# Sure is quiet in here....do I need to start a fight?



## caleath

Ok...Stihl is better than Husqvarna....whats the deal with these flippy caps? I want to buy a saw from Homedepot! What bar oil is best? Really how hard is that one. 

I will come up with some more...Happy Newyear!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Never seen it so quiet this time of the day.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## komatsuvarna

Me either. I keep hitting new posts....and there isnt many.


----------



## komatsuvarna

caleath said:


> Ok...Stihl is better than Husqvarna.


 

They bout suk, buy one them there wildthingymajigs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Post fundraiser blues?

Pioneerguy600


----------



## troutfisher

caleath said:


> Sure is quiet in here....do I need to start a fight?


 

YA, Well F*********K You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caleath

komatsuvarna said:


> They bout suk, buy one them there wildthingymajigs.


 
Can you bring that machine thats in your avatar to Texas? I need a stock tank dug out?


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Post fundraiser blues?
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
A bit more than that, I'm afraid.


----------



## caleath

I wish I had some bit of knowledge to share, or a stupid newbie question to ask....

Hey I do have one...Anyone have pictures of a muffler mod they have done on an 026?


----------



## o8f150

haven't you learn yet. just mention you are an echo lover/worshipper. that will get things going


----------



## caleath

Echo Lover...I am gonna buy me a cs 400


----------



## longbar

o8f150 said:


> haven't you learn yet. just mention you are an echo lover/worshipper. that will get things going


 
Why would anyone wanna do that?:jester:


----------



## pioneerguy600

o8f150 said:


> haven't you learn yet. just mention you are an echo lover/worshipper. that will get things going


 
Sure nuff!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

caleath said:


> Echo Lover...I am gonna buy me a cs 400


 
Nope I am gonna buy this

ECHO CS 8000 CHAINSAW WITH 36" BAR AND CHAIN - eBay (item 120667318063 end time Jan-13-11 13:14:35 PST)


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> A bit more than that, I'm afraid.


 
What up Randy???

Pioneerguy600


----------



## Junkrunner

I LOVE, to fight. If ya feel ya need a saw, well then goathead... I got the itch to whoop some ass!!! FAGS, HIPPIES, and PUNKs,,,,, It's on the house!!!!!! You sure do have a pretty mouth,,, boy....


----------



## o8f150

caleath said:


> Nope I am gonna buy this
> 
> ECHO CS 8000 CHAINSAW WITH 36" BAR AND CHAIN - eBay (item 120667318063 end time Jan-13-11 13:14:35 PST)


 
i have 2 new oregon bars you can have cheap when you win it


----------



## komatsuvarna

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Woodchucks run Echo`s???

Pioneerguy600


----------



## o8f150

Junkrunner said:


> I LOVE, to fight. If ya feel ya need a saw, well then goathead... I got the itch to whoop some ass!!! FAGS, HIPPIES, and PUNKs,,,,, It's on the house!!!!!! You sure do have a pretty mouth,,, boy....


 
bring it on little man. You don't want some of this ky inbredopcorn::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## longbar

pioneerguy600 said:


> Woodchucks run Echo`s???
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
Well in that case they wont be chuckin much wood!


----------



## o8f150

pioneerguy600 said:


> Woodchucks run Echo`s???
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
i heard that before. I think it was an 8000 with 60" bar


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> Nope I am gonna buy this
> 
> ECHO CS 8000 CHAINSAW WITH 36" BAR AND CHAIN - eBay (item 120667318063 end time Jan-13-11 13:14:35 PST)


 
$400 bucks, hell if i had 400 bucks i would be all over it. I bet it can cut some wood now.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

In that case they might chuk a couple sticks every 8 hr shift!!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## komatsuvarna

pioneerguy600 said:


> Woodchucks run Echo`s???
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
Why heck ya! Better watch out for em beavers though!


----------



## o8f150

ClayKann101 said:


> $400 bucks, hell if i had 400 bucks i would be all over it. I bet it can cut some wood now.....


 
with your money,,heck you can buy a new one


----------



## spacemule

Working on it. . .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Beavers,...me likey, mmmmmmmm.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## komatsuvarna

So... 346 or 261??







Just kiddin, Ive herd enough about that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Woodchucks run Echo`s,then Beeevers run Stihls, we all know Beevers cut down more trees than woodchucks!!


----------



## longbar

What mix is best for a echo?


----------



## komatsuvarna

80 octane with 50:1 mix and a little diesel mixed in with it. Gives er more bottom end grunt.


----------



## pioneerguy600

komatsuvarna said:


> 80 octane with 50:1 mix and a little diesel mixed in with it. Gives er more bottom end grunt.


 
Add a little antifreeze to that mix, you would be suprised!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## komatsuvarna

pioneerguy600 said:


> Add a little antifreeze to that mix, you would be suprised!!
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
Green or red? I guess extended life coolant would make the gas last longer


----------



## longbar

pioneerguy600 said:


> Add a little antifreeze to that mix, you would be suprised!!
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
Well yeah you dont want it to overheat!


----------



## pioneerguy600

komatsuvarna said:


> Green or red? I guess extended life coolant would make the gas last longer


 
Green is better for the enviroment.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Put some mothballs in the tank...she will run sweeeeet


----------



## komatsuvarna

longbar said:


> Well yeah you dont want it to overheat!


 
Yep, and if you add 85w140 synthetic gear oil to the mix, itll raise compression out of this world. Talkin bout no less than 250 psi. I had to put 2 decomps on all my saws.


----------



## longbar

komatsuvarna said:


> Yep, and if you add 85w140 synthetic gear oil to the mix, itll raise compression out of this world. Talkin bout no less than 250 psi. I had to put 2 decomps on all my saws.


 
I hope your using amsoil


----------



## komatsuvarna

longbar said:


> I hope your using amsoil


 
Nah, that amsoil you just have to run it at 150:1. I run the 85w140 at 16:1. The thicker the mix the better the compression.LMAO


----------



## caleath

I hooked up a hair dryer to the inlet of my wildthing....man she runs great..but takes a long extension cord


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a flex line on my backpack blower supercharging my 036 PRO turning 22,000 rpm running Amsoil at 200:1 and nitromethane.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a flex line on my backpack blower supercharging my 036 PRO turning 22,000 rpm running Amsoil at 200:1 and nitromethane.
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
Man what an idea...I wish I thought of that one. 

I am glad folks still have a sense of humor.


----------



## 04ultra

Anybody get hosed lately ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Man what an idea...I wish I thought of that one.
> 
> I am glad folks still have a sense of humor.


 
Won`t last long but it does cut 3 cookies rather fast, chain overheats and bar rails turn blue.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Won`t last long but it does cut 3 cookies rather fast, chain overheats and bar rails turn blue.
> 
> Pioneerguy600



Does it throw sparks when you cut with it....


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Does it throw sparks when you cut with it....


 
You bet,..sparks from the chain and a blue flame from both ports of the cherry red muffler.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## sawinredneck

04ultra said:


> Anybody get hosed lately ??


 
A little birdy told me that a former sponsor is starting his own site and trying to boost membership there.:hmm3grin2orange:

But I'm sure that's just a rumor.


----------



## caleath

oh wow you put a cherry bomb on there...thats sweet


----------



## caleath

sawinredneck said:


> A little birdy told me that a former sponsor is starting his own site and trying to boost membership there.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> But I'm sure that's just a rumor.



Is that where Calvin went?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Is that where Calvin went?


 
He`s getting a bit of a bum wrap over there.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> oh wow you put a cherry bomb on there...thats sweet


 
A megaphone,..not a bad idea.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## sawinredneck

I wont say names, sorry.

pioneerguy: I want to like Calvin, I really do, but for me to be able to do that, he first has to like himself.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sawinredneck said:


> I wont say names, sorry.
> 
> pioneerguy: I want to like Calvin, I really do, but for me to be able to do that, he first has to like himself.


 
We all know he needs to clean his act up. He has sold me parts before and my dealings with him were fine but some of his posts are showing he needs help.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## sawinredneck

And we'll leave it at that, as we should.


----------



## BaldSawRunner

caleath said:


> Ok...Stihl is better than Husqvarna....whats the deal with these flippy caps? I want to buy a saw from Homedepot! What bar oil is best? Really how hard is that one.
> 
> I will come up with some more...Happy Newyear!


 
You forgot oil mix...


----------



## Gologit

Bored? Fight? Want to make somebody's head explode? Go to the Safety forum...Hawk Pilot loves to argue.


----------



## blsnelling

sawinredneck said:


> A little birdy told me that a former sponsor is starting his own site and trying to boost membership there.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> But I'm sure that's just a rumor.


 
I can't imagine that cluster.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sawinredneck said:


> And we'll leave it at that, as we should.


 
Yup +1.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

BaldSawRunner said:


> You forgot oil mix...


 
That he did!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

blsnelling said:


> I can't imagine that cluster.


 
Seeing is believing.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## RandyMac

Where is that kid that wanted/needed an ass whippin'?


----------



## spacemule

Why is it ok for Stihl to make cylinders in China but not ok for anyone else? Seems like they're awfully high priced for chicom junk!


----------



## pioneerguy600

spacemule said:


> Why is it ok for Stihl to make cylinders in China but not ok for anyone else? Seems like they're awfully high priced for chicom junk!


 
I wouldn`t buy anything with Stihl on it.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Where is that kid that wanted/needed an ass whippin'?


 
Arrrr,..Randy

Pioneerguy600


----------



## blsnelling

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seeing is believing.
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
I'll pass.


----------



## pgg

PNW loggers are poofters and posers who use posturing over-length bars on anemic saws for cutting down lanky but usually tooth-pick diameter trees whilst trying to convince everyone else that they're big-shot heroes, but in actual fact they're just a bunch of Nancy-boys who can't hack it and they always drop their guts when the going gets really tough


----------



## pioneerguy600

blsnelling said:


> I'll pass.


 
Likely the best.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## sawinredneck

It's best you do Brad, the nonsense is really heart wrenching and it just goes right over his head. Regardless of my feelings, he doesn't deserve that.


----------



## blsnelling

pgg said:


> PNW loggers are poofters and posers who use posturing over-length bars on anemic saws for cutting down lanky but usually tooth-pick diameter trees whilst trying to convince everyone else that they're big-shot heroes, but in actual fact they're just a bunch of Nancy-boys who can't hack it and drop their guts when the going gets really tough


 
That'll leave a mark, lol.


----------



## blsnelling

sawinredneck said:


> It's best you do Brad, the nonsense is really heart wrenching and it just goes right over his head. Regardless of my feelings, he doesn't deserve that.


 
That's actually quite sad. It's like watching a self orchestrated train wreck. He is his own worst enemy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## edisto

blsnelling said:


> That's actually quite sad. It's like watching a self orchestrated train wreck. He is his own worst enemy.


 
A common malady...


----------



## RandyMac

PGG,
leave off with the humpin' the sheep, you spoil the wool.


----------



## spacemule

Bring back MasterBlaster!


----------



## sawinredneck

blsnelling said:


> That's actually quite sad. It's like watching a self orchestrated train wreck. He is his own worst enemy.


 
Like I said, it's best to leave well enough alone on this matter, no offense to you at all.

Work it Space, work it.


----------



## pgg

RandyMac said:


> PGG,
> leave off with the humpin' the sheep, you spoil the wool.




Mac, don't get me wrong, just because 95% of PNW loggers are closet gays who secretly wish that they could wear pink helmets and peach colored chaps, it doesn't mean they're not nice people or anything... cough cough


----------



## RandyMac

pgg said:


> Mac, don't get me wrong, just because 95% of PNW loggers are closet gays who secretly wish that they could wear pink helmets and peach colored chaps, it doesn't mean they're not nice people or anything... cough cough


 
What's the coughing for? Something hit the back of your throat?


----------



## zich6

caleath said:


> Ok...Stihl is better than Husqvarna....whats the deal with these flippy caps? I want to buy a saw from Homedepot! What bar oil is best? Really how hard is that one.
> 
> I will come up with some more...Happy Newyear!



You forgot "I'm unhappy with my Stihl dealer" and "I don't like to pay DSRP." I got 13 pages out of those.


----------



## caleath

you know i cant do it all....


----------



## komatsuvarna

caleath said:


> you know i cant do it all....


 
:bday:


----------



## pioneerguy600

My saw is faster than your saw!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## J.W Younger

longbar said:


> What mix is best for a echo?


peanut oil


----------



## komatsuvarna

pioneerguy600 said:


> My saw is faster than your saw!!
> 
> Pioneerguy600



Oh yeah, I got one them bad @$$ 681s!!


----------



## sachsmo

You guys' need to get laid,

especially you space :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawinredneck

I like them lezzbeeeeeans, when they are hot!


----------



## Saw Dr.

Well nobody got to vote on the site re-vamp. Looks like alot of folks have voted with their feet.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Saw Dr. said:


> Well nobody got to vote on the site re-vamp. Looks like alot of folks have voted with their feet.


 
Sure looks that way. I havent seen it this dead since ive been here...almost a year.


----------



## caleath

Oh well....I am still here and thats what matters to me

If you cant stand a little adversity, or struggle some to learn to get used to something new....I have no use for you. Improvise Overcome Adapt!


----------



## pioneerguy600

My saw can eat 681`s for breakfast, even the ported ones!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

Since they toned down the color scheme, especially the background I can stand at least 20 min exposure to this forum.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## blsnelling

caleath said:


> Ok...Stihl is better than Husqvarna....whats the deal with these flippy caps? I want to buy a saw from Homedepot! What bar oil is best? Really how hard is that one.
> 
> I will come up with some more...Happy Newyear!


 
Are you happy now


----------



## komatsuvarna

blsnelling said:


> Are you happy now


----------



## caleath

Yep happy...first post I ever started that made it to 7 pages...makes me feel special


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Yep happy...first post I ever started that made it to 7 pages...makes me feel special


 
You are a winner, whats the prize??

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are a winner, whats the prize??
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
Not sure, if I could choose...I would like a P/C for a 390...can you make that wish come true.

I am trying to keep it chainsaw related...


----------



## jimdad07

Looking for advice on restoring mini-macs, Caleath was all out of ideas, so I guess I will ask Jerry . Jerry, what is the best way to rebuild a mini-mac?....
This is a terrible thing to do to people Caleath, I would rep if it still meant anything, I guess I will anyway.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Looking for advice on restoring mini-macs, Caleath was all out of ideas, so I guess I will ask Jerry . Jerry, what is the best way to rebuild a mini-mac?....
> This is a terrible thing to do to people Caleath, I would rep if it still meant anything, I guess I will anyway.


 
I usually circumvent rebuilding minimacs by dropping the digging bucket of the 20 ton excavator on them. Adjust the squish anyone??

Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Not sure, if I could choose...I would like a P/C for a 390...can you make that wish come true.
> 
> I am trying to keep it chainsaw related...


 
Sorry, don`t mess with little saws!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I usually circumvent rebuilding minimacs by dropping the digging bucket of the 20 ton excavator on them. Adjust the squish anyone??
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
I give them to my wife, she hates them less than I do.


----------



## SawTroll

I have started several fights, just by trying to give advice (that some didn't like).....


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> I have started several fights, just by trying to give advice (that some didn't like).....


 
Yes you have Nikko but we don`t hold that against you.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## Saw Dr.

caleath said:


> Not sure, if I could choose...I would like a P/C for a 390...can you make that wish come true.
> 
> I am trying to keep it chainsaw related...


 
I'll send you a whole running 390 engine........












for the 5400


----------



## Modifiedmark

Saw Dr. said:


> I'll send you a whole running 390 engine........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the 5400


 

Thatmight start the fight he was looking for.


----------



## Freehand

Wow,seven pages of the most poignant and illuminating observations I have ever read.......


I want my twenty minutes back........


----------



## promac850

Will you people shut the #### up?!!?!?! 











:jester::hmm3grin2orange:oke::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## caleath

probably not


----------



## sachsmo

Gary don't know squat about oil, flippy caps are good, Thall is a closet Husqvarna Man.

Troll really wants a Homelite, Poulan, Mac, or McCulloch, cause they were made in the good ole USA!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Babbely gook, babble, babble, waffel, waffel....

Pioneerguy600


----------



## sachsmo

pioneerguy600 said:


> Babbely gook, babble, babble, waffel, waffel....
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 

You speaking in tongues?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Gary don't know squat about oil, flippy caps are good, Thall is a closet Husqvarna Man.
> 
> Troll really wants a Homelite, Poulan, Mac, or McCulloch, cause they were made in the good ole USA!


 
Gary doesn`t read this thread,...but he migh nowwwwww!!
Troll stopped by last night,..that rabble rouser!!...

Pioneerguy600


----------



## John R

caleath said:


> Ok...Stihl is better than Husqvarna


 
I agree.
You got that part right.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> You speaking in tongues?


 
CODE!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## J.W Younger

stihl blows and husqvarna sucks.


----------



## sachsmo

John R said:


> I agree.
> You got that part right.


 


J.W Younger said:


> stihl blows and husqvarna sucks.


 
Got that right!

The old Dolmars Trump 'em all!


----------



## komatsuvarna

J.W Younger said:


> stihl blows and husqvarna sucks.


 
LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Old Dolmars had what none of the rest did!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## Chris J.

sachsmo said:


> ...Troll really wants a Homelite, Poulan, Mac, or McCulloch, cause they were made in the good ole USA!



Wrong! Saw Troll has an extensive collection of running Stihl 029s, and cuts with them every chance he gets.


----------



## sachsmo

Chris J. said:


> Wrong! Saw Troll has an extensive collection of running Stihl 029s, and cuts with them every chance he gets.


 

Yeah he *DID*, until I let him run my 359 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Chris J. said:


> Wrong! Saw Troll has an extensive collection of running Stihl 029s, and cuts with them every chance he gets.


 
With 12" bars and 1/4" pitch chain to save on weight.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I thought it was a 10" bar. And I did a little poking around...I still cant believe he is starting up his own forum. I cant believe it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

There are several new forums starting up.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

I would like to put a 36" bar on the 46cc Poopin' Pros. Think that will work out all right? Should make a good milling setup.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> There are several new forums starting up.
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
Several? whats wrong with this one...gee whiz...a little adversity and folks bail.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Several? whats wrong with this one...gee whiz...a little adversity and folks bail.


 
It is hard to get used to the new format if you were really used to the old one. I know I felt like it just wasn't the same, but then you just have to adjust and enjoy the information that most of us came here for as well as the conversation of a common interest. Hate to see people not coming back though. Of course they might have read through this thread and thought it was over for AS!


----------



## COWBOY

just look at those wimps using chainsaws again said one beaver to the other.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The change in format was the last straw for some, too much drama for others and the bickering between the saw modders just drove the wedge too deep. Others bailed because they thought the rules was too strict about what you could post on here. I am sort of suprised they have let this thread continue this long. Therefore my Stihl 009 is going to get a full woods porting and open up the muffler, ..heck I might just leave the muffler right off. What oil ratio should I run in a modded 009?

Pioneerguy600


----------



## raycarr

pioneerguy600 said:


> The change in format was the last straw for some, too much drama for others and the bickering between the saw modders just drove the wedge too deep. Others bailed because they thought the rules was too strict about what you could post on here. I am sort of suprised they have let this thread continue this long. Therefore my Stihl 009 is going to get a full woods porting and open up the muffler, ..heck I might just leave the muffler right off. What oil ratio should I run in a modded 009?
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
Or they spoke their mind and got banned. I don't spend much time here, it has gotten pretty trashy.


----------



## sachsmo

There are a few on here that will tell you what they think they know, one at least has quite the posse.

I myself have thick skin, and will stand toe to toe if I perceive the truth is getting twisted.

Doesn't really bother me, I glean the knowledge I need, and sift through the rest of the bull crap.

Still a great place to learn and research projects,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Just take the advice *some* give with a grain of salt.

But yeah the bickering is fun sometimes, annoying at times too, if'n you can't take the heat,,,,,Stay Out Of The FIRE!

Lets just reply to the countless "What should I buy" threads.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Always got the freedom to choose to read a post or skip it, if you don`t like what is going on in a certain thread then don`t go there. Me ,..I don`t get involved with the drama section, just stay with the stuff I like, far as advise from me goes,..you can take it or leave it, don`t hurt my feelings none.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## sachsmo

Jerry you are a true Gentleman,

 I was *NOT* referring to you at all.

But there is a certain fella here that thinks his excretement don't stink.

He is so full of himself, he wouldn't even know I was talkin' 'bout him!


----------



## Modifiedmark

sachsmo said:


> Jerry you are a true Gentleman,
> 
> I was *NOT* referring to you at all.
> 
> But there is a certain fella here that thinks his excretement don't stink.
> 
> He is so full of himself, he wouldn't even know I was talkin' 'bout him!


 

More then one....


----------



## Freehand

Some girls like drama.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Jerry you are a true Gentleman,
> 
> I was *NOT* referring to you at all.
> 
> But there is a certain fella here that thinks his excretement don't stink.
> 
> He is so full of himself, he wouldn't even know I was talkin' 'bout him!


 
I knew that!!,..I don`t have a posse....LOL...

Pioneerguy600


----------



## sachsmo

pioneerguy600 said:


> I knew that!!,..I don`t have a posse....LOL...
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
Dude,

i would ride "Shotgun" with ya anytime!


----------



## sachsmo

Modifiedmark said:


> More then one....


 
I think you are a true Gentleman too!

I do apologize for our run-in this past fall.

If someone peed in my breakfast cereal like that, I would have a hard time sending them the good stuff you sent me.

'You're a good Man Charlie Brown"

Thanks,

mo


----------



## caleath

I have yet to have a real run in here. I doubt I ever will, buy ya never know. I am glad this thread is still here. Sorta woke folks up I hope. 

Oh and to wake ya up some more...guess which saw might be going to a new home?


----------



## sachsmo

caleath said:


> I have yet to have a real run in here. I doubt I ever will, buy ya never know.


 

Stick around "Rookie"


----------



## Freehand

It's all hot and steamy like a Russian bath house in here......opcorn:


----------



## caleath

Oh and if anyone cares...its snowing in Texas.


----------



## caleath

Wake up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

It`s snowing here also and I know nobody cares. My 460 is all back together and it runs fine, how did this happen??

Pioneerguy600


----------



## Freehand

pioneerguy600 said:


> It`s snowing here also and I know nobody cares. My 460 is all back together and it runs fine, how did this happen??
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
Why an expert saw surgeon,of course.


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> Oh and if anyone cares...its snowing in Texas.


 
My buddy is in Crowley, says its been snowing all day lol.


----------



## pioneerguy600

freehandslabber said:


> Why an expert saw surgeon,of course.


 
LOL, Ha Ha, only took 3 stabs at it, first was just a cleanup and try to get it started, did start it but it ran like stinky stuff. I then knew it had carb problems so off with the carb for a rebuild, back on and now I knew it had air leaks, tested and found 3 different air leaks, sparkplug seal bad, decomp leaking badly and clutch side seal and bearing bad. Changed out all these parts and still had a small air leak around the outside of the bearing, hmmm, I know how to fix that real good so after carrying that repair out and let it sit overnight. Put it all back together today after testing for leaks again, now holds 10 lbs VAC indefinitely.
Starts right up from cold, perfect idle and a great WOT, just got to get it into some wood for final tuning.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

How cold is it up there now? I saw weather for Canada the other day it was -27F


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> How cold is it up there now? I saw weather for Canada the other day it was -27F


 
Hey btw i sent you a pm.


----------



## caleath

ClayKann101 said:


> Hey btw i sent you a pm.


ok


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> How cold is it up there now? I saw weather for Canada the other day it was -27F


 
I am on the East Coast, Atlantic Ocean side, the coldest it has been so far this winter , around 20 F, today 34 F , the snow is a little wet today.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## J.W Younger

Its snowing here in central AR too,got bout 1 1/2 on the ground and more than that stuck on the north side of the trees.Still snowin and 24degs.May just stay home tommorrow.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am on the East Coast, Atlantic Ocean side, the coldest it has been so far this winter , around 20 F, today 34 F , the snow is a little wet today.
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 

Heck its colder here than that.


----------



## caleath

J.W Younger said:


> Its snowing here in central AR too,got bout 1 1/2 on the ground and more than that stuck on the north side of the trees.Still snowin and 24degs.May just stay home tommorrow.


 
I wish I could stay home...I have to be in a school in Texarkana tomorrow am.


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> I wish I could stay home...I have to be in a school in Texarkana tomorrow am.


 
Ill be in San Antonio in the AM as well. I got my truck plugged in tonight, if not ill be out there 20 mins trying to start it up, its a bear in the cold.


----------



## caleath

ClayKann101 said:


> Ill be in San Antonio in the AM as well. I got my truck plugged in tonight, if not ill be out there 20 mins trying to start it up, its a bear in the cold.


 
Dodge right? Glow plugs and fuel heater dont help?


----------



## jimdad07

This has been a great thread. I have not had any run ins yet myself, nothing major anyhow that wasn't caused by me not knowing WTF I was talking about. We live and learn everyday. It's funny how when you first get here how much you think you know and how little you actually do. You can talk about a rebuild all day long or safe cutting techniques, but unless you have actually done it, you will never sound like you know what you are talking about. That is the beauty of this place, you can learn anything you ever want to know about fixing almost anything, or you can learn how to break a marriage through the love of saws. The thing is you won't learn it until you start listening to the ones who know and stop listening to the ones who have the best smartmouth comebacks and slams against any brand of saw you might mention... Husky sucks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Heck its colder here than that.


 
Ha ha, LOL,..most people that do not live in Canada think it is all cold up here, we have a very mild climate here, never gets too cold or too hot. Spring, summer and fall are all great, 80 F would be a scorcher. Winter low of around 0 F would be a cold streak.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Here is a picture






Thats out the front of the house


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> Dodge right? Glow plugs and fuel heater dont help?


 
No glow plugs on a Cummins 

The injection pump is a little worked over so it dont like to start in the cold weather Basically to much fuel delivered not enough heat just yet.


----------



## caleath

I had no idea they didnt have glow plugs. Is yours 24v or common rail?


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> I had no idea they didnt have glow plugs. Is yours 24v or common rail?


 
They have a grid heater, works kinda the same way i guess. Mine is a 01' which is a 24v with the vp44 pump.


----------



## edisto

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ha ha, LOL,..most people that do not live in Canada think it is all cold up here, we have a very mild climate here, never gets too cold or too hot. Spring, summer and fall are all great, 80 F would be a scorcher. Winter low of around 0 F would be a cold streak.
> Pioneerguy600


 
Gets a lot colder in the west! Now that I live in SC, I get to be amused at the winter panics.

There is a threat of snow tonight and everything has already been shut down.


----------



## caleath

ClayKann101 said:


> They have a grid heater, works kinda the same way i guess. Mine is a 01' which is a 24v with the vp44 pump.


 

Must be in the air inlet? I think we had some Volvos with a similar setup.


----------



## caleath

I just noticed we have almost 2 million post in this section....why are we not at the top of the list?


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> Must be in the air inlet? I think we had some Volvos with a similar setup.


 
Yep right into the intake horn. Did you get my pm?


----------



## caleath

ClayKann101 said:


> Yep right into the intake horn. Did you get my pm?


 
Yep reply on its way.


----------



## caleath

wow it went the whole day and no one posted on here...what gives?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Quiet...............isn`t it???
Been at work all day here.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## mrgoodkat

Seems the trash throwin stopped.....hmmm...the reason mcculloch stopped making american saws is they SUCKED and no one bought them! ....btw, im pretty far behind, but what all does stihl make in china?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> wow it went the whole day and no one posted on here...what gives?


 
Can't leave you hanging... I hear Stihl is going to made by Oreck, they're gonna make the lightest saw in the world, one light enough for everyones grandma to lift it over their heads. It's gonna be great.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Can't leave you hanging... I hear Stihl is going to made by Oreck, they're gonna make the lightest saw in the world, one light enough for everyones grandma to lift it over their heads. It's gonna be great.


 
I had heard it was gonna be made by Dyson. At least it would be a good vacuum cleaner company.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don` care who makes chainsaws in the future, I got enough of them with lots of parts to last until there is no gasoline left to run them on.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I do too...3 Stihls...should last me a lifetime. Well 2 Sthils and a real good chance at another....anyone wanna guess?????????????????


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I do too...3 Stihls...should last me a lifetime. Well 2 Sthils and a real good chance at another....anyone wanna guess?????????????????


 
Doesn`t start with an ,"S," does it???
Got well past a hunnered saws so should be good for some time.


Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

It does...and I am trading one for it too........

I am just a young whippersnapper...I just have 7. The ironic thing is...I dont burn firewood...funny huh.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Doesn`t start with an ,"S," does it???
> Got well past a hunnered saws so should be good for some time.
> 
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
If you ever want me to keep a few warm in Texas for you....let me know.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> If you ever want me to keep a few warm in Texas for you....let me know.


 
You gonna come up an getum??
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You gonna come up an getum??
> Pioneerguy600


 
I would love to ..I have only been to Niagara Falls as far as Canada goes. I was supposed to go up there bear hunting once. It fell through though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I would love to ..I have only been to Niagara Falls as far as Canada goes. I was supposed to go up there bear hunting once. It fell through though.


 
Long way to go to get a bear, they is just varmits around here.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## sawinredneck

I tried to start a fight and got little to no response! Not good!


----------



## Teddy.Scout

Hey guys, Was here the first day or 2 of the new site##
But since had to attend other matters##

What is up with all the #####(pound signs)######!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caleath

sawinredneck said:


> I tried to start a fight and got little to no response! Not good!


 
Oh sorry I forgot you were there....you may go.

What movie for a prize?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess we can`t fight, youse guys don`t port chainsaws!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## sawinredneck

HA! Shows what you know!
I am the bestest porter EVER! My saws are EPICAL!
Send me a saw, a 1.75l of Jack and wait for a night warm enough for me to pull an all nighter in the garage and I will give you the world!


----------



## pioneerguy600

SEZ who???
Pioneerguy600


----------



## sawinredneck

Everybody I've ever modded a saw for! Just ask them, they'll tell you!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well everyone that I have ported a saw for will tell ya they don`t run as good as a stock saw, ..so there!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## sawinredneck

You have failed to ask the important question!


----------



## pioneerguy600

What`s your timing numbers ? You just can`t throw out BS like that if you don`t have numbers...
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

I think Sawinredneck and Pioneerguy need to have a porting showdown. Winner takes home the hot chick with the Adam's apple...


----------



## edisto

jimdad07 said:


> I think Sawinredneck and Pioneerguy need to have a porting showdown. Winner takes home the hot chick with the Adam's apple...


 
Nope. Just post videos of different saws in different wood, and start a poll.

Besides...the chick with the Adam's apple is mine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

How do you think this one will run??


----------



## edisto

pioneerguy600 said:


> How do you think this one will run??


 
Not at all...there's no spark plug.


----------



## pioneerguy600

edisto said:


> Not at all...there's no spark plug.


 
Very observant on your part, also no piston,rod or crank. LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Cantdog

Looks good Jerry........just trying to figure out the rig you have bolted to cyl so it can be held in your saw vise.....Snowing there yet???


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> How do you think this one will run??



You can now be the home of the Pioneerguyized saw... still working on the name a little bit.


----------



## caleath

how in the world did we get to a porting thread from the start.....this post is supposed to be about me...remember that:angry2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

We`re supposed to be fightin over somethin, who`s saw is faster??
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> how in the world did we get to a porting thread from the start.....this post is supposed to be about me...remember that:angry2:


 
It's always Marcia, Marcia, MARCIA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> We`re supposed to be fightin over somethin, who`s saw is faster??
> Pioneerguy600



Mine is ...its in the truck. I am not sure how fast it will go...but I am sure i can get 100 mph out of it. You got one that will go faster than that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

100 mph is pretty slow, in the trunk of the car I can get al least 120.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

I've got an old David Bradley 360 that I bet is slower than either one of yours. I like to race the Amish with it... they normally win with some of their hand saws.


----------



## edisto

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very observant on your part, also no piston,rod or crank. LOL
> Pioneerguy600


 
I am smart like bull and sharp like marble.


----------



## pioneerguy600

edisto said:


> I am smart like bull and sharp like marble.


 
LOL...
Pioneerguy600


----------



## J.W Younger

*As Sara Palin wood say..*



caleath said:


> Mine is ...its in the truck. I am not sure how fast it will go...but I am sure i can get 100 mph out of it. You got one that will go faster than that?


You betcha!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You can now be the home of the Pioneerguyized saw... still working on the name a little bit.


 
Myerized

Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Myerized
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
I guess it could work. You could always call them the Nova-Scotia NorEasters. BTW, did it hit you last night or this morning? I live in the Thousand Islands on the St. Lawrence and we were getting it this morning pretty good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got it hard early last evening, had 6-8" by 12PM ,only had a few flurries since, sun is out here currently with a lot of dripping happening, +1C .
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Well I guess I dont need this thread to get folks up and talking anymore. Amazing how a simple question can cause such an uproar.:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some of the threads are seeing some action.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Well I guess I dont need this thread to get folks up and talking anymore. Amazing how a simple question can cause such an uproar.:bulgy-eyes:


 
You came along with this thread at the perfect time. I have seen a ton more action here since this thread got started.


----------



## sawinredneck

Naw, fights are abound tonight. Bannings soon to follow I'm sure. It was fun as I'm sure I'm out for a while!


----------



## jimdad07

sawinredneck said:


> Naw, fights are abound tonight. Bannings soon to follow I'm sure. It was fun as I'm sure I'm out for a while!


 
I hope you don't get banned. What happened?


----------



## sawinredneck

The less you know, the better I'm sure.


----------



## jimdad07

sawinredneck said:


> The less you know, the better I'm sure.
> 
> Point taken. I know I just read through one thread that is getting pretty hot and heavy.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> sawinredneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The less you know, the better I'm sure.
> 
> Point taken. I know I just read through one thread that is getting pretty hot and heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that one is sorta my fault too..but not really, I was asking a legit question had no idea there was bad blood already
> oop:
Click to expand...


----------



## caleath

How dare you guys let my thread get to page 3....Oh and what size chain comes on a cs400?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Echo....Echo....Echo((((((((((((((((((


----------



## jimdad07

I'm still entertained here...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cs 400 you say, well them thar don`t need no chain cause they don`t run enough to cut wood!!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

My weed-eater can kick your string trimmer's arse:looser:


----------



## caleath

Well look who woke up...


----------



## jimdad07

Yeah I know, I thought I could give your thread new life by gracing it with my presence, hope it doesn't send it to an early grave.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Smoke and mirrors my friend.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## madrone

jimdad07 said:


> Yeah I know, I thought I could give your thread new life by gracing it with my presence, hope it doesn't send it to an early grave.


 
Early grave? It's too late for that....
Someone is gonna have to shoot this thread to put it down before it devours the whole damn site.:skeleton:


----------



## Modifiedmark

pioneerguy600 said:


> Myerized
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
Your too late with that name, I already have dibbs on that one. LOL 

Been using it for 30 years. I had a bunch of Myerized race cars.

Do Cannucks, honor US patents and trademarks?


----------



## jimdad07

QUOTE=madrone;2715884]Early grave? It's too late for that....
Someone is gonna have to shoot this thread to put it down before it devours the whole damn site.:skeleton:[/QUOTE]

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:[


----------



## jimdad07

Modifiedmark said:


> Your too late with that name, I already have dibbs on that one. LOL
> 
> Been using it for 30 years. I had a bunch of Myerized race cars.
> 
> Do Cannucks, honor US patents and trademarks?


 
As a matter of fact you have to file an international patent, takes forever. In the meantime you can flood the market with the term to the point where no one will even know who Jerry Myers is.


----------



## caleath

Good to see ya around...with your weedeater and all....I have a Troybuilt .....I will have to say this quietly....4 stroker...

I have seen worse threads take up valuable space....


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Good to see ya around...with your weedeater and all....I have a Troybuilt .....I will have to say this quietly....4 stroker...
> 
> I have seen worse threads take up valuable space....


 
OMG, not a 4-stroke? How do you like it? I was thinking of trying one out myself. I actually bought my wife a Ryobi for mother's day last year, the romance is still there. It works pretty good for what it is.


----------



## sawinredneck

Hey, lets talk about modded saws!


----------



## jimdad07

sawinredneck said:


> Hey, lets talk about modded saws!



Glad to see you didn't get banned. Modded saws you say. Just the other day I modified one of my little Poulan Pro box store junkers against the side of my work shop. I was tired of pulling on it to get it to start. Guess what, it started afterwards.


----------



## Modifiedmark

jimdad07 said:


> As a matter of fact you have to file an international patent, takes forever. In the meantime you can flood the market with the term to the point where no one will even know who Jerry Myers is.


 
Jerry who? 

:loser:


----------



## caleath

sawinredneck said:


> Hey, lets talk about modded saws!


 

Whats that...I bought one that works just fine out of the box


----------



## sawinredneck

jimdad07 said:


> Glad to see you didn't get banned. Modded saws you say. Just the other day I modified one of my little Poulan Pro box store junkers against the side of my work shop. I was tired of pulling on it to get it to start. Guess what, it started afterwards.


 
Nah, I backed off, and a lot of people seemed to think some things needed said!

Gotta watch them cheap Poulans, the damn carbs are a bear to modify and adjust right!


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> OMG, not a 4-stroke? How do you like it? I was thinking of trying one out myself. I actually bought my wife a Ryobi for mother's day last year, the romance is still there. It works pretty good for what it is.


 

Its ok...tons of torque though. Dang thing is heavy too. Ryobi for mothers day...I would be sleeping on the couch for months.


----------



## caleath

sawinredneck said:


> Nah, I backed off, and a lot of people seemed to think some things needed said!
> 
> Gotta watch them cheap Poulans, the damn carbs are a bear to modify and adjust right!


 

Hey Redneck....you still need some free stuff....I got some old Kleenex you can have. I will need a bottle of the good stuff in exchange. You pay shippin both ways.:kiss:


----------



## sawinredneck

And of course, the Kleenex are used, right?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Its ok...tons of torque though. Dang thing is heavy too. Ryobi for mothers day...I would be sleeping on the couch for months.


 
Jealously is a stinky cologne...I haven't had to mow the yard in four years. She loves doing it. I work a lot of hours between work and side work and she even stacked all the firewood this year while I was working.


----------



## caleath

sawinredneck said:


> And of course, the Kleenex are used, right?


 
well yeah...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Modifiedmark said:


> Jerry who?
> 
> :loser:


 
Good to see you on this thread Mark,..you don`t have to worry about me flooding the market with modded saws, I like to do my own and a few for friends.
Restoring saws is my main forte, repairs are way too easy for me.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to see you on this thread Mark,..you don`t have to worry about me flooding the market with modded saws, I like to do my own and a few for friends.
> Restoring saws is my main forte, repairs are way too easy for me.
> Pioneerguy600


 
I am goonna start up my own modded saw company......Leathal Sawz....get it Leath.


----------



## pioneerguy600

LETHAL WEAPONS???

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

You get the point....Leathal.....I like it


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta go big or stay home.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Well I guess I started a real fight.....I had enough:confusedn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just gettin started, hang in there, more fun to come!!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Oh well I couldnt be nice forever.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We got more than enough non nice guys. ++++
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

That should do it


----------



## pioneerguy600

Quit yer bellyachin, ya havn`t got a foot to stand on. MS 440`s rule!!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

Burnt up mini-macs rule, get an education


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Quit yer bellyachin, ya havn`t got a foot to stand on. MS 440`s rule!!
> Pioneerguy600


 
Oh yeah...well my mcullluchooouh is way more better....but what bar oil should I use ..I was thinknnnnn about some sun tan lotion or ky jelly


----------



## Freehand

All that fluffy smack tawk and yall come across like a sorry faceplant.Tell us how the floor tastes while you're down there........


----------



## jimdad07

freehandslabber said:


> All that fluffy smack tawk and yall come across like a sorry faceplant.Tell us how the floor tastes while you're down there........


 
Like cat litter, used cat litter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Interlopers are back!!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Interlopers are back!!
> Pioneerguy600


 
Is that like a looper....Dali Lamma was a looper, I asked him about something for the effort....he says there will be no money changing hands here today...but upon your death bed you will receive total concinesss......so I got that going for me ....which is nice.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Is that like a looper....Dali Lamma was a looper, I asked him about something for the effort....he says there will be no money changing hands here today...but upon your death bed you will receive total concinesss......so I got that going for me ....which is nice.



You type purdy.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> You type purdy.


 
grassyass....


----------



## sawinredneck

There is a DEMANDING thread that is getting entertaining now it would seem:eyeroll:


----------



## pioneerguy600

You callin him a purdy boy,...now thems fightin words!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> You callin him a purdy boy,...now thems fightin words!!
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
I just might be, with all of his fancy big words and talk of Llamas.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Them Lammas sure are dirty buggers, spit right in yer eye.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Doesnt look like folks are seeing it the way I do...which is ok...you guys are the best and I will miss you when I am booted. I have my standards, and my honor. 

And that like was from Caddyshack....was there a chainsaw in that movie?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am not going ballastic over an eBay sale. Got to hear both sides of a story.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## sawinredneck

No ebay, you have to go to off topic to catch up on this.


----------



## caleath

sawinredneck said:


> No ebay, you have to go to off topic to catch up on this.


 
Yep..must be a full moon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sival moon?
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Doesnt look like folks are seeing it the way I do...which is ok...you guys are the best and I will miss you when I am booted. I have my standards, and my honor.
> 
> And that like was from Caddyshack....was there a chainsaw in that movie?


 
Don't count yourself out yet. Ebay is a tricky thing. Here it is a pretty close community, out on fleabay it is a whole other animal. Everyone's experiences are different when dealing on ebay.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihls rule, ...Huskies...well,..they don`t.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Steel Rule...Ihave one of them in my toolbox....man these pills sure work fast


----------



## pioneerguy600

Now you understand.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Freehand




----------



## pioneerguy600

:monkey:

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

freehandslabber said:


>



did i take too many pills...I dont see anything


----------



## GLOBOTREE

this sucks


----------



## Freehand

Wut?


----------



## caleath

freehandslabber said:


> Wut?


 
Is there supposed to be an attachment?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like red X`s, leaves a lot to the imagination.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Freehand

Your 'puter's broke.I see em' just fine....


----------



## caleath

freehandslabber said:


> Your 'puter's broke.I see em' just fine....


 
maybe one more pill and a swig of liquor will help me see it


----------



## Freehand

Wtf?


----------



## caleath

freehandslabber said:


> Wtf?


 

Your first post looked like you had a picture attached with it. I cant see it..just red X thats all


----------



## Freehand

Something's weird,I see em' fine........I've had posts and pictures disappear lately....gremlins in teh software....


----------



## jimdad07

Can I put a 30" bar on my 455 rancher from Lowes?


----------



## sawinredneck

Yes you can! It is also very good for use when milling lumber as well!


----------



## sachsmo

I just Love mini Macs!


----------



## Freehand

Best Stihl dealer fix I ever saw.....


----------



## caleath

freehandslabber said:


> Best Stihl dealer fix I ever saw.....


 
sometimes you gotta do whatcha gotta do


----------



## Chris J.

freehandslabber said:


> Best Stihl dealer fix I ever saw.....



I'll show my ignorance--Is that for real, possibly an extra oil tank for milling?


----------



## caleath

Chris J. said:


> I'll show my ignorance--Is that for real, possibly an extra oil tank for milling?



Looks like a leaf blower...fuel tank musta gone bad


----------



## pioneerguy600

Can I put a 60" bar on my Stihl and cut peckerpoles???
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can I put a 60" bar on my Stihl and cut peckerpoles???
> Pioneerguy600


 
60" bars are for Sally's, you need a 72" bar for that job and a set of dozer trackes to move the saw around.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too late,..I already put the 60" bar and chain on and the saw pulls it with authority, slices through 6'' pine just fine!!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too late,..I already put the 60" bar and chain on and the saw pulls it with authority, slices through 6'' pine just fine!!
> Pioneerguy600


 
Amatuer


----------



## caleath

you guys are killin me


----------



## Currently

If he would of used an NOS bottle, he would get all that free horsepowah! :bomb:


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 60" on the Stihl are riding on the tracks of the dozer, its a heavy sucker;






Pioneerguy600


----------



## Freehand

Too bad it has that sissy helper handle on it:yawn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slabber,...you should try slinging one of them around by your lonesome, puts quite a load on the AV mounts.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

This one is more managable for cutting peckerpoles,






Pioneerguy600


----------



## Freehand

pioneerguy600 said:


> Slabber,...you should try slinging one of them around by your lonesome, puts quite a load on the AV mounts.
> Pioneerguy600


 
It is hard to convey facetious intentions in text,my apologies.:island:


----------



## blsnelling

I trim my wife's rose bushes with a 076 Super and a 72" .404 B&C.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## jimdad07

Brad that saw is too pretty for rose bushes, it should be used to mill telephone poles and pine, get a little creosote and pitch on that baby, when you are done, I will give you twenty bucks for it:call-me:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will give $40. and pay the shipping you cheapskate....LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## raycarr

That long bar is way too thin to be of any real use, probably bend on a plunge cut. Two feet longer than that 076 could use. Pretty display though, look good sitting somewhere.


----------



## jimdad07

Oh yeah, well my money is not Canadien, there Pioneerguy600, so your offer in this economy is worth about twice mine...I think.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Oh yea,..then shipping is gonna cost me twice as much as it would cost you.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

How quiet is it in here????

Pioneerguy600


----------



## Freehand

pioneerguy600 said:


> How quiet is it in here????
> 
> Pioneerguy600



OK....

<iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/EO9wO_SD-Sc" frameborder="0" allowFullScreen></iframe>


----------



## jimdad07

Just had to move away to try to get the little guy to bed and load the stove. Where was I?...Oh yeah, well my shipping is twice as slow as yours.


----------



## caleath

I leave you guys alone for 5 mins and see what happens....you guys need to get along....I got my new tachometer today....


----------



## jimdad07

I don't need no stinking tach, I let my burnt out pistons tell me if I'm running too lean. It has been working out so far. JK, put up a pic of the tac.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Your shipping may be slow but you have not lost 2 NOS vintage saws in the last month have you!!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got a whole bunch of melted pistons too!!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I will put some up tomorrow....to sick to fight or take pictures.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your shipping may be slow but you have not lost 2 NOS vintage saws in the last month have you!!!
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
How peeved were you? That is terrible. I might have started looking for a bridge to jump off of at that point. I can say I know the feeling, my wife tried to sell a ring for her little brother on ebay and it got scammed away in a Nigeria scheme, $3000.00 gone. Still makes me want to vomit, but I don't think that is as bad as loosing a couple of NOS vintage saws and I am not being a smartmouth either, that smarts.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I will put some up tomorrow....to sick to fight or take pictures.


 
I had the herpes once, that was a bad business. What do you have?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I lost the saws but made the shipper refund all my money, including shipping.
Shure did suck though.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Upper respiratory infection ....bad too. Got a steroid shot and antibiotic shot. I feel some better. 

Hey when you split the case on your 44, did that unistrut work pretty good?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Upper respiratory infection ....bad too. Got a steroid shot and antibiotic shot. I feel some better.
> 
> Hey when you split the case on your 44, did that unistrut work pretty good?


 
It worked great. The holes in the strut were perfect over the bar bolts and it was just rigid enough to do the job. Very easy if you have a two jaw puller. I didn't have to fab or drill anything.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I lost the saws but made the shipper refund all my money, including shipping.
> Shure did suck though.
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
That does suck. I have the TI bridge right close in case that ever happens, you better be ready to talk me down.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wouldn`t wish that on an enemy.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like my splitter better, it fits in my pocket!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like my splitter better, it fits in my pocket!!
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
You have what in your pocket?


----------



## jimdad07

He's just happy to see you.


----------



## Freehand

jimdad07 said:


> I had the herpes once, that was a bad business. What do you have?


 
Was? herpes is the gift that keeps on givin':disdain:


----------



## jimdad07

I love that joke, of course I am easily amused.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Old pocket joke regarding the size of the contraptions I see being used to split a chainsaw crankcase. In this instance bigger isn`t always better.....LOL

Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

My case splitters, home made of course;

















Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I am guessing they use the hardware that held the oil pump?


----------



## pioneerguy600

You are correct!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

You freezing your arse off up there tonight Jerry? The mercury is dropping quick tonight.


----------



## caleath

It sure has been cold here the past few days. Cold for Texas anyway. Enough to keep me from hanging out in the shop. I need to get the wood stove someone gave me running for the shop.


----------



## jimdad07

How is Texas normally this time of year? We are into our below zero stretch up here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..temp is dropping quickly here tonigh, it was -4 C this afternoon but may go as low as -17 C overnight. Nice and warm inside the garage all day, nice and warm inside the house here tonight, firewood is free and I can burn all I want.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Usually high in the 40's or so...lows in the freezing to less range. I live close to the red river so it gets a bit colder here. The snow we had last week or so stayed on the ground for a whole week. It never got above 25 the whole week. I have seen -10 before but that was an oddity. I am glad we dont get -'s here often. But hey we get 60 plus days over a 100 degrees all the time.


----------



## jimdad07

I'll take the weather we get here. I hate the heat. I work out in the cold most of the time in the winter and out in the heat all summer up on black rubber roofs. I love to run the woodstove this time of year and work out in the shop. Summer comes and it's time for haying and all that good stuff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am going out to California mid next month to sample some of the weather out there, like to see most of the Coast on this trip.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Yep the heat stinks. The older I get the less I like it. I can take cold much easier than the heat. I have worked outside my whole working career. The only thing I hate worse than the heat is the cold/wet...I really hate being wet all day long.


----------



## jimdad07

California ought to be pretty nice this time of year. Going to the northern part or the hippy part?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Landing in San Francisco, driving up and down the coast as far as I can get in 7 days.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Cantdog

There's a lot of coast to see out there Jerry, and 7 days is not a long time but it is what it is......sounds like a good trip. Good luck..have fun. My daughter just got back from 6 months in Costa Rica and the wife just got back from a week in Key West meeting the daughter and just plain having fun. Me??? I been wading through 24" of snow feeding and watering my daughter's horses and cutting next yrs firewood when I'm not working..........seems like I'm doing something wrong.....:bang::bang:


----------



## jimdad07

When you put it like that, I think we are all doing something wrong.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> There's a lot of coast to see out there Jerry, and 7 days is not a long time but it is what it is......sounds like a good trip. Good luck..have fun. My daughter just got back from 6 months in Costa Rica and the wife just got back from a week in Key West meeting the daughter and just plain having fun. Me??? I been wading through 24" of snow feeding and watering my daughter's horses and cutting next yrs firewood when I'm not working..........seems like I'm doing something wrong.....:bang::bang:


 
I will see as much as I can in the time I have, I keep moving for 14-16 hrs a day. Randy has sent me a map of some old growth Redwood stands and I will try to walk a couple of them.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

You need a hitchhiker?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will see as much as I can in the time I have, I keep moving for 14-16 hrs a day. Randy has sent me a map of some old growth Redwood stands and I will try to walk a couple of them.
> Pioneerguy600



LOL I was kinda wondering if you had been in touch with Randy...take a bunch of pics to share...I'm sure Randy will steer you to some really great places..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL I was kinda wondering if you had been in touch with Randy...take a bunch of pics to share...I'm sure Randy will steer you to some really great places..


 
Think he knows Cali very well, from our conversations he seems like,..well,..me.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You need a hitchhiker?


 
Meet me in San Fran and we will tear that place apart...LOL

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Kalifornia....not sure I would want to see it again...the parts I saw stank


----------



## Cantdog

Lololol!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Meet me in San Fran and we will tear that place apart...LOL
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
We can bring Caleath to take care of our light work. We just have to watch for the girls with Adam's apples.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Kalifornia....not sure I would want to see it again...the parts I saw stank


 
It may not be as grand as my Alaska tour but I wanted to see the coast further South from Washington State, I have a short break here and want to make the most of it.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

No way I am going back out there...I have been to San Fran, La, San Diego and thats all I needed to see. Yeeeeuckkkkk


----------



## caleath

Alaska,

Now youre talking my language...If I was to ever win the lottery, which I wont cause I dont play, I would move there or Montana....I love Texas...but dang it too hot in the summer.

And I would have at least two of every good chainsaw ever made..and I would invite all my bestest buddies to the get to gether of all gtgs......It would be like Sturgis for chainsaws


----------



## jimdad07

Hope you take some pics for the boys on your trip.


----------



## pioneerguy600

From the few Cali girls I have known/met there are no shortage of beauties out that way.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Alaska,
> 
> Now youre talking my language...If I was to ever win the lottery, which I wont cause I dont play, I would move there or Montana....I love Texas...but dang it too hot in the summer.


 
My wife's dream is to live in Montanna, mine too for that matter, but her whole family is here and all on the same road and she is going nowhere without them.


----------



## caleath

Cantdog....Main is somewhere I want to see before i die. One of the few states I havent been too. Most of them are in that New England area. Mass is the only state I have been to in that area, other than New York. That was the city and I know the rest of it isnt the same.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hope you take some pics for the boys on your trip.


 
I have 4000 from the Alaska trip.
The camera has a new 12GB card in it so lots of room for new picts. Hope to get some picts of those famous Old Growth Redwoods, Randy will point me in the right direction.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Now the trees I wouldnt mind seeing....wonder if I could just helicopter in and out


----------



## jimdad07

That'll be cool. I have seen some of Randy's videos on Youtube and their forests out there are impressive.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Now the trees I wouldnt mind seeing....wonder if I could just helicopter in and out


 
You don't care for California much do you? I feel the same way about Mass.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been to Montana,..big sky country for sure, crossed at Coutts to Sweet Grass and on down to Great Falls on the Missouri.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

Better keep this saw related: Chainsaw


----------



## pioneerguy600

Can`t take a chainsaw with me but think I can find some out there.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

did you see that i want to have the largest gtg at my casa in Alaska....gonna be like Sturgis for chainsaws


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> You don't care for California much do you? I feel the same way about Mass.


 
Uh no....

Boston is the only place in Mass I have been to


----------



## jimdad07

I do like Boston, I am a history buff of sorts and I do like going there for that. I used to frame houses in Springfield Mass and it was just too crowded for me there.


----------



## stipes

*My Sister lives in Escondido Ca.*



caleath said:


> Kalifornia....not sure I would want to see it again...the parts I saw stank


 
First time I went to visit her she picked me up at the airport in San Diego and we hit the so called freeway there,,,they are call interstates this part of the country,,,why they call then freeway's I dont know,,but we got stuck in traffic,,like a daily thing she says and I was smoking a cigg with my window down and had my arm half out the window and vverrmmmm,, this damn dude on a crotch rocket went screemin by between all the cars and I about crapped myself...She said they are allowed to do that there and I told her what if someone wanted to get out and had their door open,,well she said, it happens sometimes...LOL!!!
Now what I seen of that area was noting but alot of brush and not much big stuff...Maybe on outta that area would be some nice trees,,but not there....
If I was to have to pick a place to live in Ca. it would be the northern part....Closet I seen of that area was when I went to Brookings Oregon for a job interview...Now thats so beautiful country my friends....


----------



## pioneerguy600

A Sturgis for chainsaws would be a great idea, I can drive my bike across the border with few questions and little hassel but try taking a truckload of saws across and the questions get a lot more terse.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

Oregon is on my short list of places to visit, the logging history of that state has been in my brain since a young lad. Do the coast first and then work my way back to the East.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

You might try to cut a building down with your saws. Some things have just plain gotten out of hand when it comed to homeland security.


----------



## caleath

Humm, I might have hit on a good idea......sorta like Woodstock. I do have 100 acres here already.....now I wont be able to sleep


----------



## stipes

pioneerguy600 said:


> A Sturgis for chainsaws would be a great idea, I can drive my bike across the border with few questions and little hassel but try taking a truckload of saws across and the questions get a lot more terse.
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
If you have a hockey mask amungust them saws,,,your screwed!!!


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> Cantdog....Main is somewhere I want to see before i die. One of the few states I havent been too. Most of them are in that New England area. Mass is the only state I have been to in that area, other than New York. That was the city and I know the rest of it isnt the same.



caleath....it's spelled Maine......that would be like me spelling Texa........LOLOL! Yes from the mid coast..east it is nothing like you may have seen in the other end of New England. Com'on up check it out...summer or fall is best...unless you ski..or motoski...or you like to kill small biting insects.....


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> caleath....it's spelled Maine......that would be like me spelling Texa........LOLOL! Yes from the mid coast..east it is nothing like you may have seen in the other end of New England. Com'on up check it out...summer or fall is best...unless you ski..or motoski...or you like to kill small biting insects.....


 
We get up to Portsmouth every now and then. This year we have a wedding a little further north to go to, not sure where. I like it up there. I would love to see more of it.


----------



## caleath

Cantdog,

Please except my apology for misspelling the name of your state. I have been on meds for 3 days and I am not all there. I would love to see it for sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,..this summer I crossed the border heading to Boston and at the border they searched the trunk of my car and found a chainbrake clutch cover for a 394XP and that was the only thing I had to explain why I had it, I told them I was an AS member and was paying this part forward to another member. They were about to pull me out for smuggling until another agent stepped up and started questioning me about what I know about chainsaws, after a few short questions he quickly relented and sent me on my way...LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Cantdog

yep east and north are good...the southern corner is really still part of Taxachussetts...looks it and feels it. Further north by east you go the more real it gets. And if you go to far you end up in Jerry's back yard!!! Chainsaw, Chainsaw, Chainsaw........


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> Cantdog,
> 
> Please except my apology for misspelling the name of your state. I have been on meds for 3 days and I am not all there. I would love to see it for sure.




No problemo......hope you are feeling better....


----------



## jimdad07

Makes you wonder that's for sure. I would think they should be more worried about say drugs and crooks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

From Boston on up is like home to me, lower than NY and I am a fish outa water. No disrespect for those who live further down but I don`t fit in or feel good Southwest of NY.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Makes you wonder that's for sure. I would think they should be more worried about say drugs and crooks.




You never know......what with them Canadian Chainsaw Terrorists (CCT) running around on the loose.....could very well fashion that chain brake into a mouse trap or some other fiendish tool......LOLOL!!!! 

I don't want to talk about Calais...not at all......LOL!!!


----------



## stipes

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..this summer I crossed the border heading to Boston and at the border they searched the trunk of my car and found a chainbrake clutch cover for a 394XP and that was the only thing I had to explain why I had it, I told them I was an AS member and was paying this part forward to another member. They were about to pull me out for smuggling until another agent stepped up and started questioning me about what I know about chainsaws, after a few short questions he quickly relented and sent me on my way...LOL
> Pioneerguy600


 
Wow...First thing that I thought of when I read that is ,,good thing you didnt have a Echo in the trunk,,you still be with bubba trading ciggs...LOL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

:hmm3grin2orange:


Cantdog said:


> You never know......what with them Canadian Chainsaw Terrorists (CCT) running around on the loose.....could very well fashion that chain brake into a mouse trap or some other fiendish tool......LOLOL!!!!
> 
> I don't want to talk about Calais...not at all......LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

They were quite serious with me at Calis, they don`t trust Canucks crossing the border. Seems like they can`t understand why we would want to leave Canada to go to the US. 
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

I live within a mile of the border as the crow flies and to be honest with you I don't even think of Canada or Canadiens as being from another country. We're basically the same people from the same origins. Funny though how people are treated at the border.


----------



## jimdad07

stipes said:


> Wow...First thing that I thought of when I read that is ,,good thing you didnt have a Echo in the trunk,,you still be with bubba trading ciggs...LOL!!!


 
What happens if he runs out of cigs?


----------



## stipes

My friend that is in law enforcement was packing,,and was on vacation and was crossing the border to go see Niagara falls and even with him being in law enforcement he had to go tru alot of red tape to cross.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,..I worked inside the prisons installing security hardware with up to 800 prisoners looking over my shoulder. I know more what goes on inside prisons than most, maybe not as much as a regular inmate but working on the security systems inside can be an eyeopener.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

The only time I went to Canada they wanted to know where my guns were. I said I dont have any guns. They said your from Texas,,,all of you guys have guns.


----------



## stipes

jimdad07 said:


> What happens if he runs out of cigs?


 
Jim...Not to offend my brothers on here,, but I guess he would be loggin on as pioneergal ...


----------



## caleath

I was gonna say something else....but I will keep it clean


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They were quite serious with me at Calis, they don`t trust Canucks crossing the border. Seems like they can`t understand why we would want to leave Canada to go to the US.
> Pioneerguy600




They are serious at Calais....I've had more trouble getting back in than leaving LOL...I don't want to talk about it either...... LOL..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Robin,..you live too close to get them fellers riled up at ya, I can fully understand you not wanting to ruffle their feathers. LOL

Pioneerguy600


----------



## stipes

Really,, all jokes aside,,it's pretty sad they when they wanna get on someone with a clutch cover in their trunk and with all the drugs and other bad crap crossing the border.......


----------



## jimdad07

Boy Caleath, this thread has run the gambit. We went from Husky sucks to talking about what will happen to Jerry in prison when he runs out of cigs. This is great.....chainsaw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Now something saw related. I worked on finishing up my P62 this afternoon and then installed crank seals in Dans 266SE. Did not get to pick up the oil pump seals on Friday so maybe Monday.


----------



## caleath

Husky sucks


----------



## caleath

I still need to split the case on the 026, order parts for the 029. Try and get the 2-10 to work , order parts for the xl 101...the list goes on and on


oh and build a waste oil heater for 2 friends of mine, replace the breaker box for the house, finish the bathroom floor......let me see....

I live in a 105 year old house so there is always something


----------



## jimdad07

I picked up that Poulan 415 today and got some more information on my 044. Still having a little trouble getting the carb right, but I am getting very close, it gets better every time I monkey with it. Husky really blows.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robin,..you live too close to get them fellers riled up at ya, I can fully understand you not wanting to ruffle their feathers. LOL
> 
> Pioneerguy600




LOLOL I won't even drive through the Calais crossing...just let the wife drive right then. She gets more respect than I do LOLOL!!! If I'm alone I'd rather drive to Houlton and enter there. LOLOL Only been questioned twice in all the yrs on the way into Canada and they were just doing their job....nothing personal just had to know what I had with me. Not the same at the Calias checkpoint......it's been real personal at times......not perhaps unlike prison.....


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL I won't even drive through the Calais crossing...just let the wife drive right then. She gets more respect than I do LOLOL!!! If I'm alone I'd rather drive to Houlton and enter there. LOLOL Only been questioned twice in all the yrs on the way into Canada and they were just doing their job....nothing personal just had to know what I had with me. Not the same at the Calias checkpoint......it's been real personal at times......not perhaps unlike prison.....


 
You didn't run out of cigs did you?


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> You didn't run out of cigs did you?




Naw I don't even smoke......maybe I'l buy a pack of those Canadian cigs to parley with next time.......LOL..


----------



## jimdad07

It's too bad you guys have to deal with a border crossing like that. It sounds like you get a bunch of rookies wanting to make a name for themselves stationed there. We are pretty lucky here with the crossing, they do their job but they don't overdo it on honest people.


----------



## caleath

jim

lets see some pics of that homemade alaskan mill


----------



## caleath

Here is the real money pit


----------



## stipes

caleath said:


> Here is the real money pit


 
Nice home Caleath!
Catch ya in the milling section Jim..I'm hittin the bed....Night all!!!
P.S. Message me if you need some smokes Jerry....We get em cheep down this ways!!! LOL!! Night all!!!


----------



## caleath

yeah its ok...built in 1905....way different than I am used to.


----------



## jimdad07

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/milling-saw-mills/136407d1273429244-may-9-milling-5-jpg
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/milling-saw-mills/161129d1291783009-homem-2-jpg

I have some more, but I will have to dig them out. This is a link to the first time I milled with it. We have switched computers since so I will find some more for you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sorry had to take a short break and answer a skype call from Cali, then one from Yukon. Getting late so got to hit the sack, nytol.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Good night Jerry,

Nice job Jim...you like that unistrut dont ya


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry had to take a short break and answer a skype call from Cali, then one from Yukon. Getting late so got to hit the sack, nytol.
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
Have a good one Jerry.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Good night Jerry,
> 
> Nice job Jim...you like that unistrut dont ya


 
In my trade I get it for free all the time. We use it to hang everything in the HVAC world. There is always long scraps around coming back to the shop, a lot of times it just goes into the metal dumpster. It is heavy, but very simple to work with. Here is another pic of the mill with the 045 with a 30" bar on it. That's poplar in the background. I like your house btw. http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/chainsaw/158620d1290218748-1012001823-2-jpg


----------



## jimdad07

stipes said:


> Nice home Caleath!
> Catch ya in the milling section Jim..I'm hittin the bed....Night all!!!
> P.S. Message me if you need some smokes Jerry....We get em cheep down this ways!!! LOL!! Night all!!!


 
See you later Stipes. About time for me to turn in myself. Take er easy guys.


----------



## caleath

Looks good jim

unistrut is good stuff


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning


----------



## caleath

Whats so good about it:at-wits-end:

Just kidding


----------



## pioneerguy600

WooooHooooo,...no snow to shovel, just cold as old blazes, I can spend the day inside and burn wood, all the wood I can carry. Got 15 cords of dry hardwood sittin out there so I am all set for this year.LOL
I seldom burn more than 3 cords a year.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Well good for you guys....

I am looking at Colleges for my son.....holy crap 26,000 grand a year...just tuition and fees....I am gonna have to start donating blood or something like that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Man am I glad to be through that University and College thing with my two daughters. The oldest went for 5 years and the youngest will be through in 4, she finishes up this June. I know the costs of getting them through, also know the costs of them not getting through.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Nathan is so smart....not just saying that. He has gotten lazy though, I think its just him being 16. He needs to knuckle down though. Thank god he can see some things through. He got his blackbelt in karate when he was 13, he is almost an Eagle Scout too. He can do better I know he can. His dad wasnt as smart, and his parents didnt push him either. Now I can fix just about anything in the world....I just cant spell worth a crap, my math skills suck. Oh well....I just want better for him.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Make sure he does something with that smarts, they need all the encouragement and support you can give them to see them through.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

We are trying....hopefully it will all come together somehow,


----------



## jimdad07

Making sure our kids get through is about the most important thing I think we have to do as parents. At least you are looking at schools for him. There are a lot of folks who don't, wether they can or not. I have quite a ways to go before that but I know it will get here mighty quick. My boy is three and my girl is two.


----------



## caleath

you can never start too early...Nathan is 16 and Delaney is 14....I happens fast


----------



## jimdad07

We're just trying to pay all of the bills off early so that when they get to that point we will be able to help them out. As for today, my wife went grocery shopping with her mother to get programmed for the week and I am battling a head strong two-year-old to take nap.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My wife and I started up a scholorship for each of our daughters shortly after their birth and contributed to it each month, it added up by the time they were 19-20 years old and out of high school. It did not cover the full costs but boy did it help a lot, I highly recommend doing it since once you commit yourself to contributing to the scholarship you most likely will continue each month.

Pionerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

Very good advice. We have been socking a lot into savings bonds for them. Figure we can get more for our dollar that way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are lucky here in Canada, the goverment will match dollar for dollar to a
registered scholorship like we contributed to, it adds up much faster and is fully backed by the goverment so no chance of the fund just up and disappearing.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

That is great. I should look into those type of programs here to see what they have.


----------



## caleath

He is looking into BioMechanical Engineering.....too much math for me.


----------



## jimdad07

Holy, he must be one bright boy to want to do that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That is great. I should look into those type of programs here to see what they have.


 
DO IT!!,..if you can, it really pays off. There are many companies out there doing this program and if it is guaranteed by the goverment then it is about as safe as any investment that is legal.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Holy, he must be one bright boy to want to do that.


 
Yep smarter than I was at that age. I just wanted to make cars go fast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had a fast car around that age, 57 Bel Air with bb 427 corvette mechanical fuel injection, 4 sp Muncie m22 ,posi 411.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Mine was a 72 340 plymouth duster 4 speed....she was sweet


----------



## GLOBOTREE

nice!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Mine was a 72 340 plymouth duster 4 speed....she was sweet


 
I know them well, there was plenty of them around me. The 57 was my first, the next 25 all got quicker after her. Fastest straight line was a 67 Camaro 520 cu Miloden with a 2 speed Lenco modified posi 456 rear., ran 10.20 sec quarters.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

1991 Ford Ranger, TWO WHEEL DRIVE, couldn't pull a dead whore off a ####er, but man I loved that truck. Put up with some hard riding and abuse.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> 1991 Ford Ranger, TWO WHEEL DRIVE, couldn't pull a dead whore off a ####er, but man I loved that truck. Put up with some hard riding and abuse.


 
Drop a 350 SBC in with a turbo 350 and you will like that truck a lot more.We have done 7 of them now and they work sweet.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

How on gods green earth did we get to talking about vehicles? Husky sucks


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> How on gods green earth did we get to talking about vehicles? Husky sucks


 
I need to put my husky 55 together, i hear they run dang good. I wanna put it up against the 026 pro.


----------



## caleath

ClayKann101 said:


> I need to put my husky 55 together, i hear they run dang good. I wanna put it up against the 026 pro.


 
I dont think it will stand a chance...but who knows. I am sure more knowledgeable folks would be able to tell ya.


----------



## caleath

good evening...husky sucks


----------



## pioneerguy600

Out of all the saws I own, I don`t even know how many that is, there are 2 Huskies. A near new 266XP and a 45. The 45 gets a lot of use as a carpentry saw, so light and underpowered it doesn`t jump when throttled up and that makes it easy to cut to a line. They both came to me for free so no gripes on the price.They suck all right but the 45 has made thousands, the 266 takes up shelf space....LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Jerry,

Thats my new tag line...since I started the thread with saying husky sucks....I have never even used one. I might like it if I did. They are as popular around here though. 

You have too many saws anyway. :quiet:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tooo many saws, are you daft man!! There is no such thing, toooo many saws indeed!!
I am selling off some so as I can go to Californiee.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tooo many saws, are you daft man!! There is no such thing, toooo many saws indeed!!
> I am selling off some so as I can go to Californiee.
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
Watcha got old buddy old pal....? You have to imagine I am putting my arm around your shoulder and shaking you a bit.:glasses-cool:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Several truckloads of oldies, a couple of truckloads of somewhat newer saws and a least one truckload of modern work ported saws. Several somewhere in shipping and thousands still waiting to be found....LOL

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

You need a hobby to get away from your hobby


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess I do, I build 3 saws most days I spend around the shop, they add up after a while. I like to travel, gets me away from the shop, I have only bought one saw this year, got around 20 more freebies that need some work.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess I do, I build 3 saws most days I spend around the shop, they add up after a while. I like to travel, gets me away from the shop, I have only bought one saw this year, got around 20 more freebies that need some work.
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
Wow you need to post some pictures of that operation. That would be some site.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Try my best to keep it under wraps, I usually show one saw at a time. There are a few picts out there somewhere with more than one saw sitting in the sun.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Try my best to keep it under wraps, I usually show one saw at a time. There are a few picts out there somewhere with more than one saw sitting in the sun.
> 
> Pioneerguy600



Well if I come up there to see it, will I need top secret clearance?


----------



## caleath

Hey....where is Jimdad? I think a crappy husky musta ate him


----------



## jimdad07

I am on call for this week and next week, busier than heck right now. I got called out at 6:00am and didn't get home until 8:30 tonight. Bout the same yesterday. Then when I got home, my wife was setting up and ebay store for used saw parts and was hogging the computer. On top of that, I was fondling my brand new/ 20 year old Poulan Pro 415 out in my shop. I have to catch up on my reading here, I will have something witty to say in a moment.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tooo many saws, are you daft man!! There is no such thing, toooo many saws indeed!!
> I am selling off some so as I can go to Californiee.
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
I would rather sell my bodily fluids than a saw out of my meager collection.:smile-big:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I sold one saw last year, well maybe two or three, once you pass 100 in your collection selling one or two don`t make much difference when 20 or more come in each month....LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I sold one saw last year, well maybe two or three, once you pass 100 in your collection selling one or two don`t make much difference when 20 or more come in each month....LOL
> Pioneerguy600


 
Now you are just showing off arent you....

Jimdad...what the bodily fluid comment supposed to be witty? Just wondering


----------



## jimdad07

I get a few freebies now and again, unfortunately they have been the Homelites of box store variety and a couple of completely destroyed box store Poulans. Of course that 044 was a freebie before the parts. I just put the word wherever I can. This is the only place I can talk about saws though and not have someone look at me (if you could see me) like I had two heads. I think people humor me because I fix their heat.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Now you are just showing off arent you....
> 
> Jimdad...what the bodily fluid comment supposed to be witty? Just wondering


 
It all depends, did YOU think it was witty? I'm a bandwagon sort of guy, so whatever you think.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Naw, ..not showing off, I have been into saws all my life, back when it wasn`t cool to be in saws. Done it out of necessity back then, if I kep them all around there would be thousands by now. My brother and I cleaned out the old shop back home 10 years ago and we filled a dumpster the size of a tandem truck box full of old parted down saws. I kept the saws that belonged to my relatives and my saws so that is where my collection started.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

I take it you grew up fixing saws? Did your family have a shop?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I take it you grew up fixing saws? Did your family have a shop?


 
All my family on both sides worked the woods, we lived in the woods most of the year. I grew up as the mechanic, kept all the machinery running. Saws, tractors, dozers, trucks, later the skidders,porters, excavators and road tractors. Been greasemonkeying forever.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

It was funny.....sorta....I bet you are busy. You guys can keep that cold up there


----------



## jimdad07

That's pretty neat. No better way to grow up. I grew up working farms and doing a lot of firewood cutting for a guy who sold it in my town up on Tug Hill. It seems to be a way of life that is shrinking. You must have some good stories.


----------



## jimdad07

Wasn't terribly funny, the creative juices aren't flowing very fast tonight. It has been busy. We had three supermarket refrigeration systems go down over the past weekend because of the cold. I myself had four boilers down yesterday in some town buildings to start the day off and it went from there. I like the OT, beats side work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have seen and lived the good days in the woods, we selective cut back then, left plenty to grow for the next crop, none of this land raping they do today. Trees need shade and water to grow, the land needs treees to hold the soil in place and hold back runoff. Clear cuts around here regrow weeds, nothing to harvest in the next 45 years, erosion is rampant, big machines tear up the thin soil and rain washes it away. I still work the selective cut method and always will.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

Amen to that. It is coming to that up on the Tug now, good thing we still have the Adirondaks, they regulate pretty closely on how the cutting is done up there. The 500 acre swamp/woods my family hunts is getting logged off now, devestating to see those old oaks go and the stands of hemlock. At least they are leaving the little trees, but for the most part it is pretty barren compared to what it was.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The goverment keeps giving lip service to making changes to wood harvesting around here but that is about all, they let industry set method of extraction and govern the amount cut and removed. Everything here can be sold as they export it all as chips so just about any size tree/bush can be sold for chips.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening...Husky sucks


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening...Husky sucks


 
Evening...not so sure they suck....are the parts cheaper? I bought one crankshaft bearing, fuel line and impluse line.....42.00 bucks...I still have one more bearing and the oil line from the pump. Not sure what that will cost.


----------



## jimdad07

I don't know if they suck either. I bet I would like them if I tried them. Maybe someday. Still want a 7900 and a 9010 first.


----------



## caleath

I am trying to figure out what saw I want next. As soon as the 026 is done and the 029 is done that is.


----------



## jimdad07

I know what you mean, it's hard not to want them all. I am a big Dolmar and Stihl fan, starting to like some of the old brands too, like Homelite and Poulan. How long have you been into the saws?


----------



## pioneerguy600

044 or MS 440 ,...then you will have all the saws you need, no use stopping then til you get at least one of each model.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

How's Jerry today?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> 044 or MS 440 ,...then you will have all the saws you need, no use stopping then til you get at least one of each model.
> Pioneerguy600


 
Jerry I have one of those coming from Barneyrb...he is rebuilding it as we speak. Its gonna get new bearings seals etc....even some port work. I am trading him the 5400 poulan for it


----------



## jimdad07

That will be a good one to add. Are you going through the whole saw?
On another note, what do you guys think of rubbing alcohol as a cleaner say for carbs. I use it on my muzzel loaders to get the oil out of the barrel from storage, just wondering how it would work. I want to make a hillbilly ultrasonic cleaner like another member did with a dremel, I am all out of mineral spirits and was wanting to try it out tonight in the shop.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> That will be a good one to add. Are you going through the whole saw?
> On another note, what do you guys think of rubbing alcohol as a cleaner say for carbs. I use it on my muzzel loaders to get the oil out of the barrel from storage, just wondering how it would work. I want to make a hillbilly ultrasonic cleaner like another member did with a dremel, I am all out of mineral spirits and was wanting to try it out tonight in the shop.


 
Yep whole thing. New every thing soft and bearings. I want a different carb, still on the look out for a cheap one. I am not going to go to the trouble of painting etc. Alcohol should be fine. We used to use a spray cleaner that was mostly alcohol. It should be fine. I use windex on my blackpowder guns.


----------



## jimdad07

That will be a good project. If you type in Stihl 044 carb in a fleabay search, there are a couple on there. You can also get a Walbro from Baileys brand new to fit the saw, but it is well over a $100.00. I saw one on fleabay for $65.00 advertised as new oem part, probably old stock.


----------



## jimdad07

My boss just pulled in from her mother's house, I have to give the keyboard up for a little bit. Gonna go out to the shop and see what I can come up with to post up later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Jerry I have one of those coming from Barneyrb...he is rebuilding it as we speak. Its gonna get new bearings seals etc....even some port work. I am trading him the 5400 poulan for it


 
Way to go, you know who`s getting the better deal...LOL
044`s and MS440`s are my all time favorite saws, got them in duplicate and triplicate,..well you know!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still kicking, well limping around,..LOL. 
Not as cold here today, starting to warm up so`s that it can snow tonight and tomorrow, big snowfall warnings up on the screen now.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I think I am getting a good deal. I have to say doing the collector saw thing might come later. I need saws that I can use and not feel like I am gonna ruin a collector item. Now if it was an old 10-10 I probably wouldnt care. But these 5400's look like a tough find. 

When I got to this website, I was just asking about a cs-400. Not sure how I got off my path.


----------



## jimdad07

I mixed dry gas and 70% rubbing alcohol about 50/50. Put it in a coffee can and taped my Craftsman dremel tool with an allen wrench in the chuck and it worked great. 044 running even better.
As far as coming here with a question about that Echo, I think you have the same story as most of us here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It happens to a lot of us, two saws are really enough unless you cut for profit. Then you need a couple more as backup saws. I have kept 4-5 saws up and running all my life for my own use. Over the years as I kept picking up cheap and free saws the herd has increased sustantially.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> It happens to a lot of us, two saws ae really enough unless you cut for profit. Then you need a couple more as backup saws. I have kept 4-5 saws up and running all my life for my own use. Over the years as I kept picking up cheap and free saws the herd has increased sustantially.
> Pioneerguy600


 

For some reason I still want that cs-400, strange huh?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> For some reason I still want that cs-400, strange huh?


 
I don't think it's strange. It's like it is what got you into all of this. I think if it were me I would want it too.


----------



## caleath

I think it would make a good truck saw. You know one that you have in the truck tool box all the time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I would stay away from the Echo personally, far too many better saws out there. There really is nothing wrong with the Echo`s but when there are better saws for less to little more than them I would go with the better saws.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have pulled a few of them apart and worked on a couple of CS670`s extensively, that told me all I needed to know about them.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

Sure do. It's funny but I know I've needed one before out on the road. We have a lot of trees here and all over my area. Wind storms come up off of Lake Ontario often enough that trees get blown down or good sized limbs in the road wvery now and then. Nice to be able to cut it up and throw the wood in the truck.


----------



## caleath

So what about a 021? Maybe I just need to get another 026.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> So what about a 021? Maybe I just need to get another 026.


 
At least three or four more....of each.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Poulan Wild Thing for a truck saw, no one in their right mind will steal them.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

Wild Things or for pansies. He needs a Woodshark from TSC.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wild Things are a little gay looking, just got to give them a camo paint job, rattle can style.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I have a 2150 already...I want the dang thing to start though. You dont want to see what happens to me when something doesnt start.....I turn into the incredible hulk. 

I dont know why it makes me so mad, the only other thing mechanical that makes me that angry is getting a trailer to use...and none of the lights work.

My head starts spinning around when that happens.

Good think is around here. I could leave an 044 in the back of my truck and no one would touch it....only 650 people live here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hear you there, I have left my saws sitting out and no one walked away with them either.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Not sure what to get...sometimes those things just happen to come to me when I am not looking for them... I think the 026 will be just the ticket. Or maybe a 290


----------



## pioneerguy600

I drove away from the jobsite one evening and around 45 miles later remembered that I had left my chainsaw sitting in the hole for the picture window I had cut out a half hour before quitting. I did not drive back that evening and when I got there in the morning it was gone from the window. I cussed myself but felt it was my fault, upon entering the house there was the saw, someone took it from the window ledge and sat it down on the floor directly below the window. Never heard a word from who did it.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I did something like that last year but it was a deer rifle. I left it one a bed in the cabin...my buddy put it under the mattress. He never told me. I went back to the cabin and it was gone. I about melted down.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That would be heart attack alley, hunting rifles are so much over chainsaws.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

You guys are lucky. I parked my work van at our shop one night because the heater broke down and I couldn't defrost the windows. Came back the next morning and some steaming pile had smashed out the back window and stole all of my tools. When I say all of my tools, I mean all of them on the van and they were all of my personal tools. Never touched any of the company tools. I lost my cordless DeWalt stuff and my nice 1/2" Milwaukee 90* drill to boot in that deal. Hope I meet whoever it was someday and have a come to Jesus talk with him.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nothing worse than a thief!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nothing worse than a thief!!
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
You got that right. They all get what they deserve in the end.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have made sure some of them have.!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I dont know why folks stoop to steal a working mans tools. Hey Jim, how is your new toy? You get a chance to use it yet?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I dont know why folks stoop to steal a working mans tools. Hey Jim, how is your new toy? You get a chance to use it yet?


 
I cut with it Sunday. I have to say I think it out cuts the Dolmar. Can't believe how well that saw started up and how smooth it ran. I like it a lot, very happy I found it. The only mystery with the saw is the bumper spikes. ModifiedMark showed me the IPL and they used to be a lot bigger than they are now. Someone cut them down, not sure why. The saw was brand spankin new, it had never had a drop of gas in it until I fueled it Sunday.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to hear the Poulan is running, its a nice looking saw, hope it works out good for ya.
Nytol;
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to hear the Poulan is running, its a nice looking saw, hope it works out good for ya.
> Nytol;
> Pioneerguy600


 
Have a good night Jerry and Caleath, you boys have a good day at work tomorrow, about time for me to go to bed myself.


----------



## caleath

Its a nice saw for sure. I sure wish saws were more common here. There just isnt much exposure for them here. Most of the loggers here use Stihls. I am checking ebay and craigslist all the time. You never know, thats where I found my 5400. 

Do you like that Dolmar? I have been looking at them too. Most folks around here dont even know what they are.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Have a good night Jerry and Caleath, you boys have a good day at work tomorrow, about time for me to go to bed myself.



Good night Jim...and you can call me Cliff.


----------



## jimdad07

Morning Cliff, I was just checking before I went to work. I love my Dolmar. It is the first saw I reach for any time I need to cut anything. I put a long bar on it for limbing so I don't have to bend down, that kills my back being 6'2" and bending halfway down all day. It was my first milling saw and they are set up pretty simple. Hope you get to try one out sometime. Have a good day.


----------



## caleath

Jim, 

I completely understand the bending over thing, 6'4" here myself. I hope to get to try one of them out someday. 

Have a great day. Try to stay warm.


----------



## caleath

Heloooooooo....good evening all. Do Huskys suck?


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening, just checking in. Headed out to the shop t work on a little Homelite top handle, look to the sky in about an hour to see if it is in orbit yet. The jury is still out on the Huskies tonight... I'll let you know.


----------



## caleath

Hey when you get done I have 2 here for you to work on. I cant seem to get the throttle linkage worked out.


----------



## caleath

Where are my favorite fellas....not


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been catchin up on the goins ons over on the other cites, buildin saws an stuff. Got two saws in the mail today. Lookin forward to the next one comin soon.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

Got that little Homelite apart. Those are much easier to work on than the mini-macs. I might try to save it, but the boss wants it for parts, she did buy it. As of tonight...Jonsered sucks.


----------



## caleath

I am working on 3 at the same time...I know better than this

Hey how does the plug wire go into the boot . I have one that pulled out and it looks like a spring sorta thing in there. Its on a ts 400 Stihl


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got some vaseline?
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

You got me swinging, I haven't run into that yet. On another subject, have you ever heard of Bob and Tom. Go to Youtube and type in "Bob and Tom: She's talking again", very funny stuff. They are a morning radio show that plays around the country. Sorry to get off track.

So you have three saws going at once huh? Very brave man.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got some vaseline?
> Pioneerguy600


 
Just what are you getting at? Sure you didn't post to the wrong site by accident?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got some vaseline?
> Pioneerguy600



I mean what holds it in place in the boot


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I mean what holds it in place in the boot


 
I see what you are saying now. I don't think there is antything that holds it in place in the boot. I think it is just a pressure fit, could be wrong though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Holds what, the coil spring?
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Holds what, the coil spring?
> Pioneerguy600


 nope the plug wire. does it go under the finger from the coil, and the point holds it in the boot?


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to hit the sack. Have good night guys.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to hit the sack. Have good night guys.



Me too


----------



## pioneerguy600

What end of the wire you talkin bout?
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Sparkplug end


----------



## pioneerguy600

Friction between the plug boot and the high tension wire holds it in the boot, the wire is fed through the boot and pulled out through where the tip of the sparkplug would rest, grab the end with needlenose pliers and pull it out, Insert the sharp prong of the coiled piece through the high tension wire, then pull the wire back slipping the coiled wire part back inside the boot, position it so as the tip of the plug will insert inside the coiled part.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Must explain why this one didnt run...I went to pull the wire off the plug and it fell off


----------



## caleath

Good evening...I wont be on tonight. Wife is coming home from a week away. So I am sure she will be telling me all about the stuff I was supposed to do while she was gone. But I was on here instead.
:sweat:


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Good evening...I wont be on tonight. Wife is coming home from a week away. So I am sure she will be telling me all about the stuff I was supposed to do while she was gone. But I was on here instead.
> :sweat:


 
You slacker,..gonna get your ass whooped good tonight....LOL.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You slacker,..gonna get your ass whooped good tonight....LOL.
> Pioneerguy600


 
nah...after 20 years I got it handled....I did have someone drop off another saw to fix.


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> nah...after 20 years I got it handled....I did have someone drop off another saw to fix.


 
What kinda saw?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lol,..yea 20 years is a long time.
I got a saw in the mail today.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Another Husky...this one is a mess oiler doesnt work chain brake broken, I think its a 345. Its in the truck I will look tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

Sorry to miss you guys tonight. I had a service call 76 miles away. Good night for overtime. Have a good night guys.


----------



## caleath

Yeah I went to bed early. I have been working on 4 wheelers and chainsaws today. I got a ms210 going...dang screen in muffler stopped up.


----------



## stihlman95

as for you'r ? stihl's will always be better than husqvarna. they are made better and run much stronger.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihls rock!!!! Huskies ,...don`t...LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I 've seen a few Stihls that have been rocked............happens a lot around here LOLOL!!!


----------



## caleath

Whew, I am beat. I helped my buddy work on a truck at his shop until noon. Then I worked on a 4 wheeler for a couple of hours. Cleaned out the shop for a little while. Chainsaws came next tuned up a ms 210, muffler screen plugged up. He had taken it to the dealer 2 times. They claimed nothing was wrong. I couldnt get it to rpm at all. Works good now. On to a 345 Husky, this thing is roached. It needs new bar and chain, the oiler doesnt seem to work right to me either. I will put up a different post for help.

Over all it was a great day, got up 70 degrees today. Sun out all day.


----------



## caleath

Where are my boys?


----------



## jimdad07

How's it going Cliff? I haven't seen hide nor hair of Jerry yet. Been a very busy week. Sounds like you are going to have a saw shop going here pretty soon. I don't have too many people bringing theirs to me yet, but I bet that will change over time.


----------



## caleath

Dang it...someone just beat me out of an 026. I wish I knew who it was. 

I might have a saw shop just yet.


----------



## jimdad07

If you can get a name, I'll meet you in Kentucky (should be close to halfway) and we'll go get it back. Do you have any old timers with old saw shops in your vicinity? You can find some good stuff in those shops. I am looking at some Lombards for very cheap that I might just get if the price is right at one of those old places.


----------



## caleath

There is one...but he isnt ready to turn loose of anything. The guy musta esniped me. I need to get an account for that. I would have payed the 10.00's that he beat me by. He got a running 026 for 110.00 bucks...dang it


----------



## jimdad07

I'll keep my eye open up here and check around when I am out and about, if I find anything I'll let you know.


----------



## caleath

Thanks...I really like the 026


----------



## jimdad07

Any time.


----------



## stihlman95

my buddy has an old 026, i can see if he wants to sell it if you would like. there not bad saws at all. he would probaly sell it pretty cheap. let me know.


----------



## caleath

stihlman95 said:


> my buddy has an old 026, i can see if he wants to sell it if you would like. there not bad saws at all. he would probaly sell it pretty cheap. let me know.



Thanks let me know


----------



## jimdad07

Boy, if the service calls keep coming this week, I might be able to retire. Love it! I have had one heck of a week on call, the pay scale for on call when you get called out is more than twice my hourly, keep it coming.


----------



## caleath

Wow I miss those days. I dont miss no sleep though


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Wow I miss those days. I dont miss no sleep though


 
You sound like you have lived it. I just read what you posted in Ron's thread. How much of that weather do you guys get down there?


----------



## caleath

Ever so often, its mostly late winter stuff. I still have to be on call with my job. And its usually during bad weather.


----------



## jimdad07

What do you do for a living if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## caleath

I work for the phone company. Hopefully in a few weeks the job I bid on will be mine. I will be inside most of the time then.


----------



## Chris J.

caleath said:


> There is one...but he isnt ready to turn loose of anything. The guy musta esniped me. I need to get an account for that. *I would have payed the 10.00's that he beat me by*. He got a running 026 for 110.00 bucks...dang it



If you're talking about eBay, you're only seeing the minimum amount it took to outbid you, not what his highest bid was. He won the saw for $10.00 over your bid, but he might've actually bid quite a bit higher.


----------



## caleath

Ok where were you guys to keep me out of trouble today? I did get one saw fixed or sorts. 

Jerry,

Do these 345 Huskys oil as bad as this one. I cant seem to get it to oil correctly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

When new they oil fairly well but it don`t take long for them to go downhill if they are run without oil in the tank. I have seen them with melted pumps and the plastic teeth torn up or off from overheating.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Nothing looks burned up, I will probably replace it anyway. It just barely puts out oil, I figure it would be more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The plastic parts all look good?
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Nothing looks burned up, I took it all apart and cleaned it. Its sorta cheesy looking anyway. Its for a customer and it the main reason he brought it to me. I do have a 55 here that is supposed to be the same. I think I will take that one apart and see if they look similar. Its like 40 bucks for a new one....


----------



## caleath

Man its quiet on this front....everyone needs to wake up


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,...LOL...Ha..Ha.., you won`t get much traffic posting that you`re working on a 345 Husky,..they suck!!!!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

Yeah, what Jerry said, they really suck, of course I have never used one. God I love the band wagon.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...LOL...Ha..Ha.., you won`t get much traffic posting that you`re working on a 345 Husky,..they suck!!!!
> Pioneerguy600


 
At least its not mine....the oiler is different from the 51/55.


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you want some action,..start talking about Stihl 090`s, gear drives and AV models....LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

I was just out in my shop and looking on the shelves. I only have one smaller saw. I think I need to pick up a smaller saw. Hey Jerry, what do you think of Lombards? Do you know any history on them? I saw two of them in parts at that old guys shop when my wife was buying saws from him. I was thinking of another project for my collection.


----------



## caleath

No attention required....I could just complain about Moderators..if I wanted attention.

So what should I do with this 210? I need to make lemon aide out of this deal.

I am such a dummy


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I was just out in my shop and looking on the shelves. I only have one smaller saw. I think I need to pick up a smaller saw. Hey Jerry, what do you think of Lombards? Do you know any history on them? I saw two of them in parts at that old guys shop when my wife was buying saws from him. I was thinking of another project for my collection.


 
Did they look like HomeliteXL models? I know the whole history of the Lombard saws but it goes all the way back to 1894 when they built govenors for water wheels. They built chainsaws here in Montreal Quebec, the ones that look like the XL`s. The Commango was fairly popular, Super Commango and the AL-42.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Hey Jim,

I have a 210 I will make you a deal on....:smile-big:

You need an Echo..


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got a few 026`s.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got a few 026`s.
> Pioneerguy600


 
Jerry I dont think there is a saw that was made you dont have. Not sure which Stihl to get next. I have a 440 coming....not sure I really need another one. Folks seem to like the old 028. I might have to find a good one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t have an 056,...yet.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t have an 056,...yet.
> Pioneerguy600


 
Whatcha waiting on?


----------



## caleath

Stihl 056 Super Parts - eBay (item 280621072266 end time Feb-01-11 19:00:30 PST)


Here you go...its a start


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta build a bigger shop, the 30X40 isn`t cutting it anymore, full to the rafters....LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihlman95

ok caleath, ill see him this week sometime and ill ask him and ill let you know asap. might be around tuesday or wednesday.:good:


----------



## stihlman95

ok, he sold it already. if you want one to fix up my friend has about 30 of them for parts. be worth the cash to maybe buy one and fix it up. let me know eace:


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gotta build a bigger shop, the 30X40 isn`t cutting it anymore, full to the rafters....LOL
> Pioneerguy600


 
Excuses excuses...


----------



## PLMCRZY

Started on those poulan top handles today. Hopefully i can get one going by Thursday.


----------



## caleath

ClayKann101 said:


> Started on those poulan top handles today. Hopefully i can get one going by Thursday.


 
I saw the pictures...that one is roached


----------



## caleath

stihlman95 said:


> ok, he sold it already. if you want one to fix up my friend has about 30 of them for parts. be worth the cash to maybe buy one and fix it up. let me know eace:


 
Find out what parts he has...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gots plenty of project saws squirreled away , an 056 will come along sometime soon. Still waiting for another big saw coming in the mail.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Homelite Chainsaw

Someone talk me out of going to look at this one. I dont need a saw to fix...I wish I hadnt looked at all


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> I saw the pictures...that one is roached


 O i know, weird thing is they only have 2 cylinder bolts WTF? Seem to be well built little buggers though. One still has the original bar and chain. Ill most likely keep it since they arent worth much and i can loan it out. 

Yesterday my girlfriends Mom calls and asks me if they can borrow my saw. I said no i wont let it out, but what do you need cut? She says they are getting ready for the cold week ahead and need some firewood. So i went shopping, and to lunch with the girl and we headed over there. Gas and oil in the saw fired right up. Cut like a champ! AV is great i think and the weight is perfect! The only thing it did do is load up after idling for about 10 secs, i guess the low end was rich. I thought i had set it right, airfilter was clogged up pretty good though. Anyways 2 things im going to change is the bar and chain to a 18" and the fully adjustable carb. 

I dunno if you have cut with yours yet but they sure are nice saws. Once you go Stihl you are hooked as far as pro saws. Really glad i made the trade!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Homelite Chainsaw
> 
> Someone talk me out of going to look at this one. I dont need a saw to fix...I wish I hadnt looked at all


 
Don`t go and buy that thing, I was just given two of them yesterday along with an XL12. Guy was so happy I took them off his hands.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Mine is still in pieces, I am waiting on one bearing and an oil line. I have cut with another one before. It was sweet. I have an 18 on mine with a 325 chain...we will see.


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> Mine is still in pieces, I am waiting on one bearing and an oil line. I have cut with another one before. It was sweet. I have an 18 on mine with a 325 chain...we will see.


 
Nice ya, they noodle pretty good to. I guess im spoiled now with such a nice saw lmao. I wanna try that picco chain but it doesnt come in a 18".


----------



## caleath

I got over it...now if it was an 026...i might have run to honey grove to get it.


----------



## caleath

ClayKann101 said:


> Nice ya, they noodle pretty good to. I guess im spoiled now with such a nice saw lmao. I wanna try that picco chain but it doesnt come in a 18".


 
You would have to find an old stock bar...not sure if an aftermarket lowprofile would be the same or not


----------



## caleath

I wonder if poor Jim is out freezing tonight.


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> I got over it...now if it was an 026...i might have run to honey grove to get it.


 
There was a few 260 pros for sale in the Austin and San Antonio Craigslist.

Edit:
http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/2146950163.html

Prolly talk him down i bet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cut up a good cord of firewood with a real saw yesterday, not one of them little disposable saws though.







A real mans saw,
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

caleath said:


> You would have to find an old stock bar...not sure if an aftermarket lowprofile would be the same or not


 
Bailey's - Oregon 18" Chainsaw Chain Loop

I wonder how this chain compares


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cut up a good cord of firewood with a real saw yesterday, not one of them little disposable saws though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A real mans saw,
> Pioneerguy600



nice saw i am typing and eating at the same time


----------



## PLMCRZY

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cut up a good cord of firewood with a real saw yesterday, not one of them little disposable saws though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A real mans saw,
> Pioneerguy600


 
I like that old saw! I miss my poulans mainly the sound.


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> You would have to find an old stock bar...not sure if an aftermarket lowprofile would be the same or not


 
What ya mean an old stock bar? An older stihl bar?


----------



## caleath

yep


----------



## caleath

I am thinking of recording the 5400 before I trade it away. That way I can play it back while I am using anything else.


----------



## pioneerguy600

When I have to make time and go full out production cutting I use these,






If I am just cutting for enjoyment then the Pioneers and Partner /Pioneers come out to play.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> yep


 Do you know what gauge i need? Why do i need a older model?


caleath said:


> I am thinking of recording the 5400 before I trade it away. That way I can play it back while I am using anything else.


 
Ya i still got my 3700 vid of the muffler mod, sounds so nasty.


----------



## caleath

Stihl doesnt make a picco bar in bigger than 16 inch. I think picco is just some form of a lowprofile 3/8ths chain. I wonder how an Oregon B/C would compare.


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> Stihl doesnt make a picco bar in bigger than 16 inch. I think picco is just some form of a lowprofile 3/8ths chain. I wonder how an Oregon B/C would compare.


 Makes sense now, im sure the oregon is just as good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where`s Jim?? Buried in the snow?
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Thats what I was wondering...do we need to send out a search party?


----------



## pioneerguy600

A.P.B. "wanted," preferably alive;

Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I am sure he was called out. With all the extra money he is making he should buy us a new saw ....I think I will take a 660

http://cgi.ebay.com/STIHL-MS-660-MA...S_Chainsaws&hash=item2a0dada8db#ht_500wt_1156

this one will do...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, that one would do nicely,..but I am not giving up the two 066`s I already have.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I suppose that would be the next step in the progress of Stihl saws wouldnt it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nothing wrong with having 3 of them, the MS660 is not as powerful as the 066`s but I can fix that.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I really dont even need another saw....but then what would I be doing here


----------



## pioneerguy600

After the first 100 or so I don`t need any more saws,..I just want more saws. Why you may ask,..LOL. ,cause I can,.. my reply...LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I dont even have my first 10 yet...dont you feel bad?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I sure feel bad that you don`t have more than 10 saws but you won`t reach higher numbers if you keep selling them....LOL.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I know I know...If I keep working on saws for people I might start building a collection. I did just start in October.umpkin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Keep all the avenues open, enlist the help of others, form a network of aquaintences and friends to lookout for saws for you, watch eBay and craigslist, go to yard sales and flea markets and just keep your eye peeled. The saws will come, ..oh yes they will...LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I hope they do... at least I think I do


----------



## pioneerguy600

Watch what you wish for, them things don`t stack up like firewood, well not very well. You will need lots of shelving.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I Jim is ok...dang it wouldnt want to be on a roof top right now. Temp is dropping here now and its starting to rain some.


----------



## Chris J.

caleath said:


> I Jim is ok...dang it wouldnt want to be on a roof top right now. Temp is dropping here now and its starting to rain some.



We're supposed to drop into the mid-20s over the next few days. What are y'all expecting in N TX?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hope he is ok also, man I put my time out there in all kinds of weather. 12 years on highrise construction, crane erection, operator, panelsman,slip former and grader. 24-36 hour monolithic conc. pours 22-25 stories up in -20-30F and winds up to 45 mph. until the limiter switches popped. Cold, yea,..I have been cold and dangerous as all hades.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Chris J. said:


> We're supposed to drop into the mid-20s over the next few days. What are y'all expecting in N TX?


 
Looks like low teens to single digits highs below freezing. Looks like we are going to be getting some ice too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That time of night again,..Nytol.
And Huskies Suck!!!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

Another night of OT, I might take a break after this on call, been taking extra to pay the bills ahead. I just spent the last five hours thawing boiler lines because a circ pump stopped working, at least it was inside. And just so Cliff knows, when all of this money I am making gets filtered through the bills and my wife, I MIGHT be able to go buy a Woodshark from TSC, or I just might take a $100 and go see what that old guy has for me. Hope to have some more time tomorrow night to shoot the bull. BTW Jerry, I like your collection of 044's, you sure were right about those saws. Not too many others out there that good.


----------



## PLMCRZY

Ill be up in Dallas Friday morning. Then i dunno where after that, where ever they send me hopefully not somewhere north!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Another night of OT, I might take a break after this on call, been taking extra to pay the bills ahead. I just spent the last five hours thawing boiler lines because a circ pump stopped working, at least it was inside. And just so Cliff knows, when all of this money I am making gets filtered through the bills and my wife, I MIGHT be able to go buy a Woodshark from TSC, or I just might take a $100 and go see what that old guy has for me. Hope to have some more time tomorrow night to shoot the bull. BTW Jerry, I like your collection of 044's, you sure were right about those saws. Not too many others out there that good.


 
Good to hear you made it through the night, we were concerned!! Figured you were out rakin it in.LOL. Got to make it when the sun shines, well it must be shininng somewhere.
Those 044`s work for a living, they are not shelf queens, but are the best all around saws for the size wood I cut around here. They are all woods ported and muffler modded saws, nice and snappy with a little extra grunt.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys. Everyone have a good day today? Getting the urge to cut wood pretty bad. Not on call after this week for a couple of weeks, plan to do some serious cutting down in the swamp. Can't wait. Everybody hunkered down for the "storm of the decade"?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got my wood cuttin fix last Sunday, cut 2 truckloads of nice hardwood with the P62 and the last 046 I just completed a complete rebuild on it. We are inline for the next big storm coming our way. Got lots of stuff stored away and plenty of fuel for the generator, 4 cords of real dry firewood piled inside. Let it snow, blow or freezing rain, I will get to clean it up when its over.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

I see you Jerry, I see Cliff isn't logged on. I hope all is well, I think that storm was hitting his way today.


----------



## jimdad07

I have a good stash of red oak nice and dry in the house ready to go in, should have enough for a couple of days inside and more just around the corner. Happy that most of next years wood will be hickory, ironwood and red/white oak. It's 73* tonight on the far end of the house away from the stove. That north wind is cold tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea,..Cliff is gettin hammered so maybe he has to work through this storm, hope he stays safe out there.
Its -2 here with snow coming down hard,got 2-3 inches down and more to come overnight.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Sorry guys for not gettin on here. We didnt get it too bad. Mostly its cold as heck. I did manage to take a fall at work this morning, the stuff you used to see on cartoons. I am usually very careful but I missed a concrete paver under some grass/ice. You guessed it, feet straight out flat on my back. It knocked the wind out of me for a few mins. Back hurts some, pride hurt mostly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Them unexpected falls like that can do some serious damage or at least some long term muscle damage. I slipped on the ice one morning and partially fell under the truck,caught the tailgate with my left hand and stopped myself from hitting the ground. Spent three months going to rehab for work on my left leg, piris formis muscle overstrained severely, still bothers me 5 years later.
Hope you fare out better than I did.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Freehand

pioneerguy600 said:


> That time of night again,..Nytol.
> And Huskies Suck!!!
> Pioneerguy600


 
I will have to take umbrage with this unfortunate blanket statement Jerry........They cannot possibly suck more than Pioneers,surely.:disdain:


----------



## pioneerguy600

freehandslabber said:


> I will have to take umbrage with this unfortunate blanket statement Jerry........They cannot possibly suck more than Pioneers,surely.:disdain:


 
LOL,..you have to read this entire thread to get the gist of that statement, at least one of us , between the three of us, has to make that statement at least once a day to keep this thread on course...LOL. Since Cliff was not here and Jim stays up later than me I had to say it before signing off. All of todays saws are at least acceptable for regular duty wood cutting, we all have a preference over certain makes, mostly due to personal experience with one and how they feel to us. Few people get to handle as many saws as I have and do hundreds of hours cutting with them, I have my preferences and am not afraid of stating them openly. I don`t expect others to follow or agree with my choices/preferences but a little joking around between us CAD afflicted guys should be taken within the context of the thread....LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Freehand

Tongue in cheek Jerry,rock on.......:yourock:


----------



## caleath

Yeah well husky sucks.....I have nothing else to add. Well I did manage to make a day without falling on my butt. 

No new chainsaw news. I need to get over to the dealer this week and pick up my parts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was just about to add that it is very quiet around here tonight!!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Darin

Head to the new site Welcome to LinkedINGreen

Go to the chainsaw chat. I will post a how to in the chainsaw section in a few minutes!!


----------



## caleath

Not much going on here. I hurt to bad to do much, and its too dang cold to go to the shop. I would look at Ebay but I am broke until some of these folks pay me for the repairs I have made... 

Hey Jerry I think I would like to find a Pioneer chainsaw, what can you recommend for me. I am actually thinking about getting one saw from every common manufacturer. I have Homelite, Stihl, Poulan ..so that leaves like ...echo,dolmar,husky jonsred, redmax,....i guess it goes on and on.


----------



## Cantdog

Snowing there much Jerry????? My radar is sayin you're gettin smacked!!!! 

I don't know a lot about Stihls but I don't think they dull as easy in the snow...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Registered,signed in and ready to rumble!!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Darin

pioneerguy600 said:


> Registered,signed in and ready to rumble!!
> Pioneerguy600


 
I see that but you signed on and off real quick!! Better make the Pioneer fan club before somebody else does.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Snowing there much Jerry????? My radar is sayin you're gettin smacked!!!!
> 
> I don't know a lot about Stihls but I don't think they dull as easy in the snow...LOL!!


 
Yep,..8 inches down so far, got it all cleaned up presently, just got in from plowing/shoveling. More to come over the next 12 hrs. My Stihls start in any weather....LOL.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Ok now what


----------



## Darin

caleath said:


> Ok now what


 
Look at the bottom of the page, I sent you an invite.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Darin,..I am just waiting for confirmation to show up in my eMail to certify that I can sign in, I did not physically sign out, maybe timed out. I check back in.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still waiting for eMail conformation,.. the site won`t let me in until I get conformation through eMail.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Hurry up we are talking about you


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Not much going on here. I hurt to bad to do much, and its too dang cold to go to the shop. I would look at Ebay but I am broke until some of these folks pay me for the repairs I have made...
> 
> Hey Jerry I think I would like to find a Pioneer chainsaw, what can you recommend for me. I am actually thinking about getting one saw from every common manufacturer. I have Homelite, Stihl, Poulan ..so that leaves like ...echo,dolmar,husky jonsred, redmax,....i guess it goes on and on.


 
Ooops, missed your post Cliff,.. I will mail you down a 100cc Pioneer, may as well start out big.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Darin said to check your spam folder...I didnt know you liked spam


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ooops, missed your post Cliff,.. I will mail you down a 100cc Pioneer, may as well start out big.
> Pioneerguy600


 spoil me huh


----------



## pioneerguy600

That site sucks,..it still has not sent me a confirm. I will just go and re register... LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Darin

pioneerguy600 said:


> That site sucks,..it still has not sent me a confirm. I will just go and re register... LOL
> Pioneerguy600


 
I enabled you in the admin panel.


----------



## PLMCRZY

Hey caleath sorry i didnt get with you today, this damn phone seems to be not liking the cold weather either.


----------



## caleath

Try again...I had issues with my username...check and make sure its right


----------



## pioneerguy600

Might just have to pass on it, it won`t let me re register and has not sent me an eMail so its out of my hands,..er fingers...LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Darin said he did admin override for you...try again


----------



## caleath

ClayKann101 said:


> Hey caleath sorry i didnt get with you today, this damn phone seems to be not liking the cold weather either.


 
No problem...it was crazy here too


----------



## caleath

jerry look down at the bottom left corner..I am inviting you


----------



## caleath

Too cold to type I think


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> No problem...it was crazy here too


 
how many times your power go out?


----------



## Darin

woo hoo he got it!!


----------



## caleath

ClayKann101 said:


> how many times your power go out?



Once yesterday


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> Once yesterday


 
Mine went out 5 times today. The more it does it, the more i want a wood stove.


----------



## caleath

where did you go?


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> where did you go?


 
What you mean?


----------



## caleath

ClayKann101 said:


> Mine went out 5 times today. The more it does it, the more i want a wood stove.


 
i would too..heck it could have gone out that many time here. we have gas stoves...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok got in and a bit of it figured out, now how do I keep track of 5 sites all at once?..LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

you gotta be fast


----------



## caleath

ClayKann101 said:


> What you mean?



Darins new site...has chat...look in the chainsaw area


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pm box is overflowing, only away for 5 mins and its overflowing.
Anyone catch up with Jim yet?
Pioneerguy600


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> Darins new site...has chat...look in the chainsaw area


 
Im confused? Explain please.

Edit: found it!


----------



## caleath

ClayKann101 said:


> Im confused? Explain please.



http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/163641.htm


here you go...


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pm box is overflowing, only away for 5 mins and its overflowing.
> Anyone catch up with Jim yet?
> Pioneerguy600



your too popular..

not yet


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sent Jim a PM.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Ok, he might be working late


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ooops, missed your post Cliff,.. I will mail you down a 100cc Pioneer, may as well start out big.
> Pioneerguy600


 

When should I expect to see it here? Oh you said 10 cc right?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I only have 40-50 of them so you have to pick one.LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

wow...thats all I have to say


I will take whats behind door number 5


----------



## Darin

Good chattin with you guys tonight.


----------



## caleath

Darin said:


> Good chattin with you guys tonight.


 
It was neat...hope more folks use it


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> wow...thats all I have to say
> 
> 
> I will take whats behind door number 5


 
Think that is a 655 Western,..good choice.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

Darin said:


> Good chattin with you guys tonight.


 
Same here, should do it again soon.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I am a good guesser....


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I am a good guesser....


 
Physic?
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,..ita approaching 12 PM so its time to hit the sack,Nytol.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

nighty night


----------



## jimdad07

Hello gents and good evening. Husky still sucks and Waylon and Willy are still the kings of good country music. I just registered on Darrin's new site, I am going to log on here in a moment and check it out. I just got in from some service calls and clearing the driveway, I think I lost my Chevy out there.


----------



## jimdad07

Night Jerry, maybe I can get home at a decent time tomorrow night and check in when you are still around.


----------



## jimdad07

This stinks a little, I finally get on and it's like a ghost town. Hey look, there goes a tumble weed past Jerry's avatar.


----------



## caleath

Did you hear the music from The Good the Bad and the Ugly? Hey thats a good name for a new thread for us...I will be Bad...you two will have to fight over the other two.


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> Did you hear the music from The Good the Bad and the Ugly? Hey thats a good name for a new thread for us...I will be Bad...you two will have to fight over the other two.


 
Sorry, the Bad is already taken, you can be Tuco.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had to pack it in last night a bit early, I knew I would have to be up by 4 and get to moving snow, just getting in now from snow removal.Got about 10 inches overnight, snow stopped around 7:30 and its now bright sunshine and -3 and no wind. Well ,.time for breakfast.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Sagetown

RandyMac said:


> Sorry, the Bad is already taken, you can be Tuco.


 
You're gonna be good now though, right? :clapn:
Hi Randy; I see you've been busy on here since you made it back. :glasses-cool:
Been watchin yur weather reports too.:umbrella:
Glad you're back . :airplane:


----------



## jimdad07

Hello to the not so new new guys. Got home at a decent time today, Husky sucks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

OK,..OK then,..I will be the good guy....LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

I don't need to be any of them as long as I can at least have that whistling follow me into the boss's office on the occasions I have to go in. It's either that or "Dueling Banjos", but my mouth isn't that pretty.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure miss ole Lester Flatt and Earle Scruggs!!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

whats up fellas...it sure isnt the temp


----------



## RandyMac

Rope is the "good". 
I have an LP soundtrack of that movie, yard sale $1 item.

Stihls are over-rated, over-weight, over-priced, under-powered yuppie saws.:teeth:









Where is my sigline?

Randymac


----------



## caleath

Randy Randy.....what are we going to do with you.....?


----------



## RandyMac

Sorry, the die is cast.

Your mother dresses you funny.


----------



## PLMCRZY

Well i guess Clifford is gonna get my saw here pretty soon and do a carb swap, new airfilter, tune, and vac test. I hope he dont stick it to me that bad


----------



## Sagetown

> RandyMac ~ Stihls are over-rated,* over-weight*, *over-priced*, under-powered yuppie saws.



But; But; that's the best saw I've got Randy. My old Pioneer in the same CC class is lighter and was a power house, but it don't work no more.:rain:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff,..stick it to him..LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## RandyMac

Sagetown said:


> But; But; that's the best saw I've got Randy. My old Pioneer in the same CC class is lighter and was a power house, but it don't work no more.:rain:


 
Uncle Jerry can help you with your Pioneer, he will have you bustin' a nugget with it in no time.
Stihls are ok, I have friends who own stihls.





bahh bahhh


----------



## caleath

I am gonna put the east Texas beat down on him


----------



## PLMCRZY

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cliff,..stick it to him..LOL
> Pioneerguy600


 
Lmao well if he does i wont send him anything else, i wont have money to!


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Rope is the "good".
> I have an LP soundtrack of that movie, yard sale $1 item.
> 
> Stihls are over-rated, over-weight, over-priced, under-powered yuppie saws.:teeth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is my sigline?
> 
> Randymac


 
Randy,..if you keep posting stuff like that I asm coming over to Cali. and kick your,...spider...LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

i does be wantin a Pioneeeer butt Jerry want give won to mee....i haz an old poulandd thatz busted up to trade


----------



## pioneerguy600

Senda ya this one but you have to bulk up to run it.












Thats a mans saw


----------



## caleath

I was making fun of the guy thats always begging for saws. I think he is from Tennessee . That is a nice saw for sure


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Senda ya this one but you have to bulk up to run it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a mans saw



If I bulk up any more....I will be in big trouble.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ya,..I rember reading his posts, got a fist full of cash.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Senda ya this one but you have to bulk up to run it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a mans saw


 
Nice medium saw Jerry, in the correct colors.

You are welcome to give it a try.






Where is my sigline?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> If I bulk up any more....I will be in big trouble.


 
It just came in today, it will have plenty of company here with its own kind.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Nice medium saw Jerry, in the correct colors.
> 
> You are welcome to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is my sigline?


 
Hey Randy, good to see ya again, how`s the spiders been?
Pioneerguy600


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Randy, good to see ya again, how`s the spiders been?
> Pioneerguy600


 
Thanks Jerry!!
I'm good, the spiders are crazy.

I'd clear a shelf for that chainsaw, very nice.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Thanks Jerry!!
> I'm good, the spiders are crazy.
> 
> I'd clear a shelf for that chainsaw, very nice.



Its going to sit with about 20 of its own kin on a nice high shelf, out of reach of cretans that don`t know better than pick up a mans saw without askin.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Thats funny...I let a guy borrow my 5400, he brought it back a few hours later....he was exhausted....

all he kept saying was...thats some saw there...i have never used anything like that before....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got a cuttin buddy; he comes and tells me that he is going to bring me a big heavy Pioneer, he is very excited as a fellow workmate of his has told him he can have this big Pioneer saw. My buddy is an orange saw user/buff and just wants to pass the Pioneer on to me. When the fellow brings the saw in to work and gives it to my buddy it turns out to be a P26, my buddy feels let down but is laughing his ass off.The fellow giving it away had told that the saw was too big and heavy to use anymore....LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

It`s real quite over on the other site tonight.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> It`s real quite over on the other site tonight.
> Pioneerguy600



I was there earlier...no one was there


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, not a soul yet.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I guess Jim is standing us up again


----------



## PLMCRZY

Im about to go out with the lady and eat some chinese food


----------



## caleath

bring me some i love it


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea,...a doggy bag would be nice.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I guess Jim is on call again


----------



## pioneerguy600

He was on here earlier this afternoon.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I have been reading up on saw porting...what the heck is a woods port and why it different from another porting job


----------



## pioneerguy600

You asking me?


----------



## caleath

I guess so...I wasnt sure if the porting thing was your cup of tea or not


----------



## jimdad07

I'm back. I can't wait to be off call after this weekend. We ended up having dinner at the inlaws because I've been gone all week. I am a little curious about the porting as well. Come on Uncle Jerry, tell us about it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Woods porting is not that much different than any other porting. It is the limits that are most noticable. Yo see a lot can be done to a two stroke cylinder to make it do certain things different than stock. A chainsaw engine can be made to spin over 22,00 RPM but it would melt down in a full minutes run. 
A woods port is an term used for saws that are going to be used as work saws. like in the woods.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Woods porting usually is the widening of the ports that is limited to either 85% of the cylinder diameter or the limits of the piston skirt width. The piston skirt has to be a little wider than the port opening. So the ports are widened and blended for flow. The port timing can be brought up to a well known limit, accomplished with the use of a degree wheel. The squish is adjusted by removing the base gasket and checking for clearance, if its overly excessive then the base of the cylinder can be shaved down. If even more compression is wanted then the crown of the piston can be turned down in a lathe,thus making a pop up piston, one with a dome on it. The cylinder can be further lowered and that causes compression to be raised. 
The piston itself is often lightened and the windows opened up to allow for better flow through them. A lighter piston can rev higher with less strain on the connecting rod.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,..you guys following?


----------



## jimdad07

So what was that part about the warp flux capacitor?...Just kidding. So if you wanted to try doing a port on a saw and you have never done one before, where would you start? Could you do one on say a cheap Poulan to try it out?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes you can port any two stroke saw cylinder.


----------



## pioneerguy600

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/128197.htm?highlight=woods+porting+the+044

Try reading this thread and it may give you some ideas.


----------



## caleath

I am following you...well sorta.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You need to read up as much as possible, then start to ask questions and when you think you are ready to start,..then think again, ask more questions and read some more.
Currently Little Possum has a thread up and going on this site about starting to woods port saw cylinders, several of us are following this thread of his and posting helpful hints and snippets of info on what to do.


----------



## caleath

I understand now....I bookmarked it for further study


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You need to read up as much as possible, then start to ask questions and when you think you are ready to start,..then think again, ask more questions and read some more.
> Currently Little Possum has a thread up and going on this site about starting to woods port saw cylinders, several of us are following this thread of his and posting helpful hints and snippets of info on what to do.


 
Thats the thread that got me to thinking....I was thinking about doing a 290 I have here....do you think that would be a good saw to try first?


----------



## jimdad07

Great thread Jerry, I wouldn't mind trying that out on a cheap saw, maybe a ms170 just for fun. I won't try it on one of my big saws, but I bet it would be fun on a little limbing saw. Thanks for the great thread.


----------



## jimdad07

Did everyone go to bed already?


----------



## Darin

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jimdad07

Darin said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


 
Terrible, just plain terrible. How's it going tonight? This is a great thread isn't it?
Chainsaw (have to stay on topic).


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,..once you feel you have enough info to get started then its just a matter of getting the tools assembled and giving it a try. Always feel free to ask questions and many members on here are willing to give help. It`s not rocket science really, just think in terms of bigger and better flow. You are trying to get more fuel and air into and then out of the cylinder. Enlarging the ports and opening the muffler are a start, after that there is always a few little improvements but they are small in comparison.


----------



## Darin

jimdad07 said:


> Terrible, just plain terrible. How's it going tonight? This is a great thread isn't it?
> Chainsaw (have to stay on topic).


 
Going well, thanks!!!
Everyone is so good at staying on topic.


----------



## jimdad07

I take it that a dremel and a good caliper are the keys to success in this process?


----------



## jimdad07

Darin said:


> Going well, thanks!!!
> Everyone is so good at staying on topic.


 
You having a heavy winter out there in Colorado?...Stihl rules


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dremel, air die grinder and some cutter bits, discs and a couple of files are all good devices to have on hand.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok, now you guys are all set to get to porting, we will see how that turns out.
Stihl`s rock!!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Sorry I was reading the 44 porting post


----------



## jimdad07

Another question for you Jerry. What kind of power gains are you looking at by porting? Does porting give you that much more power over stock and what kind of damage can you do if it is not done properly?


----------



## jimdad07

Pretty good information there isn't there Cliff?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Thats the thread that got me to thinking....I was thinking about doing a 290 I have here....do you think that would be a good saw to try first?


 
Sure,..you can do any cylinder, the cheaper the better for the first one is usually the rule of thumb. Do a little at a time, try it out and see how much improvement you have accomplished. That is the best way to learn and progress in the porting game.


----------



## caleath

yep thats for sure. I am not sure that a 029 would be a good choice now though. I really am not sure I want to try it on my 026. Chicom saws suck


----------



## jimdad07

I was planning on picking up a little ms 170, I think I will try it on that first or the cheapo Poulan box store special I have kicking around.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Another question for you Jerry. What kind of power gains are you looking at by porting? Does porting give you that much more power over stock and what kind of damage can you do if it is not done properly?


 
A gain of 15-20% over stock is do able if enough work is done. The thing I like the most is the increase in throttle response and how the saw holds the revs in the cut. If you go too far,..well then that cylinder is scrap metal. I am currently porting up an 046 P&C that I am going to mount on a 044 chassis. The port work is all done so the next step is to fit it to the 044 base and relieve the crankcase for clearance of the bigger piston. I have done 2 of these before and let my friends borrow them, they never came back so now I am building this one to stay here with me.


----------



## caleath

its alot to take in all at once...


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,..My first port job was on a brand new Sachs Dolmar 120 Super back in 1985. If I fubared that cylinder I was looking at a $500. replacement...LOL


----------



## caleath

well I am going to do the 290 then...I will do a little bit at a time and post pictures ...to make sure I am not messin up


----------



## Darin

jimdad07 said:


> You having a heavy winter out there in Colorado?...Stihl rules



Last couple days have been brutally cold.
Mountains have been blasted.
City has been light except for the last couple days. 
Next week doesn't look good either.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I realize that it is a lot to take in all at once. I have been porting four strokes and motorbikes for more than 35 years. That helped me when I started porting chainsaws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Darin said:


> Last couple days have been brutally cold.
> Mountains have been blasted.
> City has been light except for the last couple days.
> Next week doesn't look good either.


 
The high elevations get it the worst, hope you are nestled down between the mountains.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> well I am going to do the 290 then...I will do a little bit at a time and post pictures ...to make sure I am not messin up


 
Give it a try and ask questions as you go if you feel you don`t know what to do next.


----------



## caleath

I am near the Red River...so not too high here


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Give it a try and ask questions as you go if you feel you don`t know what to do next.


 

good thing I have all the tools I will need. I just need to get up the nerve


----------



## caleath

how do you account for the engines that arent piston ported? The 290's and such dont have the windows like a 44?


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Pretty good information there isn't there Cliff?


 
Thats for sure


----------



## jimdad07

It is an awful lot to take in all at once. I am with Cliff, we'll just have to take it slow and take advantage of the porting threads and Jerry's brains. 
As far as the winter goes, it's been a good one. I really like the wind whipping my arse off of Lake Ontario and the St. Lawerence. Good stuff if you are a frickin polar bear. Glad I like winter and the woodstove, makes this saw habbit justifiable to the wife. What's your excuse Cliff?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not all engines are the same, not all pistons are the same and cylinders vary from open to closed ports. Open port cylinders don`t have upper transfers at all.
The best cylinders for porting are the closed port cylinders that are bolted to the base. They are squish adjustable and respond better to porting.


----------



## caleath

I am not going to lie...I dont have a good excuse....but I have been married for 20 years. She is used to it by now.


----------



## caleath

I will have to look for a saw to try on then, or just do the 026


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff,..if you are getting an 044 soon then that is the best saw to port, they respond to porting better than most other saws.


----------



## jimdad07

Hate to cut it short guys but I have to turn in. See you guys tomorrow night.

PS: Good to have a wife that understands. I was also going ask Jerry if I should be trying my 044 first, but he answered my question.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cliff,..if you are getting an 044 soon then that is the best saw to port, they respond to porting better than most other saws.


 

That saw is coming pre ported...he called me the other day asking if I would like it ported.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Jim, got to turn in shortly myself.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Hate to cut it short guys but I have to turn in. See you guys tomorrow night.
> 
> PS: Good to have a wife that understands. I was also going ask Jerry if I should be trying my 044 first, but he answered my question.


 
Good night Jim..stay safe


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 026 is the same basic engine as the 044 so it will respond to a woods porting, I have done a few of them and they turn up well, just don`t expect them to be a ported 70 cc engine.


----------



## caleath

I might just do that...I dont have much to loose...the saw was free

I gotta go to bed too....

we will continue the discussion tomorrow


----------



## pioneerguy600

No better candidate then, a free saw owes you nothing so get it apart and start mapping.
Nytol
Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihlman95

caleath, if you want an 026, i told ya i can get you some so maybe you can fix it up.not my fault my buddy sold his 026, #### happens. if you want 1 to fix up let me know. i wont guarantee whats wrong with it tho. a friend of mine has a saw shop and he has all of them.


----------



## caleath

stihlman95 said:


> caleath, if you want an 026, i told ya i can get you some so maybe you can fix it up.not my fault my buddy sold his 026, #### happens. if you want 1 to fix up let me know. i wont guarantee whats wrong with it tho. a friend of mine has a saw shop and he has all of them.



I must have misunderstood...I am interested for sure...let me know what he has.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I must have misunderstood...I am interested for sure...let me know what he has.


 
You gettin slow buddy??
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

"_Getting_" slow?


----------



## jimdad07

I see you looking Randy, go ahead and join the party.


----------



## PLMCRZY

So much for leaving this morning! Farther north i got the worse the roads were. With no plow or salt trucks in Texas it was hard to drive! IH 35 had a hill that most could not make. So i guess i ship out Tuesday.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Randy is waiting for the right spot to jump in, he needs the right quip from one of us...LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

ClayKann101 said:


> So much for leaving this morning! Farther north i got the worse the roads were. With no plow or salt trucks in Texas it was hard to drive! IH 35 had a hill that most could not make. So i guess i ship out Tuesday.......


 
Winter driving sucks if your not used to it, no I guess it doesn't matter, it always sucks driving in the winter.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Randy is waiting for the right spot to jump in, he needs the right quip from one of us...LOL
> Pioneerguy600


 
Real men are weekend firewood cutters, not California loggers. OR Real loggers live in LA. 

Think it'll work?


----------



## PLMCRZY

jimdad07 said:


> Winter driving sucks if your not used to it, no I guess it doesn't matter, it always sucks driving in the winter.


 
Yes it does! O well, looks like this thread got turned into a "porting" thread. I always enjoying reading those. 

Caleath, you get good at it i know someone that wants their 026 ported uttahere2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

That might work Jim but it may take a little more. 
CALIFORNIANS ARE TREE HUGGERS


----------



## paccity

wait for it.


----------



## jimdad07

How about only Hippies use Macs?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Next time around he`s gonna come down hard on us...LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

I think he might, I hope so.


----------



## pioneerguy600

He`ll be back, he`s off trolling for trouble or his glass is near empty.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Jerry. My 044 is driving me crazy. I think I have over messed around with my carb. What I finally ended up finding after all of that screwing around was that there was a second worm screw for the tank vent right off of the tank, and it was plugged. Cleaned that out and it helped. I was getting very close until I decided to monkey with the carb a little more as an after thought. Now it is acting like it is too rich on the low setting. I can not get the idle to lean out at all and turn the chain when it is tensioned properly (I tension to the point where I can move the chain around the bar with just my thumb and fore finger with little effort). If I just barely squeeze the throttle to where it is on the verge of spinning the chain, it runs like a champ. I can not turn in the idle speed screw any more than it is. I also have been starting with one full turn out from seated on both the high and the low. Any ideas?

ps: the inlet needle lever is about 1/32" from the bare metal diaphragm face of the carb if that helps.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Jerry. My 044 is driving me crazy. I think I have over messed around with my carb. What I finally ended up finding after all of that screwing around was that there was a second worm screw for the tank vent right off of the tank, and it was plugged. Cleaned that out and it helped. I was getting very close until I decided to monkey with the carb a little more as an after thought. Now it is acting like it is too rich on the low setting. I can not get the idle to lean out at all and turn the chain when it is tensioned properly (I tension to the point where I can move the chain around the bar with just my thumb and fore finger with little effort). If I just barely squeeze the throttle to where it is on the verge of spinning the chain, it runs like a champ. I can not turn in the idle speed screw any more than it is. I also have been starting with one full turn out from seated on both the high and the low. Any ideas?


 
Ok Jim,..you need to start talking in carb lingo for me to understand correctly.
The L is your low speed adjustment, the H is your high speed adjustment and the LA is the idle speed adjustment. Can you turn in the LA a little to increase the air entering the carb?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok Jim,..you need to start talking in carb lingo for me to understand correctly.
> The L is your low speed adjustment, the H is your high speed adjustment and the LA is the idle speed adjustment. Can you turn in the LA a little to increase the air entering the carb?


 
I have the LA screw in all the way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

In that case your carb needs to be removed and a thorough cleaning done on it, it is essentially flooding and there are several reasons why.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> In that case your carb needs to be removed and a thorough cleaning done on it, it is essentially flooding and there are several reasons why.


 
I was afraid you were going to say that. I ran it through my redneck carb cleaner, I have had it apart, replaced the screen and so on. I was starting to wonder if maybe the L needle seat was damaged by the years of old gas sitting in it. I will try the cleaning agian tonight and see what that gets me. Thanks again Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim,..I hope you are totally disassembling that carb when you put it in the cleaner.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jim,..I hope you are totally disassembling that carb when you put it in the cleaner.


 
Everything is apart when I put it in. I take the gaskets off, the diaphragm, everything and was just putting in the metal body of the carb. I also took the H, L and LA screws off of the carb before putting it in. I also made sure that I put it back together the way it came apart. The longer needle is the L needle and the shorter one is the H needle.


----------



## jimdad07

I'm going out to try cleaning it again. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

All the soft parts in good shape?


----------



## stihlman95

he said he has around 30 026. if you want 1 i can look for the best 1 he has and buy it and let you know or i can ask him what he wants for 1. let me know. if you are looking for another stihl let me know what you are looking for.


----------



## caleath

wow no one missed me? had a water line burst...so I have spent the evening fixing it


----------



## caleath

stihlman95 said:


> he said he has around 30 026. if you want 1 i can look for the best 1 he has and buy it and let you know or i can ask him what he wants for 1. let me know. if you are looking for another stihl let me know what you are looking for.


 
Let me know what he wants...I am interested...what other Stihls are available


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea we missed you but we survived without ya, just barely!!


----------



## caleath

dang snow...I did get my 210 today...its ok gonna need some parts...i should be flogged for buying it


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> dang snow...I did get my 210 today...its ok gonna need some parts...i should be flogged for buying it


 
Yep, you need a kick in the ba--s, buyin one them home owner things.


----------



## caleath

Did I miss anything?


Oh and I got my promotion ....not a big pay increase..but its a mostly inside job and no customer houses.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Didn`t you read all the posts you missed,..LOL maybe 6-7


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Did I miss anything?
> 
> 
> Oh and I got my promotion ....not a big pay increase..but its a mostly inside job and no customer houses.


 
Good on ya,inside is much easier on the body, especially in the winter.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You gettin slow buddy??
> Pioneerguy600


 
Yes I am...its freaking cold and wet


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good on ya,inside is much easier on the body, especially in the winter.


 
Summer too...it gets over 100 all the time here


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thats a poor excuse.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A hundred,..I`ll stay where I am.


----------



## caleath

I am still studying up on the porting threads too...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim must be taking his carb apart again.


----------



## caleath

Oh no...i was reading up on that...he has some issues with it for sure


----------



## pioneerguy600

Damm carbs are so simple,.I don`t get it.


----------



## caleath

I am not sure either...I am having a hard time understanding whats up with it


----------



## caleath

It looks like our little thread is getting popular


----------



## pioneerguy600

In 47 years I only came across 2 carbs that were unfixable, they had damaged L seats.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This thread is near the top of the page all evening.


----------



## caleath

I have noticed that...we are special


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep we are!!


----------



## jimdad07

Yes I was out taking the carb apart again and cleaning it. I did not try it out tonight as I was just making sure that I had it all cleaned out right. I didn't think they were that complicated either, but everything is when you don't have much experience to draw on. You get your plumming fixed Cliff? You were missed. Congrats on the saw also.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> In 47 years I only came across 2 carbs that were unfixable, they had damaged L seats.


 
How did the saw run with the damaged L seat?


----------



## jimdad07

Good to see you got a promotion. I would sell one of my nuts to not have to deal with customers. That is great news. Out of the weather and everything.


----------



## caleath

Yep line fixed up...we can wash clothes again. I sorta like this little saw. We shall see. I am going to bed now..lots to do tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

Have a good night Cliff. I think you have the right idea. I better go too before I get much grumpier, it's been one of those days today that makes you want to slap somebody, anybody.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> How did the saw run with the damaged L seat?


 
They act like they are flooding, ..they actually are, too much fuel getting past the needle and seat. Which carb you got on it?


----------



## jimdad07

Sorry about the poor terminology Jerry, I know that can be a PITA when you're trying to help someone out. I am picking up another 044 that is running next week for my wife, I am going to swap the carbs just to see if I can't make this one work right. That should tell me if it is a saw problem or if it is the numbnuts working on it.


----------



## jimdad07

It has the Zama on it.


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> I have noticed that...we are special


 
Be ready, the short bus is coming for you.


----------



## jimdad07

Randy's watching again. You think he's read all of the bad stuff we wrote about him?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim,..no problem on the terminology, just helps when both of us are talking about the same screw....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I think I have a second wind coming on. I can't believe this thread is still going. That's pretty cool. I think that someone said at page 20 something that this thread needs to be put out of its misery. They were wrong.


----------



## jimdad07

Husky blows


----------



## RandyMac

The best thread in the chainsaw section, by far.


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


> The best thread in the chainsaw section, by far.


 
Sure is the friendliest. I haven't even really been checking much else out on the forum. I get home from work and check in, play in the shop and check in. I have been slowly picking Jerry's brains on a regular basis. Fortunately he seems to like to teach. What more can you ask for? Cliff had a great idea here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> The best thread in the chainsaw section, by far.


 
Yep,..we even talk to long haired hippies running McCulloch chainsaws...LOL
Guess he didn`t read all those things we posted about him.


----------



## RandyMac

And you will be in my territory.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Zama is a good carb on the 044 and 440`s ,I have 3 of them running Zama`s.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> And you will be in my territory.


 
Yea,..startin on the 15 th.


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry you forgot about the tie-died T-shirt with a picture of Bob Marley on it while running the Macs.


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea,..startin on the 15 th.


 
Did you find the trees you wanted to see?
There are a few left up north.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think I can find some, just completed a skype call with my daughter, she knows what I would like to see and is sort of organizing a road trip for me.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night guys, I mean it this time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry you forgot about the tie-died T-shirt with a picture of Bob Marley on it while running the Macs.


 
OUCH,..now that hurts..LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Good night guys, I mean it this time.


 
Good night Jim


----------



## Freehand

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Zama is a good carb on the 044 and 440`s ,I have 3 of them running Zama`s.


 
Meh,gimme an Irish Tillotson any day of the week.......opcorn:


----------



## RandyMac

I think the Scotts should build saw carbs, everything there is fueled by alcohol in one way or another.


----------



## RiverRat2

RandyMac said:


> The best thread in the chainsaw section, by far.



Yeah there is always a thread like this that comes around ever nown then where everbody seems to want to hang out an Choot da Chit and Pass a good time!!!!

LOLOL there's been pleant like it,,, Had one that went for ever about the MS 361 and a husy saw,,, tha creamsicle was the prince and i cant remember what they called the Hoosky,,, there was more BS shoveled around on that tred than you could believe over a couple of 50-60cc saws!!!! 




RandyMac said:


> I think the Scotts should build saw carbs, everything there is fueled by alcohol in one way or another.



Yee haaaahh!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Hey RiverRat, you headed West in June? I'll have a brew with your name on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like my Tillys also, cut my teeth on them and used nothin else for 20 odd years but progress came along suddenly and we were forced to learn new things, use new tools and products. Not all bad mind you but I like the Tilly`s the best, the HK the least of the Tilly line.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Good morning fellas...looks like alot went on after I went to bed. I wont be around until late this evening. I have to help a buddy go to Dallas and get a truck.

I am enjoying this thread. I hope we can keep it up.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep I'm pretty partial to Tillys too....seems like most every thing I run has an HS on it.
I buy kits by the six pac just like my Ballentines...... 'bout the same price too, per kit LOL!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Morning Cliff, checking in myself. Same here, I have to go work on my BIL's house he's building. We'll keep it going. Looks like more and more are getting into it.


----------



## jimdad07

Just tried the 044 out again and it is still doing the same thing. I am going to get a new carb and try it out, meaning new used with a rebuild kit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Honey!!..I`am hommmmeee!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep I'm pretty partial to Tillys too....seems like most every thing I run has an HS on it.
> I buy kits by the six pac just like my Ballentines...... 'bout the same price too, per kit LOL!!!!


 
X 10, @$8.00 ea.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Just tried the 044 out again and it is still doing the same thing. I am going to get a new carb and try it out, meaning new used with a rebuild kit.


 
Hope you can borrow one from a known good runner.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

If the one I am going to buy is a good runner as advertised, I am going to try it on this one and see what happens. I have been through my 044 shop manual every step of the way on this thing from the rebuild to the carb and have tried to get it as exact as possible on everything. #### happens.


----------



## pioneerguy600

When you are working on used equipment you just never know what was done before you bought it. I could tell you some dillies but I won`t go there now.


----------



## caleath

Honey I am home....I ended up helping another buddy build a waste engine oil heater for his shop. I think we need a bigger line to feed the pan. We got it up to 350 degrees. I think I can do better.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pre heating the oil first?


----------



## Freehand

Fear not,when all else fails and looks it's absolute bleakest,you can trust and be heartened by the plain and simple fact that your saw does indeed suck......:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## caleath

yep copper tubbing is wrapped around the exhaust stack. We are only using 1/4 inch copper tubbing...I think a bit bigger might help.


----------



## pioneerguy600

3/8" wound tightly/closely for about 24" should do it.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> X 10, @$8.00 ea.
> 
> Pioneerguy600



LOLOL!! Yep just a few cents under!!!


----------



## caleath

My buddy owns a repair shop, my son works there 3 days a week. He generates alot of waste oil. Hopefully this will help to get rid of it and help him to heat his shop some too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A lot of guys that I know run them in their garages, sort of free fuel if it can be burned cleanly, pre heating is a good step to begin with. Copper coiled around the stack and wrapped over with fire proof mica mix then wrapped with Asbestos blanket will help it reach a higher temp.


----------



## caleath

I have been reading up on the porting post too. I have too many irons in the fire, so to speak. 

I got to work on the 210 some. It does start and run, it has 150 pounds of compression. It should make a nice trail cleaning saw. I am in it for too much to sell.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello ladies. Just getting in, have to put the kids to bed and I will be on in a bit. Just wanted to check in and catch up. Keep the thread warm for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I have been reading up on the porting post too. I have too many irons in the fire, so to speak.
> 
> I got to work on the 210 some. It does start and run, it has 150 pounds of compression. It should make a nice trail cleaning saw. I am in it for too much to sell.


 
I posted a couple of picts of the 046 cylinder over on LP`s thread about porting


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hello ladies. Just getting in, have to put the kids to bed and I will be on in a bit. Just wanted to check in and catch up. Keep the thread warm for me.


 
We be hanging out.


----------



## caleath

I saw that picture of it...lots of work in it. I will be checking in and out. I am watching Open Range on tv


----------



## jimdad07

Got called out right after I posted earlier to a boiler that was working. A no heat call to a house that was at 76*F drove through a damm snow storm for it. Turning in, have a good night guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gd Morning lads!


----------



## RandyMac

Yo Jerry!!


----------



## caleath

Sorry I left you guys hanging last night too. I fell asleep watching tv. Wife came in had laptop in my lap and snoring. 

Back to working on the oil heater today. I am going to replace the line and see what happens. I will try and post some pictures later.


----------



## RandyMac

So, if we hear of explosions and fire in TX, we will know you screwed up.


----------



## caleath

That will be me. But I will be saying....Hold my beer and watch this.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yo,..Randy,..how`s it hanging?


----------



## pioneerguy600

See that blurrrr,..Cliff leavin Texas.


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yo,..Randy,..how`s it hanging?


 
It's hangin',
It will be hangin' better in 20 minutes, be home and starting ten days off.


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> That will be me. But I will be saying....Hold my beer and watch this.


 
Dang, should saved that last bullet for you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Once doing a reno a homeowner remarked that he could not get his hotwater furnace to operate properly, kept getting airlocked. After him complaining 3-4 times I say that I can bleed off the lines,get rid of the air and set the balance on the furnace for him but he should get a certified heating company look at it instead. He is a long way from the closest heating company so I did set his furnace up for him, told him no guarantee but it worked real well for the 2 months I was there. I completed the reno about a month before Christmas. He and his wife were so pleased with the work they even gave me a nice bonus. Well Jan 1 the phone rings and he is in a panic, the furnace overheated and boiling hot water poured out of it for hours ruining a lot of the work I had just done,when they were out partying the night before. I am now racking my brain as to WTH was up with the furnace, I say I don`t think I did anything to the furnace to cause that and he says no it`s nothing you did. He was messing with the temp. control settings trying to get more hot water to a shower up on the 3rd floor about as far from the furnace as could be. Relieved I ask what I could do for him and he says come down and give him a price to fix up the damage. Talk about a relief,..LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> It's hangin',
> It will be hangin' better in 20 minutes, be home and starting ten days off.


 
10 days,..that`s a mini vacation.


----------



## RandyMac

10 days is enough this time of year. I get 4 weeks a year, I am only burning 36 hours of leave 'cause next week is only three 12s.
The weather should be ok, might take a day trip either into Humboldt or up the Oregon coast. Jacob J is up there somewhere, would like to shake his hand and maybe peek at some saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> 10 days is enough this time of year. I get 4 weeks a year, I am only burning 36 hours of leave 'cause next week is only three 12s.
> The weather should be ok, might take a day trip either into Humboldt or up the Oregon coast. Jacob J is up there somewhere, would like to shake his hand and maybe peek at some saws.


 
That would be a really worthwhile trip, is JJ back home now?


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys. Just finished clearing snow and bringing in fire wood. I just looked south and saw a huge black cloud. Is Cliff ok? 

That is one nasty feeling when the phone rings and there is property damage after you have worked on a piece of equipment, glad is wasn't your fault.


----------



## PLMCRZY

Hey pioneerguy i was just curious if you had a roller chain catcher on any of your 026s?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ClayKann101 said:


> Hey pioneerguy i was just curious if you had a roller chain catcher on any of your 026s?


 
LOL,..we dont even use felling dawgs on the 026 or MS260 saws, they are only limbing saws at best so no use for dawgs. The roller catches need double dawgs to work so, no 026`s with roller catches.


----------



## PLMCRZY

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..we dont even use felling dawgs on the 026 or MS260 saws, they are only limbing saws at best so no use for dawgs. The roller catches need double dawgs to work so, no 026`s with roller catches.


 
You can order a setup for the 026. Some guy had it on here a while back. I like the dogs even when bucking it helps me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 026 is much too small for a bucking saw, my bucking saws start at an 036 PRO and mainly are 044`s and MS440`s. The 046`s and 066`s are more felling saws and have the the double dawgs with roller catchers. 
Double dawgs on a little 026 would just get in the way for limbing and add too much weight.


----------



## PLMCRZY

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 026 is much too small for a bucking saw, my bucking saws start at an 036 PRO and mainly are 044`s and MS440`s. The 046`s and 066`s are more felling saws and have the the double dawgs with roller catchers.
> Double dawgs on a little 026 would just get in the way for limbing and add too much weight.


 
Im down in Tx, my timber isnt as big as yours lol. Maybe your right, i thought it looked cool and would be nice to have another dog on there.


----------



## caleath

It works like a charm...a little fine tuning and we will be golden. It got hot enough to melt the aluminum pipe I was using as a temp flue. Temp inside was over 900 degrees and the outside of the tank was well over 400 degrees. I am using an old 60 gallon air compressor for the heater. 

We are using some forced air to get a complete burn, I dont think its necessary for the heat but it sure helps to clean up the exhaust and a more complete burn.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea,..600 degrees will get that stuff burning better, a little make up air will certainly help combustion, do you have a heatilator, second air tank above the burner box?


----------



## caleath

I was thinking about something like that...with a fan or something like that inside to blow hot air. Nothing on there like that right now. This is my first one and I am learning a bit as I go. 

It sure gets rid of the oil..I might have to make on for my shop too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ClayKann101 said:


> Im down in Tx, my timber isnt as big as yours lol. Maybe your right, i thought it looked cool and would be nice to have another dog on there.


 
Not so much the size of the timber, its cut off time required. My 044`s are sped up a bit and will certainly drop 2-3 blocks to the ground compared to an 026`s 1.
Just a matter of production numbers over an 8 hr period, a days cutting for me.
With an 026/ MS260 I might get 4-5 cord cut up per day. 
With my 044`s I do cut 8-9 cord per 8 hr. day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I was thinking about something like that...with a fan or something like that inside to blow hot air. Nothing on there like that right now. This is my first one and I am learning a bit as I go.
> 
> It sure gets rid of the oil..I might have to make on for my shop too.


 
The two tank stacked idea adds a lot of heat scavenged from the exhaust that usually just goes up the chimney. We add an extra plate inside the second top tank which forces the hot air to circulate from the entry end toward the opposite end then rise above the plate and return to the opposite end again, bu adding fins on the outside of the top tank it acts like a heatilator. By adding make up air to the combustion chamber it causes a more complete and hotter burn, it also helps force the exhaust to rise through the heatilator at a better rate, thus the chimmney to have a positive draw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got my 046 mounted to the 044 chassis today, did all the trimming, fitting and adjustments done and the saw is now a runner. Will have to mount a 20" bar and chain on it and then go cut some wood to really appreciate what I got. This is the 3 rd one I have built now.


----------



## caleath

I have a 460 cylinder I am keeping back for just such a saw. I am sure looking forward to getting that 440 that Barneyrb is doing up for me. 

I wonder what saw I will need next...between the 026 and 440 or above the 440? 

Not that I need anything.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It`s not need after a point, it`s what you want...LOL
I passed the need point 30 years ago.


----------



## promac850

Wow, I actually expected to see some ass whooping going on, but no, people are talking about heat reclaiming thingys and chainsaws.

I will not opcorn: while you are talking about saws... however, I will opcorn: if you all are otstir: with :msp_cursing: and  while  and :censored: words after a:fart:


----------



## pioneerguy600

promac610 said:


> Wow, I actually expected to see some ass whooping going on, but no, people are talking about heat reclaiming thingys and chainsaws.
> 
> I will not opcorn: while you are talking about saws... however, I will opcorn: if you all are otstir: with :msp_cursing: and  while  and :censored: words after a:fart:


 
We jus chillin on here.


----------



## promac850

pioneerguy600 said:


> we jus chillin on here.


 
nooooooo!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

promac610 said:


> nooooooo!!!


 
Well Huskies suck!!


----------



## Cantdog

HRRRUMPH!!! Well as long as JonseredS don't!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HRRRUMPH!!! Well as long as JonseredS don't!!!!! LOL!!!


 
Now Robin,..you know that they don`t but we have to have some conjecture to keep this thread alive...LOL


----------



## promac850

Keep it up guys. opcorn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

promac610 said:


> Keep it up guys. opcorn:


 
We plan on it til Darin comes down on us with the hammer..LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I have the laptop in the shop while I work on these crappy Huskys....dang it I am sick of looking at orange today. I need some red or some other color...heck I might even like to see some yellow...but dont you dare tell anyone.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just between you and me buddy....LOL
I just got all the orange out the door this weekend, sure looks better in there already.


----------



## caleath

I might even have to buy a wild thing so I will get to see some green and purple.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Acccck,..cough...cough accccck.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Last summer I was volunteering at a weekend community cleanup. I was running a big Case 627 front end loader loading up rollon garbage bins bigger than a tandem dump truck box when I seen a chainsaw bar sticking up through the stuff, I yelled to one of my buddies to pull it out before I loaded that bunch of stuff into the bucket. He pulled out a brand new looking Wild Thing complete with a black case. It turns out the saw was straight gassed and the piston is scored up but the rest of the saw looked like it never saw wood. I still have it hidden away in its black box, not in the shop though.


----------



## caleath

Jerry I never took you for a closet Wild Thing lover....wow my image of you is shot


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea its in a storage building separate from the shop. Some of the guy`s on here was playing with making some real fast Wild Things just for sh-ts and giggles. I just never found the time to get to mine.


----------



## RandyMac

caleath, try the yellow and black or maybe blue Homelites, the selections are nearly endless. The only orange I have are Lancasters, gotta love Power Bees.


----------



## caleath

I have a 2150 here that might make a good one to try


----------



## pioneerguy600

Try as target practice?


----------



## caleath

I have a blue Homelite in here...needs some work...I just cant seem to get excited about working on it though.


----------



## caleath

Boo....where is everyone...watching football I guess


----------



## jimdad07

Holy cow, I have missed a lot tonight. Cliff you sound like you are starting a small engine shop. Great to hear about your waste oil burner. Good idea on the extra air for cleaner combustion and less waste. I never would have taken Jerry for a closet case, a Wild Thing of all things.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Boo....where is everyone...watching football I guess


 
What's foosie ball?


----------



## caleath

I know Jim..I cant believe it either. I would love to have more business. Truthfully getting parts in a timely manner is the biggest struggle. I ordered some stuff late week before and I still dont have them. I wish I could afford to keep some inventory but I am not there yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just had to run over and check on my Wild Thing, took it outa the closet and its now on full display on the bench...


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I have a blue Homelite in here...needs some work...I just cant seem to get excited about working on it though.


 
What model of Homelite?


----------



## jimdad07

I haven't gotten into fixing the for others yet, I have to get good at my own first but I am getting there a little more all the time. As for the parts, I have found a very good local resource for Mac parts, Poulan parts, and Echos. If any of you guys are ever lacking any, this goes for Randy too, let me know I will do what I can.
Jerry: you need some serious help.


----------



## caleath

Oh no...Jerry is thinking about modifying a wildthing....the Homelite is a xl 101.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just got one and started cleaning it up,its the XL12 ,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good help is very hard to find


----------



## caleath

From some of the things I have read, these 101's are a pretty good saw. It even has a dome piston. I need to get cracking on it. I need a coil wire and a muffler too. Is the bar pattern for the older ones the same as newer Homelite saws?


----------



## jimdad07

Good help usually comes in packages of twelve, or six if you are a light weight like me.


----------



## jimdad07

Going to go and pick that other 044 up after work tomorrow. Can't wait to swap out the carbs from that to mine and see if that is the problem. I can't really see what else it can be. I'll let you guys know. As for now, have to be up early for work in the morning, BUT I'M OFF CALL FOR A FEW WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, see you guys tomorrow night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Good help usually comes in packages of twelve, or six if you are a light weight like me.


 
That stuff makes you feel 10' tall and bulletproof, I prefer a single bottle of JD old #7


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Going to go and pick that other 044 up after work tomorrow. Can't wait to swap out the carbs from that to mine and see if that is the problem. I can't really see what else it can be. I'll let you guys know. As for now, have to be up early for work in the morning, BUT I'M OFF CALL FOR A FEW WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, see you guys tomorrow night.


 
Nite Jim


----------



## caleath

Nighty night Jim....

I dont drink much at all. I might have a margarita with mexican food but thats it.

Let us know about the 044.


----------



## jimdad07

I drink about twice a year now, maybe. I don't need only four or five, but one is too many and a thousand ain't enough.

Night Johnboy, night Mary Ellen, night Jason, night Grandma, night....

Have a good Monday tomorrow everyone.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What`s a newer Homelite??


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> What`s a newer Homelite??



Heck if I know...I guess I was just wondering if a replacement bar was going to be a tough find. I might have to make a muffler too....I havent been able to track one down just yet


----------



## pioneerguy600

All I can tell you is that the XL 101 takes a 8.2 mm slot bar, same as a 104.
A lot of Homelites took a 9.5 mm slot bar like the XL12. 
I have some of the Oregon bar catalogues that might tell which saws took the 8.2 mm slot bars.


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you mean the new plastic Homelites I doubt it but anything is possible . I will look in the junk pile this week and see if there are any good mufflers left on the junkers.


----------



## caleath

I will probably worry about that when and if I get the time to get that saw running. I have three of my own saws to get into shape. I think I have all the parts either here or on the way for them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good news Cliff,.. the old 101 takes a small mount Husky bar, like the ones on the 246 and 254XP and many other smaller Huskys


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good news Cliff,.. the old 101 takes a small mount Husky bar, like the ones on the 246 and 254XP and many other smaller Huskys


 
Sweet I have one of those laying around somewhere.


----------



## pioneerguy600

There, an easy find.


----------



## caleath

I never noticed this information on Mikes site

Bar Mount Pattern: 01

54 cc's too..I thought it was smaller than that. Very light for that size I think.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Same cc`s as the XL12, they seem bigger.


----------



## caleath

Only 10.5 pounds powerhead only....makes me wonder, what would it be like against my 026?


----------



## jimdad07

Couldn't get to sleep, thought I would see what's going on. My wife's 81 yr. old grandfather still has one of those Homelites that you are working on and we still use it in the wood pile. Darn good saw.


----------



## caleath

Were you worried we were talking about you? Glad to hear someone is using one. This saw is almost as old as me. I am looking forward to getting it running.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Them old Homies were meant to run forever. My family did not run them but Dad`s brothers did, they had the hardest time keeping them going. My FIL ran nothing but Homelites, I have 25 or so of his old saws. He was a full time feller for a big mill company here.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Only 10.5 pounds powerhead only....makes me wonder, what would it be like against my 026?


 
I think your 026 would cut faster, but I don't know if it would have as much torque as that old Homie. I think it has more low end power than the ps510 my wife's little brother has.


----------



## jimdad07

Talking about me with pure envy I'll bet. You know that song "It's hard to be humble"? It was written before I was born, but I'll bet it was written with me in mind.


----------



## caleath

The one I bought was sure clean. I need to get the flywheel off to check the points etc. I am getting excited about this saw. I might just work on it first and let the Stihls wait.

My Husky bar is .325 so i will have to find another one...darn it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This was my FIL`s last big saw he used for hardwood felling,







This saw has great power for an 85 cc saw


----------



## jimdad07

Something about them older American saws. I have been thinking about stepping into a ProMac for a project but haven't decided, but I have found a couple different sizes for very cheap. How rough is that saw?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> This was my FIL`s last big saw he used for hardwood felling,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This saw has great power for an 85 cc saw


 
Nice looking saw. I might just collect Homelite saws, I have 3 already.


----------



## RandyMac

Homelites, I own more Homelites now, than I ever did. They were the default brand, usually the Feds inflicted them on me. 
New Homelites occurred in the '70s.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Something about them older American saws. I have been thinking about stepping into a ProMac for a project but haven't decided, but I have found a couple different sizes for very cheap. How rough is that saw?


 
Mine?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> The one I bought was sure clean. I need to get the flywheel off to check the points etc. I am getting excited about this saw. I might just work on it first and let the Stihls wait.
> 
> My Husky bar is .325 so i will have to find another one...darn it.


 
Most of them old Homies would have had a hardnose bar on them. Might be a hard one to find in a 3/8" sprocket on a small mount Husky bar. Might be easier to change the drive sprocket.


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry you need to have a thread called "Jerry's Saws" with a picture of all of them. Very nice looking saw.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Mine?


 
Yes, but I just read your description of it, missed it when I was scimming the posts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Homelites, I own more Homelites now, than I ever did. They were the default brand, usually the Feds inflicted them on me.
> New Homelites occurred in the '70s.


 
Randy,..you needed the bigger cc saws out your way, we needed medium saws here for our size wood but we had to cut about 200 trees a day to make a living so we wore more saws out just due to volume.


----------



## caleath

Bailey's - Carlton 20" Timber Champ Chainsaw Bar 78 Drive Links

What about this bar?


----------



## RandyMac

I was at my best with the 5+ cube saws, lots of movement. With the big saws in big timber, lots of tedious bucking, refuels in the same cut.


----------



## jimdad07

It's getting to the point here where you could probably have a 60cc saw for all of your cutting chores with maybe the occasional need for something bigger, just not any really big timber left here. Every now and then you get one hell of a big old yard maple. It seems the turn around time for a hunk of forest getting logged off up here is every 20 to 40 years for hardwood and maybe 20 or so for softwoods. Doesn't give much time for getting them big again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry you need to have a thread called "Jerry's Saws" with a picture of all of them. Very nice looking saw.


 
I tried that one day Jim, I worked the whole day getting them out, cleaning them off and setting them up for a pict. I only got about a third of what I had at the time, 3 years ago if I remember correctly,


----------



## caleath

I do believe that my 440 is the biggest I will ever need here. The only time I might need bigger is if I ever build a CSM.


----------



## jimdad07

I mean it this time. Nite guys. I see I am going to have to start keeping up with Cliff on the saw count, his collection is growing fast, I think the CAD has bit hard.

PS: You have to build the Alaskan, it will give you an excuse to get into a very big saw.


----------



## RandyMac

You and cliff with your chainsaw piled wood piles.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Bailey's - Carlton 20" Timber Champ Chainsaw Bar 78 Drive Links
> 
> What about this bar?


 
It`s a .325 bar, is that not what you already have?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> It`s a .325 bar, is that not what you already have?


 
I could have sworn it was 3/8ths...I need some glasses.

It should run a 20 inch bar, dont you think?


----------



## pioneerguy600

A 20" would be about the longest I would run on a 54 cc saw, 18" is the average.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> You and cliff with your chainsaw piled wood piles.


 
How can I take a pict of around 150 chainsaws all at once?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its 12:35 here now, time for bed.
Nytol


----------



## caleath

Good night all...


----------



## caleath

He that was my 1000th post.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> He that was my 1000th post.


 
You`re getting up there young fella, only 24,000 more to go to make it to the top level.


----------



## caleath

I dont think I want to get that far. I have too much to do.


----------



## caleath

Honey I am home...where did my post count go?


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> Honey I am home...where did my post count go?


 
Darin deleted some of our posts in that Water heads thread, that couldnt spell.


----------



## caleath

I saw that...I am putting that guy on ignore right now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Your post count has been seized, get out the PB blaster...LOL


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> I saw that...I am putting that guy on ignore right now.


 
Looks like we may have another one
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/164102.htm


----------



## caleath

Well he is now on ignore. I dont have time for that nonsense. I may ignore a few more while I am at it.

I will be out tonight so probably no hanging out here for me. You guys stay safe and warm. 

Huskys still suck big uns....


----------



## RandyMac

This has nothing to do with anything, just had it loaded up, so byte me. I'm not even sure what it is.


----------



## RandyMac

I wondered where those got too. What am I forgetting? 
Time for a beer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You fellas are so gullible, stay outa them which saws should I buy threads, noobies just don`t get it. They are shopping big box stores looking at homeowner class cheapo saws, they think the whole line of Husky and Stihl are cheap plastic saws. They don`t see or handle the PRO class saws and only want to pay/spend what a disposable saw is going for. You can`t sway the majority of them into thinking that they should spend $600. + for a saw that would last the average person a lifetime. The saw would likely die an early death anyway due to no maintenence, old fuel sitting for extended time, rotted out lines and plugged filters or straight gassing.
Heck if it wasn`t for noobies buying PRO class saws and ruining them I wouldn`t have half the saws I do today...LOL


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> Time for a beer.


 
As soon as I clean my beer off my screen !
That was good tavern trolling !


----------



## Freehand

caleath said:


> Well he is now on ignore. I dont have time for that nonsense. I may ignore a few more while I am at it.
> 
> I will be out tonight so probably no hanging out here for me. You guys stay safe and warm.
> 
> Huskys still suck big uns....


 

Despite many utterances to the contrary,and in perfect harmony with your outrageously small male anatomy,your non-husky saw sucks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I wondered where those got too. What am I forgetting?
> Time for a beer.


 
How`s your ten days off going Randy?


----------



## jimdad07

Randy is that you in the pic? That is one fine looking saw, but isn't that a Stihl?

Jerry: I picked up that other 044 tonight and swapped out the carbs, it worked great. It idled and ran and warmed up and ran and ran. I turned it off a few times, ran it some more let it idle some more. I put mine on the new 044 and it did the same thing. Tried to adjust it and it still had the same thing as on my saw. I am going to get a new or used carb for my 044, not going to mess with it any more. 

Cliff: You need to get some saw work done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Randy is that you in the pic? That is one fine looking saw, but isn't that a Stihl?
> 
> Jerry: I picked up that other 044 tonight and swapped out the carbs, it worked great. It idled and ran and warmed up and ran and ran. I turned it off a few times, ran it some more let it idle some more. I put mine on the new 044 and it did the same thing. Tried to adjust it and it still had the same thing as on my saw. I am going to get a new or used carb for my 044, not going to mess with it any more.
> 
> Cliff: You need to get some saw work done.


 
Send your bad carb up to me, I will fix it. Send me a PM and I will send you my mailing address and pay shipping.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Randy with an old school Stihl, wats it a 056, 075 or 076?


----------



## jrr344

pioneerguy600 said:


> You fellas are so gullible, stay outa them which saws should I buy threads, noobies just don`t get it. They are shopping big box stores looking at homeowner class cheapo saws, they think the whole line of Husky and Stihl are cheap plastic saws. They don`t see or handle the PRO class saws and only want to pay/spend what a disposable saw is going for. You can`t sway the majority of them into thinking that they should spend $600. + for a saw that would last the average person a lifetime. The saw would likely die an early death anyway due to no maintenence, old fuel sitting for extended time, rotted out lines and plugged filters or straight gassing.
> Heck if it wasn`t for noobies buying PRO class saws and ruining them I wouldn`t have half the saws I do today...LOL


 
We wouldn't get good deals on saws if it wasn't for the 5% that listen and end up straight gassing it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jrr344 said:


> We wouldn't get good deals on saws if it wasn't for the 5% that listen and end up straight gassing it.


 
Of course you are right. I just can`t get into the fray of argueing over consumer grade disposable saws. Let the noobs buy whatever, I get plenty of their cast offs...LOL


----------



## RandyMac

That was an over-weight, over-priced, over-rated, under-powered yuppie saw.

Yep an 075, it was kind of a loaner saw, had it long enough to make it look used.

I think I remember where those pics were headed.

The days off are good Jerry. Bright and sunny, with a 40 knot breeze.


----------



## PLMCRZY

pioneerguy600 said:


> You fellas are so gullible, stay outa them which saws should I buy threads, noobies just don`t get it. They are shopping big box stores looking at homeowner class cheapo saws, they think the whole line of Husky and Stihl are cheap plastic saws. They don`t see or handle the PRO class saws and only want to pay/spend what a disposable saw is going for. You can`t sway the majority of them into thinking that they should spend $600. + for a saw that would last the average person a lifetime. The saw would likely die an early death anyway due to no maintenence, old fuel sitting for extended time, rotted out lines and plugged filters or straight gassing.
> Heck if it wasn`t for noobies buying PRO class saws and ruining them I wouldn`t have half the saws I do today...LOL


 
Ya your right, i guess i shouldnt post in them.


----------



## jimdad07

ClayKann101 said:


> Ya your right, i guess i shouldnt post in them.


 
Like Jerry says, better to reap the benefits of folks who are only looking at the bottom line of the reciept and try to remember that we used to be them. Nice to be on this side of things ain't it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> That was an over-weight, over-priced, over-rated, under-powered yuppie saw.
> 
> Yep an 075, it was kind of a loaner saw, had it long enough to make it look used.
> 
> I think I remember where those pics were headed.
> 
> The days off are good Jerry. Bright and sunny, with a 40 knot breeze.


 
Yuppie saw you say,..LOL
You must have a different breed of yuppy out there, around here you couldn`t bribe a yuppy to pick up a saw let alone use one.
Hope that weather continues to be nice until the end of this month anyway.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Like Jerry says, better to reap the benefits of folks who are only looking at the bottom line of the reciept and try to remember that we used to be them. Nice to be on this side of things ain't it?


 
I have gotten a lot of good deals in my time from folks like the ones we are poking fun of. One of the best was getting this saw for $75.


----------



## jimdad07

I'll give you $76.00 for it if you pay shipping. Just kidding, that was a good deal. Sorry I was away, my wife was posting that new 044 on fleabay. Terrible thing to do to a man, send him out to pick up an 044, let him try a part off of it to see if he's right, make him give the part back (INSTALLED!!!) just to take the saw away from him. Can't have nothing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I'll give you $76.00 for it if you pay shipping. Just kidding, that was a good deal. Sorry I was away, my wife was posting that new 044 on fleabay. Terrible thing to do to a man, send him out to pick up an 044, let him try a part off of it to see if he's right, make him give the part back (INSTALLED!!!) just to take the saw away from him. Can't have nothing.


 
Yea, you don`t get a MS440 like that one for $75. often. You joking about selling that 044? That`s worse than having a tooth pulled without freezing/novacain.


----------



## jimdad07

No joke Jerry, she found it herself on Craigslist and sent me with her own money to go get it for her to re-sell, I had to ask to borrow the carb off of it for a few minutes. She said it had better still be working when I put it back on. I've created a monster.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> No joke Jerry, she found it herself on Craigslist and sent me with her own money to go get it for her to re-sell, I had to ask to borrow the carb off of it for a few minutes. She said it had better still be working when I put it back on. I've created a monster.


 
There`s nothing really wrong with buying saws to sell, just good business.
I don`t do it myself, that`s why I have so many saws, I don`t get rid of enough of them...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I don't know if I could sell any either, I still have my box store Poulans, can't stand to use them but can't part with them. You have a good night Jerry, hope Cliff can join in tomorrow night.


----------



## caleath

I am home..tired and whipped. I do need to work on some saws....if I could get a vendor to ship me some dang parts in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time to check out for tonite,
Nytol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Cliff, see you`re back. Parts are always a PITA, I can get Stihl parts overnight -2 days depending on where the parts are coming from. Husky parts are always 2-3 days after placing an order.


----------



## caleath

Its getting frustrating...this is actually a sponsor of this site. This is my 3rd order and none of them have gotten here in what I would call a reasonable amount of time.

I am going to take my business somewhere else I think...and no I wont name names.


----------



## caleath

Good morning all...better mood after some sleep. Hopefully the big brown truck will leave me something today.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys. I called a Stihl dealer near me that is looking to retire and sell out in the next couple of years. I asked him if he had any old junkers kicking around he would loke to sell. He says yes, call him when the snow melts and he can get to his back building and he'll make me a helluva deal. Might be a good spring.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Cliff, you been working hard mister. Know the feeling, I'm off call and you are getting busier than heck, funny how that works. Let me know if I can help you finding any parts.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello...


----------



## caleath

I am here...got some stuff from my dealer today...gotta get to work on some stuff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sup?


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Hello guys. I called a Stihl dealer near me that is looking to retire and sell out in the next couple of years. I asked him if he had any old junkers kicking around he would loke to sell. He says yes, call him when the snow melts and he can get to his back building and he'll make me a helluva deal. Might be a good spring.


 
Dont forget your buddies


----------



## pioneerguy600

My saw no workie,can I send it to you Cliff?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> My saw no workie,can I send it to you Cliff?


 
You could but the shipping would suck


----------



## caleath

Ok so I go out to the shop and put the coil on the TS 400. She runs great...dang it I cant find the dang throttle linkage. I use large baking sheets and magnets for my disassembly and assembly. I have no idea where this piece went. I have searched hi and low. Sure does make me mad.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Boxes or Rubber Maid containers are your friend.


----------



## jimdad07

Never forget my friends. Have any luck finding that throttle linkage yet? If you can't I know some farmers who can make anything with tie wire, half the tractors on our farm has a tie wire throttle linkage.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Boxes or Rubber Maid containers are your friend.


 
MY maid keeps hiding them !! 
maybe she wants to be more than a friend ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> MY maid keeps hiding them !!
> maybe she wants to be more than a friend ??


 
Many possibilities there Ron.


----------



## jimdad07

Welcome to the Husky sucks group Ron.


----------



## caleath

Nope havent found it yet.


----------



## jimdad07

Wish I could help you out Cliff. I am getting a little saw envy, I don't have a project saw going until I get a new carb and I'm in between wood cutting. Just have to finish wiring the BIL's house and putting the heat in for now. How did you get into working on them so heavily?


----------



## caleath

Jim I have too much to do. It was word of mouth mostly. I fixed one saw and that was it. I think I have a few more coming soon.


----------



## jimdad07

Have to go for now, wife can't get our daughter to sleep with me in the room distracting the terror of upstate NY. I'll check back later.


----------



## caleath

Aw she cant be that bad. I will be around ....where is everyone?


----------



## jimdad07

I'm back. She's hard to get down for bed, she hits the ground running every morning and doesn't stop until she falls over at night. She gives mommy a run for her money everyday. I don't know where everyone is. I saw Jerry was around earlier and I have been in and out, we even had roncoinc post up in here. I still can't believe we've kept your thread going so well, made a couple computer buddies too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dang snowstorm kept me busy last night, snow removal is getting tiresome.


----------



## caleath

Good morning. Well its official Cliff has a new job. Same company, but different job. No more climbing telephone poles and etc. Sorry I wasnt on here last night. I fell asleep watching tv. I know...old fart.

Jim I am glad it still here too. It appears that Darin doesnt have a problem with it. I think the folks using it help too.


----------



## Chris J.

caleath said:


> Good morning. Well its official Cliff has a new job. Same company, but different job. No more climbing telephone poles and etc....



Congrats on the new different job! It sounds as though you won't miss climbing telephone poles.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dang snowstorm kept me busy last night, snow removal is getting tiresome.


 
Jerry,i hear ya on the snow removal !!
I'm running out of room to put it 
lost parking spot for the dump truck,had to put snow there.. nows it's always in the way no matter where i put it..forgot and left dump down last big storm and it filled up with snow..had to plow snow to in front of the shop..hired a kid to operate a snow shovel for a couple hours and make a path to the shop,clean out dump and shovel off woodpile,.at least down to the tarp so i can get at the wood !
then the power line to the shop got broken by falling ice and snow,so can get there now but no power.
had one stretch last week of three days doing nothing but plowing snow..
never mind the zero temps would make it hadr to heat the shop,so i brought some carbs and stuff and the USC into the house to do "something" anyway.
so much for those winter saw projects


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Welcome to the Husky sucks group Ron.


 
LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i think brand "xxxxx" sucks more,all depends who i'm trying to aggitate


----------



## caleath

Afternoon folks..finally got my parts. I will be in the shop for a few hours.


----------



## RandyMac

Hey RonCo
try using a choregirl for an airfilter, just wrap it, wire it tight, hit it with WD40, it is mostly correct for that style saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got in from snowplowing, man I am getting too old for this stuff. The snow banks are approaching close to 10' everywhere I try to dump snow.Some guys have been working 21 hrs now on the plows,loaders and dumptrucks. Can`t wait til Tues.


----------



## caleath

We got snow today...it was only 2 inches.


----------



## RandyMac

We had a mild and sunny California day.


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> We had a mild and sunny California day.


 

You suck....but you do have to live in California


----------



## pioneerguy600

Now its getting cold here, been out spreading salt/sand, slippery as ole heck out there now.


----------



## caleath

19 degrees here tonight. I am so bored, its too dang cold to be in the shop.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its 70 deg in the shop all the time, I could be taking the tranny out of the 621C but that can be tomorrows job.


----------



## RandyMac

Got chilly, dropped to 48, mild breeze at 20 knots.
60s tomorrow.


----------



## caleath

Now that I got the waste oil heater built for my buddy its time for mine...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea a shop without heat is not much use in cold weather.


----------



## caleath

It usually does not get this cold here, or for very long. I can take a little cold, but not 10 degrees.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its always cold here in the winter so heat is a must. Ican work in there all day and sometimes all night year round.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys, just got in from moving the all day snow storm out of my driveway, my work van went off of it getting in and we had two trucks in 4 low hooked to it to pull her out. Been a pretty good evening. Still able to sit up and take nourishment. Glad to see you got your parts in Cliff.


----------



## caleath

I need to insulate the garage door too. My reloading room is heated and aiconditioned too. Its just off the shop, but its a small room.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hello guys, just got in from moving the all day snow storm out of my driveway, my work van went off of it getting in and we had two trucks in 4 low hooked to it to pull her out. Been a pretty good evening. Still able to sit up and take nourishment. Glad to see you got your parts in Cliff.


 
That sucks Jim, been a slippery day here also. Towed and lifted 3 different plow trucks back onto the road today, so slippery that traffic was down to 10 KLM and some people were 2.5-3 hrs late getting in to work.


----------



## jimdad07

This is the first real winter we've had here in a few years. Seems to be coming out of the northeast when it hits this year, makes sense, you've been getting hit and then us. 
Cliff: Nothing better than a heated shop, you won't regret it. Have you thought about a combo wood burning/waste oil setup? Give you a good reason to run saws. I have an old Round Oak Duplex wood/coal stove in my shop that a friend of mine was going to take to the dump. Being the scrounge that I am I snatched that thing right up. Drives me out of the shop on cold nights.


----------



## caleath

I have a small home made wood stove. I traded someone for it. I am thinking of adding a small oil burner to it. Its a perfect size for the shop.


----------



## jimdad07

Not a bad idea. Have you ever seen a monitor oil heater? They actually look like a kerosene heater on the inside without the wick (the burner that is). You might be able to get ahold of something like that. The fuel is gravity fed into them. If you are using waste oil you would have to do a little refining, but I bet you could figure that part out pretty quick.


----------



## jimdad07

Another thing I have tried once was making a hillbilly LP salamander with a brush burner, a piece of 6" well casing and a piece of 6" stovepipe. All you do is put about a 2' piece of 6" well casing together with a 3' piece of 6" stovepipe and put the brush burner in the well casing end. You have to have it up off the floor with a piece of metal under it, set the burner end about 6" off of the floor and the outlet end about a foot off of the floor. When the pipe heats up the draft it creates sucks the cold air in the bottom and puts it out fairly well on the outlet side. You don't have to run the brush burner very hot for this to work well. We've been dong this at my wife's little brother's house he's building, works quite well in a place that is not insulated yet. You can run it off of a grill cylinder.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Logging out for tonight,
Nytol


----------



## jimdad07

Nite Jerry, have a good day battling the snow tomorrow, hope your in a warm spot. I have to turn in myself, nite everyone.


----------



## caleath

Nighty night all


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning guys, no new snow to battle today, just some residual to move and tidy up.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning guys, no new snow to battle today, just some residual to move and tidy up.


 
We supposed to get more snow midweek,so cheer up,it's on the way 
got the power line fixed to the shop but looking at the temp  just reached 10 above zero f . going to pick up a load of saws and parts so WILL need to turn the heat on to sort stuff.
didnt you have a tranny to do today ? in your always 70 deg shop  THAT has to be nice....


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> We supposed to get more snow midweek,so cheer up,it's on the way
> got the power line fixed to the shop but looking at the temp  just reached 10 above zero f . going to pick up a load of saws and parts so WILL need to turn the heat on to sort stuff.
> didnt you have a tranny to do today ? in your always 70 deg shop  THAT has to be nice....


 
Yep, today`s tranny day, just a R&R as I have a freshly rebuilt unit to swap out.
Took a lot of heat overnight to melt all the ice and snow off the gear. Cat and Deere skidsteers were really iced up. All clean this morning and they just got a bath, well,.. er, a shower. They will be filthy by this evening.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Real quiet on here today, Huskies suck by the way!


----------



## caleath

I am here too....delivered a few saws today. Took another one in to fix. Looks like a busy weekend ahead.


----------



## RandyMac

I'm sweatin' had to mow lawn, again. 
I'm guessin' you are tired of hearing about California weather.

Fired up a Poulan today, the 3400 started on the second pull, nice little saws.


----------



## jimdad07

-9*F this morning. Randy I hope you are sweating your arse off in that Calfornia sun. I have another project, a Craftsmen 2.4 ci., just a little guy but it was free and will make a nice little limbing saw for now. Need to replace the fuel lines, the purge bulb was dry rotted, I got it to start once and it runs well. Went to try it again after it sat for awhile and the purge bulb cracked. Can't beat the free ones that run.


----------



## Simonizer

I'll fight, who wants to fight? lol. Miss you jack-asses.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Simonizer said:


> I'll fight, who wants to fight? lol. Miss you jack-asses.


 
Check in more often, we are here most evenings....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

First time for a long time that there are no saws on my bench to fix, the snow is too damm deep for me to carry them over from the storage shed....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going down to -13C tonight, it`ll be icy tomorrow morning. It`s hovering around 80F inside tonight.


----------



## jimdad07

Simonizer said:


> I'll fight, who wants to fight? lol. Miss you jack-asses.


 
I'll start, I don't like being called a jack [email protected]@. I prefer to be called a dips#$&. If you're going to insult a man, at least insult him right. Jerry's right, stop in more often, it's the best thread in the forum.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Going down to -13C tonight, it`ll be icy tomorrow morning. It`s hovering around 80F inside tonight.


 
About the same here. Love that woodstove. I have to get out to the shop yet tonight, the boss went to her moms for a little bit to run the treadmill, left me with the get the yahoos to bed duty.


----------



## Simonizer

Ha ha, I have had some good ones over the years here. Some were very heated, some were down-right hilarious. Nice to be back. Cheers, Simon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea,..stop by more often and we will dust ya up some.
Best of luck on the new enterprise, hope they beat a path to your door!


----------



## jimdad07

I can bypass a purge bulb can't I? It will just take a couple extra pulls to start won't it? Might show you how desparate I am to get more saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I can bypass a purge bulb can't I? It will just take a couple extra pulls to start won't it? Might show you how desparate I am to get more saws.


 
Yes


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry you ever see a pair of monkeys picking gnats out of each others hair? I am doing that to your brain.:monkey:


----------



## jimdad07

Howdy Cliff. How goes the battle tonight?


----------



## caleath

One TS 400 done the other one runs, while I was working on it a guy pulls up with a generator that wont start. They are headed to a rodeo tomorrow morning. I pulled the carburetor and cleaned it out the jets and etc, put her back on and runs like a champ. He was happy, made me a quick 20.00 bucks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry you ever see a pair of monkeys picking gnats out of each others hair? I am doing that to your brain.:monkey:


 
LOL,...not much inside there.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> One TS 400 done the other one runs, while I was working on it a guy pulls up with a generator that wont start. They are headed to a rodeo tomorrow morning. I pulled the carburetor and cleaned it out the jets and etc, put her back on and runs like a champ. He was happy, made me a quick 20.00 bucks.


 
That's how you do it.


----------



## caleath

It was a Honda so I knew it had to be something simple. These cut off saws are something else. They are rev limited to 8500 rpm. I thought something was wrong at first. That must be why that coil was so expensive.


----------



## jimdad07

I've never been into a cutoff saw yet. I tell you I saw someone using a Dolmar cutoff saw up here on a construction site, nice saw. Those saws must have been plugged terribly with dust. I have seen a few guys take the air filter off of them instead of clean the darn thing to make it run right. Lots of smarts wandering the world.


----------



## caleath

Air filters were nasty on both of these.


----------



## jimdad07

Going out to put a new fuel line on that Craftsman. I'll check back in a bit.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Going out to put a new fuel line on that Craftsman. I'll check back in a bit.


 
We will see you back in a week or so.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I removed the filters on the big Speedi Cut saw today and blew them out with the comp air, those filters are always nasty, they run in nasty conditions especially cutting concrete.


----------



## caleath

They take a beating too. The 2nd one all the av mounts are bad. Its a disaster for sure. I am not sure if he is going to want to fix it all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> They take a beating too. The 2nd one all the av mounts are bad. Its a disaster for sure. I am not sure if he is going to want to fix it all.


 
Gets costly quick but they aint cheap saws.


----------



## caleath

be right back gotta run to the store.


----------



## caleath

I am back. Did you miss me?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> We will see you back in a week or so.


 
WTF is that supposed to mean? First you insult them poor worthless Huskies and now I'm slow in the noggin? I tell you if you weren't so darn big and so far away, I'd give you a piece of my mind:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

Guess I'll have to stop at Napa tomorrow and grab some more Tygon, I only have the one size in the shop, looks like I'll have get some a little smaller. After that I'm gonna take that carb and really mess it up. Then I'm gonna port that poor little snot so much that I could put a 30" bar on her and make one good cut before I blow it up in my hands. Should be fun.


----------



## caleath

I didnt call you slow....I knew you did not have the right size of hose.....run that sucker on Nitro...


----------



## caleath

Oh and your welcome on the rep. I had no idea I hadnt thrown some your way yet. I am a bad pal arent I? Gotta go eat...be back in a second.


----------



## jimdad07

I'm not here for rep, even though we all like it, I like being able to communicate with a bunch of guys who like these things as much as I do. 
Should have that saw going tomorrow night. Not a bad little one, should do all right for what I want it for. Beats going out and buying a new one for a couple hundred bucks to clear brush and shooting lanes for deer season. Wife wants to make another trip out to that old timer's shop to pick up some more saws for her ebay stuff, I am coming home with something for me. Just haven't decided yet if it will be the two Lombards or a Promac I was eyeballing the last time out.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I didnt call you slow....I knew you did not have the right size of hose.....run that sucker on Nitro...


 
You're just not getting the spirit of this thread you created.


----------



## caleath

Well I should have seen to it a long time ago. I need to get these two Homelites running some time. I have 2 Super 2s. 

I am not sure when I will get back to my saws again. I guess thats the only downfall to working on other peoples saws.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> You're just not getting the spirit of this thread you created.


 
Ok chucklehead...I am amazed you are able to walk and chew gum at the same time.

Is that better?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I keep getting sidelined on the Pioneer site, man it is a big responsibility...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Ok chucklehead...I am amazed you are able to walk and chew gum at the same time.
> 
> Is that better?


 
Much better there Private Pyle.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I keep getting sidelined on the Pioneer site, man it is a big responsibility...LOL


 
The Pioneer section or a whole different site?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I keep getting sidelined on the Pioneer site, man it is a big responsibility...LOL


 
It's not easy being Jerry Myrers.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> It's not easy being Jerry Myrers.



The Pioneer King


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sorry, should have said Pioneer Thread


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,..it is quite easy being meeee!


----------



## caleath

You are special Jerry....


----------



## jimdad07

It can't be _that_ easy, having to constantly fire up the payloader to move the massive amounts of saws kicking around your shop and all of that. What other hobbies do you guys have besides the saws?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> You are special Jerry....


 
That`s not what my wife says...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

jimdad07 said:


> It can't be _that_ easy, having to constantly fire up the payloader to move the massive amounts of saws kicking around your shop and all of that. What other hobbies do you guys have besides the saws?


 
I like to call that ADD posting by the way.


----------



## caleath

Hunting, leather working, shooting, reloading, working on old houses typical man stuff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It can't be _that_ easy, having to constantly fire up the payloader to move the massive amounts of saws kicking around your shop and all of that. What other hobbies do you guys have besides the saws?



Saws are just an indulgence for me. I am a grease monkey, welder. machinist, wood worker, home builder, contractor and the list goes on. I can find far too many things to take up my time...LOL


----------



## caleath

What about you Jim


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where did Jim go?


----------



## jimdad07

Cabintet making, starting to get into rustic furniture from my milling, HUNTING, wire houses on the side and all that good stuff and last but not least playing with my two toddlers.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where did Jim go?


 
Sorry, grabbed a quick snack.


----------



## caleath

He probably saw something shiny. I bet he is staring at the computer screen.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Cabintet making, starting to get into rustic furniture from my milling, HUNTING, wire houses on the side and all that good stuff and last but not least playing with my two toddlers.


 
And very fine persuits they are.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Does my trip to Cali count?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> He probably saw something shiny. I bet he is staring at the computer screen.


 
:msp_lol:


----------



## caleath

I thought so...two toddlers...I remember those days


----------



## jimdad07

I think travelling should count all the way. I can't wait for you to be able to see all of it, I'm actually excited for you. My wife, kids and I might be going back up to Maine this summer for a wedding, I really enjoy that trip through Vermont and New Hampshire even that kind of trip gets me excited, couldn't imagine how I'd fell taking the one you're going on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Sorry, grabbed a quick snack.


 
Not to be sorry, gotta keep that pie hole filled.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I think travelling should count all the way. I can't wait for you to be able to see all of it, I'm actually excited for you. My wife, kids and I might be going back up to Maine this summer for a wedding, I really enjoy that trip through Vermont and New Hampshire even that kind of trip gets me excited, couldn't imagine how I'd fell taking the one you're going on.


 
Don`t think I will ever top our trip to Alaska, over 13,000 klm on the road and twice that in the air in one month.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I thought so...two toddlers...I remember those days


 
I don't want these days to end, but I know they will. They both end up crawling into bed with mommy and daddy at some point every night. My boy is a clinger, he wraps himself around your head and plays with your hair until he falls asleep. My daughter is quite attached to mommy, I can't tell you how many nights I get woken up to a knee in the face as she climbs over me to get to her mom. I come home every day and get asked to be chased as soon as I walk in the door, they are more fun right now than anything.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Randy!


----------



## caleath

Ok fellas...I am beat. I have been up since 0400. I need to go to bed.


----------



## jimdad07

Alaska must have been something to see.


----------



## jimdad07

Have a good day tomorrow Cliff, you know out of the weather and all of that, living the good life in the super's chair.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Alaska must have been something to see.


 
I will never forget it, panning for gold, just seeing big game up so close, vast wilderness, great distances between centers, those mountains, lakes and rivers. All the people I got to meet!!


----------



## jimdad07

That is one that is for sure on my "Bucket List", to see a little of the Alaskan interior in my lifetime.  Has got to be one of the last wildernesses left on earth. The Siberian Tiaga I bet would be something to see as well.


----------



## RiverRat2

caleath said:


> They take a beating too. The 2nd one all the av mounts are bad. Its a disaster for sure. I am not sure if he is going to want to fix it all.



From what I've seen people who buy cut off saws have a tendency to run um harder than what they are supposed to,,, Usually cause they are makin Money....

I just had one come through the shop and the muffler bolts were broke off (a big Creamsicle,,,) it looked farely new,,, the other two stroke tech took it in he asked me if we could timesert the jug and re-attach the muffler,,,, So I put two 5mm thread inserts in it and found him some new 5mm torx fasteners,,, and he put it together,,, a month later it comes back broke them off again but one of the holes was all wallered out from top to bottom,,, This time I looked @ the whole saw,,,
the front of the muffler has a groove made into it for the Blade guard from the factory,,,, well its all shined up in the groove and looks almost polished???
So I dig through the pile some more and I find the problem... the blade guard was cracked from banging into the front of the muffler and the saw was slinging sparks all over the wetback users so they used bondo and epoxy/ductape to patch the guard instead of buying a new one,,, they were jambing the saw into the work and pusing as hard as they could and the band aided guard (now thicker) was rubbing the muffler up and down as they worked,,,,
IT IS NOT DESIGNED TO TOUCH!!!!!
So I had to sell them a new JUG /piston kit and a new blade guard,,,

Had they been using the saw correctly,,, :monkey:

They never would have had the problem in the first place,,,


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That is one that is for sure on my "Bucket List", to see a little of the Alaskan interior in my lifetime. Has got to be one of the last wildernesses left on earth. The Siberian Tiaga I bet would be something to see as well.


 
Still a lot of really wild land left in Alaska, got to fly over some of it, Siberia would like being at the earth`s end.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to find my bed. Have a good night and a good day tomorrow everyone.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Still a lot of really wild land left in Alaska, got to fly over some of it, Siberia would like being at the earth`s end.


 
Be pretty cool, wouldn't it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting late here also, Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Good morning fellas...got some sleep but woke up with a bad headache....crazy weather I think. You guys have a good day. Looks like some more saw work for me tonight too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, been over at the shop for a couple of hours, been out with salt and sand spreading , time for breakfast. The blue and white Homie XL12 I got from Will Parris would like to be running today.


----------



## caleath

RiverRat those guys can misuse a tool in more ways than I ever thought possible. I came up on some guys building a metal fence. They had taken a electric cut off saw and removed the base to they could use it hand held. That wasnt the worst part. They had masking taped a lamp cord in place of the power cord. They couldnt figure out why the breaker kept tripping off. 

I just walked away before I had to witness the carnage.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> RiverRat those guys can misuse a tool in more ways than I ever thought possible. I came up on some guys building a metal fence. They had taken a electric cut off saw and removed the base to they could use it hand held. That wasnt the worst part. They had masking taped a lamp cord in place of the power cord. They couldnt figure out why the breaker kept tripping off.
> 
> I just walked away before I had to witness the carnage.


 
I have seen fencers using heavy angle grinders with 14" cutoff wheels, no guard on them to cutoff pipe once its installed, they say the gas powered cut off saws are too heavy to hold up chest high to cut the standing pipe off to the height required.


----------



## roncoinc

Warmed up to an even zero already this mornin..
I HAVE to get into the shop for parts for guys today 
and make room for more saws.
gonna HATE to turn that heater on,gonna take a days pay just to warm the shop up enuf so i dont freeze !


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Warmed up to an even zero already this mornin..
> I HAVE to get into the shop for parts for guys today
> and make room for more saws.
> gonna HATE to turn that heater on,gonna take a days pay just to warm the shop up enuf so i dont freeze !


 
stay WARM! cold here too! i may be off to the local husqvarna dealer today to look around. need to buy chains and look at the 346xp again and kick around selling other saws to buy one.:msp_sad: or :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Warmed up to an even zero already this mornin..
> I HAVE to get into the shop for parts for guys today
> and make room for more saws.
> gonna HATE to turn that heater on,gonna take a days pay just to warm the shop up enuf so i dont freeze !


 
You need to get a wood fired heater and use some of those saws to get you some free fuel.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You need to get a wood fired heater and use some of those saws to get you some free fuel.
> Pioneerguy600


 
I did consider that but enuf work keeping the stove in the house going.
then the room,shop is only 8x 40.safety room around stove take up a bit.and then room to bring a supply of wood inside,gas and oil close by not good.
better to sell the wood and buy oil.
with the furnace i can go down to the shop,turn on the furnace and go back hour later and warm  except days like today then 3 hr later


----------



## pioneerguy600

Quite warm here now. -4 and the sun is out with steady snow flurries falling, real purty if you like this sort of thing. Still 70 deg in the shop.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got the XL12 up and runnung real sweet by noon time, took it out after sharpening up the chain and let it go at some rock maple, it cuts very nicely for a saw of its age running chipper chain.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello gents, was able to work inside all day today, boiler this morning and a beer cooler the rest of the day. Not too bad. Got to go get the stove in the shop cranking, I'll check in later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good for ya Jim, nice to work inside once in a while. Spent most of the day inside myself, only out to do a little cutting with the XL12.


----------



## caleath

Good evening gentlemen. Shipped one saw called customer about another two. I just cracked into that 2nd cut off saw. Bad news...the customer bought this saw used, the previous owner must have had no idea what an air filter was. Intake side scored badly. You can hear the piston slapping around while its running. I am not sure what P/C it uses but I bet this one is going to be expensive.

I hope to get my sink plumbed in tomorrow. Its supposed to be 60 plus tomorrow. Gee whiz 9 degrees 2 days ago.


----------



## RandyMac

Our mid winter summer is just about over, the high pressure ridge that has sat here, for a month is moving on, Winter returns on Monday. Just in time for Jerry to be in CA. Maybe we should toss in an earthquake, just for fun.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Quite warm here now. -4 and the sun is out with steady snow flurries falling, real purty if you like this sort of thing. Still 70 deg in the shop.


 
You stink !
creamsickles stink too !



-4 C or F ?


----------



## caleath

Randy...that should be fun. How about a mud slide to boot.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> You stink !
> creamsickles stink too !
> 
> 
> 
> -4 C or F ?


 
They are the bomb digity I think.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Acut off saw P&C will set you back close to $500. at a dealer here, not sure what one would go for down your way.
60 deg sounds good to me, -13 here now.


----------



## caleath

I was afraid of that...It does run just makes a ton of racket. He might have to run it until it blows up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Our mid winter summer is just about over, the high pressure ridge that has sat here, for a month is moving on, Winter returns on Monday. Just in time for Jerry to be in CA. Maybe we should toss in an earthquake, just for fun.:msp_rolleyes:


 
Bring it on man!! It can`t be worse than here right now, well no earthquakes please.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You stink !
> creamsickles stink too !
> 
> 
> 
> -4 C or F ?


 
-4C and on its way down to -12-13C overnight, the shop will still be warm overnight. Creamsicles ROCK!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> They are the bomb digity I think.


 
Only a veteran chainsaw mechanic can appreciate that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I was afraid of that...It does run just makes a ton of racket. He might have to run it until it blows up.


 
Intake skirt will break off most of the time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I heard a rumor that Randy was runnin Poulans nowadays....LOL


----------



## caleath

Yep is looks pretty bad. I am not sure if he will want to replace it or not. I might get some time to work on my saws. I am not sure if I can get the 026 running tomorrow or not.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The saga continues,can he get the 026 running.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> -4C and on its way down to -12-13C overnight, the shop will still be warm overnight. Creamsicles ROCK!!


 
LOL !! -4c is barely enuf to make water stiffen up !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> LOL !! -4c is barely enuf to make water stiffen up !!


 
That`s why I thought it was a nice day here today, -4 is like a spring day this time of year.


----------



## caleath

Sorry I had to go fix a broken water pipe...I hate pvc pipe...I am going back with all PEX.

Yes the 026 saga continues. I just might work on it tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pex is very forgiving in the cold.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only a veteran chainsaw mechanic can appreciate that.


 
You don't have to be a veteran to appreciate them being easier to work on than the other brands. Got my little Craftsman running tonight and did a little shop cleaning, nice and toasty out ther tonight, worked in a t-shirt. Not a bad little saw for what it is. Randy if I have to hear HOW NICE IT IS IN CALIFORNIA again, I might sob a little on my keyboard.


----------



## jimdad07

Boy Cliff, from the way your winter is going it sounds like you should take up plumming as a career.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Saws I work on are 90% creamsicles of the PRO variety, very seldom the cheaper homeowner variety. I know I am spoiled.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Boy Cliff, from the way your winter is going it sounds like you should take up plumming as a career.


 
Then he probly want to get a creamsickled colored tubing cutter !


----------



## jimdad07

I want a Stihl and a Dolmar tubing cutter, I bet you coiuld cut anything with those.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I want a Stihl and a Dolmar tubing cutter, I bet you coiuld cut anything with those.


 
Stihl probly be good for cutting the PLASTIC tubing anyway !


----------



## jimdad07

I never met someone who had so much to hold against good quality manufacturing, just terrible.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ole Ron secretly is a Stihl lover but he has bad mouthed them so much he can`t come out of the closet now....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I never met someone who had so much to hold against good quality manufacturing, just terrible.


 
HEY !! after running a wood shark (poulan) for the last 46 yrs i KNOW quality when i see it !


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Then he probly want to get a creamsickled colored tubing cutter !



Nope mine is red.


----------



## jimdad07

Woodshark...quality no less.:msp_blink:


----------



## caleath

So do I put the bearings on the crankshaft first..? Honestly I have never rebuilt a split case saw before.


----------



## caleath

Wow 81 pages ...who would have thought.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I will never bad mouth a Poulan, my dad and I ran a couple of 306A`s for near 5 years under gruelling conditions and they stood up to the test, the tin mufflers disintegrated finally and we had to lay them up. I found new mufflers for them shortly after dad passed away and now they run fine again. I won`t likely take them to the woods for any serious wood cutting but I do start and run them at times for old times sake.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> So do I put the bearings on the crankshaft first..? Honestly I have never rebuilt a split case saw before.


 
Did you ever read that thread I put up about installing bearings with heat?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Wow 81 pages ...who would have thought.


 
A couple of more months of posting like this and we will catch up to the Pioneer thread.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you ever read that thread I put up about installing bearings with heat?



I am not sure if I ever saw...get it saw...it. I will do a search.


----------



## jimdad07

I didn't have much trouble getting the bearings and crank installed when I put mine back together, I just lubed them up good, got them close together and drew the case the rest off the way back together with the case screws. I think Jerry's way would probably work better, but if all else fails.


----------



## jimdad07

jiokjtytyuh :msp_blink:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Woodshark...quality no less.:msp_blink:



Well at least you understand that there is not a saw with less quality.
your catching on


----------



## jimdad07

jimdad07 said:


> jiokjtytyuh :msp_blink:


 
My 2 year old's first post. She even picked the "circle"


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I am not sure if I ever saw...get it saw...it. I will do a search.


 
If you take the time to go looking for all the informative threads Jerry has done,,well,forget it,,i tried..be reading for weeks..
easy to make it a straight shot and go right to the source


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Well at least you understand that there is not a saw with less quality.
> your catching on


 
I'm learning, just a little slow on the uptake at times. I had two of the box store Poulans that I beat the hell out of for a couple of years. One puked the piston and the other one is still working. I cut a few loads of logs up with those little 38cc and 35cc beasts, they don't owe me anything. I love that Poulan Pro 415 I picked up NOS not long ago, gives the Dollie a run for her money.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> My 2 year old's first post. She even picked the "circle"


 
Better than most of MY post'ss


----------



## pioneerguy600

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=131284&pagenumber=

Check this thread out for info on installing crank bearings.


----------



## caleath

She makes more sense than you Jim:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> She makes more sense than you Jim:msp_biggrin:


 
She sure does, she says no sleep for me daddy, she's on my lap eating organic cheese cracker bunnies and telling me stories about them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The blue and white Homelite XL12 is a real chainsaw, can be found for less than a new disposable Poulan and will outlast the owner.


----------



## jimdad07

I've cut with Grandpa Bailey's a time or two and that is a great old saw. It is even surviving him, he's hard on everything.


----------



## caleath

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=131284&highlight=bearings+with+heat

Is this the thread? I bookmarked it


----------



## caleath

I hate to say this...but I hardly look in the rest of the forum anymore.

Jerry,

Are there any pictures in that thread to show us what you did?


----------



## pioneerguy600

No picts on that one if I remember correctly, I just pulled it from my poor ole head and wrote it as I seen it in my photographic memory...LOL
It was quite specific on the steps needed to carry out the operation.


----------



## jimdad07

You're not alone. I used to be in the milling forum all the time, check in maybe once a week now. I can get all the advice I need right in this thread without all the brand cheerleading, we all like Stihls here except for Ron.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too bad that Huskies suck, they are really good saws. I got plenty of stuff to build another 394XP.


----------



## caleath

Yeah its nice and quiet in here. I like it. I am reading the bearing thread .


----------



## GLOBOTREE

bearing thread? thats where?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ACORN said:


> bearing thread? thats where?


 
Check post #1220, just a couple posts back before this one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl`s will grow on Ron, he secretly likes them a lot.


----------



## caleath

It all makes sense to me Jerry. I have a old electric frying pan that I fill with oil. I put the bearings in there to heat them. We used to do that with bearings on equipment. 

I will use a heat gun for the case halves. 

What do you use for the seals on 026. That one seal sure is small.


----------



## jimdad07

A deep well socket and mallet should work for your oil seals. That was a good post on heating the crankcase. That will be the way I try it on the next rebuild.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> It all makes sense to me Jerry. I have a old electric frying pan that I fill with oil. I put the bearings in there to heat them. We used to do that with bearings on equipment.
> 
> I will use a heat gun for the case halves.
> 
> What do you use for the seals on 026. That one seal sure is small.


 
For removal, I just use a very sharp scribe, its actually a hand ground down screwdriver, a broken Craftsman slotted previously. Punch a small hole in the metal at a 45 deg angle and add a fulcrum under the shaft of the scribe, push down and the seal flips up, grab the edge of the seal with needlenose pliers and pull it out. Before starting to punch the hole I drop a bearing driver, piece of 3/4"ID water pipe squared on both ends and give the seal a tap to break it free from the bore.


----------



## jimdad07

Goodnight boys, got a long day ahead tomorrow. Take it easy.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> You're not alone. I used to be in the milling forum all the time, check in maybe once a week now. I can get all the advice I need right in this thread without all the brand cheerleading, we all like Stihls here except for Ron.


 
I dont do any cheerleading ...
and i like stihl..........

out of my site !!


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Goodnight boys, got a long day ahead tomorrow. Take it easy.


 
Night Jim...cya tomorrow


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> I dont do any cheerleading ...
> and i like stihl..........
> 
> out of my site !!


 
I am going to send you a Stihl ball cap.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Come on Ron,..you can`t keep the chrade up forever...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Night Jim, soon be on my way to catch some Zeeees.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Come on Ron,..you can`t keep the chrade up forever...LOL


 
hehehe,he,he.....hee...
(sshhhhhh)


----------



## caleath

I am going to bed too. I have some creamsicles to work on tomorrow. :msp_flapper:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I`ve got at least 6 Stihls I hav`nt even started up yet, may try a couple of them out tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

G night Cliff, have a good day tomorrow.
Signing out myself, Nytol


----------



## caleath

Good morning everybody....rise and shine. Creamsickle day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good afternoon, been busy at the shop this morning, got some measurements amd photos for other thread inquiries, changed oil in the skidsteers and spread couple loads of sand/salt around. Still snowing here today, balmy -6C with the sun occasionally trying to break through. May put a bar and chain on the 046/044 hybrid and start it up, see what it can do in wood.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I am going to send you a Stihl ball cap.


 
Thall sent me one .. umpkin2:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good afternoon, been busy at the shop this morning, got some measurements amd photos for other thread inquiries, changed oil in the skidsteers and spread couple loads of sand/salt around. Still snowing here today, balmy -6C with the sun occasionally trying to break through. May put a bar and chain on the 046/044 hybrid and start it up, see what it can do in wood.


 
You get up TO damned early for an old guy !!

ran out of oil for the furnace in shop yestday  doors open to much bringing in and sorting all those saws..
while out getting some oil today will stop at a saw shop and see about pointy things 

Jerry,brooks will be full this spring and the brookies will love it


----------



## pioneerguy600

4 hrs of sleep each night is enough for me, to bed around 12pm and up by 4 keeps you young. I grew up under those circumstances so its nothing new to me, 20 hr days are normal.


----------



## farrell

"oh you will sleep enough when your dead" or at least thats what i was always told:msp_unsure:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> "oh you will sleep enough when your dead" or at least thats what i was always told:msp_unsure:


 
Yep ,..that`s what I always heard, I have spent 72 hrs straight at the wheel with only short bathroom breaks, at times I can go without sleep if required.


----------



## farrell

i have never stayed up that long and am not planning on it anytime soon. hard not to go to bed when you have a beautiful women to crawl in bed with. but then again playin with the saws could possibly be better!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I rather spend the time with the beautiful women but at times they are not present I can go the distance, my dad was the same way and as a young whippersnapper I had to out do him or die tryin.


----------



## farrell

wait a minute im a young whippersnapper!!!!! 
im not sure what makes me more mad a broken saw or the wife tellin me i cant work on the saw on her kitchen table. they are both pretty though!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> wait a minute im a young whippersnapper!!!!!
> im not sure what makes me more mad a broken saw or the wife tellin me i cant work on the saw on her kitchen table. they are both pretty though!!


 
Yep,,+1


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> You get up TO damned early for an old guy !!
> 
> ran out of oil for the furnace in shop yestday  doors open to much bringing in and sorting all those saws..
> while out getting some oil today will stop at a saw shop and see about pointy things
> 
> Jerry,brooks will be full this spring and the brookies will love it


 
I might have to break out the fly rod this year myself. Good afternoon everybody.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,,+1


 
what brownie points? SWEET!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep ,..that`s what I always heard, I have spent 72 hrs straight at the wheel with only short bathroom breaks, at times I can go without sleep if required.


 
REAL men pi$$ their pants and keep going.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> REAL men pi$$ their pants and keep going.


 
BURN!!!


----------



## caleath

Ok who took my bearing...I went to put this saw together and cant find the pto side....I know I ordered one.....Its about to get ugly up in here...


----------



## farrell

It wasnt me i swear!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Sometimer's is kicking in on you Cliff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> REAL men pi$$ their pants and keep going.


 
Guess that makes me not a real man, I didn`t take any more than could be helped, a ship didn`t steer itself back then and all hands cept me were seasick and too weak to walk. Never been seasick myself but been on many trips were all the rest of the crew were. I survived on Ritz crackers and Orange Crush pop for the whole ordeal, no food could be prepared in the galley.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have any trouble with the flywheel side seal?


----------



## caleath

Ok I found my receipts...somehow I got two bearings that were the same. I think I might just put it together with the old ones. They arent bad but I was there anyway. 

Shipped two saws this am...customer is tickled pink. He wanted to pay me more, but I wouldnt let him. I guess I might be too cheap. I dont need to make a living at this, if I can make a little money and help a few folks ..well thats ok by me.


----------



## jimdad07

Well Jerry I guess we could probably leave you in the real man category, even though you don't soil yourself, we could probably make an exception.
Cliff: Can you put the bearings on your finger and get the free spin smoothly? Should be ok if you can.


----------



## caleath

Yep bearings are good...I was just going to replace them while I was there. I moved on to getting my shop sink to work....I will work on the saw tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Well Jerry I guess we could probably leave you in the real man category, even though you don't soil yourself, we could probably make an exception.
> Cliff: Can you put the bearings on your finger and get the free spin smoothly? Should be ok if you can.


 
Good to know, appreciate that.
You can feel a good or bad bearing like Jim said.


----------



## caleath

I now have a working shop sink. I am so excited. I have never had one before, its just cold water for now. I do have a hot water heater to hook up but ran out of time. 

Its the little things that make me happy sometimes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I now have a working shop sink. I am so excited. I have never had one before, its just cold water for now. I do have a hot water heater to hook up but ran out of time.
> 
> Its the little things that make me happy sometimes.


 
Yep,..one step at a time.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I now have a working shop sink. I am so excited. I have never had one before, its just cold water for now. I do have a hot water heater to hook up but ran out of time.
> 
> Its the little things that make me happy sometimes.


 
I cant resist 

you can tell your from texas when a working sink gets you exited !!

after going pee in it you can wash your hands !!! LOL !!

i got more but will refrain so i dont start a fight


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I cant resist
> 
> you can tell your from texas when a working sink gets you exited !!
> 
> after going pee in it you can wash your hands !!! LOL !!
> 
> i got more but will refrain so i dont start a fight


 
Low blow!!


----------



## Simonizer

Ok I'm bored. Pioneer saws suck. Cheers, Simon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pioneer saws are vintage iron, no one expects them to compete with modern saws. Husky saws really suck as they are modern saws that fall apart all over the place...LOL


----------



## Simonizer

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pioneer saws are vintage iron, no one expects them to compete with modern saws. Husky saws really suck as they are modern saws that fall apart all over the place...LOL


I can't fight you if you are nice and use logic. That was the shortest fight ever. lol. OK we need to pick on someone. How about Snelling? I have sold over a million dollars of modded saws since 2004.


----------



## roncoinc

*coil substitution compilation*

Creamsickle fans your out of luck !! 
the rest may want to grab and save this..
this was easier than sending by email and some REAL saw owners may make use of it 
Now,,a lot of others can be used as substitutes with a dremell tool and a bit..
by elongatting the mounting holes to the correct spot,to get the correct gap and timing a lot of coils can be made to work..
i put a husky coil on a dolmar this way..
the list..

I,m sure the list can be added to..what i have so far.
same types grouped together.

Skilsaw 1632, Type 1,
Mcculloch Promac 1000 .
Husqvarna: 50, 51, 55, 254, 154, 257, 261, 262, 40, 45, 49, 268, 272 Jonsered: 490, 590, 2050, 2045, 2041, 2051, 2054, 2055, 670 Partner:S50,S55, 500, 5000, 540, Older 55cc 65cc 85cc...
( dont know about the S65 but looks like a bolt on )


Poulan Pro 475 and would work on the 415, 445 and 505 as well as the Jonsered clones. Also the original Partners of that series. (MM)


A husky 55 coil is what some have used on 7900/681s also (mdavlee) 

Generally speaking.....625,630 and 670 Jonsered and the husky 61,162,266,268 and 272 will fit. But again there are two types of igns. ( cantdog) 

mweba discovered a 55 would fit a 3120, with a little modification for the change in flywheel radius.

husky ( 36,136,137,41,141,142 ) all same coil.

husky ( 334, 335, 336, 338, 339, 340, 345, 346, 350, 351, 353, 357, 359, 362, 365, 371, 372, 385, 390, 570, 575 Jonsered 2145, 2149, 2150, 2159, 2163, 2165, 2171 ) same.

This list is not from my experiances.info from members and internet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Creamsickle fans your out of luck !!
> the rest may want to grab and save this..
> this was easier than sending by email and some REAL saw owners may make use of it
> Now,,a lot of others can be used as substitutes with a dremell tool and a bit..
> by elongatting the mounting holes to the correct spot,to get the correct gap and timing a lot of coils can be made to work..
> i put a husky coil on a dolmar this way..
> the list..
> 
> I,m sure the list can be added to..what i have so far.
> same types grouped together.
> 
> Skilsaw 1632, Type 1,
> Mcculloch Promac 1000 .
> Husqvarna: 50, 51, 55, 254, 154, 257, 261, 262, 40, 45, 49, 268, 272 Jonsered: 490, 590, 2050, 2045, 2041, 2051, 2054, 2055, 670 Partner:S50,S55, 500, 5000, 540, Older 55cc 65cc 85cc...
> ( dont know about the S65 but looks like a bolt on )
> 
> 
> Poulan Pro 475 and would work on the 415, 445 and 505 as well as the Jonsered clones. Also the original Partners of that series. (MM)
> 
> 
> A husky 55 coil is what some have used on 7900/681s also (mdavlee)
> 
> Generally speaking.....625,630 and 670 Jonsered and the husky 61,162,266,268 and 272 will fit. But again there are two types of igns. ( cantdog)
> 
> mweba discovered a 55 would fit a 3120, with a little modification for the change in flywheel radius.
> 
> husky ( 36,136,137,41,141,142 ) all same coil.
> 
> husky ( 334, 335, 336, 338, 339, 340, 345, 346, 350, 351, 353, 357, 359, 362, 365, 371, 372, 385, 390, 570, 575 Jonsered 2145, 2149, 2150, 2159, 2163, 2165, 2171 ) same.
> 
> This list is not from my experiances.info from members and internet.


 
Thanks for posting this Ron, I tried the search function to no avail,...I know,..I can`t navigate this site. Funny thing is that I navigated the world back when we only had a compass and sextant.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Simonizer said:


> I can't fight you if you are nice and use logic. That was the shortest fight ever. lol. OK we need to pick on someone. How about Snelling? I have sold over a million dollars of modded saws since 2004.


 
Don`t think Brad bothers with this thread, we don`t always make much sense over here and not much talk about porting or modding saws here. We don`t give a crap about modded saws or who`s saws are the fastest, we know that Huskies suck.....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks for the information Ron. Happy to hear about your sink Cliff, don't let anyone bother you, I pee in the sink all the time. Closer to the easy chair than the bathroom.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks for the information Ron. Happy to hear about your sink Cliff, don't let anyone bother you, I pee in the sink all the time. Closer to the easy chair than the bathroom.:msp_thumbsup:


 
You got a tidy bowl man in your sink?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got a tidy bowl man in your sink?


 
I wouldn't pee next to the dishes without one. Don't tell my wife.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I wouldn't pee next to the dishes without one. Don't tell my wife.


 
Figured as much..


----------



## Simonizer

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t think Brad bothers with this thread, we don`t always make much sense over here and not much talk about porting or modding saws here. We don`t give a crap about modded saws or who`s saws are the fastest, we know that Huskies suck.....LOL


Damn. I didn't want to like you. But I have to now. Cheers bro, Simon.


----------



## roncoinc

*creamsickles nightmare*

The creamsickle guys just shut em off and watch in AWE when 84cc of ported and modded Dolkita "bad attitude" fires up 

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/M7IFNNN14aY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## pioneerguy600

Simonizer said:


> Damn. I didn't want to like you. But I have to now. Cheers bro, Simon.


 
Cheers Simon, I really like Cambell River, only got to visit once but hope to get back one day again. Spent too much time at Nanaimo, Blue Dolphin if I remember that trip correctly.


----------



## roncoinc

*real bad attitude !*

for those deprived meet bad attidudes big brother 

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IkVK-1sA2xA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## jimdad07

I love that saw Ron, when the warranty is up on my 6400 you might see the same thing done to her.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The creamsickle guys just shut em off and watch in AWE when 84cc of ported and modded Dolkita "bad attitude" fires up
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/M7IFNNN14aY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
I used to really like those saws before they were taken over by the blue company, lost our local dealer during that takeover and I had a really close working relationship with him and his brother. Guess I still hold a grudge.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I love that saw Ron, when the warranty is up on my 6400 you might see the same thing done to her.


 
Whats with a warranty !!??
top end goes put the original back on !! bottom goes put the top end back on,dont see a problem man !
dump the warranty in the sink where everybody can pee on it and put the BB kit on it !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Now the Vette,..I don`t have anything agin them,..I am a Bow Tie guy from the outset. Built a lot of super high performance Bow Tie engines, some for early 70`s Vettes and plenty for steel body Camaro`s and Firebirds. They were fun and had plenty of thrills with them,couple of really close calls and used up several of my 9 lives. Finally had to retire from the cars and superbikes, had too few lives left to squander.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I used to really like those saws before they were taken over by the blue company, lost our local dealer during that takeover and I had a really close working relationship with him and his brother. Guess I still hold a grudge.


 
 ,, i understand old fella,,the past is hard to let go of...
the good side is i have several of both and side by side the family blood is in both.
nothing has been lost 
i put the 6000I next to the 6400 and they nestle up like the same puppies out of a litter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> ,, i understand old fella,,the past is hard to let go of...
> the good side is i have several of both and side by side the family blood is in both.
> nothing has been lost
> i put the 6000I next to the 6400 and they nestle up like the same puppies out of a litter.


 
I still have the saws and they all run excellent, its the loss of a couple of great fellows that we all grew up working the woods together, from the same local community we all came. Just miss their shop and talking saws, new models and high performance do`s and don`ts.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I still have the saws and they all run excellent, its the loss of a couple of great fellows that we all grew up working the woods together, from the same local community we all came. Just miss their shop and talking saws, new models and high performance do`s and don`ts.


 
You and I made 8 out of the last nine posts..
damned slakers cant keep THIER end up !!
they all probly out timing thier saws in 8in pine to show hw FAST they are !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Them slackers don`t have pine that big, maybe 4" pine...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I prefer rotten poplar. Had to get the yahoos to sleep. Now Ron, I happen to remember a certain thread a few months back that stated that there was a member here who was going to give up the saws for those old Vettes, glad to see he didn't. Too fun telling him that Huskys suck.


----------



## jimdad07

Where's Cliff tonight?


----------



## jimdad07

Morning everybody. I'll be in later, have to go start the heat work at the BIL's house.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lunch time and all is clear. Real nice day here, may even get above freezin, bright sunshine anyway.


----------



## caleath

Wow I miss one night and the whole place goes to pot. I should have known better than to left you guys alone. I see we have a few ingrates poking around here causing trouble. I go away for one night to take the family out for dinner for valentines day. 

I just pee in the yard....no one around here cares.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Where's Cliff tonight?


 
So you missed me Jim?


----------



## pioneerguy600

That rotten foul mouthed Simonizer dropped by last night lookin for a fight but I was not in the mood so I gave him the too sweet treatment and he left town...LOL


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> You and I made 8 out of the last nine posts..
> damned slakers cant keep THIER end up !!
> they all probly out timing thier saws in 8in pine to show hw FAST they are !!


 
Pine huh...I use oak...since thats what I have the most of around here. 

Now for the Slacker part....well I was busy.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> That rotten foul mouthed Simonizer dropped by last night lookin for a fight but I was not in the mood so I gave him the too sweet treatment and he left town...LOL


 
I saw that... I am glad you were here to keep him inline. I might have to change the name of this thread to keep the trouble makers out. I want to keep it nice and peaceful in here. 

Huskys suck


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I saw that... I am glad you were here to keep him inline. I might have to change the name of this thread to keep the trouble makers out. I want to keep it nice and peaceful in here.
> 
> Huskys suck


 
I think that when they first read that title there is a good chance a fight is brewing, its an oxymoron is it not?...LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think that when they first read that title there is a good chance a fight is brewing, its an oxymoron is it not?...LOL


 

Its nice a clear here too 50 plus and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## farrell

caleath said:


> I want to keep it nice and peaceful in here.
> 
> Huskys suck


 
bashing someone elses favorite saws is not a good way to keep the peace in here. i can say the same bout stihl, echo, dolmar, or any other brand for that matter. but i choose not to cause nearly all saws are great products if taking care of properly!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> bashing someone elses favorite saws is not a good way to keep the peace in here. i can say the same bout stihl, echo, dolmar, or any other brand for that matter. but i choose not to cause nearly all saws are great products if taking care of properly!


 
Another Newcomer,.. bet he hasn`t read much of this thread...LOL
most of them just read the last couple of posts and form a quick opinion, bandwagoneers...LOL


----------



## caleath

Maybe Randy can set them on the narrow path. If they read the whole thing they would be shaking there heads.


----------



## RandyMac

More riffraff.

Partly cloudy, had a light shower around midnight, the Sun is out, well, mostly.

We drove up into Oregon yesterday, had a good day for. Even though we had almost a month without much rain, the runoff creeks were very active. The Smith River was a flow of Emeralds in the sun.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice of you to stop in there "riff raff" , I will be checkin that weather out in a couple of days time for myself. Sunny California,..yea I bet!!


----------



## RandyMac

Jerry, your timing is impeccable. 

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/FXC/wxstory.php?wfo=eka&img=1


Hah ha

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/eka/PNS January 2011 Rainfall.pdf


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like your rainfall was a fair bit low recently, may be damp for a few days but that is common for us over on this coast, the Ocean is less than a mile from my door and rain and fog are common here. I will bring my rain suit but should I also bring my snowmobile suit , its good for -45F.


----------



## caleath

I am sure you will still have a good trip. Its 60 here now...I am going to the shop to see what sorta trouble I can get into.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I always have a good trip, I don`t let weather affect me too much. Been on 7 day trips where it rained continuously, water level rose over 12' and still had a memorable time.Didn`t get to do all the things I wanted but got to do other things, just go with the flow.


----------



## caleath

I need some help here. I wasnt paying attention when I took this saw apart. Which way do the bearings go ...I am confused when reading the manual. Its the 026, and I did find the bearing...they sent me two of the same...dang it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I need some help here. I wasnt paying attention when I took this saw apart. Which way do the bearings go ...I am confused when reading the manual. Its the 026, and I did find the bearing...they sent me two of the same...dang it.


 
Can`t figure out your question, which way do they go and the two are the same. Come again.


----------



## RandyMac

Yep, a nice day.

I'm five blocks from the ocean, 8 blocks from the bay.

Just took these.


----------



## caleath

Sorry I was eating and typing at the same time. The bearings both have a plastic seal on only one side. The bearing is larger than the other and has a lip a bit wider than the cage. I am just trying to figure out how the go on the crankshaft.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Sorry I was eating and typing at the same time. The bearings both have a plastic seal on only one side. The bearing is larger than the other and has a lip a bit wider than the cage. I am just trying to figure out how the go on the crankshaft.


 
Ok, I am ignoring Randy for a moment, you seem in more need...LOL
The bearings go on the crank with the sealed side in toward the crank , the wider bearing goes on the clutch side, the outer side of that bearing is where the radial seal will fit into after the cases are together.
Almost forgot to ask, are they OEM bearings?


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Yep, a nice day.
> 
> I'm five blocks from the ocean, 8 blocks from the bay.
> 
> Just took these.
> 
> Looking good there Randy, much nicer than here with all this ice and snow along with - temps.


----------



## caleath

Ignoring Randy is like ignoring a tooth ache. That was the way I remembered them coming apart...but I was nervous about putting it together.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You are good to go if they are OEM bearings.


----------



## SawTroll

I try to avoid "fights" on here, as I have been involved too much in the past......:msp_mellow:


----------



## GA_Boy

<a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/-Scar-Face/?action=view&amp;current=diethreaddie.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/-Scar-Face/diethreaddie.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nikko, you don`t remind me of a fighter just for the sake of fighting nor are you a pot stirrer trying to stirr up trouble. Your posts are based on facts and appreciated by many, there will always be some nay sayers and others that are just disrespectful. Can`t let them bring you down, just keep up what you do best and let the rest fall by the wayside. As long as you believe in what you are posting then that is all that really matters.


----------



## RandyMac

SawTroll said:


> I try to avoid "fights" on here, as I have been involved too much in the past......:msp_mellow:


 
Good afternoon old guy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see some element of jealousy creeping in.


----------



## John R

GA_Boy said:


> <a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/-Scar-Face/?action=view&amp;current=diethreaddie.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/-Scar-Face/diethreaddie.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 
Yeah, can't believe it's still going.


----------



## RandyMac

John R said:


> Yeah, can't believe it's still going.


 
Just shows you how many gentlemen are really here.

A good joshing is way better than nastieness.

Hey Jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Just shows you how many gentlemen are really here.
> 
> A good joshing is way better than nastieness.
> 
> Hey Jerry!


 
That looks like the edge of a big one.


----------



## RandyMac

'bout three days worth.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Batten down the hatches and clear the scuppers.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello gents, I see we had a lot of action going on here today. I didn't miss you a bit Cliff, just your witticism. So folks want to see our little thread die huh? Well then what would we do? I know, Husky sucks. Hi Randy, nice pics of the coast.


----------



## John R

jimdad07 said:


> Hello gents, I see we had a lot of action going on here today. I didn't miss you a bit Cliff, just your witticism. So folks want to see our little thread die huh? Well then what would we do?  I know, Husky sucks. Hi Randy, nice pics of the coast.


 

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some of the readers that don`t post anything but snide smartass remarks....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hey guys, what would you spend on a CS8000 with low hours? My wife found one on Craigslist she just wants to know if she should pick it up to re-sell it.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some of the readers that don`t post anything but snide smartass remarks....LOL


 
:agree2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim,...I have not followed the Echos very closely but that is one of their bigger saws, should be good for $500-$600 but I am no expert on them. I know that some have high regards for them but many scoff at them also. Can you check eBay for recently sold models, there is a way to check expired auctions but I have not done it.


----------



## caleath

I am back, bear with me this is going to be a long one. 

Jerrys method of putting the crankcase's together...works like a charm. I have it together seals in and some of it put together. This is where the ranting will start, so hide the women, children and posters with thin skin. I am disappointed in my methods of work on these saws. I am not sure if having too many going on at once is the issue, or if my process need improving. I am sure its a little of both.

I figured using magnetic trays for hardware would be the ticket. Somehow I am missing some of it. I imagine that some was misplaced during the tear down process. I have come up with a solution I think. I will take pictures and share them with you guys later. 

The Stihl supplier sent me two wrong parts. I will be more carefull and have the part numbers on hand from now on. I will not trust them to get me the right stuff the first time.

Enough of my whining...

Cliff


----------



## caleath

GA_Boy said:


> <a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/-Scar-Face/?action=view&amp;current=diethreaddie.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/-Scar-Face/diethreaddie.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 
I wonder why folks want it gone...we arent hurting anyone at all. Folks getting along..talking chainsaws etc. Oh well I like it


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nikko, you don`t remind me of a fighter just for the sake of fighting nor are you a pot stirrer trying to stirr up trouble. Your posts are based on facts and appreciated by many, there will always be some nay sayers and others that are just disrespectful. Can`t let them bring you down, just keep up what you do best and let the rest fall by the wayside. As long as you believe in what you are posting then that is all that really matters.


 


RandyMac said:


> Good afternoon old guy!


 
Some times it is impossible to avoid a "fight", but this time it isn't! :msp_smile::msp_laugh::msp_laugh:


----------



## RandyMac

Ya done good starting it, thank you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I am back, bear with me this is going to be a long one.
> 
> Jerrys method of putting the crankcase's together...works like a charm. I have it together seals in and some of it put together. This is where the ranting will start, so hide the women, children and posters with thin skin. I am disappointed in my methods of work on these saws. I am not sure if having too many going on at once is the issue, or if my process need improving. I am sure its a little of both.
> 
> I figured using magnetic trays for hardware would be the ticket. Somehow I am missing some of it. I imagine that some was misplaced during the tear down process. I have come up with a solution I think. I will take pictures and share them with you guys later.
> 
> The Stihl supplier sent me two wrong parts. I will be more carefull and have the part numbers on hand from now on. I will not trust them to get me the right stuff the first time.
> 
> Enough of my whining...
> 
> Cliff


 
Cliff,...I learned a long time ago that to keep all the bits of one particular saw all together it is best to start a project with a specific box for each saw. The box must be absolutely tight to contain even the smallest screw. I now use clear rubbermaid containers but any container like that will work fine, tape a lable to the top to identify what saw is inside and tear the saw down, put everything in that container. Often I will use smaller parts sorter or just closeable cans etc to put the bolts, screws and other small bits in and put the whole thing in one big container. A week, month or even years later on some of my obscure projects all those parts are still there waiting for me to put them back together, I even slip notes to my self into these boxes so I don`t have to rely on memory to what extent or problem there was with this particular one. Saves a lot of headaches. Better still, don`t leave them apart, tear them down, clean them up and reasseble them complete, now you won`t lose anything.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Maybe Randy can set them on the narrow path. If they read the whole thing they would be shaking there heads.


 
When i shake MY head it rattles..
is that a good thing ?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Hey guys, what would you spend on a CS8000 with low hours? My wife found one on Craigslist she just wants to know if she should pick it up to re-sell it.


 
I hope it's not the one in NH.


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> When i shake MY head it rattles..
> is that a good thing ?


 
Yes, it means there is something in there, probably stihl bar nuts. Does it sound like maracas.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Yes, it means there is something in there, probably stihl bar nuts. Does it sound like maracas.


 
O ya,..hell ya,. if I shake my head hard enough I would knock myself out cold, far too much stuff rattlin around in there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I hope it's not the one in NH.


 
Spill the beans.


----------



## jimdad07

Yeah Ron, spill the beans. It's one that is about ten miles from home. They're asking $400 for it, claim to have only about 30 hrs on it, if only saws had voices to speak and hour meters.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Yeah Ron, spill the beans. It's one that is about ten miles from home. They're asking $400 for it, claim to have only about 30 hrs on it, if only saws had voices to speak and hour meters.


 
Well if it's 10 mi from your home in NY it's not the one in NH then.

http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/2209993706.html

to far for me..


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Yeah Ron, spill the beans. It's one that is about ten miles from home. They're asking $400 for it, claim to have only about 30 hrs on it, if only saws had voices to speak and hour meters.


 
If its in decent shape, sounds like it would be ,it should sell for a hundred to two more, could make some change on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Watch out guys,..Ron is going to come over and flamethrower me, hope I did not hurt his feelings.


----------



## jimdad07

He says he will go as low as $380 for it, might be worth it.


----------



## roncoinc

How come when i wear my stihl hat my head gets cold again an hour later ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> He says he will go as low as $380 for it, might be worth it.


 
Can`t see why not, still you have to check it out, you just never know til you give it a good look over.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> How come when i wear my stihl hat my head gets cold again an hour later ??


 
With the cap on?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Come on guys,..only a few more posts to make a hundred, do I have to get there posting just by myself?


----------



## caleath

I am back. I went and took a nap and feel alot better. Amazing how a nap can do that


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> How come when i wear my stihl hat my head gets cold again an hour later ??


 






Maybe you are wearing one of these


----------



## roncoinc

I just pulled a carb out of the USC and went outside to use the can of carb cleaner on it..
pack of coydogs about 200 yards away must have found something..
the sounds they were making spine chilling..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta stay focused, this thread could reach 100 pages before I go to Cali.


----------



## caleath

Jerry,

I think things will get better. I was just in a piss poor mood. Its just tough when you dont have alot of parts saws laying around to snatch the occasional missing part from. 

Lots of work goes on in my little shop. I probably lost it when I was building something else.


----------



## GA_Boy

caleath said:


> I wonder why folks want it gone...we arent hurting anyone at all. Folks getting along..talking chainsaws etc. Oh well I like it


 
Don't pay attention to me, i was just shart talkin'


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I am back. I went and took a nap and feel alot better. Amazing how a nap can do that


 
Your not supposed to be napping during the day untill you get Jerry's age !!


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gotta stay focused, this thread could reach 100 pages before I go to Cali.


 
When do you leave? I hope you are able to keep up entertaining us while you are out there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I just pulled a carb out of the USC and went outside to use the can of carb cleaner on it..
> pack of coydogs about 200 yards away must have found something..
> the sounds they were making spine chilling..


 
You wouldn`t want to mess with them up here, each one weighs over 70 lbs, big males 80+. Many times I have been surrounded by them in the woods, had them growling and snapping just out of sight. We were fishing in the backwoods 3 years back and a pack hounded us for 3 days. One big black one nearly jumped into the canoe with Allen,my fishing buddy on that trip, he had caught 4 nice trout and was tied to a bush near the shore at a rivermouth. He was wet fly fishing in the outer end of the canoe when one approached and was about to jump in the canoe, I was mid stream with chest waders on and gave him a shout, he nearly jumped overboard, freaked the sh-t outa him, the coyote turned tail but did not go far.


----------



## jimdad07

At my inlaws right now, using my mother inlaw's lap top to catch up on the thread. 
Almost a hundred pages huh? I'll try to help out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

GA_Boy said:


> Don't pay attention to me, i was just shart talkin'


 
Youre alright, lotsa shart talkin goin on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Your not supposed to be napping during the day untill you get Jerry's age !!


 
Ya,..well...


----------



## caleath

GA_Boy said:


> Don't pay attention to me, i was just shart talkin'


 
Well you are welcome to stay and enjoy the fun.


----------



## jimdad07

The coyotes have been getting thick down here too. I read a good article on how they had bred with timber wolves as they came down through Canada from the west. They say those bigger ones that you see and would swear was a wolf is most likely one of those mixed ones. They have been getting very brave here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Jerry,
> 
> I think things will get better. I was just in a piss poor mood. Its just tough when you dont have alot of parts saws laying around to snatch the occasional missing part from.
> 
> Lots of work goes on in my little shop. I probably lost it when I was building something else.


 
I am positive that it will.


----------



## caleath

Not sure what age that is...but it seems once I hit 40 a Sunday after noon nap always makes me feel better.


----------



## caleath

We have tons of coyotes, bobcats, etc here. Folks are now seeing black bears around. I will crap myself when the day comes that I come up on one of those.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You wouldn`t want to mess with them up here, each one weighs over 70 lbs, big males 80+. Many times I have been surrounded by them in the woods, had them growling and snapping just out of sight. We were fishing in the backwoods 3 years back and a pack hounded us for 3 days. One big black one nearly jumped into the canoe with Allen,my fishing buddy on that trip, he had caught 4 nice trout and was tied to a bush near the shore at a rivermouth. He was wet fly fishing in the outer end of the canoe when one approached and was about to jump in the canoe, I was mid stream with chest waders on and gave him a shout, he nearly jumped overboard, freaked the sh-t outa him, the coyote turned tail but did not go far.


 
The ones around here are pretty shy... with everybody trying to shoot them all the time they learned peope are l not good for thier health 
as soon as i shut the door all went quite !


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> The coyotes have been getting thick down here too. I read a good article on how they had bred with timber wolves as they came down through Canada from the west. They say those bigger ones that you see and would swear was a wolf is most likely one of those mixed ones. They have been getting very brave here.


 
Unfortunately they have now killed here and several attacks on people also, they are big and agressive. There are 3 of them within earshot of my place here, see them often, no stray cats around here, don`t let out little lap dogs either. They definitely are mixed breed, mostly Wolf but way more cunning, not hard to see the domesticated dog in them, like border collie.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> We have tons of coyotes, bobcats, etc here. Folks are now seeing black bears around. I will crap myself when the day comes that I come up on one of those.


 
I have 300 lb black bears 10 ' from my back door during the summer, they like compost heaps.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> When do you leave? I hope you are able to keep up entertaining us while you are out there.


 
I leave Tuesday morning around 7 am so no more chatting for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I leave Tuesday morning around 7 am so no more chatting for at least 2 weeks.



Say it isnt so...what are we going to do for knowledge ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Say it isnt so...what are we going to do for knowledge ?


 
There are so many on here with so much more than me.


----------



## jimdad07

Make sure you take a lot of pictures Jerry.


----------



## roncoinc

Just went out on the deck to get some wood and one of the alarms went off,came back inside with the wood and another alarm went off..
picked up the 12ga and spot light and went back out and didnt see anything..
one thing they do around here is take a BIG sharp hook and hang it from a limb about 5 feet up and put a dead chicken on it..
I wouldnt put up with them thing endangering my pets and family..
when you go out fishin or in the woods Jerry dont you carry ??


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Say it isnt so...what are we going to do for knowledge ?


 
We will all be Jerry Jonesing !! LOL !!


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Evenin' Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

WoodChucker81 said:


> Evenin' Ron.


 
HEY !!! 
there he is !! 
aint seen you around in a coydog's age !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Just went out on the deck to get some wood and one of the alarms went off,came back inside with the wood and another alarm went off..
> picked up the 12ga and spot light and went back out and didnt see anything..
> one thing they do around here is take a BIG sharp hook and hang it from a limb about 5 feet up and put a dead chicken on it..
> I wouldnt put up with them thing endangering my pets and family..
> when you go out fishin or in the woods Jerry dont you carry ??


 
Just my fishin rod, but it is gettin a little serious now, a young woman was killed by them in Cape Breton, real close to the main highway. There are lots of them here just as big and agressive. We can legally carry a long gun/shotgun for protection in the woods can`t divuldge what I carry due to our no concealed weapon laws.


----------



## GA_Boy

caleath said:


> We have tons of coyotes, bobcats, etc here. Folks are now seeing black bears around. I will crap myself when the day comes that I come up on one of those.


 


roncoinc said:


> The ones around here are pretty shy... with everybody trying to shoot them all the time they learned peope are l not good for thier health
> as soon as i shut the door all went quite !


 


pioneerguy600 said:


> Unfortunately they have now killed here and several attacks on people also, they are big and agressive. There are 3 of them within earshot of my place here, see them often, no stray cats around here, don`t let out little lap dogs either. They definitely are mixed breed, mostly Wolf but way more cunning, not hard to see the domesticated dog in them, like border collie.


 
We even have them as far south as middle GA. I can't stand em, they aren't indigenous to these parts and they eat/kill everything. They are messing up the white tail deer population because they prey on the yearlings. But they're da** smart and seem to only come out/hunt at night. It's to the point now i don't go walking in the woods without a firearm.


----------



## GA_Boy

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just my fishin rod, but it is gettin a little serious now, a young woman was killed by them in Cape Breton, real close to the main highway. There are lots of them here just as big and agressive. We can legally carry a long gun/shotgun for protection in the woods can`t divuldge what I carry due to our no concealed weapon laws.


 
If you are in the woods and it's not concealed, as in on your hip in plain sight, then that shouldn't count as being concealed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

There will likely be a cull kill here soon but my dad told me that there is only one way to rid the place of them, strictnine!! They killed all the wolves off here, the only thing that got rid of the last ones was poison and plenty of it all over the Province. Shooting them only gets the stupid ones.


----------



## pioneerguy600

GA_Boy said:


> If you are in the woods and it's not concealed, as in on your hip in plain sight, then that shouldn't count as being concealed.


 
Law says the barrel must be 15.5 inches long, before long it will be increased to 20". Hence we call it a long gun law.


----------



## GA_Boy

So what you're saying is, you guys up there can't have pis.........erm, short guns, period? that blows


----------



## farrell

here in my little corner of the world we have lots of yotes and black bear too. never used to. there populations have exploded. the yotes as others have said are smart and get big like the size of big german sheperds big 125lbs in some cases. i have been chased up trees by the S.O.Bs during archery season. not much fun! i read a study in a magazine about how scientist have captured and studied the eastern coyote and there is more eastern wolf (supposedly extinct) in them than coyote


----------



## pioneerguy600

GA_Boy said:


> So what you're saying is, you guys up there can't have pis.........erm, short guns, period? that blows


 
Sort of, can own a registered pistol, can`t carry it. Only to be used at a shooting gallery or registered shooting range. Special permits and storage in a gun vault, transported with a special permit in a locked gun case to and from said shooting facilities. More restrictions and hoops to jump through than what its worth. The criminals don`t give a shat for these laws and carry no matter what.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> here in my little corner of the world we have lots of yotes and black bear too. never used to. there populations have exploded. the yotes as others have said are smart and get big like the size of big german sheperds big 125lbs in some cases. i have been chased up trees by the S.O.Bs during archery season. not much fun! i read a study in a magazine about how scientist have captured and studied the eastern coyote and there is more eastern wolf (supposedly extinct) in them than coyote


 
The Eastern Wolf was never really erradicated or extinct, they knew where there was a big pack of them and actually nurtured them for 40 odd years, next thing they started showing up where they thought there were no such thing. There was even a small pack of them here in N.S. unknown to most, they were a study group, guess what, they all escaped and have never been captured.


----------



## jimdad07

I like to carry the old trusty 30-30 in the woods with me. There's been too many cougar sightings over the last couple of years around here plus all of the added coyotes. I wish I had a pistol permit, but I don't so that's what I bring in. It is short enough to swing quick and with a red dot scope it finds the target real fast.


----------



## GA_Boy

pioneerguy600 said:


> ...The criminals don`t give a shat for these laws and carry no matter what.


 
Exactly, and that's why we keep the scales evened out down here. :mean: Lawmakers know full well if they tried (as if!) to make it where law abiding citizens couldn't have guns, then only the criminals would have them.


----------



## farrell

they are a giant pain in the [email protected]#. one beef farmer in the area found a den one year and set up a trail camera. the yotes/wolves brought in over 60 whitetailed deer fawns in a month. now when you drive past their farm there is usaully 20-30 yotes hanging in the tree in the front yard.


----------



## GA_Boy

roncoinc said:


> How come when i wear my stihl hat my head gets cold again an hour later ??


 
What's with the "Made in China" crap?


----------



## pioneerguy600

GA_Boy said:


> What's with the "Made in China" crap?


 
It won`t keep Ron`s head warm.


----------



## jimdad07

I bet if you look at most of what any of us are wearing you'll see the same thing on the tag, sucks but it is the way it is. We still have to wear clothes, thank god for free trade :taped:


----------



## caleath

I carry a 41 mag with me all the time. I am at times more worried about the dope heads that like to find places to hide there stuff than the animals. 

A few years ago someone dumped out a meth lab on our property. I would hate to come across those folks in the woods. I pretty much always take the dog with me unless I am hunting.


----------



## RandyMac

http://sat.wrh.noaa.gov/satellite/4km/WR/WV4.GIF

It's almost here Jerry.


Always armed, even in the shop.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We do seem to have less crime up here but I doubt it is because of our law enforcement.


----------



## roncoinc

Here in the free country i live in aint nothin to see sombody in the liquor store with a pistol on thier side..
they even just passed a law is legal to carry in the state capitol building !!
only place you cant carry in NH now is a court house.. they fear for the lawyers !! :msp_laugh:


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> http://sat.wrh.noaa.gov/satellite/4km/WR/WV4.GIF
> 
> It's almost here Jerry.
> 
> 
> Always armed, even in the shop.
> 
> Must be a awful feeling having to be armed all the time for personal protection. I checked the 10 day forecast and its wet through to Friday, just like home to me..LOL


----------



## caleath

Drugs are a real problem in this area. Lots of poor people and very rural area. Thats a bad combo. 

Back to saws....

I didnt port or do any fancy stuff with the 026. I want to make sure it runs etc. Since its my first split case build.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> RandyMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://sat.wrh.noaa.gov/satellite/4km/WR/WV4.GIF
> 
> It's almost here Jerry.
> 
> 
> Always armed, even in the shop.
> 
> Must be a awful feeling having to be armed all the time for personal protection. I checked the 10 day forecast and its wet through to Friday, just like home to me..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am armed in the shop too. 12 gauge fits just right under the bench.
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thats a clean saw you got there on the bench Randy,..no don`t go spillin any of that Beam as that would constitute alcohol abuse!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Drugs are a real problem in this area. Lots of poor people and very rural area. Thats a bad combo.
> 
> Back to saws....
> 
> I didnt port or do any fancy stuff with the 026. I want to make sure it runs etc. Since its my first split case build.


 
You get that saw runnig yet?
I do 3-4 tear downs and rebuild in a day, all running before I go home for supper.


----------



## GA_Boy

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must be a awful feeling having to be armed all the time for personal protection.


 
Not at all, gives me a warm n fuzzy feeling actually. :hmm3grin2orange:
Knowing i'm not counting on police protection that's 5 minutes away is my satisfaction.


----------



## pioneerguy600

While I been jawwing and typin here tonight I tore down an 090 and replaced the P&C , rebuilt the Tilly and reassembled it with new airfilter and fuel lines.


----------



## pioneerguy600

GA_Boy said:


> Not at all, gives me a warm n fuzzy feeling actually. :hmm3grin2orange:
> Knowing i'm not counting on police protection that's 5 minutes away is my satisfaction.


 
I would not like to have to rely on the police for nothing at all.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> While I been jawwing and typin here tonight I tore down an 090 and replaced the P&C , rebuilt the Tilly and reassembled it with new airfilter and fuel lines.


 
Now THATS multi tasking !!

On the carry all the time it aint just for the bad guy's,,,tho that ONE time may come up when you need it.. dem dam bears and coydogs when it comes in handy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well this rant was good for 2 more pages...LOL


----------



## RandyMac

I know all to well the local cops and have no confidence in them.

I go armed out of habit, feels funny not to be, like walking in woods without boots on.

While screwing around, I got a 10-10 to run, it does well. Had a tag on the handle " won't run $60 to fix"
wire was loose at the switch.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Now THATS multi tasking !!
> 
> On the carry all the time it aint just for the bad guy's,,,tho that ONE time may come up when you need it.. dem dam bears and coydogs when it comes in handy.


 
Comes in handy for them snakes so I hear.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You get that saw runnig yet?
> I do 3-4 tear downs and rebuild in a day, all running before I go home for supper.


 
Well thats why you are here. 

Its all together, I am waiting on carb still. I wish I had that many saws to work on.


----------



## caleath

We live on the very edge of two counties. There is no city police, town too small, state police at least 20 mins away, county cops...well I would rather rely on myself.

You guys are good. I have a TS 400 apart, they musta never run an air filter on that saw. 

I will get there one day. I suppose I am not doing too bad. I just started in October.


----------



## caleath

Quickly will an 025 brake handle fit a 021?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Well thats why you are here.
> 
> Its all together, I am waiting on carb still. I wish I had that many saws to work on.


 
Better be careful what you wish for, more saws to work on, you gotta be kiddin,..right..LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Quickly will an 025 brake handle fit a 021?


 
I will let you in on a little secret, I never work on non PRO saws, the 026 on up are fair game in the pro series, homeowner saws don`t come through the door.


----------



## caleath

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lombard-Chainsa...ps=63&clkid=7071449164167822505#ht_500wt_1156

Might be a good fixer upper


----------



## caleath

Its for one I bought a week or so ago ..my mistake...I needed a chainbrake handle and cover. I bought them both. I am sure they will fit. I hope they do.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I know all to well the local cops and have no confidence in them.
> 
> I go armed out of habit, feels funny not to be, like walking in woods without boots on.
> 
> While screwing around, I got a 10-10 to run, it does well. Had a tag on the handle " won't run $60 to fix"
> wire was loose at the switch.


 
Seen plenty of mis diagnosed saws in my time, heck a lot of my collection are mis diagnosed saws that owners gave up on and left at repair shops, then they got passed on to me, the shop owners don`t want the hassle of fixing them so I figure I got a deal on most of them


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lombard-Chainsa...ps=63&clkid=7071449164167822505#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Might be a good fixer upper


 
Yep,..an XL12 clone, good saw.


----------



## caleath

I let that one go. I need to concentrate on what I have on hand. I need to study up and figure out on what I want to collect as far as older go.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea,..I tried that, Pioneers were my main intrest then all the others just kept sneaking in.


----------



## caleath

It will probably end up being Homelite , I have 3 already and they are more common here, not sure I might get into old Stihls...who knows. 

Where is Jim...did he fall asleep again


----------



## pioneerguy600

He probably did but he will come back and tell us he was playing with the toddlers again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time to sign out again, Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Good night Jerry

I will be here a bit longer than bed time for me too.


----------



## caleath

Good morning rise and shine....


----------



## SawTroll

roncoinc said:


> How come when i wear my stihl hat my head gets cold again an hour later ??



It is getting hard to avoid everything made in China...:msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

SawTroll said:


> It is getting hard to avoid everything made in China...:msp_mad:


 
Aint that the truth !


----------



## John R

Don't have anything to add to this thread, but here's a bump to keep it going to get it to 100 pages.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks for the bump John.
Just dropping in while on lunch break, not much happening here today, little snow fell overnight, tensioner pivot bolt sheared off in the new John Deere skidsteer, factory tech here tearing down enough bits to get at drilling the bolt for removal.Had to take the rear guard,rad,fan and hoses off to gain access, drilled and removed the broken part but the threads are buggered, bolt over torqued at factory. We will get er done by 5.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## RandyMac

kinda noisy here this morning.


----------



## caleath

Just dropped by to say howdy. Back to work....husky sucks


----------



## caleath

Anything odd to look for on an 034. I found one fairly cheap and a customer is looking for a bigger saw than his 51 husky.


----------



## John R

caleath said:


> Just dropped by to say howdy. Back to work....husky sucks


 
Just gotta pick, I do agree though. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihlman95

dont worry gentlemen, in do time you will be so busy you wish you didn't have a saw shop. it all come in good time. mine did. slow right now tho.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Anything odd to look for on an 034. I found one fairly cheap and a customer is looking for a bigger saw than his 51 husky.


 
Nothing odd about the 034, they are a great small saw like all Stihls, not the most powerful but it is what it is. My 034 does not come close to my 036 PRO, there is an 034 Super that is close to an 036 power wise.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> kinda noisy here this morning.


 
Howdy Randy,... No saws running on here today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Just dropped by to say howdy. Back to work....husky sucks



Howdy Cliff.


----------



## AOD

Just sittin' here thinking of how I am going to launch all of the 009's into the center of the sun, and how bad I want to get a new Poulan from Blowes.

Also, Homelite rules


----------



## pioneerguy600

AOD said:


> Just sittin' here thinking of how I am going to launch all of the 009's into the center of the sun, and how bad I want to get a new Poulan from Blowes.
> 
> Also, Homelite rules


 
Always figured you as a 009 kinda guy. Did you not say the 009 was an awesome saw?


----------



## AOD

pioneerguy600 said:


> Always figured you as a 009 kinda guy. Did you not say the 009 was an awesome saw?



Sort of like how like Justin Bieber is such an awesome musician.


----------



## stipes

*Lol!!!*



AOD said:


> Sort of like how like Justin Bieber is such an awesome musician.


 
I seen where he won the best new artist of the year Grammy... NOT!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

This thread is getting diversafied..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Need help, my 090 is running backwards, do I have the flywheel on backwards? .....


----------



## stipes

*No...*



pioneerguy600 said:


> Need help, my 090 is running backwards, do I have the flywheel on backwards? .....


 
You need to move to Australia,,and then it would run the right way.......


----------



## RandyMac

Jerry, stage one blew through, stage two is on it's way. No big deal, storm is in lower moderate range.
http://sat.wrh.noaa.gov/satellite/4km/WR/VIS4.GIF


----------



## pioneerguy600

stipes said:


> You need to move to Australia,,and then it would run the right way.......


 
Yes you are correct,..I forgot, that is where it is headed and I purposely set it to run that way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Jerry, stage one blew through, stage two is on it's way. No big deal, storm is in lower moderate range.
> http://sat.wrh.noaa.gov/satellite/4km/WR/VIS4.GIF


 
More mist than heavy rain, I want to drive North but the wife and daughter want to drive South, maybe if I can drive long enough each day I can do both..LOL


----------



## roncoinc

*rating threads*

been trying to figure out what threads get most looks and most responses on this CHAINSAW forum..
listed in order from what i have seen.

#1 i just had a baby !!
#2 my dog died 
#3 my porting jobs are AWSOME but i aint gonna tell ya what i did !
#4 what should i buy for my first saw ?
#5 what saw is better ? dolmar,husky or stihl ?
#6 which oil should i use ?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
#99 any post that took a lot of work complete with pictures and annotations discribing something in detail that could be used by many involved in working on saws..


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas...ok I bought the 034. This one is going to be for a customer. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

I think I have some room for a little profit and helping a guy out. I think:msp_unsure:


----------



## procarbine2k1

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas...ok I bought the 034. This one is going to be for a customer.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> I think I have some room for a little profit and helping a guy out. I think:msp_unsure:



Looks like a pretty good buy to me. Good luck with it!


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> More mist than heavy rain, I want to drive North but the wife and daughter want to drive South, maybe if I can drive long enough each day I can do both..LOL


 
Long misty days linger on and on........


----------



## caleath

I wont be around until later....Boyscout night you know...I will catch up with you guys later.


----------



## procarbine2k1

RandyMac said:


> Long misty days linger on and on........


 
Got that MCC decal designed on the plotter software Randy. Wish there was a way I could give you a preview so you could see if it needs tweaked or not!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas...ok I bought the 034. This one is going to be for a customer.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> I think I have some room for a little profit and helping a guy out. I think:msp_unsure:


 
034 Super is really a 036, not a bad price but about double what I paid for mine, guy I got it from could not remember what was wrong with it but said it did not work very well, the impulse line was off on the base end, cheap fix, plug it back on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Long misty days linger on and on........


 
I have worked outside most of my life, a little wet won`t bother me at all and its a heck of a lot warmer out there than it will be over here...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I wont be around until later....Boyscout night you know...I will catch up with you guys later.


 
Later then Cliff.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas...ok I bought the 034. This one is going to be for a customer.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> I think I have some room for a little profit and helping a guy out. I think:msp_unsure:


 
WHAT !! ???? you REALLY did spend that much on it ???
truly amazing...............
good luck to you is all i can say...i really do hope you make out but i cant see fixing that and helping somebody out AND making a profit..
Ok,you said "little" profit  i do that myself,50 cents an hour and i'm happy


----------



## roncoinc

TWO MORE PAGES HAS TO BE DONE TONITE !!
cmon you slackers,break 100.. !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where`s Jim and Huskies suck!!


----------



## RandyMac

As slow as this thread is, you would think it was the Homelite thread. Talk about slackers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not many on here yet tonight, maybe they got a life all of a sudden!


----------



## RandyMac

Got squalls coming in.

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r....val=1&setprefs.7.key=RADSMO&setprefs.7.val=1


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Got squalls coming in.
> 
> Tryin to scare me off?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hope a couple more posters drop by before I have to pack it in tonight, gotta turn in early as its going to be an up early and race off to the airport before breakfast.


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope a couple more posters drop by before I have to pack it in tonight, gotta turn in early as its going to be an up early and race off to the airport before breakfast.


 
nah.
You will be way south, almost Mexico.


----------



## roncoinc

How many more post's needed ??

man,my walbro thread going to hell quick


----------



## jimdad07

Just got in from a side job. Only a couple more pages huh? We can make it, have to do it for Jerry, I guess you could call him one of our "kids". Husky sucks.


----------



## jimdad07

Hope I didn't miss Jerry before the big trip.


----------



## jimdad07

Can I put a 36" bar on a 455 Rancher?


----------



## jimdad07

I'll bet I could make it work for part of a cut.


----------



## jimdad07

Don't mind me, just trying to catch up on the posting.


----------



## jimdad07

My wife is sending me to pick up the big Echo tomorrow after work, she says I can make a couple of cuts with it so she can video it for fleabay. I just don't think that's fair, but I don't have a big enough collection yet to sell a couple to buy this one. Another biggun will come along at some point.


----------



## roncoinc

OH no !!! we arent "jerry's" kids are we ??
tho i do feel kinda "special" ..


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can send you down a 72" Stihl bar and chain for that 455. You want skip or full chisel?
Havn`t signed off yet.


----------



## jimdad07

You guys don't think that's fair do you?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> My wife is sending me to pick up the big Echo tomorrow after work, she says I can make a couple of cuts with it so she can video it for fleabay. I just don't think that's fair, but I don't have a big enough collection yet to sell a couple to buy this one. Another biggun will come along at some point.


 
You don`t want one of them Echos anyway, sell it and keep the funds, a good saw will come along.


----------



## jimdad07

She's already made me pick up an 044, let me make sure it worked all right and then sold it on me. I would complain but she's enjoying bringing in some extra.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OH no !!! we arent "jerry's" kids are we ??
> tho i do feel kinda "special" ..


 
You must be thinkin of Jerry Lewis, now don`t you feel special..


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> You don`t want one of them Echos anyway, sell it and keep the funds, a good saw will come along.


 
Do they suck as bad as Husky's, do they? I'm still at a point where I like most of them. I do not like the box store Husky's, but I wouldn't mind trying a bigger pro model.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> She's already made me pick up an 044, let me make sure it worked all right and then sold it on me. I would complain but she's enjoying bringing in some extra.


 
Nothing wrong with making money off saws.
However I spend too much on saws and don`t sell them, must be sumpin wrong with that.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> My wife is sending me to pick up the big Echo tomorrow after work, she says I can make a couple of cuts with it so she can video it for fleabay. I just don't think that's fair, but I don't have a big enough collection yet to sell a couple to buy this one. Another biggun will come along at some point.


 
That big echo 8000 by me i was late on,.. went with an extra 36in b&c ,, $40 for all of it  .


----------



## caleath

Posting from my phone,not so easy


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Do they suck as bad as Husky's, do they? I'm still at a point where I like most of them. I do not like the box store Husky's, but I wouldn't mind trying a bigger pro model.


 
All the guys` around here , not AS ,but around my area wouldn`t be caught runnin an Echo. I have only run and worked extensively on 2 Echo 670`s, they would make fine homeowner occasional use saws but I would not recommend them for serious cutting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Posting from my phone,not so easy


 
Them buttons ,mighty small.


----------



## RiverRat2

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them buttons ,mighty small.



Ah them young peops!!!!! They can post with anything!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,..$40 for that Echo and the bars+ chains would have been a smokin deal.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Do they suck as bad as Husky's, do they? I'm still at a point where I like most of them. I do not like the box store Husky's, but I wouldn't mind trying a bigger pro model.


 
You dont own a husky ???
SHAME on you !!


----------



## RandyMac

100, can we stop?


----------



## pioneerguy600

RiverRat2 said:


> Ah them young peops!!!!! They can post with anything!!!


 
Seems all they do, walkin around pokin them things like nothin else matters.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> That big echo 8000 by me i was late on,.. went with an extra 36in b&c ,, $40 for all of it  .


 
That sucks pretty bad. I have been watching CL pretty close for those deals, have to catch them before my wife does.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> 20-25



20-25.....:monkey:


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> 100, can we stop?


 
100 !!! Jerry can go to bed now  old fart !!


----------



## jimdad07

No I don't own one of them box store Huskys, but I have run a couple of them and they just didn't feel very well built to me. I could be wrong though, it's happened before, I think it was back in June of 2003, then I found out that I wasn't wrong, just wrong about being wrong.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nother 15 mins.


----------



## jimdad07

I have to sign out, the little ones are having trouble getting to sleep with me pounding the key board. Have a good trip Jerry, I hope you get to see everything you want out there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Box store Huskies suck big time, however I have never run one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have to sign out, the little ones are having trouble getting to sleep with me pounding the key board. Have a good trip Jerry, I hope you get to see everything you want out there.


 
Thnks,..see ya when I get back,,stay safe and keep posting up this thread.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bet this thread is near top of the page right now,..gotta go looksee.


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaaaaaawwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!
Sucks to be an old fart..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yyaaaaaaawwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!
> Sucks to be an old fart..


 
Yup,..it must.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to sign out for tonight, its 11 pm here and I will have to be up in 4.5 hrs for my long trip tomorrow.
Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Well I didnt make it in time to post up. Jerry have fun on your trip. I will keep things in line here . 

Heck I thought I found a good deal. You dont find many good deals around here anyway.


----------



## caleath

Good morning everyone...Jerry be careful on your trip. Take some rain gear it look like you will need it.


----------



## roncoinc

I may get to do some saw work today 
coldest day this week,will be warming up so it's time to defrost the freezer when i can set stuff outside..
when thats done have a couple simple saws to get going..so i can buy food to puit in the freezer !!


----------



## caleath

Warmest day for us....it was 9 degrees last week now 70 today.


----------



## caleath

What no Jerry and the place goes to pot?


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl sucks.........


----------



## caleath

Nah Husky sucks....

Where is Jim....? 

You get any work done?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Nah Husky sucks....
> 
> Where is Jim....?
> 
> You get any work done?


 
Actually i did,a nice older homeowner saw is ready to go and two carbs in the USC now..
i live by them cheap saws,,sell easy on CL.. lot easier for them to come up with $50 than $200.
crap !! ,, gotta lull the carbs and squirt em out with carb cleaner now !! 
tnx for reminding me !!


----------



## caleath

That has been the issue for me too. I like working on the pro saws..but most folks cant afford them rebuilt.

I am doing that 034 for a customer that requested a pro saw, I probably wont make a dime. The customer will be happy and he will spread the word for sure.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> That has been the issue for me too. I like working on the pro saws..but most folks cant afford them rebuilt.
> 
> I am doing that 034 for a customer that requested a pro saw, I probably wont make a dime. The customer will be happy and he will spread the word for sure.


 
One of the carbs i just did is for an stihl 03X sumthing,like WHO cares anyway ?? 
got it in the original case with tools even,overpaid at $25 ,really clean and should be able to get $100 or so for it.. maybe i put that back together tomorrow and see if anything ELSE wrong with it 

shoot,gotta bring the 041av by the machine shop for a new helicoil for the handle bolt.. then try to dump that one.
not a good time to sell saws,maybe should wait untill spring ??


----------



## caleath

I am only getting saws for folks as they ask for them. If I can find them cheap enough I will get them. 

I know where everyone is now...watching that train wreck of a thread about the missing saw.


----------



## caleath

Oh snap here comes trouble. Hi Jim


----------



## jimdad07

Trouble. I'll tell you what trouble is, trouble is the 80cc saw in my back room that is going by way of Fleabay. That's trouble. It's killing me. Not a bad saw, ran it today when I got home and it seems to have pretty good balls, not as much as a 7900, but pretty darn good. I'll just have to save my pennies for a nice used 066. Going to be very busy come next week, on call for another two week stint. Hate to post and run, but I have to be up early and out the door, have to work about 80 miles away and need to t be there by 7:00am. Hopefully I can get some time the chat with you guys tomorrow night.


----------



## caleath

You are a drive by poster I see...whats with the saw? Did you buy it to sell? Be careful driving tomorrow.


----------



## caleath

I had to come back in here where there is sanity.


----------



## cbfarmall

caleath said:


> I had to come back in here where there is sanity.


 
I'm badmouthing those threads every chance I get, just short of calling the OP stoopid.

Chris B.


----------



## caleath

cbfarmall said:


> I'm badmouthing those threads every chance I get, just short of calling the OP stoopid.
> 
> Chris B.



I need to stay in here where I belong. Some people just...well they piss me off.


----------



## wampum

caleath said:


> I am only getting saws for folks as they ask for them. If I can find them cheap enough I will get them.
> 
> I know where everyone is now...watching that train wreck of a thread about the missing saw.


 
As soon as I saw that thread I deleted it. I know it got deleted earlier by Mrs AS. I could not believe it started back up. I am still learning but its gone and thats all that matters.I hope it is not brought up again.I will try to delete all posts that get into bashing other members,that is not what this site is about.


----------



## caleath

wampum said:


> As soon as I saw that thread I deleted it. I know it got deleted earlier by Mrs AS. I could not believe it started back up. I am still learning but its gone and thats all that matters.I hope it is not brought up again.I will try to delete all posts that get into bashing other members,that is not what this site is about.


 
I am glad. No good could have come from that mess. I should have known better than to post there, but it just wasnt right.


----------



## caleath

Good morning all. Not sure who all is here.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Good morning all. Not sure who all is here.


 
Nobody,,
that counts anyway


----------



## farrell

i count! well IMHO! how is everyone this wonderful day?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> i count! well IMHO! how is everyone this wonderful day?


 
Everything FINE here !!
gotta go find a box to ship a 350 case in now..
gonna slip in a couple saw tools as a surprise while i'm packing it..


----------



## caleath

Well I am home.. good day today. I found out the place that I have been getting Stihl parts from, its an autoparts store thats sells Sthil, carries a full line of Oregon parts etc.

I am so pleased, no more searching hi and low for stuff. I needed a sprocket rim for a saw. They had it on the shelf. No ordering it for me. Its a good day.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> You are a drive by poster I see...whats with the saw? Did you buy it to sell? Be careful driving tomorrow.


 
Sorry buddy, it's been hectic. My wife bought that saw and is already re-selling it. Not a bad runner, but I don't like it as much my 044, which btw, is a RUNNER!!! I got the new carb today, put it on and it is purring. Good to have that not hanging over my head. Glad to see you had a good day. Lots of new faces in the thread, I almost feel like a stranger. Hey Ron and Randy if you boys are logged on.


----------



## caleath

Jim good to see you...which saw did she sell? I thought you had 2 44's?


----------



## jimdad07

She sold the 44 she had bought, and now she had me pick up that big Echo cs8000 yesterday so she could sell it. She's trying to save up enough to go buy a bunch of junkers at that one Stihl dealer I told you about.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Randy, have a good one today?


----------



## caleath

Wow glad to see she is getting into it. Let me know what you guys find at the dealer.


----------



## jimdad07

You got it. I hope to find a couple smaller ones like 026's for a project or two. I found another place that deals Stihl, Huskies and Jonsereds. They have bunch of dead saws that have been stripped to bare bones. I might try to see what I can dig up in the way of 066 body parts like cases and what not for the next project. I wish there were more Dolmars kicking around, but they just don't have a big enough dealer network here to have a bunch of old ones all over the place.


----------



## roncoinc

Hot Damn !! gonna get above freezing for a couple of days 
be able to heat the shop !!
dropped an 041 off at the machine shop for a helicoil in the handle,,then that get to go away and then ONE Stihl left !! 
then disease free 
i rotten :msp_razz:


----------



## jimdad07

Went out to get an armload of firewood a little bit ago and had to make the detour to the shop and fire that 044 up. Runs so smooth now with the new carb. That is a fine machine. It can't weigh any more than my 6400 and it has a few bonus cc's and heated grips. If only Husky could make something that nice.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Hot Damn !! gonna get above freezing for a couple of days
> be able to heat the shop !!
> dropped an 041 off at the machine shop for a helicoil in the handle,,then that get to go away and then ONE Stihl left !!
> then disease free
> i rotten :msp_razz:


 
I seem to also recall a member here who said that about a year ago, and he just can't stay away from the creamsicle. Even if he doesn't have an eye for quality, at least his inner Stihl fan does.:msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I seem to also recall a member here who said that about a year ago, and he just can't stay away from the creamsicle. Even if he doesn't have an eye for quality, at least his inner Stihl fan does.:msp_tongue:


 
:msp_mad: watch it fella or you WILL start a fight !!! LOL !! 
I cant help it if they keep sneaking in when i aint lookin !
that old 041 aint a bad saw tho,a little heavy and underpowered for a 50cc saw but heavy duty for sure..
whadaya think i can git for a one owner great shape 028 woodboss ??
sugestions ??


----------



## jimdad07

I would say a couple hundred, that was a good saw. How much are you looking to get for it?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I would say a couple hundred, that was a good saw. How much are you looking to get for it?


 
I was going to try $225 on CL and see what happened..
same for the 041,it has a like new B&c on it.


----------



## caleath

I am eating and typing at the same time....


----------



## jimdad07

Me too. Hey Ron, I am interested in that 028 for my father in law. My wife was asking if you wouldn't mind putting up a video of it and if you would ship to New York and for how much. That is one nice looking machine. Looks like it was hardly ever used.


----------



## jimdad07

OK Cliff and Ron, where did you go? I am watching tumbleweeds blowing across the computer screen.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey look...oh never mind.


----------



## caleath

Sorry I was watching Sons of Guns...

I missed a dang part on Ebay too...grrr


----------



## jimdad07

What part did you miss? I got lucky on that used carb I bought, didn't even have to turn a screw on it except to richen it up on the high side just a tad to break in the new piston.


----------



## caleath

fuel tank for a TS 400 its a cut off saw....now the search is on


----------



## jimdad07

Do you want a phone number for a place up here that has tons and tons of Stihl parts kicking around? They might ship to you, I would offer to run for the parts but they are about an hour from me and I can't promise when I'd be able to get there.


----------



## jimdad07

Sent you the number anyway.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Me too. Hey Ron, I am interested in that 028 for my father in law. My wife was asking if you wouldn't mind putting up a video of it and if you would ship to New York and for how much. That is one nice looking machine. Looks like it was hardly ever used.


 
No vidio yet,cant find any wood,all buried !! except my firewood.
i did repaint the clutch cover,got laid over on it's side for re fueling on rough stuff i guess.
oh it was used,but all by original owner..'
dressed and sanded and painted the bar.
new fuel and impulse line,,etc..


----------



## caleath

I was going to say pm it to me....then I got one


----------



## caleath

It was for a customer, I thought I had it won. My bad judgment.


----------



## jimdad07

It looks real good Ron, I have seen videos of some of the saws you have done and you do good work for sure.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> It looks real good Ron, I have seen videos of some of the saws you have done and you do good work for sure.


 
Wait till i get a video done,and some better pix.
DAMN !! you up above watertown !! 
i do hope you spend some time steelhead fishing 
prob been 25 years since i been thru clayton,maybe more.
spent a lot of time up on tug hill,,got snow ?? LOL !! man that place gets snow..
pulaski gets a bunch also.
last week oswego got like 3 FEET in four hours 
you get much there on the end of the lake ??
sure,can ship,,may even be out there around the lake for spring trib fishing.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Wait till i get a video done,and some better pix.
> DAMN !! you up above watertown !!
> i do hope you spend some time steelhead fishing
> prob been 25 years since i been thru clayton,maybe more.
> spent a lot of time up on tug hill,,got snow ?? LOL !! man that place gets snow..
> pulaski gets a bunch also.
> last week oswego got like 3 FEET in four hours
> you get much there on the end of the lake ??
> sure,can ship,,may even be out there around the lake for spring trib fishing.


 We got a ton of snow. I grew up on Tug Hill, Copenhagen to be exact, I work all over the North Country from down around Syracuse to all points north. Been too busy over the last few years to do much fishing, starting a family and all of that. Small world for sure. You like fishing huh? So do we.


----------



## jimdad07

Have to turn in, have a good one guys.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Everything FINE here !!
> gotta go find a box to ship a 350 case in now..
> gonna slip in a couple saw tools as a surprise while i'm packing it..


 
thanks ron! you may be my new best freind


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> We got a ton of snow. I grew up on Tug Hill, Copenhagen to be exact, I work all over the North Country from down around Syracuse to all points north. Been too busy over the last few years to do much fishing, starting a family and all of that. Small world for sure. You like fishing huh? So do we.


 
oh my,,my friends i used to stay with had the old house accross the road from the state barn in "smartville" .. east side of the hill,west of sandy creek/lacona..they couldnt take it anymore up there..both worked in suckyuse so they moved down there..
i still have a key to another friends camp in sandy creek,with frontage on the creek.
been fishing out there since 1984  
i heard 81 was closed for awhile couple weeks ago around the Pulaski area due to snow LOL !!


----------



## AOD

I was looking at getting a new saw and found this McCulloch XM-40 and it's so cool looking and futuristic I think I am goonna get rid of my Huskies and my old crappy 10-10 and go with this far superior next generation saw for all my cutting needs. It's only $300 on Fleabay, somebody told me they sell new for only $150, I think they're full of crap.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just thought I would drop in to say I made it out to Cali safe and sound, having a good time out here so far, weather`s been great and doing lots of sightseeing. 
The thread is still going and at 104 pages, you fellas are doing great without me, keep it up, will drop a line when i can.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Glad you are having a good time. We are doing our best to keep folks inline.


----------



## jimdad07

Glad you're having a good time out there Jerry, post when you can, we'll almost miss you and all of your Husky bashing. Question for everyone here, I picked up a compression tester today (HF version, please don't beat me to death about that one) and checked that cs8000. It only has 110 pounds cold, I know it's not terrrible, but it could be a lot better. What do you guys think I should do? My wife is selling it, should I swap rings in it before it goes?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Glad you're having a good time out there Jerry, post when you can, we'll almost miss you and all of your Husky bashing. Question for everyone here, I picked up a compression tester today (HF version, please don't beat me to death about that one) and checked that cs8000. It only has 110 pounds cold, I know it's not terrrible, but it could be a lot better. What do you guys think I should do? My wife is selling it, should I swap rings in it before it goes?


 
First thing to do is take the saw someplace like a shop that has a known good tester and see what it reads on thiers,then you will have a better idea how far yours is off.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> First thing to do is take the saw someplace like a shop that has a known good tester and see what it reads on thiers,then you will have a better idea how far yours is off.




Or.....if you question your gauge check it against a know air supply, like a quality air compressor with accurate gauges. Check it at different pressure settings too. My T-30 Ingersol runs 175 lbs at the tank and is regulated down from there. That always tells me if there is something wrong or not with a tester. I have also tested several compression testers at once from a single air supply to check each reading against each other as well as my supply gauges. Just another way of doing it without depending on the accuracy of someone elses tester. Generally I've found little difference, perhaps 4-5 lbs variation in diferent testers of varying quality. If there is much difference it is usually by large amount. (Junk) Just my $0.02 worth.

Oh and don't use any tester on the Stihls as it will seem as though it's not working at all.......LOLOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Or.....if you question your gauge check it against a know air supply, like a quality air compressor with accurate gauges. Check it at different pressure settings too. My T-30 Ingersol runs 175 lbs at the tank and is regulated down from there. That always tells me if there is something wrong or not with a tester. I have also tested several compression testers at once from a single air supply to check each reading against each other as well as my supply gauges. Just another way of doing it without depending on the accuracy of someone elses tester. Generally I've found little difference, perhaps 4-5 lbs variation in diferent testers of varying quality. If there is much difference it is usually by large amount. (Junk) Just my $0.02 worth.
> 
> Oh and don't use any tester on the Stihls as it will seem as though it's not working at all.......LOLOL


 
Your BAD man ! if those stihls had any compression the ladies wouldnt be able to pull them over 

I wouldnt check one on any of my four air compressors,i think the guages are of lesser quality than the cheap compression testor ones 
i went to a shop that had what supposed to be a high quality guage and had them check a saw,then screwed mine in and found it almost 10lbs low.. with that as a referance i add 10lbs now..

you gonna stop by this weekend and make me an offer on those Jred's ??


----------



## jimdad07

That's good to know. I did not realize the HF ones were that far off. I guess it would go with most other things from there, although I have gotten some decent stuff from there every now and then.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Your BAD man ! if those stihls had any compression the ladies wouldnt be able to pull them over
> 
> I wouldnt check one on any of my four air compressors,i think the guages are of lesser quality than the cheap compression testor ones
> i went to a shop that had what supposed to be a high quality guage and had them check a saw,then screwed mine in and found it almost 10lbs low.. with that as a referance i add 10lbs now..
> 
> you gonna stop by this weekend and make me an offer on those Jred's ??




LOL and I thought they came up with the "easy start" for that.....LOL

That way will work too...as long as you know what the difference is you're all set.

What models Jreds did you end up with? As I remember the pics were a tad fuzzy...and hard to tell what was what..


----------



## jimdad07

Where did Cliff go now?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL and I thought they came up with the "easy start" for that.....LOL
> 
> That way will work too...as long as you know what the difference is you're all set.
> 
> What models Jreds did you end up with? As I remember the pics were a tad fuzzy...and hard to tell what was what..


 
Fuzzy ?? i listed what they were ..in the picture even 
well,in my PJ's with the pink kitty cat's and blue puppy dogs on em and my bunny slippers on so aint goin down to the shop to look now !!

you know your in maine when a plaid wool shirt is acceptable church garb 

you know your from maine when a roll of duct tape and flat black spray paint will get your car to pass inspection


----------



## caleath

I tried for almost an hour to get on here. I wonder if something was wrong.


----------



## jimdad07

Just watched a Ax Men re-run, I love that show, even though they put so much drama and bs into it that it reminds me of pro wrestling at times, I still watch it. Even make the wife watch it now and then.


----------



## caleath

rise and shine ladies...its Friday


----------



## firefighter33

TGIF:msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

firefighter33 said:


> TGIF:msp_thumbup:


 
actually friday night !!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimdad,, put the rebuilt carb on the creamsickle tonite.
just as a customer pulled in with a husky and an old mac 610.
got them going and then he pulled out a case of beer ..
so the saw didnt get started


----------



## caleath

The 026 lives...well sorta. I think something is amiss in the carb. But it did run.


----------



## caleath

Ok I am not staying up late tonight...I need a hot shower some cough meds and some sleep


----------



## jimdad07

Hello everybody. Just got in, had a supermarket low temp system go down toady, made for a good twelve hour day. Hey Ron, don't rush anything. I just found a 017 and a 029 for $75 bucks cash toady. The only problem with the 029 is a broken sprocket. Still might need it though, but if someone comes along and wants it, don't worry about saving it for me. Sorry to hear you're not feeling well Cliff.


----------



## caleath

Thanks Jim...just allergies. I just want to feel better.


----------



## jimdad07

Allergies suck. Did you see I'm gonna pick up an 029 and an 017 for $75 this weekend? Not a bad deal. My wife found someone who cleans out garages and basements and gets to keep the stuff he pulls out. He ends up selling the power tools and saws real cheap. She's starting to get things rolling fairly decently.
How is the new position treating you?


----------



## jimdad07

Fired up the 044 again tonight just to hear it purr. Set the idle on the 415, boy I like that saw. Going to have to find a new way of storing my saws in the shop. Running out of shelf space. I was thinking of the upright log from floor to ceiling with the plunge cut for every saw. Be a good way to show them and keep them out of the way when I have woodworking projects going on. Boy I need a bigger building, got a feeling it still would never be enough space.

Wonder how Jerry is faring.


----------



## jimdad07

Husky sucks? Anybody? Anybody at all? Will the real Cliff the phone guy please stand up?


----------



## pioneerguy600

What a bunch of slackers, a guy goes off on a trip and the thread falls back onto the 2 nd page. LOL. ...Doing great out here, got all the way up to Oregon 
, drove the full length of the Avenue of Giants along the Eel River, walked among them and took lots of picts. Was back to San Fran by midnight.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

Ok I am here....I got the 026 running...dang that thing is loud.. doesnt cut too bad either. It came with a safety chain so that will have to go. I will make some videos...the only wood I have handy it a 12 or so inch Hickory.


----------



## caleath

Jerry glad to see you checking in. See what an important part of this thread you are.

We have been busy here.


----------



## farrell

been alittle dead around here the last couple days! hard to bs when no one is around!

HELLO??


----------



## caleath

*Why dont my saw run right?*





This is a saw I bought on ebay...said it needed carb work.

I wonder why?


----------



## roncoinc

[]This is a saw I bought on ebay...said it needed carb work.

I wonder why?[/QUOTE]

Because the carbs missing !!


----------



## farrell

hi ron and thanks again. got the case and tools today. got the case cleaned up and got the bottom end in letting the hondabond 4 setup now. got to get a leak tester and a clutch tool yet.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> hi ron and thanks again. got the case and tools today. got the case cleaned up and got the bottom end in letting the hondabond 4 setup now. got to get a leak tester and a clutch tool yet.


 
If you sealed propery you wont need to test it..
notice on the clutch you will find a cutout/groove MADE to use a drift and hammer on to tighten/ loosen the clutch.
when you get saw running hit the chain break,with the force of the clutch suddenly stopping it finishes the tightening..3 or 4 times should finish it
those are the two most common sizes used on saws,does %90 of what you will come accross..the hondabond will also seal the cyl to the base if you dont want to use a gasket..havent seen a 350 yet that needed a base gasket..
have fun


----------



## caleath

Jb welded the tank vent shut...I guess the nipple broke off. I will have to come up with something to make it work.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Jb welded the tank vent shut...I guess the nipple broke off. I will have to come up with something to make it work.


 
Soldering iron will soften it,just be carefull.or try a heatgun..carefully..then scrape enuf to find the hole and drill it out again.
or gind it till you see the outline of the hole and drill.
tank vents easy,lots of threads..
fuel line and a duckbill in end,grub screw in end,ceramic vent in end,etc..
seen a lot of creative solutions to tank vent problems..
find a junker with a tank vent hose and end,pull it and drill proper size hole and use that..


----------



## jimdad07

Hey guys, good morning to all. Husky sucks. Wasn't able to get on here last night and I'll be out most of the day. Just picked up two little ones last night.


----------



## caleath

Hey Jim...missed you last night. Did I just say that? 

Back to the shop today...hopefully have 290 mostly done.


----------



## RandyMac

Howdy you all, stihls are weak.

My weekend started an hour ago, gotta stuff a box with Mac 790 parts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I see ole Randy woke up from hibernation, all that snow up his way chased him into a cave for the winter. LOL
Well I see you slackers at least put up some effort to keep this thread alive with a moderate amount of Husky bashing and sucky posts.
The weather is so nice out here I might just stay and become a Street Person" BUM" and live care free. 
Jerry


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody. Just got in, had a supermarket low temp system go down toady, made for a good twelve hour day. Hey Ron, don't rush anything. I just found a 017 and a 029 for $75 bucks cash toady. The only problem with the 029 is a broken sprocket. Still might need it though, but if someone comes along and wants it, don't worry about saving it for me. Sorry to hear you're not feeling well Cliff.


 
Well,ok,,got the carb on and saw running..
when i work on these things i get this redish haze in front of my eyes i hate em so bad..
rebuilt carb and it dont seem to hold a tune..
turn saw on it's sides and no change so dont suspect seals.
STIHL SUCKS !!
maybe i can get $100 for it on ebay ??


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I see ole Randy woke up from hibernation, all that snow up his way chased him into a cave for the winter. LOL
> Well I see you slackers at least put up some effort to keep this thread alive with a moderate amount of Husky bashing and sucky posts.
> The weather is so nice out here I might just stay and become a Street Person" BUM" and live care free.
> Jerry


 Sorry Jerry
I should have warned you about that area and now you are wearing pink and green tied-dyed clothes.


----------



## caleath

Jerry you dont want to live out there.....come to Texas if you want somewhere nice to live.

9 degrees above 0 one day and a week later 70 plus. 

I will never attempt to weld a Stihl muffler agian. I tried to mod the 210 muffler, that sucker is thin or made out of something I dont understand. 

I got the 5400 all cleaned up for Barneyrb, I sorta hate to see her go, but I am so looking forward to my 440 he has fixed up for me.

I am going to post some video of my 026 cutting. Be kind, I never said I knew what I was doing.


----------



## caleath

Ok where is everyone....I have been working hard all day.


----------



## RandyMac

Well, Jerry has gone hippy on us, you just don't know about some folks.
stihls are weak

I worked this morning, does that count? Other than that, I shared a couple PBRs with the McCullochs.


----------



## caleath

I shared a DP with the Stihls...


----------



## caleath

Lets go fellas....


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Well,ok,,got the carb on and saw running..
> when i work on these things i get this redish haze in front of my eyes i hate em so bad..
> rebuilt carb and it dont seem to hold a tune..
> turn saw on it's sides and no change so dont suspect seals.
> STIHL SUCKS !!
> maybe i can get $100 for it on ebay ??


 
Look at what you can get again on fleabay, they have been going for $200 and up. I wouldn't worry so much about that. I can't believe what people are paying for them that aren't working, unreal. I've been out tonight working on those two I just got. Doing some painting, cleaning etc. I enjoy them.


----------



## caleath

Hey Jim

Did you see the video of the 026 running? I think i am going to start on the Homelite next.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Cliff. Good to see you've been working hard today. Been doing the same, can't wait to have my brother-in-law's house done. Got the 025 cleaned up tonight, started painting it up and taking care of the old bars with paint and sanding. The fuel line in that thing is like new, tank was full of fuel too. Armoralled the plastic on it and it is looking sharp. That 025 still has 150# of compression, but that 017 only had 90#. Dredding the next two weeks of on call, might get to post at some point I hope. Looking forward to seeing that video of the 026, from what I have been reading you know what you're doing just fine.


----------



## jimdad07

I don't see the video link in your post. Is it in another thread?


----------



## caleath

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/165290.htm


Here you go Jim


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice vid Cliff, 026 sounds pretty good, but who sharpened that chain??


----------



## jimdad07

Saw sounds great, did you tune by ear or tach? Having a good time Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Jim; ..sure am, but unfortunately no saws since I left Milts shop up in Garberville but I did build a working computer from a couple boxes of spare parts.


----------



## jimdad07

You ought to have your own show on TV, not sure what to call it yet, Red and Green is taken. I don't think there's anything you don't do. Good to see it's going well.


----------



## jimdad07

Have to go, the boss is kicking me out. Have a good night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jack of all trades, good night Jim.


----------



## caleath

I hadnt sharpened that chain in 2 days of cutting cookies. I should have before I shot that video. I ordered 2 new chains tonight. RSC non safety should be just the ticket.

Jim I used my tach. The carb still has the fixed hi side jet. I do have a different one coming. 

Jerry you need to have a chain sharpening clinic for us.


----------



## caleath

Nighty night all...I get to start my new different job tomorrow. I am excited.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Night Cliff; ...its still early out here on the left coast, may stick around later tonight cause I got this computer all to myself...LOL


----------



## caleath

Good morning Vietnam....ooops sorry watching movie last night.

Hi ho hi ho its off to work I go. Gotta pay for these saws somehow.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Good morning Vietnam....ooops sorry watching movie last night.
> 
> Hi ho hi ho its off to work I go. Gotta pay for these saws somehow.


 
Working on a holiday ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Working on a holiday ??


 
Monday morning here, is it a holiday today?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Monday morning here, is it a holiday today?


 
Yes it is.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Monday morning here, is it a holiday today?


 
yes but not a paid one! off to work shortly for me.


----------



## caleath

No holiday for me...

My next project is here....a 034 super....I will post pictures later.


----------



## caleath

where the blank is everyone?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> where the blank is everyone?


 
You mentioned a Stihl,,scared everyone off !!


----------



## caleath

This may be the one I do my first porting job on. Needs new bearings, seals etc. Piston a bit scored but cylinder looks great.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Cliff, just got in from work. Good hours today: 7:00am to 11:00pm. I might be scarce around here for the next two weeks, don't take it to heart. Chain sharpening is learned over time. I haven't worked on a ton of saws, but I grew up cutting. A bench grinder is nice, but if you want to use a file, I would get a guide until you are used to the angles. Some people will tell you that a cheap grinder isn't worth a crap, but I have the smaller TSC bench grinder and it works very well for me for my bucking chains, still have to do the ripping chains by hand, can't get the angles I need for the rippers. For the cheaper sharpeners, you have to take your time setting them up. Also good to see you have yet another project, collection is growing fast.


----------



## jimdad07

Nytol


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Cliff, just got in from work. Good hours today: 7:00am to 11:00pm. I might be scarce around here for the next two weeks, don't take it to heart. Chain sharpening is learned over time. I haven't worked on a ton of saws, but I grew up cutting. A bench grinder is nice, but if you want to use a file, I would get a guide until you are used to the angles. Some people will tell you that a cheap grinder isn't worth a crap, but I have the smaller TSC bench grinder and it works very well for me for my bucking chains, still have to do the ripping chains by hand, can't get the angles I need for the rippers. For the cheaper sharpeners, you have to take your time setting them up. Also good to see you have yet another project, collection is growing fast.


 
I been using the pizz out of my $100 NT grinder for over a year now without a problem..
All those years with a file


----------



## caleath

I sure am glad to find this post still on the first page. Be back in a little while


----------



## RandyMac

*stihls are weak*

I still thinking about being offended.

Jerry drove through my territory and didn't stop and say hello.

Scratching his name off the Christmas card list.


----------



## caleath

Oh man. That doesnt sound like something he would do. Oh and Huskys suck.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I still thinking about being offended.
> 
> Jerry drove through my territory and didn't stop and say hello.
> 
> Scratching his name off the Christmas card list.


 
I asked about you all the way across Humbolt County and all I got was,...Randy,..who??? LOL. I think you were at work when I drove through, not even sure where you live or work. LOL
Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Oh man. That doesnt sound like something he would do. Oh and Huskys suck.


 
I think ole Randy was hibernating in a cave, hiding away from all that snow up his way. LOL....It never rains or snows in California,..don`t you know!!! HA, HA.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> I asked about you all the way across Humbolt County and all I got was,...Randy,..who??? LOL. I think you were at work when I drove through, not even sure where you live or work. LOL
> Jerry


 
I was know by another name in Humboldt.
I live in Crescent City, turn at the Denny's, go 17 blocks West, turn left.
It's ok, was probably in jail at the time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I was know by another name in Humboldt.
> I live in Crescent City, turn at the Denny's, go 17 blocks West, turn left.
> It's ok, was probably in jail at the time.


 
LOL,..Pelican Bay?
I had lunch in Crescent City on my way back from Oregon, a little Mexican establishment right on the main road as I was passing through, also filled the vans gas tank at a service stn on the way out of town.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

I thought I saw Randys picture at the post office, or was is it a milk container.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Randy spends a lot of time inside, or so I hear.


----------



## RandyMac

I have 13 years in, on a 25 to life.


----------



## caleath

20 in on a 25 to life myself.

Huskys suck...almost forgot.


Macs are yellow.....well they are


----------



## farrell

mornin all! i got to make some chips with the MM husky 350 finally. sounds awesome, runs like new, and cuts fantastic!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning all,.. last day in Cali,..fly home tonight. Don`t know where the time went but had a ball out here but alas all good things come to an end.
Oh,.. and even MM Huskies suck, Macs are yellow!!


----------



## caleath

Jerry glad to hear you had a good time....but you need to get back to normal operations. We have questions that need answering.

Huskys suck....Macs are Yella....


----------



## roncoinc

Naw,naw naw......
these suck !!!
this one just wont leave !!! trying to make it go away...keeps turning sideways when i try to get it out the door !!
bigger than me and weighs more so it usually wins 
takes up to much room too.
ate half the grass on my lawn..then went after the hose for a drink !!
scarering all the mild mannered saws..
gotta replace it with a nice husky


----------



## jimdad07

Hi all, just getting to check in. Not much new here besides work, I check in tomorrow night. Have good nytol and a good day tomorrow. Have a safe trip home Jerry, look forward to having you around again.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Jerry glad to hear you had a good time....but you need to get back to normal operations. We have questions that need answering.
> 
> Huskys suck....Macs are Yella....


 
Thot you may be interested in that 041 av ?


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> Thot you may be interested in that 041 av ?


 
That is a good plan, pawn it off on the unknowing.


----------



## jimdad07

I bet you can't give that saw away Ron, unless you wanted to give it away to say a younger member here who is just trying to learn a thing or to, you would be doing a good thing in the name of education.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> That is a good plan, pawn it off on the unknowing.


 
 some LIKE them creamsickles !!


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> some LIKE them creamsickles !!


 
I did say the unknowing.


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> That is a good plan, pawn it off on the unknowing.


 
Wow Randy,,,,what do you know that we dont?


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> Wow Randy,,,,what do you know that we dont?


 
faulty color scheme.


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> faulty color scheme.


 So if I painted a Stihl yellow you would like it?


----------



## farrell

STIHL BLOWS!!!!! paint it husky orange it looks better anyway!!!:msp_flapper:


----------



## GLOBOTREE

farrell said:


> STIHL BLOWS!!!!! paint it husky orange it looks better anyway!!!:msp_flapper:


 
thats a good way to start a fight~ im just in the mood for it~therfore you blow, go climb a tree with yer sillysaw pilgrim


----------



## farrell

GLOBOTREE said:


> thats a good way to start a fight~ im just in the mood for it~therfore you blow, go climb a tree with yer sillysaw pilgrim


 
i have clumb a lot of trees with the husqvarna's. they are good saws and so are stihls. nothing against them. just like husky better! imagine you know that everyone bashes everyone elses favorite saws here all in fun. whats your flavor?


----------



## GLOBOTREE

cheers farrell! no bashin stihls, wont go over well~trust me on that.Husky nice saws man, stihl runnin strong! i climb with whatever will cut, have to say that poulan has let me down on occasion  my choice is me 270stihl(sweetheart). Cheers!


----------



## farrell

GLOBOTREE said:


> cheers farrell! no bashin stihls, wont go over well~trust me on that.Husky nice saws man, stihl runnin strong! i climb with whatever will cut, have to say that poulan has let me down on occasion  my choice is me 270stihl(sweetheart). Cheers!


 
good saw! its always fun seeing everyone poke and jab each other about the others choice in saws and go back and forth! its a grand time! i have to get mine in from time to time. as far as poulan goes i have never held or ran one that i liked or consider using pain to start and wont run for crap. maybe bad luck on my end idk. i love my husqvarna 350's!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> faulty color scheme.


 
I read that this morning and am STILL chuckling  THAT was funny !!!

He had started another thread looking for an older stihl to fix up so instead of getting involved in what THAT kind of thread brings up i thot i would catch him here on it.
actually this 041AV is a fine running saw with no problems..be a good one to take apart and clean up and paint and personalize..
just wrong "color scheme" for me ! LOL !!


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> I read that this morning and am STILL chuckling  THAT was funny !!!
> 
> He had started another thread looking for an older stihl to fix up so instead of getting involved in what THAT kind of thread brings up i thot i would catch him here on it.
> actually this 041AV is a fine running saw with no problems..be a good one to take apart and clean up and paint and personalize..
> just wrong "color scheme" for me ! LOL !!


 
It sorta got out of hand over there...I didnt see that you had a 41 for sale...pm me some details. I will see what I can swing.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> It sorta got out of hand over there...I didnt see that you had a 41 for sale...pm me some details. I will see what I can swing.


 
Make some room in your mailbox !!!!!!!
also got that other creamsickle jimdad was interested in.


----------



## RandyMac

I saw a yellow Homelite once, it remained a Homelite.

That 041 would make for a good start on a vintage collection of usable saws, if you ignore those dreadful colors. I had an 045 for a time, while it did get some use, it was completely overshadowed by the PM850. I cut with it in areas were noise was a factor and like most stihls, it was weak.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> I saw a yellow Homelite once, it remained a Homelite.
> 
> That 041 would make for a good start on a vintage collection of usable saws, if you ignore those dreadful colors. I had an 045 for a time, while it did get some use, it was completely overshadowed by the PM850. I cut with it in areas were noise was a factor and like most stihls, it was weak.


 
man you are harsh !
talking about gods gift to chainsaws that way 
be carefull or the "creamsickle crowd " will be on your tail !!
my lack of love for em is well document but i tend to temper my statements a bit..


----------



## pioneerguy600

If most of you fellas get to own and run creamsicles for a few years, they will grow on ya. They may not be the most powerful or the fastest, depends on the owner, but are built for the long run and are the number one best seller for afterall.
Huskies suck and Macs are," yellow".


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Make some room in your mailbox !!!!!!!
> also got that other creamsickle jimdad was interested in.


 
Mail box is ready


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ahh,..its good to be home and Huskies do suck.
Time to download a ton of picts.


----------



## caleath

Welcome home...now where is that list of questions that I have been saving up



And you forgot Mac are yella


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ahh,..its good to be home and Huskies do suck.
> Time to download a ton of picts.


 
dangit Jerry!!!

I wish you had let me know you were headed all this way north.
There are a few secret trees I would have given you directions to.
Not that you didn't see a bunch of big trees.
Did you take the run up Bull Creek?


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> dangit Jerry!!!
> 
> I wish you had let me know you were headed all this way north.
> There are a few secret trees I would have given you directions to.
> Not that you didn't see a bunch of big trees.
> Did you take the run up Bull Creek?


 
I let ,"others" make decisions and changes to the itenary that I usually have full say in. I did not know exactly where or when I would be in what part of the state so making arrangements to meet anyone was nearly impossible on this trip. I must say everyday was full from the time I woke til late evening.Got to see more than I had anticipated but certainly only a fraction of what is out there. 
I don`t remember Bull Creek up your way, Grizzly Creek and Willow Creek on the way to Redding and Eel River in many places.
This trip was just a foray into seeing what Cali is all about, as your former govenor was known to say,.."I will be back". This trip allowed me to see the coast from Oregon all the way to LA and some of the coastal interior, must say I was impressed.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Jerry, glad you got home all right. How is everyone today? Husky sucks.

ps: Cliff that newer Stihl Ron is talking about is one beautiful saw. I just found a project saw for next to nothing for my father in law. It's going to be a gift for him when I have it done. Recoil cover is on the way and there has been some painting going on.


----------



## caleath

Hey jim....you cold yet?


----------



## jimdad07

Not yet partner, it's been warming up a little. I've been working on some rack refrigeration this go round of on-call, only one more week to go and then a week off of the on-call. I bet you don't miss those days a bit.


----------



## caleath

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/165676.htm

I will still have to be on call. 

Did you see my new toy?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/165676.htm
> 
> I will still have to be on call.
> 
> Did you see my new toy?


 
I saw your new toy, it sounds and looks real good to me and I own a few of them ported 044/440`s.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I saw your new toy, it sounds and looks real good to me and I own a few of them ported 044/440`s.



I am excited for sure.

So what cha been up too since you got home?


----------



## jimdad07

WoW!!! I'll trade you a slightly used 025 for it. I'll throw in a goat to sweeten the deal.


----------



## caleath

Gee let me think on that...uhhhhh no.


----------



## deeker

caleath said:


> Mail box is ready


 
Is that for snail mail?


----------



## deeker

jimdad07 said:


> WoW!!! I'll trade you a slightly used 025 for it. I'll throw in a goat to sweeten the deal.


 
There will be no sweet deals here....unless I get half.


----------



## caleath

I just wonder if thats the sorta weak Randy is always speaking of?


----------



## jimdad07

deeker said:


> There will be no sweet deals here....unless I get half.


 
Hey Deek, I guess you can see where I've been hiding out. I'll send you the recoil and the clutch cover, maybe a flippy cap.


----------



## caleath

Hey Jim...how about a pic of that 045av


----------



## jimdad07

I'll put one on as soon as I get the yahoos to sleep, they just won't go with me on the computer.


----------



## jimdad07

What the heck:


----------



## caleath

sweet...
give them kids some cough syrup...they will go right to sleep. Just kidding.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> sweet...
> give them kids some cough syrup...they will go right to sleep. Just kidding.


 
I got their mom to take them into their own bedroom tonight, the girl just would not stay still. She is a frickin animal. Here are some more pics of my saws, not a huge collection yet, but I like to think it is a quality one. Here is the 6400 on the mill:



here is the 044 before the rebuild and my David Bradley:



The 045 on the mill:



The 044 during the rebuild:






http://i836.photobucket.com/albums/zz284/jimdad07/044rebuild3008.jpg



My newest baby:


----------



## caleath

Its a nice collection...best thing is its yours.

I like that 045. I will try and get some family pictures up Sunday.


----------



## SawTroll

Fights aren't cool, but some times they are unavoidable.....:msp_cursing:


----------



## jimdad07

That 045 is a strong cutter, has a lot of power in the cut, heavy for its size but she's reliable, starts every time.


----------



## caleath

how big is that Poulan? I have never seen one like it.


----------



## jimdad07

SawTroll said:


> Fights aren't cool, but some times they are unavoidable.....:msp_cursing:


 
Hi Troll, you have certainly been in a few in your time here at AS but you do post honest info, weather we all want to hear it or not it's always honest.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> how big is that Poulan? I have never seen one like it.


 
65cc, from what I have been able to see it's modeled after the Pioneers around the time of the merger and was made in Sweden in the Jonsered factory. Very well made, a little more plastic than I would like to see on a saw that size, but very well made.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I am excited for sure.
> 
> So what cha been up too since you got home?


 
Downloading hundreds of picts from the trip, editing and deleting poor quality and double takes. I posted some picts of the big redwoods over in the off topic thread.


----------



## caleath

I just realized that you are from up state NY...I have a buddy that is from Berne. We worked at Delta Airlines together for 15 years.


----------



## SawTroll

caleath said:


> how big is that Poulan? I have never seen one like it.



Only 65cc, it is in dire need of a larger engine!

Up to 82.4cc will fit.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Downloading hundreds of picts from the trip, editing and deleting poor quality and double takes. I posted some picts of the big redwoods over in the off topic threads.http://http://www.arboristsite.com/great-outdoors/165699.htm



I cant find them...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Feels good to be home Jim, I like the picts of your saws. Did I ever tell you I have a new 041 still in its box?


----------



## jimdad07

I am from way upstate NY, if Jerry lived in Ontario, I could throw a rock from my house and hit his. I bet you have made it to Syracuse before working for Delta, that is about an hour and a half south of me.


----------



## caleath

Hey Troll...nice to have ya here.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Feels good to be home Jim, I like the picts of your saws. Did I ever tell you I have a new 041 still in its box?


 Trips are always fun but there is nothing like coming home. That 041 must be real slick. How did you come to get a new one in the box? I also could not find your pics and my browser won't open your link.


----------



## RandyMac

Hey Jerry, you posted those *other* pics you took in SF, and they deleted them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Works for me on my end, will try again,

http://www.arboristsite.com/great-outdoors/165699.htm


----------



## caleath

I have never been there. I have been to NYC, Buffalo and the falls.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Hey Jerry, you posted those *other* pics you took in SF, and they deleted them.


 
Ya Randy,..I think they may think that I am a spy!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Trips are always fun but there is nothing like coming home. That 041 must be real slick. How did you come to get a new one in the box? I also could not find your pics and my browser won't open your link.


 
I am always on the lookout for NIB saws but you know my luck lately in getting them home to me has been less than stellar.


----------



## jimdad07

Great pictures Jerry. I bet you could frame a couple of house from just the lumber from one of those when they are mature trees. Glad they are protected. I remember your posts on that deal with the NIB saw, I would have thrown up over that deal.


----------



## RandyMac

jimdad07 said:


> Great pictures Jerry. I bet you could frame a couple of house from just the lumber from one of those when they are mature trees. *Glad they are protected*.


 
Me too, but I am glad I got mine when I did.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Me too, but I am glad I got mine when I did.


 
I am glad the carnage was stopped also, it would not have taken long to have wiped them out. I walked, hiked and drove through many a grove of these giants, took hundreds of picts, you are seeing just a few of the better ones.


----------



## jimdad07

It must have been something to take one of them monsters down. How long did it take Randy? I bet the forest shook when those were dropped.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Great pictures Jerry. I bet you could frame a couple of house from just the lumber from one of those when they are mature trees. Glad they are protected. I remember your posts on that deal with the NIB saw, I would have thrown up over that deal.


 
Thanks Jim,..and yes there is a lot of lumber in each of those trees, some estimate there is enough to frame 2-3 complete houses. Biggest I ever seen back in the 70`s had enough scaled lumber in it to frame 6-7 complete split entry homes.
I was really pissed at the time but I just had to let it go, a rare lost oppertunity for certain.


----------



## jimdad07

Hate to cut it short guys, but I will try to check in tomorrow night. Nytol.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hate to cut it short guys, but I will try to check in tomorrow night. Nytol.


 
Night Jim, have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## caleath

Night Jim...


----------



## pioneerguy600

You going to get to porting that 034 Super Cliff?


----------



## RandyMac

jimdad07 said:


> It must have been something to take one of them monsters down. How long did it take Randy? I bet the forest shook when those were dropped.


 
Redwoods vary, just like all trees. It can take half a day to put one on the ground and that wouldn't be just the sawing, there is Cat work on the layouts too. mostly an average tree of 8-10' DBH, you will get the thumpin' sound inside of two hours. The thing with them is it's not the girth that makes them difficult, they are very tall, heavy and will spread themselves over a hillside, in pieces. You can't just walk up and start sawing on them, you have to have a plan, sometimes involving 3-4 other people. Logging Redwoods means lots of sawing, some of it was tedious, my mind used to wander off when making long bucking cuts.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You going to get to porting that 034 Super Cliff?


 
I think I might. Trying to decide, I might just put it back together and sell it. I am in it too much to make much money though. Who knows....I will more than likely keep it, you think I am up for porting it?


----------



## SawTroll

jimdad07 said:


> Hi Troll, you have certainly been in a few in your time here at AS but you do post honest info, weather we all want to hear it or not it's always honest.



Not everyone likes honest info, some prefere hype and ol' wives tales etc. :msp_laugh::msp_laugh:


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I think I might. Trying to decide, I might just put it back together and sell it. I am in it too much to make much money though. Who knows....I will more than likely keep it, you think I am up for porting it?


 
If you decide to port it then you will have very close to a stock 440 in cutting speed. I gained the most ever as far as I am concerned from porting my 036PRO., that saw will stay with the only stock 440 that I own, all the rest of my 440`s are ported and can`t be compared.
I think you can port it and of course there are lots of guy`s on here to help you through it, including yours truly. In small softwood 12-20" stuff I actually prefer the 036, your 034 Super is really the same saw.The ported 440`s are better in hardwood as it is hard to beat displacement when real torque is needed, the ported 066 comes out when a bigger dia hardwood shows up. I let my 088 go to a new home but still have two 090`s and a 070 if anything really big gets in the way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> Not everyone likes honest info, some prefere hype and ol' wives tales etc. :msp_laugh::msp_laugh:


 
That is the stuff that gives us reasons to fight over, posted specs and actual experience with the saw gives us lots of fuel for the fire.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## RandyMac

Things have improved, you don't hear "straight gas it and buy a 361" anymore.


----------



## caleath

straight gas it and buy a 361 sorry I couldnt help myself


----------



## pioneerguy600

I for one did not jump on the 361 bandwagon that swept this site a few years back, good saws but not what I really needed or wanted then or now.


----------



## caleath

I think I am going to keep the 034 and port it. I will sell the 290, since I have the least amount of money in it. 

When I get all the parts cleaned up and ready we will have to do a post on it. 

I am thinking a saw that will run a 20 inch bar most of the time. I am thinking of making it very dependable but stout.

I am nervous about this undertaking for sure. But I can do it.


Oh and huskys suck


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> I for one did not jump on the 361 bandwagon that swept this site a few years back, good saws but not what I really needed or wanted then or now.



It looks to me that the Euro and the US MS361 behave a bit more differently than the specs tell, but I guess I will never know for sure! 

An "Andy" muffler (without any screens) changed mine just a bit, but nothing like what has been posted on here, regarding the US one. :smile2:

That saw also has a very snappy accelleration, only comparable to some of the better Husky xp saws. It had that before the muffler change.


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> It looks to me that the Euro and the US MS361 behave a bit more differently than the specs tell, but I guess I will never know for sure!
> 
> An "Andy" muffler (without any screens) changed mine just a bit, but nothing like what has been posted on here, regarding the US one. :smile2:


 
I don`t think your Euro mufflers are as choked down as the US versions were, the muffler porting game gives good results to badly choked down and CAT mufflers. Any time I have been able to get Euro or even Euro style mufflers for US designated saws they improved the performance of them nicely. However a well done port job and a modded muffler is whats really needed to realize the potential of any newer design of chainsaw.


----------



## caleath

Ok fellas going to bed now. Jerry glad your back safe and sound. cya


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning lads,finished up my first run this morning and now time for a coffee and bagel. Huskies suck and Macs are really yellow.


----------



## RandyMac

*stihls are weak*

Jerry, you took some good pics.


----------



## caleath

Randy go to sleep your not making any sense.


----------



## RandyMac

got an hour left to the shift. I haven't made sense in years, haven't you been following?

oh
stihls are weak and overweight


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Jerry, you took some good pics.


 
Thnks Randy, that is just a few of them, took nearly 400 but did not want to bore everyone to death posting them all, the misses and my daughter contributed 300+ more to my collection also so in total there are over 700 picts of this trip.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> got an hour left to the shift. I haven't made sense in years, haven't you been following?
> 
> oh
> stihls are weak and overweight


 
My guess is your overtired/bored!! 
Overweight!!!! LOL,.HA .. Macs are the most portly of all the saws, they must have been on a diet of lead +aluminum. ..lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dang it,..I had to bump this thread up to first page again, guess you all are sleepin ,..or workin...LOL


----------



## RandyMac

I was sleepin'.
Somewhat awake now.

Which is your favorite Redwood Jerry?

One of my all time favorites is on the Bull Creek Flats.
It is an Elder tree, far older than it's ancient neighbors.
The top is gone and yet it remains as tall as the giants around it.
If you measure diameter wise from the break and "replace" the top,
it would be 80-100 feet above the current forest, which is pretty darned tall.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I was sleepin'.
> Somewhat awake now.
> 
> Which is your favorite Redwood Jerry?
> 
> One of my all time favorites is on the Bull Creek Flats.
> It is an Elder tree, far older than it's ancient neighbors.
> The top is gone and yet it remains as tall as the giants around it.
> If you measure diameter wise from the break and "replace" the top,
> it would be 80-100 feet above the current forest, which is pretty darned tall.


 
That would be a monster tree alright, at present I really don`t have a favorite tree yet, I must have seen several thousand trees in 5 days and my head is still spinning from looking up at all them. One really big tall tree in the Marin Woods took my eye, it grows in a very steep sided narrow valley, I climbed the wall of that valley and broke out on the top about 200 feet above the stump, the tree continues up another 100 feet or more and towers 50-75' above the rest of them.
I asked a park warden I found a short time later about that tree, she told me it was the oldest tree there, possibly the oldest on that coast, it stands in a cluster called the Cathederal. Wish I could recall its name, Preacher comes to mind, may be wrong but I can`t seem to find my field notes presently on that afternoon/evening. Many of the trees in that cluster are tall but that tallest one is also very thick in the trunk all the way up, it would scale near 3 times the BDF of the ones around it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are slipping here, too quiet for this thread, Huskies suck and Macs are yellow.


----------



## caleath

Wake up fellas....huskys suck mac are yella....stihl rules the roost.


----------



## caleath

I get to pick up my new toy tomorrow. I ordered some parts for the 290 last night from Northwoods Saw....my new favorite vendor.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I get to pick up my new toy tomorrow. I ordered some parts for the 290 last night from Northwoods Saw....my new favorite vendor.


 
I hear they are good to deal with, a dealer I know did lots of business through them for AM parts. I have not dealt directly with them. Bet that new toy will impress you, those 440`s are my favorite all time saw. Wouldn`t want to even guess the hours I have run them but its in the high thousands.


----------



## caleath

I am extremely pleased with them so far. They shipped my order within 12 hours of me placing it. I am sure its not like that all the time. It sure beats who I have been using.


----------



## caleath

Where the crap is everyone... I am going to have to turn in early.


----------



## Arbor Vision

caleath said:


> Where the crap is everyone... I am going to have to turn in early.


 
+1


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Where the crap is everyone... I am going to have to turn in early.


 
This place is like a ghost town tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well,..I got another vintage Pioneer service manual I could go read. Never seen one like it before.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Or I could pour over 700+ picts of my trip to see if there are any not worth keeping.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim must be out on a call, havn`t heard from him today.


----------



## caleath

Or we could talk porting my saw?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Or we could talk porting my saw?


 
Sure


----------



## pioneerguy600

What ya got for grinding tools?


----------



## caleath

a few dremmels, a dozen air grinders angle and straight, one flex shaft variable speed grinder....a bunch of bits etc.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> a few dremmels, a dozen air grinders angle and straight, one flex shaft variable speed grinder....a bunch of bits etc.


 
Bits? 1/4" shaft X 3-4" long double cut burrs are best for roughing out.


----------



## caleath

I have them in 1/4 and 1/8 inch. I wish I had a one of those fancy ones. I have a degree wheel too....anything else I am missing?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I have them in 1/4 and 1/8 inch. I wish I had a one of those fancy ones. I have a degree wheel too....anything else I am missing?


 
What fancy one?


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> I have them in 1/4 and 1/8 inch. I wish I had a one of those fancy ones. I have a degree wheel too*....anything else I am missing?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> A Husky to port.


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> caleath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have them in 1/4 and 1/8 inch. I wish I had a one of those fancy ones. I have a degree wheel too*....anything else I am missing?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> A Husky to port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I port those with a 12 gauge.
Click to expand...


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> What fancy one?


 
Fordham? I think they are called. I have what a I need for sure....just need some guts and some go for it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Shucks ,..guess I could get my 10ga. Iver out.


----------



## caleath

So whats step one then?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Fordham? I think they are called. I have what a I need for sure....just need some guts and some go for it.


 
Foredom, something like that,..no need, they are only for uppers and not really necessary. Good results can be had with a flex shaft dremel with cut off discs for upper transfer extensions.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> So whats step one then?


 
Load 3.5 brass and take a couple steps outside my door.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Oh,..you likely mean porting,..DUH.


----------



## caleath

I have some black powder shells for you


----------



## caleath

I have your 044 thread saved but the pictures are missing now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sabots


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I have your 044 thread saved but the pictures are missing now.


 
Yea, had to clean out some of my up loaded picts to make room for the recent tree picts. If you need specific picts I can still retrieve them


----------



## RandyMac

I see your Iver, raise you a Roadblocker.


----------



## caleath

I guess marking the piston at the intake port and exhaust port would be the first step. If I understand this is what you use to determine how wide you can make the ports.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I guess marking the piston at the intake port and exhaust port would be the first step. If I understand this is what you use to determine how wide you can make the ports.


 
Strip the saw down, remove the cylinder, remove the rings from the piston, leave the piston in place. Put the jug back on, I have screws that I cut the heads from and use them as alignment pins, screwed into the cylinder base they align the cylinder where it would normally set.Trace the shape of the intake and exhaust ports on the piston with a very sharp lead pencil.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Once the shape is on the piston remove the cylinder and you can visually see how far you can widen the ports at the inner cylinder walls. Look closely to make sure the distance from the port is the same from the port to the piston skirt edge, they are not always equal, meaning the port is not always centered to the piston skirt.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Next measure the distances and then transfer these to the inner cylinder wall, you need to deduct .100 from that total to give a sealing edge to the piston skirt.
This is the amount you can open the ports sideways.


----------



## caleath

I am copying and pasting.....Iwill have to crash soon though...4 am will come early


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I see your Iver, raise you a Roadblocker.


 
There is always one bigger.


----------



## caleath

Ok Jerry....I am gonna have to call it a night. I will get some of this part done and post some pictures of where I am at...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Next determine the shape of each port, the intake can be made almost rectangular with lust rounded edges, the rings don`t cross the intake port. The exhaust needs to have a slightly crescent shape to both the top and bottom so the rings don`t catch, they cross both the top and bottom. When you widen the exhaust port you just have to blend the sides into the existing port shape.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok Cliff, good night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I checked and I have all those picts from the porting thread plus a couple dozen more in my archives if you need them.


----------



## jimdad07

Lucy...I'm home. I see someone is trying their hand at porting. Could be good. Jerry I might pick up a Pioneer Holiday 1100w advertised as running for $50. What do you think? You guys can't go to bed yet, I just got on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Lucy...I'm home. I see someone is trying their hand at porting. Could be good. Jerry I might pick up a Pioneer Holiday 1100w advertised as running for $50. What do you think? You guys can't go to bed yet, I just got on.


 
Nothing wrong with an 1100, they cut more wood than any other Pioneer out there numbers wise, they are very close to the Homelite XL12 series saws.
I am still up.


----------



## jimdad07

I was reading some specs on it, 58cc, 13.6#. This one is in fairly good shape, the name on the top of the saw is very sharp. Some chipped paint here and there but overall not bad.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Worst problem with them is the fuel pickup wick in the tank, if in good shape then alls good.


----------



## jimdad07

How are they for working on? Is it real hard to still find parts?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> How are they for working on? Is it real hard to still find parts?


 
NOS parts are getting harder to find but there are plenty of used parts, those old saws don`t need much to keep them running. Things like points and condensers are made aftermarket, that is about all that wears out unless a piston and cylinder are ruined.


----------



## jimdad07

You just made my mind up, looks to be the next saw in the lineup.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good choice as there are thousands of them out there, parts are never an issue.


----------



## jimdad07

I like some of the older saws, meaning the ones you can take out and cut all day with. I love my David-Bradley, but I don't think I would want another like it. Takes up a lot of room and just gets started once and a while and maybe used just to keep it running. I figure they made progress in the saw industry for a reason, but I really like the ones of that style and age group.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 1100 will cut all day and not wear you out, they have no AV but they don`t seem heavy, at least not to me. We run them ll through the mid 60`s to mid /late 70`s when we did a lot of right of way clearing. 10-12 hr days.


----------



## jimdad07

Sounds like you grew up with a saw in your hands. Must have been in it from the time of birth. I better head for bed, another day tomorrow. Have a good night Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well its time for me to turn in, Nytol.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Sounds like you grew up with a saw in your hands. Must have been in it from the time of birth. I better head for bed, another day tomorrow. Have a good night Jerry.


 
From the time I could walk I was in the woods but only got to run a chainsaw with dads supervision when I was 9 , saws were very heavy when I was 9 ,they were 600 series Pioneers and a few 400 series Pioneers, we owned 600 series saws. They weighed over 30 lbs ready to cut.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its a quiet Saturday morning on here, I can hear the echo`s from my own key strokes.
Huskies suck and Macs are really yellow with black bruises.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its a quiet Saturday morning on here, I can hear the echo`s from my own key strokes.
> Huskies suck and Macs are really yellow with black bruises.


 
Everybody busy plowing snow.
had a mounting bolt on the plow come loose last nite,replaced it this morning and still plowing 
later i hope to order a couple of them RK-88HL kits.
i KNOW i got other saws with that carb i havent got to yet.
then see if i can find somebody to take a creamsickle or two off my hands


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Everybody busy plowing snow.
> had a mounting bolt on the plow come loose last nite,replaced it this morning and still plowing
> later i hope to order a couple of them RK-88HL kits.
> i KNOW i got other saws with that carb i havent got to yet.
> then see if i can find somebody to take a creamsickle or two off my hands


 
Those RK-88HL kits will fit most HL`s out there and good to have on hand if you work on vintage saws like I do, I just got an order of carb kits in, there should be 50 kits total broke down into 10 of each of the most used for the Tillotson, Walbro and Zama carbs. I did not need to get HL kits this time around, those OEM Tillotson kits will last me another year or so. s Shouldn`t take much advertising to get rid of creamsicles, for me all I have to do is just let a slip of the lip that I might let one find a new home and its snapped up in an instant. Got a list of prospective new owners waiting for certain models.
Got all my snow cleaned up from this storm, luckily no amount fell while I was away.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been spending my quiet periods reading up on an old service manual that was printed before Pioneer fully took over IEL , the service bulletins and internal memos give a lot of insight into the continueing development of the IEL saws into the Pioneer saws. Don`t know why I had overlooked this big manual for so long.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shouldn`t take much advertising to get rid of creamsicles, for me all I have to do is just let a slip of the lip that I might let one find a new home and its snapped up in an instant. Got a list of prospective new owners waiting for certain models.
> Got all my snow cleaned up from this storm, luckily no amount fell while I was away.


 
What's that you say ? Your thinking of getting one of those new 440's so an old 440 has to go . :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> What's that you say ? Your thinking of getting one of those new 440's so an old 440 has to go . :msp_biggrin:


 
Had a few requests to sell my latest build, a 044 chassis with an 046 ported top end, I really wanted to keep this one, I have let 2 go and loaned out another that most likely will never come back home. So far I still got a strong grip on the hybrid and really want to take it out and cut with it.


----------



## RandyMac

get a grip man!


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> get a grip man!


 
Yea, got a grip, its not leaving just yet.


----------



## RandyMac

I have one saw that will be buried with me.


stihls are the result of Huskies fornicating with Echos.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I have one saw that will be buried with me.
> 
> 
> stihls are the result of Huskies fornicating with Echos.


 
I have a mountain of old saws so it would take a deep hole. Got a couple of favorites that will stay with me to the last breath.
Macs are gettung even more yeller.


----------



## RandyMac

yeah, but no word rhymes with orange


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> yeah, but no word rhymes with orange


 
A good thing in my book.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where are the rest of the GANG??


----------



## RandyMac

I hope they aren't down in OT with the peter pullers.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where are the rest of the GANG??


 
Hey ! You fight with me , you fight with my gang !
Hey , where'd they go ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Awww,....they`re just a bunch of slackers, lil bit of snow and they`re frozen stiff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What`s the temp out there today Randy?


----------



## RandyMac

45 and sunny.
Crescent City, California (95531) Conditions & Forecast : Weather Underground


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> 45 and sunny.
> Crescent City, California (95531) Conditions & Forecast : Weather Underground


 
Not bad, I heard the temp up in Vancouver was near freezing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Maybe Cliff is grinding on his 034 Super


----------



## RandyMac

I have been pestering the Homelite guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Oh,..the Home boys, ..yea they need some stimulation.


----------



## jimdad07

I just put that little 025 I bought back together tonight, with a little help from my little ones. Pop will like that saw when I give it to him. I pulled the muffler and the carb in the process of cleaning it up and got a look at the piston from the intake and the exhaust port, looks brand new and that saw has some hours on it. It also pulled 150# compression. Painted an old bar for it after sanding it down, looks pretty sharp. It has one of the newer Walbro carbs that doesn't have the H screw on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good for you Jim, hope it makes your Pop a good saw.


----------



## jimdad07

He will. He's been used to box store saws since they were box store saws, this will be a nice switch for him. I see folks are after you to give up your recent hybrid, don't give in, it's in the Bible: "Thou shalt not give up chainsaws lest ye be ridiculed by Jim and Cliff".


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> He will. He's been used to box store saws since they were box store saws, this will be a nice switch for him. I see folks are after you to give up your recent hybrid, don't give in, it's in the Bible: "Thou shalt not give up chainsaws lest ye be ridiculed by Jim and Cliff".


 
I havn`t even mounted a bar and chain on it yet, barely started it after assembly .


----------



## promac850

pioneerguy600 said:


> Awww,....they`re just a bunch of slackers, lil bit of snow and they`re frozen stiff.


 
Hey! Careful. I was busy working on my Maxima. The water pump can't change itself, ya know. I couldn't feel me hands after 15 minutes out there in the garage. I should be done with the project tomorrow... I hope. There's a :censored: mess on the floor of the garage now. :bang: :censored::censored:

Well, then I have to do the timing belt and water pump on the CRX. I think I'll let the garage floor stay dirty and clean it up when I'm done with _both_ cars. :censored: 


Happy thoughts... happy thoughts... okay, I'm happy.


----------



## jimdad07

I bet that will be a nice handling saw with some good power. I can see why you like those 044's and 440's so much, they have terrific power and they're not heavy at all for their displacement.


----------



## jimdad07

Keep happy thoughts Promac, spring will be here in about four more months.:msp_wink:


----------



## jimdad07

Where's Cliff? Looks like he hasn't even checked in today. Must be working on a honey-do list.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I bet that will be a nice handling saw with some good power. I can see why you like those 044's and 440's so much, they have terrific power and they're not heavy at all for their displacement.


 
Been my go to saws since 1990, was not really struck on the first one I got for the first couple of days but it soon grew on me and after the first month operating it daily it really impressed me. Since then they are my favorite saw, after building my first hybrid 3 years ago I really like to get to keep one for a couple of months.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff was thinking about starting the porting of his 034.


----------



## jimdad07

Can't wait to see how he makes out with the porting job. He's jumping right in no fear, that's the way to be if you want to learn any thing in this world.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Can't wait to see how he makes out with the porting job. He's jumping right in no fear, that's the way to be if you want to learn any thing in this world.


 
I will drink to that.


----------



## jimdad07

Anyone still awake?


----------



## farrell

I am!! But i dont count sorry!!


----------



## jimdad07

You count plenty, how is farrell doing tonight?


----------



## farrell

just lovely! and yourself? what fun things have you been working on?


----------



## jimdad07

Been putting an 025 for my father in law back together that I picked up for next to nothing and working on my wife's little brothers house. Other than that just living the dream. Glad to see your uncle gave you that little Solo, pretty good saws be worth it to get it going.


----------



## farrell

that little solo is so close to life! i think just a carb kit and it will go. I hope! im waitin on a piece for the chain brake on one of my 350s then it will be ready to make chips. going to go pick up a couple of saws from my late grandfather. there was a homelite xl? a old remington and one other one. should be fun! thought bout buying a friends 046 supposed to be in great shape and runs like new $275:msp_biggrin:. having a great time playing with saws!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Pretty good price on that 046. I bet within the next year you will have a pretty big collection. The only thing that slows mine down is two little ones and my wife, but they don't slow it down too bad. I am looking at picking up one or two more within the next couple of weeks myself. It is a lot of fun and extremely addicting.


----------



## farrell

i hear you there! my wife gets a little irritated with me too. got three rugrats runnin around myself. two of them live in NY with their mother so they arent here much.:msp_sad:. i thought the 046 would be nice! kicking it around still. have to check it out yet and its a little bigger than what i want but the price is right.


----------



## jimdad07

Know what you mean about a broken family, I was raised by an uncle myself and have seen the other side of it. All that matters is that they know you love them...
Enough of the mushy stuff, there is no such thing as a saw that is too big. This is your inner voice telling you that you need that 046, you gotta have that 046, you must listen to your inner voice.


----------



## promac850

jimdad07 said:


> Know what you mean about a broken family, I was raised by an uncle myself and have seen the other side of it. All that matters is that they know you love them...
> Enough of the mushy stuff, there is no such thing as a saw that is too big. This is your inner voice telling you that you need that 046, you gotta have that 046, you must listen to your inner voice.


 
You're callin' an 046 a big saw? Come on, you know a big saw is at least 100cc... say a SP125. That's 123cc...


----------



## farrell

thanks! got to go look at it maybe this week if my friend still has it. i sold my shindiawa 757 to one of my buddies cause he needed a big saw. i didnt use it to much just cause my husky 350 will cut and do whatever i ask of it! i do want to have something big around if i need it. i had been looking for a 60cc class saw that would run a 24" b/c if needed but hadnt found anything yet. the 046 will work for that price! it already has a 24" b/c on it. posted the pics of that solo if you hadnt seen them


----------



## jimdad07

Uh-Oh, someone is looking for a fight. For our cutting needs up here in the northeast, at least where I live and down around where farrell lives, most people run a 20" bar for most of their cutting needs. I like the bars a lot longer myself just because bending down halfway with the shorter bars all day kills my back, I have to be able to stand strait. Most of our cutting could be handled with saws in the 60cc range with the occasional need for something bigger. Myself on the other hand, I gotta have something bigger no matter how big it is.


----------



## farrell

im a short sob and i know about back pain! the 757 wore a 24" and it was nice not much bending over but HEAVY!!! i like running a 20" on the 350 does a great job! rarely need anything bigger. i had to cut down a cherry tree for the inlaws last year that the 24" on the 757 would barely get from both sides! its nice to have. my uncle is a logger and he usually runs a 20" on his saws.


----------



## jimdad07

What part of NW PA you from? I was born in Indiana PA and have spent a little time in Smithport PA, a little below Buffalo.


----------



## farrell

i live about 30 miles south of erie


----------



## jimdad07

You be close to some good fishing and hunting area for sure.


----------



## jimdad07

Hate to do it, but I have got to get my arse into bed. Unitl tomorrow, Husky sucks and flippy caps blow.


----------



## farrell

GREAT hunting and fishing! flyrod fish for steelhead in erie. what a blast that is. have some nice bucks hanging on the wall. my friends and i usaully come NY to the oak orchard river for king salmon and browns in the fall didnt make it this year.


----------



## caleath

I am gone one day..and see what happens. I have been at a Karate tournament all day with my boy. I also got to pick up my 440. Pictures tomorrow, I need sleep.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning gents,just getting back from my morning run, time for a coffee and bagel.


----------



## roncoinc

Had my morning runs also,blame it on all that seafood chowdah i ate to much of last nite :msp_blushing:

Supposed to go pick up another 5 gal bucket full of steamers this morning..
be an interesting day for sure.
snowed last nite and still snowing with about six inches so far.
do my plowing,pick up the clams,more plowing,have a meeting after noontime to show saws to a local "sugar " house..they cut a lot of wood ..
dont know HOW this is going to all work out 
Sugar momma open to trading too  Mmmmm....
Sugarmomma's Maple Farm


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning gents. Looks to be a like a decent winter day, just made for working outside.


----------



## 7hpjim

Yes sir,,,,Time to make a BIG red oak log into 16" slugs...What a shame, Ive got to get a milling rig!!!


----------



## StinkyBunny

I'm getting ready to head out myself. I have 4 people that want these "damn downed trees" out of their yards. I've put up 4 cords in 3 days from the storms. I need a bigger saw, my 17 year old Poulan is showing her age.


----------



## caleath

Good morning fellas...not sure why I am up so early since I didnt get to bed until almost 1 am....I am going to go out and play with my new toy.


----------



## jimdad07

Morning Cliff, and Ron, I see you lurking. Hi to the new posters. You can't go wrong with sawmill 7hpjim.


----------



## farrell

mornin gentlman


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Good morning fellas...not sure why I am up so early since I didnt get to bed until almost 1 am....I am going to go out and play with my new toy.


 
I expect a full report and a couple of picts of that new toy Cliff.
Gotta prove Huskies suck, we all know Macs are yellow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Had my morning runs also,blame it on all that seafood chowdah i ate to much of last nite :msp_blushing:
> 
> Supposed to go pick up another 5 gal bucket full of steamers this morning..
> be an interesting day for sure.
> snowed last nite and still snowing with about six inches so far.
> do my plowing,pick up the clams,more plowing,have a meeting after noontime to show saws to a local "sugar " house..they cut a lot of wood ..
> dont know HOW this is going to all work out
> Sugar momma open to trading too  Mmmmm....
> Sugarmomma's Maple Farm


 
Sugarwoods,...yea that time is nearing rapidly, ....Mmmmmm,...mmmm,..mmm.
I can taste that stuff every day cause I lay enough of it away to last all year, can`t wait for a new batch of fudge.
Hope your sale goes well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a saw waiting to have a bar and chain mounted on it and a big woodpile sittin that might need a couple sticks cut up from it.


----------



## caleath

I just went out and cut some with it...all I can saw is wow. When the kids get home from church I will get some video of it.

Ok Jim I have porting pictures and questions....where do you want them? In here or should I start a new thread?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I just went out and cut some with it...all I can saw is wow. When the kids get home from church I will get some video of it.
> 
> Ok Jim I have porting pictures and questions....where do you want them? In here or should I start a new thread?


 
You could start a thread, you will get some of the modifiers to chime in and let you know how wrong you are but you will also get a lot of good feedback and good answers...of course we do have a Jerry...


----------



## caleath

Not sure where I want it at. It would probably do more good for others in the main area.


Jerry what do you think?


----------



## pioneerguy600

opcorn:


----------



## jimdad07

Start a new thread, you're getting pretty darn good with saws and should show it off a little, being serious.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Not sure where I want it at. It would probably do more good for others in the main area.
> 
> 
> Jerry what do you think?


 
Best to start a new thread, you will get more interest but with it comes more opinions and some good, some not so good feedback. Just have to sort through it all and do sa you please. Lots of saw porters on here but most of that stuff has been moved off site, sort of.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

I'll check in later guys, have to head back to the brother in law's house to keep working.


----------



## caleath

Ok ok...I will do it here. Might keep some of the knuckle heads out.


Here are a few pics. The tools I have to use and the measurements and piston. I am going to get a new piston and rings ordered today. Cylinder looks good, I am not sure what happened to it. There are some marks on it but you cant scratch them with your nail. Perfect first one to try on I think
View attachment 173983
View attachment 173984
View attachment 173985
View attachment 173987


----------



## caleath

some of the tools I have that might work


----------



## caleath

oops forgot the bits


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> I'll check in later guys, have to head back to the brother in law's house to keep working.


 
Ok Jim..be carefull


----------



## pioneerguy600

Alright,..you did not use a nice sharp lead pencil to trace your port shape on your piston, you can`t measure anything from those felttip marker outlines, remember you are working with thou`s of an inch here.
My recommendation is to use the smaller air die grinder second from left on bottom row in the second pict.
Use the bit shown to the far right in the third pict shown., think of cutting the metal from the sides of the port straight from the outside of the cylinder to the inside. You want the port to have straight shot walls not to have high spots or curves. This can not be completely accomplished on the sides but the top and bottom of the exhaust port really benifits from this.


----------



## caleath

I tried a pencil...they didnt show up as well...I will go back and try again...I used the smallest sharpie I could find.

It might be later though...I feel a nap coming on.

What about a scribe...since I am not going to be reusing this piston anyway?


----------



## caleath

Ok..no nap son got truck stuck in mud...

I used pencil this time

exhaust

top of port to bottom...11.19mm
width 26.76 mm
left edge to piston skirt edge 8.20mm
right edge to piston skirt edge 8.32mm



intake 

top of port to bottom. 14.97mm
witdh 25.47mm
left edge to piston skirt edge 4.20 mm
right edge to piston skirt edge 6.98mm


----------



## jimdad07

Looking good Cliff. I see what Jerry means about the Sharpies, they do leave quite a large line.


----------



## caleath

I am going to check my measurements again.....

at 65% I dont have much do I


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,..now you got some numbers ,..I use them as a check and balance. On a used cylinder you can usually see where the skirt runs against the cilinder wall and leaves a wear mark but with a piston like the one you have pictured this cannot be done due to the wings on the piston skirt, they leave a witness mark far wider than the actual skirt. You will need to measure out from the edge of the port itself to determine your limits you can grind to. I use blue automotive masking tape to mark my limits with, set the edge of the tape flush with the limit mark, much easier to see than a pencil mark when grinding/cutting.


----------



## caleath

ok that raises a question...I just came in from outside checking it...where did I need to take my measurements from..the edge of the true skirt or that winglet?

I will need to remeasure to make sure where I took them from.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You need to measure from the true skirt.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You should leave 2mm on each side to allow for a good seal so deduct 2mm from the width left between the port out to the piston skirt.
Here is a piston I have marked out before grinding, might help explain what I typed above.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well Cliff must still be out working on the 034, this thread is slippin.
Huskies suck, Macs are Yellow.


----------



## caleath

I am here....finally got some of that nap out. I cant hang all night and day like I used to be able to.

I will need to do some more measuring be sure.


----------



## caleath

So where do guys get this 60% of bore thing from?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I am here....finally got some of that nap out. I cant hang all night and day like I used to be able to.
> 
> I will need to do some more measuring be sure.


 
+1 opcorn:


----------



## caleath

Ok I went out and rechecked it....man one side of the intake has a lot to take out, the other side not so much


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> So where do guys get this 60% of bore thing from?


 
80-85% of bore. You will not get close to that with a piston like the one you have. The port width is determined by the diameter of the cylinder but the piston skirt needs to be wiode enough to completely cover that port width, with Stihl pistons you don`t have to worry about going too wide for the cylinder, just go as wide as the skirt will allow and you are good to go.


----------



## caleath

so thats more for those sucky huskies then?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Ok I went out and rechecked it....man one side of the intake has a lot to take out, the other side not so much


 
That is not suprising but make sure you had the piston on the rod correctly and make your marks precisely.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> so thats more for those sucky huskies then?


 
Any saw with a full skirt piston, yes Huskies but not all of them. Sometimes a piston from another saw will fit the Stihl you are working on that has a full circle skirt, then you could go all the 80-85% in port width.


----------



## caleath

yep tripple checked it. Not sure if I want to start grinding now or not.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Transfer the distances to the inside of the cylinder, mark it well, I use masking tape and get the die grinder going.


----------



## caleath

Can you believe not a strip of masking tape anywere. The one side of the intake is at bare mins now. The other side has some room. Exhaust has a bit more.

I guess this piston is going to be a limiting factor for sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Can you believe not a strip of masking tape anywere. The one side of the intake is at bare mins now. The other side has some room. Exhaust has a bit more.
> 
> I guess this piston is going to be a limiting factor for sure.


 
Yes the piston usually is, that is why you have to be extra careful laying out where you are going to cut to, its not always straight forward or even on both sides.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello and Husky's suck. Making some progress Cliff?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey,...there`s Jim,..have you been out on a job?


----------



## jimdad07

Had a call earlier, then at the bighouse (inlaws' house) and then getting the yahoos to bed. Just read through the gas tank repair thread, hope I didn't give him bad information.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Had a call earlier, then at the bighouse (inlaws' house) and then getting the yahoos to bed. Just read through the gas tank repair thread, hope I didn't give him bad information.


 
LOL,...you don`t have to worry, did you see all the suggestions, that is where you have to figure out who knows what and what is the best path to follow. I have fixed up so many of them old tanks its second nature to me, they are very hard to weld as they expand at different rates along the seam, that is why they were soldered in the first place, not as much heat required, when redone properly it will last another 40-50 years.


----------



## caleath

Progress? Not too sure. I cant find any masking tape. So that will have to wait until tomorrow.

I should probably think less and get to work. But thats the way I work, slow and usually right. It drives the wife crazy though.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...you don`t have to worry, did you see all the suggestions, that is where you have to figure out who knows what and what is the best path to follow. I have fixed up so many of them old tanks its second nature to me, they are very hard to weld as they expand at different rates along the seam, that is why they were soldered in the first place, not as much heat required, when redone properly it will last another 40-50 years.



I saw that tank. One side tig welded, is the other side not welded but just soldered? It looks sorta like someone used a gas torch and an aluminum rod to fix it. What is that tank made from anyway?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Progress? Not too sure. I cant find any masking tape. So that will have to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> I should probably think less and get to work. But thats the way I work, slow and usually right. It drives the wife crazy though.


 
Good approach, especially on your first one. If you rush it and make a big mistake then there is no going back, that is why it pays to lay it out carefully, then recheck before grinding all the way out to the limit.


----------



## jimdad07

Slow and right is the ONLY way to work, it's what makes you good at something. I hate doing stuff twice..I love doing it three or four times though:msp_biggrin:.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I saw that tank. One side tig welded, is the other side not welded but just soldered? It looks sorta like someone used a gas torch and an aluminum rod to fix it. What is that tank made from anyway?


 
You see Cliff, ..to fix something like that and not know or have no experience on repairing them there are a lot of chance of ruining the tank real easily. The tank is made of thin steel, most could not weld it correctly, the end caps expand more quickly than the side or cylinder of the tank. Both ends of that tank were soldered from the factory. The end cap is rolled in such a way that it slides on over the side/cylinder, the joint then soldered in the overlapped area.


----------



## jimdad07

So basically the best way to repair is to undo the solder joint, pull the end cap off and redo the solder job all the way around? Does silver bearing solder work for that?


----------



## caleath

I have welded many tanks. Fuel ones can be scary but if you flush it out and displace the air with an inert gas should be ok.

Its a mess for sure, I would say some acid core solder would be the thing to use. Its what I use to fix radiators.


----------



## jimdad07

I usually carry nitrogen on the work van to purge refrigeration lines while brazing to avoid carbon from forming in the lines and plugging metering devices later on down the road. Good to know I have another use for it.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night guys, another Monday looms in the distance.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> So basically the best way to repair is to undo the solder joint, pull the end cap off and redo the solder job all the way around? Does silver bearing solder work for that?


 
That is the best way and the proper way. No you only want to use 50/50 or 70/30 on a fuel tank, less brittle is better and less heat used to run the solder the better, too much heat on thin steel will warp it, that is why welding is not recommended.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I have welded many tanks. Fuel ones can be scary but if you flush it out and displace the air with an inert gas should be ok.
> 
> Its a mess for sure, I would say some acid core solder would be the thing to use. Its what I use to fix radiators.


 
Acid core is ok for dirty soldering but for a fuel tank its much better to remove the end and clean it up between the overlapped area real well, then apply acid flux to expell any contamination. Run the new solder and be done with it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Good night guys, another Monday looms in the distance.


 
Good night Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

12 o`clock here so time for me to say Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Night fellas...

I am going to re run my numbers again tomorrow. Something just doesnt look right to me, I might be wrong but I would rather not guess.

The crankshaft bearings need to be replaced. I wonder if I should wait for my numbers until I get that part done?

We used nitrogen for leak testing and for purging too. I miss having that full welding shop, we had everything you could ask for. I was a certified welder back then..not sure I would be so hot now.


----------



## caleath

Good morning all...off to work I go. I cant believe this was on page 2 again....slackers.



Oh and Huskys suck and Macs are Yella.....and Pioneers...rule. I am a suckup.


----------



## roncoinc

Morning,,
yestday was fun,didnt sell any saws but a couple to fix.
got to see the start up of the sugarin process tho  
quite WARM in there made it nice,almost 100 deg,made it rain inside ! they go thru a LOT of wood !
came home smelling like maple syrup ..
friend and i fixed one of thier all brass sap pumps,sugar had bound it up,.
hot water in the intake and a propane torch got it running like new,after he spent $450 for a new one 
after that and fixing his saws i think i may end up with some goodies


----------



## farrell

morning all,
i forgot if you go cut wood after a long time of not doing it how sore you are the next day! dropped a beech for my mom and dad and got it cut up most of the way. the wife ran the saw for the first time yesterday and she really liked it. my buddy found out why you wear chaps while cutting!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> morning all,
> i forgot if you go cut wood after a long time of not doing it how sore you are the next day! dropped a beech for my mom and dad and got it cut up most of the way. the wife ran the saw for the first time yesterday and she really liked it. my buddy found out why you wear chaps while cutting!


 
And ??? your buddy is ok ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just checking in on my lunch break, I see Cliff saved the thread from sinking below page 2. Lets hope Farrel`s buddy wasn`t hurt badly and Ron watch out for that sugary stuff, it becomes addicting real easy.
I got to run my latest additions to the collection yesterday, the modded 046 and the 044/460 hybrid. Cut up some rock maple and they made short work of it so I think they will stay in the collection for a few more years.
Beautiful day here ,bright sunshine and a high of +1C.


----------



## Cantdog

Me thinks that's all about to change for you in a few hrs.........if looking out the shop windows are any indication.....snowing like crazy and supposed to go to rain this afternoon...but that's what they said last Friday 1-3 ending in rain.....more like no rain and 12-14!!! Any way I got the Free Flow runing along nicely on dry red oak and it's 72 degrees in the shop, tunes are on, getting ready to have lunch. Damn Jerry is an hour ahead of me....LOLOL!!! Monos suck...Lombards do too... But the Jonsers are still RED!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Me thinks that's all about to change for you in a few hrs.........if looking out the shop windows are any indication.....snowing like crazy and supposed to go to rain this afternoon...but that's what they said last Friday 1-3 ending in rain.....more like no rain and 12-14!!! Any way I got the Free Flow runing along nicely on dry red oak and it's 72 degrees in the shop, tunes are on, getting ready to have lunch. Damn Jerry is an hour ahead of me....LOLOL!!! Monos suck...Lombards do too... But the Jonsers are still RED!!!!


 
Hey Robin; just like to say I read your post over on Brads thread about repairing old steel fuel tanks and have to say you like a few others know what you are talking about and giving advice on. 
I probably have repaired over a hundred of similiar tanks from saws, stationary generators, tractors, fishing boat tanks, automotive gas tanks etc. If they were soldered from the place of manufacture then don`t try to weld them, it just won`t work. Do them as we have stated and they will outlast most of us.
I am expecting freezing rain /sleet and some form of snow here later today, had the skidsteers in the shop and they are all cleaned up, fuelled and ready to roll, plow truck done up also,salt and sand spreader also readied so just waiting for the mess to arrive and as usual , deal with it when it gets here.
Since my trip out to California it is depressing to come back here and have to deal with this weather. The climate out there could grow on a person real easy. They are planting and harvesting crops out there right now South of San Francisco all along the 101 highway. How hard would it be on a maritimer to live out there and not have to put up with winter as we know it. The locals out there are wearing their winter gear like we are here including toques and headgear with earflaps pulled down and tied, I was walking about with a teeshirt and Levis on when a fellow asked me where in the heck I was from. I told hin that I found 55F pretty warm and he figured it was fairly cold, just conditioning to our surroundings I guess.
Jonses are red,Homies are blue, Macs are yellow and Huskies suck too.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah well having grown up much like you we had to fix rather than replace things that wore out or broke. Not an option really back then. My father was quite clever by nature and resourseful by necessity so I could not come along without learning how to keep my stuff (and his eventually) running. You learn what works and what doesn't. The time spent trying to fix something quickly and incorrectly is time wasted in the end. You know what I mean.

Glad you had a good time on the left coast, really enjoyed your pics....never been all the way to the other ocean....closest I got was Yuma. Nice but not alot of trees down there... It is hard to come back to this climate at this time of yr, but even as hard as it is, it's still worth it to get away to a warmer place even for a short time.

My daughter just returned from 6 months in Costa Rica...she's not that impressed with winter this time around but she is reaclimating. She and some of her friends took the 12 foot tobbogan I built her up on the mountain last weekend and they had a blast, got real wet and cold but really had a good time. Dad had the hot chocolate all ready on the cookstove for them when they got back LOL!!! Good kids....at that age I would have been up to no good if at all possible.

Good poem LOLOL!!


----------



## RandyMac

Planting crops? That must be the the "other" California.
Cold wet and windy today with a strong Pacific storm coming in on Tuesday.
I'll preview it for you folks East of here, that means almost everyone.

I am hyped, I got a pretty nice running PM850 yesterday.

stihls are weak.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> And ??? your buddy is ok ?


 
yep the chaps did their job against his shindaiwa 757w/ 24' b/c. he said best 80 bucks i ever spent!


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Planting crops? That must be the the "other" California.
> Cold wet and windy today with a strong Pacific storm coming in on Tuesday.
> I'll preview it for you folks East of here, that means almost everyone.
> 
> I am hyped, I got a pretty nice running PM850 yesterday.
> 
> stihls are weak.


 
Must be the other California, down south of Salinas to San Miguel the fields were being worked, from planting new crops to harvesting some stuff, I did not stop to see what was what but its real green down there in the fields if planted. They cover a lot of the fields with plastic sheeting with holes in it to allow the plants to grow up through. Must help in a couple of ways, it would hold in the heat from the sun and keep weeds from growing up around the crop, it would also help prevent water from evaporating and it does appear to be a little dryer down that way.
What is a PM850? That must be one them Yeller saws around 85cc. or do the numbering systems run the other way around on those saws JUST MADE FOR THE LEFT HAND COAST?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> yep the chaps did their job against his shindaiwa 757w/ 24' b/c. he said best 80 bucks i ever spent!


 
Good news then, 80 bucks is cheap insurance.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good news then, 80 bucks is cheap insurance.


 
aint that the truth!! i cut my leg once, now i wear chaps whenever i cut!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> aint that the truth!! i cut my leg once, now i wear chaps whenever i cut!!!


 
Best to wear the protection, I wear mine when in the brush but seldom when I am out in the woodyard bucking. I learned to run a saw back when the operator was the safety gear but guess I have just been lucky that I have not been bit by a saw yet.


----------



## RandyMac

I have been bit, but never with a moving chain.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I have been bit, but never with a moving chain.


 
I keep them chains away from my body at all costs, don`t think them chains were meant for human flesh contact.


----------



## farrell

it hurts!! dont do it!! i ruined a nice pair of jeans and had to listen to my mother flip out cause of the blood running down my leg! since i bought chaps no more whoopses!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> it hurts!! dont do it!! i ruined a nice pair of jeans and had to listen to my mother flip out cause of the blood running down my leg! since i bought chaps no more whoopses!!


 
I hear you man,..my youngest brother cut himself real badly and left the woods for good. He is much younger than me and did not grow up running saws, he only seen my dad and I run saws and we tried to keep him in school to better himself. He is doing alright these days working as a automotive tech so the cut although nasty got him away from woods working and onto something better.


----------



## farrell

i have heard lots of horror stories of what can happen. i am not taking the chance! glad your brother made it. im really glad my buddy took my advice and bought chaps cause he wouldnt be here today! everyone while cutting should always wear protective gear period no exceptions!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

todays desk project,to nasty outside 
tilly HL rebuild.


----------



## roncoinc

Question on what goes here ?
gasket or goop,all i have is goop and i think there was at one time something between these two parts.
Jerry ??


----------



## caleath

Wow you guys have been busy. I had 2 saws dropped off for repair today. A 460 that had been run lean. I think bad fuel line...its really mushy. And an 044 thats making a strange noise...this one is a mess.

Looks like my saws go on the back burner again. Be a good time to order parts then.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Question on what goes here ?
> gasket or goop,all i have is goop and i think there was at one time something between these two parts.
> Jerry ??
> 
> No and No, a smear of grease is all that kept the foreign material out. After reading 6 different airfilter IPL`s for the various airfilter setups for the 600 series saws there is just one mention of a gasket, it gives a part number but does not show where it was located. It is used within conjunction with the Purolator type filter so it very well could have been used in the area you have pointed out. None of my saws have one and I clearly remember using grease around that lip all the years I have worked the 600 series saws.
> Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Wow you guys have been busy. I had 2 saws dropped off for repair today. A 460 that had been run lean. I think bad fuel line...its really mushy. And an 044 thats making a strange noise...this one is a mess.
> 
> Looks like my saws go on the back burner again. Be a good time to order parts then.


 
Two great saws to work on, you will learn a lot and all this series of saws are practically made the same, what you learn about one is practically transferable to the next model.


----------



## RandyMac

What is it about coiled flat springs? We all know the joys of recoil starters.
The bimetal coiled flat spring that runs the Ranchero's choke, fell off the tab, Jack reacted badly. I repaired it during a full gale downpour and put the ####ing thing on backwards. As Jack warmed up, the flippin' choke closed, Jack gagged and told me to #### off. A field repair was executed, locked choke open. Now at cold starting, Jack tells me to #### off until he is ready to move. Frontal passage in progress, wouldn't dare to pop the hood, it is howling out there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> What is it about coiled flat springs? We all know the joys of recoil starters.
> The bimetal coiled flat spring that runs the Ranchero's choke, fell off the tab, Jack reacted badly. I repaired it during a full gale downpour and put the ####ing thing on backwards. As Jack warmed up, the flippin' choke closed, Jack gagged and told me to #### off. A field repair was executed, locked choke open. Now at cold starting, Jack tells me to #### off until he is ready to move. Frontal passage in progress, wouldn't dare to pop the hood, it is howling out there.[/QU
> 
> Had plenty of engines with that type of choke setup on it, even my 1979 GMC has that choke setup on it and still works great. If it gave up the ghost then a manual pull choke will replace it.
> I hear you are sitting out a bit of a storm right now.


----------



## caleath

Yep those old chokes are a hoot. I started my mechanics career when they were still put on cars new. My buddy that has the shop here calls me when he has one to work on. I gladly help out. Heck he does not like to work on pre obd2 cars either.

I forgot to mention I got another free saw...not a great one though...Its a Craftsman no chainbrake 36cc. I think I see a porting job coming on that one..something to play with.


----------



## RandyMac

What is going on outside is just the warm-up, the next couple days will be noisy.

I just ordered an NOS choke kit, screws, retainer, spring and cap. 8 bucks shipped.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL I know the same amount about Fords as I do Sthils but if it's the same as the choke on a 79 Chevy 2bbl/4bbl the problem is almost always a fuzzy electrical connection...ground actually. When it stops raining pull the cover and shine up all the points of conection...should be good to go.


Oh..... I hate Wen electric chainsaws...


----------



## RandyMac

No element, heat tube from manifold, antediluvian. No PCV either.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Yep those old chokes are a hoot. I started my mechanics career when they were still put on cars new. My buddy that has the shop here calls me when he has one to work on. I gladly help out. Heck he does not like to work on pre obd2 cars either.
> 
> I forgot to mention I got another free saw...not a great one though...Its a Craftsman no chainbrake 36cc. I think I see a porting job coming on that one..something to play with.


 
They were standard issue on a lot of cars back in the 60`s, I started working on cars around 60-61 and they sure were much more simple back then.
Those old Craftsman saws were not bad for the regular homeowner.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> No element, heat tube from manifold, antediluvian. No PCV either.




I get it we're going back to total mechanical........no electrics. Bimetal.... Actually I prefer those as there is little to go wrong...simply has to not be catching or binding on anything (and not actually broken)


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL I know the same amount about Fords as I do Sthils but if it's the same as the choke on a 79 Chevy 2bbl/4bbl the problem is almost always a fuzzy electrical connection...ground actually. When it stops raining pull the cover and shine up all the points of conection...should be good to go.
> 
> 
> Oh..... I hate Wen electric chainsaws...


 
Most 77-79 Chev and GMC trucks had an electric operated choke but my 3/4 ton was a spec. build vehicle and to get it with zero emmission controls it had to be litteraly built with pre 1966 components in the intake system so the coil choke that sits on top of the intake manifold hooked straight to the 4bbl Rochester is the way the factory built it. It is a hard truck to find parts for if the outlet is setup on microfische or computer you would never find a lot of the parts on this truck.


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> I get it we're going back to total mechanical........no electrics. Bimetal.... Actually I prefer those as there is little to go wrong...simply has to not be catching or binding on anything (and not actually broken)


 
It matches my level of understanding.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow is stopping here now, turning to rain for a couple of hours but turning cold by morning so more snow or freezing rain to come.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I guess everyone bailed out, must be storm chasers now.
Huskies suck Macs are yellow and Crapsmans stay out in the cold shed.


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening everybody. Playing Mr. Mom at the moment. Got that 025 going tonight for Pops. That is a zippy little saw, just have one more part coming, an annular buffer for the rear handle. Somebody dropped a pile of logs in my driveway this morning so I got to put the 044 and the 415 into some wood when I got home. That is a great combo.


----------



## jimdad07

Oh yeah...Huskys suck, Stihl/Dolmar rule and Macs are yellow.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I guess everyone bailed out, must be storm chasers now.
> Huskies suck Macs are yellow and Crapsmans stay out in the cold shed.



Naw... just having supper...'member you're an hr ahead of me! LOLOL!! You had lunch first!! Anyway...why didn't I think you had antiquely operated, somewhat modern truck??? Silly me!! Stihl guy and all....Oh no did I inadvertly do a chainsaw slam?? 

Yeah it's more or less quit here....kind of a drizzle and as you said going cold next...I am getting rather tired of winter.....this has been an ol' time winter here.... well, except no weeks of sub zero temps on end.....just loads of snow...LOL a friend of mine hired a kid to fit two cord of wood in Dec. and hasn't been able to find his 2171 since. Kid set it down and it snowed 16" that night and he couldn't rember where he set it down LOL. My friend is kind of a no neck, barrel chested, scottsman with little humor when it comes to work or his stuff LOL!! He fired the kid after browbeating him foolish...then hired him back to browbeat him some more LOL!!! It's time for a thaw...Randy's right Sthils are weak.... and heavy too. Husky are orange...Joneys are red...if Jerry lived closer I'd probably be dead...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hi Jim;
Got to cut a little wood yesterday myself. Fun isn`t it with good running saws?


----------



## jimdad07

There's only one thing better than a good running saw, and I don't get too much of that anymore.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Naw... just having supper...'member you're an hr ahead of me! LOLOL!! You had lunch first!! Anyway...why didn't I think you had antiquely operated, somewhat modern truck??? Silly me!! Stihl guy and all....Oh no did I inadvertly do a chainsaw slam??
> 
> Yeah it's more or less quit here....kind of a drizzle and as you said going cold next...I am getting rather tired of winter.....this has been an ol' time winter here.... well, except no weeks of sub zero temps on end.....just loads of snow...LOL a friend of mine hired a kid to fit two cord of wood in Dec. and hasn't been able to find his 2171 since. Kid set it down and it snowed 16" that night and he couldn't rember where he set it down LOL. My friend is kind of a no neck, barrel chested, scottsman with little humor when it comes to work or his stuff LOL!! He fired the kid after browbeating him foolish...then hired him back to browbeat him some more LOL!!! It's time for a thaw...Randy's right Sthils are weak.... and heavy too. Husky are orange...Joneys are red...if Jerry lived closer I'd probably be dead...LOL!!


 
Had that truck built in the late summer of 1978, last off the line in Oshawa for a non pollution controlled light/heavy truck.It had to set on a one ton frame with floating rear axles and 14" drums, every time I hit the brakes for the first couple of months when new the rear brakes nearly tore the truck off the road.
I used to leave the Pioneer 600 in the woods at night, I had to walk 2.5 miles through the woods to get home. One night it snowed close to 24" and 2 days later when I got backout there to cut I spent most of the morning finding it under the tree tops in the brushpile. 2 feet of snow makes everything look different in the woods.
No worries on the saw chiding, all in good humor.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> There's only one thing better than a good running saw, and I don't get too much of that anymore.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Ahmen!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog is a pretty good poet. Look out Robert Frost.


----------



## roncoinc

HL project done..
decided to join the air intake plenum with permatex as it has no need to come apart agin anyways and Jerry was hours late with his suggestion.. ( slacker ) 
hours of making gaskets worked out ok,..gave me something to do..
one hell of a funky looking setup for a carb for sure ! 
hope i got some tygon in the rite size as tomorrow i want to try to put fuel to it and see if it will run on it's own ...
USC got it's workout on the carb and parts and filter but everything looks clean now..
didnt have cork for the glass bowl so used some nice thick,soft gasket material..if it leaks will find some cork..
these thing are SO much easier to work on than a stihl,even use SAE fasteners !
Pioneer spared nothing in making these,weight was NOT a consideration for sure ..


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff been on tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 046 and 044/460 worked flawlessly, what a pair of rippers, just a little overkill on 12-16" hardwood but sure was fun blasting through that hard maple throwin 16' roostertails. My cuttin buddy came running when he heard the saws revving and remarked after watching me make 3-4 cuts, that`s a fast saw. Seldom get comments from him but he thought the ported,mm 460 was a little over the top.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Cliff been on tonight?


 
Earlier.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> HL project done..
> decided to join the air intake plenum with permatex as it has no need to come apart agin anyways and Jerry was hours late with his suggestion.. ( slacker )
> hours of making gaskets worked out ok,..gave me something to do..
> one hell of a funky looking setup for a carb for sure !
> hope i got some tygon in the rite size as tomorrow i want to try to put fuel to it and see if it will run on it's own ...
> USC got it's workout on the carb and parts and filter but everything looks clean now..
> didnt have cork for the glass bowl so used some nice thick,soft gasket material..if it leaks will find some cork..
> these thing are SO much easier to work on than a stihl,even use SAE fasteners !
> Pioneer spared nothing in making these,weight was NOT a consideration for sure ..


 
Yea,..I was a slacker,..we got hit with another snow storm. It came fast and furious, built up 3-4" in about 3 hrs with high winds then just stopped like a switch was thrown 20-30 mins later it started raining and has now tapered off to just a mist. Durn stuff was a whiteout for a while.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Cantdog is a pretty good poet. Look out Robert Frost.




Naw...just trying to catch up with Jerry for his earlier poem...didn't quite make it though..to much supper or maybe to much Goslings......hard to tell...


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Cantdog is a pretty good poet. Look out Robert Frost.


 
Oops, where that come from,..yea Robin is smooth with the vocabulary.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea,..I was a slacker,..we got hit with another snow storm. It came fast and furious, built up 3-4" in about 3 hrs with high winds then just stopped like a switch was thrown 20-30 mins later it started raining and has now tapered off to just a mist. Durn stuff was a whiteout for a while.




LOL Told ya....LOL!! Generally what we get is only a few hrs ahead of you..LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Naw...just trying to catch up with Jerry for his earlier poem...didn't quite make it though..to much supper or maybe to much Goslings......hard to tell...


 
Only wish that I had gone to school, can`t spell or form sentences properly, don`t know proper punctuation or verbs from nouns, get by but that`s about all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL Told ya....LOL!! Generally what we get is only a few hrs ahead of you..LOL!!


 
Right on, comes right up the coast.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Cantdog is a pretty good poet. Look out Robert Frost.


 
Frost from NH,,dont take much from them maniacs


----------



## jimdad07

Be back in a bit, got to read the bedtime story.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only wish that I had gone to school, can`t spell or form sentences properly, don`t know proper punctuation or verbs from nouns, get by but that`s about all.


 
Thats ok Jerry,,people just think you from down east maine and shop at LL bean's in freeport... dont bother tearing off the "made in china" tags as they go good when your caught running a stihl 
see ?? when your from down maine you can get away with anithin


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only wish that I had gone to school, can`t spell or form sentences properly, don`t know proper punctuation or verbs from nouns, get by but that`s about all.



You explain yourself perfectly Jerry and a whit to boot. My fathers aunt used to have a saying when she thought you were OK, she'd say "I'd risk you" generally meant she had faith in you to know what you are talking about....sadly I never went to school beyond high school. Kinda wished I had sometimes but the reality is I wouldn't know and have the experience that I do if I had. Not sure what it's worth but you make your choices as you come along and that's what make the man (or woman I guess). I doubt if you had spent time in school that there would that Island roaster you built so many yrs ago.....choices.....I made mine...you made yours...schooling has nothing to do with intelligence. IMHO!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats ok Jerry,,people just think you from down east maine and shop at LL bean's in freeport... dont bother tearing off the "made in china" tags as they go good when your caught running a stihl
> see ?? when your from down maine you can get away with anithin


 
Thank goodness


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You explain yourself perfectly Jerry and a whit to boot. My fathers aunt used to have a saying when she thought you were OK, she'd say "I'd risk you" generally meant she had faith in you to know what you are talking about....sadly I never went to school beyond high school. Kinda wished I had sometimes but the reality is I wouldn't know and have the experience that I do if I had. Not sure what it's worth but you make your choices as you come along and that's what make the man (or woman I guess). I doubt if you had spent time in school that there would that Island roaster you built so many yrs ago.....choices.....I made mine...you made yours...schooling has nothing to do with intelligence. IMHO!!!


 
Thanks for the pep talk, guess I am still feeling a little down after spending a lot of the time I was out in Cali. with people that are off the IQ scale.


----------



## Cantdog

No pep talk.....just sayin as I see it,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No pep talk.....just sayin as I see it,


 
I like that in a person.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah probably has something to do with the salt air...LOLOL!!!

Where were we?? What sucks now.....???


----------



## pioneerguy600

We can always start out fresh,..Huskies suck!!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks for the pep talk, guess I am still feeling a little down after spending a lot of the time I was out in Cali. with people that are off the IQ scale.


 
Screw their IQ scale. What a man knows in his hands and in the real world is what built this world and what I feel gives the most reward. I like to read and I love history, but what makes me the happiest is walking into a house that I built myself from the concrete slab to the house and everything in it, seeing the kitchen I built for Ma and Pop up the road over two months of nights and weekends. Those are the things that last long after we are gone. My little sister has a boyfriend that has an abnormally high IQ so he thinks he is above everything. The funny thing is he is about my age, 29 or so and has never had a job, just lives off my sister and the system. Can't stand that type, I have more respect for you and your knowledge than I ever could over someone who can tell me word for word things out of a text book while they collect a piece of my paycheck:angrysoapbox:


----------



## jimdad07

I want to put a 30" bar on a 455 Rancher and see how many seconds it will last.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well Jim got the 025 running and Cliff brought in two great Stihl`s to work on and I only have 40-50 saws in the need work pile, the completed saws need a new building to live in. Got 5-7 NU17`s that I should part down and get at least one good one up and running.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We can always start out fresh,..Huskies suck!!



Somehow I knew that was coming...


----------



## jimdad07

My wife is getting more saws I can't keep.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Screw their IQ scale. What a man knows in his hands and in the real world is what built this world and what I feel gives the most reward. I like to read and I love history, but what makes me the happiest is walking into a house that I built myself from the concrete slab to the house and everything in it, seeing the kitchen I built for Ma and Pop up the road over two months of nights and weekends. Those are the things that last long after we are gone. My little sister has a boyfriend that has an abnormally high IQ so he thinks he is above everything. The funny thing is he is about my age, 29 or so and has never had a job, just lives off my sister and the system. Can't stand that type, I have more respect for you and your knowledge than I ever could over someone who can tell me word for word things out of a text book while they collect a piece of my paycheck:angrysoapbox:


 
Well,..9 out of the ten guy`s that have that high IQ thing going on out there are not working, one is currently employed. There was a box of broken down laptops piled up in a corner and I asked about them. They said they were too expensive to get them fixed, one night I took them out and tore 3 of them down using only a pare knife to remove the number 0 Philips screws and plastic mouldings etc. After about an hour and a half I had a nice running /operating ACEUS laptop. They were blown away that an Oakie that knows nothing about a computer could pull that off. I told them a mechanic is a mechanic, parts are just parts and mechanics can assemble parts.


----------



## Cantdog

Well guys...it's been real and it's been great.....but not real great...LOL!! so I've got my head down and headed for the barn. Big day tomorrow....Sthils are meek...NYTE...


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I want to put a 30" bar on a 455 Rancher and see how many seconds it will last.


 
It will last forever if you don`t start it or cut wood with it...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Somehow I knew that was coming...


 
Yep ,..when lost just start over.LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I have a very strange feeling in my gut whenever I see a Husky, then the sudden urge to run to a bathroom and throw up...not sure why.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> My wife is getting more saws I can't keep.


 
Can`t keep em all Jim,.. unless you are me...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Nite to all, boss is coming.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well guys...it's been real and it's been great.....but not real great...LOL!! so I've got my head down and headed for the barn. Big day tomorrow....Sthils are meek...NYTE...


 
NYTE,.. Robin
Jonnies are RED!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Nite to all, boss is coming.


 
Good nite Jim.
Stihl`s rock!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well,..9 out of the ten guy`s that have that high IQ thing going on out there are not working, one is currently employed. There was a box of broken down laptops piled up in a corner and I asked about them. They said they were too expensive to get them fixed, one night I took them out and tore 3 of them down using only a pare knife to remove the number 0 Philips screws and plastic mouldings etc. After about an hour and a half I had a nice running /operating ACEUS laptop. They were blown away that an Oakie that knows nothing about a computer could pull that off. I told them a mechanic is a mechanic, parts are just parts and mechanics can assemble parts.




Well one more..good one Jerry...it's great when you can fix a physical problem on electronics.... alot of the time problems arise from bad connections etc. My ex's father married a russian woman and they brought the mom and dad over here. If the TV failed he'd have it in pieces on the living room floor and then back together again working perfectly. He had no english but with a little help from his daughter he and I had a lengthy conversation about how he was able to do this. He basically said in russia if you had a TV you had to learn keep it going because you would never get another one. We (North America) don't work or even think that way anymore. Used to....not now...as whole anyway.

Axes suck......nearly as bad as dull bucksaws...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well one more..good one Jerry...it's great when you can fix a physical problem on electronics.... alot of the time problems arise from bad connections etc. My ex's father married a russian woman and they brought the mom and dad over here. If the TV failed he'd have it in pieces on the living room floor and then back together again working perfectly. He had no english but with a little help from his daughter he and I had a lengthy conversation about how he was able to do this. He basically said in russia if you had a TV you had to learn keep it going because you would never get another one. We (North America) don't work or even think that way anymore. Used to....not now...as whole anyway.
> 
> Axes suck......nearly as bad as dull bucksaws...


 
I just picked one up with the cover/screen broken off at the hinges, the next had a broken screen, busted three ways, the next had a glass of pop spilled into it, good case and frame,good screen. Swapped over what I thought to be the good parts, got lucky.
Dull bucksaws really suck, unfortunately I can sharpen them too well.


----------



## caleath

Wow you guys have been busy....I went to town to eat and get some stuff. I have a mess of parts to order tomorrow. I sure want to try and order it all the same place...wonder if thats possible.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just picked one up with the cover/screen broken off at the hinges, the next had a broken screen, busted three ways, the next had a glass of pop spilled into it, good case and frame,good screen. Swapped over what I thought to be the good parts, got lucky.
> Dull bucksaws really suck, unfortunately I can sharpen them too well.


 
I haven't in thirty yrs but I expect it would come back quick enough. It's what i used in the "between yrs"....between having a chainsaw and not having one...two winters 75-76 cut and fit 22 cord a yr with a wooden one...yarded with a hoss...I think I'd just be cold now...


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Wow you guys have been busy....I went to town to eat and get some stuff. I have a mess of parts to order tomorrow. I sure want to try and order it all the same place...wonder if thats possible.


 
It would be if you were ordering from the dealer I go through for Stihl parts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I haven't in thirty yrs but I expect it would come back quick enough. It's what i used in the "between yrs"....between having a chainsaw and not having one...two winters 75-76 cut and fit 22 cord a yr with a wooden one...yarded with a hoss...I think I'd just be cold now...


 
When I first stumbled into the woods chainsaws were just getting established. I have pulled the end of a 7' and 8 ' misery whip for days on end when a chainsaw was down, pulled steel framed bow saws many a day also, sometimes alone sometimes paired with my dad. He had cut all through the thirties with them. It put food on the table and a roof over our head. No wonder I became the mechanic of the family, it was a necessity.


----------



## caleath

I might try my dealer tomorrow. I need a bunch of parts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I might try my dealer tomorrow. I need a bunch of parts.


 
Did you say the dealer was iffy?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you say the dealer was iffy?


 

Well he is the best I have to deal with locally.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Well he is the best I have to deal with locally.


 
Hope for the best, can you take the part numbers in with you/ I always do and the staff really appreciate it, they also appreciate that I know the name and terminology of what I am looking for.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I first stumbled into the woods chainsaws were just getting established. I have pulled the end of a 7 and 8 " misery whip for days on end when a chainsaw was down, pulled steel framed bow saws many a day also, sometimes alone sometimes paired with my dad. He had cut all through the thirties with them. It put food on the table and a roof over our head. No wonder I became the mechanic of the family, it was a necessity.


 


Yeah no sitting around playing video games huh? Hard work but with a fresh filing and a 20-odd yr old back at times it was quite pleasant...but nowhere as pleasant as the spring of 77 when I bought my new 49sp....small saw but not as small as my trusty wooden bucksaw. That saw made my life a lot easier than it had been. Funny thing is just today I pulled that old saw out of the 49/52 pile where it has lived since it died in the mid ninties and bolted it in the saw stand and split the cases as it had a bad crank and selected another donor saw, split that to get the crank.. I have everything I need to bring my old friend back to life. Thats the next project along with a 70E that's getting the full banna; new mains, OEM P&C, etc. I never would have considered reserecting my old 49 without having joined this site. I did take pics from the start so I will try to get the hang of posting pics and start a thread on this project in the near future.


----------



## caleath

Night guys I am pooped...dont feel like chattin saws for some reason.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah no sitting around playing video games huh? Hard work but with a fresh filing and a 20-odd yr old back at times it was quite pleasant...but nowhere as pleasant as the spring of 77 when I bought my new 49sp....small saw but not as small as my trusty wooden bucksaw. That saw made my life a lot easier than it had been. Funny thing is just today I pulled that old saw out of the 49/52 pile where it has lived since it died in the mid ninties and bolted it in the saw stand and split the cases as it had a bad crank and selected another donor saw, split that to get the crank.. I have everything I need to bring my old friend back to life. Thats the next project along with a 70E that's getting the full banna; new mains, OEM P&C, etc. I never would have considered reserecting my old 49 without having joined this site. I did take pics from the start so I will try to get the hang of posting pics and start a thread on this project in the near future.


 
Good for you, keeping all your saws is something that I did also, kind of nice sometimes to look back over each of them and the memories they each hold, buying then, working them,the men I worked with while running them and the places I cut with them. Each and everyone are very good runners, I start and run each saw in a rotation, it takes near a year to get through them all..LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Night guys I am pooped...dont feel like chattin saws for some reason.


 
Good nite Cliff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well that tank repair is getting even goofier. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time to pack it in here also, Nytol.


----------



## roncoinc

Shoot,left the bed down on the dumptruck 
i'll be shoveling THAT out today !


----------



## farrell

morning to all! whats on tap today?


----------



## caleath

good morning fellas...its going to be a beautiful day here.


----------



## caleath

Hey we passed the Homelite thread....by a good bit too.


----------



## farrell

caleath said:


> Hey we passed the Homelite thread....by a good bit too.


 
hey maybe we should get a cookie or something?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Afternoon fellas, had some cleaning up from the snow that fell overnight, today is rather nice, sun is out and just above freezing when out of the wind. Good afternoon to go play with some saws in the woodpile. Got a big tree takedown planned for this coming weekend, it will be a tow over as it leans over a pumphouse building and is entangled with a hardwood that sort of grows beside it and up through the lower branches of the main tree. I will bind both trees together and cut the smaller one off first, then cut and pull the big tree over with a stout rope and either the big skidsteer or one of the 3/4ton 4X4`s. The cleanup will be the worst part of this job as we have to drop it on the roadway.


----------



## farrell

sounds like fun!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> sounds like fun!


 
It is,..these tight spot and close clearance jobs are what I always look forward to , cutting in the woods presents little challenge but is fun just to run the saws and get some firewood but rigging and close clearance jobs make me think through the job before attacking the tree with a saw.


----------



## farrell

my step dad has big beech in his woods he wants down but idk:msp_unsure:. its close to 4 feet at the base and leaning with most of the weight in the lean. cant just drop it without cutting a half dozen other big trees down so it wont hang up. i am looking into climbing gear looks like the only option to take it down safetly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> my step dad has big beech in his woods he wants down but idk:msp_unsure:. its close to 4 feet at the base and leaning with most of the weight in the lean. cant just drop it without cutting a half dozen other big trees down so it wont hang up. i am looking into climbing gear looks like the only option to take it down safetly.


 
That is the way we have to take a lot of them down when there is no avenue for safely dropping them, sometimes if we can reach them with the crane then we just limb them and lift the rest out. The big ones may need to be taken out in two or more pieces. Winching down pieces when we can`t reach them with a crane is sometimes the only other way.


----------



## RandyMac

Mornin' guys.

I'm going to wipe the goo off the PM850, change the muffler out to one of those buzzy ass reed ones.
We have some sun right now. It's kinda like that scene in the Perfect Storm where George Cloony says "the ##### isn't going to let us out"
Got a whooper off shore, storm warnings and special marine advisories, basically, if you are out there in a boat, don't be. It will be worse north, hurricane wind warnings off the Colombia.
I'd better get my sorry ass out there and fix that choke.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Mornin' guys.
> 
> I'm going to wipe the goo off the PM850, change the muffler out to one of those buzzy ass reed ones.
> We have some sun right now. It's kinda like that scene in the Perfect Storm where George Cloony says "the ##### isn't going to let us out"
> Got a whooper off shore, storm warnings and special marine advisories, basically, if you are out there in a boat, don't be. It will be worse north, hurricane wind warnings off the Colombia.
> I'd better get my sorry ass out there and fix that choke.


 

Morning Randy,..I just finished lunch here, sounds like a blow is about to come ashore out there so best to batten down the hatches and clear the scuppers.
Got that choke rigged yet?


----------



## RandyMac

Just got back in, got the spring on, the right way this time. Did a test drive, Jack is happy. Beachfront Park is covered with seabirds, many hundreds, a sure sign of a big storm.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to hear Jack is happy, the sea birds can tell ya a lot about the weather. Being from the coast here and sailing around the oceans I have learned a lot from nature and weather patterns. For better than 20 years we had little to no weather forcast for this shore and we sailed the waters by just watching natures signs.


----------



## RandyMac

the signs are there, the instincts to recognize them are fading.
I haven't been on the ocean in years, I am not the best sailor, no puking but I'm happier on land. Back when, we had an old 38' double ender "buda buda buda"
low freeboard, spent all day wading in water to the knees.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello boys, guess what?...I am going out to pick up two Sachs-Dolmar 120's and I GET TO KEEP ONE FOR ME, piston's gone in it, but I can fix it. She's going to sell the other one. Not sure if they are the S's or not, I'll find out around 7:00 tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> the signs are there, the instincts to recognize them are fading.
> I haven't been on the ocean in years, I am not the best sailor, no puking but I'm happier on land. Back when, we had an old 38' double ender "buda buda buda"
> low freeboard, spent all day wading in water to the knees.


 
I on the other hand have sailed the oceans for far too many trips, been away from it now since my dads passing but we once lived to be out there under sail.
Motor boat and under sail power we went where we wanted and it was a sureal freedom where you went where and when you wanted as long as you respected that time and tide waits for no man.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hello boys, guess what?...I am going out to pick up two Sachs-Dolmar 120's and I GET TO KEEP ONE FOR ME, piston's gone in it, but I can fix it. She's going to sell the other one. Not sure if they are the S's or not, I'll find out around 7:00 tonight.


 
Now,.. there is a real saw, keep us posted on this find.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening Gemtlemen.....How bout that tank thread.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Evening Gemtlemen.....How bout that tank thread.....


 
LOL,..HA, HA,..lol,..lol...:msp_lol:


----------



## Cantdog

Well it takes what it takes....no shortcuts...it's never easy but that's the learning curve. Your advise was sound and well directed...I agree..didn't look that clean in places..as the ol man would always say "do it again but right this time" LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well it takes what it takes....no shortcuts...it's never easy but that's the learning curve. Your advise was sound and well directed...I agree..didn't look that clean in places..as the ol man would always say "do it again but right this time" LOL!!


 
I could do it for him, correctly the first try but it is better if he learns to do it himself. You and some others on here could do it just as easily but those that chimed in with the weld it advise, I seriously doubt they know better or if they just did not think it through. I worked under one of the toughest guy`s in plumbing in all of area here, he ran his own business and only he was right.Well he taught me a lot but I could never ask him questions, as a Journeyman he like most of the others would not recognize you til you spent close to 2 years as underdog. They had their own seat even at the tavern, an apprentice dare not set at their table, same at a takeout or resturant. They made sure you did everything correctly and absolutely no shoddy work passed or went unpunished. One fellow apprentice never got to solder a single joint for over 3 years, the journeyman claimed he could not clean the fittings properly and until he did there would be no soldered joints by him.


----------



## Cantdog

That sounds like old school/country/tradesman strict.....but hey, order is how you learn to do it right....and you learn respect...and when it's their name on the job.....that's the way it will be.

I'm not that strict in my work but have little patience for arguments from the help..or repeating myself. I have three guys that have worked for me for thirty yrs...we don't argue..we are all on the same page. We do discuss...and everyone makes his point..I make the final decision...and it's not always my way...but my name is on the job....and I pick the best way for the client. No room for egos.


----------



## RandyMac

Journeymen are tough, they earned what they do, not book learning "know how"

That is one of the reasons I didn't follow my Dad into sawfiling, I would have had to be perfect for years before moving very far up. That and I might had to work for my Dad, unthinkable at that time. Actually the other two company shops were run by my Dad's cronies, could have been just as bad. I learned cartridge reloading from one of them, he was trying to prove that the .243 Win really could kill anything. Meticulous. It had to be a form of OCD.


----------



## RandyMac

I keep forgetting to do deride inferior brands of chainsaws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That sounds like old school/country/tradesman strict.....but hey, order is how you learn to do it right....and you learn respect...and when it's their name on the job.....that's the way it will be.
> 
> I'm not that strict in my work but have little patience for arguments from the help..or repeating myself. I have three guys that have worked for me for thirty yrs...we don't argue..we are all on the same page. We do discuss...and everyone makes his point..I make the final decision...and it's not always my way...but my name is on the job....and I pick the best way for the client. No room for egos.


 
Yea they were tough, hard to work with and even worse to work for. Seen many apprentices puke before starting work in the morning, just so worked up and nervous about starting another day. I respected the journeyman but I didn`n take no shat off them, I knew my job and probably a little too much about what I was doing, I did first class work and being meticulous but not a time waster I got along fine. I had been soldering,welding and forging from the age of 9-10 so I had 10 years or better under my belt before going into the trade. I had more to learn about code and method of layouts than the actual work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I keep forgetting to do deride inferior brands of chainsaws.


 
I stuck to carrying and shooting field cannons as a young lad, big calibers delivered the game. The 300 Winchester Magnum was my fav gun and load.Most times a 30 06, 270 Weatherby magnum and the 300 went on every hunting trip. Open hardwood choppings and around the perimeter of fields was my fav spots for getting what ever I was after. As the years progressed then I slid into woods, brush hunting and carbines became more practical.


----------



## Cantdog

Well that's how you earned their respect...doing good work and holding your own..

Stihls are heavy...Macs are loud..If you run a Jonny you don't run with th crowd...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well that's how you earned their respect...doing good work and holding your own..
> 
> Stihls are heavy...Macs are loud..If you run a Jonny you don't run with th crowd...


 
Durn it Robin,..you almost stole my newest rhyme I was about to post, took me most of the day to form it up.
Here it is
Stihl`s are heavy ...Macs make a cloud,... if you run Jonnies you can`t be proud.

NOW I KNOW I AM IN FOR IT!!


----------



## Cantdog

HMMMMMMM LOL!!!.....I'm thinking.......may take awhile......


----------



## RandyMac

The traditional cloud of McCulloch chainsaws was a territory marking trait. They also marked their spot with bar oil.

Check this out







NU-17s are made out of recycled car batteries.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> The traditional cloud of McCulloch chainsaws was a territory marking trait. They also marked their spot with bar oil.
> 
> Check this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NU-17s are made out of recycled car batteries.


 
I can still rember those clouds rising first thing in the morning when the yellow saws started up, course they were burning automobile 10w30 , not two stroke mix oils.
Well NU17`s do feel like they are made from lead, very heavy for their size. Think I have 5 or 6 of them now.


----------



## RandyMac

Heavy they may be, but a high cool factor.


----------



## caleath

Good evening fellas...hows it shakin....I got my new crapsman...poulan running. I am doing to do an experiment....modify it a little at a time until I blows up.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Heavy they may be, but a high cool factor.


 
I think they have a high cool factor, that is why I restored one a few years ago but I gave it away and will now have to do another.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Good evening fellas...hows it shakin....I got my new crapsman...poulan running. I am doing to do an experiment....modify it a little at a time until I blows up.....


 
Good idea, but they actually made a half decent homeowner saw for some I know.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think I may have hit Robin a low blow, he hasn`t made a comeback from my johnny retort.


----------



## Cantdog

I told ya......I'm thinkin.... ( actually damn puta froze and had to crash and reboot)
but I'm stihl thinkin....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I told ya......I'm thinkin.... ( actually damn puta froze and had to crash and reboot)
> but I'm stihl thinkin....


 
Ok,..stay with it,..I know you will get me back.LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I was off picking on someone else....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think we might cause this site to crash or freeze, its getting slower at loading with each post I make.
I might need some help deciding on what saw should be my next project, there is close to 45 of them waiting in the needs work pile. May just go big on the next one, but small is cute.


----------



## jimdad07

Made it back with the two Sachs. The one I get to keep is missing everything that goes on after the carb (covers, filters, throttle linkage, etc.) The recoil is there, fuel and oil caps and so on are in decent shape. The one I get to go through to sell has a fuel leak, thinking where the fuel line goes into the tank or possibly the fuel line itself, the choke is a little strange to me because it does not have the butterfly for the choke, it is on the side of the carb (Tillotson), started it up and it runs pretty strong. They are both 120SI's.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah this old HP has smoke coming out of it from time to time kinda like an old Mac but I'm the type that is intent on getting my money's worth out of stuff so I keep banging away on the old desktop even though I have a brand new screamer laptop sitting there doing nothing but business stuff, mostly TAX crap...

I had quite a chuckle this afternoon at my own expense. Last night I was telling you about starting a rebuild on my original 49SP, split the cases, pulled the crank, took pics along the way, etc.....weeeelllll.......this afternoon I found that saw was not my dear friend but just another junk 49SP. I knew it was to dirty..but I thought I only had one case with a missaligned crank. Not so...found my old friend snoozing under a couple 70Es...recognized him instantly by the gas and oil caps...49s were so cheap they didn't have chains retainers on the caps but I had changed over yrs ago..... so I have to start all over again LOL!! Jonneys are red....but not all the same I guess!!!LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Made it back with the two Sachs. The one I get to keep is missing everything that goes on after the carb (covers, filters, throttle linkage, etc.) The recoil is there, fuel and oil caps and so on are in decent shape. The one I get to go through to sell has a fuel leak, thinking where the fuel line goes into the tank or possibly the fuel line itself, the choke is a little strange to me because it does not have the butterfly for the choke, it is on the side of the carb (Tillotson), started it up and it runs pretty strong. They are both 120SI's.


 
That`s a plus ,.so are you going to put it on eBay?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah this old HP has smoke coming out of it from time to time kinda like an old Mac but I'm the type that is intent on getting my money's worth out of stuff so I keep banging away on the old desktop even though I have a brand new screamer laptop sitting there doing nothing but business stuff, mostly TAX crap...
> 
> I had quite a chuckle this afternoon at my own expense. Last night I was telling you about starting a rebuild on my original 49SP, split the cases, pulled the crank, took pics along the way, etc.....weeeelllll.......this afternoon I found that saw was not my dear friend but just another junk 49SP. I knew it was to dirty..but I thought I only had one case with a missaligned crank. Not so...found my old friend snoozing under a couple 70Es...recognized him instantly by the gas and oil caps...49s were so cheap they didn't have chains retainers on the caps but I had changed over yrs ago..... so I have to start all over again LOL!! Jonneys are red....but not all the same I guess!!!LOL!!!


 
Least it doesn`t have flippy caps, I like flippy caps by the way, and those with retainer chains won`t get lost as easily.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a plus ,.so are you going to put it on eBay?


 
My wife, Mary, is going to put the runner on ebay after I go through it and clean it up. She's starting to really get into this, and I don't mind getting the junkers and parts saws that come with some of the ones she's buying.


----------



## jimdad07

Where did Cliff go? I keep missing him.


----------



## Cantdog

No flippy caps.......my Kombi motor does though...(you see even I own one piece of Stihl equipment) LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Where did Cliff go? I keep missing him.


 
He has not posted for a while now, don`t know what he`s up to.


----------



## RandyMac

It is almost here, got buttoned up.

Current Eureka NEXRAD Radar Map : Weather Underground


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No flippy caps.......my Kombi motor does though...(you see even I own one piece of Stihl equipment) LOL!!


 
Everyone must have one piece of the best *** made, after all they are the number one best selling brand.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah that's what I hear from Tommy......


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> It is almost here, got buttoned up.
> 
> Closing in on ya.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah that's what I hear from Tommy......


 
Yea,..good ole Tommy,..havn`t heard from him much lately.


----------



## caleath

Sorry fellas...I was on the phone with my oldest friend. We dont to chat much anymore since I moved away. He works for the US Department of Engraving now....such a cool job.

I might just modify the saw a little at a time and document each change with video. 

I will shoot one of it just like it is...then sharp good chain on and on...see what happens.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Sorry fellas...I was on the phone with my oldest friend. We dont to chat much anymore since I moved away. He works for the US Department of Engraving now....such a cool job.
> 
> I might just modify the saw a little at a time and document each change with video.
> 
> I will shoot one of it just like it is...then sharp good chain on and on...see what happens.


 
Great plan!!


----------



## caleath

Too bad I have a saw in that size range. Or I would have to buy that one from you....you need to keep me posted of what you guys have found.....


Jerry I think you need to do a mac next...to make the others happy.




Huskys suck...macs are yellas dolmars are red just like every other fellas.....Stihls rock.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I actually have a few old Macs, people keep dumping them off and run away before I see who they are. Durn big heavy ole things with big long ole bars, just can`t get enough will power up to get at them.


----------



## caleath

I wish someone would dump off old saws for me. All I have got so far was an 026 and a Craftsman.


----------



## Cantdog

Macs, like a Harley 
go loudly and slowly

If you run Homey
your lower than lowely

Stihls are known to be strong in the cut
but on the whole kinda stuck in a rut...

And if you use a Husqvarna
you're closing in on nivarna


Now should you use a Jonney
all pretty and red
it's a sure sign you get the best .....
and with that notion stuck in MY head
it's up the stairs and off to bed!!!


As Jerry would say "NYTOL" LOLOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I wish someone would dump off old saws for me. All I have got so far was an 026 and a Craftsman.


 
I always say watch out what you wish for, they might just start showing up, sometimes one at a time at others by the boxfull, complete saws,parts and part saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Macs, like a Harley
> go loudly and slowly
> 
> If you run Homey
> your lower than lowely
> 
> Stihls are known to be strong in the cut
> but on the whole kinda stuck in a rut...
> 
> And if you use a Husqvarna
> you're closing in on nivarna
> 
> 
> Now should you use a Jonney
> all pretty and red
> it's a sure sign you get the best .....
> and with that notion stuck in MY head
> it's up the stairs and off to bed!!!
> 
> 
> As Jerry would say "NYTOL" LOLOL!!!


 
Shat house poet, just doesn`t know it...LOL
Nite Robin


----------



## caleath

I have seen it all now....


----------



## jimdad07

Nite Cantdog, I hope you keep thinking on those poems of yours, they're pretty good.


----------



## caleath

Jim now whos getting all the cool saws...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some of us just keep piling them up, hope that show ,Hoarders , never comes around my place...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I am getting some good ones starting to come in. Hate to sell off the good ones, but it is out of my hands. At least I get to keep the project saw, sometimes I think that is just as good. My wife Mary is getting pretty good at finding these things.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Project saws are good, me likey them lots. I have built over half my collection from project saws.


----------



## jimdad07

Very rewarding to be able to do that, I love cutting with that 044 knowing it was my first big tear down and rebuild and I did it all on my own (with lots of good advice from the guys here) and it cuts like an animal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hear you on the 044`s, I built so many of them I see them when I sleep.
If I had less than 4 of them around I wouldn`t be able to sleep...LOL


----------



## caleath

200 bucks in parts on ebay....I didnt get much


----------



## jimdad07

Ebay adds up fast. Do you ever check out any of the AS sponsers? Baileys has a lot of after market parts for many makes and it's all brand new, decent prices too.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Ebay adds up fast. Do you ever check out any of the AS sponsers? Baileys has a lot of after market parts for many makes and it's all brand new, decent prices too.


 
I have...I bought what I couldnt get there...at a good price I think. Shipping results have been better using ebay than any other supplier so far. Thats sorta a shame really.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Ebay adds up fast. Do you ever check out any of the AS sponsers? Baileys has a lot of after market parts for many makes and it's all brand new, decent prices too.


 
Some stuff on eBay is not too bad but shipping sure adds a lot to the total. I buy Stihl stuff from Bryce over in Washington,..his prices are fair and shipping is about the best that can be found from the US.


----------



## jimdad07

Who on here is a good supplier of older Sachs parts? Ebay is a little scarce on what I am lacking, did find a piston kit for a good price. Maybe this weekend I will get a list going and start plugging away when I have a little extra here and there.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some stuff on eBay is not too bad but shipping sure adds a lot to the total. I buy Stihl stuff from Bryce over in Washington,..his prices are fair and shipping is about the best that can be found from the US.


 

You just have to be carefull with what you buy. I guess thats my only alternative to date. I went by the local dealer today..no dice.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think the guy`s at Edge and Engine get good reviews on SD parts and they are sponsors. I have a SD thread on here somewhere and a lot of us SD owners post over there, seen it up on the first page today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> You just have to be carefull with what you buy. I guess thats my only alternative to date. I went by the local dealer today..no dice.


 
You mean too expensive or they can`t get the parts as in NLA.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think the guy`s at Edge and Engine get good reviews on SD parts and they are sponsors. I have a SD thread on here somewhere and a lot of us SD owners post over there, seen it up on the first page today.


 
I put it up there once looking for an IPL and shop manual.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I put it up there once looking for an IPL and shop manual.


 
PM sent.


----------



## jimdad07

PM received. Thankyou for the info. Well guys, I didn't realize it was so late, I'll check in tomorrow night, probably late. Take er easy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..closing time here also, Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Night fellas....the dealers issue is not having anything in stock...I have to pay shipping on most of it ....I mine as well get them myself. Some of it I have no choice.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> I am getting some good ones starting to come in. Hate to sell off the good ones, but it is out of my hands. At least I get to keep the project saw, sometimes I think that is just as good. My wife Mary is getting pretty good at finding these things.



Jim it sure sounds like you and Mary make a darn good team. It's probably good that part is out of your hands....keeps the cash flow moving and you don't end up with way more saws than you need. Myself, after building/rebuilding an old saw from scratch and getting it running like new (or better!!), I'm not so inclinded to part company with them. You end up with to many.....I have a tiny collection compared to some on here but with the felling and fitting of the 15-20 cord of firewood I do each yr. I bet I could do the whole thing without filing a chain. Just rotate on to the next saw when one gets dull.

Of course you can tell from my sig the ones that I like best the parts are NLA for so I'm always scrounging for parts saws or batches of NOS parts. It's part of the challenge. I guess I get somewhat attached to the finished ones. Anyway I just wanted to say, I think you are on a good path with you getting your saw fix from working on the good saws to sell and aquiring the parts saws as a by product and her taking care of the business end. Good luck!!


----------



## Cantdog

Randy.....How you making it this morning??? That was a pretty large system headed your way. Make sure you are prepared...bottled water...snacks....seagarhs and matches....at least a half a bottle of ol' #7 and your life preserver...that's that yellow thing with the handles....best of luck.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning fellow followers of this thread, fine day here today, bright sunny skies and no wind yet,-8C and looking like a nice day to be outside.


----------



## roncoinc

worked on a husky 240 yestday,man do THOSE things suck !!
otta be good for a fresh gallon or so of murpl syrple


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Jim it sure sounds like you and Mary make a darn good team. It's probably good that part is out of your hands....keeps the cash flow moving and you don't end up with way more saws than you need. Myself, after building/rebuilding an old saw from scratch and getting it running like new (or better!!), I'm not so inclinded to part company with them. You end up with to many.....I have a tiny collection compared to some on here but with the felling and fitting of the 15-20 cord of firewood I do each yr. I bet I could do the whole thing without filing a chain. Just rotate on to the next saw when one gets dull.
> 
> Of course you can tell from my sig the ones that I like best the parts are NLA for so I'm always scrounging for parts saws or batches of NOS parts. It's part of the challenge. I guess I get somewhat attached to the finished ones. Anyway I just wanted to say, I think you are on a good path with you getting your saw fix from working on the good saws to sell and aquiring the parts saws as a by product and her taking care of the business end. Good luck!!


 
I know this guy that could cut every day for 4 months and use a different saw each day without a repeat and he likely has a few saws to spare,..as backups to the others. At last count there was 537 ' of chain on the mounted saw bars.
This guy definitely needs to sell some of those saws to needy operators...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> worked on a husky 240 yestday,man do THOSE things suck !!
> otta be good for a fresh gallon or so of murpl syrple


 
I gotta give it to ya Ron,..you will tackle just about anything ,..won`t cha.
I avoid all that stuff if at all possible so I know I am missing out,.. but I really don`t need the frustration. I have a plastic Homelite sitting here somewhere that has a broken intake stud that I could most likely remove rather easily but I can`t bring myself to even pick it up. Matter of fact its most likely still sitting right where Danny placed it when he dropped it off, what,..3-4 years ago..LOL


----------



## farrell

mornin gentlemen. whats new?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just the regular BS, a little griping and weather forecasting...LOL


----------



## farrell

kinda early for BS isnt it? cloudy here but not to cold.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Never too early on here, just depends on which time zone you live in.


----------



## caleath

Good morning everyone...not too much going on here...will be 70 here today and clear skies.

My wallet is a hurting this morning I spent 500 bucks on parts in 2 hours last night. But I will have every part that I need ...so thats good.

I still need a muffler for a xl101 if anyone knows of a source. So far I can only find the outer cover.

Have a great day.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Good morning everyone...not too much going on here...will be 70 here today and clear skies.
> 
> My wallet is a hurting this morning I spent 500 bucks on parts in 2 hours last night. But I will have every part that I need ...so thats good.
> 
> I still need a muffler for a xl101 if anyone knows of a source. So far I can only find the outer cover.
> 
> Have a great day.


 
Can you get a picture of the muffler or a link to a muffler ??
i "may" have one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Good morning everyone...not too much going on here...will be 70 here today and clear skies.
> 
> My wallet is a hurting this morning I spent 500 bucks on parts in 2 hours last night. But I will have every part that I need ...so thats good.
> 
> I still need a muffler for a xl101 if anyone knows of a source. So far I can only find the outer cover.
> 
> Have a great day.


 
Good morning Cliff, ..you know you have to lay it out to bring in more of it in the repair business. A roll of chain runs me more than $500. Hope you get your parts on a timely basis.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I gotta give it to ya Ron,..you will tackle just about anything ,..won`t cha.
> I avoid all that stuff if at all possible so I know I am missing out,.. but I really don`t need the frustration. I have a plastic Homelite sitting here somewhere that has a broken intake stud that I could most likely remove rather easily but I can`t bring myself to even pick it up. Matter of fact its most likely still sitting right where Danny placed it when he dropped it off, what,..3-4 years ago..LOL


 
Aw cmo'n Jerry,,,sometimes the exercise in futility is rewarding !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Check the eBay site below there is a pict of an XL 101.



Homelite XL-101 Chainsaw Blue - eBay (item 160550991275 end time Mar-03-11 06:52:57 PST)


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Aw cmo'n Jerry,,,sometimes the exercise in futility is rewarding !!


 
Still can`t bring myself to pick up that plastic POS and just remove that broken stud, if it were a real saw by any of the other saw makers I would have it fixed a day or so after it arrived, been a few years now, Danny likely forgot its here.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Still can`t bring myself to pick up that plastic POS and just remove that broken stud, if it were a real saw by any of the other saw makers I would have it fixed a day or so after it arrived, been a few years now, Danny likely forgot its here.


 
c'mon just fix it! get it done with and send it on its way! plastic is the new steel....
not that i believe that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> c'mon just fix it! get it done with and send it on its way! plastic is the new steel....
> not that i believe that.


 
You know,..I would rather bail out a septic tank with a teacup than work on them plastic saws. I did build myself a 45 Husky to use as a carpentry saw and it has paid for itself many times over, LOL,..I got it for free and didn`t pay a cent for any of the parts.


----------



## farrell

jerry....ummm... i think it would be easier to fix the plastic POS than bail the septic tank with a tea cup. LOL thats funny at any rate. i havent got the chance to play with a all metal saw yet. sorry mine are mostly plastic


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> jerry....ummm... i think it would be easier to fix the plastic POS than bail the septic tank with a tea cup. LOL thats funny at any rate. i havent got the chance to play with a all metal saw yet. sorry mine are mostly plastic


 
As you can tell I come from the opposite end, old saws from the 40-50`s were my first toys and stayed with the heavy PRO saws ever since. You see I started out with a Pioneer 600 at the age of 13, I was running that saw on my own, repairs and maintainence were my responsibility as well. We had a local dealer but he could not find a saw mechanic. Guess saws were so new back then there were few if any saw mechanics so the local auto mechanics tried their hand at repairs but most of them made the saws work worse after trying their repair ideas or they busted more parts trying repairs etc. That is where I got started at chainsaw mechanicals, necessity.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hope you guy`s have seen and participated in the, Guys please help, thread for fellow member stihl 088, if you have not please think about it.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hope you guy`s have seen and participated in the Please help thread for fellow member stihl 088, if you have not please think about it.


 
yep saw it, read it, and rep'd it


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> yep saw it, read it, and rep'd it


 
Would rep ya but the system says spread it around.


----------



## farrell

thanks appreciate it! it sure is a sad story.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> thanks appreciate it! it sure is a sad story.


 
Yes it is, we`ve had several in the last couple of years, most we have done a fundraiser for them.


----------



## farrell

i am glad i joined AS what a great group of men and women here that are so willing to help complete strangers with advice on fixing or buying saws. thanks to all!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> i am glad i joined AS what a great group of men and women here that are so willing to help complete strangers with advice on fixing or buying saws. thanks to all!!!!!!!


 
By in large they are a great group that will help with the drop of a hat.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Han`t heard from Randy today, hope he has not been blown away, maybe lost electrical service, its a wonder all those tall trees don`t topple in high winds and block the highway along with taking down a lot of the electrical lines.


----------



## RandyMac

Still here.
The front went through like it was late for an appointment. I heard it was a mess to the north.


----------



## caleath

Afternoon fellas....yeah that story is sure sad. 


I will be glad to get some of this parts stuff sorted. I was going to order some chain and sprockets from the local guy. Not in his warehouse and would cost 20 bucks in freight to get it.

I ordered 300 bucks of stuff from a sponsor and it cost 12...not sure how that makes sense.

I am going to have to learn to be patient and order some extras of the stuff I know I will need in the future. I did that yesterday. Build it up a little at a time.

I might need to start a supply house here in the middle of the country...eveyone else seems to be on both coast. 

You guys have a great day..lunch is calling.


----------



## StinkyBunny

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hope you guy`s have seen and participated in the, Guys please help, thread for fellow member stihl 088, if you have not please think about it.


 
Got a link to the thread?


----------



## caleath

Wow where is everyone....I am uploading a video of the 440.


----------



## GLOBOTREE

violence is not the answer


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening gents. I will be on later, I have to go get the stove going in the shop to get a certain saw ready for shipping, it's off to a better place,:too_sad:.

Thanks for the good words Robin, Mary and I have been a good team for seven years now. She's making a little extra, and being a stay at home mom, it means a lot to her to feel like she contributes, but I gotta say that her job is twice as hard as mine.

Hi Cliff, having a good day?


----------



## caleath

Ok fellas here she is.


<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/L4m40Kk9pck" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## pioneerguy600

StinkyBunny said:


> Got a link to the thread?


 
Should have thought about that, http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/166181-4.htm


----------



## caleath

Dont cry Jim....I am sure there will be another one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening gents. I will be on later, I have to go get the stove going in the shop to get a certain saw ready for shipping, it's off to a better place,:too_sad:.
> 
> Thanks for the good words Robin, Mary and I have been a good team for seven years now. She's making a little extra, and being a stay at home mom, it means a lot to her to feel like she contributes, but I gotta say that her job is twice as hard as mine.
> 
> Hi Cliff, having a good day?


 
Don`t cry Jim, the new owner might send you a pict from time to time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Dont cry Jim....I am sure there will be another one.


 
Hey,..where did you come from,..and you stole my line....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

What saw you running in that vid? Man that thing is s--w,




























LOL,.. GOTCHA TWICE. Nice saw and it runs sweet, Barney did a good job on it.


----------



## caleath

I am fast


----------



## caleath

its a 021


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> its a 021


 
Man that 021 sure is a ripper, will you build mme one?


----------



## caleath

Ill muffler mod it up for you


----------



## caleath

Ok here is the saw I spoke of last night. This is how I got it. I did fix the fuel lines and set the carb so it would at least run. The next video will be with a good sharp chain. Then muffler mod and so on....

It should be fun.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2lGOJjLpdwk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Ok here is the saw I spoke of last night. This is how I got it. I did fix the fuel lines and set the carb so it would at least run. The next video will be with a good sharp chain. Then muffler mod and so on....
> 
> It should be fun.
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2lGOJjLpdwk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
Ok,..now put the chain on the right way around,..you know with the cutters facing forward.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did I see Randy on here this evening?


----------



## caleath

It is on the right way....like I said the way I got it...sharp good chain next.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> It is on the right way....like I said the way I got it...sharp good chain next.


 
Just put the sharp points facing forward on the top side of the bar and stop yer whining....LOL


----------



## caleath

yep its a little junker for sure....I just wonder what I can get out of it?


----------



## roncoinc

who needed the homelite muffler ??












PM me.


----------



## Cantdog

GLOBOTREE said:


> violence is not the answer



Are you sure??????


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> who needed the homelite muffler ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me.


 
I think Cliff needs one.


----------



## caleath

PM sent


----------



## caleath

Where is everyone?


----------



## Cantdog

I be here...drinkin beer...right on the rock bound coast of Maine...


----------



## caleath

I am watching the a team movie....not as good as the original tv show


----------



## pioneerguy600

I`m putting a NU17 back together, tore it down this afternoon to do an accessment and cleanup on it, got to make a coil for it and replace the pull rope, should make a fine runner.


----------



## caleath

Where is Jim?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I`m putting a NU17 back together, tore it down this afternoon to do an accessment and cleanup on it, got to make a coil for it and replace the pull rope, should make a fine runner.



Took me a while to figure out what a NU17 was (not being Pioneer enabled) cool saw though.....the trigger handle kinda reminds me of the 95cc 534 Porter Cable. Different but in the same position. You and Randy were talking about this yesterday and I couldn't find a Mac with this designation......now I know why!!!!LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Where is Jim?


 
I know where he is,... and likely what he is doing,..but I will let him come around and tell us.


----------



## caleath

I think he is out sulking with his temporary saw. I am going to grab a shower and go to bed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Took me a while to figure out what a NU17 was (not being Pioneer enabled) cool saw though.....the trigger handle kinda reminds me of the 95cc 534 Porter Cable. Different but in the same position. You and Randy were talking about this yesterday and I couldn't find a Mac with this designation......now I know why!!!!LOL!!


 
Yep,..cool old saw, based on the 400 series Pioneers but upgraded for more power. I picked what I thought was the best of the lot and stripped it down completely looking for any mechanical faults before getting it running. Did the compulsory cleanup and checked the piston and rings for wear, sad to say the rings had .0005 worn off them and the ring gap excessive at .011. 
Put it back together and might just make up a new coil as the existing one is all cracked + it will need a new pull rope.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I think he is out sulking with his temporary saw. I am going to grab a shower and go to bed.


 
Good night Cliff.


----------



## Cantdog

Sounds like fun...I tore down my original 49SP case tonight ( as opposed to the fake one mistakenly I split the other day)...one good thing was that my saw's tanks were flawless, no wrinkled paint ...smooth as a baby's behind. The other one I split was all wrinked to chit. I knew I never left gas in that saw long enough to do that damage...even once I had convinced myself it was dead. So the bare 49sp and 70E cases are ready for a complete cleaning (gas and brush, then pink stuff with brush and hot water, then soap and hot water)...both cranks are ready to reinstall with new bearings and new seals on the bench along with NLA...NOS case gaskets for each. Guess I'll build two at once....very similar saws easy enough to do at the same time.


----------



## jimdad07

Here I is, I've been in the shop tonight with my nephew cleaning up a SD 120si that can't wait to leave the nest. It wasn't too bad, mostly filthy. Two things the new owner should know before committing: 1. There is a little damage to the sprocket cover, a piece is missing up near the front handle and there is a small crack in it; 2. The fuel leak that occurs when you turn it in its side appears to be coming from the tank vent hose around the sponge, I do not have any of that material and the one on my new project is worse. That saw seems to be a screamer though, can't wait to have my own. Give me a couple of minutes and I will post the pictures I just took of the saw.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Cliff, thanks for taking a shower. BTW, nice saw you got there.


----------



## jimdad07

I have some more coming, photobucket is having a little trouble loading them up tonight.


----------



## jimdad07

Here are some more.


----------



## caleath

I got side tracked. I went outside to check on something and got to studying on the 034. Jerry when you lighten a piston do you have a golden percentage that you are looking to achieve or just eyeballing it.


----------



## caleath

Good looking saw there Jim...you should have no problem selling it for sure.


----------



## jimdad07

I hope not, it has seen some use, but it runs strong. It has a 20" bar with it and an almost new chain that I ran through the bench sharpener also.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sounds like fun...I tore down my original 49SP case tonight ( as opposed to the fake one mistakenly I split the other day)...one good thing was that my saw's tanks were flawless, no wrinkled paint ...smooth as a baby's behind. The other one I split was all wrinked to chit. I knew I never left gas in that saw long enough to do that damage...even once I had convinced myself it was dead. So the bare 49sp and 70E cases are ready for a complete cleaning (gas and brush, then pink stuff with brush and hot water, then soap and hot water)...both cranks are ready to reinstall with new bearings and new seals on the bench along with NLA...NOS case gaskets for each. Guess I'll build two at once....very similar saws easy enough to do at the same time.


 
Sounds like fun also, don`t know much about older Jonsereds but hope the turn out to be good runners. Was the 49sp one of the oldest Jonsereds?


----------



## jimdad07

Here's a couple of pictures of the 025 I did for Pop with the new paint and all.







He ought to like it pretty well after the box store saws he's been running over the years.


----------



## caleath

You dad will be happy....I would be


----------



## jimdad07

I've never seen an older Jonsered before, heck I haven't even seen that many newer ones around here.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> You dad will be happy....I would be


 
He's actually my father in law, but you might as well call him my dad, he's good people. He kind of took me under his wing when his daughter and I started dating, gave me some good direction.


----------



## caleath

I have never seen one in person myself.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I got side tracked. I went outside to check on something and got to studying on the 034. Jerry when you lighten a piston do you have a golden percentage that you are looking to achieve or just eyeballing it.


 
Its not really how much weight that can be removed, the weight reduction comes as a side effect of opening up the piston for flow through the windows, smoothing up all the rough castings and generally beveling all the surfaces on the bottom of the piston+ skirt edges.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## caleath

I did a little grinding on a bad piston earlier just to get an idea of what if would feel like....lesson one put some masking tape on the piston surfaces to keep you from nicking it.

Ok I am going to bed for real this time.


----------



## jimdad07

You know, if Robin's doing two at once, I guess you could call him the Charlie Sheen of Arboristsite. Just imagine the rimshot as you read that little joke, it makes it almost funny.


----------



## jimdad07

Goodnight Cliff, I should head to bed myself. See you boys tomorrow night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff, those piston picts are not the ones I wanted to post but I am having difficulty finding the ones I really wanted to show you, there are over 4000 of them to sort through. I will find them or take some new ones. The bottom of the piston skirts should be bevelled along with some more work on the bottom braces from the piston pin boss.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This pict shows the windows opened up,


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Goodnight Cliff, I should head to bed myself. See you boys tomorrow night.


 
Good night Jim.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sounds like fun also, don`t know much about older Jonsereds but hope the turn out to be good runners. Was the 49sp one of the oldest Jonsereds?



They should be good runners..my 49 is well used and this is not resto as it certainly earned all it's battle scars and I have a couple of "pretty 49SPs" that are very low hr. Nope just a complete rebuild from the crank up. The 70E I got from the PNW and is real nice but some bonehead used a round shank screwdriver through the ex port for a piston stop and crowded the top of the port in so when the piston came up it dug an 1/8" deep and 3/16" wide gouge in the piston and broke the ring!! But she had a loose PTO side main as well so eventually came up with a NOS, OEM (Mahle) P&C and a case gasket and new set of mains. They will both get the same treatment basically, beadblasting the cyls and totally rebuilt all the way through. The 70E will be a looker as well as a worker but my old 49 will just be an old work saw. I may port it a bit, never done a 49 but I have plenty of good cyls if it doesn't work out.

No the 49SP came out in like 75-76 or so and ran pretty much to the end of the old Jonsereds company's days. Mine is probably a 76 though I bought it in the spring of 77. Anyway they were a chopped 52....325 chain instead of 3/8, single ring piston instead of two and it's own special points ign. were basically the changes. SP... Semi Pro...less $$$$ than the Pro 52/52E... same case/crank, covers, etc.
All metal economy model...farm saw....good solid tool and damn hard worker if you keep it sharp and don't over do it.... just let the tool do the job...

There many models that go much further back...601, 62/621, 75, 751, 80 ect. Jonsereds was building saws back in the late fifties early sixties.

Both the 70E and the 49SP were from the same time frame. Late 70s early 80s. They actually share a few parts and a lot of the same design features. 

Jim.....as far as me doin two to once.....remember I'm doin a 49 and a 70....I think Charlie has be beat by about 29 and 50 respectively.......LOL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Have a good day guys


----------



## caleath

Morning fellas...off to work. cya at lunch


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> They should be good runners..my 49 is well used and this is not resto as it certainly earned all it's battle scars and I have a couple of "pretty 49SPs" that are very low hr. Nope just a complete rebuild from the crank up. The 70E I got from the PNW and is real nice but some bonehead used a round shank screwdriver through the ex port for a piston stop and crowded the top of the port in so when the piston came up it dug an 1/8" deep and 3/16" wide gouge in the piston and broke the ring!! But she had a loose PTO side main as well so eventually came up with a NOS, OEM (Mahle) P&C and a case gasket and new set of mains. They will both get the same treatment basically, beadblasting the cyls and totally rebuilt all the way through. The 70E will be a looker as well as a worker but my old 49 will just be an old work saw. I may port it a bit, never done a 49 but I have plenty of good cyls if it doesn't work out.
> 
> No the 49SP came out in like 75-76 or so and ran pretty much to the end of the old Jonsereds company's days. Mine is probably a 76 though I bought it in the spring of 77. Anyway they were a chopped 52....325 chain instead of 3/8, single ring piston instead of two and it's own special points ign. were basically the changes. SP... Semi Pro...less $$$$ than the Pro 52/52E... same case/crank, covers, etc.
> All metal economy model...farm saw....good solid tool and damn hard worker if you keep it sharp and don't over do it.... just let the tool do the job...
> 
> There many models that go much further back...601, 62/621, 75, 751, 80 ect. Jonsereds was building saws back in the late fifties early sixties.
> 
> Both the 70E and the 49SP were from the same time frame. Late 70s early 80s. They actually share a few parts and a lot of the same design features.
> 
> Jim.....as far as me doin two to once.....remember I'm doin a 49 and a 70....I think Charlie has be beat by about 29 and 50 respectively.......LOL!!!


 

They should make 2 good saws for whatever use you find for them. Jonsereds were not very popular around here, just no dealers to getr them out there but the few that were around were highly regarded especially by their owners.
The NU17 is really a useless saw in todays world, just a conversation piece in the collection, not likely to see much wood cutting chores. Just nice to have a running one even if it just sits on a shelf. Got plenty of more modern saws to cut the wood when needed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Have a good day guys


 
Have one yourself Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Morning fellas...off to work. cya at lunch


 
Have a good one Cliff.


----------



## roncoinc

*All Jerry's fault !!*

Worked out in the shop LATE last nite.
On the pioneer 600 i rebuilt the carb,made gaskets,replaced fuel lines etc.. 
pulled about 30 times to get it started,didnt want to prime it as i wanted to see if the carb would pull fuel,and it did..
if it wasnt for Jerry i probly wouldnt bother with the old things 

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/YIkI_sXOE8Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

after getting it running i went to check the oiler..
put in some bar oil mixed with ATF to thin it for the old thing.
poured out as fast as i poured it in ! 
found the oil tank is cracked,actually broken loose all around the bar mounting plate,..somebody had used straps and nuts and bolts to try to hold it together,what a COB job !
to dissapointed to even take a pic i gave up and went to bed


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well ,..at least you got it to run and come close to an idle. You learened a thing or two and you lived to tell about it. Thanks for posting the vid.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath

well he even blamed it on you to boot....Neat looking old saw for sure.


----------



## roncoinc

I wonder if it could be welded ??


----------



## farrell

where is everybody? whats new?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I wonder if it could be welded ??


 
It certainly can, you just have to know the right fellow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time to eat, be back shortly.


----------



## Cantdog

Damn Jerry that 600 cyl and head looks for all the world like half an old Flathead 45CID Harley...even tilted nearly the same....no wonder you like them so much...LOL!!
My first street bike was a 1942 45 inch WG (W 45 designation...G Government) Harley....early 70"s chopper...pull back bars...sporster front end and tank...cut off drag pipes...triumph Bonnie front brake... suicide clutch and a jockey shift ( what we used to call an A$$ wiper shifter) LOL!! What a rig...LOLOL!! HAHA... took my drivers test on it and passed...but that's another story (LONG) LOL!!

Good job Ron...to bad about the oil tank....is it a replaceable part or part of the engine case?? I have even less knowledge of these saws than he does of older Jonsereds.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Damn Jerry that 600 cyl and head looks for all the world like half an old Flathead 45CID Harley...even tilted nearly the same....no wonder you like them so much...LOL!!
> My first street bike was a 1942 45 inch WG (W 45 designation...G Government) Harley....early 70"s chopper...pull back bars...sporster front end and tank...cut off drag pipes...triumph Bonnie front brake... suicide clutch and a jockey shift ( what we used to call an A$$ wiper shifter) LOL!! What a rig...LOLOL!! HAHA... took my drivers test on it and passed...but that's another story (LONG) LOL!!
> 
> Good job Ron...to bad about the oil tank....is it a replaceable part or part of the engine case?? I have even less knowledge of these saws than he does of older Jonsereds.


 

Pioneer 600`s idle just like a Harley when they are tuned properly, I have seen mine idle down as low as 850 RPM, every stroke brings the chassis off the floor, the thump from them is the heaviest of any saw I ever encountered. If idling on a workbench everything else on there is dancing or looking to find its way to the floor....LOL
The oil resevoir is integral with the saw chassis on the 600 series.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah that's what I suspected....so it's either weld it or switch off to another set of cases...to bad...

Even in that short vid I see what you mean..LOLOLOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pioneer 600`s idle just like a Harley when they are tuned properly, I have seen mine idle down as low as 850 RPM, every stroke brings the chassis off the floor, the thump from them is the heaviest of any saw I ever encountered. If idling on a workbench everything else on there is dancing or looking to find its way to the floor....LOL
> The oil resevoir is integral with the saw chassis on the 600 series.


 
Was going to tune it better once the b&c was on it,,,,,,but,,,,,but,,,, WHAAAA!!!!
i think i know a welder that can do it,,cost is another thing..
yeh,,need a whole nother saw and LOT's of work to fix that !!
durned Jerry and his pie-on-neers !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah that's what I suspected....so it's either weld it or switch off to another set of cases...to bad...
> 
> Even in that short vid I see what you mean..LOLOLOL!!!


 
Maybe soon i can,in betwen the tears, start it up and adjust it to see what it sounds like on LOW idle ?  like to see that vid ??
then i can sit it on the shelf and call it a running saw ??
got the original bar and a chain for it too 
Jerry's fault..


----------



## pioneerguy600

You got a tach? If you do see if you can bring the idle down close to 1000, or as slow as you can get it before stalling. That saw will be bouncing...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I bet it does..LOL That old flathead, idling at a stop light would about bounce the front wheel right off the tar!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## caleath

Good evening gentlemen...how is everyone?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff,..try to get the bottom of the piston to look something like this,


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Good evening gentlemen...how is everyone?


 
I am thawing out, not a good time of year to get wet outside when it is -12C


----------



## caleath

I will try Jerry...I will take some pictures of the one I did.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I will try Jerry...I will take some pictures of the one I did.


 
Yep,..get me picts of the sides and bottom, maybe I can give some armchair advice.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah its been about +15f here during the "heat" of the day...didn't get wet but was doing some "on your knees" carpentry outside all day.......I just made a big fresh Haddock chowdah....the wife is on the biscuits.....couple of my favorite beverages and supper in a few minutes I'll be as good as new (maybe better) supposed to go -5 to -15 tonight...putin the wood right to'er tonight....stoves that is.....gotta go to the shop too, and round up the Free Flow for the night...right after supper ........Homies are LOUD!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Poor time of year to be digging trenches and messing with water mains, durn things wait til it cold to act up, water flying about everwhere and it feels much colder this time of year.


----------



## caleath

Ok Jerry here you go...this is the 034 super piston.


----------



## Cantdog

Any frost in the ground??? We've had snow on the ground before it froze so there isn't much here except where you plow and drive. Looking to be one hellofa mud season here!!!


----------



## caleath

Going out to eat with the family...cya guys in an hour or so.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Ok Jerry here you go...this is the 034 super piston.


 
You are off to a good start, the windows can be made bigger at the top, you can cut in over the top of the pin boss another 1/8-3/16" on each side, refer back to the pict of the piston I posted and see where the windows are bigger at the top.
The bottom of the piston skirt can be bevelled also.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Any frost in the ground??? We've had snow on the ground before it froze so there isn't much here except where you plow and drive. Looking to be one hellofa mud season here!!!


 
Not a bit where there is/was snow, under the roadway there is about 6", easy digging with a 40 ton excavator.


----------



## Cantdog

I was waiting so as not to step on your toes Jerry, as the question was asked of you...but I was going to say the same thing about the top of the windows needing to be a bit larger/wider..in towards the wristpin...top is where the most flow occurs...remember the charge is leaving the inside of the piston crown and traveling out to the transfers under compression as the piston comes down...even as it is it's better than stock..can be better is all. Good work..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I was waiting so as not to step on your toes Jerry, as the question was asked of you...but I was going to say the same thing about the top of the windows needing to be a bit larger/wider..in towards the wristpin...top is where the most flow occurs...remember the charge is leaving the inside of the piston crown and traveling out to the transfers under compression as the piston comes down...even as it is it's better than stock..can be better is all. Good work..


 
Chime in anytime, I am just trying to coach Cliff along on his first porting attempt. I don`t want to take him too far too fast, just let him get a feel for it and just do a safe woods port job. I have seen many broken pistons by going too far on work saws. Some of the pistons that I have done will allow a saw to run 16000-16500 but they would not hold up long in a work saw under load.
The beveling should be done to allow for more flow from inside of the piston skirts out through the windows to the lower transfers.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Chime in anytime, I am just trying to coach Cliff along on his first porting attempt. I don`t want to take him too far too fast, just let him get a feel for it and just do a safe woods port job. I have seen many broken pistons by going too far on work saws. Some of the pistons that I have done will allow a saw to run 16000-16500 but they would not hold up long in a work saw under load.
> The beveling should be done to allow for more flow from inside of the piston skirts out through the windows to the lower transfers.




Well I'm certainly no expert but done a few...and yeah it can get a bit scary.. knowing when to stop is key...but any is usually better than none.............................Man... Haddock chowdah and hot biscuits is pretty hard to beat.....mixed with a little Captn' M's Private Stock and a splash of Coke and slice of lime...I'm warm all over LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey he Mig'd it......says it's tight now........but lined it too..

Sorry no disrespect intended...but.....gee whiz....could of lined it first thing...or not....coulda soldered it...maybe...

Just as well he lined it after superheating areas and blowing holes..good chance for metal fatigue and stress cracks.....goop will take care of that......what the hell do old people know anyway???


Now I think Malls suck...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hey he Mig'd it......says it's tight now........but lined it too..
> 
> Sorry no disrespect intended...but.....gee whiz....could of lined it first thing...or not....coulda soldered it...maybe...
> 
> Just as well he lined it after superheating areas and blowing holes..good chance for metal fatigue and stress cracks.....goop will take care of that......what the hell do old people know anyway???
> 
> 
> Now I think Malls suck...LOL!!


 
Just read that myself, just got up off the floor. rolling around laughing. After all the advice he miged it, blew holes ,..no doubt!! 
You can`t tell Hines Pickles nothin!!..LOL
NOW HE GOES AND COATS IT WITH GOOP, ...go figure.


----------



## jimdad07

Looking good Cliff. Jerry and Cantdog, sure is a crappy time of year to be outside in ditches and on roofs, I got lucky today and worked on a little glycol chiller inside all day today, the glycol well froze into a solid block of ice because at some time there was a leak and some yahoo put strait water to it with no glycol, so when the electronic temperature control went up and the refrigeration got stuck on, what do you think happened? Froze the glycol well into a solid block of ice. One of the glycol pumps got so hot from running dry that it melted the plastic quick connect fittings off of it and made a mess. To make it better, it was installed in a ceiling on hangers, what a joy to get buckets of hot water to. WHAT A GREAT DAY IT WAS GUYS!!!!!!!!! On another, sadder note, a certain SD 120si is in the hands of the US governments finest, you guessed it, the Postal Service.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some of the jobs we get to do, just the luck of the draw.
Lets hope those dumb asses at the PO can get it delivered for you, their track record is not the best, to say the least.....


----------



## caleath

I am back from eating....hamburger steak and onions with gravy...one of my favorites..

I figured there was more I could have done. I will do more on it and put pics up tomorrow.

I hope to get some parts at the first of next week.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I am back from eating....hamburger steak and onions with gravy...one of my favorites..
> 
> I figured there was more I could have done. I will do more on it and put pics up tomorrow.
> 
> I hope to get some parts at the first of next week.


 
Okie Doak.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Havn,t heard from Randy for a while, hope the storm didn`t get im.


----------



## jimdad07

I like to see how you're doing on that porting job Cliff, you are slowly giving me the confidence to try it out. You had a great idea there to try it on a bad piston before the good one, good thinking. As to Jerry, I hope they redeem themselves a little with this one, my wife only uses them because it is about the most convenient way with a three year old and two year old to ship stuff. She can print the shipping label right here and have it picked up by the mail man right here instead of loading up the kids and driving into town by her lonesome. She's looking at two more saws right now, both are 250's of the yellow and black variety, a runner and a parts saw. I hope she can keep finding these combos, it is good for my collection.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim,..your collection is going to grow rapidly if she keeps up this pace. My NU17 is coming along nicely, built a coil for it today and the covering should be hardened by tomorrow, all the other mechanicals are taken care of so it will likely be running tomorrow. Had to split the saw in two to install the fuel line, what a drawback to owning and running one of these.


----------



## caleath

No good stuff on Craigslist.


----------



## caleath

I wish there was good stuff around here.....craigs list sucks here


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> No good stuff on Craigslist.


 
Seldom is,..I get about one saw a year from our similar type listing called, Kijiji, here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Better stuff just lands on my doorstep than is on the listings.


----------



## caleath

I am picky though...I am not buying something just because. Looking for old Stihl now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you want to be picky then you will have to search.


----------



## jimdad07

I am lucky here with Craigslist, I live in a lower income area (don't we all?) that has had and still has quite a bit of logging. It isn't very hard to find some of these older gems, a lot of guys here are stuck on brand new saws off the shelf. I bet if you put an add on CL saying that you are looking for chainsaws, old, new, working and non-working and you are willing to pay $25 and up depending on the saw and shape it's in, emails will start coming in pretty quickly from people wanting to sell their old stuff off.

Hey Jerry, can you explain a little on how you are making coils? That sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just read that myself, just got up off the floor. rolling around laughing. After all the advice he miged it, blew holes ,..no doubt!!
> You can`t tell Hines Pickles nothin!!..LOL
> NOW HE GOES AND COATS IT WITH GOOP, ...go figure.


 

How did you like my comment about making one in the time he has been jacking around with it.


----------



## caleath

Jim keep you eyes open for some older Stihl stuff for me then....

The Cliffster is going to bed early so nighty night.


----------



## jimdad07

I just read it too, THAT is food for the soul, good to see one of AS's finest do his finest. That was great. I've had more than one smart reply to questions from the same source before.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Jim keep you eyes open for some older Stihl stuff for me then....


 
What models are you looking for? BTW, have you run a Dolmar yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> How did you like my comment about making one in the time he has been jacking around with it.


 
I kept up with that thread and read everbodys posts. I find it hard to bite my tongue and not say what I really think of some of those suggestions, I think the drama is what these posts are all about. No doubt a tank could have been made in a couple of hours, that tank could have been fixed properly in a half hour by someone that knew what they were doing. Brad wanted to do it himself to learn and now I think he did.


----------



## jimdad07

Is it possible to braze those old tanks if cleaned right? I fix quite a bit of thin steel on refrigeration with 15% brazing rod and brazing flux, just curious.

Good night Cliff, I'll see your next post in a few minutes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

you know what!!!, Huskies suck and Macs smoke dubies.


----------



## jimdad07

Ryobis makes Huskys look like wusses.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Is it possible to braze those old tanks if cleaned right? I fix quite a bit of thin steel on refrigeration with 15% brazing rod and brazing flux, just curious.
> 
> Good night Cliff, I'll see your next post in a few minutes.


 
Anything can be done Jim,..you see with old tanks like those that have been soldered there was a reason for doing it that way, its called expansion. Soldering uses the lowest heat wich in turn causes the lowest amount of expansion. With brazing and silver solder more heat is needed, when you reach near the end of travelling around the circumference of the tank there will be a wider gap in the joint between the tank side and the lip of the cap, that is where the cold/cooled solder meets the hot solder/molten. An experienced solderer will be able to meld this point and make a tight seal. With brazing the tank will just continue to expand and the cooled bronze or solder will crack just ahead of the flame tip, you can chase it but most likely you won`t catch up to it. How do I know? Well lets just say I had plenty of practice....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Very good explanation. You could always use a stick welder couldn't you?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Ryobis makes Huskys look like wusses.


 
Yep,..they do and there blue too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Very good explanation. You could always use a stick welder couldn't you?


 
1/8" 7018 SET AT 225 backhand.


----------



## jimdad07

Kidding about the stick welding. What do you think of the new Dolmars, the ones that have come out since Makita took over, gotten to use many yet? I have my 6400 and that is still my favorite. I was lucky enough to get it having the mag clutch cover and all that. I think the brand new ones have a lot more plastic.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> 1/8" 7018 SET AT 225 backhand.


 
That's all you had to do Jerry, you could have saved the poor guy a lot of trouble if you had just given up the secret. Was that so hard?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Kidding about the stick welding. What do you think of the new Dolmars, the ones that have come out since Makita took over, gotten to use many yet? I have my 6400 and that is still my favorite. I was lucky enough to get it having the mag clutch cover and all that. I think the brand new ones have a lot more plastic.


 
Me too, a 7018 would blow a half inch wide hole upon scratching the rod tip on the surface...LOL. Welding something like that is out, don`t care what all the experst say.
I havn`t ran any of the blue/green ones but had some fun with a friends 9010 which may become mine as he really has no use for it but is not ready to let it go just yet. The newer plastic ones don`t impress me and I have inside info that the newest Dolmars are lacking in quality so that they can be sold more cheaply.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's all you had to do Jerry, you could have saved the poor guy a lot of trouble if you had just given up the secret. Was that so hard?


 
He didn`t want to ship it so he did it himself.


----------



## jimdad07

That is a shame. It is one helluva brand, I hate the idea of them being made cheaply. If they just had a little better dealer and distribution network in the US and Canada they would have no problems giving Stihl and Husky a run for their money. I may have to start looking for more Sachs. It seems they are pushing the Makitas a whole lot more than the Dollies.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta get to bed, up earely tomorrow. Have saws to pay for,..Nytol.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That is a shame. It is one helluva brand, I hate the idea of them being made cheaply. If they just had a little better dealer and distribution network in the US and Canada they would have no problems giving Stihl and Husky a run for their money. I may have to start looking for more Sachs. It seems they are pushing the Makitas a whole lot more than the Dollies.


 
You will have to look for older saws if you are looking for Sachs, the newer Dolmars have no Sachs in them, that is why they are going the cheaper route.


----------



## jimdad07

It seems I am seeing entirely too much plastic in the newer saws of all of the brands. I am starting to like the older stuff (80's and early 90's) much more because there seems to be a good amount of metal and ease of repair. Call me crazy, but I just don't put plastic with quality. Even that PP 415 I picked up has a whole lot of plastic, a lot more that I like but at least it runs and cuts great.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night guys.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning all.......sorry I faded out quickly last nite but a hot meal, couple of beverages and reading tank thread just tipped me over the edge...Heels up!!

10 below 0 F here this morning...not as bad as forecasted but glad I don't have to start an old 90-100cc Mac that's been outside all night...LOL Of course it's still a couples hrs til sunrise and it usually drops a couple degrees just before daylight. I got one more day of working upside down outside but on the light side at least at these temps the eves aren't dripping!!! Good day to stay in the shop but you gotta do what you gotta do and this what I gotta do.....


----------



## RandyMac

Brad is sleep inducing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning all, bit cold here also at -12 but it will warm up some after the sun gets higher. Got to get out and load some stuff on the truck, will check in later.


----------



## RandyMac

No sun for us, still raining, will continue until June. It did warm up some.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sunny and clear here but was quite chilly overnight, we gonnneeee.


----------



## roncoinc

WHOO HOOO !!!
it warmed up to above zero !! 

somebody should have learned how to solder.

Husky's suck,, specialy when the plastic gas tank leaks along the bottom seam 
looks like plastic welding time


----------



## RandyMac

I thought you all should know what a real chainsaw looks like.


----------



## caleath

I went to bed for real last night. Jim I havent run a Dolmar yet. Truthfully my saw experience is limited. Before October I had never used a good saw before. That 5400 was my first. Probably not a good idea to run one of those as my first saw, most of everything else will be a little weak. 

I would branch out but I like what I have found so far in Stihl, alot of folks might argue that point, but I am satisfied for now...note that I said now. I would like the chance to see more variety but Stihl and Huskies seem to rule the roost around here. I did get to run a Shindawa once...it was nice.

Jim I would love a Contra but that probably out of my budget for now. I will just have to take a look at what comes along. 

Sorry for rattling on...everyone have a great day.

Huskys suck, Macs are Yealla.....Sthils might be creamsickle...buy hey who doesnt like a little icecream?


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> I thought you all should know what a real chainsaw looks like.


 
Nice saw Randy....is that a 125?


----------



## RandyMac

87cc Super 250


----------



## pioneerguy600

If I had known the ones with the black top were supers then I would have kept a couple of them, instead I kept a near new reg. 250.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time to get to the shop and complete puttin the NU17 together, with luck it should be snortin its way through a couple sticks of wood.


----------



## caleath

Its been quiet in here today. I am hoping for some parts to be at the house when I get home. I might put the 290 together instead. It might end up as my first porting project instead of the 034. No stuff here for it yet.


----------



## StinkyBunny

RandyMac said:


> I thought you all should know what a real chainsaw looks like.


 
That was my first REAL chainsaw after the old Lombard. I sold it about 10 years ago on fleabay for $250 + shipping. Wish I had it back now.


----------



## roncoinc

*Whew !!*

wadda day today..........................
had a customers craftsman picked up at 10am this mornin.
them went to PO and mailed cliff's muffler.
then fixed a leaking gas tank seam on a husky ( they suck! ) will post an instructional thread about it sometime this evening like anybody will pay attention and learn from it ..be lucky to get six views and maybe one response..Jerry says to keep trying tho 
then on to a Jred 525,rebuilt carb but still symptoms like an air leak in boot or bad impulse line,later on that one.
got a Mac 610 going and set up so the owner could start it..
homeowner homelite came in with one muffler bolt missing and BAILING wire holding it on !! LOL !!! ruined two T27 trying to get the other bolt loose 
was another saw in there someplace i think ?? get confused easily nowadays..
didnt make enough to pay to heat the shop today


----------



## RandyMac

StinkyBunny said:


> That was my first REAL chainsaw after the old Lombard. I sold it about 10 years ago on fleabay for $250 + shipping. Wish I had it back now.


 
Prices on the old lumps of alloy have taken off. It's all cpr's fault.







I owned a stihl once, briefly.


----------



## roncoinc

I owned a stihl once, briefly.[/QUOTE]

Sorry to hear that


----------



## roncoinc

HEY JERRY ! any bets on the tank repair thread or you think it go over like the carb repair thread ??
maybe i should post my dog died and then slip in some good info,get more views that way ! LOL !!


----------



## StinkyBunny

RandyMac said:


> Prices on the old lumps of alloy have taken off. It's all cpr's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I owned a stihl once, briefly.


 
Well, I own one and the new Husky is on it's way, it's in NJ right now. I wanted it to play with this weekend and test one against the other.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> HEY JERRY ! any bets on the tank repair thread or you think it go over like the carb repair thread ??
> maybe i should post my dog died and then slip in some good info,get more views that way ! LOL !!


 
Ron,...you should have asked the forum how to fix it, you would have gotten 6-7 pages of suggestions, then you could have welded it with a rod welder using a 1/8" 7018 at 250 amps backhand position and blown a huge hole in it. Then go back to the forum to ask how to fix that, You just gotta use your head, or not....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Did your dog die Ron? If so, what is the meaning of life?


----------



## jimdad07

Going to pick up two mac 250's Monday, a runner and a non runner still complete. Guess which one my wife will want me to check out and sell?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> going to pick up two mac 250's monday, a runner and a non runner still complete. Guess which one my wife will want me to check out and sell?


 
you will get to keep one???


----------



## jimdad07

I think if I work it right, and I mean beg a grovel like a real married man should, I will get to keep one. Not sure yet. I am going to do a little work on the side in the morning, should make a little to start buying parts for my SD 120si, can't wait to have one of those. Pop's saw is all done and in his hands, he's happier than a pig in #### right now over that one.


----------



## jimdad07

No Cliff tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I think if I work it right, and I mean beg a grovel like a real married man should, I will get to keep one. Not sure yet. I am going to do a little work on the side in the morning, should make a little to start buying parts for my SD 120si, can't wait to have one of those. Pop's saw is all done and in his hands, he's happier than a pig in #### right now over that one.


 
Good to hear your Pop is happy with the 025, they are not too bad so I have been told. You will love that 120Si when you get it done and running good, it is just like the 044/ MS440. I ran the 120Super for 12-13 years, I still have two of them and they are far from worn out. The last 120Si I had was the better of all the 120 saws I owned and if Sachs Dolmar had not been taken over by Makita I would still be running them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> No Cliff tonight?


 
No sign of him yet.


----------



## jimdad07

*cliff is lurking, i see him there!!!*


----------



## caleath

Sorry I was catching up...I got sidetracked today came home and started looking at the 290 I was going to port it but dang not much there to gain, not worth all the trouble. I did polish up the intake and exhaust.

I have it mostly together, then its dinner time. I might finish it tomorrow.

How is everyone?


----------



## jimdad07

I am doing great today. Had a great day at work, gave Pop his saw, cleaned my shop up a little and am here talking to you guys. Been a real good day. Been taking a multivitamin, not sure if it is placebo affect or not, but dam I've been feeling great for over a week now energy wise.


----------



## caleath

Heck it wont kill ya. Glad to hear you pops liked the saw. I just hope I can find all the parts to this saw and put it back together.

I will no longer take saws apart and wait this long to get the stuff together.

Find any good saws for me today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am feeling good, I got the NU17 back together and running, the comp is a little low and if it does not come back up I will put a new P&C on it


----------



## caleath

Man did you guys see the mess in the donation thread....what a mess.


----------



## jimdad07

You can't give up on working on saws, you just need to pack up the family and move to the PNW or the NE where you can find lots of saws and lots of parts saws.


----------



## jimdad07

To be honest with you this is just about the only thread I read any more. I am just starting to venture back out onto the forum a little more again. I'll check it out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Man did you guys see the mess in the donation thread....what a mess.


 
Went to h--l in a handbag, it never sounded right to me from the get-go. When they started the giv him rep I did that but once the fundraiser started I stayed clear of it. I am usually one of the first ones to join in but it sounded fishy when it got to the fundraiser.


----------



## caleath

I dont venture out much anymore myself.


----------



## jimdad07

I remember starting to read that thread and never got back to it. Looks like it has been pulled maybe?


----------



## caleath

so jim are you going to port that dolmar?


----------



## caleath

Where is Jerry and Randy....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Iam back, had to eat, got in late from work in the shop.


----------



## jimdad07

I am not sure yet. I was thinking that the gains you can get from porting would show more on newer saws that are not opened up as well as the older ones. I might give it a shot though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 120Si will show good results when ported.


----------



## jimdad07

You know, you guys are making it sound like it would be good idea, worst comes to worst, its another jug and piston, worse things have happened.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Robin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just opened up a package that came in the mail for me today, 75 carb kits, woooo ..hoooooo. Now I can get at a few of those saws that need carb kits. Ya ...I know,.. about as much fun as watching paint dry....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Hi Robin.



Hey Jim...just got in from happy hours......


----------



## jimdad07

That is one heck of a carb kit shipment. You going to take out all the trees in Nova Scotia? If you are, save me a couple to mill.


----------



## pioneerguy600

No worries, porting a cylinder is not really all that bad, just go a little at a time, you will soon get used to doing the work and it gets easier all the time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That is one heck of a carb kit shipment. You going to take out all the trees in Nova Scotia? If you are, save me a couple to mill.


 
Do you know how many SAWS I HAVE!!!?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jim...just got in from happy hours......


 
That sounds like the shop this evening after 5 o`clock.


----------



## jimdad07

I have to admit that is the biggest thing holding me up to try the porting is a little bit of apprehensiveness. Like I said, I can always find another p+c.


----------



## pioneerguy600

If worst came to worst, it is just another P&C.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do you know how many SAWS I HAVE!!!?


 
I think I would faint from the shock if I knew the number. How many, ball park, you think you have?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I think I would faint from the shock if I knew the number. How many, ball park, you think you have?


 
Not that many really, ..150-160 or there abouts.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> If worst came to worst, it is just another P&C.


 
You just shamed me into doing it, and I mean it, start looking for pictures within the next week or two.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Iput carb kits in saws for others also, maintain and repair a bunch for PRO users.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You just shamed me into doing it, and I mean it, start looking for pictures within the next week or two.


 
Pick a cheaper saw for your first if you have any worries, once you know the limits of how far to go it makes it easier to get started.


----------



## jimdad07

That is a pretty impressive number to me, but I bet if I keep going it will get to that point over the next few years. Hopefully my wife keeps finding the projects with the runners, I like project saws better than buying a runner I think.

Well, I have to leave the room for a little bit, the yahoos are in our bed trying to get to sleep. I'll check in in a little bit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That is a pretty impressive number to me, but I bet if I keep going it will get to that point over the next few years. Hopefully my wife keeps finding the projects with the runners, I like project saws better than buying a runner I think.
> 
> Well, I have to leave the room for a little bit, the yahoos are in our bed trying to get to sleep. I'll check in in a little bit.


 
They add up quick when you start collecting vintage and use newer saws for production, then start fixing saws for others. Get some coming in with 5-10 saws saying you fix one good saw up for me and you can keep the rest for whatever you want to. People dropping off 2,3-4 saws on the deck/doorstep without as much as a note as to who or what to be done with them. Pick up a couple from roadside sales, garage sales, flee markets, buddies finding them for ya, etc. The saws just pile up...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pick a cheaper saw for your first if you have any worries, once you know the limits of how far to go it makes it easier to get started.


 
Better to just do it, like you said, take it slow and only take small amounts at a time. Don't you worry, your typing fingers are going to get sore between Cliff and I picking your brains on porting. I have to pull the jug anyway on that Sachs so I might as well start there. It will build character.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That sounds like the shop this evening after 5 o`clock.




LOL it does doesn't it....but no we go down to a rather famous pottery in town and bunch of old farts sit around and play music..sing and carry on....bunch of real good snacks and beverages....kind of a "family" thing......unlike the "safety" meetings at the shop that, by law, must occur every 7 days. Generally on Friday night after 4:00PM. A lot more cussin and few if any women. We do them then so we are in time with Nova Scotia and can do them together...Whoa...I'm getting "the look":msp_smile:.........I gotta go:msp_wub:.....have a good evening. Stihls are pale....LOL!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Huskys and Johnny reds can't get it up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Better to just do it, like you said, take it slow and only take small amounts at a time. Don't you worry, your typing fingers are going to get sore between Cliff and I picking your brains on porting. I have to pull the jug anyway on that Sachs so I might as well start there. It will build character.


 
Practice on that old P&C first, nothing lost if it goes wrong when working on something thats no good anyway. After getting it right then go to the new one and do the same thing to it.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Practice on that old P&C first, nothing lost if it goes wrong when working on something thats no good anyway. After getting it right then go to the new one and do the same thing to it.



Sounds like the right idea. I also have the old 044 piston kicking around I can practice on. Dremel work all right for this?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL it does doesn't it....but no we go down to a rather famous pottery in town and bunch of old farts sit around and play music..sing and carry on....bunch of real good snacks and beverages....kind of a "family" thing......unlike the "safety" meetings at the shop that, by law, must occur every 7 days. Generally on Friday night after 4:00PM. A lot more cussin and few if any women. We do them then so we are in time with Nova Scotia and can do them together...Whoa...I'm getting "the look":msp_smile:.........I gotta go:msp_wub:.....have a good evening. Stihls are pale....LOL!!!!!


 
The safety meeting at the shop started when one of the guy`s stopped by with a 24, we sent out for some takeout KFC. and by the time we left the last bottle and can was empty.


----------



## jimdad07

I'll be back yahoo #2 hasn't read the manual, so Daddy has to take her to bed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Sounds like the right idea. I also have the old 044 piston kicking around I can practice on. Dremel work all right for this?


 
Yep,..a file is all you really need but the right tools just make it easier.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea,...I got to go stoke the stove.


----------



## caleath

Just in from the shop...trying to get that 290/029 hybrid to start....dang it it wont freaking start...I have good spark and fuel down the carb....I wore myself out.


Dang aftermarket fuel line doesnt fit the tank very well either..sucker leaks. Cross that one off the list to only get factory.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Just in from the shop...trying to get that 290/029 hybrid to start....dang it it wont freaking start...I have good spark and fuel down the carb....I wore myself out.
> 
> 
> Dang aftermarket fuel line doesnt fit the tank very well either..sucker leaks. Cross that one off the list to only get factory.


 
Whats the comp?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whats the comp?


 
125, its a new piston rings etc it passed vac and pressure test too. I am too tired to mess with it tonight so I will try again tomorrow.

Here are some pictures for you...more of the piston after doing the stuff you suggested. The other is what I use in my vice to hold the crankshaft while putting on the bearings...its a copper union split down the side.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hate to tell ya this Cliff, holding the crank like that is a no- no when installing bearings.
Clamp a heavy piece of angle iron in the vice leaving 3"-4" hang out over the side of the jaws and sit the throw of the crank on over the flat piece. That will support the crank stub piece for driving on the bearing if you have to tap it with a hammer and hollow driver.
The piston is looking better, still can stand more opened up at the top.


----------



## caleath

So far all the bearings I have put on have slid right on...I heat them in an oil bath at 250 degrees. The just slide on. Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## caleath

Wow more up top...I was starting to get worried about how much I was taking off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> So far all the bearings I have put on have slid right on...I heat them in an oil bath at 250 degrees. The just slide on. Thanks for the tip though.


 
If they are going on that easy then no harm being done, just a reaction from being instructed by old school journeymen machinists back in my marine fitters days. A crank just never gets pressure, struck or beat on unless properly supported. There are even spreaders made to go between throw weights on crankshafts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Wow more up top...I was starting to get worried about how much I was taking off.


 
You can still take a little more off above the pin boss.


----------



## caleath

i just wonder if a solid block of wood between the two weights would help if you did have to tap them on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> i just wonder if a solid block of wood between the two weights would help if you did have to tap them on.


 
If it were tight enough but supported on solid steel is even better for a single throw crank.


----------



## caleath

Not sure why this one wont start, I usually dont have trouble getting them to start. Oh well....thats the way it goes sometimes.

I think tomorrow I am going to work on the 210 and forget about this saw for a day and come back to it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That works best sometimes, give it a break and come back later.


----------



## caleath

so where are the pictures of the saw you have been talking about....?


----------



## pioneerguy600

You mean the NU17?


----------



## caleath

Yep... I would like to see it.


I found another xl 101...this one is in better shape than mine...I might get it and save the saw I have for spare parts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok ,..Pioneer NU17,


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## caleath

How many ccs is that thing....and its brown too...I thought that Pioneers where yellow....but not like Macs


----------



## jimdad07

That is a cool looking saw. Did you say you made a coil for that saw? Can you explain that a little?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> How many ccs is that thing....and its brown too...I thought that Pioneers where yellow....but not like Macs


 
For Pioneer it is a real oddity, makes it more collectible . Its 85 cc and weighs as much as a 600 series saw. They only came with short bars due to the weight. That is the original bar and chain on that saw.


----------



## caleath

Its cool for sure..you will have to post a video of it running when its done...I am interested in the coil info too...but i am beat. This new job requires more brain power than I am used to. I am sure glad its Friday.

Night guys take it easy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That is a cool looking saw. Did you say you made a coil for that saw? Can you explain that a little?


 
Well I usually adapt one from a newer saw but this time I peeled off the old phenolitic resin covering and replaced it with a mix of epoxy resin.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Cliff, I better call it a night myself, long one coming tomorrow. Good night Jerry.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I usually adapt one from a newer saw but this time I peeled off the old phenolitic resin covering and replaced it with a mix of epoxy resin.


 
I have been told that there is a chemical inside of ignition coils that is the coil casing cracks it will dry out and not work or it can dry out with years of not being used. Is this true?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have been told that there is a chemical inside of ignition coils that is the coil casing cracks it will dry out and not work or it can dry out with years of not being used. Is this true?


 
Moisture is the enemy, there is only copper wire inside there insulated from shorting by coats of varnish applied while the copper is being wound on the center holder. If moisture gets in the varnish deterioriates , the wires short out and it can`t make a electrical field if shorted. Therefore the coil needs to be kept sealed up, so that moisture does not get in through the cracks. This coil was all cracked but was kept in dry storage, the coil still worked fine but I sealed it up again and it works really well, big blue spark at the plug.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Original clutch drive has little wear on it,


----------



## Cantdog

Morning all......cool saw pics Jerry..never seen Pioneer chain before. Good coil explanation too. Speaking of coils the wierdest one I ever had was the original 6V coil on my 59 FLH Harley. The outside of the coil was all metal, about 6-7" tall and 2 1/2-3" square with a mounting bracket on the back and nipples on the top with knurled metal caps with holes in them for the plug wires. The way you changed plug wires was; get your new wires cut to length and all ready to install, unscrew both caps and energize and warm the coil up for 5 minutes off the battery. Them firmly grab a plug wire and slowly pull. The wire extended all the way to the bottom of the coil inside but was immersed in a black tar like substance that had to be warmed to just the right temp to let go enough to allow the wire to move. Once the old was removed you had to slide the new wire in imediately or the hole would close up and you would be fxxxed. Wierd setup but you know practically bulletproof. That coil took a Toy Oater straight on when we got broadsided by a crazy lefturning tourist in Daytona, FLA. A1A trafffic during bike week....wife and I went right over the car sidways and landed in a heap behind it, on the tar....bike went the other way airborn about 20' landed on it's side running wideopen. Quite a scene but that coil was torn right off the frame and squashed nearly flat but continued to operate perfectly just hanging by the wires. LOLO!! Of course it was the least of my worries....:msp_mad:

Macs are yellow......I even have one that's electric...yep yellow too!!!!! But you know......it is a bit quieter than my 1-52!!!!! Better muffler maybe.....cuts about the same....


----------



## roncoinc

NO !! i'm NOT going to work on MY nu-17 !! works fine as a doorstop 

Cliff,you get the PM your muffler is in the mail ??

You are right as ussuall Jerry on posting helpfull threads..the bits of black are from what got stuck to the iron and burned on it then got wiped off on top..could have wiped it off the iron as i went along but i had a good flow going and ya gotta go with the flow


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Morning all......cool saw pics Jerry..never seen Pioneer chain before. Good coil explanation too. Speaking of coils the wierdest one I ever had was the original 6V coil on my 59 FLH Harley. The outside of the coil was all metal, about 6-7" tall and 2 1/2-3" square with a mounting bracket on the back and nipples on the top with knurled metal caps with holes in them for the plug wires. The way you changed plug wires was; get your new wires cut to length and all ready to install, unscrew both caps and energize and warm the coil up for 5 minutes off the battery. Them firmly grab a plug wire and slowly pull. The wire extended all the way to the bottom of the coil inside but was immersed in a black tar like substance that had to be warmed to just the right temp to let go enough to allow the wire to move. Once the old was removed you had to slide the new wire in imediately or the hole would close up and you would be fxxxed. Wierd setup but you know practically bulletproof. That coil took a Toy Oater straight on when we got broadsided by a crazy lefturning tourist in Daytona, FLA. A1A trafffic during bike week....wife and I went right over the car sidways and landed in a heap behind it, on the tar....bike went the other way airborn about 20' landed on it's side running wideopen. Quite a scene but that coil was torn right off the frame and squashed nearly flat but continued to operate perfectly just hanging by the wires. LOLO!! Of course it was the least of my worries....:msp_mad:
> 
> Macs are yellow......I even have one that's electric...yep yellow too!!!!! But you know......it is a bit quieter than my 1-52!!!!! Better muffler maybe.....cuts about the same....


 
Good story, and explaination concerning the old coils, was it a prestolite? The bike accident must have been a scary scene. Been around a couple on long trips but not involved myself, no loss of life but one was a squeaker.

Macs are yellow , Homies are blue, if I ran a Jonnie I would hide to.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> NO !! i'm NOT going to work on MY nu-17 !! works fine as a doorstop
> 
> Cliff,you get the PM your muffler is in the mail ??
> 
> You are right as ussuall Jerry on posting helpfull threads..the bits of black are from what got stuck to the iron and burned on it then got wiped off on top..could have wiped it off the iron as i went along but i had a good flow going and ya gotta go with the flow


 

You did fine Ron and I did not mean you burned your repair, meant to warn others not to let the plastic get too hot.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You did fine Ron and I did not mean you burned your repair, meant to warn others not to let the plastic get too hot.


 
Oh i understood you,and good point.
there still are some bits of burnt on top but that happens.
Randy and the feller from down main posted in that thread also,made me chuckle 
gonna warm up today,maybe some rain,what a mess it will be around here 

good info on the coils too.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> NO !! i'm NOT going to work on MY nu-17 !! works fine as a doorstop
> 
> Cliff,you get the PM your muffler is in the mail ??
> 
> You are right as ussuall Jerry on posting helpfull threads..the bits of black are from what got stuck to the iron and burned on it then got wiped off on top..could have wiped it off the iron as i went along but i had a good flow going and ya gotta go with the flow


 
I didnt get a pm that is was on the way...if you want send me the info at my [email protected]

I sure do appreciate you getting it this way. I have been looking for a few months for one.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I didnt get a pm that is was on the way...if you want send me the info at my [email protected]
> 
> I sure do appreciate you getting it this way. I have been looking for a few months for one.


 
Emailed you.

now have to go get a few lbs of steamer clams a friend is giving me.
eatin good in the neighborhood !!


----------



## caleath

The wife watched my saw video of me running the new saw. She said dont you need something on your legs when you do that? 

So I guess I am on the lookout for some chaps...I am looking at some Labonville chaps. Any thoughts on this brand...I like the made in USA thing too.


----------



## caleath

Ron I sent you a pm to see if its working...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good story, and explaination concerning the old coils, was it a prestolite? The bike accident must have been a scary scene. Been around a couple on long trips but not involved myself, no loss of life but one was a squeaker.
> 
> Macs are yellow , Homies are blue, if I ran a Jonnie I would hide to.




Yeah we were in the righhand lane approaching an intersection and had a van on the left as we started through the intersection the van accelerated and the lefthand turner coming the other way zipped right around the back corner of the van and there we were.......I just had time to scream to the wife "get yer leg up!!" and she broadsided us....we both went right over the roof.....LOL.. there was an engineer boot heel skidmark the whole length of her hood. It stopped just as I cleared the roof. Her name was Robin Fung....a little oriental girl from Mass, about 4 foot tall chasing me around as I was checking on the wife's condition and shutting the bike down frantically, she was wringing her little hands saying over and over.."Sorry...Sorry...Sorry" I want to punch someone in the head real bad just then but the only thing I could come up with was "You know I could have just waited up in Maine and you could have come up next summer and run over me there!! It would have saved me a bunch of money!!!" Of course the surrounding bikers were adding to the melea hollering and pointing fingers....I felt bad for her..not nearly as bad as I felt for my wife and my bike. Did some frantic wrenching and was able to wobble away. Some guys in my campground had a 40 foot box trailer outfitted with a mobile machine shop so I hobbled down there and they let me use whatever I wanted to make some parts to get by with. But the wife had a cracked bone in her shoulder so we loaded up our rig and headed north...lost half the week of what was supposed to be a great getta way. Fortunately everyone's speed was way down, we got our legs up in time and it was not as bad as it could have been. Mashed the whole left side of the bike, floor boards, coil, mousetrap, primary cover and some of the front fender. The right side was better but after flying 20' airborn it landed on that side and knocked off a few more parts. Scun up the exhaust pipes good, floor boards, mirrors and throtle grip etc. Sucked almost as bad as Stihls...

I think it was a prestolite..


Macs ARE yellow...

But Homies are sometimes red...

Getting seen running a Stihl...

I'd not be caught dead....:msp_glare:


----------



## mweba

caleath said:


> I didnt get a pm that is was on the way...if you want send me the info at my [email protected]
> 
> I sure do appreciate you getting it this way. I have been looking for a few months for one.


 
Cause your inbox has been full all morning Ha


----------



## caleath

Empty now


----------



## caleath

I give 0 for 2 029 wont start and 210 cant keep running...thats probably an air leak. No parts to fix anything else....I give up


----------



## farrell

caleath said:


> I give 0 for 2 029 wont start and 210 cant keep running...thats probably an air leak. No parts to fix anything else....I give up


 
dont give up lil buddy! you can do it!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> The wife watched my saw video of me running the new saw. She said dont you need something on your legs when you do that?
> 
> So I guess I am on the lookout for some chaps...I am looking at some Labonville chaps. Any thoughts on this brand...I like the made in USA thing too.


 
Anything made in NH gotta be good !


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> dont give up lil buddy! you can do it!


 
Hows that husky 350 coming along ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Hows that husky 350 coming along ??


 
got the chain brake parts in the other day and got it all back together. had a couple issues with bypassing the primer think got it resolved though. fired it up needs some tuning after the muff mod. its sittin at the dealer right now to be tuned up.


----------



## caleath

nah I will get it...I just gave up for the day..I am taking a nap today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I think it was a prestolite..
> 
> 
> Macs ARE yellow...
> 
> But Homies are sometimes red...
> 
> Getting seen running a Stihl...
> 
> I'd not be caught dead....:msp_glare:


 

I could tell you a few biking stories but that would take a book. Seems a lot of bikers have the same idea, we pulled a 40' Fruehauf with us when we took a long trip and it was setup like you stated, a mobile machine shop. Repaired a good number of bikes in that thing. Straightened frames, rebuilt trannies, engines, and all number of smaller parts. Not much we could not do in it, there was at least enough parts in there to build 5 complete bikes. They may not have come out all decked out but they would run and function fine. We all contributed to the parts stash and chucked enough dough to fill the diesel tanks.

Your poetry is advancing well, creamsicles rule!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The NU17 got to eat some wood today, it really seemed to like being back in the woodpile. I would not want to cut with it all day but for one tank at a time it takes me back a few years.


----------



## caleath

I bet that was satisfying to use it. She did look like a tank. Probably why its still even around.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I bet that was satisfying to use it. She did look like a tank. Probably why its still even around.


 
It was satisfying, it required a lot of teardown and parts repair plus cleanup, refurb the coil, file and gap the points, replace all the fuel lines, filters and rebuild the primer pump with all new OEM bits. Rebuilt the carb with a new Tillotson kit, it had never been taken apart before. Pulled the P&C and cleaned it up real well but after start up it would not make the comp I wanted so today I pulled it again and installed a new P&C that now makes real good comp. Filed and lowered the rakers on the chain, the bar was just like new so all I did was wash the packing grease off it and the saw was now ready to go cut , I did add fuel and bar oil, the oil pump works just fine, ran a tank through it and it never missed a beat.


----------



## caleath

At least someone is having good luck today.


----------



## Cantdog

I'm having good luck today..........haven't done a darn thing......so haven't screwed anything up yet....there's still time, but I'll go slowly and carefully and keep my eye open for any pitfalls. Drizzle and rain here all day...kinda slow.


----------



## caleath

Boy dont I sound like a whiner....


----------



## jimdad07

I am having a good one today, did a side job, had a service call, had a side service call and went to spray penetrating oil down the spark plug hole of the SD 120si to get it un-siezed, I says to myself, I says "I want to see how bad this thing is scored" so I took off the muffler:








Then I says to myself, I says "HHHM, I think I know what happened here, but I better look at the intake side":





"HHHMMMMM," I says, "I bet I find something got caught in the flywheel" Sure enough, a little piece of a washer got caught in the flywheel between the magnet of the flywheel and the coil. Not a mark on either the flywheel or the coil. I just saved some money.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The NU17 got to eat some wood today, it really seemed to like being back in the woodpile. I would not want to cut with it all day but for one tank at a time it takes me back a few years.




Good job Jerry..nice to bring something back if only for fun. The old girl doesn't look that comfortable to use.

A couple yrs ago I was down on RT 1 at a place called "The Treasures and Trash Barn".... mostly trash...but there was a Porter Cable 534 sitting there. In excellent shape, the paint and all the decals were mint. No rust any where. The whole thing had lived on a shelf or under a bench it's entire life. Silly looking thing really, bar on the left side, trigger handle was a chrome pipe, sticking straight out the back with a color matched bicycle handlebar grip. 95cc though. Anyway I asked about the price...$65.00..not bad but more than I wanted to pony up for a basically useless saw even though it was in super shape. I offered him $50.00...Nope said $65.00 ment $65.00 he told me. I shrugged and walked away....was telling PB about it and he went down looked it over. got he same price..PB offered $40.00 Nope. I went back there last spring and the durn fool had left it outside all winter...was all rusted and corroded and paint all peeled and those sweet decals just blew away......sad....I would have given it a good home and run it now and then for the novelty but nope ..not to be.. and now it ain't worth draging home unless you by chance needed one for parts. Even then not alot of good left in it. All because I wouldn't come up $15.00 or he wouldn't come down $15.00 however you look at it. To bad....you know the son of a gun still wants $65.00 for it!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Your luck is certainly going in the right direction Jim!!!!! Good enough!!


----------



## jimdad07

Here is the cause of the piston "siezing":


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Good job Jerry..nice to bring something back if only for fun. The old girl doesn't look that comfortable to use.
> 
> A couple yrs ago I was down on RT 1 at a place called "The Treasures and Trash Barn".... mostly trash...but there was a Porter Cable 534 sitting there. In excellent shape, the paint and all the decals were mint. No rust any where. The whole thing had lived on a shelf or under a bench it's entire life. Silly looking thing really, bar on the left side, trigger handle was a chrome pipe, sticking straight out the back with a color matched bicycle handlebar grip. 95cc though. Anyway I asked about the price...$65.00..not bad but more than I wanted to pony up for a basically useless saw even though it was in super shape. I offered him $50.00...Nope said $65.00 ment $65.00 he told me. I shrugged and walked away....was telling PB about it and he went down looked it over. got he same price..PB offered $40.00 Nope. I went back there last spring and the durn fool had left it outside all winter...was all rusted and corroded and paint all peeled and those sweet decals just blew away......sad....I would have given it a good home and run it now and then for the novelty but nope ..not to be.. and now it ain't worth draging home unless you by chance needed one for parts. Even then not alot of good left in it. All because I wouldn't come up $15.00 or he wouldn't come down $15.00 however you look at it. To bad....you know the son of a gun still wants $65.00 for it!!!!


 
Great story Robing, very good story.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Good job Jerry..nice to bring something back if only for fun. The old girl doesn't look that comfortable to use.
> 
> A couple yrs ago I was down on RT 1 at a place called "The Treasures and Trash Barn".... mostly trash...but there was a Porter Cable 534 sitting there. In excellent shape, the paint and all the decals were mint. No rust any where. The whole thing had lived on a shelf or under a bench it's entire life. Silly looking thing really, bar on the left side, trigger handle was a chrome pipe, sticking straight out the back with a color matched bicycle handlebar grip. 95cc though. Anyway I asked about the price...$65.00..not bad but more than I wanted to pony up for a basically useless saw even though it was in super shape. I offered him $50.00...Nope said $65.00 ment $65.00 he told me. I shrugged and walked away....was telling PB about it and he went down looked it over. got he same price..PB offered $40.00 Nope. I went back there last spring and the durn fool had left it outside all winter...was all rusted and corroded and paint all peeled and those sweet decals just blew away......sad....I would have given it a good home and run it now and then for the novelty but nope ..not to be.. and now it ain't worth draging home unless you by chance needed one for parts. Even then not alot of good left in it. All because I wouldn't come up $15.00 or he wouldn't come down $15.00 however you look at it. To bad....you know the son of a gun still wants $65.00 for it!!!!


 
LOL....the way I see it is that you were both losers on that deal but that is just me. I have come across a lot of people like that guy but I usually come away with what I want one way or another. Gramps said I was a good horse trader, whatever that really means but I usually can reach a middle ground somehow. The company I worked 17 straight years for used me as a negotiator, when they got their balls in the wringer they sent me in to lessen the collateral damage. The company knew I didn`t have a lot of education but the CEO took me aside early in my time there and told me he liked the cut of my jib. After that I got lots of oppertunity to defuse situations that if handled by our company lawyers would have been proved distasteful to all sides involved. Many situations were ironed out with man to man, face to face dialogue without either side losing face or getting into long drawn out litigation.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good deal Jim, you just never know what them seized saws are all about. I have resurrected a few by just backing a screw out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> At least someone is having good luck today.


 
Yep, actually went back over to the shop to fix a customers saw and refilled the NU17 just so that I could run another tank of fuel through it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The customer comes in , his saw is fixed, chain sharpened and ready to go.I am adjusting the idle on the NU17 by ear and he stands and listens for a couple of mins. then asks what year is that saw. I tell him and he can`t believe that, then remarks its running so smoothly. Next he asks how fast it is turning over and when it tell him around 1200 RPM he immediately says no way, a two stroke saw can`t idle that slow. I go to the tool box and pickup the tach, turn it on and place it near the sparkplug, it shows the idle at a near steady 1155. The little saws sounds like a metronome steadily ticking over and I leave it there sitting on its rubber conveyor belt pad and for the next 17 mins it never stumbles or misses a beat.
Intrigued he then asks if he could hear it rev up, I walk over and pull the trigger in and all heck break out, you see a NU17 has no muffler, at idle they sound almost sweet but when that 57 mm piston starts to turn up it emits a racket that will make your ears bleed...LOL
At 8000 RPM it gets quite loud, buddy has his hands cupping his ears and his mouth is fairly wide open. I hit the kill switch and as the noise abates his reaction is to ask how the heck did anyone run them saws back in the day, I just grin and say,WHAT?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL....the way I see it is that you were both losers on that deal but that is just me. I have come across a lot of people like that guy but I usually come away with what I want one way or another. Gramps said I was a good horse trader, whatever that really means but I usually can reach a middle ground somehow. The company I worked 17 straight years for used me as a negotiator, when they got their balls in the wringer they sent me in to lessen the collateral damage. The company knew I didn`t have a lot of education but the CEO took me aside early in my time there and told me he liked the cut of my jib. After that I got lots of oppertunity to defuse situations that if handled by our company lawyers would have been proved distasteful to all sides involved. Many situations were ironed out with man to man, face to face dialogue without either side losing face or getting into long drawn out litigation.





LOL yeah you're right. I too, am way willing to hagle with a hagler but this guy was not the type.....his house ...his rules...his way or the highway LOL!! No room for anything else. But I was short on saw funds right then too, we were about a yr into this economic downturn and was not working so had to watch the outflow carefully. Just a damn shame cause it was a nice saw (butt ugly) now it's just junk or I guess "Trash" in this case!! LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL yeah you're right. I too, am way willing to hagle with a hagler but this guy was not the type.....his house ...his rules...his way or the highway LOL!! No room for anything else. But I was short on saw funds right then too, we were about a yr into this economic downturn and was not working so had to watch the outflow carefully. Just a damn shame cause it was a nice saw (butt ugly) now it's just junk or I guess "Trash" in this case!! LOL!!


 
I hear you and can symphasize with your situation at the time but have never came across a situation where neither side can budge a bit, I would likely have given him his price but tried to work in a little extra incentive for me giving him his asking price. Doesn`t always work but has on many occasions. Having a beautiful companion along on my negotiating trips has often worked in my favor...LOL. Some of them tuff old guys sorta melt a little when the right eye candy is present.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Missed the part where Robin said the NU17 did not look comfortable to use, well it was one of the first chainsaws to use anti vibe, the front handlebar is mounted on rubber isolators, the rear is still solid but the vibes from them is not really all that bad compared to a lot of saws of its timeline.


----------



## caleath

I wish I was a better haggler myself. I am not much of a people person really. I dont like people that think of only themselves. Anyway I am good at haggling over guns, I have a good idea of worth there. Tools too, I did give on a bench grinder not so long ago but I was just trying to get more off the price anyway.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Missed the part where Robin said the NU17 did not look comfortable to use, well it was one of the first chainsaws to use anti vibe, the front handlebar is mounted on rubber isolators, the rear is still solid but the vibes from them is not really all that bad compared to a lot of saws of its timeline.


 



Cool I did not know that...I'm sure the front isolators do help a lot. Don't know much about pioneers...old or newer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I wish I was a better haggler myself. I am not much of a people person really. I dont like people that think of only themselves. Anyway I am good at haggling over guns, I have a good idea of worth there. Tools too, I did give on a bench grinder not so long ago but I was just trying to get more off the price anyway.


 
I don`t get carried away with it but if I know what something is worth and the asking price is already lower I don`t haggle, if its higher then yes.


----------



## caleath

They need to make our thread a sticky...we have more action than just about everyone else.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Cool I did not know that...I'm sure the front isolators do help a lot. Don't know much about pioneers...old or newer.


 
Front or any isolators were rare back then so the saws were a little ahead of their time. There are few on here that know a lot about Pioneers, you have little to worry about.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> They need to make our thread a sticky...we have more action than just about everyone else.


 
I am sure we are raising some eyebrows, jealousy may eventually work its way into this thread.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hear you and can symphasize with your situation at the time but have never came across a situation where neither side can budge a bit, I would likely have given him his price but tried to work in a little extra incentive for me giving him his asking price. Doesn`t always work but has on many occasions. Having a beautiful companion along on my negotiating trips has often worked in my favor...LOL. Some of them tuff old guys sorta melt a little when the right eye candy is present.




LOLOL!!! Unfortunately it was the "eye candy" that I was trying to not let find out I was buying a saw that I had no intention of using. She is good but when funds are low she definately has an opinion!!!LOL And having an unpleasant women present during negotiations takes a lot of the fun out of it!!! Of course she never said a word when I bought the last two Ducatis and..........the new horse........and tools are at my discretion too. There is an old saying "You can't have everything..where would you put it"

Oh I forgot 8 pins suck....HMMMM or was it 7 pins?


----------



## jimdad07

To me this thread is a sticky, and almost the only thing I go to when here any more. If the others want to get jealous, oh well, they can start their own with their computer buddies telling them how good THEY are...BTW have you seen my new thread about how much Electrolux products suck? It's called "Not much going on in this location.....Do I have to start an altercation?


----------



## caleath

I sure hope not. This is in my opinion the way it should be. I did get my little Craftsman running better. I sharpened up the chain and got rid of the safety dealywhoppers. She cuts pretty good, I think a muffler mod would wake this sucker up.

I will probably end up replacing the bar and chain with something better. I sorta....and I am saying this quietly...like this saw.


----------



## jimdad07

It's ok Cliff, look at my signature, I have a little Craftsman too...don't tell anybody.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL!!! Unfortunately it was the "eye candy" that I was trying to not let find out I was buying a saw that I had no intention of using. She is good but when funds are low she definately has an opinion!!!LOL And having an unpleasant women present during negotiations takes a lot of the fun out of it!!! Of course she never said a word when I bought the last two Ducatis and..........the new horse........and tools are at my discretion too. There is an old saying "You can't have everything..where would you put it"


 
LOL,LOL..the eye candy I used the most was not my wife or girlfriend. She was a knockout looker, blond 5'2" and knew how to dress to show it off. We were school hood friends and she like to go on trips /juants to do buying/shopping. She could knock the socks off the most ornery old coot we ever ran into and had them eating out of her hand before I closed the deal, saved me big loot over the years and she actually liked flirting with them ole codgers.


----------



## jimdad07

That is shameless Jerry, shameless but funny.


----------



## caleath

I also took a look at the 044 that got dropped off. His complaint was low power and it sorta makes a metallic banging noise while it runs. Did compression test..150psi. Took muffler off some scoring and intake same thing. It has alot of carbon on the piston and cylinder. I wonder if is detonation from the carbon. The small bearing seems to have alot of play and one or both crank bearings are making noise.

Its gonna be one heck of a bill for sure...and did I mention its nasty as all get out.

Why dont people take care of their stuff?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,LOL..the eye candy I used the most was not my wife or girlfriend. She was a knockout looker, blond 5'2" and knew how to dress to show it off. We were school hood friends and she like to go on trips /juants to do buying/shopping. She could knock the socks off the most ornery old coot we ever ran into and had them eating out of her hand before I closed the deal, saved me big loot over the years and she actually liked flirting with them ole codgers.




HA...HA..HA!!!!!! Priceless!!!!!!!

Stihls still suck.........but now I know Pioneers only vibrate half as much as they are supposed to....LOL!!!


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> It's ok Cliff, look at my signature, I have a little Craftsman too...don't tell anybody.


 
I even have a small electric Craftsman....I wont even put it in my signature. It does work pretty well. I keep it in my work van to trim trees with. We arent allowed to carry flammables in our vans, fumes and all. So I take it. It will run on the inverter in my truck so there you have it.


----------



## jimdad07

Sounds like a total rebuild to me, at least the lower end of the saw. I bought an old 045av about a year ago and it was covered in used motor oil that the guy had been using for bar oil. I hope that's not why the thing is filthy, that stuff sucks.

I'll check back later, time to go play games with the kids.


----------



## caleath

Have fun Jim and play nice.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> To me this thread is a sticky, and almost the only thing I go to when here any more. If the others want to get jealous, oh well, they can start their own with their computer buddies telling them how good THEY are...BTW have you seen my new thread about how much Electrolux products suck? It's called "Not much going on in this location.....Do I have to start an altercation?


 
Sure sounds like an alter ego to this site


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That is shameless Jerry, shameless but funny.


 
It was shameless, you just had to see her start laughing at what them ole fellers said, once them things started jiggling them ole codgers would almost loose count of what they were selling, just about give it away.LOL


----------



## caleath

Wow I ventured out into another useless thread....but I did see Jim there too.

Here is my little craftsman


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I also took a look at the 044 that got dropped off. His complaint was low power and it sorta makes a metallic banging noise while it runs. Did compression test..150psi. Took muffler off some scoring and intake same thing. It has alot of carbon on the piston and cylinder. I wonder if is detonation from the carbon. The small bearing seems to have alot of play and one or both crank bearings are making noise.
> 
> Its gonna be one heck of a bill for sure...and did I mention its nasty as all get out.
> 
> Why dont people take care of their stuff?


 
I see another saw in your collection, once you tell him its $500. to fix his saw up he won`t want to invest that much money into it and you can buy it for a nominal fee just for parts....LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see another saw in your collection, once you tell him its $500. to fix his saw up he won`t want to invest that much money into it and you can buy it for a nominal fee just for parts....LOL



I am not sure what he will do, I have his 460 too...he leaned it out as well. He should know better, he owns a landscaping business....everything he has brought to me so far has been nasty.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Around chainsaws one of the most damaging 
tools to be found is those little screwdrivers, the next most damaging is the owner/operators....LOL
Oh,..every owner/operator should be given at least one of them screwdrivers, if you are into the saw repair business


----------



## Cantdog

Yep that's the worst part about working on other peoples saws...sometimes I tell them "look it's going to cost more for me to clean this up enough to work on, than the repair will cost." Saw dust and oil suck no matter what brand!!!


----------



## caleath

Here are some of my workspace...I think I have it the way I want it now....










Here is the 440 with a customers bar on it...I wanted to see what it felt like...wow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice Cliff, the best part of your shop is that window. Natural light and a view, priceless.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep that's the worst part about working on other peoples saws...sometimes I tell them "look it's going to cost more for me to clean this up enough to work on, than the repair will cost." Saw dust and oil suck no matter what brand!!!



Filthy saws = double the charge.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could tell you a few biking stories but that would take a book. Seems a lot of bikers have the same idea, we pulled a 40' Fruehauf with us when we took a long trip and it was setup like you stated, a mobile machine shop. Repaired a good number of bikes in that thing. Straightened frames, rebuilt trannies, engines, and all number of smaller parts. Not much we could not do in it, there was at least enough parts in there to build 5 complete bikes. They may not have come out all decked out but they would run and function fine. We all contributed to the parts stash and chucked enough dough to fill the diesel tanks.
> 
> Your poetry is advancing well, creamsicles rule!!



HUH ! :msp_smile: you donnwanne get into biking stories..
one time i got a new ride and decided to see how many times i could cross the border in one day 
crossed TWELVE times !! didnt have a problem until the last time coming back into the states..got torn down,delayed,inspected,rejected,read the riot act,stripped searched,bike tore apart and was generally given hell i couldnt believe..then they left me siting there for hours never telling me i could leave..after awhile i went in to see what was going on and they told me i was done with hours ago !!
went home and decided the handlebars could use a change for long distance riding..
took em off and pulled the grips and found a baggy of POT inside !!!!!! 
write a book ?? how bout a library ?? 
anybody know who was the first person to cross labrador on a full dress touring motorcycle solo and completely unaided ?? 

creamsickles are for girls....


----------



## caleath

Ron that could have been a bad deal for sure.

I like the window too...A/C goes in there during the summer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> HUH ! :msp_smile: you donnwanne get into biking stories..
> one time i got a new ride and decided to see how many times i could cross the border in one day
> crossed TWELVE times !! didnt have a problem until the last time coming back into the states..got torn down,delayed,inspected,rejected,read the riot act,stripped searched,bike tore apart and was generally given hell i couldnt believe..then they left me siting there for hours never telling me i could leave..after awhile i went in to see what was going on and they told me i was done with hours ago !!
> went home and decided the handlebars could use a change for long distance riding..
> took em off and pulled the grips and found a baggy of POT inside !!!!!!
> write a book ?? how bout a library ??
> anybody know who was the first person to cross labrador on a full dress touring motorcycle solo and completely unaided ??
> 
> creamsickles are for girls....


 
Good one Ron, don`t get me started on bikin stories, a library you say, it would take all of that.
Creamsicles are undisputedly the bestes saws ever made and they are the most inexpensive in the long term.


----------



## caleath

I forgot to mention...I made that smoker too.....thats where all those hickory cookies are going to be put to use.


Oh and huskies suck, macs are yella...I have no idea about Pioneers....they keep changing the colors on me.


Stihls rule.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What cha goin to put in that thar smoker, a moose?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> What cha goin to put in that thar smoker, a moose?


 
I have had 20 briskets in there at once before. I used to do a big deal for our church where we used to live.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good one Ron, don`t get me started on bikin stories, a library you say, it would take all of that.
> Creamsicles are undisputedly the bestes saws ever made and they are the most inexpensive in the long term.


 
 , sometime Jery we will have to talk,,..
that was the year i rode the bike from the furthest road north east on the continent , labrador to the furthest south west in cabo san lucas mexico..
early 80's it was,, and a LOT of miles and adventures on that trip.. almost died in cabo,was found passed out in the sun..
long ago and faaaarrrr away now 
moto guzzie's rule !!


----------



## caleath

Here is my redneck chain mod...no more safety bumps....


----------



## caleath

no bike stories from me....


----------



## farrell

evening guys, whats new?


----------



## caleath

no good here...just talking saws and biker stories.


----------



## farrell

sorry to hear that. my uncle gave me a husky 268 that runs like a dream just have to get a couple odds and ends parts for it. i didnt do anything today except work on the saw cause all it did was rain all day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> , sometime Jery we will have to talk,,..
> that was the year i rode the bike from the furthest road north east on the continent , labrador to the furthest south west in cabo san lucas mexico..
> early 80's it was,, and a LOT of miles and adventures on that trip.. almost died in cabo,was found passed out in the sun..
> long ago and faaaarrrr away now
> moto guzzie's rule !!


 
A great trip for sure Ron and a long one at that. I was refused entry into Mexico, judged as an "Undersirable"...LOL,..Mexico of all places...LOL.
Heard Moto`s were a good bike, never sat on one but BMW`s were considered long range ridin bikes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I have had 20 briskets in there at once before. I used to do a big deal for our church where we used to live.


 
That`s a lot of chawin, good to feed a large group.


----------



## caleath

farrell said:


> sorry to hear that. my uncle gave me a husky 268 that runs like a dream just have to get a couple odds and ends parts for it. i didnt do anything today except work on the saw cause all it did was rain all day.


 
I saw that...sweet find


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a beautiful day here today, sunny, clear skies and + temps. Could have stayed outside all day but completed a couple projects and spent some time out cutting up firewood.


----------



## caleath

Yep no sleep for 2 days straight. I am sorta glad I dont do it anymore. It just kind of sits around now.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Wow I ventured out into another useless thread....but I did see Jim there too.
> 
> Here is my little craftsman


 
What size is that Craftsman, it looks almost identical to the one I have. Maybe we can put the two together and make a Husky out of them? Which thread was that? You didn't see nothin'


----------



## caleath

2.3 ci....I would rather run this than a Husky


----------



## jimdad07

Pretty sure that is the one that I have, I did the conversion math to list the cc's.


----------



## caleath

Ok where is everyone, it was rolling for a little while. Its all quiet now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

NU17 at the woodpile,


----------



## caleath

38 ccs it looks like.


----------



## caleath

Looks good Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

The NU`s are a little different inside than most.






The starter mechanism is a gear drive,

The flywheel pulled off and turned over


----------



## pioneerguy600

Big Champion sparkplug, J8J gives a big blue spark to get this saw goin.










Setting the air gap and the plug plugged in.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Looks good Jerry


 
If I were to paint it now it would look really good,


----------



## caleath

Hey start a thread on it...like someone we know does....I would like to see it all painted up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

They look pretty good all painted up;


----------



## Cantdog

Nice.................way nice.............................!!!!!!


----------



## caleath

Wow that is amazing....they sure knew how to build them back then. That homelite I have has a metalic paint job too. I wonder what it would look like brand new painted up.


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> Wow that is amazing....they sure knew how to build them back then. That homelite I have has a metalic paint job too. I wonder what it would look like brand new painted up.



Probably look like a......Homelite....LOLOL!!! Haven't you heard.....Homelites suck!!! LOLOL!!!


----------



## caleath

Nah thats Husky that sucks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think all old magnesium saws look good painted up.


----------



## Cantdog

LOLOL!! I'm hanging it up for the day, headed for the barn, folding my tent, throwin in th towel, givin up the ship, it's time to let sleeping Cantdogs lie...Night!


David Bradlys suck...............


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting late alright, got a big tree to take down tomorrow, lots of cleanup work once the tree hits the ground. Lot of big limbs on big white pine here.
Good night Robin.


----------



## caleath

Good night all....I might just paint up this Homelite you never know.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Good night all....I might just paint up this Homelite you never know.


 
Homelites look good painted up, the XL101`s are a good lookin saw, I think there are 2-3 red and black ones in my storage shed.


----------



## caleath

I didnt know they came in that many colors...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well it looks like the end of another day;
Jonnies are red,
Homies are gay,
Macs are dead,
Huskies suck lemons,
Stihls are orange n gray.
Runnin them make my day.

Nytol.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I didnt know they came in that many colors...


 
Homelites seem to start out Blue and white and end up red n black.


----------



## caleath

Nice poetry...


----------



## jimdad07

Sorry I vanished on you, I like to play the western shoot em up games on our PS3 once in awhile and got side tracked. That is one fine looking old saw Jerry. Cliff you might be right, I'm going to have to do the math again, I'm terrible with math.


----------



## deeker

caleath said:


> Nah thats Husky that sucks.


 
Husky's droooooool while pulling the sled full of Stihl running saws!!


----------



## jimdad07

deeker said:


> Husky's droooooool while pulling the sled full of Stihl running saws!!


 
Now that's just not nice deek, we all know husky sucks. :smile2:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Homelites seem to start out Blue and white and end up red n black.




Or black and blue if they been around long enough.


----------



## farrell

mornin all.


----------



## caleath

Good morning all...suns out..looks like we are in for bad weather Tuesday night.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin crappy here but warm...45 degrees..but a lot of rain on the way...at least you don't have to shovel rain...


----------



## caleath

Wow I am loosing it, I woke up took a shower and got dressed......for work. I came in to watch the news. My news isnt there. What gives? Look at the tv and it says its Sunday, what gives this is Monday right. Wife is looking at me like I am crazy, well I think I am.


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> Wow I am loosing it, I woke up took a shower and got dressed......for work. I came in to watch the news. My news isnt there. What gives? Look at the tv and it says its Sunday, what gives this is Monday right. Wife is looking at me like I am crazy, well I think I am.




Ha..HA..HA I've done the same thing sorta, twice actually over the yrs. Once was back in highschool. Fell asleep reading in the afternoon and woke up at dusk...clock said 6:30, got up brushed my teeth, took a shower, got dressed and went down stairs for breakfast and wondered WTH was my mother doing serving roast chicken, mashed potatoes and squash for breakfast!!! LOL!!! I was already for school not supper....very disorienting...LOLOL!!!! But even then I knew Homlites sucked cause I had two of them.....big ol 7-19s....bad recoils.....

You'll be Ok Cliff.....


----------



## caleath

Man I lost a whole day in there somewhere.


----------



## caleath

I need someone to talk me out of buying this Ryobi saw on ebay. Why do I need a 40 cc saw?


----------



## RandyMac

Yesterday morning the nurse came in an hour early, I am so set in my work routine, I woke up over a hundred inmates, an hour early. LMAO!!!!


----------



## caleath

They dont deserve sleep anyway do they? How are you Randy?


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> They dont deserve sleep anyway do they? How are you Randy?


They deserve a quick trip to the lime pit.

I am revved up, my weekend starts in 15 minutes, going to hit the Rye.

And you?


----------



## caleath

Great now that I dont have to go to work now.... I might go out and work on a saw or two. I need a new test log too. Mine other one is all cookies now. I love my 440.


----------



## RandyMac

I just poured the first one, Salute!!

I need a test log too, might check the beaches to see if something came in.


----------



## caleath

Just sharpened up some chains checked and made sure have alot of fuel. We are supposed to have storms here Tuesday with high winds. Its getting close that that time of year. 

Please someone talk me out of this little ryobi.....its a redmax right?


----------



## caleath

Well i bid on it anyways...we will see.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Afternoon all, its lunch time here and mild , must be +6 or so, everything is melting and water running freely everywhere, sun and broken cloud all morning.
Big tree takedown today, everything all readied so after lunch it comes down.


----------



## caleath

Hey Jerry...you here to talk some sense into me?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Afternoon all, its lunch time here and mild , must be +6 or so, everything is melting and water running freely everywhere, sun and broken cloud all morning.
> Big tree takedown today, everything all readied so after lunch it comes down.


 
Be carefull...I wish I was there...sounds like fun


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Well i bid on it anyways...we will see.


 
Get it Cliff, its just another saw. lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Be carefull...I wish I was there...sounds like fun


 
Its a close clearance drop job, the mostes fun kind, wind is kicking up a bit though so gots to allow for that. 
Buy that saw, if you don`t like it then resell it, you might loose a couple of bucks, might gain who knows but you will know if you like it after getting to run one.


----------



## caleath

Boy arent you a big help. I have wanted one since the first time I saw it. Dont ask me why. Might make a good saw for the wife/kidds to use.

I think I might have an idea as to why the 290 wont start. I took it completely back apart yesterday. There was alot of fuel in the bottom of the crankcase. I thought it might be bad spark plug. I removed it and put it in the 440, she fired right up. I cant help but think the ground between the coil and jug is bad. I am not 100% sure but I am not sure what else it could be. Oh and I tried another coil too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you have spark at the sparkplug when it is grounded at the head then its not a spark issue. Fuel in the base sounds like the carb is flooding faster than the plug can burn it off.Dry out the saw and try again. remove the sparkplug and blow comp air in the cylinder, works real good if the piston is down at,BDC.


----------



## caleath

I used a spark tester...I dont remember if I grounded it to the coil or somewhere else. I am going to check later. Dang rookie mistake if you ask me....I should be paying attention.


----------



## caleath

No Ryobi for me...got out bid. I didnt need it anyway. 


I wonder where Jim is today?


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> No Ryobi for me...got out bid. I didnt need it anyway.
> 
> 
> I wonder where Jim is today?



You're just as well off Cliff.....that's always what I tell myself when I get out bid. If you really, really, really wanted/NEEDED it you wouldn't have been so cheep and just bid way more than it was worth..LOLOLOL!!!!

Good luck Jerry.......I'll risk you.......


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> Hey Uncle Jerry...you here to talk some sense into me?



I have some advise for you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well guys I survived the tree dropping, it went real well and the saws really liked the workout. Tree fell where wanted, got it all limbed up and brush cleared away. Cut the trees up and removed all the wood from from the site. Good job done well and the payoff will certainly be worth it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Boy arent you a big help.
> 
> You are asking a guy that adds 3-4 saws a month to his collection if you should buy one saw??? ...LOL...:msp_lol:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Good luck Jerry.......I'll risk you.......



Thanks for the confidence.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I have some advise for you. Buy all the Macs you can find.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> I have some advise for you.




Hey Randy...How you doin with that rye??? 



pioneerguy600 said:


> Well guys I survived the tree dropping, it went real well and the saws really liked the workout. Tree fell where wanted, got it all limbed up and brush cleared away. Cut the trees up and removed all the wood from from the site. Good job done well and the payoff will certainly be worth it.



Excellent Jerry .....I love it when a plan comes together.....payoff should be good working on a Sunday and all. Always liked dropping big pine........even in the woods they don't hang up......straight shot right to the ground no matter what's in the way....might be a mess but will be on the ground.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Fewer people around to get in the way and have too much to say about stuff they don`t understand. Only one bystander got there but the trees were already laying on the ground, so he moved on as nothing exciting was going on then.


----------



## caleath

I am back, went to town to get some bar oil, got it at Atwoods...6 bucks a gallon. Found some new work shirts and got some grub. Buddy calls and needs me to come cut down a Locust tree next week. 

I put the 290 back together. checked everything 2 times....she popped when I shot a little mix down the bore....I dont think I had the cylinder grounded right.

I am going to take a nap...cya later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I am back, went to town to get some bar oil, got it at Atwoods...6 bucks a gallon. Found some new work shirts and got some grub. Buddy calls and needs me to come cut down a Locust tree next week.
> 
> I put the 290 back together. checked everything 2 times....she popped when I shot a little mix down the bore....I dont think I had the cylinder grounded right.
> 
> I am going to take a nap...cya later.


 
Cliff,..you sleep too much, ya cant build running saws when ya are sleepin.


----------



## Cantdog

Gee he's making me tired........I'm just trying to organize some photos of the begining of my 49SP and 70E build........gonna try to do a thread on this.....not very up to speed on posting pics....hard to teach a Cantdog new tricks....working....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cliff,..you sleep too much, ya cant build running saws when ya are sleepin.




I don't know Jerry.........seems like some guys on here can.........LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I don't know Jerry.........seems like some guys on here can.........LOL!!


 
Hmm,..I build some saws but not while sleepin. The three saws I used today are all recent builds, today was the first wood they cut.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The three saws I used today,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Todays job was actually two trees intertwined, I tied them together and took both down as one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Trusty old GMC was the tugger.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Used the skidsteer as the lugger,


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The three saws I used today,
> 
> AAARRRGGGHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> creamsickle overload !!
> must be the orange sherbert making me sick ?? :msp_ohmy:
> must wash eyes out,,,,eyes hurting,,,three stihls's together look like puddles of something you find in the parking lot of a biker bar on satday morning after a friday night all you can eat sausage feed !! LOL !!!
> 
> hey,,that was a pretty good one wasnt it ??
> 
> 
> Ryobies RULE !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The three saws I used today,
> 
> AAARRRGGGHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> creamsickle overload !!
> must be the orange sherbert making me sick ?? :msp_ohmy:
> must wash eyes out,,,,eyes hurting,,,three stihls's together look like puddles of something you find in the parking lot of a biker bar on satday morning after a friday night all you can eat sausage feed !! LOL !!!
> 
> hey,,that was a pretty good one wasnt it ??
> 
> 
> Ryobies RULE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealousy won`t get you anywhere, creamsicles rule!!
> Ryobies are blue,
> won`t even work when new,
> pullin on the rope,
> makes one look dope.
Click to expand...


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> Hey Randy...How you doin with that rye???
> 
> .



I am tanked the #### up. 
I just bought a cherry PM800 and looked at some long Mac bars.

You pansies get a a six cube saw.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jealousy won`t get you anywhere, creamsicles rule!!
> Ryobies are blue,
> won`t even work when new,
> pullin on the rope,
> makes one look dope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that look "like" or ...look "for"????
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jealousy won`t get you anywhere, creamsicles rule!!
> Ryobies are blue,
> won`t even work when new,
> pullin on the rope,
> makes one look dope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my,i cant take any more !!
> when my tummy starts hurting fom laughing so much i have to take a break..
> now show me a 50cc stihl that will do THIS to a 12 in piece of red oak ??
> and thats a $100 40cc saw !!
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/6xXIzr2na84" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> I am tanked the #### up.
> I just bought a cherry PM800 and looked at some long Mac bars.
> 
> You pansies get a a six cube saw.



LOLOL!! Good enough......can two three cube saws at the same time count as a one six cube????


----------



## RandyMac

put it back in yer pants Ronco


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> put it back in yer pants Ronco


 
You mean six inches aint the same as six cubes ??


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL!! Good enough......can two three cube saws at the same time count as a one six cube????



only if spliced together



roncoinc said:


> You mean six inches aint the same as six cubes ??


 
TMI
short guy


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my,i cant take any more !!
> when my tummy starts hurting fom laughing so much i have to take a break..
> now show me a 50cc stihl that will do THIS to a 12 in piece of red oak ??
> and thats a $100 40cc saw !!
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/6xXIzr2na84" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuts fast but it won`t last!!
Click to expand...


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuts fast but it won`t last!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sayin' something about being premature?
> Ronco, there is a pill for that.
> 
> stihls are weaker than Echos
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Creamsicles can be big also,


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Creamsicles can be big also,


 
better to hold your duckboat in place.


----------



## Cantdog

randymac said:


> only if spliced together
> 
> yeah...that's what I meant...all together.....first one then the other....side by each...
> 
> 
> 
> Tmi
> short guy


 
lolol!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Holding onto one of them prevents a person from blowing away in a tornado.


----------



## caleath

Too many naps? No such thing, I take a nap every Sunday if I can. I wish I was there for that tree cuttin, some scenery there. 


I do build saws in my sleep...well I did dream about that 290 lastnight. I was thinking about it too much.


----------



## jimdad07

Wow, you guys were busy today. My first service call came in at 3:00am, got home at 6:00am, got called back out at 8:00am, didn't get home until about 6:00 tonight, made it five miles from home at one point and got to turn around. Man I love being on call. At least it was Sunday and double rate overtime, I just made an extra paycheck today.
Sorry to hear you lost out on the Ryobi Cliff, they are not a terrible saw, have a buddy who has one and he likes it for limbing a lot. 
Not going to stick around tonight, I'm heading for bed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Jim


----------



## caleath

Night Jim....I bet you are tired. Enjoy that paycheck. That ryobi just wasnt meant to be.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Huskies Suck
Homelites are stuck,
Macs are yellow
Stihl users are lucky fellows.


----------



## caleath

Wow have we gone there...I bet there isnt poetry anywhere else on this forum.



Stihls rule others drool.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone pack it in early??


----------



## caleath

I am still here....I ventured out again...


----------



## Cantdog

Naw stihl here......still workin on posting some of this Jonsereds stuff


----------



## caleath

I am trying to figure out what my next Stihl will be.....got any suggestions?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I am trying to figure out what my next Stihl will be.....got any suggestions?


 
Got any running yet???...LOL..:msp_lol:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Naw stihl here......still workin on posting some of this Jonsereds stuff


 
Looking good so far Robin


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> I am trying to figure out what my next Stihl will be.....got any suggestions?


 
Six cubes.


----------



## caleath

Yep...waiting on parts for the 034 super and it will be next. The 210 is after that I hope it is something simple. Dang thing just wont idle for crap....I have taken the carb apart cleaned it looks good. She revvs like no tomorrow but no dice on idle....I think I have a bar and chian coming for it. I cant remember what I ordered last week.


----------



## caleath

I just looked at the Ipl for that little saw...it looks like I have a gasket missing....not sure but looks that way.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got any running yet???...LOL..:msp_lol:



Man that hurt.....I may cry


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> Six cubes.


 
Boy I wish I could...maybe an 076


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Man that hurt.....I may cry


 
Just yankin your chain,or stirrin the pot....otstir:


----------



## caleath

I know you are messing with me.....I have had a bad stretch of luck here lately.


I need a diamond in the ruff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You want aggrevation,..try building a good running NU17.


----------



## caleath

Yeah I am not there yet. Maybe one of these days. I hope to have those parts from Ron this week too. I will be able to get the little homelite together. I found another one on ebay thats in better shape actually and may get it if its cheap enough.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a long day guys, had gobs of fun but got to pack it in, Nytol.


----------



## caleath

cya...I was not much for conversation tonight...I ll be better tomorrow.


----------



## Cantdog

yep me too I'm folding my tent.....


----------



## caleath

Wow an 070 looks cool too


----------



## Cantdog

*Crappy day On The Beautiful Rockbound coast of Maine......*

Morning all...raining here like cats and dogs.........



If you have some wood your needing to buck....

Best not grab a Stihl

'cause you know as well as me, ....those suck....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning lads, got to hit the road soon, just dropped in to see what went down after cashing in last evening, looks like it was kinda quiet. Have a good day.


----------



## Cantdog

You too.. Jerry...later


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Morning all...raining here like cats and dogs.........
> 
> 
> 
> If you have some wood your needing to buck....
> 
> Best not grab a Stihl
> 
> 'cause you know as well as me, ....those suck....


 
Yeh ! rained HARD here last night ! 
flooding in places..
was warm enough yestday i replaced all the pipe on the woodstove with some nice thick black stuff.. had to replace the last piece of the metalbestos chimney too 
30 years of getting burned out daily finally took it's toll.. the rest is still fine
So that meant all my pipe lengths were different,,redid the whole configuration and i like it better.
With the rain and snow melt i dont know if i can get out of my driveway with the mud..talk about a 1/2 mile of bad road.. will be backdragging with the plowtruck soon.
after this storm passes go down to the shore and pick up some sea clams,make good chowdah


----------



## roncoinc

Finally found a good stihl !!
dont think i'll run it just so it can keep it's pristine appearance


----------



## caleath

Good morning all...looks like you guys up north are getting hammered today. I bet Jim stays busy again today.

Roses are Red
Violets are Blue
I like Chainsaws
and Stihls Rule.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Good morning all...looks like you guys up north are getting hammered today. I bet Jim stays busy again today.
> 
> Roses are Red
> Violets are Blue
> I like Chainsaws
> and Stihls Rule.


 
Stopped raining here.
going to make the drive up north a bit and get some "frostbite" chain.
cyro treated and only $12.50 a 72dl loop


----------



## caleath

Isnt that sorta ironic to get a Frostbite chain cryo treated?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Isnt that sorta ironic to get a Frostbite chain cryo treated?


 
eye RON ick ??? 

didnt make it up today,no company for the ride..
they buy canadian chain and cyro treat it and label it frostbite,same with thier bars.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> eye RON ick ???
> 
> didnt make it up today,no company for the ride..
> they buy canadian chain and cyro treat it and label it frostbite,same with thier bars.


 
Save yourself the trouble and expense, just buy Stihl RSC and you will have the best chain available, no gimmics.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Wow an 070 looks cool too


 
Yea me too, I only have one 070 and one 090 left, the others have found new homes where they will be loved.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Good morning all...looks like you guys up north are getting hammered today. I bet Jim stays busy again today.
> 
> Roses are Red
> Violets are Blue
> I like Chainsaws
> and Stihls Rule.


 
Couldn`t have said it better myself....


----------



## caleath

I love the feel of a brand new Stihl Chain...not sure why but I do.

That poor 025...you should send it to Texas where it can be loved.

Jerry.


I broke the news to the guy that has the 044, I think I saw a tear in his eye. I will wait to buy it for parts for later. I couldnt stand to see his pain.


----------



## caleath

Did you guys realize that this thread has been going on for 2 months now? I had no idea when I started it that it would last this long. Of course it wouldnt have without the great guys that come in here and the good information that is passed along without bickering and fighting. The way it should be.

Thanks to all that have joined in.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its a real nice feeling when I cut a length of chain off the reel and put the links together on the spinner, feels like I have made that chain rather than just gone out and bought it. Stihl RSC has the best feel to it and cuts better than any chain I have ever run.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Did you guys realize that this thread has been going on for 2 months now? I had no idea when I started it that it would last this long. Of course it wouldnt have without the great guys that come in here and the good information that is passed along without bickering and fighting. The way it should be.
> 
> Thanks to all that have joined in.


 
Yep, you hit a good thing at a good time, all that infighting was getting monotinous.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a good one for you saw mechanics.
Yesterday after getting the tree down and all cleaned up a young fellow shows up and starts telling me his saw is really hard to start, smokes like the ####ens when it does start and is very hard to get it to spool up to WOT.
What do you think is wrong with it?


----------



## RandyMac

orange and white color scheme?


----------



## pioneerguy600

randymac said:


> orange and white color scheme?


 
nada.


----------



## caleath

Probably mix too rich I guess....too much oil in the fuel? Or air filter clogged smooth up or air obstruction all together.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Probably mix too rich I guess....too much oil in the fuel? Or air filter clogged smooth up or air obstruction all together.


 
Along with the gas being over 14 months old, the mixture looked more like paint and he had just filled up the saw...LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Along with the gas being over 14 months old, the mixture looked more like paint and he had just filled up the saw...LOL


 

So what did i win....I think I could use a 070....do you think....I would make a good home for it.


----------



## caleath

Hey Ron....I got my muffler...thanks for the extra supprise.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> So what did i win....I think I could use a 070....do you think....I would make a good home for it.


 
I will send you the chainsaw that had that mix in it, you deserve it more than the guy that puts that stuff in his saw.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will send you the chainsaw that had that mix in it, you deserve it more than the guy that puts that stuff in his saw.




What kind of saw was it....


----------



## jimdad07

Hello everybody. Have a good day?

Guess what? I just picked up two mac 250's. One is the all yellow version and it looks pretty good. The other has the black top on it and needs some cleanup. You guys know the deal, they'll be gone as soon as I get the one running good and the other taken down for parts. It's almost a shame, but at least it is good to know that saws this old are most likely going to go to a collector who will treat them well. May be picking up an Jonsered next week, maybe.


----------



## caleath

Wow Jim , maybe I need to get my wife to start looking for saws for me.


----------



## jimdad07

I think you should. I am very serious when I say she has taken doing this on by herself. The deal is, she decides which saws that she wants to buy, she does all the research on them to make sure that she can resell them. I make sure that if she is going to put one on as a runner, that it is a runner. For the most part non runners get taken down for parts and the parts get sold off. She has gotten good at taking them apart, pretty soon she'll be porting. She actually opened up an ebay store off of mini-mac parts to start with. You can't give one of them nasty little buggers away, but you ought to see how fast the parts go. She has even learned how to use a multi-meter to ohm out ignition coils and condensers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> What kind of saw was it....


 
Its a SD 115 that I built for him, he was one of my students and I have known him since he was in diapers. He certainly knew better but he is getting at an age now where he`s a little reckless, one of his buddies of about the same age gave him a good cussin out when I dumped the fuel and we seen what was in there.


----------



## caleath

Wow Jim you got a keeper for sure.....I wish I lived in an area that had that good of a selection. What area does she look in that way if I find something maybe you guys could pick it up for me. You could make a little extra cash for the transaction.....


----------



## caleath

Jerry he should know better for sure. Watcha working on now that your NU is running?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Jerry he should know better for sure. Watcha working on now that your NU is running?


 
I am going to pull the 133SD apart to see where there is a slow air leak getting in, more than likely its the case gasket, they are known for that. The seals are new and all the other parts check out but the vac gauge will drop from 15-0 in 20 secs. It won`t hurt to pull it apart to complete its cleaning although it was a very clean saw to start with, it hav very little run time on it.










[/IMG]


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Save yourself the trouble and expense, just buy Stihl RSC and you will have the best chain available, no gimmics.


 
Aint no gimmics with that stuff !! 
i have proven it myself..
in fact in almost a week of of firewood cutting using three saws,two diff people,the frostbite on the ryobie lasted 3x as long as the stihl chain on limbing and and the frostbite on the homie 750 bucking the bigger stuff lasted 2x as long between sharpenings. the RSC was on a medium size saw and did some large limbs and small bucking..the stihl chain was NIB and i have to say was one of the poorest chains i have ever used  i thot i had the "holy grail " of saw chains but ended up putting it on a saw i sold after only two sharpenings..
today i finished up a saw and put the chain on the grinder..noticed it said 'stihl" on the straps..was wondering how it would do against a wheel instead of a file..
like grinding plastic 
dont have to worry about turning it blue,stuff aint hard enough to get that hot..
now when i can buy a loop of chain that last twice as long for 1/2 the price what am i to think ??
actually $12.50 for 72dl.
now that just MY experiance with only having three new stihl chains..
you milage may vary..
heinze makes 57 varieties for a reason.
to each his own.
whatever works for you.
etc...etc..etc.. and so forth


----------



## caleath

Thats a sharp looking saw there Jerry. I got my 034 piston in today 2 chains and some stuff for that xl 101...it was like Christmas around here. I also got my new business cards in too...thanks to the wife.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Hey Ron....I got my muffler...thanks for the extra supprise.


 
Is that where my wallet went !!!???
what surprise ??


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Is that where my wallet went !!!???
> what surprise ??


 
Oh the Husqvarna sticker you enclosed with it was a mistake?


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry, I'll swap you a 35cc Poulan Pro for it WITH A 16" BAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Now Ron, you know darn well Husky sucks. I like Windsor chain myself.


----------



## roncoinc

Ok guys,time for me to call it a night..
ya all keep gettin along good now ya hear !!??

roses are red violets are blue 
every stihl i have 
just looks like poo ?? 
LOL !!!

zenoah engines rule !!!!


----------



## caleath

Look what I won....I had bid on it before I got the muffler from Ron...now I have 2


Homelite 101 Chainsaw - eBay (item 190507363523 end time Mar-07-11 17:44:30 PST)


----------



## caleath

Way too quiet in here....


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Aint no gimmics with that stuff !!
> i have proven it myself..
> in fact in almost a week of of firewood cutting using three saws,two diff people,the frostbite on the ryobie lasted 3x as long as the stihl chain on limbing and and the frostbite on the homie 750 bucking the bigger stuff lasted 2x as long between sharpenings. the RSC was on a medium size saw and did some large limbs and small bucking..the stihl chain was NIB and i have to say was one of the poorest chains i have ever used  i thot i had the "holy grail " of saw chains but ended up putting it on a saw i sold after only two sharpenings..
> today i finished up a saw and put the chain on the grinder..noticed it said 'stihl" on the straps..was wondering how it would do against a wheel instead of a file..
> like grinding plastic
> dont have to worry about turning it blue,stuff aint hard enough to get that hot..
> now when i can buy a loop of chain that last twice as long for 1/2 the price what am i to think ??
> actually $12.50 for 72dl.
> now that just MY experiance with only having three new stihl chains..
> you milage may vary..
> heinze makes 57 varieties for a reason.
> to each his own.
> whatever works for you.
> etc...etc..etc.. and so forth


 
Real Stihl chain can hardly be filed, if you find soft Stihl chain it would be a first in my book, Husqvarna branded chain is made of lead, Oregon is better, carleton better again but Stihl RSC is what we all use here in Maritime hardwood, 8-10 tanks between sharpening for more than 8 of us that cut as buddies.


----------



## Cantdog

Oh man....8-10 tanks????? In NS hardwood..... I have to agree stihl chain is good to a point but you can't do 8-10 tanks in jack fir!!!! C'mon Jerry.....LOL!!! Oh I forgot those guys are all running Stihls........really...really...FAT!!!!! Like 7,000 free spin!!! HA HAHA!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Have a good night Ron.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Thats a sharp looking saw there Jerry. I got my 034 piston in today 2 chains and some stuff for that xl 101...it was like Christmas around here. I also got my new business cards in too...thanks to the wife.


 
Thanks , it is a real nice saw, its ignition stopped working real early on in its life and it looks like it was shelved, it works quite well but I have to have it right before I will run it in big wood.
Glad you got a saw and some parts, now you can get to the portin again...lol


----------



## caleath

Wow no comments on my recent purchace....I will have twins.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry, I'll swap you a 35cc Poulan Pro for it WITH A 16" BAR!!!!!!!!!


 
Hmmmmm, thinking about that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh man....8-10 tanks????? In NS hardwood..... I have to agree stihl chain is good to a point but you can't do 8-10 tanks in jack fir!!!! C'mon Jerry.....LOL!!! Oh I forgot those guys are all running Stihls........really...really...FAT!!!!! Like 7,000 free spin!!! HA HAHA!!!!!


 
I cut all day felling and limbing without sharpening a chain on my saws, on a 10 hour day that is at least 8 tanks of fuel, that same chain would cut another half day without having to be sharpened again. I cut in the winter on clean standing wood only.


----------



## caleath

I should have the rest this week I hope...I still have reservations about the porting but I need to just jump in...oh the new piston looks like the other one...no luck on getting one with better skirts


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Wow no comments on my recent purchace....I will have twins.


 
They will be pretty lil saws Cliff, I like the blue n white ones.


----------



## jimdad07

Think long and hard on that offer Jerry, you would be surprised with the power to weight ratio, it would blow your mind. 

Cliff I just looked at your new purchase. That power head is in nice shape.

Hi Robin, havin' a good one?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I should have the rest this week I hope...I still have reservations about the porting but I need to just jump in...oh the new piston looks like the other one...no luck on getting one with better skirts


 
What brand of piston?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I cut all day felling and limbing without sharpening a chain on my saws, on a 10 hour day that is at least 8 tanks of fuel, that same chain would cut another half day without having to be sharpened again. I cut in the winter on clean standing wood only.





But...But...But how many saws??????LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Think long and hard on that offer Jerry, you would be surprised with the power to weight ratio, it would blow your mind.
> 
> 
> I am thinking, the SD is really too heavy for the type of cutting I do and that smaller PRO saw would be easier on the body slinging it around all day.
> Hey, I don`t need to cut with that SD anyway, I have creamsicles to do that with.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> What brand of piston?


 Meteor


----------



## caleath

Its nice to have a choice isnt it?


----------



## caleath

I need to stay of Ebay and Craigslist


----------



## jimdad07

CL and Ebay can be good if you catch ut at the right time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Meteor


 
Good piston from what I have seen.


----------



## caleath

yep I paid 14 bucks or so for my 101


----------



## caleath

Not sure if I want to restore the 101s or just get them running.


----------



## jimdad07

Be a good start to restorations for you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> But...But...But how many saws??????LOL!!!


 
I do take more than one when felling , just in case I get stuck or have a breakdown. I will run one saw all day if there are no problems, usually one of my 044`s. I have a favorite hopped up 044, actually the oldest one I own with a ported 10 mm wrist pin cylinder on a 12 mm crank everything opened up to limit.
Next most favorite is an 044/460 hybrid when the wood is bigger and a full blown o66 when the going gets tough. I will run the old 044 all day and fuel it around 8 times. The chain only gets filed at the shop after the work day is over, they get blown off with comp air, fasteners checked/tightened , sharpened and filled with fuel/bar oil.


----------



## jimdad07

Have to turn in. Have good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hard to keep up with all that`s going on here tonight, my PM box and eMail box runneth over...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Jim


----------



## caleath

Good night Jim...good going on the saws..tell the wife good job.

Jerry you are so popular


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Good night Jim...good going on the saws..tell the wife good job.
> 
> Jerry you are so popular


 
Only occasionally....LOL


----------



## caleath

What does Red Green say...better to be handy than handsome


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> What does Red Green say...better to be handy than handsome


 
Errrrr,.."if the women don`t find you handsome they should at least find you handy", ..something like that....lol


----------



## Cantdog

Sorry guys for not being around to stir but it seems to take me a lot of time to post in my build thread. Jerry just hasseling you...I know cutting in the winter is way better..generally cutting high and when down just in snow..are you familiar with the stove I posted??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sorry guys for not being around to stir but it seems to take me a lot of time to post in my build thread. Jerry just hasseling you...I know cutting in the winter is way better..generally cutting high and when down just in snow..are you familiar with the stove I posted??


 
The rain and snow here keeps the wood pretty clean, keep it off the ground and its not hard on chains cutting it up. Drag it out through the mud and you can keep that stuff, I don`t put my saws into stuff like that. Personally I like to pick my wood up by the butt with a chain hooked to the 40 ton excavator, 6-8 trees in a bunch with the tops/limbs still on and track them over to the access road, drop them on the brow logs and cut them up there, the stalks never touch the ground before they are 16-18" firewood sticks.
No Robin I have never seen another like it but the tubing wrapped around the firebox is something I have seen done here before. Also mounting another expansion drum on top of the firebox with radiation fins welded on make great radiant heating devices, collect a little dust also but comp air will keep them clean.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well just past my bedtime, gotta get my beauty sleep, NYTOL,...LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Errrrr,.."if the women don`t find you handsome they should at least find you handy", ..something like that....lol



yeah i think thats it...I have only seen it once.


----------



## caleath

Night Jerry you do need some beauty sleep. Good to have the clan together tonight.


----------



## farrell

evening guys. hows everything? question for ya, do you guys have climbing and is it worth having for occassional use?


----------



## caleath

I have it but for work....so I use it if I need it. Its a big investment for sure...plus its dangerous to be sure. 

How are you this evening?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> evening guys. hows everything? question for ya, do you guys have climbing and is it worth having for occassional use?


 
Do you mean, do I climb to take down trees?


----------



## Cantdog

The tubes are part of the stove...not added on...with flat plate welded betwen. The pipe you see outside is the same you see when you open the door. It pulls in cold air at the bottom and heats and conducts it up and out the top....note the arrangement of cement blocks on the bottom row....this facilitates convection between the stove and the wall while the cement blocks also add to the heated mass...and they also keep unwanted debris from woodworking from getting around the stove. Or the stove overheating the furnace. LOLOL!! the piece of 1 1/2" plate thrown up there is where we keep the coffee hot!!! It also doubles as one of my mobil anvils for around the shop and sawmill!!




Yep my eyes are crossing too.......... nite


----------



## caleath

I have climbed a few....we try and use bucket trucks for it if we can. Or I use a saw that will reach it if i can.

Climbing is my last choice.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do you mean, do I climb to take down trees?


 
yes. i have worked for tree service in the past as a climber. got some trees to take down now that would be nice to have the gear for but am still kicking it around and wanted some other opinions.
i am just lovely


----------



## Cantdog

Lovely??????........Really?????



Stihls do suck.....I've seen it written somewhere......(just for appearences)


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes I climb, it comes natural as a high heights rigger, crane erector and such. Tree climbing gear is expensive but if you do a dozen removals the gear should be paid for.


----------



## caleath

Please keep me out of the main thread. Some of these folks are morons.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Please keep me out of the main thread. Some of these folks are morons.


 
?????????


----------



## farrell

i have the money for it and have a dealer nearby. its gonna cost about $600. once again just kickin around the idea.


----------



## pioneerguy600

How much do you get for the $600.?


----------



## caleath

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/166752.htm


This one


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> How much do you get for the $600.?


 
buckingham spikes w/ leg pads, buckingham or french creek saddle( 4 dee rings/ legstraps/buttstrap), adjustable wire core flipline, 150' tru-blue climbing rope/ snap


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/166752.htm
> 
> 
> This one


 
Just read that thread....LOL...:monkey:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> buckingham spikes w/ leg pads, buckingham or french creek saddle( 4 dee rings/ legstraps/buttstrap), adjustable wire core flipline, 150' tru-blue climbing rope/ snap


 
Pretty good setup. Some lowering line and a couple of pulleys, a top handle saw and a safety belt with lanyard would round it out for me.


----------



## farrell

i didnt think it was a bad setup. the trees that need trimmed or taken down dont pose a threat to any buildings just to other trees. this the same setup i used when i was a climber before.


----------



## caleath

Good night fellas....time for me to hit the sack


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin all.......gotta run just givin er a little bump.......




Lombards are old.......


----------



## roncoinc

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE !!!!
i think i dreamed last nite of cutting clean wood 

I have a small job this morning in the same town as this 
old lumbart commander with auto oiler
no way i would pay that much for a "lumbart" but no telling what else may be around..

Hey Dog,,that rainstorm flood you out like it did us ??
Jerry,did it make it as far as you ??

Yeh,get back to the porting.., want to see some more of Jerry's piston work..
wondering how much gain a done up piston can add to the overall port job ??


----------



## Cantdog

We didn't have much flooding but it did drop our snowbanks by a good two feet!!! Cold again this morning.......


----------



## caleath

Good morning all....yeah back to porting...when I get home I will try and get some more pictures.


----------



## caleath

I had no idea, this little Homelite is 54ccs and only weighs 10 or so pounds...

see

Model Profile: XL-101

that bar would be a cool find.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We had a bit of rain overnight, took away a good bit of snow, there`s bare patches in places. Broken sun and cloud this morning and below freezing currently.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I had no idea, this little Homelite is 54ccs and only weighs 10 or so pounds...
> 
> see
> 
> Model Profile: XL-101
> 
> that bar would be a cool find.


 
that is a sweet bar, I have a few in red, not as pretty as the blue.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pioneers will start,
Macs are yellow.
Stihls have heart, 
Huskies made of Orange Jello.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## pioneerguy600

[QUOTE=RandyMac;
Trying to bury that log Randy?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bump, this thread is slipping. Going out for a meal,will check in later.


----------



## RandyMac

I see how you are.

Lots of rain, 1.75" since midnight, should make for some good snow as the storm moves East.
I have shop time coming up later, yellow painted parts in a box.


----------



## caleath

I am sitting in a cinderblock building waiting for a tornado to go by. Can anyone beat that?

Huskies suck


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> I am sitting in a cinderblock building waiting for a tornado to go bye. Can anyone beat that?
> 
> Huskies suck


 
Twisters suck too.
Our version stays on the ocean where they belong.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I am sitting in a cinderblock building waiting for a tornado to go by. Can anyone beat that?
> 
> Huskies suck


 
WHY ??
afraid the wind muss up your hair ??
last one thru here everybody was outside watching !!
had LOTS of trees to cut up


----------



## pioneerguy600

was a very nice day here,hovering around freezing mark with mostly sunny skies.Ran the RA and the NU17 for an hour this evening, two classic vintage saws.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> What does Red Green say...better to be handy than handsome


 
"I'm a man, but I can change, if I have to...I guess"


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jim....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> was a very nice day here,hovering around freezing mark with mostly sunny skies.Ran the RA and the NU17 for an hour this evening, two classic vintage saws.



Yep nice day here too...about the same except the running the saws part....


----------



## pioneerguy600

The meal was real good, stuffed to the gillsand ready to sit here all night and toss out insults,...Huskies suck.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Robin, and the rest of yous. Will be spotty for me on here tonight, my night to put the kids to bed and all of that. Wife is out grocery shopping with her mother, weekly programming I like to call it, very quietly I might add. Had an awesome day, yes I said awesome, I know that is mostly a California logger term used by guys who run Macs, but it fits today. Had to go to the shop this morning to sit with my boss behind closed doors, usually not good. I walked in there making $15.76 an hour with no vacation time, walked out making $19.14 and hour and a week of vacation three years early. Darn good day. Pretty soon I won't have to take the on calls so much, which is around $40.00 and hour Monday through Saturday, and $50.00 an hour Sundays and holidays.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

HAHAHA!!! nice to be fed and fed up..........stihls suck........


----------



## Cantdog

Congrats Jim.....good to come up the ladder a few rungs...I think you took two giant steps and got halfway up the ladder. Now maybe you can get some decent saws in your sig!!! (think RED)LOLOL!! Dayyyem I feelin frisk tonight.....


----------



## jimdad07

Red huh? Can't think of any decent red saws off the top of my head that are still in production.:msp_cool:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Congrats on the promotion Jim, a raise and vacation time all in one meeting...


----------



## pioneerguy600

All fed up here.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Red huh? Can't think of any decent red saws off the top of my head that are still in production.:msp_cool:


 
LOL......Oh that don't matter Jim...the real good red ones reproduce all by themselves......at least it seems that way in my shop.....LOL! Like little red bunnies.....


----------



## jimdad07

It was a good meeting Jerry. Robin, if that were true I would have a bunch of mix-breed saws kicking around the shop. As it is I got the Heinz 57 mix right now.


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff working on his piston porting?


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> It was a good meeting Jerry. Robin, if that were true I would have a bunch of mix-breed saws kicking around the shop. As it is I got the Heinz 57 mix right now.




No those red ones breed true....they don't allow any stray DNA into the gene pool.......you see what happened when they tried...all they got was orange cousins......probably related to those offshoot orange and cream ones .......but nobody is "fessin up".....lol!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Those orange ones are what you get when you cross an Echo with a box store Poulan.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!! Anyway congrats again on your promotion...it's good to be valued (and shown you are) I think I'm gonna hang my hat for the night.....long day and long day tomorrow.......tomorrow night will probably get some more time in on the builds, put the 70E cases together, install both oil pumps, clutches and maybe fire up the bead blaster and clean up that 49SP cyl. we'll see...night....( I think Jerry has already passed out from to much supper) Pull-ons suck!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

I was thinking that Jerry was a lightweight.


----------



## jimdad07

Uh-oh, he's back, the rotund sleeping giant has awakened.


----------



## jimdad07

Nite Robin, have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just been sorting through several hundred Pioneer parts,recording nos. and taking picts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where is Cliff, is he porting his piston?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Oh, I see Randy has awoken from hibernation. Thought he was duckin a hurricane.


----------



## jimdad07

I meant that Jerry was the sleeping giant from his heavy supper, haven't seen Cliff yet tonight. Hope he's porting that piston and it's going well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just been sidetracked a little, measuring and sorting parts.


----------



## caleath

No porting for me, we had 2 tornadoes here this evening. Makes a busy time for the telephone company. 

Then went to a friends house to eat supper. We just got home, I am beat so now porting for me tonight. 

Congrats on the raise and vacation Jim...its always feels good to be appreciated.


----------



## jimdad07

Glad to hear you're safe Cliff. Tornados at least can help you get a supply of wood, looking on the bright side anyhow. Have the storm systems all moved through, or are you expecting more?


----------



## caleath

I believe that they are gone for now. It was pretty rough for a little while. I took some video of the wall cloud. I will have to figure out how to post it. I have not been called out yet, but I am sure its coming....I am headed to bed now...I may not get a chance for more sleep if I dont take it now.

Cya guys....

Huskies suck...Old Hommies are cool....Stihls make me money ....and macs well they are what they are...Yella.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Work safe Cliff,and good night.


----------



## jimdad07

Goodnight Cliff, stay safe out there. Sure you don't want to move to the great white North (Northeast to be exact)? We only get them tornadoes every ten to twenty years, no earthquakes that are noticeable. Not a bad gig if you don't mind winter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will take the winter,you can keep your tornados.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night every body. Have to start early tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Jim.


----------



## caleath

Looks like we had 3 total last night. No serious damage thank goodness. We live in an area that has alot of them. We are sorta used to it, but truthfully I dont care for them at all.

Not sure if I am going to get to any saw work before the weekend. I did get the p/c for the 460 that I am fixing. Still waiting on some from the vendor that wont be named....I think that was my last order to them. I gave them 4 chances...outcome the same each time. I got stuff from ebay faster and they were all purchased on the same night.


----------



## roncoinc

roses are red
violets are blue
i'm going today to try to get a raise too


----------



## caleath

Go for it Ron it cant hurt to try.

Huskies suck


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Go for it Ron it cant hurt to try.
> 
> Huskies suck


 
 it worked,well no raise yet.be months probly.
dumped my rep at the DAV and got an independent representative..had to be interviewed to see if he would do it .somebody to who it's more than just a low paying job..


----------



## farrell

afternoon guys


----------



## caleath

Afternoon....weather sure is better here today. I might even like a Husky today.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening all....just home for some grub and then over to the shop to work on those saws.....we'll see how far I get tonight.....I hate Wen electric chainsaws!!!LOL!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Evening all....just home for some grub and then over to the shop to work on those saws.....we'll see how far I get tonight.....I hate Wen electric chainsaws!!!LOL!


 
Wassamatah Dawg ???
to many moving parts ??
the restriction is usually in the outlet..
gotta open it up,let it have more FLOW !!


----------



## caleath

I am home ...did you miss me?


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys. Glad to hear the weather cleared up Cliff. Ron maybe tomorrow you can get a raise. The secret is good knee pads and no shame :msp_smile:. Good luck with the saw work Robin and Hello Jerry. Who am I missing? Oh I know, hey farrell.

Old Macs are heavy. Mary (my wife) might have me pick up a Promac 710 sometime next week.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok, done with my Pioneer stuff for tonight. Wass upp!!


----------



## jimdad07

Not much going on here tonight Jerry, looks pretty quiet in the thread too. How did the Pioneer part sorting go tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Making headway slowly, had this stuff for a long while, its about time I got to it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta find me some frozen chain....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tonites rhyme,
Pioneers rule, Stihls are cool. 
Macs make one drool, Huskies just arn`t cool.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Likely be the weekend before I get to the SD 133. I did remove the recoil and give it a good cleaning, took out the spring as it was sticky, covered with old dried up oil and sticky as molasses but it cleaned up real nice. Replaced all the parts and installed a new pull cord so now it works like new.


----------



## jimdad07

I've run some good Homelites that were blue,
but any Huskies I've ever ran blew.


----------



## jimdad07

Have you gotten anything new dropped off? I've got three to go through probably over the next few nights. Have to get those old 250's ready to go.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I've run some good Homelites that were blue,
> but any Huskies I've ever ran blew.


 
Now that`s the spirit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Have you gotten anything new dropped off? I've got three to go through probably over the next few nights. Have to get those old 250's ready to go.


 
Nothing yet this week.


----------



## jimdad07

Hopefully before the weekend. I was looking at the piston on through the exhaust port on that suspected Mac 250 Super and it is a little rough, not terrible, might even still run like that, but I bet it has lost some power.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hopefully before the weekend. I was looking at the piston on through the exhaust port on that suspected Mac 250 Super and it is a little rough, not terrible, might even still run like that, but I bet it has lost some power.


 
The cylinder is more important than the piston, the piston can be cleaned off and put back in service on these older slower turning saws.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The cylinder is more important than the piston, the piston can be cleaned off and put back in service on these older slower turning saws.


 
What? You talkin about Stihls???.................LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihls are precision instruments, that`s why some mechanics never aspire to get them runninn right...LOL..:msp_flapper:


----------



## jimdad07

Now Jerry, is that any way to talk to a non-believer? Even if that non believer is posting sacreligious statements about some pretty Godly saws.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihliness is close to Godliness :angel:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Now Jerry, is that any way to talk to a non-believer? Even if that non believer is posting sacreligious statements about some pretty Godly saws.


 
Just stirrin the pot Jim....otstir:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Stihliness is close to Godliness :angel:


 
I will give that a big +1


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to hit the sack, this time of year I like to start work by 7:00 am, so that means I have to leave the house by around 6:30 am or so. Have good night and day tomorrow guys.

Husky sucks!


----------



## promac850

My Pro Mac 850 would most likely cut a Stihl 070 in half and eat it for breakfast. otstir:
















































































































































































































:beated:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hmmmmm, an 850 two stroke smoker, blue skies everywhere.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in,..Nytol.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep just got done posting some more stuff...my eyes are crossing and I've not been drinking so........I must be tired....nite....


----------



## TonyRumore

Well this isn't much of a "fight" thread.....lets get it kicked off!

If you can't use your real name to post, what are you hiding from? If you are posting stuff that you can't back up with your real name, maybe you shouldn't be posting it. There is a certain point in life when it's time to grow a nut....and this would be it.

C.B. radio "handles" where completely gay in 1973 and nothing has changed.......using a "handle" makes you look like Leisure Larry on Three's Company.

Tony Rumore


----------



## Cantdog

Naw.....You should just get with the program......use something like.......HMMMMMMM....How bout.... Tony Rudemore??


----------



## caleath

I see I wasnt missed last night.....I liked your poem Jim...


No new saws here this week...but its early yet. 

Tony...buddy...its a joke. I started it back when things were a bit tense around here. It has turned into a place for us to talk saws etc without all the nonsense.

We have just enough crap to keep the naysayers out. Its like our little chainsaw mecca so to speak.

Welcome if you want to stay. We do expect at poem about chainsaws bashing a Husky every now and again for fun.


----------



## RandyMac

I thought we all agreed that stihls are weak.


----------



## caleath

Now Randy....you know better than that. Have they been slipping tear gas through your gunport again?


I do still want at least one Mac...I know what you are going to say 6 cubes...I am leaning towards a 250 maybe. I know a guy that will be selling one soon.


----------



## RandyMac

I have the latch on my side of the door. Ok, all plastic saws are weak. Try getting a chrome like polish off of plastic.

A 250 is a good one to start with, then you can move up.

Pissing down rain today.


----------



## caleath

No rain here today, gonna be beautiful here. 

So what Mac is the small powerhouse of the bunch. Say its under 60 ccs .


----------



## RandyMac

10-10


----------



## caleath

That didnt take long...they are fairly common I see. I might have to start looking for one. Do they have that silly bullfrog carb? I am not going there again.


----------



## RandyMac

Ribbitt.

Most of them lost the frog have the cube.
My brother won't give up the secret to more power with 10-10s.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Now Randy....you know better than that. Have they been slipping tear gas through your gunport again?
> 
> 
> I do still want at least one Mac...I know what you are going to say 6 cubes...I am leaning towards a 250 maybe. I know a guy that will be selling one soon.


 
when you come down for them Jreds i got mac's too,,and thier yeller


----------



## caleath

I cant believe this was on page 2.....you guys are slackin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sup?


----------



## caleath

How does someone have a post in the chainsaw section about leaf blowers and it goes like 5 pages? 

I tell someone that a their pm box is full and it gets moved to off topic. 

Just me wondering:msp_glare:


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sup?


 
Not much and you.....? I know you had to have had a saw dropped off by now.

I am hoping there is a big box of parts waiting on me when I get home.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nope,no saws here, got too many now anyway....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> How does someone have a post in the chainsaw section about leaf blowers and it goes like 5 pages?
> 
> I tell someone that a their pm box is full and it gets moved to off topic.
> 
> Just me wondering:msp_glare:


 
Do leafblowers have two stroke Mac engines?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do leafblowers have two stroke Mac engines?


 
It just may be that Mac owners are blowhards .


:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It just may be that Mac owners are blowhards .
> 
> 
> :msp_biggrin:


 
Got oil?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got oil?


 
I haven't picked any up yet but if your out I'll get some .
I saw that Frenchy's got some for 7.25 , I like mine better . :smile2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I haven't picked any up yet but if your out I'll get some .
> I saw that Frenchy's got some for 7.25 , I like mine better . :smile2:


 
Not out yet, got better part of 4liter bottle left.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Macs are yella,Huskies still suck.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You guy`s using one of these when bucking up trees?


----------



## RandyMac

Bright and SUNNY!!!
Got two inches of rain last night, pretty juicy storm. It was calm when I left work, the minute I headed West, I hit a very active squall, what a pounder.
One of my co-workers wants a 50cc Husky, she has $150-200. Any suggestions?

stihls are pudgy


----------



## pioneerguy600

There is a Husky in this pict., can you see it?


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> One of my co-workers wants a 50cc Husky, she has $150-200. Any suggestions?
> 
> Stihl ?


 
I fixed it for you .


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Bright and SUNNY!!!
> Got two inches of rain last night, pretty juicy storm. It was calm when I left work, the minute I headed West, I hit a very active squall, what a pounder.
> One of my co-workers wants a 50cc Husky, she has $150-200. Any suggestions?
> 
> stihls are pudgy


 
You looking to buy one of them new throway models.


----------



## caleath

I dont have one of those Jerry, I need to get one though. I usually just use a limb and a log...


How are things up your way?

Oh and the 290 lives...needs a carb kit I think...I will take it back off and check.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Things are good here, not cold but expecting rain soon. I made that log lifter 4 years ago and the peavy right after that. Two very useful tools when working wood and yes I made each and every piece of both of them.


----------



## caleath

They look like someone human engineered them. Probably outlast a store bought one by a good bit.

I am in the process of composing a scathing email to a vendor that took 8 days to ship an order, I was never informed of a back order or that something wasnt available. I call them today and it was shipped on the 8th, I ordered it on the 1st. They tell me its a 4 day ride to me. Huh...and all he said is...I dont know what to say, I dont know why it happened.

I will not ever no matter what order from them again....period.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is a Husky in this pict., can you see it?




Yeah I see it...over by the scarecrow......I think it's waiting for the fence sitters to get the LL out of the way so it can process that little stick...LOL..


----------



## pioneerguy600

My cutting buddy brought that Husky along as a backup saw,...LOL...LOL:msp_lol:


----------



## caleath

As a back up saw is that to back over or to keep your truck from rolling into the water. Like a tire chock.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone on vacation?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> As a back up saw is that to back over or to keep your truck from rolling into the water. Like a tire chock.


 
He brought it to stop this rig from overshooting the landing pad and ditching into the lake.


----------



## struggle

If you can't cut with the big dogs you gotta stay off the log:hmm3grin2orange:
I am I allowed to post in here? Or do you have to know the secret handshake:biggrinbounce2:



pioneerguy600 said:


> There is a Husky in this pict., can you see it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

struggle said:


> If you can't cut with the big dogs you gotta stay off the log:hmm3grin2orange:
> I am I allowed to post in here? Or do you have to know the secret handshake:biggrinbounce2:


 
Stop by any time, we only kick you to the curb if you get too obnoxious, that hasn`t happened here yet....LOL


----------



## caleath

Yeah you can post...you do have to make up a chainsaw poem though.


I am here Jerry...what am i chopped beef...I wonder where Jimbo is though?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just two Amigos then.


----------



## struggle

AS quick in, I am quick out, muffler mod awaits, at my stool I will be, grind grind, Noisey it will be again:msp_cool:


----------



## pioneerguy600

When chainsaws are new,
one can`t be blue.
When chainsaws are old,
one can`t be cold,
but Huskies still suck.


----------



## caleath

My wife just rolled her eyes at the poetry. 


What would be a good Dolmar to look for ....as in older ones? 

I now have a 10-10 as the mac to look for a good one

I need a Pioneer to look for now too....

I think I want one from each of the common brands.


----------



## caleath

Hey Jerry! Look what I found


Vintage PIONEER NU-17 chainsaw for Parts or Repair Nice - eBay (item 160551834892 end time Mar-28-11 07:21:43 PDT)


----------



## caleath

Man it sure is quiet....wait thats how this all started.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Hey Jerry! Look what I found
> 
> 
> Vintage PIONEER NU-17 chainsaw for Parts or Repair Nice - eBay (item 160551834892 end time Mar-28-11 07:21:43 PDT)


 
That saw has been on ebay for a month or more, no takers...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> My wife just rolled her eyes at the poetry.
> 
> 
> What would be a good Dolmar to look for ....as in older ones?
> 
> I now have a 10-10 as the mac to look for a good one
> 
> I need a Pioneer to look for now too....
> 
> I think I want one from each of the common brands.


 
For a SD try to get a 116 or 120, they are great mid size saws that are actually useable. Parts are not real hard to get for them like for the bigger saws.


----------



## caleath

Good deal...I will keep my eyes peeled. I sorta like the 50 to 70 cc range of saw.

I wonder where every one is at? Did they all give up AS for lent?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just like everyone left for summer vacation.


----------



## caleath

I would talk porting...but no parts yet. I did get a new muffler for the 034 in the mail today.

I wonder where Ron is tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ole Jim is likely fillin his pockets workin overtime.


----------



## caleath

I worked a little the last few days. Sometimes I like to work it....but sometimes it gets old.


I think I want a Poulan 245. That looks like a powerhouse.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think I will pull out my Pioneer 650, I have not run it in years and it may take some work to get it running right again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Poulan 254 is a good one, I ran a 306A for 5 years until the muffler rusted out, shelved it and started running SD saws.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think I will pull out my Pioneer 650, I have not run it in years and it may take some work to get it running right again.


 
Is it yellow with a green top? That thing looks cool....how many cc's is that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes it is those colors but I have not posted picts of it, the one that I did post picts of now resides in Hawaii.
All the 600 series Pioneers are 103 cc


----------



## caleath

I guess its a two way conversation for us tonight.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes it is those colors but I have not posted picts of it, the one that I did post picts of now resides in Hawaii.
> All the 600 series Pioneers are 103 cc


 

Did you send it on a vacation?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep!


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep!


 
Is that a 600 in your signature?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Is that a 600 in your signature?


 
Yes it is a 600, they were the first die cast Pioneers made, Pioneer actually considered them die cast RA`s but eventually called them 600.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 600 was my dads first new chainsaw, it became mine when I reached 13 years old, I cut with it for years. Cleared 25 acres of heavy spruce all by myself with it.


----------



## caleath

Those old saws sure had style


----------



## pioneerguy600

They had style but they were dam heavy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That time of night for me, Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Good night Jerry take care...lets do it again sometime.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning all...raining like crazy here...temp 36F on the Dreary Rockbound Coast of Maine.....but on the light side you don't shovel rain and the snow banks are settling nicely. Got 2-3 hrs shop work this morning and after that.......it look likes a good day to work on those bright red Jonsereds Saws in well lit, nice warm shop..........with a dandy fridge...well stocked..........Gotta get ready for the "Safety Meeting"....TGIF.....LOL!!


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog, sounds like our coast.

I'm waiting to be washed away by the sea. Japan's mishap sent ripples out. From the airheaded public, you would think we are about to be nuked. I have been on the phone all night with fearfull idiots.


----------



## Cantdog

Move the Macs to higher ground...above the suspected "tide line"...


----------



## roncoinc

After all this rain my 1/2 mile dirt drive may be impassable for a car.
hate to use my plow truck it leaves big ruts.
all i can see in the camera's is puddles and endless mud


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> Move the Macs to higher ground...above the suspected "tide line"...


 
My house is at 46 feet, my Macs are safe. I worry that the Dept will hold me over, I am almost out of smokes.


----------



## paccity

stay safe randy, there acting like the end of the world up here.


----------



## RandyMac

paccity said:


> stay safe randy, there acting like the end of the world up here.


 
Got folks stirred up alright, been on the phone all night with the public.
Damn, down to three Pall Malls.


----------



## RandyMac

CRAP!!!
They just set off the sirens.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> CRAP!!!
> They just set off the sirens.


 
Abandon ship ????


----------



## caleath

Be carefull Randy...you might have to go trade something for some smokes.

On a serious note. I hope everyone is safe, that was some earthquake.


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> Abandon ship ????


 
I am stuck here until relieved. One(1) Pall Mall left.


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> I am stuck here until relieved. One(1) Pall Mall left.


 
Not good....I feel sorry for ya Randy.


----------



## RandyMac

zero (0) Pall Malls left.

Gotta go.


----------



## paccity

my buddy's boy is over at the beach house, can't get hold of him. prob has ben warned. the place is at sea level.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> I am stuck here until relieved. One(1) Pall Mall left.


 
Now THATS a bummer !!
i say that as i sit here with my machine making up a days worth of cigs 
cost me $1.12 a pack this way and i never run out..


----------



## caleath

I hate to say this...but suns out and gonna be 70 here today.


----------



## RandyMac

Noisy here. The sirens are still running, loud orange helicopters. I could hear deep purr of marine diesels as the fleet escaped out to sea.


----------



## RandyMac

It's here, the harbor is draining, the buoys are laying on the bottom of the bay.


----------



## Chris J.

caleath said:


> Yeah you can post...you do have to make up a chainsaw poem though.
> ...




I'm no Joatmon, but here goes, and remember... you asked for it :msp_flapper:!:

I have chainsaws with the name Stihl,
to try to use them is not at all fun.
I have started calling them Still,
because frequently they won't run.

When needing to cut wood in the hills,
with red & black saws I do head.
Because usually dead are the Stills,
I reach for my trusty Jonsered.


----------



## Cantdog

Yahooo!!! Good one......Chris


I hope Randy's OK..............he only got to the water going away.......


----------



## caleath

Yep sure do hope all the folks out there are ok. I hope Randy got to some smokes before he hurt someone.


----------



## RandyMac

We are having a sunny and mild California day.

The Pacific is restless, surges continue, heavy ocean scent hangs in the air.

Our port is destroyed, the sea is clogged with broken docks and sinking boats.

The last one crossed the breakwater, came within feet of spilling into town.

High tide is due, the greatest of surges, not yet here.

Boats that left, have nowhere to go, no fuel to get there.

"before"







"after" is still waiting.

repost


----------



## RandyMac

The harbor is draining, again.........

The Port of Brookings is in bad shape.

A full gale storm is due in tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am feeling for you Randy and all the good people out your way, sure hope the ocean spares your city. Thank you for keeping us updated.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## RandyMac

The Tsunami warning was dropped down to an advisory, except for us, still at warning, just had a surge of over 8 feet. There can't be much left to wreck in our harbor.


----------



## caleath

Glad you guys are ok....I just saw some news about a the nuclear power plant in Japan that is now over heating and they cant control it. Now thats goona be bad.


----------



## jimdad07

Hope all is well tonight in California where Randy is. I will be on posting some more later, at the inlaws right now.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Hope all is well tonight in California where Randy is. I will be on posting some more later, at the inlaws right now.


 
Oh you have some explaining to do mr.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Glad you guys are ok....I just saw some news about a the nuclear power plant in Japan that is now over heating and they cant control it. Now thats goona be bad.


 
Now that is strange, the news here just did an interview with the governing board of energy for Japan and the say the nuclear plants are in no danger, all is under control.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just the two of us on here tonight again.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just the two of us on here tonight again.


 
I suppose so.

They just said the Japanese military has activated a group that deals with nuclear and biological disasters.

Supposedly they cant control the temp of the core etc. It was on Fox news 10 mins ago.


Here you go

http://www.foxnews.com/


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just the two of us on here tonight again.


 
I'm here !! or dont i count ? :msp_confused:
been smoking ciggarettes for randy..
helps after having to work on a creamsickle today


----------



## pioneerguy600

They might just be keeping us in the dark on what is happening over there. They should fess up if they need help Canada builds the CANDU reactors world wide.


----------



## caleath

Jerry sometimes I forget you are in Canada. I would hate to think they arent telling you whats going on. 

Ron you count you were just being too quiet. So you had the pleasure of working on a Stihl today. Your day was blessed wasnt it.

What did you get to work on?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I'm here !! or dont i count ? :msp_confused:
> been smoking ciggarettes for randy..
> helps after having to work on a creamsickle today


 
Jonnie come lately, yea I see you now but where were you 15 mins ago....LOL
Smoke them ciggies, they will help moderate the rush you get from working on the worlds best chainsaws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Jerry sometimes I forget you are in Canada. I would hate to think they arent telling you whats going on.
> 
> Ron you count you were just being too quiet. So you had the pleasure of working on a Stihl today. Your day was blessed wasnt it.
> 
> What did you get to work on?


 
CNN is maintaining that all is under control with the nuclear reactors, they might be full of that smelly stuff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Whats it like Ron, working on a real saw?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see Sachmiso peeking in here also.


----------



## biggysmalls

caleath said:


> I suppose so.
> 
> They just said the Japanese military has activated a group that deals with nuclear and biological disasters.
> 
> Supposedly they cant control the temp of the core etc. It was on Fox news 10 mins ago.
> 
> 
> Here you go
> FoxNews.com - Breaking News | Latest News | Current News


Don't get me wrong,I think they have a problem,but please don't go to fox"news" for the facts.They don't have very many.


----------



## caleath

they do have a different spin dont they

Ron is speechless....all the awesomeness of the Stihl product overwhelmed him.


----------



## caleath

I am going to grab some supper....I will be right back left over meatloaf is calling my name.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sounds yummy Cliff, I already scarfed down my meal and am keeping aclose watch on both the news and this thread.


----------



## dancan

Hey Caleath !
Japan declares nuclear emergency
BBC News - Japan declares nuclear emergency

Jerry , I got oil .


----------



## caleath

It was good. Meatloaf is always better a day later. Boy I sure hope that they get those reactors under control. If something bad does happen its gonna be real bad.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Caleath !
> Japan declares nuclear emergency
> BBC News - Japan declares nuclear emergency
> 
> Jerry , I got oil .


 
See you soon?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> It was good. Meatloaf is always better a day later. Boy I sure hope that they get those reactors under control. If something bad does happen its gonna be real bad.


 
Lots of conflicting info floating around concerning the situation, Thermodyne claims that all is under control, they just have to release some steam to bring pressure down in the reactor so they can add more water to keep bringing the temp down. Who knows for sure?


----------



## caleath

Wow guy on cnn....nay its not dangerous to release radioactive steam from the reactor.....let me see...how the heck is that ok?

So the rods are safe and sound in the reactors....good deal. Where is the backup system for the cooling system? 

I hate when we dont get all the facts. I used to live within 60 miles of one. 

Now he said that if they loose more power it could be a Three Mile Island situation.....

Make up your mind.


----------



## caleath

Anyone got any good chainsaw deals this week?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not a free saw all week...:msp_sad:


----------



## RandyMac

By this time tomorrow, I should have a nearly new PM800 and with luck a look at Kart saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> By this time tomorrow, I should have a nearly new PM800 and with luck a look at Kart saws.


 
You going to post some picts? I have never seen a PM800 in the flesh.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lucky for me I have 45-50 saws in the storage shed that need attention.
Still have to strip the SD133 down looking for an air leak.


----------



## struggle

Who triped on the cord and pulled the plug out on the server? I couldnot get on the site for last ten minutes:bang:


----------



## homelitejim

maybe the server is in Japan


----------



## homelitejim

I got a good deal on some brand new chain

.36 cents a driver on new Oregon .404 full comp
.22 cents a driver on new Oregon 3/8 full skip


----------



## jimdad07

Sorry to miss you guys again tonight. I'm not on call this week, but wouldn't you know, that ######g phone rang again tonight and I was dumb enough to answer it and get called in. Guess what? The phone is now turned off for the rest of the weekend.
On a different note, I met an AS member today while replacing a compressor at a grocery store, big Stihl fanatic. Imagine that, a chainsaw nut, and a member of AS.


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> You going to post some picts? I have never seen a PM800 in the flesh.


 
Will do Jerry
I am soo tired, got three hours sleep, noisy nieghborhood. The gawd-dammed 'copters and sirens all morning. The town reeks of low tide, the bay and ocean are filthy with dirt and broken crap. we could hear the freight train sound of the surges inside the house. A major news agency reported that we had "minor" damage, based only on the fact there wasn't billions in losses. The fact is, Crescent City and Brookings no longer function as seaports. Recovery will be slow. The loss of the docks is one thing, the undermining of breakwaters, seawalls and such is far more serious. 
After waiting for years to have the Army Corps of Engineers dredge the channel, which they did last year, the surges probably filled it all in. Due to weather conditions, there are times when Crescent City is the only usable harbor between San Francisco and the Colombia. We don't have a bar to cross, most other harbors do, Humboldt Bay's bar is bad, on a good day.


----------



## roncoinc

good mornin all.
Looks like Randy is safe and found some ciggs 
going trout fishing this morning,maybe even a salmon if lucky.
all the rain we had opened up the tribs to the big lake and the snow runoff should have the water pretty high.
them big rainbows and landlocked salmon cant resist a big rush of water


----------



## dancan

Our season doesn't open till April 1st and 15th in some areas so we have to wait  .


----------



## caleath

Good morning all, Randy glad to hear you are ok.


----------



## RandyMac

Our's is in progress, streams are high and Steelhead colored.

The tsunamis made our rivers run upstream, pretty cool.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Randy,..that has to be a big pain in the butt, all that unnessary noise and commotion going on. I hear you on the harbour damage and the loss of the port, living on the coast all my life safe ports are a cherished item among us Mariners. Your coast is not seafarer friendly, this I noted on my recent trip out there. Here we have good safe harbours every couple of miles along the coast with good deep approaches, we do have an odd shallow or narrow entry harbour but its only a couple of miles either way along the coast to a good safe harbour Looking forward to seeing picts of the PM800.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Heavy rain here today, likely be some washouts on the roadways as everything is quite soft due to the recent thaw and frost withdrawing from the roadsides.


----------



## caleath

I am going to put the saws to work today. A buddy needs 2 trees cut down and doesnt have a saw that will do it. The 440 and 026 will get a workout today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sounds like fun to me, work safe and I hope all goes as planned, take a few picts if you get time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I thought it was about time to bring up this subject,











































Huskies suck!!!...:msp_lol:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heavy rain here today, likely be some washouts on the roadways as everything is quite soft due to the recent thaw and frost withdrawing from the roadsides.




Yeah as usual we had that yesterday rained like crazy.....nice here today windy nor-west, sunny temps about 50F. Snow is retreating quickly. Looks you'll have a beautiful Sunday....



Sthils are only half as good as huskys....just the orange parts are good...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah as usual we had that yesterday rained like crazy.....nice here today windy nor-west, sunny temps about 50F. Snow is retreating quickly. Looks you'll have a beautiful Sunday....
> 
> 
> 
> Sthils are only half as good as huskys....just the orange parts are good...


 
Forecast is for a fine day tomorrow, good day for working in the shop today. Snow is mostly gone, only a bit hiding in the shadows and the rain today is putting a beating on that.


----------



## roncoinc

Well,no fish today,,tribs got good water but lake still iced over..fish dont know its' time yet !! season in brooks and rivers opens Jan 1 here except designated salmon waters..ponds open april 1.. salmon season opens april 1.. 
was a nice ride around the lake,about 125 miles...had a good friend with me even tho he owns a stihl i still let him sit in the front seat 
came home to a LCD TV apart for me to fix  .. pooched caps all over three different boards.. managed to find enough replacements but am now OUT of stock..ordered some from ohio..computor monitors have been out long enuf they starting to die now ..had two last week to fix is why i got low on caps..
no saw work today..
read back a couple pages,,not going to remark on them


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Forecast is for a fine day tomorrow, good day for working in the shop today. Snow is mostly gone, only a bit hiding in the shadows and the rain today is putting a beating on that.


 
Ours is going but still a foot to foot and half in the fields and lawns...way more in the woods...I still have snowbanks that I can't see over and they have lowered by nearly half.
This is what we would call an old fashion Maine winter I guess. But no long stretches of sub zero temps where it warms up to zero in the heat of the day and then back down to -20 or so at night. This is going to a doosey of a mud season here that's for sure. No frost in the ground and lots of snowmelt.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ground is so soft here you can`t drive a wheeled vehicle off road, it will sink easily to the axles.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Spent too much time working on my buddies car today, only got to start the NU17 just before leaving for the evening.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello everybody, I'm back, you can all rest easy in your mind and be secure in the fact that HUSKIES COULD SUCK THE CHROME OFF A BALL HITCH!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Well that's better than me...........I spent the whole day promoting peace and harmony in the household.........."yes dear" still works well here...
No saws......NADA!! Perhaps tomorrow after I clean the chimney......or go to the dump.....or.....


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody, I'm back, you can all rest easy in your mind and be secure in the fact that HUSKIES COULD SUCK THE CHROME OFF A BALL HITCH!!!




If your ball hitch still has chrome on it then you ain't using it enough...........probably cause a Stihl wouldn't cut enough wood to fill the trailer...LOLOL!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Well that's better than me...........I spent the whole day promoting peace and harmony in the household.........."yes dear" still works well here...
> No saws......NADA!! Perhaps tomorrow after I clean the chimney......or go to the dump.....or.....


 
I have a buddy who is, no lie, remodeling his kitchen after screwing up a year ago. She went on a trip and he figured he could party it up a little. Didn't go like he thought it would. He's lucky there were no other women involved.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody, I'm back, you can all rest easy in your mind and be secure in the fact that HUSKIES COULD SUCK THE CHROME OFF A BALL HITCH!!!


 
Thats because of the superior intake setup needed to supply the superior horsepower output


----------



## pioneerguy600

I may be going Mac, I learned today where I can get a big Mac and I don`t mean the ones from Mac Donalds. Might go look at it just for the heck of it.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I may be going Mac, I learned today where I can get a big Mac and I don`t mean the ones from Mac Donalds. Might go look at it just for the heck of it.


 
At least they dont melt in the warm like creamsickles 

HOW BIG !?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## RandyMac

Took a short tour today, flashed the ID to get access, a very sad looking seaport.
Half the fishing fleet is gone, dock sections are littering the beaches.

I picked up the PM800, pics later, sleepy still.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> I have a buddy who is, no lie, remodeling his kitchen after screwing up a year ago. She went on a trip and he figured he could party it up a little. Didn't go like he thought it would. He's lucky there were no other women involved.


 
LOLOL!!!! Yes he probably is lucky 'cause if he's still payin' a yr later just think where he'd be if she slapped him with the papers!! Hell,,, Kitchen is cheap compared!!!LOLOL!! My situation wasn't forced but was suggested heavily.....and I didn't do anything bad just had to take the day and keep the bonding going....it worth it in the end...or always has been for the last 15 yrs..


----------



## jimdad07

Sorry to hear of all the damage Randy. Hopefully everyone out your way and over in Japan can get things back together. 

What Mac are you going to look at Jerry? Have you had anything else come in yet?

Where's Cliff?


----------



## RandyMac

Jerry, keep in mind the yellow fever


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Sorry to hear of all the damage Randy. Hopefully everyone out your way and over in Japan can get things back together.
> 
> What Mac are you going to look at Jerry? Have you had anything else come in yet?
> 
> Where's Cliff?


 
I mentioned a saw like Randy was looking at getting today and my BIL told me he knew a guy that lives close to him that has a close to new one, might have cut down 25 trees with it and its been stored for years.
No sign of any saws getting here this week.


----------



## Chris J.

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody, I'm back, you can all rest easy in your mind and be secure in the fact that HUSKIES COULD SUCK THE CHROME OFF A BALL HITCH!!!


 


Cantdog said:


> If your ball hitch still has chrome on it then you ain't using it enough...........probably cause a Stihl wouldn't cut enough wood to fill the trailer...LOLOL!!!!



Thanks for the laugh!


I'm headed to Oklahoma for a few days, will involve a lot of work and little leisure. At least the seven day forecast looks good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Jerry, keep in mind the yellow fever


 
I know, I have been tempted before but I have great resistance.


----------



## jimdad07

I'll be back, have to put the yahoos to bed. My turn tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can hear myself breathing on here tonight....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Sorry Jerry, trying to get the little ones to sleep. My daughter is being a little $### about it tonight. She hates going to bed.


----------



## jimdad07

It did get quiet awful quickly on here tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes but life goes on, more to it than hanging out on here.


----------



## paccity

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes but life goes on, more to it than hanging out on here.


 
say it ain't so.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## struggle

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes but life goes on, more to it than hanging out on here.



It does but it would not be the same


----------



## RandyMac

evenin'


----------



## pioneerguy600

I know guys but we have little chores in life that need our seein to, honey do list near the top, children,got to enjoy them while they are young, they grow up all too soon. In laws, outlaws and our friends should come before hanging out on here. Not sayin it aint great to be on here ya know.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Evening Randy, ..I see you got your PM800, very nice looking saw.
Would one be worth $200? Only ask because I can get a like new one for that askin price.


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Evening Randy, ..I see you got your PM800, very nice looking saw.
> Would one be worth $200? Only ask because I can get a like new one for that askin price.


 
Pay it with a smile.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Pay it with a smile.


 
Really?


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Really?


 
yep


----------



## struggle

While on the subject nice score on the smile. 

Has anyone ever seen a Mac 660 3:1 sell on ebay? Are they considered common or not? I kind of would like to know what I have with this thing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to make a trip up there 2 weeks from now so I will check it out when there. BIL says it cut around 25 sugar maple trees down on the old fellows sugar maple woods operation and has not been started or run since, stored these last 15 years or more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok, that time again,..Nytol.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning Cliff, thought I would check. I see you lurking in the shadows. How's the saws running?


----------



## caleath

Long day and long story...here is a teaser....I need help on Iding the small blue one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning all, real nice day here today, bright sun and currently+3 going up toward +8.


----------



## jimdad07

Looks like you came into some glory. What is the small blue one doing? Is it just stalling on idle? Or is it idling rough?


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning Jerry and Robin. Snowing here pretty good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hope that snow don`t pile in too thick, ours is mostly all gone after yesterdays rain, ground is wayyy toooo soft to work on it.


----------



## jimdad07

Hopefully it doesn't amount to much. I'll be pretty happy when the mud season is over so I can get the truck out to the woods and start doing some more cutting. The log pile in the driveway only lasts so long.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am lucky, ..I have 14-15 cord cut and piled and another 5-6 cord of green wood mostly cut to length but needs splitting and to be piled to dry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff has a few oldies there to work on, they usually require more work than they are worth but I do them all the time to add to my collection.


----------



## jimdad07

I have plenty to get through the rest of this year, and should have a few face cord left over. I like to get my firewood cutting done this time of year so that I can mill the rest of the year until deer season. Then the saws get a break for a good part of the fall.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I want all my hardwood cut off the stump between Dec and Feb 30 so that most of the sap is down out of the tree in the roots. That sugar is bad for the chimmney and wood cut during the winter months will dry far better for firewood.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All........Still trying to figure out what brand that blue one is...........looks like one of those 36cc saw made by Frontier or whomever and branded by Jred, skil, whomever etc. Very generic...but the blue seems more like Skil...

Yep I agree with Jerry Jan and Feb for harvesting hardwood firewood. Generally easier to get around in the woods too with some snow to even out the terrain. That said I frequently drop the desired number of trees in early August and just let them lay there until late October. This is what we call "wilting" because the cut off tree will try its best to keep the leaves alive and as they die and dry out will wick most of the moisture and nutrients from the bark and sap wood. I have my own wood lot so in late October I go in and fit and split right there. Process the tree down to rather small limbs (my cookstove wood) and push the remaining brush up in a pile with the bucket. I have a three point hitch wood splitter so I move up the tree rather than having to lug the wood around. This method drys the wood to the point where it can be burned the same yr. As said the sugars are gone so the wood burns very clean and hot. I like this method but the only drawback is having 8-10 cord in a big heap with the brush and all. A lot of the time I am selective cutting and taking a damaged or other undesirable trees here and there so it is not usually a problem unless I am completely clearing an area.


----------



## RandyMac

That blue Easter egg saw is already idle. Did you want it to run?

I used to have an orange Frontier like that, loud, vibey, cut well enough.

Breezy rain today.

Huskys are for puppies

stihls are for yuppies


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I want all my hardwood cut off the stump between Dec and Feb 30 so that most of the sap is down out of the tree in the roots. That sugar is bad for the chimmney and wood cut during the winter months will dry far better for firewood.


 
Big thing for me is the time factor. Jan and Feb are two of my busiest months of the year. I like to get a load of logs dropped in the driveway to caver a good portion of my firewood and then I go and cut the rest from normally dead standing trees. This year we are going to cut tree tops in the swamp that we hunt that the loggers from the winter has left behind. I should say the swamp rapists. No selective cutting going on there, they are just taking whatever they can get.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I guess we are creatures of habit, growing up in the lumber camps my earliest recollections concerning firewood was my dad and I gathering green maple for the cook stove, my mom was the cook, so no wood no eats.
Green maple cut and split right off the stumps will burn and give fair heat if the stove is kept loaded at all times. For heat at home the wood would be cut during the winter, pulled out in long lengths by horse and sleigh and browed to be cut up later between planting and haying times. It would be all piled up by harvest time and that wood would overwinter and be burned the following winter so the wood was always at least close to two years off the stump.
My grandfather and his predecessors all believed in girthing trees that would be later cut for lumber, they figured that a tree dried on the stump would be more dimensionally stable once cut down and run through our turn down mill. The lumber sheds had lumber in them going back to a time when N.S. had cedar trees, there were cedar boards in there 31" wide X 20' long topping at 22" live edge.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Selective cutting has been almost forgotten here also, only a handful of private owners practicing that form of harvesting nowadays. Cut all you can as fast as you can is the motto of the contract cutters nowadays, let them in on your land and after the cuttin is done spend years chasing them for your money and they take 3 times the amount of wood than what you get paid for.


----------



## jimdad07

It is terrible. We have a lot of land, but a lot of it is farm land that has gone to brush. We have been keeping our eyes open for some wooded land at the right price. When the time comes, I will be the one doing to cutting and it will be very selective. People have gotten far away from planning for the next generation.


----------



## caleath

I was trying to figure out what it was...I ding. I have no idea what it is. 


I got 6 total...the 33 super is almost mint. The guy I got it from says that he has bar chain etc and will get it to me when he finds it.

I ended up cutting down 3 trees. 1 osage,1 ash and a monster Locust. I hope I never have to cut one of those down again. That one was a pain, I didnt want to climb it to get rid of some limbs. I was a split trunk and about 30 feet tall. I decided to cut one half down at a time. The one side went down without too much trouble. The other side was not so easy. It had a nasty lean towards a shed. We got a cable attached to the top of the tree. Took the cable to another tree then hooked it to a jeep. Thinking that we could pull the tree in the direction we wanted it to go. No dice...something happened with the tug. The tree pivoted on me and nicked the shed some. No big deal just shack really. I dont think the guy running the jeep got a good tug on it. 

I did get to run 3 tanks of fuel through the 026 and 440. They are truly awesome saws. I new the 440 would be the bomb...but the 026 truly caught me off guard. That little saw is awesome. I will be on the search for another one of those saws.


Here are a few more pictures.


----------



## RandyMac

A 302, a good little saw. I always felt that they left a few beans on the table, muffler is very restrictive.


----------



## caleath

This haul should keep me busy for a long time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I was trying to figure out what it was...I ding. I have no idea what it is.
> 
> 
> I got 6 total...the 33 super is almost mint. The guy I got it from says that he has bar chain etc and will get it to me when he finds it.
> 
> I ended up cutting down 3 trees. 1 osage,1 ash and a monster Locust. I hope I never have to cut one of those down again. That one was a pain, I didnt want to climb it to get rid of some limbs. I was a split trunk and about 30 feet tall. I decided to cut one half down at a time. The one side went down without too much trouble. The other side was not so easy. It had a nasty lean towards a shed. We got a cable attached to the top of the tree. Took the cable to another tree then hooked it to a jeep. Thinking that we could pull the tree in the direction we wanted it to go. No dice...something happened with the tug. The tree pivoted on me and nicked the shed some. No big deal just shack really. I dont think the guy running the jeep got a good tug on it.
> 
> I did get to run 3 tanks of fuel through the 026 and 440. They are truly awesome saws. I new the 440 would be the bomb...but the 026 truly caught me off guard. That little saw is awesome. I will be on the search for another one of those saws.
> 
> 
> You really have to watch your tugging, the weight of a tree leaning away from the intended lay of fall can surprise you if you don`t cut a lot of leaners that require tugging. I have seen a farm tractor dragged off a cliff and a 3/4 ton 4X4 pulled backwards 40' when the weight of a tree= more than the weight of the tugging vehicle, traction is easily lost once the wheels have to turn. I prefered the 20 ton front end loader on most and the 40 ton excavator on the bigger ones.


----------



## caleath

I think they lost traction...I forgot to mention there was a 1 ton truck in there too.

I had planned my exit cleared it of obstructions. I didnt worry about the saw...it fell to the ground still running.

Not sure what to do next time....just live and learn I suppose.


----------



## RandyMac

Crap!

Got lines of heavy squalls coming in really fast, some are being clocked at over 70 knots.
Might be off line later.

Current Eureka NEXRAD Radar Map : Weather Underground


----------



## caleath

What a mess Randy, I hope you have pleanty of cigarettes this time


----------



## RandyMac

Did restocking today, food too.

The surf is making my house buzz.

No lawn mowing today.

Might not move the plywood either.

stihls are weak.


----------



## caleath

I had to come in and sit down...dang bathroom floor is wearing me out. I am no carpenter for sure.


----------



## paccity

RandyMac said:


> Crap!
> 
> Got lines of heavy squalls coming in really fast, some are being clocked at over 70 knots.
> Might be off line later.
> 
> Current Eureka NEXRAD Radar Map : Weather Underground


 
yup it's swingin in here now. the trees are a leanin.


----------



## jimdad07

You guys be safe out on the west coast. Hope this weather settles down for you boys soon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Be careful and stay safe out there on the left coast, we have been lucky here as there has not been a big blow since last Labour day hurricane Earl blew through.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Helllllpp,...Orange things are taking over the shop,


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## caleath

Get them out of there before they start breeding.

Is that your shop Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

They are multiplying like rats,


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Get them out of there before they start breeding.
> 
> Is that your shop Jerry?


 
I built it and work out of it but no longer own it outright.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Any one know a good exterminator?


----------



## caleath

Its bad Jerry....you had better do something quick.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta get them outa the shop so`s I can get to workin on saws again.


----------



## caleath

I didnt know that they made Fluid Film in a gallon can. We used to get it in a spray can.

You better get your hands on an 440 soon.

I want a full wrap handle bar for mine....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still finding the odd one hiding out,


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I didnt know that they made Fluid Film in a gallon can. We used to get it in a spray can.
> 
> You better get your hands on an 440 soon.
> 
> I want a full wrap handle bar for mine....


 
Got fluid film in 20 liter cans and 20 gal. drums also.
I won`t allow my 440`s in there with all then orange ones.


----------



## caleath

I dont allow them in the shop....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will have them evicted, get them rounded up and hauled off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a better idea, I will just line them up and roll over them with this one,






or maybe this one,


----------



## caleath

Sounds good to me....you want me to hold onto that 090 for you will you steam roll those Huskies...


----------



## caleath

So what do you think I should do with the 33 Super? Its pretty complete and in pretty good shape. 

Its just under 80cc's I am sure its not a barn burner. But its neat looking for sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure Cliff, that 090 don`t get used much anyway, I may have run 5 tanks of fuel through it, the old solid mount 090 I had has found a new home, don`t miss the vibes much.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I keep them all Cliff,...unless someone makes it worth my while to part with one....LOL


----------



## caleath

I might make this my first full on restore. Its all there so I wont have to go looking for too much stuff.


----------



## RandyMac

Finally got the 'net back, things got flickery here.
Half a days storm in half an hour.


----------



## caleath

At least we got our Husky bashing in. 


I didnt find any Macs yesterday Randy...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure been rough on your coast since I left out there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> At least we got our Husky bashing in.
> 
> 
> I didnt find any Macs yesterday Randy...


 
I may have one coming my way in a couple of weeks, can`t be as bad as the Husky invasion.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My fav. uncle ran Mac PM70`s back in the day but pawned them all like he did with everything he owned when the bottle finally got the best of him.


----------



## caleath

Macs cant be so bad. Other than that blasted bullfrog carb on the 2-10 I had.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Finally got the 'net back, things got flickery here.
> Half a days storm in half an hour.


 
You all stocked up an Pall Mall's now ?? just in case ??


----------



## caleath

Where is the Jimmister tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Them Huskies suck!! They breed like rabbits and could overtake the shop if not brought under control, still see a couple more peeking out from under the bench and up on the mezzanine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have no idea what a PM800 has on it for a carb but I can swap a Tilly on to most any saw under 140cc.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I may have one coming my way in a couple of weeks, can`t be as bad as the Husky invasion.




Huskys run quite a bit faster downhill....sooooo... you could just pack them up and send on down here...I could toss a few Homlites out in the snow to make room....


----------



## roncoinc

*Yay !!!!! Yippiieeee !!! Hoorayy !!!!!*

 good day today.
guy comes into the shop and falls in love with THIS thing !!


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys. Been out in the shop tearing apart a Mac 250. Was hoping to salvage the points, condenser and the coil. No luck with the coil or the condenser, neither one ohmed out right. The carb didn't look too bad, but the flywheel is beat to hell. Clutch is just about flawless. The other saw I need to go through, that is the one that was advertised as running a year ago, may be a little hope there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Huskys run quite a bit faster downhill....sooooo... you could just pack them up and send on down here...I could toss a few Homlites out in the snow to make room....


 
Don`t know what to pack them up in, they would chew their way out of anything that wasn`t 1/8" metal. Maybe lobster trap mesh might hold them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> good day today.
> guy comes into the shop and falls in love with THIS thing !!


 
What thing?


----------



## jimdad07

You could always use cow manure for packing material for them Huskies, of course whoever gets them might not be able to tell the difference between the manure and the Huskies.


----------



## caleath

Hey Jim,

Sounds like a ton of fun to me. Did you find me any good stuff up there for me?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hello guys. Been out in the shop tearing apart a Mac 250. Was hoping to salvage the points, condenser and the coil. No luck with the coil or the condenser, neither one ohmed out right. The carb didn't look too bad, but the flywheel is beat to hell. Clutch is just about flawless. The other saw I need to go through, that is the one that was advertised as running a year ago, may be a little hope there.


 
Thats discouraging, is one a Super?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t know what to pack them up in, they would chew their way out of anything that wasn`t 1/8" metal. Maybe lobster trap mesh might hold them.


 



Oh I forgot to tell you, you have to defang those before you ship em...


----------



## caleath

The guy I went and cut the tree down for yesterday told me he was going to go and buy a Husky from TSC. I talked him down, I am going to find a 026 to build for him.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> You could always use cow manure for packing material for them Huskies, of course whoever gets them might not be able to tell the difference between the manure and the Huskies.



You just have to wait and see which part grows the best mushrooms...the rest would be saw...


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You could always use cow manure for packing material for them Huskies, of course whoever gets them might not be able to tell the difference between the manure and the Huskies.


 
LOL...:msp_smile:


----------



## jimdad07

Have to pull the muffler off of the pure yellow 250. It's the one with the black air filter cover that is pretty well used up. I did see the inside of the cylinder wall a little through the exhaust port and it looks pretty good. Might be able to salvage that at least. I'll put the drinking straw in through the exhaust port on the other when I get into that one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh I forgot to tell you, you have to defang those before you ship em...


 
But they will still mess in their boxes, what a mess and smell.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> You just have to wait and see which part grows the best mushrooms...the rest would be saw...


 
Sounds like you own some Huskies.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You just have to wait and see which part grows the best mushrooms...the rest would be saw...


 
Yep.


----------



## caleath

Wow 6 folks in here now...good show.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> The guy I went and cut the tree down for yesterday told me he was going to go and buy a Husky from TSC. I talked him down, I am going to find a 026 to build for him.


 
He needs a limbing saw?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Wow 6 folks in here now...good show.


 
Busy as a one armed paperhanger.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> good day today.
> guy comes into the shop and falls in love with THIS thing !!


 
got exited and forgot the story :msp_biggrin:
i broke the bottom step off the shop this winter breaking ice,set it aside in the snowbank..
so this guy falls in love with that 028wb and has to have it..
i told him something not quite right with it i havent sorted out yet..
he started it and it ran fine i guess,but it IS a stihl.. he tested it by cutting up my bottom step i had off to the side !! 
asked what i wanted and told him to make an offer..
he said he had a 021 he took apart to replace crank bearings in,would give me that and $100 for the 028wb.. ( i'm thinking PT barnum was rite ! )
took a CHECK and told him to leave his parts saw in the snowbank by my bottom step he cut up !! LOL !!
now if somebody would make me an offer on that 041av i could be CLEAN and free !!! 
FREE !!!! FREE !!!! FREE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Shouldn't admit it here, but I like to watch Ax Men. If you can stand all the drama and BS it is fun to watch. The Canadians are grapple logging right now and it looks pretty neat.


----------



## jimdad07

Change of shows, here comes Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> He needs a limbing saw?




He used my 440 and 026 both. He is scared of the 440. He likely wont cut down any big trees without me around.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> got exited and forgot the story :msp_biggrin:
> i broke the bottom step off the shop this winter breaking ice,set it aside in the snowbank..
> so this guy falls in love with that 028wb and has to have it..
> i told him something not quite right with it i havent sorted out yet..
> he started it and it ran fine i guess,but it IS a stihl.. he tested it by cutting up my bottom step i had off to the side !!
> asked what i wanted and told him to make an offer..
> he said he had a 021 he took apart to replace crank bearings in,would give me that and $100 for the 028wb.. ( i'm thinking PT barnum was rite ! )
> took a CHECK and told him to leave his parts saw in the snowbank by my bottom step he cut up !! LOL !!
> now if somebody would make me an offer on that 041av i could be CLEAN and free !!!
> FREE !!!! FREE !!!! FREE !!!!!!!!!!


 
If I were closer I would take it off your hands, could trade you a ported 394XP for it.


----------



## jimdad07

You know Ron, at least you have the redeeming quality of liking Dolmars.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Shouldn't admit it here, but I like to watch Ax Men. If you can stand all the drama and BS it is fun to watch. The Canadians are grapple logging right now and it looks pretty neat.


 
Comedy at its best.


----------



## jimdad07

There's another Jim lurking.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> If I were closer I would take it off your hands, could trade you a ported 394XP for it.


 
I got your AD here someplace Jerry..
expect an 041 and a 021 in parts in a big box sometime next week..
will even pay shipping for the husky to here !!


----------



## DSS

roncoinc said:


> got exited and forgot the story :msp_biggrin:
> i broke the bottom step off the shop this winter breaking ice,set it aside in the snowbank..
> so this guy falls in love with that 028wb and has to have it..
> i told him something not quite right with it i havent sorted out yet..
> he started it and it ran fine i guess,but it IS a stihl.. he tested it by cutting up my bottom step i had off to the side !!
> asked what i wanted and told him to make an offer..
> he said he had a 021 he took apart to replace crank bearings in,would give me that and $100 for the 028wb.. ( i'm thinking PT barnum was rite ! )
> took a CHECK and told him to leave his parts saw in the snowbank by my bottom step he cut up !! LOL !!
> now if somebody would make me an offer on that 041av i could be CLEAN and free !!!
> FREE !!!! FREE !!!! FREE !!!!!!!!!!


 
LOL, you ain't free Ron, now you gotta fix the 021!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> He used my 440 and 026 both. He is scared of the 440. He likely wont cut down any big trees without me around.


 

Scared of a 440!! Guess you don`t have to worry about him much.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Comedy at its best.


 
You got that right. I know that most of it is BS, but it is like a car wreck in Nascar or a fight in hockey, you just can't take your eyes off of it.


----------



## caleath

I would like to run a Dolmar one day. I want to run a 090 some day too.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> You know Ron, at least you have the redeeming quality of liking Dolmars.


 
Was that a shot ???????
Ron and the redeaming word on one sentance ??


----------



## jimdad07

I hope you do some day Cliff. I love my 6400, it has good power and good weight. After I get my 120si running, I want to start the save up for the 7900. I do not have enough good to say about them.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Was that a shot ???????
> Ron and the redeaming word on one sentance ??


 
It might have been a little shot, just a teeny one. I know, I know. Redeeming is a little strong:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

daddy66 said:


> LOL, you ain't free Ron, now you gotta fix the 021!!!!!


 
No way in hell Cris !!!
the parts will live outside untill i ship them to Jerry !!
NO more creamsickle allowed inside !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I got your AD here someplace Jerry..
> expect an 041 and a 021 in parts in a big box sometime next week..
> will even pay shipping for the husky to here !!


 
I still have a couple of them 394`s around here someplace that just need me to put em together, I did up 7 a while ago and just got burned out working on them, they make good saws if ya can stand all the orangeness.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I would like to run a Dolmar one day. I want to run a 090 some day too.


 
You havn`t lived til.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I hope you do some day Cliff. I love my 6400, it has good power and good weight. After I get my 120si running, I want to start the save up for the 7900. I do not have enough good to say about them.


 
Your gonna love that 120si 
REAL german engineering..
small saw with a lot of git up n go.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I still have a couple of them 394`s around here someplace that just need me to put em together, I did up 7 a while ago and just got burned out working on them, they make good saws if ya can stand all the orangeness.


 
It's not NICE to tease Ron


----------



## pioneerguy600

And there is a lot you can do to them 120`s.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I could most likely put one together without throwing up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am now hopelessly trapped in this thread, I would have to shut down and reboot to escape...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am now hopelessly trapped in this thread, I would have to shut down and reboot to escape...LOL


 
Hopeless or hapless or helpless ??


----------



## jimdad07

There's no escaping this thread. It is a force to be reckoned with, I have too many tired days at work because of this thread. THANKS A LOT CLIFF!!!


----------



## jimdad07

We could hit 200 pages tonight.


----------



## caleath

Jerry there are worse places you could be stuck. 

Ron whats the matter with you brother....Stihl heal the sick make the lame to walk and cure blindness.



Huskys suck anyway....way too much orange.


----------



## jimdad07

Maybe I shouldn't say this, but I do have an orange saw in my shop...


----------



## jimdad07

It's an Echo 660evl:msp_flapper:


----------



## caleath

I do too....its an echo 302


and it looks like we will make 200 pages tonight.


----------



## jimdad07

Might even hit 300 pages by next weekend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think we all have a skeleton in our closets.


----------



## roncoinc

I wont see the 200 pages tonite 
time to give in to the pillow monster.
Durn Jerry gonne have me dreaming of 394's 

ddrrrooooooollllllll..... if i only had enuf creamsickles to trade him


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I do too....its an echo 302
> 
> 
> and it looks like we will make 200 pages tonight.


 
No problem, don`t fall asleep.


----------



## caleath

Please Jerry,,,,dont tell me that you own a Husky. Say it isnt so.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I wont see the 200 pages tonite
> time to give in to the pillow monster.
> Durn Jerry gonne have me dreaming of 394's
> 
> ddrrrooooooollllllll..... if i only had enuf creamsickles to trade him


 
Heck,..one creamsicle is enough trade material for a 394


----------



## roncoinc

One more post for the cause !!
now i'm gone


----------



## promac850

Yellow saws rule!!!!

(pre-pooplan plasticky crap, of course)


----------



## jimdad07

I will be back in a few minutes. Sweet tooth is raging, has been ever since I quit chewing tobacco a couple of years ago, good thing I don't put pounds on.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello Promac


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Please Jerry,,,,dont tell me that you own a Husky. Say it isnt so.


 
I put em together, don`t go cuttin with them. Been known to tune them up real good ,..for others you know.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I put em together, don`t go cuttin with them. Been known to tune them up real good ,..for others you know.


 
My heart is sad :too_sad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Ron.


----------



## caleath

It would take a good mechanic to make one usable. 

So are we being taken seriously now....I hope not.


Yellow is the color of pee isnt it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> My heart is sad :too_sad:


 
What up ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

A good mechanic can make any engine work well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

200 Pages we have.


----------



## caleath

I almost talked the guy out of a mint David Bradley yesterday too. We wanted too much for it. 

No Pioneers yet...


----------



## RandyMac

Jerry
got you a closer look at the PM800


----------



## pioneerguy600

Be very careful grasshopper, Pioneers are far worse than Macs if the fever gets you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Jerry
> got you a closer look at the PM800


 
That saw is sweet Randy, now I am looking forward to my trip to my BIL`s. You sure one is worth 2 bills.?


----------



## RandyMac

Yep, the Sawking just got over three bills for a nice looking one.

McCulloch Pro Mac 800 chainsaw W b/c Watch saw in video - eBay (item 140518851448 end time Mar-08-11 18:24:00 PST)


----------



## caleath

I let the Stihl bug get to me so I know what I might be in for. 

I will be glad when my last box gets here. I might be able to get the 034 super running. 

Not sure what Stihl to look for next. Now that the 290 is running and the 034 not too far behind. 

I am still not sold on working on these old saws yet. Like I need another one. But you have to be prepared you know.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well dayuuuum!! Guess them Macs must be good for sumpthin. The one I am going to look at may need some goin over, fuel lines carb kit etc, depennds on how it was stored.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You can never have too many Stihls, even if Randy thinks they are weak, they will always bring top prices.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess we hit the bewitching hour, everyone dropped outa sight, turned into a frog?


----------



## caleath

They are lightweights


Randy needs to sell me that super ez on the bench behind that yella thing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hmm, homies aren`t really all that bad. Got to fix one up for my BIL, been dragging my feet on it but got to get a Super XL12 running right for him.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well its 12:20 here so time to pack it, Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Me too Jerry...I just like those older homelites....the lines and stuff are cool.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night guys.


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> They are lightweights
> 
> 
> Randy needs to sell me that super ez on the bench behind that yella thing.


 
nah, I am looking for a blue one too.


----------



## caleath

Randy I have never seen a blue one. They are sure slick looking little saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well, well well, here we are at the bottom of the second page again...LOL
Bump.


----------



## RandyMac

bump






stihls are weak


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stihls are weak


 
What`s that blurry pict of? Kinda looks like a 800.


----------



## RandyMac

Yep, a blurry 800, I went the wrong way with the camera settings.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I figured it might just be foggy there today, saw still looks good by the way.


----------



## caleath

Afternoon gentlemen...my other xl 101 showed up today. Lots of compression and in good shape. I have boyscouts tonight so it will have to wait.

Not sure how long I will be on here but we will see.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Evening Cliff.


----------



## caleath

Hey Jerry....watcha up to?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just chillin, after a hard days work.


----------



## caleath

Me too....looking at ebay for chainsaw bars for my old Homelites


----------



## RandyMac

Weather is changing again. We had 40 watt sunshine earlier, down to 20 watts now. The wind shifted, from the SE now, another storm due in tonight.
The surf is busy eating shoreline and is chewing with it's mouth open, erosion is getting to be a big problem. The ocean has been churned dirty since Oct, no mussels this year, too full of grit.


----------



## caleath

Man they made alot of different models of saw..holy moley


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> Me too....looking at ebay for chainsaw bars for my old Homelites


 
I have some old hardnose bars, they fit models like the 600D and 5-20. nothing of great length.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Me too....looking at ebay for chainsaw bars for my old Homelites


 
There is a lady that posts on the swap meet thread that had a lot of Homie bars and parts, I got 6 NOS bars from her a couple years back, I think her handle is Chainsawlady. Not sure if she has anything left but an eMail might net you some.


----------



## caleath

This would be for a xl 101 I think they had 18 inch bars


----------



## RandyMac

Joyce is a very nice lady


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is a lady that posts on the swap meet thread that had a lot of Homie bars and parts, I got 6 NOS bars from her a couple years back, I think her handle is Chainsawlady. Not sure if she has anything left but an eMail might net you some.


 
I would like to have a nice one for display, I will have a usable one for cutting.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Joyce is a very nice lady


 
That`s it, couldn`t recall her name but she is great to deal with. I also snagged a new rollernose bar, those things are getting scarce.


----------



## caleath

Wow thats something else Jerry


----------



## caleath

I have spent the last 30 mins fighting a 460 circlip. I had to walk away.

Oh and get a bandaid for my finger.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Wow thats something else Jerry


 
Thought Randy might recognize that streatch of sand.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I have spent the last 30 mins fighting a 460 circlip. I had to walk away.
> 
> Oh and get a bandaid for my finger.


 
Those deep dish washers can test your mettle.


----------



## caleath

Not much gets the best of me...this one is.


----------



## GLOBOTREE

*no fighting allowed*

i have seen quieter places than this:boss:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slot screwdriver and a ball pein hammer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

GLOBOTREE said:


> i have seen quieter places than this:boss:


 
Its early.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Weather is changing again. We had 40 watt sunshine earlier, down to 20 watts now. The wind shifted, from the SE now, another storm due in tonight.
> The surf is busy eating shoreline and is chewing with it's mouth open, erosion is getting to be a big problem. The ocean has been churned dirty since Oct, no mussels this year, too full of grit.


 
Seagulls dont worry about a little bit of grit,aint LIKE people eat them nasty things !!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> This would be for a xl 101 I think they had 18 inch bars


 
Why didnt you ask about the bar on the one from the muffler i sent you ??


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Why didnt you ask about the bar on the one from the muffler i sent you ??


 
Heck if I know...I dont always think right you know.

What did it look like anyway?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Seagulls will grow fat from all the stuff chucked up on the shoreline.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Heck if I know...I dont always think right you know.
> 
> What did it look like anyway?


 
Bout 18 inches of it stuck out from the saw,,bout 2 1/2 in wide,,maybe 1/4 in thick..had a groove down the length of it for the chain to ride in 
Kidding man,dont remember it as a showpiece,hardnose if i remember.
had a good day today,got saws and no CREAMSICKLE parts saws showed up on my doorstep !! 
Also with Jerry building and porting me a 394 ,excellent day


----------



## caleath

Thanks Ron....your a funny guy. Take a picture when you get a chance. I have two of those saws now so I might need another one...heck I might just buy that whole saw and save us the trouble of sending it back and forth one piece at a time.




Jerry is building a Husky....say it isnt so. I might have to revoke his man card.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Havn`t touched it yet but IIRC there is still 2 of them somewhere in the shop, all the port work done just needs to be assembled and run in.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Havn`t touched it yet but IIRC there is still 2 of them somewhere in the shop, all the port work done just needs to be assembled and run in.


 
 i'll send you EVERY creamsickle and part i have !! 
the 041 does run good too,no problems at all.
in fact i can deliver them,meet you at that stream with the big fat brook trout,,just have to give me direction there


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have only fixed up one saw from this group so far, got a few more since so plenty of projects there for me to get to.


----------



## caleath

Wow Jerry....thats some mess of saws there. I am in awe


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Thanks Ron....your a funny guy. Take a picture when you get a chance. I have two of those saws now so I might need another one...heck I might just buy that whole saw and save us the trouble of sending it back and forth one piece at a time.
> Jerry is building a Husky....say it isnt so. I might have to revoke his man card.


 
HHmmm,,,i know the 101 shares bar mount with other homies and i should have a bunch of extra bars in the 18in range..
got a crapload of that old homie stuff...
will see what i can find in 101 stuff and take a pic.. may be a bit tho.tomorrow have to gather paperwork for a meeting with a VSO on wend,,and help out at the sugar shack awhile ,and,,,and,,,good thing i dont work !! will find time tho..


----------



## caleath

When you get a chance..no hurry. Not like I dont have alot to do as is. You always have to be on the look out ya know.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That was just a one trip haul, helped clean out a, out of business small engine repair shop, 3-4 th one I helped clean out and get a bunch of saws each time.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have only fixed up one saw from this group so far, got a few more since so plenty of projects there for me to get to.


 
I notice you have them ready to unload in order of importance..
with the creamsickles just trailing the pullons !! LOL !! barely ahead of that MacCat in the back


----------



## pioneerguy600

Might have been a subconsious sorting out of old junk but I can`t remember sorting it in any particular order. All the old homies on the tailgate were my FIL`s saws.


----------



## caleath

Your father in law had some cool saws


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Your father in law had some cool saws


 
He used them all his life, the lumber company he cut for dealt with Homelites exclusively, he could buy one through the company for a lower price and make payments if he so wanted. As one saw wore out another was bought and parts from the older units were swapped over onto the next saw if they fit. There is 35 years of saws there. I have one of his older saws, it is a more rare 663, I will look in my albums to see if I have a pict.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## roncoinc

psstttt,,hey Cliff,,you see where i offered to deliver the saws to Jerry's trout stream and he just blew it off ??
think he keeping something secret there ?? huh ? huh ??
see how he is ??


----------



## caleath

So how long before you get all those done?


----------



## RandyMac

stihls are porky.

Rain is just offshore, going to be breezy again, 40 knots.

Jerry!


----------



## caleath

He must keep his stash of good Stihl stuff nearby....If it was husky stuff...it would be near the trash dump.


----------



## roncoinc

Time to get into my PJ's with the pink kitty cat's and baby blue puppy dog's all over em and cuddle up with my sponge Bob pillow under my superman blanky 
and have pleasant dreams of a ported 394


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron;..I think you said you did not want to walk 16 miles to get to said trout stream. ..LOL
Just imagine hiking back in there with creamsicles strapped to your back...LOL


----------



## caleath

Thats a cool looking saw Jerry....what is that yella mess there Randy?


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Time to get into my PJ's with the pink kitty cat's and baby blue puppy dog's all over em and cuddle up with my sponge Bob pillow under my superman blanky
> and have pleasant dreams of a ported 394


 

Too many carb cleaner fumes tonight Ron?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> So how long before you get all those done?


 
Its a lifetime addiction, could be years.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> stihls are porky.
> 
> Rain is just offshore, going to be breezy again, 40 knots.
> 
> Jerry!
> 
> Thanks for the picts Randy, now I know what one should look like. Are they made up with a lot of plastic? The rear handle and side covers look like plastic. Not that its a bad thing but I pictured Macs as all metal.
> I have heard again today that there is an 8200, is it a lot like the 800?


----------



## caleath

I would like to have that problem.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Ron, ..I will have a looksee in the big Orange parts dept to see if there is enough bits to put a 394 together.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I would like to have that problem.


 
Careful what you wish for, a couple of years ago I could keep up with the influx of saws but the last couple of years I am drowning...LOL


----------



## caleath

I could see how that could happen... I just started this in October with 1 running saw and now I got a mess going on.

I think for now its gonna be Stihls for work and Homelites for collecting and fun.

There sure are alot of Homies to choose from.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Thats a cool looking saw Jerry....what is that yella mess there Randy?


 
The 663 is a good runner, I got it from him around 10 years ago and rebuilt it. It is a lot like the Homelite ZIP , they were blue.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I could see how that could happen... I just started this in October with 1 running saw and now I got a mess going on.
> 
> I think for now its gonna be Stihls for work and Homelites for collecting and fun.
> 
> There sure are alot of Homies to choose from.


 
Homelite sure made a lot of saws.
I have taken in too many homeless cases...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anyone hear from Jim?


----------



## jimdad07

You guys were busy tonight. I am just getting in and just getting to check in. I got another raise today. I took an after hours service call last Friday night for a guy and the boss liked that. He came out today and said instead of only putting me up to a third year, he is bumping me up to a fourth year instead. That is almost $5 and hour more than I make now. What a good day. Have a good night guys, hopefully I can come out and play tomorrow night if I get home from the BIL's house early enough.


----------



## firefighter33

RandyMac said:


> stihls are porky.
> 
> Rain is just offshore, going to be breezy again, 40 knots.
> 
> Jerry!


 
Thats the 800 right?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You guys were busy tonight. I am just getting in and just getting to check in. I got another raise today. I took an after hours service call last Friday night for a guy and the boss liked that. He came out today and said instead of only putting me up to a third year, he is bumping me up to a fourth year instead. That is almost $5 and hour more than I make now. What a good day. Have a good night guys, hopefully I can come out and play tomorrow night if I get home from the BIL's house early enough.


 
Great news Jim, sleep tight and maybe we will hear from you tomorrow night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

firefighter33 said:


> Thats the 800 right?


 
Randy`s most recent purchase I believe, its an 800.


----------



## caleath

Wow Jim...good things happen to good people I think.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well we reached that time here again tonight,..Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Night Jerry


----------



## caleath

Good morning everyone...rise and shine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yup,..time to get going, nice fine day here.


----------



## caleath

Morning Jerry,

I got that 460 mostly put together. Vac tested good and now I find out I forgot to get a new impulse line. I am sure the dealer has one right?

Dang little circlip gave me fits. I wonder why you couldnt use an internal snap ring? I guess the groove probably isnt cut for it anyway.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Perserverence pays off, those clips take a bit of figuring out but after you do a couple hundred they get easier....LOL
The impulse line will likely have to be ordered in, not considered a regular maintainence item.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Morning Jerry,
> 
> I got that 460 mostly put together. Vac tested good and now I find out I forgot to get a new impulse line. I am sure the dealer has one right?
> 
> Dang little circlip gave me fits. I wonder why you couldnt use an internal snap ring? I guess the groove probably isnt cut for it anyway.


 
Creamsickle had YOU licked for awhile ?? LOL !!

Glad to see Jerry up early , must be going to get a good start on my 394


----------



## caleath

Yep they had to order it. But I had it off and he had a lean seize with this saw. So its getting replaced.

I did vac and pressure test it and it looks good so far.


----------



## roncoinc

Ran out of heat in the shop,had to go get some diesel fuel.
now to warm it up and look for 101 parts and bars for cliff


----------



## roncoinc

Heheheehheeee,, wit till Cliff sees THIS !!

A lot better looking than the pic shows too.very nice condition.


----------



## caleath

parts is parts.....its goona be 70 here today...you want me to send some to you?


----------



## John R

WOW 206 pages, and now 3087 reply's as of now, maybe it'll will be a perpetual thread.


----------



## caleath

Lets hope so,,,it has been a bit dull lately. Maybe I need to someithing to stir things up


----------



## caleath

Ok now you asked for it....Macs suck.


----------



## caleath

Heheheehheeee,, wit till Cliff sees THIS !!

A lot better looking than the pic shows too.very nice condition.


What the heck is that....like 7 feet long?


----------



## paccity

chain saws suck. harvesters rule.


----------



## caleath

Man you guys need to wake up for crying out loud.


----------



## RandyMac

paccity said:


> chain saws rule. harvesters suck .




stihls are weak.


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> Man you guys need to wake up for crying out loud.




Whaaaaat!!!...I'm awake..I was just resting my eyes....


----------



## paccity

HA! randy, made me go back and read my post.


----------



## pioneerguy600

At least we are on the 1st. page this evening,..good work guys.:msp_smile:


----------



## RandyMac

Rainin', breezy but not all that cold, low 50s.

Playin' in the shop later, got a fresh bottle of Beam.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I`ve been known to party with Jim and Jack.


----------



## paccity

RandyMac said:


> Rainin', breezy but not all that cold, low 50s.
> 
> Playin' in the shop later, got a fresh bottle of Beam.


 
same here, prob a beer. save the brown stuff for onother day.


----------



## caleath

We worked hard to keep it on the 1st page. No drinking for me...I am gonna have a DP.

Dont feel like working on saws today. Maybe I should start drinking....?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t have any saws to work on..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t have any saws to work on..:hmm3grin2orange:


 
bs dont let ron see that


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> bs dont let ron see that


 
Ahem,..in the house...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Is there such a thing as a PM82?? Randy??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ghost town, tumbleweeds rollin down mainstreet.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Heheheehheeee,, wit till Cliff sees THIS !!
> 
> A lot better looking than the pic shows too.very nice condition.
> 
> 
> What the heck is that....like 7 feet long?


 
 was wondering when you would notice !!!
thats a gen-u-whine homley-ite hardnose bar with a tad more than 24 inches stickin out at ya !
a tad of polishin and it shine up real nice 
got the worn chain for it too..
just the setup for a shelf sitter.
any homie freak would LOVE to have this thing..
now how hard can you press on Jerry to get a 394 built ????


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ahem,..in the house...LOL


 
:msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

HHmmm.......
i show up and everybody goes into hiding ??
ok,,i'm leaving,you can all come out now...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been in and around all evening.


----------



## jimdad07

New faces on here tonight. Hi guys. Stopped by my Dolmar dealer tonight on the way home from work. Didn't get out of there for about an hour and a half. He has saws there from when his dad opened up on 1927, this guy is 57 his dad had him real late in life. Pretty neat stuff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s the kind of shops I like to drop in and spend some time in.
I have a shop that has been repairing vehicles since 1903,owned and operated by a 3rd generation member of the same family. The place and yard out back plus many storage buildings are full up of vintage trucks,cars, tractors and parts for everything imaginable.


----------



## jimdad07

I like going over to Stan's. He has been a dealer of many lines over the years so he has a little of everything. He says Dolmar has been his favorite one yet. He even has some Orline saws kicking around, one of them a Ford promo saw. He has an 090 in great shape and then a Poulan Pro 125cc monster as well.


----------



## jimdad07

I see Ron is lurking in the shadows. I have a question for you Ron. What are the Makita cylinders made of? I have been told that they are chrome, not the Mahle. Any truth to that?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> New faces on here tonight. Hi guys. Stopped by my Dolmar dealer tonight on the way home from work. Didn't get out of there for about an hour and a half. He has saws there from when his dad opened up on 1927, this guy is 57 his dad had him real late in life. Pretty neat stuff.


 
Gee,,i wonder how many years AFTER they opened creamsickles got invented ??


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl came out in the the early 1930's didn't they?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I see Ron is lurking in the shadows. I have a question for you Ron. What are the Makita cylinders made of? I have been told that they are chrome, not the Mahle. Any truth to that?


 
They prob made out of whatever the chinese have handy to melt down,then plate inside with nikasil..
oh !! original makita ?? One i have beside me is a mahle,thot all of them were except aftermarket ones ??

\


----------



## roncoinc

Just for Jerry..
excellent shape cover..
got the rope tight too


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry there is a certain Creamsickle doubter that would rather cut wood with a saw that looks like a pumpkin that might be able to sleep tonight if you could build him a 394. I know such a machine, if you can call it a machine, is not worthy of your talents, but everybody has their weaknesses. Even if liking Husky saws is like liking Milwaukee's Best Ice, not bad for the price, but you could do a lot better.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> They prob made out of whatever the chinese have handy to melt down,then plate inside with nikasil..
> oh !! original makita ?? One i have beside me is a mahle,thot all of them were except aftermarket ones ??
> 
> \


 
That's what I thought, but my Dolmar dealer didn't agree with me. Of course he doesn't care for competition very much no matter what the saw is.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ode to the fightin thread

Once upon a time on a far away site,
there were several fellows that wanted a fight.
No blood was drawn, 
some stayed on til dawn.
Remarks concerning chainsaws were often exchanged,
all in good fun , no one was estranged.
Now Macs are yella,
we all know this fella.
Comes round here a talkin,
our saws are not rockin.
We all know he prefers 6-7 cube oldies,
saws too big to be useful, they must be goldies.
Most wanted to be civil,
others wanted info on filin chisel.
We have mechanics and porters,
some are close to bein hoarders.
Somehow we all get along,
lets hope Cliffies thread grows 300 pages strong.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Cliff!! Have a good day?


----------



## caleath

Good evening fellas


Thats one cool bar for sure there Ron. 

Jerry, Ron wants me to push you to finish a....a....a....ahem....well....I cant really say it

a Husky.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ode to the fightin thread
> 
> Once upon a time on a far away site,
> there were several fellows that wanted a fight.
> No blood was drawn,
> some stayed on til dawn.
> Remarks concerning chainsaws were often exchanged,
> all in good fun , no one was estranged.
> Now Macs are yella,
> we all know this fella.
> Comes round here a talkin,
> our saws are not rockin.
> We all know he prefers 6-7 cube oldies,
> saws too big to be useful, they must be goldies.
> Most wanted to be civil,
> others wanted info on filin chisel.
> We have mechanics and porters,
> some are close to bein hoarders.
> Somehow we all get along,
> lets hope Cliffies thread grows 300 pages strong.


 
That is now the Fightin' Thread prayer. Nice work Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Gee,,i wonder how many years AFTER they opened creamsickles got invented ??


 
As a matter of fact, that very same year.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Good evening fellas
> 
> 
> Thats one cool bar for sure there Ron.
> 
> Jerry, Ron wants me to push you to finish a....a....a....ahem....well....I cant really say it
> 
> a Husky.


 
Just say "Orange turd" and we'll all know what you meant.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Stihl came out in the the early 1930's didn't they?


 
3-4 years earlier.


----------



## jimdad07

What year was the Orange Turd founded?


----------



## caleath

It was ok...had to sit and watch contractors all day. Not my idea of fun. They get just about done and we find out what they are doing is causing trouble with other phones. Mad rush at the last min to get it all straightened out. I had a massive skull splitting headache when I got home. I took some tylenol and I am better now. 

Jim any new saws...?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Just for Jerry..
> excellent shape cover..
> got the rope tight too


 
Nice,.. don`t see many with an intact cover.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Good evening fellas
> 
> 
> Thats one cool bar for sure there Ron.
> 
> Jerry, Ron wants me to push you to finish a....a....a....ahem....well....I cant really say it
> 
> a Husky.


 
Buut,..buttt, ..Huskies SUCK!!


----------



## jimdad07

No new saws tonight, we are picking up an 039 Saturday. That dealer I mentioned earlier wants me to mill up a nice sized cherry log for him. I might try to work out a trade with him for something he has if he can part with any of them.


----------



## caleath

Nice Jerry, made my day.


Thats a neat saw there Ron. Wood grain and all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That is now the Fightin' Thread prayer. Nice work Jerry.


 
Thnks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> What year was the Orange Turd founded?


 
Debatable but much later. They sure looked strange.


----------



## caleath

I have wanted to run a 039 I had been searching for a p/c for my 290 but they arent too common. 

I hate to say it but I sorta stopped looking for saws since I got that load Saturday. I know I know...whats wrong with me.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> That's what I thought, but my Dolmar dealer didn't agree with me. Of course he doesn't care for competition very much no matter what the saw is.


 
If your talking about the aftermarket BB setups,,i wouldnt ague about it.. they are fine..


----------



## jimdad07

Saw history is pretty neat. There has been all kinds of different ones out there. Logging history in general is pretty good to hear about. I am curious when Husky started, I might look it up.


----------



## caleath

Orange Turd...I like that name.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> If your talking about the aftermarket BB setups,,i wouldnt ague about it.. they are fine..


 
You still pretty happy with your monster Dolkita? I am getting closer to turning my 6400 into a 790o.


----------



## roncoinc

Somehow we all get along,
lets hope Cliffies thread grows 300 pages strong.
while Jerry works on that 394 for RON ! 

LOL !!!!!!!!! :jester:


----------



## caleath

So Ron....did you find any good Homelite parts for me...other than the 60 foot bar?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I have wanted to run a 039 I had been searching for a p/c for my 290 but they arent too common.
> 
> I hate to say it but I sorta stopped looking for saws since I got that load Saturday. I know I know...whats wrong with me.


 
Coming to your senses already?


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Somehow we all get along,
> lets hope Cliffies thread grows 300 pages strong.
> while Jerry works on that 394 for RON !
> 
> LOL !!!!!!!!! :jester:


 
Might happen if Ronnie is a very good boy, Santa is watching.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> You still pretty happy with your monster Dolkita? I am getting closer to turning my 6400 into a 790o.


 
Phhttpthhttt !! save 2/3 the cash and get 5cc more and get out the dremell,have a little fun, shame the 7900 and make the 100cc boys wonder what YOU doin !!
that thing throw a rooster tail so hot will melt any creamsickle in sight ! 
84cc of grunt,git and go !


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Coming to your senses already?


 

I guess so...I just reminded myself that I was going to be selective.
That went out the window didnt it. I went over there to buy that Whiz he had, it was mint original bar and chain. I thought buying the rest would net me that saw too. I did get the old Poulan but not really my thing.

I hope to be able to trade off some of what I got for what I want. Who knows


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> So Ron....did you find any good Homelite parts for me...other than the 60 foot bar?


 
After finding that bar i got into other things..
what you interested in ?
want the rest of that saw ?? think flywheel keyway broke,,?
got other homies and parts,to many


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tradin can work for ya.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Might happen if Ronnie is a very good boy, Santa is watching.


 
SANTA ???? that means Xmas !! long time away !! 
i cant be good THAT long !!


----------



## caleath

I will keep in mind that you have that stuff. I wont be able to get to my stuff for a little while yet. Keep on the lookout for an original bar I can use for that 101...under 3 feet long.


----------



## caleath

Heck I wont be good long before I go to bed.....

Glad to see everyone out here tonight. Where is Randy?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am really slow when working on Huskies.


----------



## jimdad07

The original Husqvarna company was formed in 1689 as a weapons manufacturer for the Swedish military.


----------



## caleath

HOMELITE CHAINSAW EZ BAR 18" TOTAL LENGTH - eBay (item 360321111177 end time Mar-19-11 17:34:32 PDT)

I am looking at this bar on Ebay. What do you guys think?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am really slow when working on Huskies.


 
Have to work up the stomach for it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Randy was on here earlier but went to work on his saws and opened a new bottle of Beam.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> The original Husqvarna company was formed in 1689 as a weapons manufacturer for the Swedish military.


 
Yep but not saws, 1947 or there abouts for saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Have to work up the stomach for it?


 
Yepper +1.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I will keep in mind that you have that stuff. I wont be able to get to my stuff for a little while yet. Keep on the lookout for an original bar I can use for that 101...under 3 feet long.


 
That IS an original homelite bar for the 101.
24 in hardnose.
can read the red homelite in places.
that may even BE the bar that came on the 101 it is on in the pic.


----------



## caleath

Ron I had no idea they put a bar that long on a 54 cc saw. If it is we need to talk about that for sure. 

Hard to believe that little saw is 54 ccs...its lighter than most new saws of that size.


----------



## jimdad07

Looks like I have a little girl here who won't go to sleep for mommy so I guess it is my turn. She is wound tonight, as she is most nights. See you guys tomorrow night.


----------



## caleath

Yep 10 1/2 pounds for the powerhead.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What is the size of the tail end for the 101? A lot of the 24" hardnose bars are fairly wide on the tail end.


----------



## caleath

Good luck Jim....kids can sure be tough to get to bed sometimes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Jim.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ron I had no idea they put a bar that long on a 54 cc saw. If it is we need to talk about that for sure.
> 
> Hard to believe that little saw is 54 ccs...its lighter than most new saws of that size.


 
The more i think about it,,,,,,,,,,all my other homie bars are the large mount............ dont have anything else that bar would fit,,,,i dont think ?? that saw has an unusuall homie mount,not much fits,,so it must be the bar that was on that saw when i got it..


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> What is the size of the tail end for the 101? A lot of the 24" hardnose bars are fairly wide on the tail end.


 

I have no idea, I didnt get a bar with any of them


Bar Mount Pattern: 01

Does this help?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tail end on those bars are narrower?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> What is the size of the tail end for the 101? A lot of the 24" hardnose bars are fairly wide on the tail end.


 
Tail is narrow and the oiler holes are diff than the rest,,the bar stud size is smaller,width of the bar is smaller too.
MAY fit the homie 123 also,didnt check that one..


----------



## pioneerguy600

K095 is small mount Husqvarna I think.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hmmmmmm, ..think I may have a NOS one of them but in red and silver.


----------



## caleath

If that bar fits my 101 and you are willing to part with it...then I might need it. If I butter up Jerry some more to get your Husky sooner?


----------



## caleath

I might have to make one red and silver and the other one blue and white


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will pull it outa the Homie parts dept and see what it is, send yoiu a pict of it.


----------



## caleath

Looks like its not too common a bar mount.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not on the Homies, but it fits a lot of the small Pioneers and small mount Huskies.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> If that bar fits my 101 and you are willing to part with it...then I might need it. If I butter up Jerry some more to get your Husky sooner?


 
Man,,it's MOUNTEd to a 101 in the picture !
the one i took your muffler off.
and it dont look nuthin like in the link from acres,that aint rite..
that some kinda universal mout or sumthin,this is original homelite.


----------



## caleath

I like the the lines of these saws, the older Whiz saw too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Can`t say Ron, does the bar have any numbers stamped on it?


----------



## roncoinc

Pillow monster calling me singing sweet songs of 394's..


----------



## caleath

Not sure Ron.. I wish I had a bar that we could be sure of....

When I search for a bar for it on Baileys these are the saws that that bar fits.



lacement chain for this bar is WPL 18 28RC72

This bar fits the following chainsaws with .325 pitch drive:

Alpina/Castor A-40, C-40, CP-41, CP-45, CP-540, CP-600, P-370, P-410, P-460, P510, PRO-41, PRO-45, PRO-540, PRO-600
Cub Cadet CS5018, CS5220, CS5720
Efco 147, 152, 156, 165
Dolmar 109, 110, 111, 112, 113, 114, 115, 116, 117, 118, 119, 120, 120si, 120 SUPER, PS-5100, PS-6800
Homelite 30, 130, 150, 150 A0, 250, 252, 290, 300, 340, CS 40, CS 50, EZ 250, MINI SL, SUPER EZ A0, XL-76, XL-100 SERIES
Husqvarna 33, 36, 38, 40, 41, 42, 44, 45, 49, 50, 51, 55, 55 Rancher, 57, 133, 136, 140, 141, 154, 234, 238, 240, 242XP, 246XP, 254XP, 257, 261, 262XP, 334T, 335XPT, 336, 338XPT, 339XP, 340, 345, 346XP, 350, 351, 353, 357XP, 359, 360, 362XP (More recent models have a D009 mount. Check your current bar mount before ordering.), 435, 440, 444, 445, 450, 455 Rancher, 460, 460 Rancher, 1400, 1600
John Deere CS46, CS52, CS56, CS62
Jonsered 45, 49, 50, 51, 52, 370, 410, 420, 425, 435, 450, 451, 455, 490, 510, 520SP, 521, 525, 535, 590, 941, 2050, 2051, 2054, 2055, 2063, 2141, 2145, 2149, 2149 TURBO, 2150, 2152, 2159
Makita DCS 430, DCS 431, DCS510, DCS 520i, DCS 5200i, DCS 6000i
Maruyama POLESAWS: MC-PL11, MC-PS11
McCulloch 1849 AV, 2046 AV, 2049 AV, 4600, 4700, 4900, 5000, 5500, MS 1434, MS 1436, MS 1636, MS 1839, MS 1846, MS 1849, MS 1850, MS 2046, MS 2049, MS 2050, PM 1845 AV,Pro Mac: 40, 46; Silver Eagle: 2818, 3020; Timber Bear, Timber Bear 20
Olympyk (Oleo-Mac) 941, 945, 950, 951
Partner 410, 510, 540, P-360, P-400, P-450, P-500, P-5000
Pioneer 1074, P-21, P-26, P-28
Poulan 325
Powerhorse 190502, 190503
Redmax G390, G450AVS, G455AVS, G5000, G5000AVS
Sears 35084, 35201
Solo 614, 630, 631, 632, 633, 638, 639, 641, 644, 645, 647, 650, 651, 651 SP, 654, 656
Stanley CS05, CS06


----------



## pioneerguy600

394`s go ak,..ak..ak..ak.


----------



## Cantdog

Great poem Jerry............to bad Stihls suck so much...


----------



## caleath

Maybe you can take a picture of it Ron...either way I think I need that bar....its calling to me all the way here in Texas.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Great poem Jerry............to bad Stihls suck so much...


 
Ha,..ha..ha..


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ha,..ha..ha..


 

Jerry if they only knew, the poor folks who live in the dark.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well would you look at the time, beds calling my name, Nytol.


----------



## Cantdog

Oh we who live in the dark, know.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Jerry if they only knew, the poor folks who live in the dark.


 
They have never ran a Stihl for couple weeks straight, it took about a month for me to come around after running SD`s for close to 15 years.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I never want to go over to the dark side, let those who are there stay there.


----------



## Cantdog

Gwaaaan....you couldn't keep one of those things running for two weeks straight if you had to.....lolol!!!


----------



## caleath

It didnt take that long for me at all. 

No circus peanuts for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Creamsicles never break down.


----------



## Cantdog

Just melt.....right? LOL!


----------



## pioneerguy600

No melting either, start and go for 2000 hrs minimum.


----------



## caleath

Did Ron fall asleep with his computer still on?

I truly have no idea about which is better. I just like them, had someone put a good Husky in my hands when I was picking out saws, I might be a fan. 

But I doubt it.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Cantdog

HHMMMMMMM...........OK......That's amazing..especially when you see so many "How do I fix my Stihl" threads.......Tommy's slippin you cue cards isn't he? LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got a new 266XP, run a tank n a half through it, it sits all alone on a shelf.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HHMMMMMMM...........OK......That's amazing..especially when you see so many "How do I fix my Stihl" threads.......Tommy's slippin you cue cards isn't he? LOL!!!


 
Ole Tommy knows his stuff.


----------



## Cantdog

Don't let it get dusty......you'll be needing it.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

You see so many threads about them because there are twice as many of them out there than all the rest together.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Don't let it get dusty......you'll be needing it.....


 
I will never "need" that saw....LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You see so many threads about them because there are twice as many of them out there than all the rest together.


 
You know thats right


----------



## Cantdog

Well It's back to bed for me.....had just enough energy to plague you for a time. Real nice poem though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I actually like running my 670 Champ,...into the gravel...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> You know thats right


 
yup +1


----------



## caleath

Yeah its time for bed for me too...we will have to take this up again tomorrow night.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> i actually like running my 670 champ,...into the gravel...lol




hsssssssssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite Robin, hope you are feelin better, thanks for sparrin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Yeah its time for bed for me too...we will have to take this up again tomorrow night.


 
Nite Cliff, tomorrow +1.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning all, bright sun here this morning at -8 C.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Jerry 34 F here, kinda dim and dismal...rain this afternoon...feeling a tad better gonna try and get over to the shop and see if I'm up to doing some light work.....got some LCC to break into a half dozen window flashings and an ol fashioned barn door wooden slide bolt to make...just small projects that need to be done none the less. Perhaps make a little headway on the saws too. We'll see how long the energy lasts.


----------



## caleath

Weather should be nice here today. Sitting through my morning ### chewing. Every day we hear the same thing. 

Anyway hope every one has a great day.

Oh and I saw a show on TV last night. It comes on the History Channel and its called Modern Marvels. It was about saws and chainsaws. They had a whole section about medical saws. One saw was the first chainsaw invented. I think it was in the 1800's and it was used to cut bones with. Hand cranked and looked like some sort of genius came up with it. Then they got to the chainsaw...guess what brand they covered...you guessed it. The mother ship....It was the Stihl rescue saw. I think its based on the 460.


----------



## RandyMac

Noisy morning guys
Thunderstorms!

Gotta ship off a saw, but after Dr. visit, gone hypertensive, rang bell on meter.:msp_mad:


----------



## caleath

Take it easy Randy...no more dinging the bell.

Are you shippin a saw to me? Thats awful nice of you. I dont recall giving you my adress. I sure hope is a goodun...


----------



## RandyMac

sending a geardrive to WI.

I gotta NU17 and a Homelite 5-30N for projects.
Getting serious about clearing out things I won't get too.


----------



## caleath

Here is a picture of that medical chainsaw I was talking about


----------



## Cantdog

Cliff..How did you get a picture of one of Jerry's Stihls, anyway????LOL!!


----------



## caleath

I am just trying to figure out where the bar oil goes.


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,seems to be some confusion on the homelite bar..
a small mount husky will work,have to raise the oiler hole a tad and elongate the adjustment hole to fit the oval adjuster of the homie.
as far as the bar i have the question of will it fit a homie xl-101 i have made it simple enuf even a stihl owner can understand it will fit  (jk) ..
in fact pictures so the most die hard still fan can see and understand !!


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> I am just trying to figure out where the bar oil goes.




Don't need any....It's a Stihl.......self oiling........LOL!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> Don't need any....It's a Stihl.......self oiling........LOL!!!


 
yep, they feed off their own fat.


----------



## roncoinc

Left the heat on in the shop.
better get back down there and let that jred 525 aggitate me some more  i'm an equal oppertinity hater,hate em all !!!


----------



## Cantdog

It's OK Ron....if it makes ya feel better I don't have any use for a 525 either.....or 510...or 535.....or 520....


----------



## caleath

OK,,seems to be some confusion on the homelite bar..
a small mount husky will work,have to raise the oiler hole a tad and elongate the adjustment hole to fit the oval adjuster of the homie.
as far as the bar i have the question of will it fit a homie xl-101 i have made it simple enuf even a stihl owner can understand it will fit (jk) ..
in fact pictures so the most die hard still fan can see and understand !!


ok ron...I just want to know when is it supposed to be here?


----------



## firefighter33

RandyMac said:


> sending a geardrive to WI.
> 
> I gotta NU17 and a Homelite 5-30N for projects.
> Getting serious about clearing out things I won't get too.


 
Hey Randy what all does that 5-30N need?


----------



## caleath

I wonder if Ron is out packaging up my bar for rapid transit to Texas...I cant wait to run that little saw with that huge bar. I might have to get some skip chain for it.


----------



## RandyMac

firefighter33 said:


> Hey Randy what all does that 5-30N need?


 
I'll get back to you. I got beached by the Dr.appearently 192/98 was well and beyond my limits. Eh. Gotta pick up the meds, blah.

Cleared off some, very sunny, in between hourly squalls.


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> I'll get back to you. I got beached by the Dr.appearently 192/98 was well and beyond my limits. Eh. Gotta pick up the meds, blah.
> 
> Cleared off some, very sunny, in between hourly squalls.


 
Yeah thats not good Randy...take care of that BP.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A hefty shot of Beam should bring it down.


----------



## caleath

You missed a bunch today Jerry... I think I bought that 044 from that guy today. I think I found him a good used one for the same price as fixing this one. Time to start scrounging for 44 parts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s great Cliff, you can`t have too many 044`s.


----------



## caleath

Yep I guess so. I might have to find a 460 top end to put on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is the first step toward a 460 ported and milled all out woods saw.


----------



## caleath

A guy can dream cant he.


----------



## jimdad07

An 044? If you're gonna get one to rebuild, might as well get the best. Tons of parts out there, great score Cliff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta dream and start somewhere, like I said, its the first step.


----------



## jimdad07

Personally I would take a 455 Rancher over that, if it was blown up of course.


----------



## caleath

I still have to finish the 034. Too many irons in the fire right now.

I need to start training my son to work on them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Personally I would take a 455 Rancher over that, if it was blown up of course.


 
You been drinkin Beam,..Jim?


----------



## caleath

I offered him 50 bucks for it...it needs bearings seals p/c. Its pretty ragged out. Time to start looking for parts to put away to build it up.


----------



## jimdad07

Have to pick up a little Skil chainsaw next week, it is one of the smaller ones with a chainbrake, 16" bar and hardly a scratch on it. Runs very well. Got it for $50. There's my swamp saw.

PS: I get to keep it.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> You been drinkin Beam,..Jim?


 
I been thinking about drinking some Beam. This week has been too good, somethings gotta give.


----------



## caleath

What happened with the 250's?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I been thinking about drinking some Beam. This week has been too good, somethings gotta give.


 
LOL,..don`t tempt fate.


----------



## caleath

Your luck has been going so well...I wouldnt want to mess it up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have found that if the cases and crank are good then a 044 is always worth rebuilding, they bring crazy prices for good running ones on eBay.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> What happened with the 250's?


 
Those are the boss's. I have the suspected super just about torn down. The other I haven't gotten to yet, been back at it at the BIL's house most nights after work. Hopefully I'll have that other one running for the weekend, just to say goodbye to it. Not quite as sad about those though, they just don't do it for me. I like the pro-macs better.


----------



## pioneerguy600

No saw work for me, got no saws to work on, feelin so down!!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> OK,,seems to be some confusion on the homelite bar..
> a small mount husky will work,have to raise the oiler hole a tad and elongate the adjustment hole to fit the oval adjuster of the homie.
> as far as the bar i have the question of will it fit a homie xl-101 i have made it simple enuf even a stihl owner can understand it will fit (jk) ..
> in fact pictures so the most die hard still fan can see and understand !!
> 
> 
> ok ron...I just want to know when is it supposed to be here?


 
Depend on how hard you can whack on Jerry to get my 394 done !!!
LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> No saw work for me, got no saws to work on, feelin so down!!


 
UH ,,, what ?? 

no 394's to port ?

poor cliff, leave him without a 101 bar...


----------



## pioneerguy600

I thought I said saws, not them orange pumkins. Still tryin to work up enough gumption to work on the ,Oranges.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will send Cliff a brand new NOS bar for the 101 still in its jacket.


----------



## caleath

I have been trying to work on saws...dang pos poulan 2150 is going in the trash...I have had it. Not worth any more of my time or effort.

I did start cleaning up the little poulan top handle. I wanted to see what sorta shape its in. Someone here wants it and I wanted to make sure of its condition.

brb need to eat


----------



## jimdad07

I feel kind of bad for you Ron, no one wants to polish an orange turd. I got the other 250 running pretty good tonight. Cleaned the carb and it fired right up. Finally got into some really good parts on the other 250. The cylinder looks good so far, I just have to pull the piston. Glad to get that other one running decent.


----------



## caleath

So you would rather send me a new bar than work on a Husky?


----------



## jimdad07

Wouldn't you?


----------



## caleath

Sorry Ron I am not sure I have too much pull with Jerry....who knows.....

Jerry pretty please.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Sorry Ron I am not sure I have too much pull with Jerry....who knows.....
> 
> Jerry pretty please.


 
Quick Cliff ,..send me your shipping address,..anything to save me from working on an orange turd.


----------



## jimdad07

Where's Robin hiding?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Quick Cliff ,..send me your shipping address,..anything to save me from working on an *orange turd.*


 
Finally, I have coined a term that someone else actually used. I feel validated.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think Robin wore himself out today, run outa steam.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Where's Robin hiding?


 
Yup,..orange turds suck!!!


----------



## caleath

po box 228 
detroit tx
75436


They look like circus peanuts to me.


----------



## caleath

I feel sorry for ron....and all the other Husky lovers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> po box 228
> detroit tx
> 75436
> 
> 
> They look like circus peanuts to me.


 
I still have to dig into the Homelite parts dept. to find that bar, likely this Sat.


----------



## caleath

I will buy it from you...and you can still make ron his turd.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A newbie Husky owner reading this thread for the first time would be shocked...:msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Noooooooooo,...save me from having to work on a Husky.


----------



## caleath

Yeah I bet that they would. I might like one if I ever got to run a good one.

Hey guess what...that 44 is a 12mm wrist pin....how about that.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Yeah I bet that they would. *I might like one if I ever got to run a good one*.
> 
> Hey guess what...that 44 is a 12mm wrist pin....how about that.


 
A what?:jawdrop:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Great, the 12mm can take either a 10mm cylinder or 12 mm cylinder. The early 10 mm cylinder on a 12 mm saw is the strongest so I have found.


----------



## jimdad07

No saws to work on Jerry? I wish you would get at least one soon. Come on down to NY, we'll find some projects for you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> A what?:jawdrop:


 
Orange turd.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Not to sound ignorant, but how do you make it work with the wrist pin being larger than the older 10mm?


----------



## caleath

Doesnt having the 12mm pin make the 460 top end swap possible.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> No saws to work on Jerry? I wish you would get at least one soon. Come on down to NY, we'll find some projects for you.


 
Yea,..I was hoping to get another one soon just to give me something new to work on. Oh well,..I got some new Pioneer parts so maybe I will tackle another Pioneer project.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Not to sound ignorant, but how do you make it work with the wrist pin being larger than the older 10mm?


 
The cylinder does not know what size the piston pin is Jim.


----------



## caleath

You want me to send you my 034 to work on? That will give you something to do.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Doesnt having the 12mm pin make the 460 top end swap possible.


 
Yes


----------



## jimdad07

My Dolmar dealer was once a Pioneer dealer way back when, he has a few of them kicking around on the junk piles outside, can't get him to part with any of them, says he's going to fix them up someday. Makes me crazy to see all that good old metal just rotting away in the weather.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> You want me to send you my 034 to work on? That will give you something to do.


 
You send me yours,...I will send you mine.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> The cylinder does not know what size the piston pin is Jim.


 
Need to get new glasses, I just re-read your post. I missed the part that said cylinder, sorry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

If they are setting outside then they are likely toast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Need to get new glasses, I just re-read your post. I missed the part that said cylinder, sorry.


 
No problem Jim,...I need glasses to.


----------



## jimdad07

It's too bad Jerry to see them all. The guy has the history of chainsaws right there thrown all over his yard and back forty. He even has an old two man saw lying out there. There are trails through his shop to get anywhere. I have gone in there and seen the same saw sitting in pieces on the floor in the same spot it sat a year ago when I started going in there.


----------



## caleath

So I have to work on a Husky then?


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to head to bed. Have a good night guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have seen similar places like that also, sad to see all that stuff go to waste. My brother and I cleaned out an old saw shop 20 years ago, threw 300 odd saws into a loadlugger bin for scrap metal....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Jim, ..gotta go soon myself.


----------



## caleath

gonna leave me here by myself huh?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> So I have to work on a Husky then?


 
I will send you my 036PRO with modified P&C. 
It might take you a little while to figure out what P&C it has on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> gonna leave me here by myself huh?


 
Not just yet.


----------



## caleath

Oh a mystery huh?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Most of my saws are.


----------



## caleath

Just dont tell me its a Husky cylinder....I can live with a Pioneer one


----------



## pioneerguy600

All Stihl.


----------



## caleath

038?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tried that but it would not rev properly.


----------



## caleath

heck if I know


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Cliff,..Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Now you cant go to bed without telling me what cylinder you have on that saw.


----------



## caleath

Here is my small Stihl family


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think Robin wore himself out today, run outa steam.



Morning all.....I did kinda peter out last night...Daughter and I went out to dinner last night (my birthday)...couple glasses of wine (wasn't quite up for any thing stronger) Wifes father and another guy play acoustic Jazz at this place every other wed night 6:00-8:00 so I after being ill all week, some real good food, couple glasses of wine, very good mellow dinner jazz..........zzzzzzzzI was pretty mellow, daughter drove home, I checked on you guys but things were real slow here. I didn't have didn't even have enough horse power to jab Jerry a little. But I am out the door this morning and back to work.....gonna be a nice day here....we'll see if I am back to normal....let's see???????? Oh yeah!!!! Stihls Still Suck!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning all, a bit damp here this morning but it will clear quickly. At least I don`t have to shovel it and its above freezing.


----------



## caleath

Good morning all..looks like its going to be a good one.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Good morning all..looks like its going to be a good one.


 
Thats what i thought too.
got up and above freezing out,got a 12 hr burn out of the stove,made blueberry pancakes for breakfast,bright sunny day..
things looking good !
then i signed in here to see how Jerry was doing on my saw  
turned everything around..cliff gets a NOS bar,,my dream of a 94cc saw gone. now it's should backdrag my muddy driveway,clean out the shop,do some laundry,take out the trash etc..
then went and looked to see what i got for responses on a helpfull and informative post i did last nite on a model of orange turd..
got ONE response !!  
Jerry's right,aint worth the trouble.


----------



## farrell

morning gentlemen, looks like a nice day here too. hows everyone? whats new? i am waiting on all kinds of parts to come for the jred 2071 for my uncle and husky 372xp for me.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> morning gentlemen, looks like a nice day here too. hows everyone? whats new? i am waiting on all kinds of parts to come for the jred 2071 for my uncle and husky 372xp for me.


 
I'm just sitting here trying to find some ambition,or hoping IT will find me.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I'm just sitting here trying to find some ambition,or hoping IT will find me.


 
sounds like fun! i am at a stand still currently till parts come. ordered a blown up 372xp to use to fix the 2071 but when i got the 372 i decided i wanted to keep it and rebuild it for myself. i have wanted one for a long time. so i ordered a bunch of parts for the two saws nearly $300 at last check.


----------



## caleath

Ron I think you will find that I used the phrase Pretty Please...to get Jerry hopping on your saw.He is trying to intice me to take that bar to cease and disist with my pleading with him. His attempts to sway me to his side of thinking has been reinforced with bribes of a NOS bar for my homelite. I am not sure what your next volly should be, it looks like a negoation (sp) has broken out. I think we may need a neutral party to interviene (sp?) and try to help move things along.
I nominate Jim for this position. Any seconds?


----------



## farrell

caleath said:


> Ron I think you will find that I used the phrase Pretty Please...to get Jerry hopping on your saw.He is trying to intice me to take that bar to cease and disist with my pleading with him. His attempts to sway me to his side of thinking has been reinforced with bribes of a NOS bar for my homelite. I am not sure what your next volly should be, it looks like a negoation (sp) has broken out. I think we may need a neutral party to interviene (sp?) and try to help move things along.
> I nominate Jim for this position. Any seconds?


 
i will second that!


----------



## caleath

We have a second we will need to put it to a vote. All in favor say I.....


----------



## farrell

caleath said:


> we have a second we will need to put it to a vote. All in favor say i.....


 
i


----------



## RandyMac

stihls suck

Cold, wet and breezy today.

Pressure is down, almost nap time, dammed pills.


----------



## caleath

Randy you forgot to vote.....where is everyone....sleeping again?


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> *Randy you forgot to vote*.....where is everyone....sleeping again?


 
ok
oh hell no!

time for another nap.


----------



## caleath

Hey Randy...have a good nap?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good evening gents, I see Farrel has a couple of saws to work on, I still don`t have any myself.


----------



## caleath

Oh no here we go again....I can hear Ron sigh from here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did you notice I said saws, not thinking of those orange turds....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Looks like I am the only one who didn't say hi this morning. So hi everybody, pretty good day today. I had three hours of windshield time and an easy service call on the other end that sounded a whole lot more complicated than it was, a matter of a burnt out solenoid coil and a bad fuse and then shazam, system back up and running. Went to wrap up a side job and the guy didn't have the materials he was supposed to have so I came home and exercised the 6400 for a little while. Did I say how much I love that saw?


----------



## 7hpjim

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you notice I said saws, not thinking of those orange turds....:hmm3grin2orange:


 
orange....and white?:msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I admit that I have not run a 6400 but if it is anything like is lineage then it can`t be a bad saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

7hpjim said:


> orange....and white?:msp_w00t:


 
Orange and white, now thems real saws...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

7hpjim said:


> orange....and white?:msp_w00t:


 
Uh-oh, this guy has a pile of orange turds in his sig, someone should clean them up before someone steps in them. I guess we all have our weakness, but at least he likes saws.

Jerry I hope you get to try one of those 6400's or 7900's sometime. I have cut with a few different pro saws and I would put those saws up against any of them. The only thing that comes close for me is my 044, and I guess that PP 415.


----------



## 7hpjim

pioneerguy600 said:


> Orange and white, now thems real saws...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Thats what I hear...finally got a couple, ones a monster and one needs an intervention:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 7hpjim

jimdad07 said:


> Uh-oh, this guy has a pile of orange turds in his sig, someone should clean them up before someone steps in them. I guess we all have our weakness, but at least he likes saws.
> 
> Jerry I hope you get to try one of those 6400's or 7900's sometime. I have cut with a few different pro saws and I would put those saws up against any of them. The only thing that comes close for me is my 044, and I guess that PP 415.


 got them first to keep the other 2 from stinkin the place up:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you have wrenched on saws and run them as long as I have then there is only one make that is worth their weight in gold, no need to mention names.


----------



## 7hpjim

as you can see I have become a politically correct multicultural liberal:msp_scared:......well with saws anyhow :msp_w00t:


----------



## jimdad07

I like my 045, it has made good milling saw. Someone on hear said once that 045's were the reason loctite was invented, they might have been right.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Macs have the edge on Locktite.


----------



## 7hpjim

:msp_lol:if I get mine goin its gonna be the winch wench


----------



## jimdad07

That ought to make one helluva winch saw. I see what you mean Jerry, I ran that one 250 last night and could feel it for little while after turning it off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Macs are yella, run one and you`ll be a vibrating fella.


----------



## roncoinc

Man,,do i have a LOT to add tonite !!
but i'm to tired and my dreams have been crushed so i will just go to bed and dream of poted 394's that could have been 
and BIG brook trout,,..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Big brookie time is drawing nearer, I will be dreaming of the 4+ pounder that got away last year, dove under a submerged tree and wound around a branch, snapped my 2 lb tapered leader and took my #14 Wullf.


----------



## 7hpjim

only trout round here is @ Krogers, but we got smallies, eye hybreds,BIG ol catfish and lots of other fun stuff to hook, stick, or shoot.....Gotta LOve America!!!


----------



## caleath

Looks like we have a new visitor...welcome, even if you have all those orange turds...or as I call them circus peanuts.

Ron I am trying brother...you might have to start talking sweet to Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We still have lots of wild brookies and landlocked salmon, they test my experience each year. My best so far was a 20 lb 5 oz fall run bright on my hand made boron 7 footer.


----------



## jimdad07

Maybe we can all work on Jerry for you Ron. Jerry, please in the name of God do something for for poor Ron. It's getting to the point of being sad, almost pathetic, should reach pathetic by tomorrow night. You wouldn't want to turn Ron pathetic, would you Jerry?


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> Hey Randy...have a good nap?


 
Yeah, thanks
I feel like I'm wading upstream.
is it time for another one?


----------



## caleath

wow pathetic..too...we had to go there.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> We still have lots of wild brookies and landlocked salmon, they test my experience each year. My best so far was a 20 lb 5 oz fall run bright on my hand made boron 7 footer.


 
I have a friend who makes fly rods. He likes to go up the the Ausable river in the Adirondacks and nail them trout during the big hatch every Memorial day weekend. I have my eye on Sandy Creek this year and the High Wall on the Black River, some good snow melt going on this year. Might get the fly rod out for the first time in a few years this year.


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> wow pathetic..too...we had to go there.


 
lol!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have seen pathetic before, I will see whats in the taped up Husqvarna box on the weekend, likely Sunday as the wifey has me scheduled for all of Saturday.


----------



## caleath

What the heck with all this fishing talk....I had to hear it all day at work too.

Must be the time of year I guess......fishing is something that I have no interest in.


----------



## jimdad07

Really Jerry, it's for a good cause. Ron hasn't slept in days. He's getting splinters in his a$$ pining away for one of those Orange Turds.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have seen pathetic before, I will see whats in the taped up Husqvarna box on the weekend, likely Sunday as the wifey has me scheduled for all of Saturday.


 
I hope you have a new project by then.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> What the heck with all this fishing talk....I had to hear it all day at work too.
> 
> Must be the time of year I guess......fishing is something that I have no interest in.


 
You do any hunting Cliff?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have a friend who makes fly rods. He likes to go up the the Ausable river in the Adirondacks and nail them trout during the big hatch every Memorial day weekend. I have my eye on Sandy Creek this year and the High Wall on the Black River, some good snow melt going on this year. Might get the fly rod out for the first time in a few years this year.


 
I have built rods for 30 years, my dad built them all his life, he built fine cane/bamboo rods but I started out on glass, then boron. I fish a month each year with fly only. On a good day I catch and release 20+ good size brookies.


----------



## caleath

For gods sake...lets get a orange turd done for Ron. Just kidding...Hey Jim...I need a 250...so you need to get me one done asap.


I will trade you a 25da super.:msp_smile:


----------



## jimdad07

Making a good flyrod takes a certain talent.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> You do any hunting Cliff?


 

I sure do...now you are talking my speed. I dont as much as I used to. I have been to Alaska hunting caribou. That was a long time ago.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Making a good flyrod takes a certain talent.


 
You learn as you go, experiment, read and talk with others that have gone before you, Dale Clements was a big help.


----------



## 7hpjim

caleath said:


> I sure do...now you are talking my speed. I dont as much as I used to. I have been to Alaska hunting caribou. That was a long time ago.


 
Did you take one? or were your fingers too numb from those two tone poopsickles to get a good touch on the trigger?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I sure do...now you are talking my speed. I dont as much as I used to. I have been to Alaska hunting caribou. That was a long time ago.


 
Hunting is a way of life for us up here. We are still meat hunters first and foremost. We like to put a bullet or arrow into our food before it goes on a plate. It must look funny to the neighbors across the road to see me stalk leaf lettuce in the garden during the summer and then shoot it to make a salad.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Fishing is so quiet, no sound other than the dip of the paddle, a little soft splash from the ripples off the side of the canoe. Almost like being one with nature.


----------



## caleath

7hpjim said:


> Did you take one? or were your fingers too numb from those two tone poopsickles to get a good touch on the trigger?:hmm3grin2orange:


 

Yes I did...It wasnt that cold...just the 20s.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fishing is so quiet, no sound other than the dip of the paddle, a little soft splash from the ripples off the side of the canoe. Almost like being one with nature.


 
You got that right. When I was a kid, my uncle that raised me was a camp director of a Boy Scout camp in the Adirondaks in the summers, he was a school teacher, I used to have the run of that camp including its trout streams, lake and swamps that ran into the lake. That was some good fishing. Spent a good many summer days in a canoe casting a line. Used to catch freshwater clams for bait and crawdads and so on. Best summers of my life.


----------



## 7hpjim

jimdad07 said:


> Hunting is a way of life for us up here. We are still meat hunters first and foremost. We like to put a bullet or arrow into our food before it goes on a plate. It must look funny to the neighbors across the road to see me stalk leaf lettuce in the garden during the summer and then shoot it to make a salad.


 
whats your favorite cal? all we can use for deer round here is 12ga, 45 or bigger smokepole, os 357 or bigger straightwalled handcannon, as for varmint....UNLIMITED,,,YEA


----------



## caleath

I wish I had more time to hunt. Something always comes up it seems. I would love to start trapping. My buddy from upstate NY talks about trapping all the time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hunting was first nature for us,grew up hunting as it was what we did to fill the freezer in the fall. Shot my first whitetail the fall I turned 13 with a home made bow, arrows with turkey fletching and flaked stone points. One arrow through the engine room and I had my first 4 pointer.


----------



## jimdad07

7hpjim said:


> whats your favorite cal? all we can use for deer round here is 12ga, 45 or bigger smokepole, os 357 or bigger straightwalled handcannon, as for varmint....UNLIMITED,,,YEA


 
My dirty-dirty (30-30 to most) with the red dot scope for the brush and my .270 for field hunting. Deer season up here starts Sept. 27 and goes into the second weekend of December. It's the happiest season of all. I also like shotgun hunting in the winter for rabbits, grouse and so on. Whatever will fit in the pot.


----------



## 7hpjim

caleath said:


> Yes I did...It wasnt that cold...just the 20s.


 
What do you take in your home state as the Duke would say "you Texas brush popper"


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I wish I had more time to hunt. Something always comes up it seems. I would love to start trapping. My buddy from upstate NY talks about trapping all the time.


 
If you ever get up this way, look me up.


----------



## 7hpjim

deer hunting over till end of Sept, now its fishing, spring turkey, morels, and prairie poodles for fun and to keep the skills sharp!


----------



## 7hpjim

that 270 is a high steppin #, but I have been usin the 25/06 for awhile now, man I like that 1/4 bore!


----------



## caleath

7hpjim said:


> What do you take in your home state as the Duke would say "you Texas brush popper"


 
I use what ever comes to mind...I have a 7mag,243,357,45 colt rifles. I handgun hunt too. Mostly a 41 magnum.


----------



## caleath

Where did ron go?


----------



## pioneerguy600

My dad would not take a deer if he could not get a head shot, he was a 303 man through and through, his army days spent dragging one with him through all sorts of chit.
One day I seen him miss a shot, all afternoon I ribbed him about it and he was quiet like usual. That evening when we reached the lake we had to cross to reach our camp there was a 4 litre Pepsi bottle laying on the stony beach. I jokingly picked it up and flung it out as far as I could into the lake. The light was fading fast and I jokingly said to him, bet you can`t hit that bottle. He up with his trusty sporterized 303 and drove a bullet just under that bottle, it went airborne turning end over end about 20 ' , three fast cracks from that 303 put that bottle close to 100' further away and it fell quietly into the lake. I kept my mouth shut for the rest of that trip.


----------



## 7hpjim

pioneerguy600 said:


> My dad would not take a deer if he could not get a head shot, he was a 303 man through and through, his army days spent dragging one with him through all sorts of chit.
> One day I seen him miss a shot, all afternoon I ribbed him about it and he was quiet like usual. That evening when we reached the lake we had to cross to reach our camp there was a 4 litre Pepsi bottle laying on the stony beach. I jokingly picked it up and flung it out as far as I could into the lake. The light was fading fast and I jokingly said to him, bet you can`t hit that bottle. He up with his trusty sporterized 303 and drove a bullet just under that bottle, it went airborne turning end over end about 20 ' , three fast cracks from that 303 put that bottle close to 100' further away and it fell quietly into the lake. I kept my mouth shut for the rest of that trip.


 
quick on the bolt and sharp on the sights, put the pup in his place


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Where did ron go?


 
He`s sulking.


----------



## caleath

303 is a good round and the enfield was used for a long time. I think some of the ex English colonies still use them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

7hpjim said:


> quick on the bolt and sharp on the sights, put the pup in his place


 
Yep, never seen a better man on a Churchill.


----------



## 7hpjim

caleath said:


> I use what ever comes to mind...I have a 7mag,243,357,45 colt rifles. I handgun hunt too. Mostly a 41 magnum.


 
I like that super 7 too, so much so I have two, but the only thing that I have dispatched with them was hogs, dont think it makes em any deader but sure puts on a cool display when that 150gr nosler hits em in the head!!


----------



## caleath

7hpjim said:


> I like that super 7 too, so much so I have two, but the only thing that I have dispatched with them was hogs, dont think it makes em any deader but sure puts on a cool display when that 150gr nosler hits em in the head!!


 
I can vouch for that one...


----------



## 7hpjim

caleath said:


> 303 is a good round and the enfield was used for a long time. I think some of the ex English colonies still use them.


 
The mad minute sure scared them krauts with all them 303's barkin!!


----------



## caleath

Are we gonna get back to saws......? Huskys suck


----------



## caleath

I guess Jim went to sleep?


----------



## pioneerguy600

The gun is important but the man behind the trigger makes the biggest difference. Dad could kill with his 303 anything I could with my 270 Weatherby MK IV.


----------



## caleath

7hpjim said:


> The mad minute sure scared them krauts with all them 303's barkin!!


 
Yep in the hands of someone that can use one...they are impressive


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Hunting is a way of life for us up here. We are still meat hunters first and foremost. We like to put a bullet or arrow into our food before it goes on a plate. It must look funny to the neighbors across the road to see me stalk leaf lettuce in the garden during the summer and then shoot it to make a salad.




LOLOL!! They wouldn't so amazed if you used the ronco "salad shooter" ( as seen on TV) LOL!! The sun is setting on me, see ya in the AM........Stihls are only half orange...so they're atleast half OK...the white parts suck.....nitey-nite....I'm cutting ZZZZZZZZZZS!!


----------



## 7hpjim

caleath said:


> I guess Jim went to sleep?


 
stihl sucks MORE!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..back to saws, just had a stroll down memory lane, seems to happen more now as I get older.


----------



## 7hpjim

pioneerguy600 said:


> The gun is important but the man behind the trigger makes the biggest difference. Dad could kill with his 303 anything I could with my 270 Weatherby MK IV.


 
270weatherby not win, weatherby is hyper velocity super high power, kinda like a Husqvarna!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

My wife bumped me off the puter, and then she accidently closed me out. It is, however, that time. Have good day tomorrow guys, we'll have more saw stuff to talk about tomorrow night. Goodnight guys.


----------



## 7hpjim

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..back to saws, just had a stroll down memory lane, seems to happen more now as I get older.


 
Its hell to get OLD!


----------



## jimdad07

PS, What do you get when you polish an Orange Turd?


----------



## 7hpjim

jimdad07 said:


> My wife bumped me off the puter, and then she accidently closed me out. It is, however, that time. Have good day tomorrow guys, we'll have more saw stuff to talk about tomorrow night. Goodnight guys.


 
nighty night!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

7hpjim said:


> 270weatherby not win, weatherby is hyper velocity super high power, kinda like a Husqvarna!!!!


 
Yep, 270 Weatherby Mag, just like a Stihl 460 Magnum.


----------



## jimdad07

opcorn:


----------



## jimdad07

A Jonsered.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Robin, soon time for me to.


----------



## 7hpjim

jimdad07 said:


> PS, What do you get when you polish an Orange Turd?


 
nothin..no all orange turds ..only orange and white turds..shine em up and you get a trip to the scrapyard for premium:hmm3grin2orange: price cause you lessened the smell


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> A Jonsered.


 
A what!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Another PS, nice to have another Jim, even if his saw choice is misguided. Have a good night guys.


----------



## 7hpjim

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, 270 Weatherby Mag, just like a Stihl 460 Magnum.


 
Poor old Roy Weatherby is turning over right now


----------



## pioneerguy600

7hpjim said:


> Poor old Roy Weatherby is turning over right now


 
He designed and built some nice old school rifles, I never seen the need to go overseas to get a better firearm.


----------



## 7hpjim

the fight wus fun! nice to meet all you guys, gotta go in a minute too, gotta start the fire, good thing Im not depending on my poopsiskles, Id be w/out firewood:hmm3grin2orange:...Outtahere


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night guy`s, been fun sparrin but gotta go, Nytol.


----------



## Cantdog

7hpjim said:


> Its hell to get OLD!



You know.....that's exactly my late dad always said to me. LOL!

The wife went to Fla for a couple weeks this winter to pick up the daughter coming back from 6 months in Costa Rica, and went to Key west to visit some friends and it seems they have this huge graveyard that is actually a tourist attraction. On one of the stones it said "I'm not sleeping..I'm just resting my eyes" LOLOL!! I've told her that frequently for yrs!!. Another stone's epilogue read "I told you I was sick!!" HAHA!!!!!!


----------



## caleath

Glad to hear the stories Jerry. Nice to have a 2nd jim. I hope we get Ron his orange turd. 


You guys take care I am beat too.


----------



## roncoinc

I see you lurking back there Jerry 
good mornin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning lads, another fine day here, +3 and a bit overcast but no snow, if we get anything later it will just be a bit of rain.


----------



## roncoinc

Cliff asked about the pictures with the lettering and arrows and stuff and what program i used.
comes with windows ,, "paint" . thats it.


----------



## caleath

Good morning all...lets be safe out there.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning lads, another fine day here, +3 and a bit overcast but no snow, if we get anything later it will just be a bit of rain.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Yep about the same here...showers slowly drying up and then really blow W-SW......but warm...mid 50's later....good shop day.


----------



## caleath

Probably going to make 80 here today. Off to the Stihl dealer to pick up a part. 460 in my sights for this evening. Maybe a recoil starter will show up for the 290 and I will get that one done. Whats next? Oh yeah...I am going to say this very quietly...a echo weedeater..shhhh dont tell anyone!


----------



## RandyMac

stihls are highly over rated.

Might hit 50, heavy rain, periodic strong squalls coming up from Cape Mendocino. Surfs up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihls flat out rock, Macs are yellow.
Yep ,..getting a little windy , gusts to 45-50 here currently and starting to cloud over, rain in the forecast.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihls flat out rock, Macs are yellow.
> Yep ,..getting a little windy , gusts to 45-50 here currently and starting to cloud over, rain in the forecast.


 
Good chainsaw building weather it sounds like to me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Good chainsaw building weather it sounds like to me.


 
Ha,..ha, good chainsaw buildin weather but poor weather for workin on orange turds....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Stinkin orange turds


----------



## Cantdog

Hey!!!! What the LL is this your birthdays??????? Stihls suck!!!!I mean it tooo!!!!!! (bump)


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jim looks like we landed about the same time!!! WZZZZUP???


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas...Stihls rule all others drool.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Down with all them droolers, Stihls are #1.


----------



## caleath

So whats new Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nothing new here today, no new saws, no parts nothing to work on.
Just sittin back chillin, been out and filled my belly so time to relax before heading off to bed.


----------



## caleath

You never told me what cylinder you had put on that saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Top secret, possibly one of a kind, it involves cutting off a cylinder and rewelding the base back on.


----------



## roncoinc

WINDY ??? you want windy ????

was in the middle of making sausage,,just about ready to soak the hog casings when i heard a noise outside..went out on the deck and nothing..back inside and NO lecticity !! oh well,high winds,power out,normal..
farted around an hour or so and still no power.. went for a walk down driveway and found this !! 







So out to the main road to find somebody with a phone and call it in..
4 1/2 hrs later they show up.. i was late,wanted to see what they would do with THIS springboard 






didnt get to see that but as i walked up i saw a guy in full PPE,,watching a guy with NOTHING on,not even hearin protection doing the cutting ! 
if i had a 394 i could have had it cleaned up in NO time 
as it was just softwood a stihl would have done fine but they were overpowered with a husky 350  but the hydrolic pole saw ?? now THAT was sumthin !
ended up making a late supper of sausage patty samich,,squeeze it into the casing tomorrow..
so no saw work today,heck,customers cant get in here now anyway with the mud as it is  
you know you live in new england when your main footware is mud boots !!


----------



## caleath

Top secrete huh...tell me its not a freaking turd cylinder.


Ron those hydraulic saws are something else. We have drill that works off the same hydraulic system.


----------



## caleath

Whats up Ron...where is everyone?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Top secrete huh...tell me its not a freaking turd cylinder.
> 
> 
> Ron those hydraulic saws are something else. We have drill that works off the same hydraulic system.


 
I made a stihl hyraulic this morning after breakfast 
i think it was runnin rich tho cause it sounded like it was 4 strokin..
i KNEW it was a stihl cause it made me yawn.. (randymac).

Jery send you that NOS homie bar yet ??


----------



## caleath

Not yet....I think he is too busy working on your saw.


----------



## caleath

Ok I am turning in...cya guys tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Not yet....I think he is too busy working on your saw.


 
Talk about an optimist !! LOL !!!!
did find another bar to fit the 101 but like 16 in and still could read the homelite on it...
strange mount on those series eh ??
man,that was SOME wind today,hope i get phone back soon..
storms always knock down trees you can cut with a stihl,never hardwood trees i can use


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lots of hardwood up here for them Stihls and SD`s but no hardwood for Orange turds....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lots of hardwood up here for them Stihls and SD`s but no hardwood for Orange turds....:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Cmo'n Jerry ! peckerpoles dont count !! all them trees got needles and no leaves up there..!!!
Geeze,had a scare with my 6000I two days ago.. found i left fuel in it..so was gonna run it dry..NO spark !! had put a turd 41 coil in it but it quit on me i guess 
all i had around was a turd 51 coil.. had to grind the top mounting bolt screw boss on the saw a bit for clearance and the mounting holes on the coil quit a bit to get timing right,and still ended up with just a "hair" of advanced timing ..i think it worked out well tho as it runs even better i think !
ever want to convince somebody about an SD,let em run a 6000i ..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning all, nice day here , sun is up and its +1 out all ready. Supposed to be breezy so it won`t get real warm today.


----------



## sachsmo

roncoinc said:


> ever want to convince somebody about an SD,let em run a 6000i ..


 
Never ran a 6000i, but the 6800i is a real turd!


----------



## jimdad07

Morning boys. Fell asleep last night too early. Can't have nothin'. Going to pick up a truck cap this morning an hour and a half away. Be nice to have a truck with a cap again. Looks like we had a ducting of snow last night, should melt off quick. Going to cut some more wood when we get home. Might run the poopin pro a little today.


----------



## sachsmo

'Bout time to resume the fight I had yesterdy,

Clearing the ditch bank of ugggggggh,,,,,,,,,,,Multi Floral Rose.


Got near 100' done of the most knarly tangled mess you would ever want to come up against. 

Some clumps were 12 feet across and grown into nearby trees 15 feet up or better.

If your itchin' for a fight, that chit is about as tuff as it comes.

Burning that loose crap is about as big of fight as cuttin' it and pulling it out!


----------



## farrell

sachsmo said:


> 'Bout time to resume the fight I had yesterdy,
> 
> Clearing the ditch bank of ugggggggh,,,,,,,,,,,Multi Floral Rose.
> 
> 
> Got near 100' done of the most knarly tangled mess you would ever want to come up against.
> 
> Some clumps were 12 feet across and grown into nearby trees 15 feet up or better.
> 
> If your itchin' for a fight, that chit is about as tuff as it comes.
> 
> Burning that loose crap is about as big of fight as cuttin' it and pulling it out!


 
yep very nasty stuff!!!! best to use the tractor and brush hog on that job if you can and have one or have access to one ! less bleeding and swearing involved.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning all, nice day here , sun is up and its +1 out all ready. Supposed to be breezy so it won`t get real warm today.



Moring Jerry ...That was our yesterday....real warm..55F but blew crazy W-SW. Yesterday afternoon I went outside the shop and stood for a few minutes and watched the spruce out back heeling over hard. Was happy all my boats were right behind me...Hi and Dri. Snow is off the gardens and lawns (atleast south facing) but still 3-4 feet in the woods in places. Gotta change the oil & filter on the truck and grease the front end. My previous truck came out of the snowbank enough so I could get the overhead racks off Thurs so gotta see if I can get those installed on the "new" truck today too. Probably find a bit of time for the saws project as well.


----------



## caleath

Good afternoon everyone, sory so late getting on here so late. Great day here in Texas, and at Red River Valley Chainsaw Repair...thats what I call my little shop.

Anyway I got the 460 done. That saw makes me nervous. First customers saw I have gone that deep into. So far so good, I set it up to 4 stroke at 13,000 rpm for a little while. 

I finished up the 290/029 frakensaw too. I still need to mod the muffler etc. But she runs great. 

Next was an Echo weed eater. It gonna need a carb kit and I didnt have one. I did get the lines replaced. 

Next Stihl pole saw. Stud stripped out of the head. I got a helicoil put in it and it needs a primer bulb...no got that one either. 

Next I got the little Craftsman saw put back together and decided to mod the muffler on it...that little saw will scream for sure. 14,000 no problem. Heck its only 13:30/, what am I going to do for the rest of the day.

Oh I forgot I cleaned up the 33 super and shot some fuel in the carb...she popped off so thats good news....dang that saw is loud.


Going to eat some leftovers for lunch and get back outside....

Its 77 degrees and sun out. Beautiful day to be in the shop.


----------



## RandyMac

45 degrees, 30 mph SSE, sunny with hail filled squalls.

Time for another nap.


----------



## caleath

Here is a video of the little saw

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/CCIC6eKNWmI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## caleath

Can anyone guess what saw is doing this?



<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1eO1Q5ZoKLs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## pioneerguy600

Poulan/Craftsman 3 cu series.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> 45 degrees, 30 mph SSE, sunny with hail filled squalls.
> 
> Time for another nap.


 
Any radiation coming with that squall.??


----------



## roncoinc

Another upsetting day in paradise 
after getting power back last nite the internet went down.
didnt get it back untill a few min ago..
went out this morning in the car to the sugar houses open house pancake breakfast with homade bacon and homemade sausage and all the maple syrup you can put on em and found the power company trucks DESTROYED my driveway !! and i mean bad !! bottomed out several times and couldnt drive back in.. backdragging with the plow truck did nothing..the neighbor with his tractor couldnt do anything.. those big trucks sunk in and tore everything up so bad it will be weeks before it dries up enough to smooth out..
so there goes saw sales and repairs,aint nobody gonna want to walk thru 1/2 mile of mud to get here 
oh yeh,,STILL no phone service..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its soft here also Ron, I wouldn`t dare run a dozer or excavator on a dirt road right now, it would just turn to soup. Only thing that works reasonably well right now is surge, 4-6" rough blasted stone. Dump it by the tandem load and spread it with the dozer, stay on top of it only.


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,,what NEEDS to be done here is an excavator and dig down about 10 feet and lay in a proper road..
unfortunatelly finances dictate that i walk in until it dries up


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening all, I just had to temp fate the other night, just had to do it. Picked up the truck cap this morning. Perfect fit for my step side Chevy, no issues there. Went up to the big house to finish cutting firewood for the in-laws with Pop. Finished in great time, the big Poopin Pro ran great. Went to start my truck and the mother f'ing fuel pump gave up the ghost. Thank God it didn't happen on the road on the way home. Got a ride down to my house a mile away with the BIL. Went to start the company van to run into town because my truck was dead, and that mother f'ing company van had a dead battery. There was a shorted cell phone charger to thank for that one, I forgot to unplug it Friday night when I got home.

On the plus side: I am able to sit up and take nourishment, the big Poopin Pro is a frickin animal in the log pile, the wife and kids are well, and the big plus: FOR THE FIRST TIME IN OUR MARRIAGE, THERE IS ENOUGH IN THE BANK TO FIX THE TRUCK WITHOUT ROBBING PETER AT GUNPOINT!!!


----------



## farrell

evening guys. ron sounds like you had fun the last couple days. question for he who can answer, i had an air leak in the oil seal on the clutch side of the husky 268, fixed that today and runs great until its idling and you tip it forward or backward it stalls. doesnt do it side to side. should i worry? any ideas?


----------



## jimdad07

Sorry to hear about your driveway Ron. Hope you can get it fixed soon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ten feet, now your`e trenching. What type of soil you got there?


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> evening guys. ron sounds like you had fun the last couple days. question for he who can answer, i had an air leak in the oil seal on the clutch side of the husky 268, fixed that today and runs great until its idling and you tip it forward or backward it stalls. doesnt do it side to side. should i worry? any ideas?


 
Does it lean (rev high) out and stall when you tip it?

Never mind, not thinking like I should be.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sorry to hear about your truck problems Ron, a fuel pump isn`t a big deal, at least not for me. Changed so many of them friggers everywhere, in the woods during the winter or in the muck in the spring, not sure which is worse. In the garage they are a piece of cake.Make sure you don`t use an aftermarket pump as a replacement, they are all junk as far as I am concerned.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> evening guys. ron sounds like you had fun the last couple days. question for he who can answer, i had an air leak in the oil seal on the clutch side of the husky 268, fixed that today and runs great until its idling and you tip it forward or backward it stalls. doesnt do it side to side. should i worry? any ideas?


 
Your saw is running too rich and fuel is puddling in the crankcase, lean out the idle a little at a time. That`s the L adjustment.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Oh,..in case you didn`t know....HUSKIES SUCK!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Hello Sachsmo, how goes it today? And how is Jerry Myers, aka Orange Turd Technician, doing tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

No orange turds till tomorrow, otherwise doin fine.


----------



## sachsmo

Spent the better O' the day clearing the south ditch bank.

Did get the chance to pull out the old 143 (20" bar) and flush cut a few stumps.

Even limbed a bit with the old girl.

300 feet down,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 300 to go.


Going to stay on top of it this year, Crossbow every 4 weeks.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your saw is running too rich and fuel is puddling in the crankcase, lean out the idle a little at a time. That`s the L adjustment.


 
thanks! why you gotta be hatein all the time? lol!!!!! i have big trees to take down with in the next week. one huge beech, and one huge maple thats rotten on the bottom:msp_unsure:
will my 268 pull a 28" bar okay or should i borrow something bigger?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> thanks! why you gotta be hatein all the time? lol!!!!! i have big trees to take down with in the next week. one huge beech, and one huge maple thats rotten on the bottom:msp_unsure:
> will my 268 pull a 28" bar okay or should i borrow something bigger?


 
Those saws max out around 24" bar/chain around here, we don`t run/use skip chain here so maybe with a skip chain it would run a 28 but I would just run a bigger saw.


----------



## caleath

Nope not a craftsman....


<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-KU65oNVeew" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


I sure do wish I had a nos bar for it...I wonder where I will get one from?


----------



## jimdad07

I kind of wish you had a NOS bar for that saw too. I'd love to see it. That's a nice saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Nope not a craftsman....
> 
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-KU65oNVeew" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> 
> I sure do wish I had a nos bar for it...I wonder where I will get one from?


 
Will look tomorrow, that will be the first time I will be at the shop since we spoke of the possibility of one being there. Lots of old used ones there for shure but IIRC there is a NOS one still in its Homey jacket.


----------



## jimdad07

That's the first time I noticed your setup for a saw vise. Very good.


----------



## caleath

I can tell you this much...that dang saw is so freakin loud. I got my super 2 running too. I got the crankcase split on the 034 and cases are soaking in de greaser. Bearings are supposed to be on the way. 

Not sure what else I got going on. I might get on ebay and find a new Stihl project.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> That's the first time I noticed your setup for a saw vise. Very good.


 
Thanks , I made it myself...handy tool for sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just noticed that your saw is blue and white, that would clash with a red and silver bar.


----------



## jimdad07

This is quite a bit off of topic, but here is song by a guy who had a stroke or some such thing and was in a vegitated state for a year or two. He came out of it and wrote this song, like I said not to get off track, but a damn good tune, thought I'd share with you guys.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Will look tomorrow, that will be the first time I will be at the shop since we spoke of the possibility of one being there. Lots of old used ones there for shure but IIRC there is a NOS one still in its Homey jacket.


 

Its ok Jerry...I have a using bar on its way. I sorta like this Homelite. Did I say that?


----------



## jimdad07

That 025 for Pop is running great. He doesn't know what to do with himself. He's not even breaking out his Craftsman saws anymore. This is his first Stihl, I think I have a convert.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Its ok Jerry...I have a using bar on its way. I sorta like this Homelite. Did I say that?


 
LOL,....if I mailed a bar to you on Monday it would likely take a month to get to Texas. I like your Homelite to, I have many of them also including a few of the XL 100 series saws.


----------



## caleath

NEW OEM 18" HOMELITE CHAINSAW BAR. - eBay (item 110662921396 end time Mar-24-11 13:35:10 PDT)


One like this but in blue, that would be sweet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That 025 for Pop is running great. He doesn't know what to do with himself. He's not even breaking out his Craftsman saws anymore. This is his first Stihl, I think I have a convert.


 
Once you have a Stihl the Craftsmans won`t see any use.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ten feet, now your`e trenching. What type of soil you got there?


 
MUD !!
was all farm at one time..
driveway is/was a cow path between two stone walls.
last year dumped 6 yrds in a 8x10 area and it dissapeared


----------



## jimdad07

I have a feeling you are going to have trouble finding a blue one. That was a nice looking bar. Doesn't seem like the companies now go to the trouble they used to with the looks of the bars.


----------



## caleath

I can get stencil for it. I might just get unbranded bar and paint it.

I would like to find the paint code for this blue.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes but I think that bar is for the XL 12 and bigger saws. The one I have is exactly like that but in the smaller tail end for the 100 series saws.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Once you have a Stihl the Craftsmans won`t see any use.


 
Anytime he doesn't want anything kicking around he tries to send it down to my house. He says to me that he wants to send those Craftsman saws to my house so I can clean them up and keep them in my shop, you know to keep them safe. From what? I asked him, he didn't say, but I am thinking it is to keep them safe from the scrap heap.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> MUD !!
> was all farm at one time..
> driveway is/was a cow path between two stone walls.
> last year dumped 6 yrds in a 8x10 area and it dissapeared


 
Mud? That clay or top soil?


----------



## jimdad07

Clay sucks, almost as much as Huskies.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> NEW OEM 18" HOMELITE CHAINSAW BAR. - eBay (item 110662921396 end time Mar-24-11 13:35:10 PDT)
> 
> 
> One like this but in blue, that would be sweet.


 
Did they make em in blue ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Anytime he doesn't want anything kicking around he tries to send it down to my house. He says to me that he wants to send those Craftsman saws to my house so I can clean them up and keep them in my shop, you know to keep them safe. From what? I asked him, he didn't say, but I am thinking it is to keep them safe from the scrap heap.


 
I could see him tossing it. I gave a good old engineer friend of mine a near new 260 about 5 years ago, he had a brand new Craftsman 3.7 and thought it was a monster saw. After running the Stihl he called and said he would give me the Craftsman if I wanted it or he was throwing it out in the trash, well its still under my workbench. ..LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Did they make em in blue ??


 
They were made in blue. I know Cliff will cry but I gave a NOS blue bar to a fellow chainsaw collector for his early XL 12.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could see him tossing it. I gave a good old engineer friend of mine a near new 260 about 5 years ago, he had a brand new Craftsman 3.7 and thought it was a monster saw. After running the Stihl he called and said he would give me the Craftsman if I wanted it or he was throwing it out in the trash, well its still under my workbench. ..LOL


 
That is how I feel about the two little Poopin Pro box store saws I have. They are just rotting away under the work bench. Ended up giving them to my twelve year old nephew to tinker on, I don't even have the urge to touch one.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mud? That clay or top soil?


 
I'm not much into dirt,just getting dirty 
i know a lot of topsoil and there is some clay around,,and also sand..
eons ago this was a beach area.
tho we do have lots of granite rock,but none under my road ! 
lots of water too,,..


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I'm not much into dirt,just getting dirty
> i know a lot of topsoil and there is some clay around,,and also sand..
> eons ago this was a beach area.
> tho we do have lots of granite rock,but none under my road !
> lots of water too,,..


 
How close to Mass are you Ron? I used to live in the Springfield area when I worked construction.


----------



## roncoinc

Farrell,jerry hit it on your carb,puddling.
try to set it leaner but still get a good quick throttle response when squeezing it..
if the metering diaphram is worn it will not shut off the fuel as quick as a new one..
just keep it in the wood and no problem


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I'm not much into dirt,just getting dirty
> i know a lot of topsoil and there is some clay around,,and also sand..
> eons ago this was a beach area.
> tho we do have lots of granite rock,but none under my road !
> lots of water too,,..


 
Drainage is what is needed under a roadway, to accomplish that there needs to be a good drainage grade around 2% to get rid of water and a good under roadbed of coarse granular matter, stone of any type is best. Built a good many miles of road already and have plans in place to build a few more in the near future.


----------



## caleath

It will be ok...I am not much on show pieces. I like to look at them...but I dont have the patience to make one. I might with the old Poulan though.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Farrell,jerry hit it on your carb,puddling.
> try to set it leaner but still get a good quick throttle response when squeezing it..
> if the metering diaphram is worn it will not shut off the fuel as quick as a new one..
> just keep it in the wood and no problem


 
thanks ron and jerry! i just rebuilt the carb and had it tuned right before i found out there was an air leak.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That is how I feel about the two little Poopin Pro box store saws I have. They are just rotting away under the work bench. Ended up giving them to my twelve year old nephew to tinker on, I don't even have the urge to touch one.


 
I have a few of them plastic saws sittin around under the bench and out in the storage sheds, can`t bring myself to work on them and give them away if someone wants to carry one away....LOL


----------



## caleath

Why am I on the bay...I forgot I have the 044 for next. Silly me I need to be looking for parts for that saw. It even has heated handles.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> How close to Mass are you Ron? I used to live in the Springfield area when I worked construction.


 
About 3 hrs from springfield.
on the NH coast., sorta.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> About 3 hrs from springfield.
> on the NH coast., sorta.


 
I was up your way last summer and will be again in June, my wife has some cousins in Portsmouth and points north. One of them is getting married this year so we'll be going up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its called CAD around here Cliff, no matter how many saws you currently have , looking for more is just natural...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Why am I on the bay...I forgot I have the 044 for next. Silly me I need to be looking for parts for that saw. It even has heated handles.


 
Boy that is a familiar story.


----------



## caleath

I think I will use a 460 top on this one...Jerry any tips or hints for my next one.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Drainage is what is needed under a roadway, to accomplish that there needs to be a good drainage grade around 2% to get rid of water and a good under roadbed of coarse granular matter, stone of any type is best. Built a good many miles of road already and have plans in place to build a few more in the near future.


 
Oh your correct and i do know a bit about building roads..
whatever is underneath is the most importand and the better the foundation the better the top.
i figure about a million dollars should make me a nice road,but i dont have it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I think I will use a 460 top on this one...Jerry any tips or hints for my next one.


 
Which one is your next one? The 460/440 hybrid.


----------



## caleath

Man I am beat...I get to cut down a tree here tomorrow. I cant wait....gotta sharpen up the chains in the am. Anyone want to come to Texas and help?


----------



## jimdad07

I'll come down there and run saws for you if you will come up here and put a three phase service in for me on the side in the morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oh your correct and i do know a bit about building roads..
> whatever is underneath is the most importand and the better the foundation the better the top.
> i figure about a million dollars should make me a nice road,but i dont have it !


 
You are right Ron, not telling how to do it, just stating what`s the best foundation. Few listen to me when I tell em what to use when buildin a road but I usually hear a lot of #####in when they get stuck in the soft spots.


----------



## Cantdog

Hear Stihls and Stihl acessories make good fill........


----------



## caleath

I will finish up the 034 super next. Just a mild port and thats about it for that saw. I think the 044/460 will be the one I go to the max on. I dont have anything to loose on that one. 

So are they a grunt type deal or a hi rpm saw?


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you had 200-300 to drop I would consider making my way down but for one tree,...LOL


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> I'll come down there and run saws for you if you will come up here and put a three phase service in for me on the side in the morning.




Sure thing. Its going to be 80 here tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I will finish up the 034 super next. Just a mild port and thats about it for that saw. I think the 044/460 will be the one I go to the max on. I dont have anything to loose on that one.
> 
> So are they a grunt type deal or a hi rpm saw?


 
More grunt saw if ported right, can be made into a high RPM saw for shts and giggles.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea,..80 is getting close to too hot for me, 50-60 is my comfort zone.


----------



## caleath

I will probably just build it for grunt... save the smaller saws for the rpms.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Hear Stihls and Stihl acessories make good fill........


 
:check:


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> :check:



lol!!


----------



## caleath

So ron...any word on your saw?


----------



## jimdad07

How's it going Robin?

Jerry and Cliff, I am going to try my hand at porting for sure with that 120si. I am going to be needing advice most likely every step of the way. Not going to happen for a few weeks at least. Still running around trying to get caught up.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to head to bed, early start again tomorrow. Have a good night guys.


----------



## caleath

I think Jerry will be more help than me. I have a pretty good idea of what to do. We will see when I get the bearings in for the 034. I thought I had them ordered with the other stuff. No dice.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A poem for this Thread

Too bad Huskies are sucky,
an Ron`s stuck in the mucky.
Ole Randy is out of comission,
an Macs are good when goin fishin.
Old Homies need bars
an Craftsmans get crushed under cars.
Stihls are king of the woods,
an all others are known as no goods.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> :check:


 
+1...


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> How's it going Robin?
> 
> Jerry and Cliff, I am going to try my hand at porting for sure with that 120si. I am going to be needing advice most likely every step of the way. Not going to happen for a few weeks at least. Still running around trying to get caught up.


 
Piece of cake, just gettin good Jim, hang in there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well then,..good night Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see that fellow with the red an black saws was here, where`d he go?


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> How's it going Robin?
> 
> Jerry and Cliff, I am going to try my hand at porting for sure with that 120si. I am going to be needing advice most likely every step of the way. Not going to happen for a few weeks at least. Still running around trying to get caught up.



I was doing good until about halfway through getting a fairly complicated post up for my build thread my puter lean siezed and crashed, losing all my work except the pics... to late to start again...tomorow.

Sounds like fun, porting your 120...good luck there are plenty of guys that will be of help.



jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to head to bed, early start again tomorrow. Have a good night guys.



Yep...me too..big day tomorrow...nite all....


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well then,..good night Jim.


 
I just couldn't do it. I know I have to go, but I just can't keep away.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see that fellow with the red an black saws was here, where`d he go?



Hey Jerry....I did come through just to heap a little abuse...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sorry to hear about your puter seizure, has several meltdowns myself and lost scads of material, sucks big time.


----------



## jimdad07

I sure do like my Dolmar. Huskies sure do suck.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah it does suck but it's just words the pics are still there, so just a minor setback. To late to start fresh again though , we'll get'er tomorrow. I got more words....speaking of which, I been slippin, you 've got off two splendid poems and I've not made a contribution lately......I'm thinkin.....


----------



## caleath

Ummmm...chili dogs for supper.

Red saws huh...do we allow those in here?


Nice work Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

Losing anything sucks but not as bad as workin on Huskies....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, chilly dogs are yuuuuuummmmmy. No Reds allowed...


----------



## caleath

Jerry you get Rons saw done yet? So how did you get into that situation anyway?


----------



## pioneerguy600

No time to work on saws yet, hopefully tomorrow, what!!, did I just say that?


----------



## caleath

Will the 044 carb work on that swap or do I need a bigger one?


----------



## jimdad07

Ode to a Husky

The bar is bent
The chain is spent
There's no flippy caps
What a bunch of crap
The piston is gone
this saw has no brawn
Haven't even made one cut
Ought to shove this thing up Lowe's butt

On that note, I have to turn in. Have a good night guys. See you tomorrow night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Will the 044 carb work on that swap or do I need a bigger one?


 
Yep will work fine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Ode to a Husky
> 
> The bar is bent
> The chain is spent
> There's no flippy caps
> What a bunch of crap
> The piston is gone
> this saw has no brawn
> Haven't even made one cut
> Ought to shove this thing up Lowe's butt
> 
> On that note, I have to turn in. Have a good night guys. See you tomorrow night.


 

Good one Jim.
Good night.


----------



## caleath

My poetry isnt good enough for this crowd. 


I am cruising around ebay nothing is tripping my trigger tonight. I must be tired.


----------



## caleath

Oh I found something...a red Super EZ


----------



## pioneerguy600

Seems like a lot of Homies started out blue an white but turned red after a few years if they kept that model in production.


----------



## caleath

This place sure got quiet all the sudden.


----------



## caleath

It seems that way...they made so many different saws...its hard to figure it out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The lightweights are all gone....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well, its past midnight here so I will head off to bed,..Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Good night Jerry...I guess I am the last one up.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys, have a good day. I'll check in tonight.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> No time to work on saws yet, hopefully tomorrow, what!!, did I just say that?


 
I dropped off a sucky husky at the shop for you to look at if you were looking for a fight .


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning guys, have a good day. I'll check in tonight.




Morning All...You too Jim!!!! LOL!! You have a good one too!!


----------



## roncoinc

If i had a stihl it would make me squeel
and all my blood would congeal

now if i hada a husky
i wouldnt smell musky 
could cut all day right down to dusky
knowing it would be trusty..


----------



## pioneerguy600

More of them durn Huskies sneakin into the shop, I have tried keepin the food bowl outside the door but that`s not workin.Go over there this morning and there is 2 of them sittin on the bench. Now there will likely be a litter of them soon....ak..ak...ak...:msp_scared:


----------



## caleath

Good afternoon all...Huskies reproducing in Jerrys shop...not good.


----------



## caleath

*Hey Jerry...I found Ron fixin his driveway*





Ron is this your driveway...I think thats you in there


----------



## jimdad07

Be careful Jerry, pretty soon your hands will be orange and all turdy smelling. Good pic of Ron fixing his driveway


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ron is this your driveway...I think thats you in there


 
Naw,mine aint that dry


----------



## pioneerguy600

The operator of that dozer better hope he can hook that winch cable to something very heavy or something than can pull more than the winch can. Course I would just hook on the 40 ton Volvo exc. and yank it out, best to stay to the right side on dryer ground.Had an older Swazey Warner buried til the floor was covered, couldn`t reach out and get hold anywhere, D8 couldn`t pull it out so we built a road to it and a pad around it, dug it out with two excs., took 4 days....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihls rule, Huskies drool.


----------



## caleath

They pulled it out with a big John Deer 8 wheel tractor.


----------



## pioneerguy600

With the tracks turning on the dozer?


----------



## jimdad07

Naw, just hook it up to the ole Silverado and give her a tug, she'll move just about anything as long is it ain't heavy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

But will it tow an orange turd?


----------



## jimdad07

I think I just saw a cat burying a huskie in a litter box.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> But will it tow an orange turd?


 
My poor truck don't want to get that dirty.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> With the tracks turning on the dozer?


 
I wasnt there when they pulled it out. Just what I heard they used.


----------



## caleath

I cut down a big hackberry tree at he house today. I used 4 different saws for the hole operation....just because I could.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I found a big turd in a box at the shop, it was mostly a big bunch of parts.I held my breath and tried to put most of one together but failed miserably.


----------



## caleath

Oh no...was there no saving it? Poor turd.


----------



## jimdad07

Did it smell bad?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I cut down a big hackberry tree at he house today. I used 4 different saws for the hole operation....just because I could.


 
I do the same thing, sometimes 10 or more.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I cut down a big hackberry tree at he house today. I used 4 different saws for the hole operation....just because I could.


 
Lot of fun cutting them big ones down, especially if you don't get to cut them down all that often.


----------



## GLOBOTREE

yeah there is something brand new everytime I slay a tree~


----------



## pioneerguy600

It smelled real bad, it will take more work and parts to get it running. Needs a fuel pickup line, filter, a couple of those rubber inserts that prevent the tank/handle assembly from rubbibg against the engine cases and a couple of screws, one for the recoil and one for the top engine cover. What yall think, worth fixin or not?


----------



## caleath

I have to say I am very impressed with my little craftsman. Once I modded the muffler and put a Stihl chain on it. That little sucker rips. Not too sure how long it will last but its gonna be fun while it does.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> It smelled real bad, it will take more work and parts to get it running. Needs a fuel pickup line, filter, a couple of those rubber inserts that prevent the tank/handle assembly from rubbibg against the engine cases and a couple of screws, one for the recoil and one for the top engine cover. What yall think, worth fixin or not?


 
I suppose it might matter what you are fixing it for.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I am definitely not fixin it for me, my two Stihl 066`s both out cut a ported 394...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I guess Ron might be worth it, at least he can use it for fill.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..if we all start shippin Ron ole smelly Huskies he might just get enough fill to fix his driveway.


----------



## caleath

Well since its for Ron...we may need to go to his house for an intervention.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Well since its for Ron...we may need to go to his house for an intervention.


 
Do you have a gas mask?


----------



## caleath

Are you saying Ron stinks? It might just be me. I need a shower. 

Back in a few.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not Ron,..all them orange turds he likes.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihls are stools.......not tools.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

This thing sure smells,


----------



## caleath

That thing looks like a suitcase


----------



## Cantdog

Sniff......Sniff...Smells alright to me...I don't think it's spoiled yet...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its way past ripe, see how dark orange it is, the guts are all new though.


----------



## firefighter33

pioneerguy600 said:


> This thing sure smells,


 
u need my address u should really get that out of ur shop! i'll take it:msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## caleath

I think Ron is getting excited now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It still needs around $20. more parts to get it completed, not worth it.


----------



## jimdad07

It looks like a rotten pumpkin. If you could paint that sprocket cover some shade of off white, and maybe to the recoil and gas tank, it would help the appearance of that poor wretch.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..if we all start shippin Ron ole smelly Huskies he might just get enough fill to fix his driveway.


 
I have to say,,,that was FUNNY !!!!!
i can always keep the windows closed driving in ! 

had somebody come in a jeep today,almost got stuck,sucks.
still no phone either.

gave up today,eating and reading ALL day,got nothing accomplished,a little bummed.


----------



## firefighter33

everyone is getting a big saw i want one!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well the new muffler hasn`t got any guts...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Hang in there Ron, it will start drying out soon. Hope you can get it fixed then.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> It still needs around $20. more parts to get it completed, not worth it.


 
:msp_crying:


----------



## caleath

You need to get after the phone company. We arent allowed to have ours out of service that long. You need to call and complain.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It looks like a rotten pumpkin. If you could paint that sprocket cover some shade of off white, and maybe to the recoil and gas tank, it would help the appearance of that poor wretch.


 
The paint would never dry,..all the drool ya know...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I have to say,,,that was FUNNY !!!!!
> i can always keep the windows closed driving in !
> 
> had somebody come in a jeep today,almost got stuck,sucks.
> still no phone either.
> 
> gave up today,eating and reading ALL day,got nothing accomplished,a little bummed.


 
There is nothing like being marooned in your own home..


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> You need to get after the phone company. We arent allowed to have ours out of service that long. You need to call and complain.


 
Huh ??????
CALL and complain ?? how i do dat !! ???
you know,really aint that bad,,could get used to it 
all i heard today was a chainsaw off in the distance,some bird chirping and the sound of pages being turned..
been reading over 12 hrs now,eyes getting tired,rest of me too..


----------



## caleath

Yep that sucks for sure....how would Ron even get his saw? No one could get in to deliver it and He cant get out to go get it.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> It looks like a rotten pumpkin. If you could paint that sprocket cover some shade of off white, and maybe to the recoil and gas tank, it would help the appearance of that poor wretch.


 
You know what that color is don't you?? It's called " A lighter shade of pale"...very popular yrs ago.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Maybe if I spray it a fast drying green and purple it might pass as a Wild Thing...:msp_w00t:


----------



## jimdad07

Nothing like the sound of a saw running in the distance. Only thing better is having one of your own previous basket cases buried in big wood. I bet it has been real peaceful without the phone ringing.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe if I spray it a fast drying green and purple it might pass as a Wild Thing...:msp_w00t:


 
You better port it and set the squish real good before you put it up against a wild thing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nothing like running a vintage Pioneer, anybody can have and run a modern saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron would need a helper to get this one turning over fast enough to start.


----------



## jimdad07

It sure takes a different kind of skill to run one of them vintage saws. I like them but I'll take the modern ones any day.


----------



## caleath

After my little experience with this little craftsman. I might like to have a purple monster to play with.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Running vintage ,...you have to be vintage..LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think a Wild Thing would outcut one of these 394`s anyway.


----------



## caleath

I am going to tell you..this little Poulan was a real surprise for sure. 

When I get a test log on my stand I will shoot a video. I think the Stihl chain makes this a great package.


----------



## jimdad07

The Canadians are in the logging race. Looks like they are into some pretty big timber. Fun to watch when they are actually logging and not taking photo ops.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I am going to tell you..this little Poulan was a real surprise for sure.
> 
> When I get a test log on my stand I will shoot a video. I think the Stihl chain makes this a great package.


 
Those weren't too bad. Pop has had one for almost fifteen years. It's coming down to my shop for a good cleaning and servicing, still cuts pretty well.


----------



## caleath

What are you talking about Jim....? You hitting the hard stuff again?


----------



## roncoinc

Peacefull,,,,,,,,,yes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...................................


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> What are you talking about Jim....? You hitting the hard stuff again?


 
I thought you were talking about your Craftsman, which would be a Poulan in different colors. Pop has one of those of the same vintage you have and I have one as well. They are pretty good saws for what they are. I might have the age of the saw goofed up, but the one I have is a 97, not sure what year his is, but I think it is about the same year.


----------



## caleath

I am tellin you mod the muffler and put a good chain on it..


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I am tellin you mod the muffler and put a good chain on it..


 
Good idea, I'll let you know how it works. Going to go right through it, clean the carb, the whole nine yards.


----------



## caleath

Its a shame no one makes a pro saw that size and power.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got one them grey/black things with a couple red stripes on the recoil cover, think its a 3.7, next to no run time on it, probably will be about the same in 20 years...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

What can we send Ron to wake him up..uttahere2:


----------



## jimdad07

A ms170?


----------



## caleath

I will send him this xl 101...its loud enough to wake the dead.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It has to be loud.


----------



## jimdad07

An MS170 without the muffler?


----------



## caleath

Oh its loud alright. Pretty much no muffler to speak of. More of a baffle really. Loudest saw I have heard yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a MS 180 that I havn`t pulled the recoil over on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pioneer 1100 is the loudest, only a stack from the factory, everyone says they will make your ears bleed, the white model is called Holiday, you wish you were on one when running it.


----------



## jimdad07

My 044 is pretty loud with the gutted muffler.


----------



## caleath

This is a different kind of loud Jim....it sorta pops...I have a video of it.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-KU65oNVeew" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Here you go.


----------



## jimdad07

I have noticed that on older saws. That old 250 in my shop has a good popping noise when it runs, so does my old David Bradley, I don't know if it is because they are turning so much slower or what than the newer stuff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess Ron is gonna stay sleepin, might as well head off myself.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Jerry, I better turn in myself. Good night Cliff. I have been enjoying the videos you have been putting up.


----------



## caleath

I dont know about all of those Jim...but I think reed valve engines sound that way.


Sweet dreams Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Jim, good night all, Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Who is going to turn out the lights?


----------



## Cantdog

Rise and shine!!!!! I'm already for another day of Stihl bashing!!!

Hang onto your hat Jerry......supposed to start snowing here this afternoon and have 4-8" by morning....it's heading your way I expect. Maybe not... but our weather patterns are headed in the same direction. Ron will let us know, as it will be on him first.....if he has connection....maybe a few inches of snow will help him out...but I think otherwize.....

Stihls are still stools.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bright sun here this morning, fairly still out there, probably wont last, currently -3 but rising quickly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Rise and shine!!!!! I'm already for another day of Stihl bashing!!!
> 
> Hang onto your hat Jerry......supposed to start snowing here this afternoon and have 4-8" by morning....it's heading your way I expect. Maybe not... but our weather patterns are headed in the same direction. Ron will let us know, as it will be on him first.....if he has connection....maybe a few inches of snow will help him out...but I think otherwize.....
> 
> Stihls are still tools.......


 
Yep,.I agree,Stihls are.


----------



## Cantdog

HMMMM...How'd you do that???


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got this little gremmy inside my puter monitor with a chalkboard eraser...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

Lol!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Rise and shine!!!!! I'm already for another day of Stihl bashing!!!
> 
> Hang onto your hat Jerry......supposed to start snowing here this afternoon and have 4-8" by morning....it's heading your way I expect. Maybe not... but our weather patterns are headed in the same direction. Ron will let us know, as it will be on him first.....if he has connection....maybe a few inches of snow will help him out...but I think otherwize.....
> 
> Stihls are still stools.......


 
We only looking for one to two inches of snow,turning to rain toward end of it... thats going to be GREAT if the phone company trucks try to get in to fix the line  NEVER be able to fix this mess !!! 
got a little crust this morning,will try a dash out and park down the end..gotta get some supplies anyway. Got Dr apptment tues and wend...wend we supposed to get some more crap.
Another fine start to the day as i used the last of my coffee and the milk i put in had spoiled and curdled 
this crap gota end sometime.


----------



## caleath

Sounds like we need to get a rescue mission into Ron. 

I hate to rub it in..but it will be 79 here today. We need to send some of this dry weather to Ron.

Boy I am sore this am. That tree whipped on me yesterday. It was 80 plus yesterday.

Stihl.....enuff said.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Sounds like we need to get a rescue mission into Ron.
> 
> I hate to rub it in..but it will be 79 here today. We need to send some of this dry weather to Ron.
> 
> Boy I am sore this am. That tree whipped on me yesterday. It was 80 plus yesterday.
> 
> Stihl.....enuff said.


 
I think we should get Jerry to deliver my 394 LOL !!!
and bring some equipment down to fix the road 
what the heck,if i'm gonna make wishes may as well wish BIG !!
got the car down about 1/4 mile or so.. forgot to take two big loads of trash been building up since before the wind storm,,so gotta carry all that out..
need them supplies so will have to carry them IN..
that 041 gonna be a bit much to carry out when i mail it off to NS. 

I dont mind cutting in the heat,i'm slow anyway so i take my time and enjoy not being cold


----------



## caleath

Ron sounds like you need a swap buggie


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ron sounds like you need a swap buggie


 
Hey,,i'm afraid to take my 3/4 ton 4x4 plow truck down now !
went to a friends house and called phone co.
they said they never got my email about the problem 
said somebody be out there today..
they wont have to go as far as the worst spot but will mess it even more,,IF they dont get stuck.
couldnt park car in same spot because of them coming so i went groc shopping if i had to come in anyway.
walked the bad spots and picked my rout,,then flew over them..
tore the front bottom valence loose on the car.
now it's snowing and turning to rain later.
fired up woodstove and do some cooking and beer drinking now and wait


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Ron sounds like you need a swap buggie


 
Swap buggies are for fly killen.
Stihls rock!! Huskies drool.!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Swap buggies are for fly killen.
> Stihls rock!! Huskies drool.!


 
And when they vent they leave a stool.


----------



## caleath

I guess you dont need that Husky now then. Jerry send it here. I need something to set logs on while I buck them up.


I wont be on much tonight...Scouts tonight.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello boys, good to see is still fightin the good fight. I won't be on much tonight myself, my night to watch the kids so the boss can go grocery shopping. What's new?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well, well, well,..guess its going to be a quiet night tonight!!
Too bad Ron is stuck in the muck or is that stuck because of the muck? Hope your drive dries up soon but from the sounds of it the weather wasn`t any help today.


----------



## roncoinc

Ron has phone now ! 
was kinda nice without it tho.....
after getting the car in i left it,should have got it out again,got DR apptments next two days.
preventative maintainace type stuff  
couple inches of snow,freezing rain now,will turn to rain and getting out in the morning ?? 
OL stayed at her sisters house after work..roads a bit greasy and not being able to see the first couple of bad spots to where she could leave the car and walk in because of the snow covering..


----------



## farrell

evening gentlmen! whats new? i replaced the oil seal in my husky 268 and leaned out the L a little and ran like a dream yesterday. went out this morning to cut up a couple trees i dropped yesterday morning and now i have another airleak some where in the damn thing!!! 
i want to get the parts ordered for my 372xp im rebuilding but the funds arent there at the moment!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nothing like an airleak to ruin a days cutting, track it down and get er fixed.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nothing like an airleak to ruin a days cutting, track it down and get er fixed.


 
working on it. tore it down tonight so i can drop it off at the saw shop to be checked and fixed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It can`t be tested once its torn down, hope you only took off the covers.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> It can`t be tested once its torn down, hope you only took off the covers.


 
i pulled off the covers, the muffler, and the carb. that is the way the shop here wants it. not sure why. i am gonna see how much the stuff is so i can do it myself. what do you suggest for the equipment and any techniques?


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nothing like an airleak to ruin a days cutting, track it down and get er fixed.


 
nothing like having to cut 30"+ maple with my husky 350 with a 18" b/c it does a nice job just time consuming and hard on it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

It takes very little to do a vac test. First a vac gun with the gauge on it is the best way to go, any make or model will do. Some thin rubber like a tire tube to make up blockers, you can place them between the carb and maniflod and muffler and exhaust port. Tighten down the fasteners and draw vac off the impulse line if the saw in question has one. If the saw does not have a impulse line I use a fitting in the sparkplug hole to connect the vac gun to. Connect the vac gun and pull 5-7 HG of vacuum, if the engine is tight it will hold vac, if the pressure rises, engine loses vac then there is a leak. I personally have not seen a saw that will pass a vac test that will need to have a low pressure air test also run on it, some on here say the low air pressure test is the only way to test an engine. I have the regulator, gauge and valving all set up but use it to find a leak after the engine fails a vac test.


----------



## 7hpjim

I done a 30" poplar double stem with a 350, it survived and that when CAD set in....poopsickles stink!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> nothing like having to cut 30"+ maple with my husky 350 with a 18" b/c it does a nice job just time consuming and hard on it!


 
I know that sucks. I don`t have that problem myself with over 50 great runners waiting at any time to go eat wood.


----------



## 7hpjim

soon to be 12 runners, aint it GREAT!!!


----------



## farrell

thanks for info Jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anyone hear from Randy? Think his meds were working last time I heard from him.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey farell...which seal did you replace in that 268?????


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time to pack it in here,..Nytol.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep me too......snowing hard here.......didn't know but farrell might return......have some info on possible leak areas....nite..


----------



## caleath

Sorry I missed you guys. You guys behave yourselves?


----------



## cat-face timber

What saw should I buy? 
What is the best 55.0999 cc saw out there?
What is the oil ratio that I should use? 50 to 1 or 1 to 50? I get confused, let me use your saws to test my theory of
oil we dont need any oil, I only cut green pine and the sap will lube my bar...

Did that work?

Fight?


----------



## Cantdog

Morning all....still snowing hard here......7-8" so far....I was so done with this stuff........funny what seeing bare ground for a few days can do to ya.....everything sucks......Ron I do hope you only got a couple inches and not what we got..that would really complicate your "Tank Trap" driveway.....well not everything sucks....coffee is damn good.....Stihls still suck though....no amount of coffee is gonna change that....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning lads, no snow here yet, bright sunshine and currently around 0 C. Hope Ron is not marooned in his yard due to his sucky driveway and the snow he got there yesterday/overnight. Those red saws are getting more sucky all the time, they have overtaken the orange turds, Sthils still rule and Macs are yellow.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning lads, no snow here yet, bright sunshine and currently around 0 C. Hope Ron is not marooned in his yard due to his sucky driveway and the snow he got there yesterday/overnight. Those red saws are getting more sucky all the time, they have overtaken the orange turds, Sthils still rule and Macs are yellow.




HAHAHA!!!!!LOL!!!! Yeah they sucked years before Stihl even went corporate.....LOL!!!!


----------



## caleath

Good morning all...gonna be a warm day again....80 or so again. Heck we had snow this time last year. 

Stihl is too cool for school.


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> Hey farell...which seal did you replace in that 268?????


 
i replaced the clutch side oil seal in it. it ran good for a day and now has a airleak again. when the saw is cold it runs fine for a minute or two until it warms up then it starts leaning out and bogs or stalls.


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> i replaced the clutch side oil seal in it. it ran good for a day and now has a airleak again. when the saw is cold it runs fine for a minute or two until it warms up then it starts leaning out and bogs or stalls.


 


Hey farrell..did you also replace the o-ring that seals the oil pump housing to the case?? That has a big potential for an air leak. That may not be it but if you didn't replace it you should. That said, I never replace just one seal because they are both the same age and if one is bad they other one will soon be. The other thing that happens is, if they both are a bit hard and not sealing that great, when you replace one, it puts more stress the other and it will frequently leak worse than before. So to do these saws you really should have both seals and the oil pump o-ring this will tighten you up nicely.


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> Hey farrell..did you also replace the o-ring that seals the oil pump housing to the case?? That has a big potential for an air leak. That may not be it but if you didn't replace it you should. That said, I never replace just one seal because they are both the same age and if one is bad they other one will soon be. The other thing that happens is, if they both are a bit hard and not sealing that great, when you replace one, it puts more stress the other and it will frequently leak worse than before. So to do these saws you really should have both seals and the oil pump o-ring this will tighten you up nicely.


 
thanks for the advice. i did change the o-ring on the oil pump. i didnt change the flywheel oil seal. so i am assuming that is where it is leaking but there is guarantee for that.


----------



## roncoinc

We only got a couple inches,enuf to cover all the ruts so i couldnt find em 
never did turn to rain and slow melting today.
made it out flying and bouncing and scraping ! LOL !! 
used plow truck to make a spot to put the car with a sign on it "any chainsaw delivery's from NS leave in car" 
they sucked SEVEN tubes of blood out of me today !!
now i can take the truck down to the car and leave it there and use it to transport stuff.


----------



## caleath

Ron has phone and mobility now...your in business....

I would think you would be able to smell a saw delivery by now


----------



## RandyMac

I am here, after a fashion.

We have a mild and sunny California day, first one in weeks and possibly the last for weeks.

The BP dropped like the Euro, but I feel like a splash lube six trying to idle with frozen 40W.

stihls are cheezy


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to hear you are still breathing Randy, glad the BP is down but you will likely be a little unsteady on your feet, sorta like a sailor just gettin on dry land after a couple months on the ocean.
Macs are yellow.


----------



## caleath

Glad to hear you are ok Randy. You gotta watch that bp or so I am told.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What`s sup, kinda quiet here tonight.


----------



## roncoinc

Just sittin here trying to replace blood 
nuther apntmnt tomorrow .

was already to start plantin peas weather WAS so nice ..
wait anuther week i guess.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess I will have to pull out another Pioneer from the pile and give it a going over, havn`t got any newer saws to work on...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Just sittin here trying to replace blood
> nuther apntmnt tomorrow .
> 
> was already to start plantin peas weather WAS so nice ..
> wait anuther week i guess.


 
Yup,..planting season not far off, blackflies will soon be out bitin...LOL
Will get over to Husky shop tomorrow, see if they have/can get some 394 parts for me.


----------



## caleath

I have been out cutting up limbs etc from the tree I cut down.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup,..planting season not far off, blackflies will soon be out bitin...LOL
> Will get over to Husky shop tomorrow, see if they have/can get some 394 parts for me.


 
  :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hope to get some cutting time in tomorrow, still got some windfalls/ leaners and storm damaged maples to get cleaned up. Ground is now dried up and quite firm.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> :msp_biggrin:


 
Yup...


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope to get some cutting time in tomorrow, still got some windfalls/ leaners and storm damaged maples to get cleaned up. Ground is now dried up and quite firm.


 
Speaking of maples,,you got sap all in and cookin or you buy syrup ?
one more saw repair and i have plenty for a year 
trading repairs for syrup


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going to get my fix on Saturday, big outfit up near where my wife came from, inlaws still live there run 3-4 thousand trees. They are a bit off the beaten tract but their product is first class. I will load up with goodies while there, enough to last me til next year.
We ran 50-100 trees years ago with spiles and pails, that was a lot of work.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi gang. Just got in from a rotten side job I am trying to get finished so I can BE DONE WITH SIDE WORK. Going to be getting away from it a little. I will make what I can out of my wood shop and extra on-calls. Can't wait to have this one done, it has been a nightmare.


----------



## caleath

good to cya Jim...I am having baked chicken and pasta...sure is good


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Jim,.. done far too many side jobs myself so when one drags on I know how that is, been there an done that, I feel for ya buddy,..keep yer stick on the ice.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only an Atlantic Maritimer can tell you how good fresh Haddock fillets and dry taters are.


----------



## caleath

I feel like a kid at Christmas...my bar and chain for the 101 should be here by the end of the week. I am looking forward to getting to use that saw. Its been sitting here the longest without running.


----------



## caleath

All by myselffff.....dont make me sing.


----------



## jimdad07

Baked chicken and pasta huh? They don't eat man food where you live?:msp_biggrin:

Just kidding. I am on call again this week and I am trying to wrap this nightmare job up. First time I've ever had trouble with an inspector, first time for everything I guess.

Please don't sing.


----------



## caleath

Some of us have to watch what we eat. Because we didnt watch what we ate when we were your age. Cholesterol high so I cant eat alot of red meat. I like to make it count when I do eat it.


I hate inspectors, I have one that we get to deal with every time we rent out a particular house. I hate to see him coming.

I like my side work...it goes varooom varooom.....makes me smile. The best kind of side work I think.


How do you know my singing might be good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure,..go ahead and sing,..maybe Robin and Randy will join in and you guys can sing barbershop harmony.


----------



## caleath

I got the bass covered....


----------



## caleath

Randy.....look at what i found


Vintage Homelite EZ Chainsaw for Repair / Parts - eBay (item 370495141505 end time Mar-28-11 19:20:49 PDT)


----------



## pioneerguy600

Heck,...I`ve thrown better lookin ones in the crusher.


----------



## caleath

I tried to talk him out of his red one...said he was looking for a blue one.

I dont doubt that you have Jerry.

How is that stink bomb coming along.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Some of us have to watch what we eat. Because we didnt watch what we ate when we were your age. Cholesterol high so I cant eat alot of red meat. I like to make it count when I do eat it.
> 
> 
> I hate inspectors, I have one that we get to deal with every time we rent out a particular house. I hate to see him coming.
> 
> I like my side work...it goes varooom varooom.....makes me smile. The best kind of side work I think.
> 
> 
> How do you know my singing might be good.


 
I still haven't gotten anyone to drop off saws to fix yet. Wish they would. I still have my wood shop. This inspector is the one I have been using for the last five years. He has never so much as flagged me for anything with my wiring. This job has been a nightmare. I am back there moving the main 3 phase disconnect on my time because he had didn't like where I put it, after he said it was all right. On the other hand I don't think it is so much me as the guy I am doing the work for, this guy is notorious for cutting corners and not getting permits. This time they are nailing his hide to the wall. This is the first and the last job I will ever do for this guy.


----------



## caleath

What the heck in a Pioneer Holiday?


----------



## jimdad07

It burns when I pee:msp_sad:


----------



## caleath

so dont pee....I had a bladder infection one time....that was the worst pain I have ever had...


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> What the heck in a Pioneer Holiday?


 
It's a cool little saw, Jerry explained it as being like the Homelite XL 12's and saws in that class. I was going to buy one out my way but couldn't get the time to go pick it up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Back before I found AS it was common for us to just dump 200-300 saws at a time into the scrap metal bin, got good money for the scrap but could make 10X`s that selling off the parts now.Anything that needed a coil or a NLA part most likely found its way to the dumpster.
The orange turd has not been touched since Sunday, will try tomorrow to get a few parts for it.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> so dont pee....I had a bladder infection one time....that was the worst pain I have ever had...


 
I had one of those myself once, I would rather be set on fire than go through that again.


----------



## jimdad07

You been getting a lot of business Cliff?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pioneer Holiday,


----------



## caleath

Jerry what did you use to wash the smell off of your hands? I am thinking an old dead skunk.


Its sad that alot of useful things have been scrapped over the years. I wonder how many anvils were melted down for scrap? I am trying to find one and I am having no luck. 

I want one of these.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/SIj2GVfua84" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## jimdad07

Looks like we just lost a calf on the farm tonight to coyotes. Guess we'll be out hitting them hard now. First one we've ever lost to them tick infested mutts.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> I had one of those myself once, I would rather be set on fire than go through that again.


 
amen to that brother....

dr said too much gatoraide did it.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> You been getting a lot of business Cliff?


 
It comes and goes. So far just enough to keep me busy but not too busy if that makes sense.


----------



## jimdad07

Too much gatorade huh? That's different, mine never said what he thought. They administered the std test though, that was almost as bad as the infection.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t know how many anvils were melted down but plenty no doubt. They are still easy to find up here. My 500 lb one is still in good shape, let my 300 lb one go quite a few years ago to a Farrier that wanted to go portable.
I had a 57 Bel Aire 2 door HT 427 cu 4 speed Muncie R22., cool ride even back in 1972.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Looks like we just lost a calf on the farm tonight to coyotes. Guess we'll be out hitting them hard now. First one we've ever lost to them tick infested mutts.


 

Are you guys allowed to use calling or machines for getting them in close? 

I have a 243 with a lite bullet that hammers those things like nails.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> It comes and goes. So far just enough to keep me busy but not too busy if that makes sense.


 
Makes perfect sense. Keeps you busy enough to enjoy the pace, but not so busy you feel like it's a job. That's how my wiring side jobs used to be and then I just got too busy to the point where it was like a second job. I like to work, but I like to work for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Them Coyotes are gettin some fricken big up here, gonna be carryin this spring when I hit the woods for fishing trips.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Are you guys allowed to use calling or machines for getting them in close?
> 
> I have a 243 with a lite bullet that hammers those things like nails.


 
Yeah we can use calls. I am going to start putting some live traps out and blast them when I get them, along with gun hunting them. I like to use my .270 or .22, depending on how close I am trying to get them and if it's brush or open field. Can't start losing calves to them, that's how we feed the family meat for most of the year besides game we bring in.


----------



## jimdad07

I pack now just to go out for firewood cutting. Can't let my little ones out of my sight when we are outside. The thought of them coyotes getting a hold of one of my kids makes me want to puke.


----------



## caleath

Yep that qtip was the worst part. 

I would like a little more work. I am sure it will happen sooner or later.

I did mechanic work on the side once, and alot of welding too. I like this alot better.


----------



## caleath

Coyotes are as big a problem here as are wild hogs. They are everywhere here. I carry a 41 mag with me in the woods. 

Jerry I missed the Holiday the first go around...looks alot like a homelite in some ways. 

Jim some guys here use snares on coyotes...not sure if its leagal where you live. Good luck with them, watch those young uns too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stepping away from welding, that stuff is not good for ya, smoke and burns,..all bad.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Yep that qtip was the worst part.
> 
> I would like a little more work. I am sure it will happen sooner or later.
> 
> I did mechanic work on the side once, and alot of welding too. I like this alot better.


 
I find it is much more relaxing to be able to set the project down and go in to play with the kids if I want than have to be on a job site until 9 or 10 every night to beat a deadline and miss all my family time. That also makes it harder to do things with the hobbies because when you are home you feel guilty if you don't spend all of your free moments with the family.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You have to disguise anything you use to try trappin a coyote, they are the most cunning four legger out there.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Jim some guys here use snares on coyotes...not sure if its leagal where you live. Good luck with them, watch those young uns too.


 
Legal shmegal!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anything goes for gettin coyotes, just gotta respect gun useage laws.


----------



## jimdad07

Really hate to do it, but I think some leg traps are in order also. Don't like the thought of an animal suffering, but like I said, can't start losing calves to them. It has gotten to a point where I haven't shot a rabbit in two years because they have decimated the population.


----------



## caleath

Welding is nasty for sure. I did it every day for years. 


At least with your raise etc you will get to spend more time at home. Makes it easier to be selective with the jobs you take or leave.

Being handy is a curse sometimes. I have my ac licenses too so I get roped into that work from time to time. One good thing I havent paid to have someone do work for me unless I wanted them too for years.

I still want a good 300 pound or so anvil. Folks dont like to let them get away around here.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anything goes for gettin coyotes, just gotta respect gun useage laws.


 
What he said.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A coyote grabbed one of our Postal carriers here, tore his coat and shirt up but didnot break his skin, guess Postal carriers don`t taste very good.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> At least with your raise etc you will get to spend more time at home. Makes it easier to be selective with the jobs you take or leave.
> 
> Being handy is a curse sometimes. I have my ac licenses too so I get roped into that work from time to time. One good thing I havent paid to have someone do work for me unless I wanted them too for years.


 
Same here. The raise is making possible to pick and choose. I have a place in our local mall up here that buys the stuff I make in my shop out of my milled wood. Just haven't had much time to put anything together. I have a couple things almost ready to go though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lots of 300 lb ers out there, they were considered portable,..LOL


----------



## caleath

Telephone men dont taste good either.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> A coyote grabbed one of our Postal carriers here, tore his coat and shirt up but didnot break his skin, guess Postal carriers don`t taste very good.


 
That is ballsy.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Telephone men dont taste good either.


 
Neither do refirgeration mechanics. I hear they really like people who like orange turds.


----------



## caleath

I dont think anything that weighs 300 pounds without wheels is portable.


----------



## jimdad07

*250 pages!!!*


----------



## caleath

Who would have thought it....?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Coyotes have killed humans here, they took the life of a young woman recently and several people have been attacked this year, there is a bounty out on them here but you have to be a liscensed trapper to collect it. Most guys that shoot them don`t care about collecting bounty.


----------



## jimdad07

Well gents, I have to get to bed, another long day coming tomorrow. Have to make my 1.5 hour preventive maintenance trip first thing in the morning. See you guys tomorrow night.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Coyotes have killed humans here, they took the life of a young woman recently and several people have been attacked this year, there is a bounty out on them here but you have to be a liscensed trapper to collect it. Most guys that shoot them don`t care about collecting bounty.


 
Won't be long before they run out of food here too and we'll have the same problem.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..coyotes likely would eat orange turd mechanics, they could smell them for many miles away.


----------



## caleath

No humans in this area that I am aware of. We are hearing reports of the first black bears in 50 years around here. I am wondering what is going to happen with those things.

I need to get to bed myself....once again great chatting with you guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Deer and rabbits are about extinct here also, hardly a partridge or pheasant left either.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bedtime here also, Nytol.


----------



## roncoinc

My you guys were busy last nite..
saw the ref to fresh fish.. got a friend works out of glouscter,deep water fishing,out 7-9 days ata time.. when they come in the buyers inspect the fish and any with missing or roughed up scales they reject and the crew gets to take them home.everything from mako shark to halibut,,got a freezer full of it.

For the coyotes a super sharp hook with about a 6 in gap with a dead chicken hung up far enough they can jump up to reach it works.they get hooked and no way to get loose... now thats cruel but no less cruel than the nature of them,they dont even kill thier prey before eating it 
i aint advocating it,just saying what some do..after the rest start gnawing on it it makes good bait for a stand.
i had to give up raising animals because of the wildlife here.
right now i got a beutifull mink living in the house,comes in from underneath,must have ate a hole someplace..was wondering why mice in the traps had been 1/2 eaten ! then i saw it..helps keep the mouse and chipmunk population down but it will have to be relocated sometime..
maybe work on saws this afternoon


----------



## farrell

morning all! how goes it?


----------



## caleath

Good morning...rise and shine....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning all,..I see the coyotes are taking quite a bashing, good thing really. Many tricks and calls are useful, best call I ever heard of is to take two cats and tie their tails together, throw them over a cable streatched between two trees, the resulting sound brings them coyotes running right up to ya. I don`t advocate cruelity to animals so please don`t try this at home. Instead use the rabbit squeal.


----------



## caleath

I have the best luck with a pup in distress call, it doesnt seem to matter what time of year either. I guess that instinct is too strong.


----------



## pioneerguy600

They won`t fall for that one around here anymore, it used to work but the animals in distress work way better here now, their bellies are always hungry so a meal is really interesting to them. They keep their pups more than 3 miles away until they are more than half grown. They have kept a low profile right near me this winter, have not seen one or any sign of them for more than 2 months. Havn,t got a answer back from a howl even just at or after sunset.


----------



## roncoinc

Was somebody looking for one of these ??







Does anyone know what THIS is ??


----------



## caleath

Ron I know what that first one is but have no idea on the 2nd


----------



## RandyMac

2nd one is an Echo or Tanaka, Japanese.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well the big orange turd came to life today, didn`t have time to mount a bar to it but I already know it is very capable of cutting wood.
It still needs a few cosmetic parts but is fully able to cut wood once I put a bar and chain on it.


----------



## caleath

Heck a pos poulan will cut wood. I am pouting by the way...did you see those saws Jockeyduce just got?


Ron who was looking for those saws?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Man did that thing stink up the shop, I had the exhaust fan running full tilt and I could smell that saw an hour after I shut it down.
Yea, those 070 and 090 saws are big hosses, I like my two for their looks even though I do run them to keep them working properly.


----------



## tdozer

ronco, I'm thinking that's a John Deere 50V


----------



## caleath

I am afraid I used up all my good saw finds on that 5400.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello gents. Jerry, you may have to call the Center for Disease Control before that big Orange Turd makes all of your other saws sick.
Cliff, you'll find some of them sometime. I am trying to figure out how to sneak an MS880 into the budget without my wife or other family members seeing it. After the 880, I will then have to figure out how to sneak in a Dolmar 7900 and a Dolmar 9010 into the budget. After that Maybe a few assorted Stihls and Solos, never ran a Solo before. Then when I can find all of those, I might start buying Orange Turds to blow up.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

Hey Jim...you guys getting snow?

You never know what will show up I suppose.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tdozer said:


> ronco, I'm thinking that's a John Deere 50V


 
Ummmmm, John Deere does not make as saw but Echo does and rebadges them as John Deere models, it has the color used on the Deere models.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been keeping the big orange turd in its own airtight Rubbermaid container but just had to start it up today, darn thing did not even need any tuning in, started, idled and revved to 14000 without touching the adjuster screws. No fun at all.
Put in a new OEM fuel line and filter pickup in the tank, some rubber bumbers between the tank and cases, changed out the clutch to a heavy duty setup, new 3/8" 7 drive rim. 
Now I need to find an outside felling dawg and a brake band. The brake band I got from the dealer today did not fit correctly, it was 3/8" too short but had the correct ends, think it fits the smaller orange turds, like the 266. May get it out cutting by the weekend.


----------



## roncoinc

CMON Jerry,,you know your enjoying,i would say for you it's a labor of love ??  
i see Randy checked in earlier,must have got up for a Pall Mall ..
had a good first apptment with my new primary care provider today,new glasses,new asthma meds,new crazy in the head meds  some minor surgery,and.... a STIHLonoscopy !!!

i tho somebody was looking for a homie EZ ?
heres another i found..


----------



## jimdad07

Sorry guys, just got my hair cut and am researching snares a little. I have made them for smaller animals, but nothing as big as a coyote. Willing to learn.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron, I am like you, i secretely work on orange turds, you secretely work on creamsicles, they may not be a labor of love but they are well made machines....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim,..make them from multi strand aircraft cable, use a non returnable angle on the end instead of an eye or loop, that way you don`t necessarialy need a springpole for a tensioner.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You know what to boil them in and what to scent them with, right?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey,...where did everybody go?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron, I am like you, i secretely work on orange turds, you secretely work on creamsicles, they may not be a labor of love but they are well made machines....LOL


 
 but,,but,,you PROMISED not to tell !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You know what to boil them in and what to scent them with, right?


 
A husky ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..that will work, Husky must smell something like dogs...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,..we mechanics have to work on all kinds of machines,..some we like to work on ,..others not so much. If we can get by for a whole day without losing it and thumping something with a BFH then that is a good day.


----------



## caleath

hey I fell asleep watching tv and now Jerry is talking about liking Husky. I think I woke up in a parallel universe.

Dang Ron, do you just have saws everywhere?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,..we mechanics have to work on all kinds of machines,..some we like to work on ,..others not so much. If we can get by for a whole day without losing it and thumping something with a BFH then that is a good day.



LOL That rarely helps.....don't ask how I might know this...


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jim,..make them from multi strand aircraft cable, use a non returnable angle on the end instead of an eye or loop, that way you don`t necessarialy need a springpole for a tensioner.


 
You read my mind Jerry. I have been looking at what people are using to make them for gray turds (coyotes) and it just so happens that I have 500' spool of that same wire in my shop that I picked out of a metal dumpster about four years ago. Knew I would need it some day. There are some pretty good versions of those snares out there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cantdog said:


> lol that rarely helps.....don't ask how i might know this...


 
+1,...never really helps.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Robin, some pretty good conversations going on here tonight on Jerry coming out of an orange closet and Ron going back into a creamsickle on. Plus there is good discussion on how to wipe coyotes from the planet.


----------



## jimdad07

It's crazy Cliff, it's like you and I have been let down.


----------



## caleath

Yeah Jim its like I dont even know these people anymore.

Ron I was lookin for a ez...did you dredge that one from the bottom of your driveway? 

I do like that bar by the way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea Jim,..I am sure there are improvements in snaring techniques and designs since I was a trapper but I may be looking into making up some snares myself if the grey buggers keep multiplying here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,..guys its not the end of the world,..I go and work on one orange turd and the whole world tilts on its axis. Huskies still suck!!


----------



## caleath

Its not like you had to work on it Jerry!


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Robin, some pretty good conversations going on here tonight on Jerry coming out of an orange closet and Ron going back into a creamsickle on. Plus there is good discussion on how to wipe coyotes from the planet.



Hey Jim I been kinda tagging along...just didn't have much to add except Ow..Ow..Owhoooooo........


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to work on it to get it out of the shop...LOL


----------



## caleath

Oh and when they call it UPS ground, does that mean there is a guy dragging it on the ground the whole way to my house?

Just wondering.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Huskies Suck!!! Woooof ,woof ,woof.


----------



## caleath

Jim I bet Ron is wearing his I love Stihl t shirt while he is posting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t get me going on shipping!!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> hey I fell asleep watching tv and now Jerry is talking about liking Husky. I think I woke up in a parallel universe.
> 
> Dang Ron, do you just have saws everywhere?


 
Yup,stacked like cordwood in some spots.
heres 1/2 my shop,,other 1/2 is as bad,you cant see very well under the shelving on the sides packed full.,then underneath about 1/2 the length about 2 ft deep of parts saws


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!! I 'm folding my tent early tonight....early and long day tomorrow. Nite jerry...nite Cliff...nite Jim...Nite Ron boy....nite Jon boy....you guys have a good one....


----------



## caleath

Holy crap ron I think you could pave your driveway with saws....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Night Robin, will be signing off soon myself, working on orange turds sure is tiring...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

Good night Robin...


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Yeah Jim its like I dont even know these people anymore.
> 
> Ron I was lookin for a ez...did you dredge that one from the bottom of your driveway?
> 
> I do like that bar by the way.


 
That thing runs !! even put fuel in in tonite,,dont like to pull it up but with a prime it will stay running.. needs a carb kit bad..
the b&c are almost new shape,dont think the chain ever been sharpened.. whole saw including bar was spray painted metalic blue at one time ! LOL ! ya can have the saw if yer wantin it..now the b&c :msp_unsure:


----------



## caleath

Oh so now here come the demands....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,..you gonna have room for a big orange turd?


----------



## caleath

Ok on that deal but that still leaves me hanging on the 101


----------



## caleath

It sure got quiet in here?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Holy crap ron I think you could pave your driveway with saws....


 
Nope,dont have that many stihl's 
theres probly 100 runners inside there..
prolly less than 10 i use to cut,and only maybe 5 favorites for that.
the rest just collecting type stuff.
all i need now is a big one for bucking so i dont have to use the homie 750 and save the dolkita to use with a smaller bar.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some of the guy`s hittin the sack, cuts down the number of posts.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,..you gonna have room for a big orange turd?


 
When the big creamsickle goes up north will be plenty room !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Nope,dont have that many stihl's
> theres probly 100 runners inside there..
> prolly less than 10 i use to cut,and only maybe 5 favorites for that.
> the rest just collecting type stuff.
> all i need now is a big one for bucking so i dont have to use the homie 750 and save the dolkita to use with a smaller bar.


 
You gonna use a 394 for buckin up wood?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ok on that deal but that still leaves me hanging on the 101


 
whadda ya mean ?? thot you had a bar coming for that ?


----------



## caleath

Ron you getting snow? Looks like it on the radar.


----------



## roncoinc

I am so easilly confused and,,and,,,and,,, lost ! yeh thats it..
lose track of stuff..
need remindin from time to time when i forget..

as soon as OL done watchin american idiot i will go down myself.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> whadda ya mean ?? thot you had a bar coming for that ?


 
Honestly I have no idea whats going on....I do know that I have a new bc coming on Friday.

I would like that little ez if you want to send it to Texas for some TLC


----------



## GLOBOTREE

sure is quiet in here....do i need to start a fight?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You gonna use a 394 for buckin up wood?


 
I would think they be good for that,already got a limbing saw 
prolly some fallin too.on larger stuff.
somethin not right with that ???? am i confused again ??


----------



## caleath

Dont worry Ron, you got alot going on. Not like I dont have other stuff to work on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We all need a little sleep now and then, feelin a little tired myself this evening.


----------



## roncoinc

globotree said:


> sure is quiet in here....do i need to start a fight?


 
bring it on !!!!


----------



## caleath

GLOBOTREE said:


> sure is quiet in here....do i need to start a fight?


 
I already did that...your are a bit late. Now we just poke fun at one turd saw.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Dont worry Ron, you got alot going on. Not like I dont have other stuff to work on.


 
If you want sumthin just let me know,you know the price


----------



## caleath

Will do ron, I do want an ez at some time. I doubt I have anything you need but hollar if you want me to look around here for something.


----------



## caleath

Jim did you try one of your new snares out on yourself? Did you fall asleep?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Honestly I have no idea whats going on....I do know that I have a new bc coming on Friday.
> 
> I would like that little ez if you want to send it to Texas for some TLC


 
Cost of shipping,,will start draining it tomorrow..take a vid first of it running so we can all see what you do with it  you want that long hardnose b&c to go with it ?
pm me sometime,will need shipping ad.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I built 6 other 394`s and a 2094 , they are all running and being used as Bucking saws, they seem great for that chore. As a felling saw they should be good for that also, I don`t use them but others seem to think they are just the cats ears, or is that the cats whiskers,..well something.


----------



## GLOBOTREE

caleath said:


> I already did that...your are a bit late. Now we just poke fun at one turd saw.


 
well then wheres the leftovers?


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Cost of shipping,,will start draining it tomorrow..take a vid first of it running so we can all see what you do with it  you want that long hardnose b&c to go with it ?
> pm me sometime,will need shipping ad.


 
Thanks again Ron...ur ok even if you like orange turds


----------



## roncoinc

This is like a chat room..
thot AS was going to have one at one time ?? probly to many at once for it to work.
i have one for electronics and computers,keep threatening to bring saw guys


----------



## caleath

GLOBOTREE said:


> well then wheres the leftovers?


 
I think Jim is using the leftovers for bait.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I built 6 other 394`s and a 2094 , they are all running and being used as Bucking saws, they seem great for that chore. As a felling saw they should be good for that also, I don`t use them but others seem to think they are just the cats ears, or is that the cats whiskers,..well something.


 
cats "meow" !!
coyote bait


----------



## caleath

I wish we had a good chat room on here. But then would we have 250 plus pages?


----------



## GLOBOTREE

this is better than a chat room! me thinks!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I wish we had a good chat room on here. But then would we have 250 plus pages?


 
I have one we can use in the morning and before 9pm est
would leave lots wondering what happen all of a sudden !! LOL !!
sometimes i get people to go there for some real time stuff when needed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

256 AND COUNTING!!
Jim is huntin them coyotes, he`s gonna be a trapper like my namesake, Jerimah Jonson.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..cats meow,..make good coyote bait,..here kitty kitty.


----------



## roncoinc

I gotta change my ad,a couple people have showed interest in that 041av,dont want to dissapoint jerry ..
Cliff,heres a NICE project for you,even runs !  
84cc of old homie !!


----------



## caleath

Sorry I was trying to get a video of me cutting down that tree on youtube.

Baby rabbits work good too....dont ask how I know.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I gotta change my ad,a couple people have showed interest in that 041av,dont want to dissapoint jerry ..
> Cliff,heres a NICE project for you,even runs !
> 84cc of old homie !!


 
Good project saw, got my FIL`s saw going with just new fuel lines and carb kit, them 900 series saws are quite impressive.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> I gotta change my ad,a couple people have showed interest in that 041av,dont want to dissapoint jerry ..
> Cliff,heres a NICE project for you,even runs !
> 84cc of old homie !!



Now thats sweeeeet.

Are you going outside and taking pics for us? Or do you have them already.


----------



## roncoinc

So Jerry,,that 041av going to be your new limbing saw ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> So Jerry,,that 041av going to be your new limbing saw ??


 
Boat anchor likely, got 4 of them already, one new one still in its case. LOL


----------



## caleath

I might post the video in the main area. Just to hear the haters give me a hard time about not doing something right. My daughter is yelling the whole time at me....


----------



## caleath

What size is a 41?


----------



## roncoinc

Saw seems to have a high rpm problem..
done the carb but who knows ??
got tired of it with others like it already..
cant get full rpm out of it..

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pE3Xc5zuNcs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> What size is a 41?


 
61cc.... and jerry blew me out of the water again 
maybe you can make a deal with him and i can send it to you instead ??


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Now thats sweeeeet.
> 
> Are you going outside and taking pics for us? Or do you have them already.


 
pix of what ???????


----------



## caleath

Dang video...daughter shot it with the camera on side...now I cant get video to come up right.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5a7YUfUI3Yc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

If you can change it i would love the help.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 041 AV is a 61 cc saw.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> pix of what ???????


 
Of all the saws....

I saw that Ron...thats a little harsh to be speaking of the mother ship like that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> 61cc.... and jerry blew me out of the water again
> maybe you can make a deal with him and i can send it to you instead ??


 
Just stirrin the pot Ron, that 041 will fit right in here with all its brothers, you know that I would never use a Stihl for a BA.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> pix of what ???????


 
Pix of all them chainsaws.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Dang video...daughter shot it with the camera on side...now I cant get video to come up right.
> 
> If you can change it i would love the help.


 
Just turn your monitor on it's side,no problem.


----------



## farrell

evening gentlemen, having fun?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wow,..just saw a sideways video, the tree fell up...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> evening gentlemen, having fun?


 
Yep,..what`s up?


----------



## caleath

I sure do wish I could fix it.


----------



## caleath

It did fall thought didnt it. Did you like my cheering section?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I sure do wish I could fix it.


 
Hmmm, download it to Picassa, then you can rotate it.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Of all the saws....
> 
> I saw that Ron...thats a little harsh to be speaking of the mother ship like that.


 
Yeh got pix of most of them,88 megabytes of em !! LOL !!
well i still dont have all them saws..
do you know how much work it would take to put up just say,,the first 50 good runners ??
go here and watch some videos..i still have most of em..
about 100 vids of runnin saws 
YouTube - ‪fredhore‬&rlm;


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea,..sure enough it fell. I was going to ask where all the wedges,hammer,axe and PPE all was at the start of the vid, then I see you pick up a wedge and I know you got it all plus a cheering section to boot. Good job.


----------



## caleath

Thats where I did the editing...Its straight in the album but on its side on Youtube.

I am no computer guru.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea,..sure enough it fell. I was going to ask where all the wedges,hammer,axe and PPE all was at the start of the vid, then I see you pick up a wedge and I know you got it all plus a cheering section to boot. Good job.


 

I had on all the ppe I have, I will have some chaps this week. The wedges were in my back pockets...I need an axe for this too. The only one I have is a double bit axe. You guys have any suggestions?

I even had a hard hat on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wow, don`t know how that happened and I don`t know how to fix it, Ron is the puter expert here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I seen the hard hat on your head, that`s all I wore for 40+ years.


----------



## roncoinc

OK,american idgit is over,OL snoring like a sailor 
Jerry not gonna use the 041 as a canoe anchor.
cliff has 100 saw vids to watch.
my day is done..
tomorrow vid of EZ runnin and drain it.
consider that 904 and make an offer cliff.
nytol.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I only have 2 plastic wedges and a pole axe for felling. Got lots of other stuff but only use it when the need arises.


----------



## caleath

see if this is better


https://picasaweb.google.com/caleath/20110323?authkey=Gv1sRgCOWmnOaeu86p1AE#5587480382479285138


----------



## pioneerguy600

That got it right side up, good work.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> OK,american idgit is over,OL snoring like a sailor
> Jerry not gonna use the 041 as a canoe anchor.
> cliff has 100 saw vids to watch.
> my day is done..
> tomorrow vid of EZ runnin and drain it.
> consider that 904 and make an offer cliff.
> nytol.


 
Thanks ron...I will be thinking on the 904


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Ron, Jim ,Cliff, Farrel and all, Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Night Jerry...had fun


----------



## caleath

Man tonight was fun.. I am sure glad all the players showed up...well except for Randy. I hope he is ok.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> see if this is better
> 
> 
> 
> 640x480 @ 60 fps is just right for that type of video
> picassa is pretty good for a free program.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wow, don`t know how that happened and I don`t know how to fix it, Ron is the puter expert here.


 
DONT put that on me !!!!
i am SO far behind now i am almost lost..
so far behind still running XP pro on my main machine..
win 7 on another is ok,vista on another (sucks), win 2K on another,,win 98 on the GPS and WiFi hunting laptop


----------



## caleath

Ron it sounds like you have as many computers as you do chainsaws.

I have vista on this machine and I havent had too many issues. I dont do much other than use them for internet acess,


I do like picassa it works pretty good for free, once you figure it out.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ron it sounds like you have as many computers as you do chainsaws.
> 
> I have vista on this machine and I havent had too many issues. I dont do much other than use them for internet acess,
> 
> 
> I do like picassa it works pretty good for free, once you figure it out.


 
Naw,only have four networked right now.
did you use windows movie maker to edit your video ?
I just did 7 gigs of video imported from a tape camcorder,what a pita !


----------



## caleath

Nah I didnt edit it at all...thats raw redneck video right there.. I would rather have a tooth pulled than edit video. I used to have a good program on my other computer but it crashed. I have a tape camcorder but I am going to be getting a digital non tape machine soon. This video was shot with my phone believe it or not. Not too bad I think.


You guys have a good one...off to work I go.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning all, hope everyone has a good and safe day, bright sunshine here, temps above freezing and rising no wind.


----------



## roncoinc

Was wondering where your morning update was 

overcast,right at freezing,not warming much today at all.


----------



## roncoinc

For when Randy wakes up


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got hung up,..LOL 
Newbies at the shop, couldn`t figure out how to change the trailer plug and get it to work, you know them wires have to be connected to the right terminals to get power back to the correct lights on the trailer....LOL


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> For when Randy wakes up


 
Why thank you! Gotta space 'em out, cutting back a bunch.

Noisy weather day, heavy rain, wind 43 from the south, gusts to 56, pretty standard stuff.

BP is down, still semi-zombied, still a bit unstable, getting better as time goes on.


----------



## caleath

I saw that weather Randy...looked pretty rough. Gonna be in the low 70s here today.


----------



## RandyMac

I saw your vid, good job. Cheering sections can be fun.


----------



## caleath

They were taking bets on where it would fall. Neighbor said my house....

Truthfull only missed my mark by a foot.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nearly had a saw today, came home and there was a Postal card stuck to the door, card said delivery of parcel failed, no one there to recieve it. May be able to pick it up later from the Post O ffice if the delivery van gets back early. Oh well its only been in the mail for 20 odd days so far, what`s another day...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Off to the Post Office, they have a box there for me.


----------



## caleath

we need pictures or it didnt happen


----------



## pioneerguy600

I might be able to make that happen.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I might be able to make that happen.




Waiting...........LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim might reconize this box;


----------



## Cantdog

Ahem....I have an air filter box.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well that`s the box I got from the Post Office.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well that`s the box I got from the Post Office.



Humph...that's no good....just send in down here and I'll take care of it for you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well,..ok, one box coming your way.


----------



## jimdad07

Nice work Cliff. You are getting pretty darn good with them saws. Was that your 044?


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry you are a very lucky man, not many guys can get a box of 12 x 24 x 2 pleated air filters sent to them from New York. You are truly blessed. I hope that the "filters" meet with you approval, otherwise you might have to talk me down from a bridge:hmm3grin2orange:.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well,..ok, one box coming your way.




I recycle cardboard every Saturday morning...that gets me in the dump...then I can scrounge the metal plie for Stihls....LOL!!


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Robin, what's new?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..I like trips to the dump, always come back with some goodies, just came back with a brand new fishing rod still in its wrapper and a new tent still unwrapped , someone was doing some spring cleaning.
Yea,..those filters might not work,.... can I return them for a refund?






































































































































Naw,....just joking, they will work fine....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I recycle cardboard every Saturday morning...that gets me in the dump...then I can scrounge the metal plie for Stihls....LOL!!


 
Now that there IS funny !! LOL !!

hey cant,,the jred 2045 same as husky 350 ??
working on one today for a friend and intake boot leaking with that plastic clamp.looks same as a 350 setup ??


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Robin, what's new?



Not much Jim just another day on the job....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..I like trips to the dump, always come back with some goodies, just came back with a brand new fishing rod still in its wrapper and a new tent still unwrapped , someone was doing some spring cleaning.
> Yea,..those filters might not work,.... can I return them for a refund?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw,....just joking, they will work fine....LOL



Jerry you're such a F'in teaser........


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Now that there IS funny !! LOL !!
> 
> hey cant,,the jred 2045 same as husky 350 ??
> working on one today for a friend and intake boot leaking with that plastic clamp.looks same as a 350 setup ??



To tell you the truth I don't know....I have a 2045 thats been in the shop for months and haven't been motivated to open it up. I'll look into it for you though...


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Now that there IS funny !! LOL !!
> 
> hey cant,,the jred 2045 same as husky 350 ??
> working on one today for a friend and intake boot leaking with that plastic clamp.looks same as a 350 setup ??



No.......not the 2045...but the 2145 is the same as the 350 according to the IPLS....


----------



## caleath

Wow glad to see I didnt miss much. Whats in the box Jerry?

Yes Jim thats the 440. 

I ran a stock 460 today...it wont touch this 440. I cant believe the difference. 

I have a carb problem I need to run past you guys. You ready?


----------



## roncoinc

WHAH !! was a house for sale in jerry's neigborhood cheap and i missed it !! 
imagine having Jerry as a neigbor 
all the husky droppings you could ever want !!  never a driveway problem,,a shop heated 24/7 ,, plenty maple syrup,, lots of cold beer,, just have to step around the stihl stool


----------



## caleath

Still no picture of whats in the box...well i am going to eat and I better see whats in the box when I get back. And it had better not be a Husky.


----------



## Cantdog

I think Jerry is having a hard time getting onto the box.......(hint) use a box cutter Jerry....but don't take it on an airplane....


----------



## roncoinc

Cliff,dont eat to much..
i expected a PM as to if you wanted that EZ and that shiney 20 in bar with it ??
didnt get a chance to do a vid of it running 
but for the cost of shipping WTH !! ??
man ,,,gets hard sometimes to give stuff away dont it ??


----------



## caleath

I am sorry Ron I thought you knew I wanted it. Did you need my address again. I will send you a pm.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> No.......not the 2045...but the 2145 is the same as the 350 according to the IPLS....


 
Man ! i had to go down to the shop in my PJ's to check it out,yes a 2145 it is..
broken impulse nipple on the plastic piece the boot goes thru.. probly cheap enuf to order a new one..
then cut the plastic clamp off and use a stool clamp ..


----------



## caleath

Ok I know its not a saw, I am working on an Echo string trimmer. I replaced the fuel lines and rebuilt the carb including a new primer bulb. I can get it to run but it wont pull any serious rpms....the strange thing is the primer bulb never fills up. I am thinking the needle isnt opening up enough. I blew through all the ports etc.

I am at a loss. Any help would be appreciated....oh its a Zama carb


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Man ! i had to go down to the shop in my PJ's to check it out,yes a 2145 it is..
> broken impulse nipple on the plastic piece the boot goes thru.. probly cheap enuf to order a new one..
> then cut the plastic clamp off and use a stool clamp ..



Yep good enough...a stool clamp will put the squeeze on it....


----------



## Cantdog

You've worn me down Jerry.......I'm keeling over...I'll check in the morning to see what was in the box.....Night each and everyone......


----------



## jimdad07

Goodnight Robin, if it's any consolation, *I know what's in the box!!!*:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

Sorry I skipped out earlier guys, had to go cut a bunch of AV cable up into 7' lengths to help deal with some vermin around the farm.


----------



## caleath

No help with the carb huh....? I guess its got you all stumped.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok, just got back from a service related call. So you all want to know what`s in the box, ok here it is.












Are these pink peanuts?


----------



## roncoinc

Another Suhusky day 
was just last week i went to show off the dolmar 6000i to somebody and it had no spark after i replaced the coil with a made up one,had to do it agin and it runs now..
today was showing another saw that ran fine a few days ago and NO spark !! 
what is there something in my shop that eats coils ??
only thing i had close was a wild thing coil...lots of dremell work on the mounting holes and putting the pickup and leg to the belt grinder for clearance.got it timed right and running great again but i tore up the belt on the verticle belt sander and the dremmel decided it had lived long enough 
belts are consumables and no problem with that but the dremell only lasted about 8 years and 2000 hrs of use 
that will teach me to spend a whole $25 on a refurb black and decker rotary tool


----------



## jimdad07

Not that I have a ton of experience yet Cliff, but I would lean more towards running too rich, seems like if you weren't getting enough fuel you would be revving up high and leaning out. Maybe soak the carb and see what happens.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You see ,Ron,..you have to use Stihl parts to fix them inferior chainsaws, that`s why Stihs are #1.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok, just got back from a service related call. So you all want to know what`s in the box, ok here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these pink peanuts?


 
I think they are pink peanuts. I think those were sent to you so that you could have something to ship an Orange Turd in.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff,...I am not sure about the Echo`s but the primer bulbs on some just prime the carb, others pump fuel through the carb so the lines have to be connected correctly. Can you find an IPL for it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Another Suhusky day
> was just last week i went to show off the dolmar 6000i to somebody and it had no spark after i replaced the coil with a made up one,had to do it agin and it runs now..
> today was showing another saw that ran fine a few days ago and NO spark !!
> what is there something in my shop that eats coils ??
> only thing i had close was a wild thing coil...lots of dremell work on the mounting holes and putting the pickup and leg to the belt grinder for clearance.got it timed right and running great again but i tore up the belt on the verticle belt sander and the dremmel decided it had lived long enough
> belts are consumables and no problem with that but the dremell only lasted about 8 years and 2000 hrs of use
> that will teach me to spend a whole $25 on a refurb black and decker rotary tool


 
You are too funny Ron,..still doing it the hard way.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You see ,Ron,..you have to use Stihl parts to fix them inferior chainsaws, that`s why Stihs are #1.


 
PPPPhhhtttpptthhhh !!! :msp_angry:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hmmmmmm,...I like pink peanuts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pink peanuts and an orange turd saw,...some how I just can`t imagine that.:msp_confused:


----------



## jimdad07

I like creamsickle saws and saws with black hats. Going to pick up that little Skil chainsaw this week. That one is going into the collection. Damn thing is mint.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Check the muffler Cliff?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well Robin wants the box, does anyone want the pink peanuts?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I like creamsickle saws and saws with black hats. Going to pick up that little Skil chainsaw this week. That one is going into the collection. Damn thing is mint.


 
A Skil chainsaw you say?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cliff,...I am not sure about the Echo`s but the primer bulbs on some just prime the carb, others pump fuel through the carb so the lines have to be connected correctly. Can you find an IPL for it?


 
I tried the fuel lines both ways. I put them back the way they came off...no guaranty someone else didnt put them on wrong. It didnt run when I got it.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Check the muffler Cliff?



Not yet. I will tomorrow. My head is killing me and I would rather do this instead.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just had a chance to read the posts put up while I was out, I see where Robin has gone to bed, good night Robin.


----------



## caleath

I think it should have fuel in the primer bulb though. 


Ok whats in the blankety blank box


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are too funny Ron,..still doing it the hard way.


 
I know what you meen Jerry but in THIS case the shape of the coil itself decided the course of action i had to take..
i would have prfered a press off and on but it wouldnt have worked with what i had so the hard way it had to be..
dont think i havent been paying attention ,,i have all that stored ready to use in the right situation 
SOME people DO pay attention to the effort put forth by others ..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Oh,...yes ,..well,...ok,..well yes, there was something in the box with all the pink peanuts. There was a bar and chain and a carb for an 044.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Great Ron,..hope you get a good one soon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,..immersed in all those peanuts I found this,


----------



## roncoinc

Well the suspense has taken it's toll on me..
that and the OL watching american idgit is over..
woodstove is full,i am full of it,, so time to go and lay horizontal and TRY to get some rest..
anybody want a woman that snores like a drunken sailor !!!


----------



## caleath

Sweet looking saw ...did that come from Jim?


----------



## caleath

night ron I dont need one, I have one of those here.


----------



## jimdad07

Boy Jerry, that is one sad looking machine, at least it runs well and the chain is almost new. You should let the sender know how well that chain cuts.  It was sharpened on a cheap bench sharpener by some guy who doesn't know any better.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Ron, hope you didn't miss the unveiling of the box.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Sweet looking saw ...did that come from Jim?


 
I have its slightly disabled twin under my bench waiting for parts, my wife wouldn't let me keep the working one:msp_mellow:.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,..first off,..Good night Ron.
Yes that saw came from Jim.
Jim that saw is not really all that bad looking, you should see it now...LOL


----------



## caleath

Nice of Jim to send you a pretty one...


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Nice of Jim to send you a pretty one...


 
That one is between Jerry and my wife, I meant it when I said she was doing those on her own, haven't gotten much lately. I like to post them here first to brag and to give the right people first ops on them. Jerry didn't wait around for that one.

Let's see it now Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

There was a couple of cosmetic things that I noticed that could be helped.

















The bar needs to be deburred and the rails need to be ground and trued.


----------



## jimdad07

Are you happy with it Jerry? That saw has seen some cutting for sure. I figured the bar needed a little work along with some of the body damage. Have you run it yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Are you happy with it Jerry? That saw has seen some cutting for sure. I figured the bar needed a little work along with some of the body damage. Have you run it yet?


 
I am very happy with it Jim, ...I have changed a few parts already but I did not start it up yet.


----------



## jimdad07

Already looking pretty good Jerry. Can't wait to see what you do with her.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Front handle and clutch/chainbrake cover swapped out.


----------



## jimdad07

Good to see the long bar on yours. I have an almost new 28" Dolmar bar for mine when it gets finished.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It will make a real nice saw by the time I am done, I am lucky enough to have spare parts just waiting to be put to use.


----------



## jimdad07

To your earlier question about the Skil saw, it is a 1974, has an automatic oiler with a 16" bar. I really have to start getting model numbers, thought I would remember it but I can't. You'll see it soon.


----------



## caleath

Looks good Jerry...how many cc's is that beast.


----------



## jimdad07

68cc


----------



## pioneerguy600

That Oregon bar has never been on a saw before, just pulled it out of the new bar pile and it would fit, had a brand new chain for it to, its a 36" bar so a little big for the 120Si, the bar and chain that came with it will most likely be the one I run once I true the bar up, I have lots of 20" bars and chain for them, that is what I run on almost all my saws.


----------



## jimdad07

You going to port it and the works?


----------



## jimdad07

Good night all, getting late here. I am still on the lookout for you up here Cliff.  I just missed out on an 045 and 056 pair for cheap. A guy I work with spotted them before I did.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Once I have it running I will decide if it needs porting, most likely will get a little warming over anyway. I have a spare NOS P&C for one if needed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Jim.


----------



## caleath

Good night Jim...looks like its just me and you Jerry...I hope Randy is ok.


I am just glad you are watching out for me Jim....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea,..just you and me Cliff, had a great time this evening, missed a little there when I was called away but caught up as well as I could once back. Hope Randy is ok , he has not been on much the last few nights. Well it getting late , time for bed, Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Night Jerry


----------



## Cantdog

Cool...I 'm not to up on my Dilmars so couldn't figure out if it was 120 or 133....either way it's nice when you get a "new" saw and you have everything in stock to put it right. That's quite a bar for 68cc but looks good on it. 20" is a very common length on all my saws over 60cc too, but my two best 621s also run 20s.

HAHA!! As much as you fight it you can't get away from the orange color can ya?? LOL!! Oh....good morning all.....


----------



## sachsmo

So,,,,,,,,,,,

The 120 Super cover works fine on that 120si eh?

I must have my 6800i cover on my 120si by mistake.

The one on my 6800i (regular 112-120 cover) was rubbing the clutch and clutch nut just a bit.

I got it to not rub by doubling up on the chain guides

I will switch them around then all should be good, the reason I put the 6800 cover on the 120si is because the brake handle was broken, and that 120si has a full wrap (feel less need for a brake with the wrap handle)

So the 6800i must have a deeper/bigger clutch than the 120/120 Super/120si?


----------



## sachsmo

Oh forgot this is the fight thread.

All Gasoline Saws suck,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Get a two Man cross-cut.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Cool...I 'm not to up on my Dilmars so couldn't figure out if it was 120 or 133....either way it's nice when you get a "new" saw and you have everything in stock to put it right. That's quite a bar for 68cc but looks good on it. 20" is a very common length on all my saws over 60cc too, but my two best 621s also run 20s.
> 
> HAHA!! As much as you fight it you can't get away from the orange color can ya?? LOL!! Oh....good morning all.....


 
A 36" bar is really too big for that saw, it was handy so I just put it on for fun. I run mostly 20" on everything, even the 026`s and every model up to the 066`s, they have 32" on them and the 070 has a 48", the 090 has a 60".


----------



## caleath

Good morning fellas...had a great time lastnight. 

I am still stoked after running that stock 460 yesterday and then my 440....not even close.

I am looking forward to the 044/460 hybrid.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> So,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> The 120 Super cover works fine on that 120si eh?
> 
> I must have my 6800i cover on my 120si by mistake.
> 
> The one on my 6800i (regular 112-120 cover) was rubbing the clutch and clutch nut just a bit.
> 
> I got it to not rub by doubling up on the chain guides
> 
> I will switch them around then all should be good, the reason I put the 6800 cover on the 120si is because the brake handle was broken, and that 120si has a full wrap (feel less need for a brake with the wrap handle)
> 
> So the 6800i must have a deeper/bigger clutch than the 120/120 Super/120si?


 
I had clutch covers out on the bench for the 113-116, they were too shallow, the 120 super and the 120 Si have a deeper/heavier clutch so the cover needs to be deeper or as you stated a regular cover would need to be spaced out further to clear the heavier clutch shoes.
I don`t have a 6800 and have not worked on one yet but it would be easy to measure from the clutch face to the engine case to determine the depth of the cover needed, if the 6800 clutch is rubbibg on a 120Si cover it must have a bigger/deeper clutch.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Cliff,..you really need to run a fully ported 046/460, it is my favorite kick ass saw. It can`t come close to my fully ported poly flywheeled 066 but it is not as heavy either. The 460 is only around one pound heavier than an 044/440 but is a blast to run for shorter periods. The hybrid is next in the fun dept but if I need to run a saw all day then the 044/440 is the one I want, just the right weight, all the power I need and just slightly slower in the cut. It does not wear me out as quickly so I figure I get more done overall. No problem running either the 460 or the 066 for a couple of hours but if I have to drag them through the woods from tree to tree then the 044/440 gets the job.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Oh forgot this is the fight thread.
> 
> All Gasoline Saws suck,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Get a two Man cross-cut.


 
LOL,..I don`t know why we spend so much time messing with old sucky gasoline chainsaws, would get more wood cut with a crosscut if we spent as much time cutting with one as we spend messing with chainsaws.


----------



## RandyMac

I am still kickin', thanks for the thoughts gentlemen.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well guys its lunchtime, Huskies are big orange turds!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Randy, good to hear from ya, weather improving out there yet?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well guys its lunchtime, Huskies are big orange turds!!


 
Yes Sir they are! This is what i have to say to the Huskie guys. Quite messing with them ugly alienated stupid fudgsicles and pick up a real saw!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Me thinks that we may be givin the Husky running guys a complex, they have been too quiet lately...LOL


----------



## RandyMac

Our weather still sux, but not as bad as stihls.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Me thinks that we may be givin the Husky running guys a complex, they have been too quiet lately...LOL


 
Good, Watch out Mcculloch guys your next! haha


----------



## pioneerguy600

The day that Stihls suck will be the day I stop running chainsaws for good...LOL
Its a beautiful sunny day here with a little breeze, above freezing and rather pleasant to be outside.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> The day that Stihls suck will be the day I stop running chainsaws for good...LOL
> Its a beautiful sunny day here with a little breeze, above freezing and rather pleasant to be outside.


 
Come on everyone on AS knows 50 percent of the people on this site wouldn't stop running saws if they had a week to live. lol
Its 40 degrees wind and rain here in the Ozarks, Which really stinks as it was 70 degrees monday and tuesday haha


----------



## caleath

another beautiful day in Texas ....I wish it was like this all year round...but I know its comming...100 plus degrees will be here before you know it.


wfaa.com | Dallas - Fort Worth Weather


Jerry the guy that owns this 460 sure is eying my 440. I am not comfortable enough with porting to do one for someone else yet. I am going to mod the muffler for him for sure. 

I am getting excited though...my bar for the 101 will be here this afternoon.....I will get a video up tonight. I will need earplugs and muffs for this one. I will get to wear my chaps too...gonna be like Christmas for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> another beautiful day in Texas ....I wish it was like this all year round...but I know its comming...100 plus degrees will be here before you know it.
> 
> 
> wfaa.com | Dallas - Fort Worth Weather
> 
> 
> Jerry the guy that owns this 460 sure is eying my 440. I am not comfortable enough with porting to do one for someone else yet. I am going to mod the muffler for him for sure.
> 
> I am getting excited though...my bar for the 101 will be here this afternoon.....I will get a video up tonight. I will need earplugs and muffs for this one. I will get to wear my chaps too...gonna be like Christmas for me.



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you were to do a full port job on that 460 hand it back and not tell the owner , you would likely have to pay to have the guys shorts and pants cleaned up....LOL


----------



## caleath

Jerry I forget you are 2 hours ahead of us...and Randy is 2 behind...

I was shocked about the falling video I posted..not as many negative comments as I expected. I have a feeling there are not as many folks here that actually cut a tree down every now and again. Especially in town where there are things like powerlines and houses.

My experiment had a completely different outcome than I expected. Its good to be supprised every now and again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Back to the grind, talk later.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you were to do a full port job on that 460 hand it back and not tell the owner , you would likely have to pay to have the guys shorts and pants cleaned up....LOL


 
If I thought I could get away with it..I would. I did think about putting the plastics off of his saw on mine and see what would happen.


----------



## caleath

just checking in.... eating some Subway 



Oh and Husky sucks.


----------



## caleath

I havent seen Ron today...do we need to put out an APB?


----------



## caleath

Son called...my box is there...


----------



## cat-face timber

caleath said:


> just checking in.... eating some Subway
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Husky sucks.


 
BOOOOO

Flippy Caps????????


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got in myself, time to chow down.


----------



## caleath

Man get the bar and chain mounted and figure out its a 3/8ths sprocket. I dont have a rim that will fit....rrrrr.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What cha runnin for chain,.325?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had the 120Si out cutting wood today, it runs pretty good, still needs some small things done to it but otherwise it will make a great runner.


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys. Been making some coyote control devices out in my shop tonight, got it down to about eight minutes apiece moving at a liesure pace. Going to make some more in a little bit. Picked up that little Skil chainsaw today. I'll take some pics here in a minute and post. Just wanted to check in.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Put together a blue and white Homelite XL12 to take up to my BIL tomorrow, it actually runs quite well so I hope he is happy with it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok Jim,...looking forward to picts of the Skil saw.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had the 120Si out cutting wood today, it runs pretty good, still needs some small things done to it but otherwise it will make a great runner.


 
That makes me very happy to hear that you like it. I have never liked selling to anyone I know, even though I don't know you guys face to face, I feel we are all friends here. I am not out to screw anyone, just hate the idea of having something go wrong. It is much easier with strangers.


----------



## jimdad07

Here is the Skil, it is a model 947 type 4:


----------



## caleath

Guess what Jim...I have a blue one.


----------



## jimdad07

I have to admit, I know nothing of this saw. Can you help me out Jerry or Cliff?


----------



## pioneerguy600

No worries Jim,...if a saw is running when it leaves you then it will run when I get it, what I do with it after I get it you cannot be responsible for. I will likely tear it down and do a little refurb on it anyway. Right now it runs good and has good compression so it can be used as is but I can make it run better...LOL
The bar dressed up nicely, the chain needed a little work/sharpening and the rakers lowered, cuts fine now for being safety chain.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Guess what Jim...I have the blue version


 
No $#!*, that is pretty cool.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Here is the Skil, it is a model 947 type 4:


 
Whay it that a stihl painted yeller ??????????


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is a very nice little 947 Jim, they were made by Skil tools in Chicargo Illinois. I think the engine is 34cc , made around the mid 70`s.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My best friend and fellow carpenter, business partner bought one new around 1977, we were first starting out on our own as home builders.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I actually know where there is a new one at a little general store, it never sold and is still there in its box.


----------



## caleath

Model Profile: 947
I already know I was asking a few weeks ago...mine has Canada written all over it...


----------



## caleath

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/167314.htm


Here is the link to my thread


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Model Profile: 947
> I already know I was asking a few weeks ago...mine has Canada written all over it...


 
Cliff, the blue ones were likely made in Vancouver Canada when the Power Machinery company was still building saws there, they built them little saws for many different companies, Pioneer and Frontiers were 2 besides Skil.


----------



## roncoinc

Got a new rotary tool today..
went to the black and wrecker outlet store over in maine..
man,,i think maine got more outlet stores than they do taters !!
anyway,after the last one lasted about 2000 hours of use i dint mind payin $24 for another one..if i can get away with 16 yrs of use for $50 total i consider that good..
gonna get a flex shaft for this one so it may last even longer,or the flex shaft will wear out ! 
AHHHH,,,, a pall mall and a shot of yagi


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> What cha runnin for chain,.325?


 

I was going to run 325. I found some unbranded bars to use. I was going to be able to paint it up and make it look original...I just need a new rim...this saw uses the large pattern rim so i will have to order one.

It sure looked mean with a bar on in too.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cliff, the blue ones were likely made in Vancouver Canada when the Power Machinery company was still building saws there, they built them little saws for many different companies, Pioneer and Frontiers were 2 besides Skil.


 
Mine has no stickers etc to show who it was made for...its a neat little saw...a cylinder like I have never seen before.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Mine has no stickers etc to show who it was made for...its a neat little saw...a cylinder like I have never seen before.


 
Maybe it was built for Homelite.
I am still looking for that Homelite bar, I know I have/had one around here, I know I never used it on a saw, hope I did not give it to somebody and its slipped my mind.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I was going to run 325. I found some unbranded bars to use. I was going to be able to paint it up and make it look original...I just need a new rim...this saw uses the large pattern rim so i will have to order one.
> 
> It sure looked mean with a bar on in too.


 
Ok,i'm getting confused,,trying to keep up..the little homie has a 325 rim on it ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe it was built for Homelite.
> I am still looking for that Homelite bar, I know I have/had one around here, I know I never used it on a saw, hope I did not give it to somebody and its slipped my mind.


 
MIND ??? of all the thing i have lost that is what i miss the most


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe it was built for Homelite.
> I am still looking for that Homelite bar, I know I have/had one around here, I know I never used it on a saw, hope I did not give it to somebody and its slipped my mind.





I hate when that happens.....usually a couple beverages involved...


----------



## roncoinc

Was going to make a video of a homie EZ runnin but i thot if i am going to give it away why go thru the work ??
now trying to remember if cliff wanted that 20in hardnose bar to to got with it that would run 325/50 just fine ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,
I have bought up parts for so many makes and models of saws over the years and squirreled them away. Now when I go searching through boxes of parts looking for a certain item I keep surprising myself, finding things I had forgotten I had...LOL.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I hate when that happens.....usually a couple beverages involved...


 
Hey dawg !! slipped over the border today inta kittery by the tradin post and got back out no problem 
man ,, rt 1 down that end UN-frikin believable now !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,
> I have bought up parts for so many makes and models of saws over the years and squirreled them away. Now when I go searching through boxes of parts looking for a certain item I keep surprising myself, finding things I had forgotten I had...LOL.




One of the few good points of gettin old...love suprises...well good ones that is....LOL!!


----------



## caleath

Ok here I go...

The 101 has a 3/8ths on it. I found some unbranded bars that would fit but they are 325, I need a rim so I can use that bar on the 101.

I do want the ez too, and I am interested in any original bars you guys have. No matter the size.

I hope that helps ...cause I am confused.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hey dawg !! slipped over the border today inta kittery by the tradin post and got back out no problem
> man ,, rt 1 down that end UN-frikin believable now !!



I heard you was over here.......word travels fast if you know the right folks....LOL!!! Give it another 3-4 months and Rt 1 will definately be scary....may get better when gas hit 5 bucks a gallon!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## roncoinc

OK, heres a funny one..
this winter i was banging the ice off the steps to the shop door..
broke the bottom one loose so i set it aside in the snowbank were it got burried..a nice piece of 2x10 hemlock.
couple days ago a customer i sent outside to check out a saw and see how it ran..now the snow has melted enuf and the step is laying there ready to get put back on when i get time.
he's blipping the throttle and checking it out and then turns around and cuts my step in 1/2 !! 
durn good thing he bought the saw !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OK, heres a funny one..
> this winter i was banging the ice off the steps to the shop door..
> broke the bottom one loose so i set it aside in the snowbank were it got burried..a nice piece of 2x10 hemlock.
> couple days ago a customer i sent outside to check out a saw and see how it ran..now the snow has melted enuf and the step is laying there ready to get put back on when i get time.
> he's blipping the throttle and checking it out and then turns around and cuts my step in 1/2 !!
> durn good thing he bought the saw !!!


 
:monkey:


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


>


 
Arent you supposed to post a turd alert before you do that in here?


----------



## jimdad07

Step away for a few minutes and you guys put up three more pages! Ron I will have to write Stihl with a Sharpie on the saw to make it right. Going to disappear for a few more minutes, have to make a run back out to the shop for a little bit, have about five more "coyote control devices" to make up. Tomorrow they get "installed" to see how well they will work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

lol,...thought I might just sneak it in and see how long it took for someone to notice it...:msp_smile:


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry I don't know if you noticed, but someone coiled up a duece in the middle of all those nice noodles. Looks like they've been eating Cheetos an awful lot.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Big turd aint it?


----------



## caleath

Jim you dont have a computer in the shop...I am typing and working....

Do you guys think a 9 tooth 325 would be too much? Looks like 7 and 9 are all thats available. Mind you this is a play saw.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


>


 
EXcuse me !!! while i get a towel !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
wont need blue pill tonite to keep me from rolling out of bed after those pix !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a few parts coming for it mid next week.
Going to pull the intake block and do a little more modding.


----------



## caleath

tmi ron....heck with it I ordered them both


----------



## roncoinc

Thank goodness for waterproof keyboards,,the drool wont bother it at all 
or the spilled beer !!
Jerry,,thats an awfull nice looking saw...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Havn`t polished it up yet Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got a few parts coming for it mid next week.
> Going to pull the intake block and do a little more modding.


 
Is the piston and cyl modded ??
man,,dunno,,you git er done and run it and probly never leave the country !! 
Jerry gonna out do hisself and end up keepin it ! 
more broken dreams


----------



## caleath

Hey ron how come the Stihl is still up for sale...?

Where did everyone go?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Havn`t polished it up yet Ron.


 
POLISH ???? i thot it was swedish !! ?? canadian refurb ???


----------



## caleath

Ron I dont know that I have seen you this excited before...


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Hey ron how come the Stihl is still up for sale...?
> 
> Where did everyone go?


 
Gotta keep my bases covered you know...
after Jerry done with that saw and tries it out i dont think it be going anyplace 
94cc of maritime modded muscle ?? dont care what color it is..that bad axx mutha gonna be needin wheaties mixed with the fuel instead of oil !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> EXcuse me !!! while i get a towel !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> wont need blue pill tonite to keep me from rolling out of bed after those pix !


 
Ron you come up with the funniest stuff I ever hear!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Is the piston and cyl modded ??
> man,,dunno,,you git er done and run it and probly never leave the country !!
> Jerry gonna out do hisself and end up keepin it !
> more broken dreams


 
The P&C are ported, they have 2 hours of run time on them, the new muffler has been MM but currently has only one port, it might get another if I think it needs it, the saw is strong at this point but it will match a 2094 Jonsered before it leaves here.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Ron you come up with the funniest stuff I ever hear!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Hey man,,at MY age sometimes theres more excitement in CUTTING wood than GETTING wood 
(sometimes) ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am trying to keep this one in the area that you can still start it Ron, without a helper.


----------



## caleath

Ok fellas gotta run....I did get the little Poulan to fire off....

Talk to you guys later.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Cliff, see you tomorrow night. Very jealous of your computer in your shop, just can't do it here yet, unless I invest in my own laptop.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The P&C are ported, they have 2 hours of run time on them, the new muffler has been MM but currently has only one port, it might get another if I think it needs it, the saw is strong at this point but it will match a 2094 Jonsered before it leaves here.


 
Really ?? i would think the jred would be it's twin stock ??
that much of a diff between the two ??
i think i;m starting to see something here that has been going unnoticed ....by many.....but i think my eyes may be opening ...
you better not let yourself get seen to much out in the open


----------



## jimdad07

Please don't say it Ron, my whole image of Jerry will be destroyed. I think I know what you are getting at.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## pioneerguy600

A fully done 2094 is the most powerful saw I like many others have ever ran, they are the true locomotives of the 94 cc chainsaws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I port them,..I don`t OWN THEM!! .LOL.


----------



## jimdad07

I am looking forward to the day I get into the 90cc class. I can't decide yet between an 066 or a 9010. Going to be fun to run no matter which one I get. As long as I'm dreaming, maybe a four wheeler too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I am looking forward to the day I get into the 90cc class. I can't decide yet between an 066 or a 9010. Going to be fun to run no matter which one I get. As long as I'm dreaming, maybe a four wheeler too.


 
Keep at it Jim,..it will happen. 
I said I would own the biggest one man saws one day, that came true.


----------



## jimdad07

I'll get there. If I decide to do any side work this year, it will most likely go towards that end. IF, I decide to do any that is. At this point a break from it for good sounds good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Buy sell and trade your way up to the bigger saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time to pack it in again, will be away most of tomorrow, going up to visit the wifes inlaws, Nytol.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all; guess I had the last word last night and seems I am the first to visit this site this morning. Time to rise and shine. Another beautiful day here, bright sunshine and a bit cooler at -8C.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ok here I go...
> 
> The 101 has a 3/8ths on it. I found some unbranded bars that would fit but they are 325, I need a rim so I can use that bar on the 101.
> 
> I do want the ez too, and I am interested in any original bars you guys have. No matter the size.
> 
> I hope that helps ...cause I am confused.


 
Just gonna find a box this weekend and fill it up,ship it out and YOU can sort it all out ! LOL !!


----------



## caleath

Thats funny Ron...thanks.

Gonna be in the 60s here today. My sons Boyscout troop in participating in a catapult contest today...I will try and get some video.

Have a great one...time for breakfast.


----------



## RandyMac

jimdad07 said:


> I am looking forward to the day I get into the 90cc class. I can't decide yet between an 066 or a 9010. Going to be fun to run no matter which one I get. As long as I'm dreaming, maybe a four wheeler too.


 
why screw around, go six cubes.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> why screw around, go six cubes.



LOL....feelin better randy??.....


----------



## caleath

Sounds like Randy is feeling better....

Ok I thought I would like the day when folks started giving me saws.....

Ok so see if you can guess what I had dropped off today?


----------



## caleath

Really no one?


----------



## sachsmo

RandyMac said:


> why screw around, go six cubes.


 
Indeed,



Hey youse guys have any leads on a few SD 153s?


----------



## caleath

Not me the only ones I have seen were on here.



Ok I will give you a hint...its black and yellow


----------



## sachsmo




----------



## caleath

Man I love that bench...I wish there was room somewhere for one.


----------



## sachsmo

*Thanks*


----------



## caleath

Ok since no one guessed here you go.


----------



## RandyMac

don't know, what is it?


----------



## caleath

605 mac...its a heavy turd


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> 605 mac...its a heavy turd


 
Man those are some wood eating old brutes !!
put er to a piece of wood and stand on top of that saw


----------



## roncoinc

Cliff,theres a trick to them starters so be carefull


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> don't know, what is it?


 
It's a MINI mac on steroids !! LOL !!


----------



## Cantdog

Jerry must still be on the road.......Hey Dan how you doing up there??


----------



## roncoinc

Sure is quite in here.......................



YOUR ALL A BUNCH OF CLOSET HUSKY LOVERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caleath

Yeah the customer said I have an old mac you can have...i am thinking heck its probably a 10-10. So he brings me this ugly, and I do mean ugly turd.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Jerry must still be on the road.......Hey Dan how you doing up there??


 
Hey Dawg,,need a plastic fan for a Jred 70,,you got one to spare ??


----------



## caleath

I think I might rather run a Husky than run this old Mac...I am thinking about using it to make a sign for my business.


2nd thought that might scare folks away


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Yeah the customer said I have an old mac you can have...i am thinking heck its probably a 10-10. So he brings me this ugly, and I do mean ugly turd.


 
Now dont go discounting that saw untill you put it to wood !!
you may just get surprised a lot more that you were expecting..
heres a frind of mine trying out one i fixed for him.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/9oDSY_WUHoc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## caleath

It might be ok....but this one is in pretty sorry shape. Chain is rusted to the bar.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hey Dawg,,need a plastic fan for a Jred 70,,you got one to spare ??



Gee Ron..I don't have an extra...you would be welcome to it if I did but I have only three. One goes to the 70E I'm building in the other thread, one goes to another 70E work saw I'm going to build and the other is for a 66E that is going to get a going over and added to the collection ...Sorry but I do see them on ebay once in a while...I'll keep an eye out for you. Is this your saw or one you're fixin??


----------



## caleath

Hey Jim


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff that is one fine machine you have there. I think I would take it over one of those 250's I had. Those old black and yellow saws were about as heavy as they came. I wouldn't mind having a few of the bigger Promacs kicking around though. Sharpened the hell out of the chain on that little Skil saw today, going to make a decent little limbing saw. Nice and light, a holy terror in wood 3" and lower.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Gee Ron..I don't have an extra...you would be welcome to it if I did but I have only three. One goes to the 70E I'm building in the other thread, one goes to another 70E work saw I'm going to build and the other is for a 66E that is going to get a going over and added to the collection ...Sorry but I do see them on ebay once in a while...I'll keep an eye out for you. Is this your saw or one you're fixin??


 
One i'm fixin for a friend.
i looked at an IPL and it dont show the plastic fan,only a metal flywheel/fan like most saws ??
do you have an IPL that shows the bolt on plastic fan ??
may help locating one..
are they THAT rare ??
another flywheel fit and work ??
never seen the likes of that,whats the story ?

will read reply in the mornin..tnx..


----------



## caleath

It looks like it would be Jim...I pulled my completely apart....they have a neat cylinder for sure.

I need to quit taking saws apart and finish one before moving on.....yeah like thats gonna happen.

I did put some fuel in the 25sda yesterday..it popped right off...that little poulan is a neat saw for sure....

You come across any good stuff today?


----------



## caleath

Hey Randy...I got a Mac for you.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> One i'm fixin for a friend.
> i looked at an IPL and it dont show the plastic fan,only a metal flywheel/fan like most saws ??
> do you have an IPL that shows the bolt on plastic fan ??
> may help locating one..
> are they THAT rare ??
> another flywheel fit and work ??
> never seen the likes of that,whats the story ?
> 
> will read reply in the mornin..tnx..



Kind of a long story if you read my thread "49Sp and 70E Build" it explains the whole alum-plastic fan deal. The only thing that will even fit is the fan from a 52 or 53E...the flywheels are the same on the 70E, 66E and 52/52E but the fan on the 52s are smaller in diameter and won't work as well in the volute of the larger 70E recoil cover. That said they would work beter than a broken fan or no fan at all!! And yes they can be/are that rare. After all we're talking 30 + yr old moving plastic.. I do have the IPLs for the early plastic fan igns at the shop. I'll pull them up in the morning and get you the part #s...


----------



## caleath

Here comes trouble....


Jim I forgot to ask...you get any coyotes yet?


----------



## Cantdog

I'm crashin out see ya in th AM.......zzzzzzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## caleath

there was all these people and now they are gone?


----------



## caleath

Do I smell bad? I took 2 showers today. I promise


----------



## caleath

Well I guess I will go look around ebay...I will check in later.


----------



## Cantdog

Rise and Shine Campaaaarrrsss!!! Act Alive You....LOL!!. A wondedrful, clear day here on "The Beautiful Rockbound Coast of Maine"!!!!

16 degrees F.....gotta go jig up some firewood for the Free Flow today. Got a couple good sized standing dead Hacks I can get to with the tractor pretty easy.

Damn... I don't think spring will ever get here..stihl a couple feet or better of snow in the woods......I'm usually pretty much done with firewood at the shop by now, solar usually has it covered this time of yr.......but not this yr...more wood!!!! On the plus side the wood cutters are stihl going full tilt...no mud season yet..

Ordered one of those sexy, lightened Sugi bars for my old 49 build project last night... .325 X .058 X 18" A little spendy but what the heck...I've owned the saw for 34 yrs and never bought a new bar for it..just slipped on better used stuff. That's it from here.......................stihls do really suck though....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, a beautiful day here in N.S. ,bright sunshine in a clear blue sky, around -4 currently but sure to rise into the plus region shortly.


----------



## dancan

Mornin , I think your right about the beauty day .
I think I'll spend it outside splitting wood for JG .


----------



## pioneerguy600

It would be a good day to split wood, no blackflies.


----------



## jimdad07

Good looking day here too. Day made for working.


----------



## caleath

Good morning to you all...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just droppin in for lunch, been workin on a car intake manifold gasket replacement and spent an hour on the big orange turd, its cylinder and piston are boiling on the stove right now.


----------



## RandyMac

our weather still sux, heavy rain, windy, still, again.

starting to feel more human, not sleeping near as much, might try to skip the mid morning nap:msp_sleep:

Might pick-up a Wright bladesaw today.


----------



## caleath

Hey Randy glad to hear you are feeling better. 


I got a pm 605 for free yesterday...what a mess.


----------



## RandyMac

I saw that mess, yuck.

I don't understand why they turned the 10-10 into those turds.
I'm offended.


----------



## caleath

Its going to go into the someday maybe pile...


----------



## caleath

I sure do miss my buddies today....no one hanging out here today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sorry to leave you to your own devices today Cliff but I had to do some real work and mess with the big orange turd again.


----------



## caleath

Yeah yeah...I just stirred up trouble today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Trouble maker!!! Pot stirrer!!
I seen your hard head thread, got the Husky boys all riled up huh?


----------



## caleath

I even went out of the way to keep it from happening...notice I said Stihl heads only....some people cant read.

So how about you...what would you 2nd choice be?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sachs DOLMAR, it was the saws I used most before they were bought out by Makita.


----------



## caleath

Would probably be my choice too....


Any new projects? I wonder what the heck everyone has been up to today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nothing new, completed fixing up my buddies car, now ready for the road again. Worked on the big orange saw then ran a tank of fuel through it, what a cutter!! Next I got to do up a big Pioneer and send it off to a new home.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim must be chasing coyotes.


----------



## caleath

I was sorta homebound today...a bit under the weather...damn allergies.

I just cant seem to get in the mood to fix a saw today.


----------



## firefighter33

Hey Jerry I'm still looking for a nice pioneer project


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had to dig through 40-45 saws today to find a P38 that a fellow I know wanted a recoil side and coil for his saw, came across a little P12 that looks just like yours and Jim`s Skil saws, may make it my next refurbish project.


----------



## caleath

That would be cool...I wonder who they made the blue ones for....its almost homelite blue.


----------



## pioneerguy600

firefighter33 said:


> Hey Jerry I'm still looking for a nice pioneer project


 
I havn`t forgot...:msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> That would be cool...I wonder who they made the blue ones for....its almost homelite blue.


 
It does look a lot like Homelite Blue and I have not any other saws painted blue, seems only Homelite used that color.


----------



## firefighter33

Haha ok Jerry. I just want a pioneer dosent even have to be the 62 I'm looking for. Just something cool.


----------



## caleath

It could be...there isnt a single mark on this saw anywhere. Just a few parts that are marked Canada.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Your saw was made in Canada, Vancouver actually.


----------



## caleath

The cylinder is really different...has to be the shortest spark plug wire I have ever seen.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have never worked on one, threw plenty of them into the dumster over the years, figured they wern`t worth wasting time on.


----------



## caleath

X15 Chopping Axe (23.5") / Yard and Garden / Products - Buy Online (Price $34.99) - Chopping Axe-23.5 inch, X-series, Axes | Fiskars


I am thinking of this ax for me...I need to use for wedges etc. I have its little brother. I used it when I went to Alaska.

Seems like it would work good.


----------



## caleath

It feels pretty good in the hands for a top handle. How many ccs are they?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I`ve heard all good things about them.


----------



## caleath

Hey there firefighter 33....welcome to the jungle....


----------



## pioneerguy600

The ones made for Pioneer were 34.4 cc`s


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just droppin in for lunch, been workin on a car intake manifold gasket replacement and spent an hour on the big orange turd, its cylinder and piston are boiling on the stove right now.


 
What are you cooking up now ??
cod tounge stew with husky herbs ?? for flavoring ??
you need cooking lessons from a Goofy newfie !!
wonder how many know what that meens


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hi Ron, ..I am sure there are some Newfies on here...LOL


----------



## firefighter33

Hello. What it is


----------



## roncoinc

I spent the day workin on a Jred ver of the 350..
lower end leaking,crank bolts were loose..could see the leaking when i took it apart..lots of hondabond should seal it back up 
fire it off tomorrow..

found a big box today for shipping saws and stuff but not big enuf,,so tommorow go box searching ! even little homies take up a lot of room !. maybe i should just wrap a pallett ??


----------



## firefighter33

U need my address Ron?  i need some projects.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I got to run a pretty impressive big orange tangerine today, put a freshly ported hybrid in it and fired it up this afternoon, made a lot od different cuts and I have to say I am, "pleased."


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> What are you cooking up now ??
> cod tounge stew with husky herbs ?? for flavoring ??
> you need cooking lessons from a Goofy newfie !!
> wonder how many know what that meens


 
I'm impressed and I'm not a Newf but I know plenty of um !
[video=youtube;41ooFFwzNzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=41ooFFwzNzI[/video]


----------



## caleath

Sounds good Ron...I would guess a newfie...would be someone from Newfoundland?


A pallet sounds good Ron...do I need to arrange a truck for you?


----------



## roncoinc

firefighter33 said:


> U need my address Ron?  i need some projects.


 
depends what you lookin for...most of my project are PROJECTS !!


----------



## firefighter33

Well Ron I'm on this old kick I'd like to build a older saw so anything that's older,cool and parts can be found the bigger the better. Also looking for a Mid size husky


----------



## caleath

Ron you feeling any better since your dr visit?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I got to run a pretty impressive big orange tangerine today, put a freshly ported hybrid in it and fired it up this afternoon, made a lot od different cuts and I have to say I am, "pleased."


 
Well after what you usually run something orange of course would be impresive !! 
DONT run it TO much,dont want ya to switch sides on us LOL !!
hhhmmmmmm......... seems like your taking an inordinate amount of time on that saw Jerry,,are you developing an affinity or some kind of attachment to that project for some reason ?? hhhmmmm ?????????


----------



## caleath

Jim says he will be on in a little while


----------



## caleath

You guys that restore saws...what do you do for the molded on rubber handles when they are missing...just a skeleton underneath it??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well after what you usually run something orange of course would be impresive !!
> DONT run it TO much,dont want ya to switch sides on us LOL !!
> hhhmmmmmm......... seems like your taking an inordinate amount of time on that saw Jerry,,are you developing an affinity or some kind of attachment to that project for some reason ?? hhhmmmm ?????????


 
I have never let a saw leave here until I am satisfied with it and I am very choosy. It does not have to look pretty or perfect cosmetically but it does have to work up to my standard. When it is complete and running the way I want it to then it will be boxed up and sent off. I will not turn to the ,"dark side".


----------



## jimdad07

Hello gents, and Ron:hmm3grin2orange:! Been catching up a little around the house and at my BIL's house. Good feeling to be caught up on side work. Been on call too this week, kind of slow though, thank God. Did some cutting with the 044 today, cold enough out to use the heated handles. Boy I love those things.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It is almost impossible to improve upon perfection, they mighty 044/440.


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff, you been starting stuff again?


----------



## caleath

Chili and cornbread for supper...


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is almost impossible to improve upon perfection, they mighty 044/440.


 
amen brother


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Cliff, you been starting stuff again?


 
not me


----------



## jimdad07

There once was a man from Nantucket,
who owned a Husky that really sucked it,
he'd love to cut some wood,
if only the husky could,
so he threw it in the river and said @#% it!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> There once was a man from Nantucket,
> who owned a Husky that really sucked it,
> he'd love to cut some wood,
> if only the husky could,
> so he threw it in the river and said @#% it!!!


 
Right on!!!..


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'm impressed and I'm not a Newf but I know plenty of um !
> [video=youtube;41ooFFwzNzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=41ooFFwzNzI[/video]


 
Man,went looking for my pint of screech and cant find it !! 
must have used the last of it starting brush fires 
"do you belong here?" how many, even canadians know THAT one ??


----------



## caleath

Nice one Jim


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Nice one Jim


 
That took every spare brain cell I had left.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I spent 8 summers exploring Nfld., sailed there in a twin masted 40' schooner 4 times. Got to sample a good bit of the Rock.


----------



## caleath

Jim I knew I smelled something.


----------



## jimdad07

That smell is probably the excellence that exudes from my pores!


----------



## caleath

Either that or you stepped in something.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Jim I knew I smelled something.


 
i thought you took a shower earlier today?


----------



## caleath

Jim did you get your Skill running?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ron you feeling any better since your dr visit?


 
Yeh,,i got to P&M a lot about how it sucked and that made me feel better 
got an appt coming up i dont know when for evaluation for new meds..if they dont tie me up and take me away before then 
sold a saw today to a guy that was at the same place,same time i was.. his liver REALLY bad from the agent orange..
mine only shows a little destruction from it.
Replied to your thread  LOl !!!! STIR THE POT !!!


----------



## jimdad07

I'm Jonesing for a 90cc+ saw. Racking my brain thinking about trading one of mine for one. I only have one or two that might make the deal, but I hate to part with either one.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> i thought you took a shower earlier today?


 
That was yesterday...when everyone took off on me.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Jim did you get your Skill running?


 
Runs great. All I had to do was sharpen the chain to make it cut ready. Not a bad little saw. Be a good brush and limbing saw.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,i got to P&M a lot about how it sucked and that made me feel better
> got an appt coming up i dont know when for evaluation for new meds..if they dont tie me up and take me away before then
> sold a saw today to a guy that was at the same place,same time i was.. his liver REALLY bad from the agent orange..
> mine only shows a little destruction from it.
> Replied to your thread  LOl !!!! STIR THE POT !!!



That stinks Ron...sorry to hear about the agent orange thing...a terrible thing was done to you guys for sure.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have never let a saw leave here until I am satisfied with it and I am very choosy. It does not have to look pretty or perfect cosmetically but it does have to work up to my standard. When it is complete and running the way I want it to then it will be boxed up and sent off. I will not turn to the ,"dark side".


 
PHHtttpppthhhh.. !!! admit it Jerry !! your Bi- sawsuall !!!
LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
now THAt was FUNNY !!


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> I'm Jonesing for a 90cc+ saw. Racking my brain thinking about trading one of mine for one. I only have one or two that might make the deal, but I hate to part with either one.


 
Just take your time...good stuff just appears sometimes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a fellow approch me when I was running the big orange tangerine today, he was impressed with the saw and asked me if I wanted 2 big Jonsereds? Both supposedly good running saws..:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## caleath

Jim I think you need the 605 I just got....whatcha got for trade?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> That was yesterday...when everyone took off on me.


 
How time fly`s.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had a fellow approch me when I was running the big orange tangerine today, he was impressed with the saw and asked me if I wanted 2 big Jonsereds? Both supposedly good running saws..:msp_rolleyes:


 

Arent those orange turds red brothers.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had a fellow approch me when I was running the big orange tangerine today, he was impressed with the saw and asked me if I wanted 2 big Jonsereds? Both supposedly good running saws..:msp_rolleyes:


 
   
:msp_mad: :msp_mad: :msp_mad:


----------



## jimdad07

My wife's uncle dropped off a Titan35 and a little 35cc Poopin Pro for me to work on. The Poopin Pro most likely crapped the bed, he's been cutting firewood with it for about two years and isn't too choosy about what he cuts with it. The Titan looks to need fuel lines, the piston looks pretty good.


----------



## caleath

Ron where is your buddy?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> How time fly`s.


 
Thats why he showers,,so he dont attract flies


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Jim I think you need the 605 I just got....whatcha got for trade?


 
A couple of mini-macs?


----------



## jimdad07

jimdad07 said:


> A couple of mini-macs?


 
I'll throw in some Poopin Pro parts to sweeten the deal.


----------



## caleath

Wow a deal i cant refuse.


----------



## jimdad07

You going to restore that 605?


----------



## roncoinc

Ok guys,time to go.
dont think it hasnt been a little slice of heaven.
IT HASNT !!!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Ok guys,time to go.
> dont think it hasnt been a little slice of heaven.
> IT HASNT !!!


 
Good night Ron, see you tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> :msp_mad: :msp_mad: :msp_mad:


 
He wants $120 for the both of them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cashin your chips in early Ron?


----------



## caleath

restore .....uh no...has to be the single ugliest saw i have ever seen.

120 for both huh.. oh those are just red huskys arent they?


----------



## firefighter33

pioneerguy600 said:


> He wants $120 for the both of them.


 
U suck Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

I have never ran a Johnny Red, I have heard good things about them.


----------



## caleath

Dont tell us you are converting Jim


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> restore .....uh no...has to be the single ugliest saw i have ever seen.
> 
> 120 for both huh.. oh those are just red huskys arent they?


 
Yep,..Jreds are Husky cousins but they are the better looking /better smelling ones.
Got to see them first, no tellin what they might look like. He did not know what model saw they were, just big and had 90 something in the number, they are his brothers saws and they live over a hundred miles apart. Knowing the size and type of wood his brother cuts they are likely 70cc saws.


----------



## caleath

Jim....wake up son....


----------



## jimdad07

Not converting yet, never leave the creamsickle, but I do have a soft spot for saws with black tops on them.


----------



## jimdad07

Can't wait for the ground to harden up. I have a big red oak down in the woods, it was uprooted, and it is just waiting for the Dolmar and the 045av to turn it into boards. And then my wife is waiting for a new entertainment stand.


----------



## jimdad07

A tumble weed just blew across my screen.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This was a very nice saw;


----------



## caleath

Oh you like black top saws huh....well have I got a deal for you....how about a 2-10 it has a black top.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> A tumble weed just blew across my screen.


 
Sorry about that...I left the door open


----------



## jimdad07

That thing is fugly Cliff, no wonder you don't want to mess with it. Just think of how good it will look when you restore it.:drool:


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Robin.


----------



## caleath

And thats not the ugly one...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Check post 4195


----------



## jimdad07

That is a good looking saw Jerry. You never know, one like it might find its way on my bench someday.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Hi Robin.



LOL Hey Jim...just trying to catch up you guy been talking up a storm tonight...I'll be right along just a couple pages more!!


----------



## Cantdog

Well there...evening all...those 2094s are nice...about a yr ago a guy had two 2095s for sale in Bangor $500.00 a piece. From what I've read the 95s were the same as the 94s except Jonsered made them specifically for milling. Higher volume oil pump and perhaps different port timing #s maybe ...not sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A Jonnie will come along for you Jim, the 2094 is the most powerful stock saw I ever ran.


----------



## caleath

Yeah tonight is more like it...last night sucked. 


We should have a new visitor soon...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys anyone know where i can find a Coil for a C5? I checked on Chainsawr but they didnt have anything.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have done some port work on the 2094`s, actually worked over some 94 parts today. The 2095 has more torque than the 2095, there are differences in the ports and the piston windows.


----------



## caleath

He was stating how bored he was and that nothing was going on...I directed him here...we will see how bored he is.


Hey Jerry I modded the muffler for that guy with the 460...he smilled from ear to ear....that saw still had the adjustment locks on the carb....


----------



## jimdad07

Not a bad night at all. Too bad it is almost bed time for me.
I get to start scabbing parts for that SD120Si in the shop pretty soon.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys anyone know where i can find a Coil for a C5? I checked on Chainsawr but they didnt have anything.


 
Here he is....did you try Bryce yet?


----------



## Cantdog

Jerry if those red saws model numbers are 9XX (90, 910,920,930) and any of the super variants they are all 87CCs The 910 EV is a pretty smart saw at least the one I ran was...


----------



## caleath

I dont see one on his site...you might be able to call him to see if he has one.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Here he is....did you try Bryce yet?


 Not sure who Bryce is? It may say im a senior member but I dont know anyone here pretty much lol


----------



## caleath

cheap chainsawparts saw parts items - Get great deals on Stihl chainsaw parts, HOMELITE items on eBay Stores!


I didnt see one but he might have one


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I got a Jonnie on the bench, Dad brough it to me yesterday he said the muffler bolts are stripped out and would never stay in. Ill fix that with 1/4 tap. Worked before on my 2150.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This is currently my rippenest J Red.,


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is currently my rippenest J Red.,



Sweet saw, looks like a noodling making machine!


----------



## caleath

I have never seen a johnny here in Texas..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its a ripper/noodler for sure. I built it from a free box of parts.


----------



## firefighter33

Dont think ive seen a J Red here either. Maybe i should find one?


----------



## jimdad07

Well guys, it is about that time for me. Have a good night, I'll see you guys tomorrow night.


----------



## caleath

Stihl seems to rule the roost around here...next would be wildthings....seems like every rancher around here has one in the back of their trucks. I guess they dont care if it gets stolen...or better yet no one will steal one.


----------



## caleath

Night Jim...be good.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Never see them here in the Ozarks. But my 2150 with a 16" bar about out runs my 046 (24")


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Jerry if those red saws model numbers are 9XX (90, 910,920,930) and any of the super variants they are all 87CCs The 910 EV is a pretty smart saw at least the one I ran was...


 
Thanks Robin, good info.
I had a 930 Super but an offer of more than double what I paid for it found it on its way to a new home.


----------



## pioneerguy600

There was a couple of full time woods workers here that I knew well, they ran nothing but Jonsered 70`s. When they retired I could have had all their saws for a pittance, around 30 of them for a hundred bucks or 4 cases of 24`s.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> There was a couple of full time woods workers here that I knew well, they ran nothing but Jonsered 70`s. When they retired I could have had all their saws for a pittance, around 30 of them for a hundred bucks or 4 cases of 24`s.


 
Wow great score, well boys its my bedtime. Respond in the morning.


----------



## caleath

Heck I hate to bail early...but I have been on this thing too much today.

Keep your bars oiled and your chains sharp.


I think thats going to be my sig line.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nytol.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> There was a couple of full time woods workers here that I knew well, they ran nothing but Jonsered 70`s. When they retired I could have had all their saws for a pittance, around 30 of them for a hundred bucks or 4 cases of 24`s.



Geeze.......You could have made your money back selling Ron plastic fans!!!! Speaking of which...."HEY...RON!!"" The part number for the 70E plastic fan is; 504 61 25 06 Haven't seen any on ebay for a while...maybe you could find a junker with a good one... 66E will fit too. Rarer saw to find but they are around....Mornin all....a tad warmer here this morning ..about 20F......


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all. Its colder than Witches tit on the 4th of July here. There calling for snow here!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, its sunny here but it snowed some overnight, I know it cold out there.
Those old Jonnies were all used up, rode hard and never put away, two of them ran and all the others were little more than parts saws. No woods workers around here ever took good care of their saws, if the saw started and ran then they were good enough to work with. The saws were either left in the woods where the fellows were working or just thrown in the back of a pickup and left there year round. Saws didn`t last that long in those conditions and when something went wrong with them they got tossed in a pile and another saw was bought to replace it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Thats about the same way around here. One of my freinds here he's in his late 70's and owns about 200 head of cattle His grandson helps him out alot. But he leaves his 039 and 440 laying in the back of his truck all the time. The saws are so sun bleached i feel sorry for them! lol


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

On a side note, i had the weirdest dream last night. I found a Dolmar at this haunted house that everyone swore was filled with ghosts so i took the Dolmar home and it was cursed and as my freind was using it, it cut off his leg. once I used it it chased me down.
Scary dream huh? It must be the exhaust smoke!


----------



## caleath

you know that you are supposed to put the oil mix in with the gas and not drink it right?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Never would have guessed 
By the way i guess i should introduce myself. My name is Jacob I live in the Ozark mountains about 2 hours south of St. Louis Mo. Im 16 And helping my dad with his logging business. Im the saw mechanic/sawyer. I love the majestic woods, and have been running them since i was 3 years old. Im starting a collection of saws, and wanting to learn about everything there is to know about them. so bear with my questions and what not.


----------



## firefighter33

Hello my name is Mike and I have CAD


----------



## roncoinc

Man you guys busy last nite !!!
rebuilt a husky 350 yestday,had ,leakage around the seals,found the bolts were loose  gooped it up good all around and let it dry overnight.. tube of that hondabond probly last 500 saws ! 
fire it up this morning and see if the carb will adjust now..

thot i had a box for cliff but not big enuf  
notice i took the 041 ad out of my sig ? couple people asked about it..
sold a 268 yestday so i can get heating oil today for shop 
am i being redundant ??
tnx dawg,seems those plastic fans ARE hard to find,will try the swap thread.
I MAY have a C5 coil,will look this morning.
i need a coil myself for my poulan 335,one i modded to put in the the coil casing wrong shape to sit IN and get correct gap,will spark but not enuf under compression to fire.
a friend went out digging this weekend and gave me a 5 gal pail full of steamers and oysters  gotta love living on the coast 
maybe somebody could post a digest of yestday first thing in the mornin so we dont have to read back so many pages !! LOL !!
Ahhh... the life of a lazy slug,,still in my PJ'3 sippin coffee ..
tried to stir the pot in cliff's stihl thread but everybody just ignores me now !
gonna put a lot of 5 jred's on CL and see if i can dump them..even cantdawg dont want em..

So,,,,Jerry ?? any progress ?????


----------



## roncoinc

firefighter33 said:


> Hello ny name is Mike and I have CAD


 
Looking at the saws in your sig i hope it's not catching !!

DONT TOUCH ME !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## firefighter33

I'm all bout all saws Ron no favorites. Just stihl is the only ones I can find here. I've got a 394 coming friday can't wait. I really want a mid size husky u got something u would want to let go?


----------



## firefighter33

What happened to that big creamcicle u had Ron?


----------



## roncoinc

firefighter33 said:


> I'm all bout all saws Ron no favorites. Just stihl is the only ones I can find here. I've got a 394 coming friday can't wait. I really want a mid size husky u got something u would want to let go?


 
Just sold a husky 268 yestday..
what do you consider "mid" sized ?
got a 266 ??


----------



## firefighter33

roncoinc said:


> Just sold a husky 268 yestday..
> what do you consider "mid" sized ?
> got a 266 ??


 
I'd like a 372xp but would also like a 266 what do ya need for that?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Working on a Homelite 330 this morning i got from a junkyard. Pull rope was crap. so i need to run to the Stihl store and get a new one. 
Hello Mike I have CAD as well lol. 

What sizes are them Jonnies Ron?


----------



## roncoinc

I can get $200 for the 266 local on CL,go figure 
they Jreds are around the 50cc size,got 4 of em,shipping cost would be a bit ?????


----------



## firefighter33

roncoinc said:


> I can get $200 for the 266 local on CL,go figure
> they Jreds are around the 50cc size,got 4 of em,shipping cost would be a bit ?????


 
Yeah that's more than I have. Got any projects that size?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> I can get $200 for the 266 local on CL,go figure
> they Jreds are around the 50cc size,got 4 of em,shipping cost would be a bit ?????


 
I already have a 2150 iv been wanting to get a 2171 or a bigger jonnie like that


----------



## caleath

Glad to have some new faces...welcome to the friendliest spot on Arborsite. At least I think it is.

Ron sounds like you have been a busy boy, no hurries on that stuff...when ever you can. Let me know if you need some help with it.

Now you guys may not know it but we expect some chainsaw poetry from you two...if you read back you will find some excellent examples here.

cya later


----------



## firefighter33

I don't know bout the friendliest place u guys are pretty rough with Ron lol
And sorry no poetry from this guy!


----------



## farrell

great bunch of guys in here. they rag on my husky's all the time. i just role with the punches. they are just jealous anyway! welcome aboard!


----------



## caleath

Nah we love Ron...dont we?


----------



## firefighter33

farrell said:


> great bunch of guys in here. they rag on my husky's all the time. i just role with the punches. they are just jealous anyway! welcome aboard!


 
Yeah I can take it. Jealousy will get them no where. Lol where in pa u at?


----------



## farrell

firefighter33 said:


> Yeah I can take it. Jealousy will get them no where. Lol where in pa u at?


 
about 40 miles south of erie


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hmm.. Ill think of some poetry today while im cleaning my C5 up. haha


----------



## RandyMac

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hmm.. Ill think of some poetry today while im cleaning my C5 up. haha


 
'sup? Homelite guy


----------



## roncoinc

Busy day today,went and took handles off saws so i could measure what size box i need,going to have to BUY a box ! 

checked the homie C5 i have,no coil on it..

then picked up these about an hour drive away to enjoy the ride on a nice sunny day 






Mac super 6-10
probly first model mini mac made,collectable !!
and two creamsickle turds 
forgot to stop at the dumpster on the way in !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Put another shut off switch on the big orange tangerene this afternoon, the one on it went erratic all of a sudden last evening, found a good one in the parts boxes. It will be Wed. before the rest of the parts I have on order get here, outside felling dawg, brake band,rear rubber sawdust flap and a couple of bolts. It starts and runs real nice with great power, I will test the comp once I run another tank of fuel through it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Busy day today,went and took handles off saws so i could measure what size box i need,going to have to BUY a box !
> 
> checked the homie C5 i have,no coil on it..
> 
> then picked up these about an hour drive away to enjoy the ride on a nice sunny day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac super 6-10
> probly first model mini mac made,collectable !!
> and two creamsickle turds
> forgot to stop at the dumpster on the way in !


 
I see a creamsicle!!


----------



## caleath

I see two....buy a box...wholy crap ron what are you mailing to Texas?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I see two....buy a box...wholy crap ron what are you mailing to Texas?


 
That orange Stihl is just plain wrong, can`t bring that thing inside, keep it out with the Huskies.


----------



## firefighter33

Hey jerry- I was bidding on a P61 on flea-bay last week but I lost think it went for 2or3 bills? Is that normal? They go for that much?


----------



## caleath

That thing is all orange...I would have to spill some white on it to let it come into my shop


----------



## pioneerguy600

A half decent P60, 61, 62, 655 will bring $300-$350, a nice one $500- $550.


----------



## firefighter33

10-4 thanks Jerry. Guess I'll have to keep saving my pennies.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put another shut off switch on the big orange tangerene this afternoon, the one on it went erratic all of a sudden last evening, found a good one in the parts boxes. It will be Wed. before the rest of the parts I have on order get here, outside felling dawg, brake band,rear rubber sawdust flap and a couple of bolts. It starts and runs real nice with great power, I will test the comp once I run another tank of fuel through it.


 
You gonna wear it out !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That orange Stihl is just plain wrong, can`t bring that thing inside, keep it out with the Huskies.


 
The original orange turd !!


----------



## roncoinc

OK,nice running,looking original echo cs3450,, 10 min away,, $40,,should i ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

firefighter33 said:


> 10-4 thanks Jerry. Guess I'll have to keep saving my pennies.


 
Yup!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You gonna wear it out !!


 
Gotta get it tuned up right for ya Ron, you only get two chances to get it started, if it don`t start in two pulls you will need to take a nap and try again, two persons would be easier.


----------



## firefighter33

Wow Jerry that thing is sweet! I'm going to have one someday even if I have to unload one of my 064's


----------



## roncoinc

Uh,Oh,,,,,,,,,  i ate three of these platters,,hope i dont get sick and stihl all over the place !
got as many left for the OL,didnt even get to the oysters yet


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OK,nice running,looking original echo cs3450,, 10 min away,, $40,,should i ??


 
An Echo Echo Echo Echo((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((, are you serious? The Echo crowd are turning coat on here lately, they claim that 5 year warranty does not actually cover anything that breaks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

firefighter33 said:


> Wow Jerry that thing is sweet! I'm going to have one someday even if I have to unload one of my 064's


 
Thanks;..it might take more than one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Uh,Oh,,,,,,,,,  i ate three of these platters,,hope i dont get sick and stihl all over the place !
> got as many left for the OL,didnt even get to the oysters yet


 
Shells and all!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gotta get it tuned up right for ya Ron, you only get two chances to get it started, if it don`t start in two pulls you will need to take a nap and try again, two persons would be easier.


 
:msp_ohmy: 
wait ?? is this pickin on Ron ?? old,,,week,,ron ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> :msp_ohmy:
> wait ?? is this pickin on Ron ?? old,,,week,,ron ??


 
Nope,..not pickin, these things can be brutal if everything is not perfect, timing advance can rip your fingers off.


----------



## firefighter33

Ill find someone that would trade me for one. Hopefully  I got to learn to wait for good things to happen. I always rush into things.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope,..not pickin, these things can be brutal if everything is not perfect, timing advance can rip your fingers off.


 
I LIKE my fingers !! put an "elasto start" on it ?? 

guess i'll pass on the echo,,,,,thot maybe i could clean it up and make $10 on it... or if was real nice be my smallest limbing saw..

well,going down and see if the german orange turd runs


----------



## pioneerguy600

You need plenty of patience if you are going to play this game, CAD.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I LIKE my fingers !! put an "elasto start" on it ??
> 
> guess i'll pass on the echo,,,,,thot maybe i could clean it up and make $10 on it... or if was real nice be my smallest limbing saw..
> 
> well,going down and see if the german orange turd runs


 
I have 3 Elastostart handles here without cord, snapped clean off by kickback from 94 cc Hybrids.

Don`t you worry about that 009 starting, it will run when them orange turds won`t even turn over...LOL


----------



## firefighter33

Yup starting to learn.lol. Patience is not my strong point. I get something in my head and I've got to have it. I'm going to hang tight and get a nice P62 one day. Maybe u'll let one go somedaylol


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jerry remember I was talking about the two 2095s for sale in Bangor???.......well now there are two 2095s for sale in Dresden $800.00 for the pair...gotta be the same two....different owner..he didn't like them either??? wish this wasn't TAX season....I'm still tempted..not many of those around..HMMMMMMM........


----------



## pioneerguy600

$800 for the pair would be great if they are in good shape. Seen them go for double that.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I know...if they are the same ones they were $500.00 apiece ....the guy might have moved....perhaps I'll give him a call...I doubt they are going anywhere with mud season coming on....and they been for sale in Uncle Henery's off and on for quite some time...but again not a big market here for saws like that...not a big CAD area especially big Jreds.....everyone thinks they have to have those white and orange yuppie saws in order to fit in.......LOL!!!


Perhaps they are beat...but I doubt it...ad says very good condition. 24" bars....Oh Man......I need a beer......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I know...if they are the same ones they were $500.00 apiece ....the guy might have moved....perhaps I'll give him a call...I doubt they are going anywhere with mud season coming on....and they been for sale in Uncle Henery's off and on for quite some time...but again not a big market here for saws like that...not a big CAD area especially big Jreds.....everyone thinks they have to have those white and orange yuppie saws in order to fit in.......LOL!!!
> 
> 
> Perhaps they are beat...but I doubt it...ad says very good condition. 24" bars....Oh Man......I need a beer......


 
You know you want them!


----------



## Cantdog

LOL.....I got a beer...well actually an ale....wish it was a Keith's....Yes....yes....I do....I'm weak.....My name is Robin and I want them both.....at the same time....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Go get em,..sell one and you got the other for close to free.


----------



## caleath

You guys have been busy...me too...I got a certain saw in some wood today. Video shortly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> You guys have been busy...me too...I got a certain saw in some wood today. Video shortly.


 
Got the bar and chain on the Homie?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got the bar and chain on the Homie?


 
Now now...its coming...be patient.


----------



## caleath

After much pain and suffering here she is...thanks to Ron for the muffler and everyone for the advice

https://picasaweb.google.com/caleath/20110328?authkey=Gv1sRgCM_NqqSQ6d7nugE#5589283560330952994


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah right...that's a good thought but I have a problem selling nice saws...or anything else that's nice..hate to part with it once I own it...LOL!!!!  I would want to port one and leave the other stock to show the difference when asked.....if anyone ever asked...LOL!!



Thinking......the wife is an accountant....and my accountant....it's TAX time.......I'm self employed....not incorporated......LOL I think I can swing it....LOL!! If I can just get paid for the last two and a half months work.....very, very soon....for you guys who live on the other side, April 15th is when we, down here, have to become flush with the feds. If you fail........you get to go to a place where it never rains, is never cold and you get three hots and a cot....well then there's Bubba......if you drop the soap...pretend you didn't!!

I gotta make a call....it's worth it.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tools for self employment = Tax reduction.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Homie looks and sounds good Cliff, cuts nicely to.


----------



## Cantdog

Yes,, very much so,,.....But the problem is; in order to get the credit..you must have the liquid cash to buy the item in the first place...did I mention my wife is an accountant??...LOL!!


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Homie looks and sounds good Cliff, cuts nicely to.


 

Sucker sure is loud...it has a 9 pin sprocket on it now...I want a 7 to see what thats like... the 9 was all I could find around here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You did mention your wife is the accountant, she only sees the invoice after you buy the item, er , saw.


----------



## caleath

54 ccs at 10 pounds...she may be my new favorite small saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

All them stack saws were loud, you want to hear a 1100 at WOT.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Them little saws sure are light. A 7 pin would give it more torque.


----------



## caleath

I wonder how loud the Poulan 33 will be?


----------



## caleath

I would like to get it in some hardwood too...as it is with the soft stuff ...I wasnt able to bog it down...but i am sure it would be different in some oak.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not very, they were lower compression, more growl than bark.


----------



## caleath

yeah this little 101 has a dome piston...I was going to leave the other one for parts but I might get it running too.


I just got a text from Jim...said they just got some bad news....so lets be keeping him in our thoughts.


----------



## caleath

I know that 2-10 is sure loud.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Oh crap!!...I hope its not someone close to him.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh crap!!...I hope its not someone close to him.


 
Me too


Where did Ron go?


----------



## jimdad07

Just got word that a friend of mine growing up and through college died in his sleep, 29 yrs old. One of the nicest people I ever knew. Never into drugs and all of that nonsense, just a good clean cut guy who was always happy no matter what was going on. Hate this @#%^, seems to be more and more people my age going down. Can't understand the why of it, hope the big man upstairs has his reasons.


----------



## caleath

Sorry to hear that Jim...its never easy and harder when there is no explanation for it. 

Let us know what we can do.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Sorry to hear that Jim...its never easy and harder when there is no explanation for it.
> 
> Let us know what we can do.


 
Thanks Cliff. Not much anyone can do. It's one of those things where the living have to keep living and hopefully not take for granted what we do have. Never know when it will be your last day to enjoy it all. Just makes you think when you get the news is all.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> After much pain and suffering here she is...thanks to Ron for the muffler and everyone for the advice
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/caleath/20110328?authkey=Gv1sRgCM_NqqSQ6d7nugE#5589283560330952994


 
There he is,chaps and nothing on the ears !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very sorry to hear that Jim, the Lord takes the good ones first.
I`ve never been good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> There he is,chaps and nothing on the ears !!!!


 
LOL,..The only PPE that I ever wore was a hardhat.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..The only PPE that I ever wore was a hardhat.


 
Huh...did you say something...I did have earmuffs on my daughter who had the camera.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks Cliff. Not much anyone can do. It's one of those things where the living have to keep living and hopefully not take for granted what we do have. Never know when it will be your last day to enjoy it all. Just makes you think when you get the news is all.


 
Hey man,keep on keeping on..
when you get to my age the first thing in the newspaper you look at is the obits,,just to see who you lasted longer than..
My mother just lost her boyfriend a couple weeks back,,he was 95 yrs old and they went out dancing everyweek.. some make it,some dont..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very sorry to hear that Jim, the Lord takes the good ones first.
> I`ve never been good.


 
Thats right !! 
" only the good die young "


----------



## caleath

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/WnXQtJCzRwEn9hfOArR94GcvqDNXKhpAxEE3a0gDH0c?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_AtnEpIPvtAs/TZEfyOp1ASI/AAAAAAAAAII/uuXFx07UpKc/s144/032811175433.3gp.jpg" height="144" width="108" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/caleath/20110328?authkey=Gv1sRgCM_NqqSQ6d7nugE&feat=embedwebsite">2011-03-28</a></td></tr></table>


Does this work better?


----------



## caleath

My best friend from HS died of a brain tumor my freshman year of college. He had no idea he was sick...complained of a headache one day and dead 3 days later...it makes no sense.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have lost far too many, they were all good ones.


----------



## caleath

This has inspired me to get the xl 12 going next.


----------



## roncoinc

OK !!!! 
who wants first dibs on the orange turd !! ??
it' going to go away CHEAP !! 
cant keep it inside for sure..







and WHO can ID the BESt part on this saw ??? 
it's right there in PLAIn sight !! 
who can see it ?? LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!

guy said it smoked like hell and he pulled the plug and the piston had a hole RIGHT in the middle of it !!
i looked and saw the usuall stihl type indent they used for turning the piston 
dumped the crap out and put fresh mix in,,what a diff..

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/THcFb9-TTbA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## pioneerguy600

Who put the Husky plug in the tank?


----------



## caleath

The chain?


ur the man ron...nice job.


----------



## caleath

That shouldnt fit Jerry...just wrong.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> That shouldnt fit Jerry...just wrong.


 
Does that make it an orange turd?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I told him it would strat right up, it is a Stihl even if its orange.


----------



## RandyMac

turd, orange or not.


----------



## pioneerguy600

They are an awesome little saw Randy, even though its orange.


----------



## Cantdog

Jim I'm sorry for your loss of a friend....as Jerry said; many good ones have gone before...and as you aquire yrs... more go. It 's the big "enevitable" Not trying to be harsh.......just real...we'll each get a turn...I bet...


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks guys. Moving on, huskies suck.


----------



## roncoinc

man,i thought you guys be all over that german orange turd like stink on stihl !!  that WAS funny !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well Ron,..I will always give a Stihl a home.


----------



## Cantdog

Head Down ....pointed towards the barn........night guys..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Robin.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Robin. Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## caleath

Not sure why but those stihls just dont do anything for me.


----------



## caleath

Great chatting with you Jim....when do you want this Mac?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Not sure why but those stihls just dont do anything for me.


 
I think you had a typo there. I think you spelled Husky wrong.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Great chatting with you Jim....when do you want this Mac?


 
Very good to talk to you Cliff. I'll take that Mac just as soon as I can find a post to strap myself to and someone to kick me in the nuts all day long.


----------



## caleath

Ur funny Jim...you could use the mac to cut the post.

I really dont care for those old top handle Stihls...they look alot like this mac


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Very good to talk to you Cliff. I'll take that stihl just as soon as I can find a post to strap myself to and someone to kick me in the nuts all day long.


 
Fixed it for ya Jim  
( post has an unauthorized modification )


----------



## jimdad07

I think they'd be good for brush busting. That being said, I better head for bed. You boys have a good day tomorrow, see you all tomorrow night.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ur funny Jim...you could use the mac to cut the post.
> 
> I really dont care for those old top handle Stihls...they look alot like this mac


 
Ok,on CL it goes !! 
$30 or bo..


----------



## caleath

Now ron I was just saying nice things about you


----------



## jimdad07

Ron strikes again. Can't have nothin'.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gonna pack it in here guys,Nytol.


----------



## roncoinc

i'm not the FIRSt to go down for a change !
probly second tho..
going..................going.................................., ,,, , ,, ... . . . . . . . ... . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Ok,on CL it goes !!
> $30 or bo..


 
Good move...to tell the truth I dont like the new Stihl top handles either.


----------



## caleath

I do like Echo top handles though...sick huh?


----------



## caleath

What a day...I think I am done too...


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...Not much new here...might get some time for the project saws this evening after work...Have a good day...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

RandyMac said:


> 'sup? Homelite guy


 
Nothing much Ol Mac Man haha. 
Thanks for looking Ron sorry I didnt get on last night guys A freind of mine needed help with his cattle until about 830 last night. took a shower and went to bed lol. I was piddling with my 330 yesterday. I got my new pull rope for it threw some gas in the carb to prime it and she runs but wont stay running i was cleaning out the the carb when the old man pulled up. I should get her running today. Also The stpuid thing is missing the oil tank? Ill have to find another junk 330 :msp_wink:
I got another good lead on some Old big Homelites. I seen a freind of mine yesterday at the parts store and he said he knew a guy that had 3 big homelites sitting outside of his shed he said he'd ask him about them. 

I think i made some poetry yesterday rate me!
Huskies about as worthless as the dirt under my fingernail. So be a man and Pick up a Stihl! Of course If you really wanna learn the way to life force yourself to pick up that Homelite that has been begging for a chance. 

Yea its crap but i just woke up HAHA


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Just got word that a friend of mine growing up and through college died in his sleep, 29 yrs old. One of the nicest people I ever knew. Never into drugs and all of that nonsense, just a good clean cut guy who was always happy no matter what was going on. Hate this @#%^, seems to be more and more people my age going down. Can't understand the why of it, hope the big man upstairs has his reasons.


 
God Bless Jim. 
Im sorry to hear of your lose 
Psalm 71:20-21
Though you have made me see troubles, many and bitter, you will restore my life again; from the depths of the earth you will again bring me up. You will increase my honor and comfort me once again.

Im not sure if your a religious man But the Bible has always helped me in a time of need. Iv never had anyone close to me die so im not sure how it feels? I guess my time will come!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, another beautiful sunny day here, might actually be above freezing this morning. Have a good day and I may see you tonight.


----------



## caleath

Good morning fellas...no work for me today...dentist appointment for me to get a broken tooth fixed.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Good luck on that tooth Cliff. How long are you gonna be away from the workbench?


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Good luck on that tooth Cliff. How long are you gonna be away from the workbench?


 
Probably just a few hours..I guess it depends on what they do.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Never gonna keep ya away from them saws will they? haha
Well Its cloudy here today calling for a chance of rain. Hopefully dont rain to bad. The freind that i helped last night needs to pull his tractor out of the woods and requires assistance. Cliff did you see the Poem i wrote 6 posts ago?


----------



## caleath

I missed it the first time...nice job.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Well It doesn't even rhyme but theres a kind of poem that does rhyme i forget what its called?

Where did Ron go? lol


----------



## roncoinc

Just got a call from a fishing buddy..
he owns a place on sandy creek just below Jim..
leaving in a week to spend a month fishing out there  invited me along all expenses paid !! i have a key to the place anyway and can go when i want but it is financially restrictive some times 
maybe when i go bring some saws for Jim !! LOL !!
after pigging out on steamers and oysters last night with enough left over to do the same tonight he wants to take me to lunch at a famouse seafood rest ! 
Newick's Lobster House
I WANNA PIECE OF MEAT !!!!!!!


----------



## caleath

Hey Ron...u behaving yourself today?

Oh and its raining here today.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

HAHA Man what did you do to get all that Ron, did you save his life? lol


----------



## roncoinc

Somebody was here asking me about a mid sized project saw a couple days ago,forgot who,,but i got a GOOD one now..
mac pro 10-10 in very nice shape,needing a handle,saw i got yestday has one that fits..this saw runs as good as it looks..in the pic i didnt even wipe the dust off.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Hey Ron...u behaving yourself today?
> 
> Oh and its raining here today.


 
Forgot to ask about bars,,including an 18in small homie mount for the 101-123 series..dont know if i can get that 20in bar in,damn thing like 28 in long total !! what other bars you have need of ?? have some 16in reg homie type..
behave ???? LOL !!
been fishing with this guy since 1982,,he likes company of other fishermen,a month by himself gets boring.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Nice 10-10!


----------



## RandyMac

Really odd weather today, it's raining.

Have to waste the day running the Smith River canyon to Grants Pass for an appointment. Living at the edge of the World has its disadvantages, to get the right treatment is a two hour drive over bad roads. I need to leave early, 199 has rock slides at the Narrows, Caltrans will be causing delays. It warmed up, no snow to drive through.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Forgot to ask about bars,,including an 18in small homie mount for the 101-123 series..dont know if i can get that 20in bar in,damn thing like 28 in long total !! what other bars you have need of ?? have some 16in reg homie type..
> behave ???? LOL !!
> been fishing with this guy since 1982,,he likes company of other fishermen,a month by himself gets boring.


 

Ron that should do it brother...thanks for doing this for me.


----------



## caleath

Well no tooth fix for me today....wants me o antibiotics for a little while. I am going to get put to sleep to get it pulled....something about grinding some bone etc...and I probably dont want to be awake for it.

Ron I think FF 33 wanted a project.


----------



## firefighter33

Yup that was me Ron. Whats it going to cost me to get that down here?
And we were talking mid size husky project thats what i was really looking for but an old Mac id be in to. LMK


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> Really odd weather today, it's raining.
> 
> Have to waste the day running the Smith River canyon to Grants Pass for an appointment. Living at the edge of the World has its disadvantages, to get the right treatment is a two hour drive over bad roads. I need to leave early, 199 has rock slides at the Narrows, Caltrans will be causing delays. It warmed up, no snow to drive through.


 
Raining here today too...I know we need rain, and I sleep the best during a rain storm...but I hate it when everything thing is wet and nasty.

Most of the roads here in town are gravel and dirt...it will be muddy for days after it stops.


----------



## caleath

firefighter33 said:


> Yup that was me Ron. Whats it going to cost me to get that down here?
> And we were talking mid size husky project thats what i was really looking for but an old Mac id be in to. LMK


 
Yep you dont have any in your signature yet...from what Randy tells me they are the mid sized hotrods of the mac family.


----------



## pioneerguy600

No rain here today, things are drying up nicely, could work in the woods now, actually I am. Grubbing a roadway through the wilderness. Got a mile of right of way cleared and 4000 feet grubbed off, waiting for the survey team to find us a route through/around some wetlands.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thought it was time for another rhyme,

Twas in these woods,
a saw was no goods.
Orange and smelly it sat idle.

The creamsicles they would start,
they were stout of heart.
Dual colors dropped trees a plenty.

The yeller ones old and heavy,
sat in a museum to collect a levy.
No more to roar in the woods.

Jonnie reds take up some of the slack,
often to cut up wood in stacks.
Red and black they always look smart.

Old magnesium will last forever,
collectors of same think they`re clever.
Rebuilding old saws such a pleasure,
for us that time spent we treasure.


----------



## caleath

Jerry thats your best work yet...I might print it out and put it in the workshop.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Jerry thats your best work yet...I might print it out and put it in the workshop.


 
Thanks Cliff,..came to me in an instant while eating supper.


----------



## caleath

Man its hard to type when the cat decides its time to sit in my lap.


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,...my cat does the same thing and has caused a couple of mispelled words to be sent off .


----------



## caleath

She likes the computer...its warm.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..mine too,..LOL.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got an order of parts in for my old vintage saws, NOS Pioneer bars, chains, guides and fuel lines for the Homies.
Parts for Rons saw should be in tomorrow.


----------



## caleath

I bet he is chomping at the bit for that saw. He is getting some stuff boxed up for me. 

Not sure what Homelite will be next for me.


----------



## caleath

PIONEER 65CC P42 WESTERN CHAINSAW RUNS AWESOME 24" BAR - eBay (item 370496909272 end time Apr-26-11 22:11:23 PDT)


Here you go Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

I know he is anxious but I never let a saw go til its right.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> PIONEER 65CC P42 WESTERN CHAINSAW RUNS AWESOME 24" BAR - eBay (item 370496909272 end time Apr-26-11 22:11:23 PDT)
> 
> 
> Here you go Jerry


 
That would be sweet but I would have to get one of the guy`s from that side of the border to get it for me. Poor Lance, he will never send me a saw again, durn Postal system!!


----------



## caleath

So hows the saw you got from Jim...a 120 I think it was?


----------



## caleath

Is that the guy you got the other one from that got lost?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> So hows the saw you got from Jim...a 120 I think it was?


 
I have only run it for half hour, it runs strong and has very good compression, replaced a couple of parts that were cosmetically not good but its a solid runner that I would take to the woods anyday.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Is that the guy you got the other one from that got lost?


 
Yep,..feel bad for him.


----------



## caleath

I wonder where the rest of the fellas are?


----------



## pioneerguy600

They must have a real life, where they do real important things with their time...LOL


----------



## caleath

Waiting on wife to get home...gotta go to town to get some meds for my tooth.


----------



## caleath

Hi Ron


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tooth meds,..yea they can hurt like the ####ens, got to get the infection down before the dentist will work on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see Ron and FF33 peeking.


----------



## roncoinc

firefighter33 said:


> Yup that was me Ron. Whats it going to cost me to get that down here?
> And we were talking mid size husky project thats what i was really looking for but an old Mac id be in to. LMK


 
That pro mac 10-10is one of the nicest i have ever seen..

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/G1EQfK2x7mY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

looks much nicer than in the video and i have never even wiped it off.
have the part it needs but dont want to put in the work.it was enuf getting the part off the other saw !!







It is a very nice running 60 cc saw.
PM me with an offer


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am waiting for word on a pair of 2095`s, where is Robin?


----------



## caleath

Yep he said my tooth was angry....gonna have to cut it out.


----------



## caleath

Good looking 10-10 it would make a good project....60ccs I think is a sweet spot.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Better out than trying to save it, I spent over $8000 trying to save one, eventually after 6 failed attempts it got extracted, then replaced with a $3000. porcelain dummy.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Hi Ron


 






RAN OUT OF PNUTS !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have plenty of pink ones that will be headed your way sometime soon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Echo((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## firefighter33

Sent ya a pm Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have plenty of pink ones that will be headed your way sometime soon.


 
PINK ??? !!!!! 
stihl pnuts ???


----------



## firefighter33

Echo? Jerry there junk!


----------



## roncoinc

So my fishin buddy shows up today and takes me to lunch..
he wants SEAFOOD ! 
well, i had fried scallops,pretty good.
OL shows up after work about 1/2 hr ago and wants to finish off the clams and oysters 
i had some but got a piece of MEAT cooking now !!


----------



## firefighter33

I sure could eat some seafood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I live a stones throw from the sea, seafood is everyday fare for me, no scarcity of meat here either.
Ron sent me a Sachs Dolmar in them pink peanuts.
Echos are not junk but not my cup of tea either.


----------



## firefighter33

That's no fair  seafood cost a arm and leg down here! 
Yea I know I have a echo not really my thing  like I said before I like most any saw just need more of them lol and a pioneer!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I warn everone that will listen, collecting Pioneers is real hard on the pocketbook. The collectable saws are expensive and parts are hard to find and cost a premium price. All them Pioneer collectors drive up prices for both.


----------



## firefighter33

I see that i look on the bay everyday I'm not looking to collect just want 1 big one to take out now and then. But that's probably what everyone says lol


----------



## firefighter33

What ya think on that 10-10 Ron? What's it cost to ship all the way down here?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I live a stones throw from the sea, seafood is everyday fare for me, no scarcity of meat here either.
> Ron sent me a Sachs Dolmar in them pink peanuts.
> Echos are not junk but not my cup of tea either.


 
I live on the coast too Jerry but it was my main meal last nite,lunch today and supper tonite..i have a friend fishes commercial out of gloucester and when he comes in he brings me fish,,probly nothing swims on the east coast that is legal i dont have in my freezer,cant keep up with it !!
got moose and venison and bear in the freezer too..turkeys everyday in the yard if i want one... just that a good piece of COW is so tasty from time to time 
i wanna steak !!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hear ya Ron, seafood is no treat for me either, lobsters will soon be coming ashore here locally, one feed a year is enough of them. I usually take a small crowd out to our party island each year for a lobster boil, I usually eat 4-5 lobsters in the 3 lb range.
Cow meat is good, barby season is approaching also.


----------



## pioneerguy600

One big Pioneer! Wish I had stopped at one!!!


----------



## firefighter33

I wonder if we should swap food instead of saws? Lol. I get tired of cow all the time. Would kill to have lobster and crab whenever I wanted! 

Just one Jerry that's all I want


----------



## pioneerguy600

All my big ones are fully rebuilt, most have NOS P&C sets and all new fuel lines,carb kits etc. I don`t have any big Pioneer project saws....


----------



## firefighter33

Sweet! Are NOS parts still around for those big pioneers?

I'm not trying to get u to give up one...I'm just saying I want one lol one will come up I hope maybe cliff or ron will find one for me in there saw pickin???


----------



## jimdad07

Hooked up with a tree service guy tonight. Says he has to haul all of his logs back to his yard where they sit until he has time to cut them into firewood or they rot. Says I can have what I want. :msp_w00t: He also might sell me his beat up saws that he drops out of trees. All in all, it was a good conversation. Hey Ron, let me know when you are up this way, maybe if the stars align we can toss out a line while you are up. Hi Cliff, Robin, and the rest of yous. Nice to see another couple of regulars here, meaning ff33 and chainsawman (thanks for the good words).


----------



## pioneerguy600

NOS parts for Pioneers??? LOL,..HA, HA OWWWWWW,...NO.
You have to know someone. You can get some stuff from Poulan Pro and Rottmans.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Sorry guys I havent been on, My father was sent to the hospital today, he was having bad heart problems last night. But he's staying the night in the hospital tonight. Can i ask you guys for prayer?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Free wood Jim,...you can`t beat that. All my firewood comes free unless you consider me cutting it up, that`s my fun time.


----------



## firefighter33

Hi Jim. Haven't talked to u yet I don't think u were on when I was? Maybe u could keep a eye out for a pioneer for me to? 
Sounds like a good deal u got. I live near a paper mill and got hooked up with them they drop all the hardwood off in my yard cause they can't use hardwood to make paper I guess? Anyhow its a sweet deal anything free is good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sorry guys I havent been on, My father was sent to the hospital today. he was having bad heart problems last night he's staying the night in the hospital tonight. Can i ask you guys for prayer?


 
Sorry to hear that, prayers sent..


----------



## jimdad07

Hi ff33, this guy has some big trunks for me that I will mill up. He says he's taking down some big pines nearby too, I will end up milling them up into lumber. Most of the hardwood will go to wood for my wood shop or fire wood.

Chainsawman, our prayers are with you and yours tonight. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Who`s actually working on a saw?


----------



## Cantdog

I just got done....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where`s those 2095`s?


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jerry you're a Dilmar guy.......do you have a 153???


----------



## jimdad07

Awaiting some parts here. Have two on the bench right now I haven't been able to get to yet. Maybe in the next couple of nights.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jerry you're a Dilmar guy.......do you have a 153???


 
Not yet.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Robin, don't you know Dolmarness is close to Godliness?


----------



## jimdad07

You guys think Cliff is high as a kite yet with those tooth meds?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Awaiting some parts here. Have two on the bench right now I haven't been able to get to yet. Maybe in the next couple of nights.


 
Got some parts for the old girls today but hope parts comes for Ron`s saw tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think he getting antibiotics tonight but they don`t make me high, just sick feeling.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Every one but Cliff missed my rhyme. Post # 4375


----------



## Cantdog

LOL Jim...Jerry the reason I ask is I have a new clutch drum and on the box it says Dolmar 153,,,it's an oregon...it came in a bunch of NOS Jreds stuff I got a while ago...I don't know what else it fits, if anything...maybe a 166 too... was just going to say if you have a use you're welcome to it. I don't need it...


----------



## Cantdog

I didn't miss your poem...excellent job....I liked the Jonsereds part:msp_wub:


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you want to send it my way I certainly will cover the costs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks Robin, you must have done some reading before you posted this evening.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who`s actually working on a saw?


 
Im still working on that 330 Homelite decided it need a good cleaning alos discovered it needs an Oil cap. Is there another saw oil cap that will screw in there? Carb isnt running the best dump gas in the carb and she runs full throttle but then it dies. seems to be getting gas? I cleaned out the carb but still nothing. Thought it also might be the booster?


----------



## Cantdog

Yes I always have to read what I've missed before posting..LOL!!... you are certainly welcome to that drum, PM me your mailing address and I'll get it out to you as soon as I can.
Haven't called on those 2095s ...waiting for 2 months pay..should be here soon...one of the hazards of working for Billionaires......they don't worry about when they pay...just money...

Worked on that 70E tonight..getting close...rebuild the carb and clean and get some paint on the muffler that's about it, Gotta go post some pics.


----------



## jimdad07

I read it too Jerry, kind of forgot to comment because I was reading through what I had missed. You might want to think about putting a collection of your work together. Could be an AS favorite.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hear ya Ron, seafood is no treat for me either, lobsters will soon be coming ashore here locally, one feed a year is enough of them. I usually take a small crowd out to our party island each year for a lobster boil, I usually eat 4-5 lobsters in the 3 lb range.
> Cow meat is good, barby season is approaching also.


 
Lobsters i like 
was with him when he got these..
need a BIG pot !! 
cell phone there for comparison..


----------



## jimdad07

Those are the biggest lobsters I have ever seen. I got to go out last summer in Portsmouth on a boat with the guy who owns Eastern Boats, we were on a boat he built, pulling in his traps. He gave use all of the lobsters and we had a helluva feed that night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good idea Jim,..a poem and rhyme thread on AS,..now wouldn`t that be a hoot. I havn`t written anything in years, when I first got onto the computer atound 2007 I couldn`t form a senrtence or hardly spell at all, had forgotten most all I learned when a younger man.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> senrtence



Still cant can ya Jerry? hahah joking. I do it all the time.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im still working on that 330 Homelite decided it need a good cleaning alos discovered it needs an Oil cap. Is there another saw oil cap that will screw in there? Carb isnt running the best dump gas in the carb and she runs full throttle but then it dies. seems to be getting gas? I cleaned out the carb but still nothing. Thought it also might be the booster?


 
THE biggest problem on that series homie is the intake boot..
pull the carb and look down in there,stick your finger in and feel around,i bet you find the boot is bad..
if it's not go buy a lottery ticket because your a sure winner !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Them`s big fellers all right, I fished for 17 years with my dad and by myself. I have caught them up to 47 lbs., they are not the best eating ones but there is a lot O meat in them.


----------



## jimdad07

Well guys, the time has come for me to depart for the night. I'll leave you with this thought: How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck couldn't chuck wood?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good idea Jim,..a poem and rhyme thread on AS,..now wouldn`t that be a hoot. I havn`t written anything in years, when I first got onto the computer atound 2007 I couldn`t form a senrtence or hardly spell at all, had forgotten most all I learned when a younger man.


 
 AT least you dont do the "text" thing with all the shortcuts..
we understand Jerry,canadiens spell different engrish anyway


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea man my typing skills still suck, my big fingers cover more than one key at a time, I have to proof read everything and my eyes are getting tired tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Canadian woodchucks can chuck wood.


----------



## caleath

Sorry I have been absent. I went to town and got my meds...they sure didnt give me too many. I have to wait until May the 12th. They only gave me 10 pills, I dont think thats gonna be enough.

He is going to put me to sleep and cut it out...sounds sorta scary.

Looks like I have alot of reading to do to catch up...

Prayers for your dad.


----------



## caleath

Ron what the heck is in that box? I hope its not sea food...believe it or not I dont care for seafood. Now steak is my thing.....good thing I live where there are alot of them.


Ya think we can make 300 pages tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Take them all and hope it gets the infection down to where the doic can get it outa there.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them`s big fellers all right, I fished for 17 years with my dad and by myself. I have caught them up to 47 lbs., they are not the best eating ones but there is a lot o meat in them.


 
You should have applied for the world record !!! :msp_ohmy:

"Caught off eastern Canada in 1977, the biggest lobster ever recorded weighed in at 44 pounds (20 kilograms) and stretched to 41 inches (106 centimeters). "

Photo in the News: Monster Lobster Pardoned

caught in NS too !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think we can make it or get real close.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s just the biggest one ever recorded or published. Back when I was fishing during the 50-early 70`s no one ever thought of reporting or recording something like a lobster.


----------



## caleath

I sure hope to get it out soon...it was a tooth that a dentist tried to save a few years ago.

I was blessed with strait teeth...but very soft for sure. I was adopted in the 60s and there was no such thing as baby formula. I was given a home made formula of pet milk etc. That stuff had alot of sugar etc and not alot of calcium. Needless to say my teeth suck. I dont have a single one that hasnt been worked on at some point. 

Anyway I think I have another Homelite coming. Its a 240...looks clean too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff,..we will soon have to call you Homelite man.


----------



## caleath

Not sure why I like them...other than it was the first brand of chainsaw I ran...I still have that first saw...i was around 10 then....


----------



## roncoinc

I worked on saws today !!!
check out my post's in the Mac thread


----------



## roncoinc

And cliff will have more as soon as i find mor Pnuts !!


----------



## roncoinc

300 tonite !!


----------



## roncoinc

Bummer,, JIm left..
when i go out there i wonder what saws i can bring to DUMP on him !! LOL !!


----------



## caleath

Wow Ron you have been a busy boy. I never took you for a Mac man....I guess I need to send you this 605.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ron what the heck is in that box? I hope its not sea food...believe it or not I dont care for seafood. Now steak is my thing.....good thing I live where there are alot of them.
> 
> 
> Ya think we can make 300 pages tonight?


 
Sure you got steak,,but WTH they got to eat !!?? dirt and tumbleweeds ?? LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got lots of them durn peanuts here, I try to get rid of them as fast as they come in here. They are a pain to try to store them.


----------



## caleath

I never in a million years thought that this thread would go this far. I am sure glad it did. I as about to give up on this forum. Some of the greatest guys are in here...


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Wow Ron you have been a busy boy. I never took you for a Mac man....I guess I need to send you this 605.


 
That 610 i posted on is going to a maple farm to buck firewood for the sap boiler..
i think i got three more of them to sort out..
only got like 10 runnin Mac's right now..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well we might have to start callin Ron,...Mac man ,...but then what would we call Randy?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got lots of them durn peanuts here, I try to get rid of them as fast as they come in here. They are a pain to try to store them.


 
Yeah I got a big trash bag going here. I like to use the plastic grocery bags ....wadded up just right they work pretty well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hear you there,..I actually went and checked out other forums, this thread actually kept me on here.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got lots of them durn peanuts here, I try to get rid of them as fast as they come in here. They are a pain to try to store them.


 
You have to "squirrel" them away


----------



## caleath

Sleepy...seems like a good name for him lately.


----------



## caleath

:msp_rolleyes:


roncoinc said:


> You have to "squirrel" them away




that was sorta funny


----------



## pioneerguy600

For me I have shipped big saws all over the world using balled up newspaper, it won`t settle or shift if done right. On a couple of fully restored to better than new oldies I used spray foam to fill the voids all around the plastic bagged saw.


----------



## caleath

I wonder who dopey would be?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Actually squirrels might like them,..for nesting.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hear you there,..I actually went and checked out other forums, this thread actually kept me on here.


 
WELL,, if you ever decide to take a sabaticall you best darn sure make sure "some" of us ( me ) know how to get ahold of ya !!
Yeh,probly be one way wantin saw info but you could still be usefull..


----------



## pioneerguy600

We would need 7 characters to get all them names used.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> WELL,, if you ever decide to take a sabaticall you best darn sure make sure "some" of us ( me ) know how to get ahold of ya !!
> Yeh,probly be one way wantin saw info but you could still be usefull..


 
When I let others know my intentions a while back I couldn`t keep my PM box cleared, was flooded.


----------



## caleath

Yeah we probably need to get some info swapped around. I know Ron has my info...let me know who wants it...I am on Facebook too so you can reach me there too.


----------



## caleath

300.. Hi fives for everyone.


----------



## pioneerguy600

300


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> For me I have shipped big saws all over the world using balled up newspaper, it won`t settle or shift if done right. On a couple of fully restored to better than new oldies I used spray foam to fill the voids all around the plastic bagged saw.


 
I would have used newspaper but Cliff is from texas and probly cant read only souther anyway and all my newspapers are in engrish 
Dunno if Cliff would spring for another $5 for a can of spray foam anyway..leave the carb off and fill the jug so the piston dont move around ??
man am i gettin tired..
silly Ron,,go to bed..
OK !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff beat me to it but our posts are simultanious...LOL


----------



## caleath

Anyone chat with Randy lately? I hope he is feeling ok.


----------



## caleath

I wonder how many folks start to read this whole thread and give up?


----------



## pioneerguy600

YEAH,..we made it to 300 and now its that time here again. We can work on the info sharing tomorrow, its been a big slice tonight,..Nytol


----------



## caleath

Yeah its one of the highlights of my day. Glad to spend some time with you guys.

Nighty night.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep...me too...crosseyed at this point...Night....


----------



## caleath

Yeah Ron that might be a tough one to get out....


That sorta reminds me of the time i filled up a guys sockets in his toolbox with silicone adhesive .....he deserved it too...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> THE biggest problem on that series homie is the intake boot..
> pull the carb and look down in there,stick your finger in and feel around,i bet you find the boot is bad..
> if it's not go buy a lottery ticket because your a sure winner !!


 
Thanks ron, Im gonna get on that today.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, Its Dark out still dont know how the weather is? haha
Hey Cliff Im on that Facebook as well whats your handle?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, another beautiful sunny day here today, currently +1 and temp is rising. Going to be a gorgeous day for outdoor activities. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I read where Cliff asked about Randy, have not heard from him either, hope his meds are working for him and his BP is down. I read where he had taken a long drive to seek medical attention.
Hope he is ok and just getting some rest.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin..beautiful day here as well...they're calling for snow Fri into Sat..........Mannnnn.......


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Yea they were calling for snow here as well yesterday never came lol.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL I hope we're that lucky.....I expect NOT!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Haha we can only wish! Gonna keep on working on that 330 today might get some pics for you guys?


----------



## farrell

mornin gentlemen. whats new? weather man callin for snow and rain for here this afternoon.


----------



## roncoinc

We lookin at almost 50 deg and sunny today 
low 30's friday and snow showers 

another busy day today,,gotta find more Pnuts for cliffs box,drain out a 10-10 and find a box for that and packing stuff,,then drain out a creamsickle and do all the same for that one too !!
would like to take the mac 610 i got going yestday up to the maple farm and cut some wood and check it out,they may end up with it.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> We lookin at almost 50 deg and sunny today
> low 30's friday and snow showers
> 
> another busy day today,,gotta find more Pnuts for cliffs box,drain out a 10-10 and find a box for that and packing stuff,,then drain out a creamsickle and do all the same for that one too !!
> would like to take the mac 610 i got going yestday up to the maple farm and cut some wood and check it out,they may end up with it.


  
sounds like another fun filled day for you ron. dont work to hard


----------



## caleath

Sounds like a full day Ron....back to work for me...big bosses coming to town to cook lunch for us. We had the best month in Feb so we get a lunch cooked for us.

Looking forward to my peanut box Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> sounds like another fun filled day for you ron. dont work to hard


 
Wanna bet i dont get it all done ? 
odds are i go off in another direction !


----------



## farrell

yep! i know how that is. i finished my 372xp, and am now working on my uncles jred 2071, and still trying to figure out the airleak in the 268 figureing its the flywheel side oil seal just not sure how to get it out without splitting the case.


----------



## firefighter33

roncoinc said:


> another busy day today,,gotta find more Pnuts for cliffs box,drain out a 10-10 and find a box for that and packing stuff,,QUOTE]
> 
> :msp_smile:


----------



## firefighter33

sorry i had to jump off early last night:msp_mad:wife has on my back


----------



## firefighter33

Getting a Mac now i need a Pioneer and a 357 or 262 i'll be happy!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> yep! i know how that is. i finished my 372xp, and am now working on my uncles jred 2071, and still trying to figure out the airleak in the 268 figureing its the flywheel side oil seal just not sure how to get it out without splitting the case.


 
If Jery reads this i am sure he will have a suggestion


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> If Jery reads this i am sure he will have a suggestion


 
im sure he will. then it will end with husky bashing!


----------



## roncoinc

firefighter33 said:


> Getting a Mac now i need a Pioneer and a 357 or 262 i'll be happy!


 
No you wont !! LOL !!!
think you can quit THAT easy ??


----------



## firefighter33

roncoinc said:


> No you wont !! LOL !!!
> think you can quit THAT easy ??


 
Well probably not but it should hold me for a little:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Just got a call from the husky dealer,my parts are in..
yup,list gets longer ,no way it all get done 

speaking of homie 330's,, i got a nice one all apart and cleaned in a box,ordered the intake boot and put it in the box and never got to it,been well over a year now..


----------



## firefighter33

u must have alot of saws up there? No Husky 357,262 ect... in the shop for a project u could send along with the 10-10 Ron???:msp_biggrin:


----------



## firefighter33

And or a 372?


----------



## roncoinc

firefighter33 said:


> u must have alot of saws up there? No Husky 357,262 ect... in the shop for a project u could send along with the 10-10 Ron???:msp_biggrin:


 
Yeh,got lots of saws...
anything like that gets fixed and goes away pretty quickly.
the parts i'm picking up today are for a husky 142,,fix and sell on CL to some home owner..


----------



## firefighter33

10-4 if ya come across one and dont have the time LMK


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

firefighter33 said:


> sorry i had to jump off early last night:msp_mad:wife has on my back


 
Isn't it suppose to be the other way around? haha


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Just got a call from the husky dealer,my parts are in..
> yup,list gets longer ,no way it all get done
> 
> speaking of homie 330's,, i got a nice one all apart and cleaned in a box,ordered the intake boot and put it in the box and never got to it,been well over a year now..


 
I looked at the Intake boot today Ron, its in peices! Ill post pictures later. I might part this saw out? The P&C look almost brand new. It seems like a fairly nice saw!


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I looked at the Intake boot today Ron, its in peices! Ill post pictures later. I might part this saw out? The P&C look almost brand new. It seems like a fairly nice saw!


 
Dont do that !!
only like $7 fro edge and engine.


----------



## firefighter33

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I looked at the Intake boot today Ron, its in peices! Ill post pictures later. I might part this saw out? The P&C look almost brand new. It seems like a fairly nice saw!


 
i guess i'll take it off ur hands!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Here are the pictures of the 330. The third one is when i first got it, and the second one is what it looks like now. rough on the paint. she seems pretty good. 
Anyone know if there is any Stihl or Husky intakes that will fit on this?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I looked around alittle and found a husky dealer that deals alittle bit in homelite parts. she said she would call me back and tell me if she can get an intake boot for it.


----------



## caleath

Looks like you guys have been busy....we had big bosses come down and cook for us today ....I am so full...I think 3 burgers might have been too many


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Good news Boys, I orderd the intake boot. But i have to pay 10 bucks for shipping. All well 17 bucks total so 30 bucks invested. Think 50 bucks would be good to sell it for?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Close to 2 pages today, you guys are good.


----------



## caleath

It wasnt me Jerry.


Ok I got the 240...looks clean and runs...dont think it will take much


Homelite 240 Gas Chainsaw 16" Bar SEE VIDEO - eBay (item 300539099689 end time Mar-29-11 16:20:41 PDT)


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> yep! i know how that is. i finished my 372xp, and am now working on my uncles jred 2071, and still trying to figure out the airleak in the 268 figureing its the flywheel side oil seal just not sure how to get it out without splitting the case.



You shouldn't have to split the case...just pull the flywheel and it's right there. I just use a smaller screwdriver, slip it through the rubber and lever it right out, working it around. Just don't scratch the bore in the case with the driver just get under the metal lip.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a young kids P28 up and running this evening, full of old gas with way too much oil in it. Blew out the air filter and it was running, sharpened the chain and its ready to go.
Took out the Homie 922, fueled it up and it started in three pulls, cut up some big white spruce,maybe a half cord or better then ripped/noodled 20 odd big blocks into burnable sizes. Cleaned up the 922 and put it away.


----------



## RandyMac

Hey guys.

I played with Flatbacks today, tested them on a hot running 250. All worked just fine, I'm 3 for 3 today.


----------



## firefighter33

U been busy today Jerry. Wish i could cut wood all day:msp_thumbup:


----------



## caleath

There is Randy...you must be feeling better .

Good evening everyone.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> It wasnt me Jerry.
> 
> 
> Ok I got the 240...looks clean and runs...dont think it will take much
> 
> 
> Homelite 240 Gas Chainsaw 16" Bar SEE VIDEO - eBay (item 300539099689 end time Mar-29-11 16:20:41 PDT)


 
 ,, you will have fun with that !!


----------



## roncoinc

List is still on my desk of things to do today 
couldnt find any Pnuts..

got this done tho.


----------



## firefighter33

Hey thats a start Ron. Im in no hurry:smile2:


----------



## roncoinc

*Got sidetraked today*

aaaccckkkkkkkkkk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what is it ???????? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A clamsickle ??

A clamusky ??






well it turned into this anyway


----------



## RandyMac

I'm getting there, it's slow going though.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey guys. Changed high bay lights all day at the electric company's line barn. Funny, the refrigeration guy changing light bulbs at the electric company. Talk about easy work. Got home a little early today and started teaching my nephew how to handle a saw properly. Went quite well, set some 12" logs up and a row of sleepers to get them off of the ground, put them in a clear area, they were not quite waist high but pretty close. He did quite well. He's a big kid so I let him run the 6400, he handled it like he'd been doing it for a while. Hope he gets wood chips in his veins.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Randy, glad to hear you're on the mend.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> ,, you will have fun with that !!


 
Did I do a bad thing Ron? I find a saw every now and again thats at less than 15 bucks with a day left on it....I put a bid in at the same amount each time...using my auction sniper and leave it alone....just to see what happens...this is the first one I have got doing it that way. Stupid huh...just a game to play. 

This saw looks clean should just need a chain and be in business.


----------



## caleath

you are going to have to get that boy a saw put together now..

i have decided to do that with the 210 I have...going to give it to my boy when I get the seals done.


----------



## jimdad07

I'll be back in a little bit. Have to clean up the Dolmar, sharpen the chain and get into a Mac titan. Probably fuel lines in that one.


----------



## caleath

I will be around...pain meds making me sleepy.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Did I do a bad thing Ron? I find a saw every now and again thats at less than 15 bucks with a day left on it....I put a bid in at the same amount each time...using my auction sniper and leave it alone....just to see what happens...this is the first one I have got doing it that way. Stupid huh...just a game to play.
> 
> This saw looks clean should just need a chain and be in business.


 
Dont know what shipping was but you wil like that saw..
going homie on us ?? 
getting weaned away from the creamsickle teat ??


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> aaaccckkkkkkkkkk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> what is it ???????? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A clamsickle ??
> 
> A clamusky ??
> 
> well it turned into this anyway
> 
> Someday hopefully it can suckle off a BIG moma


----------



## pioneerguy600

Parts are in at the dealer for the big orange tangerine, will pick them up in the morning. With any luck it might be in a box by the weekend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pretty quiet on here tonight, glad to hear from Randy, hope you get feeling better soon.
Was a great day here today, same forecast for tomorrow, maybe more trees will fall from the bites of the creamsicles.


----------



## caleath

I do like Hommies...gotta have an old saw that I like too dont I?


----------



## caleath

Yeah has been quiet... new guys havent been making too much racket.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Dont know what shipping was but you wil like that saw..
> going homie on us ??
> getting weaned away from the creamsickle teat ??


 
So I did a good thing huh? Whats to like Ron...let me ....purdy please...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys been busy today. Got my part orderd for my 330, gotta get them Monday. 
Good news on my C5 Homelite. The coil is not bad, But the spark plug is. So i gotta find a place that will carry a champion? Any Lawn and Garden place should carry them?

Found out its a Champion J6J Do you guys think it would be pretty common?


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Chainsawman, you ought to be able to find that plug in any Napa auto parts or lawn and garden type place. How's your dad?


----------



## caleath

Chain Saw Collectors Corner Spark Plug Interchange Chart


Here is a plug interchange list...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ok thanks Jim dad. 
By the way the name is Jacob.
Dad is doing alot better, he is home now. Stubborn as usual, but he's doing alot better the docs say he had a mini heart attack.


----------



## pioneerguy600

How`s your 120Si coming along Jim?


----------



## jimdad07

I was right. That little Mac Titan 35 had rotted off fuel lines. Poured a little gas down her throat and it fired up. That little saw is pulling 155# compression. Had a little 35cc Poopin Pro to look at also, that one is still pulling 145# compression, couldn't believe it. Checked all the fuel lines, dumped out the old gas, looked a little on the heavy side for the oil. Put in new fuel, 50:1 Stihl synthetic with a little stabilizer added for good measure, ran it for a little bit before I tried to let it go WOT and it cleaned itself right out. Now it throttles up real smooth. Not a bad night.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening all.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I was right. That little Mac Titan 35 had rotted off fuel lines. Poured a little gas down her throat and it fired up. That little saw is pulling 155# compression. Had a little 35cc Poopin Pro to look at also, that one is still pulling 145# compression, couldn't believe it. Checked all the fuel lines, dumped out the old gas, looked a little on the heavy side for the oil. Put in new fuel, 50:1 Stihl synthetic with a little stabilizer added for good measure, ran it for a little bit before I tried to let it go WOT and it cleaned itself right out. Now it throttles up real smooth. Not a bad night.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> How`s your 120Si coming along Jim?


 
Not very fast yet, getting parts together for it. Have to get a new top cover, filter cover, filter base, filter, the screws that hold the carb to the saw, a new chain brake band and the beat goes on. What color can I find to match up pretty close to the Dolmar colors?


----------



## jimdad07

*Robin's Here!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## caleath

Hey Robin..and Jacob and others.


----------



## Cantdog

CHIT that was loud jim.......


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> So I did a good thing huh? Whats to like Ron...let me ....purdy please...


 
CHEAP and cuts wood !!


----------



## caleath

good to have the gang all here.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> I'm getting there, it's slow going though.


 
It's ok Randy,,we all know how slow you californicators are


----------



## jimdad07

Good to be here. Hey Ron. Looks like Jacob is becoming another regular. 
Jacob: repeat after me: Husky sucks, flippy caps rock and Echos are just plain animals.


----------



## caleath

Oh ok Ron...I thought you knew some ancient chainsaw wisdom you were going to bestow on me.

I might have a line on a few saws..guy I work with came across a few...one is a 031, and an Orline. I will have pics tomorrow.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Good to be here. Hey Ron. Looks like Jacob is becoming another regular.
> Jacob: repeat after me: Husky sucks, flippy caps rock and Echos are just plain animals.


 
Jim I think we even got some poetry out of him.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

How you boys doing? Did you sell that saw at the maple farm Ron? 
I got a great lead on a mint 066 For 200 bucks! Gonna try her out friday.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hmmmmm,....Dolmars are a strange color, never painted one yet.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Good to be here. Hey Ron. Looks like Jacob is becoming another regular.
> Jacob: repeat after me: Husky sucks, flippy caps rock and Echos are just plain animals.


 
Huskys suck Monkey, Flippy caps rule like a donkey and Echos are something iv never run. hahahah


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Oh ok Ron...I thought you knew some ancient chainsaw wisdom you were going to bestow on me.
> 
> I might have a line on a few saws..guy I work with came across a few...one is a 031, and an Orline. I will have pics tomorrow.


 
031 !!! ???  nnnnnnooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!
dont do that to yourself !
dont ask how i know,,after like 8 of em !!


----------



## caleath

Wow Jacob heck of a find. But as they say we need photos.


----------



## caleath

8 of them....gee sounds like your the slow learner.

Man Jerry is like a ninja...in and out again.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Jim I think we even got some poetry out of him.


 
DONT say poetry or Jerry may start !!!! i cant handle that !!


----------



## caleath

Any new stuff Jim...or has your wife sold off all your saws yet?


----------



## jimdad07

I might have to experiment with the colors a little bit, I would love to have it close to mint again, with a little more pep from a little port work.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Wow Jacob heck of a find. But as they say we need photos.


 
Oh she'll be my pride and joy. Dad used to have a 660 but ran it over with the dozer on accident after awhile, and i was to young to remember it or run it any . But when i get i think i might give it a MM?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Any new stuff Jim...or has your wife sold off all your saws yet?


 
I have an old Jonsered to look at when I get down that way again. Have an 039 to pick up up north of here when I get time.


----------



## firefighter33

Stihls are over priced:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> How you boys doing? Did you sell that saw at the maple farm Ron?
> I got a great lead on a mint 066 For 200 bucks! Gonna try her out friday.[/QUOt
> 
> Like i said this mornin,just cuz i make up a to-do list dont meen it gets done
> prob add it on to tomorrows list
> gotta pull the stick outta a creamsickle tomorrow and let it melt so i can ship it out


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

firefighter33 said:


> Stihls are over priced:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I sure have noticed the prices increase. But still gotta love 75cc's in your hands! OF RAW BEAUTIFUL POWER!


----------



## Cantdog

How big an "old Jonsered"?????


----------



## jimdad07

Jacob I see you have taken the oath, welcome to "THE" thread. All you really have to do is say you hate the brand of choice of some one else. I think this is what John Lennon had in mind with the song "Imagine", you know, Husky and Stihl guys getting along for the common good of the thread.


----------



## caleath

I do like the feel of my 440.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> How big an "old Jonsered"?????


 
Not sure yet Robin, the guy says it's sporting a 30" bar but there are no model numbers on it. I have had it in the back of my mind for about a month, just have to go get it, it's about 50 miles away. I'll let you know as soon as I do.


----------



## Cantdog

Must be a pretty good sized saw if it has a 30".....


----------



## caleath

FF 33 if your gonna hang out in here we need a real name...


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like the way all my creamsicles feel in my hands, "expensive".
From the 009 all the way through to the 090`s, they feel like solid better built saws and there is not one of them I have not built from the crank up.


----------



## caleath

Sounds like one to go look at Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I get the greatest kick out of someone sizing a saw by its bar length.


----------



## PLMCRZY

Hey guys......


----------



## jimdad07

It will be one to go check out. If it's any good, you think I can get it away from my wife.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Clay Kann


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

teacherman said:


> I will sponsor you for entry into the Stihl Club........I knew you would eventually find your way to the truth.
> 
> Your initiation is simple. Don a Jason mask and costume (you likely have several black outfits), and walk down Main Street brandishing a running 009 at everyone you encounter. Should you successfully complete this "gauntlet," you will be awarded honorary membership in the "Loyal Order of the Stihl MotörSaagen Potentate," and Andy and Thall will make your bail.
> 
> You must also repent of your negativity toward and resistance of the legendary little powerhouse, the Mighty Mouse of chainsaws, yes, you guessed it, the 009.


 
do i really have to do this? HAHA Found this On an old forum when i typed in "Stihl Oath"


----------



## caleath

Wow Clay lives...I was thinking about you the other day. 

Jerry I have a 16 inch bar for my 440. I think its a small saw dont you.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I get the greatest kick out of someone sizing a saw by its bar length.


 
My Wild Thing has a 36" skip tooth chain! WOOOOO BUDDY!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, 16" are all small saws.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I get the greatest kick out of someone sizing a saw by its bar length.




I dunn know that how the wife said she used to do it......


----------



## caleath

I wonder where Clay has been hiding.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

What are you guys thinking? Think i should call him? Chainsaw oldie homelight


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have had a good many belly aching laughs over bar length sizing of chainsaws. I have a 16" bar for my 090`s....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

ClayKann101 said:


> Hey guys......


 
Holy chot, it's Clay. How the heck have you been? Have not seen you on here in a ling time.

BTW Jerry, just ordered most of those parts. Hopefully be here by next week.


----------



## caleath

Jerry did you get that little saw running yet? I forget who makes it.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> What are you guys thinking? Think i should call him? Chainsaw oldie homelight


 
Why not Jacob...is it far away from you?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I do like the feel of my 440.


 
arent you married ??
feel of what ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sounds good Jim,...I might pull the cylinder on mine and warm it up some.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I get the greatest kick out of someone sizing a saw by its bar length.




LOL.. the other thing you're missing here is...this is a Jonsereds... the owner would have certainly used the appropriate bar for the saw...goes without sayin......you can put a small bar on a big saw but you know it's quite hard to find a big bar that will fit on a small saw...I mean without getting right backyard about it..


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have had a good many belly aching laughs over bar length sizing of chainsaws. I have a 16" bar for my 090`s....LOL


 
I know what you mean, it's like the good folks at Electrolux getting the homeowner to buy Poopin Pros at 42cc with a 20" bar. As far as that old Jred, it could be a biggun, the guy who owned it was in the logging business. You never know. I wish the guy knew the model before I drive all the way down there for it.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> arent you married ??
> feel of what ??


 
Married yes 20 years now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My little one is made in Pioneer colors, not many of them out there. It will need to be gone through to check on the fuel system but the rest is in good shape.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Why not Jacob...is it far away from you?


 
Yea he's probably 30 miles, i could meet him halfway? Gonna call and see if it runs, if not im not gonna worry about it. Then I gotta hit the hay! 530 comes quick!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I know what you mean, it's like the good folks at Electrolux getting the homeowner to buy Poopin Pros at 42cc with a 20" bar. As far as that old Jred, it could be a biggun, the guy who owned it was in the logging business. You never know. I wish the guy knew the model before I drive all the way down there for it.


 
Hope its a 111


----------



## jimdad07

What size is the 111? I don't know much about Jreds yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL.. the other thing you're missing here is...this is a Jonsereds... the owner would have certainly used the appropriate bar for the saw...goes without sayin......you can put a small bar on a big saw but you know it's quite hard to find a big bar that will fit on a small saw...I mean without getting right backyard about it..


 
I can easily mount my 72" on my 026.


----------



## caleath

Night Jacob...let me know what he wants if you dont want it.


Jerry I still would like to know who this blue one was made for.


----------



## jimdad07

Well guys, I really hate to sign out, but I have to be up and out early. You boys have a good night. See you tomorrow night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

111`s are 110cc`s


----------



## caleath

PM 610 in the house...whats up?


----------



## caleath

Night Jim...be good.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> I know what you mean, it's like the good folks at Electrolux getting the homeowner to buy Poopin Pros at 42cc with a 20" bar. As far as that old Jred, it could be a biggun, the guy who owned it was in the logging business. You never know. I wish the guy knew the model before I drive all the way down there for it.




It would depend on how "old" it is. If it was '70s probably an 80 or 90 Jonsereds........if it was in the 80s might be a 8XX variant or a 9XX variant....of course you could be the luckiest saw geek on the site and it might well be a 111S.....I hope not.....I really liked you Jim...


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> 111`s are 110cc`s


 
If that's what it is, it could be a respectable saw I guess.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night all, you know what time it is,Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Man if Randy would join in we would have a full house.


----------



## roncoinc

Time for me to wrap it up.. !
thank goodness i was spared from Jerry's poems tonite !!!
gonna get away clean and dream of creamsickles draining thier lives blood out so they can be shipped dry !!
the 041 will be the last in the shop,,be creamsickle clean !!
( put smart remark here i dint get to think of )


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> It would depend on how "old" it is. If it was '70s probably an 80 or 90 Jonsereds........if it was in the 80s might be a 8XX variant or a 9XX variant....of course you could be the luckiest saw geek on the site and it might well be a 111S.....I hope not.....I really liked you Jim...


 
I better hop in the truck and get moving. I'll let you guys know when I do go after it. Have a good night guys.


----------



## Cantdog

Damitalljerry...you slipped that in while is was typing...well pecking...I wanted to say 111S first......LOL Nite All even all the Stihl owners....hearders...


----------



## caleath

Nighty night agian Jim and ron...


----------



## promac850

caleath said:


> PM 610 in the house...whats up?


 
Just making sure you silly boys are fighting over what colors are best... :biggrinbounce2:

Ya'll need to git yer favahrite beir and plop those arses of youses down into dat dere recliners.


----------



## firefighter33

ff33=Mike


----------



## promac850

caleath said:


> Nighty night agian Jim and ron...


 
G'night Mary Ellen...


----------



## caleath

Whew what a full house...we might be giving folks a complex...

This is the place to be isnt it?


----------



## caleath

Hi Mike....


----------



## promac850

caleath said:


> Whew what a full house...we might be giving folks a complex...
> 
> This is the place to be isnt it?


 
Yep... 'specially when there are peeple still up here when they said they's goin' to bed.


----------



## promac850

caleath said:


> Hi Mike....


 
Hi Nancy... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## firefighter33

Hello


----------



## promac850

firefighter33 said:


> Hello


 
Hi, what's your name?


----------



## caleath

They do that every night.


----------



## caleath

dang I was just looking at my signature line...i had 1 crappy chainsaw 5 months ago...what happened.


----------



## firefighter33

u need somethin BIG in there Cliff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## firefighter33

Gotta run catch ya later


----------



## caleath

Thats for sure Mike...I had 85ccs...I want a big Homelite gear drive ...


----------



## caleath

Jerry you need to find me one of these....


----------



## caleath

Ron did you fall asleep on the keyboard again?


----------



## caleath

Jerry did you sign off and not tell me? I didnt get my Nytol


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> I wonder where Clay has been hiding.


 
On the road! I was out for 2 months so i decided to come home for a week and look for a local job!! I sure didnt know what i was getting into......


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.....30F here..sun's out..high thin clouds..supposed to be warm today..40F or so.....snow tonight...heavy snow tomorrow.....very iffy rain/snow line... 6" right along the coast...10"-12" just a couple miles inland.......Mannnn..........dizzy:sigh...:msp_sad


Finished that 70E last night...will probably get to work on those two 49s tomorrow... (There's the silver lining to those snow clouds!!)

Have a good day......


----------



## Cantdog

Update 8"-15" inland...50+Knots N-East along the coast...Hang onto your hat Jerry looks to be heading your way.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, beautiful sunny morning here, +1 and rising. Snow in the forecast starting tonight, might turn into a bad storm by the sounds of it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Good morning Boys nice to see a new face here. Hey Mac610! 
Well i called that guy last night Cliff and he said it hasnt run in 40 years but he said when it was put away it did run.. He said well make me an offer and I told him all i could do is 20 bucks. He said he would have to think about it. so if no one else calls him about it he'll call me back. if you Can do a better price on it Cliff go ahead! 
Stayed up late last night (11) Working on saws couldnt stop thinking about them so i got up and went out to the shop haha.


----------



## caleath

Hey Clay...life of a long haul driver huh? You might find a company that will let you do pickup and delivery...take a look at Saia...I used to work for them. 


Jacob good luck on that saw...should be a fun one to restore.


----------



## caleath

Hey Robin and Ron


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Update 8"-15" inland...50+Knots N-East along the coast...Hang onto your hat Jerry looks to be heading your way.....


 
The closer you are to the coast the less you supposed to get,if thats any consolation.
We are looking at 3-6 of heavy wet crap on the coast,a foot or more inland,with wind they are expecting power outages already.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Safe driving to you guys in the north!


----------



## roncoinc

Yestdays to-do list is gone,,oh well,new day new list..
no packing Pnuts yestday so i put an ad on freecycle looking for some.thats all i need to ship out Cliff his box..
I think i have a box the Mav will fit in so that shouldnt be a problem..it is all drained and probly get that packed today.
drain the big creamsickle today and look for a box for that..could be a problem with the long bar and weight of it..
i have only shipped i think one saw before and that was a small top handle so i'm not prepared for this.

then finish up that 142 i sealed up yestday and see if i cured the air leak..

somebody supposed to come by today and drop off a david bradley for fixing a recoil for him 

and the list goes on


----------



## roncoinc

Durn laundry and dishes getting in the way of fun stuff 
oh well,took apart a couple of carbs and have them in the USC and will rebuild.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t feel bad Ron, I havn`t gotten to the woods yet, nor started up a machine. Hot water tank stopped making hot water,looking into that. Picked up the Husky parts this morning, changed out a 25 hp water pump before breakfast and dropped off the dud for rebuild.


----------



## caleath

A beautiful day here today...going to be in the upper 60s today.
One of my buddies at breakfast has a tree shearing business, he is the guy I rebuilt the 460 for. He has one tree to take down today that he wants help with. So I might get some big tree action today.


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> Hey Clay...life of a long haul driver huh? You might find a company that will let you do pickup and delivery...take a look at Saia...I used to work for them.
> 
> 
> Jacob good luck on that saw...should be a fun one to restore.


 
It sucks they actually give us a day off every weekend after training. But thats not enough! Im thinking about getting on the union as a welder, i should of done that in the first place.........


----------



## roncoinc

Got a basically free saw today,pix later..
but oh man ! 
he was looking at my old saws and told me he has a RUNNING xxxx !
i offered to trade him any saw in the shop,even hinted any TWO saws !
he said family hierloom 
wouldnt deal..


----------



## chipherder

Hi guys, just wanted to say thanks for the great thread.
Didn't post until I read the whole thing though.
Very nice folks in here and I've learned a lot.
Have a great day!


----------



## caleath

Welcome Chip hang around if ya like...just remember that we require a poem.


----------



## jimdad07

Welcome Chip, we gots to have a poem.

Hello boys, and Cliff, everyone having a good day? Mine was great until my wife just told me that one of her cats is at the vets, it even had x-rays . What do you guys think you can get for a dead cat on ebay? On the plus side, we are all still taking oxygen, and money comes and goes.
Picked up a few feet of Tygon on my way home, boy that stuff is nice to work with, and it seems to hold up to the ethanol pretty well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Evening lads, just checking in a suppertime, got to eat and run. Got the parts for the big orange turd today and would like to get them on this evening. One part did not come in its backordered.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got a basically free saw today,pix later..
> but oh man !
> he was looking at my old saws and told me he has a RUNNING xxxx !
> i offered to trade him any saw in the shop,even hinted any TWO saws !
> he said family hierloom
> wouldnt deal..


 
I have a few of those also, no dice on letting them go while I am above sod.


----------



## PLMCRZY

My plate is full! Just won a poulan pro engine to replace this seized one, i also had to order parts for my stihl and i still need to pull the head off my truck and send off!


----------



## jimdad07

ON my way to dinner and then the shop, I'll check in later.


----------



## chipherder

I once bought an Echo, for a year tried to keep it alive,
now it sits in the shed, will likely stay dead, despite my attempts to revive.
Now I have Stihls, they cut wood for my meals, with no more fussing and jive.
Not sure about Husquvarnas, they might suit me to a T, but I really don't care, I'm happy to share, that I suck at poetry.


----------



## roncoinc

Picked up another stihl today 
had to fix a recoil on a mac 610 for it..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a few of those also, no dice on letting them go while I am above sod.


 
Yeh,,this is a nice RUNNING fully operatable,cutting..............












SALLY SAW !!


----------



## roncoinc

chipherder said:


> I once bought an Echo, for a year tried to keep it alive,
> now it sits in the shed, will likely stay dead, despite my attempts to revive.
> Now I have Stihls, they cut wood for my meals, with no more fussing and jive.
> Not sure about Husquvarnas, they might suit me to a T, but I really don't care, I'm happy to share, that I suck at poetry.


 
Better than I can do !!


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> I once bought an Echo, for a year tried to keep it alive,
> now it sits in the shed, will likely stay dead, despite my attempts to revive.
> Now I have Stihls, they cut wood for my meals, with no more fussing and jive.
> Not sure about Husquvarnas, they might suit me to a T, but I really don't care, I'm happy to share, that I suck at poetry.


 

Nice job Chip....your in


----------



## roncoinc

Got Pnuts today !!
cliff's box done..now to get help loading it in the car 
i hope the shipping cost dont scare cliff


----------



## caleath

Hey fellas another one of the saws I got a few weeks ago is running...and how.

Any suggestions on bar and chain combo. I have the factory 14 inch one hard nose bar.

I need to get an airfilter but thats it.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/YrmodGyDUEznW1ZyCgzbBw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_AtnEpIPvtAs/TZUO1d_agyI/AAAAAAAAAIo/XNeDsDTBoTc/s144/033111173106.3gp.jpg" height="108" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/caleath/20110331?feat=embedwebsite">2011-03-31</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## roncoinc

Got the Mac drained and in a box,need more packing material for that now..
Mac in a box ?  :cool2:
better check my PM's and see who it goes to !!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Hey fellas another one of the saws I got a few weeks ago is running...and how.
> 
> Any suggestions on bar and chain combo. I have the factory 14 inch one hard nose bar.
> 
> I need to get an airfilter but thats it.
> 
> Go srounge out an old lawnmower or something,anything that takes a foam filter and cut it to fit.


----------



## caleath

Ron as long as you dong fill the box with rocks....it will be ok with me.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ron as long as you dong fill the box with rocks....it will be ok with me.


 
Ok,no stihls..
you see the pic of the creamsickle i got today


----------



## caleath

Customer says ...this dang saw dont run right...screws almost all the way in....customer says dont cut worth crap....I wonder why.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Ok,no stihls..
> you see the pic of the creamsickle i got today



I saw a saw....he he...didnt look like a stihl to me...what is that thing.


----------



## caleath

I think a 14 inch bar and chain would be good for the 25super


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I think a 14 inch bar and chain would be good for the 25super


 
you dont have a b&c for it ?


----------



## caleath

I have a few that fit it...I have the original bar and I am not sure of the drive link count...


----------



## caleath

Hey Chip


----------



## caleath

all by my self.....all by myself.


----------



## caleath

Hey ron...whats a sally saw?


----------



## chipherder

Hey cal, thanks for accepting my horrible attempt at poetry, and to all for the warm welcome.
What you guys do on a daily basis is amazing. I am truly humbled.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> all by my self.....all by myself.


 
Now you know how I feel most of the time..

look at the colors of that saw,of course it's a stihl !!


----------



## caleath

Hey Ron whats all that white stuff on the ground.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Hey ron...whats a sally saw?


 
<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/E5VVdHadnxU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## caleath

I know what it is now...

How many of those things you got sitting around?


----------



## caleath

Hey Robin


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I know what it is now...
> 
> How many of those things you got sitting around?


 
What things ?


----------



## caleath

Silly Saws...I think that one is Brads isnt it.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Cliff... just catching up....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Picked up another stihl today
> had to fix a recoil on a mac 610 for it..


 
Isnt that a David Bradley Ron?


----------



## caleath

hey jacob...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Oh woops i guess I didnt read the last page haha. Going to hit the hay early today boys. only got 5 hours of sleep last night and did a 16ft trailer of firewood. Then helping my freind with his cows. No saws got any attention today. Night all. Ill be on in the monring.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> hey jacob...


 
Hey Cliff how are you doing?


----------



## caleath

Good here a bit tired too...just wait until you are past 40...


----------



## caleath

Hey Jim...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Good here a bit tired too...just wait until you are past 40...


 

Haha... Or 80


----------



## caleath

Look what i got for mothers day...



Amazon.com: Fiskars X25 7854 28-Inch Splitting Axe


----------



## jimdad07

Hi CLiff, Ron, Robin, Jacob and Chip. I see there is someone missing tonight. Mary sold some more Mac 250 parts to a guy in Japan. I got that little Mac Titan 35 running pretty decent with new fuel lines. Got into that Poopin Pro a little more. Cleaned the screen on the muffler and that helped. Wait until my wife's uncle gets that back with the opened up muffler, he'll think he's cutting with an Orange Turd. Playing the waiting game for parts for my 120si, can't wait to have that one going.


----------



## jimdad07

You will love that Fiskars Cliff, believe it or not, I split most of my firewood with one of those. I will never go back to a maul again. It also makes a great helper when falling trees for pounding wedges in. Can't say enough good about those things.

PS: I see it is a Mother's Day gift, you be a sick man Cliff. I got my wife a weed eater last year.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Silly Saws...I think that one is Brads isnt it.


 
I dont have ANY ! 
you have any idea what those things sell for ??
a new 090 probly wouldnt get you one


----------



## caleath

Jim every year I buy myself something for mothers day...I have to wrap it and give it to her on Mothers day. She does the same thing on fathers day...we have been doing it for 16 years now. Its sorta fun


----------



## caleath

yeah we are missing Randy and Jerry...


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> I dont have ANY !
> you have any idea what those things sell for ??
> a new 090 probly wouldnt get you one




I would rather have a 090


----------



## jimdad07

Maybe I will try to find the next size up for my wife this year for Mother's Day, or just get her that MS 880 she's always wanted.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

Maybe you should get her some saw chaps instead....


----------



## caleath

Hey Jim...who makes the Pro model anyway?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just completed reading all the posts I missed this evening, see some new faces on here , welcome to all. Chip, ..your poetry is just fine welcome aboard. Ron,..how you like that old David Bradley? Whats the serial number? 
Got the pieces on the big orange turd this evening and did its muffler mod, its a bit louder now...LOL.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Hey Jim...who makes the Pro model anyway?



Husqvarna.


----------



## caleath

Hey Jerry...staying busy it sounds like.

Chip broke down some fine poetry for us.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Hey Jim...who makes the Pro model anyway?


 
That model was made in Sweden in I believe a Jonsered factory. That saw and a Jonsered model were designed after a Pioneer model that they eliminated after the big merger. Jerry can probably clarify it a little better.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Husqvarna.


 
Does that mean that Jim has a turd in his stable.


But its yellow


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Maybe you should get her some saw chaps instead....


 
Probably wouldn't be a bad idea, I do an awful lot of cutting, only a matter of time before I have another close call. I bet Jerry and Ron have had some close ones over the years.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Does that mean that Jim has a turd in his stable.
> 
> 
> But its yellow


 
It's kind of like my turds, it don't stink. Smell that? It kind of reminds you of roses, don't it?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just completed reading all the posts I missed this evening, see some new faces on here , welcome to all. Chip, ..your poetry is just fine welcome aboard. Ron,..how you like that old David Bradley? Whats the serial number?
> Got the pieces on the big orange turd this evening and did its muffler mod, its a bit louder now...LOL.


 
Your inbox is full Jerry,pix are awsome 
On the DB the big metal tag is gone  so unless some info someplace else i dont even know what model or anything !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Husqvarna owns most of the older chainsaw names including Pioneer, Partner, Poulan and Jonsereds. Anything being made and marketed under those old names is actually owned and made under the Husqvarna name/banner.


----------



## jimdad07

I hate to do it again, but I have to call it a night, been starting early all this week. Have a good day tomorrow guys. Jerry I can't wait for those 120si parts to get here. Mary also wants to go back out to that old timers shop and pick up some more parts saws. I might just have to come back with a few things for me:msp_thumbsup:. He has a NOS Dolmar 6800 on the shelf I might be interested in.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Probably wouldn't be a bad idea, I do an awful lot of cutting, only a matter of time before I have another close call. I bet Jerry and Ron have had some close ones over the years.


 
Only got scratched twice,once last year and and 40 yrs before that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I wil look into the PM box, its always full.LOL.
The Bradley looks to be in nice condition.
I have one that is near new, its the 360 model, runs like a top.
Good to know the picts still work.


----------



## caleath

Well I had my first close call Saturday ...thank god I had my chaps on...

Unfamiliar saw with a bar longer than I was used to. If you guys dont have and use a set...please do


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Well I had my first close call Saturday ...thank god I had my chaps on...
> 
> Unfamiliar saw with a bar longer than I was used to. If you guys dont have and use a set...please do
> 
> Do you know where they are made ??
> labonville ?


----------



## caleath

I am just glad I had them on ....It stopped that saw pronto quick...


----------



## roncoinc

:msp_smile:
wait till you guys SEE !!!!

you all gonna be SO jelouse !!

i aint gonna show the pix ,unless Jerry wants to


----------



## pioneerguy600

I only wear my cutting pants if I am down in the brush, my helmet, muffs and screen when felling.


----------



## caleath

pictures..you have to share those...its a rule.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> :msp_smile:
> wait till you guys SEE !!!!
> 
> you all gonna be SO jelouse !!
> 
> i aint gonna show the pix ,unless Jerry wants to


 
It`s your show, feel free to do as you like.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I am just glad I had them on ....It stopped that saw pronto quick...


 
Made right here in the free state of NH !!
up the rud a piece.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jerry......I'm cashing it in for the night...when I wake up it'll look like Christmas...or at least winter again. Wooded up good here and at the shop tonight...the free flow is going good as is the cookstove and main house stove...we're ready...it'll be what it will be...probably 12'' of heavy wet snow....nite


----------



## roncoinc

:msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jerry......I'm cashing it in for the night...when I wake up it'll look like Christmas...or at least winter again. Wooded up good here and at the shop tonight...the free flow is going good as is the cookstove and main house stove...we're ready...it'll be what it will be...probably 12'' of heavy wet snow....nite


 
I think most of the snow is going to miss us, mostly rain in our forecast. Feel sorry for you guys, I know you don`t need more snow. At least you can stay warm and get some shop time in during the snowfall.


----------



## caleath

Wow Ron a custom piece ....nice.


----------



## roncoinc

New Hampshire Weather, Manchester, New Hampshire Weather & Forecast - WMUR New Hampshire's Channel 9

I'm just inside the 6-12 area 
just getting able to drive in and now THIS !!
parked car down road.. cant plow this stuff on top of the mud..


----------



## caleath

That sucks Ron...Make sure you have lots of food and fuel.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Wow Ron a custom piece ....nice.


 
Someday it will be a collectors item


----------



## caleath

Yep one of a kind...


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> That sucks Ron...Make sure you have lots of food and fuel.


 
And beer !!

plent gas for generator,they predicting power outages because this stuff will be like concrete.
2 days wood inside,,plenty food in freezer 

time for me to go hide beneath the sheets..
dont know how jerry does it,stays up later,gets up earlier and gets more done before breakfast than i do all day long..


----------



## pioneerguy600

That freehand lettering looks a little crude, I was considering cutting a stencil but thought I would give freehand a try. I have another cover that is still original, I will include it with the saw just in case Ron wants to change it over.


----------



## caleath

Clifster is going to ped...nighty night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Soon be time for me to head off also, been 19 hrs for me so far today. Nytol.


----------



## Cantdog

LOLOL!!! Good work Jerry.......you shoulda included Rons Zip Code on the cover, then you coulda just put enough stamps on it and sent off..forget the box and p-nuts!!!LOL...cool....nice touch..


----------



## needwood

*What??????*



caleath said:


> Ok...Stihl is better than Husqvarna....whats the deal with these flippy caps? I want to buy a saw from Homedepot! What bar oil is best? Really how hard is that one.
> 
> I will come up with some more...Happy Newyear!


 
O its on now! What saw is better then what saw???? LOL!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## pioneerguy600

needwood said:


> O its on now! What saw is better then what saw???? LOL!:msp_ohmy:


 
No need for a debate, we all know what saw is the best...LOL.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, starting to cloud over here, +1 here and rising. Rain coming later today or possibility of a little snow mixed in.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all. Cold here again today, Hopefully it'll start warming up! Gonna spend the weekend with my gma she is coming for the weekend. So Ill be trying to get my C5 done this weekend if nothing gets in the way haha.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin..........Snowin like a somb itch here...neat.....

Needwood.....Yeah those Stihils are good.......great even...........hell,... legendary...A Legend in their Own Minds......LOL!


----------



## roncoinc

Six inches of concrete at 7 am..another few hours and it be done 
power going on/off all morning.
sure is purdy out there tho !!


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah nice Ron...nice..I hated seeing those little flowers....:msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah nice Ron...nice..I hated seeing those little flowers....:msp_mad:


 
I know !
i had bulbs up already,,was waiting for my garlic to poke thru,crocus was out.
at least now i dont have to clean the yard


----------



## pioneerguy600

I know you fellas really like the snow, much the same as you like Stihl chainsaws...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know you fellas really like the snow, much the same as you like Stihl chainsaws...LOL


 
:yourock:


----------



## pioneerguy600

opcorn:...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Cantdog

LOL You got that right......6" heavy wet snow...whiteout conditions...I don't see it changing to rain.......this must the 090 of April snow storms!!!!


----------



## caleath

Man you guys sure are getting hammered with the snow...you can keep all of it that falls down ok.


----------



## roncoinc

Well,here we got only about 10 inches of the concrete 
changed to mix for awhile but didnt knock it down much.
supposed to be in mid 50' tuesday so i'm just gonna let all that white stuff sit there !!
got multiple responses for packing Pnuts,probly 3-4 full garbage bags full.. now i will be able to finish packing saws and get them out  after tuesday..
today keeping the woodstove going while unlaxing and taking it easy,probly no saw work today..power been going on and off pretty regular,hate to have shop furnace up to temp and lose power.
my power grid down to only 15 thousand without power now..
"More than 25,000 power outages were reported in the state by 10 a.m."


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Man you guys sure are getting hammered with the snow...you can keep all of it that falls down ok.


 
Makes for a good excuse to take a day off from everything and read or watch movies etc..
just laid back crusing


----------



## caleath

Ur keeping my baby warm arent you...dont let her get cold.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ur keeping my baby warm arent you...dont let her get cold.


 
"baby" is singular..
theres a litter in that box !!


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> "baby" is singular..
> theres a litter in that box !!


 
A litter what did you do...your supposed to cover the bar on that saw...safe sex you know

How do you like my business card


DISCLAIMER This is in no way an attempt to offer service or materials for sale. This is for instructional purposes only. If you dont live in Red River county Texas....you have no idea where it is anyway.


----------



## caleath

I refuse to allow this fine post to go to page 2


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bump.


----------



## jimdad07

Can't believe you guys got all that snow. We have just had a dreary day today without much precip. Just put a 510 EVL on the work bench for tonight's project, runs great, just have to sharpen the chain and give a good going through. Still waiting for 120si parts.


----------



## caleath

Went by the Stihl house on the way home...crankshaft seals for the 210, some fuel filters for these old saws....and a brand stinkin new loop of RSC for the 440....I cant wait


----------



## Cantdog

Friday is "beer" day...or "Ale" day........good day to burn wood and drink beer......was going to work on the 49 twins today but spent the day moving women and children to and fro(no drinking)....damn I like my "new" truck....but did get the shop cleaned up and all the rest of the parts selected for the twins (drinking) LOL!!!


----------



## caleath

Nice here today. Over 85 should I take a picture for you guys?


----------



## chipherder

Absolutely!
I would love to see a picture of sunshine, we had some about 4 months ago, can hardly remember what it looks like.
We live in a rain forest here, and true to form it's... raining.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a strong squall blow through here this evening, mostly over now, strong NE gusts up to 70 mph. Got the ground covered well with white stuff but by now mostly rained off. No saw work today. 
What is a Jonsered 90, sounds like a big older saw.?


----------



## Cantdog

Wow Jerry 70MPH... Man we got about 8" of real heavy wet snow...ground is thawed...plowing...well you know...we only got to about 35 MPH. 

A Jonsereds 90 is from the 70's...87cc generally had a decomp...built on the same case as the 80,81,and 801. pretty darn good sized saw and all mag. Good stout saw..


----------



## jimdad07

The spring is reminding me more of the winter we had when I was a kid up on Tug Hill. They are nothing like that nay more. Right now we just have a mud fest going on here, can't get my wife to wrassle with me in it yet though


----------



## jimdad07

Sounds like you had a good shop day Robin. I will get to have a few more of those soon, once my BIL's house is done. Going to be calling for a bunch of rough in inspections here pretty soon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The squall came fast and furious but blew through quickly, lots of power outages all around us but we still have power here, lights were flickering during the highest gusts. Had a couple cracks of thunder also, seldom get that in winter.
The Jonsered 90 was the saw that I asked about last Sunday, the fellow called and offered me 2 of them for $120., have yet to see them, they are over a hundred miles from me so will have to think it over.


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> Absolutely!
> I would love to see a picture of sunshine, we had some about 4 months ago, can hardly remember what it looks like.
> We live in a rain forest here, and true to form it's... raining.




Here you go


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Here you go


 
Suck it Cliff!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks for the info Robin, ..I had a chance to look it up on Mikes site, good pict of one there, nice looking big saw.


----------



## jimdad07

The wife would like my company for some movie time tonight. We were actually able to get the yahoos to bed early tonight:msp_thumbup:. I'll be on later if I can stay awake tonight.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Suck it Cliff!


 
Wow arent you nice....so what are you going to say when we have 50 plus days over 100 degrees?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks for the picts Cliff,..it might look like that here in 3 months from now....LOL


----------



## caleath

it wont last long here...I bet we see 100 plus in less than 30 days...it is supposed to be 90 on Sunday.

On a side note...the weather is getting folks outside and finding out hey my weedeater and lawnmower dont work...

Stihl blower and weed whacker dropped off today.


----------



## chipherder

Oh man, that was nice to see.
I'm glad someone has weather like that. Hope everyone got through the snow and windstorms okay.
I could reciprocate with some moss photos, and saturated ground, but you don't need to see that.
Thanks, the pics made my day.


----------



## caleath

Ill post one in August with that same thermometer almost pegged out 

I have seen it well past 0 a few times too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Changing of the seasons will bring out different OPP that was never put up properly, upcoming is lawnmower season. A small shop near me would get 300 mowers a week with water in the fuel, carbs gunked up, coils gone and lots of seized or busted recoils, ropes & missing pull handles. Piles of whipper snippers and blowers, you couldn walk inside the repair shop. Real crazy for 2-3 weeks and then nothing til the next season change.


----------



## caleath

I am only working on non saws for friends...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lawnmower repairs were fairly well paying, I could average $100 per hr. turning around 3-4 mowers per hr.


----------



## RandyMac

We had a day borrowed From August, intermittent sun and fog to the ground.
Been playing with saws, nothing major, tinkering, sorting, planning and having the day's ration of one shot of Rye and one tidy sized handwrap. I just cracked the seal on a new bottle of Beam, at this rate, it will have dust on it before it's MT. I used to start the first "weekend" morning with 3-4 shots, with a couple cigars, within 30 minutes after leaving work at 0600. It was fun while it lasted.
anyways, I got the fire lit under my boiler, slowly building up usable steam, should be more or less normal in a couple weeks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thats good to hear Randy,..hope you keep up the progress. Take it easy on the Beam,..you have weakened resistance....LOL
Was given a 40 of JD today after working diligently while getting a customers hot water system back up and working.


----------



## caleath

Glad to see you are up and at em...I hope you are back to normal, or as normal as you were, soon.


----------



## caleath

Ron you sure have been quiet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim is spooning the Mrs.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thats good to hear Randy,..hope you keep up the progress. Take it easy on the Beam,..you have weakened resistance....LOL
> Was given a 40 of JD today after working diligently while getting a customers hot water system back up and working.


 


You sure that isn't ..."weekend" resistance...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Maybe Ron lost power there, there were plenty of blackouts around him.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cantdog said:


> you sure that isn't ..."weekend" resistance...lol!!!


 
LOL,..no resistance on the weekend.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The squall came fast and furious but blew through quickly, lots of power outages all around us but we still have power here, lights were flickering during the highest gusts. Had a couple cracks of thunder also, seldom get that in winter.
> The Jonsered 90 was the saw that I asked about last Sunday, the fellow called and offered me 2 of them for $120., have yet to see them, they are over a hundred miles from me so will have to think it over.



What is the condition?? 1 running one parts...2 nonrunning...hmmmmm it's hard to tell...I watch ebay so much I lose track of on the ground prices...I guess it all depends on the condition and what end expectation is....Good stout saws, heavy but stout.


----------



## roncoinc

Been reading all day 

now watching a copy i made of " sometimes a great notion" , again,make sure it all good before i send it to somebody.
that big old Mac paul newman uses looks like a 125 ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> What is the condition?? 1 running one parts...2 nonrunning...hmmmmm it's hard to tell...I watch ebay so much I lose track of on the ground prices...I guess it all depends on the condition and what end expectation is....Good stout saws, heavy but stout.


 
Only way to know for sure is to drive down to see them myself, both run well and are supposedly all there cept one is missing the front handle, the one with the missing handle has the most hours on it, the other has low hours all the way around.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Been reading all day
> 
> now watching a copy i made of " sometimes a great notion" , again,make sure it all good before i send it to somebody.
> that big old Mac paul newman uses looks like a 125 ?


 
Yep, its a 125


----------



## RandyMac

Paul had a CP125. A better saw than the SP.


I fired up the limbing saw and cut a branch.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Paul had a CP125. A better saw than the SP.
> 
> 
> I fired up the limbing saw and cut a branch.


 
That a drag saw Randy?


----------



## RandyMac

Pond saw, Pacific Lumber's Mill "B", Scotia, CA. I have a piece of it's chain.


----------



## caleath

ron are you keeping my box from breeding anymore....?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only way to know for sure is to drive down to see them myself, both run well and are supposedly all there cept one is missing the front handle, the one with the missing handle has the most hours on it, the other has low hours all the way around.



Then probably a good deal overall.....it one of those "beauty in the eye of the beholder" things. As you know, it to depends on the parts you have at hand for what you are trying to deal with. These are small transfer, high dome, torque saws, heavy and solid...kinda like a big old Mac only quieter and way faster with pretty good AV.


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,i keep getting out bid,somebody wants it bad,i see others tho..


----------



## pioneerguy600

I figured you would have to drag that saw around if it ever needed to be moved, that is big chain. There is a big loop of 3/4" chain at the mill that belonged to a twin cyl two man saw, one of the big old IEL`S.


----------



## Cantdog

Actually kinda more like a 133 or 143 Dilmar...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,i keep getting out bid,somebody wants it bad,i see others tho..


 
It has to be the one with the holes in it, Don`t bid until the last 20 seconds if she won`t sell it as a buy it now.


----------



## caleath

Ok well back to the shop I will check in later


----------



## watsonr

I'll bite...whats the difference between the SP and CP versions of the 125? I know the CP has an adjustable carb.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> ron are you keeping my box from breeding anymore....?


 
Yup,closed up the box so is dark inside and they sleeping 
get the Pnuts tomorrow for the Mac in the box , for whatshisname


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl snowing like crazy here........UNimpressed.....


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> I figured you would have to drag that saw around if it ever needed to be moved, that is big chain. There is a big loop of 3/4" chain at the mill that belonged to a twin cyl two man saw, one of the big old IEL`S.


 
As a kid my Bro and I would stand for hours and watch that saw. It was hydraulic powered, could go through a ten footer in minutes. Watching the process of getting a giant butt or just a big log, to the headrig was amazing and handled quickly. The crane that unloaded the railcars dropped them in the pond, quite a few butts didn't float, the crane hoisted them back up, loaded them on an off-highway. All the oversized logs went to a yard to get split into managable chunks.


----------



## Cantdog

Nite guys....I'm hitting the hay.......to dream of shoveling in the early moring sun.......ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzz


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Stihl snowing like crazy here........UNimpressed.....


 
The snow had melted enuf here i saw i plowed right into my garden and damaged it


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Robin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The snow had melted enuf here i saw i plowed right into my garden and damaged it


 
Collateral damage>


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Collateral damage>


 
I have raised beds surrounded by wood framing,wiped a couple out pretty good..
farm down the road sell composted cow poop $12 a yard,really nice stuff,just dark dirt..will prob need a couple yards and some boards.
cant wait for the garlic snipes  good eating.


----------



## roncoinc

YYYYAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNN !!!!!!!!!!!!!

PJ time


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good old days,..30' high pile of cow poop steaming away for a couple years, good stuff for the gardens. Mmmmm veggies grown on cow poop.


----------



## caleath

Ron my garlic is about there...I will take some pictures tomorrow

I got the little blue Canadian saw running tonight...I think something is up with the carb or possibly a bad seal...it will idle very well then bang revs to the limit. Oh well at least it runs.


----------



## caleath

I guess Jim must have fallen asleep watching a movie.


----------



## caleath

Did every one go sleep on me?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Evening Cliff!


----------



## caleath

Hey Jacob whats up....? Did you buy that saw from Craigslist yet?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

That Homelite Zip? Im doing alright my Grammy is visiting so been traveling all day. Got my spark plug for my C5 and gas line today.


----------



## caleath

Nighty night....Clifford is beat


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

HAHA Ok later Cliff!


----------



## jimdad07

I'm back. Never ended up watching a movie, we took turns playing Red Dead Redemption on the PS3, pretty cool game. She gets to have some of my time every now and then. She never says anything about me spending do much time on here, so I try to give her a few hours every now and then.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Cliff, maybe Jacob and I can keep the thread alive for a little longer tonight.


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff?...Jacob?...You boys drooling on the keyboard right now, sleeping?


----------



## jimdad07

So lonely....


----------



## caleath

I got sidetracked too...Hey Jim


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Cliff, I was just reading over in the milling forum, been a long time since I have been over there much. Seem to have slowed down in there ever since some dude from Texas started this thread.


----------



## caleath

Yeah that guy is a PIA....I am going to bed now...gotta help cut a tree or three down tomorrow.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All....Snowed off and on all night...10"-12"....Very heavy and wet snow. Supposed to be 50F here today so perhaps wil go as quickly as it came. PB is coming down at 10:00AM to swap some Jonsereds stuff and stories..LOL!!! Always good to visit with Lee, he knows a lot about the brand and can fill in spaces in my knowledge.

Have a good day!!!


P.S. Just cause I'm happy today doesn't mean that Stihls still don't suck!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Morning All....Snowed off and on all night...10"-12"....Very heavy and wet snow. Supposed to be 50F here today so perhaps wil go as quickly as it came. PB is coming down at 10:00AM to swap some Jonsereds stuff and stories..LOL!!! Always good to visit with Lee, he knows a lot about the brand and can fill in spaces in my knowledge.
> 
> Have a good day!!!
> 
> 
> P.S. Just cause I'm happy today doesn't mean that Stihls still don't suck!!!


 
Not even gonna get that warm down here,close to 50 tho 
See if PB got a fan for a 70e !!


----------



## roncoinc

I see FF33 got a nice 394 with a BIG long blade on it !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Not even gonna get that warm down here,close to 50 tho
> See if PB got a fan for a 70e !!



I will Ron, but I doubt it...PB is not as much of a parts junky as I am...probably only because he doesn't have the space though!!


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning all. Going to be a good day.


----------



## caleath

Good morning all...yeah you notice he hasnt been in here since he got that saw....afraid to show himself i guess.


----------



## roncoinc

My list for the day just got shot to hell. guy called and wants to go get seed starters


----------



## caleath

You know you can get in trouble for growing that stuff ron...

Just kidding be safe driving


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> You know you can get in trouble for growing that stuff ron...
> 
> Just kidding be safe driving


 
Got the seed starters,that turned into chinese buffet for lunch !
got some pnuts,maybe enuf to pack the mac in a box 
now to drain creamsickle !


----------



## caleath

Good news...and bare with me.

I was at the Stihl dealer today, he also sells auto parts, they were busy to I helped out some. Well I noticed a guy comes in and buys saw parts. Turns out he is a logger and his family is too. I asked him what they do with saws when they are done with them. "Sitting in a corner of the shop" really...what are they? " Mostly big Huskys and a few Stihls" they converted to Stihl a few years ago...

So its on now...I might have a source now...he is going to give out my cards to some of his buddies now.

I am going to buy the guys at the dealer some subway for hooking me up....


----------



## caleath

Its official I dont like this little echo...dang allen head bolts rusted piece of crap...recoil from heck....

I will be making this my first parting out on Ebay...me no likey.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You lads have been busy, me to so didn`t get to post this morning.
Had some trees to cut up after last evenings blow, been light snow here most of the day, just melts as fast as it falls.Dragged out some of the oldies this afternoon and did some cutting with them. RA`s, NU17, Homies and Macs all got some runtime. There was a certain big orange turd that cut up most of the felled wood, must say it impressed a few seasoned cutters in attendance.


----------



## caleath

Man I wish I had guys to cut wood with...it was the me myself and I group today. Its hot as heck too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good contact Cliff, might get some saws out of that deal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It was cool, temp around 0 but if working it was quite nice, made lots of noodles and sawdust.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good contact Cliff, might get some saws out of that deal.


 

I sure hope so...the kid said his dad threw away a Jonsred that was the same size as a 440. He didnt like it...made me sick to my stomach.

He asked if I worked on saws....with the dealer standing there I politely said not really. I would hate to ruin my relationship with the dealer. It took some time to cultivate that one. 

I might do some work that they dont do though. There shop is a third the size of mine. The mechanic only works 3 days a week.

I will work that out with them before I do that though.


----------



## farrell

evening guys. looks like everyone is having fun as usual. i went and played with the 372 today (after putting in that little o ring that goes between the sleeve and bearing on the clutch side that i had no idea was supposed to go there until i developed an airleak and a couple guys asked if i had installed it). its not to bad needs tuned and am really thinking about honing the cylinder and replacing the rings (some light scores on the jug and rings are worn a little on the exhaust side). got some felling lessons from my uncle and watched him work his magic on the trees.


----------



## caleath

farrell said:


> evening guys. looks like everyone is having fun as usual. i went and played with the 372 today (after putting in that little o ring that goes between the sleeve and bearing on the clutch side that i had no idea was supposed to go there until i developed an airleak and a couple guys asked if i had installed it). its not to bad needs tuned and am really thinking about honing the cylinder and replacing the rings (some light scores on the jug and rings are worn a little on the exhaust side). got some felling lessons from my uncle and watched him work his magic on the trees.


 
Sounds like a good day to me


----------



## farrell

caleath said:


> Sounds like a good day to me


 
not to bad!


----------



## caleath

My dad wasnt so interested in this sorta stuff. I am not sure where I got my bug from. I have had to learn the tree stuff pretty much on my own....just have to remember some geometry and math and remember gravity....so far so good. I would like to get hooked up with someone with more experience some day.

I know what would have made your day better....

If you would have used a Stihl instead.


----------



## farrell

caleath said:


> My dad wasnt so interested in this sorta stuff. I am not sure where I got my bug from. I have had to learn the tree stuff pretty much on my own....just have to remember some geometry and math and remember gravity....so far so good. I would like to get hooked up with someone with more experience some day.
> 
> I know what would have made your day better....
> 
> If you would have used a Stihl instead.


 
my uncle logs for a living and has a wealth on knowledge. i really enjoy working with him when i get the chance.

you know i dont have a problem with stihl. i grew up with huskies and jreds. they are what i like to run. not to mention i would get harassed all day by my uncle if i were to show up with a creamcickle!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You lads have been busy, me to so didn`t get to post this morning.
> Had some trees to cut up after last evenings blow, been light snow here most of the day, just melts as fast as it falls.Dragged out some of the oldies this afternoon and did some cutting with them. RA`s, NU17, Homies and Macs all got some runtime. There was a certain big orange turd that cut up most of the felled wood, must say it impressed a few seasoned cutters in attendance.


 
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> :msp_biggrin:


 
I should have mentioned, none of them can now hear properly.


----------



## roncoinc

*Caught somebody trying to make off with a creansickle !!*

right in broad daylight !!! 
had my camera and took a pic so i could ID them.
right in front of my shop too 
they even had a stihl hat and sunglasses on so i wouldnt recognize them !
thot it might be Jerry but he's taller.
they melted away before i could get a chance to confront them..
had left the saw outside to drain,havta be more carefull next time..







:msp_tongue:


----------



## Cantdog

Well guys a very good day indeed......PB showed up at 10 and we told stories and drank beer until it was time to go to lunch so we did that and drank a few more ...back to the shop and divided up the contents of two old very cool Jonsereds of Sweden parts boxes and I took one he the other...Pics later but take it from me if you like Jonsereds memorabilia this is as good as NOS signage and very useful to boot. THANKS LEE!!!!!! Did not run any saws today sounds like we got the snow and you guys got the wind, Jerry

Gotta dinner engagement this evening so will be back on later (maybe!!) Hold the fort guys......Stihls still suck the big one!!! LOLOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> i should have mentioned, none of them can now hear properly.


 
wwhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttt ???????????????


----------



## RandyMac

Bright and sunny today, low 50s, wind from the NW @ 40 knots, yep, it's spring.
We had lunch on the bluffs, the ocean is churning and dirty looking.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> right in broad daylight !!!
> had my camera and took a pic so i could ID them.
> right in front of my shop too
> they even had a stihl hat and sunglasses on so i wouldnt recognize them !
> thot it might be Jerry but he's taller.
> they melted away before i could get a chance to confront them..
> had left the saw outside to drain,havta be more carefull next time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_tongue:


 
whats up with all these saw bandits lately? good thing they dont know what a real saw is!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Even a snowman has the sense to want a creamsicle, #1 selling saw worldwide.


----------



## RandyMac

whoohoo #1. they all but missed out on the old growth.
stihls sucked then, haven't improved much.
on the other hand, Huskies pretty much missed the show all together.
The great chunks of North American alloy rock!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> wwhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttt ???????????????


 
I just realized that I can`t hear either, what did you just write Ron?


----------



## caleath

farrell said:


> whats up with all these saw bandits lately? good thing they dont know what a real saw is!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
You might have to get Brad to go looking for it Ron...since he is now the saw detective....lucky he didnt get shot if you ask me. If you go poking around like that you had better be big, mean and tote a big gun or stick...anyway...he sorta looks like....well Jim I think.


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> whoohoo #1. they all but missed out on the old growth.
> stihls sucked then, haven't improved much.
> on the other hand, Huskies pretty much missed the show all together.
> The great chunks of North American alloy rock!!!


 
I used some North American Alloy today..not 6 cubes but sure sounded like it...

I want 6 cubes of Homelite bad now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wasn`t their fault those oldgrowth trees couldn`t grow fast enough to keep up with the advancements in superior technology.


----------



## caleath

I fixed the pictures now if you want to go look....main page


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I used some North American Alloy today..not 6 cubes but sure sounded like it...
> 
> I want 6 cubes of Homelite bad now.


 
Phhhhhhhhhhh,...I ran 7 cubes in 3 different saws today, those lil 6 cube saws are only good for hedge trimmers...LOL


----------



## caleath

Who knows Jerry I might have some of those big saws coming...I just hope they arent ......well you know.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I fixed the pictures now if you want to go look....main page


 
Okie Dokie.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> who knows jerry i might have some of those big saws coming...i just hope they arent ......well you know.


 
o r a n g e!!!


----------



## farrell

could be worse could be orange and white! 


LOL, kidding guys


----------



## pioneerguy600

The big orange turd is now drying out, it passed all its tests today and is set to run, I will take picts tomorrow before it gets boxed up fot its long trip West.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> The big orange turd is now drying out, it passed all its tests today and is set to run, I will take picts tomorrow before it gets boxed up fot its long trip West.


 
Long trip huh...put some air freshener in there to kill the stink


----------



## RandyMac

How far West?
I am about as far West as you can get.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My red Homie,


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> How far West?
> I am about as far West as you can get.


 
Randy I would think that you would be the last one that would want a turd.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The big orange turd is now drying out, it passed all its tests today and is set to run, I will take picts tomorrow before it gets boxed up fot its long trip West.


 
West ??????????????
Weast ?????????
Waest ????????????????
West ????????


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Long trip huh...put some air freshener in there to kill the stink


 
It will be sealed inside 2 heavy industrial garbage bags, the airfreshner may draw attention by the border inspectors....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> How far West?
> I am about as far West as you can get.


 Sorry Randy,..after it travels West for 3-4 days it will then make its way on a more Southerly route, may take 10-12 days if they feed the donkeys plenty of carrots.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Randy I would think that you would be the last one that would want a turd.


 
+1 =1 =2


----------



## roncoinc

Was going to put this in the main forum but,,,well,,, it will probly get more appreciation here 
one of the things i got done this afternoon was this..took off the carb and cleaned the mud out of it..metering diaphram is just TO stiff but works some..

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KnKruoSejVY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RandyMac

One of my coworkers is looking for a small orange turd, it's for a girl, so go figure. I did talk her out of buying a walmart saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

How abouts a slightly warmed over 266XP?


----------



## RandyMac

a bit much, maybe a 50cc.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I agree Randy,..the 266 is not a saw for a light framed individual,..with 180+lbs comp they are difficult to pull over wit no decomp.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A 55 Rancher would be a nice sized saw. I have a 45 that I use as a carpentry saw for cutting glue lam beams and window/door openings when framing.


----------



## chipherder

Roncoinc, thanks for the vid of that fine old David Bradley.
It's neat to see some of the stuff you guys get to play with.


----------



## RandyMac

Suzanne is not what I would call light framed, but only needs a small saw 16-18". I offered her a Pullon 3400, she nixed that screamin' green.
That 266 would make a dandy limbing saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My old David Bradley,


----------



## RandyMac

I should get a good pic of my U4G, a very quaint looking saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Suzanne is not what I would call light framed, but only needs a small saw 16-18". I offered her a Pullon 3400, she nixed that screamin' green.
> That 266 would make a dandy limbing saw.


 
The 266XP`s are real hard to pull over, comp is too high for the small starter mechanism, they really need decomps.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Was going to put this in the main forum but,,,well,,, it will probly get more appreciation here
> one of the things i got done this afternoon was this..took off the carb and cleaned the mud out of it..metering diaphram is just TO stiff but works some..
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KnKruoSejVY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 

Looks good Ron...she looks like a keeper.


----------



## RandyMac

Yep, that is what decomps are for, the little starter parts. I always thought the same thing about 925s.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> I should get a good pic of my U4G, a very quaint looking saw.


 






<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/f4hi7NKcHn8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,..that old AH47 is playing a very familiar tune....LOL


----------



## caleath

I need to get me one of those old saws someday...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff,..old saws are cool, not something to cut wood with every day but something to remind us of days gone by and how much saws have advanced over the years.


----------



## caleath

I would imagine one will find me one day...


----------



## caleath

Vintage Craftsman Reed Prentice Chainsaw Beaver Tail - eBay (item 270729296429 end time Apr-06-11 18:57:48 PDT)

this is one ugly sucker


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,..that old AH47 is playing a very familiar tune....LOL


 
How do i find out what motor is in the DB ?


----------



## caleath

Ron my garlic is looking pretty good..wont be long.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Vintage Craftsman Reed Prentice Chainsaw Beaver Tail - eBay (item 270729296429 end time Apr-06-11 18:57:48 PDT)
> 
> this is one ugly sucker



Like this one cliff ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron, it is an AH 47 made by Power Products that was bought up by B&S , I don`t remember when. Mike Acres site has plenty of info on them, there was a bigger engine in some of them, the AH58,you would need to measure the bore to tell one from the other.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Like this one cliff ??


 
Why am I not surprised that you would have one.


----------



## RandyMac

buzzin' Bee 5.8ci


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron, it is an AH 47 made by Power Products that was bought up by B&S , I don`t remember when. Mike Acres site has plenty of info on them, there was a bigger engine in some of them, the AH58,you would need to measure the bore to tell one from the other.


 
The metal tag is gone but looks like 5010 painted on the sides.


----------



## RandyMac

Silverking AH47


----------



## caleath

Some good looking old iron fellas.


----------



## RandyMac

Lancaster/Dayton AH47


----------



## caleath

I hope Jim makes it on...he has a nice old David Bradley I think


----------



## RandyMac

naked AH47


----------



## caleath

Looks like Randy is back.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to see Randy back.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Randy,,what is this one ?
it must be hiding from me,i havent seen it in awhile


----------



## RandyMac

D36 maybe, weirdo center pull.


----------



## caleath

I know where one of these are...but I think someone said that carb kits are nla

McCulloch chainsaw 33 vintage - eBay (item 320677852292 end time Apr-04-11 20:16:00 PDT)


----------



## pioneerguy600

My oldest running saw,











1948 IEL model AB.


----------



## RandyMac

It is good to be getting back to normal, whatever that is. I do ok, if I don't move very fast.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I know where one of these are...but I think someone said that carb kits are nla
> 
> McCulloch chainsaw 33 vintage - eBay (item 320677852292 end time Apr-04-11 20:16:00 PDT)


 
Theres one in this pic cliff


----------



## pioneerguy600

What is this saw?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> My oldest running saw,
> 
> 
> 1948 IEL model AB.


 
That thar is sure purdy..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That thar is sure purdy..


 
Thanks Ron,..she is fully restored, my first.


----------



## RandyMac

Titan, 40 or 60?


----------



## caleath

I see it Ron...I have others I want first.


----------



## caleath

Jim is missing out...at least he can read it later.


----------



## RandyMac

Was your 1948 IEL model AB the first one man saw?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another what is it saw,


----------



## caleath

I sure hope thats not what I think it is Jerry...just having the name on your property is a sin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Was your 1948 IEL model AB the first one man saw?


 
Not quite, the first was the model B we affectionately call it the Beaver, the AB is known as the After Beaver model.


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another what is it saw,


 
Crescent model 60


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I sure hope thats not what I think it is Jerry...just having the name on your property is a sin.


 
It`s not what you think it is.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You are good Randy, guess being around saws for this long helps.


----------



## caleath

Jerry you need to get a different bar for that saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Here is a few to identify;


----------



## pioneerguy600

A few more;


----------



## RandyMac

Nice Mall, the 0MG is on my list. Which reminds me, time to do a cull list and gain some space.


----------



## roncoinc

Mac said this was thier first one man comercially available to the public saw.
this is the before picture,dunno how long for the "after" picture !


----------



## RandyMac

The first one man McCulloch was the 3-25 in 1950. That thing is a Mac15 backyard saw from the '60s.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> A few more;


 
Nothing came thru man.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Mac15 is a fairly recent saw, it was designed for the occasional use homeowner crowd, they had a retro look to them, I have 3 nice ones.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mac 15;


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> The first one man McCulloch was the 3-25 in 1950. That thing is a Mac15 backyard saw from the '60s.


 
Didnt say it was the first one man mac.
was quoting what Mac had to say about it in thier advertising.
i think that where i got it from anyway


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Didnt say it was the first one man mac.
> was quoting what Mac had to say about it in thier advertising.
> i think that where i got it from anyway


 
I was wrong,,got it from Acres.

Model Profile: MAC 15

bottom of page.


----------



## RandyMac

The nice thing about Mac 15s, is parts availability and the fact that many other McCulloch motors will bolt right on. Homelite had a similar version.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Radio saw;


----------



## roncoinc

got a craftsman/poulan,older 40cc saw with 18in bar on it on CL.
heres a reply i got 

have a older mccullocm mac 10-10 a. It ran two winters ago, can't get it started now. And i want an 18' saw. Call me 603-841-xxxxor cell 978-xxxx I have the saw and some cash . I live in somersworth


----------



## caleath

Sorry had to eat ...wife brought home Popeyes chicken...my favorite.

Jim said he is chasing coyotes and will be in a little later.


Randy keep a few of us in mind when you start making room.


----------



## roncoinc

you guys make me feel bad when all i have is junk


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> got a craftsman/poulan,older 40cc saw with 18in bar on it on CL.
> heres a reply i got
> 
> have a older mccullocm mac 10-10 a. It ran two winters ago, can't get it started now. And i want an 18' saw. Call me 603-841-xxxxor cell 978-xxxx I have the saw and some cash . I live in somersworth


 
You better not reply or sell a saw to that person...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> you guys make me feel bad when all i have is junk


 
lol,.. don`t feel bad Ron,...I hear that all the time, what are you going to do with all that junk,( saws).


----------



## caleath

Junk my a....

you want to see junk come look in my shop


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are good Randy, guess being around saws for this long helps.


 
I mingle with some very learned gentlemen, here and elsewhere. I can find almost anything, on almost any chainsaw made, by visiting only three sites. 
I grew up knowing the old stuff, it was just sitting there waiting to be used. My first paying job I used a Terrill CS-7.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You better not reply or sell a say to that person...LOL


 
But thats the only kind of people BUY that homeowner stuff !!


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Radio saw;


 
and it only plays music.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The cutting crew;


----------



## caleath

Oh well ron we cant win them all..


----------



## caleath

thats a cuttin crew for sure.


----------



## RandyMac

:msp_sleep:


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> and it only plays music.


 
LOL,..My girls called it a radio saw when they were real young, guess the grille reminded them of a radio speaker.


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> :msp_sleep:


 
you taking a nap Randy...pills again


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> thats a cuttin crew for sure.


 
Thats one of four groups I use depending the size of the wood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like nap time for Randy.


----------



## RandyMac

sorry, the attack of the clone saws spaced me out.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The cutting crew;


 
Excuse me !! i gotta run and get a bucket and paper towels ! oop:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Excuse me !! i gotta run and get a bucket and paper towels ! oop:


 
:msp_angry:


----------



## caleath

Looks like a bunch superior equipment to me.


----------



## caleath

Hi Jim.. did you get any? You have a bunch of reading to do.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another cutting quartet;


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are punching them out tonight guys.


----------



## roncoinc

I'm BUSY looking on ebay for dg-5hl kit for REAL saws !! :msp_wink:


----------



## roncoinc

Any idea how to tell what that DB is without the tag ??
does the 5010 on the side mean anything ?
if i can read it correct ?


----------



## caleath

Once again good stuff Jerry...

Yeah we have really moved along tonight.


----------



## caleath

Boy Jim did hang around long.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another days cutting group,


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like seeing picts of saws I don`t have in my collection...:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## caleath

Jerry I want to come and cut with you...


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Jerry I want to come and cut with you...


 
By the time you get there aint gonna be a tree left on that island !


----------



## pioneerguy600

My $75. saw;


----------



## caleath

I wish I had some good ones to show you Jerry...


----------



## roncoinc

$9 delivered for a carb kit for that DB


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been cutting trees here since 1700, they grow back.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> $9 delivered for a carb kit for that DB


 
Not bad, they cost me $5.50 @ but I buy $200-$300 worth at a time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I wish I had some good ones to show you Jerry...


 
All saws are good saws Cliff.


----------



## caleath

I have 100 acres he can bring some here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a nice cutting job coming up in a few weeks.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Hi Jim.. did you get any? You have a bunch of reading to do.


 
No luck tonight, you weren't kidding, I sure was missing out tonight. I did mange to leave a bunch of nasty surprises for them four legged touch holes through the brush from my house to my inlaws, about a mile's worth of coyote killers there. After I talked to you today got a whole bunch more done and was able to call it a day. Got some wood cut with the PP415. I sharpened the chain n that thing today and I have to say it is the fasted saw in my lineup. I know it's a Yellow Turd, but I love it. I guess I will show my only vintage saw if I can find a good picture of it.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> My $75. saw;


 
I have a 100 dollar one of those..she is a bad you know what.


----------



## caleath

Hey Jim again


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim gettin any coyotes?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I have a 100 dollar one of those..she is a bad you know what.


 
You know it!!


----------



## chipherder

Thanks for all the great pictures.
This is the oldest thing I have, trying to get it running again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

chipherder said:


> Thanks for all the great pictures.
> This is the oldest thing I have, trying to get it running again.


 
Nice,..looks like an easy project.


----------



## roncoinc

chipherder said:


> Thanks for all the great pictures.
> This is the oldest thing I have, trying to get it running again.


 
That thing pretty clean looking !


----------



## caleath

Here is my oldest one...not sure what I am going to do with it.


----------



## caleath

I bet the servers for this site are smoking away with all this action.


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry actually helped my wife pick that saw out last year without realizing he did. She bought it on his information for me for fathers day last year. The 044 you see is my first total rebuild, it was given to me in a box of parts, I love that saw.









Here is a slab I cut out of a poplar log, and the surfacer I made to plane it with.



Here is a bench I made with that slab.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Here is my oldest one...not sure what I am going to do with it.


 
Looks like a good resto job, if you like restos.


----------



## caleath

I am missing a bar and the bar clamp/clutch cover thing...

I will probably just trade it off


----------



## pioneerguy600

My $100. grass trimmer;


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry actually helped my wife pick that saw out last year without realizing he did. She bought it on his information for me for fathers day last year. The 044 you see is my first total rebuild, it was given to me in a box of parts, I love that saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a slab I cut out of a poplar log, and the surfacer I made to plane it with.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a bench I made with that slab.


 
Nice work Jim...nice saws too.


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry, I will own one of those some day in the near future, I promise you that. Hi Chip.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The system is overheating with all this traffic.


----------



## jimdad07

That is a sharp looking saw you have there Chip, those aren't bad saws.


----------



## chipherder

That's my first saw, bought new in 1980 I think.
Put new fuel and oil lines in it last year along with a carb kit.
Still has the same problem, won't run past a prime.
Wish I knew what I was doing.
And where the heck do you find 440s for those prices?
A basket case would be $400 here. I want one of those.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice saws and plank Jim, I like live edge planks, so much character.


----------



## caleath

Jim did you see the present I left for you guys?


http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/169011.htm


----------



## pioneerguy600

chipherder said:


> That' my first saw, bought new in 1980 I think.
> Put new fuel and oil lines in it last year alsong with a carb kit.
> Still has the same problem, won't run past a prime.
> Wish I knew what I was doing.
> And where the heck do you find 440s for those prices?
> A basket case would be $400 here. I want one of those.


 
I bought it unseen over the phone as a parts saw, it was sold to me as not running right.


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> That' my first saw, bought new in 1980 I think.
> Put new fuel and oil lines in it last year alsong with a carb kit.
> Still has the same problem, won't run past a prime.
> Wish I knew what I was doing.
> And where the heck do you find 440s for those prices?
> A basket case would be $400 here. I want one of those.


 
It was a trade up...I bought a saw for 100 bucks and traded it up .

I have another one that is a complete basket case I gave 50 bucks for...it needs everything.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Jim did you see the present I left for you guys?
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/169011.htm


 
Again: *Suck it Cliff!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just kidding, I take cold weather over the hot any day of the week. The mercury can stop rising when it hits 60*F, that to me is the closest to hot weather I want to get.


----------



## caleath

Did I miss Rons departure? Randy too


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice saws and plank Jim, I like live edge planks, so much character.


 
I have some beauties to mill up this spring. I bet I get some good leftovers down in the swamp that will have some good character. I really like milling up tree tops with a good thick trunk stock still on them, they usually get left in the woods because they are too much work to bother with for the production cutters.


----------



## jimdad07

I should be back in a little bit guys. Going to hang with the wife for a little bit before she heads to bed, then I should be back.


----------



## caleath

okee dokee


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Here is my oldest one...not sure what I am going to do with it.


 
Why is it on a diaper ??
is it a poopon ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Later Jim.


----------



## caleath

Theres ron...did you fall asleep


----------



## caleath

some kind of shop towel who knows


I just cant seem to get excited about it, the saw, for some reason.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Theres ron...did you fall asleep


 
DIAPER !! POOP - ON ! 
get it ??? :msp_confused:
got diff PJ's on tonite,little pink bunnies and little grew fawn deers..
must meen beddy by time ??


----------



## roncoinc

Went cruzin the main forum for awhile,,think THAT putting me to sleep.
somehow it dont seem as attractive as it used to.


----------



## roncoinc

ONE more box to find tomorrow and i start shipping saws OUT of here !!
cliff's done,ff33's done,one lonely creamsickle to go 
Gnite all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I only escape from here to check on the Pioneer thread occasionally, once in a while another thread may catch my eye for a few mins.


----------



## caleath

I bet you look cute Ron...I dont wear pj.s


Man that Homelite bunch is sure slow and quiet. Do I need to start a fight in there.


----------



## caleath

Night Ron...


----------



## caleath

I go out there from time to time...I have recruited a few fellas to our team.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sent three off today myself, the big orange one will get the box tomorrow, will take some goodbye picts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I notice this thread stays near the top of the page most evenings.


----------



## caleath

I dont have anything to ship unless someone wants a 605?


----------



## caleath

It sure does...I hope we arent ruining the rest of the forum.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

There is a buyer/collector for everything.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> It sure does...I hope we arent ruining the rest of the forum.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## caleath

Jerry are we the only ones with any staying power arent we?


----------



## caleath

Here come Jacob...isnt it past your bedtime?


----------



## pioneerguy600

My eyelids are getting heavy, that time again,Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Me too Jerry..been a good night for sure.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Yea On and then Off. Sure have been busy guys, sorry i haven't been on. I got a new spark plug for that C5 of mine but still cant seem to get it turned over? I think the threads on the cylinder are starting to strip out as well. someone cross threaded them at one time.:msp_sad:


----------



## jimdad07

I'm back. It was a helluva night on here tonight. Too bad I missed most of it. Sorry to hear about your saw Jacob. I hope you can salvage it.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Jerry and Ron, have a good day tomorrow. I think I will turn in myself. Good night Cliff and Jacob. I'll get some more time on here when things settle back down a little.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all. I need to travel another 2 hours today to take my Gma back home, Good weekend though. Ya'll have a good day! God Bless


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I only escape from here to check on the Pioneer thread occasionally, once in a while another thread may catch my eye for a few mins.


 
I guess i'm burning out twice as fast as you.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I bet you look cute Ron...I dont wear pj.s
> .


 
OMG !!! glad i didnt read THAT last night !!! dont need that picture in my head giving nightmares !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good day all, beautiful sunny day here +4 and riseing, drying up nicely. Still have some wood to cut up and the orange turd to pack in a box. Found something I was looking for hidded away in the wrong brand parts boxes, hint,..its red and silver.


----------



## farrell

morning gentlemen. you guys have been busy as usual!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sent three off today myself, the big orange one will get the box tomorrow, will take some goodbye picts.


 
Jerry,i think i (we) could use a saw packing/shipping tutorial 
I take the b&c off,put the chain in a bag.. tape cardboard over the ends of the bar,tape that to bottom of box so it dont move.
take spikes off.
take chain brake off if it sticks up to far and handle also if to high.
power head in trash bag,suck air out with vacume and twist bag,fold it all back over itself so double bagged and tie off.
line box with another layer of cardboard for strength.
layer of pnuts and in go parts and stuff all around tight with more pnuts.
if i could find chunks of foam i think be better.
seems to take a lot of work and a lot of time and i never seem to have on hand what i need.


----------



## caleath

boxers and t shirt ron get your mind out of the gutter


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,i think i (we) could use a saw packing/shipping tutorial
> I take the b&c off,put the chain in a bag.. tape cardboard over the ends of the bar,tape that to bottom of box so it dont move.
> take spikes off.
> take chain brake off if it sticks up to far and handle also if to high.
> power head in trash bag,suck air out with vacume and twist bag,fold it all back over itself so double bagged and tie off.
> line box with another layer of cardboard for strength.
> layer of pnuts and in go parts and stuff all around tight with more pnuts.
> if i could find chunks of foam i think be better.
> seems to take a lot of work and a lot of time and i never seem to have on hand what i need.


 
You are doing way more than some of the ones I have bought on Ebay. The last one was just in a box no packing nothing...I was surprised it even made it in one piece.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good day all, beautiful sunny day here +4 and riseing, drying up nicely. Still have some wood to cut up and the orange turd to pack in a box. Found something I was looking for hidded away in the wrong brand parts boxes, hint,..its red and silver.


 
A bar for a homie ??


----------



## roncoinc

Nice sunny day here today in mid 50's
then mostly rain next week.
be walking in again


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> A bar for a homie ??


 
You are good!!


----------



## caleath

Did someone say homie...?


----------



## caleath

18 INCH DOLMAR CHAIN SAW

look at what I found.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron covered a lot of this but I will add to that. The key to packing saws for shipping is to pack them in a very sturdy box, weged in tightly to allow no movement at all. Remember there is no top or bottom to a box being shipped. Everything will be pummelled to no ends. 
Put the drained powerhead with all sharp points like felling dawgs removed into two different garbage bags, remove all the air from each as best you can, alternate the tops of each bag and tie off tightly.
The bar needs to have padding on the ends, think like the bar being a spear, box accelerates rapidly then stops suddenly, bar wants to keep going and will tear through a cardboard box like a spear. I have had dozens of bars shipped to me, 7 have been lost due to poor packaging. Tape the bar to the interior of the box also if possible. Wrap the chain up well with several layers of paper and tape and place it as far away from the powerhead as possible but keep it a couple of inches inboard of the box sides.
Place a layer of padding in the bottom of the shipping box, place the double bagged powerhead in and add padding all around the sides, settle/poke it down tightly then add padding all the way to the top, I then flip the box covers up and add another inch or so above the top of the box and then ease the flaps down, push down firmly and actually pressurise the padding, then tape the flaps down tightly.
On a couple of restored saws I have shipped I went much further as I did not wan the paint scuffed so I did the double bag part and then foamed the powerhead into the center of a double walled box, when the foam cured you could litterally use the box as a bouncing ball. That is a little too much for just shipping a work saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff,.. I think Ron said Homie.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did I see a blurr,....someone smoking the tires heading out for a 18" Dolmar


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...Beautiful day here...nice yesterday too..lost about half the snow yesterday and a lot more will dissappear today.

You guys sure put on the miles last nite...took me quite a while to catch up on missed reading....we went out to dinner last night and didn't get home till the wee hrs...hmmmm and that was after spending most all day talking saws with PB....... long day for this guy. Gonna try and get some more work done on those two red heads this afternoon.

LOL!! PB was stunned to see an Oh26 sitting on it's red oil soaked diaper at the edge of my Swede saw collection......I assured him it was not mine but one that was in for repairs/tune/B&C!!! LOL!!! Once it stops bleeding, I'll have to see what ails it..


----------



## caleath

guy said he still has that Dolmar...I wonder what model it is.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning Robin, good to hear the snow is retreating so quickly over your way.


----------



## sachsmo

caleath said:


> guy said he still has that Dolmar...I wonder what model it is.


 
Looks to be a 510, while not a 5100, still a fine 50cc firewood saw.


----------



## caleath

Can you tell what that Dolmar is.


----------



## caleath

I might have to make a road trip then.

I bet he would take 50...sell it for 125...bingo.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> 18 INCH DOLMAR CHAIN SAW
> 
> look at what I found.


 
He BETTER be smoking the tires on his way there !!
you dont want it cliff i'll take it !


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> guy said he still has that Dolmar...I wonder what model it is.


 
510,sells for $400


----------



## pioneerguy600

The red and silver thing I was looking for was found in with my seldom opened Pioneer parts cache,

















Can anyone confirm if this bar will fit a Homie 100 series saw?


----------



## caleath

brb...gotta make a phone call.


----------



## pioneerguy600

WHAT!!! You havn`t left yet!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The red and silver thing I was looking for was found in with my seldom opened Pioneer parts cache,
> Can anyone confirm if this bar will fit a Homie 100 series saw?


 
Nope,the adjuster holes are elengated on the 100's,the adjuster pin is not round it is oval shaped.
maybe could be changed but the location of the oiler holes are REAL close to the top of the bar.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The bar,


----------



## caleath

Waiting on a phone call back.. I want to make sure of its condition...its a 4 hour round trip for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Nope,the adjuster holes are elengated on the 100's,the adjuster pin is not round it is oval shaped.
> maybe could be changed but the location of the oiler holes are REAL close to the top of the bar.


 
Ok,..thanks Ron, I don`t have a Homie of that series to try it on. Back into the parts bin with it. ...LOL..THE ADJUSTER HOLES ARE ELONGATED.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The bar,


 
the one out of the package will fit.
thats the correct one.


----------



## caleath

I am not sure..it should be the same mount as a small husky


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Waiting on a phone call back.. I want to make sure of its condition...its a 4 hour round trip for me.


 
If it even runs it would be worth that price, although that is a long drive.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Waiting on a phone call back.. I want to make sure of its condition...its a 4 hour round trip for me.


 
Man,,call again !
i'll give you $75 for the gas tank.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> the one out of the package will fit.
> thats the correct one.


 
That sure is pretty...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> the one out of the package will fit.
> thats the correct one.


 
LOL,... that`s what I thought it was for.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been looking for that durn bar for many days, don`t remember how it got into the Pioneerr stuff but found it when I was digging up a new drive sprocket for a 600 series Pioneer.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> That sure is pretty...


 
you miss on that dolmar from not buying it when you first talked to him you will never find a better deal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta run, will check in later. Cliff,..don`t let that 510 slip away.


----------



## caleath

he answered my first email quickly...no answer on the phone yet.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Good morning boys


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> you miss on that dolmar from not buying it when you first talked to him you will never find a better deal.


 
Heck its been on there since the 27th...hopefully he will call me soon.


----------



## caleath

good morning fellas...you are late to the party


----------



## jimdad07

Good luck getting it Cliff, you will not be disappointed to own one. That is one of my favorite Dolmars.


----------



## jimdad07

I gotta get going too, to you know where for the rest of the day. Will almost have that monkey off my back for awhile.


----------



## caleath

One of you guys didnt call him and buy it out from under me did you?

I know you wouldnt do that.

I am going to grab a shower looks like i am headed to canton


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

What Cc is that dolmar? I had a chance to buy a 112 for 50 bucks and still do what do yo uguys think?


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> What Cc is that dolmar? I had a chance to buy a 112 for 50 bucks and still do what do yo uguys think?


 
Both them saws 50cc.
you missed a good deal on that 112 !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Both them saws 50cc.
> you missed a good deal on that 112 !


 
I can still buy it. I know the ppl that have it.


----------



## caleath

All showered up headed to Canton. I havent told the wife yet...she is still sleeping..you may hear the yelling where you guys are.

See ya this afternoon.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I can still buy it. I know the ppl that have it.


 
does it run ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 112 is a very good older saw, has points & condenser from factory but can easily be changed to electronic with a coil/module swap.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> All showered up headed to Canton. I havent told the wife yet...she is still sleeping..you may hear the yelling where you guys are.
> 
> See ya this afternoon.


 
We will be waiting, need picts or.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yaaaaaaaaaaaa,.....the shop is now Husky free. Danny picked his up this morning and Rons is all packed up ready for the Post Office.


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff now owns a Dolmar.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> What Cc is that dolmar? I had a chance to buy a 112 for 50 bucks and still do what do yo uguys think?


 
If you can buy it Jacob and you have the money to, I think you should. Of course I am a Dolmar man at heart.


----------



## RandyMac

Read the text at the bottom of the image.

National Weather Service - NWS Eureka


----------



## caleath

Back...dang I am tired. Nice saw for sure. Not as light as my 026 pictures later...I need a nap.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaa,.....the shop is now Husky free. Danny picked his up this morning and Rons is all packed up ready for the Post Office.


 
HaHa ! It's a YoYo husky cause it's back .


----------



## dancan

Gee Randy , that's just plain uneventful .


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s great, Cliff is a Dolmar owner, Yaaaaaaa.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Frosty is about to pull a visit with Randy, brrrrrrrrrrrr..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just can`t get rid of them Huskies, thought it was the cat that always came back.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Frosty is about to pull a visit with Randy, brrrrrrrrrrrr..


 
I just rechecked and now I see , strange , wasn't any weather story when I first checked .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I just rechecked and now I see , strange , wasn't any weather story when I first checked .


 
You just ain`t havin much luck today,..are ya.?

I just thought after I hit the post button that your day was not a total waste, you got to run a good Stihl. You can`t really have all bad luck and anyone that thinks a lowly old 034 Stihl is a better running/cutting saw than the mighty 346XP can`t really be that bad of a guy.


----------



## dancan

Yes that little plain old 034 sure earned it's keep .
I'd trade you that 346 for it .


----------



## dancan

But I don't think it was too plain cause it sure pulled my dull chain through that oak and pine .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan,..I`m tryin to rid the shop of them Huskies not start collecting them..LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

You sayin I don`t own a plain Jane 034?


----------



## dancan

Yes , I know about that collecting to much junk thing .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Them Huskies aren`t junk,...I just like my Stihls better.


----------



## dancan

All I'm sayin about the saws is the plain Jane that I had was a little flat chested compared the "Plain Jane" I ran today !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> All I'm sayin about the saws is the plain Jane that I had was a little flat chested compared the "Plain Jane" I ran today !


 
LOL,..The Dolly Parton of the 034`s,...I like that.


----------



## dancan

Don't worry , from now on I'll be sure to have sharp chains in the truck in case I have to go play with "Dolly" again to see how she'll work it .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Next time I`ll loan you a real saw,..you will be walkin like John Wayne after running it....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hey guys. I don't see where Cliff tried that Dolmar out yet. I told him he won't be able to put her down once he starts using it. I personally like that model quite a bit. Never cared for the 5100s very much.


----------



## jimdad07

I see Dan lingering, but I don't see any new posts.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All...just catching up...gotta go post some stuff in the Jonsereds build thread but will check in later....


----------



## pioneerguy600

What up there Jimbo?


----------



## jimdad07

Not much Jerry. Had a pretty good weekend here, great weather, got a lot done. Jerry have you used a Fiskars yet for splitting? It's like a different world. I am finding I use it more than the wood splitter.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Robin, having a good day?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Orange turd in a box,


----------



## jimdad07

Ron is going to be a very happy man. Nice work Jerry.


----------



## caleath

Ok I got some pictures ....I must say the saw is well built. It sure seems heavy for its displacement. 

The chain is a piece of crap thought...so running it was uneventful.

I have to run an errand I will be back in a little while.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Box bound up for shipping,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sweet saw Cliff.


----------



## caleath

The last picture is a bonus...needs a new handle but will make a fine carrying ax.


----------



## jimdad07

Not a bad looking saw Cliff, put a sharp chain on her and you will be surprised at how much grunt that saw has for its displacement.

Hey Jerry, I have a name for your saw modding business, you know, if you really want to fit in at AS: "Jerry Myers: Home of the Myerized Turd"


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Not much Jerry. Had a pretty good weekend here, great weather, got a lot done. Jerry have you used a Fiskars yet for splitting? It's like a different world. I am finding I use it more than the wood splitter.


 
No Jim,..I have only seen them in books, never had the chance to hold one yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like modding saws too much to make it a business...


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> No Jim,..I have only seen them in books, never had the chance to hold one yet.


 
Featherlight and splits like nothing I have ever used before. This is my second year using one, very nice design. Hope you get to try one sometime.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have heard all good things about them, I have a fair number of good axes but am always open to new designs.


----------



## jimdad07

How do you like that Dolmar Cliff, had a chance to open her up a little?


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Ron, I think I saw a box on here earlier that has a big smelly mess in it, I think I saw the name Ron on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I wrapped it up inside two industrial garbage bags to keep the smell down.


----------



## jimdad07

You're gonna confuse the dogs at the border, they might think you're trying to smuggle dead skunks across. Could be an international crisis.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I thought about putting air freshners in the box but the dope guys do that all the time and it just alerts the border boys to do a thorough search, neutral smell is best, if they do open the box then they get what they deserve


----------



## roncoinc

Sold a cheap saw today,, ran fine when it left here..two hours later guy calls,starts fine,blip throttle to take it off hi idle it bogs and dies  he didnt have time to mess it up,should be easy fix..i HOPE !
after the sale i went and bought a couple of rib eyes for myself and a friend,,cooked em over smoking coals of maple and blueberry  
a full pound apiece we pigged out..
the pic shows the caramalization and the blood oozing out 
probly give birth to a stihl tomorrow morning LOL !!


----------



## jimdad07

Dead possum might do the trick, at least it would smell better, as long as you scraped it off the road with a good flat shovel before you put it in the box.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I must say the saw has got a hot muffler.


----------



## jimdad07

Still a turd Jerry, but a turd I wouldn't mind running for a minute, you know just long enough to keep the smell from getting me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This thing is going to flow nicely,


----------



## jimdad07

Brazed or welded Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think you would really like running this turd. You might need to wear a gas mask but that`s a small inconvienience.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Brazed or welded Jerry?


 
Wire weld.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Then steaks look good Ron,...mmmmmmmm


----------



## jimdad07

Saws are no different than the Chevy vs. Ford vs. Dodge debate. In the end they all make a good product, it's the little things that make a person like one over the others. Like I said, my only experience with the orange turds is the box store ones and one of the smaller pro models. I have not been impressed, but I do know that Stihl has some models out that are not much better and so does Dolmar. It's sad, but they are all starting to make the "lesser" models cheaper every year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..that is why I only deal with the pro saws.


----------



## roncoinc

outside of one minor glitch looks like today will be a good day 
friend was here and answered a CL ad for free puter stuf..we went and got two free ones,one a 3.2 gig with a bad ps.
asked the guy about saws and he gave me an early poulan pro something and an early poulan/crapsman,both supposed to run..
then i see the box pix and dont know if i can handle it all !!!

Jerry,is there anything you DONT do ?? 

Cliff,that saw aint heavy for it's size.
gotta go back and re-read everything i guess to catch up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I next to never take in a cheap plastic throwaway saw, they are not really worth dealing with, especially the newer ones.


----------



## caleath

back...yeah its a nice saw jim...but pound for pound I like the 026 but the 026 is modded.

I am not sure if I want to sell it yet or not. 

Good looking steak Ron...now you are talking about some eating.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> back...yeah its a nice saw jim...but pound for pound I like the 026 but the 026 is modded.
> 
> I am not sure if I want to sell it yet or not.
> 
> Good looking steak Ron...now you are talking about some eating.


 
Listen to your inner Jim: "KEEP THE SAW, IT NEEDS YOU TO MAKE A HOME FOR IT!"


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> outside of one minor glitch looks like today will be a good day
> friend was here and answered a CL ad for free puter stuf..we went and got two free ones,one a 3.2 gig with a bad ps.
> asked the guy about saws and he gave me an early poulan pro something and an early poulan/crapsman,both supposed to run..
> then i see the box pix and dont know if i can handle it all !!!
> 
> Jerry,is there anything you DONT do ??
> 
> Cliff,that saw aint heavy for it's size.
> gotta go back and re-read everything i guess to catch up.


 
I havn`t been an astronaut yet...LOL


----------



## caleath

It is well made for sure...I am not surprised of that since its German made. 


Out of curiosity what would a saw like this be worth on the free market. Its in great shape for sure...new b/c and be ready to go.


----------



## jimdad07

The last I knew a brand new one was going for around $350 or better, if it's on good shape I would throw it on fleabay and put a reserve of $200 on it, might be surprised, some people would rather buy an older one than one that is new. If the reserve is not met, then you have the option of selling it to the highest bidder.


----------



## caleath

Inner Jim huh..? If that was the case whats to come of me ?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> back...yeah its a nice saw jim...but pound for pound I like the 026 but the 026 is modded.
> 
> I am not sure if I want to sell it yet or not.
> 
> Good looking steak Ron...now you are talking about some eating.


 
Put a good chain on that thing and start with a muff mod,then in and out ports and no base gasket THEN see what pound for pound brings 
i have two 510's and may not be the greatest but that will make the best $75 saw you ever had..
rock stable,built to last and easy to work on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I uncorked your muffler Ron,..and then hand formed a new deflector to redirect the hot exhaust gasses away from the brake handle.


----------



## caleath

I will give it a shot Ron...we just dont have a single dealer in this area.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Inner Jim huh..? If that was the case whats to come of me ?


 
You will finally have saw zen, and less room in your shop.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Keep it for a couple of weeks, put a good bar and chain on it and it may grow on you. If you decide its not for you then sell it, they always go for $250-$300. on fleaybay.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I will give it a shot Ron...we just dont have a single dealer in this area.


 
I have three dealers near me, if you need parts, I will look into it for you.


----------



## caleath

Ok how about some old saw pics again...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Who`s got any old saws?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I will give it a shot Ron...we just dont have a single dealer in this area.


 
I just noticed you compared it to an 026 ?? LOL!!LOL!!LOL!!!
my 40cc ryobie EATS 026's !!!!!! 
you dont have to worry about dealers,,why ?? can mail order anything you want,unlike getting stihl parts..
listen to what a 510 sounds like with the out hole loosened up.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ZZtU5glTEXk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## jimdad07

Very nice Ron, I really like that model. My BIL has one that is a great little saw.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I uncorked your muffler Ron,..and then hand formed a new deflector to redirect the hot exhaust gasses away from the brake handle.


 
Uncorked eh ?? looks like it may as well have a pipe on it !!!


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Jerry,took this pic and posted it a few days ago for cliff,you may have missed it..for the 100 series homies.


----------



## jimdad07

Swamp people is on, makes me want to go gator hunting.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ok how about some old saw pics again...


 you said old not antique right ?
notice the self sharpener on this one ?


----------



## caleath

Time will tell Ron...

Thats one of the original power sharp deals...isnt that a Poulan/Craftsman.


Jim I am watching Spartacus on Netflix...dang alot of blood and gore.


----------



## roncoinc

Cliff,,trade you that one for the 510,, self sharpening and correct chain on it.. like new condition.
you pay shipping on both saws..
waddaya say ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hey Jerry,took this pic and posted it a few days ago for cliff,you may have missed it..for the 100 series homies.


 
I did see that pict Ron, thanks for posting it. You think that NOS bar I posted picts of will fit a 100 series Homelite and I think that when I got it it was listed to do so. The numbers on the bar wrapper would confirm my thoughts but I don`t have access to any Homie bar info.


----------



## pioneerguy600

See,..Ron has old saws,..nice old saw ,Ron!!


----------



## caleath

Wow Ron what an offer.


----------



## caleath

I wonder if we will make 350 tonight?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> See,..Ron has old saws,..nice old saw ,Ron!!


 
:haha:

ron has old JUNK !


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Wow Ron what an offer.


 
:msp_sad: sell anytime for more than what you paid for the 510,,you be ahead then !


----------



## jimdad07

We might make it to 350 tonight.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Wow Ron what an offer.


 
Ok,,THIS one then ??


----------



## caleath

I wonder how Randy is tonight?


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,THIS one then ??


 
What is that Ron...? I promise you get first crack if I do sell it.


----------



## barneyrb

Cliff, nice 510 ya got there. Bring that sucker over to Louisiana, let me hang the degree wheel on it and rin the grinder for a little while and you WILL forget all about that 026.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I did see that pict Ron, thanks for posting it. You think that NOS bar I posted picts of will fit a 100 series Homelite and I think that when I got it it was listed to do so. The numbers on the bar wrapper would confirm my thoughts but I don`t have access to any Homie bar info.


 
The adjusting pin holes are the giveaway.


----------



## caleath

Hey Randy...you think so huh...will I forget about my 440 too.


----------



## roncoinc

barneyrb said:


> Cliff, nice 510 ya got there. Bring that sucker over to Louisiana, let me hang the degree wheel on it and rin the grinder for a little while and you WILL forget all about that 026.


 
HEY !!!! watch it there fella !!! dont go lettin the secret out !!
benn workin on Cliff all day and you come out with the truth 
wouldnt take all that much before that antique creamsickle be a wall hanger ..


----------



## caleath

What was in the box Ron?


----------



## roncoinc

At least we flew by page 346 WHEW what a NAST number !1 yuck !


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> What was in the box Ron?


 
52cc chainsaw


----------



## jimdad07

Sounds like Cliff might have to send that 510 on a trip to Louisiana.


----------



## caleath

Randy is a good guy Ron...he built the 440 that I have..it has impressed all that have witnessed its power.

Are you dodging my request for the info on the box?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Chicom copy.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Sounds like Cliff might have to send that 510 on a trip to Louisiana.



Not a long trip at all...


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Chicom copy.



I thought I smelled something.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Chicom copy.


 
 you could have told him that AFTER i swapped him for the 510 ! LOL !
( i wouldnt do that to cliff ) .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Smells worse than a Husky.


----------



## caleath

I know you wouldnt Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Not a long trip at all...


 
I think i would jump on that offer cliff...
or have it "meyerized" !! 
i havent finished either of mine yet,maybe barney give me some tips ?


----------



## jimdad07

I'll trade you a poopin pro for it Ron.


----------



## caleath

Randy sure does know what he is doing...


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to turn in guys. I'll see you tomorrow night.


----------



## caleath

Good night Jim...cya tomorrow


----------



## roncoinc

Uh oh,,,,,,,,,,,,,almost ready to turn into a pumpkin..
how does that old guy do it ?
stays up late,gets up early,must be in the mix they feed him ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have an old beat up P52 I can post a pict of,


----------



## caleath

Not sure how you do it Ron...I am getting sleepy myself..


----------



## roncoinc

Styrofoam lined box eh ?? 
the blus stuff for insulating basement walls,sturdy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time has slipped away, eyelids are getting heavy, Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Nice looking saw Jerry...

The guy I bought the saw from today said he gets alot of saws from time to time...so I got someone else on the lookout for me.

He had tons of crap....you would have liked it jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Styrofoam lined box eh ??
> the blus stuff for insulating basement walls,sturdy.


 
Makes for a sturdy outer protection layer , many boxes I have recieved were punctured from an outside source.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Nice looking saw Jerry...
> 
> The guy I bought the saw from today said he gets alot of saws from time to time...so I got someone else on the lookout for me.
> 
> He had tons of crap....you would have liked it jerry.


 
For a Pioneer,...LOL
I like piles of junk...:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## roncoinc

My buddy has his boat up for sale i found out today 
spent a lot of time on it..
was first mate for awhile  LOL 
was only two of us !
went thru two hurricanes on board it.
super nice sloop.
i slept in the berth behind the nav desk ,..
check it out..

Mariner 36 Sloop For Sale


----------



## caleath

Nice looking boat...I like to sail, never been on a big boat like that though. 

When I was a kid my uncle had a Prindle Catamaran..we used to race it from time to time....I have been in the ocean on it too...that was some kind of fun.

Oh good times...





Looked like this one.


----------



## caleath

Jerry its everywhere...man after my own heart.


----------



## caleath

He even has a skeleton..a human one that used to be used at medical school...has a casket too.


----------



## chipherder

It's been a great weekend here, thanks for all the pics and information. Learned an awful lot. You guys are amazing.
Sleep tight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> My buddy has his boat up for sale i found out today
> spent a lot of time on it..
> was first mate for awhile  LOL
> was only two of us !
> went thru two hurricanes on board it.
> super nice sloop.
> i slept in the berth behind the nav desk ,..
> check it out..
> 
> Mariner 36 Sloop For Sale


 
Thats a very nice boat Ron, I have spent a lot of time on the oceans.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> He even has a skeleton..a human one that used to be used at medical school...has a casket too.


 
Now that is unusual junk..


----------



## caleath

Thats for sure..and he wants a mint for it. I guess back before plastic skeletons they used donated ones. 

He has some really strange stuff. He said caskets sell pretty well. Sorta morbid I think.


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> It's been a great weekend here, thanks for all the pics and information. Learned an awful lot. You guys are amazing.
> Sleep tight.


 
Chip amazing might be pushing it for some of us...me for one.

Glad you have found a home.


----------



## caleath

Now Ron on the other hand might qualify for that statement.


----------



## caleath

you guys cant sleep can you?


----------



## caleath

So what length of bar should I order for the Dolmar?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am still lingering, gotta finish this Jack.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> So what length of bar should I order for the Dolmar?


 
36"


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> 36"




A little overkill dont you think...the bar on this saw is roached too


----------



## pioneerguy600

If it will pull a 36 then it will have no problem pulling a shorter one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A 16" would be about right.


----------



## caleath

Well I dont think it would pull a 36 inch bar...


----------



## caleath

I think a 20 inch .050 would be a good fit. I am thinking Oregon.


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> Chip amazing might be pushing it for some of us...me for one.
> 
> Glad you have found a home.


 
You're right, got carried away finding a great source of information in one place.
Sorry, I'll just shut up, listen and learn.


----------



## caleath

We made it...16 huh...well I might need to study some more.

Night all.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Cliff.


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> You're right, got carried away finding a great source of information in one place.
> Sorry, I'll just shut up, listen and learn.


 
No you might have misunderstood...not too much serious stuff comes from me.
Ask questions...there has to be almost 100 years of combined saw knowledge in here.

Now I am going to bed.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Good morning boys, Im having a party down here in the Ozarks. I picked up a 066 and some other 064 parts for 200 bucks! Ill put pictures up later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

066,..good score dude!!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> No you might have misunderstood...not too much serious stuff comes from me.
> Ask questions...there has to be almost 100 years of combined saw knowledge in here.
> 
> Now I am going to bed.


 
Cliff,,you not giving jerry much credit,he's got most of them years hisself !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all,..another beautiful sunny day here with temps around +1 and rising fast. Great day to be outside.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey there Ron,..you callin me old?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ill post pictures later today of the bundle. Jerry, how are you doing?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey there Ron,..you callin me old?


 
OOpsss !! i thought you was gone for the day already and i could sneak one in


----------



## caleath

We are getting some well needed rain today. 


Good score Jacob, you know the rules pics or it didnt happen.


Probably going to be a long day...lot of lightning with this storm and thats bad for circuits etc.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I dont know what happend to the camera, It was by the computer but it disappeared haha.
Suppose to get some storms here too Cliff. Its almost green/gray outside lol. not good!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

View attachment 178742
View attachment 178743
View attachment 178744
View attachment 178745


Here is my new 066 and parts. Then i posted a couple of pictures of me and my girlfriend, Figured you guys would like a face. lol


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,time to wind Cliff up to start the day 
Cliff,heres a vid of the 029 i sold this winter for $100.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/U-F71XqBxN0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

It didnt cut as fast as this chinese saw..not even close to the 510 

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/fqEZn8AqPHc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...Beautiful early start to the day...clouded over now....snow by noon.....rain and sleet by three...good day to stay in the shop drinkin coffee and running the dremel LOL...gotta make a half coffee cup of alum shavings.

Good score on the big Sthil there Chainsaw!!!

Ron....that's kinda like the pot callin the kettle black ain't it??? LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Morning All...Beautiful early start to the day...clouded over now....snow by noon.....rain and sleet by three...good day to stay in the shop drinkin coffee and running the dremel LOL...gotta make a half coffee cup of alum shavings.
> 
> Good score on the big Sthil there Chainsaw!!!
> 
> Ron....that's kinda like the pot callin the kettle black ain't it??? LOL!!


 
Arent creamsickles made in china too ??


----------



## Cantdog

LOL I was talking about the age thing!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL I was talking about the age thing!!!!


 
You calling me old ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You calling me old ??




Naw......just....well....how about "advanced"????

Better than retarded...LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Naw......just....well....how about "advanced"????
> 
> Better than retarded...LOL!!!


 
PB had no fan for a 70E ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> PB had no fan for a 70E ?




No Actually his is the later type with the alum fan so he didn't have anything either. He is keeping an eye peeled though. (me too)


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Ron Is that 029 stock?


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Ron Is that 029 stock?


 
Yes it is


----------



## caleath

Hey everyone...

Ron I hope you arent putting an 029 in the same class as a 510.

I have one I built from 3 different saws..ugly as heck and heavy. I need to sell it. Its muff modded and runs pretty good. I should have never run that hot 440....nothing else can stand in the same light with it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey cliff i posted them pictures on the page before this.


----------



## caleath

Nice job on the 066.. I have a nice Dolmar I will trade you even up.:msp_ohmy:

You need to warn a guy about pictures of yourself on here. I almost spewed Dr. Pepper on the screen.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Nice job on the 066.. I have a nice Dolmar I will trade you even up.:msp_ohmy:
> 
> You need to warn a guy about pictures of yourself on here. I almost spewed Dr. Pepper on the screen.


 

Haha i take thats a good thing you about spewed? Lol The one picture is of my girlfreind and I on halloween haha. I look like Jerry dont I? :hmm3grin2orange: (joking)
I always tell my girlfriend we are the beauty and the beast (her being the beauty) lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Big orange turd in a box on its way!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going out for a while, should be back in an hour or so.


----------



## caleath

End of another day...dang the wind today not sure how hard it blew...it sure is hard to drive a van around in it. You sorta gotta lean on the steering wheel to go straight.

Not sure if I will be on tonight or not. Son has boyscouts and I guess I should go and help. Some of those small kids get on my nerves bad.

Ron I am afraid my predictions about that necular power plant in Japan are coming true....see fox news tells the truth. Do they block Fox from Canada?


----------



## caleath

Someone remind me to stay in here...please.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The wind and rain is coming this way, not shure when it will hit here but the air has that damp feeling to it.


----------



## caleath

We got alot of rain today...good for a change it hasnt really rained since January. Should be good for all those folks that just put in gardens...I like those people..I get the stuff they plant too much of.



Looks like porkchops and taters for supper...smells good.


----------



## caleath

Hey Chip and Dan 

Pull up a seat and sit a spell.


----------



## chipherder

Thanks , I'd like that. Feel like I watched a train wreck yesterday. It's safer in here.


----------



## caleath

Jerry shop smelling better now? Now that the cheeto turd is gone?

I do wish I had some 372's to sell...I bet I would sell out in a hurry.


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> Thanks , I'd like that. Feel like I watched a train wreck yesterday. It's safer in here.


 
I hope you didnt venture out too far. So tell us about yourself...we need to know who we are dealing with...:msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Haha i take thats a good thing you about spewed? Lol The one picture is of my girlfreind and I on halloween haha. I look like Jerry dont I? :hmm3grin2orange: (joking)
> I always tell my girlfriend we are the beauty and the beast (her being the beauty) lol


 
I saw that pic and wondered WHO took a pic of me and WHo is that little girl ??


----------



## caleath

There is Ron....whats up brother?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> Ron I hope you arent putting an 029 in the same class as a 510.
> 
> I have one I built from 3 different saws..ugly as heck and heavy. I need to sell it. Its muff modded and runs pretty good. I should have never run that hot 440....nothing else can stand in the same light with it.


 
Cliff,,i wouldnt upclass any stihl to the same class as a dolmar 
( listen to your inner jim )


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Someone remind me to stay in here...please.


 
Cliff,,stay in here,dont go out,,not nice out there !


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Cliff,,i wouldnt upclass any stihl to the same class as a dolmar
> ( listen to your inner jim )


 
Inner jim...is that whats making the ringing in my ears?


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Cliff,,stay in here,dont go out,,not nice out there !


 
Yeah I spoke my peace and was done...stupidity run a muck.


----------



## caleath

I tell you the one thing I really like about this dolmar...the engine cover...one piece and comes off easy too.


----------



## chipherder

Pretty ordinary really. 58 years old, have a house in Seattle, heated exclusively with wood for 23 years. Get wood from the tree services when they put it on C/L.
Housemate and I went together on 40 acres of forestland with a small log cabin on it 1 1/2 years ago, so of course we had to get a tractor, some implements and "the chinese pto chipper from hell" to deal with 20 years of blowdowns, slash piles and general neglect out there. Spent 6 months working on the place last year, will start again on it pretty soon. Very much a city farmer, but love it, we hope to move out there full time. That's about it, sorry for the long post.
Hope that helps.


----------



## caleath

No problem...nice tractor you have in the picture.


----------



## caleath

Ron you behaving yourself today...I hear there is a turd in a box coming your way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Shop is starting to smell a bit better but now there is another one in there, it came back again. Dan`s 346 is having a hard time starting when it sits for a spell, fuel drains back to the tank, will have to pull the carb and do an overhaul.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was looking at the 365 and 372 at the Husky dealers when I was picking up parts for the 394. Nice shiny orange plastic turds.


----------



## pioneerguy600

When did I become a tree freak?
I have been an Arboristsite MVP for many years, now I is a tree freak!!


----------



## jimdad07

Hello gents. Another good day on roofs in the rain and wind, nice and warm though. I had some parts come in today for a certain SD 120si, soon to head out and start putting it together. I have to get a new carb cleaner though, burnt up my Craftsman "dremel" using it for a carb cleaner, oh well it was fairly cheap and has lasted for about seven years. I think I will be picking up one of those jewelry cleaners from HF to do the job...oh wait, I have an old Black and Decker palm sander in my shop that doesn't work all that well, I bet it would make a great base for a new ultrasonic cleaner. I think I just had a brain fart.


----------



## caleath

I thought of you as the tree superfreak myself...

I do want a ultrasonic cleaner. Ron what kind do you have?


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Hello gents. Another good day on roofs in the rain and wind, nice and warm though. I had some parts come in today for a certain SD 120si, soon to head out and start putting it together. I have to get a new carb cleaner though, burnt up my Craftsman "dremel" using it for a carb cleaner, oh well it was fairly cheap and has lasted for about seven years. I think I will be picking up one of those jewelry cleaners from HF to do the job...oh wait, I have an old Black and Decker palm sander in my shop that doesn't work all that well, I bet it would make a great base for a new ultrasonic cleaner. I think I just had a brain fart.


 
I thought I heard something Jim


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ron you behaving yourself today...I hear there is a turd in a box coming your way.


 
Well you should be getting a BIG box about thursday 
i couldnt believe you live that far off the beaten path they charge extra !!
i hope you not mad at me,shipping was NOT cheap 
be coming DHL,,was cheapest.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Well you should be getting a BIG box about thursday
> i couldnt believe you live that far off the beaten path they charge extra !!
> i hope you not mad at me,shipping was NOT cheap
> be coming DHL,,was cheapest.


 
Send me a message to I can get you paid.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I thought of you as the tree superfreak myself...
> 
> I do want a ultrasonic cleaner. Ron what kind do you have?


 






the bigger one is an HF and works well,the smaller one is better for carbs..


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> the bigger one is an HF and works well,the smaller one is better for carbs..


 
Are they both HF...what do you use for the solution.


----------



## pioneerguy600

How did we make out on eBay Ron?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey boys afternoon. Cleaned up my Mac 10-10 thinking of selling it, this will be my first saw i let go of :frown:
And modded the muffler on my freinds 026 and tried to tune it... (I need to work on tunning carbs) lol
Hey Jerry do you use that cleaner looking thing to clean your parts?


----------



## Cantdog

Been a long day here...started snowing around noon..couple inches slippery, heavy, wet crap..went to rain around dark..rain and T-Storms in the morning. The whole thing makes me sleepy..I'm out.. nite all......zzzzzzz


----------



## caleath

Jacob you gotta watch those 026's make sure it has a H speed mixture adjustment screw. If not it sure makes it hard to tune one after you have modded it.


You cant keep them all....or so I am told.


----------



## caleath

Where did Jerry go?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Can anyone tell the difference;


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Where did Jerry go?


 
I am building a saw.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can anyone tell the difference;


 
The holes next to the skirts are bigger lol. 
Yepp Cliff It had 3 screws, I think i got her running right. think i need to get a tachometer?


----------



## roncoinc

man,,you guys are to FAST for me of an "advanced" age as cantdawg sez !

jerry,lost the auction,,  ,no prob,dont worry..
cliff,large one is a HF,small one a jewlry cleaner,works much better.
what to use in it is posted in many threads..depends on what your cleaning,, got a carb tonite in small one with lots of purple power that will turn it grey but will be super clean,,have an old dolmar 120 air filter in the other one that the flocking is toast and i am going to fill it with air cleaner foam so it has PP and amonia in it.

Jerry a tree freek ?? why the tree ??  LOL !!

saw i sold yestday the guy called and said it wouldnt stay running,,i called him and he said a friend tuned the carb and he is happy  i told him it's all on him now ! he gave me a makita electric chainsaw,didnt know if it worked,15 amps !! runs fine and oiler works..i live close to the university of new hampshire where an abundance of greenies live and they LOVE lectric chainsaws .

the two i was given yestday one a poulan pro 42cc runs just fine and looks like it belongs on the shelf,a strato engine..
the other is a crapsman/poulan non starato in a beutifull hunter green used for maybe one tank of fuel that was dry but so are the cab parts,should be easy..these three should heat and pay for lights in the shop for a about six months 

got in the ring for a 365 i have with only 145lbs i want to port a bit and lower squish..

and.....and.. and... 

bought a waterproof box today for a creamsickle,dont want anything leaking out !!
have to pick up more Pnuts next town over tomorrow and try to pack it up  the lobster boat should get it to halifax by june..

what i miss ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The holes next to the skirts are bigger lol.
> Anything else?


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The holes next to the skirts are bigger lol.
> Yepp Cliff It had 3 screws, I think i got her running right. think i need to get a tachometer?


 
Yes you do Jacob and learn what its supposed to sound like.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can anyone tell the difference;


 
Looks like a bunch of weight is gone ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,..did you fall asleep?


----------



## caleath

Does the skirt look shorter to me?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Looks like a bunch of weight is gone ...


 
Uh huh, ..which one would accelerate faster?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Does the skirt look shorter to me?


 
Length or width?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> ChainsawmanXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> The holes next to the skirts are bigger lol.
> Anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup,,one is closer to the camera so we cant realy tell the diff except the scoring in the side of the one on the left.
> What you think we are ?? meyerizers ?? LOL !! :msp_biggrin:
> will TRY looking closer  why you making us work Jerry ??
Click to expand...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Uh huh, ..which one would accelerate faster?


 
The one on the right!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Trying to teach youse guys what makes a saw really tick.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The one on the right!


 
Ok,..tell me why.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## jimdad07

The shorter skirt with less weight perhaps.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Them are just discolorations/stains on the sides of the piston.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Skirt length is the same on both pistons, width has been modified,..why?


----------



## caleath

Less weight, less friction ....gonna go fast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

the holes are called windows, what are their function?


----------



## jimdad07

Width has been modified to allow more exhaust to transfer faster and leave the saw faster, making it run cooler and allow to set it up a little leaner and faster?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Less weight, less friction ....gonna go fast.


 
Good part of of it, what else?


----------



## caleath

Allow the mixture into the combustion chamber when they line up with the transfers?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> the holes are called windows, what are their function?


 
To transfer exhaust after the saw fires?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..tell me why.


 
waight a minit you trickster !!! 
those are two completelly different pistons !!
built for diff transfer ports and intake/exhaust timing,.
the one with the wings is for a whole diff engine design ..
and i say no more :taped:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Goodnight boys, sleep tight!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Width has been modified to allow more exhaust to transfer faster and leave the saw faster, making it run cooler and allow to set it up a little leaner and faster?


 
Exhaust escapes from the top of the piston.
The rest is correct.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Jacob, have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Exhaust escapes from the top of the piston.
> The rest is correct.


 
Drrr, I should have known that. The newbie is showing again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Allow the mixture into the combustion chamber when they line up with the transfers?


 
Allow the mixture to transfer from the base to the lower transfers on the downward piston stroke.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Jacob.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Drrr, I should have known that. The newbie is showing again.


 
Thats Ok Jim,..the whole intake and exhaust flow is a complicated dance.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> waight a minit you trickster !!!
> those are two completelly different pistons !!
> built for diff transfer ports and intake/exhaust timing,.
> the one with the wings is for a whole diff engine design ..
> and i say no more :taped:


 
LOL,..lets hope not.


----------



## jimdad07

Quite the audience tonight. You're putting on a good class tonight, that's what this site is all about.

Cliff: I see a Dolmar in your sig, are you listening to your inner Jim?


----------



## caleath

Night Jacob. You sure go to bed early for a young fella...my son does too.


----------



## jimdad07

So by opening up the windows on the piston, are you increasing the timing? Is it a matter of moving more mixture, or moving it faster because you can move more volume?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had to wake everyone up Jim, it was getting quiet in here....LOL


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Quite the audience tonight. You're putting on a good class tonight, that's what this site is all about.
> 
> Cliff: I see a Dolmar in your sig, are you listening to your inner Jim?


 
A bit of bragging I think....not sure yet Jim. I might still sell it...I need to create some cash flow before to long. Work has been a bit slow but its picking up some.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> So by opening up the windows on the piston, are you increasing the timing? Is it a matter of moving more mixture, or moving it faster because you can move more volume?


 
You are increasing the flow of mixture from the crankcase up to the upper transfers, no timing change at that point.


----------



## caleath

I am glad you are doing it Jerry I wish we had some sort of video of it in process


----------



## caleath

Not to hijack jerry...I think the only way you change timing is with up and down changes...if that makes sense.


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,..Cliff,..nothing seems to bring a bunch of fellers to attention when talking chainsaws like porting and modding theory.


----------



## jimdad07

Making more sense as you go. Don't stop now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Not to hijack jerry...I think the only way you change timing is with up and down changes...if that makes sense.


 
Yes,..raising or lowering port height changes timing


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thats Ok Jim,..the whole intake and exhaust flow is a complicated dance.


 
It can seem complicated but breaking it down can simplify it a "bit" ..
realizing there is only "basically" three holes (well 4 if you include the base)..with the intake the top of the piston never seeing the opening in the intake hole and the bottom of the piston never seeing the exhaust leaving only the transfers in between with differances only being in closed transfers or open transfers because of windowed or non windowed pistons and i should just shut up and go back to watching my movie 
BUT !! if discussing windowed pistons realize timing of the transfers and flow can be affected by modifying the piston windows without changing the shape of the transfer ports,..
shut up ron..


----------



## caleath

Heck I dont know much other than what I have read...I hope to some day to put it to good use.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> It can seem complicated but breaking it down can simplify it a "bit" ..
> realizing there is only "basically" three holes (well 4 if you include the base)..with the intake the top of the piston never seeing the opening in the intake hole and the bottom of the piston never seeing the exhaust leaving only the transfers in between with differances only being in closed transfers or open transfers because of windowed or non windowed pistons and i should just shut up and go back to watching my movie
> BUT !! if discussing windowed pistons realize timing of the transfers and flow can be affected by modifying the piston windows without changing the shape of the transfer ports,..
> shut up ron..


 
You are on a roll Ron, ..don`t stop now.


----------



## caleath

What I want to know is when someone builds a saw for torque and not hi rpms....how is that accomplished? I keep trying to look at it as 4 stroke. I am thinking duration has alot to do with it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Torque comes mostly from increased compression, higher flow of mixture and increased intake duration.


----------



## caleath

I love the way the 440 is done....pretty hi rpms and holds them in the cut...Randy said that there was alot left that could be done.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are on a roll Ron, ..don`t stop now.


 
In the normal discussion of "timing" on porting one of the forgotten or least discussed factors is the windows in the piston..
i must say ,,,after looking at a "few" of jerrys pistons some dont take into consideration what can be accomplished there..
ok,,the window reaches the transfer port,,what happens if the window is hightened over stock ?? lets the charge in sooner ?? what happens if the duration of the opening is a longer "time" than stock ? does that change "timing " timing of what ?? the whole transfer port "timing" or effect of it can be changed by working the windows..not only letting in ore charge but changing WHEn it starts going in and when it gets cut off..now,,depending on what is in the base the best you can hope for is to empty it and leave nothing but not leave a void there that cant be filled except by deleting what you want to put out and drawing out of what you want for a charge..at any given time everyplace has to be filled by something..the trick is to get the most to GO and the most to replace it..
ok,jerry,fill in the blanks,it's on you man.


----------



## caleath

I need to get the parts together on the 034...needs more than I thought. I do like to take my time and I only pay for them with money I make from repairs...sorta silly I guess. Money is money, keeps the wife somewhat happy.

Thats going to be the saw I do my porting on... I need to get this sickness under control I was going to be selective remember.


----------



## jimdad07

I hear you on the money end of it. On the timing. What Ron is saying is by raising the window, the mix enters the transfer faster and that will make the timing faster. If you do the opposite, what does that do to the timing?


----------



## caleath

I am not sure Jim...I would think allowing the charge into the cylinder early would cool it faster....not sure what that does for power. I would imagine that lowering the exhaust too much would cause trouble.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It is simple to say it but much harder to accomplish it. Getting the most mixture to the top of the piston before the upper transfer gets closed by the rising piston, compressing that mixture tightly and igniting it at the most advantageous point is mostly what we are after.
It starts with the downstroke of the piston, it increases the crankcase pressure forcing mixture upward through and around the piston skirt, through the windows, around the skirt cutouts and on into the lower transfers. It travels up the upper transfer ducts to the upper transfer ports, the size and shape of the upper transfers is most important. Too small restricts flow, too big decreases velocity affecting swirl and the atomizing of the fuel molecules. The shape also directs the mixture toward the intake side of the combustion chamber trapping more fuel/air mix in the cylinder so that it does not escape out the exhaust port before the piston closes off the port.


----------



## caleath

I would think the less sharp turns and pockets you have the better off you would be....is that why guys blend the transfers so that they flow in a better direction? If that makes sense.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I hear you on the money end of it. On the timing. What Ron is saying is by raising the window, the mix enters the transfer faster and that will make the timing faster. If you do the opposite, what does that do to the timing?


 
Don`t get overally concerned about the shape or height of the windows, they don`t change timing, they just flow more volume to the lower transfers.


----------



## jimdad07

I don't want to leave, but unfortunately I have to turn in. Have good night guys, and keep posting. I am going to need the info for my 120si, and Cliff is going to need it for his 034. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## caleath

I would love it if someone would make a video of taking timing numbers. What they are looking at etc. I have degreed 4 strokes before and have a sort of an idea of whats going on with a 2 stroke.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Jim, we can continue this topic tomorrow night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I would think the less sharp turns and pockets you have the better off you would be....is that why guys blend the transfers so that they flow in a better direction? If that makes sense.


 
Blending helps flow, shortest distance between two points= straight line. Shape to flow is important, upper transfer shape covered in the post above.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I would love it if someone would make a video of taking timing numbers. What they are looking at etc. I have degreed 4 strokes before and have a sort of an idea of whats going on with a 2 stroke.


 
Is fun but not really necessary, may be good for 1-2% on high rpm saws.


----------



## caleath

Ok its been a blast...but I didnt sleep a wink last night. We need to revisit it tomorrow night for sure.

I would still like to see a video of that process.


----------



## roncoinc

And oversized windows ???
conjecture,isnt it fun ?/ 
nytol !!


----------



## caleath

Ron thanks again for the box... I am looking forward to gettin it.

Ur the man.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Ok its been a blast...but I didnt sleep a wink last night. We need to revisit it tomorrow night for sure.
> 
> I would still like to see a video of that process.


 
It would take at least a half hour feature.
Good night Cliff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time to turn in,..Nytol


----------



## Cantdog

Great piston/port/timing dicussion last night guys. Good explantations Jerry. I don't have much to add that hasn't aready been said but I would reitterate what Jerry said about a "complicated dance", when modifying or what might be called internal tuning, there quite a number of rather complex variables that all have to work together to achieve the best results. What I'm getting at is just making everything bigger and more open without understanding how that will affect the entire process may not get you more power. May even work the other way in fact..

Rain today..I'll be making some alum shavings myself...hopefully have some pics of a worked over Jonsereds 49SP cyl up this evening.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

WOAHHH! Im gonna have to save all that conversation when im not sleepy lol. (Ill remember it better) I think i got it all figured out in my head how it works but i just cant explain it. Yea Cliff I do go to bed pretty early about 9-930 Then i get up about 5-530. Iv always been an early riser. But sometimes ill go out and work on my saws until 10-11 at night. 

Either way, good morning boys! "Its a beautiful day in the neighbor hood, a beautiful day in the neighbor hood. Would you be mine? Could you be mine? Would you be my neighbor?"


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,i can see last nite i got a couple things bass ackwards 
must have been the alcohol fueled enthusiasm !
will have to take some pix for tonites chapter on cyl skirt protrusions into the lower transfers......

put this saw on CL late last nite, ( 142 ) woke up to nine replies !!
husqvarna chainsaw cheap !!! LOOK !
( cliff,,that link can be considered non-sponsor selling )
cliff,s box put my card over the limit,trip to bank to fix it,,sell this one this morning and can ship Jerry's saw ! 
rainy and yucky here ..


----------



## caleath

Good morning all...gonna be nice but cool here today. I am looking forward to the continued discussion tonight.

Ron you have a message..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got back in, its rainy wet and yucky here also, inside work time and got plenty of that to catch up on. We will get into velocity and how flow is affected by it, the dance steps get more involved.


----------



## roncoinc

Anybody up for some light reading on two strokes ? 
two good books by good people that should keep you asking Jerry enough questions to drive him crazy !!
the tuners handbook is a good start.
bell's is more deeper.

DivShare - Folder - 2stroke

adobe reader will turn the page so you can read it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I might chime in alittle tonight, I dont know much about 2 stroke but im curious of all the bits and pieces and how every little thing works. Cliff i sent you a message


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I might chime in alittle tonight, I dont know much about 2 stroke but im curious of all the bits and pieces and how every little thing works. Cliff i sent you a message


 
Then read them books i linked to


----------



## caleath

Ron neither one of those are what I call light reading...I have them both already....

I got your message Jacob..one back to you...

Ron I didnt get your number with your last message or you might have missed it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Then read them books i linked to


 
Thanks Ron, Reading it now.


----------



## farrell

mornin guys. looks like everyone is having fun here as always.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> mornin guys. looks like everyone is having fun here as always.


 
Fun stuff is what we do here, if it gets too serious it will go unanswered. No big egoes here or big reputations to protect, just fun sharing a little info.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fun stuff is what we do here, if it gets too serious it will go unanswered. No big egoes here or big reputations to protect, just fun sharing a little info.


 
glad to hear it jerry


----------



## farrell

YIKES!!! gone for a couple days and dont check in on AS. bunch of bs rollin round out there. glad it has all been taken care of. it is a real shame what lies will do and how others are so willing to jump on the wagon.

so back to a happier note.....got to run the 372 and 268 over the weekend after fixing air leaks. seem to be running real good, they just need tuned. got some more felling lessons from uncle and had fun in the process.


----------



## caleath

Afternoon fellas..just eating some lunch and enjoying the weather..

sun is out and 61 degrees...

I think we need to have a work saw competition ourselves....the others are doing it.. 

Let me see how about a 026 build off....


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fun stuff is what we do here, if it gets too serious it will go unanswered. No big egoes here or big reputations to protect, just fun sharing a little info.


 
Hey speak for yourself...oh sorry you said big ego...nevermind...:msp_smile:


----------



## caleath

Really no comments from the peanut gallery....sure is quiet in here...oh and Husky sucks...except for Rons new toy.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening....(from the peant galery) hope this evening follows last night discussion...I did some port work today and posted over in the 49sp 70E build thread which should play into this topic quite well. Though most folks don't bother porting a open port motor, intake and exhaust remain the same.


----------



## caleath

Hey Robin..I hope it does too..

Just delivered a saw...well they guy thought it was broken..he said it was hard to start...helps if you know how to use the choke...quick and easy 10 bucks and a 605 mac.


----------



## Cantdog

Excellent Cliff good score. It's amazing how many people have trouble with saws when there is nothing wrong except the operator LOLOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good evening gents. I will check out your thread, Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

Be gentle Jerry...be gentle....LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

uttahere2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice work Robin. Those ports will flow much better and the transfers will mix the incoming charge better also. The saw could benifit from a tighter squish and I read where you will try lowering it in the future.
Does the intake manifold have any restrictions inside it, did you open it up any.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> uttahere2:


 
Looking good Ron,..I will be sending you a PM...


----------



## caleath

I came home thinking I was going to be able to take it easy for a little while....another new customer...but he has a sawmill with an engine that wont run....road trip.

He says he has some saws too...one was a big Johnsred that quit running...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice work Robin. Those ports will flow much better and the transfers will mix the incoming charge better also. The saw could benifit from a tighter squish and I read where you will try lowering it in the future.
> Does the intake manifold have any restrictions inside it, did you open it up any.




No the manifold fits quite well. Carb, manifold and cyl port all are quite smooth now. Yeah I have an old but in really good condition Atlas lathe which I am in the process of setting up. 0.030 is to fat..I like about 0.020 with a gasket...I'm kinda old school and prefer a gasket. Thanks for your encouraging words. I am of course hoping for the best!! LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I came home thinking I was going to be able to take it easy for a little while....another new customer...but he has a sawmill with an engine that wont run....road trip.
> 
> He says he has some saws too...one was a big Johnsred that quit running...


 
Check in when you get back, drive carefully.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No the manifold fits quite well. Carb, manifold and cyl port all are quite smooth now. Yeah I have an old but in really good condition Atlas lathe which I am in the process of setting up. 0.030 is to fat..I like about 0.020 with a gasket...I'm kinda old school and prefer a gasket. Thanks for your encouraging words. I am of course hoping for the best!! LOL!!


 
Nice to have a gasket but I run plenty of mine sealed up without. The Atlas is a fair little lathe, it will do what you need it to.


----------



## caleath

Oh not today..probably this weekend...he wants me to replace the carb...brought the model number serial number everything I should need...guess what ...that engine could have 2 different carbs..

Neat old guy he is 75 and still runs a sawmill for others..I sure hope to be able to at that age.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Oops,..sorry Cliff, thought you were off looking at it tonight, that is the sort of thing I often get called out to do.


----------



## roncoinc

JONSEREDS 49SP CHAINSAW 16

near me.


----------



## roncoinc

Dadburned CL tire kickers !!
the little 142 is gone !!!
after playing games with about 20 people on CL..
they show up and " it looked like a bigger saw in the picture".
"the blade looks awfull thin"
" will that cut down my 36 in oak? "
" i'm going to heat with wood and need to do about four cord a year" ( if you dont mind taking a year to do it ! )
never mind the stupid emails of offering 1/2 what i was asking !!
last guy got to me,offered me $60 for it,i said $80 rite now or i go to next on list,he gave me the $80 and i was done with it and deleted the ad !
i cleared $70 on it and that will heat my shop for almost a month and cover the lights..
man what i dont do to be able to play


----------



## pioneerguy600

Selling on CL would be such a pain in the a$$,.. word of mouth sells all my saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A 460 cylinder I recently put on a 440 chassis.


----------



## mdavlee

Nice looking work Jerry. I got lost and found myself in here tonight.:smile2:


----------



## caleath

Good lawd look at the intake on that jug...


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## roncoinc

i got a jug from a 365 in the USC,low comp,needs a ring.
will take a pic of the area's that can use some work,give Jerry a virgin to work on ..drawing lines of where to grind and such


----------



## caleath

Sorry so late getting back on...wife brought home Chinese take out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just improving the flow.


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,working the bottom of the piston and leaving the skirts alone,getting that close to the pin boss,whats with that ?


----------



## caleath

Jerry would you like for me to take a pic of a stock 460 cylinder for you we can do a side by side?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Grinding lines?


----------



## caleath

where is my popcorn


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,working the bottom of the piston and leaving the skirts alone,getting that close to the pin boss,whats with that ?


 
Remove as much weight as possible, increase flow from the inside of the piston to out through the windows and on some pistons the skirt is too narrow already to do any narrowing on, we like to go as wide as 80% of the bore but are limited to skirt width on some pistons.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Jerry would you like for me to take a pic of a stock 460 cylinder for you we can do a side by side?


 
Sure Cliff


----------



## jimdad07

I am here and ready to learn. Where is our schoolmarm?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone understand so far?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Remove as much weight as possible, increase flow from the inside of the piston to out through the windows and on some pistons the skirt is too narrow already to do any narrowing on, we like to go as wide as 80% of the bore but are limited to skirt width on some pistons.


 
Not like my 038 supper...no room to play with there at all.


Gonna go take a pic of that cylinder. brb


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> i got a jug from a 365 in the USC,low comp,needs a ring.
> will take a pic of the area's that can use some work,give Jerry a virgin to work on ..drawing lines of where to grind and such


 
LOL,..been there,..done that, 365` and 372`s are very popular saws.


----------



## jimdad07

It does seem complicated, but I think I can do it. I will end up posting pics every step of the way before and after so I can get advice as I go. A little nervous about it, but on the plus side it was a non-runner when it got here, and I don't have much tied into it yet.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Evening boys.


----------



## caleath

Jerry do you want them to your email or do you want me to post them here.?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Remove as much weight as possible, increase flow from the inside of the piston to out through the windows and on some pistons the skirt is too narrow already to do any narrowing on, we like to go as wide as 80% of the bore but are limited to skirt width on some pistons.


 
Ok,i got that..
after opening the windows and all that weight loss you arent worried about the effect of lessening the reciprocating mass ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Muffler mod on the 440/460 hybrid,


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Jerry do you want them to your email or do you want me to post them here.?


 
Go ahead and post them.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Jacob.

I am going to head out to the shop and see about making some marks on that 120si piston. I'll take some pics and post. I don't have my micrometer here at home right now, my BIL borrowed it, but I can at least get a start.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> It does seem complicated, but I think I can do it. I will end up posting pics every step of the way before and after so I can get advice as I go. A little nervous about it, but on the plus side it was a non-runner when it got here, and I don't have much tied into it yet.


 
hey Jim,,your wife want to part out an 020 ?? i'm to lazy


----------



## caleath

Makes sense to me Ron...lets weight goes faster and with less weight it would change direction with less stress and quicker too..sorta like when we used aluminum rods in racing engines.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ok,i got that..
> after opening the windows and all that weight loss you arent worried about the effect of lessening the reciprocating mass ?


 
That is high on our priority list, especially on the piston end of the rod, think of starting and stopping that mass 15,000 times per minute.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is high on our priority list, especially on the piston end of the rod, think of starting and stopping that mass 15,000 times per second.


 
OK,but was considering under load more mass carries more energy and is harder to slow down..but i'll go with the flow 
15k times a second = 900k rpms  
( sorry,saw it and i just HAD to ! )
i know ! typo !!!
kepp up with the good stuff,i'm fading fast,cant hold out much longer.. pillow is beckoning..........


----------



## Cantdog

Lookin good ,Jerry, you ol blue noser!! I'm afraid I'm heading for the covers..was up early..will be back early AM..Night....


----------



## caleath

Ok here you go...sorry it took so long


----------



## roncoinc

i'M AWAKE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
no i'm not.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OK,but was considering under load more mass carries more energy and is harder to slow down..but i'll go with the flow
> 15k times a second = 900k rpms
> ( sorry,saw it and i just HAD to ! )
> i know ! typo !!!
> kepp up with the good stuff,i'm fading fast,cant hold out much longer.. pillow is beckoning..........


 
Yep,..my brain thinks 10 times faster than my fingers can tap the keys, even more hindered now with only 3 operatable fingers on the right hand, will fix the typo, thanks for posting it.


----------



## caleath

wow pics are huge...sorry about that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Lookin good ,Jerry, you ol blue noser!! I'm afraid I'm heading for the covers..was up early..will be back early AM..Night....


 
Thanks Robin,...good night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Picts look great Cliff, ..I was off looking for a before set in my albums, could only find the before pict of the exhaust and lower transfers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My cylinder before cutting the exhaust,


----------



## caleath

thats the cylinder I am planning on using on my 044...it has some light scoring...the piston took the brunt of the damage


----------



## pioneerguy600

Should be fine, remove all the aluminum transfer and give it a light scuffing with 320 or finer sandpaper to remove the glaze and then add a new piston and rings.


----------



## caleath

Yep its in the box with the stuff for that saw...I will get it all together some day soon. 

I have a box for each project ...lots of boxes going on now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Either boxes or rubbermaid type containers to keep all the pieces together, I have over 20 of them sitting with project saws in them, some take several years to find all the parts for them.


----------



## caleath

Sorry I have been in and out...I am having a case of the Jerrys tonight...pm box going crazy.


----------



## caleath

Hey Jim what have you been doing....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got back from emptying out the PM box again,..LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim`s drawing lines.


----------



## jimdad07

I'm trying to upload pictures right now, then to photobucket and then to you guys.


----------



## caleath

Man I dont know how you do it....do you store your messages somewhere...I keep loosing numbers and addresses.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a field notes book open beside the computer, frantically taking notes as I type, hence I make typo`s often.


----------



## Mastermind

I was wondering where you were Jerry. Is this the new porting 101 class????


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> I was wondering where you were Jerry. Is this the new porting 101 class????


 

Shhh we are hiding it in here....have been for some time....there is alot of learning going on in here...we just keep it on the down low.

How are you Mastermind....was I supposed to send you a saw? Gee whiz my memory is going.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a field notes book open beside the computer, frantically taking notes as I type, hence I make typo`s often.


 
I could see that happening.....i have two browsers open at once.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Randy, been hanging out over here since shortly after the big changeover of the site, I nearly packed it up back then but this thread has kept me going. We all share info over here on most anything, its been some porting stuff for the last couple nights.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Shhh we are hiding it in here....have been for some time....there is alot of learning going on in here...we just keep it on the down low.
> 
> How are you Mastermind....was I supposed to send you a saw? Gee whiz my memory is going.



If you were I forgot about. What was we talking about anyway???


----------



## jimdad07

Almost ready to make a picture post, the puter is slow tonight.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Randy, been hanging out over here since shortly after the big changeover of the site, I nearly packed it up back then but this thread has kept me going. We all share info over here on most anything, its been some porting stuff for the last couple nights.



Heck I thought it was a fight thread. I've had enough of that stuff, so I never checked it out. LOL


----------



## caleath

Randy if you choose to hang out in here we expect some chainsaw poetry....a good poem is required.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Randy if you choose to hang out in here we expect some chainsaw poetry....a good poem is required.


 
Welp, I'll see you cats around...........


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> If you were I forgot about. What was we talking about anyway???


 
it was a mac 2-10 rh start...too much going to keep it straight.


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> Welp, I'll see you cats around...........


 
Wow that scared you off...just one little poem.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> it was a mac 2-10 rh start...too much going to keep it straight.


 

I'm back. Mac 2-10..... Oh yeah I remember. Where's it at??? 

Ok here's you a damn poem. I like saws, saws I like. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> Heck I thought it was a fight thread. I've had enough of that stuff, so I never checked it out. LOL


 
When this thread was started the forum as a whole was quite dead, the only thing that got attention was all the porting threads where there was too much fighting going on, hence the title of this thread. No fights going on here.


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> I'm back. Mac 2-10..... Oh yeah I remember. Where's it at???
> 
> Ok here's you a damn poem. I like saws, saws I like. :hmm3grin2orange:



Packed up in a box sitting on my table saw.


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> I'm back. Mac 2-10..... Oh yeah I remember. Where's it at???
> 
> Ok here's you a damn poem. I like saws, saws I like. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
At least you put some effort into it....I like it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,....poems have to be at least four lines long.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Packed up in a box sitting on my table saw.



I'll pay for the shipping and everstuff. :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,....poems have to be at least four lines long.


 
I'll try again then.

I like
saws.

Saws
I like.

Better?


----------



## jimdad07

Intake manifold:





Piston Exhaust side:




Piston Intake side:




Windows:




Exhaust port:




Intake port:




Transfers:


----------



## caleath

I was about to leave too......I had to block a few fellas etc so I wouldnt loose my mind. 

I have found my place here....sometimes I stray outside and have a reality check....

Glad to have you if you want to hang out in here.


----------



## caleath

Oh no Jim you gonna get yelled at...use a sharp pencil ......not a pink one.


----------



## caleath

That piston has alot of meat that can go I think...


So does that saw not use an impulse line? Looks like it comes through the intake.


----------



## Mastermind

Jim I'm late to the party. Is that a husky 55???


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> When this thread was started the forum as a whole was quite dead, the only thing that got attention was all the porting threads where there was too much fighting going on, hence the title of this thread. No fights going on here.


 
Randy Mac is grumpy, Ron has a secret stash of cream sickles in his freezer, Cliff smells funny, Jerry smells even worse after that orange turd he had in his shop, Robin is a closet case of the Jonsered variety, Jacob is real young but shows promise, I can't find any flaws in myself. Even with all of that we have managed to co-exist in harmony. Welcome to the fray Randy.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Oh no Jim you gonna get yelled at...use a sharp pencil ......not a pink one.


 
The outside lines are the ones that are right on, it's hard to tell in the pictures, the original lines smudged off when I pulled the jug, besides, real men use pink pencils.

Randy that is a Dolmar 120si that is to be my first porting job.


----------



## caleath

I think thats his 120 sd ...not sure.


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> The outside lines are the ones that are right on, it's hard to tell in the pictures, the original lines smudged off when I pulled the jug, besides, real men use pink pencils.
> 
> Randy that is a Dolmar 120si that is to be my first porting job.


 
A damn fine one to start with! Jerry is highly edjamacated with Dollies.


----------



## pioneerguy600

i can help Randy if he wants to stay, LOL.

There was a fellow
liked building saws.
Did a lot of things
mostly for the cause.
Built many of them
from all colors.
Quickly snapped up 
by many fellers.
Magnesium and plastic
they all ran well.
The orange ones 
they smelled like h---.
The yellow ones
they sit on a shelf.
Orange and white ones
they work the best.
Can`t say much
bout all the rest.


----------



## jimdad07

I really like the newer Dolmars, this will be my first Sachs. Jerry was right, they do have a simpler design. Cliff is right also, I will redo the lines before I do any grinding or measuring.


----------



## jimdad07

Nice work Jerry, I can smell the smoke coming out your ears down here in New York.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim,..your picts of the Dolly parts look very familliar, ..where did see them parts before, hmmmm.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> i can help Randy if he wants to stay, LOL.
> 
> There was a fellow
> liked building saws.
> Did a lot of things
> mostly for the cause.
> Built many of them
> from all colors.
> Quickly snapped up
> by many fellers.
> Magnesium and plastic
> they all ran well.
> The orange ones
> they smelled like h---.
> The yellow ones
> they sit on a shelf.
> Orange and white ones
> they work the best.
> Can`t say much
> bout all the rest.


 
Thanks Jerry. I can't sing or dance either.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim, clean all your parts really well then wash them in hot soapy water, rinse in the hottest water you can find, let dry and then lay out your lines. Use masking tape to lay out your limits inside the cylinder.


----------



## jimdad07

At first it doesn't look like there is much that can be taken off, but looking at the pictures I can see where there is room for removal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> Thanks Jerry. I can't sing or dance either.


 
No prob," buddy".


----------



## jimdad07

I will probably need to be walked through about every step of the way. Get ready for all of the questions to come.


----------



## caleath

I think its time for me to go to bed....head is swimming.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I did my last porting job on a 120 Si a couple years ago, put it up on a shelf and have never run it.Might have to pull it apart for picts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That bewitching time has come around again, Nytol.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Jerry. Can't believe you never ran it. Good night Cliff.
What do you think of our "hangout thread" Randy? Pretty peaceful in here, well kept secret on the site, seeing as how it is at the top of the page almost every night.


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> Good night Jerry. Can't believe you never ran it. Good night Cliff.
> What do you think of our "hangout thread" Randy? Pretty peaceful in here, well kept secret on the site, seeing as how it is at the top of the page almost every night.



I kept seeing it but as I said thought it was of a different subject. 

Great threat IMHO. I'll be around. 

I've got lots of porting pics to add when needed too.


----------



## jimdad07

mastermind7864 said:


> I kept seeing it but as I said thought it was of a different subject.
> 
> Great threat IMHO. I'll be around.
> 
> I've got lots of porting pics to add when needed too.


 
Glad you like it. We have manged to keep it real positive and it has been great. No shame in being a newbie here and no such thing as a dumb question.

On that note it is time for me to turn in. Have a good night Randy.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All....Sorry I petered out early...my accountant was talking tax stuff to me.....makes me sleepy LOL!! Excellent poem Jery!!! You just keep crankinhg them out!! I gotta get busy on another myself..


Beautiful day here,,sunny, 50'S...back to the "salt mines" for me..no saw work today.....probably this evening..Have a good day.


Oh and Jimmy? I ain't no closet Jonsereds guy.....I'm a fully outed, blazin, saw swinging kinda Jonsereds guy. LOL!!!!


----------



## caleath

Good morning everyone...couldnt sleep so here I am...rise and shine.

Good to have you here Randy. We will have 2 of you in here when Randy Mac gets back on his feet.

Oh...Husky sucks...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Good morning everyone! Morning Cliff hey Im uploading that video now of that saw. Ill Pm you the link here in alittle.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, looks like its going to be a nice day, rain stopped early this morning and it is drying up out there nicely, sun is out and around +8 . Have a good everyone and I will check in this evening, see a few early posts on here all ready this morning, this thread just keeps rolling along.


----------



## caleath

I couldnt sleep so I got up to chat with my buds...40 here now..gonna get to 80 and be very windy. Looks like Randy 1 is going to be getting some nasty weather. 

Looking forward to seeing that video Jacob.

I still have not heard from the logger guys about old saws. I might need to go and find a number to call. I am going to need a saw sponsor before too long.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cliff your Pm box is full lol. 
Ill just post that stuff on here
[video=youtube;VuyiwrTPjVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuyiwrTPjVo[/video]
View attachment 178997
View attachment 178998
View attachment 178999

Are you thinking thats a good price for that saw Cliff?


----------



## caleath

it should jacob...you might want to rename your video....some folks might get bent out of shape if they think you are trying to sell stuff in here....I doubt it though.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Done, and Done. Thanks Cliff.


----------



## caleath

Good deal Jacob...put it in the classifieds too.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Huskys SUCK!


----------



## Mastermind

Good morning men, I'm waiting on a feller. He said he would be here at 08:00, he's late. I hate waiting on people. I reckon I'll just start some saws, that way he can find the place if'n he's lost.


----------



## roncoinc

Uh oh,now the trouble starts !!
TWO randy's ??
good to see you in here MM 
have fun !


----------



## roncoinc

I hate to after yestdays fiasco on CL people but.....
i finished three saws yestday to list for sale,should be cheap enough they should not be a problem.
also have someone tonite to pick up a husky 266se $200 
heres the three awsome tree killers 

















Believe it or not i have people wanting small electric saws !!
the other two are almost new still,didnt even have to clean the air filters..just need to wipe them off,not even dirty under the clutch covers.
one did need a carb rebuild,diphram hardened up from sitting.
down to the shop to clean em up and get ready for new shinny pictures and on with the CL fight ..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AHHHH There so pretty Ron, are you gonna sleep with them? Haha Just picked up a Mini-Mac, iv heard bad things about these thigns. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to see the thread still up on the first page, this thread looks to be catching on, my PM box is filling ever so more quickly....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Jerry how are you today?


----------



## caleath

I just sat through a whole day of job interviews...my head is hurting.

Hey MM good to see you back

See you guys this afternoon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am fine Jacob,..hope you are as well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Ron,...those are pretty saws, ..I never touch them myself but homeowners need something to torture. I could use another electric chainsaw for interior reno`s, they are far superior to the recip saws that most use for cutting timbers,plywood and boards.


----------



## pioneerguy600

An hour in the shop will bring you around Cliff, or take a saw out and cut some wood,..ahhhhh all better.


----------



## caleath

Man my head is screaming. I came home and was going to relax a bit....nope customer shows up to get string trimmer I fixed...guess what? Dang thing wont idle.. I have close to 4 hours in this thing trying to make it run right. I finally got it to where it would run so so...I swear it has an air leak...adjust carb all ok idles ok then takes off...goes from 2500 rpm to 4000 like that...

He is happy thought..he spent hours on it and couldnt get it to run. 
He paid me 30 bucks and drove away happy. Oh well cant win them all....

Now I smell like 2 stroke, which by the way isnt so great when your mellon is pounding.

I feel like I should give him his money back...I ran the dang thing for over an hour the other day no problem. Called and told him to pick it up. I feel like a crook taking money for this repair. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Cantdog

Evening Jerry....Much as I hate to admit it...I have an elec Mac that I use to rough cut 6 X 6 sill splices. Hog them out with that and then fit the step splice with a 4" slick..quick and quiet!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Keep the money Cliff,..you put in the effort to get it running,..you spent your time,..you can`t fix them all perfectly,.especially when they bring them in not running and you need to spend hours diagnosing one thing after the other. Seems those little things have more than one and often several things wrong with them, diagnose-fix, then diagnose-fix over and over.Takes time, you have to get something for your time. It would just take more time to fix it completely.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have used an electric chainsaw in my carpentry work for 30 years or more, in the right hands they are a very versatile tool.


----------



## caleath

I really thought I had it fixed..I used it for an hour around here no problems. He said he bought it at a pawn shop 10 years ago for 85 bucks....I probably shouldnt feel too bad. Nice lite trimmer too...Its an Echo. I know he wouldnt want to spend more on it than I did. I might not take any more trimmers except for good customers.

I got my 240 Homelite in today...small video to come.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Always a hard call on how far to go on a non running piece of OPP, many times I have spent far too much time getting one totally repaired to run as new, can`t expect the owner to pay what it took to get it that way. Better to just give a diagnosis and let them decide, tricky part is knowing what`s wrong with them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

240 Homie?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> 240 Homie?


 
Yep here is the video...i just got it this afternoon...took it out of the box put gas and oil in it 2 pulls it was running...No chain though. I need to get set up to make my own chains..would save alot of headache...but the saw shop is across the street from my office so its not alot of trouble. 

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/3WYyUtWERUMuhf4UKlBqzQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_AtnEpIPvtAs/TZ0Dt85jbrI/AAAAAAAAALA/7_rCwKBFy70/s144/040611185714.3gp.jpg" height="108" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/caleath/20110406?feat=embedwebsite">2011-04-06</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good loking Homie you got there, what size chain does it take?


----------



## caleath

Not sure about gauge but I put a lo prow 3/8 ths on it that was too long but seemed to fit the bar and sprocket pretty well otherwise.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Huskys SUCK!


 
Atta boy Jacob, good work on that Mac.


----------



## caleath

Hey Jim...whats shakin bacon?


----------



## jimdad07

Not too much here tonight, just getting in for the night. Going to gather a little more info on porting. We'll see how it goes. Having fun being the guy on the other side of the interviewing?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a new bar for this one today, will post some picts when mounted. I have not started this one yet, that makes over 20 saws I own that I have never started.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Not too much here tonight, just getting in for the night. Going to gather a little more info on porting. We'll see how it goes. Having fun being the guy on the other side of the interviewing?


 
Oh I have had to hire folks before...this was a whippin though..a few by phone.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello Robin and Jerry. Jerry I need to pick your brain again. I am going to be getting a HF parts cleaner like what Ron has within the next few days. After that I have a few carbs to clean and so on and then once I have the bench cleared off, I want to start that porting job. You mind typing a step by step list to get me going, don't bother if it is a PITA, I can go back through the thread and get started by what you told Cliff way back when.


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry that is one saw that is on my bucket list. My Dolmar dealer has one in his shop he won't sell to anyone that was strait gassed by a state worker right out of the box, the saw is about new is you discount the years anyhow.


----------



## Cantdog

Well back from the shop early. Got to work on the SP and reached a point where I wanted to photo the sequence. Set the camera up on the tripod, turned it on and got the "no card" message:msp_w00t:..GRRRRR card was still in the 'puta at home!!! MAAAANNNN!!!! That's the cost of being a numbnutz....got a little done, flywheel on and a couple carbs dissmantled and soaking...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did I ask you what you have for porting tools?


----------



## jimdad07

That's bad luck Robin.

I was planning on using a Dremel with some strait bits to take most of it off and then finish with an assortment of small files. I can get any bit you think I should for the dremel. I like the dremel because I can use it like a pencil almost.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry that is one saw that is on my bucket list. My Dolmar dealer has one in his shop he won't sell to anyone that was strait gassed by a state worker right out of the box, the saw is about new is you discount the years anyhow.


 
That one has a brand new OEM piston/cylinder set in it,..cripes all my big Pioneer,Partner,Poulan Pros have new NOS sets in them.
That saw in the shop would be a prize for a collector,


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening Ron, having a good day?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That one has a brand new OEM piston/cylinder set in it,..cripes all my big Pioneer,Partner,Poulan Pros have new NOS sets in them.
> That saw in the shop would be a prize for a collector,


 
Jerry it would make you sad to see the saws this guy has rotting away, just wanting at least a cleaning.


----------



## roncoinc

I have to confess,,, i went out "there" tonite !! 
WHERE ARE MY MEDS !!!!!! 

Dawg,no problem compared to my well planned out day 

Jim,you get the big one or the small USC ??


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> That's bad luck Robin.
> 
> I was planning on using a Dremel with some strait bits to take most of it off and then finish with an assortment of small files. I can get any bit you think I should for the dremel. I like the dremel because I can use it like a pencil almost.




That wasn't luck.....it was dimness.....


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I have to confess,,, i went out "there" tonite !!
> WHERE ARE MY MEDS !!!!!!
> 
> Dawg,no problem compared to my well planned out day
> 
> Jim,you get the big one or the small USC ??


 
I would rather have the big one for washing different parts, even though it will mostly get used for carbs, I still have to wash larger parts now and then.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It likely would, Jim, there are many saws out there that I know of doing the same thing, think I told you about one guy I know that has an entire barn full of them, a part or two robbed off each and then thrown into the heap.


----------



## jimdad07

It's a sick f'ing world out there Jerry. I can't believe those monsters, they should be brought up on charges of neglect.


----------



## caleath

I am here reading...so carry on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, they need a good flogging. This guy near floored me one day I took my brother along on a visit, We got to jawing chainsaws and after a bit he reached over the bench and came up with a huge yellow Mac. Said to my brother who did not own a saw at that time, give me a 10 spot and its yours. That dang saw didn`t have more than a couple tanks of fuel through it, not a scratch on it, original bar and never sharpened chain still on it. That thing vibrated like all get out and was an arm/hand wrecker for sure, old feller that owned it never ran it, too hard to start, what a beastly saw.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep I know a cutter like that...a big heap of saws in his barn mostly 6XX series Jonsereds and 55 and up Huskys. He got a deal on 55s once $175.00 I think...he used up four or five a yr. for several yrs. When they gave any problem...in the heap they went. I bet he has a level pickup load of 371s and 372s all in the heap. I been working on him but you know wood cutters....a very suspicious lot....won't give up a thing if they think you'll find their junk useful...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not just wood cutters have that complex, I have been working on several places that owned dealerships and small engine repair shops that have big inventories of saws just sitting rotting away.Like prying out 300 lb stone from a deep well with a nut pick.


----------



## Cantdog

HAHAHA!!!!! LOL! I know what you mean!!!LOLOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

So a guy shows up for a husky 266se,, sent him a vid of it cutting last fall... now i like to sell honest and dont get a saw all warmed up and ready to impress,i leave it like any owner would,,..
pulled it of the shelf and showed him it had run it dry and may take a few pulls to get it going..fueled it and told him 8 pulls,started on 7 ..
was reving to hi on idle and was thinking it wasnt like that before ,,screwdriver and turned it down,,then picked it up and HI idle again 
set it down and fine,,turn it on either side and away the revs went !! sucking air on the sides only meen one thing to me !
so he was looking for something comparable and all i had was a REAL nice craftsman/poulan 3.7.. sweet saw and in collectable condition.
heres a pic.







the original sticker is still on the front of the hood..
one i was hoping to keep but bill's need to be paid 
took it out to the woodpile and it showed real well in some 16 in oak..he said that was as big as he expected to cut and we settled on $140 and a diamond sharpening bit and a bottle of oil..
Had a big day planned and lots to do,but nothing got done hardly 
need to find packing materials for a certain big creamsickle and get that thing OUTTA here before it starts melting !! 
always tomorrow..
thats only PART of the day !!

..


----------



## jimdad07

I like the ones that just want to get rid of stuff, and they like to get rid of it cheap. Those are the best kind, right next to homeowner types who love the idea of owning a pro saw, but don't know how to mix gas right. You can get some good saws that way.


----------



## caleath

I have found that they only folks that give up saws with any regularity are those of us on here...so in honor of that...I am gonna send Jim this 605:msp_smile:


----------



## jimdad07

That is a great looking saw Ron.


----------



## caleath

ron that sucks..maybe I need to send the 605 to you?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I have found that they only folks that give up saws with any regularity are those of us on here...so in honor of that...I am gonna send Jim this 605:msp_smile:


 
You send me that 605 Cliff, and am going to send you a litter box full of goodies to replace it. Gosh darn that is one gawdawful looking saw.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Cliff, was I right about that Dolmar? Did you listen to your inner Jim?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thank god for straight gassed saws, my collection is made up from plenty of them. Most homeowner types with PRO model saws will not pay to replace a P&C when they straight gas them, they instead will gladly take $50. bucks for it and run off to Wally world to buy a new chainsaw....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thank god for straight gassed saws, my collection is made up from plenty of them. Most homeowner types with PRO model saws will not pay to replace a P&C when they straight gas them, they instead will gladly take $50. bucks for it and run off to Wally world to buy a new chainsaw....LOL


 
:agree2:


----------



## jimdad07

I'll be back in a few, have to run out to the shop for a moment.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wonder if they are feeding the donkeys well?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> ron that sucks..maybe I need to send the 605 to you?


 
NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i havent been that mean to you have i ?????????
paint it orange and white and send it to Jerry !! he wont notice the differance !! 
actually for a landing saw in med size wood those things are very usefull..you discount to many good saws to easilly..gonna be a day when,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i "had" this and i HAd that etc.. 
i still know people use them old mac's,,still fill a usefull spot for some.
aint gona say nuthin bout the dolmar till my hit man makes it to texas


----------



## caleath

Hey MM and ron...

No Jim its just sitting there on the floor next to the xl 101, it keeps asking the Homelite why I cant be as light and powerful as you?


----------



## pioneerguy600

What up Randy?


----------



## caleath

Hit man coming to Texas? I am glad you gave me the warning....I got to get some guns out of the dresser the closet the gunsafe the truck the shop ....let me see ...not sure where else...i have 10 times the guns as chainsaws


----------



## Cantdog

I'm heading into a long controlled skid............towards the beadstead.....nite guys...see you in the AM.......wheeeeeeeeeeeeclunk.....:yawn:


----------



## Mastermind

Good evening gents. 

When I built that Poulan 330 I had to improvise a way the mill a flat spot on the piston to create a D shape. I used a piece of angle iron bolted to the compound of my lathe to bolt the piston to. It worked, put was a real pain to square, and no height adjustment. 

I got a milling table with X and Y slides then attached it to a drill press. As long as I'm just milling very light duty stuff, (like this flat spot on a piston) it should be ok. Right???

Anyway that's what I've been working on since I finished the days weedwackers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Robin.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> What up Randy?


 
Thinking of a poem...... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tryin to fit the combustion chamber shape?


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> Thinking of a poem...... :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Great, ..I am waiting.


----------



## caleath

WOW look at the crowd. 

I am still trying to find where I put that Dolmar....has anyone seen it?


----------



## caleath

Ron getting excited....tomorrow is Thursday...care package supposed to be here tommorow.


----------



## jimdad07

Randy2 I just happened to see on your signature about the PP parts you need or parts saws. I might know someone who can help you with that. I'll send you a PM. 
Cliff you know what your problem is?.....You're still not listening to you inner Jim, and worse yet, your inner Ron.


----------



## barneyrb

Jerry, not trying to but into your porting lesson (read the last 10 pages or so) but this website really helped me with some of the terminology and theories of porting. I used blowdown as an example.

I am no master by a long shot but I have gotten to the point I can figure most things out.

Blowdown


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Evening boys, Called on my Homelite 330 boot still not in. The lady said it was gonna be here monday.


----------



## caleath

Hey Randy ....thanks for the link one day I am going to get it all together and port one.

Inner Jim and inner Ron.....thats not a good place to be is it.


----------



## caleath

Tell me why I shouldnt bid on this saw...or at least talk me out of it.

Vintage Clinton Chief Chainsaw Chain Saw Antique NR - eBay (item 290551084674 end time Apr-06-11 19:31:19 PDT)


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I'm heading into a long controlled skid............towards the beadstead.....nite guys...see you in the AM.......wheeeeeeeeeeeeclunk.....:yawn:


 
And i thot "I" was a lightweight !!!

wait,,,,,,, i am !!


----------



## caleath

Ok the moment has passed...I just hate to let it pass.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> WOW look at the crowd.
> 
> I am still trying to find where I put that Dolmar....has anyone seen it?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Tell me why I shouldnt bid on this saw...or at least talk me out of it.
> 
> Vintage Clinton Chief Chainsaw Chain Saw Antique NR - eBay (item 290551084674 end time Apr-06-11 19:31:19 PDT)


 
It doesn't have flippy caps, and the Dolmar you just bought is better...Be the Dolmar Cliff, be the Dolmar.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Doesnt look all that bad Cliff!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> ron getting excited....tomorrow is thursday...care package supposed to be here tommorow.


 
time for me to go hide !!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Hope you get your boot soon Jacob. 
Good night Robin.

Cliff you need to get your hands on one of the bigger models of Dolmar, say from 6400 and up. That lineup just might sell you on them. They are a well built machine. Built much better than those Orange Turds.


----------



## caleath

Ok I am going to let it go....I am going to let it go...I keep telling myself...I am going to let it go.....man its hard. 

I saw a glimpse of that Dolmar...its behind a Poulan Pro....


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Evening boys, Called on my Homelite 330 boot still not in. The lady said it was gonna be here monday.


 
If your talking chainsaw lady,dont worry,she does her best.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Hope you get your boot soon Jacob.
> Good night Robin.
> 
> Cliff you need to get your hands on one of the bigger models of Dolmar, say from 6400 and up. That lineup just might sell you on them. They are a well built machine. Built much better than those Orange Turds.


 
Yeah I dont doubt that they are better than orange turds...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Ok I am going to let it go....I am going to let it go...I keep telling myself...I am going to let it go.....man its hard.
> 
> I saw a glimpse of that Dolmar...its behind a Poulan Pro....


 
:deadhorse:


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Ok I am going to let it go....I am going to let it go...I keep telling myself...I am going to let it go.....man its hard.
> 
> I saw a glimpse of that Dolmar...its behind a Poulan Pro....


 
Careful Cliff, I'll tell the guys about that 455 Rancher you just bought and can't put down.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Tell me why I shouldnt bid on this saw...or at least talk me out of it.
> 
> Vintage Clinton Chief Chainsaw Chain Saw Antique NR - eBay (item 290551084674 end time Apr-06-11 19:31:19 PDT)


 
because a chain will cost as much as the saw ??


----------



## caleath

Nah its safe and sound in the shop..I have had a few tire kickers looking at it...but its safe and sound. That saw is orange right?


----------



## roncoinc

Jim,,you wanna part out an 020 and divy it up ??


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Nah its safe and sound in the shop..I have had a few tire kickers looking at it...but its safe and sound. That saw is orange right?


 
I prefer to call it "brick red"


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Come on guys convince me not to go to bed! haha


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Jim,,you wanna part out an 020 and divy it up ??


 
Is it a runner?


----------



## caleath

I let it go Ron...if I am going to buy an old saw like that it will be a Homelite.


I am thinking of making the Dolmar the first port job...its all there and runs already ....what do you guys think....?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting close to that time for me also, Nytol.


----------



## jimdad07

I'd try to convince you Jacob, but I have to head that way myself. Tomorrow is going to be an early one.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I think it sounds like a good idea Cliff, Iv done alittle porting. On a Wild thing. Also a muff mod, she sounds pretty mean. Espeacially after i put the 72" bar on it


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I let it go Ron...if I am going to buy an old saw like that it will be a Homelite.
> 
> 
> I am thinking of making the Dolmar the first port job...its all there and runs already ....what do you guys think....?


 
I have never run one of those that has been ported, but I bet it would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tryin to fit the combustion chamber shape?



Exactly.

Sorry about taking off, I have a sale in the works via email. Pics to send......


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Night Jim, Night Jerry.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Is it a runner?


 
160 psi could be,no spark,probly needs points cleaned..missing hadrware under handle to bolt it on tight.
not my thing,part it out.


----------



## caleath

Jacob your young you should be able to stay up past us....I get up as early as you . I bet you dont have to get up to go pee in the middle of the night either.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I have never run one of those that has been ported, but I bet it would be pretty sweet.


 
open ports,not much in there but some still can be done and make a lot of diff.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> time for me to go hide !!!!


 
Hide why are you going to hide....your not sending me a bunch of Husky parts are you?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> 160 psi could be,no spark,probly needs points cleaned..missing hadrware under handle to bolt it on tight.
> not my thing,part it out.


 
If'n it were me, I would do the same. If you want, figure out what you want to make on it and figure shipping and I'll see if Mary wants it. She's always looking for parts saws.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Jacob your young you should be able to stay up past us....I get up as early as you . I bet you dont have to get up to go pee in the middle of the night either.


 
I should be, but im not. I gotta have 8.5 to 9 hours of sleep or im a total grump lol


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Jacob your young you should be able to stay up past us....I get up as early as you . I bet you dont have to get up to go pee in the middle of the night either.


 
After jerry told me about "depends" i dont have to get up at all !!!!!
:msp_scared: man,,after that i may have to go hide for a couple of days !!!
somebody PM after he reads this and let me know if it's ok to be seen again


----------



## jimdad07

Nytol. Time for me to head for the bed. You guys have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## caleath

I get my sleep on Sunday...thats my sleeping day...at least one nap.

I am going to try parting out a few saws too...but I did some checking on ebay...looks like a pain to do.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I get my sleep on Sunday...thats my sleeping day...at least one nap.
> 
> I am going to try parting out a few saws too...but I did some checking on ebay...looks like a pain to do.


 
It is not as bad as you think it is. Mary says she will help you out if needs be. You just have to be patient, it's a good way to support the hobby. I wish I had started doing it before she did, by now I should own something in the 6cube bracket.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Good night boys, Sleep tight! :msp_tongue:


----------



## Cantdog

Another beautiful day on the rockbound coast of Maine.....got the card in the camera...lunch packed and off to work...have a good day all.


----------



## RandyMac

I'm close to finishing up my first day back to work. 
So far so good, but I wish I was home, in bed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, beautiful day here also, bright sunshine and just a couple of degrees below freezing that won`t last long, soon be a few degrees above with the sun out like this. Off to the woods I go.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Good morning everyone! 
RANDY! where you been?


----------



## RandyMac

I was half way zombified for the last couple weeks, BP meds kicked my ass
Still getting back up to speed and not near so slowly as last week.

stihls are for girls


----------



## caleath

Good morning all....another day in the trenches. 

Randy glad to see you are up and sorta at em. You will be better soon.

Oh and Dolmars.......are red.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Good morning all....another day in the trenches.
> 
> Randy glad to see you are up and sorta at em. You will be better soon.
> 
> Oh and Dolmars.......are red.


 
And the sky Is blue!


----------



## roncoinc

On my to-do list for this morning.
go pick up packing pnuts.
get a sheet of foam insulation for packing.
i GOTTA get this thing OUTTA here !!


----------



## Mastermind

How's it going on this fine day??? I've been doing some spring cleaning, gotta go!!!!


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas...eating a little lunch and taking it easy...

One of my competitors in the small engine repair business hit me up this am at coffee. Hey man can you come to the shop and help me out...I am snowed under. 

Should I go?:msp_wink:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas...eating a little lunch and taking it easy...
> 
> One of my competitors in the small engine repair business hit me up this am at coffee. Hey man can you come to the shop and help me out...I am snowed under.
> 
> Should I go?:msp_wink:


 
"Always do right, this will gratify some people, and astonish the rest!"
Why not Cliff? Messing with saws is my favorite!:msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

Oh man,i can tell i'm going to get i trouble tonite 
got pix to post later


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,i can tell i'm going to get i trouble tonite
> got pix to post later


 

What did you do ron...? I bet you bought another Stihl didnt you?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

What are you guys up to? Any saws?


----------



## caleath

Ok I wont be on tonight until maybe late...I am going to help a guy get caught up on some saws etc. I need the cash anyway since I have been spending it on saws like a mad man


But I have to say one member here just made my week, heck probably my month. I was having a crappy day and a big heavy box was on my porch. 

Ron thanks for sending way, and I do mean way more than you should have. I was having a really crappy day, not anymore. I want to stay home and play with new toys but duty calls.

This act of kindness and good will makes me glad I am still here, and further more makes me glad I asked that stupid question a few months back......Sure is quiet in here.


Ron thanks a million, its more than the saws brother.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ok I wont be on tonight until maybe late...I am going to help a guy get caught up on some saws etc. I need the cash anyway since I have been spending it on saws like a mad man
> But I have to say one member here just made my week, heck probably my month. I was having a crappy day and a big heavy box was on my porch.
> Ron thanks for sending way, and I do mean way more than you should have. I was having a really crappy day, not anymore. I want to stay home and play with new toys but duty calls.
> This act of kindness and good will makes me glad I am still here, and further more makes me glad I asked that stupid question a few months back......Sure is quiet in here.
> Ron thanks a million, its more than the saws brother.


 
Humphhh,,,,:msp_wink: taint nuthin,,heck,got a long way to go to out do an old creamsickle for a 394 trade


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> What are you guys up to? Any saws?


 
Yur missin pahts !!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> What did you do ron...? I bet you bought another Stihl didnt you?


 
oke: as a matter of fact the last one is out the door !!! 
USPS can run over this box if they want to and no problem 







It's the next pic i'm worried about


----------



## RandyMac

Put that crap saw in a bag, them peanuts stick everywhere


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Put that crap saw in a bag, them peanuts stick everywhere


 
Naw,,good for agitating the new owner 
thats the least of the trouble i created anyway.


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> Naw,,good for agitating the new owner
> thats the least of the trouble i created anyway.


 
well then, crumble some of that up.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> well then, crumble some of that up.


 
Your almost as mean as ever Randy,,back to normal now ??


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> Your almost as mean as ever Randy,,back to normal now ??


 
gettin' there, gotta be careful about standin' up too fast or pickin' stuff up off the floor.
I made a portable saw bench, I lash the saw to it so I can start them while standing up.

stihls are for pansies


----------



## roncoinc

stihls are for pansies[/QUOTE said:


> Thats why i packed the saw in PINK !!
> every girl likes pink and stihl right ??


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> Thats why i packed the saw in PINK !!
> every girl likes pink and stihl right ??


 
You got that right, everything someone posts about their new plastic mini saw, there is a run on pink thongs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like I am going to have a big bag of peanuts, Jim sent me a saw in a box packed with them and it looks like Ron is sending some along with the 041. I will put them up for grabs once they are all here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

No time for working on saws today, this was saw workin day cutting out a road right of way. Working with the surveyors running centerline off GPS coordinates.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I forgot to mention,..Huskies suck!!


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> You got that right, everything someone posts about their new plastic mini saw, there is a run on pink thongs.


 
I thot the pink thongs were an included accesorry with every new stihl ??

pink and white,it aint right.


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,,you got an IPL for an 009 ? 
kill switch problem if you havent seen my thread.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for a little poem,

There`s a site we all know,
where guys say saws can`t be slow.
Modding and porting are popular topics,
me,..I dream of visiting the tropics.
Saws are even being shipped,
across the border it has slipped.
Orange saw going South slow,
Ron`s anticipation starting to grow.
Leaving behind an odorous trail,
hope the Post Office doesn`t fail.
Days on end go by,
don`t want to see Ron cry.
So I shipped it expidited,
now Ron,..don`t get too excited!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The little slider switch just slides ahead and the copper grounding strip grounds against the metal strip connected to the saws crankcase.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for a little poem,
> 
> There`s a site we all know,
> where guys say saws can`t be slow.
> Modding and porting are popular topics,
> me,..I dream of visiting the tropics.
> Saws are even being shipped,
> across the border it has slipped.
> Orange saw going South slow,
> Ron`s anticipation starting to grow.
> Leaving behind an odorous trail,
> hope the Post Office doesn`t fail.
> Days on end go by,
> don`t want to see Ron cry.
> So I shipped it expidited,
> now Ron,..don`t get too excited!!


 
PAYBACK TIME !!!!!
take THIS fella !!






:msp_biggrin: :msp_biggrin: :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind

How's it going??? Wanna see some pics of the milling setup I rigged up???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good idea Ron,.. the Postal system will rush that box to me, they can`t stand to have that smelly Husqvarna branded box sitting idle, stinkin up the joint.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes we do Randy.


----------



## roncoinc

mastermind7864 said:


> How's it going??? Wanna see some pics of the milling setup I rigged up???


 
Hi Randy !!
see Jerry getting a new husky ??
any pix are good pix man.


----------



## Mastermind

Give me a minute to get em loaded.


----------



## Mastermind

Here we go. I had a time uploading these, and dang if the first one ain't blurry. This will give you guys an idea of what a small shop I work in.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What are we shooting for here Randy?


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> What are we shooting for here Randy?


 
That's just a fried piston that I was messing with. The single line is from a center punch chucked in the drill, I was just checking to be sure it was concentric. The cut is square with the wrist pin at .030 deep, again just the check the setup.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> What are we shooting for here Randy?


 
Lower compression and change exhaust timing


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> Lower compression and change exhaust timing


 
That's the dang intake side. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I seen the piston Nick did for Brads 440 making the offset popup to fit the 440`s combustion chamber, that milling job I understood. Can`t say the same for what you are doing.


----------



## roncoinc

mastermind7864 said:


> That's the dang intake side. :msp_sneaky:


 
I see the pin now :msp_sad:
ok,change INTAKE timing !!


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> I seen the piston Nick did for Brads 440 making the offset popup to fit the 440`s combustion chamber, that milling job I understood. Can`t say the same for what you are doing.



This is just a junk piston. I'm just testing the setup.


----------



## roncoinc

Randy Mac sez guys that runs stihl's wear pink thongs ??


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> Randy Mac sez guys that runs stihl's wear pink thongs ??



I wear thongs no matter what saw I'm using.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041AV Chainsaw


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wonder what my new 041AV would be worth?


----------



## caleath

I am home... I fixed 5 saws in 2 hours. He was amazed...I didnt charge him a whole lot...when we were done he told me...I am just going to send all the saws I can to you....so there you go. This trip was more about an investment than making any serious cash. He has a ton of Stihl parts and chains etc that I now have access to now. 

Hopefully this will be a good deal for us both. 

Gotta get a shower I will be back in a few.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Proof positive Stihls demand top dollar.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wonder what my new 041AV would be worth?



"New" or new to you???



caleath said:


> I am home... I fixed 5 saws in 2 hours. He was amazed...I didnt charge him a whole lot...when we were done he told me...I am just going to send all the saws I can to you....so there you go. This trip was more about an investment than making any serious cash. He has a ton of Stihl parts and chains etc that I now have access to now.
> 
> Hopefully this will be a good deal for us both.
> 
> Gotta get a shower I will be back in a few.



Sometimes helping folks out is worth more than we could ever predict.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I am home... I fixed 5 saws in 2 hours. He was amazed...I didnt charge him a whole lot...when we were done he told me...I am just going to send all the saws I can to you....so there you go. This trip was more about an investment than making any serious cash. He has a ton of Stihl parts and chains etc that I now have access to now.
> 
> Hopefully this will be a good deal for us both.
> 
> Gotta get a shower I will be back in a few.


 
After working on stihl's would take more than a shower !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have one NIB and one new in its display case.


----------



## roncoinc

Mattress calling my name :msp_sleep:


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have one NIB and one new in its display case.



No telling what those would bring. I could never part with them though.

Even Ron could appreciate the history of those great Stihls. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am sure Cliff was working on Huskies, ..they are his favorite saw to work on and he certainly would need to take a shower , then soak in tomato juice.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I never sell my NEW saws, nor do I play with them or even pull the pullcord on them. Not much fun are they?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Mattress calling my name :msp_sleep:


 
Good night Ron.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> I never sell my NEW saws, nor do I play with them or even pull the pullcord on them. Not much fun are they?


 
They are collectors items, not saws at this point. I have a small collection of mint vintage paper money, I never play with it either. :msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to keep those collectables in mint condition, no handling the merchandise....LOL


----------



## Mastermind

I'm hitting the hay...... nite friends.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Randy.


----------



## caleath

All clean...well I worked on 4 Poulans and a Husky....guess which one gave me the biggest problem...nasty model 61 husky. You could smell that saw across his shop. Needs a carb kit...I tried all the tricks to get it to run.

I hope to get more work ....I think I am going back tomorrow night. There is a 056 magnum that needs work and has my name on it...I had no idea that they were that big.

I will post pictures of my stuff from Ron....I got a xl 101 parts saw, a ez auto and a xl 123....and 3 bars...I was so excited.


----------



## jimdad07

Had a busy night on call. Wanted to stop in and say hi, hi. Sent you a message Cliff, try to call tomorrow at some point, I'll send a message first to make sure you're clear. That is a nice thing you did Ron. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I knew you were working on Huskies and Poopins,..hence you needed a shower to get that stink off.


----------



## caleath

Yeah I got some Stihls to work on tomorrow...the Poopers were easy to fix. I have one just like them so they were gravy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Stihls will be a treat to work on after that orange turd.


----------



## caleath

Yeah that saw was a pile...I like to wore my arm out trying to get it to start. It just wouldnt pull fuel. I think the diaphragm is played out. It has a tillison carb..very strange set up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tillies are one of the easiest carbs to work on, the HK series have the most problems with the plastic modules used in them.


----------



## caleath

This isnt a plastic piece carb...tank was so full of crap and varnished fuel...no telling whats in the carb.

I am going to bed I am pooped. Cya guys tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Me to,..Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Hopefully I dont have bad dreams about orange turds


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, suprised to see I am the first to post this morning, Beautiful sunny day here, currently -1 but rising quickly.


----------



## RandyMac

Hey Jerry been waitin' on ya, laggard.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> This isnt a plastic piece carb...tank was so full of crap and varnished fuel...no telling whats in the carb.
> 
> I am going to bed I am pooped. Cya guys tomorrow.


 
Cliff,,if the tank and fuel was that bad why you even try pulling it over ??.not starting not the saws fault...now you probly sucked all that crap into the filter and line and well into the carb needing a lot more work that just cleaning tank and filter and fuel line to get it to fire to check it out.
first thing i do is check tank..can see and tell a lot right there.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, Might have some leads on a Coil for my C5 Its a member here that has a XP1020, Im sure it will work. 
And hopefully ill get my Intake boot this morning. I done ran out of things to work on!!!!!:bang:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Cliff great job on helping that guy! Arent you glad I convinced you! HAHAHA (joking)


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning all, Might have some leads on a Coil for my C5 Its a member here that has a XP1020, Im sure it will work.
> And hopefully ill get my Intake boot this morning. I done ran out of things to work on!!!!!:bang:


 
Wish i had that problem.
you will find more soon.


----------



## roncoinc

WHOOHOO !! mid 50's today,,mid 70's by monday then moderating.
time to cut wood !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see Randy checked in early this morning, he must be at work, real early for him to be posting.


----------



## roncoinc

Yes,he's back to work but not quite normal yet,not as meen as he usually is


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well its time for me to go fire up the diesels. Will check back in this evening, have a good day everyone. Robin must be sleeping in today...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Thanks ron, I sure hope so! lol

Jerry what diesels are you firing up? lol


----------



## RandyMac

yep workin', been hard at it all night. Now you girls get to it.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## pioneerguy600

Volvo EC460C and EC360C hydraulic excavators.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

RandyMac said:


> yep workin', been hard at it all night. Now you girls get to it.


 
*Whipping sound* lol


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Volvo EC460C and EC360C hydraulic excavators.


 
What are you doing with them big machines? lol


----------



## RandyMac

sandbox maintainance


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

RandyMac said:


> sandbox maintainance


----------



## roncoinc

VOLVO ! now we know where Jerry's true allegiance lays 
swedish made equipment !


----------



## RandyMac

Hmmmm.....now I have a hankering for Swedish vulvas.


----------



## caleath

Ron they, meaning the guy I was workng for, had been trying to get it to run before I got there. 

I might go and work on some Stihls tonight. There is an 056 I am dying to get my hands on.

You guys have been busy this am...good too see it. We might make 400 pages this next week.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Hmmmm.....now I have a hankering for Swedish vulvas.


 
Probly be a gnawed away by the husky guys


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ron they, meaning the guy I was workng for, had been trying to get it to run before I got there.
> 
> I might go and work on some Stihls tonight. There is an 056 I am dying to get my hands on.
> 
> You guys have been busy this am...good too see it. We might make 400 pages this next week.


 
Ok,i have a procedure i follow before i even pick up a new saw to fix,and that dont include pulling on the starter.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I think we'll get 400 bye this weekend as well Cliff. 
What does Ron have planned today?


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I think we'll get 400 bye this weekend as well Cliff.
> What does Ron have planned today?


 
Trip to post office and some parting guestures to a certain creamsickle 
try to figure out a kill switch on a 009 saw.
order some carb kits.
re-fix a 266 i fixed once already.
figure out how to make a saw motor work in a bicycle.
list is unending,never get much done tho


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Yea i got 2 bites on my 10-10 once local here, and one from Maine, he wanted to know if 50 bucks was with shipping 


Iv seen a chainsaw motor on a bike! [video=youtube;DDWqJe1dCgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDWqJe1dCgY[/video]
Hey Cliff this would be a good place for your Dolmar :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yea i got 2 bites on my 10-10 once local here, and one from Maine, he wanted to know if 50 bucks was with shipping
> Hey Cliff this would be a good place for your Dolmar :msp_tongue:


 
Tha video has been around here longer than me !
chainsaw on bicycle aint got much GOOD info..lots of disjointed stuff tho.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Iv heard of McCullochs on Bicycles, love the sound of an old Mac.


----------



## Mastermind

What the heck is going on in here???? I had to PM Wiggs for the GTG address and saw you guys were at it. We're leaving early in the am for west KY. I'll be good the meet some more members. 

Cliff, those 61s are great saws, it's worth fixing for sure. I had one in here that some one had mixed up the carb parts with parts from more than one carb. I ended up drilling a hole in the metering plate for the idle circuit, but it back in service.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> What are you doing with them big machines? lol


 
Sifting kitty litter. Knocking trees over, rippin up the earth.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Chainsaw engine on a bike, belt drive, chain drive or direct drive?


----------



## caleath

Ron that sounds like a good policy to me. I think I will borrow it from you if thats ok.

Good to hear Jacob..unload it locally if you can. Saw with shipping 50 bucks..he is smoking something isnt he.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I think its Belt driven Jerry. 

Yea defiantly Cliff, I thought he was for sure!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I HATE MINI MACS!!!!!!!!!!!......Just thought id put that out there. :angry2:


----------



## caleath

I have been out stirring up trouble again....I like to do that from time to time.

Whats everyone up too?


----------



## caleath

Jacob did you sell that 10-10 yet? You just need to send that c5 my way...it needs a good home so it can be with its own kind here amongst the Homelite family.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Won`t be long Ron,


----------



## pioneerguy600

My ride home


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Chainsaw engine on a bike, belt drive, chain drive or direct drive?


 
From what i can tell chain drive but with a jackshaft for gear reduction.
can get a complete chinese setup including 60cc engine for $145 delivered.. everything needed is included.. pedal bike to start engine even,wonder what porting would do ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

We built direct drive bikes when I was 12-13, modified clutch riding directly on the rear wheel, ran great as long as we stayed outa the mud.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ron that sounds like a good policy to me. I think I will borrow it from you if thats ok.
> 
> Good to hear Jacob..unload it locally if you can. Saw with shipping 50 bucks..he is smoking something isnt he.


 
cliff,if things look bad in the tank i unhook the fuel line at the carb,if it breaks it needed replacing anyway..
then check for spark.
if spark a piece of fuel line into a jar of mix and you can see if it pulls the fuel up..maybe even run and diagnose from there..no sense in trying to suck up mud into the carb.bad fuel lines as common a problem as any.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The days are getting longer, more time after work for getting out and getting some walking time in. Very little snow in the woods and water running everywhere, blackflies are not far off.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Won`t be long Ron,


 
looks like a good place to start with a tented hornburg to me !
then whe it sinks work it wet


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nymph fishin time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Shure is quiet in here,do I need to start a fight....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hello boys. Nice pics Jerry, it reminds me of the 'daks down here. I made enough on the side today to go out and get an ultrasonic cleaner from HF this weekend if I get called out to Watertown, if not I'll have it Monday.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good for you Jim, it will make carb cleaning an easier chore.


----------



## Mastermind

Cutting grass, weedwacking, and putting bearings in the mower deck made my day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What a shtty day you had ,Randy,..I feel bad for you.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> What a shtty day you had ,Randy,..I feel bad for you.



It was better than some folks had it I'm sure.


----------



## jimdad07

madrone said:


> Early grave? It's too late for that....
> Someone is gonna have to shoot this thread to put it down before it devours the whole damn site.:skeleton:


 
Remember this one?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Randy,..I would feel really bad for you if it had been a Husky...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,,,did you get that 009 fixed yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim,..you want to see this thread end?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got some vaseline?
> Pioneerguy600


 
What were you getting at here Jerry?


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas...had to take the wife out for supper...looks like its been quiet in here.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nymph fishin time.


 
Caddis ?? big enuf i can see it to tie it on !


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> What were you getting at here Jerry?


 
Read your post on a quote from "Madrone"


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Caddis ?? big enuf i can see it to tie it on !


 
Caddis is good,..wolly bugger is better right now.


----------



## caleath

Nah Jim this thread will last forever. Did you guys see my new jab post...on my 20th post?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,,,did you get that 009 fixed yet?


 
PPhhhttttpppthhhttt !!!!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jim,..you want to see this thread end?


 
Not at all, this thread is the reason I still get on here. I was just reading through some of the old posts because there was mention of this thread getting to 400 pages and thought it was funny how way back on page 15 someone was telling us to end it. There is another post I was looking for that said the same thing in other words. I was just thinking that the joke is on them. I have been reading through some of our posts since January and was just a little amazed at how much the regulars on here have gotten to know each other over the last few months. If this thread were to end I would be sad about it, I have made some good friends on here even if it is only on the computer, I feel it still counts. Cliff and I talk on the phone a little, I find myself looking to see if you guys are around whenever I get home, it has become a great way for me to unwind every night. Again I have to thank Cliff for starting this and the other guys who have joined in with us three on a regular basis.


----------



## caleath

Nah I just asked a stupid question.....glad I did.

I would be gone for sure if you guys hadnt come along.


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff...PUT IT IN A HALLMARK CARD YOU BIG GIRL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

I'll be back in a few, have to run out to the shop.


----------



## caleath

Yeah yeah...going to the bathroom to wipe the tears from your eyes.


Jerry 2100.....isnt that a huskyturd?

Ron good idea on the fuel line...I did that with a weed whacker the other day.


----------



## caleath

What do you guys think of my new signature?


----------



## roncoinc

Shockers today..
stihls suck,,even if they are only an 009..
shipping to canada,WTF !! ??? i can see why people dont like to,1/2 hr in the PO,and cost almost as much as saw is worth !!!! at least when it comes to a creamsickle  was going to have meat for supper but now tuna fish samiches 
welded on the top rail of my dump body a trailer ball and a 12 volt winch to mount it to,now loading heavy stuff will be easy 
getting ready to junk some stuff and spent afternoon pulling good parts of old mowers and generators etc..maybe meat next week !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..the 2100 is a big husky turd, sure is a powerful one though. I like the color in your new sig line.


----------



## roncoinc

Cliff's a girl ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,..you throwin the towel on the easiest saw in the world to work on? The 009 is a 12 year olds repair territory...LOL


----------



## caleath

Wow Ron...do I need to send you some fresh porkchops?


----------



## pioneerguy600

What kind of Post Offices you got down there, never waited for more than 2 mins in one in my life. I have even mailed stuff home and to other members from my trips to the States, never seen a crowd at any Post Office here or down there. Mailing your saw to you was the cheapest option for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can mail Ron a care package but it might end up smelling worse than that orange turd by the time it got there....:msp_smile:


----------



## caleath

I like the colors too Jerry...different.

Ron ours offices are busy around the first of the month...but I would think that would be over by now.

I got some peanuts for you...do you want them back.


----------



## caleath

Ron we have some freshly butchered bacon here...you want me to send some your way?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t think Ron can eat them Peanuts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mmmmmmmm,....bacon flavored peanuts,...yummmmm.


----------



## caleath

Ron sure is quiet all the sudden...you sleeping again Ron.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can hear Ron eatin them tuna fish sandwiches...:msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,..you throwin the towel on the easiest saw in the world to work on? The 009 is a 12 year olds repair territory...LOL


 
German made mini-mac !


----------



## jimdad07

We have farm raised beef Ron. Had to go out and pull the carb off a little Poopin Pro to get numbers for a rebuild kit. Is it pretty common the the diaphragms to harden up in those within a couple of years?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can hear Ron eatin them tuna fish sandwiches...:msp_smile:


 
I can smell them over here.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> We have farm raised beef Ron. Had to go out and pull the carb off a little Poopin Pro to get numbers for a rebuild kit. Is it pretty common the the diaphragms to harden up in those within a couple of years?


 
yep its not un common...folks dont use them all the time and they sit with fuel in them.


----------



## jimdad07

I was just curious. He uses this saw to cut a lot of his firewood, believe it or not, but I know he leaves the fuel in the saw all year long. BTW, your new sig looks sharp.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> What kind of Post Offices you got down there, never waited for more than 2 mins in one in my life. I have even mailed stuff home and to other members from my trips to the States, never seen a crowd at any Post Office here or down there. Mailing your saw to you was the cheapest option for me.


 
Walk in and they say fill out the form,,ok,wrong form,you need the one for over 4lbs..
ok fill in the form,six people now in front of me,none know crap and as bad as me..get to desk,clerk has to enter all info on paperwork,into puter,then this and that,long enuf..
ticket on the bluenose cheaper ! priority mail he said was only way,none cheaper.


----------



## caleath

If he uses it alot ...not too sure. I was going to use yellow for mac...but i couldnt see it.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> We have farm raised beef Ron. Had to go out and pull the carb off a little Poopin Pro to get numbers for a rebuild kit. Is it pretty common the the diaphragms to harden up in those within a couple of years?


 
Walbro WT or WA ?
yeh,diaphrams like newer ones aint as long lasting as the older ones.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,..it takers me less than 2 minutes to fill out that lil form,who I am sending it to, my address and what is in the box, counter person takes 30 secs to enter stuff into the puter, it spits out 2 shipping labels, slap them on the box, pay the counter person and shoot the breeze for a couple and I am still outa there under 10 mins....


----------



## caleath

ron any new treasures today....I was in the shop oogling my new toys..


----------



## caleath

Ron it looks like you might be able to do some of it online

USPS - The United States Postal Service (U.S. Postal Service)

or was it because you were sending it to Canada that caused the problems...just wondering I might have to ship international one day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Need me to post some picts of 009`s so you can figure out what is missing on the 009 you are working on?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> ron any new treasures today....I was in the shop oogling my new toys..


 
Oh yeh,the one with bad flywheel key can probly be bolted down tight and be a runner.
the purple one does run i think.
did run !
remember how to clean bars with muratic ?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Need me to post some picts of 009`s so you can figure out what is missing on the 009 you are working on?


 
Yes !! there needs to be something from the ingnition to gound to kill coil ..IPL somebody sent me is useless..
look at the pic i posted ??


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Walbro WT or WA ?
> yeh,diaphrams like newer ones aint as long lasting as the older ones.


 
Zama W26C8XA, can't seem to find what I am looking for on Baileys, I wish they had a cross reference for carb kits on there, not just the rebuild kit number.
The saw sits for most of the year with fuel in it, it only gets used for a short period every year.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Oh yeh,the one with bad flywheel key can probly be bolted down tight and be a runner.
> the purple one does run i think.
> did run !
> remember how to clean bars with muratic ?


 

i saw your video of the cylinder...I havent seen anything about bars. I usually just use wd 40 and some fine steel wool.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yes !! there needs to be something from the ingnition to gound to kill coil ..IPL somebody sent me is useless..
> look at the pic i posted ??


 
I have several of them here, I can pull one apart and take any picts you need. The wire from the coil to the slider switch missing?


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Zama W26C8XA, can't seem to find what I am looking for on Baileys, I wish they had a cross reference for carb kits on there, not just the rebuild kit number.
> The saw sits for most of the year with fuel in it, it only gets used for a short period every year.


 
what are you looking for...I think Zama has a pretty good website for carbs.


----------



## jimdad07

jimdad07 said:


> Zama W26C8XA, can't seem to find what I am looking for on Baileys, I wish they had a cross reference for carb kits on there, not just the rebuild kit number.
> The saw sits for most of the year with fuel in it, it only gets used for a short period every year.


 
Also forgot to add he has been running 32:1 Stabil mix from TSC fince he bought the saw, may be part of the problem plus the screen in the carb was plugged solid. Those saws are pretty easy to work on, but they are a pain in the arse with all of the cheap components.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> what are you looking for...I think Zama has a pretty good website for carbs.


 
I am looking for the diaphragm and inlet needle, there is a pretty good shoulder worn down on the inlet needle.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pro saws only,...go PRO saws!!!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Zama W26C8XA, can't seem to find what I am looking for on Baileys, I wish they had a cross reference for carb kits on there, not just the rebuild kit number.
> The saw sits for most of the year with fuel in it, it only gets used for a short period every year.


 
DivShare - Folder - Zama


----------



## caleath

Jim i would just get a complete kit...but heck thats what I do.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pro saws only,...go PRO saws!!!


 
Its only a dream for me...I only wish.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have several of them here, I can pull one apart and take any picts you need. The wire from the coil to the slider switch missing?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Jim i would just get a complete kit...but heck thats what I do.


 
That's the plan, I just figured those are the problem parts. I found the Zama USA site and a really good cross reference chart, I will try to post the link here for you guys.http://www.zamacarb.com/pdfs/QuickKit_CR2010.pdf


----------



## caleath

hey jim watching american loggers...the kid felling trees with a chainsaw is using a 7900 Dolmar. Said he cut through his boot once...all he could see was bone. Yikes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will get you a couple picts tomorrow morning and post them to you, the wire from the coil to the switch and how it connects...


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> DivShare - Folder - Zama


 
Thanks Ron, youda man


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> hey jim watching american loggers...the kid felling trees with a chainsaw is using a 7900 Dolmar. Said he cut through his boot once...all he could see was bone. Yikes.


 
Helluva saw ain't it?


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Oh yeh,the one with bad flywheel key can probly be bolted down tight and be a runner.
> the purple one does run i think.
> did run !
> remember how to clean bars with muratic ?


 
I missed that you got some new ones...did you sell any of the ones you were going to list?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> i saw your video of the cylinder...I havent seen anything about bars. I usually just use wd 40 and some fine steel wool.


 
Lay bar flat on a board or plywood,make sure grease and oil free and use the acid,turn it over a couple of times and rust gone 
i did a thread on using acid on bars,but like most ignored..


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Lay bar flat on a board or plywood,make sure grease and oil free and use the acid,turn it over a couple of times and rust gone
> i did a thread on using acid on bars,but like most ignored..


 
You should show Cliff your home made tach Ron, that one was a pretty good thread.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Lay bar flat on a board or plywood,make sure grease and oil free and use the acid,turn it over a couple of times and rust gone
> i did a thread on using acid on bars,but like most ignored..


 
I remember that thread,..I don`t ignore them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I put a bar and chain on my Poulan Pro 655 today, does that count as working on a saw?


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Lay bar flat on a board or plywood,make sure grease and oil free and use the acid,turn it over a couple of times and rust gone
> i did a thread on using acid on bars,but like most ignored..


 
I missed that thread...if you can find it send me a link. I try not to ignore any good threads.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I remember that thread,..I don`t ignore them.


 
Your one of the few that can appreciate somebody taking the time and effort to put out something usefull.
most would rather argue about who makes the best 50cc saw,,and we all know it's dolmar


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cleaning bars,..I got one method,..surface grinder, come out looking like new....LOL


----------



## caleath

The clifster is going to bed... I need to get some shut eye...busy day tomorrow .


----------



## roncoinc

History will be written tonight..
thats what it will be when i read it in the morning


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I put a bar and chain on my Poulan Pro 655 today, does that count as working on a saw?


 
I would love to just run one of those monsters for a day or so just to say I did it.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Your one of the few that can appreciate somebody taking the time and effort to put out something usefull.
> most would rather argue about who makes the best 50cc saw,,and we all know it's dolmar


 
Where's SawTroll to give you a half arsed argument on a Husky POS when you need him? I agree with the Dolmar argument.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Your one of the few that can appreciate somebody taking the time and effort to put out something usefull.
> most would rather argue about who makes the best 50cc saw,,and we all know it's dolmar


 
I appreciate all the useful info threads posted on here, when it comes to who makes the best saws well I just ignore them as I already know that Stihl makes the best no matter what model...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Cliff, I might see you tomorrow night, I might not, we are having our first family bull heading night tomorrow night. We all get our lanterns out and drown worms till one or two in the morning.

Hello Jacob.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I would love to just run one of those monsters for a day or so just to say I did it.


 
Pretty impressive for an older model saw, I have to say. Only saw that scares me more is my modded 090.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Jacob did you sell that 10-10 yet? You just need to send that c5 my way...it needs a good home so it can be with its own kind here amongst the Homelite family.


 
Nope not yet Cliff  I guess its to old for everyones taste dont you think? If i dont get a coil for it, I will send it your way Cliff lol.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pretty impressive for an older model saw, I have to say. Only saw that scares me more is my modded 090.


 
You had to mod an 090 to get a rush out of running one? What's next? Base jumping with no chute?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Good night Cliff, I might see you tomorrow night, I might not, we are having our first family bull heading night tomorrow night. We all get our lanterns out and drown worms till one or two in the morning.
> 
> Hello Jacob.


 
Hey Jim, Sorry got in so late. The Girlfriend and I had a real nice day, took a dip in the creek *Censored!* Then Went out to eat, went back to her house cuddled up and watched a movie! IT was our 7 month anniversary yesterday And didnt really get to celebrate it yesterday so we did it today lol.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nope not yet Cliff  I guess its to old for everyones taste dont you think? If i dont get a coil for it, I will send it your way Cliff lol.


 
I know of a guy who has an old C5 that he wants to sell, not sure what he wants for it but I'll pm his number to you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well its getting close to shut eye time,..Nytol.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You had to mod an 090 to get a rush out of running one? What's next? Base jumping with no chute?


 
Yep,..guess I maxxed out on stock chainsaws,..got to build a bike saw I guess or use my snowmobile engine to build a faster one. ROTAX 250 should pull a chain fast.


----------



## jimdad07

jimdad07 said:


> I know of a guy who has an old C5 that he wants to sell, not sure what he wants for it but I'll pm his number to you.


 
I have to find his number, but I'll get it to you.


----------



## jimdad07

Yer sick Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You know,..need for speed and danger...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to turn in. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Night Jim, Night Jerry! Thanks Jim!


----------



## jimdad07

Night Jacob, no problem.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...Been busier than a one legged man in an a$$ kickin contest the last couple days!!!! No I wasn't sleeping in yesterday Jerry. My daughter plays in a steel pan band and they had two gigs to play yesterday in two different schools across the state, so she had to be at school yesterday at 5:45AM. Then go do the horses, from there is was off to MDI (an hour away)to work 8hrs, drive back, do the horses again, drink ale, have hadock fry, drink more ale.......zzzzzzzzzz!!!!

Boy when you miss 36hrs or so on this thread, it takes an hour of reading to catch back up!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Yep, pages piled up pretty fast.

Getting close to the weekend. Workweek whipped right by, as they all should. No whiskey and cigars this morning, that happiness is on hold for awhile.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah that sucks Randy especially after working all night.....


----------



## RandyMac

I will miss the end of week ritual.
Oh well, better to miss it for the time being than to lose it entirely.

Another sunny day coming up with another gale with it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I didn`t for one minute think that you were sleeping in Robin, had a hunch you were up and gone real early.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another clear bright sunny day here with the temp above freezing this morning and should warm up nicely today. Way too many things to do today so its off to the races.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to see you made another week Randy, giving up our little pleasures does suck but its better than the alternative. Any day spent above sod is a +.


----------



## caleath

Good morning fellas....slept in a little today..its Saturday for crying out loud.

I just read through the first 10 pages of this thread. Not sure why its still going. It started on January 6th and we have almost 400 pages in a little over 3 months. Who wouldda thought it.

Anyway...Husky sucks and Randy B talked me into keeping the Dolmar. :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

Cliff,heres one thread,advance search using my name and "muratic" will get you more.
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/144400.htm


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry during your busy day 009 pix ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry during your busy day 009 pix ?


 
Next on the list Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

Yesterdays to-do list shot to hell as ussuall 
friend came over and we talked about scrapping out some metal stuff and how to load it on the dump truck.
remembered 10 yrs ago i had bought a new 12 volt winch.
came with a mount to hook to a trailer ball.
now i can put it on the back of either truck or on top of the dump to pull big stuff up


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Next on the list Ron.


 
My guess is there is a live wire from the coil broken off someplace.
i bet it clips onto the plastic block and the spring metal from the switch pushed it into the ground wire on the plastic block.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

afternoon all, gonna get HOTTT Out today. Not looking forward to it, But today i think im gonna start on my "Natural looking book shelf." Would you guys like to see a pic? haha


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok, here they are Ron,




,










See the following post for operation instructions.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The metal part that extends forward of the switch button contacts the round brass piece held in the nylon block just behind the flywheel, the underside of thst same metal strip contacts the raised rib of the muffler completing the grounding circuit.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The metal part that extends forward of the switch button contacts the round brass piece held in the nylon block just behind the flywheel, the underside of thst same metal strip contacts the raised rib of the muffler completing the grounding circuit.


 
Thank you.
that gives me something to go on as on MINE that round brass piece is already grounded...and the saw runs 
it must have broke off and is touching someplace to give me that reading..
will pull flywheel and look into it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

So your 009 has no spark? Taking off the flywheel sounds like the next logical step.
What is that on the end of the wire in the nylon block, looks like a spade connector.
On the end of your long metal grounding strip is the end shaped like the one on my saw?
Turn your metal strip over to see if it is contacting the muffler.


----------



## caleath

Sorry I have been mia...fixed a blower and a edger and took in a mower ...went and looked at a tree someone wants me to take down.....

I will post pics later...be thinking of some good advice for me...this will be my first paying tree removal.


----------



## dancan

Husky's are turds !
I bring my pair of 6's to work ( well three of them) , guess which one took an early break .


----------



## pioneerguy600

My guess is you, the 660 could have stayed home.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Let me think,.....falling a tree...hmmmm ummm huh, mmmmm...LOL.
Dont let it fall on a building,..house,..vehicle,..powerlines or a person. All else is pretty much fair game.


----------



## dancan

LOL ! House , Power Lines , New Garage , and don't cut too many trees down for the new septic field !
Yes I could have done all the cutting with a 16" but what's the fun in that ?
A couple of 60ft plus pine had to go , oval shaped butt at about 26" so 066 got to play for a couple of pine trees .
The 266 was coming around nicely and then it developed a chain brake issue and a rev up issue when I put it in wood so to the truck she went .
It has to be a Husky thing ..... right ?


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys, thought I would say hi, won't be on tonight. Had service calls today and the wife worked me for the rest of the day. Picked up the smaller ultra sonic cleaner from HF today along with some t-handle allen wrenches for the shop. Can't wait to use that cleaner this weekend, see how it works on those Poopin carbs. Dan, you really shouldn't mix breeds like that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Huskies are just big orange turds,...they suck!!


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Jerry. Having a good day?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a great day Jim, got to work on some Stihls, then ran the 655 for the first time,awesome, then I thought I would work on a certain 346, it went well but I can`t get the smell off my hands and clothing...:msp_angry:


----------



## jimdad07

Bet that 655 runs great. Well, I am off to drown some worms. See you guys later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good luck with the worm drowning, ..lots of folks doin that around here now, catching some early brookies.


----------



## caleath

Whew I am beat...got the shop in somewhat better shape. Built me a teardown cleaning bench...well sorta need to screw it all together. I have it clamped together at the moment....I think its gonna be a winner...pics when I get it finished up.

I took apart a Homelite and started cleaning replaced fuel line etc. Some stuff is still soaking so hopefully tomorrow it will be running.

Lawnmower ....well dang fuel tank full of water...dump it all out rust on bottom of tank...some fuel and some 3/8ths nuts and bang around for a little while...fuel starts running from the bottom of the tank...and she didnt want to spend a bunch of money:msp_unsure: I am fairly sure I will own this one before its over. It might make a good deer camp mower...if someone steals it no bigdeal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can pick up a dozen B&S Classics any night before garbage day, the best free mowers out there unless you count the 6 Lawnboys I have snagged during spring cleanup.


----------



## Cantdog

Those old LawnBoys sure did cut grass real smooth...lot better than a B&S...but not as much grunt...couldn't use them as a "land plane" to smooth out ant hills and roots but keep them in good grass and the finish was hard to beat..LOL!!


----------



## dancan

266 , 346 , It's a six pack of .... but the 361 and the 066 well , they just rock !


----------



## Cantdog

Dan what was your brake issue?? Activating to easy??


----------



## pioneerguy600

My old 6hp IronHorse was the smoothest lawnmower I ever owned, must have weighed 40 lbs but rolled on 6" wheels.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 266 , 346 , It's a six pack of .... but the 361 and the 066 well , they just rock !


 
We all know Stihls are rock solid saws, some just won`t admit it....


----------



## caleath

Sure wish you guys could come to Texas for the gtg next Feb/Mar

It would be a blast...maybe Jerry can go and round up the rest of you and carpool down here.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> My old 6hp IronHorse was the smoothest lawnmower I ever owned, must have weighed 40 lbs but rolled on 6" wheels.



That four stroke??


----------



## farrell

evening guys! just back from delivering my uncles rebuilt jred 2071 to him. he was real impressed with his jred (it had gotten smashed by a tree a couple years ago). we went and ran it and my husky 268. he was happy as a clam after he got into some wood. the 268 was running unreal after replacing the other oil seal but after it has run for a while and is warmed up it acts like it is running out of fuel. so i am gonna replace the fue l line and filter tomarrow see if that helps. any other ideas?


----------



## caleath

I would check the fuel like for sure...does it do it no matter the level in the fuel tank?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That four stroke??


 
Yep,..green deck and a white engine, what a oinker but it cut grass without slowing down even in wet grass 6-10" tall.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You are only about 5 hrs fly time from here.


----------



## farrell

caleath said:


> I would check the fuel like for sure...does it do it no matter the level in the fuel tank?


 
i am not sure? i filled the tank, i cut for about five minutes, and was running awesome and then it started. in the cut it would bog and stall.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are only about 5 hrs fly time from here.


 
Yep...you could bring me that 090 to borrow.


----------



## caleath

farrell said:


> i am not sure? i filled the tank, i cut for about five minutes, and was running awesome and then it started. in the cut it would bog and stall.


 
I wonder if it didnt pick up something in the fuel....or would it be a issue with a miss adjusted needle valve...keeps up until wot? I am just guessing.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Dan what was your brake issue?? Activating to easy??


 
I changed the cover from a parts saw that I had , when I first started cutting it was normal but after the third tree the brake would not release completely unless I held the lever back .


----------



## farrell

caleath said:


> I wonder if it didnt pick up something in the fuel....or would it be a issue with a miss adjusted needle valve...keeps up until wot? I am just guessing.


 
idk.... so im gonna change the line and filter and see what happens.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s nothing new for them old style Husky chainbrakes, does it have the adjuster on the outside rear of the brake handle?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> idk.... so im gonna change the line and filter and see what happens.


 
Raise the metering lever .010, that will fix it for a while, a carb kit is on the horizon.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s nothing new for them old style Husky chainbrakes, does it have the adjuster on the outside rear of the brake handle?


 
Yes , I did turn back the adjuster some but when the saw started to pick up rpm's when I put it in wood to the back of the truck she went .


----------



## caleath

Great minds think alike...


anyone talk to Ron today?


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Raise the metering lever .010, that will fix it for a while, a carb kit is on the horizon.



Yep and the other thing to check is the final screen filter in the carb itself. Those will fill up with filter fuzz and you can't get enough fuel no matter how you try to tune out of it.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> [


 
i
I fixed your pic .


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


>


 
Rubbing it in Randy....?

I see you were making friends with the village idiot.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Yes , I did turn back the adjuster some but when the saw started to pick up rpm's when I put it in wood to the back of the truck she went .




I thought that's what you wanted....you know that ain't a Stihl...you don't have to move it back and forth to cut with it. LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Great minds think alike...
> 
> 
> anyone talk to Ron today?


 
I did around noon about a 009.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A bit breezy out there today Randy?


----------



## caleath

He must be eating steak.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## RandyMac

this is rubbing it in


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was thinking beans.


----------



## caleath

Oh I hope not...we will have to leave the windows open if he did.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The butts of those trees look fire scarred.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice picts Randy,..keep em coming.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## caleath

Is that what the black stuff is at the base of the trees?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like it Cliff.
Surfs up Randy.


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> Is that what the black stuff is at the base of the trees?


 
they be burnt, nearly all OG Redwoods have been burnt, some very badly burnt.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I noticed that on a lot of the redwoods all along the coast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going to be a nice day here tomorrow, clear sunny and +11 or so.Good day for a nature hike.


----------



## caleath

*Tree*

This is the tree that I have to remove...I am planning on taking out a section of the fence and felling it towards the pond. We have a track loader that we can push with or pull with. Its at least 4 feet thick. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looking at the limbs on that tree I would say it would fall across the fence line without musch trouble, make tyour cuts and drive in some wedges. A line to a loader is a sure bet but it would leave deep marks in the soil.


----------



## caleath

Yeah I think it will fall ok...I get to keep all the wood and get paid to cut it down...oh and I dont have to cut it up...or load or deliver it...so win win for me...
We are going to use the big stuff for the GTG.

Makes me wish I had a big winch truck to pull it with


----------



## pioneerguy600

A winch truck to pull the tree over?


----------



## caleath

I wonder where everyone is...?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> A winch truck to pull the tree over?


 

Yeah just to have sure would be handy for sure. 

I meant to say its a track hoe...not a track loader...


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you place the line high up into the tree then a 1/2 ton truck will pull it over, a heavy piece of earth moving gear would have no trouble pulling that tree over, especially where the tree is already leaning toward the intended fall line. You just have to be very careful about cutting the hinge properly,..don`t cut it off.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> So your 009 has no spark? Taking off the flywheel sounds like the next logical step.
> What is that on the end of the wire in the nylon block, looks like a spade connector.
> On the end of your long metal grounding strip is the end shaped like the one on my saw?
> Turn your metal strip over to see if it is contacting the muffler.


 
I see/saw on yours Jerry marks where it was contacting the muffler,,mine is shiny and clean as new,not touching.. studied your pic,same as mine,nothing i could do to make it touch.
found the contact point on the block was reading continuity because it is all tied into the capacitor ! LOL ! so false reading..the strip cleared the muffler by at LEAST 1/4 inch..and it looks same shape as yours,i fixed it anyway,piece of wire from strip to top handle mounting bolt and it kill's fine now 
fine stihl engineering it is


----------



## caleath

Well it should be fun for sure...gonna wait unitl the wind isnt so bad. A month or so it should die down. I will take video for sure...


----------



## caleath

I see Ron...we are having spaghetti for supper tonight...anyone want some?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you place the line high up into the tree then a 1/2 ton truck will pull it over, a heavy piece of earth moving gear would have no trouble pulling that tree over, especially where the tree is already leaning toward the intended fall line. You just have to be very careful about cutting the hinge properly,..don`t cut it off.


 

I think I will use my 026:msp_wink:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I believe the end that makes contact with the brass piece on the end of the coil kill wire has a piece missing, mine has a pioece on top that makes it look like an arrow head. That piece may contact the housing above the contact pin in the nylon block. Your solution will work even better...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I think I will use my 026:msp_wink:


 
Got a 48" bar on your 026?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Makes me wish I was there to lend a hand Cliff.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Makes me wish I was there to lend a hand Cliff.


 
No 4 foot bar for it... 

I am going to have to make do with a 3 foot bar with some skip tooth on my 440.

Should work huh?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I see Ron...we are having spaghetti for supper tonight...anyone want some?


 
Thats what i had ,with my home made sausage


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure thing, a ported 440 can handle that tree nicely. Not that you would want to fell trees that size all day long but one tree would be no problem.


----------



## RandyMac

just snapped this shot, this is my street looking south. It ends at a pier.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Can`t see anything wrong there Randy,..looks good from here.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure thing, a ported 440 can handle that tree nicely. Not that you would want to fell trees that size all day long but one tree would be no problem.


 
Shame of it is I will spend alot of what I am going to make buying a bar and chain to cut it down....


----------



## caleath

I am going to go eat....brb


----------



## pioneerguy600

You will end up with a bar and chain so not a total loss. I have several hundred of em....LOL


----------



## RandyMac

This is a quiet place, with only one noisy neighbor, the Pacific Ocean and all that comes with it. There is no dealing with it, can't pound on the door to tell it to shut the hell up. Those storm pics were taken five blocks away to the West.


----------



## roncoinc

WOW !! lookit all them trees with no limbs !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

North or South of Crescent?


----------



## RandyMac

I think I need to go see some trees


----------



## caleath

Randy looks like you are planning something


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You will end up with a bar and chain so not a total loss. I have several hundred of em....LOL


 
I guess so...I suppose a Stihl bar is suggested?


----------



## RandyMac

I always have a plan.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I find the Stihl Rollomatic ES bars the best but they are pricey. Oregon bars are very good, Windsor better and the GB, Sugi Hara and Total bars the cream of the crop of the non Stihl bars.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like a nice drop cut Randy, but not that tree.


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> North or South of Crescent?



left of center, NW of town.


----------



## caleath

So what gauge Jerry...my 24 inch bar is 050.

I found this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/STIHL-36-3-8-05...ultDomain_0&hash=item4aaa3653ef#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like a nice drop cut Randy, but not that tree.


 
nasty Spruce.


----------



## caleath

Nice pictures.


I would love to take a nap on the beach and listen to the waves.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I find it very hard not to hear that sound in the background.


----------



## caleath

I would sleep like a baby...

So Randy on the face side of that cut...above the angle cut are you supposed to have that large a gap before you start your back cut....that might be what I have been doing wrong.


----------



## caleath

So what do you guys think of that bar I found on ebay?


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> I find it very hard not to hear that sound in the background.


 
and it is always there, at times the surf makes dishes in the cupboards buzz.


----------



## pioneerguy600

When the surf really kicks up you can hear the clatter of the beach stones for more than a mile around here, the roar of the surf on the sand beach is rather constant and you just get used to it.


----------



## caleath

Did you see my question about the face cut?


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> I would sleep like a baby...
> 
> So Randy on the face side of that cut...above the angle cut are you supposed to have that large a gap before you start your back cut....that might be what I have been doing wrong.


 
I don't want to lead you astray. That is a step or block cut used in big, heavy, very tall timber. That diagram is calculated to have the tree nearly horizontal before hitting the stump, then gently slide off.

if it needed pitched downhill, I'd do this.


----------



## caleath

That looks more like what I am used to....


----------



## caleath

Did you see the tree that I have to cut down/?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> So what do you guys think of that bar I found on ebay?


 
That would be a real nice bar. The gauge of the chain matters not at all, all three of the most common gauges will work, last and run the same amount of time. The chain companies only come up with stuff like this to sell more product. I run it all and really have no preference.


----------



## caleath

Ron sure is quiet tonight...


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be a real nice bar. The gauge of the chain matters not at all, all three of the most common gauges will work, last and run the same amount of time. The chain companies only come up with stuff like this to sell more product. I run it all and really have no preference.


 

Good deal...I should get paid for some saw work on monday and order it then...


----------



## pioneerguy600

That 009 has got Ron working overtime...LOL.


----------



## RandyMac

I was just playing with a bar that might go on the PM850 project. It's a Winsor off a P42 with a 32" cut length. It will need adapted. Since the studs need replaced, I thought I might just well put the proper size in.


----------



## caleath

STIHL 056 SUPER CHAINSAW WITH 36" BAR | eBay

Maybe I should just buy this..


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you have future uses for a 36" bar and chain then it would be worthwhile.That tree could easily be cut down with a 24" bar.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That 056 Super would have some grunt,..Randy says they are weak....LOL


----------



## caleath

yeah but what fun would that be....I dont really need a 3 foot bar. My buddy has a 460 with a 3 foot bar that I would be able to use if I wanted it...I will probably just cut it down with the 24 and use the money for something else.


----------



## caleath

056 is on my list for sure. They seem to not command too much cash. I would think folks would be clammering for them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

They all want the 076, make great milling saws.


----------



## Mastermind

I just got in from the KY GTG. We had a blast, met some fine folks and run some sweet saws. I'm tired though, must be that KY water or something.


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> I just got in from the KY GTG. We had a blast, met some fine folks and run some sweet saws. I'm tired though, must be that KY water or something.


 
I was looking at the pics...which ugly mug were you?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have checked into that thread also and watched the vids, you fellas had some fun.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in,Nytol.


----------



## caleath

I hope we have that much fun here next year...I am gonna work hard to make it happen..

I wish there were more folks close by to help.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> I was looking at the pics...which ugly mug were you?



The ugliest of all.


----------



## Mastermind

Good nite Jerry.


----------



## caleath

Fill me in on anything I can do at the one here. I have never been to one.


----------



## Mastermind

I reckon the best thing to do would be to check out all the GTG threads. But in a nutshell a feller would want to have plenty of big wood for folks to run the big saws in plus a few square cants for the timed cuts. Oh and food, gotta have food!!!!


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> I reckon the best thing to do would be to check out all the GTG threads. But in a nutshell a feller would want to have plenty of big wood for folks to run the big saws in plus a few square cants for the timed cuts. Oh and food, gotta have food!!!!


 
Thats one reason I am waiting until next year...need plenty of time to get stuff together..


I am thinking for food smoking a whole pig...I have a smoker that will hold a whole pig.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Thats one reason I am waiting until next year...need plenty of time to get stuff together..
> 
> 
> I am thinking for food smoking a whole pig...I have a smoker that will hold a whole pig.


 
I may have to drive to Texas for that!!!


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> I may have to drive to Texas for that!!!


 
You would be welcome...

Another reason for planning so far ahead...give folks time to think about coming.


----------



## Mastermind

I'm off to bed, that drive today is kicking my butt!!!


----------



## caleath

Night Randy...we will chat some more on this later.


----------



## roncoinc

Wow,,i thot i was a slug this morning !!
I'm the first one ?? 
buzy day yest,,company all day long,mostly working on laptops.
friend got a tick on him already,still snow in the woods and ticks already !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, bout time to put this thread back on page one, its almost back to page 3 .....:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All......supposed to be mid sixties here today....snow is dissappearing fast. Easy brunch with my better half and then wonder over to the shop and work on the two 49sp with pics this evening. Have a good day even if you have to run a Stihl!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Jerry you beat me by 60sec!!LOLOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning Ron, I just got back in, beautiful day here, bright sunshine,clear blue skies and going up to +11 or higher today.
How`s the 009 coming along?


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL...Looks like all three of us just sat down and started typing at the same time, ole Ron hit submit mere seconds before me,Robin, you were only seconds behind me...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, heading off to church this morning. Fish fry and swimming yesterday. No new saws


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning Ron, I just got back in, beautiful day here, bright sunshine,clear blue skies and going up to +11 or higher today.
> How`s the 009 coming along?


 
Coming along good,hope it will be GOING along soon ! LOL !
reminds of a mini mac 
switch work well.
found bar adjust bolt missing,fixed that,dressed bar,sharpened chain.
i feel i should put a carb kit in it to finish.


----------



## Cantdog

Ticks already?? I hate ticks...a close friend of mine's wife got Lyme Desease from one of the litttle buggers. She is not well these days. You know here on the coast we didn't have ticks until just a few years ago let alone Lyme ticks. That reminds me, I gotta do the Advantix on the dogs Monday......


----------



## roncoinc

Oh yeh, TICKS !!
I buy Permethrin at a box store and mix it myself to the strength i want to use it for.. yard spray,garden or on me or clothing.
this stuff is safe enough watered down correctally it is used for head lice on children..
stronger once dry no effect on skin.. can spray a dog house and when dry no problem..it is what LL Bean uses on thier bug repellant clothing.. a good dose will hold up for a couple washings.
i mix up a spray bottle and set it outside the door,when i go out i spray myself lightly,no tick last year 

Sawyer Products Clothing Permethrin 24oz SP657


----------



## pioneerguy600

They are a little different but no wheres as bad as a Mini Mac ,the 020 is closer to the Mac 6, they are a true test of ones patience.
The 009 I had apart yesterday needs some work on the oil pump, likely a diaphragm or gasket as it is dripping oil around the pump, it is a freeby so I can invest a couple bucks in it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oh yeh, TICKS !!
> I buy Permethrin at a box store and mix it myself to the strength i want to use it for.. yard spray,garden or on me or clothing.
> this stuff is safe enough watered down correctally it is used for head lice on children..
> stronger once dry no effect on skin.. can spray a dog house and when dry no problem..it is what LL Bean uses on thier bug repellant clothing.. a good dose will hold up for a couple washings.
> i mix up a spray bottle and set it outside the door,when i go out i spray myself lightly,no tick last year
> 
> Sawyer Products Clothing Permethrin 24oz SP657


 
Good advise on the Tic problem, we don`t have them here yet.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are a little different but no wheres as bad as a Mini Mac ,the 020 is closer to the Mac 6, they are a true test of ones patience.
> The 009 I had apart yesterday needs some work on the oil pump, likely a diaphragm or gasket as it is dripping oil around the pump, it is a freeby so I can invest a couple bucks in it.


 
Dont know why that piece didnt touch the muffler,enuf room under it to run a wire !
tnx for taking the effort on the pix.


----------



## roncoinc

News just said still two feet of snow in deep woods.
400 pages soon ?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good advise on the Tic problem, we don`t have them here yet.


 
What you have to look for on the gallon jug is that as the killing ingrediant...
works on anything with an exoskeleton.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Heck,...we`ll make 400 before noon. I think there is a piece missing on the long metal extension on your 009, the very tip should have an arrowhead looking affair on it to bump up against the carb air box cowling., that might put enough pressure on the strip to bend it downward when the switch is pushed forward.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heck,...we`ll make 300 before noon. I think there is a piece missing on the long metal extension on your 009, the very tip should have an arrowhead looking affair on it to bump up against the carb air box cowling., that might put enough pressure on the strip to bend it downward when the switch is pushed forward.


 
Are you folowing me around ? 
funny how people want to work on saws but cant read directons..
i find carb manuals easy to follow.. a new kit is cheap enough and one variable eliminated.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I`m not following you around but I can`t get away from here just yet so I been playing with the 009 some more and I can see where it makes ground in two places when the switch is shoved ahead to stop the engine. The grounding point on the very front end escapes attention upon a fast cursory examination but when I played around with it a bit it became more evident.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lots of fellows going fishing this morning and stopping here to pick up keys to the back woods gates, they keep interrupting me from my chainsaw repairing duties....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

That 655 put more of a beating on me than I originally thought, my back is a little stiff this morning and the shoulders are complaning...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

400!!!!!!!!!! uttahere2:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

woops not yet... 400!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hmmmm.. not good at that am I? I think i got a coil for my C5!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Come on guys, help me out here, we have to get 400 by noon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning Jacob, that is good news for the C5


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,now yaaaa, we hit 400.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

So wheres Cliff was he here last night?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Yea just still havent sold my 10-10 :mad2:


----------



## roncoinc

Trying to get on the radio call in flea market and sell this thing..
cuts surprissingly well.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Iz7qRwNQQQ4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That 655 put more of a beating on me than I originally thought, my back is a little stiff this morning and the shoulders are complaning...LOL


 
Gettin old buddy ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Ron, Randy told me he wants a big Ol green craftsman


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok, just as I thought, the oil pump diaphragm on the 009 is the problem causing it to weep oil all over the place. Gonna order a new one tomorrow, I can see through it when held up to the light, all the rubber coating is gone.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Gettin old buddy ??


 
Yep,..you got it that 655 is a bit of an animal....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

That green Craftsman sounds pretty good for a plastic saw, wonder how many hours of runtime you can get out of one kept in good running condition and run on proper fuel mix?


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok, just as I thought, the oil pump diaphragm on the 009 is the problem causing it to weep oil all over the place. Gonna order a new one tomorrow, I can see through it when held up to the light, all the rubber coating is gone.



I've gotten to the point of just ordering several at a time and changing them when a new saw shows up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

First one I`ve had go here, only worked a few over as they are not real popular around here. This is number 7 for me and still got a couple more sitting in the storage shed, I noticed they were drooling oil also, better get a few of those diaphragms I guess.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> First one I`ve had go here, only worked a few over as they are not real popular around here. This is number 7 for me and still got a couple more sitting in the storage shed, I noticed they were drooling oil also, better get a few of those diaphragms I guess.


 
Dont forget carb kits for em also..


----------



## pioneerguy600

I always have carb kits on hand but I have not put a kit in a 009 yet, until recently our gasoline has been without E added, they just brought that crap in here this spring, will be lots of OPP showing up soon needing lines,filters and carb kits. Get lots of good saws cheap,...LOL


----------



## caleath

Wow you guys have been busy...I stayed up way too late last night. Probably 130 am. My dang elbow was killing me. Stinky Husky trying to get it to start, made my elbow flare up. 

Not sure whats on the books for today. I know my buddy took in some more saws for me to fix. 

So Jerry when are you going to come down and help me with this tree. I do wish more folks from here lived closer. 

Be patient Jacob someone will come along and snatch that thing up..

Ron we missed you last night. Robin too.

400 pages woooohooo and I have the 6000th post Sure is quiet in here....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Sure hope so Cliff, the shipping to that guy in Maine was gonna be 32 bucks, so 82 dollars as a grand total :jester:
I also posted it on craigslist, no bites there.


----------



## Mastermind

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sure hope so Cliff, the shipping to that guy in Maine was gonna be 32 bucks, so 82 dollars as a grand total :jester:
> I also posted it on craigslist, no bites there.



What are you getting rid off here. I've missed it by being late again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This thread was busy this morning, slowed down some this afternoon, hope it picks up again this evening.Guess I will just have to coach you from here Cliff, that is not a really tricky tree to take down.


----------



## roncoinc

Bbbuuuuuuuurrrrppppppppppp !!!!!!!!!!!
Oops,gotta go change my depends


----------



## roncoinc

There !! mess cleaned up ..
went an visited some farmer friends today,,going to have to help cut up some pine for the sugar house..he has an excavator to hold the wood up !! how easier can THAT be !!?? 
none of it over 18 inches,about 4 cord to cut to 3 ft lengths.
wont need much of a saw for that but a 394 would be fun :biggrinbounce2:
came home with a new 1/2 gal maple syrup,,5 lbs of home made bacon,,a FULL cup of maple sugar ! ( very rare ) and a 1lb delmonico steak off of some kind of beef critter i cant remember the name of.. 
i gave sugar momma a D-earth filter and one hp motor setup they used to pre filter the sap..food grade D-earth and all was FDA approved and she loved it  she said i dint have to worry about maple syrup again .
she's now making maple liquor,tasted it,but not enuf,i can still almost type ! LOL ! awsome stuff man ! 
then went and visted another that has several greehouse to start veggie plants,some of his tomatoes a foot tall already.. i fix his saws too.. 
todays list again shot to hell !! 
but i had a good time


----------



## roncoinc

OH !! the bacon !
it's ok if you drool


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lard fest for Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

mastermind7864 said:


> What are you getting rid off here. I've missed it by being late again.


 
What ?? are you looking for a 10-10 ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> What ?? are you looking for a 10-10 ??


 
He is trying to sell one.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lard fest for Ron.


 
Oh,,i forgot the dozen fresh eggs picked off the chicken tree today..
gonna be one hell of a breakfst tommorow !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> He is trying to sell one.


 
Oh,i got one all boxed ready to ship FF33 was interested in but he went after a 391 instead.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That was a pretty nice 10-10 you had there Ron, fix that rear handle and it would make a nice looking saw.


----------



## firefighter33

I still want it Ron.. Just have to wait for the eagle to s##t this week.
Im still on the hunt for a 372xp with no luck even put up a bunch of 064 stuff almost enough to put 1 together! Guess im not supposed to have one??:msp_mad:


----------



## firefighter33

Anybody in here have one laying around???:help:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That was a pretty nice 10-10 you had there Ron, fix that rear handle and it would make a nice looking saw.


 
That is a good looking one and snappy for sure,.
the replacement handle is in the box with it..sand and paint and replace it and should make a very nice example of an old mac


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> What ?? are you looking for a 10-10 ??


 


pioneerguy600 said:


> He is trying to sell one.


 
Me, sell a saw???? Not in a while. I've been making enough lately on repair work to pay my meager bills and support the CAD. I thought someone had a 10-10 to sell though. :msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did you put lots of peanuts in with it, case it gets hungry....:msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind

Oh yeah. That 011AV Ron sent me is running again. That saw nearly got chunked more than once. It had a bad plug wire that grounded out under compression, with the spark out it fired fine though. PITA but running very well finally!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> Me, sell a saw???? Not in a while. I've been making enough lately on repair work to pay my meager bills and support the CAD. I thought someone had a 10-10 to sell though. :msp_tongue:


 
Yea,...Jacob is tryin to sell one. Not havin much luck unless he got a taker today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> Oh yeah. That 011AV Ron sent me is running again. That saw nearly got chunked more than once. It had a bad plug wire that grounded out under compression, with the spark out it fired fine though. PITA but running very well finally!!


 
They don`t all come easy...


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> They don`t all come easy...


 
This one was more aggravating than normal for sure. Bad piston, but the jug cleaned up. New seals, but it also failed the vac test at the reed plate. Then the spark plug wire.


----------



## firefighter33

u guys even pulled Randy in here


----------



## jimdad07

Hey boys. Been one helluva a busy one today. Moved rocks out of the yard today, put six inches of sand in a very long ditch in order to put a primary electrical entrance in. Tested out my ultrasonic cleaner on that poopin carb, it cleaned it great but didn't work. Going to have to get a couple of rebuild kits I suppose.


----------



## Mastermind

firefighter33 said:


> u guys even pulled Randy in here


 
It's a great thread, been checking in regularly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You have been a busy boy, sounds like many of my days...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## firefighter33

mastermind7864 said:


> It's a great thread, been checking in regularly.


 
Yes it is.. Hard to keep up with thou


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Evening all, had a great church sermon today! 
Im gonna be getting my C5 Coil sometime this week! hopefully ill get my 330 intake boot tomorrow! But patience is virtue i guess


----------



## roncoinc

mastermind7864 said:


> This one was more aggravating than normal for sure. Bad piston, but the jug cleaned up. New seals, but it also failed the vac test at the reed plate. Then the spark plug wire.


 
Why you think i sent it to YOU !!??? LOL !!!
aggrivation from mail order ! 
dont feel special Randy,i give away ALL the stihl stuff i get


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Evening all, had a great church sermon today!
> Im gonna be getting my C5 Coil sometime this week! hopefully ill get my 330 intake boot tomorrow! But patience is virtue i guess


 
Did you get that link on the 330 boot repair thread ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Why you think i sent it to YOU !!??? LOL !!!
> aggrivation from mail order !
> dont feel special Randy,i give away ALL the stihl stuff i get


 
And I give away all the Husky stuff I get..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Yea i did read that thanks Ron! The boot was in peices so I figured the new one would be in soon. (hopefully) But im planning on selling, and if im going to sell it. I want it done right lol.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Hey boys. Been one helluva a busy one today. Moved rocks out of the yard today, put six inches of sand in a very long ditch in order to put a primary electrical entrance in. Tested out my ultrasonic cleaner on that poopin carb, it cleaned it great but didn't work. Going to have to get a couple of rebuild kits I suppose.


 
Jim,,sometimes you may only need the minor rebuild kit and is cheaper than a major..usually all that is needed is the metering diaphram,,sometimes the fuel pump..if you can squirt carb cleaner in the low jet hole and see it coming out inside the carb throat you dont need the full kit with the welch plugs and needle and lever etc..
all you have to do is look at that metering diaphram,does it look like a fresh condom out of the wrapper and as supple ?? if it aint you need a new one..i cant believe how many mess around with a carb when they are so easy..actually only need two parts,fuel pump and metering diaphram,rest gets cleaned,can even re use the gaskets if needed.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> and i give away all the husky stuff i get..


 
ouch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 056 kid

upper cut #####es. . .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> ouch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Well,...sometimes trade...LOL


----------



## firefighter33

I got a 064 for trade Jerry!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

firefighter33 said:


> I got a 064 for trade Jerry!!:msp_thumbsup:


 
Pictures or it didnt happen


----------



## roncoinc

Some symptoms of bad metering diaphram.
tip saw foreward and engine bogs,,fuel puddling by diaphram not closing soon enough..some say lever setting i say diaphram.
return to idle is slow,takes awhile to idle down,diaphram not shutting off fuel quick enough..
low idle screw not as responsive as it should be..metering diaphram.
are others but to much bacon tonite 
fuel pump issues,,hard starting and not pulling fuel up from the tank..not to be confused with low jet not set rich enough or metering diaphram problems.
Or metering lever settings.


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks for the info Ron. I put the inlet needle in the cleaner also and it came out of there with no shoulder on it, must of just been some dirt. I really liked that cleaner, wish I picked one up a ling time ago. It's neat to look into it when it is cleaning with the blue light on. You can see the crud coming off of it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

All my Huskies are gone, the shop smells rather nice lately...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## firefighter33

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Pictures or it didnt happen


----------



## Mastermind

I'll be sitting by the mailbox. Jerry and Ron have both got my address!


----------



## roncoinc

056 kid said:


> upper cut #####es. . .


 
WTH ??? you into that hippie hay again ??
find your way back into your happy place and it will all be good again.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Some symptoms of bad metering diaphram.
> tip saw foreward and engine bogs,,fuel puddling by diaphram not closing soon enough..some say lever setting i say diaphram.
> return to idle is slow,takes awhile to idle down,diaphram not shutting off fuel quick enough..
> low idle screw not as responsive as it should be..metering diaphram.
> are others but to much bacon tonite
> fuel pump issues,,hard starting and not pulling fuel up from the tank..not to be confused with low jet not set rich enough or metering diaphram problems.
> Or metering lever settings.


 
This one, and I have one myself I gave to my nephew doing the same thing, it idles great, pull the throttle and it bogs and then stalls out. I was thinking it was a fuel issue when I took the carb apart and found that the screen inside of it was plugged solid. Might even be as simple as the tank not venting.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> All my Huskies are gone, the shop smells rather nice lately...:msp_thumbup:


 
Good deal Jerry, I have worked in human waste that smells better.


----------



## firefighter33

pioneerguy600 said:


> All my Huskies are gone, the shop smells rather nice lately...:msp_thumbup:


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks for the info Ron. I put the inlet needle in the cleaner also and it came out of there with no shoulder on it, must of just been some dirt. I really liked that cleaner, wish I picked one up a ling time ago. It's neat to look into it when it is cleaning with the blue light on. You can see the crud coming off of it.


 
What ??? needs a shoulder to hold onto the lever !
i leave the cover up on mine to see 
my little one has the blue light also,,i like it for carbs MUCH better than the bigger one,more powerfull for the size.. can fit two carbs in it too.
what you using for solution ??
i let it run a couple dozen cycles or more when i have a carb in it..cant see how just a few minits can clean out some of that crap..


----------



## roncoinc

firefighter33 said:


>


 
Put those parts in that washing machine with a couple of bricks and they clean up real nice


----------



## firefighter33

Yep its a little dirty. I think im turning into a husky Fan:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> What ??? needs a shoulder to hold onto the lever !
> i leave the cover up on mine to see
> my little one has the blue light also,,i like it for carbs MUCH better than the bigger one,more powerfull for the size.. can fit two carbs in it too.
> what you using for solution ??
> i let it run a couple dozen cycles or more when i have a carb in it..cant see how just a few minits can clean out some of that crap..


 
I meant the mark that you find on the inlet needle where it sits down into the needle seat. It looked at first like it was worn out, but when it came out of the cleaner the mark was gone. I only ran it through four cycles.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ring around the collar,..


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ring around the collar,..


 
Tide is a great cleaner. I used Krud Kutter btw.


----------



## firefighter33

I just use the parts washer just havent got around to it yet, And hoping to trade this away soon.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> All my Huskies are gone, the shop smells rather nice lately...:msp_thumbup:


 
oke: well !! all the stihl's are out of MY shop and it dont smell like some yuppie , greenie , tofu eating flowered shower thong wearing ,blutooth over the ear , LL bean third world clothing manufacturer wearing wannabe i'm gonna buy one because everybody else does and i want to be cool like them even tho i dont cut wood type of air freshener ..
..............
wow  i may have to re do that and tweek it a bit for my sig


----------



## jimdad07

At least we can all agree on Dolmars.


----------



## firefighter33

roncoinc said:


> oke: well !! all the stihl's are out of MY shop and it dont smell like some yuppie , greenie , tofu eating flowered shower thong wearing ,blutooth over the ear , LL bean third world clothing manufacturer wearing wannabe i'm gonna buy one because everybody else does and i want to be cool like them even tho i dont cut wood type of air freshener ..
> ..............
> wow  i may have to re do that and tweek it a bit for my sig


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> oke: well !! all the stihl's are out of MY shop and it dont smell like some yuppie , greenie , tofu eating flowered shower thong wearing ,blutooth over the ear , LL bean third world clothing manufacturer wearing wannabe i'm gonna buy one because everybody else does and i want to be cool like them even tho i dont cut wood type of air freshener ..
> ..............
> wow  i may have to re do that and tweek it a bit for my sig


 
You must be tired by now Ron,..time for a nap....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

firefighter33 said:


> I just use the parts washer just havent got around to it yet, And hoping to trade this away soon.


 
What we used to do for stuff that needed a good cleaning was tie it to the back of the truck on a long rope and drive down dirt roads...
should work on a stihl ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Jerry do you know a good way to Polish a Stihl up? I always heard Tire polish, does it really work?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Real woodsmen run Stihls!!


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Jerry do you know a good way to Polish a Stihl up? I always heard Tire polish, does it really work?


 
Armor All works pretty good for most of it.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You must be tired by now Ron,..time for a nap....LOL


 
Yeh i am 
having a good time tho..
if i get out of control just put me to bed 
bacon does funny things to me ...
cholesterol overload affect the brain ??


----------



## firefighter33

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Jerry do you know a good way to Polish a Stihl up? I always heard Tire polish, does it really work?


 
Theres ur pics. What u got??


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Jerry do you know a good way to Polish a Stihl up? I always heard Tire polish, does it really work?


 
Tire Gel is supposed to clean them up. Mine never get cleaned with anything but compressed air. They are always ready to go cut, work for their keep and definitely not show saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yeh i am
> having a good time tho..
> if i get out of control just put me to bed
> bacon does funny things to me ...
> cholesterol overload affect the brain ??


 
Dont know, I got no cholesterol,...but JD does without a doubt.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

firefighter33 said:


> Theres ur pics. What u got??


 
Haha nice trade! i think i got a couple of parts if you need any?


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Jerry do you know a good way to Polish a Stihl up? I always heard Tire polish, does it really work?


 
You cant polish a turd,do like i said,drag it down a dirt road behind the truck 

That black majic tire polish can make plastic look pretty good for awhile..or the plastic bumper cleaner polish,or just bar oil ?


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Jacob, you working hard today?

No Cliff tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

All mine get is bar oil.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> All mine get is bar oil.


 
I am guilty of the OCD cleaning every now and then. They at least get the air compressor at the end of every day they are used.


----------



## firefighter33

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Haha nice trade! i think i got a couple of parts if you need any?


 
Im trying to get rid of these:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

firefighter33 said:


> Im trying to get rid of these:msp_biggrin:


 
Try fleabay, you might make some to put towards another saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea ,mine get the compressed air after every use and the bar oil polishes them up.


----------



## roncoinc

Uh oh,,raining out............
i just remembered,,was rebuilding the carb on the woodsplitter when the guys showed up and distracted me..engine and carb covered over but everything else getting wet,tools and all 
time for a piece of bacon


----------



## pioneerguy600

The grease from all that bacon will be good for polishing orange turds.


----------



## jimdad07

At least it smell a little better.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Robin.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The grease from all that bacon will be good for polishing orange turds.


 
cruel,,just downright cruell...


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jim what model pull-on are you having carb trouble with??


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jim what model pull-on are you having carb trouble with??


 
3516AVX, has a W26C Zama Carb on it. I may be way off track in my thinking though, still learning how to trouble shoot saws, I think the pro saws are much easier to deal with than these throw away saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> cruel,,just downright cruell...


 
Naw,..LOL,..them being Huskies ,.they will really like each other, and it will make them smell better....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> 3516AVX, has a W26C Zama Carb on it. I may be way off track in my thinking though, still learning how to trouble shoot saws, I think the pro saws are much easier to deal with than these throw away saws.




Just wondering..I 've got a 4218 something or other here at the shop....guy left it haven't seen him yet to tell him what I found. Anyway I figured it needed carb kit...searched online... kit was like $17.00 but a whole new carb was only $24.00....I can't rebuild one for $7.00...you might look into going that route..cheap enough.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Just wondering..I 've got a 4218 something or other here at the shop....guy left it haven't seen him yet to tell him what I found. Anyway I figured it needed carb kit...searched online... kit was like $17.00 but a whole new carb was only $24.00....I can't rebuild one for $7.00...you might look into going that route..cheap enough.


 
Not a bad idea, I was looking at that option myself.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just sitting back feeding my stove cookies.


----------



## caleath

Wow you guys have been busy...

Me too...went and helped with saws again...I will have some pictures later...

I got to work on the 056 today too....what a mess someone tried to fix the oil pump drive gears with jb weld....burnt up the whole mess....the guy wants a new bar and chain....guess what size...20 inches...on a 056? I am thinking of seeing if I can work a deal for it and give him something else.

I knocked out 6 more saws in 2 hours or so..I should charge more but I am probably going to be getting all of his saw business.


----------



## caleath

How do you like this one I found today...


----------



## pioneerguy600

What you got there, Cliff.


----------



## jimdad07

You been busy Cliff. I am still fighting with a couple of Poopin Pros, pretty sure I know what I have to do, just have to get parts. I just went out and cleaned the carb on the one I gave my nephew and it is still doing the same thing that the other one is. Pretty sure I have it narrowed down. Well, time for me to head for bed, have a good night guys.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> how do you like this one i found today...



wtf?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> What you got there, Cliff.


 
Some redneck mechanic at some point put the wrong fuel line on a 290. It was too short so he took some tygon and shoved in into the Stihl line. It must have worked for a little while...not anymore.

Another 290 I worked on had teflon tape wrapped around the oring on the fuel cap. I dont know what they were using for mix but the plug was a mess. White ash all over it shorting out the plug...

Not a single saw was anywhere clean....I at least blow mine off with air when I am done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You will come across a lot of crap out there working on everybodys saws, rednecks, hillbilly and back yard engineered are all on the table when you take in all comers.


----------



## caleath

I still have the 056 to fix, there is a 026, Johnsred of some kind and a homelite...and who knows what else...oh that stinky Husky 61 and a 235 I think left to fix.

I am probably fixing them way to cheap...most dont take more than 15 mins to fix.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some are diamonds,..some are stones. Then there are Huskies..LOL


----------



## caleath

And how...I am looking forward to working on that old Johnny thought...I guess its good I am getting exposed to alot more different saws...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good way to get experience on many makes of saws, you soon learn which saws are easiest to work on and which ones are good quality.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good way to get experience on many makes of saws, you soon learn which saws are easiest to work on and which ones are good quality.


 
Yep and the Stihls...no matter which ones....are the ones I like the most.

The Dolmar would be next....I did run it for an hour today...I like.


----------



## pioneerguy600

They are good quality saws, only the mechanics see what we see, a user is just that, they only know what a saw feels like and that it runs. A mechanic knows what they are made of, how they are made and what makes them tick.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting late here, time for shut eye,..Nytol.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Yep and the Stihls...no matter which ones....are the ones I like the most.
> 
> The Dolmar would be next....I did run it for an hour today...I like.



Cliff I fix saws, blowers, and trimmers. Any two-stroke ***. I too have seen some redneck rigs. I think that working on so many different brand makes for a better mechanic. As for clean saws, never seen one, unless they are new. :msp_tongue:


----------



## caleath

Jerry they are well made even the cheap ones...The dolmar seems to be too.


Randy I can only imagine....I worked on a Mantis tiller today too...

It would run for a few mins then stop...lock up tight as ####s hatband...

Piston hosed up bad get warm and lock up tight.


----------



## caleath

Night fellas.. I am beat.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...Foggy....drizzely....wet ....warm here today. Not a good day for outside work so probably a shop day. Have an 026 to go through..tune up.. bleeding bar oil. Also a 335XPT climbing saw the local Stihl dealer said needed a P&C......it has pretty stiff comp so I doubt that...we'll see. And of course I may be able to get some time for the two 49s I'm working on. Have a good day.....


----------



## roncoinc

Same weather here,,,said maybe sun later today.
I hope so,i have to spend some time gathering some tools and stuff together i havent used in awhile and check them out.
i actually took on a THREE day job for later this week


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, WET AND RAINY TODAY


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> 3516AVX, has a W26C Zama Carb on it. I may be way off track in my thinking though, still learning how to trouble shoot saws, I think the pro saws are much easier to deal with than these throw away saws.


 
Jim,,that zama is a C1M model,w26c,.
rebuild kits.
RB-129
GND-70
should be less than $10 delivered


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning all, WET AND RAINY TODAY


 
raining world over or what ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> raining world over or what ?


 
The worlds coming to an end! haha, everyone go steal the saws they'v always wanted!


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,, customs form # CP64412099US
priority mail,is it there yet ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,, customs form # CP64412099US
> priority mail,is it there yet ??


 
LOL,...HA...HA..might see it in 3 weeks, yours arrive yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all,..its been bright sunshine here this morning but its supposed to cloud over and get some rain later today. Got to go pickup parts all over Burnside, easy drive from here.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...HA...HA..might see it in 3 weeks, yours arrive yet?


 
Nothing here yet  any idea when to expect it ??
i thot shipping priority to your end would be quicker ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

You are forgetting Customs, they are the black hole where all parcels go to and get held up for a week, maybe two and on some occasions the parcel never comes out again.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Finally got my part in, Gotta go get in here in alittle while.


----------



## caleath

Bad storms here last night...got called out early this am for offices with no power.

Probably going to be a long day.


----------



## PLMCRZY

Ya we had some severe storms as well last night. We needed it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Update for you Ron;
The Postal checker/tracker here says the saw is at your Postal Station, that it arrived around 6:29 AM this morning. You should get a notice from them today.


----------



## RandyMac

We got a measly half inch of rain overnight, mostly sunny now.

Just got back from the Doc, I have the innards of a god. Everything checked out, BP is getting closer to where it should be. The Radiologist was freaked out by the right shoulder, lots of damage, appearently being held together mostly by the muscles. I already knew that:msp_tongue:
Another couple weeks I'll back to my derisive self.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s the attitude Randy,..keep that finger up and you will be fine.
I have caused my doctor much concern also, first time he got to see my X Ray records he thought I was Lee Majors, remember Million Dollar Man,. From my Motocrossing days, ..LOL. My new dentist also had a similar jolt.


----------



## RandyMac

I have all my teeth still, never had a cavity. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chipherder

Man, you guys have been busy!
Went to the cabin for three days and 408 pages. Took a while to catch up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s amazing Randy, I`ve had 5 knocked out. Upper right sinus cavity and facial bones caved in.


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> Man, you guys have been busy!
> Went to the cabin for three days and 408 pages. Took a while to catch up.


 
Hey Chip glad youre back...have fun?


----------



## chipherder

Good to be back, but sure was nice to get away from the news for a while. No phone or internet out there, just lanterns, and a generator to run the coffee pot. A little slice of heaven.


----------



## caleath

I could use a solid week of that...


----------



## roncoinc

The rain stopped and the sun came out and the temp came up nicely as a delivery truck pulled in and left a box on my porch 
you can all sing along with me,the happy happy joy joy song !! 


<font face="Verdana" size="1" color="#999999"><br/><a href="http://www.myspace.com/video/vid/2819159" style="font: Verdana">Happy, happy, joy, joy</a><br/><object width="425px" height="360px" ><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="movie" value="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=2819159,t=1,mt=video"/><embed src="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=2819159,t=1,mt=video" width="425" height="360" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object><br/><a href="http://www.myspace.com/102226160" style="font: Verdana">The Prince of all Mexicans</a> | <a href="http://www.myspace.com/video" style="font: Verdana">Myspace Video</a></font>


----------



## caleath

OH crap Ron wont be good for anything now. He must have opened it by now...I smell orange turd all the way in Texas:msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> OH crap Ron wont be good for anything now. He must have opened it by now...I smell orange turd all the way in Texas:msp_smile:


 
:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:uttahere2


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Cliff, I got a Mini-Mac Ill give away! HAHA
Got mad at it today, put a big gouge in my hand after i hit it haha.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

them things do tend to bite back. better to slap it in the flank rather than punch it in the mouth. better yet, a good swift kick in the handle.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Whewwww,...what a relief, very glad to hear the saw made it to Ron. I bet it didn`t suffer any damage in shipping.


----------



## caleath

We wont find out for a few days Jerry...Ron is too busy hugging and kissin it to get one here and tell us how she looks.

I bet he still smells like bacon.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Cliff, I got a Mini-Mac Ill give away! HAHA
> Got mad at it today, put a big gouge in my hand after i hit it haha.


 
Send to Jim...he loves those things.


----------



## caleath

I thought I would spend some points and make our thread a Sticky....I bet we get a fight out of this one.:msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Man....just came back from eating and couldn`t find this thread, thought it got pulled or sumpthin. Next thing I see it pop up in the stickies,..we be stickers now...LOL


----------



## dancan

Man , I turned around and lost the thread . 
Now it's a sticky , I'm sure that's going to cause a fight !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was up Dan?


----------



## dancan

I see Jerry used some tail light tape on the box !


----------



## caleath

I bought it fair and square....1,000 points at that. Sometimes it pays to be a blabberfingers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep ,..that be redneck tail light tape.


----------



## caleath

Jerry I bet the post office is glad to get that thing out of their trucks...stinkin up the place


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was up Dan?


 
I sorted out the chain brake on the 266 , the roll pin in the linkage disappeared , It must have been scared of the 066 .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a bunch of yalloooowing going on about there being too many stickies at the top of the page, another one will bring out a lot of complainers..


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Jerry I bet the post office is glad to get that thing out of their trucks...stinkin up the place


 
LOL,..it near set a record for getting from here to there in 5 business days....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I sorted out the chain brake on the 266 , the roll pin in the linkage disappeared , It must have been scared of the 066 .


 
The roll pin fell out?


----------



## caleath

Everyone can buy a sticky if they like....I am just going to ignore the ones that get upset...I figure a post that has as much activity as ours does deserves to be at the tippy top. I just hope we dont attract the rif raff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It will attract some attention no doubt..


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> It will attract some attention no doubt..


 
Maybe it was a poor choice...I wonder if I can un sticky it?


----------



## RandyMac

dammed riffraff invaded the F&L forum by mentioning it in the Chainsaw threads, we ended up with our own moderator.


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> dammed riffraff invaded the F&L forum by mentioning it in the Chainsaw threads, we ended up with our own moderator.


 
?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> The roll pin fell out?


 
I meant the split pin 721 42 52 50 .


----------



## RandyMac

Forestry and Logging, scroll up, half my posts are there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

F&L=Forestry and logging thread, in a different forum from the chainsaws threads.


----------



## RandyMac

I beatcha to it


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I meant the split pin 721 42 52 50 .


 
I knew what you meant Dan.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Randy bet me to it...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Forestry and Logging, scroll up, half my posts are there.


 THE BETTER HALF,...LOL...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

look out for spiders up there in the F&L.


----------



## caleath

I found it...I didnt see any mention of a moderator...I did see some cool hobby yarder machines...I sure am glad our land is flat.


----------



## RandyMac

cAp LoCk JeRrY


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I knew what you meant Dan.


 
I knew you knew , it's just new to me this husky stuff .


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> cAp LoCk JeRrY


 
Loud?


----------



## caleath

There are spiders up there...well I had better just stay in here where its safe.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anyone hear Ron startin up a saw?


----------



## caleath

hey ron...whats up...where is the video of the new toy?


----------



## roncoinc

Hey,,wheres the forum that the guys with BIG saws go ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think there is a Husqvarna thread on this forum somewhere


----------



## RandyMac

McCulloch


----------



## pioneerguy600

Orange?


----------



## Cantdog

Well there you go Cliff, no more hunting for this thread anymore!!

Ron where's that WAAABAA....WAAABAAA... Husky thing amyway???


----------



## roncoinc

Video ?? you wanna see a video of it cutting with a chicom tri-link safety chain ??
Jerry was thinking of my well being  
does look like the rakers have been taken down a tad  will grab enough it will bog the saw,may take some getting used to that chain,until i get another b&c for it..
dunno how he got that chain to throw chips like that ??
with that saw it's like the comercial.
" i pick things up,i put things down " 
yeh,i got a video 
saved the box,gonna re use it,the tire tracks on it look cool..


----------



## roncoinc

I gotta go take a shower,,,, i touched a stihl today and dont need to take chances with infections


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Ciff,,that spray painted homie should just need gas in the tank to run,it ran fine for me ..
check it out yet ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> I gotta go take a shower,,,, i touched a stihl today and dont need to take chances with infections


 
I dont think that was a Stihl Ron, I can smell ya from here!


----------



## roncoinc

Dunno what i been doin lately but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.........maybe karma is taking hold..
had to put the 394 down,was running out of towels 
picked up another box that came in today,,old fella from down georgia way,,likes me for some reason.. decided to send me a present 








3.4 ghz QUAD core with memory,he forgot to send the heatsink..
heres a link to it's little sibling,specs on this one not out yet 

Intel Core 2 Quad 3 GHz Processor

gonna be buzy for awhile i think


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

The Holiday Whody whady?


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Hey Ciff,,that spray painted homie should just need gas in the tank to run,it ran fine for me ..
> check it out yet ??


 
Not yet Ron...other peoples stuff has been gettin in the way....

How about the red one...keyway sheared is on the tag?


----------



## caleath

I wonder if Jim got called out for work...I did early this am...and I am beat.

Ron where are you going to put that motherboard on a chainsaw.?


----------



## caleath

Hey fellas I have a 056 magnum to fix...the oil pump gears are shot...are the parts going to be available you think?


----------



## jimdad07

Jim been a busy boy today, it is only going to get busier. The family bought a very established cheese distribution business, Ron may know the brand, "River Rat Cheese", from his escapades in New York. BTW, passed the Sandy Creek today Ron and it is running hard. Going to be a little busy in the shop too. I am going to revamp my little shop for saw work. It means adding a new bench and some wrangling of woodworking tools. I hate working with my back to a door, so my bench setup is going to look like a "U".


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Not yet Ron...other peoples stuff has been gettin in the way....
> 
> How about the red one...keyway sheared is on the tag?


 
clean up the shaft real good and the flywheel and set timing right and bolt it down tight and it should run..dont really need the key,thats just to set timing.. i didnt want to bother..
dunno about carb kit or whatever.


----------



## jimdad07

HOLY $#!&, we made to Sticky status!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> HOLY $#!&, we made to Sticky status!!!


 
Ole Cliff bought the sticky status, the thread deserved the status anyway.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ole Cliff bought the sticky status, the thread deserved the status anyway.


 
Darn right it deserves sticky status, good job on a great thread Cliff. Best place on the forum.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What makes a 346XP so hard to start when cold?


----------



## caleath

I did it just to see what would happen...not sure if its gonna stay or not..anonymity was sort of the magic of the thread.

Who knows.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> What makes a 346XP so hard to start when cold?


 
Turds freeze in the cold?


----------



## caleath

Ron have I told you how much I appreciate the care package? I just went out to the shop and stared at them again.


----------



## caleath

Its the XP....etxtra poor ...thats why


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Turds freeze in the cold?


 
Hmmmmm,...maybe.


----------



## jimdad07

Being serious about the 346xp Jerry?


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to head to bed guys. Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## caleath

Night Jim show us some pics of the shop layout when you are done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes Jim,..I have a 346 XP here that has this problem, I will figure it out and post the results.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did we get the boot?


----------



## caleath

I requested it earlier...I think we are better off not trying to stick out....we are better than that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,...all the stuff going down behind the scenes.


----------



## caleath

I honestly dont like to stick out. I like to run in the shadows.


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> I requested it earlier...I think we are better off not trying to stick out....we are better than that.


 
Probably a wise decision, although I think this is the best thread on the forum. Even a noob like me saw that pretty quickly.


----------



## caleath

Yep its a good one made up of good guys...even the noobs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Yep its a good one made up of good guys...even the noobs.


 
yep +1


----------



## caleath

Heres Randy.


----------



## Mastermind

Hello friends. I take off for a few hours and so much goes on here. Stickyed, unstickyed, several new pages to read. 

I've not had a chance to do much online today, barely crawled out from under the trimmers. Spring is here and the weedwackers won't start. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sup,..Randy?


----------



## caleath

Jerry...I might end up with the 056...whacha think one in 60% condition would be worth...no bar and chain.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sup,..Randy?



Some old stuff, I smell like dead gas even after a shower.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for people to drag all that old junk out, most won`t run or work right. Plenty of pullin and plenty of cursing....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Jerry...I might end up with the 056...whacha think one in 60% condition would be worth...no bar and chain.


 
$150-$200.


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> Some old stuff, I smell like dead gas even after a shower.


 
LOL,...Yup.


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> Some old stuff, I smell like dead gas even after a shower.


 
I hate that smell...my shop smells like it right now.


----------



## caleath

it needs a muffler and all the oil pump parts and bar and chain...you might be right.

He has a 20 inch bar on it...why would you run a 20 inch bar on an almost 100cc saw?


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> I hate that smell...my shop smells like it right now.



Yep, but this time of year it smells like money.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Varnished up old fuel is the worst, then the stuff to dissolve it don`t smell like roses either.


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> Yep, but this time of year it smells like money.


 
Just like back on the farm, no wait,..that was m,anure this time of year...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

That might be all he had, did he run it at all and what was he cutting?


----------



## PLMCRZY

Think i got a 038 Stihl lined up for my buddy. He needs it more then me. He wants me to turn it into a magnum, hopefully the guy gets back to me. Ill probably use the saw more then him


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> That might be all he had, did he run it at all and what was he cutting?


 
Hard to say...its one of the saws my buddy got for me to fix...

That stale fuel is very flammable too...gota watch that stuff.


----------



## caleath

ClayKann101 said:


> Think i got a 038 Stihl lined up for my buddy. He needs it more then me. He wants me to turn it into a magnum, hopefully the guy gets back to me. Ill probably use the saw more then him


 
Does it need p/c?


----------



## caleath

Where the heck did everyone go?


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Where the heck did everyone go?



But what do you mean???

I was hoing in off topic.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting late, been at my PM`s, time to get to bed,..Nytol


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> Does it need p/c?


 
nope guy says it runs but needs attention to turn into a real workhorse lol. Only wants $40 for it:msp_tongue:


----------



## Cantdog

Me too...late....Gee I didn't even get to say anything while we were sticky......sup with that???


----------



## caleath

ClayKann101 said:


> nope guy says it runs but needs attention to turn into a real workhorse lol. Only wants $40 for it:msp_tongue:


 
Heck of a deal..It will take some porting to get it up to the next level....

Just let me send you 40 bucks for it


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> Heck of a deal..It will take some porting to get it up to the next level....
> 
> Just let me send you 40 bucks for it


 
I still havent heard back from the guy so it maybe gone.....i hope not thought, be fun getting it going!


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> But what do you mean???
> 
> I was hoing in off topic.


 

did you learn anything in there?


----------



## caleath

Cantdog said:


> Me too...late....Gee I didn't even get to say anything while we were sticky......sup with that???


 
Sorry Robin...


----------



## chipherder

Guess it's time to turn in. Night all.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> did you learn anything in there?


 
Nope but some great cats hang out there.


----------



## SawTroll

I think there are more than enough "fights" anyway - no need to start one on purpose.....


----------



## caleath

SawTroll said:


> I think there are more than enough "fights" anyway - no need to start one on purpose.....


 
No fighting in here....the title keeps the riff raff out....not you thought Troll..........i dont know your real name.


----------



## caleath

SawTroll said:


> I think there are more than enough "fights" anyway - no need to start one on purpose.....


 
Oh and I got my first Dolmar the other day....well built machine there...


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> Nope but some great cats hang out there.


 
Very interesting over there for sure....I have poked around in there once or twice.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Very interesting over there for sure....I have poked around in there once or twice.



I've gotten to know a lot of guys all over this site.

Hello Niko!!!!!


----------



## caleath

Randy how do you like that c-7?


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Niko!!! you must be getting some sun up there by now??


I'm on the side......In the morning guys.....


----------



## caleath

Night Robin...take care.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Randy how do you like that c-7?


 
It's a great running saw, in need of a nice bar for it though. I made some bushings and put a Stihl bar on it, I think it's getting weak because of it. 

outdoorliving247 sent me that beast.


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> It's a great running saw, in need of a nice bar for it though. I made some bushings and put a Stihl bar on it, I think it's getting weak because of it.
> 
> outdoorliving247 sent me that beast.


 
Stihl Bar making it weak? 

I keep studying up on old Homelites...looks like one to not turn down if I find one.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Stihl Bar making it weak?
> 
> I keep studying up on old Homelites...looks like one to not turn down if I find one.


 
I had the pleasure to run a 750 over the weekend, other saw that I "need". :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> I had the pleasure to run a 750 over the weekend, other saw that I "need". :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I saw those pictures...that thing looks cool...I would like a chance to run one...


----------



## SawTroll

caleath said:


> No fighting in here....the title keeps the riff raff out....not you thought Troll..........i dont know your real name.



I just made a stupid post because I wanted to - I have no idea what this thread really is about..........


----------



## caleath

SawTroll said:


> I just made a stupid post because I wanted to - I have no idea what this thread really is about..........




its a free country ... Nikko is that correct?

Just guys talking saws working modding etc...just friends hanging out...the name of the thread really has nothing to do with it.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning boys. Have a great day, I'll see you guys tonight.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All....You're up early Jim..nice morning here...but it seems we are right between storms. Tomorrow gonna suck...well except I'll be in the shop working on saws. Any of you guys ever work on a Husky 335XPT????...and no, that does not stand for Xtra Pitiful Turd...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, Got my intake boot yesterday. And worked on my saw alittle last night! Have a coil coming in from a fellow member. I also noticed something yesterday I might have to get a HeliCoil for my C5 spark plug hole, the holes are stripped :angry2:


----------



## roncoinc

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mDZIBq0hL2E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## roncoinc

Going for glasses today..
with them i should "look" betterr


----------



## pioneerguy600

Saw sounds good, that chain was set up for softwood and its a poor example of a safety chain at that. I had to borrow a buddies Husqvarna bar and chain to cut anything like hardwood, it was a 24" runnin RSC chain, I don`t have any bars and chains around for the Husqvarna saws so Ron will have to come up with a suitable setup for his type of cutting conditions.


----------



## pioneerguy600

New glasses might let you sdee yourself better ,Ron and in that case you may be lookin better...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, very humid here this morning, overcast but warm, supposed to clear off soon and should be a nice day. First break of the day, grab a coffee and sandwich and off I go.


----------



## roncoinc

I should get a chance to put something on it today and try it


----------



## caleath

good morning all...gonna be nice out today. Sorry to hear about the plug hole Jake...its fixable for sure.

Ron she sounds good for a Turd.:msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind

Hello friends, rain and chilly here. I'm ordering some parts and enjoying a cup of joe.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Ron, with new glasses you might be able to see that BIG ORANGE TURDS STINK!!
........And thats all i have to say about that 

That Husky was hesitating to work too. lol
Well I finally got my 330 Homelite running, she runs pretty great. might put a video of it.


----------



## farrell

morning gentlemen. well i replaced the fuel line and filter in my husky 268 and what cuttin s.o.b. it is.:hmm3grin2orange: went and got the rest of the parts for the husky 372 xp this morning and got it put back together. can hardly wait to put it back into the wood.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> morning gentlemen. well i replaced the fuel line and filter in my husky 268 and what cuttin s.o.b. it is.:hmm3grin2orange: went and got the rest of the parts for the husky 372 xp this morning and got it put back together. can hardly wait to put it back into the wood.


 
You need to get you a 660 Adam! haha You be having these break down problems. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You need to get you a 660 Adam! haha You be having these break down problems. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
dude i got the 268 for free and it had sat for years. i bought the 372 blown up and rebuilt it. whats new?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> dude i got the 268 for free and it had sat for years. i bought the 372 blown up and rebuilt it. whats new?


 
Wow! great Deal, sent you a rep for that one lol. 
Whats wrong with the Jonsered you got?


----------



## farrell

Chainsaw maXX said:


> Wow! great Deal, sent you a rep for that one lol.
> Whats wrong with the Jonsered you got?


 
thanks! it was my uncle saw he dropped a tree on it a couple years ago. i just started fixin saws in february and told him i would rebuild it for him. so a couple hundred bucks later it is running like new and he is a happy logger.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> thanks! it was my uncle saw he dropped a tree on it a couple years ago. i just started fixin saws in february and told him i would rebuild it for him. so a couple hundred bucks later it is running like new and he is a happy logger.


 
Iv always wanted to own a bigger Jonnie, I have a 2150 now and that thing is just a beast! haha


----------



## farrell

it is a nice 2071 the same as the husky 371 and 372. they are nice saws!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> it is a nice 2071 the same as the husky 371 and 372. they are nice saws!


 
But ill always be a die hard Stihl man, Just the occasional Jonnie haha


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas....the guy I fix saws for tells me to come by today...he has some saws for me and has something " for " me....he states its a big dolmar?


I cant wait to get off work now...oh and had a 024 wood boss show up at the shop..not sure who dropped it off?


----------



## chipherder

Sounds like you started a good relationship when you helped him out the other day, and some good karma's coming your way.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

OOOO Cliff you gotta post pics!


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> Sounds like you started a good relationship when you helped him out the other day, and some good karma's coming your way.


 
Yeah I thik so...looks like the Dolmar is a 122s he mentioned a 10-10 and some other saws....

I might get the 056 too.


----------



## roncoinc

Ok you little saw peons..
took that little safety bar and chain off the 394 Jerry sent me..
i can appreciate the fact he knows i'm an old little guy and didnt want me to hurt myself but i went and put THIS on it today..
when i get all the wood chips off me and outta my hair and my face stops hurting from smiling so much and my ears stop ringing i will post the video 

Jerry !!  Jerry !!  Jerry !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lookin good!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff, I hope the Dolmar is a 122Super or SL, they are 70 cc`s.


----------



## caleath

Off to a meeting for school back in a hour.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I worked on a 372 this afternoon,...I can`t get the smell off me,Helpppp.


----------



## dancan

I know what you mean I finished sorting out the 266 brake issue .
Smell was outside so I wouldn't stink out the shop .


----------



## caleath

I sure did expect more out of you guys than two post.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I sure did expect more out of you guys than two post.


 
Well,,there are more coming


----------



## caleath

I sure hope so I didnt work hard all day to come home to this.


----------



## roncoinc

I have to admit,i cheated on the b&c on the 394,,i used a frostbite bar and a frostbite chain..that combo will give any saw an advantage


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I sure hope so I didnt work hard all day to come home to this.


 
Wanna see a video of a REAL saw in some 18in WHITE oak ?? HARD white oak  not pine or wimpy wood ! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lets see,mmmm,Frostbite chain and bar...that makes that saw a frozen turd saw....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Wanna see a video of a REAL saw in some 18in WHITE oak ?? HARD white oak  not pine or wimpy wood ! LOL !!


 
Nawwwww,..I already seen em in every kinda wood there is,....who am I kidding,..bring it on!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Oh,..and remember,..Huskies SUCK!!


----------



## chipherder

roncoinc said:


> Well,,there are more coming


 
Looking forward to them, that's a heckuva saw you got there, and from the looks of that woodpile you had a blast today, congrats!


----------



## caleath

Sure I would like to see one...


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Sure I would like to see one...


 
See,..ya ,but not touch,..right?


----------



## roncoinc

OK,disclaimer: what you will see is the very first cuts i made with this combo.. need to get used to the saw a bit.
end of second cut i hit the dirt,thats why it cut so slow on the third cut,,damn thing just pulled it's way thru to fast to control 
notice no dawging in or pushing down,just self feed..
if i had used the spikes and worked it would have cut a lot of time off.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mRcqVRiAhkc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## caleath

Anyone have a good source for carb kits...


----------



## chipherder

No disclaimer necessary, that's a fine saw.


----------



## caleath

Looks and sounds good Ron.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Butttt,..butt,..but ,.Ron,..you are only cuttin pecker poles, what you got that big bar and chain on there for. A 16" bar is all you need for that lil pecker pole wood....Think what Saw Troll would say!!LOL


----------



## caleath

Hey Jerry...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Heyyy,...whats wrong with you guys,...I thought you all thought Huskies suck....LOL


----------



## caleath

Well they do suck...look like cheeto turd......

All saws suck....air in exhaust out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Heyyy Cliff,...you think I have heckled Ron enough?..


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heyyy Cliff,...you think I have heckled Ron enough?..


 
could be


----------



## pioneerguy600

OK,...OK, then I will come clean. Hope you like your saw Ron, its not bad for a Husky....:msp_wink:


----------



## caleath

He should be happy...
But I am easy to please....


----------



## caleath

Where the crap is everyone.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Anyone have a good source for carb kits...


 
Calvin has them reasonable,,talk to him about shipping.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heyyy Cliff,...you think I have heckled Ron enough?..


 
Jerry,you can heckle all you want while i chuckle !!
like i said,18in white oak aint a pecker pole..probly as good as 24 inches of sugar maple.. at least i aint putting it to PINE to show how fast it is ! ! in pine it would take longer to pick it back UP than it would cutting going DOWN !! LOL !!
that was the only good b&c combo i had handy to fit..
you shouldnt have left so much on the table Jerry,i can start it easilly..for just a mild job for a weak old man i think it will keep company with my homie 750 no problem


----------



## roncoinc

Meyerized is maximized


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,..you remember what I told you I did to that saw so that you could start it without ripping your fingers off. Yours is a mild version of some that I have built but it will do you some serious duty, it has the heart of one of the most powerful production 94 cc saws built.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Calvin has them reasonable,,talk to him about shipping.


 
I found them on Amazon of all places....


What carb kits do you guys keep around...I have been buying extras everytime I get a part...to try and build up my inventory.

So what carb kits would be the best to keep around.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,..you remember what I told you I did to that saw so that you could start it without ripping your fingers off. Yours is a mild version of some that I have built but it will do you some serious duty, it has the heart of one of the most powerful production 94 cc saws built.


 
I want more !! MORE !! MORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Anybody time the cuts in that video ??
Am i seeing like 5 or 6 seconds a cut ??????
that cant be possible !


----------



## caleath

Jim said he was going to be here....he is a slacker.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Oh...Oooo,..I think I have corrupted Ron!!


----------



## caleath

I think Ron is a bit excited.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff,..I keep kits for every carb model made. Depends on what saws you intend to work on. Tillotson, Walbro and Zama make up most of the OPP carbs made today, Tillotson carbs on the older stuff, Walbro and Zama on the newer stuff.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I think Ron is a bit excited.


 
I think Cliff wont time the cuts and get em bare assed about how slow his tiny little creamsickle is  LOL !!
( joking cliff)


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cliff,..I keep kits for every carb model made. Depends on what saws you intend to work on. Tillotson, Walbro and Zama make up most of the OPP carbs made today, Tillotson carbs on the older stuff, Walbro and Zama on the newer stuff.


 
Wow thats a lot of carb kits... I thought I was uptown keeping a case of 24 sparkplugs.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> I think Cliff wont time the cuts and get em bare assed about how slow his tiny little creamsickle is  LOL !!
> ( joking cliff)



Oh no you didnt....in Texas thems fightin words.....dont make me crack out the 440


----------



## pioneerguy600

My last order had 60 carb kits in it,..I had 34 kits in the shop but was out of Tillotson HS kits and down to a couple for the Walbro WT and WA carbs.


----------



## jimdad07

I'm here. Been in the shop puttering around. Cliff I tried out the metering lever, it was a little low. I flushed it up with the face, maybe a shade higher, just a shade. No go. I tried changing the primer bulb, no go. Going to have to research a little more. Jeez, I can rebuild a saw from the ground up and can't figure out a little Poopster, :bang:


----------



## caleath

Well Jim I dont know now...let me think on that one...I still think something might be plugged up....you want me to send you one that works so you can try it out?


----------



## caleath

Wow that many kits...I do need to keep some here since they are so hard for me to get quickly.

I dont thing the Stihl house has as many kits as you have Jerry.


----------



## jimdad07

That's alright Cliff. I have to figure this one out, it's a very good way to learn. Makes it so you don't forget very soon the lesson learned. I have a feeling it is an easy problem that I am overlooking.


----------



## Mastermind

I order diaphragm kits for walbro, zama, and tilly in lots of 12 on ebay most of the time. Most sellers will combine the shipping so it's a good deal. I rarely use a major kit unless it's on an older saw that has sit up a long while and I feel the need to pull the welch plugs.


----------



## roncoinc

I just ordered some walbro WAT kits,minor kits,dont need most of the extra stuff.. $5.35 a kit delivered.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I'm here. Been in the shop puttering around. Cliff I tried out the metering lever, it was a little low. I flushed it up with the face, maybe a shade higher, just a shade. No go. I tried changing the primer bulb, no go. Going to have to research a little more. Jeez, I can rebuild a saw from the ground up and can't figure out a little Poopster, :bang:


 
Jim,,whats the problem with the poopin ?


----------



## caleath

I was trying to get a SDC kit...no dice anywhere around here.


----------



## tbone75

*Great thread to learn from*

Been learning a lot on this thread! Thanks guys!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Oh no you didnt....in Texas thems fightin words.....dont make me crack out the 440


 
Crack out that 440 Cliff..
find a piece of wood,any wood,,find a piece of something it will cut through in 5 seconds and lets see what it is 
oh yeh,has to have bark on it,cant be a roll of newspapers ! LOL !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

A stihl shop would only need kits for Stihl saws but they use all the major carb manufacturers so they need plenty of kits to.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Jim,,whats the problem with the poopin ?


 
It does not throttle up worth a crap and dies. So far I have been checking the basics: clear muffler, clear air filter (even tried it with the air filter off), primer bulb, fuel lines, fuel filter, metering lever, diaphragm, have cleaned the carb as well. I am having the same problem on another one that I have kicking around from before I saw the pro light.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I was trying to get a SDC kit...no dice anywhere around here.


 
Yeh,those like an ebay only item i have found,hard to come by it seems.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Evening all, Got my 330 running. Runs great! But Just my luck, Chains adjuster is broke :msp_angry:. Maybe ill make a custom one?


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Evening all, Got my 330 running. Runs great! But Just my luck, Chains adjuster is broke :msp_angry:. Maybe ill make a custom one?


 
Good job Jacob.


----------



## caleath

The saw has fuel in it right? I did that once with a truck. Drove me crazy for a whole day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can get my kits locally but they cost nearly double and I have to drive there and back. the diaphragm kits are the ones I use the most of but I always get a couple of full rebuild kits to keep around for the really nasty carbs.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Good job Jacob.


 
Thanks Jim, Hey i got a mini mac im looking to get rid of.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can get my kits locally but they cost nearly double and I have to drive there and back. the diaphragm kits are the ones I use the most of but I always get a couple of full rebuild kits to keep around for the really nasty carbs.


 
My buddy can get Prime Line stuff...I need to check with him tomorrow.


----------



## caleath

So I am guessing that most of you use ultrasonic cleaners...am I the only one using the old can of dip cleaner?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> It does not throttle up worth a crap and dies. So far I have been checking the basics: clear muffler, clear air filter (even tried it with the air filter off), primer bulb, fuel lines, fuel filter, metering lever, diaphragm, have cleaned the carb as well. I am having the same problem on another one that I have kicking around from before I saw the pro light.


 
One of the things i have found on those is,,after taking the carb off there is still alot left to the jug...hidden back there you will find bolts that mount everything,sometimes they come loose and the last gasket to the jug leaks.
you will find like two T25 bolts,check them,if loose gasket may be leaking and may need replacing... sometimes just tightning may fix it,comon problem.
never mind that "pro" crap,every two stroke has the same requierments,,just have to see they all are met,part of being a mechanic.
i find the homeowner saws easier to work on than any stihl i have had the aggrivation to work on..


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Crack out that 440 Cliff..
> find a piece of wood,any wood,,find a piece of something it will cut through in 5 seconds and lets see what it is
> oh yeh,has to have bark on it,cant be a roll of newspapers ! LOL !!!


 
How big around a piece of wood are we talking...I have some new RSC that needs using.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Evening all, Got my 330 running. Runs great! But Just my luck, Chains adjuster is broke :msp_angry:. Maybe ill make a custom one?


 
A couple of bronze novas for ya.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> How big around a piece of wood are we talking...I have some new RSC that needs using.


 
Anything you can cut thru in 5 seconds..
for a stihl probly 12 in pine ?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> The saw has fuel in it right? I did that once with a truck. Drove me crazy for a whole day.


 
Ouch, it is full with brand new fuel mixed with Stilh hi grade 50:1. There has to be something I am missing. I am going to tear that carb down again and clean it for a month in the cleaner. The strainer screen in the pump body was plugged solid. Anyone else think of anything I am missing?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> A couple of bronze novas for ya.


 
Im confused? haha


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Oh wait.. Sorry blonde moment.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im confused? haha


 
Those things above your avatar,bronze, silver and gold ones...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> So I am guessing that most of you use ultrasonic cleaners...am I the only one using the old can of dip cleaner?


 
The USC is great for really old gunked up really bad stuff.. i have two but still most times a spray can of carb cleaner will do it..
the main thing is,, if you can spray into the lo jet hole and see it come out in the carb throat you are good to go.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> One of the things i have found on those is,,after taking the carb off there is still alot left to the jug...hidden back there you will find bolts that mount everything,sometimes they come loose and the last gasket to the jug leaks.
> you will find like two T25 bolts,check them,if loose gasket may be leaking and may need replacing... sometimes just tightning may fix it,comon problem.
> never mind that "pro" crap,every two stroke has the same requierments,,just have to see they all are met,part of being a mechanic.
> i find the homeowner saws easier to work on than any stihl i have had the aggrivation to work on..


 
I'll try that next, thanks Ron.


----------



## caleath

Let me see if i can find something that small....wood in Texas is usually pretty big you know.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Ouch, it is full with brand new fuel mixed with Stilh hi grade 50:1. There has to be something I am missing. I am going to tear that carb down again and clean it for a month in the cleaner. The strainer screen in the pump body was plugged solid. Anyone else think of anything I am missing?


 
Yup,read what i posted to Cliff about the lo jet hole.


----------



## jimdad07

I am going out to the shop to check that manifold. I'll let you know if it's loose.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Let me see if i can find something that small....wood in Texas is usually pretty big you know.


 
I had a girlfriend once said that was not so


----------



## caleath

I am going to go out to my buddies tomorrow and see what saws he has for me. I know he said something about a 10-10, and a Dolmar 122s...who knows what else


----------



## caleath

I need to find some wood for it...I think I might have some Hickory down at the farm to use.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hope you get some usable saws out of that deal Cliff.


----------



## caleath

I took in some more work today...a 024 and a small tiller. Mantis I think.

I need a big saw to work on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What was that big tree you cut down at your place, using the 440?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope you get some usable saws out of that deal Cliff.


 
Me too...he is supposed to break the bad news to the guy that owns the 056 that new parts are nla...i did tell him I could probably get them on ebay. I offered up to buy it from him or trade him a saw for it. He isnt getting the 440 but the rest are available.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That Dolmar might be a big saw, 70cc`s but big n heavy.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I am going to go out to my buddies tomorrow and see what saws he has for me. I know he said something about a 10-10, and a Dolmar 122s...who knows what else


 
A 10-10 set up right will surprise you with what it can do for an old saw..
Dolmar,,dont matter what it is,nice stuff..
if you can get dolmar's,,keep them..all you can ..


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> What was that big tree you cut down at your place, using the 440?


 
Hackberry tree. That thing was harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea,..that 56 is a big heavy ole saw.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> That Dolmar might be a big saw, 70cc`s but big n heavy.


 
Yep 70ccs.


Now the 056 would be almost 100 cc


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got any 18" dia. pieces left?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got any 18" dia. pieces left?


 
Maybe. Not sure...


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 56`s have some serious torque.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good wood to show Ron what a Stihl can do.


----------



## roncoinc

Cliff,trade off anything except whats red and made in germany,you wont regret it in later years... ask Jerry about later years 

uh oh,,starting to turn into a pumpkin ! 
better get between the sheets before i turn orange with white splotches !1 LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can see Randy doin some readin.


----------



## caleath

I will look tomorrow...I think I should just let him have his moment in the sun dont you?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t worry Ron,...you will turn deep orange only.


----------



## caleath

Anyone seen RandyM lately


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t worry Ron,...you will turn deep orange only.


 
Han Ron been using spray Tan again?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I will look tomorrow...I think I should just let him have his moment in the sun dont you?


 
Give him a couple of days to gloat....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Havn`t seen Randy this evening.


----------



## caleath

Yeah he needs to have his time....

I would hate to crack out some Stihl magic on him.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to slip off,..Nytol


----------



## caleath

63 inch bar for a 090...I need one..not sure what for but I need one....


YouTube - The chainsaw guy shop talk 63 inch bar chain stihl 090 chainsaw


----------



## Mastermind

I just caught up on this thread and ya'lls checking out??? Dang I was gonna show off a real saw!!!!!!


----------



## chipherder

Me too. Learned a lot from everyone today, have a lot of respect for all the talent here. Thank you.


----------



## caleath

Night Jerry ....


----------



## caleath

Glad you joined us Chip...come again.


----------



## Mastermind

Pioneer P50 with a NOS bar .404 7 pin.

It ain't shiny but it is a strong runner.


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> I just caught up on this thread and ya'lls checking out??? Dang I was gonna show off a real saw!!!!!!


 
Where is it...no teasing you know....its not nice to do to your friends.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Where is it...no teasing you know....its not nice to do to your friends.


 
Look up


----------



## caleath

Jerry looky at what Randy has....its yellow and doesnt smell funny.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Jerry looky at what Randy has....its yellow and doesnt smell funny.



I think Jerry has left the building....


----------



## caleath

It shows he is still here...but he might be alseep.


----------



## PLMCRZY

Im tired of hearing about yall showing a REAL saw......

Heres mine


----------



## caleath

Close Clay..and you know I love an 026


But this is a mac daddy


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, nice sunny day here but it got chilly overnight, won`t be long though as its warming up nicely out there. Currently sitting on the freezing side of -1C. On the AS site I have been told that your online sig name will stay showing you are still on line for up to 30 mins after you actually leave, I have never been able to check that out for sure but it has been posted as so on here before.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, its kinda cold here today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I really like your Pioneer bar Randy, the P50 looks well used but they have the staying power and were built to last a good long time, during the time period they were built there were no disposable/throw away saws being built, everything was repairable but was really meant to last at least 20 years with proper maintainence.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Clay,..the 026 is certainly a real saw, its a Stihl after all!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see Robin on here, must be catching up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning Jacob, its not really warm here just yet but will warm up some as the sun is out.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see Robin on here, must be catching up.



LOL Lot of reading to do to catch up........rainy here today....coming your way Jerry......saw work today...an 026 and the 49sp twins...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Im uploading a video for you guys now, you'll like it im sure! haha


----------



## pioneerguy600

opcorn:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Stupid thing is gonna take 83 min. So ill wait later today so the puter wont be so slow. Its a video of all my saws and my shop lol.


----------



## caleath

Dang dog got sprayed by a skunk this morning. Lucky for us our car wash has a dog wash too...and has skunk spray soap...within 30 seconds I cant even smell it. What a way to start the day:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Dang dog got sprayed by a skunk this morning. Lucky for us our car wash has a dog wash too...and has skunk spray soap...within 30 seconds I cant even smell it. What a way to start the day:msp_thumbdn:


 
You must be smellin like an orange turd huh?


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You must be smellin like an orange turd huh?


 
I gotta tell you that a Husky on fire in a sewer plant smells better than this dog did.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Awww man, what a way to start a day, not even an orange turd smells that bad. We are all pullin for you Cliff, keep your stick on the ice.


----------



## Cantdog

Man that sucks Cliff. I've always had dogs..nothing worse than hedgehog quills or skunks....car wash with a doggie wash???? Man I guess I live out in the sticks!!!! Never heard of such a thing


----------



## caleath

He smells tons better now...he is laying on my feet in front of the fire as we speak. Its a good thing I love this dog...he would have caught a bullet a long time ago if I didnt.


Here is the offender...


----------



## caleath

Cantdog said:


> Man that sucks Cliff. I've always had dogs..nothing worse than hedgehog quills or skunks....car wash with a doggie wash???? Man I guess I live out in the sticks!!!! Never heard of such a thing


 

Heck we live in the sticks...its a small room at the car wash it has a bathtub sorta deal on tall legs...you put money in just like a car wash...it has shampoo, skunk smell remover etc...even a blower to dry them off.

Cost me 10 bucks to get him clean.


----------



## pioneerguy600

To have that setup there must be a lot of run ins with skunks in your area, I mean not a lot of places would have skunk scent remover soap and a special tub and all, lucky for you and your dog. Nice Lab by the way.


----------



## caleath

Yeah its breeding season right now...you see them dead everywhere run over. I have had to use the thing 2 time now....you would think he would learn.

Yeah he is a good dog...when he is asleep..which is alot of the time.

He is the best family dog I have ever had...excellent guard dog. He is trying to get me to pet him as we speak.


----------



## Cantdog

Ten bucks is cheap enough if it works.........I haven't had to deal with any skunk stuff for yrs, the last time was with my long gone samoyed. She took a direct hit...I tried everything but even months later, on a damp day you could still catch a whiff. Lot's a hair on that big ol girl. None of my Aussies ( I've had five) seem very interested....


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Close Clay..and you know I love an 026
> 
> 
> But this is a mac daddy


 
You sure that little 044 will pull that bar? 

Welp maybe in them pecker pole ya'll got around there.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Dang dog got sprayed by a skunk this morning. Lucky for us *our car wash has a dog wash* too...and has skunk spray soap...within 30 seconds I cant even smell it. What a way to start the day:msp_thumbdn:



So, do ya just tie the dog on top of the car??????


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Here are a couple of pictures of my big lug, He's the laziest, loving dog you'd ever see. In the one picture My girlfreind and I (Crystal) Put him in one of my shirts haha.


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> Close Clay..and you know I love an 026
> 
> 
> But this is a mac daddy


 
That thing on top of the bbq?


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> You sure that little 044 will pull that bar?
> 
> Welp maybe in them pecker pole ya'll got around there.


 
Thats not just any 440...truthfully thats not my bar but I have run it on that saw. It will run it in the same wood every bit as well as the stock 460 it belongs on....

Now the little saw was just there for a size comparison.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of my big lug, He's the laziest, loving dog you'd ever see. In the one picture My girlfreind and I (Crystal) Put him in one of my shirts haha.


 

Yeah Jacob I wouldnt take anything for mine. I do wish he didnt shed so much...I could knit a sweater from the dog hair. 

Not too bad for a free dog too.


----------



## roncoinc

Was going to bring the "beast" to some big wood down the road to make another video but it' pouring rain out and i might melt


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Agreed Cliff haha! 
Well its turning into a beautiful day today, Gonna go buck up some logs with the 066


----------



## PLMCRZY

My day was going good til my job offer went south  I thought i was gonna be flatbedding 

Hopefully i can find someone hear soon. Or ill have to go back to that crappy company!:msp_angry:


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Was going to bring the "beast" to some big wood down the road to make another video but it' pouring rain out and i might melt


 
melt huh...does it ever stop raining up there?


----------



## caleath

ClayKann101 said:


> My day was going good til my job offer went south  I thought i was gonna be flatbedding
> 
> Hopefully i can find someone hear soon. Or ill have to go back to that crappy company!:msp_angry:


 
That sucks...it will come around sooner or later.


----------



## caleath

Boy oh boy what a day...I just want to be outside...or at least in the shop...do I have a surprise for you guys later.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Cliff i got a suprise! Wanna see it?


----------



## caleath

Sure Jacob...what did you find now.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

[video=youtube;l5Y0w7y8sx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5Y0w7y8sx4[/video]

Here is a video of my 330, that i just found a bar cover for! well it was a Xl101 but it fit, so ill paint it red and it'll be all good haha. 

And then some of my shop and my saws!


----------



## caleath

Nice job Jacob...your gonna be spoiled having all that nice shop space...

Good thing is you will never run out of room for saws. Tell your girlfriend that you now have a 200 saw limit.:msp_smile:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Nice job Jacob...your gonna be spoiled having all that nice shop space...
> 
> Good thing is you will never run out of room for saws. Tell your girlfriend that you now have a 200 saw limit.:msp_smile:


 

I know it, lol. I got a lead to a guy with a lot of old Stihl parts, he lives about 15 miles from me. Debating if i should go check it out or not? 
If only I had a limit!!!!


----------



## caleath

Go check it out Jacob they might have something we all need.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Go check it out Jacob they might have something we all need.


 
I just might do that? Going up to a big scrap yard tomorrow hopefully they'll have some more saws there


----------



## caleath

Dont forget the little people Jacob...


----------



## caleath

I am bored...and sleepy...anyone figure out what the surprise is yet?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I am bored...and sleepy...anyone figure out what the surprise is yet?


 
I know, I know...you own 50 orange turds? I got some good news a few minutes ago myself. A guy who owns a tree service wants me to fix some saws for him, he has some logs for me also and maybe some saws that have been dropped from the trees over the years. Could be a good deal. Going to be out in the shop for a while tonight to try to rid my bench of them Poopin Pros.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> I know, I know...you own 50 orange turds? I got some good news a few minutes ago myself. A guy who owns a tree service wants me to fix some saws for him, he has some logs for me also and maybe some saws that have been dropped from the trees over the years. Could be a good deal. Going to be out in the shop for a while tonight to try to rid my bench of them Poopin Pros.


 
I have a 12 gauge to help you clear that bench if you want it.

Good news on the work on saws....I thought you didnt want any more side work.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I am bored...and sleepy...anyone figure out what the surprise is yet?


 
You got the blue homie going !!!!!


----------



## caleath

Nope not yet...too much working on other peoples stuff.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening Guys.....Just home for a bite to and then back to the shop to assemble most of the rest of the 49 twins. Spent all afternoon cleaning parts and getting ready......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Evening Guys.....Just home for a bite to and then back to the shop to assemble most of the rest of the 49 twins. Spent all afternoon cleaning parts and getting ready......


 
I have to clean my parts outside and it;s still raining 
did sell another saw today 
and one yestday,the last stihl is now gone !!


----------



## caleath

I dont have time to put the pictures up right now but I will tell you what happened.

I went out to see what saws I needed to work on ...well it wasnt saws he needed me to work on but he picked some up for me.....

a Mac 10-10 a Mac 165 pm, a Dolmar 112 a Dolmar 122s and a small Homelite 

they are mine for 40 bucks.

Just now a guy that was in the repair business here for a long time comes buy, he didnt realize that I was working on saws....so he wants me to come down and take a look.......

I have have to say this quietly...I now have my first husky...its a model 45...then I find a Poulan micro ......good compression and good shape....then i find the Blue xl -12...

40 bucks got me those 3.... There is one more that I might get later...its a green machine...

The one I didnt buy but he wants me to sell..... A Wright Saw...its complete and ran 5 years ago...he ran it out of fuel when he last ran it...

Again I have some saws to work on tonight and will post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

cliff owns a husky !!!!!


----------



## Mastermind

Dang Cliff. Your luck is running on high, buy some lottery tickets quick.


----------



## chipherder

Congrats on the new saws, sounds like you scored.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

You know the rule Cliff, Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## PLMCRZY

That part of Tx must be full of sawyers. They aint sh!t around here!


----------



## Mastermind

I've been getting my butt kicked by a little Dolmar. It runs, now it don't, it runs again, and it quits....................

I'll dig in deeper tomorrow, I'm tired.


----------



## jimdad07

I know your pain Randy. I am getting my arse handed to me by a little Poopin Pro. I have tried everything with that darn saw, nothing is working. IT HAS GOT TO BE RIGHT THERE IN FRONT OF ME AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH:bang::bang::bang:!!!!!!!!!



BTW: Cliff owns a Husky.:loser:


----------



## jimdad07

For Ron: I pulled the manifold off of the jug and all looked good. I did not see any breaks in the gasket and the internal gasket inside the manifold was also good. The impulse passage was clear inside the jug as well as through the manifold, I even checked to make sure that the gasket that sits between the carb and the manifold was not blocking the impulse passage. I just had a thought of something simple I did not check... The screen inside the carb was plugged solid when I first started checking the saw over, that's why I ran it through the cleaner multiple times. I did not check the nipple inside of the fuel tank to see if that was also plugged.


----------



## jimdad07

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## Mastermind

Cliff owns a stinkin Husky.


----------



## Mastermind

I'm still here.

Just doing some studying up for a 371K to chainsaw conversion I'm getting ready to make. One things for sure, it will not be cheap.


----------



## jimdad07

Gave up on the Poopin Pro for the night, I am going to hit it again after work tomorrow night. This hobby isn't cheap at all once you really start to get into it. I am trying to learn all I can about it so I can work on stuff for other people to help pay for it.


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> Gave up on the Poopin Pro for the night, I am going to hit it again after work tomorrow night. This hobby isn't cheap at all once you really start to get into it. I am trying to learn all I can about it so I can work on stuff for other people to help pay for it.


 
That's the way I do it. Plus I sell saws and parts on ebay. Speaking of which, tomorrow I plan to list a few.


----------



## jimdad07

My wife has been selling parts on ebay, she even opened up an ebay store. She started with a few mini macs I didn't want anymore and she's been buying stuff herself for it. Makes it easy for me to collect if she's on the same page.


----------



## jimdad07

I'll see you tomorrow night Randy. Time for me to head to bed. Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Cantdog

Kind of a slow night here...............this what I've been up to over in the "49SP and 70E build from scratch" thread...getting there...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Beautiful lookin trio of Jonnies sittin there Robin. The twins look great and that MM is a fine lookin job. Real nice work you did on all of them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see what you mean Robin, not a lot of posts on here tonight, everyone must have projects on this evening. I have been very busy trying to keep pumps running. The three phase power has been giving us trouble on the pumps taking out fuses and now the starters are burning out, got a good electrician working with me and we will get it sorted out. All 6 pumps now running and water pressure holding 100-120 PSI while on high demand.


----------



## caleath

Sorry I left you guys hanging tonight...I had a dang poopin poulan kick my you know what tonight...

Worst part was it came in in a box taken apart....yeah what the heck was I thinking....2 hours later it runs and I have a headache too boot.

I promise to get pics up tomorrow.

What do you guys think a Wright Saw is worth..?


----------



## pioneerguy600

What model Wright, chainsaw or recip?


----------



## caleath

Recip..i will get pics up tomorrow...to tired to fight with that mess.

I cant believe I bought a Husky...and probably not a good un..


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will let you in on a little secret Cliff. I was given a 45 that had a major mechanical issue, in short it had swallowed its choke butterfly and a portion of its shaft. It split the piston on ther intake side only, did not damage the cylinder. I happened by chance to have a brand new OEM piston and ring sitting here for it, found a donor carb and fixed the whole thing for just my time invested, around two hrs start to finish and most of that was cleanup.
That little saw has made more money than any of my big saws. I use it as a carpentry saw, cutting beamwork, window and door openings and any other thing that comes its way on the site. I have worn out one chain on it now and it runs flawlessly. Due to it not being a big overly powerful saw it is easy to start a precision cut with it and hold it to a line scribed on the stock I want to cut.
I know its a Husky but it does the job perfectly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,...keep an eye out for that part that was on eBay, Karla mailed it to you.


----------



## caleath

I wont tell anyone Jerry....

I can believe I had so many come my way today....

I might buy this Wright Saw...I think it would look cool in the shop.


----------



## pioneerguy600

They are neat,..I have two hanging under one of my display shelves, I get more questions asked about them than any other of the saws displayed there.


----------



## caleath

I just dont know if I want one that bad...

It has been some week...I am almost punch drunk...trying to keep it all in place....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Cliff, time for me to turn in.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wow, last one one here last night , looks like the first on this morning.


----------



## RandyMac

They was burnt on that big lunge of posts a few days back.

I been busy, too many little stupid things, it's gotta be a conspiracy.

Is it nap time? no matter, there is sure to be a discussion on stihls to sleep through.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Middle of the night there Randy?


----------



## RandyMac

almost 3am, early morning, dead of night......

how are things in the Merrytimes?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Beautiful lookin trio of Jonnies sittin there Robin. The twins look great and that MM is a fine lookin job. Real nice work you did on all of them.




Morning All......

Thanks Jerry....I'd like to take credit for the muffler......but it is a stock Jonsereds muffler in every way. It is the earliest version of the Jonsereds spark arresting muffler. The brass exhaust is threaded inside and accepted a special spanner operated hollow nipple that had a cone shaped screen attached. The later type had the stainless steel louvers like the one on the 70E and the other 49sp. The regular non spark arresting type is on the stocker. Without that nipple and screen it makes a pretty open muffler!! It actually sounds pretty good too. I didn't alter or enlarge the holes in the interior baffle either. 

Hope you got your pumps straightened out....city water or waste treatment??? Sounds pretty heavy duty...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had rain overnight, just misty here now ,fairly calm and sorta warm +8C and sure to go up.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jerry.....you beat me to it....I guess I had to much to say..LOL!!

Hey Randy....must be about lunch time isn't it??


----------



## pioneerguy600

The first time I seen one of them mufflers then, looked like many of the MM done on here, especially the bigger Poulans.
Pumps supply a mobile home park with 500+ units with potable water. There are also 10 lift pumps in the sewage lines to deliver it to the waste water treatment plant.


----------



## RandyMac

It has rained every night and kinda cleared off in the morning, not bad weather lately. That all changes, again, tomorrow, expecting 3 inches of rain by Saturday night. 

I dropped by the local sawshop yesterday, three young guys in there with fried plastic stihls. The saws were still clean looking, all dead, melted crankcases. I had to leave in a hurry, the looks on their faces when those clutch covers came off. I made to the car before laughing so hard my Annie thought I went nuts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I seldom beat anyone to it on here, I am a slow typer and the internet connection here seems to have a 30 sec delay to it...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Ah..water and water out..both giving fits?? Or just the waste pumps??


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hear you on the melted Stihls Randy,..too many operators don`t know not to start them things with the chainbrake on..:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some of each, they have two windmills supplying power when there is wind,and run on the grid when the wind dies down.


----------



## Cantdog

Wow that sounds cool...but a lot of stuff to keep running and perfectly regulated...especially in a storm...with some pumps needing to do more than usual...it would seem..


----------



## pioneerguy600

A storm can wreak havoc on the power, the power wreaks havoc on the pumps and the controllers, the extra water provided by the storm wreaks havoc on the lift stations, it can be hectic at times.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep I know what you mean...an old motorcycle buddy of mine used to run the waste teatment plant and substations here and I used to give him a hand in emergency situations....he hated that job LOL!!

The real hoot though was his next job was as a third engineer on one of the thousand footers on the lakes and the onboard waste treatment plant was in his "box". I worked as a diesel mech on a fireman's ticket on that boat for two winters during layup and I still ended up helping him in (frequent) emergencies...LOL!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, Its beautiful here! 
Hey since i posted a video of all my saw, and my shop everyone else should :msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,...keep an eye out for that part that was on eBay, Karla mailed it to you.


 
 Huh ? i was outbid on it ? 
you didnt ???


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,...keep an eye out for that part that was on eBay, Karla mailed it to you.


 
You didnt ??


----------



## roncoinc

Beutifull day here.
woke up to sunshine and birds singing.

YouTube - Bob Marley- Three Little Birds (With Lyrics!)


----------



## RandyMac

I am wrapping things up, I'll be in bed in an hour:msp_sleep:


----------



## caleath

Good morning everyone I will try and get some pics up for you guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea I did. I know how the game is played on there so I just contacted her and it had not sold so I got it and she agreed to send it directly to you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks for the Marley post Ron, just what I needed for this morning. Raining cats ans dogs here now but warm and very little wind, things are gonna be alright.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Get some shuteye Randy, nightshifts are h-ll.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We need picts of all them saws Cliff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

OOOOPS,.. missed Jacob there, too early or too late really for me. Good morning Jacob, thanks for the vid of your saws and shop, you got plenty of room there to collect and play with your saws.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> OOOOPS,.. missed Jacob there, too early or too late really for me. Good morning Jacob, thanks for the vid of your saws and shop, you got plenty of room there to collect and play with your saws.


 Thanks Jerry! Hopefully I wont Fill the shop up to much!uttahere2:
Just got my Coil for my C5 need to go the parts store to pick up a new spark plug wire for it. All well. Finished up working on a Neighbors Homelite, Not gonna charge him anything. Ill just tell him to spread the word about me :msp_tongue:


----------



## caleath

Will do Jerry as soon as I can stand still long enough...I am already having to work on a saw during my lunch break.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

He's just teasing us Jerry thats all 
Hey Jerry could you post more pictures of your powerhead holder? I think i might build me one?


----------



## caleath

Here are some pics...sorry so late. I am working like a mad man. Wife had arranged to have some stumps ground up ..the guy shows up while I am working on a saw during my lunch.. He tells me it will be cheaper if you will flush cut those stumps.....Good excuse to run the 440. Got both cut fixed a 024 and had a sandwitch in an hour.

Looks good with the stumps gone too.

Here is the Husky...this one is going to get sold I think






Here is the Wright saw













Here is the teardown bench I am building...I think I am going to like it


----------



## caleath

Here are some more.








Another nice top handle poulan she will go away too


Blue XL-12







Side view of 112...I am going to need a clutch cover and brake for this one






Here is the 122s the PM 165 and the 10-10 I imagine the little one will have to go too...not my style..


----------



## caleath

Ok is this the last one


I dont know why my mower wont run...she tells me






Here is the crappy homelite and a front view of the 122






And for any history buffs...this is close to my house







I am going to look at some more saws Saturday....he says he has a Stihl,Johnny, and a Mac...only the Mac runs.

I need more to fix for money so I can buy more saws...I have it bad now.

Jacob I will have some pics of my powerhead holder next.


----------



## chipherder

Thanks for posting those, nice batch of saws. 
The teardown bench looks like a great thing to have.


----------



## roncoinc

Cliff,keep the little poulan,,after you try it for limbing you will like it 
i like the tear down bench,the grill on the side for cooking turds !! LOL !!!


----------



## roncoinc

JERRY !!!!!!!!!!! JERRY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JERRY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!






i NEED SAY NO MORE


----------



## caleath

Yeah thats for cooking them turds...actually there is a whole in the table just under there. It drains into a 5 gallon bucket. Sorta for letting saws sit to get all the oil and fuel out. Works pretty good too.

I already have 2 of those little Poulans Ron...one is the Super and thats the one I will probably keep.


----------



## caleath

Here you go Jacob...


http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/152885.htm


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Yeah thats for cooking them turds...actually there is a whole in the table just under there. It drains into a 5 gallon bucket. Sorta for letting saws sit to get all the oil and fuel out. Works pretty good too.
> 
> I already have 2 of those little Poulans Ron...one is the Super and thats the one I will probably keep.



Thats a better method than me holding the saw over a 5 gal bucket !
them little old poulans are neat saws eh ?


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Thats a better method than me holding the saw over a 5 gal bucket !
> them little old poulans are neat saws eh ?


 
I suppose so...I have done it that way too....I have seen a few guys use an old stainless kitchen sink too...you could probably find one of those in the dump.

I like all the old saws...

Too bad Homelite didnt make a good top handle saw like this.

How have you been Ron?


----------



## caleath

I use one similar to this too on the bench...


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I suppose so...I have done it that way too....I have seen a few guys use an old stainless kitchen sink too...you could probably find one of those in the dump.
> 
> I like all the old saws...
> 
> Too bad Homelite didnt make a good top handle saw like this.
> 
> How have you been Ron?


 
I been fine Clif,looks like have been also ! 
good day today,see above post on " bad dawg " 
also carb kits in today,one for that old david bradley so i can finish that up,be fun to play with..
spent the afternoon stuffing ground up pig meat down pig intestines :msp_w00t: got me to thinking,,,,,,what even the pig didnt want went out there and now i'm filling it with what I want to eat,the pig hisself !!,putting the casing over the end of the tube reminded me of my prom night  LOL !!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks for the Marley post Ron, just what I needed for this morning. Raining cats ans dogs here now but warm and very little wind, things are gonna be alright.




+1 I haven't got to the rest of the thread......still noddin and bobbin to the redemption song...u tube is somthing else. Good one Ron!!!++++++++++


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> I been fine Clif,looks like have been also !
> good day today,see above post on " bad dawg "
> also carb kits in today,one for that old david bradley so i can finish that up,be fun to play with..
> spent the afternoon stuffing ground up pig meat down pig intestines :msp_w00t: got me to thinking,,,,,,what even the pig didnt want went out there and now i'm filling it with what I want to eat,the pig hisself !!,putting the casing over the end of the tube reminded me of my prom night  LOL !!!!!


 

Glad to hear it...the CAD gods have been shining down on me for sure Ron...I think you got it started for sure.

Prom night...now long ago was that. I hope the one on prom night wasnt open on both ends.


----------



## caleath

Can anyone id the saw with the full wrap handle...there are no tags on it.







I think this is a 038 magnum


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> +1 I haven't got to the rest of the thread......still noddin and bobbin to the redemption song...u tube is somthing else. Good one Ron!!!++++++++++


 
See my new saw has a name relationship to you 
was wondering WHY i felt so good this morning,,then it hit me,,after i sent my next to last creamsickle to Jerry ( please dont hate me man ! ),, the LAST one went out the door yesterday !! went pretty darn cheep too,,nice guy but told him please dont hate me..
so i woke up this morning greating the sunshine and birds chirping and STIHL FREEEEE !!!!
i havent felt this good since my thumb stopped hurting after the last time i hit it with a hammer ! 
i posted a stihl free thread in the main forum,wonder what kind of hate THAT will draw ??


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> See my new saw has a name relationship to you
> was wondering WHY i felt so good this morning,,then it hit me,,after i sent my next to last creamsickle to Jerry ( please dont hate me man ! ),, the LAST one went out the door yesterday !! went pretty darn cheep too,,nice guy but told him please dont hate me..
> so i woke up this morning greating the sunshine and birds chirping and STIHL FREEEEE !!!!
> i havent felt this good since my thumb stopped hurting after the last time i hit it with a hammer !
> i posted a stihl free thread in the main forum,wonder what kind of hate THAT will draw ??


 
So you like your new toy Ron?


----------



## caleath

Hey Jim...get them poopins running yet?


----------



## jimdad07

Robin those are some fine looking specimens you have there with those old Johnnies. 
Cliff that is a fine looking bench and you be giving me ideas.
Hi Ron. Thanks for the info Ron on the Poopin Pro. I am going out to try it again here in a minute and I'll let you guys know how I make out. I am not looking at this saw as a PITA any more. I am actually enjoying the learning experience. I have been going through the Zama trouble shooting charts and am taking it one step at a time. Going to try out a couple more things tonight. This one is being a very good learning experience. And you guys are right, they are not that hard to work on. The primer circuit does throw me a little but I'll figure it out. See you guys in a few.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Hey Jim...get them poopins running yet?


 
Going out to the shop to give it another go.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Going out to the shop to give it another go.


 
You want me to call and talk you through the primer circuit?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> JERRY !!!!!!!!!!! JERRY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JERRY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i NEED SAY NO MORE


----------



## Cantdog

Exxcellent Ron good tunes!!! This should make you Stihl heads happy......I bought a brand new .325 X 72 C .058 Stihl RC chain for my new Sugi bar today......now I remember why I don't do this often....$23.10.....


----------



## caleath

There is my boys...whats up fellas...?


----------



## caleath

Cantdog said:


> Exxcellent Ron good tunes!!! This should make you Stihl heads happy......I bought a brand new .325 X 72 C .058 Stihl RC chain for my new Sugi bar today......now I remember why I don't do this often....$23.10.....


 
If it makes you feel better...I bought a loop of RSC for a 3 foot bar...46 bucks


----------



## pioneerguy600

I bought a new 20" Stihl Rollomatic ES bar and a new 72 DL,..RSC chain today for one of my many Stihls that are capable of weilding such a bar as this, total $75. , the bar lists for $89. plus tax alone. Got dinner there also for free, today was open house at this dealer. Whole roasted oinker on a spit with all the fixins. Mmmmmmm....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff ,..if you can show me a pict of the recoil side of that big Stihl I could likey tell you that it is an 046.


----------



## chipherder

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bought a new 20" Stihl Rollomatic ES bar and a new 72 DL,..RSC chain today for one of my many Stihls that are capable of weilding such a bar as this, total $75. , the bar lists for $89. plus tax alone. Got dinner there also for free, today was open house at this dealer. Whole roasted oinker on a spit with all the fixins. Mmmmmmm....


 
That is impressive. Never heard of a dealer doing anything like that before. Certainly not around here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You don`t have a dealer like I do, they are a great bunch of fellows there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A pict of my powerhead holder for Jacob,


----------



## caleath

I did a little more poking Jerry its a 066. You wont believe it...but I got them both for a load of Hickory cooking wood 2 of those pans I use for tearing down carbs...and fixing another of this guys saws..

The 038 magnum looks like it will be ok...the 066 is very hard to turn over even with the sparkplug out...I dont see any scoring on the exhaust side but I am too tired to jack with it any more......

I just dont know what I have done to deserve all this bounty of good stuff...but I need to keep doing it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s great Cliff, an 066 is quite a find, check to see if it has a poly flywheel.


----------



## caleath

Is that an old tie rod end Jerry...nice job there...makes mine look like a big turd.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s great Cliff, an 066 is quite a find, check to see if it has a poly flywheel.


 
It does. is that a bad thing?


----------



## caleath

How about the 038 magnum...?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ball joint from a one ton GMC.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ball joint from a one ton GMC.


 
Nice job...if you lived here we would call that good southern engineering.

Do you run saws on it? One thing about mine I can run saws on it .. not problem.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Poly flywheel along with that flat top would be great.
The 038 Mag is one sweet saw, a little heavy but built like a tank, made to run forever. Do a good port job on it and will cut as good as a 440.


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks for the tech support Cliff. I just put her all back together and I am now getting it to run about 3/4 throttle without stalling out. I think I might be down to carb adjustment. Like you said Cliff, the only thing left is to pull the welch plug out and clean that. Might do that anyhow, but at least I can keep it running now.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Jerry. I haven't had much time to work on my 120si yet, hopefully soon and then you can give more porting lessons. How are your pumps doing?


----------



## caleath

be right back...need to help the wife


----------



## pioneerguy600

I could run a saw on it but I prefer to run my saws with the bar and chain on and tune them in the cut.


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff, I'll trade you a non-running small Homelite of the plastic variety for your non-running 066. I think you should consider the offer.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pumps are all back on line, the weather has evened out, windmills making power , changed out some components and a couple of 20 year old disconnect switches, things are looking up.


----------



## jimdad07

I take it you have motor starters on all of them? Must be some pretty good sized pumps. I have to go work on a motor starter tomorrow on the military base down here on a simulator trailer, runs a huge condensing fan motor.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I put a carb kit in a hard starting 346XP that is now an easier starting 346. I put some new parts in my 009 oiler but it still does not oil the bar properly, might need to get a service manual for this one, someone else had the oiler apart and I think there might still be something missing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes,..there are motor starters on the 15 hp Jacuzzi pumps.


----------



## caleath

I only run them on the stand when I first get a non running saw back in svc.

Good deal Jim...on getting the pooper running...not on the trade....


----------



## caleath

Model Profile: 038 AVME

Is this the 038 that I have...?


----------



## pioneerguy600

If your saw has the 52 mm bore its a Magnum.


----------



## caleath

Sweet...man I must be living right. I have been blessed way past what I deserve.


----------



## jimdad07

Good job, I would be gloating much harder right now if'n I was you.

Good night guys, see you tomorrow night, have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Jim,...gotta pack it in early myself, will be up early and on the road most of tomorrow.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> I put a carb kit in a hard starting 346XP that is now an easier starting 346. I put some new parts in my 009 oiler but it still does not oil the bar properly, might need to get a service manual for this one, someone else had the oiler apart and I think there might still be something missing.


 
Jerry the problem may be in the check valve on the 009. If the filter comes apart it pack the valve tight with junk. I've ran them in the ultrasonic cleaner a few cycles then compressed air.


----------



## caleath

Hey Randy...whats up?


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Hey Randy...whats up?



Same old stuff. Working in the shop. Looks like you have had some great luck lately.


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> Same old stuff. Working in the shop. Looks like you have had some great luck lately.


 
I think its a once in a lifetime score....I just giggle sometimes when I think about it ...I still have one more place to go and look Saturday.

So you making plans to make it here this next year?


----------



## caleath

Hey I got to see a 395xp run today...I must say...if I had to have a Husky...I wouldnt kick it out of my shop....impressive for sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Randy,..there is a spring that I presume goes in between the outer plate and the diaphragm and I only see one passage way in the pump. Where should the pulse from the crankcase enter the pump and where does the oil go to get to the bar pad.
I will have to take the pump apart again,..I also presume there should be a hose attached to the nipple on the rear of the pump.


----------



## caleath

Hey Chip and Ron...

Shop airing out now Ron?


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> I think its a once in a lifetime score....I just giggle sometimes when I think about it ...I still have one more place to go and look Saturday.
> *
> So you making plans to make it here this next year?*



To far off to be sure. I sure would like some of that pig.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 395 and 394 are two of the less sucky Husky saws.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Randy,..there is a spring that I presume goes in between the outer plate and the diaphragm and I only see one passage way in the pump. Where should the pulse from the crankcase enter the pump and where does the oil go to get to the bar pad.
> I will have to take the pump apart again,..I also presume there should be a hose attached to the nipple on the rear of the pump.



The nipple on the back of the pump is where the check ball/valve is, that's where she gets plugged. As for the impulse it come in through the side, you'll see the passage when you pull the pump all the way out.


----------



## caleath

Jerry it was impressive... The guy running it has a tree service. He went to school with my wife and came over to grind some stumps for me after he cut up the trees.

I told him that I was going to try and have that GTG here and he is super interested. Good think to have a tree guy lined up...I shouldnt have any trouble getting some stuff to cut up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks Randy,..I will pull it apart again and give it a good going over.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta hit the sack,..Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Night Jerry


Have I told you guys how much I appreciate you all. The regulars and the new and not so new fellas. I look forward to getting on here every night. I hardly do anything but work on saws and bs on here. You guys are the best.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gotta hit the sack,..Nytol.


 
Nite Jerry.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks for the tech support Cliff. I just put her all back together and I am now getting it to run about 3/4 throttle without stalling out. I think I might be down to carb adjustment. Like you said Cliff, the only thing left is to pull the welch plug out and clean that. Might do that anyhow, but at least I can keep it running now.


 
DONT pull the welch plug !!!
that is only low speed circuit !!
if you can squirt carb cleaner in the low jet and see it it come out the little holes inside the throat that area is clean ok..
it will contribute some to midrange and off trigger response but very little to WOT.
all you are going to find under there are little holes that go into the carb throat,nothing there like a screen or filter,that plug is only there so when they make the carb they have a way to easily drill the holes then they plug it off.
solution to hi speed is not to be found there..
another easy test is if adjusting the low needle works at idle all is ok there.
reseating that plug can be a PITA,seal after with nail polish or something..if you dont seat it good another carb kit is needed just for the plug..no,no,no,no,no..
what happens if you apply a little choke ?? help out does it ??
at idle if you tip the saw on it's nose what happens ??
anything change when you tip it to either side ??
make sure tank is full when doing this.


----------



## chipherder

The appreciation is mutual. This is a great place with great people.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> DONT pull the welch plug !!!
> that is only low speed circuit !!
> if you can squirt carb cleaner in the low jet and see it it come out the little holes inside the throat that area is clean ok..
> it will contribute some to midrange and off trigger response but very little to WOT.
> all you are going to find under there are little holes that go into the carb throat,nothing there like a screen or filter,that plug is only there so when they make the carb they have a way to easily drill the holes then they plug it off.
> solution to hi speed is not to be found there..
> another easy test is if adjusting the low needle works at idle all is ok there.
> reseating that plug can be a PITA,seal after with nail polish or something..if you dont seat it good another carb kit is needed just for the plug..no,no,no,no,no..
> what happens if you apply a little choke ?? help out does it ??
> at idle if you tip the saw on it's nose what happens ??
> anything change when you tip it to either side ??
> make sure tank is full when doing this.


 
Good to know about the welch plug...I had no idea it was a low speed part of the circuit. 

I still think its running out of fuel at wot...not sure if its in the hs jet or not getting enough fuel past the needle...but I could be wrong. We went over the primer circuit and it appears to be ok.

I bet Jim will be glad when he gets those two devils done.


----------



## caleath

Cliff is going to bed and count my blessings...kiss the wife goodnight.

I read Saw Drs post about loosing his dad.. I am going to call mine tomorrow.

Night all


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Good to know about the welch plug...I had no idea it was a low speed part of the circuit.
> 
> I still think its running out of fuel at wot...not sure if its in the hs jet or not getting enough fuel past the needle...but I could be wrong. We went over the primer circuit and it appears to be ok.
> 
> I bet Jim will be glad when he gets those two devils done.


 
I thot i sent him some links to carb info.
understanding the diff circuits helps in diagnosing..
if he wants to peruse this stuff i uploaded he may better understand..
DivShare - Folder - CarbStuff
he needs to know if at WOT is he not getting enuf fuel or to much ??
looking in the carb at that time may help.
checking flow or lack of it,spitback etc and observing are all tools to use..
so many variables that can be easily understood if you know how it all works..


----------



## roncoinc

Calling it a night myself..
been a fine day in more ways than one.to those that contributed thank you.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Calling it a night myself..
> been a fine day in more ways than one.to those that contributed thank you.


 

Ron thanks for the carb stuff...that should keep me busy for a few days.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, quiet on here this morning, another beautiful sunny day here. It dried up nicely overnight and it will be a good day for a drive. Have a good safe day.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Jerry...Nice here too...you have a good day too...


----------



## RandyMac

Rainin' here, again, still...whatever. No squalls, that is a blessing.

Cranky, bored, wanna go home. Maybe I ease on over to the 12th century for some old fashioned warfare.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, Its wet and rainy here! :mad2:
Took my that saw back yesterday to my neighbor put a new ground wire on it and sharpened the chain, Also dressed the bar. I sure was a klutz yesterday though I cut myself 3 times yesterday haha. Once when loosening a bolt and the wrench slipt cut my wrist up on a sharp peice of metal. Then cut my finger pretty bad on a chainsaw bar (Didnt think they could be so sharp! HAHA) And while i was working on an engine (Taking apart a Detriot.) I was taking the manifold off and smashed my fingers haha! So today i might put myself in a bubble? lol


----------



## RandyMac

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning all, Its wet and rainy here! :mad2:
> Took my that saw back yesterday to my neighbor put a new ground wire on it and sharpened the chain, Also dressed the bar. I sure was a klutz yesterday though I cut myself 3 times yesterday haha. Once when loosening a bolt and the wrench slipt cut my wrist up on a sharp peice of metal. Then cut my finger pretty bad on a chainsaw bar (Didnt think they could be so sharp! HAHA) And while i was working on an engine (Taking apart a Detriot.) I was taking the manifold off and smashed my fingers haha! So today i might put myself in a bubble? lol


 
Dude! wear gloves man.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I know i usually dont wear them, maybe ill start? HAHA thanks Randy for the good advise. 

Congrats on them saws Cliff! I still think your good karma is from helping that guy out with the saws haha. 
Thanks for them pictures Jerry, I might start on mine today?


----------



## RandyMac

Always protect your hands, they are easily damaged and not always easy to repair. I did almost lose a hand because of a glove. I was tying a clevis hook on a 1 1/4 archline, using a figure "8" knot. I put the hook on the track of a D8 where the catskinner reefed on the line with the winch, as the knot tightened I fed in the pigtail, trying for a hand and a half leftover length. I got all enthused about getting right short, when the fingers of my White Ox's got caught in the knot, I whipped my hand out, cutting the hell out of it on a jagger. I can still picture the action of that heavy steel cable being drawn into a knot.


----------



## roncoinc

YouTube - Willie Nelson sings Amazing Grace, Amsterdam (2007)

Another good morning tune.
mornin Mean Randy  read you in another thread LOL !!
sunshine and clear,carbs to fix and saws to test today.


----------



## RandyMac

I is cranky. LMAO!!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> I is cranky. LMAO!!!:msp_biggrin:


 
I meant CLEAN !!! CLEAN Randy !! 
sorry,typo


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> I meant CLEAN !!! CLEAN Randy !!
> sorry,typo


 
Am I going to have to call you Scott? or Brad?


----------



## caleath

Good morning all...storms all night last night. Hopefully nice weather today.


----------



## RandyMac

Current radar
Current Eureka NEXRAD Radar Map : Weather Underground


----------



## roncoinc

Bueberry pancakes with real local maply syrup,home made sausage,local farm fresh eggs..


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Am I going to have to call you Scott? or Brad?


 
now THAT was MEAN !!


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> now THAT was MEAN !!


 
Yeah it is.

I'll hang on to it for later.


----------



## roncoinc

Want some breakfast Cliff ??
we can even boil up some barbed wire for Randy


----------



## roncoinc

Cliff,i dont have a 914,was you thinking of this ?


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Cliff,i dont have a 914,was you thinking of this ?


 

Thats the one I was talking about...shure is pretty.


----------



## caleath

That breakfast sure looks good...some contry fries and gravy would top that sucker off.

I have some good rusty barbed wire here for Randy...or better yet how about a loop of rusty 404?


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> Good morning all...storms all night last night. Hopefully nice weather today.


 
Good morning. Some of the guys had a rough time with those storms, but fortunately everyone seems okay.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Thats the one I was talking about...shure is pretty.


 
Yes it is pretty,runs too,you see the video ?
that dont sound fair to me,on your end.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey all, go check out the new thread i wrote in chainsaw forum. Whatta think?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> DivShare - Folder - CarbStuff


 
major lurker here. always enjoy this thread and the wisdom and experience shown here. not so wise and experienced that i could add much to the thread. i will however sometimes throw something out there. 
now to the purpose. i tried to access that link but couldn't get any of the pdf files to open. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jerrycmorrow said:


> major lurker here. always enjoy this thread and the wisdom and experience shown here. not so wise and experienced that i could add much to the thread. i will however sometimes throw something out there.
> now to the purpose. i tried to access that link but couldn't get any of the pdf files to open. what am i doing wrong?


 
Same thing with me Jerry. 
Join in anytime Though! I haven no wisdom, and they dont make fun of me uttahere2:
But there is one thing, you have to give us a poem about chainsaws haha.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

how bout a little nonsensical ditty/puzzle?

There once was an orange saw
That cut oak, pine, and all
It doesn’t sprecken sie deutsch
Nor tala svenska
But does parlare italiano.

what kinda saw is it?


----------



## caleath

jerrycmorrow said:


> how bout a little nonsensical ditty/puzzle?
> 
> There once was an orange saw
> That cut oak, pine, and all
> It doesn’t sprecken sie deutsch
> Nor tala svenska
> But does parlare italiano.
> 
> what kinda saw is it?


 
an oly?

Nice job on the ditty


----------



## caleath

Hey how long a bar will an 056 Magnum run?


----------



## PLMCRZY

Took my welding test this morning i got the job!!!

Now i can buy saws i dont need and list them in my signature to look cool just like caleath does:hmm3grin2orange::msp_tongue:


----------



## caleath

ClayKann101 said:


> Took my welding test this morning i got the job!!!
> 
> Now i can buy saws i dont need and list them in my signature to look cool just like caleath does:hmm3grin2orange::msp_tongue:


 
Heck I worked harder to get the saws than I did at work. Glad you got the job...now get your.....out to find some saws so you can come up next year and play...at least the saw in your signature is a good one.

Oh check my sig and see if anyting is different...it will be for sure tomorrow:msp_wink:

Heck last October I only had 2 saws and neither one ran...can you say CAD.


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> Heck I worked harder to get the saws than I did at work. Glad you got the job...now get your.....out to find some saws so you can come up next year and play...at least the saw in your signature is a good one.
> 
> Oh check my sig and see if anyting is different...it will be for sure tomorrow:msp_wink:


 I have actually 5 saws i just dont list the ones that dont run! I need to get this husky 55 going. I also would like a 036 or a 046 something to big brother my 026.


----------



## RandyMac

Just make sure that 404 is full comp.


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> Just make sure that 404 is full comp.


 
I think it has a 3/8ths on it...not sure why. Its mine now...needs alot of work but I am pleased..not quite the 100cc club ....but close.


----------



## caleath

Spent some time on the telephone with Ron...hell of a great guy but we all knew that. 

Thanks again Ron for all you do here.


----------



## caleath

ClayKann101 said:


> I have actually 5 saws i just dont list the ones that dont run! I need to get this husky 55 going. I also would like a 036 or a 046 something to big brother my 026.


 
044 and dont look back.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

caleath said:


> Spent some time on the telephone with Ron...hell of a great guy but we all knew that.
> 
> Thanks again Ron for all you do here.



Hey Cliff, I appreciate your patience in calling Ron back. He was helping me at the time, and showing me his collection. 

Thanks Ron!


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey all, go check out the new thread i wrote in chainsaw forum. Whatta think?


 
now i KNOW you wanna starts a fight !!! asking us to "think ' ???


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> major lurker here. always enjoy this thread and the wisdom and experience shown here. not so wise and experienced that i could add much to the thread. i will however sometimes throw something out there.
> now to the purpose. i tried to access that link but couldn't get any of the pdf files to open. what am i doing wrong?


 
Ypu click on one of the folders,then click on the pdf file,then click download and wait 15 seconds.
because it's free they make you work  try it again and see how you make out..


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Just make sure that 404 is full comp.


 
Ya prefer that in a samich or au jus randy ??


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> Ya prefer that in a samich or au jus randy ??


 
Deep fried in 40wt with hot sauce on the side.


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Hey Cliff, I appreciate your patience in calling Ron back. He was helping me at the time, and showing me his collection.
> 
> Thanks Ron!


 
Hey Jason,glad to see you made it here..
just be carefull around randy mac,he can get mean when he wakes up,or gets tired,or hungry,or bored,or out of cigarettes,or when it's raining,or when the sun shines or when it gets cold or when it gets hot..or at night or during the daytime..


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> Hey Jason,glad to see you made it here..
> just be carefull around randy mac,he can get mean when he wakes up,or gets tired,or hungry,or bored,or out of cigarettes,or when it's raining,or when the sun shines or when it gets cold or when it gets hot..or at night or during the daytime..


 
you want on my list Bub?


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> you want on my list Bub?


 
:msp_tongue: LOL !!!!

workin tonite or off for the weekend ??


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas...picked up the 056magnum 2 ...its going to need some work...but I think it will be worth it. 

I traded him even for a 290.

Needs oil pump parts and a muffler..

So then it needs bar and chain Randy suggested 404...how about bar and chain recommendations.


----------



## caleath

Mill_wannabe said:


> Hey Cliff, I appreciate your patience in calling Ron back. He was helping me at the time, and showing me his collection.
> 
> Thanks Ron!



No problem man I hope you guys had a good time. Did Ron let you run that new Husky?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas...picked up the 056magnum 2 ...its going to need some work...but I think it will be worth it.
> 
> I traded him even for a 290.
> 
> Needs oil pump parts and a muffler..
> 
> So then it needs bar and chain Randy suggested 404...how about bar and chain recommendations.


 
RM wasnt recomending a chain !!
he was ordering LUNCH !!


----------



## caleath

STIHL CHAINSAW 056 MAGNUM II DECAL STICKER | eBay

This is what the sticker looks like on it...so which 056 do I have?? CC wise anyway.


----------



## caleath

Hey Jerry...whats up


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> STIHL CHAINSAW 056 MAGNUM II DECAL STICKER | eBay
> 
> This is what the sticker looks like on it...so which 056 do I have?? CC wise anyway.


 
you got the creamsickle colored one !


----------



## caleath

I sure did ron....any creamsickles for you yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hope everyone had a good day, I drove for 8 hrs so not a hard day at all.Got to see my BIL and SIL that have been living out in Alberta for the last 5 years, they just moved back home and today was unpack the truck day.


----------



## caleath

hey jim

man big bars are expensive...


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> :msp_tongue: LOL !!!!
> 
> workin tonite or off for the weekend ??


 
I have one more shift after this one and I'm trying to get out from under that one. I got notice that my leave has built-up and need to use it.


----------



## caleath

44" Double Chainsaw Bar Milling fits Stihl® Granberg | eBay

This would look cool on my 056


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Cliff. They sure are, but man they are worth it just for the cool factor.


----------



## caleath

Oh crap thats a double ended bar... I do like the orange thought.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Ron, please be patient with me. Sometimes I have a hard time wrapping my head around things that are new to me. I kind of am learning these saws a little backwards, started with a good rebuild before knowing the basics. I got your file and am very happy to have it, I'll learn, thanks again.


----------



## caleath

It takes time..those files are almost priceless to have...

I am liking these bars...gonna have to save some pennies....


----------



## jimdad07

That's a sharp looking bar. Not sure how setting up a double ender works, seems like you would need two saws with the same timing and rpms?


----------



## jimdad07

Anybody out there?


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Randy. Having a good day?


----------



## Mastermind

Yes Sir I am. Been playing with a wildthing, milling the base and making a popup. It ain't easy on those clamshell saws.


----------



## RandyMac

jimdad07 said:


> Hi Randy. Having a good day?


 
Fair enough Jim. I just revoked privledges on a batch of state inmates, that always makes me smile.

I do wish it would stop raining, almost two inches since 0430 this morning and another juicy band on the way.

stihls are weak


----------



## caleath

Sorry I had to go put some stuff up outside...wind is blowing like crazy..50mph plus

Pics to follow


----------



## jimdad07

I thinks it's pretty cool you guys like to mod those wildthangs. Must be a lot of fun to run those when they're done.


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


> Fair enough Jim. I just revoked privledges on a batch of state inmates, that always makes me smile.
> 
> I do wish it would stop raining, almost two inches since 0430 this morning and another juicy band on the way.
> 
> stihls are weak


 
I can never seem to catch you when you're on here. Glad to see you are feeling better these days. Been working on anything good?...Macs are yellow.


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> Yes Sir I am. Been playing with a wildthing, milling the base and making a popup. It ain't easy on those clamshell saws.


 
Sure would like to see some pics?


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> I thinks it's pretty cool you guys like to mod those wildthangs. Must be a lot of fun to run those when they're done.



The best thing about a wildthing is the price. I can afford to learn on them. I will attempt things on a really cheap saw that I would never do on a high dollar one.


----------



## jimdad07

mastermind7864 said:


> The best thing about a wildthing is the price. I can afford to learn on them. I will attempt things on a really cheap saw that I would never do on a high dollar one.


 
That's the way to do it. I can't wait to delve into that 120si, I am reading the stuff Ron sent me first and I am going to make sure I know what the basics are before I ruin a good machine.


----------



## RandyMac

What is a 120si? Do I need one?


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


> What is a 120si? Do I need one?


 
It is out of a pair of Sachs Dolmar 120si's that my wife picked up to resell. One went to Jerry and the other she let me keep, awful nice of her. I have gotten a bunch of parts on for her and am going to try to port it as my first time porting. Maybe not the smartest move ever, but, go big or go home with a broken saw:smile2:.


----------



## RandyMac

I need a smoke and a cup of coffee.


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


> I need a smoke and a cup of coffee.


 
Know the feeling, I quit chewing two years ago this June, I have been having a hard time here lately, been wanting it all the time.


----------



## caleath

Sorry having computer problems.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Sorry having computer problems.


 
:jawdrop:


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> It is out of a pair of Sachs Dolmar 120si's that my wife picked up to resell. One went to Jerry and the other she let me keep, awful nice of her. I have gotten a bunch of parts on for her and am going to try to port it as my first time porting. Maybe not the smartest move ever, but, go big or go home with a broken saw:smile2:.



Is it running just right now? 

When I first started porting I would get them running real well and use them for a while. Then if I still want to port them I can be sure that all is well with the engine internals, seals and such.


----------



## jimdad07

Just found "Seven Spanish Angels" on the Youtube, great song.


----------



## jimdad07

mastermind7864 said:


> Is it running just right now?
> 
> When I first started porting I would get them running real well and use them for a while. Then if I still want to port them I can be sure that all is well with the engine internals, seals and such.


 
Not yet, I'm still getting all of my other projects finished before I get into this one, I want to have a little more experience under my belt first. The guy who sold my wife that saw said that it was set up. I was going to tear the jug off of it and decided I wanted to see which side it was scored on. Took off the muffler and the piston looked perfect, huh, took off the intake manifold and the intake side looked perfect. Took off the recoil cover and found a little piece of a washer was stuck between the flywheel and the coil, it had stopped the saw and made it feel like it was set up. I had to get some body parts just so I can run it, the guy took off the carb and had lost most of the parts for putting it back together. I have the parts and should be getting to it soon. Can't wait. Not a bad idea on running it for awhile first.


----------



## caleath

056 pics


----------



## jimdad07

Not a bad looker Cliff. I bet you'll have a mill going soon.


----------



## caleath

Here is the chain that was on the 038

The others are some big chains I found...I think they are 404 any suggestions of how to check


----------



## jimdad07

I think that is about the most used up chain I have ever seen. What else is wrong with her?


----------



## caleath

I think a new pull starter and she will be good...if you are asking about the 038.

The 056 needs oiler parts and a muffler...alot of the screws are missing too.


----------



## jimdad07

The printer is working hard tonight. Trying to print off that Two Stroke Tuner's Handbook, 82 pages. Nice to have that stuff right out in the shop as a reference. I like to do that with IPLs and service manuals getting a decent collection going on that stuff too, this one will make a great addition to the library.


----------



## Mastermind

Measure center to center on three rivets, divide by two, that's your pitch.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I think a new pull starter and she will be good...if you are asking about the 038.
> 
> The 056 needs oiler parts and a muffler...alot of the screws are missing too.


 
Good deal on that 038, even better deal on the 066. I think the CAD has found you. You might be able to get a new after market recoil for that 038 on Baileys.


----------



## caleath

woo hoo...404 looks like some 3 foot lengths..3 of them brand new


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> woo hoo...404 looks like some 3 foot lengths..3 of them brand new


 
Nice, that will save you some bucks to start with on that one. Good deal, what's I tell you last night? You are one lucky guy.


----------



## caleath

I will pay for those 3 loops..but a great price. I am not sure how to feel withall this good stuff going on...trust me its not normal.


So I could mill with this saw huh?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I will pay for those 3 loops..but a great price. I am not sure how to feel withall this good stuff going on...trust me its not normal.
> 
> 
> So I could mill with this saw huh?


 
You should be able to. I wouldn't go crazy big with it, but I would run it and maybe not go much over 24"dia. trees with the 038, but with the 066, you could most likely mill anything you come across with that one. Same goes for that 056. You are getting a great lineup there.


----------



## caleath

Now i need a sooped up sooper pooper...like randy has...I have a hot little craftsman that I truly love...loud and fairly fast.

I am starting to get saw punch drunk.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Evening Jim, And Cliff. how are you?


----------



## caleath

Good Jacob and you...I do wish there was a chainsaw mag...I love to read mags...


----------



## caleath

Ok this thread is getting out of hand...too much about me...sorry about that...just excited.

Lets hear about what you guys have got going on.


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening Jacob. It has been a great day today. Got a lot done at work today, got some OT tonight. 

Cliff, you started the thread and you're having a great run of lick, I would ride it to the hilt.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Haha yea, some people on that threat are not really liking the idea. But i was thinking maybe just a small 20 page newsletter that everyone could read?


----------



## jimdad07

Not a bad idea. I am not used to seeing you on here this late Jacob. How was your day? Work on anything good today?


----------



## caleath

Jacob before the internet thats how most of us learned stuff...I would like to have one...maybe you could try a internet mag first then go from there.

Get guys here to write an article etc...you might be surprised what happens.


----------



## jimdad07

I think that would be a good pursuit Jacob. I would suscribe.


----------



## caleath

Me too...I have subscribed to much worse mags.


----------



## jimdad07

Still printing...


----------



## jimdad07

It's about that time guys. Have a good night and a good day tomorrow.


----------



## RandyMac

heh heh
I strong armed my way into having Saturday night off

I have the most senority, they all be my beaches.:jester:


----------



## sachsmo

Which way to the beach?


































They all be workin' for Mac Daddy!


----------



## RandyMac

Go West young man.


----------



## sachsmo

Not this "young" man!


Gots my own beach right outside the door, just a run of the mill redneck repairman here.

My big Sis is an attorney and lives in LA, she says I live better than most Lawers and Doctors out there.

The thought of 72 degree days and 330 days of sunshine does have its allure though.

Wayyy too many people, unless you go way up Nordth eh?


----------



## RandyMac

Del Norte California


----------



## sachsmo

I don't speak Spanish?


----------



## RandyMac

Del Norte County, California - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sachsmo

Beauty!


----------



## RandyMac

No spanish needed or required.


----------



## sachsmo

Got fish in that there River?


----------



## RandyMac

Trophy class Steelhead and Salmon. Both the Smith and Klamath are getting strong runs of both. The ocean has all kinds of big bitey things in it.


----------



## sachsmo

27,000 in the whole couty eh?

Hell I be right at home there, bout the same as here in bumchuck Indiana.

I like fish with teeth!

Them pretty people down South aaare not to my liking.

If'n Orange county had 27,000 pop. I may consider:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

Orange only has 27,000 real people in it.

Lots of toothy items in local waters. The predator/prey relationship is vividly active here.


----------



## sachsmo

Most preditors have forward facing eyes.


Since one of mine is cocked does that make me prey?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, beautiful sunny day here around -4 at the moment. I won`t be around today, might get home early enough to check in this evening, have a good safe day.


----------



## RandyMac

Have a good day Jerry, see you much later.


----------



## RandyMac

sachsmo said:


> Most preditors have forward facing eyes.
> 
> 
> Since one of mine is cocked does that make me prey?



Nah.

This is my one of favorite fish.

Lingcod - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sachsmo

Yummy,

nice pearly whites too!


----------



## RandyMac

The big ones look like legless dragons, same 'tude though.


----------



## sachsmo

Better stop talkin' fish Dude,

I got a hankering to go pick up some crawlers (off the ground of course) and drown a few.


----------



## RandyMac

Long night.

I'll be home in less than three hours.

I racked up a good "kill" rate tonight, revocation be my name, sending asshats to back to prison was the game.


----------



## roncoinc

Jim,one of my favorite versions 

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/x8A9Y1Dq_cQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mastermind

Good morning men. Trying to get moving this morning, I need another cup of coffee....


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Jim,one of my favorite versions
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/x8A9Y1Dq_cQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
That's the one Ron, it's one of my favorite songs. Big fan of that kind of music.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning Randy, Randy, Ron, Robin, Jerry, Cliff, Jacob, Chip, Sachsmo, hope I didn't miss anyone. Looks to be a good day for the shop out there today, going to take the boy to the woodpile with me while I split, he loves to "help" daddy.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, Morning Jim. Sorry i didnt get back with you last night, I was about dead lol. 
Well yesterday i worked on my powerhead holder, Ill get pictures of it when its done. Im not the best welder in the world but it will work haha! Ya'll have a good day!


----------



## caleath

Boy you guys have been busy..not much to go on here. I need to get to the shop and tidy up a bit...

Here is the county in Texas where I live...

Red River County, Texas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## chipherder

Good morning all, raining and 40's here, can't get the hang of the centigrade conversion, guess I'll never learn.
Got some rounds to split the old fashioned way, splitter's 300 miles away, loaned it to the neighbors for the winter. They use a regular axe to split, never used a splitter before. Thought I'd spoil them a little.


----------



## jimdad07

Morning Chip, hi Ron. Having a shop day today, a much needed shop day. The woodstove is fired up burning up some very old hickory and the saws are seeing some work. Cleaning up in between. Someone brought me a little Homelite today, I think it was one of the new 46cc Lowes specials. Had a little success, there was quite a bit of dirt in behind the metering diaphragm. Cleaned it all out and it left the shop running pretty well. Not just saying it, but that tech. info is helping a lot. 510evl is next, nothing wrong with that one, just have to clean it and sharpen the chain.


----------



## roncoinc

Just turned on heat in shop..
going to rebuild the old tilly on the david bradley so i can call it a done runner.


----------



## jimdad07

Cold and raining up your way Ron?


----------



## jimdad07

510evl done, all I had to do was fix the kill switch and sharpen the chain. Looks like it got rocked out. Almost time to head up to the inlaws' house for MIL's birthday. See you guys later.


----------



## caleath

Hey folks...another beautiful day in Texas. A bit cold this am...it was 40 here. I worked on a few saws this am...cleaned on the shop some...and then.

I remembered that I had to go check on some saws that a guy told me about. There is a running PM 610, actually runs pretty good. There is a Johnsred 670 not sure about its condition yet. There is a 266xp in pieces and a 044 in pieces too. 

I paid more than I thought I should but hey, 135 bucks isnt too bad. I promise its the last saws I buy.......this week.


----------



## Cantdog

That's a nice looking 670 Cliff....looks to be low hr...missing some bits but mostly complete...you don't really want that do you????LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Hey folks...another beautiful day in Texas. A bit cold this am...it was 40 here. I worked on a few saws this am...cleaned on the shop some...and then.
> 
> I remembered that I had to go check on some saws that a guy told me about. There is a running PM 610, actually runs pretty good. There is a Johnsred 670 not sure about its condition yet. There is a 266xp in pieces and a 044 in pieces too.
> 
> I paid more than I thought I should but hey, 135 bucks isnt too bad. I promise its the last saws I buy.......this week.
> 
> CREAMSICKLE in a bucket !!! looks like buckets i used to find on jobs sites but no used TP in yours !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

I dont see RM in here,are we safe for the evening ??
anybody that eats rust 404 dipped in hot sauce scares me


----------



## RandyMac

no-one is safe.


----------



## caleath

Yeah he is something else..I eat harvester chain wtih bbq and a little Stihl ultra too boot.


----------



## roncoinc

HEY DAWg !!! get ready for tonite,thar she blows !!
go down at low tide tomorrow and pick up some surf/sea clams,good chowdah !

I would but going to M.I.T. in the mornin for a computer deal..
man,you wanna see some pocket protectors and ankle high pants over white socks and thick glasses,,that place has more geeks than,,well,any place !


----------



## caleath

looks like buckets i used to find on jobs sites but no used TP in yours !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have used one of them for that before myself. I put trashbags in mine first though.

Works good really....I dont always get to work where there is a bathroom handy. 

Just burry the bag after your done.:msp_mellow:


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> HEY DAWg !!! get ready for tonite,thar she blows !!
> go down at low tide tomorrow and pick up some surf/sea clams,good chowdah !
> 
> I would but going to M.I.T. in the mornin for a computer deal..
> man,you wanna see some pocket protectors and ankle high pants over white socks and thick glasses,,that place has more geeks than,,well,any place !


 
Sometimes I would like to be that smart....but alas...I was just blessed with some mechanical aptitude and a bit of common sense. Its going to have to do.


----------



## roncoinc

Good news for Cliff.







muffler is still shiny  should clean up nice..


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Good news for Cliff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muffler is still shiny  should clean up nice..


 
82CC !!!!!!!!!! i dont have a bar big enuf for that


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Sometimes I would like to be that smart....but alas...I was just blessed with some mechanical aptitude and a bit of common sense. Its going to have to do.


 
Better than me..
ineptitude and nonsense !!


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> 82CC !!!!!!!!!! i dont have a bar big enuf for that


 
I was going to put a 16 inch bar on it.....


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I was going to put a 16 inch bar on it.....


 
You have one or want me to see what o got ?


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> You have one or want me to see what o got ?


 
Nah I was kidding...I am thinking a saw like that needs a long bar dont you think?


----------



## caleath

I will get the Dolmar set up next week. You want me to paint it Stihl orange and white for you?


----------



## caleath

So Ron what should I do with the Johnny ...?


----------



## caleath

Evening Chip...


----------



## Cantdog

Cliff that 670 should live in a colder climate than yours....like Sweden..........or Maine!!


----------



## chipherder

Good evening. Cliff I believe? I don't have everyone's name down yet.
Hope you all had a good day. Went to look at an "030 PRO" turned out it's an 036 for $100, don't know if it's a pro or not.


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> Good evening. Cliff I believe? I don't have everyone's name down yet.
> Hope you all had a good day. Went to look at an "030 PRO" turned out it's an 036 for $100, don't know if it's a pro or not.


 
Even if its not a Pro and is in good shape I think thats a good price.

036 is a good saw.

And it is Cliff.


----------



## caleath

Cantdog said:


> Cliff that 670 should live in a colder climate than yours....like Sweden..........or Maine!!


 
You think so Robin...it gets pretty cold here sometimes....gets hotter than blue blazes too.


----------



## chipherder

Glad to hear that, Stihls aren't usually found for that price around here. Housemate's giving me weird looks cause I already have a 361, 210 and 170, housemate has a 260 pro. 
Saw is complete and just wants to run and die on choke, probably needs a carb kit.


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> You think so Robin...it gets pretty cold here sometimes....gets hotter than blue blazes too.


 


Yeah I bet it does....but if you do decide to part company with it I might be interested...PM me if you do....we'll chat...


----------



## caleath

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I bet it does....but if you do decide to part company with it I might be interested...PM me if you do....we'll chat...


 
Will do Robin....you know I cant have that Husky stuff hanging around too long.


----------



## caleath

Mill not sure where Ron went ...he was here a little while ago.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> i will get the dolmar set up next week. You want me to paint it stihl orange and white for you?


 
pphhhtttthhpptttt !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> HEY DAWg !!! get ready for tonite,thar she blows !!
> go down at low tide tomorrow and pick up some surf/sea clams,good chowdah !
> 
> I would but going to M.I.T. in the mornin for a computer deal..
> man,you wanna see some pocket protectors and ankle high pants over white socks and thick glasses,,that place has more geeks than,,well,any place !




I can hardly wait...gusts over 55 knts. SE late tonight into tomorrow. 2"-4" rain... I got the stove going in the shop this afternoon so it would be all cozy for saw work tomorrow. Got to do a complete fuel line/filter/carb kit thing on a Husky 335XPT tomorrow the guy's a climber and needs it Monday morning. Fairly easy saw to work on even though it's tiny...


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> Will do Robin....you know I cant have that Husky stuff hanging around too long.




LOL!!!!I know what you mean it'll grow on you!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> So Ron what should I do with the Johnny ...?[/QUO
> 
> Check it out,nice saw.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> pphhhtttthhpptttt !!!!!!!!!!!


 
I wouldnt do that to you old buddy old pal....


----------



## roncoinc

Finished the carb on the Davidly Bradly.
anybody want to see it cut ?
very dull chain,never sharpened on like this but i HAD to try cutting  

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/XY_eghDPbf8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## caleath

I do need to thin the heard some...running out of space.


----------



## caleath

Good job Ron..thats a beast. How many ccs is that?


----------



## Cantdog

Getting real close to 450 pages.........


----------



## chipherder

Nice job on the Bradley, that's a cool old saw. And you got it running!


----------



## caleath

It wont be long Robin...not long at all....

Have you seen how many times this thread has been looked at?

Something like over 43 thousand times.


----------



## Cantdog

Good job Ron......she sounds pretty smooth and idles good..


----------



## Cantdog

I know it...45,595 right now!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Good job Ron..thats a beast. How many ccs is that?


 
AH 47 = 77cc


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah same motor as my Mono.......and alot of other rigs of the day....Did you just clean the carb or put gaskets in it too??


----------



## roncoinc

I need a few more views of this video to break 1000 
knotty oak,turning 10500 rpm,tuned better now.
saws name is " bad attitude " ..

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/PE7GdEY7k2o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah same motor as my Mono.......and alot of other rigs of the day....Did you just clean the carb or put gaskets in it too??


 
gasket kit and clean.


----------



## caleath

I will be back a little later I need to run an errand.


----------



## roncoinc

Cliff,i sent you a link to my videos,,how many you watch ??
only 101 of them now


----------



## Cantdog

Where is a good place to get gaskets sets for those?? I gotta go through the carb on the Mono sometime soon..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Where is a good place to get gaskets sets for those?? I gotta go through the carb on the Mono sometime soon..


 
I got mine from feebay,,reasonable and genuine tilly,made in ireland.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I got mine from feebay,,reasonable and genuine tilly,made in ireland.




Good enough...Thanks Ron...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good evening all, you have been busy lads today. I see 5-6 pages more done today, very good!


----------



## roncoinc

Got another makita going today 
to quit,think it needs a muffler mod..


















<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Armh0rmYF08" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## roncoinc

Ran out of gas in the middle of the video !! LOL!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Must have been the last cut you planned to make. Always seems to happen that way.


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Must have been the last cut you planned to make. Always seems to happen that way.


 
Actually i stepped on the cord and unplugged it


----------



## caleath

I am back...I think I am going to stop working on saws today...I might be having good luck buying them...fixing not so good.

Hey Jerry good to see ya...

Ron you gave me a good idea for my GTG next year....I think we need an electric saw race...whatca think?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pretty hard to mod an electric chainsaw Cliff, sharpest chain would be the winner.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pretty hard to mod an electric chainsaw Cliff, sharpest chain would be the winner.


 
Oh I was thinking a big capacitor bank...or who knows.


----------



## caleath

Hey Jerry...whats shakin bacon


----------



## caleath

Ron you sell alot of those things?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a request to take 14 ladies out on a nature walk today to identify plants, flora and tree species. Then we all spent 4 hours doing a sweat lodge ceremony, man that`s hot.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey guys, I'm out at Sam's Club right now with a refrigeration rack down, this wind is playing hell out here tonight. I should be home in a bit to yak, might even make it by 10:30 or so, if the phone will let me get that far.


----------



## caleath

Wow Jerry lucky you....jim have fun...just think of the overtime.


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> I am back...I think I am going to stop working on saws today...I might be having good luck buying them...fixing not so good.
> 
> Hey Jerry good to see ya...
> 
> Ron you gave me a good idea for my GTG next year....I think we need an electric saw race...whatca think?


 
Could be a hoot. Do you accept mail in entries? Have some ideas.

YouTube - Power Tool Drag Racing 4


----------



## pioneerguy600

You be careful out there Jim. I do the nature walk quite often, got to run a chainsaw to cut up some wood for the fire that we heated the stones with. The stones are heated red hot, taken in the sweat tent and then water is whisked upon them, the temp reaches incredible degrees inside along with the steam it is close to suffocating, you sweat readily.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You be careful out there Jim. I do the nature walk quite often, got to run a chainsaw to cut up some wood for the fire that we heated the stones with. The stones are heated red hot, taken in the sweat tent and then water is whisked upon them, the temp reaches incredible degrees inside along with the steam it is close to suffocating, you sweat readily.


 
I like the sound of the heat tent...love a sauna.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It is supposed to purify your body and mind and signify rebirth.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is supposed to purify your body and mind and signify rebirth.


 
I want to build a cedar sauna/steam room...


----------



## caleath

OREGON Chain Saw Bar Beaver Tail 30

Do you think this bar will fit a XL-904?


----------



## pioneerguy600

They are pretty popular among the yuppies around here.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are pretty popular among the yuppies around here.


 
I actually love to sweat...I always feel better afterwords. If I could stay in a hot shower for hours I would be happy. Especially when I dont feel good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It would be nice during the cold months of the year, during the summer I sweat plenty when working outside.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> It would be nice during the cold months of the year, during the summer I sweat plenty when working outside.


 
I do too....I want a hot tub too...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where is the rest of the crew tonight?


----------



## RandyMac

you all are


----------



## caleath

not sure...some were on here earlier and I think Jim is out on a call.

So what made that 066 so special with the flat top....?

Oh and I picked up another 044 saw in parts today..not sure about the pin size...its a lean seeze job...looks to all be there but the cylinder.


----------



## pioneerguy600

There`s Randy!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Flat top 066 with a early poly flywheel is the snappiest model of that saw and with the right porting job it a fri$$en nice saw to run, even for guys that have run ported saws for many years.


----------



## jimdad07

Wow, looks like it is back to us three again for a moment or two. Pretty busy guy Jerry? Bunch of females in a sweat lodge, and you thought you had it good this week Cliff?


----------



## jimdad07

How's it going today Randy?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Wow, looks like it is back to us three again for a moment or two. Pretty busy guy Jerry? Bunch of females in a sweat lodge, and you thought you had it good this week Cliff?


 
Especially when the tops come off.


----------



## RandyMac

evening all

Here now, gone soon, been up and cruising since noon yesterday with two hours sleep.


----------



## caleath

I hope that there isnt alot wrong with that 066. Its in a rubbermaid tub waiting its turn now.


----------



## caleath

Did you see todays load Jerry? I brought home 1 husky and a Johnsred...I think thats why I dont feel so good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have to check it over closely, they are well made and if the cases are damage free they are worth a rebuild. I got my two for less than $200. and with less than an additional $200. in parts they are both supersaws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I did see the picts of those but I didn`t want to bring much attention to you for having them at your place...LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have to check it over closely, they are well made and if the cases are damage free they are worth a rebuild. I got my two for less than $200. and with less than an additional $200. in parts they are both supersaws.


 
Well this one was free sort of...so if the case is ok then I will be good to go.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Well this one was free sort of...so if the case is ok then I will be good to go.


 
Yes you are.


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff is having a super saw month for sure. Nothing wrong with that. That guy with the Echo 510evl wants to sell it to me, the darn thing runs perfectly, but it is a heavy saw for its size. I was also rooting around under one of my workbenches today and came across an Echo 660evl and a bunch of parts to make it run, could be another project.


----------



## caleath

So Jerry whats your next big project...I was going to get the red xl-12 done today but I have misplaced the carb kit. I have looked everywhere.


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,...I leave all the Echos outside.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Well this one was free sort of...so if the case is ok then I will be good to go.


 
Cliff if you are talking about that 044, Jerry is right, that is exactly how I got mine, in a box of parts and a puked out piston, I got lucky with the cylinder. You could get her running and probably double your money on ebay. Those saws are selling like hot cakes right now when they are running.


----------



## caleath

There is everyone...sup folks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have so many needing attention it is hard to pick just one.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I leave all the Echos outside.


 
Funny you say that, I rebuilt one (660evl) for my wife's uncle and that is exactly what he does with it. It sits in his woodcutting trailer right next to the Poopin Pro I was working on of his.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello Chip and Randy!!! How are you guys tonight?


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff I think it should be brought to your attention that a Husky snuck into your signature. I know you have a couple hiding out in your ship, but I would think you would have a little more pride than listing them in your sig....Just when you think you know a guy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Echos are not really all that bad but I don`t like messing with them. I built up 2 of the 670`s and stated I will not work on them anymore and I am sticking to my guns.


----------



## caleath

The 044 is in a bucket ...the 066 needs work too. I am just putting them aside for later. I am not sure when I will get to them. I should have enough to do to keep me busy for a long time.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Echos are not really all that bad but I don`t like messing with them. I built up 2 of the 670`s and stated I will not work on them anymore and I am sticking to my guns.


 
I can see why you feel that way. Like you said, they are not a bad saw, but they suck to work on.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Cliff I think it should be brought to your attention that a Husky snuck into your signature. I know you have a couple hiding out in your ship, but I would think you would have a little more pride than listing them in your sig....Just when you think you know a guy.


 
I dont see any Huskys in there.... Did you notice it was in pink?

I have 2 more but not in there with the real saws....now if it was a 395...well I might put that in there.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I dont see any Huskys in there.... Did you notice it was in pink?
> 
> I have 2 more but not in there with the real saws....now if it was a 395...well I might put that in there.


 
Didn't think I would catch you, did you?


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had a request to take 14 ladies out on a nature walk today to identify plants, flora and tree species. Then we all spent 4 hours doing a sweat lodge ceremony, man that`s hot.


 


pioneerguy600 said:


> You be careful out there Jim. I do the nature walk quite often, got to run a chainsaw to cut up some wood for the fire that we heated the stones with. The stones are heated red hot, taken in the sweat tent and then water is whisked upon them, the temp reaches incredible degrees inside along with the steam it is close to suffocating, you sweat readily.


 


pioneerguy600 said:


> It is supposed to purify your body and mind and signify rebirth.


 
Is this the first lodge you have been in Jerry???


----------



## caleath

I was wondering how long it would take someone to notice it.


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> Hello Chip and Randy!!! How are you guys tonight?


 
Hi Jimdad, doing well, got an 036 today which I didn't need. This place tends to draw one into the cad vortex, no matter how hard you fight it.


----------



## caleath

Step away now Chip. It is very dangerous, and they usually dont come in ones..you got off easy.


----------



## caleath

Jacob...whats up buddy.


----------



## Mastermind

You sure have been getting some real action in the cad department huh Cliff????


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> Is this the first lodge you have been in Jerry???


 
Nope.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope.



The red road is a way of life for me.


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> You sure have been getting some real action in the cad department huh Cliff????


 
Yeah...I am going to have to cool it...but striking while the iron is hot is my motto. 

Some of these are saws i was told about months ago and we were finally able to get together on.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Jacob, welcome to tonight's seminar. So far Jerry is changing his name to "Heff", Cliff is sneaking Huskies into his lineup, Chip has started the downhill trip to Cadville, and finally Randy wants to know more about "Heff" and the sweat lodge.


----------



## caleath

Jim I am going to send you one of these Huskys...


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> Hi Jacob, welcome to tonight's seminar. So far Jerry is changing his name to "Heff", Cliff is sneaking Huskies into his lineup, Chip has started the downhill trip to Cadville, and finally Randy wants to know more about "Heff" and the sweat lodge.


 

And stuff, of course. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> Hi Jacob, welcome to tonight's seminar. So far Jerry is changing his name to "Heff", Cliff is sneaking Huskies into his lineup, Chip has started the downhill trip to Cadville, and finally Randy wants to know more about "Heff" and the sweat lodge.


 
That pretty much sums up the night's festivities all right.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Jim I am going to send you one of these Huskys...


 
And I'm going to send you a Mini-Mac!!!... Here's a video for you guys:


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> The red road is a way of life for me.


 
Many different pathways one can follow and I know there are different ways of holding ceremonies. The sun dancers come down this way once or twice a year.


----------



## caleath

Jerry I have not found a Pioneer yet....a Wright saw yet...I even found a Green Machine saw. 

I am still looking for one thought.


----------



## jimdad07

The felling notch on that cut is like one that Randy Mac had drawn out on a previous post, this video just popped up on my youtube when I opened it up.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Many different pathways one can follow and I know there are different ways of holding ceremonies. The sun dancers come down this way once or twice a year.



Very true my friend.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Many different pathways one can follow and I know there are different ways of holding ceremonies. The sun dancers come down this way once or twice a year.


 
I have not seen the sun dancers, but I have read some on them. There is a very good book out by Russel Means, some of guys might remember him from the American Indian Movement way back when or from the movie "The Last of the Mohicans". It is a great read and has some good history behind the Sun Dance and other Lakota traditions.


----------



## caleath

That was some tree there....I think that was an 066. Looks like mine anyway.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did Pioneers make it all the way down to Texas?


----------



## caleath

Read Commanche Moon if you get a chance. I grew up close to the area the fort where Cynthia Ann Parker was captured.. very good book.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did Pioneers make it all the way down to Texas?


 
You never know...someone could have brought one with them. 

I would never have thought I would find a Wright Recip saw here either.


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> Very true my friend.


 
I would always like to learn more, todays sweat was a combination Keltic/First Nations combo. I grew up inside a homeopathic/ herbal medicine culture, our Native healers/Shawman were a big influence on me. Taught more than medicine, survival, hunting and living off the land with primitive tools and weaponry.


----------



## caleath

The last time my back was out I had my chiropractor do some acupuncture on my back...worked like a charm. Makes you wonder sometimes if we really need all the meds that we get prescribed.


----------



## Mastermind

I have only experience with Lakota ceremonies. There is a real lack of understanding about such things here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> The last time my back was out I had my chiropractor do some acupuncture on my back...worked like a charm. Makes you wonder sometimes if we really need all the meds that we get prescribed.


 
I could fill a book arguing all about modern medicine.


----------



## jimdad07

I think that a lot of times the meds are worse for you than the pain. I don't take much of anything until I can't move, I am always worried that a person will do a lot more damage to themselves if they can't feel what they are doing, at least if you feel it a little you can kind of try to take it easy on the bad spots.


----------



## caleath

Always more to learn...I enjoy learning something new. How I ended up here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It is starting to catch back on around here, a lot of people getting fed up with modern drug medicine and all its side effects.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff,..the whole world is waiting out there for us, never stop learning.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is starting to catch back on around here, a lot of people getting fed up with modern drug medicine and all its side effects.



There is a lot that has been lost or discarded over the years, a real shame IMO. I do know a few folks that are very well versed in herbal medicine


----------



## pioneerguy600

Any of you boys been to Plya del Sol,..Black Rock Desert Arizona?


----------



## jimdad07

mastermind7864 said:


> I have only experience with Lakota ceremonies. There is a real lack of understanding about such things here.


 
I have a grandfather who is moslty Mohawk, and even on the reservations there is a whole lot of good traditions dying out with the new generation. What a way of life those people had, some of the most spiritual cultures on the planet and I think they had the right idea about living off of the land. We try to live off of it as much as possible here, we shoot just about anything we can eat, try to raise our year's worth of veggies and so on, even raise the rest of our meat. I work in too many supermarkets and see way too much of what commercialization has done to the beef we eat and what they do to it to make the meat last longer. People wonder why the cancer rates are so friggin high nowadays. Off the soap box for now I guess :angrysoapbox:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Randy,..you are one of the lucky ones, at least in my book.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have a grandfather who is moslty Mohawk, and even on the reservations there is a whole lot of good traditions dying out with the new generation. What a way of life those people had, some of the most spiritual cultures on the planet and I think they had the right idea about living off of the land. We try to live off of it as much as possible here, we shoot just about anything we can eat, try to raise our year's worth of veggies and so on, even raise the rest of our meat. I work in too many supermarkets and see way too much of what commercialization has done to the beef we eat and what they do to it to make the meat last longer. People wonder why the cancer rates are so friggin high nowadays. Off the soap box for now I guess :angrysoapbox:


 
Let it man,..its bottled up inside all of us.


----------



## jimdad07

Boy this thread takes some good turns.


----------



## caleath

Well Cliff needs to go to bed. I am headed to Oklahoma tomorrow am. We are going to do some cleanup relief work from a tornado last week.

Going to get to run some saws and do a good thing at the same time...how could it get any better? Night fellas...another good night in the neighborhood.

cya


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Well Cliff needs to go to bed. I am headed to Oklahoma tomorrow am. We are going to do some cleanup relief work from a tornado last week.
> 
> Going to get to run some saws and do a good thing at the same time...how could it get any better? Night fellas...another good night in the neighborhood.
> 
> cya


 
Have a good day tomorrow Cliff, be safe with them saws, make sure you do a little wowing out there with your Frakensaw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You are not kidding Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Cliff,.. have a good safe day out there tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Let it man,..its bottled up inside all of us.


 
My wife is very into the organic lifestyle. It took me a little longer to get into it, but the way I feel now verses how I used to feel eating all of that crap has made a believer out of me. It is also very rewarding to being close to self sufficient in getting your own food. If you want a good scare, just look up what the ingredients in processed food cause.


----------



## Mastermind

I off to bed men. Can't keep my eyes open any longer.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Randy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hear you Jim,...that is the very stuff I do study up on and have a great intrest in. I don`t eat processed foods at all if I can help it.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hear you Jim,...that is the very stuff I do study up on and have a great intrest in. I don`t eat processed foods at all if I can help it.


 
Blows your mind, doesn't it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Randy,..it is late for me also but I am all recharged after my outing today.


----------



## jimdad07

You must be recharged, it is after midnight here, must be after 1:00 up your way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

People always comment on me being able to get up early, work 12 hr days and get less than 5 hrs sleep a night. I tell them it is just my lifestyle,..that takes in what I eat, how I sleep and the way I look after my health.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Currently 1:15am.


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> I think that a lot of times the meds are worse for you than the pain. I don't take much of anything until I can't move, I am always worried that a person will do a lot more damage to themselves if they can't feel what they are doing, at least if you feel it a little you can kind of try to take it easy on the bad spots.


 
Agreed. I think the pharma companies are attempting to get everyone on some sort of med for each little thing, trying to create a disease or disorder for conditions which have always been considered simply part of everyday existence. Seems they're trying to get the whole country on drugs. All I take are vitamins and the occasional aspirin, hope to use the local plant remedies as soon as I am more familiar with them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It`s a long journey chip,..stay with it and I know you will be a lot better off in the long run.


----------



## jimdad07

I do pretty much the same thing. I am one of those people who don't like to go to bed, I always have trouble getting to sleep, racing thoughts and all that. I like to be up early. I usually start my work day a good hour before schedule. That makes it nice when you get to go home an hour early. 
I think being out doors, always moving and doing stuff is what keeps people going. I might gripe about bad weather on the rooftop units, but I wouldn't trade it for a day behind a desk.


----------



## jimdad07

chipherder said:


> Agreed. I think the pharma companies are attempting to get everyone on some sort of med for each little thing, trying to create a disease or disorder for conditions which have always been considered simply part of everyday existence. Seems they're trying to get the whole country on drugs. All I take are vitamins and the occasional aspirin, hope to use the local plant remedies as soon as I am more familiar with them.


 
Start a big garden if you don't have one and you will be surprised at how good you feel eating out of the garden. There are also a whole lot of plants out there that you walk by everyday at some point that are good for something. Like Jerry says, it's a long road.


----------



## pioneerguy600

After a while Jim, the plants/herbs will tell you what they are good for,...well....alright after a long while.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We had a pot luck supper after the sweat ceremony, there was not a single item that was store bought and I pigged out til I could hardly get up from the table.


----------



## jimdad07

I started getting interested in plants and living off of the land when I was a kid and started reading Louis L'Amour books among others. There is some great information in his books if you pay attention. I remember starting pulling chicory out of the front yard and roasting the roots after reading "Jubal Sackett", making bark dishes I could boil water in, I always thought that was the coolest thing in the world.


----------



## jimdad07

I bet it was good. You do a big garden?


----------



## chipherder

Jerry and Jimdad, great advice, thank you. We intend to do just that this year. We have 40 acres of timber, we are planting a garden in the clearer spots in order to become more self sustaining.
Very liberating for someone born and raised in Seattle.
Had a great time today, thank you all for sharing your wisdom.
I really appreciate it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

For many years I tended 2 acres along with my Dad, now my wife and I have a little garden about 6'X 50'. Raise a bit of stuff in it but get a lot of stuff given in return for services rendered.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Chip,..You are welcome to any little shred of wisdom I might impart.


----------



## jimdad07

chipherder said:


> Jerry and Jimdad, great advice, thank you. We intend to do just that this year. We have 40 acres of timber, we are planting a garden in the clearer spots in order to become more self sustaining.
> Very liberating for someone born and raised in Seattle.
> Had a great time today, thank you all for sharing your wisdom.
> I really appreciate it.


 
Always willing to spout off on my opinions, not always right, but vocal just the same. If you have acidic soil, I have found that a small amount of woodstove ashes help out and also help keep the insects out. Don't over do it though, you can take your soil pH too far the other way. Good luck with it. I think it's great you are going to give it a try. It is a lot of work, but it can be fun work. We make the garden a family event, the kids are out there with my wife and I when we are weeding and taking care of it.

ps. you can call me Jim, we're all on a first name basis here.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to hit the sack, have a good night guys.


----------



## chipherder

Going to turn in, night all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Jim. Time for me to pack it in also,..Nytol.


----------



## roncoinc

Almost 5 am and windy and raining hard.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> OREGON Chain Saw Bar Beaver Tail 30
> 
> Do you think this bar will fit a XL-904?


 
The bar studs on the 904 have the "S" adaptor to fit another bar type mount.
will try to figure out what fits.


----------



## roncoinc

Well,after finishing reading last night's post's about food i dont feel so different about the breakfast post i made couple days ago.
this morning will be french toast made with home made bread and farm eggs,,and my home made sausage.with of course local made maple syrup 

had two vegetables fresh out of the garden last night,, anybody care to hazard a guess as to what they were ?


----------



## caleath

Off to OK...you guys be good...Iwill catch up later.


----------



## roncoinc

Time for this morning wak up tune 
done by Charlotte Church of cape bretin island nova scotia canada.


<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/6rfkXbVcudc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Wow! What a voice she has, Ron!


----------



## Mastermind

Good morning friends. I'm running a little late this morning, Slept in till after 07:00. I had a dream last night about a saw I was working on yesterday, in the dream I realized what the issue was. I made a new gasket between the intake and the jug, I now know that I forgot to put an impulse hole in it. I'm going to fix that then I have a meeting to attend. Later Men!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

A big thankyou for posting that Hym and vid Ron, that hym always gets these eyes misty since I heard it for the first time. When done by Charlotte it does not get any purer than that.


----------



## PLMCRZY

YouTube - I Need You Tonight (ZZ Top)

Thats what i woke up to


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

YouTube - loretta lynn "in the sweet bye and bye"
Morning guys! heres a good one for ya! 
Yesterday cleaned up the shop and my powerhead holder, Yes i can weld as well lol. Ill post pics sometime.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all,just getting back from morning rounds, overcast, damp and windy here this morning, warm at +10. Got to grab a bite and get back at it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> YouTube - loretta lynn "in the sweet bye and bye"
> Morning guys! heres a good one for ya!
> Yesterday cleaned up the shop and my powerhead holder, Yes i can weld as well lol. Ill post pics sometime.


 
When you are talkin country Loretta was the reigning Queen, Reba has taken that title nowadays.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Not much of a Reba fan Jerry, Loretta is pretty good I will agree!
YouTube - Shout! - The Isley Brothers 
Heres a song that makes me get up and dance hahaha


----------



## pioneerguy600

Reba had the gift and talent but choose to go mainstream TV as an actor, too bad for us C&W fans.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

[video=youtube;I4s0nzsU1Wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4s0nzsU1Wg[/video]
My favorite country song of all time! Just a beautiful, truthful song! 
Jerry I take it your a C&W man? lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nothin more truthful than Country, something you can get meaning from and relate to. All that noise, loud mouthing filth and flash is commercialism workin at its finest, leaves you with nothin but empty pockets.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going to slip over to the shop and see if I can get that 009 of mine oiling the bar.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Good luck Jerry, how many Saws do you have Jerry? haha


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

CHAINSAW Poulan 26in. 425 Pro

Wow didnt know poulan made a saw this big, that is this new. Wish i had the money for it


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got more saws than I can count. 
Poulans biggest saw as far as I know was this,


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

:dribble:
Woooahhhh would love to hold that saw for a few seconds, maybe even alittle more than holding heheheheh (joking)


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Model Profile: 655

6 cube!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes Sir!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I have a small Poulan Pro that i bought at Walmart I thought i could play with alittle, My brother broke the chain adjuster, Gotta find one at a junk yard, but iv ported it and gonna give it a MM And see how she does lol.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This is the 655`s brother;


----------



## pioneerguy600

Here is one getting a new P&C;


----------



## Cantdog

Nice Pull-Ons there Jerry, and good clean work you're doing too. Grid went down a couple hrs ago...wind and rain here on the edge...about three inches so far and the wind has been SE 40-50 knots with gusts to 65knts...good blow...glad my boats are still on the bank. Right here we are squeezed between a big high (clockwize) over Newfoundland/PEI and a low (counterclockwize) over New York/Vermont. That makes for some pretty fast air in the middle. Been on backup power for two hrs...just finished an awsome brunch...MMMMMMM!!!!

Headed for the shop to work on that tiny turd of a 335XPT....the guy needs it tomorrow....maybe more than he knows LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks Robin,..I only let them cuz they are really Pioneer designed saws. The rain and wind has just hit here, power is holding for now, windmills are having a hard time stabilizing and braking to prevent overrun. We got hardly any big trees to lose, the high winds the last couple of years has downed the majority of them.


----------



## paccity

pioneerguy600 said:


> Here is one getting a new P&C;


 i like that pwrhead holding devise. need to make one up fore myself.


----------



## pioneerguy600

paccity said:


> i like that pwrhead holding devise. need to make one up fore myself.


 
It is very handy, holds the saw steady at any angle and lets me use two hands to work with.


----------



## RandyMac

Hi guys

I slept for 12 hours, I feel like a minor deity.


----------



## roncoinc

Just got back from the geek fest LOL !
picked up an intel 775 fan i needed for an ATX motherboard i want to install in a full aluminum server case.need to migrate everything from the BX board it is on now over.
wil be using the 775 CPU from the BX board in the ATX board and varying und sundry parts from both..using the same hard drive will cause driver issues i will have to sort out and a very dirty registery.
adding an additional four USB ports via plug in card.
for a total of eight.
hope to have three hard drive cooling fans and four case cooling fans..two DVD burners ,cooling fans on the dvd's,,and,,,, hell whatever i can find in my stash ! LOL !!
got a big box to fill up !! 
hope i dont get distracted so i can be back on in a bit..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hi Randy,..12 hrs of sleep would just make sleepy again, would need at least 4 more hrs so my body would think it slept 3 nights and not get it confused...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Ron the Geek!! Glad for you, got some puter goodies I see, build a big bad fast one outa it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got time to work on the 009 oiler issue,..well its fixed. There is a hose/ line in the oil tank that connects to the back end of the pump,it was off, back in place now and oilen up a storm.


----------



## Cantdog

Geeezzz Ron, you sound like you got an overdose....What color socks you wearing???? (like I don't know already) I bet you glasses have fake tape in the center too.. LOLOL!!!!

On a serious note I did a carb kit on that 335XPT this afternoon....that didn't play as well as I had hoped...been reading some older posts about metering lever height and such. Tillys I know every inch of, but Walbros.... not so much...but I guess it's learning time!!

I think your post on the WT and the results with and without the gage was helpful Ron..


----------



## Cantdog

Sure is quiet in here...................Stihls Suck!!!!................Hello!!!!..

Early nite I guess.....................no fighters.......


----------



## chipherder

Evening, kinda here, just runnin' around the forum.
Housemate's cleaning a 260 pro in the living room at the moment, how was your day?


----------



## Cantdog

Not bad Chip...Cold, windy, wet and unsucessful saw work...usual day I guess...you?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a good day for me, got the 009 oiler problem fixed. It was raining hard so only inside work done today, started cleaning up the trucks body getting it ready for a paint job.


----------



## chipherder

Sounds like here, today being a rare exception.
Got a new to me 036 yesterday, with just fresh fuel and a carb adjustment got it running fairly well, but must admit I am no expert with saw carbs. Most of my experience is with model airplane engines.


----------



## PLMCRZY

chipherder said:


> Sounds like here, today being a rare exception.
> Got a new to me 036 yesterday, with just fresh fuel and a carb adjustment got it running fairly well, but mudt admit I am no expert with saw carbs. Most of my experience is with model airplane engines.


 
Do you have a problem with tuning or rebuilding? Both are a cinch!

Im on the prowl for a junker 036, 038, or 046. Like to get it before firewood season


----------



## chipherder

Honestly have never needed to do either on our saws, understand two stroke engines well enough. Just never had to work on them yet.


----------



## PLMCRZY

chipherder said:


> Honestly have never needed to do either on our saws, understand two stroke engines well enough. Just never had to work on them yet.


 
Same principle as a model airplane engine. I had raced 1/8th scale nitro buggies and also had a few nitro rc trucks. I picked up the tuning very quickly. Rebuilding them is simple the hardest part is getting the metering lever in with your big fingers lol.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello Chip and Clay. Just got in from a service call, boiler down with a bad gas valve. The guy with the little box store Homelite just called, said he cut with that Homey most of the day and it is running great. Good to have a little victory now and then. Other than that, got to play in the mud and clay with an Alis Chalmers 180 back filling more electrical ditch today, almost couldn't get her out on the last bucket load of sand of the day.


----------



## jimdad07

How goes it Robin?


----------



## chipherder

I do have an old Echo 452 which I'm working on, replaced fuel and oil lines, put a carb kit in, still won't run past a prime. Will tear into it and try again when I have some bench space. 
Bench has two wooden sea kayaks on it now which I've built.


----------



## chipherder

Hi Jim, sounds like you had a pretty good day.


----------



## PLMCRZY

jimdad07 said:


> Hello Chip and Clay. Just got in from a service call, boiler down with a bad gas valve. The guy with the little box store Homelite just called, said he cut with that Homey most of the day and it is running great. Good to have a little victory now and then. Other than that, got to play in the mud and clay with an Alis Chalmers 180 back filling more electrical ditch today, almost couldn't get her out on the last bucket load of sand of the day.


 
I dont think those little box store homelites are as bad as everyone says they are. 

I was at homedepot today and they had a brand new echo wall up for just the saws. They had the 600p, that sure is a nice saw! Nice and light for a 60cc saw i thought. But at $580 i had to walk thats ALOT!


----------



## jimdad07

It didn't seem too bad for what it is at all. I was cutting with it after I worked on it yesterday and it is amazing the difference in cutting going from a 70cc saw to a 40 something when both saws have 20" bars on them, I can't believe they sell them things with that kind of bar on them, that saw would be perfect with a 16" bar on it.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Geeezzz Ron, you sound like you got an overdose....What color socks you wearing???? (like I don't know already) I bet you glasses have fake tape in the center too.. LOLOL!!!!
> 
> On a serious note I did a carb kit on that 335XPT this afternoon....that didn't play as well as I had hoped...been reading some older posts about metering lever height and such. Tillys I know every inch of, but Walbros.... not so much...but I guess it's learning time!!
> 
> I think your post on the WT and the results with and without the gage was helpful Ron..


 
WOW !! somebody noticed !!


----------



## PLMCRZY

jimdad07 said:


> It didn't seem too bad for what it is at all. I was cutting with it after I worked on it yesterday and it is amazing the difference in cutting going from a 70cc saw to a 40 something when both saws have 20" bars on them, I can't believe they sell them things with that kind of bar on them, that saw would be perfect with a 16" bar on it.


 A 14" would be just right, thats what i put on my 37cc echo. It ran great. Miss that saw....


----------



## jimdad07

How are you tonight Ron?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Geee golly guys, sure have been busy. Sorry i havent been on, Now that summer is starting im gonna be filled with weedeating, and lawnmowing and what not! Maybe ill fit alittle saw fixing in it? lol (HOPEFULLY!) Sure would like one of them 6cuber Poulans None of them in the Ozarks lol opcorn:


----------



## roncoinc

A few hold up's and supper and phone calls slowed me down but done now 







the insides,,YIKES !!! 






clean it up when i'm finished with it.


----------



## PLMCRZY

roncoinc said:


> A few hold up's and supper and phone calls slowed me down but done now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the insides,,YIKES !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean it up when i'm finished with it.


 SUHWEET!

I wanna build another rig, i built one when Doom 3 came out and i could max that game out then when Call of duty 4 came out i had to upgrade my gpu, and ram. Other then that it was great back then. I loved gaming on my computer way more intense then on my ps3 i think!


----------



## chipherder

You sir, are a man of many talents. That thing looks serious.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> A few hold up's and supper and phone calls slowed me down but done now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the insides,,YIKES !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean it up when i'm finished with it.


 
Not much you don't do, is there Ron? I wouldn't know where to start on that deal.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> A few hold up's and supper and phone calls slowed me down but done now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the insides,,YIKES !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean it up when i'm finished with it.


 
That doesnt saw wood does it? .


----------



## roncoinc

chipherder said:


> You sir, are a man of many talents. That thing looks serious.


 
As long as i dont try to chew gum at the same time ! LOL !!


----------



## jimdad07

Neat to see the Hannafords flier on you table, I do a lot of work at a couple of those stores around here. You going to make it down for fishing this spring still?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Not much you don't do, is there Ron? I wouldn't know where to start on that deal.


 
Well,jim,at my age there is a lot i dont do 
should have taken a pic of the power supply,dual fans and both have flashing blue lights ! LOL !! all the diff colored cables etc,i couldnt care less..
to rebuild this from the one i was running a couple hours ago cost me $2. had everything,a friend gave me some and i had to spend $2 on the CPU cooling fan,the rest i had in stock.


----------



## jimdad07

That's the way to do it. I live deals like that. There are a couple of saws sitting in my shop that was the same kind of thing. Can't beat it, nothing like being able to do it yourself. That's how we try to live here as much as possible, maybe not to the degree of that 'puter on your table.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> That's the way to do it. I live deals like that. There are a couple of saws sitting in my shop that was the same kind of thing. Can't beat it, nothing like being able to do it yourself. That's how we try to live here as much as possible, maybe not to the degree of that 'puter on your table.


 
A friend of mine had a puter store for 15 years in the area,,he had this case,i drooled for three years,when he closed up he gave it to me  solid aluminium,11 front bays,both sides swing open,dual start switches,made for dual power supplies,..
i had it out on the deck railing to blow it out with the compressor and the wind blew it off down about six feet on the compressor and to the deck,didnt bother it at all !!
i put it aside when i got a great deal on a newer faster setup in the BX configuration,and gave the guts to a friends mother..then a couple weeks ago another friend in gorgia got a good deal on a couple ATX boards and sent me one..got a fan to fit today and pulled the chip out of the BX board and built this.. didnt i say that already ??


----------



## caleath

Honey I am home...and exhausted. I have never seen distruction like this. 

I spent the whole day cutting up trees into 10 feet lengths so a skid steer with grapple could move them into a pile.

I will tell you this....swinging a 440 all day was something new to me. By the end of the day I had the hang of it. All those trees are in strange binds...you think you are doing good then bang...good thing we had lots of guys running saws.

Back in a few


----------



## jimdad07

Here's another good one, mellow music, gotta love Conway Twitty.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Cliff, YEa i did alittle sawing myself, Alittle welding as well. And alittle filing lol. Got a weedeater to work on and a lawnmower to fix tomorrow
uttahere2:


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Cliff, glad to see you made it home safe. Sometimes that can be the most dangerous kind of cutting, when they are all tangled up like that. There are a lot of odd stresses and trying to cut them up is like trying to play a game of pick up sticks. Good practice for you though.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Neat to see the Hannafords flier on you table, I do a lot of work at a couple of those stores around here. You going to make it down for fishing this spring still?


 
Man,,i got appointments lined up at the VA about evey 10 days..
next one is for a stihlonoscapy 
then the next week minor surgery,,then for glasses and,,etc..
so probly not 
i MAY try to slip over inbetween for 4 or 5 days if i can
problem is days drive there then a day back..


----------



## caleath

YouTube - Tornado Causes Widespread Damage Near Tushka

This is where I spent the day..do a search lots of pics...

very bad.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Man,,i got appointments lined up at the VA about evey 10 days..
> next one is for a stihlonoscapy
> then the next week minor surgery,,then for glasses and,,etc..
> so probly not
> i MAY try to slip over inbetween for 4 or 5 days if i can
> problem is days drive there then a day back..


 
At least you know the "stihlonoscopy" will be a quality experience:msp_biggrin:. 
Sorry to see you have to go through all of that, it seems the vets get to pay for the wars long after most of the rest of us all but forget about them.


----------



## caleath

By far the best thing I have done lately. If you get a chance to help with this sorta thing do it. 

Alot of church groups have relief programs. I went with a Church of Christ Mennonite group. Great bunch of guys for sure. I will be going again if I get a chance. 

Lots of trees going to waste...I sure wish I could have brought some of it home. Sad thing is...I didnt cut up a single crappy tree. All were oak,hickory or pecan....and rather large too...several over 3 feet. 

Cutting up all those trees in a bind is a mess. Great learning experience for sure.


----------



## PLMCRZY

roncoinc said:


> Well,jim,at my age there is a lot i dont do
> should have taken a pic of the power supply,dual fans and both have flashing blue lights ! LOL !! all the diff colored cables etc,i couldnt care less..
> to rebuild this from the one i was running a couple hours ago cost me $2. had everything,a friend gave me some and i had to spend $2 on the CPU cooling fan,the rest i had in stock.


 
Wish i had a picture of my old rig had plexi glass side with blue leds and some uv lights to make my uv reactive cables glow green. I also had them setup on a sound reactive. So it would go blink or get brighter with the beat of the song.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> By far the best thing I have done lately. If you get a chance to help with this sorta thing do it.
> 
> Alot of church groups have relief programs. I went with a Church of Christ Mennonite group. Great bunch of guys for sure. I will be going again if I get a chance.
> 
> Lots of trees going to waste...I sure wish I could have brought some of it home. Sad thing is...I didnt cut up a single crappy tree. All were oak,hickory or pecan....and rather large too...several over 3 feet.
> 
> Cutting up all those trees in a bind is a mess. Great learning experience for sure.


 
I put a saw in the truck and the work van after every wind storm up here, you never know on some of our back roads what will be blocking them and it's also a great way to get free wood and help out some.


----------



## barneyrb

caleath said:


> Honey I am home...and exhausted. I have never seen distruction like this.
> 
> I spent the whole day cutting up trees into 10 feet lengths so a skid steer with grapple could move them into a pile.
> 
> I will tell you this....swinging a 440 all day was something new to me. By the end of the day I had the hang of it. All those trees are in strange binds...you think you are doing good then bang...good thing we had lots of guys running saws.
> 
> Back in a few


 
You mean that old 440 I built actually held up?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A few hold up's and supper and phone calls slowed me down but done now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the insides,,YIKES !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean it up when i'm finished with it.


 
That thing looks WILD LOL:msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> At least you know the "stihlonoscopy" will be a quality experience:msp_biggrin:.
> Sorry to see you have to go through all of that, it seems the vets get to pay for the wars long after most of the rest of us all but forget about them.


 
 yeh !! just like when you buy one !! get it up the wazzoo !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
dont feel sorry man,,health care is a very important issue when you get my age... all i have to do is walk in and get what i need all free,even medications..and quick if need be..
if i was out there i could walk into fort Drumm and get cold medicine if i wanted..if a bad enough emergency ANY hospital and the government pays for it..
get free flue shots even..they even PAY me to go to appointments  well,pay travel fee's,,gas etc.
of course paying the dues to qualify for it wasnt much fun..
oh,oh,oh ! gotta make another post !!


----------



## caleath

barneyrb said:


> You mean that old 440 I built actually held up?


 
Well yeah...got alot of strange looks too. When the rest of the guys around you are running 290's.

One guy had a 038 with a full wrap handle. My buddy that I built the 029 for got alot of stares too....why is your so much louder than ours...it sure seems to cut faster too....amazing what a good chain and a muffler mod will do.


----------



## Mastermind

The dang Huskys are taking over the shop!!!! Three 51s showed up today, I'll get to keep one but the other two are going back home asap. I'm trying the figure out how to get the stink off the one so my Stihls don't get sick.


----------



## roncoinc

ClayKann101 said:


> Wish i had a picture of my old rig had plexi glass side with blue leds and some uv lights to make my uv reactive cables glow green. I also had them setup on a sound reactive. So it would go blink or get brighter with the beat of the song.


 
I built a lot of em like that,dont impress me,i only look at the screen..
gonna put another vid card in so i can run four monitors instead of just two.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> yeh !! just like when you buy one !! get it up the wazzoo !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> dont feel sorry man,,health care is a very important issue when you get my age... all i have to do is walk in and get what i need all free,even medications..and quick if need be..
> if i was out there i could walk into fort Drumm and get cold medicine if i wanted..if a bad enough emergency ANY hospital and the government pays for it..
> get free flue shots even..they even PAY me to go to appointments  well,pay travel fee's,,gas etc.
> of course paying the dues to qualify for it wasnt much fun..
> oh,oh,oh ! gotta make another post !!


 
Maybe we should set you up an appointment here on Drum and time it with a few of the big hatches. Could be fun.


----------



## roncoinc

mastermind7864 said:


> The dang Huskys are taking over the shop!!!! Three 51s showed up today, I'll get to keep one but the other two are going back home asap. I'm trying the figure out how to get the stink off the one so my Stihls don't get sick.


 
Randy,,,they are BORN sick !


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> Randy,,,they are BORN sick !



Not mine! 




They was hatched.


----------



## jimdad07

mastermind7864 said:


> The dang Huskys are taking over the shop!!!! Three 51s showed up today, I'll get to keep one but the other two are going back home asap. I'm trying the figure out how to get the stink off the one so my Stihls don't get sick.


 
Those orange turds are really starting to spread their disease here amongst the regulars. My wife's little brother got me good yesterday and told her uncle how much I love working on weed eaters and how good I am at them, her uncle mows yards in the summer and drives school bus the rest of the year. He says "I got three of those green ones that don't work, I'll bring them down" I says, yippy fricken skippy. Oh well, good practice.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Maybe we should set you up an appointment here on Drum and time it with a few of the big hatches. Could be fun.


 
Naw,,i dont go after ther little ones anymore..
after steelhead the little brookies are just snack food.
tho a two lb brookie on a 5 weight can be fun 
but a 20lb brown on 6lb test is


----------



## jimdad07

Hate to do it guys, but morning will come quick here. Good night and have a good day tomorrow guys. I AM OFF CALL FOR THE NEXT FIVE WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLMCRZY

roncoinc said:


> I built a lot of em like that,dont impress me,i only look at the screen..
> gonna put another vid card in so i can run four monitors instead of just two.


 Ya if i was to build another i would get a Antec 900 case. Nothing to showy. Mine was just wicked loud! I had the cpu Oc'd and occasionally i messed with the gpu. I had a ton of fans on it. 

I been outta the scene for some years now so i couldnt tell ya whats good and whats bad now lmao.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Naw,,i dont go after ther little ones anymore..
> after steelhead the little brookies are just snack food.
> tho a two lb brookie on a 5 weight can be fun
> but a 20lb brown on 6lb test is


 
The first fish I ever caught on a flyrod was a sunfish, thought I hooked a marlin the way it felt. That's a whole different kind of fun right there, the perfect combination of fishing and hunting.


----------



## roncoinc

Randy switch hitting to swedish saws..
Jim wackin whatever.
Cliff spending the day havin fun cutting wood.
R-mac sleeping all day.
Ron turned into a puter geek ?
WTH is going on !!! ????


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> Randy switch hitting to swedish saws..
> Jim wackin whatever.
> Cliff spending the day havin fun cutting wood.
> R-mac sleeping all day.
> Ron turned into a puter geek ?
> WTH is going on !!! ????



Swedish girls would be more fun!!!


----------



## barneyrb

caleath said:


> Well yeah...got alot of strange looks too. When the rest of the guys around you are running 290's.
> 
> One guy had a 038 with a full wrap handle. My buddy that I built the 029 for got alot of stares too....why is your so much louder than ours...it sure seems to cut faster too....amazing what a good chain and a muffler mod will do.


 
Is a heck of a muff mod on that saw, did the 6ft rooster tail give it away?
Your old 5400 is getting new parts, carb kit, bar, chain, and air filter. Everything else looked great on that saw.


----------



## roncoinc

Bad news guys,,,Ron took on a contract 
house been sitting seven years,never finished,third owner wants to finish it..
started lining things up last week,will have to spend a few days on the jobsite now..
nice thing only a mile away 
i'm even going to have to use tools !! 
I know i'm going to go in there tomorrow and have to shuffle everybody back to where they belong to get things done 
probly get somebody mad at me.
i should have stopped by today to check on it..
nobody likes me when i yell and holler,cant understand why ??
was there thursday for the kitchen and doors and trim delivery and NOBODY showed up !! painters better have that kitchen ready for install tomorrow 
calling it early tonite,get rested so i can yell tomorrow


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, another nice sunny morning here,clear sky, no wind yet and mild at around +3. Going to be a busy day.


----------



## roncoinc

A little old type hippie music to start the day 

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/g-BOFnXiQMs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning Ron,..thanks for the vid.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning all, another nice sunny morning here,clear sky, no wind yet and mild at around +3. Going to be a busy day.


 
Been listening to Charlotte since i think she was 12 yrs old ??
heard her voice and like wow !
branched out now but used to do a lot of gailic.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, Beautiful morning here. The moon sure was pretty last night though, watched it rise over the mountain here. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Been listening to Charlotte since i think she was 12 yrs old ??
> heard her voice and like wow !
> branched out now but used to do a lot of gailic.


 
Charlotte is in a class that is all her own, one of the purest voices I ever heard, and I`ve heard a lot .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I seen that same moon Jacob.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I seen that same moon Jacob.


 
Sure was pretty wasn't it? Yesterday i went past my curfue though, My neighbor gave me the job of mowing his yard and he gave me what all I had to do and what not. He is going out to California for a few months and left me to tend the grounds (About 5 acres) So should be pretty good.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning all, Beautiful morning here. The moon sure was pretty last night though, watched it rise over the mountain here. :msp_thumbsup:


 
I was older than you when that old tune came out..
:sad4: those care free days of youth .


----------



## pioneerguy600

What tune you talkin bout Ron?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I'v spent alot of my youth working, learning, and helping people. I Sure hope its all worth it and I dont look back on life when im 60 years old wishing i had had alittle more fun.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> What tune you talkin bout Ron?


 
Shanty


----------



## pioneerguy600

Oh,..ok,..good one.


----------



## caleath

barneyrb said:


> Is a heck of a muff mod on that saw, did the 6ft rooster tail give it away?
> Your old 5400 is getting new parts, carb kit, bar, chain, and air filter. Everything else looked great on that saw.


 
Yep no doubt at to where I was cutting... I know now not to take a brand new chain on these things. So much metal and other stuff wrapped up in the trees. 

Glad to hear the Poulan is in good shape. I figured it was.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I'v spent alot of my youth working, learning, and helping people. I Sure hope its all worth it and I dont look back on life when im 60 years old wishing i had had alittle more fun.


 
I,m over 60 and i look back and wish i had done more working,learning and helping people..
WAIT !! thats what YOUR doing !


----------



## caleath

You help folks here all the time Ron...


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think I got a creamsicle in the mail. Asked the lady at the PO if the box had a Husqvarna label on the box,..she no???


----------



## RandyMac

It rained all night and the Sun is out this morning, life is good.


Homelites are red and green.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> It rained all night and the Sun is out this morning, life is good.
> 
> 
> Homelites are red and green.


 
If they are big enough.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Working on a riding lawn mower now, guy came with it to me today and said it has an awful sound coming from the deck. So i thought id tackle it. Took all the covers off cleaned all the grass and crap. Nothing, so i look to the blades. Loose as a goose haha.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> If they are big enough.


 
There are some that are big and red/black


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think I got a creamsicle in the mail. Asked the lady at the PO if the box had a Husqvarna label on the box,..she no???


 
I chickened out and didnt put it on,didnt want to make you mad


----------



## caleath

I am planning on send the Dolmar to you in a Stihl box:msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I am planning on send the Dolmar to you in a Stihl box:msp_smile:


 
Hey Cliff !!!! i heard from the grapevine there is a closet HUSKY lover in this thread ??
any idea WHO it could be ??

Thats great on the box,i can draw a big red circle on it with a line thru it and mount it on the door to tha shop


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Mill..wassup ?


----------



## RandyMac

Beautiful day, sunny and warm, mowed the lawn.
My neighbor went surfing, came back early, big brown bitey things were in the water, not a good day to look like a seal.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Hey Cliff !!!! i heard from the grapevine there is a closet HUSKY lover in this thread ??
> any idea WHO it could be ??
> 
> Thats great on the box,i can draw a big red circle on it with a line thru it and mount it on the door to tha shop


 
Big difference between wanting a 395 and being a husky lover dont you think:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Hi Ron and everybody!

Y'all been busy in here.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Big difference between wanting a 395 and being a husky lover dont you think:msp_biggrin:


 
Marry one the family comes with it


----------



## caleath

Thats funny Ron....

I am thinking I am going to put a big bore kit on that 066 instead.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Thats funny Ron....
> 
> I am thinking I am going to put a big bore kit on that 066 instead.


 
Isnt that like mattying your cousin ??
or is that still legal in texas ??


----------



## roncoinc

Was just going to dump some Walbro metering lever adjustment pix. 6 of em explain how to do it.
anybody want them ?


----------



## chipherder

roncoinc said:


> Was just going to dump some Walbro metering lever adjustment pix. 6 of em explain how to do it.
> anybody want them ?


 
Yes please, I'm working on one on an old Echo, they sure would help.


----------



## PLMCRZY

Well first day of work was great, Almost like the union with all the breaks we take. I also have my own grunt to grind for me


----------



## roncoinc

*Walbro metring lever adjustment*

All adjust the same,wether the carb has the recesed bowl or not.
some are completely flat around the lever so adjust to that,some have raised embossing around the lever,adjust to that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Beautiful day, sunny and warm, mowed the lawn.
> My neighbor went surfing, came back early, big brown bitey things were in the water, not a good day to look like a seal.


 
We got big blue/grey bitey things here, some close to 20' long. If they bite you , then there is no getting away or out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BB kit on an 066 is not all that bad, it wont have the power or reach the same RPM but is a lot cheaper.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> We got big blue/grey bitey things here, some close to 20' long. If they bite you , then there is no getting away or out.


 
"In the summer of 2004, a father-son team fishing at a shark derby were admiring a blue shark which they had just caught and pulled up to the side of the boat. The boy attempted to lay his hand on the snout of the shark while it was in the water, trying to put it into a "trance" as he had seen done with great white sharks on TV. Apparently, the shark had not seen the same TV show, and it bit the boy's hand. Fortunately, only a few stitches were required. (NOTE: attempting to put your hand on the head of a live shark is NOT a good idea!)."

"The waters of the Canadian Atlantic are considered to be some of the safest waters in the world in regards to shark attacks,"

Must be them big salmon get hungry Jerry ?


----------



## chipherder

Thanks Ron, that helped a lot. I'll go back into it and double check everything.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I chickened out and didnt put it on,didnt want to make you mad


 
You can`t make me mad, I am way past that point....LOL.


----------



## RandyMac

We have lots of sea mammals and plenty of pesky Great Whites. Nothing takes to fun out of a day on the water like the Whites when they won't go away. They hang out waiting for you hook a fish, then they take it away from you, it must be easier than chasing seals.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Yeah, Randy, but those Great Whites don't chew on rusty .404!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> "In the summer of 2004, a father-son team fishing at a shark derby were admiring a blue shark which they had just caught and pulled up to the side of the boat. The boy attempted to lay his hand on the snout of the shark while it was in the water, trying to put it into a "trance" as he had seen done with great white sharks on TV. Apparently, the shark had not seen the same TV show, and it bit the boy's hand. Fortunately, only a few stitches were required. (NOTE: attempting to put your hand on the head of a live shark is NOT a good idea!)."
> 
> "The waters of the Canadian Atlantic are considered to be some of the safest waters in the world in regards to shark attacks,"
> 
> Must be them big salmon get hungry Jerry ?


 
The sharks don`t read. No one goes into the Atlantic water, therefore there are very few shark attacks. The shark boats here catch 20-50 per day, mostly blues and some white tips.


----------



## RandyMac

Mill_wannabe said:


> Yeah, Randy, but those Great Whites don't chew on rusty .404!
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 
They don't need to when they have teeth like this.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Wow! What is that used for?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The sharks don`t read. No one goes into the Atlantic water, therefore there are very few shark attacks. The shark boats here catch 20-50 per day, mostly blues and some white tips.


 
Wow,we dont even have that many down here and the water is warm enough to swim in.
i have never seen one,except dogfish,even out 30 miles.
the guys that go for them can go a season without one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

There was a time on this coast when it was not worth going out fishing, the sharks were so thick you could not haul in a fish without a shark stealing it or most of it. The dogfish were so thick that was all you could get on a hook.


----------



## pioneerguy600

They hold shark derbies up here every summer, plenty caught on rod and reel. Many are too big to haul in and they just cut the line, a 9-10 footer is a good battle on a fishing rod.


----------



## roncoinc

Worked on the puter again this evening.
added in another two USB ports on the front,got 10 total now and a memory card reader.
wanted to put in another video card to run a third monitor but couldnt find a good card


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s a nice running creamsicle you sent me Ron, made a couple of cuts with it and it runs real good. Had 3 different fellows looking it over, all of them wanted to take it home with them.


----------



## roncoinc

Just noticed a got a husky 365 jug been sitting here a couple weeks waiting to get ported..
now i,m sorry i gave away that 371 p&c


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Was just going to dump some Walbro metering lever adjustment pix. 6 of em explain how to do it.
> anybody want them ?


 
Yep

Opps you already posted it...


----------



## caleath

I just had to turn down a nice echo EV-400. It was spotless, run like a dream too. I just dont collect them I just coldnt offer him much.

Anyone collect them what do you think its worth?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a nice running creamsicle you sent me Ron, made a couple of cuts with it and it runs real good. Had 3 different fellows looking it over, all of them wanted to take it home with them.


 
:msp_ohmy: jeez,, and i was hoping you wouldnt be MAD at me about it !!
probly needs some tinkering to get good,but thats YOUR job ! LOL !
i dont consider it a fair trade but hope your happy with it 
i never could have sold it for enough to buy a 394,even with a short bar 
happy your good with it and thank you.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I just had to turn down a nice echo EV-400. It was spotless, run like a dream too. I just dont collect them I just coldnt offer him much.
> 
> Anyone collect them what do you think its worth?


 
Worth about what you offered him.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> No one goes into the Atlantic water, therefore there are very few shark attacks..


 
Atlantic ... Ice cold , major shrinkage , can't afford shrinkage so no swimming in the Atlantic unless the tide is coming in on a hot sunny day .


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,../I didn`t have to do much to it, an hour on the bench, sharpened the chain. Took it out for a trial run and could have sold it on the spot but I don`t have any intrest in selling this one. The guy would not give up so I sold him an nice 034 Super someone left here...LOL


----------



## RandyMac

Yeah, the "shrinkage" factor is here too, running about 50 degrees now, will warm up in summer to 55.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Atlantic ... Ice cold , major shrinkage , can't afford shrinkage so no swimming in the Atlantic unless the tide is coming in on a hot sunny day .


 
You swimmin with the sharks Dan? Just caught the tide thing in your post,..think you mean the tide running out on a hot day as the water up in the bay gets heated up while in the shallows and is much warmer running out to the very cold ocean....LOL


----------



## promac850

pioneerguy600 said:


> You swimmin with the sharks Dan?


 
Yeah, you figure the 'shrinkage' would help keep the junk from being eated by a shark.


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> I just had to turn down a nice echo EV-400. It was spotless, run like a dream too. I just dont collect them I just coldnt offer him much.
> 
> Anyone collect them what do you think its worth?


 
Ask bob wright on here he is a echo expert.


----------



## RandyMac

The shock of the cold water can cause you to draw up so fast, it will leave lumps on the top of your head


----------



## pioneerguy600

The water just turned liqid here, likely somewhere between 35-40 degs.F now.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Atlantic ... Ice cold , major shrinkage , can't afford shrinkage so no swimming in the Atlantic unless the tide is coming in on a hot sunny day .



LOLOL!!! Yeah and you guys get a little benifit from the gulf stream...here in the gulf of Maine we is cold....and wee......


----------



## pioneerguy600

First time I have found this thread on the second page at this time of the evening. No saws to work on? No questions? Well Huskies suck!! Macs are yellow, Jonnies are red and creamsicles rule the woods!!


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks again for the pics and info Ron. Those were the same ones I searched yesterday..


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys, just got in from a side job. Had to put a compressor in a cooler at a marina. The guy gave me a fairly nice Craftsman saw. I don't have any info yet, it is dirty but in great shape. I'll post the pics, it has a fairly new 18" bar and it seems to be well built, no missing parts. Hoping it is in the 50cc class. One of you might know by my pics.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Atlantic from the Maine coast on up is too cold for swimming, you will die from hypothermia in less than 30 mins.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A Craftsman,..just depends on the model number.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Thanks again for the pics and info Ron. Those were the same ones I searched yesterday..


 
Did you find all the stuff i put here ?
DivShare - Folder - CarbStuff
if i was as organized as Jerry i would have all that type of stuff in one place.


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,..you have not seen my parts boxes lately have you? They really need some organizing, finding Stihl parts in my Pioneer parts boxes, SD parts in my Stihl stash.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..you have not seen my parts boxes lately have you? They really need some organizing, finding Stihl parts in my Pioneer parts boxes, SD parts in my Stihl stash.


 
Well you seem to have all the saw stuff on the puter organised..
when anybody asks you can pop up what you want pretty quick. !


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> A Craftsman,..just depends on the model number.


 
The pics are still importing. I am not seeing a model number on the outside of the saw, BUT...it has a mag crank case and an adjustable oiler, the ANSI sticker says 1985 on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well you seem to have all the saw stuff on the puter organised..
> when anybody asks you can pop up what you want pretty quick. !


 
LOL,..I have nothing on the puter Ron,..its all in my head.


----------



## roncoinc

*Random thots*

Getting the old david bradley going reminded me of what used to be a sticky i think on rebuilding a tilly HL carb.
that has to be about the easiest carb i have ever done..everything is so big and easy to work on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim I might have seen one of those saws, I only own one,..it was given to me by a dear old engineer friend and I could never part with it.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> The pics are still importing. I am not seeing a model number on the outside of the saw, BUT...it has a mag crank case and an adjustable oiler, the ANSI sticker says 1985 on it.


 
it should have numbers someplace.
the usuall craftsman 917.xxxx or 123.xxxx


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Getting the old david bradley going reminded me of what used to be a sticky i think on rebuilding a tilly HL carb.
> that has to be about the easiest carb i have ever done..everything is so big and easy to work on.


 
I have rebuilt hundreds of those Tilly HL`s, all of the old stuff ran them. Gary did a bang up job on that Tilly HL rebuild thread, it was a sticky at one time.


----------



## jimdad07

The sticker with the serial # that is normally on the rear handle of the saw is gone.


----------



## pioneerguy600

One of those ole Poulans, mine is a lot like it but has a chainbrake. 3.4-3.7cu.


----------



## jimdad07

I'll do some more digging on it. Going to clean it up real well and go from there. Maybe I'll find more numbers when I do that. That saw should clean up real well, it has a brand new piston in it, but according to the guy who gave it to me it could use a new cylinder, he says that there is a gouge in it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you got one of those saws up here they had an inertia activated chainbrake on them, they were not required on saws sold in the US.


----------



## jimdad07

Kind of excited about it. It was free and under all of that dirt and oil, it is in incredible shape. I looked up under the bar cover without taking it off and it was almost spotless. I was real excited to see a magnesium crank case. Can't be too awful bad.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim,..the 3.4 was 56 cc and the 3.7 was 61 cc as far as I can remember. The guys over on the Poulan thread can give you more statistics.


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks Jerry, I think I will put those pics up over there. Hope I can find some more numbers on her.


----------



## pioneerguy600

They aren`t a bad saw at all, not the heaviest duty saws but they get the job done. They had chrome plated bores and did not last long under heavy use.


----------



## jimdad07

How is Jerry today? Looks like we are the last ones up. No Cliff tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am fine Jim,..had an easy day, how bout you? Yep,..just the two of us.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff is tired after working all day yesterday running saws.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am fine Jim,..had an easy day, how bout you? Yep,..just the two of us.


 
Real good day. Had a lot of service calls, got a lot fixed without having to order parts and got a cooler going tonight and a free saw to boot. Been a great day. Waiting for a warmup to start getting the garden ready to plant.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cliff is tired after working all day yesterday running saws.


 
It can take it out of you if you're not used to it. Storm damage is just as hard to cleanup as it is cleaning up tree tops all day after the loggers have moved on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nowadays I do more storm cleanup that actual tree felling in the woods. We had a bad hurricane go through here 8 years ago and it took out over 50% of the big trees, every storm since topples mor big ones and I get to clean plenty of them up. Those trees are under many types of wood fiber stress and you need to learn how to read it to be safe and make headway. I got my bar caught twice while cutting up after the first storm, first time ever in 45 years of cutting. Haven`t got jammed since but I take more care and study the tree more before beginning to cut.


----------



## jimdad07

Cutting in those situations has been one of those things I have had to learn for myself, kickback is a big thing to worry about in those tangles. I have only seen one tree barber chair in person, and that right there will make you step back and look at a tree before you start cutting. Quite a science to cutting, I don't think that a person can ever learn it all in this lifetime.


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff, wsup?


----------



## caleath

Just got in...not having a great day working on stuff. Just edgy today. Probably lack of sleep.

Thats a Poulan Jim...worth keeping. Those guys over in the Poulan area will be able to help you.

So whats up fellas?


----------



## PLMCRZY

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jim,..the 3.4 was 56 cc and the 3.7 was 61 cc as far as I can remember. The guys over on the Poulan thread can give you more statistics.


 
Your exactly right, i had both. Great running saws just a lil heavy and more of a novelty to me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am still learning after 47 years of cutting, I can size up most situations and have been lucky to walk away from a few that went wrong.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Just got in...not having a great day working on stuff. Just edgy today. Probably lack of sleep.
> 
> Thats a Poulan Jim...worth keeping. Those guys over in the Poulan area will be able to help you.
> 
> So whats up fellas?


 
Whatcha got going on?


----------



## PLMCRZY

So i guess im going to start flipping saws, i enjoy working on the little guys. Im on the pursuit for something blown up and cheap:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am still learning after 47 years of cutting, I can size up most situations and have been lucky to walk away from a few that went wrong.


 
I bet you have seen some nasty stuff in all your years in the woods. I know a guy who survived a logging truck load of logs come down on him, he's pretty messed up now but still here. I know another guy who lost half his hand wrapping a rope around his hand and tying the other end to a small tree another guy was falling. Then of course you can't forget the farm machinery accidents. When you stop to think about it, we are lucky to have all of our digits and the use of our legs after doing the stuff we all enjoy doing here.


----------



## caleath

Just sorted through a few of the buckets of parts saws I bought Saturday. Yes one is a Husky a 266. Looks like it was a seeze at some point. Cylinder will probably work ok but piston is smoked.

The 044 is in pretty much the same boat but the cylinder was missing and the piston is smoked.

Not sure on the Johnsred yet...its going on the back burner for sure. Might have a guy interested in it. It had a tree dropped on it at some time...the damage doesnt look serious. 

I am sure you guys are getting tired of hearing about this stuff. I really wish I hadnt bought any of it but the 044. 

I practiced some restraint today and let a nice Echo get away. But I might go back for it some day.

I need a vacation at some point.


----------



## caleath

ClayKann101 said:


> So i guess im going to start flipping saws, i enjoy working on the little guys. Im on the pursuit for something blown up and cheap:hmm3grin2orange:


 
What are you going to look for ...?


----------



## caleath

I learned a ton on Sunday....storm torn down trees are a whole other can of worms. They are in a bind all different ways.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Just sorted through a few of the buckets of parts saws I bought Saturday. Yes one is a Husky a 266. Looks like it was a seeze at some point. Cylinder will probably work ok but piston is smoked.
> 
> The 044 is in pretty much the same boat but the cylinder was missing and the piston is smoked.
> 
> Not sure on the Johnsred yet...its going on the back burner for sure. Might have a guy interested in it. It had a tree dropped on it at some time...the damage doesnt look serious.
> 
> I am sure you guys are getting tired of hearing about this stuff. I really wish I hadnt bought any of it but the 044.
> 
> I practiced some restraint today and let a nice Echo get away. But I might go back for it some day.
> 
> I need a vacation at some point.


 
Not sick of hearing about it at all, it's why we all gather here: To talk about saws, life and the pursuit of saws. Good to see a buddy get a good pile going.


----------



## jimdad07

Well boys the time has come for me to hit the sack. See you guys tomorrow night.


----------



## caleath

Night Jim...take care.


----------



## Mastermind

ClayKann101 said:


> Your exactly right, i had both. Great running saws just a lil heavy and more of a novelty to me.



A novelty huh???

Same saw different clothes. 

[video=youtube;sRdvmNcLy5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRdvmNcLy5k[/video]


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff,..I never tire of seeing someone else get a bunch of saws, helps ease the guilty feelings I have from reaping piles of really good saws when the oppertunity comes along.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, that time for me also, Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Went out to check on the new 044. That piston is sure fried. Good thing...its a 12 mm crankshaft. 

I am going to need more rubbermaid containers.


----------



## roncoinc

This mornings tune from the movie " Huneysuckle Rose"
if you havent seen it,good movie.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WQzUL20-1rQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## caleath

Good morning all...went to bed at 2 up at 7...took today off.

Willie is my dads favorite, I can remember him playing the records all the time.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Good morning all...went to bed at 2 up at 7...took today off.
> 
> Willie is my dads favorite, I can remember him playing the records all the time.


 
One of my favorites also.
and i'm probly older than your Dad !

back to work again this morning.
first couple hours yestday was a REAL cluster ! LOL !!
gonna get some good saw shipping boxes from some of the kitchen cabinets tho


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> One of my favorites also.
> and i'm probly older than your Dad !
> 
> back to work again this morning.
> first couple hours yestday was a REAL cluster ! LOL !!
> gonna get some good saw shipping boxes from some of the kitchen cabinets tho


 
Lets see...dad is 66 I think...or will be in May. Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain is his favorite...he can play it on his hands...its pretty funny.


----------



## caleath

polan 360 bow chain saw

Look what I just found....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Nice find on that bow saw Cliff, You gonna get it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I bet you have seen some nasty stuff in all your years in the woods. I know a guy who survived a logging truck load of logs come down on him, he's pretty messed up now but still here. I know another guy who lost half his hand wrapping a rope around his hand and tying the other end to a small tree another guy was falling. Then of course you can't forget the farm machinery accidents. When you stop to think about it, we are lucky to have all of our digits and the use of our legs after doing the stuff we all enjoy doing here.


 
I have and I sure don`t like to think about it. I walked away from some bad mishaps myself. Just lucky I guess.
I was pulling long length hardwood out on a single sleigh with our mare clysedale, I had to lead her through a deep snow drift each trip. She sensed a danger and would not cross on her own. Third trip across I was leading her on her left side, the left front leg went down through the crust below, she lurched forward but could not get her leg up and ahead fast enough, she fell on me. The sleigh shaft and front collar landed right middle of my chest and I disappeared below the snow. 
I don`t know how many of you have ever seen a horse fall over on their side, they don`t like it one bit and will usually try flailing around trying to regain footing. Lucky for me that I had a special bond with that horse, she lay there quietly. My dad was trailing us and he ran up and dug the snow away from my head all the time talking to the horse and checking to see if I was still ok. With some work and effort I got dug out and pulled out from under her, good thing there was deep snow.We had to cut the upper shaft free and unhook the rest of the harness and chain but we got her back on her feet and just left the sleigh and wood there for the rest of that day. I got away with some brusing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks for the vid and song, Ron. Jonnie,Willie, Waylon and Hank were what I sought out through the years.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That old 360 bow would be a nice piece in a collection , can`t beat that price.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Back for lunch and no one has posted since I left earlier. Sure is quiet in here,...Huskies suck!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Raining hard here today, can`t stay outside long or get soaked through in 5 mins.Going over to check out the shop, maybe something happening over there.


----------



## caleath

I havent heard back from him yet...would be a nice saw for a collector...if I collected Poulan. The price is fantastic for sure.

I went for coffee this am, I decided not to go to work today...dont ask...Ron you might be able to understand. Just one of those days I didnt want to be around too many folks. Anyway one of the state troopers has coffee in there too. He is talking about cutting up two large pinoaks that he lost in the last windstorm. Perfect therapy for me.... two very large trees. He has a stock 310 Stihl. He sure was glad to have me there. We got it knocked out in no time. I let him run the 440. Big grin on his face too. He gave me all the wood that I want and get to use his trailer to get it. Even got free lunch too. 

I used the 440, the XL-101 which was a blast by the way...and my little craftsman hot rod. 

I had a good time..gonna get a shower and heck I might take a nap.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I havent heard back from him yet...would be a nice saw for a collector...if I collected Poulan. The price is fantastic for sure.
> 
> I went for coffee this am, I decided not to go to work today...dont ask...Ron you might be able to understand. Just one of those days I didnt want to be around too many folks. Anyway one of the state troopers has coffee in there too. He is talking about cutting up two large pinoaks that he lost in the last windstorm. Perfect therapy for me.... two very large trees. He has a stock 310 Stihl. He sure was glad to have me there. We got it knocked out in no time. I let him run the 440. Big grin on his face too. He gave me all the wood that I want and get to use his trailer to get it. Even got free lunch too.
> 
> I used the 440, the XL-101 which was a blast by the way...and my little craftsman hot rod.
> 
> I had a good time..gonna get a shower and heck I might take a nap.


 
Brown nosing them troopers can get you out of a little trouble sometimes LOL


----------



## chipherder

Sounds like you had a really good day!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Raining hard here today, can`t stay outside long or get soaked through in 5 mins.Going over to check out the shop, maybe something happening over there.


 
Same here!Raining cats and dogs! Got a stihl 031 giving me fits:bang:Rebuilt the carb new fuel lines and filter.Now it only starts when it wants to?Runs fine about 2 mins. then dies.It might start again the next day sometimes.Great compression good spark.It had a sheared key when I got it.Its been changed over from points.Maby you guys can give me some ideas?


----------



## caleath

He is a good guy. One of only 2 troopers in our county. I am sure he lets me go on stuff way more than I should.

Not sure about that saw trouble...sorta strange. I am thinking it might be coil. Since it runs that long then dies.


----------



## caleath

Hey Jim...whats shakin bacon.


----------



## chipherder

Hi Cliff, sorry about all the storms you've had. Sounds like you got to cut a lot of wood though.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Cliff. I had a pretty good day. Found two more saw shops out in the middle of nowhere today in my travels. I had $50 on me and I walked away with three mini macs in great shape for Mary to part out and a pile of saws to go through. One guy tried to sell me a fried 044 power head for $200, I could hear the piston clunking inside of it when I pulled the recoil rope, not this guy, not today on that one. I'M BACK IN THE CAD SADDLE AGAIN!!!!


----------



## caleath

Thanks Chip...yep getting to cut alot of wood. Good practice too.


----------



## chipherder

Hi jim, glad you found some saws. Probably wise to pass on the 044, good call.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Chip. That was a little steep for a saw with no bar and needing a new piston. I might have grabbed it if it wasn't for that.


----------



## caleath

Real good call Jim...you never know what else is in there that needs work. I have sorta started setting up a price standard if you will....and stuff that I know doesnt run isnt worth too much unless its a particular one that I want badly. 

Its painfull at first but you get used to it..I guess.


----------



## jimdad07

100% right Cliff. I am learning the same thing. I earned some brownie points at home anyway when I grabbed those three mini's, darn good price for three of them. Now I should be good to go spend a little more on the saws. I am noticing I am starting to get a couple of weedeaters trickling in, mostly from the family. There's no work like free work.


----------



## chipherder

It is painful. Not many deals here, so since I don't work on them for a living or even a hobby, I have to try to be extremely careful before even going to look at one.


----------



## jimdad07

You could always learn to work on them. Once you get to see a few different problems with them it starts to get a little easier. Ron's div share files are a great help.


----------



## caleath

So what did you figure out on the Craftsman Jim?


----------



## jimdad07

I have three Poulan models to choose from, 2800, 3000 or 3300. It's a fair sized saw so I'm hoping it is somewhere in the bigger models.


----------



## chipherder

That's actually the reason I got an 036 over the weekend. Owner said it wanted to run but wouldn't. Seemed to have decent compression, thought I could learn by working on it. All it needed was fresh fuel and carb adjustment. Hope to resell it and get another.
So begins the slippery slope....


----------



## caleath

Off to pick up a lawnmower and a weed whacker for work...i know I know....

Then I am off to work on some saws. You guys take care.


----------



## chipherder

Have fun Cliff, see you later.


----------



## jimdad07

chipherder said:


> That's actually the reason I got an 036 over the weekend. Owner said it wanted to run but wouldn't. Seemed to have decent compression, thought I could learn by working on it. All it needed was fresh fuel and carb adjustment. Hope to resell it and get another.
> So begins the slippery slope....


 
It's a darn good slippery slope to be on. Before you know it, you'll be able to talk of nothing but saws. That's what happened to me.


----------



## jimdad07

Robin and Ron, how's it going guys? I got home on time tonight and have kid duty, the wife is out grocery shopping with her mom, "programming night" I like to call it. Gives me some kid and keyboard time.


----------



## roncoinc

I hear ya Cliff !!
I been managing to put in 4 hrs a day on the jobsite,then it's like kill somebody or leave  i leave ! LOL !!
sounds like it was a good therapy day after all 

Jim buying mini-mac's !!!!!!! Jim,you gonna havta get your wife to give me instructions on ebay'ing parts,i got a lot to get rid off !
shoulda done that with the stihl stuff i gave away,dont want that staying around to long and i know where to drop it quick..


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jim....good to have some kid time...mines off to her moms.....I waved goodbye as she drove away......How do they get from playing and having fun with dad to driving???? It happens fast...real fast...so enjoy while you have it.


----------



## jimdad07

She'll help you out Ron, same with you Cliff. I can't seem to find her store now, I don't even know the name of it as strange as that sounds.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jim....good to have some kid time...mines off to her moms.....I waved goodbye as she drove away......How do they get from playing and having fun with dad to driving???? It happens fast...real fast...so enjoy while you have it.


 
I wish it would slow down a little, but I know it will only go quicker.


----------



## jimdad07

Found it, try this if you're curious: mcculloch 250 items - Get great deals on items on eBay Stores!

****This is not an advertisement****


----------



## pioneerguy600

What up guys?


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Jerry. I'll be back in a bit, have to get little teeth brushed and a few bedtime stories read and I'll be back on.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What up guys?


 
Would you happen to have any ideas why this stihl 031 will only start about once a day?rebuilt the carb new lines and filter.It will run about 2 mins then die and wont start for another day or so?I replace the crank key when I got it.broke! It has also been changed over fro points.Good compression and seems to have plenty of spark.:bang:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Found it, try this if you're curious: mcculloch 250 items - Get great deals on items on eBay Stores!
> 
> ****This is not an advertisement****


 
Durn man,i could use that 250 clutch cover if not cracked like mine and not ate away at the rear bar stud !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> What up guys?


 
Gas prices ?
food prices ?
anything and everything that i have to pay for or want is up !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Would you happen to have any ideas why this stihl 031 will only start about once a day?rebuilt the carb new lines and filter.It will run about 2 mins then die and wont start for another day or so?I replace the crank key when I got it.broke! It has also been changed over fro points.Good compression and seems to have plenty of spark.:bang:


 
The one thing that jumps out at me is that it has been converted from points to an aftermarket module? When the saw stops, immediately check for spark, they are known to have issues when converted.What make of module has been used and where is it located?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Gas prices ?
> food prices ?
> anything and everything that i have to pay for or want is up !!


 
I hear you, my truck now takes $120+ to fill it, I have to eat rabbit food for two weeks and I can`t afford to buy any more saws, well I can but I certainly don`t need any more saws...LOL


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas...looks like another night of bad storms...if I disappear all the sudden...well we either lost power or this isnt Kansas anymore....

Life in tornado alley...you would think I would be used to it by now.

Thanks for the link Jim...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The one thing that jumps out at me is that it has been converted from points to an aftermarket module? When the saw stops, immediately check for spark, they are known to have issues when converted.What make of module has been used and where is it located?


 
Afraid theres no name on the module.Its mounted on the inside rear of the top cover flywheel side.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff,.. Just don`t click your heels together and make any wishes, you may find yourself in Illinois.


----------



## caleath

Looks like we might miss some of it...too bad it didnt rain west of here...alot of bad wildfires out there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Afraid theres no name on the module.Its mounted on the inside rear of the top cover flywheel side.


 
Is it blue plastic or silver metal construction? Check the spark out the second it stops, let me know what you find.


----------



## chipherder

Man, that's way too many storms in a row, you've had enough excitement with those.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lets hope it passes right by you, at a good distance away.


----------



## caleath

We are scheduled to have them all week I think....looks like call out pay for me this week.


----------



## caleath

Weather Maps

here is the radar for where we live...I am 20 miles east of Paris.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is it blue plastic or silver metal construction? Check the spark out the second it stops, let me know what you find.


 
Its silver.I found one on ebay that looks like it for 17.00.I haven't got it to start today so far LOL.I checked for spark then tryed it.No go.Plugs wet so its getting gas.


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas...looks like another night of bad storms...if I disappear all the sudden...well we either lost power or this isnt Kansas anymore....
> 
> Life in tornado alley...you would think I would be used to it by now.
> 
> Thanks for the link Jim...




From the evening news, looks like what hasn't blown away is on fire down your way. Hope you guys are safe...


----------



## caleath

Wow look at the crowd....howdy folks./


----------



## pioneerguy600

The silver ones are usually Atom modules, they have heat issues, they will get erratic and eventually quit. Mounted out where the flywheel fan can cool them is the best mounting point.


----------



## caleath

What do you guys use to clean up storm damage? I have been using my 440..but having alot of trouble with the sprocket tip getting clogged up..not the best cutting conditions. I am thinking about getting a solid nose bar and running some full chisel next time. Do you think my results would be better. I have to admit to hitting the dirt from time to time...but its hard not to at times.

I sure like the 440 for this work...24 inch bar seems ideal..easy to reach limbs etc and I dont have to bend over too much.

Give me some suggestions of what I can do better.


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff you really ought to move to the northeast, tornadoes are very rare and you would be close enough for a GTG.


----------



## caleath

Yeah its tough sometimes...but if I live in any other state...its gonna be Alaska or Montana.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> What do you guys use to clean up storm damage? I have been using my 440..but having alot of trouble with the sprocket tip getting clogged up..not the best cutting conditions. I am thinking about getting a solid nose bar and running some full chisel next time. Do you think my results would be better. I have to admit to hitting the dirt from time to time...but its hard not to at times.
> 
> I sure like the 440 for this work...24 inch bar seems ideal..easy to reach limbs etc and I dont have to bend over too much.
> 
> Give me some suggestions of what I can do better.


 
Any saw I can put a long bar on so I don't have to bend. I actually have a 28" bar for my Dolmar 6400, the bar is overkill if using it in big wood, but it pull a chain beautifully in smaller wood like 12" and under. I find that I can balance better if I can stand up strait. I also have a 30" bar I can fit on my 044 and my 045. Top handles are real nice for the small stuff. You can grasp the limb with one hand and run the saw with the other. All boils down to what you are comfortable running for long periods of time. Same principle goes for cleaning up tree tops or limbing trees in the woods.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Cliff you really ought to move to the northeast, tornadoes are very rare and you would be close enough for a GTG.


 
Stay out of S.E. Ohio tonight!We are going to get nailed!Storms and tornadoes!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The silver ones are usually Atom modules, they have heat issues, they will get erratic and eventually quit. Mounted out where the flywheel fan can cool them is the best mounting point.


 
Yep I have one on a Jreds and that's where I mounted it. It works OK but the exhaust note/tone is a bit different than all the other Jonsereds of that same model that I have. Does anyone know if these things are multi-spark...seeems like they must be in order to hit the timing properly???


----------



## caleath

I have a 36 for my saws..I might get a full chisel for it...


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Stay out of S.E. Ohio tonight!We are going to get nailed!Storms and tornadoes!


 
Supposed to get the heavy winds up here tomorrow along with heavy rain. Be good when this crud moves on and good May weather settles in.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I have a 36 for my saws..I might get a full chisel for it...


 
Full chisel is great in clean wood, round works better in dirty wood, not as fast cutting but holds an edge a lot longer is seems.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The silver ones are usually Atom modules, they have heat issues, they will get erratic and eventually quit. Mounted out where the flywheel fan can cool them is the best mounting point.


 
Just replacing it might be a good idea with another brand. Thanks for the help. I ask on this thread because I know the experts hang out here LOL


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Just replacing it might be a good idea with another brand. Thanks for the help. I ask on this thread because I know the experts hang out here LOL


 
Experts...huh.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just replacing it might be a good idea with another brand. Thanks for the help. I ask on this thread because I know the experts hang out here LOL


 
Speak for yourself, I hangout here because Ron and Jerry might break something if left alone for too long. Couple of noobs there for sure:yoyo:


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> What do you guys use to clean up storm damage? I have been using my 440..but having alot of trouble with the sprocket tip getting clogged up..not the best cutting conditions. I am thinking about getting a solid nose bar and running some full chisel next time. Do you think my results would be better. I have to admit to hitting the dirt from time to time...but its hard not to at times.
> 
> I sure like the 440 for this work...24 inch bar seems ideal..easy to reach limbs etc and I dont have to bend over too much.
> 
> Give me some suggestions of what I can do better.


 
I use my 066`s with a 32 and 36" bar respectively, fast cutting and less strain,the 046 and 440 run mostly 20 and 24" bars, all saws run 3/8" Stihl RSC chains. The wood here is clean and not dragged through the mud.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Speak for yourself, I hangout here because Ron and Jerry might break something if left alone for too long. Couple of noobs there for sure:yoyo:


 
LOL...otstir:


----------



## caleath

So do you guys think a hard nose would be a better choice...suggest a Stihl chain for me to get too.


----------



## caleath

I am using RSC now...25 inch bar on the 440. I will probably use a 36 on the 066. I might put a 404 on the 056 but I am not sure how long a bar for that saw...


----------



## caleath

Where did Ron go?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron needs a nap, he worked hard today.


----------



## caleath

I did take a nap today myself...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Daytime naps are good for revitilization.


----------



## jimdad07

I found some numbers on that Craftsman, they were located under the very thick layer of grease and oil on the top cover.
Sears and Roebuck m#358.356070 s#1E3004343. He also told me that the saw sometimes quit on him in the middle of running it after it had gotten good and warmed up. He said it didn't always do it, sounds like it was a 50/50 deal. I went to pull the spark plug and the spring coil that attaches to the spark plug had separated from the spark plug wire. Time to get the solder iron out.


----------



## caleath

Yep I felt like a champ when I got up...ready for my 2nd go around.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> I found some numbers on that Craftsman, they were located under the very thick layer of grease and oil on the top cover.
> Sears and Roebuck m#358.356070 s#1E3004343. He also told me that the saw sometimes quit on him in the middle of running it after it had gotten good and warmed up. He said it didn't always do it, sounds like it was a 50/50 deal. I went to pull the spark plug and the spring coil that attaches to the spark plug had separated from the spark plug wire. Time to get the solder iron out.


 
So how many ccs then?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I found some numbers on that Craftsman, they were located under the very thick layer of grease and oil on the top cover.
> Sears and Roebuck m#358.356070 s#1E3004343. He also told me that the saw sometimes quit on him in the middle of running it after it had gotten good and warmed up. He said it didn't always do it, sounds like it was a 50/50 deal. I went to pull the spark plug and the spring coil that attaches to the spark plug had separated from the spark plug wire. Time to get the solder iron out.


 
They don`t solder on,..they have a sharp tang that pushes into the plug wire to make contact with the copper core.


----------



## caleath

Looks like a Poulan 3000


----------



## caleath

It sure is quiet in here.....all huskys suck except 395's


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> They don`t solder on,..they have a sharp tang that pushes into the plug wire to make contact with the copper core.


 
I saw the tang, I was going to push it back into the wire and cap it with a little solder, not a good idea?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Speak for yourself, I hangout here because Ron and Jerry might break something if left alone for too long. Couple of noobs there for sure:yoyo:


 
When you get Jerry's age you could probly break about anuthing ! LOL !


----------



## caleath

So ron you have anything new going on?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just replacing it might be a good idea with another brand. Thanks for the help. I ask on this thread because I know the experts hang out here LOL


 
You want me to send you one ?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> It sure is quiet in here.....all huskys suck except 395's


 
And 394's !!


----------



## Cantdog

No not necessary...just make sure the tang is centered and makes contact with the core. This way, slight movement is allowed, but if you managed to solder the connector to the wire, it would soon fail at the end of the solder joint from metal fatigue. That's why these are never connected with a solid joint. Best to do it the way they did originally...


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I saw the tang, I was going to push it back into the wire and cap it with a little solder, not a good idea?


 
You cant solder to rubber !
it pushes into the SIDE of the wire.


----------



## caleath

hey Randy


----------



## jimdad07

I bet you guys can tell when I have come across something for the first time every time I do. That's how I learn though. When I make a good old fashioned noob comment, I never forget the feedback that puts me right. Thanks guys, and I mean it.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> It sure is quiet in here.....all huskys suck except 395's


 


roncoinc said:


> And 394's !!


 

Don't forget 2101's 

I've done some trading and ended up with one. Pics when it gets here.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> hey Randy



Sup Cliff ???


----------



## RandyMac

One of my lads just dropped off five pounds of Abalone, having hubcap snails for dinner.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Randy and Randy. Just fixed that wire, makes a little more sense than what I was thinking.


----------



## caleath

Well just the big ones anyway....


I wish I had something new and profound to add tonight...someone has to have something new going on.


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> Hi Randy and Randy. Just fixed that wire, makes a little more sense than what I was thinking.


 
Hello Jim, you too Randy. After seeing how those wires go together you have a new spot to check when troubleshooting I'd bet.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Well just the big ones anyway....
> 
> 
> I wish I had something new and profound to add tonight...someone has to have something new going on.


 

Something new indeed!!! Did you miss that post I made about the husky 2101??? That'll stink up my shop for sure. 6 cubes of Swedish power.


----------



## caleath

Bad weather gone by by for tonight.


----------



## roncoinc

Yawwwnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## RandyMac

There is a guy around the corner with a big inch Husky, I couldn't hear it from my house, but he heard the Super 250 in his garage with the door shut. Nice enough guy, it was his Dad's saw. This morning he shows up with a split lip, yep, the handle came off the rope and he punched his ass out.


----------



## caleath

I just took my boots off and bamb get called in for work...cya guys later.


----------



## jimdad07

Be safe Cliff, I know the feeling well. Have a good night.

Yes sir Randy 2, that is another spot for the troubleshooting bank. Still reading through the Two Stroke Tuners handbook too trying to learn the actual dynamics of how this stuff works. Hope that will help me get through it easier. Right now it is pure stubborness and determination than knowledge. I am still not sure how the hell I rebuilt that 044 from the ground up, I mean splitting the case and the works and it is a great runner today. I'm glad you guys have the patience to teach, makes it even harder to teach when you're not right there seeing the same thing I am, a lot gets lost in translation and terminology missuses.


----------



## RandyMac

I know the rudiments of two cycle engine, they suck in an air/fuel mixture, that gets converted to hot noise, making things thrash around and causing a rotating motion.


----------



## jimdad07

Slowed right down in here. Do I smell funny?


----------



## RandyMac

I have 30 minutes to the noise curfew, going to ease on outside and light something up.


----------



## jimdad07

Atta boy. The life of the CO, I don't know how you do it. No way in heck could I do what you guys do, that's a hard job.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night guys. Looks like I am the last one standing tonight. Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

I was just reading some of that Two Stroke Tuners Handbook and there is a good paragraph on piston rings in there that in summary says that pistons with two rings is better in lower rpm applications (7,000rpm and lower) and the single ring pistons are actually better when you start going above 7,000 rpms. I have always thought that a two ring piston must be better than the single ring piston.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

Not quite the last one Jim.......but I'm fading fast....nite...zzzzzzzz


----------



## jimdad07

Goodnight Robin.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Randy.


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> I was just reading some of that Two Stroke Tuners Handbook and there is a good paragraph on piston rings in there that in summary says that pistons with two rings is better in lower rpm applications (7,000rpm and lower) and the single ring pistons are actually better when you start going above 7,000 rpms. I have always thought that a two ring piston must be better than the single ring piston.



There is a lot of great info in that book!!! Remember though, it is geared to larger motorcycle/snowmobile engines. A bunch of the fundamentals are the same but some things are way different.


----------



## jimdad07

mastermind7864 said:


> There is a lot of great info in that book!!! Remember though, it is geared to larger motorcycle/snowmobile engines. A bunch of the fundamentals are the same but some things are way different.


 
It's going to be hard to decipher between the two, but I have to learn the basics before I try to do any porting or any of that. You don't realize how much there really is to a saw until you start to break down the science that goes into them.


----------



## jimdad07

I mean it this time, good night guys.


----------



## caleath

Sitting here waiting on the electric company...power out to one of the remotes here. Pretty bad weather again today. Someone at the store mentioned tornado north of here. I might have to start throwing a saw in the van when I get called out...there were limbs in the road in a few places.


----------



## chipherder

Been watching the weather channel, huge storms everywhere.
Some spanning multiple states.
A saw in the truck is probably a really good idea. 
I'm guessing you have something to do with power restoration.
Dangerous out there, stay safe.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, dreary day here today, overcast and grey, no rain yet but some coming this way, just above freezing but temp is climbing.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning all, dreary day here today, overcast and grey, no rain yet but some coming this way, just above freezing but temp is climbing.



Exactly............


----------



## roncoinc

Jim's craftsman is three cubic inches.
49.1611922079 cc


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Jim's craftsman is three cubic inches.
> 49.1611922079 cc


 
Is that with or without the carbon???


----------



## Mastermind

Just checking in. We put the potatoes out yesterday and I feel rough today. I'm not yet fully recovered though I like to think I am.

Hope everyone made it through last nights storms.


----------



## roncoinc

Man,been some crazy weather around the country..
even tornado's in ohio last nite.
we got some light rain and that was it.

I'm such a slug,,planned on being on the jobsite two hors ago,cant get motivated..


----------



## chipherder

Good morning, hope everyone made it through last night okay.
Those storms looked big and mean.


----------



## caleath

Yep made it through all ok...we are supposed to have them again tonight...oh boy


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> Been watching the weather channel, huge storms everywhere.
> Some spanning multiple states.
> A saw in the truck is probably a really good idea.
> I'm guessing you have something to do with power restoration.
> Dangerous out there, stay safe.


 
Sorry I missed your question..I work for the phone company. Storms cause us lots of problems.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Havn`t gotten any rain yet, looks threatening at times and then it gets lighter, sun nearly pokes through. Did some plumbing this morning, water all back on and no leaks, its a good day.


----------



## Cantdog

It's coming your way Jerry....cold, rain,sleet, hail, thunder and lightening......that's here on the coast...inland, Houlton supposed to get 10"-12" of fresh snow this afternoon!!!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Yep made it through all ok...we are supposed to have them again tonight...oh boy


 
And some people think we have it bad here when we get a few inches of white fluffy stuff


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like the worst of it will pass in behind us, still see the sun periodically, between showers.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> It's coming your way Jerry....cold, rain,sleet, hail, thunder and lightening......that's here on the coast...inland, Houlton supposed to get 10"-12" of fresh snow this afternoon!!!


 
i don't know tornados or all that snow and crap? Yep snow wins!


----------



## caleath

It seems like we get a bit of everything...snow heat tornados hurricanes...even a earthquake every now and again. 

:msp_scared:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Guys how are you? Had a HORRIBLE storm last night winds exceeding 90mph. Cleaning up trees today, Maples and Locust trees. One was on a house 
In all the mess I acquired a new saw!!! Jerry, Cliff you guys are gonna hate me... Ron on the other hand you might be jealous :msp_smile:
Guys gotta guess.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Guys how are you? Had a HORRIBLE storm last night winds exceeding 90mph. Cleaning up trees today, Maples and Locust trees. One was on a house
> In all the mess I acquired a new saw!!! Jerry, Cliff you guys are gonna hate me... Ron on the other hand you might be jealous :msp_smile:
> Guys gotta guess.


 
Orange turd?


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Guys how are you? Had a HORRIBLE storm last night winds exceeding 90mph. Cleaning up trees today, Maples and Locust trees. One was on a house
> In all the mess I acquired a new saw!!! Jerry, Cliff you guys are gonna hate me... Ron on the other hand you might be jealous :msp_smile:
> Guys gotta guess.


 
I smell a turd somewhere...looks like you got a chunk of the storms we had. Locust...who did you make mad?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Yep I acquired a Orange turd 181, No B&C Piston was kinda hard to pull but still free. 50 bucks, May have not been the best deal in the world but its in pretty good condition rather than that. Ill post pics later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We don`t hate turd owners,..we just poke them with sharp sticks...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

181`s are one hellava saw in good running shape, course you wouldn`t catch me runnin one...LOL


----------



## caleath

Jerry....I have 3 now...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> I smell a turd somewhere...looks like you got a chunk of the storms we had. Locust...who did you make mad?


 
Jerry, SHARP STICKS? Crap i better get my gun 

Cliff, It wasnt really all that thorny, I chopped all the brush down to Knee level and took the logs thats it. Got to play with my 066 
I had my dad use the 046 tehe.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Jerry....I have 3 now...


 
Say it aint so!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

There are a few near new ones hiding around here somewhere also. shhh.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Jerry....I have 3 now...


 
Can't read that?Got to find my glasses:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jerry, SHARP STICKS? Crap i better get my gun
> 
> Cliff, It wasnt really all that thorny, I chopped all the brush down to Knee level and took the logs thats it. Got to play with my 066
> I had my dad use the 046 tehe.


 
Ya,..I can poke you with a sharp stick over the net. but its hard to use a gun over the net...LOL


----------



## caleath

Yep...a 45, a 266 in parts and a Johnsred 670 its a red turd


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Yep...a 45, a 266 in parts and a Johnsred 670 its a red turd


 
Ditto., but near new.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Yep...a 45, a 266 in parts and a Johnsred 670 its a red turd


 
This 031 is about to get a 300 Mag shoved up its :censored:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Yep...a 45, a 266 in parts and a Johnsred 670 its a red turd


 
Cliff wheres a picture of that 670? Iv been wanting a bigger Jonnie.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> This 031 is about to get a 300 Mag shoved up its :censored:


 
Now now...whats wrong with it now?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Here is mine;


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Cliff wheres a picture of that 670? Iv been wanting a bigger Jonnie.


 
Right here...the one in the bucket is the 266


----------



## pioneerguy600

And a pict of a bigger Jonnie;


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Now now...whats wrong with it now?


 
Starts one day for 2 mins. then wont start again for a day or 2?Going to try a new module?And maby a coil?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Starts one day for 2 mins. then wont start again for a day or 2?Going to try a new module?And maby a coil?


 
Sounds frustrating...dont shoot it though. I will send you a craftsman wildthing hybrid in its place.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Right here...the one in the bucket is the 266


 
I see I aint the only one with bucket saws LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Sounds frustrating...dont shoot it though. I will send you a craftsman wildthing hybrid in its place.:msp_biggrin:


 
I aint that mad at it LOL Yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did you check out the spark issue on the old Stihl?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you check out the spark issue on the old Stihl?


 
Haven't got it to start today?Its got spark when I check?


----------



## caleath

Tbone I have more of them some times than runners...

The other bucket saw in that pic is a 044 a 12mm one...:msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Tbone I have more of them some times than runners...
> 
> The other bucket saw in that pic is a 044 a 12mm one...:msp_w00t:


 
I use buckets and boxes both.But I am ahead on running saws right now LOL


----------



## caleath

Good for you..I wish I was...I just keep bringing them in...I have put on the brakes for now. Just making mental notes of where saws are, and where I think I can get more. 


Any one have a suggestion of what to do with this 266? Its gonna need new piston ...any neat conversions to consider...

I need more rubbermaid tubs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Heavy cardboard boxes and Rubbermaid containers are real good for storing project saws, open buckets,..not so good. Anything open has the oppurtunity to have parts pilfered and little extras dropped in...LOL


----------



## caleath

Yep thats how I got those saws...there was stuff in there that didnt belong already. I need to get some more totes or put lids on those buckets.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I once was given over 20 saws all torn apart and parts strewn between 10 buckets and two big boxes. I made 17 running saws out of them without buying a part but it took me over a week to sort, clean and assemble all those saws. They came from a repair shop owned by a buddy of mine, most were misdiagnosed saws that were never fixed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess Ron must still be at work, kitchens can absorb a lot of time on a reno.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I once was given over 20 saws all torn apart and parts strewn between 10 buckets and two big boxes. I made 17 running saws out of them without buying a part but it took me over a week to sort, clean and assemble all those saws. They came from a repair shop owned by a buddy of mine, most were misdiagnosed saws that were never fixed.


 
You made out GOOD !!


----------



## jimdad07

Hi gang. Glad you guys in the Alley made it through the night ok. Jacob I just don't know what to do with you. Guys thanks for the advice on the spark plug wire last night, it helps a lot and I have so much to learn. It's good to have people to point one in the right direction and have the patience to overlook the stuff the guy being helped doesn't know. Thanks again as always. That fix was so friggin simple I won't soon forget. I learn a new trick every time I come here.


----------



## caleath

Just passing through...got work to do. Too many saws to fix....

Sorry it didnt ryme...I dont have the time.:msp_tongue:


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Cliff. On my way out myself to the shop for a bit. Have a few chains to sharpen and that Craftsman to work on. Hope you get a quiet evening to get some stuff done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You made out GOOD !!


 
Yep,..its happened more than once.


----------



## pioneerguy600

How`s the tornados down there toinight Cliff?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like the quiet weather we have up here Jim.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Jerry....I have 3 now...


 
WHAT ?????????????????
Three what Cliff ????????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WHAT ?????????????????
> Three what Cliff ????????


 
Orange turds?


----------



## chipherder

The secret may have gotten out...


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Good for you..I wish I was...I just keep bringing them in...I have put on the brakes for now. Just making mental notes of where saws are, and where I think I can get more.
> 
> 
> Any one have a suggestion of what to do with this 266? Its gonna need new piston ...any neat conversions to consider...
> 
> I need more rubbermaid tubs.


 
HHmmmm....i "think" i have a 268 p&c complete with ring,,ported ready to put on a saw


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> HHmmmm....i "think" i have a 268 p&c complete with ring,,ported ready to put on a saw


 
That would be a direct fit.Lot less work than the 272 swap.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Hi gang. Glad you guys in the Alley made it through the night ok. Jacob I just don't know what to do with you. Guys thanks for the advice on the spark plug wire last night, it helps a lot and I have so much to learn. It's good to have people to point one in the right direction and have the patience to overlook the stuff the guy being helped doesn't know. Thanks again as always. That fix was so friggin simple I won't soon forget. I learn a new trick every time I come here.



No one is to smart or to old to learn Jim....every one of us learns something from everyone else here!! Even if they won't admit it. (out loud!!) LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> HHmmmm....i "think" i have a 268 p&c complete with ring,,ported ready to put on a saw



That would work.....I am assuming it is an XP cyl and not the Gilardoni......however the 266XP cyl is about the same as the 268XP you just have to upgrade the carb and intake to the later 268XP/272XP 260 Tilley....would be a good cyl to practice porting on...I'll tell ya what....I'd put the 61/268XP in my sig up against any other work saw of 67cc.. It is my go-to saw.... It is not a race saw and only turns about 1000 RPM over stock but it does not slow down. Yours would be the same just do the numbers and research..........Of course it is a "turd" so you might want to wear gloves.........:msp_wink:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> That would work.....I am assuming it is an XP cyl and not the Gilardoni......however the 266XP cyl is about the same as the 268XP you just have to upgrade the carb and intake to the later 268XP/272XP 260 Tilley....would be a good cyl to practice porting on...I'll tell ya what....I'd put the 61/268XP in my sig up against any other work saw of 67cc.. It is my go-to saw.... It is not a race saw and only turns about 1000 RPM over stock but it does not slow down. Yours would be the same just do the numbers and research..........Of course it is a "turd" so you might want to wear gloves.........:msp_wink:


 
Dont know what all that means,,but..
i got the top end from another member,he ported it,was going to put it on a 266se,he said it was a straight bolt on.


----------



## roncoinc

Heck of a day today.....
got to jobsite about 10 am 
nobody there..
hook up generator,,hook up heat and putter around..
noon time and STILL nobody !!
i pack it all in and lock it all up and leave..
called in and found crew got sent to another job site !!
aint gonna finish a whole new house myself !!
told them i'm done,will fax in a bill tomorrow


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Jerry got any of them Project saws for me? :hmm3grin2orange:

I hate working on HUSKYS!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Ron...The XP cyls are Mahle, closed port. The 268 non xp are Gilardoni open port cyls. Ported they go allright but not as good as the XP cyls. Any cyl from the 61 to the 272 is direct bolt on and from the 625 to the 670 Jonsered are also direct bolt on (to the same cases) However the carb/manifold combinations are a bit more complex and so are the top covers...


----------



## roncoinc

After work i went and got dump truck inspected,buddy did it for free.
then a couple guys showed up with a bottle of " wild turkey " ..
that killed my plans for the rest of the day


----------



## jimdad07

Hello everybody, I just got in from tearing down that Craftsman to go through it. Intake boot has no signs of cracking, fuel lines destroyed, someone put tygon on it for an impules line that is also destroyed, piston is toast, cylinder is toast. The crankcase is close to mint, along with the rest of the body parts of this saw. The cylinder has some pretty good gouging inside of it. Going to go through this one and make it close to new again, be a good little saw to add to the lineup.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hey Ron...The XP cyls are Mahle, closed port. The 268 non xp are Gilardoni open port cyls. Ported they go allright but not as good as the XP cyls. Any cyl from the 61 to the 272 is direct bolt on and from the 625 to the 670 Jonsered are also direct bolt on (to the same cases) However the carb/manifold combinations are a bit more complex and so are the top covers...


 
Your STILL confusing me !
the 268 i have is closed port,was told bolt on to 266se with no prob ?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody, I just got in from tearing down that Craftsman to go through it. Intake boot has no signs of cracking, fuel lines destroyed, someone put tygon on it for an impules line that is also destroyed, piston is toast, cylinder is toast. The crankcase is close to mint, along with the rest of the body parts of this saw. The cylinder has some pretty good gouging inside of it. Going to go through this one and make it close to new again, be a good little saw to add to the lineup.


 
A p&c from a 54 or 60 cc will bolt right on.Can't remember what saw I got a 60 from?I have 3 just like it.A 48-54 & 60 cc.I sure like them.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> After work i went and got dump truck inspected,buddy did it for free.
> then a couple guys showed up with a bottle of " wild turkey " ..
> that killed my plans for the rest of the day



You Know...I was watching some Wild Turkeys today....a pair of toms and four hens......looked like they was thinking threesomes...was you in there Ron??? (Ballentines!!)


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> A p&c from a 54 or 60 cc will bolt right on.Can't remember what saw I got a 60 from?I have 3 just like it.A 48-54 & 60 cc.I sure like them.


 
What model is the 54, is it the 3300?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You Know...I was watching some Wild Turkeys today....a pair of toms and four hens......looked like they was thinking threesomes...was you in there Ron??? (Ballentines!!)


 
I was trhe one with the long WHITE beard !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Your STILL confusing me !
> the 268 i have is closed port,was told bolt on to 266se with no prob ?




It's the wild turkey son.....yes of course any 268 cyl will bolt on to any 61 through 272, and 625 through 670. As long as it's in the family it will bolt up......don't be confused.....


----------



## roncoinc

Gobble nite all


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Ron.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I was trhe one with the long WHITE beard !!



LOLOL!!! One was older....he was holdin his own though...might a been you!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Night all, sleep tight. Gonna work on my Husky alittle more tonight then hitting the hay. Ya'll take care.


----------



## PLMCRZY

Well in a few weeks im going to pick up my new truck in Albuquerque, NM. My uncle wants to get rid of his slight used 2000 Ford ranger. Has 68k on it and wants $3600 for it. Be perfect for me to save on gas but still have a truck.

Now the dodge is nothing but weekend warrior toy:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Cantdog

They're dropping like flies Ron... what do you think?? Gobble gobble!!


Sorry got to stay on track ......Stihls are weak/suck.......


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> What model is the 54, is it the 3300?


 
Yes a 3300 is 54 cc


----------



## jimdad07

Johnnies are red, if left in the sun they get pink and girly.

Tbone, will a 3700 piston and jug bolt onto that case?


----------



## Cantdog

So it is as it has always been, cut on overcast days, adverse conditions and remain manly!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Jelly beans are tasty, Stihl rocks, husky sucks *****


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Johnnies are red, if left in the sun they get pink and girly.
> 
> Tbone, will a 3700 piston and jug bolt onto that case?


 
Not sure about that one?Ask around about that.There are guys on here that do know.I think MasterMind can tell you.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Johnnies are red, if left in the sun they get pink and girly.
> 
> Tbone, will a 3700 piston and jug bolt onto that case?


 
Go over to the Poulan thread.Them guys can tell you for sure.


----------



## Cantdog

Nite Ron....


----------



## jimdad07

Just talked to Cliff, he's been a busy boy. It seems he just traded in a couple of his Stihls for some 455 Ranchers. I asked him what ails him, he says he's hooked on that orange.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night guys, btw tbone, I found a p+c for a Poulan 3300. Going to give it a try, thanks for the info.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Just talked to Cliff, he's been a busy boy. It seems he just traded in a couple of his Stihls for some 455 Ranchers. I asked him what ails him, he says he's hooked on that orange.


----------



## caleath

No new Huskys for me...


Yes I do now have 3 well sort of ...one is a Johnsred. I have a 266, not sure if its xp or other...its in pieces...and I have a 670 Johnny. I am not sure whats exactly wrong with it. I am thinking of making this a sure is quiet in here saw....do the stuff to it that you guys suggest...it will be a frankensaw for sure. 

I just thought it would be fun.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> No new Huskys for me...
> 
> 
> Yes I do now have 3 well sort of ...one is a Johnsred. I have a 266, not sure if its xp or other...its in pieces...and I have a 670 Johnny. I am not sure whats exactly wrong with it. I am thinking of making this a sure is quiet in here saw....do the stuff to it that you guys suggest...it will be a frankensaw for sure.
> 
> I just thought it would be fun.


 
I can't say nothing.I have 5 turds LOL 3-350s a 136 & a 142.1 350 bucket saw LOL But I like all kinds of saws.Just don't much care to work on a Mac.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all woke up early, seen the power went off and reset my clock :msp_angry: All well i probably need to get up earlier anyway lol. Besides that looks kinda cloudy outside, Gotta go the big town of Poplar Bluff today. Maybe ill run by the scrap yard to see if they have any toys for me :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning Jacob. Good morning to the rest of you Husky lovers. Have a good day everybody.


----------



## roncoinc

Another fine day,,woke up so all is good 
that wild turkey is good stuff but i think i'm done with it !

Cliff,what did we decide on a bar for that 904 ?? i think i got 16in,maybe an 18 in but nothing bigger..if you wanted one at all for it ?? gotta get on that soon.

Think today i'm going to scrap some old lawn tractors and other junk laying around the yard..and any stihl parts i can find


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all. cloudy skies here today again, might get a little rain but we did not get much yet and no wind to speak of.
After reading last evenings posts I think you guys are drinking too much ORANGE coolaid......LOL..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t be scrappin them Stihl parts Ron,..eBay them and you will make plenty moola to buy more turds.....otstir:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning all. cloudy skies here today again, might get a little rain but we did not get much yet and no wind to speak of.
> After reading last evenings posts I think you guys are drinking too much ORANGE coolaid......LOL..



You may be right........or atleast drinking a bit to much of something LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You may be right........or atleast drinking a bit to much of something LOL!!!


 
Well,...at least Jim was drinking lime ricky.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Another fine day,,woke up so all is good
> that wild turkey is good stuff but i think i'm done with it !
> 
> Cliff,what did we decide on a bar for that 904 ?? i think i got 16in,maybe an 18 in but nothing bigger..if you wanted one at all for it ?? gotta get on that soon. I will get on sending yours to you asap...with all this weather things have been crazy here.
> Think today i'm going to scrap some old lawn tractors and other junk laying around the yard..and any stihl parts i can find


 
No scrapping Stihl parts...

If you have a bar that will fit that would be great..just something to run it with until I find a good un. I am thinking a long roller nose would be neat.

I will get yours sent asap..weather has been crazy and customers comming out of the wood works.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ClayKann101 said:


> Well in a few weeks im going to pick up my new truck in Albuquerque, NM. My uncle wants to get rid of his slight used 2000 Ford ranger. Has 68k on it and wants $3600 for it. Be perfect for me to save on gas but still have a truck.
> 
> Now the dodge is nothing but weekend warrior toy:msp_thumbsup:


 
i have some experience with 2000 ranger 3.0L. 20 mpg is about what you can expect. good truck, specially with 68K, but mileage on some newer, larger trucks is as good or better. just sayin


----------



## caleath

Where the heck is everyone? Do I need to start talking Husky to get some attention again. Or better yet...Echo rocks.


----------



## eMGunslinger

caleath said:


> Where the heck is everyone? Do I need to start talking Husky to get some attention again. Or better yet...Echo rocks.


It's been a long time since I had to cut someone for dare speaking good of echo :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RandyMac

Been busy.

Bright and sunny today, fair weather gale in progress.

Lunch time!


----------



## 056 kid

How bout some knuckle sandwiches Randy?


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> Been busy.
> 
> Bright and sunny today, fair weather gale in progress.
> 
> Lunch time!


 
You keeping them on the straight and narrow path Randy?


----------



## RandyMac

056 kid said:


> How bout some knuckle sandwiches Randy?


 
Oh Ted. We showed you the films, gave you the literature, you were at the lectures, you did it anyway and now need to use an ointment for the rest of your life.


----------



## Chris J.

Cliff, any of the fires near you?


----------



## 056 kid

Ointment? Poison oak doesn't even warrant the use of ointment. 
What the #### are you talking about Randy??


----------



## roncoinc

*Slackers !!!*

All a bunch of slackers,Jerry been letting you off easy..
time to go back to school !!
Jerry was going to get into "flow" but everybody seemed to loose interest so maybe something more basic and easy to do will stir interest again 
When re-working a saw engine one of the easiest things to do is match the cyl transfers to the base..
see how i made a paper template ,cut a hole in the paper and down over the piston to the base.. four pencils poked in the bolt hole hold it in place and locate the bolt holes..i use a sharp screwdriver to trace the opening by rubbing..it will almost cut the paper and can be finished by a razor knife, etc..
make sure you get right side up and use the pencils to put the template on the jug and it will look like this..







In this pic i have colored in the area mis matched on the jug..area "A" .you can see the base area is much larger and trying to cram all the goodness into a much smaller hole (s)..
pretty apparent what to do here and why isnt it ??
will get into the other area's lettered later and then the pic of the upper transfers..
i hope Jerry shows up to keep you guys straight and make comments !


----------



## RandyMac

056 kid said:


> Ointment? Poison oak doesn't even warrant the use of ointment.
> What the #### are you talking about Randy??


 
We know how embarrassed you must be, still seeing that specialist?


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## 056 kid

RandyMac said:


> We know how embarrassed you must be, still seeing that specialist?



I AM the specialist Randy


----------



## caleath

Ok Ron going to try and hang on for this ride...i am going to take my computer to the shop tonight.


----------



## tbone75

eMGunslinger said:


> It's been a long time since I had to cut someone for dare speaking good of echo :msp_biggrin:


 
I got 2 of them Echos LOL and 5 H:msp_blushing:uskeys.I am very bad LOL


----------



## caleath

Chris J. said:


> Cliff, any of the fires near you?


 
Nope thats a good bit west of us. We are getting rain almost every day.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ok Ron going to try and hang on for this ride...i am going to take my computer to the shop tonight.


 
Be ok as long as Randy M dont try to eat the jug


----------



## roncoinc

Really dont feel up to setting up the grinder tonite..
You can see it will take a bit to open up area "A" .. 
but what about the area designated by line "B" ?? should that be ground down so it looks like it is now to match ??
what about area "C" ?? why not just take that down to the base for even more room ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Really dont feel up to setting up the grinder tonite..
> You can see it will take a bit to open up area "A" ..
> but what about the area designated by line "B" ?? should that be ground down so it looks like it is now to match ??
> what about area "C" ?? why not just take that down to the base for even more room ??


 

I can answer all this but it would ruin all the fun so lets see what all the others say and I will tell them where they went wrong..LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see Randy M and Ted duking it out,...good stuff for the ole fight thread. Huskies suck!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can answer all this but it would ruin all the fun so lets see what all the others say and I will tell them where they went wrong..LOL


 


Oh Jerry.... you are wicked!!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh Jerry.... you are wicked!!!!!! LOL!!!


 
LOL,...Ya,..they all have to learn somehow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Dan.


----------



## dancan

Hi Jerry , speaking of sucky Huskies , any luck with that piece of dog crap !


----------



## caleath

Ok I am back. One mantis tiller down ....stihl weed whacker next...are we still porting...Ron I am here paying attention.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hi Jerry , speaking of sucky Huskies , any luck with that piece of dog crap !


 
Put a OEM carb kit in it and it starts much easier. It still needs something but I can`t quite put my finger on it. If it gets started everyday it will start within 7 pulls over and with one pull everytime after as long as the engine is warm. If I let it sit for 2-3 days it can take 17-20 pulls to get it to start but it will restart easily. Comp is over 150 lb cold, every adjustment set properly and the saw works flawlessly otherwise.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Be back in a couple mins.


----------



## dancan

Jerry , you around Saturday am ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Evening guys, really bummed today. Went to the scrapyard and found a couple of saws iv ALWAYS WANTED! A Stihl 090 sitting in the pile, Missing P&C, Carb, and top plastic piece still had 30" bar and chain, guy said he'd take 20 bucks. So I seen a McCulloch 250! Pulls over good, Good compression. SAme thing 20 bucks. My dad comes up and tells me I dont need any more saws!!! So I just lost out of the deal of my life because i have "to many saws" No such thing. :bang:
I kept telling him i can make 20 bucks off of it for selling just the handle on Ebay he laughed at me when i showed him they go for 33 bucks I laughed at him  Oil tank is another 50, and A flywheel is another 30 bucks. So Hopefully ill come across another 090 sometime soon (More than likely not)


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Also picked up my ignition module for my 181 Husky 71 bucks!!! So not the best day for my CAD.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can answer all this but it would ruin all the fun so lets see what all the others say and I will tell them where they went wrong..LOL


 
Glad you finally showed up to do your part !! 
And what will you do Jerry if they get it right ??
got pix of "witness" marks also for the in and out sides.
also some untouched uppers for later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Jerry , you around Saturday am ?


 
Far as I know right now.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see Randy M and Ted duking it out,...good stuff for the ole fight thread. Huskies suck!!




Hey ...I spent a couple hrs this afternon geting to the usual Sthil issue with a bad bar oil pickup line....no fight here just another sthil waiting for parts it shouldn't need LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Glad you finally showed up to do your part !!
> And what will you do Jerry if they get it right ??
> got pix of "witness" marks also for the in and out sides.
> also some untouched uppers for later.


 
I will laude them with glowing globs of encouragement for working on an ORANGE turd cylinder.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My Stihls never need anything but fuel and bar oil.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Evening guys, really bummed today. Went to the scrapyard and found a couple of saws iv ALWAYS WANTED! A Stihl 090 sitting in the pile, Missing P&C, Carb, and top plastic piece still had 30" bar and chain, guy said he'd take 20 bucks. So I seen a McCulloch 250! Pulls over good, Good compression. SAme thing 20 bucks. My dad comes up and tells me I dont need any more saws!!! So I just lost out of the deal of my life because i have "to many saws" No such thing. :bang:
> I kept telling him i can make 20 bucks off of it for selling just the handle on Ebay he laughed at me when i showed him they go for 33 bucks I laughed at him  Oil tank is another 50, and A flywheel is another 30 bucks. So Hopefully ill come across another 090 sometime soon (More than likely not)


 
Jason,i think it's time to have a man to man talk with dad..
Of course he is the boss but sometimes a seriouse approach will help him realize you are growing up and ready for more responsabilities.. if you can pay for the saws and even MAKE money off them why not ??
If he knows you are learning from this hobby and having a good time and can keep up with everything else maybe he should consider giving you a little more leeway ..
if you aint out getting arrested,spending time in jail,driving drunk,robbing banks but living a descent lifestyle that makes him proud of you why cant he let you expand a little bit ??
Tell him there are guys here on this thread that are ole enough to be HIS father and WE are having a good time seeing you make progress on the saws so it add's to OUR enjoyment also..
tell Dad Ron said " hey Dad,if he can make the hobby self supporting and he learns things that will be with him the rest of his life and help him help others and it adds to the quality of his life consider a little more leeway and watch the boy grow up into a kind of man you would like to see"
you have to realize it is his game to call so whatever he says still has to go.


----------



## caleath

Jacob that stinks...

Back in a few supper calls.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will laude them with glowing globs of encouragement for working on an ORANGE turd cylinder.


 
OUCH !!!!!! :msp_scared: 
oh man ! you ARE cruel !!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Jacob that stinks...
> 
> Back in a few supper calls.


 
a FEW suppers ????
i only have two and that enough for me


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> My Stihls never need anything but fuel and bar oil.


 
Most stihl's i see dont even need that..
they need to RUN to need oil and fuel ! LOL !!!! 
efco's suck


----------



## pioneerguy600

Husky cylinders are my favorite!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,,..you never had a real Stihl....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,,..you never had a real Stihl....LOL


 
 man,you gonna ride me hard right to the end aint ya ?? LOL !!!!!!!

Hmmm,, cliff seemed a LITTLE interested in the porting scene ..
thats a 365 jug Jerry,them things got WIDE pistons,could easily make ports to wide i think..could take 4mm off each side of both and still have 2mm safe zone.
can you make an intake port to wide ?? think of the venturi effect with 8mm more width,have to run without an air filter ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

You can go too wide and ruin the engines velocity.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> man,you gonna ride me hard right to the end aint ya ?? LOL !!!!!!!
> 
> Hmmm,, cliff seemed a LITTLE interested in the porting scene ..
> thats a 365 jug Jerry,them things got WIDE pistons,could easily make ports to wide i think..could take 4mm off each side of both and still have 2mm safe zone.
> can you make an intake port to wide ?? think of the venturi effect with 8mm more width,have to run without an air filter ??


 
Oh I am very interested...just too many things going on here.

Customer just picked up a pole saw and an edger...


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can go too wide and ruin the engines velocity.


 
got a percentage like on the out side ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Port width max is around 80% of the cylinder diameter,70-75% is as wide as I go to keep up enough velocity to pull fuel from the carb.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Oh I am very interested...just too many things going on here.
> 
> Customer just picked up a pole saw and an edger...


 
Well,look at the pix and think what could be done and maybe why...
then say so..
i was thinking a pic of the base may be helpfull also,to late tonight tho.
when it gets to area "C" a pic of the base should be included.
when considerong area "A" consider the transfer divider as part of the job,that will make things more interesting


----------



## jimdad07

I am here and was just reading through what I missed. I am ready to learn as always. Please continue Ron and Jerry.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Port width max is around 80% of the cylinder diameter,70-75% is as wide as I go to keep up enough velocity to pull fuel from the carb.


 
Chord or on the curve ?? 
they gotta know man !!


----------



## roncoinc

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chord_(geometry)


----------



## caleath

I would think beveling A back would help with flow but not sure what it would do to the velocity of the charge.

I honestly am still at a lost of what is accomplished in the transfers.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I am here and was just reading through what I missed. I am ready to learn as always. Please continue Ron and Jerry.


 
Jim,was looking for input on what to do and why from the pictures..
jump in and give something like what you would do and why.
or ASK something !!
i did the pics,lines and arrows and colored areas and how to start,now finish it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Go with the curve.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Go with the curve.


 
That will give a lot more opening so i can see the lower percentage..
i find it easier to measure cord and still go conservative with that at %75 to %80.depending on whats left at the skirt..but i'm a chicken anyway


----------



## caleath

Would you lower c to match the same level as the base of the cylinder...not sure why but it seems to make sense to do so.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I would think beveling A back would help with flow but not sure what it would do to the velocity of the charge.
> 
> I honestly am still at a lost of what is accomplished in the transfers.


 
Looking at "A" you can see that part of the base is open..
when the charge hits that flat wall head on at 10K+ rpm it dont make for a vey easy transition of flow 
charge goes :bang:


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Jim,was looking for input on what to do and why from the pictures..
> jump in and give something like what you would do and why.
> or ASK something !!
> i did the pics,lines and arrows and colored areas and how to start,now finish it.


 
I am still giving it some thought. It would seem that by taking down area "C", you would be utilizing more crankcase pressure into the transfers as well and that by taking out some in "A" and "B" you would be working towards making it a smoother "transfer", I think I am trying to look at it from a view point of airflow, smoother openings means better flow and less resistance. I have a feeling I am off track but you have to start somewhere.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Looking at "A" you can see that part of the base is open..
> when the charge hits that flat wall head on at 10K+ rpm it dont make for a vey easy transition of flow
> charge goes :bang:


 

Makes sense. I am going to go and get a cylinder to look at.


----------



## roncoinc

I'm out of the game for tonight..
remember when Jerry brought up flow ??
pick it up old boy..


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Ron. Enjoying the seminar.


----------



## caleath

The 266 cylinder I have doesnt look like that..between b&c is not open like that


----------



## pioneerguy600

You need to know what the base looks like and where the piston skirt stops at BDC.


----------



## caleath

So would I open up the 266 cylinder to look like that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Every cylinder style is different so the 365 is different from the 266 and they would be done differently.


----------



## caleath

So as the piston is driven down after ignition, the piston drives the next charge from the crankcase into the transfers ...is that correct?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> So as the piston is driven down after ignition, the piston drives the next charge from the crankcase into the transfers ...is that correct?


 
Yes.


----------



## caleath

I understand making the intake opening and exhaust opening larger..more air in more air out....so enlarging the transfers seems like to me would reduce the velocity of the charge...but I am just guessing now.


----------



## jimdad07

My question is, even though you are making smoother flow through the transfers, the size of the transfers stay the same don't they? It seems that by looking at Ron's cylinder, you are not actually changing transfer size just delivery into the transfers. Might not have worded that right.


----------



## Mastermind

Howdy friends, just reading through to catch up. I've been studying the 365/371/372 a lot here lately. I'll just stay out of this lesson for now.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> So as the piston is driven down after ignition, the piston drives the next charge from the crankcase into the transfers ...is that correct?


 
As the piston goes up, that "sucks" in the next charge?


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> As the piston goes up, that "sucks" in the next charge?


 
I would say that is correct...the compression stroke and intake stroke are then combined...

Seems to me this is why a 2 stroke make more power the faster it turns...higher speed the higher the intake charge velocity is?


----------



## pioneerguy600

You`re all doing fine so far, the upper transfers are enlarged some and blended to drive the charge back toward the intake side of the upper cylinder.


----------



## Chris J.

caleath said:


> Nope thats a good bit west of us. We are getting rain almost every day.





Rain? I think I remember what rain is like.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hi Randy,..good to have another porter here


----------



## caleath

Is this why an open cylinder isnt an optimum choice...hard to control that charge headed to the top of the cylinder?


----------



## jimdad07

Sooner or later Jerry you and Ron will turn all of us into porters, right or wrong it's gonna happen.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s right Cliff.


----------



## caleath

Where I get confused is in the timing issues...but I am guessing that you can port a saw and get good results without changing the timing?


----------



## jimdad07

Something just clicked, you guys smell the smoke? I just realized how the piston works in relation to the venturi effect. The piston moving up is what sucks air in through the carb throat. Maybe a real basic thing, but it's something. Sorry to get off track.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Something just clicked, you guys smell the smoke? I just realized how the piston works in relation to the venturi effect. The piston moving up is what sucks air in through the carb throat. Maybe a real basic thing, but it's something. Sorry to get off track.


 
Yep jim it does...


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Where I get confused is in the timing issues...but I am guessing that you can port a saw and get good results without changing the timing?


 
I seem to remember that you only change the timing if you raise or lower the ports. I think the timing remains the same if yo just widen the ports.


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> Something just clicked, you guys smell the smoke? I just realized how the piston works in relation to the venturi effect. The piston moving up is what sucks air in through the carb throat. Maybe a real basic thing, but it's something. Sorry to get off track.


 
Exactly right.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You don`t have to change the timing to make a good worksaw. Changing timing can raise RPM but that will cause a narrower power band requiring further changes to fully use that changed power band.


----------



## caleath

It seems like changes in timing can cause serious issues with torque...

So reducing squish...ie raising compression..is that easily accomplished without altering timing too much?


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Where I get confused is in the timing issues...but I am guessing that you can port a saw and get good results without changing the timing?


 

There is a lot to be gained just by widening the ports (the right amount) and a slick muffler modd.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dropping the cylinder .010-.020 does not alter timing enough to make a big difference. What you gain in compression makes for a more torquy engine, the drop increases the intake duration and raises the comp making the engine stronger.


----------



## caleath

So how much does a saw benefit by smoothing the entrances and exits of the cylinder...less air disruption when they are smooth.


----------



## Mastermind

I've found that to really utilize higher port timing the compression must be raised by creating a pop-up piston. Then you are getting into machine work.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dropping the cylinder .010-.020 does not alter timing enough to make a big difference. What you gain in compression makes for a more torquy engine, the drop increases the intake duration and raises the comp making the engine stronger.


 
How do you seal the cylinder to the base when you remove the gasket?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> So how much does a saw benefit by smoothing the entrances and exits of the cylinder...less air disruption when they are smooth.


 
Not much at all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

There are many sealers that are good, I use Permatex copper RTV as a sealer and have used it for more than 12 years, works fine for me. Honda bond, Yama bond and Moto seal all work good also.


----------



## caleath

I just looked at the cylinder and noticed that the lower transfer port is much larger than the upper...this is to allow the charge to be compressed like a funnel.



I honestly feel like I have a descent grasp on the porting part...the timing changes...ie blowdown etc...that confuses me.


----------



## Mastermind

I use threebond, mainly because i can also seal fuel tank halves on older saws we revive.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> There are many sealers that are good, I use Permatex copper RTV as a sealer and have used it for more than 12 years, works fine for me. Honda bond, Yama bond and Moto seal all work good also.


 
You ever use Hylomar?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I just looked at the cylinder and noticed that the lower transfer port is much larger than the upper...this is to allow the charge to be compressed like a funnel.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly feel like I have a descent grasp on the porting part...the timing changes...ie blowdown etc...that confuses me.


 
Port timing is a whole other game,needs much understanding of each cylinder&piston plus stroke.


----------



## jimdad07

Great night for learning, I love nights like this on the thread.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hylomar is great, just very expensive.


----------



## caleath

So what is the reason for the windows on some pistons...I seem to notice the the open cylinders dont have them.


----------



## Mastermind

When I started porting I experimented on low dollar stuff to develop a feel for the tools involved. That also gave me a chance to see how important a smooth bevel is on the port without ruining an expensive piston. After going back into a saw and seeing scratches on the piston from my crappy workmanship I saw I needed to be more diligent.


----------



## jimdad07

When you remove the base gasket to adjust the squish, what other modifications need to be made to make it work how it should?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Windows are needed in closed port cylinders to help with getting the fuel/air charge from the base up to the lower transfers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> When you remove the base gasket to adjust the squish, what other modifications need to be made to make it work how it should?


 
Actually it could just be run that way.


----------



## caleath

With squish it seems to me that there are some magic numbers to shoot for.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi, Jacob, sorry to hear about your anti CAD day.


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> When you remove the base gasket to adjust the squish, what other modifications need to be made to make it work how it should?



Just lowering the jug can do a lot, as Jerry stated earlier, more compression, and a bit higher intake timing. Couple that with a modest increase in port width and attention to shape, a nice free flowing muffler and you can have a strong saw that has gobs of torque.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Actually it could just be run that way.


 
Is it a noticeable difference in torque when you just remove the gasket? If you want to make this easier for yourself, you might want to think about writing a book for us.


----------



## barneyrb

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## caleath

So opening up the windows helps with reducing recip weight but allows more flow.


Is a Husky 45 open or closed port?


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> With squish it seems to me that there are some magic numbers to shoot for.



.020 is a good number. A little tighter on a small saw like an 026 doesn't seem to hurt.


----------



## jimdad07

mastermind7864 said:


> Just lowering the jug can do a lot, as Jerry stated earlier, more compression, and a bit higher intake timing. Couple that with a modest increase in port width and attention to shape, a nice free flowing muffler and you can have a strong saw that has gobs of torque.


 
Sorry Randy, I posted before I saw your reply, maybe you ought to work with Jerry on that book. Ron can handle the "Setting Strait" chapter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Squish varies with the size/diameter of the cylinder, small cylinders like the 026 can run .015 , the 044 is better suited to .019-.020. , bigger saws like the 066-088 better to have +.020.


----------



## caleath

Hey there Randy B...you should have allot to add to this conversation


----------



## pioneerguy600

A Husky 45 is open port.


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> Sorry Randy, I posted before I saw your reply, maybe you ought to work with Jerry on that book. Ron can handle the "Setting Strait" chapter.


 
Jerry took me to school over the last two years or so. I've learned a lot reading his posts even before I signed up.


----------



## caleath

crap..I need a cheap saw to do thats not open port...or do you think that one would be ok?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like we will make 500 pages by tomorrow night.


----------



## barneyrb

caleath said:


> Hey there Randy B...you should have allot to add to this conversation


 
No, I much prefer to listen,,,,


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> Jerry took me to school over the last two years or so. I've learned a lot reading his posts even before I signed up.


 
Hope I havn`t corrupted you too badly.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Jason,i think it's time to have a man to man talk with dad..
> Of course he is the boss but sometimes a seriouse approach will help him realize you are growing up and ready for more responsabilities.. if you can pay for the saws and even MAKE money off them why not ??
> If he knows you are learning from this hobby and having a good time and can keep up with everything else maybe he should consider giving you a little more leeway ..
> if you aint out getting arrested,spending time in jail,driving drunk,robbing banks but living a descent lifestyle that makes him proud of you why cant he let you expand a little bit ??
> Tell him there are guys here on this thread that are ole enough to be HIS father and WE are having a good time seeing you make progress on the saws so it add's to OUR enjoyment also..
> tell Dad Ron said " hey Dad,if he can make the hobby self supporting and he learns things that will be with him the rest of his life and help him help others and it adds to the quality of his life consider a little more leeway and watch the boy grow up into a kind of man you would like to see"
> you have to realize it is his game to call so whatever he says still has to go.


 
Hey Ron, thanks I really needed that! I do alot around the shop, fixing things, building things, Working till 2 o'clock at night. But I dont think he wants his baby to grow up seeing as im the youngest and my older brother is 18 already. If it was like an 056 i wouldnt care as much but it was an 090! The first saw on my wish list!! Anyone have one? 
Might have some questions for you guys later, I got my 181 running, runs pretty strong but it wont stay running. I can start it back up by locking the throttle in and pulling the choke out and it will run for alittle longer. Carb need adjusted? Im starting to like this Husky alittle :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jimdad07

Might get there tomorrow night, you might be busy though writing your new book.


----------



## caleath

I might make 3000 post too...crap only took 6 months..


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope I havn`t corrupted you too badly.


 
I'm an overachiever Jerry. When I found out a saw could be ported, I started grinding on everything in sight, got a fair collection of ruined jugs, but have almost got it figured out now. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## huskyhound

*help with a piston*

i have a question about a husky 285 does any one know why i have a piston that is 56 mm and the book calls for a 52 mm ; i was told that they made them with three different pistons for that saw. can anyone help
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

If I were to write a book on every subject I am involved in I would end up with a library.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I might make 3000 post too...crap only took 6 months..


 
You have been busy.


----------



## caleath

I might just do that 45 anyway...heck it was just about free.


----------



## pioneerguy600

huskyhound said:


> i have a question about a husky 285 does any one know why i have a piston that is 56 mm and the book calls for a 52 mm ; i was told that they made them with three different pistons for that saw. can anyone help
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 
If your piston is 56 mm then your cylinder has to match, therefore it could be a transplant. Are you the original purchaser of this saw new?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I might just do that 45 anyway...heck it was just about free.


 
I'm having trouble deciding which saw I want to do also. I at least have a blown up p+c to practice on now.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> I might just do that 45 anyway...heck it was just about free.


 
My little Poulan 330 is an open port saw.

Runs pretty good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea Cliff,..do the 45,..I did mine when I put the new piston in it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys, i need a Bank acc or Credit card to use Paypal am i right?


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys, i need a Bank acc or Credit card to use Paypal am i right?


 
Sure do.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys, i need a Bank acc or Credit card to use Paypal am i right?


 
Yep.


----------



## caleath

I will look into that saw tomorrow...I need to get my crap together and get some of this stuff finished. I would feel better wrecking a husky than a Stihl...you know how it is.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep.


 
:bang: crap haha.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> if i were to write a book on every subject i am involved in i would end up with a library.


 
you better learn how to type fast!!!


----------



## jimdad07

It's about that time guys. Have a good day tomorrow. Good night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Randy,..its very hard to run a stock gas engine once you start porting. Practice, trial and error all make for a more experienced porter and you will learn with every one you turn out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me also,..been fun,Nytol


----------



## pioneerguy600

OH,.no Stihl wrecking there Cliff, any other make is fair game.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Randy,..its very hard to run a stock gas engine once you start porting. Practice, trial and error all make for a more experienced porter and you will learn with every one you turn out.



I've been turning out some good strong saws the last few months. There is a lot to be said for experience. Without seeing first hand what didn't work well I would never have known the difference. It's a good thing I can find saws cheap enough to play with.


----------



## caleath

45 is out...70 pounds of compression...exhaust scored...who knows I might tare it down anyway..if the cylinder is ok...

It appears to be clamshell too...drat....

I do have this Dolmar 112 though


----------



## caleath

Or there is a Mac 610 that runs pretty good too...hummmm...yellow turd.


----------



## caleath

I am going to save 3000 for tomorrow...and dream of what saw to port.....

There is that 122s Dolmar too.......or the 10-10 mac.


----------



## Mastermind

Checking out. 

See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## RandyMac

see ya tomorrow Randy


----------



## RandyMac

We picked up a fair amount of rain over the last week or so. It was bright and sunny yesterday and the wind howled out of the NW, more the same for today.
That NW wind is a blessing and two curses. For humans it's irritating to have a sunny day and not be able to enjoy it outside. 
For marine life it is a double edged sword. As the wind passes over the sea, it moves the top layer of water, allowing colder, nutrient rich waters to well up, feeding the plankton, that feeds the entire food chain. The problem is that the the cold water from the depths lacks oxygen. If the wind blows too strongly, for too many days, that cold water infiltrates and saturates the shallows, killing everything. The central coast of Oregon has suffered to some degree, anoxic condictions every year since 2005. The worst year was 2006 where hundreds of thousands of seabirds starved to death, during nesting season. So far this "dead zone" is pretty much Oregon's problem although indications that the Washington coast is having intermitant problems. While we have escaped most of this, in 2006 our local waters were choked with Anchovies. It was an absolute madhouse at sea, the feeding frenzy was epic, all those who feed on them, seabirds, sea mammals, fish were gorging. Watching 100s of Pelicans dive, catch fish, rise up, puke it all out and go back for more. The food chain was complete, everything in or on the water was subject to being eaten. I seem to be diverted...anyway, the damned Anchovies couldn't be eaten fast enough, they sought safety in the harbor and boat basin. There were soo many, they sucked the life from the water and died by the millions, creating layers of stinking silver goo, a couple feet thick. Oh what a reek, it lasted for weeks.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning all..Going to be a nice day here.....Sorry I wasn't able to join the discussion on porting last night but was busy with other stuff. You guys covered alot of the important stuff.....good info here learned from experience. I am certainly no expert on porting but do have a few ported saws in the woods working daily. Everything I learned about porting saws I learned from this site. Most guys are willing to share their knowledge freely......it's not all "hush-hush"...top secret.....Great site.... I don't have much to add except in an overview sort of way. I generally try to get port width to around 70% and that is measured on the curve. It depends greatly on the particular saw as to raising or lowering the ports. I don't usually make port timing changes unless the saw is a slow turning torque monster and I'm willing to give up a bit of that torque to bring the rpm up.

Squish....I generally try to get to 0.020". Sometimes this is easliy done eleminating the gasket or choosing to make a gasket of the correct thickness (not forgetting to allow for 0.002"-0,003" for "crush" depending on material thichness) I am in the process of setting up a lathe to turn cyl bases but not quite there yet. I like to use a gasket rather than run without and this will allow me to make room to do so. Which bring us to sealers. Jerry addressed that pretty well..the only thing I might add as Cliff asked specifically about HYLO-MAR is that, as Jerry correctly stated, it is quite expensive. I use it pretty much exclusively. A little bit goes a long, long way, but the thing I like about it best is you can take the joint apart without a big cleanup and reseal...most time you can just put it back together without even adding more....it never hardens so you CAN just add a bit more if you need to. Oil and gas have no affect on it whatsoever. I started using it on sending units on below deck fuel tanks on the boats I use and others that I do work on and have never had any leaks...ever!! Trust me you don't want gas or diesel leaking into your bilge in rough weather offshore. You might just suffer from "sudden, uncontrolled, acceleration"...straight up!!!..............or down.....depending on how "evil" you've been LOL!!


----------



## RandyMac

Oh yeah
Mornin' All


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like we had a good time last nite..
I still want to know how area "B" should be treated


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, I see Cliff has a big decision to make,..LOL
Nice sunny day here, Dan picked up his 346 and the shop is starting to smell better...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Oh yeah
> Mornin' All


 
Is it suppertime yet Randy ?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning all, I see Cliff has a big decision to make,..LOL
> Nice sunny day here, Dan picked up his 346 and the shop is starting to smell better...LOL


 
Looking at the choices he gave,i dont think any one of them would be good.
the old Mac 610 is not the type of setup he would continue to work on and if i remember the exhaust side is pretty much maxed out anyway ?
the Dolmar is pretty "hot" as is and wont give him as much room for mis caculation as others would.
the little husky is a clam but work on the in and out sides and muffler has a lot of room for fun and a loss would be easier to take.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Having a hard time just getting breakfast here Ron. I am now just getting to eat the oatmeal I made at 5:30.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Looks like we had a good time last nite..
> I still want to know how area "B" should be treated


 
I guess Ron that if you going to hog out both "A" areas and your case corresponds to the shaded "A" then I would probably cut the "B" down to the level of the "C" area and then bevel the whole thing inward to the transfers. The expanded "C" area that is. That's probably what I'd do anyway......


----------



## pioneerguy600

He should do his 034, it would give up more gains than the others he has listed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I guess Ron that if you going to hog out both "A" areas and your case corresponds to the shaded "A" then I would probably cut the "B" down to the level of the "C" area and then bevel the whole thing inward to the transfers. The expanded "C" area that is. That's probably what I'd do anyway......


 
+1


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> Is it suppertime yet Randy ?


 
Nope, that was 5 hours ago. It's close to bedtime though.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> He should do his 034, it would give up more gains than the others he has listed.


 
And if the grinder grabs and jumps and puts some extra finger ports in the cyl or get's loose into the top or bottom of a port,what the heck,it IS only a stihl 
that grinding bit can be challenging to control in some area's , i think some practice on control or at least let a new bit wear in a bit..
i finish up with one of my wore out diamond bits,not good in steel anymore and even slow on alumn but sure footed anyway..


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Nope, that was 5 hours ago. It's close to bedtime though.


 
Make up something at home or pick up something along the way ?
Or getting tired of cold roadkill ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

On a Stihl it is the lower transfers that will give the most trouble with bit jumping out and gouging the lower cylinder. Some tape applied at the limits of of the cut can save score marks on the cylinder walls.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I finish up everything with hand files, this ensures a true flat wall on all the ports.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Randy eats rusty .404 chain barbecued in 40 wt just for desert, a road killed Rosevelt would about make him supper.


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> Make up something at home or pick up something along the way ?
> Or getting tired of cold roadkill ??


 
Heh heh

I pack a day and a half worth of "lunch", cotton pickin' metabolism is eating me alive. I'm doing the 5 pound lunch diet.


----------



## RandyMac

The sea is starting to clear up, time to try fishin' again, blackened Snapper......


----------



## caleath

Good morning....looks like the 034 would be a good choice...just worried about messin it up. But hey its only money. Not like I dont have another saw to use.

I just need bearings and a carb kit and I will be set.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,..the transfers get rather tight in toward the upper reaches, do you have a bit long enough to reach all the way to the top to enlarge the transfers all the way up?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Cliff,..you can do your porting work before getting all the parts together for it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan has left a 034 here so that I can make it run as good as mine...LOL
Cliff,..we can do a simultanious port job.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey,....where did he go???

Where did everybody go???? Echoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## RandyMac

Sorry Jerry, just finishing off my lunch.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,..the transfers get rather tight in toward the upper reaches, do you have a bit long enough to reach all the way to the top to enlarge the transfers all the way up?


 
No i dont.. As i said before,i tend to go on the conservative side anyway and getting the very last bit holds no interest.. i am happy with making better and being able to see and feel a good gain.
so i work on what i can get to with my dremmel tool.
and this.(not that bit tho)


----------



## caleath

Sorry I am getting ready for work...its 730 here.

We could Jerry...I will get with you guys tonight.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan has left a 034 here so that I can make it run as good as mine...LOL
> Cliff,..we can do a simultanious port job.


 
Now THAT sounds like a great idea


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Sorry Jerry, just finishing off my lunch.


 
Do you swalow the presets or spit em out like seeds ? LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thats fine Randy, least we know you are still sucking air.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,..you need 3-4" long bits and an air die grinder.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, ..duelling 034`s that may just be the ticket to liven up this party.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think the presets would be easier to swallow than the cutters.


----------



## RandyMac

It's Earth Day, take a crap in the woods.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> It's Earth Day, take a crap in the woods.


 
Holiday here and I plan on it, nothing like getting back to nature.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well got to get back at it and get some work done, will check in later, not far from reaching 500.


----------



## roncoinc

Over the top yet ??


----------



## caleath

Nope not yet...Ok I am in on the dueling 034's. I have put off that saw long enough.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its on!!!!


----------



## caleath

Is this one a super too Jerry....?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea, its a Super but I won`t go overboard on it, Dan wants to work it but wants it to have a little more oomph.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea, its a Super but I won`t go overboard on it, Dan wants to work it but wants it to have a little more oomph.


 
Yep what I was thinking too...so a basic intake exhaust port and muflfer mod...or are we going to be getting into transfers too?


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are always into transfers, just depends on how far we go. I should be able to do the piston and cylinder in under 2 hrs and then modd the muffler,..say 2.5 hrs tops.


----------



## caleath

So what about the piston...? Sorta what I did with the test one?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Piston, open up the windows. bevel for flow, lighten where possible and remove casting flash , cut skirt on intake side if it looks like it might help.


----------



## caleath

Sounds good...I am going to get a good clean clutter free space set up for it tonight. 

I clean all the time and still have a mess..


----------



## caleath

What do you use to lay out your lines in the cylinder...my hands are too fat to reach inside


----------



## caleath

This might do it right here?


----------



## caleath

Sure is quiet in here.....do I need to start a fight....?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

nope well fippy caps suck...what about 33.38756 to 1 mix?


----------



## caleath

3000


----------



## caleath

Husky sucks


----------



## caleath

I guess I am having a party all by myself.uttahere2:


----------



## caleath

Dont make me sing...


----------



## pioneerguy600

And a great party it is, gettin close to 500 pgs.
I have been informed by my better half that I will be going out this evening to have supper with my SIL and her husband. He is getting ready to fly out to Alberta again to get back to work.
So no chainsaw porting this evening for me. I can do my porting in a couple of hrs, likely tomorrow during the day
We hit 500!!!.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Laying out the lines is a bit PIA but keep at it and you will learn how to get fingers, felt pens and lead pencils into places you never before thought possible. I use my machinist square to transfer marks I have laid out on the base up into the cylinder for denoting the widths of the trans and ports.


----------



## chipherder

Good morning and congratulations on 500 pages!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning Chip,..its 2 pm up here.


----------



## chipherder

Sorry, 10 a.m. here, we are a bit slow on the uptake.
Heck of a porting seminar going on, really informative.


----------



## caleath

12 here...I need to get a small mach. square. I have a small combo square that would probably work too.

I am going to try and make up a 90degree fine tip marker for this...

Thanks Chip


----------



## caleath

I am bored...no one to talk to...I am studing IPLS..how bad is that


----------



## sachsmo

HAPPY 500!


----------



## RandyMac

500 more comin' up!


----------



## jimdad07

Got to post on page 500, I am complete.


----------



## jimdad07

Be back in a while.


----------



## dancan

I dropped off some Crap"O"Husky in Jerry's truck while he wasn't looking LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I dropped off some Crap"O"Husky in Jerry's truck while he wasn't looking LOL !


 
oh mannnnnn, I can`t stand to drive my truck,....smells worse than a dead skunk in there.....:msp_sad:


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> oh mannnnnn, I can`t stand to drive my truck,....smells worse than a dead skunk in there.....:msp_sad:


 
is it as bad as rotten Herring?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Worse than 6 week old rotten herring sitting in an open barrel in the hot sun on a wharf on a calm humid day...LOL


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> is it as bad as rotten Herring?


 
I'm not quite sure ... well maybe not quite , one of my summer employments was choking herring for the roe (Japanese market) and the herring (after processing) were just held in large holding tanks to be shipped at a later date to be processed into mink food .
Did I mention "summer employment" and "shipped at a later date" ?


----------



## dancan

Crap"O"Husky ...... 18 pulls to get going , just wont stay going , must have been scared of the Stihls it was riding with .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Crap"O"Husky ...... 18 pulls to get going , just wont stay going , must have been scared of the Stihls it was riding with .


 
That thing is comin apart!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Metegan-Digby?


----------



## RandyMac

*Earth Day.*


----------



## pioneerguy600

A tractor trailer load rolled over spilling a load of them spent herring all over my one ton dump down Barrington Passage way in July 1975. That truck stank for the next 4 months till the winter came and went, next spring it didn`t stink as bad....LOL.:msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


>


 
Earth shattering day,....timberrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Metegan-Digby?


 
Close ! Petit Ruisseau (Little Brook) .


----------



## roncoinc

To busy of a day today..worked my hands to hard and now i couldnt hold a grinder..
BUT i got more training pix !!






SO how much wider can the port be opened ??


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> A tractor trailer load rolled over spilling a load of them spent herring all over my one ton dump down Barrington Passage way in July 1975. That truck stank for the next 4 months till the winter came and went, next spring it didn`t stink as bad....LOL.:msp_smile:


 
Never tailgate tractor trailers hauling them big grey fish tubs with juice oozing from them LOL !
Wipers won't make the stink go away .


----------



## RandyMac

I remember that Redwood like I cut it this morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> To busy of a day today..worked my hands to hard and now i couldnt hold a grinder..
> BUT i got more training pix !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO how much wider can the port be opened ??


 
Depends,...how wide is the port now and what is the bore diameter?


----------



## caleath

back in a few...just got done mowing ..I need ashower


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Never tailgate tractor trailers hauling them big grey fish tubs with juice oozing from them LOL !
> Wipers won't make the stink go away .


 
Very true,..I met the rollover on a sharp curve, when it came into view the rear wheels of the tractor were already 2-3' up off the pavement, ..knew I was screwed right there.


----------



## RandyMac

2006 our local waters were choked with Anchovies. It was an absolute madhouse at sea, the feeding frenzy was epic, all those who feed on them, seabirds, sea mammals, fish were gorging. Watching 100s of Pelicans dive, catch fish, rise up, puke it all out and go back for more. The food chain was complete, everything in or on the water was subject to being eaten. I seem to be diverted...anyway, the damned Anchovies couldn't be eaten fast enough, they sought safety in the harbor and boat basin. There were soo many, they sucked the life from the water and died by the millions, creating layers of stinking silver goo, a couple feet thick. Oh what a reek, it lasted for weeks.


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> I remember that Redwood like I cut it this morning.


 
The closest thing I can settle for is our Eastern Hemlock , it has a reddish tinge to it but no size like your Redwoods ! Insert sad face unsmiley here .


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Depends,...how wide is the port now and what is the bore diameter?


 
That was not for you !!


----------



## roncoinc

A few years back along the coast of maine and NH the population of pogeys/menhaden/bunker was so bad they called in russian trawlers to help clean them out.. the blufish would drive them into shore and when the tide went out they would rot.. some busineses along the coast had to shut down it got so bad.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That was not for you !!


 
Just inserting limits....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> 2006 our local waters were choked with Anchovies. It was an absolute madhouse at sea, the feeding frenzy was epic, all those who feed on them, seabirds, sea mammals, fish were gorging. Watching 100s of Pelicans dive, catch fish, rise up, puke it all out and go back for more. The food chain was complete, everything in or on the water was subject to being eaten. I seem to be diverted...anyway, the damned Anchovies couldn't be eaten fast enough, they sought safety in the harbor and boat basin. There were soo many, they sucked the life from the water and died by the millions, creating layers of stinking silver goo, a couple feet thick. Oh what a reek, it lasted for weeks.


 
PUuuuuuu!!


----------



## caleath

Ron I am with Jerry on this one...and it depends on the piston too. My 034 is not straight skirted...if that makes sense...


This is the one from the 034


----------



## pioneerguy600

A nice one,


----------



## caleath

I would think engines with straight skirt pistons could go farther than this one...when I checked this one there really isnt much to work with at all....


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> A nice one,


 
Those tight groups are a nightmare.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sharp lead pencil Cliff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Three at once.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sharp lead pencil Cliff.


 
thats an old pic...one I had handy


With a sharp pencil I had 8.2mms on one side and 8.32mm on the other side for the exhaust

4.2mm on one side and 6.98 on the other of the intake...


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I would think engines with straight skirt pistons could go farther than this one...when I checked this one there really isnt much to work with at all....


 
I see a couple mm on either side to be removed.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see a couple mm on either side to be removed.


 
The intake seems a bit tight...maybe 2 on each side...

Exhaust maybe 3...but 2 to be safe...

So do you square the ports up too or try to stay with the existing shape?


----------



## pioneerguy600

The piston skirts won`t let you go too wide on a Stihl cylinder.


----------



## caleath

I guess I could just go tear down my 440 and study it :msp_unsure:

Nope, I have looked at the exhaust though when I removed the muffler...wow alot of meat gone.

How far do you take it out on the outside? If that makes sense.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> The intake seems a bit tight...maybe 2 on each side...
> 
> Exhaust maybe 3...but 2 to be safe...
> 
> So do you square the ports up too or try to stay with the existing shape?


 
On the exhaust port you need to retain the arch at the top and bottom of the port to tuck the rings back in as they cross over that port. The intake can be more squared as the rings do not cross the intake port.


----------



## caleath

i was studying up on the husky earlier...looks like it would be way easier to port.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> On the exhaust port you need to retain the arch at the top and bottom of the port to tuck the rings back in as they cross over that port. The intake can be more squared as the rings do not cross the intake port.


 
gotcha on that one...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Leave enough on the rim to make a good seal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihls are the easiest.


----------



## caleath

Where did ron go....?


----------



## caleath

Ok I think I got the intake exhaust thing down...what about the transfers..I noticed a few pics of saws that people seem to blend the upper transfer towards the intake opening.

Is that where the benefit is to be had or is it enlarging the transfers all together and making it more of a straight shot for the charge to move in them?


----------



## roncoinc

Cliff,looked like plenty to work on the out side..as was said if you keep the percentage within range you will still have plenty of meat left..
on the intake side having more room on one side is ok and you can square off the port a bit to get the area you want and still have enuf meat on the sides..
better stop saying meat or RM be eating again


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lower transfer, upper transfer and exhaust port,


----------



## caleath

Boy this would be easier if I was with you guys instead of typing my way through it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Grind the upper transfers over around .250 toward the intake side like in the pict I posted.
This allows mor flow of fuel/air mix and it pushes the charge over away from the exhaust port, thus keeping more of the charge in the cylinder and causing it to mix well before the rising piston closes the exhaust port off, after the e3xhaust port is closed the charge is compressed until around 28 deg BTDC spark ignites the charge and power stroke begins.


----------



## caleath

That might be the picture I was talking about...so when you have an open cylinder...no bridge etc...and its a constant size bottom to top..the charge never builds pressure like it would in a closed port...it appears that it gets smaller at the top. Increasing pressure but reducing velocity?


----------



## caleath

Gotcha...I am doing alot of copy and paste so it might take me a bit to get back...

So ron is this what you do with Huskies too? All similar work?


----------



## pioneerguy600

You will do fine Cliff, take it one step at a time, read, ask questions and proceed slowly.


----------



## roncoinc

I tried to ouline the grinding but i cant do 3D


----------



## caleath

boy some prussian blue in one before you grind would sure show up good...


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to learn the paint thing , that allows for outlining and arrows to show what was removed etc.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Gotcha...I am doing alot of copy and paste so it might take me a bit to get back...
> 
> So ron is this what you do with Huskies too? All similar work?


 
Closed port husky easier to work on 
open port even easier,not much to do !! intake/outake/muff..


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> boy some prussian blue in one before you grind would sure show up good...


 
Felt tip marker is all you need, less messy for this type of work, color in the work area and get to cutting, for flattening out the port walls it will show low and high spots.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## caleath

brb


----------



## PLMCRZY

So how does a 026 respond to wider ports?

I seen timberwolfs 026 pulling a 32" bar fairly easy...but i figure he has ALOT more then just wider ports.


----------



## pioneerguy600

An 026 is a small saw,..it takes much more than a woods port to give them oomph.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have to learn the paint thing , that allows for outlining and arrows to show what was removed etc.


 
Paint is pretty intuative,,open a pic and play..will be fun..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just tried out the paint thing, will take some practice and then switching between folders, then upload to Picasa.etc.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some grinding picts on this one,


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just tried out the paint thing, will take some practice and then switching between folders, then upload to Picasa.etc.


 
Make an easy to get to folder just for this.
upload from puter right to AS.
if the pix are to big an error will tell you.
i picked your oicture and it went fine.


----------



## caleath

back I was selling a truck.


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,,looks like your pis are 640 x 360,,are you re sizing them in picasso ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes Picassa resizes them automatically.


----------



## caleath

I sure like the pictures...alot easier for me to understand


----------



## barneyrb

Cliff, don't go looking too deep in that 440, got several secrets in there that don't need to be let out.......

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

Off topic for just a second...will a 272 cylinder fit this 266....?


----------



## Mastermind

Nice looking work guys. Plus the pics are great. I've had a hell of a time with close ups of port work. The porting seems easy, taking a nice clear pic of it is another story. I guess I need a better camera.


----------



## caleath

barneyrb said:


> Cliff, don't go looking too deep in that 440, got several secrets in there that don't need to be let out.......
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Safe with me...I only looked at the exhaust once when I put that muffler on a 460 to let a guy see the difference...I modded his muffler next.

The 440s are alot easier to mod that that 460 one was...dang internal baffle.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Off topic for just a second...will a 272 cylinder fit this 266....?


 
Yup,i think ? 
things change when you put a piston in it tho


----------



## pioneerguy600

The piston and cylinder will fit but the carb and intake are different so you would need the rubber manifold and carb from a 272 to get it running.


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> Nice looking work guys. Plus the pics are great. I've had a hell of a time with close ups of port work. The porting seems easy, taking a nice clear pic of it is another story. I guess I need a better camera.


 
Check and see if your camera has a macra setting...I think thats how its spelled...its for taking close ups...mine has a flower icon on it...even my cell phone camera has one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

macro


----------



## caleath

I think sometimes it would be easier if I didnt have all these saws to pick from...nah.


----------



## jimdad07

I am sorry I haven't been around much tonight. Been at the inlaws for dinner. I'm heading out to the shop (I'm a late shop night kind of guy) to put that Craftsman in a tote and start tinkering with the 120si. I have the old p+c off of that Craftsman to practice filing on and what not, my dremel crapped out on me, the first one is going to be hand file, slow but I think more accurate. I'll be back in about an hour.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> macro


 
thats it...


----------



## pioneerguy600

What kind of files do you have Jim?


----------



## roncoinc

mastermind7864 said:


> Nice looking work guys. Plus the pics are great. I've had a hell of a time with close ups of port work. The porting seems easy, taking a nice clear pic of it is another story. I guess I need a better camera.


 
My closups arent the best for sure but i can show witness marks anyway..
not to bad for a ONE dollar yardsale camera that uses a floppy disk for media.. 640 x 480 max.. imagine what a WHOLE megapixle cam would do !!
considering the site will only host a low res picture anyway what you start with dont meen squat.


----------



## caleath

Hey jim...good to seeya


----------



## Mastermind

I've got some pics of a ms460 I ported a while back. They came out pretty good. There are some side by side pics of a ported and a stock jug if you guys want to see some of them.


----------



## caleath

I really feel like i have a good enough grasp now..just need to get to it. 

I need to order a new cable for my whip grinder...I feel the most comfortable using it I think....

Jim you want me to send you a grinder? Do you have an aircompressor?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I am sorry I haven't been around much tonight. Been at the inlaws for dinner. I'm heading out to the shop (I'm a late shop night kind of guy) to put that Craftsman in a tote and start tinkering with the 120si. I have the old p+c off of that Craftsman to practice filing on and what not, my dremel crapped out on me, the first one is going to be hand file, slow but I think more accurate. I'll be back in about an hour.


 
Jim,,i just bought another at the black and decker outlet,, $25..
last one lasted me 10 years !! same unit too..heavy use,cant see having enuf time left to wear this one out


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> I've got some pics of a ms460 I ported a while back. They came out pretty good. There are some side by side pics of a ported and a stock jug if you guys want to see some of them.


 
I would like to see them.


----------



## roncoinc

mastermind7864 said:


> I've got some pics of a ms460 I ported a while back. They came out pretty good. There are some side by side pics of a ported and a stock jug if you guys want to see some of them.


 
Randy,of course post them ..
for inside a jug it is all lighting,focus and light reflection..
never mind all the nuts posting crap about taking pix,, pixels are all the same size..it's all in the setup of taking the pic.,. a low res pic can show great detail if the setup is right.


----------



## caleath

If I get time tomorrow I am going to get started on it...I need to find a good small square first.


----------



## caleath

Gentlemen I am beat...turning it in now...good night all.


----------



## Mastermind

I got caught in some PMs. I'll post a few pics now.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> If I get time tomorrow I am going to get started on it...I need to find a good small square first.


 
Now Cliff i KNOW you have one...
digital calipers will work,the handle part that slides out !!
got mine off HF for $10 on sale and man that tool is surprissing..
i measured my feeler guages and spot on 

6" Digital Caliper with SAE and Fractional Readings


----------



## Mastermind

440 jug and a 460 jug.


----------



## Mastermind

A couple more.


----------



## roncoinc

mastermind7864 said:


> I got caught in some PMs. I'll post a few pics now.


 
What are you some kind of social butterfly ??


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> What are you some kind of social butterfly ??


 
It just bidness man, just bidness.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks good Randy,..it should breathe a lot better after a porting.


----------



## roncoinc

Randy,,besides some out of focus and lighting problems and trying to put to much into one pic them came out pretty darn good !!
one thing you will find is background will help the camera pick up on your subject better..a dark background may help the subject stand out more..depending on how the light it presented on the object.
a light background will spread the light around more..
try taking pix with diff backgrounds and see the diff.the background may not show up in the pic but it is still reflecting or absorbing light that affects how the camera responds,experiment.
dont always go by what you see in the viewfinder,go by what you see when you look at the pic after and adjust.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bed time for me also,Nytol


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks good Randy,..it should breathe a lot better after a porting.



I've been running that 460 a few months now. It pulls a 24" bar with an 8 pin like it's nothing. I'm proud of that one for sure.



roncoinc said:


> Randy,,besides some out of focus and lighting problems and trying to put to much into one pic them came out pretty darn good !!
> one thing you will find is background will help the camera pick up on your subject better..a dark background may help the subject stand out more..depending on how the light it presented on the object.
> a light background will spread the light around more..
> try taking pix with diff backgrounds and see the diff.the background may not show up in the pic but it is still reflecting or absorbing light that affects how the camera responds,experiment.
> dont always go by what you see in the viewfinder,go by what you see when you look at the pic after and adjust.



In other words, I should put more thought into my pics.


----------



## roncoinc

I turned this one to B&W to try to get more deff on the shiny areas but the background color is to close the the object color.
your doing a fine job but if your not as lazy as i am taking time to setup makes the diff.
notice the coloring on the two cylinders,,one shows much lighter than the other..why is that ?? bet you know..
inside jugs isnt an easy job at all..


----------



## Mastermind

Not because of the flash I wouldn't think, so I really don't know.


----------



## roncoinc

mastermind7864 said:


> I've been running that 460 a few months now. It pulls a 24" bar with an 8 pin like it's nothing. I'm proud of that one for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, I should put more thought into my pics.


 
Well,i wouldnt want you to HURT yourself man !!

Opps,,gotta go hide under the sheets before i turn into a pumpkin !!
i see that old maritimer turned in early,even tho he is 1/2 hr earlier than me,,and that texan goin down at what should be suppertime..
and i thot I was a lightweight !!
niteall.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> What kind of files do you have Jim?


 
Just got in from the shop. I have Nicholson flat bastards from coarse cut to a fine cut (not sure of the proper file terms). I also have my chain files, a lot of chain files. 

On the plus side, my carb tool for the newer splined carb screws came in. I was able to adjust the carb on the Poopin saw on my bench. It's running great. I had to richen both the L and H screws, the saw is running quite well at WOT now, no bogging at all.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys looks like you have been having fun! been working on my new Husky and My 066. Picked up some lacquer and scotch pads and started working on the fading lol. View attachment 181063
View attachment 181064
View attachment 181065
View attachment 181066


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Jacob, glad you showed up, I actually had to look at some other threads.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Haha yea i was as well. Like my new Husky Jim?


----------



## jimdad07

Nice looking saw buddy, good to keep them cleaned up. Nice when you have to work on them that they are not so built up with gunk you spend an hour cleaning them, can't stand a dirty saw kicking around the shop. CAD and OCD come together to make some nice looking machines.


----------



## tbone75

THANKS for sharing guys!! If I read it 50 more times I might?? Be ready to try.I have only been working on saws for the past 6 months or so.But I am very willing to learn.I can't get out and cut much any more(back is shot all to hell) so working on them is the next best thing to cutting.I try not to butt in just watch and learn.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Haha yea i was as well. Like my new Husky Jim?


 
Like a Husky? JK, looks pretty good. I am happy to see you are still picking up saws.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Amen to that! Haha I tuned a Poulan today for a freind of mine and was Dirty, I hate taking saws back that look like crap lol. 
I havent got that Husky into wood yet, Dont wanna make the neighbors mad 
I sprayed black paint on that bar and put it in the oven for about 15 min on 350 deg I hope that paint will hold up lol.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Like a Husky? JK, looks pretty good. I am happy to see you are still picking up saws.


 
Im not sure, it might start to grow on me alittle :jester:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> THANKS for sharing guys!! If I read it 50 more times I might?? Be ready to try.I have only been working on saws for the past 6 months or so.But I am very willing to learn.I can't get out and cut much any more(back is shot all to hell) so working on them is the next best thing to cutting.I try not to butt in just watch and learn.


 
Butting in is half the fun. I have only been working on them for just over a year, this place is the best thing going if you want to learn how to do this stuff.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Tbone we dont mind in the least bit, The first real Old saw i owned was a Homelite Xl12 i got just last summer since then i have been collecting more... and more... and more... and after that im gonna still collect more... and more... and more! I may not know how to do everything on a saw but i watch, read, and sometimes just wing it! tehe


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys looks like you have been having fun! been working on my new Husky and My 066. Picked up some lacquer and scotch pads and started working on the fading lol. View attachment 181063
> View attachment 181064
> View attachment 181065
> View attachment 181066


 
Looking good.I am trying to change a stihl 009 from brown to white again.Trying everything but sanding and buffing so far no good.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Looking good.I am trying to change a stihl 009 from brown to white again.Trying everything but sanding and buffing so far no good.


 
The laquer thinner and scotch pad is about the best thing you can do. and to shine it up alittle use some Tire gel.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to turn in, it's 12:35 right now. Randy, thanks for the great pictures earlier. It helps to see them side by side.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

View attachment 181067

This is what the 066 looked like before i cleaned it up with all that lol. I wish i could get my hands on some stihl grey spray paint, I wonder if a Stihl shop would sell it?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Randy


----------



## RandyMac

Sleepy heads :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

Randy thanks for the pictures..its a big help.

Saw looks good Jacob.

Got lots to do today..cya guys later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, beautiful sunny day here +4 and rising nicely, go a little breeze starting up but a great day overall. Got lots to do today so may not see much of this thread til evening, have a good safe day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Just got in from the shop. I have Nicholson flat bastards from coarse cut to a fine cut (not sure of the proper file terms). I also have my chain files, a lot of chain files.
> 
> On the plus side, my carb tool for the newer splined carb screws came in. I was able to adjust the carb on the Poopin saw on my bench. It's running great. I had to richen both the L and H screws, the saw is running quite well at WOT now, no bogging at all.


 
You would want some quite coarse round files along with a very coarse flat file for the ports if you were going to do it all by hand, there is a lot of material to remove and a file with fine cuts would take a very long time to remove all that is needed. The fine cut files are great for cleanup. An air die grinder with some good burr bits get the heavy stuff out of the way fast.
Good to hear your Poopin is running better, the carb adjusted properly is the key to a good running saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see Robin checking us out.


----------



## roncoinc

Damp,dreary,raining,wet day here..
stay in and keep the woodstove going.
maybe lay out some newspaper on the desk and do some grinding later


----------



## pioneerguy600

Your saws are cleaning up nicely Jacob, that laquer thinner is really nasty stuff, hope you are wearing protective gear while using it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tbone 75 ,you will find that it is necessary to remove a little of the surface plastic/nylon on the Stihl saws to get them clean looking again, that grime and stain has penetrated into the material so sanding and rubbing compound will cut a little off to get down to new color.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning Ron, hows that Orange lump working for you?
Sorry to hear its damp and grey over your way, could not ask for a nicer day here....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Thanks Jerry and Cliff, I try :msp_biggrin:
Wet and Rainy here. Had a bad storm roll in last night tornadoes just north of me, and south of me. Barely missed it lol.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys. Wet one here today, might spend a little time in the shop today.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning Ron, hows that Orange lump working for you?
> Sorry to hear its damp and grey over your way, could not ask for a nicer day here....LOL


 
I cut a 2x6 with it to make a tailgate for the dump..fastest board cutter i ever used ! LOL !!

i use original "dremmel" brand bits and even though the shaft is not that long they still sometimes break.. and they are $8 each ! 
so how are the longer ones and info on them ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Got a Stihl bar On my husky, not sure if the oiling holes match? Just wanna get this sucker into some wood!


----------



## sachsmo

I would like to start a fight, but me thinks I'm on double secret probation! :taped:


----------



## RandyMac

Ah, chainsaw bars, that reminds me. I have an NOS Pioneer bar to show Jerry.


----------



## Mastermind

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Got a Stihl bar On my husky, not sure if the oiling holes match? Just wanna get this sucker into some wood!


 
Hi Jason, it's a sweet looking day here so far but "they" say it may rain a bit. To be sure of your holes holes lining up you can use the bar guide plates to line up with the bar in question. I use Stihl bars on some of my homelites. I make spacers using old wrist pins cut off to the right length. When I have to alter the oiler holes I use a carbide burr in a dremel.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Got a Stihl bar On my husky, not sure if the oiling holes match? Just wanna get this sucker into some wood!


 
Thats something i dont think i have ever done !
not sloppy on the mounting bolts ?
oil hole is important,better check and or modify for oil.


----------



## RandyMac

sachsmo said:


> I would like to start a fight, but me thinks I'm on double secret probation! :taped:


 
I can't believe you left the house, in *those* shoes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I cut a 2x6 with it to make a tailgate for the dump..fastest board cutter i ever used ! LOL !!
> 
> i use original "dremmel" brand bits and even though the shaft is not that long they still sometimes break.. and they are $8 each !
> so how are the longer ones and info on them ?


 
Ron I use an air diegrinder with 1/4 dia shaft bits, they can be had up to 5" long from my local machine shop supply outlet in various cutter shapes. I use mostly straight fluted double cut carbide burrs, also a pear shaped and a round ball shaped for getting in deep. I use a dremmel flex shaft for cutting in the upper transfers with a diamond disc to do the roughing out and a stone for polishing up, the diamond disc has done over 50 cylinders and shows no sign of wear, a stone would be worn out on just one port job.


----------



## sachsmo

RandyMac said:


> I can't believe you left the house, in *those* shoes.


 
Yeah,

one more disparaging word and, wham, outta the sandbox fo' me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Ah, chainsaw bars, that reminds me. I have an NOS Pioneer bar to show Jerry.


 
Please do!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

What up Sach? You been beatin up on Noobies.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats something i dont think i have ever done !
> not sloppy on the mounting bolts ?
> oil hole is important,better check and or modify for oil.


 
Not sloppy with the proper bushings, done all the time once you know how to line things up.


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Please do!!


 
I'll snap a couple shots of it. It's an old school shorty, maybe 14" oal, cute as a bug.


----------



## sachsmo

Naw, I like newbs.

In fact I like everyone here, guess when you sprinkle in a little truth, my comments sting a bit more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I'll snap a couple shots of it. It's an old school shorty, maybe 14" oal, cute as a bug.


 
Cool!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Naw, I like newbs.
> 
> In fact I like everyone here, guess when you sprinkle in a little truth, my comments sting a bit more.


 
I hear ya,..if you ask me for an opinion expect to get the truth, not some sugar coated generic version that makes you feel better, .I seldom post my opinion any more...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

NOpe not sloopy, tight fit! Thanks for that Randy. 
P.S My name is Jacob, i guess i better put that in my sig?


----------



## jimdad07

Opinions are welcome here I think, we all get along well enough for that I would hope. My opinion is that Husky sucks.


----------



## Mastermind

My opinion is that we all should have our first name in our sig. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Opinions are welcome here I think, we all get along well enough for that I would hope. My opinion is that Husky sucks.


 
Yup,all get along good..
even RM is nice,sometimes  unless your to much of a "total wiener" to run 6 cubes ! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

mastermind7864 said:


> My opinion is that we all should have our first name in our sig. :msp_thumbup:


 
I thot your first name IS master ??
Master Randy


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hows this? 
(Look to sig) :msp_wink:


----------



## sachsmo

I'm an expert fisherman.


----------



## roncoinc

Still raining and dreary and ambition hard to come by BUT i did manage to do something..i took this jug i showed earlier,,,,,,







and start grinding on the area's marked out . A and B .
did not touch area "C" .






the white lines show about where the metal i took away started.
i had to take the jug to the base to make sure i wanted to take some of the "lip" off to match area "C" and make it the same across the transfer opening.
now it matches nicely the pattern i made of the base 






finished with a stone to smooth it and it is even though it looks really rough..no, i AINT gonna sand it !! you could if you wanted and get it smoother..i'm to lazy and dont think it would help that much..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Actually better not to sand or smooth the transfers, the rough surface promotes better mixing of the fuel/air mixture, think atomization. Grind area C to a near sharp edge at the top where it meets the cylinder wall, just a nice bevel around 3/8" wide top to bottom.


----------



## roncoinc

Measuring at the widest point %25 gain in width,add in the % of total area gained and it amounts to a significant area.
errand to go on and be back later for more grinding


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Actually better not to sand or smooth the transfers, the rough surface promotes better mixing of the fuel/air mixture, think atomization.


 
Same as the intake port,,BUT some people like "pretty" 
especially when they post pix and want thier work to look impressive..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just estetics, its foolhardiness at best.


----------



## caleath

Ok I bit the bullet and got to grinding...

I laid out the lines for the intake side first...I dont think I did that badly...looking at the pics I think I am a bit off on one side.

Here you go...Exhaust next then transfers...


----------



## caleath

Ok here is the exhaust side...


----------



## jimdad07

Good work Cliff!!! You are going to shame me into it. I have a p+c from that Dolmar sitting on the bench waiting for me to start. I will start laying it out and then posting pics before I start.
Picked up some Permatex Ultra Copper High Temp RTV at Auto-Zone today, looked to be the best suited for the job of a base sealant. What do you guys think?


----------



## caleath

I would think it would work...as long as its fuel resistant.

Yeah it was just sitting there so why not.

Lots of metal shavings everywhere.

What are you going to grind with? HF has a long shaft grinder that works like a charm.


----------



## jimdad07

I'm going to grab Pop's Dremel for now, I plan to hand file a lot of it just so I don't over do it. First things first though, I have to clean the crap out of the cylinder, the piston is ready to go.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looking good Cliff, just watch your exhaust port roof and floor, it needs to have some arch to them.


----------



## Mastermind

It's great to see you starting on your saw Cliff. It is addictive, first it's just this one saw. Next thing you know you're porting a weedwacker. :msp_smile:


----------



## caleath

Thanks guys...

Jerry would it be safe to grind on that some more? I dont want to over do it..but I need to make sure the rings are ok.


----------



## caleath

brb..need to eat something to eat.


----------



## pioneerguy600

No problem on the floor,you can lower it some in the middle to get a nice arch but we don`t like to take too much up on the roof, if you need to to get a decent arch then do it.


----------



## jimdad07

I have cleaned the cylinder as best as I can for the one I am going to do. The piston is ready for marking. Do I need to have the piston installed in order to mark it properly, or can I line it up by eyeball and make the marks on it?


----------



## caleath

transfer pics coming soon.


----------



## PLMCRZY

This makes me wanna port my Husky 55......


----------



## caleath

here you go and a pic of the exhaust too...maybe you can draw on it and show me what I need to do with it.


----------



## jimdad07

Am I correct in saying that the heights of the intake and exhaust ports are not going to change much, you are just changing the widths more than anything? When you say there needs to be more of an arch in Cliff's ports, does that mean the corners of the ports or the middle (top and bottom edges)?


----------



## caleath

I think he is refering to the middle...to keep the rings happy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes Jim,..middle top and bottom edges on the cylinder side where the rings pass over the opening, only on the exhaust port.


----------



## caleath

anyone seen ron?


----------



## barneyrb

caleath said:


> anyone seen ron?


 
Not my day to keep up with him....(had my ugly for the day)


----------



## caleath

barneyrb said:


> Not my day to keep up with him....(had my ugly for the day)


 
Hey Randy....

so how bad a job did I do?


----------



## caleath

Jerry I bet yours is done already


----------



## barneyrb

caleath said:


> Hey Randy....
> 
> so how bad a job did I do?


 
Not too bad, I think it could use a little more arch on top, I try to never grind on the bottom of the exaust port. 

One way I try to keep tabs on what I'm doing is to put the cylinder on the block and take a peek. When you view the piston in it's stroke that will give you a true view as to how much arch is there.

Take the muffler cover off the 440 and compare as to where you are. That arch line in the 440 exaust is about where I like to keep it.


----------



## caleath

barneyrb said:


> Not too bad, I think it could use a little more arch on top, I try to never grind on the bottom of the exaust port.
> 
> One way I try to keep tabs on what I'm doing is to put the cylinder on the block and take a peek. When you view the piston in it's stroke that will give you a true view as to how much arch is there.
> 
> Take the muffler cover off the 440 and compare as to where you are. That arch line in the 440 exaust is about where I like to keep it.


 
Thanks Randy...I did this with the block broken down ...next time I will make sure and do it that way for sure.


----------



## caleath

Looks like the gang is all here.


----------



## caleath

Please tell me I have not ruined this cylinder...


----------



## roncoinc

Cliff,,your exhaust port looks like the intake should..
heres an idea of exhaust port,a bit more arched than my lines ..
your pic.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Jerry I bet yours is done already


 
And running.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Please tell me I have not ruined this cylinder...


 
You havent..
now bevel the top and bottom edges of the cut just a tad so the rings slide over easy..


----------



## barneyrb

caleath said:


> Please tell me I have not ruined this cylinder...


 
There is only a couple of ways to ruin a cylinder porting it. Way #1 is to "free port it", that is where you have a gap (bottom of piston) in the exaust port at TDC. Way #2 is to grind too much on the sides and not have enough piston skirt to cover the port. 

There are other ways but in my mind these are the most common ways to trash a cylinder.

Remember that I'm just a dumb country boy.


----------



## caleath

So do I need to work the intake to look more square?


I will do the raising and lowering tomorrow...probably late.


----------



## roncoinc

Top and bottom


----------



## pioneerguy600

You have lost some compression but if you run the engine without a gasket it won`t be far off from stock.


----------



## barneyrb

I will be offline all day tomorrow. I have to go to DFW International and back.


----------



## caleath

Thanks Ron for the drawing...helps alot


Me to Randy...my first one so hopefully not my last


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have lost some compression but if you run the engine without a gasket it won`t be far off from stock.


 
well that stinks..what caused that to happen the exhaust side?


----------



## caleath

I can always get another cylinder cant I?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> well that stinks..what caused that to happen the exhaust side?


 
Where and when does your cylinder start making compression?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I can always get another cylinder cant I?


 
Yes you can.


----------



## barneyrb

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where and when does your cylinder start making compression?


 

When all ports are covered and the piston is on the up stroke.....


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> So do I need to work the intake to look more square?
> 
> 
> I will do the raising and lowering tomorrow...probably late.


 
Like i said,you ex looks like intake should..
raise and lower WHAT !! ???
you dont want to raise exhaust and certainally not lower it,will be lowered without a base gasket...and like Jerry said you may be able to arch the roof of the exhaust a bit depending on how thick your base gasket was.
intake leave it alone on the roof and bottom.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Raise the roof of the exhaust,..what happens?


----------



## caleath

I probably wont do anything else until I get the crankcase back together and I can check some stuff out.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Raise the roof of the exhaust,..what happens?


 
Not sure...my head is swimming now...


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Raise the roof of the exhaust,..what happens?


 
See post # 7684 for a start


----------



## caleath

i got it ....too high and the bottom ring at tdc will be exposed not allowing it to seal correctly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The piston starts compressing the charge as soon as the top of the piston reaches the top of the exhaust port and closes off the opening. Now the lower the port roof, top of exhaust port, is there is molre gas charge trapped up top, the higher that roof is then there is less gas to be trapped.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> See post # 7684 for a start


 
I am asking Cliff these questions and am trying to get him to understand what he is doing. I know what I am doing....LOL


----------



## caleath

I answered it just as you were typing it in...I went out and got a piston and looked at it...there is alot of travel left after the bottom ring disappears and before the piston bottoms out...now I know the piston wont go that far into the bore but I am hopefull.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I answered it just as you were typing it in...I went out and got a piston and looked at it...there is alot of travel left after the bottom ring disappears and before the piston bottoms out...now I know the piston wont go that far into the bore but I am hopefull.


 
All you are losing by raising the top of the exhaust port is some compressed gases but you are trying to get more gases to the top of the cylinder.


----------



## Mastermind

I hope you fellers don't mind me jumping in on this discussion.

And by all means correct me if necessary. The purpose of having this discussion is to learn after all.

I'm one of those people that study and read, read more then study again. In a race port the durability of the rings are not as important as they are in a work saw. The arch in the middle of the exhaust port will ease the rings in and lessen the wear. A race saw will tend to have a more rectangular port even though the rings will wear faster, as well the ring lands in the piston because they are subject to more stress as they pass the abruptness of the port edge. 

The race port will be shaped this way because the first .050 - .100 of the opening will allow 70 - 80 % of the exhaust to escape as the entire width of the port is open at the beginning of the exhaust duration. 

As the piston travels down the bore the transfer ports are opened and the incoming fuel/air charge flows into the chamber. the time from the opening of the exhaust until the transfers are uncovered is the blowdown time and is normally only 20 - 25 ° of crankshaft rotation. Thinking of the short amount of time that is occurs, you may begin to understand why the exhaust port was flatter on the top than a work saw would be. Just trying to get as much exhaust out as possible at the beginning of the exhaust event.

*But* Cliff is not building a race saw. I would say the saw will run fine with the port shaped the way it is. You will need a good bevel on the port edges though. I also would expect it to need rings and a piston about once a year though. 

I may have taken us off topic a bit, but just wanted to place another perspective on it.


----------



## caleath

I might be missing the true point and I feel like I am asking stupid questions...

For some reason I am beat today.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The piston starts compressing the charge as soon as the top of the piston reaches the top of the exhaust port and closes off the opening. Now the lower the port roof, top of exhaust port, is there is molre gas charge trapped up top, the higher that roof is then there is less gas to be trapped.


 
And if the "time" it starts compressing is sooner ( roof lower),,,,,or the "time" is later,( roof higher ),,,, and theres your "timing" 
balancing the "timing for more compression and torque to higher timing for "rpm's" is for better men than i ! LOL !! i just raise roof's the thickness of eliminating base gasket..cant go wrong that way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You can place your piston without the rings in the cylinder and push it to the top, check to see if the bottom of the skirt is above the bottom of the exhaust port, if not mark its position with a sharp lead pencil. Then remove it and see how far up the piston skirt the mark is.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can place your piston without the rings in the cylinder and push it to the top, check to see if the bottom of the skirt is above the bottom of the exhaust port, if not mark its position with a sharp lead pencil. Then remove it and see how far up the piston skirt the mark is.


 
nope not above the port...but its not by much.


And I do appreciate the help fellas...if I am slow to respond I am reading and re reading it.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am asking Cliff these questions and am trying to get him to understand what he is doing. I know what I am doing....LOL


 
 Jerry,it was a post of yours i referanced,..
Now dont go getting confused like i do !! we depend on your stability ! LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

You are correct Randy,..for a race saw. I am trying to coach Cliff through his first woods port where grunt and reliability are the objective. I also want him to think and understand what he is doing and also what he is trying to do/accomplish.


----------



## caleath

I think I am started to understand some....:msp_thumbup:

What happens if I take some of the base off the cylinder ...but not enough to cause squish issues...this is a theory question


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are correct Randy,..for a race saw. I am trying to coach Cliff through his first woods port where grunt and reliability are the objective. I also want him to think and understand what he is doing and also what he is trying to do/accomplish.



And a fine saw he will have, if he pays attention.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,it was a post of yours i referanced,..
> Now dont go getting confused like i do !! we depend on your stability ! LOL !


 
Yes I do:msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,it was a post of yours i referanced,..
> Now dont go getting confused like i do !! we depend on your stability ! LOL !


 
Thats ok Ron, I am not confused but am trying to keep Cliff on the right path toward where he needs to go on this woods port job.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> nope not above the port...but its not by much.
> 
> 
> And I do appreciate the help fellas...if I am slow to respond I am reading and re reading it.


 
Thats ok Cliff,we realize you are from down south,..
But to Jerry you are twice as far down so it may be harder for him !!


----------



## caleath

I would buy all of you a beer right now if I could


----------



## caleath

Thanks for the vote of confidence Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thats ok Ron, I am not confused but am trying to keep Cliff on the right path toward where he needs to go on this woods port job.


 
And a fine job you are both doing,but remember them people down there ,,,,, well they,,,,, are a long way's away 
will hold on my port job awhile so things dont get to confussing..


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I think I am started to understand some....:msp_thumbup:
> 
> What happens if I take some of the base off the cylinder ...but not enough to cause squish issues...this is a theory question


 
You can remove material from the base until you have .017 squish on a .034, that would regain some of your lost compression up top. 
Where you checked the bottom of the skirt on the piston will gain some to good when you have some squish added up top, if it closes off the exhaust port when the piston is all the way up then it will close it even more when there is a clearance between the top of the piston and the squish band.


----------



## caleath

I have access to a milling machine and a lathe....


Nah I better wait on that one.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence Ron.


 
No prob Cliff !! i'm here for you


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> And a fine job you are both doing,but remember them people down there ,,,,, well they,,,,, are a long way's away
> will hold on my port job awhile so things dont get to confussing..


 
Ron,..I am thinking of all the people that are reading this thread as it unfolds,..if we can get Cliff through this one job succesfully ,..then we can all jump in and talk porting on any [email protected] sets we may have.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was talking in theory there Cliff, it can be done but not really necessary in your case, your cylinder is not that bad and will work fine, it might have worked or gained more before you raised the roof but it will still run fine.


----------



## caleath

Good deal. I need to wait next time I think and have the crankcase available to check with.

Live and learn I suppose.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You will live and learn,..don`t get discouraged,..practice makes improvments, you have not lost anything so far.


----------



## caleath

I am looking forward to running it soon...

I will be alot more carefull next time for sure.


----------



## caleath

So how is everyone else doing..?


----------



## roncoinc

mastermind7864 said:


> I hope you fellers don't mind me jumping in on this discussion.
> 
> And by all means correct me if necessary. The purpose of having this discussion is to learn after all.
> 
> I'm one of those people that study and read, read more then study again. In a race port the durability of the rings are not as important as they are in a work saw. The arch in the middle of the exhaust port will ease the rings in and lessen the wear. A race saw will tend to have a more rectangular port even though the rings will wear faster, as well the ring lands in the piston because they are subject to more stress as they pass the abruptness of the port edge.
> 
> The race port will be shaped this way because the first .050 - .100 of the opening will allow 70 - 80 % of the exhaust to escape as the entire width of the port is open at the beginning of the exhaust duration.
> 
> As the piston travels down the bore the transfer ports are opened and the incoming fuel/air charge flows into the chamber. the time from the opening of the exhaust until the transfers are uncovered is the blowdown time and is normally only 20 - 25 ° of crankshaft rotation. Thinking of the short amount of time that is occurs, you may begin to understand why the exhaust port was flatter on the top than a work saw would be. Just trying to get as much exhaust out as possible at the beginning of the exhaust event.
> 
> *But* Cliff is not building a race saw. I would say the saw will run fine with the port shaped the way it is. You will need a good bevel on the port edges though. I also would expect it to need rings and a piston about once a year though.
> 
> I may have taken us off topic a bit, but just wanted to place another perspective on it.


 
Randy,,you know what ?? i dont go along with a bit of that..
cant convince me bending rings,wearing on the lands and premature failure results in a stronger engine..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll. Im doing just fine Cliff. Watched Forrest Gump today... so im feeling kinda stupid :jester:
"Have you found Jesus yet, Gump? (Forrest) I didn't know i was supposed to look for him!"


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,..I am thinking of all the people that are reading this thread as it unfolds,..if we can get Cliff through this one job succesfully ,..then we can all jump in and talk porting on any [email protected] sets we may have.


 
What people ?? you meen like OTHER people ??
nobody reads this thread but us ! 
we are in our own little private world ignored by the outsiders 
i can prove it too !
watch this.
STIHL SUCKS !!! 
see ?? nobody said nuthin..
HUSKY 346 IS A DOG !! 
see ? nuthin again..
we are abaondoned here !! 
left on our own !!


----------



## caleath

hey jacob...I am feeling like forest gump...I have a lawn mower like the one he had.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> What people ?? you meen like OTHER people ??
> nobody reads this thread but us !
> we are in our own little private world ignored by the outsiders
> i can prove it too !
> watch this.
> STIHL SUCKS !!!
> see ?? nobody said nuthin..
> HUSKY 346 IS A DOG !!
> see ? nuthin again..
> we are abaondoned here !!
> left on our own !!


 
Are you drinking ORANGE cool aid again?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Reading all this about porting makes me wanna port my Poulan


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> hey jacob...I am feeling like forest gump...I have a lawn mower like the one he had.


 
Dunno Cliff,looks like your doing a fine job to me,,and you even take nice pix 
life is like a box of pistons


----------



## caleath

Ron you kill me...I think I am going to put a ms210 in that box instead.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just checked and there has been 51,705 views of this thread, I think some of them viewers are others.


----------



## caleath

More storms coming..baduns too

Shreveport Weather, Arklatex Weather, Louisiana Weather, Texas Weather, Arkansas Weather - KTBS.com


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Are you drinking ORANGE cool aid again?


 
NNoooo,,,thats my home made "trucker bomb " ..
use it to wash stihl's


----------



## tbone75

I am watching all of you LOL I think I may be starting to learn a tiny tiny bit LOL Need to read it many more times!!


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just checked and there has been 51,705 views of this thread, I think some of them viewers are others.


 
Yep just us others in here ...and some folks wanted this thread to die good luck on that one.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just checked and there has been 51,705 views of this thread, I think some of them viewers are others.


 
Well i look a whole bunch of times during a day and that adds up to a lot ??


----------



## caleath

Read and re read...and learn from my little boo boo...


----------



## caleath

Ron did you miss my little did at you?


----------



## pioneerguy600

You are sure gettin clobbered down there, very dangerous weather for certain.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Reading all this about porting makes me wanna port my Poulan


 
Go for it Jacob.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ron you kill me...I think I am going to put a ms210 in that box instead.


 
Well,now i can say i USED to like you !!


----------



## caleath

Life in the fast lane Jerry and they are calling for more tomorrow.

It wouldnt be so bad but it usually hits at night....makes it tough for sure.

I am going to put in storm shelter soon...all that cleanup last week has me convinced for sure.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Dont make me come over there Ron


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Well,now i can say i USED to like you !!


 
No? How about a 034 in parts....with a rookie porting job?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## caleath

Dang 10 folks in here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A storm shelter would sure be handy but do you get enough warning to be able to get to it?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Id prolly end up ruining it. Dont think i have the proper tools, Does it take patience? Cuase i dont have any of that either. tehe


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron saying he drinks Trucker Bombs...:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

This place is gettin too crowded,..I got to find another thread....:msp_wink:


----------



## caleath

Sometimes Jerry...I am thinking of a safe room...all reinforced room with metal doors etc. It will probably be in my shop. I have a scanner I turn on...the storm chasers usually are way ahead of the news.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Id prolly end up ruining it. Dont think i have the proper tools, Does it take patience? Cuase i dont have any of that either. tehe


 
A little Jacob.


----------



## pioneerguy600

From what I have read and heard the Igloo shape above ground or a room below ground is the safest.


----------



## caleath

Wake up Ron...I was just teasin ya...its was a mini mac I was sending right?


----------



## caleath

Man my neighbors dog is about to send me off the deep end...barking non stop. I have the windows open for the cool air. I hate little dogs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Man my neighbors dog is about to send me off the deep end...barking non stop. I have the windows open for the cool air. I hate little dogs.


 
12 gauge time.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> 12 gauge time.


 
Long bow....no noise.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Long bow....no noise.


 
Crossbow equally quiet and deadly.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

The Thunder is doing the same for me Cliff, cant shut them up can ya?


----------



## caleath

I have some blunt tip arrows that would be just the ticket.


ron oh ron...where did you go?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it up, Nytol


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cliff did you say you have a Facebook?


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Cliff did you say you have a Facebook?


 
Yep...here ya go...


Cliff Leath | Facebook


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up, Nytol


 
night jerry thanks again for the help.


----------



## caleath

I think I am going to put some cammo on and get me a little dog with an arrow...:msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I think I am going to put some cammo on and get me a little dog with an arrow...:msp_mad:


 
I got a nice air rifle for that kind of thing LOL


----------



## caleath

Jacob I just figured out you and my son are the same age.


----------



## jimdad07

I just got in from fishing guys, my BIL has been asking for a week or so now and I gave in. I am still reading from where I left off. It looks like you are doing a good job Cliff. I am going to hold off asking many more questions about it until you are done with this port job. I don't want to muddy the waters.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I got a nice air rifle for that kind of thing LOL


 
John thats something I have always wanted...a good air rifle.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Yeppp! Lol
He's not into Chainsaws? Thats amazing!


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yeppp! Lol
> He's not into Chainsaws? Thats amazing!


 
He isnt Jacob...karate and scouts are his thing...he is working on his 2nd degree bb...he goes to competitions and fights etc.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> I just got in from fishing guys, my BIL has been asking for a week or so now and I gave in. I am still reading from where I left off. It looks like you are doing a good job Cliff. I am going to hold off asking many more questions about it until you are done with this port job. I don't want to muddy the waters.


 
Glad your back Jim...read and re read...I hope to have a good handle on it now...but who knows.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Kicking peoples butts are fun too! :msp_smile:

Hey Jim!


----------



## jimdad07

The smoke must have been flying off the ole keyboard tonight. I think it looks great, and your first time no less. I am for sure going to use files for my first one. I tried a chain file on a burnt up 044 piston just to see how it would work, not bad at all, a little slow but controlled.


----------



## jimdad07

What's happenin' Jacob? Staying out of trouble?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> John thats something I have always wanted...a good air rifle.


 
Don't buy a Ruger! That thing wouldn't stay inside 3" at 25 yrds. Took that back and got a walther.Very nice!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Im really thinking about tearing down my Homelite Zip as well porting it? Its an older saw but W.T.H. If i tear it up it dont really matter. 
I wanna get into the technical stuff of all it.


----------



## caleath

He likes it Jacob...he teaches too...and he really enjoys teaching kids. He is very good at it.


Jim I think I got carried away a bit...pardon the pun. But hey its not a saw I have to use tomorrow. I think its gonna be ok...just a hobby you know.

My son called my saws..toys...I told him anything that can kill you isnt a toy.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> What's happenin' Jacob? Staying out of trouble?


 
Kind of, Devising a plan of buying my Neighbors big old Stihl. Not sure how old it is. But it looks like an 090! He's like 80 years old and says he's gonna use it out at the farm sometime. Oh yea he is going through kemo as well :msp_sleep:


----------



## 056 kid

pioneerguy600 said:


> Actually better not to sand or smooth the transfers, the rough surface promotes better mixing of the fuel/air mixture, think atomization. Grind area C to a near sharp edge at the top where it meets the cylinder wall, just a nice bevel around 3/8" wide top to bottom.


 
How long does it take an atom to go from one end to the other at wot? Does it make a difference?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> My son called my saws..toys...I told him anything that can kill you isnt a toy.


 
Toy cars are Toys! But you can also swallow them and choke and die. So technically they shouldn't be classified as a toy?


----------



## caleath

time for me to go to bed...nighty night.


----------



## jimdad07

I would tell you to take the boy over your knee, but I wouldn't try it if I were you. On the porting subject, I think I have taken some very important information away tonight on the limits of the porting, I think that must be one of the most important parts of the process.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Night Cliff, Hey Jim wheres a picture of your David Bradley?


----------



## jimdad07

Here you go Master Jacob:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I love the looks of them old Bradleys, They look very Gothic! 
Nice 044 as well!


----------



## jimdad07

Bout that time for me too. Goodnight guys. Have a great Easter tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I love the looks of them old Bradleys, They look very Gothic!
> Nice 044 as well!


 
They sure do look like something out of space. As for the 044, that one was given to me in a box of parts, all torn apart with a blown piston. That one is one of my favs now.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Good night Jim, Gonna do alittle reading on adjusting carbs tonight. 
Happy easter, and God Bless!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, dreary skies with some sprinkling of rain, mild with no wind yet. Hope everyone has a good safe day, happy Easter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

056 kid said:


> How long does it take an atom to go from one end to the other at wot? Does it make a difference?


 
Atoms bounce.


----------



## jimdad07

Happy Easter everybody. Hope you guys have a good family day. Going to cut a little wood until the egg hunt. The boy got up before everyone else this morning and found his basket. The girl found hers too. Sure is fun to watch em look for them.


----------



## caleath

Good morning all...supposed to storm here again. Happy Easter.


----------



## roncoinc

Morning all....nice sun shiny warming day,perfect wx.
sitting here playing the slug this morning thot i would accomplish something simple to start the day 
has to do with chainsaws ,sorta . we use puters here to communicate ,we have to read the print and if a monitor dies we cant read about saws right ??
lots of LCD monitors are dieing ( and LCD tv's ) and they all share a common problem in death..actually very well consrtucted they all use some cheap parts to make sure they dont last to long and you have to go out and buy the latest greatest..
%95 of the time the failure is in the power supply..
getting to it is pretty straight foreward with a few screws and unplugging connectors.
took about ten minuets to take this one down..






As i suspected blown capacitors.. the arrows point to them and you can see the top of them have blown out upwards.






going to cost 70 cents to fix this one 
same thing with the big LCD tv's also..have fixed several of them also and they are even easier to get into.
there you go,next time you come accross a dead lcd monitor or tv you know what to look for and how to fix


----------



## dancan

Wait till you replace some caps , power up the board and place your hand where it shouldn't go :msp_w00t: .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Wait till you replace some caps , power up the board and place your hand where it shouldn't go :msp_w00t: .


 
Not doing that goes without saying with anything electrical 
these are low voltage low current filter caps,not as bad as some..
like some i have bled off with a screwdriver and weld the crewdriver to ground !! LOL !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Ron i have a big TV here that shut off when you watch it for awhile. But if you let it sit in the shop (where its at now) For about a couple of weeks and turn it on it will work for a good while then it will start to shut off. It also makes a big popping sound when it goes out, do you know what is wrong with it? 

Either way Happy Easter and God Bless! Going to Church, Then im not sure what else. Not feeling the best in the world so maybe some movies sound good. Lol


----------



## roncoinc

Done and working nicely


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Ron i have a big TV here that shut off when you watch it for awhile. But if you let it sit in the shop (where its at now) For about a couple of weeks and turn it on it will work for a good while then it will start to shut off. It also makes a big popping sound when it goes out, do you know what is wrong with it?
> 
> Either way Happy Easter and God Bless! Going to Church, Then im not sure what else. Not feeling the best in the world so maybe some movies sound good. Lol


 
Jason,,is it an LCD tv or a projection tv ??


----------



## Mastermind

Ron it is unusual to see a tech geek and a cad victim in the same body. :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

mastermind7864 said:


> Ron it is unusual to see a tech geek and a cad victim in the same body. :msp_scared:


 
LOL !! .. The army sent me to school to be a mechanic,i was already anyway.. when i got out they sent me to school for electronics.. while i was in i got paperwork from seven different "colidges"  
was tested at one time at 1100 words a minit..had to slow down to 900 a minit for better comprehension.. made learning easy.
at one time was holding down two jobs and going to school all at the same time..
had a friend in the late 70's that went for computers,when she came home i used her books and material and did the same homework she did..degree with no paperwork 
how i ended up in construction i dont know ?
at one time was doing the building thing and had 75 clients for computer support,IT and networking,used to sub out some of that work and construction work too.
some days i come out of the saw shop eat, and then to the puter bench..
and i STILL dont get but a fraction done of what Jerry does !!


----------



## farrell

afternoon guys! how are you all this fine day? can you guys give me any answers to what happened.....

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/170775.htm


----------



## roncoinc

Now on the bench is this thig to fix,broken fan and i think it overheated..maybe new cpu fan and new cpu and see what happens..


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> afternoon guys! how are you all this fine day? can you guys give me any answers to what happened.....
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/170775.htm


 
I posted an answer on your original thread.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I posted an answer on your original thread.


 
thanks jerry! i read it. it sounded really bad when it happened!


----------



## pioneerguy600

It would sound real bad and a lot of damage happens real fast.


----------



## caleath

Afternoon or good evening depending on where you are reading this from.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> It would sound real bad and a lot of damage happens real fast.


 
doesnt seem to bad other than the recoil spring and air jet. i pulled the muffler and checked the piston and rings looks good. everything is turning free. anything else i should look at?


----------



## Cantdog

Hi Guys.....been away with family for a couple days for Easter....man you guys sure move right along.....now we're porting two C sickles...took me quite some time to catch up...LOL!! Good job getting to 500 pages!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Good to see you Robin. Hi Cliff. Worked on your ported saw at all today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> doesnt seem to bad other than the recoil spring and air jet. i pulled the muffler and checked the piston and rings looks good. everything is turning free. anything else i should look at?


 
All your damage should be right around the flywheel and be quite obvious. I have seen complete recoils trashed along with both spring loaded dogs torn off the flywheel + the plastic air shield, shut off wire and spark plug wire ripped out. You got away lucky,..sort of.


----------



## caleath

Hey Jim..nope did my normal Sunday stuff....took a long nap. Actually I have an abseced (sp) tooth that is killing me. I have an appointment to get it removed but its a week or so away. If I grind my teeth when I sleep the next morning is hell...anyway you dont want to hear this.

So I have been goofing off naping watching tv eating all day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey,..Robin and Jim,..been a good day here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Cliff,..no porting today?


----------



## caleath

Oh and studying up on this cylinder that is next to my bed...I am still disappointed in what I may have done to it....and still confused a bit too.

I might go out to the shop and tear another saw down so I can take a look at it.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Cliff,..no porting today?


 
I would imagine I did enough damage for one weekend.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you never try then you never learn, sometimes we make mistakes but we still learn.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey,..Robin and Jim,..been a good day here.



Hi Jerry...started out cloudy and cleared up some and back to rather overcast. Been a family day/weekend no saw stuff going on. We had mixed snow/sleet rain yesterday...no accumulation...just crappy..


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you never try then you never learn, sometimes we make mistakes but we still learn.


 
Yeah just a bit bummed...but its ok...like I said I can get another cylinder.


So that I understand, and sometimes I am a bit slow, the area in question is the top or bottom of the exhaust port...I am sorry to be having a hard time grasping this part....not sure why.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Yeah just a bit bummed...but its ok...like I said I can get another cylinder.
> 
> 
> So that I understand, and sometimes I am a bit slow, the area in question is the top or bottom of the exhaust port...I am sorry to be having a hard time grasping this part....not sure why.


 
top AND bottom,,to start with..
keep the original curve on them,just widen to start..

BUUURRPPP !!!!!!!!! i dont know who was the bigger pig today,,ME or the one i ate 1/2 of !!!! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

Snow flurries yeaterday,in 70's and black flies today 
go figure..


----------



## Cantdog

Jerry is working with you on this and I don't want to butt in...but your biggest concern at this point is whether or not you've taken the bottom of the port to low so as to create a free port situation when the piston is at TDC. You won't know that for sure until you put the piston on the rod and the cyl is bolted down. That would be the end...but if you haven't gone that far the rest can be made to work just fine is my guess....but not a C sickle expert..LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

You got to keep them curved so that the rings get gently tucked back in every stroke up and down,..otherwise the rings might catch and break but more so to prevent the rings, piston grooves/lands from excessive wear. You see with wider ports the rings have more opportunity to pop out sideways into them and have to be tucked back in every stroke.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Jerry is working with you on this and I don't want to butt in...but your biggest concern at this point is whether or not you've taken the bottom of the port to low so as to create a free port situation when the piston is at TDC. You won't know that for sure until you put the piston on the rod and the cyl is bolted down. That would be the end...but if you haven't gone that far the rest can be made to work just fine is my guess....but not a C sickle expert..LOL!!!


 
I had him check that kast night Robin,..we think it is still good to go.


----------



## jimdad07

I laid out the horizontal limits in the 120si cylinder today. I traced the intake and exhaust ports on the piston with a SHARP pencil and I have good crisp fine lines. The camera is MIA, I think it's up at the inlaws' house. I'll post pics before I go any further to start seeking advice.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Ron,..glad you had a big meal,..I am on a spring cleanse and can only eat one type of fruit for an entire day, yesterday-grapes, today -apples, tomorrow -cantaloupe. Yayyy.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had him check that kast night Robin,..we think it is still good to go.



Oh good ...I was under the impression he didn't have the cases together....for some reason??....I did a lot of reading to catch up...probably missed more than I thought!!! If that's the case then everything is under control....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I laid out the horizontal limits in the 120si cylinder today. I traced the intake and exhaust ports on the piston with a SHARP pencil and I have good crisp fine lines. The camera is MIA, I think it's up at the inlaws' house. I'll post pics before I go any further to start seeking advice.


 
Yep,..you better get us some picts first...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh good ...I was under the impression he didn't have the cases together....for some reason??....I did a lot of reading to catch up...probably missed more than I thought!!! If that's the case then everything is under control....LOL!!!


 
You don`t need the cases together on a creamsicle, I know them a little too well. On a 034 you can just shove the piston up into the cylinder and let it hit the squish band, if the piston skirt still covers the bottom of the exhaust port at that piont it will cover even more with .017-.020 squish when together.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got to keep them curved so that the rings get gently tucked back in every stroke up and down,..otherwise the rings might catch and break but more so to prevent the rings, piston grooves/lands from excessive wear. You see with wider ports the rings have more opportunity to pop out sideways into them and have to be tucked back in every stroke.


 
Gotcha..I went back and looked at Randys pics...I understand what I did now. I just got a bit carried away with the old grinder. 

If I mill this cylinder down will that give me some room to re arch the port?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Gotcha..I went back and looked at Randys pics...I understand what I did now. I just got a bit carried away with the old grinder.
> 
> If I mill this cylinder down will that give me some room to re arch the port?


 
You only need to take the bottom down .015 in the middle so you won`have to mill the cylinder. To mill the cylinder you would likely have to shave some off the top of the piston just at the squish band.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You don`t need the cases together on a creamsicle, I know them a little too well. On a 034 you can just shove the piston up into the cylinder and let it hit the squish band, if the piston skirt still covers the bottom of the exhaust port at that piont it will cover even more with .017-.020 squish when together.




AHAH!! That makes sense......LOLOL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

You got it Jerry, I am not even going to go near it until I post some pics. I am still going to wait for Cliff to get his done before I start filing and grinding on mine. I think I know what you are saying about the top and bottom of the port. I think you guys are saying to widen the port more than anything, and gently shape the top and bottom accordingly, you're not looking to gain from grinding out the top and bottom, you're looking to make the top and bottom edges ring friendly. Is this correct?


----------



## caleath

Gotcha...I took some card stock at .020 and put it in the top of the cylinder and put the piston in...looks like we are good to go on the freebore..

Sorry for so many questions


----------



## caleath

Hey Ron and others...sorry if I missed your entrance into the house of pain.


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff if you think you are asking too many questions, just wait until I start mine. All of you guys are going to get blisters on your typing fingers.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Ron,..glad you had a big meal,..I am on a spring cleanse and can only eat one type of fruit for an entire day, yesterday-grapes, today -apples, tomorrow -cantaloupe. Yayyy.


 
Oh man,,sorry to hear you need to do that.. i pass everything pretty quickly so have no worries  get pretty clean pretty regular.
Let that fruit ferment awhile,much nicer going down


----------



## caleath

Here comes the bad weather again.

Weather Maps


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Hey Ron and others...sorry if I missed your entrance into the house of pain.


 
Whhaaaattt ?????


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Ron,..glad you had a big meal,..I am on a spring cleanse and can only eat one type of fruit for an entire day, yesterday-grapes, today -apples, tomorrow -cantaloupe. Yayyy.


 
Jerry you must be the only hippie I know that owns a ton of chainsaws and loves to cut trees.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will let you see my roughed out exhaust port on the 034 I am doing;


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Whhaaaattt ?????


 
Dont mind me pain pills talking


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You got it Jerry, I am not even going to go near it until I post some pics. I am still going to wait for Cliff to get his done before I start filing and grinding on mine. I think I know what you are saying about the top and bottom of the port. I think you guys are saying to widen the port more than anything, and gently shape the top and bottom accordingly, you're not looking to gain from grinding out the top and bottom, you're looking to make the top and bottom edges ring friendly. Is this correct?


 
You are correct,+1


----------



## Cantdog

You guys have a good rest of the evening......hope that bad weather goes around you Cliff......glad I got caught up but have a busy day tomorrow...Nite.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Gotcha...I took some card stock at .020 and put it in the top of the cylinder and put the piston in...looks like we are good to go on the freebore..
> 
> Sorry for so many questions


 
Yep,+1


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry do you have a before pic to compare to that. From here it doesn't look like much was taken off, but I am not sure what it looked like to start.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Robin, have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,sorry to hear you need to do that.. i pass everything pretty quickly so have no worries  get pretty clean pretty regular.
> Let that fruit ferment awhile,much nicer going down


 
I don`t really need to do this but it is part and parcel of a course I am taking, just climbing the ladder on the medical herbalist list.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry you must be the only hippie I know that owns a ton of chainsaws and loves to cut trees.


 
Just a nature lover but I need to cut trees for heat and lumber to build with.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Before pict of the 034 exhaust port;


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just a nature lover but I need to cut trees for heat and lumber to build with.


 
You got that right. Trees are about the most eco friendly way to live as far as heating and building. It is a totally renewable resource when dine properly. I don't believe in the clear cutting or in the sterile forests that the clear cutting leaves behind after it is replanted. Wish they were still selectively cutting.


----------



## roncoinc

Heres a before and after on a cyl..
to show top and bottom.. if your nervouse,only widen until you get used to it.. in the first pic note the sides of the port and the shape of the top and bottom.






in the next pic notice the top has not been touched and the bottom not touched.. just continued the countour in a curve to the outside with some rounding.not much of a port job but resulted in a much larger hole and shaped so the ring could easily handle it..you have to look inside the pic to see it,the outside was ground to match the muffler.






Dont forget you can widen to much so you have to measure and figure the percentage,,AND leave enough on the sided for the piston skirt to seal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry do you have a before pic to compare to that. From here it doesn't look like much was taken off, but I am not sure what it looked like to start.


 
Jim,..I hope you do not think that there is a lot of metal that you can safely remove from any port,..you have to leave enough to seal around the muffler to the cylinder, the port itself was widened 5mm, roughly 2.5 mm on either side leaving 1.5 mm on either side to seal the port with the piston skirt.


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks for the pic Jerry, I was curious about the gasket face. This 120 cylinder I have sitting by the puter does not look like much can be taken out of the exhaust, the intake looks like it has quite a bit of room for improvement.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pict after polishing,..used a back light to enhance the opening.


----------



## caleath

watching...


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jim,..I hope you do not think that there is a lot of metal that you can safely remove from any port,..you have to leave enough to seal around the muffler to the cylinder, the port itself was widened 5mm, roughly 2.5 mm on either side leaving 1.5 mm on either side to seal the port with the piston skirt.


 
I can see i'm getting in the way again saying the same as you so will sit back on the side again.. but i think my pix show what Jim needs to see. 
good to know i think about it the same as you Jerry,,i feel better now 
(burp)


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jim,..I hope you do not think that there is a lot of metal that you can safely remove from any port,..you have to leave enough to seal around the muffler to the cylinder, the port itself was widened 5mm, roughly 2.5 mm on either side leaving 1.5 mm on either side to seal the port with the piston skirt.


 
I see that you cannot take a lot off of the ports, at first glance it looks like you can't take anything off. I am thinking that very minute grinding makes for a lot more power though.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> I can see i'm getting in the way again saying the same as you so will sit back on the side again.. but i think my pix show what Jim needs to see.
> good to know i think about it the same as you Jerry,,i feel better now
> (burp)


 
ron you need a tums? we are great full for all the help.


----------



## jimdad07

Very helpful pics Ron, that actually clears up a lot for me, thank you for posting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The width of the piston skirt will determine the width of the port on many closed port cylinders, you need to carefully measure the width of the piston skirt, the width of the port must be less than that, 2-3 mm less is good for a work saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,..your picts are great, showing where metal has been removed from the sides and leaving some arch T&B to be blended back in to the sides.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,..your picts are great, showing where metal has been removed from the sides and leaving some arch T&B to be blended back in to the sides.


 
I love "attaboy"s from the teacher,can i stick a star on my forehead 

that backlighted pic turned out awsome !! was that a white light or just colored from surrounding area ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I love "attaboy"s from the teacher,can i stick a star on my forehead
> 
> that backlighted pic turned out awsome !! was that a white light or just colored from surrounding area ??


 
Single blue LED.


----------



## jimdad07

Keep it coming guys. Good info. Even better to actually see what you guys are talking about.


----------



## roncoinc

I had to save that pic with a note..
VERY clever of you Jerry,good job 
i kinda added to it for you,hope you like it ??


----------



## caleath

Ok I went out and took it down some with a file...as much as I dare to before freebore.


Jim just take your time it gets out of hand quickly.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## jimdad07

Nice work Ron, next he'll buy a sponsorship and start fighting with the other saw modders, they can argue over who can pee the furthest.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Before and after picts of the intake port,











Lower transfer opened up and blended downward to the base.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Ok I went out and took it down some with a file...as much as I dare to before freebore.
> 
> 
> Jim just take your time it gets out of hand quickly.:msp_ohmy:


 
You got it Cliff, like I said, there will be nothing done until I can post before pics and I get everybody's input. This could be a hard to find cylinder, so I am not going to take any chances.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Evening all!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I had to save that pic with a note..
> VERY clever of you Jerry,good job
> i kinda added to it for you,hope you like it ??


 
LOL,..looks good Ron...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ok I went out and took it down some with a file...as much as I dare to before freebore.
> 
> 
> Jim just take your time it gets out of hand quickly.:msp_ohmy:


 
Cliff !! you just cant help yourself can you !!??
when you had the piston in to check did you outline it so you could see how much you had left to the bottom of the piston before freeport ??
that would give you an idea of how much you could work the port


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Cliff !! you just cant help yourself can you !!??
> when you had the piston in to check did you outline it so you could see how much you had left to the bottom of the piston before freeport ??
> that would give you an idea of how much you could work the port


 
Yeah there wasnt much to work with at all...I took the bare minimum to get a little of the shape back.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Ok I went out and took it down some with a file...as much as I dare to before freebore.
> 
> 
> Jim just take your time it gets out of hand quickly.:msp_ohmy:


 
Good ,..Cliff,..did you recheck with the piston and card stock spacer?


----------



## jimdad07

On this Dolmar, the impulse circuit goes through the cylinder body instead of the use of an impulse hose. It looks like I will have to leave that side of the intake alone, you will see what I mean when I can put up pics.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good ,..Cliff,..did you recheck with the piston and card stock spacer?


 
Pics coming...not alot of room to play with...hopefully its enough.

I noticed you took out the bottom transfer down to the crankcase...I didnt do that. Do I still need to?


----------



## pioneerguy600

The SD does use a port through the mounting spacer/flange, there is some material than can be removed and a lot of blending that can be done. I have cot that whole port out on one of my 116si engines and run an impulse hose from the base to the carb, don`t go there unless you can bore holes accurately.


----------



## roncoinc

Cmon' now Jerry..slow down a bit,,not finished with the exhaust side yet !!
Once the piston side of the hole is done there is still more work..
matching to the muffler opening and THAT procedure and making the hole to it a straight shot can require more grinding.
also deciding to open up the port side hole in the muffler ?? or leave it alone ?
gasket considerations ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Pics coming...not alot of room to play with...hopefully its enough.
> 
> I noticed you took out the bottom transfer down to the crankcase...I didnt do that. Do I still need to?


 
Yep,..just another step in woods porting, piston windows next.


----------



## caleath

Here you go...not sure if its going to work...


----------



## caleath

How about with a picture.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Cmon' now Jerry..slow down a bit,,not finished with the exhaust side yet !!
> Once the piston side of the hole is done there is still more work..
> matching to the muffler opening and THAT procedure and making the hole to it a straight shot can require more grinding.
> also deciding to open up the port side hole in the muffler ?? or leave it alone ?
> gasket considerations ?


 
That`s all external stuff, port width for the muffler was decided before grinding the exhaust port, I make a guide flange for every different saw I do and place it on the exhaust port flange, place two machine screws in the muffler attachment holes to line up the guide and scribe inside it to the cylinder exhaust flange, this pre determines the outer size and shape of the exhaust port. I will use the same guide attached to the muffler and scribe the back of the muffler, then grind the muffler to that scribe mark, when complete the muffler lines up with the exhaust port exactly.


----------



## caleath

Where did everyone go?


----------



## jimdad07

I'm still here, talking to my sister in the phone, haven't talked in awhile.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Night to all, Gonna go dream about some Old Macs and Homelites :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Me, ..I am still here...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s all external stuff, port width for the muffler was decided before grinding the exhaust port, I make a guide flange for every different saw I do and place it on the exhaust port flange, place two machine screws in the muffler attachment holes to line up the guide and scribe inside it to the cylinder exhaust flange, this pre determines the outer size and shape of the exhaust port. I will use the same guide attached to the muffler and scribe the back of the muffler, then grind the muffler to that scribe mark, when complete the muffler lines up with the exhaust port exactly.


 
Somehow i dont think Cliff will be able to grasp all that as he is just strating to finish up the inside of the hole and may not realize the work left to be done on the other side of it to call the exhaust side completelly finished..
Be gentle Jerry,,dont overload ol' cliffy  ( or me ! )
hope the cantoloupe dont have so much sugar in it ! LOL !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I went back to check if the blueing could be seen on the exterior of the exhaust port and the scribe line in it to where the port will be ground out. It is there but not really all that clear.


----------



## Mastermind

Good stuff going on in here. It's cool to see someone sharing this stuff with others with such detail. Jerry posted a thread on an 044 (if I remember right) he was porting that answered a ton of questions for me.


----------



## roncoinc

Cliff,i think you have a survivor there no problem  
uh,,what are those marks by the arrow ??


----------



## caleath

Did you see my pic?

Ummm..pork loin mac and cheese and green beans...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Somehow i dont think Cliff will be able to grasp all that as he is just strating to finish up the inside of the hole and may not realize the work left to be done on the other side of it to call the exhaust side completelly finished..
> Be gentle Jerry,,dont overload ol' cliffy  ( or me ! )
> hope the cantoloupe dont have so much sugar in it ! LOL !!!!


 
This is his first so I will come back to work the external stuff at a later date, best to keep him on and in the cylinder til he gets this porting/grinding thing covered. Then take him outside and do the muffler and gasket, that`s the way I teach my students here.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Cliff,i think you have a survivor there no problem
> uh,,what are those marks by the arrow ??


 
thats the old piston..some oops marks made while learning to grind on it...not using that one...new one is in a box put away.


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> Good stuff going on in here. It's cool to see someone sharing this stuff with others with such detail. Jerry posted a thread on an 044 (if I remember right) he was porting that answered a ton of questions for me.


 
Yes,..it was an 044 that I ported for my friend Bruce Hopf, I remember Randy asked a lot of questions, it was my pleasure to answer them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok...that time here again for me,..it was fun and hope to hear from you all again tomorrow. Have a good night,..Nytol.


----------



## caleath

And I do appreciate you answering all the questions...


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes,..it was an 044 that I ported for my friend Bruce Hopf, I remember Randy asked a lot of questions, it was my pleasure to answer them.



I've seen a bunch that seem to think this stuff is a deep secret of some sort. That's one reason I post my builds with all the port timing numbers. I enjoy learning and I want others to enjoy it as well.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is his first so I will come back to work the external stuff at a later date, best to keep him on and in the cylinder til he gets this porting/grinding thing covered. Then take him outside and do the muffler and gasket, that`s the way I teach my students here.


 
Glad to see you have a plan of progressing..
when you started jumping around i was wondering what the plan on progression was..
of course i'm not one doing a stihl so i am just looking in on that project 
BUT i will be watching to see how you tie it all together and privatelly critique how you teach your students 
fine job so far..
to respond to what Randy said,it is nice to see somebody spend so much time on a subject like this instead of trying to keep things secret while tooting thier own horn..
i have never seen another builder on here go into so much detail about how and what is done.
Tnx Jerry..


----------



## roncoinc

That time for me also..
maybe i should eat more fruit so i can be so energetic !!??
damn OL snoring loud enuf i can hear it down here !!
a good whack offside the head with a pillow should quite her down for a bit !!


----------



## caleath

Night Ron and Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, overcast here at the moment but forcasted to clear up and be a nice day, well above freezing and very calm.
Ron,..the fruit diet is actually slowing me down but this is the last day of that, real food again tomorrow. Well off to the dentist for my 6 month cleaning and seal work.


----------



## caleath

Stormed here all night...somehow ended up with a broken window here in the bedroom...just the outside glass so far.


I think I had better throw a saw in the van though...man it sure was rough last night.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Stormed here all night...somehow ended up with a broken window here in the bedroom...just the outside glass so far.
> 
> 
> I think I had better throw a saw in the van though...man it sure was rough last night.


 
Whaddaheck goin on down thar Cliffy ?? 
is all that normal weather ?
how window get broken ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Sorry to hear about that storm Cliff, Gives you more of a reason to cut wood 
How is that 066 of yours coming anyway? Working on my C5 Homelite today, this one sure is a challenge for me. 
More rain today, The creek next to me is on the rise. Might have to roll up my pants today uttahere2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just a bump to keep us up on the first page, sun came out and its a really nice day here.


----------



## caleath

Ron normal weather for us. You guys get snow we get this...its doing it again right now as a matter of fact.

It probabaly wont stop this crap until end of May or so...then the big ones come along...not as frequent but worse.


----------



## farrell

i know how you guys feel. the only nice day we have had in the last like two weeks was saturday. supposed to storm the next three days here but the weekend may be nice. i am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## roncoinc

Overcast but mild..
planted my peas in the garden.
fixed a lawn tractor starting problem.
started veggie seeds in a starting box.
workin on a puter..
Think i'll finish porting the husky 365 jug i was workin on,wont need pix anymore the way things have taken off now.


----------



## caleath

Weather Maps


all day long...hail and high winds earlier...sure does get old.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sorry to hear about that storm Cliff, Gives you more of a reason to cut wood
> How is that 066 of yours coming anyway? Working on my C5 Homelite today, this one sure is a challenge for me.
> More rain today, The creek next to me is on the rise. Might have to roll up my pants today uttahere2:


 
I havent touched it yet Jacob...in a Rubbermaid tote .


----------



## pioneerguy600

That sure is crappy weather Cliff, hope you don`t take a direct hit. I will take a little snow and cold over that wind all the time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Overcast but mild..
> planted my peas in the garden.
> fixed a lawn tractor starting problem.
> started veggie seeds in a starting box.
> workin on a puter..
> Think i'll finish porting the husky 365 jug i was workin on,wont need pix anymore the way things have taken off now.


 
Sure Ron,..keep taking picts of the Husky cylinder, it is very different from the creamsicle.


----------



## caleath

Ron I will be getting to one sooner or later...I have the Jonsered and the 266 here...not sure on plans for the 266 but I like the looks of the jonny


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just a bump to keep us up on the first page, sun came out and its a really nice day here.


 
The sun sure was nice but the JD 200 with the thumb was even nicer !


----------



## RandyMac

We have 1/2 sun, 1/2 heavy mist/showers, with a breeze from the West, low 50s.

I'll be headed to the shop in a bit, cleaning and tinkering with 82cc McCullochs. I have a used cylinder from a PM80, I'll clean it it some and get some shots of it and a Pioneer bar.

Life begins at 80cc


----------



## barneyrb

RandyMac said:


> We have 1/2 sun, 1/2 heavy mist/showers, with a breeze from the West, low 50s.
> 
> I'll be headed to the shop in a bit, cleaning and tinkering with 82cc McCullochs. I have a used cylinder from a PM80, I'll clean it it some and get some shots of it and a Pioneer bar.
> 
> Life begins at 80cc


 
What happened to "6 cubes, go forth and fear no evil"?


----------



## RandyMac

anything with less than 80cc is a backyard saw.


----------



## roncoinc

barneyrb said:


> What happened to "6 cubes, go forth and fear no evil"?


 
He probly found out 6ci is less than 100cc !!


----------



## dancan

I bore cut lots of the wood on the last job ..... and got it all done with less than 6 cubes but I did bring 305cc worth of saws .
The Stihl's got more work done than the Huskies .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sup guys, who`s portin what?


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,seems to some the starting of the grinding can be intimidating..
heres how to get around that..
most grinders have a speed setting,try starting about 1/2 speed..
heres a pic of how i start...go for the middle of the mark but stop short..







From there you can work the tool as you want and have the center to go back to for referance..as you work the rest of the area it will work it's way toward the mark..
like this..






then you can carefully blend everything in to make the transitions smooth and take out excess metal and not have to worry about the tool jumping and getting out of control.
on the exhaust port the rings need to blend in smoothly so the rounding effect is a nice thing.. now where you have ground may leave a sharp edge so that needs to be smoothed..i use this to touch the new edge to give a slight bevel to make it easy..






the pix are not finished product but what i took as i went along..
all could be left as is depending on how much further you want to go...starting easy is not a bad thing 
as experiance grows and confidence grows,and knowledge is gained a lot more can be done but there is a lot to be said for starting out small..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good work and explanation of procedure you are doing there Ron.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll Creek is up, about to reach the house :bang:
Ordered a carb kit for my husky 181.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good work and explanation of procedure you are doing there Ron.


 
Very GOOD!! He makes it look so easy.But I know all to well it AINT!! Till you did a bunch of them LOL Thanks so much for helping us doofs like me LOL I have a junk jug off a 3300 to start with sometime when I know a lot more.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll Creek is up, about to reach the house :bang:
> Ordered a carb kit for my husky 181.


 
CHIT!!!!! Got a boat handy?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Very GOOD!! He makes it look so easy.But I know all to well it AINT!! Till you did a bunch of them LOL Thanks so much for helping us doofs like me LOL I have a junk jug off a 3300 to start with sometime when I know a lot more.


 
Hey Bone !! ya know what ?? it IS easy !!
tell ya what,, i aint neva see a jug couldnt lose 2mm a side off the exhaust port.. grab one and put some marks in it about 2mm in and give it a try like i showed..go slow and easy and follow the pix and enjoy  you will then see how easy it is to get started...
the feel for the grinder and getting over the fear is the hardest part..
now knowing how FAR to grind and WHY is another thing


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll Creek is up, about to reach the house :bang:
> Ordered a carb kit for my husky 181.


 
AH,,water cooled Tv eh ?? LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good work and explanation of procedure you are doing there Ron.


 
jerry,,i'm running out of room for stars on my forehead 
guess i'll have to take a shower so i can start over ?? 
i think the starting part may be the hardest for some..
i remember back in the early 80's with a $5K snowmobile engine sitting in front of me and the owner handing me a grinder telling me to " go ahead ! " .. so i was thinking if if i go mild i cant go wrong and ruin anything 
as long as he saw alumn chips and a performance increase he was happy !!
he wasnt happy he didnt win but i was happy i dint ruin the engine !!
so,,,the starting mild may be a good way to start ...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey Bone !! ya know what ?? it IS easy !!
> tell ya what,, i aint neva see a jug couldnt lose 2mm a side off the exhaust port.. grab one and put some marks in it about 2mm in and give it a try like i showed..go slow and easy and follow the pix and enjoy  you will then see how easy it is to get started...
> the feel for the grinder and getting over the fear is the hardest part..
> now knowing how FAR to grind and WHY is another thing


 
Soon as I get caught up on everything I got going right now LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hello gents. Ron you can start watching your mail. I am going to turn a 49cc saw into a 54cc saw tonight and also try my hand at removing the base gasket. After that, I am going to take a few pics of a certain 120si jug and let you guys see what you think and how I should proceed. Should be a fun night. I'll be back in a few.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Hello gents. Ron you can start watching your mail. I am going to turn a 49cc saw into a 54cc saw tonight and also try my hand at removing the base gasket. After that, I am going to take a few pics of a certain 120si jug and let you guys see what you think and how I should proceed. Should be a fun night. I'll be back in a few.


 
Uh Jim,, ?? BEFORE removing the base gasket there are things to do ? before loosening the jug..


----------



## jimdad07

I know what you are saying Ron, you are saying to measure the squish first. I have not removed the base gasket yet, I wanted to see if the new part would fit the saw. It did after a little bit of modifying. The base bolt holes had to be drilled a little bigger, the piston was too big to complete the stroke, meaning it got hung up on the crankcase opening (right or wrong it fits now) and there is an extra impulse hose nipple. The crankcase of the saw has one and so does the new jug. Before you type loud at me, I traced around the new piston where it was hitting the case and ground just enough for it to be a tight but smooth fit, btw I got my dremel working. I have to measure the squish now and plug up that extra impules nipple, might braze it shut but will see what you guys think first.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Cliff, how's it going?


----------



## jimdad07

Anybody? You're forcing me to venture out of this thread, out of my comfort zone.


----------



## jimdad07

Thank God you are there Jerry, I just had to post in the Poulan thread.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Jim!


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Jacob. How's the water level treating you these days?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

About the highest i have ever seen it, I had to take the girlfriend home early today was afraid id never get her home if i didn't. But that ment she could have stayed all night... Crap didnt think of that!  

Anywho, If it does go up anymore Im gonna have to move my stash of logs, lord willing it doesnt get to my saws! Finally figured out what was wrong with my Husky, It had dirt and grime in the carb. I cleaned it once before but it was in one of the holes in the diaphragm that drains down and i thought it was supposed to be there. But cleaned it out and she runs like a top :msp_tongue:

Are you wanting to sell that flattop Cliff?


----------



## jimdad07

You better get your saws to higher ground, hate to see anything happen to them.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Amen brother! There already all on the bench. 

Also today I got to working on my Homelite Zip im thinking of porting it. I want alittle more chain speed So i would have to grind down the base am i right?


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Amen brother! There already all on the bench.
> 
> Also today I got to working on my Homelite Zip im thinking of porting it. I want alittle more chain speed So i would have to grind down the base am i right?


 
That one is a little beyond my knowledge, but I would think that if you grind down the base you would be messing with your timing and raising your compression, making the saw have more torque.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> That one is a little beyond my knowledge, but I would think that if you grind down the base you would be messing with your timing and raising your compression, making the saw have more torque.


 
That would make sense wouldn't it? I about got it tore down. I think i need Jerry, or Ron? JERRY
RON


----------



## jimdad07

Well Jacob, it's time for me to hit the sack. Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That would make sense wouldn't it? I about got it tore down. I think i need Jerry, or Ron? JERRY
> RON


 
Where are the gurus tonight?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Night Jim. 

Tbone- Im sure there asleep, them old Hogies


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Night Jim.
> 
> Tbone- Im sure there asleep, them old Hogies


 
I should be :msp_confused:


----------



## RandyMac

Zippity Doo DAA!
Old blue vertical cylinder Homelite. First you need a four petal reed cage/manifold from another Homie. If it has that odd brown tube air filter, put it away and get a paper one, I think Napa has them, I'll see if I have the number. Since the cylinder lifts off, the rest should straight forward. 
Do you have the cylinder shroud?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I should be too probably, I gotta get up at 530 :msp_ohmy:

Randy are you talking to me? lol


----------



## RandyMac

You playin' with a Zip?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Yep, A red one. Almost NOS. But i got it for free so it dont matter if i ruin the cylinder


----------



## RandyMac

Just 'cause it was free doesn't mean it doesn't need respect. Since it's "new" getting an extra bean or two shouldn't be hard.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Id much rather start my porting on the zip then my 066 hehe :msp_smile:

What should i do with the transfers Randy?


----------



## RandyMac

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Id much rather start my porting on the zip then my 066 hehe :msp_smile:
> 
> What should i do with the transfers Randy?


 
Clueless.
I understand the basic process, beyond that...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ok thanks Randy Time for bed! Im whooopped!


----------



## 056 kid

Don't "test" port the old classic saw, it has been around for a long time.


----------



## caleath

Sorry wasnt on last night..didnt get home from work until 12am. Storms pretty bad and lots of power out. I think we are in for the same tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, overcast and a little mist from time to time, currently calm and +8.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jacob,...porting an old saw like a Zip is quite different from a more modern chainsaw cylinder setup, it is a reed intake setup ,..not a piston ported setup like we all like to port. Reed valve saws were known for their slower RPM`s and they made great torque. To get more RPM and still have power more things need to be done other than enlarging the ports.
Randy already mentioned the triple reed block setup or pyrimid reed setups to allow more flow, different type reed petal materials like the ones made by Boyesen reed will allow the engine to be more responsive. The older reed valve saws are not a good choice to go porting on.


----------



## caleath

Yep watching the news...gonna be worse tonight. Not sure how many tornadoes we had last night....lots of limbs down.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Yep watching the news...gonna be worse tonight. Not sure how many tornadoes we had last night....lots of limbs down.


 
Its a wonder there are any trees left in your area.


----------



## caleath

Jacob dont you dare ruin that old saw. Dont make me come up there.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its a wonder there are any trees left in your area.


 
Its a small wonder. I havent been out and about today. Just what I saw on the way home at 12 am.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Always a big mess after a big blow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I reccomend that Jacob find a cheap Poulan or newer plastic Homelite and start porting work on them. They are avaliable cheap and respond well to port work.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I have a Poulan! but its a newer one. All well :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## firefighter33

Thats what im going to do. I have a wild thang with a pair of cylinders just waiting to get some grinding but i just dont get it yet?? Im more of a hands on but no one around here to show me. Maybe i could post some pics and u guys could help?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Better choice Jacob, better to work over a new Poulan, it will benifit more from a port job.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure thing ff33, you post picts and we will all pitch in.


----------



## roncoinc

50 deg and overcast this morning..will take that over tornadoes any day !!
Durn Cliff,you got that shelter built yet ?? i think i would turn it into a family bedroom and sleep safe at night.
hope you dont live close to any mobile home parks,,they seem to be tornadoe and hurricane magnets 

I must have missed the details on Jim's mod job,putting diff p&c on what ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am in the dark on Jim`s cylinder swap also, did not see a previous post about what cylinder he is swapping.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will post some more picts of the 034 super cylinder and piston when Cliff is ready to carry on with his port work. The saw I did this work on is now happily making chips, it is much faster than it was, I could make it faster easily but I am looking for longetivity.


----------



## farrell

afternoon guys! i have decided after thinking about it that im gonna get an oem starter for my 372. i had bought an aftermarket one just trying to save some money on the rebuild. that starter has caused issues twice now (first the pulley shattered and second the knot got sucked out and wrapped around the pawls) and i am not gonna ruin the saw cause of it. i have learned my lesson. this saw is fast becoming my favorite other than for the few headaches that have come from building my own saw.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys. I got that cylinder in for my Craftsman saw that was given to me. I went to put it on and found that there were some differences. The new cylinder and piston I got was supposed to be a Poulan 3300 set up, which is supposed to fit on this Craftsman 3.0 I have here with the burnt up p+c, I do know that the 3300 is a bigger p+c than the 3.0 but that was the plan. I decided that I would try to make it work, if I am wrong then I am out about $65.00, I don't want to be out that but I thought I would rather learn on this than one of my big saws. Here is what was different: 1. The Craftsman case has a nipple on it for the impulse hose, so does the new cylinder 2. The bolt holes on the cylinder were off very slightly, but enough to not be able to bolt the cylinder down 3. The part of the crankcase where the piston fits into when the saw at BDC was just barely too small to accomidate the new piston. I traced out the piston on the crankcase while the piston was installed and removed just enough for the new piston to fit. Our camera is on the fritz, but as soon as I figure that one out, I will take some pics for you guys.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Cliff.


----------



## jimdad07

jimdad07 said:


> I know what you are saying Ron, you are saying to measure the squish first. I have not removed the base gasket yet, I wanted to see if the new part would fit the saw. It did after a little bit of modifying. The base bolt holes had to be drilled a little bigger, the piston was too big to complete the stroke, meaning it got hung up on the crankcase opening (right or wrong it fits now) and there is an extra impulse hose nipple. The crankcase of the saw has one and so does the new jug. Before you type loud at me, I traced around the new piston where it was hitting the case and ground just enough for it to be a tight but smooth fit, btw I got my dremel working. I have to measure the squish now and plug up that extra impules nipple, might braze it shut but will see what you guys think first.


 
Seemed everyone was to bed by the time I came back in and posted.


----------



## caleath

he all..we are expecting bad stuff again...I am going to try and get a nap before it blows in.

I will get with you guys later.


----------



## chipherder

Stay safe Cliff, weather channel is predicting some nasty stuff.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

looks like maybe one more day of this. batten down the hatches, thar she blows. keep your heads above water and don't drive through running water over 12" deep.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see a lot of you fellas are in a storm belt, stay safe and I hope the water does not rise high enough to damage your properties.


----------



## jimdad07

Stay safe Cliff, Jacob and the rest in the storms. Been a bad spring for sure. I'll be back in a bit. Got the camera working right, I'm going to take some pics of that Craftsman and continue on the journey of education. If I can make this one work I'll be very happy about it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## caleath

I got a small nap..up and at em. Its going to be a long night.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I got a small nap..up and at em. Its going to be a long night.


 
Try to stay safe down there.Getting some bad stuff my way tonight to.But not as bad as your getting I think?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Your cylinder lookin like this one Cliff?


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,as usuall nothing went according to plan today..
with the jug for the 365 done i burned out the muffler and got it painted and on the woodstove..kinda warm to run the stove but better warm than cool..
was going to clean up the saw and put it back together but somebody showed up with some monitors and tv's..
one was a nice 19 inch widescreen monitor,had to replace all four backlights but but works super now..then two 17 in monitors and a 15 in...the Tv has a bad inverter so it's junk..
want to help the sugar farm cut wood for the evaporator this week and would like to use the 365 so will try to get to that tomorrow..
now i just remembered i didnt do anything with the upper transfers,, oh well,will still be better than it was


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your cylinder lookin like this one Cliff?


 
Oohh,,,nice,,,warm fuzzy towel  
what happened to the blue led light ??


----------



## Cantdog

Pretty darn quiet in here tonight.......


----------



## jimdad07

It sure is quiet Robin. I've been out in my shop working on that Craftsman 3.0 I was given, been doing a little modifications to it to make parts that don't belong fit and hopefully work. I am working on getting up the pics of it right now.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Pretty darn quiet in here tonight.......


 
Wernt to durn quite this mornin whe them T-storms came thru !!
you get em ??


----------



## jimdad07

Evening Ron, we just got a good batch of them come through here, better watch out your way.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Wernt to durn quite this mornin whe them T-storms came thru !!
> you get em ??



No...just rain and drizzle here today.......and aggravating chainsaws...was going to put a new U-Joint it the truck but had such a poor go of it with the saws I didn't dare....


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oohh,,,nice,,,warm fuzzy towel
> what happened to the blue led light ??


 
Don`t always need to exploit the blue light to show the details, was hopeing Cliff had gotten this far by now. My saw has been running for 3 days now.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t always need to exploit the blue light to show the details, was hopeing Cliff had gotten this far by now. My saw has been running for 3 days now.


 
Well,he's fighting tornado's you know !!
he dont have the luxury of eating fresh fruit all day long


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am off the fruit diet today, had a 48 oz moose steak and all the fixins this evening,..yummy.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am off the fruit diet today, had a 48 oz moose steak and all the fixins this evening,..yummy.


 
Your eating good today LOL I got that 031 running today.Moved that module to the outside of the saw.Starts right up and stays running LOL PITA saw


----------



## jimdad07

Here you go guys, sorry there are no before pics. Hope it is clear what I am trying to do. Hopefully it's not a [email protected]$$ move.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Keep those modules cool and they work much better and last longer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looking good Jim, hope you got plenty of skirt clearance on the base , did you have to slot the screw holes in the cylinder base?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keep those modules cool and they work much better and last longer.


 
Thanks for all your help.I have no idea what I would have done with out it?Did not know they get so hot so easy?Now to give it a good work out to see how its going to act?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looking good Jim, hope you got plenty of skirt clearance on the base , did you have to slot the screw holes in the cylinder base?


I only had to a very little bit, they were only off by about an 1/8" altogether, I split the difference and it worked out well. The first couple of pics are of the grinding I did on the crankcase. My big concern is the extra impulse nipple, I just had to break out the solder iron to say I did it on a saw. I soldered the nipple shut with electrical solder because I was afraid of putting too much heat on the nipple, you think it will work alright? The compression is not half bad either.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea,..you are just blocking off the impulse which is run off the crankcase pressure differences, they only amount to a couple lbs at most.


----------



## pioneerguy600

yes I knew those modules get hot, I mount them where the air from the flywheel can keep them cool.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I only had to a very little bit, they were only off by about an 1/8" altogether, I split the difference and it worked out well. The first couple of pics are of the grinding I did on the crankcase. My big concern is the extra impulse nipple, I just had to break out the solder iron to say I did it on a saw. I soldered the nipple shut with electrical solder because I was afraid of putting too much heat on the nipple, you think it will work alright? The compression is not half bad either.


 
I wonder what P&C you have?I did 3 of these swaps on Craftsman saws and everything bolted right together?None of the cylinders I used had the impulse coming off the cylinder?


----------



## jimdad07

I did get a little practice with my dremel out of the deal. I was going to start porting the 120si first, but this part came in and I thought it was going to be a simple project. Now I can't stop until it's done.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I wonder what P&C you have?I did 3 of these swaps on Craftsman saws and everything bolted right together?None of the cylinders I used had the impulse coming off the cylinder?


 
I wonder if it is off of a PP330? I am having a little more fun figuring this out than just having it go together with no issues. This is how I learn.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well its that time again,..Nytol


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Jerry, have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Jacob, how are you faring down there tonight? Everybody safe?


----------



## farrell

evening boys! having fun?


----------



## jimdad07

Hello Adam, good to see you back around again. How goes it today?


----------



## farrell

just got home from work a little bit ago. everything is just peachy here, and yourself? got to get parts ordered for the 372 after the issues this weekend. trying to sell a 350 since i really dont need 3 50cc saws and so i can get other parts.


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening Randy. Thanks for the input over in the Poulan thread. Seems to have been quiet here for a couple of days.


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> just got home from work a little bit ago. everything is just peachy here, and yourself? got to get parts ordered for the 372 after the issues this weekend. trying to sell a 350 since i really dont need 3 50cc saws and so i can get other parts.


 
Haven't been too bad. Just working and living the dream.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Haven't been too bad. Just working and living the dream.


 
yep i know how that is.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night guys. Hope everyone has a good day tomorrow.


----------



## farrell

nite jim


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Adam.


----------



## caleath

Ok now I am back...so I see its not the same without me?:msp_rolleyes: If this weather would play fair I would be done Jerry...the piston and cylinder are sitting next to my bed. I got a thing done this week. Well other than rake in some ot...4 more hours and we are into DT for the rest of the week. :msp_wink:

I am beat..and could get called back out so nighty night ...cya later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, overcast wet and gloomy here, no wind and in the +7-8 range. Got a hemlock to take down today, only a small one around 25" on the butt and 65' high but its hemmed in between two buildings and power wires just beyond the direction of fall. I have about 4' on either side for clearance and should have 6-8' on the top. Also have to miss a water service standpipe.
Going to use one of my recently refurbed P62`s with a 32" bar for this tree, should be a piece of cake.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep...Gloomy here too......good luck with that hemlock. I gotta do that U-Joint first thing this morning then it's back into the saw world...two to order parts for and two to get running....very damp out....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks Robin,..everyone have a safe day.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys, have a good day. Be safe Jerry, probably don't need to tell you that.


----------



## caleath

Looks all quiet on the home front for a few days. I am glad...I like the extra money but truthfully I dont care for being out in storms...I dont care for the lightning a bit.

Hopefully we can get back to some saws tonight. I am going buy to order the bearings I need this afternoon.

Looks like I will be in for some more storm damage cleanup south of here this weekend. Another tornado hit a small community called Ben Wheeler. I will know more later today.


----------



## caleath

I am not sure how much lightning you guys get to see. My buddy caught this by accident last night....awesome stuff.


----------



## farrell

glad all is good caleath. pretty pic, ugly storm!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I am not sure how much lightning you guys get to see. My buddy caught this by accident last night....awesome stuff.


 
Like that pic.Just don't want to be there!


----------



## jimdad07

Wow Cliff, your buddy got real lucky to catch that hit, that is amazing. I'll take -10*F and 3' of snow any day over that mess.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Happy you are safe Cliff, that must be quite a storm but that is a great pict of the lightning. A storm like that is a steel communication tower erectors nightmare. I have no picts to share but I have survived two very close misses.


----------



## roncoinc

Yup,scary looking lightning !!!
Also will take some snow as weather of preferance over tornado's and such.. Jim,heard of a small tornado down in suckyuse yestday i think ?

Waiting on a call back for some tree cutting up and free wood job.
sunshine out now  maybe split wood later


----------



## pioneerguy600

Took two trees down this morning, all cut up now and the whole site cleaned up. Been damp with a little mist but overall pretty good day for tree felling.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Took two trees down this morning, all cut up now and the whole site cleaned up. Been damp with a little mist but overall pretty good day for tree felling.


 
Glad everything went good for you.Took that 031 out for a try.Its holding up better than I am LOL My back could only take about 20 mins.:msp_mad:


----------



## caleath

You guys sure are slackin....all quiet here for now anyway.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Today was not the best I ever had on tree felling. When we got to the place to drop the tree there was a crowd already gathered to watch this guy come drop a tree that has huge saws. Anticipation was running high and rumors were abundant. Some thought we were going to take the tree down from the top ,others argued we were lifting it out, still others figured we would just drop it. Lots of questions were being asked as we unloaded the gear and I actually had to put one of the crew on crowd control.
I busied myself with sizing up the tree, checking for lean, loading of canopy and how the wind was affecting the direction of fall, clearances were tight. I marked the spot out 50' from the base where the center of the tree should fall/hit and how far out the top would end up at, placed marker stakes.
Got the P62 fired up, recoil near tore my right hand and fingers off, this saw is gettin broke in,..daumm. Mark out the face cut and the height of the backcut with the saw chain kerf in the bark. Now I am ready, got the PPE gear all on so flip down the visor and make both face cuts, wedge comes out pict perfect. I take a look around to make sure all is clear and under control. It is then that I notice an older man standing off to the side away from the crowd,..he is tall and rugged looking for a 70-75 year old and he is leaning on a walking staff watching my every move with great intrest. I have to get on with the felling so I again flip the visor down as all is clear around me. Set the bar/chain at my prescribed back cut line and pull the trigger, the P62 snorts to life and the chips are flyin, seemed like 15 seconds and I stopped co check my hinge, just a couple more inches forward on my off side and the hinge would be equal at about 1 1/2" right across, I set a wedge and then nerf the bar ahead , the gap starts to open on the backcut, pull out the bar and make a couple steps back. It was then that I knew all was not going to be right, I held my breath and I think my heart came up in my throat. A hundred thoughts ran crazily through my brain ,what if and what not , shoulda, woulda and if only were some of them. The crash came all too soon and the debris flew, sticks and broken branches cracked, split and were tossed about. Next thing I hear is people cheering and I look around to see what`s up, see people with cameras taking picts of a tree felling that went wrong. Some are slapping backs, high fives and laughter were abundant.
Well now I have to inspect where I went wrong, wading up through the brush, broken limbs and sticks I see my center marker,...it is off side at least 6",..oh god,..now to look at the top out marker,...man,..even worse. The tree is at least 2' shorter than where my marker lay. That`s it,...I am getting too old for this stuff and am not on top of my game anymore...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Today was not the best I ever had on tree felling. When we got to the place to drop the tree there was a crowd already gathered to watch this guy come drop a tree that has huge saws. Anticipation was running high and rumors were abundant. Some thought we were going to take the tree down from the top ,others argued we were lifting it out, still others figured we would just drop it. Lots of questions were being asked as we unloaded the gear and I actually had to put one of the crew on crowd control.
> I busied myself with sizing up the tree, checking for lean, loading of canopy and how the wind was affecting the direction of fall, clearances were tight. I marked the spot out 50' from the base where the center of the tree should fall/hit and how far out the top would end up at, placed marker stakes.
> Got the P62 fired up, recoil near tore my right hand and fingers off, this saw is gettin broke in,..daumm. Mark out the face cut and the height of the backcut with the saw chain kerf in the bark. Now I am ready, got the PPE gear all on so flip down the visor and make both face cuts, wedge comes out pict perfect. I take a look around to make sure all is clear and under control. It is then that I notice an older man standing off to the side away from the crowd,..he is tall and rugged looking for a 70-75 year old and he is leaning on a walking staff watching my every move with great intrest. I have to get on with the felling so I again flip the visor down as all is clear around me. Set the bar/chain at my prescribed back cut line and pull the trigger, the P62 snorts to life and the chips are flyin, seemed like 15 seconds and I stopped co check my hinge, just a couple more inches forward on my off side and the hinge would be equal at about 1 1/2" right across, I set a wedge and then nerf the bar ahead , the gap starts to open on the backcut, pull out the bar and make a couple steps back. It was then that I knew all was not going to be right, I held my breath and I think my heart came up in my throat. A hundred thoughts ran crazily through my brain ,what if and what not , shoulda, woulda and if only were some of them. The crash came all too soon and the debris flew, sticks and broken branches cracked, split and were tossed about. Next thing I hear is people cheering and I look around to see what`s up, see people with cameras taking picts of a tree felling that went wrong. Some are slapping backs, high fives and laughter were abundant.
> Well now I have to inspect where I went wrong, wading up through the brush, broken limbs and sticks I see my center marker,...it is off side at least 6",..oh god,..now to look at the top out marker,...man,..even worse. The tree is at least 2' shorter than where my marker lay. That`s it,...I am getting too old for this stuff and am not on top of my game anymore...LOL


 
6" off?I am happy when I get with in 6'But I only drop them in the woods.Never close to anything LOL No body hurt nothing broke.Sounds perfect to me LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

In the woods that would be very acceptable, in close tolerance felling that is also quite acceptable but I like to keep it as tight as possible. It went down without touching anything else, no damage done and no one hurt.
The older gent I mentioned in my first post hung around an I got to talk to him. He asked if I was from the West coast? I said no, why do you ask? He replied with you are running a West coast saw and you appear to know how to fall trees. We talked and laughed for a few minutes and he told me he grew up on the big island and was a trucker for 40 years before retiring on this coast. He was a real nice old gent but you could tell he knew what he was talking about and had lived the talk.


----------



## jimdad07

There are a ton of variables that could have changed your "terrible tree felling". You may not have missed anything, you know how quick a gust can kick up and it doesn't take much if the branches are thick, but I think you know more about it than I could learn in this lifetime.


----------



## jimdad07

I'll be back in a bit. Going to get back to work on my Frankensaw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been felling trees for a long spell alright but you never know when one will go wrong. Sizing them up takes some experience and time to read all the affecting forces that come into play. The two trees I dropped today were not real large but would do a lot of damage if they went astray, they were both close to residences and had buried services on both sides plus nice green growing shrubs the owners would rather no have them damaged.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Couple of picts of the second tree I dropped today;


----------



## caleath

Nice job Jerry...with story and trees.... 


Had me a nap and ready to go..sure is quiet in here


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea its quiet, I am just talkin to myself and keepin the thread from sinking.


----------



## jimdad07

I'm back. FRANKENSAW LIVES!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had to modify the muffler to make it fit the new jug, but not by much, just had to oblong the bolt holes. I had the muffler apart and saw that someone had put stuff in there. Well that stuff that was in there now has a few bigger holes in it than it had. I don't even have it all back together yet, I just got the vent line done. Still have to put the front handle back on as well as the rest of the body.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Cliff. It has been very quiet in here the last few nights. I am not sure what's going on besides all Hell breaking lose down where Cliff is. The sky just opened up here and is dumping hard. Got my tools picked up outside just in time.


----------



## caleath

Sorry I havent been around...so you guys missed me? My dog just reminded me that I havent been around much either...big ole lick in the face...yuck.

I hope Jacob is ok..when I looked at the weather this am...they were gettin hammered.

Jim that stuff is called rain and you can keep it.


----------



## caleath

Way to go Jim on the saw...we expect a video of some kind


----------



## pioneerguy600

The lil 034 Super got some more run time today, its running a new 20" Stihl ES bar and 3/8"chisel chain. Cuts real nice and the rings are seating well.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Sorry I havent been around...so you guys missed me? My dog just reminded me that I havent been around much either...big ole lick in the face...yuck.
> 
> I hope Jacob is ok..when I looked at the weather this am...they were gettin hammered.
> 
> Jim that stuff is called rain and you can keep it.


 
No, you can keep that rain for a bit. It has rained up here 17 days so far this month. The ten day, if you can believe it, looks like all rain except for the weekend. I hope Jacob is well as well.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Couple of picts of the second tree I dropped today;


 
Nice job.I like that P62!! They hard to come by?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Way to go Jim on the saw...we expect a video of some kind


 
When she's all done, you will have a video of some kind. Have to have some proof. Can't call it a true runner yet until I put some time on the chain and make sure I have it right where I want it.


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim,..I hope your Craftsman turns out to run as good as mine does, I never use it anymore but it was given to me by an old engineer friend of mine before he passed, he had cut three small trees off his lawn with it.


----------



## caleath

Jerry I am looking forward to gettin mine done...I forgot to go by the dealer today and get bearings...but I will call them in the am.

This new job is great but its alot like being a fireman. Polish the truck, clean the firehouse...not much going on then...wham...all heck breaks loose. I am ready for a brake and getting back to some good quality goofin off and learning.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jim,..I hope your Craftsman turns out to run as good as mine does, I never use it anymore but it was given to me by an old engineer friend of mine before he passed, he had cut three small trees off his lawn with it.


 
I hope so too Jerry. I have to say that this one has been my most fun saw project yet. If it stays going I will be a very happy camper.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Sorry I havent been around...so you guys missed me? My dog just reminded me that I havent been around much either...big ole lick in the face...yuck.
> 
> I hope Jacob is ok..when I looked at the weather this am...they were gettin hammered.
> 
> Jim that stuff is called rain and you can keep it.


 
Bout time you get back to porting aint it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

The P62 is not real hard to come by but expect to pay a premium for them, they are highly regarded by a good many Pioneer fans and few of them will ever let one go.


----------



## caleath

Chompin at the bit are you Jon. How about those lower transfers Jerry??


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Cliff. It has been very quiet in here the last few nights. I am not sure what's going on besides all Hell breaking lose down where Cliff is. The sky just opened up here and is dumping hard. Got my tools picked up outside just in time.


 
Getting dumped on here right now.May be some bad ones tonight?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The P62 is not real hard to come by but expect to pay a premium for them, they are highly regarded by a good many Pioneer fans and few of them will ever let one go.


 
Figgers LOL I will keep my eye out.One of these days I might find a cheap one?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff,..did you see the pict of the cylinder I posted last evening?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Figgers LOL I will keep my eye out.One of these days I might find a cheap one?


 
Well it depends on what you call cheap.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well it depends on what you call cheap.


 
100.00 range


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 100.00 range


 
LOL,..you might get the cylinder less the piston for that,..LOL
But you never know, keep an eye peeled.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Chompin at the bit are you Jon. How about those lower transfers Jerry??


 
Yep LOL the more I see the more I learn.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> lol,..you might get the cylinder less the piston for that,..lol


 
lmao


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have picked a couple of parts P62 up for about that price, the modules on them go for $70-75 alone.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cliff,..did you see the pict of the cylinder I posted last evening?


 
It was real purdy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It was real purdy!


 
Thanks Jim,..I was hoping Cliff saw it to give him some ideas of where to go on his cylinder.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Jim,..I was hoping Cliff saw it to give him some ideas of where to go on his cylinder.


 
If he hasn't seen it, he's probably looking through right now I'll bet. He's missed some the last few days.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anyone hear from Ron?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea,..Cliff missed a couple of pages.


----------



## jimdad07

I have not seen hide nor hair of him in quite a bit. Hope he's well. It's getting so that if one of the regulars here don't post, I start to think there is something wrong.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have not seen hide nor hair of him in quite a bit. Hope he's well. It's getting so that if one of the regulars here don't post, I start to think there is something wrong.


 
Same here Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The P62 got some oil and sawdust on it today, the comp is starting to max out on it now and it needs a bigger recoil handle. Seriously thinking about a Stihl Elastostart as a replacement.


----------



## jimdad07

That's a good looking saw. I don't know anything about them, what can you tell me? We are close enough to Canada here that there are some Pioneers kicking around here and there. That one dealer I told you about who has all the saws sitting in the rain has a bunch of Pioneers kicking around. Guess what? He won't give any of them up either.


----------



## jimdad07

I hate to leave you hanging Jerry, but I have to hit the sack early tonight, I had today off and the work phone went off all day like crazy. There is talk of pulling a double tomorrow to find a refrigerant leak in a super market.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim,...I could give you a link to Mike Acres site so you can read all the technical specs about these saws but first I will tell you these are the big bad boys of the old Pioneer chainsaws. They are reed valve saws and a very different breed from todays 98 cc chainsaws. They have good cutting speed and really strong torque, good anti vibe and not really that heavy. I can and do even limb with mine.


----------



## caleath

back. Jerry i missed it


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> back. Jerry i missed it


 
I can post it again if you want.


----------



## caleath

Ok I found it...

I hate when work gets in the way of some fun...sometimes.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jim,...I could give you a link to Mike Acres site so you can read all the technical specs about these saws but first I will tell you these are the big bad boys of the old Pioneer chainsaws. They are reed valve saws and a very different breed from todays 98 cc chainsaws. They have good cutting speed and really strong torque, good anti vibe and not really that heavy. I can and do even limb with mine.


 
I think I will just have to save a few more bucks back and look around for one of them.Sounds like a great saw to me.Oh chit there goes that CAD again


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I hate to leave you hanging Jerry, but I have to hit the sack early tonight, I had today off and the work phone went off all day like crazy. There is talk of pulling a double tomorrow to find a refrigerant leak in a super market.


 
Good luck with work LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Here it is again;


----------



## caleath

this one


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> this one


 
That one shows most of what can be done to the ports and transfers.


----------



## caleath

Do you use those stones on these cylinders? I was taught that was a no no...but it was mostly with the bench grinders...


----------



## caleath

Thats alot removed in that bottom transfer...how far do we taper that in the direction of the intake port?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Here is a pict of the lower transfer blended down to the base,


----------



## caleath

When I looked at your exhaust port a light went on....how did I remove so much meat....? I had no idea that much was coming out.....never again thats for sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Do you use those stones on these cylinders? I was taught that was a no no...but it was mostly with the bench grinders...


 
No ,..Cliff I use double cut carbide burr bits on an air die grinder, they are fast and you need to know how to use/ handle them.


----------



## caleath

Man thats alot on that transfer....how far back do you take it...or just to the inside of the existing port.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Thats alot removed in that bottom transfer...how far do we taper that in the direction of the intake port?


 
You don`t need to taper the lowers over toward the intake, you could do that but there is no need at this stage, the upper transfers can only handle so much flow and the lower transfers are already more than 4 times larger than the uppers.
We do extend the upper transfers over toward the intake side to promote good mixing of fuel/air charge and to keep as much of that charge in the cylinder. We don`t want that charge escaping out the exhaust port.


----------



## caleath

Hey Jacob...you doing ok?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll Been real busy lately, Finally got that husky running just tonight. Runs like a top after a new carb kit. I still had 2 little filters or not sure what they really were but i couldnt find where they went so i didnt put them back in? Taking down some trees tomorrow in a guys yard. Pray for me please, Tomorrow I will learn how to top trees


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You don`t need to taper the lowers over toward the intake, you could do that but there is no need at this stage, the upper transfers can only handle so much flow and the lower transfers are already more than 4 times larger than the uppers.
> We do extend the upper transfers over toward the intake side to promote good mixing of fuel/air charge and to keep as much of that charge in the cylinder. We don`t want that charge escaping out the exhaust port.


 
Gotcha... how about at the bottom at the very bottom of the cylinder


----------



## barneyrb

pioneerguy600 said:


> No ,..Cliff I use double cut carbide burr bits on an air die grinder, they are fast and you need to know how to use/ handle them.


 
Jerry, I've gone to a foot control for my die grinder and it really made a difference in the way and amount of control I have now. 

LINEMASTER Switch Corporation - America's Foot Switch Leader


----------



## pioneerguy600

I cut/grind the upper transfers all the way up to the top of the upper transfers then widen the upper transfers over toward the intake side. On the 034 you can extend them just over 1/8" as you have to watch the piston ring ends at the keeper pins, the ring ends need cylinder wall to ride against, if they passed over an open port they would spring out and snag the edges of the opening.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Gotcha... how about at the bottom at the very bottom of the cylinder


 
Check post number 8091, the pict should show what you need to know.


----------



## caleath

barneyrb said:


> Jerry, I've gone to a foot control for my die grinder and it really made a difference in the way and amount of control I have now.
> 
> LINEMASTER Switch Corporation - America's Foot Switch Leader


 
Thats kewl...where did you find that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

barneyrb said:


> Jerry, I've gone to a foot control for my die grinder and it really made a difference in the way and amount of control I have now.
> 
> LINEMASTER Switch Corporation - America's Foot Switch Leader


 
Anything that makes it easier or better for your style or taste is good. I grew up with a die grinder in my hand so I can`t tell anyone else what is best or better for them, I can port a cylinder to where I want it in an hour and a half with just my die grinder regulating the speed with my thumb.


----------



## caleath

i have too Jerry...this new one has a tricky trigger on it..not hard for it to get out of hand...needs braking in.

Gotcha on that lower transfer jerry.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see Ron is peeking in.


----------



## caleath

Theres Ron


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> i have too Jerry...this new one has a tricky trigger on it..not hard for it to get out of hand...needs braking in.
> 
> Gotcha on that lower transfer jerry.:msp_biggrin:


 
Ok ,,..great,..I can explain it but a pict is worth many words.


----------



## caleath

Thats for sure Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff,..if you look at that cylinder pict with the lines running top to bottom you can see the upper transfers, the shiny part on the ends toward the intake port are where the upper transfers are extended over.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You can put a piece of foam under the die grinder trigger to make it respond slower to pressure on the trigger.


----------



## barneyrb

caleath said:


> Thats kewl...where did you find that?


 
I called the company and got the part number, you will need one port in and one port out, make sure you get the variable control. I then found one online, give ~$75. Put a quick disconnect in line with plenty of hose. I find it much easier if I drape the hose around my neck, sorta keeeps it out of the way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What,..Ron has left the house? He did not even say hello...:msp_confused:


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can put a piece of foam under the die grinder trigger to make it respond slower to pressure on the trigger.


 
Good idea ....


----------



## caleath

Thanks Randy...

I have one grinder that I would like to use something like that on.


----------



## roncoinc

Oh My,,heck of a day....
answered that ad i mentioned this morning for free wood i fyou take down the tree ..
was only a about 24 inch oak..
had one big limb to one side and a medium limb on the other side..
here is where i feel for Jerry getting old..i laid out my fall with a couple of sticks in the ground.. had a planted blue spruce one one side and some lilac bushes next to the house..
the big limb would take out the blue spruce and the small limb the lilacs..so,i planned on making the tree twist to bring the big limb counter clockwise up to the top and have the tree land on the smaller limb avoiding the lilac bushes next to the house..
well,,all went well and i smashed my sticks but the big limb ending up on top when the tree landed broke off and went off to the side into the lilac bushes !!  i was thinking i didnt want the big limb hitting first and make the trunk bounce off into the bushes,,or into the house..it SHOULDA worked !! yeh,,,so,,maybe i should cut a little slower and let a little more wood hang on and slow down the twist a bit and leave the big limb hit a little more to left of center instead of dead on... took some time explaining how trimming lilac bushes is a GOOD thing !! :msp_rolleyes:
used the homie 750 to fall it and my dolmars to limb and some poulans and the 84cc makita for the trunk.. didnt want to put the 394 in harms way,,it's my "signature" saw 
so dont feel bad Jerry,your not getting old,,your just getting more,,uh,,old ??  hey !! we aint spring chickens no more man !!


----------



## caleath

Hi Ron...whats shakin....


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is great Ron, sounds like the damage was minimal, a few bushes to trim out aint bad. Both my fells today went real well and no damage done, all cleaned up by noon.


----------



## caleath

Ron sounds like you guys had fun too...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh My,,heck of a day....
> answered that ad i mentioned this morning for free wood i fyou take down the tree ..
> was only a about 24 inch oak..
> had one big limb to one side and a medium limb on the other side..
> here is where i feel for Jerry getting old..i laid out my fall with a couple of sticks in the ground.. had a planted blue spruce one one side and some lilac bushes next to the house..
> the big limb would take out the blue spruce and the small limb the lilacs..so,i planned on making the tree twist to bring the big limb counter clockwise up to the top and have the tree land on the smaller limb avoiding the lilac bushes next to the house..
> well,,all went well and i smashed my sticks but the big limb ending up on top when the tree landed broke off and went off to the side into the lilac bushes !!  i was thinking i didnt want the big limb hitting first and make the trunk bounce off into the bushes,,or into the house..it SHOULDA worked !! yeh,,,so,,maybe i should cut a little slower and let a little more wood hang on and slow down the twist a bit and leave the big limb hit a little more to left of center instead of dead on... took some time explaining how trimming lilac bushes is a GOOD thing !! :msp_rolleyes:
> used the homie 750 to fall it and my dolmars to limb and some poulans and the 84cc makita for the trunk.. didnt want to put the 394 in harms way,,it's my "signature" saw
> so dont feel bad Jerry,your not getting old,,your just getting more,,uh,,old ??  hey !! we aint spring chickens no more man !!


 
You guys all out having fun all I did today was play with saws in my shop


----------



## pioneerguy600

The lil 034 got some run time today also, mostly limbing duty and a little bucking from the top down to 16" dia wood, then the P62 took over.


----------



## caleath

Jerry I will get that stuff done and put some pictures up. That cylinder is a work of art Jerry.


----------



## caleath

I think the 034 super is around 60ccs?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Jerry I will get that stuff done and put some pictures up. That cylinder is a work of art Jerry.


 
Thanks Cliff,..make sure you mark the edges of the piston skirt and the ring end locators on your cylinder base, then extend them down the inside of the cylinder, they are the lines that tell you how wide you can go on these cylinders.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is great Ron, sounds like the damage was minimal, a few bushes to trim out aint bad. Both my fells today went real well and no damage done, all cleaned up by noon.


 
yeh,,aint like fallin out in the woods !! 
managed to bring the splitter out to the landing and get a cord done..that will be for year after next..used it vertical so i could sit down  got about 4 r 5 more in that pile and splittin aint my favorite thing to do..was thinking to do some more to sell but at $150 a cord it aint worth it,to much work for the money..
got a job next week with an aborist,,a REAL canopy clown 
this fella is increadable what he can do..drop a limb from 50 feet up on a nail head..only been doing it about 30 years now..
i dont mind being a groundie and puilling on ropes at all..
when its on the ground then he stands by and limbs for me !
dont shame on me now guys but he's using an ,,uh,,011 ?? stihl ?? 
brought it to me about three years ago after his 020 ? quit.. had been in his shed for 10 or more years..fixed it for him and it's still going.... them creamsickles i get confused on ..


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have just started using little Stihls for topping duty and they do fine, I used a 970 for 10 years or so then a 950AFF for about the same number, last 5-6 I have been using 009,010,012 and even a 020 for up in the tree work.


----------



## caleath

I am looking at the upper transfers...I think I might have gone too far...that was .250 towards the intake port right?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The lil 034 got some run time today also, mostly limbing duty and a little bucking from the top down to 16" dia wood, then the P62 took over.


 
OH ! oH ! OH !! ,,look at that pulled wood !! and no BORE cut with a hinge on both sides !! ?? SHAME !!! sorry old man,,maybe it IS time to retire ?? 
HEE,,HEE..HEE... 
oh,,ok,,thats not pulled wood,,thats a controlled hinge ?? 
i see now 
man,,some of the critique's i read on stumps really makes me laugh !!
Ok Jerry,,you can fell for maybe another year before you need to pass the test again..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lol,..pulled fiber,..LOL
We just dumped that whole tree over the bank to let nature take its course, great grub food.


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,i cant find anymore reason to pick on anybody so i guess i will go lay down now...
hopefully wake up in the morning and do it all again..
moose meat,,it's whats for dinner


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I am looking at the upper transfers...I think I might have gone too far...that was .250 towards the intake port right?


 
You have to mark your cylinder to show where the ring end locator pins are positioned, then leave a couple mm on either side of those marks for the ring ends to ride against. On my cylinder I took them over .200,..you may be safe to go .250 on yours but best to mark and measure first.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,i cant find anymore reason to pick on anybody so i guess i will go lay down now...
> hopefully wake up in the morning and do it all again..
> moose meat,,it's whats for dinner


 
Aw come on Ron,...you can pick on me ifn it makes you happy.
Moose steak again tomorrow night for supper again, mushrooms,onion and a lil homemade gravy to.


----------



## caleath

Ok I will check and see tomorrow...time for bed now...cya guys later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..same here,Nytol.


----------



## SawTroll

I happen to be in a good mood, so I don't really want to fight - is that abnormal? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Nikko,..that is not abnormal at all, seldom see fights in this thread...LOL


----------



## farrell

SawTroll said:


> I happen to be in a good mood, so I don't really want to fight - is that abnormal? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
yep


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all,another overcast day here had some rain overnight and likely get some more today, at least it is mild.
Had a pretty good turnout last night and hope to see you all again tonight.


----------



## roncoinc

I must be getting near Jerry's age by now...took a pic of how much wood i split yestday and it looks pitifull compared to some that can split a whole cord in 4 minits  i even had help too !! 
swapped the machine back to horizontal for him as he likes that better,i like verticle and sit and split.
31 ton splitter,when i got it i rented it out just enough to pay for it,so now it's free..biggest wood i have done was 42 inch maple,took two people and a pry bar to get it on the base of the splitter,didnt slow it down at all..i split right down the middle of big oak crotches no problem..it will even split a piece of wood sideways..
pile of scrounged wood in the background..can only see about 2/3 rds of it,should be another four cord maybe.
think i,m to lazy to split today..


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s a good lookin pile of wood Ron, very nice splitter also, they sure are handy for splitting up that big wood and the convertible model is even more useful, especially for those really big blocks.


----------



## roncoinc

Whats on MY bench today ??
have to process this is what


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Whats on MY bench today ??
> have to process this is what


 
Horseradish?


----------



## caleath

Looks like a Fluke meter to me....:msp_tongue:

I will get back in the swing of things sooner or later here. Its hard to spend too much time here when the family hasnt seen me all week.

I am afraid after a litte study that the 034 cylinder is no good..I am going to keep going and give it a try anyway...heck its just a little money right? Not like I dont have another saw or two to use anyways....

I think the 056mag 2 is next up to get running...after the little blue demon ron sent me. I dont think I will be modifying the 056..as it will be a non working saw...

Then I think it will be 066 time...I want that saw to be perfect so the porting thing will get much more study before I crack into that one. I think I will port this little craftsman next just to get a better hang of things.

I am greatfull for all the lessons...I should just remember to be more patient. Not one of my better qualities so I have to work at not getting into a big rush.

Good thing is I am set on projects probably for the next year or so at least. I will attempt to just look for the extra good stuff now...

Take a look at the list in my sig line...see what you guys want to see after the 034 and 066 are done...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Horseradish?


 
Parsnips.


----------



## caleath

You need a pair of snips...I have some right here on my belt.

Hey Jerry


----------



## caleath

No one to talk to.....I am getting sleepy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Your`e early today Cliff, just getting in myself, started to rain heavy again, had a break from lunchtime til now, nearly seen the sun a couple of times.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## barneyrb

RandyMac said:


>


 

Hardee, Harr, Harr.......Ahoy Maties


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


>


 
Nice job on the photoshop Randy.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


>


 
You wish!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Macs are yellow,heavy and slow!!


----------



## RandyMac

We have rain and sun, very Spring like.

My camera is acting funny, I can't download the pics it says it has, maybe it needs bounced off a wall.
I did finish a short chapter having to do with "go to saws" the ones I grabbed when things got iffy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s why I havn`t seen any Pioneer bar picts. I waited so long that I just had to go open one of my NOS wrapped Pioneer bars and gaze upon its beauty. Good to hear you are back to your writing also.


----------



## caleath

Nice pics Randy....I was in a bit early Jerry...how is everyone?


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my,,interesting appointment at the VAMC today..
was just for eye exam for glasses..
got there in good time,,rode the elevator up to third floor,got off and signed in..
sat down and the fire alarm went off..was a thunderstorm so i thot that set it off..then people yelling to get out of there and thru the fire doors,didnt think there was THAT much smoke !!
so all the disable people in wheelchairs and crutches and canes herded down the hall and they shut the fire doors..
damn elevator just after i got off caught on fire !!
so they put us in the library to wait..puters there but no librarian to let us on so i started to hack  again,showing my age,got to a comand prompt and trying to remember how to hack user names and passwords..didnt have enough time or brain to finish before they came and got us and i have one of thier puters in the middle of a break in !! LOL .killed it quick and got my appointment an 1/2 hr late.. lots of bright shiny lights in my eyes reminded me of the 70's  dialated my pupils last thing and sent me out the door !! glad it was still raining and overcast !!
even now i think i can still see in the dark ! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Cliff and Ron , good to see both of you here tonight. Randy has been raisin he//.


----------



## dancan

It's yellow like a Mac .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It's yellow like a Mac .


 
Yep,...:msp_wink:


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> It's yellow like a Mac .


 
LMAO!!!

Thank you, Dancan! that made my day!!


----------



## dancan

It's still the biggest boat in the harbor hogging up all the moorings LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

It just needs Theodore Tugboat to tow it around, of course the big yellow thing won`t start.


----------



## RandyMac

Just needs the right touch and some fortitude.


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,...a flat back duck!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,interesting appointment at the VAMC today..
> was just for eye exam for glasses..
> got there in good time,,rode the elevator up to third floor,got off and signed in..
> sat down and the fire alarm went off..was a thunderstorm so i thot that set it off..then people yelling to get out of there and thru the fire doors,didnt think there was THAT much smoke !!
> so all the disable people in wheelchairs and crutches and canes herded down the hall and they shut the fire doors..
> damn elevator just after i got off caught on fire !!
> so they put us in the library to wait..puters there but no librarian to let us on so i started to hack  again,showing my age,got to a comand prompt and trying to remember how to hack user names and passwords..didnt have enough time or brain to finish before they came and got us and i have one of thier puters in the middle of a break in !! LOL .killed it quick and got my appointment an 1/2 hr late.. lots of bright shiny lights in my eyes reminded me of the 70's  dialated my pupils last thing and sent me out the door !! glad it was still raining and overcast !!
> even now i think i can still see in the dark ! LOL !!


 
hacking puters and setting elevators on fire?My what a day you had :msp_sneaky: LMAO


----------



## caleath

I came home and decided to take a look at that Jonsred 670. She is toast. That guy sure was hard on saws...3 of the ones I got were all scored...this one really bad.

Anyone need some 670 parts?


----------



## pioneerguy600

If I had that 670 here it would be a talker.


----------



## barneyrb

caleath said:


> I came home and decided to take a look at that Jonsred 670. She is toast. That guy sure was hard on saws...3 of the ones I got were all scored...this one really bad.
> 
> Anyone need some 670 parts?


 
Is it complete? I'd see if I have any trading material....


----------



## caleath

Its really not worth the trouble...tree dropped on it at one time...rear of the case cracked on both sides...needs new P/C etc.


I gotta run an errand back in a few.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got a 670 Champ that makes 266XP`s quake in their boots...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anyone want a ported 034 Super?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron seemed to like the backlit parts so here is the 034 piston,


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 034 piston has some strange ledges that can use some sloping and blending to get the mix out from under the crown.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can hear that Echoooooo again.


----------



## caleath

I am back...ported 034 super huh...you takin a jab there Jerry?:msp_tongue:


----------



## caleath

barneyrb said:


> Is it complete? I'd see if I have any trading material....


 
Looks like its all there but the af cover...its a mess for sure..I found a tear in the intake boot...might be cause of burned up piston.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think you should keep and complete that 034, they make a nice powerful mid size saw with lots of zip.


----------



## caleath

Hey we have 200 likes now too


----------



## barneyrb

caleath said:


> Looks like its all there but the af cover...its a mess for sure..I found a tear in the intake boot...might be cause of burned up piston.


 
Dang, if only I knew someone that just bought a closed JRed dealership...


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think you should keep and complete that 034, they make a nice powerful mid size saw with lots of zip.


 
Oh I plan on it for sure...just trying to get my crap together...I might have to wait until some of my OT money gets here to complete it...since I have been working so much my cashflow through the chainsaw work has stopped...the ot pays better but takes longer to get here...the saw work is always cash....

I am glad I got all these project saws now...but its a bit over whelming sometimes when I go out to the shop. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## caleath

barneyrb said:


> Dang, if only I knew someone that just bought a closed JRed dealership...


 
yeah I wish could get my hands on some parts...but truthfully I have my hands more than full...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

You can`t let the project saws becoming overwhelming, just choose one and see it through.


----------



## caleath

Hey Jim.../.


----------



## caleath




----------



## caleath

Backlit pics for Ron and a sunset out at our place in the country.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can`t let the project saws becoming overwhelming, just choose one and see it through.


 
I will finish it...too many irons in the fire right now. :msp_sad:

I am going on another tornado cleanup Saturday...


----------



## pioneerguy600

That sure is a deep blue bordering on purple, it accentuates the cylinder in a ghostly way.


----------



## caleath

Randy here is a few of the 670 true shame too.. I have the owners manual and the original bill of sale too.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> That sure is a deep blue bordering on purple, it accentuates the cylinder in a ghostly way.


 
Its darker than I thought it would be...the area in question is the upper transfers..I think I went too far. I plan on giving it a shot anyway.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I bet you will see a lot of trees that need to be cut up on Saturday.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet you will see a lot of trees that need to be cut up on Saturday.


 

440 should get a work out again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mark out your pin locations and extend them dow inside the cylinder, let me see where they are in relation to the upper transfers.


----------



## barneyrb

Yep, she got hurt. I've got a set of cases, is the crank, tank, covers, recoil, and clutch cover good?


----------



## caleath

Ill be right back


----------



## pioneerguy600

I would take at least 3 saws if I were you.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would take at least 3 saws if I were you.


 
Probably the 026 and for fun the xl 101. We work in groups of 5 or so ...lots of help to get you out of trouble if you need it.


----------



## caleath

barneyrb said:


> Yep, she got hurt. I've got a set of cases, is the crank, tank, covers, recoil, and clutch cover good?


 
Yep seem to be in good shape...without a complete teardown I wouldnt be 100 percent sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I take more than one in case I hit metal or something, just pick another saw and deal with the buggered chain later and there is always a chance of the saw acting up on you, does not happen often but you know what they say about Murphy`s law.


----------



## caleath

Jerry its close for sure...


----------



## barneyrb

caleath said:


> Yep seem to be in good shape...without a complete teardown I wouldnt be 100 percent sure.


 
Figure out what you want to do with it and let me know....


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I take more than one in case I hit metal or something, just pick another saw and deal with the buggered chain later and there is always a chance of the saw acting up on you, does not happen often but you know what they say about Murphy`s law.


 
I will be happy when I have more than one big saw to use.


----------



## caleath

barneyrb said:


> Figure out what you want to do with it and let me know....


 
Will do...I will give you a call tomorrow ok.


----------



## barneyrb

caleath said:


> will do...i will give you a call tomorrow ok.


 
np...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just move the pins in toward the center a half inch each and that cylinder will be just fine.


----------



## jimdad07

Wife took over the computer for bit. Cliff that port job is nice and clean, no shame in that. 
I had a guy call me today and asked if I wanted to take down a few trees for him. I went out to look at them this evening, and durned if he didn't have two spruces that were good and tall and had maybe 20-24" trunks for a good ways up, make good milling material. He also had two ash trees, one standing and the other had blown down, a little bigger. Free firewood and lumber to boot. I'll take them down Saturday morning.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just move the pins in toward the center a half inch each and that cylinder will be just fine.


 
They can be moved? Well that changes things doesnt it.

You just made my day....I was so bummed out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You know someone with a machine shop?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You know someone with a machine shop?


 
Not really I have a buddy that has a mill and lathe


----------



## pioneerguy600

A mill will do it.


----------



## caleath

Good deal Randy says he will fix it for me.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Good deal Randy says he will fix it for me.


----------



## caleath

Here is pict of the saw.


----------



## barneyrb

For Cliff's benifit....


----------



## pioneerguy600

You arent kidding, it looks like it had a hard life.
That is great that Randy can shift the pins for you. 
When you go to put the piston in the cylinder you will have to, slip the rings, up past the intake port opening. That means you will need to tuck the ring ends into the ring groove with a popsicle stick or other hard push stick through the intake port opening.


----------



## jimdad07

Those Johnny Reds sure are a good looking saw, even all beat to hell. Of course, you do have it sitting next to an ugly lookin' Mac.


----------



## caleath

We might have to have more chats about moving the pins.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Those Johnny Reds sure are a good looking saw, even all beat to hell. Of course, you do have it sitting next to an ugly lookin' Mac.


 
heck the mac was the only saw in that bunch that ran


----------



## jimdad07

That is the first time I have ever heard of being able to move the pins. How long you think before you try to run her Cliff?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> heck the mac was the only saw in that bunch that ran


 
They might be reliable, but dang they are ugly!


----------



## caleath

Not sure hopefully the next week or so. I will still need to finish the port work...the lower transfers still need to be done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You are right Jim, I built this one from a box full of parts I found one day sitting on my doorstep.,


----------



## jimdad07

I am starting that 120si as soon as you are done with yours.


----------



## caleath

So Jerry the pins being moved in is ok because they never come near the intake port during normal running?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will do my 120 along with you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> So Jerry the pins being moved in is ok because they never come near the intake port during normal running?


 
You got it....


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> I am starting that 120si as soon as you are done with yours.


 
Chicken


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will do my 120 along with you.


 
Oh boy...this should be fun.


----------



## jimdad07

That's a good looking saw you have there Jerry. Well guys, it's that time again. Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It will be fun,..I have done several of them already as these were the same saws I cut commercially with for about 7 years. The 116 and 120 in its many versions were the saws that fit my and many others needs here.


----------



## caleath

Night Jim...


Where has Ron been?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> It will be fun,..I have done several of them already as these were the same saws I cut commercially with for about 7 years. The 116 and 120 in its many versions were the saws that fit my and many others needs here.


 
So should I do my 122s at the same time too?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will do my 120 along with you.


 
That will be very fun. Going to be a good project.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> So should I do my 122s at the same time too?


 
I think you should, should be pretty close to the 120's I would think. I mean it this time, good night guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's a good looking saw you have there Jerry. Well guys, it's that time again. Have a good day tomorrow.


 
Thanks Jim, it was put together with parts from several different saws but all the parts were in very good shape, the P&C were NOS.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure thing Cliff, get that 122 out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron had his eyes tested today, he checked in earlier but must have dropped off , maybe his eyes are heavy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well my eyes are getting heavy, time to hit the sack, Nytol.


----------



## caleath

wow I forgot about rons eye test...

So will the 122s be close to what you guys are doing?


----------



## roncoinc

Eyes feel back to normal now.. i saw some pretty pictures of jugs too 
be spending the next couple of days at this thing.
The New England Amateur Radio Festival - NEAR-Fest - Index


----------



## RandyMac

A nice set is always easy on the eyes.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> A nice set is always easy on the eyes.


 
Mornin Randy,sunshine and blue sky with some high puffy clouds are making for a nice one .
You seem to be behaving yourself pretty much lately ??


----------



## RandyMac

Been busy, got lots to catch up on after three weeks of doing almost nothing. I have gone visiting, just to poke my favorite chainsaw guys in the eye. I got McBob, twice. I'm thinking of hunting down Al Smith...........


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey'all good morning. 
Well got all the trees down. But didn't like tree trimming found that out haha. But we live and learn, and I got the job done even though I didnt like it. 
Either way, my Brother blew up my 046:bang: So a new set of rings for it. No compression what so ever.


----------



## RandyMac

Never trust yer bro with a chainsaw, firearm or yer gal.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Mornin Randy,sunshine and blue sky with some high puffy clouds are making for a nice one .
> You seem to be behaving yourself pretty much lately ??



Yep.... clearing out nicely here this morning too, Ron....and going to be nice tomorrow too!! Are you an operator or just have an interest in radio??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yep.... clearing out nicely here this morning too, Ron....and going to be nice tomorrow too!! Are you an operator or just have an interest in radio??


 
Have had a call sign about 30 years now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, heavy overcast and wet here currently, should clear off soon.
I see a few of you on here early this morning, have a good safe day.


----------



## roncoinc

Most people dont know how the amature operators are involved in emergency situations like the country has been having lately.
"ares" ( amature radio emergency service ) is in on every disaster where power and communications have been lost.
can talk long distance on battery power and the networking abilities allow many people to coordinate efforts at the same time. and they are trained in it.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Most people dont know how the amature operators are involved in emergency situations like the country has been having lately.
> "ares" ( amature radio emergency service ) is in on every disaster where power and communications have been lost.
> can talk long distance on battery power and the networking abilities allow many people to coordinate efforts at the same time. and they are trained in it.



Absolutely, operators are the only means of long distance communication when the grid goes down for whatever reason...not many would know what you were talking about when you mention "Moon Bounce"!! I'm not licenced but have been around it off and on since I was a teenager...back in the 6L6 days LOL!!! It is something I've always wanted to do but was not patient enough when I was younger. But I've noticed they've eased up on some of the requirements a bit with no-code, 2 meter novice licence etc. trying to make it more accessable to the younger folks. Cool stuff....


----------



## farrell

mornin guys! well im off to pattern the shotgun tomorrow is the first day of turkey season here in pa and i am taking out the little woman. this should be fun! i will let you know how it goes.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

RandyMac said:


> Never trust yer bro with a chainsaw, firearm or yer gal.


 


Then he was running my 2150 with the muffler half off. Dont think he's gonna be using my saws much more. 
Beautiful day here today. Gonna pick up a new bar for my 066 today


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning all, heavy overcast and wet here currently, should clear off soon.
> I see a few of you on here early this morning, have a good safe day.


 
Whats your opinion on a P28?Seen one on fleabay that looks like it might be worth saving.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The P28 is a well built small saw,Pioneer made stuff to last but when it came to that plastic airfilter cover they dropped the ball. If the airfilter cover is still in good shape then the rest of the saw is usually good or parts are easy to find. Compression would be my one big question to the seller, it is not uncommon to find a Pioneer saw in really good shape that has the cylinder worn out, homeowner types put really high hours on these saws. The bore is chrome plated but I have seen hundreds of them worn right out, many of them from dirt ingestion when the airfiltewr stopped being efficient or not sealed from a broken cover. The rest of the saw is very solidly built.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> mornin guys! well im off to pattern the shotgun tomorrow is the first day of turkey season here in pa and i am taking out the little woman. this should be fun! i will let you know how it goes.


 
Please do.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still wet here ,darn stuff just won`t go away...LOL
Replacing the rear brake lines on the truck, we can`t have any rust showing on our brake lines up here when we take in the vehicle to get a yearly safety check done. The epoxy coated lines are the better stuff to use now, of course stainless would be the very best.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The P28 is a well built small saw,Pioneer made stuff to last but when it came to that plastic airfilter cover they dropped the ball. If the airfilter cover is still in good shape then the rest of the saw is usually good or parts are easy to find. Compression would be my one big question to the seller, it is not uncommon to find a Pioneer saw in really good shape that has the cylinder worn out, homeowner types put really high hours on these saws. The bore is chrome plated but I have seen hundreds of them worn right out, many of them from dirt ingestion when the airfiltewr stopped being efficient or not sealed from a broken cover. The rest of the saw is very solidly built.


 
Thankyou for the info.I will do a little more checking on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

John,..are you looking at buying the one Ron has for sale in Ontario?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John,..are you looking at buying the one Ron has for sale in Ontario?


 
No this one down here in NC.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> No this one down here in NC.


 
Right now its at 30.00 plus s&h


----------



## tbone75

We were talking about bucket saws the other day.So just had to show my latest one LOL.A Husky 350 Got another toy coming today a Stihl TS350 chop saw.Pic. later of it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a quiet day here on the Fight thread, therefore Huskies suck and Macs are yellow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see John has a couple of saws to play with/resurrect from the parts bucket. I tuned a Huskie 254 just before heading in from the shop,...boy do I stink...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

While browsing through the Pioneer saws on eBay I came across a pict of one of my restored saws, the seller is selling a Model AB and has included a pict of my saw in his listing. It is stated that it is a pict of a restored AB so no harm done.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been a quiet day here on the Fight thread, therefore Huskies suck and Macs are yellow.




Well I tried to respond to your brake line post and just about got it finished and it vanished from my 'puta...that made me so mad I went back out and continued the struggle of putting two new inner tubes in the front wheels of my FWD tractor. I'd rather take a beating... Tractors suck...Stihls suck and inner tubes really SUCK......!!! Mac are yellow though...and loud....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> While browsing through the Pioneer saws on eBay I came across a pict of one of my restored saws, the seller is selling a Model AB and has included a pict of my saw in his listing. It is stated that it is a pict of a restored AB so no harm done.



That's always cool...as long as he was clear that it wasn't the same saw. Nice to have your referred to as an example.


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,..I thought that I was the only one, I`ve had more than one post dissapear before I got to post it, grrrr. I am a slow typer and to have 3-4 paragraphs disappear from the page makes me want to boot the moniter off the puta desk....LOL


----------



## tbone75

*Stihl TS350*

Heres my latest project.A little rough no spark.Seems to be all there.Needs a muffler.All I know so far.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Heres my latest project.A little rough no spark.Seems to be all there.Needs a muffler.All I know so far.


 
Got to add the pic. DUH


----------



## pioneerguy600

They are a tough old saw John,..basically a Stihl 08.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..I thought that I was the only one, I`ve had more than one post dissapear before I got to post it, grrrr. I am a slow typer and to have 3-4 paragraphs disappear from the page makes me want to boot the moniter off the puta desk....LOL


 
LOLOL!!! Yep that was right where I was at!!!


----------



## RandyMac

I hate losing posts too. Sometimes I type the more important stuff on Word or something first, then CC&P.

Sunny, mid 50s, 30 knot breeze from the NW.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I hate losing posts too. Sometimes I type the more important stuff on Word or something first, then CC&P.
> 
> Sunny, mid 50s, 30 knot breeze from the NW.


 
A good day to set sail on a 40 footer.


----------



## RandyMac

Trimaran time!! You could beat a car to Eureka.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Trimarans are fast but I like the ride of a 40 sloop.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are a tough old saw John,..basically a Stihl 08.


 
I bought it because I think it might come in hand sometimes.I get into different things at times?Now if I can bring it back from the dead LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Trimarans are fast but I like the ride of a 40 sloop.


 
I tend to agree...My father use to build cold moulded racing Tris back in the late 60s. They were a big deal down in the Caribbean in those days. They were big and real fast even in light air and impressive. He built 12 of them I think. But just don't sail like good able sloop or even a yawl in the open. Especially beating to windward...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only ship that I saled on that rode better and was 4 times faster was 160' in length, twin masted and carried a little over 11,000 sq ft. of canvas.


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys. Just got in from a side job, will be heading to the shop to get my chains sharpened for tomorrow and the saws I'm taking tomorrow inspected for a day of cutting and milling. Should be fun. Might bring that little Skil saw for limbing, but I still like a long bar for that.


----------



## roncoinc

Sailboats suck !!
i think i already posted this once,,spent to much time on it before i went crazy and jumped ship !
BEE YOU TIFF FULL vessel,,made by MARINER here in NH..
but still sucked.. 
Mariner 36 Sloop For Sale
who the hell wants to live in a house 6 feet wide and 12 feet long ?? not me !!

oh yeh,heck of a day today at the hamfest  think i walked 20 miles !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hope you had your fill of radio ham.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope you had your fill of radio ham.


 
you might say i made a "pig" of myself 
goinf back for the last 1/2 day tomorrow.
picked up a 2ghz laptop,had to hack my way into it,startup password protected !!
now trying to get a hard drive going..
$15 woth of fun !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have fun with your toys,...my daughter and her geek friends are pro puter hackers and belong to a fraternity of them working on AI .


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have fun with your toys,...my daughter and her geek friends are pro puter hackers and belong to a fraternity of them working on AI .


 
Well,,i dont have any REAL intelligence so i guess i have to use AI and keep fooling everybody !! LOL !!
now the fella that went with me 
you dont wanna know..
not many have graduated from Texas A&M at the top of class..
NASA imidiatelly grabbed him..
he has taught me a lot..


----------



## pioneerguy600

A good friend to have.


----------



## caleath

sailboats and computers....? I leave you guys alone for a few mins and this is what happens....


----------



## jimdad07

I've said it before, this thread takes some funny twists. The 044, the PP415 and the PS6400 are ready for a day of cutting. They each have an extra chain sharpened and ready to go. Going to be a fun day tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> A good friend to have.


 
He's a good friend Jerry but he let life pass him by..
ended up NASA shifted him over to a government program involving weapons..no way he said on that so he went to IBM..
worked on the super computers for awhile..remember the "cray" ?? 
then they started enforcing the white shirt and tie and suit,,so he left there too.
the rest of his life he spent searching for a vocation and ended up spending a lot of time in europe traveling trying to get it all together.. worked some as a consultant but nothing steady..
is now broke and living with his elderly parents unemployed..
another case of genuis gone astray


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> He's a good friend Jerry but he let life pass him by..
> ended up NASA shifted him over to a government program involving weapons..no way he said on that so he went to IBM..
> worked on the super computers for awhile..remember the "cray" ??
> then they started enforcing the white shirt and tie and suit,,so he left there too.
> the rest of his life he spent searching for a vocation and ended up spending a lot of time in europe traveling trying to get it all together.. worked some as a consultant but nothing steady..
> is now broke and living with his elderly parents unemployed..
> another case of genuis gone astray


 
Wow thats something else...:msp_ohmy:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I've said it before, this thread takes some funny twists. The 044, the PP415 and the PS6400 are ready for a day of cutting. They each have an extra chain sharpened and ready to go. Going to be a fun day tomorrow.


 
WHEN you get a 6400 ???

and WHAT is it doing STILL a 6400 ??
didnt you see my thread on doing the BB kit on it ??


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> I've said it before, this thread takes some funny twists. The 044, the PP415 and the PS6400 are ready for a day of cutting. They each have an extra chain sharpened and ready to go. Going to be a fun day tomorrow.


 
It sure can Jim...have fun tomorrow. I am headed off for some more Tornado cleanup south of here.

I will take the 440 and xl 101 for fun. 026 not behaving currently, not sure whats wrong with it. I might take the dolmar for one last hurah before I send it North.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bed is calling me,..Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Oh ok just come in and say goodnight ....I see how you are.:msp_razz:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> WHEN you get a 6400 ???
> 
> and WHAT is it doing STILL a 6400 ??
> didnt you see my thread on doing the BB kit on it ??


 
Oh I own the 6400, no I didn't see your thread on the BB kit. I have been tossing it up for awhile, everytime I get some extra cash, I end up buying another saw. I did see your video of that BB kit after you ported it, what a frickin animal!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Wow thats something else...:msp_ohmy:


 
Well Cliff,all thats just a touch on him.. 
you should know about texas A&M ??
did an 8 year course in four years..aero space egineer ? (rocket scientist) !! he told me once after a bit of alcohol consumption he had about the same IQ as einstien 
just one of those people cant stand somebody telling him what to do..


----------



## jimdad07

Goodnight Jerry. You won't have any shortage of tornado cleanup for awhile Cliff.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Oh I own the 6400, no I didn't see your thread on the BB kit. I have been tossing it up for awhile, everytime I get some extra cash, I end up buying another saw. I did see your video of that BB kit after you ported it, what a frickin animal!


 
 ,, dont need 6 cubes with that !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> ,, dont need 6 cubes with that !!


 
That Dolkita is impressive to watch.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Well Cliff,all thats just a touch on him..
> you should know about texas A&M ??
> did an 8 year course in four years..aero space egineer ? (rocket scientist) !! he told me once after a bit of alcohol consumption he had about the same IQ as einstien
> just one of those people cant stand somebody telling him what to do..


 
The really smart ones seem to have that problem, my dad has a friend thats a brilliant lawyer...i mean smart. Has a building named after him at Baylor...he works for legal services... a state run free legal group for the poor. He doesnt even own a car..rides the bus everywhere he needs to go. Go figure.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Goodnight Jerry. You won't have any shortage of tornado cleanup for awhile Cliff.


 
Probably not. This year has been really bad. I had thought of taking a week of vacation and going to Alabama....wife didnt care for that idea too much.:taped:


----------



## jimdad07

That's too bad, those folks out there need all the help they can get. If you are doing a lot of storm cleanup, you ought to look into come carbide loops for one or two of your saws. There is a lot of stuff one can hit after everything's been thrown all over creation.


----------



## jimdad07

It's about that time. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## caleath

Thats for sure Jim...that was some tornado. I hit a bit of chainlink fence last time..it was buried in a tree. 440 went right through it..nicked the chain up a bit but I can get more chains...hard to get upset with a guy standing there that just lost most of his home.


----------



## caleath

Take care Jim...I am taking my camera tomorrow...I wish I had last time. 

I promise we will get back to porting on Monday.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, a little overcast here, not raining currently and fairly warm at +8 and its drying up out there. More truck work at least this morning and a couple of trees to take down this afternoon. You all have a safe day.


----------



## sachsmo

roncoinc said:


> ,, dont need 6 cubes with that !!


 
Everybody needs at least_*1*_ six cube saw.

Agreed those big Dolmars are impressive, but 6+ cubes shine when strapped to a mill rippin' through 28" Oak!


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All... Been sprinkling here but clearing up nicely. Had a wheeler load of crushed stone delivered to my house yesterday. Going to spend the day on the backhoe digging up and replacing two seperate sections of the cellar drains that have failed. I live on the side of a mountain and water control is of great importance...I expect this will about as much fun as putting inner tubes in the front wheels of my FWD tractor yesterday. I can hardly wait.....May have to take down a couple of 10" ash trees..good chance to try out that freshly built and ported 49SP I just finished from my 49SP and 70E build thread...That might help take some of the curse off the inevitable spade work...


----------



## RandyMac

sachsmo said:


> Everybody needs at least_*1*_ six cube saw.
> 
> Agreed those big Dolmars are impressive, but 6+ cubes shine when strapped to a mill rippin' through 28" Oak!


 
if not three or four


----------



## sachsmo

RandyMac said:


> if not three or four


 
or *6*, until the next one.


----------



## sachsmo

Those high revving 70cc class saws are great when cross cutting "normal' stuff.

Around here, the closest you can get to cuttin' old growth stuff is to rip some big logs.

That will seperate the boys saws from the Mens saws!

Ripping long logs taxes any saw fo' sure.

But the pure torque of 6+ cubes shines when the task at hand warrents.


----------



## RandyMac

sachsmo said:


> Those high revving 70cc class saws are great when cross cutting "normal' stuff.
> 
> Around here, the closest you can get to cuttin' old growth stuff is to rip some big logs.
> 
> That will seperate the boys saws from the Mens saws!
> 
> Ripping long logs taxes any saw fo' sure.
> 
> But the* pure torque of 6+ cubes *shines when the task at hand warrents.


 
heh heh
I don't have to say it here....


----------



## sachsmo

Here ya' go Randy, "fear evil"?








mobetter?


----------



## sachsmo

Huntin' mushrooms is more exiting than this place,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I'm outta here!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Those SD`s really do make torque, no replacement for displacement and superior porting on these SD saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can see everyone is off working today, just finished lunch so its back to the grind,..later.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can see everyone is off working today, just finished lunch so its back to the grind,..later.



Yep I stopped for a bite too. Cellar drain appears to run right under a 12"-14" yellow birch lawn shade tree?????? Probably the reason for the failure..... Not much room to go around either...new leach field right there...I knew this would very similar to the the inner tubes as far as fun goes.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep I stopped for a bite too. Cellar drain appears to run right under a 12"-14" yellow birch lawn shade tree?????? Probably the reason for the failure..... Not much room to go around either...new leach field right there...I knew this would very similar to the the inner tubes as far as fun goes.....


 
Good luck?I have it easy today.Put spark plugs in the wifes car and mow some grass:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sachsmo

Just kidding,

these were from many moons ago.

They don't come into their own til around Mothers day here.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys, here's what I did today, me and my babies all by our lonesomes:









http://i836.photobucket.com/albums/zz284/jimdad07/TreecuttingApril30019-Copy.jpg


----------



## jimdad07

Here's some more:




















I will have eight more cants just like that one, all of them 8' long, going to turn them into siding for the woodshed and a 6' hunk of ash that will become the new deck table when it's dry.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello Dancan.


----------



## jimdad07

Boy, Sure is quiet in here...


----------



## jimdad07

Marching towards page 600, one post at a time.


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry, thank God you showed up, I was starting to look at Huskies on ebay. Boy those things suck.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s the way we do it, one at a time...LOL
Gotta tear a 346 XP down tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

A 346xp? Seems you been having to fix a few Huskies lately. I have never been into a pro one, but like I said, their box store saws suck. Have a good productive day today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just getting in, starting to get dark and I have worked enough today. Time to kick back. I see you cut down two trees, nice cants you are making.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a good day, got lots done and very satisfied with todays events.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just getting in, starting to get dark and I have worked enough today. Time to kick back. I see you cut down two trees, nice cants you are making.


 
Thanks. I took down two nice white spruces and a good sized ash. I had one of the neighbors of this lot come out and chew me a new one for cutting those down. Almost hated to do it, I say almost. Amazing how bent out of shape people get about property that isn't theirs. I just told the lady and her husband who came up to me later and told me to tell the property owner he was an "Fing a-hole" that I was just there to drop the trees and that ash will make great firewood and the spruces are going to side my wood shed, they didn't like that too much.


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL...I get that all the time,..I tell them when they start paying the taxes on the land or lot then they have a say in what is done on it, until then take a hike. Needless to say I am not very well liked by the tree huggers.


----------



## jimdad07

I would like to tell them people that maybe they should start wiping their butts with their hands.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..let em use emery cloth...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to pull Dan`s 346 down to see what`s up with it. Very erratic behavior, it is hard to start and won`t hold a tune, shuts its self off and is hard to restart, sometimes needs gas other times not.


----------



## jimdad07

Emory cloth huh? Oh that would be funnier than heck. Imagine the screaming coming from the tree huggers homes all over the world.


----------



## jimdad07

I wonder if you have an air leak, or I have heard that on some carbs there is a second screen inside the carb past the main screen. That old guy I know told me about it. He says that sometimes it will flush itself out but has nowhere to go because of the other screen and just goes back to the smaller screen. Not sure if that made any sense, I am not good at relaying information.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I take down a lot of overgrown ornamental trees that are too close to homes, leaves and or needles falling and clogging up gutters, moss growing on roof shingles and branches rubbing siding, roof and breaking windows. These trees need to go but nosy neighbours try to persuade me to just trim the trees and that it is a crime to cut them down etc. I tell them to plant a couple more and they will grow all too fast and give me more work to do.


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my,,from the 6 cube losers to the tree huggers , quite a range today 
Had supper tonite on one of the treats we - all up north get this time of year..
Jim should be out these nights catching some of those big ones NY has !!
dont think there is a sweeter tasting fish that swims..
fresh caught,battered and fried with home made french fries..


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have stripped and rekitted the carb but I might just replace it just to get that scenario out of the way.


----------



## jimdad07

I had the satisfaction of wrecking their day with the sounds of my gutted 044 muffler. I also took my after pictures with one of them standing there, I told the lady I like to put them on the internet. That made her a little madder. The funny part, she asked me afterwords to look at another big ash that that was behind her house, was worried about it falling on their house. I told her no, I wasn't qualified to take it down.


----------



## roncoinc

I must be tired after my weekend,forgot the pic with my last post ..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Geeze Ron,..you like eatin night crawlers,...yuck!!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,from the 6 cube losers to the tree huggers , quite a range today
> Had supper tonite on one of the treats we - all up north get this time of year..
> Jim should be out these nights catching some of those big ones NY has !!
> dont think there is a sweeter tasting fish that swims..
> fresh caught,battered and fried with home made french fries..


 
I caught a mess of them treats last weekend, I catch them out of running cold water. They're even better when they're a little on the small side.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Geeze Ron,..you like eatin night crawlers,...yuck!!


 
:msp_drool:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Geeze Ron,..you like eatin night crawlers,...yuck!!


 
Hey !! thats ok for us "enviro" friendly types !!
thats some prime eating fish rite there Jerry,dont usually like em that big but early enough they are still fine 
I heard scotians ate anything that moved and if it dint they poked it with a stick to make sure no flies on it yet and it qualified for supper then !!! LOL !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Then you heard wrong Ron,..we have the freshest of everything here,..no need to eat road kill or crawlers...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I never eat any fish with white flesh from fresh water.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I caught a mess of them treats last weekend, I catch them out of running cold water. They're even better when they're a little on the small side.


 
AHA !!  like i said,i like em smaller too.. 8-9 inches are what we call fish candy 
i knew YOU would know what they are ...
dem suthernerds an westerners dont know what good eatin fish is ..
when they curl up in the pan and wiggle they are at thier best


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> AHA !!  like i said,i like em smaller too.. 8-9 inches are what we call fish candy
> i knew YOU would know what they are ...
> dem suthernerds an westerners dont know what good eatin fish is ..
> when they curl up in the pan and wiggle they are at thier best


 
That's the only way to have em. I really miss smelt, they have been pretty much fished out and the predators have taken most of them over the years because the water in the Great Lakes is so clear now.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Then you heard wrong Ron,..we have the freshest of everything here,..no need to eat road kill or crawlers...LOL


 
Maybe i got confused with Quebec ?? that other country ?? 
( oh thats bad ! )


----------



## jimdad07

Also had a nice perch fillet dinner the other night. I could eat my weight in perch fillets. Walleye's real good too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Salt water smelt are very tasty indeed,..we have them in quantity ,..I can eat at least a dozen at a sitting.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Salt water smelt are very tasty indeed,..we have them in quantity ,..I can eat at least a dozen at a sitting.


 
Battered and deep fried, the only way to eat those.


----------



## jimdad07

Too bad Cliff isn't here. He must still be down where they are doing the storm cleanup. I'll be back on in a little bit.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> That's the only way to have em. I really miss smelt, they have been pretty much fished out and the predators have taken most of them over the years because the water in the Great Lakes is so clear now.


 
Yeh,i know !! the enviro's wanted "clean" water..
well,they got it,,got it clear enough they cant see any fish anymore !! the greatest fishery in north america gone down the tubes..
I have caught atlantic salmon well over 20 lbs,brown trout over 20 lbs,,rainbow trout over 15lbs,steelhead over 15lbs..chinook salmon well over 25 lbs,,...and not just once in awhile i'm talking steady..
Sandy creak at one time was known for atlantics..my friends camp is on it..in the mid 80's the locals used to go down at night with pitchforks fishing for atlantic salmon !!
the only place in the world you could catch 50 a day..
i was in the oswego river a few years back ( a lot ) when they shut down the flow for a repair,,,,the DES counted over FIVE THOUSAND salmon and trout killed,left on dry land 
it was an unbelievable fishery that you had to see to believe..
all gone now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

For me smelt need to be slow fried til golden brown in hot oil, we roll them in flour and fry them in Crisco.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Also had a nice perch fillet dinner the other night. I could eat my weight in perch fillets. Walleye's real good too.


 
White perch or yellow ??
i'm not a fish eater....dont eat them.
if i eat 10 lbs of fish a year thats a lot for me,,.that includes fresh and salt water.
exluding shellfish,cant get enuf of them !.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> White perch or yellow ??
> i'm not a fish eater....dont eat them.
> if i eat 10 lbs of fish a year thats a lot for me,,.that includes fresh and salt water.
> exluding shellfish,cant get enuf of them !.


 
Yellow perch, very clean and tasty.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi John, I see you lurking down there.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hi John, I see you lurking down there.


 
Yep I here.Just hanging around LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to head off,..Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Fellas I am home left at 6 and got home just a little while ago. I have some pictures to share with you guys tomorrow...i am beat.


----------



## jimdad07

Atta boy John. Well guys it's about that time for me. I have to go back to where I was cutting in the morning and cut more cants. See you guys later.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Cliff. I'll catch up with you tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> For me smelt need to be slow fried til golden brown in hot oil, we roll them in flour and fry them in Crisco.


 
I'll go along with smelt probly being the best eating salter there is..
however cooking methods of preferance may vary..
the lower the temp of the medium the more the product soaks it up.. thats why a min of 350 deg is recomended..
if i could find lard i would probly use that !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, overcast here currently but no rain yet, light breeze and mild.
Watching for the picts Cliff.
Ron,..when it comes to what fish tastes best I bet that is a personal preference and likely stems from a chance encounter of that fish being cooked a certain way. I still cook all my different types of fish the same way my parents cooked them, the way I ate them growing up. If I try those same fish cooked differently by others I might never want to eat them again if it were the first time I ever tried them. Time to go get some Brookies.


----------



## Mastermind

Good morning friends. I've been snowed under with things going on. It's great to just sit here having a cup. I've tried to keep up with the thread but you guys left me behind standing in the dust. Is everyone well???


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Same here Randy been busy. 
My girlfriend and I were invited to a birthday party yesterday. All girls so i had such a wonderful time! Although the father and I talked alittle about saws. He had a small Stihl that he used for cutting firewood.
Either way, I have church this morning so wont be able to stay on long, Just having me a nice bowl of Raisin bran!


----------



## jimdad07

Everyone is well here Randy, just taking a little lunch break and then back outside to work some more on the deck.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Same here Randy been busy.
> My girlfriend and I were invited to a birthday party yesterday. All girls so i had such a wonderful time! Although the father and I talked alittle about saws. He had a small Stihl that he used for cutting firewood.
> Either way, I have church this morning so wont be able to stay on long, Just having me a nice bowl of Raisin bran!


 
Jacob are you sure you're only 16? You seem to have the habbits of my grandparents:hmm3grin2orange:.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where`s Cliff?opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Randy,....you have to check in here a couple times a day to keep up or you will be left behind in the dust, this thread rocks right along.


----------



## caleath

Man who let me sleep the day away? Like I said yesterday was alot more tree work than last time. I do love that 440...but it sure gets heavy by the end of the day. I think this would have been an excellent place to have taken the 034 as backup. Most of the guys that go use 290's and work them like its going out of style. 

Here are some pics....not many as I only took them on water brakes.


----------



## caleath

Here are a few more...

They have a pretty good system...we cut them into at least 10 foot sections...less if they are bigger..and the skidsteer with grapple takes them to a burn pile or dumpster or where ever. I wish we would have had 2 this time as I was cutting faster than it could keep up. We were working in 2 man cutting teams...I am sure glad I had my hardhat, chaps and gloves. One older guy kept telling me that when I was going to run that loud saw to let him know so he could move away...I thought it was funny.

















I spent alot of time on that large tree..you can see my 440 on the ground there...it was at least 4 feet at the base
Sure made me wish I had my 066 or 056 running. We have that tree ready to be moved by something bigger. Our skid steer wasnt up to that task. I believe we are going back next week to finish that up with a bulldozer.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Man who let me sleep the day away? Like I said yesterday was alot more tree work than last time. I do love that 440...but it sure gets heavy by the end of the day. I think this would have been an excellent place to have taken the 034 as backup. Most of the guys that go use 290's and work them like its going out of style.
> 
> Here are some pics....not many as I only took them on water brakes.


 
Your a wood cutting fool LOL Your a good man helping out like you do.


----------



## caleath

More pics ...I took more than I thought. Little phone camera takes some good pics.

I thought this was interesting..these cactus flowers were right next to where that big tree fell....


----------



## caleath

Thanks John...I would encourage everyone to find a group that does this sort of thing....very rewarding. The last place we went to out of 4 the man cried when we got done. Then insisted on taking us out to dinner. Nice guy.

That portable building is sitting on top of a church where alot of people took shelter. That building came from over a 1/2 mile away. Barely scratched it too.. Amazing.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Thanks John...I would encourage everyone to find a group that does this sort of thing....very rewarding. The last place we went to out of 4 the man cried when we got done. Then insisted on taking us out to dinner. Nice guy.
> 
> That portable building is sitting on top of a church where alot of people took shelter. That building came from over a 1/2 mile away. Barely scratched it too.. Amazing.


 
Thers one thing I have found on this site.There are some very very good people on here.I am sure there are some that arent LOL But I haven't found them yet!!Thats the biggest reason I have stuck around on here.Sure I like the saw talk but the people make it great!You all


----------



## dancan

Thanks for posting some pics !


----------



## caleath

dancan said:


> Thanks for posting some pics !


 
Np Dan...those twisted up trees sure are a challenge.


----------



## dancan

caleath said:


> Np Dan...those twisted up trees sure are a challenge.


 
I've done a fair amount of blow downs and tangled up messes but no twister damage , just remember that there is no rush , study what your going to cut from different angles if you can , there is no guilt in a pinched bar and lookout for that branch that wants to knock your helmet off !
I hope that as a two man cutting crew 1 is watching while 1 is cutting in a tangle .


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning all, overcast here currently but no rain yet, light breeze and mild.
> Watching for the picts Cliff.
> Ron,..when it comes to what fish tastes best I bet that is a personal preference and likely stems from a chance encounter of that fish being cooked a certain way. I still cook all my different types of fish the same way my parents cooked them, the way I ate them growing up. If I try those same fish cooked differently by others I might never want to eat them again if it were the first time I ever tried them. Time to go get some Brookies.



Well of course what taste best is a personal preferance,thats why Hienz made 57 varieties 
Dunno about "chance" encounters,,myself and others i know are wiling to try diff things diff ways and make new culinary discoveries..
getting locked into one method one ways i feel is very limiting and is actually a form of self deprivation..not being a fish eater i still find myself going out of my way to try fish diff ways in diff places.. like the time in newfoundland i tried the cod tounges and cheeks..
i even had tried tilapia several diff ways..
cant count how many times i tried catfish ,, probly grossest tasting thing that lives in water but i keep tasting it !!
had friends over last nite for the fish fry and one guys wife is down south and grew up on catfish..she just KNEW she would like the "pout" because she grew up eating it.. i couldnt convince her of the differance until she started eating ,,guess who said she will probly never have another bite of southern catfish ??  guess what she has planned for hubby this coming weekend nights ?  they live walking distance to a great pout pond..
Now when it comes to a nice native brookie,,well ,fish candy there for sure !!
still have to say a nice small pout is only a couple tenths behind..
dont take my opinions of fish to base quality on as i said i am not a fish fan by any means..unless they have the skeleton on the outside


----------



## roncoinc

*Now i'm mad !!!*

Some people have a SICK sense of humor !!
i think maybe done just to aggrivate me !!
came home to find THIS on my deck 
gonna sit there until i kick it off.
,,,,,, hhhmmmmm,,, getting some FUN ideas.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is a real nice 29 you got there Ron,..just needs a little TLC,... come on,.we all know you are a closet creamsicle lover!!


----------



## caleath

I dont eat any sort of sea food or fish of any kind. I will eat some alligator from time to time though.


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> Some people have a SICK sense of humor !!
> i think maybe done just to aggrivate me !!
> came home to find THIS on my deck
> gonna sit there until i kick it off.
> ,,,,,, hhhmmmmm,,, getting some FUN ideas.....


 
Don't hurt it worse than it is Ron. You know I like a challenge.


----------



## barneyrb

roncoinc said:


> Some people have a SICK sense of humor !!
> i think maybe done just to aggrivate me !!
> came home to find THIS on my deck
> gonna sit there until i kick it off.
> ,,,,,, hhhmmmmm,,, getting some FUN ideas.....


 

.300 Weatherby Magnum will fix'er right up


----------



## caleath

Thats a good saw Ron...you should see what these guys here get done with one. 

I would say someone did you a favor.


----------



## barneyrb

Cliff, 
I can send you a factory muffler for that 440 if you like. Will choke it back but I've got one I can send.


----------



## caleath

barneyrb said:


> Cliff,
> I can send you a factory muffler for that 440 if you like. Will choke it back but I've got one I can send.


 

Nah I like it...folks know where I am cutting for sure. I have 2 extras if I need one.

Thanks though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A loud saw always brings out an audience when we are taking down close clearance trees,...pisses a lot of them tree huggers off but I don`t get no lip when I am running a 100 cc MM saw.


----------



## caleath

Its really not that loud until you really shower down on it.

I ran 5 tanks through it yesterday. I think I am at 15 or so tanks now...she is pulling as strong as ever.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Thats a good saw Ron...you should see what these guys here get done with one.
> 
> I would say someone did you a favor.


 
Getting put to sleep for a colonoscapy is a favor..
having a stihl left on your steps is like a prostrate checkup !!
no matter how you figure it,you get it up the behind one way or the other !! LOL !!!!!!!
( jim should like this one  )


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff you could really use a 066 on some of them trees,..you would really like my modded 066 flat top with its 36" bar and chain.


----------



## barneyrb

caleath said:


> Its really not that loud until you really shower down on it.
> 
> I ran 5 tanks through it yesterday. I think I am at 15 or so tanks now...she is pulling as strong as ever.


 
If you have 15 tanks through it the compression is as good as it's gonna be.

Side note, I got a Poulan in a few days ago that is one fine piece of equipment, PP475, 77cc of grunt. Built by Jonsered same as 2077


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cliff you could really use a 066 on some of them trees,..you would really like my modded 066 flat top with its 36" bar and chain.


 
I would like to get mine going soon. I will as soon as the 034 is done.

Does your have the poly fan too?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I would like to get mine going soon. I will as soon as the 034 is done.
> 
> Does your have the poly fan too?


 
One does the other is an aluminum flywheel, the poly one spools up faster but does not have any more grunt.


----------



## caleath

So many projects...I need a sponsor and a month of vacation


----------



## pioneerguy600

A sponsor would be nice but you can build 4 saws a day.


----------



## caleath

I could build 4 a day...but I need time to play with them all after they are done..


Jerry you gonna be my sponsor?....I will put your name on my shirt and everything.:msp_smile:


----------



## caleath

Ron whatcha gonna do with that fine chainsaw ?


----------



## tbone75

Well I got the P28.I was the only bidder 30.00 LOL.Maby someone knows something I don't?Don't matter I like it LOL I will put some pics up when it shows up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,..I keep my pockets pretty bare buying saws myself,..I really need to sell some to free up some more money,..naw,..that wouldn`t work, I would just buy more saws. I now run saws to buy more saws,...LOL.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is great John,..you will like a P28E for a small saw they are suprisingly torquy.


----------



## caleath

Me too Jerry...I need to sell some I think...nah...


----------



## caleath

maybe I can get an Arborsite sponsorship? I need to call Darin:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is great John,..you will like a P28E for a small saw they are suprisingly torquy.


 
Well its your fault LOL I seen that pic of your big one and liked the looks of it.So a little one is a start.


----------



## tbone75

For the money I couldn't pass it up.I know I can make it run LOL


----------



## Currently

My M390 broke at that same location yesterday. It got pinched and I yanked on it ...

I was working in Apison, what site were you working at?

There were quite a few people there with no PPE and dull chains.

It gave me the excuse to buy the last m362 in the county to keep on helping these folks. Went to six dealers to find one. Lot of those dealers were running on gensets.

Reason I got that saw is so I can use the same bar and chain. 

Caleath=> Send me a PM if your group can use another hand that has experience with a saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,..I have a like new P28E that I found in a dumpster, all it needed was a fuel line and filter.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..I have a like new P28E that I found in a dumpster, all it needed was a fuel line and filter.


 
Jerry I was starting to like you LOL


----------



## caleath

Currently said:


> My M390 broke at that same location yesterday. It got pinched and I yanked on it ...
> 
> I was working in Apison, what site were you working at?
> 
> There were quite a few people there with no PPE and dull chains.
> 
> It gave me the excuse to buy the last m362 in the county to keep on helping these folks. Went to six dealers to find one. Lot of those dealers were running on gensets.
> 
> Reason I got that saw is so I can use the same bar and chain.
> 
> Send me a PM if your group can use another hand that has experience with a saw.


 
I was working in Texas...we had alot of damage here too. Sucks about the handle. I got pinched a few times but always someone around to cut me out. Of course I had extra saws too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I get a lot of free saws,..that seems to bother a lot of guys on here....LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I get a lot of free saws,..that seems to bother a lot of guys on here....LOL


 
Dont bother me....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Evening all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I get a lot of free saws,..that seems to bother a lot of guys on here....LOL


 
More power to ya!! That just means we might get more parts from you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

Hey Jacob


----------



## jimdad07

Hello boys, having a great day here. Ron if you kick that saw off of the porch it would be a sin against humanity.


----------



## Currently

Was in north Georgia.

Was an EF4 that struck Ringgold-Apison-Cleveland.

Worked all day on 3 Sycamores and a red oak all twisted together. 

Nastiest piece of cutting I ever did in my entire life. I usually am pretty good at reading cuts and predicting forces. This one was a big challenge.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Cliff. 
Jerry and Ron i need your advice on a thread i posted alittle bit ago!


----------



## caleath

Currently said:


> Was in north Georgia.
> 
> Was an EF4 that struck Ringgold-Apison-Cleveland.
> 
> Worked all day on 3 Sycamores and a red oak all twisted together.
> 
> Nastiest piece of cutting I ever did in my entire life. I usually am pretty good at reading cuts and predicting forces. This one was a big challenge.


 
Thats for sure....and they will change the stress as you cut them. Good thing we have that skid steer...use it to move things around some.

I have learned to just take my time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Cliff.
> Jerry and Ron i need your advice on a thread i posted alittle bit ago!


 
The one about a magazine?


----------



## pioneerguy600

An excavator with the thumb attachment is a very handy piece of equipment around blow downs.


----------



## caleath

I had one tree that was in a bind one way so I started cutting from the bottom side...1/3 of the way through it changed and sort of moved and the bind was now at the bottom...started to bind got it out and then moved to the top side...3 seconds later bang...stuck.


Thank goodness for a skid steer.


----------



## caleath

I wish we had one...would be hard to move around as many places as we do. A small one would be great.


----------



## jimdad07

I've cut the after affects of big windstorms, but never twisters. Don't think I ever want to either. Cliff you ought to think of building a sawmill for some of them trees. You get some great character pieces out of some stuff that you can't get people to take for firewood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A small 4 ton excavator would be powerful enough to do some moving of tree trunks but the 40 ton is the best or at least big enough to move any tree I can think of.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> The one about a magazine?


 
No about An Air Leak.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry this P28 needs av mounts it sounds like.Any idea where I might find some?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry this P28 needs av mounts it sounds like.Any idea where I might find some?


 
I will check around.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No about An Air Leak.


 
I missed that thread Jacob, is the saw revving high at times?


----------



## caleath

Maybe we can get one to use. 

Curiosity got the better of me...I went and pulled the cylinder off the 066....looks good. It has to be a bearing problem so after the 034 is done...she is up next.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will check around.


 
Thanks a lot Jerry.I can't see anything else it needs YET


----------



## caleath

Jim it makes me sick every time I dump one of those huge redoak trees into a burn pile.


----------



## jimdad07

I would love to see you get that big girl running. Like Jerry said, you could use one for some of the bucking you are doing.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> I would love to see you get that big girl running. Like Jerry said, you could use one for some of the bucking you are doing.


 
Me too...hopefully its something silly and not a crankcase or something like that.


----------



## caleath

Nighttime for me....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Is your 066 still all together?


----------



## tbone75

Dang you guys got quiet?


----------



## jimdad07

I got to head to bed folks. Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is your 066 still all together?


 
Other than the cylinder yes...I need to figure out how the get the plastic flywheel off. No bangy bang on this one.


----------



## caleath

Storm woke me up...havent done this in a long time Husky sucks.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Storm woke me up...havent done this in a long time Husky sucks.


 
Pain woke me up LOL Dang back!! Hope to get fixed up the middle of May?


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...Been busy all weekend digging up collapsed and clogged cellar drains and replaced all pipe that was in danger of being driven over with sched 40. Bounced around on the backhoe all I wanted...real boney here on the side of the mountain. Didn't get to run any of the new/rebuilt saws as the drains didn't go just where I thought they did and the trees were OK. A little more crushed stone and backfill and it'll be over...that's this morning.
Gonna be a good day here today but crappy the rest of the week.
Have a good day and be safe.....Hope the storm that woke you passed far enough away so as not to cause you any damage Cliff.


----------



## Cantdog

I feel for you Tbone....I have had off and on back troubles since I was in a bad car wreck back in 1970....Been good for quite a spell but boy have had some bad times with it. Hope you can get some relief...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I feel for you Tbone....I have had off and on back troubles since I was in a bad car wreck back in 1970....Been good for quite a spell but boy have had some bad times with it. Hope you can get some relief...


 
This is my last hope to get fixed up.There going to burn the nerve endings in my lower back?Been cut on 2 times in the past 15 yrs. for blown out disc. Told me they can't do anything more because the disc are gone.Been off work since Oct. living on sick pay.Thats what got me working on saws a lot more.Its one thing I can sit on my arse and do LOL Making the knives is a little hard on me but I still do some.It helps pay the bills and buy more saws LOL But I wont whine to much it could be much worse!!


----------



## Cantdog

That sucks Tbone....My late sister had what they called "terminal pain" from a back injury she also sustaind in a real bad wreck in the late 60s. They put an electrod in her spine with a wire out to a small box she wore on her belt...went the pain got to bad she'd hit the button and the capacitors would discharge into the nerves and knock them out for a while. Same idea as yours I guess, but yours not will be temporary. She was actually on Opra discussing the extreme pain. Hope this works out for you....


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Hello boys, having a great day here. Ron if you kick that saw off of the porch it would be a sin against humanity.


 
 oh the humanity of it all !!!!


----------



## caleath

I never did get back to sleep....30 mins later I got called out for circuit trouble.

It stormed pretty good mostly lightning, winds werent too bad.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff, ..you need to get the proper puller for that plastic flywheel. That puller will remove flywheels from most of the Stihl saws from the 024 up to the 066, the 084,088 and 090 take a bigger one. The puller is only around $20. from the dealer. There are other places where you can get them for around the same price, send me a PM if you don`t want to go the dealer route.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That sucks Tbone....My late sister had what they called "terminal pain" from a back injury she also sustaind in a real bad wreck in the late 60s. They put an electrod in her spine with a wire out to a small box she wore on her belt...went the pain got to bad she'd hit the button and the capacitors would discharge into the nerves and knock them out for a while. Same idea as yours I guess, but yours not will be temporary. She was actually on Opra discussing the extreme pain. Hope this works out for you....


 
Thanks I hope it does?Sitting around not being able to do much anything is driving me nuts!!! Its just not for me LOL


----------



## farrell

well turkey hunting didnt go very well saturday. it was cold and me and the little women never heard a bird. we ended up seeing two jakes but they were running through some tree tops. but we did see a lot of deer.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> well turkey hunting didnt go very well saturday. it was cold and me and the little women never heard a bird. we ended up seeing two jakes but they were running through some tree tops. but we did see a lot of deer.


 
Turkey season here too.
had a nice Tom at fronts steps about 8am.
the three more about 10 am.i think thier looking to see if i planted my garden yet


----------



## tbone75

Just checking in.Trying to get myself in gear and put this 350 Husky together.Not getting very far.Dang rainy day makes me hurt more.That and doing the part I don't like.Cleaning it up first YUK!!What a mess this thing is.Now why did I buy this?Oh yes to sell it LOL Hope everyones have a good day out there.


----------



## roncoinc

*I didnt do it !!*

It must have tried to get away and stumbled and fell !!
looks like it landed on it's head ? maybe broke it's neck ?? yup,,can see it pooped it's pants 
will wait untill morning and see if it moves,if not i'll bury it in the garden for fertilizer ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Creamsicles are good as fertilizer and they will mow your crops off as fast as the plants pop up through the ground.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Turkey season here too.
> had a nice Tom at fronts steps about 8am.
> the three more about 10 am.i think thier looking to see if i planted my garden yet


 
I got them things every where around me LOL.And deer eating everything I plant right up to my house!Brave SOBS LOL I like deer and turkey!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I got them things every where around me LOL.And deer eating everything I plant right up to my house!Brave SOBS LOL I like deer and turkey!


 
I dont take anything this early in the year,let em fatten up a bit so they taste better


----------



## roncoinc

Had "pout" again for supper tonite,maybe ONE more time and will be enough..
looking at them before putting them in the pan,thinking about how good they taste i remembered what Jerry said about not eating any freshwater fish with white flesh..i should have taken a picture,the flesh on these is such a dark pink is almost red  like MEAT !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dont take anything this early in the year,let em fatten up a bit so they taste better


 
Its turkey season here right now.Just haven't opened the window yet LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Had "pout" again for supper tonite,maybe ONE more time and will be enough..
> looking at them before putting them in the pan,thinking about how good they taste i remembered what Jerry said about not eating any freshwater fish with white flesh..i should have taken a picture,the flesh on these is such a dark pink is almost red  like MEAT !!


 
Never heard of pout?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anyone run a saw today? I didn`t ,..seems strange to go a whole day and not run a saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

They be horned pout up this way,..ugly little beasts.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They be horned pout up this way,..ugly little beasts.


 
Not to many kinds of fish here.Bass,bluegill,catfish is about I get.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Born and raised here on the coast we have the best of saltwater and freshwater fishing. We can catch fish til the cows come home . Being a good ole country boy I even catch more species than are listed as avaliable in our region.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Never heard of pout?


 
Horned pout !!
some call em bullhead..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> They be horned pout up this way,..ugly little beasts.


 
I knew a good ol country boy would know what they are


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Horned pout !!
> some call em bullhead..


 
LOL now if you had said bullhead I would have knew.And your right they are very good eating!! I am just a little south.We just know them as bullheads.I don't eat farm raised catfish only the ones I catch in farm pounds.Nothing out of the rivers around here!The waters up north are so much cleaner than down my way.Its a real shame its so bad down here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We have a saltwater version of them here also,..we call them Tom cod or Tommycod if you are local.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Born and raised here on the coast we have the best of saltwater and freshwater fishing. We can catch fish til the cows come home . Being a good ole country boy I even catch more species than are listed as avaliable in our region.


 
My Mom lives down in Flordia so I do get to visit her every couple tears.Then I get out in the Gulf to do some fishing for real fish LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have a saltwater version of them here also,..we call them Tom cod or Tommycod if you are local.


 
I caught some salt water catfish in Fla. But didn't eat them.They have poison barbs!My uncle got stuck with one in the finger.Had to take him to the hospital.he swelled up bad.And was he ever yelling LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lot of saltwater fish have poisonous barbs, got to be careful handling those beasts.


----------



## roncoinc

Tommycod are common but we dont eat them.
florida has two kinds of saltwater catfish.. one is white,forgot what ones are ediible but dont matter to me,i wouldnt eat one.
our pout have poison in thier barbs also..to me just stings a bit and turns red and swells up and hurts a bit ,but thats part of the game 
Haddock are on good now,could go for a feed of them after i have a few days of real meat..


----------



## jimdad07

I got to go out on the ocean last summer off of Maine with the guy who owns Eastern boatworks. He took us out a few miles and pulled in his lobster traps all day, should say he pulled them in. Real nice guy, gave us all of the lobster from his traps for a feed that night. That was my first time on anything bigger than Lake Ontario, it was a good time. We fished for stripers the night before underneath the bridge that goes from Portsmouth to New Hampshire off of that guy's dock. That was a great trip.


----------



## jimdad07

P.S. We call them bullhead down here as well. Taste pretty good if you soak them in saltwater for a bit before you floui\r and deep fry them. The second best things on Earth are deep fried.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stripers here go to 100 lbs but most common between 20-45 lbs.


----------



## jimdad07

Chainsaw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Chainsaw?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> P.S. We call them bullhead down here as well. Taste pretty good if you soak them in saltwater for a bit before you floui\r and deep fry them. The second best things on Earth are deep fried.


 
I used to do that with them to.Now I found something I thinks even better than salt water.I soak them in milk over night.I think it works much better.I wrap them up in foil with butter and a little garlic and throw them on the grill to.its good many different ways.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Chainsaw?


 
Your right Jerry what happen to chainsaws?Didn't Ron start this fish thing?LOL


----------



## tbone75

I didn't do much with saws today.just couldn't get moving.Spread that 350 all over the bench and that was that LOL.It stoped raining so out I went.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I got to go out on the ocean last summer off of Maine with the guy who owns Eastern boatworks. He took us out a few miles and pulled in his lobster traps all day, should say he pulled them in. Real nice guy, gave us all of the lobster from his traps for a feed that night. That was my first time on anything bigger than Lake Ontario, it was a good time. We fished for stripers the night before underneath the bridge that goes from Portsmouth to New Hampshire off of that guy's dock. That was a great trip.


 
Is that the guy that has the place under what we call the "high" bridge over the river ?? the most upstream of the three ?
man,i know every inch of that river..and have found every rock that will hit a prop at low tide  been on that river since 1958.
you know that has the seventh strongest current in the world ??


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> P.S. We call them bullhead down here as well. Taste pretty good if you soak them in saltwater for a bit before you floui\r and deep fry them. The second best things on Earth are deep fried.


 
I deep fry mine but dont have to soak them in anything...
why would you do that ?? they taste great as they are..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I deep fry mine but dont have to soak them in anything...
> why would you do that ?? they taste great as they are..


 
The water down here just is not like yours up there LOL They wont taste near the same.I would love to have some fresh ones from up your way!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I didn`t get to run or work on a chainsaw today,..now I am suffering withdrawal.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stripers here go to 100 lbs but most common between 20-45 lbs.


 
Cmon Jerry !! 
thats Ok, a fish story is a fish story ! LOL !!
"The Canadian record striped bass was caught in Nova Scotia by Gordon Strong - Mira River, Cape Breton Co. 1994. The fish weighted 54.06 lb."
Canada Striped Bass Fishing in Prince Edward Island - New Brunswick and Nova Scotia - Stripers 247.com - Striper bass fishing in Cananda in NB NS
i caught one ALMOST that big,well close,well sorta,well within 30 lbs ??  ok,35 lbs ??
" Al McReynolds pulled this World Record striper from the Atlantic fishing at night off the Vermont Ave. jetty in Atlantic City following days of September Nor'easter storming in 1982. The fish was taken on a 5 1/2-inch long Rebel Black-back silver minnow plug on 20-pound test line. It took one hour and 40 minutes to land the fish on the slippery jetty. The fish measured 53 inches in length with a 34 1/2 inch girth, and was estimated to be 20 - 22 years old. Its 78 pound 8 oz. weight earned it the IGFA all-tackle record! "


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I didn`t get to run or work on a chainsaw today,..now I am suffering withdrawal.


 
You just need to go fire one up.It will make you feel much better LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Cmon Jerry !!
> thats Ok, a fish story is a fish story ! LOL !!
> "The Canadian record striped bass was caught in Nova Scotia by Gordon Strong - Mira River, Cape Breton Co. 1994. The fish weighted 54.06 lb."
> Canada Striped Bass Fishing in Prince Edward Island - New Brunswick and Nova Scotia - Stripers 247.com - Striper bass fishing in Cananda in NB NS
> i caught one ALMOST that big,well close,well sorta,well within 30 lbs ??  ok,35 lbs ??
> " Al McReynolds pulled this World Record striper from the Atlantic fishing at night off the Vermont Ave. jetty in Atlantic City following days of September Nor'easter storming in 1982. The fish was taken on a 5 1/2-inch long Rebel Black-back silver minnow plug on 20-pound test line. It took one hour and 40 minutes to land the fish on the slippery jetty. The fish measured 53 inches in length with a 34 1/2 inch girth, and was estimated to be 20 - 22 years old. Its 78 pound 8 oz. weight earned it the IGFA all-tackle record! "


 
Thats some nice fish! I love to fish anywhere any time.You guys up north have some of the best fishing any where in the world.


----------



## tbone75

You guys seem to have some of the saws(best) up there too LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thats some nice fish! I love to fish anywhere any time.You guys up north have some of the best fishing any where in the world.


 
And the further you get up into canada the better.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Cmon Jerry !!
> thats Ok, a fish story is a fish story ! LOL !!
> "The Canadian record striped bass was caught in Nova Scotia by Gordon Strong - Mira River, Cape Breton Co. 1994. The fish weighted 54.06 lb."
> Canada Striped Bass Fishing in Prince Edward Island - New Brunswick and Nova Scotia - Stripers 247.com - Striper bass fishing in Cananda in NB NS
> i caught one ALMOST that big,well close,well sorta,well within 30 lbs ??  ok,35 lbs ??
> " Al McReynolds pulled this World Record striper from the Atlantic fishing at night off the Vermont Ave. jetty in Atlantic City following days of September Nor'easter storming in 1982. The fish was taken on a 5 1/2-inch long Rebel Black-back silver minnow plug on 20-pound test line. It took one hour and 40 minutes to land the fish on the slippery jetty. The fish measured 53 inches in length with a 34 1/2 inch girth, and was estimated to be 20 - 22 years old. Its 78 pound 8 oz. weight earned it the IGFA all-tackle record! "


 
Where you finding your info, its far behind.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I deep fry mine but dont have to soak them in anything...
> why would you do that ?? they taste great as they are..


 
I'm just crazy like that Ron. You know how we folks from northern NY are, just a little backwards.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And the further you get up into canada the better.


 
Yes that is as true as can be.trouble is I haven't got there yet?Lake Erie is as far north as i have been.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Is that the guy that has the place under what we call the "high" bridge over the river ?? the most upstream of the three ?
> man,i know every inch of that river..and have found every rock that will hit a prop at low tide  been on that river since 1958.
> you know that has the seventh strongest current in the world ??


 
Pretty sure that's the one. My wife has a cousin that married this guy's BIL, that's how we got to go out with him on one of his boats.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Pretty sure that's the one. My wife has a cousin that married this guy's BIL, that's how we got to go out with him on one of his boats.


 
Lucky dog LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where you finding your info, its far behind.


 
http://www.igfa.org/records/Fish-Records.aspx?LC=ATR&Fish=Bass, striped

all i got to go by,,cant catch em ALL myself


----------



## jimdad07

It was pretty lucky John. It's neat to go out on the ocean. We weren't out all that far, only about 7 miles, but it felt like you could throw a rock to shore. Very neat feeling.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Pretty sure that's the one. My wife has a cousin that married this guy's BIL, that's how we got to go out with him on one of his boats.


 
From that spot you were about 20 minits from my house !


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> It was pretty lucky John. It's neat to go out on the ocean. We weren't out all that far, only about 7 miles, but it felt like you could throw a rock to shore. Very neat feeling.


 
He take you out around the "isles of shoals " ??

Isles of Shoals, NH, ME


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> From that spot you were about 20 minits from my house !


 
Ron I would love to see some pics from around your place.it sounds like a beatiful place.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see,..trouble is us good ole boys don`t record our catches, won`t spill the beans where we fish either.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I would love to see some pics from around your place.it sounds like a beatiful place.


 
Sometime..
we also have this in the state.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Washington_(New_Hampshire)
can go swimming at the beach and snow sking in the same day 
job tommorow,y'all be good.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> He take you out around the "isles of shoals " ??
> 
> Isles of Shoals, NH, ME


 
I don't think he did. We did go by the ship yards on the way out to check the traps and he was pointing things out here and there but once we came to the traps it was all about the lobstering.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Ron, have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

Wonder where Cliff is, must be out on a call.


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you were here you would be close to some great fishing,


----------



## jimdad07

That's a couple of nice shots Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sometime..
> we also have this in the state.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Washington_(New_Hampshire)
> can go swimming at the beach and snow sking in the same day
> job tommorow,y'all be good.


 
Thanks Ron.Have a good one.


----------



## jimdad07

It's Cliff...the Cliffmiester...the Cliffster....
Glad to see you could join the fishing talk.


----------



## caleath

I am here...just got up from a nap..sure was a long day. Looks like no storms tonight so maybe no calls out. I worked 56 hours last week and all ready at 14 hours in one day. I love the ot and dt but I would like it in smaller bunches at a time.

How in the world do you guys always get to talking about fishing?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I am here...just got up from a nap..sure was a long day. Looks like no storms tonight so maybe no calls out. I worked 56 hours last week and all ready at 14 hours in one day. I love the ot and dt but I would like it in smaller bunches at a time.
> 
> How in the world do you guys always get to talking about fishing?


 
Ron had bullhead for dinner the other night and it just kind of went from there. 

I hate to do it but I have to turn in. Been wrestling a refrigeration rack for that last 3 days, going back for day number 4 tomorrow. Seems just about every case in the store is flooding back. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## caleath

I see...I hate fish.

Anyone get any new saws?


----------



## caleath

Sure is quiet in here!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I see...I hate fish.
> 
> Anyone get any new saws?


 
Yea i got a P28 off fleabay.Not here yet.Pics when it does.


----------



## caleath

I took a shower and everything.


----------



## tbone75

Brb


----------



## caleath

ok


----------



## caleath

I brushed my teeth and everything


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Yea i got a P28 off fleabay.Not here yet.Pics when it does.


 
cool...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Every time I step inside my big outside storage shed I see another new to me saw....LOL


----------



## caleath

Thats funny Jerry? How ya been? I hope to be around more next week. Not on call then.


----------



## caleath

So Jerry you think it might be under the flywheel?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you were here you would be close to some great fishing,


 
I could sure go for that!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been fine,..but I pulled a 346XP apart on Sunday evening, piston and cylinder look great, no wear on the single ring, cleaned it up and put back together. It now starts and races so I got to do a vac test next.


----------



## caleath

Stinky Husky


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I could sure go for that!


 
Just past that red bouy is the open Atlantic, 15 min run past that bouy is great Haddock, Pollock, Halibuit, Cod and any top water fish passing along the coast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..you know Huskies stink.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just past that red bouy is the open Atlantic, 15 min run past that bouy is great Haddock, Pollock, Halibuit, Cod and any top water fish passing along the coast.


 
Man that would be great to see and better to fish.I have been all over the usa coast to coast but never out of it.One of these days I will make it up to Canada.


----------



## caleath

I will be glad to get back to some saw work. I am thinking about a new saw.....I know but I think a 261 is speaking to me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> So Jerry you think it might be under the flywheel?


 
You never know till you pull it off. Junk can get sucked in and jamb it, I have seen this on saws myself.


----------



## caleath

I hope so that would be great if thats all it is. So porting like the 034 got would be good for the 066?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Man that would be great to see and better to fish.I have been all over the usa coast to coast but never out of it.One of these days I will make it up to Canada.


 
One day I sailed out past that bouy and 5 days later I was in Greenland, fishing off the Flemmish Cap.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I will be glad to get back to some saw work. I am thinking about a new saw.....I know but I think a 261 is speaking to me.


 
I am waiting to see some more porting pics LOL I don't feel ready yet LOL That and I need some longer bits for my die grinder.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I hope so that would be great if thats all it is. So porting like the 034 got would be good for the 066?


 
The same woods port works on all the vertical cylinder Stihls.


----------



## caleath

Nah no new stuff for me....I am ready to finish that 034..gotta get that piston fixed.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> One day I sailed out past that bouy and 5 days later I was in Greenland, fishing off the Flemmish Cap.


 
I bet that was some great fishing!


----------



## caleath

Jerry we need to do something to wake this crowd up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Swordfish and Jacks,..not much fun,..lots of hard work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

They are all tired this time of night.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Swordfish and Jacks,..not much fun,..lots of hard work.


 
Not a pleasure cruse I take it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Maybe we need to discuss Osama bin Laden to stirr things up.


----------



## caleath

I guess they need to take a pre AS nap like me:msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not a pleasure cruse I take it?


 
Nope,..60' steel hulled trawler, had a little over 20 ton in the hold 3 days later.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I guess they need to take a pre AS nap like me:msp_thumbup:


 
The way you have been working.You need a nap LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Naps are great, I don`t often get one, I am awake about 18 hrs a day.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope,..60' steel hulled trawler, had a little over 20 ton in the hold 3 days later.


 
Thats some serious work!!


----------



## tbone75

I only sleep about 2 hrs at a time.Hope this doc helps me?This sucks!!


----------



## caleath

I sure seem to need more sleep these days...not sure why.

I dont think that I sleep very well when I do sleep.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I sleep 5-6 hrs and that`s it,..I can and have done 72 hrs shift without a break.


----------



## caleath

So Jerry do you have any projects in the near future?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I sleep 5-6 hrs and that`s it,..I can and have done 72 hrs shift without a break.


 
I have did that 2 times in my life.It about killed me LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> So Jerry do you have any projects in the near future?


 
Yes I know you got something good up your sleeve LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think Jim and I are going to port our 120Si in the near future.
I got 40-50 saws I can pull out of storage,all project saws that need work.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I sure seem to need more sleep these days...not sure why.
> 
> I dont think that I sleep very well when I do sleep.


 
A bad sleep is worse than no sleep!I know I am a expert at it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I sleep good but when I wake up I am ready to go.


----------



## caleath

I have pulled a few of those myself. If I could stay busy the whole time it would be ok...this job is a whole bunch of waiting around. 

When I worked for Delta I repaired de icing equipment so during those ice storms we humped it pretty good.

I am sure glad I was in my 20s then.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think Jim and I are going to port our 120Si in the near future.
> I got 40-50 saws I can pull out of storage,all project saws that need work.


 
Now thats a pile of saws to choose from?FUN FUN FUN


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think Jim and I are going to port our 120Si in the near future.
> I got 40-50 saws I can pull out of storage,all project saws that need work.


 
I am looking forward to Jim getting his feet wet.

Jerry we need an old saw project...


----------



## pioneerguy600

We have an outdoor party every Labour day weekend, it is a 5 day party and I stay up for 3 days/nights or 72-75 hrs without sleep, very busy time for me.


----------



## tbone75

I see mastermind hanging around down there.Maby he can get things moving along.LOL


----------



## caleath

Dang it looks like I have some poison ivy on one arm....I hate that stuff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Old saws, now who`s got old saws...LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have an outdoor party every Labour day weekend, it is a 5 day party and I stay up for 3 days/nights or 72-75 hrs without sleep, very busy time for me.


 
I would crash for 2 days...

When I do the bbq for our church..I dont sleep for 2 days. I pay for it for a week.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have an outdoor party every Labour day weekend, it is a 5 day party and I stay up for 3 days/nights or 72-75 hrs without sleep, very busy time for me.


 
I could do things like that 30 yrs ago LOL Not now i must have got old?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Old saws, now who`s got old saws...LOL


 
I have a Wright saw here that needs to get running..but its very solid otherwise.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Poison Ivy,..now that`s nasty stuff,..itchy watery blisters,..owie.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got two nice running Wright reciprocals. Also got a big Wright chainsaw.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Dang it looks like I have some poison ivy on one arm....I hate that stuff.


 
Some how I never get it? I pull it out around the house all the time.Stuffs hard to get rid of.


----------



## caleath

Its going to be almost 0c here tomorrow am...I did cel. for you Jerry


----------



## RandyMac

Evenin'
Thought I'd drop by and see what you-all been carrying on about.


----------



## caleath

Hey Randy...good to cya.

Just gabbin here.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Evenin'
> Thought I'd drop by and see what you-all been carrying on about.


 
Fish :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just rejoicing, what`s the bad news?


----------



## caleath

If I am lucky enough I will have a lifetime of projects before too long....but I am slow for sure.

Jerry you need to take a vacation to Texas and help build saws....


----------



## RandyMac

And to great length too.
been busy with the PM850, need to have it done by Fryday, as my boss, Bill is giving it to his Mother on Sunday. The saw was Bill's Dad's when he worked for Simpson Timber.


----------



## caleath

Bad news??


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s what I always do on vacation, fix stuff.


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> Bad news??


 
yeah, some yahoo started the jihad of the century


----------



## pioneerguy600

There is no bad news,..Osama is dead.


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> yeah, some yahoo started the jihad of the century


 
Oh really....did I need to get my guns???


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is no bad news,..Osama is dead.


 
He should be shark turds by now.


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> Oh really....did I need to get my guns???


 
Perhaps, I can be ready in a Minute.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lobster bait!


----------



## caleath

Randy I have 2 right here next to the bed....and 2 in the shop one in each vehicle.......and then there is the gun safe. Texans you know.


----------



## RandyMac

how often do you check for lobsters?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lobster bait!


 
I bet a lobster wouldnt touch it.


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> Randy I have 2 right here next to the bed....and 2 in the shop one in each vehicle.......and then there is the gun safe. Texans you know.


 
*God bless Texas!!!*


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am Canadian,..I cannot brag about how many guns I have.


----------



## caleath

I see Jerry is a Tree Freak and Randy is a Knot head....you guys must be special??


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am Canadian,..I cannot brag about how many guns I have.


 
Thats too bad Jerry....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lobsters like anything that dies and reaches the bottom.


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> *God bless Texas!!!*


 
We are a bit off here Randy. I would have more if I didnt buy chainsaws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t know where that tree freak came from.
I can`t brag about my guns but I can own guns.


----------



## RandyMac

Just so as you have a 7.62 long-gun.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lobsters like anything that dies and reaches the bottom.


 
bottom feeders....why I dont eat any sea food...it had better be able to eat grass and crap on the ground for me to eat it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lobsters like anything that dies and reaches the bottom.


 
Bet they wont eat that piece of crap.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t know where that tree freak came from.
> I can`t brag about my guns but I can own guns.


 
At least you can still have them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lobsters actually like crap,..you should see the size of those buggers that live around the sanitary sewer outfalls.


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> Just so as you have a 7.62 long-gun.


 
I dont think I have any 30 cal stuff right now....they come and go faster than chainsaws around here. I think my 7 mag is the biggest thing here right now.


----------



## caleath

I will take your word for it jerry....its like the crayfish here...the nastier the water the happier they are.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t have a 7.42 ,..only small caliber long guns like Weatherby 270 mag and Winchester 300 mag., 30 06 and 7 mm Winchester mod 70.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> We are a bit off here Randy. I would have more if I didnt buy chainsaws.


 
I like texas my brother was born there Brownsville.Dad was in the navy LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t have a 7.42 ,..only small caliber long guns like Weatherby 270 mag and Winchester 300 mag., 30 06 and 7 mm Winchester mod 70.


 
300 Mag  I have a heavy barreled Tika.Very nice gun.


----------



## caleath

Deep south Texas there....I grew up south of San Antonio. I miss south Texas. No storms but then there is hurricanes but at least you know they are coming.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well past my bedtime,..see ya tomorrow,.Nytol.


----------



## caleath

me too Jerry...and John and the others that chimed in.

lets do it again tomorrow,.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> me too Jerry...and John and the others that chimed in.
> 
> lets do it again tomorrow,.


 
Night guys.Have a good night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all,overcast here this morning with rain in the forecast for the rest of the day. You all have a good safe day.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All...Sun and clouds here...warm....showers this afternoon and real crappy for the next two days. Very Springish....

Must be about time for the tulip festival in Truro isn't it Jerry??


----------



## tbone75

Just more rain here.:msp_angry:


----------



## RandyMac

Bright and breezy today. We are off to Grants Pass, I'll look at some old growth for you-all.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Evening all. Working on the truck today. Doing body work today.


----------



## caleath

Nice and sunny here for a change...got a good nights sleep too. Supposed to be good for the rest of the week too. 

Jerry I went to the dealer and got my puller...15 bucks. He gives me good deals too.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I got a good one for you all, My sisters boyfriend told me yesterday his grandpa has a 670 Stihl with a 10 foot bar I laughed and told him they never made a 670 Stihl, Then i asked him i would love to see the saw! Then he changed his mind and told me that his gpa also sold the saw a couple of days ago :jester:
Mind you this is the same guy that told me That his buddy let him borrow his D10 Cat to bulldoze down a house.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Bright and breezy today. We are off to Grants Pass, I'll look at some old growth for you-all.


 
I got some kin up there.Ever run into any Kings?I know my one Uncle Eldon moved to Eugene some time ago?The other one we don't talk much about.Chuck not sure whats up with him.All I know is hes a little off.Last time I was there was 69 LOL Watched them land on the moon while I was there.


----------



## caleath

suns out sure is a pretty day...makes me want to sit out in the sun with a cold one and watch the world go by


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All...Sun and clouds here...warm....showers this afternoon and real crappy for the next two days. Very Springish....
> 
> Must be about time for the tulip festival in Truro isn't it Jerry??


 
I think so, usually around May 18-21 . San Francisco was having theirs when I was out there a couple months ago. There was hundreds of thousands of them in bloom around pier 39 and on down to the ferry terminal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Nice and sunny here for a change...got a good nights sleep too. Supposed to be good for the rest of the week too.
> 
> Jerry I went to the dealer and got my puller...15 bucks. He gives me good deals too.


 
Good for you, I was sort of quoting MSRP as some dealers won`t budge on it, my dealer sells them to me for $12.30 and most trips there I pick him up his fav coffee.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jacob,..I think we all know a BSer or two like your sisters BF. Some guys can really pile it on thick. I let them kind talk it up for a bit then hand them the opportunity to show me what they know, don`t take long to show them up...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

While going through Grants Pass pick us out a couple that need tipping, Randy.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jacob,..I think we all know a BSer or two like your sisters BF. Some guys can really pile it on thick. I let them kind talk it up for a bit then hand them the opportunity to show me what they know, don`t take long to show them up...LOL


 
Yes Jacob we do....An old friend of mine's father was an old time (20's-30's-40's) northwoods logger and sawmill operator. In those days he use to "hot yard" in the woods with horses and then forward the logs to a lake or stream with sleds and bulldozers. JC used to have a saying when someone was spinning a tale that was inaccurate or exaggerated......he would look at them and say "You tell'em horse chit.....you been on the road" LOL!!! That always cracked me up!!!!........Every time!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

No chainsaws again today,...man..I think I am kicking this habit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yes Jacob we do....An old friend of mine's father was an old time (20's-30's-40's) northwoods logger and sawmill operator. In those days he use to "hot yard" in the woods with horses and then forward the logs to a lake or stream with sleds and bulldozers. JC used to have a saying when someone was spinning a tale that was inaccurate or exaggerated......he would look at them and say "You tell'em horse chit.....you been on the road" LOL!!! That always cracked me up!!!!........Every time!!!!


 
LOL,..you know what they used the horse chit for?


----------



## Cantdog

Me either...I haven't even run the three newly built Jonsereds in wood yet (well I did put the 70E in a standing dead spruce) but that doesn't really count.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Me either...I haven't even run the three newly built Jonsereds in wood yet (well I did put the 70E in a standing dead spruce) but that doesn't really count.


 
Hardly...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..you know what they used the horse chit for?




Road apples for the pie?????:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Brake shoes.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Brake shoes.




For the sleds???


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas...? No chainsaws...thats just wrong.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> For the sleds???


 
Iron shod sleigh runners,..yup.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas...? No chainsaws...thats just wrong.


 
Absolutely.


----------



## caleath

Well i am going to the shop then....back in a few.


----------



## jimdad07

Howdy boys. Hannafords is finally running right. I have had the medium temp rack flooding liquid refrigerant back to it bad, there was a 0*F superheat on the suction header of the rack, need 20*F superheat. What all that means is putting liquid refrigerant on the head of a compressor is like putting a rock on it. Wreaks havoc on the whole system, oil washes out of the crank housing and just makes a mess. Took four days to get it straightened around. Every case on the medium temp rack was flooding very badly. Can't believe it didn't take out a $6,000.00 compressor while it was at it. If you can't tell it's a good problem off of my back.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas...? No chainsaws...thats just wrong.



Chainsaw.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello Robin, how goes it?


----------



## roncoinc

Well i got my hands dirty today,STINKY actually !!
was dragging that MS290 down to the scrap pile and wondered of there were any good parts on it.... so i tok a look.. id did NOT bring it into the shop !!
pulled the cover off the air filter .. :msp_scared:
i have NEVER seen anything like THAT !!!!!!
i looked and had a hard time finding the filter !! compressed air found it to remove.. blew it out good so i could see the carb too.
yanked on it and it seemed ok to me.. so,spark tester showed spark,,comp test showed 150 lbs..fuel tank had fuel in it..
five more pulls and it started !! hi speed was good but low end no adjustment.. pulled the limiter and better but no crisp response..
pulled carb and  inside looked like the air filter.. about an hour in the USC and carb cleaner,, nope,dont have a diaphram for it,hard and distorted..i think it will be a runner..
so as i,m working on it a friend shows up and says " i see bobby dropped off normans saw" .. if i get it going it will go back there.. another farmer i know..
i remember the story from last year,the dealer told him the P&C were toasted and he needed a NEW saw 
so now to find a handlebar for a MS290..


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Hello Robin, how goes it?


 
Hey Jim....doing good...going the be rainy here the next couple days..fortunately I got my drainage issues fixed so the cellar should be dry after this storm!! Glad you got you the unit back on line...


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Well i got my hands dirty today,STINKY actually !!
> was dragging that MS290 down to the scrap pile and wondered of there were any good parts on it.... so i tok a look.. id did NOT bring it into the shop !!
> pulled the cover off the air filter .. :msp_scared:
> i have NEVER seen anything like THAT !!!!!!
> i looked and had a hard time finding the filter !! compressed air found it to remove.. blew it out good so i could see the carb too.
> yanked on it and it seemed ok to me.. so,spark tester showed spark,,comp test showed 150 lbs..fuel tank had fuel in it..
> five more pulls and it started !! hi speed was good but low end no adjustment.. pulled the limiter and better but no crisp response..
> pulled carb and  inside looked like the air filter.. about an hour in the USC and carb cleaner,, nope,dont have a diaphram for it,hard and distorted..i think it will be a runner..
> so as i,m working on it a friend shows up and says " i see bobby dropped off normans saw" .. if i get it going it will go back there.. another farmer i know..
> i remember the story from last year,the dealer told him the P&C were toasted and he needed a NEW saw
> so now to find a handlebar for a MS290..


 
Pretty bad how some folks take care of good machines like that. Now if it were a Husky, I'd say that's about par for the course.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jim....doing good...going the be rainy here the next couple days..fortunately I got my drainage issues fixed so the cellar should be dry after this storm!! Glad you got you the unit back on line...


 
I'm glad you got your drainage issue fixed. Nothing worse than water in the house.


----------



## jimdad07

Wife...must...get....home...........soon.....................need to...........work.....on...............................saws!!!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Pretty bad how some folks take care of good machines like that. Now if it were a Husky, I'd say that's about par for the course.


 
If it was a husky it would still be cutting wood


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> If it was a husky it would still be cutting wood


 
I think you meant if it was a "Dolmar" it would still be running.


----------



## tbone75

I got my 350 Husky going today.First cylinder I ever tryed to clean up.Working good so far?That makes me 3 of them running LOL After I cleaned it up it looks almost new.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I got my 350 Husky going today.First cylinder I ever tryed to clean up.Working good so far?That makes me 3 of them running LOL After I cleaned it up it looks almost new.


 
Good work John. By this time next year you will have 20 of them running of all different flavors. Good job!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good work John. By this time next year you will have 20 of them running of all different flavors. Good job!


 
I have a few right now LOL Most of the runners.Bunch of little Poulans,Echo,Husky,Stihl,Couple little Macs


----------



## tbone75

Only have 3 non runners left!Need more saws LOL


----------



## tbone75

I am not a one brand lover.I like them all:hmm3grin2orange: I just like working on them.Some much more than others.Like Macs.YUK LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Only have 3 non runners left!Need more saws LOL









I think you might have a touch of CAD .


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I have a few right now LOL Most of the runners.Bunch of little Poulans,Echo,Husky,Stihl,Couple little Macs


 
Man John thats a mess of saws....


----------



## caleath

Ron I have a picture for you/./.....:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I think you might have a touch of CAD .


 
Just a bit LOL More in the shop:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Man John thats a mess of saws....


 
Only one was running when I got it.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Just a bit LOL More in the shop:msp_smile:


 
I couldn't tell from the line if they were trying to get in or run out of the shop LOL !


----------



## caleath

Here you go


----------



## caleath

All by myself.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron`s care package arrived?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron`s care package arrived?


 
Nope thats rons fixin to leave.....


----------



## caleath

John you have a fine bunch of saws there...looks like a lot of craftsmans and some poulans and some Huskys...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ahhh,..return to sender,....I ummmm seeee...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gonna tackle your Wright?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ahhh,..return to sender,....I ummmm seeee...LOL


 
Just a little treat for Ron...a whole box of Stihl parts:cool2:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> John you have a fine bunch of saws there...looks like a lot of craftsmans and some poulans and some Huskys...


 
Yes and a couple stihls and echos.And one ryobi LOL There is a C9 hiding around the corner some where?Need a cylinder for it.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Just a little treat for Ron...a whole box of Stihl parts:cool2:


 
He will be so happy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

Not sure about the Wright Jerry...I just cant seem to get excited about that one.

I think the list will go like this

034 super finish
066
056 mag
044/460 hybrid
044
038 magnum


----------



## pioneerguy600

Which one you got?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Not sure about the Wright Jerry...I just cant seem to get excited about that one.
> 
> I think the list will go like this
> 
> 034 super finish
> 066
> 056 mag
> 044/460 hybrid
> 044
> 038 magnum


 
I vote for the 066- Scratch that.Do the Wright!! Thats a great looking saw!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

That will sure will cheer Ron up, nothing like a big box of creamsicle parts.


----------



## caleath

This one...


----------



## RandyMac

Had a good day on the road, only got stopped by roadwork 3 times on the way up and 5 times on the way home. That little stretch they call "The Narrows" needs bypassed and soon. In places, it's maybe 20 feet wide, where it's posted 20mph, they mean it! To make things more interesting, we have rock slides, lots of chunks, not so much gravel. When a good sized rock hits the road, it leaves an impact crater, then explodes into various sized jagged squares, there are places in the canyon that look carpet bombed. In this day and age, to have a State Highway, the only inland escape route, in such a condition, arrrgghhh!!! This comes to mind, mostly because we met a loaded log truck in the worse possible spot. I can live with the rest of the roller coaster.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You have the Rebel, carb problems are quite common on them.


----------



## caleath

Sounds like you had a good day Randy.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have the Rebel, carb problems are quite common on them.


 

Just my luck...Rebel huh..


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> This one...


 
I like that on too! Might have to get one of them some day!


----------



## pioneerguy600

That` a beautiful streatch of road Randy, add 4-6" of snow on it in the narrows and then meet oncoming traffic, especially loaded big log trucks.


----------



## tbone75

No fish tonight?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

How many ccs?


----------



## pioneerguy600

No fish talk tonight. Going fishing this week.


----------



## caleath

Hush John...


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> How many ccs?


 
74cc.


----------



## caleath

I might do the 122s next..not sure if Jim and Jerry do the 120s


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am ready anytime, only takes me a couple hours start to finish.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Hush John...


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

Well I think I am ready...hopefully crank bearings will be here tomorrow for the 034...

Crap I still need to do the bottom transfers...


----------



## RandyMac

Good rock fishing is coming up, depends on weather and sea conditions.


----------



## roncoinc

Jim,,got it today and put it right on 
the old cracked and patched on on the top.
Thank you very much,wil be something going your way soon.


----------



## caleath

Oh crap..fishing again....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll how's everyone tonight?


----------



## caleath

Hey ron..where you going?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dry fly season starts this week.


----------



## caleath

Sure is quiet in here....

Do I smell again?


----------



## pioneerguy600

They check in,..they duck out..


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Sure is quiet in here....
> 
> Do I smell again?


 
You smell like Huskys and canned cat food, not sure which is worse.

Ron I am glad that you got the cover. Looks good on that 'ole yeller.

Had to go out to the shop to epoxy the gas tank on that old Craftsman. There is a leak where one had been patched before where the rear handle meets the fuel tank. I will most likely have to find a new rear handle/fuel tank at some point. As for the 120si project, I have to catch up on a few things. Going to be back at the BIL's house again every night, he only has until June 15 to have it done the bank told him today. I guess the lesson is over now and we all get to put in some late nights to get it done. Yippy skippy.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

homelite chainsaw 30inc bar
Should I jump on it? I want an Old old Homelite! lol


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> homelite chainsaw 30inc bar
> Should I jump on it? I want an Old old Homelite! lol


 
That seems steep to me...and you already have some old Homelites..


----------



## caleath

That stinks Jim...you need a better brother in law:msp_tongue:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dry fly season starts this week.


 
That will be fun I bet. I haven't had the flyrod out in quite some time. That is a great combo of fishing and hunting it seems like. I love being up in the Daks on one of them little streams.


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> That seems steep to me...and you already have some old Homelites..


 
very steep for a very common Homelite, $50 item.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You smell like Huskys and canned cat food, not sure which is worse.
> 
> Ron I am glad that you got the cover. Looks good on that 'ole yeller.
> 
> Had to go out to the shop to epoxy the gas tank on that old Craftsman. There is a leak where one had been patched before where the rear handle meets the fuel tank. I will most likely have to find a new rear handle/fuel tank at some point. As for the 120si project, I have to catch up on a few things. Going to be back at the BIL's house again every night, he only has until June 15 to have it done the bank told him today. I guess the lesson is over now and we all get to put in some late nights to get it done. Yippy skippy.


 
Good luck!


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> That stinks Jim...you need a better brother in law:msp_tongue:


 
Like I told you, he's a good kid, but he really needs a major kick in the @$$ to get some priorities right. I am not happy about it right now, I have a ton of crap to do and the list just keeps growing.


----------



## tbone75

Ok your getting back to saws.LOL I got to take a break for a bit.You guys have a good one.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello Randy, sounds like you had a lively trip today.


----------



## caleath

I dont even talk to one brother in law...he is just about useless to me.

The others are ok I guess....

Your wife find any good saws lately?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Timber!!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Ok your getting back to saws.LOL I got to take a break for a bit.You guys have a good one.


 
Good night John.


----------



## caleath

Ummm ice cream....

Nice pics Jerry


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I got parts to a 600D But its rusted up like you wouldn't believe. And would probably never get it running. I got my Xl12's and everything but i want one like the style of a Zip or 600D and so on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Try finding one of these,


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Ummm ice cream....
> 
> Nice pics Jerry


 
I absolutely love that place!!


----------



## caleath

Where were those taken Jerry?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Nice pics Jerry! I tried reping you for it! 
what saw is that Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Duffy Lake B.C.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nice pics Jerry! I tried reping you for it!
> what saw is that Jerry?


 
That is one you will likely never see, its a rare 663.


----------



## caleath

That is beautiful for sure....Alaska is the only place similar to that I have been.


----------



## jimdad07

I'll be back, going to go out and check that epoxy. It was a quick setting one. I love those pics Jerry. That looks to be one of the most beautiful places I have ever seen.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have hundreds of picts as nice of my travels throught Alaska. Strange as it may sound I really like the topography between Anchorage and Valdez, the Palmer Highway.


----------



## caleath

I guess Ron went to bed...


----------



## caleath

King Salmon is the area I was in...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Palmer Highway,


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## caleath

I am pooped....night all...going to bed early.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Cliff, see you tomorrow night.
Fixed the fuel leak on that Craftsman, she's a runner. I really had to richen the H and L screws on that carb to make it work right. I'll put the bar back on it now and run it for a little while before I do anything else to it. I think it's going to be a little screamer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That Craftsman has taken some work, it should make a good runner when it completed.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That Craftsman has taken some work, it should make a good runner when it completed.


 
It sounds great with the muffler innards opened up a little. That is the first time I have tried to miss match parts. I'll put a few tanks through it and then we'll see how I did. Kind of hard to tell without putting it in wood, but it sounds great.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What squish did you end up with?


----------



## jimdad07

I haven't measured it yet, I left the base gasket on for now to get the saw going. That is the next thing I will be checking on it. Right now it is pulling 140# compression, could be a little better but it's not too bad.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600

That comp is not all that bad, it might increase if the base gasket can be done away with.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That comp is not all that bad, it might increase if the base gasket can be done away with.


 
I think you are 100% right, I have a little roll of electrical solder sitting on the bench. I'll use that to measure it with the next time I am out. You think I should be looking for around 0.02 or 0.0175?


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I think you are 100% right, I have a little roll of electrical solder sitting on the bench. I'll use that to measure it with the next time I am out. You think I should be looking for around 0.02 or 0.0175?


 
That would be fine but you could take that saw down to .015 with no problems.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be fine but you could take that saw down to .015 with no problems.


 
We'll try it out. I think this one will end up being a fun saw to run.


----------



## jimdad07

Incredible pictures Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well its that time again,..Nytol.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Incredible pictures Jerry.


 
Thanks Jim,..I got them up running on a screen beside me,..I am reliving that trip as I sit here monitoring AS.


----------



## jimdad07

Night Jerry, it's about that time for me as well.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Good morning all! 
Jerry, Those pictures are completely breathtaking! Iv always wanted to visit a place like that. Or plop me a cabin on the top of one of them mountains and just stay up there uttahere2: lol (I have my days!) 
Your also right jerry, I probably will never find A homelite like that... But i can also dream :msp_tongue:


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.....Pretty dahmn foogy here I say, wot? Drizzel and rain today...good day to start straightening up the shop.....need room to get the boats in and copper the bottoms...NEED to get to the island SOON but there is always a lot of prep with moorings, outhauls, paint and such that require attention.....good day to start in that direction....Have a good day everyone...


P.S. Jerry those were super pics of Alaska...were those your folks out on that pile of Dri-Kai ?


----------



## roncoinc

Had another nice little package arrive yestday 
this top cover was missing a snap latch,was going to pick one up soon but one came in the mail..
Jerry,you are something else,you didnt have to do that..
i thank you and appreciate all the effort you have put into this saw..
i feel guilty for what YOU got out of the deal..
i take it i should put in the exhaust gasket ??


----------



## caleath

Good morning everyone...going to be another beautiful day in the neighborhood.

Alaska is a beautiful place for sure...one of my favorites. Hawaii was too a different kind of amazing. Colorado was too...just so many places to see.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, damp and drizzly here also. Had a pump acting up this morning, I was short on patience so it got changed out, will deal with it at the shop.
Jacob,..I really like the screnity and space up there, you should see the area sometime. Gypo Logger (John) lives up close to Alaska in an area around Atlin Lake, what a beautiful landscape he gets to see everyday.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Robin,..that was a father and son team we met up with and travelled a portion of the Seton Lake to Duffy Lake road with, they continued on to Pemberton and we turned back to Lillooet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,..the missing clip came in 3 days after I sent you the saw, the exhaust gasket I used on the saw is one I cut from high temp steam pipe flange gasket material. It might be fine for a few years but I wanted you to have the proper gasket, it took 5 days to get to me so you now have both little pieces to complete the saw, happy sawing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning Cliff, ..there are so many beautiful places out there for us to see if we can find time and the money to travell and see them. The Grand Canyon is high on my to do list.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hope you all don`t mind me posting a few trip picts when things get slow on here, I bring the picts I have accumulated over the years up on a separate screen and find myself reliving those trips. It is hard for me to believe I have travelled so many miles and seen so much of this earth but there is still so much more out there.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hope you all don`t mind me posting a few trip picts when things get slow on here, I bring the picts I have accumulated over the years up on a separate screen and find myself reliving those trips. It is hard for me to believe I have travelled so many miles and seen so much of this earth but there is still so much more out there.


 
As for me I would love to see more!Thanks for sharing Jerry.


----------



## caleath

Its all good Jerry...I dont have a single pic from Alaska... long story.

I will have to find pics of Hawaii and Colorado, Grand Canyon on my list too. Dad and brothers are talking about making that an all man trip.

I want to see painted rock in Utah too.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Its all good Jerry...I dont have a single pic from Alaska... long story.
> 
> I will have to find pics of Hawaii and Colorado, Grand Canyon on my list too. Dad and brothers are talking about making that an all man trip.
> 
> I want to see painted rock in Utah too.


 
There is one more place you should add to the list.Crater Lake in Oregon.I was only 10 yrs old when I seen it.I can still see it plain as day in my head.WOW!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I think we should all meet up and go fishing down in Texas.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I think we should all meet up and go fishing down in Texas.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
You guys have fun...I will drive the boat and drink the beer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

These two guys know how to fish as a team,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> These two guys know how to fish as a team,


 
Jerry I envy you LOL I am a true nature lover.Just don't get to see the things I want.No time or no money.just can't have both at the same time. YET !!!


----------



## tbone75

Back yard flower eaters.:msp_mad: 50Ft. from the house.Good thing I wasen't hungry.LOL


----------



## caleath

man is everyone sleeping?


----------



## Cantdog

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....huh???


----------



## caleath

I am going to the shop for a bit...cya guys in an hour or so.


----------



## Cantdog

Ok...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 056 kid

tbone75 said:


> Back yard flower eaters.:msp_mad: 50Ft. from the house.Good thing I wasen't hungry.LOL


 
I don't see any darn flowers. .


----------



## tbone75

056 kid said:


> I don't see any darn flowers. .


 
The SOBS done ate them LOL


----------



## tbone75

Anyone run a saw today?The old lady got me out mushroom hunting LOL Got a few.They are just starting in my woods.


----------



## 056 kid

I started my work saw in my garage today, to keep the crank from sagging you know. . Throw it up and level it, blip the throttle a few times, pretend that I am dogging into a nice stick.
It's depressing really. . .


----------



## Cantdog

Nope rainy here today...no sawing today...


----------



## tbone75

Slow day in here?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ran my 10-10 today! Was digging out a creek that washed out and found a root


----------



## Cantdog

HRUMPH!! Stihl guys must all be off filing their chains or something.....pretty stihl in here.........


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog you must be running them Orange turds.. I thought that smell was me!


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Cantdog you must be running them Orange turds.. I thought that smell was me!




Some....but mostly red turds myself they, smell like strawberries...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sorry guys, I had a good friend drop by to see my picts from the Alaska trip, he has a terminal brain tumor that he is still on chemo for, this is his last treatment, he can`t have any more, no more operations either. He may have 5 years left, maybe not, just depends on how agressive it comes back. Figured you guys wouldn`t mind my abscence.


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys. On my way out to the shop to measure some squish and hopefully eliminate a gasket. Be back in a bit.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry guys, I had a good friend drop by to see my picts from the Alaska trip, he has a terminal brain tumor that he is still on chemo for, this is his last treatment, he can`t have any more, no more operations either. He may have 5 years left, maybe not, just depends on how agressive it comes back. Figured you guys wouldn`t mind my abscence.


 
Our prayers are with your friend Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HRUMPH!! Stihl guys must all be off filing their chains or something.....pretty stihl in here.........


 
Of course its Stihl in here,..Stihl rocks!!


----------



## tbone75

Finished up my latest orange turd today LOL Basket case to looking like new.


----------



## Cantdog

That sucks Jerry....My old friend Cliff pased away from the same thing...his sons gave me his old 80 Jonsereds..that's the one I am going to fully restore in his honor. Aquiring NOS parts now. Was the first Jonsereds I ever ran and what prompted me to buy the one new in 1977 that I just finished the porting and rebuild on..
You need to spend as much time as you can with him as it will always be to short when he's gone......rough.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry guys, I had a good friend drop by to see my picts from the Alaska trip, he has a terminal brain tumor that he is still on chemo for, this is his last treatment, he can`t have any more, no more operations either. He may have 5 years left, maybe not, just depends on how agressive it comes back. Figured you guys wouldn`t mind my abscence.


 
You know we all wish him the best.I had an uncle with the same thing.There is nothing good about it.Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Our prayers are with your friend Jerry.


 
Thanks Jim,...he really wanted to go on that trip with us but had to go in for surgery one week before we left here to go to Alaska. He has always wanted to see all my picts of the trip, a few months ago I bought one of those viewing frames that I just plug the memory card from my camera into and can view a slide show of all the picts, 4000 of em, takes 3.5 hrs.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry i got a question for you.I ran across a saw in the local CL.I never seen one before a Ram RC18 & a Mall 1E12 electric saws.Kind of neat looking.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> Some....but mostly red turds myself they, smell like strawberries...LOL!!


 
Reds, and Huskys dont like me. I must be to young and pretty


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That sucks Jerry....My old friend Cliff pased away from the same thing...his sons gave me his old 80 Jonsereds..that's the one I am going to fully restore in his honor. Aquiring NOS parts now. Was the first Jonsereds I ever ran and what prompted me to buy the one new in 1977 that I just finished the porting and rebuild on..
> You need to spend as much time as you can with him as it will always be to short when he's gone......rough.....


 
I have lost 8 of my 10 best friends, looks like Al is next, worst part is that he knows its coming. I try to spend time with him, fix his OPPE and help when I can. Shingled his roof and installed all new windows and doors for him, never took a cent. Worse than sad for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You know we all wish him the best.I had an uncle with the same thing.There is nothing good about it.Very sorry to hear that.


 
Thanks John, you know it.


----------



## Cantdog

No Doubt......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry i got a question for you.I ran across a saw in the local CL.I never seen one before a Ram RC18 & a Mall 1E12 electric saws.Kind of neat looking.


 
Remington Mall ,Ram. Not a lot of them around but I have seen a half dozen or so in my time, great collectable saw. Mall made some great electric saws also, very rugged and long lasting.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Sorry to hear about your friend Jerry, Iv been pretty lucky and never lost anyone in my short years of living. Knock on wood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got to run a very nice ported 034 Super to cut up some more Hemlock trees today, it was quite wet but managed a little over an hour run time, that saw is breaking in real nice. Squish set at .015 and comp running 165+.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend Jerry, Iv been pretty lucky and never lost anyone in my short years of living. Knock on wood.


 
Thanks Jacob,..Once you reach your late 50`s you will likely loose a few.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Iv starting to loose the most important thing to me now. My Girlfriend that iv dated for almost 9 months. Iv been with EVERY single day. Were moving and we are thinking it will be best for both of us to move on. This girl was my first with everything. (if you know what i mean.) I hope this is just a blessing in disguise.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Iv starting to loose the most important thing to me now. My Girlfriend that iv dated for almost 9 months. Iv been with EVERY single day. Were moving and we are thinking it will be best for both of us to move on. This girl was my first with everything. (if you know what i mean.) I hope this is just a blessing in disguise.


 
Can`t give you much advice on that problem Jacob,..only you know how you feel about her.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Im on my own i know it Jerry, Just venting alittle. sorry!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Remington Mall ,Ram. Not a lot of them around but I have seen a half dozen or so in my time, great collectable saw. Mall made some great electric saws also, very rugged and long lasting.


 
They have been on there a few weeks now.I just keep looking at them thinking?:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Absolutely no problem Jacob,..guess I am no Anne Landers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They have been on there a few weeks now.I just keep looking at them thinking?:msp_confused:


 
I can understand that,..they are really more of a collectors item.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Absolutely no problem Jacob,..guess I am no Anne Landers.



Now there's a quote worth hanging onto. 

Sorry as hell to hear about your friend Jerry. I've lost way too many of my oldest friends. Hold him close my friend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> Now there's a quote worth hanging onto.
> 
> Sorry as hell to hear about your friend Jerry. I've lost way too many of my oldest friends. Hold him close my friend.


 
I do Randy, thanks man!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im on my own i know it Jerry, Just venting alittle. sorry!


 
You know things always work out for the best.It may not feel like it now but it will later in life.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

"Things gotta get worse before they can get better!"
"Strong winds makes for strong roots!"
Some quotes i remind myself of all the time. :msp_sleep:


----------



## Cantdog

In speaking of getting older and the issues encountered along the way....I have a friend I've known since high school we were best friends in those days in fact. Still good friends but grew in slightly different directions over the yrs...anyway Steve has always worked for himself wood cutter, truck driver, house painter etc. more at home running a Timberjack or Peterbuilt than anywhere else. Married his high school sweetheart... still together. So I see his wife at the supermarket one afternoon, we're standing in the same line and she says "you heard Steve had a heart attack??"....No I hadn't so she 's telling me about that they had to Helivac him to Bangor from our small hospital. Steve didn't like this one bit having never been in a helo so when the craft landed and the pilot got out to open the doors and help get Steve and his stretcher inside Steve grabs the guy by the shirt sleave and hauled him down for a face to face chat....Steve hollers over the chopper "Did you check the oil in this thing this morning???" Holy chit I just about spit all over the poor old woman ahead of me in line!!!! I could see him doing just that...LMAO!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> In speaking of getting older and the issues encountered along the way....I have a friend I've known since high school we were best friends in those days in fact. Still good friends but grew in slightly different directions over the yrs...anyway Steve has always worked for himself wood cutter, truck driver, house painter etc. more at home running a Timberjack or Peterbuilt than anywhere else. Married his high school sweetheart... still together. So I see his wife at the supermarket one afternoon, we're standing in the same line and she says "you heard Steve had a heart attack??"....No I hadn't so she 's telling me about that they had to Helivac him to Bangor from our small hospital. Steve didn't like this one bit having never been in a helo so when the craft landed and the pilot got out to open the doors and help get Steve and his stretcher inside Steve grabs the guy by the shirt sleave and hauled him down for a face to face chat....Steve hollers over the chopper "Did you check the oil in this thing this morning???" Holy chit I just about spit all over the poor old woman ahead of me in line!!!! I could see him doing just that...LMAO!!!!!


 
That`s an operator for you,..caring more about the machine than his own health.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s an operator for you,..caring more about the machine than his own health.




I think Steve realized his health was for a time was very dependent on the health of the chopper LOL!!! Especially if it quit half way to Bangor at about 2,000 feet!!!


----------



## caleath

sorry fellas ended up working a Husky...anyone have some hand sanitizer?

Pos 435 homeowner junk...gutless for sure:msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> sorry fellas ended up working a Husky...anyone have some hand sanitizer?
> 
> Pos 435 homeowner junk...gutless for sure:msp_angry:


 
Wondered where you been?


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> sorry fellas ended up working a Husky...anyone have some hand sanitizer?
> 
> Pos 435 homeowner junk...gutless for sure:msp_angry:



I've been working on a Husky too. It's just a little 2101.....


----------



## caleath

I lost my best friend right out of HS...it seems that I have lost a few friends in the last few years.


----------



## caleath

So I have a question Jerry about relocating these ring locating pins?

How in the heck do you get the old ones out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to get that 346 sorted out tomorrow, air leak or carb problem,..will find out tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> So I have a question Jerry about relocating these ring locating pins?
> 
> How in the heck do you get the old ones out.


 
Grind them off, dremel with a cutoff blade.


----------



## caleath

I hope that my puller shows up tomorrow...I am dying to find out whats wrong with my 066.


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> I've been working on a Husky too. It's just a little 2101.....


 
That`s a nice old hoss you are fixin up there Randy. I put a couple of them 2100`s together with a good port job they really haul a$$.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> I hope that my puller shows up tomorrow...I am dying to find out whats wrong with my 066.


 
whats your 066 doing cliff? I have some parts if you need them.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Grind them off, dremel with a cutoff blade.


 
So what to use for new pins...I am thinking a drill bit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I hope that my puller shows up tomorrow...I am dying to find out whats wrong with my 066.


 
Me to,..keep us posted.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> So what to use for new pins...I am thinking a drill bit.


 
Good choice, numbered, letter , metric or standard fractional,..lots of choices for size.


----------



## caleath

I was having a chat with my buddy with the mill and lathe. 

We were chatting about making a dome piston, trying to figure out how to hold that piston in a 3 jaw chuck.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a nice old hoss you are fixin up there Randy. I put a couple of them 2100`s together with a good port job they really haul a$$.



I ported this one very conservatively. I want to get some run time on it and see how it performs before I go back in. I check compression tomorrow and make a decision on lowering the jug.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> I was having a chat with my buddy with the mill and lathe.
> 
> We were chatting about making a dome piston, trying to figure out how to hold that piston in a 3 jaw chuck.



Very few pistons well work in my lathe with a three jaw chuck. I'm looking at a larger independent 4 jaw now.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> whats your 066 doing cliff? I have some parts if you need them.


 
Not sure Jacob....its hard to turn over but the pc and rod bearings are ok...thinking it might be something under the flywheel...

It has a poly flywheel and I didnt want to take a hammer to it to get it off.

Thanks for the offer I will let you know.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You can just grip it in the jaws and setup a runout dial indicator to check to see if its running close to true, it can be out a couple thou. and not cause any big problems. You really need to make a holding fixture that consists of a piston pin with a threaded hole dead center that a bolt threads into clamping it solidly to a facing plate.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Not sure Jacob....its hard to turn over but the pc and rod bearings are ok...thinking it might be something under the flywheel...
> 
> It has a poly flywheel and I didnt want to take a hammer to it to get it off.
> 
> Thanks for the offer I will let you know.



Look on ebay for a double ended puller. The ones for a moped work fine.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can just grip it in the jaws and setup a runout dial indicator to check to see if its running close to true, it can be out a couple thou. and not cause any big problems. You really need to make a holding fixture that consists of a piston pin with a threaded hole dead center that a bolt threads into clamping it solidly to a facing plate.


 
I sure would like to see a picture of a setup if someone has one.


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> Look on ebay for a double ended puller. The ones for a moped work fine.


 
I got one from the dealer for less than 15 bucks.


----------



## jimdad07

Just got in from my shop. I measured the squish on the Craftsman Frankensaw and it didn't even crimp my .050 solder that I was using. I got rid of the gasket and put the permatex copper something or other gasket maker and measured the squish again, got it down to .030 as best as I can measure (the solder measured at 1/32", math gives .03125). The best I could pull that compression to on the initial test was 140psi, what do you guys think I am pulling now?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Not sure Jacob....its hard to turn over but the pc and rod bearings are ok...thinking it might be something under the flywheel...
> 
> It has a poly flywheel and I didnt want to take a hammer to it to get it off.
> 
> Thanks for the offer I will let you know.


 Might be a bolt loose behind the flywheel? Had that happen to my Xl12


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Might be a bolt loose behind the flywheel? Had that happen to my Xl12


 
I am hoping it something easy like that.

I am looking forward to getting that saw running...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Just got in from my shop. I measured the squish on the Craftsman Frankensaw and it didn't even crimp my .050 solder that I was using. I got rid of the gasket and put the permatex copper something or other gasket maker and measured the squish again, got it down to .030 as best as I can measure (the solder measured at 1/32", math gives .03125). The best I could pull that compression to on the initial test was 140psi, what do you guys think I am pulling now?


 
160?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> I am hoping it something easy like that.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting that saw running...


 
I don't have a flat top, But I LOVE MINE!


----------



## caleath

Anyone seen Ron? He has been a busy boy lately.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> 160?


 
She pulled 180psi. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> She pulled 180psi. I couldn't believe it.


 
Sweet...I bet that saw is going to be fun.


----------



## caleath

Sure is quiet in here


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,..not tonight.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Havent seen Ron period.. Or is it just me? And the fact that i havent been on haha


----------



## pioneerguy600

Real quiet, isn`t it?


----------



## jimdad07

I can't wait to put it in some wood. I am going to have to get a new fuel tank for it at some point (rear handle/fuel tank in one), I fixed it with epoxy, but it won't hold forever and it looks like crap. When this one is all done 100%, I am taking it over to my Dolmar dealer and ask him to try it out so he can tell me what's wrong with it, ought to get a surprised face for sure.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

...Too quite! [video=youtube;MZc_A4KcaFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZc_A4KcaFE[/video]


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to slip off,..Nytol.


----------



## caleath

I carried the Wright saw into the Stihl dealer the other day...he just smiled and walked back into the shop.


----------



## jimdad07

Goodnight Jerry, kind of early for you tonight. It sure is quiet in here, Cliff do you need to start another fight?
What do you guys think of running 50:1 in my lawnmower?


----------



## caleath

Night Jerry I will let you know about that flywheel.


----------



## tbone75

Just got back on.Hows it going in here?Had to tuck the wife in LOL


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Goodnight Jerry, kind of early for you tonight. It sure is quiet in here, Cliff do you need to start another fight?
> What do you guys think of running 50:1 in my lawnmower?


 
I do it all the time...that way I dont have to worry about having gas around that will hurt my saws...

It runs just fine.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Just got back on.Hows it going in here?Had to tuck the wife in LOL


 
John arent you sweet.


----------



## caleath

I havent heard any poetry lately....

Macs are yellow....huskys suck


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I do it all the time...that way I dont have to worry about having gas around that will hurt my saws...
> 
> It runs just fine.


 
Sometimes I mix my gas with bar oil at a 50/50 mix just to keep things lubed properly.


----------



## caleath

Its pretty good on ice cream too.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> John arent you sweet.


 
When the wifes happy the house is happy LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Its pretty good on ice cream too.


 
Any good on fish?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

Oh crap the carp stories again.....I will be glad when deer season comes back around again.....


----------



## tbone75

Had to do a little sucking up.Bought 2 saws this week LOL P28 and another 350 turd tonight


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Oh crap the carp stories again.....I will be glad when deer season comes back around again.....


 
I know how much you like fish:taped:


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Oh crap the carp stories again.....I will be glad when deer season comes back around again.....


 
146 days left until you can start hearing deer stories, until then...You guys should have seen the size of the crappies up here in Chaumont Bay right now, Ron should know where that is. They can fill the bottom of a 5 gallon pail.


----------



## caleath

I do hate fish John...


Good sucking up...I might need to remember that next time I get some saws.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Had to do a little sucking up.Bought 2 saws this week LOL P28 and another 350 turd tonight


 
My wife is making me go out and buy two more for her tomorrow on my way into work, a Homie Super XL and a Mac Silver Eagle. Just give her some parts to sell and you'll be in.


----------



## caleath

I have been on a bit of a dry spell for saws lately...probably a good thing.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I have been on a bit of a dry spell for saws lately...probably a good thing.


 
Projects add up fast don't they? Nice to have them though for those rainy days.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I do hate fish John...
> 
> 
> Good sucking up...I might need to remember that next time I get some saws.


 
LOL I know just got to poke a little fun at you:hmm3grin2orange: Thats just the way I am.I tease the crap out the guys I work with.Or did when I was allowed to work:msp_angry: They keep telling me to get back.They are so bored with out me LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I have been on a bit of a dry spell for saws lately...probably a good thing.


 
You still have lots to work on.Thats what I enjoy the most.


----------



## jimdad07

About that time for me guys, have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## caleath

I never have cared for fish...it sorta sucks not being able to keep up with the conversation.....I know diddly squat about fishing.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> About that time for me guys, have a good day tomorrow.


 
Have a good one!!!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I never have cared for fish...it sorta sucks not being able to keep up with the conversation.....I know diddly squat about fishing.


 
I will try to keep on the saws LOL


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I will try to keep on the saws LOL


 
Thats ok...I will get off the beatin path from time to time.


----------



## caleath

Time for clifford to go to bed


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Thats ok...I will get off the beatin path from time to time.


 
I don't know you but you seem like a good guy.Everyone I have talk to on here seem like some great people.I am still new to saws and I like learning everything I can about them.There are some real experts around here.I wonder if Jerry knows how many saws he has?LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Time for clifford to go to bed


 
Night


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All..........Just another day on the Fogbound Coast of Maine.....carbon copy of yesterday....gotta order some parts today for a 262XP I'm rebuilding/porting for an old friend and some other engine parts for a 335XPT climbing saw I'm repairing for a guy at the job......HoHum....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, Morning Robin! 
Kinda foggy here to in the mountains. Not sure what im doing today, guess ill take the day as it comes! (those are the best kinda days! HAHA)


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all,..overcast and wet here this morning, currently drizzly but heavier rain in the forecast for today. Got a 346 waiting at the shop to see whats its idle issues are.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning everyone.Going to be a nice sun filled day here for a change.


----------



## roncoinc

YAWWWWNNNNNNNNNN...........................
Everything finally caught up with me last nite,fell asleep in the chair at 8pm  woke up and stood in the rain locker a bit and went between the sheets.. blankets wouldnt let me go until 6 this mornin !
List this mornin starts with laundry ,workin hard and to many things dirty. then on to the kitchen i been neglecting with all the fish fries and such..quitting at 7pm chores get neglected.
the a ride for a friend to get his car registered..then a tune up on my dump truck,then haul some metal to the scrap yard,maybe split some more wood i NEED to do,then,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> YAWWWWNNNNNNNNNN...........................
> Everything finally caught up with me last nite,fell asleep in the chair at 8pm  woke up and stood in the rain locker a bit and went between the sheets.. blankets wouldnt let me go until 6 this mornin !
> List this mornin starts with laundry ,workin hard and to many things dirty. then on to the kitchen i been neglecting with all the fish fries and such..quitting at 7pm chores get neglected.
> the a ride for a friend to get his car registered..then a tune up on my dump truck,then haul some metal to the scrap yard,maybe split some more wood i NEED to do,then,,,,,,,,,


 
Find me a good saw while your at the scarp yard Ron!! HAAHAH (Joking!) :jester:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YAWWWWNNNNNNNNNN...........................
> Everything finally caught up with me last nite,fell asleep in the chair at 8pm  woke up and stood in the rain locker a bit and went between the sheets.. blankets wouldnt let me go until 6 this mornin !
> List this mornin starts with laundry ,workin hard and to many things dirty. then on to the kitchen i been neglecting with all the fish fries and such..quitting at 7pm chores get neglected.
> the a ride for a friend to get his car registered..then a tune up on my dump truck,then haul some metal to the scrap yard,maybe split some more wood i NEED to do,then,,,,,,,,,


 
The weekend is coming!! LOL Maby you will get a small break?We have been kinda bored latley on here.All we know is Cliff DON"T like fish stories.Got to get us back on saws before he shoots me LOL


----------



## caleath

Bunch of slackers....husky sucks


----------



## caleath

Really no one yet? Once again...slackers.


----------



## caleath

well I will be back in a few hours...gotta do some contract saw repair


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hope to see you when you get back Cliff.
Been an unproductive day here, worked on 3 orange turds and they all need parts, two need carbs and one needs seals, durn turds always needin parts replaced...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

It rained too much today to go fishing, need just a hint of sun and a little warmth to get the flies to hatch.


----------



## tbone75

This slacker has been outside all day.Nice day for a change!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Every time I went outside to work the rain would start up and drive me back inside, got wet through a couple of times and generally made a mess of all the things I tried to get going outside. Had to jack up and remove the front wheels from one of the tool storage trucks, beat off the brake pads and calipers , they had seized on sitting over the winter, put the wheels back on and towed it to the jobsite. It is a box style truck just used to store spare parts and some tools in. The airtracks start drillin tomorrow. Going to blow 2000 tons of stone to run through the crusher for the new road.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> . Going to blow 2000 tons of stone to run through the crusher for the new road.


 
Now that sounds like a rocking good time !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Now that sounds like a rocking good time !


 
Going to be a big bang,..around noon on next Wed.,.your dishes may rattle a little. Its on the same run of bedrock you live on...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> It rained too much today to go fishing, need just a hint of sun and a little warmth to get the flies to hatch.


 
Oh my,,we have had a couple of nice hatches already.. them little black mayflies ?? watchacallem ?
no big ones yet..
to busy to get the 5 weight out and get to the rivers 
oohhhh, nuthing like a dry swirling around a slow pool and the slurp of a brookie  sorry cliffy ! 
time to hit the ponds with a dry hornburg until it get "wet" and then drag it  
i hate deer hunting stories.. they go like this " i saw the deer out the window so i opened the door and shot it"..
like turkey hunting,,almost everyday they are within 20 feet of my front door,whats the "hunting" part ??
At least with fish there is some work and effort involved !!
creamsickles are weak..


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like hunting fish better, the bigguns are not stupid at all, you have to find them first and then plan an avenue of attack. I can catch a dozen lil fellers an hour but its more fun to catch two bigguns a day.


----------



## tbone75

I agree with you guys.Fishing is much better than hunting.I haven't went deer hunting in 7 or 8 yrs. Not much fun when they are in the yard LOL Now my step son is another story!Don't see much of him when its deer season.You guys got it made up north.All the trout!None of that down here:msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

Someone on the local CL has 2 Clinyons for sale a D35 and unknown other Clinton.He says make offer.And both run.Any ideas what they might be worth.Sorry no pics.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Clintons are just big old heavy, noisy collector saws. They don`t seem to bring much pricewise, only a collector series saw so they are hard to put a price on. I have been offered them for free and seen them sell for $35-$75.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like hunting fish better, the bigguns are not stupid at all, you have to find them first and then plan an avenue of attack. I can catch a dozen lil fellers an hour but its more fun to catch two bigguns a day.


 
Yeh !! thats what i meen..critters walk around where you can see them.
fish are in another world you have to invade sight unseen..
present them with something they can either accept or reject.. 
not just put a bullet in them and call it a day..
after a good fish is hooked there are a lot more obstacles to over come..is the line strong enough ?? rocks,trees,branches,any number of things can mean that the fish can be lost.. then there is skill involved in landing it..
nothing like a "BANG" your dead,gut it out and drag it back.. i like meat and hunting is like shopping,just for fresh meat 
i dont even bother.get on the local police dept road kill list and just go pick it up when they call !! 
if i want a day out in the woods i take a lawn chair off the deck and sit down with a book and enjoy myself..
in fact i dont even have to do that !!


----------



## roncoinc

I even caught one of THESE in my woodpile !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

You worded it up there real good Ron,..you can`t make a fish bite, you can locate one but you have to entice it to take the offering if it chooses to or not is not really in your hands, can`t just pull the trigger and pop it off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not hard to pop these guy`s off, 20' from my deck.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This lil guy came out looking for a snack,


----------



## pioneerguy600

The deer didn`t eat my fish,


----------



## pioneerguy600

This guy was going to steal my wood but I caught him and he skulked off.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You worded it up there real good Ron,..you can`t make a fish bite, you can locate one but you have to entice it to take the offering if it chooses to or not is not really in your hands, can`t just pull the trigger and pop it off.


 
Yeh,,you kinda havta do it like a stihl dealer..dangle something in front of em that looks sweet to eat and entice them and then SET THE HOOK !! then drag the wallet out of them and bleed em dry before they know what happened !!! LOL !!!

"I" put a lot of effort into this,hope SOMEBODY appreciates it !


----------



## roncoinc

This lil thang came around at the wrong time..
just before supper and i was hungry 
little ones best eating,i aint out for trophys,,..
like i said,meat shopping is all.


----------



## caleath

Back...what an unproductive day for sure. Worked on one saw I think the crank seals are bad...adjust carb run fine...then rpms climb like crazy.

Adjust it down...no dice pos.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Evening all, Worked on my 2141 Today. Put a heat shield on it. The guy before me that had it thought he didnt have to the muffler bolts tightened down. 
So its got a hole in the Oil tank so I put some Hot temp JB weld on it. Worked on my husky alittle too. I hate working on them :angry2:


----------



## caleath

Man things are quiet in here.

Someone needs to do something.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some days are diamonds others are stones,..I struck out on all three I worked on today. Course they were all orange turd saws...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did I forget to say,...Huskies suck!!


----------



## caleath

2 of mine were little top handle poulans....and 3 weedwhackers.


----------



## caleath

Yes they do Jerry...


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s what you get for working on them POS saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got to put a piston and ring in a Jonsered 2040, it might go together ok. Forgot to mention, it was straight gassed on its first tank of fuel...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Here we have loggers that are enviromentally friendly and make use of the local wildlife.

.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got to put a piston and ring in a Jonsered 2040, it might go together ok.


 
I hope so....the little poulan was one of those 2300 top handles..shame it might make a good little saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hate workin on them little saws, got to fix this one for a partially disabled friend.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I guess i can go snap some pictures of my Husky 181 tore down! lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Here we have loggers that are enviromentally friendly and make use of the local wildlife.
> 
> .


 
No can see


----------



## roncoinc

I gotta say you guys do NOT appreciate effort !!
i been workin my azz of to entertain and all i read is how slow and boring this thread is !!
i give up !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

You are doing a great job Ron,..don`t give up.


----------



## caleath

I am going to bed then...I need a shower anyway.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cookin some meat,..redneck style,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Didn`t last long,


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I am going to bed then...I need a shower anyway.


 
Yeh,,you stink !!
been workin on a stihl Cliff ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

[video=youtube;qmfhkKAfxmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmfhkKAfxmk[/video]

Not much on some rock songs, but come on its got a chainsaw as a instrument! lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Who wants this saw?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cookin some meat,..redneck style,


 
Jerry,,hate to be the one to break the news to ya,,but....
aint no such thang as a canadian redneck..
a redneck is strickly an american thing..
typically and almost exclusivally BELOW the mason dixon line..
north of the mason dixon line they are called dumb yankees.
further north they are just called canadians 
( my LAST effort tonite ! )


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok Ron,..I diegress, cooking meat Canadian style..LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who wants this saw?


 
Rotten Jerry...........
mean Jerry..........
nasty Jerry......
tease nice people like us with that !!'
WHO would NOT want that saw ???
...............................
enuf for me,cant take it anymore..later....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who wants this saw?


 

HOW MUCH! WHAT DO I DO? ROB A BANK? ME ME ME lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Can`t believe you guys would want an old boat anchor like that SD.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Why not? The heavier the better for me!  Im young enough, i got some more miles on me to walk lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

It is heavy enough Jacob,..but I put up with it just to watch it haul chips. I might pull it apart and see if a little port work would do it any good. It has tons of comp,..well not really, it has around 170+ comp right now, P&C are like new. The factory machine marks still on both sides of the piston.


----------



## Cantdog

I don't know Jerry.......is that a 133?? (Super??)


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I was just out in the shop looking at my new husky, and I found some scoring on the piston on the muffler side (probably Because they didnt have a bloody screen on the muffler!) Anywho The top ring was stuck so i took the top ring off and cleaned out the gap and put the ring back in. Could this have been the problem with my saw not running at WOT? It still has ton of compression! I also cleaned up the piston and cylinder with some 400 grit sand paper.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I don't know Jerry.......is that a 133?? (Super??)


 
It was, ..I had to do a little grinding on the top cover to get it to nestle back down into place.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I was just out in the shop looking at my new husky, and I found some scoring on the piston on the muffler side (probably Because they didnt have a bloody screen on the muffler!) Anywho The top ring was stuck so i took the top ring off and cleaned out the gap and put the ring back in. Could this have been the problem with my saw not running at WOT? It still has ton of compression! I also cleaned up the piston and cylinder with some 400 grit sand paper.


 
Scoring on the exhaust side is caused by heat,..heat is caused by too lean of carb settings or not enough oil in the mix.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Scoring on the exhaust side is caused by heat,..heat is caused by too lean of carb settings or not enough oil in the mix.


 
Well its just right there at the Exhaust port, the rest of the P&C is perfect!


----------



## pioneerguy600

It was leaned out then, long prolonged cuts with the carb set lean, air leak or even a hole in the fuel line or a too small fuelfilter.


----------



## Cantdog

Ok I'll bite......did you put a 143 top end on it???...and was it a super or a reg 133????


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was leaned out then, long prolonged cuts with the carb set lean, air leak or even a hole in the fuel line or a too small fuelfilter.


 
Ok thanks Jerry! Well its about time take care ya'll!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Jacob,..I think some of the others have also gone beddy bye.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I gotta say you guys do NOT appreciate effort !!
> i been workin my azz of to entertain and all i read is how slow and boring this thread is !!
> i give up !!


 
I was sure enjoying it


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who wants this saw?


 
Trick question?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,..I was just fishing to see if there was enough intrest in me opening this one up again and checking into porting it,..it pulls pretty hard as it is but there is always room for improvment over stock.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta head off myself, beds a callin,..Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

Looks like I missed some fun on here tonight.I wore my self out today.Went to bed at 8:30 but back up again as usual:mad2:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..I was just fishing to see if there was enough intrest in me opening this one up again and checking into porting it,..it pulls pretty hard as it is but there is always room for improvment over stock.


 
Nite Jerry.Thats one very nice saw!!


----------



## Mastermind

G'nite men!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning to all,..still overcast and wet here this morning, may clear up later today. Off to the gring, see ya all later.


----------



## RandyMac

Mornin' Jerry.
Too dark to tell, did a perimeter scan, it's dry out there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a question,..I will ask it on here first. When do the number of posts get added up and same with the number of credits? If I look under my avatar the number has not changed in a while now.

Cancell that question, think I got if figured out.


----------



## RandyMac

I am numerically impaired so I can't help ya.

Fine, be that way


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sounds good Randy, might see the sun here later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,..sorry Randy,..never had any intrest in that stuff til last evening, another member brought it to my attention.


----------



## RandyMac

I squandered a bunch of credits on an AS barstool, it looked just like it did in the picture, it's about 4 inches tall.


----------



## roncoinc

Bunch od slackers this morning eh ??
going to check out a partner 5000 this morning,seems pretty nice and pretty cheap,a model i dont have in the "5" series.
Then member Saw Garage supposed to show up and play with saws 
sunshine and clear skies,bootifull day..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too small even for a midget, you might have to train a squirrel to use it...LOL
Later...


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> I squandered a bunch of credits on an AS barstool, it looked just like it did in the picture, it's about 4 inches tall.


 
What ?? credits ? what credits ? i have no clue about any of that stuff.. thot it was all "rep" related.
4in tall barstol ??


----------



## RandyMac

Ron, I think I need to take you mussel hunting, bring a whistle.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Ron, I think I need to take you mussel hunting, bring a whistle.


 
Dont care for mussels,like all the other shellfish except them west coast clams with the holes in the shell that you have to beat to death with a rock to mash em up enuf so you can eat em 
the rest i like,but not mussels.
I cant whislte either..


----------



## caleath

Sorry I took off on you guys...OL was complaining about me being on here...and I didnt feel like arguing. 


Good looking saw Jerry.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, slept in alittle this morning havent done that in a couple of weeks uttahere2:
Working on the body of my truck, Ill post pictures later today.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Sorry I took off on you guys...OL was complaining about me being on here...and I didnt feel like arguing.
> 
> 
> Good looking saw Jerry.


 
Its alright Cliff, my Girlfriend does the sammme exact thing "Get off that stupid arboristsite, there probably all creeps anyway!" HAHAHAHA Thats usually "The time of the month though."


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.....Overcast here today but the weather guys are saying it's going to end up a beautiful day!! Wife's birthday today so I'm way busy today trying to pick up a few points!!! I'm thinking a few fresh sea bugs (her favorite!!) cooked on the beach at sunset and couple bottles of Champagne!! What do ya think??? Points??...No points??? LOLOL!!

Hey Jerry you never answered my question LOL!! Was that a 133 reg. or a 133 Super?? And did you infact install a 143 top end?? They are the same series/family aren't they?? Just curious as I don't know much about SD. From memory the 123, 133, 133 Super and 143 were pretty much the same ( different top end sizes)except for upgraded case/main bearing changes with 133 Super and 143. The only saw dealer around here is an exclusive SD dealer in town and has been for yrs and yrs. They never caught on around here but I think that has more to do with the dryness of the dealer than the saws themselves. A friend of mine has an old 133 he never uses as it's such a bear to start and might just start backwards if it feels like it!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Missed that post somehow,sorry. I really don`t know what that SD is, it has been worked over before I got it from Will Parris over in Victoria BC. .It did not have spark, the flywheel was shearing keys,flywheel taper was damaged and the clutch cover was missing. The top cover would not sit in place, cylinder fins too wide, airfilter knob broken and a bigger than stock carb installed. With a little help from members on here I found enough parts to get it running. I`ve got to pull it down to see what I got there, it has no base gasket under what seems like a bigger jug. Dam thing pulls like a freight train with a good head of steam, might even be stronger than my modded P62 with a 655BP setup.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning All.....Overcast here today but the weather guys are saying it's going to end up a beautiful day!! Wife's birthday today so I'm way busy today trying to pick up a few points!!! I'm thinking a few fresh sea bugs (her favorite!!) cooked on the beach at sunset and couple bottles of Champagne!! What do ya think??? Points??...No points??? LOLOL!!
> 
> Hey Jerry you never answered my question LOL!! Was that a 133 reg. or a 133 Super?? And did you infact install a 143 top end?? They are the same series/family aren't they?? Just curious as I don't know much about SD. From memory the 123, 133, 133 Super and 143 were pretty much the same ( different top end sizes)except for upgraded case/main bearing changes with 133 Super and 143. The only saw dealer around here is an exclusive SD dealer in town and has been for yrs and yrs. They never caught on around here but I think that has more to do with the dryness of the dealer than the saws themselves. A friend of mine has an old 133 he never uses as it's such a bear to start and might just start backwards if it feels like it!!!


 
Big time points!You should be good for another year LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sounds to me like you should make some points on that one Robin, sometimes hard to say if I don`t know the woman. What pleases one woman may be a disaster to another, you know by now what she likes and appreciates.


----------



## tbone75

Got to find another bigger saw.Got offered to much money for the beat up 046 LOL Patched fuel tank and a little broke on the bottom of the rear handle.And still got more than it was worth?Guy wanted it bad I guess?Now to find another 70cc or bigger non runner to work over.Anyone got anything for sale?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t got no big saws....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sounds to me like you should make some points on that one Robin, sometimes hard to say if I don`t know the woman. What pleases one woman may be a disaster to another, you know by now what she likes and appreciates.


 
Aint that the truth!been married 3 times LOL.But I got one now thats GREAT.6 yrs. together and she has never #####ed at me?As long as I give her some of my time she is happy.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t got no big saws....


 
You mean none that you will let go of LOL


----------



## Cantdog

AH-HA gotcha.....From what I do know of these saws the 123 (70cc)and the 133 (85cc) were the same and had a conventional crank/ball bearing setup. The 133 Super (85cc) and the 143 (95cc) were the same as the others except they changed the case to accept a straight roller bearing on the clutch side while retaining a ball bearing on the flywheel side. This made a more durable setup and the single ball bearing maintained the crankshaft endplay without have to go to thrust washers/shims etc. However it seems to me that a real hotrod would be the regular full ballbearing 133 with the 143 P&C. I'm sure the rollerbearing setup had more bearing drag even though it was heavier duty. Perhaps that what you have!!! The 143 bore was 55MM and the 133 was 52MM so you probably could measure that through the ex port......I think there is interest here!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You mean none that you will let go of LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had the muffler off once to check the piston and cylinder condition when I first got it but was not curious enough at that time to check the bore, have so many other projects on that it got sidelined once it was running. Got to find time to pull it back out of storage and check a few things out. Since it seems as strong as my P62 it just might be a hotrod setup.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


>


 
In no hurry to find one.But need to start looking:msp_biggrin: I have that C9 that needs a jug but I don't think I could handle that monster LOL Its just cool old saw.


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas...suns out birds a singing.....and its Friday...I still have 2 1/2 days left on call...:msp_angry: But its extra money so what the heck.


My puller came in ....so we will have our answer tonight for sure. 

I let the saw shop sharpen some chains for me:msp_ohmy: they were in pretty bad shape but I am not so sure about them now. I wouldnt think the teeth should be blueish....last time I let someone else work on my stuff.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas...suns out birds a singing.....and its Friday...I still have 2 1/2 days left on call...:msp_angry: But its extra money so what the heck.
> 
> 
> My puller came in ....so we will have our answer tonight for sure.
> 
> I let the saw shop sharpen some chains for me:msp_ohmy: they were in pretty bad shape but I am not so sure about them now. I wouldnt think the teeth should be blueish....last time I let someone else work on my stuff.


 
Don't like that blue on there!it takes the temper out of them.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had the muffler off once to check the piston and cylinder condition when I first got it but was not curious enough at that time to check the bore, have so many other projects on that it got sidelined once it was running. Got to find time to pull it back out of storage and check a few things out. Since it seems as strong as my P62 it just might be a hotrod setup.


 
Yeah it would be interesting to know.....it sure looks like a brutus setup the way it is!!!


----------



## caleath

wake up


----------



## tbone75

i was out putting a starter on the lawn tractor.20hp koler in a big cub.What a PITA!! Give me a chainsaw to work on LOL Just got done in time.Its raining cats & dogs !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Big time points!You should be good for another year LOL



Hopefully so....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sounds to me like you should make some points on that one Robin, sometimes hard to say if I don`t know the woman. What pleases one woman may be a disaster to another, you know by now what she likes and appreciates.



Yeah..... after 16yrs it seems like I should know!!! It always seems easier to find out what they don't want/like than what they do!!! LOL!! I think I'm doing alright....been scoring points all day!!! Scored the first few by taking the day off to spend with her as she took the day too... There is absolutely no way to go wrong with lobsters with this lady...I did change out the champagne to mo-he-toes (SP) at 12.30PM made with fresh picked mint from our garden and dark Goslings LOL!! She running good right now!!!! The water is on!! LOL!! I'll be back later........you guys should hit 600 pages tonight...no problem...


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys, sorry I missed last night. Got home late and went right to bed. We are now in hell month and heavy haying time is coming up, my saw time is going to drop off a little, but I'll use every excuse I can to run one. My Craftsman is about all done, I have one more fuel leak to fix and it will be all done tonight. Then I'm going to make a video of it. I see we should get to page 600 tonight?


----------



## caleath

Ok I must have done something wrong to someone....dang puller doesnt fit...flywheel is bigger...but I am sure its a bad crank or bearing...:msp_mad:

The mech at the dealer has the right tool...I am just going up there tomorrow and use his.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas...suns out birds a singing.....and its Friday...I still have 2 1/2 days left on call...:msp_angry: But its extra money so what the heck.
> 
> 
> My puller came in ....so we will have our answer tonight for sure.
> 
> I let the saw shop sharpen some chains for me:msp_ohmy: they were in pretty bad shape but I am not so sure about them now. I wouldnt think the teeth should be blueish....last time I let someone else work on my stuff.


 
Sounds like they got a little heavy with the grinder. If you have a TSC in your area, you can get your own fairly cheap. You just have to be very picky in setting it up. Works all right for me.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Ron! I hear you just opened up a Stihl shop. Glad to see you came to your senses.opcorn:


----------



## roncoinc

*Meyerized and Maximized *

All of you wannabe peons with your little creamsickle saws and underpowered limbing saws can cring or go hide and grab your blanky and weep when you see what a real bad boy looks like 
94 cc of Meyerized muscle with a bar to match !!


----------



## caleath

Good looking saw Ron...for a Husky


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Hi Ron! I hear you just opened up a Stihl shop. Glad to see you came to your senses.opcorn:


 
:mad2: who YOU been talking too !!?? only one i got i'm using as a door stop !!
left of pic..


----------



## pioneerguy600

You sure that lil ole wimpy Husky can pull that bar,..maybe in softwood,..popal may be too hard for it...LOL
































































































































































































































































































































Looks good Ron,..real nice bar and chain, kinda sets it off.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> :mad2: who YOU been talking too !!?? only one i got i'm using as a door stop !!
> left of pic..


 
It's all over AS right now, at least it will be once I start that particular thread:msp_biggrin:





ps, that is one mother of a saw, too bad it didn't have any children that could cut.


----------



## caleath

What Ron is a Stihl lover now....I knew it would happen.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Good looking saw Ron...for a Husky


 
You lookin to start a fight there fella ??
thats a one of a kind saw,even engraved on top by a world famouse saw builder !! :msp_thumbup:
How many Meyerized saws you seen ??
how many you seen built for one person and even dedicated and engraved to the person he built it for ? 






Now i just have to wait long enuf for him to pass on and his work be worth a lot of money and i can sell it for a million dollars !! LOL !!!
gotta say i am enjoying this saw very much..


----------



## jimdad07

Anybody here would be proud to have that saw in their stable. That saw is an animal.


----------



## RandyMac

The only thing that would make Ron's saw better, is if it was *red*.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Red and black.


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Red and black.


 
an/or silver


----------



## jimdad07

And said Sachs Dolmar or just Dolmar.

On a different note, I am thinking of trying to trade up to a 90cc saw with maybe that PP415, I am not sure yet. That saw is a great cutting saw and I love it for falling. On the other hand I need something even bigger for milling and bucking real big stuff. I was thinking of trying to trade strait up for maybe an 066 or maybe even a Dolmar 9010. I know it might seem a little uneven, but that PP415 only has about 6 tanks through it. Not even a scratch on it yet plus it has a full wrap handle. What do you guys think?


----------



## tbone75

Looks like you guys woke up LOL Or was it Ron woke you up with that big bad saw LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its your saw Jim,..do with it as you like/want. There might be someone out there that will take you up on that trade.

600 WHOOOoooooooo.


----------



## jimdad07

Wow, 600 pages. Cliff you better post soon or you'll miss it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone,..come on and post up, get in on the 600 th page.


----------



## roncoinc

I think be nice to Jerry and see what he has buried in boxes in parts 
tho i dont think he would do it twice in a row..
Go Meyerized or go home


----------



## tbone75

600 here we go.


----------



## roncoinc

Looks to me like we ARE on page 600 ??
waiting for some one to show up to go out "poutin" again 
time to fill the cooler with beer and nitecrawlers


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bottom fishing?


----------



## jimdad07

It's a noble pursuit Jerry, even better excuse to imbibe a little.


----------



## tbone75

OH NO Fishing again LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bottom fishing?


 
OOhhhh.......... i can see who's fishing now !! but i aint gonna take the bait 
dont forget,,bottom fishing includes flounder,haddock,cod,lobster,clams,oysters etc..


----------



## RandyMac

It's Black Snapper season!!!!

600!!!

red saw pic


----------



## 2dogs

600 pages and I still don't know what this thread is about.


----------



## caleath

Wow you guys have been busy boys...in on page 600


----------



## caleath

2dogs said:


> 600 pages and I still don't know what this thread is about.


 
Me either.


----------



## caleath

Oh crap fishing stories again.....:angry2:


----------



## dancan

WooHoo 601 !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Oh crap fishing stories again.....:angry2:


 
I had nothing to do with it!!


----------



## tbone75

WOW chit hit the fan here.Hail,rain,thunder!


----------



## pioneerguy600

MmmmMmmmmMmmmm,..piggies in a blanket..


----------



## caleath

Man this place cleared out....fishing stories again.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I changed out a chain on a chainsaw today,..does that count?


----------



## chipherder

Good evening friends, been doing lots of catch up reading here but didn't want to drop in until all the guys who contribute so much to this thread had a chance to post on page 600. Congratulations, and here's to the next 600!


----------



## caleath

I guess that does Jerry. I didnt get much more than that done.


----------



## jimdad07

Ok Cliff, just for you, Mary had me pick up a couple of saws yesterday and guess what? I don't get to keep them. BTW, glad you got to post on page 600. Pretty cool, another few weeks and we'll blow right by the Poulan thread!


----------



## caleath

I have been doing a bit of research on 066's It looks like there are 2 diff crankshafts. That might be the reason the flywheel is different.


----------



## tbone75

I cleaned up 2 of my saws and sold one.Does that count?LOL


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I have been doing a bit of research on 066's It looks like there are 2 diff crankshafts. That might be the reason the flywheel is different.


 
Don't tell me that the puller you got doesn't work. How are you doing on the 066 anyway?


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Ok Cliff, just for you, Mary had me pick up a couple of saws yesterday and guess what? I don't get to keep them. BTW, glad you got to post on page 600. Pretty cool, another few weeks and we'll blow right by the Poulan thread!


 
Yep glad I did. Too bad on the saws. And folks still think we are fighting in here.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I cleaned up 2 of my saws and sold one.Does that count?LOL


 
That sure does count, I haven't even been able to put my Frankensaw 100% back together. Hopefully when my wife gets home I can get out to the shop and finish her up. Not much left to do, all I really have to do is put the top cover back on and fix one more tiny fuel leak. That rear handle had cracked good where it meets the gas tank the only spot left is just barely seeping out inside the rear handle.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Don't tell me that the puller you got doesn't work. How are you doing on the 066 anyway?


 

Doesnt fit...:msp_unsure: I have to get the flywheel off to get any further.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Yep glad I did. Too bad on the saws. And folks still think we are fighting in here.


 
It is funny how many people pop in just to catch a good argument and then leave when they realize everyone in here gets along. Here's to the best thread on the internet


----------



## jimdad07

Did some saw work John? Atta boy. You must be board out of your mind. Sucks being out of commission.


----------



## caleath

On ebay looking for parts...


----------



## jimdad07

Not a bad place to look, I am doing the same.


----------



## RandyMac

I did a little epay trolling on Jonny 621s, I'm starting to really like the red saws.


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> I did a little epay trolling on Jonny 621s, I'm starting to really like the red saws.


 
Dolmars?:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Did some saw work John? Atta boy. You must be board out of your mind. Sucks being out of commission.


 
A little saw work.And a lot of mower work!Drive belt on one starter on another.Just replaced the gas tank on one too.


----------



## tbone75

Be back in a bit.Got to help the wife LOL Sucking up again:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Be back in a bit.Got to help the wife LOL Sucking up again:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Good luck with that.


----------



## caleath

Good news thought...bearings here for the 034...waiting on carb kit and seals...

Trying to decide on bar and chain combo...probably gonna be 20


----------



## jimdad07

Pretty sad you have to suck up John, *I'm the man in my house, I say how it's going to b*.......oh crap, she's home


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Good news thought...bearings here for the 034...waiting on carb kit and seals...
> 
> Trying to decide on bar and chain combo...probably gonna be 20


 
I can't wait to see how it turns out for you.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Pretty sad you have to suck up John, *I'm the man in my house, I say how it's going to b*.......oh crap, she's home


 
Like i said before .....good luck with that.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> I did a little epay trolling on Jonny 621s, I'm starting to really like the red saws.



Be careful Randy......I'm here to tell ya that right there is a long slippery slope.........but once you get up to speed it's a pretty good ride!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

You run that 034 Cliff and then I'll start my porting. Should have that Craftsman 100% by then and then I can devote my full attention to the Dolmar.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Be careful Randy......I'm here to tell ya that right there is a long slippery slope.........but once you get up to speed it's a pretty good ride!!!!


 
Hi Robin, how you been?


----------



## caleath

Good thing I am getting rid of that 670 asap.


----------



## Cantdog

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM........Just scored the last point of the day....lady was VERY happy with the fresh lobster feed, mo-he-toes and the 10 day trip to Ireland.....man am I full...two 2lb bugs..two ears of sweet corn...colslaw....topped off with tripple choclate cake and vanilla ice cream......oh my......


----------



## tbone75

made it back alive LOL Had to do nail hole patching in a bedroom so she can paint LOL Wife happy house happy


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM........Just scored the last point of the day....lady was VERY happy with the fresh lobster feed, mo-he-toes and the 10 day trip to Ireland.....man am I full...two 2lb bugs..two ears of sweet corn...colslaw....topped off with tripple choclate cake and vanilla ice cream......oh my......


 
Living like a King aint you  Not to mention all the points you scored


----------



## Cantdog

LOL Better than a king John!!! But the queen is happy.....and that makes the rest of the world somewhat brighter!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM........Just scored the last point of the day....lady was VERY happy with the fresh lobster feed, mo-he-toes and the 10 day trip to Ireland.....man am I full...two 2lb bugs..two ears of sweet corn...colslaw....topped off with tripple choclate cake and vanilla ice cream......oh my......


 
:hmm3grin2orange: You know Robin, lobster reminds me of fishing...


----------



## caleath

Good job sucking up...


Jim looking forward to you seeing try your hand at porting.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: You know Robin, lobster reminds me of fishing...


 
You suck Jim.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> You suck Jim.


 
I was wondering how long it would take you to notice that one :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

Sorry, John King I didn't mean that to be a play on words..LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> You suck Jim.


 
See it wasen't me again:msp_w00t:


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> I was wondering how long it would take you to notice that one :msp_biggrin:


 
Only kind of fishing I like is deep sea...and thats more about being on the ocean than fishing.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Good job sucking up...
> 
> 
> Jim looking forward to you seeing try your hand at porting.


 
I'm looking forward to doing it. I got some good practice on the grinding when I did the crankcase of that Craftsman, I feel much more confident on that end of it now.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Sorry, John King I didn't mean that to be a play on words..LOL!!!


 
No problem LMAO


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> no problem lmao



lol!!!


----------



## caleath

No new saws for anyone?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> No new saws for anyone?


 
Looking for one.P28 hasen't showed yet?


----------



## caleath

How about this one for my 066



46 inch bar chain fits Stihl 066 chainsaw see video | eBay


----------



## Cantdog

I'm fading fast guys.......happy 600 plus......talk to ya in the AM!!!

Stihls smell poorly.......


----------



## caleath

cya Robin...nighty night


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> I'm fading fast guys.......happy 600 plus......talk to ya in the AM!!!
> 
> Stihls smell poorly.......


 
I'll be hitting you up for Jonny stuff later.


----------



## caleath

Hey Randys


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Robin


----------



## caleath

Pain pill kicking in ....time for me to go to bed.

Night all


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Cliff. Have a good day tomorrow. About that time for me as well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all,going to be a great day here by the look of things, sun peaking over the horizon and currently +2. See you guys kept the banter going for a while last evening, fishing keeps poping up so I am off to the summer cottage/camp for the weekend. You all have a good safe weekend and I might see yo all Sunday evening.


----------



## RandyMac

Have a good weekend Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks Randy, packing up lots of stuff for this first trip.


----------



## RandyMac

don't forget the........

My weekend starts in three hours. We will be driving to Eureka to pick up a big Homelite 2100S with a 48" roller.

You boating?


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> I'll be hitting you up for Jonny stuff later.




No Problem Randy....I'll help any way I can Just let me know what you need..


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> No Problem Randy....I'll help any way I can Just let me know what you need..


 
Mostly the tech stuff, Jonny are a whole 'nother critter to me


----------



## Cantdog

Good luck Jerry...Hope you your camp in good order after the long winter. I've been itching to get to the island myself and check on things at my camp too. But due to last weekend digging episode I'm behund a week.....sooon!!! Have a good weekend!!!


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Mostly the tech stuff, Jonny are a whole 'nother critter to me



Happy to help with the ones I know about; all the 49-52 series, 621, 66E, 70R, 80, 90 and the 625, 630, 670 are the ones I know the best the rest are 'nother critters to me also LOL!!!


----------



## RandyMac

I think the older models are classy looking, I am still lusting after a couple Solos too.


----------



## roncoinc

Found this in my playlist.
Seven year old singing one of my favorites 

YouTube - Connie Talbot - Three Little Birds - live on GMTV


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> I think the older models are classy looking, I am still lusting after a couple Solos too.



Yeah I know what you mean.....I've even been thinking about moving back into the nonAV 601's and 751's...The art deco swoopiness is starting to grow on me. Probably shake like and old Homelite but look cool anyway.....


----------



## RandyMac

Retro-cool is "in". I never really left it.


----------



## Cantdog

That's one of my favorites too......she doesn't look very Rasta though!!


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Retro-cool is "in". I never really left it.


 
LOL!!!! I know what you mean!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Had a two man GTG yestday 
member SawGarage stopped by and we compared three saws.
wood was maybe 16in oak,all i had handy..didnt make for a real good comparison but it did reveal some satifying results.
Dolkita 84cc ( roncoized )
Husky 394 ( myerized )
Homie 75 ( stock )
used same 24in bar and chain on the dolkita and husky,swapped it.
homie also a 24in,same brand ,type of chain.
I didnt run the saws,i watched and we compared after cutting.
he thought the husky had a little more grunt in the cut when leaning on it,i couldnt tell but looking compared pretty well and looked up to speed..i called it a tie but we both agreed in bigger wood the husky would be the better..still was nice to see a 10cc smaller saw hold up.
Then the homie 750.. forget it !
squeeze trigger,drop it on the log,pick it up,repeat.
was fun to see the diff saws do thier thing,all sounding different and feeling different.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning gents. It looks like it's going to be a great day here as well. I was going to tp split some wood, mill some spruce, and work on the deck roof. Instead I'll be at the BIL's house working for the rest of the month.:msp_sad:


----------



## caleath

sounds like you had a good time ron...


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> Had a two man GTG yestday
> member SawGarage stopped by and we compared three saws.
> wood was maybe 16in oak,all i had handy..didnt make for a real good comparison but it did reveal some satifying results.
> Dolkita 84cc ( roncoized )
> Husky 394 ( myerized )
> Homie 75 ( stock )
> used same 24in bar and chain on the dolkita and husky,swapped it.
> homie also a 24in,same brand ,type of chain.
> I didnt run the saws,i watched and we compared after cutting.
> he thought the husky had a little more grunt in the cut when leaning on it,i couldnt tell but looking compared pretty well and looked up to speed..i called it a tie but we both agreed in bigger wood the husky would be the better..still was nice to see a 10cc smaller saw hold up.
> Then the homie 750.. forget it !
> squeeze trigger,drop it on the log,pick it up,repeat.
> was fun to see the diff saws do thier thing,all sounding different and feeling different.


 

+1 Hey Ron! I somehow FELL into this thread after you spoke 
about it yesterday...

And I find *THIS HOGWASH!!* oke:

I'd say, that Dolkita of yours in an IMPRESSIVE saw for the weight...whooooboy!

Jerry, NICE work on the 394... I guess I gotta offer MORE of my saws up for a FIGHT! lol. I especially like the customized airfilter cover! Saw's in NICE shape...

The homie 750 was a BEAST. it cuts so DAMN fast, you don't notice the weight! needs, and WANTS bigger log! 



I gotta say Ron, your a good guy! It was fun, and I'm *LOOKING* forward to a visit again, when I can bring up a saw that might throw-down a bit  

and, If all Ron puts up for trade is the maple syrup he has, *TAKE IT!!!* that stuff is gooooooooodddd!!! :msp_biggrin:

Thanks for the parts, and the project ron (I noticed the little tag when I got home...I was written on there what we mighta been guessing...) 

Did you enjoy your steak last night??  get some pout'in' in?? 




BTW...just wanna let everyone know, Ron *REALLY DOES* like *STIHLs* oke:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

View attachment 183160


View attachment 183161

HEre some tear down pictures of my 181. Forgot pictures of the Piston


----------



## SawGarage

Looks like a NICE clean case and good clean tank...


good stuff 

J


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

SawGarage said:


> Looks like a NICE clean case and good clean tank...
> 
> 
> good stuff
> 
> J



Thanks J, Iv had it for awhile. and worked on it for awhile. Decided to finally just tear it down. I have alittle bit of scoring on the exhaust side of the piston as well. :deadhorse:


----------



## SawGarage

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thanks J, Iv had it for awhile. and worked on it for awhile. Decided to finally just tear it down. I have alittle bit of scoring on the exhaust side of the piston as well. :deadhorse:


 
Thin Ring 181 pistons are NOT an easy find...  does it still have machining marks on it? how much undersize compared to the cyl is it? if it's within .20mm reuse it... Much more, i'd look towards replacing it. Worn pistons put extra wear on the cylinder. DON'T want THAT!! :msp_ohmy:

don't see many with cases that clean!

J


----------



## caleath

I have been in the shop cleaning parts etc. I moved all parts saws and projects far off in the future to the 2nd floor of the shop.

I pulled the muffler on the 112 and its scored:msp_sad:. 


I started cleaning up the 038 magnum...looks like I just need some pull start parts and sprocket. I will probably put a 24 on this saw too.


----------



## tbone75

Done some trading today.Ended up with a 064.I will be going places I have not been before on this one LOL needs crank bearings and seals and maby a P&C.Might be able to save the P&C wont know till it gets here?And when I ask the experts on here LOL I will likely be asking for lots of help on this one LOL P.S. Sorry Ron its not a Husky.But got take what I can get LOL


----------



## caleath

Went to put crankshaft seals in the ms 210. Came apart pretty easy not too much to it really. Man the connecting rod is pretty lame. Not much to it at all, no wonder folks were bending them.

The thought crossed my mind to go ahead and port it a little while I was there. Dang cylinder sure is small. Not much room to get my hands in there. I just widened them up a bit...no lowering the exhaust or raising the intake....

I will put it back together tomorrow some time...had errands to run for the wife.


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> Done some trading today.Ended up with a 064.I will be going places I have not been before on this one LOL needs crank bearings and seals and maby a P&C.Might be able to save the P&C wont know till it gets here?And when I ask the experts on here LOL I will likely be asking for lots of help on this one LOL


 
Firefighter33??


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Went to put crankshaft seals in the ms 210. Came apart pretty easy not too much to it really. Man the connecting rod is pretty lame. Not much to it at all, no wonder folks were bending them.
> 
> The thought crossed my mind to go ahead and port it a little while I was there. Dang cylinder sure is small. Not much room to get my hands in there. I just widened them up a bit...no lowering the exhaust or raising the intake....
> 
> I will put it back together tomorrow some time...had errands to run for the wife.


 
Sounds like your getting some saw work done Sure is quiet in here :help:


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> .... Sure is quiet in here :help:


 

Chevy is better than Toyota.... oke:


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> Firefighter33??


 
Yes thats the one.Its a bit of a mess LOL But i like a little chalenge:msp_biggrin: When I get it running it will be worth it to me.


----------



## jimdad07

Just came in for the night. Just seen I have to get a carb kit for that little Craftsman Frankensaw I am tinkering on. All of a sudden it started flooding badly every time I went to start it, pulled the carb off of it and destroyed the diaphragm gasket taking it apart to clean it. BTW it was flooding with the H and L screw turned all the way in. That one will go in the tote for now, a little tight this month. Now it will be on to the 120si. Hope you're ready Jerry. Read through and you will see you created a porting monster with Cliff.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Just came in for the night. Just seen I have to get a carb kit for that little Craftsman Frankensaw I am tinkering on. All of a sudden it started flooding badly every time I went to start it, pulled the carb off of it and destroyed the diaphragm gasket taking it apart to clean it. BTW it was flooding with the H and L screw turned all the way in. That one will go in the tote for now, a little tight this month. Now it will be on to the 120si. Hope you're ready Jerry. Read through and you will see you created a porting monster with Cliff.


 
He will be porting every saw hes got LOL


----------



## jimdad07

He sure will, be kind of cool for him. Pretty soon he'll be building alky fueled racing saws.


----------



## roncoinc

Watch it Jay !! your getting bordeline !! that stihl crap and all  LOL !!!
got the pioneer 5000 for $50,starter spring broke on it but we got it going and it's some snappy 
got home from there and car started puking coolant out 
i still think it's the carb on the husky,put that note on it before i adjusted carb yestday.
got my glasses today,they suck,not happy 
stop by again,still lots more to cover.


----------



## caleath

sure has been quiet in here./...


----------



## jimdad07

I'm getting some pictures up here in a minute of the 120si p+c along with some measurements. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## jimdad07

Here we go with the pics:


----------



## jimdad07

Measurements:

Exhaust port: 26mm wide x 13mm hi at highest point
Intake port: 20mm wide x 12mm hi at highest point

Exhaust skirt: 33.5mm wide
Intake skirt: 33.5mm wide.

I did not show the transfers yet because I want to go one step at a time. The blue painters tape is outlining my limits.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Measurements:
> 
> Exhaust port: 26mm wide x 13mm hi at highest point
> Intake port: 20mm wide x 12mm hi at highest point
> 
> Exhaust skirt: 33.5mm wide
> Intake skirt: 33.5mm wide.
> 
> I did not show the transfers yet because I want to go one step at a time. The blue painters tape is outlining my limits.


 
How did you determine the limits ?
what percentage of the bore is the limits ?
you can measure the cord or on the curve.
will get two diff percentages but no problem.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> How did you determine the limits ?
> what percentage of the bore is the limits ?
> you can measure the cord or on the curve.
> will get two diff percentages but no problem.


 
I determined the limits by carrying the skirt dimensions up through the cylinder.

I measured on the curve, I forgot to measure the bore, I will run out quick and measure the bore.


----------



## jimdad07

The bore is 49mm.


----------



## caleath

boy thats a funny looking port...


watching and waiting.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I determined the limits by carrying the skirt dimensions up through the cylinder.
> 
> I measured on the curve, I forgot to measure the bore, I will run out quick and measure the bore.


 
If you leave 2mm on the skirt on each side then the new hole width would be what percentage of the bore ?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> boy thats a funny looking port...
> 
> 
> watching and waiting.


 
Yeh,me too.
almost to late for me but but i dont want to just give it to him


----------



## caleath

Watching Quigley Down Under


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> If you leave 2mm on the skirt on each side then the new hole width would be what percentage of the bore ?


 
Hope I am right, I am terrible at math, and I mean terrible: 64%?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Watching Quigley Down Under


 
Good movie, always liked Tom Selleck


----------



## jimdad07

If I figured it right, then right now at stock, the exhaust is 53% and the intake is 40.8%. That is if I put the right numbers into the equation.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Hope I am right, I am terrible at math, and I mean terrible: 64%?


 
Most porters say up to %75 max ??
even %70 no matter if you measure on chord or curve,.
looks like max openings will be determined by skirt width.
leave 2mm and plenty of safety factor.
open up the smaller intake best you can and make sure out is oval shaped enough.
what diff in squish after no gasket ??
can raise exhaust the diff if you want..for first try tho ?
in,out mild job,muff work and play..


----------



## roncoinc

" nytol "


----------



## caleath

Looks good Jim...I am too tired to add much to this discussion.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Most porters say up to %75 max ??
> even %70 no matter if you measure on chord or curve,.
> looks like max openings will be determined by skirt width.
> leave 2mm and plenty of safety factor.
> open up the smaller intake best you can and make sure out is oval shaped enough.
> what diff in squish after no gasket ??
> can raise exhaust the diff if you want..for first try tho ?
> in,out mild job,muff work and play..


 
I am planning on taking this one a little easy for the first time. I don't plan to eliminate the base gasket on this one yet, want to get it ported and go from there. MM is on the list.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Looks good Jim...I am too tired to add much to this discussion.


 
It's Quigly, you've seen it too many times and it is making you sleepy. I haven't seen Jerry on here at all tonight. Hope he's ok.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> It's Quigly, you've seen it too many times and it is making you sleepy. I haven't seen Jerry on here at all tonight. Hope he's ok.


 
Jerry said he was going out of town for the weekend. I have seen it too many times..


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> " nytol "


 
Nyt Ron. I missed his post on going out of town, I didn't even get a chance to pop in the night before last. Man we tore a hog in @$$ today down at the BIL's house, got more done down there today than has been done in the last month and a half. Just about got the whole house insulated and most of the plumbing done. Was a great day for sure.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Jacob, how goes it today?


----------



## jimdad07

Well guys it's about that time for me too. Have good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Jim, Hey Cliff!
How ya'll doing? Worked on the 046 today, tore it down. Ordered new rings for it. But I Was practicing putting rings onto the piston, and putting the piston back into the cylinder and ended up breaking the old rings. No big deal. But im ordering a ring Compressor! I actualyl broke them using the old hose clamp method... I dont like that method haha. 
Got part of the 181 back together. Wish i could find the time to snap some pictures of it! :jester:


----------



## caleath

They are cheap from Baileys Jacob...a zip tie works pretty good too


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> They are cheap from Baileys Jacob...a zip tie works pretty good too


 
zip tie.. didnt think of that one. I think ill see if my Stihl dealer can order one, Do you think they can Cliff?


----------



## caleath

They can...Baileys will be alot cheaper...


----------



## SawGarage

*!*



roncoinc said:


> Watch it Jay !! your getting bordeline !! that stihl crap and all LOL !!!
> got the pioneer 5000 for $50,starter spring broke on it but we got it going and it's some snappy
> got home from there and car started puking coolant out
> i still think it's the carb on the husky,put that note on it before i adjusted carb yestday.
> got my glasses today,they suck,not happy
> stop by again,still lots more to cover.


 

UGH!! I WIN!!!! I'm the *LAST ONE* to post on this thread (or the *FIRST* if you count the *EARLY MORNIN'* 

just got back from an evening out with a couple buddy's... I'm up too late from *RON* tryin' to stress me out with the TROPHY he has hangin' in his shop!!! :msp_rolleyes:


Ron, man!!! your killin' me!! I saw that 031-041 you got hangin' up there!! 

good on the P5k...nice stuff... will the cosmetics clean up?? runs good, it sounds like! the P5k is one of the ELITE 50cc saws!! almost up there with the Dolly 5100s!!  I may (should) have a recoil spring for you! there's also a couple on the auction site as well.

SUCKS on the car... ideas on what's up?? overheating? thermostat? don't overheat it bad!! that's not good!!


too bad on the glasses. what you had seemed ok??

I'll be back soon  had a good time! Although, your a badger to bargain with!!


----------



## roncoinc

Staying up late dont count


----------



## Cantdog

You were out late J.....Morning All......another gray day here.....we are in the spring doldrums it would seem.....clouds and showers...showers and clouds.....with periods of rain to break up the pattern....Happy Mothers Day all you mothers......I going back under my rock now......Stihls suck.......as they have forever and ever..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You were out late J.....Morning All......another gray day here.....we are in the spring doldrums it would seem.....clouds and showers...showers and clouds.....with periods of rain to break up the pattern....Happy Mothers Day all you mothers......I going back under my rock now......Stihls suck.......as they have forever and ever..


 
Hey Dawg 
we got nice sunshine and blue skies,nice day.
picked up a Partner 5000 yestday cheap,have to fix recoil tho.
then car broke down and day went to hell.


----------



## tbone75

Nice day here today and might be good all week?Time to get the garden going.Got lots of stuff going in my little green house.Saw work and knife making will be slowing down a lot now Time to get outside.Not to mention the grass is growing way to fast!I mow about 5 acres?Also have a truck to rebuild this summer.(Been Rolled) Plus wife say i got to get the old Vette out for driving this summer.AKA Money PITT!!! So I have lots to do this summer LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nice day here today and might be good all week?Time to get the garden going.Got lots of stuff going in my little green house.Saw work and knife making will be slowing down a lot now Time to get outside.Not to mention the grass is growing way to fast!I mow about 5 acres?Also have a truck to rebuild this summer.(Been Rolled) Plus wife say i got to get the old Vette out for driving this summer.AKA Money PITT!!! So I have lots to do this summer LOL


 
The money pit on the vette is filling the gas tank now !!


----------



## dancan

It sure is quiet , I think we need a pic .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The money pit on the vette is filling the gas tank now !!


 
That is no joke LOL 15 mpg and only runs on the good stuff! Very few rides this year LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That is no joke LOL 15 mpg and only runs on the good stuff! Very few rides this year LOL


 
Wish i got 15mpg on mine !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wish i got 15mpg on mine !


 
? Whats yours?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> ? Whats yours?


 

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IkVK-1sA2xA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tbone75

Heres the MONEY PITT!! Needs lots of work but I still drive it.The headlight is from the second ! Deer I hit with it.Fifty mph never seen it till it was flying through the air LOL 1975 they called it the dog year LOL But i helped it a little.It runs ok now.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IkVK-1sA2xA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
VERY NICE Ron!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Heres the MONEY PITT!! Needs lots of work but I still drive it.The headlight is from the second ! Deer I hit with it.Fifty mph never seen it till it was flying through the air LOL 1975 they called it the dog year LOL But i helped it a little.It runs ok now.


 
Better check you build date,never seen a 75 with the round medalion,at least i dont recall.


----------



## jimdad07

Mornin guys, and your money pits. Heading back the the BIL's house, should get the well pump in today and so on. Have a good day guys.


----------



## caleath

You guys still talking about fish...well sorta Stingrays....:msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

Oopss,didnt look close enuf


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Mornin guys, and your money pits. Heading back the the BIL's house, should get the well pump in today and so on. Have a good day guys.


 
I've got to get in the well and fix the neighbors today .


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> You guys still talking about fish...well sorta Stingrays....:msp_razz:


 
His is a stingray,mine not.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Better check you build date,never seen a 75 with the round medalion,at least i dont recall.


 
I don't know much about them?The title says 75?


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> I've got to get in the well and fix the neighbors today .


 
That sounds like a good time. Thinkin mine might go a little easier than yours being brand new. Good luck.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ron, John, THEM ARE SOME NICE CARS! hahaha


----------



## SawGarage

Nice Paint work on there, Ron...

15mpg!? boy...we gotta get some LS x Motors in there with the injection and a 6 speed...  then you'd have a HARD time getting 15 no matter HOW you drove it! almost 30 on the highway 

course, that costs $$ too....


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> Nice Paint work on there, Ron...
> 
> 15mpg!? boy...we gotta get some LS x Motors in there with the injection and a 6 speed...  then you'd have a HARD time getting 15 no matter HOW you drove it! almost 30 on the highway
> 
> course, that costs $$ too....


 
Yes that would be sweet!!! The old 350 4 barrel auto sucks LOL


----------



## caleath

Heck its only money....you cant take it with you.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Heck its only money....you cant take it with you.


 
Ok, send me some of yours and you wont have to wait


----------



## tbone75

What yr is yours Ron?Big motor I bet LOL


----------



## RandyMac

There is just something fine about red and black.


----------



## 056 kid

Nice Ranchero Mac, nice Homalite too.


----------



## RandyMac

Thanks Ted, prizes both to me. I should have taken the day south today, bright and shiny, had banana slug weather yesterday.

Most big Homelites have excellent ergonomics and balance, this one included.


----------



## 056 kid

Yea, ergonomics. it looks like the handle bars double as sights which I think is smart. I noticed that the bar is positioned differently from alot of other saws, more like a sword than an erect penis. . . I have a 1020, which is in need of some seals. Seems like a well built, simple to operate on saw.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> I've got to get in the well and fix the neighbors today .


 


jimdad07 said:


> That sounds like a good time. Thinkin mine might go a little easier than yours being brand new. Good luck.


 
All's well in the well but I found this pic .


----------



## SawGarage

056 kid said:


> Nice Ranchero Mac, nice Homalite too.


 
isn't that HOMOLITE?


----------



## dancan

SawGarage said:


> isn't that HOMOLITE?


 
Is that the saw from Sanfrancisco ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What yr is yours Ron?Big motor I bet LOL


 
1977,but the 350 mouse has been done over a bit


----------



## SawGarage

dancan said:


> is that the saw from sanfrancisco ?







roncoinc said:


> 1977,but the 350 mouse has been done over a bit


 









ohhhhhhhhh heeeeyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cliffy ??
progress !!


----------



## roncoinc

SawGarage said:


> ohhhhhhhhh heeeeyyyyyyy!!!!!!


 
Flyin yer colors Jay ??


----------



## tbone75

Where is everyone tonight?You bunch of Husky lovers:hmm3grin2orange: But its ok I have 5 of them now LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Here is the exhaust port so far. I only had about 15 minutes tonight to try it out. Please be vocal with the opinions.


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> Flyin yer colors Jay ??



I'm not the one with the Rainbow saw you just packed!!! LOL! oke: 


oh, I edited my previous post as well! :jester:



roncoinc said:


> Cliffy ??
> progress !!


 
nice saw!! I was eyin' that Friday!


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> Where is everyone tonight?You bunch of Husky lovers:hmm3grin2orange: But its ok I have 5 of them now LOL



Avoiding YOU!!!!  :jester:



jimdad07 said:


> Here is the exhaust port so far. I only had about 15 minutes tonight to try it out. Please be vocal with the opinions.


 
you can square the edges of the ports a little more, and you don't need a HUGE arc on the roof; so you can bring the corners up a bit. Other than that, looks good!  

But, what do i know :monkey:


----------



## caleath

SawGarage said:


> I'm not the one with the Rainbow saw you just packed!!! LOL! oke:
> 
> 
> oh, I edited my previous post as well! :jester:
> 
> 
> 
> nice saw!! I was eyin' that Friday!


 
Keep your grubby fingers off my saw....


Ron I excited...hopefully your saw will be there this week.


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks J, I actually have not touched the upper or lower edge at the point where the piston meets the cylinder wall, I did however take some off of the whole port past that point out towards the muffler. I see what you mean about the corners.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Cliffy ??
> progress !!


 
I like it Ron...thats the only way Husky could ever get a saw to work that well.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Keep your grubby fingers off my saw....
> 
> 
> Ron I excited...hopefully your saw will be there this week.


 
That's going to be a sweet saw Cliff.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll


----------



## caleath

I think so Jim...Hey Jacob


----------



## jimdad07

Hello Jacob.


----------



## caleath

I cant wait to crack that thing out at the next tornado cleanup:msp_scared:

That would be awesome.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

How's everyone today? Anyone want my saw collection?


----------



## caleath

Porting looks good Jim...but you know how my porting has gone.:msp_sad:


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> How's everyone today? Anyone want my saw collection?


 
Good Jacob....why do you ask such a question about your collection?


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> There is just something fine about red and black.




Now I know where that damn big azzed spider lives.......I ain't reaching my hand into that dark place!!! I'd tie a string to the saw and drag it out when I needed it!! LOLOL!! Did you guys see the size of that web on the back of Randy's car???? Cheeeit!!!


----------



## caleath

Hey Ron...what bar is that on the Homelite?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Porting looks good Jim...but you know how my porting has gone.:msp_sad:


 
Thanks Cliff. From the sounds of things you can at least salvage that cylinder. All is not lost, you taught me some good lessons from yours, if it makes you fell any better it is appreciated.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Not sure what i did to my Husky... I was putting it back together today. There was something in the bottom of the case and i couldnt get it out so i took some brake cleaner and sprayed it in there hoping to release whatever it was in there. well it released and i put it all back together went to start it and it hit on the first pull. Went to start it and it started and make a sound like it was locking up or something and died. Tried starting it again and Im not sure?


----------



## caleath

Hey Jerry have a good trip to the cabin?


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> How's everyone today? Anyone want my saw collection?




Oh-Oh Jacob................you didn't get the "It's the me or the saws" speech did ya???


----------



## caleath

Cantdog said:


> Oh-Oh Jacob................you didn't get the "It's the me or the saws" speech did ya???


 
Robin I was wondering the same thing...?:msp_ohmy:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

No i guess i havent! lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure did! Tired myself out though, lot of work done in 2 days.


----------



## roncoinc

Jim,it's ok to square up the intake port but not the exhaust port,the rings have to be eased in and out over the opening.
keep the shape oval and dont touch top or bottom.
dont forget to chamfer where you ground.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Not sure what i did to my Husky... I was putting it back together today. There was something in the bottom of the case and i couldnt get it out so i took some brake cleaner and sprayed it in there hoping to release whatever it was in there. well it released and i put it all back together went to start it and it hit on the first pull. Went to start it and it started and make a sound like it was locking up or something and died. Tried starting it again and Im not sure?


 
I wonder if you washed something into a bearing? Nice picture you got there....you guys eating lemons again?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure did! Tired myself out though, lot of work done in 2 days.


 
Welcome home Jerry. Missed you being on here this weekend.


----------



## caleath

Sounds like a productive weekend Jerry...be back in a min...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

That might be it. But it spins pretty easily now though. Im gonna let it sit for alittle bit... Before i throw the stupid orange turd across the shop :msp_biggrin: Makes me mad though! lol


----------



## caleath

Wow who pulled the plug?


Jacob it sure sounds like something was in a bearing


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Welcome home Jerry. Missed you being on here this weekend.


 
Thanks,..I had a great time and got a lot done, both days were fine but it rained cats and dogs overnight, had 6" of water in my boat this morning.


----------



## jimdad07

It did get awful quiet in here, even with everybody on board tonight at one time or another.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ok Cliff, Ill tear it down and take a look. After this orange turd... Im never getting one again. So J do i get the saw speech? lol


----------



## caleath

Yeah it did get quiet...I figured everyone was catching up...I am watching Mythbusters that I had recorded .


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ok Cliff, Ill tear it down and take a look. After this orange turd... Im never getting one again. So J do i get the saw speech? lol


 
I would pull the cylinder off and shake that saw around over a towel or something like that and see if anything comes out. I would hate to crack the crankcase but you might have to...or just run it unitl something blows up.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ok Ill do that Cliff, might log off the computer in a bit and go do it now. Really itching to get this thing into some wood :bang:

Anyone do anything special for mothers day? Took my Mom and dad, and the girlfriend out to lunch. Then my Girlfriends mom and dad was having a fish fry.. Some real good Bass and crappie


----------



## jimdad07

I was watching the season finale of Ax Men, hate to admit I never miss that show. It's almost as dramatic as pro wrestling.


----------



## SawGarage

caleath said:


> Keep your grubby fingers off my saw....
> 
> 
> Ron I excited...hopefully your saw will be there this week.



HAHA!!! :jester: I touched it FIRST! :monkey:

thanks for the 302s bar cover, BTW...now i need a bar for her!!  




ChainsawmanXX said:


> How's everyone today? Anyone want my saw collection?



where should I send the suitcase of $$???



Cantdog said:


> Now I know where that damn big azzed spider lives....... Did you guys see the size of that web on the back of Randy's car???? Cheeeit!!!



LOL!! 



roncoinc said:


> Jim,it's ok to square up the intake port but not the exhaust port,the rings have to be eased in and out over the opening.
> keep the shape oval and dont touch top or bottom.
> dont forget to chamfer where you ground.


 
I TOTALLY agree with the easing in and out... but figured there'd be a HUGE gain in flow if the corners are brought up a bit... NOT a straight line-shot with the roof, but up a bit. I would think a arch of 1.5-2mm (so just a bit taller than a 1.5mm ring) from the center to the edge of port, along with a chamfer would be sufficient, from some of the OTHER work i've seen... 

*DISCLAIMER: Ron know's more than me...but he flies a rainbow flag, and has a STIHL as a trophy in the shop  oke:


----------



## Cantdog

I'm failing...........see you all in the AM....J you really should get some sleep...no more posting at 3:36AM...it wakes me up LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am off to bed also,..Nytol.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Robin, have a good day tomorrow. I might go out in a bit and grind a little more.


----------



## caleath

glad the cover worked...I am trying to remember if that saw came to me with a bar...I will do some poking around.

Night too all the lightweights....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

SawGarage said:


> where should I send the suitcase of $$???
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!


 
Just send a torch and a stick of C4:cool2:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am off to bed also,..Nytol.


 
Good night Jerry, you better tear that 120si of yours down and play catch up. Of course, I don't think it would take you long to catch up.


----------



## SawGarage

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Just send a torch and a stick of C4:cool2:


 
my friend, I would do that, BUT your not going to get much action..

you can actually BURN C4 in a campfire. I needs a high-current electrical source to ignite! 

send the saws here, and i'll take a video 

J


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

SawGarage said:


> my friend, I would do that, BUT your not going to get much action..
> 
> you can actually BURN C4 in a campfire. I needs a high-current electrical source to ignite!
> 
> send the saws here, and i'll take a video
> 
> J



I Do have a couple of older saws that I would send to you if you payed the shipping.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I Do have a couple of older saws that I would send to you if you payed the shipping.


 
Which ones are those jacob?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

My C5, And my 660D. 
The C5 Is complete but needs a part. And The 600D has a couple parts missing.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> My C5, And my 660D.
> The C5 Is complete but needs a part. And The 600D has a couple parts missing.


 

We need to chat then


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Sure is quiet... bout to hit to bed.


----------



## caleath

Me too Jacob...I will get with you on those old saws...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

*KNOCK KNOCK* Anyone home? I seen a McCulloch 250 on fleabay iv been interested in!


----------



## tbone75

I just get on here and everyone goes to bed?Do I smell like a husky:msp_sad: LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I just get on here and everyone goes to bed?Do I smell like a husky:msp_sad: LOL


 
Lol, no but i do. so its time to take a shower and hit the hay ya'll take care!


----------



## caleath

Sorry I was on the phone with my dad...his birthday today.


----------



## SawGarage

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I Do have a couple of older saws that I would send to you if you payed the shipping.


 


caleath said:


> Which ones are those jacob?


 


caleath said:


> We need to chat then


 


caleath said:


> Me too Jacob...I will get with you on those old saws...



CLIFF! I believe Jacob was responding to MY post,...sheesh!! 

Always cuttin' in line... guess we need to fight!!  :jester:


Just foolin'...old iron, NOT right now, WAY too many projects going on... 

nite all!!

J


----------



## caleath

SawGarage said:


> CLIFF! I believe Jacob was responding to MY post,...sheesh!!
> 
> Always cuttin' in line... guess we need to fight!!  :jester:
> 
> 
> Just foolin'...old iron, NOT right now, WAY too many projects going on...
> 
> nite all!!
> 
> J


 
Oh I see...didnt mean to cut in line. I will look around for that bar...it seems to me that it had one on it. I need to do a better job of tagging parts when I take them off...good thing I take lots of pictures when I get them.


----------



## tbone75

Looks like someone has been doing some saw work around here for a change LOL


----------



## caleath

Looks like it did...although what I did with it?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Looks like someone has been doing some saw work around here for a change LOL


 
Shhh John...it happens from time to time


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I just get on here and everyone goes to bed?Do I smell like a husky:msp_sad: LOL


 
I'm a few hundred miles away from you and it's all I can smell. Just been out in the shop opening up the intake port a little. A chain file works great, takes it off better than the two dremel bits I was using.
I'll try to post some more pics tomorrow night. Have a good night guys.


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> We need to chat then


 
Let me know what you need, I might have it.

CSMXX, the 250s are completely saturated with the Yellow Fever virus, far worse than the 10-10s, but less than a six cube.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I'm a few hundred miles away from you and it's all I can smell. Just been out in the shop opening up the intake port a little. A chain file works great, takes it off better than the two dremel bits I was using.
> I'll try to post some more pics tomorrow night. Have a good night guys.


 
Good night Jim.Looks like your doing fine on the porting.But like I know anything LOL


----------



## caleath

Mythbusters is using explosives to cut down a tree...chainsaws explosives and Carrie Byron....bestill my heart.:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I'm a few hundred miles away from you and it's all I can smell. Just been out in the shop opening up the intake port a little. A chain file works great, takes it off better than the two dremel bits I was using.
> I'll try to post some more pics tomorrow night. Have a good night guys.


 
What am I saying?I like Huskys :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

I mean whats not to like....


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I mean whats not to like....


 
Yep!!


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> Good night Jim.Looks like your doing fine on the porting.But like I know anything LOL


 
TBone- my brother, sheesh.. you do *REALIZE* you *DON'T* have to LIKE *EVERYONE'S POSTS* right?! :msp_rolleyes:  oke:


J


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> TBone- my brother, sheesh.. you do *REALIZE* you *DON'T* have to LIKE *EVERYONE'S POSTS* right?! :msp_rolleyes:  oke:
> 
> 
> J


 
If I like it I say so LOL:msp_razz:


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> If I like it I say so LOL:msp_razz:


 
LOL...

we SEE that... :hmm3grin2orange: 

* 

tbone75 likes this.
*


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> LOL...
> 
> we SEE that... :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> *
> 
> tbone75 likes this.
> *


 
Look around I am everywhere


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All......Glad you found things well at your camp Jerry...always a lot to do opening up after the long winter. As I said I've got to do the same soon...but have to get the boats ready for the water first.. 6" is quite a bit of water in your boat for an overnight rain!!! Hope you had a bilge pump but am assuming you had to bail instead as the pump would have handled it as it as it happened. Sometimes the skiff that I leave on the mooring at my camp is half full from rain if I haven't been there for a couple weeks. I got so tired of bailing that out that I took a spare 1150 GPH Rule pump and hose clamped it to an old broomstick with an lead wieght and some wire with BIG alligator clamps. I can just pull along side , tie up, drop the pump into the skiff, hook up the clamps to the battery and by the time I've got the powerboat on the hook and secure, I 'm about pumped out and ready to load up and row ashore. That usually takes a couple trips as the wife will not do without anything she deems necessary for our survival !!! LOL!! I alway growl about how damn much stuff she brings but it is nice once you're there NOT to realize you forgot something as it's a 10 mile boat each way trip to the nearest store over water that is sometimes not always pleasant!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, Looks like I accidentally slept in. :bang: 
Gonna be hot here today, and very humid. Hope no bad storms roll in behind these hot temperatures.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning all, Looks like I accidentally slept in. :bang:
> Gonna be hot here today, and very humid. Hope no bad storms roll in behind these hot temperatures.


 
You were up late Jacob...now quit slacking and get something done.


----------



## roncoinc

Another bright sun shiny day 
the list goes on


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> You were up late Jacob...now quit slacking and get something done.


 
Awwww come on PawPaw :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, nearly noon here but this is the first chance to check in.
Jim,..I can play catch up with you on the 120Si, it takes me about 2.5 hrs to pull it down,port and reinstall the P&C. , including boiling out them both after porting to get rid of grit and carbon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I do something like you do Robin, I have a little buckshee gas pump from Princess Auto at the camp for transfering water about. It also works great for pumping out boats. My boat only had 6 " of water near the stern and sits with a 10 deg stern heavy rake at rest so the water only occupied about 8' from the stern forward to midship, tired last night when I posted and did not go into great detail. I know what you mean about taking a load in the boat, might of had room for one more person on the run but the boat was crammed full of linens, bedding ,towels, curtains and extra clothes etc. Not a lot of weight but bulky.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL Yep all the "necessities" for camp take up a lot of space on the first trip!!!! (and last too!!) My skiff is actually a deep displacement (sailing with centerboard trunk) hull and sits pretty level in the water on the mooring. When she takes on rainwater it sits amidships can she hold quite a bit!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey all. Sold my 10-10 getting it ready to ship :yoyo:


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey all. Sold my 10-10 getting it ready to ship :yoyo:


 
Paw Paw says way to go...now watcha gonna get? HUH


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Paw Paw says way to go...now watcha gonna get? HUH


 
I bet its another Husky LOL He loves them things


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Paw Paw says way to go...now watcha gonna get? HUH


 
Hows it going Cliff?Having a good day I hope?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Im thinking a 250 McCulloch on ebay maybe? 
Maybe a bigger homelite? Wanna talk about the ones i got Cliff? I seen a couple more in the shop i can send you.


----------



## SawGarage

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im thinking a 250 McCulloch on ebay maybe?
> Maybe a bigger homelite? Wanna talk about the ones i got Cliff? I seen a couple more in the shop i can send you.


 
got a nice c-91  needs rings though.. and the muffler studs replaced... 

:dunno:


----------



## caleath

Jacob I have the start of a 266xp project sitting here...needs lots of stuff but the major parts are there.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Hows it going Cliff?Having a good day I hope?


 
Doing good John...trying to get used to the heat...gonna be in the low 90s here today.


----------



## caleath

*Good news*

Must be my day....

I took the 066 up to the dealer and borrowed they flywheel puller...good news nothing under there wrong....

I noticed the connecting rod felt funny at the large end of the bearing....hummm gummy feeling.....

So some b-12 in the crankcase...and walah...saw turns over nice now...it was just gummed up so bad it wouldnt turn over.:hmm3grin2orange: I am tickled pink!

I think I will replace the seals and see what happens. Oh I need a brake handle if anyone has one laying around.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Cliff congrats on the 066!


----------



## barneyrb

caleath said:


> Must be my day....
> 
> I took the 066 up to the dealer and borrowed they flywheel puller...good news nothing under there wrong....
> 
> I noticed the connecting rod felt funny at the large end of the bearing....hummm gummy feeling.....
> 
> So some *b-12 *in the crankcase...and walah...saw turns over nice now...it was just gummed up so bad it wouldnt turn over.:hmm3grin2orange: I am tickled pink!
> 
> I think I will replace the seals and see what happens. Oh I need a brake handle if anyone has one laying around.


 

That’s a new one on me, I’ve never heard of vitamins helping a saw not be gummy anymore.

:msp_sneaky::beat_shot:


----------



## caleath

barneyrb said:


> That’s a new one on me, I’ve never heard of vitamins helping a saw not be gummy anymore.
> 
> :msp_sneaky::beat_shot:


 
Vitamins are good for everything I guess.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good news on the 066 Cliff. I ran a BB kit on one of my 066`s but soon went back to a ported OEM setup, at least to my mind the OEM is more power and faster cutting.


----------



## caleath

Jerry my biggest concern is that the paint is now coming loose from the chamber....not sure how to get it all out without splitting the case. I do plan on replacing the seals though. 

I am not sure what was in there...but it sure was nasty.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Believe it or not,old fuel. I have seen a lot of saws gummed up if left sitting with a tank of mixed fuel in them, first the carb needle gums up and sticks open a bit, when the temp rises the fuel will push through and flood into the crankcase, as the fuel evaporates it will leave a heavy gummy residue behind, this same stuff will diossolve paint and even powdercoat.


----------



## tbone75

Just got back from the back Dr. 3 hr. trip all together.1Hr. each way plus the wait!:bang: But it looks like my P28 showed up.haven't opened the box yet.Pics coming!


----------



## tbone75

Ok here we go.It needs some help but not very bad all over.Feels good in the hands.I think I will like this! AV mounts are shot!! HELP Jerry LOL


----------



## tbone75

This is my second Pioneer.The first was 1110 I didn't like it.That and it was junk LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Couple of picts of one I found in a dumpster,


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> jacob i have the start of a 266xp project sitting here...needs lots of stuff but the major parts are there.


 
closet husky lover !!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Couple of picts of one I found in a dumpster,


 
i would like mine to look that good? Swap ya LOL


----------



## tbone75

Oh hell here I go again liking stuff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ok here we go.It needs some help but not very bad all over.Feels good in the hands.I think I will like this! AV mounts are shot!! HELP Jerry LOL


 
It seems the P28 like yours takes the #430910 mounts, they are more scarce and I have not found a supplier with them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> i would like mine to look that good? Swap ya LOL


 
That is the original bill of sale taped to the front handle.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> it seems the p28 like yours takes the #430910 mounts, they are more scarce and i have not found a supplier with them.


 
chit !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is the original bill of sale taped to the front handle.


 
WOW Amazing!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The most common mounts for the Pioneer saws were the #430197, they might possibly be a swap but I have never done it, not many 28`s had that type of AV system around here.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Oh hell here I go again liking stuff :hmm3grin2orange:


 
As long as you dont go licking the creamsikle stuff you will be ok


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too much Orange Koolaid being drank in this thread lately.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> As long as you dont go licking the creamsikle stuff you will be ok


 
I got to say creamsikles are not my favorite. LOL I am more of a orange turd lover LOL That should get some chit going on here :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The most common mounts for the Pioneer saws were the #430197, they might possibly be a swap but I have never done it, not many 28`s had that type of AV system around here.


 
I may have to try?I will tear into it and see what all its going to need in the next day or so.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The most common mounts for the Pioneer saws were the #430197, they might possibly be a swap but I have never done it, not many 28`s had that type of AV system around here.


 
Thanks Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

Wow, no posts since 7:12? WTF? Did we all just suddenly develop things to do? Must be everyone's in their shops working on Orange Turds. I'm heading out to mine to continue on the 120si. I'm still working at the intake port some, but there is not a ton I can do with that one it seems.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jerry


 
Jerry I was told I could get the av mounts from baileys.Just type in 507430910 about 10.00 each. Thanks to daddy66 Hitting the hay early tonight.To much going on today for me.I am WEAK !!:msp_sleep:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry I was told I could get the av mounts from baileys.Just type in 507430910 about 10.00 each. Thanks to daddy66 Hitting the hay early tonight.To much going on today for me.I am WEAK !!:msp_sleep:


 
I hope that works out for you, I didn`t try Baileys as I don`t deal with them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time to pack it in, Nytol


----------



## jimdad07

Good night John and Jerry. I was going to post more pics of the porting, I will anyway. I made some decent gains I think, I'll know better when I put them against the before measurements. Both the intake and exhaust ports are 30mm on the money and I still have clearance for the skirt to cover the exhaust port and I still have room for the muffler gasket. I ran the piston in the cylinder with my fingers and beveled the edges until the rings made it past both the bottom and top of the exhaust port smoothly with no catching. I also started lightening the piston up a little, I'm not taking much off at all with this being my first go at it. Let me know what you think.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hope that works out for you, I didn`t try Baileys as I don`t deal with them.


 
Another place has them too.Jackssmallengine 507-430910 5.43 each. I would say I am fixed up for that part.Now to see what else I will need?The top cover has a small crack in it.Like you said it might.I think I can fix it ok.


----------



## caleath

I guess without me you guys dont know what to do.

Had boyscout meetings tonight. I would rather get my teeth cleaned.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I guess without me you guys dont know what to do.
> 
> Had boyscout meetings tonight. I would rather get my teeth cleaned.


 
You keep things running here


----------



## caleath

I do my best...now bedtime.


----------



## RandyMac

yep, that time.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning.What going on today?Me the P28 got to see what it needs.Want to hear it run.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All..Dreary, wet and cool here today. The pattern has changed.... now we are getting weather that's backing in from the Fundy and Nova Scotia.... damn Jerry again....LOL!! Closest I came to saw work yesterday was; I needed a poor chain to saw through some nail embedded rotten framing. All my runners have good to great chains.....not an option....then I remembered that I replaced a chain for a client a few days ago as his was poorly filed, rocked badly and had a cutter snapped clear off and a cracked tie strap. I always give people the parts from their saw after repairs. As per usual he threw the whole mess in the thrash can as he went out the door. This was a Dolmar 109 and had a weird drive count .325 X0.058 X 62 HMMMM..so I dug it out of the trash all in it's new chain box. It just so happens I have a 49SP with a 0.058, 15" Total bar that has a 62 count driver. So I broke two drive links out of this chain, (removed the broken cutter and cracked tie strap)spun on a new preset and tie strap, threw it on the grinder and brought everything back to good and I had a new beater chain. It came out great at about 50%. It sure is nice to have the proper tools for the job!!! But wouldn't you know....I did all the cutting I needed to do and never hit a nail!!! So now I have an extra chain for that weird drive count bar!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, John what are you needing for that P28?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning all, John what are you needing for that P28?


 
I will know later today.Getting ready to go at it right now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all,wet and dreary here also and it looks that way for the next couple of days,Uggg. Good job on ressurecting the chain Robin,have done many myself often with just one cutter broke off. 
Good info on the shops having the AV mounts for the P28. None of my saws have that type of AV system, never used those rubbers on any saw before. Hope the rest of the saw turns out to be in good enough condition to run, P&C would be the next thing to check out.


----------



## roncoinc

What a way to start the day.
reading,catching up.
everybody got dreary WX.
Tbone found parts he needed.
Cliff got teeth.
Jim'sorting looks good.
Didnt see randy mac be meen to anybody.
Dawg getting lucky on chains.
Jerry dont deal with bailey's,,same as me.
And i woke up today


----------



## roncoinc

Anybody ever port a partner 5000 ??


----------



## caleath

Good morning all...going into work late today...long night for sure.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Awww its humid here today! Think i might do some chainsawmilling?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning all,wet and dreary here also and it looks that way for the next couple of days,Uggg. Good job on ressurecting the chain Robin,have done many myself often with just one cutter broke off.
> Good info on the shops having the AV mounts for the P28. None of my saws have that type of AV system, never used those rubbers on any saw before. Hope the rest of the saw turns out to be in good enough condition to run, P&C would be the next thing to check out.


 
Might have good compression?Pulled 3 times had over 100 then the rope broke LOL looks good inside cylinder. .Checked spark before that.Looks good.Took carb apart not dryed up?Lucky me LOL But the plastic top of the carb is broke.Idle screw is broke off?Going to need a carb for parts I guess?Unless I can buy just the top?AV mounts and should be good to go.18" B&C came with it is good enough for a while.Clutch and spur sprockets good also.I think I am going to like this little thing!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Good morning all...going into work late today...long night for sure.


 
Good luck Cliff.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Might have good compression?Pulled 3 times had over 100 then the rope broke LOL looks good inside cylinder. .Checked spark before that.Looks good.Took carb apart not dryed up?Lucky me LOL But the plastic top of the carb is broke.Idle screw is broke off?Going to need a carb for parts I guess?Unless I can buy just the top?AV mounts and should be good to go.18" B&C came with it is good enough for a while.Clutch and spur sprockets good also.I think I am going to like this little thing!


 
Plastic top of carb ??
got a pic ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What a way to start the day.
> reading,catching up.
> everybody got dreary WX.
> Tbone found parts he needed.
> Cliff got teeth.
> Jim'sorting looks good.
> Didnt see randy mac be meen to anybody.
> Dawg getting lucky on chains.
> Jerry dont deal with bailey's,,same as me.
> And i woke up today


 
Never dealt with baileys?Jacks I have a lot.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Never dealt with baileys?Jacks I have a lot.


 
I tried a couple times,after paying $7+ shipping for $2 worth of parts i could have got at hardware store for 50 cents i gave up.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I tried a couple times,after paying $7+ shipping for $2 worth of parts i could have got at hardware store for 50 cents i gave up.


 
Jacks is the same way.I look around on fleabay for some parts.Less shipping.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Plastic top of carb ??
> got a pic ??


 
I will go get one.BRB


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> I will go get one.BRB


 
carb top #on side of it- U15E933 - Tilly carb


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> carb top #on side of it- U15E933 - Tilly carb


 
I just got new glasses and cant see a thing !! LOL !
i have some old tilly carbs too.
get a focused pic if you can.


----------



## roncoinc

That looks like the fuel pump side.
dont recall seeing a plastic fuel pump cover ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That looks like the fuel pump side.
> dont recall seeing a plastic fuel pump cover ?


 
First one I ever seen made out of plastic? I'll get more pics. Not sure how to get a better pic?I know it was fuzzy LOL Not your glasses LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John, if your camera has a micro setting you should use that. Keep the camera real still if you can as well.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John, if your camera has a micro setting you should use that. Keep the camera real still if you can as well.


 
It may but I don't know how to use it


----------



## tbone75

*carb pics*

Still to small.But may be better?


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Still to small.But may be better?


 
1-1/16" square


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 1-1/16" square


 
Got a DR appt to go to will look later today.
that is the metering diaphram side.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got a DR appt to go to will look later today.
> that is the metering diaphram side.


 
Yep thanks Ron.Good luck at the Dr.


----------



## tbone75

New to me toy today.Been trying to catch this guy home that had it.Got him today


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

woooahhh congrats on the partner, im jealous!


----------



## RandyMac

We have a foggy day, it's drifting in and out, much nicer than the fair weather gale we had for the last two days.
I met my Bro in the trees yesterday, had a beer, we were knotheads.


----------



## SawGarage

RandyMac said:


> We have a foggy day, it's drifting in and out, much nicer than the fair weather gale we had for the last two days.
> I met my Bro in the trees yesterday, had a beer, we were knotheads.


 
Randy,

did ya take that monster down??

895 time on that one!!


----------



## RandyMac

SawGarage said:


> Randy,
> 
> did ya take that monster down??
> 
> 895 time on that one!!


 
Oh goodness no! State Park tree, very off limits. It was well within the range of the Homelite. We did "administratively" fall a nice one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice tree and saw pict. Randy, no cutting it down,you might end up on the other side of the door.


----------



## SawGarage

RandyMac said:


> Oh goodness no! State Park tree, very off limits. It was well within the range of the Homelite. We did "administratively" fall a nice one.



Oh, I do understand the 2100... good saw (If i'm right?! :dunno

Yeah, might NOT want to touch that one!! :taped:



pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice tree and saw pict. Randy, no cutting it down,you might end up on the other side of the door.


 
whatever Jerry! :msp_tongue:


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All...Stihl dreary here rain...rain...rain....did get some saw work done this afternoon. About a month ago I was working on a 335XPT that was not running right. I put a fuel line, filter and carb kit in it which seemed to help but not solve the entire problem. It would start and run fine then rev up for a while and then return to idle. I left it idling on a piece of plywood on the ground outdoors and stepped into the shop to get the tach while inside I heard it rev up and by the time I got back outdoors it had chittered across the plywood and was fully involved with the leg of one of my carpenters horses......I got a hold of it finally and shut it off and it has remained so since then. I talked with Spike 60 as he is my sounding board if I am working on something new (Husky) and have questions. I was assuming an air leak and he verified as much saying the intake boot and impluse lines were issues on the early saws. The intake boot had been updated as well. So last week I ordered both of these and today tore the saw down and cleaned the entire motor and case. Sure enough the boot had ripped out on the top. Anyway the entire thing is clean and ready to go back together as soon as the parts get here. I also will be getting the last batch of parts I need to complete a rebuild and port job on a friends 262XP in the same order. The 262XP will be taken as far as I can possibly take it. ( the "I" being the limiting factor!!) Maxxed out LOL!! which on these particular saws is not far from where they started. Stock the transfers are huge and the IN. and EX ports are real close to the edges of the piston skirts....AHHH but there some to be had and I'll have it LOL!!! I am really looking forward to this one running...it should be the next best thing to a light sabre with a 3/8 X 0.058 X 16" 8 pin!! LOL!!! Best part is I get paid for this one!!! I'll post some pics when it's close to done!!


----------



## caleath

What the heck...its this late and no one has posted anything.


I know for a fact that Jim has some good news....but he will have to share it with everyone.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too much Orange speak going on in here to bother posting, Huskies suck lemons.!


----------



## tbone75

Where does that Partner fall into? LOL It aint orange :biggrin:


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too much Orange speak going on in here to bother posting, Huskies suck lemons.!


 
Here about some yellow?

Got another chainsaw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Where does that Partner fall into? LOL It aint orange :biggrin:


 
Its Lemonaide, still from the citrus family, sucks lemons.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Here about some yellow?
> 
> Got another chainsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now yer talkin saws,...got three of them myself,..all very low hour ones.


----------



## caleath

Niece looking old Mac....

Still no Jim? I find it hard to believe he isnt here gloating yet.


----------



## caleath

What do I have to do to get some respect around here....?


I do have a question about the paint in the combustion chamber of this 066


----------



## pioneerguy600

No paint in there,..its powdercoat.


----------



## caleath

Its all coming loose in there from the b-12 i think...do you think that it will hurt to run it without it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

No,..clean it out really well,it don`t need anything in there to protect the metal if you run mix through it often.


----------



## Cantdog

What the hell have you got paint in your combustion chamber for???


----------



## caleath

Sounds good...talking to Jim on the phone


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> What the hell have you got paint in your combustion chamber for???


 
He means crankcase, he`s just lost in the fog.,,LOL


----------



## caleath

I knowed Jerry knew what I was talking about....

That stuff is turned into jello


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea,..I am a fricccken mind reader....LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea,..I am a fricccken mind reader....LOL


 

Well you knew you were working with someone with limited mental capacity.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too much Orange speak going on in here to bother posting, Huskies suck lemons.!


 


pioneerguy600 said:


> Its Lemonaide, still from the citrus family, sucks lemons.



Gee Jerry for a non citrus, purer than a creamsicle kinda guy you sure are sour this evening...LOLOL!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Well you knew you were working with someone with limited mental capacity.


 
Naw,..your`e workin on my kinda saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Gee Jerry for a non citrus, purer than a creamsicle kinda guy you sure are sour this evening...LOLOL!!!!


 
Sour grapes?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Naw,..your`e workin on my kinda saw.


 
Hey now...you might hurt my one feeling.


----------



## caleath

Anyone seen a circlip...Jim just had one fly off a piston. I think I heard it whiz by it might be on the way to California.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> He means crankcase, he`s just lost in the fog.,,LOL



Oh.....Ok...Probably Andreas got a wicked deal on that batch of powder coat..you think??


----------



## caleath

Ok who went and took Jims base gasket...? He has such a potty mouth.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not even powdercoat can stand up to that crap.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sour grapes?



No...LOL Just sour!!!LOLOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hmmmm, flyin piston circlips and missing base gaskets, someone had a P&C off their saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No...LOL Just sour!!!LOLOL!!!


 
Orange turds and lemons make me cranky...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

No matter how I try, the shop keeps filling up with Orange turds and they won`t stay away.


----------



## caleath

Jim is trying to put his 120 back together.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not even powdercoat can stand up to that crap.


 
What crap?


----------



## pioneerguy600

That sticky stuff that had the crank gummed up.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> No matter how I try, the shop keeps filling up with Orange turds and they won`t stay away.


 
I have 2 in the shop...but they are parts saws...

So Jerry any new projects?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Orange turds and lemons make me cranky...LOL



Always remember grasshopper.........the uppermopst part of a Stihl is orange....


----------



## chipherder

Good evening gentlemen, sounds like everyone is up to their ears in projects.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> That sticky stuff that had the crank gummed up.


 
Yep that stuff was like super glue.


Bad thing is I wont get to work on it this weekend. Going camping with sons boyscout troop.


----------



## caleath

Cantdog said:


> Always remember grasshopper.........the uppermopst part of a Stihl is orange....


 

Its a different shade of orange...I am going to be painting all mine red...like the originals.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Always remember grasshopper.........the uppermopst part of a Stihl is orange....


 
Yea,..but remember ,the important parts are grey/white.


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> Good evening gentlemen, sounds like everyone is up to their ears in projects.


 
And how....


Whatsup?


----------



## caleath

Anyone seen Ron...I am anxious to see if the saw made it there ok.


----------



## pioneerguy600

All I need to do is open the storage buildings door, there is 40 odd project saws waiting their turn.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea,..but remember ,the important parts are grey/white.



You mean cadaver colored??? LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

No sign of Ron this evening.


----------



## chipherder

Just trying to keep up with the thread and learn as much as possible.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> All I need to do is open the storage buildings door, there is 40 odd project saws waiting their turn.


 
Show off:msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You mean cadaver colored??? LOL!!!


 
Not the brightest color but as solid as the metal they are made from.


----------



## caleath

He might not speak to me when he sees the box.


----------



## Cantdog

Well this is the place chip you're right on track LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Show off:msp_smile:


 
LOL...that`s why I don`t open the door often.


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> Just trying to keep up with the thread and learn as much as possible.


 
Glutton for punishment arent you?

You havent been around much lately.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL...that`s why I don`t open the door often.


 

I do that with dirty clothes....doesnt seem to have the same effect....


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Yep that stuff was like super glue.
> 
> 
> Bad thing is I wont get to work on it this weekend. Going camping with sons boyscout troop.


 
That will be a good time for you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sendin ole Ron a Stihl box?


----------



## chipherder

Oh I've been here, just didn't want to interrupt the information flow.


----------



## Cantdog

chipherder said:


> Oh I've been here, just didn't want to interrupt the information flow.



LOL You couldn't hurt it a bit!!!LOL!!


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sendin ole Ron a Stihl box?


 
Shhhhhh.....:msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

A weekend out with the son and his troop,..priceless!


----------



## caleath

I wonder if Jims blood pressure is down yet....?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I won`t tell Ron,..he can`t read can he?...LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> A weekend out with the son and his troop,..priceless!


 
I am an assistant scoutmaster but dont get alot of time to go....


I am going to summer camp this year with them. He will only have one more summer camp...he will be 18 and an Eagle Scout in a year and a half..


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I won`t tell Ron,..he can`t read can he?...LOL


 
Nope he can see a thing with his new glasses.


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> I wonder if Jims blood pressure is down yet....?



HMMM he must have found the circlip if he was looking for the cyl base gasket.......that someone snuck in and stole....I hate when that happens....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hope Jim is not stressing over that 120, they are really simple to work on.


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> I am an assistant scoutmaster but dont get alot of time to go....
> 
> 
> I am going to summer camp this year with them. He will only have one more summer camp...he will be 18 and an Eagle Scout in a year and a half..



Cool Cliff, do you have an Explorer troop down there??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HMMM he must have found the circlip if he was looking for the cyl base gasket.......that someone snuck in and stole....I hate when that happens....


 
Gremlins!!


----------



## caleath

Cantdog said:


> Cool Cliff, do you have an Explorer troop down there??


 
I think there is one...

He will just end up being an Jr assistant scoutmaster when he is 18.

We rely alot on those boys when they come home from college.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gremlins!!


 
I figured it was one of you guys up there.


----------



## caleath

I dont think he is stressing too bad...he is trying get it back together.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You want to see the look on a guy`s face if you drop an extra pin circlip into the parts tray about the time the airfilter cover is being installed.


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> I think there is one...
> 
> He will just end up being an Jr assistant scoutmaster when he is 18.
> 
> We rely alot on those boys when they come home from college.



Yeah just wondering as Explorers is the usual progression for older scouts if there is a troop around. I haven't heard anything about the Explorers for yrs. Well, since I was one.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You want to see the look on a guy`s face if you drop an extra pin circlip into the parts tray about the time the airfilter cover is being installed.


 
Now thats just mean...I like it ...but its mean.

I used to do something similar but I would pour a little oil or antifreeze on the ground when they just got something running with a new engine...usually after they left it running while they went to do something else.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You want to see the look on a guy`s face if you drop an extra pin circlip into the parts tray about the time the airfilter cover is being installed.




Oh Man.......


----------



## caleath

Cantdog said:


> Yeah just wondering as Explorers is the usual progression for older scouts if there is a troop around. I haven't heard anything about the Explorers for yrs. Well, since I was one.


 
yeah there is one here somewhere...but the folks that run it are a bit out there.


----------



## caleath

Jerry remind me to keep you out of my shop when I am building a saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,...I am sure we all have our little tricks, I used to rebuild automatic transmissions and kept a few thrust shims in my pocket, when a buddy was just torquin up the pump bolts I would drop a shim into the corner of the parts box, usually got noticed when the valve body was being installed. Lots of cussing would ensue.


----------



## caleath

You are just mean....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everybody was pullin those tricks back when. When it happened to me I wasn`t upset, I would look at the piece,bolt ,screw etc and know immediately if it belonged to my project or if I had already installed said piece into my project.


----------



## caleath

I bet Jim is cussing still.....


I think I need to send him some Huskies....that will aggrivate him for sure.


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> yeah there is one here somewhere...but the folks that run it are a bit out there.



HMMM Up here you generally joined the Explorers when you turned 16 or 17 but you had to be a boyscout in good standing already. The Explorers here were run by the deacons of the church and town fathers and did a lot more comunity service stuff like volunteer firefighting, burning fields in the spring etc. and less camping and hiking.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I am sure we all have our little tricks, I used to rebuild automatic transmissions and kept a few thrust shims in my pocket, when a buddy was just torquin up the pump bolts I would drop a shim into the corner of the parts box, usually got noticed when the valve body was being installed. Lots of cussing would ensue.


 
Very funny.But mean :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

Its not good when I have too much time on my hands like that....I filled my buddies boots with scotch locks the other day...they were his rubber boots so he didnt put them on until it rained again....


----------



## caleath

Jerry any suggestions on a piston for the 44/460 saw? I am going to start putting parts together for that saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Its not good when I have too much time on my hands like that....I filled my buddies boots with scotch locks the other day...they were his rubber boots so he didnt put them on until it rained again....


 
Scotch mints are better,sticky...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I always use OEM in my Stihls. The hybrid I just built and the last 046 both had OEM pistons.


----------



## caleath

They are the connectors we use for hooking up phone cable.


----------



## caleath

I will have to keep my eyes peeled for one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> They are the connectors we use for hooking up phone cable.


 
Damp/wet mints stick to the socks better.LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Damp/wet mints stick to the socks better.LOL


 
I will keep that in mind....I still have a few paybacks to work in.


----------



## caleath

Hey Jim...did you find your gasket?


----------



## tbone75

No one gets bored working around Jerry or Cliff I see.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I prefer OEM for Stihl as they are better quality, all the aftermarket ones are heavier, not as well machined, pins are thicker and heavier and the circlip grooves are not as well machined or cut to the same depth as OEM.


----------



## chipherder

You would have gotten me with the circlip trick, I'm Very anal about those things. Did the top end on my dirt bike last year, had it all buttoned up but tore it right back down because the circlips weren't weisco. Actually lost sleep over it.


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> You would have gotten me with the circlip trick, I'm Very anal about those things. Did the top end on my dirt bike last year, had it all buttoned up but tore it right back down because the circlips weren't weisco. Actually lost sleep over it.


 
Wow...I would probably do the same thing...


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> No one gets bored working around Jerry or Cliff I see.:msp_biggrin:


 
John...folks have to be carefull....


I ran a wire from engine coil once....all the way under they truck then frayed it out and put it inbetween the seat cushions....so when they started the truck ....a little shock or alot of shock....it was funny as hell.


----------



## caleath

the funniest one is when you tie a can of transmission fluid to the frame and run the vacuum line from the trans modlulator into the can...

smokes like all hell is coming apart. kills alot of mosquitos though


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I prefer OEM for Stihl as they are better quality, all the aftermarket ones are heavier, not as well machined, pins are thicker and heavier and the circlip grooves are not as well machined or cut to the same depth as OEM.


 
Gotcha...will keep a look out for one.


----------



## jimdad07

Never found the base gasket, used permatex instead. I'll have to measure the squish before I try to run it. Went to check the coil after putting it all back together by checking the spark, had a beautiful spark on her and then half of a screw came out of the recoil. Gee, looks just like one of the two I just put into the coil, hey.. what do you know, IT IS HALF OF ONE OF THE SCREWS I JUST PUT INTO THE GOSHDARN COIL!!!!!!!!! I did find the circlip and get it in though. That is a very nice saw design to work on.

As for the other news, I'll take some pics that I didn't have time to do today, I took a little scrap back to the scrap yard after cleaning out my work van this morning and guess what $20 got me?..... An old Clinton saw that looks to have all the parts, a Shindaiwa 695, a POS Husky 41, a Mac 2-10 and half of a Homelite Super XL. I still walked away with almost $40. Pretty good trip I'd say. I am going to keep the Shindaiwa and Mary is going to take care of the rest. I might keep the Clinton as well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..could fill a book with job related tricks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thats quite a score there Jim. How did you find half a screw?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..could fill a book with job related tricks.


 
yep...

Silicon sealer in the deep sockets is sure funny when guy goes on vacation.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Silicone can be used for hundreds of little tricks.!


----------



## caleath

Antifreeze bottle bombs are fun too...


Jim what a haul brother...glad you found some good stuff. Are you going to keep the Clinton?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thats quite a score there Jim. How did you find half a screw?


 
When I pulled on the recoil and the half screw fell out onto the bench. I was not happy, but I was very happy that the coil put spark out. Not a big deal, I have some very small easy outs I think I can get it out with. Have you ever eliminated the base gasket off of a 120si? I don't know where my brain was when I took that one apart, but I bet it was dark and stinky where it was.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Antifreeze bottle bombs are fun too...
> 
> 
> Jim what a haul brother...glad you found some good stuff. Are you going to keep the Clinton?


 
I might, not sure yet. I am going to try to get it going before I decide. I don't have a ton of space in my shop so what I keep is a little selective, and I mean a very little selective.


----------



## caleath

We had alot of mean tricks at Delta...some worse than others. I worked with alot of ex military guys...I think they had too much time on there hands.


----------



## caleath

did you put your carb kit in the frankensaw?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think you better check the squish through the sparkplug hole, use soft wire solder, I have .030 soft solder I got from radio shack, it compresses very easily and is great for this job.


----------



## jimdad07

The other day I had someone at a supply house call one of my buddies at work and tell him that a cooler he had just worked on for a whole day was down again and that they were extremely pi##ed off. It was great, we had him actually show up to the place to check it out. It was great.


----------



## caleath

Funny Jim...we used to send folks to gate 19 to fix something....we didnt have a gate 19...it was skipped.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think you better check the squish through the sparkplug hole, use soft wire solder, I have .030 soft solder I got from radio shack, it compresses very easily and is great for this job.


 
I keep some of that myself in the shop. I might go out and do that right now, it will drive me crazy until I know. I have to pick up the carb kit Thursday from my Dolmar dealer's place, he has them in stock but had a death in the family so he won't be there for the next couple of days.


----------



## caleath

Jim...do you think you can find the saw? Do you remember where you put it?


----------



## caleath

I hope he remembers where the shop is....:msp_wink:

Jerry I ventured out into the main room.....what a mistake.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Back when tuneups were a common thing I was working as a greasemonkey after school and on weekends. There were 3 bays in the shop I worked at and 4 pumps outside. We often took turns pumping gas during the slow periods. I would take a soft lead pencil and run a mark from one of the terminals down to the base of the distributor cap, it was hard to see. When the cap was put back on and the wires hooked up there would be an unexplainable miss. Seen a lot of wires removed and checked, firing order gone over many times...LOL


----------



## caleath

Jerry thats a good un.....I had a rotor for 300 ford that I drilled a small hole in...so it would go to ground...that was for the new guys....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t go there Cliff,..its not worth it!!.


----------



## chipherder

You guys are fiendishly devious.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I get into a fight if I go outside.LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t go there Cliff,..its not worth it!!.


 
I should know better....but its a good one.


http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/171988.htm#post2945402


----------



## jimdad07

My wife had to send out a search party to help me find the work bench, we found it and a short time later I found the saw right on the bench where I left it. The squish is measuring just under a 1/32". There is not much there, I am not quite at a 1/64" which would give me .015" squish, I really need to get a decent micrometer.


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> You guys are fiendishly devious.


 
Hehehehe:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Grease or Never Seize on the door handles was an everyday occourance.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I get into a fight if I go outside.LOL


 
I did:msp_biggrin:


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Grease or Never Seize on the door handles was an everyday occourance.


 
windshield wipers too


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> My wife had to send out a search party to help me find the work bench, we found it and a short time later I found the saw right on the bench where I left it. The squish is measuring just under a 1/32". There is not much there, I am not quite at a 1/64" which would give me .015" squish, I really need to get a decent micrometer.


 
I have always needed a gasket on the SD saws, usually around .050-.010 to keep decent squish. I make them from brass shim stock.


----------



## caleath

I just left my first neg rep....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> windshield wipers too


 
Ohhhhh Yeaaa,..we grease the pins and turntable on the excavators every day, first thing in the morning so if an operator is late he may find his wipers are really smearing up the glass.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I just left my first neg rep....:hmm3grin2orange:


 
That will start a rowwww.


----------



## caleath

Rocks in hubcaps...


big zip ties on the driveshafts....


water balloons on intake manifolds...those are funny too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Couple of big tire weights and a couple of rad hose clamps attached to a driveshaft will shake up a smooth running vehicle.


----------



## jimdad07

I just left my first neg rep also, I hope that guy stubs his toe. Meanwhile back at the ranch...I am going to put a gasket on that saw. I don't want to take any chances. I just wish I knew what I did with that friggin gasket.


----------



## caleath

I just cracked off a good Okl joke on him....that should work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Acouple winds of electrical tape around a fan belt will get most drivers attention...LOL


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> I just left my first neg rep also, I hope that guy stubs his toe. Meanwhile back at the ranch...I am going to put a gasket on that saw. I don't want to take any chances. I just wish I knew what I did with that friggin gasket.


 
I know where it is.....right where you left it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well its that time again,..Nytol.


----------



## jimdad07

Control wires switched around is a good one for the apprentices. It's fun to watch them figure out why heat is running when they want cooling.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Jerry, I'm not far behind you.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well its that time again,..Nytol.


 
Jerry I enjoyed sharing some old tricks with ya tonight...hopefully no one pulls one on me.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Control wires switched around is a good one for the apprentices. It's fun to watch them figure out why heat is running when they want cooling.


 
You dont charge any caps on new guys do you?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> You dont charge any caps on new guys do you?


 
No, we get some pretty good voltages out of a lot of the caps in commercial equipment. I do like to hide toolbags in rooftop units if they are left unattended by our guys.


----------



## caleath

Good old charged ignition condenser thrown to a guy is funny too....


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Good old charged ignition condenser thrown to a guy is funny too....


 
Now that sounds pretty good. My MIL used to turn the fence charger on when my FIL was out building fence if she knew he was having a few brewhahas while working on the fence. That usually got some good colorful language.


----------



## caleath

Ok boys...tonight was fun...Jim find that gasket...talk to you boys tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

That other thread is pretty entertaining. That was a good Okie shot you got in there.


----------



## chipherder

Good night all, it was fun tonight, thanks!


----------



## jimdad07

Good night guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, wet and windy this morning, the high winds brought a suprise with it, a dome tent set itself up in the flower garden overnight. Someone will be looking for it this morning when they discover its missing..LOL
Too wet for any outdoor activities so I will pull the table saw out to do some woodworking, shelving for a neighbor and some new drawer boxes for a cabinet at the camp.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,...I read your posts over in Tony`s thread on project saws, very funny , LOL. 
His posts remind me of Harry Barker posts, come on the forum, make a ridiculous post and sit back and laugh his ass off as everyone jumps on the bandwagon and posts away, seldom see where he ever revisits the post to defend his position.


----------



## Cantdog

HAHAHA!!! Good morning All....That's just about what I posted over there just now Jerry......LOLOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL...I just read your post over there also, good one.
I usually avoid posting on those kind of threads, its like arguing with an idiot, you can`t win and it only makes me feel like I am lowering myself to their level...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL...I just read your post over there also, good one.
> I usually avoid posting on those kind of threads, its like arguing with an idiot, you can`t win and it only makes me feel like I am lowering myself to their level...LOL



LOL!! I know what you mean but I couldn't resist LOL!! He tried the same kind of thing on this thread a couple hundered pages ago!!


Wet here this morning but supposed to clear out this afternoon and be good for a couple days and then back to showers for the weekend.....good luck with your carpentry projects Jerry...perhaps the tiny turd parts will show up today and I'll be able to reassemble that and get it tuned and out the door this afternoon.


----------



## caleath

Good morning all...


Jerry thats why I just made fun of him...Oakie joke an all....he is a real DB for sure.


----------



## tbone75

Anyone hear from Ron?He said he had a Dr. appt. yesterday.


----------



## roncoinc

I'm back 
internet got shut off.
friend went and paid it for me this morning  good friend.
not a good day yestday,will catch up here later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got back in for lunch, still raining here but it looks like it might clear a little later. Carpentry projects coming along well.
I guess posting the best jopkes is the better way to go on a Trollers thread. 
Good to hear Ron is ok, I want to hear more about losing your internet connection and what went down yesterday.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll morning! My Internet was down yesterday as well.. And the whole neighborhood haha. Packaging up my saw today, sending it out this afternoon. Hope ill be able to post some pictures for you guys tonight :yoyo:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good day Jacob,...we want picts.....


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll morning! My Internet was down yesterday as well.. And the whole neighborhood haha. Packaging up my saw today, sending it out this afternoon. Hope ill be able to post some pictures for you guys tonight :yoyo:


 
Waiting opcorn:


----------



## roncoinc

Good afternoon all you loosers that have unfinished projects,now i guess the question is,,,,,,,WHO is the biggest looser ?? the one with the most unfinished projects  i could be in the running on that one !
I see Cliff can be mean too.
where was RM on that thread ?? be right up his caustic alley 
Strange on how many will jump in on something like that thinking to defend thier own point of view when they are only feeding the troll exactally what they want.
Got to check on that carb part for Tbone today and take pix of parts for somebody else.

Monday i fixed a broken heater hose on my car,cut it and bypassed the heater..went to use it yestday for Dr appt and it still leaked..made it home and got the old plow truck,made it there just in time but NOT in a good mood 
the appt was for mental evaluation LOL !! i told them i didnt come prepared !! they didnt keep my anyway,they let me go after a couple of hours of them dredging up memories of things better left buried for my own sanity..
After getting home i found my internet cut off..forgot to pay the bill.
In my mailbox was a letter from the states Attorney Generals office telling me they gave up on trying to find the scumbag roofing contractor that took a LOT of money for a deposit and never showed up.
Time for a few of my favorite beverages and called it a night.
this morning a friend went down and paid the bill without me knowing it,then called me after they turned it back on..
went and did a small repair job is the old truck and now have to see about getting the car fixed.. hope today is better than yestday


----------



## RiverRat2

*a fight!!!! In here????? LOLOL!!!!*

K who wants some!!!!!:msp_sneaky::msp_scared::msp_biggrin:

LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good afternoon all you loosers that have unfinished projects,now i guess the question is,,,,,,,WHO is the biggest looser ?? the one with the most unfinished projects  i could be in the running on that one !
> I see Cliff can be mean too.
> where was RM on that thread ?? be right up his caustic alley
> Strange on how many will jump in on something like that thinking to defend thier own point of view when they are only feeding the troll exactally what they want.
> Got to check on that carb part for Tbone today and take pix of parts for somebody else.
> 
> Monday i fixed a broken heater hose on my car,cut it and bypassed the heater..went to use it yestday for Dr appt and it still leaked..made it home and got the old plow truck,made it there just in time but NOT in a good mood
> the appt was for mental evaluation LOL !! i told them i didnt come prepared !! they didnt keep my anyway,they let me go after a couple of hours of them dredging up memories of things better left buried for my own sanity..
> After getting home i found my internet cut off..forgot to pay the bill.
> In my mailbox was a letter from the states Attorney Generals office telling me they gave up on trying to find the scumbag roofing contractor that took a LOT of money for a deposit and never showed up.
> Time for a few of my favorite beverages and called it a night.
> this morning a friend went down and paid the bill without me knowing it,then called me after they turned it back on..
> went and did a small repair job is the old truck and now have to see about getting the car fixed.. hope today is better than yestday


 
You did have a BAD day!!Got to be better today?I went to a pain mgmt. Dr. a couple days ago.Now they want me take a mental eval.?WTF does that have to do with my back hurting?And a drug test too?Then he is going to put some elect. stimulater in me for 3 days to see how that works!I just told him to beam me up Scotty LOL He didn't seem to find that funny?I may not be back for a while after my mental exam LOL


----------



## caleath

Well Ron I sure do hate you had a crappy day. I was hoping your saw would be there by now. I will go by the post office and see whats up. Thank goodness I insured it. 

I do have a mean streak from time to time...I shouldnt have let that ass hat get the better of me...but I was sorta itching for a fight yesterday. You guys know how it is.


----------



## tbone75

I will make Jerry feel better with todays saw.He wont be so sour tonight LOL But Ron might? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Well Ron I sure do hate you had a crappy day. I was hoping your saw would be there by now. I will go by the post office and see whats up. Thank goodness I insured it.
> 
> I do have a mean streak from time to time...I shouldnt have let that ass hat get the better of me...but I was sorta itching for a fight yesterday. You guys know how it is.


 
Tnx Cliff,,today is MUCH better.. brought car to a volvo garage i fix saws for.. parts at cost and free labor  karma ??
DA BOX is here !! stihl burning in effigy pix later !! LOL !!!

Tbone,they will let you out if they let ME go ! LOL !
was that you with the broken tilly carb part ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will make Jerry feel better with todays saw.He wont be so sour tonight LOL But Ron might? LOL


 
YUK !!! dont leave it out in the sun


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Tnx Cliff,,today is MUCH better.. brought car to a volvo garage i fix saws for.. parts at cost and free labor  karma ??
> DA BOX is here !! stihl burning in effigy pix later !! LOL !!!
> 
> Tbone,they will let you out if they let ME go ! LOL !
> was that you with the broken tilly carb part ??


 
Yep Ron that was me with the tilly carb for the P28


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep Ron that was me with the tilly carb for the P28


 
Ok,will be down in the shop in a bit and look.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YUK !!! dont leave it out in the sun


 
My CAD is much worse than some of you guys.Cause I don't have favs:msp_biggrin: Well Mac is at the bottom of the list!


----------



## caleath

RiverRat2 said:


> K who wants some!!!!!:msp_sneaky::msp_scared::msp_biggrin:
> 
> LOLOL!!!!!


 
Fight was yesterday...you missed it.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I will make Jerry feel better with todays saw.He wont be so sour tonight LOL But Ron might? LOL


 
Sweet...that should make Jerrys day...


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Tnx Cliff,,today is MUCH better.. brought car to a volvo garage i fix saws for.. parts at cost and free labor  karma ??
> DA BOX is here !! stihl burning in effigy pix later !! LOL !!!
> 
> Tbone,they will let you out if they let ME go ! LOL !
> was that you with the broken tilly carb part ??


 

Let me know what shape its in...I hope I packed it up good enough....I still need to check and see if I have a Homelite muffler that will work for that boys saw for you.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> My CAD is much worse than some of you guys.Cause I don't have favs:msp_biggrin: Well Mac is at the bottom of the list!


 
Ok lets all send Mini Macs to Johns house...dont say you dont like Homelites...you will get a bunch of super 2's


----------



## RiverRat2

caleath said:


> Fight was yesterday...you missed it.



No problemo!!!!! LOLOL!!! I'm done with all the fighting,,,,

Had my share of Amature pugilistics when I was growing up,,,

LOLOL!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey John, I Love the 064, wanna trade for a mini mac? 

Hey River Rat, welcome to the club! lol This is the "He man husky hater club!":msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Me likes that 064, can`t remember what FF said it needed but hope it`s not the crank.


----------



## firefighter33

Nah just bearings and seals! Stihl's suck!!!


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> I will make Jerry feel better with todays saw.He wont be so sour tonight LOL But Ron might? LOL


 
That's a nice looking saw tbone.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Ok lets all send Mini Macs to Johns house...dont say you dont like Homelites...you will get a bunch of super 2's


 
Already have 3 and half mini macs and 2 and half super 2s LOL Don't want no more!!!! Also a C9 that needs a cylinder.


----------



## caleath

RiverRat2 said:


> No problemo!!!!! LOLOL!!! I'm done with all the fighting,,,,
> 
> Had my share of Amature pugilistics when I was growing up,,,
> 
> LOLOL!!!!


 
I just saw you were from Texas....welcome brother.


What parts?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey John, I Love the 064, wanna trade for a mini mac?
> 
> Hey River Rat, welcome to the club! lol This is the "He man husky hater club!":msp_thumbsup:


 
Sure LOL NOT!!


----------



## caleath

firefighter33 said:


> Nah just bearings and seals! Stihl's suck!!!


 
Wow wrong place for that outburst.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Me likes that 064, can`t remember what FF said it needed but hope it`s not the crank.


 
Its going to be more work than I am used to.But thats a big reason I wanted it.The learning exp.!! I may be asking for some help LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Wow wrong place for that outburst.


 
Here we go again LOLopcorn:


----------



## firefighter33

caleath said:


> Wow wrong place for that outburst.


 
Whats wrong Cliff? Can't take what u give out??!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey John, I Love the 064, wanna trade for a mini mac?
> 
> Hey River Rat, welcome to the club! lol This is the "He man husky hater club!":msp_thumbsup:


 
Now you know you can't wait till you get another one


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> That's a nice looking saw tbone.


 
Its a little rough right now LOL It will be all good when I get done.Just might take a bit LOL


----------



## dancan

caleath said:


> big zip ties on the driveshafts....
> 
> 
> .


 
A friend of mine told me about that a few months ago while I had his truck in the air . So seeing an opportunity I zipped one one the driveshaft when he wasn't looking .
15 minutes after he left ha call me about another new noise in his truck when he speeds up .

It works very well LOL !


----------



## firefighter33

Hey John check ur email.


----------



## caleath

firefighter33 said:


> Whats wrong Cliff? Can't take what u give out??!!


 
Just playing...we all know your judgment is being affected by all the orange koolaid you have been exposed to.
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## firefighter33

Haha Cliff its all in good fun I wanted to see if I could pull ur rope a little. Lol. 
I have 1 more stihl to let loose. A real nice 028av WoodBoss....if anyone has a husky project ot runner!


----------



## caleath

Getting bad weather again...great.


----------



## tbone75

Got to take off for a few.You boys behave LOL


----------



## caleath

firefighter33 said:


> Haha Cliff its all in good fun I wanted to see if I could pull ur rope a little. Lol.
> I have 1 more stihl to let loose. A real nice 028av WoodBoss....if anyone has a husky project ot runner!


 
Just a 266xp project here...not sure what all is missing...:msp_smile:


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Got to take off for a few.You boys behave LOL


 
I wont...but you tried:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## firefighter33

I would like to see a pic of that 266 Cliff


----------



## caleath

dancan said:


> A friend of mine told me about that a few months ago while I had his truck in the air . So seeing an opportunity I zipped one one the driveshaft when he wasn't looking .
> 15 minutes after he left ha call me about another new noise in his truck when he speeds up .
> 
> It works very well LOL !


 
Dan its a good one...I got a ton of good pranks.


----------



## caleath

firefighter33 said:


> I would like to see a pic of that 266 Cliff


 
Its all in pieces...I got it in a 5 gallon bucket. If it stops raining I will see if I can get a pic of it...I know the tank cases crankshaft cylinder and carb are there...plus a bunch of small parts...I think the clutch cover is in there. I am not sure about the starter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

More Orange turds and Orange Koolaid, just what this thread needs....LOL


----------



## firefighter33

caleath said:


> Its all in pieces...I got it in a 5 gallon bucket. If it stops raining I will see if I can get a pic of it...I know the tank cases crankshaft cylinder and carb are there...plus a bunch of small parts...I think the clutch cover is in there. I am not sure about the starter.


 
I'm not so sure I'd trade the 028 for a bucket of 266 but u never know.


----------



## caleath

firefighter33 said:


> I'm not so sure I'd trade the 028 for a bucket of 266 but u never know.


 
Yeah Stihl worth way too much for a bucket of 3 Huskies....:msp_tongue: and one that ran.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> More Orange turds and Orange Koolaid, just what this thread needs....LOL


 
Shhhh Jerry I am trying to get rid of one....


----------



## firefighter33

caleath said:


> Yeah Stihl worth way too much for a bucket of 3 Huskies....:msp_tongue: and one that ran.


 
Alright Cliff...u got my attention. Bucket of 3 and 1 runs?? That's somethin that I'd trade this good running mint 028 for pm me if u want to talk trade!!!


----------



## caleath

firefighter33 said:


> Alright Cliff...u got my attention. Bucket of 3 and 1 runs?? That's somethin that I'd trade this good running mint 028 for pm me if u want to talk trade!!!


 
Good thing is...I dont have but 2 buckets of Huskies....I might have to do some looking around though....I have wanted a 028.


----------



## firefighter33

Ok Cliff lmk if u want to do some dealin. I can send pics if u want.


----------



## caleath

firefighter33 said:


> Ok Cliff lmk if u want to do some dealin. I can send pics if u want.


 
Pm sent.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All....... I got a couple of pics to post mostly for Jerry as I know he is on the edge of his seat waiting for Husky pics. LOLOL!!! I got done work a little early this afternoon and decided to get busy on the porting of that 262XP. Didn't get a lot done but a good start...got interupted by having to go pick the daughter up after track. Anyway this is Mahle 48MM cyl and the first pic is a "before" pic. The second is an "after pic. I only had time to work the transfers and still need to work a bit better finish onto them as they are still a little rough but made some headway....Whoa just got a call and have to go listen to some live tunes....maybe a beverage too!!! I'll be back later to catch up on the turd talk...LOLOL!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Durn Turds !! just won`t go away. Gonna have to find a non turd haven to hole up in...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

TBONED !!! i founded one !!


----------



## roncoinc

Surprising what the correct size chain will do for a little dolmar 510  3/8 lopro is not a sub for reg 3/8..:msp_ohmy:
Yeh,so i tweeked the carb a bit,will have to a bit more too.
tank was dry but fired 2nd pull !! ran on 4th,then tuned a bit.
but seeing this is the same wood last week i ran the dolkita,394 and 750 in it dont do to bad for a little saw 

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/hUMZs2t6Z8o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## caleath

I thought we all agreed ....Husky sucks?


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Surprising what the correct size chain will do for a little dolmar 510  3/8 lopro is not a sub for reg 3/8..:msp_ohmy:
> Yeh,so i tweeked the carb a bit,will have to a bit more too.
> tank was dry but fired 2nd pull !! ran on 4th,then tuned a bit.
> but seeing this is the same wood last week i ran the dolkita,394 and 750 in it dont do to bad for a little saw
> 
> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/hUMZs2t6Z8o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
Looks good Ron...I never payed attention to the chain. I hope you enjoy the saw..you deserve it they way you helped me out.


----------



## caleath

Hey Ron I have never sent a saw before...was it packaged ok? Everyting make it un busted I hope.

Hope you liked the box too


----------



## caleath

I went by the dealer today and tried to order the crankshaft seals for the 066...they claim that there are 2 different small side seals.

I did order a nifty seal remover so I will just pull the seals and go match up the ones I need.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Durn Turds !! just won`t go away. Gonna have to find a non turd haven to hole up in...LOL


 
Do I need to start a new fight Jerry? The he man Husky haters club?


----------



## firefighter33

I know ur little secret Cliff! Don't make me tell everyone 

U need my address? Just send those turds my way!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TBONED !!! i founded one !!


 
Yes sir thats it!! I will pm you. THANKS !!


----------



## caleath

firefighter33 said:


> I know ur little secret Cliff! Don't make me tell everyone
> 
> U need my address? Just send those turds my way!!!


 
Ok FF...a 45 with a scored piston but complete and a 266xp in a bucket on the way.


----------



## caleath

caleath said:


> Ok FF...a 45 with a scored piston but complete and a 266xp in a bucket on the way.


 
I will feed a bunch of Cheetos to my 100 pound lab and send some of his turds to you too...might make the box smell better.:msp_smile:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Durn Turds !! just won`t go away. Gonna have to find a non turd haven to hole up in...LOL


 



Impossible Jerry...they're everywhere...hell.... even Nova Scotia!!!


----------



## firefighter33

What u have to have for those huskies Cliff??


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Hey Ron I have never sent a saw before...was it packaged ok? Everyting make it un busted I hope.
> 
> Hope you liked the box too


 
Well if you put the saw to wood tuned that way and with the wrong size chain on it you could be VERY dissapointed in the way it ran..
good for ME you didnt notice 
very strong runner now,and will be more so after a muff mod..
......
Yup everything unbusted ! LOL !! good job of packing..
modified the steel cover over the chainbreak/oil pump a derailed chain had at and made a spacer for the left side chain break handle mount and all is fine  i'm happier than a maritimer at low tide 
didnt have time to burn the box yet 
car is fixed now so i'm fully mobile again but have work tomorrow and wood deliveries friday..
hhmmm,, i see an open spot tomorrow for post office, will try that spot..1/2 hr window as far as i can see.. need Jerry to tutor me how to get so much done in one day 
i do the first st ad and not the PO one ??


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Well if you put the saw to wood tuned that way and with the wrong size chain on it you could be VERY dissapointed in the way it ran..
> good for ME you didnt notice
> very strong runner now,and will be more so after a muff mod..
> ......
> Yup everything unbusted ! LOL !! good job of packing..
> modified the steel cover over the chainbreak/oil pump a derailed chain had at and made a spacer for the left side chain break handle mount and all is fine  i'm happier than a maritimer at low tide
> didnt have time to burn the box yet
> car is fixed now so i'm fully mobile again but have work tomorrow and wood deliveries friday..
> hhmmm,, i see an open spot tomorrow for post office, will try that spot..1/2 hr window as far as i can see.. need Jerry to tutor me how to get so much done in one day
> i do the first st ad and not the PO one ??


 
Ron I tried it in one log...but thats it. It wasnt that I didn like the saw..I just thought it belonged with you. 

You can send it to the po box..they will let me know when it gets there. Its a small town.


----------



## caleath

firefighter33 said:


> What u have to have for those huskies Cliff??


 
Not sure might have to work up part trade and some cash for the 028. Any thoughts?


----------



## caleath

Where oh where did jerry go?


----------



## caleath

Hey the dog turds are free...in case you were wondering.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Where oh where did jerry go?


 
To much orange talk? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll cant stay on long. 
Ya'll sleep good! Maybe might go work on a orange turd?


----------



## tbone75

Ron I could at least pay the postage?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll cant stay on long.
> Ya'll sleep good! Maybe might go work on a orange turd?


 
You know you just can't wait :msp_w00t:


----------



## caleath

Jim...you get that saw running yet?


----------



## firefighter33

caleath said:


> Not sure might have to work up part trade and some cash for the 028. Any thoughts?


 
I might take u up on that cliff. I'm getting my 371 stumpbroke and may need a new top end so I'm going to need the cash... Unless u know where a 346xp is that's on the top of my list right now even a project!


----------



## caleath

firefighter33 said:


> I might take u up on that cliff. I'm getting my 371 stumpbroke and may need a new top end so I'm going to need the cash... Unless u know where a 346xp is that's on the top of my list right now even a project!


 

Sure dont know where any Huskys are. I wish I did...just pm me what you might need cash wise.


----------



## roncoinc

Cliff,clean your inbox AND your SENT box also,your full,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, of it !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ron I tried it in one log...but thats it. It wasnt that I didn like the saw..I just thought it belonged with you.
> 
> You can send it to the po box..they will let me know when it gets there. Its a small town.


 
 you gonna make ME make decisions !!!!! ????????
po box take box that big ?? 
why make it harder on me ?? 
i give YOU one ad ! whay cant YOU do that ??


----------



## jimdad07

Did a little on the 120si tonight after getting back from the BIL's house. I found the source of the parts getting caught in the flywheel, I had another one do it when I was trying out the recoil. Part of the flywheel that holds the pawls on the studs had broken off of both pawls and got stuck to the magnet on the flywheel. Noticed too that the recoil does not always like to retract, I found that the recoil pulley is worn out and very sloppy on the recoil. I get that part and I will start her up, until then this loser is going to put it back into the tote and get back to Frankensaw tomorrow night after a stop at my Dollie dealer.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Cliff,clean your inbox AND your SENT box also,your full,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, of it !! LOL !!


 
Done...and yes I am still full of it.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> you gonna make ME make decisions !!!!! ????????
> po box take box that big ??
> why make it harder on me ??
> i give YOU one ad ! whay cant YOU do that ??


 

Wont matter...they will put it behind the counter...PO Box will work just fine.


----------



## caleath

Wow all by myself...:msp_sad:


----------



## jimdad07

You're not on your own, I was just reading that other thread. Good stuff in there for laughs. I am also trying to track down parts.


----------



## roncoinc

I see JIm found his way back..
havent forgot man,got so busy and so much stuff to send out,,you will have a box in the mail soon..


----------



## caleath

I want to see a video of Frankensaw when you get it going...


Dentist in the am for pre op for next week....dental surgery for me...oh yeah.


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
stihls are stinky !! 
box burning in effigy pix tomorrow 
Cliff is mean,Jim gets lost and Jerry is canadian..
I have to many project saws so i am a looser


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> stihls are stinky !!
> box burning in effigy pix tomorrow
> Cliff is mean,Jim gets lost and Jerry is canadian..
> I have to many project saws so i am a looser


 
Hey that is still a good box. There was some good packing stuff in there too.


----------



## tbone75

Have a good one guys.Another Dr. in the morning


----------



## jimdad07

Nice Ron. I am having a heck of a time trying to find parts for that saw. I am going to have to start knocking on local doors for this one.
Cliff I will for sure have a video of Frankensaw when it's 100%, still think that will be a fun one.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Have a good one guys.Another Dr. in the morning


 
Take it easy John...have fun tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Have a good one guys.Another Dr. in the morning


 
Good luck John.


----------



## caleath

Ron you must really like that Swedish stuff...Volvo and Husky.


The only Volvos I have ever worked on were of the large truck variety.


----------



## jimdad07

Huskies are gay, time for me to turn in. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## caleath

Jim take it easy...gonna be time for me soon too.


----------



## caleath

Jerry....whats up?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just catching up,I couldn`t stand all the Orange turd talk and can`t drink Orange Koolaid so I went over to the shop to work on my carpentry projects, cut up pieces of 1/2" birch plywood for drawer boxes and applied another coat of paint to some shelves I will install tomorrow. Picked up two saws that were sitting on the doorstep and hid them away, maybe look at them this weekend.


----------



## caleath

We need to get back on track on the stihl stuff....did you see my question about the crankshaft seals for the 066?


----------



## caleath

Ok boys and girls...if there are any reading this...nighty night for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 066 has two different size seals on the flywheel side. Why,you say. Well the early 066 had an aluminum flywheel, that crank is smaller diameter than the one with the poly flywheel. Stihl thought the flywheel side of the crank needed beefing up and when they made it bigger they also changed the flywheel to the poly one, the aluminum flywheel won`t interchange with the poly one. Therefore you need the larger diameter seal for your 066.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time to shut er down here also,..Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I want to see a video of Frankensaw when you get it going...
> 
> 
> Dentist in the am for pre op for next week....dental surgery for me...oh yeah.


 
Good LUCK Cliff with dr drill


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, rise and shine. Still dreary and wet here today, looks like inside work again today.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah.... today was supposed to a beautiful spring day...........not raining....yet......but cold Noth'East wind and overcast...it'll be OK outside but not nice....Rain again Sat through Wed of next week...getting real tired of this.....


----------



## roncoinc

Clear blue skies and sunshine here 
got a good 1/2 day job today..one mile from the famouse Kittery Trading Post.
got offered two Jred 525's ? i think ? or 535 ?. complete with b&c.
one scored other no spark, $20 for both.should be able to fix one and double my money 
Jim,have starter parts for a 114,dont know if it fit ?
Cliff,your right,should save the stihl box for trash 
Yes i like the volvo's,they make good heavy equipment too.
Jerry,any brookies yet ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Clear blue skies and sunshine here
> got a good 1/2 day job today..one mile from the famouse Kittery Trading Post.
> got offered two Jred 525's ? i think ? or 535 ?. complete with b&c.
> one scored other no spark, $20 for both.should be able to fix one and double my money
> Jim,have starter parts for a 114,dont know if it fit ?
> Cliff,your right,should save the stihl box for trash
> Yes i like the volvo's,they make good heavy equipment too.
> Jerry,any brookies yet ??


 
Good deal on the jreds Ron.Thats one brand I don't have yet?LOL


----------



## caleath

Good morning all...rained all night here...but no storms. 

Not sure if you guys up north have Chiggers or redbugs but I got a good dose of them on Monday...itching all night. Hairspray works good on em though.



Here you go http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/avoid-outdoor-pests/chiggers


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Good morning all...rained all night here...but no storms.
> 
> Not sure if you guys up north have Chiggers or redbugs but I got a good dose of them on Monday...itching all night. Hairspray works good on em though.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Chiggers! | MDC


 
WOW !! i'll take the cold and snow thank you !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

View attachment 183738
View attachment 183739
View attachment 183740



Here's some pictures of some of my milling the past couple of days uttahere2:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> View attachment 183738
> View attachment 183739
> View attachment 183740
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some pictures of some of my milling the past couple of days uttahere2:


 
Looks like you know what your doing LOL


----------



## tbone75

Made a couple stops on the way home from the Dr. have to send one 021 back.But the rest are mine.What a looser I am LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey John, did you just acquire all them saws today? 
Yea i guess i know what im doing, havent done it much. But i like tinkering with it! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Good morning all...rained all night here...but no storms.
> 
> Not sure if you guys up north have Chiggers or redbugs but I got a good dose of them on Monday...itching all night. Hairspray works good on em though.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Chiggers! | MDC


 
Man I feel for ya!!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey John, did you just acquire all them saws today?
> Yea i guess i know what im doing, havent done it much. But i like tinkering with it! :greenchainsaw:


 
Yes a very lucky day for me


----------



## firefighter33

What all u got there John?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I like them Partners


----------



## tbone75

Ran into one of the guys I work with and started yaking about saws.Thats where 3 021s and 1 partner came from.The other partner and homie came from X-Father-In-Law LOL He still likes me?And the weed eater too.


----------



## tbone75

Can't tell what the Partners are ?They are smaller than the 7000. The homie is some little xl something?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice load of saws John,..keep you busy for a couple of hours.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff,..you can keep them chiggers and ticks all for yourself, I will take 2 feet of snow any day over bugs and snakes. Had a black bear hanging around all last week lookin for a snack, the gaspereau are now running up the streams and that brings out the bears, they don`t bother us none.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice load of saws John,..keep you busy for a couple of hours.


 
Yes i wont be getting bored any time soon LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

That small homie looks like a zip John.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That small homie looks like a zip John.


 
Thanks !! Its not in bad shape.No rope in it?Going to be a little while before I get to it LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Nothing to impressive, would be a good truck saw! lol


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nothing to impressive, would be a good truck saw! lol


 
Better pic of the homie


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 021x2 & 210


----------



## tbone75

Partners what they are ?


----------



## Cantdog

Not to good with Partners so I'll not be much help...no saw work today either so Jerry won't be subjected to much turdish talk or pics tonight. I did however did have to go to Bangor today and stopped by Applied Industrial and picked up a half dozen crank seals for the older Jonsereds and also 2 pair of 6202 C3 bearings for the 80 and 621 (future loser builds!! It'll be a while too....loser!!). I like to have that stuff in stock and the two 49SP and the 70E builds used up my stash of seals. We just had a huge hatch out of blackflies this afternoon........blackflies suck!!!!


----------



## caleath

Sweet,,,I like the xl 101..light and pretty powerfull. I have 3 as we speak...YouTube - 032811175433


Here is one of mine...sorry for the sideways video


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Partners what they are ?


 
The left one looks like an R17 and the right one looks like an R18.
They were from the late 60`s and were 55 cc saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got bit by a blackfly on Saturday, there wasn`t many but on Sunday there was a big hatch and if it had been warmer with less wind then it would have been miserable around the lake without a good coat of fly dope over any exposed skin.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah even when they aren't biting they're stil a PITA buzzin all about, in your eyes, nose mouth etc .

Hey Jerry, not to argue about something I already admitted to not knowing much about....but from the pics on Mike's site I kinda think those Partners look more like the Farmer F65's than the R 16 or 18...what do you think??


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cliff,..you can keep them chiggers and ticks all for yourself, I will take 2 feet of snow any day over bugs and snakes. Had a black bear hanging around all last week lookin for a snack, the gaspereau are now running up the streams and that brings out the bears, they don`t bother us none.











.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah even when they aren't biting they're stil a PITA buzzin all about, in your eyes, nose mouth etc .
> 
> Hey Jerry, not to argue about something I already admitted to not knowing much about....but from the pics on Mike's site I kinda think those Partners look more like the Farmer F65's than the R 16 or 18...what do you think??


 
I am only working off memory banks that are starting to fade, there was a rash of them Partners hit here mid to late 60`s, didn`t last for long as no dealer took them on. They very well could be the model you suggest, I have never seen a F65.
Acres site you say,..might just go visit it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Dan,..that fellow is all set for dinner, whatcha havin?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Dan,..that fellow is all set for dinner, whatcha havin?


 
I think he was waiting for gaspereaux .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am only working off memory banks that are starting to fade, there was a rash of them Partners hit here mid to late 60`s, didn`t last for long as no dealer took them on. They very well could be the model you suggest, I have never seen a F65.
> Acres site you say,..might just go visit it.



They were not to popular here either but Dave that works with me has an F65 and has had it for yrs...likes it. According to mike's site the F65 was based on the R 16 so easy to see the similarities...top covers are different though....and the one of Johns that's on the right says FARMER on the back of the top cover too!! LOL!


----------



## tbone75

Them little 021s aint no fun.About as bad as mini mac LOL Well at least one of them.The clutch side is melted BAD.Not sure why yet.But thats the he wants back LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> They were not to popular here either but Dave that works with me has an F65 and has had it for yrs...likes it. According to mike's site the F65 was based on the R 16 so easy to see the similarities...top covers are different though....and the one of Johns that's on the right says FARMER on the back of the top cover too!! LOL!


 
Yes it sure does LOL Thanks for the help IDing.So many toys so little time in a day. LOL


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas....? Tbone if you dont want to fix that little Homelite let me know. I like those little saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got some bears catching and eating fish.


----------



## caleath

Bears...we are supposedly having black bears on the comeback here. Texas Parks and Wildlife have posters and signs in alot of places showing folks the difference between bears and wild hogs....the hogs we have tons of.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The bears show up near me every year when the fish are making their run upstream to spawn, there are several streams all around me where the water has to run through shallow riffles, this is where the bears gather to fish.


----------



## pioneerguy600

More of them bad news Huskies showed up here, a 272 and a 254, course they need work. Ugggg.


----------



## caleath

You need a no Husky sign for your shop


----------



## pioneerguy600

I thought that was generally understood, gonna have to put my foot down...LOL


----------



## caleath

I am going to put down the foot on anything thats not a chainsaw


----------



## pioneerguy600

I could bring in a large loadlugger bin and simply toss them in. Hopefully some parts will show up for these turds and I can get them outa here....LOL


----------



## caleath

So I am guessing these are for you to fix for others?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Here is one Orange saw that I will allow in my shop,


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> So I am guessing these are for you to fix for others?


 
They are.


----------



## caleath

No turds in the shop for me now...just parts saws on the 2nd floor...that way the smell and sight arent right up in my face.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I keep them well hidden away also, keep the Stihls and Pioneers out on display.


----------



## caleath

I was hoping to get some saw work in...down in my back today..not sure what I did.

I was supposed to get some free saws today, but I couldnt get hooked up with the guy.

He claims one is a very old Craftsman? Who knows what that is.


----------



## caleath

Similar deal here...just Homelites ...and one Wright saw.

I need a good shelf for the working saws. All sitting on the floor under a bench.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have all of mine on shelving, don`t like to have them sitting on the floor, they get in the way and take up valuable work space. Not good for them either,..sitting on a concrete floor will corrode them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Them little 021s aint no fun.About as bad as mini mac LOL Well at least one of them.The clutch side is melted BAD.Not sure why yet.But thats the he wants back LOL


 
Run with the chainbrake engaged?


----------



## caleath

I have them sitting on plywood...but I need some shelf space.


----------



## pioneerguy600

They sure make a mess,..leaking oil all over the place.


----------



## caleath

Boy howdy...i have never seen it so quiet in here.


----------



## caleath

I see Jacob


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

You see right! lol


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You see right! lol


 
Whats with that pic Jacob...you and the ol have a bunch of beans for supper?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

"ol" not familiar with that term lol 
Nope, i just told her funny faces and we both made this face and didnt know it till we seen it on the camera haha. We thought it was cute lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,,...pretty slow in here so I stepped outside for a while, I check into the Pioneer thread a couple of times each night.


----------



## caleath

OL....Old Lady


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,,...pretty slow in here so I stepped outside for a while, I check into the Pioneer thread a couple of times each night.


 
Sure is...someone needs to get some saws or something


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

http://www.baileysonline.com/search.asp?SKW=PRS%20Husqvarna&catID=380

rings for a 281 will fit my 181 wont it?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Run with the chainbrake engaged?


 
The clutch drum broke apart.Guess he didn't know it? The 210 motor is junk.Going to try and swap motors with the 021?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey John, How are the partners working otu for you?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas....? Tbone if you dont want to fix that little Homelite let me know. I like those little saws.


 
Not sure what I will do with it yet?If I let it go you get first shot Cliff.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey John, How are the partners working otu for you?


 
Haven't had a chance to look at them yet?To busy with the 021. YUK LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Them partners look pretty nice, give them a muff mod. and do some fancy work on the cylinder and make a hot saw out of one of them! lol


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys, been out in the shop most of the night. Tore down one of the scrap yard saws, about half of a Homelite. Also put the rebuild kit in the carb on Frankensaw. Running much better but still having a few running issues. The repair on the gas tank did not hold and I was wondering if that will affect how the saw is running. Any input?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

scrap yard saw? Tell me the story Jim didnt hear it! lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

A hole in a fueltank won`t affect the running of a saw as long as there is enough fuel in the tank to cover the pickup filter.


----------



## jimdad07

I turned in some scrap from my work van the other day and someone had brought in a bunch of saws. I walked away with an old Clinton 4hp, Shindaiwa 695 (that's the one I will keep), a Mac 2-10, half of an old Homie, and half of a POS Husky 41 for $20.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> A hole in a fueltank won`t affect the running of a saw as long as there is enough fuel in the tank to cover the pickup filter.


 
That's what I wanted to know, still learning those things. I probably have an air leak. On a different note I found a parts source for that 120si. I don't want to try to run it with that recoil the way it is, it doesn't always retract.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Nice scrap yard score! iv never really had any luck with them scrap yard saws. found a nice 250 and part of an 090. but didnt have the money, and my dad dint want me to get it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's what I wanted to know, still learning those things. I probably have an air leak. On a different note I found a parts source for that 120si. I don't want to try to run it with that recoil the way it is, it doesn't always retract.


 
Dealer or online seller?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dealer or online seller?


 
Dealer, he's about thirty miles away and has been around for a long time. He has a brand new recoil right there and a parts saw there that he says has everything with it that I am going to pick up to have just in case or to get going.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Dealer, he's about thirty miles away and has been around for a long time. He has a brand new recoil right there and a parts saw there that he says has everything with it that I am going to pick up to have just in case or to get going.


 
Way to go!!


----------



## jimdad07

Now all I have to do Jerry is learn how to work on saws:hmm3grin2orange:.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I thought all along that`s what you were doing.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Whats a chainsaw? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Them metal things Jim`s been working on.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I thought the craftsmen was plastic? 
I need a chain cover for a poopin pro, been trying to find one from a scrap yard. I think my neighbor has an old wild thing that the oiler isny working.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I thought all along that`s what you were doing.


 
Sure is, more an issue of saving up for parts and all of that good stuff along with learning little tricks that help you through the projects. Learning more every day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

No better way to learn, trial and error and ask questions when stumped.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I thought the craftsmen was plastic?
> I need a chain cover for a poopin pro, been trying to find one from a scrap yard. I think my neighbor has an old wild thing that the oiler isny working.


 
The crankcase on that saw is metal and the cylinder bolts onto it. It is very well made. I just went and redesigned the wheel with it and am trying to get it to go vroom.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> No better way to learn, trial and error and ask questions when stumped.


 
Amen to that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time to head off,..Nytol.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Jerry, you too Jacob it's about that time for me as well.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Partners what they are ?


 
Looked a little closer at them and on acres.F55A & F65A Yea! Yes its 3 AM and I can't sleep?:msp_angry:


----------



## Cantdog

LOLOL!! We just missed each other...I went to bed very early last night and woke up around 2:30 and checked in here and the went back to bed about 3:00 LOL!!

So John do you think you have one of each or just narrowed it down to one or the other?? The pics of both on the site look the same...the same pic actually..... with the F65 on the recoil cover removed when showing the F55. Just wondering??........Do these saws have SN and MN tags on them.


----------



## roncoinc

Tbone,,,,, was going to send out that carb part yestday,thot you has sent mailing ad ?? if you did i lost it,if you didnt and want it send me where to mail it again...carb was there in front of me as i was leaving for the PO and checked and i couldnt find your ad.

Cliffster has a big husky box on the way to him !!  finally !!!

Made two wood deliveries yestday,,1 1/2 cord is about all the old dump truck can carry even with overload springs,mud flaps rubbing on ground  LOL !
Got two more deliveries today,,delivery charge paying for gas and tune up i put in it last week. gotta take a pic of it loaded,be good for laughs


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all,..cloudy skies and +6 this morning, got all my chores done this morning. I heading out now to rustle up some brookies, an hours walk will get me there.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning all,..cloudy skies and +6 this morning, got all my chores done this morning. I heading out now to rustle up some brookies, an hours walk will get me there.


 
Mmmmm.... fresh brookies 

Jerry,to hell with the black flies,,let em supply thier own dope !! LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

Possible trade today ..
couple years ago had an old 2.5 hp gas snowblower given to me..
No spark,didnt feel like working on it. . found a husky 575xp with a scored top end.. even trade  AM topend is $100 delivered ..


----------



## roncoinc

I always knew this !! 

NH Named Most Livable State - Project Economy News Story - WMUR Manchester


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all! Wet, cloudy, humid, and hot! I HATE IT!:mad2:
Dont know what im gonna do today, maybe ill plan to take over the world? Ill divide up all the chainsaws to all of you guys


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning all! Wet, cloudy, humid, and hot! I HATE IT!:mad2:
> Dont know what im gonna do today, maybe ill plan to take over the world? Ill divide up all the chainsaws to all of you guys


 
53 deg here this morning in the best state in the union 
possible hi of 70 deg with low humidity..
ship all the stihls to china so they can make better copies.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Iv been through NH, I thought it was a kind of cool state. Not sure if i would wanna live there? Theres them husky lovers there! :yoyo:

Ron them stinky huskys aint gonna do you any good, But they do make for good traction when your truck gets stuck


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey cliff


----------



## RandyMac

Sorry guys, was busy chasing spiders all night, not much input, maybe later.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL!! We just missed each other...I went to bed very early last night and woke up around 2:30 and checked in here and the went back to bed about 3:00 LOL!!
> 
> So John do you think you have one of each or just narrowed it down to one or the other?? The pics of both on the site look the same...the same pic actually..... with the F65 on the recoil cover removed when showing the F55. Just wondering??........Do these saws have SN and MN tags on them.


 
What i can see thats left of the sticker on the side and what I found on acres.They both have av mounts so i guess that means the A in the model.And it looks like they both had Farmer on the back.Going to try to find some more after I clean them up.Both have been laying around a very long time LOL But can't complane when there free LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Tbone,,,,, was going to send out that carb part yestday,thot you has sent mailing ad ?? if you did i lost it,if you didnt and want it send me where to mail it again...carb was there in front of me as i was leaving for the PO and checked and i couldnt find your ad.
> 
> Cliffster has a big husky box on the way to him !!  finally !!!
> 
> Made two wood deliveries yestday,,1 1/2 cord is about all the old dump truck can carry even with overload springs,mud flaps rubbing on ground  LOL !
> Got two more deliveries today,,delivery charge paying for gas and tune up i put in it last week. gotta take a pic of it loaded,be good for laughs


 
PM Sent


----------



## RiverRat2

roncoinc said:


> Possible trade today ..
> couple years ago had an old 2.5 hp gas snowblower given to me..
> No spark,didnt feel like working on it. . found a husky 575xp with a scored top end.. even trade  AM topend is $100 delivered ..


 


Heck Yeah!!!!! Make sure you see if you can figure out how it got scored in the first place so you dont toast the new PC!!!


----------



## caleath

Hey where did my post go....?

Beautiful day here today. Getting ready for camping this weekend.
You guys probably wont see me until late Sunday, unless I sneak away at some point.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

OH NO! What are we gonna do without Cliff? Lol. 
Well did some welding today on a new trailer, Putting some of the new boards I cut on it. 
Also in the middle of all that got a homelite XL running that was sitting in my "project pile" lol


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Hey where did my post go....?
> 
> Beautiful day here today. Getting ready for camping this weekend.
> You guys probably wont see me until late Sunday, unless I sneak away at some point.


 
Hey you have fun!!


----------



## caleath

Small saw score...


Poulan Predator....ooooooahhhhhh.

Homelite Ez Auto Red...now I have a blue un and a red un.

Both were free...thats a good way to end the work week.

Pics later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got so many brookies I will be most of the evening cleaning them all up.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Small saw score...
> 
> 
> Poulan Predator....ooooooahhhhhh.
> 
> Homelite Ez Auto Red...now I have a blue un and a red un.
> 
> Both were free...thats a good way to end the work week.
> 
> Pics later.


 
Sounds like you did just fine. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got so many brookies I will be most of the evening cleaning them all up.


 
Eating good arent you!! LOL You can always send a few my way!


----------



## tbone75

Sure is quiet in here? Huskies Rock !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got so many brookies I will be most of the evening cleaning them all up.


 
Lets see,about 10 seconds a fish to clean it,,..
or if your old and slow,,two a minit..
30 minits do 60 fish..
ok,a whole 60 seconds to clean a brookie,,thats 60 an hour,, now how many it take most of the evening to clean ???
Ok,forgot,,clean fish,,fry fish,,eat fish,next !!  yah,,take up an evening 
only takes my buddy 20 seconds to gut and clean a pout !! 
small brookie dont bother,fry it and open it up on the plate


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure is quiet in here? Huskies Rock !! :hmm3grin2orange:



Now you're talking!!!!:rockn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been real busy in here, 3 posts this evening since I last checked in. Them brookies were some good, got a few left for another go round...LOL
Just got in from my Medical herb class, we held it outdoors this evening. Tomorrow will be a class on how to setup a herb garden.


----------



## roncoinc

Well,did the snowblower trade today and got some stuff  







a husky 576xp,,wth is that !!! 
a couple old Jreds,gonna have to check with Dawg on them..
bar for the husky and some stinky stuff ..


----------



## Cantdog

Good haul Ron...looks like a 52/52E and perhaps a 451...may an 451EV or maybe just a 450?? Can't tell from the pic on that one. Does the 576 run??? Do any of them run??


----------



## Mastermind

Hi fellers. I just slid in to say hi. I've been really busy lately we've even been fixing a few riding mowers.


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> Hi fellers. I just slid in to say hi. I've been really busy lately we've even been fixing a few riding mowers.


 
Me too! Got 3 of my own 2 deck belts broke in 1 day!The other drive belt broke! Just not my year for mowers!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Randy.....pretty darn quiet in here this evening.......


----------



## Mastermind

We did get to cut up a nice white oak stem a few days back. The wood was unimpressive so I didn't bother with pics. I did take one of the saws we took with us though.


----------



## tbone75

Got one of the 021s running today with a few parts from the other 2 LOL.And I still don't like working on them!PITA little stihl!


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> We did get to cut up a nice white oak stem a few days back. The wood was unimpressive so I didn't bother with pics. I did take one of the saws we took with us though.


 
A little bit of everything. Nice!


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Me too! Got 3 of my own 2 deck belts broke in 1 day!The other drive belt broke! Just not my year for mowers!



I use a Husqvarna mower that I've had for 15 years or more. Can't wear the darn thing out. The ones I've been working on are for others.



Cantdog said:


> Hey Randy.....pretty darn quiet in here this evening.......



Quiet is ok with me I'm tired. 



tbone75 said:


> Got one of the 021s running today with a few parts from the other 2 LOL.And I still don't like working on them!PITA little stihl!



I don't like that series of Stihl either. I gave away the last one I had.


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> I use a Husqvarna mower that I've had for 15 years or more. Can't wear the darn thing out. The ones I've been working on are for others.
> 
> 
> 
> Quiet is ok with me I'm tired.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like that series of Stihl either. I gave away the last one I had.


 
A friend handed me 3 of them and said he only wanted one back.Hope I can get one more running to do something with?I would rather have a wildthing!I think they are built better.And more power to boot.


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> A friend handed me 3 of them and said he only wanted one back.Hope I can get one more running to do something with?I would rather have a wildthing!I think they are built better.And more power to boot.


 
I've seen a few good running 025s but for the most part they are just a pain in the ass. I can't tell you how many of that series I've seen with oiling issues.


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> I've seen a few good running 025s but for the most part they are just a pain in the ass. I can't tell you how many of that series I've seen with oiling issues.


 
Hows that wildthing you done all the work to doing?That thing has to be a real wildthing LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Randy, long time no see. Having a decent evening here. Been out working on the deck roof in the dark. Got Frankensaw running but it's running a little rough. I can get it running and then it dies and starts hard. Have to go through one step at a time with it.


----------



## Sprintcar

mastermind7864 said:


> I've seen a few good running 025s but for the most part they are just a pain in the ass. I can't tell you how many of that series I've seen with oiling issues.


 
+1. gave all my 021, 023, 025's away. Kept one 021 just as a loaner.


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> I've seen a few good running 025s but for the most part they are just a pain in the ass. I can't tell you how many of that series I've seen with oiling issues.


 
I can see why the way the oiler is set up.Kinda of strange?


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Hows that wildthing you done all the work to doing?That thing has to be a real wildthing LOL



I sold the bar and chain off of it with another saw. It's just sitting naked on the shelf. 



jimdad07 said:


> Hi Randy, long time no see. Having a decent evening here. Been out working on the deck roof in the dark. Got Frankensaw running but it's running a little rough. I can get it running and then it dies and starts hard. Have to go through one step at a time with it.



Sounds like a stiff metering diaphragm. Have you checked that?



Sprintcar said:


> +1. gave all my 021, 023, 025's away. Kept one 021 just as a loaner.



Great to see you Jerry. How's it going???


----------



## Sprintcar

Great to see you Jerry. How's it going???[/QUOTE]

Doing great bro. Been spending a bunch of time in the shop and working on a racecar. Just got done last night on an 038 rebuild and waiting on parts for an Echo 750. Don't get to spend much time on here during racing season.


----------



## jimdad07

mastermind7864 said:


> Sounds like a stiff metering diaphragm. Have you checked that?
> 
> 
> I put a brand new carb kit in it. The metering lever is just about flush with the face also. I was also wondering about the size of the carb with the modifications, if it's big enough?


----------



## Mastermind

Sprintcar said:


> Great to see you Jerry. How's it going???


 
Doing great bro. Been spending a bunch of time in the shop and working on a racecar. Just got done last night on an 038 rebuild and waiting on parts for an Echo 750. Don't get to spend much time on here during racing season.[/QUOTE]

I used to do a lot of bracket racing. I gave it up when I started building my house. These days it's just too damned expensive to get back into it. I still have a 66 Fairlane that I've had for nearly 20 years. I've also got a Jaguar with a small block chevy. It could make a nice little hot rod. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> I put a brand new carb kit in it. The metering lever is just about flush with the face also. I was also wondering about the size of the carb with the modifications, if it's big enough?



It should be big enough. I hope you get it figured out. Sometimes that stuff can drive a feller nuts.


----------



## Sprintcar

mastermind7864 said:


> I used to do a lot of bracket racing. I gave it up when I started building my house. These days it's just too damned expensive to get back into it. I still have a 66 Fairlane that I've had for nearly 20 years. I've also got a Jaguar with a small block chevy. It could make a nice little hot rod. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yep, the 1968 Camaro is only good to stack chainsaws on. Well yeah I put a towel down before I set the saw down.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll watch this!!!  lol


----------



## jimdad07

mastermind7864 said:


> It should be big enough. I hope you get it figured out. Sometimes that stuff can drive a feller nuts.


 
It's always fuel issues that get me in the end.


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> It's always fuel issues that get me in the end.


 
I just went through a Husqvarna 2101 that would idle great, start easy, but act as though it was running out of fuel when you opened it up. I found a crack in the intake and the wrong gasket under the carb. Sometimes the little things are easy to overlook.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

How's everyone tonight? Going through my saws, looking at my runners, and my part saws lol. deciding what to do with my part saws?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> How's everyone tonight? Going through my saws, looking at my runners, and my part saws lol. deciding what to do with my part saws?


 
Any you want to let go of?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Not really sure what im gonna do with them?


----------



## jimdad07

Good night guys, hopefully have more time tomorrow night to BS. Quite a bit going on here lately.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, had a little reading to catch up on this morning. Good to see Randy and Jerry drop by. I will be away all day but hope to check back in this evening.


----------



## RandyMac

Have a wonderful day Jerry.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Dawg !!!
need ya on this one.
dunno what it is but it has very week spark,can get it to fire but it dont like it.plug gets wet and it's finished.
something under the flywheel i can clean and gap that would help ?
durn if that aint a plastic,bolt on fan ? feels like plastic ?
this is the one in front in the pic i posted last nite.
other saw is scored along with the husy 576xp.


----------



## Cantdog

Ron... I assume the one your speaking of is the middle one in the pic..black metal top no chain brake, Total bar?? I am also assuming the sticker is gone from the handle bar mount over the clutch cover which tells what model it is. It is a either a 52 or 52E. They both have black plastic fans so the only way to tell without pulling the flywheel is to look at the coil. It is in the recoil cover... take a clear pic of the coil in the cover and post it. Then I can tell what you have and what the options are.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ron... I assume the one your speaking of is the middle one in the pic..black metal top no chain brake, Total bar?? I am also assuming the sticker is gone from the handle bar mount over the clutch cover which tells what model it is. It is a either a 52 or 52E. They both have black plastic fans so the only way to tell without pulling the flywheel is to look at the coil. It is in the recoil cover... take a clear pic of the coil in the cover and post it. Then I can tell what you have and what the options are.


 
OOppss,,forgot the pic !


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys. Looks like you have some new projects Ron. I have never seen a coil in the recoil cover before.


----------



## Cantdog

That was quick Ron!!! LOL!! What you have is a 52E the coil is much smaller than a points model which uses the same coil as 621 80, 90 etc. The E models use the same coils as the 70E different part # but only because of the wire different lengths of the low voltage leads and uses the same SEM unit under the flywheel too. These are non-adjustable/ non-servicable and of course no longer availible....Sooooo there are a couple of things to try, one is check the clip in the plug boot, it actually screws in to the core of the plug wire sometimes they can lose connection/gain resistance there. the other thing is the connectors that connect the wiring from the recoil cover to the case....they are the 3/8" or so brass buttons that match together when the cover is bolted down...sometimes they do not connect well due to corrision or sawdust etc. I have put a thin small washer between the two to make connection before.

These don't really have a screaming blue spark at pull over speed so as long as you can detect fire and everything is clean you're probably good to go.

If you still don't have spark the last ditch effort is to pull the flywheel and make certain the SEM unit has not lost it's ground through corrision


----------



## Cantdog

Ron what's the model number on the other Jred that's scored????


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning guys. Looks like you have some new projects Ron. I have never seen a coil in the recoil cover before.




Morning Jim....The 52/52E and the 66E and 70E all carried their coils in the recoil cover.....You weren't paying attention in the "49SP and 70E build from scratch" class were you LOLOL!!!!! Probably trowing spitballs at Cliff!!! This was discussed at length...LOLOL!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ron what's the model number on the other Jred that's scored????


 
451e
coil bolts to the jug 
dont look like i can swap.


----------



## Cantdog

No the coils won't swap...I was wondering as I'm looking for a 451EV junker for the switch for the heated handles. I've got three 451/451EV that are all different in one way or another that I'm trying to make one working saw from.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> No the coils won't swap...I was wondering as I'm looking for a 451EV junker for the switch for the heated handles. I've got three 451/451EV that are all different in one way or another that I'm trying to make one working saw from.


 
those switches look to me just like an on/off switch,cant use one of them ?
got a couple others will look at and see if they have that second switch.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> those switches look to me just like an on/off switch,cant use one of them ?
> got a couple others will look at and see if they have that second switch.


 
Nope,dont have a heater switch.


----------



## Cantdog

Well they're not quite that simple...as they are a three position switch.... 1-0-2 The 1 being low power/heat...0 being off and 2 being Highpower/heat plus they have to be quite small to fit in where they have to go with the wires and carb/choke stuff. It really has to be the correct one to fit and work properly without grief of one type or another. But look around and see what you got...Thanks


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Nope,dont have a heater switch.



Oh well.........someday.......LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

When you figure out what you are doing with that little 451E let me know I might have use for it as another parts saw.......or I might have a P&C that's in good shape...I'd have to look... but anyway let me know before you part company with it.


----------



## Mastermind

Morning fellas. Good reading in here this morning. I've only seen one J red here. They must have never had a dealer anywhere close. 

Nice scores there Ron.


----------



## Cantdog

mastermind7864 said:


> Morning fellas. Good reading in here this morning. I've only seen one J red here. They must have never had a dealer anywhere close.
> 
> Nice scores there Ron.




Yeah Randy......It's funny how "regional" certain saw brands are...Jonsereds were very popular around here back in the 70s and early 80s. So there are a fair amount of the old ones around, there used to be 4 dealers within a 20 mile radius of me...now there is but one left about 25 miles away and they don't stock much at all.


----------



## Mastermind

Cantdog said:


> Yeah Randy......It's funny how "regional" certain saw brands are...Jonsereds were very popular around here back in the 70s and early 80s. So there are a fair amount of the old ones around, there used to be 4 dealers within a 20 mile radius of me...now there is but one left about 25 miles away and they don't stock much at all.


 
Here it's Stihl. I don't even see many husqvarnas.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> When you figure out what you are doing with that little 451E let me know I might have use for it as another parts saw.......or I might have a P&C that's in good shape...I'd have to look... but anyway let me know before you part company with it.


 
I am going to part company with it,would like to get rid of all the old jred stuff.
took one apart already for ebay.


----------



## roncoinc

mastermind7864 said:


> Here it's Stihl. I don't even see many husqvarnas.


 
Now i REALLY feel sorry for you !!
damn,i started this post to let you know the parts i had..took your list and checked off,now i cant find it !! 
dealer didnt have anything rite now..
ok,print out list and back to the shop AGAIn !!


----------



## roncoinc

Tbone got a small package went in the mail today


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> Now i REALLY feel sorry for you !!
> damn,i started this post to let you know the parts i had..took your list and checked off,now i cant find it !!
> dealer didnt have anything rite now..
> ok,print out list and back to the shop AGAIn !!



You Sir, are the MAN!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

mastermind7864 said:


> You Sir, are the MAN!!!!


 
Randy,here is what i have left.
draw arrows pointing to what you want  discription also..i thot the throttle lincage was in there someplacemust have fell out of the box,if you want it let me know i will look for it.
it's hard living without a brain 
keep a lookout for a muffler for a ms290 also.


----------



## roncoinc

Jim also has a package going to him i mailed out today also,,whew !! busy day so far..
Now back to the shop and drop the ported jug back onto the 365 i been putting off for a couple weeks


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Tbone got a small package went in the mail today


 
Thanks again Ron.Soon as the AV mounts come in I should be good to go with that one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess I will post to prevent this thread from dropping to page 2 .
Had a good day out on the herb walkabout, came across a couple of new ones I had not found before. Weather was very nice for being outside, no blackflies either.


----------



## tbone75

Wow... very slow day in here?Rain and more rain for the next week.So I should get some saw work done.Now that I have stocked up on non runners LOL Grass mowing didn't go good today.Got 1 stuck.Tryed to pull it out with another (stuck it too) LOL Went and got my truck to pull them both out LOL Then the rain came!Done mowing!Crap will be over my head before it quits raining Jerry sounds like he had a nice day.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Wow... very slow day in here?Rain and more rain for the next week.So I should get some saw work done.Now that I have stocked up on non runners LOL Grass mowing didn't go good today.Got 1 stuck.Tryed to pull it out with another (stuck it too) LOL Went and got my truck to pull them both out LOL Then the rain came!Done mowing!Crap will be over my head before it quits raining Jerry sounds like he had a nice day.


 
Jerry always has nice days..
he's one of those people that could be knee deep in a cesspool and smile because he was dry from the waist up !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll! Had a GREAT HAUL today. An 039 husky 250 and "Wizard" And a 2300 mac.  pictures later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

No saws today, just finding and gathering some medical herbs along with 14 beautiful companions.No complaints from this guy...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No saws today, just finding and gathering some medical herbs along with 14 beautiful companions.No complaints from this guy...LOL


 
There something your not telling us Jerry?:msp_wink: I think we may know why you do that LOL Lucky dawg LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jerry always has nice days..
> he's one of those people that could be knee deep in a cesspool and smile because he was dry from the waist up !!


 
From the very little I know about him.I think your right!The only thing that get his dander up is orange ! LOL And thats seems very little!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> There something your not telling us Jerry?:msp_wink: I think we may know why you do that LOL Lucky dawg LOL


 
John,..I am currently taking a medical Herbalist course along with 14 female members and a female instructor. We meet about once a month to learn about what different herbs can do for certain ailments and diseases. I spent many years gathering, curing and listening to my Grandmother who was a midwife and herbal healer, just picking up where I left off 30 years ago.


----------



## caleath

We came home early....I am beat. I did come home with 2 50 gallon trash bags full of shotgun shells:msp_smile:. Not all are good reloadable shells but there are a whole bunch of good ones in there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

High brass and all plastic are desirable.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Todays search netted me 6 herbs to add to my medical chest.
Elcampane, Comfry, Stinging Nettle, Ground Ivy, Plantain Major and Chickweed. All have good healing qualities.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John,..I am currently taking a medical Herbalist course along with 14 female members and a female instructor. We meet about once a month to learn about what different herbs can do for certain ailments and diseases. I spent many years gathering, curing and listening to my Grandmother who was a midwife and herbal healer, just picking up where I left off 30 years ago.


 
Jerry!Your into more things than 10 guys usually are!And its all good! Plus the 15 women your hanging out with aint bad LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> We came home early....I am beat. I did come home with 2 50 gallon trash bags full of shotgun shells:msp_smile:. Not all are good reloadable shells but there are a whole bunch of good ones in there.


 
Yep you had fun!! I have loaded all my stuff for about the last 20 yrs. Now days you can buy cheap shot shells cheaper than you can load them!


----------



## caleath

Not sure what all is in there...I know at least 2 teams shot nothing but Winchester Super Handicaps...one of my favorites. I saw some good Remington Greens and Golds too...a bunch of junk too.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Not sure what all is in there...I know at least 2 teams shot nothing but Winchester Super Handicaps...one of my favorites. I saw some good Remington Greens and Golds too...a bunch of junk too.


 
A little bad with the good.Is better than none LOL


----------



## caleath

Yep all free...they threw away a whole bunch before I could rescue them. I am not dumpster diving.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Yep all free...they threw away a whole bunch before I could rescue them. I am not dumpster diving.


 
LOL I would have dove right in!Love to go dump picking LOL


----------



## caleath

I cant stand to see something valuable thrown away.


Jerry did you see I got another old Homelite?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did you get a red 101? Was it one Ron sent you?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys got pictures on a thread i put up!


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you get a red 101? Was it one Ron sent you?


 
Nope a red EZ Auto.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Nope a red EZ Auto.


 
Iv got one of them, I love mine!


----------



## pioneerguy600

They have a weak rear handle to case connection, I just crushed 3 of them this week.


----------



## caleath

It was a freebee, 


I am getting a 904XL from Ron....looking forward to getting that one for sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 904 is the fore runner of the 900 series saws, the 922,923 and 925 came soon after the 904. They all have good power for their size.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in,..Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in,..Nytol.


 
15 Women is hard on a man. LOL


----------



## caleath

I would think they would. Heck one is hard on me these days.:msp_razz:


Night Jerry...:msp_sleep:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I would think they would. Heck one is hard on me these days.:msp_razz:
> 
> 
> Night Jerry...:msp_sleep:


 
One is a plenty!!!


----------



## Mastermind

Ok Ron here are the revised pics. I just now came in from the shop, it's been crazy busy lately here.

In this pic I need the bulkhead and the air injection spigot. Also the muffler and brace. I just noticed the throttle rod laying on the case behind the bulkhead. I need it and the little black piece in the very back of the case it slides through.







In this pic I need everything that's circled. 






Here I need everything but the bucking spike.






I know that's a lot to put an old saw back together. I just missed a complete parts saw on ebay. It would have set me back 80 bucks and that's really too much to put into a toy. I've heard that a closed port 55 is a real good runner. I just want to see how one will perform with a pop-up and a mastermind woods port on it!!!

Thank Ron for taking time to hunt these parts up for me. Just let me know what you need and I'll get it to you.


----------



## caleath

Watching Swamp People and looking at Acers site for my next Homelite


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Watching Swamp People and looking at Acers site for my next Homelite


 
Whats your next victim Cliff?


----------



## caleath

I think its gonna have to be 100ccs


----------



## caleath

Probably a 750 or a 1050Auto


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.......Rain...........Rain yesterday.......Rain today.......Rain tomorrow......Rain tues........Rain


----------



## RandyMac

We are headed into another weather cycle. After several days of good weather, the cold wet stuff is back, including snow in the local hills.
I think it's still March.
No matter, my weekend starts soon.


----------



## roncoinc

mastermind7864 said:


> Ok Ron here are the revised pics. I just now came in from the shop, it's been crazy busy lately here.
> 
> Gottcha Randy..pix easier for me..will pull em apart later today..pm me your shipping ad again please..i cant keep track of anything !
> 
> Rainy and dreary here also..for the next week it looks like.
> was asked to buck up some big wood today,,give the "myerized" monster a workout
> 
> I did finish last nite the 365 i was porting and had some pix here,how long ago ?? i know,i'm old and slow
> 
> Tok a pic of these two boy's wandering around the yard this morning..another month and be good eating..


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> We are headed into another weather cycle. After several days of good weather, the cold wet stuff is back, including snow in the local hills.
> I think it's still March.
> No matter, my weekend starts soon.


 
Randy,do you remember the 250 i posted pix of with the original owners SS number all over it ? got it from the original owners family with a letter documenting it's history and signed by the last family member to own it.. he called and is mailing me the original owners manual that came with it 
nice to be able to trace an old saw from day one and have paperwork to boot..


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Probably a 750 or a 1050Auto


 
 750 ........
i pick things up,,i put things down...
if you went thru those videos i sent you a link to there are several of a 750 cutting.
112cc of monster you can stand on in the cut if you want


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Randy I just fired up the cook stove..cool here too.

Ron Could you post up some more/better pics of that 451E?? I might be interested in changing that ones zip code....also what other Jred junk you want to move""".....beware I accept no 510. 520, 530, 530, or 535 series so don't waste your time fussing with any pics of those. But I am open to just about anything else Jred (s) Thanks

P.S. If you would rather email me those pics PM me and I'll get it right out to you.


----------



## RandyMac

Yes, I remember, great deal to have the history. Its getting rare enough to find a saw with the papers.

I'm glad I mowed my lawn, maybe it will dry out before June and maybe not, it didn't last year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, overcast but no rain here today,good fishing weather, might give it a try. All that walking yesterday did tire me out some but I feel great this morning, fresh air and exercise will do that to me.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

MORNING ALL! 
"Its a beautiful day in the neighborhood a beautiful day in the neighborhood, would you be mine? Could you be mine? Would you be neighbor?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Jason,..your`e a bit far away to be my neighbor but if we lived next door to each other you would be my neighbor...LOL
We could share a couple of chainsaw adventures no doubt.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Jason,..your`e a bit far away to be my neighbor but if we lived next door to each other you would be my neighbor...LOL
> We could share a couple of chainsaw adventures no doubt.


 
Sure would! I love to hear stories about saws! LOL 
I dont have much stories, but i think i have some pretty good ones for as long as iv been doing it. 
Yesterday I got an S10 stihl running for a guy, he said it hadnt been started in a couple years, tried my hardest to buy it off of him but no cigar  Cant believe he was running a 26 inch bar off of it!


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but rain here for the next week!But I have saws to work on so its not all bad LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sure would! I love to hear stories about saws! LOL
> I dont have much stories, but i think i have some pretty good ones for as long as iv been doing it.
> Yesterday I got an S10 stihl running for a guy, he said it hadnt been started in a couple years, tried my hardest to buy it off of him but no cigar  Cant believe he was running a 26 inch bar off of it!


 

I started running and working on saws in 1962, mostly Pioneers,Homelites and Macs. Seen a lot of backyard style repairs done by folks that just had to keep a saw running with whatever they could think up or find. There were no dealers or repair shops near by when I was a young lad. The sawmill and one service station each had a mechanic but they didn`t know diddly about 2 stroke engines. They might try their hand at a saw repair job but it more often came back working worse or not working at all, often missing parts that were removed and lost.
No one in my family was mechanical inclined so this is where I fitted in, I self taught myself how 2 stroke engines worked and have worked on them ever since. I was pulling automotive gasoline engines and rebuilding them by the time I reached 15. Diesel and heavy equipment by 19-20. Transmissions, transfer cases differentials and final drives also got their turn.
So I guess I could tell a few stories about mechanical repair.
A Stihl 5-10 would be a nifty collector item.


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,,Jerry,,Jerry,,,, :msp_rolleyes:
Just picked up about 10lbs of steamers,was going to invite you over but i read that remark in my other thread 
No turkey for you either !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks for the invite Ron, steamers and turkey sound real inviting but I am boiling sea bugs in salt water today for dinner. I get some dropped off often during our open season from some fishermen who I have helped over the years with mechanical issues.
You may have taken my suggestion on your other thread the wrong way, I would suggest you send the saw to me for proper disposal...LOL


----------



## caleath

Good morning all...slept in today. I came home yesterday to find a chain grinder sitting on my bench. I think I know where it came from, thing is covered in dust. Has a broken wheel on it. Says Efco on the wheel. Thing is orange and heavy. Any ideas on who made it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t know a lot about grinders but I think yours would be an Efco model made in Italy where they make Tecomec and Oregon 511 grinders also.


----------



## caleath

I will get some pics of it and the new arrivals later...I have some honey doos to get done.


----------



## caleath

Tag says its a windsor sharpener


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I started running and working on saws in 1962, mostly Pioneers,Homelites and Macs. Seen a lot of backyard style repairs done by folks that just had to keep a saw running with whatever they could think up or find. There were no dealers or repair shops near by when I was a young lad. The sawmill and one service station each had a mechanic but they didn`t know diddly about 2 stroke engines. They might try their hand at a saw repair job but it more often came back working worse or not working at all, often missing parts that were removed and lost.
> No one in my family was mechanical inclined so this is where I fitted in, I self taught myself how 2 stroke engines worked and have worked on them ever since. I was pulling automotive gasoline engines and rebuilding them by the time I reached 15. Diesel and heavy equipment by 19-20. Transmissions, transfer cases differentials and final drives also got their turn.
> So I guess I could tell a few stories about mechanical repair.
> A Stihl 5-10 would be a nifty collector item.


 

Good story Jerry! I was about the same way, just started to tear things apart. Then i found this site, and My CAD REALLY STARTED TO GROW! lol


----------



## caleath

Oh no we arent bearing our souls are we?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Tag says its a windsor sharpener


 
Most chain and bar companies had a rebadged sharpener made for them, a lot of them were made in Italy, not sure if Tecomec or Efco was the parent company of the maker.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Oh no we arent bearing our souls are we?


 
Nope,..but everybody comes from a background that prepares them for their future vocations.


----------



## caleath

I was raised in Austin until I was 9. My dad worked for the State of Texas so we moved around some. We moved to the country and that was all she wrote. I got started on bicycles. My dad had no mechanical aptitude. Lucky for me my maternal grandfather and great grandfather did. I spent summers with them. I still have hand tools passed downs by both of them. Great grandfather and I shared the same birthday so I was close to him. He was a gunsmith and mechanic. 

I have worked on stuff from small engines to jet engines. Large diesel engines small ones. I was a certified welder at one point. I have worked on large conveyor systems, large chilled water plants...heck you name it. I wish that at some point I would have been exposed to some machine work. I would love to be able to run a lathe and mill.... but I aint dead yet.

I worked as a mechanic most of my adult life. The phone company thing didnt start until I was laid off from Delta Airlines back in 2005. 

Chainsaws is a recent addition for me. More out of need than want. Once I ran a good saw I was hooked.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The rain was always threatening today so I stayed closer to home, ate some yummy sea bugs and am digging up the flower gardens , prior to planting.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks for the invite Ron, steamers and turkey sound real inviting but I am boiling sea bugs in salt water today for dinner. I get some dropped off often during our open season from some fishermen who I have helped over the years with mechanical issues.
> You may have taken my suggestion on your other thread the wrong way, I would suggest you send the saw to me for proper disposal...LOL


 
Well Jerry,,knowing how you like to pick on me i thot maybe you were reffering to someplace that see's no sunshine ! 

My friends lobster boat goes into the water tuesday..he has a NH lic for pots and a lic in Mass. for diving for lobsters..got a nice dry suit and averages three tanks a day..sometimes he can fill his catch bag three times a tank.
heres one catch bag full..








I think you already saw this pic of a couple last year..i think almost four tanks and about 30 buggs and flounder and crab that day..






Yes i know about the behemoths buggs in NS 

Ok Jerry,what you know about the 576 ?? 575 jug fit ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The rain was always threatening today so I stayed closer to home, ate some yummy sea bugs and am digging up the flower gardens , prior to planting.


 
Gonna plant Cliff in there so he can push up the daiseys ?? 
WAIT a minit !! planting something you cant EAT !!??
Just had a big bowl of bunny food for lunch  i gotta say i sure do like a good salad..that why i said " planting something you cant eat ? "
ok,back to the shop to pull parts and keep out of trouble :msp_unsure:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I see your friend has a nice bunch of flounder, that makes good sea bug bait and those crabs make good fertilizer. Those two sea bugs on the table would be better off left in the ocean, yes Ron we leave the big ones in to be spawners. Best eating bug is under 3 lbs with the barren female the best of the lot.
You send me the Orange turd, I will send it back working better than when it left the factory.


----------



## caleath




----------



## caleath

Missed a good one....


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I see your friend has a nice bunch of flounder, that makes good sea bug bait and those crabs make good fertilizer. Those two sea bugs on the table would be better off left in the ocean, yes Ron we leave the big ones in to be spawners. Best eating bug is under 3 lbs with the barren female the best of the lot.
> You send me the Orange turd, I will send it back working better than when it left the factory.


 
I "sorta" agree with most of that Jerry 
flounder is one of my favorite sea fin fish,like it better than anything even haddock..like i said i'm NOT a big fish commonsewer..
i like mine a bit smaller than you i think,1 to 1 1/2 lbs,chickens,even canners are good..

If you can make a severely ,, massivley,scored p&c work better than new,,well,, well,,.i would like to know how you do that ??..found hi speed jet screwed ALL the way in lean side against the limiter 
only thing i can see is another p&c ..
If you know something i dont would you be willing to share it ?? 

NOW out to the shop !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I see your friend has a nice bunch of flounder, that makes good sea bug bait and those crabs make good fertilizer. Those two sea bugs on the table would be better off left in the ocean, yes Ron we leave the big ones in to be spawners. Best eating bug is under 3 lbs with the barren female the best of the lot.
> You send me the Orange turd, I will send it back working better than when it left the factory.




Those flounder are good eating once you tear the hide off them.

We don't keep lobsters that size either. Actually Maine has the strictest lobster laws of anywhere.. We can't keep any lobsters that measure less than 3 1/2" from the back of the eye socket to the back of the carapace (which is about a 1lb bug) nor any that measure more than 5" from the back of the eye socket to the back of the carapace ( which is a 3-4 lb bug) The other law is the "breeders law" which states that any female caught with eggs showing you must cut a "V" notch in the right of center tail flipper (unless there is already one there) which will stay with her nearly forever, if it's deep enough, no matter how many times she sheds denoting she is a proven breeder and must be returned to the sea. That one carries I think a $500.00 fine first offence and permenant loss of license for the second offense. Damn expensive bug if that's how you make your living but worse is that it's an honour code with lobstermen and you might as well not have your license as you probably couldn't keep a trap in the water or a boat afloat and you would not be spoken to in public. When them "salt air" folks tie the can on you, you're all done.LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah Cliff that grinder looks almost exactly like the Tecomec I just bought....mine is branded "Carlton" and painted blue...mine has a rocker switch rather than a toggle but the rest looks about the same. Good grinder...I like it..works great but there a learning curve to using it without blueing the cutters..patience is the key...


----------



## caleath

Cantdog said:


> Yeah Cliff that grinder looks almost exactly like the Tecomec I just bought....mine is branded "Carlton" and painted blue...mine has a rocker switch rather than a toggle but the rest looks about the same. Good grinder...I like it..works great but there a learning curve to using it without blueing the cutters..patience is the key...


 
I am trying to find documents for it now..and it looks like some parts are missing. But free is free


----------



## Cantdog

It looks pretty intact to me......maybe the top handle, blade guard and a new set of grinding wheels......when you buy wheels the best bang for the buck are the pink Italian made wheels. They run cooler and work the best of the granular type wheel. Free is good!!!!


----------



## dancan

caleath said:


> I am trying to find documents for it now..and it looks like some parts are missing. But free is free


 
TECOMEC

Pick the one that looks like yours .


----------



## dancan

And free is a nobrainer !
I got mine in new condition at a buy and sell shop for 60.00$$ .


----------



## caleath

Yep free is always good...



I just put the contents of both bags of shotgun shells in one bag...I cant pick it up now.

Daughter is going to sort them for me.


----------



## caleath

Looks like it might be a Jolly. It sure is dirty, I am not sure when the last time it was used.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep it is a Jolly type 136 and your operators manual and parts list is right there in pdf for you to download...excellent...you da man, Dan!!!


----------



## dancan

Oregon has the same machine .


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys. Didn't get a chance to check in last night. Had to get a couple of saws ready to ship last night late and just had a ton to do. Won't get much time tonight either. I'll check back when I can.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What`s up , Huskies suck,Macs are yellow Stihl`s rule and the rest don`t count...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> What`s up , Huskies suck,Macs are yellow Stihl`s rule and the rest don`t count...LOL




Gee......I got 17 black and red or silver and red runners and they count........otherwize I wouln't know how many I had........


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am sure you can count but sorry your saws can`t...LOL
It is better not to count on this thread.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What`s up , Huskies suck,Macs are yellow Stihl`s rule and the rest don`t count...LOL


 
Stihl 021 sucks LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys. Didn't get a chance to check in last night. Had to get a couple of saws ready to ship last night late and just had a ton to do. Won't get much time tonight either. I'll check back when I can.


 
Slacker !!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## firefighter33

Stihls SUCK! Huskies ROCK!


----------



## tbone75

I like Lemons Oranges and some Creamsickles:yoyo:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did you say Huskies are made of rock....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Tore the 210 down.It has a 1/4" X 1/2 piece missing from the piston skirt?Cylinder is good?Wonder what happen?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Tore the 210 down.It has a 1/4" X 1/2 piece missing from the piston skirt?Cylinder is good?Wonder what happen?


 
Its a BA , just find someone with a small boat or canoe.


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry's in trouble !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
had to bring this thing in the shop from under the steps to do some work on it so i can get rid of it !!







After putting it all back together,guess what ?? EXTRA parts !!!! 
And WHO has been talking about messing with people by putting extra parts in the pile ?? JERRY !!! sometime in the last week he MUST have sneeked in here and messed with me 
not nice Jerry,,not nice...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry's in trouble !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> had to bring this thing in the shop from under the steps to do some work on it so i can get rid of it !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After putting it all back together,guess what ?? EXTRA parts !!!!
> And WHO has been talking about messing with people by putting extra parts in the pile ?? JERRY !!! sometime in the last week he MUST have sneeked in here and messed with me
> not nice Jerry,,not nice...


 
I wouldn`t do that to you Ron, your`e my bestes friend I got on here....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I wouldn`t do that to you Ron, your`e my bestes friend I got on here....LOL


 
HEHHEEEHEEE,,HE,,hee,hee,hee :msp_biggrin:
Ok,your vindicated,i'll trust you on that,,maybe it was Cliff ??

Soooooo,,,,,on the 576 ,,,,,,,,, whats the secret ?? bestest friend ?

remember fella !! i know where you live !! LOL !!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its a BA , just find someone with a small boat or canoe.


 
Got the other 021 motor out to put in the 210.I guess its saved :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too bad,...it would have been a good BA....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Master mindless !!!
i think i got it all 
check out the clutch cover,,where the linkage connects,,burnt or wore or what ??
even included the muff gasket,bolts,nuts,all screws for everything too..linkage for carb and the little body part is in bag,included everything that had to do with anything that i had..did i miss anything or you need more ?? let me know,all packed and ready to go.


----------



## jimdad07

I hear Huskies have a real deep carb throat if you know what I mean:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas? 

Looks like Huskies still suck. Well I knew that didnt I?

Ron wasnt me either...


----------



## roncoinc

Randy,forgot pix


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas?
> 
> Looks like Huskies still suck. Well I knew that didnt I?
> 
> Ron wasnt me either...


 
Well i think the old hippie from nova scotia gonna plant you under his daiseys anyway !!
You should have that saw in the mail real soon i would think ??
stihls stink !


----------



## caleath

He did huh...well gonna have to talk to him about that one.

Ron you didnt take that box near that 290 did you? I did put a handfull of Stihl parts in there for you.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> He did huh...well gonna have to talk to him about that one.
> 
> Ron you didnt take that box near that 290 did you? I did put a handfull of Stihl parts in there for you.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
AAARRRGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anything all melted into slag now !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

All I ever see on here is Orange turds, ..guess they do need more work and parts than the number one best sellers.


----------



## roncoinc

Big wood day not so big..
I posted earlier that somebody had some big wood they needed cut up..
Got there and found one black cherry stump needed cutting down 
the tree had grown double trunks and what was left was the section below where they split.. they wanted it cut off level two feet up to put a bird feeder on.
Lucky i brot the " meyerized monster " that now has a 33in bar..
in the deepest part of the cut had only about two inches of the bar sticking out....started the cut and had a guy drive in a wedge,cut some more and drive in the wedge more..etc.. another guy was counting seconds.. he counted 25 start to finish..
man,,that "meyerized" 394 is one hell of a beast,didnt slow down or skip a beat..


----------



## roncoinc

guess Jerry gonna keep the 576 secret to himself....
maybe if i wasnt so mean to him ??
am i meen to him ??
i may pick on him a "little" but NOT meean !
i just find it SO hard to be nice 
enuf for me tonite,badger Jerry more tomorrow on 576 secrets


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to see its still holding together Ron.


----------



## caleath

Back, I wont be on tomorrow. I am having dental surgery in the am. I will probably be out like a light all day.


Sorry about no new Stihls Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Back, I wont be on tomorrow. I am having dental surgery in the am. I will probably be out like a light all day.
> 
> 
> Sorry about no new Stihls Jerry.


 
Hope everything goes well for ya.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> All I ever see on here is Orange turds, ..guess they do need more work and parts than the number one best sellers.


 
You should never have built that Husky for Ron. Maybe we need to build a Stihl for someone....:msp_tongue:


----------



## caleath

How about some old school Stihl Pics...

Anyone got some oiler parts?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will let you build the next one Cliff,..you get to choose who you send it to, the 066 would make a good base for the project.
All the best with the dental surgery tomorrow,..it not the best or worst thing you can be subjected to.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Those brookies were some tasty Ron,..I like mine split and fried. My daughter likes them that way also but my wife likes them done on the barby wrapped in foil. Either way they sure taste good.


----------



## caleath

Thanks for the well wishes. I will be glad to have this done. I am hoping for some relief.


I got my seal puller Friday so I will be pulling the seals on the 066 this week. Hopefully I can get all the crap out of the crankcase without having to split the cases.


----------



## tbone75

Good night guys.Them little stinking stihls kicked my butt today LOL And the crappy weather makes me hurt more:msp_mad: Maby Jerry can fix me up?


----------



## caleath

cya John take it easy


----------



## jimdad07

Got busy again guys, sorry. The chilluns just didn't want to go to sleep and the wife wanted a little time. That about covers it for me tonight. Have a good day tomorrow guys. Hopefully I'll have a little time to BS tomorrow night.


----------



## Mastermind

Hello friends. I'm rolling in a little late. We had an area service meeting today that went on and on and on.............

You get the idea. I do a newsletter and take care of a website to help people with addictions. Just a way to help the community.

Hey Ron, that 290 muffler is heading toward NH. Thanks for the help my friend!!!!


----------



## caleath

Night Jim...take it easy sleazy.


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> Hello friends. I'm rolling in a little late. We had an area service meeting today that went on and on and on.............
> 
> You get the idea. I do a newsletter and take care of a website to help people with addictions. Just a way to help the community.
> 
> Hey Ron, that 290 muffler is heading toward NH. Thanks for the help my friend!!!!


 
Whats up Randy? I got a Poulan Predator for my wildthing build.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Whats up Randy? I got a Poulan Predator for my wildthing build.


 
Hi Cliff. That should make a good one. I would like to find anothe good engine to build. The one I have now doesn't have the torque I wanted it to have. I guess I found out how much is too much exhaust duration on that engine.


----------



## caleath

Here she is...should make a cool looking wildthing saw


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> Hi Cliff. That should make a good one. I would like to find anothe good engine to build. The one I have now doesn't have the torque I wanted it to have. I guess I found out how much is too much exhaust duration on that engine.


 
What size engine do you want. I might have one around 38ccs here.


----------



## Mastermind

If I had a pipe for mine it would be bad ass. It's fast as hell but touchy, if you lean on it too hard it loses it.

Did you see the video???


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> What size engine do you want. I might have one around 38ccs here.


 
I would need a 42cc

Hell I may have an extra jug. I'll look tomorrow.


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> If I had a pipe for mine it would be bad ass. It's fast as hell but touchy, if you lean on it too hard it loses it.
> 
> Did you see the video???


 
I dont think I did...


I have figured it out...I have CAD ADD...anyone have a cure?


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> I would need a 42cc
> 
> Hell I may have an extra jug. I'll look tomorrow.


 
I will keep my eyes peeled...this one is 42cc


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> I dont think I did...
> 
> 
> I have figured it out...I have CAD ADD...anyone have a cure?



Ain't no cure. Just give in to the disease!!! 

I'll post that video.


----------



## Mastermind

[video=youtube;dFlXTRLohq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFlXTRLohq4[/video]


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> Ain't no cure. Just give in to the disease!!!
> 
> I'll post that video.


 
I would like to see it....

I need a project manager...someone to keep me on one project at a time.

If I had a sponsor....well thats a whole other story.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Better late than never Randy, good to hear from you, good to hear about your involvement with your community.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Better late than never Randy, good to hear from you, good to hear about your involvement with your community.



I've been reading along and saw all the sea bugs, fish, and crabs. I can't feed that craving here in Tennessee.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Well guys, i have some bad news! I Ran my new Huskie today... and I... I Liked running it. Lol i would still pick my 066 over it anyway but still Its a nice little saw


----------



## pioneerguy600

I know I am lucky to be living here on the coast. I have visited the inland states as well but prefer to stick it out near the Atlantic ocean.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Oh darn,..another Huskie lover.


----------



## caleath

Dont worry Jerry....I am still with you.

Jacob which one?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh darn,..another Huskie lover.


 
HAHAHA Ill be just like Cliff, Says he loves Stihl. But secretly has 20 husky saws and lets them in bed with him :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> HAHAHA Ill be just like Cliff, Says he loves Stihl. But secretly has 20 husky saws and lets them in bed with him :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Nope just 2 here and they were parts of package deals. I dont care for the ones I have worked on either.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Nope just 2 here and they were parts of package deals. I dont care for the ones I have worked on either.


 
I dont really either. espeacially the 181. It was the 350 i just ran.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I dont really either. espeacially the 181. It was the 350 i just ran.


 
Good deal..how did the 039 come out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its that time for me here again, have a good evening guys,..Nytol.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its that time for me here again, have a good evening guys,..Nytol.


 
Night Jerry...we will keep the Stihl flag flying brother.







Best I could do, I couldnt find a flag


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Good deal..how did the 039 come out.


 
Turns out pretty great, takes a couple of pulls to get it to actually run (You need to start it let it run alittle the it will shut off, repeat 3 times then it will run lol) I think it may just need a tuning?


----------



## Mastermind

I've got a few Stihls myself. But I never say no to a saw. Unless it's a mini mac.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

mastermind7864 said:


> I've got a few Stihls myself. But I never say no to a saw. Unless it's a mini mac.


 
Ill drink 50:1 on that! lol


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> I've got a few Stihls myself. But I never say no to a saw. Unless it's a mini mac.


 
So you want us to send you mini macs? I have one for you.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> So you want us to send you mini macs? I have one for you.


 
Hey Cliff, We'll just get a big ol' box full. Im sure we can find a couple at the boneyard! lol


----------



## caleath

He might hate us forever Jacob. 


you sure are up late?


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> So you want us to send you mini macs? I have one for you.



No thanks. 



ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Cliff, We'll just get a big ol' box full. Im sure we can find a couple at the boneyard! lol


 
No thanks. 



caleath said:


> He might hate us forever Jacob.
> 
> 
> you sure are up late?



I ain't no hater but, no thanks. :hmm3grin2orange:

What did you think of the wild thing Cliff???


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't no hater but, no thanks. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> What did you think of the wild thing Cliff???



Sorry Randy I meant to comment...I liked it alot. I need to video the little Craftsman for you. Its only 38cc but its pretty quick.


----------



## Mastermind

Welp fellas I'm off to bed. Later.


----------



## caleath

Night Randy..I will poke around and see if I have one of those engines for you...will a craftsman engine work?


----------



## roncoinc

damp,,showers,,rain,,cloudy,,damp,,,showers 
feel like a mushroom..
fired off woodstove,take damp out of house anyway.


----------



## caleath

Off to the dentist...you guys have a great one..cya later


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All........Guess what?????.............It's raining stihl....No..NOT Stihls...just stihl.....see I'm a half hearted flag waver too...even own k 130R....shhhhhh don't tell Ron.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, this rain is really getting old, more than 25 days of it now with nary a break, the grass will soon be 12" tall and has not dried out enough to cut it. Maybe I will have to mount a chainsaw horizontally to a four wheel chassis, jamb the throttle WOT and pull it around the yard to mow down the tall stuff.
Got some welding to keep me busy inside today but my outside work is really starting to pile up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a break in the weather for a few hours yesterday and managed to get all the flower garden patches dug up, turned over and compost added. Wifey is bringing home a couple dozen transplants this evening for me to bed in, got several dozen started in pots here also.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good on ya Cliff for waving the Stihl banner, way too much Orange turd talk and Koolaid being at the forefront. The red and blacks aren`t half as bad,...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good on ya Cliff for waving the Stihl banner, way too much Orange turd talk and Koolaid being at the forefront. The red and blacks aren`t half as bad,...LOL


 
LOL!!! I knew I could score a couple points by fessing up that I did in fact own at least one Stihl product!!! 

Black, Silver and Red....

'Til I'm Dead.....


----------



## caleath

Back from dentist...cant feel face and ready for a nap.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Back from dentist...cant feel face and ready for a nap.


 
"Does your face hurt? Cause its killing me!" Lol I used to say that all the time when I was younger.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> "Does your face hurt? Cause its killing me!" Lol I used to say that all the time when I was younger.


 
not yet..I am sure it will later. I have plenty of pain meds though.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> "Does your face hurt? Cause its killing me!" Lol I used to say that all the time when I was younger.


 
Kick him when hes down LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but rain here for the next week too.Did get some tomato plants out.So thats a big plus!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!! I knew I could score a couple points by fessing up that I did in fact own at least one Stihl product!!!
> 
> Black, Silver and Red....
> 
> 'Til I'm Dead.....


 
Good on ya for keeping that old stuff running, it will still do a decent days work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have a good long nap, sleeping it off is what I usually do, hope you feel well enough later this evening to post some.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I might have to get me some ducks, with all this wetness the slugs are going to be prolific and ducks really like slugs, they will root them out and keep the gardens slug free.


----------



## tbone75

As bad as I want to do it.I need to go put that 210 back together and get rid of it:bang: Cliff you take it easy.Hope to yak later.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Talking to one of the fellow members here about a C-91 Homelite, Hope he writes me back. Would LOVE to have it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Talking to one of the fellow members here about a C-91 Homelite, Hope he writes me back. Would LOVE to have it.


 
It would make a great door stopper,...oh wait,..that is what Huskys are for..LOL The Homelite would smell better...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> It would make a great door stopper,...oh wait,..that is what Huskys are for..LOL The Homelite would smell better...LOL


 
That is for sure! Always wanted Bigger Homelite to run. Its 85cc, It'll sound alot better than an orange turd :msp_biggrin:
Jerry you dont have any bigger McCullochs or Homelites do you?


----------



## pioneerguy600

No Jason,..they only take up space, my collection mostly contains Pioneer saws with a couple of oddities tossed in. I gave away a nearly new Mac 797 a couple years back and got a couple of Titans in its place. I have passed on picking up other makes as they all take up storage space.


----------



## caleath

Just got up from a nap...no pain yet. Still numb for now. 

I like the old Homelites Jacob mostly the 1969-1975 era.


----------



## tbone75

Anyone run across a good used cylinder for a C9 let me know.Don't know I want to use it.Just play with it a bit LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

OK Jerry, thanks. I get any saw i can get my hands on... CAD at its best! 

Cliff- Yea they are some of my favorite too. My favorite chainsaw era, and muscle car era! :msp_biggrin:

John- I have a Cylinder off a C5, It needs a heli-coil for the spark plug threads.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I sort of like the 900 series saws, the 922 I got from my FIL has decent power for its size and I have a 925 that has been around for a long time,..I put new bars and chains on them and they cut really well. They are heavy by todays standards and I like cutting with my fleet of Stihl`s and SD`s much better.


----------



## caleath

I am sure looking forward to getting the 904 ron is sending. Old and heavy lots of power.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> OK Jerry, thanks. I get any saw i can get my hands on... CAD at its best!
> 
> Cliff- Yea they are some of my favorite too. My favorite chainsaw era, and muscle car era! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> John- I have a Cylinder off a C5, It needs a heli-coil for the spark plug threads.


 
Thanks a lot.But I want to stay with 85cc.The saw is all there and not in bad shape.It sat around way to long and the chrome is peeling off the cylinder.I know I can have it rechromed but can't see putting that kind of money into it.Not worth it to me LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron what the hell?Do you put wings on that carb top?Its here already? Thanks again


----------



## caleath

Up from another nap....whats been going on?


----------



## caleath

Ok getting bored...local is wearing off thank goodness.


I have been watching History channel all day. I think I want to come visit Jerry and see Oak Island. You up for it Jerry?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Ok getting bored...local is wearing off thank goodness.
> 
> 
> I have been watching History channel all day. I think I want to come visit Jerry and see Oak Island. You up for it Jerry?


 
Look out the pain is about to start LOL Hope not to bad?


----------



## caleath

I have pain pills and some hard liquor if it comes to it.


I will just be glad to feel my face and not chew on my tongue and cheek thinking its food. I am starving too. Only so much chocolate pudding and ramen noodles will hold me over.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I have pain pills and some hard liquor if it comes to it.
> 
> 
> I will just be glad to feel my face and not chew on my tongue and cheek thinking its food. I am starving too. Only so much chocolate pudding and ramen noodles will hold me over.


 
I know the feeling :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

I know for sure I wont be working on any saws for sure.


So how many other projects you have laying around over there.....?

Dont forget me on that 101. You need to get it running though you will like it.


----------



## tbone75

Got the PITA 210 back together.Cleaned it inside and out.Waiting for sealer to set up good before I try it.Going to give it back too.I gave him one back but he can have both LOL.He has a big band saw mill and I have some black walnut trees?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Got the PITA 210 back together.Cleaned it inside and out.Waiting for sealer to set up good before I try it.Going to give it back too.I gave him one back but he can have both LOL.He has a big band saw mill and I have some black walnut trees?:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I agree...good to have folks in high places.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I know for sure I wont be working on any saws for sure.
> 
> 
> So how many other projects you have laying around over there.....?
> 
> Dont forget me on that 101. You need to get it running though you will like it.


 
Well?Partnersx2 another Husky 350,Pioneer P28,064 x 2, Echo 280S,C9,101,Mini Mac LOL I think thats it right now?


----------



## tbone75

OL says come and eat.Back in a bit.


----------



## caleath

Rub it in John...rub it in.


----------



## caleath

Wife called and is bringing me some Wonton Soup and some fried rice.

So nah nah nah.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Ok getting bored...local is wearing off thank goodness.
> 
> 
> I have been watching History channel all day. I think I want to come visit Jerry and see Oak Island. You up for it Jerry?


 
Sure thing, .I have spent many a day on there back in the 60`s. They got some good results from a couple of core drill tests done since, in the late 70`s I think.


----------



## caleath

I love Templar history.


----------



## caleath

Randy I have been reading up on Wildthing races...


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Wife called and is bringing me some Wonton Soup and some fried rice.
> 
> So nah nah nah.


 
Sorry didn't think about you not able to eat.And I should have told you it was fish LOL GOOD STUFF !!


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Well?Partnersx2 another Husky 350,Pioneer P28,064 x 2, Echo 280S,C9,101,Mini Mac LOL I think thats it right now?


 
Don't you worry.I will not forget that 101 if I don't like it.Its all yours LOL


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Sorry didn't think about you not able to eat.And I should have told you it was fish LOL GOOD STUFF !!


 
At least it was fish..thats what you get.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Don't you worry.I will not forget that 101 if I don't like it.Its all yours LOL


 
Sounds good....I got a really nice Husky project for you.


----------



## caleath

Looks like RM is gonna get a ton of rain.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Sounds good....I got a really nice Husky project for you.


 
Husky ? Whats ya got? Might be willing to trade?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Husky ? Whats ya got? Might be willing to trade?


 
A bucket 266xp


----------



## caleath

ooops....not husky talk...jerry is watching.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> ooops....not husky talk...jerry is watching.


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

OL needs help BRB


----------



## caleath

ok...


Jerry you there?


----------



## roncoinc

BUUURRRPPP !!!! UURRRPP !! 
oh man,only could eat THREE platters of these !!
think i may give birth to an 066 in the mornin 
( smell the same as a stihl anyway  )







Oh jeez,,sorry cliff


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Tbone !! ,, hope that the right one,came off a leaf blower


----------



## pioneerguy600

That Island is surely haunted. I left there one morning around 5:15 and headed out to sea ,going up the coast to Terence Bay to deliver this newly acquired boat. First off the generator was not charging so I shut down the engine and pulled the geny apart, found stuck brushes, so freed them up and put back together, start up and now works fine but the fuel gauge shows near empty. Owner says the tank was filled two days ago and the boat has not moved since, I dip the tank and it shows about 3" in a 16" deep tank, turn around and go back to the marina, fill the tank, check for leaks, none so good to go, run bilge fan for a few mins and start up the engine. Away we go heading for mouth of the harbor all goes well for 15 mins and then I notice the aft floorboards are floating, we are closer to Big Tancook Island than shore so with two of us bailing with 5 gallon buckets and 2 bilge pumps running we make the island and I run er up on a slip beside a big wharf. The tide is rising so I find a fellow with a tractor that says go ahead and use it to pull the boat up above high tide level. Once on shore I see all the seamwork leaking badly from the garboards up to the waterline. Well there is a brand new deck mop and a big jar of whitelead on board, found a big wide screwdriver and a hammer and started calking the seams, same fellow with the tractor says you need a feather and I say I wish I had one. He leaves and returns shortly with a pair and a mallet. Now the work goes faster and in a little under an hour I have all the seams done, push the boat back into the water, return the tools and tractor with many thank yous. Backing away from the wharf the rudderstock jumps off its bearing on the keel, now the steering is no good, we have a big oar on board so I rig it for steering, no leaks so I head back to the marina, pull the boat out again and see what I need, head off to the one store town to see what I can find to replace the rudder stock bearing. The store has some 2" diameter washers about 1/4" thick and a 1 1/2" dia pipe nipple 4" long so I make my way back to Charlies place, he is away but I have a key to the shop, cut the 4" pipe nipple threads off both ends, weld the pipe to the washer, drill two holes for a couple of lag screws and I am on my way back to the cursed boat. Install my
steady and ship the rudderstock, brace the rudderstock down from the top so it can`t move upward again. Push off again and head back out to sea, now it is 2:30 and I will not make it to my destination before dark. Just clearing the harbor mouth the carburetor starts flooding really badly, shut down the engine and pull the carb apart, dump out water and grit/rust etc. Clean it up as best I could without comp air.
Reinstall the carb and fuel line, engine starts up and runs fine, pull the throttle wide open and again head for Terrence Bay, just off Peggy`s cove the engine starts overheating so I throttle back and start looking around the engine bay, I see two wheel valves, one is open the other is closed so I open the closed one and watch the coolant level. It remains steady and the temp gauge drops quickly. We were running on one cooling tube loop and when I opened the valve it allowed the second tube to flow coolant and exchange heat to the cold Atlantic water. Now I pull that durn throttle open as far as it can go, the boat is planing on 4' of the stern, engine turning 4,500 and I find the throttle stop, with a screwdriver I open the stop out to 5,000 rpm and that boat picks up more speed. I keep a wary eye on the driveshaft and turn the greasecup handle down two revolutions, she`s running steady and nearly skipping off the wave tops, just at sunset I round the Pennant Point lighthouse and make a beeline for the mouth of Terence Bay . I reach the mooring just as the moon brightens the night time sky, tie up the wretched little boat and row the tender to shore. 
Due to me being so late my drive has left without me and I am 2 hours drive from home, can it get any worse.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> ok...
> 
> 
> Jerry you there?


 
Sorry Cliff,..I was in another world...LOL


----------



## barneyrb

Dang Jerry, if that was your day it almost didn't pay you to get out of bed this morning......


----------



## pioneerguy600

barneyrb said:


> Dang Jerry, if that was your day it almost didn't pay you to get out of bed this morning......


 
That day was back around 1976, ..I`ve had too many days like that, you are right,..some days it does not pay to get out of bed...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Of course it could have been worse Jerry,,, you made it back alive so that is better


----------



## caleath

Back, just had a little solid,well sorta, food. I had some wonton soup and fried rice. Not too bad.

Jerry that day just sucked, I have had crappy days like that before.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry Cliff,..I was in another world...LOL


 
Thats ok Jerry...I am feeling the same way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Of course it could have been worse Jerry,,, you made it back alive so that is better


 
I have been in a lot worse situations but that was one haunted boat, it had sat on Oak Island for two years, think it picked up some ghouls.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Back, just had a little solid,well sorta, food. I had some wonton soup and fried rice. Not too bad.
> 
> Jerry that day just sucked, I have had crappy days like that before.


 
I`ve had crappy days before but that boat was posessed...LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been in a lot worse situations but that was one haunted boat, it had sat on Oak Island for two years, think it picked up some ghouls.


 


That would be something else. We spent the night on a haunted aircraft carrier one time. It was spooky for sure.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Back, just had a little solid,well sorta, food. I had some wonton soup and fried rice. Not too bad.
> 
> Jerry that day just sucked, I have had crappy days like that before.


 
I'm willing to share my clams with you ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been in a lot worse situations but that was one haunted boat, it had sat on Oak Island for two years, think it picked up some ghouls.


 
Well your still here so you havent ben in the worst YET !
i've been in some pretty ,uh,poor situations myself,no fun..glad thier all memories now eh ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Them clams are real tasty deep fried in batter.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> I'm willing to share my clams with you ??


 
Thanks for the offer Ron...you can keep those things. Now if you had some steak, we would be talking.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well your still here so you havent ben in the worst YET !
> i've been in some pretty ,uh,poor situations myself,no fun..glad thier all memories now eh ?


 
You and me both, could have went either way in a heartbeat, best not to dwell upon it.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them clams are real tasty deep fried in batter.


 
My kids love them fried. I dont eat anything that comes out of the water.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> My kids love them fried. I dont eat anything that comes out of the water.


 
You be a true landlubber then.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You be a true landlubber then.


 
Sad huh...I love the ocean too. We visited my uncle in Fla when my son was 9mnths old. He has a Prindle catamaran...I could have stayed out there all day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> sad huh...i love the ocean too. We visited my uncle in fla when my son was 9mnths old. He has a prindle catamaran...i could have stayed out there all day.


 
yep,..but you get tired of it after a couple of months.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> yep,..but you get tired of it after a couple of months.


 
I do like the cold better...I love to sail thought. When he lived in Texas we used to race that boat. It was a ton of fun. I might need to get one of those some day.


----------



## caleath

I think thats why I liked Alaska so much. I got a nice dose of it all.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them clams are real tasty deep fried in batter.


 
Sometime try mixing in some pancake batter to the mix


----------



## pioneerguy600

Alaska,...now you`re talking!! The winters are too long but the rest I could take easily.


----------



## caleath

I was on the Keni...it was a blast. I could very easily live there.


Except for the bugs...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Sometime try mixing in some pancake batter to the mix


 
I make all my batters for deep frying and even for pan frying, I have experimented for most of my life and now have some good ones. On our backwoods campouts all the guys want me to do the cooking...LOL. They will do all the carrying and wood gathering etc ,as long as I will cook for them...LOL


----------



## caleath

I would love to retire there. No way that will happen.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I make all my batters for deep frying and even for pan frying, I have experimented for most of my life and now have some good ones. On our backwoods campouts all the guys want me to do the cooking...LOL. They will do all the carrying and wood gathering etc ,as long as I will cook for them...LOL


 
I love deep fried food...not good for me. Anyone make hotwater cornbread?


----------



## caleath

Ron at least all that sea food is good for you. I just cant stand the smell.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> My kids love them fried. I dont eat anything that comes out of the water.


 
Landlubber is NOT a strong enough word !!
i wonder if it may be just because of the lack of quality of what he can get ??
stores give haddock a shelf life of 30 days 
lobsters in holding tanks so long they starve to death..
oysters for months and lose all thier moisture..
of course living down south with only warm water fish to eat 
even the saltwater fish down south only qualifies for catfood..
Trying a mid winter north atlantic deep fried shrimp still wriggling while peeling it could maybe change his mind


----------



## caleath

Gulf seafood mostly. I have tried stuff in San Francisco and other places.

Honestly its the smell I dont care for.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ron at least all that sea food is good for you. I just cant stand the smell.


 
Smell ??? what smell ??
the smell of a fresh ocean breeze ?? 
the smell of salt water ??
if seafood "smells" it is no longer edible !!


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Dawg !!
your seafood smell ??


----------



## caleath

Straight out of the water smell.. just dont care for it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

During my trip up there I drove out from Anchorage all over the Keni, Seward, Homer ,Soldotna, Sterling and Seldovia to name a few.


----------



## caleath

Jerry maybe I need to open a saw shop in Alaska when I retire. Maybe get an rv with an enclosed trailer shop and travel around.


----------



## pioneerguy600

North Pacific Halibuit,..need I say anymore???


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Jerry maybe I need to open a saw shop in Alaska when I retire. Maybe get an rv with an enclosed trailer shop and travel around.


 
You would definitely need to travel, a float plane would be very handy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gold is king in Alaska, go big or stay home.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Straight out of the water smell.. just dont care for it.


 
How do you stand yourself after you take a shower ????

LOL !!!!! 
how can you stand the smell of the whole world after it rains ???
you been sniffin the wrong fish 
I'm not a big fish eater myself but there are some things when fresh are just to tasty to pass up..


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> How do you stand yourself after you take a shower ????
> 
> LOL !!!!!
> how can you stand the smell of the whole world after it rains ???
> you been sniffin the wrong fish
> I'm not a big fish eater myself but there are some things when fresh are just to tasty to pass up..


 

I love fresh rain smell.....

I have had Aligator before ...I liked it.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I love deep fried food...not good for me. Anyone make hotwater cornbread?


 
Cornbread ????
dont eat chicken/pig/cow food..
cornbread like grazing in my dirt driveway 
cornbread makes a good filler for concrete tho..


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You would definitely need to travel, a float plane would be very handy.


 
We used a DeHaviland beaver while I was there. That was some kind of fun.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Cornbread ????
> dont eat chicken/pig/cow food..
> cornbread like grazing in my dirt driveway
> cornbread makes a good filler for concrete tho..


 
Now Ron,......you`re right...LOL


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Cornbread ????
> dont eat chicken/pig/cow food..
> cornbread like grazing in my dirt driveway
> cornbread makes a good filler for concrete tho..


 
Down here talk like that would get you in some kind of trouble.

If you add some beans ....whooo weee


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now Ron,......you`re right...LOL


 
you guys aint right.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> We used a DeHaviland beaver while I was there. That was some kind of fun.


 
Single engined float plane, flew thousands of miles in them. Helped my buddy refurbish a Twin Otter we brought home from Labrador, nearly crashed into the Gulf of St Lawrence on the way back.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff,..we don`t eat no corn nothin down this way, our teeth are`n spaced right...LOL


----------



## caleath

I was in King Salmon area...had a blast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The trees are real small in most of Alaska, only some decent sized ones along the coast. A 026 with a 12" bar would be a big enough saw for the interior.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cliff,..we don`t eat no corn nothin down this way, our teeth are`n spaced right...LOL


 
No corn at all...wholy crap...how do you guys live?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I was in King Salmon area...had a blast.


 
One of the fly in camps?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> No corn at all...wholy crap...how do you guys live?


 
Corn,..that`s what we feed the farm animals, ...don`t they make ethanol from that stuff?


----------



## caleath

I guess they have a very short growing season there.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> One of the fly in camps?


 
Yep was a learning experience for sure. I would do it again for sure....but with different guys. The air service was great, the guys I went with...not so good. One of those really bad life lessons.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey Tbone !! ,, hope that the right one,came off a leaf blower


 
Yes sir its the right one!! Thanks again


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hey Dawg !!
> your seafood smell ??




No Ron....when it smells we call it bait.....LOL!!


----------



## caleath

Anyone have a line on a 100cc Homelite project yet? 



Not sure why I got an itch for one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Yep was a learning experience for sure. I would do it again for sure....but with different guys. The air service was great, the guys I went with...not so good. One of those really bad life lessons.


 
Kenai River?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Kenai River?


 
Yep...

I am not sure exactly where I was...about 45 mins flight from King Salmon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No Ron....when it smells we call it bait.....LOL!!


 
Sea bugs like smelly bait.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The crew you are with make or break the trip.


----------



## caleath

So Ron how is that Dolmar running...?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> The crew you are with make or break the trip.


 
Amen to that one brother....that trip would have been great if not for that.

I thought I knew these guys better...but I didnt...one freaked out on me badly.

Oh well. Live and learn. Hard lesson to learn that far out in the boonies.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sea bugs like smelly bait.


 
Yep smellier the better for bugs....


----------



## tbone75

Corn Bread and beans Yummy!! I grew up on that stuff.To poor for much else back then.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Anyone have a line on a 100cc Homelite project yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why I got an itch for one.


 
I had a 3100 G at one time but I had no interest in it, sold it to buy a 090.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Man, I missed page "666" lol


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> Amen to that one brother....that trip would have been great if not for that.
> 
> I thought I knew these guys better...but I didnt...one freaked out on me badly.
> 
> Oh well. Live and learn. Hard lesson to learn that far out in the boonies.




What did he freak out for!! You wasn't playing "dueling banjos" were you???


----------



## caleath

Cantdog said:


> What did he freak out for!! You wasn't playing "dueling banjos" were you???


 
Man story is so long....just suffice to say he didnt get things the way he wanted...

I could write a book from that trip.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Amen to that one brother....that trip would have been great if not for that.
> 
> I thought I knew these guys better...but I didnt...one freaked out on me badly.
> 
> Oh well. Live and learn. Hard lesson to learn that far out in the boonies.


 
All of the bad characteristics come out of guy`s on long trips away from all the conveiniences. On a 45 day trek I seen a lot of bad stuff come from guys you would not have expected it from.


----------



## tbone75

My Dad was on a carrier in the navy.Prop plane mech. Hated every second of being on board but loved all the ports he seen.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> All of the bad characteristics come out of guy`s on long trips away from all the conveiniences. On a 45 day trek I seen a lot of bad stuff come from guys you would not have expected it from.


 
yeah thats for sure...I would probably have been better off with strangers.

One reason I have learned to never depend on anyone for anything. Its not a very positive outlook...but I am seldom disappointed anymore.

I did get a nice Caribou that hangs over my fireplace to this day. A constant reminder to me, My son and dad and brothers are all I would hunt with anymore.


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> Man story is so long....just suffice to say he didnt get things the way he wanted...
> 
> I could write a book from that trip.


 


LOL!! Yeah it gets wierd sometimes when everyone is left to their own devises. I've worked a few jobs where it's 12hrs on 12 off seven days a week for weeks and weeks, only seeing the same faces day in and day out. Makes for some interesting conversations....sometimes real short ones too...LOL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys. Been out in the shop doing some major cleanup. After my conversation with Cliff the other night I decided to clean my shop out. Jacked the center of the roof tonight and put in 4x4's and started to shuffle things around. It should look pretty good when it's done. No projects until it's done.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening guys. Been out in the shop doing some major cleanup. After my conversation with Cliff the other night I decided to clean my shop out. Jacked the center of the roof tonight and put in 4x4's and started to shuffle things around. It should look pretty good when it's done. No projects until it's done.


 
We need pictures to "Stupidvize" lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can easily see how mutiny`s came about on long trips.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good for you Jim, I too did a lot of cleaning up in the shop today. 
I also learned that I forgot how to stick weld...


----------



## caleath

Thats for sure Jerry, this guy literally wigged out. He was a police officer. I would have thought he could manage stress better than he did. I am almost convinced he was an alcoholic and going that long without booze got to him.

If I could have shot him and got away with it I would have.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> We need pictures to "Stupidvize" lol


 
No pictures until it is done, too embarrassed right now to show it. Hate it when it gets that messy. It usually happens this time of year when I am not out there as much and all the spring outside work is being done. Of course this year has been a complete washout. Man I have to do some major catching up to see what's been going on.


----------



## Cantdog

Well guys I'm off to the covers. Got an appointment 4hrs to the westerd in the AM tomorrow. Just managed to sweet talk the Saab 9-5 away from the wife rather than take the truck LOL!! Now I gots ta pay....LOL!! willingly....:msp_wink:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lucky you Robin..


----------



## caleath

A good shop cleaning makes me feel good. I just wish I had a bigger one to keep clean.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff,...I have seen guys wig out for a lot less. Just imagine 20 days without salt or pepper, no spices, just bland food.


----------



## jimdad07

Have a good time Robin. To rest of you: corn bread is the best. Shame on yous for using it in concrete:msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Holy Shat, ...one of my favorite northern communities is on fire, the whole shebang may go up in flames.
Slave Lake, Alberta.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Holy Shat, ...one of my favorite northern communities is on fire, the whole shebang may go up in flames.
> Slave Lake, Alberta.


 
Wow! Will be praying for them tonight!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Holy Shat, ...one of my favorite northern communities is on fire, the whole shebang may go up in flames.
> Slave Lake, Alberta.


 
The whole town? That's not good.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cliff,...I have seen guys wig out for a lot less. Just imagine 20 days without salt or pepper, no spices, just bland food.


 
Thats why I am a bit of a loner..I dont do crowds very well....I prefer to work alone most of the time.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Have a good time Robin. To rest of you: corn bread is the best. Shame on yous for using it in concrete:msp_tongue:


 
You know thats right Jim...


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Holy Shat, ...one of my favorite northern communities is on fire, the whole shebang may go up in flames.
> Slave Lake, Alberta.


 
Structure fires?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Thats why I am a bit of a loner..I dont do crowds very well....I prefer to work alone most of the time.


 
About the same here Cliff, that's why I like the commercial HVAC and refrigeration so much, I am usually on my own with no one to bother me.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Thats why I am a bit of a loner..I dont do crowds very well....I prefer to work alone most of the time.


 
Agree with you on that.I like it best working alone.Hate crowds!Thats why I live out in the sticks LOL


----------



## caleath

Jim I am not sure why I am that way. There is a guy at work that has to constantly have someone to talk to and work with. Its a pain for sure.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Agree with you on that.I like it best working alone.Hate crowds!Thats why I live out in the sticks LOL


 
Funny and we all get on here and chat...ironic huh?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> You know thats right Jim...


 
That makes 3 of us


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Wow! Will be praying for them tonight!


 
Me to, 30 sq km gone up and 7000 people sent running.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> The whole town? That's not good.


 
The Whole Town,..looks real bad from here.


----------



## caleath

Wow thats bad Jerry.


----------



## caleath

Fire destroys 40% of Slave Lake - Edmonton - CBC News


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have relatives living there!!


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Jim I am not sure why I am that way. There is a guy at work that has to constantly have someone to talk to and work with. Its a pain for sure.


 
I think it is more a state of mind than anything else. I am about the same as you with the basic mistrust of people, it comes a lot from my upbringing and family life, the only person in this world you can count on is yourself, you make your own way and your own luck and hope to meet good folks along the way.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Funny and we all get on here and chat...ironic huh?


 
Never dreamed I would ever get on a computer and talk to people?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have relatives living there!!


 
Praying for them...I am surprised with all the rain they would have wildfires.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have relatives living there!!


 
Man I hope there OK ?Jerry


----------



## caleath

Good bunch of guys here.


----------



## jimdad07

That's some pretty nasty damage up there. Hope everyone makes it out all right.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Good bunch of guys here.


 
Thats the truth.Some truley great people on here.I hope some day to meet some of you guys.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I do agree Cliff, Love this bunch here! (Not in a weird way! HAHA)
Always gave me a laugh when i was sad, And always gave me advice when i needed it! thanks again guys Heres to you all!


----------



## caleath

Me too John...


What part of Ohio do you live in...?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Whew,..good news, they have made it to Edmonton, no word on their home.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Me too John...
> 
> 
> What part of Ohio do you live in...?


 
A little S&E 60 miles east of Columbus


----------



## pioneerguy600

As far as I can find out there has been no persons lost, a lot of them got out by the skin on their teeth. What a terrible loss of property though.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whew,..good news, they have made it to Edmonton, no word on their home.


 
Good news Jerry!!


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whew,..good news, they have made it to Edmonton, no word on their home.


 
I was just looking at that fire Jerry. What devastation.

We will pray for those folks.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whew,..good news, they have made it to Edmonton, no word on their home.


 
Thats good news.


----------



## Cantdog

Just dropped backin for a sec. That's hard to fathom..that kind of thorough devestation..seems to be a lot of it going around this spring. Glad your folks are Ok Jerry hope their property is as well. Nite.....


----------



## jimdad07

It would be great to get all of us together some day, could have a lot of fun running some saws. BTW, I just read a good thread on making base gaskets with paper, I think I will have to use that one.


----------



## caleath

My mom used to live near Cleveland. I have been to Cincinnati too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My relatives are safe but I am also praying for the rest of them up there. Evidently it has been very dry in that area this spring. It was a call from my MIL that alerted me to this disaster.


----------



## caleath

File folder works too.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> My relatives are safe but I am also praying for the rest of them up there. Evidently it has been very dry in that area this spring. It was a call from my MIL that alerted me to this disaster.


 
I hope all turns out well. It has been a terrible spring all over the world this year. Hope the summer turns things around for people.


----------



## caleath

someone hates me...they dropped of a eager beaver to fix:msp_ohmy:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> It would be great to get all of us together some day, could have a lot of fun running some saws. BTW, I just read a good thread on making base gaskets with paper, I think I will have to use that one.


 
THAT WOULD BE FUN! lol Wish we all lived closer.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> My mom used to live near Cleveland. I have been to Cincinnati too.


 
Been to both one time or another.Can't say i liked it LOL To many people and the trafic!!! Been up to Cleveland a few times to do that F word out of Port Clinton on Erie.Love that!!


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> someone hates me...they dropped of a eager beaver to fix:msp_ohmy:


 
They're worse than Orange turds. I hate them things.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> someone hates me...they dropped of a eager beaver to fix:msp_ohmy:


 
Everyone send Cliff the mini-macs LOL


----------



## caleath

Do you guys thing a 20 inch orange GB bar would be ok for my 034? Its .063gauge and most of my others are .050?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks for all the support guys, this site contains a lot of great fellows and it shows every day but certainly every time there is a crisis.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Everyone send Cliff the mini-macs LOL


 
Dont make me post your pm John.....:msp_tongue:


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks for all the support guys, this site contains a lot of great fellows and it shows every day but certainly every time there is a crisis.


 
Np Jerry...not much we can do from here, fire is bad stuff for sure.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Do you guys thing a 20 inch orange GB bar would be ok for my 034? Its .063gauge and most of my others are .050?


 
Should work all right. I like to keep all my chain the same on my saws that I can inner change the bars on, keeps it simple.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am running a 20" Stihl bar on the 034 I ported. The gauge does not matter cept it makes it harder to keep separate chains on hand.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am running a 20" Stihl bar on the 034 I ported. The gauge does not matter cept it makes it harder to keep separate chains on hand.


 
It sucks too...I like the look of those orange bars...it was only 30 bucks too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got 2 new carbs today in the mail, should make a couple of Orange turds run better. Hope to see them leave the shop for a good long time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

30. bucks for a 20" bar is sweet.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Dont make me post your pm John.....:msp_tongue:


 
Its OK everyone here knows I like orange turds LOL Whos got Cliffs address? I got 3 plus parts of mini-macs to send him LOL


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Its OK everyone here knows I like orange turds LOL Whos got Cliffs address? I got 3 plus parts of mini-macs to send him LOL


 
Now John I used to like you:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> It sucks too...I like the look of those orange bars...it was only 30 bucks too.


 
Everyone see this! Cliff likes ORANGE !!


----------



## caleath

Orange bars...not the same deal....too bad its 063


----------



## pioneerguy600

Send all them mini Macs to Jim,...he knows how to dispose of them properly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, been good yacking this evening,..Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Pain pill working me over too....night guys...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, been good yacking this evening,..Nytol.


 
Have a good one Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Hows the teeth doing Cliff?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Its OK everyone here knows I like orange turds LOL Whos got Cliffs address? I got 3 plus parts of mini-macs to send him LOL


 
Might be able to get a hold of that address John, I think Cliff needs a little more yellow snow in his life.:msp_smile:


----------



## jimdad07

It's about that time for me too guys, good night guys...and Cliff...have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Hows the teeth doing Cliff?


 
Better than I thought it would. I went to bed but just got back up.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All Guess what??? It's raining here!!! Again!!!!More!!!

Hope you can sleep in this morning Cliff...

Road Trip today.....soon as I get the chores done..about 250 miles each way...glad to be taking the car @(35 mpg) rather than the truck @(15mpg) and figured at $4.00/gal +/-...OH well there will be saws at the halfway point LOLOL!!!

I'll report back this evening.....Have a good and safe day everyone...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Morning All Guess what??? It's raining here!!! Again!!!!More!!!
> 
> Hope you can sleep in this morning Cliff...
> 
> Road Trip today.....soon as I get the chores done..about 250 miles each way...glad to be taking the car @(35 mpg) rather than the truck @(15mpg) and figured at $4.00/gal +/-...OH well there will be saws at the halfway point LOLOL!!!
> 
> I'll report back this evening.....Have a good and safe day everyone...


 
You aint left yet ?? 
gotta run down the store for some supplies,will be back in plenty of time tho,only 2 miles away.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, Ron... saws sound good. :msp_biggrin:
Now Robin in your sig when you say "80 Jonsereds" Does that mean like... 80 Jonsered chainsaws?


----------



## roncoinc

Bad fire,see they been missing all the rain there..expecting more from lightning strikes.. each area has it's own natural disaters i guess.

Cliff likes orange ? AND eager beavers ? LOL !!
Dolmar runs as good as you saw in the video Cliff.
gonna pull it down and see about that p&c with the grinder,i bet they left a lot to be had there 
Your saw should be there soon,they said "remote" area takes longer..

Robin said he be here about noontime,do i have enough time to straighten out shop ?? heck no !! he gets to see it in full glory !! LOL !!

damned turkey coming up to the deck and eating the blossoms off my strawberry plants !  maybe get some cornbread and see if that dont choke em up some , probly bind em up so bad they wont be able to fly after they drink some and it turns to crete ! 

Be interesting to see what Jim thinks about his box when it gets there


----------



## caleath

they will probably like the cornbread Ron...


Remote area huh I am only 2 hours from one of the largest metropolitan areas in this part of the country. Oh well..I like it that way.


Mouth feels ok this am a bit more sore if that makes sense. I had ice cream last night after soup...sure was good. I might venture into something more solid today.


Oh and its a Mac Cat afterall..probably just as bad.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> they will probably like the cornbread Ron...
> 
> 
> Remote area huh I am only 2 hours from one of the largest metropolitan areas in this part of the country. Oh well..I like it that way.
> 
> 
> Mouth feels ok this am a bit more sore if that makes sense. I had ice cream last night after soup...sure was good. I might venture into something more solid today.
> 
> 
> Oh and its a Mac Cat afterall..probably just as bad.


 
If you have to take that cat apart for fuel lines watch how they go,easy to pinch them !


----------



## caleath

I am hoping I dont have too....we will see though.


----------



## tbone75

That PITA 210 is giving me fits!Acts like an air leak some where?Its impossible to get a hose on it for a vac test.So just got to tear it down again:mad2: I hate fixing something twice.LOL  Just had an idea may be able to test it yet?Pull the carb and hook into the impulse behind it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pull your vac through the sparkplug hole.


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning all, Ron... saws sound good. :msp_biggrin:
> Now Robin in your sig when you say "80 Jonsereds" Does that mean like... 80 Jonsered chainsaws?




LOLOL!!! No Jacob.....Jonsereds is not the plural of Jonsered. That was the spelling of original name before they were bought out by Electrolux and that company dropped the "S". All the jonsereds in my sig are pre E-lux except the 630 and that one is a Jonsered.

The 80 is the model name as well as the size as in 80CCs


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pull your vac through the sparkplug hole.


 
Forgot about that?DUH LOL Need to make me an adapter.No biggie.


----------



## caleath

Just up from a long nap...hungry might try some solid food tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

How`s the chompers feelin Cliff?


----------



## caleath

Not too bad Jerry, no just terrible pain yet. Just very sore.


----------



## Cantdog

Just got back from my roadtrip.....448 miles round trip from Bay Road Woodworking to Roncoinc. and back again. Good day..got to meet Ron finally face to face.....excellent guy and very hospitable (thanks for the offer of a foamy beverage had I not had to drive another 224 miles I would have gladly accepted....I was kinda thirsty!!!) Got to look over the "Myerized" 394 and various other saws. Ron has alot of saws in a fairly small space. I picked up a nice 52E Jonsereds...a scored 451E Jonsered.. and real, real used 49SP from Ron...Long way to go but I am real happy with the way it all came out. Kinda checked them out back at the shop..very pleased with the 52E pretty low hr, nice bar, good comp...very easy to make a sweet runner I think. The 451E is sitting with my other three 451s..not one of them is the same as any of the others..LOLOL!! Funny little saws but I will end up with at least two runners from the four..one with heated handles (thanks for the switch Ron) and the other without. The 49 looked like it had been to hell and back , worn and battered, very little comp but when I pulled the muffler the piston is not scored so I'll know more when I pull the cyl...might just be a good piston..the one part that is very hard to find for these saws...who knows... but parts is parts as they say. 

Anyway a big thanks to Ron for everything...wish I could have stuck around longer and helped with that Yeager but it's probably just as well...I'd still be there talking saws (loudly)!!!!!!LOL!! Thanks again Ron we'll meet again I'm sure...


----------



## caleath

Sounds like you had a good time Robin. Ron didnt get you to eat some of those clams did he?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sounds like you had a good road trip Robin, meeting another member has always been a big + to any trip I have made. Good haul on the Jonsereds, never can have too many spare parts..LOL


----------



## tbone75

Pics on the way Cliff


----------



## caleath

yep meeting another member is a big plus...I have only got to meet Randy B so far. It was a quick meet. We will have GTG here next year and hopefully get to meet more members.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Pics on the way Cliff


 
Sounds good John


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Just got back from my roadtrip.....448 miles round trip from Bay Road Woodworking to Roncoinc. and back again. Good day..got to meet Ron finally face to face.....excellent guy and very hospitable (thanks for the offer of a foamy beverage had I not had to drive another 224 miles I would have gladly accepted....I was kinda thirsty!!!) Got to look over the "Myerized" 394 and various other saws. Ron has alot of saws in a fairly small space. I picked up a nice 52E Jonsereds...a scored 451E Jonsered.. and real, real used 49SP from Ron...Long way to go but I am real happy with the way it all came out. Kinda checked them out back at the shop..very pleased with the 52E pretty low hr, nice bar, good comp...very easy to make a sweet runner I think. The 451E is sitting with my other three 451s..not one of them is the same as any of the others..LOLOL!! Funny little saws but I will end up with at least two runners from the four..one with heated handles (thanks for the switch Ron) and the other without. The 49 looked like it had been to hell and back , worn and battered, very little comp but when I pulled the muffler the piston is not scored so I'll know more when I pull the cyl...might just be a good piston..the one part that is very hard to find for these saws...who knows... but parts is parts as they say.
> 
> Anyway a big thanks to Ron for everything...wish I could have stuck around longer and helped with that Yeager but it's probably just as well...I'd still be there talking saws (loudly)!!!!!!LOL!! Thanks again Ron we'll meet again I'm sure...


 
A few Yeager bombs would have fixed you right up.LOL


----------



## Cantdog

No he didn't offer any clams.... keepin them all to himself I imagine..LOL! Just as well I ate them four, five days a week year round growing up on the island...clam chowder, clam fritters..clams ...clams...clams!! I remember in Feb my father and I using push poles to clear away the ice cakes as the tide went out to expose the flats so we could dig the tide for supper.... The only way my parents didn't cook them was as steamers and that's the only way I'll eat them now. LOL!! That kind of stuff sticks in the memory for a long time!!LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> A few Yeager bombs would have fixed you right up.LOL



LOL Yes they would.....but I wouldn't be here now!!!! I'd still be in another state talking loudly (about saws) LOL!!!


----------



## caleath

Did you leave Ron drinking them? I havent seen him on here yet.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sounds like you had a good road trip Robin, meeting another member has always been a big + to any trip I have made. Good haul on the Jonsereds, never can have too many spare parts..LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Yep it was a good day...good to meet Ron and his friend (sorry I'm awful with names) alot of rain on the way...long drive but good to get out on the road by yourself once in a while. Just can't have to many parts for saws no longer built!!! Checked out the BIG turd you sent Ron and couple of nice old Pioneers he had stashed away..


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> Did you leave Ron drinking them? I havent seen him on here yet.




LOL!! It looked like they might have been heading that way!!!! But I left before there was anything more than talk!! He might just be eating clams....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron has a lot of saws,...that would be a good place for me to stay away from..LOL


----------



## caleath

Oh wow...Pioneers stashed...did you hear that Jerry. It would be ok for me to go..no Stihls.


----------



## roncoinc

Ron's here !!
heck,a couple shots of yagi aint nuthin..
after Robin left i went back to the shop and got a dead strimmer going and a leaf blower somebody found at the dump 

Just before Robin pulled in a friend,Brian came in to pick up his saw..
I thot when he saw brian he might turn around and leave !!
Brian is homeless and unemployed,all he has left after his ex took everything is his car..all he does is cut wood with a borrowed saw to make money..he moves a borrowed splitter around the lot by hand too.lives in a camper on a friends land.. he looks like it too,beat up bad by life but stills spends 1/2 day sunday at church and spends many hours there working for free..kind of a scary looking guy but super nice.

Had a good time with the Dawg,except for phone calls and not enuf space in the shop and not enuf time..
best part is i got some junk GONE !!


----------



## caleath

Got rid of some junk huh...you dont have any but that funny orange smelly stuff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron has a few Pioneers, that would get my intrest. We have conversed over a couple of them, leaky fuel tank comes to mind.


----------



## caleath

I do wish more saw freaks lived closer by...but a good thing they dont...I get all the saws around here so far.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ron's here !!
> heck,a couple shots of yagi aint nuthin..
> after Robin left i went back to the shop and got a dead strimmer going and a leaf blower somebody found at the dump
> 
> Just before Robin pulled in a friend,Brian came in to pick up his saw..
> I thot when he saw brian he might turn around and leave !!
> Brian is homeless and unemployed,all he has left after his ex took everything is his car..all he does is cut wood with a borrowed saw to make money..he moves a borrowed splitter around the lot by hand too.lives in a camper on a friends land.. he looks like it too,beat up bad by life but stills spends 1/2 day sunday at church and spends many hours there working for free..kind of a scary looking guy but super nice.
> 
> Had a good time with the Dawg,except for phone calls and not enuf space in the shop and not enuf time..
> best part is i got some junk GONE !!


 
Like they say never judge a book by its cover.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Oh wow...Pioneers stashed...did you hear that Jerry. It would be ok for me to go..no Stihls.


 
Dawg,,you dont bark a word about stihl's !!
I know he didnt get to see all the pioneers  A P28 staring him in the face i bet he missed ??

had a mini off/on/off switch he is going to try to use as a handle heater switch in one of his saws..i got more electronic parts than saws,,,,thousands of parts !!


----------



## caleath

So ron have a good 670 Johnsreds cylinder....? For some dumb reason I got a set of cases on Ebay.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron has a few Pioneers, that would get my intrest. We have conversed over a couple of them, leaky fuel tank comes to mind.


 
You have to many of them anyway Jerry,,you can have another 600 if you want to try welding two feet of oil tank ??
remember THAT one ??


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I do wish more saw freaks lived closer by...but a good thing they dont...I get all the saws around here so far.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I have only met one member so far.Got a Ryobi and box full of mac 320s?He got me on them macs!Took them home and just had to make them run LOL Little PITA saws :yoyo:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have only met one member so far.Got a Ryobi and box full of mac 320s?He got me on them macs!Took them home and just had to make them run LOL Little PITA saws :yoyo:


 
Got any ryobie parts ??


----------



## caleath

First solid food....who would have tought that grilled cheese would taste so good.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Dawg,,you dont bark a word about stihl's !!
> I know he didnt get to see all the pioneers  A P28 staring him in the face i bet he missed ??
> 
> had a mini off/on/off switch he is going to try to use as a handle heater switch in one of his saws..i got more electronic parts than saws,,,,thousands of parts !!




LOL One thing your shop and mine have in common is that there is so much stuff you can't see the forest for the trees as it were.

Brian seemed like a real nice guy.... didn't bother me none. None of us is real pretty at this stage!! LOLOL!!! I coulda been talking with a couple of my friends from up here...all seemed pretty normal to me.....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

You are right Ron,...I have too many Pioneers,..I have every running model that I want and dozens of the ones I never wanted...LOL


----------



## caleath

Hey I am still pretty


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> First solid food....who would have tought that grilled cheese would taste so good.


 
Sounds much better than a mouthful of corn, even corn bread.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Hey I am still pretty


 
Pretty what ????


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sounds much better than a mouthful of corn, even corn bread.


 
Cliff said turkeys like corn bread,,what ARE you implying Jerry ??


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sounds much better than a mouthful of corn, even corn bread.


 
You dont know what you are missing.


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> Hey I am still pretty




LOL!!you may well be....but I was talking about Brian, Ron and myself!! Quite a crew.....some gray hair.....actually quite a bit of gray hair...totaled up... LOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

What I don`t know will never hurt me, don`t want to eat no corn anything.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Pretty what ????


 
Well if you have to ask...me


----------



## pioneerguy600

Corn makes good fish bait,..it imitates fish eggs.


----------



## caleath

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!you may well be....but I was talking about Brian, Ron and myself!! Quite a crew.....some gray hair.....actually quite a bit of gray hair...totaled up... LOLOL!!!!!!


 
I am getting there..if I can keep my hair long enough to go grey


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> You dont know what you are missing.


 
Cliff,,i cant tell ya how many times i have tried it and everytime found it terrible..
the definition for insanity is repeating an event the same way multiple times and expecting a different outcome.
and YES i will probly try it agin sometime and expect a different outcome


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hear corn whisky is pretty, "raw".


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Cliff,,i cant tell ya how many times i have tried it and everytime found it terrible..
> the definition for insanity is repeating an event the same way multiple times and expecting a different outcome.
> and YES i will probly try it agin sometime and expect a different outcome


 
You have to have some fat woman south of the mason dixon line make it for you. 

My grandma used to make mexican cornbread ...whew that stuff was good.

Hot water cornbread is fried. Its alot like a hushpuppie.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> You have to have some fat woman south of the mason dixon line make it for you.
> 
> My grandma used to make mexican cornbread ...whew that stuff was good.
> 
> Hot water cornbread is fried. Its alot like a hushpuppie.


 
Well at least we agree on the fried corn bread tasting like an old shoe !!  and that not much better than dried out concrete mix !


----------



## caleath

You have to eat it with good stuff too...like beans, chili etc.


----------



## Cantdog

I'm fading early...big supper and a couple Goslings and coke put me over the edge. Long day for this puppy...Nite....Thanks again Ron nice to meet you face to face....I'll put up some pics of what those end up as......


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys, Got the rings in my 046. But i got it started. It smokes alittle (But tahts becuase i put 2 cycle oil in it to lubricate it.) But It fired up on the 2 pull  But when i rev it up it acts like its under load, like the chain break is on? It has monstrous compression! But when i take the spark plug out and pull it over it turns just fine. Jerry, Ron... anyone have any idea whats going on?


----------



## caleath

Robin you have any Johnsreds advice for me? I have lowball bid on some cases for the 670 and got them.


----------



## caleath

Boy this place emptied out faster than my bowels after eating chili all day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was just outside reading the thread where the fellow from Vietnam wants to buy 028 and 038 chainsaws and cases, ..its just plain hillarious...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys, Got the rings in my 046. But i got it started. It smokes alittle (But tahts becuase i put 2 cycle oil in it to lubricate it.) But It fired up on the 2 pull  But when i rev it up it acts like its under load, like the chain break is on? It has monstrous compression! But when i take the spark plug out and pull it over it turns just fine. Jerry, Ron... anyone have any idea whats going on?



So you have it running but it won`t rev up? Check your muffler screen.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was just outside reading the thread where the fellow from Vietnam wants to buy 028 and 038 chainsaws and cases, ..its just plain hilrarious...LOL


 
?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Go check it out Cliff, near top of the page surely...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got any ryobie parts ??


 
Only weedwacker parts for ryobi.And one good running saw LOL


----------



## caleath

Wow...thats funny.


----------



## caleath

I have a friend that was a missionary in Africa. Chainsaws are an premium item there. A new saw is almost un heard of. So they get by with stuff you cant imagine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We had some picts up on here a couple of years ago about illegal 090`s, many of them from Africa and other third world countries, they had them wired together with bits of wire, string and tape, many parts missing altogether but still running.


----------



## tbone75

Ron you need a Ryobi saw?Got a good one to trade?And 2 Homelites a Ranger&Bandit you need a muffler off of.But they both run good?Don't want to part them out.


----------



## SawGarage

Cantdog said:


> Good day..got to meet Ron finally face to face.....excellent guy and very hospitable. Got to look over the "Myerized" 394 and various other saws. Ron has alot of saws in a fairly small space. The 49...might just be a good piston..the one part that is very hard to find for these saws...who knows... but parts is parts as they say.
> 
> Anyway a big thanks to Ron for everything...wish I could have stuck around longer



Ron is a good guy!! I think that ALL the screws on the shop floor AREN'T JUST from the saws, though :hmm3grin2orange: oke:

That 394 runs DAMN good... I bet even better with the new bar/chain on it, RIGHT RON!!??!   

Ron and I traded a box of 51 parts, a locked up 365 crankcase, and a 266se for a almost new 28" husky bar/chain, and some green paper with dead presidents. It was a good day, with a good guy! We're due again soon. :biggrinbounce2:


Robin, 

I should have a couple smaller Jonsereds parts...I'm thinking 49-52 top ends, etc..

let me know if you need something. 




roncoinc said:


> You have to many of them anyway Jerry,,you can have another 600 if you want to try welding two feet of oil tank ??
> remember THAT one ??



I do!! :bang:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys, Got the rings in my 046. But i got it started. It smokes alittle (But tahts becuase i put 2 cycle oil in it to lubricate it.) But It fired up on the 2 pull  But when i rev it up it acts like its under load, like the chain break is on? It has monstrous compression! But when i take the spark plug out and pull it over it turns just fine. Jerry, Ron... anyone have any idea whats going on?


 ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Check your muffler screen....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Check your muffler screen....


 
Done, clean as a whistle. Still doing it, is it just setting in the rings?


----------



## caleath

That sounds odd Jacob...you sure the brake isnt messed up?


----------



## pioneerguy600

What is the squish set at, running a base gasket?


----------



## caleath

Dont mind me...I am on pain meds


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Yea, I took the Sprocket off just to make sure. 




pioneerguy600 said:


> What is the squish set at, running a base gasket?


 
Im running the Gasket that was on there before. :msp_sad:


----------



## caleath

Got me Jacob..I will defer to those that arent doped up on pain pills.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yea, I took the Sprocket off just to make sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im running the Gasket that was on there before. :msp_sad:


 
Does it have a muffler gasket?If so could have moved on you?had that happen once.Maby even try running it without the muffler for a sec. or two?I aint the best on here LOL Just thinking out loud.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Got me Jacob..I will defer to those that arent doped up on pain pills.:msp_biggrin:


 
Damm thats whats wrong with me!! I am doped up every day LOL Can't get out of bed unless I do?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Damm thats whats wrong with me!! I am doped up every day LOL Can't get out of bed unless I do?


 
That must suck...I am sure glad I dont have to do that yet. I have a buddy that does, he has a really bad back too.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Does it have a muffler gasket?If so could have moved on you?had that happen once.Maby even try running it without the muffler for a sec. or two?I aint the best on here LOL Just thinking out loud.


 
I checked that, the gasket was not in the right place. But I moved it still the same thing. Could it be that i just had to much 2 cycle oil in it?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I checked that, the gasket was not in the right place. But I moved it still the same thing. Could it be that i just had to much 2 cycle oil in it?


 
Could be?Try running it a while and see if it will clear up?It could also foul the plug.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> That must suck...I am sure glad I dont have to do that yet. I have a buddy that does, he has a really bad back too.


 
Yep it down right sucks LOL I go in next month to get a zaper put in my back to see if that helps?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Could be?Try running it a while and see if it will clear up?It could also foul the plug.


 
Not so worried about that. Ill try it. Hope it doesnt break anything?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Yep it down right sucks LOL I go in next month to get a zaper put in my back to see if that helps?


 
I hope it does. I can imagine having chronic pain.


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys. Been out battling my shop. Got a couple of benches moved around to set it up more for small engine repair and what not. Got some of my saws hanging from bicycle hooks from the rafters, looks pretty good. Only four corners left to clean up. On another note, it's nice to see a few members getting together.


----------



## caleath

Good for you Jim...nothing like being more organized.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I hope it does. I can imagine having chronic pain.


 
The worst thing is not being able to do the things I've always done.I have a very hard time sitting still.Hell I am only 51 and act like i am 91 LOL


----------



## jimdad07

You be falling apart John, that's no good. I have another BIL who's in his mid thirties going through the same thing. Guy is in good shape and all that but they figure his nine years in the military and all the chemicals is what did it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in guys,...Nytol


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening guys. Been out battling my shop. Got a couple of benches moved around to set it up more for small engine repair and what not. Got some of my saws hanging from bicycle hooks from the rafters, looks pretty good. Only four corners left to clean up. On another note, it's nice to see a few members getting together.


 
More room.More saws


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Good for you Jim...nothing like being more organized.


 
It will last for about half of the first project.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in guys,...Nytol


 
Good night Jerry. I have to head myself, just wanted to pop in, early start tomorrow. Have a good one guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You be falling apart John, that's no good. I have another BIL who's in his mid thirties going through the same thing. Guy is in good shape and all that but they figure his nine years in the military and all the chemicals is what did it.


 
Man that sucks.I think my trouble is from the way I lived.I am just a tall skinny guy.But i worked in the oil field for a lot of years when I was young.I did things i never should have.Always trying to keep up with the big guys LOL


----------



## caleath

Night Jerry. cya tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

Night Jim & Jerry


----------



## caleath

John I am built the same way...fatter now though. I know the feeling, trying to keep up with the big folks is tough. Its a true miracle that I dont have really bad back trouble. Knees yes back just a little.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> John I am built the same way...fatter now though. I know the feeling, trying to keep up with the big folks is tough. Its a true miracle that I dont have really bad back trouble. Knees yes back just a little.


 
LOL Me too LOL Looks like everybody left?


----------



## caleath

Sorry help old lady with a few things.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Sorry help old lady with a few things.


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Got to take care of #1


----------



## tbone75

My turn.Got to go help the OL


----------



## caleath

Yep...off to bed cant fight pill anymore.

Cya guys tomorrow.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yep it down right sucks LOL I go in next month to get a zaper put in my back to see if that helps?



Morning All........Rain, drizzle and fog...Yeeeeaaaaahhhh..love that "damp" feeling...

My late sister had a real messed up back from crashing her 1966 396 Chevell Super Sport back in the day. She had a zapper installed. probably a pretty crude device compared to today's units. It did give her some relief though. She was in real bad shape though..had what they call "terminal Pain". Even went on Oprah to talk about folks with that type of pain. I hope this will give you back some of the mobility you once (as we all do) took for granted...Good luck John..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, same old overcast sky but no rain currently, might even dry up a little today. Got some windows to install if it does dry off.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, I replaced a window yesterday lol. Well I helped. My girlfreinds mom broke her window so i helped her replace it (Brownie Points) lol


----------



## caleath

Good morning all. Back to work today.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep busy day today..while I was away yesterday the parts came for the 262XP and the 335XPT....so the 335 goes back together today and out the door. Still not completed the porting on the 262 maybe do that this afternoon but also have to run to Bangor to pick up half dozen seals and 2 pr crank bearings for some other (red) projects of my own...so busy...busy...busy trying not to think about sunshine.....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Got the problem figured out on the 046, When i put the boot back on, I didnt get it secure at the bottom, therefor sucking air. :bang:

Cuts like a dog now!  New bar and chain for it im thinking?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning All........Rain, drizzle and fog...Yeeeeaaaaahhhh..love that "damp" feeling...
> 
> My late sister had a real messed up back from crashing her 1966 396 Chevell Super Sport back in the day. She had a zapper installed. probably a pretty crude device compared to today's units. It did give her some relief though. She was in real bad shape though..had what they call "terminal Pain". Even went on Oprah to talk about folks with that type of pain. I hope this will give you back some of the mobility you once (as we all do) took for granted...Good luck John..


 
Thanks ! If it helped your sis I think it should help me.Don't think I am as bad as her.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Got the problem figured out on the 046, When i put the boot back on, I didnt get it secure at the bottom, therefor sucking air. :bang:
> 
> Cuts like a dog now!  New bar and chain for it im thinking?


 
Sounds good Jacob...24 incher on it now?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Sounds good Jacob...24 incher on it now?


 
Nah I think im gonna take the 20" bar that is on my 066 and put it on my 046. Then buy a longer bar for the 066 maybe a 24? Thats what im thinking.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nah I think im gonna take the 20" bar that is on my 066 and put it on my 046. Then buy a longer bar for the 066 maybe a 24? Thats what im thinking.


 
I would think 36 min on the 066..just depends on what you use it for.

I will be putting a 32 on mine...its what I have on hand.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> I would think 36 min on the 066..just depends on what you use it for.
> 
> I will be putting a 32 on mine...its what I have on hand.


 
Yea, but its heavier. And we dont have much trees around here bigger than 24 inches. And if it is we just double cut it. Do you have any other bars you might wanna sell cliff? Any 28's or 30's?


----------



## caleath

Cantdog said:


> Yep busy day today..while I was away yesterday the parts came for the 262XP and the 335XPT....so the 335 goes back together today and out the door. Still not completed the porting on the 262 maybe do that this afternoon but also have to run to Bangor to pick up half dozen seals and 2 pr crank bearings for some other (red) projects of my own...so busy...busy...busy trying not to think about sunshine.....


 
I knew something smelled


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yea, but its heavier. And we dont have much trees around here bigger than 24 inches. And if it is we just double cut it. Do you have any other bars you might wanna sell cliff? Any 28's or 30's?


 
Sure dont Jacob. I am bar poor at the moment myself. I will need one for the 034, and the 056. I have bars but not in the greatest of shape for those saws.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yep busy day today..while I was away yesterday the parts came for the 262XP and the 335XPT....so the 335 goes back together today and out the door. Still not completed the porting on the 262 maybe do that this afternoon but also have to run to Bangor to pick up half dozen seals and 2 pr crank bearings for some other (red) projects of my own...so busy...busy...busy trying not to think about sunshine.....


 
SUNSHINE ?? if you see some take a picture,would like to put it over the shop window


----------



## roncoinc

Somebody MESSIN with me !!!
found ANOTHER one on my steps when i got back today !!
well it's gonna SIT there and i can use it to scrape the mud off my boots 
Robin went to bangor for parts eh ?? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Rain quit for a little while?So i am out playing in the mud planting some cabage and more mater plants.Had to get them out of the green house.Getting to big!LOL Found my leak in the 210.Crank seal.Tore it all down again then the rod bearings fell out!:bang: Screw that use the other crank.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Rain quit for a little while?So i am out playing in the mud planting some cabage and more mater plants.Had to get them out of the green house.Getting to big!LOL Found my leak in the 210.Crank seal.Tore it all down again then the rod bearings fell out!:bang: Screw that use the other crank.


 
Aint stihl's fun


----------



## tbone75

Stihl sucks :hmm3grin2orange: OOPs Cliff & Jerry won't talk to me tonight.LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Somebody MESSIN with me !!!
> found ANOTHER one on my steps when i got back today !!
> well it's gonna SIT there and i can use it to scrape the mud off my boots
> Robin went to bangor for parts eh ?? :msp_sneaky:


 
Someone don't like you


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Somebody MESSIN with me !!!
> found ANOTHER one on my steps when i got back today !!
> well it's gonna SIT there and i can use it to scrape the mud off my boots
> Robin went to bangor for parts eh ?? :msp_sneaky:


 
You can just send it this way then...I will send you a Poulan Predator for it:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> You can just send it this way then...I will send you a Poulan Predator for it:msp_rolleyes:


 
Poulan predator to good to use as a boot scrape


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Somebody MESSIN with me !!!
> found ANOTHER one on my steps when i got back today !!
> well it's gonna SIT there and i can use it to scrape the mud off my boots
> Robin went to bangor for parts eh ?? :msp_sneaky:


 

You can always send it my way as well :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Poulan predator to good to use as a boot scrape


 
Ron you getting one ready for the wildthing races?


----------



## SawGarage

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nah I think im gonna take the 20" bar that is on my 066 and put it on my 046. Then buy a longer bar for the 066 maybe a 24? Thats what im thinking.



8 pin and a 24" bar!! good luck BOGGING that saw... cuts SCARY fast!! 




roncoinc said:


> Somebody MESSIN with me !!!
> found ANOTHER one on my steps when i got back today !!
> well it's gonna SIT there and i can use it to scrape the mud off my boots
> Robin went to bangor for parts eh ?? :msp_sneaky:


 
 :hmm3grin2orange: HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Somebody MESSIN with me !!!
> found ANOTHER one on my steps when i got back today !!
> well it's gonna SIT there and i can use it to scrape the mud off my boots
> Robin went to bangor for parts eh ?? :msp_sneaky:


 
Trade you a mini-mac for it :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## caleath

Everyone wants it but Ron...


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Poulan predator to good to use as a boot scrape


 
I will even throw in the primer bulb so you can fix the Predator.:msp_wink:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,...I still have your address,...do you want me to send you some cheese???


----------



## tbone75

No one around? Guess I will go :bang: and put that 210 together.Done playing in the mud today.LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

We had a very nice sunny day here, hardly knew what that big yellow ball was in the Southern sky but the warmth from it felt right some good.


----------



## caleath

Back from city council meeting...what a whippin...why did i volunteer for that?


----------



## SawGarage

caleath said:


> Back from city council meeting...what a whippin...why did i volunteer for that?


 
Because your 'ID' KNEW you needed to be punished for associating with Ron!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

I would quit that disaster but I dont like to quit. When my term is up, which I am completing someones because they quit, I am not running again.

Corruption starts way down at the bottom fellas...way down at the bottom.


----------



## SawGarage

caleath said:


> I would quit that disaster but I dont like to quit. When my term is up, which I am completing someones because they quit, I am not running again.
> 
> Corruption starts way down at the bottom fellas...way down at the bottom.


 
Good for you for holding out the term...

ON the thought of Corruption, the INITIAL thought may be 'LOW' but, I gotta say, it's ALLOWED to grow from those @ the top... OR, if-you-will, the 'LOW-LIFE'S' get in to power, and let their 'old ways' grow more than they should, unrestricted :angry2:


----------



## caleath

SawGarage said:


> Good for you for holding out the term...
> 
> ON the thought of Corruption, the INITIAL thought may be 'LOW' but, I gotta say, it's ALLOWED to grow from those @ the top... OR, if-you-will, the 'LOW-LIFE'S' get in to power, and let their 'old ways' grow more than they should, unrestricted :angry2:


 
Oh yeah its allowed because of the others that serve with me, just there to front their agenda. Its a whole lot of scratch my back I'll scratch yours thing going on.


----------



## caleath

I am off my soapbox now. No more political discussions from me.


----------



## tbone75

OK back together again.Better be the last time


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,...I still have your address,...do you want me to send you some cheese???


 
NO THANK YOU !! unless it's imported from that italian town gorgonzola..
canadian cheese like canadian wine..i dont want to be insulting so i will say NO more


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Everyone wants it but Ron...


 
Makes me wonder what people think of me that i would actually pass on to somebody something like THAT ?? i have no scruples ?? i have no honesty ?? i am mean enuf to wish something like that on people i get along with ?? 
seems like it dont say much about what everybody thinks of me !! 
besides a little cutting and it can become a boot scraper AND a boot jack


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys, just got the yahoos to sleep and waiting for the wife to get home so I can go out to the shop and keep cleaning it up. Was able to get some more tin on the deck roof, been trying to do that project in between the BIL's house and the rain. About half done with that one. Sorry to hear about the bad meeting Cliff, my uncle that raised me was involved in local government for a long time and from what he dealt with, you are 100% right.


----------



## jimdad07

Ron I would do some pretty degrading things to myself to have your source of Stihls, they are like gold around here. Everyone thinks they should get $200 for every one, blown up or not. I sure do like them creamsickles though.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK back together again.Better be the last time


 
Make it the last time !
trade it to cliff for a poulan 
he's a glutton for punishment


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Makes me wonder what people think of me that i would actually pass on to somebody something like THAT ?? i have no scruples ?? i have no honesty ?? i am mean enuf to wish something like that on people i get along with ??
> seems like it dont say much about what everybody thinks of me !!
> besides a little cutting and it can become a boot scraper AND a boot jack


 
I was trying to be very nice and offer a mini-mac for it LOL It even starts!Just doesen't run very good LOL.Not sure its big enough for a boot jack?Might have to bolt it down.:hmm3grin2orange:Thats the best I could do for a stihl :hmm3grin2orange: Edit: I changed my mind I am keeping the mini-mac !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I was trying to be very nice and offer a mini-mac for it LOL It even starts!Just doesen't run very good LOL.Not sure its big enough for a boot jack?Might have to bolt it down.:hmm3grin2orange:Thats the best I could do for a stihl :hmm3grin2orange: Edit: I changed my mind I am keeping the mini-mac !


 
You know John, Stihls are like a good woman and Huskies are more like a gay man. You can give it to a Stihl pretty good for a long time and they will outlast you every time. A husky on the other hand, will try to put it in your butt every time you turn around.


----------



## caleath

What did I miss...someone giving me a Stihl...I am so honored...I would like to thank the academy and my mom and wife and third grade teacher....oh sorry I fell asleep in my chair.


----------



## SawGarage

jimdad07 said:


> You know John, Stihls are like a good ...gay man. You can give it to a Stihl pretty good for a long time ...and they will try to put it in your butt every time you turn around.


 

LOL!!:hmm3grin2orange: Just eliminating some of your extra text!! LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Ron I would do some pretty degrading things to myself to have your source of Stihls, they are like gold around here. Everyone thinks they should get $200 for every one, blown up or not. I sure do like them creamsickles though.


 
I dont have a source of stihl's !! 
every single one i have ever had here has been absolute crap !! 
well the old 041 was probly the best survivor i have seen,but..
the husky's may come in broken but the stihl's come in dead..
BTW,,that thing in this rain really is still out there on the steps


----------



## jimdad07

SawGarage said:


> LOL!!:hmm3grin2orange: Just eliminating some of your extra text!! LOL!!


 
You have been hanging out with Ron too much:hmm3grin2orange: Very good editing.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I dont have a source of stihl's !!
> every single one i have ever had here has been absolute crap !!
> well the old 041 was probly the best survivor i have seen,but..
> the husky's may come in broken but the stihl's come in dead..
> BTW,,that thing in this rain really is still out there on the steps


 
At least we share the same opinion of one of the best saws on the market today and any day for that matter: Dolmar rocks.


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> I dont have a source of stihl's !!
> every single one i have ever had here has been absolute crap !!
> well the old 041 was probly the best survivor i have seen,but..
> the husky's may come in broken but the stihl's come in dead..
> BTW,,that thing in this rain really is still out there on the steps


 

I've got a very beaten ms361 out in the shop right now. It still runs but I don't see how. I've never seen a saw so used up!

Those parts made it here today. Thanks Ron. You are the man!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You know John, Stihls are like a good woman and Huskies are more like a gay man. You can give it to a Stihl pretty good for a long time and they will outlast you every time. A husky on the other hand, will try to put it in your butt every time you turn around.


 
Jim thats not nice LOL Its been the other way around for me.My Huskys keep on humping and the Stihls suck LOL If I ever run across a good stihl I could change my mind?Like thats going to happen LOL


----------



## caleath

Ron you go get that thing out of the rain right now. Youre gonna make me cry:msp_mellow:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> At least we share the same opinion of one of the best saws on the market today and any day for that matter: Dolmar rocks.


 
opposite ends of german enjimneering 
the guys by the mountain were sober !!


----------



## tbone75

I do need to say I have 2 064s laying in boxes right now.When I get one of them running?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim thats not nice LOL Its been the other way around for me.My Huskys keep on humping and the Stihls suck LOL If I ever run across a good stihl I could change my mind?Like thats going to happen LOL


 
I stepped in Orange turd once, awful stink.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Ron you go get that thing out of the rain right now. Youre gonna make me cry:msp_mellow:


 
No its just fine right there


----------



## roncoinc

mastermind7864 said:


> I've got a very beaten ms361 out in the shop right now. It still runs but I don't see how. I've never seen a saw so used up!
> 
> Those parts made it here today. Thanks Ron. You are the man!!!


 
Hey Randy !! good deal,everything ok ??
Cliff and jim should have thiers by now too,,wonder why not


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> I do need to say I have 2 064s laying in boxes right now.When I get one of them running?


 
Welp ya don't need both of em. Hint, Hint...


----------



## caleath

Where did Jerry go...you guys drinking the orange koolaid again?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ron you go get that thing out of the rain right now. Youre gonna make me cry:msp_mellow:


 
Stihl's make me cry too cliff 
it's ok man,plastic dont rust


----------



## caleath

Poor thing dont even have all its clothes on...at least go put a garbage bag over it.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Hey Randy !! good deal,everything ok ??
> Cliff and jim should have thiers by now too,,wonder why not


 
I didnt go by the post office today...probably sitting there waiting on daddy.


----------



## roncoinc

Dunno were Jerry went,maybe he is easilly offended ??
took apart his 394 today to put in the muffler gasket he sent..
oh my,,,took a little peek inside 
i felt so embarrassed compared to what i do i bolted it back up quick ..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll what are you all up too? Been making my girlfriend a birthday present today. 

:msp_tongue:


----------



## SawGarage

caleath said:


> Poor thing dont even have all its clothes on...at least go put a garbage bag over it.


 
*INSIDE* the garbage bag might be appropriate! lol


honestly, it looks like a 021-025 with a 036 cover on it.... notice the PLASTIC handle??

J


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> Hey Randy !! good deal,everything ok ??
> Cliff and jim should have thiers by now too,,wonder why not


 
Everything was great Ron. You may have been right about that clutch cover though, it does look strange at the flag mount. I'll bet it will hold the bar on just fine!!!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Poor thing dont even have all its clothes on...at least go put a garbage bag over it.


 
THAT would be proper dressing !! LOL !!!


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> Dunno were Jerry went,maybe he is easilly offended ??
> took apart his 394 today to put in the muffler gasket he sent..
> oh my,,,took a little peek inside
> i felt so embarrassed compared to what i do i bolted it back up quick ..



LOL!! saw runs GOOD.... no touchie!!



ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll what are you all up too? Been making my girlfriend a birthday present today.
> 
> :msp_tongue:



and...

what might that be????


----------



## caleath

Nice work huh Ron...?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Nice work huh Ron...?


 
I shoulda took a pic of that exhaust port man..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

SawGarage said:


> and...
> 
> what might that be????




Lol your the one that gave me the idea, thanks again Jay! Maybe ill post pictures later.


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> Welp ya don't need both of em. Hint, Hint...


 
Have to wait and see whats left?I am a LOT slower than you guys putting something together LOL I will keep you in mind!


----------



## caleath

A photo of you in your underpants we dont need to see Jacob


----------



## caleath

I am the slow one John...


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I am the slow one John...


 
Not even close to me LOL Its taking me 2 days to get that 210 together LOL


----------



## SawGarage

Randy smells like the excrement from his avatar oke:


----------



## tbone75

I will fess up.I have one Stihl I like.A 012 LOL


----------



## caleath

Oh no...the crap slinging is starting


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I will fess up.I have one Stihl I like.A 012 LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> A photo of you in your underpants we dont need to see Jacob


 
No she just gets to see the real thing :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Have to wait and see whats left?I am a LOT slower than you guys putting something together LOL I will keep you in mind!


 
I'm no fast wrench spinner. I tend to spend a lot of time on details that probably really don't mean that much. I spent two years in tech school learning to fix cars, and today I hate working on cars.
I enjoy working on saws. Is that because I never have to lay on my back under them wishing for a lift???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I shoulda took a pic of that exhaust port man..


 
opcorn:


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No she just gets to see the real thing :msp_biggrin:


 
Learning to disappoint women at an early age arent you?:msp_scared:


----------



## Mastermind

SawGarage said:


> Randy smells like the excrement from his avatar oke:


 
I may need to take another shower. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> I'm no fast wrench spinner. I tend to spend a lot of time on details that probably really don't mean that much. I spent two years in tech school learning to fix cars, and today I hate working on cars.
> I enjoy working on saws. Is that because I never have to lay on my back under them wishing for a lift???


 
amen brother


----------



## caleath

I have vowed as of today nothing but high quality stuff for me...no more green weedwhackers.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Learning to disappoint women at an early age arent you?:msp_scared:


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

Does a Jonsreds count as a Husky?


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> I'm no fast wrench spinner. I tend to spend a lot of time on details that probably really don't mean that much. I spent two years in tech school learning to fix cars, and today I hate working on cars.
> I enjoy working on saws. Is that because I never have to lay on my back under them wishing for a lift???


 
Been there done that.I worked on cars for over 30 yrs. And still do a little.But saws I like working on!Never had a lift


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Does a Jonsreds count as a Husky?


 
YEP :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawGarage

mastermind7864 said:


> Is that because I never have to lay on my back under them wishing for a lift???



Same here!! lifts are NICE...  




mastermind7864 said:


> I may need to take another shower. :msp_biggrin:


 
you might, but my inbox still smells of it :taped:


----------



## caleath

Crap I just ordered a part for one...but Jerry has one so it must be ok. Right?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Learning to disappoint women at an early age arent you?:msp_scared:


 
your a crack up tonight Cliff, Take your meds and go back to bed :msp_biggrin: (joking lol)


----------



## caleath

Right Jerry its ok right..to have a Jonny?


----------



## Mastermind

SawGarage said:


> Same here!! lifts are NICE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might, but my inbox still smells of it :taped:



You can't blame me for wanting some bling for my saw, can you??? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> your a crack up tonight Cliff, Take your meds and go back to bed :msp_biggrin: (joking lol)


 
I havent had a pill today...hey there is a good idea...where did I put those pills?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I havent had a pill today...hey there is a good idea...where did I put those pills?


 
What flavor you want?Got all kinds LOL


----------



## caleath

I need an intervention over here....but you need to bring parts with you..

Think of it as a pyramid 12 step program.:msp_smile:


----------



## SawGarage

mastermind7864 said:


> You can't blame me for wanting some bling for my saw, can you??? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
NEVER... 

I just got a NOS 394-5 full wrap handle placed in the mail today  :Cheers:


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> What flavor you want?Got all kinds LOL


 
I have a few to choose from...I was just kidding ....I might take one to sleep..I just ate and I am sure my jaw will hurt later.


----------



## caleath

oh crap turd talk again.


I am having chocolate ice cream...yummmmm


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Man... If I was a millionaire i would bunch all you guys up and we'd all have ONE big GTG And id pay for you guys to come down here and everything... Of course if i was a millionaire i probably wouldnt know what a chainsaw is hahaha


----------



## caleath

Jerry I am about to give up on the 100cc Homelite project....:msp_mad: People think they are made out of gold or something like that.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Man... If I was a millionaire i would bunch all you guys up and we'd all have ONE big GTG And id pay for you guys to come down here and everything... Of course if i was a millionaire i probably wouldnt know what a chainsaw is hahaha


 
Going to hold you to that! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All..Just back from the shop.....tried to do some paying work this evening on the tiny turd but a friend showed up with a couple sixers of Ballentines and that brought production to a screeching halt...Did get to go through the saws I got from Ron though.. Man that 49 sp was toast...LOL!! Piston broke and ring worn down to paper thin on the ex side, crank out of alignment etc. I tore it down and when I was done I had one bar nut and the kill switch in the save bin LOLOL!!! I have never seen a more worn out busted up 49sp in all my days LOL!! HAHAHA!!! However the 52E is in excellent condition with low hrs too and will surely make a good runner with little effort and the 451E is in excellent shape with very, very few hrs. Looked like some one straight gassed it. I have a top end for it so it will make a runner as well with little effort. I'm a happy camper for the price paid..Thanks again Ron...and yes I had to run to Bangor to pick up new seals (6) and main bearings (4) that were ordered last week.... excellent stuff too.... all SKF...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Jerry I am about to give up on the 100cc Homelite project....:msp_mad: People think they are made out of gold or something like that.


 
Sorry Cliff, If i had a few to spare i would send one your way. I like you, your a good guy. In that aspect all the people here are. Except ron he's a turd lover :hmm3grin2orange: (joking)


----------



## caleath

I like you too jacob...


i will get one some day....oh crap did I say like...? nevermind its the pills talking


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> Does a Jonsreds count as a Husky?



No...of course not...do you see any of the letters that spell Husky in Jonsereds??? Besides that when they spelled their name Jonsereds Husqvarna saw company was just a gleem in some ol Swedes eye...Now Jonsered is another story and could be confused easily...if you were color blind and couldn't tell how one saw "felt" from another...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well,..welll,..well,..things sure livened up in here since my last post.
I had a service call come in and had to scoot off and do an emergency repair, lots of posts for me to read when I got back. Yes Cliff I do have a Jonsered, more than one actually but they never see the light of day,..well not for some time now. I also have a couple of Huskies in the mix, afterall when you have this many saws the chances are greater to have a few oddities in the collection....LOL


----------



## caleath

Cantdog said:


> No...of course not...do you see any of the letters that spell Husky in Jonsereds??? Besides that when they spelled their name Jonsereds Husqvarna saw company was just a gleem in some ol Swedes eye...Now Jonsered is another story and could be confused easily...if you were color blind and couldn't tell how one saw "felt" from another...LOL!!!


 
Good I have decided to rebuild that 670...it will be a long time in the future...but i found some nice cases


----------



## pioneerguy600

A word of caution Ron,...if you are putting that new exhaust gasket in it will need to be port matched between the cyl. and muffler....LOL


----------



## caleath

Whew glad you are back Jerry...I am living in Husky lovers world here...all by myslef....

Not sure what happened to Ron? I know he is boxing up that 034 for me.:msp_smile:


----------



## jimdad07

Jeez guys, step away for a little bit and you guys out up a few pages. Had to help my wife cart in the groceries and I was in the shop for a few minutes, Frankensaw is idling nicely, just working out the kinks. Hope to be ready to show it soon. Going to need to get a new rear handle for sure, can't get the fuel leak to stop so I can't tip the saw on its side when full.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> I like you too jacob...
> 
> 
> i will get one some day....oh crap did I say like...? nevermind its the pills talking


 
Seems all the bigger saws were grabbed up and all the saw owners are holding onto them with there grubby fingers, also alot of them have been taken to the dump


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Jeez guys, step away for a little bit and you guys out up a few pages. Had to help my wife cart in the groceries and I was in the shop for a few minutes, Frankensaw is idling nicely, just working out the kinks. Hope to be ready to show it soon. Going to need to get a new rear handle for sure, can't get the fuel leak to stop so I can't tip the saw on its side when full.


 
Where is it leaking...? Did you try a soldering iron


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well,..welll,..well,..things sure livened up in here since my last post.
> I had a service call come in and had to scoot off and do an emergency repair, lots of posts for me to read when I got back. Yes Cliff I do have a Jonsered, more than one actually but they never see the light of day,..well not for some time now. I also have a couple of Huskies in the mix, afterall when you have this many saws the chances are greater to have a few oddities in the collection....LOL


 
Jerry does Ron know you OWN Huskys?


----------



## pioneerguy600

This site is a runaway success tonight. Good thing I got back here in time to curb some of this Orange turd talk...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think Ron knows I own about every makers saws.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I got an idea, lets get all the orange turds we can and throw them all in Jerrys yard :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Big cc saws are always expensive unless you find a free one ,..or two...or..


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got an idea, lets get all the orange turds we can and throw them all in Jerrys yard :msp_biggrin:


 
Just keep them out of my yard.

The two I have already stink up the attic over the shop.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Jeez guys, step away for a little bit and you guys out up a few pages. Had to help my wife cart in the groceries and I was in the shop for a few minutes, Frankensaw is idling nicely, just working out the kinks. Hope to be ready to show it soon. Going to need to get a new rear handle for sure, can't get the fuel leak to stop so I can't tip the saw on its side when full.


 
Is that saw the same as a 3300?If so I think I have a tank/handle for one.Its off a craftsman.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got an idea, lets get all the orange turds we can and throw them all in Jerrys yard :msp_biggrin:


 
I got a couple things that can handle all the Huskies you can throw at them...LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Big cc saws are always expensive unless you find a free one ,..or two...or..


 
Rub it in Jerry....


Oh wait...I have a few just not 100cc yet. I will crack the threshold one day.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got an idea, lets get all the orange turds we can and throw them all in Jerrys yard :msp_biggrin:


 
NO NO NO in my yard LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

They don`t smell so bad when they are 6' or more under....LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got a couple things that can handle all the Huskies you can throw at them...LOL


 
Me too Jerry...there is a burn pile right behind the shop..the bar oil will help the limbs burn.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Rub it in Jerry....
> 
> 
> Oh wait...I have a few just not 100cc yet. I will crack the threshold one day.


 
I started out a long while before you, you will get there ,just give it time.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got a couple things that can handle all the Huskies you can throw at them...LOL


 
Ohhhh what is it? lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

The next rainy day I have a bunch of new parts to put on a couple of Orange turds, then they will be banished from the shop....LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I started out a long while before you, you will get there ,just give it time.


 
I will Jerry...it takes time. I have come a long way since October ...I just forget.

I hope to get to work on saws Saturday...no where I have to be all day.


----------



## SawGarage

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Except ron he's a turd lover :hmm3grin2orange:



Ron is a Turd, and I'm *NOT JOKING!!!* :jester:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ohhhh what is it? lol


 
A couple of hydraulic track excavators, 30 ton and 40 ton respectively, either one can send a husky to its demise....LOL


----------



## caleath

I often wonder what folks on the outside think is going on in here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A lot of those outsiders have dropped by for a looksie, just look at the numbers of readers versus posts...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> I often wonder what folks on the outside think is going on in here.


 
They dare not to enter!


----------



## caleath

Hey Jerry what does the displacement end up at on a 044/460 hybrid?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Wow just realized there are a couple of saws I have that is not in my sig. Lol all well nothing special to put up.. you know just a couple of 090's :hmm3grin2orange:
HEHEHE Did i get you going?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Due to the stroke being the same on the 044 as the 046 you still get the same cc`s as the 046. That would be 76 cc`s I think.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Wow just realized there are a couple of saws I have that is not in my sig. Lol all well nothing special to put up.. you know just a couple of 090's :hmm3grin2orange:
> HEHEHE Did i get you going?


 
Jacob thats a good way to get smaked


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Due to the stroke being the same on the 044 as the 046 you still get the same cc`s as the 046. That would be 76 cc`s I think.


 
the 044 is 72 right?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jason,..that is why I don`t list my saws in my sig line,..oh I don`t have a sig line so I don`t have any credibility...LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jason,..that is why I don`t list my saws in my sig line,..oh I don`t have a sig line so I don`t have any creditibility...LOL


 
Me either Jerry...ooopss..my bad.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> the 044 is 72 right?


 
yep


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Anyone have an opinion on a 2100?


----------



## pioneerguy600

A 2100 is a Husky..LOL


----------



## caleath

How is your family that was affected by the fire Jerry?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jason,..that is why I don`t list my saws in my sig line,..oh I don`t have a sig line so I don`t have any credibility...LOL


 If i get a couple more, Ill prolly take them all out of my sig.


----------



## pioneerguy600

There was a 2100 and a 266 for sale here cheap,..I made Dan go get them so they are at his place,...well,.. after I fixed them up...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

A member on here was wanting to trade my 046 for his ported 2100 lol


----------



## tbone75

Jerry we all know you have some bad ass saws!


----------



## caleath

I worked to hard to get all the pretty colors in there...I am not deleting crap.
:cool2:


I will when I get a 100cc Homelite...how about that?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

:bday::bday::bday:
11,700 post Jerry! congrats lol


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> A member on here was wanting to trade my 046 for his ported 2100 lol


 
I will disown you boy...


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :bday::bday::bday:
> 11,700 post Jerry! congrats lol


 
Dang thats a crapload of post there ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

They are staying with friends in Edmonton currently but it looks like their place has been spared. No official word on it yet but they spied their place on a news reel of a flyover by a news team in a copter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry we all know you have some bad ass saws!


 
Shhhhhhhhhh. ..don`t let it outa the bag...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cliff, i could give you the guys name. Im not sure if i wanna get rid of my 046. He said he would even trade for an 044. You would be in the 6 cube club!


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are staying with friends in Edmonton currently but it looks like their place has been spared. No official word on it yet but they spied their place on a news reel of a flyover by a news team in a copter.



thats good...we lost our home to a fire when I was 16..it was bad.


----------



## pioneerguy600

11,702 posts,...what the???


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Cliff, i could give you the guys name. Im not sure if i wanna get rid of my 046. He said he would even trade for an 044. You would be in the 6 cube club!


 
No thanks...I dont want in that bad.


----------



## SawGarage

caleath said:


> Hey Jerry what does the displacement end up at on a 044/460 hybrid?



so, how do those run?!



ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone have an opinion on a 2100?



good, torquey saw...

a good 046 is worth MORE.... 


*CLIFF* check your PM's...

J


----------



## caleath

Almost 700 pages too.


Jacob my 440 would be the last saw I would get rid of. Its like a 30-06. Nothing flashy but it gets the job done day in day out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff you straighten that young fella out,..never heard the likes. Tradin a Stihl for a Husky,..unheard of ,..you hear me!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nothing more devastating than a fire, it leaves nothing untouched.


----------



## Mastermind

Not to stir the ####. 

I've got saws from many different manufacturers, I like em all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawGarage said:


> so, how do those run?!
> 
> 
> 
> good, torquey saw...
> 
> a good 046 is worth MORE....
> 
> 
> *CLIFF* check your PM's...
> 
> J


 
The hybrids run very well but they aint no ported 046 I tell ya.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

SawGarage said:


> good, torquey saw...
> 
> a good 046 is worth MORE....
> 
> 
> 
> J


 
Especially one with new rings?


----------



## pioneerguy600

You`re stirring the pot Randy but that comes with the territory.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nothing more devastating than a fire, it leaves nothing untouched.


 
Thats for sure...we had nothing left. We lived so far out in the country there was nothing left...even the fish in the fish bowl.


----------



## caleath

Next thing you know Randy will be talking about Echos...


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Is that saw the same as a 3300?If so I think I have a tank/handle for one.Its off a craftsman.


 
I believe that it is the same as the 3000, but I also believe all of the parts mach on those. Again I step away for a bit and you guys put up three or four more pages. Haven't had a ton of time of late to spend on here, as you can see, spending a lot of my nights after dark out in the shop trying to get things ship shape and the beat goes on. Hate to say it, can't wait until hay time, it will be a brake.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Thats for sure...we had nothing left. We lived so far out in the country there was nothing left...even the fish in the fish bowl.


 
When I was 22 I lost my entire garage, two restored 66 Chevelle SS 396 ,4 speeds and all my tools, tires and gear. I had 5 years of resto into those cars.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I was 22 I lost my entire garage, two restored 66 Chevelle SS 396 ,4 speeds and all my tools, tires and gear. I had 5 years of resto into those cars.


----------



## jimdad07

Jacob you better listen the voices of reason and then to your inner Jim: if you are going to trade a Stihl, at least trade to something that is quality and equal. Something like a Rolls Royce or a nice big full size truck...or a Dolmar.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I was 22 I lost my entire garage, two restored 66 Chevelle SS 396 ,4 speeds and all my tools, tires and gear. I had 5 years of resto into those cars.


 
That just almost made me cry..if it had been fords I would have


----------



## pioneerguy600

That would be nothing compared to losing your home, it was just stuff.


----------



## jimdad07

That's terrible Jerry. Fire is a nasty business for sure. I see people are already posting videos all over Youtube of the Slave Lake fire. Dam that's a tragic deal up there.


----------



## caleath

My mom really took it hard...all the baby stuff etc.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I was 22 I lost my entire garage, two restored 66 Chevelle SS 396 ,4 speeds and all my tools, tires and gear. I had 5 years of resto into those cars.


 
Man that SUCKS!! One of my all time favorite cars!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Losing tools and stuff is minor compared to losing your home, I have volunteered on a few rebuild projects for families that were burned out, they had lost everything, even their pets,pictures and some of their families history.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Next thing you know Randy will be talking about Echos...


 
I've had several echos. Can't say I really liked them.


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> Not to stir the ####.
> 
> I've got saws from many different manufacturers, I like em all.


 
Got to agree with you.I like them all.Just some higher on the list LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Man that SUCKS!! One of my all time favorite cars!!


 
It did ,..but in 2 years I had 7 more, that fire made me work even harder.


----------



## tbone75

Jim I will look for that tank tomorrow for ya.


----------



## caleath

Randy is a closet Echo lover? 


Where has RM been lately...?


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> I've had several echos. Can't say I really liked them.


 
I tried to keep a wood cutter here going with two CS670`s,.they just wern`t up to the task. Not a bad saw just not tough enough.


----------



## tbone75

Got to go tuck the OL in LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I always liked GTO's and other Pontiacs from the muscle car era. Good cars. I like to think that that time was when most of the manufacturers were in their game.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t know,...havn`t heard from Randy M for a few days now.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Well guys, I think its about time to hit they hay. Ya'll take care!


----------



## caleath

He posted at 2pm..I wonder why he dont come in here anymore?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I always liked GTO's and other Pontiacs from the muscle car era. Good cars. I like to think that that time was when most of the manufacturers were in their game.


 
Fastest car I ever owned was a Pontiac,..a 1970 Ram Air Mark 4 Firebird with a 455HO engine modified to put out 600+ to the rear wheels tested on a rear wheel test dyno. It did 11 sec quarters.


----------



## caleath

I sent him a message...we should all send him one.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> I sent him a message...we should all send him one.


 
I can send one want me too? haha


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t think we are rough enough for ole Randy...LOL

I don`t think we offended him but all the Orange turd talk might have chased him off...LOL


----------



## caleath

Ok time for beddy bye....cya guys tomorrow


----------



## RandyMac

You guys crack me up.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Vintage Chainsaw Homelite XP1000 | eBay

This should be your next saw Cliff!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Last I heard from Randy M was that he was about to get his weekend off.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Randy! 
Missed you, no one to pick on me! hahah 
Although Cliff did take your place for alittle bit?


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> You guys crack me up.


 
Cripes,.. he does exist!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Vintage Chainsaw Homelite XP1000 | eBay
> 
> This should be your next saw Cliff!


 
That is a fellow member selling that saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The dust is starting to settle, I can now keep up...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Cliff and Jacob. I have to head for bed myself. Have a good day tomorrow guys. Jerry I like the story on the old Pontiac. My stepdad has a 67 LeMans that has the Goat power train. Great car, doesn't come out in the rain. I have another cousin who has destroyed some of the nicest cars from that time through sheer lack of any knowledge of how to work on them and the ignorance to do it anyway. He ruined a real sweet 68 Camaro SS by trying to turn it into a manual transmission, it hasn't run since and that was about 12 years ago. He had a real nice 72 two door Torino that he also destroyed rodding it every where he went. 68 Plymouth Fury that was almost mint, you guessed it, put it in a tree. I wish I could tell you that those were it, but it is a long and heart breaking list. Anyhow, have a good night guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Cliff.,.. time for me to pack it in also,..Nytol..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is a fellow member selling that saw.


 
Sure wish I had the money for it Jerry. Looking up a 24" bar for my 066 on Fleabay. But i think its about time to hit the hay... seriously this time though lol.


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


> You guys crack me up.


 
Randy, how the heck are you?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Good night Cliff and Jacob. I have to head for bed myself. Have a good day tomorrow guys. Jerry I like the story on the old Pontiac. My stepdad has a 67 LeMans that has the Goat power train. Great car, doesn't come out in the rain. I have another cousin who has destroyed some of the nicest cars from that time through sheer lack of any knowledge of how to work on them and the ignorance to do it anyway. He ruined a real sweet 68 Camaro SS by trying to turn it into a manual transmission, it hasn't run since and that was about 12 years ago. He had a real nice 72 two door Torino that he also destroyed rodding it every where he went. 68 Plymouth Fury that was almost mint, you guessed it, put it in a tree. I wish I could tell you that those were it, but it is a long and heart breaking list. Anyhow, have a good night guys.


 
I had my Pontiac for 10 years, it was a continuous project car that was built and rebuilt until the Mrs. said it had to go, it went to another deserving enthusiast.
The auto to stnd. swap was a weekend project for me, I did close to a dozen swaps on GM`s and my brothers Dodge charger.


----------



## RandyMac

jimdad07 said:


> Randy, how the heck are you?


 
I am the heck.

Doing good and you?

Got tons of things to do and only so much time to do it. Pretty much standard for this time of year, frackin' weed and grass growth is insane, lawn needs mowed every 3-4 days.


----------



## SawGarage

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tradin a Stihl for a Husky,..unheard of ,..you hear me!!



:monkey:



pioneerguy600 said:


> The hybrids run very well but they aint no ported 046 I tell ya.



So.. comparing apples to apples??? I wanna know i the smaller crankcase of the 044 would make a difference in power output with the 046 cylinder   



tbone75 said:


> Is that saw the same as a 3300?If so I think I have a tank/handle for one.Its off a craftsman.



John, if you have a parts saw, do you happen to have the sprocket?? I need one! 



pioneerguy600 said:


> When I was 22 I lost my entire garage, two restored 66 Chevelle SS 396 ,4 speeds and all my tools, tires and gear. I had 5 years of resto into those cars.



YIKES!! I thought setting my 85 Merc Capri on fire was heartbreaking!! 



ChainsawmanXX said:


> XP1000
> This should be your next saw Cliff!


 
I'm an hr ahead of ya, buddy  already sent him the link..


----------



## RandyMac

I lost a '68 Riviera to a fire, it had my nickle 3.5 inch S&W 27 in it. Total bummer.


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> :monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> So.. comparing apples to apples??? I wanna know i the smaller crankcase of the 044 would make a difference in power output with the 046 cylinder
> 
> 
> 
> John, if you have a parts saw, do you happen to have the sprocket?? I need one!
> 
> 
> 
> YIKES!! I thought setting my 85 Merc Capri on fire was heartbreaking!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an hr ahead of ya, buddy  already sent him the link..


 
I will take a look.Not sure?I have 3 of them saws I put together just a few parts left LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Wow,, had some catching up to do this morning 
nobody admitted yet to dumping on my doorstep


----------



## RandyMac

Oh dear, did someone leave a saw with that horrible two tone color scheme? Find a shovel.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Oh dear, did someone leave a saw with that horrible two tone color scheme? Find a shovel.


 
Yup !! posted a pic of at a few pages back..
surprisingly creamsickles dont melt in the rain,or rust with all that plastic


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Ron you're up early...all sunny down there I assume.....

Hey Randy......I can't even get it dry enough to mow my lawn..Damn it looks like the Munsters live here!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawGarage said:


> :monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> So.. comparing apples to apples??? I wanna know i the smaller crankcase of the 044 would make a difference in power output with the 046 cylinder
> 
> 
> There will be an increase in power but it won`t be as powerful as a real 046. I think the 044 does not have enough case volume to make it as powerful as a ported real 046.. I like my hybrid and have built a few of them but they just don`t develop the same power as a real ported 046.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all,...had a nice sunny day yesterday and it looks like there will be some more of it today, it sure has brought out the blackflies. Grrr. Got to put up with them for a month or so, just load up with fly repellent and keep on truckin...LOL


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> Morning Ron you're up early...all sunny down there I assume.....
> 
> Hey Randy......I can't even get it dry enough to mow my lawn..Damn it looks like the Munsters live here!!!!


 
Those fair weather gales dry the lawn pretty fast, but it keeps raining enough to really make it grow.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

SawGarage said:


> I'm an hr ahead of ya, buddy  already sent him the link..


 Great minds think alike huh?

Morning all, Think I might snap some more pictures today of my saws? Why not


----------



## caleath

Morning all..may get rain the next few days. I am going to try and spend some time in the shop tonight. I need to finish some customers stuff and get the 210 back together.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> morning all..may get rain the next few days. I am going to try and spend some time in the shop tonight. I need to finish some customers stuff and get the 210 back together.


 
210 ! Yuk !!


----------



## SawGarage

pioneerguy600 said:


> There will be an increase in power but it won`t be as powerful as a real 046. I think the 044 does not have enough case volume to make it as powerful as a ported real 046.. I like my hybrid and have built a few of them but they just don`t develop the same power as a real ported 046.


 
hmm... interesting.. sounds like the crankcase is optimized then.....not much GROWING, as far as working on the power output of the case... hmmm... unless we PIPE it! lol






SORRY RON!!!! :monkey:


----------



## tbone75

Rain here again.Got lots to do but the body says screw you I aint going no where LOL


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> 210 ! Yuk !!


 
I took it apart for crank seals..they are supposedly a problem with those saws. I ported it a bit too..just widned the ports nothing too seroius. I dropped a circlip the other day and got frustrated and walked out. I went in there yesterday to look at something and found it sitting on the shelf below my bench. Put it in before I could loose it.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I took it apart for crank seals..they are supposedly a problem with those saws. I ported it a bit too..just widned the ports nothing too seroius. I dropped a circlip the other day and got frustrated and walked out. I went in there yesterday to look at something and found it sitting on the shelf below my bench. Put it in before I could loose it.


 
Crank seals!Yep found that out the hard way LOL That impulse line is a pain to get back on! Edit: its running and GONE!!


----------



## tbone75

Jim is this what you need? The only other parts I have thats good is a muffler and starter from this saw. Sorry no sprocket.


----------



## caleath

Ron box is here...the lady at the post office said not to send stuff in them nasty Husky boxes anymore:msp_biggrin:

That saw is in awesome shape. Looking forward to using it soon.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Ron box is here...the lady at the post office said not to send stuff in them nasty Husky boxes anymore:msp_biggrin:
> 
> That saw is in awesome shape. Looking forward to using it soon.


 
Nice job Ron :hmm3grin2orange: Keep up the good work


----------



## tbone75

Cliff did you buy a case splitter a while back?If I recall you got one from a stihl dealer?I need one for this 64 and can't find one on fleabay LOL


----------



## caleath

The box it came in sure has been around the block a few times. I wonder where it will end up next?:msp_confused:


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Cliff did you buy a case splitter a while back?If I recall you got one from a stihl dealer?I need one for this 64 and can't find one on fleabay LOL


 
Nope that was a flywheel puller I got not long ago. I made my own case splitter.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Nope that was a flywheel puller I got not long ago. I made my own case splitter.


 
Ok its the drugs LOL Can I ask how you made yours?


----------



## tbone75

Good news today! Got my piston for another HUSKY 350 I bought the other day.I traded one off so had to have another :hmm3grin2orange: used P&C=35.00  Cheap fix


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Good news today! Got my piston for another HUSKY 350 I bought the other day.I traded one off so had to have another :hmm3grin2orange: used P&C=35.00  Cheap fix


 
Oh no...turd talk again.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Ok its the drugs LOL Can I ask how you made yours?


 
I just used a piece of angle metal and a puller. I will shoot you a pic when I get home.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mmmmmm,..mmmmmm,...got more brookies today, nothing big yet but all in the 12-14" range so far, todays haul puts me over my yearly limit...LOL
One big guy grabbed my dry Mayfly and snapped my 2.5 lb tapered leader off before I could say dammit...LOL
I usually fish with 5 lb tapers for the bigger guys that I usually get in another location later in the season.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I just used a piece of angle metal and a puller. I will shoot you a pic when I get home.


 
Mine works better,...not really but it is more compact...LOL


----------



## SawGarage

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mine really...is more compact...LOL



Is that what she said, Jerry??!! :hmm3grin2orange:

LOL!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawGarage said:


> Is that what she said, Jerry??!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> LOL!!!!


 
Nope,..but you should have seen her reel when she seen my rod!!..
LOL.


----------



## SawGarage

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope,..but you should have seen her reel when she seen my rod!!..
> LOL.


 
hmm...

workin' it with the UGLY STIK, huh?!


----------



## caleath

The wheels have come off the train now....


----------



## caleath

We might make 700 tonight. I need to find a .404 bar for this 904. I have the chain already.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ugly Stick actually works pretty good for a spinning rod.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> We might make 700 tonight. I need to find a .404 bar for this 904. I have the chain already.


 
Hint,...Pioneer.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hint,...Pioneer.


 
Hummm......Pioneer?


----------



## caleath

I think this saw begs for at least a 32 inch bar dont you think...

How many different gauges did .404 come in?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I think this saw begs for at least a 32 inch bar dont you think...
> 
> How many different gauges did .404 come in?


 
All of them.


----------



## caleath

Jerry are you saying that a Pioneer bar fits this saw too?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Cliff,...I found some use for corn. I have used some corn meal in my dry batter for rolling my brookies in prior to frying them nice and golden brown. Yummmm.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Jerry are you saying that a Pioneer bar fits this saw too?


 
Yes,..that is what I have on my 922 and 925,..course I have access to many Pioneer bars.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Cliff,...I found some use for corn. I have used some corn meal in my dry batter for rolling my brookies in prior to frying them nice and golden brown. Yummmm.


 
Well yeah...I guess you can do that...as a matter of fact lots of folks here do that. 

Just in a zip lock bag with some salt and pepper...a little Tonys...yum yum


----------



## caleath

I will keep that in mind when looking for one. What length do you run on those saws..?Of course this is a just for fun saw anyway.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We usually run 24" on them here, but they would haul 32" skip chain quite well.


----------



## caleath

You want me to send you some of this stuff? Its good on everything


Tony Chachere's Famous Creole Cuisine - Home of the world famous Original Creole Seasoning


----------



## pioneerguy600

Might hear Dan on here tonight,..wonder if he has come back down to Earth....LOL


----------



## tbone75

The 350 turd is up and running LOL Just had to do that :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

Dan?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> You want me to send you some of this stuff? Its good on everything
> 
> 
> Tony Chachere's Famous Creole Cuisine - Home of the world famous Original Creole Seasoning


 
That might be some real nice stuff, especially the one for fish. They claim they will ship it so I will check it out. Thanks.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mmmmmm,..mmmmmm,...got more brookies today, nothing big yet but all in the 12-14" range so far, todays haul puts me over my yearly limit...LOL
> One big guy grabbed my dry Mayfly and snapped my 2.5 lb tapered leader off before I could say dammit...LOL
> I usually fish with 5 lb tapers for the bigger guys that I usually get in another location later in the season.


 
Jerry your making me hungry!!


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> The 350 turd is up and running LOL Just had to do that :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I thought I smelled something. I guessed it was all the talk about creole food....

John just has Turd gas.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Dan?


 
Yep,...Dan Can,..he posts on here occasionally,..lives close by...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry your making me hungry!!


 
Too bad you don`t live closer,..I could feed you Brookies and sea bugs til you barfed...LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> That might be some real nice stuff, especially the one for fish. They claim they will ship it so I will check it out. Thanks.


 

Hold on I will just send you some. Can I send that stuff across the border I wonder?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too bad you don`t live closer,..I could feed you Brookies and sea bugs til you barfed...LOL


 
Never had a sea bug before.They cost an arm and a leg down here! But if I ever get up your way.I will let you try :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Hold on I will just send you some. Can I send that stuff across the border I wonder?


 
You could as long as you declare it,.. we import all kinds of herbs and spices from the US and overseas.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Hold on I will just send you some. Can I send that stuff across the border I wonder?


 
Just tell them its chainsaw parts :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never had a sea bug before.They cost an arm and a leg down here! But if I ever get up your way.I will let you try :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Sure thing, a couple weekends from now we are holding our sea bug boil out on the party island, sea bugs caught that morning boiled fresh on shore.Eat til you drop day,...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure thing, a couple weekends from now we are holding our sea bug boil out on the party island, sea bugs caught that morning boiled fresh on shore.Eat til you drop day,...LOL


 
Man I could go for that!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just tell them its chainsaw parts :msp_biggrin:


 
The Customs personell rip chainsaw parts boxes all to heck checking every nook and cranny but they never have opened up packets of powdered roots and herbs yet...:msp_unsure:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Man I could go for that!!!


 
You won`t like yourself the next day once you go toilet...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jerry I would love to live up your way.But this old beat up body of mine don't like cold at all


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You won`t like yourself the next day once you go toilet...LOL


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: It might be worth the risk?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I know,..I hear it all the time about our cold climate,..guess I am just acclimatized to it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: It might be worth the risk?


 
LOL,..yea that meat is really rich,..tastes real good but comes out smelling like Orange Husky turds...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know,..I hear it all the time about our cold climate,..guess I am just acclimatized to it.


 
Living there you never notice it.My Dad & Mom went to Fla. when he retired.Mom is still down there.Stays we me in the summer LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..yea that meat is really rich,..tastes real good but comes out smelling like Orange Husky turds...LOL


 
:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_scared:


 
What,...you didn`t know that....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to let you guys carry on til page 700 on your own,..I am heading over to the shop to get some work done up.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What,...you didn`t know that....LOL


 
LOL You think a Husky stinks.You aint never been around me :hmm3grin2orange: Ask my wife :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..yea that meat is really rich,..tastes real good but comes out smelling like Orange Husky turds...LOL



Well it goes in kinda orange atleast on the outside......


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Never had a sea bug before.They cost an arm and a leg down here! But if I ever get up your way.I will let you try :hmm3grin2orange:


 
My grandfather and the people from his generation used to throw whole lobsters and seaweed in the fields for fertilizer .
Lobster was considered poor peoples food and you would hide it if that was in your sandwich you had to bring for lunch at school .


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> My grandfather and the people from his generation used to throw whole lobsters and seaweed in the fields for fertilizer .
> Lobster was considered poor peoples food and you would hide it if that was in your sandwich you had to bring for lunch at school .


 
It was the same here with Salmon, sometimes three meals a day, I can hardly look at it.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> My grandfather and the people from his generation used to throw whole lobsters and seaweed in the fields for fertilizer .
> Lobster was considered poor peoples food and you would hide it if that was in your sandwich you had to bring for lunch at school .




Yeah down here you could always find lobsters in the seaweed at low tide like green crabs...not in my lifetime....but just one generation back. My father's record lobstering was 28 counters in a 3 foot bow trap!! That wasn't counting snappers and large ones and crabs the had to be thrown back but just the ones that were of legal size to sell. LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> There was a 2100 and a 266 for sale here cheap,..I made Dan go get them so they are at his place,...well,.. after I fixed them up...LOL


 
Well , it was all your fault because if I remember correctly I referred the ad to you and then you told me that I should buy it (I saved a copy of that email to prove to the wife that it wasn't my fault) .
I must admit that the 60 bucks a saw was money well spent and the 266 worked well on the second outing (7 tanks of fuel) . I have no time on the 2100 yet .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah down here you could always find lobsters in the seaweed at low tide like green crabs...not in my lifetime....but just one generation back. My father's record lobstering was 28 counters in a 3 foot bow trap!! That wasn't counting snappers and large ones and crabs the had to be thrown back but just the ones that were of legal size to sell. LOL!!!


 
The last time I looked a lobster dinner down here was around 40.00 ! Been off work since Oct. last year so I am doing good to get bologna LOL


----------



## tbone75

700 coming up!!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> It was the same here with Salmon, sometimes three meals a day, I can hardly look at it.


 
Never liked salmon.I like most any fish but that LOL


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> It was the same here with Salmon, sometimes three meals a day, I can hardly look at it.


 
When my cousin moved to BC he ate Pacific salmon for 3 months steady, couldn't get enough , still eats as much as he can get .
He calls our Atlantic salmon a trout that goes to the ocean .....What a snob !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> The last time I looked a lobster dinner down here was around 40.00 ! Been off work since Oct. last year so I am doing good to get bologna LOL


 
Live at roadside sellers ..... 5.00$ a pound .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> When my cousin moved to BC he ate Pacific salmon for 3 months steady, couldn't get enough , still eats as much as he can get .
> He calls our Atlantic salmon a trout that goes to the ocean .....What a snob !


 
I still don't want any LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Live at roadside sellers ..... 5.00$ a pound .


 
I guess shipping cost a lot LOL


----------



## caleath

Crap fish talk again?

Dont you people like beef?


----------



## Cantdog

No......I haven't eaten store bought beef in over 30 yrs...LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Crap fish talk again?
> 
> Dont you people like beef?


 
My OL does LOL


----------



## tbone75

Saved some rep 4 u guys today LOL


----------



## caleath

Ok well you guys would hate Texas I guess...


Here is the new toy..thanks Ron.














*700*


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Ok well you guys would hate Texas I guess...
> 
> 
> Here is the new toy..thanks Ron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *700*


 
Looks great! How did you talk Ron out of that?


----------



## tbone75

Man I smell like a Stihl! I got to clean up LOL


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Looks great! How did you talk Ron out of that?


 
I threatened to enroll him in the Stihl a month club.


----------



## caleath

Robin doesnt it look better in Texas?


----------



## Cantdog

The Hommie...??? Yeah it would be dripping wet up here...nice looking rig..but you are right it NEEDS a longer bar...


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Ok well you guys would hate Texas I guess...
> 
> 
> Here is the new toy..thanks Ron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *700*


 
NO I like TX best bass fishing around! LOL


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> NO I like TX best bass fishing around! LOL


 
That a hog roaster in the back ground or a BBQ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

You guys made 700 without me,..good on ya,..the Homie looks good in Texas....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

I need to ask the experts about the jug I got with this 64.It has the transfers bridges broke out?Is it worth trying to use?Not sure it would run very good.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ron box is here...the lady at the post office said not to send stuff in them nasty Husky boxes anymore:msp_biggrin:
> 
> That saw is in awesome shape. Looking forward to using it soon.


 
Yeh but ya gotta FIX it first Cliff !!


----------



## caleath

I just had time to get it out of the box..

Thats a smoker there John. I built that for smoking briskets...thats beef for you guys that eat nothing but fish.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mmmmmm,..mmmmmm,...got more brookies today, nothing big yet but all in the 12-14" range so far, todays haul puts me over my yearly limit...LOL
> One big guy grabbed my dry Mayfly and snapped my 2.5 lb tapered leader off before I could say dammit...LOL
> I usually fish with 5 lb tapers for the bigger guys that I usually get in another location later in the season.


 
Yearly limit on trout ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I need to ask the experts about the jug I got with this 64.It has the transfers bridges broke out?Is it worth trying to use?Not sure it would run very good.


 
It would work,...just not as good as one with the bridges in place, ..you will loose some velocity and mixing of the fuel charge but it will still run reasonably well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yearly limit on trout ??


 
The Mrs says that is enough fish in the freezer.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That might be some real nice stuff, especially the one for fish. They claim they will ship it so I will check it out. Thanks.


 
Colored salt and some cayene,etc.,i have some here.


----------



## caleath

I have had 21 briskets in there before...and over 30 pork buts


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Yeh but ya gotta FIX it first Cliff !!


 
I forget ron whats wrong with it anyways...?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I figured Cliff would really know what would be good on fish...LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I just had time to get it out of the box..
> 
> Thats a smoker there John. I built that for smoking briskets...thats beef for you guys that eat nothing but fish.


 
I like brisket!!!


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I figured Cliff would really know what would be good on fish...LOL


 
Steak.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> My grandfather and the people from his generation used to throw whole lobsters and seaweed in the fields for fertilizer .
> Lobster was considered poor peoples food and you would hide it if that was in your sandwich you had to bring for lunch at school .


 
NH has a law that prisoners cant be fed lobster more than three times a week !


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I like brisket!!!


 
Me too...it sure is alot of work, at least the way I do it.

Low and slow...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It would work,...just not as good as one with the bridges in place, ..you will loose some velocity and mixing of the fuel charge but it will still run reasonably well.


 
Thanks Jerry.I will try to fix it up a little in there.Something like porting LOL


----------



## caleath

I sure do like this saw Ron...thanks again.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Me too...it sure is alot of work, at least the way I do it.
> 
> Low and slow...


 
The only way!I am going to a hog roast sat. Yummy!!!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Ok well you guys would hate Texas I guess...
> 
> 
> Here is the new toy..thanks Ron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *700*


 
SHINE that muffler up pretty !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

On the harbor that I grew up around we could basically do whatever we wanted so we fished for anything we wanted any time we wanted. No worries about licenses or enforcement back then so there was plenty of all the good species in the pantry, fridge or freezer all year round. None of it was special to us,..it was just there...LOL


----------



## caleath

I have never done the whole hog thing. I am planning on doing one at the GTG here next year.


Jerry I try not to use any salt when cooking meat. It dries it out and there are better choices. I am not sure about fish.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> SHINE that muffler up pretty !!


 
Looks fast sitting there dont it. Almost like a fastback Mustang.

I will get all my Homelites in one pic soon...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jerry.I will try to fix it up a little in there.Something like porting LOL


 
Yep,..remove all sharp edges and put a slight bevel on any edges that could catch a piston ring.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I have never done the whole hog thing. I am planning on doing one at the GTG here next year.
> 
> 
> Jerry I try not to use any salt when cooking meat. It dries it out and there are better choices. I am not sure about fish.


 
Best to seal up the item being cooked to keep in the juices.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I forget ron whats wrong with it anyways...?


 
Hi speed,like it got a rev limiter holding it back.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..remove all sharp edges and put a slight bevel on any edges that could catch a piston ring.


 
Yes sir that I will.If I can get some better pics. I will show & tell LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

High speed govenor cutting in too soon, remove it and plug it.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Hi speed,like it got a rev limiter holding it back.


 
I see...I ll get her fixed up...make you proud.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I have never done the whole hog thing. I am planning on doing one at the GTG here next year.
> 
> 
> Jerry I try not to use any salt when cooking meat. It dries it out and there are better choices. I am not sure about fish.


 
Cliff,,if you look at the ingrediants in that stuff you will find salt listed first because thats mostly what is is.


----------



## caleath

I smoke my stuff until it gets to a certain temp then wrap with tinfoil to finish. I never let temp get above 250 f so its smoking and not baking the meat. 

I cooked for church, scouts etc. I have fed 400 folks once. Alot of work but well worth the trouble.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> High speed govenor cutting in too soon, remove it and plug it.


 
I think it may have been done,but maybe not well enough ??


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Cliff,,if you look at the ingrediants in that stuff you will find salt listed first because thats mostly what is is.


 
I only use that stuff after the food is done...not to season with. I have my own mixes that I use for cooking with. No sugar or salt in my rubs. 

Sugar just burns anyway. I do use some juices in a spray bottle mixed with water at the end to help put a glaze on it. Usually cranberry juice.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I took it apart for crank seals..they are supposedly a problem with those saws. I ported it a bit too..just widned the ports nothing too seroius. I dropped a circlip the other day and got frustrated and walked out. I went in there yesterday to look at something and found it sitting on the shelf below my bench. Put it in before I could loose it.


 
Boy Cliff, I sure do know that feeling. Every time I take out a "Jesus" clip I say a silent prayer that I don't send it winging across the shop because normally when that happens the project I am working on is right behind it. On another note, I am getting closer and closer with Frankensaw. I was burying the bar in some maple and it took it all right, didn't stall the chain in the cut so that's a good thing. It also doesn't have the wow factor I thought it would. I think it might be because I am so used to the bigger saws that going to a smaller saw with less power just isn't as much fun to me. I am going to still tinker with it until I can optimize how she runs.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I see...I ll get her fixed up...make you proud.


 
I just hope you dont get MAD at me


----------



## caleath

Ok question time...I know we all think we know what eachothers favorite saw is..

I will start out....


My Stihl 440 is my all out favorite...whats yours?


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> I just hope you dont get MAD at me


 
Why in the world would I do that...I have an awesome saw here...they can all be fixed.

I am looking forward to working on it.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I only use that stuff after the food is done...not to season with. I have my own mixes that I use for cooking with. No sugar or salt in my rubs.
> 
> Sugar just burns anyway. I do use some juices in a spray bottle mixed with water at the end to help put a glaze on it. Usually cranberry juice.


 
I dont use salt either,YUK,, i do use sugar,fruit juice has sugar,,but i cold smoke most everything first then raise temp to just below the burning point of sugar,225 deg.
do you subscribe to derrick rhodes ??


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> I dont use salt either,YUK,, i do use sugar,fruit juice has sugar,,but i cold smoke most everything first then raise temp to just below the burning point of sugar,225 deg.
> do you subscribe to derrick rhodes ??


 
Not too sure who that is Ron. 

I have had folks bid over 150 bucks for one of my briskets, not bragging,  its one of the things that I take seriously.


----------



## roncoinc

Barbecue/Smoking


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Not too sure who that is Ron.
> 
> I have had folks bid over 150 bucks for one of my briskets, not bragging, its one of the things that I take seriously.


 
A man after my own heart,,and belly 
i do the smoke and the Q :0


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Barbecue/Smoking


 
Thanks I saved that..

I love to cook outside, I was taught by my dad, he went to culinary school after he retired from the state. My grandfather and great grandfather. We have cooked for large groups for years. Pulled pork is my 2nd favorite.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> A man after my own heart,,and belly
> i do the smoke and the Q :0


 
I knew that there was something I liked about you Ron.:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Barbecue/Smoking


 
Thanks Ron I saved that too!


----------



## caleath

I like cooking in Dutch ovens too....


----------



## pioneerguy600

My favorite saw is still the 044/MS440`s, my oldest Stihl 044 has a 10mm cylinder with a 12mm piston and I will use that one every chance I get. I built that one 1 piece at a time, cost me nearly $50. but its my favorite out of the 5 of them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I like cooking in Dutch ovens too....


 
They had homemade clay ovens at the farm I was on last weekend, they bake all their bread in them. That was some tasty bread hot from the oven slathered with home made butter..Mmmm,...mmm good.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I knew that there was something I liked about you Ron.:msp_tongue:


 
I like to brine some stuff also before smoking..
it all ends up a LOT of work but taste good in the end..
say a 24 hr brine,,then a couple hours soaking and washing,,then 8-10 hrs cold smoking,,then a couple more hours at what i like is below 225,,then a few more hours in the foil with the temp up a bit,WHEW !! all weekend !!
dont just save that Cliff,subscribe,about once a week get a newsletter.. guy knows his Q..
i'm lucky i can get all i want of apple and cherry and maple and ash to smoke and cook with..i havent used gas or briquettes in years,only wood.. almost out of blueberry wood  thats the best..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> They had homemade clay ovens at the farm I was on last weekend, they bake all their bread in them. That was some tasty bread hot from the oven slathered with home made butter..Mmmm,...mmm good.


 
Dont get any better than that man........


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Dont get any better than that man........


 
I know,...I gotta figure out a reason to go back there again..


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> They had homemade clay ovens at the farm I was on last weekend, they bake all their bread in them. That was some tasty bread hot from the oven slathered with home made butter..Mmmm,...mmm good.


 
I want to build an outdoor oven some day...if nothing else cuts down on the heat inside the house during the summer. I love bread and my figure shows it too.

Any of you guys read Grit magazine?


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> I like to brine some stuff also before smoking..
> it all ends up a LOT of work but taste good in the end..
> say a 24 hr brine,,then a couple hours soaking and washing,,then 8-10 hrs cold smoking,,then a couple more hours at what i like is below 225,,then a few more hours in the foil with the temp up a bit,WHEW !! all weekend !!
> dont just save that Cliff,subscribe,about once a week get a newsletter.. guy knows his Q..
> i'm lucky i can get all i want of apple and cherry and maple and ash to smoke and cook with..i havent used gas or briquettes in years,only wood.. almost out of blueberry wood  thats the best..


 
Not too much fruit wood around here..I use mostly oak pecan and hickory. I can get peach wood every now and again. 

Brining isnt something I have got to do much of...my dad loves doing it.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I want to build an outdoor oven some day...if nothing else cuts down on the heat inside the house during the summer. I love bread and my figure shows it too.
> 
> Any of you guys read Grit magazine?


 
Dont like grits either !! 
nite


----------



## pioneerguy600

They use all old apple tree and ash wood to fuel their outdoor clay ovens, don`t know if it adds flavor to the bread but it can`t hurt.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Dont like grits either !!
> nite


 
Grits are nasty 


this is what I was talking about

https://www.grit.com/subscribe/subscribe.aspx?promocode=EGRGOBAB&gclid=CLvn3Nu49agCFZIf2godjR_mTA


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I like to brine some stuff also before smoking..
> it all ends up a LOT of work but taste good in the end..
> say a 24 hr brine,,then a couple hours soaking and washing,,then 8-10 hrs cold smoking,,then a couple more hours at what i like is below 225,,then a few more hours in the foil with the temp up a bit,WHEW !! all weekend !!
> dont just save that Cliff,subscribe,about once a week get a newsletter.. guy knows his Q..
> i'm lucky i can get all i want of apple and cherry and maple and ash to smoke and cook with..i havent used gas or briquettes in years,only wood.. almost out of blueberry wood  thats the best..


 
They use Hickory & apple around here.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont like grits either !!
> nite


 
YUK grits!! Down south thats all they try to feed you!


----------



## pioneerguy600

There is a spreading movement out there heading toward sustainable yield farming where they are returning to some of the old ways of farming but are designing their fields and surrounding buildings , ponds , earthen banks and natural fencelines to enhance their crops but not cost a lot to plant or look after them.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> YUK grits!! Down south thats all they try to feed you!


 
I wont eat grits...wife likes them.

Oatmeal is about all i will eat like that.

My favorite breakfast is biscuits and sausage gravy with country fries...dang I am hungry now.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is a spreading movement out there heading toward sustainable yield farming where they are returning to some of the old ways of farming but are designing their fields and surrounding buildings , ponds , earthen banks and natural fencelines to enhance their crops but not cost a lot to plant or look after them.


 
I have done some reading up on that movement. I would like to have a garden...I never seem to get it together when the time comes. I might try this fall...lucky for me lots of neighbors with gardens and they always plant too much.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Ok question time...I know we all think we know what eachothers favorite saw is..
> 
> I will start out....
> 
> 
> My Stihl 440 is my all out favorite...whats yours?


 
I love my Dolmar 6400. Next in line is a toss up between the PP415 and the 044. That might all change when I get the 120si going. Have to get time to go get my parts saws. Thankfully the guy has set them aside for me.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I wont eat grits...wife likes them.
> 
> Oatmeal is about all i will eat like that.
> 
> My favorite breakfast is biscuits and sausage gravy with country fries...dang I am hungry now.


 
2 over easy eggs with that and you got it.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jim you see them pics I posted for ya?


----------



## caleath

I want to raise a pig for us this year...I had some pork that was home raised...there is no comparison what so ever..that stuff was sure good.


----------



## caleath

I am played out..nice visit again..best place to hang out anywhere I think.


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> I am played out..nice visit again..best place to hang out anywhere I think.


 
It sure is. I can't contribute much to the discussion, but I sure learn a lot here. Thanks guys.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim you see them pics I posted for ya?


 
No I haven't, I have to catch up on the thread. Been pretty busy here at night.


----------



## jimdad07

Can't seem to find those pics John.


----------



## jimdad07

About that time for me guys. Have a good day tomorrow everybody. Just remember these words of wisdom I leave you with tonight: Don't let your meat loaf!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll Tried to get rings for my 181 but the dealer said they couldn't get it? Hard to believe? So i gotta shop around alittle maybe Baileys will have them? 
Anyone know where i could get them? Or know someone who might know? lol


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> About that time for me guys. Have a good day tomorrow everybody. Just remember these words of wisdom I leave you with tonight: Don't let your meat loaf!


 
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Have a good one guys.Got to lay down. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll Tried to get rings for my 181 but the dealer said they couldn't get it? Hard to believe? So i gotta shop around alittle maybe Baileys will have them?
> Anyone know where i could get them? Or know someone who might know? lol


 
Not much available from the dealer for the 181 but there are after market rings like Caber for them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me also,..Nytol.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not much available from the dealer for the 181 but there are after market rings like Caber for them.


 
Baileys has rings for the 281, Would these fit the 181?


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All....This is the first time I've seen this thread on page 2 for a while!!! Weather here is the same as it has been, same as it has been, same as it has been, same as it ever was....FOG, RAIN and DRIZZLE...BLAHHHH!!!! They said no rain today....they LIED!!!!AGAIN!!!!

Got the little 335XPT running sweet and out the door yesterday.... then spent the rest of the day working on that little Jonsereds 451E I got from Ron. Nice little Pro saw with very low hrs use...looks like someone straight gassed it....piston's toast...cyl is cleaning up good. Got the ex side back to cross hatch with the ol' acid treatment. I'll do the intake side today. Then to the bead blaster it goes. Pulled another 451E down that I had which was in good shape except it got crunched badly and someone had done a pretty good JB weld repair to both cases but I got it off ebay for parts and now that is just what it is. It had a nice piston so I think, as soon as the ring comes in this one will join the list of runners. Rons saw had a Jonsereds branded, Winsor, (original equipment I'd say) 3/8" bar but it had quite a bad bend near the tip...I was going to toss it...but Ron said he uses his wood splitter to straighten bent bars.....I had never thought of that so I said what the hell and gave it a shot. My splitter is mounted on the back of my 4wd tractor so I cut three 2X2 block of presure treated and with a little patience and a two foot straight edge was able to bring that bar back to perfectly straight. I guess if you had a shop press (which I don't) you could do the same thing but this method worked sweet...Thanks for the tip Ron!!


----------



## roncoinc

That Ron guy a pretty fart smeller aint he ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :msp_biggrin:


 
Hey Bone,,saw the pic,,i got the top -o- matic T2,,the all chrome one 
use gamblers at $18 a lb. tubes are $2 a box.cheap enuf.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> That Ron guy a pretty fart smeller aint he ?


 
OH Yeah!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Haha Fart Smeller. 

Morning all. 
Come on, get up ya'll we got trees to fell and cats to kill :msp_w00t:


----------



## caleath

Jacob put your clothes back on....


Morning all...raining here yuck. Glad I have an inside job today.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey Bone,,saw the pic,,i got the top -o- matic T2,,the all chrome one
> use gamblers at $18 a lb. tubes are $2 a box.cheap enuf.


 
I have the chrome one too.Just in case this one breaks down LOL I started getting OHM & Twisters same price as you.Wife & I both use it.That machine gets a work out!


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Cliff,that is a nice looking homie 
looks even better since it went to TX !!
put some mix in and it should fire rite up,maybe a bit of prime..
when it tries to go WOT you will see what i meen.
Modified Mark had a whole thread on those carbs,you may find some usefull info in it.
if i had thot i could have padded the box with apple noodles for smoking  
friend has an old crapsman that oiler hasnt worked in years,,we spray cooking oil on it and noodle small pieces of apple and such with it,get lots quick !


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Haha Fart Smeller.
> 
> Morning all.
> Come on, get up ya'll we got trees to fell and cats to kill :msp_w00t:


 
You leave the kitties alone !!


----------



## tbone75

Checked out some case splitting threads.Think I can get-er-done now?Bearings is no prob got a buddy with a press.Now if I can save the piston?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I have the chrome one too.Just in case this one breaks down LOL I started getting OHM & Twisters same price as you.Wife & I both use it.That machine gets a work out!


 
Whew...I was trying to figure out what the heck you guys were talking about...

Rolling machines?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Whew...I was trying to figure out what the heck you guys were talking about...
> 
> Rolling machines?


 
Yep LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have the chrome one too.Just in case this one breaks down LOL I started getting OHM & Twisters same price as you.Wife & I both use it.That machine gets a work out!


 
Making a days supply rite now..
i put it in a cafeteria tray to keep the mess down,but it still gets all over


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You leave the kitties alone !!


 
Yes you leave them alone.I have 4 LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Making a days supply rite now..
> i put it in a cafeteria tray to keep the mess down,but it still gets all over


 
Yes it does get everywhere.I sit at my puter desk and do it LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> You leave the kitties alone !!


 
TEhe, to late. Got one on my barbeque! lol (joking im not Vietnamese.)


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> TEhe, to late. Got one on my barbeque! lol (joking im not Vietnamese.)


 
They like dogs LOL I know my wife works with some of them at the basket factory!


----------



## tbone75

Any of you ever hear of Longeburger baskets?I live 5 mins from it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Any of you ever hear of Longaburger baskets?


 
No I guess I havent John. Well got to get to work, ya'll take it easy
!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No I guess I havent John. Well got to get to work, ya'll take it easy
> !


 
Its more of a woman thing LOL They seem to like the hand made baskets?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all,..its still morning here...LOL
Wet and overcast again but might see the sun this afternoon.
What is everyone doing hanging out on here this morning,..you guys got nothing to do?
I can find ya all lots to do...LOL
Have a good safe day.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning all,..its still morning here...LOL
> Wet and overcast again but might see the sun this afternoon.
> What is everyone doing hanging out on here this morning,..you guys got nothing to do?
> I can find ya all lots to do...LOL
> Have a good safe day.


 
Hey Jerry.It takes me 2 or more hrs. to get moving in the mornings LOL I got lots to do!If I were closer I would be happy to give you a hand LOL If the ground drys up a little I got mowers to fix.Drive belt on one deck belt on another.Then mow some hay in the yard LOL No rain sat. but got a hog roast to go to.So the grass will wait LOL Nephew got married.Were pretty close.He calls me Uncle Dad LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just stirrin the pot John,..nothin serious. Took an early lunch break as I started out at 5 this morning, belly was complainin so now its full again I got to make tracks....LOL


----------



## caleath

Getting hungry myself..

I have 2 cats Jacob...


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of cat lovers on here LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Getting hungry myself..
> 
> I have 2 cats Jacob...


 
Now what kind of cats are we talking about? 

Lol the expression i said "Trees to fell and cats to kill" Is a famous quote from the movie "Never give an inch" Sometimes a Great Notion (1970) - Memorable quotes
Heres the link to the movie, Its a GREAT movie. One of my favorites. I know Trees to fell and cats to kill isnt the real expression but my dad always said it when i was younger trying to get me up out of bed. 
Sorry if I upset anyone :frown:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Now what kind of cats are we talking about?
> 
> Lol the expression i said "Trees to fell and cats to kill" Is a famous quote from the movie "Never give an inch" Sometimes a Great Notion (1970) - Memorable quotes
> Heres the link to the movie, Its a GREAT movie. One of my favorites. I know Trees to fell and cats to kill isnt the real expression but my dad always said it when i was younger trying to get me up out of bed.
> Sorry if I upset anyone :frown:


 
LOL Just playing with you


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Now what kind of cats are we talking about?
> 
> Lol the expression i said "Trees to fell and cats to kill" Is a famous quote from the movie "Never give an inch" Sometimes a Great Notion (1970) - Memorable quotes
> Heres the link to the movie, Its a GREAT movie. One of my favorites. I know Trees to fell and cats to kill isnt the real expression but my dad always said it when i was younger trying to get me up out of bed.
> Sorry if I upset anyone :frown:


 
Me too Jacob...now back to work


----------



## caleath

Really no one has been in here since I left...how disapointing that is.


On an up note.....Sonics Oreo Double blast...awesome.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a look at the site this morning, that big explosion last evening heaped up a lot of stone, they were hoping for 200,000 tons and I think there is 300,000 ton or more. Did not hear Dan hollering so I guess he was not at home 6:07 last evening...LOL


----------



## Hedgerow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Now what kind of cats are we talking about?
> 
> Lol the expression i said "Trees to fell and cats to kill" Is a famous quote from the movie "Never give an inch" Sometimes a Great Notion (1970) - Memorable quotes
> Heres the link to the movie, Its a GREAT movie. One of my favorites. I know Trees to fell and cats to kill isnt the real expression but my dad always said it when i was younger trying to get me up out of bed.
> Sorry if I upset anyone :frown:


 
You mean you aren't actually supposed to eat them???ps:


----------



## tbone75

Hedgerow said:


> You mean you aren't actually supposed to eat them???ps:


 
Taste like chicken LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had a look at the site this morning, that big explosion last evening heaped up a lot of stone, they were hoping for 200,000 tons and I think there is 300,000 ton or more. Did not hear Dan hollering so I guess he was not at home 6:07 last evening...LOL


 
OOOHHH I like them big booms.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had a look at the site this morning, that big explosion last evening heaped up a lot of stone, they were hoping for 200,000 tons and I think there is 300,000 ton or more. Did not hear Dan hollering so I guess he was not at home 6:07 last evening...LOL


 
Cliff likes big boom...


----------



## tbone75

Had a little fun today.Guy brought me a 3416 LOL I don't know what he hit!9 teeth gone off the chain and broke the end of the crank off?I had a spare crank so I fixed it up for him.Poor guy lost his job where he worked for the last 18 yrs.And hes got 6 or 8 kids!Great guy so I fixed him up free.Only took about an hour to fix.Saw looks brand new?Told him to find some junk saws and I would give him another one like his LOL


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Had a little fun today.Guy brought me a 3416 LOL I don't know what he hit!9 teeth gone off the chain and broke the end of the crank off?I had a spare crank so I fixed it up for him.Poor guy lost his job where he worked for the last 18 yrs.And hes got 6 or 8 kids!Great guy so I fixed him up free.Only took about an hour to fix.Saw looks brand new?Told him to find some junk saws and I would give him another one like his LOL


 
Nice thing you did for your buddy.

Lets see some knife pictures


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Nice thing you did for your buddy.
> 
> Lets see some knife pictures


 
Hes a good one.Do anything in the world for anyone. Knife pics coming up LOL


----------



## tbone75

Knife pics could be better.I will try some more.They are all made out of old files.The zebra one in the middle is 14" long.Give you some idea there size.


----------



## tbone75

Tryed to show the handles better?I use a lot of different wood and other stuff for handles.I free hand the blades out on the grinder and then sand sand sand polish LOL I do the sheaths too.The one above the one with the brass inlayed in the handle is special.Its been to Afracia twice,Canada,Alaska and out west.I traded the guy a new one for it just so I could have it LOL.Its about 15 yrs old.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Knife pics could be better.I will try some more.They are all made out of old files.The zebra one in the middle is 14" long.Give you some idea there size.


 
John those are awesome.! I forgot you are on dialup...that must take forever to send.

Nice job.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> John those are awesome.! I forgot you are on dialup...that must take forever to send.
> 
> Nice job.


 
Now that I can resize the pics.It aint to bad LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> John those are awesome.! I forgot you are on dialup...that must take forever to send.
> 
> Nice job.


 
Thanks Cliff. Other guys make some better than me.But I am very happy with mine LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had a look at the site this morning, that big explosion last evening heaped up a lot of stone, they were hoping for 200,000 tons and I think there is 300,000 ton or more. Did not hear Dan hollering so I guess he was not at home 6:07 last evening...LOL


 
Man I missed it  .
That sucks !


----------



## Cantdog

Wow!!! John those look like a lot of work and the polish on the blades is superb!!!.... thanks for the pics.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I figured you must have missed the jarr from an 11 ton yield, it shook stuff this far from the site. Yielded some nice stone, very angular abd easy to pick up with the exc`s.
The 346 runs nice now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes John,..those are beautiful knives. I like expensive knives but so far they are just utility hunting and skinning knives. Buck and Titan G96 are my faves.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I figured you must have missed the jarr from an 11 ton yield, it shook stuff this far from the site. Yielded some nice stone, very angular abd easy to pick up with the exc`s.
> The 346 runs nice now.


 
Pretty bad when you need 11t of Amfo to get a husky to run LOL !


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I figured you must have missed the jarr from an 11 ton yield, it shook stuff this far from the site. Yielded some nice stone, very angular abd easy to pick up with the exc`s.
> The 346 runs nice now.



WHAT??????.........Turd Talk?????????........:msp_rolleyes::hmm3grin2orange:....!!!!! LOLOL!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

You know what?? Them turds were all shakin in their boots, big puddles of bar oil under them when I got to the shop but three of them now run much better. Must have skeered the shat outa them....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Wow!!! John those look like a lot of work and the polish on the blades is superb!!!.... thanks for the pics.


 
Thanks !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes John,..those are beautiful knives. I like expensive knives but so far they are just utility hunting and skinning knives. Buck and Titan G96 are my faves.


 
Thanks Jerry!! I like that Titan !! I have always been a knife nut LOL I wanted a good one so one day I just started trying to make one.That was about 16 yrs ago?The bottom one on the right with the brass inlay is #1 I made.Come a long way LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

My dad made a lot of knives from planer blades and power hacksaw blades. Some of the real pretty handles he made were from multi colored pieces of Lucite welded together with Acetone. I never got to keep one of them, he sold and gave them all away,..I had one he made, it was a big Bowie knife with deer antler handles but it was stolen from our hunting camp.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My dad made a lot of knives from planer blades and power hacksaw blades. Some of the real pretty handles he made were from multi colored pieces of Lucite welded together with Acetone. I never got to keep one of them, he sold and gave them all away,..I had one he made, it was a big Bowie knife with deer antler handles but it was stolen from our hunting camp.


 
That very first knife i made was a big hacksaw blade.Planer blades would be some very good stuff! Very sorry to hear about yours.I gave my FIL 2 I made and someone took them one day at a family get together?Some family!I think he is more poed than I am?So had to make him another LOL I used Thua Burl for the handle.


----------



## tbone75

One thing I like is my knives are scattered from Ohio to Oregon to Oklahoma to Florida LOL My family is very scattered LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That very first knife i made was a big hacksaw blade.Planer blades would be some very good stuff! Very sorry to hear about yours.I gave my FIL 2 I made and someone took them one day at a family get together?Some family!I think he is more poed than I am?So had to make him another LOL I used Thua Burl for the handle.


 
There surely is some beautiful woods out there that make awesome handles,.. some of the most beautiful grain I ever seen comes from tree root wood, dad had me digging up tree roots to get burley grain woods that don`t split easily.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There surely is some beautiful woods out there that make awesome handles,.. some of the most beautiful grain I ever seen comes from tree root wood, dad had me digging up tree roots to get burley grain woods that don`t split easily.


 
Yes it does!! I dug up some Black Walnut here on my place.Thats some super nice stuff!And HARD!!! LOL


----------



## caleath

I figured that I had missed a ton...not so much.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I figured that I had missed a ton...not so much.


 
I have tons of rock...LOL


----------



## caleath

I have an unhappy kitten in my lap...she doesnt like thunder.


So you fixed that Husky with explosives Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

In a round about way I did,..that big thupm last evening shook them no good Huskies up and today after I changed their diapers and put in a new carb they all run right again, I put in a couple of extra lil pieces and they are all ready to go back home.


----------



## caleath

So they really smell now that they have all crapped themselves?


Did you see the response I left for the guy asking about which Huskys to avoid..?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> So they really smell now that they have all crapped themselves?
> 
> 
> Did you see the response I left for the guy asking about which Huskys to avoid..?


 
Yea,.. they needed a bath badly.

No ,..didn`t see it yet.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> So they really smell now that they have all crapped themselves?
> 
> 
> Did you see the response I left for the guy asking about which Huskys to avoid..?


 
Bet you said all of them LOL


----------



## caleath

And we think we have problems


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> And we think we have problems


 
Seems like if it isn`t flooding its fire or wind. This earth sure is taking a shat kicking.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seems like if it isn`t flooding its fire or wind. This earth sure is taking a shat kicking.


 
You arent kidding there brother. Thats down on the Mississippi somewhere. I would be willing to bet there is a huge hole in the ground somewhere. Thats a crap load of dirt for sure. It sure looks like someone knew how to use some equipment.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> And we think we have problems


 
WOW That took some time to build! Saved the house!


----------



## chipherder

Glad they had enough advance warning to do that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You got that right Cliff, that is a lot of material piled up there and whom ever done it knew what they were doing. That coffer is all of 14-16' high so the base is over 30' wide.


----------



## caleath

I just hope the equipment they used to do that isnt under water.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I just hope the equipment they used to do that isnt under water.


 
Might need it to get back out?


----------



## caleath

Yep...


Randy is building a turd again


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Yep...
> 
> 
> Randy is building a turd again


 
Yep going to be a hot turd LOL


----------



## caleath

Looks that way dont it


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys. John those are some darn nice knives. Ron thank you very much for the care package, Mary appreciates it.

Had a great evening here tonight. Got more of the deck roof done, got Frankensaw running right how I want it, and started my new saw mill. The new mill is going to have a stationary base much like a band mill, is going to end up at 18' long x 42" wide and the saw will ride a carriage on rollers along rails on the base. The height will be adjustable with a crank. Looking forward to this project. I started laying the base down tonight and the leveling process. My boss gave me some industrial racks that they were going to throw out and that's what I'm using to make the base.


----------



## Mastermind

Ya'll talkin about me???

I like them knifes John. You sure do good work. I have a friend who makes some nice ones as well.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Randy.


----------



## tbone75

Thanks guys.Glad everyone like the knives!


----------



## jimdad07

Hello.....


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> Ya'll talkin about me???
> 
> I like them knifes John. You sure do good work. I have a friend who makes some nice ones as well.


 
Yep Cliffs running on turds again LOL


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> Thanks guys.Glad everyone like the knives!


 
You do beautiful work tbone


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry is not going to be happy about Cliff's Orange Turds.


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> You do beautiful work tbone


 
Thanks.To bad the pics arent better?


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Randy.



Sup Jim?!?!? 

Those "turds" are just like any other saw to me. Hell if I could build a wildthing to cut like a MFer I would.... Oh I did that already. lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Man,..we can`t get through one evening without talking about Orange turds,...LOL
I know,..it was me that mentioned them first this time around.


----------



## jimdad07

Not much Randy. I am more picking than anything else about the turds. I kind of just like saws myself. You ought to hear Frankensaw run now. I found out what I was doing wrong tonight and I felt like a dope. I rebuilt the carb exactly how I took it apart and come to find out, the last person who built that carb put the diaphragm and the gasket on the wrong way. Got to thinking about it tonight and double checked myself. Reversed them and what do you know? Runs like a mofo.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to hear you got ole frankensaw running good,..no better way to learn than trial and error. That will make a good saw if you can get another fuel tank for it.


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> Not much Randy. *I am more picking than anything else about the turds.* I kind of just like saws myself. You ought to hear Frankensaw run now. I found out what I was doing wrong tonight and I felt like a dope. I rebuilt the carb exactly how I took it apart and come to find out, the last person who built that carb put the diaphragm and the gasket on the wrong way. Got to thinking about it tonight and double checked myself. Reversed them and what do you know? Runs like a mofo.


 
Don't think I feel offended by that stuff. I've never really owned too many turds myself. After looking at the transfers in a 372xp I wondered why I didn't own one though. 

That carb problem there is a common one for sure. I also see a bunch of poorly stamped "new" metering levers. I just leave in the original unless it's worn badly.


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> Sup Jim?!?!?
> 
> Those "turds" are just like any other saw to me. Hell if I could build a wildthing to cut like a MFer I would.... Oh I did that already. lol


 
I like that wildthing you built! Got me thinking about one.Got a buddy with a mill and lathe LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to hear you got ole frankensaw running good,..no better way to learn than trial and error. That will make a good saw if you can get another fuel tank for it.


 
LOL Hes got one going out asap!


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to hear you got ole frankensaw running good,..no better way to learn than trial and error. That will make a good saw if you can get another fuel tank for it.


 
What saw is it for sure the craftsman 3300???

I have a nice tank for one of those.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes Randy,..it is that Craftsman Jim has been working over for a couple of weeks, I think he is having trouble sealing up some cracks in the fuel tank.


----------



## jimdad07

mastermind7864 said:


> What saw is it for sure the craftsman 3300???
> 
> I have a nice tank for one of those.


 
It was the 3000, John is sending me a tank off of a 3300, it should work on this one. It is now a PP330/3000 hybrid. Going to be a good little bucking saw for the small stuff. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## jimdad07

Moving back to the 120si, hope to get my parts saws next week. I am impressed with the simplicity of this saw. I really like the impulse passage through the intake manifold among other things. Really can't wait to run that one.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes Randy,..it is that Craftsman Jim has been working over for a couple of weeks, I think he is having trouble sealing up some cracks in the fuel tank.


 


jimdad07 said:


> It was the 3000, John is sending me a tank off of a 3300, it should work on this one. It is now a PP330/3000 hybrid. Going to be a good little bucking saw for the small stuff. Thanks for the offer though.


 
Sorry I missed that you needed one Jim. I would have been glad to send this one. If you need any other parts I should have a few thing left.


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> What saw is it for sure the craftsman 3300???
> 
> I have a nice tank for one of those.


 
HAHA Beat you to it.Getting rid of some of my junk LOL I need room!!


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks Randy, same goes for you. I don't have the stock pile yet of parts that you guys do, but they are adding up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Moving back to the 120si, hope to get my parts saws next week. I am impressed with the simplicity of this saw. I really like the impulse passage through the intake manifold among other things. Really can't wait to run that one.


 
Jim,..if SD was still making saws I would most likely still be running them, they served me well for 6-7 years. They are really well made and thought out saws.


----------



## tbone75

What happen to that turd lover Cliff?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jim,..if SD was still making saws I would most likely still be running them, they served me well for 6-7 years. They are really well made and thought out saws.


 
It's really too bad you haven't been able to get your hands on the newer big Dolmars. They are a great machine and by far my favorites. They handle great and have some great power. Can't say enough about them.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> What happen to that turd lover Cliff?


 
I think that the smell must have overtaken him, he's probably trying to recover.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It's really too bad you haven't been able to get your hands on the newer big Dolmars. They are a great machine and by far my favorites. They handle great and have some great power. Can't say enough about them.


 
When Makita took over SD they became very difficult for our area dealers to deal with, all of them eventually closed their doors and no new ones ever opened up. I have heard from many professional saw users that the new Dolmars don`t hold a candle to the older SD saws quality wise.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> When Makita took over SD they became very difficult for our area dealers to deal with, all of them eventually closed their doors and no new ones ever opened up. I have heard from many professional saw users that the new Dolmars don`t hold a candle to the older SD saws quality wise.


 
That's too bad. I have used the hell out of my 6400 and it keeps coming back for more. Milling is hard on a saw as you know. I guess I will have to see how well it is doing in another four or five years running at the pace I run it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The guys I am referring to run their saws 8 -10 hrs a day 5-6 days a week, they use 2-2.5 gallons of fuel a day, they won`t run the new Dolmars. They won`t take this useage.


----------



## jimdad07

I sure don't run mine that much. Those are guys who live in the trees.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night guys, it's about that time. Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in also,..Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Sorry fellas I wasnt feeling up to chattin last night..now I am up and cant go back to sleep.

I give it to you Jim..sticking with that saw. I will be glad to hear it running when its done. I am going to get some saw work in today. 

Randy I am looking forward to watching that whole build. I like the piston holder you got there. I would like to see what you use to hold the cylinder for machining. I have a friend with the machines I can use.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Moving back to the 120si, hope to get my parts saws next week. I am impressed with the simplicity of this saw. I really like the impulse passage through the intake manifold among other things. Really can't wait to run that one.


 


Watch it Jim........That internal impulse thing is very turd like in design......you keep looking you might find other similarities.....you're already on the slippery slope.....be careful...


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.......Thick FOG here this AM.....looks kinda bright above though.......making me squint...I starting to feel like a mole... haven't seen the sun in a week.....I may have to knock the lawn down with the tractor before I can touch it with the selfpropelled LOL!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Hey good morning!
The weather here is....well, from what I see in the cameras, is...dark.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Hey good morning!
> The weather here is....well, from what I see in the cameras, is...dark.



Morning Randy......It'll likely remain that way 'til daylight....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all 
Today is my girlfreind (Crystal's) Birthday Party, before that i gotta do some work. busy. busyyyy bussyyy!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> Morning Randy......It'll likely remain that way 'til daylight....


 
That observation is consistant with my own.

How far are you from Wytipitlock?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, overcast here but not wet yet! It could go either way by the looks and feel of it. Going to lift the truck box and install new sills under it today, the old ones are starting to get a little ratty. Still have a few saws sitting around that could use some TLC, might get to look them over later today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Randy,..I am about 250 miles from Wycogama and less than 25 from Abbycombec.


----------



## RandyMac

My Grandfather escaped from Wytipitlock, still have family there and in Nova Scotia. Gosh Jerry, we could be cousins.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> That observation is consistant with my own.
> 
> How far are you from Wytipitlock?




About 1 1/2 to 2 hours north of me. It's about mid-state, more on the east side, just barely in "The County", (what they call Aroostook) because it's so large. I am on the coast close to Ellsworth/MDI area.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> My Grandfather escaped from Wytipitlock, still have family there and in Nova Scotia. Gosh Jerry, we could be cousins.


 
Gosh Randy,..we could be!!


----------



## RandyMac

I'll be able to cross the Rockies next year, had a spot of trouble with a certain family faction, was told not to come East, by someone who can enforce their will.


----------



## Cantdog

Lol!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Hasnt rained in at least an hour !!!
things looking up 
Was given an old lawn tractor for scrap but yestday Brian helped me get it going..turned it into a log splitter towing,gang box tractor he can use.
only 12hp but 7 speeds and in low pulls pretty good.
Thursday spent the day with him getting him enrolled in VA health care,,found he had torn some muscles in his right shoulder..he was pulling the splitter around by hand !! not now.still cutting but his production is way down  taking it easy.

May pull the husky 576 down today..looks terrible thru the plug hole..dont know if i can save anything.. wish somebody knew something about these


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Jim,,thank YOU for the Mac cover..
I thought that P100 cover would be good compensation for it and the 925 cover a bonus for being so generouse 
I shipped out a lot of stuff last week and i dont really like shipping 
Hope Jerry gets that big box of husky parts ok


----------



## tbone75

Good deal Ron.Nice of you to help him out!Going to be a nice day here for a change.But rest of the week sucks.T-Storms :msp_angry:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good deal Ron.Nice of you to help him out!Going to be a nice day here for a change.But rest of the week sucks.T-Storms :msp_angry:


 
T-storms aint so bad,day after day of rain is worse..
here it is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, SUNSHINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_smile:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> T-storms aint so bad,day after day of rain is worse..
> here it is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, SUNSHINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_smile:


 
HMMMM.....ZATSO??? NOT here!!! Road was dry...now it's wet ....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> T-storms aint so bad,day after day of rain is worse..
> here it is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, SUNSHINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_smile:


 
At least there is a chance of sun for the next week :hmm3grin2orange: Slim one:msp_angry:


----------



## caleath

Raining here actually it rained all night. Not sure whats on the agenda for today. I do have to put some pipes in the ground to hold some flags. Nathans, my 16 year old son, boy scout troop puts out flags on all the holidays. We had some new folks sign up to get them.

I hate this humidity...sure jacks up my hair.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Raining here actually it rained all night. Not sure whats on the agenda for today. I do have to put some pipes in the ground to hold some flags. Nathans, my 16 year old son, boy scout troop puts out flags on all the holidays. We had some new folks sign up to get them.
> 
> I hate this humidity...sure jacks up my hair.


 
Is there a holiday this weekend ??

LOL !! now tell me your concerned about your "Doo" ??


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Raining here actually it rained all night. Not sure whats on the agenda for today. I do have to put some pipes in the ground to hold some flags. Nathans, my 16 year old son, boy scout troop puts out flags on all the holidays. We had some new folks sign up to get them.
> 
> I hate this humidity...sure jacks up my hair.


 
Cliff you could do what I did?Let my hair grow for 8 yrs. then cut it all off and donated to make wigs for kids that lost there hair due to health problems.Gave them 24" of blond hair LOL Getting a little gray now LOL They said they would make 3 wigs out of it.Might do it again?Got teased a lot LOL But didn't hurt me none LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys have fun today! I am off to the pig roastuttahere2:


----------



## caleath

Nope no holiday but Memorial day will be here soon. I was kidding about my hair. I do need a haircut though.


Have fun at the pig roast. Tbone


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hey Jim,,thank YOU for the Mac cover..
> I thought that P100 cover would be good compensation for it and the 925 cover a bonus for being so generouse
> I shipped out a lot of stuff last week and i dont really like shipping
> Hope Jerry gets that big box of husky parts ok


 

LOL,...the way its going I think I am becoming a Husky mechanic,..the Stihls never need any repairs, I build them and send them out, they don`t come back for many years.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Its the end of the world today


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I'll be able to cross the Rockies next year, had a spot of trouble with a certain family faction, was told not to come East, by someone who can enforce their will.


 
You be sure to let me know if you`re coming over this way,..I will arrange an outing...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,..box up that Orange turd and send it to me,..we can work out something.


----------



## Mastermind

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Its the end of the world today


 
The prediction of 6:00 pm........... Is that eastern or standard time???


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Nope no holiday but Memorial day will be here soon. I was kidding about my hair. I do need a haircut though.
> 
> 
> We have a holiday this weekend,..its called Victoria Day,..something to do with the Queen`s mothers birthday


----------



## caleath

Jerry is working on turds again....


----------



## Cantdog

HMMM I know....for such a hater of orange evacuated waste he sure does wallow in it a lot......LOLOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Its the end of the world today


 
Well if it is.I am fat & happy full of pig LOL Now I need to go mow some hay in the yard before more rain hits tonight  I have 3 riders and can't keep them working this year?At least i got the big one going again.60" mower helps a lot!


----------



## jimdad07

Well if today is the end, what a nice day for it. I guess we have about an hour or so left. Been splitting wood today as it was so nice. Giving the chilluns a bath right now before we go to a BBQ. Fixed the mower deck this morning and sharpened the blades, not cutting too bad. I'll see you guys later.


----------



## sachsmo

Wow 714 pages!

That used to be my favorite number many many years ago.


For the life of me I can't remember why?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Serves me right,.I guess. I don`t get nothin but turds to work on no more, The Stihls don`t ever need no workin on so`s all I get now is Orange turds. Uggg. At least 4 of them are outa the shop as of today,..hope they stay away...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Well if today is the end, what a nice day for it. I guess we have about an hour or so left. Been splitting wood today as it was so nice. Giving the chilluns a bath right now before we go to a BBQ. Fixed the mower deck this morning and sharpened the blades, not cutting too bad. I'll see you guys later.



Oh Chit...did it happen???? I guess I missed it. Or maybe it wasn't it wasn't eastern time... LOLOL!!! If it did happen perhaps Jerry left an hour ahead of me!!!! I'll never catch up......:msp_angry:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nope,..didn`t end for me yet,..still above sod,..still suckin air!!..LOL


----------



## caleath

I am still here.


----------



## tbone75

What?Did I miss it?


----------



## tbone75

Anyone get any saw work done today?Besides Jerry and his favorite turds LOL


----------



## chipherder

Sharpened the chain on the 260 pro, went to the dealer to have a skip tooth chain made up for it, and did some cleaning on the 036.
The cylinder cover looks pretty old and discolored, probably will never look too good.


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> Sharpened the chain on the 260 pro, went to the dealer to have a skip tooth chain made up for it, and did some cleaning on the 036.
> The cylinder cover looks pretty old and discolored, probably will never look too good.


 
Give it a paint job LOL


----------



## caleath

No work done here. We went to town for lunch and then to a friends house. He had a small sleeper sofoa for the kids to put in the game room. I also came home with an old engineers desk. Sorta like a drafting table but it has drawers etc. It will make a nice work bench I think.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Didn`t get much work done on saws today but did get to see a few of them leave the shop, that` a start...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sounds like a good haul Cliff.


----------



## tbone75

No saws for me today.Was going to mow the yard hay.But wife change my mind for me LOL Told me I better get the rest of the veggie plants out.So now I can barley move!But the garden is done.Gave away a bunch of tomato plants and a few other things.Still got a few left to get rid of?Green house did very well for the first year.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Didn`t get much work done on saws today but did get to see a few of them leave the shop, that` a start...LOL


 
Jerry we know you just can't wait for the next batch of turds to come in :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Please,...no batches of turds.. been a while since I ported an 034,..no work since on any Stihls,.they are just like the Maytag machines commercial...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Please,...no batches of turds.. been a while since I ported an 034,..no work since on any Stihls,.they are just like the Maytag machines commercial...LOL


 
I would say it has something to do with the guy who fixed them?we also know he can make a turd run very good too.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> No work done here. We went to town for lunch and then to a friends house. He had a small sleeper sofoa for the kids to put in the game room. I also came home with an old engineers desk. Sorta like a drafting table but it has drawers etc. It will make a nice work bench I think.


 
Excellent score Cliff......no saw work today....but did get a Jonsered 630 parts saw by FedEx so I looked that over pretty hard....piston was/is froze up but looks good in through the ex port. Piston is all the way up. As usual someone screwed in a brandnew sparkplug. Almost every parts saw I pick up has a new plug LOLOL!! Last ditch effort I guess....If I keep using the same saws I'll never have to buy any sparkplugs..never...ever again!!! LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

A good running turd!!.. LOL...you break me up...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A good running turd!!.. LOL...you break me up...LOL


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Be back in a bit.Wife made me a blackberry pie!Got to get a piece:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Pretty slow on here tonight. I am porting my 044 tonight, I'll show the results when I am done. I pulled the jug off of it after laying out some marks on the piston and my exhaust side is just slightly scored, I can't feel it if I run my finger across them but I can see it. Going to have to check the case bolts and so on to make sure I don't have an air leak. May be from when I first got it together and was having carb problems. It has never leaned out on me when I have been running it. Not cool but will just have to make sure I have no leaks and my carb is set right.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> A good running turd!!.. LOL...you break me up...LOL


 
HEY !! watch what you say there fella !! else you dont get to go with me on the rapture !!

I also happen to have a VERY good running husky BTW !!!!
a "signature" model also


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> Pretty slow on here tonight. I am porting my 044 tonight, I'll show the results when I am done. I pulled the jug off of it after laying out some marks on the piston and my exhaust side is just slightly scored, I can't feel it if I run my finger across them but I can see it. Going to have to check the case bolts and so on to make sure I don't have an air leak. May be from when I first got it together and was having carb problems. It has never leaned out on me when I have been running it. Not cool but will just have to make sure I have no leaks and my carb is set right.


 
I will be looking forward to seeing the results. I'm trying to absorb all the information I can before taking the plunge into a porting job.
Only experience I have is a set of small block Chev F.I. heads years ago.
There is so much expertise here, I just love this place.


----------



## caleath

Boy you guys are sure quiet in here...Jim what made you port you 44? 

I am still waiting on a video of the Frankensaw


----------



## tbone75

You guys sleeping on here tonight?No ones got nothing to say?Huskys Rock


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 044,..my favorite saw to port,..done so many of them I think I could do one while I sleep. They turn out so well and the power gain is well worth it. Hope your piston is ok Jim.


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,i'll ad sumthin...............
awhile ago when we were showing porting pix i did a husky 365..
it is also the one i posted a thread about welding a leaking seam in the gas tank..so muff modded and mildly ported i got to put it to some good size oak today..well,,16in is good size for an 18in bar 
This was built from a junker from a dealer..bummer,i dont have a pic !
anyway i tried to run a full tank thru it but didnt make it  got tired..
cut like a dream,the 365 is well known as one of husky's user friendly saws..
was more than pleased with the smoothness of it in the wood and the cutting speed was more than expected..just letting it eat wood at it's own pace required no effort ..
after bucking the first piece and rolling the log over i started to bottom cut the pieces..first try i missed the cut and the nose of the bar hit.. WTF ?? tried again and the chain wouldnt move !! the inertia chain break kicked in without me knowing it ! reset brake and cut again.. hit the nose of the bar again on purpose,WHAM ! chain break on again  that system works smooth as poop and i like it..
working the break by hand is probly the smoothest i have felt..
overall a pretty darn nice saw for the $65 i have into it


----------



## pioneerguy600

Orange alert!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Jim,,dont worry about it..
they come that way,,called stihl quality control


----------



## Cantdog

LOLOL!! You guys crack me up!!! See you all in the AM........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time to pack it up for tonight,..Nytol.


----------



## caleath

Turd alert....warning turd alert


----------



## roncoinc

WOW ! i'm the last one standing ??????????


----------



## caleath

what am I egg salad:msp_tongue:


----------



## caleath

I learned a new trick....this should be fun.


----------



## jimdad07

Still waiting to make a video of Frankensaw Cliff, been splitting wood most of the day and fixing the lawn mower. Besides, I just got Frankensaw running the way I want it yesterday or the day before, I disremember when. I decided the do the 044 because it was there and I was using it today and just figured WTF? Might as well. Just as most of my projects go, I went to put it back together and one of the [email protected]#$%^&* cylinder bolts stripped the threads in the crankcase. Guess I'll be tapping in a bigger bolt in the morning. If that's the worse that happens I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff your posts are looking quite colorful. BTW, did you get my voicemail the other night? That is Frankensaw running.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Cliff your posts are looking quite colorful. BTW, did you get my voicemail the other night? That is Frankensaw running.


 
Nope I missed it..not sure what happened. Good luck with the bolt. You might try a helicoil or twinsert first...


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Nope I missed it..not sure what happened. Good luck with the bolt. You might try a helicoil or twinsert first...


 
I thought about a helicoil but figured I have a nice big selection of taps and non helicoils on the shop.


----------



## jimdad07

You're up late tonight Ron.


----------



## Mastermind

I think I'm the last standing! :jester:


----------



## Cantdog

Another day gents.....finally got a break in the weather and managed to get the lawn mowed yesterday. Work around the house today no saw work......I will wiggle that 630 to see if the PB Blaster has done its job. If I get my chores done I gotta pull my outboard out of the shed and get a coat of bottom paint on...it's past time for that.....but it's been rainy and foggy for the last month so boating has not figured prominately in my plans...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, a nicer looking day here today, could get dry even. No big plans for today, we will just see what unfolds, flower gardens looking real good, grass is growing all too fast and veggie gardens need planting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff,..I like your new trick, very eye catching and colorful.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim,..tap it one size bigger,.it will hold fine. I have always wondered how they can get stripped out, the screw will twist off before the thread would strip when tightening down the screws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Randy,..it gets late a couple hours here before it gets late over your way...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Robin,..I have been out on the water only once this spring,..the weather certainly was a factor in my decisions of not getting out more. Got to make a trip out to the Island soon.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning all you turd lovers :msp_rolleyes: Very nice day out there so far?Wish I could get up and move:mad2:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robin,..I have been out on the water only once this spring,..the weather certainly was a factor in my decisions of not getting out more. Got to make a trip out to the Island soon.


 
Yeah the weather really sucks this spring...I guess we're paying now for the great weather we had last yr!!! My better half has made very clear that we are going to the island camp for the Memorial Day long weekend...not sure I can get either boat up by then. So we may have to catch a ride out with a friend on his lobster boat and borrow another friends truck to get down to the other end of the island. A lot of hassle compared to just loading up my own boat and going. Once there by boat I can row groceries and supplies to within ten feet of the kitchen door at high water. Pretty sweet compared to luggung stuff 200ft down the path from the road.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning Robin, Jerry and John. Clouds are back again today but not too bad. Have to go move a bull this morning and then go do some A/C work down at my MIL's cheese store today. Maybe I'll get enough time to tap that screw hole out and run that saw.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, Went to the drive in last night with my girlfriend. We watched Fast Five. I would recommend the movie! VERY GOOD! 

Suppose to be getting a new saw from a friend of mine today


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning all, Went to the drive in last night with my girlfriend. We watched Fast Five. I would recommend the movie! VERY GOOD!
> 
> Suppose to be getting a new saw from a friend of mine today


 
Drive in?Haven't seen one of them in yrs!Movie sounds good!What kind of saw you getting?Bet its a turd LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Drive in?Haven't seen one of them in yrs!Movie sounds good!What kind of saw you getting?Bet its a turd LOL


 
Yepp, its in the town next to us. Its been there for years, and years! No I think its another XL12. Which is fine by me, I LOVE EM!


----------



## tbone75

I like them orange turds.My favorite saw to play around with is a 350


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,..box up that Orange turd and send it to me,..we can work out something.


 
Hmmmmmmmmmmm..............

hhmmmmmm....

interesting and generouse to say the least...

shipping both ways would be a weeks pay 

will have to take some time to consider the feasability and financial responsabilty incurred by such an endevor 

one of the problems is i dont know yet if this 576 will fit or have a permanent place in my lineup..
If i planned on for sure keeping it like the 394,i would send it..
dont want to take advantage of your offer and end up selling it,not fair to Jerry ..


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yepp, its in the town next to us. Its been there for years, and years! No I think its another XL12. Which is fine by me, I LOVE EM!


 
Always loved them drive-ins.Back row and a girl friend LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm..............
> 
> hhmmmmmm....
> 
> interesting and generouse to say the least...
> 
> shipping both ways would be a weeks pay
> 
> will have to take some time to consider the feasability and financial responsabilty incurred by such an endevor
> 
> one of the problems is i dont know yet if this 576 will fit or have a permanent place in my lineup..
> If i planned on for sure keeping it like the 394,i would send it..
> dont want to take advantage of your offer and end up selling it,not fair to Jerry ..


 
Jerry seems to like working on turds LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Always loved them drive-ins.Back row and a girl friend LOL


 
Yeaa my girlfreind and I cuddled up in a sleeping bag :msp_biggrin:
I have a 350, it has something wrong with it? Im thinking its the clutch?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yeaa my girlfreind and I cuddled up in a sleeping bag :msp_biggrin:
> I have a 350, it has something wrong with it? Im thinking its the clutch?


 
Very easy to work on!A 16" B&C works great on them.Its not a pro saw.But sure is easy to handle.


----------



## tbone75

Got a little leather work to do sometime today?Its not as fun as making the knife LOL Need to make 4 sheaths to get these knive shipped out.One is kind of special.For a good friend.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got a little leather work to do sometime today?Its not as fun as making the knife LOL Need to make 4 sheaths to get these knive shipped out.One is kind of special.For a good friend.


 
Are you able to find a good supply of wood for the handles ?
i have a supply of beech and maple burls cut into 16 in split pieces,to nice for the woodstove.
sent a couple to a friend that makes pistol handles,he was amazed at the wood,very hard to work tho i guess.


----------



## tbone75

All yo guys hanging around got nothing to say?Maby this will help STIHL SUCKS


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Are you able to find a good supply of wood for the handles ?
> i have a supply of beech and maple burls cut into 16 in split pieces,to nice for the woodstove.
> sent a couple to a friend that makes pistol handles,he was amazed at the wood,very hard to work tho i guess.


 
I am always looking for nice grain wood!!!


----------



## tbone75

Never had any Beech?


----------



## tbone75

I tryed something new last year on some maple I drug out on my place here.I dyed it black with leather dye.Looks great!! Let me get a pic of with and with out dye.


----------



## tbone75

Knife pics maple dyed and not.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Knife pics maple dyed and not.


 
Nice 
if rain stops a minit will try to get a pic.


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like the burls have been pretty well picked over,not much good stuff left.
i do have a nice piece of wild cherry tho 
it's wet so dont show so goot,when it dries another pic will make it look better.


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> overall a pretty darn nice saw for the $65 i have into it


 


Good for you, RON!!!! 

to hell with all the haters!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks like the burls have been pretty well picked over,not much good stuff left.
> i do have a nice piece of wild cherry tho
> it's wet so dont show so goot,when it dries another pic will make it look better.


 
Ron that looks like it could be some very nice handles in there?If your willing to let go of it?Lets make a deal?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron that looks like it could be some very nice handles in there?If your willing to let go of it?Lets make a deal?


 
A couple inches down the log it is 6in thick.
the heartwood is always darker like that.
so six in round how long a piece you want ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A couple inches down the log it is 6in thick.
> the heartwood is always darker like that.
> so six in round how long a piece you want ?


 
6 or 7" would work.Need a little room to play LOL


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## caleath

Yellow Allert...Randy is on a mad posting run.....


----------



## jimdad07

Just popping in before going back outside. Cliff you're worse than a 5-year-old with a new toy.:msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


>


 

250 Super?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Yellow Allert...Randy is on a mad posting run.....


 
Your lights not yellow? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

No one is going to stop for a yellow light.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl`s rule,..Huskies just drool..


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihl`s rule,..Huskies just drool..


 
You are correct !


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas...did you see my homelite volley on Randy?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for another rhyme,

Only one saw is the best,
we all know about the rest.
The one thats head and shoulders above,
the one saw we all love.
Most can`t make the cut,
only one saw doesn`t say but.
It will start every time,
may cost a bit more dime.
Worth it in every way,
when you depend on it every day.
Some make a funny claim,
I know that is just lame.
Knowing what they are made from,
they don`t need to wait for their day to come.
Only one reason their number one,
worldwide sales made its place in the sun.
Having worked on them all,
these saws are made for the long haul.
If it aint orange and white,
its just not right.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You are correct !


 
Don`t I know it..LOL


----------



## caleath

Nice job Jerry...I am out of rep bullets or you would have one coming your way.


----------



## caleath

This place is dead.....:msp_sleep:


----------



## caleath

We caught up with the Poulan thread...we should pass it before too long.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I ran the 346 ran through a tank and a half , kinda felt like an Echo CS450, not a replacement for the 361 .
I managed to convert 7.00$$ worth of gas to 40.00$$ of diesel to a fair size pile of wood chips and about 2 cord of oak and a dozen oak logs worth sawing .
When the wind and rain stopped and the temp got above 10 degrees , the black-flies were way hungrier than the husky .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I ran the 346 ran through a tank and a half , kinda felt like an Echo CS450, not a replacement for the 361 .
> I managed to convert 7.00$$ worth of gas to 40.00$$ of diesel to a fair size pile of wood chips and about 2 cord of oak and a dozen oak logs worth sawing .
> When the wind and rain stopped and the temp got above 10 degrees , the black-flies were way hungrier than the husky .


 
What!!!,..you saying the mighty 346 aint a lazer wand the force be with you tree felling killing machine,..its Orange aint it???


----------



## caleath

Jerry get in here...I smell husky talk


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for another rhyme,
> 
> Only one saw is the best,
> we all know about the rest.
> The one thats head and shoulders above,
> the one saw we all love.
> Most can`t make the cut,
> only one saw doesn`t say but.
> It will start every time,
> may cost a bit more dime.
> Worth it in every way,
> when you depend on it every day.
> Some make a funny claim,
> I know that is just lame.
> Knowing what they are made from,
> they don`t need to wait for their day to come.
> Only one reason their number one,
> worldwide sales made its place in the sun.
> Having worked on them all,
> these saws are made for the long haul.
> If it aint orange and white,
> its just not right.


 
Ok Jerry you win LOL


----------



## caleath

Thank goodness a voice of reason.


----------



## tbone75

I wont run on stihls till I get one of these 064s going LOL After that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

You have to own them and run them to know them.


----------



## caleath

back a bit later..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have to own them and run them to know them.


 
I did say I have one stihl I like.That little 012.Not bad at all?But I still like huskys too LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I ran the 346 ran through a tank and a half , kinda felt like an Echo CS450, not a replacement for the 361 .
> I managed to convert 7.00$$ worth of gas to 40.00$$ of diesel to a fair size pile of wood chips and about 2 cord of oak and a dozen oak logs worth sawing .
> When the wind and rain stopped and the temp got above 10 degrees , the black-flies were way hungrier than the husky .


 

The next time you stop by you can take a ported 034 Super out and run a real saw, put that 346 to shame.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> The next time you stop by you can take a ported 034 Super out and run a real saw, put that 346 to shame.


 
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> :msp_rolleyes:


 
Uhhhhhhh Huuuuuuh!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> :msp_rolleyes:


 


lol!!!


----------



## caleath

I could take a nap in here....I wonder what would happen if......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its Sunday,..everyone is at church.


----------



## caleath

Look at what I got:msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

O Ohhh,..I smell a big turd!!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Look at what I got:msp_tongue:


 
You didn't ! :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> O Ohhh,..I smell a big turd!!


 
Jerry Cliff flipped on you.Hes a turd lover after all


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry Cliff flipped on you.Hes a turd lover after all


 
That may be but I will wait to hear his side of the story.


----------



## caleath

You guys know better than that...or do you?


----------



## caleath

Humm...I did take in a Husky sorta.....a 35 engine and gas tank...what a pos.

I wouldnt do that to you Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hope I know you.


----------



## caleath

Nope no new stuff around here in a few weeks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I know those big Huskies are very tempting but there is always a better creamsicle just around the corner...LOL


----------



## caleath

I need to get motivated to finish a few anyway. I cant seem to get in the mood. It might be the heat....


wfaa.com | Dallas - Fort Worth Radars, Texas Radars



Looks like we might be in for a rough night...and I go on call at midnight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t want any more saws.


----------



## caleath

One of these might be a better choice


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t want any more saws.


 
Say it isnt so....you have broken the code......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t want any more saws.


 
Jerry !! You OK ?:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mastermind

I just posted some videos in the closed port 55 turd thread.

It's putting a hurting on an 026. :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> I just posted some videos in the closed port 55 turd thread.
> 
> It's putting a hurting on an 026. :msp_scared:


 
yep that it did LOL


----------



## caleath

Very interesting......but......ITS STILL A TURD......thats all I have to say about that.


----------



## caleath

Looks like Minnesota got a tornado...not good.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll got some storms heading our way... Noooot good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t want any more saws,..I got way too many now and with all the project saws I have stored away there is more than a years worth ahead so I surely don`t weant any more. Don`t mean more won`t show up...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t want any more saws,..I got way too many now and with all the project saws I have stored away there is more than a years worth ahead so I surely don`t weant any more. Don`t mean more won`t show up...LOL


 
Send some my way Ill pay the shipping


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am watching the weather channel up here,..it is showing some of the storms and damage down South. Those twisters are devestating when they roar through a community.


----------



## caleath

Yep we are goin to get hammered for sure. It rained a ton Friday and some Saturday then got freakin hot. I am not sure what the humidity is but it has to be near 90%.


I am tired of the humidity. Everything is either rusting or rotting or molding. I would like some heat before I go crazy.

The shop is so damp I cant seem to feel like going in there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jason,..all the project saws are ones I have sought out that I want to rebuild for my collection. I don`t have any big Homelites as I don`t have any interest in them or the Mc Culloch saws. All of my Stihls are runners like my SD`s also. 
I just have to settle on which one I pull out next for a rebuild.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We`ve had a lot of rain here also but tomorrow looks like some sun again, it was mostly dry here today.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jason,..all the project saws are ones I have sought out that I want to rebuild for my collection. I don`t have any big Homelites as I don`t have any interest in them or the Mc Culloch saws. All of my Stihls are runners like my SD`s also.
> I just have to settle on which one I pull out next for a rebuild.


 Yea I know i just like pulling your chain... Or i have Alzheimers haha


----------



## caleath

I think thats the way to go Jerry....I am not doing a good job of sticking with my plan.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am trying hard not to get off course, it is so easy to get off course when there is so many saws out there...LOL


----------



## caleath

I have got to finish that 034. I think once thats done I will be satisfied. Maybe


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys. I got the 044 back together and started her up.
Can't wait to put it in some wood and tune it. Jerry when I am tuning a saw that has been ported, and this one was a mild in and out port job, is there anything I should be listening for that is any different than a non modified saw? I don't own a tach yet so I tune my saws by ear.


----------



## caleath

Jim I am not sure that I should be the authority on this or not. The one I got from Randy is modded. I would just made darn shure its not too lean. I go by the practice of it should barble out of the cut when its hot....

Get yourself a tach too..but with them modded max listed rpm is out the window.


----------



## jimdad07

That might be the reason for the light scoring on my piston. I was aiming for a little 4-stroking at WOT and then having it clean itself out in the cut. I might have been too lean. I am going to run it a little rich I think to be on the safe side until I invest in a tach and can put some numbers up for you guys to see and compare.










The picture of the outside of the exhaust port did not load.


----------



## jimdad07

Well guys I have to turn in. See you boys tomorrow night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very important to have a nice bevel on the top and bottom of the exhaust port so that the rings don`t catch. Tuning can only now be done by ear but the tach will prevent piston burn up , the engine will be capable of running at a higher RPM but the carb needs to be set correctly. Tuning so that the saw burbles out of the cut but cleans out in the cut is the only real way to tune a saw engine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in,..Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

Looks like Jim is getting port crazy LOL But its all good!I will get there one of these days?Had to lay down for little while.Mower work hurt me today.I hate working on mowers LOL But 2 out of 3 are going for now?Now back to saws.Got the P28 ready to go when the AV mounts come in?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in,..Nytol.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...It's another rainy day...another rainy day..another rainy day.......

Got that cyl off the Jred 630 yesterday....come to find out, the piston wasn't really stuck, so the P&C are pretty darn good shape except it has those damn thin rings which are NLA.....but it's the lower end thats bound up...doesn't look rusty or broken.....this will require more looking into...only a parts saw...but still gotta know what's what.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all,..no rain here today,glorious sunshine for us for a change. There were some serious storms down South last night, hope everyone on here is safe.


----------



## caleath

We are ok ..it stormed pretty good here yesterday. I got called out at midnight. It wasnt any big deal, compared to what those folks in Joplin are dealing with.

That was a bad one for sure.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all. No storm damage here that i could see. Lol


----------



## tbone75

T-Storms here today.Raining cats & dogs right now.Wife woke me up this morning screaming!There was a snake in the house! Just a little garter LOL So thats how my day started catching snakes LOL I turned it loose outside.I wont kill them.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> T-Storms here today.Raining cats & dogs right now.Wife woke me up this morning screaming!There was a snake in the house! Just a little garter LOL So thats how my day started catching snakes LOL I turned it loose outside.I wont kill them.


 
AHH Snake, I hate them things! There was on in my Girlfriends parents yard the other day. I didn't know what it was black but it had a yellow and orange belly, and a ring around its neck so i killed it lol. If i knew it was a black snake or garter i would have left it alone


----------



## caleath

Jacob glad to hear you guys are ok...this morning when I was out working I checked the radar and you guys were getting hammered.

I think we are in for more tonight and tomorrow. I dont know why it only does this when I go on call.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think that I like our storms a lot better, we go out in our hurricanes to watch nature unfurl its worst, spend time watching the waves get bigger and trees topple over.If our storms were like the ones you get down South I think I would want to live below ground.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think that I like our storms a lot better, we go out in our hurricanes to watch nature unfurl its worst, spend time watching the waves get bigger and trees topple over.If our storms were like the ones you get down South I think I would want to live below ground.



I agree...if not live below grade at least have an undergound bunker in which to hunker...damn that's some scary stuff right there. They said on the news the wind debarked the trees in Joplin...and hospital records found 60 miles away....now you know that's blowing a pretty good clip!!!


----------



## tbone75

My family out in Okla. have an under ground shelter right beside the house.Its been there as long as I can recall?


----------



## tbone75

Here is a knife I haden't showed you guys yet.Buckeye Burl handle.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Here is a knife I haden't showed you guys yet.Buckeye Burl handle.


 

Man John those are some beautiful knives for sure.

I have lived in what folks call "Tornado Alley" my whole life. I have never considered a storm shelter until this year. I wish I could afford to just have someone put one in. I am thinking of a large sea container and putting it in the ground. Or for that matter anchoring it down to the ground. I need to do something for sure.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Man John those are some beautiful knives for sure.
> 
> I have lived in what folks call "Tornado Alley" my whole life. I have never considered a storm shelter until this year. I wish I could afford to just have someone put one in. I am thinking of a large sea container and putting it in the ground. Or for that matter anchoring it down to the ground. I need to do something for sure.


 
Where you live it would be a very good idea!My folks are in S.W. Okla. Arapho very little place LOL Thats where Dad was raised.How we ended up in Ohio?Dads 3 brothers went to Oregon?Guess they didn't like Okla. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Well going to go work on the 064 haven't been able to get moving yet today.Mower kicked my butt!Or back LOL Got a nice big Ash tree to play with soon as I get it running.


----------



## caleath

I really need to get to looking in on something. They are getting a little too frequent for my liking.

Hope you get some relief for that back one day.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I really need to get to looking in on something. They are getting a little too frequent for my liking.
> 
> Hope you get some relief for that back one day.


 
You could build a kind of safe room into your house?I seen some things on TV about them.Do it your self kind of things that didn't cost so much.


----------



## caleath

I had thought of doing that, but my house is 105 years old and sits on old tree stumps...nothing really holding it to the ground but a whole crapload of weight. Its 4000sq ft and 2 1/2 stories tall. Almost 40 feet to the very top of the roof.

My shop on the otherhand is on a slab and I have my reloading room I might be able to do something like that with. Something to consider for sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That buckeye burl handle is a very nice looking piece of wood. What does it come from?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I had thought of doing that, but my house is 105 years old and sits on old tree stumps...nothing really holding it to the ground but a whole crapload of weight. Its 4000sq ft and 2 1/2 stories tall. Almost 40 feet to the very top of the roof.
> 
> My shop on the otherhand is on a slab and I have my reloading room I might be able to do something like that with. Something to consider for sure.


 
I love them big old houses!And you have a monster LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

The best suited shape to withstand a tornado is a dome, think of an igloo shape, no corners for the wind to grab.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The best suited shape to withstand a tornado is a dome, think of an igloo shape, no corners for the wind to grab.


 
Great idea Jerry!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Great idea Jerry!!


 
The igloo shape was adopted for a reason, the igloo is built out on the sea ice in the open. It has to withstand severe wind storms and is really a strong design, Just think how strong the egg shape is, an igloo is like half an egg.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The igloo shape was adopted for a reason, the igloo is built out on the sea ice in the open. It has to withstand severe wind storms and is really a strong design, Just think how strong the egg shape is, an igloo is like half an egg.


 
I wonder why I haven't seen any built like that?It couldn't be any better shelter?


----------



## tbone75

I just had 2 groundhogs out by my garden!I think they are called marmots other places?The eat the veggies!May they rest in peace LOL Step-son took care of them before I got there LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I just had 2 groundhogs out by my garden!I think they are called marmots other places?The eat the veggies!May they rest in peace LOL Step-son took care of them before I got there LOL


 
We call em woodchucks..
canadians and southerners eat em


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> We call em woodchucks..
> canadians and southerners eat em


 
Taste like chicken !! LOL !!


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> we call em woodchucks..
> Canadians and southerners eat em


 

*and ron....*


----------



## roncoinc

heres a post for Cliffy...
got out of the woods about 1pm and Brian said lets go fishin..
so went to hit some little brooks for native brookies..
i mean LITTLE brooks,step accross them..
we caught about 50 of em in a couple hours..
some less than 3 inches long,so beutifull in thier colors,wish i had brought a camera..
we kept about a dozen good eating sized ones and that made our supper..a milk and egg wash and some bread crumbs and some corn meal and herbs and french fries and it was wonderfull..
here what your missin Cliff


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> *and ron....*


 
I have ate a few LOL You got to get the little ones.They are good!Sounds strange but I don't lie.Often LOL I have ate racoon before too.Great cooked in a crock pot! Yea I know you might be a redneck if LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> heres a post for Cliffy...
> got out of the woods about 1pm and Brian said lets go fishin..
> so went to hit some little brooks for native brookies..
> i mean LITTLE brooks,step accross them..
> we caught about 50 of em in a couple hours..
> some less than 3 inches long,so beutifull in thier colors,wish i had brought a camera..
> we kept about a dozen good eating sized ones and that made our supper..a milk and egg wash and some bread crumbs and some corn meal and herbs and french fries and it was wonderfull..
> here what your missin Cliff


 
Dam that looks good Ron!!!


----------



## tbone75

I am out of here for a while! Storms hitting me now.Back later ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Porcupine is a lot better than raccoon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been eating lots of those bright orange meat brookies lately, 4-5 of the 12-14" ones make a good meal.


----------



## roncoinc

Funny story time !!
I leave my dump truck at Brians so he can load it with for me to deliver..
Theres plenty of room on the farm for it and we leave the key in it..
A 40 yr old "kid" that lives there thinks everything is his to do with as he wants and when he got his T-bird stuck he used my truck to pull it out.. he unhooked the rope but forgot to put the truck in park and it rolled back into his car !! LOL !!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Porcupine is a lot better than raccoon.


 
And they come with built in toothpicks !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Funny story time !!
> I leave my dump truck at Brians so he can load it with for me to deliver..
> Theres plenty of room on the farm for it and we leave the key in it..
> A 40 yr old "kid" that lives there thinks everything is his to do with as he wants and when he got his T-bird stuck he used my truck to pull it out.. he unhooked the rope but forgot to put the truck in park and it rolled back into his car !! LOL !!!


 
Now that`s funny,...40 year old kid...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> And they come with built in toothpicks !! LOL !!


 
yep.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been eating lots of those bright orange meat brookies lately, 4-5 of the 12-14" ones make a good meal.


 
Wadda heck ! dont them have any meat on em ??
dont like em that big,six inch pefect,and only 6 or so of them is fine with something else.. then again i'm NOT a big fish eater.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now that`s funny,...40 year old kid...LOL


 
Then he decides to fix his car and use'es the fiberglass re-enforced body filler i had in my truck to work on it with and paint brian had to paint his car with !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Then he decides to fix his car and use'es the fiberglass re-enforced body filler i had in my truck to work on it with and paint brian had to paint his car with !!


 
What a moocher!!


----------



## jimdad07

Woodchuck is good eatin. Cliff is on a service call right now. He's already got 18 hours in today. I had 13 myself and another week after this one to go. Want to run my 044 soon. VROOOOOM VROOOOOOOOM VROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM VROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Wadda heck ! dont them have any meat on em ??
> dont like em that big,six inch pefect,and only 6 or so of them is fine with something else.. then again i'm NOT a big fish eater.


 
They actually are rather meaty, I am a big meal eater. A steak under 24 oz is just an appetizer. My big pal can eat 8 of them 12-14" fish per sitting..LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Im more of a crappie man!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Woodchuck is good eatin. Cliff is on a service call right now. He's already got 18 hours in today. I had 13 myself and another week after this one to go. Want to run my 044 soon. VROOOOOM VROOOOOOOOM VROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM VROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
You wait til you get 5 of them modded and running, VROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
VROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
VROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
VROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
VROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im more of a crappie man!


 
Just the name of them turns me off...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just the name of them turns me off...LOL


 
HAHA, I love it better than catfish thats for sure.. and bluegill


----------



## pioneerguy600

Then a 044/046 hybrid, an 046, an 066 ,an 088, an 070, an 090 std and an 090AV. Those are only my saws bigger than the 044.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Then a 044/046 hybrid, an 046, an 066 ,an 088, an 070, an 090 std and an 090AV. Those are only my saws bigger than the 044.


 
I have been seriously thinking about selling some of my smaller saws and buying me an 090, or a bigger saw. What do you think Jerry?


----------



## chipherder

pioneerguy600 said:


> Then a 044/046 hybrid, an 046, an 066 ,an 088, an 070, an 090 std and an 090AV. Those are only my saws bigger than the 044.


 
That's a heck of a stable. Biggest I have is a 361, have been looking really hard at a 460 or a 660, but very hard to justify.


----------



## jimdad07

I want em all. The next one that I "need" is going to have to be a biggun for the mill. Thinking about Ron's idea of the BB kit but am still hung up on getting the 90cc+ saw for the mill. The new mill I am building would be able to do more with more displacement.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I have been seriously thinking about selling some of my smaller saws and buying me an 090, or a bigger saw. What do you think Jerry?


 
An 090 is a great saw as an occasional use saw unless you arte steadily milling. I don`t use mine for milling but with a 72" bar mounted on one they slash off a lot of firewood in one swipe, usually run a 60" bar and full chisel chain on the AV model.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I want em all. The next one that I "need" is going to have to be a biggun for the mill. Thinking about Ron's idea of the BB kit but am still hung up on getting the 90cc+ saw for the mill. The new mill I am building would be able to do more with more displacement.


 
Mount a 090 on it and be done with piddling around with little saws...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

You do any milling Jerry or Ron?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mount a 090 on it and be done with piddling around with little saws...LOL


 
That is a great idea but they are hard to get a hold of around here and they go for a pretty good price on fleabay. My Dolmar dealer that has all the rotting saws kicking around has one, but it's not for sale. Can't have nothin'.


----------



## pioneerguy600

chipherder said:


> That's a heck of a stable. Biggest I have is a 361, have been looking really hard at a 460 or a 660, but very hard to justify.


 
My Stihl collection starts out with an 009, 200T, 012, 08s , 024, 026x3, 028 Super, MS280, 034, 034 Super, 036 pro, 044X3 and MS440X2.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You do any milling Jerry or Ron?


 
With a bandsaw mill. I had a nice 20' rotary turn down mill but after cutting off my 200 acres and Dads 500 acres I sold it. Anything I need milled now I have a contact that has a new bandsaw mill.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That is a great idea but they are hard to get a hold of around here and they go for a pretty good price on fleabay. My Dolmar dealer that has all the rotting saws kicking around has one, but it's not for sale. Can't have nothin'.


 
A good 090AV would run around $800.


----------



## tbone75

Storm calmed down so I am back LOL


----------



## chipherder

pioneerguy600 said:


> My Stihl collection starts out with an 009, 200T, 012, 08s , 024, 026x3, 028 Super, MS280, 034, 034 Super, 036 pro, 044X3 and MS440X2.


 
You put me to shame. Mine is a 170, 210, 260 pro, 036, 361 and an old Echo 452, my first saw. Going to the property in eastern washington this weekend, and want to check out the Stihl dealer there. I really want a 660.


----------



## jimdad07

I do enjoy milling with a chainsaw. Gives me a good excuse to run the saws and I am starting to get a decent stockpile of lumber under the deck waiting to be used. I use my 045av and a 30" Carlton bar on my mill with ripping chian. Works pretty well for me.


----------



## jimdad07

About that time for me guys. Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

chipherder said:


> You put me to shame. Mine is a 170, 210, 260 pro, 036, 361 and an old Echo 452, my first saw. Going to the property in eastern washington this weekend, and want to check out the Stihl dealer there. I really want a 660.


 
LOL.,,I let over 20 of my Stihls go as I had too many multiples of the same models. I had 3 near new 028`s that went first.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Jim, have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

Been playing around with the P28.Cant start it yet.No handle LOL.The more I look it over the better I like it.I see some more Pioneers in my future LOL Expert Jerry what model would be a nice one around 70cc?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Been playing around with the P28.Cant start it yet.No handle LOL.The more I look it over the better I like it.I see some more Pioneers in my future LOL Expert Jerry what model would be a nice one around 70cc?


 
I would jump up to a P50,..it is an 80cc saw but the P50 and bigger saws are really well built. The P41 has a very hard to find module, the P38 has a troublesome starter recoil so the 50 on up saws are much better built .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Whats up Cliff?


----------



## caleath

I am finally home...and beat. Looks like I missed a bit. Jim talked to me on the phone to keep me awake. I get sleepy driving for some reason/.

Catch up with you guys tomorrow.


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> I am finally home...and beat. Looks like I missed a bit. Jim talked to me on the phone to keep me awake. I get sleepy driving for some reason/.
> 
> Catch up with you guys tomorrow.


 
Have a good night!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I am finally home...and beat. Looks like I missed a bit. Jim talked to me on the phone to keep me awake. I get sleepy driving for some reason/.
> 
> Catch up with you guys tomorrow.


 
You had a long day, have a good nights sleep and we will see you tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting late here also, Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would jump up to a P50,..it is an 80cc saw but the P50 and bigger saws are really well built. The P41 has a very hard to find module, the P38 has a troublesome starter recoil so the 50 on up saws are much better built .


 
Ok may look into doing some trading once I get the 064s together?Like I need 2 of them LOL.I will barley use one.Thanks Jerry you will save me some trial and error LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all,..no sun this morning and rain in the forecast.Nothing to complain about though, still seeing more picts of all that damage gown South, that`s devastation!


----------



## roncoinc

Rained hard last night,,showers and sprinkles all day today.
going to some bigger water today with the fish whips and some streamers and see whats hungry 
May burn some brush later today i didnt get to this winter..

Jerry,was told by a dealer a 575 top end should fit that 576,, $100 aftermarket kit may be worth a try,considering.


----------



## caleath

Well I ventured out again...what a mistake. There are some real head cases out there.

I just need to stay in here where I belong. 

Looks like we are in for some more bad weather late this afternoon and tonight.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Rained hard last night,,showers and sprinkles all day today.
> going to some bigger water today with the fish whips and some streamers and see whats hungry
> May burn some brush later today i didnt get to this winter..
> 
> Jerry,was told by a dealer a 575 top end should fit that 576,, $100 aftermarket kit may be worth a try,considering.


 
More fish stories huh? 

More turd stories too.....what am I going to do? Actually glad to hear you have a less expensive solution Ron.


----------



## tbone75

Stormed most of the night here.Didn't get much sleep LOL Wanted to be ready to head to the basement! Jerry I checked out the P50 and other Pioneers on Acres.You hit the nail on the head the P50 is what I got to have LOL I don't need anything bigger for what I do.I have a couple very big old maples that I want the wood from.Look like they will have some good curl in them.And some big Ash to take down.So whats your opinion is it better than a Stihl? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Rained hard last night,,showers and sprinkles all day today.
> going to some bigger water today with the fish whips and some streamers and see whats hungry
> May burn some brush later today i didnt get to this winter..
> 
> Jerry,was told by a dealer a 575 top end should fit that 576,, $100 aftermarket kit may be worth a try,considering.


 
Ron for someone that don't eat much fish you seem to be going after them a lot LOL If I lived up there I would be out any chance I had!To bad it gets so dam cold up there!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> More fish stories huh?
> 
> More turd stories too.....what am I going to do? Actually glad to hear you have a less expensive solution Ron.


 
Didn't you just get one of them big turds?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Didn't you just get one of them big turds?


 
No I was yanking some chains...closest thing I have to a Husky that I want to keep is a Johnsreds 670.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> No I was yanking some chains...closest thing I have to a Husky that I want to keep is a Johnsreds 670.


 
LOL OK:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

I sure wish somone would have told me to take better care of myself when I was younger.....had physical this am...dang cholesterol is high and I have to have a sonagram and stress test on my heart.

As if it wasnt bad enought my dr is a woman and had to have hernia test:msp_mad: I told her there would be no prostrate test this time.

It probably wouldnt be so bad but she is cute as a button.:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I sure wish somone would have told me to take better care of myself when I was younger.....had physical this am...dang cholesterol is high and I have to have a sonagram and stress test on my heart.
> 
> As if it wasnt bad enought my dr is a woman and had to have hernia test:msp_mad: I told her there would be no prostrate test this time.
> 
> It probably wouldnt be so bad but she is cute as a button.:msp_smile:


 
Dang Cliff your a broken down old fart like me! :hmm3grin2orange:A cute Dr. why you complaining?You should see my Dr. UGH!!! Well one of the many?I have seen more Drs. in the last year than I have the whole rest of my life put together! But do take care and I hope everything is ok.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Rained hard last night,,showers and sprinkles all day today.
> going to some bigger water today with the fish whips and some streamers and see whats hungry
> May burn some brush later today i didnt get to this winter..
> 
> Jerry,was told by a dealer a 575 top end should fit that 576,, $100 aftermarket kit may be worth a try,considering.


 

That would be a cheap fix if it will indeed fit.


----------



## caleath

Yeah John...I have not abused my body, ie drugs drinking etc, but I havent done it any favors either. 


Thank God I dont have back troubles...looking for wood to knock on.


----------



## tbone75

Cleaned out the green house today.Way to much stuff in there and no place to plant it? LOL Guess what my buddy down the road got :hmm3grin2orange: hes going to have a cow when he gets home :hmm3grin2orange: Got lots of planting to do :hmm3grin2orange: And he has no idea where it all came from :hmm3grin2orange: The bed of my truck was over half full :hmm3grin2orange: got a little crazy starting plants my first year with the green house!


----------



## caleath

wfaa.com | Dallas - Fort Worth Radars, Texas Radars


Here we go again...anyone want to move to Texas?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff,..you know better than to venture out there,..its not sane.
Cute doctors , yea I have had a few and when the Dr. wasn`t cute or female they always had a cute nurse. I have to get a yearly physical exam for my driving license.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Yeah John...I have not abused my body, ie drugs drinking etc, but I havent done it any favors either.
> 
> 
> Thank God I dont have back troubles...looking for wood to knock on.


 
yea you don't want that chit!! I did drink when I was younger no drugs.Dr. told me to quit drinking several yrs. ago and I did.No big deal to me.Said my liver didn't like it LOL Not to be complaining but I also go arthrites all over me too.Sister has Lupus but its under control.My gene pool sucks LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> wfaa.com | Dallas - Fort Worth Radars, Texas Radars
> 
> 
> Here we go again...anyone want to move to Texas?


 
NO!!!! And I like Tx.Getting some of that crap up here too!Not as bad thankfully!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cliff,..you know better than to venture out there,..its not sane.
> Cute doctors , yea I have had a few and when the Dr. wasn`t cute or female they always had a cute nurse. I have to get a yearly physical exam for my driving license.


 
A regular driving license?I think semi drivers do down here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

John,..a P50 would surprise you, not a slow saw and plenty of torque.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A regular driving license?I think semi drivers do down here.


 
Class 1, heavy truck, tractor trailer etc.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sorry Cliff, ..I think I will stay far from Texas.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Class 1, heavy truck, tractor trailer etc.


 
Jerry is there anything you can't do? LOL You sound just like one of my Uncles.That man can make or build anything!He has a machine shop in one building a wood shop in another.To bad he lives 4 hrs. away from me.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John,..a P50 would surprise you, not a slow saw and plenty of torque.


 
Great!! I will get one sometime soon?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry is there anything you can't do? LOL You sound just like one of my Uncles.That man can make or build anything!He has a machine shop in one building a wood shop in another.To bad he lives 4 hrs. away from me.


 
A fellow has to be versatile up here to survive.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A fellow has to be versatile up here to survive.


 
Up there I bet you do.Seems a lot of guys on here are very versatile.I aint to bad at fixing most anything LOL Always was good with my hands.I aint fit to be in no office LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have another big toy to play with.A very old milling machine but no where here to put it.Its over in another garage I have about 8 miles away.Its a big old thing.But I don't have any tooling for it yet.


----------



## tbone75

Got to go do a few things before it starts raining again.Back later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

An endmill?


----------



## jimdad07

I just got home and ran my first ported and running saw. My God, how in the heck did I ever run anything that wasn't? I put a tank through it noodling some big ash blocks in my wood pile with the bar about 2" from being buried. I figured that would be a good test for it. That was awesome. I can't wait to get that 120si done to see how that one stacks up to the porting against the 044. I'll be back on later, have to go back to roofing the deck.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> I just got home and ran my first ported and running saw. My God, how in the heck did I ever run anything that wasn't? I put a tank through it noodling some big ash blocks in my wood pile with the bar about 2" from being buried. I figured that would be a good test for it. That was awesome. I can't wait to get that 120si done to see how that one stacks up to the porting against the 044. I'll be back on later, have to go back to roofing the deck.




It does make a difference doesn't it?? All of the saws I done performance work on I had never ran before the work. This is why when I was doing the 49sp and 70E build thread that I decided to build my orginal 49SP as a modified work saw AND another 49sp as completely stocker using virtually the same parts so I could do a more or less comparision between a fresly rebuilt stock saw and freshly rebuilt ported/modified saw of the exact same model. It has been raining since the completion so I have yet to have time to run a few tanks through both and report on the difference. I have only run all three saws enough to tune and get so they spool up properly and idle good. Some day soon!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,..I only have 2 saws that are not ported.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..I only have 2 saws that are not ported.


 
Shelf Queens ?


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my,dont know how i can catch up 

Cliff dont like good lookin wimmin probing his private parts.. ?? 

Jerry so old he has to take a drivers test every year....

Jim has just run his first ported saw 

Robin thinks he's a mushroom..

Ron's eating fish and he dont like fish..

Cliff would rather have a tornado cellar than a root cellar..

Jerry secretely coverts huskys..

Tbone just likes everything !

you guys drive me crazy :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,dont know how i can catch up
> ..........
> 
> you guys drive me crazy :msp_w00t:


 
You get my vote for the laugh of the day !


----------



## Cantdog

I agree totally with everything you said Ron.......

Except the last line.........

I think you already had the jump on us!! LOLOL!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I agree totally with everything you said Ron.......
> 
> Except the last line.........
> 
> I think you already had the jump on us!! LOLOL!!!!


 
Well Robin,,i am government certified crazy !! LOL !!!
check comes the first of every month 
YOU couldnt tell ?? must have been one of my GOOD days 
now Brian,,well i cant say much there but sometime i need a leash for him


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Well Robin,,i am government certified crazy !! LOL !!!
> check comes the first of every month
> YOU couldnt tell ?? must have been one of my GOOD days
> now Brian,,well i cant say much there but sometime i need a leash for him



I noticed Ron......in fact I suspected as much. LOLOL!!

DAV is what it is ol' bud....for whatever reason...

You and I are pretty much of an age...and this ain't my first summer out either!!!!

Brian on the other hand.....If I were you, I wouldn't put my hand through the loop on the end of the leash..LOLO!!! If he see a cat he didn't like...he'd haul your skinny ol' azz down the road...LOLOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,picture time !!!

took apart the husky 576 today.. it's sorta like complicated simplicity ..







to take the whole intake off required one allen wrench..pliers to take off throttle cable,and kill wires,,slide off rubber mounts and 5 min later whole intake off..i never seen anything look so complicated but end up being so simple..
unlike a stihl that you have to 1/2 dissasemble the saw to just get the carb off..
after pulling th jug i found this..






Jug MAY clean up but i wont bother.. new top end to cheap..
i should have taken a pic of the base...no need for crank stuffing there !!
I dont think an ant could manage to crawl down in there !! i never seen a lower end with so little free space..
makes me think some lower transfer work could really help this engine out..
never seen anything quit like this so it will be a learning experiance


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I noticed Ron......in fact I suspected as much. LOLOL!!
> 
> DAV is what it is ol' bud....for whatever reason...
> 
> You and I are pretty much of an age...and this ain't my first summer out either!!!!
> 
> Brian on the other hand.....If I were you, I wouldn't put my hand through the loop on the end of the leash..LOLO!!! If he see a cat he didn't like...he'd haul your skinny ol' azz down the road...LOLOL!!!


 
Now THAT was some DAMN funny !!!! LOL !!'
what you mean "skinny" ? I'm jut "weight" challenged 
Jerry even de-tuned the 394 for me so i could start it !!!!!!
now if i could LIFT it i would be good to go !!


----------



## Cantdog

Ron they have to LOOK complicated just to keep the Stihl guys happy and on the same page!!!LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Now THAT was some DAMN funny !!!! LOL !!'
> what you mean "skinny" ? I'm jut "weight" challenged
> Jerry even de-tuned the 394 for me so i could start it !!!!!!
> now if i could LIFT it i would be good to go !!


 


HAHAHA!! You could put some ATV wheels on it and wheel it from tree to tree...kinda like an artillary piece....Or let Brian loose with it..........maybe...not...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well Robin,,i am government certified crazy !! LOL !!!
> check comes the first of every month
> YOU couldnt tell ?? must have been one of my GOOD days
> now Brian,,well i cant say much there but sometime i need a leash for him


 
Ok!!!,What meds didn`t you take?...LOL


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> OK,,picture time !!!
> 
> took apart the husky 576 today.. it's sorta like complicated simplicity ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to take the whole intake off required one allen wrench..pliers to take off throttle cable,and kill wires,,slide off rubber mounts and 5 min later whole intake off..i never seen anything look so complicated but end up being so simple..
> unlike a stihl that you have to 1/2 dissasemble the saw to just get the carb off..
> after pulling th jug i found this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jug MAY clean up but i wont bother.. new top end to cheap..
> i should have taken a pic of the base...no need for crank stuffing there !!
> I dont think an ant could manage to crawl down in there !! i never seen a lower end with so little free space..
> makes me think some lower transfer work could really help this engine out..
> never seen anything quit like this so it will be a learning experiance


 

What are all those plastic doodads? Doesn't look simple, looks fallible.
This is simple


----------



## pioneerguy600

Randy,..they are nothin but an orange bunch of buffoonery.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Strato saw?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Now THAT was some DAMN funny !!!! LOL !!'
> what you mean "skinny" ? I'm jut "weight" challenged
> Jerry even de-tuned the 394 for me so i could start it !!!!!!
> now if i could LIFT it i would be good to go !!


 
I couldn`t see you pulling that saw over with 200 lb comp and no decomp, with 5 deg + advance on the timing.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> HAHAHA!! You could put some ATV wheels on it and wheel it from tree to tree...kinda like an artillary piece....Or let Brian loose with it..........maybe...not...


 
NOT !!! that guys an animal !! he has torn muscles in one shoulder and still cutting and splitting everyday !
they gave him meds and will need surgery later but he still works thru it all.
Give him that Meyerized 394 and he be like the the tazmanian devil !! wouldnt be a tree left standing in town !!!
Just got him into the VA health system and they checked him out and gave him some mild steroids and ant-inflamatory and vicodin for pain,,..he wont take the vicodin cause "thats drugs" LOL !!
but beer is ok,,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Give him a bottle of JD, that will be pain killer enough...LOL


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Give him a bottle of JD, that will be pain killer enough...LOL


 
That works for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> That works for me.


 
Me to!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok!!!,What meds didn`t you take?...LOL


 
They keep giving them to me Jerry and i keep throwing them away 
they make me act funny


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> They keep giving them to me Jerry and i keep throwing them away
> they make me act funny


 
That`s what I figgured...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> What are all those plastic doodads? Doesn't look simple, looks fallible.
> This is simple


 
And simple suits YOU just fine


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> An endmill?


 
I have a few endmills for it.But need some clamps and another chuck for it.its got a small chuck on it now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ain`t touchin that one...LOL


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> And simple suits YOU just fine


 
Yep, I'm a simple sort, give me wine, women and song.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have a few endmills for it.But need some clamps and another chuck for it.its got a small chuck on it now.


 
Bridgeport ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bridgeport ?


 
Cinci. #3 I cant spell that big city down by the river LOL It would go around 5000 Lbs. !BIG and old LOL


----------



## tbone75

Any fish today Ron?


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Cinci. #3 I cant spell that big city down by the river LOL It would go around 5000 Lbs. !BIG and old LOL


 
And I have no idea how to run it LOL Yet got a teacher waiting on me to get it wired up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Never worked a Cincinnati but hear they made great tools.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I couldn`t see you pulling that saw over with 200 lb comp and no decomp, with 5 deg + advance on the timing.


 
Oh my,,poor poor Jerry......
first has to take drivers test every year now soon they will take his saws away from him so the old guy wont hurt himself.. 
then the family will have an "intervention" to get him into a "supervised" care home.. 
I know what it's like Jerry gettin old so dont feel bad man..
but whats this blue button for that i have to push in to start tihs "meyerized monster" ??







Or did you give me somebody's "wimpy" jug by misteak ??


----------



## chipherder

I just looked it up, very nice machine. I ran Bridgeports so have no experience with them but anything built by Cincinnati Milacron has an excellent reputation.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Any fish today Ron?


 
Yes !!! sun came out today and put em down so had to drag the bottom for em..got seven 10 to 12 inches long,nice bright colored brookies.. time be over for em soon and then be hard to find


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,poor poor Jerry......
> first has to take drivers test every year now soon they will take his saws away from him so the old guy wont hurt himself..
> then the family will have an "intervention" to get him into a "supervised" care home..
> I know what it's like Jerry gettin old so dont feel bad man..
> but whats this blue button for that i have to push in to start tihs "meyerized monster" ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or did you give me somebody's "wimpy" jug by misteak ??


 
Ron,..I told you I took the high compression P&C off that saw and installed a much more user friendly ported setup on it and returned the timing to stock. The way it was with the high comp setup it definitely was not user friendly.


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> I just looked it up, very nice machine. I ran Bridgeports so have no experience with them but anything built by Cincinnati Milacron has an excellent reputation.


 
My machinest budy says they were good stuff?Its sure built like a tank! We had to take the gear box off the top of it just so we could move it.Picked it up with a frontend loader.Just about flatened the front tires LOL Its just a old john deere back hoe loader.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Yep, I'm a simple sort, give me wine, women and song.




What about the weed???????........


Oh.....thats a different song isn't it?


Sorry........


----------



## pioneerguy600

You see Ron,..I build a lot of stuff I would not let others run, some of it might be considered downright dangerous. Some of the hotrods I have built were so outrageous that no one drove them but me....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,..I told you I took the high compression P&C off that saw and installed a much more user friendly ported setup on it and returned the timing to stock. The way it was with the high comp setup it definitely was not user friendly.


 
Oh,,ok,,

But i could pull over the big one !!!!! if it had a decomp 
So i'm a little old wimp that wants to be a big boy !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> What about the weed???????........
> 
> 
> Oh.....thats a different song isn't it?
> 
> 
> Sorry........


 
Wildwood Flower


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oh,,ok,,
> 
> But i could pull over the big one !!!!! if it had a decomp
> So i'm a little old wimp that wants to be a big boy !!


 
If you wanted bloodied knuckles, broken pull cords and once running it would shear cutters off brand new .404 chain.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You see Ron,..I build a lot of stuff I would not let others run, some of it might be considered downright dangerous. Some of the hotrods I have built were so outrageous that no one drove them but me....LOL


 
And you wont share with your old buddy ??


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wildwood Flower




Yeah I was thinking "I'll Be Willing"...LOLOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Imagine a 454 LS7 ,roots with 20% over with a turbo 400 and 12 bolt posi in an 1985 S 10 short wheel base pickup.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Imagine a 454 LS7 ,roots with 20% over with a turbo 400 and 12 bolt posi in an 1985 S 10 short wheel base pickup.




With a full wrap......LOLOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> With a full wrap......LOLOL!!!


 
LOL,..had a full cage though.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you wanted bloodied knuckles, broken pull cords and once running it would shear cutters off brand new .404 chain.


 
Man you gotta cut that out !!
Would have to go see Cliff's hottie doctor !!
SEND THAT JUG TO ME !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
i could die happy trying !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Man you gotta cut that out !!
> Would have to go see Cliff's hottie doctor !!
> SEND THAT JUG TO ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i could die happy trying !!!


 
Fairly long drive to Texas----no?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Imagine a 454 LS7 ,roots with 20% over with a turbo 400 and 12 bolt posi in an 1985 S 10 short wheel base pickup.


 
Wait right there while i get a towel !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Man you gotta cut that out !!
> Would have to go see Cliff's hottie doctor !!
> SEND THAT JUG TO ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i could die happy trying !!!


 
I sent one to Hawaii built that way.


----------



## roncoinc

Catch you guys later..
gotta go take a cold shower after Jerry's teasing


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Catch you guys later..
> gotta go take a cold shower after Jerry's teasing


 
Built an 87 Ranger, the same setup for my youngest brother, he couldn`t keep a driveshaft or tires on it...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

hey ya'll


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas...you guys kill me.

Yes Jerry I should have stayed in here where I belong.


Ron do you want me to send you my DRs address. She might be able to get you to take your meds.


----------



## jimdad07

Who wants a 2-year-old little bundle of hyper-activeness sitting on Daddy's lap listening to Alabama and being entertained by the smilies on the side of the screen? Apparently she hasn't read the memo that says bedtime is around 8:00 for little girls and boys.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Who wants a 2-year-old little bundle of hyper-activeness sitting on Daddy's lap listening to Alabama and being entertained by the smilies on the side of the screen? Apparently she hasn't read the memo that says bedtime is around 8:00 for little girls and boys.


 
Uh no...I told you last night how to get them to sleep.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Uh no...I told you last night how to get them to sleep.


 
That was great, I told a couple of buddies at work that one. I got her with a 2x4 and did nothing, wasted a good 2x4 too when it broke. I got to figure something out.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Built an 87 Ranger, the same setup for my youngest brother, he couldn`t keep a driveshaft or tires on it...LOL


 
Holy Chit..Jerry...you put that Chevy engine in a Ford??????? Next thing we know you'll be stuffing a nice ported Husky 394XP into an OH26 or something and telling us "that's just the way these Stihls cut" LOLOLO!!!


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> That was great, I told a couple of buddies at work that one. I got her with a 2x4 and did nothing, wasted a good 2x4 too when it broke. I got to figure something out.


 


Good Night Moon.......


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Uh no...I told you last night how to get them to sleep.


 
This otta be good? lol


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> That was great, I told a couple of buddies at work that one. I got her with a 2x4 and did nothing, wasted a good 2x4 too when it broke. I got to figure something out.


 
You might have to use some of your milled lumber then.

Kids do that stuff. Mine would just stand at their door of the bedroom.

Get used to it...mine just want to sleep all the time.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> This otta be good? lol


 
I told Jim that I used to hit my kids with a wooden spoon on the soft spot on their head. Puts them right to sleep


----------



## jimdad07

She's out. I found a new trick, well it's not new I used to use it as a pickup line when I was single. All I did was ask her: "Does this smell like chloroform to you?" Bam, out in seconds.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I told Jim that I used to hit my kids with a wooden spoon on the soft spot on their head. Puts them right to sleep


 
hone: That was my reaction.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Holy Chit..Jerry...you put that Chevy engine in a Ford??????? Next thing we know you'll be stuffing a nice ported Husky 394XP into an OH26 or something and telling us "that's just the way these Stihls cut" LOLOLO!!!


 
I transplanted Chevy power into everything, started with fishing boats and that opened the gate to anything goes. Big blocks in Vegas, Willys Jeeps, even wedged one into a Dodge Colt. Fastest Dodge Demon I ever seen was a 427 Chev powered 69.


----------



## caleath

Jerry they are a nice swap...lots of parts made for them. Small blocks too.. I am a Ford guy myself.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> hone: That was my reaction.


 
You knew I was just kidding....now the JD in the bottle....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I did more sb swaps than bb but I like them all and don`t hesitate to put them into everything that comes along.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> You knew I was just kidding....now the JD in the bottle....


 
You were kidding?... UH-OH.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> She's out. I found a new trick, well it's not new I used to use it as a pickup line when I was single. All I did was ask her: "Does this smell like chloroform to you?" Bam, out in seconds.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hard stuff in the baby`s bottle, ..likely happens more than one would think.


----------



## jimdad07

I know you were kidding Cliff, that was pretty funny if you have that kind of humor, which I happen to have that kind of humor. My sense of humor is drier than the desert sands. BTW, I see Robin and Ron were the only ones who noticed I ran the 044 today noodling a bunch of ash block. That was a lot of fun.


----------



## jimdad07

Howdy Jacob.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am going to pull out one of my 34cc Remington Mighty Mites and get it running good to take along on this weekends fishing trip. Gotta have a good sharp chain for cutting all those fishes heads off...LOL


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> I know you were kidding Cliff, that was pretty funny if you have that kind of humor, which I happen to have that kind of humor. My sense of humor is drier than the desert sands. BTW, I see Robin and Ron were the only ones who noticed I ran the 044 today noodling a bunch of ash block. That was a lot of fun.


 
Me too Jim...I did see that you had run your saw. I dont know how folks get by without mods.


----------



## jimdad07

It looks like we have more pages than any other thread on the site. Can't believe that most of that is just from the 5 or 6 regulars we have on this thread. Pretty cool.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hard stuff in the baby`s bottle, ..likely happens more than one would think.


 
Thats true, I would imagine thats a very common thing in some places.

I remember a few years back some lady in Dallas was giving her small kids Marijuana to get them to sleep.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am going to pull out one of my 34cc Remington Mighty Mites and get it running good to take along on this weekends fishing trip. Gotta have a good sharp chain for cutting all those fishes heads off...LOL


 
Wow..that must be some big fish...you want a Wright saw ..no bar oil.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Thats true, I would imagine thats a very common thing in some places.
> 
> I remember a few years back some lady in Dallas was giving her small kids Marijuana to get them to sleep.


 
Nothing like a little cannabis to make your kids behave.


----------



## caleath

Jim I thing the off topic area has some bigger threads...


Oh and Husky Sucks...havent dont that in a long time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Wow..that must be some big fish...you want a Wright saw ..no bar oil.


 
Yea,..but I have to back pack it in,..its a 12 mile run to where we camp. It takes a full 2.5 hrs to get there, drive, canoe, walk, get out canoes, paddle, portage, paddle, portage X3 times and then paddle 1.5 miles up the lake to the island we camp on. Got to travel light.


----------



## caleath

That sounds like too much work to be fun. 

Actually it sounds like a boyscout trip.


----------



## pioneerguy600

45 days of that was a bit of work but lots of fun also, I grew up doing this stuff all summer long so its not new to me and I don`t think of it as work.


----------



## caleath

If you threw some new scouts getting in poison ivy and some that are throwing up in the van on the way.


----------



## Mastermind

Hello friends, been reading awhile to catch up. 

Huskys suck is right!!!


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Jim I thing the off topic area has some bigger threads...
> 
> 
> Oh and Husky Sucks...havent dont that in a long time.


 
Then you better start typing until you get blisters. Maybe we can get Ron all fired up, maybe tell him that Huskies have been banned in New Hampshire, you know, the new "Green Laws" and all of that. A little harder to get Jerry fired up, he's on too much of an even keel. Macs are yella, that'll do for Randy 1. Johnny Reds are the "other" Swedish saw, that should do it for Robin. Jacob, what can we say about Jacob? John should be easy to get going, maybe tell him that Huskies have a place too, right in the dumpster. I could go on all night. ON that note, I have to turn in. See you boys tomorrow night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Randy,...whats shakin?


----------



## caleath

Night Jim. Time for me too. Almost sure to get called out later.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Wow am I that hard to read Jim?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Them young fellas can`t take the rigors of these trips, a few have tried carrying a backpack and a 70 lb 17' aluminum canoe for 45 mins over rough terrain. So far none have made it.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Randy,...whats shakin?


 
I've been stump cutting today. Had an old maple that my 36" bar wouldn't cut through in one pass. I was good for the 2101 to stretch it's legs on though. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

That would account for less than a minute of cutting, what you do with the rest of the day....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them young fellas can`t take the rigors of these trips, a few have tried carrying a backpack and a 70 lb 17' aluminum canoe for 45 mins over rough terrain. So far none have made it.


 
My 24lb 066 is getting lighter


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would account for less than a minute of cutting, what you do with the rest of the day....LOL


 
That was just the biggest one. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Oic.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Keep working that 066 Jacob, ..it will soon seem to weigh 10 lbs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well its 12:30 here and time for me to pack it in.Nytol.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keep working that 066 Jacob, ..it will soon seem to weigh 10 lbs.


 
Yea then Ill have to get an 090. Lol 

My dad used to cut alot of Swamp Oak and Cotton woods in the swamps of Michigan with a 090. he said he always ran a 42" Bar on his 090 and he had to tie straps around his shoulder just to be able to carry the whole unit around all day.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> keep working that 066 jacob, ..it will soon seem to weigh 10 lbs.


 
wait! jerry you got my name right lololol!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them young fellas can`t take the rigors of these trips, a few have tried carrying a backpack and a 70 lb 17' aluminum canoe for 45 mins over rough terrain. So far none have made it.


 
Oh Jerry.....be careful...some of those "young fellers" ain't that wimpy and can do the job just as you once did....no disrespect but....the circle of life continues with or without us. LOLOLOL!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Then you better start typing until you get blisters. Maybe we can get Ron all fired up, maybe tell him that Huskies have been banned in New Hampshire, you know, the new "Green Laws" and all of that. A little harder to get Jerry fired up, he's on too much of an even keel. Macs are yella, that'll do for Randy 1. Johnny Reds are the "other" Swedish saw, that should do it for Robin. Jacob, what can we say about Jacob? John should be easy to get going, maybe tell him that Huskies have a place too, right in the dumpster. I could go on all night. ON that note, I have to turn in. See you boys tomorrow night.


 
Jim its going to take a lot more than that to stir me up LOL Its very hard to stir me up on anything?Thats why my wife likes me so much :hmm3grin2orange: That and I can fix most anything.Thats what she tells me?LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Morning all.......There's some kinda bright spot in the sky...........either the aliens have finally showed up or ....perhaps....could it be?? The..the...SUN is out!!!!! and according the weather guys we may "see" it every day for a few days. Maybe some billable hours this week!!!


----------



## tbone75

Wow the sun is out?Now I got to try and mow LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh Jerry.....be careful...some of those "young fellers" ain't that wimpy and can do the job just as you once did....no disrespect but....the circle of life continues with or without us. LOLOLOL!!


 
Its not that they are wimpy, actually 2 of the them are body builders and are really strong, they just havn`t built the cardio up to match those muscles. I never lifted weights but built muscle from long days in the fields/woods and on the ocean commercial fishing. We were usually off to work by 4:30 am and usually got back home around 9 pm but many days much later.
I know the younger fellows will have their turn and eventually take over the heavy work, I don`t expect to last forever...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all,..I can see the sun breaking through the overcast here, it was raining heavily earlier this morning. Plenty to do so I got to get back to it.


----------



## caleath

Morning all...stormed all night here. Tornados in the Metroplex and to the north and east of us. None here though. I dont remember a worse season. If there was it was before my time.


Sun will be out today, oh boy 90%humidity and 90 degrees. Should be sweating pretty good for sure.

Anyone see the post about the new Echo? You would think those guys are talking world politics over there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You want an Echo 500P ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You want an Echo 500P ?


 
If Cliff don't I might? LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You want an Echo 500P ?


 
My point was its a brand new saw no one here has run one yet and they are #####in already. Looking at the pictures it looks ok. It sure doesnt look like a 400 for sure. I might have to crack on one. Its not clamshell 2 pounds lighter than a 5100. But I really dont need another saw anyway. For that class,50 cc's, I will just run my 101 :msp_smile: I like the noise anyway.


----------



## pioneerguy600

They may be ok but I am not one to jump on the bandwagon when a new design first comes out. There are always design flaws that show up within the first year of a production run. I usually wait for a year or two til the design proves itself then I will consider it.
My dad got antsey once and bought the 9.9 Evinrude Fisherman the first year they were made, Evinrudes in general were fine engines but that particular design was riddled with faults that got rectified over the next couple of years. Dads engine spent more time at the dealers repair shop than it did on the boat, they could not rectify many of the faults so it remained an engine we could not trust.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If Cliff don't I might? LOL


 
John,..you would have to go over to the Echo 500 P thread to understand my post.


----------



## caleath

It just amazes me that there are some just plain Echo haters out there. I tease alot about Huskys...I had to take a side didnt I..my only experience with them has been non pro saws. 

My echo experience is just one saw. A little top handle one that the firedepartment here runs. I sorta liked that little saw. If anyone can abuse a tool its those guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have nothing against Echo`s, they are not a PRO class saw but will cut wood and serve a person for firewood cutting duty and yard work.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John,..you would have to go over to the Echo 500 P thread to understand my post.


 
Missed that one?I do have 2 echos a little 280 and a 60S.The 60S was the first saw I ever bought.Got it back not long ago after i gave it away 15 yrs. ago LOL It needed some work back then and the guy never tryed to use it?Now it runs just like new!Still in great shape.Its just a big tank!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll


----------



## tbone75

Cliff you have any Pioneers yet?If not you better get hold of one LOL I am starting to know why Jerry likes them so well.I been playing with that P28 got it running!Still need the mounts but I straped the handle on just to try it out.Didn't put it in any wood just run it.I got to say it just has a great feel to it.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll


 
Hi Jacob hows it going?


----------



## RandyMac

It rained last night again, our "slight chance" of rain was worth .75 of an inch. More rain for the rest of week.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Cliff you have any Pioneers yet?If not you better get hold of one LOL I am starting to know why Jerry likes them so well.I been playing with that P28 got it running!Still need the mounts but I straped the handle on just to try it out.Didn't put it in any wood just run it.I got to say it just has a great feel to it.


 
None for me yet. I would imagine I would have to get one off of ebay though. I dont think there was ever a dealer in these parts.
On that note I never thought I would see a wright saw here either.


----------



## caleath

Whats up Ron..? Fishing today?


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Whats up Ron..? Fishing today?


 
Had a job today 

planting maters ths afternoon.

I see Jacob wandered out and got slapped too ! LOL !!

Bot the 576 jug in the house and compared it to pix of the 575 and i think i'm gonna order the AM kit for it 

Saw the news abouit more tornadoes down there,,and people think we have a disater when we get a foot of snow !! makes for a good excuse to feed the woodstove and get some cooking done !!
NH voted again this year best state to live in


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Had a job today
> 
> planting maters ths afternoon.
> 
> I see Jacob wandered out and got slapped too ! LOL !!
> 
> Bot the 576 jug in the house and compared it to pix of the 575 and i think i'm gonna order the AM kit for it
> 
> Saw the news abouit more tornadoes down there,,and people think we have a disater when we get a foot of snow !! makes for a good excuse to feed the woodstove and get some cooking done !!
> NH voted again this year best state to live in


 
Ron you OK today?Jerry got you all riled up with that HP talk LOL I just don't know about that small block in a ford?Why waste a great motor on a found on road dead truck?:hmm3grin2orange:best way to help out a ford I guess LOL Yes I am a chevy man all the way!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> ron you ok today?jerry got you all riled up with that hp talk lol i just don't know about that small block in a ford?why waste a great motor on a found on road dead truck?:hmm3grin2orange:best way to help out a ford i guess lol yes i am a chevy man all the way!


 
bowtie or die !!!!!


----------



## caleath

I am the Ford man John...and Dodge too. I like them all but just prefer to be a bit different.

I see Jacob/Jason did get a smack down. I am not sure it was totally waranted but what the heck I dont moderate here.

The weather has been bad this year Ron, I cannot remember in my 42 years it being this bad. I hope its done before too long. The long hot days will be here before you know it. Next thing we will be dodging hurricanes. 

I am sure looking forward to October and November..my favorite time of the year.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I am the Ford man John...and Dodge too. I like them all but just prefer to be a bit different.
> 
> I see Jacob/Jason did get a smack down. I am not sure it was totally waranted but what the heck I dont moderate here.
> 
> The weather has been bad this year Ron, I cannot remember in my 42 years it being this bad. I hope its done before too long. The long hot days will be here before you know it. Next thing we will be dodging hurricanes.
> 
> I am sure looking forward to October and November..my favorite time of the year.


 
October / november !! ?? :msp_scared:
I ENJOY the summer !! dont make it go by quickly 
We have no problem outside here from april first or so to late november,,thats about 8 months of outside activities being comfortable.. except like today when it got to 80 deg !! 
Got doors open,will be nice tonite,mid 50's.. nice sleeping wx..


----------



## caleath

Ron here in about a month or so it will start getting way above 90 and eventually well over 100 for days on end. When it doesnt get below 85 all summer you get sick of it. 

I would love Hawaii weather...rains every day for a little while then its over. Hardly ever over 80 degrees....but I do like the cold sometimes too.


----------



## tbone75

I agree with Ron! I love summer!Just don't take the cold very well any more.Damed broken down old fart I am LOL Its this bad at 50 WTF at 60? Wheel chair with a Jerry small Block :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Ron here in about a month or so it will start getting way above 90 and eventually well over 100 for days on end. When it doesnt get below 85 all summer you get sick of it.
> 
> I would love Hawaii weather...rains every day for a little while then its over. Hardly ever over 80 degrees....but I do like the cold sometimes too.


 
Yea thats a bit hot!!


----------



## tbone75

Ron my OL is heading somewhat your way the 8th. Over to Mass. to the yankee Candle Factory to weave baskets.The place she works puts on shows all over the country.4 day hall pass :hmm3grin2orange: Like I will go do anything LOL Spend more time in the shop LOL


----------



## tbone75

Crap!! nader watch for me tonight till 9pm.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I am the Ford man John...and Dodge too. I like them all but just prefer to be a bit different.
> 
> I see Jacob/Jason did get a smack down. I am not sure it was totally waranted but what the heck I dont moderate here.
> 
> The weather has been bad this year Ron, I cannot remember in my 42 years it being this bad. I hope its done before too long. The long hot days will be here before you know it. Next thing we will be dodging hurricanes.
> 
> I am sure looking forward to October and November..my favorite time of the year.


 
I own a bit of everything.Dodge,ford,chevy,very old goldwing 76.Its striped down no bags or anything LOL But I love my chevys the best


----------



## roncoinc

So what are all you poor dispicable low lifes having for supper tonite ?? 
Went thru the fridge and scrounged a bunch of stuff.
started with a bed of crisp iceburg lettuce,,,chopped up some tomatoes,,some vidalia onion slices,,red sweet bell pepper,,some chunks of BBQ chicken.,,, some slices of left over prime rib,,threw in some sweet pickles,,1/2 doz artichoke hearts and topped it off with some grated cheddar cheese 
man i love my salad,that two nights in a row,,am i turning into an old hippie like Jerry ??? LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So what are all you poor dispicable low lifes having for supper tonite ??
> Went thru the fridge and scrounged a bunch of stuff.
> started with a bed of crisp iceburg lettuce,,,chopped up some tomatoes,,some vidalia onion slices,,red sweet bell pepper,,some chunks of BBQ chicken.,,, some slices of left over prime rib,,threw in some sweet pickles,,1/2 doz artichoke hearts and topped it off with some grated cheddar cheese
> man i love my salad,that two nights in a row,,am i turning into an old hippie like Jerry ??? LOL !!


 
Ron you almost has it?Till you put that bell pepper!YUK!!!You old hippie LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a question for the smarter than me out there?Should I save it or toss it?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you almost has it?Till you put that bell pepper!YUK!!!You old hippie LOL


 
Oh my !! sweet red ripe bell pepper like candy !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a question for the smarter than me out there?Should I save it or toss it?


 
That cylinder looks like a tosser, are those scratches or scores, look like scores from here. If you can catch a fingernail in them they are too deep and the cylinder is toast.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got a question for the smarter than me out there?Should I save it or toss it?


 
<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Fr_Odf9yO4g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,..you eating that healthy stuff again? You must be back on your meds....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta duck out for a while,..ya all be good now,...ya hear!...LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Hey Ron! No carb kit on the side with dinner? I know you have them with breakfast...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That cylinder looks like a tosser, are those scratches or scores, look like scores from here. If you can catch a fingernail in them they are too deep and the cylinder is toast.


 
Thanks Jerry.Its toast!!Its the one I replaced on the last 350 HUSKY I got LOL Had lots of transfer in there!Didn't see it till I cleaned it up.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,..you eating that healthy stuff again? You must be back on your meds....LOL


 
You watch it now old fella !! 
eating healthy is just a matter of eating what taste good for me 
Had a little bit of lettuce out of the garden today and took a garlic "leaf" and chopped that up too.
added some of this stuff that grows wild,,has sort of a bitter sweet taste,..






Goes by many diff names depending on where you live..

Nice to throw in some of these called Tea berries or partridge berries,,they use to make a gum with this flavor..teaberry gum,,the leaves go good in a salad..






Noticed the lady slippers are out 
not edible but pretty and they are an orchid,,anybody want some ??


----------



## tbone75

Got some good news today!!! I am going to be a step-grandpa!!!Somewhere around Dec. 30th. Gawd I am old!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I eat plenty of wild leaves myself, the dandelion leaves are at their best now, those leaves you are showing are called Goose grass or Scotch Grass around here, good stuff. The red berries and leaves are Wintergreen or tea berry up here. The make a good cup of tea.
The first flowers out around here are the Colts Foot, they look a lot like a dandelion but they bloom first and the leaves grow after the plant blossoms. Both the bloom and the leaves are excellent.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got some good news today!!! I am going to be a step-grandpa!!!Somewhere around Dec. 30th. Gawd I am old!!!!!!


 
Congrats on reaching that age.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I eat plenty of wild leaves myself, the dandelion leaves are at their best now, those leaves you are showing are called Goose grass or Scotch Grass around here, good stuff. The red berries and leaves are Wintergreen or tea berry up here. The make a good cup of tea.
> The first flowers out around here are the Colts Foot, they look a lot like a dandelion but they bloom first and the leaves grow after the plant blossoms. Both the bloom and the leaves are excellent.


 
We take and lay a piece of newspaper over the dandilions for a couple days or so,blanches them out and takes a lot of the bitter out,then real good eating.
Good to see i'm not the only one goes grazing out in the yard


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got some good news today!!! I am going to be a step-grandpa!!!Somewhere around Dec. 30th. Gawd I am old!!!!!!


 
Naw,,you aint old yet !!
your only 1/2 Jerry's age !! LOL !!
and your more than a decade younger than me !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I dug the Remington Mighty Mite out to take on an upcoming fishing trip, it has not run in years. I had to replace the fuel line and filter and it started right up and runs great. A 12" bar and sharp chisel chain cut a cookie off a 24" hemlock quite nicely actually cut 3 cookies off to make sure it was working good. I thought I had a pict of it in my albums but I can`t find them at this time.


----------



## roncoinc

YUCK !! had to take a shower !!
had to touch something YUCKY today..
what i wont to do get rid of trash !! 

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mTI4yJHUGqs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Runs good with 150 lbs comp..
only needs all AV and some handle mounting hardware..
forgot i had this one in the pile,took it with me today to a dealer but he didnt want it either


----------



## pioneerguy600

I played around with one of them 020AV`s once, it took me a whole day to get it running right, replaced fuel line first, didn`t run right, replaced the impulse line ,still didn`t run right, rebuilt the carb, no go so I scrounged up a new carb from a buddy and that finally completed the little bugger. Sent it back to the owner with a note saying sell this thing as fast as you can. He did and bought a new saw, a Poulan Wood Shark....I mean,..WTF!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I played around with one of them 020AV`s once, it took me a whole day to get it running right, replaced fuel line first, didn`t run right, replaced the impulse line ,still didn`t run right, rebuilt the carb, no go so I scrounged up a new carb from a buddy and that finally completed the little bugger. Sent it back to the owner with a note saying sell this thing as fast as you can. He did and bought a new saw, a Poulan Wood Shark....I mean,..WTF!!!


 
Well at least he ended up with a better saw tnx to your good advice


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,..after one season with the Poulan he tried to get me to see why it was not running right. I would not let him bring it inside the shop. Told him to return it and get another, this he did do...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I played around with one of them 020AV`s once, it took me a whole day to get it running right, replaced fuel line first, didn`t run right, replaced the impulse line ,still didn`t run right, rebuilt the carb, no go so I scrounged up a new carb from a buddy and that finally completed the little bugger. Sent it back to the owner with a note saying sell this thing as fast as you can. He did and bought a new saw, a Poulan Wood Shark....I mean,..WTF!!!


 
Jerry did you find a stihl you didn't like?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry did you find a stihl you didn't like?:hmm3grin2orange:


 
No,..not really, they are a lot like a Mini Mac but that don`t bother me much. The parts are just NLA for the 020AV and for someone who depends on a saw for cutting up their firewood each year they are not the saw to depend on for getting the wood cut up yearly. I can`t imagine anyone cutting up 4-5 cord of hardwood with an 020, just too darn slow...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No,..not really, they are a lot like a Mini Mac but that don`t bother me much. The parts are just NLA for the 020AV and for someone who depends on a saw for cutting up their firewood each year they are not the saw to depend on for getting the wood cut up yearly. I can`t imagine anyone cutting up 4-5 cord of hardwood with an 020, just too darn slow...LOL


 
Got you!Besides i don't anything bothers you LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got you!Besides i don't anything bothers you LOL


 
You may have thought otherwise if you had been with me today when I changed my daughters low beam headlight bulbs on her Mazda 3. Now that is a system designed by someone outa their friccken zie minds....LOL


----------



## caleath

whats up fellas...? I have been out drilling holes in the ground to put flags in for Memorial Day.


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> whats up fellas...? I have been out drilling holes in the ground to put flags in for Memorial Day.


 
Glad to see you, I was afraid you were battling storms or something.
I have to remount my flagpole on the garage, the mount tore off during the last windstorm.


----------



## caleath

These are for boyscouts we charge 30 bucks and we put them out 5 times a year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> whats up fellas...? I have been out drilling holes in the ground to put flags in for Memorial Day.


 
Whatcha using to drill the holes with?


----------



## caleath

I guess I am all alone


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I guess I am all alone


 
Are you now?


----------



## caleath

I guess so.. 

I went out to the shop today to get a loaner saw for a guy to use. Not a dang one would start what gives? Went to give him the 026.....pull rope comes out. Dangit I end up giving him the xl 101. 

I guess I need to do better work.:msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hmmm,...my Stihls always start no matter how long they have been sitting, but they are not loaner saws...LOL


----------



## caleath

I used a 3/4 inch hammer drill running on my generator. I used a bit that is made for drilling in dirt. We then hammered in a piece of pvc pipe that stays in the ground.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You may have thought otherwise if you had been with me today when I changed my daughters low beam headlight bulbs on her Mazda 3. Now that is a system designed by someone outa their friccken zie minds....LOL


 
Seen some like that.You need to be made out of rubber to get in there!Or just take half the car apart.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hmmm,...my Stihls always start no matter how long they have been sitting, but they are not loaner saws...LOL


 
I was in a big hurry. For some reason my Pm 610 at full throttle was activating the choke...that will be an easy fix.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I used a 3/4 inch hammer drill running on my generator. I used a bit that is made for drilling in dirt. We then hammered in a piece of pvc pipe that stays in the ground.


 
Sounds like fun


----------



## SawTroll

Enough have happened here the last few hours, to keep me here for almost 3 hours after I really said good night! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is what I had in mind. I have seen nice big drills run off 090`s for drilling wood and stone. My TE17 would be a good choice for drilling 1-2" dia holes.


----------



## caleath

SawTroll said:


> Enough have happened here the last few hours, to keep me here for almost 3 hours after I really said good night! :msp_rolleyes:


 
Whats up? Glad to see you stopped by. What time is it over there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> Enough have happened here the last few hours, to keep me here for almost 3 hours after I really said good night! :msp_rolleyes:


 
Its fairly slow here tonight Nikko.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys. Actually just getting in from working outside and all that good stuff. Finished the deck roof tonight, looks good and feels great to have it done. Looks like I have to play catch up.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is what I had in mind. I have seen nice big drills run off 090`s for drilling wood and stone. My TE17 would be a good choice for drilling 1-2" dia holes.


 
I was trying to talk a pawn shop out of a Tanaka drill...they wanted way too much for it . It needed some work and they wanted 150 bucks for it. It might be worth it but I wasnt paying that much for it.


----------



## SawTroll

caleath said:


> Whats up? Glad to see you stopped by. What time is it over there.



5:07am, according to this computer.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hmmm,...my Stihls always start no matter how long they have been sitting, but they are not loaner saws...LOL


 
Never loan out your good saws! Thats why I keep some cheap Poulans around LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

So you like your ported 044 Jim, what`s your next victim?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I only have 3 Hilti hammer drills.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never loan out your good saws! Thats why I keep some cheap Poulans around LOL


 
I only loan saws to a very few very experienced individuals.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its approaching 12:15 here so its time for me to pack it in,Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I only loan saws to a very few very experienced individuals.


 
Thats a very good idea.No one will take care of something that they did not by them selves.


----------



## caleath

SawTroll said:


> 5:07am, according to this computer.


 
Early riser or night owl ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> I see Jacob/Jason did get a smack down. I am not sure it was totally waranted but what the heck I dont moderate here.
> 
> .


 
Wait im confused?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> So you like your ported 044 Jim, what`s your next victim?


 
The next victim is going to be the 120si, it is already ported, I just have to get my parts saws. Need to take some scrap back to get the funds. After that it will be Frankensaw, then the weedeater. Maybe after that it will be the Shindaiwa 695 I have sitting under the bench waiting to be loved. I really liked the results, I can see me going over the edge with the dremel. Nite Jerry, have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## caleath

I have a Milwaukee and a Makita I have a Dewalt cordless one too.

The tanaka is 2 stroke drill.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Wait im confused?


 
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/173079.htm


----------



## caleath

Night Jerry


----------



## SawTroll

caleath said:


> Early riser or night owl ?



Night owl....:eek2:


----------



## caleath

SawTroll said:


> Night owl....:eek2:


 
I sure cant stay up late anymore...I am getting sleepy now.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Nikko, always nice to see you pop in for some peaceful conversation. How have you been?


----------



## jimdad07

Well guys I have to turn in. Get to go to work on a chiller early in the morning. See you guys on the flip side.


----------



## caleath

Night Jim...have fun tomorrow.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ohh yea. Just slap on the hand. 
Sent an apology to Gasoline, and Chris. Wasnt thinking. 
Been real stressed lately


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I sure cant stay up late anymore...I am getting sleepy now.


 
It about 9:30 out your way Cliff?Its 11:30 here


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ohh yea. Just slap on the hand.
> Sent an apology to Gasoline, and Chris. Wasnt thinking.
> Been real stressed lately


 
I didnt think they should have done it...but hey I am not a moderator.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> It about 9:30 out your way Cliff?Its 11:30 here


 
10:30 I am a light weight


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> 10:30 I am a light weight


 
Its OK you put in some long hours at times.


----------



## caleath

I am off call now for the next 2 weeks...


I will try and get some saw work done now.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> I didnt think they should have done it...but hey I am not a moderator.


 
All I can is apologize to them now. I guess I should not even do that, But i dont wanna get kicked off the website. so... yep! lol


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> All I can is apologize to them now. I guess I should not even do that, But i dont wanna get kicked off the website. so... yep! lol


 
its ok Jason.:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I am off call now for the next 2 weeks...
> 
> 
> I will try and get some saw work done now.


 
Sounds like you need to. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> All I can is apologize to them now. I guess I should not even do that, But i dont wanna get kicked off the website. so... yep! lol


 
No big deal.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you need to. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Rub it in...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Man.. Put my name in my Sig and i still get called Jason LOL


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Man.. Put my name in my Sig and i still get called Jason LOL


 
That crap happens billy


----------



## tbone75

I did come across a better picture taker. LOL Got a free nikon coolpix.Much better close ups!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I did come across a better picture taker. LOL Got a free nikon coolpix.Much better close ups!


 
John, I need to see a face! i dont know what you look like!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Man.. Put my name in my Sig and i still get called Jason LOL


 
Yep it happens Jack LOL


----------



## caleath

Bobby you sure are asking a lot of questions.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John, I need to see a face! i dont know what you look like!


 
OOHH UGLY!!! LOL A long haired old hippie with a beard LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Bobby you sure are asking a lot of questions.


 
It comes natural lol.
When i was younger, I drove my mom and dad asking them alot of questions. I guess thats why i know so little now


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I really do like this picture of you John!!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I really do like this picture of you John!!!


 
Dang I aint that ugly! LOL I will change my avatar OK?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Dang I aint that ugly! LOL I will change my avatar OK?:hmm3grin2orange:


 
AWWW MY EYES! lol 
(Joking) 
I think Cliff gave up on us?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> AWWW MY EYES! lol
> (Joking)
> I think Cliff gave up on us?


 
There happy now LOL Oh yea I changed it again.Found a better one LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> There happy now LOL Oh yea I changed it again.Found a better one LOL


 
Lol how old are you John? 112?
You really do look like your 30 in that picture though John!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Lol how old are you John? 112?
> You really do look like your 30 in that picture though John!


 
That was last year.SUCK UP :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> That was last year.SUCK UP :msp_biggrin:


 
Am not lol. 
You do look like a freind of mine from Indiana. He was in a motorcycle wreck and screwed up his back pretty bad. He was a real nice guy. I wasnt in saws then. But i remember him having a real nice 075, he wanted to sell it to me but i declined!!! :bang::bang:
Good night John.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Am not lol.
> You do look like a freind of mine from Indiana. He was in a motorcycle wreck and screwed up his back pretty bad. He was a real nice guy. I wasnt in saws then. But i remember him having a real nice 075, he wanted to sell it to me but i declined!!! :bang::bang:
> Good night John.


 
Yep you messed up LOL. I am tired so you take care.Talk to you later. Bill


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I really do like this picture of you John!!!


 
I thought this was Ron


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I thought this was Ron


 
WOW ! 
like lookin in a mirror !


----------



## Sagetown

jimdad07 said:


> Well guys I have to turn in. Get to go to work on a chiller early in the morning. See you guys on the flip side.


 
aHa ! Been looking for ya; not to start a fight, but to leave you with a little REP.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, overcast here again but I think the sun will eventually show through. At least it is dry out there and calm.


----------



## caleath

Its going to be a beautiful day today. Ron I thought that looked like you.


----------



## tbone75

Morning wet out there but the sun is peeking through.Drying up for next week


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all! 
Wet here! :msp_angry:
Hey John Almost 1,000 posts! Congrats


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning all!
> Wet here! :msp_angry:
> Hey John Almost 1,000 posts! Congrats


 
Heres a 1000 post of nothing important LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Heres a 1000 post of nothing important LOL


----------



## tbone75

If I get to 3000 post.There may be something good in there?:msp_confused: I have soooo much to learn? Thanks to everyone on here I am starting to learn just a wee bit.I am old and very slow!! And I still like HUSKYS :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Cliff hows it hangen LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> If I get to 3000 post.There may be something good in there?:msp_confused: I have soooo much to learn? Thanks to everyone on here I am starting to learn just a wee bit.I am old and very slow!! And I still like HUSKYS :hmm3grin2orange:


 
But how does it happen? You have 1,000 post yet i dont even have 900. Iv been here since Oct of last year :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> But how does it happen? You have 1,000 post yet i dont even have 900. Iv been here since Oct of last year :msp_rolleyes:


 
I blab a lot LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

When you hit 25,000 posts you can retire....LOL


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> When you hit 25,000 posts you can retire....LOL



:msp_w00t::help:

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When you hit 25,000 posts you can retire....LOL


 
Not sure I can do that before my fingers won't work any more?Only got 2 typing fingers


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Hey Cliff hows it hangen LOL


 
Sorry Tbone I missed this earlier...doing good. Ready for a 3 day weekend for sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> :msp_w00t::help:
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
LOL,...you can but you don`t have to. 
Hope to see you around for a long time Nikko.


----------



## tbone75

I keep trying to do some outside work.Every time i get started I get wet Sun comes out and I try to sneek out and do something I get peed on again:angry2: 3rd time today I tryed today there was not one cloud in the sky.Guess what!I got wet!I looked and looked but there were no clouds?No one home but me?WTF!!! Could it be I was taking a Husky apart when I was inside?Jerry where you at?:msp_angry:Cliff?Whos the wise guy?Haven't seen Jim on today?You sneek down to Ohio?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ty


e+tbone75 said:


> Not sure I can do that before my fingers won't work any more?Only got 2 typing fingers


 
You got me beat, I only got one typing finger on my right hand, don`t even try to wit my left hand...


----------



## RandyMac

I learned to type, my hand writing is wretched, on a good day I'm up to 35wpm. Sometimes the dyslexia kicks in, I type for ####.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My wife is a pro typer and she tried teaching me to type properly but with mitts the size of mine she says I would have to grow fingernails and grind them narrower than my fingers so that I could just touch one key at a time,..ain`t gonna happen,..LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

You guys mind if I invite a good ole boy to come over and post with us?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> You guys mind if I invite a good ole boy to come over and post with us?


 
The more the merrier , it makes for more interesting reading !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You guys mind if I invite a good ole boy to come over and post with us?


 
Silly question?LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You guys mind if I invite a good ole boy to come over and post with us?


 
Hell I just stuck my nose in.You guys didn't throw me out. YET? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My wife is a pro typer and she tried teaching me to type properly but with mitts the size of mine she says I would have to grow fingernails and grind them narrower than my fingers so that I could just touch one key at a time,..ain`t gonna happen,..LOL


 
I took typing class back in 10th grade.Long long time ago!Never did need it.I only took the class because all the girls in there LOL


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> I took typing class back in 10th grade.Long long time ago!Never did need it.I only took the class because all the girls in there LOL


 
I like your style John!!!


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> I took typing class back in 10th grade.Long long time ago!Never did need it.I only took the class because all the girls in there LOL


 
I did that same thing in high school, the teacher was a hot chick. I actually learned a few things taking that class, some typing too.


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> I like your style John!!!


 
Like I needed to know how to type back then LOL My Dad knew what was up LOL There were 5 guys in the class of about 25


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I did that same thing in high school, the teacher was a hot chick. I actually learned a few things taking that class, some typing too.


----------



## caleath

I took typing in the 10th grade too..it was just after lunch and we had open campus so I was never back on time. Mrs Kott was the teachers name. I think she hated our guts.


No saw score today. In my quest to find a dishwasher for my shop I stopped by the local scrap metal dealer. No dice on a washing machine. I did get this though.














Sweet huh? Its an old salad bar, I traded it for some scrap metal and made 5 bucks.

Next is the engineering table I got...pretty sweet.







Now I have a bone to pick with Ron...I didnt see this on the box when it came in the other day...









Jerry he used the box that you sent him the husky in...that looks like it came from Oregon...so it has gone from Oregon to NS to Maine to Texas....I wonder where it needs to go next.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You guys mind if I invite a good ole boy to come over and post with us?


 
Sure Jerry


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I took typing class back in 10th grade.Long long time ago!Never did need it.I only took the class because all the girls in there LOL




LOL I did too John..........but it was really the teacher rather than the girls.....:msp_wub:


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> I did that same thing in high school, the teacher was a hot chick. I actually learned a few things taking that class, some typing too.



LOLOL!! I didn't get all the way to your post...so you know what I mean!!!.....LOLOL!!!


----------



## caleath

If I remember right they made us take typing. Glad I did, I can type pretty fast and dont even have to look at the keyboard.:msp_tongue:

Only if Mrs Kott knew I could type faster now than ever.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Here is my Mighty Mite, ..its an awesome saw,..to take camping.
My dad cleared 8 acres of big white spruce with one just like this.


----------



## caleath

I bet that was some sorta fun Jerry.


----------



## Cantdog

Heading for the Island Camp tomorrow night...first time this yr..hope the windows are still in it. Lose a few panes now and then those winter westerlies and high run tides....I have picked seaweed out of the kitchen sink in the spring before. Hopefully not this yr. I'm sure I'll have a bunch of reading to do to catch up...won't be back until Monday. You guys have a good long weekend....LOLOL you Canadians too!!! Gotta put a carb kit and new reed valves in the island SXLAO in the morning...she failed me last fall and an old Jonsereds had to take up the slack...can't have that!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have a good trip Robin, see ya when you get back from the island. I hope to get out to our island on Sunday to boil some more sea bugs.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL I did too John..........but it was really the teacher rather than the girls.....:msp_wub:


 
My typing teacher was a guy.I do think he is a pervert too! Thats why I put a snake in his desk LOL Just a little garter but the man pissed his pants!True story.It was always first period so I just got there a little early LOL No one ever knew who did it LOL Till many years later I fessed up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I bet that was some sorta fun Jerry.


 
I had to kit the carb and replace the fuel line, it takes a 5 mm od line to seal the tank around the line hole.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Heading for the Island Camp tomorrow night...first time this yr..hope the windows are still in it. Lose a few panes now and then those winter westerlies and high run tides....I have picked seaweed out of the kitchen sink in the spring before. Hopefully not this yr. I'm sure I'll have a bunch of reading to do to catch up...won't be back until Monday. You guys have a good long weekend....LOLOL you Canadians too!!! Gotta put a carb kit and new reed valves in the island SXLAO in the morning...she failed me last fall and an old Jonsereds had to take up the slack...can't have that!!


 
Have fun!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My typing teacher was a guy.I do think he is a pervert too! Thats why I put a snake in his desk LOL Just a little garter but the man pissed his pants!True story.It was always first period so I just got there a little early LOL No one ever knew who did it LOL Till many years later I fessed up.


 
I did that same trick to our busty redhead French teacher, she always singled me out to be the first to speak a new sentence we had to learn each night and then critisize my pronounciation. I had seen a little 15--16" garter snake in our garden, he was a fiesty lil feller that would be coiled up and would jump up and hiss at me. I took it in to school early one morning, put it in the top drawer where the roster was kept, she would pull that roster out every morning and call roll, lets say she didn`t call roll that morning....LOL
We all got quite a show while she jumped around, climbed up on the desk with her miniskirt and did a bit of a hotshoe in her 4" high heels.


----------



## caleath

Jerry you have dreams about here still?

Did you see the pictures of my new table?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Jerry you have dreams about here still?
> 
> Did you see the pictures of my new table?


 
No dreams but I can still see her as if it were yesterday...LOL

I seen your salad tray and engineers desk, two handy items to have in the shop. A big solid core door makes a great work surface.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I did that same trick to our busty redhead French teacher, she always singled me out to be the first to speak a new sentence we had to learn each night and then critisize my pronounciation. I had seen a little 15--16" garter snake in our garden, he was a fiesty lil feller that would be coiled up and would jump up and hiss at me. I took it in to school early one morning, put it in the top drawer where the roster was kept, she would pull that roster out every morning and call roll, lets say she didn`t call roll that morning....LOL
> We all got quite a show while she jumped around, climbed up on the desk with her miniskirt and did a bit of a hotshoe in her 4" high heels.


 
Jerry great minds think alike LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

She never found out it was me and she was real careful about opening the drawers in any desk again, She had the principal grill all the suspects, glad there were a few more than just me, we all plead that we knew nothing and actually the blame fell on a guy that had been suspended for good..LOL


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL!! I didn't get all the way to your post...so you know what I mean!!!.....LOLOL!!!


 
She was 33 and a goddess.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,....where did everyone go?


----------



## roncoinc

Now I have a bone to pick with Ron...I didnt see this on the box when it came in the other day...









Jerry he used the box that you sent him the husky in...that looks like it came from Oregon...so it has gone from Oregon to NS to Maine to Texas....I wonder where it needs to go next.[/QUOTE]

SEE !!!! it wasnt me !!! jerry KNEW i was gonna send you a saw and it must have been HIM !!! :msp_unsure:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Now I have a bone to pick with Ron...I didnt see this on the box when it came in the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry he used the box that you sent him the husky in...that looks like it came from Oregon...so it has gone from Oregon to NS to Maine to Texas....I wonder where it needs to go next.


 
SEE !!!! it wasnt me !!! jerry KNEW i was gonna send you a saw and it must have been HIM !!! :msp_unsure:[/QUOTE]

LOL,.,.That box is getting some miles on it,..Cliff you must ship someone a saw out in this box. Did he send the blue styrofoam liner with it.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> SEE !!!! it wasnt me !!! jerry KNEW i was gonna send you a saw and it must have been HIM !!! :msp_unsure:


 
LOL,.,.That box is getting some miles on it,..Cliff you must ship someone a saw out in this box.[/QUOTE]

There you go Cliff,,he didnt even TRY to deny it


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> LOL,.,.That box is getting some miles on it,..Cliff you must ship someone a saw out in this box.


 
There you go Cliff,,he didnt even TRY to deny it [/QUOTE]

Not!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to find a nice box to send a saw off, it has to be a sturdy one.


----------



## tbone75

You guys are having to much fun with that box LOL


----------



## roncoinc

*Meyerized monster meets BIG wood !*

Neigbor had some logs delivered and didnt think his 40cc poulan was up to the job..
he stopped by and asked if i had any saws i wanted to run to test out 
so i went with the 365 i ported on this thread and looked,,and turned around and came back and got the Jerryized jokester to put to the test..
with the saw set up on the log the tip of the bar swung out and the camera angle dont show the wood is about 2 inches thicker than the bar in that direction..Never fear tho !! with my peltors on and glasses i took the challenge 
wood "0" - 394 "1" 
That saw is all about " i pick things up,,i set them down " 
if it wasnt for the log in the way that thing would drag me accross the yard !! LOL !!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have to find a nice box to send a saw off, it has to be a sturdy one.


 
Are you going to write " XXXX loves huskys " on that one too ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Neigbor had some logs delivered and didnt think his 40cc poulan was up to the job..
> he stopped by and asked if i had any saws i wanted to run to test out
> so i went with the 365 i ported on this thread and looked,,and turned around and came back and got the Jerryized jokester to put to the test..
> with the saw set up on the log the tip of the bar swung out and the camera angle dont show the wood is about 2 inches thicker than the bar in that direction..Never fear tho !! with my peltors on and glasses i took the challenge
> wood "0" - 394 "1"
> That saw is all about " i pick things up,,i set them down "
> if it wasnt for the log in the way that thing would drag me accross the yard !! LOL !!!


 
Yep Ron was having fun today!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some boxes seem to get around and this one has a lot of miles on it. I have a box that has Seen almost as many miles, it came to me from the West coast, I sent a saw to Ontario in it, I got a saw back in it later, I sent a saw to Alberta in it and got a saw back in it a month later. It might be heading to Ohio soon...LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> If I remember right they made us take typing. Glad I did, I can type pretty fast and dont even have to look at the keyboard.:msp_tongue:
> 
> Only if Mrs Kott knew I could type faster now than ever.


 
Smart arse LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron it looked like you might be getting some bad weather up there.It went through here earlier.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Neigbor had some logs delivered and didnt think his 40cc poulan was up to the job..
> he stopped by and asked if i had any saws i wanted to run to test out
> so i went with the 365 i ported on this thread and looked,,and turned around and came back and got the Jerryized jokester to put to the test..
> with the saw set up on the log the tip of the bar swung out and the camera angle dont show the wood is about 2 inches thicker than the bar in that direction..Never fear tho !! with my peltors on and glasses i took the challenge
> wood "0" - 394 "1"
> That saw is all about " i pick things up,,i set them down "
> if it wasnt for the log in the way that thing would drag me accross the yard !! LOL !!!


 
About how long does it take to chew through a piece of ash that size?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> SEE !!!! it wasnt me !!! jerry KNEW i was gonna send you a saw and it must have been HIM !!! :msp_unsure:


 
LOL,.,.That box is getting some miles on it,..Cliff you must ship someone a saw out in this box. Did he send the blue styrofoam liner with it.[/QUOTE]

Yep still in there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Are you going to write " XXXX loves huskys " on that one too ??


 
Actually the guy the box is heading for would not mind having that scribbled on the box...


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> LOL,.,.That box is getting some miles on it,..Cliff you must ship someone a saw out in this box. Did he send the blue styrofoam liner with it.


 
Yep still in there.[/QUOTE]


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry ,, that box had PINK styrofoam in it !!
i figured it had been used to ship a girly saw,like a stihl.


----------



## caleath

I do need a saw to Mastermind...that box would be some overkill though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry ,, that box had PINK styrofoam in it !!
> i figured it had been used to ship a girly saw,like a stihl.


 
Had to be a different box, that proves I didn`t write the Cliff loves Huskies on it,


----------



## PGFMAN

I like turtles


----------



## caleath

Too bad Ron burned that good Stihl box I sent to him...I think it brought a saw to be from California.


----------



## caleath

PGFMAN said:


> I like turtles


 
At least you have a Stihl in your avatar.


----------



## tbone75

PGFMAN said:


> I like turtles


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had to be a different box, that porves I didn`t write the Cliff loves Huskies on it,


 
Ok,,well,,baby blue IS more gender orientated but stihl probly a wimpy saw anyway 
The only reason I re used it was because it was going to a stihl lover anyway ! LOL !! If they can stand creamsickle colors they can handle baby blue


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Too bad Ron burned that good Stihl box I sent to him...I think it brought a saw to be from California.


 
I tried to burn it but it rained on it  so now it's just soggy


----------



## caleath

4000 I need a hoby


----------



## chipherder

Hey, congrats on your 4,000th post Cliff!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> For some reason....I still want a 394? Whats wrong with me? I need a cad Stihl intervention or something like that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> For some reason....I still want a 394? Whats wrong with me? I need a cad Stihl intervention or something like that.


 
LOL,...That is just the devil sitting on your left shoulder.


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> Hey, congrats on your 4,000th post Cliff!


 
Crap I should have made it more important...i need to go and change it.


----------



## caleath

No proof I ever said it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was digging around in the storage shed and found another 394 hiding in there,...I ran out and slammed the door shut...


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> For some reason....I still want a 394? Whats wrong with me? I need a cad Stihl intervention or something like that.


 
Cliff,,i think the reason Jerry put dual dawgs on that 394 was so when it hit the wood it would grab and not flip me over the log ! 
THAT is a saw to be carefull with !! i think about it every time i start it,,safety first,be carefull..it is NOT a piece for inexperianced users..


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Crap I should have made it more important...i need to go and change it.


 
Closet Husky lover are you ? :monkey:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Cliff,,i think the reason Jerry put dual dawgs on that 394 was so when it hit the wood it would grab and not flip me over the log !
> THAT is a saw to be carefull with !! i think about it every time i start it,,safety first,be carefull..it is NOT a piece for inexperianced users..


 
Jerry said Huskys wont run?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,...I think I asked this before,..did you put that new exhaust gasket in?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was digging around in the storage shed and found another 394 hiding in there,...I ran out and slammed the door shut...


 
Hey !! Cliffy might be able to handle the big boy version of a 394 
he dont need a wimpy old man de - tuned build like i got


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Cliff,,i think the reason Jerry put dual dawgs on that 394 was so when it hit the wood it would grab and not flip me over the log !
> THAT is a saw to be carefull with !! i think about it every time i start it,,safety first,be carefull..it is NOT a piece for inexperianced users..


 
My 440 did that to me today. I finally put the 30 inch bar on it with a loop of RSC. I opened up the throttle and went to set it into the log....she went to town... I love that saw. I do want a 394 though....I think they look cool that humpback.....I might have to sweet talk Jerry into building me one...opcorn:


----------



## PGFMAN

I like husking corn with my stihl


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! Cliffy might be able to handle the big boy version of a 394
> he dont need a wimpy old man de - tuned build like i got


 
I got a nasty bad ass P&C on the shelf that I could bolt on it but I could not let anyone else run that thing.
Thought that I might add that that bad ass setup on a 394 can hold itself even with my ported 066 poly flywheeled flat top that is modded to the hilt and over carbed.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you should have never told Ron what it was before he got it.Hes going to whine and whine.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Closet Husky lover are you ? :monkey:


 
I didnt like them...but I saw a guy use a 394 across the road from me....wow is all I had to say.


I wouldnt buy one new for sure...but I like the way that one looks.


----------



## caleath

PGFMAN said:


> I like husking corn with my stihl


 
I like corn too...turtle soup is awesome though.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,...I think I asked this before,..did you put that new exhaust gasket in?


 
Yes sir i did,,as recomended 
the old one was fine but when pulling it off it came apart..'
thank you very much for the new one also..
leaving no gasket unsealed and no latch unlatched and no dawg without it's mate you seem to keep all the bases covered 
Uh,,did i ever mention how pleased i am with that saw ??


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got a nasty bad ass P&C on the shelf that I could bolt on it but I could not let anyone else run that thing.


 
Yeah I dont need to kill myself with one...


----------



## PGFMAN

The only thing a husky is good for is pulling a sled


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,..you keep ducking my muffler gasket question


----------



## caleath

I must not be feeling well...talkin nice about Huskys.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry got me.Now all I want is a P50 LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

PGFMAN said:


> The only thing a husky is good for is pulling a sled


 
And making yellow snow!!


----------



## PGFMAN

Lol


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got a nasty bad ass P&C on the shelf that I could bolt on it but I could not let anyone else run that thing.
> Thought that I might add that that bad ass setup on a 394 can hold itself even with my ported 066 poly flywheeled flat top that is modded to the hilt and over carbed.


 
  

i will never find nirvana 
trade you that 020avp for it !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yes sir i did,,as recomended
> the old one was fine but when pulling it off it came apart..'
> thank you very much for the new one also..
> leaving no gasket unsealed and no latch unlatched and no dawg without it's mate you seem to keep all the bases covered
> Uh,,did i ever mention how pleased i am with that saw ??


 
Ok,..did you port match that gasket to the cylinder, you will loose a lot of torque if you didn`t.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I must not be feeling well...talkin nice about Huskys.


 
Yep your out of the closet now


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> My 440 did that to me today. I finally put the 30 inch bar on it with a loop of RSC. I opened up the throttle and went to set it into the log....she went to town... I love that saw. I do want a 394 though....I think they look cool that humpback.....I might have to sweet talk Jerry into building me one...opcorn:


 
Is that a 44cc or 40 cc ?
stihl numbers confuse me


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> i will never find nirvana
> trade you that 020avp for it !!!


 
Ron,...I couldn`t do that to you, it is too nasty for most any user I know but me and Doug.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,..you keep ducking my muffler gasket question


 
He did...he said he threw it away. Just kidding.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,..you keep ducking my muffler gasket question


 
post 11264
affirmative


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Is that a 44cc or 40 cc ?
> stihl numbers confuse me


 
I bet so Ron......72 cc's


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> He did...he said he threw it away. Just kidding.


 
I was hopeing he would port match it to the cylinder so it does not interrupt the exhaust flow, that will cause a slight loss of torque.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..did you port match that gasket to the cylinder, you will loose a lot of torque if you didn`t.


 
Yes,put bolts in to hold it and used my dremel to match it..well,matched it to the muffler ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> post 11264
> affirmative


 
LOL,..not the port matching question though.


----------



## caleath

Jerry did your buddy ever show up??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yes,put bolts in to hold it and used my dremel to match it..well,matched it to the muffler ??


 
Ok,..then you are good to go...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Jerry did your buddy ever show up??


 
I think he will but not just yet, there is a long story behind this but I won`t spill the beans on any of it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,.its 12:30 here so I got to get to bed,..Nytol.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think he will but not just yet, there is a long story behind this but I won`t spill the beans on any of it.


 
Good deal wasnt sure if it was they guy that liked turtles or not.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,.its 12:30 here so I got to get to bed,..Nytol.


 
Night Jerry...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,.its 12:30 here so I got to get to bed,..Nytol.


 Nite Jerry Take care


----------



## chipherder

Have a good night Jerry


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Good deal wasnt sure if it was they guy that liked turtles or not.


 
Turtle soup & corn bread


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks guys.
No it was not the guy that liked turtles...LOL...:msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I bet so Ron......72 cc's


 
72cc ???? :msp_w00t: oh my !! i bet them limbs just drop thier leaves when they see THAT coming !! LOL !!
so what do you use when you want to cut something thats more than say,,a foot or so thick ??


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Turtle soup & corn bread


 
Sounds good to me


----------



## tbone75

You guys have a good one.I beat myself up to much today.I gota lay down.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> 72cc ???? :msp_w00t: oh my !! i bet them limbs just drop thier leaves when they see THAT coming !! LOL !!
> so what do you use when you want to cut something thats more than say,,a foot or so thick ??


 
It dang sure isnt a Husky


----------



## chipherder

Good night Tbone


----------



## caleath

Night Tbone...take it easy.


----------



## roncoinc

While i used a larger saw to cut the big wood today i also got some time in on the ported 365 with a 24in bar on it..
it has been cutting so well i put an 8 pin rim on it for more chain speed..yup,was faster,it didnt even know it should labor more !
buried the bar in oak and it didnt bother it in the least,,self fed with no problem throwing chips big enough to put in the smoker..


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> It dang sure isnt a Husky


 
Heeheehee,,,,,,  if you had a 394 ported it would be 
they cut like a 6+ cube saw ..
only problem is bigger the saw,the more they weigh 
but after running a stihl 30cc more at the same weight wouldnt be a problem !!

time for me to go hug the pillow also..


----------



## caleath

I wanted some skip chain for the 30 inch bar but wasnt having any luck finding any.

I will get some video of the 440 with that bar tomorrow. Its amazing.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Heeheehee,,,,,,  if you had a 394 ported it would be
> they cut like a 6+ cube saw ..
> only problem is bigger the saw,the more they weigh
> but after running a stihl 30cc more at the same weight wouldnt be a problem !!
> 
> time for me to go hug the pillow also..


 
Night ron...i am not going to be too much longer.


----------



## chipherder

Night Ron sleep well.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Good deal wasnt sure if it was they guy that liked turtles or not.


 
I like turtles.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, found the thread on the 2nd page again. Looks like the sun will burn through this fog very soon, its even dry out there...LOL


----------



## RandyMac

Rained all day yesterday and last night, breezy too. 

Jerry, if I'm ever headed your way, I'll cruise by and see your Husky collection.


----------



## caleath

Page 2...say it isnt so. Going to be nice and hot here today...so it starts. 


All that Husky talk gave me heartburn all night Too bad we cant reclassify the 394/395 as a non husky.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all. 

Huskys suck!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning.Good chance of getting wet again today if I go out?Sat. is looking good tho


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Good morning.Good chance of getting wet again today if I go out?Sat. is looking good tho


 
I am sure you arent made of anything that will melt...float yes melt no.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I am sure you arent made of anything that will melt...float yes melt no.


 
Thats right you closet HUSKY lover :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chipherder

Good morning, heading over to the property today, lots of downed trees to clean up. Going to stop at the Stihl dealer over there to see if he has anything interesting that I can't live without.


----------



## tbone75

Can't take that floater looking back at me all the time :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> Good morning, heading over to the property today, lots of downed trees to clean up. Going to stop at the Stihl dealer over there to see if he has anything interesting that I can't live without.


 
Let us know what you find?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Thats right you closet HUSKY lover :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Well it looks like you changed your picture...did you get tired of looking at yourself?


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> Good morning, heading over to the property today, lots of downed trees to clean up. Going to stop at the Stihl dealer over there to see if he has anything interesting that I can't live without.


 
I went yesterday...I only came out with a new chain for my 30 inch bar. Not too bad.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Well it looks like you changed your picture...did you get tired of looking at yourself?


 
pg 11313


----------



## chipherder

Will do Tbone, I'm trying to tell myself I don't really need a 440.
Cliff, you got off easy with just a chain.


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> Will do Tbone, I'm trying to tell myself I don't really need a 440.
> Cliff, you got off easy with just a chain.


 
I hope you arent looking for support here....I think you need a 440.:msp_tongue:


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> pg 11313


 
smart you know what


----------



## caleath

So John do you ever make knives for hunting etc....those you showed us are too pretty for that?

Do you make your own sheaths?


----------



## chipherder

That's actually just the support I was hoping for.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## caleath

Does look like you guys are gonna get some rain up there...Jerry looks like sunshine to me.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> So John do you ever make knives for hunting etc....those you showed us are too pretty for that?
> 
> Do you make your own sheaths?


 
Yes i make the sheaths too.And no they aint to pretty to use LOL i use them all the time.My wife has a lot of kitchen knives too LOL The only bad part is being made from files they will rust.And blood turns them blue if not cleaned up soon after you use it.They don't rust real bad because of the polish job.Just clean them like a gun and wont never have any trouble.


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> That's actually just the support I was hoping for.:msp_biggrin:


 
Its only money....:msp_ohmy:

I do love my 440...


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Does look like you guys are gonna get some rain up there...Jerry looks like sunshine to me.


 
Should dry up next week?I hope! Got a big culvert to fix in my little creek.trying to wash out on me.If it does I can't get to back half of my place.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Yes i make the sheaths too.And no they aint to pretty to use LOL i use them all the time.My wife has a lot of kitchen knives too LOL The only bad part is being made from files they will rust.And blood turns them blue if not cleaned up soon after you use it.They don't rust real bad because of the polish job.Just clean them like a gun and wont never have any trouble.


 
What do you use for heat treating..to make them not so brittle since they are made from files


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> What do you use for heat treating..to make them not so brittle since they are made from files


 
Thats a bit tricky.I try to get them just warm enough when grinding to soften them a little.That has taken me a lot of time to get right.You don't want to pry with one LOL.But they hold an edge !!


----------



## tbone75

I have been trying some other ways.Oil quench and water.Then into the oven for a while.Getting better at it.


----------



## caleath

The heat treating thing has always kept me away from doing that sort of stuff. I have read tons of blacksmithing books etc. I know it can be done..just need to try one day...in all my spare time.

I had thought of making some knives from old chainsaw bars. The non laminated kind. The blades would be reall thick but I bet some of that steel is pretty good. I have an old Stihl harnose bar here that is pretty used up that I think would be perfect.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> The heat treating thing has always kept me away from doing that sort of stuff. I have read tons of blacksmithing books etc. I know it can be done..just need to try one day...in all my spare time.
> 
> I had thought of making some knives from old chainsaw bars. The non laminated kind. The blades would be reall thick but I bet some of that steel is pretty good. I have an old Stihl harnose bar here that is pretty used up that I think would be perfect.


 
There is a guy about an hour away from me that uses bars.Thats all he uses to make knives.Very nice knives!You have more room to make different shapes than you do with files.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> There is a guy about an hour away from me that uses bars.Thats all he uses to make knives.Very nice knives!You have more room to make different shapes than you do with files.


 
I might just give it a shot...I have acess to a plasma cutter so making the shapes should be pretty easy. All I needed was another hobby that I dont have time for.

I will put up some pics of my leather work later. I am not a good carver but I have made some very usefull stuff.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I might just give it a shot...I have acess to a plasma cutter so making the shapes should be pretty easy. All I needed was another hobby that I dont have time for.
> 
> I will put up some pics of my leather work later. I am not a good carver but I have made some very usefull stuff.


 
Great I want to see some of your leather work.Sheaths is the only leather work I have done.My Uncle out in Oregon is very good at it.I have a couple belts he made.Very nice!!


----------



## tbone75

I made some kitchen knives out of an old buck saw blade for my wife.I use a plasma cutter for that.Got one in the shop LOL


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Great I want to see some of your leather work.Sheaths is the only leather work I have done.My Uncle out in Oregon is very good at it.I have a couple belts he made.Very nice!!


 
I make mostly weastern style holsters etc. again a hobby that I dont get to do much. I keep adding them in...I need to stop. My problem is if I need something chances are I will just learn how to do it myself. So that leads to a whole mess for sure. Wife hates it when I start on something new.


----------



## caleath

I had even thought of making some B/C guards from wood and leather...I might still do it for some of the saws I dont use all the time. Especially the ones that are collectors. Might look prety cool.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I had even thought of making some B/C guards from wood and leather...I might still do it for some of the saws I dont use all the time. Especially the ones that are collectors. Might look prety cool.


 
Yes I think that would!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I make mostly weastern style holsters etc. again a hobby that I dont get to do much. I keep adding them in...I need to stop. My problem is if I need something chances are I will just learn how to do it myself. So that leads to a whole mess for sure. Wife hates it when I start on something new.


 
LOL i am the same way.Wife doesen't mind to much as long as i make her something.The big problem is trying to master the latest hobby.Like that milling machine I bought?I may never master that one?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Yes I think that would!


 
Might be something to look into anyway.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> LOL i am the same way.Wife doesen't mind to much as long as i make her something.The big problem is trying to master the latest hobby.Like that milling machine I bought?I may never master that one?


 
Given enough time I am sure you can. I just need to learn to start telling folks no when they want me to do stuff. I would have more time. Of course having 2 teenagers at home doesnt help either.


----------



## caleath

whats up Jerry?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Given enough time I am sure you can. I just need to learn to start telling folks no when they want me to do stuff. I would have more time. Of course having 2 teenagers at home doesnt help either.


 
Don't think you can do that LOL Your just like a lot of guys on here.Just can't say no to someone who needs help


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Rained all day yesterday and last night, breezy too.
> 
> Jerry, if I'm ever headed your way, I'll cruise by and see your Husky collection.


 
Give me some advanced notice so I can get them all out and prettied up. Should take me about 2 mins...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its lunch time here Cliff, just stopped in to grab a bite and a mug of tea. Nothin in the fridge cooked but sea bugs, getting a little tired of seein them.


----------



## tbone75

Hey Clitt guess whats for supper!Step-Son just brought it home.Big one is 7 lbs. little one is 6lbs. They all came of FILs gravel pit pond. Nice acre and a half pond.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Holy cats!!


----------



## caleath

Yuck....


you can have all of those you want.


I hate being stranded monitoring stuff...I am getting sleepy.

Off to Dairy Queen for lunch with the kids. They had appointments over here and so now we goona get our much on.

Nice thing about having kids that drive I guess.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hahaha Clitt!

Hey ya'll not staying long.


----------



## barneyrb

tbone75 said:


> Hey Clitt guess whats for supper!Step-Son just brought it home.Big one is 7 lbs. little one is 6lbs. They all came of FILs gravel pit pond. Nice acre and a half pond.


 
Down here in the south we call those mud cat....


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hahaha Clitt!
> 
> Hey ya'll not staying long.


 
Hey Jimmy how you doin LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hahaha Clitt!
> 
> Hey ya'll not staying long.


 
He got a new name Clitt LOL Closet HUSKY lover too!!


----------



## tbone75

barneyrb said:


> Down here in the south we call those mud cat....


 
Flatheads up here.Bottom feeders LOL Still very good eating!


----------



## tbone75

Dang kid didn't invite me to go? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

Back from lunch...had to buy lunch and fill up the boys truck. Gee whiz. But he does run his sister around so I dont mind too much. 

He does work 2 jobs too. So at least he isnt lazy.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Hey Clitt guess whats for supper!Step-Son just brought it home.Big one is 7 lbs. little one is 6lbs. They all came of FILs gravel pit pond. Nice acre and a half pond.


 
nasty nasty nast....Bobby I cant believe you are eating those things.


----------



## roncoinc

Oh YUK !!! catfish ?? 
every few years i try it again because everybody says it is so great...everytime i am dissapointed


----------



## caleath

barneyrb said:


> Down here in the south we call those mud cat....


 
Bottom feeder for sure


I ran the beast with a 30 inch bar yesterday...she didnt even sneeze unless I really pushed it.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey CliffTHL ( cliff the husky lover) i see the 904 in your sig,did i miss the video of it cutting wood ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh YUK !!! catfish ??
> every few years i try it again because everybody says it is so great...everytime i am dissapointed


 
Ron up where your at there are much better eating fish to choose from LOL Just got to eat what I can get LOL Try soaking them in milk over night first?If you haven't yet?That makes these bottom feeders taste much better!


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Hey CliffTHL ( cliff the husky lover) i see the 904 in your sig,did i miss the video of it cutting wood ??


 
Not yet Ron...I have been very busy this week... I have a 3 day weekend so I should get to it now.


----------



## tbone75

Just used the fish knife i made lats year.Works great!!! 7-1/2 blade Made this one out of the old buck saw blade.Needs to be thin buy tough!!


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Ron up where your at there are much better eating fish to choose from LOL Just got to eat what I can get LOL Try soaking them in milk over night first?If you haven't yet?That makes these bottom feeders taste much better!


 
opcorn:


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Just used the fish knife i made lats year.Works great!!! 7-1/2 blade Made this one out of the old buck saw blade.Needs to be thin buy tough!!


 
I like that even though its for Fish.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I like that even though its for Fish.


 
Now that I know it holds up.I will make some more!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron up where your at there are much better eating fish to choose from LOL Just got to eat what I can get LOL Try soaking them in milk over night first?If you haven't yet?That makes these bottom feeders taste much better!


 
You could use a recipie like we do for salmon.
called planked salmon.
find a nice piece of flat maple and lay the fish on it,season well the way you like it..
cook slowly until plank is done and throw away the fish !! LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just used the fish knife i made lats year.Works great!!! 7-1/2 blade Made this one out of the old buck saw blade.Needs to be thin buy tough!!


 
Wow,nice looking knofe,,hhhmmm,,,, looking for a box NOW for a piece of that cherry !!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Wow,nice looking knofe,,hhhmmm,,,, looking for a box NOW for a piece of that cherry !!


 
In a box with a label on it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> In a box with a label on it


 
Let me know what you need to send it????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You could use a recipie like we do for salmon.
> called planked salmon.
> find a nice piece of flat maple and lay the fish on it,season well the way you like it..
> cook slowly until plank is done and throw away the fish !! LOL !


 Thats just what I would do with salmon!! YUK !! Not much fish I don't like but that one! And shrimp Just can't find any way I like it?Tryed most every way,Just don't like it.


----------



## caleath

I am bored....I sure am glad I am not an airtraffic controller. Plains would be crashing everywhere. This sitting and waiting for something to happen sucks.


----------



## caleath

You guys are so letting me down today. Reall I mean it...I was wahsing my hands earlier and looked up...what the hell...when did hair start growin on the tops of my ears?

I was very disturbed and had no one to talk to. 


So has anyone bought stuff from herehttp://www.ahlbornequipment.com/

Me and the OL are going out on date night...gonna see Pirates of the Carabean in 3d..should be good.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> You guys are so letting me down today. Reall I mean it...I was wahsing my hands earlier and looked up...what the hell...when did hair start growin on the tops of my ears?
> 
> I was very disturbed and had no one to talk to.
> 
> 
> So has anyone bought stuff from herehttp://www.ahlbornequipment.com/
> 
> Me and the OL are going out on date night...gonna see Pirates of the Carabean in 3d..should be good.


 
Hair on your ears is a sign of old age :hmm3grin2orange: You 2 have fun.But no hanky panky!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Let me know what you need to send it????


 
You havta let ME know how many stihl's to put in the box with it to get one of them fish knives ??


----------



## tbone75

Seems to have dryed up?Going to go try to mow?You guys stay away from the water hose :msp_angry:


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> You guys are so letting me down today. Reall I mean it...I was wahsing my hands earlier and looked up...what the hell...when did hair start growin on the tops of my ears?
> .


 
Cliff's a closet HOBBIT too !! LOL !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You havta let ME know how many stihl's to put in the box with it to get one of them fish knives ??


 
Stihls? I don't think so LOL It going to be a while before I make any more.I have so much outside work till about sept. Then I will be back at making some.But I won't forget you. LOL


----------



## caleath

I was so surprised...cause I just got a hair cut. You would think that they would take care of that stuff.


Ron I thought you got rid off all your Stihls? You a closet Stihl lover arent you?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I was so surprised...cause I just got a hair cut. You would think that they would take care of that stuff.
> 
> 
> Ron I thought you got rid off all your Stihls? You a closet Stihl lover arent you?


 
My hot looking barber does LOL


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> My hot looking barber does LOL


 
Now where I come from a Barber is a guy...a girl is a stylist....so what are you trying to say?


----------



## caleath

Is there a manufacturer that makes a full brim hardhat that has the earmuffs and face shield?

I dont like the other style.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nothing but mud cats and orange turd talk on here,...how disguisting....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Is there a manufacturer that makes a full brim hardhat that has the earmuffs and face shield?
> 
> I dont like the other style.


 
Nope!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you want to wear a skull bucket you gotta be tough enough not to need no eye and ear protection...:msp_razz:


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you want to wear a skull bucket you gotta be tough enough not to need no eye and ear protection...:msp_razz:


 
I got custom made ear plugs...and I can wear safety glasses. I just like the earmuffs when it gets cold out. I have been wearing the full brim style so long the others look funny.

Jerry they keep calling me a closet husky lover...just cause I want a 394. You need to tell them to stop ok!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well a 394 is a Husky and there is not much else to say, if you want one then you`ll have to stop bashin Huskies.
Oh,..ok I will tell them to stop but don`t hold your breath.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Have a Good and Safe long weekend all!!!!! We're off to the island.....out into the extreamly dense FOGGGGG!!!! HAHA!! My friend has full dual chart plotters and radars..I think we'll make it safe and sound.... JD diesel...38' Bruno Stillman. Got a big marine cooler of beverges and another of food...LOLOL we don't lack much at camp!! And as always when leaving land, a large cooler of water....Happy Holiday...




OH......I almost forgot.......Stihls really do suck.......


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Stihls? I don't think so LOL It going to be a while before I make any more.I have so much outside work till about sept. Then I will be back at making some.But I won't forget you. LOL


 
 ............... fishing season be OVER by then !!

see if you get a birthday card from ME this year !! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Now where I come from a Barber is a guy...a girl is a stylist....so what are you trying to say?


 
OK Clitt a hot looking WOMAN!!!! I don't get styled I get mine cut LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ............... fishing season be OVER by then !!
> 
> see if you get a birthday card from ME this year !! :msp_mad:


 
I am so sorry !! if you want to come down here I will show you how to make one for your self. :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well a 394 is a Husky and there is not much else to say, if you want one then you`ll have to stop bashin Huskies.
> Oh,..ok I will tell them to stop but don`t hold your breath.


 
You get him Jerry!!!!:hmm3grin2orange: I think I will trade all mine off for Pioneers  Like I will ever find that many LOL That and I would have to sell the house!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ............... fishing season be OVER by then !!
> 
> see if you get a birthday card from ME this year !! :msp_mad:


 
Trade you mine for a P50 HEHEHE


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey Have a Good and Safe long weekend all!!!!! We're off to the island.....out into the extreamly dense FOGGGGG!!!! HAHA!! My friend has full dual chart plotters and radars..I think we'll make it safe and sound.... JD diesel...38' Bruno Stillman. Got a big marine cooler of beverges and another of food...LOLOL we don't lack much at camp!! And as always when leaving land, a large cooler of water....Happy Holiday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH......I almost forgot.......Stihls really do suck.......


 
Got it made don't you  have fun!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys, internet was down last night. Got a present from Ohio, Frankensaw says thanks to Mr. John King. You are the man. Going to be off and on tonight, my wife would like to spend a little time with me. On call this week and it's been decently busy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like it slowed down some since Robin left for the island. Dan dropped by and picked up his 034 Super that I had ported for him. Another fellow picked up his recarbed 272. I might just have to dig in the storage shed for something to work on. I got a nice little Jonsered in there that needs a piston and ring and 40 odd other project saws that need some attention.


----------



## jimdad07

There's never enough projects Jerry. Right now I am currently getting materials together for the new saw mill, been able to scavenge most everything. If I can find some decent rollers off of old lawn mower deck pulleys, I will have it made.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This one is going to run on rails I think I read that in another of your posts. There is a fellow that lives close by that builds chainsaw mills that roll on rails, he is always on the lookout for 100+ cc saws.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening guys, internet was down last night. Got a present from Ohio, Frankensaw says thanks to Mr. John King. You are the man. Going to be off and on tonight, my wife would like to spend a little time with me. On call this week and it's been decently busy.


 
Glad it made it. LOL It didn't have any leaks when I took it apart.So you should be good to go.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Glad it made it. LOL It didn't have any leaks when I took it apart.So you should be good to go.


 
That handle is pristine. Can't thank you enough, I couldn't even find one on fleabay when I was looking.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That handle is pristine. Can't thank you enough, I couldn't even find one on fleabay when I was looking.


 
You don't see parts or saws like it very often on there. I had 4 and made 3 work LOL 48cc-54cc-60cc I think?All I know for sure it has a bigger P&C on it than the 54.LOL I like them.Not a bad built saw at all.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That handle is pristine. Can't thank you enough, I couldn't even find one on fleabay when I was looking.


 
Sorry it didn't hit me sooner when you said yours was leaking.Its the pain pills LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I had a service call. A hot water coil broke in an air handler in a Dr.'s office. Good thing they found it tonight or else it would have ran water on the floor until Tuesday. Destroyed quite a bit on the floor below was it is.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning guys, overcast here currently but dry so far. Might not be a bad day for outdoor activities at all, gardens and grass cutting are top of the list.


----------



## RandyMac

pissin' down rain here.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys. Back to the BIL's house today, hopefully the rain holds off.


----------



## caleath

Good morning all...off to chore land.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

View attachment 185455
View attachment 185456


Thought you boys miht like to see what iv been working on for awhile


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Nice sunny day out there.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> View attachment 185455
> View attachment 185456
> 
> 
> Thought you boys miht like to see what iv been working on for awhile


 
Nice lookin set up you got there!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Nice lookin set up you got there!


 
Thanks John, It might be alittle slow. But it'll work. Gotta do alittle carb work on the John Deere engine mounted on there... I dont like JD lol


----------



## dancan

Ported saws Suck !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I better post or this thread will fall off the grid, its been pretty quiet on here today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ported saws Suck !


 
You bet, once you run one you want every saw you own PORTED....LOL


----------



## dancan

You're right .
I'm quite sure that a certain 034 will walk all over my 2171 .


----------



## dancan

I forgot , I own that 034 !
:big_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I take it that you like it ??


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I take it that you like it ??


 
Works better than the stock 2171 and it's lighter .
The 361 is smoother and has better fuel mileage but I'm pretty sure that the 034 now falls in the "It'll do 95% of the cutting around here " catagory .
Now I have to pick up some 8 pin rims .


----------



## pioneerguy600

My 036 PRO I did up a year ago is faster with more torque, I don`t know why as all the port work I did is identical.


----------



## tbone75

Wow that was a very nice day outside for a change!!! Got lots done.But now I can barley move LOL Put in the 2nd crop of radishes moved about a dozen strawberrie plants.They were trying to get away!I have an 8 ft square raised bed for them.Works great!They had some growing around the outside so I just started another patch.I did look at one of my saws today?Thats as far as that got LOL Beans and cornbread tonight!!! Yummy!! Hope all you slackers show up today LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not a bad at all, got lots done today, not real sunny but no rain either.


----------



## tbone75

Going to hit 90 for the next 3 days!If it aint wet and cold it burning!Wanted to go play in the wood pile?Not so sure my beat up old butt will take it? :help: LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

90 is way too hot for me, I`ll take our 60-70 days all summer long.


----------



## caleath

Nice day here...although a bit hot for me...but its gonna get worse.

I did a bunch of saw work today. Filled up a certain 904 and messed with it for a little while. I need to study up on that fix for the carb. I got my 122s dolmar running what a beast. Next was a ez auto not much to get it running...then a poulan predator..then lets see another poulan for a buddy of mine...then I put a carb kit in a xl 12...ran good for a little while then stopped...decided to dump the fuel and check the filter, new I put in one a month ago, and found black tar stuff on the filter...I think the tank is going to have to come apart now. I fixed my 026, pull rope, no letting folks borrow that saw again. I might have left something out. I felt good today and got some work done.

Oh and I moved that bar thing I got into the shop. I think I am going to like that thing. I will get a video of the stuff I fixed today in a bit.

Whoo I am beat.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 90 is way too hot for me, I`ll take our 60-70 days all summer long.


 
75 in the day 60 at night for me :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Nice day here...although a bit hot for me...but its gonna get worse.
> 
> I did a bunch of saw work today. Filled up a certain 904 and messed with it for a little while. I need to study up on that fix for the carb. I got my 122s dolmar running what a beast. Next was a ez auto not much to get it running...then a poulan predator..then lets see another poulan for a buddy of mine...then I put a carb kit in a xl 12...ran good for a little while then stopped...decided to dump the fuel and check the filter, new I put in one a month ago, and found black tar stuff on the filter...I think the tank is going to have to come apart now. I fixed my 026, pull rope, no letting folks borrow that saw again. I might have left something out. I felt good today and got some work done.
> 
> Oh and I moved that bar thing I got into the shop. I think I am going to like that thing. I will get a video of the stuff I fixed today in a bit.
> 
> Whoo I am beat.


 
Busy day for you!How was the movie?


----------



## tbone75

Oh my supper is working already!Wife is going to put me outside LOL I love beans :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Oh my supper is working already!Wife is going to put me outside LOL I love beans :hmm3grin2orange:


 Sounds like me John. Just had beans as well.... Cheese does it to me pretty good 
Crystal likes to throw me out when i get to stinking too haha!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Man... You guys are boring.


----------



## caleath

wow no post in over an hour...

Yeah I am beat for sure. I am too tired for taking pics etc.

Why is it so quiet in here.???


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sounds like me John. Just had beans as well.... Cheese does it to me pretty good
> Crystal likes to throw me out when i get to stinking too haha!


 
Red onions do it to me...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Boring,...you got that right,...quiet,..yep you can hear a moose fart 4 miles from here...LOL


----------



## caleath

Well the 122s is running now...the jury is still out on this one. The balance is a bit strange to me. I am sure that some folks like em alot....I dont think this one will be a keeper.

I had no idea this saw was 30 plus years old though. I guess its not so bad then.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 122 is a bit on the older side, slower and heavy than modern saws but still a viable cutting machine if its all you got.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 122 is a bit on the older side, slower and heavy than modern saws but still a viable cutting machine if its all you got.


 
Yep its a bit slow...but it was free. I need to find someone that likes Dolmars.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron likes Dolmars and so do I , guess one of us could give it a good home.


----------



## caleath

Its in pretty good shape. They thought they oiler was broken..the hose was just burned in two. They had run it without oil for a while so the bar is a bit scored. Its a 20 inch bar.


----------



## jimdad07

Just got in from a service call, why they all like to wait until night is beyond me but it interferes with my busy social schedule:
9:00: Check in to the thread 
9:05: Proclaim that Huskys suck monkey nuts
9:10: Get Ron going by asking about fuel problems and get the answer of "Didn't you get the file I posted?"
9:15: See that Cliff is yet again set to get rid of another Dolly
9:20: Complain about the rain
9:25: Try to look smart
9:30: Complain bout the rain a little more
9:35: Whine about how busy it is
9:45: Try to look even smarter

You guys get the idea, my schedule is destroyed. Man I'm sick of this f'ing rain, it makes my saw have carb problems and monkeys with suction line transducers. Speaking of monkeys, Huskys suck monkey nuts. Cliff, listen to your inner Jim, keep the saw. It is raining all the frickin time up here. Man it's been busy.


----------



## caleath

Yes Jim you are a busy boy....

Dolly just dont do it for me brother...It actually feels better to run it left handed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sorry to hear that Jim, we had a decent day here. I bought a gyproc panel lifter setup today and installed 8 sheets of 4 X 10 X 1/2" gyproc on a ceiling, they save a lot of hard work lifting and setting them in place.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry to hear that Jim, we had a decent day here. I bought a gyproc panel lifter setup today and installed 8 sheets of 4 X 10 X 1/2" gyproc on a ceiling, they save a lot of hard work lifting and setting them in place.


 
Those things save a ton of work. I did a whole bunch by hand. That sucked.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry to hear that Jim, we had a decent day here. I bought a gyproc panel lifter setup today and installed 8 sheets of 4 X 10 X 1/2" gyproc on a ceiling, they save a lot of hard work lifting and setting them in place.


 
That is a very handy piece of equipment to have. I was back at the BIL's all day in between service calls, I keep swearing it off but his mother asked me to go down, I can't say no to Ma. Got a lot done down there. Had couple of calls today. Not a bad day at all. I am sorry to hear the Dolmars don't do it for you Cliff, there's no shame in that. I guess you'd rather have an Orange Turd:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have always bulled it into place when I had a helper with me, I made two deadmen years ago and they worked decently enough but these lifters make this job a lot easier.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That time here again,..Nytol.


----------



## jimdad07

You should have seen how I rocked the vaulted ceiling over my living room and kitchen when I built our house a few years ago. I took a heavy duty barn door hinge and a 12' 2x6. I made a hinged tee that I attached to the top plate of the walls. I would let the end that was not attached to the top plate of the walls rest on scaffolding I had set up, put a 12' sheet rock on it and then lifted the whole shooting match up. I put another 12' 2x6 from the hinged piece to the floor to hold the rock against the ceiling. It worked out pretty darn good. Not as easy as a rock lift though.


----------



## jimdad07

Goodnight Jerry.


----------



## caleath

I did the deadman thing too....


----------



## caleath

Jim did you get the fuel tank put on yet?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Jim did you get the fuel tank put on yet?


 
Not yet Cliff. Haven't had time to work on it. I am going to port it when I switch the tank out. Can't wait to cut with that one when she's done. That is going to be an animal.


----------



## caleath

Jim are we the only ones here?



What size Craftsman is that anyway?


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry has headed for bed, but I see Randy lurking. That Craftsman was a 3.0 but it now has a PP330 top end on it. It's wearing an 18" bar. I will most likely put a 16" bar on it.


----------



## Mastermind

Let me throw a picture out here!


----------



## caleath

Sweet...I am not sure where every one went. I really need to finish up that 034. I know I have said that before :msp_smile:


----------



## jimdad07

That is a very good picture Randy. I like the saws and your benches. You do any milling?


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> Let me throw a picture out here!


 
Nice Randy...not enough Stihls in that picture though.


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> That is a very good picture Randy. I like the saws and your benches. You do any milling?


 
Thanks Jim. I don't have a mill.... Yet.

I cut those freehand.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> Nice Randy...not enough Stihls in that picture though.


 
I've sold several Stihls here lately. There are still 4 there though!


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Sweet...I am not sure where every one went. I really need to finish up that 034. I know I have said that before :msp_smile:


 
Have you thought about getting a new jug for it and re-trying the porting?


----------



## jimdad07

mastermind7864 said:


> Thanks Jim. I don't have a mill.... Yet.
> 
> I cut those freehand.


 
That's pretty good free hand work. I built my mill out of unistrut. The one I am building now is going to be a carriage mill, ought to save a lot of setup time and be easier to use when it's all done.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Have you thought about getting a new jug for it and re-trying the porting?


 
I had..but I am just going to relocate the pins on the piston...just havent had the time to do such a task yet.


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> Have you thought about getting a new jug for it and re-trying the porting?


 


caleath said:


> I had..but I am just going to relocate the pins on the piston...just havent had the time to do such a task yet.


 
What did I miss here?


----------



## caleath

I am going to bed...long day today and I got to get my beauty sleep.


----------



## jimdad07

mastermind7864 said:


> What did I miss here?


 
Cliff is working on a 034, he can explain it better than I can. I am running my first port job and it is wicked, I did my 044 last weekend and got to run it this week.


----------



## caleath

mastermind7864 said:


> What did I miss here?


 
I took the upper transfer just a bit too far...it barely hits the ring pin. 

I could probably get away with it...but who knows.

It is just barely too wide.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I am going to bed...long day today and I got to get my beauty sleep.


 
Good night Cliff.


----------



## Mastermind

caleath said:


> I took the upper transfer just a bit too far...it barely hits the ring pin.
> 
> I could probably get away with it...but who knows.
> 
> It is just barely too wide.


 
034/036 must be the bottom ring. It's in the way, just run the top ring, no problem.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to head for bed. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all! sorry havent been on. Had a very busy weekend! 
how's everyone else's?


----------



## RandyMac

Jacob!!
Busy at work, but that comes to an end in about an hour, then three days off. Got lots to do, the GTG is getting close.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

RandyMac said:


> Jacob!!
> Busy at work, but that comes to an end in about an hour, then three days off. Got lots to do, the GTG is getting close.


 
Woohoo! Go Randy lol
Showed a friend of mine his 026 that he pretty much let me have. He told me it looked brand new. But he still wouldn't take it back lol.
This man is the most honest, and trustworthy person iv ever known. I told him i would fix the saw for freee.
What saws do you plan on taking to the GTG?


----------



## RandyMac

You would have to ask that.
The list is not yet set.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

RandyMac said:


> You would have to ask that.
> The list is not yet set.


 
Hahaha 
I like poking the bear! :help:


----------



## RandyMac

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hahaha
> I like poking the bear! :help:


 
That sounds like it came from Off Topic.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

RandyMac said:


> That sounds like it came from Off Topic.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Haha I wouldn't know. Iv never really lurked around on that forum. 
Wheres everyone else? There wifes didn't wash there pink suits so they cant get on Arboristsite! AHAH


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, another dry day here. Not real bright but no rain in the forecast. Guess the ported 034 Super passed its test yesterday, Dan seems happy with it so that is what I was hoping for.


----------



## roncoinc

BBUUUURRRRRPPPPPP !!
oh my,what a weekend and it aint over yet ..
Got a couple friends moving to the farm and they have to empty thier freezer..they are moving to the farm the meat came from,all natural free range taken care of critters.
had the cooking fires going two nights now 
Brian hit a deer fri nite so we had fresh venison tenderloin also 
using wild cherry,apple and maple wood to cook on.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning all, another dry day here. Not real bright but no rain in the forecast. Guess the ported 034 Super passed its test yesterday, Dan seems happy with it so that is what I was hoping for.


 
Sounds like a deal Jerry! 

I think im gonna be getting an 075


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning all. Ron that sounds an awful lot like how we raise our beef. I can't even eat store bought beef any more. We also have a few hens and some ducks kicking around. Most of our veggies come out of the garden and we live on venison all winter. It's sad but the rabbit population has been destroyed around here thanks to the coyotes. I have not taken a rabbit in over two years.


----------



## RandyMac

I stepped outside this morning to a bright sunrise, kinda rare here. At 0605, I heard a steel door slam behind me, the last time I will hear that for a few days. I go through five security doors to get to my office, when that last one on the way out slams shut, I leave my job there.
My office is kinda cool, it's octagonal, it sits higher than any other office in the Dept, every outside wall has some sort of window, some are floor to ceiling, I have my own head, mini kitchen. It is also supplied with an escape tunnel, separate power, water and my door has a gunport. Can't say much about the neighbors, except there would more O2 for the rest of us, if they weren't using it up.


----------



## jimdad07

Sagetown, if you gonna lurk, we gotta have a name. Also gonna need to know your favorite choice of saw so that it can be picked on. Good morning BTW.


----------



## RandyMac

jimdad07 said:


> Sagetown, if you gonna lurk, we gotta have a name. Also gonna need to know your favorite choice of saw so that it can be picked on. Good morning BTW.


 
com'n bucko


----------



## jimdad07

Glad to see you are paroled for a few days Randy.


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


> com'n bucko


 
I'm only joking:msp_smile:.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning all. Ron that sounds an awful lot like how we raise our beef. I can't even eat store bought beef any more. We also have a few hens and some ducks kicking around. Most of our veggies come out of the garden and we live on venison all winter. It's sad but the rabbit population has been destroyed around here thanks to the coyotes. I have not taken a rabbit in over two years.


 
If i could AFFORD to eat meat like that i would all the time..
they have a lot of diff critters they grow but no veggies,they are meat farmers.
my friends moving there are veggie farmers and will get them going along that line.. they been getting the veggies from other local farmers and now wont have to.
Are they happy over that ! as many acres as they want will be tilled up.. they have 400 tomatoe plants all started 

planning on about 5 acres of sweet corn to sell to the summer people.
i will get to visit,help out and eat GOOD !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> If i could AFFORD to eat meat like that i would all the time..
> they have a lot of diff critters they grow but no veggies,they are meat farmers.
> my friends moving there are veggie farmers and will get them going along that line.. they been getting the veggies from other local farmers and now wont have to.
> Are they happy over that ! as many acres as they want will be tilled up.. they have 400 tomatoe plants all started
> 
> planning on about 5 acres of sweet corn to sell to the summer people.
> i will get to visit,help out and eat GOOD !!


 
That's the way to do it Ron. I love living the way we do.


----------



## tbone75

Sorry I wasen't around last night to pick on anyone LOL.Back got the better of me just had to lay down.Stormed here last night about 1am woke me up.Looks like a scorcher out there today.


----------



## tbone75

Ron I got to find something to make a fish knife out of.That buck saw blade is all used up.Forgot I made the wife a bunch of kitchen knives out of it.Not enough left?I have a line on another one.If i can find some stainless that would be even better!Only problem with that is heat treating it?Have to do some reading up on that.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys, I need advice!

I was talking to a member on here yesterday about an 075 he had. Its low on compression he said. he doesnt know if its scored or it just needs new rings. The guy that is selling it knows his stuff (leeha) He wants 225 for it And im thinking of selling my 039 (A very strong running saw) For 250 Do you guys think this would be a good Idea?


----------



## caleath

Sounds like a great price on the 039. Now about the other saw. I think most parts for those are nla and getting harder to find. I could be wrong though. 

Jerry might be a better source of info on that one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys, I need advice!
> 
> I was talking to a member on here yesterday about an 075 he had. Its low on compression he said. he doesnt know if its scored or it just needs new rings. The guy that is selling it knows his stuff (leeha) He wants 225 for it And im thinking of selling my 039 (A very strong running saw) For 250 Do you guys think this would be a good Idea?


 
Yes,..what else do you expect us chainsaw junkies to say?? Lee is good people,you should be fine on the deal and you should expect to have to put a little time and money into it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Sounds like a great price on the 039. Now about the other saw. I think most parts for those are nla and getting harder to find. I could be wrong though.
> 
> Jerry might be a better source of info on that one.


 
LOL,..anything can be found,..I find parts for saws that havn`t been built in 50- 60 years.


----------



## caleath

See I told you Jerry would know.


Jerry I just realized that when that Dolmar was made i was in the 3rd grade....

But I have saws that are the same age as me too....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes,..what else do you expect us chainsaw junkies to say?? Lee is good people,you should be fine on the deal and you should expect to have to put a little time and money into it.


 Would it be hard to replace the rings on this saw Jerry? 
You should be able to still get rings for it at the Stihl Dealer? 
Either way I found some on Fleabay for it. Im not worried as much as far as parts. this saw will be cleaned up and a shelf queen. She'll get used for the occasional big log. :msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

No worries on rings,..they can always be found, either OEM or from well known ring manufacturers like Hastings and Caber.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> See I told you Jerry would know.
> 
> 
> Jerry I just realized that when that Dolmar was made i was in the 3rd grade....
> 
> But I have saws that are the same age as me too....


 
LOL,...I even have saws older than me.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys, I need advice!
> 
> I was talking to a member on here yesterday about an 075 he had. Its low on compression he said. he doesnt know if its scored or it just needs new rings. The guy that is selling it knows his stuff (leeha) He wants 225 for it And im thinking of selling my 039 (A very strong running saw) For 250 Do you guys think this would be a good Idea?


 
GET IT !!! I know you would like it.Can't be any harder to work on than anything you have done? And Jerry said its ok LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> See I told you Jerry would know.
> 
> 
> Jerry I just realized that when that Dolmar was made i was in the 3rd grade....
> 
> But I have saws that are the same age as me too....


 
Young punk aint you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I even have saws older than me.


 
If your as old as Ron says?Did they have gas saws back then  Sorry Jerry couldn't help myself


----------



## caleath

42


----------



## pioneerguy600

One man gasoline powered chainsaws sort of started getting on the market around 1945, my oldest running are 1948 but I have a couple of 1945 models that I am collecting parts for.


----------



## caleath

Indy 500 about to start. 100 years today.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> 42


 
Yep ..young punk LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> One man gasoline powered chainsaws sort of started getting on the market around 1945, my oldest running are 1948 but I have a couple of 1945 models that I am collecting parts for.


 
Ron lied ! He said you was older than dirt :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Indy 500 about to start. 100 years today.


 
Its ok.But I like drag racing!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> No worries on rings,..they can always be found, either OEM or from well known ring manufacturers like Hastings and Caber.


 
I will probably get the saw. Already got 2 replys to the 039. 
If all it needs is rings. Im gonna get it, If it needs new cylinder/piston, then it will probably be a no-go


----------



## tbone75

You guys ever run across cankers on the sides of trees?A big knot like a lump sticking out?They make some very very nice knife handles!They are like a very nice burl.Any kind of hardwood seems to have nice ones.I even have one from a redwood.Very hard to get!I would be more than happy to buy any you find!The bigger ones make nice bowls too.Did one of them out of boxelder.Wife loves that! LOL Been meaning to ask you guys.Just slipped my feeble mind LOL Not much outside work today.Getting to hot!And I am not moving very well yet.Pain pills aint helping yet?:msp_sad:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You guys ever run across cankers on the sides of trees?A big knot like a lump sticking out?They make some very very nice knife handles!They are like a very nice burl.Any kind of hardwood seems to have nice ones.I even have one from a redwood.Very hard to get!I would be more than happy to buy any you find!The bigger ones make nice bowls too.Did one of them out of boxelder.Wife loves that! LOL Been meaning to ask you guys.Just slipped my feeble mind LOL Not much outside work today.Getting to hot!And I am not moving very well yet.Pain pills aint helping yet?:msp_sad:


 
I have somewhat of a burl from a whiteoak, it has some spalting in it as well. ill take a picture and send it to you John!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I have somewhat of a burl from a whiteoak, it has some spalting in it as well. ill take a picture and send it to you John!


 
Great.. Thankyou Jacob


----------



## dancan

Blackflies suck as bad as Huskies !


----------



## tbone75

Whew its hot out there!! Mowing more grass.had to come into the AC and cool off! I don't think even Jerry would say a Husky sucks as bad as black flies!! LOL


----------



## dancan

I was thinking of you today (tbone) , on a cottage lot I'm clearing I spied a couple of softball sized burls on a large birch , but unfortunately they were on the neighbors property .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was thinking of you today (tbone) , on a cottage lot I'm clearing I spied a couple of softball sized burls on a large birch , but unfortunately they were on the neighbors property .


 
Darn!! Thanks for thinking about me


----------



## pioneerguy600

Flies suck big time,..much worse than Huskies. Strange though today there were no flies in Lake Echo.


----------



## dancan

No flies here either but black flies were plentiful and the deer flies are starting to bite :msp_mad: in Grand Lake .
I think we have just enough salt air to keep the black flies at bay !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its great to live on the coast...


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its great to live on the coast...


 
You'll never hear me complain about where I live or our climate (except maybe jokingly) !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You'll never hear me complain about where I live or our climate (except maybe jokingly) !


 
+1


----------



## dancan

After running that "Meyerized" 034 Super , I've got to look at that 036 Pro to see if it's worthy .
Anyone want to buy a slow 2171 LOL !


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its great to live on the coast...


 
I am with you on that. We have a rare day of full sun and a not so rare 30 knot gale. The ocean is a froth.


----------



## pioneerguy600

No rock fishing I take it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> After running that "Meyerized" 034 Super , I've got to look at that 036 Pro to see if it's worthy .
> Anyone want to buy a slow 2171 LOL !


 
That 036 will need some tickling.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I even have saws older than me.


 
OH !! OH !! OH !!! I CANT pass this one up !!
Jeryy , that wasnt a saw,that was a sharp rock tied onto a limb by animal hide !!! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

Only if it's worthy !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You guys ever run across cankers on the sides of trees?A big knot like a lump sticking out?They make some very very nice knife handles!They are like a very nice burl.Any kind of hardwood seems to have nice ones.I even have one from a redwood.Very hard to get!I would be more than happy to buy any you find!The bigger ones make nice bowls too.Did one of them out of boxelder.Wife loves that! LOL Been meaning to ask you guys.Just slipped my feeble mind LOL Not much outside work today.Getting to hot!And I am not moving very well yet.Pain pills aint helping yet?:msp_sad:


 
Those are a REAL burl,caused by damage to the tree.. can be started by insects or physical damage.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Only if it's worthy !


 
I will let you try out my 036 PRO sometime.


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,back to the BBQ ...
i did hit a yard sale today a spent $5 on a POS just to have something for the bonfire


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OK,,back to the BBQ ...
> i did hit a yard sale today a spent $5 on a POS just to have something for the bonfire


 
You are right,..heave it on.


----------



## jimdad07

I like Stihls quite a bit, but that saw isn't worth the ethanol gas that gets put in it. A few on here tried to tell me that once but I figured it's a Stihl, how bad can it be? Then I ran one and started seeing them blown up all over the place. I would say it is close to belonging on the shelf at Wally World.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Probably one of the worst built Stihl saws ever...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Huskies suck,..they are just big Orange turds.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH !! OH !! OH !!! I CANT pass this one up !!
> Jeryy , that wasnt a saw,that was a sharp rock tied onto a limb by animal hide !!! LOL !!


 
Ron you are bad! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you are bad! LOL


 
I saw a picture of Jerry in his leapord skin loincloth with his stone axe.. had a faded orange sharpened stone and and off white handle 
his wood cutting tool of preferance hasnt changed at all in the last 100 years !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Probably one of the worst built Stihl saws ever...LOL


 
UH,,,,isnt that a typical stihl ??
same colors.
same shape.
same name.
same low quality..
............
hey !! i had a new BPMR7A spark plug in it and a good chain so i didnt get ripped off TO bad !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Those are a REAL burl,caused by damage to the tree.. can be started by insects or physical damage.


 
Thanks Ron I had no idea how they came about?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Would teak make good knife handles?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Would teak make good knife handles?


 
I don't know never tryed it before?It would hold up for sure!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't know never tryed it before?It would hold up for sure!


 
Its a real tough wood with tan,red brown and near black striping Years ago shipping skids would be made from scrap pieces of exotic woods in countries like Africa and the Middle East. When the ships off loaded their cargo they often jettisoned the skids and pallet like shipping structures overboard.Those crates would drift up on shore and as kids we would pile them up and have big bonfires every fall. I kept some pieces of Green Heart, Purple Heart, Teak and Ebony but never really had any use for them. They are heavy dense hardwoods but the grain may not be intresting enough for knife handles.


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas? Scouting duties today. Remains of missing Korean War POW to return to Paris, Texas | wfaa.com Dallas - Fort Worth

We all stood along the route of the funeral procession with flags. Then we went out to put them at customers homes.

It made for a long day out in the sun all day. Glad to do it.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> OK,,back to the BBQ ...
> i did hit a yard sale today a spent $5 on a POS just to have something for the bonfire


 
Heave that pos in the garbage...


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Cliff. I've been out cleaning in the shop some more. Also caught the end of the Braves game, they won.


----------



## caleath

I havent hit a lick at home all day. I used to watch the Braves with my grandfather. I am not sure why he liked them.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll!


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll!


 
Hey Billy, 


I knew I smelled something.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Hey Billy,
> 
> 
> I knew I smelled something.


 
Dont worry, going to the water park tomorrow. Should wash all the orange turd smell of of me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I havent hit a lick at home all day. I used to watch the Braves with my grandfather. I am not sure why he liked them.


 
He liked them because they are a real ball team, not like them Yankees.:msp_wink:


----------



## caleath

Well we do have the Rangers...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Go Cardinals!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its a real tough wood with tan,red brown and near black striping Years ago shipping skids would be made from scrap pieces of exotic woods in countries like Africa and the Middle East. When the ships off loaded their cargo they often jettisoned the skids and pallet like shipping structures overboard.Those crates would drift up on shore and as kids we would pile them up and have big bonfires every fall. I kept some pieces of Green Heart, Purple Heart, Teak and Ebony but never really had any use for them. They are heavy dense hardwoods but the grain may not be intresting enough for knife handles.


 
Wow they used that kind of wood for skids?I have some purple heart and ebony I have used.It does make nice handles!Never heard of green heart?I would be very intrested in all of that kind of wood Jerry!!I don't make all my knives out of fancy grain wood.I like them to be to used! LOL


----------



## caleath

Cardinals....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,,back to the BBQ ...
> i did hit a yard sale today a spent $5 on a POS just to have something for the bonfire


 
Well Ron! I think you may just be a closet stihl lover?  You sure seem to get a lot of them?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Well we do have the Rangers...


 I guess they will pass as a ball team, even though they are in the AL. The Cards, they are almost always a brick wall for the Braves in the playoffs.


----------



## caleath

Tbone that little pos should not get to have Stihl written on it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Cardinals....


 
CARDINALS!
:cool2: lol


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> I guess they will pass as a ball team, even though they are in the AL. The Cards, they are almost always a brick wall for the Braves in the playoffs.


 
Only 2010 AL champs...


----------



## jimdad07

John I might have some stuff kicking around the wood shop you can use, if not, I know I'll get some decent stuff in the course of milling. I like to mill character pieces a lot and odd ball grains. I'm sure I'll come across something I can send you.


----------



## jimdad07

Now Jacob, can't you find a decent team to follow?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> John I might have some stuff kicking around the wood shop you can use, if not, I know I'll get some decent stuff in the course of milling. I like to mill character pieces a lot and odd ball grains. I'm sure I'll come across something I can send you.


 
Thanks a million Jim!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Now Jacob, can't you find a decent team to follow?


 
I could like the Pirates?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas? Scouting duties today. Remains of missing Korean War POW to return to Paris, Texas | wfaa.com Dallas - Fort Worth
> 
> We all stood along the route of the funeral procession with flags. Then we went out to put them at customers homes.
> 
> It made for a long day out in the sun all day. Glad to do it.


 
Cliff great job there!


----------



## caleath

Tbone I will keep my eyes peeled too. I have some stuff I will take a pic of to see if you can use it.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I could like the Pirates?


 
Not a bad choice, I was leaning more towards the Braves. We could meet in the middle I guess. Maybe the Cubs?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Cliff great job there!


 
Thanks John..

Its a sad story for sure. Just glad to have him home where he belongs.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Tbone that little pos should not get to have Stihl written on it.


 
Man !! All you stihl lovers are running one down? :hmm3grin2orange: I bet its just like that 210 LOL POS !!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Tbone I will keep my eyes peeled too. I have some stuff I will take a pic of to see if you can use it.


 
Thanks Cliff.You guys are all great!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff it's good to see the Boy Scouts still going in some areas. They are getting scarce around here. My uncle that raised me used to be a camp director in the summer at a camp in the Adirondaks, he was a school teacher so he had all his summers off. I had the run of a whole camp for three summers in a row when I was 10, 11 and 12. I fished and hiked all summer long with no supervision. It was great. Those were my best memories as a kid.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Man !! All you stihl lovers are running one down? :hmm3grin2orange: I bet its just like that 210 LOL POS !!


 
Yep...not all saws are gooduns...this one is really bad.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Never went to Boy Scouts, to busy always working when i was a kid haha.


----------



## tbone75

If and when I get back to making some knives I wont forget you guys!!I have dry spells making them?Sometimes I just can't get into making them?Once I get started I go nuts LOL Made over 100 2 yrs ago.Last year 6 ?


----------



## jimdad07

Hate to do it guys, but I have to turn in. My boss called tonight and says I have to go in in the morning and work on a beer cooler at Red Lobster. The joy of being on call. At least it's rate double time which equates to $54 an hour. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Cliff it's good to see the Boy Scouts still going in some areas. They are getting scarce around here. My uncle that raised me used to be a camp director in the summer at a camp in the Adirondaks, he was a school teacher so he had all his summers off. I had the run of a whole camp for three summers in a row when I was 10, 11 and 12. I fished and hiked all summer long with no supervision. It was great. Those were my best memories as a kid.


 
Nathan has been in scouts since the 2nd grade. He will be a Jr in HS next year. Sure seems like a long time but hit has gone by very fast. I have been involved most of the way. Sometimes work has got in the way.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Man, I hate looking at saws on craigslist and Ebay. Cuase i cant get them. But its just so damn tempting! lol


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hate to do it guys, but I have to turn in. My boss called tonight and says I have to go in in the morning and work on a beer cooler at Red Lobster. The joy of being on call. At least it's rate double time which equates to $54 an hour. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


 
Got to love the big bucks LOL catch you later Jim


----------



## caleath

cya jim have fun tomorrow. Glad I am not on call this week. I think the 2nd week of june is my next run. Then off to summer camp in the ozarks for scout camp.

Tbone I know the feeling. I havent made anything from leather in a long time.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Man, I hate looking at saws on craigslist and Ebay. Cuase i cant get them. But its just so damn tempting! lol


 
LOL you have lots of time to collect more saws.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> cya jim have fun tomorrow. Glad I am not on call this week. I think the 2nd week of june is my next run. Then off to summer camp in the ozarks for scout camp.
> 
> Tbone I know the feeling. I havent made anything from leather in a long time.


 
Cliff where at in the Ozarks?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> cya jim have fun tomorrow. Glad I am not on call this week. I think the 2nd week of june is my next run. Then off to summer camp in the ozarks for scout camp.
> 
> Tbone I know the feeling. I havent made anything from leather in a long time.


 
Ozarks !! Oh yea love that area!!!


----------



## caleath

Camp Pioneer

Arkansas


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Camp Pioneer
> 
> Arkansas


 
Sounds like a great place!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Camp Pioneer
> 
> Arkansas


 
Awww man still 7 hours away! HA


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Awww man still 7 hours away! HA


 
Road trip LOL


----------



## caleath

Time for me to go to bed. cya guys later.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Time for me to go to bed. cya guys later.


 
Yep me to.Later guys


----------



## caleath

Got a call late last night we are headed to Oklahoma for some disaster cleanup. These tornadoes hit after the one in Joplin but due west of there. 

I wont be back until late Tuesday night. You guys take it easy and behave while I am away.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Take care working out there Cliff and have a safe trip. We will all be here waiting for your return and to hear the stories of what you seen and did.


----------



## roncoinc

SHAME on you guys making fun of my new stihl 
i probly shouldnt show you my other weekend yard sale aquisittions.
the turd in the orange box was run dry and put away,all it needed was fuel..came with the tools and a new chain  didnt mind spending the $10 for it..







Robin will like some of the red stuff,i know one is a 70E model.






The one i found interesting is the wright.






I spent a total of $68 dollars on saw stuff this weekend.including the $5 stihl


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> SHAME on you guys making fun of my new stihl
> i probly shouldnt show you my other weekend yard sale aquisittions.
> the turd in the orange box was run dry and put away,all it needed was fuel..came with the tools and a new chain  didnt mind spending the $10 for it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin will like some of the red stuff,i know one is a 70E model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one i found interesting is the wright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent a total of $68 dollars on saw stuff this weekend.including the $5 stihl


 
Nice haul Ron !!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Got a call late last night we are headed to Oklahoma for some disaster cleanup. These tornadoes hit after the one in Joplin but due west of there.
> 
> I wont be back until late Tuesday night. You guys take it easy and behave while I am away.


 
Take care out there Cliff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The turd in the box was the only saw worth buying if you plan on reselling it. The other stuff is worth scrap weight..LOL...
Nice haul Ron, the little Wright is a somewhat collector saw, I have its bigger brother, the C70, they are more sought after as collectors. Robin might have to make that 400 mile trip again.


----------



## tbone75

Hot one out there today!Came into the A/C to cool off a bit.Everybody must be busy today?Ron with the big new pile of toys.Bought another Stihl?Jerry he is out of the closet


----------



## tbone75

Rons out of the closet.He loves them Stihls LOL .Cliff came out loving Huskys.He jumped ship on you Jerry!!I think Jim is stihl with you?And me I still like them all :hmm3grin2orange: That could change?I don't use saws as much as you guys do.When I get healed up some and get to playing with more who knows?otstir: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Rons out of the closet.He loves them Stihls LOL .Cliff came out loving Huskys.He jumped ship on you Jerry!!I think Jim is stihl with you?And me I still like them all :hmm3grin2orange: That could change?I don't use saws as much as you guys do.When I get healed up some and get to playing with more who knows?otstir: :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Hey !! watch them closet remarks fella !!!
way i figure it a runnin stihl turd is gotta be worth $10,,may have to sell it for $20 but can still doulble my money !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! watch them closet remarks fella !!!
> way i figure it a runnin stihl turd is gotta be worth $10,,may have to sell it for $20 but can still doulble my money !


 
You should be able to more than double your money LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! watch them closet remarks fella !!!
> way i figure it a runnin stihl turd is gotta be worth $10,,may have to sell it for $20 but can still doulble my money !


 
I will be nice and give you 30.00 for it LOL Triple your money :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

I'll give you a 12 pack if you paint it lime green.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea,..Ron huffs and puffs about creamsicles but we all know he secretely likes them a lot. He knows a great machine when he sees and works on one.


----------



## tbone75

Hot as hell out there today!May be hotter tomorrow!Might just stay inside LOL That I am not allowed to do anything tomorrow.Going to have a nerve test wed. on my back.I guess to see if the zapper will work or not?Got my fingers crossed it works?Hope you guys are having a good day!


----------



## pioneerguy600

We had a real nice day here today, sun was out and the temp was very nice for working outside, and no flies...go figure.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We had a real nice day here today, sun was out and the temp was very nice for working outside, and no flies...go figure.


 
No flies is a good day. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

You got that right, usually by this time of year they would be rather thick and biting savagely.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got that right, usually by this time of year they would be rather thick and biting savagely.


 
Never been around them.Thankfully !! I have seem a lot about them nasty things LOL I'll take the skeeters down here LOL


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> I'll give you a 12 pack if you paint it lime green.


 
YOUR ON !!!
well,depends on 12 pack of what ??
i;ll even make a video of it !!


----------



## tbone75

Got rid of a pile of scrap mowers today.All riders.Nephew got them and still has another load to go!Time to quit collecting that junk LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YOUR ON !!!
> well,depends on 12 pack of what ??
> i;ll even make a video of it !!


 
Should have held out for more LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

A nice coat of Poulan green would look sharp..


----------



## tbone75

Trying to rebuild a wood splitter.Electric start!Got it all done but the hyd. pump.Got to find one of them?No luck so far.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A nice coat of Poulan green would look sharp..


 
Make it look better LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hot as hell out there today!May be hotter tomorrow!Might just stay inside LOL That I am not allowed to do anything tomorrow.Going to have a nerve test wed. on my back.I guess to see if the zapper will work or not?Got my fingers crossed it works?Hope you guys are having a good day!


 
Nope,not a good day here at all..
did get to hear some nice words from some people but it still dont take away the hurt ..i had to seek solice within my ilk..
my medication today was working on the vett.. a good wash job and vacume the inside..prob reg it tommorrow...
did take it down the driveway and to the road on the pavement 
got the tires on a couple hundred feet of pavement and the traffic had to slow down because they couldnt see thru the smoke


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well it would be the best running Poulan built since the 3400-5000 series saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Burning a little rubber always relieved a lot of stress for me until it got out of hand one night when I blew a brand new set of N50 Mickey Thompson tires off the rear of my 660 hp firebird causing the car to go out of control and nearly flipping it over 3 different times. That finally scared the crap outa me and I never did that again.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope,not a good day here at all..
> did get to hear some nice words from some people but it still dont take away the hurt ..i had to seek solice within my ilk..
> my medication today was working on the vett.. a good wash job and vacume the inside..prob reg it tommorrow...
> did take it down the driveway and to the road on the pavement
> got the tires on a couple hundred feet of pavement and the traffic had to slow down because they couldnt see thru the smoke


 
Now you need new tires!!But damm aint it fun :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Burning a little rubber always relieved a lot of stress for me until it got out of hand one night when I blew a brand new set of N50 Mickey Thompson tires off the rear of my 660 hp firebird causing the car to go out of control and nearly flipping it over 3 different times. That finally scared the crap outa me and I never did that again.


 
A little to close there! Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A little to close there! Jerry


 
Just one of the times I came out smelling like a rose. The police hated that car, well shell of a car. It was totally stripped out, every ounce of non essential was removed, full of liquids it weighed 2633 lbs with a 455 HO Ram Air Pontiac block. 10.5-1 comp I built up with all off highway performance parts.Topped off with a Paxton supercharger blowing down 2 Holley 680 cfm carbs, dual fuel pumps,dual 3/8"feed lines, 6 speed Nash, 12 bolt posi 411 `s, Headman headers, Richard pipes, 6 point roll cage. Sun tach and Smith mechanical gauges, just one of my many death traps...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just one of the times I came out smelling like a rose. The police hated that car, well shell of a car. It was totally stripped out, every ounce of non essential was removed, full of liquids it weighed 2633 lbs with a 455 HO Ram Air Pontiac block. 10.5-1 comp I built up with all off highway performance parts.Topped off with a Paxton supercharger blowing down 2 Holley 680 cfm carbs, dual fuel pumps,dual 3/8"feed lines, 6 speed Nash, 12 bolt posi 411 `s, Headman headers, Richard pipes, 6 point roll cage. Sun tach and Smith mechanical gauges, just one of my many death traps...LOL


 
That was one hell of a ride!!Got any pics of your cars?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got some old black and white developed picts tucked away in an album. Had those cars way back before digital cameras were around.and even then I took few picts of anything. Must have been that young devil may care attitude where we were invincable and couldn`t be hurt at that age. I did loose a big amount of picts in an apt. fire and the flood caused by the fire dept putting the fire out, fire started next door and burned through the adjoining kitchen walls. Its only been the last 8 years or so that I started taking picts of almost everything, since I got digital cameras.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got some old black and white developed picts tucked away in an album. Had those cars way back before digital cameras were around.and even then I took few picts of anything. Must have been that young devil may care attitude where we were invincable and couldn`t be hurt at that age. I did loose a big amount of picts in an apt. fire and the flood caused by the fire dept putting the fire out, fire started next door and burned through the adjoining kitchen walls. Its only been the last 8 years or so that I started taking picts of almost everything, since I got digital cameras.


 
Yes i know what you mean.I had a lot of cars but very few pics.Never anything like you had LOL Motor wise.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes i know what you mean.I had a lot of cars but very few pics.Never anything like you had LOL Motor wise.


 
Engines were just something I built, just like chainsaws. There was hardly a week that went by that I was not building an engine for someone, I built them in the evenings,weekends and holidays and often installed them also. There was always a 6-12 cars sitting in the yard waiting on engines. My favorite were GM and I got so that I could R&R one in under 5 hrs. out the door. Course they were a lot simpler back then...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Engines were just something I built, just like chainsaws. There was hardly a week that went by that I was not building an engine for someone, I built them in the evenings,weekends and holidays and often installed them also. There was always a 6-12 cars sitting in the yard waiting on engines. My favorite were GM and I got so that I could R&R one in under 5 hrs. out the door. Course they were a lot simpler back then...LOL


 
Sounds like you are very good at it. LOL I have always been a GM fan.And the 60 & 70s were so easy to work on.Not now!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have never let the new technology scare me, I still pull them to bits and rebuild and modify them, not as much as I used to but an engine is just an engine, the support systems have changed greatly but I really like multiport fuel injection systems.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have never let the new technology scare me, I still pull them to bits and rebuild and modify them, not as much as I used to but an engine is just an engine, the support systems have changed greatly but I really like multiport fuel injection systems.


 
The multiport does work very well!I just can't do anything with it but change it out LOL I do like the computer chips you can get for some cars.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The hyper chips are the high performance enhancers for todays cars. My nephew has one very fast street car nowadays. It will out right acccelerate any stock factory car except the Corvette ZR series. It is just a small inconspicious little Japenese Honda Civic with every concievable performance enhancement he can jamb under the hood. Currently putting out 435 hp to the wheels it is a rocket. He races it on weekends and has won most every trip out.
He figures he can break the 500 hp limit with it and works on it continously to improve the engines which are just able to wedge into the car and close the massaged hood to keep it stock appearing.
The trannies have been specially equipped and designed for the tremendous torque these engines develop.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The hyper chips are the high performance enhancers for todays cars. My nephew has one very fast street car nowadays. It will out right acccelerate any stock factory car except the Corvette ZR series. It is just a small inconspicious little Japenese Honda Civic with every concievable performance enhancement he can jamb under the hood. Currently putting out 435 hp to the wheels it is a rocket. He races it on weekends and has won most every trip out.
> He figures he can break the 500 hp limit with it and works on it continously to improve the engines which are just able to wedge into the car and close the massaged hood to keep it stock appearing.
> The trannies have been specially equipped and designed for the tremendous torque these engines develop.


 
Just amazes me what they can get out of them little things.LOL Well its time for me to hit the sack.You take care.Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night John, guess it was just the two of us hanging out here tonight. Hope your back doesn`t give you grief tonight.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good night John, guess it was just the two of us hanging out here tonight. Hope your back doesn`t give you grief tonight.


 
Thanks Jerry.Me too!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning back wont let me sleep.May as well get up and do something?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, bright sunny day here, good day to get some things done.
Sorry to hear of the back issues John. Got any saws to work on?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all. Went to the water park yesterday with Crystal. 

My feet and legs are burnt pretty bad! HA!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Oh yea I also got my poopn pro cuttin again!


----------



## roncoinc

Sunny with some hi clouds today wont be as warm as yestday..
hi of 82 deg forecast..
lot's to do and prob wont get to touch a saw today..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning all, bright sunny day here, good day to get some things done.
> Sorry to hear of the back issues John. Got any saws to work on?


 
Yes i do.A couple lemons and a orange LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just a bump to keep it on page one. Lunch time here on a beautiful sunny day, ..I tripped over a saw. Does that count as working on/with one?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Working on a small engine motor today. 
Talked to Jay, today, real nice guy!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just a bump to keep it on page one. Lunch time here on a beautiful sunny day, ..I tripped over a saw. Does that count as working on/with one?


 
If it does count.I do almost every day LOL Got suckered into putting a cd player in the kids car.Man was that ever hot sitting in that car! Now I am doing some much needed leather work for a good friend.Should be out the door by the weekend!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sunny with some hi clouds today wont be as warm as yestday..
> hi of 82 deg forecast..
> lot's to do and prob wont get to touch a saw today..


 
To hard to to stay inside and work on saws when its so nice out!


----------



## tbone75

Jerry said something about purple heart and ebony.So here is some I used.OL kitchen knives I made and the block for them.Can you tell she likes blue LOL The one set of 4 beside the others are steak knives.I cheat and buy the blades for them LOL One ebony & purple heart together.The other 2 are Water Buffalo Horn & red dyed Jigged Bone.The brass work is very hard for me to do.Nothing to cut it with but a hacksaw.Its pieces I dug out of the scrap tub at work and just file them into shape LOL


----------



## RandyMac

It's almost June and we have weather from March, cold, wet and windy, snow in the hills.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> It's almost June and we have weather from March, cold, wet and windy, snow in the hills.


 
Thats just plain nuts!Its 95 here today!I'll send some heat your way LOL


----------



## tbone75

I seem to be the only one running my yap on here?But I did get my sheath made and the knife sharp!Did have a small problem tho.Spilled the Mahogany dye on my puter desk :msp_mad: I now have a nice redish spot on the (oak looking) desk LOL Has to be the drugs?I drop everything :bang: Oh well chit happens


----------



## roncoinc

I saw Robin in here earlier,got some red pix for him to identify


----------



## pioneerguy600

All I can say is those are great looking knives and the handles certainly are beautiful, you do beautiful work John...


----------



## pioneerguy600

This sight is getting very slooooooooowwwwww.


----------



## roncoinc

OK ! saw ID time !! 












I wonder why jreds never put a permanent tag on them someplace..stickers get worn off..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> All I can say is those are great looking knives and the handles certainly are beautiful, you do beautiful work John...


 
Thanks Jerry.Not to bad for self taught.Never even read a book on making them till after I had made 200 or 300 LOL Then it didn't tell me nothing?At least I know I was doing it right LOL One thing is no one else grinds them out like I do.Told some knife makers how I do it.They give me the WTF look LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another bump back to the top,..don`t want Cliff to check in and find this thread on the 2 page this time of the evening.


----------



## tbone75

Slow day in here?Whats up guys?No one wants to talk LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> OK ! saw ID time !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why jreds never put a permanent tag on them someplace..stickers get worn off..



OK Ron. It took me a while to sort it all out and I would not have been able to had I not been familiar with woodbooger engineering LOLOL!!!but I'll give it a shot LOLOL!!!

Top pic.....early model Jonsereds 70E......BUT it has a late model 70E cyl with the coil mount towers removed. The early type had a plastic fan...the flywheel was identical to the 52E and it had the SEM module mounted under it.

Bottom pic...late model 70E...BUT IT HAS an early model cyl with a woodbooger engineered bracket hodge-podged onto it to hold the late model coil!!(actually it doesn't look badly done)...but that is one for the books!!!LOL!!

So there you have it....


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys. Sorry I haven't been on much lately, been a lot going on with work and home. Wife's grandad had open heart surgery today at 81 years old. He came though pretty good now it's going to be one long summer for the guy to recover. It was in the 90's here today so that made work pretty busy, but I like it like that, makes the day go quick. John I hope that back of yours gets better, at least you keep moving. Sometimes I think that is better than just sitting down. Been gathering materials for the new mill, I'm almost there. I've scavenged every single piece, I don't think I'll have to buy anything. That makes it pretty nice. Unreal what people throw in the scrap piles that's so useful. Wait until you guys see the pics. I have all the materials for the base, most of what I need for the sled and bar brackets. Going to use a couple of small electric motor shieves welded to 5/8" threaded rod with a hand crank mounted to one end and a AX belt running from one pulley to the other for adjusting height, kind of like cranking a thickness planer up and down. Going to be a fun project. I like projects like that in the summer because the shop gets hotter than heck this time of year. With this new mill I plan to mill some timbers and 1" boards to build a new shop about twice the size of what I have now and turn the old shop into a big chicken coupe and what not. Big plans, you gotta have em'.


----------



## Cantdog

Been on a number of times since last night but was reading posts and trying to catch up....man you take three days off and you chatterboxes just roll off the pages LOLOL!!!

Island was super..camp was great, no storm damage or even mouse intrusions.....Very Foggy Fri, Sat, and Sun, but the fog burnt off Mon morning and it was nice and clear while we were packing up..LOL!! Did manage a raging sunburnt forehead though....look like a damn Q-tip on a firecracker!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Very impressed with your knowledge of those Johnny Reds Robin. Pretty neat to be able to figure that out with the woodbooger engineering. Maine is the only place I have ever heard the term "woodbooger". I sure do like it though and use it myself quite a bit, maybe I'll bring it to New York one chainsaw nut at a time.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Been on a number of times since last night but was reading posts and trying to catch up....man you take three days off and you chatterboxes just roll off the pages LOLOL!!!
> 
> Island was super..camp was great, no storm damage or even mouse intrusions.....Very Foggy Fri, Sat, and Sun, but the fog burnt off Mon morning and it was nice and clear while we were packing up..LOL!! Did manage a raging sunburnt forehead though....look like a damn Q-tip on a firecracker!!!!


 
Q-tip on a firecracker? Another good one to remember. If it makes you feel any better, I'm 29 and my hair has more white than black, getting beyond the salt and pepper look.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Jacob. You having a good day?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Hi Jacob. You having a good day?


 
Yea pretty good day. Espeacially for CAD! Got some of my saws running and had a good conversation with SawGarage.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like you have the mill well thought out there Jim. The carriage on rails type is a nicer version over the slide type of chainsaw mill. Going to take a lot of boards to build a shop. It used to take me a full days sawing to turn out enough boards to board in a 30X40' shop on the Oxford rotary.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jim it sounds like you're having a good time building your mill...sounds like a cool project, using recycled/reclaimed materials. I hope it works as you hope it will. I don't have much need of a chainsaw mill as for the last 26 yrs I've owned a faily large (ancient) rotary mill....52" circular saw with the ability to saw up to 34' long logs. This was set up to saw boat cedar...boat builders like long, live edge planks with as much curve or swoop as possible when planking a boat hull. Of course it saws any size regular dimenision lumber as well. It is a real funky old rig with babbit bearings and flat belts most everywhere. It is very manual...lots of peavy action LOL!! But over all it does quite well...on average, working alone I can usually put out 2000 BFT a day..all piled and stuck and the mill cleaned up and saw filed for the next day.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like you have the mill well thought out there Jim. The carriage on rails type is a nicer version over the slide type of chainsaw mill. Going to take a lot of boards to build a shop. It used to take me a full days sawing to turn out enough boards to board in a 30X40' shop on the Oxford rotary.


 
Should be a lot less labor intensive and the set up should be a lot faster. I don't think it is going to be lightning for production, but I just enjoy milling for the relaxation end of it and for saving money on my wood working projects. The 045 is going to be the milling power house until I can come up with a bigger saw. Believe it or not that saw keeps up pretty good with a 30" bar on here.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jim it sounds like you're having a good time building your mill...sounds like a cool project, using recycled/reclaimed materials. I hope it works as you hope it will. I don't have much need of a chainsaw mill as for the last 26 yrs I've owned a faily large (ancient) rotary mill....52" circular saw with the ability to saw up to 34' long logs. This was set up to saw boat cedar...boat builders like long, live edge planks with as much curve or swoop as possible when planking a boat hull. Of course it saws any size regular dimenision lumber as well. It is a real funky old rig with babbit bearings and flat belts most everywhere. It is very manual...lots of peavy action LOL!! But over all it does quite well...on average, working alone I can usually put out 2000 BFT a day..all piled and stuck and the mill cleaned up and saw filed for the next day.


 
That's a helluva setup. Milling is a lot of fun, I especially like character pieces that you get out of burls and crotches and spalting. I have enough poplar slabbed up under my deck to make deck furniture now that the roof is on the deck. I have two slabs in that stack that have some great character from a large branch that came off of that side, some very nice grains there. Poplar is actually pretty good for a lot of things. Good thing for me that most people around here treat it like junk wood and will readily give it away.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John I did want to complement you on those knives!!! Very nice workmanship!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t mill with a chainsaw mill but helped a buddy machinist of mine build a mill in the wilderness with a chainsaw mill on site. He set up in the middle of a large acreage of old growth spruce,pine and hemlock. We hauled in all the parts and diesel engine during the winters and got the whole mill set up and running. He sawed two days and then passed away in his sleep.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> That's a helluva setup. Milling is a lot of fun, I especially like character pieces that you get out of burls and crotches and spalting. I have enough poplar slabbed up under my deck to make deck furniture now that the roof is on the deck. I have two slabs in that stack that have some great character from a large branch that came off of that side, some very nice grains there. Poplar is actually pretty good for a lot of things. Good thing for me that most people around here treat it like junk wood and will readily give it away.



Yes it is quite a rig!!! But you know for crotches, burls and other odd shaped peices of wood your mill will be great...mine is not set up to hold anything to short or wierd shaped....with a 125 HP diesel running the main saw you want your work clamped down real good...you don't want any "fliers"!!!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t mill with a chainsaw mill but helped a buddy machinist of mine build a mill in the wilderness with a chainsaw mill on site. He set up in the middle of a large acreage of old growth spruce,pine and hemlock. We hauled in all the parts and diesel engine during the winters and got the whole mill set up and running. He sawed two days and then passed away in his sleep.


 
That is terrible.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys. Sorry I haven't been on much lately, been a lot going on with work and home. Wife's grandad had open heart surgery today at 81 years old. He came though pretty good now it's going to be one long summer for the guy to recover. It was in the 90's here today so that made work pretty busy, but I like it like that, makes the day go quick. John I hope that back of yours gets better, at least you keep moving. Sometimes I think that is better than just sitting down. Been gathering materials for the new mill, I'm almost there. I've scavenged every single piece, I don't think I'll have to buy anything. That makes it pretty nice. Unreal what people throw in the scrap piles that's so useful. Wait until you guys see the pics. I have all the materials for the base, most of what I need for the sled and bar brackets. Going to use a couple of small electric motor shieves welded to 5/8" threaded rod with a hand crank mounted to one end and a AX belt running from one pulley to the other for adjusting height, kind of like cranking a thickness planer up and down. Going to be a fun project. I like projects like that in the summer because the shop gets hotter than heck this time of year. With this new mill I plan to mill some timbers and 1" boards to build a new shop about twice the size of what I have now and turn the old shop into a big chicken coupe and what not. Big plans, you gotta have em'.


 
Hope your wifes Grandad gets back on his feet OK.My Dad had bypass surgery many years ago.He said it was a year before he felt great.He felt better but not right.scary thing to go through!But he lived another 14 yrs. after.Lung cancer got him in the end.Never had any heart trouble tho.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's a helluva setup. Milling is a lot of fun, I especially like character pieces that you get out of burls and crotches and spalting. I have enough poplar slabbed up under my deck to make deck furniture now that the roof is on the deck. I have two slabs in that stack that have some great character from a large branch that came off of that side, some very nice grains there. Poplar is actually pretty good for a lot of things. Good thing for me that most people around here treat it like junk wood and will readily give it away.




Poplar is a very nice straight grained wood that makes good finished projects like cabinets and furniture. It is rather bland in the grain dept but takes stain and paint well. I have built many of those mantles that the rich like to have to put around their propane fireplaces.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t mill with a chainsaw mill but helped a buddy machinist of mine build a mill in the wilderness with a chainsaw mill on site. He set up in the middle of a large acreage of old growth spruce,pine and hemlock. We hauled in all the parts and diesel engine during the winters and got the whole mill set up and running. He sawed two days and then passed away in his sleep.


 
Kind of sad.But still a heck of neat thing to do.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t mill with a chainsaw mill but helped a buddy machinist of mine build a mill in the wilderness with a chainsaw mill on site. He set up in the middle of a large acreage of old growth spruce,pine and hemlock. We hauled in all the parts and diesel engine during the winters and got the whole mill set up and running. He sawed two days and then passed away in his sleep.




LOL...He'd had enough........I've felt that way...!!! The old guy who set my mill up ran it many yrs but in the end heart trouble took him out. He got up one morning, had everything he was NOT supposed to eat for breakfast, sat down in his easy chair while his wife was chatting to him and doing dishes...when she finished the dishes she kinda thought he was more quiet than usual........case closed...mill for sale....


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is quite a rig!!! But you know for crotches, burls and other odd shaped peices of wood your mill will be great...mine is not set up to hold anything to short or wierd shaped....with a 125 HP diesel running the main saw you want your work clamped down real good...you don't want any "fliers"!!!


 
This mill will turn out to be 18' long on the total length and should be able to handle 15' logs. It is an odd number but the sled will be 3' length total with the bar centered so I will lose that 1.5' on both ends to accomidate. If I need to make anything longer then I'll use the Alaskan. Plan on having dogs on the bottom of the base to hold the logs in place that will also be crank operated. I found the perfect base material. Have you ever ween the shelving systems that hold loaded skids in warehouses? They were going to throw a bunch of that away at work so I snatched it up. Very good stuff, will hold a log with no issues. I spaced the cross braces every 6" or so. Very excited. Going to be getting into this build pretty heavy here by the weekend. Hope to have it operational in a week or so. BTW I am using lawn mower deck pulleys that have built in bearings for the carriage rollers. Will end up with three on each side.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea that was a shocker,..the mill is still sitting there but the roof and sides are falling in so it won`t be long before all the major parts of the mill will be lost to the weather. We left the engine in the truck, just cut and modified the rear frame to accept the drive pulley for the 8" flat belt.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t mill with a chainsaw mill but helped a buddy machinist of mine build a mill in the wilderness with a chainsaw mill on site. He set up in the middle of a large acreage of old growth spruce,pine and hemlock. We hauled in all the parts and diesel engine during the winters and got the whole mill set up and running. He sawed two days and then passed away in his sleep.



LOL!! Truth is, That's what the old timers used to call a "portable mill"


----------



## jimdad07

It's easy for me to say this but I think I would rather go out working or something along those lines than go out from a long term illness. My uncle that raised me knew a lot of old people so I almost grew up in wake so to speak, seen enough of what long term illness does to people and to families to hope it don't happen to me. That's why I quit chewing and don't drink a ton anymore. Bottoms up to the guys who go out working.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had a rotary mill and foursided moulder/planer so I cut him up all the dimensional beams for the track to be set up on. We machined out all the parts for the carriage and I welded up all the parts like the dogs and bunks. He had found a Smith friction drive and we rebuilt that with all rollerbearings and steel frame, it was an original babbit bearing wood boxed setup but it worked much better after our rebuild.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Truth is, That's what the old timers used to call a "portable mill"


 
The steam mills with the big boilers were considered portable mills here, mostly hauled into the woods by horses or oxen during the winter.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The steam mills with the big boilers were considered portable mills here, mostly hauled into the woods by horses or oxen during the winter.


 
Seen pics of them steam mills.What a rig to haul around LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I like the Alaskan because I can strap it to my back and head into the woods and mill a tree up without much issue. Then it's a matter of hoofing the slabs out.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> It's easy for me to say this but I think I would rather go out working or something along those lines than go out from a long term illness. My uncle that raised me knew a lot of old people so I almost grew up in wake so to speak, seen enough of what long term illness does to people and to families to hope it don't happen to me. That's why I quit chewing and don't drink a ton anymore. Bottoms up to the guys who go out working.


 
Yep or at least go out gracefully.......my dad passed away 13yrs ago.....came back from pumping out and gassing up the boat as he was headed out to the island (same place I just got back from) the next morning, had supper and that was all she wrote......it took him 3 weeks to get to the island where he was born and he's there still ....he was two weeks short of the 93rd birthday. My mom went 3 yrs later but was not so fortunate......was along bad yr....


----------



## tbone75

Anyone seen Masterminds new avatar yet!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Anyone seen Masterminds new avatar yet!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Not yet, but now I'll have to look it up. I can't seem to make an avatar work on mine. Makes me crazy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

John,..I grew up in the woods next to a steam mill, my dad and his brothers cut logs to feed that mill. I took my wife and both daughters back there last boxing day/day after Christmas. Its 28 miles in the woods from the main road and the boiler is still there, someone has converted it to a rough camp. I showed them the whole mill yard and where everything was setup. Its all gone now and the site is getting overgrown. They had never been there before but I just wanted them to see where I came from..LOL


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> Anyone seen Masterminds new avatar yet!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yes, it's kinda hard to look at.:msp_scared:


----------



## jimdad07

It's good to stay connected a little bit to where you come from, after all, everything we are is a product of where we come from. That said, I have to get to bed. Have a good night guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It's good to stay connected a little bit to where you come from, after all, everything we are is a product of where we come from. That said, I have to get to bed. Have a good night guys.


 
Nite Jim


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea,..its 12:30 here so its time for me to slip off also, Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John,..I grew up in the woods next to a steam mill, my dad and his brothers cut logs to feed that mill. I took my wife and both daughters back there last boxing day/day after Christmas. Its 28 miles in the woods from the main road and the boiler is still there, someone has converted it to a rough camp. I showed them the whole mill yard and where everything was setup. Its all gone now and the site is getting overgrown. They had never been there before but I just wanted them to see where I came from..LOL


 
Its good to go back to places like from time to time.And to remind ourselves how good we got it now LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea,..its 12:30 here so its time for me to slip off also, Nytol.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> Yes, it's kinda hard to look at.:msp_scared:


 
Yes it is LOL Down right gross!


----------



## tbone75

I am to wired up from pain pills to sleep tonight.:msp_angry:


----------



## SawGarage

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Working on a small engine motor today.
> Talked to Jay, today, real nice guy!


 


ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yea pretty good day. Espeacially for CAD! Got some of my saws running and had a good conversation with SawGarage.



Dammit man!!! Why you gotta tell people I'm nice and hold good conversation?!?!? :bang: sheesh I have an image to uphold here, ya know!!  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> I am to wired up from pain pills to sleep tonight.:msp_angry:


 
Take a couple more of them pills and you'll want to mount my avatar.


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> Take a couple more of them pills and you'll want to mount my avatar.


 
OOOOHHHH Gawd NOOOOO :hmm3grin2orange: That thing is scary!! Very funny tho


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> Take a couple more of them pills and you'll want to mount my avatar.


 
BTW what the hell is that monkey?


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...Nice here this AM but a cold front coming through this PM with possibly severe T-Storms/Hail/High Winds etc.

I see you have another 52/52E as well as the various 70E bits there Ron LOL!! What'cha goin' do with all that Red stuff anyway???

I do like that Wright...seems all there and is real wild looking!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, sun out here this morning but a little cooler, nice and dry anyway. Another good day to get some work done so its off to the grind.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll Good morning! Gonna be getting a 290 Piston in sometime the end of this week. (thanks Arrowhead) 
Nice and cool here, im liking this temperature lol.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

SawGarage said:


> Dammit man!!! Why you gotta tell people I'm nice and hold good conversation?!?!? :bang: sheesh I have an image to uphold here, ya know!!  :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Oh wait... Jay is a good guy that doesnt hold conversations for crap and is as Random as the ####ens! HAHAHA
:msp_tongue:
No im joking he's a real good guy that does hold good conversations. lol


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Morning All...Nice here this AM but a cold front coming through this PM with possibly severe T-Storms/Hail/High Winds etc.
> 
> I see you have another 52/52E as well as the various 70E bits there Ron LOL!! What'cha goin' do with all that Red stuff anyway???
> 
> I do like that Wright...seems all there and is real wild looking!!!


 
Dunno what i'm going to do with it all yet,havent checked any of it out..would like to get the 70E complete going..
so now it seems three diff types of 70E ?? the one last month i was looking for the plastic bolt on fan dont look like either of these two.the one i wanted to fix for the old fella had one that 4 bolts held it on..can any parts from these be used to fix it ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Dunno what i'm going to do with it all yet,havent checked any of it out..would like to get the 70E complete going..
> so now it seems three diff types of 70E ?? the one last month i was looking for the plastic bolt on fan dont look like either of these two.the one i wanted to fix for the old fella had one that 4 bolts held it on..can any parts from these be used to fix it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are only two versions of the 70E...early (white plastic fan) and late (aluminum flywheel/fan) The flywheel with the white plastic fan is the exact same as the flywheel on the 52/52E (smaller black plastic fan). Either fan will bolt to this flywheel. The white plastic fan on the one in the pic should go right on the other one you're try to fix for the old guy. What remains to be seen is which one ( early or late) is the third one that's mostly together in the early pic you posted the other day. The alum flywheel and plastic flywheel/fan are not easily swapped around as the ign systems/cyls/recoil covers are quite different. You can swap stuff on the cases but you have to swap everything that goes with the particular ign system.


 
I do like the looks of that Wright...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I do like the looks of that Wright...


 
Me too 
so what about the interchangeability of cooling fins/flywheels for the 70E ??

just had one of those T-storm cells go over,small but pack a punch !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cliffy !!!!!
how did it go ??


----------



## caleath

Well I am back. I am beat, lots of work done and it didnt look like a thing got done.

I have some pictures to upload for you guys. Not as much tree work this time. This part of Oklahoma didnt have as many large trees. 

The one family we helped for 2 days lost 3 generations of homes. All completely gone.

I will do some catching up today and get them posted. Another group going back Thursday.


----------



## tbone75

Hi Cliff good to see you back.Its been a little slow in here latley?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Hi Cliff good to see you back.Its been a little slow in here latley?


 
Did you miss me Jonn?


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> SHAME on you guys making fun of my new stihl
> i probly shouldnt show you my other weekend yard sale aquisittions.
> the turd in the orange box was run dry and put away,all it needed was fuel..came with the tools and a new chain  didnt mind spending the $10 for it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin will like some of the red stuff,i know one is a 70E model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one i found interesting is the wright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent a total of $68 dollars on saw stuff this weekend.including the $5 stihl


 
Is that an 024 Ron...? I like that Wright too...nice haul.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Did you miss me Jonn?


 
Yes I need someone to pick on.:hmm3grin2orange: Well off to the back Dr. see what he has to say?


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Cliffy !!!!!
> how did it go ??


 
Went pretty good ..I missed this question this morning. Glad to be back


----------



## tbone75

Back from the Dr. Where is every body?You guys are slacking big time!! Didn't learn nothing today.Have to wait till the 7th when I go back to find out about my nerve test?Then I get to go do my mental test the 22nd.Maby I can get certified?


----------



## tbone75

Having a lot of trouble getting pages to load on here?


----------



## chipherder

Cliff, you went to help with storm damage cleanup?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Yes I need someone to pick on.:hmm3grin2orange: Well off to the back Dr. see what he has to say?


 
Have fun...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> Cliff, you went to help with storm damage cleanup?


 
Sure did west of Oklahoma City


----------



## chipherder

Very kind of you to do that, some good karma will be coming your way for sure, I'm sure it was a great feeling to be able to help, God knows they needed it.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Sure did west of Oklahoma City


 
My family lives 100 miles S.W. of Okla. City don't know if they got hit or not?


----------



## tbone75

Got a nice knife all packed up with nice pink buble wrap LOL Didn't have any pink peanuts?Jerrys to nice to send peanuts to LOL Wife is mailing it out tomorrow Jerry.Yep Jerry got one from me LOL But I get a saw!Couldn't find a Husky box the right size?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> My family lives 100 miles S.W. of Okla. City don't know if they got hit or not?


 
Not sure we were just outside of OKC..they had 7 tornados the same night.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Not sure we were just outside of OKC..they had 7 tornados the same night.


 
Wow thats bad!Sure nice of you to help out!I don't know how you find time to everything you do?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Wow thats bad!Sure nice of you to help out!I don't know how you find time to everything you do?


 
I just fit it in where I can. Wife forgets what I look like sometimes.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Got a nice knife all packed up with nice pink buble wrap LOL Didn't have any pink peanuts?Jerrys to nice to send peanuts to LOL Wife is mailing it out tomorrow Jerry.Yep Jerry got one from me LOL But I get a saw!Couldn't find a Husky box the right size?


 
So dare we ask what being sent back and forth.


----------



## tbone75

Wonder where Ron & Jerry are today? Web site is falling apart? can't get no where?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> So dare we ask what being sent back and forth.


 
Hes getting the Buckeye Burl & I get a nice P28!!


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Wonder where Ron & Jerry are today? Web site is falling apart? can't get no where?


 

So what am I chopped liver?


----------



## dancan

caleath said:


> liver?


 
I can't get my wife to eat it but I know a restaurant ........Mmmmmm .


----------



## dancan

I think I got my hands on a low hour 036 Pro .


----------



## roncoinc

HEY CLIFFY !!!!!
they can use you up this way !!!
couple tornadoes hit massachussetts !!
oh wait,never mind,,mass... nobody cares  
not worth any effort..


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Oh wait... Jay is a good guy that doesnt hold conversations for crap and is as Random as the ####ens! HAHAHA
> :msp_tongue:
> No im joking he's a real good guy that does hold good conversations. lol


 
Man does he have YOU fooled !!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Is that an 024 Ron...? I like that Wright too...nice haul.


 
028WB,,got it on CL rite now trying to find a sucker


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hes getting the Buckeye Burl & I get a nice P28!!


 
Oh man !! ,,,, hhhmmmm,,,,at least it's not a stihl ...
knowing Jerry it's probly a real NICE saw too


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> So what am I chopped liver?


 
LIVER !!! YUK !!!
you know the diff between parsley and liver ??
nobody eats the liver !!


----------



## tbone75

I love chicken liver !!! Any liver is good tho.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh man !! ,,,, hhhmmmm,,,,at least it's not a stihl ...
> knowing Jerry it's probly a real NICE saw too


 
I bet it is !


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> HEY CLIFFY !!!!!
> they can use you up this way !!!
> couple tornadoes hit massachussetts !!
> oh wait,never mind,,mass... nobody cares
> not worth any effort..




LOL... oddly, that I MIGHT agree with you there.. 


I gotta come yard-salein' with you!! If I wanted ANOTHER mini-mac, it might make sense.... 

good score on the 028... 

Is that a 181 back there?? 





roncoinc said:


> Man does he have YOU fooled
> !!



:hmm3grin2orange:

I gotta say, Ron, you certainly *are *holdin' out on me cause i'm from MA... NOT my fault, ya know. You'd be surprised...there ARE a few people down here that DO NOT follow suit with the 'mainstream...'




tbone75 said:


> I love chicken liver !!! Any liver is
> good tho.


 
LIVER??? the body's filter??! I wouldn't SAY it's good.... 

a rack of ribs done right, or a nice strip of filet steak is GOOD...


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> LOL... oddly, that I MIGHT agree with you there..
> 
> 
> I gotta come yard-salein' with you!! If I wanted ANOTHER mini-mac, it might make sense....
> 
> good score on the 028...
> 
> Is that a 181 back there??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I gotta say, Ron, you certainly *are *holdin' out on me cause i'm from MA... NOT my fault, ya know. You'd be surprised...there ARE a few people down here that DO NOT follow suit with the 'mainstream...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIVER??? the body's filter??! I wouldn't SAY it's good....
> 
> a rack of ribs done right, or a nice strip of filet steak is GOOD...


 
You can have them ribs! YUK Give me some LIVER!!!


----------



## roncoinc

SawGarage said:


> LOL... oddly, that I MIGHT agree with you there..
> 
> 
> I gotta come yard-salein' with you!! If I wanted ANOTHER mini-mac, it might make sense....
> 
> good score on the 028...
> 
> Is that a 181 back there??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I gotta say, Ron, you certainly *are *holdin' out on me cause i'm from MA... NOT my fault, ya know. You'd be surprised...there ARE a few people down here that DO NOT follow suit with the 'mainstream...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIVER??? the body's filter??! I wouldn't SAY it's good....
> 
> a rack of ribs done right, or a nice strip of filet steak is GOOD...


 
I dont do the mini macs,sorry,you can have em all 

yes,181  i asked you about it already,,remember ??


----------



## roncoinc

*$10 yardsale stihl in wood*

I guess i didnt get ripped off to bad,it does cut wood..

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Fc02Eblqc1Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Me too
> so what about the interchangeability of cooling fins/flywheels for the 70E ??
> 
> just had one of those T-storm cells go over,small but pack a punch !!


 
OK lets see if I can 'splain this so you can make sense of it. 66E and early 70E had the white plastic flywheel fan and the coil mounted in the recoil cover, the SEM unit is mounted under/inside the flywheel...and the cyl has no bosses to mount a coil. The late style with the aluminum flywheel/fan has the coil mounted on the side of the cyl and has nothing under/inside the flywheel but does have a "black box" trigger module mounted in the carb compartment. These triggers are NLA but I have been told that you can substitute a points eliminator chip for the stock rig and it will work fine. I have not tried to do this as my 70Es and 66Es are the old style with the SEM. Basically to do any type of parts swap between the early and late 70Es you would have to change everything including the cyl to what ever ign set up you wanted. The pistons and cases are the same for either version. You can't mix and match much of the other stuff though...it's everything or nothing. Personally I would have more faith in the late style set up..IF.. the Atom (or whatever) chip will in fact take the place of the NLA "black box"...plastic fans suck...they fail and usually take out the coil at the same time...and they are getting kinda hard to come by. There are some pretty good pics in that 49sp and 70E build from scratch thread I did awhile back and I took some time to compare the different igns, recoils etc. on the 70E, anyway, that might be helpful to you too when trying to figure all this out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well you guys have kept this thread afloat quite well since I checked in this morning. I had a long day, did two different jobs that required around 8 hrs each, good to have them done and over with. See two saws have been dropped off at the shop for me to work on, Orange of course, just my luck...LOL
I have sold all but one of my 028`s, they sell very good up here, a lot of home owner that heat with wood types. I had some that were basically new and some with a lot of hours on them but they all sell equally easy.
Good to see you back Cliff, good on you for helping out, the world needs more guys like you.


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys. Glad you made it home alright Cliff. Keep up the good work down there. Another good and busy day up here, AC and refrigeration equipment breaking down all over. Makes for good days and steady paychecks. Got home and worked on the mill some. Started the tedious stuff of drilling holes and cutting base material to length, going pretty well so far. Hopefully have it done in a few weeks.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well you guys have kept this thread afloat quite well since I checked in this morning. I had a long day, did two different jobs that required around 8 hrs each, good to have them done and over with. See two saws have been dropped off at the shop for me to work on, Orange of course, just my luck...LOL
> I have sold all but one of my 028`s, they sell very good up here, a lot of home owner that heat with wood types. I had some that were basically new and some with a lot of hours on them but they all sell equally easy.
> Good to see you back Cliff, good on you for helping out, the world needs more guys like you.


 
Jerry you made up for what I didn't do today LOL A big fat nothing!Drove a 100 miles to the Dr. just so they could shock my leggs and ask can you feel this. LOL Laying on a wet sponge and then stick a thing on me that zaps my ass!What a fun day LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you made up for what I didn't do today LOL A big fat nothing!Drove a 100 miles to the Dr. just so they could shock my leggs and ask can you feel this. LOL Laying on a wet sponge and then stick a thing on me that zaps my ass!What a fun day LOL


 
John have you thought about hooking yourself up to a solar powered electric fence charger, say one that's rated for a 9 mile fence? I think that just might fix you up pretty good, you'll forget all about your back pain. Might even lose your memory all together.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I guess i didnt get ripped off to bad,it does cut wood..
> 
> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Fc02Eblqc1Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
Sure seems to be a good saw?I just know you like them stihls Ron LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I can't get my wife to eat it but I know a restaurant ........Mmmmmm .


 
I know a good place also, the Mic Mac, liver and onions. Mmmmmmm


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> John have you thought about hooking yourself up to a solar powered electric fence charger, say one that's rated for a 9 mile fence? I think that just might fix you up pretty good, you'll forget all about your back pain. Might even lose your memory all together.


 
I think thats what they used on me? That first zap I liked to jumped off that bed!A woman was doing it.All she says that might have been to much.You think!!! Duh


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to see you on this early Jim, keep us posted on your progress with the mill and picts are necessary as well.


----------



## tbone75

Be back in a bit.Got to tuck the OL in LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I am going to be taking pics as I go. I owe you guys quite a few pics and at least two videos. Nice to be on this early. This time of year I get home and work as late as I can outside and in the shop. The last couple of weeks has seen quite a bit of overtime. Love that OT, makes a huge difference in the paycheck.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you made up for what I didn't do today LOL A big fat nothing!Drove a 100 miles to the Dr. just so they could shock my leggs and ask can you feel this. LOL Laying on a wet sponge and then stick a thing on me that zaps my ass!What a fun day LOL


 
I did have a long and busy day but I did take time to fix up a young fellows saw. He has a learning disability and some physical disabilities but has a great intrest in learning mechanics. His dad died when he was a baby and his mom is also mentally challenged so he has hung out and tagged along with me for 17 years. I built him 3 saws now and he is running a Sachs Dolmar 115 I built him from some spare parts. He has a hard time sharpening the chain so he brought it over to me at the shop, I was real busy with work but took 15 mins to sharpen up the chain, adjust the oiler, clean out the bar grooves and adjust the chain for him. He has a big tree cutting job on for tomorrow after school and wanted his saw top notch, he is felling a 6" pine about 35' high on a neighbours lawn. Nothing he can possibly hit so it will be a good and paying job for him to drop and cut up this tree, then clean up the brush and wood. I will pick it up with the big frontend loader and dispose of it for him.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t know much about all this electrical zapping but a couple of years back I had physical theraphy for a strained piris formis muscle in my left leg. They used a tens machine on it for 3 weeks and it helped some but the best treatment that helped the most was accupuncture. Those needles actually blocked the electric signal from the brain to the damaged muscle and would cause it to just relax its tension in a very short time after the needles were placed. I became a believer rather quickly after experienceing the results.


----------



## jimdad07

Makes you feel good to help out folks like that. Even better when those folks, or anybody for that matter, take an active interest in doing mechanical work.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I did have a long and busy day but I did take time to fix up a young fellows saw. He has a learning disability and some physical disabilities but has a great intrest in learning mechanics. His dad died when he was a baby and his mom is also mentally challenged so he has hung out and tagged along with me for 17 years. I built him 3 saws now and he is running a Sachs Dolmar 115 I built him from some spare parts. He has a hard time sharpening the chain so he brought it over to me at the shop, I was real busy with work but took 15 mins to sharpen up the chain, adjust the oiler, clean out the bar grooves and adjust the chain for him. He has a big tree cutting job on for tomorrow after school and wanted his saw top notch, he is felling a 6" pine about 35' high on a neighbours lawn. Nothing he can possibly hit so it will be a good and paying job for him to drop and cut up this tree, then clean up the brush and wood. I will pick it up with the big frontend loader and dispose of it for him.


 
Thats our Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea Jim,..he has had it real hard, most kids wont have anything to do with him because of his disabilities and they tease him relentlessely , he just don`t fit in. He does have a good mechanical aptitude and works hard at developing it, does the best he can but only has partial function in one hand and arm but is determined to operate a chainsaw safely. Between the both of us we have developed a safe starting procedure and he can and does run his saws very well. I built him a nice P28 for his first saw, a nice SD 112 for the 2 nd saw and now he has a very nice SD 115 with a new bar and chain. He has cut around 6 cord of firewood with the 115 and gets about $100. per cord for it since whomever buys it has to pick it up.


----------



## chipherder

pioneerguy600 said:


> I did have a long and busy day but I did take time to fix up a young fellows saw. He has a learning disability and some physical disabilities but has a great intrest in learning mechanics. His dad died when he was a baby and his mom is also mentally challenged so he has hung out and tagged along with me for 17 years. I built him 3 saws now and he is running a Sachs Dolmar 115 I built him from some spare parts. He has a hard time sharpening the chain so he brought it over to me at the shop, I was real busy with work but took 15 mins to sharpen up the chain, adjust the oiler, clean out the bar grooves and adjust the chain for him. He has a big tree cutting job on for tomorrow after school and wanted his saw top notch, he is felling a 6" pine about 35' high on a neighbours lawn. Nothing he can possibly hit so it will be a good and paying job for him to drop and cut up this tree, then clean up the brush and wood. I will pick it up with the big frontend loader and dispose of it for him.


 
That's really nice of you to do that, especially as busy as you are.
You have a big heart.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats our Jerry


 
The look on his face, big ear to ear smile is worth the little I can do for him.


----------



## jimdad07

Never understood why kids have to pick on the ones with problems. Makes my blood boil. There were a couple of kids I grew up with that had problems of the same nature and they were picked on horribly. Always stuck with me to see how bad it hurt them kids. Good that he has a place to go and get some respect, that means quite a bit. As always you are the man Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It is true,..kids are cruel to others that have disabilities. I raised my two not to be that way but to be helpful and respectful to everyone. My dad taught me at a very early age to be that way, he had a lot of shell shocked army buddies and ones with physical injuries so I was exposed to it early and shown that these are real people were just like you and me. They hurt and bleed just like the rest of us, treat them as you would like to be treated.


----------



## jimdad07

I too have been around folks like that most of my life. My mother has a blind and death guy and an extremely mentally challenged woman that lives in their house down there in Mass. It gives you a whole different perspective on life and a thankfulness to have what you have.


----------



## jimdad07

Well boys it's about that time for me. You guys have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys, Been busy today. and gonna be Busy tomorrow. 
A guy came by today with a McCulloch he wanted to sell I wasnt home I was out replacing trailer tires with Crystals Gpa. 
My brother said he wanted 30 bucks for it, And it looked alittle bigger then my 10-10 with a 20" bar. :bang:


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> Well boys it's about that time for me. You guys have a great day tomorrow.


 
You too Jimdad. I'm pretty tired too, see everyone tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I may have to shut down here any minute as there is a big thunder storm approaching, its getting late also so I will soon have to hit the sack. A little tired after my long day, you all have a good night and a safe day tomorrow.


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas...? 

I had to take a nap when I got home...4 hours of sleep in two days is a bit much.

Ron thats a good saw...you should keep it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys, Been busy today. and gonna be Busy tomorrow.
> A guy came by today with a McCulloch he wanted to sell I wasnt home I was out replacing trailer tires with Crystals Gpa.
> My brother said he wanted 30 bucks for it, And it looked alittle bigger then my 10-10 with a 20" bar. :bang:


 
That might make an intresting saw for you and the price sounds right. My brother once picked up a 795 for just $10. from a dealers repair shop. They took it in on a trade and no one wanted a saw that big and heavy, the shop was glad to get rid of it.


----------



## caleath

Ya never know what it might be Jacob.

Jerry I hear you are getting a new knife?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Cliff, I would be tired also if I had put in the hours you did and all the work I am sure you did while away on the volunteer work trip.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> That might make an intresting saw for you and the price sounds right. My brother once picked up a 795 for just $10. from a dealers repair shop. They took it in on a trade and no one wanted a saw that big and heavy, the shop was glad to get rid of it.


 
I hope he stops by back tomorrow. I might buy it. 
Might be getting some more saws tomorrow, Crystals great gpa has a few stashed in his shed I seen them before, there bigens!


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Cliff, I would be tired also if I had put in the hours you did and all the work I am sure you did while away on the volunteer work trip.


 
One of these days I will learn that I am not 20 anymore.:msp_tongue:


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> I dont do the mini macs,sorry,you can have em all
> 
> yes,181  i asked you about it (the 181) already,,remember ??


 
LOL...to hell with the MM's...

yup, I do..I was just tossing out a guess...

that's a HELL of a haul there, Ron...   NICE!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Ya never know what it might be Jacob.
> 
> Jerry I hear you are getting a new knife?


 
That is true, John is sending me a knife, I am sending him a saw but I have to come clean. He offered me the knife before I came across this saw I am sending him. I was given this saw and it looks to be in very nice shape but I have not had time to give it a good going over yet, it is just like the one John got off eBay but looks to be in much better shape. It has the same AV setup as John`s saw does and the rubber mounts look as good as new.


----------



## caleath

Sweet...he seems to be hooked on Pioneers now.


Did your buddy ever show up here...you were asking about him showing up the other day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> One of these days I will learn that I am not 20 anymore.:msp_tongue:


 
That may be so but I still do the same thing, a little rest and I am ready to go again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Sweet...he seems to be hooked on Pioneers now.
> 
> 
> Did your buddy ever show up here...you were asking about him showing up the other day.


 
Not that I know of,..I sent him an invite but I have not seen where he has posted on any of the threads on here yet. I hope to see him soon, if he has time he will likely read this entire thread before he posts .


----------



## caleath

I am usually good to go as far as energy...but the body takes a bit longer. 

I have some knee trouble and elbows that bother me too. Too much pitching a baseball the wrong way.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not that I know of,..I sent him an invite but I have not seen where he has posted on any of the threads on here yet. I hope to see him soon, if he has time he will likely read this entire thread before he posts .


 
If he does that ....he is sure to run away screaming.....:msp_wink:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Is it the Big Bore guy lurking?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Your PM box is full.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your PM box is full.


 
Mine? lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Is it the Big Bore guy lurking?


 
No that is just Jay, he has an awseome collection of big engined saws.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your PM box is full.


 
mine?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Mine? lol


 
Whoops,..no ..Cliff`s....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> mine?


 
Yep!


----------



## caleath

should work now.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> No that is just Jay, he has an awseome collection of big engined saws.


 
Hi Jay, Come join us in Voodoo! lol


----------



## tbone75

Hi guys just got caught up.You guys been going right along LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Sweet...he seems to be hooked on Pioneers now.
> 
> 
> Did your buddy ever show up here...you were asking about him showing up the other day.


 
Yep I think I am hooked LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

:Yawn: good night guys gonna have breakfast at the diner tomorrow see ya'll later


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :Yawn: good night guys gonna have breakfast at the diner tomorrow see ya'll later


 
Good night Jacob.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well its 12:45 here so now its time for me, Nytol.


----------



## caleath

I am not too far behind you guys...


I see they did have a bad tornado in Mass. I bet those folks were really caught by surprise.


----------



## tbone75

Going to get back to them 064s tomorrow I hope?Outside work is caught up for a day or two.


----------



## caleath

jerry did you send me a message that I missed?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Going to get back to them 064s tomorrow I hope?Outside work is caught up for a day or two.


 
tbone you had better send those to me...I would hate to see you get hooked on Stihls and forget about your Pioneers:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> tbone you had better send those to me...I would hate to see you get hooked on Stihls and forget about your Pioneers:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Now Cliff you know I like almost any brand LOL Some just better than others?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t know much about all this electrical zapping but a couple of years back I had physical theraphy for a strained piris formis muscle in my left leg. They used a tens machine on it for 3 weeks and it helped some but the best treatment that helped the most was accupuncture. Those needles actually blocked the electric signal from the brain to the damaged muscle and would cause it to just relax its tension in a very short time after the needles were placed. I became a believer rather quickly after experienceing the results.


 
Thats an idea?Have to look around and see if anyone close to me can do that?Sure couldn't hurt anything LOL


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Thats an idea?Have to look around and see if anyone close to me can do that?Sure couldn't hurt anything LOL


 
My chiropractor does it for me...works like a charm.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> My chiropractor does it for me...works like a charm.


 
Tryed that!I ended up in the hospital the next day for my first back surgery!Never again!


----------



## tbone75

I did get another saw.A craftsman 42c with a nice case.Don't know whats bad yet?But it was free!


----------



## SawGarage

caleath said:


> I am not too far behind you guys...
> 
> 
> I see they did have a bad tornado in Mass. I bet those folks were really caught by surprise.



YOU KNOW IT...

it was QUITE CRAZY when I saw pieces of tree *FALLING* out of the clear blue sky into the field near the shed/shop...

THEN found a baseball sized piece of fiberglass insulation on the jeep, and a 8x8 chunk of blue DOW insulation foam panel :msp_ohmy:

lightening, thunder, rain, trees exploding (or what sounds like it...) dog freaking out... REPEAT..

I feel bad for those less than 15 miles from here that got HAMMERED hard


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Tryed that!I ended up in the hospital the next day for my first back surgery!Never again!


 
No silly...acupuncture :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> No silly...acupuncture :msp_tongue:


 
OK.. To many pain pills today :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> YOU KNOW IT...
> 
> it was QUITE CRAZY when I saw pieces of tree *FALLING* out of the clear blue sky into the field near the shed/shop...
> 
> THEN found a baseball sized piece of fiberglass insulation on the jeep, and a 8x8 chunk of blue DOW insulation foam panel :msp_ohmy:
> 
> lightening, thunder, rain, trees exploding (or what sounds like it...) dog freaking out... REPEAT..
> 
> I feel bad for those less than 15 miles from here that got HAMMERED hard


 
My wife is going over that way the 8th.To the Yankee Candle factory.Don't know if thats close or not?


----------



## tbone75

Haven't had time to look at the 2 Partners I brought home a while back yet?Or put that 350 Husky back together.Plus the TS350 chop saw I need to fix and look over that 101 some more.I got some saw work to do !


----------



## tbone75

My sister just told me she wants another set of steak knives for someone?I did 4 sets for her already!I do cheat on them I buy the blades LOL Just to hard for me to make 4 just alike.Plus there stainless.I think its going to be a very busy month?


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> My wife is going over that way the 8th.To the Yankee Candle factory.Don't know if thats close or not?


 
well, that's a RIDE from home!! lol

The candle factory is in Deerfield... SHOULD be WELL NORTH of ANY devastation... 

why might she be out this way??

J


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> well, that's a RIDE from home!! lol
> 
> The candle factory is in Deerfield... SHOULD be WELL NORTH of ANY devastation...
> 
> why might she be out this way??
> 
> J


 
She works for Longeburger Baskets.They are putting on a basket weaving show.She is a weaver so free trip and gets paid!


----------



## SawGarage

Cool man!!!  Nice looking stuff they have...although, I don't know anything about it....lol


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> Cool man!!!  Nice looking stuff they have...although, I don't know anything about it....lol


 
Its a woman thing LOL The basket factory in about a 5min drive from me.


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> Its a woman thing LOL The basket factory in about a 5min drive from me.


 
does it really look like the google picture? WOW.


----------



## tbone75

Just caught a racoon in my strawberrie patch!Been waiting on him tonight!He wont be back LOL Now I can go to bed :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> does it really look like the google picture? WOW.


 
Huge fancy place!


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All....beautiful day here.....wild one yesterday though. Those folks in Mass really took a tornado hit from what it looks like on the news!!! There were at least three reported in Maine as well. Looks like the biggest one was up in the county and perhaps passed over into New Brunswick. (getting closer Jerry!!) It was in a very rural area so they are checking it out today. You could see the "hook" on the animated Doppler Radar for quite some time. Another day at the grind...have a good one..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, heavy overcast and wet here this morning, had a rather wild night. Thunder and lightning show all night. I was out til 2:30 as the power fluctulations were playing havoc with the pumps again but then we lost power completely.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I did send you a PM Cliff but your inbox was full, I will send it again.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Tornado? Mass? Dang I need to start watching the news more  

Looks like it rained alittle here last night. besides that its gonna be hot and humid today. But maybe ill get some money and I can finish up some projects!


----------



## roncoinc

Gonna be a beeyoutyfull day today !
heat is gone,rain is gone.sunny and breezy.

Put that 028 on CL last nite.mentioned in the ad i MAY consider old or broken saws toward trade.. got one response.

" i have 3 older homlites in working order 2 with cases, i dont use them but they did or will run, in nice shape, willing to trade all 3 for yours, if interested please e-mail back either way thanks "

No thank you..


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Gonna be a beeyoutyfull day today !
> heat is gone,rain is gone.sunny and breezy.
> 
> Put that 028 on CL last nite.mentioned in the ad i MAY consider old or broken saws toward trade.. got one response.
> 
> " i have 3 older homlites in working order 2 with cases, i dont use them but they did or will run, in nice shape, willing to trade all 3 for yours, if interested please e-mail back either way thanks "
> 
> No thank you..


 
I will send you a running 122s for it Ron.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys, just got back from helping Crystals gpa. 
I got some new saws! 2 Craftsmans, and 2 homelites  no real big ones the craftsman roper is the biggest one. Ill post pictures later


----------



## tbone75

Jerry.. Wife got that knife sent out.But they told her your postal service may go on strike at midnight?Hope it gets there?And they wouldn't let me insure it for more than 45.00?Something about going to Canada.If it don't get there someone will have a nice knife LOL


----------



## tbone75

Man !!! You guys sure arent helping keep this thread afloat!! Its about as nice a day as could be today out there.But I can't get up and go!Dam nerve test must have done something to me?So I will just sit here and whine about it LOL


----------



## caleath

boy this place is dead....

good job on the saws Jacob...we need pics.


----------



## tbone75

Starting to be able to move a bit better.Picked the strawberries that coon left :mad2: Still got some at least!Got to have some jam!! rasberries will be starting soon!Then its blackberrie time after that!Hate picking them but love the jelly to much not to LOL And the PIE!!!! Be back later to see if anyone showed up?You bunch of slackers!Not you Cliff LOL


----------



## roncoinc

My favorite time of day ...

SUPPERTIME !!! 

Nuttin but a T-bone stak on the grill,, LOL !! sorry John 

Just noticed they teamed up with a local fisherman for fresh fish 

some HARD working people here and i am sure we will be good friend for a LONG time 

Lasting Legacy Farm | From Our Farm to Your Table

back to the shop now that i,m full of protien


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll Got some questions!

I found a guy today that has a 647G Sears saw (david bradley) That he said he wants 30 bucks for he said it used to run and he's gonna bring it by tomorrow he's into fixing saws and weedeaters So im thinking of trading my 240 and 330 homelite for it what do you all think? 

Also found out that McCulloch was a 250 the guy went out of town that owns it and should be back in like a couple weeks or something? 30 bucks that runs think its worht it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea,..I have been a slacker on this thread today but I put in 12+ hrs on the job today. I removed and installed two exterior entrance doors, the old ones were decorative wood doors and the new ones were metal panel doors with venting windows. Complete installations with insulation, trim and aluminun storm doors on the exterior, with one happy customer...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you have an intrest in them old saws then a $30. spot isn`t all that bad but they are not saws you would use much, more of a collecable being heavy, no muffler or AV. They are heavy on vibes and noisy, but I like old iron and like to rebuild it, run it and make noise and smoke with them...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My favorite time of day ...
> 
> SUPPERTIME !!!
> 
> Nuttin but a T-bone stak on the grill,, LOL !! sorry John
> 
> Just noticed they teamed up with a local fisherman for fresh fish
> 
> some HARD working people here and i am sure we will be good friend for a LONG time
> 
> Lasting Legacy Farm | From Our Farm to Your Table
> 
> back to the shop now that i,m full of protien


 
No problem Ron LOL I got that nick name about 20 yrs. ago playing pool with a bunch of buddies.One of the guys bet me a T-Bone steak dinner I couldn't run the table.By golly I did but never got that dinner!So all them guys started calling me T-Bone from then on.And still do LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea,..I have been a slacker on this thread today but I put in 12+ hrs on the job today. I removed and installed two exterior entrance doors, the old ones were decorative wood doors and the new ones were metal panel doors with venting windows. Complete installations with insulation, trim and aluminun storm doors on the exterior, with one happy customer...LOL


 
Can't call you a slacker LOL Thats a lot of work!


----------



## Cantdog

Evening Guys...Been making hay while the sun shines...worked on MDI until 5:00 and an hour drive home...then up to the horses to dig out the manure pile and consolidate and turn over this yrs collection and turn the really good stuff from two yrs ago with the bucket loader.....had beer....now ready to lose the wood splitter from the tractor and mount the Rotovator and spread the good stuff on the lady's flower garden (50' X 70') and till this in. This is my payment for using her two large pastures to keep the daughters horses well fed all summer and housed all winter. Been a long day....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening Guys...Been making hay while the sun shines...worked on MDI until 5:00 and an hour drive home...then up to the horses to dig out the manure pile and consolidate and turn over this yrs collection and turn the really good stuff from two yrs ago with the bucket loader.....had beer....now ready to lose the wood splitter from the tractor and mount the Rotovator and spread the good stuff on the lady's flower garden (50' X 70') and till this in. This is my payment for using her two large pastures to keep the daughters horses well fed all summer and housed all winter. Been a long day....


 
OK can't call you no slacker ! I guess I am the slacker LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well after devouring a 16" pizza with the works and a 3 lb barbecued chicken, two bowls of cut up watermelon, 4 date squares a hefty serving of fresh salad, two cups of tea and a liter bottle of cold water I am ready for some R&R....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nope,...no flies on Robin either...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> OK can't call you no slacker ! I guess I am the slacker LOL



I don't think you are....taking out coons and picking berries...you seem like you keep as busy as you are able...plus it's nice that you can keep this thread going while others are busy with their tasks!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well after devouring a 16" pizza with the works and a 3 lb barbecued chicken, two bowls of cut up watermelon, 4 date squares a hefty serving of fresh salad, two cups of tea and a liter bottle of cold water I am ready for some R&R....LOL


 
Dam Jerry! I couldn't eat all that in 2 days!:msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well after devouring a 16" pizza with the works and a 3 lb barbecued chicken, two bowls of cut up watermelon, 4 date squares a hefty serving of fresh salad, two cups of tea and a liter bottle of cold water I am ready for some R&R....LOL



LOL that's quite a feed there Jerry!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I don't think you are....taking out coons and picking berries...you seem like you keep as busy as you are able...plus it's nice that you can keep this thread going while others are busy with their tasks!!!


 
Thanks your very nice LOL I would do a hell of lot more if I could?I will be back at soon I hope?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL that's quite a feed there Jerry!!!! LOL!!!!


 
Lol,..just a regular supper after a 12 hr day, will have a nice snack around 11-11:30,..hmmm ,..must see whats hiding in the fridge..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dam Jerry! I couldn't eat all that in 2 days!:msp_scared:


 
My dad always said he would rather pay my board than feed me...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lol,..just a regular supper after a 12 hr day, will have a nice snack around 11-11:30,..hmmm ,..must see whats hiding in the fridge..


 
Got to ask!How big are you Jerry? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I am just a 6ft tooth pick LOL


----------



## roncoinc

*How to make a Dawg drool *

The jred 70E i played with today,checked spark,,good,,
checked comp,over 150,
fire in the hole,fired off,,
new fuel,thre pulls and it runs great !!
put a b&c on it that was in the box of stuff and here is a fine runing 70E.







Some cleaning and it will look real nice for an old speciemen..
now to check out the OTHER Jreds before Robin shows up !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The jred 70E i played with today,checked spark,,good,,
> checked comp,over 150,
> fire in the hole,fired off,,
> new fuel,thre pulls and it runs great !!
> put a b&c on it that was in the box of stuff and here is a fine runing 70E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some cleaning and it will look real nice for an old speciemen..
> now to check out the OTHER Jreds before Robin shows up !! LOL !!


 
Not a bad looking saw!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got to ask!How big are you Jerry? LOL


 
I am just a little guy with a high metabolism, stand 6'2" tall and only weigh 200 lbs. most of the time nowadays, have been up to 220 in my prime.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Thanks for the earlier message Jerry. I think im gonna see if he'll trade a couple of saws and weedeaters for it. Im wanting this saw :smile: ill post pictures of my haul today and the sears saw tomorrow. 

Well today was a busy day for me too
woke up at 545 got to the diner at 630 got to work at 7, changed R16 tires and 900 tires until about 10 o'clock. Then helped my dad work on a trailer, split up some logs, took some boards of an old trailer, worked one my new saws (got that bigger craftsman running, I LOVE IT!) Then did some electric work on the f700 then finally had to go help an old lady fix her tv. then had dinner with Crystal Hectic day for me and everyone! lol Oh yea and I just got done with that about 30 min ago! lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

You have been busy also Jacob, hope the old saws turn out to be good runners even if they need a little TLC. I have a Bradley 360 and my uncles near new McCulloch 250, they are both real good runners but just shelf queens most of the time.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am just a little guy with a high metabolism, stand 6'2" tall and only weigh 200 lbs. most of the time nowadays, have been up to 220 in my prime.


 
Dang Jerry, I think we might be related. I be 6'2" and weigh in at 215. Right now I am eating a half a box of Kashi cereal, might get into some ice cream a little later. That is funny. The turns this thread takes is unreal. You had a good day Robin. John you shouldn't ever worry you don't do enough, we all work hard in our own way. I wouldn't trade all the work I have to do for the trouble you are having with your back.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am just a little guy with a high metabolism, stand 6'2" tall and only weigh 200 lbs. most of the time nowadays, have been up to 220 in my prime.


 
LOL My Dad always told me I was going to look like a rope with a knot tied in the middle of it.Dam if he wasen't right! I quit drinking several years ago but the belly stayed LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have been busy also Jacob, hope the old saws turn out to be good runners even if they need a little TLC. I have a Bradley 360 and my uncles near new McCulloch 250, they are both real good runners but just shelf queens most of the time.


 
Yea im sure ill get that Bradley, Iv always wanted a 250 McCulloch! LOL
Funny thing, i seen the guys brother and i was talking to him about it, he said and I quote "Yea I love the 250cc saw! It just rips through any peice of wood, it could use a longer bar but still cuts good." HAHA 250cc


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thanks for the earlier message Jerry. I think im gonna see if he'll trade a couple of saws and weedeaters for it. Im wanting this saw :smile: ill post pictures of my haul today and the sears saw tomorrow.
> 
> Well today was a busy day for me too
> woke up at 545 got to the diner at 630 got to work at 7, changed R16 tires and 900 tires until about 10 o'clock. Then helped my dad work on a trailer, split up some logs, took some boards of an old trailer, worked one my new saws (got that bigger craftsman running, I LOVE IT!) Then did some electric work on the f700 then finally had to go help an old lady fix her tv. then had dinner with Crystal Hectic day for me and everyone! lol Oh yea and I just got done with that about 30 min ago! lol


 
Good day for you too Jacob. Ron that is a great looking saw. Makes me want to run it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,..The McCulloch 250 is just a 80 cc saw but the super is bigger,..85 cc or there abouts.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Dang Jerry, I think we might be related. I be 6'2" and weigh in at 215. Right now I am eating a half a box of Kashi cereal, might get into some ice cream a little later. That is funny. The turns this thread takes is unreal. You had a good day Robin. John you shouldn't ever worry you don't do enough, we all work hard in our own way. I wouldn't trade all the work I have to do for the trouble you are having with your back.


 
I always did work a lot of 12 & 16 hr days.I don't take sitting very well LOL I get bored easy.Kind of hard for me to used to?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Dang Jerry, I think we might be related. I be 6'2" and weigh in at 215. Right now I am eating a half a box of Kashi cereal, might get into some ice cream a little later. That is funny. The turns this thread takes is unreal. You had a good day Robin. John you shouldn't ever worry you don't do enough, we all work hard in our own way. I wouldn't trade all the work I have to do for the trouble you are having with your back.


 
I usually weigh more by mid summer, pack on 7-10 lbs of muscle when I am working heavy but loose it over the winter when I slack off from heavy physical activity. I don`t know how my old back stands up to all the heavy work I have done and still do daily.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I always did work a lot of 12 & 16 hr days.I don't take sitting very well LOL I get bored easy.Kind of hard for me to used to?


 
What did you do before your back problems?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..The McCulloch 250 is just a 80 cc saw but the super is bigger,..85 cc or there abouts.


 
I was thinking it was somewhere around there. 
Also discoverd the Bradley is a 77cc Gear drive saw.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I usually weigh more by mid summer, pack on 7-10 lbs of muscle when I am working heavy but loose it over the winter when I slack off from heavy physical activity. I don`t know how my old back stands up to all the heavy work I have done and still do daily.


 
I manage to maintain year round. I get a good dose of heavy lifting year round, mostly at home though, I have an easy job physically. I split most of my firewood by hand, roll a lot of logs around all the time and then there's the farm work we have all year. I enjoy it. I grew up working farms in my hometown. Would spend all summer moving from one to the other putting in hay. I loved it, made good money and was in good shape.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I was thinking it was somewhere around there.
> Also discoverd the Bradley is a 77cc Gear drive saw.


 
That sounds like the same David Bradley I have, a 77cc 1956 360 with gear reduction. What year is the one you are looking at?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

vintage chainsaw DAVID BRADLEY 647G | eBay Here is the saw he was talking about that he had. 




jimdad07 said:


> That sounds like the same David Bradley I have, a 77cc 1956 360 with gear reduction. What year is the one you are looking at?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I was thinking it was somewhere around there.
> Also discoverd the Bradley is a 77cc Gear drive saw.


 
A lot of those old Bradleys used AH47 engines of 77cc , made by Power Products now known a Briggs and Stratton.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> What did you do before your back problems?


 
I work in a steel finishing mill.Or did till last Oct. LOL Still getting sick pay.But thats only half of what I get working.My back problems started way back when I worked the oil fields.Just a tall skinny guy trying to keep with the big guys. LOL I did keep up but now I am paying for it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 360 and the saw Jacob is talking about are very different.


----------



## jimdad07

I think mine has a Tecumseh engine on it. It is a powerful machine. I think it would be well worth the time to get her going again Jacob. That's a great one to have if you like the old saws.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> A lot of those old Bradleys used AH47 engines of 77cc , made by Power Products now known a Briggs and Stratton.


 
Well the guy said "Well the guy i got it from said it ran, but its been sitting" Iv heard that before


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I work in a steel finishing mill.Or did till last Oct. LOL Still getting sick pay.But thats only half of what I get working.My back problems started way back when I worked the oil fields.Just a tall skinny guy trying to keep with the big guys. LOL I did keep up but now I am paying for it.


 
I have an uncle and a cousin who work the oil fields down that way, I think they are still doing it.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 360 and the saw Jacob is talking about are very different.


 
I looked at the pictures after posting, and they look to be a world of different.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I have an uncle and a cousin who work the oil fields down that way, I think they are still doing it.


 
They still drill around here.My brother is a state oil & gas inspector around here.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Its about that time, Talk to you all later!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> They still drill around here.My brother is a state oil & gas inspector around here.


 
I was born down in Indianna Pa., must be you aren't too far from there. I think that's the area where most of the oil work is isn't it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

There was a big change in the Bradley saws when the last three digits changed from the 400 series up to the 800 series saws.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I was born down in Indianna Pa., must be you aren't too far from there. I think that's the area where most of the oil work is isn't it?


 
Not sure?I am a little S.& E. in Ohio.60 miles east of Columbus.


----------



## tbone75

Well guys got to lay down.Up to late last night coon hunting LOL talk to yous tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

Goodnight John and the rest of you. It's about that time for me too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am going to pack it in also,..Nytol.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> The jred 70E i played with today,checked spark,,good,,
> checked comp,over 150,
> fire in the hole,fired off,,
> new fuel,thre pulls and it runs great !!
> put a b&c on it that was in the box of stuff and here is a fine runing 70E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some cleaning and it will look real nice for an old speciemen..
> now to check out the OTHER Jreds before Robin shows up !! LOL !!




Looking good Ron...glad you were sucessful....she will look good with a good cleaning.....what OTHER Jreds????? You holding out on me???LOLOL!!! 
I hope Brain didn't bang up the Chevell to bad on that deer the other night...


----------



## RandyMac

Dang Robin, if you are here I'd better do my camera sweeps, you are better than a clock.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All....Trying to find a good reason NOT to go to work today....but I don't believe there is one....So I gotta hit the road, back to MDI again..Have a good day...


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Dang Robin, if you are here I'd better do my camera sweeps, you are better than a clock.


 
LOL!! Yeah...kinda predictable when I'm in a roll!!!


----------



## caleath

good morning all...gonna be hot as heck today.


----------



## RandyMac

Suppose to rain here through the weekend, no suprise.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, raining here today at least for this morning so it will be inside work for a while. Got some electrical problems to track down and rectify. Fishing trip got canceled due to bad weather so it looks like another herb gathering weekend.


----------



## caleath

Sure is hard to think about chainsaws and cutting when its supposed to be 99 here today/:msp_sad:

Summer is here


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will take a little rain over that heat anytime. Does that heat cause a lot of wind storms?


----------



## tbone75

Good morning its looking good outside here.Hope I can take advantage of it?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will take a little rain over that heat anytime. Does that heat cause a lot of wind storms?


 
Not really it will be very still and very hot. A little breeze would be nice.

This is the time of year I dislike living here. My parents will go to Colorado for the summer. I wish I could.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Much cooler up in the mountains.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Looking good Ron...glad you were sucessful....she will look good with a good cleaning.....what OTHER Jreds????? You holding out on me???LOLOL!!!
> I hope Brain didn't bang up the Chevell to bad on that deer the other night...


 
the "other" jreds are the ones you identified for me in a pic i posted a few days ago..pic had this 70E and the creamsickle turd in the box ?
now i gotta go back and find it because i didnt take notes and cant find the pic again !


----------



## pioneerguy600

That turd in the box was the only saw in that heap that was worth anything, the rest was just scrap weight....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That turd in the box was the only saw in that heap that was worth anything, the rest was just scrap weight....LOL


 
You already said that !! 

Robin,pages 773 and 777 have the pics of the red stuff i may part with,,want to check out the 525 and see whats up with that.


----------



## tbone75

Hope all you guys have a great fri. I going to try to do something?May see if I can do something with some saws?And try a little stainless heat treating.Got to make another knife and it needs to be stainless.Never tryed treating stainless before?Grinding it sucks too!Gets so hot so fast!Did some reading up on treating it last night.So I will find out? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You already said that !!
> 
> Did I ? Then it must be true, what did you get for that turd?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already said that !!
> 
> Did I ? Then it must be true, what did you get for that turd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still on CL,havent had an offer yet
> put it on at $165,full of fuel,oil,sharpened chain,dressed bar,spare sharp chain,case,etc..
> even linked to the video of it cutting wood.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, couldnt get in here earlier in the morning. Gonna be a hott day  Ughhhhhh


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still on CL,havent had an offer yet
> put it on at $165,full of fuel,oil,sharpened chain,dressed bar,spare sharp chain,case,etc..
> even linked to the video of it cutting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May be the wrong time of year, in the fall up here it would have been gone in the first couple of hours.
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time check in LOL My stainless exp. didn't work?Made a nice piece of scrap LOL Think I will do some more reading on it?And go strip some mower parts before my Nephew shows up to haul the rest off.He got 233.00 out of the first load!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still on CL,havent had an offer yet
> put it on at $165,full of fuel,oil,sharpened chain,dressed bar,spare sharp chain,case,etc..
> even linked to the video of it cutting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds cheap enough!Sucker should sell?
Click to expand...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll got a 647G To add to my collection, Pictures in a new thread on the chainsaw forum here. 

Looks pretty minty with some really nice .404 chain


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll got a 647G To add to my collection, Pictures in a new thread on the chainsaw forum here.
> 
> Looks pretty minty with some really nice .404 chain


 
Great I will go check it out.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Lunch time check in LOL My stainless exp. didn't work?Made a nice piece of scrap LOL Think I will do some more reading on it?And go strip some mower parts before my Nephew shows up to haul the rest off.He got 233.00 out of the first load!


 
Just mailed off that piece of cherry.
i hope you can make use of it ..
glad i dont mail order firewood !!


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Just mailed off that piece of cherry.
> i hope you can make use of it ..
> glad i dont mail order firewood !!


 
I need some kindling...you want to send me a husky to start a fire with?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> I need some kindling...you want to send me a husky to start a fire with?


 
They got enough hot air dont they?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just mailed off that piece of cherry.
> i hope you can make use of it ..
> glad i dont mail order firewood !!


 
Well Ron let me pay the shipping or something? :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> They got enough hot air dont they?


 
You 2 trash talking about my Huskys again?  Ron help !


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I need some kindling...you want to send me a husky to start a fire with?


 
You got plenty of Stihls for that :hmm3grin2orange: Well just the little ones :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> You got plenty of Stihls for that :hmm3grin2orange: Well just the little ones :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Dont make me send you a 210:msp_smile:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You 2 trash talking about my Huskys again?  Ron help !


 
Back talk Cliff and I huh? Ill throw in some mini macs! lol


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Dont make me send you a 210:msp_smile:


 
Now your getting down right mean. :hmm3grin2orange: I hope I never see another one of them POS Stihls :bang:


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Now your getting down right mean. :hmm3grin2orange: I hope I never see another one of them POS Stihls :bang:


 
I will trade you for one of those fancy knives of yours...or you could give me one to keep me from sending it to you.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I will trade you for one of those fancy knives of yours...or you could give me one to keep me from sending it to you.


 
Well ...... I'm thinking?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Well ...... I'm thinking?


 
I think Jerry should have your adress.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I think Jerry should have your adress.....:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yes and Ron does too!But Ron wouldn't give it to you for that LOL Now Jerry?After he gets his he might :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

All this trashn is keeping the thread up on page one, all them little saws is smelling up the site...LOL
I see Jacobs got his geardrive, they are intresting saws but not very useful. My old 360 hardly ever gets startedj just sits on its shelf gathering dust.


----------



## tbone75

Took a look at the craftsman I got free the other day.Its good but for the bar studs are pulled through the case ! No problem I have another case LOL Looks almost new.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes and Ron does too!But Ron wouldn't give it to you for that LOL Now Jerry?After he gets his he might :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Our Postal system has decided to go on rotating strike so the mail might even improve...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> All this trashn is keeping the thread up on page one, all them little saws is smelling up the site...LOL
> I see Jacobs got his geardrive, they are intresting saws but not very useful. My old 360 hardly ever gets startedj just sits on its shelf gathering dust.


 
Cool looking saw.Just don't think I want to use one LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Our Postal system has decided to go on rotating strike so the mail might even improve...LOL


 
LOL I bet it does improve!


----------



## tbone75

OL needs help.I am going to go help make strawberrie jelly?This should be good?Hope I can eat it? LOL


----------



## caleath

Since I am not out cleaning up storm damage I have time for goofin off.

Make some grape jelly while you are at it....my favorite.


----------



## caleath

Jerry are you calling me a trouble maker?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Think you are just stirrin the pot....otstir:


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Think you are just stirrin the pot....otstir:


 
I have been known to do that from time to time.....


Looks like another good weekend for shop work. Some babies that need my attention in there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

No saw work for me this weekend, another outing with the herbalists checking out herbal farms and an overnight stay at a retreat with hot tubs, outdoor fire pits and an assortment of outdoor games. Yaa.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> No saw work for me this weekend, another outing with the herbalists checking out herbal farms and an overnight stay at a retreat with hot tubs, outdoor fire pits and an assortment of outdoor games. Yaa.


 
That sounds relaxing..the hot tub anyway. I need to relax some day.

I dont think a hot tub would be too relaxing when its almost a 100 degrees


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No saw work for me this weekend, another outing with the herbalists checking out herbal farms and an overnight stay at a retreat with hot tubs, outdoor fire pits and an assortment of outdoor games. Yaa.


 
And the dozen women or so with you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Since I am not out cleaning up storm damage I have time for goofin off.
> 
> Make some grape jelly while you are at it....my favorite.


 
Made a bunch of grape and blackberrie last year.That blackberrie is the best!!


----------



## tbone75

6 Pts. of jelly done!Now I can go play with saws!!


----------



## caleath

Where are all of you slackers at? 


Yummmmmm

Ribeye and taters


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> And the dozen women or so with you :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Just 14 of them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had to make do with halibuit steaks, mashed taters, broccoli and cheese and some cream sauce for the fish. Wish there was more than 5 lbs of halibuit, luckily the wife doesn`t like it.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just 14 of them.


 
You had better take something for the headache.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just 14 of them.


 
14 women Jerry and a hot tub???? He might need some of them blue pills :msp_wink:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll Got a new saw. I got the mac 250 
traded the guy 3 of my homelites my Xl, 330, and the 240 I got yesterday. Not to bad of a deal for a saw that iv always wanted! 
Put picures up later.


----------



## tbone75

Rub it in guys. :msp_razz: All I got was pizza!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> You had better take something for the headache.


 
No headache, they are a really good crew.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Rub it in guys. :msp_razz: All I got was pizza!


 
At least you got fed....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 14 women Jerry and a hot tub???? He might need some of them blue pills :msp_wink:


 
Havn`t had to use them yet. Big hands, big feet, you know what all the ladies say.


----------



## caleath

I wonder where Ron is? Probably trying to sell that 028 to a small school kid.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll Got a new saw. I got the mac 250
> traded the guy 3 of my homelites my Xl, 330, and the 240 I got yesterday. Not to bad of a deal for a saw that iv always wanted!
> Put picures up later.


 
Good on ya Jacob. If it was a saw you wanted then tradin off 3 more common saws for it was not a bad trade.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I wonder where Ron is? Probably trying to sell that 028 to a small school kid.


 
Forcefully.


----------



## caleath

Yellow saw love....what are we going to do Jerry....we need someone that loves Stihl in here....


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Yellow saw love....what are we going to do Jerry....we need someone that loves Stihl in here....


 
Just you and me buddy, just the two of us agin the world...LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Forcefully.


 
Now thats funny.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> At least you got fed....


 
That is true!Or I could cook?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just you and me buddy, just the two of us agin the world...LOL


 
It figures that the hardest workers in here know what brand to choose.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Now thats funny.


 
We know how desperate he is to get rid of it...


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> It figures that the hardest workers in here know what brand to choose.


 
Only kind you can depend on when you need them the most.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> That is true!Or I could cook?


 
You could....I am sure glad I can cook.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> We know how desperate he is to get rid of it...


 
I offered up the Dolmar...but I think he was ignoring me....thats ok. 

Its a good looking saw...would be a good firewood saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

So many guy`s I know run then Orange things, they can`t even get through one job 2 weeks long without them breaking down. I have worked my Stihls for months on end with just rudimentry maintenance and cleaning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I offered up the Dolmar...but I think he was ignoring me....thats ok.
> 
> Its a good looking saw...would be a good firewood saw.


 
Think he is looking to make some green on it.


----------



## tbone75

I am having a hell of a time with this web site?How i am going to keep up?LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> So many guy`s I know run then Orange things, they can`t even get through one job 2 weeks long without them breaking down. I have worked my Stihls for months on end with just rudimentry maintenance and cleaning.


 
Jerry have you swapped any of the air filters on your 440s or 044s to the new HD Stihl filter?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Think he is looking to make some green on it.


 
I am sure he is...and thats good for him...we are having a huge garage sale in this area tomorrow...I am going to see what I can find.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The heavy duty air filter has proved to be much more restrictive than the regular type. Our wood is not dusty nor is our enviroment so the regular filter kept blown clean is the better filter for us. I have one 440 and one 066 with the heavy duty filters on them


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I am sure he is...and thats good for him...we are having a huge garage sale in this area tomorrow...I am going to see what I can find.


 
I can sell all the 028`s I can get my hands on for some pretty good green, homeowners cutting up firewood love them after I mod them a bit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This site is getting really slow again and if you are not careful it will time out on you.


----------



## caleath

Mine has been staying pretty clean...I knock it out every other tank of fuel if its dusty. 

I sure wish there was a better arrangement for the 026...the stock one sucks.


----------



## caleath

I havent had any time outs...but I type fast. Call me blabberfingers


----------



## pioneerguy600

I agree, the 026 filter is too small and loads up easily but I get 3-4 tanks of fuel through one before I have to tap it out.


----------



## caleath

I used a combo of the 440 and the 026 all weekend. Worked like a charm. If I got tired with the big saw pick up the 026. Nice combo I think. That combo would probably take care of 99% of my work.


----------



## tbone75

I can just barley get a page to load?Got to keep retrying!Can't get in here and talk turds LOL


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I can just barley get a page to load?Got to keep retrying!Can't get in here and talk turds LOL


 
Arent you still on dial up?


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> I can just barley get a page to load?Got to keep retrying!Can't get in here and talk turds LOL


 
I have the same problem, maybe they're on a backup server or something.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I used a combo of the 440 and the 026 all weekend. Worked like a charm. If I got tired with the big saw pick up the 026. Nice combo I think. That combo would probably take care of 99% of my work.


 
The only two saws you really need. Don`t know why I have 40 others.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Am I going to get to see that 036 PRO Dan?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> The only two saws you really need. Don`t know why I have 40 others.


 
Shhhh....there are wives everywhere that might hear you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Shhhh....there are wives everywhere that might hear you.


 
Mine can hear but she don`t care about how many saws I have.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mine can hear but she don`t care about how many saws I have.


 
Mine asked the other day who all the saws in the shop belonged to.....

good thing she didnt see the ones upstairs


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> Mine asked the other day who all the saws in the shop belonged to.....
> 
> good thing she didnt see the ones upstairs


 
Now that's funny.


----------



## pioneerguy600

All mine has asked is when I think that I will have enough of them.


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> Now that's funny.


 
Dont you tell her either...thats my hiding spot.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> All mine has asked is when I think that I will have enough of them.


 
What did you tell her?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> What did you tell her?


 
I donno.


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> Dont you tell her either...thats my hiding spot.


 
Wouldn't dream of divulging a man's hiding spot.
I need to make room for one more myself very soon, actually lost one under the lawnmower catcher the other day. Got told "if you are starting to lose saws you have too many"


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I donno.


 
Sounds like one of my answers...she would just roll her eyes and walk away.


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> Wouldn't dream of divulging a man's hiding spot.
> I need to make room for one more myself very soon, actually lost one under the lawnmower catcher the other day. Got told "if you are starting to lose saws you have too many"


 
Thanks...she cant reach the pull down stairs anyway.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I keep rediscovering saws I forgot I own, no chance my wife knows how many I have


----------



## caleath

Boy if we had some help...might make 800 pages.


----------



## chipherder

pioneerguy600 said:


> I keep rediscovering saws I forgot I own, no chance my wife knows how many I have


 
I only have four plus my old Echo, but very nearly came home with an 088 today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..don`t know where all the slackers are tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

chipherder said:


> I only have four plus my old Echo, but very nearly came home with an 088 today.


 
an 088,...now you have my attention.


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> I only have four plus my old Echo, but very nearly came home with an 088 today.


 
That would have been awesome.


----------



## chipherder

It was completely rebuilt by the dealer, work order totaled over $1100, they want 1k out the door


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Now your getting down right mean. :hmm3grin2orange: I hope I never see another one of them POS Stihls :bang:


 
Cliff IS mean !


----------



## pioneerguy600

chipherder said:


> It was completely rebuilt by the dealer, work order totaled over $1100, they want 1k out the door


 
Good price for a totally rebuilt 088.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Well Ron let me pay the shipping or something? :msp_thumbup:


 
Thats ok man,take you and your wife out for a steak dinner instead !!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> That sounds relaxing..the hot tub anyway. I need to relax some day.
> 
> I dont think a hot tub would be too relaxing when its almost a 100 degrees


 
I keep MY hot tub at 105 deg


----------



## chipherder

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good price for a totally rebuilt 088.


 
I thought so too, it may be too much saw though, also looking at a new 660, going to try to do some milling and need something bigger than my 361. Also looking at a 440 with a 460 top end for $450.


----------



## caleath

I am mean Ron...but in a nice way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

All good saws but I wouldn`t go any smaller than an 066 for milling.


----------



## roncoinc

800 yet ??


----------



## roncoinc

We need a theme for tonite..
it is now pick on cliff nite !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only one more page to go.


----------



## roncoinc

How do you know when your from texas ??

when you have a pickup truck with creamsickles in the rifle rack


----------



## caleath

Oh so its pick on the big guy night huh...well....you asked for it....


Husky sucks chicom turds.


----------



## roncoinc

How do you know when your from texas ??

when somebody ask's you if you want to go to a BAR and you ask how long it is


----------



## chipherder

pioneerguy600 said:


> All good saws but I wouldn`t go any smaller than an 066 for milling.


 
Thanks for confirming my guess on required saw size, it's a tough decision, would be able to use the 660 for bucking as well as milling, the 088 would probably be a dedicated milling saw, but what a saw it is.


----------



## roncoinc

You Know You're from Texas if…

Your idea of a traffic jam is ten cars waiting to pass a tractor on the highway.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> How do you know when your from texas ??
> 
> when somebody ask's you if you want to go to a BAR and you ask how long it is


 
Ron in Texas they had better all be longer than 20 inches....:msp_ohmy:


----------



## roncoinc

800 !!!


----------



## caleath

Ron that tractor thing happens all the time here...it is wheat harvesting time...lots of combines and tractors everywhere


----------



## pioneerguy600

chipherder said:


> Thanks for confirming my guess on required saw size, it's a tough decision, would be able to use the 660 for bucking as well as milling, the 088 would probably be a dedicated milling saw, but what a saw it is.


 
They sure are, I once built a piped 880, what an animal it was.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> They sure are, I once built a piped 880, what an animal it was.


 
088 is on my long list...not sure what I would use it for...but hey who knows.


----------



## roncoinc

You know you're from Texas if
You see people wearing boots and jeans at funerals. 

All the festivals across the state are named after a fruit, vegetable, grain, or animal. 

You only own four spices: salt, pepper, ketchup, and Tabasco
Going to Wal-Mart is a favorite past-time known as "gin' Awl-Martin" or off to "Wally World." 

You recognize that beans and cornbread is a meal that must have been bestowed upon the people by the Lord Himself. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> You know you're from Texas if
> You see people wearing boots and jeans at funerals.
> 
> All the festivals across the state are named after a fruit, vegetable, grain, or animal.
> 
> You only own four spices: salt, pepper, ketchup, and Tabasco
> Going to Wal-Mart is a favorite past-time known as "gin' Awl-Martin" or off to "Wally World."
> 
> You recognize that beans and cornbread is a meal that must have been bestowed upon the people by the Lord Himself. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ron its like you have lived here you whole life.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron took his meds today...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Bunch a slackers aint gonna help me pick on Cliff ??

Ok then how bout Jerry ??


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Bunch a slackers aint gonna help me pick on Cliff ??
> 
> Ok then how bout Jerry ??


 
They all know better Ron...


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> 088 is on my long list...not sure what I would use it for...but hey who knows.


 
Just like a couple of 090`s.


----------



## roncoinc

You know you're in Nova Scotia when:

If you've worn shorts and a parka at the same time, you live in Nova Scotia.

You know several people who have hit a deer more than once.

Driving is better in the winter because the pot holes are covered with snow.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron took his meds today...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I think so.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You know you're in Nova Scotia when:
> 
> If you've worn shorts and a parka at the same time, you live in Nova Scotia.
> 
> You know several people who have hit a deer more than once.
> 
> Driving is better in the winter because the pot holes are covered with snow.


 
Pot holes are there all year round in Maine,..moose live on the highway and ticks keep you outa da woods.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just like a couple of 090`s.


 
Yep...that would be sweet. A few 750s while I am at it too.


----------



## roncoinc

You know you're in New Hampshire when 

You drive at 65 mph through 2 feet of snow during a raging blizzard, without flinching. 

You see people wearing hunting clothes at social events
You think of the major food groups as venison, beer, fish, and berries. 

You design your kids Halloween costume to fit over a snowsuit. 

You know all four seasons: almost winter, winter, still winter, and road construction. 

You define summer as three months of bad sledding.


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> Yep...that would be sweet. A few 750s while I am at it too.


 
You guys aren't helping my cad at all....


----------



## caleath

I wonder where Jim is ...?


----------



## pioneerguy600

And here I thought that the snow didn`t melt at all in NH.


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> You guys aren't helping my cad at all....


 
I think thats the idea


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I wonder where Jim is ...?


 
Hope in New York.


----------



## caleath

I see tbone is back....musta got his pills.


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> I think thats the idea


 
Thanks, I appreciate that!


----------



## caleath

We are here to help...


I hope he is in NY...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..you really need 2 of each model of saw.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Jerry,,if you havent hear of "permethrin" you dont belong in the woods in summer !!

Big Herbal deal going on tomorrow in the shaker village here..

" Canterbury Shaker Village has partnered with NOFA NH Herbal Network, an organization that shares our dedication to educating the community about the traditional of herbal and backyard medicine, holistic health, and herbal self-care. This will be a day of interactive workshops, hands-on activities, demonstrations, children's activities, performances, garden walks, and an herbal market fair. "


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> We are here to help...
> 
> 
> I hope he is in NY...


 
See post 12008


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I see tbone is back....musta got his pills.


 
Sorry had to lay down for a bit.Someone hit me in the back with a 090! Big pain :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

2 of each sounds good to me Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

Ron is on a roll


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hey Jerry,,if you havent hear of "permethrin" you dont belong in the woods in summer !!
> 
> Big Herbal deal going on tomorrow in the shaker village here..
> 
> " Canterbury Shaker Village has partnered with NOFA NH Herbal Network, an organization that shares our dedication to educating the community about the traditional of herbal and backyard medicine, holistic health, and herbal self-care. This will be a day of interactive workshops, hands-on activities, demonstrations, children's activities, performances, garden walks, and an herbal market fair. "


 
I wouldn`t mind being there but its too cold in NH this time of year.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Yep...that would be sweet. A few 750s while I am at it too.


 
Bury that bar willie !! LOL !! 
first time he used my saw 

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pHpAkO6NnFQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## caleath

Its warmer here Jerry...:msp_scared: 100 today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Likely -20 in NH.


----------



## roncoinc

Got rid of the 028 turd !! 
3 sharp safety chains,one NIB,scrench and case,$165 !!


----------



## tbone75

82 here today.Not bad at all


----------



## caleath

Not a nice way to treat that 750 ron.

Good on you selling that saw. Hopefully it went to someone that appreciates it.


----------



## chipherder

65 here, back to 50's and rain monday. Such is life here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got rid of the 028 turd !!
> 3 sharp safety chains,one NIB,scrench and case,$165 !!


 
Now your`e talking,..I get $300 for everyone I can get, $350 for one with a case and extra chains.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I knew that one would sell, Ron. Good saw at a good price. Someone will be happy with that.


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> 65 here, back to 50's and rain monday. Such is life here.


 
yuk !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

chipherder said:


> 65 here, back to 50's and rain monday. Such is life here.


 
Nice working weather.


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> yuk !!


 
Ya, it ain't fun. Have to pressure wash the moss from between our toes about once a week.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Not a nice way to treat that 750 ron.
> 
> Good on you selling that saw. Hopefully it went to someone that appreciates it.


 
Have you done your homework Cliffy ???
you were supposed to review all 100 of my videos !!

That 750 is awsome,,pick it up,set it down,,repeat..

028 went to some southern transplant that didnt know any better but thot stihl made the best saw so he's happy


----------



## caleath

That was a nice one Ron..


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Have you done your homework Cliffy ???
> you were supposed to review all 100 of my videos !!
> 
> That 750 is awsome,,pick it up,set it down,,repeat..
> 
> 028 went to some southern transplant that didnt know any better but thot stihl made the best saw so he's happy


 
All 100. Not yet ron...you still have the 750?


----------



## caleath

Boy we have a crowd now..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now your`e talking,..I get $300 for everyone I can get, $350 for one with a case and extra chains.


 
Have you not noticed "sir" that somebody has not been paying attention to you comments ??

Heeheheeeeehheee LOl !!!
:jester:


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> All 100. Not yet ron...you still have the 750?


 
YES i still have it !!
and i use it too !!
sometimes.
when i can pick it up


----------



## roncoinc

Is it just "me" or is Jerry pickin on me ??


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Is it just "me" or is Jerry pickin on me ??


 
He could be...


Dont ever let that saw go without calling me first.


----------



## pioneerguy600

NH,..the great white north woods..


----------



## caleath

What happened...got really quiet


----------



## roncoinc

I got that old wright chainsaw to fire off today !!!

was siezed up,,PB blaster filled the jug and soaked over night.
socket and breaker bar worked it both ways.
after awhile a drill and socket to spin it over..
found tank filled with water,sat outside ??
heavy mix of gas and oil and went thru two batteries on the drill spinning it over and cleaning out..
cleaned tank and new fuel line and filter and it ran on its own using drill to start it..
then socket adapter for drill broke 
has great spark and enuf compression i had a hard time holding onto the drill..
i think a carb kit and a bit of running and it will be ok.. the oiler works fine i found out on the bench pumping it squirted all over the place !!


----------



## tbone75

Ron must have run dry?


----------



## roncoinc

HEY MILL !! wassup !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> NH,..the great white north woods..


 
Did i hear somebody say sumthin ??


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> What happened...got really quiet


 
Meds starting to wear off


----------



## caleath

I am still here....

Did you see my comment on the 750 Ron?


----------



## chipherder

roncoinc said:


> I got that old wright chainsaw to fire off today !!!
> 
> was siezed up,,PB blaster filled the jug and soaked over night.
> socket and breaker bar worked it both ways.
> after awhile a drill and socket to spin it over..
> found tank filled with water,sat outside ??
> heavy mix of gas and oil and went thru two batteries on the drill spinning it over and cleaning out..
> cleaned tank and new fuel line and filter and it ran on its own using drill to start it..
> then socket adapter for drill broke
> has great spark and enuf compression i had a hard time holding onto the drill..
> i think a carb kit and a bit of running and it will be ok.. the oiler works fine i found out on the bench pumping it squirted all over the place !!


 
Nice job, love those old saws.


----------



## jimdad07

Give me a few minutes guys, I have a ton to catch up on. Can't believe I missed page 800. WTF!!!!!!:bang:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Meds starting to wear off


 
Mine aint working !! Laying down again LOL BBL


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Give me a few minutes guys, I have a ton to catch up on. Can't believe I missed page 800. WTF!!!!!!:bang:


 
Slacker.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Mine aint working !! Laying down again LOL BBL


 
Might have to take more.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just you and me buddy, just the two of us agin the world...LOL


 
Now you guys know I would push one of my kids down a flight of stairs to get ahold of a Stihl. Huskies still suck.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I am still here....
> 
> Did you see my comment on the 750 Ron?


 
Cliff !! i replied !!
last page 
going to fast eh ??


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Now you guys know I would push one of my kids down a flight of stairs to get ahold of a Stihl. Huskies still suck.


 
You werent here then.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Cliff !! i replied !!
> last page
> going to fast eh ??


 
I saw that one...I was talking about if you ever think about letting it go call me first.


----------



## jimdad07

I see Chip is looking at some bigger saws for milling. The bigger the better. Mine is too small for what I do with it, but it will get me through for now.


----------



## caleath

Folks must be getting sleepy....


----------



## caleath

Another milling freak in the making.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Another milling freak in the making.


 
You ought to try it out Cliff. You think that the saws are addictive, you ought to try making lumber with one. I started welding on the new mill tonight. I have about half of the base together. That mill is going to make it a lot easier for a guy with little time, should cut the time almost in half due to the faster setup time and cranking the saw up and down for thickness. Took a vacation day today and was able to get the garden tilled again after all of the rain plus spend some time with the little ones. Pretty good day.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I saw that one...I was talking about if you ever think about letting it go call me first.


 
Cliff,,you can have it..
when they close the lid !!


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> I see Chip is looking at some bigger saws for milling. The bigger the better. Mine is too small for what I do with it, but it will get me through for now.


 
Just found a 48" Alaskan today from the Stihl dealer of all places, naturally have to get a bigger saw than a 361. I knew there was a good reason to join the cad enabler forum.


----------



## jimdad07

chipherder said:


> Just found a 48" Alaskan today from the Stihl dealer of all places, naturally have to get a bigger saw than a 361. I knew there was a good reason to join the cad enabler forum.


 
You will have to get a bigger saw. If you try to go the full width you will not want anything less than a 066/660. I am only running a 30" setup on mine right now because I am only using an 045 Stihl.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Cliff,,you can have it..
> when they close the lid !!


 
Its going to be hard to hold you to that... are you saying that I am in your will......well I am honored.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WesternSaw

*Watcha talk about?*

An old friend of mine on this site said he hangs out a fair bit on this thread, so I thought I would pop in and say hello.What do you guys mainly talk about on this thread? Sorry, I don't have time to check all 800 plus pages here so I guess I want to cheat a bit.
Lawrence


----------



## caleath

petesoldsaw said:


> An old friend of mine on this site said he hangs out a fair bit on this thread, so I thought I would pop in and say hello.What do you guys mainly talk about on this thread? Sorry, I don't have time to check all 800 plus pages here so I guess I want to cheat a bit.
> Lawrence



All kinds of stuff...you name it. Sometimes there is a topic or we make fun of someone...learn about porting learn about fishing..you name it.

There is even some poetry every now and again.....

Its sort of like Sinefield...a thread about nothing. We have fun and learn a thing or two along the way. It helps if you dont like Husky..but we let Ron stay anyway.


----------



## jimdad07

petesoldsaw said:


> An old friend of mine on this site said he hangs out a fair bit on this thread, so I thought I would pop in and say hello.What do you guys mainly talk about on this thread? Sorry, I don't have time to check all 800 plus pages here so I guess I want to cheat a bit.
> Lawrence


 
We talk about everything under the sun and then some. This is my favorite thread on the whole site. We move from fishing (Cliff's personal favorite topic) to any saw that happens to come our way. We have all pretty much become buddies in here over the course of the winter. We can talk about anything you want to.

Huskies suck


----------



## roncoinc

petesoldsaw said:


> An old friend of mine on this site said he hangs out a fair bit on this thread, so I thought I would pop in and say hello.What do you guys mainly talk about on this thread? Sorry, I don't have time to check all 800 plus pages here so I guess I want to cheat a bit.
> Lawrence


 
Mainly we talk about how Stihl's suck and pick on each other 
Oh yeh,,and how husky rules and cliff is from texas and Jerry is canadian and that sort of stuff.
just read back a couple of pages and you'll get the idea 
oh yeh,,welcome..
a poem about hor stihl sucks is a good intro also..
now sit back and see what happens and you will get the idea 
welcome pete..


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> All kinds of stuff...you name it. Sometimes there is a topic or we make fun of someone...learn about porting learn about fishing..you name it.
> 
> There is even some poetry every now and again.....
> 
> Its sort of like Sinefield...a thread about nothing. We have fun and learn a thing or two along the way. It helps if you dont like Husky..but we let Ron stay anyway.


----------



## chipherder

The topics vary, but the company is always great, and the wealth of knowledge here is astounding.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Mainly we talk about how Stihl's suck and pick on each other
> Oh yeh,,and how husky rules and cliff is from texas and Jerry is canadian and that sort of stuff.
> just read back a couple of pages and you'll get the idea
> oh yeh,,welcome..
> a poem about hor stihl sucks is a good intro also..
> now sit back and see what happens and you will get the idea
> welcome pete..


 
Ron is confused again, it happens all the time. What he means to say is that Stihls rule and the word Husqvarna is actually not a noun, it is actually a verb that means something like vomiting in Swedish. Pretty interesting. Huskies couldn't even make it past vomit in their own country.


----------



## caleath

We might have scared him off...you just have to be here to understand


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> We might have scared him off...you just have to be here to understand


 
He'll be back. I am pretty sure he is a buddy of Jerry's on here from the Pioneer thread.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


>


 
Good to see you in such a good mood.


----------



## caleath

cliff needs to go to bed...been a long day and I havent been sleeping good.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> We might have scared him off...you just have to be here to understand


 
JIM scared him off !!! LOL !

time to go change my depends after that and get into my PJ's with the pink kittie cats and the blue puppy dogs on em and the fuzzy feets that keep me warm and comfy at night ..


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> JIM scared him off !!! LOL !
> 
> time to go change my depends after that and get into my PJ's with the pink kittie cats and the blue puppy dogs on em and the fuzzy feets that keep me warm and comfy at night ..


 
I might have scared him a little, and Ron, if you are wearing those for PJs we need a pic. I have to have something to post in the funny joke and pic thread in the off the topic forum.


----------



## farrell

evening gentlemen. figured i would pop in and see whats new and exciting.


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> evening gentlemen. figured i would pop in and see whats new and exciting.


 
Hello Adam. Haven't seen you in awhile, I might have missed you. Been good and busy up here.

Night Cliff and Ron.


----------



## farrell

i have been busy workin and playin. tryin to scrape up money for a couple parts for my 372xp (it had a oops a month ago). havent cut much lately. went and bought a fiskars x25 and have split a little wood with it. and you jim?


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> i have been busy workin and playin. tryin to scrape up money for a couple parts for my 372xp (it had a oops a month ago). havent cut much lately. went and bought a fiskars x25 and have split a little wood with it. and you jim?


 
Lots of OT this spring, finishing BIL's house, getting farm equipment ready for haying, saw work, roofed the deck and am working on a new mill. It has been crazy, already looking forward to hunting season and the slow down.


----------



## farrell

i hear that. my family is waiting for planting and haying. helpin my brother with his deck. livin on one income blows, cant do much of nothin.


----------



## jimdad07

I know the feeling.


----------



## jimdad07

It's about that time for me. Have good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## farrell

anything else new? i gotta get my 372xp fixed. i really miss it. that saw is just unreal when felling and bucking.


----------



## tbone75

Dam I get back up and everyone went to bed :msp_sad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, cloudy but dry here this morning, just completed packing up for the trip, not much time as I have to be on the road by 8. 
I see Lawrence checked in, he won`t be scared off but has little time on his hands nowadays.
You all have a good safe weekend and I will check in Sunday evening if time allows.


----------



## RandyMac

Dang, how did it get this late so fast, crap.
Was hammering on a new chapter. I must say that I find some of my past behavior appalling and I would do most of it again, some of it sooner.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to hear you are still writing Randy, hope the book soon comes along.I want an autographed first copy so all the rest of you get in line...LOL


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to hear you are still writing Randy, hope the book soon comes along.I want an autographed first copy so all the rest of you get in line...LOL


 
Hah ha ha
I got so into it, I let a Pall Mall almost burn through my fingers.
There will be a couple dozen wood bound special editions, the rest will be plain.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Dang, how did it get this late so fast, crap.
> Was hammering on a new chapter. I must say that I find some of my past behavior appalling and I would do most of it again, some of it sooner.




HAHAHA!!! You don't sound remorseful or totally rehabilitated quite yet Randy!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Have a good weekend on your herbalist jaunt Jerry, supposed to be pretty good weather for an outing.

Looks like a lot of tilling and tractor work for me this weekend. Got to get all this farmer stuff out of the way so I can get to getting the boats ready to go in the water......THEN I can start the motorcycle work.....Somehow I'm missing winter ALREADY......Just put the wood in the stove....


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> HAHAHA!!! You don't sound remorseful or totally rehabilitated quite yet Randy!!!


 
Well, there is nothing that can be done about the past, what I did, I own. That applies to who I am now. Remorse, only for things left undone.


----------



## Cantdog

Yes Randy......I guess that could be said at all levels of existance.
You must be getting off work soon?


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> Yes Randy......I guess that could be said at all levels of existance.
> You must be getting off work soon?


 
Yep, all levels.
Out of here in an hour and a half, four days off, one on, then to the PNW GTG.

.....I had been eyeing this big DF snag for a couple days, it got uglier each time I looked at it. We would have gladly left it, but it was in the way, either fall it or risk hitting it with another tree. 
By the time I got to the point of falling it, the dammed thing had practically grown fangs and was just waiting for the unwary to pass by....


----------



## Cantdog

Is that from your chapter???


----------



## RandyMac

One of them.

The chapter I spent the last few weeks on was "Adventures in Sport Falling" aka "We left them where they fell"


----------



## Cantdog

Cool.......Hope to read more...are you going to publish??


----------



## RandyMac

Yes, I figure I am about a third of the way along. The more I write, the more things need attention. Not all that my fingers spew is fit for others to read, the spiders often talk among themselves.
I resurrected the Dead of Night/Spider thread, I had to Google it, the search feature isn't working.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I forgot to take other pictures of my 250 but here's a Haha! lol 
Thing has ton of compression 

Randy! just the man Im looking for!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I forgot to take other pictures of my 250 but here's a Haha! lol
> Thing has ton of compression
> 
> Randy! just the man Im looking for!


 
I think your in trouble Jacob!A woman with a broom & you with a saw?She will beat your butt! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I think your in trouble Jacob!A woman with a broom & you with a saw?She will beat your butt! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
HAHAHAHAHA Yea we thought you all would like this.


----------



## caleath

At least she is going to hit you with the soft end.


----------



## caleath

2nd page...bunch of slackers....I fixed the mower and mowed the yard. Had some chicken fried steak and taters....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> 2nd page...bunch of slackers....I fixed the mower and mowed the yard. Had some chicken fried steak and taters....


 
Slacker huh? Lol 
How hot is it down there cliff? its about 105 with humidity, And i have to weld and grind in it


----------



## tbone75

I did good today!Helped my nephew load up the rest of the mower junk.Another trailer load.Pulled a motor off another mower for the wood splitter.15HP electric start should do it.Picked strawberries and mashed them up for more jelly.Saved enough parts to fix another John Deere mower I got.That will make me 4 runners!I mow way to much grass!Man thats more than I have done in the last 4 days together LOL I will pay for it latter!But it sure felt good to do something!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> 2nd page...bunch of slackers....I fixed the mower and mowed the yard. Had some chicken fried steak and taters....


 
There you go again.Rub it in!I got left over pizza.I get some burgers on the grill later!


----------



## jimdad07

Check out what the scrap yard and that old dealer I yack about had for me today:














There is an Orange Turd in there that will be fixed and sold to buy a real saw with the proceeds.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Check out what the scrap yard and that old dealer I yack about had for me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an Orange Turd in there that will be fixed and sold to buy a real saw with the proceeds.


 
Thats a nice haul!!! All them saws and 2 kids to boot :hmm3grin2orange: And your going to sell a good saw to buy a junk saw?Whats the matter with you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cute kids!Must take after there Mom LOL


----------



## tbone75

Wouldn't happen to have a C9 in that bunch do you?


----------



## caleath

sweet jim..what all you got in there?


Sure is alot of orange turds in there....better get them out of there before they contaminate the herd


----------



## farrell

Nice haul jim! i know how much you hate them orange turds, you can send them my way or ill pick them up! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Looks like I might get hammered here tonight?Just call me slacker :biggrinbounce2: No not booze or any of that other stuff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks like I might get hammered here tonight?Just call me slacker :biggrinbounce2: No not booze or any of that other stuff :hmm3grin2orange:


 
YOUR not slackin John,the REST of em are !!
managed to sell a strimmer and a rototiller today 
get to eat MEAT this week !!
wanted to work on the old wright chainsaw more today ,got it to run yestday  but still needs a lot of work..


----------



## tbone75

OK you bunch of SLACKERS.Me and Ron the only ones around?Must be working on them creamsickles :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YOUR not slackin John,the REST of em are !!
> managed to sell a strimmer and a rototiller today
> get to eat MEAT this week !!
> wanted to work on the old wright chainsaw more today ,got it to run yestday  but still needs a lot of work..


 
Hey good deal Ron!I must have done something right?I got a ribeye on the grill tonight!Thought I was getting burgers?


----------



## Cantdog

Hey guys.......moved 20 cu.yds. of manure to day and tilled it in...another 5 in another garden in the morning.........went to a 70 yr olds birthday party to night.......lotsa good food and drink ,pretty beat now. Good haul on those saws Jim. Don't let these guys call those old homies turds OK??? Keep em in line....see ya in tha AM...


----------



## roncoinc

Uh Oh,,i went " out there " tonite 
bashed on a husky 346 thread 
to many mindless lemmings following the herd ...


----------



## tbone75

Ron say it aint so!You bashed a Husky?Go take your meds LOL


----------



## farrell

yeah i agree with Tbone! ron that hurt alittle:msp_unsure:


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas....sorry I was finishing up yard work....85 degrees at 8 pm...sucks.


----------



## caleath

I wonder if Jim is outside rolling around in his new saws.


----------



## farrell

that would be my guess!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey guys.......moved 20 cu.yds. of manure to day and tilled it in...another 5 in another garden in the morning.........went to a 70 yr olds birthday party to night.......lotsa good food and drink ,pretty beat now. Good haul on those saws Jim. Don't let these guys call those old homies turds OK??? Keep em in line....see ya in tha AM...


 
We dont run on Homies in here LOL Just stihls


----------



## caleath

There had better not be any Homelite bashing in here.


----------



## farrell

i think they are more like friendly jabs cliff


----------



## caleath

farrell said:


> i think they are more like friendly jabs cliff


 
I have more Homelites that Stihls.


----------



## farrell

caleath said:


> I have more Homelites that Stihls.


 
i see that. hows life treatin you?


----------



## caleath

Not too bad...dreading the heat. Its gonna be freakin unbearable before too long.


----------



## caleath

I see tbone...hows the back


----------



## tbone75

Have a very very bad time getting on here tonight?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Have a very very bad time getting on here tonight?


 
Not me...


I wonder where the rest are. Jerry is probably tied up with the herb finders.


----------



## jimdad07

Give me a few minutes to catch up. I just put most of the 120si together from the parts saw I bought for it today.


----------



## chipherder

Good evening gentlemen, how is everyone tonight?


----------



## caleath

Here are some more saw freaks...


----------



## jimdad07

I been rolling around in those saws. There is only one Orange Turd in that pile, it will be fixed and sold. I don't even want to cut a block with it, don't want to ruin my outlook on life just yet. It is a 650 btw. There is a C-9 in there that will become a dedicated milling saw. John I will search out a good cylinder. I might be able to find one out at that old guys shop where I got most of those today. There is a XL-700 in there that looks like it's going to be fun to have in the collection. The one box of orange parts is actually a SD 116si that I am using as a parts saw for my 120si. There are a few Promac 610s in there as well. Mary is going to have a field day with the Macs.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I see tbone...hows the back


 
Back sucks as usual LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Back sucks as usual LOL


 
You could always strap some 2x4s to your back for extra support, make it more rigid.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I been rolling around in those saws. There is only one Orange Turd in that pile, it will be fixed and sold. I don't even want to cut a block with it, don't want to ruin my outlook on life just yet. It is a 650 btw. There is a C-9 in there that will become a dedicated milling saw. John I will search out a good cylinder. I might be able to find one out at that old guys shop where I got most of those today. There is a XL-700 in there that looks like it's going to be fun to have in the collection. The one box of orange parts is actually a SD 116si that I am using as a parts saw for my 120si. There are a few Promac 610s in there as well. Mary is going to have a field day with the Macs.


 
Very nice haul again Jim !


----------



## caleath

Nice stuff Jim....

Pm are big blocks of yellow turd 

What is that Husky?


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> I been rolling around in those saws. There is only one Orange Turd in that pile, it will be fixed and sold. I don't even want to cut a block with it, don't want to ruin my outlook on life just yet. It is a 650 btw. There is a C-9 in there that will become a dedicated milling saw. John I will search out a good cylinder. I might be able to find one out at that old guys shop where I got most of those today. There is a XL-700 in there that looks like it's going to be fun to have in the collection. The one box of orange parts is actually a SD 116si that I am using as a parts saw for my 120si. There are a few Promac 610s in there as well. Mary is going to have a field day with the Macs.


 
Sounds like a nice bunch of saws you got.


----------



## caleath

The bottom sure fell out of this place


----------



## jimdad07

That Husky is a 650. It is stinking my shop up just sitting outside the door of the place. That one was saved for me at the scrapyard. I am looking forward to getting into the old Homelites there.


----------



## chipherder

I bought a new 660R today. Probably won't do anything to liven the place up, but I'm pretty excited.


----------



## caleath

Sounds neat Chip...



Jim I dont see the 650 anywhere online?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Sounds neat Chip...
> 
> 
> 
> Jim I dont see the 650 anywhere online?


 
I might have the wrong info, I don't know crap about Huskies, it might be a 65.


----------



## jimdad07

It is a 65.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I might have the wrong info, I don't know crap about Huskies, it might be a 65.


 
Now how do you know you don't like them :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Now how do you know you don't like them :hmm3grin2orange:


 
[email protected]$$, I know I don't like them because they smell funny.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

chipherder said:


> I bought a new 660R today. Probably won't do anything to liven the place up, but I'm pretty excited.


 
I am very sorry I missed this post Chip. You are one of the luckiest saw geeks I know today. That is an awesome saw and you will be able to mill just about anything you want with it. Great score. I'll give you an Orange Turd and a Mini-mac for it. Good job and great choice.


----------



## caleath

I can smell the stink from here Jim. Take that thing out and throw it in the lake.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I can smell the stink from here Jim. Take that thing out and throw it in the lake.


 
I was thinking of using it for a septic tank lid (or part of one) but I wouldn't want to ruin good sewage.


----------



## caleath

Now if that was a 394/395 well we would be having a talk.


----------



## jimdad07

If it was one of those I would have to paint to disguise it to look like an older Dolmar or Stihl just so I wouldn't have to face the shame of having one. This saw looks beefy enough, but it just doesn't crank my tractor.


----------



## caleath

Yeah Jim...I would have to harass you for life.


What other Homelites did you get.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Yeah Jim...I would have to harass you for life.
> 
> 
> What other Homelites did you get.


 
Not quite sure. I have to look up a couple of model #'s. There is one out there that is bigger than the C-9 I brought home. You ought to feel the compression on that XL-700. I bet that one will be a torque monster. I did get a Super XL-12 in the mix as well. I kind of like these old Homies. Have to keep in mind the one project saw at a time theory.


----------



## caleath

I got a yucky Dolmar I might have to trade away to you:msp_smile:


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I got a yucky Dolmar I might have to trade away to you:msp_smile:


 
You have my attention. I do love my Dollies. My favorite saw by far.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> You have my attention. I do love my Dollies. My favorite saw by far.


 
I did get that 122s running you know.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I did get that 122s running you know.


 
I know you did. I might have to get something up this way running that would be worthy of a trade. I meant it when I said you had my attention.


----------



## jimdad07

Perhaps a 77cc Homelite XL-700?


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Perhaps a 77cc Homelite XL-700?


 
Now you have my attention....whats it look like...I found one online and its blue.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Now you have my attention....whats it look like...I found one online and its blue.


 
This one is blue, it might have some red as well. I know they had some that were mixed. I have to get into it to see what is wrong with it. My luck will be that it has no spark. It has wicked compression. If I get a chance tomorrow, I will take a closer look at it.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> This one is blue, it might have some red as well. I know they had some that were mixed. I have to get into it to see what is wrong with it. My luck will be that it has no spark. It has wicked compression. If I get a chance tomorrow, I will take a closer look at it.


 
I will see about gettin a video up for you tomorrow. I am beat and time for bed.


----------



## jimdad07

Sounds good Cliff. I'll try to give you a holler tomorrow sometime. Time for me to hit the sack too.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I wonder if Jim is outside rolling around in his new saws.


 
LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

now that right there was some durned funny !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i see jim in now collecting mini mac's ?? plenty in those pix !


----------



## roncoinc

I feel sorry for Cliffy,all that heat and i see this moring Texas is ranked #3 state most at risk for disasters !

Here we expect a high temp of 71 deg  clear blue skies and sunshine.

Sold the creamsickle turd i had $10 into for $165 friday,,yestday a rototiller i had $25 into for $125,,a free strimmer for $75... 
going to buy a real good steak today !!

only got one nasty reply after bashing the 346,,nice saw but i get SO sick of hearing all the hype..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning all.


 
Mornin Jayson


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Mornin Jayson


 

How are you Raymond?


----------



## tbone75

Good morning had some nasty storms last night.Kept loosing the elect.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I feel sorry for Cliffy,all that heat and i see this moring Texas is ranked #3 state most at risk for disasters !
> 
> Here we expect a high temp of 71 deg  clear blue skies and sunshine.
> 
> Sold the creamsickle turd i had $10 into for $165 friday,,yestday a rototiller i had $25 into for $125,,a free strimmer for $75...
> going to buy a real good steak today !!
> 
> only got one nasty reply after bashing the 346,,nice saw but i get SO sick of hearing all the hype..


 
You did very good Ron!


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> I feel sorry for Cliffy,all that heat and i see this moring Texas is ranked #3 state most at risk for disasters !
> 
> Here we expect a high temp of 71 deg  clear blue skies and sunshine.
> 
> Sold the creamsickle turd i had $10 into for $165 friday,,yestday a rototiller i had $25 into for $125,,a free strimmer for $75...
> going to buy a real good steak today !!
> 
> only got one nasty reply after bashing the 346,,nice saw but i get SO sick of hearing all the hype..


 
Good job Ron...I get tired of the hype too.

Yep we get our fair share of the bad stuff. Not to mention the heat. 

Have a good steak Ron.


----------



## caleath

slackers


----------



## tbone75

I aint the slacker.This web site is!Takes me half an hour just to get this far?How can I pick on you stihl lovers if I can't get on!:bang:


----------



## caleath

John we need to get you some hi speed internet brother.

I saw you poking your head around in the Homelite area.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> now that right there was some durned funny !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i see jim in now collecting mini mac's ?? plenty in those pix !


 
They don't stay here long Ron, Mary gets those. The parts off of those sell faster than any of them. Can't even sell a whole one. This site was down on my end most of the day I have been trying to id a couple of them Homies I picked up. I did get that 120si running and made a few cuts with it. I really like it. Pretty soon I am going to have to have Mary take some video and prove my work. That saw is impressive.


----------



## kooky

hi guys new here just trying to navigate this ste its harder to navigate ,than start my 076 av lol it runs sweet


----------



## dancan

kooky said:


> hi guys new here just trying to navigate this ste its harder to navigate ,than start my 076 av lol it runs sweet


 

Welcome Aboard !
Have fun poking around the site , we have several members from down under so if your thick skinned you'll fit right in :msp_biggrin: !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll Watch this! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff is having trouble logging on, I'm thinking that John is as well. Cliff is not happy about this.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Cliff is having trouble logging on, I'm thinking that John is as well. Cliff is not happy about this.


 
Oh boy i told him to he had to type it in on the keyboard, old fart is prolly using a pen trying to write his username&pass


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Oh boy i told him to he had to type it in on the keyboard, old fart is prolly using a pen trying to write his username&pass


 
Are you trying to say that is Depends are distracting him?:hmm3grin2orange: That's not very nice Jacob.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Are you trying to say that is Depends are distracting him?:hmm3grin2orange: That's not very nice Jacob.


 
...Didnt know he wore them on his head? I guess its to keep all the crap in lol.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> ...Didnt know he wore them on his head? I guess its to keep all the crap in lol.


 
Not even here to defend himself...looks like it's youi and me pal. What's new in Jacob land today?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Not even here to defend himself...looks like it's youi and me pal. What's new in Jacob land today?


 
Haha its so funny.. I guess i better throw myself in my own hole before he throws me in lol. 

Not much, I got that 647 Sears saw, and a mac 250. I seen the haul you got. That homelite kinda looks like a C91? Have any other close up pics?


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Haha its so funny.. I guess i better throw myself in my own hole before he throws me in lol.
> 
> Not much, I got that 647 Sears saw, and a mac 250. I seen the haul you got. That homelite kinda looks like a C91? Have any other close up pics?


 
I ended up with five Homelites I am going to keep for projects. One I might try to trade off with Cliff after it is running purty and all fixed up for that 122s he has, I say might. There is a C-9 in the bunch as well as one that is even bigger than the C-9 but it is pretty much a clunker, the crank bearings are set up and the cylinder is gone plus the piston was puked out pretty good.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> I ended up with five Homelites I am going to keep for projects. One I might try to trade off with Cliff after it is running purty and all fixed up for that 122s he has, I say might. There is a C-9 in the bunch as well as one that is even bigger than the C-9 but it is pretty much a clunker, the crank bearings are set up and the cylinder is gone plus the piston was puked out pretty good.


 

I seen that bigger yeller saw in there wat was that?


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I seen that bigger yeller saw in there wat was that?


 
There are a few PM610's in there that I gave to my wife for her parts store on ebay. I am not a Mac fan by any means. As far as the Homies go, I kind of like the style of them. I was at least able to get my ported 120si running today. That felt great.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to head for bed. Cliff if you get on here at all, my phone died on me. I never plug the darn thing in on the weekends. Have a good day tomorrow Jacob.


----------



## roncoinc

AHA !! i see the site maintainance is done,finally 

Jim,if Mary needs more parts saws let me know,got a bunch.


----------



## barneyrb

Cliff has been sending me text messages and when he finally makes it back you guys are gonna be in trouble for talking about him when he aint here. Yeah he prob is using a pen to write on the screen, wonder it the white out is doing it's job too?????

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

I see how you guys are...Jacob is out of the will now. 

I am not sure if I will be able to get online when I get home. None of the 3 computers at home will work. I get the same message that they are still preforming site mtc. Phone does the same thing.

I will try this computer at home tonight and see if it works.


I should have known better than to leave you guys to your own devices.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Hah ha ha
> I got so into it, I let a Pall Mall almost burn through my fingers.
> There will be a couple dozen wood bound special editions, the rest will be plain.


 
Well wood bound and autographed,..I won`t settle for nothin less,..just send me the bill.


----------



## caleath

Hey Jerry, have a good weekend?


----------



## pioneerguy600

The site was offline all of Sunday afternoon and evening, still off this morning, said it was down for maintenance and to check back in in a couple of hours. Checked in just after 4 pm and its back up. 
I had a great time this weekend and learned a lot, it will take me weeks to get it all organized and printed into my binder. The overnight stay was a very nice part of this trip. Met another avid canoe paddler that knows a few of my top paddling friends from our marathon canoe paddling days. Will have to work in a few paddling outings with him using some of my competition canoes.
Got to get over to the shop and install new seals in a 254 for a young friend of mine that needs the saw badly, he is cutting out the road right of way we are building. Be back in an hour or so.


----------



## caleath

Ura busy boy...hopefully we can all get caught up tonight. I was almost having withdrawals last night.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey guys. Have to take some close up pics tonight of a couple saws and maybe progress pic of the new saw mill. I do a little here and a little there on stuff like that.


----------



## caleath

Ok I can get online now...I dont understand whats going on...hopefully it will keep working.


----------



## chipherder

pioneerguy600 said:


> The site was offline all of Sunday afternoon and evening, still off this morning, said it was down for maintenance and to check back in in a couple of hours. Checked in just after 4 pm and its back up.
> I had a great time this weekend and learned a lot, it will take me weeks to get it all organized and printed into my binder. The overnight stay was a very nice part of this trip. Met another avid canoe paddler that knows a few of my top paddling friends from our marathon canoe paddling days. Will have to work in a few paddling outings with him using some of my competition canoes.
> Got to get over to the shop and install new seals in a 254 for a young friend of mine that needs the saw badly, he is cutting out the road right of way we are building. Be back in an hour or so.


 
Hi guys, glad the site's back up.
Jerry I didn't know you were a canoe enthusiast, that's pretty neat.
I don't have a canoe but am almost finished building two wooden sea kyaks. Hope to get them out this summer if there's time.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Cal.: Thanks for the link. (inbox is full)


----------



## caleath

67L36Driver said:


> Cal.: Thanks for the link. (inbox is full)


 
sorry about that...good luck with the bearing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

chipherder said:


> Hi guys, glad the site's back up.
> Jerry I didn't know you were a canoe enthusiast, that's pretty neat.
> I don't have a canoe but am almost finished building two wooden sea kyaks. Hope to get them out this summer if there's time.


 
I am in a canoe as much as possible while on the water, grew up in them and have covered very long distances in them. One trip was 14 days and another 22 days. I would like to do the Yukon challenge before I get too old to participate. I have never been in a kayak,..I fear if I ever did get in one and go that I would never want to get into a canoe again. I can paddle 14 hrs a day alone or do 5-6 hr races paddling tandem,..just need a very good partner...LOL


----------



## caleath

Jerry I have done a few trips...but no where near that long.


----------



## jimdad07

Canoeing sure is fun, and not just on the water either:hmm3grin2orange:. I have a 14' complete with pontoons, but those are more of a pain to set up. I even have a little carry n' cruise motor for it that doesn't get used much but it is perfect for tooling around some of the bays up here on the river. I prefer to go up into the Adirondaks for that kind thing anyway.


----------



## chipherder

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am in a canoe as much as possible while on the water, grew up in them and have covered very long distances in them. One trip was 14 days and another 22 days. I would like to do the Yukon challenge before I get too old to participate. I have never been in a kayak,..I fear if I ever did get in one and go that I would never want to get into a canoe again. I can paddle 14 hrs a day alone or do 5-6 hr races paddling tandem,..just need a very good partner...LOL


 
That's pretty impressive, you have covered some serious distances, and races as well. You're a man of many talents.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well that 254 was a bust, I checked it over for him a couple weeks ago, told him it needed seals and he said that he would get them and put them in himself. He evidently kept running the saw, cooked the piston and it has less than 100 lbs comp cold. I took the muffler off and the piston does not look scored but I can rock it back and forth, front to back over 25 thou., got some serious clearance there.
I pulled the plug and it was almost white on the insulator, carb was set very rich but just couldn`t keep up with the air infiltration around the seals. When I pulled the seals they were both baked, there was over .015 clearance between the lips and the crank and both radial compression springs had fallen off the inner recess of the seal. When I pulled the recoil off there was so much sawdust and oil impacted in around the flywheel that I could not see the coil, only the rough outline around the flywheel could be seen , the cylinder fins were chock full and the flywheel fins were over half choked between them. Not much cooling going on there...LOL


----------



## caleath

Most of my trips have been with scouts....I would like to do a 50 mile canoe trip with them before Nathan makes Eagle Scout. Not too many places around here that you can do that anymore.


Lower Mountain Fork River | TravelOK.com - Oklahoma's Official Travel & Tourism Site


This is the area that we take the scouts to locally.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well that 254 was a bust, I checked it over for him a couple weeks ago, told him it needed seals and he said that he would get them and put them in himself. He evidently kept running the saw, cooked the piston and it has less than 100 lbs comp cold. I took the muffler off and the piston does not look scored but I can rock it back and forth, front to back over 25 thou., got some serious clearance there.
> I pulled the plug and it was almost white on the insulator, carb was set very rich but just couldn`t keep up with the air infiltration around the seals. When I pulled the seals they were both baked, there was over .015 clearance between the lips and the crank and both radial compression springs had fallen off the inner recess of the seal. When I pulled the recoil off there was so much sawdust and oil impacted in around the flywheel that I could not see the coil, only the rough outline around the flywheel could be seen , the cylinder fins were chock full and the flywheel fins were over half choked between them. Not much cooling going on there...LOL


 

254? sounds like he might be a bit hard on that saw.


----------



## chipherder

Looks really nice except for the rapids, I'm a big chicken.


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> Looks really nice except for the rapids, I'm a big chicken.


 
They werent too bad. If they let water out of the dam...it gets exiting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Jerry I have done a few trips...but no where near that long.


 
If you ever get a chance look up The Great Slave Lake up in the Yukon Territories. Find where the MacKenzie river flows out from the lake and then follow that river down to Tuktuoyaktuk,...its quite a long ways.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> 254? sounds like he might be a bit hard on that saw.


 
Its a 30 year old Husqvarna 254 XP that has been a pulpwood saw for most of its life and owned by the young fellows uncle before he bough it from him for cheap. Just a worn out POS now .


----------



## caleath

I sure am glad to be able to get back on....I was bored last night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Most of my trips have been with scouts....I would like to do a 50 mile canoe trip with them before Nathan makes Eagle Scout. Not too many places around here that you can do that anymore.
> 
> 
> Lower Mountain Fork River | TravelOK.com - Oklahoma's Official Travel & Tourism Site
> 
> 
> This is the area that we take the scouts to locally.


 
50 miles, just a day trip...LOL


----------



## caleath

Oh well it sounds like that saw had a long life.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> 50 miles, just a day trip...LOL


 
Remember what I am working with here Jerry...I do good to get them away from the electronics....much less than doing a little hard work.


----------



## caleath

I am going out to do a bit of saw work...back in an hour or so.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Oh well it sounds like that saw had a long life.


 
Likely about wore out when Matt got it from his uncle. He might want to trade it in on a better saw instead of finding a replacement P&C for it. The 254`s were legend up here among pulpers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Remember what I am working with here Jerry...I do good to get them away from the electronics....much less than doing a little hard work.


 
I know,..just stirrin the pot...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Canoeing sure is fun, and not just on the water either:hmm3grin2orange:. I have a 14' complete with pontoons, but those are more of a pain to set up. I even have a little carry n' cruise motor for it that doesn't get used much but it is perfect for tooling around some of the bays up here on the river. I prefer to go up into the Adirondaks for that kind thing anyway.


 
A canoe can be sailed down wind fairly easily, we often rigged sails from two poles sort of travis rod style using a blanket/ sheet for a sail and it sure beats paddling.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We used 22' canoes on the long trips, a 17-19 ' canoe is very nice to paddle in almost any lake or river.


----------



## chipherder

I need to break out the fs250 and work on the neighbors yard for a while. No one has lived there for six months and the grass is waist high. I mowed mine today and it makes theirs look even worse.


----------



## caleath

back I have a video coming for jim


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> back I have a video coming for jim


 
Dolmar 122S?


----------



## caleath

Here is a link...it wont let me put it in here

YouTube - ‪060611194739‬&rlm;


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like its running well, how does it pull chain in wood?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like its running well, how does it pull chain in wood?


 
I does ok ...I expected more but its 30 plus years old.

This website is hosed up...I had to switch computers again. I dont know what they did ...but its jacked up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I does ok ...I expected more but its 30 plus years old.
> 
> This website is hosed up...I had to switch computers again. I dont know what they did ...but its jacked up.


 
LOL,..yea I know, I had to change computers to watch that video...LOL


----------



## caleath

I bet that Dolmar was a cat daddy in its day. The handle bar angle is just way wrong for me...not sure why but it feels strange.


----------



## tbone75

Hi guys.First time I have got on for 2 days?Got the wood from Ron today!Looks good so far.I will slice it up and see what I get?Thanks Ron


----------



## roncoinc

Ok all you slackers,,,i been busy doin saw stuff while y'all been goofin off !!

saw a CL ad for a makita for $50,,,emailed and he said get it tonite for $35,,so i did 
original chain still on it 
this has got to be the best little limbing saw ever made..
started rite up,runs great !!
now THIS is german engineering at it's finest !!


----------



## roncoinc

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/FgDimvOxu4A" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## caleath

Tbone its been a mess....I am just about to the point of giving up.


Ron nice find brother...what model Dolmar is that?


----------



## caleath

Thanks ron..

They are telling me its a Dns issue...I dont know why I have to change my settings to get online...doesnt make sense.


----------



## roncoinc

Gotta go look at these in the mornin 
I aint gonna pay THAT price but we got along good and a trade may happen..

Lot of Chainsaws and 1 Weed Wacker


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Gotta go look at these in the mornin
> I aint gonna pay THAT price but we got along good and a trade may happen..
> 
> Lot of Chainsaws and 1 Weed Wacker


 
Good looking lot there Ron...whats that big saw in the front?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Tbone its been a mess....I am just about to the point of giving up.
> 
> 
> Ron nice find brother...what model Dolmar is that?


 
I need high speed stuff!But can't get it where I live yet.Must be to far out in the sticks LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is a nice little Makita you found there Ron,..makes a real nice limbing saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Good looking lot there Ron...whats that big saw in the front?


 
Looks like a big bradley geardrive sold through Sears.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Gotta go look at these in the mornin
> I aint gonna pay THAT price but we got along good and a trade may happen..
> 
> Lot of Chainsaws and 1 Weed Wacker


 
Nice mess of saws!Hope you get them Ron


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> looks like a big bradley geardrive sold through sears.


 
bingo !!!!


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> Nice mess of saws!Hope you get them Ron


 
So do I, seems worth it just for the gear drive.


----------



## caleath

Nice big saw ...I am so frustrated

Ron how do I set this cashe thing up in Vista.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Nice big saw ...I am so frustrated
> 
> Ron how do I set this cashe thing up in Vista.


 
get the free version..

Glary Utilities - Award Winning System Optimizer and Registry Cleaner | Glarysoft
i put it on every computer i sell..


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Nice big saw ...I am so frustrated
> 
> Ron how do I set this cashe thing up in Vista.


 
Vista is like a stihl,,sucks...
want windows 7 ??
end of problems..


----------



## caleath

I have used that before....what do i need to run


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night guys, got a long day tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Nice big saw ...I am so frustrated
> 
> Ron how do I set this cashe thing up in Vista.


 
Vista uses a cache on chip,another in memory another on the hard drive,and can use a USB drive to cache the rest..
worst OS they put out since ME.. (mellenium)


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good night guys, got a long day tomorrow.


 
Nite Jerry.Have a good one!


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Vista uses a cache on chip,another in memory another on the hard drive,and can use a USB drive to cache the rest..
> worst OS they put out since ME.. (mellenium)


 
I hadnt had any trouble until now


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I have used that before....what do i need to run


 
Oh man cliff,everything i would say..
will try to get win 7 in the mail in a few days if you can wait..


----------



## RandyMac

7 rocks.

I'm having problems with the site, glitchy to say the least.


----------



## roncoinc

Yyyaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## caleath

I will have to figure out something to get it on the computer..the drive went bad a long time ago.


----------



## caleath

That worked ron back on my computer...

I had that utility on my computer already. I need to get another cd rom for this laptop


----------



## caleath

for as hi tech a job as i have I hate to mess with personal computers...

So what did you think of the Dolmar video?


----------



## caleath

Man everyone fall asleep?


----------



## tbone75

I am just catching up LOL 2 days I missed a lot!


----------



## caleath

Yeah john its been tough.


I see lots of folks down at the bottom...I guess they are gone.


----------



## tbone75

I haven't touched a saw for 3 days!Did make more jelly LOL Go in tomorrow to get wired up.Sure hope this zaper thing works?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Yeah john its been tough.
> 
> 
> I see lots of folks down at the bottom...I guess they are gone.


 
I have been so bored without AS LOL No one to pick on!


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I haven't touched a saw for 3 days!Did make more jelly LOL Go in tomorrow to get wired up.Sure hope this zaper thing works?


 
I worked on a turd today...my hands still stink....pos junk.....


took a video of the dolmar for jim


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I worked on a turd today...my hands still stink....pos junk.....
> 
> 
> took a video of the dolmar for jim


 
Seen that!Hes going to after that one LOL


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Seen that!Hes going to after that one LOL


 
Not sure if he will...it will depend on what he offers up...


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I have been so bored without AS LOL No one to pick on!


 
me too


----------



## caleath

chip did you run your new saw yet?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Not sure if he will...it will depend on what he offers up...


 
Checked on the Homelite thread.I know what your after LOL Can't blame you a bit!


----------



## caleath

I really want a big 100 cc homelite


----------



## caleath

time for me to go to bed...cya guys tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I really want a big 100 cc homelite


 
Can't blame you for that.Fun to play with but to heavy to use much for me.This C9 is to much for me if I ever get it running?


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> chip did you run your new saw yet?


 
Just a few times to get some heat cycles on it. Trimmed the limiter tabs yesterday and took it to the shop because they said they would tune it with a tach if I did the tabs. I think he actually did it by ear but it sounds good, breaks into a two stroke but not screaming its heart out. Hope I did okay.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> time for me to go to bed...cya guys tomorrow.


 
Night Cliff


----------



## chipherder

Night all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, been wet overnight but clearing off and drying up now. Might get some outside work done up today. Got to find the young fella a good working small saw out of the herd, a 115 or 116 Sachs Dolmar should fit the bill.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning all, been wet overnight but clearing off and drying up now. Might get some outside work done up today. Got to find the young fella a good working small saw out of the herd, a 115 or 116 Sachs Dolmar should fit the bill.


 
Morning Jerry...looks like I can get online again today. Gonna be near 100 today. I cant wait.:msp_sad:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all. Site was down last night. So i started studying for my permit test today! lol Wish me luck! (And all the pedestrians! lol)
Gonna be hot here today not looking forward to it!


----------



## roncoinc

High 80's here today but humidity not bad.
Have to swing around town this mornin and pick up a free saw..
Then down the road to look at those i posted on last nite.
then make it to my 11am VA appointment.
home and help load and deliver two cord of wood.
variouse other things to do thrown in the mix as i can get to them,,glad i dont have a job !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Oh yea i also got 2 free saws yesterday. A 10-10 that is locked up I think, and another mini mac. Ill get Cliffs address and send all mine to him lol


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Oh yea i also got 2 free saws yesterday. A 10-10 that is locked up I think, and another mini mac. Ill get Cliffs address and send all mine to him lol


 
You are only 6 hours away..dont make me come up there.


Good luck on your test...and I will say a prayer for all the folks that live around you.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> You are only 6 hours away..dont make me come up there.
> 
> 
> Good luck on your test...and I will say a prayer for all the folks that live around you.


 
:agree2:


----------



## tbone75

Hot one here today too.95 and chance of storms.Off to the Dr. about 2pm today.In a couple days I will be doing back flips!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> High 80's here today but humidity not bad.
> Have to swing around town this mornin and pick up a free saw..
> Then down the road to look at those i posted on last nite.
> then make it to my 11am VA appointment.
> home and help load and deliver two cord of wood.
> variouse other things to do thrown in the mix as i can get to them,,glad i dont have a job !!


 
I can't see how you would fit a job in there? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

OL takes off in the morning for MA. 5 nights and 6 days. I like quiet LOL I do cook so I wont starve  I should be able to get some saw work done in between grass mowing.As long as the zapper works?


----------



## tbone75

Ok you bunch of SLACKERS !!!! Off to the Dr.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Ok you bunch of SLACKERS !!!! Off to the Dr.


 
Have fun 

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> Ok you bunch of SLACKERS !!!! Off to the Dr.


 
Good luck at the Dr. Hope to see some backflips this afternoon


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> Good luck at the Dr. Hope to see some backflips this afternoon


 
That I would pay tp see

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## caleath

Where are all the slackers...I expected to see Jim in here at some point.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just getting in myself, stuffing my face with roast chicken and all the fixings, good thing its a 10 lb one as there wont be much left for a couple sandwiches when I am through with it.
And I got a Stihl to work on,..Yaaaaaay!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hope that zapper works out great for John,..having back problems really sucks.


----------



## jimdad07

I'm here but not for long. Sorry about last night. I ended up working on the mill until about 10:30 last night after planting onions and beans in the garden. Had to be up by 4:00am so I crashed to be able to get out of bed on time. Working at the BIL's house trying to get it livable by the end of this week. Hopefully I can get some pics on tonight. Check you guys later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Your a busy fella Jim,..thanks for stopping by.


----------



## caleath

Chicken sounds good cya latet jim

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

Back again, boy needed a bathroom break. There isn't one working yet down at the BIL's house. Good news is that the BIL has kicked it up a notch the last two weeks and has been down there working like someone is cracking the whip real hard. Good to finally see it.


----------



## tbone75

What a fedup day.Got to the Drs. They couldn't put my zapper in!Inssurance hasen't approved it yet?Now why didn't they call me and tell me not to come in!50 miles there and then my truck wouldn't start!Dam found on road dead POS!Had to have it towed home that cost me a 100.oo even with allstate motorist insc.Would have been 200.oo so it did help.All the Dr. said is I have some bad nerve damage.Like I didn't know that! DUH... So now i get to suffer 2 more months till my next appt!!! He did give me some other kind of pain pills?Don't know what yet?Can't read his writing.To late to get it filled tonight.i will get some video of the back flips in a couple months so you guy can have god laugh or I hurt myself :hmm3grin2orange: Not to mention I took 2 xanax when I got there like they told me to do.Then they tell me they can't can't do it today.So there I am 3 sheets to the wind and not a care in the world  for no good reason?Still feel like i am drunk  i know just relax and enjoy it


----------



## Cantdog

Gee that sucks John!!! What an inconsiderate ass....just what a guy with a bad back wants to do is ride 100 miles round trip for nothing.... not to mention the cost of gas...and the rest of it...


I haven't been able to get on at all since Sat or Sun... got a couple of different messages but seems to be back up now.....


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> What a fedup day.Got to the Drs. They couldn't put my zapper in!Inssurance hasen't approved it yet?Now why didn't they call me and tell me not to come in!50 miles there and then my truck wouldn't start!Dam found on road dead POS!Had to have it towed home that cost me a 100.oo even with allstate motorist insc.Would have been 200.oo so it did help.All the Dr. said is I have some bad nerve damage.Like I didn't know that! DUH... So now i get to suffer 2 more months till my next appt!!! He did give me some other kind of pain pills?Don't know what yet?Can't read his writing.To late to get it filled tonight.i will get some video of the back flips in a couple months so you guy can have god laugh or I hurt myself :hmm3grin2orange: Not to mention I took 2 xanax when I got there like they told me to do.Then they tell me they can't can't do it today.So there I am 3 sheets to the wind and not a care in the world  for no good reason?Still feel like i am drunk  i know just relax and enjoy it


 
That just isn't right, they should have had the courtesy to call and cancel before you went through all that. If it had been the other way around they probably would have charged you for a missed appointment.


----------



## jimdad07

Sorry to hear that John, if you want to post an address to this qua....I mean doctor, maybe we can all get together and cut down all his trees.


----------



## jimdad07

Here is what I have done on the mill so far, like I said it's not much but I am taking my time and thinking it through very carefully and working at it in "spare" time. Picture an axel about 5' from the back end, a tongue that runs the length of the base and three RV leveling scissor jacks down each side of it. That's what the base will look like when it is done.


----------



## chipherder

That looks great, I was hoping you would show us what you're doing with the mill. Looks very strong..


----------



## jimdad07

Here is the mystery Homelite. Like I posted before, the numbers are lot# F7215 and I think it is a UT# below that that reads 101354. It is a big saw with good compression but it is missing some parts here and there.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What a fedup day.Got to the Drs. They couldn't put my zapper in!Inssurance hasen't approved it yet?Now why didn't they call me and tell me not to come in!50 miles there and then my truck wouldn't start!Dam found on road dead POS!Had to have it towed home that cost me a 100.oo even with allstate motorist insc.Would have been 200.oo so it did help.All the Dr. said is I have some bad nerve damage.Like I didn't know that! DUH... So now i get to suffer 2 more months till my next appt!!! He did give me some other kind of pain pills?Don't know what yet?Can't read his writing.To late to get it filled tonight.i will get some video of the back flips in a couple months so you guy can have god laugh or I hurt myself :hmm3grin2orange: Not to mention I took 2 xanax when I got there like they told me to do.Then they tell me they can't can't do it today.So there I am 3 sheets to the wind and not a care in the world  for no good reason?Still feel like i am drunk  i know just relax and enjoy it


 
Hey John ?/ whatcha doin tomorrow ??

i know !!!
makin a PITA of yourself !!
spend some time on the phone,call INS co. , #####,,call DR. #####,,repeat with diff reason for #####in everytime !!
then call AAA and get thier policy,after a year 300 mi free towing..
remember,,friends dont let friends drive fords 
think about it,,owning a ford is like owning a stihl,,you just happen to own the most popular POS !!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Here is what I have done on the mill so far, like I said it's not much but I am taking my time and thinking it through very carefully and working at it in "spare" time. Picture an axel about 5' from the back end, a tongue that runs the length of the base and three RV leveling scissor jacks down each side of it. That's what the base will look like when it is done.


 
IT'S ORANGE !!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sorry to hear about your ordeal John,..we go through the same thing up here with the hospitals and doctors. If you have a procedure scheduled you can go to the hospital and fill out all the paperwork 4-6 hrs before the procedure is scheduled to be done, then sit there and wait to see if they can get to you that day. You wait all day and if they don`t get to you then you get to go home and get to come back the next day and do it all over again. This can go on for several days to a week or more and it matters not if you live on the same block as the hospital or travel 2-300 miles to get there, they just take you when they get around to it.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Here is the mystery Homelite. Like I posted before, the numbers are lot# F7215 and I think it is a UT# below that that reads 101354. It is a big saw with good compression but it is missing some parts here and there.


 
Homelite 450.


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks Ron, I thought it was a bigger saw than that, that thing is huge. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jimdad07

PS: I do have one that is a lot smaller than that that looks just like it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That frame is coming along well Jim, looks like it will be quite strong. Those shelving legs are really useful for making projects like yours and usually we get them for free.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That frame is coming along well Jim, looks like it will be quite strong. Those shelving legs are really useful for making projects like yours and usually we get them for free.


 
The free is the best part. The other good part is that the steel is a decent gauge but just thin enough to mig. I am enjoying the project. Have been working on it by the driveway after dark with the flood light that hits the driveway.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hear you on the free part,..I like getting free stuff. This is cleanup week in our area, I got a call from an ex long haul truckdriver saying he had some stuff that was too good to throw out. When I got there he had over 300' of binder chains, hooks on both ends of pieces of 3/8" welded chain 20' long or longer up to 50' each and 25 chain binders, cinch type and four ratchet type. There was also 20 lengths of angle iron 8-10' long and of different widths and thicknesses. Two 5 gallon buckets chock full of brand new bolts and nuts of various diameters and lengths, mostly 1/4", 5/16", 3/8" 7/16" all from 1" long up to 3" long. All good stuff to squirrel away for future projects


----------



## jimdad07

That's great Jerry. That's the kind of stuff we are always using on the farm here. You cannot ever have too much of that kind of thing kicking around.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You bet,..that kind of stuff comes in handy. He says he will dig out some of those big heavy rubberized tarps that are used to cover open loads on high deck trailers, those things will also come in handy. He will soon be selling his place and moving into a retirement home.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry to hear about your ordeal John,..we go through the same thing up here with the hospitals and doctors. If you have a procedure scheduled you can go to the hospital and fill out all the paperwork 4-6 hrs before the procedure is scheduled to be done, then sit there and wait to see if they can get to you that day. You wait all day and if they don`t get to you then you get to go home and get to come back the next day and do it all over again. This can go on for several days to a week or more and it matters not if you live on the same block as the hospital or travel 2-300 miles to get there, they just take you when they get around to it.


 
Man,,i consider myself lucky..
I went in today,got blood work done,got an EKG,got Xrays,and some other stuff and was in and out in 1 1/2 hrs from the time i walked in to walked out...and only 45 min drive..
got two appointments tomorrow but for these they PAY me to go 
well,just travel expenses but it buys lunch !!
Our VA health care is the very best,,there is no question of cost or availability or time,if it should be done they do it and quickly. 
if you need meds you walk out with them..
if you have a bigger problem they keep you there and take care of you... every waiting area has tv's going and if you have a long wait several libriaries are available with books and computers on the internet to use  you tell them where you will be and they come and get you..
if you have a problem with transportation the DAV will come and pick you up at your home and bring you back all free of charge !!
of course the entry fee for this can be considered a bit high but for most is tolerable


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas...jim mill is looking good.

Free stuff rules.


----------



## jimdad07

Looks like most of the crew is here, with a couple of exceptions.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas...jim mill is looking good.
> 
> Free stuff rules.


 
Howdy Cliff.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Man,,i consider myself lucky..
> I went in today,got blood work done,got an EKG,got Xrays,and some other stuff and was in and out in 1 1/2 hrs from the time i walked in to walked out...and only 45 min drive..
> got two appointments tomorrow but for these they PAY me to go
> well,just travel expenses but it buys lunch !!
> Our VA health care is the very best,,there is no question of cost or availability or time,if it should be done they do it and quickly.
> if you need meds you walk out with them..
> if you have a bigger problem they keep you there and take care of you... every waiting area has tv's going and if you have a long wait several libriaries are available with books and computers on the internet to use  you tell them where you will be and they come and get you..
> if you have a problem with transportation the DAV will come and pick you up at your home and bring you back all free of charge !!
> of course the entry fee for this can be considered a bit high but for most is tolerable


 
seems that you paid way too much for yours ron. I am glad you have it available for you...its the least this country should do for you.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks Ron, I thought it was a bigger saw than that, that thing is huge. Thanks for the info.


 
Ya think THATS big you otta get a close up of a 750 !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Man,,i consider myself lucky..
> I went in today,got blood work done,got an EKG,got Xrays,and some other stuff and was in and out in 1 1/2 hrs from the time i walked in to walked out...and only 45 min drive..
> got two appointments tomorrow but for these they PAY me to go
> well,just travel expenses but it buys lunch !!
> Our VA health care is the very best,,there is no question of cost or availability or time,if it should be done they do it and quickly.
> if you need meds you walk out with them..
> if you have a bigger problem they keep you there and take care of you... every waiting area has tv's going and if you have a long wait several libriaries are available with books and computers on the internet to use  you tell them where you will be and they come and get you..
> if you have a problem with transportation the DAV will come and pick you up at your home and bring you back all free of charge !!
> of course the entry fee for this can be considered a bit high but for most is tolerable


 
The VA here gets better service also,..just us commoners that have to wait a year or more for a procedure, they hope you die before your turn comes up freeing up more time for them to go play golf. The doctors just got a pay raise here, now they can collect $190 per hr and go play golf up to 4 hrs a day..LOL


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Ya think THATS big you otta get a close up of a 750 !!!!


 
I bet, they are a pretty good looking saw, those Homelites are. Big square monsters.


----------



## jimdad07

That is a nice saw Cliff, I hope I can get that 700 going good. Nice job on getting that smooth running.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/FgDimvOxu4A" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 




Here it is jim since you missed it.


----------



## chipherder

A few pics with much help from my friend, hope this works.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> That is a nice saw Cliff, I hope I can get that 700 going good. Nice job on getting that smooth running.


 
Well I wish I could take all the credit...I just fixed the oiler,replaced the fuel lines and adjusted the carb.


----------



## Mastermind

Howdy fellers. We've been on a river trip, had a good time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thats a very nice 660 Chip,nothing better than a new saw. That kayak is beautiful.


----------



## jimdad07

Nice saw Chip, you will make Ron jealous if you keep this up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> Howdy fellers. We've been on a river trip, had a good time.


 
Boating, canoeing?


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Nice saw Chip, you will make Ron jealous if you keep this up.


 
Ron heck...making me jealous


----------



## caleath

Whats up Randy...good to see your monkey face around.


----------



## caleath

Hey robin is here too....whats shakin


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> seems that you paid way too much for yours ron. I am glad you have it available for you...its the least this country should do for you.


 
Oopss,,didnt meen to make it all sound like that Cliff.
With all YOU do for people in need and the scouts and everything you have contributed more than i have..
then i think about john and the lack of care he is going thru..
then i know how socialised medicine dont work..
then i see how so many SUCK off the system because they are to LAZY to do anything else when REAL people in need have to go without !! :msp_mad:
i have to be carefull here,,,,,,CHAINSAW !!!! OMG !!!! i found the holy grail of chainsaws !!! that makita 341 i SWEAR will handle a 66 in bar !! i never seen a chainsaw cut thru wood like butter like this one does !! a 346 killer for sure ! make a 088 look like a wimp !! OMG !! best chainsaw in the world !! god's gift to sawyers !!! 
gotta dress that up a bit and post it in the main forum


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Oopss,,didnt meen to make it all sound like that Cliff.
> With all YOU do for people in need and the scouts and everything you have contributed more than i have..
> then i think about john and the lack of care he is going thru..
> then i know how socialised medicine dont work..
> then i see how so many SUCK off the system because they are to LAZY to do anything else when REAL people in need have to go without !! :msp_mad:
> i have to be carefull here,,,,,,CHAINSAW !!!! OMG !!!! i found the holy grail of chainsaws !!! that makita 341 i SWEAR will handle a 66 in bar !! i never seen a chainsaw cut thru wood like butter like this one does !! a 346 killer for sure ! make a 088 look like a wimp !! OMG !! best chainsaw in the world !! god's gift to sawyers !!!
> gotta dress that up a bit and post it in the main forum


 
good find on that makita Ron...

I am glad that they are taking good care of you ron...they should.

My stepdad used them alot before he died. I dont think he received the same treatment...but it was in Houston and thats a large place. They did take care of his meds though. That was a huge burden before they went there.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The VA here gets better service also,..just us commoners that have to wait a year or more for a procedure, they hope you die before your turn comes up freeing up more time for them to go play golf. The doctors just got a pay raise here, now they can collect $190 per hr and go play golf up to 4 hrs a day..LOL


 
Oh man Jerry,,that just aint right !!! so you still gotta pay when your in real need


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Whats up Randy...good to see your monkey face around.


 
HA !! more like monkey BUTT face !! LOL !! 
that other avatar of his was a self portrait !!


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Boating, canoeing?



Camping, fishing, and swimming. But mostly I cooked on the fire and ate like a pig. 



caleath said:


> Whats up Randy...good to see your monkey face around.



Glad to be home. It's great to go places, but even better to get home.


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> HA !! more like monkey BUTT face !! LOL !!
> that other avatar of his was a self portrait !!


 
That's a fact. You said it was between us though. 

Did you get the PM I sent you with that address??


----------



## jimdad07

Frankensaw is getting a little loving now with the new gas tank and soon to be ported.


----------



## caleath

Hate to sound cheezy but there is no place like home.


I even miss talking to you guys sometimes.


----------



## roncoinc

mastermind7864 said:


> That's a fact. You said it was between us though.
> 
> Did you get the PM I sent you with that address??


 
OH durn !!! and i promised not to tell !! 
will check the pm and make sure things go honestly as they should..


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> OH durn !!! and i promised not to tell !!
> will check the pm and make sure things go honestly as they should..


 
That's what I would like as well. I can get the shipping if need be.


----------



## caleath

Glad to hear that Jim..maybe you need to come down here and get me motivated to finish some stuff.


Where did Jerry go?


----------



## roncoinc

OK crew,,gotta go put on the jammies with the blue puppy dogs and pink kitty cats all over em...
my backup set has blue kitty's and pink puppy dogs..
the fuzzy feets keep my toes warm too 
gotta take a pic some day 
ya'll be good or i'll give ya crap in the mornin !!


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> OK crew,,gotta go put on the jammies with the blue puppy dogs and pink kitty cats all over em...
> my backup set has blue kitty's and pink puppy dogs..
> the fuzzy feets keep my toes warm too
> gotta take a pic some day
> ya'll be good or i'll give ya crap in the mornin !!


 
Dont forget to button up the butt flap...


good to cya ron sleep tight.


----------



## caleath

Man it cleared out in here....do I smell bad?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Man it cleared out in here....do I smell bad?


 
:fart:


----------



## caleath

I have been a bit rank lately Jim. Its probably a good thing smell cant get through the internet.

There is Jerry...whats up 

Did you get that boy a saw going today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Glad to hear that Jim..maybe you need to come down here and get me motivated to finish some stuff.
> 
> 
> Where did Jerry go?


 
PM box is fillin up faster than I can get answers out and look up parts and part numbers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I have been a bit rank lately Jim. Its probably a good thing smell cant get through the internet.
> 
> There is Jerry...whats up
> 
> Did you get that boy a saw going today?


 
Yea I loaned him one of my 116 Si`s, its a great worker, just slightly ported and very powerful.


----------



## Mastermind

Ima hittin the hay. Nite friends.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I also got another Stihl to work over today, port job on a 036 PRO.


----------



## caleath

Night Randy...take it easy.


I had to work on a turd yesterday ...my hands still smell.

Gutless 141...not sure why someone would buy such a thing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Also typing up my notes from this weekends outing, 20+ pages of hand written notes and then I have to do a research project on one herb of my choice and one flower essence of my choice, just like doing homewrk from back in school....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Randy. Another Stihl Jerry? They are nice to work on for sure.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Also typing up my notes from this weekends outing, 20+ pages of hand written notes and then I have to do a research project on one herb of my choice and one flower essence of my choice, just like doing homewrk from back in school....LOL


 
Homework...yuck....

I think tbones back is rubbing off on me.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Good night Randy. Another Stihl Jerry? They are nice to work on for sure.


 
Lately its been 4-5 Huskies to one Stihl, sure is nice to get to work on one of my fav. saws.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lately its been 4-5 Huskies to one Stihl, sure is nice to get to work on one of my fav. saws.


 
I am thinking of locking the door to the shop so folks cant leave crap for me to work on.

They will just pile it up in front of the door.


----------



## jimdad07

What am I going to do with another Dolmar? I just might cut some wood with it.


----------



## caleath

Chip you still in here....?


So tell us more about ya brother...you are too quiet...:msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Now I am on the lookout for a good P&C for a 254 or 257 for that young fellas saw. That is the only Husky currently in the shop.


----------



## jimdad07

I hate to admit it to you Jerry, but one finally made its way to my shop, a Husky 65. It is going to get fixed up and sold to buy a saw with a little class.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> What am I going to do with another Dolmar? I just might cut some wood with it.


 
I can keep it if you want me to.

I need something to chock tires with.:msp_wink:


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now I am on the lookout for a good P&C for a 254 or 257 for that young fellas saw. That is the only Husky currently in the shop.


 
I normally try to avoid them..I will keep my eyes peeled.

would a 266 cylinder fit?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I hate to admit it to you Jerry, but one finally made its way to my shop, a Husky 65. It is going to get fixed up and sold to buy a saw with a little class.


 
Them old 65 and 77`s are tough old saws, I found one of each for my cutting buddy.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I can keep it if you want me to.
> 
> I need something to chock tires with.:msp_wink:


 
You know I thing I have a decent blue and red tire chock out in the shop. I need it for the tractors.:msp_wink:


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I normally try to avoid them..I will keep my eyes peeled.
> 
> would a 266 cylinder fit?


 
No ,..I got one of them, only the two I mentioned will fit.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> You know I thing I have a decent blue and red tire chock out in the shop. I need it for the tractors.:msp_wink:


 
Dont make me come up there.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> No ,..I got one of them, only the two I mentioned will fit.


 
see how much i know....


I am still socking away parts for that 670 jonsreds when I find them...cylinder is gonna be the tough one.


----------



## caleath

watching one heck of a basketball game....go mavs


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> Chip you still in here....?
> 
> 
> So tell us more about ya brother...you are too quiet...:msp_w00t:


 
Still here, just enjoying the conversation. Don't mean to sound like I'm sucking up or anything, but I have a lot of respect for what you guys do with saws on a daily basis. Heck, I just tore into one for the first time this weekend to look at the piston and trim the limiter tabs on a couple.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Keep watching eBay, they come up occasionally, I will keep an eye out also.A lot of the 670`s get changed over to a 272 Husky.


----------



## jimdad07

chipherder said:


> Still here, just enjoying the conversation. Don't mean to sound like I'm sucking up or anything, but I have a lot of respect for what you guys do with saws on a daily basis. Heck, I just tore into one for the first time this weekend to look at the piston and trim the limiter tabs on a couple.


 
Best way to learn. My first real saw repair was my 044 that came to me in a box of parts. I have not been able to pass one up since or the chance to work on one.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keep watching eBay, they come up occasionally, I will keep an eye out also.A lot of the 670`s get changed over to a 272 Husky.


 
I see...how does the carb thing work out then?


----------



## pioneerguy600

You have to run all 272 bits, carb, boot and airfilter.


----------



## Arrowhead

Couldn't log on AS for 2 days.... started to get the shakes.

Some rep would make it better. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have to run all 272 bits, carb, boot and airfilter.


 
Humm might be an option I have time..not like i need it right away.


----------



## jimdad07

Have a good night guys. It is about that time for me. Been a good night on here.


----------



## jimdad07

Arrowhead said:


> Couldn't log on AS for 2 days.... started to get the shakes.
> 
> Some rep would make it better. :msp_biggrin:


 
You are shameless, it won't let me rep you again just yet. You rep hoes are like crackheads looking for a fix around here. Every dark corner on AS has a rep ho just waiting. Somebody please rep this man, he's gotta have it!!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## caleath

will 266 parts work..then I could get a 72 cylinder


----------



## chipherder

Arrowhead said:


> Couldn't log on AS for 2 days.... started to get the shakes.
> 
> Some rep would make it better. :msp_biggrin:


 
Wish I could my friend, it won't let me yet.
Will keep trying.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Humm might be an option I have time..not like i need it right away.


 
My 670 got a new P&C ,..I lucked out and found a NOS one at my buddies shop, he didn`t know what it fit as the box it was in had no markings on it and the numbers did not match any of his Huskies. I picked the set up for $75. and that was a deal.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> You are shameless, it won't let me rep you again just yet. You rep hoes are like crackheads looking for a fix around here. Every dark corner on AS has a rep ho just waiting. Somebody please rep this man, he's gotta have it!!!:msp_biggrin:


 
I got him....poor guy.


----------



## caleath

Mavs won....thanks very much....heck of a game.


I sure feel like I ask alot of stupid questions....I need someone to come get all these projects and deal them out one at a time.


----------



## caleath

Off to bed for me...thanks again sharing you evening with us. Not near a waste of time as far as I am concerned.


----------



## chipherder

It really has been a great evening, thanks everyone.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> will 266 parts work..then I could get a 72 cylinder


 
They might, they have the same type of mounting block and carb, just might if the bolt spacing through the carb and spacer are the same, I think it is.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got ole ED also,..that might calm his nerves some,..LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its 1 o`clock here so I am off to bed also, good talking to you all tonight,..Nytol.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...A little overcast and light fog here this AM...T-storms this afternoon perhaps.

Jerry I think a 261 or 262XP cyl will bolt to that 254Xp as well as the257. All the same family. But those would probably be just as hard to find as the 254 P&C and you might have to change out some other stuff as well like the carb and isolation block etc. It sure would make that young fella's eyes bug out if you snuck a 262XP top end onto his 254 without telling him LOLOL!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Good morning all, sorry i havent been on arboristsite has been screwy and so has the weather!  
Excited today supposed to be going to an old stihl dealers shop today. Dad said he has a bunch of saws piled up in back! uttahere2:
CANT WAIT!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Morning All...A little overcast and light fog here this AM...T-storms this afternoon perhaps.
> 
> Jerry I think a 261 or 262XP cyl will bolt to that 254Xp as well as the257. All the same family. But those would probably be just as hard to find as the 254 P&C and you might have to change out some other stuff as well like the carb and isolation block etc. It sure would make that young fella's eyes bug out if you snuck a 262XP top end onto his 254 without telling him LOLOL!!!


 
I think those 2 saws are even harder to find as I have not seen many of them. Is it possible that there are aftermarket sets being made for the 254? The bore is completely worn out in it so a piston alone won`t cut it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, just a little cloudy here but dry, more outdoor work for today. I think I might have to let one of my 116`s go...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Now Jacob,..don`t you be dragging too many saws home...LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Sorry to hear that John, if you want to post an address to this qua....I mean doctor, maybe we can all get together and cut down all his trees.


 
:hmm3grin2orange: I like your thinking :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

gonna be HOT today, into the 90's 
At least i get to spend the worst part of the day in someplace air conditioned


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,you have any idea of how to get the carb off that wright chainsaw ?? need to clean maybe rebuild it..
nobody gonna believe i'm asking a question like that but,,looks like one side is hinged under a clamp ?? hard to discribe,maybe dont use a nut/bolt left side ?
is C50 and C70 setup same there ?
where can i find an IPL ?
tnx.


----------



## Cantdog

Jerry... I did a bit of scrounging around for you...without much in the way of results....Bailey's has NEW OEM 254XP P&C kits for $320.00 plus shipping and probably some kind of tax/tariff/import fee etc to you and that is probably way beyond what anyone would want to spend on an old 50cc saw. The greek has P&C kits for the 262XP but they are Star Gray brand which is some form of far eastern brand but I am not sure...anyway $81.70 plus &20 or so shipping. I couldn't find anything used at the usual ebay guys like Chainswr.com or Brice etc.

Tecomec does make a replacement 254XP P&C kit which would be a real good aftermarket setup but I couldn't find a price. Do you have a tecomec dealer near you?? That's all I could find this morning..


----------



## tbone75

Wow you guys kicked it up a couple knotches last night!Sorry I was passed out from the xanax LOL The quack Dr. I have just plain pissed me off yesterday!On top of all the other crap yesterday he told me not to be lifting more than 10 lbs !!!! WTF am I going to do now!!! I don't have any saws that that lite?That I am willing to use LOL Corse I didn't tell him I have been doing much more than that LOL Already been to another pain mgmt. dr. he was even worse than this one?Going to find me a real truck to replace that POS found on road dead thing!Only reason I got it because it was cheap and I needed one right then.My poor old S10 4x4 was just wore out.500.00 truck that i drove for 7 yrs. Just wasen't worth putting a motor in a 91 rust bucket LOL That and 266000 miles on it.Just a normal Chevy LOL Got the Ol sent off to MA. Now I can get something done around here


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Good morning all, sorry i havent been on arboristsite has been screwy and so has the weather!
> Excited today supposed to be going to an old stihl dealers shop today. Dad said he has a bunch of saws piled up in back! uttahere2:
> CANT WAIT!


 
You had better take a responsible person with you....is your girlfriend around?


----------



## caleath

Dang John...you had a rough day yesterday. What happened to your truck?

I truthfully hate drs....I got to a Nurse Pract myself. Plus she isnt hard to look at either.:msp_tongue:


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,you have any idea of how to get the carb off that wright chainsaw ?? need to clean maybe rebuild it..
> nobody gonna believe i'm asking a question like that but,,looks like one side is hinged under a clamp ?? hard to discribe,maybe dont use a nut/bolt left side ?
> is C50 and C70 setup same there ?
> where can i find an IPL ?
> tnx.


 
Big Hammmer.....:msp_tongue:

Did you see my PJ comment?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> They might, they have the same type of mounting block and carb, just might if the bolt spacing through the carb and spacer are the same, I think it is.


 
I do have an 266xp in pieces...would be a good excuse to not have to have a Husky around. 

Will I be in a bad spot as far as crankcase volume if I use a 272 cylinder?

If that makes sense?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Dang John...you had a rough day yesterday. What happened to your truck?
> 
> I truthfully hate drs....I got to a Nurse Pract myself. Plus she isnt hard to look at either.:msp_tongue:


 
Don't know yet what happen to the truck?Came out of the Drs and wont start?Cranks over but nothing?Its just a fix or repair daily truck LOL I know better than to buy a fing old rebuilt dodge LOL AKA flip over read directions  Got my mechanic nephew coming over to look at it.Hes a ford lover poor kid :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

My Dr. is from India.But there are some hot nurses in there :hmm3grin2orange: When I was going to rehab thearpy there were some very hot looking ones in there :drool:


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> Don't know yet what happen to the truck?Came out of the Drs and wont start?Cranks over but nothing?Its just a fix or repair daily truck LOL I know better than to buy a fing old rebuilt dodge LOL AKA flip over read directions  Got my mechanic nephew coming over to look at it.Hes a ford lover poor kid :msp_confused:


 
Hope it's an easy fix, if there is such a thing anymore.
I miss the days of carburetors and points, now a sensor or something can go out and the whole thing quits.


----------



## tbone75

Any Drs around LOL The stuff he gave me is called Lortab?Going to look it up to see what it is? Almost looks like viagra ? Oh chit wifes gone for 6 days!! Don't you guys even start LOL


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> Hope it's an easy fix, if there is such a thing anymore.
> I miss the days of carburetors and points, now a sensor or something can go out and the whole thing quits.


 
Aint that the truth!Wheres Jerry when I need him LOL He could just put a 350 chevy in it LOL


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> Any Drs around LOL The stuff he gave me is called Lortab?Going to look it up to see what it is? Almost looks like viagra ? Oh chit wifes gone for 6 days!! Don't you guys even start LOL


 
Apparently it's a combination of Tylenol and Hydrocodone, I.E. hotrodded Vicodin.


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> Apparently it's a combination of Tylenol and Hydrocodone, I.E. hotrodded Vicodin.


 
Thankyou! I had vicodin but it didn't help much?Hope this is better?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Don't know yet what happen to the truck?Came out of the Drs and wont start?Cranks over but nothing?Its just a fix or repair daily truck LOL I know better than to buy a fing old rebuilt dodge LOL AKA flip over read directions  Got my mechanic nephew coming over to look at it.Hes a ford lover poor kid :msp_confused:


 
Humm how old a truck is it...might just be a fuel pump or something like that...

Fords are good trucks.. I have over 200 000 on mine. But we are a mixed breed family...

1 ford f-150
1 Hyundai Santa Fe
1 Toyota Sienna Van
1 Dodge Dakota PU
1 Jeep Liberty

I prefer Ford myself...I think my truck will be replaced by a 3/4 van. I have gotten so used to driving a van.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Any Drs around LOL The stuff he gave me is called Lortab?Going to look it up to see what it is? Almost looks like viagra ? Oh chit wifes gone for 6 days!! Don't you guys even start LOL


 
I took one of those after a surgery one time..made me sick...

I thought you took the Viagra to keep you from rolling out of bed at night?:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

I am sure I will pay for this one LOL Got out of the Drs. office and had to fart I thought I would just ease that out for them just as a parting gift from me LOL.Well that xanax must have done something to relax me very well!You guessed it.Crapped myself right in the Dr office waiting room LOL So into the restroom right there and left my underware in the trash can for them :hmm3grin2orange: Maby thats why my truck wouldn't start  And how was your day ?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I am sure I will pay for this one LOL Got out of the Drs. office and had to fart I thought I would just ease that out for them just as a parting gift from me LOL.Well that xanax must have done something to relax me very well!You guessed it.Crapped myself right in the Dr office waiting room LOL So into the restroom right there and left my underware in the trash can for them :hmm3grin2orange: Maby thats why my truck wouldn't start  And how was your day ?


 
Dang it John warn us before you type that stuff...I just spit Dr Pepper on the keyboard....:msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Humm how old a truck is it...might just be a fuel pump or something like that...
> 
> Fords are good trucks.. I have over 200 000 on mine. But we are a mixed breed family...
> 
> 1 ford f-150
> 1 Hyundai Santa Fe
> 1 Toyota Sienna Van
> 1 Dodge Dakota PU
> 1 Jeep Liberty
> 
> I prefer Ford myself...I think my truck will be replaced by a 3/4 van. I have gotten so used to driving a van.


 
Its a 98 ex cab 4 door 4x4.It was a wreck when I got it.Put a front end on it and a little paint.Looks great!Thats how I buy most of my stuff.Got another 2000 just like it thats been rolled to fix this summer.Bought it from my SIL.I did body and paint for 7 yrs on and off.Lost count of how many I rebuilt?The best one was a 57 chevy that had to be cut in half.Relpaced the roof and back half of the care.Only had 71,000 miles on it.Corse thats been about 20 yrs ago LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Dang it John warn us before you type that stuff...I just spit Dr Pepper on the keyboard....:msp_w00t:


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Just seemed the right thing to do for that quack


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Homework...yuck....
> 
> I think tbones back is rubbing off on me.....


 
I wouldn't even wish that on a stihl lover :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Man,,i consider myself lucky..
> I went in today,got blood work done,got an EKG,got Xrays,and some other stuff and was in and out in 1 1/2 hrs from the time i walked in to walked out...and only 45 min drive..
> got two appointments tomorrow but for these they PAY me to go
> well,just travel expenses but it buys lunch !!
> Our VA health care is the very best,,there is no question of cost or availability or time,if it should be done they do it and quickly.
> if you need meds you walk out with them..
> if you have a bigger problem they keep you there and take care of you... every waiting area has tv's going and if you have a long wait several libriaries are available with books and computers on the internet to use  you tell them where you will be and they come and get you..
> if you have a problem with transportation the DAV will come and pick you up at your home and bring you back all free of charge !!
> of course the entry fee for this can be considered a bit high but for most is tolerable


 
Ron that entry fee is way to much!!!!!!!!! They should be doing one hell of lot more than that for you guys thats been there!!!!! FIL was in there.He ran a landing craft.He tells me some of the things about it but very little he talks about.My wife didn't even know what he did till after we got married 6 yrs ago.He never told his kids nothing but he does talk to me about it?The best I do is Being a member of the sons of the American Legion squad 0399.Thats only been the last 9 yrs. Didn't know I could get in that way till then.Dad was in the Navy right at the very end of the Korean war.Thankfuly never seen any action!Airplane mechanic on a Carrier.He refused to let me and my brother join up.I was very close to going into the Navy.I like ships LOL Talked to recruters and all that.My spelling SUCKS!!!The guys around here do a lot to help others.Me when ever I can and thats not much I am afraid.My x step-son was in the army this last time into Iraq.One of the first ones in.The 101 Air borne.He liked it?Screwed his back up so now hes out.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I took one of those after a surgery one time..made me sick...
> 
> I thought you took the Viagra to keep you from rolling out of bed at night?:msp_tongue:


 
Dam you poor wife!Viagra makes you sick! I have fell out of bed before LOL Scared to crap out of my wife and ste-son LOL I guess i hit the floor a little hard?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Dam you poor wife!Viagra makes you sick! I have fell out of bed before LOL Scared to crap out of my wife and ste-son LOL I guess i hit the floor a little hard?


 
Sure does..have erection 4 hours after taking..you know the drill.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Sure does..have erection 4 hours after taking..you know the drill.


 
Sorry never tryed it LOL I guess I aint that old yet :hmm3grin2orange: Well had an X GF that I could have used it tho.She was one crazy woman!Fun but very crazy!!


----------



## tbone75

DAM I am bored! Not sure what to think about the quack telling not to pick up over 10 lbs. How the hell can I do anything!!!!!!!!!!!!! May try to go make a knife blade?Does kind of hurt me to stand there at the grinder?But its less than 10 lbs. LOL


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> DAM I am bored! Not sure what to think about the quack telling not to pick up over 10 lbs. How the hell can I do anything!!!!!!!!!!!!! May try to go make a knife blade?Does kind of hurt me to stand there at the grinder?But its less than 10 lbs. LOL


 
that would suck...get you a stool to perch on...but I understand that sitting is worse than standing for some folks with bad backs.


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> DAM I am bored! Not sure what to think about the quack telling not to pick up over 10 lbs. How the hell can I do anything!!!!!!!!!!!!! May try to go make a knife blade?Does kind of hurt me to stand there at the grinder?But its less than 10 lbs. LOL


 
Maybe try to find a barstool at Goodwill, that would be high enough to work from and you could alternate between sitting and standing without too much difficulty. Just a thought.


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> Maybe try to find a barstool at Goodwill, that would be high enough to work from and you could alternate between sitting and standing without too much difficulty. Just a thought.


 
Got that covered.Wife got me a stool that will raise up and down.Going to give it a shot?Never tryed grinding sitting down before?Just got to watch my fingers real close LOL Got a few scars already from that grinder LOL


----------



## chipherder

Cliff, you working on any saws today?


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> Sure does..have erection 4 hours after taking..you know the drill.


 
I read somewhere that you're supposed to seek "professional" help for that...LOL!!!!


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> Cliff, you working on any saws today?


 
Work for me all day....just fixing telephones here.


----------



## caleath

Cantdog said:


> I read somewhere that you're supposed to seek "professional" help for that...LOL!!!!


 
Hey I stayed in a holiday inn express last night that makes me a professional doesnt it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Jerry... I did a bit of scrounging around for you...without much in the way of results....Bailey's has NEW OEM 254XP P&C kits for $320.00 plus shipping and probably some kind of tax/tariff/import fee etc to you and that is probably way beyond what anyone would want to spend on an old 50cc saw. The greek has P&C kits for the 262XP but they are Star Gray brand which is some form of far eastern brand but I am not sure...anyway $81.70 plus &20 or so shipping. I couldn't find anything used at the usual ebay guys like Chainswr.com or Brice etc.
> 
> Tecomec does make a replacement 254XP P&C kit which would be a real good aftermarket setup but I couldn't find a price. Do you have a tecomec dealer near you?? That's all I could find this morning..


 
Wow Robin, what can I say but thanks man!! Yoy sure did a lot of digging. I tried all the usual places that I usually get used parts from, like you did. I will look into the Tecomec set, I know a source that can order from them.
For all the use this saw has seen the body , cases and plastic is in good shape. Just very high hours as a pulpwood saw has worn out the P&C plus he ran it with leaking seals for far too long.
I can fix him up with a good saw for a while or just sell him one that would last him several years of heavy work. He really wants my 670 Jonsered Champ but that one is not for sale.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I've heard good things about the Tecomec stuff but have never used any....well at least not on saws....Tecomec's parent company, Precision Tooling is about the very best aftermarket makers and marketers of Ducati Racing parts.....I have used some of their stuff and the quality is as good or better (usualy better) than OEM. I have no idea how expensive the 254XP P&Ss are though. If you do price or order a set PM me with a ball park price..I'd would like to know for future reference. Good luck..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I've heard good things about the Tecomec stuff but have never used any....well at least not on saws....Tecomec's parent company, Precision Tooling is about the very best aftermarket makers and marketers of Ducati Racing parts.....I have used some of their stuff and the quality is as good or better (usualy better) than OEM. I have no idea how expensive the 254XP P&Ss are though. If you do price or order a set PM me with a ball park price..I'd would like to know for future reference. Good luck..


 
I will be sure to do that if he wants to go that route. Thanks for the help.


----------



## caleath

checking it...shop work to do tonight...so this guy will leave me alone. I didnt want to work on this mower to begin with...I think I even told him that.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can fix him up with a good saw for a while or just sell him one that would last him several years of heavy work. He really wants my 670 Jonsered Champ but that one is not for sale.


 
I've got some 61/266's that might make a runner or the running 266 if needed . 
There is a next to new Echo CS400 on Kijiji for 200.00$$ LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I've got some 61/266's that might make a runner or the running 266 if needed .
> There is a next to new Echo CS400 on Kijiji for 200.00$$ LOL !


 
Thanks Dan, I will see how the search for a 254/257 P&C set goes first. He has one of my really good SD116 Si saws right now and is thinking of ditching the 254 and buying one of my SD saws. 
I was also given a like new Jonsered 590 today, I replaced the starter recoil on it a year ago and it broke again, the owner gave me the saw and said keep it,..its junk...LOL


----------



## tbone75

I am not going to be much fun tonight.I am so tired?Plus got an early Dr. appt with the plant Dr. I do that once a month so they can see how i am doing and to just tell me you can't come back to work yet  The Dr. tells me if they had any light duty jobs I could come back.But in a steel mill aint no such thing LOL i try to tell them I can push papers with the best of them  or just sit on my arse like the bosses do.:hmm3grin2orange: But no pain pills allowed LOL i might not be safe?What am i going to do?Get a paper cut LOL


----------



## tbone75

I did get Cliff today.:hmm3grin2orange:Telling him about a little present I left for the Dr. :hmm3grin2orange: I think he spit Dr. Pepper all over the place :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,you have any idea of how to get the carb off that wright chainsaw ?? need to clean maybe rebuild it..
> nobody gonna believe i'm asking a question like that but,,looks like one side is hinged under a clamp ?? hard to discribe,maybe dont use a nut/bolt left side ?
> is C50 and C70 setup same there ?
> where can i find an IPL ?
> tnx.


 
Sorry Ron,..I have no experience with the carbs on the C50, the C70 that I have has not had the carb off it. No idea where you would find any IPL`S for that saw online, some of the guys on the beg for manuals thread would have them.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I am not going to be much fun tonight.I am so tired?Plus got an early Dr. appt with the plant Dr. I do that once a month so they can see how i am doing and to just tell me you can't come back to work yet  The Dr. tells me if they had any light duty jobs I could come back.But in a steel mill aint no such thing LOL i try to tell them I can push papers with the best of them  or just sit on my arse like the bosses do.:hmm3grin2orange: But no pain pills allowed LOL i might not be safe?What am i going to do?Get a paper cut LOL


 
Hey John !!
who said you waz any fun anyway ??? 
the DR crap gets old dont it ?? i got like four more apptments this month.. 
had TWO today !! first did same crap i had done yestday !!! just for diff reasons.. like i said ,they dont cut corners at all.. get almost as good care as an illegall alien !! 
the second was with the big wig shrink  
between the two of US you would think we are as old as Jerry with all this health care stuff !!! 
i did manage to get back in time to deliver a cord of wood,,have supper and fix a strimmer


----------



## caleath

Got called in mad as all you know what trying to do this from my phone 

Tbone got me good today for sure 

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## chipherder

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !!
> who said you waz any fun anyway ???
> the DR crap gets old dont it ?? i got like four more apptments this month..
> had TWO today !! first did same crap i had done yestday !!! just for diff reasons.. like i said ,they dont cut corners at all.. get almost as good care as an illegall alien !!
> the second was with the big wig shrink
> between the two of US you would think we are as old as Jerry with all this health care stuff !!!
> i did manage to get back in time to deliver a cord of wood,,have supper and fix a strimmer


 
LMAO that was a reppable post! They get the best healthcare here too, being a touchy feely sanctuary city and all.


----------



## caleath

I am trying not to loose it. I hate being on hold


----------



## caleath

Where the heck has everyone been?


----------



## jimdad07

What's blue and red, started on the third pull and stayed running tonight?


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> What's blue and red, started on the third pull and stayed running tonight?


 
Beats me....


----------



## jimdad07

Me too... I guess we'll never know.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Me too... I guess we'll never know.


 
Oh well.... I guess I need to find a new owner for this orange turd


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Oh well.... I guess I need to find a new owner for this orange turd


 
It might be orange, but it's no turd. Just don't get, I guess you have just plain ignored your inner Jim.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> It might be orange, but it's no turd. Just don't get, I guess you have just plain ignored your inner Jim.


 
Maybe you need to listen to your inner Cliff instead??

How bad was the weather afterall?


----------



## pioneerguy600

No working on saws today, it got real warm here today and the sun was out most of the day. Any time the temps get into the high 60`s we think its a heatwave,..LOL


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Maybe you need to listen to your inner Cliff instead??
> 
> How bad was the weather afterall?


 
We had two out of those three systems come through. Had to go up to my inlaws and get the box elders that dropped on the electric fence cut up in between the storms. Hate to have the cows out. Which reminds me, I have go back up and plug the fince back in:bang:. I'll be back.


----------



## chipherder

pioneerguy600 said:


> No working on saws today, it got real warm here today and the sun was out most of the day. Any time the temps get into the high 60`s we think its a heatwave,..LOL


 
It's about the same here. 65 degrees causes a run on sunscreen.


----------



## caleath

If it makes you guys feel any better it was over 95 today


----------



## pioneerguy600

I turned a little pink on the exposed skin today,..not used to the sun as its been mostly cloudy here the last couple of months and its rained more often than not.


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> If it makes you guys feel any better it was over 95 today


 
It gets that hot at our cabin in July and August, I actually like it.


----------



## caleath

I pulled a bonehead move today...I put bar oil in fuel tank of a saw...dumbass me


----------



## jimdad07

It was in the 80's here today and that is the kind of weather I just don't like. My happy medium is anywhere from 15*F to 60*F. That's not too much to ask is there?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> If it makes you guys feel any better it was over 95 today


 
That doesn`t make feel better at all, when it gets that hot here we don`t work more than really necessary, those are beach days at the ocean, always 20 deg cooler there.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I pulled a bonehead move today...I put bar oil in fuel tank of a saw...dumbass me


 
I've done that a time or two.


----------



## caleath

I wish we could do that Jerry...and its not even hot here yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I wish we could do that Jerry...and its not even hot here yet.


 
I couldn`t live inland away from the coast, just too dang hot for me, guess I am just acclimatised to the environment here.


----------



## jimdad07

It's not too bad living off of the Great Lakes, except that we get a lot of the storms that come off of the lakes. If I want to jump in the St. Lawrence, it is about 1.5 miles away from my house.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll


----------



## jimdad07

Well guys, it's about that time. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It's not too bad living off of the Great Lakes, except that we get a lot of the storms that come off of the lakes. If I want to jump in the St. Lawrence, it is about 1.5 miles away from my house.


 
That water runs rather fast in the river, especially at the falls.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll


 
Hey Jacob,...any new saws?


----------



## chipherder

A complete and running Homelite XL-12 just came up on C/L here for $40. Don't need it but looks like a cool old saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

chipherder said:


> A complete and running Homelite XL-12 just came up on C/L here for $40. Don't need it but looks like a cool old saw.


 
They are.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in,..Nytol.


----------



## chipherder

Night Jerry, I'm going to hit the hay too. See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## RandyMac

Mornin' Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...Doosey of a thunder storm went through here about 1:30 AM....no wind but heavy rain and near constant lightening/thunder. Just went out and checked the newly planted garden for washed out seeds and stuff but all is well, pretty good drainage here on the mountainside.

Looks like maybe severe storms here again this afternoon.....looks like a shop day today...


----------



## Cantdog

HAHAHA!!! You caught me typing....well... "hunting and pecking" Did you just do your sweeps?? LOL!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> HAHAHA!!! You caught me typing....well... "hunting and pecking" Did you just do your sweeps?? LOL!!!


 
Yes, all is secure in my little world.

I'm feeling the GTG buzz, been digging up little bits and pieces of work to keep occupied.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys off to the Dr. so he can tell me not to come back for another month. :msp_mad:


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Yes, all is secure in my little world.
> 
> I'm feeling the GTG buzz, been digging up little bits and pieces of work to keep occupied.



Have fun at the GTG Randy



tbone75 said:


> Morning guys off to the Dr. so he can tell me not to come back for another month. :msp_mad:




Good luck... John hope you don't have as many problems as last time!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys. Waiting to get into my first service call of the day. Been here since 7:00, still waiting. Have a good day guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, not too bad here this morning, I can see the sun peeking through the clouds.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I seen a 2100 yesterday at that guy at a stihl dealer. He said "well its been here forever" :msp_scared:
Maybe ill try and buy it??


----------



## roncoinc

Mornin all,,...
HOT HOT HOT !!! over 90 deg yestday and will be again today,,..
Was it me or did Cliff seem a bit "testy" yestday ??? 
i wonder if the air cond in my car works ?
be a good beach day today if it did beaches,,maybe go after some stripers ?
i cant believe i looked at all them saws couple days ago and left them all there..
just found i had a Jred 2050 that dont need much,, robin,any parts for them ?


----------



## RandyMac

Its 52 headed for maybe 60. We have fog today, a fine drizzle.
I'm going to take a nap.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Mornin all,,...
> HOT HOT HOT !!! over 90 deg yestday and will be again today,,..
> Was it me or did Cliff seem a bit "testy" yestday ???
> i wonder if the air cond in my car works ?
> be a good beach day today if it did beaches,,maybe go after some stripers ?
> i cant believe i looked at all them saws couple days ago and left them all there..
> just found i had a Jred 2050 that dont need much,, robin,any parts for them ?


 


No...I don't....I really don't have much of the "modern" plastic stuff....the only thing I have is 2045 that I got for free. Mud wasps had built a mud nest in the exhaust port so I tore it down to remove them...going to build it back for the wife..nice light saw with a chain brake and she wants to learn to use a saw.. For your reference the 2041, 2045 and 2050 are all the same except for the different sized P&C kits. Cheezy little POS with a plastic crankcase. Clamshell design...the cyl is the complete intergrity of the entire engine.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Mornin all,,...
> HOT HOT HOT !!! over 90 deg yestday and will be again today,,..
> Was it me or did Cliff seem a bit "testy" yestday ???
> i wonder if the air cond in my car works ?
> be a good beach day today if it did beaches,,maybe go after some stripers ?
> i cant believe i looked at all them saws couple days ago and left them all there..
> just found i had a Jred 2050 that dont need much,, robin,any parts for them ?


 
Yeah ron it was one of those days I should have stayed in bed

I was typing from my phone too, which didnt help


----------



## tbone75

No problems today. But the Dr. told me to go file for S.S.  Man that SUCKS  Said I won't likely be allowed to come back to work there  But do come back and see him in 2 months LOL Now WTF do I do? Oh yes NOTHING


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mornin all,,...
> HOT HOT HOT !!! over 90 deg yestday and will be again today,,..
> Was it me or did Cliff seem a bit "testy" yestday ???
> i wonder if the air cond in my car works ?
> be a good beach day today if it did beaches,,maybe go after some stripers ?
> i cant believe i looked at all them saws couple days ago and left them all there..
> just found i had a Jred 2050 that dont need much,, robin,any parts for them ?


 
Strip Joint!Cold beer,airconditioned,naked women.What more could you want?:hmm3grin2orange: You didn't get any of them saws??????


----------



## tbone75

95 and storms here today!No problem as long as the A/C don't quit!


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> 95 and storms here today!No problem as long as the A/C don't quit!


 
And you dont crap yourself again


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> No problems today. But the Dr. told me to go file for S.S.  Man that SUCKS  Said I won't likely be allowed to come back to work there  But do come back and see him in 2 months LOL Now WTF do I do? Oh yes NOTHING


 
Sometimes a person just has to surrender to the facts. 

My wife spent several years in collage, has a degree in medical science and a degree in respiratory therapy. She started take bad seizures and had to stop driving and working. She signed up for SS, after 5 years she finally got it too. She would rather be working but it is what it is.


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> Sometimes a person just has to surrender to the facts.
> 
> My wife spent several years in collage, has a degree in medical science and a degree in respiratory therapy. She started take bad seizures and had to stop driving and working. She signed up for SS, after 5 years she finally got it too. She would rather be working but it is what it is.


 
Thats the big problem.The wait till they approve it.I also like my job!24 yrs there and now they tell me I am done!But like you say it is what it is and life goes on LOL just have to play the hand your dealt.And I don't take sitting down very well!Already been driving my wife nuts LOL Also very sorry about your wife.I have a BIL the same way with the seizures.It took him almost 8 yrs to get SS.Big chunk of back pay when he did get it!But had to live off his Mom & Dad all them yrs.I am thinking I should just get a Lawyer to file for me?Might be faster?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> And you dont crap yourself again


 
Yep the wifes gone so I have to wash them myself :msp_scared::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> And you dont crap yourself again


 
There you go Cliff.You wont forget me any time soon will ya Ol poopie pants  And don't forget be carefull with xanax!!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron I need a new job.Do you give geek lessons? :hmm3grin2orange: Not sure it would work on me?To many brain farts


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Strip Joint!Cold beer,airconditioned,naked women.What more could you want?:hmm3grin2orange: You didn't get any of them saws??????


 
JOHN !! that was not STRIPPERS !! stripers,a kind of saltwater fish !
tho your idea is pretty good too 
nope,looked at a pile of saws and left with none !


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> And you dont crap yourself again


 
:msp_ohmy: CLIFFY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
oh my !! you are MEAN !!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thats the big problem.The wait till they approve it.I also like my job!24 yrs there and now they tell me I am done!But like you say it is what it is and life goes on LOL just have to play the hand your dealt.And I don't take sitting down very well!Already been driving my wife nuts LOL Also very sorry about your wife.I have a BIL the same way with the seizures.It took him almost 8 yrs to get SS.Big chunk of back pay when he did get it!But had to live off his Mom & Dad all them yrs.I am thinking I should just get a Lawyer to file for me?Might be faster?


 
Research the sharks before you hire one,,and remember ,they are working for YOU !!! you are hiring them,they are YOUR employee,make that clear when talking to them and you expect them to do a good job or you will find another one..also interview several and let them know you are doing so and if they dont like it they arent the one you want.. ( told to me by a lawyer )..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey Ron I need a new job.Do you give geek lessons? :hmm3grin2orange: Not sure it would work on me?To many brain farts


 
Well,geek lessons are easy as long as it's hardware,sorry all my books are outdated now  it's the software crap that takes the time to learn..
stick with hardware and the info is easy to find once you know the basics..


----------



## roncoinc

Going on with the latest work situation input,,i got a part time job today !!  will get me all my parts at %10 over cost 
start monday mornin,,  oh my,,,,,,,,,, hunderds of husky carcasses to pick from  ...
will probly be stuck workin on 4 cycle stuff tho  
I AINT gonna tell what OTHER brand he carries tho that i REFUSED to work on !! :msp_tongue:


----------



## caleath

Ron I hop they are paying you a ton of cash to work on Huskies....

And yes I can be mean


John be carefull with that fart word....remember what happened last time:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Jon1212

You guys are pretty dang funny.:msp_biggrin: All this talk of fishing, strip clubs, xanax, weather, and pants crapping. It kind of makes me wish I was a little older so I could chime in.............LMAO.


----------



## caleath

Jon if you think thats funy...go back and read all the post:msp_sleep:

Glad you like it...most friedly place on the internet...according to a few.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> You guys are pretty dang funny.:msp_biggrin: All this talk of fishing, strip clubs, xanax, weather, and pants crapping. It kind of makes me wish I was a little older so I could chime in.............LMAO.


 
Don't be shy.Have some fun with the rest of us!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Research the sharks before you hire one,,and remember ,they are working for YOU !!! you are hiring them,they are YOUR employee,make that clear when talking to them and you expect them to do a good job or you will find another one..also interview several and let them know you are doing so and if they dont like it they arent the one you want.. ( told to me by a lawyer )..


 
Thanks Ron! Now I know where to start.


----------



## chipherder

roncoinc said:


> Going on with the latest work situation input,,i got a part time job today !!  will get me all my parts at %10 over cost
> start monday mornin,,  oh my,,,,,,,,,, hunderds of husky carcasses to pick from  ...
> will probly be stuck workin on 4 cycle stuff tho
> I AINT gonna tell what OTHER brand he carries tho that i REFUSED to work on !! :msp_tongue:


 
Ron, congratulations, sounds like a great job, and parts @ cost +10%!

Cliff, no doubt about this being a very friendly place.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,geek lessons are easy as long as it's hardware,sorry all my books are outdated now  it's the software crap that takes the time to learn..
> stick with hardware and the info is easy to find once you know the basics..


 
May do a little more checking into that later on?Thanks again Ron


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Ron! Now I know where to start.


 
Since you arent doing anything you can start by getting me something to drink


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Going on with the latest work situation input,,i got a part time job today !!  will get me all my parts at %10 over cost
> start monday mornin,,  oh my,,,,,,,,,, hunderds of husky carcasses to pick from  ...
> will probly be stuck workin on 4 cycle stuff tho
> I AINT gonna tell what OTHER brand he carries tho that i REFUSED to work on !! :msp_tongue:


 
Good deal Ron.To bad you might get stuck working on a #@#@#%*


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> JOHN !! that was not STRIPPERS !! stripers,a kind of saltwater fish !
> tho your idea is pretty good too
> nope,looked at a pile of saws and left with none !


 
Well fishing or fishy smelling:msp_rolleyes: Its all good :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Ron I hop they are paying you a ton of cash to work on Huskies....
> 
> And yes I can be mean
> 
> 
> John be carefull with that fart word....remember what happened last time:msp_ohmy:


 
Hey thats the first time I can remember crapping myself!You should have seen the look on my wifes face when I told her  She was so RED in the face with her mouth hanging open.And nothing came out  Good thing I don't go back for 2 months


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Since you arent doing anything you can start by getting me something to drink


 
Come on over I got Mt-Dew,IceTea,& moonshine :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Hey thats the first time I can remember crapping myself!You should have seen the look on my wifes face when I told her  She was so RED in the face with her mouth hanging open.And nothing came out  Good thing I don't go back for 2 months


 
Shes probably glad you were by yourself.

You know what they say about getting old?

Never trust a fart.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Come on over I got Mt-Dew,IceTea,& moonshine :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I had to go get a dr pepper


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I had to go get a dr pepper


 
Man you got to do the Dew!!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Shes probably glad you were by yourself.
> 
> You know what they say about getting old?
> 
> Never trust a fart.:msp_biggrin:


 
They also say you came in crapping your self and you go out crapping your self :hmm3grin2orange::fart:


----------



## tbone75

OK nuff crapping.Any body working on saws?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> OK nuff crapping.Any body working on saws?


 
crap no I am at work:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> crap no I am at work:msp_wink:


 
Well crap you slacker


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Well crap you slacker


 
You had better know it...only folks that goof off more than us are state employees..


cya guys later.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey


----------



## Jon1212

caleath said:


> You had better know it...only folks that goof off more than us are state employees..
> 
> 
> cya guys later.


 
The difference being that we don't take ourselves seriously, well most of us don't anyway. Shhhhh, ol' you know who might be reading this.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I replaced the recoil side on my free 590, its going to be a hotrod like the Partner 500 and 5000 I have.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> You had better know it...only folks that goof off more than us are state employees..
> 
> 
> cya guys later.


 
Know all about them state so called workers.My brother is one :hmm3grin2orange: He gets paid well for riding around in his state truck doing nothing.


----------



## dancan

I got all the parts and put together my HT today .
Not very exciting , makes no noise till I attach it to my KM .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Echo`s are the best saw ever made!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Echo`s are the best saw ever made!!


 
Jerry are you OK ?What you been smoking? OK did you find my pain pills?Or the xanax? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Jerry are you OK ?What you been smoking? OK did you find my pain pills?Or the xanax? LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> It must be those wild "herbs" and the 14 wild women.....I know that would probably push me the rest of the way over the edge...but such a comfy fallllllll!!!!........LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry are you OK ?What you been smoking? OK did you find my pain pills?Or the xanax? LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> It must be those wild "herbs" and the 14 wild women.....I know that would probably push me the rest of the way over the edge...but such a comfy fallllllll!!!!........LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it! He found some of that herb they were all looking for :hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..I sure did find plenty of that herb,..those Echos are awesome saws..


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got a box from the Post Office today, my wife picked it up and just got home with it. It has some graffiti scrawled on it about Husqvarna Rocks!!..


----------



## caleath

Wasnt me Jerry

Whats with the Echo talk...you didnt get one of those 2 cylinder echos did you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just building a Echo 670 for the 3rd time, this saw has seen nothing but abuse but just won`t die. Same P&C and crankcase , the rest has been replaced more than once.


----------



## caleath

Like a Timex Jerry?


----------



## chipherder

Are Echos still made by Kioritz?
I was talked into buying my 452 because I was told they were rated at 1000 hours before needing major overhaul. Saw's still in great shape if I can get the fuel system sorted.


----------



## caleath

Not sure Chip...they bought Shindawia up so I am not sure who is who or what is what.

I know the old ones are built like tanks.


----------



## caleath

Whats up Jerry..can you send some of that cooler weather this way...sure takes all my desire to work outside.


----------



## pioneerguy600

chipherder said:


> Are Echos still made by Kioritz?
> I was talked into buying my 452 because I was told they were rated at 1000 hours before needing major overhaul. Saw's still in great shape if I can get the fuel system sorted.


 
Far as I know they are but in todays fast paced world they may be owned by some other OPPE company.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Whats up Jerry..can you send some of that cooler weather this way...sure takes all my desire to work outside.


 
Was a very nice day here today, 55-60 and mostly sunny.


----------



## caleath

10 mins outside and I am soaked...I might have to start working in my reloading room...it has ac


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got a box from the Post Office today, my wife picked it up and just got home with it. It has some graffiti scrawled on it about Husqvarna Rocks!!..


 
I just couldn't find a Husky box?So I fixed it up a bit :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys. Had a productive evening. Got some wood split, fixed the lawn mower, had to replace the pto cable and then Mary and I worked out in the shop. She tore down some more macs and I got Frankensaw all put back together. Have to fine tune it again and see if I can't blow it up:msp_wink:.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I just couldn't find a Husky box?So I fixed it up a bit :hmm3grin2orange:


 
You guys think you are funny dont you?:msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

No sweating here today, yesterday I did break into a bit of a sweat.


----------



## caleath

Jim did you see my post to you in the Homelite thread?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> You guys think you are funny dont you?:msp_w00t:


 
Little bit...Why did the Husky blow up?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Jim did you see my post to you in the Homelite thread?


 
Not yet but I will check it out right now.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> You guys think you are funny dont you?:msp_w00t:


 
What can I say?Huskys Rock :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

You need to get Mary a yellow t shirt that says Macs Rock


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I just couldn't find a Husky box?So I fixed it up a bit :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I havn`t been able to touch it yet, don`t have my industrial rubber gloves and disposable coveys at home, will need to break out my WWII gas mask and full protective suit...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> You need to get Mary a yellow t shirt that says Macs Rock


 
I think she would prefer the one that says "Mac parts sell"


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> What can I say?Huskys feel like a rock:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Boy you said it....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I havn`t been able to touch it yet, don`t have my industrial rubber gloves and disposable coveys at home, will need to break out my WWII gas mask and full protective suit...LOL


 
Spray that box down with Clorox too


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> Hello guys. Had a productive evening. Got some wood split, fixed the lawn mower, had to replace the pto cable and then Mary and I worked out in the shop. She tore down some more macs and I got Frankensaw all put back together. Have to fine tune it again and see if I can't blow it up:msp_wink:.


 
Sounds like a great evening, and your lady helps you. 
You two sure got a lot done.


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> Sounds like a great evening, and your lady helps you.
> You two sure got a lot done.


 
Dont let all Jims talk fool you....she works him like a rented mule


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Spray that box down with Clorox too


 
Yep,,spray it down and have the full blown protective suit with fresh air supply connected to my SU 72`s


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I havn`t been able to touch it yet, don`t have my industrial rubber gloves and disposable coveys at home, will need to break out my WWII gas mask and full protective suit...LOL


 
It might bite?Dam thing bit me!


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,,spray it down and have the full blown protective suit with fresh air supply connected to my SU 72`s


 
You might want the bomb squad to check that thing too....


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> Dont let all Jims talk fool you....she works him like a rented mule


 
I don't doubt that for a minute


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It might bite?Dam thing bit me!


 
Crap ,..now I got to find my chainmail gloves too...


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Dont let all Jims talk fool you....she works him like a rented mule


 
True dat!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> You might want the bomb squad to check that thing too....


 
That does it!!!,..I am not opening that box!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll going to the scrap yard tomorrow think ill look for some saws! 
Been working on my 250 some, wanna get it running! lol


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> That does it!!!,..I am not opening that box!!


 
Get someone you dont like very much open it for you...


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Get someone you dont like very much open it for you...


 
Great Idea!!..:msp_w00t:


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Great Idea!!..:msp_w00t:


 
Let Ron do it:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Just open the dam thing :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Let Ron do it:msp_smile:


 
Ron`s all right,..a little old and decreped but not even close to someone I don`t like...LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Let Ron do it:msp_smile:


 
If he opens it he will keep it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll going to the scrap yard tomorrow think ill look for some saws!
> Been working on my 250 some, wanna get it running! lol


 
make sure you take Cryastal with you...keep you out of trouble


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> make sure you take Cryastal with you...keep you out of trouble


 
she'll neeevvver know! lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just open the dam thing :hmm3grin2orange:


 
No way!!! That thing will have to be taken to the shop, all my safety gear is over there. Only got clothes pins here...LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron`s all right,..a little old and decreped but not even close to someone I don`t like...LOL


 
Yeah Rons ok...I was just thinking he would be someone that we could talk into opening it. Since he is medicated already


----------



## chipherder

Very curious to find out what's in the mystery box!
Hope the return address didn't say "Pandora"


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> she'll neeevvver know! lol


 
Oh really...I have her on facebook you know


http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001263715516


see


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Yeah Rons ok...I was just thinking he would be someone that we could talk into opening it. Since he is medicated already


 
And he likes to mess with Huskies...


----------



## tbone75

You better open that thing so everyone can see what you got?Its a little sharp tho!


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> Very curious to find out what's in the mystery box!
> Hope the return address didn't say "Pandora"


 
If it says Husqvarna...its full of turds...you know John has been having issues in that area lately.:msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

chipherder said:


> Very curious to find out what's in the mystery box!
> Hope the return address didn't say "Pandora"


 
Can`t see no return address unless its Canada Customs...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You better open that thing so everyone can see what you got?Its a little sharp tho!


 
Durn,..another reason not to open it!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Oh really...I have her on facebook you know
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001263715516
> 
> 
> see



HAHAHAHHAHAHHA I LOLed about this one! Hey now none of you should be drooling over my gf! lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> If it says Husqvarna...its full of turds...you know John has been having issues in that area lately.:msp_razz:


 
Whattttt,....you think John sent me a box of turds????


----------



## tbone75

Come on Jerry don't be such a sissy :msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Come on Jerry don't be such a sissy :msp_tongue:


 
I can`t stand turds without my protective gear on and fully functional!!


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHHA I LOLed about this one! Hey now none of you should be drooling over my gf! lol


 
Ok jacob this is how its gonna work...you have to send me one old Homelite every time you go to the scrap yard....or I will send Crystal a note telling her you went.....consider it hush money


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Ok jacob this is how its gonna work...you have to send me one old Homelite every time you go to the scrap yard....or I will send Crystal a note telling her you went.....consider it hush money


 
Ill get a bunch of mini-macs paint them red and paint homelite on the side.... Good enough? HAHAHAHAH


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> Ok jacob this is how its gonna work...you have to send me one old Homelite every time you go to the scrap yard....or I will send Crystal a note telling her you went.....consider it hush money


 
You're gonna need a bigger shop...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

No one answered my question of "Why did the Husky blow up?"


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> No one answered my question of "Why did the Husky blow up?"


 
What Husky?


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ill get a bunch of mini-macs paint them red and paint homelite on the side.... Good enough? HAHAHAHAH


 
For such a young guy you sure do have a sinister mind on you. I second that idea.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ill get a bunch of mini-macs paint them red and paint homelite on the side.... Good enough? HAHAHAHAH


 
No that wont work.....


I told her if she wanted more of your attention to get some perfume that smelled like stale fuel and two stroke exhaust....
and learn to make sounds like an old Mac


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> What Husky?


 
Any Husky. It blew up because it is an orange POS:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Any Husky. It blew up because it is an orange POS:msp_biggrin:


 
Like: why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Huskies Suck,..Echos are awesome saws!!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Like: why did the chicken cross the road?


 
You got it Jerry. Glad to see you are keeping the Echo brand from going extinct in your neck of the woods.


----------



## caleath

Boy Jerry you got Echo fever today.


----------



## jimdad07

840 pages, be at a 1000 before you know it. It's about that time for me. Been starting early all week. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Boy Jerry you got Echo fever today.


 
They are just so awesome,..I can`t get over it. I might sell all my Stihls and get me a Echo.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> 840 pages, be at a 1000 before you know it. It's about that time for me. Been starting early all week. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


 
I need a hobby....way too much posting for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You got it Jerry. Glad to see you are keeping the Echo brand from going extinct in your neck of the woods.


 
I have kept one 670 running for a fellow for more than 3 years now, don`t know what keeps that thing running.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Should make it half way by tomorrow night.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have kept one 670 running for a fellow for more than 3 years now, don`t know what keeps that thing running.


 
A good mechanic maybe...hard to type with a baby cat trying to get the cursor on the screen.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have kept one 670 running for a fellow for more than 3 years now, don`t know what keeps that thing running.


 
I don't think that they are a terrible saw, I just think they suck to work on. Of course I have only worked on two of them and I thought that they both sucked. Heavy in the hands but they cut well. I do like the 660evl, that's not a bad runner. Still can't touch a Dollie or a Stihl.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Definitely suck to work on but after tearing it apart so many times replacing busted parts I got it memorized by sight alone.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well its 12:30 here so its time,..Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

I have that old 60S Echo.Its built like a tank and just about as heavy!


----------



## caleath

I know the 302 I took apart was a pain...not too sure if the newer ones are that tough or not...

Just very tight space wise...my fingers arent that small


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well its 12:30 here so its time,..Nytol.


 
Night Jerry.You big chicken :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well its 12:30 here so its time,..Nytol.


 
Night Jerry...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Night Jerry.You big chicken :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Its beautiful John,..thanks so much. I will get your parcel off as soon as this stupid Postal strike gets settled.


----------



## chipherder

Nytol and thanks for the great evening, it's been fun


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its beautiful John,..thanks so much. I will get your parcel off as soon as this stupid Postal strike gets settled.


 
Picture?


----------



## caleath

chipherder said:


> Nytol and thanks for the great evening, it's been fun


 
Night Chip...gotta finish watching this game Go Mavs


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its beautiful John,..thanks so much. I will get your parcel off as soon as this stupid Postal strike gets settled.


 
Glad you like it.No hurry getting it out.I was not real happy with the sheath.Not as good as some i have made.But it shouldn't fall out LOL


----------



## caleath

night fellas...on call and I need some sleep


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> night fellas...on call and I need some sleep


 
Night Cliff and thanks, you keep this train a rollin'


----------



## tbone75

Good morning going to another hot one today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, wet here this morning, forecast is for more rain but might see some clearing by late afternoon.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> No that wont work.....
> 
> 
> I told her if she wanted more of your attention to get some perfume that smelled like stale fuel and two stroke exhaust....
> and learn to make sounds like an old Mac


 
HA Cliff your gonna get me in real trouble lol. Although... that one with the old Mac would be pretty cool!  

Morning all, gonna be another hot one :jester: sure wish it would cool down here.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All..... Running a little behind this AM.......hope this hasn't messed up Randy's sweep!!.....beautiful here this AM rained off and on all night but we missed the heavy weather that the rest of the state got. All those clouds are blowing your way Jerry just about dissappearing over the horizon behind MDI from my pearch here on the mountain. Heading down to MDI again this morning for another day at the grind. Have a good and safe one all..


----------



## roncoinc

Wow ! , catching up this morning.
you guys are ALL crazy as a loon !!

Worked late last nite trying to finish up some stuff to list on CL.
job is supposed to be part time but thats all the time i'm good for !  
Owner is supplying all the tools except the barf bag i am sure i will need  at least they are also a husky dealer 

Tri City Tool Crib in Somersworth, NH - Somersworth, New Hampshire STIHL Chainsaw Dealer


----------



## Cantdog

Congrats on the job Ron..Good luck....looks like you'll be wearing a creamsicle hat and shirt tho!!!! Oh well it's a dirty job but someone has to do it!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Congrats on the job Ron..Good luck....looks like you'll be wearing a creamsicle hat and shirt tho!!!! Oh well it's a dirty job but someone has to do it!!!


 
No,No,No,,i dont even eat creamsickles !!
got some of that old Jred stuff from there,will have to check the pile of saws out better now


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> No,No,No,,i dont even eat creamsickles !!
> got some of that old Jred stuff from there,will have to check the pile of saws out better now


 
The website sure has alot of orange and white ron......?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No,No,No,,i dont even eat creamsickles !!
> got some of that old Jred stuff from there,will have to check the pile of saws out better now


 
Ron all I see is Stihl all over that web site :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

My plans of mowing today just changed.Its starting to rain?Darn might have to play with some saws  Or knives?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wow ! , catching up this morning.
> you guys are ALL crazy as a loon !!
> 
> Worked late last nite trying to finish up some stuff to list on CL.
> job is supposed to be part time but thats all the time i'm good for !
> Owner is supplying all the tools except the barf bag i am sure i will need  at least they are also a husky dealer
> 
> Tri City Tool Crib in Somersworth, NH - Somersworth, New Hampshire STIHL Chainsaw Dealer


 
Yep we is all nuts


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Yep we is all nuts


 
Well speak for yourself.....go do something...as long as you dont lift more than 10 pounds


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Well speak for yourself.....go do something...as long as you dont lift more than 10 pounds


 
:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Just done a little trading.Got that beat up 046 back and a 009 for my old 76 goldwing.Guy wanted a bike and I wanted more saws LOL i can't ride any more so why not?Bike hasen't been started in 3 yrs. To bad it wasen't Huskys :msp_mad: or Echos :msp_biggrin: Or Pioneers !! Going to look for a rear tanks/handle for the 046 its been patched up with JB weld by me LOL.Works just fine but its ugly.Going to need top dollar out of that one LOL Also got a new 36" B&C and a nice used 20" B&C with them.That 36 is what I need for one of them 064s!Got a new 25 B&C for the 046.To bad I can't lift over 10 lbs. :biggrinbounce2::taped: I have to admit a Stihl sells easy!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No,No,No,,i dont even eat creamsickles !!
> got some of that old Jred stuff from there,will have to check the pile of saws out better now


 
Ron if you ever run across a muffler for a TS350 I need one.I don't know if one off a 008 fits or not?Jerry said they are about the same?Now that you work for a STIHL dealer :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I seem to be the only one around running my yap today?:help:


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> Just done a little trading.Got that beat up 046 back and a 009 for my old 76 goldwing.Guy wanted a bike and I wanted more saws LOL i can't ride any more so why not?Bike hasen't been started in 3 yrs. To bad it wasen't Huskys :msp_mad: or Echos :msp_biggrin: Or Pioneers !! Going to look for a rear tanks/handle for the 046 its been patched up with JB weld by me LOL.Works just fine but its ugly.Going to need top dollar out of that one LOL Also got a new 36" B&C and a nice used 20" B&C with them.That 36 is what I need for one of them 064s!Got a new 25 B&C for the 046.To bad I can't lift over 10 lbs. :biggrinbounce2::taped: I have to admit a Stihl sells easy!


 
Congrats on the saws, sounds like you got some nice bars too.
Just looked up the 009, cool top handle saw. That one shouldn't exceed your 10 pound limit.
I had a '76 Goldwing myself, sold it in 1980. Smoothest bike I've ever owned. Guy who bought it paid cash, jumped on and took off for Nashville. Guess he was happy!


----------



## Jon1212

chipherder said:


> Congrats on the saws, sounds like you got some nice bars too.
> Just looked up the 009, cool top handle saw. That one shouldn't exceed your 10 pound limit.
> I had a '76 Goldwing myself, sold it in 1980. Smoothest bike I've ever owned. Guy who bought it paid cash, jumped on and took off for Nashville. Guess he was happy!


 
009 or 36 inch bar? You can lift either one, but not both at the same time.


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> Congrats on the saws, sounds like you got some nice bars too.
> Just looked up the 009, cool top handle saw. That one shouldn't exceed your 10 pound limit.
> I had a '76 Goldwing myself, sold it in 1980. Smoothest bike I've ever owned. Guy who bought it paid cash, jumped on and took off for Nashville. Guess he was happy!


 
I did hate to let that bike go.But got to be real about what I can and can't do now.It sure is a smooth bike!I love them Harleys but the ride can't be beat on that Wing!It just makes my back hurt way to much to ride more than 15 mins.And that was before this last round of back trouble!Good reason to look at trikes :msp_rolleyes: love to have one of them with a small block chevy in it!If I can get the OL to go along with that?She likes to ride too.May not take much LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron if you ever run across a muffler for a TS350 I need one.I don't know if one off a 008 fits or not?Jerry said they are about the same?Now that you work for a STIHL dealer :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I did see a stihl cutoff saw there,will check,IF i can remember.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> 009 or 36 inch bar? You can lift either one, but not both at the same time.


 
:tongue2:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I did see a stihl cutoff saw there,will check,IF i can remember.


 
Thanks Ron


----------



## tbone75

Could be a late night for me?I am on coon patrol again.SOB tore hell out of the garden!


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> :tongue2:


 
Now why did I go and tell you guys what the Dr. told me?Your all sounding like my wife. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I found out a clamp off a 064 intake boot will work on a Husky 350 intake if you cut the plastic off!Thanks Ron


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> I did hate to let that bike go.But got to be real about what I can and can't do now.It sure is a smooth bike!I love them Harleys but the ride can't be beat on that Wing!It just makes my back hurt way to much to ride more than 15 mins.And that was before this last round of back trouble!Good reason to look at trikes :msp_rolleyes: love to have one of them with a small block chevy in it!If I can get the OL to go along with that?She likes to ride too.May not take much LOL


 
With gas prices where they are, maybe a VW trike, but it will still hurt your back.
Harleys aren't bad at all unless you have a Sporty with a ridgid mount engine. I rode my Electra Glide classic from Seattle to Milwaukee in 2003 for the 100th, rode back solo in exactly fifty hours and was fine, but I did have a backrest.
Now my Ducati 996, that's a 30 minute bike, arm and leg cramps like you can't believe, bad back pain too.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ughhh its hot. loaded up logs for dad to take into the mill. Then i started painting.... 
Man I need some more saws lol.


----------



## Jon1212

So I'm thinking of starting a thread titled: "My Jacka## Neighbor".
My neighbor borrowed my MS 390 after a crash course in the do's and don'ts to cut some long pieces of Oak last fall, he returned the saw in the case, and I thought all was well. I went with him to a friends to help buck some downed trees about a month later so I let him use my 390 again while I used my 288XP. I was refueling after him when the property owner said "that guy is smoking your saw" we I turned to see a cloud of smoke around my neighbor. I went over and told him to shut it down...............Apparently when he was bucking those long pieces in his yard he decided to cut all the way through the log right into the ground (brand new skip tooth semi chisel). Compounding this was the fact that he didn't refill the bar oil when he refueled. No bar oil+ a dull chain+ forcing the cut= lots of smoke.
So fast forward: I do all the cutting, and my neighbor and his boys do all the loading, now. My neighbor was supposed to split the rounds in my driveway last week with the help of his three sons, as repayment for quartering a bunch of 2 year old oak stump ends for him, in the rain. When I got home the rounds are all still sitting there. I asked my wife what happened? She said, our neighbor ran out of time, and asked if he should just leave the rented splitter for me to use when I got home from work at 630pm, She told him that probably wouldn't be a very good idea. 
Now my neighbor only had 2-2 1/2 cords to split with the help of his 3 boys, and he started at 7am. How did he run out of time? Oh yeah, that's right he's a Jacka##.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Wow Jon! Sounds like you need a new neighbor! lol


----------



## chipherder

Jon1212 said:


> So I'm thinking of starting a thread titled: "My Jacka## Neighbor".
> My neighbor borrowed my MS 390 after a crash course in the do's and don'ts to cut some long pieces of Oak last fall, he returned the saw in the case, and I thought all was well. I went with him to a friends to help buck some downed trees about a month later so I let him use my 390 again while I used my 288XP. I was refueling after him when the property owner said "that guy is smoking your saw" we I turned to see a cloud of smoke around my neighbor. I went over and told him to shut it down...............Apparently when he was bucking those long pieces in his yard he decided to cut all the way through the log right into the ground (brand new skip tooth semi chisel). Compounding this was the fact that he didn't refill the bar oil when he refueled. No bar oil+ a dull chain+ forcing the cut= lots of smoke.
> So fast forward: I do all the cutting, and my neighbor and his boys do all the loading, now. My neighbor was supposed to split the rounds in my driveway last week with the help of his three sons, as repayment for quartering a bunch of 2 year old oak stump ends for him, in the rain. When I got home the rounds are all still sitting there. I asked my wife what happened? She said, our neighbor ran out of time, and asked if he should just leave the rented splitter for me to use when I got home from work at 630pm, She told him that probably wouldn't be a very good idea.
> Now my neighbor only had 2-2 1/2 cords to split with the help of his 3 boys, and he started at 7am. How did he run out of time? Oh yeah, that's right he's a Jacka##.


 
That would be a good thread to start.
Your neighbor sounds like a jackarse all right, I can sort of understand his ignorance running the bar into the ground, but the rest is just not right. He does indeed need to buy his own saw.


----------



## caleath

Jacob did u go to the scrap yard


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> With gas prices where they are, maybe a VW trike, but it will still hurt your back.
> Harleys aren't bad at all unless you have a Sporty with a ridgid mount engine. I rode my Electra Glide classic from Seattle to Milwaukee in 2003 for the 100th, rode back solo in exactly fifty hours and was fine, but I did have a backrest.
> Now my Ducati 996, that's a 30 minute bike, arm and leg cramps like you can't believe, bad back pain too.


 
My X-BIL has a VW trike.May try it out?Hes in a wheel chair because of bike wreck several yrs ago.Fell asleep on his new Goldwing!Broke his back.Funny thing was there was not one mark on him nowhere?Just went off into the grass and flipped.He got this trike last year and fixed it up so he could ride it!Has his wheel chair in a rack on the side.One hell of of good guy!He builds racing go carts and anything else he wants to do LOL Amazing what he gets out of a 5hp briggs! I will get some pics of it next time I am over there.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Jacob did u go to the scrap yard


 
Noooppe dad changed his mind and hauled in some logs lol. Ill go prolly monday.


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> With gas prices where they are, maybe a VW trike, but it will still hurt your back.
> Harleys aren't bad at all unless you have a Sporty with a ridgid mount engine. I rode my Electra Glide classic from Seattle to Milwaukee in 2003 for the 100th, rode back solo in exactly fifty hours and was fine, but I did have a backrest.
> Now my Ducati 996, that's a 30 minute bike, arm and leg cramps like you can't believe, bad back pain too.


 
Milwaukee to Seattle in 50 hrs.?Now you had to be breaking some laws LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Noooppe dad changed his mind and hauled in some logs lol. Ill go prolly monday.


 
opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> So I'm thinking of starting a thread titled: "My Jacka## Neighbor".
> My neighbor borrowed my MS 390 after a crash course in the do's and don'ts to cut some long pieces of Oak last fall, he returned the saw in the case, and I thought all was well. I went with him to a friends to help buck some downed trees about a month later so I let him use my 390 again while I used my 288XP. I was refueling after him when the property owner said "that guy is smoking your saw" we I turned to see a cloud of smoke around my neighbor. I went over and told him to shut it down...............Apparently when he was bucking those long pieces in his yard he decided to cut all the way through the log right into the ground (brand new skip tooth semi chisel). Compounding this was the fact that he didn't refill the bar oil when he refueled. No bar oil+ a dull chain+ forcing the cut= lots of smoke.
> So fast forward: I do all the cutting, and my neighbor and his boys do all the loading, now. My neighbor was supposed to split the rounds in my driveway last week with the help of his three sons, as repayment for quartering a bunch of 2 year old oak stump ends for him, in the rain. When I got home the rounds are all still sitting there. I asked my wife what happened? She said, our neighbor ran out of time, and asked if he should just leave the rented splitter for me to use when I got home from work at 630pm, She told him that probably wouldn't be a very good idea.
> Now my neighbor only had 2-2 1/2 cords to split with the help of his 3 boys, and he started at 7am. How did he run out of time? Oh yeah, that's right he's a Jacka##.


 
Never loan out the good stuff!Thats why I have a few cheap Poulans for. if they don't like it.Tell them go buy one!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Never loan out the good stuff!Thats why I have a few cheap Poulans for. if they don't like it.Tell them go buy one!


 
Yep, I agree. I've been looking around for something cheap that I can set aside as a "loaner", and if it gets broken then the next guy that wants to borrow it, I can just tell "no, so and so broke it". That ought to get a good fight going.............lol.


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> Milwaukee to Seattle in 50 hrs.?Now you had to be breaking some laws LOL


 
Not too badly, mostly 75, sometimes 80. Thing was, only slept 3 or 4 hours per night. My friend was taking the train back and I was trying to arrive about the same time. He beat me by about three hours.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Never loan out the good stuff!Thats why I have a few cheap Poulans for. if they don't like it.Tell them go buy one!


 
That's why I own a Husky .
Husky = Loaner .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> That's why I own a Husky .
> Husky = Loaner .


 
Now don`t you be loaning out them Stihls I worked over, they are too hot for uniniated users...LOL


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> That's why I own a Husky .
> Husky = Loaner .


 
That was almost funny............though the idea of watching my neighbor try to start my 2100CD would make for some comedy. At least until he starts crying that his shoulder hurts.


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Noooppe dad changed his mind and hauled in some logs lol. Ill go prolly monday.


 
Yeah right...Crystal put her foot down didnt she?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Youse slackers got to get yourselfs some Echo`s, best saw out there nowadays. I am going to sell off all my Stihls and get me some Echos. For every Stihl I sell I should be able to get 3-4 Echos for the same money, increase my herd by 3-4 times its current size.


----------



## caleath

I have a PM 610 for a loaner saw....that usually only happens once.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Youse slackers got to get yourselfs some Echo`s, best saw out there nowadays. I am going to sell off all my Stihls and get me some Echos. For every Stihl I sell I should be able to get 3-4 Echos for the same money, increase my herd by 3-4 times its current size.


 
Is echo paying you to say that Jerry.....?

Next thing you will be selling your Pioneers for Echos...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Youse slackers got to get yourselfs some Echo`s, best saw out there nowadays. I am going to sell off all my Stihls and get me some Echos. For every Stihl I sell I should be able to get 3-4 Echos for the same money, increase my herd by 3-4 times its current size.


 
Come out here to the Westcoast, and you can pick up a bunch of Echo's at the flea markets. People use 'em to hold down their tarps where they have all the old clothes laid out for sale.


----------



## caleath

Next thing you know Jerry will be saying nice things about Husky..

Hey Jerry any pics of that knife yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Look at this durn box, would you open it??


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Look at this durn box, would you open it??


 
I am surprised that they would even ship that box


----------



## pioneerguy600

I figured Customs would seize it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Is echo paying you to say that Jerry.....?
> 
> Next thing you will be selling your Pioneers for Echos...:msp_rolleyes:


 
Nooooooooo,...not the Pioneers.... 
The Stihls are inferior to the mighty ,"Echo"


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Next thing you know Jerry will be saying nice things about Husky..
> 
> Not..:msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Come out here to the Westcoast, and you can pick up a bunch of Echo's at the flea markets. People use 'em to hold down their tarps where they have all the old clothes laid out for sale.


 
I think I can find all I want in my local area but thanks for the invite.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys. Nice box Jerry, I don't care for the smell of the art work, glad it's way up there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hello guys. Nice box Jerry, I don't care for the smell of the art work, glad it's way up there.


 
Notice that I am keeping the box outdoors..


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello guys. Nice box Jerry, I don't care for the smell of the art work, glad it's way up there.


 
To bad I didn't fix your box up like a big HUSKY !!:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Wonder if Ron can get me some Husky stickers?I got lots of places to put them :hmm3grin2orange: maby some Stihl stickers for TP :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Inside;






Like the pink bubble wrap?


----------



## jimdad07

I don't blame you Jerry. I have the first one ever in my shop right now and it smells like a dead rodent. Off to continue on the saw mill, I haven't gotten a thing done on it since the other night. Tonight I am starting to get the axel on it and all that good stuff.


----------



## caleath

Out to eat with family unit.....yes I can now check in with my phone


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Inside;


 
HEHEHE Like that PINK bubble wrap :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

I like the pink


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I like the pink


 
Oh you do.Do you ? I just couldn't be mean and send pink peanuts LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like whats wrapped up in the pink even more.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now don`t you be loaning out them Stihls I worked over, they are too hot for uniniated users...LOL


 
Not for loan or forsale , come to think of it , they're not mine so I can't loan them because the guy wouldn't be happy :msp_rolleyes:, but I can lend you my Husky .


----------



## tbone75

I better watch what I say about them Stihls.Now that I have so many :msp_ohmy:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Not for loan or forsale , come to think of it , they're not mine so I can't loan them because the guy wouldn't be happy :msp_rolleyes:, but I can lend you my Husky .


 
Ha ha ha,..I dont even own a chainsaw.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ha ha ha,..I dont even own a chainsaw.


 
I only own 1 Husky and 1 Echo ....... Honest .


----------



## tbone75

Back in a bit.Got to go load up the Goldwing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I only own 1 Husky and 1 Echo ....... Honest .


 
Both loaners?


----------



## caleath

Dont own saws?


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you don`t own them you can`t loan them.


----------



## caleath

I guess I dont the 30 plus that are in garage


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well the box has been sitting outside for many hours now and the smell has died down, this is what I found inside;


----------



## caleath

Thats sweet


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Thats sweet


 
Sho is!!


----------



## barneyrb

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well the box has been sitting outside for many hours now and the smell has died down, this is what I found inside;



I recently aquired a bunch of Total hard nosed bars and have been thinking of making a skinning knife very much like that. Should be some great steel in those bars.

Congrats Jerry, good looking knife.


----------



## chipherder

Jerry you're a lucky guy.
Tbone, that workmanship is beautiful!


----------



## caleath

Home from eatin and I am stuffed.....

where the crap is everyone..?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks guys,..John did a beautiful job on the knife and it will be a collector/ show knife for me. I have a good many knives for everyday type use and a few special collector/ special knives.


----------



## caleath

I wish creativity was one of my strong points....its not. 


Tbone have you seen knives made from chainsaw chain.?


http://www.knifenetwork.com/workshop/tut_chainsaw_burnett.shtml


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I wish creativity was one of my strong points....its not.
> 
> 
> Tbone have you seen knives made from chainsaw chain.?


 
Yes that chain makes a wild looking blade!And a very good one tone of these days I might give it a try?


----------



## tbone75

Thanks all you guys.Glad you like the knife.Still think Jerry should use it  Getting hammered here right now!Rain thunder lighting.Power keeps going off :mad2:


----------



## caleath

Thats for sure John...I love knives and want to make one from scratch...

I just dont need more crap to do...


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Thanks all you guys.Glad you like the knife.Still think Jerry should use it  Getting hammered here right now!Rain thunder lighting.Power keeps going off :mad2:


 
boy the radar sure looks bad up there...


----------



## tbone75

barneyrb said:


> I recently aquired a bunch of Total hard nosed bars and have been thinking of making a skinning knife very much like that. Should be some great steel in those bars.
> 
> Congrats Jerry, good looking knife.


 
I know of a guy thats makes knives out of old bars.Seem to work out great.I have some saved back to try some day?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> boy the radar sure looks bad up there...


 
Yep a little CRAPPY up here.


----------



## sachsmo

Old files make some nice blades.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Thats for sure John...I love knives and want to make one from scratch...
> 
> I just dont need more crap to do...


 
A easy way to start is buy a ready made blade.Then put a handle on it.That will give you some ideas.You already know how to make a sheath LOL


----------



## caleath

sachsmo said:


> Old files make some nice blades.


 
What are you doing in here....looking for a fight?

Night Johnboy.....


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Old files make some nice blades.


 
They sure do.Thats about all I use.I try a few different things at times tho.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I watched my dad make knives and could easily take it up myself. Growing up I worked in the forges with blacksmith making plenty of useful iron and steel pieces. Pounding out ornamental bits and lots of fittings for horsedrawn sleighs, wagons and riding carriages. My speciality became wheel wright, hubs,spokes and rims. Learned forge welding first, acetelene welding and brazing next, then electric rod, mig, tig and can get metals to stick together. Who knows,...someday I might make a couple.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> A easy way to start is buy a ready made blade.Then put a handle on it.That will give you some ideas.You already know how to make a sheath LOL


 
I will look around and see if I can find pictures of my leather work.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I watched my dad make knives and could easily take it up myself. Growing up I worked in the forges with blacksmith making plenty of useful iron and steel pieces. Pounding out ornamental bits and lots of fittings for horsedrawn sleighs, wagons and riding carriages. My speciality became wheel wright, hubs,spokes and rims. Learned forge welding first, acetelene welding and brazing next, then electric rod, mig, tig and can get metals to stick together. Who knows,...someday I might make a couple.


 
Jerry you have more skills than the rest of us put together  I would like to see a knife from you.Make mine look like crap LOL And I wouldn't care a bit


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I will look around and see if I can find pictures of my leather work.


 
opcorn:


----------



## chipherder

pioneerguy600 said:


> I watched my dad make knives and could easily take it up myself. Growing up I worked in the forges with blacksmith making plenty of useful iron and steel pieces. Pounding out ornamental bits and lots of fittings for horsedrawn sleighs, wagons and riding carriages. My speciality became wheel wright, hubs,spokes and rims. Learned forge welding first, acetelene welding and brazing next, then electric rod, mig, tig and can get metals to stick together. Who knows,...someday I might make a couple.


 
You are talented, all I can do is tig, going to learn mig as I have one now. No longer have access to a tig.


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> You are talented, all I can do is tig, going to learn mig as I have one now. No longer have access to a tig.


 
I was always told Tig is the hard one to learn?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> opcorn:


 
Its going to take a while...too many computers to find the pics.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I was always told Tig is the hard one to learn?


 
Depends..not too hard....I learned mild steel tig first..then aluminum then stainless and so on...lots of exotic metals on airplanes you know.


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> I was always told Tig is the hard one to learn?


 
Ithought it was pretty easy because it's so controllable.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you have more skills than the rest of us put together  I would like to see a knife from you.Make mine look like crap LOL And I wouldn't care a bit


 
It was easy to learn when its going on all around me, they let me in early as I was quiet and wanted to learn everything, big enough to be useful and I could always see ahead and just know what was needed before I was asked to get it or hand off a tool, piece of metal, fastners, fittings etc.


----------



## tbone75

I have a little 110 wire welder I play around with and a stick welder I am trying to learn? LOL My brother is a good welder.if I could just get him out here for some lessons?


----------



## caleath

Well on short notice this is a picture back with I was into Cowboy action shooting

I made the holsters belt cuffs etc...I will look for more pics later,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was easy to learn when its going on all around me, they let me in early as I was quiet and wanted to learn everything, big enough to be useful and I could always see ahead and just know what was needed before I was asked to get it or hand off a tool, piece of metal, fastners, fittings etc.


 
Thats the trick.Wanting to learn! I showed a few guys I work with how I make a knife.The most they ever did was 2 and give up LOL Most quit on the first one LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Well on short notice this is a picture back with I was into Cowboy action shooting
> 
> I made the holsters belt cuffs etc...I will look for more pics later,


 
Speed loaders for the pistols?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I have a little 110 wire welder I play around with and a stick welder I am trying to learn? LOL My brother is a good welder.if I could just get him out here for some lessons?


 
Probably a good idea....my first welding was gas welding exhaust systems...not easy...but the way I did it.


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> Well on short notice this is a picture back with I was into Cowboy action shooting
> 
> I made the holsters belt cuffs etc...I will look for more pics later,


 
That looks like really nice work Cliff, didn't know you were a cowboy action shooter.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Well on short notice this is a picture back with I was into Cowboy action shooting
> 
> I made the holsters belt cuffs etc...I will look for more pics later,


 
NICE looking stuff!!!


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Speed loaders for the pistols?


 
where....they are single action pistols..no speed loading.

There is a shotgun shell belt for loading shells from. Its a leather belt with formed rawhide loops for the shells...dang thing was a huge pain.


----------



## caleath

That looks like really nice work Cliff, didn't know you were a cowboy action shooter.


I was dont do it much anymore....not sure why. I still have all my stuff just doesnt trip my trigger anymore.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Probably a good idea....my first welding was gas welding exhaust systems...not easy...but the way I did it.


 
I really like gas welding thin metals, I have built header systems with a exhaust pipe bender and acetelene/oxygen welding gear.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> where....they are single action pistols..no speed loading.
> 
> There is a shotgun shell belt for loading shells from. Its a leather belt with formed rawhide loops for the shells...dang thing was a huge pain.


 
Sure looks good tho! I have a gun I bet you would like? 92 Winchester 32-20.It was my great uncles.I still shoot it too!


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Sure looks good tho! I have a gun I bet you would like? 92 Winchester 32-20.It was my great uncles.I still shoot it too!


 
Sweet...take good care of it. I had a replica one in 45 long colt.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> I really like gas welding thin metals, I have built header systems with a exhaust pipe bender and acetelene/oxygen welding gear.


 
You dang sure learn temp control doing it that way.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I really like gas welding thin metals, I have built header systems with a exhaust pipe bender and acetelene/oxygen welding gear.


 
I did a lot of welding on cars years ago.Not easy to keep it from warping!Didn't want that to much extra work!


----------



## chipherder

pioneerguy600 said:


> I really like gas welding thin metals, I have built header systems with a exhaust pipe bender and acetelene/oxygen welding gear.


 
That must be really challenging, the ceo once brought me a fishing reel body and a cuckoo clock part, it was tricky even with the tig.
Almost like welding beer can stock.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 45/70 was a common one around here but they couldn`t hit the broad side of a barn with them.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Sweet...take good care of it. I had a replica one in 45 long colt.


 
Nice! A friend of mine has a new in the box 92 25-20.His Grand dad gave it to him.He says its never been out of that box?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I did a lot of welding on cars years ago.Not easy to keep it from warping!Didn't want that to much extra work!


 
I have welded in several auto roofs where sunroof panel was taken out due to leaking, not an easy job but they turned out well, also welded in a roof of our dump truck where a moon roof/vent window was removed.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 45/70 was a common one around here but they couldn`t hit the broad side of a barn with them.


 
Thats a big one!It will knock a moose for a loop LOL I had one in a Ruger #1 single shot.It shot very good!Kicked like a mule!


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Nice! A friend of mine has a new in the box 92 25-20.His Grand dad gave it to him.He says its never been out of that box?


 
Wow if its an original old winchester..its priceless.

I traded guns alot a few years ago... I had a 45/70 Marlin...kicked like a mule.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have welded in several auto roofs where sunroof panel was taken out due to leaking, not an easy job but they turned out well, also welded in a roof of our dump truck where a moon roof/vent window was removed.


 
If you can do that you can weld anything! LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Wow if its an original old winchester..its priceless.
> 
> I traded guns alot a few years ago... I had a 45/70 Marlin...kicked like a mule.


 
Yep its all original!


----------



## caleath

Yeah I wouldnt want to do that for a living.


----------



## tbone75

I had an FFL for 9 yrs. Got fed up with the red tape and quit.I bought sold traded a lot of guns LOL


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I had an FFL for 9 yrs. Got fed up with the red tape and quit.I bought sold traded a lot of guns LOL


 
Yeah a pain in the you know what for sure.

I have had way more guns than saws thats for sure....Well I still do.


----------



## tbone75

Forgot to tell you guys.Took care of my coon problem before the rain hit.They was stupid enough to come out while I was sitting outside.2 small ones.


----------



## caleath

This article is sure scary....


Deadly Fungus Strikes Joplin Tornado Survivors, Volunteers - Yahoo! News


I will still volunteer. I will make sure and make sure and be carefull though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If you can do that you can weld anything! LOL


 
I think my most delicate welding job was to weld back together a rare carburetor for a gasoline starting engine in an old TD9, the carb got hit by a rock from the tread and broke it into 7 pieces. I welded it all back together, it didn`t leak and still worked , I made new gaskets and cleaned it all out, put it back on the engine and its still running today.


----------



## caleath

Guys I am turning in early....beat for some reason today.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> This article is sure scary....
> 
> 
> Deadly Fungus Strikes Joplin Tornado Survivors, Volunteers - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> I will still volunteer. I will make sure and make sure and be carefull though.


 
Seen that on the news a couple days ago.Never heard of that before?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Forgot to tell you guys.Took care of my coon problem before the rain hit.They was stupid enough to come out while I was sitting outside.2 small ones.


 
So they won`t be coming back.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Guys I am turning in early....beat for some reason today.


 
Night Cliff


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are halfway to making 900


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> This article is sure scary....
> 
> 
> Deadly Fungus Strikes Joplin Tornado Survivors, Volunteers - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> I will still volunteer. I will make sure and make sure and be carefull though.


 
Please do, that stuff sounds nasty. As if those poor people didn't have enough trouble already.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> So they won`t be coming back.


 
Not a chance


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to turn in also,..Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to turn in also,..Nytol.


 
Night Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

Been out working on the saw mill all night. Got the cross members on the mill that the leaf springs will attach to the support the axel. Ran out of CO2 for the mig welder on the last joint of the night.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Been out working on the saw mill all night. Got the cross members on the mill that the leaf springs will attach to the support the axel. Ran out of CO2 for the mig welder on the last joint of the night.


 
Well chit!!


----------



## jimdad07

Can't have nothin'


----------



## jimdad07

Hate to do it, but I am falling asleep at the key board. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hate to do it, but I am falling asleep at the key board. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


 
Me too! Night Jim


----------



## jimdad07

Night John


----------



## tbone75

Very wet out there today.Looks like it going to stay that way till Sun.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Just done a little trading.Got that beat up 046 back and a 009 for my old 76 goldwing.Guy wanted a bike and I wanted more saws LOL i can't ride any more so why not?Bike hasen't been started in 3 yrs. To bad it wasen't Huskys :msp_mad: or Echos :msp_biggrin: Or Pioneers !! Going to look for a rear tanks/handle for the 046 its been patched up with JB weld by me LOL.Works just fine but its ugly.Going to need top dollar out of that one LOL Also got a new 36" B&C and a nice used 20" B&C with them.That 36 is what I need for one of them 064s!Got a new 25 B&C for the 046.To bad I can't lift over 10 lbs. :biggrinbounce2::taped: I have to admit a Stihl sells easy!



Morning All... Looks like showers and T-storms again off and on for the next three days.
Hey John a question about that old gullwing you just traded off. Was yours one of the ones (I think 75 and 76 only) that had that crazy cool kick starter that was stored inside what looked like the gas tank?? When you had to kick start it you took out the "emergency" starter and slipped in a hole in the tranny case got her going and then returned the lever to its place back in behind the tank panel.....I've never been much for the Jap bike thing but really thought that was a handy, cool setup...of course they stopped doing that after 2 yrs of production...LOL probably wasn't necessary...


----------



## dancan

We got a day of sun !
I'm off to try and finish a cottage lot with a couple of saws that I don't own .
I left the loaners at the shop .


----------



## Cantdog

Good luck Dan....should be nice temps to run a saw today..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> Good luck Dan....should be nice temps to run a saw today..


 
Hey dont brag! :bang: lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, just getting in from rounds. Beautiful sunny day here, 12 degs and rising to 20 this afternoon. Hope to be off to the island by noon. May be a bit breezy but it will keep all flying insects at bay.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning All... Looks like showers and T-storms again off and on for the next three days.
> Hey John a question about that old gullwing you just traded off. Was yours one of the ones (I think 75 and 76 only) that had that crazy cool kick starter that was stored inside what looked like the gas tank?? When you had to kick start it you took out the "emergency" starter and slipped in a hole in the tranny case got her going and then returned the lever to its place back in behind the tank panel.....I've never been much for the Jap bike thing but really thought that was a handy, cool setup...of course they stopped doing that after 2 yrs of production...LOL probably wasn't necessary...


 
Yes it sure was.I Had to use it once!It was easy to use.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys, been in and out of the house all morning. Going to be a good day. There is some clouds moving out and the sun is peeking through, not that muggy here yet.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning guys, been in and out of the house all morning. Going to be a good day. There is some clouds moving out and the sun is peeking through, not that muggy here yet.


 
Rain quit here but now its MUGGY as hell!!! I am staying in the shop LOL


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas...I musta been tired...slept until 9. I feel like a slacker.

Of to Texarkana to get stuff for summer camp...oh boy. What are you guys going to do while I am gone for a whole week.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas...I musta been tired...slept until 9. I feel like a slacker.
> 
> Of to Texarkana to get stuff for summer camp...oh boy. What are you guys going to do while I am gone for a whole week.


 
We will make up some stories about you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

I am sure you will john


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I am sure you will john


 
I am sure I can find lots of help!:hmm3grin2orange: When do you leave?So I know when to start? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

The 19th


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> The 19th


 
 Thats a whole WEEK !!!

is that going to be a creamsickle campout ? will everybody get to "feel the stihl " ? orange and white uniforms ?? 
we can start now cant we john ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Rain quit here but now its MUGGY as hell!!! I am staying in the shop LOL


 
Only 56 deg and raining here..
doing the gardens good tho after the hi heat..
I should go to the shop and work on sumthing the wrong color,just to get acclimated a bit for new job 

maybe i will finish this thing up,,ugh !


----------



## caleath

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Whats a vortex ?? a small texas tornado ?
tapatalk ?? texas accent ?


----------



## roncoinc

Think i'll go down and get warmed up on a mini mac first


----------



## caleath

Its my phone I hit reply without sending message


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Very wet out there today.Looks like it going to stay that way till Sun.


 
Did you get hard with that storm last night?


----------



## sefh3

caleath said:


> Its my phone I hit reply without sending message


 
Chit happens. I just read most of this thread. Looks like I have been missing out.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Did you get hard with that storm last night?


 
Yep got hammered!! Rained so hard I couldn't hear inside the house!The wind wasen't real bad at least.


----------



## sefh3

After watching the news last night and it showed the big band going through the heart of Ohio. Hopefully no damage was done.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats a whole WEEK !!!
> 
> is that going to be a creamsickle campout ? will everybody get to "feel the stihl " ? orange and white uniforms ??
> we can start now cant we john ??


 
Sure why not.Lets pick on Cliff for the next 2 weeks  We all know hes a closet Husky lover :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> After watching the news last night and it showed the big band going through the heart of Ohio. Hopefully no damage was done.


 
Nothing I could find today?Haven't made it down to my little creek yet.Culvert might be gone?That thing is 5ft high and the water still gets over it at times.Other times there is no water?If its out I can't get to the back half of my place.Corse thats where my wood is for next year.LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Only 56 deg and raining here..
> doing the gardens good tho after the hi heat..
> I should go to the shop and work on sumthing the wrong color,just to get acclimated a bit for new job
> 
> maybe i will finish this thing up,,ugh !


 
Dam thing looks new?Just talked to the OL.She is freezing her arse off over in MA LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron that new job might turn you into a Stihl lover? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Strange things be going on around here?Jerry turned into a Echo lover?:hmm3grin2orange: Cliff wants a Husky?Jim is just lost!He loves them Mini-Macs?Ron went to Stihl on us?And I crap my pants the other day for the Dr. :hmm3grin2orange: Plus I am taking blue pills all the time?And they don't do what the TV says?:bang:


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John Did you miss that question I asked you this morning about your goldwing?????? Or are you just being antisocial????LOLOL!!!


----------



## caleath

sefh3 said:


> Chit happens. I just read most of this thread. Looks like I have been missing out.


 
You read the whole thing? You might need a hobby. And yes you have been missing out

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Chit happens. I just read most of this thread. Looks like I have been missing out.


 
MOST ?? only MOST !! ?? 
what parts did you miss ??


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Good luck Dan....should be nice temps to run a saw today..


 
Thanks Cantdog !
I had a great day , got there at 9:00 am ,dropped a few pine and oak along the edge of a lake , drug the brush and chipped it , then loaded almost a cord in the truck and dropped off the 8 footers to a paying costumer . Home by 4:30 , mowed the lawn and then had AAA strip loin on the BBQ with ice cold beer for supper (much better than the sardines for lunch) . The temps were around 44 when I started and got to 65 (felt hotter in the sun) with a good breeze to keep the bugs away !
Only got one tank of gas through "The Guy's" saw but it was a productive and lucrative day !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hey John Did you miss that question I asked you this morning about your goldwing?????? Or are you just being antisocial????LOLOL!!!


 
He answered,,you must have skipped a page ??
Those two 70e's seem to have good comp..show some verticle stuff in thru the plug hole,not perfect but pretty darn good,just used..
i think they would run..
when you coming to get them ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Strange things be going on around here?Jerry turned into a Echo lover?:hmm3grin2orange: Cliff wants a Husky?Jim is just lost!He loves them Mini-Macs?Ron went to Stihl on us?And I crap my pants the other day for the Dr. :hmm3grin2orange: Plus I am taking blue pills all the time?And they don't do what the TV says?:bang:


 
You gonna havta stop taking that "stuff" John,,seems to be warping your perception !! LOL !!
most of what you said may be true exept i did not "GO" to stihl !!!
they are a very well known husky dealership also !! 
i hope Jerry skips those pages where you keep saying that !!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey John Did you miss that question I asked you this morning about your goldwing?????? Or are you just being antisocial????LOLOL!!!


 
You must have missed it?It has that funky kick starter on it.LOL


----------



## Mastermind

I'm leaving on vacation in the morning. I'll be checking in from time to time though. Jerry is in charge of things until I return. Got it??? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You gonna havta stop taking that "stuff" John,,seems to be warping your perception !! LOL !!
> most of what you said may be true exept i did not "GO" to stihl !!!
> they are a very well known husky dealership also !!
> i hope Jerry skips those pages where you keep saying that !!


 
Humm !! All I seen on that web page was Stihl? :hmm3grin2orange: I kinda like my blue pills


----------



## tbone75

Just finished supper.Spam & cheese with chicken & rice soup YUMMY!!!


----------



## caleath

Shoping with wife and kids


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> I'm leaving on vacation in the morning. I'll be checking in from time to time though. Jerry is in charge of things until I return. Got it??? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Have a good trip/vacation Randy, I will keep everyone in check while you are away...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got back in from the island, had a beautiful day out there. I used the P62 to cut down and buck up some wood from windfallen trees. Cut the grass in all the areas we use for campouts and recreation. Boiled some sea bugs for lunch and had a salad I took out with me along with a dozen cold Keiths. Strange,..everything was gone by the time I got ashore.


----------



## caleath

Boy everyone is having more fun than me


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Boy everyone is having more fun than me


 
You got to find yourself some trees to cut down.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry its pick on Cliff for the next 2 weeks!! Get him LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its too hot down where Cliff resides to pick on him too much, hard enough living in that climate let alone picking on him when he is sweating his hiney off.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its too hot down where Cliff resides to pick on him too much, hard enough living in that climate let alone picking on him when he is sweating his hiney off.


 
Hes taking off for a week!So we just have to make him pay!  We may have to pick on someone else while hes gone???


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys. Been a very productive day up here. The BIL should meet his bank deadline just fine. I got the well pump in and running today. Tomorrow will be devoted to getting all the gas line threaded and put together, running black iron. Black iron is and always will be the best material for a gas line. I don't care too much for the Wardflex or any of that stuff. On a different note, I am going to surprise my wife with a new lawn mower next week, should soften the blow of the 7900 that might be coming with it. I have been fighting our little POS Yard Machine for three summers now and have had enough. The tractor itself is a great machine, it has had little problems. The deck on the other hand is very chinsy and I am tired of fixing it every week when it comes time to mow the yard. So, Mary will get a new mower and I just might pull the trigger on a 7900.


----------



## farrell

evening all. i got my step dads homelite weed eater fixed and running. still should properly be fixed (carb kit and fuel lines). tore the carb apart wiped all the oil out of it and trimmed the fuel lines and to my surprise it fired right up. but boy this thing is a finicky POS.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening all. i got my step dads homelite weed eater fixed and running. still should properly be fixed (carb kit and fuel lines). tore the carb apart wiped all the oil out of it and trimmed the fuel lines and to my surprise it fired right up. but boy this thing is a finicky POS.


 
I bought a troy built from lowes about 3 yrs ago.Nothing but a POS.I got to tear it apart twice a year to get it to run.I gave up and started spraying weed killer all around :hmm3grin2orange: Don't need it much now


----------



## farrell

i told my mother to go buy him a nice husky, stihl, or echo weed eater for fathers day. that way i have a nice one to use and dont have to fight with the f$#*ing thing. but it did get the job done. does anyone know how the sears craftsman weed eaters are?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i told my mother to go buy him a nice husky, stihl, or echo weed eater for fathers day. that way i have a nice one to use and dont have to fight with the f$#*ing thing. but it did get the job done. does anyone know how the sears craftsman weed eaters are?


 
They were poulans with sears name on them.Don't know if they still are?My brother has one.its 7 or 8 yrs old.I just put new fuel lines on it this year for the first time.Still runs great.It gets used a lot!


----------



## farrell

i told her about the craftsmans and some of the ones with interchangeable heads. she said that she would look at them. but being a husky fan told her to go look at huskies first or the stihl.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i told her about the craftsmans and some of the ones with interchangeable heads. she said that she would look at them. but being a husky fan told her to go look at huskies first or the stihl.


 
If you buy a good one it will last you a very long time!Or buy 3 cheap ones for the same price.If it quits throw it away and grab another one LOL Myself I would get a Husky!


----------



## tbone75

Dam!! Where is every body???


----------



## farrell

yep a husky is what i would get too. idk where everyone else is.


----------



## Mastermind

I'm here. I've got a turd weedeater too.


----------



## jimdad07

Mary had to get on the puter for a few minutes. I got her a Ryobi string trimmer last year and it works pretty good. It won't last as long as a high dollar one, but it works pretty good for now. I have a few others on the shop for back ups. Seems when you tell people that you collect chainsaws, they think you must LOVE weed eaters too.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to pack it in. Have a good night guys.


----------



## caleath

So I get home and everyone leaves....fine then.. I will go to bed too.

Hey Ron...had steak for dinner.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Cliff I been listening to Texans all night!!LOL!!


----------



## jimdad07

I'm back for a moment or two. Good movie on now I am still up. Bourne Identity, great movie.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Robin, how you doing tonight?


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jim....I think Cliffy thinks I 'm pulling his leg!!! LOL!!


----------



## jimdad07

You could be, where you been listening to Texans all night?


----------



## Cantdog

Well I wanted to plague Cliff a little but the wife and I went out dinner tonight and followed that up with "James McMurtry and the Heartless Bastards" concert. They are from Austin and are quite popular down there (and very popular up here as well) Place was sold out months in advance........not only that but I was talking to my next door neighbor tonight......he has a 4' round iron "Lone Star" on the side of his house. LOL At Christmas he had a huge "State of Texas" made up of Christmas lights all lit up on his lawn. He too is from Austin. LOL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

That sounds like a pretty good evening Robin. I see John is up again, back botherin' John?


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John.....I guess I did miss your response...I was in and out all day..we planted the entire veg garden today so I may have been distracted LOL!! Sorry I was so hard on you!! LOLOL!!!!

As far as I know those starters were only availible for two yrs 75-76 Seems like that should make them rather collectable... I thought that it was a cool setup.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey John.....I guess I did miss your response...I was in and out all day..we planted the entire veg garden today so I may have been distracted LOL!! Sorry I was so hard on you!! LOLOL!!!!
> 
> As far as I know those starters were only availible for two yrs 75-76 Seems like that should make them rather collectable... I thought that it was a cool setup.


 
Hard on me?LOL Thats was just a little tease LOL I got back on but didn't look like anyone else was?Sorry I missed you guys.I tryed to go to sleep but no luck?Tired as can be but can't sleep.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> So I get home and everyone leaves....fine then.. I will go to bed too.
> 
> Hey Ron...had steak for dinner.:msp_biggrin:


 
SLACKER :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All..A lot of rain and showers around this AM. The wife and I got the entire veg garden planted yesterday, mowed the lawn and weed whacked with (Jerry will love this) my only Stihl product... KM 130R It's a little heavy for a whacker but it doesn't slow down!! Then we were off to a fabulous dinner and an evening of great tunes from James McMurtry. I don't go to concerts often anymore...well since last time he came up here...LOL!!!

Glad you got out to your island Jerry...always nice to get a litle sea breeze and salt spray on you first time of the season.

You're killing me here!! What I would give for a dozen cold Keiths!!! The bugs on the beach I can come up with but they just won't let us have any Keiths down here. My mouth is watering at 7:20 on a Sunday morning, just thinking about it!!! Another black coffee instead I guess!! LOL!!

Today I will be sliding my outboard into the shop..slinging it off the trailer with the bridge crane and setting it on the boat stands to do a coat of bottom paint and a new set of guards down both sides. This one has to be first in the water and that has to be this week. Then I can get to work on the larger boat...bottom paint as well, change all the fluids and if I remember right have a look at the elec choke as I don't think it was working correctly last fall/winter.


----------



## caleath

I get a call at.0530 We show the office in Detroit has lost commercial power Yep I told them....power is out.. How do you know that...Because my lights are out...I live there.....then he says the generator isnt on....i tell him yep he ask...how do you know that? I tell him my window is open cant hear it running . He accuses me of being a smart [email protected]@ . I had to explain that I only live 500 yards from the office ....


----------



## caleath

Robin I missed your Texas razzing last night. I was beat. Shopping with the wife and kids was a whipping last night. I did get some cool stuff for fathers day though.

The music coming out of Austin is some of the best in the part of the world. Lots of folks go down there to party and listen to music. Austin, the state capital for those not familiar, is sorta a strange place, I grew up there as my dad worked for the state for 30 years. UT is there and so it very liberal, not sure how the capital of Texas ended up that way but it is. 

I am not into country music or I might know who that was. I am sure they put on a good show though. 

Sitting here baby sitting this office until power comes back on...I am sorta glad though...I have airconditioning here, running on back up generator, its starting to get a bit warm at the house.


----------



## Cantdog

James is not real country.....he has more of a rock base but is always telling a story kinda like Dylan...a modern song writer, ballard of sorts. Songs like "Chocktah Bingo" and "Can't Make It Here Anymore" are some that make it to the radio. Good listening and the woodboogers and fishermen up here really like to get up and dance to his music. 

I was just kidding around last night, as I said my nextdoor neighbor is from Austin and I was chatting with him yesterday over a cool beverage and last night at the concert we ran into my wifes, sisters next door neighbors who are also from Austin LOL!! So for a ol boy from the coast of Maine I was pretty well "Texased Up" yesterday !!! LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Dan it sounded like you did have a good productive day yesterday!!!


----------



## caleath

Cantdog said:


> James is not real country.....he has more of a rock base but is always telling a story kinda like Dylan...a modern song writer, ballard of sorts. Songs like "Chocktah Bingo" and "Can't Make It Here Anymore" are some that make it to the radio. Good listening and the woodboogers and fishermen up here really like to get up and dance to his music.
> 
> I was just kidding around last night, as I said my nextdoor neighbor is from Austin and I was chatting with him yesterday over a cool beverage and last night at the concert we ran into my wifes, sisters next door neighbors who are also from Austin LOL!! So for a ol boy from the coast of Maine I was pretty well "Texased Up" yesterday !!! LOL!!


 

Sounds like you were Texas ed up....could have been worse.:msp_smile:


Sounds like he might be more Rockabilly...which wouldnt surprise me at all.
Lots of Austin folks up there...they say why they moved?


----------



## caleath

Robin, I looked him up as I am sitting here doing nothing but waiting....I have heard his music before. He did some music for a movie....Beer for my horses. Toby Keith movie, its pretty funny if you can laugh at country folks.

He is Larry McMurtrys son, Lonesome Dove and unfortuatly Broke back Mountain, that still makes me sad you know.

I put him on my Pandora list, internet radio, and I am listening to him as I type this.


----------



## Cantdog

Wifes younger sisters neighbors are both going to UMO....and are quite a bit younger.....he makes some real fine beer and has a band himself.

My neighbor still has a place down there but married the daughter of another neighbor just down the street...she wanted to come home for a spell and he always wanted to live in a small to...so here they are..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, beautiful day here, suns out and fairly warm for this early in the day. Had a very bright full moon last night and the temp always drops on a clear sky full moon.


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> Robin, I looked him up as I am sitting here doing nothing but waiting....I have heard his music before. He did some music for a movie....Beer for my horses. Toby Keith movie, its pretty funny if you can laugh at country folks.
> 
> He is Larry McMurtrys son, Lonesome Dove and unfortuatly Broke back Mountain, that still makes me sad you know.
> 
> I put him on my Pandora list, internet radio, and I am listening to him as I type this.



Yeah that's the guy pretty good stuff. Place was sold out months in advance so he real happy and went whole hog and put on an excellent non-stop 3 hr show last night to a much appreciative audience!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,..all this talk of Texas has reminded me of the old saying ,..how do you tell if a guy is from Texas?
If his belt buckle weighs as much as him.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Robin I missed your Texas razzing last night. I was beat. Shopping with the wife and kids was a whipping last night. I did get some cool stuff for fathers day though.
> 
> The music coming out of Austin is some of the best in the part of the world. Lots of folks go down there to party and listen to music. Austin, the state capital for those not familiar, is sorta a strange place, I grew up there as my dad worked for the state for 30 years. UT is there and so it very liberal, not sure how the capital of Texas ended up that way but it is.
> 
> I am not into country music or I might know who that was. I am sure they put on a good show though.
> 
> Sitting here baby sitting this office until power comes back on...I am sorta glad though...I have airconditioning here, running on back up generator, its starting to get a bit warm at the house.


 
" Nelson retired in 1971 and moved to Austin, Texas. The rise of the popularity of Hippie music in Austin motivated Nelson to return from retirement, performing frequently at the Armadillo World Headquarters "


----------



## caleath

Ok power back on...tree fell on powerline. Now that I am awake not sure what to do...


Jerry I never have understood that belt buckle thing. I never have had one of those big buckles...I am partial to ranger style belts though.

cya guys later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It must be that only Texans that venture away from Texas wears those big heavy belt buckles, more than likely when dressed up. Can`t imagine anyone wearing one while working.
Too bad you had to stay up most of the night babysitting the office, go get some sleep.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning.Couldn't sleep much last night?But its going to nice for the next couple days.So i should get the grass mowed if I can keep a mower running?Big one seems to have a carb problem?Drive belts slipping on another one.Just not my year for mowers!:bang:


----------



## roncoinc

Everybody going to camp or going camping and i have all i can do to fight off the campers ! 
In fact i live in a camp,with amenities


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good morning.Couldn't sleep much last night?But its going to nice for the next couple days.So i should get the grass mowed if I can keep a mower running?Big one seems to have a carb problem?Drive belts slipping on another one.Just not my year for mowers!:bang:


 
John,,mowers are all hardware,should be easy,no software involved


----------



## roncoinc

Got somebody coming to look at a Stihl strimmer i fixed up yestday..
figured i had to start getting over the revulsion in preperation for the new job tomorrow 
Already got Jerry on speedial !! LOL !!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Hey Ron,

Congrats on the new job! I'll have to stop in there sometime and say hi. I haven't been in to that shop yet.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got somebody coming to look at a Stihl strimmer i fixed up yestday..
> figured i had to start getting over the revulsion in preperation for the new job tomorrow
> Already got Jerry on speedial !! LOL !!


 
Good luck with the new job!I don't think you need any help LOL i am sure you will have plenty other things besides stihls to work on!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,mowers are all hardware,should be easy,no software involved


 
I can fix it alright.Just don't like working on lawn mowers!I would rather work on a stihl LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got somebody coming to look at a Stihl strimmer i fixed up yestday..
> figured i had to start getting over the revulsion in preperation for the new job tomorrow
> Already got Jerry on speedial !! LOL !!


 
Stihls are so easy to work on if ever required that one does not even need shop manuals. If you have an IPL to get your parts numbers from you are set.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihls are so easy to work on if ever required that one does not even need shop manuals. If you have an IPL to get your parts numbers from you are set.


 
Now Jerry after working on a 021 & 210 I just don't agree LOL The bigger ones arent bad but them little ones are POS !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Seen something on the local CL Cliff might like?A model 17 Homie still runs.But he wants 100.00 for it?To much for me LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Ok power back on...tree fell on powerline. Now that I am awake not sure what to do...
> 
> 
> Jerry I never have understood that belt buckle thing. I never have had one of those big buckles...I am partial to ranger style belts though.
> 
> cya guys later.


 
Whats a ranger style belt? I have made a few belt buckles out of Myrtle wood my Uncle out in Oregon sent me.They sell for 20 to 30 bucks out there?Hes is very good with leather!Made me and Dad two very sweet belts!And I made the buckles for them LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now Jerry after working on a 021 & 210 I just don't agree LOL The bigger ones arent bad but them little ones are POS !!!!


 
I refuse to work on POS saws no matter who makes them, there are just so many PRO saws out there so the POS saws aren`t worth my time or effort.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My belt buckles say Stihl or Jack Daniels although the Stihl collector buckle is getting close to Texas size...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My belt buckles say Stihl or Jack Daniels although the Stihl collector buckle is getting close to Texas size...LOL


 
With my back problems i haven't been able to wear a belt?Must put pressure on something?I do like JD!Just not allowed to have it any more


----------



## roncoinc

Just sold that Stihl fs36 for $75 !!!


----------



## chipherder

Good late morning guys. Got to see a new 440 R yesterday. Dealer got one in because I had mentioned them the other day. Sure is a beautiful saw.


----------



## tbone75

Belt buckles I made for my Dad.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just sold that Stihl fs36 for $75 !!!


 
Good deal Ron!


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> Good late morning guys. Got to see a new 440 R yesterday. Dealer got one in because I had mentioned them the other day. Sure is a beautiful saw.


 
So is it going to be yours?


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> So is it going to be yours?


 
Almost took it home, but thought two saws in one week might be pushing it. Will probably end up with one, I understand they are only making them for a limited time, at least till the end of this year.


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> Almost took it home, but thought two saws in one week might be pushing it. Will probably end up with one, I understand they are only making them for a limited time, at least till the end of this year.


 
Now thats no way to be :hmm3grin2orange: Its a back up saw :hmm3grin2orange: And its limited time only?


----------



## tbone75

Looks like I am going to have a hard time finding a rear handle and top cover for this 046?Nothing on here or fleabay?


----------



## chipherder

He said Stihl Northwest is making them, not sure what that means.
Something about Stihl having earned enough green credits to produce them, but he doesn't know if they'll be available after the end of the year.


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> He said Stihl Northwest is making them, not sure what that means.
> Something about Stihl having earned enough green credits to produce them, but he doesn't know if they'll be available after the end of the year.


 
Might be one to save?Could be a collector item?


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> Might be one to save?Could be a collector item?


 
I think it might be. Sure would be nice to have a new ungassed one just sitting on the shelf!


----------



## tbone75

My blue pills are starting work.So time for me to do something?Sure sucks to get up early and can't move till noon!:bang: Just got to go with the flow  Hope you guys have a great day!!!!


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> My blue pills are starting work.So time for me to do something?Sure sucks to get up early and can't move till noon!:bang: Just got to go with the flow  Hope you guys have a great day!!!!


 
You too, take it easy on that back!


----------



## tbone75

Break time.Got the side yard mowed.Forgot to eat?I do that a lot?I get into what ever I am doing and never think about it?Always been that way.Also I never eat breakfast never have.Got to be up at least 2 hrs. before I can eat for some strange reason?I guess I am just a odd ball.:jester: There you go guys ammo !!!


----------



## caleath

Nothing surprises me about you


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Nothing surprises me about you


 
Humm? What you trying to say? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Humm? What you trying to say? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Do we need to review last week?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Do we need to review last week?


 
Well like they say.Chit happens :hmm3grin2orange: Did you get any rest?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Well like they say.Chit happens :hmm3grin2orange: Did you get any rest?


 
Not really tired taking a nap and cant sleep.


----------



## dancan

Another productive day , hauled 2 loads of pine logs that I cut earlier to a friend of mine with a bandsaw mill .
I did run a saw today but it was just to trim up the logs ..... and the tail gate  .


----------



## caleath

dancan said:


> Another productive day , hauled 2 loads of pine logs that I cut earlier to a friend of mine with a bandsaw mill .
> I did run a saw today but it was just to trim up the logs ..... and the tail gate  .


 
Tail gate?


----------



## caleath

Too dang hot to go out and work on saws....I have been doing research etc...


This time of year makes me hate Texas. 


Oh and Huskies suck


----------



## dancan

caleath said:


> Tail gate?


 
Yes .


----------



## caleath

dancan said:


> Yes .


 
Hopefully not a steel tailgate


----------



## dancan

I just figured out why I cut the tailgate , it was the hat I was wearing !


----------



## dancan

caleath said:


> Hopefully not a steel tailgate


 
Solid Steel !


----------



## caleath

dancan said:


> I just figured out why I cut the tailgate , it was the hat I was wearing !


 
Oh well at least they arent your saws...

And Jerry talks to you with that hat?


----------



## caleath

dancan said:


> Solid Steel !


 
Doh...ooops:msp_ohmy:


----------



## dancan

caleath said:


> Oh well at least they arent your saws...
> 
> And Jerry talks to you with that hat?


 
Never wore it before , it took 6 months to get the nerve up .
Now I know why I didn't want to wear the hat , it pinches your brain and affects your reaction time making you slow .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I just figured out why I cut the tailgate , it was the hat I was wearing !


 
Wow that would be my Sunday hat! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

dancan said:


> Never wore it before , it took 6 months to get the nerve up .
> Now I know why I didn't want to wear the hat , it pinches your brain and affects your reaction time making you slow .


 
I hope you washed your head after you burned that hat.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Another productive day , hauled 2 loads of pine logs that I cut earlier to a friend of mine with a bandsaw mill .
> I did run a saw today but it was just to trim up the logs ..... and the tail gate  .


 
OOPS !! A little hard on a chain!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I hope you washed your head after you burned that hat.


 
We aint forgot about that Husky you want!!!


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> OOPS !! A little hard on a chain!


 
And on the tailgate.


----------



## tbone75

I did do something with a saw today.Pulled all them 064 parts out of the box to see what I have?Still can't see what happen to that jug?Bearings seem to be just fine?There is almost enough parts for 2 of them  Took that 36" bar off the 046 and put the 25 on it.Thats better now.Runs great!


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> We aint forgot about that Husky you want!!!


 
I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> And on the tailgate.


 
I bet it chewed it up!


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I did do something with a saw today.Pulled all them 064 parts out of the box to see what I have?Still can't see what happen to that jug?Bearings seem to be just fine?There is almost enough parts for 2 of them  Took that 36" bar off the 046 and put the 25 on it.Thats better now.Runs great!


 
10 pounds tbone...I will send you every saw I have under 10 pounds and you send me all the ones you have over 10.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about.


 
Should we go back a few pages? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> 10 pounds tbone...I will send you every saw I have under 10 pounds and you send me all the ones you have over 10.


 
Nice try smart ### :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Should we go back a few pages? :msp_biggrin:


 
Yeah I guess back to the pages where you crapped yourself?


----------



## tbone75

Don't think we will make it to 900 tonight.You guys were to big of SLACKERS last night?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Yeah I guess back to the pages where you crapped yourself?


 
Cut the crap LOL Back a few more !!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Another productive day , hauled 2 loads of pine logs that I cut earlier to a friend of mine with a bandsaw mill .
> I did run a saw today but it was just to trim up the logs ..... and the tail gate  .


 
Well,...at least it wasn`t your saw!!


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Cut the crap LOL Back a few more !!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
nah no good comes from that.:msp_tongue:


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well,...at least it wasn`t your saw!!


 
Thats what I told him Jerry....

I hope it was a Husky too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Oh well at least they arent your saws...
> 
> And Jerry talks to you with that hat?


 
He has never worn that hat while he was here, ...he is still posting!!....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Thats what I told him Jerry....
> 
> I hope it was a Husky too.


 
Maybe his loaner saw.


----------



## tbone75

Hey I should just box these 064s up and send them to Ron to fix up for me!Now that hes a Stihl mechanic :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hey I should just box these 064s up and send them to Ron to fix up for me!Now that hes a Stihl mechanic :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Better idea, ship them up to me and they will be fixed correctly...LOL


----------



## dancan

Well truth be told it was "The Guy's" saw with my newish chain .
A good filing will fix it easily and the gate will live .
I might have to re-gift the hat though .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well truth be told it was "The Guy's" saw with my newish chain .
> A good filing will fix it easily and the gate will live .
> I might have to re-gift the hat though .


 
Jerry is close? :hmm3grin2orange: He would just burn it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well truth be told it was "The Guy's" saw with my newish chain .
> A good filing will fix it easily and the gate will live .
> I might have to re-gift the hat though .



I am sure it didn`t hurt the Guy`s saw, the chain would take the brunt of it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry is close? :hmm3grin2orange: He would just burn it :hmm3grin2orange:


 
He knows better.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Better idea, ship them up to me and they will be fixed correctly...LOL


 
Don't tempt me to much? I just might LOL


----------



## tbone75

I got to go fix something to eat.You guys keep this thing going!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't tempt me to much? I just might LOL


 
They make a real nice saw when ported.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hey I should just box these 064s up and send them to Ron to fix up for me!Now that hes a Stihl mechanic :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Ron is going to loose a lot of weight,..think he is joining weight watchers, No, he is going to be upchucking when working on Stihls....LOL


----------



## caleath

You boys are a bunch of chatterboxes....I sure wish it would be cooler....dang shop so hot I just cant seem to be motivated to go out there. I am seriously thinking about doing some work in the reloading room...it has ac.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron is going to loose a lot of weight,..think he is joining weight watchers, No, he is going to be upchucking when working on Stihls....LOL


 
I noticed he hasnt been here very much lately...I wonder if he is working up an appetite for all that crow he is going to have to eat.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron is going to loose a lot of weight,..think he is joining weight watchers, No, he is going to be upchucking when working on Stihls....LOL




Ron ain't got none to spare...weight that is.... so he'll just have to harden the #### up and take it like a man....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

He will have to work on all them POS saws he likes so much.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Better idea, ship them up to me and they will be fixed correctly...LOL


 
Now that HURT !!!! 
and from my bestest internet chainsaw buddy 
i am crushed !!
thay have a big dumpster there and i can throw a stihl,far enuf to get one in,thats the best fix for one :msp_sneaky:
now i'm going to cower under my blanky,, first Cliff meen ,then Jerry mean,where does it all end ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

They must have let him off early,...I see him lurking


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Now that HURT !!!!
> and from my bestest internet chainsaw buddy
> i am crushed !!
> thay have a big dumpster there and i can throw a stihl,far enuf to get one in,thats the best fix for one :msp_sneaky:
> now i'm going to cower under my blanky,, first Cliff meen ,then Jerry mean,where does it all end ???


 
Just dangling chit to make you post up...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron is going to loose a lot of weight,..think he is joining weight watchers, No, he is going to be upchucking when working on Stihls....LOL


 
Man if i was any lighter i wouldnt be able to work on leaf blowers !!!! LOL !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Man if i was any lighter i wouldnt be able to work on leaf blowers !!!! LOL !!!!


 
You mean jet engines.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Robin,..I got back from the island,...man I have a lot of work to get done out there before the labor day party.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> You boys are a bunch of chatterboxes....I sure wish it would be cooler....dang shop so hot I just cant seem to be motivated to go out there. I am seriously thinking about doing some work in the reloading room...it has ac.


 
54 deg here,still 75 in the house and shop,still to hot..
been lots of rain last couple of days so i burned a big brush pile,,thot of having a texas BBQ but i couldnt find a cow to push in it ! LOL !


----------



## RandyMac

I have seen the dark side and embraced it.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Better idea, ship them up to me and they will be fixed correctly...LOL


 
I think the shipping to me would be cheaper.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> I have seen the dark side and embraced it.


 
Shut the door so we can keep the light in


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I think the shipping to me would be cheaper.


 
yeh,,that shipping to canuckland is a bit much !
cheaper to drive !


----------



## sefh3

RandyMac said:


> I have seen the dark side and embraced it.


 
Is there any where you have not been?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You mean jet engines.


 
I can only run a 12 inch fan in the house or i have a hard time getting close enuf to turn it off


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I think the shipping to me would be cheaper.


 
Maybe so but the outcome wouldn`t be the same...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Robin,..I got back from the island,...man I have a lot of work to get done out there before the labor day party.



Gee... if they were still running the CAT, I'd come give you a hand. You got a lot of blowdowns??? Up the west side of my island there was quite a few this spring...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I can only run a 12 inch fan in the house or i have a hard time getting close enuf to turn it off


 
Don`t wear any loose fitting clothing...LOL


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> yeh,,that shipping to canuckland is a bit much !
> cheaper to drive !


 
Yes that is true but then you need to have all the proper documentation to cross over the border.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They make a real nice saw when ported.


 
I am sure it does!! If you did it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Gee... if they were still running the CAT, I'd come give you a hand. You got a lot of blowdowns??? Up the west side of my island there was quite a few this spring...


 
I got all the windfalls cleaned up yesterday with the P62., even blocked up some big driftwood logs that were blocking our main pathways. The work I`ve got to get done is on the support gear, the spit, some of the benches and the roof of the camp+ a few boards on the deck.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am sure it does!! If you did it LOL


 
The 064 is an easy one to do up,..I wouldn`t trade one of my 066`s for one but they are lighter and can make as much power as a stock 066.


----------



## sefh3

RandyMac said:


> I have seen the dark side and embraced it.


 
PBR will do that!!!


----------



## roncoinc

YAWNNNNNN,,,,,,,,, need to go down early tonite,,trying day tomorrow..
put on the PJ's with the faded white top and the faded off color orange bottoms and bring a big plastic bowl for the bedside in case i have an urge in the middle of the night 
my gawd,,,,,,going to feel sick walking into a creamsickle dealership to do some work 
thankfully will only be changing oil and air filters on lawn mowers 
sweeping the shop floor of droppings,,maybe change the TP in the restroom ?? better than working on a XXXXX brand saw !!
glad they have a hire the handicapped program 
but i do get to look at all them nice new huskies on display !!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> I can only run a 12 inch fan in the house or i have a hard time getting close enuf to turn it off


 
Thank goodness you don't work on those creamsickle backpack leaf blowers then. It would be like wearing a rocket on your back.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 064 is an easy one to do up,..I wouldn`t trade one of my 066`s for one but they are lighter and can make as much power as a stock 066.


 
Easy for you LOL me not so much?Haven't got into the porting yet? I got lots to learn first!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Yes that is true but then you need to have all the proper documentation to cross over the border.


 
I got my green card man.. no problemo !!
i go up there all the time..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> YAWNNNNNN,,,,,,,,, need to go down early tonite,,trying day tomorrow..
> put on the PJ's with the faded white top and the faded off color orange bottoms and bring a big plastic bowl for the bedside in case i have an urge in the middle of the night
> my gawd,,,,,,going to feel sick walking into a creamsickle dealership to do some work
> thankfully will only be changing oil and air filters on lawn mowers
> sweeping the shop floor of droppings,,maybe change the TP in the restroom ?? better than working on a XXXXX brand saw !!
> glad they have a hire the handicapped program
> but i do get to look at all them nice new huskies on display !!


 
Better take a couple of barf bags with you....LOL
When I have to go pick up parts at the Husky dealers I go in through the back door so I don`t have to look at all them Orange turds sitting out front.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YAWNNNNNN,,,,,,,,, need to go down early tonite,,trying day tomorrow..
> put on the PJ's with the faded white top and the faded off color orange bottoms and bring a big plastic bowl for the bedside in case i have an urge in the middle of the night
> my gawd,,,,,,going to feel sick walking into a creamsickle dealership to do some work
> thankfully will only be changing oil and air filters on lawn mowers
> sweeping the shop floor of droppings,,maybe change the TP in the restroom ?? better than working on a XXXXX brand saw !!
> glad they have a hire the handicapped program
> but i do get to look at all them nice new huskies on display !!


 
Ron I hope you have a great day at the new job!!!!


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> 54 deg here,still 75 in the house and shop,still to hot..
> been lots of rain last couple of days so i burned a big brush pile,,thot of having a texas BBQ but i couldnt find a cow to push in it ! LOL !


 
HOT?:msp_rolleyes:


And you were the one that wanted to pick on me this week...what are you going to do next week?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Better take a couple of barf bags with you....LOL
> When I have to go pick up parts at the Husky dealers I go in through the back door so I don`t have to look at all them Orange turds sitting out front.


 
SAy what you want but i bet they MAKE you go in the back way !!
I'm surprised they would let you in any door,,probly have a trap door in the back for your pickup point  JM -----> pickup here.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> HOT?:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> And you were the one that wanted to pick on me this week...what are you going to do next week?


 
I do feel for ya down there in that heat!Not sure I could take that all summer?


----------



## roncoinc

Next up !! 
pic of Ron in his creamsickle PJ's !! 
stay tuned


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> SAy what you want but i bet they MAKE you go in the back way !!
> I'm surprised they would let you in any door,,probly have a trap door in the back for your pickup point  JM -----> pickup here.


 
They actually like me to stop by as often as I can so they can pick my brain...IMAGINE THAT...LOL.
Last time I was there one of the guy`s said,..I got a question for you. You run and know them big saws so well,..what saw would you suggest for an Alaskan mill. I up and says,..."a Stihl"...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Next up !!
> pic of Ron in his creamsickle PJ's !!
> stay tuned


 
Can`t wait...uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Next up !!
> pic of Ron in his creamsickle PJ's !!
> stay tuned


 
:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

It is getting hot around here now,..we are getting days up in the 60`s...beach weather...LOL


----------



## caleath

its 88 degrees here now at 8pm.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is getting hot around here now,..we are getting days up in the 60`s...beach weather...LOL


 
Thats a bit cold for me LOL I like what it was here today 75 and a nice breeze.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> its 88 degrees here now at 8pm.


 
Send me a little this winter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thats a bit cold for me LOL I like what it was here today 75 and a nice breeze.


 
That`s about where I draw the line and stop working.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> its 88 degrees here now at 8pm.


 
58 here at 9 pm.Nice sleeping weather!


----------



## tbone75

Where is that pic of Ron?I wanted to scare my cats :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

where the crap did everyone go??


75 and stop working.....?

I have worked at 110 a few times...that was in Arizona though.

I dont care to work much below 0 though and I am sure you guys do it all the time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> where the crap did everyone go??
> 
> 
> 75 and stop working.....?
> 
> I have worked at 110 a few times...that was in Arizona though.
> 
> I dont care to work much below 0 though and I am sure you guys do it all the time.


 
-40F is about where I draw the line unless its sunny and little to no wind.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got all the windfalls cleaned up yesterday with the P62., even blocked up some big driftwood logs that were blocking our main pathways. The work I`ve got to get done is on the support gear, the spit, some of the benches and the roof of the camp+ a few boards on the deck.



AHHH I see...general carpentry/repairs. What happened to the spit?? Did a tree get it?? If I could get there quicker I'd still give you a hand...I do know how to operate a hammer too. I had nothing to do this spring out at my place...mice didn't even invade..that's two yrs in a row... an all time record!!!!


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> -40F is about where I draw the line unless its sunny and little to no wind.


 

We flat out arent prepared for that...-40f....no thanks no way. I have done -10 a few times..but wind was like 20 mph


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> We flat out arent prepared for that...-40f....no thanks no way. I have done -10 a few times..but wind was like 20 mph


 
Them guys up north must be half Polar Bear!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Them guys up north must be half Polar Bear!!


 
Gets a mite colder 500 miles from the N pole, and dark for 5 months of the year.


----------



## caleath

I think the cold is different when humidity is low...I have been in some -20 before but the humidity was so low the snow wouldnt even stick together.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gets a mite colder 500 miles from the N pole, and dark for 5 months of the year.


 
I was talking about you LOL I know it gets even colder up that far!Not for me !!!


----------



## caleath

I would hate to try and keep equipment running in that...I bet is special fuel for sure.

I would guess they put as much of it inside as possible.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> AHHH I see...general carpentry/repairs. What happened to the spit?? Did a tree get it?? If I could get there quicker I'd still give you a hand...I do know how to operate a hammer too. I had nothing to do this spring out at my place...mice didn't even invade..that's two yrs in a row... an all time record!!!!


 
My own camp up on the lake, came through the winter almost unscathed,..no mice either. 
The island got cleaned up after the hurricane last Labor day weekend. The spit roof has been going downhill for a few years now, the snow this winter finally buckled it down about 16" in the middle. I will take my chainsaw cutting buddy out with me and cut the roof free and bring it ashore for some extra supports and new corrugated metal roof sheets. The whole rig will get a new coat of paint, I last painted it about 10 years ago with some very nasty silver epoxy, it has done very well sitting out there in the elements for that period of time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I was talking about you LOL I know it gets even colder up that far!Not for me !!!


 
I worked up there for 2 years.


----------



## tbone75

Ever watch them ice road truckers?Them guys is nuts!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I would hate to try and keep equipment running in that...I bet is special fuel for sure.
> 
> I would guess they put as much of it inside as possible.


 
Whatever you run ,you don`t want any water in it.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whatever you run ,you don`t want any water in it.


 
Lots of drier in the brake lines I am sure


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I worked up there for 2 years.


 
Don't know how you could do that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ever watch them ice road truckers?Them guys is nuts!!!


 
I know a few of them personally, not the ones on tv.
One young fellow grew up next door and worked with me all through high school and even for a while after.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Lots of drier in the brake lines I am sure


 
Methyl hydrate.


----------



## caleath

Maybe thats why I dont like all that cold...too much water content.


I guess we all get acclimated to where we have to live. I still would rather be cold than hot. I can always put on more clothes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't know how you could do that?


 
150'-300' up in the air.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Maybe thats why I dont like all that cold...too much water content.
> 
> 
> I guess we all get acclimated to where we have to live. I still would rather be cold than hot. I can always put on more clothes.


 
Yes sir reeee.


----------



## caleath

What are you guys gonna do next week...I know you can talk fishing while I am gone.


Hey i did touch a saw today...to take pictures for Scott...another Dolmar leaving the herd in Texas.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 150'-300' up in the air.


 
LOL your a little crazy LOL i guess I am just a big sis LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

The dryer the air the more cold one can stand but your extremities freeze just the same. Got to be real careful of the lungs.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> What are you guys gonna do next week...I know you can talk fishing while I am gone.
> 
> 
> Hey i did touch a saw today...to take pictures for Scott...another Dolmar leaving the herd in Texas.:msp_biggrin:


 
Better than nothing!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> LOL your a little crazy LOL i guess I am just a big sis LOL


 
The view was worth it, nothing to see but miles of nothingness but that pleased me just fine.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> The dryer the air the more cold one can stand but your extremities freeze just the same. Got to be real careful of the lungs.


 
And any exposed skin...

To tell you the truth the older I get the less I can take the heat all day. I have had a heat type stroke thing a few years ago. They claim once you do that your done as far as alot of heat ever again. 

One reason I took this inside job.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got to touch my P62 today,..had to clean it up from yesterdays outing, can`t let them sit dirty.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You better not be exposing anything when that cold if you want to keep it...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The dryer the air the more cold one can stand but your extremities freeze just the same. Got to be real careful of the lungs.


 
Any more with me.My fingers go about numb when it gets down to about 40?Not sure whats up with that?


----------



## caleath

I sure am looking forward to October.. my favorite month weather wise....unless its wet.


I am surprised Jim didnt show up when I said I was getting rid of a Dolmar....

Its a straight gassed 112. I am getting a 28 inch Homelite bar...sweeeettttt.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Any more with me.My fingers go about numb when it gets down to about 40?Not sure whats up with that?


 
Circulation,blood pressure, sugar content and aging.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> You better not be exposing anything when that cold if you want to keep it...LOL


 
I bet there is no peeing outside that time of year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I bet there is no peeing outside that time of year.


 
If you do you make it quick....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Circulation,blood pressure, sugar content and aging.


 
 I am just getting to be an old fart LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you do you make it quick....LOL


 
Heck that cold and I might have a hard time coaxing it out into the cold.:msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you do you make it quick....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am just getting to be an old fart LOL


 
Yea me to.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Heck that cold and I might have a hard time coaxing it out into the cold.:msp_w00t:


 
For sure !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Your liquid intake falls off somewhat during real cold spells.


----------



## caleath

Whats up John...?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea me to.


 
WTFE I couldn't do half the stuff you do when I was 25 !!!


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your liquid intake falls off somewhat during real cold spells.


 
I bet so...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> WTFE I couldn't do half the stuff you do when I was 25 !!!


 
LOL,..I can`t do half what I used to do when I was 25, them were 20 hr days and often without any sleep between.


----------



## caleath

We are getting geared up for next week. We went shopping yesterday for the few things we needed. I got a sleeping bag made for warm weather. Its a liner really made of silk. And a neat mosquito thing...my buddy uses one for bowhunting...anyone else use them....?


The Most Effective Mosquito Repellent for Outdoor Areas | ThermaCELL

He says it works like a charm... I am planning on using it at night if they are bad.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..I can`t do half what I used to do when I was 25, them were 20 hr days and often without any sleep between.


 
I think we should rename you Iron Man Jerry


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> We are getting geared up for next week. We went shopping yesterday for the few things we needed. I got a sleeping bag made for warm weather. Its a liner really made of silk. And a neat mosquito thing...my buddy uses one for bowhunting...anyone else use them....?
> 
> 
> The Most Effective Mosquito Repellent for Outdoor Areas | ThermaCELL
> 
> He says it works like a charm... I am planning on using it at night if they are bad.


 
I would use just to be safe.Skeeters carry some bad chit!!


----------



## tbone75

Just heard a couple gun blast?Big gun! Another one sounded like TNT !


----------



## caleath

They are coming for you John..


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> We are getting geared up for next week. We went shopping yesterday for the few things we needed. I got a sleeping bag made for warm weather. Its a liner really made of silk. And a neat mosquito thing...my buddy uses one for bowhunting...anyone else use them....?
> 
> 
> The Most Effective Mosquito Repellent for Outdoor Areas | ThermaCELL
> 
> He says it works like a charm... I am planning on using it at night if they are bad.


 
We don`t have many skeeters here but if we did that gizmo might be the thing to keep them away.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> They are coming for you John..


 
LOL they might be biting off more than they can chew? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just heard a couple gun blast?Big gun! Another one sounded like TNT !


 
Early 4 th or a battle reenactment?


----------



## caleath

Jerry you think that 904 would run a 28 inch bar?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Early 4 th or a battle reenactment?


 
Don't know?Its 10 pm here.Kind of late for much anything?May be there hungery for deer LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't know?Its 10 pm here.Kind of late for much anything?May be there hungery for deer LOL


 
Cripes ,..we use a 22 for them.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Don't know?Its 10 pm here.Kind of late for much anything?May be there hungery for deer LOL


 
Kids making acetylene bombs....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cripes ,..we use a 22 for them.


 
A good old 22 will do just about anything.If placed right LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Jerry you think that 904 would run a 28 inch bar?


 
20" is about all we run on them with .404 chisel. If you run 3/8" skip chain I guess that would be ok for most stuff. I am just too used to running 100+cc saws for anything over 20" bars.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cripes ,..we use a 22 for them.


 
That will get you into a crap load of trouble around here.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Kids making acetylene bombs....


 
No kids close to me.I am out in the sticks LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll 
Hey John I got pictures of that wood ill post it here in a bit.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> 20" is about all we run on them with .404 chisel. If you run 3/8" skip chain I guess that would be ok for most stuff. I am just too used to running 100+cc saws for anything over 20" bars.


 
I think it will be ok...not going to use that saw for anything but gtgs....

83 ccs should be good enough for that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A good old 22 will do just about anything.If placed right LOL


 
Most accurate rifle I ever carried or fired, I had a few 100 out of 100 round matches , standing,open sights at 50 yds. on a 2" bulleseye.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> No kids close to me.I am out in the sticks LOL


 
Maybe adults making them....

makes a hell of a racket too. dont ask how I know.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> That will get you into a crap load of trouble around here.


 
Here too.We can't even use a rifle on them?


----------



## caleath

Whats up Jacob....? Behaving yourself boy?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> That will get you into a crap load of trouble around here.


 
Sounds like you have enforcement problem then.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Most accurate rifle I ever carried or fired, I had a few 100 out of 100 round matches , standing,open sights at 50 yds. on a 2" bulleseye.


 
Dam good shooting!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Maybe adults making them....
> 
> makes a hell of a racket too. dont ask how I know.


 
Propane in our potato guns...LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Maybe adults making them....
> 
> makes a hell of a racket too. dont ask how I know.


 
Not to sure i am 4 miles from town?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dam good shooting!!


 
When I had younger eyes.


----------



## caleath

Rim fire a no no in Texas on deer....lots of poachers use them...its best to not even have a 22 in the truck during deer season. 

I know all the officers from this area..but they get help from other areas during deer season. Game wardens from other parts of the state come in then.

My great grandpa used a 222 for deer hunting...ear shots only...he was something else.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Whats up Jacob....? Behaving yourself boy?


 
barely gonna post some picuters in my next post haha


----------



## tbone75

There went another one?Big Bang!


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Propane in our potato guns...LOL


 
mine uses compressed air


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> There went another one?Big Bang!


 
Better get a gun ready...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I had younger eyes.


 
I know that too!I can't hit crap with open sights any more LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Better get a gun ready...:msp_biggrin:


 
Plenty all around the house LOL


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I know that too!I can't hit crap with open sights any more LOL


 
Peep sights... Marbles tang sights are my favorite.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A ten point 230 lb buck once took three to kill it, one through each eye socket and one through the ear., never made one bound from first to last shot but wouldn`t fall down. Most went down with one shot to the head.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

View attachment 187080
View attachment 187081
View attachment 187082
View attachment 187083


Heres them pictures john, also some pictures of my Gdrive and my Mac lol


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> mine uses compressed air


 
WD-40 for me LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Peep sights... Marbles tang sights are my favorite.


 
Rocky mountain open diamond rear, pearl front dot.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A ten point 230 lb buck once took three to kill it, one through each eye socket and one through the ear., never made one bound from first to last shot but wouldn`t fall down. Most went down with one shot to the head.


 
Tough SOB LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

View attachment 187084


Also my dad bought a brand new 110 weedeater damn good little thing lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> View attachment 187080
> View attachment 187081
> View attachment 187082
> View attachment 187083
> 
> 
> Heres them pictures john, also some pictures of my Gdrive and my Mac lol


 
Nice burl Jacob, ..like the saws to.


----------



## caleath

Nice looking wood and saws Jacob...now clean up that shop floor.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> mine uses compressed air


 
How portable are they?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

HAHA My brother was working with the horses and threw down the harness's right there. lol


----------



## jimdad07

Hi gang. Mary has been busy on the ebay the last few nights, been hogging the computer. Been over to the BIL's house again today, almost done with it.


----------



## chipherder

Like the saws Jacob, very nice


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

chipherder said:


> Like the saws Jacob, very nice


 
Ohhh thats not all of them! HA


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are not allowed to use rim fires for deer either, they don`t make much noise so are favorite among farmers and landowners getting a deer on their own property. A bow like I use is even quieter.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> View attachment 187080
> View attachment 187081
> View attachment 187082
> View attachment 187083
> 
> 
> Heres them pictures john, also some pictures of my Gdrive and my Mac lol


 
I can see some real nice grain in that wood!!! Saws aren't bad either LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> How portable are they?


 
Fairly...truck compressor or Nitrogen bottle.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Hi gang. Mary has been busy on the ebay the last few nights, been hogging the computer. Been over to the BIL's house again today, almost done with it.


 
Hey Jim...sounds like you have been busy. Get that house done so you have some time.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I can see some real nice grain in that wood!!! Saws aren't bad either LOL


 
Want them? Got some hollow spots in them!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Fairly...truck compressor or Nitrogen bottle.


 
We chose propane cause we can carry those little green cylinders around really easily and its easy to load into the breech. Hairspray and either are good propellants but are harder to load.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Want them? Got some hollow spots in them!


 
Now thats a silly question LOL You bet I do!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Now thats a silly question LOL You bet I do!!!!


 
Ok that'll be 5 of them flippy cap saws you got! HA


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> We chose propane cause we can carry those little green cylinders around really easily and its easy to load into the breech. Hairspray and either are good propellants but are harder to load.


 
I used air so that I knew how much pressure was in there for sure. 

I havent used it in years though...it was very dangerous. I wasnt always using potatoes though....:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We chose propane cause we can carry those little green cylinders around really easily and its easy to load into the breech. Hairspray and either are good propellants but are harder to load.


 
I have used hair spray.We made one at work to play with.Wrapped a d battery with duct tape to fit snug in the barrel.The one goof shot a steel door with it!Nice hole in the door to explane?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ok that'll be 5 of them flippy cap saws you got! HA


 
Don't got no flippy cap saws? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Our challenge was to launch a beer bottle 4,000' from one island to the other.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Don't got no flippy cap saws? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
YOU LIE! HA that 046 sounded pretty nice! lol (joking!) Ill get them packaged up PM me your address ill get them out sometime soon!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> YOU LIE! HA that 046 sounded pretty nice! lol (joking!) Ill get them packaged up PM me your address ill get them out sometime soon!


 
Its not to bad.But it don't have flippy caps LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Spud guns are a lot of fun. I have taken golf balls wrapped in rags before and shot them off, they go for a long ways. We use hairspray.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Its not to bad.But it don't have flippy caps LOL


 
Yea lol. Ever get a tank for that 046?


----------



## caleath

Way to go Maverics...NBA champs.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yea lol. Ever get a tank for that 046?


 
Nope still looking?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Nope still looking?


 
couldnt use a heating gun or a plastic welder or something and fix it up? lol


----------



## caleath

sure did empty out fast in here.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Nope still looking?


 
Heck they are only 150 bucks new.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> couldnt use a heating gun or a plastic welder or something and fix it up? lol


 
I put some JB Weld on it.Holding so far?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> sure did empty out fast in here.


 
You FART ???


----------



## jimdad07

Not a ton new on my end tonight. I better head to bed, have to work in the morning. Have a good night guys.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Heck they are only 150 bucks new.


 
Yes but i am a cheap ass LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

want me to brighten things up? HA


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> You FART ???


 
I can if you want me to?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Not a ton new on my end tonight. I better head to bed, have to work in the morning. Have a good night guys.


 
Night Jim


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> want me to brighten things up? HA


 
how you gonna do that?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I can if you want me to?


 
Go for it LOL Did you have any xanax today ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

View attachment 187095

Heres an 075 im thinking of getting?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> want me to brighten things up? HA


 
:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it up also,..Nytol.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Also had a good weekend with Crystal, Went swimming, cuddled up took naps. Nice little relaxing weekend! lol


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up also,..Nytol.


 
Night Jerry


----------



## caleath

night all...


Oh and did you guys see this picture of Randy Mac.../..?

I might have nightmares.


----------



## chipherder

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up also,..Nytol.


 
Only 8:15 out here, appreciate you guys staying up late to talk.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> night all...
> 
> 
> Oh and did you guys see this picture of Randy Mac.../..?
> 
> I might have nightmares.


 
Thats not Ron ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> night all...
> 
> 
> Oh and did you guys see this picture of Randy Mac.../..?
> 
> I might have nightmares.


 
Now that's one handsome stud! lol 
Ya'll are a bunch of Slackers, especially you Cliff! lol


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> Only 8:15 out here, appreciate you guys staying up late to talk.


 
Your 3 hrs behind?What happen


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> Your 3 hrs behind?What happen


 
We're a bit slow on the uptake here


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> night all...
> 
> 
> Oh and did you guys see this picture of Randy Mac.../..?
> 
> I might have nightmares.


 
Night Cliff. Time for me too.Hope I can sleep tonight?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Our challenge was to launch a beer bottle 4,000' from one island to the other.




HAHA That sounds like fun Jerry!!! In an earlier life....we used to party in an old granite quarry and used our propane cannon to shoot full 12oz cans of Budwiser at painted men on the 125 ft tall head wall. Had a couple of friends that were rock climbers so they spray painted men in various locations and heights...some times just a head looking out over a ledge...and we would set back with a 20 lb tank of propane a very large cooler and our cannon and try to shoot the men at about 200 yds LOL!! You sure could see a hit...or miss....drink beer...shoot beer all fun!!!! At least with cheap beer!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All More rain/showers today...tomorrow ...Wednesday BLAH!!!!! Shop work today for me....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Thats not Ron ?




Naw... not skinny enough... nor enough gray hair!!!LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

LOL Hey Ron getting ready for work??


----------



## roncoinc

Brush fire still has some flames licking up thru this morning,sure did clean up a big mess tho.
i hope to get a big camper to put there to work out of and use the shop for storage.
running out of room,under the shop is almost 3 feet deep in saws,inside they are stacked almost 7 feet high in most places..
barely enough room for two people in there now..
cant get down the center isle in 1/2 of it,and it's 38 feet long !
Guess Robin dont want to help me clean out more stuff,got no response,will have to ebay Jred parts now 

You guys busy last nite i see,took a few pages to catch up 

The rifle team used to let me take an ANSHUNTZ (sp) home in the off season,,man that thing was nice,heavy to carry around but dead on.did some amazing things with that little gun..

I hear Cliff is actually going to a Husqvarna seminar for a week,the camping trip is just a cover


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL Hey Ron getting ready for work??


 
Yeh i am,,need to get some parts while i am there too. i need more old Jreds


----------



## Cantdog

I guess I missed it.....what are you wanting to part with in the Jred world???


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I guess I missed it.....what are you wanting to part with in the Jred world???


 
At least those two 70E you identified for me.
the parts saws.
good comp


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, its wet and raining steadily here, probably keep on for the rest of the day. Inside work for today,Yaa.
The beer bottles for the challenge have to be full also and not break on launch or landing. Wouldn`t want to open them though after landing....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I'm interested..not sure right now when I can get down that way again. Can you post up a couple more pics when you get a minuite or I can send you my E-mail and you can send them directly.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning all, its wet and raining steadily here, probably keep on for the rest of the day. Inside work for today,Yaa.
> The beer bottles for the challenge have to be full also and not break on launch or landing. Wouldn`t want to open them though after landing....LOL


 


I hope you wern't shooting Keiths!!!!!! If you were I would want to get out my old catchers mitt!!LOLOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning everyone.Going to be another nice day here.To bad I got to go to the dentist later today.UGH !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all. 
Gonna be a fairly nice day today, Gonna work around the shop then a friend of mine is dropping off his car for me to detail, I love detailing cars :smile:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning all.
> Gonna be a fairly nice day today, Gonna work around the shop then a friend of mine is dropping off his car for me to detail, I love detailing cars :smile:


 
Well come on over! I got a few you can do!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning all, its wet and raining steadily here, probably keep on for the rest of the day. Inside work for today,Yaa.
> The beer bottles for the challenge have to be full also and not break on launch or landing. Wouldn`t want to open them though after landing....LOL


 
Now that would be fun !!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Well come on over! I got a few you can do!!!


 
Lol I used to help my best friend When i lived in Indiana. His dads buddy owned a car lot lol.


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !!!!!


----------



## sefh3

Yet anther nice day out and I'm stuck at work.


----------



## caleath

Me too john


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cliff stop watching old ladys cross the street and go out and work on some saws! lol


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Slackers !!!!!




Yeah John...but at least most of us aren't "City Slackers" just your more common "Woods Slackers".......LOL!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> Yeah John...but at least most of us aren't "City Slackers" just your more common "Woods Slakers".......LOL!!!


 
I like that part "Most of us" lol


----------



## RandyMac

Sometime today I'll get pics of the new arrivals. I gotta Husky 380CD, a little Jonny and a Cox Beaver. The Husky runs, has great compression, the Cox wants to run, haven't tried the 621 yet.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah John...but at least most of us aren't "City Slackers" just your more common "Woods Slackers".......LOL!!!


 
I am right there with ya LOL


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Sometime today I'll get pics of the new arrivals. I gotta Husky 380CD, a little Jonny and a Cox Beaver. The Husky runs, has great compression, the Cox wants to run, haven't tried the 621 yet.


 
opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

Jerry does P50/51/52 parts interchange?


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> Sometime today I'll get pics of the new arrivals. I gotta Husky 380CD, a little Jonny and a Cox Beaver. The Husky runs, has great compression, the Cox wants to run, haven't tried the 621 yet.


 
I liked your red hat Randy...:msp_scared:


Looking forward to seeing the saws...how did you leave with 1 and come home with 3...husky say it isnt so.


----------



## tbone75

I think I am being invaded!Woodchucks,coons, and now a red fox in the back yard I had to scare off.Plus a turkey and a bunch of chicks early this morning.Whats next?


----------



## RandyMac

Hah
Huskys kick ass, left the stihls sulkin' in the weeds.
The most powerful saw there, besides the Husky hotsaws, was a 40 year old McCulloch.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Hah
> Huskys kick ass, left the stihls sulkin' in the weeds.
> The most powerful saw there, besides the Husky hotsaws, was a 40 year old McCulloch.


 
LOL that will get a fire started LOL


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> I think I am being invaded!Woodchucks,coons, and now a red fox in the back yard I had to scare off.Plus a turkey and a bunch of chicks early this morning.Whats next?


 
You have quite the wildlife refuge there.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I think I am being invaded!Woodchucks,coons, and now a red fox in the back yard I had to scare off.Plus a turkey and a bunch of chicks early this morning.Whats next?


 
Gophers....I smell varmint puntane.....I will start calling you Carl.


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> You have quite the wildlife refuge there.


 
The deer are the worst!Dam things eat everything I plant!I have almost hit 3 in my drive way over the years LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Gophers....I smell varmint puntane.....I will start calling you Carl.


 
Carl???


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I like that part "Most of us" lol



Well I didn't want to leave anybody out!! LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Sometime today I'll get pics of the new arrivals. I gotta Husky 380CD, a little Jonny and a Cox Beaver. The Husky runs, has great compression, the Cox wants to run, haven't tried the 621 yet.



Let's have a look Randy...I'm always anxious to see another Jonsereds....LOL!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> Let's have a look Randy...I'm always anxious to see another Jonsereds....LOL!!!


 
As soon as it stops raining, I'll haul it out and see how it goes. I do like how they feel in my hands.
That little Cox is the most dangerous saw I have ever laid hands on, an odd duck to say the least.


----------



## Jon1212

RandyMac said:


> As soon as it stops raining, I'll haul it out and see how it goes. I do like how they feel in my hands.
> That little Cox is the most dangerous saw I have ever laid hands on, an odd duck to say the least.


 
All "odd ducks" need a home too. Thank goodness for AS and CAD a home is provided for all saws................except MiniMacs........GRRRR! I hate those little yellow demon spawn!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> All "odd ducks" need a home too. Thank goodness for AS and CAD a home is provided for all saws................except MiniMacs........GRRRR! I hate those little yellow demon spawn!


 
We send all them to Jim.He loves them!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Just got back..
put in a whole 4 hours  my kind of job !!
worst part of the day was reaching into a box to get out a sprocket i needed for a ms290 i need to finish to get out of here !!
everything else i touched said HUSKY or snapper on it..


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Carl???


 
Carl Spackler: License to kill gophers by the government of the United Nations. Man, free to kill gophers at will. To kill, you must know your enemy, and in this case my enemy is a varmint. And a varmint will never quit - ever. They're like the Viet Cong - Varmint Cong. So you have to fall back on superior intelligence and superior firepower. And that's all she wrote. 
Share this quote 


Caddy Shack


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> As soon as it stops raining, I'll haul it out and see how it goes. I do like how they feel in my hands.
> That little Cox is the most dangerous saw I have ever laid hands on, an odd duck to say the least.


 
Well,,they DO say birds of a feather,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> We send all them to Jim.He loves them!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Please PM me his address, I have one to send that I'm about to drop repeatedly on my driveway.


----------



## RandyMac

What can you tell me about the Husky 380CD?


----------



## caleath

I smell varmint poontang. And the only good varmint poontang is dead varmint poontang, I think.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just got back..
> put in a whole 4 hours  my kind of job !!
> worst part of the day was reaching into a box to get out a sprocket i needed for a ms290 i need to finish to get out of here !!
> everything else i touched said HUSKY or snapper on it..


 
Don't sound like to bad of a day?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Carl Spackler: License to kill gophers by the government of the United Nations. Man, free to kill gophers at will. To kill, you must know your enemy, and in this case my enemy is a varmint. And a varmint will never quit - ever. They're like the Viet Cong - Varmint Cong. So you have to fall back on superior intelligence and superior firepower. And that's all she wrote.
> Share this quote
> 
> 
> Caddy Shack


 
LOL Forgot about that movie :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Please PM me his address, I have one to send that I'm about to drop repeatedly on my driveway.


 
I had it?Anyone got Jims address?


----------



## caleath

RandyMac said:


> What can you tell me about the Husky 380CD?


 
Its orange and smells like burnt cheetos:msp_biggrin:


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I had it?Anyone got Jims address?


 
Not me I can get it though...


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Not me I can get it though...


 
He needs some min-macs :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Its orange and smells like burnt cheetos:msp_biggrin:


 
I am going to back and find the page where you want a HUSKY aint I ? otstir:


----------



## tbone75

Well off to the dentist to get my head drilled on.Already told him he wont find anything in there!


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> I am going to back and find the page where you want a HUSKY aint I ? otstir:


 
These are not the droids you are looking for.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Well off to the dentist to get my head drilled on.Already told him he wont find anything in there!


 
I just kinda figured that once you got all them new pearly dentures you wouldn't have to go see him any more?


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> What can you tell me about the Husky 380CD?



Not very much Randy...older....77cc..electronic ign..never owned one, so I'm not to helpful. Most of my Husky experience falls in the 61-272 family.... Now that 621 is a different story!!!! Those I can probably answer about any thing asked...but don't hold me to that!!! LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Just got back..
> put in a whole 4 hours  my kind of job !!
> worst part of the day was reaching into a box to get out a sprocket i needed for a ms290 i need to finish to get out of here !!
> everything else i touched said HUSKY or snapper on it..



Excellent Ron..Glad you enjoyed nearly all of your first day!! LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I just kinda figured that once you got all them new pearly dentures you wouldn't have to go see him any more?


 
Dam sure be cheaper!He says I have to have a crown on it! DAM!!That will cost me a saw or two? :msp_mad:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Dam sure be cheaper!He says I have to have a crown on it! DAM!!That will cost me a saw or two? :msp_mad:


 
A Crown? Tell him you already wear a Tiara because it's more subtle than a "crown". Does anyone else know that you have "Royal" bloodlines?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> A Crown? Tell him you already wear a Tiara because it's more subtle than a "crown". Does anyone else know that you have "Royal" bloodlines?


 
I told him I am a King.King of Crazeysburg :hmm3grin2orange: I got one of them paper crowns from BK :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry does P50/51/52 parts interchange?


 
Yep,..most every part.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I hope you wern't shooting Keiths!!!!!! If you were I would want to get out my old catchers mitt!!LOLOL!!


 
:msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:





Alpine.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpine.



OK........I feel better now!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now that would be fun !!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
We did it with trebuchets a couple of years ago, them things were deadly missiles. Only hurled Alpine or Ten Penny beer over to the opposition. They never even came close to getting one back to us...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

gonna be another early one for me tonight..
all that work keeping from retching today took it's toll !
and getting up early to go stripper fishing tomorrow 
should get some fish and some good recipies for Cliffy !

Robin,didnt forget,will take some more pix,last ones i thot were good enuf..

Jerry,,alcohol abuse is not a good thing


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We did it with trebuchets a couple of years ago, them things were deadly missiles. Only hurled Alpine or Ten Penny beer over to the opposition. They never even came close to getting one back to us...LOL



Oh yeah that's the way to go!! We do pumpkin tossing in the fall with those 

You guys payin attention the the game??? Vancover and Boston?????? It's about to start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EEEEEHAAAA!!
SCOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRR!!!!!

Sorry I'm into it..........Chainsaw....chainsaw....chainsaw LOLOL!!! Just like three Hail Marys......Am I forgiven???...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> gonna be another early one for me tonight..
> all that work keeping from retching today took it's toll !
> and getting up early to go stripper fishing tomorrow
> should get some fish and some good recipies for Cliffy !
> 
> Robin,didnt forget,will take some more pix,last ones i thot were good enuf..
> 
> Jerry,,alcohol abuse is not a good thing


 
I stihl like the stripers.Strippers are good too!


----------



## caleath

Out puttin out flags

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> gonna be another early one for me tonight..
> all that work keeping from retching today took it's toll !
> and getting up early to go stripper fishing tomorrow
> should get some fish and some good recipies for Cliffy !
> 
> Robin,didnt forget,will take some more pix,last ones i thot were good enuf..
> 
> Jerry,,alcohol abuse is not a good thing


 
Ron,..if you count Alpine and Ten Penny beer as alcohol abuse I don`t want to drink with you, durn horse pizz, that`s all it is....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> gonna be another early one for me tonight..
> all that work keeping from retching today took it's toll !
> and getting up early to go stripper fishing tomorrow
> should get some fish and some good recipies for Cliffy !
> 
> Robin,didnt forget,will take some more pix,last ones i thot were good enuf..
> 
> Jerry,,alcohol abuse is not a good thing



They might have been Ron but I have no idea where the heck they are...like 257 pages ago.....no rush..I know you're busy with the new job...just when you get to it..cause I'm alway interested in Jonsered (s) stuff unless it the 5XX series!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah that's the way to go!! We do pumpkin tossing in the fall with those
> 
> You guys payin attention the the game??? Vancover and Boston?????? It's about to start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EEEEEHAAAA!!
> SCOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRR!!!!!
> 
> Sorry I'm into it..........Chainsaw....chainsaw....chainsaw LOLOL!!! Just like three Hail Marys......Am I forgiven???...LOL!!


 
With 300-350 lbs of weight in the drop box of the little one I take to the island it will hurl a pretty big object across the channel. We built one 3-4 years back that had over 2000 lbs in the box, it eventually broke the 6X6 shaft right off at the axle when tossing 150 lb. cement balls.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> With 300-350 lbs of weight in the drop box of the little one I take to the island it will hurl a pretty big object across the channel. We built one 3-4 years back that had over 2000 lbs in the box, it eventually broke the 6X6 shaft right off at the axle when tossing 150 lb. cement balls.


 
I watched a show on TV once.The tossed a car with one of them things LOL Cement balls!! You trying to take down a Castle?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We did it with trebuchets a couple of years ago, them things were deadly missiles. Only hurled Alpine or Ten Penny beer over to the opposition. They never even came close to getting one back to us...LOL


 
You guys know how to have FUN !!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Out puttin out flags
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Good job Cliff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I watched a show on TV once.The tossed a car with one of them things LOL Cement balls!! You trying to take down a Castle?


 
Naw,..we were tossing them into the ocean, they make a big splash. Wouldn`t want one of them things to go anywhere near someone or something. There are two islands that have a wide deep channel between them, nice wide sandy beaches on either shore.. At high tide there is about 2' of water over the beach so we toss the balls then, they land in the water and create a big splash, we can recover the balls when the tide drops a couple of feet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys know how to have FUN !!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Got some happy fish swimming about...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Naw,..we were tossing them into the ocean, they make a big splash. Wouldn`t want one of them things to go anywhere near someone or something. There are two islands that have a wide deep channel between them, nice wide sandy beaches on either shore.. At high tide there is about 2' of water over the beach so we toss the balls then, they land in the water and create a big splash, we can recover the balls when the tide drops a couple of feet.


 
Reusable ammo !!Great idea :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Ron where did you go????? You in bed already?? You at the rebublican debates?? You out in the shop rubbin something orange and white??? Man game #6 is stavin...I kinda like Vancover but Boston put 4 in the net in the first 10 minutes!!!! This is one violent international game of sticks and pucks!!!! Stihls steel suck big ones!!! K? LOL!!


----------



## RandyMac

Here is the new batch. The Husky runs, has loads of compression, the Jonny also has lots of compression, haven't tried to start it, the Beaver wants to run, I think that plastic carb needs replaced.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Randy,...you have gone to the dogs,..LOL


----------



## RandyMac

Camera hams


----------



## tbone75

Got to tuck the OL in back in a bit


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Camera hams


 
LOL,..cute as buttons.


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..cute as buttons.


 
Look at that tail blur.

I was just fighting over the mouse with the black and tan, he is thinking I'd been on-line too long. I have dented fingers now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dents aren`t so bad, red stuff leaking is worse...LOL


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dents aren`t so bad, red stuff leaking is worse...LOL


 
Tucker knows how far to go, but he likes to work those fangs into finger joints and knuckles


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dogs usually know just how far to go.


----------



## jimdad07

Tried to answer the phone Cliff, the phone died on me and I was working at the BIL's house. One day left to have it done, doubt it will happen.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it up,..Nytol.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Jerry, I think I better head myself. Hope to have a little more time soon to spend on here. See you guys later.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good night Jerry, I think I better head myself. Hope to have a little more time soon to spend on here. See you guys later.


 
Jim your PM box is full LOL I was only teasing about your address.i was trying to get a min-mac sent to you.I know how much you like them LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see that monkey butt down there LOL Hows the vacation going?


----------



## tbone75

Wow !! This place is dead?


----------



## caleath

Late getting home...boy you guys are lost without me arent you?


----------



## Cantdog

Shhhhhhhhh...not Dead.......Just really, really, quiet....LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

Durn,almost cool enough to fire up the woodstove.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...Been on the road since the last post....Daughter had to be at Bangor International 4:30 AM...an hour up and an hour back.....seems like the day is half gone already LOL!!

Randy..nice score on those saws. That 621 looks to be in pretty good shape. Top cover is broken I see but the neat thing is you still have the plastic spark plug cover. Those are fairly rare...usually got lost or tossed. Harder to come by than another top. Also a 621 with the prehistoric chain brake is unusual...you see them, but you see more without. The thing with those is some were set up with an ign kill switch that activated when the chain brake was on. Yours may or may not..neat rig but kind of a PITA when it activates as you have to restart the saw again.

The 380 looks good too.

That Cox is just sketchy looking, being lefthanded LOL!! Looks to be in good shape though.

Three yrs or so ago I found a really nice Porter Cable 534...95cc bar on the left...LOL those had a piece of chrome pipe out the back with an old black bicycle hand grip for a trigger handle. This was in near mint condition...all the decals were clear and intact..no rust...real nice. It was at a roadside place on coastal RT 1 called the "Treasures and Trash Barn" the guy wanted $65.00 for it and wouldn't budge.....I was low on Liquid assets at the time so didn't buy it..but didn't think anyone else would either. I went back in the late fall just before he closed for the season and offered him $50.00 for it...Nope $65.00 and not a penny less. That just irritated me so even though I had the cash I passed. PB went by there the following yr and said it was still there so I went back....the guy had left it outside all winter under a snow bank. It was all rusted to chit and the sweet old decals had all blown away......it's been another winter and I saw it there this spring..sitting in the same place. Didn't ask... I wouldn't drag it home for free now. It's to bad......amazing how stubborn two people can be..he wouldn't come down ....I wouldn't come up and now the item is completely worthless..or nearly so..maybe a parts saw. Just stupid...


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Durn,almost cool enough to fire up the woodstove.



Yeah I had a fire in the cookstove last night..just to drive the dampness out..


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, still wet and heavy cloud cover this morning, could be this way til Friday. Inside work again for today.


----------



## Cantdog

Any other bits go with them Ron??


----------



## Braintree

Hello,Nice weather were have here on the east coast.Making the grass grow Nice Jonsered ya pickup there Ron.I just land a 90 off fleabay,said the oil tank been fix,hope so.


----------



## Cantdog

Welcome Braintree...LOL I was watching that one too...didn't bid but it looked to be pretty nice....wondered about that "fix" as well..no pic...Hope it's good and tight Good luck let us know when you get it.


----------



## Braintree

Well thank you for the welcome,I bid on it,didn't think I would win.I hope the oil tank hold oil?I got a 2100 from Tex. off of fleabay.That was dead to my door:msp_mellow:There some rotten apple out there.Over all I'll done ok...You guy find some good stuff.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ron you stop teasing me with them pictures now! 

Welcome Brian, in order to be in the "He man women haters club" You need to tell us your saw of choice, and you need to give us a poem/song about chainsaws! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Good morning a little cool this morning again.Going to be a nice day tho. Not sure what I will get into yet?


----------



## caleath

You guys suck with all your cool weather talk...it made 100 yesterday and will be over that here today...its 81 right now.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> You guys suck with all your cool weather talk...it made 100 yesterday and will be over that here today...its 81 right now.


 
Cliff that sure does suck!Better find some place with A/C and stay there!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron you stop teasing me with them pictures now!
> 
> Welcome Brian, in order to be in the "He man women haters club" You need to tell us your saw of choice, and you need to give us a poem/song about chainsaws! LOL


 
The required poem or song about chainsaws must be new here, I wasn't made aware of this. I shall give it my best effort, or at least a mediocre one.

"There once was a chainsaw all dressed in yellow, that made this Californian bellow, and bellow. I cursed, and I cussed, I raised quite a fuss."

"Yet try as I might, and to my awful fright. It wouldn't start, not a burble nor even a fart."

"I pondered, I prayed, my other tasks I delayed. Nothing would work, I started to feel like a jerk. I tried every single plan of attack, and then it hit me.............UGHHH!!!!! IT'S A MINI MAC!!!!!!"

I hope you all derive some level of enjoyment from this, I know I found it to be healing..............lol.
Jonathan


----------



## caleath

Jon1212 said:


> The required poem or song about chainsaws must be new here, I wasn't made aware of this. I shall give it my best effort, or at least a mediocre one.
> 
> "There once was a chainsaw all dressed in yellow, that made this Californian bellow, and bellow. I cursed, and I cussed, I raised quite a fuss."
> 
> "Yet try as I might, and to my awful fright. It wouldn't start, not a burble nor even a fart."
> 
> "I pondered, I prayed, my other tasks I delayed. Nothing would work, I started to feel like a jerk. I tried every single plan of attack, and then it hit me.............UGHHH!!!!! IT'S A MINI MAC!!!!!!"
> 
> I hope you all derive some level of enjoyment from this, I know I found it to be healing..............lol.
> Jonathan


 



Nice job...might almost be the best one yet.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> The required poem or song about chainsaws must be new here, I wasn't made aware of this. I shall give it my best effort, or at least a mediocre one.
> 
> "There once was a chainsaw all dressed in yellow, that made this Californian bellow, and bellow. I cursed, and I cussed, I raised quite a fuss."
> 
> "Yet try as I might, and to my awful fright. It wouldn't start, not a burble nor even a fart."
> 
> "I pondered, I prayed, my other tasks I delayed. Nothing would work, I started to feel like a jerk. I tried every single plan of attack, and then it hit me.............UGHHH!!!!! IT'S A MINI MAC!!!!!!"
> 
> I hope you all derive some level of enjoyment from this, I know I found it to be healing..............lol.
> Jonathan


 
Now that sounds like its right from the heart


----------



## tbone75

No saws yet today.But I did get that big yellar POS mower running again.Now I need to mow grass! :help:Why do I mow 5 acres?


----------



## RandyMac

I'll drag out that orange thing and the Jonnyred and do a quick survey, get better pics.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> No saws yet today.But I did get that big yellar POS mower running again.Now I need to mow grass! :help:Why do I mow 5 acres?


 
Man, with 5 kids still at home I could use some acreage. I'd really get to find some peace and quiet mowing all of that. it's the same reason I like using chainsaws, it's my quiet time. Yeah I know saws are loud, but that's a different kind of noise. Nobody can talk to me with any real effect when I'm cutting wood, therefore I find it peaceful.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Man, with 5 kids still at home I could use some acreage. I'd really get to find some peace and quiet mowing all of that. it's the same reason I like using chainsaws, it's my quiet time. Yeah I know saws are loud, but that's a different kind of noise. Nobody can talk to me with any real effect when I'm cutting wood, therefore I find it peaceful.


 
5 kids LOL I have 2 grown and 1 still home.But hes 16 going on 40 ! LOL Can't get much out of him.He breaks anything he touches?Step-son so?His dad don't have much to do with him.So I try as much as possible with him.I like the mowing part.Just trying to keep my mowers running this year had been a real pain!4 mowers and keep none of them running long enough to get the yard mowed once LOL 39 acres of hill side and wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## chipherder

Jon1212 said:


> The required poem or song about chainsaws must be new here, I wasn't made aware of this. I shall give it my best effort, or at least a mediocre one.
> 
> "There once was a chainsaw all dressed in yellow, that made this Californian bellow, and bellow. I cursed, and I cussed, I raised quite a fuss."
> 
> "Yet try as I might, and to my awful fright. It wouldn't start, not a burble nor even a fart."
> 
> "I pondered, I prayed, my other tasks I delayed. Nothing would work, I started to feel like a jerk. I tried every single plan of attack, and then it hit me.............UGHHH!!!!! IT'S A MINI MAC!!!!!!"
> 
> I hope you all derive some level of enjoyment from this, I know I found it to be healing..............lol.
> Jonathan


 
Great poem Jon, very heartfelt. Your frustration sure came through there.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> 5 kids LOL I have 2 grown and 1 still home.But hes 16 going on 40 ! LOL Can't get much out of him.He breaks anything he touches?Step-son so?His dad don't have much to do with him.So I try as much as possible with him.I like the mowing part.Just trying to keep my mowers running this year had been a real pain!4 mowers and keep none of them running long enough to get the yard mowed once LOL 39 acres of hill side and wouldn't trade it for anything.


 
I have this sneaking suspicion you might be using the "mower doesn't run right" as an excuse to "tinker".


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I have this sneaking suspicion you might be using the "mower doesn't run right" as an excuse to "tinker".


 
:hmm3grin2orange: No I got saws to tinker with.Pee on them mowers :hmm3grin2orange: I want to play with my saws !! Plus I need to get some knife work done.


----------



## Jon1212

chipherder said:


> Great poem Jon, very heartfelt. Your frustration sure came through there.


 
Thank you. If anyone is interested in the saw I can sweep it into a pile, and shovel it off of my driveway for shipping.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## caleath

Jon1212 said:


> Thank you. If anyone is interested in the saw I can sweep it into a pile, and shovel it off of my driveway for shipping.:msp_ohmy:


 
send it to Jim...

I have felt the same way about a homelite super 2...I came close more than once.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Thank you. If anyone is interested in the saw I can sweep it into a pile, and shovel it off of my driveway for shipping.:msp_ohmy:


 
Thats about there good for.Stress relief


----------



## Cantdog

Jon1212 said:


> Thank you. If anyone is interested in the saw I can sweep it into a pile, and shovel it off of my driveway for shipping.:msp_ohmy:



HAHAHA!! I've seen yellow on the land before......Years ago my sawmill partner had a problematic 10-10 that he grabbed by the bar and beat off the side of 24" a red oak until all he had was bar in his hands LOLOL!! There was yellow chips and parts in a 15 foot diameter circle in the snow around that tree......and quiet was in the woods..except for his panting...LOLOL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys. Not going to be on much again tonight. About to head over to the BIL's house to hopefully finish up. Can't wait to have that monkey off my back. New mower fell through, new round of bills came in, ain't that always the way? I am however raising the funds to buy a 066 for milling, we'll see how that goes. I wouldn't mind getting my hands on a Dolmar 9010, but I can't find any used.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> send it to Jim...
> 
> I have felt the same way about a homelite super 2...I came close more than once.


 
We used to be fiends...


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys. Not going to be on much again tonight. About to head over to the BIL's house to hopefully finish up. Can't wait to have that monkey off my back. New mower fell through, new round of bills came in, ain't that always the way? I am however raising the funds to buy a 066 for milling, we'll see how that goes. I wouldn't mind getting my hands on a Dolmar 9010, but I can't find any used.


 
Hope you get your BIL's house finished so you can work on your own stuff, sounds like it was quite a project.

I know what you mean about the bills, every time you think you might be getting ahead, there they are, usually somewhat higher than expected.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys. Not going to be on much again tonight. About to head over to the BIL's house to hopefully finish up. Can't wait to have that monkey off my back. New mower fell through, new round of bills came in, ain't that always the way? I am however raising the funds to buy a 066 for milling, we'll see how that goes. I wouldn't mind getting my hands on a Dolmar 9010, but I can't find any used.


 
I hope you find one!Sure would be nice on that new mill!


----------



## RandyMac

I used a popsickle stick to measure the bore on that orange thing, came up with 2.2 inches=99cc.


----------



## Cantdog

I thought you said that was a 380CD??? Those numbers are for an 1100CD...looks real good inside!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Congrats on the 1100.


----------



## RandyMac

I was told it was a 380 or an 87cc model, I'm very pleased to find it is six cubes and in such nice condition. I am only going to have one Husky, this is a keeper.


----------



## dancan

caleath said:


> You guys suck with all your cool weather talk...it made 100 yesterday and will be over that here today...its 81 right now.


 
Had to run the furnace at the shop and home both yesterday and today to take the chill off .


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> I was told it was a 380 or an 87cc model, I'm very pleased to find it is six cubes and in such nice condition. I am only going to have one Husky, this is a keeper.


 
Nice score !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Had to run the furnace at the shop and home both yesterday and today to take the chill off .


 
LOL,..Yep, same here.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> I was told it was a 380 or an 87cc model, I'm very pleased to find it is six cubes and in such nice condition. I am only going to have one Husky, this is a keeper.



Excellent score Randy...I wish i could get "big inch" lucky like that!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Had to run the furnace at the shop and home both yesterday and today to take the chill off .




Yep the cookstove is humming along nicely......this keeps up it looks like I'll run out of firewood this summer.....


----------



## chipherder

RandyMac said:


> I was told it was a 380 or an 87cc model, I'm very pleased to find it is six cubes and in such nice condition. I am only going to have one Husky, this is a keeper.


 
Congratulations Randy, man that's a big saw. Piston looks new, what a score!


----------



## Jon1212

RandyMac said:


> I was told it was a 380 or an 87cc model, I'm very pleased to find it is six cubes and in such nice condition. I am only going to have one Husky, this is a keeper.


 
Man that is some "luck" you stepped in. Very nice.


----------



## Jon1212

chipherder said:


> Congratulations Randy, man that's a big saw. Piston looks new, what a score!


 
I don't know if it is proper to use "piston", and "score" in the same sentence. At least not when speaking of something good. I'm just saying.


----------



## chipherder

Jon1212 said:


> I don't know if it is proper to use "piston", and "score" in the same sentence. At least not when speaking of something good. I'm just saying.


 
Good point, got a bit carried away there.


----------



## RandyMac

Gosh thanks guys.

I did a decarbon job on the port, it was soft. The muffler was pretty well choked, used the torch to dry it up some, it sounds like its full of sand. Is there a tool for removing the deflector and firescreen?


----------



## Jon1212

RandyMac said:


> Gosh thanks guys.
> 
> I did a decarbon job on the port, it was soft. The muffler was pretty well choked, used the torch to dry it up some, it sounds like its full of sand. Is there a tool for removing the deflector and firescreen?


 
Randy, 
What a hassle having to remove that deflector and firescreen. I think you should just go back to your original stance of "No Huskies", and send the saw to me. Shoot in fact I'll drive up there and get it.....lol.
I can't remember how they came off of my 2100, but I'm sure someone will be along shortly to help you out.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I used a popsickle stick to measure the bore on that orange thing, came up with 2.2 inches=99cc.


 
Looks new inside! Trade you 2 and half mini-macs for it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Looks new inside! Trade you 2 and half mini-macs for it :hmm3grin2orange:


 
not for even NIB


----------



## pioneerguy600

Orange turd alert!!!,...Huskies suck !!...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah Randy ...moving right along.....what about the IMPORTANT saw??? You know.....the RED one??????


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Orange turd alert!!!,...Huskies suck !!...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I guess I will find out, just how bad they do suck.


What things should be looked at, before running this thing?


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Orange turd alert!!!,...Huskies suck !!...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
So does "round bacon!!!!" What do ya' think aboot that, eh?


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> Yeah Randy ...moving right along.....what about the IMPORTANT saw??? You know.....the RED one??????


 
Ah yes, the *RED* one.
I think I will like this one, beyond the fact it's *RED* and has a manly profile.

I have a good top cover for it, so that is good. I think there is a spring missing in the brake mechanism, the handle flops around like a stihl owners wrist. The rest needs cleaned, looks good so far. It pulls over smoothly, has a fair amount of compression. The compression impression is some what vague after pulling the orange thing over a few times.
I am in the dark woods on both of these foreign objects, your help will be greatly rewarded, in another life.
I'm thinking an 18" bar, it will make a dandy backyard saw.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry I think Jon is picking on you LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I guess I will find out, just how bad they do suck.
> 
> 
> What things should be looked at, before running this thing?


 

Remove the fuel cap,..insert one stick CIL with blasting cap,..light fuse and run...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I tryed out the 009 I just got.Had a couple limbs hanging down to far.Hit my head on one mowing!That little saw did very nice job getting rid of that head ache.And a couple others that got in my way.LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Remove the fuel cap,..insert one stick CIL with blasting cap,..light fuse and run...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I like big bangs!! But use a mini-mac. Not a nice Husky


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well it might make an interesting thing to toss in the trebuchet, it might make it from one island across to the other, bet the opposition wouldn`t toss it back.... They would all be gassed by the smell...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I tryed out the 009 I just got.Had a couple limbs hanging down to far.Hit my head on one mowing!That little saw did very nice job getting rid of that head ache.And a couple others that got in my way.LOL


 
009`s are awesome saws, right up there with Echo`s.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Ah yes, the *RED* one.
> I think I will like this one, beyond the fact it's *RED* and has a manly profile.
> 
> I have a good top cover for it, so that is good. I think there is a spring missing in the brake mechanism, the handle flops around like a stihl owners wrist. The rest needs cleaned, looks good so far. It pulls over smoothly, has a fair amount of compression. The compression impression is some what vague after pulling the orange thing over a few times.
> I am in the dark woods on both of these foreign objects, your help will be greatly rewarded, in another life.
> I'm thinking an 18" bar, it will make a dandy backyard saw.


 
LMAO!!! Flopping handle Like a.....HAHAHA!!! Good one!!!

OK I've regained my composure........lol!!!

They are manly looking saws...it's nearly as big as the Husky but only a tad more than half the engine..LOL!! The compression pull is decieving on these as it has a fairly large diameter starter pulley for a 56cc saw motor. However you'll probably find the actual guage reading will be north of 200. It's good you have another cover and I'll look into what's to be done with some form of adjustment on the chain brake...wouldn't want you getting all "Light in you Loafers"!! LOL!! 18" or 20" is a good setup on these. These are true workhorses...they handlle well, not wicked fast but pull along real steady...quiet, smooth and are nearly impossible to wear out. You generally have to break them with a butt or skidder to get em to stop working. Way ahead of their time...at the time...a real favorite of mine and the most "classic" of the Jonsereds. IMHO of course..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 009`s are awesome saws, right up there with Echo`s.


 
There you go again.ECHO LOL Does seem like a nice little saw.I might like my 012 better?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Any other bits go with them Ron??


 
Yup


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron how was the fishing?Or did you get to go?


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,..I have a 009 that I have used for years when I have to work off a ladder or climb up in the trees to prune limbs off. I topped with a Pioneer 970 most of my climbing days and use a Efco 950 AFF these days.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> We used to be fiends...


 
Jim,,have you noticed Cliff seems to be getting meaner the hotter it gets down there ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..I have a 009 that I have used for years when I have to work off a ladder or climb up in the trees to prune limbs off. I topped with a Pioneer 970 most of my climbing days and use a Efco 950 AFF these days.


 
Yep sure would be a good climber.I got it running very nice!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jim,,have you noticed Cliff seems to be getting meaner the hotter it gets down there ??


 
He does seem a bit cranky lately :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yup



Cool.... I'll PM you in the AM....crashing now.....been up and on the road since 3AM today..scraped and coppered the bottom of the outboard..and got a coat of zinc cromate on the lower unit of the motor...been a busy day....tired Dawg... gotta go lie down. Nite..


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have the 011 and 012 also but have not even tried to get them running, messed around with a 020 and got that running real well but never use it. The 200T gets the nod most of the time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good nite Robin.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey Ron how was the fishing?Or did you get to go?


 
YUP !! kept one little one,27 inches ,,gave it away because i didnt feel like fish tonite 

RM,take a propane torch and turn that muffler red hot,stick it in wherever you can and just burn it out..stay UPwind,,when your done only some compressed air will be needed..everything will be gone ,dont wory about the screen,if it lives thats fine as the muffler is not very restricted anyway..that will turn everything to ash inside and will be ready for painting too


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did Cliff drop off the face of the earth?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have the 011 and 012 also but have not even tried to get them running, messed around with a 020 and got that running real well but never use it. The 200T gets the nod most of the time.


 
I do like my 012.Light and plenty of power.Never had hold of a 200T?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YUP !! kept one little one,27 inches ,,gave it away because i didnt feel like fish tonite
> 
> RM,take a propane torch and turn that muffler red hot,stick it in wherever you can and just burn it out..stay UPwind,,when your done only some compressed air will be needed..everything will be gone ,dont wory about the screen,if it lives thats fine as the muffler is not very restricted anyway..that will turn everything to ash inside and will be ready for painting too


 
Not bad fish?I would have ate that baby


----------



## pioneerguy600

All Stihl saws are good for their intended purpose, they all cut wood really well...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

Ron, I did cook up some, but didn't want to warp it. So, red hot is good?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Whatcha catchin Ron,...codfish?


----------



## RandyMac

Had Cod for lunch.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Ron, I did cook up some, but didn't want to warp it. So, red hot is good?


 
Toss it right in the woodstove for 5-10 mins, it will be all cleaned out but a little dust to be blown out with comp air. Paint with black hi temp.


----------



## RandyMac

No wood stove, but I have the idea now.

Are intake boots a problem, I know nothing.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> All Stihl saws are good for their intended purpose, they all cut wood really well...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Orange turds do just fine too.:hmm3grin2orange: Even tho you don't like them :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

If I am catching then cod is one of my favorite fish. One needs to know how to handle cod to make it really nice to eat.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll had a busy day today. 
But I did get up some more money for my CAD Fund lol 
Got in a package containing a 350 husky case.


----------



## roncoinc

Observations this evening...
Randy Mac not being mean and getting a husky AND a Jred,,makes me wonder ?

Temp in Texas up and Cliff getting irrascable,,understandable..

Multi talented John cant keep a lawnmower running ?? what ???

Jerry is obviousley hanging out with those herb doing wimmin to much and it's starting to show..or maybe the hot tub is turned up to high ?? or is it the herbs ? or the wimmin ?

Jim lusting after mini macs is understandable..

Jacob losing touch with his chainsaw self,,a young lady can do that..

Robin burning wood in june,,maine,welcome to life in the breakdown lane 

Ron working for a creamsickle dealer ?? must be off his meds !!!

The rest of the contributors have yet to define themselves enough to draw stable conclusions


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> No wood stove, but I have the idea now.
> 
> Are intake boots a problem, I know nothing.


 
The 1100 does not have an intake boot, they use a hard style spacer or as some call them manifold.There is a gasket between the spacer and cylinder and spacer and carb. The gaskets require proper orientation to align the impulse hole to line up with corresponding holes in the cylinder and carb.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll had a busy day today.
> But I did get up some more money for my CAD Fund lol
> Got in a package containing a 350 husky case.


 
You got Husky fever!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Observations this evening...
> Randy Mac not being mean and getting a husky AND a Jred,,makes me wonder ?
> 
> Temp in Texas up and Cliff getting irrascable,,understandable..
> 
> Multi talented John cant keep a lawnmower running ?? what ???
> 
> Jerry is obviousley hanging out with those herb doing wimmin to much and it's starting to show..or maybe the hot tub is turned up to high ?? or is it the herbs ? or the wimmin ?
> 
> Jim lusting after mini macs is understandable..
> 
> Jacob losing touch with his chainsaw self,,a young lady can do that..
> 
> Robin burning wood in june,,maine,welcome to life in the breakdown lane
> 
> Ron working for a creamsickle dealer ?? must be off his meds !!!
> 
> The rest of the contributors have yet to define themselves enough to draw stable conclusions


 
It seems your all caught up this evening :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You got Husky fever!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Well its actually for a Jonny! lol


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> No wood stove, but I have the idea now.
> 
> Are intake boots a problem, I know nothing.


 
hey Randy,we knew that !! LOL !!!
Jerry and i concur on the muffler heating thing,dont worry about red hot..when the smoke stops you are done heating  
you should see the smoke show some mufflers put out !! 
also gets all oil burned off for painting..
when you bolt it on with a gasket everything will be as it should be..

ALL intake boots are a problem,no matter make model or brand..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Observations this evening...
> Randy Mac not being mean and getting a husky AND a Jred,,makes me wonder ?
> 
> Temp in Texas up and Cliff getting irrascable,,understandable..
> 
> Multi talented John cant keep a lawnmower running ?? what ???
> 
> Jerry is obviousley hanging out with those herb doing wimmin to much and it's starting to show..or maybe the hot tub is turned up to high ?? or is it the herbs ? or the wimmin ?
> 
> Jim lusting after mini macs is understandable..
> 
> Jacob losing touch with his chainsaw self,,a young lady can do that..
> 
> Robin burning wood in june,,maine,welcome to life in the breakdown lane
> 
> Ron working for a creamsickle dealer ?? must be off his meds !!!
> 
> The rest of the contributors have yet to define themselves enough to draw stable conclusions


 
That is very observant of you , I think you are mostly right.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Jacob losing touch with his chainsaw self,,a young lady can do that..


 

Hehehehehe he make funny! :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whatcha catchin Ron,...codfish?


 
Strippers,,stripers ?? 
oh man,i dont eat to much of that catfood,,cod right down at the bottom of the list with salmon..
stripers are about in the middle of the list,a nice flaky white meat,no worms,no bones,deep fried fish nuggets are best with that stuff..
then again as i have said,i'm NOT a big fish eater..
everybodys taste varies..


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Jim,,have you noticed Cliff seems to be getting meaner the hotter it gets down there ??


 
Watch it....dont make me use the Y word.


----------



## caleath

I am here...spending a little family time tonight. Too dang hot for anything else. I really hate this time of year. I like the all the sunlight etc...but the heat is really starting to getting to me.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Watch it....dont make me use the Y word.


 
Uh Oh,, :help:
QUICK !!! somebody help !!
what word starts with a "Y" ???

I know  YA'ALL !!! 
yousn ?
youn ?
youen ?


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Uh Oh,, :help:
> QUICK !!! somebody help !!
> what word starts with a "Y" ???
> 
> I know  YA'ALL !!!
> yousn ?
> youn ?
> youen ?


 
yank.....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Uh Oh,, :help:
> QUICK !!! somebody help !!
> what word starts with a "Y" ???
> 
> I know  YA'ALL !!!
> yousn ?
> youn ?
> youen ?


 
A Yeller mini saw! lol


----------



## tbone75

Yep the heat is getting to Cliff :hmm3grin2orange: Hes going to get mean :hmm3grin2orange: He needs some A/C in his shop!!


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> I am here...spending a little family time tonight. Too dang hot for anything else. I really hate this time of year. I like the all the sunlight etc...but the heat is really starting to getting to me.


 
Cliff,,we can see the heat is bothering you..
turn on the AC man !!
i have run it several days already this summer 
Take the family and relax and have a BBQ,,go lay some hot dogs out on the sidewalk


----------



## jimdad07

I am missing a ton. Just got in from the BIL's house. I can't even get in on the bandwagon to pick on Cliff yet, I have to read the pages I missed. Can't have nothin.


----------



## caleath

Yep hot as hell....cant work in the shop. Dont feel like doing anything outside. Good thing it only last until August.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> yank.....


 
Thats what you do to a stihl,,again,and again,and again,and agin,and agin,and agin,and agin,and again,and agin,,,,,,,,,...

unless you were reffering to what us cool acclimated northerners call ourselfs,,Yankme's,,, thats when we face south and say " yankme"


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Strippers,,stripers ??
> oh man,i dont eat to much of that catfood,,cod right down at the bottom of the list with salmon..
> stripers are about in the middle of the list,a nice flaky white meat,no worms,no bones,deep fried fish nuggets are best with that stuff..
> then again as i have said,i'm NOT a big fish eater..
> everybodys taste varies..


 
Yep,..stripers are good, they are plentiful here, fillets deep fried are edible.
Cod have to be caught in deep salt water, 150-300' then once on board they need to be immediately bled out, hanged by their tail for about one hour, then filleted. Kept very cool until cooked, best cooked within 4-5 hours after catching.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> Cliff,,we can see the heat is bothering you..
> turn on the AC man !!
> i have run it several days already this summer
> Take the family and relax and have a BBQ,,go lay some hot dogs out on the sidewalk


 
No sidewalks in Detroit...

Now I know why my folks go to Colorado during the summer.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Yep hot as hell....cant work in the shop. Dont feel like doing anything outside. Good thing it only last until August.


 
You meen like the rest of june and ALL of july and august too ??


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Jim,,have you noticed Cliff seems to be getting meaner the hotter it gets down there ??


 
I sure did Ron, I can remember looking at some pictures a certain member from Texas was posting with sunshine and blooming flowers when we guys from the frozen north were still dealing with snow. Now it's my turn to say: *WHAT A NICE AND COOL DAY WE HAD TODAY, I BET IT DIDN'T GET ABOVE 60*F HERE TODAY!!!*


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> You meen like the rest of june and ALL of july and august too ??


 
yep...


----------



## jimdad07

I almost went to the dark side today, I saw a 395xp that I almost pulled the trigger on, I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I am in a serious search for a biggun for the mill. I was going to use that old C-9 I came across but it is too old and slow for what I want, besides, I have found a higher purpose for that one.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> I sure did Ron, I can remember looking at some pictures a certain member from Texas was posting with sunshine and blooming flowers when we guys from the frozen north were still dealing with snow. Now it's my turn to say: *WHAT A NICE AND COOL DAY WE HAD TODAY, I BET IT DIDN'T GET ABOVE 60*F HERE TODAY!!!*


 
yeah yeah yeah...dont make me ....well I guess that Dolmar can stay a door stop


----------



## tbone75

Got up to 72 here today!Nice day!52 right now good sleeping tonight!May have to build a fire in the morning?


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> I almost went to the dark side today, I saw a 395xp that I almost pulled the trigger on, I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I am in a serious search for a biggun for the mill. I was going to use that old C-9 I came across but it is too old and slow for what I want, besides, I have found a higher purpose for that one.


 
Higher purpose...do tell?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> yeah yeah yeah...dont make me ....well I guess that Dolmar can stay a door stop


 
Ron is right, you are getting grumpy with the heat. Still think you ought to pack up the family and come to a place where you can get the best of all four seasons right up here in the Northeast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Even better here on the coast,not too cold, not too hot, not much snow but getting a little more rain than usual but its keeping the garden growing really well.


----------



## caleath

I will get acclimated sooner or later...I am just getting grouchy in my old age:msp_smile:

I am thinking of hitting some saw places on my way to Arkansas..maybe I will find some saws on vacation.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well its that time here again,..Nytol.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Jerry, time for me to head in as well. Good luck saw hunting Cliff, hope you find some good ones.


----------



## tbone75

Well guys I just bought 2 P52 parts saws!Don't know just what all I got for sure?But close to make one saw.With lots left over.Pics when I get them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well its that time here again,..Nytol.


 
Nite Jerry & Jim


----------



## caleath

Good night gentlemen...I am not too far behind you guys.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..stripers are good, they are plentiful here, fillets deep fried are edible.
> Cod have to be caught in deep salt water, 150-300' then once on board they need to be immediately bled out, hanged by their tail for about one hour, then filleted. Kept very cool until cooked, best cooked within 4-5 hours after catching.


 
If you look at the chart of the gulf of main and find jeffries ledge or stillwagon, that is where we get a lot of the cod..200 to 250 down off the edges,,..
immediatelly gutted,bled and on ice...edible for some,better chowder..
as i said before,i can get all i want of that stuff,friend works outside out of gloucster,,nine day trips to deep water..the fishmongers wont buy anything with scales missing so it goes for bait..he brings home usually three or four totes full of fish and lobster and gives it away..the totes hold about 80 lbs..we are using the cod now as furtilizer in the gardens...sad when they reject a good fish that is perfectally edible and designate it as trash because of a few scales missing !! 
the canadians have the fast food restaurants contracts all tied up for the cod and the rest is covered with alaskan pollack so for an imperfect fish all is left is bait status  SHAME on the waste !!
should send a few 100lbs to cliff


----------



## caleath

SHAME on the waste !!
should send a few 100lbs to cliff 

I can feed it to the dog and the hogs.:msp_smile:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> If you look at the chart of the gulf of main and find jeffries ledge or stillwagon, that is where we get a lot of the cod..200 to 250 down off the edges,,..
> immediatelly gutted,bled and on ice...edible for some,better chowder..
> as i said before,i can get all i want of that stuff,friend works outside out of gloucster,,nine day trips to deep water..the fishmongers wont buy anything with scales missing so it goes for bait..he brings home usually three or four totes full of fish and lobster and gives it away..the totes hold about 80 lbs..we are using the cod now as furtilizer in the gardens...sad when they reject a good fish that is perfectally edible and designate it as trash because of a few scales missing !!
> the canadians have the fast food restaurants contracts all tied up for the cod and the rest is covered with alaskan pollack so for an imperfect fish all is left is bait status  SHAME on the waste !!
> should send a few 100lbs to cliff




Morning ALL....Raining this AM ...max high yesterday 54 F....Ron if you have extra cod you oughta split it, salt heavy, and dry it. Salt cod is real good. That's what we always did with ones that came up in the lobster traps, my great uncle had a nice drying flake. When dry he would strip the meat off the skin and store it in those old one gallon glass mayonase jars. He alway had 10-12 of those in the cupboard. MMMMM!! I'll always remember us all sitting around tellin stories, drinking cheap whisky and water and eating dry fish after a day on the water. For you flatlanders...you would probably call it fish jerky. I know you "Bluenosers" reconstitute it in chowders as well MMMM good stuff. Old school... before refridgeration..works good.


----------



## roncoinc

53 deg here and bright sunny skies..
predicted high of 78 deg..
off to the VA again this morning ..pulmonary function test.
Back to the job thu.
fri sched for a stihlonoscapy


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> 53 deg here and bright sunny skies..
> predicted high of 78 deg..
> off to the VA again this morning ..pulmonary function test.
> Back to the job thu.
> fri sched for a stihlonoscapy




OOOOOOOH!!.....A Stihlonoscapy is NOT the best way I can think of to start the weekend!!!! Oh well they let you watch TV...but it's the same old ####!!!!!! But comercial free!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, another rainy day here so it will be indoor activities for most of the day, hope to see some sun tomorrow. Got a concrete floor to pour and polish if the weather allows.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thats when you hope they use the 009 model head instead of the 090 model....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Definately don't let them mix up those digits!!!!!! Gotta keep them in the right order!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

You might think of it as Stihl`s revenge.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning all, another rainy day here so it will be indoor activities for most of the day, hope to see some sun tomorrow. Got a concrete floor to pour and polish if the weather allows.


 
Yep indoors for me as well. Top coat of paint on the lower unit, prop and motor cover (Three different paints) and install new Mahogany guards stem to stern, charge the battery, fuel up and go register the trailer and boat and I'm ready to head to the Island for the weekend. Gotta tow the skiff out as well and set the outhaul and moring at the Island. Busy, Busy, Busy....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, had a bad storm last night. Not sure what im doing today? Or course... I never do lol.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning going to a nice day here I think?Then rain the next 2.Stayed up on coon watch again!Had another one digging things up.2 big ones showed up.One got away  Coons 1 John 5 so far this year.This is what I do every year.Where do they keep coming from?I know in the last 3 years I have relocated 30 of them!


----------



## chipherder

Good morning, rain with possible high of 61. Still burning to take the chill off. Cliff, you can send some of that heat up here, we could use a bit of summer. Still wearing the heavy flannel shirts too.


----------



## tbone75

Sure is quiet in here? Huskys Rock


----------



## caleath

85 degrees at 11 am

Huskys suck

Stils rule and u know it


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> 85 degrees at 11 am
> 
> Huskys suck
> 
> Stils rule and u know it


 
65 at noon and Huskys Rock!! and we know you want one :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure is quiet in here? Huskys Rock


 


Yes it is and yes they do!!! Gotta get our diggs in while those Sthil guys are still at work trying to get their saws started!! Or trying make enough money for parts!!!!


----------



## caleath

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is and yes they do!!! Gotta get our diggs in while those Sthil guys are still at work trying to get their saws started!! Or trying make enough money for parts!!!!


 
At least we are working

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212

caleath said:


> At least we are working
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
I bet it's even hotter in that drainage ditch looking for cans and bottles.


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is and yes they do!!! Gotta get our diggs in while those Sthil guys are still at work trying to get their saws started!! Or trying make enough money for parts!!!!


 
and busy rationalizing why there seems be a lack of power, but nothing a short bar and full skip can't cover up.


----------



## tbone75

I would be working if they would let me :bang::msp_sad::msp_crying::too_sad::mad-tongue:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I would be working if they would let me :bang::msp_sad::msp_crying::too_sad::mad-tongue:


 
Shoot, 39 acres of hillside is work enough.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Shoot, 39 acres of hillside is work enough.


 
That is true!But it don't pay crap LOL Med pay sucks!!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> That is true!But it don't pay crap LOL Med pay sucks!!


 
I'm not aware of your current situation, but I know when I fell off that tank truck Work Comp wanted to pay me $490 a week to stay home. Groceries and gas is about all that would cover. I took a full week off of work instead..............good thing I landed on my head otherwise I could have gotten really hurt.........


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I'm not aware of your current situation, but I know when I fell off that tank truck Work Comp wanted to pay me $490 a week to stay home. Groceries and gas is about all that would cover. I took a full week off of work instead..............good thing I landed on my head otherwise I could have gotten really hurt.........


 
Been off work sine last Oct. real bad back problems.Waiting on them to put one of them zapper things in me.Not to sure I will get back to work?Dr. told me to sign up for S.S.?Had 2 surgeries in the last 15 yrs. They say it won't help this time.So now I am trying everything they got LOL Hope something will do the trick.Hell I am only 51 !And I just HATE sitting still!!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Been off work sine last Oct. real bad back problems.Waiting on them to put one of them zapper things in me.Not to sure I will get back to work?Dr. told me to sign up for S.S.?Had 2 surgeries in the last 15 yrs. They say it won't help this time.So now I am trying everything they got LOL Hope something will do the trick.Hell I am only 51 !And I just HATE sitting still!!


 
Oh man, that is really tough. I know what you mean about hating to sit still. I really hope you find something that makes you feel like doing everything you want to do.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Oh man, that is really tough. I know what you mean about hating to sit still. I really hope you find something that makes you feel like doing everything you want to do.


 
I am still doing some.Just a lot slower LOL I don't get workmans comp i am getting just sick pay.Only 400. a week!But the OL works LOL Plus some saw work helps out.And a few other things I do LOL Nothing illegal of corse!LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll got here. 
Working on my 2150 Jonsered, got a husky casing for it. Gosh im gonna have to spray myself down in gas, and bleach, and mineral spirits! lol


----------



## Jon1212

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll got here.
> Working on my 2150 Jonsered, got a husky casing for it. Gosh im gonna have to spray myself down in gas, and bleach, and mineral spirits! lol


 
Warning! Warning! Stay away from all open flames!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> Warning! Warning! Stay away from all open flames!


 
HAHAHA! But it gets fun when I have to hold a piece of metal for dad when he's cutting with the torch! 
I see in your sig you got an 075, do you like it?


----------



## Jon1212

ChainsawmanXX said:


> HAHAHA! But it gets fun when I have to hold a piece of metal for dad when he's cutting with the torch!
> I see in your sig you got an 075, do you like it?


 
It runs, but it needs some serious attention. The inner tank half has some cracks (doesn't leak, yet), and the front AV bushings are shot. I'm sure once I get it fixed up I'll find it really fun, and it'll help lengthen my arms.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

well just found a P51 on craigslist guy wants to sell. Gonna see if i can grab it! lol


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> well just found a P51 on craigslist guy wants to sell. Gonna see if i can grab it! lol


 
Well now!!! Trying to keep up with me?:hmm3grin2orange: Hope you get it!Let me know if you don't like it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> HAHAHA! But it gets fun when I have to hold a piece of metal for dad when he's cutting with the torch!
> I see in your sig you got an 075, do you like it?


 
We going to have to call you the human torch? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

HAHA John! 
Im sure ill like the Pioneer always wanted one thats for sure! But Hell iv always wanted every saw pretty much! 

Got the Jonsered running, I ported it just a big gonna give it a MM while im at it. Think im going to buy a new B&C for it!


----------



## caleath

Tbone that no work comment was not directed at you brother

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Tbone that no work comment was not directed at you brother
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Hell I know that! Wouldn't care any way :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> HAHA John!
> Im sure ill like the Pioneer always wanted one thats for sure! But Hell iv always wanted every saw pretty much!
> 
> Got the Jonsered running, I ported it just a big gonna give it a MM while im at it. Think im going to buy a new B&C for it!


 
Sounds like me?I like them all!Some just higher on my list :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

caleath said:


> 85 degrees at 11 am


 
Here's what we got .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Fired up the wood stove, only 50 degs here and it will get a bit cooler overnight. No worries about burning up all my dry firewood, last count there was 14 cord of good dry hardwood all piled in rows and covered up on top. Some 4-5 cord of it is 4 years old, the rest is storm cleanup wood, seems we get a few wind storms each year now that knocks down more trees. I only cut up the hardwood ones for fuel, the rest I dump over a steep bank not far from here.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fired up the wood stove, only 50 degs here and it will get a bit cooler overnight. No worries about burning up all my dry firewood, last count there was 14 cord of good dry hardwood all piled in rows and covered up on top. Some 4-5 cord of it is 4 years old, the rest is storm cleanup wood, seems we get a few wind storms each year now that knocks down more trees. I only cut up the hardwood ones for fuel, the rest I dump over a steep bank not far from here.


 
Your setting good for the winter or 3 LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Here's what we got .


 
Send some of that down to Cliff!! He could use it.From what I see I don't want to visit Canada till about Aug. if I ever do?Been all over most of the US but never out of it?Need to fix that


----------



## RandyMac

Dang chilly guys.
We have 59f and a 40 knot breeze from the NW.


here is that 1100CD.

















I'm thinking with a 36" bar it would make a good limber.


----------



## Mastermind

Hello friends.

We rode every roller coaster in Cedar Point over the last few days. Spending the night in Harrisburg, PA tonight. Going to some civil war museums and battlefields tomorrow, then on to Richmond, VA to ride more roller coasters.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Randy,..it sounds like your vacation has had its ups and downs...LOL


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Randy,..it sounds like your vacation has had its ups and downs...LOL


 
Yes. Yes it has. lol

Cedar Point has 16 roller coasters. The tallest is 420 ft that hits a top speed of 120 mph. It was a great time.


----------



## caleath

Rub it in fellas still 95 right now

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have never been on a rollercoaster. I have done much the same thing in airplanes,3000-4000 foot straight down nosedives and then pull out the throttle to make the climb back up, small plane with 750 hp.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Rub it in fellas still 95 right now
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Hanging around 50 right now, send some heat up this way and it would not make it too unbearable.....LOL


----------



## RandyMac

I think RandyMM is ready for the Vomit Comet.


----------



## Mastermind

RandyMac said:


> I think RandyMM is ready for the Vomit Comet.


 
I never have gotten sick on a coaster, but spinning rides are a different story.


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> I never have gotten sick on a coaster, but spinning rides are a different story.


 
Sounds like you had a great time!!


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you had a great time!!


 
Yes I did John. It's far from over though. I'll be tired when I finally get home.


----------



## RandyMac

Vomit Comet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jon1212

mastermind7864 said:


> Yes I did John. It's far from over though. I'll be tired when I finally get home.


 
Hopefully not to tired to port a saw for me.........lol. I'm thinking my 288 could use a little extra snot in its locker. I have no idea what that means, but it sounded right at the time.


----------



## Jon1212

Jon1212 said:


> The required poem or song about chainsaws must be new here, I wasn't made aware of this. I shall give it my best effort, or at least a mediocre one.
> 
> "There once was a chainsaw all dressed in yellow, that made this Californian bellow, and bellow. I cursed, and I cussed, I raised quite a fuss."
> 
> "Yet try as I might, and to my awful fright. It wouldn't start, not a burble nor even a fart."
> 
> "I pondered, I prayed, my other tasks I delayed. Nothing would work, I started to feel like a jerk. I tried every single plan of attack, and then it hit me.............UGHHH!!!!! IT'S A MINI MAC!!!!!!"
> 
> I hope you all derive some level of enjoyment from this, I know I found it to be healing..............lol.
> Jonathan


 
Bump. For anyone who may have missed this beautiful prose in its debut.


----------



## Mastermind

RandyMac said:


> Vomit Comet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



OIC. I ain't too sharp tonight. 



Jon1212 said:


> Hopefully not to tired to port a saw for me.........lol. I'm thinking my 288 could use a little extra snot in its locker. I have no idea what that means, but it sounded right at the time.



I don't know what that means either but I'm sure I can help it get there.


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> Yes I did John. It's far from over though. I'll be tired when I finally get home.


 
Sounds like a great vacation!Lots more to do yet!


----------



## caleath

At church home in a bit

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fired up the wood stove, only 50 degs here and it will get a bit cooler overnight. No worries about burning up all my dry firewood, last count there was 14 cord of good dry hardwood all piled in rows and covered up on top. Some 4-5 cord of it is 4 years old, the rest is storm cleanup wood, seems we get a few wind storms each year now that knocks down more trees. I only cut up the hardwood ones for fuel, the rest I dump over a steep bank not far from here.



Gee Jerry I don't know but it may be a long summer...you may not get through until cold weather on 14 cord....


----------



## roncoinc

go bruins !!!
whack them canucks !!


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like the canucks getting whacked pretty good !! 
one more period to go and the stanley cup comes back home to new england


----------



## caleath

Hey ron

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Sure is quiet in here?Rons watching the game.So where is everybody else?How can I pick on you guys when you wont show your face?Aint no fun this way!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Hey ron
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Theres that closet Husky lover Cliff.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

Whats wrong john?? Missing your buddies?




Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Whats wrong john?? Missing your buddies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Sure nuff!!:hmm3grin2orange: I am bored !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Gee Jerry I don't know but it may be a long summer...you may not get through until cold weather on 14 cord....


 
I know that I will have to go sparingly to make it last all summer, hate to have to burn green wood this winter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Heading off early, got to be up and gone even earlier tomorrow morning,..Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heading off early, got to be up and gone even earlier tomorrow morning,..Nytol.


 
Night Jerry


----------



## Cantdog

Well I've been rooting for Vancover...I failed....good job boys ...not good enough....

Yeah Jerry I think I'll put up a few extra cord for next summer...you just can't count on this global warming....Waiting!!


----------



## caleath

Man its dead in here....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know that I will have to go sparingly to make it last all summer, hate to have to burn green wood this winter.



LOLOL!!! Ash burns OK green!!!


----------



## caleath

Hey Robin...we may need to chat about that 670 of yours...I have one but need a new pc and am trying to figure out what direction to go in.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll Thanks John, everytime i look at you picture, it reminds me to check my email! HAHA
Was chating with Sawgarage again! Guy brought in one of them orange turd weedeaters for me to fix up Simple fix though Primer Bulb line broke.


----------



## caleath

whats up Jacob?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> whats up Jacob?


 
Not much, I just said what i was doing! Turn up your hearing aid old man!


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Not much, I just said what i was doing! Turn up your hearing aid old man!


 
Dont make me come over there and tan your hide...your not too big for it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Dont make me come over there and tan your hide...your not too big for it.


 
HA! Ill put my orange turds in front of the door you wouldnt dare to cross there path! lol


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> HA! Ill put my orange turds in front of the door you wouldnt dare to cross there path! lol


 
I will wear my stihl boots...they can take anything.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> I will wear my stihl boots...they can take anything.


 
LOL keeping busy today?


----------



## tbone75

Cooling down any Cliff? 60 and a little rain here now.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> LOL keeping busy today?


 
Seems your keeping busy?otstir:


----------



## caleath

Nope 86 degrees at almost 11pm


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Nope 86 degrees at almost 11pm


 
Man I feel for ya.That sucks!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Seems your keeping busy?otstir:


 
Trying too. Trying to pick up some new saws. Saw Garage has a nice C91 I think i might pick up!


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of SLACKERS you guys are tonight!:msp_tongue: I am coon hunting again tonight.:mad2:


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> Hey Robin...we may need to chat about that 670 of yours...I have one but need a new pc and am trying to figure out what direction to go in.



Hey Cliff Not ignoring you just went to bed right after my last post. What's up with your 670?? You gonna build it or junk it?? If you're going to build it, there are many ways to go in that saw family. From mild to wild with just stock parts.


----------



## Cantdog

Thought you was gonna get up early Jerry?????


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.......More boat work for me today. Should be able to finish it up today. Gotta get new lights for the trailer and rewire that, then should be all done and ready to head to the Island for the weekend. Kid's in FLa untill next Tues so the OL and will get to spend some "Quality Time" at camp!! Wink, wink, nudge, nudge LOL!!!



OH Chit.....I forgot.....I gotta put a new set of reed valves and a carb kit and fuel line/filter in my "Island" SXLAO and grind the chain too...maybe I can get to that this evening.....so's it doesn't cut into my "quality time" at camp!!! Always something....


----------



## RandyMac

Robin, I haven't forgotten about the Jonsered, this weekend it will get field stripped and surveyed, I'll get some pics.

Boats, there is no end to the work.


----------



## Cantdog

Cool Randy....I will be waiting give you any kind of help I can..

You got that right..it has been said that boats are just a hole in the ocean whch to pour money into!!

I get this one done and out of the shop/into the water and then I can bring in the bigger one in for its yearly. Everything is late this yr and now it's a scramble....I hate doing things this way...I usually try to stay well ahead of the curve so things (boats, motorcycles, trucks etc.) are all ready when I need them and not a panic just to get them done!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all had a weird dream last night... kinda sad too lol. 

I got a 1050 McCulloch not sure there is even one but my mind though there was and I ran it over with my truck lol.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning all had a weird dream last night... kinda sad too lol.
> 
> I got a 1050 McCulloch not sure there is even one but my mind though there was and I ran it over with my truck lol.


 
:msp_confused: Yep thats strange :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

A little damp here this morning.Stayed up till 2 am on coon watch.Nothing showed?Got lots to do just don't know what I will do yet?Or what the back will let me do?LOL


----------



## caleath

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning all had a weird dream last night... kinda sad too lol.
> 
> I got a 1050 McCulloch not sure there is even one but my mind though there was and I ran it over with my truck lol.


 
Uh arent you supposed to be dreaming about girls at your age?

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Uh arent you supposed to be dreaming about girls at your age?
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Cliff..You got a very good point there?Jacob whats the matter with you?Girls first!! Saws second !!At your age girls was the only thing on my mind!!! Well cars & trucks right there with them LOL And what I could do to get some gas money to go pick them girls up!!


----------



## caleath

Tbone I told his gf that she needed to start using 2stroke fuel as perfume so he would pay her more attention

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Tbone I told his gf that she needed to start using 2stroke fuel as perfume so he would pay her more attention
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Poor girl would never get away from him!He would be trying to tune her all the time!:jester:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Poor girl would never get away from him!He would be trying to tune her all the time!:jester:


 
My wife likes the smell of 2 cycle exhaust, and we only have six kids...........oh wait I see your point.
Yeah tuning that's what did it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

BAHAHA! You guys talking about me! Im not sure but it sure sparked a fire the other day when she was helping me work on saws! LOL


----------



## Jon1212

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll got here.
> Working on my 2150 Jonsered, got a husky casing for it. Gosh im gonna have to spray myself down in gas, and bleach, and mineral spirits! lol


 


ChainsawmanXX said:


> BAHAHA! You guys talking about me! Im not sure but it sure sparked a fire the other day when she was helping me work on saws! LOL


 
After your previous post I got nervous when you said "sparked a fire", bad way to lose youe eyebrows, me thinks.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> After your previous post I got nervous when you said "sparked a fire", bad way to lose youe eyebrows, me thinks.


 
Yep there he blows!! The human torch :hmm3grin2orange:And be careful with that tuning!!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> BAHAHA! You guys talking about me! Im not sure but it sure sparked a fire the other day when she was helping me work on saws! LOL


 
:taped::jawdrop:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> My wife likes the smell of 2 cycle exhaust, and we only have six kids...........oh wait I see your point.
> Yeah tuning that's what did it.


 
Humm?? Must need a lot of tuning? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> After your previous post I got nervous when you said "sparked a fire", bad way to lose youe eyebrows, me thinks.


 
well i got a funny story to go along with that! LOL 
I was in the 4th grade and my family went camping well my dad brought his saw (I think it was my 290) but anyway I got up before everyone and thought well ill start the fire! So I couldn't get it going with blowing on it and so i took the chainsaw opend up the gas cap (I remember cause it was a flippy cap! LOL) and poured it on the fire and it exploded in my face and burned my eyebrows to about nothing :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,started out as a good day 
found that if i walk out the shop on the bottom level and walk around the building and in the front door to get parts i only have to walk by ONE creamsickle !! thot i had it made whn i got to the parts counter,then THERE IT WAS !! a new stihl BPB sitting on the counter !! :msp_scared:

Man am i starved  havent eaten sinc 8pm yestday and cant have nuthin till after stihlonoscapy at 11am tomorrow 
another 1/2 hr and i have to drink a gallon of that stuff that will make me go like John !! LOL !!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

ChainsawmanXX said:


> well i got a funny story to go along with that! LOL
> I was in the 4th grade and my family went camping well my dad brought his saw (I think it was my 290) but anyway I got up before everyone and thought well ill start the fire! So I couldn't get it going with blowing on it and so i took the chainsaw opend up the gas cap (I remember cause it was a flippy cap! LOL) and poured it on the fire and it exploded in my face and burned my eyebrows to about nothing :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Jacob, I'm surprised you can remember that far back to the 4th grade. Back when those flippy caps were still around..........oh wait they still are, and the 4th grade was what, like 7 years ago for you?.....................lol. Nice gas on the fire story though.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,started out as a good day
> found that if i walk out the shop on the bottom level and walk around the building and in the front door to get parts i only have to walk by ONE creamsickle !! thot i had it made whn i got to the parts counter,then THERE IT WAS !! a new stihl BPB sitting on the counter !! :msp_scared:
> 
> Man am i starved  havent eaten sinc 8pm yestday and cant have nuthin till after stihlonoscapy at 11am tomorrow
> another 1/2 hr and i have to drink a gallon of that stuff that will make me go like John !! LOL !!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
No need to drink that crap!Just take 2 xanax.Worked for me :hmm3grin2orange: Maby just a little to good?:msp_ohmy: Them Stihls are after you Ron :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No need to drink that crap!Just take 2 xanax.Worked for me :hmm3grin2orange: Maby just a little to good?:msp_ohmy: Them Stihls are after you Ron :msp_scared:


 
I suppose the good thing is i will give birth to a lot of little stihl's !!! 
to bad they will be flushed like the crap they are :msp_w00t:
LOL !! as long as i dont stihl in my pants i will be ok 
I hope i have some of thast cotton cloud type TP,,those stihls can cling on prtyy good :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I suppose the good thing is i will give birth to a lot of little stihl's !!!
> to bad they will be flushed like the crap they are :msp_w00t:
> LOL !! as long as i dont stihl in my pants i will be ok
> I hope i have some of thast cotton cloud type TP,,those stihls can cling on prtyy good :msp_biggrin:


 
Watch out for the after affects of your test!:fart::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> I suppose the good thing is i will give birth to a lot of little stihl's !!!
> to bad they will be flushed like the crap they are :msp_w00t:
> LOL !! as long as i dont stihl in my pants i will be ok
> I hope i have some of thast cotton cloud type TP,,those stihls can cling on prtyy good :msp_biggrin:


 
if you eat a can of corn then they'll appear to be MiniMacraps and Eager Turdvers


----------



## tbone75

This thread seems to have went down the crapper today? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> This thread seems to have went down the crapper today? :msp_w00t:


 
All "pun" intended?
Ya' gotta figure it's the heat getting to some, the being down to only 14 cords of wood to others, and being young with a girlfriend to one in particular. As for me I have no excuse, i'm just coming up lame today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thought you was gonna get up early Jerry?????


 
Up at 3:30 am. and gone out the drive at 4:00,..just getting back now, been a long day, gots to go eat.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> All "pun" intended?
> Ya' gotta figure it's the heat getting to some, the being down to only 14 cords of wood to others, and being young with a girlfriend to one in particular. As for me I have no excuse, i'm just coming up lame today.


 
Yep me too?Just tired today?Even took a nap something I never do?Could just be the rain?Or could be I am just lazy today LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Up at 3:30 am. and gone out the drive at 4:00,..just getting back now, been a long day, gots to go eat.


 
Dang Jerry!You been very busy lately!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Dang Jerry!You been very busy lately!


 
He must be part of that CAD Work Release program.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang Jerry!You been very busy lately!


 
Not enough hours in a day during the spring/summertime. Just more things to do every day...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Never did show you guys the goldwing saws.


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Never did show you guys the goldwing saws.


 
Gak.


A bright and sunny day!!!
I am getting to hate the 40 knot gale, that comes
along with clear weather. Dreaming of fog.


----------



## Jon1212

Man I just love CL'ers that don't post a phone number, yet don't respond to emails sent via the link. So LAME!!!!! 
I'm never gonna get that _Wild Thing_.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Man I just love CL'ers that don't post a phone number, yet don't respond to emails sent via the link. So LAME!!!!!
> I'm never gonna get that _Wild Thing_.


 
I like wildthings got 2 LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I like wildthings got 2 LOL


 
I was kidding:redface: it's actually a Craftsman/ Poulan 3.7 I'm after.


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas? Packing up for camping trip. I always take too much stuff, but you never know what the boys will forget to bring.

I wonder if I can get a chainsaw in this locker?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never did show you guys the goldwing saws.



Now you`re talkin, nice looking creamsicles.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas? Packing up for camping trip. I always take too much stuff, but you never know what the boys will forget to bring.
> 
> I wonder if I can get a chainsaw in this locker?


 
Don`t leave home without one.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I was kidding:redface: it's actually a Craftsman/ Poulan 3.7 I'm after.


 
OK LOL Nice saw too.But it aint no wildthing LOL You got to have one!!


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now you`re talkin, nice looking creamsicles.


 
I sure like the 046..not too sure about the other one.


----------



## Jon1212

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas? Packing up for camping trip. I always take too much stuff, but you never know what the boys will forget to bring.
> 
> I wonder if I can get a chainsaw in this locker?


 
I bet you can find room for a saw. Beats the s##t out of cutting firewood the old fashioned way.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas? Packing up for camping trip. I always take too much stuff, but you never know what the boys will forget to bring.
> 
> I wonder if I can get a chainsaw in this locker?


 
I know you can fit a mini-mac in there :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> OK LOL Nice saw too.But it aint no wildthing LOL You got to have one!!


 
Sorry man, I'm allergic to purple.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I know you can fit a mini-mac in there :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yeah it'll take the place of the boat anchor.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I sure like the 046..not too sure about the other one.


 
Jerry tell him!He would like that 009!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Jerry tell him!He would like that 009!


 
009's are awesome little saws. I got mine from a guy that put an 036 and an 045 in the shed and left them alone for awhile. It's all in the math.


----------



## caleath

No mini macs for me...I would rather use a hand saw. I did get a sweet machete for fathers day...since I will be gone to camp on Sunday....

here it is...Academy - Gerber® Gator Machete Pro


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Sorry man, I'm allergic to purple.


 
If you fix it up like masterminds you would like it


----------



## caleath

I think as far as top handles go you would be hard pressed to do better than my 25sda


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> No mini macs for me...I would rather use a hand saw. I did get a sweet machete for fathers day...since I will be gone to camp on Sunday....
> 
> here it is...Academy - Gerber® Gator Machete Pro


 
Nice! I made a couple out of big hacksaw blades.To hard they broke!I could cut through wire fence with them without hurting the edge LOL Both broke at the handle.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 009 is one fine top handle saw, really underated by the uninitiated , I was giiven three of them once and got all 3 of them running with minimal work, fuel lines, filters and carb cleaning etc. I kept the best one for myself and sold two others for $300., I still have that 009 and will likely keep it for many years to come.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I think as far as top handles go you would be hard pressed to do better than my 25sda


 
They are nice little saws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 009 is one fine top handle saw, really underated by the uninitiated , I was giiven three of them once and got all 3 of them running with minimal work, fuel lines, filters and carb cleaning etc. I kept the best one for myself and sold two others for $300., I still have that 009 and will likely keep it for many years to come.


 
See Cliff LOL told you so :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

I do have my little Echo 280 i have used a lot.Very handy little saw.


----------



## caleath

I heard him I wonder where jim is?

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Must be working on the mill or BIL house?


----------



## Cantdog

I know where Ron is...........LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I know where Ron is...........LOL!!!!


 
Passing baby stihls :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

I expect so.......not something I'd wish on anyone!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll 
Cliff that is a nice little machete! 
Been having a desire for an 044 Stihl today for some reason? lol


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I expect so.......not something I'd wish on anyone!!!


 
No that crap aint no fun!A little pun there LOL But them test can save you too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll
> Cliff that is a nice little machete!
> Been having a desire for an 044 Stihl today for some reason? lol


 

You mean one of these,


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> You mean one of these,


 
Yes sir! But what Are the holes on the air filter cover for?


----------



## pioneerguy600

The grille lets in air so the filter can do its job and pass the filtered air on through to the carb.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You mean one of these,


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Show off


----------



## pioneerguy600

I love my creamsicles, if that is considered showing off then so be it....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> The grille lets in air so the filter can do its job and pass the filtered air on through to the carb.


 
Intresting! Jerry have a box of parts which contains an 044? lol


----------



## jimdad07

High gang, still running here. Jerry I love that lineup. Working on getting a Dolmar 9010 right now, won't even tell you guys what saws I am selling to raise the funds. I figure I can find others just like those, at least one of them and those 9010's are going to get hard to find here in the US.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I love my creamsicles, if that is considered showing off then so be it....LOL


 
Jerry you show off all you want!Pioneers are better tho LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not enough parts to build a complete saw but plenty of parts to keep these 4 running for life.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you show off all you want!Pioneers are better tho LOL


 
Got plenty of them also....LOL


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> High gang, still running here. Jerry I love that lineup. Working on getting a Dolmar 9010 right now, won't even tell you guys what saws I am selling to raise the funds. I figure I can find others just like those, at least one of them and those 9010's are going to get hard to find here in the US.


 
Had better not be ur 044

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ok thanks Jerry, doesnt hurt for me to ask! Ill find me a good one sooner or later! 

No saws today, and the guy with that P51 hasnt replyed back!


----------



## jimdad07

John I hope to work on your surprise tomorrow night. Jerry if I had that lineup I would show it off as well.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Up at 3:30 am. and gone out the drive at 4:00,..just getting back now, been a long day, gots to go eat.




LOL!! I was quite early this morning but when you didn't answer..I knew you were long gone!! That extra hour helps but wasn't the the issue today!!!! I was busy today got the remaining guards on the outboard, reassembled the lower unit, and prop, painted the transom, and masked the guards and sprayed them, charged the battery, rewired the trailer and installed a set of LED water tight taillights, greased the buddy bearings and fittings on the outboard and installed all the aforementioned parts in the Island SXLAO and got that running good and tuned. I have to be in Stonington tomorrow at 5:30 AM (low tide) to walk out and inspect my outhaul there and that's nearly an hour away......the outboard will be going in tomorrow afternoon on the tide and run on a short sea trial to make sure all is well and ready for the 10 mile one way offshore run to the Island. I may well be up and gone before you tomorrow Jerry!!


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Had better not be ur 044
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
I can't divulge that information Cliff, but you gotta know it's breaking my heart to do it, but I can pick the 044's up around here enough to not hurt as bad. There is one for sale at an old Stihl dealer I know for $200 with a blown up top end, I won't pay that yet, but I know I can fix it for about another $120 just like I did the one I have.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ok thanks Jerry, doesnt hurt for me to ask! Ill find me a good one sooner or later!
> 
> No saws today, and the guy with that P51 hasnt replyed back!


 
No problem, I used my last 044 parts saw to make the 044/046 hybrid, that one turned out a little better than I expected.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> I can't divulge that information Cliff, but you gotta know it's breaking my heart to do it, but I can pick the 044's up around here enough to not hurt as bad. There is one for sale at an old Stihl dealer I know for $200 with a blown up top end, I won't pay that yet, but I know I can fix it for about another $120 just like I did the one I have.


 
You arent listning to your inner Cliff


Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

Trying my first video, Mary did the filming. The chain is not as sharp as it should be, I was more just trying to get a video and didn't have time to sharpen the chain.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> No problem, I used my last 044 parts saw to make the 044/046 hybrid, that one turned out a little better than I expected.


 
I think i Remeber that thread?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> John I hope to work on your surprise tomorrow night. Jerry if I had that lineup I would show it off as well.


 
Thanks Jim,..these are not shelf queens,. they earn their keep, some fine day I will pull the entire Stihl heard out for a photo op.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> John I hope to work on your surprise tomorrow night. Jerry if I had that lineup I would show it off as well.


 
?????????? Going to send me all your huskys :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! I was quite early this morning but when you didn't answer..I knew you were long gone!! That extra hour helps but wasn't the the issue today!!!! I was busy today got the remaining guards on the outboard, reassembled the lower unit, and prop, painted the transom, and masked the guards and sprayed them, charged the battery, rewired the trailer and installed a set of LED water tight taillights, greased the buddy bearings and fittings on the outboard and installed all the aforementioned parts in the Island SXLAO and got that running good and tuned. I have to be in Stonington tomorrow at 5:30 AM (low tide) to walk out and inspect my outhaul there and that's nearly an hour away......the outboard will be going in tomorrow afternoon on the tide and run on a short sea trial to make sure all is well and ready for the 10 mile one way offshore run to the Island. I may well be up and gone before you tomorrow Jerry!!


 
You also had quite a long day Robin,..have a safe one tomorrow as well.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Jim,..these are not shelf queens,. they earn their keep, some fine day I will pull the entire Stihl heard out for a photo op.


 
Pioneers ????? :hmm3grin2orange:opcorn: That could be a little to big of job tho?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> ?????????? Going to send me all your huskys :hmm3grin2orange:


 
It would only be fair to send you one that was blown onto little bits and intermingled with mini mac parts. Cliff I am sending you a pic of a little Lombard, tell me what you think of it.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! I was quite early this morning but when you didn't answer..I knew you were long gone!! That extra hour helps but wasn't the the issue today!!!! I was busy today got the remaining guards on the outboard, reassembled the lower unit, and prop, painted the transom, and masked the guards and sprayed them, charged the battery, rewired the trailer and installed a set of LED water tight taillights, greased the buddy bearings and fittings on the outboard and installed all the aforementioned parts in the Island SXLAO and got that running good and tuned. I have to be in Stonington tomorrow at 5:30 AM (low tide) to walk out and inspect my outhaul there and that's nearly an hour away......the outboard will be going in tomorrow afternoon on the tide and run on a short sea trial to make sure all is well and ready for the 10 mile one way offshore run to the Island. I may well be up and gone before you tomorrow Jerry!!


 
Thats a lot of work in one day!


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> It would only be fair to send you one that was blown onto little bits and intermingled with mini mac parts. Cliff I am sending you a pic of a little Lombard, tell me what you think of it.



Really??? How little??? LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It would only be fair to send you one that was blown onto little bits and intermingled with mini mac parts. Cliff I am sending you a pic of a little Lombard, tell me what you think of it.


 
Man that would be mean! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Pioneers ????? :hmm3grin2orange:opcorn: That could be a little to big of job tho?


 
It would be a long hard days work...:msp_wink:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Night all sleep good!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Really??? How little??? LOL!!!


 
AP220-1, it is in pristine condition. I like it.


----------



## jimdad07

I got the first post on page 900, eat that Cliff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good nigh Jacob. 
Robin, I have been looking at a couple of Lombards at a friends shop and have thought of picking them up. What do you thinks of them?


----------



## Cantdog

HAHAHA!! Lombard pullin down the nine hunredth page!! I love it!


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jacob


----------



## jimdad07

Decided to start collecting Dolmars, new and old. Trying to work out a deal with Cliff on the 122s he has, by best trading saw for him ended up having a blown piston. Saw runs and has great compression, but that piston is shot.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me,..Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Decided to start collecting Dolmars, new and old. Trying to work out a deal with Cliff on the 122s he has, by best trading saw for him ended up having a blown piston. Saw runs and has great compression, but that piston is shot.


 
Never had one yet!And have never heard a bad word about them?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me,..Nytol.


 
Good night Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me,..Nytol.


 
Take it easy Jerry


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> I got the first post on page 900, eat that Cliff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Good nigh Jacob.
> Robin, I have been looking at a couple of Lombards at a friends shop and have thought of picking them up. What do you thinks of them?



Well Jim....The very first saw I ever owned personally was a Lombard 3A Woodlot Wonder...I was in 7th grade and we lived across the street from the school I went to.....I would go home right after school and fire that old thing up and cut into stove length, spruce slabs my father had bought in four foot lengths...that saw had the power products 77cc motor...damn I was proud and thought I was cool and the girls would swoon....Not-so-much!!! LOL!! But strangely enough...I found the exact saw on ebay a week or two ago and started biding but gave up....the damn thing went for like $145.00 and $30.00 shipping....to rich for me...my first one was free!!! Actually the Little Lightning Super in my sig has a parts saw coming the first of the week....so I am still somewhat involved with Lombards to this day. LOL!! Don't know much about the other saw models except the Comango which is very similar to a SXL...and quite popular!!!


----------



## Cantdog

I'm on the side as well...night guys...........................hang on Ron...it'll be over soon!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## caleath

Man I am starving...be back in a little while


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Robin. Cliff I think you be right on the snack time.


----------



## caleath

I posted that like an hour ago?


----------



## tbone75

There you guys go rubbing it in on poor Ron.Sitting on the crapper and not allowed to eat.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> There you guys go rubbing it in on poor Ron.Sitting on the crapper and not allowed to eat.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
That sucks.. I have had to go without food for a test before...but never that crap.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I posted that like an hour ago?


 
It showed up here only a few minutes ago. I have just been drooling over a 9010. I want, need it, gotta have it!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> That sucks.. I have had to go without food for a test before...but never that crap.


 
That old saying your full of it.Drink that stuff and you will know the true meaning!Poor guy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> It showed up here only a few minutes ago. I have just been drooling over a 9010. I want, need it, gotta have it!


 
Not listening to your inner cliff again arent you?

Is that Lombard a 22D-1?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> it showed up here only a few minutes ago. I have just been drooling over a 9010. I want, need it, gotta have it!


 
cad attack!!!


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Not listening to your inner cliff again arent you?
> 
> Is that Lombard a 22D-1?


 
Yes it is, but it has an A in the model on the clutch cover. I am listening to my inner Jim. You know I want that big saw real bad if I am selling the two that I am. I love them Dolmars. I would take one over a Stihl any day, and I love my Stihls.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> cad attack!!!


 
Wicked:msp_scared:


----------



## caleath

I cant believe you are selling the 044 and 045av


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I cant believe you are selling the 044 and 045av


 
I am keeping the 045av, I am actually selling the PP415. I just can't part with that 045av, I really like that saw. I really like the 044 but I really need a big saw that can handle the mill and those are the only two that I have that I could sell to make enough to get one. I still have my Dolmar 6400 along with that 120si, which I am with Jerry on that one, it cuts with more power than the 044 with the porting. Hopefully you and I can work out something on that 122s. I really like Dolmars, old and new. They crank my tractor.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> I am keeping the 045av, I am actually selling the PP415. I just can't part with that 045av, I really like that saw. I really like the 044 but I really need a big saw that can handle the mill and those are the only two that I have that I could sell to make enough to get one. I still have my Dolmar 6400 along with that 120si, which I am with Jerry on that one, it cuts with more power than the 044 with the porting. Hopefully you and I can work out something on that 122s. I really like Dolmars, old and new. They crank my tractor.


 
Oh ok well at least you will have 1 stihl...the 122 is 72ccs I think...just not as modern with av and chainbrake.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Oh ok well at least you will have 1 stihl...the 122 is 72ccs I think...just not as modern with av and chainbrake.


 
Yeah I have to have at least one in the shop. I have a few mid to high 60cc saws in the shop as projects and runners. I have that Orange turd, the Shindaiwa, my 6400 and that 120si. The turd will go by way of ebay to raise enough to probably get another 044 when the time is right.


----------



## caleath

Ok Jim...your a grown boy...:msp_biggrin: Maybe.

You got to have what you like. At least you know what that is. 


Dont forget I have a 044 in pieces. :msp_scared:


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Ok Jim...your a grown boy...:msp_biggrin: Maybe.
> 
> You got to have what you like. At least you know what that is.
> 
> 
> Dont forget I have a 044 in pieces. :msp_scared:


 
I forgot you had one in pieces. You ought to restore it, the parts are pretty cheap for them still.


----------



## jimdad07

Have a good day tomorrow Cliff and everyone else. Try to catch you guys tomorrow night.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Yeah I have to have at least one in the shop. I have a few mid to high 60cc saws in the shop as projects and runners. I have that Orange turd, the Shindaiwa, my 6400 and that 120si. The turd will go by way of ebay to raise enough to probably get another 044 when the time is right.


 
Better go for it Jim.You need a big saw for that mill.You have lots of other saws to use.You can always buy another saw later down the road.If you even need one?Want one yes!CAD LOL Thats what I would do.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...Out the door..running a tad late damn tide won't wait..... at least that's what I've heard!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Oh man,,bad evening and night and morning..
I havent had that much pain since the last toothache !!
to think i only drank two ounces of the required 135oz !
after all i went thru i had to cancell. 
gave it the best try i had in me..


----------



## caleath

sorry you were so miserable ron...at least you tired


Anyone know how many drag links a 15 inch bar for a 141 would take...I am trying to find a chain for a guy and not having a whole buch of luck. They local guy that can make chains up is gone for the week.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> sorry you were so miserable ron...at least you tired
> 
> 
> Anyone know how many drag links a 15 inch bar for a 141 would take...I am trying to find a chain for a guy and not having a whole buch of luck. They local guy that can make chains up is gone for the week.


 
Count the one he has ?
(still not feeling well)


----------



## sefh3

Sorry to hear that, Ron. Get better soon!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,bad evening and night and morning..
> I havent had that much pain since the last toothache !!
> to think i only drank two ounces of the required 135oz !
> after all i went thru i had to cancell.
> gave it the best try i had in me..




2 OZs!!!! Doesn't even seem like that would hardly have any affect at all.....supposed to be 8 OZs every 15 minutes until it's gone or you die...apparently it didn't agree with your system. I didn't have to fast like you did though just had to switch to low fibre diet for 2 days before and nothing for 8 hrs before starting the prep. I got up at 5 AM and started drinking and had a noon appointment. The stuff wasn't bad at first but by the end of the fourth quart and start of the rest was hard to do without gakkking.. Sorry Ron you missed a good TV show!!!! Hope you feel better....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,bad evening and night and morning..
> I havent had that much pain since the last toothache !!
> to think i only drank two ounces of the required 135oz !
> after all i went thru i had to cancell.
> gave it the best try i had in me..


 
Sorry to hear that Ron.That stuffs not suppose to make you sick?Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> 2 OZs!!!! Doesn't even seem like that would hardly have any affect at all.....supposed to be 8 OZs every 15 minutes until it's gone or you die...apparently it didn't agree with your system. I didn't have to fast like you did though just had to switch to low fibre diet for 2 days before and nothing for 8 hrs before starting the prep. I got up at 5 AM and started drinking and had a noon appointment. The stuff wasn't bad at first but by the end of the fourth quart and start of the rest was hard to do without gakkking.. Sorry Ron you missed a good TV show!!!! Hope you feel better....


 
Found out the laxative was in the four pills i had to take first..
18 hrs of hell man,wasnt fun. no saw work for me today,recovering slowly.
with your interval it would take 4 1/2 hrs to drink what they wanted me to drink in less than 3 hrs


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Found out the laxative was in the four pills i had to take first..
> 18 hrs of hell man,wasnt fun. no saw work for me today,recovering slowly.
> with your interval it would take 4 1/2 hrs to drink what they wanted me to drink in less than 3 hrs



Maybe it was a cup every 10 mins......it did take almost 4 hrs..I missed a few 10 marks...I was busy.... if you know what I mean!!!! I didn't take any pills...just the lemon aid...Blah!!!


----------



## sefh3

That orange and white koolaid is good for ya... should have a cup a day to keep those others away.


----------



## caleath

Hope you get to feeling better soon Ron...old chain not there...He is not sure what he did with it:msp_mad:

What I get for working on a turd anyways..and not even a good turd..if it was a 395/394 I would be ok with it.:msp_smilethats for John if he sees it)


----------



## tbone75

Was a nice day here.Now its getting hot.Still haven't done nothing much today.Dang back don't want to do anything yet LOL getting a little stir crazy!Want to go try out that 046 didn't have it long enough the first time to play with it LOL Now the OL car is broke down.Not sure what yet?Can't give it any gas it just stalls out?Its a 01 Kia not a bad little car.Only has 200,000 on it LOL Went to move the vette no brakes :bang: Found a wet spot by the right rear.I hate brake lines!May just call my nephew for that one LOL OL is on my butt to get it out for a drive.She loves that thing LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Was a nice day here.Now its getting hot.Still haven't done nothing much today.Dang back don't want to do anything yet LOL getting a little stir crazy!Want to go try out that 046 didn't have it long enough the first time to play with it LOL Now the OL car is broke down.Not sure what yet?Can't give it any gas it just stalls out?Its a 01 Kia not a bad little car.Only has 200,000 on it LOL Went to move the vette no brakes :bang: Found a wet spot by the right rear.I hate brake lines!May just call my nephew for that one LOL OL is on my butt to get it out for a drive.She loves that thing LOL


 
Tell her the "Vette" isn't going to help your back out, and under doctors advice you must now ship the car to me.


----------



## caleath

Dang tbone all your stuff is busted

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Was a nice day here.Now its getting hot.Still haven't done nothing much today.Dang back don't want to do anything yet LOL getting a little stir crazy!Want to go try out that 046 didn't have it long enough the first time to play with it LOL Now the OL car is broke down.Not sure what yet?Can't give it any gas it just stalls out?Its a 01 Kia not a bad little car.Only has 200,000 on it LOL Went to move the vette no brakes :bang: Found a wet spot by the right rear.I hate brake lines!May just call my nephew for that one LOL OL is on my butt to get it out for a drive.She loves that thing LOL


 
Make sure you check all the brake lines on the vette. If you going to do one might as well look at them all.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Make sure you check all the brake lines on the vette. If you going to do one might as well look at them all.


 
Thats what I was thinking.If ones gone just as well do them all and be done.All new calipers last year.Got a nice newer set of side pipes to put on this year told ones look like crap.It just needs a lot of work!Maby I could get Ron to trade me his?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Dang tbone all your stuff is busted
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Its just one thing after another this year?Including me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I did something today!!! LOL Something I never do this time of year?Put a knife together.Someone is getting one with a zebra wood handle.Should look good?Pics when its done.Can't do any more on it today got to I let the glue set up.


----------



## tbone75

Does tripping over saws count?Did a lot of that today LOL Saws laying every where in the shop!And trying to do knife work!Guess I should go clean the shop?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

That's what my shop looks like. I have 3 on the bench and 5 waiting for their turn. Plus heading to Florida for 2 weeks starting Monday. Hope those saws don't start breeding while I'm away.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> That's what my shop looks like. I have 3 on the bench and 5 waiting for their turn. Plus heading to Florida for 2 weeks starting Monday. Hope those saws don't start breeding while I'm away.


 
You will have a bunch of mini-macs when you get back :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

Mini mac hell is coming for someone some day...


Dang it was freaking hot today. I sure hope its cooler next week up in the mountains.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Mini mac hell is coming for someone some day...
> 
> 
> Dang it was freaking hot today. I sure hope its cooler next week up in the mountains.


 
I got Jims address :hmm3grin2orange: I know he just loves them things.Or we could send them all to Jon1212.He is always bragging about how he likes them :hmm3grin2orange: I got 3 and a half I can send?


----------



## jimdad07

Been some pages added today. Going out to work on the lawn mower AGAIN, this time a spindle has set up on it. Guess they knew what they were doing when they took the grease fittings. Going to have to see if I can't add them somewhere on them.


----------



## tbone75

OH NO I see Jim down there!I am busted :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I got Jims address :hmm3grin2orange: I know he just loves them things.Or we could send them all to Jon1212.He is always bragging about how he likes them :hmm3grin2orange: I got 3 and a half I can send?


 
If you send me mini-macs, I will crap in a box and mail it you first class. I will make sure I have eaten a lot of fiber mixed with venison first.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Been some pages added today. Going out to work on the lawn mower AGAIN, this time a spindle has set up on it. Guess they knew what they were doing when they took the grease fittings. Going to have to see if I can't add them somewhere on them.


 
Good luck with that.They are sealed bearings on all I have seen.The ones for my White mower cost 80.00 each!Then i got smart and looked on line.Found them for 40.00!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> If you send me mini-macs, I will crap in a box and mail it you first class. I will make sure I have eaten a lot of fiber mixed with venison first.


 
See I know you want to send me them Huskys :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Come on now i know you love them things :hmm3grin2orange: I got 2 mac 320s that run I will send you :hmm3grin2orange:And a few other mac parts.Got a box full! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> If you send me mini-macs, I will crap in a box and mail it you first class. I will make sure I have eaten a lot of fiber mixed with venison first.


 
I still got some xanax?I can fix you real good :hmm3grin2orange: have to line the box with plastic tho :msp_tongue:


----------



## jimdad07

You're funny when you're taking your pain pills:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Tell her the "Vette" isn't going to help your back out, and under doctors advice you must now ship the car to me.


 
OK I will ship it right out. NOT!!! Its beat all to hell!You wouldn't want it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You're funny when you're taking your pain pills:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Thats what it is?Dam I knew something was going on


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You're funny when you're taking your pain pills:hmm3grin2orange:


 
OK I will nice and through in some XL2 parts!:hmm3grin2orange: May even put a couple 210 parts in there too?


----------



## caleath

You boys behave..going to run some errands. Back in a few hours.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> You boys behave..going to run some errands. Back in a few hours.


 
Going to go buy that Husky aint you!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Hey guys...it's been a damn long day.....drove 45 mins to get to where I keep my boats.....got there 5 til 6 AM....astronomically low tide....was able to trudge out through the mud and inspect my ground tackle on my outhaul for wear...all good for another yr!! Generally can't walk out there on regular tides. Came back to the shop and lifted the outboard off the stands and rolled the trailer in under and set it on with the crane. this was by 9 AM...and the day didn't change from that pace.....just finished mowing the lawn and watering the garden....I'm beat...but I probably stihl probably feel better than Ron!!!


I'd rather be working on saws!~!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see Ron was hit by Stihl revenge for spoofing that stihlonoscopy procedure. Nothing netter than getting a thorough internal cleaning out. Not very nice at the time but it gets better fairly quickly after you finally hit bottom. Get better soon Ron.


----------



## tbone75

Sure hope Ron gets to feeling better!Cliff needs picked on before he runs off for a week :hmm3grin2orange: Lets all get together and send him all the mini-macs for when he gets back :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Evening guys not gonna be on much tonight... Hope the thread wont die without me  going with Crystal And her family tomorrow to St. Louis. 
Hey John that guy messaged me back on that pioneer i think i told him the most id give him was 40? It maybe have been 35? But if i cant get it ill send you his email address ok?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see Ron was hit by Stihl revenge for spoofing that stihlonoscopy procedure. Nothing netter than getting a thorough internal cleaning out. Not very nice at the time but it gets better fairly quickly after you finally hit bottom. Get better soon Ron.


 
He should have done like me.Leave it at the Drs office :hmm3grin2orange: I know I am a sick puppy :hmm3grin2orange: Its just the blue pills :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Evening guys not gonna be on much tonight... Hope the thread wont die without me  going with Crystal And her family tomorrow to St. Louis.
> Hey John that guy messaged me back on that pioneer i think i told him the most id give him was 40? It maybe have been 35? But if i cant get it ill send you his email address ok?


 
OK If its all there I would be interested!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Evening guys not gonna be on much tonight... Hope the thread wont die without me  going with Crystal And her family tomorrow to St. Louis.
> Hey John that guy messaged me back on that pioneer i think i told him the most id give him was 40? It maybe have been 35? But if i cant get it ill send you his email address ok?


 
Don't get lost in the big city!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Was a nice day here.Now its getting hot.Still haven't done nothing much today.Dang back don't want to do anything yet LOL getting a little stir crazy!Want to go try out that 046 didn't have it long enough the first time to play with it LOL Now the OL car is broke down.Not sure what yet?Can't give it any gas it just stalls out?Its a 01 Kia not a bad little car.Only has 200,000 on it LOL Went to move the vette no brakes :bang: Found a wet spot by the right rear.I hate brake lines!May just call my nephew for that one LOL OL is on my butt to get it out for a drive.She loves that thing LOL


 
Does the vett still have the "winking eye " ??
i know how to fix that


----------



## caleath

U know better than that john having breakfast for dinner

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

I see you been under the weather Ron, how you feeling? BTW, I listed my 044 and the 415 to raise money to buy a Dolmar 9010. That ought to brighten your day a little.


----------



## caleath

What a bunch of slackers

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> I see you been under the weather Ron, how you feeling? BTW, I listed my 044 and the 415 to raise money to buy a Dolmar 9010. That ought to brighten your day a little.


 I saw ur dolmar post, folks werent very nice


Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Does the vett still have the "winking eye " ??
> i know how to fix that


 
Yep it still winks LOL It needs the whole metal piece the headlights bolt to replaced.I have the parts just haven't tryed to do it yet.Looks like it could be some trouble?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> U know better than that john having breakfast for dinner
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Sounds good.I had baked steak mashed taters & gravy! I ate way to much!UGH


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I saw ur dolmar post, folks werent very nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
That's alright Cliff. There were a couple of helpful posts. The air filtration is something to watch, but like I just posted over there, I think it has been addressed. Dolmar has never had the support in the US that the other major European brands have had. A lot of that can be laid at Dolmar's feet but it has nothing to do with the quality of their equipment. Whatever else you might say about them, they are well built and solid. Maybe a little on the heavy side, but well built and that is what I look for.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good.I had baked steak mashed taters & gravy! I ate way to much!UGH


 
sounds better than mine. Pizza and wings. Not bad but steak is better.


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> sounds better than mine. Pizza and wings. Not bad but steak is better.


 
I had steak too, our own farm fresh cooked over hickory. MMMM GOOD. Nice to see you posting in this thread. You have a lot of good information to add to discussions. Big fan of your vac testing thread. That's where I learned to do mine.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> That's alright Cliff. There were a couple of helpful posts. The air filtration is something to watch, but like I just posted over there, I think it has been addressed. Dolmar has never had the support in the US that the other major European brands have had. A lot of that can be laid at Dolmar's feet but it has nothing to do with the quality of their equipment. Whatever else you might say about them, they are well built and solid. Maybe a little on the heavy side, but well built and that is what I look for.


 
I have never ran a Dolmar. I have one on the bench waiting for parts. I don't have a dealer within 50 miles of me so parts are to get. I don't like buying parts off of the bay either. I have bought a few and both where listed wrong and the parts didn't fit.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> I had steak too, our own farm fresh cooked over hickory. MMMM GOOD. Nice to see you posting in this thread. You have a lot of good information to add to discussions. Big fan of your vac testing thread. That's where I learned to do mine.


 
I try to add when I can. That thread is one of my favorites. I didn't start it though. I just posted the link in my signature to make things easier for everyone else. I know people don't like to search.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You won`t have any trouble with the 9010 , Jim, they have tons of torque and make a great milling saw. They are still built oldschool, very heavy castings and crank, bearings etc are designed to take serious stresses. The airfilter won`t leak if installed properly. I had one here for a while and got to run it after a little port work, for a milling saw use it stock, it will hold its revs under full load and just power along.


----------



## caleath

sefh3 said:


> I have never ran a Dolmar. I have one on the bench waiting for parts. I don't have a dealer within 50 miles of me so parts are to get. I don't like buying parts off of the bay either. I have bought a few and both where listed wrong and the parts didn't fit.


 
I guess if some slacker would send a parts saw to you?

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## sefh3

Evening Jerry. How's things going north of the border?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> You won`t have any trouble with the 9010 , Jim, they have tons of torque and make a great milling saw. They are still built oldschool, very heavy castings and crank, bearings etc are designed to take serious stresses. The airfilter won`t leak if installed properly. I had one here for a while and got to run it after a little port work, for a milling saw use it stock, it will hold its revs under full load and just power along.


 
I was hoping that you would pipe up about the 9010, I figured you would know something about it. I like to keep my new saws stock. I figure to run them until they crap out and then I'll modify them. You were very right about the performance of the 120si with port work and the lightening of the piston. I like that one the best right now, that's why I still have that one and not the 044.


----------



## tbone75

Hi Jerry.What did you get into today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Evening Jerry. How's things going north of the border?


 
Its been a very nice day here today, got a full 14 hours of work done today so quite happy . Trying to catch up on all my PM`s and eMails this evening. Got a few saws to port so if it rains tomorrow they will get some grinding on them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its been a very nice day here today, got a full 14 hours of work done today so quite happy . Trying to catch up on all my PM`s and eMails this evening. Got a few saws to port so if it rains tomorrow they will get some grinding on them.


 
Well if it rains.I know you will be having fun!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I was hoping that you would pipe up about the 9010, I figured you would know something about it. I like to keep my new saws stock. I figure to run them until they crap out and then I'll modify them. You were very right about the performance of the 120si with port work and the lightening of the piston. I like that one the best right now, that's why I still have that one and not the 044.


 
I have not ported the one you sent me but I have several 116Si`s and a couple of 120 Supers all ported and I know how well they run.
The 9010 in my humble opinion should be a better milling saw than a 394/395 and almost as good as a 2094. The Dolmar would likely outlast those saws when used as a milling saw after I seen the internals of all these saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hi Jerry.What did you get into today?


 
I am currently revamping a friends house that he has just acquired, it needs a complete makeover. It will likely take me close to another month to do all the renovation. Over the last couple of days I have completely studded up the basement including a new set of interior stairs from the main floor down to the basement.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well if it rains.I know you will be having fun!


 
Yes Sir.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have not ported the one you sent me but I have several 116Si`s and a couple of 120 Supers all ported and I know how well they run.
> The 9010 in my humble opinion should be a better milling saw than a 394/395 and almost as good as a 2094. The Dolmar would likely outlast those saws when used as a milling saw after I seen the internals of all these saws.


 
I am surprised to see you say that, I know how you feel about the post Sachs Dolmars.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am currently revamping a friends house that he has just acquired, it needs a complete makeover. It will likely take me close to another month to do all the renovation. Over the last couple of days I have completely studded up the basement including a new set of interior stairs from the main floor down to the basement.


 
Busy as always LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I am surprised to see you say that, I know how you feel about the post Sachs Dolmars.


 
Its just that the 9010 has kept the older SD qualities about it, they did not try to make a high speed screamer from this saw, it kept the older qualities of making huge torque. The older SD saws were not made to be screamers, they could be woods ported and still be great saws. The one thing that the newer saws tried to do was increase the RPM`s too much causing too many engine failures and once the EPA got their way the engines were leaned out far too much and overheating has killed many thousand of them.


----------



## caleath

At grocery store yuck

Go for it jim or should I send this 056 mag to you instead?


Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Busy as always LOL


 
Sure nuf.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> At grocery store yuck
> 
> Go for it jim or should I send this 056 mag to you instead?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
I'll trade you a Husky 65 that's blown up for it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to turn in,..Nytol.


----------



## sefh3

caleath said:


> At grocery store yuck
> 
> Go for it jim or should I send this 056 mag to you instead?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Cliff,
After you get done buying up the store. Check your email. I just sent you some pictures of the stuff I have. Grab a case for me


----------



## jimdad07

Nite Jerry


----------



## sefh3

Nite Jim. Keep us posted on how those dreams of that Dolmar.


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Nite Jim. Keep us posted on how those dreams of that Dolmar.


 
I am still here Scott, I was saying good night to Jerry, he's heading in. I am day dreaming pretty hard about that Dolmar. I can tell you that they will all be pretty wet too:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Niko made it over. Now I can say how are you today Niko?


----------



## tbone75

You guys try to keep things going here.Got to tuck the OL in.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night John, catch you on the flipside.


----------



## dancan

Morning all !
Off to go drop some trees before the rain gets here with "The Guy's" 034avs before the rain gets here .


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...Good luck Dan....supposed to be crappy here today as well...thick..thick fog right now. I'm off to the island a bit later on the flood tide. Just turned on the chart plotter for the first time this yr and had to wait for it to aquire enough sat. info to figure out where it was and what time it is!! LOL!! Working great now...I'll be needing it by the looks. Good luck with cutting.. don't get wet!!!


----------



## sefh3

Good Mornin All,
Off to take the kids to soccer then maybe have a chance to fix my 036. I loaned it to my brother and came back with a busted rear handle. I have a spare so I should be good to go. Hoping the rain stays clear. I have those Sprint Cup boys in the area for tomorrows race at MIS. I'm about 40 minutes from there. Should be a good weekend.


----------



## Mastermind

Good morning friends. I'm in Cape Carteret, North Carolina. We plan to let the kids get a sunburn today at the beach.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning Scott, Robin and Randy. Looks to be a nice one coming down the pike up here. Going to wrap up the BIL's house today and then start getting some of my own stuff done. After that it will be time to get the haying stuff all ready to go.


----------



## sefh3

mastermind7864 said:


> Good morning friends. I'm in Cape Carteret, North Carolina. We plan to let the kids get a sunburn today at the beach.


 
Hopefully the weather is nice for you. Calling for rain this afternoon around here.


----------



## Mastermind

It's hotter than 4 shades of hell here. I miss TN. 

I'll be heading home Monday I reckon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Morning all !
> Off to go drop some trees before the rain gets here with "The Guy's" 034avs before the rain gets here .


 
You take care of that 034, you know what always happens to loaned out saws, course it wouldn`t be any big loss as its so slow cutting...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Morning All...Good luck Dan....supposed to be crappy here today as well...thick..thick fog right now. I'm off to the island a bit later on the flood tide. Just turned on the chart plotter for the first time this yr and had to wait for it to aquire enough sat. info to figure out where it was and what time it is!! LOL!! Working great now...I'll be needing it by the looks. Good luck with cutting.. don't get wet!!!


 
LOL,..You better take along a couple of those Jonsereds to cut your way through that fog, it gets thicker the further you get out from shore...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> Good morning friends. I'm in Cape Carteret, North Carolina. We plan to let the kids get a sunburn today at the beach.


 
Better lather up with some of that sticky sunscreen stuff,..usually helps keep the red hue away on most folks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning Scott, Robin and Randy. Looks to be a nice one coming down the pike up here. Going to wrap up the BIL's house today and then start getting some of my own stuff done. After that it will be time to get the haying stuff all ready to go.


 
Best of luck on finishing up on the BIL`s house,..don`t we all have chores piling up of our own?


----------



## pioneerguy600

The weather has been pretty decent here this morning, getting the wood ready for the Steer-roast this today, got to peel all the bark off. This wood was cut just after last years Roast, it was mostly wind felled by that weekends hurricane so its very fitting for it to be this years cooking wood. You all have a good safe day.


----------



## tbone75

Everybody sounds very bust today.Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## tbone75

Ron you out there?How you feeling today?Better I hope!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The weather has been pretty decent here this morning, getting the wood ready for the Steer-roast this today, got to peel all the bark off. This wood was cut just after last years Roast, it was mostly wind felled by that weekends hurricane so its very fitting for it to be this years cooking wood. You all have a good safe day.


 
Sounds like its going to be a GREAT time Jerry!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Best of luck on finishing up on the BIL`s house,..don`t we all have chores piling up of our own?


 
You got it Jerry. Taking a short lunch break, the BIL's house is just across the field, a very short wheeler ride over.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just in for a lunch break, got some wood peeled but then 2 different guys showed up needing work on their saws. One needed a P&C installed the other wanted rings replaced, got that done up and peeled a couple more sticks. Belly started to grumble about missing lunch so here I am heating up leftovers.


----------



## sachsmo

I like french fried taters ummhmm.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like its going to be a GREAT time Jerry!


 
Not much fun peeling the wood but a lot of fun burning it out on the island to cook the meat.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The next morning,..LOL


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time for me to.Bologna for me LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The next morning,..LOL


 
You know how to have a PARTY !! That is one neat setup!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

It easily holds 300 lb of meat, have done 450 at one time on it, its sturdily built. Got to put a new roof on it this summer, the snow load finally wreaked havoc on it.


----------



## sachsmo

Dude,

That there spit would easily hold a couple sides O' beef, you could probably put a couple Oxen on that spit!

Cool stuff!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Dude,
> 
> That there spit would easily hold a couple sides O' beef, you could probably put a couple Oxen on that spit!
> 
> Cool stuff!


 
It will hold it but its a real bugger to get the meat cooked all the way through,..thats really not a problem as the hungry guests just carve off the outside as fast as it gets cooked a little...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lawn maintenance crew,...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Pills are starting work?About time I got lots to do LOL Not enjoying this wait half a day to be able to get moving :bang: But just got to go with the flow LOL Maby later i can play with that 046 a little?Got some logs just waiting for it LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lawn maintenance crew,...LOL


 
LOL I see the beer sitting there too. LOL Any of them you Jerry?


----------



## tbone75

My P52s should be here Wed !!!


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> My P52s should be here Wed !!!


 
Is it less than 10 #?


Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Is it less than 10 #?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
I am sure it is  Smart a$$ :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cliff you have a good time next week!We will try to keep this thread going for ya  BTW whats your address?Got some mini-macs to send :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Is it less than 10 #?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
BTW my other back Dr. said I could do 25# :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Knife is coming along.Starting to look like a knife LOL This zebra wood sucks!This stuff is as hard as anything I have worked!Don't think I would want to do any cutting on one of them trees!Better have a carbide chain handy LOL


----------



## caleath

Getting the last stuff ready out to eat with the parents 

Looking forward to seeing that knife

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Getting the last stuff ready out to eat with the parents
> 
> Looking forward to seeing that knife
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Few more days?


----------



## dancan

Just got home and finished shoveling some food into me !
Met with the cottage lot owner and he added an extra day of cutting and chipping and an atv trail to cut !


Cantdog said:


> Morning All...Good luck Dan....supposed to be crappy here today as well...thick..thick fog right now. I'm off to the island a bit later on the flood tide. Just turned on the chart plotter for the first time this yr and had to wait for it to aquire enough sat. info to figure out where it was and what time it is!! LOL!! Working great now...I'll be needing it by the looks. Good luck with cutting.. don't get wet!!!


 
Thanks for the luck , it paid off LOL !



pioneerguy600 said:


> You take care of that 034, you know what always happens to loaned out saws, course it wouldn`t be any big loss as its so slow cutting...


 
I decided that I won't be giving it back anytime soon LOL !
I wore my Husky hat to really slow slow it down  .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bring that saw back and I will trade you 2 Homelite XL12`s for it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> LOL I see the beer sitting there too. LOL Any of them you Jerry?


 
No not me, one of them has 25 years at the roast,..the other was a 1st year noobie, the guy with the shaved head is my best cutting buddy. He was a pro wood cutter for many years but runs only Huskies...LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bring that saw back and I will trade you 2 Homelite XL12`s for it.


 
Sounds like a good idea ..... NOT ! But I would trade it for little Kubota !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sounds like a good idea ..... NOT ! But I would trade it for little Kubota !


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## richarrdc

Not sure what goes in the " Title" line?

I just joined so I am not sure how this works, but, I am looking for the shop manual for a McCulloch Power Mac 6.

This is an older In Law saw I am trying to resurrect because of top handle design and light weight.

Thanks for any help


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No not me, one of them has 25 years at the roast,..the other was a 1st year noobie, the guy with the shaved head is my best cutting buddy. He was a pro wood cutter for many years but runs only Huskies...LOL


 
LOL a Husky lover.I bet you two compare saws a lot :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

richarrdc said:


> Not sure what goes in the " Title" line?
> 
> I just joined so I am not sure how this works, but, I am looking for the shop manual for a McCulloch Power Mac 6.
> 
> This is an older In Law saw I am trying to resurrect because of top handle design and light weight.
> 
> Thanks for any help


 
Post that one here http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/68615.htm .

Welcome aboard !


----------



## roncoinc

richarrdc said:


> Not sure what goes in the " Title" line?
> 
> I just joined so I am not sure how this works, but, I am looking for the shop manual for a McCulloch Power Mac 6.
> 
> This is an older In Law saw I am trying to resurrect because of top handle design and light weight.
> 
> Thanks for any help


 
Welcome to the group !
you would be better off posting a new thread in the open forum,title it " power mac 6 help needed " ..


----------



## pioneerguy600

richarrdc said:


> Not sure what goes in the " Title" line?
> 
> I just joined so I am not sure how this works, but, I am looking for the shop manual for a McCulloch Power Mac 6.
> 
> This is an older In Law saw I am trying to resurrect because of top handle design and light weight.
> 
> Thanks for any help


 
Hi richarrdc, if you go back to the main page and look up near the top of the page you will find the threads called "stickys". In the there is a thread that is titled "beg for manuals",..if you post in there someone will send you the manual you seek.


----------



## tbone75

Back is just giving me fits today?Took my 3rd pain pill today!I can take 4 a day but try not to take any more than 2 a day.My back knows I want to go try that 046 out! LOL At least I can still do a little knife work.Starting to look good.I know why I don't do this in the summer.Got sweat running down my crack ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Welcome to the group !
> you would be better off posting a new thread in the open forum,title it " power mac 6 help needed " ..


 
Nice to see you up and around Ron.Starting to wonder about you and that stihl flu?


----------



## roncoinc

Well,i'm here,,,but not ALL here it feels like..
just another chapter in why i cant do medications or drugs i guess.. 
still feeling like what John does in his pants 

worked on a MANTIS tiller today,two stroke,spent hours on the carb ad such,couildnt get it to run rite,,..
DUH ! shoulda checked the compression,90 lbs !!

BTW,,any pix of Jerry will be in black and white,,didnt have color back then !


----------



## tbone75

Ran into one little problem on the knife.Wife seen it LOL She likes it!So now I have to make one for her!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> LOL a Husky lover.I bet you two compare saws a lot :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Sure do...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,i'm here,,,but not ALL here it feels like..
> just another chapter in why i cant do medications or drugs i guess..
> still feeling like what John does in his pants
> 
> worked on a MANTIS tiller today,two stroke,spent hours on the carb ad such,couildnt get it to run rite,,..
> DUH ! shoulda checked the compression,90 lbs !!
> 
> BTW,,any pix of Jerry will be in black and white,,didnt have color back then !


 
Yep Rons feeling better LOL Picking on Jerry


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,i'm here,,,but not ALL here it feels like..
> just another chapter in why i cant do medications or drugs i guess..
> still feeling like what John does in his pants
> 
> worked on a MANTIS tiller today,two stroke,spent hours on the carb ad such,couildnt get it to run rite,,..
> DUH ! shoulda checked the compression,90 lbs !!
> 
> BTW,,any pix of Jerry will be in black and white,,didnt have color back then !


 
Man crap your self one time and your marked for life. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ran into one little problem on the knife.Wife seen it LOL She likes it!So now I have to make one for her!!!


 
Twice the fun...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Twice the fun...LOL


 
Yea right LOL She doesen't like to wait!All I hear is it done yet!  She already has 30 or more!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well,i'm here,,,but not ALL here it feels like..
> just another chapter in why i cant do medications or drugs i guess..
> still feeling like what John does in his pants
> 
> worked on a MANTIS tiller today,two stroke,spent hours on the carb ad such,couildnt get it to run rite,,..
> DUH ! shoulda checked the compression,90 lbs !!
> 
> BTW,,any pix of Jerry will be in black and white,,didnt have color back then !


 
That Stihl revenge will hang with you for a long time Ron,..if I wish it as so,..the Stihl gods are on my side...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Look out Ron Jerry is fighting back :sword:


----------



## tbone75

You guys have no idea what I go through making knives around my wife!She honestly wants everyone I make!!!!! Trying to let one go anywhere but home is a real SOB to get past her!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys have no idea what I go through making knives around my wife!She honestly wants everyone I make!!!!! Trying to let one go anywhere but home is a real SOB to get past her!!!


 
Thats just the opposite of my wife,..she can`t wait for me to get rid of stuff,..if I make it or just repair it she can`t wait til its gone.


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> You guys have no idea what I go through making knives around my wife!She honestly wants everyone I make!!!!! Trying to let one go anywhere but home is a real SOB to get past her!!!


 
Weren't we talking about some Redwood for handles?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thats just the opposite of my wife,..she can`t wait for me to get rid of stuff,..if I make it or just repair it she can`t wait til its gone.


 
Maby thats why I got into saws?She don't want any of them :hmm3grin2orange: Anything else I make or fix she wants!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Weren't we talking about some Redwood for handles?


 
By golly that was you!! I forgot? LOL


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> By golly that was you!! I forgot? LOL


 
I sorta did, then I found were I hid those boards. I also have some fine grain OG DF.


----------



## tbone75

I did one knife with redwood for a handle.That is some very pretty stuff!! I'll have to get a pic of it.I wont let that one go LOL


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I sorta did, then I found were I hid those boards. I also have some fine grain OG DF.


 
I am a little slow LOL What is OG DF ?


----------



## RandyMac

It would be easy enough to fill a flatrate box with odds and ends and send them to you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am a little slow LOL What is OG DF ?


 
Old growth Douglas Fir


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> It would be easy enough to fill a flatrate box with odds and ends and send them to you.


 
Anything 5" long or longer 1&1/4 wide 1/4" or thicker is what I need?I would be more than happy to buy it from you!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Old growth Douglas Fir


 
Never used any of that?Might be nice.


----------



## tbone75

Back in a few mins. Got to run to the store before it closes.


----------



## RandyMac

Gimme a couple days or so. I'd trade you for a camp cook's knife.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Look out Ron Jerry is fighting back :sword:


 
hey,,didnt i tell you guy's awhile back about Jerry ??
He's got a mean streak wider than Cliff's butt !! 
yeh,,he tries to come accross as a nice guy guy but you have to read closely all the subtlle little inuendos and comments he makes thinking he can get away with it without being noticed !.
Ok, for example,,he's having a big steer roast this weekend..all those that got an invite raise thier hands ??
yet he invites husky users without a thot but his bestest internet chainsaw buddies dont !!
then he even sends husky's out of country to people to be even meaner !!
 i think i'm starting to feel better 
Jerry,,have a good cookout without us 
but take pix !!!!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Gimme a couple days or so. I'd trade you for a camp cook's knife.


 
OK can you give me an idea what size knife that is?A pic would be even better.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> hey,,didnt i tell you guy's awhile back about Jerry ??
> He's got a mean streak wider than Cliff's butt !!
> yeh,,he tries to come accross as a nice guy guy but you have to read closely all the subtlle little inuendos and comments he makes thinking he can get away with it without being noticed !.
> Ok, for example,,he's having a big steer roast this weekend..all those that got an invite raise thier hands ??
> yet he invites husky users without a thot but his bestest internet chainsaw buddies dont !!
> then he even sends husky's out of country to people to be even meaner !!
> i think i'm starting to feel better
> Jerry,,have a good cookout without us
> but take pix !!!!


 
You didn't get the call? OOPS Just teasing LOL


----------



## tbone75

Yep Rons back in full force :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> hey,,didnt i tell you guy's awhile back about Jerry ??
> He's got a mean streak wider than Cliff's butt !!
> yeh,,he tries to come accross as a nice guy guy but you have to read closely all the subtlle little inuendos and comments he makes thinking he can get away with it without being noticed !.
> Ok, for example,,he's having a big steer roast this weekend..all those that got an invite raise thier hands ??
> yet he invites husky users without a thot but his bestest internet chainsaw buddies dont !!
> then he even sends husky's out of country to people to be even meaner !!
> i think i'm starting to feel better
> Jerry,,have a good cookout without us
> but take pix !!!!


 
Steer-roast is on the Labor day weekend each year, usually the last weekend of August or first weekend of September. You are all welcome to come here for the roast, you will be admitted to the party if I personally vouch for you. If I make it this year it will be year 35 for me.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Steer-roast is on the Labor day weekend each year, usually the last weekend of August or first weekend of September. You are all welcome to come here for the roast, you will be admitted to the party if I personally vouch for you. If I make it this year it will be year 35 for me.


 
Thanks Jerry.I would love to go but not likely I can?I know you will be there!! Ron & Jims close nuff to make it?Ron aint got nothing to do any way LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys behave? I got to get something to eat. uttahere2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jerry.I would love to go but not likely I can?I know you will be there!! Ron & Jims close nuff to make it?Ron aint got nothing to do any way LOL


 
I will be there if at all possible. Last weekend baldy and I were out and mowed all the grass, cut up 6-7 windfalls and a couple of big driftwood logs for bonfire wood. We also took out our weed wackers/Stihl combi units and levelled the bushes ,raspberry cain black berry runners and all other bushy type growth. The island is now ready for campouts and a lobster boil or two. Lots of other work that needs to be done before the big party.


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> OK can you give me an idea what size knife that is?A pic would be even better.


 
Just like this

ANTIQUE HERTERS BULL COOK KNIFE HUNTING SKINNER KNIVES


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like it was just you and me John,everyone else is off somewhere doing great things.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Just like this
> 
> ANTIQUE HERTERS BULL COOK KNIFE HUNTING SKINNER KNIVES


 
Pareing knife!


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pareing knife!


 
Yep, the all purpose knife.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its nice to have a knife for every type of chore that comes along, that`s why I have almost as many knives as I do chainsaws.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Just like this
> 
> ANTIQUE HERTERS BULL COOK KNIFE HUNTING SKINNER KNIVES


 
Sure thing I can do that.I have already made some close to that.Would you like stainless or carbon steel?Carbon will rust but holds a better edge.It wont rust real easy if you clean soon after using it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its nice to have a knife for every type of chore that comes along, that`s why I have almost as many knives as I do chainsaws.


 
Very good idea.I am a little lop sided on knives and saws LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Very good idea.I am a little lop sided on knives and saws LOL


 
You got more knives than saws?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got more knives than saws?


 
Yep sure do LOL Don't know how many?A lot of knives LOL Been making them for around 15 yrs. Most yrs. I would only make 15 - 20.Stepped it up the last couple yrs.


----------



## RandyMac

Carbon is just fine.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Carbon is just fine.


 
OK what kind of handle would you like?


----------



## jimdad07

I like hearing about your knife making John. You ever use apple?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I like hearing about your knife making John. You ever use apple?


 
No never tryed that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Apple is very colorful wood but the grain does not seem all that impressive. There are some nice burls on apple trees that is used a lot for bowl making.


----------



## tbone75

Pics of the redwood knife


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Apple is very colorful wood but the grain does not seem all that impressive. There are some nice burls on apple trees that is used a lot for bowl making.


 
I will be looking for some of that now!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to head off now,..Nytol


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to head off now,..Nytol


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

Nite Jerry. John you do some very good knife work. You ever go to any outdoor shows and set up a booth?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Nite Jerry. John you do some very good knife work. You ever go to any outdoor shows and set up a booth?


 
Would like to but I can't seem to get enough knives to do it.I always end up selling them to fast LOL I would need at least 30 ahead to do it I think? Never had more than 5 or 6 at one time LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Would like to but I can't seem to get enough knives to do it.I always end up selling them to fast LOL I would need at least 30 ahead to do it I think? Never had more than 5 or 6 at one time LOL


 
Well if yo are selling them as fast as you are making them, I guess you don't need to pay rent on a booth:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Well if yo are selling them as fast as you are making them, I guess you don't need to pay rent on a booth:hmm3grin2orange:


 
That will change if I don't get back to work?Thats where I sell most of them LOL Plus its a little harder to make them right now for me.No big deal just takes a little longer to make one LOL Just take more breaks


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll tired from the Zoo today... The tried locking me up in the monkey cages! lol


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll tired from the Zoo today... The tried locking me up in the monkey cages! lol


 
Some how I think they might have :monkey:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Some how I think they might have :monkey:


 
:msp_w00t:
Where is everyone? They all asleep already?


----------



## jimdad07

I'm here, just been researching big saws for the mill and comparing them to Dolmars, have to come up with a back up plan in case I can't my hands on a 9010, I found one place that says they have them but you never know.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> I'm here, just been researching big saws for the mill and comparing them to Dolmars, have to come up with a back up plan in case I can't my hands on a 9010, I found one place that says they have them but you never know.


 
Jim you just need to break down and go with the best ya know
STIHL MY BROTHER!!!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I'm here, just been researching big saws for the mill and comparing them to Dolmars, have to come up with a back up plan in case I can't my hands on a 9010, I found one place that says they have them but you never know.


 
There are some big Stihls in the classifieds on here?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jim you just need to break down and go with the best ya know
> STIHL MY BROTHER!!!! LOL


 
Only if you have two :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You could always go with the dirt bike motor :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Dirt bike motor is not a bad idea, but I just have to have a big saw. I am now obsessed. Now you boys know I love Stihl, but not as much as I love Dolmar. Jacob a younger guy like you ought to have more respect for an orange saw that's not a turd.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Dirt bike motor is not a bad idea, but I just have to have a big saw. I am now obsessed. Now you boys know I love Stihl, but not as much as I love Dolmar. Jacob a younger guy like you ought to have more respect for an orange saw that's not a turd.


 
Yep big saw = double duty !


----------



## tbone75

Well time to hit the hay for me.take care guys.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night John. Have not had time yet to get my surprise for you out, but it is coming. Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## caleath

Bunch of slackers looks like I missed out. Night all

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Bunch of slackers looks like I missed out. Night all
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Guess it's your turn to miss a little. Night Cliff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, got to hit the road for a 300 mile run, might get back later this evening, have a good safe day .


----------



## roncoinc

John,i picked up a nice piece at a yardsale yestday for 25 cents.
chinese chef's knife,or chinese cleaver.
genuine made in china , should try to get a better pic of the stamp so i can do a search on it.dont appear to ever have been sharpened.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Chop suey!


----------



## sefh3

Have a safe trip, Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Have a safe trip, Jerry.


 
Thanks,..its my top priority.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Dirt bike motor is not a bad idea, but I just have to have a big saw. I am now obsessed. Now you boys know I love Stihl, but not as much as I love Dolmar. Jacob a younger guy like you ought to have more respect for an orange saw that's not a turd.


 
I don't know if you posted it before or not but I would like to see pictures of this mill. 

Jim,
Just go buy that Dolmar and get it to work. I'm curious of how it will hold up for you.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,i picked up a nice piece at a yardsale yestday for 25 cents.
> chinese chef's knife,or chinese cleaver.
> genuine made in china , should try to get a better pic of the stamp so i can do a search on it.dont appear to ever have been sharpened.


 
Looks like its OLD ? I did make one out of stainless.But never heat treated it.Its just for show LOL I'll have to get a pic of it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning all, got to hit the road for a 300 mile run, might get back later this evening, have a good safe day .


 
Jerry dont wear yourself out your to old for a 300 mile run! LOL (joking)


----------



## tbone75

Off to the In-Laws for dinner.Kids are coming over later.Wont be any work today.But I will be fat and happy!uttahere2:


----------



## dancan

I had my Husky hat on this am , forgot my bigger wedges .
Here's a video of a JM034avs , only about 20" at the butt , straight , about 70ft and leaning the wrong way . Wasn't pretty but a couple of quick wooden wedges and a little shaving at the butt got it on the ground .

[video=youtube;wXv5ge68seQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=wXv5ge68seQ[/video]


----------



## caleath

Well good news I will be able to update at camp with my phone

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just getting back, sun has gone down and its getting dark outside. I see Dan has made it through another day of cutting. I will change computers and watch the vid he made.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Well good news I will be able to update at camp with my phone
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Good news Cliff.Would hate to see have to catch up on a week of us yacking. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just getting back, sun has gone down and its getting dark outside. I see Dan has made it through another day of cutting. I will change computers and watch the vid he made.


 
How was the trip Jerry?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Well good news I will be able to update at camp with my phone
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Hows the weather at camp?Colder I hope for you guys!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just watched the vid Dan, good work as always but it took you far too long to get that tree on the ground. Do you want me to make you a tree jack, remember the one I showed you we use at the shop? Long pipe with sharp pike on the end.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How was the trip Jerry?


 
It was a very nice trip up to see the wife`s parents, today is fathers day here and her father is getting very frail, this is probably his last fathers day. Very sad to see him failing up.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was a very nice trip up to see the wife`s parents, today is fathers day here and her father is getting very frail, this is probably his last fathers day. Very sad to see him failing up.


 
Glad you had a good day.Its fathers day here too.Went to my in-laws for dinner.Then my kids came over for a visit.So I had a nice day to. Sorry to hear about your FIL.It does suck to get old.But nothing we can do about it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It is just the natural progression of life, it does suck but as you said we can`t do anything about it. Both sides of our family worked the woods for a livelyhood, he retired about 20 years ago and is 88 years old now. He is lucky to make it this far but was always in great shape.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going to pack it in early tonight, got to be up early tomorrow and be on my way...Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Going to pack it in early tonight, got to be up early tomorrow and be on my way...Nytol.


 
Take it easy Jerry


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll


----------



## jimdad07

Just getting in from the shop. Had a good day today. Did a side job all morning and then drove the kids around on the 3-wheeler for a good portion of the day. Then the cook out. Good day indeed. Glad you had a safe trip Jerry. That saw sounds good Dan. Cliff, I thought we were going to have a peaceful week? Hi John.


----------



## sefh3

Cliff, 
Your Alive. We have not heard from you in a few days. 

Jerry,
Glad you made it back safely.

I was able to send the day with my father. Cookouts are always great. We had to chance to catch up with each other. 

Time to call it a day. Heading down to Flordia tomorrow night and have a ton of stuff to do before we leave.

Anyone know of any good deals on any Stihls down there?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hope your having a good time camping Cliff 
Happy Fathers day to all you dads!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Cliff,
> Your Alive. We have not heard from you in a few days.
> 
> Jerry,
> Glad you made it back safely.
> 
> I was able to send the day with my father. Cookouts are always great. We had to chance to catch up with each other.
> 
> Time to call it a day. Heading down to Flordia tomorrow night and have a ton of stuff to do before we leave.
> 
> Anyone know of any good deals on any Stihls down there?


 
Have fun down in Fla. Its hot down there! My Mom lives there LOL Just west of Sarasota in Arcadia


----------



## tbone75

Hi every one.Hope you all doing good.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Just fine John how was your fathers day?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Just fine John how was your fathers day?


 
Very good day.Ate way to much LOL Didn't get any work done.To busy eating and yacking LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Lol sounds like fun! 
I first glanced at your post and at the end it thought you were saying you were to busy eating and whacking lol. 
I think its about that time for me... Gonna go dream about some big yeller saws!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Lol sounds like fun!
> I first glanced at your post and at the end it thought you were saying you were to busy eating and whacking lol.
> I think its about that time for me... Gonna go dream about some big yeller saws!


 
LOL aint done that since I was YOUR AGE  Better not be any wet spots on them sheets in the morning :yoyo:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just watched the vid Dan, good work as always but it took you far too long to get that tree on the ground. Do you want me to make you a tree jack, remember the one I showed you we use at the shop? Long pipe with sharp pike on the end.


 
I looked at it and thought of the pike (I haven't made one yet) but I figured that I could get it down with what I had and you know that it would put up a fight because of the camera .


----------



## roncoinc

Off to work this morning,fixing stuff.
glad i dont have to go everyday 
i enjoy it but got a lot to do myself.


----------



## sefh3

Good Morning Ron.
i'm starting my 3 week vacation today. Heading to Flordia and making a few stops on the way down.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all. Put an add in the swap meet thread so hopefully ill be getting some new projects WOHOO!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hope every ones have a good day.Need to mow but looks like rain?Brought home a stihl weedeater yesterday.BIL said it wont run?So I will get that running today and a little knife work.Someone needs there knife LOL Just got to wait till the body says lets go?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning all. Put an add in the swap meet thread so hopefully ill be getting some new projects WOHOO!!!


 
Seen that!I am sure you will get some bites on them!


----------



## Cantdog

Afternoon All...Just back from the Island...went out Sat..fog, thunder lightning, rain etc. but calm water.. Whoa at the entrance to the harbor where my camp is, there a fairly tall and round headland that's called "Eben's Head" all grass and ledge, probably 30 Ft tall from the water. Anyway we walked out there to watch a huge thunder storm come down the Penobscot River. It was quite a ways off but you can see a long way from there. The wife mixed us a couple of strong ones from the Goslings stash. Just as I got to the top I said "What did you put in those drinks? My hair is tingling". As I said this I turned and looked at Marcie, all the hair on her head that wasn't tied tightly in two pig tails was standing straight up!!!! She looked at me and said my hair was doing the same thing but suddenly it all headed in the same direction!! We lost no time in getting out of there (didn't spill the drinks though) That was wild.....of course, only one of you guys that has seen me face to face, and that is Ron and expect he can vouch that I have a fair amount of hair on my head and to have it sticking straight out from static electricty and then gather and all point in one direction would indeed be a sight to behold!!!! There were no strikes and the storm moved off shore soon after...I have never had that happen before!!!!! EEEEK!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Afternoon All...Just back from the Island...went out Sat..fog, thunder lightning, rain etc. but calm water.. Whoa at the entrance to the harbor where my camp is, there a fairly tall and round headland that's called "Eben's Head" all grass and ledge, probably 30 Ft tall from the water. Anyway we walked out there to watch a huge thunder storm come down the Penobscot River. It was quite a ways off but you can see a long way from there. The wife mixed us a couple of strong ones from the Goslings stash. Just as I got to the top I said "What did you put in those drinks? My hair is tingling". As I said this I turned and looked at Marcie, all the hair on her head that wasn't tied tightly in two pig tails was standing straight up!!!! She looked at me and said my hair was doing the same thing but suddenly it all headed in the same direction!! We lost no time in getting out of there (didn't spill the drinks though) That was wild.....of course, only one of you guys that has seen me face to face, and that is Ron and expect he can vouch that I have a fair amount of hair on my head and to have it sticking straight out from static electricty and then gather and all point in one direction would indeed be a sight to behold!!!! There were no strikes and the storm moved off shore soon after...I have never had that happen before!!!!! EEEEK!!!


 
WOW Thats scary!! Always heard thats what happens right before people get struck by lightning!And you didn't spill a drop LOL


----------



## tbone75

My day was going good.Then out of the blue I get a phone call from wal-mart?My step-son and his buddy were caught stealing energy drinks!So i had to go down sign some papers to get him out.You could say I am VERY pissed off!!! Him and his buddy are both 16.Wally world said they wont press charges.I told them to go right ahead!But they wont.So me being the step-dad i got to let his Mom take care of it.What gets me the kid had 30.00 in his wallet!Never done anything like this before?So I am guessing the 2 together was part of it?Both of them need a 2x4 took to them!But I aint allowed to do nothing!I wish they would have called the law on them.They need a real good scare put into them!And how you guys doing today LOL


----------



## jimdad07

That is a hell of an experience Robin. You paint a good picture when you tell a story.
On the big saw front I have been working on the back up plan. Hard to tell if I will be able to get my hands on a 9010. If I can't, I can get a brand new ms660 for $1109.95 twenty minutes away. If I don't make quite enough, then I will get a used 660. They are already high enough to allow for that after fees and shipping. I gots to have 90+!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Afternoon All...Just back from the Island...went out Sat..fog, thunder lightning, rain etc. but calm water.. Whoa at the entrance to the harbor where my camp is, there a fairly tall and round headland that's called "Eben's Head" all grass and ledge, probably 30 Ft tall from the water. Anyway we walked out there to watch a huge thunder storm come down the Penobscot River. It was quite a ways off but you can see a long way from there. The wife mixed us a couple of strong ones from the Goslings stash. Just as I got to the top I said "What did you put in those drinks? My hair is tingling". As I said this I turned and looked at Marcie, all the hair on her head that wasn't tied tightly in two pig tails was standing straight up!!!! She looked at me and said my hair was doing the same thing but suddenly it all headed in the same direction!! We lost no time in getting out of there (didn't spill the drinks though) That was wild.....of course, only one of you guys that has seen me face to face, and that is Ron and expect he can vouch that I have a fair amount of hair on my head and to have it sticking straight out from static electricty and then gather and all point in one direction would indeed be a sight to behold!!!! There were no strikes and the storm moved off shore soon after...I have never had that happen before!!!!! EEEEK!!!


 
You mean you looked like Brian !! LOL !!! he looks like that all the time !!
sounds like there was some lecticity floating around there looking for a ground..
Robin,looks to me you have just the right amount of hair people should have !
i wonder if i should post a pic of Brian ?? naw,,to scary..


----------



## farrell

evening guys! what all is new? went and picked my parts up finally for the husky 372. YES........... finally running again!!! WHOO-HOOO!!!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> My day was going good.Then out of the blue I get a phone call from wal-mart?My step-son and his buddy were caught stealing energy drinks!So i had to go down sign some papers to get him out.You could say I am VERY pissed off!!! Him and his buddy are both 16.Wally world said they wont press charges.I told them to go right ahead!But they wont.So me being the step-dad i got to let his Mom take care of it.What gets me the kid had 30.00 in his wallet!Never done anything like this before?So I am guessing the 2 together was part of it?Both of them need a 2x4 took to them!But I aint allowed to do nothing!I wish they would have called the law on them.They need a real good scare put into them!And how you guys doing today LOL


 
He might be more scared than you think , yelling usually doesn't work or accomplish anything so have a man to man talk and try to find out what he wants , set some reasonable ground rules and limitations , get him a job and then hope for the best .


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> That is a hell of an experience Robin. You paint a good picture when you tell a story.
> On the big saw front I have been working on the back up plan. Hard to tell if I will be able to get my hands on a 9010. If I can't, I can get a brand new ms660 for $1109.95 twenty minutes away. If I don't make quite enough, then I will get a used 660. They are already high enough to allow for that after fees and shipping. I gots to have 90+!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I got to run mine for the first time this weekend. Had never run anything bigger than my 361 before, wasn't sure how it would feel. All I can say is wow, that thing is addictive. Had a big silly grin all the time it was cutting, was raining hard and didn't care, just kept cutting cookies which I don't usually do. Now I see what all the 90+ fuss is about.


----------



## pioneerguy600

For the better part of my life I did not fear lightning and worked out in it many times. About 7 years ago I was working on a job down in Grand Desert, it was a nice sunny day in late August. There was some cloud building to the South of me out over the ocean, I had a table saw and chop saw set up outside cutting up furring for around windows I had installed. There was a crack of thunder just behind me and then I could feel the same thing Robin did, the static. I then watched electrical sparks run along the power wires overhead and then run down a ground wire about a hundred feet from me. I knew this was not good a sign, I covered my saws with a tarp and then for some reason I looked up to see a bright blue bolt coming from the heavens directly down to me. That`s when I was involved within a terrific explosion, searing heat surrounded me, wood, glass and brick pieces blew past me, some striking me but the big pieces missed. The bolt had hit the house next door about 40' away blowing 8 ' of chimney and a hole in the roof about 8 ' square, the upstairs windows also blew out.. It took me a few seconds to come to my senses and to see the house was on fire. 
I knew there was a very nice elderly lady inside so I had to smash in the door with my shoulder as a battering ram, find the lady and get her out. The house was too involved in fire for me to save it, I tried in vain for 15-20 mins to carry 5 gal. buckets of water and climb it up the ladder I set up, throw it on the flames and repeat until I was exhausted. The power was knocked out from the blast so I was dipping the water from a fish pond. At that moment I wished that I had my gasoline pump with me.


----------



## Cantdog

Boy.... that's some scary chit right there Jerry. We got off the head quickly but once down on a much lower ledge it began to happen again...we scurried down to beach level, and watched from a distance but no strikes.. I hope the old lady in your tale was all good...


Ron... Brian has some thick and long hair... but you've only seen me with my hair tied up.... when down Brian would look like a greaser...no offence but just sayin....after all my nickname and handle around here is Fuzzy 1..LOL!!! I ain't chitten you though that was as close as I've been to a discharge.......Electrically speaking!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

That lightning is some scary chit!! I worked on oil rigs for 7-8 yrs. Most of the time night shift.One time I seen balls of fire running down the cables we had it tied down with.From then on when it got close we went to the truck till it passed.Told my tool pusher (Boss) what I did.He didn't like it?LOL But he never said not to either LOL Never had my hair stand up thankfully!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> He might be more scared than you think , yelling usually doesn't work or accomplish anything so have a man to man talk and try to find out what he wants , set some reasonable ground rules and limitations , get him a job and then hope for the best .


 
I didn't yell at him or say much anything LOL I just waited till his Mom got home from work.She just stood there and looked at him.He broke down then.Just a blubbering.Yep he was scared!I think I will wait for a day or two and talk to him.I was real upset but knew not to open my mouth right then LOL So far i think hes learned something? I think his dad is part of his problem.Never has much to do with him or just goes off on him.A real mean SOB !His Mom says I seem to help a lot.Hes much better than he used to be I know.But still 16 going on 40 LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That lightning is some scary chit!! I worked on oil rigs for 7-8 yrs. Most of the time night shift.One time I seen balls of fire running down the cables we had it tied down with.From then on when it got close we went to the truck till it passed.Told my tool pusher (Boss) what I did.He didn't like it?LOL But he never said not to either LOL Never had my hair stand up thankfully!



Yeah John...it comes to a point and you gotta do what you gotta do......I've had ball lightening in my house with me before!! Scarry chit... right there!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> For the better part of my life I did not fear lightning and worked out in it many times. About 7 years ago I was working on a job down in Grand Desert, it was a nice sunny day in late August. There was some cloud building to the South of me out over the ocean, I had a table saw and chop saw set up outside cutting up furring for around windows I had installed. There was a crack of thunder just behind me and then I could feel the same thing Robin did, the static. I then watched electrical sparks run along the power wires overhead and then run down a ground wire about a hundred feet from me. I knew this was not good a sign, I covered my saws with a tarp and then for some reason I looked up to see a bright blue bolt coming from the heavens directly down to me. That`s when I was involved within a terrific explosion, searing heat surrounded me, wood, glass and brick pieces blew past me, some striking me but the big pieces missed. The bolt had hit the house next door about 40' away blowing 8 ' of chimney and a hole in the roof about 8 ' square, the upstairs windows also blew out.. It took me a few seconds to come to my senses and to see the house was on fire.
> I knew there was a very nice elderly lady inside so I had to smash in the door with my shoulder as a battering ram, find the lady and get her out. The house was too involved in fire for me to save it, I tried in vain for 15-20 mins to carry 5 gal. buckets of water and climb it up the ladder I set up, throw it on the flames and repeat until I was exhausted. The power was knocked out from the blast so I was dipping the water from a fish pond. At that moment I wished that I had my gasoline pump with me.


 
Jerry that was a little to close!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah John...it comes to a point and you gotta do what you gotta do......I've had ball lightening in my house with me before!! Scarry chit... right there!!


 
Heard of that.Never seen it and don't want to! In a house that is!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The elderly lady received immediate attention from the emergency paramedics upon their arrival. She was in shock but recovered fairly quickly. Every day before the strike she made me lemonaid and cookies. I felt really bad that I could not save her house. The paramedics suggested that I should take the rest of the day off due to me being hit in the head by a chunk of brick and had a lump the size of a grade A egg above my left ear, of course I stayed and kept on working.


----------



## roncoinc

Got one here for Cliffy..
first time i have seen willie play with his son Nelson..
gotta love the blues.
tune is texas flood..

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/SUSw6iXbVEc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## pioneerguy600

During the years that I worked as a steel communication tower erector I had a lot of close calls with lightning strikes. Once while working inside a Quonset hut located beside a steel tower a bolt hit and blew all the sprayed on insulation off the interior wall/roof of the hut. We were all knocked to the floor and then the insulation stuck to us from the static, was fairly scary for a couple of minutes. As soon as I got outside I found a coworker laying on the ground, he had been thrown off the tower and fell 25' to the ground. The bolt had followed the power line that connected the clearance lights out to the power pole and blew a pair of transformers to smitherenes, the top of the poles were splintered to matchsticks. Very violent stuff.


----------



## tbone75

Had Cliffs favorite for supper.Fish LOL Don't know what kind it was?What ever the OL cooked?I don't ask I just eat it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> During the years that I worked as a steel communication tower erector I had a lot of close calls with lightning strikes. Once while working inside a Quonset hut located beside a steel tower a bolt hit and blew all the sprayed on insulation off the interior wall/roof of the hut. We were all knocked to the floor and then the insulation stuck to us from the static, was fairly scary for a couple of minutes. As soon as I got outside I found a coworker laying on the ground, he had been thrown off the tower and fell 25' to the ground. The bolt had followed the power line that connected the clearance lights out to the power pole and blew a pair of transformers to smitherenes, the top of the poles were splintered to matchsticks. Very violent stuff.


 
Jerry you like playing with fire? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sitting here sanding on a knife,playing on the puter & watching TV.Multitasking LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I almost made it through the night without a service call. Had to go down to an ice cream stand I take care of on the side. The main freezer went down, compressor gone. Have to replace it as soon as a new one gets in. Another night of nothing getting done at home. Waiting for the slow down. Some pretty close calls out there with that lightning. Bad stuff.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

hey ya'll everyone have a good evening?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you like playing with fire? LOL


 
John,..I would rather stay many miles away from that stuff,..it just seems to seek me out and we don`t get it here that often. We did have a very violent storm with plenty of it yesterday, I drove through it for over 3 hrs.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Wow Jerry, quite a story. Glad you were alright, as well as the elderly lady!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I showed off that knife you made me yesterday at the family gathering, both my BIL`s thought it was an awesome bit of handi work.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John,..I would rather stay many miles away from that stuff,..it just seems to seek me out and we don`t get it here that often. We did have a very violent storm with plenty of it yesterday, I drove through it for over 3 hrs.


 
Maby you start stooping down around it? LOL Your to tall LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Wow Jerry, quite a story. Glad you were alright, as well as the elderly lady!


 
Thanks Jacob, guess I am just a tough old coot/ just lucky. I was very concerned for her, luckily she was in the kitchen cooking dinner for her and her niece who was coming over for dinner. If she had been upstairs it could have been lights out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> maby you start stooping down around it? Lol your to tall lol


 
lol


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I showed off that knife you made me yesterday at the family gathering, both my BIL`s thought it was an awesome bit of handi work.


 
Thanks Jerry !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Was cutting trees and making trails for a new jobsite today. Sent off a bar to get some money in lol!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like things are going to be a lot more quiet around here with Cliff going off on vacation.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I did make up a new chain for my Husky 45, things are getting real bad when I have to work on my own Huskys....LOL
Oh,..but it was a Stihl .325 chain.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I did make up a new chain for my Husky 45, things are getting real bad when I have to work on my own Huskys....LOL


 
You OWN a HUSKY?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I did make up a new chain for my Husky 45, things are getting real bad when I have to work on my own Huskys....LOL
> Oh,..but it was a Stihl .325 chain.


 
I can't believe you made up a chain for a Husky that YOU own. The fact that you are making a chain for that turd is that you plan to run it. Otherwise, why would you make up a new chain for it? Somehow I feel let down.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You OWN a HUSKY?:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Sad isn`t it,..I have a 45 and a new 266XP that I just cant let go. I still have another 394 also that I had forgotten all about.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like things are going to be a lot more quiet around here with Cliff going off on vacation.


 
He will be checking in :hmm3grin2orange: Then we can pick on him :hmm3grin2orange: I am just tired tonight?Planted a bunch of flowers today.Didn't get to that stihl trimmer yet.


----------



## jimdad07

Confession time, I too own a Husky.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I can't believe you made up a chain for a Husky that YOU own. The fact that you are making a chain for that turd is that you plan to run it. Otherwise, why would you make up a new chain for it? Somehow I feel let down.


 
I am loaning it out to some of my fishing buds, they are going to smuggle it into a no cutting zone to open up a trail that is clogged with windfalls.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sad isn`t it,..I have a 45 and a new 266XP that I just cant let go. I still have another 394 also that I had forgotten all about.


 
3 HUSKYS ?????? I am shocked :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like things are going to be a lot more quiet around here with Cliff going off on vacation.


 
I've been real busy it seems for quite awhile now. Keep hoping it will slow down just a little, but it never does.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 3 HUSKYS ?????? I am shocked :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I try to keep them hidden away.


----------



## jimdad07

What up Randy?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I've been real busy it seems for quite awhile now. Keep hoping it will slow down just a little, but it never does.


 
Been much the same for me, now working 12 hr days.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been much the same for me, now working 12 hr days.


 
Same here. I have to mill up some spruce logs I have to build a new chicken coupe pretty soon. Still working on the mill, going real slow.


----------



## Mastermind

Hello men. I'm back home and am glad of it. We went from TN through KY stopping to see a few sights along the way. Then on to OH. We spent three days there mostly at Cedar Point. Then to PA for two days visiting Gettysburg and some civil war museums. After that we went through the worst traffic jam I ever saw in MA to get to VA. Spent a night and day there, then on to the NC coast to spend some time with my mother. I got a non-resident fishing license and wet a hook in the Atlantic caught a few spot and some croaker. Then a 11 hour drive home, yes I'm tired.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not enough hours in a day, always more work to do than I can get to.


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> Hello men. I'm back home and am glad of it. We went from TN through KY stopping to see a few sights along the way. Then on to OH. We spent three days there mostly at Cedar Point. Then to PA for two days visiting Gettysburg and some civil war museums. After that we went through the worst traffic jam I ever saw in MA to get to VA. Spent a night and day there, then on to the NC coast to spend some time with my mother. I got a non-resident fishing license and wet a hook in the Atlantic caught a few spot and some croaker. Then a 11 hour drive home, yes I'm tired.


 
Sounds like a great trip!Not the traffic jam.Hate that!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not enough hours in a day, always more work to do than I can get to.


 
That seems to way life is LOL Just don't forget to stop and smell the roses along the way!


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> Hello men. I'm back home and am glad of it. We went from TN through KY stopping to see a few sights along the way. Then on to OH. We spent three days there mostly at Cedar Point. Then to PA for two days visiting Gettysburg and some civil war museums. After that we went through the worst traffic jam I ever saw in MA to get to VA. Spent a night and day there, then on to the NC coast to spend some time with my mother. I got a non-resident fishing license and wet a hook in the Atlantic caught a few spot and some croaker. Then a 11 hour drive home, yes I'm tired.


 
Good to hear you made it home safely, you certainly did some driving.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That seems to way life is LOL Just don't forget to stop and smell the roses along the way!


 
I actually do that every evening, I work in the flower gardens for a few minutes to half an hour just before it gets too dark.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Randy,..did you need to get a license to fish in salt water?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I actually do that every evening, I work in the flower gardens for a few minutes to half an hour just before it gets too dark.


 
Sounds like me LOL I check all the flowers and garden every night.


----------



## jimdad07

Glad you had a good trip Randy. Always glad to get home after a long trip.


----------



## jimdad07

Have a good night guys, time for me to turn in.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good nite Jim, heading that way myself,..Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

Nite guys.Time for me too.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cant sleep.. Crystal got into our first big fight... yes even after 10 months. :msp_unsure:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yeah John...it comes to a point and you gotta do what you gotta do......I've had ball lightening in my house with me before!! Scarry chit... right there!!


 
I remember my mother being a little excited about ball lightning going through the house during an electrical storm when my brothers and I came inside from playing in the rain and watching the fireworks when the transformer blew up at the end of the driveway .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I remember my mother being a little excited about ball lightning going through the house during an electrical storm when my brothers and I came inside from playing in the rain and watching the fireworks when the transformer blew up at the end of the driveway .


 
Morning All...yep I bet she was a LITTLE excited!!!! We had a storm come up very quickly once, while we were watching a football game on TV. We lived off grid and ran on a solar array on the roof, an inverter, large battery bank and standby generator. I was alway a bit nervous about the array and a strike. When we had a heavy storm we would unplug the TVs, computers etc. The wife went upstairs to our bedroom to unplug that TV and I got the downstairs stuff. The entry way/mud room to the house was also the electrical room that housed the inverter and distribution panels both AC and DC, solar charge controler and battery bank and other associated stuff. Me and my old dog were just about to step in there and there was a brilliant flash and loud SNAP right in front of me.....the room was only about 5 feet wide!!! The wife screeched from upstairs.....she said the flash coming up the the stairwell was much brighter than the one from the lightning outside!!!! I about pulled a John...so did my ol dog Zippy...everything was fine though except I couldn't see for a few minutes.. Funniest thing was, I had a digital battery bank monitor built into the wall. It was kinda like a gas guage for the bank. I had many other functions but was usually set to display the percent of charge the bank was at any given time. Well I knew that we were about to need a boost from the generator but was puting off starting it as we were involved in the game on TV and I knew that we down to about 70-72% capacity...well after the flash it read 100% charge!!!!!! After the storm passed I checked everything out...no damage to anything so I fired the generator up and charged the bank to 100% and that reset the battery meter and it functioned properly after that. LOLOL!!!


----------



## caleath

Raining this am cool though

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure got some scary stories!! Glad I wasn't there!!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Raining this am cool though
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Hi Cliff wet and cooler.At least its cooler for you guys.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all. Aint got no cool storys like that! :sad:


----------



## Mastermind

I just got back from picking my dog up from the kennel. That girl was sure happy to see me. That's a cool story.........right???


----------



## tbone75

mastermind7864 said:


> I just got back from picking my dog up from the kennel. That girl was sure happy to see me. That's a cool story.........right???


 
Your dog thought it was


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning all. Aint got no cool storys like that! :sad:


 
Hi Jacob you get things smoothed over with the GF I hope?


----------



## chipherder

mastermind7864 said:


> I just got back from picking my dog up from the kennel. That girl was sure happy to see me. That's a cool story.........right???


 
Sounds like you had a great vacation, well except for the traffic jam.
I'm sure it's nice to be home again though.


----------



## tbone75

Hearing thunder all around me right now.After all them scary stories I am ready to find me a hole to hide in.:msp_scared:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Hi Jacob you get things smoothed over with the GF I hope?


 
Yea John thanks for asking! Everything is hunky dory! Had a long sleepless night, But finally we both said sorry. Now i know how you all feel


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hearing thunder all around me right now.After all them scary stories I am ready to find me a hole to hide in.:msp_scared:



Yeah I have been real close to strikes maybe a half dozen times... The area on the island where the village is located must be some kind of magnet for lightening. The first strike I ever saw, I was 4 or 5 yrs old, daylight, my mother and I were visiting a friend on hers in the village. It was thundering and raining quite hard. Mother was getting ready to go home (other side of the island) and I was watching the storm from the covered porch waiting for my mother to come out. Suddenly there was a flash and bang together...it about knocked me down. It had struck the house directly across the street right on the chimney. It had one of those exterior brick fireplace chimneys on the end of the house. It blew that away right down to the smoke shelf!!! I remember we went in the house to make sure there wasn't a fire, because we knew the owners were not at home. I was familiar with the house as it was a friends place and we played together alot. MAN I was terrified of electrical storms for many, many yrs after. That one made a big impression on a young mind.....of the four houses right there , about 100 feet apart, three have been hit in my lifetime. My great great uncle Ev's house has been hit five times since it was built, around 1900. It has been set afire three of those times!! So the old saying the 'lightening never strikes twice in the same place" is not to accurate!!

That was one hell of a story about your close call and getting that elderly lady out safely Jerry!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I have been real close to strikes maybe a half dozen times... The area on the island where the village is located must be some kind of magnet for lightening. The first strike I ever saw, I was 4 or 5 yrs old, daylight, my mother and I were visiting a friend on hers in the village. It was thundering and raining quite hard. Mother was getting ready to go home (other side of the island) and I was watching the storm from the covered porch waiting for my mother to come out. Suddenly there was a flash and bang together...it about knocked me down. It had struck the house directly across the street right on the chimney. It had one of those exterior brick fireplace chimneys on the end of the house. It blew that away right down to the smoke shelf!!! I remember we went in the house to make sure there wasn't a fire, because we knew the owners were not at home. I was familiar with the house as it was a friends place and we played together alot. MAN I was terrified of electrical storms for many, many yrs after. That one made a big impression on a young mind.....of the four houses right there , about 100 feet apart, three have been hit in my lifetime. My great great uncle Ev's house has been hit five times since it was built, around 1900. It has been set afire three of those times!! So the old saying the 'lightening never strikes twice in the same place" is not to accurate!!
> 
> That was one hell of a story about your close call and getting that elderly lady out safely Jerry!!!!!


 
You ever consider moving?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Well tomorrow is the big day!I go get my mental eval. LOL So if you don't see me on for a while.You know what happen.They wont let me out  I know some on here will understand :hmm3grin2orange: No xanax this time so I should be safe that way :hmm3grin2orange: The bad part is the 150 mile round trip just to do this?They told me no one is closer to me?BS!! All the way to north Columbus!I hate city traffic!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You ever consider moving?:msp_biggrin:




LOLOL!!! That's what think when I hear about tornadoes!!! Actually I never lived in town when I lived on the island. And I haven't lived on the island at all for 45 or so yrs. But still do have a couple small camps right on the ocean but on the other end of the island from town and go there as often as possible for weekends and 2-3 week stays now and then. I prefer the fall as the boaters and campers have departed and I can have the place to myself again. I can runs saws and generators and do major repairs and without a freaking audience.. Real nice harbor without the people!!! Property has been in the family for nearly 200 yrs!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Well tomorrow is the big day!I go get my mental eval. LOL So if you don't see me on for a while.You know what happen.They wont let me out  I know some on here will understand :hmm3grin2orange: No xanax this time so I should be safe that way :hmm3grin2orange: The bad part is the 150 mile round trip just to do this?They told me no one is closer to me?BS!! All the way to north Columbus!I hate city traffic!


 
What does your mental state, one way or the other, have to do with your back problems?????

Tell em' you can't stop thinking about chainsaws...big scarey orange ones!!!! Huge green ones!!!! Packs of little yelow ones!!!! Don't forget to mention that you make knives from scratch in your spare time too!! Then ask em what they think that means???:msp_angry::angry2::crazy1: Ho-Ho, Ha-Ha, Hee-Hee!!!!

Seriously though I hope it all goes well for you. That sure is along way to go!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> What does your mental state, one way or the other, have to do with your back problems?????
> 
> Tell em' you can't stop thinking about chainsaws...big scarey orange ones!!!! Huge green ones!!!! Packs of little yelow ones!!!! Don't forget to mention that you make knives from scratch in your spare time too!! Then ask em what they think that means???:msp_angry::angry2::crazy1: Ho-Ho, Ha-Ha, Hee-Hee!!!!
> 
> Seriously though I hope it all goes well for you. That sure is along way to go!!!


 
I do want to ask why I need to do this?Sure got me scratching my head? If I tell them all that they will keep me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL!!! That's what think when I hear about tornadoes!!! Actually I never lived in town when I lived on the island. And I haven't lived on the island at all for 45 or so yrs. But still do have a couple small camps right on the ocean but on the other end of the island from town and go there as often as possible for weekends and 2-3 week stays now and then. I prefer the fall as the boaters and campers have departed and I can have the place to myself again. I can runs saws and generators and do major repairs and without a freaking audience.. Real nice harbor without the people!!! Property has been in the family for nearly 200 yrs!!


 
Sure sounds like a nice place!! I got to get up there and see some of Canada before I can't!Funny I don't live that far from the border?Not sure why I haven't got there yet?Your so close it aint funny.LOL be about the same I am sure?


----------



## tbone75

Had that heart to heart with the kid today.Very sure that will never happen again!No yelling or any of that.Just ask him why?He was a little more scared that he seemed at first.Even thanked me for for coming down to get him out.I think it will be OK now?But he is till paying for the stuff they took.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure sounds like a nice place!! I got to get up there and see some of Canada before I can't!Funny I don't live that far from the border?Not sure why I haven't got there yet?Your so close it aint funny.LOL be about the same I am sure?



I like going to Canada...at least the parts I 've seen. Mostly new Brunswick and Nova Scotia...really like Cape Breton. We've made a number of car trips up all around the Bay of Fundy (50 foot tides in places!!!) and I've made two, 2 week motorcycle trips up around Cape Breton and the highlands. We celebrated our 10TH anniversary with a week in Halifax. Beautiful scenery, very friendly people, plenty of entertainment, great food and beverages, high gas prices....ridden right by Jerry's house twice by motorcycle and didn't even know it!!! (Well fairly close that is!) 

New Brunswick is pretty much like eastern Maine but Nova Scotia is a different animal altogether, dirt is mostly red in places and the stone is different as well, forests are pretty much the same....it's like a bit of planet from somwhere else. Real nice just different from here though it's only a short way across the water.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I like going to Canada...at least the parts I 've seen. Mostly new Brunswick and Nova Scotia...really like Cape Breton. We've made a number of car trips up all around the Bay of Fundy (50 foot tides in places!!!) and I've made two, 2 week motorcycle trips up around Cape Breton and the highlands. We celebrated our 10TH anniversary with a week in Halifax. Beautiful scenery, very friendly people, plenty of entertainment, great food and beverages, high gas prices....ridden right by Jerry's house twice by motorcycle and didn't even know it!!! (Well fairly close that is!)
> 
> New Brunswick is pretty much like eastern Maine but Nova Scotia is a different animal altogether, dirt is mostly red in places and the stone is different as well, forests are pretty much the same....it's like a bit of planet from somwhere else. Real nice just different from here though it's only a short way across the water.


 
When I get this back crap fixed up me and the OL are taking a trip up north some where?I would like to stop by and visit Jerry,Ron maby you and Jim too?If I get close?Red dirt reminds me of Okla. where my Dad was from.Nothing but red dirt roads LOL Hot in the summer and cold as all get out in the winter!Went down to Fla. to vist Mom a couple yrs. ago.Its nice but wouldn't want to live there.Stayed one summer in Fla. with my Aunt when I was 16.That was fun!Worked at my Uncles gas station all that summer.Went to the beach every Sun. with my cousin.Bad part was the heat!!Man it gets so hot in the summer down there!And it rained every single day!But 15 mins. later you couldn't tell it did.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> When I get this back crap fixed up me and the OL are taking a trip up north some where?I would like to stop by and visit Jerry,Ron maby you and Jim too?If I get close?Red dirt reminds me of Okla. where my Dad was from.Nothing but red dirt roads LOL Hot in the summer and cold as all get out in the winter!Went down to Fla. to vist Mom a couple yrs. ago.Its nice but wouldn't want to live there.Stayed one summer in Fla. with my Aunt when I was 16.That was fun!Worked at my Uncles gas station all that summer.Went to the beach every Sun. with my cousin.Bad part was the heat!!Man it gets so hot in the summer down there!And it rained every single day!But 15 mins. later you couldn't tell it did.



Yeah... Fla is not where I would choose to live...great to visit though especially in late winter!! For quite a few yrs a friend and I would always head down to Daytona for "Bike Week"....Haven't done that since I became a dad...

Jims at least 3-4 hrs from Ron...Ron is 4+hrs from me and Jerry is 8-10 hrs so that right there is a lot of ground to cover!! lol!! Lots to see along the way though!! Up until last yr you could catch a ferry from Bar Harbor, Maine to Yarmouth, NS that cut down on the driving time!! They used to have a big old ship called the "Blue Nose" that was rather slow, about a 6 hr run. Then they replaced that with two different high speed catamarans. Those would hold nearly as many cars and trucks but reduced the ship time down to 2 and a half to three hrs. Who knows they be running again by the time you make it up here, there been a lot of noise about it returning but no go so far.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah... Fla is not where I would choose to live...great to visit though especially in late winter!! For quite a few yrs a friend and I would always head down to Daytona for "Bike Week"....Haven't done that since I became a dad...
> 
> Jims at least 3-4 hrs from Ron...Ron is 4+hrs from me and Jerry is 8-10 hrs so that right there is a lot of ground to cover!! lol!! Lots to see along the way though!! Up until last yr you could catch a ferry from Bar Harbor, Maine to Yarmouth, NS that cut down on the driving time!! They used to have a big old ship called the "Blue Nose" that was rather slow, about a 6 hr run. Then they replaced that with two different high speed catamarans. Those would hold nearly as many cars and trucks but reduced the ship time down to 2 and a half to three hrs. Who knows they be running again by the time you make it up here, there been a lot of noise about it returning but no go so far.


 
Sound like my kind of trip!Planning on a 2 week trip.But when is the big problem?Might be another year or two?I want to see all the sights along the way too!It would be a short visit with everyone just say hi nice to meet you LOL Would like to do some fishing somewhere along the way?Right about this time of year shouldn't be to bad?Scared of what gas will cost by then!!LOL But that wont stop me LOL Just got to do it once!Been all over the USA but not the north east.Or Canada.Went to Daytona bike week once long time ago.WOW thats a party!!!


----------



## tbone75

Storms passed my by.So went to mow some grass.That big yellar mower let me down again!Soon as it cools down try to fix that SOB!AGAIN!May have to go cut the old White mower out of the weeds?Haven't tryed to start it this year.Had to order a belt for the John Deere so its out.This is the worst year I have ever had for lawn mowers?I think I will just plant more trees and forget the grass :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Hi gang. Just checking in. My Dolmar 9010 will be here next week sometime at my dealer's place. Can't wait to see it, can't wait to run it.


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> Hi gang. Just checking in. My Dolmar 9010 will be here next week sometime at my dealer's place. Can't wait to see it, can't wait to run it.


 
Wow, that's a nice saw. Time will probably slow down quite a bit waiting for it. Congratulations!


----------



## Mastermind

We got all the saws back in the shop on the shelves. I had a friend keep them in his barn while I was gone. Quite a job moving them all. I would sure hate to move all of Jerry's.


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind7864 said:


> We got all the saws back in the shop on the shelves. I had a friend keep them in his barn while I was gone. Quite a job moving them all. I would sure hate to move all of Jerry's.


 
I would hate to have to move mine also, 25 -30 at a time is enough, take me 4-5 days to move em all...LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yeah... Fla is not where I would choose to live...great to visit though especially in late winter!! For quite a few yrs a friend and I would always head down to Daytona for "Bike Week"....Haven't done that since I became a dad...
> 
> Jims at least 3-4 hrs from Ron...Ron is 4+hrs from me and Jerry is 8-10 hrs so that right there is a lot of ground to cover!! lol!! Lots to see along the way though!! Up until last yr you could catch a ferry from Bar Harbor, Maine to Yarmouth, NS that cut down on the driving time!! They used to have a big old ship called the "Blue Nose" that was rather slow, about a 6 hr run. Then they replaced that with two different high speed catamarans. Those would hold nearly as many cars and trucks but reduced the ship time down to 2 and a half to three hrs. Who knows they be running again by the time you make it up here, there been a lot of noise about it returning but no go so far.


 

No boat yet , the ferry is out for the time being due to lack of funding (not good for a lot of folks in Yarmouth and Bar Harbor) .
On the lightning theme I heard that a couple in New Brunswick got their car killed while driving by a lightning strike this weekend , they said it was the loudest and brightest thing they ever experienced .


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah it's sad...I was down to Bar Harbor a couple weeks ago and drove by the terminal...weeds and grass growing up through cracks in the parking lot..looking rather unused overall....Those Cats sure did fly though..went to Yarmouth once on each Cat. They rode "funny" at sea but traveled at right around 40 MPH loaded with tractor trailers and cars!! It was always nice when doing a road trip as we would boat over and drive back...no backtracking!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I worked in Yarmouth bringing in their water supply but never rode the ferry from there to Bar Harbor. I am sure it would have been a nice trip. Got the concrete slab poured and finished today for the new garage I am building for my friend in Dartmouth. Didn`t get to run a chainsaw but did run a powertrowel for 3 hrs after we placed the concrete.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> No boat yet , the ferry is out for the time being due to lack of funding (not good for a lot of folks in Yarmouth and Bar Harbor) .
> On the lightning theme I heard that a couple in New Brunswick got their car killed while driving by a lightning strike this weekend , they said it was the loudest and brightest thing they ever experienced .


 
First I ever heard of a car being hit/killed by lightning. The diesel engine in my cape boat stopped once during a big chain lightning burst, the engine glowed an eeerie green for 15-20 seconds , then stopped. I let it sit for a couple mins while I checked it over looking for fire or any electrical shorts, found nothing and it started right up again.


----------



## jimdad07

That's a trip I would like to make some day. I have been into Maine and loved it, but I would like to go much further north. Wouldn't mind hitting the big woods of northern Canada.


----------



## tbone75

Hello guys got some nasty storms brewing around me right now.All them stories you guys been telling got me on edge now LOL But I got a basement so it will be just fine LOL Jim glad to hear you got your saw on the way!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> First I ever heard of a car being hit/killed by lightning. The diesel engine in my cape boat stopped once during a big chain lightning burst, the engine glowed an eeerie green for 15-20 seconds , then stopped. I let it sit for a couple mins while I checked it over looking for fire or any electrical shorts, found nothing and it started right up again.


 
Jerry thats another close call for you!It seems a lot of you guys have way to many close calls!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry thats another close call for you!It seems a lot of you guys have way to many close calls!


 
Guess I lived my life on the edge but never realised it...LOL
Once when dad and I were working in the forge together during a big thunderstorm a house on one side of us was hit and the corner of it was blown clear off, some of the roof also.The power transformers on the opposite side of our place were also blown off the poles. The electrical discharge seemed to follow the power lines over to that house and blew the house apart where the service was attached. Dad had a cold chisel in his hand and it was pulled clean away and stuck in the dirt floor. I was holding a 4 lb striking hammer but it had a wooden handle and I managed to hold onto it but the earth actually acted like a strong magnet trying to snatch/pull the hammer from my hand.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess I lived my life on the edge but never realised it...LOL
> Once when dad and I were working in the forge together during a big thunderstorm a house on one side of us was hit and the corner of it was blown clear off, some of the roof also.The power transformers on the opposite side of our place were also blown off the poles. The electrical discharge seemed to follow the power lines over to that house and blew the house apart where the service was attached. Dad had a cold chisel in his hand and it was pulled clean away and stuck in the dirt floor. I was holding a 4 lb striking hammer but it had a wooden handle and I managed to hold onto it but the earth actually acted like a strong magnet trying to snatch/pull the hammer from my hand.


 
I would have did another John in my pants!


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening John. Having a good day today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think you will really like that 9010 they have gobs of torque and there is a lot more that can be gained from them through porting and a MM.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening John. Having a good day today?


 
Not to bad today.Still haven't got that dang mower running right?Its trying to be a pain!Getting ready for my mental exam tomorrow :hmm3grin2orange: Thought about having a little fun with them.But I better not :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Best of luck on your exam tomorrow John, don`t yank their chain too much. We don`t want to hear you are being held naked in a padded cell...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Best of luck on your exam tomorrow John, don`t yank their chain too much. We don`t want to hear you are being held naked in a padded cell...LOL


 
I don't think I will fool around with them.They may try to keep me :hmm3grin2orange: Still want to know why I need to go through this crap?For a messed up back?


----------



## pioneerguy600

You never know what your case workers want to know about you.


----------



## jimdad07

Mayhaps your messed up back gave you a messed up brain.:msp_mellow:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Mayhaps your messed up back gave you a messed up brain.:msp_mellow:


 
Nah I have always been that way :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hello guys got some nasty storms brewing around me right now.All them stories you guys been telling got me on edge now LOL But I got a basement so it will be just fine LOL Jim glad to hear you got your saw on the way!!



I bet there is John...just got off the phone with my daughter. She's on her way back from FLA and flew from Jacksonville to Detroit said it was the scariest flight of her life!! Heavy turbulence the entire way...seatbelt light on the whole time...lightening all around the plane. They had to sit on the runway until the lightening stopped to get off the plane and she was worried that she couldn't make her connection to Bangor. When she did get off and got to the gate that flight was delayed 45 min. so she's all set. I just checked the weather radar and it real clear sailing from Detroit to Bangor once they get clear of the Detroit weather system.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> I bet there is John...just got off the phone with my daughter. She's on her way back from FLA and flew from Jacksonville to Detroit said it was the scariest flight of her life!! Heavy turbulence the entire way...seatbelt light on the whole time...lightening all around the plane. They had to sit on the runway until the lightening stopped to get off the plane and she was worried that she couldn't make her connection to Bangor. When she did get off and got to the gate that flight was delayed 45 min. so she's all set. I just checked the weather radar and it real clear sailing from Detroit to Bangor once they get clear of the Detroit weather system.


 
That's why I won't fly. I was up in a small plane once and that is the last time. Never ever again. Been a heck of a year for weather being bad. I guess we have to have one every now and then. We still have it pretty good compared to the rest of the world.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I bet there is John...just got off the phone with my daughter. She's on her way back from FLA and flew from Jacksonville to Detroit said it was the scariest flight of her life!! Heavy turbulence the entire way...seatbelt light on the whole time...lightening all around the plane. They had to sit on the runway until the lightening stopped to get off the plane and she was worried that she couldn't make her connection to Bangor. When she did get off and got to the gate that flight was delayed 45 min. so she's all set. I just checked the weather radar and it real clear sailing from Detroit to Bangor once they get clear of the Detroit weather system.


 
It missed me so far?Looked bad for a while there!I flew down to Fla. and back once.Wont get on a plane again!The trip back was just like your daughters!The first time I had ever been on a plane was the flight down.Not bad at all.After that flight back never again!!


----------



## jimdad07

Well guys, have to be up early tomorrow. Have a good one guys. I'll be dreaming of big Dolmars all night. 


Want it..........

Need it...........................



Gotta Have It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Well guys, have to be up early tomorrow. Have a good one guys. I'll be dreaming of big Dolmars all night.
> 
> 
> Want it..........
> 
> Need it...........................
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta Have It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Nite Jim sweet dreams :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

I've flown a fair amount but have lucked out for the most part weatherwise but I gotta have a window seat...just like a dog..I gotta see what's going in on!! The most interesting flight I ever took was from here to Albuquerque. We flew from Chicargo to Denver and then Denver to Albuquerque straight down the "backbone" of the Rockies. Beautiful day all the way...can't even describe how those mountains looked when you can see both sides at the same time all covered with snow etc. Did the Bangor to Detroit flight quite a few times when I worked for US Steel winters rebuilding huge V16 diesels in the 1000 foot ore carriers.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll migth be getting an 064 that needs some work and a 925 that runs from a member here for trade of my 026  I MIGHT! lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me also, you all have a good day tomorrow.
Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I've flown a fair amount but have lucked out for the most part weatherwise but I gotta have a window seat...just like a dog..I gotta see what's going in on!! The most interesting flight I ever took was from here to Albuquerque. We flew from Chicargo to Denver and then Denver to Albuquerque straight down the "backbone" of the Rockies. Beautiful day all the way...can't even describe how those mountains looked when you can see both sides at the same time all covered with snow etc. Did the Bangor to Detroit flight quite a few times when I worked for US Steel winters rebuilding huge V16 diesels in the 1000 foot ore carriers.


 
I would love to see the back bone of the Rockies !!!Been up in he oregon mtns went to crater lake.That is a very amazing place to see!!! Then went into the oregon caves.Loved that too!!! I love going into caves. wife dont care much for it tho.She gets scared LOL One I went to was up at lake erie.You go into this gift shop to find out about the cave.Well they take you around the corner to a door.It opens up to stairs.That is where you go down into the cave.It a earth quake crack your going down into.Very nice place!Its a earth quake crack that people had cleaned out.To use for tourist.Another place I loved is called the hidden sea.Down in Georga.There is a lake inside of a mountain.You go down a tunnel to the boat dock and take rides in glass bottom boats.Very big lake all inside the mountain.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll migth be getting an 064 that needs some work and a 925 that runs from a member here for trade of my 026  I MIGHT! lol


 
I would be interested in that 064!!!


----------



## tbone75

Looks like I need the dogs for a 064 and a air filter too.I think everything is there.Would like to have them before i send it to Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

Well its that time for me.You guys take care.Hope they let me out?If not I will be in that padded room naked!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

I go away and all you guys do is talk weather?

I went into town today for supplies and I spied a jonsred dealer I might have to go back to town and see what he might have laying around

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...Another beautiful morning on the "Rockbound Coast of Maine" No saw work today..gotta get the big boat uncovered and in the shop for bottom paint, motor maintaince/fluid/filter changes and general cleaning.

I am waiting for a Lombard "Little Lightening Super" to show up in the mail. Maybe today. It was considered a parts saw but looks nearly in as good shape as mine. I needed a muffler for a nearly new saw and now will probably have two nearly new saws and only one muffler!!! Better than no muffler at all!!! Have agood day all!!
Hope John makes it back from the shrinks OK!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all. 
John, that 064 has an air leak and needs a new bearing on the clutch side. So im gonna have to split the case. Which will be an experience for me. But i need to learn how to do it.


----------



## Mastermind

Good morning men. I need to mow but with this rain I'll be in the shop today. 

Splitting the case is not a biggie, it is something a feller should learn though. Good luck with it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

mastermind7864 said:


> Good morning men. I need to mow but with this rain I'll be in the shop today.
> 
> Splitting the case is not a biggie, it is something a feller should learn though. Good luck with it.


 
I hope i get this 064, It seems like a good saw. IF i do get it Ill mod the muff make a sweet saw lol.


----------



## caleath

What a bunch of slackers

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> What a bunch of slackers
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Look whos talking! The BIG slacker himself :hmm3grin2orange: Out in the mtns. playing with kids LOL And having a good time I bet!Everyone else slaving away


----------



## tbone75

They didn't keep me?I guess they were full up?The Dr. oked me for the zapper?Still have no idea why hes the one to ok it?So maby in another month I will get it put in?What a wasted day!!! Now back to that POS cub mower.And hope to finish this knife so I can get started on RandyMacs knife. Hope everyones having a good day?You bunch of slackers


----------



## tbone75

Got my P52s today!Going to need more parts but its a good start.P&Cs are both good 1 case has an av ear mount broke but the other is fine shape.I LIKE it!!! Can't wait to hear it run!Need a starter,brake handle & ? Don't have time to tear into them yet.But very soon!May have to start looking for a P62 now LOL No hurry in that... Jerry its all you fault!! :hmm3grin2orange: Seen that pic of yours and that was that!CAD at its finest! I already lost count of my saws?


----------



## tbone75

I guess I shouldn't call you guys slackers.I know your all out busting your butts working :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I wasn't slaking , I picked up a new to me big saw with some stuff attached to it !


----------



## dancan

Now I'm slaking !


----------



## RandyMac

Pretty tough act to follow.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys. Rain here all day. Having a nice evening with my kids. My wife and her mom are out grocery shopping. It looks like Friday for my new family member. I can't stop thinking about that saw.


----------



## jimdad07

Dang Randy, that looks great! Did you restore it?


----------



## jimdad07

Want it:msp_sad:


----------



## jimdad07

Need it :msp_smile:


----------



## jimdad07

GOTTA HAVE IT :msp_scared:


----------



## RandyMac

Should we be getting a towel for you Jim?


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> Pretty tough act to follow.


 
Nice !
Here's my latest .






Not as sexy but it will split wood after it cuts it .


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> Hello guys. Rain here all day. Having a nice evening with my kids. My wife and her mom are out grocery shopping. It looks like Friday for my new family member. I can't stop thinking about that saw.


 
Waiting isn't easy, it'll be worth it though. You've got me anxiously awaiting it's arrival too.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Should we be getting a towel for you Jim?


 
I think he needs one.:msp_drool:


----------



## pioneerguy600

No saws for me again today, mostly cut out and replace plumbing drain pipe system in the house I am renovating. Concrete for the garage turned out real nice, will start building the walls tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No saws for me again today, mostly cut out and replace plumbing drain pipe system in the house I am renovating. Concrete for the garage turned out real nice, will start building the walls tomorrow.


 
Busy as always Jerry LOL Sounds like the house is going right along.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Busy as always Jerry LOL Sounds like the house is going right along.


 
We are moving right along. I seen the picts of your P 52`s, they need some work but that makes them even more fun.


----------



## jimdad07

Sounds like you will have that house done in no time. I am DONE at my BIL's house, that it a good feeling....





Dolmar 9010


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Sounds like you will have that house done in no time. I am DONE at my BIL's house, that it a good feeling....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolmar 9010


 
It will run its course,the owners are still stripping out the kitchen including the floor upstairs. I will have the whole basement ready for drywall by the first of next week.

Waiting to see your 9010.


----------



## caleath

Just sitting here enjoying the weather jim that saw will be nice


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are moving right along. I seen the picts of your P 52`s, they need some work but that makes them even more fun.


 
They need work but i got time LOL Finding parts could take a while?But I like it so that what matters.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Just sitting here enjoying the weather jim that saw will be nice


 
SLACKER!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff I am happy to see you are having a good time. John is keeping the thread moving right along while you are gone. BTW, I am watching a series I just found on Youtube you guys might be interest in. Here's the first in the series:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmLcm9mtqPw&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They need work but i got time LOL Finding parts could take a while?But I like it so that what matters.


 
Out of all the saws I have, the project saws are the ones I have the most fun with. Restoring an older saw with broken and missing parts is the more satisfying of all the saw work I have done.


----------



## tbone75

Got to tuck in the OL be back soon


----------



## jimdad07

My OL won't let me tuck her in any more, she thinks all I want to do is "tuck it in".

Got sucked right in to this Off-Grid Homestead project. I love that kind of thing.


----------



## jimdad07

Dolmar


----------



## pioneerguy600

Posting has stalled on this thread, whats up?
Huskies suck and Macs are yellow!!


----------



## jimdad07

I can't speak for everyone else, but I got sucked right in to this "Off Grid Homestead" videos. I have been checking in between the videos. I'll have plenty to yak about soon I hope. A guy from Germany really wants that PP415, Mary told him that she will ship to Germany. Kind of hope the guy wins it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I can't speak for everyone else, but I got sucked right in to this "Off Grid Homestead" videos. I have been checking in between the videos. I'll have plenty to yak about soon I hope. A guy from Germany really wants that PP415, Mary told him that she will ship to Germany. Kind of hope the guy wins it.


 

Currently sitting at $314.09.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Posting has stalled on this thread, whats up?
> Huskies suck and Macs are yellow!!


 
Been a while for that on here :msp_biggrin: And stihls make Ron barf :msp_biggrin: BTW where is Ron????


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Currently sitting at $314.09.


 
You got it Jerry. A lot of the time, they will sit at the same price for days. There are over 30 people watching it. I think the price will go up pretty good tomorrow, which is the last day of the auction. The 044 went to $455 within a day of putting it on. The bar in the video was a little long for the saw, but it pulls it pretty well. Not something I would want to run on her all the time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Been a while for that on here :msp_biggrin: And stihls make Ron barf :msp_biggrin: BTW where is Ron????


 
I think his new job has him all tied up...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think his new job has him all tied up...LOL


 
You think he's working on mostly Stihls?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You got it Jerry. A lot of the time, they will sit at the same price for days. There are over 30 people watching it. I think the price will go up pretty good tomorrow, which is the last day of the auction. The 044 went to $455 within a day of putting it on. The bar in the video was a little long for the saw, but it pulls it pretty well. Not something I would want to run on her all the time.


 
Ebay auctions are won in the last few seconds of the auction when all the snipe bids register.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ebay auctions are won in the last few seconds of the auction when all the snipe bids register.


 
Thank God for that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You think he's working on mostly Stihls?


 
Likely,.. they make him so sick all day that he can`t recover enough to get on here and post.


----------



## tbone75

Hope to finish this knife tomorrow?Its close just needs some polishing now.


----------



## jimdad07

I think it's because he secretly loves them but does not want to tell anyone. Guess you could say he's still in the closet holing onto a MS290.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Thank God for that.


 
Makes it more interesting if the price is driven up before the end of the auction but usually the highest snipe bid likely placed many hours or even days before will win the auction.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Likely,.. they make him so sick all day that he can`t recover enough to get on here and post.


 
Just what I was thinking :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hope to finish this knife tomorrow?Its close just needs some polishing now.


 
Can`t wait to see it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I think it's because he secretly loves them but does not want to tell anyone. Guess you could say he's still in the closet holing onto a MS290.


 
He loves them a lot more than he will admit.


----------



## tbone75

This zebra wood is looking good!Can't wait to see it shined up!


----------



## tbone75

Got to get these knives done so I can get back to my saws. Got piles of them to work on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This zebra wood is looking good!Can't wait to see it shined up!


 
Bet the contrast is quite striking.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bet the contrast is quite striking.


 
Not sure why its called zebra?Its tan and brown streaked?And hard as a rock! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sounds just right for knife handles.


----------



## jimdad07

That is going to be a fine looking knife. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in,..long day tomorrow...Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

The purple heart is about the same hard wise.Purple heart got me 8 stiches in my little finger a couple yrs. ago. LOL Knife flipped over in my vice and hit me.That hurt a little LOL.But just part of making knives I get cut LOL Got bit by the grinder a couple times too!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in,..long day tomorrow...Nytol.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Jerry. About that time for me as well. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good night Jerry. About that time for me as well. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


 
Yep time for me too.Later guys


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All......looks like a damp one here today.... Boat work for me today...got to sling the big boat and lift it off the trailer and set on the stands and level it up, so I can paint the bottom. Need to raise the waterline about an inch and a half all the way around.

Still waiting on that little Lombard...

That's about the nicest top cover I ever seen on a 621, Randy. The whole saw looks real good...needs a few bits here and there, but real clean and pretty good paint. I do have a question though, what's with the rear AV mount above the clutch cover?? Looks like some extra hardware there.


----------



## roncoinc

Have i ever been busy..........

last night was second night in a row was out delivering wood until 8pm.
yestday had to go early to court with a friend,that took awhile,then pick up some scrap metal with the dump to get it gone from a friends yard and leave it all at my place so we could have the truck to deliver the wood..
the scap i should load and turn in after i get off work today.
got a couple of my own customers saws to take care of and one i should have back today.hope it dont need much for parts.
should get a good 12 hours in this week at the shop 
that will pay for the carb and detent kit for the valve for my wood splitter it needs.. i should be splitting all weekend,needs to be done so it can dry for next year.i like my wood to see two summers split.
Have somebody giving me a 20 foot camper trailer for storage,that should get me some room back in the shop 
to much going on...


----------



## Cantdog

Figured you had a bunch going on......don't forget......you were going to send me some pix of red junk....no rush though..just thought I'd remind you..glad your job(S) is/are going well!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Figured you had a bunch going on......don't forget......you were going to send me some pix of red junk....no rush though..just thought I'd remind you..glad your job(S) is/are going well!!


 
yeh,pix,made a note of it,sits along with a load of other notes on the desk !!
have to order some parts for an 020avp so i can get the stinky little thing out of the shop


----------



## RandyMac

Its a bit of metal strap, maybe to limit AV movement. The top is repainted, a fair job of it. It wasn't clean, it was covered, inside and out, with sawdust. I think the last thing it cut was dry Spruce, a very fine fuzzy dust. I have the muffler bolts soaking in WD40, they are rusty, don't want them to snap, they look of a small diamemter. It pulls over nice, with more cleaning and some fiddling, it should do good. 
What do you know about the chainbrake? The handle is loose, won't "lock" open, there is an adjustment, but that won't remove all the slack. Could be a spring missing.
The 621 adds red to the green, blue and yellow 3.5 cid saws. Gotta keep an eye on the little ones, always underfoot.


----------



## Cantdog

Randy I don't know to much about those. (as in how fix/adjust them) I do know that they were a dealer installed item (Extra) I do have a couple kicking around and there seems to be a couple of variants. I have one on an 80 that has a kill switch wired into it...it doesn't lock in position either and I don't know if it ever did or if it's just worn. You pull the handle back and it sorta stops the chain but does kill the motor too...rather a pain sometimes. It seems that the "spring" is supplied by a stack of wavy washers on the shaft that runs to the clutch drum. It may well be the addition or subtraction of washers that is the adjustment as the shoe that contacts the drum wears. I have some newer ones that lock in position like any modern break but don't have or ever had the kill switch feature. I'll look around and see what I can come with for a little more "hands on" info.. a neat thing and one of the earliest chain breaks offered on any saw I believe but rather prehistoric in use and by design only half worked at best. Not much surface area and pretty hard on the clutch drum bearing as well as it applied force from only one tiny portion of the total diameter and only in one direction.


----------



## tbone75

Wet one here today.Hope to get some shop work done?And knife work too!Got my BIL weedeater tore apart.Just the carb.Its a mess inside.Running it through the sonic cleaner trying to clean it out?Glad to hear Rons doing OK!Hope you all are having a good day!


----------



## tbone75

Almost noon and I still can't get the body moving!That road trip yesterday must be why?Getting a bit POed about it!Got so much I want to do and just can't get going.This crap is starting to wear on me!I just hate this setting around crap!Sorry for whining just had to let a little out.:hmm3grin2orange: You guys take care of yourselves!You don't want this crap!


----------



## caleath

Hang in there t bone beautifull day in Arkansas. Had a racoon visitor last night. I might get a chance to get to town later.

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Almost noon and I still can't get the body moving!That road trip yesterday must be why?Getting a bit POed about it!Got so much I want to do and just can't get going.This crap is starting to wear on me!I just hate this setting around crap!Sorry for whining just had to let a little out.:hmm3grin2orange: You guys take care of yourselves!You don't want this crap!



You're most likely right John..riding in a car for 300 miles never helped me when my back has been out so I'm sure in your situation it would be even worse. It's good you got the OK on your zapper!! That will not make everything perfect but should offer at least relief from the pain....


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Hang in there t bone beautifull day in Arkansas. Had a racoon visitor last night. I might get a chance to get to town later.
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
You should have got that coon for dinner tonight :hmm3grin2orange: Now go to town and bring back some saws!I need some parts for this P52!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You're most likely right John..riding in a car for 300 miles never helped me when my back has been out so I'm sure in your situation it would be even worse. It's good you got the OK on your zapper!! That will not make everything perfect but should offer at least relief from the pain....


 
To bad I got to wait till Aug. to get it put in.Starting to move a little better now!Haven't done the first dam thing today!I just hate wasting daylight LOL I just hope it works enough to get some wood cut.Got a pile of logs I drug up out of the woods last year.And a few more to drop yet.Plus the truck I need to fix up.And the brakes on the vette so my wife will be happy LOL And the huge pile of saws I have collected this year ect.ect.ect. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

OK....This is for Randy...conserning your chain brake on the 621. I have been on a mission to determine how and why these work. I have learned much that I didn't know before...First the chain brake on the 621, 80, 801 and 90 are quite different in design from the other Jonsereds of the same era. The brake system for the 49sp, 50, 51, 52/52E, 66E and 70E were designed to lock in the brake "on" position much like the more modern band systems. The type for the 621 etc. did not...when the handle is pushed forward it pushes down on the brake shoe and also grounds out the ign. Randy you will note, looking down at the base of the flag handle that the handle is not mounted to the brake on the case but is mounted to the AV/ top handle mount above the clutch cover. This isolates the flag from ground as even when pushed forward and contacting the plunger, the plunger and shoe are mounted in a plastic housing so the whole system is not grounded..... UNTIL... the metal shoe contacts the clutch drum and ground is completed...ign off. I don't know if the wiring is intact to this on your saw or not but I did notice that you are missing the kill switch...if you want this feature to work you will need to aquire a stock Jonsereds kill switch as they all have two connections points on the back of the switch and of course to be "proper", "correct" and "dignified"!! Also the extra tab we talked about earlier, on the rear AV mount must not ground the handle. So really the "flopping" flag is probably pretty much the way it should be as it is not designed to lock...it's supposed to flop forward and back until the lever hits the plunger. Side to side slop is just wear and if it is severe you can probably bush it if you think it's to much. Some of the flop is the AV mounts themselves as well.


----------



## RandyMac

Oh boy!
Thank you Robin.
I will take a closer look at it, probably get used to having the handle hang loose.
The switch, can it be replaced with another two pole switch?
I did notice that the AV bushings are shot, are they available?
I'll have time on Saturday to pull the muffler, I'm just guessing by how
it pulls over, that the P&C are ok.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Oh boy!
> Thank you Robin.
> I will take a closer look at it, probably get used to having the handle hang loose.
> The switch, can it be replaced with another two pole switch?
> I did notice that the AV bushings are shot, are they available?
> I'll have time on Saturday to pull the muffler, I'm just guessing by how
> it pulls over, that the P&C are ok.


 
The switch would be best replaced with any stock early Jonsereds switch as they have two connections but are gounded by the switch body They are quite short as well and quite specific to Jonsereds and can be found. You really don't want to be laughed at for having a radio shack toggle switch hanging out there like a sore thumb do you??? LOLOL!!!!

AV rubbers are harder and harded to find NOS but you can usually find some good used ones on E-bay...

Yeah these saws are pretty high comp if in good order..like 200-235 or so.. Their high dome piston makes quite a difference compared to the flatops you see in most saws. 621 is kind of an odd duck in the Jonsereds world. an excellent saw and arguably perhaps the best saw they ever built. But odd in that not so many parts for them also fit other saws..some but not as many as some of the other models.


----------



## tbone75

Wow if I ever get a jred I know who to ask!Very good info there!


----------



## roncoinc

Wow John ! i can understand the complaining but it wouldnt take much if you put on a dress and whined a little more to think you where a Stihl lover !! there you go,,  put on white socks with sandals and shorts and a polo shirt and go get a job at the stihl dealership !! oh,dont forget a slightly limp wrist 
I should talk,,i had to get DEEP into the creamsickle pile today to find some AV mounts and hardware for an 020avp,,all it needs to get it gone from my shop ! washed my hands severial times but still feel funny..
shop owner gave me a good deal,$2 for what i needed,cant complain about that 
did manage to make the junkyard run today,,$190 worth..found out the dump truck gets SIX miles per gallon !!!!
looks like it's been another 12 hr day today for me  gotta get back to being retarded,,working is to much work ..
fix saws in my shop tomorrow and get them out,then wood delivery,then,,,,,,,,,, oh yeh,pull parts and take pix and go crazy trying to get everything done !
Jim get his saw yet ????????????????????????????????? them red german made saws are the cat's meow for sure..i think i have about 20 of em..
oh yeh,,somebody went into the dealership yestday while i was out wanting an old pioneer fixed up,,owner gave them my phone number..could be a fun job 
still to much going on for me to keep up,,need xanax !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

Seems i'm to early ?
Cliff on vaca camping having fun..
John fighting with lawnmowers 
Randy going red ?
Jerry putting in 14 hr days still.
Robin painting boats.
Jacob lost agian.
Ron to tired to remember everybody so he's going to get between the sheets with a book and try starting out again in the morning


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Ron sounds like you've got quite a few irons in the fire!! Relax...good cool night to curl up with a book!!


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Ron. Good to see you on here the same time I am. My saw should be here within the next day or so. My dealer, Stan, said it should take around three days to ship to his shop from Georgia. As you can see I cannot wait to have it. My shop is starting to get a Dolmar lean to it. I am down to one Stihl and thinking very hard on possibly trading that one. Not sure yet on that though, I do like that one but I also like a certain Sachs Dolmar that someone has an awful lot too.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## jimdad07

You take nice pictures Randy. Looks real good.


----------



## tbone75

Rons being hard on me :hmm3grin2orange: It seems you got a little to much going on up there Ron?LOLSo does everybody else!But its that time of year.I am done whining for today LOL Can't tell about tomorrow?But I am feeling a little better.Still running that carb for the stihl weed eater for my BIL.Man what a mess!No knife work today at all.So far?The days not over yet!Hope to finish it tomorrow?Got to get some pics on here LOL


----------



## jimdad07

19 minutes left in the 044 auction, I just need one more dollar to break the reserve, hope it happens. About 45 minutes left in the 415 auction, that one hasn't moved much since the first day, but there are over thirty people watching it.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> 19 minutes left in the 044 auction, I just need one more dollar to break the reserve, hope it happens. About 45 minutes left in the 415 auction, that one hasn't moved much since the first day, but there are over thirty people watching it.


 
I hope you get it Jim?Bet you do! My nephew is here BRB


----------



## caleath

I cant believe it jim you arent listning to your inner cliff.....so dissapointed.



Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I cant believe it jim you arent listning to your inner cliff.....so dissapointed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Maybe not Cliff, but my inner Jim is screaming right now: WANT IT!

Need it!!

*GOTTA HAVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Maybe not Cliff, but my inner Jim is screaming right now: WANT IT!
> 
> Need it!!
> 
> *GOTTA HAVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
Get him Jim :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got to lay down for a bit.Might be back?You guys have a good one!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 415 just didn`t garner much interest, I was surprised that there were no snipe bids.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 415 just didn`t garner much interest, I was surprised that there were no snipe bids.


 
A guy tried to snipe bid, he just missed it. I was just about ready to cry and throw a fit like my 2-year-old daughter. Mary re-listed it with a buy it now or best offer. I think the guy who tried to bid on it is a member on this site, his user name on ebay is blewsmoke. The 044 missed the reserve by $1.00. She made the second chance offer to that guy, hopefully he comes through. I am not worried about the 044, they are a hot ticket right now and mine is ported. I think I could have made the video better if I had tuned the saw a little better and taken the rakers down just a tad on the chain. Live and learn. My main problem now is that my dealer has a very expensive saw coming for me. Good thing I have a side job coming up early this week.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hope you have better luck this time around.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hope you have better luck this time around.


 
Me too, that's why they say don't count your chickens before they hatch.


----------



## jimdad07

Where did you go Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sorry Jim, cleaning out the PM box. Got to head off to bed early, Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

I'm back LOL had to rest the back a little.Jim I sure hope things work out on your saws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry Jim, cleaning out the PM box. Got to head off to bed early, Nytol.


 
Nite Jerry.Take care


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Jerry. It will work out just fine John, the 044 was up to $455.00, it needed on more dollar to clear the reserve. I am hoping that the highest bidder still wants it at that price. They give you a chance to make second chance offer. As long as that guy picks it up I will be fine. If he doesn't, then I have some serious scrambling to do to come up with the cash. I think I can make it work.


----------



## tbone75

Had some mail order trees show up today.Got them planted and more flowers planted.So toady wasen't a total loss.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good night Jerry. It will work out just fine John, the 044 was up to $455.00, it needed on more dollar to clear the reserve. I am hoping that the highest bidder still wants it at that price. They give you a chance to make second chance offer. As long as that guy picks it up I will be fine. If he doesn't, then I have some serious scrambling to do to come up with the cash. I think I can make it work.


 
I got a good feeling it will work out just fine for you.You can always relist it.I have never sold anything on fleabay.


----------



## jimdad07

I am sure it will work out just fine. She relisted the 415 and there are already 2 watchers in less than an hour.


----------



## tbone75

I have been thinking about listing some of these craftsman/poulans I have on there just to make some room.Just little cheap saws.LOL


----------



## jimdad07

It's not a bad idea. It's a good way to raise money to buy more saws. I was thinking of selling one of my kidneys tomorrow to raise the money for the 9010.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It's not a bad idea. It's a good way to raise money to buy more saws. I was thinking of selling one of my kidneys tomorrow to raise the money for the 9010.


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Now your starting to loose it :hmm3grin2orange: And they sent me to the shrink?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Now your starting to loose it :hmm3grin2orange: And they sent me to the shrink?:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I lost it about two hours ago. Thought I was going to throw up. Messages are still coming in on the 415 saying that people missed the end of the auction. Doesn't anyone keep track of these things?:bang:


----------



## tbone75

I could just use the room for better saws LOL I gave 2 of them away in the last week.Son in-law needed one so I gave him a poulan black hawk LOL Now he wont ask to borrow one!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I lost it about two hours ago. Thought I was going to throw up. Messages are still coming in on the 415 saying that people missed the end of the auction. Doesn't anyone keep track of these things?:bang:


 
See they still want it!


----------



## jimdad07

My wife had to talk me down from the roof.


----------



## tbone75

I bet your dealer wouldn't mind holding the saw for a few extra days.It don't make you feel any better but?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> My wife had to talk me down from the roof.


 
You need a xanax!Just don't fart!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I bet your dealer wouldn't mind holding the saw for a few extra days.It don't make you feel any better but?


 
I should take a xanax. I don't think Stan will mind too much. More I was kind of dumb about it. I should have waited to have him order the saw but those other two saws were close enough to what I needed to where I would have been able to pay for the saw right then. Not sure what happened. It is almost like there isn't anyone on fleabay tonight. I haven't had a beer since last year, not because I have gone dry just haven't had time or the urge, feel like it right now.


----------



## tbone75

Don't let it get to you.You know it will work itself out.May take a couple extra days?You got plenty of time.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Don't let it get to you.You know it will work itself out.May take a couple extra days?You got plenty of time.


 
You be making me feel better John. I get hyper at times. Worse than one of my kids if the plan gets changed. That said, I have to head to bed. Thanks John have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You be making me feel better John. I get hyper at times. Worse than one of my kids if the plan gets changed. That said, I have to head to bed. Thanks John have a good day tomorrow.


 
Nite Jim.RELAX!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

Kinda dull at this hour. Where are the Aussies?


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Kinda dull at this hour. Where are the Aussies?



They be partying right about now!!! How you doing Randy?? Hope I didn't scare you to death with that long winded explanation on the CBs but I had just taken a couple 80s and 621s apart to understand how that halfazzed contraption actually worked. I have detailed shop IPLs and shop service manuals that show in great detail how to set up and adjust the CB systems on the other type. I have the same IPLs for the all the saws this type fits too, but they do not show these CBs in any of them. So I had to "touch and understand" in oder to get you any info. You might be able to setup some kind of spring to keep the handle ahead on the plunger and not flop loosely about as it does. I do have one place left to look as I have a bunch of service bulletins that cover updates and options and may well find something in there. I'll let you know if I do.


----------



## RandyMac

You did a heck of a job, I will understand it better when I have the little guy in my hands.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> You did a heck of a job, I will understand it better when I have the little guy in my hands.


 
Yes you will...it's quite simple really......maybe a little to simple!!!LOL!!


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys.


----------



## RandyMac

Simple is good, my brain shuts off when there are too many parts.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning guys.



Morning Jim...a good night's sleep help your blood preassure any??LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> You did a heck of a job, I will understand it better when I have the little guy in my hands.



It was good for me to do as I was previously unclear as to the different types. None of my older running Jonsereds have either type of CB. So it was time for me to educate myself on these as it had been on my mind for a while. I kinda killed two birds with one stone as I was on another thread discussing the other type with Chris J at the same time so was able to understand both systems and render help/advise on both topics at once!!LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

Mornin all,, hope everybody all good and relaxed now 
I cant believe i spent so much time horizontal last nite !! been up almost three hours now and should be ready to start on my list soon LOL ! like the list ever gets done ! have a wood delivery today,in the rain,but i dont have to load it.. all this rain doing the garden good but limit's outdoor stuff.


----------



## RandyMac

Dang, its still pouring? We haven't had real rain in two weeks, maybe summer is here.


----------



## tbone75

Morning everyone hope to get something done today?If not well to bad LOL Its raining again so should get some shop time.Hope to finish this knife!I am sure I will and get that weedeater out of my way.


----------



## caleath

Last day in camp, scout olympics today. We head home in the am.

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Last day in camp, scout olympics today. We head home in the am.
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Bet your ready to get home Cliff.You having a good time?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Bet your ready to get home Cliff.You having a good time?


 
I have had worse

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## caleath

Sitting at a lodge at the top of the moutain. What a sight.

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Sitting here under a boat...looking up at the entire bottom of the hull I have to now paint...What a sight!!!!??


----------



## tbone75

I think Cliff got the better view :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Sitting at a lodge at the top of the moutain. What a sight.
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Nothing like the view from the top!Have a safe trip home to the heat.LOL Didn't want you to forget where you came from :hmm3grin2orange: Sorry couldn't help myself :hmm3grin2orange: Its a little to hot where you live!


----------



## tbone75

Feeling a little better today!Got that weed whacker going.Ran that carb through the sonic cleaner about 20 cycles!But it works great now! Got some sealer on the knife handle today too!Polish it tomorrow and show it off!Get the sheath made and its off to Ron.LOL And he better use it!! I want to know how it holds up?I like that blade seems to be good stuff.May make some more of them?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hope you all had a good day,,..I did,..weather was very nice and cooperative. Due to our postal strike continuing and tieing up all the mail deliveries I had to spend the afternoon personally picking up stuff that should have come through the mail.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope you all had a good day,,..I did,..weather was very nice and cooperative. Due to our postal strike continuing and tieing up all the mail deliveries I had to spend the afternoon personally picking up stuff that should have come through the mail.


 
Darn I heard that strike was over.Its ok I still haven't got this saw ready to mail LOL


----------



## tbone75

Eating good tonight.Steaks on the grill and fresh stuff out of the garden!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Darn I heard that strike was over.Its ok I still haven't got this saw ready to mail LOL


 
Nope,its still dragging on and the goverment has or is about to in troduce back to work legislation but the union has stated it might tell to go f--- themselves.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am forced to eat black forest ham,pineapple and mashed taters with a side of peas,carrots and green beans...:msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am forced to eat black forest ham,pineapple and mashed taters with a side of peas,carrots and green beans...:msp_sad:


 
Whats bad about that?Sounds darn good!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I guess its not so bad but was hopeing to fire up the barbie and slather sauce over something...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys. Things are looking better toady. A guy at work asked to buy my 044, he picks it up Sunday. I have had another offer on my PP 415, but it was very low. I think people see that Poulan Pro written on the saw and think box store. It's a shame what Electrolux did to that brand name. I think if someone who really knows saws comes along, I think it will go pretty decent. Listed it again through the weekend.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening guys. Things are looking better toady. A guy at work asked to buy my 044, he picks it up Sunday. I have had another offer on my PP 415, but it was very low. I think people see that Poulan Pro written on the saw and think box store. It's a shame what Electrolux did to that brand name. I think if someone who really knows saws comes along, I think it will go pretty decent. Listed it again through the weekend.


 
See things are looking up Jim.BP down yet?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I guess its not so bad but was hopeing to fire up the barbie and slather sauce over something...LOL


 
Can't blame you for that! I am so stuffed right now!Not trying to rub it in but that was some good eating!


----------



## jimdad07

Started going down a little after I fell asleep I bet. Not too bad right now, things are looking up. I just listed the 415 in the classifieds here for less than fleabay. We will see what happens. At least I have come up with half of the payment and I have a good side job coming this week so it will work out just fine. I wasn't even this nervous for the birth of my children. CAD is a terrible thing.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Started going down a little after I fell asleep I bet. Not too bad right now, things are looking up. I just listed the 415 in the classifieds here for less than fleabay. We will see what happens. At least I have come up with half of the payment and I have a good side job coming this week so it will work out just fine. I wasn't even this nervous for the birth of my children. CAD is a terrible thing.


 
You want to go visit my shrink :hmm3grin2orange: He won't cure your CAD.But he might lock you up :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You want to go visit my shrink :hmm3grin2orange: He won't cure your CAD.But he might lock you up :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Then lock me up in a cell made of wood and I'll cut myself out with my new Dolmar 9010.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Then lock me up in a cell made of wood and I'll cut myself out with my new Dolmar 9010.


 
Jerry told me they strip you naked and put you in a rubber room?I didn't ask how he knows? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jerry told me they strip you naked and put you in a rubber room?I didn't ask how he knows? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I think Jerry was talking about his cleansing procedure.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I think Jerry was talking about his cleansing procedure.


 
I don't want to know any more :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Husky suck when you have to change chains and bars .


----------



## tbone75

Here we go Husky bashing :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Husky suck when you have to change chains and bars .


 
No Dan,..Huskies just plain suck!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry told me they strip you naked and put you in a rubber room?I didn't ask how he knows? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
You wanna know how I know,...I built 3 of those facilities over the years..LOL.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Simple is good, my brain shuts off when there are too many parts.


 
Wadda you do when you get in the shower and have to wash all them parts ???
forget where you were and start over several times ?? two arms.two legs,head and torso,, six parts ?? 
go clockwise,easier to keep track


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You wanna know how I know,...I built 3 of those facilities over the years..LOL.


 
So you do know all the ins and outs of the nut house


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I think Jerry was talking about his cleansing procedure.


 
Not quite but I have to admit that cleansing was a lot more fun than I thought it was going to be, guess the 14 female companions made it so.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> So you do know all the ins and outs of the nut house


 
You could say I have the inside tract.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not quite but I have to admit that cleansing was a lot more fun than I thought it was going to be, guess the 14 female companions made it so.


 
So you were in a rubber room naked with 14 women!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> So you were in a rubber room naked with 14 women!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
It was a type of Yurt made of birch saplings covered with rubber tarpoulins, yes.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Eating good tonight.Steaks on the grill and fresh stuff out of the garden!


 
I got paid yestday so had company over tonite for supper 
changed the oil in the deep fryer and had french fries,,thawed out some gulf of maine shrimp i had frozen and a milk and egg wash and some panko and in the fryer too..
home made coleslaw and tater salad and marinated sirloin tips on the grill..
everybody left fat and happy


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I got paid yestday so had company over tonite for supper
> changed the oil in the deep fryer and had french fries,,thawed out some gulf of maine shrimp i had frozen and a milk and egg wash and some panko and in the fryer too..
> home made coleslaw and tater salad and marinated sirloin tips on the grill..
> everybody left fat and happy


 
Way to go Ron!! great way to end a long hard week.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got paid yestday so had company over tonite for supper
> changed the oil in the deep fryer and had french fries,,thawed out some gulf of maine shrimp i had frozen and a milk and egg wash and some panko and in the fryer too..
> home made coleslaw and tater salad and marinated sirloin tips on the grill..
> everybody left fat and happy


 
Sounds good.But skip the shrimp.YUK! Can't stand them things!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good.But skip the shrimp.YUK! Can't stand them things!


 
They are just a smaller version of the bottom dwelling sea bugs.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was a type of Yurt made of birch saplings covered with rubber tarpoulins, yes.


 
Notice you didn't say you all weren't naked


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are just a smaller version of the bottom dwelling sea bugs.


 
Hope they don't taste the same?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Notice you didn't say you all weren't naked


 
I aint tellin.


----------



## roncoinc

Oh man,,about to fall asleep in my chair...
did get to do up a makita dcs540 today,,54 cc saw,,18in,3/8..50 on it.
smaller than a dolmar ps510,50cc job.. 
what a nicely made unit,snappy and responsive and likes the wood 
amazing what a good german engineer can do with a chainsaw 
and the paint dont fade !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hope they don't taste the same?


 
They both taste rich but not exactly the same. You mean to tell me that you`re not bubba from Forest Gump??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,about to fall asleep in my chair...
> did get to do up a makita dcs540 today,,54 cc saw,,18in,3/8..50 on it.
> smaller than a dolmar ps510,50cc job..
> what a nicely made unit,snappy and responsive and likes the wood
> amazing what a good german engineer can do with a chainsaw
> and the paint dont fade !!


 
Simply amazing,...who woulda thought.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They both taste rich but not exactly the same. You meant to tell me that you`re not bubba from Forest Gump??


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Nope I aint Bubba.I don't like shrimp!Tryed it about every way they fix it.YUK!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Simply amazing,...who woulda thought.


 
A couple more weeks working On Stihls and he will love them too!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A couple more weeks working On Stihls and he will love them too!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
He already loves them, just can`t come out and say so...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are just a smaller version of the bottom dwelling sea bugs.


 
Dunno if shrimp and lobstah are related ??
I have to say nothing taste like our gulf of maine shrimp,,fourtunatelly they are to fragile and hard to ship so we get to keep them all to ourselves at about 50 cents and less a pound !! if you know a fisherman they will usually give you a few pounds but i get them by the "tote" , holds 80 lbs. have to take care of them right away because they dont hold well.. that crap they sell in the stores has nothing in common taste wise as our shrimp 
only problem is season opens in december and runs untill quota is met.. so COLD weather doins with em aint much fun 
at the heigth of the season they carry a LOT of roe and that is my favorite part !!
confusing critters they are,,only living thing i know of that can change sex on the way to the spawning grounds !!
funny how every one caught is female ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Way to go Ron!! great way to end a long hard week.


 
Jerry,,the days are running on for me now,,thot today was satday...
i cant keep track and dont have a need to..
everyday the same except some it rains and some sunshine


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dunno if shrimp and lobstah are related ??
> I have to say nothing taste like our gulf of maine shrimp,,fourtunatelly they are to fragile and hard to ship so we get to keep them all to ourselves at about 50 cents and less a pound !! if you know a fisherman they will usually give you a few pounds but i get them by the "tote" , holds 80 lbs. have to take care of them right away because they dont hold well.. that crap they sell in the stores has nothing in common taste wise as our shrimp
> only problem is season opens in december and runs untill quota is met.. so COLD weather doins with em aint much fun
> at the heigth of the season they carry a LOT of roe and that is my favorite part !!
> confusing critters they are,,only living thing i know of that can change sex on the way to the spawning grounds !!
> funny how every one caught is female ??


 
They make good catfish bait!Must be the smell LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> He already loves them, just can`t come out and say so...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
You know you are just on the borderline of getting a complimentary subscription to Husqvarna lovers news letter ???


----------



## tbone75

Never had much real sea food.Most just whats in the store.I did catch some fish in Fla. Grouper.That was some awesome fish to eat!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good.But skip the shrimp.YUK! Can't stand them things!


 
John,,if you tasted THESE shrimp you wouldnt say that..
like i said,these arent even the same flavor as the crap you buy in the store..
these are like eating a sweet piece of candy..
the taste differance is a world apart..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Dunno if shrimp and lobstah are related ??
> I have to say nothing taste like our gulf of maine shrimp,,fourtunatelly they are to fragile and hard to ship so we get to keep them all to ourselves at about 50 cents and less a pound !! if you know a fisherman they will usually give you a few pounds but i get them by the "tote" , holds 80 lbs. have to take care of them right away because they dont hold well.. that crap they sell in the stores has nothing in common taste wise as our shrimp
> only problem is season opens in december and runs untill quota is met.. so COLD weather doins with em aint much fun
> at the heigth of the season they carry a LOT of roe and that is my favorite part !!
> confusing critters they are,,only living thing i know of that can change sex on the way to the spawning grounds !!
> funny how every one caught is female ??


 
Not sure if they are related either but they look similar, they sure taste good to me. All shellfish need to come from cold water to suit my taste.


----------



## roncoinc

Time to turn into a pumpkin !!
be nice if the boss gave me creamsickle colored PJ's,, but the colors would probly fade out in the wash


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time to turn into a pumpkin !!
> be nice if the boss gave me creamsickle colored PJ's,, but the colors would probly fade out in the wash


 
Nite Ron


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You know you are just on the borderline of getting a complimentary subscription to Husqvarna lovers news letter ???


 
Does it make good toilet paper.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not sure if they are related either but they look similar, they sure taste good to me. All shellfish need to come from cold water to suit my taste.


 
I agree with that.Any fish are better from cold water.Even down here there much better tasting if its still cold out.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

hey ya'll long time no smell


----------



## tbone75

Just got a PM from Jacob.He got rolled on by a horse!Leg is messed up.He posted about it.Going to go check it out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Time to turn into a pumpkin !!
> be nice if the boss gave me creamsickle colored PJ's,, but the colors would probly fade out in the wash


 
Nothin fades worse than a Huskie,...the pink saws of the universe...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nothin fades worse than a Huskie,...the pink saws of the universe...


 
My 350 is Pink... Its so pretty :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was wondering where Jacob was, sure hope he will be alright.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was wondering where Jacob was, sure hope he will be alright.


 
Yeaa Ill be alright, Just gotta keep my knee up and some ice on it.


----------



## tbone75

Been a long day for me.Didn't sleep much last night so I am turning in.You guys take care.Jacob do what the Drs. tell you!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Been a long day for me.Didn't sleep much last night so I am turning in.You guys take care.Jacob do what the Drs. tell you!!!


 
He told me to keep it eleavated and to take it easy.. But thats not like me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> My 350 is Pink... Its so pretty :msp_w00t:


 
Hey,..there you are, you been horse wranglin??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey,..there you are, you been horse wranglin??


 
Yeaa... turns out the horse won! lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Been a long day for me.Didn't sleep much last night so I am turning in.You guys take care.Jacob do what the Drs. tell you!!!


 
Nite John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yeaa... turns out the horse won! lol


 
Horse usually wins,..I had a Clysdale fall on me once. Deep snow saved me.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Horse usually wins,..I had a Clysdale fall on me once. Deep snow saved me.


 
Ouch, nothing was there to save my fall.. Although im surprised you guys didn't hear me scream lol. 
But I just gotta look at it as it could have been alot worse ya know?


----------



## pioneerguy600

It will take time but you will heal up, lucky you are young,,,you heal faster at your age.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> It will take time but you will heal up, lucky you are young,,,you heal faster at your age.


 
That is true, well I guess i should probably hit the hay soon. The stupid hospital air got my nose all screwed up. Man... im just full of complaints lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to get to bed myself,..Nytol.


----------



## Mastermind

I've been reading to catch up and getting hungry as the ####ens.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I got paid yestday so had company over tonite for supper
> changed the oil in the deep fryer and had french fries,,thawed out some gulf of maine shrimp i had frozen and a milk and egg wash and some panko and in the fryer too..
> home made coleslaw and tater salad and marinated sirloin tips on the grill..
> everybody left fat and happy


 
Ron I am very happy to hear you got paid and are enjoying what you are doing. That dinner sounds mighty good.


----------



## jimdad07

Glad to hear your ok Jacob, or as Ron would call you: Joey.

Just milled a 12" x 12" x 8' spruce cant into 1" boards for the chicken coupe I have to build tomorrow. Ended up with nine good boards out of it. Bad part is the clutch on my 045 is starting to go up a little. Can't wait for the new saw. I figured out the finances on it so I feel a helluva lot better about it.

Huskys suck, except for mine.


----------



## jimdad07

mastermind7864 said:


> I've been reading to catch up and getting hungry as the ####ens.


 
Hi Randy, I see Robin is lurking too. Hi Robin, how are you doing? I have to go through Frankensaw for a guy who bought it and then when it is all said and done, I can start on some of my projects, including that little Lombard. I also have a Shidaiwa 695 and a Husky 65 to restore. Going to be fun.


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> Hi Randy, I see Robin is lurking too. Hi Robin, how are you doing? I have to go through Frankensaw for a guy who bought it and then when it is all said and done, I can start on some of my projects, including that little Lombard. I also have a Shidaiwa 695 and a Husky 65 to restore. Going to be fun.


 
Have you seen the 08S I've been working on?


----------



## jimdad07

mastermind7864 said:


> Have you seen the 08S I've been working on?


 
No I have not, what is the thread? I would love to take a look. Did you see I am selling my PP 415? Spread the word if you don't mind, I really need that one to sell. My new Dollie should be here any day.


----------



## Mastermind

Here's a link to the thread Jim. I'll try to get it finished here in the next few days. I bet you're looking forward to getting your hands on that new Dolly.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/174064.htm


----------



## jimdad07

mastermind7864 said:


> Here's a link to the thread Jim. I'll try to get it finished here in the next few days. I bet you're looking forward to getting your hands on that new Dolly.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/174064.htm


 
I can't wait to get my hands on that saw. Thank God I have a good side job coming this week and the people pay cash on the spot every time. It will work out great. Nobody wanted to buy my kidney today.


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on that saw. Thank God I have a good side job coming this week and the people pay cash on the spot every time. It will work out great. *Nobody wanted to buy my kidney today*.



LMAO. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

That is very impressive work Randy. Jerry will be proud of you for that one. I used the same paint when I did my 044 and baked it for two days by the wood stove. That stuff is great. You are very talented....Need a kidney? I know where you can get one real cheap.


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> That is very impressive work Randy. Jerry will be proud of you for that one. I used the same paint when I did my 044 and baked it for two days by the wood stove. That stuff is great. You are very talented....Need a kidney? I know where you can get one real cheap.


 
I used to drink a lot of whiskey so I could probably use a good liver. Got a spare???


----------



## jimdad07

mastermind7864 said:


> I used to drink a lot of whiskey so I could probably use a good liver. Got a spare???


 
I'm pretty sure that the liver regenerates itself, the only organ in your body to do so. I could let half of my liver go for three easy installments of $99.99.


----------



## Mastermind

Just half??? Dang that's high.


----------



## jimdad07

mastermind7864 said:


> Just half??? Dang that's high.


 
2/3?


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> 2/3?


 
All or nothing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

I guess I could run around with some kind of medical device strapped to my arse that can function as a liver:msp_mellow:.......SOLD TO RANDY:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jimdad07

Is that Jay I see lurking? How the heck are you? Haven't seen you around in quite awhile.


----------



## jimdad07

Randy you ought to check this Youtube song out, it's from Bob and Tom radio show. It features your name.YouTube - ‪Bob & Tom- Shut up randy!‬&rlm;


----------



## jimdad07

On the serious side, do you think I am asking too much for that PP 415? I also put up an add here in the classifieds. Right now it is on top of the pile.


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> On the serious side, do you think I am asking too much for that PP 415? I also put up an add here in the classifieds. Right now it is on top of the pile.


 
I missed the asking price Jim. What are you wanting for it?

Have you been over to the Poulan thread to let those guys know about it?


----------



## jimdad07

mastermind7864 said:


> I missed the asking price Jim. What are you wanting for it?
> 
> Have you been over to the Poulan thread to let those guys know about it?


 
I am trying to get $400 out of it plus shipping and handling. I paid Just over $400 for it I think back in January. It has hardly been used, not a scratch on it. The lowest I can go is $350.00. I can try the Poulan thread.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

IT sucks when nature calls at 4 o'clock in the morning


----------



## RandyMac

Its only 0207


----------



## dancan

Morning all .
Off to go cut a house lot , met the contractor yesterday and he tell me there's a big pine tree on the lot , he never tells me about big trees so I ask him how big , he says "Real Big" , so I ask him "How big is big ?" he responds with " Somewhere close to 4 foot" :msp_ohmy: .
I think I'll drag out the 6 cube saw and bring it with me .


----------



## RandyMac

Go six cubes and fear no evil.


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> Go six cubes and fear no evil.


 
Thanks Randy !
I will use the "Force" .


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> Thanks Randy !
> I will use the "Force" .


 
The Force works better with the correct color scheme.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

I'm color blind to certain shades so I have to use "Force" by numbers .
Today and tomorrow will be , 2100CD ,FS550,265rx,066,361,361,034,026 .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, a bit on the heavy overcast here this morning, may get some rain.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep Good one just went through here...a little thunder, lightening and some heavy rain. More coming later...been dreary here for 2 days, cloudy, cool, spitting a bit from time to time. Supposed to be that way all weekend I guess...boat work continues.....little Lombard parts saw showed up yesterday, so that little project can commence when time allows.....boat work continues......


----------



## Cantdog

Good luck on that big pine Dan. Hope it's a nice straight one and NOT an old "seeder," pasture pine with leader limbs going every which-way....that has been left behind for the last couple of logging operations/generations, over the last hundred yrs because it wasn't worth cutting.....those are down right scary when they're close to 80-100 ft tall with two or three tops. Some how me thinks that may the case, since there is but one...Be careful and safe and extra good luck to you!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Good luck Dan, I hope it goes sell for you. Please be careful, one like that needs a whole lot of attention.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys should be a nice for a change.No rain I hope.Going to get the hay field yard mowed.You guys have a good day!


----------



## jimdad07

My dealer just called, the 9010 is in the building!!!!!!!!!!! That saw is going to make my saw logs p!$$ themselves for sure. Good morning John.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> My dealer just called, the 9010 is in the building!!!!!!!!!!! That saw is going to make my saw logs p!$$ themselves for sure. Good morning John.


 
Good deal Jim don't pee your self :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

That should cure your CAD for a few days :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Good deal Jim don't pee your self :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Too late, I already piddled on the floor.


----------



## roncoinc

John,i found a couple pieces of the mahogany.
2x4x8-1/2 ( one piece )

2x4-1/2x17 ( one piece)

want one or both ??


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Too late, I already piddled on the floor.


 
Lets see,,,, quickest route to watertown ????


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> Too late, I already piddled on the floor.


 
Pics or it never happened. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,i found a couple pieces of the mahogany.
> 2x4x8-1/2 ( one piece )
> 
> 2x4-1/2x17 ( one piece)
> 
> want one or both ??


 
Don't matter to me.What ever you like LOL Chop that one in about 5 " pieces if it helps?


----------



## tbone75

I will have your knife done today one way or another LOL


----------



## tbone75

Found a guy not far from me that has a lot of Pioneer parts he sells on fleabay.Hope to get some stuff for my P52!! Hes looking for me.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Found a guy not far from me that has a lot of Pioneer parts he sells on fleabay.Hope to get some stuff for my P52!! Hes looking for me.


 
Nice John! You need to post some pictures of all your saws you know that right?


----------



## roncoinc

mastermind7864 said:


> Pics or it never happened. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
CRUEL !!!!!

but funny !! 
now we got poopy pants and pee-pee pants !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

How are you doing Ron?


----------



## tbone75

Jim you know you are marked for life!You do it one time and thats it!You will be forever know as the guy who wet himself.Better than what I did tho?:hmm3grin2orange: Dam xanax :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nice John! You need to post some pictures of all your saws you know that right?


 
???? to much trouble LOL They are scattered all over the place!I can't even tell how many I got?LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I piddle any time I get excited. Runs in the family:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> ???? to much trouble LOL They are scattered all over the place!I can't even tell how many I got?LOL


 
What ever happend to that 064 you got?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> What ever happend to that 064 you got?


 
Still got them.Need dogs for one and a air filter.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Good luck on that big pine Dan. Hope it's a nice straight one and NOT an old "seeder," pasture pine with leader limbs going every which-way....that has been left behind for the last couple of logging operations/generations, over the last hundred yrs because it wasn't worth cutting.....those are down right scary when they're close to 80-100 ft tall with two or three tops. Some how me thinks that may the case, since there is but one...Be careful and safe and extra good luck to you!!!


 
You mean like this one !







Well it's not that one , it's bigger and uglier in a different sort of way .
It's in here .






I've got all the small stuff cut so tomorrow I go back and cut the remaining bigger stuff including the pine . It looks like the heavy side is not on the side of the clearing so looks like I'm going to drop it in the woods because I don't get any extra $$ to make easy for the excavator operator .

Here's a pic of my newest purchase .


----------



## jimdad07

Nice purchase Dan.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!! That's just what I meant!! Get us a shot of the one have to cut after you clear it out. I just hate cutting pines like that first pic.:msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared: Usually hollow too!!!

Nice boots...you won't lose them in that NS fog!!! Or lose track of your feet when cutting in the brush!!


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Nice purchase Dan.


 
Thanks !
At 104.00$$ they're still as cheap or cheaper than the latest Nike and offer way more protection .


----------



## SawTroll

What new topic is there to fight about? - I guess most have been done before? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

SawTroll said:


> What new topic is there to fight about? - I guess most have been done before? :msp_rolleyes:


 
The 346 is not as tuff or as dependable as the old 026 .
Oh wait , that's an old true story :msp_tongue: .


----------



## tbone75

Not a bad day.Got 2/3 of the yard mowed and finished Rons knife.A couple pics.Hope he likes it?


----------



## tbone75

Here is a pic of RandyMacs knife :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The pics don't show the handle very well.It has much more color to it!


----------



## jimdad07

You do some good work John, some very good work. I just got my dose of "your a flipping idiot" from modified mark over in the Poulan thread. Looks like I made some good mistakes in my add for the PP 415. I know I was wrong about the shipping, it wasn't done on purpose, but it really cranks my tractor when someone tries to make me look like an [email protected]@hole.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You do some good work John, some very good work. I just got my dose of "your a flipping idiot" from modified mark over in the Poulan thread. Looks like I made some good mistakes in my add for the PP 415. I know I was wrong about the shipping, it wasn't done on purpose, but it really cranks my tractor when someone tries to make me look like an [email protected]@hole.


 
MM over there in the poulan thread is usually kind of blunt.Not sure he means to come off that way?But he does know Poulans inside and out.


----------



## RandyMac

Mark shares a similar form of speech with BillG, both will tell you which way the wind is blowing.


tbone75
I put that pic in my files.


----------



## jimdad07

Mark was right to some degree, like Randy says, he will tell you which way the wind blows. BTW, the saw just sold for $320. I have enough now for the 9010.


----------



## tbone75

Good news Jim.Now you can relax!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

Good deal Jim!
I remember that new saw feeling, the anticipation is a high, almost like getting a new motorcycle.


----------



## sachsmo

jimdad07 said:


> Mark was right to some degree, like Randy says, he will tell you which way the wind blows. BTW, the saw just sold for $320. I have enough now for the 9010.


 
That looked to be a great saw. Bet old MM would have liked to get his hooks on that full wrap.


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


> Good deal Jim!
> I remember that new saw feeling, the anticipation is a high, almost like getting a new motorcycle.


 
There is not much like it, almost like expecting a child. Yes John I can relax, but man that xanax is some good stuff. I just might stay on it.:msp_wink:


----------



## jimdad07

sachsmo said:


> That looked to be a great saw. Bet old MM would have liked to get his hooks on that full wrap.


 
It is a great saw and it is going to Indiana, hope he gets to try it out. That would be ironic indeed.


----------



## RandyMac

xanax can be our friend, I use it to keep from taking a broom handle, to the equipment at work.

Back in the mid '70s, I stopped by the Kaw dealer to buy spark plugs for the Z1, they were just popping open a crate with a new bike in it. The guy says that it is quite possibly the best Kaw ever built, it was a 400cc triple, I bought it before it cleared the crate. They offered to deliver it, that key burned in my pocket for days.


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


> xanax can be our friend, I use it to keep from taking a broom handle, to the equipment at work.
> 
> Back in the mid '70s, I stopped by the Kaw dealer to buy spark plugs for the Z1, they were just popping open a crate with a new bike in it. The guy says that it is quite possibly the best Kaw ever built, it was a 400cc triple, I bought it before it cleared the crate. They offered to deliver it, that key burned in my pocket for days.


 
That is one heck of a feeling for sure. That must have been some bike. I have never been into motorcycles and don't know much about them, but I think it's cool to see what was cutting edge then and now. How would that bike compare to the ones now in power?


----------



## RandyMac

jimdad07 said:


> That is one heck of a feeling for sure. That must have been some bike. I have never been into motorcycles and don't know much about them, but I think it's cool to see what was cutting edge then and now. How would that bike compare to the ones now in power?


 
Power wise, way behind, however new bikes, like new saws, are sadly lacking in "feel". That 400 made all the right noises, there are few things that can match the two stoke triples for sounds. It was no slouch, [email protected], it weighed about 300 pounds. I hunted Honda 750 Fours, they could top end me, but to 95mph, they ate Torco fumes.


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


> Power wise, way behind, however new bikes, like new saws, are sadly lacking in "feel". That 400 made all the right noises, there are few things that can match the two stoke triples for sounds. It was no slouch, [email protected], it weighed about 300 pounds. I hunted Honda 750 Fours, they could top end me, but to 95mph, they ate Torco fumes.


 
You got that right about the feel of old verses new.


----------



## tbone75

Where are all the slackers tonight?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Where are all the slackers tonight?


 
Right here John, I had to clean my 044 to get it ready to go in the morning. Also cleaned the 415 and said goodbye to her. That is a great saw and I hope the new owner takes good care of it. That thing is an animal with a 20" bar in the firewood pile.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Right here John, I had to clean my 044 to get it ready to go in the morning. Also cleaned the 415 and said goodbye to her. That is a great saw and I hope the new owner takes good care of it. That thing is an animal with a 20" bar in the firewood pile.


 
Its just you and me Jim.Wonder where everyone else is tonight?


----------



## tomdcoker

tbone75 said:


> Still got them.Need dogs for one and a air filter.



Which air filter do you want. I need a clutch cover for the same 064. Tom


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll


----------



## jimdad07

I'm not sure where everyone is. I think Cliff is still on vacation. Ron is probably eating fish. I think Randy (Mac) might be on duty. Randy (mastermind) I see on here pretty late most nights. Jerry is probably thrill seeking and Robin is probably in bed. Jacob is probably fondling his saws.


----------



## jimdad07

Speaking of Jacob. How goes the leg?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> I'm not sure where everyone is. I think Cliff is still on vacation. Ron is probably eating fish. I think Randy (Mac) might be on duty. Randy (mastermind) I see on here pretty late most nights. Jerry is probably thrill seeking and Robin is probably in bed. Jacob is probably fondling his saws.


 
Noooppe just thinking of fondling with saws.. thats all I can do for now lol.

That deal on that 064 from Erik didnt work out. But Jeremy has a nice 44 and 143 McCulloch that both run im very intrested in :smile:


----------



## tbone75

tomdcoker said:


> Which air filter do you want. I need a clutch cover for the same 064. Tom


 
Is there more than one air filter for a 064?First ones I have had.Don't know that much about them.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Speaking of Jacob. How goes the leg?


 
Its better hurts like an SOB still, But ill be alright. My dad told me today im a true logger iv got battle scars now lol.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Its better hurts like an SOB still, But ill be alright. My dad told me today im a true logger iv got battle scars now lol.


 
Did you tell your Dad you didn't want to be a true logger LOL


----------



## RandyMac

That is kinda true. It was a rare day that I didn't shed blood.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Did you tell your Dad you didn't want to be a true logger LOL


 
LOL Noo just smiled and nodded. Anyone been checking out what iv been doing all day? Finding funny videos of stupid ppl using chainsaws on youtube


----------



## jimdad07

You have the saws to do it like the guys 30 years ago did. You ought to try to get on Ax men and yell at people all the time or shoot a gun off into who knows where for the thrill of living on the edge. I would watch you Jacob.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> LOL Noo just smiled and nodded. Anyone been checking out what iv been doing all day? Finding funny videos of stupid ppl using chainsaws on youtube


 
To bad I only got dialup can't watch them Takes way to long!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> You have the saws to do it like the guys 30 years ago did. You ought to try to get on Ax men and yell at people all the time or shoot a gun off into who knows where for the thrill of living on the edge. I would watch you Jacob.


 
Id end up cutting off 80% of those guys **** and sticking them in there mouth :msp_sneaky:
Personally i wouldnt take alot of the crap that goes on there, but then again I dont wanna be a drama queen like about all of them on there are anyway lol.


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> To bad I only got dialup can't watch them Takes way to long!


 
Dude, you are soo last century.


----------



## jimdad07

Jacob does it make you feel good to laugh at others? It sure makes me feel better.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Dude, you are soo last century.


 
I guess I am to far out in the sticks?Its all I can get unless I want to pay 70 or 80 bucks a month! NO!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Jacob does it make you feel good to laugh at others? It sure makes me feel better.


 
I laugh at everyone.Even myself!Life is good when you can laugh at your self!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Jacob does it make you feel good to laugh at others? It sure makes me feel better.


 
It does, the bronze that some people have is really funny. 
My favorite part is when they yell at each other for nothing LOL


----------



## RandyMac

LMAO!!!!
I can be such a goofy bastard.


----------



## jimdad07

That's a helluva saw you have there Randy. I like the hat too.


----------



## tbone75

Time for me guys.Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

View attachment 188468


Have you seen me Randy? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Same to you John. I'll take some pics of the 9010 at the dealers tomorrow and put them up.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to turn in myself. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Night Jim, Night John. 
Hey Cliff


----------



## Cantdog

Slakers...............


----------



## joeclimbing

*Heavenly Huskies in my Basement*

These are the best: 2100 anniversary & 374xp.


----------



## dancan

Welcome aboard joeclimbing !
Don't forget to post some pics .


----------



## dancan

Too qiet here this am so here's a story .
Last weekend I had finished a clean up on a cottage lot and had noticed that a bunch of young adults were parking their cars at the beginning of the private drive and there was a lot of foot traffic on the back side of the property so the owner and the neighbor were concerned so they asked me to find where the camp was located .
I found it .
View attachment 188480

How to get there ?
View attachment 188482

View attachment 188481

View attachment 188483

The drop to the river was about 15ft so here's the proof that I crossed that bouncy skinny pole holding on to that stretchy rope . 
View attachment 188484

I found their stash and traded them my bottled water for a beer .
Their camp has to go ,garbage piled behind it , camp fire area too close to the camp with no fire pit and they're either on the neighbor's land or Crown land .


----------



## jimdad07

joeclimbing said:


> These are the best: 2100 anniversary & 374xp.


 
Welcome Joe. We will have to do something about those Huskys though. They might turn you orange.


----------



## Cantdog

That's wild Dan!! But at least they were drinking really good beer!!! LOLOL


----------



## roncoinc

FISH BEWARE !!!!!


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## caleath

Well I am home. Looks like a bunch of slackers just gabbed while I was gone. It was hard to post from my phone but I was able to keep up the reading at least.

I will get some pictures posted later. 

We had a good time I think. It was still hot most of the day, but lots of trees and breeze so not too bad.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Well I am home. Looks like a bunch of slackers just gabbed while I was gone. It was hard to post from my phone but I was able to keep up the reading at least.
> 
> I will get some pictures posted later.
> 
> We had a good time I think. It was still hot most of the day, but lots of trees and breeze so not too bad.


 
Hi Cliff..Welcome back lets see them pics.opcorn:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Cliff, get any new saws on your adventure?


----------



## caleath

Sorry no saws...too busy for that.


Here are a few pics. I will have more later from the other scoutmaster. I cant post them all since some of the pics are of the boys and I would need the parents ok.

A few of camp...











Side of our trailer....







A view from the top of the mountain...


----------



## tbone75

Love that view Cliff!! More when you can.


----------



## Mastermind

Sweet looking view for sure Cliff.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Sorry no saws...too busy for that.
> 
> 
> Here are a few pics. I will have more later from the other scoutmaster. I cant post them all since some of the pics are of the boys and I would need the parents ok.
> 
> A few of camp...
> 
> 
> 
> Trees in texas ??????????
> can tell Cliff hasnt been doing his job !!
> i didnt see any cows either
> or wild pigs to BBQ


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> That's wild Dan!! But at least they were drinking really good beer!!! LOLOL


 





I knew you'd like that pic .

Here's the pine , it got a reprieve after I called the contractor and told him he'd have to get the operator to fish it out of the swamp .

View attachment 188532

View attachment 188533


Had a camera issue so that is the best I could do to show the height , it is still alive .


----------



## tbone75

Ok you slackers!Where you at?


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl's suck............


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Stihl's suck............


 
Huskys ROCK!!!otstir:


----------



## roncoinc

Wheres that old man from the great white north been latelly anyway ??
out gathering herbs,flowers and tree bark with nekid wimmin again ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Huskys ROCK!!!otstir:


 
Well,,stihl's are built like a rock !!
big,heavy and just as ugly !!
and just as hard to throw !!


----------



## tbone75

I see Jerry down there.Must be catching up.Bout time he showed back up LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I see Jerry down there.Must be catching up.Bout time he showed back up LOL


 
Uh oh,hope we dont get in trubble


----------



## 2pine4u

*Stihl Heavy?*

Yeah, but do they drop like a stone?

Well, I like the "Just say no to Creamsickle" anyway
:computer:


roncoinc said:


> Well,,stihl's are built like a rock !!
> big,heavy and just as ugly !!
> and just as hard to throw !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a great weekend boating, time at the camp, running chainsaws and burning brush and any wood not fit for either firewood or logs. My next door neighbor on the lake wanted 22 big spruce trees taken down, he doesn`t use a saw much and did not want to tackle them himself. Both days were quite nice here, Saturday was the best as it was cooler, today with the sun out I sweated a lot.


----------



## tbone75

2pine4u said:


> Yeah, but do they drop like a stone?
> 
> Well, I like the "Just say no to Creamsickle" anyway
> :computer:


 
Better look out.Couple guys on here like them stihls :hmm3grin2orange: Welcome to AS BTW LOL There are some of us Husky lovers in here too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I wouldn`t run anything else, Huskies are for loaning out.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had a great weekend boating, time at the camp, running chainsaws and burning brush and any wood not fit for either firewood or logs. My next door neighbor on the lake wanted 22 big spruce trees taken down, he doesn`t use a saw much and did not want to tackle them himself. Both days were quite nice here, Saturday was the best as it was cooler, today with the sun out I sweated a lot.


 
Sounds like you had a good weekend Jerry!


----------



## roncoinc

2pine4u said:


> Yeah, but do they drop like a stone?
> 
> Well, I like the "Just say no to Creamsickle" anyway
> :computer:


 
Oh yeh they drop like a stone !!
havta get a good windup for altitude and on the way down they exceed the speed of gravity ! LOL !!
gotta go to work tomorrow,,at one of the areas largest creamsickle dealers  glad only a part time job 
told him when i started if it was faded white and faded orange i wouldnt work on it ..
Also a large husky dealer  with summertime here i been on mostly damn lawn equipment !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see Dan had some adventures this weekend also,..not bad for a guy that don`t own any saws!!
Nice boots by the way, Stihl, Viking or Husky?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I wouldn`t run anything else, Huskies are for loaning out.


 
Jerry! What happen to them Echos


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you had a good weekend Jerry!


 
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Dan had some fun I think.Traded water for beer LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had a great weekend boating, time at the camp, running chainsaws and burning brush and any wood not fit for either firewood or logs. My next door neighbor on the lake wanted 22 big spruce trees taken down, he doesn`t use a saw much and did not want to tackle them himself. Both days were quite nice here, Saturday was the best as it was cooler, today with the sun out I sweated a lot.


 
Last i heard about you sweating was in a tee pee or something with about a dozen nekkid wimmin ??
that seems like better company that sweating with a chainsaw !!
Glad your back to keep Cliff in line,,was nice of you to let him go camping for the week also..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry! What happen to them Echos


 
I fixxed the friccken things up and sent them packing again, they are on their last legs but won`t quit. Thought they would have bit the dust at least a year ago.


----------



## roncoinc

Well,off to the creamsickle shop in the mornin so it's time to put on the faded white and orange PJ's ,,take my blue pill LIke John so i dont roll out of bed in the middle of the nite and get rested for another four hours of gruelling wrench turning ..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Last i heard about you sweating was in a tee pee or something with about a dozen nekkid wimmin ??
> that seems like better company that sweating with a chainsaw !!
> Glad your back to keep Cliff in line,,was nice of you to let him go camping for the week also..


 
That was about a month ago, been doing a lot since then. Sweating with a chainsaw is what I do best but I got a hug from each of those wimmen after the sweat lodge and they fed me a big meal afterward. No that`s not a bad deal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well,off to the creamsickle shop in the mornin so it's time to put on the faded white and orange PJ's ,,take my blue pill LIke John so i dont roll out of bed in the middle of the nite and get rested for another four hours of gruelling wrench turning ..


 
You poor man,..having to work in a Stihl shop!!..LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,off to the creamsickle shop in the mornin so it's time to put on the faded white and orange PJ's ,,take my blue pill LIke John so i dont roll out of bed in the middle of the nite and get rested for another four hours of gruelling wrench turning ..


 
Nite Ron have a good one!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,off to the creamsickle shop in the mornin so it's time to put on the faded white and orange PJ's ,,take my blue pill LIke John so i dont roll out of bed in the middle of the nite and get rested for another four hours of gruelling wrench turning ..


 
My blue pills don't work like they say on TV.I stihl roll out of bed? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That was about a month ago, been doing a lot since then. Sweating with a chainsaw is what I do best but I got a hug from each of those wimmen after the sweat lodge and they fed me a big meal afterward. No that`s not a bad deal.


 
From what I remember.Feeding you is a real job :hmm3grin2orange: Poor women :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2pine4u

*Stihl a Huskey LOL*

LOL! LOL and just can't stop :bang:

So do I have to get both to know the difference between a Stihl and a Huskey?

You guys are very entertaining but I'm trying to take care of some serious business and am only a few lightyears behind!


roncoinc said:


> Oh yeh they drop like a stone !!
> havta get a good windup for altitude and on the way down they exceed the speed of gravity ! LOL !!
> gotta go to work tomorrow,,at one of the areas largest creamsickle dealers  glad only a part time job
> told him when i started if it was faded white and faded orange i wouldnt work on it ..
> Also a large husky dealer  with summertime here i been on mostly damn lawn equipment !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> From what I remember.Feeding you is a real job :hmm3grin2orange: Poor women :hmm3grin2orange:


 
There was a lot of grub as each one of them made a separate dish. They made sure I tried them all but the dish I made was the overall favorite.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There was a lot of grub as each one of them made a separate dish. They made sure I tried them all but the dish I made was the overall favorite.


 
I could have some fun with that!But I will be nice.What did you fix for them?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I could have some fun with that!But I will be nice.What did you fix for them?


 
I made my Black Forest ham dish complete with fixings and made a big salad of greens, shredded carrot, sliced cukes,shaved motserella, Tiny Tim tomatoes, black olives and topped with 2 boxes of cut fresh strawberries. Gave them 2 choices of vinagerette dressings, balsamic and a raspberry one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

2pine4u said:


> LOL! LOL and just can't stop :bang:
> 
> So do I have to get both to know the difference between a Stihl and a Huskey?
> 
> You guys are very entertaining but I'm trying to take care of some serious business and am only a few lightyears behind!


 
You have to run one of each make and model to know what will suite you best, you don`t have to own them all but some of us do...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I made my Black Forest ham dish complete with fixings and made a big salad of greens, shredded carrot, sliced cukes,shaved motserella, Tiny Tim tomatoes, black olives and topped with 2 boxes of cut fresh strawberries. Gave them 2 choices of vinagerette dressings, balsamic and a raspberry one.


 
You know how to impress a woman :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You know how to impress a woman :hmm3grin2orange:


 
LOL,...on our last outing we stayed at a rustic retreat overnight, they all wanted me to do the cooking....If that is being impressive then I guess I am...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...on our last outing we stayed at a rustic retreat overnight, they all wanted me to do the cooking....If that is being impressive then I guess I am...LOL


 
Women just love to have a man cook for them.Just ask my wife :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think they get tired of eating their own cooking.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think they get tired of eating their own cooking.


 
I am sure they do.But I don't get tired of there cooking LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Me neither but it is a full time job cooking for me...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Me neither but it is a full time job cooking for me...LOL


 
Feeding you is bout the same as feeding 3 of me!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

Who made the changes while I was gone? Good to see you guys behaved yourselves. I figured Ron would be the trouble maker of the bunch.

Camp was good, hot at times but no real stress until one boy got lost. We mobilized and found him. 
He was where he was supposed to be. Thank god. 

Ron we were in Arkansas not Texas...but not too far from here. The only mountains we have in Texas are way out west. Big Bend is beautiful for sure, not a good place to have a summer camp for kids. 
I do plan on taking them out there for a backpacking trip next year or so.

It was good for the soul to get away, I needed it badly, even if there were tons of boys running around. I was lucky as most of ours were over 13. One troop had 50 boys there. I am sure glad that wasnt my troop to look after. Those scoutmasters sure looked haggared on Friday night.

Good to be back.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Who made the changes while I was gone? Good to see you guys behaved yourselves. I figured Ron would be the trouble maker of the bunch.
> 
> Camp was good, hot at times but no real stress until one boy got lost. We mobilized and found him.
> He was where he was supposed to be. Thank god.
> 
> Ron we were in Arkansas not Texas...but not too far from here. The only mountains we have in Texas are way out west. Big Bend is beautiful for sure, not a good place to have a summer camp for kids.
> I do plan on taking them out there for a backpacking trip next year or so.
> 
> It was good for the soul to get away, I needed it badly, even if there were tons of boys running around. I was lucky as most of ours were over 13. One troop had 50 boys there. I am sure glad that wasnt my troop to look after. Those scoutmasters sure looked haggared on Friday night.
> 
> Good to be back.


 
Good to have you back Cliff.


----------



## tbone75

Very glad you had a good time Cliff. Be back in a bit time to tuck in the OL LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Very glad you had a good time Cliff. Be back in a bit time to tuck in the OL LOL


 
Hey John the spikes you needed for your 064 I have a set of Big spikes for a 660 I think they will fit up?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a big weekend for me and I can feel that tired feeling taking over,..Nytol.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Jerry will a 064 gas tank fit on an 066?


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff it is good to see you made it home. Those tent pictures reminded me of the scout camp that I went to as a kid. My uncle that raised me was camp director there for three summers and I got the run of the whole camp with very little supervision. Best summers of my life.
Got to touch my new Dolly today. Took a good hunk of money over to put on it and to feel it up a little. That saw will be a holy terror for sure. Also did some milling this weekend and built a chicken coupe. Working on getting pics up if I can figure this new setup out.


----------



## jimdad07

http://us.mg202.mail.yahoo.com/ya/d...ef=&YY=1309142773883&newid=1&clean=0&inline=1
http://us.mg202.mail.yahoo.com/ya/d...ef=&YY=1309142882882&newid=1&clean=0&inline=1
http://us.mg202.mail.yahoo.com/ya/d...ef=&YY=1309142748051&newid=1&clean=0&inline=1
http://us.mg202.mail.yahoo.com/ya/d...ef=&YY=1309142959299&newid=1&clean=0&inline=1

There they are. I wish they hadn't changed to format again.View attachment 188564
View attachment 188565
View attachment 188566
View attachment 188567


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey John the spikes you needed for your 064 I have a set of Big spikes for a 660 I think they will fit up?


 
That would be great!! Thanks !! PM me what you need?


----------



## joeclimbing

*This is one hot saw...*

I put the chain brake on and whatch it jiggle and shake.
View attachment 188605


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

joeclimbing said:


> I put the chain brake on and whatch it jiggle and shake.
> View attachment 188605


 
Joe the 101 is one B.A SAW! Been dreaming of one for awhile.


----------



## tbone75

joeclimbing said:


> I put the chain brake on and whatch it jiggle and shake.
> View attachment 188605


 
Yep like that saw!! Others on here don't but don't let that bother you :hmm3grin2orange: Me I like them all!Well not mini-macs they suck!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Joe the 101 is one B.A SAW! Been dreaming of one for awhile.


 
Now wait a min. Your the head of the he man husky haters club?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Now wait a min. Your the head of the he man husky haters club?


 
.....(talking under my breath) Hot damn Id been caught!!! 

The 101 Is A Stihl... Just doesnt smell like a husky :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> http://us.mg202.mail.yahoo.com/ya/d...ef=&YY=1309142773883&newid=1&clean=0&inline=1
> http://us.mg202.mail.yahoo.com/ya/d...ef=&YY=1309142882882&newid=1&clean=0&inline=1
> http://us.mg202.mail.yahoo.com/ya/d...ef=&YY=1309142748051&newid=1&clean=0&inline=1
> http://us.mg202.mail.yahoo.com/ya/d...ef=&YY=1309142959299&newid=1&clean=0&inline=1
> 
> There they are. I wish they hadn't changed to format again.View attachment 188564
> View attachment 188565
> View attachment 188566
> View attachment 188567


 

Nice Job on your new house Jim!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> .....(talking under my breath) Hot damn Id been caught!!!
> 
> The 101 Is A Stihl... Just doesnt smell like a husky :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yep another closet husky lover :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Yep another closet husky lover :hmm3grin2orange:


 

No I think im just gonna be an all Saw lover... Or which ever one I got the best deal on


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No I think im just gonna be an all Saw lover... Or which ever one I got the best deal on


 
Now your talking  But Jerry & Cliff might yell at you :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Now your talking  But Jerry & Cliff might yell at you :msp_biggrin:


 
........They'll neeeeveeer know :hmm3grin2orange:

So how was your Sunday John?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> ........They'll neeeeveeer know :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> So how was your Sunday John?


 
Not to bad today.Got a lot done before my back started hurting to much.How was yours?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Not to bad today.Got a lot done before my back started hurting to much.How was yours?


 
Well... Sat on the couch most of the day, tried to help Crystal she was cleaning my room she wouldnt let me help though lol. Then Crystals family invited me for Fish.. lots of Crappie.. I love it! lol


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well... Sat on the couch most of the day, tried to help Crystal she was cleaning my room she wouldnt let me help though lol. Then Crystals family invited me for Fish.. lots of Crappie.. I love it! lol


 
You suck LOL I love crappie!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You suck LOL I love crappie!!!


 
I wont eat any other fish except for crappie!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I wont eat any other fish except for crappie!


 
Now your talking crazy LOL Lots of good fish out there!You better try some others!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Now your talking crazy LOL Lots of good fish out there!You better try some others!


 
I have tried em, Never liked them. And I can only eat crappie with Andy's seasoning in it! lol


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I have tried em, Never liked them. And I can only eat crappie with Andy's seasoning in it! lol


 
Your just plain silly. :hmm3grin2orange: Almost as bad as Cliff


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

LOL 
Hey John think you can get them photos sometime in the morning? I have a doctors appt in the afternoon.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> LOL
> Hey John think you can get them photos sometime in the morning? I have a doctors appt in the afternoon.


 
Not sure but I will try.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Not sure but I will try.


 
Okk thanks bud! 
Well its about that time. Night ya'll


----------



## tbone75

Hi guys its 3:30 am and I am up again  Back won't let me sleep :msp_angry: Going to be a very long day :msp_sad:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see Dan had some adventures this weekend also,..not bad for a guy that don`t own any saws!!
> Nice boots by the way, Stihl, Viking or Husky?


 
Viking , I can't afford the Stihl markup and the Husky ones hurt my feet LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Viking , I can't afford the Stihl markup and the Husky ones hurt my feet LOL .


 



HAHAHA!!! I thought you were gonna say the Husky ones come new, with a bad smell built in!!!

Yes I did like tha pic Dan.......been thinking of driving down to St. Stephen or Campobello for a case...been thristy ever since you posted that!!

That was a pretty gnarly pine but at least only had one stem!!


----------



## roncoinc

Off to the grind this mornin..
need to order a valve for my splitter..

Robin,i emailed you pix,get em ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Jerry will a 064 gas tank fit on an 066?


 
Yes they will. The cases of the 064 are a little lighter made especially on the clutch side but are the same size as an 066. The flywheel and recoil starter side are shallower on the 064 making the saw look narrower.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim I can`t comment on your picts of the chicken coop woun`t load for me but the one of the 045 and mill will. The mill will look so much better with the 9010 on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, its not a bad day here so far. I can almost see the sun peeking through the cloud cover and there is no wind yet. Off to the reno/ new garage project.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Off to the grind this mornin..
> need to order a valve for my splitter..
> 
> Robin,i emailed you pix,get em ?



Yes I did Ron...Thanks...I was wondering what other parts went with these carcases..like covers, handles or whatever if anything..


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning all, its not a bad day here so far. I can almost see the sun peeking through the cloud cover and there is no wind yet. Off to the reno/ new garage project.



Good luck on your project Jerry...gotta go look at fairly nice custom set of winders, newels and ballistrade in Doug Fir to build and install. Look that over later today. This morning it is beautiful here...gonna be 80 but with nice dry Canadian NW breeze. Pretty much the same tomorrow but a bit more humid.
This morning.... it's back under that damn boat to do the second coat of bottom paint. Light at the end of the tunnel though.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yes I did Ron...Thanks...I was wondering what other parts went with these carcases..like covers, handles or whatever if anything..


 
One top cover and a couple rear handles,battery died in the camera after those two pix..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yes I did Ron...Thanks...I was wondering what other parts went with these carcases..like covers, handles or whatever if anything..


 
Oh yeh,theres some marking on the exhaust cyl wall but i think just from wear,both seem to have good comp turning flywheel.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Now wait a min. Your the head of the he man husky haters club?


 
So jacob is the closet husky lover how hard did that horse fall on you?


Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> So jacob is the closet husky lover how hard did that horse fall on you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
HAHAHA apparently pretty hard! LOL 


Thanks Jerry for your wisdom :smile:


----------



## tbone75

Horse trading knife  7&1/2 long 3&1/2 blade


----------



## Jon1212

Been gone last week helping my wife up at the week long girls camp she is the director of for our church. Hopefully I didn't miss any really good fights about the proper dose of xanax, pants crapping, denture adhesives, or which saw brands suck teat.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Horse trading knife  7&1/2 long 3&1/2 blade


 
Thats sweet John...where is that one going off too?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Thats a nice Knife John, Ill be sending out that other thing in a couple days. Oh by the way, I have a big bucking spike that goes on the clutch cover and a smaller bucking spike that goes on the casing which one did you want?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Thats sweet John...where is that one going off too?


 
Jacob maby?If he likes it?Trying to do some trading LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thats a nice Knife John, Ill be sending out that other thing in a couple days. Oh by the way, I have a big bucking spike that goes on the clutch cover and a smaller bucking spike that goes on the casing which one did you want?


 
I need both.I don't have any for the 064.


----------



## RandyMac

National Weather Service - NWS Eureka


####ing ####!!!

Right now it is a muggy 61f.


----------



## jimdad07

Doesn't look all that great for you Randy. I see every one is well today. About to go out and try to finish off the coupe.


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> National Weather Service - NWS Eureka
> 
> 
> ####ing ####!!!
> 
> Right now it is a muggy 61f.


 
That was our weather , right up till Saturday .


----------



## tbone75

Rain just let loose here.Right after I sprayed weed killer on the driveway:msp_angry: Wasen't going to rain till tomorrow?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> National Weather Service - NWS Eureka
> 
> 
> ####ing ####!!!
> 
> Right now it is a muggy 61f.


 
Need a xanax? LOL


----------



## RandyMac

Looks pretty juicy. Figure two maybe three hours out.

NWS radar image loop of Long Range Reflectivity from Eureka, CA


----------



## Jon1212

RandyMac said:


> Looks pretty juicy. Figure two maybe three hours out.
> 
> NWS radar image loop of Long Range Reflectivity from Eureka, CA


 
Man what a bummer Randy. I was up in the Sierras last week it was averaging 82°F in camp, and 67°F on the road betwwen the snow banks. Oh, and it's 88°F here today with some nice blue skies.


----------



## Cantdog

Looks like it"s heading right towards you Randy


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I need both.I don't have any for the 064.


 
Ok The one that bolts onto the casing is the smaller bucking spike is that alright? lol


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ok The one that bolts onto the casing is the smaller bucking spike is that alright? lol


 
I would guess it should be?Maby Jerry will show up so I can ask him.LOL


----------



## RandyMac

This is very unusual for this time of year. We are going to get rain, but what is this going to do, once it gets over the Rockies?

Look at this ####!


----------



## tbone75

Did you see the Dr. today Jacob?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Dad didnt say I had to go today, Didnt feel like getting out so rescheduled it for next week lol.


----------



## PLMCRZY

I know yall dont care but winding a recoil spring is a real #####!:msp_mad:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ClayKann101 said:


> I know yall dont care but winding a recoil spring is a real #####!:msp_mad:


 
Especially on Mini-macs! :mad2:


----------



## farrell

evening guys. whats new? i just got back from cutting a load of slab wood for the 4th of july picnics this weekend. its so nice having the 372xp back up and tearing through the wood like nothing is there.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dad didnt say I had to go today, Didnt feel like getting out so rescheduled it for next week lol.


 
:msp_mad::msp_thumbdn::msp_tongue: You got to be very carefull of blood clots!!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> This is very unusual for this time of year. We are going to get rain, but what is this going to do, once it gets over the Rockies?
> 
> Look at this ####!


 
That does look like a big bad mess!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> :msp_mad::msp_thumbdn::msp_tongue: You got to be very carefull of blood clots!!


 
LOL There not worried about the blood clots anymore they just want to do an EKG


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> LOL There not worried about the blood clots anymore they just want to do an EKG


 
Why is that?Something going on with your heart?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Why is that?Something going on with your heart?


 
No wait.. Not EKG A umm..... Idk its like an Xray lol its to look at my ligaments in my knee.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No wait.. Not EKG A umm..... Idk its like an Xray lol its to look at my ligaments in my knee.


 
OK that sounds some what better LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> OK that sounds some what better LOL


 
Yeppp
Wheres all the slackers?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yeppp
> Wheres all the slackers?


 
Same thing I was thinking.Where is everybody tonight?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Same thing I was thinking.Where is everybody tonight?


 
Hmm.... not sure?


----------



## logging22

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hmm.... not sure?


 
Who ya lookin for??


----------



## tbone75

logging22 said:


> Who ya lookin for??


 
The usual suspects :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Hi John and Jacob. Where are the rest of the yahoos tonight? I have been out getting the ducks and chickens inside. The chickens are using their coop on a regular basis today. Almost a shame to get chicken **** all over nice lumber.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey yall, whats up? Huskies suck!! Winding recoil springs on Echos suck even more!!


----------



## jimdad07

You know what sucks even more? Orange turds with broken recoil springs.:msp_wink:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would guess it should be?Maby Jerry will show up so I can ask him.LOL


 
The felling spikes or dawgs are matched sets. The regular small set will not match up with the larger sets sold with the ceramic roller chain catcher. You cant use one of each and have them match up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You know what sucks even more? Orange turds with broken recoil springs.:msp_wink:


 
Orange turds smell so bad that I would not consider doing that job.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The felling spikes or dawgs are matched sets. The regular small set will not match up with the larger sets sold with the ceramic roller chain catcher. You cant use one of each and have them match up.


 
Thankyou Jerry.I didn't know?My 046 has the chain catcher on it.But I don't think this 064 does?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Orange turds smell so bad that I would not consider doing that job.


 
To bad Rons not around to stir up LOL


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> You know what sucks even more? Orange turds with broken recoil springs.:msp_wink:


 
I can't imagine a broken recoil spring on anything being pleasant. Hope you get it fixed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had to pull the shop compressor down tonight, it blew a head gasket and had run for 6-7 hours straight overnight melting the air filter housing on the primary intake side.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> To bad Rons not around to stir up LOL


 
Ole Ron is likely tired, working at a Stil shop wears him plum out.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had to pull the shop compressor down tonight, it blew a head gasket and had run for 6-7 hours straight overnight melting the air filter housing on the primary intake side.


 
That sure sucks!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ole Ron is likely tired, working at a Stil shop wears him plum out.


 
Stihls make him sick LOL And he has to work on them all day :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Been watching some of Canadiencarguy's videos on youtube on his saw work and some of his tree work. He is very good at what he does.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That sure sucks!


 
Everything cleaned up real nice so a head gasket and a new filter housing should put it back into service. I checked the head and its not warped.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Been watching some of Canadiencarguy's videos on youtube on his saw work and some of his tree work. He is very good at what he does.


 
He often sells saws on eBay also.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> He often sells saws on eBay also.


 
Same username? I like his work. I would love to see some of yours in action also.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Everything cleaned up real nice so a head gasket and a new filter housing should put it back into service. I checked the head and its not warped.


 
Thats not so bad then.Bad enough tho!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Same username? I like his work. I would love to see some of yours in action also.


 
Same name. I have resisted doing vids as I know that once I started it would take up far too much of my time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thats not so bad then.Bad enough tho!


 
Could be worse, a couple hours to dismantle and clean up everything, $20-$25 worth of parts and an hour to reassemble. Not really that bad but nice if it hadn`t happened.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Could be worse, a couple hours to dismantle and clean up everything, $20-$25 worth of parts and an hour to reassemble. Not really that bad but nice if it hadn`t happened.


 
I had one warp on me once.I did the draw file thing on it.Sucker worked for 3 more years. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I had one warp on me once.I did the draw file thing on it.Sucker worked for 3 more years. LOL


 
1/2" plate glass with 180 grit emery paper glued down tight.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 1/2" plate glass with 180 grit emery paper glued down tight.


 
Yes very flat surface!I will try that if I need to again LOL


----------



## caleath

What a bunch of slackers....


I think I found the cure for Cad while I was gone.....so here it is...listen up....I only need 4 saws. The rest are going bye bye.

Yep I had a vision, not really just too much spare time to think. I will be keeping my 026,034,440 and 066.

I cant think of a situation where I need more saws than those 4. What do you guys think? I really dontneed this many saws taking up space everywhere....it was a sickness and I have found the cure.


So I guess ebay and the classifieds here are gonna get some action.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> What a bunch of slackers....
> 
> 
> I think I found the cure for Cad while I was gone.....so here it is...listen up....I only need 4 saws. The rest are going bye bye.
> 
> Yep I had a vision, not really just too much spare time to think. I will be keeping my 026,034,440 and 066.
> 
> I cant think of a situation where I need more saws than those 4. What do you guys think? I really dontneed this many saws taking up space everywhere....it was a sickness and I have found the cure.
> 
> 
> So I guess ebay and the classifieds here are gonna get some action.


 


Way to Go!! Who needs them old things sitting around leaking bar oil all over the place...LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> Way to Go!! Who needs them old things sitting around leaking bar oil all over the place...LOL


 
So what do you think of my keeper list Jerry?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> What a bunch of slackers....
> 
> 
> I think I found the cure for Cad while I was gone.....so here it is...listen up....I only need 4 saws. The rest are going bye bye.
> 
> Yep I had a vision, not really just too much spare time to think. I will be keeping my 026,034,440 and 066.
> 
> I cant think of a situation where I need more saws than those 4. What do you guys think? I really dontneed this many saws taking up space everywhere....it was a sickness and I have found the cure.
> 
> 
> So I guess ebay and the classifieds here are gonna get some action.


 
Well Cliff thats all up to you.If you get the CAD back you can always get more LOL I know you don't have much time to work on them. As for me I like having lots of saws to play with.I don't need all of them I just like them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> So what do you think of my keeper list Jerry?


 
You got all your bases covered with the right saws.


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> What a bunch of slackers....
> 
> 
> I think I found the cure for Cad while I was gone.....so here it is...listen up....I only need 4 saws. The rest are going bye bye.
> 
> Yep I had a vision, not really just too much spare time to think. I will be keeping my 026,034,440 and 066.
> 
> I cant think of a situation where I need more saws than those 4. What do you guys think? I really dontneed this many saws taking up space everywhere....it was a sickness and I have found the cure.
> 
> 
> So I guess ebay and the classifieds here are gonna get some action.


 
Sounds like a great plan, it's roughly what I've been going for so I may be somewhat biased.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for this fellow to go to bed,..Nytol.


----------



## PLMCRZY

caleath said:


> What a bunch of slackers....
> 
> 
> I think I found the cure for Cad while I was gone.....so here it is...listen up....I only need 4 saws. The rest are going bye bye.
> 
> Yep I had a vision, not really just too much spare time to think. I will be keeping my 026,034,440 and 066.
> 
> I cant think of a situation where I need more saws than those 4. What do you guys think? I really dontneed this many saws taking up space everywhere....it was a sickness and I have found the cure.
> 
> 
> So I guess ebay and the classifieds here are gonna get some action.


 
how much you want for the 038 mag?


----------



## roncoinc

I think Cliff is just trying to start a fight !!


----------



## roncoinc

Yestday mornin i started thinking about all the stuff i been letting slide around here by giving time to somebody else and how i was going to catch up...
On the drive in i realized i was not happy to go to work....trying to do jobs in a factory like enviroment,job in and bang it out and on to the next one wasnt fun for me 
as i walked in the door i felt i really didnt want to be there...
Only took a couple of minits before we shook hands and parted friends...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, beautiful sunny day here, will top out in the 20`s by afternoon.
I see Ron came to his senses, can`t last long working on those Stihls and being sick all day, every day...LOL
Working in a repair shop environment sure sucks compared to working in your own premises where you can take the time to check everything over at a leisurely pace.


----------



## caleath

roncoinc said:


> I think Cliff is just trying to start a fight !!


 
Nope

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning all, beautiful sunny day here, will top out in the 20`s by afternoon.
> I see Ron came to his senses, can`t last long working on those Stihls and being sick all day, every day...LOL
> Working in a repair shop environment sure sucks compared to working in your own premises where you can take the time to check everything over at a leisurely pace.


 
You got that right Jerry..........
then not supposed to take a break until a certain time ??
cant have lunch until a certain time ?
I will miss the employe discount but he has always given me good prices..

I just CANT work for anybody else !!


----------



## tbone75

Can't blame you Ron.I wouldn't want to work on saws like that.I enjoy working on them but wouldn't want to do it for someone else.


----------



## tbone75

Bought a starter for the P52.Wasen't cheap but I got one LOL Also got a set of stickers for it!Plus I found a muffler for my TS350 from chainsawr place.They didn't have a set of dogs for my 064 or the brake handle for the P52.I think thats all I need for them 2?


----------



## caleath

Not trying to start afight just trying to be realistic. I could truthfully get by with just one saw.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Not trying to start afight just trying to be realistic. I could truthfully get by with just one saw.


 
Yes you could but what fun is that? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Cliff.......what do you mean "ONE" saw??????........is that the same as "ONE" world????.....Two is the smallest number allowed...ever....one saw... who ever heard of such a thing?????? You breathed to much fresh air while on safari.........one saw...PFFFFFFFFT!!!! You gotta get your carbon dioxide levels back up and come off this high...one saw.......LOL!!!!!! Come on son, focus!!!!! How many fingers am I holding up???


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Not trying to start afight just trying to be realistic. I could truthfully get by with just one saw.


 
You better stick with your list.One saw? NUTS :hmm3grin2orange: I can see what you mean.You do mainly storm clean up.But one saw just can't do it.


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> Not trying to start afight just trying to be realistic. I could truthfully get by with just one saw.



Can't believe what I'm hearing, you feeling okay Cliff?


----------



## tbone75

I think cantdog got it.Cliff had to much fresh air!He needs some 2 stroke smoke in his lungs!


----------



## sefh3

What's up y'all. I have been down here at Disney World for the past 5 days. Now I'm over in St Augistine going to spend a few days here. For all of you that live down here, you can have this stinking heat.

Cliff,
Just by going on a vacation for a few days, doesn't mean you need to sell all your collection off. PM me with you wants or needs for those 044's in a box you have. I could use them.


----------



## RandyMac

We collected about an inch and a quarter of rain in 12 hours.

It is a slow mover.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> We collected about an inch and a quarter of rain in 12 hours.
> 
> It is a slow mover.


 
You sure got a mess!I have Rons knife done so now I will start on yours.Its a very slow process this time of year!But I will get-r-done :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

I'll dig out some wood today, PM me a mailing addy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cliff,..we all go through highs and lows with this chainsaw stuff. There is times I wonder how I got so many saws, times when I don`t want to work on them and times I don`t want to run them. I take a break and step back but it`s not long before I get the urge to give them another go.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like Randy better get the ARK started, when all that rain runs down off the mountains the rivers will be overflowing their banks again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You got that right Jerry..........
> then not supposed to take a break until a certain time ??
> cant have lunch until a certain time ?
> I will miss the employe discount but he has always given me good prices..
> 
> I just CANT work for anybody else !!


 
I used to do it for a friend of mine that had his own shop. There were dry spells where he had very little work but then at the start of spring there would be 100-150 lawnmowers show up per week and everybody wanted them fixed yesterday. If I was not real busy I would help him out for a couple days at a time but that was my limit, just a couple of days. I could put through 20-25 mowers a day depending what they needed, mostly carbs cleaned, watery fuel drained, oil changed and blades sharpened, new plug and airfilter cleaned. Found it way too monotonous for me, I can`t work for anyone else either, been my own boss for 21 years now,..no going back...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I used to do it for a friend of mine that had his own shop. There were dry spells where he had very little work but then at the start of spring there would be 100-150 lawnmowers show up per week and everybody wanted them fixed yesterday. If I was not real busy I would help him out for a couple days at a time but that was my limit, just a couple of days. I could put through 20-25 mowers a day depending what they needed, mostly carbs cleaned, watery fuel drained, oil changed and blades sharpened, new plug and airfilter cleaned. Found it way too monotonous for me, I can`t work for anyone else either, been my own boss for 21 years now,..no going back...LOL


 
Geez Jerry,,i figured at YOUR age it would be more like 51 years !! 
been on my own now since 1975,,never held a job since until last month..
since 1975 have been the one writing my checks...been thru the good times and bad but never had anyone tell me what i HAD to do !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Geez Jerry,,i figured at YOUR age it would be more like 51 years !!
> been on my own now since 1975,,never held a job since until last month..
> since 1975 have been the one writing my checks...been thru the good times and bad but never had anyone tell me what i HAD to do !!


 
Its been off and on for most of my life. I got roped into doing a number of years working as a superintendant for a large construction company, found out I was actually good at it.


----------



## roncoinc

*ODE to Cliff*

Cliff,the starter of the fight thread
friend to all
now in turmoil
in a stew
wondering what to do..
Oh Cliff of the high mountain tops
for what do you seek ?
has realization now made you meek ?
one saw is not enough,you know you need more than two
other interests may invade and make him wonder what to do
time may come and time may go
remember you reap what you may sow
if the friendship of others on a common ground
is not enough,then you can go pound
the saw is a symbol of what you can do
i know working on stihl's make me wanno go poo
the wheel of time is a funny mystery
think of your saw past as a good history
whatever has brought 
about this fraught
remember all you have done is not for naught
times will change and with it too
there will be more saws you will want to do
Cliff has surely had fun
not just him as he shared with everyone
If Jerry built him a 394 
i'm sure we would here from Cliff a lot more 
 
how was that ??


----------



## chipherder

That sir, was truly a work of art!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its been off and on for most of my life. I got roped into doing a number of years working as a superintendant for a large construction company, found out I was actually good at it.


 
Bosses are like a diaper.
always on your butt and full of Sh*******t ..


----------



## pioneerguy600

That was very insightful Ron,..thanks for that spiel. I will rep you if it will let me.

Oh crap,..I got to keep spreading it...LOL


----------



## SawTroll

As it was really quiet here, I tried to start some fights - but to no avail so far........:jester:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Bosses are like a diaper.
> always on your butt and full of Sh*******t ..


 
I had one boss,...he was the CEO, and yes he was full of it and I told him so when required. That`s why he liked me actually as I was no," yes man ".


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> As it was really quiet here, I tried to start some fights - but to no avail so far........:jester:


 
Lol,..we fight more over fishing and food,...you may have to resort to those topics. Have a good one Nikko.


----------



## roncoinc

SawTroll said:


> As it was really quiet here, I tried to start some fights - but to no avail so far........:jester:


 
You know stihl's suck right ??
a husky 346 is the best saw ever made isnt it ??
after a dolmor of course


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You know stihl's suck right ??
> a husky 346 is the best saw ever made isnt it ??
> after a dolmor of course


 
Hey!!! you know that`s not right!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lol,..we fight more over fishing and food,...you may have to resort to those topics. Have a good one Nikko.


 
Yes ! the bok choy is in !!
unless you wanna call it pak choy ?? 
i dont like calling it pak choy when it is really bok choy !!

also you must cut the scapes of the garlic,dont let them grow to large !!
then dehydrate and grind into powder to use..
i hate it when people let the scapes grow 

thats whats happenin on the food front today


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey!!! you know that`s not right!!


 
Just ask ST about the 346 !!

i meant SD


----------



## roncoinc

Oh yes,,the applause is overwhelming !!!

i hope Cliff gets to read a good 1/2 hrs worth of work !!
i could have made $7.50 working at the stihl dealership in that time !!


----------



## tbone75

Looks like a full house tonight?Wheres Cliff at?Off selling all his saws LOLJust about got everything for the 064 so I can ship it out for a little fixing up LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Just ask ST about the 346 !!
> 
> i meant SD


 

I have run and worked on the 346`s,..they are overhyped IMO.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Now you are talking chainsaws, a 064 is worth talking about,..not them stinkin Huskies.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have run and worked on the 346`s,..they are overhyped IMO.


 
Well there you go,,
trying to start a fight with Nikko ! he was asking for one anyway..


----------



## roncoinc

Durn,,gotta go down early,,gotta cold 
must got it offa one of them cold creamsickles..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well there you go,,
> trying to start a fight with Nikko ! he was asking for one anyway..


 
He is always asking for one but never hangs around very long.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now you are talking chainsaws, a 064 is worth talking about,..not them stinkin Huskies.


 
Soon as the rest of the goodies show up its out the door!


----------



## dancan

I haven't felt the love from the 346 like the 361 but the other guy's 034s is a different animal  .


----------



## SawTroll

roncoinc said:


> You know stihl's suck right ??
> a husky 346 is the best saw ever made isnt it ??
> after a dolmor of course


 


roncoinc said:


> Just ask ST about the 346 !!
> 
> i meant SD



I'm not biting on that - too obvious - and that fight is outdated.....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Durn,,gotta go down early,,gotta cold
> must got it offa one of them cold creamsickles..


 
It was all that excitement of getting to work on the best chainsaws in the world, afterward there is a big letdown when you realize that you now have to work on lesser saws...LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Yes ! the bok choy is in !!
> unless you wanna call it pak choy ??
> i dont like calling it pak choy when it is really bok choy !!
> 
> also you must cut the scapes of the garlic,dont let them grow to large !!
> then dehydrate and grind into powder to use..
> i hate it when people let the scapes grow
> 
> thats whats happenin on the food front today


 
This is a great website !
I've never heard of scapes but now I'll be looking for them !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> This is a great website !
> I've never heard of scapes but now I'll be looking for them !


 
You bet!!


----------



## tbone75

Ron goes to bed just when it was getting fun


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Soon as the rest of the goodies show up its out the door!


 
opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> opcorn:


 
Should have some spikes soon.Air filter is on the way.I think thats all I needed?If not I am sure to find out LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

A ported 034/036 will put the run to them 346`s any day.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry any idea where I might find a brake handle for this P52?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry any idea where I might find a brake handle for this P52?


 
Do you have a good clutch cover that has the attachment points in good shape?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do you have a good clutch cover that has the attachment points in good shape?


 
I better go take another look inside?It looks great on the out.


----------



## tbone75

It looks just fine inside too.But there is nothing in there LOL So I would guess I need everything to put it in also?The cover plate is there just nothing behind it.Can't see anything broke.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Handle pivot holes may get worn oblong.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Handle pivot holes may get worn oblong.


 
The holes look to be good.They don't look all that worn.Looks like it was just stripped for parts?


----------



## pioneerguy600

That happens a lot,..those parts are getting harder to find all the time, those with them don`t want to to let them go.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That happens a lot,..those parts are getting harder to find all the time, those with them don`t want to to let them go.


 
I can run it without for the time being.But I would like to have one for it.Got new stickers for it so I will likely paint it up LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I can run it without for the time being.But I would like to have one for it.Got new stickers for it so I will likely paint it up LOL


 
I know where there are some but can`t say for sure if he will part with them,..will see what I can do.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know where there are some but can`t say for sure if he will part with them,..will see what I can do.


 
Thanks a bunch Jerry.Maby you can talk him out of one? LOL I would buy the whole side cover If I need to?


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys. About to head back outside for a little bit. Having trouble waiting for Thursday or Friday to get here to bring my new baby home. I hate waiting. Side job will be finished tomorrow night: :msp_thumbsup::msp_biggrin::msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks a bunch Jerry.Maby you can talk him out of one? LOL I would buy the whole side cover If I need to?


 
It might come to that,we will see.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening guys. About to head back outside for a little bit. Having trouble waiting for Thursday or Friday to get here to bring my new baby home. I hate waiting. Side job will be finished tomorrow night: :msp_thumbsup::msp_biggrin::msp_thumbup:


 
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> A ported 034/036 will put the run to them 346`s any day.



Sorry to say so, but there are a big difference regarding weight and handling - but you surely know that...:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> Sorry to say so, but there are a big difference regarding weight and handling - but you surely know that...:biggrinbounce2:


 
I only care about performance, weight and balance don`t come into play with real world production. I limb with an 090 with a 60" on it.


----------



## caleath

Whats up ladies? Nice job there Ron. I can tell you put alot of time into it for sure. 


:msp_smile:


----------



## jimdad07

Whatup Cliff? How about that heat. It hit the 80's here today and that is way too much for me. Looking forward to fall and winter again.


----------



## tbone75

Look who showed up!Mister one saw :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are here,..whats up with you??


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Look who showed up!Mister one saw :biggrinbounce2:


 
Funny, I heard whisperings of the same. It may pass. That's what happens when summer comes and you tripping all over the saws just waiting for a chance to use them.


----------



## caleath

101 degrees today. We are having some bad storms as we speak. 


I might get rid of all the saws?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> 101 degrees today. We are having some bad storms as we speak.
> 
> 
> I might get rid of all the saws?


 
Did you hit your head?You need some of Rons pills?If you get out of saws what you going to do then?


----------



## tbone75

Man you don't need any storms with that heat!Could be some bad ones?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like a day like we had today, bright sunshine and 58 deg with a light breeze, just warm enough to bring on a sweat with heavy physical exertion.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

View attachment 188932
View attachment 188934
View attachment 188935


Couple pictures for John, (theres that 150 I dont have the B&C for it anymore) Do you think you can post some pictures of that saw you were talking about? This 150 needs some work with the spark, But i have another coil for it. Maybe im just not doing it right lol.


----------



## caleath

I am just glad that I am not on call. I go on call tomorrow, so hopefully its quiet.


----------



## jimdad07

He might have hit it a little this past week at camp. I know what he means though, there are times when the saws take over. I love it when that happens.

I will tell you guys I have had major milling urges the last couple of weeks. Especially knowing I am getting a saw that will handle the Alaskan and the new portable mill much better than what I have.


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> He might have hit it a little this past week at camp. I know what he means though, there are times when the saws take over. I love it when that happens.
> 
> I will tell you guys I have had major milling urges the last couple of weeks. Especially knowing I am getting a saw that will handle the Alaskan and the new portable mill much better than what I have.


 
Sometimes it does feel like the saws are taking over, even with the few that I have.

I can relate to the milling urges, went to the cabin last weekend and saw what the neighbor had milled for his barn, got pretty excited to try ours out. Have three big ones down by the creek and are going out there this weekend to see if the mill can do anything with them. Should be a good learning experience for a novice.


----------



## caleath

Jim I sure will be glad when you get that saw...I bet you wife will be too. 


I am sure she is getting jealous of all the attention you have been giving that saw.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Jim I sure will be glad when you get that saw...I bet you wife will be too.
> 
> 
> I am sure she is getting jealous of all the attention you have been giving that saw.


 
You think it's bad now, just wait until it gets here and I throw it on the mill. I'll be heading for that big downed red oak out in the woods behind our house that has over 20' of nice clear trunk. Can't wait.


----------



## jimdad07

chipherder said:


> Sometimes it does feel like the saws are taking over, even with the few that I have.
> 
> I can relate to the milling urges, went to the cabin last weekend and saw what the neighbor had milled for his barn, got pretty excited to try ours out. Have three big ones down by the creek and are going out there this weekend to see if the mill can do anything with them. Should be a good learning experience for a novice.


 
If you have any ?'s, I'll do what I can to answer them for you.


----------



## barneyrb

Jerry, got a question for you. Here in the good ole USA we have the EPA looking out for our best interest. In this process they have designed the most useless fuel can spout system I've ever seen. 

Now for the question, can you still purchase (in Canada) any of the old style replacement spouts such as this Hopkins FloTool 10105 Spill Saver Gas Can Spout or something close to this? I've devised a way to vent the fuel can so I can do away with the %&%#^$!#&^% nozzle they come with.

Thanks........


----------



## caleath

Poor wife..she might forget what you look like or have a use for you anymore.


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> If you have any ?'s, I'll do what I can to answer them for you.


 
I really appreciate that! 
I'm sure I'll bug you to death and you will regret that offer lol
But I'll wait 'till I have a better idea which questions to ask


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## jimdad07

barneyrb said:


> Jerry, got a question for you. Here in the good ole USA we have the EPA looking out for our best interest. In this process they have designed the most useless fuel can spout system I've ever seen.
> 
> Now for the question, can you still purchase (in Canada) any of the old style replacement spouts such as this Hopkins FloTool 10105 Spill Saver Gas Can Spout or something close to this? I've devised a way to vent the fuel can so I can do away with the %&%#^$!#&^% nozzle they come with.
> 
> Thanks........


 
They are getting harder and harder to find around here Randy. I usually start looking around yard sale time up here. The new cans sick, I spill more fuel trying to pour out of them than the old style. I don't mind the new ones with the flex line on them and the valve you open.


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


>


 
He must be putting inmates to bed again.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> He must be putting inmates to bed again.


 
Either that or Randy is getting ready to trim his toe nails again.


----------



## RandyMac

Nah, day off.

It's a quiz, why did I bend the handle.


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Jerry any idea where I might find a brake handle for this P52?


 
I sold my P42 because I could never find all the parts for the brake.


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


> Nah, day off.
> 
> It's a quiz, why did I bend the handle.


 
Looks like you were using a green handle to as a prybar for rolling logs. I have a feeling yo will tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## Cantdog

Geeeesh!! I don't know where to start...by the time I caught up the Lobster Corn Chowdah was ready and so was I!!! Ron excellent poem!! Very good job!! Cliff?.........Cliffy....Cliffy...Cliffy.....you sound like you have not brought your carbon dioxide level up yet and perhaps you've even gone down a couple of more points...HMMMM..you may need a visit to the AS Emergency Room.....I'd say .....perhaps a main line of......25ccs of Stihl Ultra....might snap you out of it.......if that doesn't work the only thing left is to get out the paddles and Jerry's 090 to administer some serious Stihl volts/amps directly to what ever organ get results...this may take awhile and won't be pretty as there will some guessing involved....How many fingers am I holding up now??? One is not an appropriate answer....


----------



## caleath

Almost looks like a Pulaski tool...but not sure why you bent the handle


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I sold my P42 because I could never find all the parts for the brake.


 
I know its going to be some trouble finding parts.But got to try!I like this saw!!


----------



## RandyMac

Yep on the Pulaski.
Keep thinking.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Poor wife..she might forget what you look like or have a use for you anymore.


 
That happened a long time ago. I keep hoping she will hit her "Dirty Thirties" the day she hits thirty :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Nah, day off.
> 
> It's a quiz, why did I bend the handle.


 
So you could stand beside the log your working?


----------



## caleath

Hey Robin I might just go get a new Echo and be done with it?:msp_mellow:


----------



## jimdad07

You got me swinging Randy. opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That happened a long time ago. I keep hoping she will hit her "Dirty Thirties" the day she hits thirty :msp_w00t:


 
Nope pure myth :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Hey Robin I might just go get a new Echo and be done with it?:msp_mellow:


 
Now Cliff, take a prozac and come back to us.


----------



## caleath

Randy what do I win for guessing the tool?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Nope pure myth :hmm3grin2orange:


 
You enjoy crushing a man's dreams?


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> Hey Robin I might just go get a new Echo and be done with it?:msp_mellow:


What?....What?....What?....What?....Cliff?


----------



## RandyMac

Picture a block style undercut on a 12 foot diameter tree, the curve helps swinging inside to break off chunks, without hitting your hands.


----------



## RandyMac

Wait for 40.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Nah, day off.
> 
> It's a quiz, why did I bend the handle.


 
Left hand planer.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Wait for 40.



I'm still good with the thirties..getting close though...LOL!!!!


----------



## caleath

Cliff is heading off to bed. Maybe I will feel better in the am.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Wait for 40.


 
Randy knows :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Cliff is heading off to bed. Maybe I will feel better in the am.


 
Nite Cliff.Hope your better in the morning


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> Cliff is heading off to bed. Maybe I will feel better in the am.


 

Hope so Cliff......try breathing into a brown paper bag for a spell before you go to sleep....I'll check in on ya in the morning...


----------



## RandyMac

Oh yes. I hunted the 40 somethings when I was in my 20s, they will give you a good go.


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> Cliff is heading off to bed. Maybe I will feel better in the am.


 
Hope the storms and the heat subside a little bit for you Cliff


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Cliff, maybe I'll talk to you tomorrow and cheer you up a little. Try to get your mind right, at least on the Echos.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Oh yes. I hunted the 40 somethings when I was in my 20s, they will give you a good go.



LOL!!! Well I guess I was hunting 20 somethings in my 40s.....Ayah..good go....but she is no longer 20 something nor am I still 40 something...still a good go tho...just the same LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Oh yes. I hunted the 40 somethings when I was in my 20s, they will give you a good go.


 
Yep you know what a real woman can do for ya :msp_thumbsup: Aint nothing like them! You young guys don't know what your missing! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Heck of a crowd here tonight. Not often we get so many of us at one time. That being said, time for me to head to bed. I have a big Power Flame oil burner to trouble shoot tomorrow morning, sucker has a six gallon an hour nozzle in it. The town here uses it to heat the rec park swimming pool. What ever happened to the days of people jumping in the river?


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Yep you know what a real woman can do for ya :msp_thumbsup: Aint nothing like them! You young guys don't know what your missing! LOL


 
Women are interesting, girls are not.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Heck of a crowd here tonight. Not often we get so many of us at one time. That being said, time for me to head to bed. I have a big Power Flame oil burner to trouble shoot tomorrow morning, sucker has a six gallon an hour nozzle in it. The town here uses it to heat the rec park swimming pool. What ever happened to the days of people jumping in the river?


 
Nite Jim.I still don't go to swimming pools.To many nice holes in the creek!Or farm ponds!


----------



## pioneerguy600

barneyrb said:


> Jerry, got a question for you. Here in the good ole USA we have the EPA looking out for our best interest. In this process they have designed the most useless fuel can spout system I've ever seen.
> 
> Now for the question, can you still purchase (in Canada) any of the old style replacement spouts such as this Hopkins FloTool 10105 Spill Saver Gas Can Spout or something close to this? I've devised a way to vent the fuel can so I can do away with the %&%#^$!#&^% nozzle they come with.
> 
> Thanks........


 
I have not seen or used this type of filler spout for our gas cans that have a vent on the top rear of our gas cans. The flex spout we use with these cans does not have a shut off valve. We have a filler spout with a sliding section, the tip of the spout has a tang that engages the side of the fuel tank opening and you push against the tank, the spout slides up a short distance and lets fuel pour, release the pressure and the fuel is shut off by the spout tip sliding forward. These type of spouts are becoming rare here also.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have not seen or used this type of filler spout for our gas cans that have a vent on the top rear of our gas cans. The flex spout we use with these cans does not have a shut off valve. We have a filler spout with a sliding section, the tip of the spout has a tang that engages the side of the fuel tank opening and you push against the tank, the spout slides up a short distance and lets fuel pour, release the pressure and the fuel is shut off by the spout tip sliding forward. These type of spouts are becoming rare here also.


 
Seen some of that type several years ago.They work much better that this crap we get now!!


----------



## chipherder

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have not seen or used this type of filler spout for our gas cans that have a vent on the top rear of our gas cans. The flex spout we use with these cans does not have a shut off valve. We have a filler spout with a sliding section, the tip of the spout has a tang that engages the side of the fuel tank opening and you push against the tank, the spout slides up a short distance and lets fuel pour, release the pressure and the fuel is shut off by the spout tip sliding forward. These type of spouts are becoming rare here also.


 
It's to the point where finding an old style gas can at a yard sale is a big deal.
I nearly always manage to spill fuel with the new ones, such is the law of unintended consequences.


----------



## Cantdog

I'm on the side...nite all...more boat work tomorrow.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Those sliding spouts are about the best filling nozzles I have ever used. The pump type with the long hose are too cumbersome.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to hit the sack guys,..Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those sliding spouts are about the best filling nozzles I have ever used. The pump type with the long hose are too cumbersome.


 
You might want to stock up a few if they do to you what they did to us about gas cans!


----------



## barneyrb

I put 10 gallons of diesel in my JD990 this evening and about 1.5 gallons hit the ground and it took f o r e v e r for the cans to empty. I'm sick of them and am looking for a decent replacement.


----------



## chipherder

barneyrb said:


> I put 10 gallons of diesel in my JD990 this evening and about 1.5 gallons hit the ground and it took f o r e v e r for the cans to empty. I'm sick of them and am looking for a decent replacement.


 
But don't you know they're good for the environment? They prevent fumes from escaping!!
Sorry for the sarcasm, I hate them too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

barneyrb said:


> I put 10 gallons of diesel in my JD990 this evening and about 1.5 gallons hit the ground and it took f o r e v e r for the cans to empty. I'm sick of them and am looking for a decent replacement.


 
Are you using those corny filler spouts with the internal vent? We got 2 of them here earlier this spring,..I burned them to save the environment.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You might want to stock up a few if they do to you what they did to us about gas cans!


 
I have 15-16 fuel cans, had some of them since 1985, they don`t wear out. I have a very nice Blitz can with a metal flex spout and a pull trigger valve to fall back on.


----------



## Cantdog

AWRight...This is to wierd.....I got 13 notifications in my email of 13 posts between chipherders post #14452 and your post last posts #14453. and #14454.....where did they go?????? Anyone else having this going on????? Or I have I just woke up in the Twilight Zone!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Good moooooooooorning everyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
gonna be another beutifull day in paradise..

WAKE UP CLIFF !!
hope you recovered overnight  sanity is not a good thing to lose !
Another member stopped by yest eve and he reminded me about a year or so ago i was prepared to and was in proccess of getting rid of all my saws..all but a couple as i heat with wood... i did sell some off but after awhile i hated to see them go so i stopped selling them...i always have some for sale but a lot i want to keep..

I think Cliff just hit a bump in the road and there may be reasons we dont see..reasons that are none of our bizz 

For the seafood lovers like Cliff i got a bucket load of Great Bay oysters yestday  i consider them the best tasting i have ever had.. i have had oysters from PEI to the Baha peninsular..from mississippi to Wa state and some from out of country..but thats just my opinion...oysters harvested in NH can NOT be sold so it makes it difficult for oyster lovers to sample them..they also are not to go over state lines so people come here and go to the area's and beg for them  last year the limit was a bushel a day,,this year 1/2 bushel


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Going to be very nice for 3 days.A little hot but I can handle that.Rons eating good today!Lucky SOG all that fresh sea food!


----------



## caleath

Where are the slackers

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Where are the slackers
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
riiiight here!


----------



## roncoinc

I know one slacker is in the vortex tapping to talk


----------



## caleath

Sorry Ron the phone does that for me when I post from there...its a pain to erase..so I usually dont.

So have you run that Dolmar much?


----------



## tbone75

Been busy working on mowers AGAIN LOL Rebuilt the fuel pump on one.Trying to put the drive belt on another.Its not going so well.Can't seem to remember where everything goes? Its been apart to long I guess?Plus its not like anything else I have.So now I am trying to down load the manual for it LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cliff how you doing today?Stihl ready to quit the saws?


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Cliff how you doing today?Stihl ready to quit the saws?


 
Not sure yet..I will probably make that decision after the weather gets cooler. I am not going to be getting any more saws for sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not much going on here, guess I will go over to the Husqvarna thread and stirr the pot...LOL
Huskies suck and Macs are yellow.


----------



## caleath

Still nothing? Time for an echo

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Hello ..Anybody home? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

I dont feel good 
got a cold..
cant remember when the last time i had one.
i never catch a cold !!
did find some cold medicine,,date was from 1988 ?
looks like over 20 yrs since i had a cold 
i dont like it..
how many days does one last ?? 
i cant smell or taste anything  time to work on a stihl !! 
if i get my bood alcohol up high enough will that kill the cold germs ??
didnt even feel like eating the bok choy and oyster stir fry i made tonite 
even the swiss chard from the garden had no taste..
guess i should call it a night and vegitate..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Yes sir LOL


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Still nothing? Time for an echo
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
I can see your getting better Cliff.
i would get rid of a stihl for an echo anytime !!
i would get rid of a stihl for a dull handsaw even !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dont feel good
> got a cold..
> cant remember when the last time i had one.
> i never catch a cold !!
> did find some cold medicine,,date was from 1988 ?
> looks like over 20 yrs since i had a cold
> i dont like it..
> how many days does one last ??
> i cant smell or taste anything  time to work on a stihl !!
> if i get my bood alcohol up high enough will that kill the cold germs ??
> didnt even feel like eating the bok choy and oyster stir fry i made tonite
> even the swiss chard from the garden had no taste..
> guess i should call it a night and vegitate..


 
Ron you take care.Hope you get better soon! 3 or 4 shots of wild turkey may help LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I can see your getting better Cliff.
> i would get rid of a stihl for an echo anytime !!
> i would get rid of a stihl for a dull handsaw even !


 
Hum seems Rons not real sick LOL Hes still Ron LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sorry to hear you are not feeling well Ron, I don`t get colds either, people all around me do and that sucks for them. My wife and daughter just had strepp throat, they are just getting over it. I chalk it up to all the herbs I eat.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Echos are awesome saws!! As long as someone else owns and repairs them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Echos are awesome saws!! As long as someone else owns and repairs them.


 
Now Jerry it wasn't very long ago you was getting rid of everything and buying all Echos. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now Jerry it wasn't very long ago you was getting rid of everything and buying all Echos. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
In your dreams.


----------



## jimdad07

Tough crowd tonight. I finished my side work and got paid tonight, picking up the 9010 tomorrow night. I CANNOT WAIT TO RUN THAT SAW, IT WILL BE THE HIGHLIGHT O MY LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





Disclaimer: Mary if you happen to see this, please know that the wedding and of course our kids, I guess, are also the highlights of my life. The person typing these comments cannot be held responsible for these comments due to extreme CAD taking over the brain.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Tough crowd tonight. I finished my side work and got paid tonight, picking up the 9010 tomorrow night. I CANNOT WAIT TO RUN THAT SAW, IT WILL BE THE HIGHLIGHT O MY LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: Mary if you happen to see this, please know that the wedding and of course our kids, I guess, are also the highlights of my life. The person typing these comments cannot be held responsible for these comments due to extreme CAD taking over the brain.


 
Breathe,...just breathe.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Breathe,...just breathe.


 
Managing to breath into a paper bag. Barely. I wanted to pick it up tonight but decided not to bother the poor guy, he works pretty darn hard and needs a break sometime.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You will make it through,..its just a saw..LOL
A darn nice saw , certainly.


----------



## tbone75

Easy Jim LOL It will be OK it is just a nice saw LOL Its not a baby.Close maby LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Just a saw?

*JUST A SAW!!!?!!!?!?!!!??*

You're right, it's just a saw. Just a darn good Dolmar, I know how you feel about the newer ones, but I really love my Dolmars, old and new. I would take one over a Stihl any day of the week. I also think very highly of Stihl, but there is just something about the Dolmars I like. Maybe it's because my 6400 was my first brand new prograde saw. Whatever the reason, they do it for me.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Easy Jim LOL It will be OK it is just a nice saw LOL Its not a baby.Close maby LOL


 
Hey John, I have not forgotten you, just haven't had a chance to pull the thing I want to send you apart yet. Hopefully soon when I get time back in the shop. I am happier than a pig in crap about my new one. I pulled all the funds together and now it is just a matter of picking it up.


----------



## tbone75

Very happy your getting it!You better get about 10gals. of fuel mixed up to start LOL And tell your wife you will see her next week LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Very happy your getting it!You better get about 10gals. of fuel mixed up to start LOL And tell your wife you will see her next week LOL


 
She knows it's coming. I am going to start breaking it in cutting up a load of logs this weekend. After that I will use it as my main limbing saw. ought to handle limbs pretty good from a lawn chair.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I know what it is like but they are only saws. I remember clearly how I felt waiting for my 090AV to get here. I have run many a gallon of fuel through it and get butterflys every time just before starting it up.


----------



## jimdad07

Someday I will get to run a 090, my dealer has one and says he will let me run it. Something to look forward to.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been fairly lucky,..I have run most big chainsaws that were ever made, still looking to run an 820 Bender.


----------



## jimdad07

As a lot of the big timber is going, the monster saws are getting pretty scarce. A monster saw to me is that 90cc Dolmar I am getting. A monster to you is that 090, there is a big difference in power there. I am having trouble imagining how running a 90cc machine is going to be. I bet I can get used to it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You will get used to it fairly quickly,..then start looking for a more powerful saw.


----------



## jimdad07

That's what I'm afraid of. I know I need to settle down a little on saw purchases and get back to my wood working. That is one thing that the saw collecting has hit pretty hard. My shop looked like a wood shop at one time not too long ago, now it looks like a small engine shop.


----------



## jimdad07

About that time. Have a good night guys. I'll be on yacking about the new saw tomorrow night, brace yourselves.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Jim


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> That's what I'm afraid of. I know I need to settle down a little on saw purchases and get back to my wood working. That is one thing that the saw collecting has hit pretty hard. My shop looked like a wood shop at one time not too long ago, now it looks like a small engine shop.


 
I have a three car garage. I can hardly get the mower in there let alone a car. What size bar you gonna run on this new one? 28" 32"??? I can't wait to see some pictures of this once it arrives. Get some good sleep tonight. Tomorrow night might be tough with all of those butterfly's you will have.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me also,..Nytol.


----------



## sefh3

Nite everyone!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, not a bad day here, a little overcast but not too dark, bit damp but should dry up nicely. Off to the reno job for me and with luck the roof trusses will be here today for the garage.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Going to be a nice day to be out doing something?Soon as the body says lets go LOL


----------



## sefh3

Morning all!!!

Still down here in Flordia and would love for it to not rain for a day. It seems like that all it has done is rain. Overcast sky this morning, so looks like a good day to go watch a movie with the kids.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Morning all!!!
> 
> Still down here in Flordia and would love for it to not rain for a day. It seems like that all it has done is rain. Overcast sky this morning, so looks like a good day to go watch a movie with the kids.


 
Summer in Fla. is like that.I spent 3 months down there one summer.It rained every day!But 15 mins later you couldn't tell it did.My Mom lives down there about an hour or so south of Orlando.She always comes back up here for the summer and stays with me.Way to hot she says LOL Not a bad place to visit but don't want to live there.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> She knows it's coming. I am going to start breaking it in cutting up a load of logs this weekend. After that I will use it as my main limbing saw. ought to handle limbs pretty good from a lawn chair.


 
I bet you will be waxing that baby every time you use it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I wasen't much of a yacker last night.Just didn't feel very good.Dam lawn mower kicked my butt LOL Now i got to try again today to get that belt on.But just can't get my back to going yet  My parts for the P52 should be here very soon!Get that baby running then i will find a B&C for it.Jim has his new baby this is mine LOL Getting a Homie 150 soon to play with.Don't need it just like the looks of them?I think I will hold off on any more saws for a while.Got so many to fix up now its going to take the rest of the year to get them done LOL Freebies don't count LOL Take all them I can get!Been looking at Pioneers on fleabay but nothing I can't live with out right now LOL But a P62 shows up well?????? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

It will be sticking in some fish tomorrow as i just got an invite to out on a boat.
next pix should be of it covered in BLOOD !! LOL 
awsome job John !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It will be sticking in some fish tomorrow as i just got an invite to out on a boat.
> next pix should be of it covered in BLOOD !! LOL
> awsome job John !!


 
Man that got there fast!! I sure hope it works good?


----------



## tbone75

Got that PITA green mower going!That makes 3 I can use till something else breaks LOL I hate mowers


----------



## tbone75

I just said I didn't need any more saws right now!And look what happens I just got a line on a Pioneer 600 that runs!Now if I can get them to ship it?Jerry its all you fault!!!! :bang:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Your welcome John 

Think I might be getting a 394 husky and a 925 homie. :smile:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Your welcome John
> 
> Think I might be getting a 394 husky and a 925 homie. :smile:


 
Thankyou too.Now you can find me a P62? :hmm3grin2orange: I want that P60 with the auger attachment that was just put on thee Pioneer thread!That is so cool!!! And very useful too!!OOOHHH the CAD is bad!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jacob you just as well fess up your a Husky lover :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Jacob you just as well fess up your a Husky lover :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Awww Shucks! LOL

Well I guess any saw that runs is welcome in my arms :smile:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Awww Shucks! LOL
> 
> Well I guess any saw that runs is welcome in my arms :smile:


 
Thats no fun if they already run!!! I love almost any chain saw.BUT MINI_MACS !!! Them things are worthless in every way!Aint to crazy about Macs at all unless there free LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Thats no fun if they already run!!! I love almost any chain saw.BUT MINI_MACS !!! Them things are worthless in every way!Aint to crazy about Macs at all unless there free LOL


 
Have you ever run a 250?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Have you ever run a 250?


 
Nope.Don't know anyone with a mac I can play with?Might be ok?I just don't care for the looks of them?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Nope.Don't know anyone with a mac I can play with?Might be ok?I just don't care for the looks of them?


 
Ahhh your crazy


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ahhh your crazy


 
Could be LOL But I fooled that shrink


----------



## jimdad07

Stopping before dinner. Went to pick up my new saw, has some power. We set it up on the tach and got to noticing that there was no oil on the chain. Checked everything over and guess what? The gear on the oil pump was destroyed, whoever put the oil pump on at the factory didn't line the threads of the pump drive with the pump gear. Talk about disapointment.


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> Stopping before dinner. Went to pick up my new saw, has some power. We set it up on the tach and got to noticing that there was no oil on the chain. Checked everything over and guess what? The gear on the oil pump was destroyed, whoever put the oil pump on at the factory didn't line the threads of the pump drive with the pump gear. Talk about disapointment.


 
Oh man that hurts. Hope they overnight a new pump.
After all that anticipation, that's just not fair.


----------



## jimdad07

chipherder said:


> Oh man that hurts. Hope they overnight a new pump.
> After all that anticipation, that's just not fair.


 
It happens. Now I just hope that my dealer doesn't lose the saw and the parts, his place looks like a small engine exploded in there.


----------



## caleath

You should have listened to your inner Cliff and got a Stihl.

Headed out to put up flags for the 4th of July, its only 100 degrees


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> You should have listened to your inner Cliff and got a Stihl.
> 
> Headed out to put up flags for the 4th of July, its only 100 degrees


 
You might be right Cliff, I just love the OTHER GERMAN SAW way too much. It will be made right, I am not too worried by it, I just hate waiting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Real sorry to hear about your saw Jim, ..I have seen far to much of this stuff since the changeover of ownership, not that the saw itself is below par but the assembly of this line of saws has taken a nose dive since Makita`s intervention. The 9010 is still made from good stuff but you better check over all the outer stuff like all the screws to make sure they are tight and that the screws are not stripped. We have found stripped fasteners on new saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thankyou too.Now you can find me a P62? :hmm3grin2orange: I want that P60 with the auger attachment that was just put on thee Pioneer thread!That is so cool!!! And very useful too!!OOOHHH the CAD is bad!!!!


 
May as well go right to the top,..the BP 655 ported and get it over with....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I just said I didn't need any more saws right now!And look what happens I just got a line on a Pioneer 600 that runs!Now if I can get them to ship it?Jerry its all you fault!!!! :bang:


 
Tell them to keep it, they are a sentimental thing for me and just a collector saw to most others. Now a nice Pioneer RA would be a totally different story,..I take all of them I can get...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> You should have listened to your inner Cliff and got a Stihl.
> 
> Headed out to put up flags for the 4th of July, its only 100 degrees


 
Didn`t get much past 55 here today, real nice working weather.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> It will be sticking in some fish tomorrow as i just got an invite to out on a boat.
> next pix should be of it covered in BLOOD !! LOL
> awsome job John !!


 
Beauty of a knife you got there Ron, another fine example of John`s excellent handiwork.


----------



## tbone75

Thanks guys glad you like the knives.


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> You should have listened to your inner Cliff and got a Stihl.
> 
> Headed out to put up flags for the 4th of July, its only 100 degrees


 
Cliffy,,thats a good thing your doing..i hope your influence on the boys has a lasting effect that they remember for the rest of thier lives..seems like they have a very good role model to look up to..

I remember one 4th i had been out in the bush awhile at a fire base on a mountain top. my parents were used to fairly often getting letters and i had not sent any being occupied.. they were worried and called the red cross..the red cross came in by chopper to find me and take a message back..since then the 4th has a diff meaning for me..


heres a clip inspired by bruce springsteen..
viewer discretion advised..

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1T2COZpVD84" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Cliffy,,thats a good thing your doing..i hope your influence on the boys has a lasting effect that they remember for the rest of thier lives..seems like they have a very good role model to look up to..
> 
> I remember one 4th i had been out in the bush awhile at a fire base on a mountain top. my parents were used to fairly often getting letters and i had not sent any being occupied.. they were worried and called the red cross..the red cross came in by chopper to find me and take a message back..since then the 4th has a diff meaning for me..
> 
> 
> heres a clip inspired by bruce springsteen..
> viewer discretion advised..
> 
> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1T2COZpVD84" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
Hell of a story Ron.Happy 4th to you and all the Vets.


----------



## tbone75

Ron you doing any better today?Getting over that cold?


----------



## jimdad07

I am with the rest of the boys, Happy 4th Ron and the rest of you guys who are vets out there.


----------



## Cantdog

Happy 4rth Ron (and everyone else!!) It's good we don't forget.......that was a rough time in our history.....individual and collective.....a lot lost....not much gained in the end I'm sorry to say. Very moving.....I stopped at the memorial/chapel at Angel Fire NM years ago.... another very moving place to say the least...


----------



## caleath

Geee whiz
Where is everyone
Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Geee whiz
> Where is everyone
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Been a long day Cliff, both at work and after. I was just checking back in to call it a night. I'll catch up with you later.


----------



## Cantdog

Well now.....The boat is ready, on the trailer, been run on the hose, gonna fuel up tomorrow morning....55 gal @ $3.60/gal....:msp_mad::msp_ohmy:!!! We'll be gone until Tues...looks like you guys will break 1000 pages before I get back!!!!! Good luck getting your new saw straightened out Jim...sucks that had to happen on a holiday weekend!! Ron I'll be in touch about the red junk....Jacob take care of that leg....Cliff happy 4th hope you got your carbon dioxide levels back where they should be and have stopped throwing your saws in the dumpster....Randy Mac you have a good one too...Tbone... what am I going to have to do to get one of those knives??!!...Jerry .......your Canadian and perhaps don't get quite as worked up about the fourth day of July as some of us Torys to the south do....and even though you have an inclination towards a particular saw brand that I don't adhere to...you have a wonderful weekend and drink at least one Keiths for me...if you will....beacuse I can't.... Jonsereds Rules..the Rest are just Tools........


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All....A Fine morning it is here!!! Heading to the Island for a few days...looking forward to the down time. The dogs know something is up!! When I bring the 4 foot cooler into the kitchen they know where we're going!!! Happy Fourth everyone... and Happy 1000th page for this thread!!! Gotta go there is Stihl more things to be done!!! Don't forget the Keiths jerry....I'm counting on you..LOL!!


----------



## RandyMac

Robin, have a great weekend.
I will have the next 6 days off, the weather looks good for the fireworks over the bay.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning everyone.Went to bed early mower got the best of me LOL.Sounds like most of you are going to have a great weekend.My FIL birthday is on the 4th so we have a double party!He was over there in that hell.Ran a landing craft thats the only thing i know about what he did.He wont talk about it.Like Ron it still hurts him.I wish I could help you guys more.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> May as well go right to the top,..the BP 655 ported and get it over with....LOL


 
Good idea Jerry LOL Not looking real hard for anything.Just in case something comes along I might bite LOL I got the P52 so I am very happy!I was looking for a pic of the saws you mentioned but can't find any?I will look some more.I passed up that 600 they wont ship it.I aint driving 6 hrs round trip to get it.I don't need anything for a shelf any way LOL Thanks Jacob !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Good idea Jerry LOL Not looking real hard for anything.Just in case something comes along I might bite LOL I got the P52 so I am very happy!I was looking for a pic of the saws you mentioned but can't find any?I will look some more.I passed up that 600 they wont ship it.I aint driving 6 hrs round trip to get it.I don't need anything for a shelf any way LOL Thanks Jacob !!


 
No problem John, Sorry it didnt work out that was a fairly nice saw.


----------



## dancan

*Gee Wizz !*

It's so quiet here I can't even find a slacker !
Happy Canada Day ! We got more square mile of awesomeness per capita than anywhere else in the world !













Oh yeah , Huskies suck !


----------



## sefh3

John, sorry to hear about the saw. I was hoping to see some milling pictures or video over the weekend. 

What a great day down here. It didn't fricking rain. It seems like it rains everyday at 2. 15-20 minutes later its done and hotter than he!!. Today it's 78 and 6 mph winds. We spent 6 hours at the ocean and didn't fry. Kids where able to see their first dolphin. This thing was swimming less than 20 ft from us and we where only 30 ft out.

Chat at you all later tonight.


----------



## tbone75

Got my starter for the P52 today!! I know what I am doing this weekend!


----------



## caleath

Ok just in case you guys miss me this weekend....tonight off to Oklahoma for Nathans( my 16 year old boy ) Order of the Arrow cerimony should be back around 12am. Tomorrow am off to the 4th of July parade for the boys to present the colors. Then to the stadium to practice for the flag cerimony tommorow night. We catch the flags when the guys that parachute land. 2 of our boys will be playing echo taps at the end. I think somewhere in there we pick up the flags we put out lastnight. 

So come to Texas and help if you can....its only 97 degrees right now.


----------



## caleath

tbone75 said:


> Got my starter for the P52 today!! I know what I am doing this weekend!


 
taking a nap?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Ok just in case you guys miss me this weekend....tonight off to Oklahoma for Nathans( my 16 year old boy ) Order of the Arrow cerimony should be back around 12am. Tomorrow am off to the 4th of July parade for the boys to present the colors. Then to the stadium to practice for the flag cerimony tommorow night. We catch the flags when the guys that parachute land. 2 of our boys will be playing echo taps at the end. I think somewhere in there we pick up the flags we put out lastnight.
> 
> So come to Texas and help if you can....its only 97 degrees right now.


 
Sure beats running saws and cutting wood, that`s what I will be doing in 55 deg heat.


----------



## RandyMac

Into the 60s here, very bright.


----------



## tbone75

85 and about as humid as it can get!Got most of the grass mowed so it can rain tomorrow.Cliff you have a good time.Sorry your way to far away or I would give you a hand. Best I can do


----------



## tbone75

I wonder if Ron got to try that knife out?He was going out on a boat today.Can't wait to see how he likes it.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> taking a nap?


 
OK smart arse!!LOL Getting my P52 running I hope!Crap can't try it out till I get a B&C for it.That wont be hard to find tho.Jerry does what bars will fit that baby?Something I have I hope LOL


----------



## sefh3

WhooHooo a day down here without rain. The resort we are staying in is throwing a party tonight. Free beer!!!! Can't go wrong with that.

Off to Daytona tomorrow to catch the Cup race down there. Then heading north after that. Sould be back home around Tuesday.

Have a great weekend guys and THANK YOU to all the vets here!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK smart arse!!LOL Getting my P52 running I hope!Crap can't try it out till I get a B&C for it.That wont be hard to find tho.Jerry does what bars will fit that baby?Something I have I hope LOL


 
The big mount Husky bars fit nicely with just about .020 filed out of the bar slot, oiling holes usually line right up. Bars from the 266, 268, 272, 372 etc.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The big mount Husky bars fit nicely with just about .20 filed out of the bar slot, oiling holes usually line right up. Bars from the 266, 268, 272, 372 etc.


 
Thanks Jerry I may have one?If not I will next week LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jerry I may have one?If not I will next week LOL


 
Sorry John,..that`s .020 that needs to be filed out,..about 1/2 a mm since the bar slot is a loose 8.5 mm and the bar studs of the P52 are about 9 mm.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry John,..that`s .020 that needs to be filed out,..about 1/2 a mm since the bar slot is a loose 8.5 mm and the bar studs of the P52 are about 9 mm.


 
OK Jerry thanks for the help.Again LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Oh man,this cold id kicking my butt !! 
on the way to the boat i stopped and got some cough drops,ate em like candy and it helped..untill i read the fine print that said " overcomsumption will give a laxative effect " !!
the head and i became very familiar for a few hours untill it wore off !!
then i still felt like crap..
the 1/2 hr drive home took two hours with all the tourist traffic !!
Johns knife got into sixteen flounder and it worked very nicely.
Now after seven hours on the water with 1/2 of it in the head and feeling poorley anyway i am going to call it an early night..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to hear you are still with us Ron, better take good care now and get over that cold brought on by all the stress of working on Stihl OPPE, stress will make you sick.


----------



## tbone75

Ron your sure having a bad time of it.Hope you get over it soon.And very happy the knife worked!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I have a big day tomorrow so its off to bed early,..Nytol.


----------



## jimdad07

Get better Ron, hate to see you down and not able to work on those Stihls. Good evening everybody. The wife and kids and I have been out weeding the garden. What a beautiful night for working outside.


----------



## jimdad07

Just you and me John?


----------



## caleath

Guess who else was selected for OA

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> Guess who else was selected for OA
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Taking a wild guess??? 
Yogi Bear?


----------



## tbone75

Good morning looks like rain out there.


----------



## tbone75

I must be the only one around this early? LOL


----------



## Rudolf73

tbone75 said:


> I must be the only one around this early? LOL


 
Good morning! I'm up but that doesn't count - its 8:18pm here in oz.

Have a good weekend


----------



## tbone75

Rudolf73 said:


> Good morning! I'm up but that doesn't count - its 8:18pm here in oz.
> 
> Have a good weekend


 
You have a good weekend too!


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of slackers today! The storms quit now its about 90 with the humidity at 90 !! I think I will stay in with the A/C :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Cliff you aint the only one frying eggs on the truck hood


----------



## pioneerguy600

Beautiful day here, bright sun and only mid 50`s with just enough breeze to make it comfortable for working out in it. You guys can keep your 90+ weather, I like mine much better.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like John is keeping this thread alive on his own. Did we hear anymore about Jim`s new Dolmar, like what is happening about the oiler?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone sleeping today, I am working but can find a minute to post now and then, gotta help John keep this thread afloat.....LOL
Who is running a Husky today? That "SUCKS"


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I just cut some grass, hate cutting grass so I have very little of it, mower is over 20 years old and still runs like a champ.


----------



## tbone75

Thanks for the help Jerry LOL Cliffs thread and hes slacking bad!:hmm3grin2orange: I would take some of your weather today!Its just plain nasty out there!90 deg. I can take but that humidity is hard on me.I haven't even worked on the P52 today!Just to danged hot to do anything.May do something after I eat a steak off the grill if it cools down any LOL Hope all you guys are having a good day!Ron I hope your doing better?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I just cut some grass, hate cutting grass so I have very little of it, mower is over 20 years old and still runs like a champ.


 
I wish I didn't have so much grass!What the hell was I thinking 5 acres of grass to take care of ?Plus its all hill side!No wonder I have so much mower trouble LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I wish I didn't have so much grass!What the hell was I thinking 5 acres of grass to take care of ?Plus its all hill side!No wonder I have so much mower trouble LOL


 
I had close to 9 acres to cut as a teenager using a 7 hp Iron Horse push mower, gave me strong legs and kept the fat off me but it instilled a disliking for mowing grass. Even using a ride on mower is of no interest to me and cutting in the hot sun would just be plain out of the question. Besides cutting lawn grass I also cut 44 acres of hay twice a year, baled it and stored it in the 3 story barn, 2000-2500 bales a year. Sure glad when I got away from the farm....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea,...where is that big slacker with his Tapa Talk.?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had close to 9 acres to cut as a teenager using a 7 hp Iron Horse push mower, gave me strong legs and kept the fat off me but it instilled a disliking for mowing grass. Even using a ride on mower is of no interest to me and cutting in the hot sun would just be plain out of the question. Besides cutting lawn grass I also cut 44 acres of hay twice a year, baled it and stored it in the 3 story barn, 2000-2500 bales a year. Sure glad when I got away from the farm....LOL


 
Thats way to much grass to push mow!I wouldn't want to do that with a rider!I worked them hay fields for several years.I don't miss that one dam bit!!!! One old farmer paid us a nickle a bale.That was picking it up and putting it in the barn!He was dads buddy so I got suckered into that every year.


----------



## dancan

Slackers !
You guys are cutting grass while I'm out there cutting 20" and 24" trees with chainsaws with 16" BLADES !


----------



## Stellarex

dancan said:


> Slackers !
> You guys are cutting grass while I'm out there cutting 20" and 24" trees with chainsaws with 16" BLADES !


 
What size blade should I put on my husky 445?!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Slackers !
> You guys are cutting grass while I'm out there cutting 20" and 24" trees with chainsaws with 16" BLADES !


 
But,...but ...you don`t own any saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stellarex said:


> What size blade should I put on my husky 445?!:msp_biggrin:


 
I use two blades on my saw at once, twice the cutting capacity...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hey slackers hows it going :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just getting dark here so I`m not going anywhere.


----------



## dancan

I never said they were my sawz .
Friday at 9:00am , I ask the contractor " Got any lots to cut ?" .
Contractor "No , not yet " .
10:00 am ring ring , ring ring , "Hello " I answer .
Contractor " Can you cut a lot ?"
I can't say no so off I go to cut some trees .
Wish he'd a told me it had a lot of big trees so I could have brought bigger blades LOL !
The other guys 034s rocks , sure is a real good replacement for a 372 !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just getting dark here so I`m not going anywhere.


 
Getting dark here too.Its starting to cool off just a little.I am a true slacker today.I did nothing LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I never said they were my sawz .
> Friday at 9:00am , I ask the contractor " Got any lots to cut ?" .
> Contractor "No , not yet " .
> 10:00 am ring ring , ring ring , "Hello " I answer .
> Contractor " Can you cut a lot ?"
> I can't say no so off I go to cut some trees .
> Wish he'd a told me it had a lot of big trees so I could have brought bigger blades LOL !
> The other guys 034s rocks , sure is a real good replacement for a 372 !


 
Oh,..its the other guys saws, that`s the way it should be, you got any loaner saws, cause I don`t have any sawz either.


----------



## tbone75

I have 2 saws a Mac 320 & poulan 20 something LOL Thats all I own?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got some wood cut up today, all the wood is cut and peeled for the upcoming Steer roast. Next years firewood is also all cut and piled so the next wood I cut will be for a friend of mine who is unable to cut his own.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t know why I hang around on this site, I don`t own any saws and don`t know how to use a chainsaw or repair one.


----------



## tbone75

OOPS I forgot I gave the poulan away.I only own the mac 320 LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have heard those Mac 320 are awesome saws, will they run a 60" blade?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t know why I hang around on this site, I don`t own any saws and don`t know how to use a chainsaw or repair one.


 
Jerry I don't think a newbie on here would buy that


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry I don't think a newbie on here would buy that


 
Well,....maybe a newbie....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have heard those Mac 320 are awesome saws, will they run a 60" blade?


 
I bet that baby would run a 72"


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well,....maybe a newbie....LOL


 
On his first day ??


----------



## tbone75

Anyone want a Mac 320? I don't want to own any saws :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Oh,..I do ,..I do, a 320 would be a great saw to start with. Does it run 050 or 058 or 063?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh,..I do ,..I do, a 320 would be a great saw to start with. Does it run 050 or 058 or 063?


 
Beats me i don't know anything about saws?But I will send it your way...I know where to send it


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like John is keeping this thread alive on his own. Did we hear anymore about Jim`s new Dolmar, like what is happening about the oiler?


 
The new oiler is supposed to be in sometime by mid week. Hopefully Stan (my Dolmar dealer) will get it put on fast. I think I would have rather he sent the saw home with me and let me put the pump on. Other than that just been in the field all day mowing hay. Got a lot done today, great day for haying it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> The new oiler is supposed to be in sometime by mid week. Hopefully Stan (my Dolmar dealer) will get it put on fast. I think I would have rather he sent the saw home with me and let me put the pump on. Other than that just been in the field all day mowing hay. Got a lot done today, great day for haying it.


 
Would have been a great day here for haying also. I hope the pump gets that saw up and running for you, how long of a bar and what type of chain are you going to be running on it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Beats me i don't know anything about saws?But I will send it your way...I know where to send it


 
I only want it if it can run a 60" full comp .404 chisel .063. I have no idea what that is but I read it on here somewhere...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I only want it if it can run a 60" full comp .404 chisel .063. I have no idea what that is but I read it on here somewhere...LOL


 
I am sure it will! i will get it in the mail next week to you. You better have 2 tho?I have another that needs a part or 2 I will send that as well :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> The new oiler is supposed to be in sometime by mid week. Hopefully Stan (my Dolmar dealer) will get it put on fast. I think I would have rather he sent the saw home with me and let me put the pump on. Other than that just been in the field all day mowing hay. Got a lot done today, great day for haying it.


 
At least your wife will have a few more days with you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Whoo who,..I can`t wait,..I will finally own a chainsaw,.a monster of a saw at that. Man I am on cloud 9!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whoo who,..I can`t wait,..I will finally own a chainsaw,.a monster of a saw at that. Man I am on cloud 9!!


 
If i wasen't scared what I would get in return.I would just send them to you :msp_scared:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Would have been a great day here for haying also. I hope the pump gets that saw up and running for you, how long of a bar and what type of chain are you going to be running on it?


 
For felling or blocking, I have a 28" .050 3/8" pitch full chisel running Carlton right now but I will put Windsor on if I have to. For the mill I have a 30" bar with .050 3/8" pitch Woodland Pro ripping chain. Everything else on the saw worked great. Stan went through and checked all of the screws that could be accessed without tearing the saw right down and they were good. They only crap part was the oil pump, and that was an assembly issue. It is a great looking and solid feeling saw. I will be able to tell you better once I have run about a dozen tanks through it. It was a good day in the field, no breakdowns.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> If i wasen't scared what I would get in return.I would just send them to you :msp_scared:


 
Keep in mind he hates Huskies, you might get a 455 Rancher.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Keep in mind he hates Huskies, you might get a 455 Rancher.


 
Afraid it would be something much worse than a mini-mac LOL He wont send me a Husky.He knows I like them


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a real nice 45 but I can`t let that one go, it has earned more money than any other saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Does Husky make something like a Mini Mac?


----------



## tbone75

I don't know of anything worse than a mini-mac but Jerry might!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> For felling or blocking, I have a 28" .050 3/8" pitch full chisel running Carlton right now but I will put Windsor on if I have to. For the mill I have a 30" bar with .050 3/8" pitch Woodland Pro ripping chain. Everything else on the saw worked great. Stan went through and checked all of the screws that could be accessed without tearing the saw right down and they were good. They only crap part was the oil pump, and that was an assembly issue. It is a great looking and solid feeling saw. I will be able to tell you better once I have run about a dozen tanks through it. It was a good day in the field, no breakdowns.


 
Hope it makes a great ripper for you, if you ever need a longer bar I have a brand new 32 and a milling chain for a Husky big mount that will fit your Dolmar. I probably will never use it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't know of anything worse than a mini-mac but Jerry might!!


 
An Echo 670


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Does Husky make something like a Mini Mac?


 
NO !!! Huskys ROCK!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> An Echo 670


 
OK thats one I will avoid


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> NO !!! Huskys ROCK!!!


 
What about a 338 XPT?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK thats one I will avoid


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What about a 338 XPT?


 
Don't know never had one?Is that a top handle saw?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't know never had one?Is that a top handle saw?


 
It looks just like a Mini Mac ,just a different color.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It looks just like a Mini Mac ,just a different color.


 
In that case it might suck :msp_unsure:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think it might but the cost around $500., that`s a lot for a Mini Mac....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think it might but the cost around $500., that`s a lot for a Mini Mac....LOL


 
They can keep it


----------



## pioneerguy600

I certainly won`t ever own one...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope it makes a great ripper for you, if you ever need a longer bar I have a brand new 32 and a milling chain for a Husky big mount that will fit your Dolmar. I probably will never use it.


 
Thanks Jerry, at some point I might take you up on that. I think it will shine as a milling saw. I did some research when I decided to buy this, it was a very close tossup between a 660 and this one. The heavier construction won out.


----------



## jimdad07

I think I hate every top handle saw I have ever seen. I think they serve a great purpose, but what a pain to work on....I see your mini mac and raise you two.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I think I hate every top handle saw I have ever seen. I think they serve a great purpose, but what a pain to work on....I see your mini mac and raise you two.


 
OH I forgot you love them things


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> OH I forgot you love them things


 
I would rather be kicked in the nuts than have to look at one of them godawful little piles of yellow ****.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks Jerry, at some point I might take you up on that. I think it will shine as a milling saw. I did some research when I decided to buy this, it was a very close tossup between a 660 and this one. The heavier construction won out.


 
Y ep,..I have run both of them, torn them down, ported and run them against each other. The 660 would win out if I had to carry it any distance but the heavier construction of the 9010 will make it a great milling saw, the engine is a high torque design which is good for a milling saw. The airfilter will need close attention to keep it cleaned off if you are milling dusty dry wood, not so much on green wood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It must be Mini Mac bash night.LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys.


----------



## tbone75

Hi Jimmy


----------



## pioneerguy600

What up Jacob? Hows the leg coming along?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Y ep,..I have run both of them, torn them down, ported and run them against each other. The 660 would win out if I had to carry it any distance but the heavier construction of the 9010 will make it a great milling saw, the engine is a high torque design which is good for a milling saw. The airfilter will need close attention to keep it cleaned off if you are milling dusty dry wood, not so much on green wood.


 
I oil all of my airfilters and am a big practitioner of constantly blowing the filter out. I also had an idea of using filter media as a kind of first line air filter. All I would have to do is tie a little to the side of the saw that takes in the air. Might be a good idea to cover the recoil also.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Jarod!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It must be Mini Mac bash night.LOL


 
Its a good night for it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Must we bash them little buggers?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey SMURFS lol 
Doing just fine, able to walk around alittle. lol 
Probably shouldnt but it will be alright.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta keep those muscles moving and joints freed up or they seize up...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must we bash them little buggers?


 
I guess we could pick on stihls otstir:


----------



## jimdad07

Well guys I am fallind asleep at the key boars. Hav e a good night guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Well guys I am fallind asleep at the key boars. Hav e a good night guys.


 
Nite Jim


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too late to pick on Stihls and Ron is MIA, hope he is still sucking air.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gotta keep those muscles moving and joints freed up or they seize up...LOL


 
yes sir! 

So John, Jim what are you doing for the 4th?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where is that big slacker with the Tapa Talk thingy?...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hope him and Cliff are OK?Nothing out of them today?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> yes sir!
> 
> So John, Jim what are you doing for the 4th?


 
Over to the FILs its his birthday the 4th so its a double party


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am going to pack it in myself, had a good long day but got to be up early tomorrow,..Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am going to pack it in myself, had a good long day but got to be up early tomorrow,..Nytol.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Over to the FILs its his birthday the 4th so its a double party


 
My sisters birthday was yesterday lol she's 26. she dont need a party lol.


----------



## roncoinc

I'm up !!
damn,that was a long stretch of not even getting out of bed 
now i am so sore all over that hurts too.. did get up to go to head and eat soup but been horizontal most of the time...
i cant believe it's sunday already !!!
i,m gonna miss the whole weekend too !! 
stihl feel like crap so prob most of today in bed also..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, beautiful day here again,bright sunshine , currently 59 deg.and might get into the 60`s later. Going to cross the Province to visit my SIL and cut up some firewood from a truckload of 8' hardwood for this winters use. The 044`s will get a workout today..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I'm up !!
> damn,that was a long stretch of not even getting out of bed
> now i am so sore all over that hurts too.. did get up to go to head and eat soup but been horizontal most of the time...
> i cant believe it's sunday already !!!
> i,m gonna miss the whole weekend too !!
> stihl feel like crap so prob most of today in bed also..


 
Good to hear from you Ron, hope you can beat this affliction and get back on your feet.Sure sucks when a person is not feeling good and can`t do the things most of us take for granted everyday. Get well soon buddy!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning all, beautiful day here again,bright sunshine , currently 59 deg.and might get into the 60`s later. Going to cross the Province to visit my SIL and cut up some firewood from a truckload of 8' hardwood for this winters use. The 044`s will get a workout today..


 
Have fun , looks like we'll have a great day of weather for cutting .
I'm off to burn another gallon or so of mix to finish off a lot .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Have fun , looks like we'll have a great day of weather for cutting .
> I'm off to burn another gallon or so of mix to finish off a lot .


 
You have fun also, run the snot out of that other guys saw!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Wow, Ron, almost sounds like the flu. Hope you start feeling better. The humidity is coming up, maybe it will bake the sickness right out of you.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm up !!
> damn,that was a long stretch of not even getting out of bed
> now i am so sore all over that hurts too.. did get up to go to head and eat soup but been horizontal most of the time...
> i cant believe it's sunday already !!!
> i,m gonna miss the whole weekend too !!
> stihl feel like crap so prob most of today in bed also..


 
Ron you try and take care!I hope you get over that crap soon!


----------



## tbone75

Been up for over 3 hrs. now.Body is starting to loosen up.Now its so hot out already not sure I can do anything out there!Hope you guys are having a great day!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Muggy and hot here. Not a big fan of the heat. Wife is working at the cheese store today so it's just me and the kids. I am wearing an apron right now and cleaning the house. Try not to picture that and keep a strait face. I even put in a load of laundry. There is a method to my madness, do it wrong and I will never be asked to do it again.:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Muggy and hot here. Not a big fan of the heat. Wife is working at the cheese store today so it's just me and the kids. I am wearing an apron right now and cleaning the house. Try not to picture that and keep a strait face. I even put in a load of laundry. There is a method to my madness, do it wrong and I will never be asked to do it again.:msp_smile:


 
Jim in a apron?????? Thats just plain funny :hmm3grin2orange: Do it wrong and she will show you how!! That only works when women do it wrong :hmm3grin2orange: You did it now!! Now she will expect you to do more of it! Oh you poor boy :msp_ohmy: We may have to start calling you Mr. Mom  Kidding aside they love it when the man helps out.Could even get you a nice a pay back?


----------



## tbone75

Anyone heard anything out of Cliff?Hope hes OK?


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> Muggy and hot here. Not a big fan of the heat. Wife is working at the cheese store today so it's just me and the kids. I am wearing an apron right now and cleaning the house. Try not to picture that and keep a strait face. I even put in a load of laundry. There is a method to my madness, do it wrong and I will never be asked to do it again.:msp_smile:


 
Hotter than Hades here as well Jim.

As far as you wearing an apron.... Pics or it never happened! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

105 here today. We went and set up the sound system for tonight. Its going to be a nice show for sure.

Glad to see you slackers are getting by ok.


----------



## RandyMac

Bright and sunny!!!!
Lookin' good for tomorrow, should actually see the fireworks instead of flickering, glowing fog.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have fun also, run the snot out of that other guys saw!!


 
Got the lot done .
I went through 5 liters of bar lube between the 3 saw plan (361,361,034s) on this lot in 2 days and I did not cut up any firewood so I think I ran the snot out of them all , sure am glad they're not my saws LOL !


----------



## dancan

Happy 4th to all you guys south of the border !


----------



## dancan

Slackers !
I thought I'd go buy me a saw today .







What all do you guys think ? It'll run a 36" blade !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Slackers !
> I thought I'd go buy me a saw today .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What all do you guys think ? It'll run a 36" blade !


 
WOW you better go buy that!!


----------



## tbone75

Busy day today.Tore another old mower apart.Got one more to do tomorrow.Swapping motors on one.Then send whats left off to the scrap yard.That will be the last of my junk mowers LOL I think I had 22 of them?All riders!Only kept a few parts and 3 motors.Glad to see that mess gone!


----------



## roncoinc

I'm alive !!! 
but not by much..
if i can stand well enough to take a shower a friend is taking me to the VAMC..
even if i get cough medicine and a good checkup and diagnosis that will help.
a friend stopped by yestday with some codfish he caught..i handed him Johns knife and he went to work and i went back to bed..That knife getting a workout


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm alive !!!
> but not by much..
> if i can stand well enough to take a shower a friend is taking me to the VAMC..
> even if i get cough medicine and a good checkup and diagnosis that will help.
> a friend stopped by yestday with some codfish he caught..i handed him Johns knife and he went to work and i went back to bed..That knife getting a workout


 
Glad your alive Ron LOL Go get checked out.Sounds like you should!Also very happy that knife is getting a work out.Let me know how it holds up?


----------



## caleath

dancan said:


> Happy 4th to all you guys south of the border !


 
Thanks Dan


----------



## tbone75

Back from the FILs birthday party.Has a nice time. I made him a letter opener with red,white & Blue handle very fitting for his birthday today LOL MIL said she will use it more than him LOL he told her fat chance LOL So it seems I will be making another one for her.Nice xmas present for her.Something wrong with that?I don't even have one?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> WOW you better go buy that!!


 
Thanks !
I took your advice and I bought the saw ! ...............His other saw for the same $$ , a MS361 that's in better shape than the borrowed ones that I use .(Now I have some spare parts LOL)


----------



## caleath

I cant believe we arent to 1000 pages yet?


----------



## barneyrb

How ya'll are? Happy 4th to everyone.....


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I cant believe we arent to 1000 pages yet?


 
Well you BIG SLACKER you haven't been around to help!Sell all your saws yet?:hmm3grin2orange: You quit the saws and us too!:msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

One more post before i go down..................
starting to feel beter today..
I SWEAR if i live through this i will NEVER touch another stihl !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> One more post before i go down..................
> starting to feel beter today..
> I SWEAR if i live through this i will NEVER touch another stihl !!


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Ron I hope you get back to normal soon! I need some help keeping this thread going!:bang:


----------



## caleath

Thanks John


----------



## jimdad07

Happy Fourth everybody, even our Canadian neighbors. Been running the last couple of days, you guys know how it goes. Took the kids fishing today out to a pond up on Tug Hill (Ron knows that one). They caught a mess of sunfish. The boy has been sick for the last few days, has had a fever, to the doctors in the morning. I see you are back Cliff, did you get nominated for the OA?


----------



## jimdad07

Dolmar....still waiting


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Thanks John


 
Trying to stir you up :hmm3grin2orange: Did it work? LOL


----------



## caleath

Sure did jim 

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Happy Fourth everybody, even our Canadian neighbors. Been running the last couple of days, you guys know how it goes. Took the kids fishing today out to a pond up on Tug Hill (Ron knows that one). They caught a mess of sunfish. The boy has been sick for the last few days, has had a fever, to the doctors in the morning. I see you are back Cliff, did you get nominated for the OA?


 
Hope your boy is OK.Has he been hanging around Ron?May have that stihl sickness too? Better buy him a toy husky!


----------



## caleath

Shooting fire works with the kids

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Shooting fire works with the kids
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


 
Thats always fun!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll Everyone still have there fingers?


----------



## caleath

John felling your pain today. Back hurting today

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cliff did you lose your computer? Seems your always on this Vortex thing lol.


----------



## caleath

Sorry I forget to erase that sometimes.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Lol ok then! 
Had a nice little display here in my small town.  A year ago Crystal and I met for that I did alittle something special for her.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys. Looks like it will be hot this morning. Glad it's not my week on call.


----------



## roncoinc

Mornin all..
Jim,take kid to dr's ? did you let him contract something from one of those unsanitarry stihl things ??
nasty disease caryying things that they are !
I hope he dont get as sick as i did,that was no fun at all..

Dolmar nirvana wil come....

untill then,,,,,,,,,,,

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/PE7GdEY7k2o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## caleath

Called out at 3am I need sleep


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Called out at 3am I need sleep


 
That sucks Cliff!Get some rest I wont pick on you right now LOL


----------



## tbone75

No one around today?I am the only one taking a break?Mower work again today just about got my motors swapped out.Last 2 ready for the scrap yard :msp_thumbsup: need to get this carp done to get back to important stuff! Saws & knives LOL well after I mow the yard again UGH ! I just can't understand why I haven't got to play with the P52?This sucks!!! Got parts to get it running and haven't had time to touch it!:msp_mad:


----------



## SawTroll

Really quiet here today - I guess most have had better things to do......:taped:


----------



## caleath

One of these days things will get back to normal? Go out to pick up flags tonight. Son is at church camp so who knows how long this will take.

Dang it sure is hard to think about saws when its 103. I am counting the days until October gets here.


Folks wonder why Texans can be so stubborn....I grew up without ac and am not sure how we did it either.

Oh and Husky Sucks......


----------



## tbone75

Sure is quiet around here? HUSKYS ROCK!!!!Stihls make Ron sick LOL Macs are heavy and yellow.:msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

Darn #&%@@$*^%@[email protected] mower , mine must be a husky :msp_mad: .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Darn #&%@@$*^%@[email protected] mower , mine must be a husky :msp_mad: .


 
Welcome to my world of mowers LOL Just got one running today mowed about 30 ft. PTO belt snapped! Found one that fit tho.So back to mowing LOL I hate mowers!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Dolmar nirvana should be here by Thursday, maybe even tomorrow night. I cannot wait. Want it need it gotta have it.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Welcome to my world of mowers LOL Just got one running today mowed about 30 ft. PTO belt snapped! Found one that fit tho.So back to mowing LOL I hate mowers!!!!!!


 
I tried everything to get it to mow .... cash , pizza and ice cream no luck :mad2: .
View attachment 189670


----------



## jimdad07

That is pretty cool Dan, I wonder how well that works.


----------



## Cantdog

What a Bunch of SLACKERS!!!!!! .....I was sure you guys would hit the 1000 mark before I got back from the Island!!!!

That is one wild mower there Dan.......LOL!!!


Hey JOHN!!!!!!!! I found you a Burl to make knife handles from.......I went to the "beach"(Well......this is the Rockbound Coast of Maine!!)........and this is what I found...........LOL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

That is a hack of a burl. I would love to see that one milled. Nice find. I have been setting some aside out of the wood pile as I get them. He can make some nice stuff out of that one I bet. The guys has a talent for sure.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!! That one will have to stay where it is....it's about a mile of the terrain shown to get back to the trail and then another half mile to the road...thing was around 400-500 lbs.......and near impossible to do by water either...it is never calm there...ever....


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That is pretty cool Dan, I wonder how well that works.


 
LOL,..probably as good as his Huskies.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is a huge burl that would make great table tops,..I would slice and dice it and carry it back one slab at a time. Course I got Stihl saws that can handle that work,..not sure them Red saws can...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is a huge burl that would make great table tops,..I would slice and dice it and carry it back one slab at a time. Course I got Stihl saws that can handle that work,..not sure them Red saws can...LOL



LOL!! The problem is it's in a National Park...as in Arcadia....and those ranger/enviros take a dim veiw of chainsaws on Park lands........I can come up with ones nearly that large still green...that one looked a little dozy but worthy of a couple pics!!!!

I did get John four smaller ones that are green to play with and see if it's anything he can use. Pics tomorrow not enough energy to rig the camera tonight.......very long weekend with intermitant white lightening and other excellent beverages...I'll be glad to get back to work!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll


----------



## PB

I bet you didn't see too many hot women out there sunning on that "beach".


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Park designation might change things a little but around here anything below the high tide line is fair game. The inner wood would likely still be fairly sound if it has been insalt water.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> I bet you didn't see too many hot women out there sunning on that "beach".



Just the one taking the pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Park designation might change things a little but around here anything below the high tide line is fair game. The inner wood would likely still be fairly sound if it has been insalt water.



That's the same here but you know the Feds don't know the coastal laws and you would still have to transport your saw over federal land...would be a big dustup with the amount of hikers around during the summer....however...around thanksgiving is a different story...the feds are gone...no one around but islanders. You are probably right about the wood though.....it doesn't look like it has been beating around the shore much...the chainsaw cuts are still pretty well defined for your usual driftwood.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> What a Bunch of SLACKERS!!!!!! .....I was sure you guys would hit the 1000 mark before I got back from the Island!!!!
> 
> That is one wild mower there Dan.......LOL!!!
> 
> 
> Hey JOHN!!!!!!!! I found you a Burl to make knife handles from.......I went to the "beach"(Well......this is the Rockbound Coast of Maine!!)........and this is what I found...........LOL!!!


 
Thats amazing!! Never seen one even close to that big!Sure would make some nice table tops!To bad I can't get it LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I tried everything to get it to mow .... cash , pizza and ice cream no luck :mad2: .
> View attachment 189670


 
Thats cool as hell !! I just wouldn't want to mow my 5 acres with it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

I tried asking my local DEC office (Department of Environmental Conservation) if I could go into state forests and cut up downed trees, they said no way. Kind of p!$$#$ me off that they would rather it just rot away on the ground. The only cutting they allow is the local clear cutters who will pay them to cut. It really cranks my tractor to know a taxpayer can't go in and cut dead wood off the ground, not even by permit. OH SNAPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

In the Park you can harvest downed trees.............but.....you can only use a bow saw (buck saw) or an ax. Power saws will get you a summons and a $125.00 fine first offence. A friend of mine had been camping at a nice beach on another island that is not owned by Acadia but they have a protection easement on it. Anyway Lewis had been camping there for the last forty yrs, always took his saw to jig up some driftwood for the campfire...Rangers showed up...saw his saw... summoneds him on the spot...didn't even catch him cutting just in pocession....Bang....$125.00...he fought it but it stuck.....


----------



## jimdad07

Seems to me that some officials get away with too much in the name of protecting the environment, which needs to be done, but it can be done without going after people who aren't really hurting anything.


----------



## Cantdog

Anyway John I did get you 4 smaller ones...fresh...green...I'll get some pics out tomorrow and if you like the looks of them I'll ship them out to you...


----------



## tbone75

Thanks to all you guys finding them burls for me!!!! i guess I need to get to making some knives LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Anyway John I did get you 4 smaller ones...fresh...green...I'll get some pics out tomorrow and if you like the looks of them I'll ship them out to you...


 
Sounds great to me!! Thanks again


----------



## jimdad07

I have never worked burls before, they look like they are pretty hard to deal with for sure.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I have never worked burls before, they look like they are pretty hard to deal with for sure.


 
They are very hard.That and the wild grain is what makes them so nice for handles.I did turn a bowl out of one.That was a little hard to do.They like to chip out when turning them.But it sure turned out nice!! Wife loves it of corse LOL


----------



## tbone75

Them mowers the last 2 days kicked my arse good!I feel like someone beat me with a club LOL But there done!Pulled off a 18 hp brigs and put a 22 hp kohler on it.Now I got enough power for the 50" deck LOL


----------



## sefh3

What's up all!!!!

Well we spent most of last night driving up from Flordia to Virginia. We ended up watching the fireworks from the White House lawn. What a show that was. I'm sure most of our tax dollars paid for that show. Should be heading home tomorrow. 2500 miles and 2 weeks. I need the smell of 2 stroke in my system!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hows your boy doing Jim?


----------



## jimdad07

Well goodnight guys, I have a little girl here who refuses to go to bed. Her brother is very easy, the force is strong in this one. I don't know if I will be able to handle both here and her mother when she get older. Sorry about the mini rant on the state and all that :taped:. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> What's up all!!!!
> 
> Well we spent most of last night driving up from Flordia to Virginia. We ended up watching the fireworks from the White House lawn. What a show that was. I'm sure most of our tax dollars paid for that show. Should be heading home tomorrow. 2500 miles and 2 weeks. I need the smell of 2 stroke in my system!!!!!!!


 
I bet that was a great show.Our tax dollars at there best LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Well goodnight guys, I have a little girl here who refuses to go to bed. Her brother is very easy, the force is strong in this one. I don't know if I will be able to handle both here and her mother when she get older. Sorry about the mini rant on the state and all that :taped:. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


 
Nite Jim I aint far behind you.


----------



## sefh3

I know the feeling Jim. I can tell my daughter to go to bed and she's sleeping in a few minutes. My boy on the other hand will fight you tooth and nail. He is actually sitting on the chair with me surfing the site and she's off to sleep already. He marches to his own tune.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All....Another beautiful day here abouts. Back to the grind..gotta go look at a building custom staircase in Doug Fir this morning and do a 250 LFT bed moulding run also in Doug Fir this afternoon for a different contractor. It's funny the way wood trends go....sometimes I go months and not use any thing other than cherry...next thing you know everyone wants White Oak....or Ash...right now it seems to be Doug Fir!!LOL!! Fir is tricky to work in small profiles without having split out...I love the look of it but ARPITA to work!!! When I got back from the Island there was a box waiting for me at the shop.....LOL inside was a sweet used Jonsereds 90 P&C which I'm going to put on an 80 lower end, when time allows...LOL probably next winter!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning everyone don't know what I will do today?Body doesen't want to do anything yet LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Awww Come on John, we got 25,000 bd ft of logs to cut  

Well got my doctors appt today, so off to town. While im there I think im gonna take a couple of my smaller useless broken saws into the scrapyard. Like my 3200 and some of my mini-macs and also my Poopin top handles.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Awww Come on John, we got 25,000 bd ft of logs to cut
> 
> Well got my doctors appt today, so off to town. While im there I think im gonna take a couple of my smaller useless broken saws into the scrapyard. Like my 3200 and some of my mini-macs and also my Poopin top handles.


 
Let us know what the Dr. says?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Let us know what the Dr. says?


 
Will do Jeremy


----------



## caleath

Have fun Jacob


----------



## tbone75

Having a very very bad day!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The last 3 days!!! This step-son has went to far with me now.We found pot and pills in his car.Destroyed that!!!Was also told hes been out drinking with some friends.Got on his computer today and found where he has been looking up on how to grow that crap and lots of #### too.Hes only 16!! so now i just don't know what to do??????


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> Having a very very bad day!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The last 3 days!!! This step-son has went to far with me now.We found pot and pills in his car.Destroyed that!!!Was also told hes been out drinking with some friends.Got on his computer today and found where he has been looking up on how to grow that crap and lots of #### too.Hes only 16!! so now i just don't know what to do??????


 
Get him a book on hydroponics?  






If he really is causing troubles, why does he still have his car? Seems to me that would be the first thing to go.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Get him a book on hydroponics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he really is causing troubles, why does he still have his car? Seems to me that would be the first thing to go.


 
Did that 3 days ago.


----------



## tbone75

I am fighting a loosing battle here.His Mom my wife took him to town to buy him a new cell phone after all this chit hes been doing?WTF!!!! She gets poed at me because I yelled at him?WTF again !!! Not sure at all where this is going to end up????????? All I know is I on the edge and tipping!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I am fighting a loosing battle here.His Mom my wife took him to town to buy him a new cell phone after all this chit hes been doing?WTF!!!! She gets poed at me because I yelled at him?WTF again !!! Not sure at all where this is going to end up????????? All I know is I on the edge and tipping!!!


 
Take it easy John,,step back,out of the picture and relax a bit..
realize aint no way you gonna get between the moma bear and the baby bear and and come out unharmed.
take a deap breath,and another,etc.....


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> I am fighting a loosing battle here.His Mom my wife took him to town to buy him a new cell phone after all this chit hes been doing?WTF!!!! She gets poed at me because I yelled at him?WTF again !!! Not sure at all where this is going to end up????????? All I know is I on the edge and tipping!!!


 
I can relate to that somewhat, it sure makes it hard when the wife doesn't support you when trying to raise a kid, and rewards him for bad behavior. You've taken the car, maybe it's time to talk to the wife and get her on the same page. Sounds like a tough situation for sure, don't let it drive you crazy and hopefully it will work out.


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> I can relate to that somewhat, it sure makes it hard when the wife doesn't support you when trying to raise a kid, and rewards him for bad behavior. You've taken the car, maybe it's time to talk to the wife and get her on the same page. Sounds like a tough situation for sure, don't let it drive you crazy and hopefully it will work out.


 
I am a very calm person most all the time.Takes a lot to rile me up.I have talked to her several times about his behavior but it seems to fall on deaf ears.She has always give him anything he wants.That to me is the problem he needs to learn everything has to be earned in some way.Thats how i was taught and so was she?Always got me how he disrespects her and me.But I am the step-dad I expect that LOL.It seemed to get better over the last 3 yrs. now chit hit the fan big time!Ron is very right I will loose no matter what if I try to get between them.But this is my house and I never ask the kid for much anything.Always helped him when needed or if asked.I don't even ask him to mow grass or help with the wood.I ask her about him helping out around here but she says she will do it so she doesen't have to listen to him cry about it.I just can't agree with that.Thats just not helping him to grow up IMO.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Wow John, sounds tough. 
As a 16 year old my self I will give you my honest to god opinion. Myself I hate kids like him, that are lazy potheads. As Ron said take a step back, put yourself into his shoes. Try to involve yourself into things he does or likes, Fighting with him is the worst thing you can do although it sounds ridiculous it just makes them hate you more. Ground him still, but tell him why and when he will get it back. (When he stops smoking) The next step get your wife on the same page as you, 2 parents with different opinions is the worst front, Both of you go to him and talk to him. Give him examples of how Pot and Pills affect peoples life's, loosing there life's, loosing things dear to them, loosing there sanity. I know it all sounds so hard but it takes commitment, And if he starts raising his voice tell him you have to go pee and come back with a good attitude. I know it always sounded ridiculous but taking 10 long breaths does help me when I get aggravated, working on saws is the worst thing you can do when aggravated as well (I know from experience)

Got back from the doc, she told me to stay laid back for a couple of weeks and if it dont get any better they'll do an MRI. Thats what they told me 2 weeks ago :msp_sleep:


----------



## tbone75

Sorry to be venting on here today guys.Just had to get some off my mind.I raised 2 daughters and had very little trouble.They both turned out great.Just don't know what to do about this boy?Thanks for your help guys!!!


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas? Sorry to hear you are having issues there John...I will hug my son when he gets home.


I am staying put tonight, no going anywhere at all. I am off call now and I am beat. Worked out in the heat all day today, too many folks off today so I got to run a bucket truck all day. 


I think we should try and get to 1000 pages this week.


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas? Sorry to hear you are having issues there John...I will hug my son when he gets home.
> 
> 
> I am staying put tonight, no going anywhere at all. I am off call now and I am beat. Worked out in the heat all day today, too many folks off today so I got to run a bucket truck all day.
> 
> 
> I think we should try and get to 1000 pages this week.


 
Glad you get to rest Cliff, it must be about 100 degrees there.
I have no doubt these guys can hit 1000 pages this week.


----------



## caleath

Where are all the slackers at?


----------



## dancan

caleath said:


> Where are all the slackers at?


 
Trying to get the second lawnmower started @%$#%#^[email protected][email protected]$!!
This little Honda mower must be made by Husky :msp_angry: .


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I am a very calm person most all the time.Takes a lot to rile me up.I have talked to her several times about his behavior but it seems to fall on deaf ears.She has always give him anything he wants.That to me is the problem he needs to learn everything has to be earned in some way.Thats how i was taught and so was she?Always got me how he disrespects her and me.But I am the step-dad I expect that LOL.It seemed to get better over the last 3 yrs. now chit hit the fan big time!Ron is very right I will loose no matter what if I try to get between them.But this is my house and I never ask the kid for much anything.Always helped him when needed or if asked.I don't even ask him to mow grass or help with the wood.I ask her about him helping out around here but she says she will do it so she doesen't have to listen to him cry about it.I just can't agree with that.Thats just not helping him to grow up IMO.


 
John I am real sorry to hear about the problems. He sounds a little like my BIL, 21 years old, always had everything handed to him his whole life and you can't get him to do chit to help out. You have to do what you have to do.


----------



## caleath

Hit it with a hammer...grass not growing too much here....too dang hot and no rain.


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff it was a balmy 75 or so here all day, I can't take this heat.


----------



## jimdad07

Be back in a bit, going back out to work on the mill. Finally found what I needed to mount the axle just right. I'll be able to flip it over here pretty soon and finish the base.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Trying to get the second lawnmower started @%$#%#^[email protected][email protected]$!!
> This little Honda mower must be made by Husky :msp_angry: .


 
Sounds more like a mini-mac to me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

102 here today....Jim you suck


----------



## Cantdog

91 F Was the temp today here on the rockbound coast of Maine......humid as well. John didn't have time to take burl pics today..tomorrow I think. First day back in the real world and further behind than I thought... Sorry you are having problens with your step son. Jacob gave some very sound advise I think and worthy of further thought. Remember the more you criminalize the greater the pull to do. But I'm no preacher and I know you are having enough problems right now without the kids acting up...Hang in there..the kid caught with a little pot ain't the end of the world nor does that mean he's down a one way street...in reality you can't have an objective view of anything if you haven't tried it. (that'll probably get this fight thread going!!) Anyway...the best to your whole family as I do know this type of thing is stressful to say the least!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> 91 F Was the temp today here on the rockbound coast of Maine......humid as well. John didn't have time to take burl pics today..tomorrow I think. First day back in the real world and further behind than I thought... Sorry you are having problens with your step son. Jacob gave some very sound advise I think and worthy of further thought. Remember the more you criminalize the greater the pull to do. But I'm no preacher and I know you are having enough problems right now without the kids acting up...Hang in there..the kid caught with a little pot ain't the end of the world nor does that mean he's down a one way street...in reality you can't have an objective view of anything if you haven't tried it. (that'll probably get this fight thread going!!) Anyway...the best to your whole family as I do know this type of thing is stressful to say the least!!


 
You might be right Robin, one might have to try it a whole lot to appreciate allure of it.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> 102 here today....Jim you suck


 
Suck is such a strong word Cliff.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll 
How is everyone?


----------



## jimdad07

Pretty good Jonesy.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Pretty good Jonesy.


 
LOL you still havent posted pictures of your new saw have you?


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> LOL you still havent posted pictures of your new saw have you?


 
The oiler was screwed up out of the box at the dealers. The new oil pump should be here any time now. Once I have that I am going to run it like I borrowed it from my BIL. As soon I get my new baby home there will be pics, maybe even video, can't promise video for sure but I will try. On that note it's time for me to turn in. I have been watching things on how to make your own wind turbines for electricity on youtube. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## caleath

Jim is going to keep that saw in a crib next too his bed.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> But I'm no preacher and I know you are having enough problems right now without the kids acting up...Hang in there..the kid caught with a little pot ain't the end of the world nor does that mean he's down a one way street...in reality you can't have an objective view of anything if you haven't tried it. (that'll probably get this fight thread going!!) Anyway...the best to your whole family as I do know this type of thing is stressful to say the least!!


 
If only my parents knew the amount of pot and cheap beer I drank in high school. I had my fair share (to put it VERY mildly) of pot but I think I turned out fine. Just weather the storm and wait for college.


----------



## PLMCRZY

tbone75 said:


> Having a very very bad day!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The last 3 days!!! This step-son has went to far with me now.We found pot and pills in his car.Destroyed that!!!Was also told hes been out drinking with some friends.Got on his computer today and found where he has been looking up on how to grow that crap and lots of #### too.Hes only 16!! so now i just don't know what to do??????


 
There was a guy on the Cummins forum that had a similar situation. He was an Ex marine and his son had done the same crap your son did. The guy took everything out of his room except his bed. I mean everything, it was just a blank room with a bed, blanket, and pillow. He then made him do chores everyday til sun down. He did this for 3 months! O ya and it was in the winter so he was still going to school. Every week he would call the teachers and principal to see how his grades were. If he had one grade below a high B he would get another week tacked on to his sentence. O ya and he did a home drug test every week on a random day.

A while back i found him in a thread and asked how his son was doing. He said he is great, gets awesome grades but still gets drug tested, just to be sure. He also said the kids he was hanging out with before he got in trouble, he doesnt like. 

Hopefully it helps! 

Btw i once got in big trouble, and my mother had to come pick me up at 330am she beat my ass til it was raw. That is the last time i ever did something illegal. I didnt try pot til about 9 months ago, i havent done it since. Really didnt wind my watch i guess you could say. Now i cant do anything since i have CDL and my job randomly drug tests us.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All ANOTHER good day here...close to 90 again they say....Got a few minutes to look that 90 Jonsereds P&C over closely.....really happy with this one.....piston is sweet..machine marks still very visible...from the cyl wear looks to be an OEM piston replacement. But cyl is good too.....nice and smooth inside..no scoring or anything...no cracked or broken fins etc. I was a little leary of the purchase as it came from the upper left coast where they might actually wear one of these out with long bars and big wood but this is just sweet......perfect for what I'll be doing with it. Have a good day everyone.......Stihls Steel Suck!!!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Yep, stihls suck, always have.

I got toasted yesterday, went inland, it was in the mid 90s, no a/c in the old car.
I have gotten too used to putting on a jacket to go outside, been 5-6 degrees below normal.
Our high temp this summer was 65, stayed that "hot" for an hour, then the fog came back in.
It was clear for the fireworks over the bay, but a chilly 52, with more than enough breeze to clear the smoke.

I bought a saw from a friend, I found that it had eaten a broke off exhaust bolt. A bit more than minor damage,
he gave me about 90 pounds of parts saws, it took me three trips to the shop. I found two nice motors and one good one. Those 82cc McCulloch motors are getting scarce, particularly the 800/805s.

Any shirtless sawyers interested in being on a calender?


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Morning All ANOTHER good day here...close to 90 again they say....Got a few minutes to look that 90 Jonsereds P&C over closely.....really happy with this one.....piston is sweet..machine marks still very visible...from the cyl wear looks to be an OEM piston replacement. But cyl is good too.....nice and smooth inside..no scoring or anything...no cracked or broken fins etc. I was a little leary of the purchase as it came from the upper left coast where they might actually wear one of these out with long bars and big wood but this is just sweet......perfect for what I'll be doing with it. Have a good day everyone.......Stihls Steel Suck!!!!!!


 
Hey Robin, glad to see you survived the earth quake this morning.


----------



## sefh3

Hello All,
Hope everyone is doing fine these days. I know it's been a few since I've been here. Finally got home last night from the vacation. What a trip it ended out being. 3500 miles later and 8 states. It was great and the kids loved it. Can't wait to get home from work today and finish up some projects in the shop.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Hello All,
> Hope everyone is doing fine these days. I know it's been a few since I've been here. Finally got home last night from the vacation. What a trip it ended out being. 3500 miles later and 8 states. It was great and the kids loved it. Can't wait to get home from work today and finish up some projects in the shop.


 
Glad you had a nice vacation!Now get to work :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Just another day in hell here.The wife let the kid have the car back already?WTF !!! I tryed to tell her if that kid is out drinking doing drugs and driving and hurts someone.Does she have any idea who is going to pay?We are!!!! And she still let him have????? Trying to breathe right now keep my mouth shut but dam its hard to do!!!!!:msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused: I need a xanax!! It may be worth crapping my pants again?


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Hey Robin, glad to see you survived the earth quake this morning.


 
Earthquake???? I didn't know.....must of been centered up your way....what time??? Didn't catch the news this morning..Glad to have you checking in on this thread Lee....I need help beating back the Jonsereds nonbelievers at times LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Just another day in hell here.The wife let the kid have the car back already?WTF !!! I tryed to tell her if that kid is out drinking doing drugs and driving and hurts someone.Does she have any idea who is going to pay?We are!!!! And she still let him have????? Trying to breathe right now keep my mouth shut but dam its hard to do!!!!!:msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused: I need a xanax!! It may be worth crapping my pants again?



Yeah that's hardly any punishment...hard to go against the full parent though..

John I'm gonna go get those burl pics right now and get them on.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Earthquake???? I didn't know.....must of been centered up your way....what time??? Didn't catch the news this morning..Glad to have you checking in on this thread Lee....I need help beating back the Jonsereds nonbelievers at times LOL!!!


 
It was down your way on the peninsula. Small earthquake shakes Blue Hill peninsula — Maine News — Bangor Daily News 

Haha! The non-believers can _believe_ anything they want, it still doesn't change the _*truth*_.


----------



## Cantdog

HMMM... I missed it..I guess... I was up at 5:23AM too so I didn't sleep through it..


----------



## PB

Well I guess a 2.3 magnitude isn't going to be producing tsunami's that wipe out England.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John Here are the pics...these are red spruce burls...take look and if you think they would be useful to you, PM me.

AND no I wasn't drinkin that beer...I just put it there so you would have a comparision to show the size...But... I am drinking it now!!!!LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Well I guess a 2.3 magnitude isn't going to be producing tsunami's that wipe out England.



LOL...Yeah not even New England!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Glad you had a nice vacation!Now get to work :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Just gotta put some time in at the office then I'll be getting at it.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey John Here are the pics...these are red spruce burls...take look and if you think they would be useful to you, PM me.
> 
> AND no I wasn't drinkin that beer...I just put it there so you would have a comparision to show the size...But... I am drinking it now!!!!LOL!!


 
I would sure like to see what they look like inside.I am sure they have some nice grain in there.I also noticed that beer is open on that last pic. LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I would sure like to see what they look like inside.I am sure they have some nice grain in there.I also noticed that beer is open on that last pic. LOL


 
It was alot of work taking those pictures. He needed a cold one for his effort.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I would sure like to see what they look like inside.I am sure they have some nice grain in there.I also noticed that beer is open on that last pic. LOL



Do you want me to bandsaw one in half and take another pic so you can see what they look like??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Do you want me to bandsaw one in half and take another pic so you can see what they look like??


 
Thats a great idea!I am sure they have some nice grain inside.


----------



## roncoinc

WHEW !! 5 1/2 hours at the VAMC today,, 4 1/2 hr spent waiting !! why everybody choose today to get hurt or get sick ?? i had an appt but needed emergency room anyway..yestday recoil on an 8hp got my left hand,no broken bones but plenty good bruise,enuf for pain pills and wrapping it up..no two handed work for awhile..

gotta finish that pos 020avp so it can go !
found it had a bad plug wire end,cut it off and soldered another on..started right up and ran good for 30 seconds then died without spark 

John,found another piece of mahogany,3x6x11 in solid.. i know it dont have much for grain but it's natural red color is very pretty..all it needs for finishing is sanding,dont need a coating as it is waterproof as it is..a little teak oil and it be real nice..

Jim get the new baby yet ?????????

Robin,was introduced to a guy needs somebody to show him where to go fishing..he got a 17ft,80hp center console and a 26ft volvo powered that looks like maybe an eastern ? VERY deep,inside all open floor plan except the cabin..standing in it gunwales almost up to my waiste !!

hope to have more time now to take up the slack left by Cliffy


----------



## dancan

Ring ring , ring ring .
Me "Hello"
Contractor "Dan buddy , can you come drop the big pine this am ?"
Me "Sure , but I have to be in and out ."
Contractor "Could you just cut a couple of leaners ?"
Me "The ones I offered to cut when I was there but you said not to ?"
Contractor "I don't remember ."
Me" Like *@$^%#^%^ you don't remember ."
I get there for one big tree plus a couple and the excavator operator tells me there was an addition of a 10ft wide strip down one side that needed to be cut :mad2: .
The pine was 3 1/2 ft with rot in the center but she came down as planned and the 066 with a 32" worked just fine so I guess that made up the extras .




RandyMac said:


> Yep, stihls suck, always have.
> 
> 
> Any shirtless sawyers interested in being on a calender?


 
Stihls rock and Huskies stink and ... well you know the rest .
I try to stay away from shirtless sawyers , especially if they're working around pecker poles but if I see one I'll send him your way LOL !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WHEW !! 5 1/2 hours at the VAMC today,, 4 1/2 hr spent waiting !! why everybody choose today to get hurt or get sick ?? i had an appt but needed emergency room anyway..yestday recoil on an 8hp got my left hand,no broken bones but plenty good bruise,enuf for pain pills and wrapping it up..no two handed work for awhile..
> 
> gotta finish that pos 020avp so it can go !
> found it had a bad plug wire end,cut it off and soldered another on..started right up and ran good for 30 seconds then died without spark
> 
> John,found another piece of mahogany,3x6x11 in solid.. i know it dont have much for grain but it's natural red color is very pretty..all it needs for finishing is sanding,dont need a coating as it is waterproof as it is..a little teak oil and it be real nice..
> 
> Jim get the new baby yet ?????????
> 
> Robin,was introduced to a guy needs somebody to show him where to go fishing..he got a 17ft,80hp center console and a 26ft volvo powered that looks like maybe an eastern ? VERY deep,inside all open floor plan except the cabin..standing in it gunwales almost up to my waiste !!
> 
> hope to have more time now to take up the slack left by Cliffy


 
Ron what the hell are you doing to your self?You get over that stihl sickness yet?LOL Now you go beat the hell out of your hand!You need to slow down or something?LOL That wood sounds very nice!I love the red color for handles! I have an idea of putting some white pearl with it?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll got 5 new chaisnaws today :msp_w00t:
A Pioneer 400, good compression looks like its getting spark. fairly clean as well
D36 McCulloch with the pull rope above the carb (imagine that) seems like it might be locked up? :msp_unsure:
seems like another 250 super McCulloch but no ID tag, have to check the serial locked up... =P
McCulloch 10-10 almost brand new, not any oil on the clutch :msp_w00t: needs a clutch cover and bar, and I got them lol
925 Homie, Not locked up not sure if its getting spark yet? looked like it had some faded paint
I got all these saws for the wonderful price of ....*drum roll*
25 Bucks :hmm3grin2orange:
gonna try and clean up the 10-10 and take it to the pawn shop and try to return my money ASAP. 

Anyone wanna buy it? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Thats a great idea!I am sure they have some nice grain inside.



Will do John...I'll split the largest one and joint the flats so it will be as finished as possible...if you want them, I can do them all that way so you have a flat and true starting place...tomorrow I'll get the pics up.....Stihls have had an adverse affect on Ron it would seem....

Ron you goin fishin????


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> WHEW !! 5 1/2 hours at the VAMC today,, 4 1/2 hr spent waiting !! why everybody choose today to get hurt or get sick ?? i had an appt but needed emergency room anyway..yestday recoil on an 8hp got my left hand,no broken bones but plenty good bruise,enuf for pain pills and wrapping it up..no two handed work for awhile..
> 
> gotta finish that pos 020avp so it can go !
> found it had a bad plug wire end,cut it off and soldered another on..started right up and ran good for 30 seconds then died without spark
> 
> John,found another piece of mahogany,3x6x11 in solid.. i know it dont have much for grain but it's natural red color is very pretty..all it needs for finishing is sanding,dont need a coating as it is waterproof as it is..a little teak oil and it be real nice..
> 
> Jim get the new baby yet ?????????
> 
> Robin,was introduced to a guy needs somebody to show him where to go fishing..he got a 17ft,80hp center console and a 26ft volvo powered that looks like maybe an eastern ? VERY deep,inside all open floor plan except the cabin..standing in it gunwales almost up to my waiste !!
> 
> hope to have more time now to take up the slack left by Cliffy


 
The new baby is home, I am working on getting a pic up right now.


----------



## jimdad07

Here she is boys, lets see how this works, I still haven't figured this ne picture process out yet.
http://thumbp12-ne1.thumb.mail.yaho...c&midoffset=1_109203&partid=1&f=842&fid=InboxView attachment 189865


----------



## sefh3

Ron, slow down my friend. If you would stick around those Stihl's more often you wouldn't get sick. They are know to cure any sickness. 

Jim, Great looking saw. How is she oiling with that new pump? You did good on loading those pics too.


----------



## jimdad07

Very impressed with the oiler. It seemed to do very well on that 28" B+C. Has some power for sure. It is set up to run 12,800 on the chain at WOT with no load. A little rich but it will be mostly for milling.


----------



## sefh3

I would rather see it a tad rich for milling anyways.


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas? Glad to see Jim has his new baby home.


----------



## sefh3

Cliff,
Did you get the email I sent you today?


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Cliff. I am glad to have it finally. I had to help Mary get the groceries in the house, that's why I was away. I have a question for you guys, I see it's just Cliff, Scott and I on right now, what do you guys know about homemade wind turbines for power generation? I have been doing some research and have a few ideas on how to go about it but I wondered if you guys ever gave it any thought. We are going to try to slowly move off the grid here.


----------



## sefh3

Jim,
I have pondered this for many years. I have power outages every month for a day or two. If you can find the parts to build it cheap then it would be worth it. Do you have a generator to use for power supply?


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Jim,
> I have pondered this for many years. I have power outages every month for a day or two. If you can find the parts to build it cheap then it would be worth it. Do you have a generator to use for power supply?


 
I do not, but I will put up some links for you as I find them. I have been finding out that people are making their own homemade, right down to winding their own coils and so on. Here is a sight I am looking at right now Build the coil disk. It looks pretty good. This is something I have been getting pretty interested on for awhile. My wife and I were talking about this a couple of years ago and could not come up with enough money to buy a windmill. If I can learn how to make one, I am going to give it a try. There is one on youtube that the guy says cost him $400 to make. I am sure that this does not cover parts beyond the mill, like batteries and inverters. My idea is to start by making one that can charge a six or eight tractor battery bank and then put an inverter on it to run my new shop when I get to build it. Just in the thinking process right now, but I will make it happen.


----------



## jimdad07

Here is another one guys: www.zoomaviation.com - Thu Jul 7 21:55:29 2011


----------



## jimdad07

Here is the best one I have found yet, there is a step by step PDF with this one and a materials list: Make a Wind Generator


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to call it a night guys, have a good one.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron what the hell are you doing to your self?You get over that stihl sickness yet?LOL Now you go beat the hell out of your hand!You need to slow down or something?LOL That wood sounds very nice!I love the red color for handles! I have an idea of putting some white pearl with it?


 
Yeh,over the stihlinsickness...was still weak and in recovery so got hurt  sickness has left behind a disturbing side effect,,no alcohol or tabbacco in over a weak,and no desire..

white pearl diamond long and thin,with the same for a thin stripe on the bolster ??  
this stuff stury enough could use it against the grain for a wierd affect !
you gotta ask robin if he can come up with some teak for you..he prob best source from all the old boats around..
that would make nice handles..


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Here is the best one I have found yet, there is a step by step PDF with this one and a materials list: Make a Wind Generator


 
Good looking addition to the family Jim,, kinda looks like it takes after uncle Cliff ?? 

Free power ? aint free,move back to tug hill..
The amature radio society has a volonteer group caled ARES, amatuer radio emergency response..put to use during emergencies.. they have been looking into and playing with energy generation for years now for backup power for the stations..
if anybody knows any "ham" operators they are known for being pretty clever people..if anything electronic can be done better or cheaper a "ham" will find a way to do it 
unfortunatelly there is no such thing as a free meal when it comes to energy production..the initial outlay for the quality stuff needed to last and work long enough to see any kind of return is expensive..as progress is made in that area making new tech old quickly the investment loss quickens at a greater rate.
Just a folding vane setup for wind is very costly.. 
I'm sure you will find lot's of those kind of projects called succesfull with most being impractical or they would be more common.
move next to a waterfall,problem solved


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.....Interesting reading there Jim..and good for you contemplating an off-grid lifestyle. On the island where I grew up there was no grid....we (my family) had two electrical systems and seperate generators. One was a 110VAC Kohler with a demand start feature..if you turned on a light in the house it would start the generator automatically. The other was a 32VDC Delco crank start generator and 16 2V glass batteries. Of course the Kohler was "magic".....untill after a couple of yrs the relays played out and you had to go out and manually start it when needed. I learned to start, operate and maintain these systems from the time I was 7 or 8yrs old. The romance wears thin when you can't get the gen started and you are missing your Sat morning cartoons!!!! We moved off island when I went to high school and i quickly adapted to grid power. Later in life (30yrs or so) I again moved off grid (1994) to a house with solar panels, generator, battery bank and inverter....lived there 11 yrs and probably could not have done that without my pervious experience. So I will give you my honest opinions concerning this. First...Any way you go or combinations of energy producing devises you choose, if you want to live even close to "normal" will cost you more $$$$ than the grid will sell you power for. Nothing is free or everyone would snip the cord. Solar is great, quiet and very green...as in a reasonably sized aray of say 2,000 watts with the associated battery bank, charge controler inverter will run you anywhere from $30,000-$40,000 depending on the installation. Wind is cool...but don't entertain the thought of you relying on the homemade ones in your links....nice, fun projects but not workable long term. The one with the PVC fan blades was cool but I saw no provisions for weather proofing nor even more important any kind of overspeed protection. This is VERY important....I watched as a friend of mine got tired of the tail furling on his factory made unit tripping when it just got charging good so he eliminated it. The mill was mounted on his barn roof and we drank beer one very windy day and watched the entire thing go into an overspeed condition and selfdestruct as the whole mess exploded and came crashing down knocking a big hole in his roof as well. It really was funny and looked for all the world like a helocopter crash in progress!! He didn't see the humor.... Anyway my point in all this is there is untold hrs of maintaince and cost involved in making you own power but it is doable just don't think for a minute it will save you one red cent.....the only real payback is you will most likely have power when all your neighbors don't.....and you won't even know it. Keep posting links as you find them it is all very good reading and interesting.


----------



## Cantdog

HAHA!!! Ron...you beat me to it!! Glad to hear you're feeling better and have gotten over your "Stihlitiss".....I didn't know there for a while you might have needed a "Stihlectomy" Those are Stihl pretty expensive I hear...


----------



## sefh3

Jim,
I have a friend that is a heavy duty mechanic by trade. His company mandates all batteries are replaced once a year. So he takes a few of them home. He uses a windmill to charge all the batteries and runs his whole house from hit. The only issue is, every light he uses he has to have 2 light bulbs. One is wired to run 36 volts (battery powered) and the other uses 110 volts. He has an invertered that he switches over so both sources can be used at different times. If your going to be running your shop the only benefit would be for the lights. I don't know if they would produce enough power to run an air compressor or not.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,over the stihlinsickness...was still weak and in recovery so got hurt  sickness has left behind a disturbing side effect,,no alcohol or tabbacco in over a weak,and no desire..
> 
> white pearl diamond long and thin,with the same for a thin stripe on the bolster ??
> this stuff stury enough could use it against the grain for a wierd affect !
> you gotta ask robin if he can come up with some teak for you..he prob best source from all the old boats around..
> that would make nice handles..


 
I like your idea there Ron!That would be a very nice handle!Them side affects sound like a good thing to me?At least the tobacco LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Here you go John...this is the largest one split basically in half...as in any burl a different dirrection of cut will yield different patterns. The "rays" are pretty wild...


----------



## caleath

Hotter than blue blazes here again today. You guys up north need to open a window

I haven't run a saw in a month now
Huskies still suck


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> Hotter than blue blazes here again today. You guys up north need to open a window
> 
> I haven't run a saw in a month now
> Huskies still suck


 
Hey Cliff,,MY windows are open ,, a nice low humidity 72 degs inside and out..
This morning i went out around the yard and picked strawberries and raspberries and blueberries, all wild,  gosh i love living here


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Here you go John...this is the largest one split basically in half...as in any burl a different dirrection of cut will yield different patterns. The "rays" are pretty wild...


 
I like that!!! I can see some very nice handles in there!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Hotter than blue blazes here again today. You guys up north need to open a window
> 
> I haven't run a saw in a month now
> Huskies still suck


 
Hey Cliff I ran a saw yesterday!A HUSKY 142 LOL.Had to cut a path back open down through my woods.Getting ready for blackberrie picking!Got part of the paths mowed now I can finish them.Got to make it easy for the wife and my Mom to go picking LOL Today its raining and only 80 out.Not to bad.


----------



## tbone75

Ron hows that knife holding up?Does it keep its edge very well?I wont make any more like it till you says it worth it or not LOL


----------



## caleath

104 right now. This sucks.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> 104 right now. This sucks.


 
Somewhere in the low 80's here. This sucks.


----------



## roncoinc

:cool2: 68 deg now ,,maybe turn heat on later ?/ LOL !!!!!

John,the knife did 16 flounder with 4 fillets a fish,,three 10lb cod and they all have lots of bone to scrape on,especially when the fella did the cad he was cutting bones with it and i dont think it needs touching up yet so i would say all is well.
wont get a chance to put it to more fish until the middle of the week.
got a great idea for a flatfish small fillet knife now tho


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> :cool2: 68 deg now ,,maybe turn heat on later ?/ LOL !!!!!
> 
> John,the knife did 16 flounder with 4 fillets a fish,,three 10lb cod and they all have lots of bone to scrape on,especially when the fella did the cad he was cutting bones with it and i dont think it needs touching up yet so i would say all is well.
> wont get a chance to put it to more fish until the middle of the week.
> got a great idea for a flatfish small fillet knife now tho


 
Sounds good so far.Whats your idea?


----------



## jimdad07

Sounds like that knife is holding up rather well. Nice work John.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Sounds like that knife is holding up rather well. Nice work John.


 
Thanks Jim.I will be making some more of them I think?Xmas is getting closer LOL


----------



## caleath

John my birthday is way before Christmas


Where is everyone...I havent seen Jerry in a few days.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> John my birthday is way before Christmas
> 
> 
> Where is everyone...I havent seen Jerry in a few days.


 
Now Cliff what would you want with a fishing knife? LOL


----------



## sefh3

caleath said:


> John my birthday is way before Christmas
> 
> 
> Where is everyone...I havent seen Jerry in a few days.


 
Cliff, I'm right here!!!!!

How's the weather down there tonight? Under 100 yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just got in, its been so hot here, high 60`s all week, got a nice tan though. Work is progressing real well on the project and I have been putting in long days there. This weekend is another gathering for my herb class, we will be going out to an island to study some stuff that seldom is found on the mainland. Calling for a little rain tomorrow and a high temp of 60-65F.


----------



## caleath

No need for a fishing knife here....

Not sure if its under 90 yet or not...starting to get to my threshold though. 

I have been getting a bit of sun myself...


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys. I just got in. I tore something up in my wrist pretty good trying to flip my sawmill over so I can finish it. Dumb friggin move on my part. My wrist is all swollen up and sore. I can move everything though and there is no tingling, so it must be all good. Went over to my SIL's who is a rn and she fixed me up. Think I will bring the tractor down to try and turn that mill over.


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys. I just got in. I tore something up in my wrist pretty good trying to flip my sawmill over so I can finish it. Dumb friggin move on my part. My wrist is all swollen up and sore. I can move everything though and there is no tingling, so it must be all good. Went over to my SIL's who is a rn and she fixed me up. Think I will bring the tractor down to try and turn that mill over.


 
Glad you had it looked at, hopefully it heals fairly quickly, but maybe take it easy for a while?


----------



## sefh3

Jim
Take care of that wrist. Your going to need it at 100% to run that new Dolmar of yours. Get some ice on it and rest it for a few days.

Cliff,
Check your email!!!!! Drink some coolllldddddd beers and you'll be good. 

Jerry,
60-65* out there... geezz it's 95 here and hasn't rained in 3 weeks.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Scott and Chip. I'll take it easy for a couple of hours in the morning and then I better get the tractor in from the field and flip that thing over. I have to get it done, it's hanging over my head. After that I can move on to the next project (small scale power generation) and a new shop.


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> Hi Scott and Chip. I'll take it easy for a couple of hours in the morning and then I better get the tractor in from the field and flip that thing over. I have to get it done, it's hanging over my head. After that I can move on to the next project (small scale power generation) and a new shop.


 
Interesting research you've done on power generation, I'm looking into that myself. We have a cabin off the grid and are looking into wind,solar and hydroelectric from the creek. Not too happy with the offerings from Costco and such, need to see what you come up with because you obviously do your homework.
Don't strain that wrist too much okay? I tore mine up years ago and it still goes out if I'm not careful.
Congratulations on the new mill, it's going to be a beauty.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Jim
> Take care of that wrist. Your going to need it at 100% to run that new Dolmar of yours. Get some ice on it and rest it for a few days.
> 
> Cliff,
> Check your email!!!!! Drink some coolllldddddd beers and you'll be good.
> 
> Jerry,
> 60-65* out there... geezz it's 95 here and hasn't rained in 3 weeks.


 

We are lucky here on the coast, it gets a little hotter inland a bit, and we always have a breeze blowing here, that makes it seem even cooler.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, a little overcast here this morning, might get a few showers but it will be cooler, not likely to get past mid 60`s again today. Heading out to the island shortly but have to hit the farmers market first to get some goodies for lunch. Rain gear will be high on the priority list, at least for me.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep.... rain here too...hard in the night....was going to the island today but not much fun in the rain...just got back from school...daughter headed off on a 4 day road trip to Montreal with the steel drum band she plays with...


----------



## Cantdog

Just checked the weather radar...we have about another hour or so of rain...then clear after that...the leading edge, headed your way Jerry, is about to Digby, so you'll see some dampness shortly...have fun on your herb outing......you guys will probably have to keep your clothes on this time...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lol,..just got word that the island trip has been canceled for today, it will get rescheduled for another Saturday, no sense going out there in a heavy downpour. I will go out to our party island tomorrow and do some work on the big spit, needs a new roof. The camp out there also needs a new roof so lots to do out there.


----------



## dancan

Slackers !


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys. Not too bad out yet. I her it will hit the 90's here this weekend, makes me look forward to November for sure.


----------



## sefh3

Good Morning All,
It's going to be in the 90's all weekend long here. The shop is going to be an over for sure so I think I'm going to take the kids to the local festival today. Wife has to work so it will be just the 3 of us.


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Good Morning All,
> It's going to be in the 90's all weekend long here. The shop is going to be an over for sure so I think I'm going to take the kids to the local festival today. Wife has to work so it will be just the 3 of us.


 
Same here Scott, my wife is working and it's just three of us too. How old are yours?


----------



## sefh3

Daughter is 8 and son is 4. 

How old are yours?


----------



## tbone75

Going to be in the 90s this weekend here too.Plus the humidity will be up UGH! May have to stay inside with the A/C LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Looks like it's clearing out nicely here.....we missed the tide (6:00AM) this morning to go to the island but I guess we'll try for the next one this afternoon. Quite an effort for just an overnight but schedules are filling quickly for the rest of the summer weekends so we have to go when we can. I'll try to get a few pics of the island and bay so you guys can see what the "Rockbound Coast of Maine" is all about. To bad I can't take a pic of the sea breeze for Cliff!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Daughter is 8 and son is 4.
> 
> How old are yours?


 
The boy is 3, be 4 in Sept. The girl is 2, be 3 in November. They are getting big way too fast.


----------



## tbone75

Don't know if guys ever heard of bread&butter pickles or not.But me and the OL made some last night and another batch today.This is our first try at it LOL Hope they turn out I love them things!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Don't know if guys ever heard of bread&butter pickles or not.But me and the OL made some last night and another batch today.This is our first try at it LOL Hope they turn out I love them things!


 
Don't tell my wife your making them. She'll drive down there and get. She loves pickles.


----------



## Cantdog

Out the door to catch the afternoon flood tide. You all have a good weekend.....hopefully you'll have hit 1000 by the time I get back.....of course that's what I thought last weekend too!!! Remember this though............STIHLS Still Suck.......Jonsereds Always Rule!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Don't tell my wife your making them. She'll drive down there and get. She loves pickles.


 
You should make some.There very easy!And very good eating too.Just tryed the ones we made yesterday.GREAT!!! Ready to make some more.Next we will try some dill pickles?


----------



## dancan

Slackers ! 
Almost fell off the first page !


----------



## pioneerguy600

With only 10 pages to go to make 1000 it won`t likely happen this weekend with this few posts by the regulars...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ok slackers where you at?


----------



## pioneerguy600

opcorn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well its getting late here and time for me to turn in, hope to see a few more posts tomorrow,..Nytol.


----------



## jimdad07

Sorry about not being around as much guys. There is so much going on around the farm and work right now that I can't even get on here until real late. I think Cliff is too distracted by the nasty heat down there right now that he can't even think on saws much. Like I said earlier in the thread, looking forward to fall and winter coming back around. I did get more done on the mill tonight. Was finally able to flop it right side up. A buddy of mine stopped in and between the two of us we lifted it and turned it right side up. Had to take it easy on that goofed up wrist.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well its getting late here and time for me to turn in, hope to see a few more posts tomorrow,..Nytol.


 
Good night Jerry. Have good day tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

Got the lawnmower thing almost beat , got a used 17" Honda mower with a plastic body , mows real good for such a small machine, I should have bought a Honda sooner and it's almost light enough to be used as a whipper snipper .


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning Dan, glad to see you got something that works. Heading to the hay field pretty soon. Have a good day guys.


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,

Jim I'm likeing the looks of that mill. Is that heavy duty shelving rack systems that you are using for the frame? I like that idea. How's the wrist doing?

Jerry,
Hows the weather up there today? mid 60's??? 

Cliff,
We miss ya where are you slacker????


----------



## sefh3

John, How's the homemade pickles???


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John, How's the homemade pickles???


 
They are GOOD!!! We made 21 pts. Going to try dill next.Never tryed before so ??? Got to wait on the cukes now.Got 4 plants growing so wont be long LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to be very hot for a few days here.90 and high humidity UGH


----------



## tbone75

The mill is looking good Jim!Now just don't hurt your self any more!!!


----------



## roncoinc

AAHHHH,,,,,,,, another beutifull day in paradise...
clear blue skies,slight cooling breeze,temp around 75 deg,,cant get any better


----------



## sefh3

must be nice Ron. 90 and high humidity here today.


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Jim I'm likeing the looks of that mill. Is that heavy duty shelving rack systems that you are using for the frame? I like that idea. How's the wrist doing?
> 
> Jerry,
> Hows the weather up there today? mid 60's???
> 
> Cliff,
> We miss ya where are you slacker????


 
Right on the money with the shelving rack guess. They were going to throw it out at work, so I said I'll take it. The wrist is doing fine, was told that I blew out a blood vessel. Don't worry John, I am taking it easy driving a tractor today. Came in for a snack and a cold glass of milk. You guys have fun, it's back to work for me.


----------



## tbone75

Got most of the grass mowed today.Now my big mower is crapping out again.Motor is getting hot on one side?20 hp kohler I just put on last year :mad2: That I gave 300.00 for :mad2: Good thing I still have 2 more mowers.


----------



## RandyMac

Nice sunny day, having lunch on the bluffs, will have pics.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Nice sunny day, having lunch on the bluffs, will have pics.


 
opcorn:


----------



## sefh3

Well after being out of the shop for a few weeks on vacation, I decided to bear the heat and complete these projects. Both are 042's. One needed new fuel line, impulse, and carb kit. The second need those plus seals. This was a few easy process for some reason so I think the vacation helped.
Here are some pictures of them:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Good night Jerry. Have good day tomorrow.


 
Thanks Jim,..we did have a very nice day out on the island, bright sunshine, mid 60`s and a nice Northerly breeze to kick up some waves. I like the mill frame so far, looks good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Jim I'm likeing the looks of that mill. Is that heavy duty shelving rack systems that you are using for the frame? I like that idea. How's the wrist doing?
> 
> Jerry,
> Hows the weather up there today? mid 60's???
> 
> Cliff,
> We miss ya where are you slacker????


 
Out on the island, it was clear blue skies, bright sunshine and mid to high 60`s with a stiff Northerly kicking up some wave action.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Nice sunny day, having lunch on the bluffs, will have pics.


 
opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Well after being out of the shop for a few weeks on vacation, I decided to bear the heat and complete these projects. Both are 042's. One needed new fuel line, impulse, and carb kit. The second need those plus seals. This was a few easy process for some reason so I think the vacation helped.
> Here are some pictures of them:


 
Nice old Stihls, tough older design that will run forever with some TLC.


----------



## tbone75

Been a bad week for me.Haven't touched a knife or a saw.Just don't have the mind set for it right now with this kid trouble.I hope to get moving on things soon.I hope you guys arent in a real big hurry for your knives.Its going to be a little longer getting them done.Just can't go playing on the big grinder unless I got a very clear head.That thing bites way to much.Plus I go in tues. to get the back zapper put in.Sure hope it helps!!!!!! Then I should be able to stand longer at the grinder?It takes about an hour to grind one out.Thats the easy part LOL Time to eat be back later


----------



## sefh3

So maybe someone here might be able to help. If not, I'll start another post. As you see the one 042 doesn't have a air filter cover on it. I have both styles. One that screws on both side of the cover and the other that screws on the filter. Neither fit. The base doesn't have the screws to allow the style with the bolt holes. As you can see in the pictures the other style doesn't fit. What am I missing? Is there a 3rd style for these? If it did fit, I wouldn't be able to adjust the carb without having to take the filter cover off. I know 048 and 042 share many parts but this is a new one for me.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## sefh3

Looks like live is go out there for you, Randy. Great pictures.


----------



## caleath

Nice pics Randy...wish it was the same here.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Sorry about not being around as much guys. There is so much going on around the farm and work right now that I can't even get on here until real late. I think Cliff is too distracted by the nasty heat down there right now that he can't even think on saws much. Like I said earlier in the thread, looking forward to fall and winter coming back around. I did get more done on the mill tonight. Was finally able to flop it right side up. A buddy of mine stopped in and between the two of us we lifted it and turned it right side up. Had to take it easy on that goofed up wrist.


 
Looks good and a great way to recycle used supplies. And is that the new Dolmar in the upper right corner???


----------



## RandyMac

It is a rare day indeed, barely a breath of wind, only ten knots.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> must be nice Ron. 90 and high humidity here today.


 
74 right now ,, just got back from an ice cream run in the vette 

supposed to get up to 90 tomorrow  ,following days temp will be dropping a lot. i will be out on the ocean in a boat so no problem 
hope to give John's fish knife another workout.
whats a chainsaw ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks real nice out there Randy, not too hot by the looks of things being near the ocean keeps things a little cooler.
I will try to post a couple of picts of my day out on the island with friends.


----------



## RandyMac

Currently 61f, breeze dropped to 5 knots.

I fixed the damage from last week's fair weather gale, it took out a section of fence and the big chimes, as well as several limbs from the neighbor's pines.


----------



## pioneerguy600

View attachment 190142


----------



## caleath

Mill looks good Jim. Now you just need something big enough to get a log onto that frame.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I see they have royally ###### up posting picts on here again, how many times do they need to change something to make it worse.???


----------



## pioneerguy600

View attachment 190145
View attachment 190145


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I see they have royally ###### up posting picts on here again, how many times do they need to change something to make it worse.???


 
Definitely a downgrade.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sorry guys,guess you have to click on them to see them,

View attachment 190148


View attachment 190149


View attachment 190151


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Definitely a downgrade.


 
Yep,..definitely.


----------



## pioneerguy600

View attachment 190154


View attachment 190155


View attachment 190156


----------



## RandyMac

This is my hill, I have been all over it, some of the World's biggest, tallest timber lives there and the canyons around it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> This is my hill, I have been all over it, some of the World's biggest, tallest timber lives there and the canyons around it.


 
And to think I drove right past it but I do rember Crescent City very well, I will be back next winter.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 74 right now ,, just got back from an ice cream run in the vette
> 
> supposed to get up to 90 tomorrow  ,following days temp will be dropping a lot. i will be out on the ocean in a boat so no problem
> hope to give John's fish knife another workout.
> whats a chainsaw ???


 
I like that Ron.Use that thing LOL


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas? Looking at stuff for making my own camping hammock. I need to find some rip stop nylon material. 

Nathan and I are camping this coming weekend. Its Ordeal weekend for our order of the arrow. I want a hammock to sleep in.


We have a canoe trip the week or so after that. He and his sister are going to Colorado for the week and will miss that trip. Should be a blast for them nice and cool.

Sorry no saw stuff for me this weekend. I think this heat is starting to get the best of me. No rain for weeks on end either.


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> And to think I drove right past it but I do rember Crescent City very well, I will be back next winter.


 
Let me know this time Jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Let me know this time Jerry!


 
will do and I will have more time to hang around...LOL


----------



## caleath

Nice pictures fellas. I love the ocean...sailing mostly, if you call a catamaran a sail boat.


----------



## Cantdog

Nice looking steamers there Jerry...Great pics as well Randy...We had a great day on the water as well...as calm as it gets offshore..6 foot swell but no wind. Took a lot of pics but now am faced with getting them off the wifes Sony camera and onto this machine...may take awhile...not to bright about this stuff!!!!

Gee... I really thought you slackers would be at 1000 by now!!!!


----------



## caleath

Well I can see its not going to get done without me:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

That's right Cliff, you better start yacking you big slacker. Great pics guys. Scott that is the 9010 sitting in the upper right hand corner of the mill pic. I am breaking it in cutting firewood with it for my wife's grandfather who just had the heart surgery. I have a mini mac question for you guys, what models interchange the piston and cylinder with a 110. Mary would like to know for one of her customers.


----------



## sefh3

Don't worry Jerry, it took me 1/2 hour to figure these pictures out. Go to this thread and look at Philberts last post. http://www.arboristsite.com/support-announcements/160059-2.htm

This is how I figured it out.


----------



## jimdad07

Good to see you logged on tonight Cliff, it has been awhile. I know how it goes though, summer is crazy around here too. Did you know the a Dolmar 9010 can out cut a Husky any day?


----------



## jimdad07

Found a bunch of Clapton videos on youtube, love that guy's stuff.


----------



## caleath

still slacking I see....been looking at hammock plans...going to make one at first I think


----------



## jimdad07

HI Robin, I hope you start getting chatty here soon, we still have to hit 1000 pages. Where is everyone? Did you have a good trip to the island this weekend?


----------



## RandyMac

Clapton is one of the Kings of Rock alright. Try some Robin Trower.


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


> Clapton is one of the Kings of Rock alright. Try some Robin Trower.


 
I will for sure. I really like that genre of music, I like most every thing really as long as it's not jungle music.


----------



## Cantdog

Yes we did Jim...I'm geting ready to post up some "Coast o Maine" pics directly...just got them loaded and now have to sift though them for the best...stay tuned...


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Yes we did Jim...I'm geting ready to post up some "Coast o Maine" pics directly...just got them loaded and now have to sift though them for the best...stay tuned...


 
From what I have seen of Maine I really liked it up there. It was a nice stay under the bridge going I think from Portsmouth to NH. We were staying in the guy who owns Eastern Boatwork (I think I have the name right) summer house. My wife has a cousin who married into the guy's family. That was a great trip that I won't forget. Fishing for stripers off the docks and getting properly drunk until about 4am and then getting to go out on the ocean for my first time on this guy's lobster boat. Can't wait to do it again. You are blessed to enjoy that coast for sure.


----------



## RandyMac

YouTube - ‪Robin Trower - Daydream (Live)‬&rlm;


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> I will for sure. I really like that genre of music, I like most every thing really as long as it's not jungle music.


 
I agree. Classic rock is my all time favorite. If I can repeat the words, then I will listen to it.


----------



## jimdad07

I have him playing right now Randy, that is good stuff.


----------



## RandyMac

YouTube - ‪Robin Trower - Bridge Of Sighs (Live)‬&rlm;


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> I agree. Classic rock is my all time favorite. If I can repeat the words, then I will listen to it.


 
You got it. I grew up in the 90's and I like a lot of that music as well (STP, Sound Garden and so on) but it lacks the heart that a lot of this rock had.


----------



## RandyMac

Trower is 66 years old and still playing.

Another one of my favorites.

YouTube - ‪Robin Trower - Long Misty Days‬&rlm;


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Chip and John, how are you guys doing tonight? How's the back John?


----------



## caleath

Thats my favorite music too. I even have my kids listening to it.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Thats my favorite music too. I even have my kids listening to it.


 
Sure does beat all that kill your brother eat your dog stuff they have all over the place now.


----------



## chipherder

Clapton and Trower, great stuff. I grew up when that was new, got to see Hendrix once. Still think it's the best music ever. Hope you guys had a great weekend.


----------



## jimdad07

chipherder said:


> Clapton and Trower, great stuff. I grew up when that was new, got to see Hendrix once. Still think it's the best music ever. Hope you guys had a great weekend.


 
Got a lot of work done. How about you?


----------



## caleath

They can both tell you the names of all the Eagles songs...


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> Got a lot of work done. How about you?


 
Took a load to the dump, bought a smoker, doing halibut and salmon, should be ready in a while. Pretty fine weekend, but would rather have been at the cabin knocking down trees and chipping slash, there's so much to do. The wife had to stay here working on software so I stayed as well (sigh)


----------



## jimdad07

NOthing wrong with that Cliff. Here's one for you guys: YouTube - ‪Eric Clapton & B.B. King- Riding With The King‬&rlm;


----------



## jimdad07

chipherder said:


> Took a load to the dump, bought a smoker, doing halibut and salmon, should be ready in a while. Pretty fine weekend, but would rather have been at the cabin knocking down trees and chipping slash, there's so much to do. The wife had to stay here working on software so I stayed as well (sigh)


 
Can't have nothing. My wife is still cracking the whip even at this late hour. Makes for all kinds of fun.


----------



## RandyMac

jimdad07 said:


> NOthing wrong with that Cliff. Here's one for you guys: YouTube - ‪Eric Clapton & B.B. King- Riding With The King‬&rlm;


 
My wife got me that on CD.


----------



## Cantdog

OK...You guys have to click to view. First set are cheaters...not today but last Thankgiving but want to show the view from my camp as a reference....

002 shows Saddleback Light and Brimstone Island off in the distance.

003 Just your standard early winter sunset about 4:15 PM

010 We went out to Saddleback today

023 Last fall they put a Jackleg, a good sized excavator, a huge Onan genset and large construction lights on this ledge. In this pic you can see where they chisled out a trench in the ledge headed towards the door and put rebar pins in it. Not sure what they are up to and thought they would continue this summer but not yet. When I was little there was a wooden keepers house and a boathouse here. If you look above the door you can set the roof lines still.

024 Same just closer. When the coast guard automated the light and horn they tore the buildings down. I have seen this tower totally buried in breaking seas before....


----------



## jimdad07

Nice view for sure. That is one wicked sunset.


----------



## tbone75

Hi guys getting ready to hit the bed.I go in tues. to get the zapper put in.Hope I can get back to doing something again LOL.Got lots of wood to cut!


----------



## jimdad07

Good night John. Looking at the clock, I better hit the sack myself.


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure take some nice pics.!! Thanks for sharing.Its that time for me.Take care guys.


----------



## Cantdog

About all I got in me is one more set tonight... have to do the rest tomorrow.


031 So we left Saddleback and continued West. The island in the background, behind the lighthouse is where my camp is...the mountain (hill) to the left is right across the harbor from my camp.

033 Ol Duffer battling seemingly overcomplicated electronics....losing... as usual......

052 Next is Brimstone island..not much chainsaw work to do there LOL!!

057 This cozy spot is called Diamond Rock

065 Diamond Rock again different angle.


----------



## Cantdog

Well that was poor...I'll try it again..Perhaps I can do it right this time....


----------



## chipherder

Beautiful pictures, thank you for posting them. Must have been great to be there in person.


----------



## RandyMac

Tried out the vid on my camera, needs work.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys. You guys have a good day...Huskys suck.


----------



## roncoinc

Got everything ready to go and my friend just called..he is on the way and we should have the boat in the water by 7:30.
should be catching fish by 7:31


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
Back to the office this morning. Gotta put in 8 today. Good luck on the water Ron. Stay cool out there today. It's going to be 97* and heat index of 101*. What a lovely day!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Another hot one today with a chance of storms for the next 3 days.You guys have a good one.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...A little overcast and showers this afternoon.....off to start a custom stair job today.. not all that into it...no prints...hole is already there...that's never a good sign...How can you frame in for a 180 degree set of winders if there is no plan to go by??? You guys will probably hear more about this!!! Anyway more pics tonight of burls and rocks/waves of the ocean....it's nice to have pics from both the the left and right coasts as well as upper right hand pics from Nova Scotia. Little Poulans (Pull-ONS) SUCK!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning All...A little overcast and showers this afternoon.....off to start a custom stair job today.. not all that into it...no prints...hole is already there...that's never a good sign...How can you frame in for a 180 degree set of winders if there is no plan to go by??? You guys will probably hear more about this!!! Anyway more pics tonight of burls and rocks/waves of the ocean....it's nice to have pics from both the the left and right coasts as well as upper right hand pics from Nova Scotia. Little Poulans (Pull-ONS) SUCK!!


 
Very good point.How are you going to build something like that with no plans?Good luck LOL I know a guy over here that builds custom stair cases.Sounds like he does the same as you do?Builds them winding types out of wood.From what I have seen hes very good.Darel Berry.Real nice guy not sure if I spelled his name right?LOL Keep them pics coming!Makes me want to see it in person!Seen the west coast in Oregon but not the north east coast yet.


----------



## tbone75

Little Stihls suck!!


----------



## tbone75

9 am and its 85 already!!! Need to finish mowing before the rain hits.After that????


----------



## RandyMac

52, fog to the ground, should be sunny before noon.


----------



## tbone75

Mowing is done :biggrin: Now got to look at the hot tub.Kicked out the breaker?Mice over the winter?Had it shut the sucker down.Costing me 100.00 a month to run in the winter!


----------



## sefh3

Raining like a son of a pup here right now. Not complaining hasn't rained in 3+ weeks.


----------



## tbone75

Its putting it down here too!Looks like it could get bad?Nasty storms all around me.One good thing today I got my new stickers for the P52 :msp_thumbsup: Going to be a winter time paint job on that.Make it look good but still going to use it.


----------



## tbone75

Come on you bunch of slackers!Lets hit 1000!!!!


----------



## sefh3

If you had time, this kind of weather would make that paint dry quickly and stick good.


----------



## RandyMac

Space filler.

I'm cookin' up prawns, snapper in a garlic, anchovy butter sauce.

The sun is breaking through, with wisps of fog drifting by.


----------



## roncoinc

Oh what a beutifull day 
juat a tad over 90 here and lovin it.. work a bit,jump in the little pool and cool down and do more stuff..
took the vette out for a blast just for fun  
last year i would be sitting out drinking cold beers and smoking butts,,afraid to drive it how i wanted because of the cops..
now i'm such a drag and so damn boring !!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> If you had time, this kind of weather would make that paint dry quickly and stick good.


 
Yes it would.But you got to watch the humidity I use to paint a lot of cars.When the humidity was up it would make the paint blush.Newer paints aren't so bad.I will go with some type of urathane paint so it won't matter much when I do it.


----------



## tbone75

How was the fishing Ron?Or did you go?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh what a beutifull day
> juat a tad over 90 here and lovin it.. work a bit,jump in the little pool and cool down and do more stuff..
> took the vette out for a blast just for fun
> last year i would be sitting out drinking cold beers and smoking butts,,afraid to drive it how i wanted because of the cops..
> now i'm such a drag and so damn boring !!


 
Your a boring old fart LOL Haven't got my brakes fixed yet on mine.OL is still on my arse about getting it out :bang: No time!!! You stihl not smoking or drinking?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Space filler.
> 
> I'm cookin' up prawns, snapper in a garlic, anchovy butter sauce.
> 
> The sun is breaking through, with wisps of fog drifting by.


 
Snapper sounds good!Not the prawns YUK!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Your a boring old fart LOL Haven't got my brakes fixed yet on mine.OL is still on my arse about getting it out :bang: No time!!! You stihl not smoking or drinking?


 
I am the king of NOT !! 
not catching and cleaning fish today,, not smoking,not drinking,not taking any meds of any kind,,my body is a temple and it is pure and i am so NOT any fun anymore !!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

You guys have almost hit 1000 :smile:

about 105 degrees in the shade here.  I dont like it.... I dont like it at all LOL


----------



## 056 kid

tbone75 said:


> Snapper sounds good!Not the prawns YUK!


 
There is definitely something wrong with you if you don't like some good old scrimp. . .


----------



## dancan

Stihl's Suck ................ on purpose , unlike others .


----------



## tbone75

056 kid said:


> There is definitely something wrong with you if you don't like some good old scrimp. . .


 
Nope the shrink said I am normal :hmm3grin2orange: But I just don't like them?Tryed them many times too!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Stihl's Suck ................ on purpose , unlike others .


 
Rebadged Poulan :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You guys have almost hit 1000 :smile:
> 
> about 105 degrees in the shade here.  I dont like it.... I dont like it at all LOL


 
Hows the leg?BTW you could help get to a 1000 a little more.SLACKER :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Rebadged Poulan :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Nah , Stihl's improved version of R2D2 .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I am the king of NOT !!
> not catching and cleaning fish today,, not smoking,not drinking,not taking any meds of any kind,,my body is a temple and it is pure and i am so NOT any fun anymore !!!


 
Good for you Ron  But catching some fish wouldn't hurt?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Hows the leg?BTW you could help get to a 1000 a little more.SLACKER :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Doing alot better! should be up and running soon. I got your saw all boxed up btw. 

Sorry I havent been on much the phone company is being very screwy.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Doing alot better! should be up and running soon. I got your saw all boxed up btw.
> 
> Sorry I havent been on much the phone company is being very screwy.


 
Great!I will get yours out in the next couple days.Going to the Dr. in the morning to get the zapper put in.Insc. approved it sooner than I thought it would.So I should be ready to roll wed. I hope?


----------



## Cantdog

Ok some more pics from th "Coast O Maine.......

After we left Diamond Rock we idled acorss Penobscot Bay to Head Harbor Bay.....

083 This is where the Big Burl from the previous post is located..if you look at the dead tree 5/8ths center right at beach level and just to the right you can see the burl!!

085 This pic shows a very definate seperation of one side of the island from the other..though not close enough in the is pic..there is a point where you can step from the white side of the island to the pink granite side..notice white on the left...pink on the right...we are looking due North so white west and pink east.

090 Head west..what we call the cliffs and to the right the beach you see is Deep Cove.....hardly a cove but many a site of the infamous new years eve "Deep Cove Bender" bonfire and beverage comsumption!!!!

105 The Flat ledge Breakers....rarely see the rock just massive breakers..

110 Flat Ledges again.....remember this is as calm as you or anyone will ever see part of the ocean...I chit you not...I am of a third generation Head Harbor family and I ain't brand new...not my first summer out... etc. LOL My late father who grew up looking and working on this very water as a lobsterman every day at what you are now seeing use to call Head Harbor Bay the "Azzhole of Creation" His exact words and I quote. Beautiful but harsh to the extream.....My words..his passion/hatred/love hard to understand if you are not of the ocean...


----------



## Cantdog

Move to the west again..

117 Out around the Western Ear which is a very wild little steep nub of an island that sticks off the Western Head as you might imagine..LOL At low tide you can walk across the bar but you had best pay attention as when the tide floods you can't swim the current through the gut and will be swept into Head Harbor Bay and as you saw last in the last post not much chance to get back ashore!!!

123 The Black Ledges......Known locally by a different singular name...

125 Another wild geological bit of rock..


----------



## Cantdog

John these ones are for you....Hope your installation tomorrow goes well and gives you some relief from your pain and is something you can live with.

133 This burl tree is as you can see one end of my camp hammock support and right in my dooryard at the camp...

135 Another burl tree on the other side of the path.. 

136 This is the donor tree for your burls..note the the fresh cuts.


137 Just a shot acros the Habor from beside the camp...note the clothes line...it is attached to the insde corner of the camp...We are very very close to the water!!LOLOL!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Where are the slackers???????? This ain't going to get to 1000 by itself....


----------



## jimdad07

Just checking in before bed. I'm on call this week and it was over 90 today so I got to work late. How is everyone tonight?


----------



## sefh3

Sorry Jim, off to bed for me. It's been another long day. I'm preparing for our inventory this Saturday.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Scott, I am about to send this thread to page 1000!


----------



## jimdad07

Post 1 : How do you keep a turkey in suspense?


----------



## jimdad07

Post 2: I'll tell you tomorrow.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Larry the Cable Guy once said: "I like tater-tots"


----------



## jimdad07

Post 3: I also like tater-tots.


----------



## jimdad07

Post 4: I think Ore-Ida makes the best kind of tater-tots


----------



## jimdad07

Post 5: They should be cooked golden brown.


----------



## jimdad07

Six or seven more posts and I'll make it.


----------



## jimdad07

Deer season is getting close.


----------



## jimdad07

i love bashing huskys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

If you cross a mini mac and a Husky, what would you have?


----------



## jimdad07

A yellowish orange turd.


----------



## jimdad07

There once was a man from Nantucket...oops, wrong website.


----------



## jimdad07

Tony the Shetland pony couldn't talk loud...he was a little horse.


----------



## jimdad07

*Page 1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cantdog

LOLOL!!! You powered her through Jimmy!!!!! Good enough!!! Lots of fun!!!


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> If you cross a mini mac and a Husky, what would you have?


 
A Dolmar?:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

1000 about time you slackers. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

1K pages !!!!!
sure has been fun..
what do we do know ??

what time you getting inserted John ?? how long you know before it works ??

where Jerry been hiding ? i had a question for him but now i forgat


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John these ones are for you....Hope your installation tomorrow goes well and gives you some relief from your pain and is something you can live with.
> 
> 133 This burl tree is as you can see one end of my camp hammock support and right in my dooryard at the camp...
> 
> 135 Another burl tree on the other side of the path..
> 
> 136 This is the donor tree for your burls..note the the fresh cuts.
> 
> 
> 137 Just a shot acros the Habor from beside the camp...note the clothes line...it is attached to the insde corner of the camp...We are very very close to the water!!LOLOL!!!!


 
Man them some wild looking burls!I have 30 acres of woods but can't find nothing like that!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 1K pages !!!!!
> sure has been fun..
> what do we do know ??
> 
> what time you getting inserted John ?? how long you know before it works ??
> 
> where Jerry been hiding ? i had a question for him but now i forgat


 
Got to be there at 10:30 today.It should work as soon as its put in.It has a dial to turn it up or down.Bad part I have to take 2 xanax again when I get there LOL Hope I don't need extra undies today LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ok some more pics from th "Coast O Maine.......
> 
> After we left Diamond Rock we idled acorss Penobscot Bay to Head Harbor Bay.....
> 
> 083 This is where the Big Burl from the previous post is located..if you look at the dead tree 5/8ths center right at beach level and just to the right you can see the burl!!
> 
> 085 This pic shows a very definate seperation of one side of the island from the other..though not close enough in the is pic..there is a point where you can step from the white side of the island to the pink granite side..notice white on the left...pink on the right...we are looking due North so white west and pink east.
> 
> 090 Head west..what we call the cliffs and to the right the beach you see is Deep Cove.....hardly a cove but many a site of the infamous new years eve "Deep Cove Bender" bonfire and beverage comsumption!!!!
> 
> 105 The Flat ledge Breakers....rarely see the rock just massive breakers..
> 
> 110 Flat Ledges again.....remember this is as calm as you or anyone will ever see part of the ocean...I chit you not...I am of a third generation Head Harbor family and I ain't brand new...not my first summer out... etc.  LOL My late father who grew up looking and working on this very water as a lobsterman every day at what you are now seeing use to call Head Harbor Bay the "Azzhole of Creation" His exact words and I quote. Beautiful but harsh to the extream.....My words..his passion/hatred/love hard to understand if you are not of the ocean...


 
I do need to see some of that in person.Man thats something!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> *Page 1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
Nice job Jim you got us there !!


----------



## roncoinc

Heres a place i like to go John,to the top at least once a year 

Mount Washington Observatory (MWOBS) – Photo Journal


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Heres a place i like to go John,to the top at least once a year
> 
> Mount Washington Observatory (MWOBS) – Photo Journal


 
Thats wild looking Ron.Another place I would love to see LOL If I ever get to take the trip I have a lot of stops to make LOL Could be a 3 week trip?But some how i will do it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tzed250

In on page 1K ....


----------



## Cantdog

Yep Mt Washington is something else...the great thing is you can drive up to the top or take the steam cog railway...You ever done that Ron??? I haven't ever had the nerve...just to scary a contraption for me!! LOL!!!
John you can probably find some pics and history of the cog railway through that link Ron posted...check it out!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep Mt Washington is something else...the great thing is you can drive up to the top or take the steam cog railway...You ever done that Ron??? I haven't ever had the nerve...just to scary a contraption for me!! LOL!!!
> John you can probably find some pics and history of the cog railway through that link Ron posted...check it out!!


 
I will check that out.Just got bsck from the Dr. got the stimulator put in.Gives me a electric shock in my back.But right now its very sore.I got it cranked up to 7 not sure how high it will go?Getting a good zap out of it but still hurt?Hope its better tomorrow?Still woozy from the drugs but I didn't crap myself LOL


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> I will check that out.Just got bsck from the Dr. got the stimulator put in.Gives me a electric shock in my back.But right now its very sore.I got it cranked up to 7 not sure how high it will go?Getting a good zap out of it but still hurt?Hope its better tomorrow?Still woozy from the drugs but I didn't crap myself LOL


 
Glad it's finally done, sure hope it does the trick for you.


----------



## jimdad07

Thank God you didn't crap yourself. At least it would take away attention from peeing your pants. Glad you got through it John, I hope it makes all the difference.


----------



## Cantdog

I'm sure it is sore John...hope it gives you some relief..


----------



## caleath

Glad you made it through OK john


----------



## tbone75

Thanks Guys I am still hurting more than before.But the Dr. said it would for a day.I get to keep it for 3 days for a trial to see if works.I sure hope its better tomorrow?If not I guess the last chance is to go in and burn the nerve endings.I need this to work bad so I can get back to some what normal.I got lots of wood to cut before winter hits LOL And better yet get back to work!


----------



## Cantdog

We're all pulling for you John....hope it gets better..probably will take a coulpe days..Boy a lot of Slackers NOT on here tonight!!!


----------



## tbone75

Ok you bunch of slackers.Hurry up I am going to bed soon!


----------



## jimdad07

What's going on guys. This summer heat has everyone slowing down on the posting. Hope Jerry is well, he has been absent quite a bit lately. Of course this is the busiest time of year for everyone. Cliff the Dolmar comment didn't go over my head. It's too bad you just don't have respect for the FIRST German chainsaw, I guess you can say it is the first chainsaw period. Also the first company to have the all position carb and the single man chainsaw. So there.


----------



## jimdad07

We can't let this thread die down guys, it's been going too long now. Huskys suck, Macs are yella, and Jonnys are red. Dolmar rules, and then Stihl.


----------



## RandyMac

I drove to Oregon today, it rained.

Homelites are red.


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


> I drove to Oregon today, it rained.
> 
> Homelites are red.


 
I love that saw Randy, that thing looks like it could take down some old growth for sure.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys. Have a good day today, hope that gadget helps you out today John.


----------



## tbone75

Hope this dam thing gets better?I can't tell if I am just sore or this thing making this worse?I can just barely get around right now.Going to go try to walk around a little.


----------



## roncoinc

Jim,,you tell that ol naysayer Cliffy whats what for sure !!
if you cant respect Dolmar how can you respect any saw ??
oh,thats right,,he's a stihl fan boy,,no saw respect there anyway 

cmon John !! hook that thing up to the truck and give it a go !! have you dancing the hokey pokey !! LOL !!

WTH is Jerry ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jim,,you tell that ol naysayer Cliffy whats what for sure !!
> if you cant respect Dolmar how can you respect any saw ??
> oh,thats right,,he's a stihl fan boy,,no saw respect there anyway
> 
> cmon John !! hook that thing up to the truck and give it a go !! have you dancing the hokey pokey !! LOL !!
> 
> WTH is Jerry ???


 
Yea where is Jerry?Hes being a BIG SLACKER on here. I got this zapper cranked up!Its making my legs shake LOL But its not helping where I need it most?Going to call the Dr. today and WTF is going on with this thing.Can't walk for chit?Maby I can plug it in to 220?LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> We can't let this thread die down guys, it's been going too long now. Huskys suck, Macs are yella, and Jonnys are red. Dolmar rules, and then Stihl.


 
Pioneers rule!! Huskys rock can't say about diolmar never had one YET!


----------



## tbone75

Got lots of stuff to mail out.Just can't get to it yet.Can't even drive my truck right now :mad2:


----------



## Cantdog

Take it easy on that thing John....give you body a chance to heal around the insertion....know what you mean busier that than a one legged man in an azz kickin contest myself...haven't had a minute to send out your burls but will get to it asap...I bet Jerry is out working on his party island setup....Shihls Steel Suck.....


----------



## tbone75

Just talked to the Dr. they said this is normal to be this sore.Should be better tomorrow?I sure hope.Just hate this sitting around crap  I am sure Jerry is very busy.He always is LOL Hope you guys are having a good day!


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> Just talked to the Dr. they said this is normal to be this sore.Should be better tomorrow?I sure hope.Just hate this sitting around crap  I am sure Jerry is very busy.He always is LOL Hope you guys are having a good day!


 
It's no fun to be sore, but at least it's normal for that procedure. If you can get through the day, it sounds like it'll be better tomorrow. Just take it easy, we're all pulling for you!


----------



## sefh3

John just relax for a few days. Take it easy and let your body heal first. It will take some time to heal. After it heals, the zapper with help your back. I'm assuming it's lower back pain your having.


----------



## tbone75

Thanks guys.I am trying to relax but its just so hard for me do nothing Just hate sitting still! The wife is all over my rear to stay put LOL I guess I was thinking I would be able to get back to somewhat normal today.NOT!!


----------



## tbone75

Hell I even dug out an old cane so I can move around a little LOL Wife thinks thats funny?Then she says just go sit down and shut up LOL I must be a real PITA right now :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John just relax for a few days. Take it easy and let your body heal first. It will take some time to heal. After it heals, the zapper with help your back. I'm assuming it's lower back pain your having.


 
Mostley lower back.But some down to my knee and up to my shoulders too.My 2 lower disc are gone so its bone to bone there.They tell me the next one up will go next because all the pressure is on it now.Its like they say once you mess it up up once you just get worse.:msp_unsure:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John dont rush on that stuff im in no big hurry! 
Finally got my Internet back  
Also Piled up all my saws today and discovered... I have alot of saws LOL 
Just got a pretty nice Xl-101 today for 10 bucks


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John dont rush on that stuff im in no big hurry!
> Finally got my Internet back
> Also Piled up all my saws today and discovered... I have alot of saws LOL
> Just got a pretty nice Xl-101 today for 10 bucks


 
I will get it there soon as i am able?Sorry about the wait!:bang: i have a 101 that I need to check out.Nice looking little saw.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I will get it there soon as i am able?Sorry about the wait!:bang: i have a 101 that I need to check out.Nice looking little saw.


 
Yes sir, I heard the rings for the 101's are the same that go on the Xl12 And im needing rings for mine.  I know thats a no-no but I cant help it. this little 101 isnt getting any spark either.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yes sir, I heard the rings for the 101's are the same that go on the Xl12 And im needing rings for mine.  I know thats a no-no but I cant help it. this little 101 isnt getting any spark either.


 
Have no idea on the rings?But let me know if you find out.I might need some LOL I am going to get this one running I just like the looks of it.Blue with a red handle?


----------



## jimdad07

Take it easy on that one John. I don't envy you one darn bit. I know a couple of guys who have had that problem and they ended up with the bone fusion, it has killed their range of motion. You could always take the inner tube off of a model car and make yourself some new discs.


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas....John hope you get better soon...at least you didnt crap yourself yesterday.


Jacob you will like that 101...I do mine...if you dont keep it let me know.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas....John hope you get better soon...at least you didnt crap yourself yesterday.
> 
> 
> Jacob you will like that 101...I do mine...if you dont keep it let me know.


 
Do I see Cliff talking of acquiring another machine? Hmmm....maybe to fever is breaking


----------



## jimdad07

What's going on Cliff?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas....John hope you get better soon...at least you didnt crap yourself yesterday.
> 
> 
> Jacob you will like that 101...I do mine...if you dont keep it let me know.


 
Not crapping is the only good thing for that day LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I see lurkers down there, hope some posting starts happening here soon. I would love to tell everybody what an animal the new Dolly is.


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> I see lurkers down there, hope some posting starts happening here soon. I would love to tell everybody what an animal the new Dolly is.


 
I for one would love to hear it, must be a heck of a saw.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I see lurkers down there, hope some posting starts happening here soon. I would love to tell everybody what an animal the new Dolly is.


 
Is it ready to do some milling yet?


----------



## jimdad07

I am going to run about ten or so tanks through it before I throw it on the Alaskan. We should have the next big field hayed in a couple of weekends and then I will be able to take my truck right to the edge of the woods where I have a big red oak blowdown I am milling up sitting at the bottom of a ledge. I will eat my wheaties that morning, I'm going to need them for that one. Chip that saw runs great. It is probably like running your 660, it's pretty close to the same size.


----------



## caleath

blankety blank hot as heck today.


----------



## tbone75

This zapper thing is kind of strange.If I bend back much it hits me harder or fart it gives me a big jolt LOL


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> I am going to run about ten or so tanks through it before I throw it on the Alaskan. We should have the next big field hayed in a couple of weekends and then I will be able to take my truck right to the edge of the woods where I have a big red oak blowdown I am milling up sitting at the bottom of a ledge. I will eat my wheaties that morning, I'm going to need them for that one. Chip that saw runs great. It is probably like running your 660, it's pretty close to the same size.


 
Sounds sweet, and a big red oak to mill with it. You are a lucky man indeed!
I only have a couple of tanks through the 660, want to break it in a bit before trying to mill. Dropped a few trees with it, just starting to get a feel for it's capabilities. 90 cc's are kind of addictive.
Hope you can yard those slabs up the ledge with the truck!


----------



## jimdad07

chipherder said:


> Sounds sweet, and a big red oak to mill with it. You are a lucky man indeed!
> I only have a couple of tanks through the 660, want to break it in a bit before trying to mill. Dropped a few trees with it, just starting to get a feel for it's capabilities. 90 cc's are kind of addictive.
> Hope you can yard those slabs up the ledge with the truck!


 
Going to be brute strength and ignorance get those slabs up the ledge, they are about 100 yds through a bunch of brush and then about another 70 or 80 yds in the woods to where the tree is, one of my favorite hunting spots. 90cc's are very addictive. It's my new limbing saw


----------



## tbone75

Any of you guys that have ever rode a older bike would kind of have a idea what this thing feels like.It feels like you have rode long enough to make your arse numb LOL Only the lower half of my body feels like that all the time.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Any of you guys that have ever rode a older bike would kind of have a idea what this thing feels like.It feels like you have rode long enough to make your arse numb LOL Only the lower half of my body feels like that all the time.


 
You could have saved yourself a lot of aggravation and gone to TSC and gotten a 100' extension cord and a 9 mile fence charger.


----------



## chipherder

caleath said:


> blankety blank hot as heck today.


 
Wish I could split the temp difference with you Cliff, it must be hard to do anything but stay in the shade and hydrate.


----------



## caleath

almost 8 pm and still 100 degrees...


I have to admit I have been cheating on you guys here....


Hammock Forums

Pretty neat stuff too.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> almost 8 pm and still 100 degrees...
> 
> 
> I have to admit I have been cheating on you guys here....
> 
> 
> Hammock Forums
> 
> Pretty neat stuff too.


 
Caleath?Must be a newbie?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> almost 8 pm and still 100 degrees...
> 
> 
> I have to admit I have been cheating on you guys here....
> 
> 
> Hammock Forums
> 
> Pretty neat stuff too.


 
I f'ing knew it!


----------



## caleath

Watch it there.


I almost fired up a chainsaw earlier...to remove a tree that was in the way of my hammock.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You could have saved yourself a lot of aggravation and gone to TSC and gotten a 100' extension cord and a 9 mile fence charger.


 
Another thing about this zapper.My legs feel so shakey all the time!Feels like I am going to fall down whenever I walk.That part SUCKS!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Watch it there.
> 
> 
> I almost fired up a chainsaw earlier...to remove a tree that was in the way of my hammock.


 
ALMOST????? WTF? DO SOMETHING!! You being the head SLACKER of your thread!


----------



## jimdad07

Reading to my son right now, be back when I can.


----------



## tbone75

Ok guys I am the slacker now.Got to lay down.You guys keep this thread going and have a good one.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Ok guys I am the slacker now.Got to lay down.You guys keep this thread going and have a good one.


 
Feel better John.


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> Ok guys I am the slacker now.Got to lay down.You guys keep this thread going and have a good one.


 
Get some rest, you'll probably feel better tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

Boy Chip it's like a ghost town on here lately. Hope it picks up when the weather turns colder.


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> Boy Chip it's like a ghost town on here lately. Hope it picks up when the weather turns colder.


 
Sure seems to be. Can't say I'm anxious for the weather to get colder though, still mostly sixties here. Snow just melted at the cabin four weeks ago. Gotta say, I'm really excited for you about getting that new saw.
I've never seen one up close.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll


----------



## chipherder

Hi Jacob, you said you got more new saws? Your collection must be getting huge.


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Ok guys I am the slacker now.Got to lay down.You guys keep this thread going and have a good one.


 
I sure hope you feel better soon John. I know what it feel like to be down. Take it easy brody.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

chipherder said:


> Hi Jacob, you said you got more new saws? Your collection must be getting huge.


 





these are a couple of them


----------



## chipherder

ChainsawmanXX said:


> these are a couple of them


 
Wow nice stuff you have there, and a lot of space for them too. Yeah that's somethin' all right.


----------



## caleath

What a mess you got going on there Jacob...you need to come and clean mine first.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> What a mess you got going on there Jacob...you need to come and clean mine first.


 
I would be GLAD TO! :biggrin:
Starting off with that 056


----------



## caleath

You are going to have to eat your weaties for that one Jacob


----------



## jimdad07

Mary got home and took over the puter. Cliff you have a certain saw in your possession that would be happier in hands of a fan of that brand. I have a saw in my possession that might be happy with the rest of your Stihls. Wonder what it could be?


----------



## jimdad07

Boy Jerome, you are getting a good collection going there. My shop is looking like that a little bit so now I am concentrating mostly on one brand of saw with a couple of interlopers for luck.


----------



## jimdad07

Here you go Chip if you missed it, besides, there should be more pics of this beauty on the site. That is a 28" bar btw.


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> Here you go Chip if you missed it, besides, there should be more pics of this beauty on the site. That is a 28" bar btw.


 
Thanks, it sure is a beautiful saw!


----------



## chipherder

I can only see a red x, but I remember when you posted it, will definitely look it up again and spend some more time researching it.


----------



## jimdad07

I love that saw, it is a great runner with more power than any saw I have ever run. It's too bad that the saw is not being sold in the US any more. You can buy it wearing Solo clothes still. This saw is actually a brand new 2009 model that was still at the distribution center in Georgia, my dealer said there were only two of them left when he called for me. I would put this saw up against any of the 90cc saws I have seen.


----------



## jimdad07

chipherder said:


> I can only see a red x, but I remember when you posted it, will definitely look it up again and spend some more time researching it.


 
That's strange, it is showing up o my end. I think Jerry had the same problem when I posted the pics when I brought it home.


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> That's strange, it is showing up o my end. I think Jerry had the same problem when I posted the pics when I brought it home.


 
Probably my computer, it happens a lot. Cookies disabled, might be that.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Chip, have a good one tomorrow.


----------



## chipherder

jimdad07 said:


> Good night Chip, have a good one tomorrow.


 
You too. night all


----------



## tbone75

Good morning not sure how I feel yet?Got to get moving around first LOL Still sore as heck?


----------



## chipherder

Good morning all.

Hope today is better for you John, that sounds pretty rough. Did they give you some painkillers?


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All....Be easy on your self John.....your back didn't get bad overnight and won't get better overnight either.....my sister said once that the zapper was something you had to learn to use correctly ie how often and how much etc. Hope you feel better soon but it will have to come in increments I think.

Off to the stair job today had to meet with the contractor and owner last night and completely redesign the entire run as what they wanted was mathmaticallly impossible... something had to give. I think it has a chance of working this time but will spend the day mocking up all the parts and handrailing just to make sure.....it would have been a lot easier on paper!!!!!

I had reached an impass on that project so while I was waiting for the client to get up here from Mass I had to put new rotors, pads and e brake shoes on the rear of the wifes 9-5 Saab.......it was 85 degree in my shop man I was soaking wet by the time I finished that project!!!! It went OK but I really needed a 7MM regular allen wrench because the socket type I had would not fit by the springs......I was amazed to find I didn't own a regular one....went to NAPA...nope.. every set they had went from 6 to 8... no 7s to be had so I had to pull the shock and spring off the bottom mount and swing it out of the way......all because I didn't own one single regular 7MM allen wrench out the probably 100 or so allen wrenches I have...GRRRRRRR!!!!!! But it done and hopefully I won't have to do it again on that car...

In the middle of that swearing fit a guy shows up with a 670 Champ he wants fixed, rebuilt or whatever it needs so I'm looking forward to digging into that when I can find the time....Also got a check in the mail from a guy that I went through his 235XPT climbing saw a couple months ago so the day started to get better after that. Have a good day all and take it easy on that back John, hope it feels better today.


----------



## tbone75

I am walking better today.I didn't take any pain pills yet so I can find out how well this thing will work?I could sure use one right now LOL Got to know something today?They take it back out tomorrow.Why only 3 days I just don't know?Don't seem long enough to know much because I am still so sore.So far its not doing much to help the pain.


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Hope today is better for you John, that sounds pretty rough. Did they give you some painkillers?


 
Your up early!Its 4 or 5 am out there isn't it?


----------



## RandyMac

0530 here almost time for bed. Been a long night.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> 0530 here almost time for bed. Been a long night.


 
Night shift I take it?I worked swing shift for 24 yrs. I know how it is LOL


----------



## RandyMac

1800 to 0600, for the last 6 years. It get long sometimes.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> 1800 to 0600, for the last 6 years. It get long sometimes.


 
I did that when i worked the oil field for 3 years.6 days a week.It was ok after i got use to it.Then it was 3 yrs of 3 to 11.Only had 2 years of day shift before it went bust.


----------



## tbone75

Randy I got to say I wouldn't want your job!I have a Uncle that works in a prison in Nevada.But I think he retired this year.Don't hardley know him?Only see him about every 3 or 4 years for a day or 2.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> In the middle of that swearing fit a guy shows up with a 670 Champ he wants fixed, rebuilt or whatever it needs so I'm looking forward to digging into that when I can find the time....Also got a check in the mail from a guy that I went through his 235XPT climbing saw a couple months ago so the day started to get better after that. Have a good day all and take it easy on that back John, hope it feels better today.


 
Hey Robin, if you need help with the saws, I work for beer. 

I have to put new brakes on my truck this month too. At least I have a place to do it now and don't have to pay out the ass for someone else to do it. Sweat is a lot cheaper than the hourly shop rate.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning All....Be easy on your self John.....your back didn't get bad overnight and won't get better overnight either.....my sister said once that the zapper was something you had to learn to use correctly ie how often and how much etc. Hope you feel better soon but it will have to come in increments I think.
> 
> Off to the stair job today had to meet with the contractor and owner last night and completely redesign the entire run as what they wanted was mathmaticallly impossible... something had to give. I think it has a chance of working this time but will spend the day mocking up all the parts and handrailing just to make sure.....it would have been a lot easier on paper!!!!!
> 
> I had reached an impass on that project so while I was waiting for the client to get up here from Mass I had to put new rotors, pads and e brake shoes on the rear of the wifes 9-5 Saab.......it was 85 degree in my shop man I was soaking wet by the time I finished that project!!!! It went OK but I really needed a 7MM regular allen wrench because the socket type I had would not fit by the springs......I was amazed to find I didn't own a regular one....went to NAPA...nope.. every set they had went from 6 to 8... no 7s to be had so I had to pull the shock and spring off the bottom mount and swing it out of the way......all because I didn't own one single regular 7MM allen wrench out the probably 100 or so allen wrenches I have...GRRRRRRR!!!!!! But it done and hopefully I won't have to do it again on that car...
> 
> In the middle of that swearing fit a guy shows up with a 670 Champ he wants fixed, rebuilt or whatever it needs so I'm looking forward to digging into that when I can find the time....Also got a check in the mail from a guy that I went through his 235XPT climbing saw a couple months ago so the day started to get better after that. Have a good day all and take it easy on that back John, hope it feels better today.


 
You made me go look at my wrenches.No 7mm in there WTF?


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> I am walking better today.I didn't take any pain pills yet so I can find out how well this thing will work?I could sure use one right now LOL Got to know something today?They take it back out tomorrow.Why only 3 days I just don't know?Don't seem long enough to know much because I am still so sore.So far its not doing much to help the pain.


 
Try to avoid those pain pills. They just mask pain and never help for long. The body is a remarkable thing, it makes pain killing chemicals on it's own. Pain pills stop that from working. I've been down that road, it ain't a pretty ending.


----------



## tbone75

Well had to break down and take a blue pill :mad2: Couldn't take it any longer.This dam zapper just aint getting it? I hope it gets better as the day goes?Them blue pills still don't work like they say on TV :msp_mad: I still fall out of bed


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Try to avoid those pain pills. They just mask pain and never help for long. The body is a remarkable thing, it makes pain killing chemicals on it's own. Pain pills stop that from working. I've been down that road, it ain't a pretty ending.


 
Thanks Randy but I broke down:msp_sad: Got to be able to get up and move a little.The good thing is only one today!Thats better at least.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Hey Robin, if you need help with the saws, I work for beer.
> 
> I have to put new brakes on my truck this month too. At least I have a place to do it now and don't have to pay out the ass for someone else to do it. Sweat is a lot cheaper than the hourly shop rate.


 
Carefull there.My X- BILs worked for beer building my place.I would have saved some money hiring it done  3 cases a day!!Them boys like beer!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll Gonna try and do some work today :biggrinbounce2:
Worked on some of my saws last night getting them all cleaned up. Thinking of selling a couple?


----------



## tbone75

Well you bunch of slackers.Everyone must be busy today.Not very sore today but this zapper isn't helping much if any.Not sure what to do now?Have to talk to the Dr. tomorrow when they take this thing out.Kind of bummed out about it.But just keep plugging along hoping for something new to try?I sure did think this would do the trick and get me back to work.Or just able to do more.They already told me surgery is out.Nothing there that can help.I guess its all nerve damage from what they tell me.Nerves don't heal in the back I guess?So guess I will start doing some more searching on what could help?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll Gonna try and do some work today :biggrinbounce2:
> Worked on some of my saws last night getting them all cleaned up. Thinking of selling a couple?


 
Well whats for sale?Anything I like?LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Well whats for sale?Anything I like?LOL


 

Ohh thinking of parting with my 240 classic, my 647G, EZ hommie, and a couple others?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Well you bunch of slackers.Everyone must be busy today.Not very sore today but this zapper isn't helping much if any.Not sure what to do now?Have to talk to the Dr. tomorrow when they take this thing out.Kind of bummed out about it.But just keep plugging along hoping for something new to try?I sure did think this would do the trick and get me back to work.Or just able to do more.They already told me surgery is out.Nothing there that can help.I guess its all nerve damage from what they tell me.Nerves don't heal in the back I guess?So guess I will start doing some more searching on what could help?


 
I'm no slacker, I make a conscious decision to be non-participatory......lol. Sorry to hear you are still in so much pain.


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening guys.


 
Watcha meen by that ?? HUH !!??
trying to start a fight or sumthin ??


----------



## chipherder

Good evening guys. Jim I found a pic of your saw, very, very nice.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Watcha meen by that ?? HUH !!??
> trying to start a fight or sumthin ??


 
Bring it Ron, I have a two year old little ball of fire here that will show you a thing or two on pickin yer nose!:bringit:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Bring it Ron, I have a two year old little ball of fire here that will show you a thing or two on pickin yer nose!:bringit:


 
HAH !! he's probly like his daddy and like to play with dollies !!  
BIG uns too !!


----------



## roncoinc

Where Cliffy ????
i was thinking,,summertime now and probly a lot are cooking outside now..
what i been doing when i test a saw is cutting my cookies a little thicker..inch thick or a bit more from dry wood and out in the sun a couple days and they perfect for cooking over..i dont use gas or propane or briquets ,only straight wood..
now we have in our midst a Gen -u-whine texas BBQ king to guide us !! we seen pix of Cliff's cooker but have we seen anything cooking on it ? have we heard any recipies ?? why dont Cliff share with us ?? cmon Cliff, share some good stuff with us !!
He probly cant get out of his hammock !! LOL !!! spend a night sleeping in one of those and never walk upright again 
stick with the air matrress Cliff,save your back


----------



## tbone75

Pics or it didn't happen Cliff


----------



## tbone75

Ron where you hiding Jerry?Haven't smelled any stihls in a long time :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> HAH !! he's probly like his daddy and like to play with dollies !!
> BIG uns too !!


 
There's no shame in Dollies or playing with them.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron where you hiding Jerry?Haven't smelled any stihls in a long time :hmm3grin2orange:


 
He hasnt posted anyplace in four days now..i checked on him 
maybe puter crashed ??
maybe a tent full of nekid wimmin holding him hostage ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He hasnt posted anyplace in four days now..i checked on him
> maybe puter crashed ??
> maybe a tent full of nekid wimmin holding him hostage ??


 
If them wimmin got him we may never see him again :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Hows the hand doing Ron & Jim LOL


----------



## tbone75

OK where did everybody go?I know I am starting to stink LOL Haven't been allowed to shower for 3 days!!! My poor wife


----------



## jimdad07

Ron we cook the same way here, we don't insult our beef or venison by cooking it on gas, strait wood here as well. Takes a little longer but you can't beat the taste. Chip I love that saw and have forgotten about the two I sold to get it already. I have been outside with the kids moving wood, getting it stacked for the winter. Going to let it sit in the sun and rain until around October and then cover it up. Seasons real fast that way.


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
Sorry to hear the zapper thing didn't help your back. That sucks. Just like those Husky's do.

Ron,
You cuttin those cookies for the 017 BBQ?

Cliffy is stuck in his hammock.


----------



## tbone75

Ok you slackers there is a newbie over in the Poulan thread that worked at Poulan for 30 yrs. Got any questions on Poulan check him out.Seems to be a nice guy.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all,
> Sorry to hear the zapper thing didn't help your back. That sucks. Just like those Husky's do.
> 
> Ron,
> You cuttin those cookies for the 017 BBQ?
> 
> Cliffy is stuck in his hammock.


 
Huskys rock!! :hmm3grin2orange: 017s burn better if you fill them up first :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All...Last Sunday while we were out taking the pics I posted earlier of the islands and bay, I was listening on the VHF as they were having the "Lobsterboat Races" in Stonington which is about 10 miles away and where I keep my boats when not on the island. They were using low power (1 Watt) to tell the winners/times etc. On high power (25 watts) they were just calling out the entries and I was to far away to hear the actual races. The sponsored races are for money and are held up and down the coast various weekends all summer. It's like an old fashioned drag race, straight line, one mile track. No handy cap..drop the flag and nail it. The top gas ones have to run redline for nearly a full minute. It's quite impressive to watch. They have many different classes and it's an all day event. Anyway Galen Alley from Jonesport with the 30 foot, 632CI Chevy powered "Foolish Pleasure" set a new world record for the fastest Lobsterboat yet on Sunday...72.8 miles per hour...and we think racing chainsaws is some crazy stuff!!!! The diesel boats 28 feet or more are running 950 HP Mack twin turbo V8s. These motors cost around $100,000.00 alone. I think the fastest Sun was the 1150 HP Mack powered 36 foot "Starlight Express" coming in at 58.5 MPH. If anyone has any interest in seeing a few pics of some of these craft in action check it out at Maine News & Breaking News including Cops & Courts, Sports, Politics, Obituaries, Classifieds and more from Ellsworth, Maine. Get Your Maine News in Hancock County from Fenceviewer.com. Stihls Suck....


----------



## jimdad07

That's pretty cool Robin. You get to see some neat stuff living where you do, of course it's pretty cool to me who does not live there. I bet you would enjoy good cow tipping if you lived here:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Anyone even working on a saw?I will be soon I think?LOL Not to sure about using one any time soon? Got to some how soon I need heat for the winter!Logs been laying there for over a year now.


----------



## sefh3

Robin, That would be pretty awesome to see that in person,

Jim, How's the wind mill process coming? Any more thoughts?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Anyone even working on a saw?I will be soon I think?LOL Not to sure about using one any time soon? Got to some how soon I need heat for the winter!Logs been laying there for over a year now.


 
Well I just finished 2 042's and now I'm working on a 051av and a 075av. Stihl's rock!!!! How far are you from Toledo, OH?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Well I just finished 2 042's and now I'm working on a 051av and a 075av. Stihl's rock!!!! How far are you from Toledo, OH?


 
I would guess about 3&1/2 hrs S.E.


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Robin, That would be pretty awesome to see that in person,
> 
> Jim, How's the wind mill process coming? Any more thoughts?


 
I'm still thinking on how to do it and gathering information. I have been finding prices on batteries and inverters and so on. I can't think of the name of the catalog I have that is selling 600 watt setups (just the head the the over speed protection) for around 700 to 800 dollars. Still looking, just haven't come across much more than what I have so far that I have found helpful. I'll keep plugging until I figure it out.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll
John iv been working on saws, helped my dad pick up some big I Beams today... Fell a couple of times in the tall grass


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

sefh3 said:


> Well I just finished 2 042's and now I'm working on a 051av and a 075av. Stihl's rock!!!! How far are you from Toledo, OH?


 
Sure wish I could work on a 051 or 075 :smile: your a lucky guy! lol


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll
> John iv been working on saws, helped my dad pick up some big I Beams today... Fell a couple of times in the tall grass


 
Don't you know how to walk :hmm3grin2orange: Take it easy on that leg!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Don't you know how to walk :hmm3grin2orange: Take it easy on that leg!


 
Ohhh I am, I just had my little cast thing on and couldnt bend it at all.. 
gonna be going to the flea market with Crystal tomorrow... Maybe she'll be nice and ill get to bring a few home. Doubtful though its "her week" LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Jacob. John the wrist is doing well, it is nice and bruised now but the swelling is down. Hard for me to complain about it with the pain you've been dealing with for so long. My FIL had a hip replacement at 47 because he had bone on bone grinding, now the other one needs doing. I see the kind of pain he has to deal with all the time and I can only sympathize with you guys on that. Time for me to head for bed, you boys take it easy.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.....Another beauitful day here...low humidity...temp 55 this morning...The only saw work I have is to move the 22 running/rebuilt saws from in front of my lathe as I have to turn 15 newell posts. I really NEED another building that is dedicated to just saws and parts!!! A wood shop is no place for saws and parts!!

John I hope you are feeling better today....


----------



## tbone75

I know what you mean about another building LOL I have a nice big garage.But its 8 miles away!Wifes old place we kept the garage and sold the house.Never measured it? But Her Dad has it full of crap LOL He has a old fire truck in there plus I keep the vette in there and I could still put at least 8 more cars in there.Even has a small basement under part of it.Just to far away to use:msp_sad: Where I live I don't even have any out buildings just my basement i built my little 10X20 shop in.I know when I get a building put up it still wont be big enough LOL


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of slackers today!Just got home from the Dr. all he told me was keep taking the blue pills.So now its time to try someone else.May need to go to Columbus to find a better Dr. At least its a big city.More Drs. to choose from LOL


----------



## caleath

Dang its freaking hot. We are headed out for Ordeal weekend. No talking hard work and very little to eat. I am not sure how this is going to go.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Morning All.....Another beauitful day here...low humidity...temp 55 this morning...The only saw work I have is to move the 22 running/rebuilt saws from in front of my lathe as I have to turn 15 newell posts. I really NEED another building that is dedicated to just saws and parts!!! A wood shop is no place for saws and parts!!
> 
> John I hope you are feeling better today....


 
I am in the same boat you are Robin, the saws have taken over and I have to do my woodworking outside when the weather permits. I hate getting saw dust through everything. Good luck this weekend Cliff, it's not as bad as you think and it goes pretty fast. Keep trucking John, pain management is becoming a big thing they ought to be able to come up with something.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> What a bunch of slackers today!Just got home from the Dr. all he told me was keep taking the blue pills.So now its time to try someone else.May need to go to Columbus to find a better Dr. At least its a big city.More Drs. to choose from LOL


 
These ?







No wonder you got back problems  .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> These ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder you got back problems  .


 
They look a lot like that LOL But I still fall out of bed :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Dang its freaking hot. We are headed out for Ordeal weekend. No talking hard work and very little to eat. I am not sure how this is going to go.


 
Cliff that don't sound like any fun at all? Your heat wave is heading my way in a few days UGH 90s and high humidity :help:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Cliff that don't sound like any fun at all? Your heat wave is heading my way in a few days UGH 90s and high humidity :help:


 
58° here now going down to 52° tonight , could you guys send a little heat up here ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 58° here now going down to 52° tonight , could you guys send a little heat up here ?


 
Sure wish we could trade a little


----------



## dancan

You wouldn't like it , it's terrible lawn mowing and wood cutting weather LOL !


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> 58° here now going down to 52° tonight , could you guys send a little heat up here ?


 
We have almost the same weather, 61 now, headed for 54, mostly cloudy.

Have warm thoughts


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> We have almost the same weather, 61 now, headed for 54, mostly cloudy.
> 
> Have warm thoughts


 
Yep that would warm things right up LOL


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> We have almost the same weather, 61 now, headed for 54, mostly cloudy.
> 
> Have warm thoughts


 
[video=youtube;zCyKrM13dU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCyKrM13dU4&feature=player_detailpage#t=16s[/video]


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of SLACKERS tonight!


----------



## jimdad07

Giggity giggity


----------



## jimdad07

How are you feeling John?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> How are you feeling John?


 
Same old crap.Dr. said just keep taking the pain pills.


----------



## tbone75

Anyone hear anything out of Jerry?Just wondering if hes OK?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Anyone hear anything out of Jerry?Just wondering if hes OK?


 
I think he's "Captain Jerry" this weekend running his ferry boat to an island .


----------



## sefh3

At the office already this morning. It sucks starting at 6am on a Saturday. Talk to you all tonight.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I think he's "Captain Jerry" this weekend running his ferry boat to an island .


 
Yeah that's where I figured he was...he said he had alot of repairs to do out there. A lot of lugging involved in island work and then there's the work itself!! Good time to spend a week on an island....


----------



## RandyMac

sefh3 said:


> At the office already this morning. It sucks starting at 6am on a Saturday. Talk to you all tonight.


 
Sorry to hear that, I'll be out of my office at 0600 to begin my 4 day weekend. Next week will suck, 4 on 3 off, I like 3 day work weeks better.
57 out with a heavy drizzle. The rainfall figures came in for the 2010/11 rainfall year ending June 30th. They show 82 inches at the Crescent City Harbor station, 123% of normal. It seems the rain starts sooner, ends later. Average temps have been running 4-6 degrees cooler, it took longer for the sea temps to rise too. I want to move inland some and a bit south, Weott is looking real good right now.


----------



## Cantdog

Randy Have you done anything with that 621 yet?????


----------



## RandyMac

Yeah, I did give it a good cleaning. It was covered in fuzzy spruce dust. It is sitting with some of the other 3.5 cube saws, pretty good company. I have been bound up with other things lately, car tinkering, road trips, and getting 82cc McCullochs together to pay for the road trips and car tinkering. Every time I think I am almost done with the trips to Grants Pass, I find I need to do some more. It has been a weekly thing since April, consumes an entire day.
After a nap, today's project is pulling the Ranchero's starter. It spins but won't engauge the flywheel, very annoying. At least it isn't making that horrid grunching noise of worn teeth gnashing.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!! Yeah i know....it seems the older we get the more time it takes to the less stuff we have to do!!!


----------



## RandyMac

There is that, I still haven't got back to full speed from last spring yet.
The constant interuptions are killing me, the have-tos aren't leaving me much time left over.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Yeah, I did give it a good cleaning. It was covered in fuzzy spruce dust. It is sitting with some of the other 3.5 cube saws, pretty good company. I have been bound up with other things lately, car tinkering, road trips, and getting 82cc McCullochs together to pay for the road trips and car tinkering. Every time I think I am almost done with the trips to Grants Pass, I find I need to do some more. It has been a weekly thing since April, consumes an entire day.
> After a nap, today's project is pulling the Ranchero's starter. It spins but won't engauge the flywheel, very annoying. At least it isn't making that horrid grunching noise of worn teeth gnashing.


 
Grants Pass?I have 2 Uncles that lived there.One of them lives in Eugene now the other ? Nobody talks about him.I think he is a little off in the head?I was out there in 69 watched them land on the moon while I was there.


----------



## roncoinc

Slackers and wussies,thats all we all are now..
either to hot or to cold or to much to do,or not enough to do..
hi 80's here now with no humidity and i'm lovin it !!
picked up a husky 44 and a Jred 450 at a yard sale today..
both dropped out of trees and retired..both running when dropped.
one broken gas tank,other broken cover and clutch cover..
shop i used to work at has parts saws i can get cheap.
time to go back outside and enjoy the weather !


----------



## tbone75

Sure is strange in area.Haven't found one saw at a yard sale?Getting a little hot here.My Mom will be here Mon. sometime for a couple months.Haven't seen her since last Sept.!Only bad part her and my wife team up on me.Won't let me do a dam thing!All I hear is you shouldn't do that!I just say somebody has to do it?Then I get that look LOL Got to love Moms LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Just popping in to say hi in between moving firewood. On call this weekend so I am staying out of the hay field.


----------



## tbone75

Just checking in.Not much going on.Just got back from wally world.Now my back hurts LOL just can't do much walking.But it does save me some money!I get out of there fast LOL


----------



## tbone75

My Nephew brought me a couple saws today.2 Stihl 017s YUK!! One is in a box the other is still in one piece.So he tells me I can keep one if I fix the other.I don't like little Stihls ! But could be a cheap fix? Pics later.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> My Nephew brought me a couple saws today.2 Stihl 017s YUK!! One is in a box the other is still in one piece.So he tells me I can keep one if I fix the other.I don't like little Stihls ! But could be a cheap fix? Pics later.


 
Man ! What a great nephew you have ! 
Nephew Rep on the way !


----------



## wyk

jimdad07 said:


> Giggity giggity


 
They don't build em like they used to...


----------



## tbone75

Hey you slackers catch you later.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

HEY YOU MAGGOTS!! 
Looks like im late to the old lady party


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> HEY YOU MAGGOTS!!
> Looks like im late to the old lady party


 
Hey Jakob,,getting mean are you ??


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All....had plans to clean the shop today......move saws around and try to free up some space...but the wife has been puting out "boat on the water" vibes and mumblings concerning how it might be worth my while to forget the shop until tommorow and go on another day of coastal crusing......me thinks the shop can wait. It was 96 degrees here yesterday (Bangor) and supposed to be the same again today.........I got to take on$100.00 worth of fuel and I'm good to go!!!! If I come across anything of interest I'll post pics this evening...Sea Ya.......Have a good day.....


----------



## caleath

Morning all...we are beat. I will post later. Gonna go take a nap now.


----------



## tbone75

Glad to see you made it Cliff LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> My Nephew brought me a couple saws today.2 Stihl 017s YUK!! One is in a box the other is still in one piece.So he tells me I can keep one if I fix the other.I don't like little Stihls ! But could be a cheap fix? Pics later.


 
John,
If you decide to pass on the 017 parts saw let me know. I'm needing some parts to finish up one that I have. I'm needing the plastic for it. Once you drink some of the creamsickle koolaid you'll get used to them. Remember, Stihls rock !!!!!


----------



## sefh3

caleath said:


> Morning all...we are beat. I will post later. Gonna go take a nap now.


 
Cliff, your still alive!!!! PM me your address when you get up from your nap.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John,
> If you decide to pass on the 017 parts saw let me know. I'm needing some parts to finish up one that I have. I'm needing the plastic for it. Once you drink some of the creamsickle koolaid you'll get used to them. Remember, Stihls rock !!!!!


 
If its anything like a 021 I won't like it LOL I will take a wildthing over them any day!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> If its anything like a 021 I won't like it LOL I will take a wildthing over them any day!


 
You won't like it. Same design only smaller. What's wrong with it? Check the fuel lines. Usually get a crack in them and suck air and lean them out.

Wildthing's!!! Now that just aint right. I have one one the bench that is waiting it's turn. I was told it ran but that's all I know. Can't seem to bring myself around to look at it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Hey Jakob,,getting mean are you ??


 
No... Thats was sleepy Jacob talking


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> You won't like it. Same design only smaller. What's wrong with it? Check the fuel lines. Usually get a crack in them and suck air and lean them out.
> 
> Wildthing's!!! Now that just aint right. I have one one the bench that is waiting it's turn. I was told it ran but that's all I know. Can't seem to bring myself around to look at it.


 
I tore it down.Bad news rod bearing is gone.So now I need a crank for it LOL One is a 017 the other I just looked at is a MS170.The 017 is missing the air box and that little plastic piece that goes in front of it.Looks like it could run?No scoring.Did see one thing different on them.The 170 has 2 rings and the 017 has one ring.That all I found different in the 2 so far.Even got the owners manual with the 017 LOL It was bought in 99 for 160.00 the 170 was bought in 05 for 160.00 ?Same guy had both of them.Got an extra stihl cab for something in the box too.Now them wildthings are cool!! And so easy to work on.I have a lot of parts for them.Just no P&Cs any good.A MM on one makes them run great!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I tore it down.Bad news rod bearing is gone.So now I need a crank for it LOL One is a 017 the other I just looked at is a MS170.The 017 is missing the air box and that little plastic piece that goes in front of it.Looks like it could run?No scoring.Did see one thing different on them.The 170 has 2 rings and the 017 has one ring.That all I found different in the 2 so far.Even got the owners manual with the 017 LOL It was bought in 99 for 160.00 the 170 was bought in 05 for 160.00 ?Same guy had both of them.Got an extra stihl cab for something in the box too.Now them wildthings are cool!! And so easy to work on.I have a lot of parts for them.Just no P&Cs any good.A MM on one makes them run great!


 
IIRC, that is the only difference between them is the one ring verse two rings. The price for the saw in 99 and 05 is about the same as it today. I don't care what others think of these little saws. I like the looks of them and they are not bad to work on. I see alot of MS290-MS310 that come through my shop and I own 3 of them. Once you get the understanding of what needs to come apart to get the motor out, I don't think they are too bad.


----------



## dancan

I just finished mowing the neighbors back yard that hadn't been mowed in 5 weeks :msp_w00t: with my little 17" Honda mower , if they made a chainsaw , I'd buy one because it out cuts my 21" Husky like Crapsman hands down !


----------



## dancan

Hey John , have you looked at this company for scales , Arizona Ironwood LLC ?
They sure have some nice stuff .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , have you looked at this company for scales , Arizona Ironwood LLC ?
> They sure have some nice stuff .


 
I may have?But I will take another look.Thanks!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jerry good to see you on!! Have fun???


----------



## tbone75

Whos the newbie?Pioneerguy600?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!!! Good one John!!!.....


----------



## Cantdog

SHHHHHSH!! He's reading I think........LOL!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

You lads sure have covered a lot of ground, I just got back from a week off the grid. Been running the boat a lot and had a great time out at the camp. Weather has been all over the place, cold as heck for 2 days, high winds kicking up whitecaps, warm this weekend and still blew hard this Saturday. Sorry to hear about your back John, I have some parts to send off to you for the P52.,may stick in some wood also if it does not make the parcel overweight for the Post Office...LOL
I see Robin took and posted some very nice picts of his coast, looks just like our coast here, especially a couple miles East of me. Jim the 1090 is looking good and hope the mill is coming together for you. Ron is getting over his Stihl poisoning, leaves a fellow weak for some time when it catches up with you. Cliff how is the hammock sleeping? I really like sleeping outside in a hammock when its warm enough. Randy our weather has been quite cool here as well, can`t remember July being this cool ever.
I will try to check in more often, this last week was great though, no phones ringing and no one knocking on the door,..LOL.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry glad to hear you had a lot of fun.And nice to hear about the parts! LOL Still haven't got the saw sent to you yet.I will soon I hope?Just so much going on for me lately.Got a lot of stuff to get sent out!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been real busy here to John, got a lot of irons in the fire but will find some time to box up and ship off your stuff. Summertime gets really busy and there is never enough hours in a day...LOL


----------



## sefh3

Jerry, your alive!!!!!!! Welcome back. 

John, I think I have an extra crank/rod for the 017 if your still needing one.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Jerry, your alive!!!!!!! Welcome back.
> 
> John, I think I have an extra crank/rod for the 017 if your still needing one.


 
Yes I could use it!I will send you a PM


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Jerry, your alive!!!!!!! Welcome back.
> 
> John, I think I have an extra crank/rod for the 017 if your still needing one.


 
Thanks,...I could get real used to living off grid,..well for the summer at least....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been real busy here to John, got a lot of irons in the fire but will find some time to box up and ship off your stuff. Summertime gets really busy and there is never enough hours in a day...LOL


 
I know how busy you are LOL Its OK just send it when you can.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,...will do John.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks,...I could get real used to living off grid,..well for the summer at least....LOL


 
It always feels good to get away from the daily grid. It felt good taking a 3 week vacation. The part I hate is when you get back and the piles of work are overwhelming.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got more work piled up than I will ever get done, work will always be there, I will do what I can,...LOL.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got more work piled up than I will ever get done, work will always be there, I will do what I can,...LOL.


 
You guys think you got stuff piling up. LOL Mine is way over the top and I can't do it!Just have to do what I can the rest can wait LOL Right now I got to lay down.Catch you guys later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I gotta go to John, hope you have a good night, ..I know I will sleep like a log.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I gotta go to John, hope you have a good night, ..I know I will sleep like a log.


 
Glad to see you back and glad you had a good time.
speaking of log,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

<iframe src="http://www.snotr.com/embed/228" width="400" height="330" frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## tbone75

WOW its HOT out there! 95 plus and humid as hell! And its going to get hotter this week! Better try to stay inside this week.So far the 170 isn't going to bad?Not to hard to work on?Now I need to see if I can get the 017 to run?LOL Just came in from working on a mower again.Hit a little stump bent the blade :bang: Now back to mowing.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Just came in from working on a mower again.Hit a little stump bent the blade :bang: Now back to mowing.


 
My mowing the neighbor's back yard yesterday earned me a homemade apple pie :eat:!
Honda's rock , Huskies are weak !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> My mowing the neighbor's back yard yesterday earned me a homemade apple pie :eat:!
> Honda's rock , Huskies are weak !


 
Sounds like you made out very well


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> My mowing the neighbor's back yard yesterday earned me a homemade apple pie :eat:!
> Honda's rock , Huskies are weak !


 
I would say you did good. I have to agree, those Honda's sure are pretty reliable.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> WOW its HOT out there! 95 plus and humid as hell! And its going to get hotter this week! Better try to stay inside this week.So far the 170 isn't going to bad?Not to hard to work on?Now I need to see if I can get the 017 to run?LOL Just came in from working on a mower again.Hit a little stump bent the blade :bang: Now back to mowing.


 
See I told you those aren't that bad. Pretty simple. I sent you a PM last night, did you get it? I was having internet issues.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys, been having internet trouble here all weekend off and on. Not much new here. Glad to see you are home Jerry. John how is your back today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan,..you will have to find a bigger Honda mower,.. maybe then you will get paid actual dollars for mowing lawns,..only your waistline will grow from eating pie....LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> See I told you those aren't that bad. Pretty simple. I sent you a PM last night, did you get it? I was having internet issues.


 
Nope no PMs?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan,..you will have to find a bigger Honda mower,.. maybe then you will get paid actual dollars for mowing lawns,..only your waistline will grow from eating pie....LOL


 
17" cut means lots of walking and burning the calories to make room for more pie LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone on vacation? Huskies suck!!


----------



## Cantdog

They must be Jerry.....sorry the heat hasn't made it up there, it's been hotter than all git out here...low 90's every day for the last week and way humid too!!! Sucks...we spent the day on the boat yesterday to get away from the heat. Cruised to some very cool places and got a bunch of pics...I'll try to get some up tomorrow....to beat tonight....10 hr day humping 4 X 12 doug fir timber through various saws, jointers, planers and sanders in the 90 degree heat.. I know Cliff would think 90 would be a cold snap, but us snow birds just aren't built for that stuff!!!!


----------



## chipherder

Hi friends, sorry I've been such a slacker lately. Went to the cabin with the best intentions of doing some sawing and perhaps trying out the mill. All I ended up doing was sighting in some stuff, most of which went well except for the wife's little FN .224 pistol, no amount of sight adjustment would make any difference. Rolling thunderstorms made doing anything constructive impossible, and I really wanted to make some new log steps for the deck before the exsisting ones collapse. Hope everyone has been well.


----------



## snowycol

Cantdog said:


> They must be Jerry.....sorry the heat hasn't made it up there, it's been hotter than all git out here...low 90's every day for the last week and way humid too!!! Sucks...we spent the day on the boat yesterday to get away from the heat. Cruised to some very cool places and got a bunch of pics...I'll try to get some up tomorrow....to beat tonight....10 hr day humping 4 X 12 doug fir timber through various saws, jointers, planers and sanders in the 90 degree heat.. I know Cliff would think 90 would be a cold snap, but us snow birds just aren't built for that stuff!!!!


 
We're having the coolest summer we've had since moving to the Spokane area. Lots of days in the 70's. Usually this time of year we're a dry 85-95. At the current rate, we may not even see tripple digits this summer, and thats unusual for this area. Not that I'm complaining. In fact, the weather here, other than being a little too cool for water sports (which I don't do much of anyway) has been quite pleasant.

Since this is a thread to pick a fight, I guess I should finish by saying "Too bad for you suckers in the midwest!"


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...Another hot one here today. Not a lot going on in the saw department...did pick up an older Jonsereds 601...which is basically the foundation for the 621...same size motor but very "art deco" looking LOL Will post up some pics when it gets here...not a daily user..just one to restore/rebuild for the collection as this is my first pre AV Jonsereds..

Gonna throw on a few pics from Sun...

142...A few seals hanging out on a ledge just east of Mark Island..

158...Mark Island Light...

165...A stone bluff in Winter Harbor on the island of Vinalhaven Maine.

171...Coming back out of Winter Harbor.....beautiful day...

179...Your average 750HP diesel lobsterboat at cruising speed, headed into Winter Harbor..


----------



## Cantdog

A few more...

187...Check out this house....probably around 75 rooms. If you look on the extreme left side you will see a round shiny thing...this is a personal celestial observatory complete with rotating dome and retracting roof for the telescope.

192...A little better shot of the observatory...

188...A big house requires a big flag...this is another house in the same compound/estate....

206...Goose Rock Light..Fox Island Thoroughfare...

213...Wind generators on Vinalhaven.....large....


Got a couple more sets but have to get to work...perhaps tonight..Have a good day!!! Stihls Steel Suck!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Sorry I was a slacker last night.Mower kicked my butt. LOL Raining here today and still hot.Good day to get caught up on some inside stuff.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning All...Another hot one here today. Not a lot going on in the saw department...did pick up an older Jonsereds 601...which is basically the foundation for the 621...same size motor but very "art deco" looking LOL Will post up some pics when it gets here...not a daily user..just one to restore/rebuild for the collection as this is my first pre AV Jonsereds..
> 
> Gonna throw on a few pics from Sun...
> 
> 142...A few seals hanging out on a ledge just east of Mark Island..
> 
> 158...Mark Island Light...
> 
> 165...A stone bluff in Winter Harbor on the island of Vinalhaven Maine.
> 
> 171...Coming back out of Winter Harbor.....beautiful day...
> 
> 179...Your average 750HP diesel lobsterboat at cruising speed, headed into Winter Harbor..


 
I like them pics!! That boat is hauling arse!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> A few more...
> 
> 187...Check out this house....probably around 75 rooms. If you look on the extreme left side you will see a round shiny thing...this is a personal celestial observatory complete with rotating dome and retracting roof for the telescope.
> 
> 192...A little better shot of the observatory...
> 
> 188...A big house requires a big flag...this is another house in the same compound/estate....
> 
> 206...Goose Rock Light..Fox Island Thoroughfare...
> 
> 213...Wind generators on Vinalhaven.....large....
> 
> 
> Got a couple more sets but have to get to work...perhaps tonight..Have a good day!!! Stihls Steel Suck!!!!!


 
 Very nice pics. Can't wait for more.


----------



## RandyMac

Off to Oregon on this misty day.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Off to Oregon on this misty day.


 
Have a safe trip.


----------



## Cantdog

Glad you liked them John. I have a DR. appointment this afternoon so quit a bit early to get cleaned up and have a few minutes to get a few more up..

221...Coming into North Haven Harbor...Fox Island Thorofare..

227... HAHAHA!!! A boathouse and a house float!!!! In other words a LOT of money on one hand and not so much on the other!! LOL!!

230...I love it......a waterforont cottage......on all sides!!!!!

234...Other side!!!!

235...Cool building.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Glad you liked them John. I have a DR. appointment this afternoon so quit a bit early to get cleaned up and have a few minutes to get a few more up..
> 
> 221...Coming into North Haven Harbor...Fox Island Thorofare..
> 
> 227... HAHAHA!!! A boathouse and a house float!!!! In other words a LOT of money on one hand and not so much on the other!! LOL!!
> 
> 230...I love it......a waterforont cottage......on all sides!!!!!
> 
> 234...Other side!!!!
> 
> 235...Cool building.....


 
Nothing showed up? I got a dentist appt. later today to get a crown put on UGH .That will cost me a saw LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Started moving all the saws away from my big lathe this morning....have 18 newels to turn....I need another place for saws!!! A few more pics...

241... Ledges on the west end of Fox Island Thorofare..I remember these from when I was a little kid..always like the yellow lichen...

243...More....lot of flags around here....

248.. Overtaking the "Double Eagle" leaving the thorofare. I was first on this sardine carrier in 1960...Capt.George Quinn owned it then. He and his brother Capt. Harlan Quinn owned the "Hippocampus" and the "Double Eagle". The Hippocampus was a strictly pumper boat and the Double Eagle was just a carrier. They used to come down to the harbor where my camp is to pick up boatloads of sardines from our sardine weir. They were very impressive ships to a little, big eared island boy!!! The Quinn family have owned and lived on Eagle Island for generations. I have no idea who is running the Double Eagle now but some form of Quinn I'm sure!!

249....LOL Wife not listening well when I said "Hang On" as we broke out over the Double Eagles wake!!! HAHA!!
I was very surprised to see the Double Eagle as I hadn't heard of her in yrs...and assumed her long gone, as she was not new when I was on her 50yrs ago..that's a long life for a wooden workboat....

250... Passing the Double Eagle on her starboard side...Goose Rock Light in the background...as you can see she is rigged for pumping her own fish these days..note the large hoses and sluice on top of the wheel house...


----------



## Cantdog

HMMMMM... Sorry about that....Here you go...maybe...


----------



## tbone75

Just got home from the dentist.Now I in some real pain!Got a temp. tooth put on.Had to lay in that chair for an hour!My back didn't like that one bit LOL Plus my face hurts.I know its killing you guys LOL Hope to get something done tomorrow?So how was you guys day?Better than mine I hope


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HMMMMM... Sorry about that....Here you go...maybe...


 
Nope?:msp_tongue:


----------



## Cantdog

Sorry DSL went down this afternoon...not sure that was why no pics but couldn't get back on until now. Gonna try this again. These pics will go with the explanation in post # 15213 again sorry...


----------



## tbone75

I like them pics.!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Cantdog

OK Last set...these show that even though a chainsaw is helpful it is not at all completely necessary to harvest wood and build a suitable structure to live in.....especially if you don't have hands to hang onto a saw with!!!


259...I don't know how long this nest has been here but we happened onto it 14 yrs ago. I go back every yr to check on the Osprey and see if it is still there....it always is...I have no idea how it stays on that rock. You can see the upper tide line...it's almost low tide in these pics, at high tide the water is only a couple of feet from the bottom. It sit out on the north end of North Haven island with about 15 miles of open water to the northwest which is where our witer winds come from.

254...This is the view northwest...Mount Batty and the rest of Camden Hills on the mainland in the background.

261...Mrs Osprey is telling us a mess...and she's calling Mr. Osprey up out of the nest to deal with the nosey humans......

262...She went inside and he came out!!! He wasn't to happy about being rousted from his nap by the OL!!!! He gave us the "you're to close" shrieks and fly bys...I moved quickly off..you don't want a pizzed of Osprey on you...LOL!!! He literally scared the crap out of that duck too!!!!

269....From the other side...with a "camp" on the hill top!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Really nice picts Robin, the Maine coasts look a lot like the coast here minus the big expensive homes.LOL.
The biggest house in our harbor is owned by Mel Gibson.


----------



## Cantdog

Just a couple more...random...no explaination just more of the same


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Really nice picts Robin, the Maine coasts look a lot like the coast here minus the big expensive homes.LOL.
> The biggest house in our harbor is owned by Mel Gibson.



Thanks Jerry.....It is a lot like up your way. These "Castles" are most everywhere on the coast but the biggest grouping of enormous money is in Penobscot Bay like say from Rockland to Schoodic Point with MDI being "the center of the universe".............I know money won't buy you happiness...but me thinks it makes being miserable a lot more tolerable!!!!LOLOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Thats some nice sight seeing!One of these days I will check it out in person!


----------



## jimdad07

Great pictures Robin, I looked through every one of them. Amazing views. We have a family of ospreys with a nest on a transmission line pole in between our house and my BIL's place, they are fun to watch. That is one heck of a flag!


----------



## Cantdog

You make it up here John I'll take you and the wife out and show you this stuff in person (weather permitting) and more too!!! No way to take pics and post all the sights...these are just a few I though you guys might like...especially the swiftly moving lobsterboat...LOL he opened her up just after we took those shots and he got in the smooth water of Winter Harbor!!!! You know they are tuned hot when you can hear the turbos over the straight exhaust!!! Something about Maine lobstermen.....they will spend a fortune on engines and little on mufflers!!! Come to think of it...kinda like chainsaw guys...bikers...truckers etc!!! LOL! No sound police on the water though!!!


----------



## sefh3

I think our next vacation will be towards the East coast. I think it would be a great experience for the kids and my wife loves lighthouses.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Great pictures Robin, I looked through every one of them. Amazing views. We have a family of ospreys with a nest on a transmission line pole in between our house and my BIL's place, they are fun to watch. That is one heck of a flag!



Thanks Jim.... Ospreys do like transmission lines...that is one heck of a flag!!!!! Huge estate..the whole point...several large houses there besides the one with the observatory!!! Deep pockets!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You make it up here John I'll take you and the wife out and show you this stuff in person (weather permitting) and more too!!! No way to take pics and post all the sights...these are just a few I though you guys might like...especially the swiftly moving lobsterboat...LOL he opened her up just after we took those shots and he got in the smooth water of Winter Harbor!!!! You know they are tuned hot when you can hear the turbos over the straight exhaust!!! Something about Maine lobstermen.....they will spend a fortune on engines and little on mufflers!!! Come to think of it...kinda like chainsaw guys...bikers...truckers etc!!! LOL! No sound police on the water though!!!


 
Now thats an offer I can't refuse LOL So look out you will see me one of these days LOL


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> I think our next vacation will be towards the East coast. I think it would be a great experience for the kids and my wife loves lighthouses.


 
It is a beautiful trip to take, very much worthwhile. It's funny how overlooked our part of the world is for outdoor activities like, hunting , fishing, camping and hiking. NY is pretty hard on the taxes and insurance, but in the area I live it is hard to imagine being anywhere else come hunting season.


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> I think our next vacation will be towards the East coast. I think it would be a great experience for the kids and my wife loves lighthouses.



If you like lighthouses...you'll like Maine....with 230 miles of direct coastline and over 3,500 miles of actual waterfront we got a few lighthouses!!! I worked three summers totally restoring one!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Now thats an offer I can't refuse LOL So look out you will see me one of these days LOL


 
I'll keep an eye out....I was serious John..let me know. You probably don't like FRESH lobsters I bet!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I'll keep an eye out....I was serious John..let me know. You probably don't like FRESH lobsters I bet!!!


 
My wife does.But I have never tryed lobster?I sure want to LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Those pics you posted in the outboard were great too Jerry.. it looked pretty sandy bottomed right around there..


----------



## tbone75

Next summer is a good bet I will be up that way.I would like to say hi to Jerry too.Maby catch Ron going one way or the other too LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> My wife does.But I have never tryed lobster?I sure want to LOL




REALLY??????? Oh man........fresh hard shelled bugs........UMMMMMMMM!!!!!! And some of those steamed clams Jery had.......melted butter.......UMMMMM!!.......now I'm hungery.......LOL!! We can get it done!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> REALLY??????? Oh man........fresh hard shelled bugs........UMMMMMMMM!!!!!! And some of those steamed clams Jery had.......melted butter.......UMMMMM!!.......now I'm hungery.......LOL!! We can get it done!!!!!


 
Only fresh sea food I ever had was a grouper I caught out in the gulf.That was so good!! I would love to try some fresh cold water sea food!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Next summer is a good bet I will be up that way.I would like to say hi to Jerry too.Maby catch Ron going one way or the other too LOL



That would be a long trip but real good to do. I really enjoy traveling around Nova Scotia....beautiful things to see and the people are outstanding!!!! Even the Stihl lovers!!!LOL!!! Man if you do get up there you gotta go see the Bay of Fundy...simply outstanding 50 foot tides (in 6 hours) in places...tidal bores in some rivers where the ocean tide battles the river and wins causing an unbelievable surge upriver....spectacular!!!! And then there Cape Breton.......very wonderful place...I'm getting carried away aren't I????? I do that!! Com'on up for lobster and a boat ride!!


----------



## jimdad07

John if you try fresh lobster and like it, you will never be able to eat any that aren't fresh. There is no comparison. I would take Robin up on his offer, it is a heck of a trip and it looks like he is in one of the nicest areas of the coast.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That would be a long trip but real good to do. I really enjoy traveling around Nova Scotia....beautiful things to see and the people are outstanding!!!! Even the Stihl lovers!!!LOL!!! Man if you do get up there you gotta go see the Bay of Fundy...simply outstanding 50 foot tides (in 6 hours) in places...tidal bores in some rivers where the ocean tide battles the river and wins causing an unbelievable surge upriver....spectacular!!!! And then there Cape Breton.......very wonderful place...I'm getting carried away aren't I????? I do that!! Com'on up for lobster and a boat ride!!


 
Sounds just to good to pass up LOL I will get to making plans for next summer.I hope 2 weeks is nuff to do it?Thats about as long as I can get the OL away LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Those pics you posted in the outboard were great too Jerry.. it looked pretty sandy bottomed right around there..


 
That harbor is called Chezzectcook , it is a very shallow bay of water known for its clams, it once supplied most of the East coast for clams that were used as bait for the saltbankers that fished the Grand Banks off Newfoundland. They supplied many hundred puncheons per year to the East Coast fleet.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> John if you try fresh lobster and like it, you will never be able to eat any that aren't fresh. There is no comparison. I would take Robin up on his offer, it is a heck of a trip and it looks like he is in one of the nicest areas of the coast.


 
I am so very sure your right about that!


----------



## caleath

Whats up slackers....?

Well I have made up my mind....I will be keeping 3 saws. 026,034,440. I think I will be selling the rest or trading them for other stuff I need. 

I will still poke around in here though..you guys are the best. I guess I will learn to use ebay now.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> John if you try fresh lobster and like it, you will never be able to eat any that aren't fresh. There is no comparison. I would take Robin up on his offer, it is a heck of a trip and it looks like he is in one of the nicest areas of the coast.



All true.....that's why my location is "The Beautiful Rockbound Coast of Maine" but is said with a little "tongue in cheek" local humor and not a bragg. LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Whats up slackers....?
> 
> Well I have made up my mind....I will be keeping 3 saws. 026,034,440. I think I will be selling the rest or trading them for other stuff I need.
> 
> I will still poke around in here though..you guys are the best. I guess I will learn to use ebay now.


 
Cliff you can always get more if you feel like it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

We need to pick our way between these combers on the way out to the island, there is a 150' wide channel that snakes its way out through this shallow bay.

View attachment 191312


View attachment 191313


View attachment 191314


View attachment 191315


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Whats up slackers....?
> 
> Well I have made up my mind....I will be keeping 3 saws. 026,034,440. I think I will be selling the rest or trading them for other stuff I need.
> 
> I will still poke around in here though..you guys are the best. I guess I will learn to use ebay now.


 
Sorry to hear that Cliff, but the good thing about it is that you have the saws to sell for the things you need. I hope the heatwave moves on soon for you, hard to be happy when you can't get any relief.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That harbor is called Chezzectcook , it is a very shallow bay of water known for its clams, it once supplied most of the East coast for clams that were used as bait for the saltbankers that fished the Grand Banks off Newfoundland. They supplied many hundred puncheons per year to the East Coast fleet.



Cool..I'll have to look into that next time I'm up your way...it looked very nice. Still some clams there I see...we used to have a thriving clam industry here too....but in the 70's and the advent of 200+hp outboards, uplanders came down and cleaned practically the whole coast...thought they was hoeing potatoes or something...didn't realize that nobody replanted clams every year, I guess!!! Now it's hard to get a mess for steamers....when I was in highschool I'd dig the early morning tide before school and the evening tide after school when the tide was right. If I was into them I could dig 12 bushel a tide twice a day.....no more....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We need to pick our way between these combers on the way out to the island, there is a 150' wide channel that snakes its way out through this shallow bay.
> 
> View attachment 191312
> 
> 
> View attachment 191313
> 
> 
> View attachment 191314
> 
> 
> View attachment 191315


 
That could be a little scary if you don't know what your doing! LOL


----------



## sefh3

caleath said:


> Whats up slackers....?
> 
> Well I have made up my mind....I will be keeping 3 saws. 026,034,440. I think I will be selling the rest or trading them for other stuff I need.
> 
> I will still poke around in here though..you guys are the best. I guess I will learn to use ebay now.


 
What's up slacker......

We are feeling your heatwave this week. Calling for 100 plus the next few days. It's been in the 90's for the past few weeks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Cool..I'll have to look into that next time I'm up your way...it looked very nice. Still some clams there I see...we used to have a thriving clam industry here too....but in the 70's and the advent of 200+hp outboards, uplanders came down and cleaned practically the whole coast...thought they was hoeing potatoes or something...didn't realize that nobody replanted clams every year, I guess!!! Now it's hard to get a mess for steamers....when I was in highschool I'd dig the early morning tide before school and the evening tide after school when the tide was right. If I was into them I could dig 12 bushel a tide twice a day.....no more....


 
There are about 20 commercial clam diggers that dig in that harbor year round, 15-20 buckets of clams per tide. We dug the ones we cooked on the island with our bare hands, we did not take a clam hack or dung fork with us.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We need to pick our way between these combers on the way out to the island, there is a 150' wide channel that snakes its way out through this shallow bay.
> 
> View attachment 191312
> 
> 
> View attachment 191313
> 
> 
> View attachment 191314
> 
> 
> View attachment 191315




HAHA!!! That looks like a good trick!!! Pretty damn shoal!!!! I was thinking that it looked like where that bellbouy came ashore last fall......is that it in the last pic???


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That could be a little scary if you don't know what your doing! LOL


 
You can ask Dan Can about that, it was his first trip out to the island on that trip.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HAHA!!! That looks like a good trick!!! Pretty damn shoal!!!! I was thinking that it looked like where that bellbouy came ashore last fall......is that it in the last pic???


 
Yes, those picts were from last years steer roast, the day after the hurricane blew through.


----------



## jimdad07

I just came across some footage of Jerry on his trip to Alaska. It's a little scary but I think it needs to be shown. This is how tough they are up there in NF.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> There are about 20 commercial clam diggers that dig in that harbor year round, 15-20 buckets of clams per tide. We dug the ones we cooked on the island with our bare hands, we did not take a clam hack or dung fork with us.



Yeah all my digging was mud and rocks...rarely sandy....just isn't much around here...need a good deep hoe...long tines medium length handle....some guys "pick" up in the mud creeks by hand but I never did.....perfered the hard way LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> I just came across some footage of Jerry on his trip to Alaska. It's a little scary but I think it needs to be shown. This is how tough they are up there in NF.




Oh Jimmy...Jimmy...Jimmy you made Ballentines come right out my nose!!!!!! Now my keyboard is sticky!! LOL!!

Jerry got the salmon!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I just came across some footage of Jerry on his trip to Alaska. It's a little scary but I think it needs to be shown. This is how tough they are up there in NF.


 
I got pretty close to some of them brown buggers but there`s no way I would try fighting with one hand to hand....LOL
Bet that bears gonads ached for a while,..LOL.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I just came across some footage of Jerry on his trip to Alaska. It's a little scary but I think it needs to be shown. This is how tough they are up there in NF.


 
That guys nuts!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah all my digging was mud and rocks...rarely sandy....just isn't much around here...need a good deep hoe...long tines medium length handle....some guys "pick" up in the mud creeks by hand but I never did.....perfered the hard way LOL!!



There are very few all sand bottom bays on this coast like Chezzectcook , its a big bay chock full of clams. Most are only down 5-6", easy digging.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got pretty close to some of them brown buggers but there`s no way I would try fighting with one hand to hand....LOL
> Bet that bears gonads ached for a while,..LOL.



Made worse by the fact he was hungry now!!LOL!!! To much Jim...good one!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

I saw that and thought of Jerry right off, not sure why. That is one one the funniest friggin commercials I have ever seen.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> There are very few all sand bottom bays on this coast like Chezzectcook , its a big bay chock full of clams. Most are only down 5-6", easy digging.



Yep sounds like perfect conditions for growing and harvesting..so was that the same place the bellbouy came ashore??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep sounds like perfect conditions for growing and harvesting..so was that the same place the bellbouy came ashore??


 
Yes, right at the entrance to Chezzectcook harbour, there is a rocky point that juts out into the ocean, that bouy is usually one mile off that point.


----------



## jimdad07

We have been talking about the great outdoors all night. I ended the breathing of three coyotes this weekend. They were dumb enough to look for water in daylight hours out in my hay field. The first one was paced off at 241yds between the headlights with a .270, that is the first time I have ever had one sit still for me. We are usually shooting at them moving because they don't stop. The second one was 230yds loping through, didn't get him in the head but there wasn't much left I can tell you that. The third one was right around a 100yds and moving, got that one in the noggin. I sure do like those Hornady ballistic tip rounds, 130grain. Very good round. I had a nice round hay bail for a rest which is perfect for me at my height and hides a guy pretty good. I love it when our fields get baled, makes for good shooting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I saw that and thought of Jerry right off, not sure why. That is one one the funniest friggin commercials I have ever seen.


 
LOL,..I don`t think I would take on one of those guys for real but that sure made a funny commercial.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> There are very few all sand bottom bays on this coast like Chezzectcook , its a big bay chock full of clams. Most are only down 5-6", easy digging.



Your area is very remarkable that way......Sabel Island is a good comparision....sand where there shouldn't be any....never been there but want to go before I'm done.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> We have been talking about the great outdoors all night. I ended the breathing of three coyotes this weekend. They were dumb enough to look for water in daylight hours out in my hay field. The first one was paced off at 241yds between the headlights with a .270, that is the first time I have ever had one sit still for me. We are usually shooting at them moving because they don't stop. The second one was 230yds loping through, didn't get him in the head but there wasn't much left I can tell you that. The third one was right around a 100yds and moving, got that one in the noggin. I sure do like those Hornady ballistic tip rounds, 130grain. Very good round. I had a nice round hay bail for a rest which is perfect for me at my height and hides a guy pretty good. I love it when our fields get baled, makes for good shooting.


 

Think you are putting a dent in their numbers?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Your area is very remarkable that way......Sabel Island is a good comparision....sand where there shouldn't be any....never been there but want to go before I'm done.....


 
I havn`t been out there for close to 20 years, bet the sand has shifted some since then.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Think you are putting a dent in their numbers?


 
I don't think one guy could do it around here, but I shoot them on site and hope that someday it will make a difference. I have two little ones that would be easy pickings for them varmits and I can't stand the thought of that. They have taken a toll on a lot of the small game here and are moving up to our calves and deer. It would be nice if the state would step in and start trying to take some out but as long as they are keeping the deer in check, they won't.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A bit of sand on Red Island,

View attachment 191335


View attachment 191337


View attachment 191338


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll


 
Hey Joey!!


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll


 
What you been up to today Jacob?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I don't think one guy could do it around here, but I shoot them on site and hope that someday it will make a difference. I have two little ones that would be easy pickings for them varmits and I can't stand the thought of that. They have taken a toll on a lot of the small game here and are moving up to our calves and deer. It would be nice if the state would step in and start trying to take some out but as long as they are keeping the deer in check, they won't.


 
The coyotes have gotten so big up here they rival the biggest German Shephards, these guys have no problem bringing down a full grown deer.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A bit of sand on Red Island,
> 
> View attachment 191335
> 
> 
> View attachment 191337
> 
> 
> View attachment 191338


 
Low tide I take it?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Not much, trying to weedeat. Helping load up some scrap metal for a freind of mine. And working on my new saw... Im paying for it now :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Low tide I take it?


 
Half down.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll


 
Hi Jimmy hows the leg doing?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> The coyotes have gotten so big up here they rival the biggest German Shephards, these guys have no problem bringing down a full grown deer.


 
There was a good study done by the University of Ohio that boiled down to they found that the eastern coyote is actually part timber wolf due to inter breeding as they moved from the west, up through Canada and down into the northeast. They had a lot of good information in that study and showed the size difference between what they call the western coyote and the northeastern coyote, the northeastern being much larger.


----------



## tbone75

Its yeller and heavy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> There was a good study done by the University of Ohio that boiled down to they found that the eastern coyote is actually part timber wolf due to inter breeding as they moved from the west, up through Canada and down into the northeast. They had a lot of good information in that study and showed the size difference between what they call the western coyote and the northeastern coyote, the northeastern being much larger.


 
We have some wolves here also, escapees from a special breeding experiment. Strange though as the color markings on the coyotes resemble those of the shephards.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its yeller and heavy :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Those 80 cc McCullochs must have been made in 20 or more model numbers and most look all the same.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> There was a good study done by the University of Ohio that boiled down to they found that the eastern coyote is actually part timber wolf due to inter breeding as they moved from the west, up through Canada and down into the northeast. They had a lot of good information in that study and showed the size difference between what they call the western coyote and the northeastern coyote, the northeastern being much larger.


 
I hear them around here but only seen one in 15 yrs. I have lived here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I howled in a group of 5 biguns on our last fishing trip, we were overnighting on an island about a hundred yards from the lakeshore where the 5 showed up. The rest of our group were rather scared and admonished me very seriously for calling that group in so close to us. The following morning one of the bigger bolder ones came right out to the shore where we were fishing and was about to jump into our canoe where several fresh caught trout lay in the bottom, my buddy,Allen, nearly had a dump in his pants...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

They are getting very brave. Hope to see a decline in the population soon so that the other animals, like the rabbits and what not, have a chance to recoup. That said, you guys have a good one tomorrow it's off to bed for me.


----------



## tbone75

Its that time for me.To much pain today LOL I feel like I've been hit by a Mac truck LOL Catch you guys later.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have some wolves here also, escapees from a special breeding experiment. Strange though as the color markings on the coyotes resemble those of the shephards.


 
Same here...closest I ever been to one was about 20 feet...we met right in the middle of a sharp corner on an old woods road. He was big as a german sheperd, colored the same and in very good shape...we surprised each other...he turned and ran and I took off after him around the bend because there was a straight strech about 3-400 feet.in the road. When I came around the corner ( this was 20 yrs ago, I was quicker then) he was gone...25-30 feet..I stopped and listened..never heard a twig break nor anything...knew right then it was no house dog!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep me too..been a long day..catch you all in the AM.....Night....


----------



## pioneerguy600

About time for me to check out for tonight, got another long day tomorrow...Nytol.


----------



## RandyMac

nite guys


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All......Maybe some much needed rain here today....maybe not...either way I'll standing at the lathe most, if not all day making doug fir splinters, shavings and dust. Man this some nice fir....spent 12 hrs getting the cut list up from a big pile of 4" X 12" X 24' stock. Old growth....some of it with rings so tight you can't even count them...gonna make outstanding stair parts. The wholesaler said he got it from a "blowdown" mill out in Oregon I think he said. Anyway they supposedly reclaim timber from fire damage and blowdowns etc. Excellent stuff!! $7.00 per Board foot......that's $28.00 per running foot on the 4 X 12s rough sawn!!! 

The only chainsaw work I have today is moving all the darn things to safer, less dusty ground...Have a good one!!


----------



## roncoinc

*Stimulating way to spend a day*

Having gutted out the camping trailer for storage it needed a new plywood floor.
CL had a listing for free 1/2 in plywood used from a roof.
my respone was chosen and i went to get it with my pickup.
first sign of trouble was pulling out into traffic one wheel spinning bad and other wheel locked up,made some people mad pulling out in front of them and not going anyplace !
that seemed to free up so off i went into construction traffic making me late to me the guy..
he was there but had to leave and couldnt help me load 22 sheets full of nails that stuck into everything.
returning down the road i thot the brakes felt a little soft so i stopped for some break fluid and topped it off.
back on the hiway needing to slow down i hit the pedal and NOTHING !! in a panic i hit the emergency brake,NOTHING ! pulled the shifter down into low and slowed down...WHEW !!! well,was in low gear,bent shifter rod and it wouldnt upshift 
people on the hiway didnt like me at all as i limped down the road..
almost home one final long descent was the last hurdle to home and safety..
at the top of the hill i managed to get it into low/low 4wd.. letting off the gas almost stopped the truck and shutting off the ignition would stop it.. thats how i made it the rest of the way home 

Replaced a blown out brake line was easy,bleeding the brakes impossible  bleeders stripped and broken..two new calipers and what the heck,new brake pads for both wheels..may as well do it right and be done with it !!
still not good,bleed the back wheels to complete the job.. NO !! bleeders broken there too ! so two new wheel cylinders and what the heck,new brake shoes and be done with it again.. 
with the help of a friend only took all day out in the yard laying on plywood ..
got some nice brakes now on the old plow truck,should last longer than the truck will.


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like you had a very stimulating ride there Ron


----------



## tbone75

Just came back in from mowing.I feel like a baked tater! Dam I mow way to much grass!! I would plant some more of something but the dirt is so poor nothing will grow.I build boxes to grow my veggies in now LOL


----------



## RandyMac

OG DF?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Randy I love them saws! What Size are they?


----------



## tbone75

It seemed like a good idea today to go berry picking.Its only 100 out LOL They will be dying up in this heat.I got about a gallon before the storm blew in on me!Was not suppose to rain today?Just made it back to the house before chit hit the fan LOL At least it cooled down for a few mins.


----------



## dancan

*Macs Are Slow as Snails !*

Well I've said it before but I guess I'll take some of it back !

[video=youtube;pyYgG9VtkDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=pyYgG9VtkDY[/video]

I think I want one .


----------



## dancan

And this one looks nice too !

[video=youtube;0WlBvKSdqDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WlBvKSdqDE&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## tbone75

I think I will stick with Pioneer LOL Or a Rocking Husky


----------



## sefh3

I'll stick why my slow old and heavy magnesium Stihls!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Morning All......Maybe some much needed rain here today....maybe not...either way I'll standing at the lathe most, if not all day making doug fir splinters, shavings and dust. Man this some nice fir....spent 12 hrs getting the cut list up from a big pile of 4" X 12" X 24' stock. Old growth....some of it with rings so tight you can't even count them...gonna make outstanding stair parts. The wholesaler said he got it from a "blowdown" mill out in Oregon I think he said. Anyway they supposedly reclaim timber from fire damage and blowdowns etc. Excellent stuff!! $7.00 per Board foot......that's $28.00 per running foot on the 4 X 12s rough sawn!!!
> 
> The only chainsaw work I have today is moving all the darn things to safer, less dusty ground...Have a good one!!


 

Got to love working wood like that, nothing grown today can compare to old growth wood. It had to grow and survive when the woods were much tighter, dense.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That was quite an adventure you had with the truck there Ron. My 1979 3/4 ton GMC still has its original wheel cylinders and brake lines , very rare in a climate like ours.


----------



## caleath

whats up slackers...?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> whats up slackers...?


 
From the mouth of the biggest slacker!!..LOL
How`s it going Cliff?


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> From the mouth of the biggest slacker!!..LOL
> How`s it going Cliff?


 
Having some cookies and watching some tv trying to figure out what saws I am going to keep. 


I go back and forth on keeping the 034 and the 066


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am of little help on deciding which saws to keep, I just keep them all. It would depend on what use you have for a saw. Agood 3 saw plan around here is an 026 or MS260, 044 or MS440 and an 066/MS660.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi gang. Cliff with the storm damage you get to clean up, I would stick to Jerry's 3 saw plan. That way you will have all the saws you need for any job you come across. It isn't every day you come across some of the deals you have in searching for saws. You might want to hold on to all of your Stihls that are runners.


----------



## tbone75

I agree with Jerry.Keep them all  You BIG slacker :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

I like Jerrys plan...and yours too Jim....looks like the 056mag2 and the 034 the 210 and both 044s will be going...


I wonder what a good price on those would be, since they are projects etc.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihls always bring high prices on eBay, ..I hear that eBay charges 14-15 % on all sales so that puts a small dent in profits.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I like Jerrys plan...and yours too Jim....looks like the 056mag2 and the 034 the 210 and both 044s will be going...
> 
> 
> I wonder what a good price on those would be, since they are projects etc.


 
I would be interested in a project 044.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I like Jerrys plan...and yours too Jim....looks like the 056mag2 and the 034 the 210 and both 044s will be going...
> 
> 
> I wonder what a good price on those would be, since they are projects etc.


 
Best you can do is put them on fleabay and start the bidding pretty low, I have seen 044 parts go for over $300 a few times. The 056mag might be a good one to hold onto or put in the Classifieds here, not sure what you can get out of that one.


----------



## tbone75

Fleabay SUCKS !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Fleabay SUCKS !


 
Worse than Huskies.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Worse than Huskies.


 
Worse than a mini-mac!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> I like Jerrys plan...and yours too Jim....looks like the 056mag2 and the 034 the 210 and both 044s will be going...
> 
> 
> I wonder what a good price on those would be, since they are projects etc.


 
:msp_mellow: :drooln:


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Worse than a mini-mac!


 
Gotta find a new bad saw to rag on, almost everyone agrees with that one.
How about one of Aaron's rebadged "MaxiMacs"?


----------



## tbone75

I am getting so far behind around here!I have a lot of things to mail out but just haven't been able to get things going!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Gotta find a new bad saw to rag on, almost everyone agrees with that one.
> How about one of Aaron's rebadged "MaxiMacs"?


 
Haven't seen one of them yet?They can be worse than a mini-mac


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff according to popular opinion, and being that I am a band wagon kind of a guy...FLEABAY SUCKS!!!! Whoever suggested that should be beaten.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We use Mini Macs as wheel chocks for the 40 ton excavators when we put them on the low boy floats.


----------



## tbone75

The bad part about fleabay is you can't find some things no where else.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..only use eBay for things than can`t be found any other way.


----------



## tbone75

I still look on fleabay for good deals.But haven't found nothing in a long time?Besides I got so many saws to fix right now I will be busy for another year with them


----------



## jimdad07

I can't say too much about ebay. Mary sells parts on there quite a bit and I have sold a couple of saws. Besides the fees, the part that sucks with ebay is relying on people being honest in dealing with you. The honest people on there make the experience not too bad. I do however try to support my Dolmar dealer when I need parts, but there are things that he can't find either.


----------



## tbone75

Never sold anything on fleabay.About ready to give it a shot with some of these little Poulans.Just to make some room for better ones LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Have a good night guys, it's about that time.


----------



## tbone75

Time for me too.You guys have a good one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to ditch also,..Nytol


----------



## caleath

Almost page 2...wow...who is supposed to be watching this thread?


----------



## tbone75

Cliff started it!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Man its hot out there!Just can't get motivated to do anything.More storms on the way so I just plain ache all over.Had a nasty one last night!Need to go check things out to see what blew down?More trees I can't get to.LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys, John it will get better.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Page 2 !!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

John, ..we will have to get a GTG together at your place to get some of your wood cut up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Jim,...hows the mill and the 1090 doing?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Jim,...hows the mill and the 1090 doing?


 
The "1090" is more saw than I have ever run before and I love it. It runs smooth and has wicked power to boot. I am glad I chose that one. I have to pick up about $50 worth of materials to finish the mill, I have a side job coming up this weekend that ought to cover that. I don't use any of the bill money or household money for any of this, the saws along with my hunting all comes out of side work and scrap. It's the only way I can justify doing it when there is always something else that is needed.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> John, ..we will have to get a GTG together at your place to get some of your wood cut up.


 
That's a great idea Jerry, might have to do something about that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's a great idea Jerry, might have to do something about that.


 
Count me in if it ever takes off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to hear about your saw,..I bet the mill will work out great for you. I hear you on the money issue, all my frivolous activities are paid for from separate slush funds, funded by a variety of side job activities that never seem to be any scarcity of them.


----------



## jimdad07

What do you do for your main bread and butter Jerry? You have to love the side jobs, they make it all possible. I have gotten pretty good at finding ways to get what I want by selling this or that or planning different small jobs to come up with the money for things. It's a good feeling to not be adding credit debt to get the things I want.


----------



## RandyMac

I have to work hard at keeping the hobbies revenue neutral, not much to spare currently.
I am feeling the need to unload a few things to get caught up, the surplus is building up.


----------



## jimdad07

I hear you Randy, times are hard right now, seems the harder you work, the further behind you get. I have sold off a lot of what I had kicking around myself and have pretty much stuck to my Dollies and a couple of project saws that I want to work on over the winter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My main occupation for the last couple of years is kitchen and bathroom renovations in rich peoples homes, I only take on the jobs I like and get paid really well for doing them. I have a backlog of clients clamouring for me to come do work for them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My main occupation for the last couple of years is kitchen and bathroom renovations in rich peoples homes, I only take on the jobs I like and get paid really well for doing them. I have a backlog of clients clamouring for me to come do work for them.


 
Sounds like you do some very good work!Word of mouth can get you more work than you know what to do with LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guys I would love to have a GTG!But it way to far away for you guys LOL.Great idea tho!!! I will get by one way or another.You can bet on that!!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> My main occupation for the last couple of years is kitchen and bathroom renovations in rich peoples homes, I only take on the jobs I like and get paid really well for doing them. I have a backlog of clients clamouring for me to come do work for them.


 
I like doing the kitchens. I have done a couple from the cabinets up. The last one I did was for my MIL. Built Shaker style cabinets out of poplar and varnished them with antique walnut (the Minwax poly blend). That really made the dark streaks in the poplar pop out. I have done a couple of bathrooms as well but I hate plumbing so I avoid them.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Guys I would love to have a GTG!But it way to far away for you guys LOL.Great idea tho!!! I will get by one way or another.You can bet on that!!


 
Do you have a lot of wood that needs cutting?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Do you have a lot of wood that needs cutting?


 
Yep sure do.Some of it still standing LOL.But don't you guys even think about it LOL Its way way to far from you guys LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I like doing the kitchens. I have done a couple from the cabinets up. The last one I did was for my MIL. Built Shaker style cabinets out of poplar and varnished them with antique walnut (the Minwax poly blend). That really made the dark streaks in the poplar pop out. I have done a couple of bathrooms as well but I hate plumbing so I avoid them.


 
Hell the plumbing the easy part LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I really like the plumbing parts, especially the copper pipe soldering. I worked 3 years with a journeyman plumber on industrial/commercial plumbing and boiler install and run in. Clever Brooks and Volcano 20 footers, retubing, refractory replacement bulkhead repairs and replacement and arc welded patching of the fire tubes. The boiler room work I can do without....LOL.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I really like the plumbing parts, especially the copper pipe soldering. I worked 3 years with a journeyman plumber on industrial/commercial plumbing and boiler install and run in. Clever Brooks and Volcano 20 footers, retubing, refractory replacement bulkhead repairs and replacement and arc welded patching of the fire tubes. The boiler room work I can do without....LOL.


 
I worked in the boiler room for a year where I work at now.Rolling in tubes, pump repair and all the stuff.Then I had my first back operation and had to take another job in there.


----------



## tbone75

The bad part of that job was getting inside them boilers and cleaning them out!Coal fired!


----------



## jimdad07

I work on a lot of industrial hydronics and refrigeration and have gotten my share of the pipe fitting over the last seven or eight years. Even this time of year I work on 12GPH Power Flame burners for paper mills, hospitals and so on. Lots of 6" black iron pipe work to go with it. The best part of my job is that with service work in the industrial and commercial HVACR trade I get to do it all, right down to high voltage and VFDs. I have a great job. I still hate plumbing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Boiler room is just too hot and dirty , skin dyed permanently black from the sulphur ash/ fly ash. Bunker C is just plain gummy to pump and get through the strainers even when pre heated to 120F.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What would you charge to solder two 3" copper 90 deg elbows and two 3" copper unions onto two lengths of copper pipe?


----------



## caleath

Whats up fellas...can you guys up north open the door and let some cooler air come this way?

Getting ready for canoe trip Jerry, you wan to come on down and help?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Boiler room is just too hot and dirty , skin dyed permanently black from the sulphur ash/ fly ash. Bunker C is just plain gummy to pump and get through the strainers even when pre heated to 120F.


 
Its about as dirty a job I ever had LOL But I did enjoy working on the steam pumps and water pumps.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas...can you guys up north open the door and let some cooler air come this way?
> 
> Getting ready for canoe trip Jerry, you wan to come on down and help?


 
Cliff I know how you been feeling about the heat the last few days!It just sucks!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Whats up fellas...can you guys up north open the door and let some cooler air come this way?
> 
> Getting ready for canoe trip Jerry, you wan to come on down and help?


 
You can keep the heat down there, its mid 60`s up here, approaching a heat wave for this area...LOL
I love canoeing, think I might even be able to stand some heat if I were in a canoe, its got to a little cooler on the water.


----------



## sefh3

What's up fellers...

Yeah it hit 100 today. Oh what fun today was. It was even too hot to sharpen chains. I need to get some A/C in the shop. This is for the birds. We had some wind today but it was hotter than heck still.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its about as dirty a job I ever had LOL But I did enjoy working on the steam pumps and water pumps.


 
The dirt/staining was the worst part, the heat close behind. Opening up the end doors and hitting the tubes with a spray of water that turned instantly to steam was no joy either.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We have a thunderstorm rolling through so I may have to shut down suddenly, will see how close it gets.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The dirt/staining was the worst part, the heat close behind. Opening up the end doors and hitting the tubes with a spray of water that turned instantly to steam was no joy either.


 
LOL once a week we had to blow all the tubes off with air.A very long piece of 3/4 pipe on the end of a air hose.You had to turning it cause it would start to bend from the heat.Didn't much care for that!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not much good to talk about when working in the boiler rooms...LOL


----------



## sefh3

I give the people that work on those day in and day out all the credit in the world. It's a tough, hard, hot job.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I give the people that work on those day in and day out all the credit in the world. It's a tough, hard, hot job.


 
You got that right.


----------



## tbone75

I can't say there was anything about a boiler that wasen't hot or dirty LOL But it was a good place to be in the winter LOL


----------



## sefh3

Plus I don't think they are paid the greatest either.


----------



## tbone75

Guys its that time for me.Had a hard day in the berry patch LOL Went in there twice today!But got about 4 gals of them!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> What would you charge to solder two 3" copper 90 deg elbows and two 3" copper unions onto two lengths of copper pipe?


 
If brand new and without having to remove the old probably not much more than $40 if it is a quick in and out deal on the side not including travel time. I tend to undercharge, that's why I couldn't work for myself, the kids would starve.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> If brand new and without having to remove the old probably not much more than $40 if it is a quick in and out deal on the side not including travel time. I tend to undercharge, that's why I couldn't work for myself, the kids would starve.


 
Guess that I am getting paid very well for my Saturday side job, was told to send in a bill for $500.


----------



## sefh3

I just rebuild the carb on an old leaf blower for a guy I work with. It needed carb cleaned and complete kit plus 2 other gaskets. It took me about 1.5 and not including the trip to the dealer. I had $15 in it and charged him $20. Not only would the kids starve I would too.


----------



## jimdad07

I don't think we were too far behind you today Scott. My wife says it is supposed to be much cooler tomorrow. It will give us a chance to catch up at work. Cliff you could use a good conoeing trip, might get to cool off a bit. 

Goodnight John.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess that I am getting paid very well for my Saturday side job, was told to send in a bill for $500.


 
WOW. For that kind of money, do you need help?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess that I am getting paid very well for my Saturday side job, was told to send in a bill for $500.


 
DWV piping Jerry? If you are supplying all of the materials and have to do some belly crawling or it's a pain to do then naturally the price would go up. I'd say you made out alright on that deal.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Guys its that time for me.Had a hard day in the berry patch LOL Went in there twice today!But got about 4 gals of them!



Night John,
Hope that back is doing better. I'll get back with you this weekend on the parts. Hopefully it cools off by then.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> DWV piping Jerry? If you are supplying all of the materials and have to do some belly crawling or it's a pain to do then naturally the price would go up. I'd say you made out alright on that deal.


 
Type K copper, all copper supplied. I supplied my own torch and bottle gas, my 50-50 and 70-30. I cut to length, cleaned joints, applied paste,soldered only, no install.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> WOW. For that kind of money, do you need help?


 
I pulled it off in less than 1.5 hrs, in and out, guess I could pay a helper to carry my tools for me....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Type K copper, all copper supplied. I supplied my own torch and bottle gas, my 50-50 and 70-30. I cut to length, cleaned joints, applied paste,soldered only, no install.


 
Dang, you did make out alright. On a different note, now that John has gone off to bed, I put a couple of posts on two other threads where I see some Ohio guys hang out to see if anyone can offer him a little hangout time running saws and getting his wood cut at the same time. If I had the time and $ I would head out and get to cutting for him. I hope that back of his gets better or at least tolerable for him.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I pulled it off in less than 1.5 hrs, in and out, guess I could pay a helper to carry my tools for me....LOL


 
Heck you could almost hire a personal ball washer and still make out alright.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Heck you could almost hire a personal ball washer and still make out alright.


 
I will have two more to do shortly, likely before the month is out. I do some welding for these same fellows and the pay is always good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Dang, you did make out alright. On a different note, now that John has gone off to bed, I put a couple of posts on two other threads where I see some Ohio guys hang out to see if anyone can offer him a little hangout time running saws and getting his wood cut at the same time. If I had the time and $ I would head out and get to cutting for him. I hope that back of his gets better or at least tolerable for him.


 
That would be great if some of the members that live close by him if they could give him a hand. I could fly out but can`t easily take saws with me.


----------



## jimdad07

It's always nice when people pay decent for good work. I run into a lot of people who figure that they will get things done for next to nothing because you are doing it on the side. I don't charge a lot for the side work until I run into people like that. For the most part the people who are calling me to install or repair on the side don't have a lot to begin with and I have trouble charging even what the market bears for my work. I will say that around here the people who don't have a lot never argue about a bill or hang over your shoulder while you are fixing things for them.


----------



## jimdad07

Well guys I have to hit the sack, you boys have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The ones paying me have very deep pockets.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Jim,..I am heading off myself,..Nytol.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All....Off to the shop early today...gonna try to beat some of the heat...been low 90s here and will be today and tomorrow...got all the balcony newels turned and topped yesterday...just gotta run them through the Time Saver and sand them down to 220 grit. Take them down to the jobsite this morning. It's good to be busy again!!! Like Jerry I got spoiled....last 15-20 yrs been booked ahead 2-3 yrs and always 6 months late getting to the next job because the previous client wanted more done than when we started..could pick and choose... just the gravy for me...well 3 yrs ago we hit the wall around here...big money people just stopped spending...in my trade I judge future work by how many cement trucks I see on the road in the morning...I almost forgot what they looked like!!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning.Sounds like you guys are doing well LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Dang, you did make out alright. On a different note, now that John has gone off to bed, I put a couple of posts on two other threads where I see some Ohio guys hang out to see if anyone can offer him a little hangout time running saws and getting his wood cut at the same time. If I had the time and $ I would head out and get to cutting for him. I hope that back of his gets better or at least tolerable for him.


 
Jim if my foot would reach that far I would kick you right in the arse!LOL Please don't worry about me I will find some help around here.I got other friends besides you guys you know LOL It will get done!I couldn't ask for better friends than you guys.Thanks so very very much.I got a couple nephews I can get to help when it cools down.And some other friends too.All I have to do is ask and I will have all the help I need I am sure.I just don't like to ask LOL Everyone has plenty of work to do for them selves.I know all you guys want to help but please don't worry!! I get a little down about not being able to do my own stuff but I will get it done.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah...It's no way near back to "normal"...but big money is starting to loosen up the purse strings a little.....they still want new and better stuff...there's only one way to make that happen...LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be great if some of the members that live close by him if they could give him a hand. I could fly out but can`t easily take saws with me.


 
Jerry don't you dare!LOL You got much better things to do!Thankyou very much for thinking about it.But its OK I can get it done LOL I will get some close help.It would be great to meet you but lets not make it a work thing LOL


----------



## RandyMac

Dang a thread full of craftsmen.
Robin, whip on over, bring a trailer.


----------



## Cantdog

Dang... Randy...If fuel wasn't so expensive I would...Would love to see that part of the country...and bring back some nice wood!!!


----------



## RandyMac

I thought you might like that Doug Fir. I won't torture you, much, with the 2"X12" all clear heart vertical grain Redwood I nabbed, some were 14 feet long. 
I used to live at the site of a lumberyard, I salvaged as much lumber as I could store when the place was renovated into shops.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry don't you dare!LOL You got much better things to do!Thankyou very much for thinking about it.But its OK I can get it done LOL I will get some close help.It would be great to meet you but lets not make it a work thing LOL


 
Work is a pleasure for me, was brought up working, never knew anything different. In the hay fields and the woods since 6-7 years old, daylight to dark, heck even after dark, some of the best memories of my life . It would be a pleasure to meet you and another pleasure to do some work while there, I have always done some type of work no matter where I have travelled.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Dang... Randy...If fuel wasn't so expensive I would...Would love to see that part of the country...and bring back some nice wood!!!


 
If you ever get the chance,..go for it,..even just to see it ,.worth every effort and penny. I seen a lot of awesome trees/wood both in California, B.C. and Alaska.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Beautiful day here today, might turn into a scorcher and hit near 80 today, had a nice cool night as a cold front slipped through, some thunder and lightening but not excessive. Well another day off at the salt mine,..LOL.


----------



## RandyMac

Yeah Robin and be sociable, Jerry flew through here like a goose fart.


----------



## Cantdog

That stuff is worth some coin....the doug fir I am using right now is nearly completly clear and came in 4" X 12" X 24' lengths...wholsale was $7.00 per BFT...or $28.00 per linear ft...or $672.00 each!! I had 8 of those and 10..4" X 6" X 14'. The whole thing was close to $7,500.00 and that's not counting the 10/4 clear pine thead stock which came in yesterday but I haven't been invoiced for yet but I'm sure it'll be another $1,500.00 or so.

That puts the materials total for 1 flight of stairs and all the upstairs balcony work at right around $9,000.00!!! But...hey...that's what they want...that's what they get...and I'll give it to em!!!! There will be a lot of labor added to that you can be sure......hehehe!!! maybe enough to pick up a good used 2094/95 to port!!!!!LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Yeah Robin and be sociable, Jerry flew through here like a goose fart.


 
LOL,..I was on a very tight schedule , with my wife and oldest daughter setting the agenda, next trip out will be much different, ole Jerry will have much more time for his self...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That stuff is worth some coin....the doug fir I am using right now is nearly completly clear and came in 4" X 12" X 24' lengths...wholsale was $7.00 per BFT...or $28.00 per linear ft...or $672.00 each!! I had 8 of those and 10..4" X 6" X 14'. The whole thing was close to $7,500.00 and that's not counting the 10/4 clear pine thead stock which came in yesterday but I haven't been invoiced for yet but I'm sure it'll be another $1,500.00 or so.
> 
> That puts the materials total for 1 flight of stairs and all the upstairs balcony work at right around $9,000.00!!! But...hey...that's what they want...that's what they get...and I'll give it to em!!!! There will be a lot of labor added to that you can be sure......hehehe!!! maybe enough to pick up a good used 2094/95 to port!!!!!LOL!!


 
That`s fairly expensive stuff Robin,..but I built a 5 story set of winders from clear red oak in a lighthouse stye home on Fergusons Cove outside Halifax that would run a fair bit over that figure. I used my electric chainsaw a lot on that job, Craftsman, Poulan and Husky.
My labor on that job was 13,500.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you ever get the chance,..go for it,..even just to see it ,.worth every effort and penny. I seen a lot of awesome trees/wood both in California, B.C. and Alaska.



I sure would like to..never been north but have traveled/wintered in the great southwest..New Mexico..Arizona southern Colorado. I love that area...just the oposite of the PNW!! Strangely...the desert SW is the closest thing I've ever found to being on the ocean...you can see soooo far and weather systems can come and go passing you by without you being affected, like at sea you can see sqwalls blow up, happen and dissapate miles away never affecting you. I guess I'm more comfortable/happy having the horizon out 25-75 miles or more. But I still would like to see the PNW!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Big bucks for some of it, I sold the best of the 2X12 Redwood to a re-sawyer in Eureka, he made 3/8" paneling out of it. My cut was $8 a running foot for the paneling times 4 per 2x12. I kept two for a bench and gave some to a friend. I still have a couple hundred feet of 1X12 ACHVGRD, I found a buyer for a pickup load of 12 footers, he balked at the asking price, but when he saw it, he paid. It was hidden in the back, wrapped in heavy paper, the builder didn't look at it, told me to get it gone. Must have been a special order, they were the finest boards I have seen in years.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s fairly expensive stuff Robin,..but I built a 5 story set of winders from clear red oak in a lighthouse stye home on Fergusons Cove outside Halifax that would run a fair bit over that figure. I used my electric chainsaw a lot on that job, Craftsman, Poulan and Husky.
> My labor on that job was 13,500.



Yes it is..for softwood. Five story winders WOW! 65 treads..70 risers...I'd say they got a good deal for $13.500.00 for labor!!! Just the design work/mockup and working up the cut list from rough to sanded to 150 and turning 12 newels I'm around $5,00.00 and haven't started the stair case or landings yet!! These are simple 180 degree open string type with 4X12 stringers but still must be of excellent joinery as it must mimic or exceed the brand new doug fir post and beam structure it is installed in. I'll get some pics when it starts to show. This is a half million dollar "barn"..LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Havent been doing to much with the saws myself in this weather.
may get close to 100 deg today and i'm loving it !! 
the saw shop shares storage area with non saw related stuff so i am doing up an old camper for storage.







had to tear EVERYTHING out of it,even the floor right down to the metal framing.then new wood framing on top of that to support a plywood floor.






a couple of holes left to fill in the sides and some cleaning on the door side that will be visible..
for shelving will be 2x2 uprights and a standard box shelve design.
shelves will be two feet deep all around the perimiter except for in front of the door 
that will give me 34 feet of shelves two foot deep over six feet high  or over 400 cubic feet of storage..
leaving a four foot isle down the middle..
know what ?? think i will re-figure,4 foot isle to big,need wider shelves !!
anyway,during these 90+ deg days this is what i and my friend Brian have been doing in the heat.
( besides brakes on truck  )


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Work is a pleasure for me, was brought up working, never knew anything different. In the hay fields and the woods since 6-7 years old, daylight to dark, heck even after dark, some of the best memories of my life . It would be a pleasure to meet you and another pleasure to do some work while there, I have always done some type of work no matter where I have travelled.


 
I have always worked to.Thats just how I like it.Just can't sit still!LOL Thats why I am bummed out just can't do enough to make me happy LOL.It would be a great pleasure to meet you!But I aint about to put you to work!! I sure can't thank you guys enough for wanting to help me out!!! And I know you would.But I will get this wood done.I can get some close help if I need to.I just enjoy doing things myself always have.Thats whats getting me down about it LOL This past year has been much worse than my usual.I go back to the Dr. Aug 2nd. maby I will find out if theres more than can try on me?I am sure there has to be something they can do.If he can't there are more Drs. out there LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Looking good there Ron...that'll give you a lot more space in your current shop...of course that's assuming you'll move that stuff out to storage and not just fill the storage with "new" stuff!!! LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Havent been doing to much with the saws myself in this weather.
> may get close to 100 deg today and i'm loving it !!
> the saw shop shares storage area with non saw related stuff so i am doing up an old camper for storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to tear EVERYTHING out of it,even the floor right down to the metal framing.then new wood framing on top of that to support a plywood floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of holes left to fill in the sides and some cleaning on the door side that will be visible..
> for shelving will be 2x2 uprights and a standard box shelve design.
> shelves will be two feet deep all around the perimiter except for in front of the door
> that will give me 34 feet of shelves two foot deep over six feet high  or over 400 cubic feet of storage..
> leaving a four foot isle down the middle..
> know what ?? think i will re-figure,4 foot isle to big,need wider shelves !!
> anyway,during these 90+ deg days this is what i and my friend Brian have been doing in the heat.
> ( besides brakes on truck  )


 
Looking good Ron!That will make some nice storage area!I could use a couple of them LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Looking good there Ron...that'll give you a lot more space in your current shop...of course that's assuming you'll move that stuff out to storage and not just fill the storage with "new" stuff!!! LOL!!!


 
More room more stuff LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Looking good there Ron...that'll give you a lot more space in your current shop...of course that's assuming you'll move that stuff out to storage and not just fill the storage with "new" stuff!!! LOL!!!


 
Going to try re-aranging the shelving in the shop around the work bench to give more room to turn around 
like a LOT narrower shelf were all the dollies live !
looking at the furnace,from that to the right will be done so more than one person can play.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Going to try re-aranging the shelving in the shop around the work bench to give more room to turn around
> like a LOT narrower shelf were all the dollies live !
> looking at the furnace,from that to the right will be done so more than one person can play.


 
Ron you must be very busy?Making room to hire some help LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you must be very busy?Making room to hire some help LOL


 
Sure john cmon up and go to work !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sure john cmon up and go to work !


 
I bet it would be a lot of fun!! Better watch out I may stop be and say hi next summer?I bet you don't pay worth a chit LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I bet it would be a lot of fun!! Better watch out I may stop be and say hi next summer?I bet you don't pay worth a chit LOL


 
Pay !!???? there ya go !! complaining already ! typical cheap help !! 
Cmon up anytime man,maine is about 20 miles away but NH has beaches  most of main just rocks 
heat index today of 105 , i will be out working in that tin box and enjoying being warm..
jump in the pool once in awhile to cool down.
one of these days,,wood shipment :cool2:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Pay !!???? there ya go !! complaining already ! typical cheap help !!
> Cmon up anytime man,maine is about 20 miles away but NH has beaches  most of main just rocks
> heat index today of 105 , i will be out working in that tin box and enjoying being warm..
> jump in the pool once in awhile to cool down.
> one of these days,,wood shipment :cool2:


 
I have started planning for a road trip next summer.All the way up to bug Jerry,Robin you &?haven't been anywhere in 3 yrs.!!Last trip was down to Fla. to visit Mom.Been all over the US but the north east.So got to see it!Be nice to stop and say hi to you guys along the way.


----------



## Cantdog

98 degrees here on the Rockbound Coast of Maine today......rather rare this close to the ocean..not good.....bad.....boating tomorrow...all day until the sun goes down....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 98 degrees here on the Rockbound Coast of Maine today......rather rare this close to the ocean..not good.....bad.....boating tomorrow...all day until the sun goes down....


 
Got to better on the water than land! LOL


----------



## dancan

A friend wants to borrow my FS550 to cut shrubs and brush so I go to the Stihl store and and drop a 100.00 $ bill on the 2 aluminum 90° handle connector and a new 3 point blade so he has no issues .
Since I haven't run it in a while I figure I'll start it , pull the cord , pull the cord , pull the cord ,.............. pull the cord , WTF so I start at the basics and pull the plug , it's got fuel but carbon , worn and a large gap so I replace it , pull the cord , pull the cord , ...................... pull the cord , ( 90+ degees in the shop so there is no lack of sweat dripping everywhere ) still won't start but this is when I realized I left the choke on #^*#%@&*(*#*%%#* ! 
I unflood it and the it starts but wont rev WTF .
One of my customers had stopped in (a ham fisted landscaper that has wrecked a hedged trimmer , chainsaw and a cut saw in the last 2 weeks ) says "Give me a screw driver and I'll adjust the carb while you keep it running " , I shut the trimmer off and put it down .
A couple of minutes go by and he says " The last time my saw went for service because it worked like crap it cost me 50.00 $$ for them to tell me my muffler screen was plugged ." 
I'm glad he paid the 50.00 $$ !
FS550 , one heck of a trimmer , it ROCKS !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have started planning for a road trip next summer.All the way up to bug Jerry,Robin you &?haven't been anywhere in 3 yrs.!!Last trip was down to Fla. to visit Mom.Been all over the US but the north east.So got to see it!Be nice to stop and say hi to you guys along the way.


 
Prob be a nicer trip than down south for sure..
nice area's in the noreast are limited...
anything south of the NH border is all communist area..
anything north of Mt desert island in Maine is boring after going thru the the getting there.
cape breton island in NS canada is nice,like most of maine.
if the ferry aint running from maine to nova scotia,forget it,,you will find the worlds most boring drive from the last of maine thru new brunswick to get to the bay of fundy and Digby neck,the only other place besides cape breton worth the trip.
Now driving Rt1 thru maine is one heck of a trip !! if it exists in the world you can find it on Rt1.
Jerry best reason to go there !!


----------



## roncoinc

We hit 100 today !! 
I'm lovin it too !! didnt feel cold all day,not even once 
worked on the camper a little slower and more trips to the pool and even twice down to the pond 
got it moved into place today with some yankee ingenuity ..
to make it easier to roll a couple spare donut tires,a piece of pipe and four muffler clamps to hold the tires in place on the pipe and we had a homemade axle for under the tounge..some chain around it all held it in place..
an electric winch and some rope and a battery pack pulled it to where i wanted it..
a jack,some concrete blocks and some chunks of PT lumber and a level and in place.
a set of steps completed it 
now to install shelving in it,will be easy.
hard part will be the clean up after this project !!
Man what a mess i have made  will probly take longer to clean up and straighten up than than the refurb did..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Prob be a nicer trip than down south for sure..
> nice area's in the noreast are limited...
> anything south of the NH border is all communist area..
> anything north of Mt desert island in Maine is boring after going thru the the getting there.
> cape breton island in NS canada is nice,like most of maine.
> if the ferry aint running from maine to nova scotia,forget it,,you will find the worlds most boring drive from the last of maine thru new brunswick to get to the bay of fundy and Digby neck,the only other place besides cape breton worth the trip.
> Now driving Rt1 thru maine is one heck of a trip !! if it exists in the world you can find it on Rt1.
> Jerry best reason to go there !!


 
Thanks for the tips Ron.Haven't even looked at the way to go up and back yet.But you gave me a good start to look at!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> We hit 100 today !!
> I'm lovin it too !! didnt feel cold all day,not even once
> worked on the camper a little slower and more trips to the pool and even twice down to the pond
> got it moved into place today with some yankee ingenuity ..
> to make it easier to roll a couple spare donut tires,a piece of pipe and four muffler clamps to hold the tires in place on the pipe and we had a homemade axle for under the tounge..some chain around it all held it in place..
> an electric winch and some rope and a battery pack pulled it to where i wanted it..
> a jack,some concrete blocks and some chunks of PT lumber and a level and in place.
> a set of steps completed it
> now to install shelving in it,will be easy.
> hard part will be the clean up after this project !!
> Man what a mess i have made  will probly take longer to clean up and straighten up than than the refurb did..


 
Sounds like you got a little redneck starting to show in you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

John, if you do make the trip up here be sure to give me a heads up, we don`t have mountains but there is miles of coastline that are pleasing, at least they are to me. The interior of NS is not really exceptional but there are many scenic off the beaten path areas I know of.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron, you have a good idea for storage there, that is a lot of work to get done in that temp. I have rebuilt a couple of Falcon travel trailers that needed new floors and interiors so I have a good idea of the work involved. I like the idea of using that pipe axel and doughnut wheels as a hitch end roller, works for me...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John, if you do make the trip up here be sure to give me a heads up, we don`t have mountains but there is miles of coastline that are pleasing, at least they are to me. The interior of NS is not really exceptional but there are many scenic off the beaten path areas I know of.


 
I was planing on that.Want to give you a month or 2 notice so you can get out of the country


----------



## pioneerguy600

You had it really hot today Robin, it was quite warm here also but the ocean kept it bearable and the breeze off it was a relief but it couldn`t keep me dry. I was wet all day and drank liquids like they were going out of style...LOL.


----------



## sefh3

John check your email. I just sent you some pictures of the stuff you need.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> You had it really hot today Robin, it was quite warm here also but the ocean kept it bearable and the breeze off it was a relief but it couldn`t keep me dry. I was wet all day and drank liquids like they were going out of style...LOL.


 
What's wrong Jerry, did it hit 75 there today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I was planing on that.Want to give you a month or 2 notice so you can get out of the country


 
LOL,. I am out of the country occasionally but would put any travel plans on hold if you let me know you are coming up this way.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John check your email. I just sent you some pictures of the stuff you need.


 
Will do.Thanks!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> What's wrong Jerry, did it hit 75 there today?


 
LOL,..Not sure if it was 75 or a little higher but the humidity was the worst part. I have worked in 120F more than once in my life but here on the coast we usually don`t see high temps often.


----------



## sefh3

Yesterday morning at 5:30am it was 82 degrees. It ended up hitting a record of 102* yesterday. It was miserable.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Yesterday morning at 5:30am it was 82 degrees. It ended up hitting a record of 102* yesterday. It was miserable.


 
That sure sucks lemons, if it gets that hot here I would slip out to the island in the ocean,always cooler out there.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yesterday morning at 5:30am it was 82 degrees. It ended up hitting a record of 102* yesterday. It was miserable.


 
Sent you a email back.You got what I need LOL


----------



## tbone75

What happen to everyone?And where is Jim?I still want to kick his a$$


----------



## pioneerguy600

Need a topic other than the heat to talk about.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Lets talk about how all you guys are a bunch of sissys.. it aint that hot


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy,..that is still heat related...LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Lets talk about how all you guys are a bunch of sissys.. it aint that hot


 
oke::fart:


----------



## tbone75

Well you guys are such slackers tonight!I think I will go to bed :msp_tongue: I am hurting so I do need to lay down.No hot talk tomorrow!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Snow!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night John,..no heat talk tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The snow was 4 feet deep and uphill both ways.


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> The snow was 4 feet deep and uphill both ways.


 
you forgot about floods, geysers and panthers, both ways.


----------



## Mastermind

When I was a boy in Texas we.....................deepest snow I ever.......................wind blowing over 40 mph................................loved it!!! :cool2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yup,..those were the good ole days.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah... Well....I call it damn hot for here...if you fellas in heat stroke land are still alive next Jan I don't want to hear no whinin about it being cold.......LOL!!! I can do -20F any day better than +100F...it's a matter of cloths and layers......I've taken off all I can and still be legal.....you reach a point where there is nothing left to remove and you're stihl hot!!!! 12:15 AM and I'm reading 87 degrees in my kitchen.....


----------



## RandyMac

53F, 93%, 4mph from the East

worthless post to get back on the first page:hmm3grin2orange::msp_w00t:umpkin2:


----------



## tbone75

Good morning it might snow today!My #@$%@# A/C quit last night!:help: Just couldn't do it at a better time :msp_mad:


----------



## sachsmo

C'mon guys, 

let's start a good fight, no more of this "my bunions are killing me" "I'm old and decrepit" "my meds don't work right"

Geeezz,


----------



## tbone75

HUSKYS ROCK


----------



## wyk

I don't think it's been over 72* all summer here in Ireland. Oh my, I smell grillin' outside somewheres. I need me a burger. Hell, we even got a visit from the Pres - presumably to enjoy a break from the heat and hustle some of his burgers:


----------



## sachsmo

Here is a smidgin O' truth.



Husqvarna and Stihl both got their best Ideas from McCulloch, Homelite and Poulan.


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Here is a smidgin O' truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Husqvarna and Stihl both got their best Ideas from McCulloch, Homelite and Poulan.


 
That may stir things up a bit ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

sachsmo said:


> Here is a smidgin O' truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Husqvarna and Stihl both got their best Ideas from McCulloch, Homelite and Poulan.


 
I got hammered for mentioning that very thing, until some comparisons were made.
Homelite designs were widely copied, heck stihl still sells one, the overly praised 090.


----------



## tbone75

What happen to Homelite?Did they get bought out some time ago?The saws they make now kind of suck?


----------



## sachsmo

The great sign of greed.


----------



## RandyMac

I'm waiting for the day when stihlheads carry on about how good the old German saws were, compared to the asian stihls.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I'm waiting for the day when stihlheads carry on about how good the old German saws were, compared to the asian stihls.


 
Yep it will happen!They will all be made in china soon I bet?


----------



## RandyMac

I would bet most of the plastic parts are already chinese.


----------



## tbone75

I have been looking at the parts from the saws I have been taking apart.Haven't seen any thing yet made there?Just the carbs so far.


----------



## sefh3

I'm going out on a limb and betting Huskies will come from China before a Stihl would. It will only take a matter a months with today's economy to ship the Poulan/Husky plants over seas.


----------



## sachsmo

RandyMac said:


> I would bet most of the plastic parts are already chinese.


 
Hmmm,

That would be about 50%.


----------



## sachsmo

Let's lock up this thread so's we can start a Dr.Oz thread for all of us old guys!


----------



## RandyMac

The slide down the slippery slope.

If you want a new big inch saw, get one now.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I'm going out on a limb and betting Huskies will come from China before a Stihl would. It will only take a matter a months with today's economy to ship the Poulan/Husky plants over seas.


 
They copy both over there now!Seen some talk about them on here some where?


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Let's lock up this thread so's we can start a Dr.Oz thread for all of us old guys!


 
Not sure I am old nuff LOL Almost 52?


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Not sure I am old nuff LOL Almost 52?


 
52 would seem ancient to most board members.
I have you beat by four years, sonny.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> 52 would seem ancient to most board members.
> I have you beat by four years, sonny.


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

RandyMac said:


> 52 would seem ancient to most board members.
> I have you beat by four years, sonny.


 
HAHA you could be my dad!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> HAHA you could be my dad!!!


 
:monkey:


----------



## RandyMac

sefh3 said:


> HAHA you could be my dad!!!


 
After that lawn gets mowed, wash the truck, then you can go play soccer, if your Mom takes you.


----------



## tbone75

Randy you been to Mich. several yrs ago?


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Randy you been to Mich. several yrs ago?


 
Never been there or traveled through.
Thats my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Never been there or traveled through.
> Thats my story and I'm sticking to it.


 
Old GF move to Mich.? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Old GF move to Mich.? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Ah, yeah.


----------



## tbone75

Just called my A/C guy.X-BIL LOL He will be here in a little while :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## David (saltas)

@ randy

Young women never travel to California is search of fame only to return home after a couple of months do they :msp_sneaky:


----------



## sachsmo

Screw the DNA, if your pants only have one back pocket, it is conclusive evidence that you are the lawful heir to Randys saws.


----------



## RandyMac

saltas said:


> @ randy
> 
> Young women never travel to California is search of fame only to return home after a couple of months do they :msp_sneaky:


 
I think it is very rare, but has been known to happen.


----------



## tbone75

I think he called you a HO Randy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> I think he called you a HO Randy :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Eh.
He is just upset that a 50 year old Homelite starts better then his PMM.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Eh.
> He is just upset that a 50 year old Homelite starts better then his PMM.


 
I hope to hear this old C-9 running one of these days?A little on the heavy side but sure looks cool!


----------



## RandyMac

What reed set-up does it have, one, four or six?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> What reed set-up does it have, one, four or six?


 
I think 4?I pulled the jug off and the chrome is peeling off.


----------



## tbone75

Got to go check the A/C out catch you guys later.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Got to go check the A/C out catch you guys later.


 
Check the capacitor on the a.c unit. They are getting hot and shutting off. Mine went out last year. It looked like an overinflated balloon. It swelled up good.


----------



## sachsmo

Yup,

when you see a swollen Cap you can bet it failed.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Check the capacitor on the a.c unit. They are getting hot and shutting off. Mine went out last year. It looked like an overinflated balloon. It swelled up good.


 
Thats what he just had me check LOL It looks just fine?But hes putting one in.Hope it works?I have one but its to small.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just sent off a very heavy box to Frazeeyburg Ohio, should get there within a week. I stuffed in as many Mini Mac parts that the box could possibly hold...LOL


----------



## sachsmo

I want some mini Macs.

Or at least a clutch for one, them little boogers have enough ash to melt down them aluminum shoes. (don't ask)


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> I want some mini Macs.
> 
> Or at least a clutch for one, them little boogers have enough ash to melt down them aluminum shoes. (don't ask)


 
Jimdad goes through a lot of them, he could likely get you a good clutch easily. I actually filled the box with teak wood pieces packed in around the saw parts I sent John...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just sent off a very heavy box to Frazeeyburg Ohio, should get there within a week. I stuffed in as many Mini Mac parts that the box could possibly hold...LOL


 
I will send double the mini-macs parts back :hmm3grin2orange: Thankyou you Jerry  I should get this box going your way very very soon!But no big hurry getting it back.I know how busy you are!


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> I want some mini Macs.
> 
> Or at least a clutch for one, them little boogers have enough ash to melt down them aluminum shoes. (don't ask)


 
Will a clutch off a 320 fit?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jimdad goes through a lot of them, he could likely get you a good clutch easily. I actually filled the box with teak wood pieces packed in around the saw parts I sent John...LOL


 
Now that sounds great! Thanks again Jerry


----------



## sachsmo

Dunno,

It is a 110.


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Dunno,
> 
> It is a 110.


 
Maby someone on here knows?If it does you can have it.


----------



## sefh3

John, 
You get your AC working? If so what was wrong with it?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John,
> You get your AC working? If so what was wrong with it?


 
Just got that baby working :msp_thumbup: Replaced the cap. I put it in myself LOL My X-BIL sent one over for me to try.He was busy putting in another unit.Glad I am done its raining now LOL


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Dunno,
> 
> It is a 110.


 
I have a mini-mac 6 setting here.The clutch is threaded on it.The 320 doesn't.


----------



## tbone75

The lady at the PO is not going to like me Monday!I got a pile of stuff to mail out :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Our mail lady actually likes to see me arrive with a truckload of packages to mail off, that post office is a little underutilised and the more business it gets the safer their jobs are.
Glad to heare your AC is back in operation, it must help a lot with the heat you are having. Today I could wear a long sleeved shirt around here, can`t be much over 50 out there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Maby someone on here knows?If it does you can have it.


 
Jim might know, he likely has more experience with them than the rest of us, I worked on one ,...once...and that is all I want to ever see or work on one again, use them as wheel chocks I say. The small Stihls like the 009,011,012 up to the 020 are bad enough, but I can stand to work on them and actually own them, only use the 009 most of the time and it works flawlessly.


----------



## sefh3

Well I decided today it was too stinking hot in the shop to work on saws, so I decided to take a few pictures of the family.












My daughter helped me pull them out and lined them up for their photo.






I was very happy that all of them started on a few pulls. WOOOHOOO. The gas is only a month old in them.

I'm telling you STIHL ROCKS and Huskies suck!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jimdad goes through a lot of them, he could likely get you a good clutch easily. I actually filled the box with teak wood pieces packed in around the saw parts I sent John...LOL


 
Teak,now thats good for a fish knife !! John,i have some teak oil to finish the wood ,if i can put it in a good container will ship it with the mahogany.. i can see some expensive handles coming up soon


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Well I decided today it was too stinking hot in the shop to work on saws, so I decided to take a few pictures of the family.
> 
> I was very happy that all of them started on a few pulls. WOOOHOOO. The gas is only a month old in them.
> 
> I'm telling you STIHL ROCKS and Huskies suck!!!!


 
Glad to see your bringing up the young lady on the proper girly saws !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thats what he just had me check LOL It looks just fine?But hes putting one in.Hope it works?I have one but its to small.


 
What was the values on the cap you put in ?


----------



## roncoinc

Another wonderfull day in paradise 
didnt reach 100 deg but close..
was great to be outside.. worked on the storage shed awhile then went to a party/cookout and drank a lot of water and soda and played some horse shoes..
came back and it was still 93 deg so i worked outside some more until i got warm enough to get in and clean the pool. 
the wx chanel said the sand at the beach today registered 140 deg !!
i love this weather,i will be sorry to see it cool down..next week in the low 80's and even hi 70's 
humidity been about %40 most days..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Teak,now thats good for a fish knife !! John,i have some teak oil to finish the wood ,if i can put it in a good container will ship it with the mahogany.. i can see some expensive handles coming up soon


 
I have a lot of mahogany, is it good for knife handles? The west African teak is really dense and heavy wood, it will sink rather than float.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Another wonderfull day in paradise
> didnt reach 100 deg but close..
> was great to be outside.. worked on the storage shed awhile then went to a party/cookout and drank a lot of water and soda and played some horse shoes..
> came back and it was still 93 deg so i worked outside some more until i got warm enough to get in and clean the pool.
> the wx chanel said the sand at the beach today registered 140 deg !!
> i love this weather,i will be sorry to see it cool down..next week in the low 80's and even hi 70's
> humidity been about %40 most days..


 
Cripes,..I detest the hot weather, ..much rather have the 60F we had today, no need for airconditioners today....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a lot of mahogany, is it good for knife handles? The west African teak is really dense and heavy wood, it will sink rather than float.


 
Where they use teak on boats because water wont bother it and it weathers so well for so long i can see how it would be perfect for a knife that could be abused..
the mahogany shares a lot with the teak as far as color and density and is also some what waterproof and rot resistant..none of the qualities are as far up the scale as teak but should make a great handle.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys. Finished up our haying today, just have to finish Mary's grandfathers and then we are done and can think of more positive things, like deer season. You guys have been chatter boxes this weekend so far. Mary is out with her sisters watching the Reba concert about a half hour away. Good for her to get out and do something besides grocery shopping. Came home last night and loaded all my scrap to take in this morning, got in the house around 10 and went right to bed. I almost forgot. I left the scrap yard with 6 saws, some assorted Homelits, a Mac and a nice Craftsman 3.7 that the guy claimed still runs, we will see about that one. Also stocked up on a bunch ammo for the gun cabinet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Where they use teak on boats because water wont bother it and it weathers so well for so long i can see how it would be perfect for a knife that could be abused..
> the mahogany shares a lot with the teak as far as color and density and is also some what waterproof and rot resistant..none of the qualities are as far up the scale as teak but should make a great handle.


 
Will keep that in mind, have chunks of sandlewood that sort of resembles mahogany also.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What was the values on the cap you put in ?


 
35 uf 5uf


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys. Finished up our haying today, just have to finish Mary's grandfathers and then we are done and can think of more positive things, like deer season. You guys have been chatter boxes this weekend so far. Mary is out with her sisters watching the Reba concert about a half hour away. Good for her to get out and do something besides grocery shopping. Came home last night and loaded all my scrap to take in this morning, got in the house around 10 and went right to bed. I almost forgot. I left the scrap yard with 6 saws, some assorted Homelits, a Mac and a nice Craftsman 3.7 that the guy claimed still runs, we will see about that one. Also stocked up on a bunch ammo for the gun cabinet.


 
Always a relief once the hay was in, havn`t been involved with hay much since gramps sold the farm. See you got more saws, going to part them down?
I got my second soldering job done today and some welding, proceeds going into the travel fund.


----------



## tbone75

By the way.It quit again!! Waiting on the X-BIL to show up now.Could be late he said?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys. Finished up our haying today, just have to finish Mary's grandfathers and then we are done and can think of more positive things, like deer season. You guys have been chatter boxes this weekend so far. Mary is out with her sisters watching the Reba concert about a half hour away. Good for her to get out and do something besides grocery shopping. Came home last night and loaded all my scrap to take in this morning, got in the house around 10 and went right to bed. I almost forgot. I left the scrap yard with 6 saws, some assorted Homelits, a Mac and a nice Craftsman 3.7 that the guy claimed still runs, we will see about that one. Also stocked up on a bunch ammo for the gun cabinet.


 
 Just for you Jim


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> 35 uf 5uf


 
It was a used one so?Its the cap or fan motor?Tryes to start but the fan wont start.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just for you Jim


 
That's real nice John, don't talk to me for a whole day and this is the treatment, a kick in the arse. John do you have a remote condensing unit or is this a window unit you have? That sounds like a dual run cap that he sent over to you, one side is labeled herm, one is common and the other is fan. A lot of times when it is this hot out, that compressor starts running pretty hot and hard. If you have dirty condensing coils, it can make your head pressure run high enough to start tripping out the compressor on internal overload. If you have dirty air filters or an evaporator coil, it can cause liquid refrigerant to slug back to the compressor and also trip it out. Just a couple of things you can check out on it. If you have an ohm meter you can check the motor windings, two of the readings should add up to the third or close to it, make sure you pull the leads off of the compressor first so you are reading just the compressor. If all of that checks out, check your compressor contactor for pitting and voltage drop. If all of that fails, we can dig deeper if you want.

Jerry I am going to keep the Craftsman and most likely give the rest to Mary to part out, I have to earn special treatment points somehow..wink,wink.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> It was a used one so?Its the cap or fan motor?Tryes to start but the fan wont start.


 
Took too long to post the last one and missed this post. Does the unit have any kind of fan cycling control, something that turns the fan on once the head pressure gets high enough? If not then it sounds like a bad fan motor.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's real nice John, don't talk to me for a whole day and this is the treatment, a kick in the arse. John do you have a remote condensing unit or is this a window unit you have? That sounds like a dual run cap that he sent over to you, one side is labeled herm, one is common and the other is fan. A lot of times when it is this hot out, that compressor starts running pretty hot and hard. If you have dirty condensing coils, it can make your head pressure run high enough to start tripping out the compressor on internal overload. If you have dirty air filters or an evaporator coil, it can cause liquid refrigerant to slug back to the compressor and also trip it out. Just a couple of things you can check out on it. If you have an ohm meter you can check the motor windings, two of the readings should add up to the third or close to it, make sure you pull the leads off of the compressor first so you are reading just the compressor. If all of that checks out, check your compressor contactor for pitting and voltage drop. If all of that fails, we can dig deeper if you want.
> 
> Jerry I am going to keep the Craftsman and most likely give the rest to Mary to part out, I have to earn special treatment points somehow..wink,wink.


 

I kind of figured you would part those saws out, not the cream of the crop for rebuilding.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That's real nice John, don't talk to me for a whole day and this is the treatment, a kick in the arse. John do you have a remote condensing unit or is this a window unit you have? That sounds like a dual run cap that he sent over to you, one side is labeled herm, one is common and the other is fan. A lot of times when it is this hot out, that compressor starts running pretty hot and hard. If you have dirty condensing coils, it can make your head pressure run high enough to start tripping out the compressor on internal overload. If you have dirty air filters or an evaporator coil, it can cause liquid refrigerant to slug back to the compressor and also trip it out. Just a couple of things you can check out on it. If you have an ohm meter you can check the motor windings, two of the readings should add up to the third or close to it, make sure you pull the leads off of the compressor first so you are reading just the compressor. If all of that checks out, check your compressor contactor for pitting and voltage drop. If all of that fails, we can dig deeper if you want.
> 
> Jerry I am going to keep the Craftsman and most likely give the rest to Mary to part out, I have to earn special treatment points somehow..wink,wink.


 
I was told that storm we had last night could have zapped the cap?It wasent bulged out or anything?I put the other one on and it ran for about 3 hrs non stop trying to cool the house down.Them the fan stopped again.I can hear the compressor running.Its central air not a window unit.2&1/2 ton or 3 ?


----------



## Cantdog

Jerry we've been in the high 90s the last 5-6 days....Portland hit 100 yesterday.....last time it did that was 1975...102 one day 103 the next.......I was living down there then...man it was hot. Spent the day on the boat today until around 6PM...cool running offshore..about 72 into a SW wind...lot of sun but the temp was bearable..not like yesterday....took on $110.00 worth of fuel...worth every penny!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jim the butt kicking is because of that stuff your trying to pull after I went to bed the other night!A bunch of guys show up here to cut my wood I will be at your door to kick it in person LOL I have a GPS and your address!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I got friends and nephews I can get to cut wood


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I kind of figured you would part those saws out, not the cream of the crop for rebuilding.


 
That Craftsman is about the only one I will keep. I need a saw for the dirty work, like getting stumps cut off close to the ground. I can't stand the thought of making my Dollies do that job.

John do you know how to test micro fereds? If you have a multi meter with a lot of functions, it might have a cap tester on it. You might want to also check your wire connections at the contactor. You should have one wire from your fan motor going to the top of the contactor, one leg going to the fan on cap (which will be the cap terminal that runs 5uf) and then a brown wire that goes to common on the cap from the fan motor. Also on the common terminal on the cap, there should be a wire that goes to the compressor and another wire that comes from the opposite side of the contactor (the leg that your fan motor wire is not on) to the common side of the cap. If all of that checks out then you most likely have a fan motor that is going bad. They are pretty easy to change out and if your ex BIL has any accounts at an HVAC supply house then you can get them fairly cheap, you can also check out Graingers.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim the butt kicking is because of that stuff your trying to pull after I went to bed the other night!A bunch of guys show up here to cut my wood I will be at your door to kick it in person LOL I have a GPS and your address!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I was thinking more of a GTG so you could meet some members from your area . If they show up and you have to come up here, let me know in advance, I'll make sure my little animal of a daughter here eats her Wheaties that day:hmm3grin2orange:.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I got friends and nephews I can get to cut wood


 
They said the smell of the Huskies was just too much for them to handle. As long as you are covered and can get through winter. You need to let that back get close to healthy again so you can move. Hate to see anybody have to go without due to a bum back and a stubborn will that won't allow them to call in a few favors. I guess I can't say too much, I hate to ask myself even when I need it.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That Craftsman is about the only one I will keep. I need a saw for the dirty work, like getting stumps cut off close to the ground. I can't stand the thought of making my Dollies do that job.
> 
> John do you know how to test micro fereds? If you have a multi meter with a lot of functions, it might have a cap tester on it. You might want to also check your wire connections at the contactor. You should have one wire from your fan motor going to the top of the contactor, one leg going to the fan on cap (which will be the cap terminal that runs 5uf) and then a brown wire that goes to common on the cap from the fan motor. Also on the common terminal on the cap, there should be a wire that goes to the compressor and another wire that comes from the opposite side of the contactor (the leg that your fan motor wire is not on) to the common side of the cap. If all of that checks out then you most likely have a fan motor that is going bad. They are pretty easy to change out and if your ex BIL has any accounts at an HVAC supply house then you can get them fairly cheap, you can also check out Graingers.


 
Thanks a lot Jim.He told me he has a fan motor and another cap if I need it.Or another whole unit if it comes to that.I am set when ever he shows up LOL He was doing a job in Columbus so he may not make it till tomorrow?I do have 2 multi meters one with more stuff than I know what to do with and a normal one LOL But not very good with either one LOL I guess I can't kick your butt after all the help LOL


----------



## tbone75

Now if you did try to send anyone down here to help.You just call them off! I can get this wood cut up and split!Everyone has to much to do for there selves!I got help if I need it!I would just feel much better doing it myself.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I was thinking more of a GTG so you could meet some members from your area . If they show up and you have to come up here, let me know in advance, I'll make sure my little animal of a daughter here eats her Wheaties that day:hmm3grin2orange:.


 
Oh hell no!I show up you won't know till my foot is in your arse!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Now if you did try to send anyone down here to help.You just call them off! I can get this wood cut up and split!Everyone has to much to do for there selves!I got help if I need it!I would just feel much better doing it myself.


 
Don't worry John, I told anyone who wanted to meet you to send you a pm. I left it up to you, I wouldn't give your address out without permission. That's just asking for stomping.


----------



## tbone75

I would like to meet any of the guys on here.But not to do my work!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Oh hell no!I show up you won't know till my foot is in your arse!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I wouldn't give any warning either. I'm scared to death of my little girl, she's crazy.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Don't worry John, I told anyone who wanted to meet you to send you a pm. I left it up to you, I wouldn't give your address out without permission. That's just asking for stomping.


 
OK thats not so bad LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I would like to meet any of the guys on here.But not to do my work!


 
Since when is running saws work to anyone on this site? I try to find at least a couple of excuses a week to run a saw.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I wouldn't give any warning either. I'm scared to death of my little girl, she's crazy.


 
Sounds like a great kid :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Since when is running saws work to anyone on this site? I try to find at least a couple of excuses a week to run a saw.


 
You may have a point there LOL But its still my work!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a great kid :hmm3grin2orange:


 
She is. That little girl hits the ground running and falls over at night when she's had enough. There is no in between. Cliff and I have been on the phone a few times when my kids are around and I'm sure he can tell you about the background noise. BTW that thing that I have for you here is a C-9 I have to tear apart and see if the cylinder is good, it feels alright when I pull on the recoil but you know that won't give the whole story. Hopefully it cools down here soon so I can get out in my shop and work. I do not deal well with heat I am a cold weather guy.


----------



## tbone75

Jim you think your wife would want these mac 320s I have plus parts?I would like to get them out of my way LOL I would be happy to send them to you?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> She is. That little girl hits the ground running and falls over at night when she's had enough. There is no in between. Cliff and I have been on the phone a few times when my kids are around and I'm sure he can tell you about the background noise. BTW that thing that I have for you here is a C-9 I have to tear apart and see if the cylinder is good, it feels alright when I pull on the recoil but you know that won't give the whole story. Hopefully it cools down here soon so I can get out in my shop and work. I do not deal well with heat I am a cold weather guy.


 
I would like that! Its a huge heavy saw but I just like the old thing LOL Not something I want to use much.


----------



## tbone75

What happen to Jerry & Ron? HUSKYS ROCK


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You may have a point there LOL But its still my work!


 
I know what you mean when it's your own work. The way I look at it John is I try to do my best to help anyone out that I can. I can't ever say no to anyone who asks. It's not easy at times. I never ask for help but it is nice to know it's there to help the work go faster. If you have the chance to run some saws and meet some other members on here it would be a fun day I bet. I hope to meet a few members from my neck of the woods sometime.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim you think your wife would want these mac 320s I have plus parts?I would like to get them out of my way LOL I would be happy to send them to you?


 
Let me get that C-9 out to you first, you have already sent me a part and I wouldn't feel right taking more until I have returned the favor. 

Huskys suck.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Let me get that C-9 out to you first, you have already sent me a part and I wouldn't feel right taking more until I have returned the favor.
> 
> Huskys suck.


 
Aint got nothing to do with that?I want rid of them LOL Your wife is the only one I know of who might take them LOL Hell the even both run.Not great but do run LOL Carbs need rebuilt.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Aint got nothing to do with that?I want rid of them LOL Your wife is the only one I know of who might take them LOL Hell the even both run.Not great but do run LOL Carbs need rebuilt.


 
She'll buy them off of you then, no other way around it. You ought to see how fast she can tear one of them little snots down. She knows more about them than I ever want to know. I taught her how to test out the condensers and coils with a multi meter and she does pretty good. The only time she needs my help on them is when she can't get a screw or nut loose on them. She has my shop looking like a yellow tornado went through it, drives me nuts.


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff I see you down there lurking, pop in any time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am just hanging around, been reading all the posts this evening and trying to answer all my PM`s that keep building up daily..LOL
I just sit back and watch John and Jim banter about getting the wood cut up, I have flown in before to help build houses,bridges, camps and cut wood,run and repair saws etc,..that is not considered work to me, just having a good time is all it is.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> She'll buy them off of you then, no other way around it. You ought to see how fast she can tear one of them little snots down. She knows more about them than I ever want to know. I taught her how to test out the condensers and coils with a multi meter and she does pretty good. The only time she needs my help on them is when she can't get a screw or nut loose on them. She has my shop looking like a yellow tornado went through it, drives me nuts.


 
I don't want to sell them LOL But I will send them out soon LOL You may have something I need one of these days?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Jerry we've been in the high 90s the last 5-6 days....Portland hit 100 yesterday.....last time it did that was 1975...102 one day 103 the next.......I was living down there then...man it was hot. Spent the day on the boat today until around 6PM...cool running offshore..about 72 into a SW wind...lot of sun but the temp was bearable..not like yesterday....took on $110.00 worth of fuel...worth every penny!!!!


 
Good place to be when its that hot and humid. It was actually too cool here today to go boating, fog was thick also.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am just hanging around, been reading all the posts this evening and trying to answer all my PM`s that keep building up daily..LOL
> I just sit back and watch John and Jim banter about getting the wood cut up, I have flown in before to help build houses,bridges, camps and cut wood,run and repair saws etc,..that is not considered work to me, just having a good time is all it is.


 
You better not fly in here LOL As much as I would like to meet up with you.I don't have all the trees drug up out of the woods yet or dropped yet!I got a nice pile of logs laying up by my house right now i brought up last year.Found some more the came down in the last few storms too.I wouldn't feel so bad about help if I had everything ready to cut.If it rains I can't get to the trees that need brought up.My place is all hill side!2 or 3 guys could have it all cut up in a day I think?I got plenty of time before the snow flys LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am just hanging around, been reading all the posts this evening and trying to answer all my PM`s that keep building up daily..LOL
> I just sit back and watch John and Jim banter about getting the wood cut up, I have flown in before to help build houses,bridges, camps and cut wood,run and repair saws etc,..that is not considered work to me, just having a good time is all it is.


 
That's what I have been trying tell Mr. Pridey-pants.


----------



## pioneerguy600

To some it it is considered work, something to be avoided or shunned,..not for me, ..I can`t find enough reasons to run my saws. All I got to run for saws today were the cut off saw and the metal chop saw to cut up pieces for my welding project, used the mig for todays job.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That's what I have been trying tell Mr. Pridey-pants.


 
I think your talking about me!:check::sword::fart:oke::rant::beat_shot::beat_plaster::


----------



## tbone75

I like running my saws too!Just a little hard to do right now LOL But I will be better soon!Plus I enjoy working on them!And I got lots to work on right now LOL Tore apart 2 today.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> To some it it is considered work, something to be avoided or shunned,..not for me, ..I can`t find enough reasons to run my saws. All I got to run for saws today were the cut off saw and the metal chop saw to cut up pieces for my welding project, used the mig for todays job.


 
I'm with you Jerry. I have to run one at least once or twice week to feel happy. I am not sure what it is about them that does it for me, I think it is a mix of the machine and the smell of the chips. I love the woods and a I like the work. It's how I keep in shape in between hunting seasons and it's how I stay connected to the woods as strange as it sounds.


----------



## tbone75

Got a question for Jerry Pioneer guru LOL What color is the pioneer yellow called?I want something close to what it was.I am also a slight bit color blind LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I'm with you Jerry. I have to run one at least once or twice week to feel happy. I am not sure what it is about them that does it for me, I think it is a mix of the machine and the smell of the chips. I love the woods and a I like the work. It's how I keep in shape in between hunting seasons and it's how I stay connected to the woods as strange as it sounds.


 
Not strange at all Jim.Its getting in tune with nature.


----------



## tbone75

You guys know them HUSKYS ROCK ! otstir:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You guys know them HUSKYS ROCK ! otstir:


 
I think the lack of AC is messing with your mind. You need a Dolmar, or a Stihl if you can't find a Dolmar.

Go Dolmar!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a question for Jerry Pioneer guru LOL What color is the pioneer yellow called?I want something close to what it was.I am also a slight bit color blind LOL


 
Pioneer did not use one color of paint for all its saws. Actually even the same series of saws recieved different shades of yellow/green during production runs. I have many saws and they vary in shades. What I do is take a part of the saw in to my paint supplier and they scan it with a specialized scan tool, they can match the paint real close to the original.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys know them HUSKYS ROCK ! otstir:


 
Well,..they work like a rock!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pioneer did not use one color of paint for all its saws. Actually even the same series of saws recieved different shades of yellow/green during production runs. I have many saws and they vary in shades. What I do is take a part of the saw in to my paint supplier and they scan it with a specialized scan tool, they can match the paint real close to the original.


 
Thats what I will do then.Thanks Jerry


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I think the lack of AC is messing with your mind. You need a Dolmar, or a Stihl if you can't find a Dolmar.
> 
> Go Dolmar!!!


 
No A/C sucks! Its still 80 in the house!Trying to storm right now.Wish it would hurry up so it will cool down for a bit! I got many different brands of saws LOL But no Dolmars yet! Huskys still rock LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Huskies suck!! They sink like rocks and make good boat anchors.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Huskies suck!! They sink like rocks and make good boat anchors.


 
Fish wouldn't stink if Huskys didn't swim.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Huskies suck!! They sink like rocks and make good boat anchors.


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Whers Ron when I need him?You guys are ganging up on me


----------



## tbone75

I tore apart a poulan pro something today.Who ever had it torked down the bar nuts so hard they pulled the studs almost out!I had to cut them off with a die grinder to get the bar off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Fish don`t stink.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I tore apart a poulan pro something today.Who ever had it torked down the bar nuts so hard they pulled the studs almost out!I had to cut them off with a die grinder to get the bar off.


 
The nerve of some people.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The nerve of some people.


 
I don't know how they did that?The rest of the saw looks like new.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fish don`t stink.


 
Leave them in the sun to long they do :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Most protein rich foods left out in the sun will stink.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Most protein rich foods left out in the sun will stink.


 
Put me in the sun very long I stink :hmm3grin2orange: Thats what my wife told me?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, got a long road trip tomorrow. Have a good one guys.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, got a long road trip tomorrow. Have a good one guys.


 
Nite Jerry I know you will be dreaming about HUSKYS LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> nite jerry i know you will be dreaming about huskys lol


 
not!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, beautiful day here again, bright sunshine and it won`t get too hot today, maybe 70 tops. Got to get on the road so you all have a good day.


----------



## sefh3

Good Morning All,
Jerry have a safe trip. I didn't get on last night, we actually had a storm come through here. We are really low on the rain fall as of right now. We could use a few all night soakers.

Ron,
Those aren't no girly saws. She was watching TV the night before and comes running out DAD I just seen a chainsaw in the movie I'm watching,,, Oh yeah, what kind was it,,,, Well Dad it's orange and white so it has to be a Stihl.... that's my girl..... sure enough I watched the movie and a guy was using an 066.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning.Had a nasty storm last night and more possible today.But it did cool down a little.You guys have a great day!!


----------



## sefh3

Hopefully you get that AC fixed. I'm heading off to the local fair. Tractor pulls there tonight. Gotta love the sound and smell of those tractors.


----------



## jimdad07

Installing central air for someone up the road on the side today, going way too easy so far. This is the first mobile home I have ever put AC in that was set up perfect for it. Just stopped home to get a bite to eat. Catch you guys later.


----------



## sefh3

Mobile homes are nice to work on because they sit up so high on block or wheels. I helped install one a few years ago in a friends home. Once you get the skirting off, there is tons of room to work with. Good luck on the rest of the install.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey John, I have some pictures for you in alittle. I cant fit both of those chunks of wood in the box so it has to be one or the other :msp_sad:
But I also put some nice parts for the saw im sending you


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey John, which of these blocks of wood did you want?


----------



## tbone75

Jacob you know I want both of them!Can you find another box to put the wood in?I will give you something to send it.


----------



## tbone75

Been working on this A/C unit all day!Got another cap to try.Didn't work!So must be the fan?Can't get the X-BIL.Hes working on another unit up in Columbus again today.So went over to my FILs and took the fan out of his old unit LOL But it has 2 wires where mine has 3.So I just used the cap out of his and put it in mine.I GOT AIR!!!! But now I aint so sure its working right?Didn't seem to be blowing enough air out the top?Seems the motor runs the other direction?So I tryed switching wires around.Nope still goes the same way.So now I flipped the fan blade over.Seems to put out more air?But the outside of the unit seems to a little warm?Help Jim!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

OK you slackers lets get going here!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Those are some nice burls you have there Jacob,..I am with John,..get a bigger box and stuff both them beauties inside.


----------



## tbone75

Wheres Jim at tonight? I got some questions for the A/C guy


----------



## roncoinc

Another beutifull day in paradise 

went out fishing today and came home with some flounder fillets and this bad girl barely fit in the fridge ..






that was the biggest i brot home with the next one 5 lbs and then eight more from 3 lbs to 2 1/2 lbs.
so about 35 lbs of lobster..also some good sized crabs.






Better get here early john it will take us all day to eat these !!! 
pick up cliff on the way,he can help eat em too !!


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of slackers tonight! So far the A/C is still working? Now just waiting on a storm to hit.Looks like a big slow moving one headed at me again tonight.Had a lot of rain last night.Washed a bunch of gravel out.Nice ruts in the drive way now :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Another beutifull day in paradise
> 
> went out fishing today and came home with some flounder fillets and this bad girl barely fit in the fridge ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was the biggest i brot home with the next one 5 lbs and then eight more from 3 lbs to 2 1/2 lbs.
> so about 35 lbs of lobster..also some good sized crabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better get here early john it will take us all day to eat these !!!
> pick up cliff on the way,he can help eat em too !!


 
Dam Ron thats a nice days catch! I wish I could come up there and help you eat all that LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Been working on this A/C unit all day!Got another cap to try.Didn't work!So must be the fan?Can't get the X-BIL.Hes working on another unit up in Columbus again today.So went over to my FILs and took the fan out of his old unit LOL But it has 2 wires where mine has 3.So I just used the cap out of his and put it in mine.I GOT AIR!!!! But now I aint so sure its working right?Didn't seem to be blowing enough air out the top?Seems the motor runs the other direction?So I tryed switching wires around.Nope still goes the same way.So now I flipped the fan blade over.Seems to put out more air?But the outside of the unit seems to a little warm?Help Jim!! LOL


 
You can switch the cap if you left the old one to run the compressor. It sounds like the new motor is the wrong rotation. The bad part of single phase motors is that most of them you can't switch the rotation on by swapping wires, you can do that on 3 phase motors though. The fan blade should be scooping the air out from under it, if that makes any sense, the blade should be pitched down in which ever direction it is turning. If you run it too long in the wrong direction and don't remove the heat from the coils, you could burn that compressor up. I'll be back in a little bit guys, have head out to the shop for a little bit and look a couple of saws over.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You can switch the cap if you left the old one to run the compressor. It sounds like the new motor is the wrong rotation. The bad part of single phase motors is that most of them you can't switch the rotation on by swapping wires, you can do that on 3 phase motors though. The fan blade should be scooping the air out from under it, if that makes any sense, the blade should be pitched down in which ever direction it is turning. If you run it too long in the wrong direction and don't remove the heat from the coils, you could burn that compressor up. I'll be back in a little bit guys, have head out to the shop for a little bit and look a couple of saws over.


 
The top of the unit feels hotter than I think it should?I feel a lot of heat coming off the sides of it?I feel some air coming up out of the thing but don't know for sure if its right?


----------



## tbone75

I got you on how the fan should pull air up out of it.I think I will just shut it off for the night.Look at it again tomorrow.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey John, Ok thats what ill do, Ill find a bigger box and put all the stuff in


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey John, Ok thats what ill do, Ill find a bigger box and put all the stuff in


 
Thanks Jacob! That makes me very happy


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jacob! That makes me very happy


 
Heheh Thats my job


----------



## jimdad07

I'm back before I hit the sack. Braves game on right now I have been watching, never even made it out to the shop. John if you are still having problems with it in the morning, give a shout, I think I sent my number at one time. I will be more than happy to walk you through fixing it if you want. Have a good night guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, thought I would post tokeep the thread from dropping off the page, don`t have to go to work early this morning. Got some shop work to do first, a little custom sheetmetal bending to make up some heating ductwork. Its off to the shop for now.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.As soon as I can get my body to move I will work on the A/C some more LOL That fan is running bassackerds for sure!If that wasen't enough for the day.My truck isn't running right again!Nephew thinks the coil pack is bad.Hes picking one up today for me.If we get it running before the PO closes I will still get stuff shipped out.If not I will tomorrow guys.I don't have wheels to go anywhere LOL


----------



## tbone75

Still waiting on my Nephew for parts for my truck and the A/C? Plus trying to keep this thread afloat :bang:


----------



## Cantdog

Sorry I been such a SLACKER the last couple of days!! Spent the whole weekend on the water. Saturday we took my nephew from Conn. and his girlfriend out on the boat for the day traveling all the way around the island....he had not been all the way around since he was 6-7 yrs old and lived on the island with his parents..(my late sister and BIL)...It was good as he most likely will never get to do that again...he's only 50 and has had several heart attacks and could hardly get out of the boat at the float. We had a good time...had a cooler of food and beverages..went slow and enjoyed the scenery. Got back on land around 6 PM was slightly cooler.

Sunday we went back on the water. Fueled up AGAIN...$200.00....and went from the island where we keep the boat all the way back up the bay to the town where we live (about 25 miles) as a friend of ours passed away last winter and they had a service at the yatch club where he worked and raced sailboats on the international level. After, there was a floatilla and his brother motored "Rustys" sailboat, the "Willowa" around all the vessels hove to with a bagpiper on the bowsprit. Round and round they motored until they hoisted the sail and jib into the light but steady breeze, heeled over and committed Rustys ashes to the deep in the bay he loved/worked/raced in his to short time here....from his own vessel...it was as good as it gets....

Then we had an awsome run back down the bay going over by another fairly large island that my multi billionaire clients on MDI just purchased the other half of...the half with the houses and docks on it. I think it looks like it needs some repairs!! LOLOL!!!! As I have said before "money doesn't buy you happiness....but it sure makes being miserable much much more tolerable"!!!! Beautiful run back into Stonnington Harbor...flat calm..making cruising speed 28 knots and hardly leaving a wake.....I like it like that!!!!


P.S. Stihls Suck.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

No Stihl has ever sucked!!

You had a good weekend on the water, always cooler out there. We need to start wearing our long sleeved shirts up here, staying nice and cool for working and sleeping. Must go get my evening meal now but will check in later.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No Stihl has ever sucked!!
> 
> You had a good weekend on the water, always cooler out there. We need to start wearing our long sleeved shirts up here, staying nice and cool for working and sleeping. Must go get my evening meal now but will check in later.



LOL!!! Later....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well the shop is nearly Husky free,..have I said Huskies suck,..well they still do. I put a new top end on the 254 that belongs to a young friend of mine, it ran one hour and the coil went South.
Suck,..suck,..suck!!


----------



## barneyrb

Where has Cliff been lately? Is he still active on here?


----------



## jimdad07

barneyrb said:


> Where has Cliff been lately? Is he still active on here?


 
He lurks now and again but doesn't post much any more. I think the heat is getting him pretty down this year. I bet when it cools off he will feel more like himself.

I finally got the tracks for the carriage rollers mounted tonight. Hope to try that sucker out by the weekend or early next week.


----------



## tbone75

Put another fan motor on the A/C a little bit ago.It works right this time LOL House is starting to cool down :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

barneyrb said:


> Where has Cliff been lately? Is he still active on here?


 
Did he go on a canoe trip? Last I heard from him he was getting canoes ready.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Put another fan motor on the A/C a little bit ago.It works right this time LOL House is starting to cool down :msp_thumbsup:


 
That`s great John,,we could use some heat up here...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Put another fan motor on the A/C a little bit ago.It works right this time LOL House is starting to cool down :msp_thumbsup:


 
Good job John, I hope you enjoy that central AC. I might finally get an A-coil for my furnace here next week out of a unit that is being converted to 410a. All I'll need next is a condensing unit.


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry you don't want that stinkin heat. Today was nice in the low to mid 70's all day with a good dose of rain we have been needing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry you don't want that stinkin heat. Today was nice in the low to mid 70's all day with a good dose of rain we have been needing.


 
A little would be nice,..don`t want it all...LOL.
Will be nice to see that mill working.


----------



## roncoinc

WHAH !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
it's to COLD now !!!!!
only 60 deg out ! time to start woodstove ...
i like it warm,hope it get nice like 90 again soon 
still eating buggs,,BURP ! will have to start freezing it tomorrow..
steady lobster diet for two days now  another day or two i can handle tho.
lobster quiche for breakfast,lobster rolls for lunch,,steamed lobster for supper.. SUMERTIME !!
time for another glass of ice water with lemon,, sure is boring being a tea totaller now..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> WHAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> it's to COLD now !!!!!
> only 60 deg out ! time to start woodstove ...
> i like it warm,hope it get nice like 90 again soon
> still eating buggs,,BURP ! will have to start freezing it tomorrow..
> steady lobster diet for two days now  another day or two i can handle tho.
> lobster quiche for breakfast,lobster rolls for lunch,,steamed lobster for supper.. SUMERTIME !!
> time for another glass of ice water with lemon,, sure is boring being a tea totaller now..


 
Cool here also Ron,..may have to start a fire...LOL
Kinda sick of sea bugs myself,..need a break from them for a while.Too much of a good thing.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s great John,,we could use some heat up here...LOL


 
I would be happy to give you 20 deg. of it LOL


----------



## sefh3

Ron good for you to drink the lemon/water. It's hard to do it. I have tried quiting smoking many times but still haven't been able to do it. It's all about will power and lack it. 

John, glad the ac is working. Now if you could talk to the rain gods, we sure do need some. 2-3 nights all night rain would be great.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would be happy to give you 20 deg. of it LOL


 
That would be nice but hard to transport. Post office would likely loose it....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be nice but hard to transport. Post office would likely loose it....LOL


 
They are very good at loosing things LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They are very good at loosing things LOL


 
You know it...LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Ron good for you to drink the lemon/water. It's hard to do it. I have tried quiting smoking many times but still haven't been able to do it. It's all about will power and lack it.
> 
> John, glad the ac is working. Now if you could talk to the rain gods, we sure do need some. 2-3 nights all night rain would be great.


 
We had some rain the last 3 days.Not a good soaking rain.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WHAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> it's to COLD now !!!!!
> only 60 deg out ! time to start woodstove ...
> i like it warm,hope it get nice like 90 again soon
> still eating buggs,,BURP ! will have to start freezing it tomorrow..
> steady lobster diet for two days now  another day or two i can handle tho.
> lobster quiche for breakfast,lobster rolls for lunch,,steamed lobster for supper.. SUMERTIME !!
> time for another glass of ice water with lemon,, sure is boring being a tea totaller now..


 
Yep Ron your boring LOL But I bet you feel much better!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to slip off to bed, good night guys.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to slip off to bed, good night guys.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, not a bad day shaping up here, at least its not too hot. I see everyone else packed in early last night.


----------



## roncoinc

OH,WHAHH !!! cold again !! only 62 deg and raining lightly..
rain good for the garden tho 

Scott,no problem,quitting is easy,,staying quit is the hard part !!
26 days now without a smoke.
i did have a beer last thursday,,that made four this month but it was SO hot out !

John,boring and dont feel any different at all..
this was not intended to be a permanent thing.
every once in awhile the old body needs a purging or cleaning out..
i even slowed way down on the coffee intake..
changed diet and eating habits,now eat five times a day a little at a time so the body gets a steady supply and gets to use it all.
I think Jerry knows about cleansing ??? prob does a diff way than me but end result is what matters..
when i get to the date i set i will see if i want to continue or indulge again 


Jerry,,the state of NH has a state law that prisoners cannot be fed lobster more then THREE times in one calander week.
Used to have a prison on an island on the coast..building is a historical thing now,Jim has seen it.. they would go out and pick up buggs for prison food  was not good stuff then and WAY to much of it ..


----------



## roncoinc

Storage trailer coming along very well,more work than i anticipated tho.
got involved in cieling support..sometimes snow load can be a factor so incorporated support into the shelve design..
all the shelves will be the same depth but lots of diff width's and heigth's.
one side of the camper has about 2 1/2 ft clearance under it so the stihl's will have storage also


----------



## pioneerguy600

A cleanse is really good for the body, not the easiest thing to carry out though as the body gets used to having too many treats. The last one I did this past spring was the harshest one I have done to date. I think it did a lot of good as I now feel so much better, I changed my diet and eating habits also . I can say that I feel the power coming back into my muscles again, for a while there I was feeling weakened and just attributed it to old age...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Storage trailer coming along very well,more work than i anticipated tho.
> got involved in cieling support..sometimes snow load can be a factor so incorporated support into the shelve design..
> all the shelves will be the same depth but lots of diff width's and heigth's.
> one side of the camper has about 2 1/2 ft clearance under it so the stihl's will have storage also


 
Is the slope on thne shelves meant for drainage of the oil leaked from the Huskies?


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All....Cool and gray here....some much needed rain overnight.....T-Storms this afternoon perhaps....Man it's good to have that heat gone for a while!!!

Good work Ron...a lot of work rehabing an old trailer...usually not a lot to work with.

That's a Stihl shelf I believe Jerry......I think it's that "slippery slope" that Randy Mac speaks often of....LOL

Off to the shop for me...another day of working that clear doug fir....doing the mortise and tennon joinery on the two stair landings today......it's fun working big timber when you have the right tools...


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is the slope on thne shelves meant for drainage of the oil leaked from the Huskies?


 
I think Brian was standing with one foot on a piece of scrap when he put on that last horizontal piece,threw off his accu eye  1/2 inch off and not worth unscrewing !!


----------



## tbone75

Storage trailer is looking good Ron.Like you said quiting smoking is easy.Staying that way is the problem!I keep trying but still haven't made it :msp_mad: Made it 4 months once?You would think after that long it would be easy?Not for me I guess.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning All....Cool and gray here....some much needed rain overnight.....T-Storms this afternoon perhaps....Man it's good to have that heat gone for a while!!!
> 
> Good work Ron...a lot of work rehabing an old trailer...usually not a lot to work with.
> 
> That's a Stihl shelf I believe Jerry......I think it's that "slippery slope" that Randy Mac speaks often of....LOL
> 
> Off to the shop for me...another day of working that clear doug fir....doing the mortise and tennon joinery on the two stair landings today......it's fun working big timber when you have the right tools...


 
Having the right tools makes everything so much better!Seems to always be my problem never the right tool. LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Storage trailer is looking good Ron.Like you said quiting smoking is easy.Staying that way is the problem!I keep trying but still haven't made it :msp_mad: Made it 4 months once?You would think after that long it would be easy?Not for me I guess.


 
Been there, done that. I went 3 months and didn't have a problem staying quit. One morning work up and saw the wife's pack on the counter and lit one. Why don't know. It's a hell of a lot harder than people think. Good for you Ron. I can't rep you but you deserve it.


----------



## tbone75

My problem is always trying everything and never get great at doing any of it LOL Jack of all trades master of NONE LOL Did get some good news from the X-BIL hes cleaning out a fence row.Wanted to know if I want the wood!DUH!! Cut and delivered free!All I got to do is split it!But some of its 4 ft. across LOL I know how to fix that.Got a nice big saw just for that if I ever get it sent out?LOL No problem it will be there till next year.He also has a 4x4 tractor with a backhoe he going to let me use to put my culvert back in my little creek.12' reach should be just great for that.At least some things are looking up for me.Now if the Dr. can fix me back up?LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jim has a 35# box headed his way :hmm3grin2orange: Took me all day to get that much crap in there :hmm3grin2orange: Man does it stink!! No Jerry it aint no HUSKYS  It smells way to bad!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Jim has a 35# box headed his way :hmm3grin2orange: Took me all day to get that much crap in there :hmm3grin2orange: Man does it stink!! No Jerry it aint no HUSKYS  It smells way to bad!


 
Man that takes alot of mini macs to equal 35#!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

That mail lady gave a very mean look today!The last 2 days I have made her do a little work :hmm3grin2orange: Can't expect much out of ???? !! If you know what I mean LOL Way more man than I am!! And ugly!! Bad as a mud fence in a rain storm! Wern't no ugly stick hit her it was the whole dang tree!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

35 lbs of Mini Mac and Homelite parts would just about equal on open sewer in the hot sun.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That mail lady gave a very mean look today!The last 2 days I have made her do a little work :hmm3grin2orange: Can't expect much out of ???? !! If you know what I mean LOL Way more man than I am!! And ugly!! Bad as a mud fence in a rain storm! Wern't no ugly stick hit her it was the whole dang tree!!


 
That will keep you away from that establishment , only use it when absolutely necessary....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Been there, done that. I went 3 months and didn't have a problem staying quit. One morning work up and saw the wife's pack on the counter and lit one. Why don't know. It's a hell of a lot harder than people think. Good for you Ron. I can't rep you but you deserve it.


 
Dont get to excited Scott,,this was started and planned on being only a temporary thing..
quitting smoking AND drinking both at the same time aint easy i can tell you.
Thats what i wanted,to see IF i could do it for a set ampount of time,see how i felt and decide from there what to do.


----------



## roncoinc

Time to start moving into the storage trailer..
last shelves went up today..
used THREE bundles of 12ft strapping on the shelves !! thats 360 feet..
I had all the 4x2's and the plywood was free used..so the strapping was the only wood i had to buy.
clean out all non saw related stuff out of the shop trailer and make more room in there !!


----------



## jimdad07

Sorry guys, I keep losing my internet connection up here. Just got it back up and running here and doesn't Mary need to get on here and take care of her stuff?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time to start moving into the storage trailer..
> last shelves went up today..
> used THREE bundles of 12ft strapping on the shelves !! thats 360 feet..
> I had all the 4x2's and the plywood was free used..so the strapping was the only wood i had to buy.
> clean out all non saw related stuff out of the shop trailer and make more room in there !!


 
Looks ready to fill up Ron?Did you start looking for another one yet?LOL That will be full so fast you know you need more LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Sorry guys, I keep losing my internet connection up here. Just got it back up and running here and doesn't Mary need to get on here and take care of her stuff?


 
Wow such nasty names you called me :hmm3grin2orange: Gotcha :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Evening all.
Just getting in from outside. My son was riding his bike with trainings wheels on. I decided tonight he needing to try without. Well, I spent 2 hours of watching him as he took right off without his training wheels and didn't want to come in. What an achievment for him. 

Ron,
It shoulds like your on the right track with quitting. Keep us posted.


----------



## tbone75

OK you slackers!Where did everyone go?


----------



## jimdad07

Nice work Scott on the bike riding. John, Mary says thank you. We have been looking at land from northern Maine all the way to Colorado. Been talking for a long time about packing it up and moving to a nice big wooded property somewhere out of NY and away from this military base that is starting to bring a lot of drugs and crime with the people who follow the bases around. Three more murders this weekend less than 35 miles away, I wish I could say that was a rare thing but it is not anymore. I know there are problems every where you go, but I am getting to a point where I don't want my kids to grow up around that all the time. Been taking some serious looks at some large tracts up in northern Vermont, which would allow me to work for the same company I do now with a little bit of a pay hike due to a different local union up there. I talked to my boss today and he said I can transfer with no problems. The move may never happen, it is all hinging on her family who she will not move without them going. Her parents want to move as well but their parents are all in their 80's and they don't want to leave them. My wife's father can also transfer up that way with the company he works for. You never know. There will be a move at some point, it is just a matter of time.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Nice work Scott on the bike riding. John, Mary says thank you. We have been looking at land from northern Maine all the way to Colorado. Been talking for a long time about packing it up and moving to a nice big wooded property somewhere out of NY and away from this military base that is starting to bring a lot of drugs and crime with the people who follow the bases around. Three more murders this weekend less than 35 miles away, I wish I could say that was a rare thing but it is not anymore. I know there are problems every where you go, but I am getting to a point where I don't want my kids to grow up around that all the time. Been taking some serious looks at some large tracts up in northern Vermont, which would allow me to work for the same company I do now with a little bit of a pay hike due to a different local union up there. I talked to my boss today and he said I can transfer with no problems. The move may never happen, it is all hinging on her family who she will not move without them going. Her parents want to move as well but their parents are all in their 80's and they don't want to leave them. My wife's father can also transfer up that way with the company he works for. You never know. There will be a move at some point, it is just a matter of time.


 
Can't blame you for wanting out there Jim!Its not to bad where I live for now at least?Good luck to you when you move.Its a little hard to deal with at first.But you get over that soon enough.And tell Mary she is very welcome!Glad to get more room here LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Can't blame you for wanting out there Jim!Its not to bad where I live for now at least?Good luck to you when you move.Its a little hard to deal with at first.But you get over that soon enough.And tell Mary she is very welcome!Glad to get more room here LOL


 
I love the property we live on and I love the hunting and fishing where I live, but like I said, it's the drugs and the hard core crime that has been getting worse since the last expansion of the base up here in the last four years. We will see what happens. That said, you folks have a good night.


----------



## roncoinc

Still cool here in the morning,under 60 deg but will warm up again during the week.
small job this morning,then move stuff


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...Cool here as well this morning but the clouds are headed for Jerry's side of the boarder and the sun is out!


----------



## tbone75

Nice day here so far?Working on my truck and the OLs car today.Found a air flow sensor for that kia.Going to try that and see if it will run better?Took the coil pack off my wrecked truck to see if that will work on my other truck?Different yrs and motor so not likely it will work.Nephew couldn't find me one at the junk yard.Hate to spend 80 bucks on a new one.I am a cheap ass LOL


----------



## sefh3

Beautiful day here as well. Kids are at VBS so I'm killing time waiting for them to get back. 

John,
I hope the coil pack works out for you. I try to go used before new on those. Its hard to dianose those issues. My luck I would buy a new one and that wouldn't be the problem.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey John cleaned out my PM box. Thanks for telling me


----------



## zogger

*OMGWTHBBQ!!!11 Lookout, stand back, it could get ugly, here comes an S*

Quick, dump a bucket of ''''''''''''s all over the forum, there wa's an 's' s'potte'd. Oop, and an e next to a d, that's ju's't a's dangerou's!! Chains'aw Chains'aw's and the evah popular, chains'aw's', we all love'em!



their...they're...there...thare, fight that!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Beautiful day here as well. Kids are at VBS so I'm killing time waiting for them to get back.
> 
> John,
> I hope the coil pack works out for you. I try to go used before new on those. Its hard to dianose those issues. My luck I would buy a new one and that wouldn't be the problem.


 
Got the Kia running good. The coil off the newer truck doesen't work  Called the scrap yards around here.No luck  I guess it can be tested to see if the coil is good.Just have to find out how to do it?A little searching should fix that LOL I have the testers!


----------



## tbone75

New coil didn't fix my truck :msp_cursing: Tested the old one didn't read what it should?Must be me and the tester didn't read it right :msp_cursing: Now I need one of my Nephews to look at it.They are much better with this newer stuff than me.Give me a old car and I can fix anything on it.Not this crap :angrysoapbox: Guess I will go mow grass.My never ending summer job LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey John, Hope you get that truck running of yours  
All the elctric crap on em anymore doesnt' help at all :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey John, Hope you get that truck running of yours
> All the elctric crap on em anymore doesnt' help at all :msp_razz:


 
That crap is such a PIA ! if you don't have the right tools you just can't fix it easy.Just got to guess and swap parts till it runs LOL


----------



## tbone75

zogger said:


> Quick, dump a bucket of ''''''''''''s all over the forum, there wa's an 's' s'potte'd. Oop, and an e next to a d, that's ju's't a's dangerou's!! Chains'aw Chains'aw's and the evah popular, chains'aw's', we all love'em!
> 
> 
> 
> their...they're...there...thare, fight that!


 
I am a little slow LOL and very


----------



## tbone75

Had some good luck today.Got the 017 running!And the parts Scott sent me showed up for the other one!Now soon as the new piston shows up I will have the other one ready to gne for me and one for the owner LOL The 017 is much better to work on than a 210 POS! Its not to bad for a little Stihl.Now I need a B&C for it.A 12" should be about right.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> .Now I need a B&C for it.A 12" should be about right.


 
I was eyeing up a 8" bar for a 346 , I might be able to keep up !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I was eyeing up a 8" bar for a 346 , I might be able to keep up !


 
An 8 inch might give it a fighting chance if the chain is razor sharp...LOL


----------



## caleath

I just got a box in the mail today...it sure made me smile. Thanks Tbone.


----------



## pioneerguy600

So,..when do we find out what was in the box?


----------



## jimdad07

Holy $#%^!!!!! Cliff just posted.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I just got a box in the mail today...it sure made me smile. Thanks Tbone.


 
The color is a little different.But I liked it?Now get busy with it LOL


----------



## jimdad07

How are you doing Cliff? Has your sanity returned yet?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Holy $#%^!!!!! Cliff just posted.


 
I made him do it


----------



## caleath

Sanity no...still so dang hot here. It was 103 today and supposed to be in the 105-106 this weekend. 

I am looking forward to the canoe trip, water is very cold in that river. The record for this area is 42 days straight over 100 degrees. I think we might break that this year.


I will be better when it gets cooler.


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> So,..when do we find out what was in the box?


 
hummm not sure. I need to take some pictures I guess.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> hummm not sure. I need to take some pictures I guess.


 
opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Sanity no...still so dang hot here. It was 103 today and supposed to be in the 105-106 this weekend.
> 
> I am looking forward to the canoe trip, water is very cold in that river. The record for this area is 42 days straight over 100 degrees. I think we might break that this year.
> 
> 
> I will be better when it gets cooler.


 
If it ever cools off you may feel different about your saws?If not thats your choice.Just stop by some and BS with us :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> opcorn:


 
May have to shame him into it Jerry :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May have to shame him into it Jerry :hmm3grin2orange:


 
So,..what color is it?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was eyeing up a 8" bar for a 346 , I might be able to keep up !


 
Want to trade?I like Huskys LOL Don't much care for little Stihls LOL


----------



## caleath

pioneerguy600 said:


> So,..what color is it?


 
Rose colored and wood too....making you guys wait.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Rose colored and wood too....making you guys wait.


 
I can handle that.


----------



## jimdad07

I bet it is nice. Next thing Cliff will be doing is asking people if they want to touch it:hmm3grin2orange: Only two more months to deer season as of today:msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I bet it is nice. Next thing Cliff will be doing is asking people if they want to touch it:hmm3grin2orange: Only two more months to deer season as of today:msp_w00t:


 
You gotta wait two months for venison ??
i'm putting my order in this week.
when one is available i go pick it up.
the cops dont like it when i get fussy.
has to be before 10 at night or after 8 in the morning,and it has to be small and not broadsided or all smashed up  i try to pickup two a year..
turkey season open now,in MY yard anyway


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I bet it is nice. Next thing Cliff will be doing is asking people if they want to touch it:hmm3grin2orange: Only two more months to deer season as of today:msp_w00t:


 


If its a knife, I would touch it.....LOL
I don`t shoot deer anymore, took far too many back when I did hunt but every one I shot had a tag for it and someone who could use it, it all got eaten and the hides sold.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You gotta wait two months for venison ??
> i'm putting my order in this week.
> when one is available i go pick it up.
> the cops dont like it when i get fussy.
> has to be before 10 at night or after 8 in the morning,and it has to be small and not broadsided or all smashed up  i try to pickup two a year..
> turkey season open now,in MY yard anyway


 
Turkeys in the yard LOL Seen 2 yesterday in my back yard.6 deer this morning!3 deer out there right now LOL I just don't need any right this sec. LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Rose colored and wood too....making you guys wait.


 
The wood is ebony.Did you forget something else in that box?


----------



## jimdad07

We are meat hunters here. The whole idea is to fill the freezer and live healthy. The fun of the hunting is just an added bonus. I made the mistake of picking green beans when I got home and now I am stuck cleaning them. I'll be on and off for a bit.


----------



## tbone75

The OL got me in the woods today picking blackberries again.We got almost 3 gal. before I gave out LOL So back down to the berrie patch again tomorrow afternoon.Got to get them before there gone.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> We are meat hunters here. The whole idea is to fill the freezer and live healthy. The fun of the hunting is just an added bonus. I made the mistake of picking green beans when I got home and now I am stuck cleaning them. I'll be on and off for a bit.


 
Most of my hunting is stepping out on the back deck.LOL I love to hunt but no need to leave the house!


----------



## tbone75

Hows the move going Ron?


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
I picked up a Sundiro 90cc 2 stroke 4 wheeler tonight for the kids. Anyone ever heard of one? I need a carb kit for it. There are no numbers at all on this carb. What do I expect for a Chinese aftermarket. The price was right for it. Most want $400-$700 and it picked it up for $40. I think I have some room to put some money in this one.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all,
> I picked up a Sundiro 90cc 2 stroke 4 wheeler tonight for the kids. Anyone ever heard of one? I need a carb kit for it. There are no numbers at all on this carb. What do I expect for a Chinese aftermarket. The price was right for it. Most want $400-$700 and it picked it up for $40. I think I have some room to put some money in this one.


 
Nvere heard of them?Bit its 2 stroke so can't be hard to fix LOL


----------



## jimdad07

The beans are cleaned and cut, ready for canning. That sounds like a cool little wheeler Scott. You got me swinging on the carb kit, I have seen a few of those little ones kicking around my neck of the woods, I can try to get some numbers off of one if it is the right model.


----------



## sefh3

i have never heard of these models either. It's not seized and will run with gas down the carb so it's close to running. I'll pull it off tomorrow night and give a good cleaning and try to find something on it.


----------



## jimdad07

It's about that time for me, have a good night guys.


----------



## sefh3

I'm heading in too. Nite all.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.....Out the door to work (last day this week!!) LOL!! Beautiful day here 65 and sunny!!! Stihls Stihl Suck!!!! As ever...


----------



## RiverRat2

tbone75 said:


> Most of my hunting is stepping out on the back deck.LOL I love to hunt but no need to leave the house!



I hate when that happens,,,,:msp_mellow:


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of slackers!! Fixed a weedwhacker for my brother.New gas line was all.Went berry picking again.UGH to hot for that chit!! But another 3gals. of them!Got tangled up in briars and busted my arse good!Thats going to feel good tomorrow I bet?I think I should just plant some tame thornless berries LOL I am all tore up from them briars!Starting to think that berry pie isn't worth all this?Mom is making me a berry cobbler in the next day or two.I may change my mind LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

About the same here Robin,. nice day for working, a bit of humidity but not excessive. Cools down nicely for sleeping at night.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> About the same here Robin,. nice day for working, a bit of humidity but not excessive. Cools down nicely for sleeping at night.



Yeah the last three days have been great here...but the end of last week at nearly 100 was to much. Headed to the island tomorrow for three days supposed to be great all weekend!! Summer is 2/3s over already though....sad...but fall is my favorite time of year...I had to laugh when you said you didn't hunt deer anymore Jerry....I don't either anymore....growing up the way I did on the island we had one hanging in the shed from the time it was cold enough to keep them until it became to warm to keep them. My late father and I used to gun....it was hunting I suppose but it was more like shopping and there was no real joy in it..my father had reverence for the food we aquired but he did not enjoy the kill, and we used every part we could. It would be called jacking or poaching these days, but we would take them day or night when ever they appeared and we were in need...just the way it was......not much different from the coydogs really...just different link in the food chain...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah the last three days have been great here...but the end of last week at nearly 100 was to much. Headed to the island tomorrow for three days supposed to be great all weekend!! Summer is 2/3s over already though....sad...but fall is my favorite time of year...I had to laugh when you said you didn't hunt deer anymore Jerry....I don't either anymore....growing up the way I did on the island we had one hanging in the shed from the time it was cold enough to keep them until it became to warm to keep them. My late father and I used to gun....it was hunting I suppose but it was more like shopping and there was no real joy in it..my father had reverence for the food we aquired but he did not enjoy the kill, and we used every part we could. It would be called jacking or poaching these days, but we would take them day or night when ever they appeared and we were in need...just the way it was......not much different from the coydogs really...just different link in the food chain...


 
Pretty much the same here, as you know I grew up in the woods and lived a very rural life. The gun got us most of our meat from the time I could remember. There were lots of deer, moose and rabbits in those days and many were taken as necessary to feed the family. I became very adept at finding and getting all of the forementioned animals for the larder. As I got older I took many for older friends of ours that surely could use some extra venison.They are all gone now as is my father and mother so I have no one now that would eat enough venison to make it worth shooting a deer. I could shoot a deer within 2 mins of my place, see them very often around here but just don`t have the need to do it anymore. At my fathers place he had apple trees and planted a big garden, this drew many deer to his yard, we could pop off a couple every fall right from the doorstep and did so for many years. I would have no problem with taking another deer if I had a need or use for meat but I do not currently so that is why I don`t shoot or take a deer any more. I even often took them with a homemade bow and arrows I made on the drawknife table.


----------



## tbone75

Good evening guys.Hot and humid here today!I was soaking wet picking berries today.Now I can barely move!Falling down didn't help I guess?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What a bunch of slackers!! Fixed a weedwhacker for my brother.New gas line was all.Went berry picking again.UGH to hot for that chit!! But another 3gals. of them!Got tangled up in briars and busted my arse good!Thats going to feel good tomorrow I bet?I think I should just plant some tame thornless berries LOL I am all tore up from them briars!Starting to think that berry pie isn't worth all this?Mom is making me a berry cobbler in the next day or two.I may change my mind LOL


 
Berry good John,sound like you had berry much fun today


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Berry good John,sound like you had berry much fun today


 
I don't know about the fun part?I will be picking thorns out of my hands arms and arse for the next 3 weeks! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Berry season is just approaching here, can`t wait to get out and get me some. Sorry to hear about your mis adventure with the berry patch John,. take it easy man.


----------



## tbone75

Got my feet tangled up in the briar patch and went down hard.LOL Nothing to grab but thorns LOL


----------



## tbone75

When does it get over 70 up where you live Jerry?LOL I don't want visit till it does!Next year I hope?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> When does it get over 70 up where you live Jerry?LOL I don't want visit till it does!Next year I hope?


 
It might get there by mid August, that is usually our hottest month.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It might get there by mid August, that is usually our hottest month.


 
OK sounds like thats the time of year I will be there LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah that's pertty the long and short of it. Growing up and living on the island year round our protein sources were deer, clams, crabs, lobsters, cod, sardines and the ocasional halibut. When we would go off island I would BEG for a hotdog!!! I still will eat venision.....lobsters...fish... but still don't care for clams...except for steamers as my parents never made them that way!! I remember cold Febuary afternoons my father and I would clear ice cakes from the clam flats with long poles as the tide went out so we would have a place to dig before the flats froze. I know it sounds kind of extreme but it was normal to me at the time....just the way things were...I never remember being hungry...there was always enough. The last winter we lived there...there were 7 people on island that winter....we were 3 of the 7.....just normal... I went to school every day...when there was to much snow...I would just walk or snowshoe the 3 miles to school where I was the only student. LOL!!! I sound like Abe Lincoln LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

We moved out to the settlement so that I could go to school, I only had to walk one mile each way to and from school at the two room wood frame schoolhouse. There were about 10 of us the first year with one teacher, wood stove in the middle of the room for heat and a pitcher pump on top of the well outdoors for water, wooden outhouses, one for ladies, one for the boys..


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It might get there by mid August, that is usually our hottest month.


 
I've taken 2 motorcycle trips up through Nova Scotia and on to Cape Breton...both in August...both times the weather was super all the way...except the last time (2002 I think) was hotter than hell the whole time...to hot to ride even. Mid to upper 90s every day. If you are planning to go to Nova Scotia I would vote for August as your best chance if you want the weather nice. Nova Scotia is nice year round but the weather is a lot like here...iffy and unpredictable at best. The old saying of Maine is "if you don't like the weather...wait a minute" I suspect similar paterns are present there as well!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,..same saying here about the weather, it can change in just minutes being on the coast. I have seen four seasons pass by me in one day more than once. It often rains here with the sun shining brightly.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I've taken 2 motorcycle trips up through Nova Scotia and on to Cape Breton...both in August...both times the weather was super all the way...except the last time (2002 I think) was hotter than hell the whole time...to hot to ride even. Mid to upper 90s every day. If you are planning to go to Nova Scotia I would vote for August as your best chance if you want the weather nice. Nova Scotia is nice year round but the weather is a lot like here...iffy and unpredictable at best. The old saying of Maine is "if you don't like the weather...wait a minute" I suspect similar paterns are present there as well!!


 
August it is LOL About the same in Maine I expect?Wife says she is ready to go LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..same saying here about the weather, it can change in just minutes being on the coast. I have seen four seasons pass by me in one day more than once. It often rains here with the sun shining brightly.


 
Seen the same thing here a few times LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We moved out to the settlement so that I could go to school, I only had to walk one mile each way to and from school at the two room wood frame schoolhouse. There were about 10 of us the first year with one teacher, wood stove in the middle of the room for heat and a pitcher pump on top of the well outdoors for water, wooden outhouses, one for ladies, one for the boys..



Aw you had it easy!! LOL!! You had Ladies Too???LOL!!!!

Seriously though I see kids today waiting for the bus within eyesight of the school WTF????

I only had to walk to school on snowy days, by the time it was time to go home my father would have come in from hauling traps and fire up the Mack B model with the v-plow and wing and he would pick me up at school. I would be wing man as we would plow the island roads. I whacked a guardrail post only once by not hauling the wing back (or up) in time!!! Only once... as this displeased my father...he spoke of it once...I only did it once LOL!!! I was 8 yrs old and neither of us spoke of it again!! LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

We get a fair amount of sideways rain, the cloud can be a fair distance away and the rain dropping from it gets blown sideways.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We get a fair amount of sideways rain, the cloud can be a fair distance away and the rain dropping from it gets blown sideways.


 
Seen some of that before!Always means we are in deep doodoo here LOL


----------



## tbone75

I would love to take off right now and head that way!Just can't do it LOL I want to see some of the country side up that way!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Aw you had it easy!! LOL!! You had Ladies Too???LOL!!!!
> 
> Seriously though I see kids today waiting for the bus within eyesight of the school WTF????
> 
> I only had to walk to school on snowy days, by the time it was time to go home my father would have come in from hauling traps and fire up the Mack B model with the v-plow and wing and he would pick me up at school. I would be wing man as we would plow the island roads. I whacked a guardrail post only once by not hauling the wing back (or up) in time!!! Only once... as this displeased my father...he spoke of it once...I only did it once LOL!!! I was 8 yrs old and neither of us spoke of it again!! LOL!!


 
Yea we had two girls in my class, grade primary that year. I could see our house from the school so I did have it easy, most days the road got plowed but not always in time for me to get off to school. The Mac model B was the first big truck I got to drive, B52,..shortened up to make a road tractor,..5 and 4 shift with a 250 ci straight 6 diesel. I was driving it alone by the time I was 13.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would love to take off right now and head that way!Just can't do it LOL I want to see some of the country side up that way!


 
We don`t have scenery like the Rocky Mountains but I really like our coast and have been really grateful to see it many times returning from journeys where we were out of sight of land for weeks at a time.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I would love to take off right now and head that way!Just can't do it LOL I want to see some of the country side up that way!



It'll all be right here next August too!! This is the best time to see both of these areas...when everything is lush and green...I wish I had brought the camera when we came up the bay last Sun...the veiws of Mount Desert all green and coming right up out of the bay and other smalller islands is stunning. There is a lot to see!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea we had two girls in my class, grade primary that year. I could see our house from the school so I did have it easy, most days the road got plowed but not always in time for me to get off to school. The Mac model B was the first big truck I got to drive, B52,..shortened up to make a road tractor,..5 and 4 shift with a 250 ci straight 6 diesel. I was driving it alone by the time I was 13.


 
I bought my first truck when I was 13. 63 F100 I think?6 cyl 3 on the tree LOL Used more oil than gas but it was all mine LOL I drove all over the back roads out here where I live now.


----------



## tbone75

Wife says 2 weeks is all I get for the trip LOL So won't be able to stay in one place very long?Unless I can talk her into it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got my first good truck when I was 15, bought it with my own hard earned money,..a 1964 Chevy Longhorn, four speed posi 292, that truck could go where a lot of 4X4`s got stuck. I had it for 15 years before it finally rusted out.


----------



## tbone75

I wonder whats up with Cliff?No pics yet?Hes making you guys wait LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea we had two girls in my class, grade primary that year. I could see our house from the school so I did have it easy, most days the road got plowed but not always in time for me to get off to school. The Mac model B was the first big truck I got to drive, B52,..shortened up to make a road tractor,..5 and 4 shift with a 250 ci straight 6 diesel. I was driving it alone by the time I was 13.



That would be the one...ours 7-8 yrd had a dump body but had a gas motor. Pretty old trucks... There is a roof truss company down state that has an old shortened up B model like that to pull the truss trailers but it is built on a more modern frame/brakes/turbodiesel..it's a beautiful truck... much lower than original... with a serious growl!! She's all panted up company colors...chrome wheels and stacks...on the road all the time. Real head turner!!! Pretty much a hot rod Mack...but still doing its job daily!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got my first good truck when I was 15, bought it with my own hard earned money,..a 1964 Chevy Longhorn, four speed posi 292, that truck could go where a lot of 4X4`s got stuck. I had it for 15 years before it finally rusted out.


 
My Dad had one of the he bought new.Traded it in on a 68 chevy PU to take a trip to Oregon.Went there to visit his brothers in 69.Took a 3 week trip.A week getting there stayed a week and a week getting back.Seen a lot of country on that trip!


----------



## pioneerguy600

On my trip up to Alaska I got to fire up a B52 in Watson`s Lake, it was for sale sitting just outside the local airport. It brought back a lot of memories, it was in excellent shape and had been a fire truck all of its life, just decomissioned and up for sale for $2,500.
There was a good number of them up north, some still roadworthy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My Dad had one of the he bought new.Traded it in on a 68 chevy PU to take a trip to Oregon.Went there to visit his brothers in 69.Took a 3 week trip.A week getting there stayed a week and a week getting back.Seen a lot of country on that trip!


 
That would have been a great trip, surely. I would like to drive out to Oregon from here someday but it would take me a while. I plan on flying out to BC this winter and then drive down to Cali again through Washington and Oregon to get a look at that coastline and likn my travels from Northern Alaska all the way to Mexico.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got my first good truck when I was 15, bought it with my own hard earned money,..a 1964 Chevy Longhorn, four speed posi 292, that truck could go where a lot of 4X4`s got stuck. I had it for 15 years before it finally rusted out.



I know just what you mean..I had a 69 chevy 1 ton, 10 foot dump body, 16.5 single rear wheels, 327 2V, four speed. and a detroit locker with 456 gears. Damn ugly sawmill truck but ran sweet as could be and as you said would go where some FWD rigs wouldn't.....again rust took it out....I still have it along with a solid 72 cab and doors with solid 67 front clip...if I ever get the time!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would have been a great trip, surely. I would like to drive out to Oregon from here someday but it would take me a while. I plan on flying out to BC this winter and then drive down to Cali again through Washington and Oregon to get a look at that coastline and likn my travels from Northern Alaska all the way to Mexico.


 
Sounds like a great trip!I have seen the Oregon coast.WOW thats something to see!Went up to Crater Lake too!Thats something you should see too!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I know just what you mean..I had a 69 chevy 1 ton, 10 foot dump body, 16.5 single rear wheels, 327 2V, four speed. and a detroit locker with 456 gears. Damn ugly sawmill truck but ran sweet as could be and as you said would go where some FWD rigs wouldn't.....again rust took it out....I still have it along with a solid 72 cab and doors with solid 67 front clip...if I ever get the time!!!!!


 
Stay out of that boat for a few weeks and it would be done LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a great trip!I have seen the Oregon coast.WOW thats something to see!Went up to Crater Lake too!Thats something you should see too!


 
I will try to work that into the trip, I really like the West coast and hope to see much more of it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Takes time to build a truck properly, have done a few of them from the wheels up.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Stay out of that boat for a few weeks and it would be done LOL



If I stayed out of the boat I'd just be working on saws!!!! One of my basic problems is I can see hope (a project) in a pile of junk where others just see junk!!! Besides that I NEED to combine 2 450 Ford dump body diesel trucks into one very useful no rust truck with a mere 70,000 miles...first!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Takes time to build a truck properly, have done a few of them from the wheels up.


 
It sure does to do it right.Took me and my brother 3 yrs. to do a 57 chevy.Had to cut it in half to repair it.It was hit in the rear hard!Cut the top and back half off and put another one on it.LOL We did it when things were slow in the body shop we had.All new interior too.The owner loaded it up and shipped it to Oregon LOL Wish I could find some pics of it?Just have no idea where they could be?


----------



## tbone75

I have a 2000 Ranger in the back yard right now to fix.Its been rolled.Not to bad tho!Bought it from my SIL he rolled it last winter.


----------



## tbone75

Just got that truck here 2 days ago LOL It was over at my Nephews.


----------



## Cantdog

All this reminiscing, building/rebuilding and traveling has worn me out!!! I'm down and on the side..talk to you in the AM!! (before I head for the boat LOL)


----------



## pioneerguy600

One of my early automotive builds was to help cut 2 Ford Falcon station wagons in two and then rejoin the front of one to the rear of the other to make one good car. I learned a lot from that job, the guy I was working with was a master at that sort of thing, a fellow that could and did build car bodies from sheet steel.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> All this reminiscing, building/rebuilding and traveling has worn me out!!! I'm down and on the side..talk to you in the AM!! (before I head for the boat LOL)


 
Good night and have fun!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> All this reminiscing, building/rebuilding and traveling has worn me out!!! I'm down and on the side..talk to you in the AM!! (before I head for the boat LOL)


 
Good night Robin.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> One of my early automotive builds was to help cut 2 Ford Falcon station wagons in two and then rejoin the front of one to the rear of the other to make one good car. I learned a lot from that job, the guy I was working with was a master at that sort of thing, a fellow that could and did build car bodies from sheet steel.


 
My X-BIL is very good at that stuff!Even being in a wheel chair!He cuts a lot of newer cars in half and puts them back together.He can do one in a week!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My X-BIL is very good at that stuff!Even being in a wheel chair!He cuts a lot of newer cars in half and puts them back together.He can do one in a week!


 
That is quite a feat,some fellows are just fearless when it comes to that sort of thing. The fellow I worked with often built convertibles out of hardtop older cars from the 30`s to the 40`s and made good money doing so.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well that time has come around for me also, got to pack it in. Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is quite a feat,some fellows are just fearless when it comes to that sort of thing. The fellow I worked with often built convertibles out of hardtop older cars from the 30`s to the 40`s and made good money doing so.


 
The last one he did was some kind of honda,He managed to get the same color halves.Almost didn't have to paint it LOL Man hes good at it!


----------



## tbone75

His Dad taught him how to do it.He liked doing Pintos back years ago.His Dad could do one in a weekend!His Dad also restored old trucks and cars.One of the best I ever seen!The one old ford truck he did took him 5 yrs. to do.WOW you should have seen that! It was a show only truck LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well that time has come around for me also, got to pack it in. Nytol.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Good morning can't sleep.To much pain from the berry patch I think? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Morning John...I was going to say you're up early...but sorry to hear why.

Thick fog here this morning.......of course the only day I would rather it be clear and nice...it has to be foggy and rainy with T-storms!!! Just have to see how it looks around noon...I have little interest in riding 10 miles in an open boat (well there is a cuddy for the wife and dogs!!) in a thunderstorm!! Never fails....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

hey John I got that package in today! WOW THIS KNIFE IS BEAUTIFUL ill be sending out your package today or tomorrow!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> hey John I got that package in today! WOW THIS KNIFE IS BEAUTIFUL ill be sending out your package today or tomorrow!


 
Glad you like it.Wipe it with something now and then so it wont rust.If you use it be sure and wipe it down when your done and it will stay real nice. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning John...I was going to say you're up early...but sorry to hear why.
> 
> Thick fog here this morning.......of course the only day I would rather it be clear and nice...it has to be foggy and rainy with T-storms!!! Just have to see how it looks around noon...I have little interest in riding 10 miles in an open boat (well there is a cuddy for the wife and dogs!!) in a thunderstorm!! Never fails....


 
Watching the news last night.It looked like it was headed your way.Guess it made it LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Actually it hasn't just yet!!! By the forcast it should get here the pm and evening...big thunderbangers it looks like. The fog has lifted at least here who knows what it's like down the bay...but that's why I have a gps driven chart plotter on the boat...fog...dark... it matters little...just have be cautious of other craft and stuff in the water. I am out of here!!!!! Carry on and don't be slackers (like cliffy!!!)LOL!!! And you already know about Stihls!!! And how they are!!! Suckish, I mean and all!!!!LOL!! Have a good weekend and take care of the back John....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Actually it hasn't just yet!!! By the forcast it should get here the pm and evening...big thunderbangers it looks like. The fog has lifted at least here who knows what it's like down the bay...but that's why I have a gps driven chart plotter on the boat...fog...dark... it matters little...just have be cautious of other craft and stuff in the water. I am out of here!!!!! Carry on and don't be slackers (like cliffy!!!)LOL!!! And you already know about Stihls!!! And how they are!!! Suckish, I mean and all!!!!LOL!! Have a good weekend and take care of the back John....


 
You have a good one!Your packaged should be there by the time you get back?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

10-4 John, Its on my belt right now I love it! Hehe! What should I wipe it down with just a rag? No preservative like the Pledge or something?
I got your package all packaged up now with like 5 flat files and both blocks of wood including the saw


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> 10-4 John, Its on my belt right now I love it! Hehe! What should I wipe it down with just a rag? No preservative like the Pledge or something?
> I got your package all packaged up now with like 5 flat files and both blocks of wood including the saw


 
Any kind of gun oil works good.Pledge may be good for the handle?Never thought of that one.As long as its dry it should be fine anyway.I just wipe them down once a year if i don't use them.Never had one rust.Deer blood will stain them blue if its not wiped off soon after I know LOL Forgot to clean one up for a couple days after I used it LOL


----------



## Steve NW WI

I wandered into this post last night to kill time on a boring night at work. I started in on pg 998 just to not run out of reading material, and I found all of Cantdog's coast pics. Man those are some beautiful pics and scenery. A lot of it looks like northern MN lake country, only with bigger waves, and bigger homes. I need to explore that corner of the country some day.

I'll catch up some more on the reading next week, I'm at about 1022 right now.

Headed out camping for the weekend now, I'll bring back some pics from up here.

In case fightin words are required, anyone that beleives in Stihl or Husky is just another minion following the herd. Go Dolmar or go home!


----------



## tbone75

Steve NW WI said:


> I wandered into this post last night to kill time on a boring night at work. I started in on pg 998 just to not run out of reading material, and I found all of Cantdog's coast pics. Man those are some beautiful pics and scenery. A lot of it looks like northern MN lake country, only with bigger waves, and bigger homes. I need to explore that corner of the country some day.
> 
> I'll catch up some more on the reading next week, I'm at about 1022 right now.
> 
> Headed out camping for the weekend now, I'll bring back some pics from up here.
> 
> In case fightin words are required, anyone that beleives in Stihl or Husky is just another minion following the herd. Go Dolmar or go home!


 
opcorn:


----------



## dancan

Well , we almost fell off the page .
It is well known that Huskies are SLOW !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was watching and reading but waited to post, no fear for this thread falling very far...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

.

In case fightin words are required, anyone that beleives in Stihl or Husky is just another minion following the herd. Go Dolmar or go home![/QUOTE]

I can see this thread attracts inteligent people ..
notice RM left ??
Just go Dolmar !!


----------



## roncoinc

Got sidetracked today ..
the 12 volt starter for my gen set came in.
list price was $160 for a genuine tecumseh,got this one for $25 delivered brand new,also genuine tecumseh 
A piece of metal painte black,mounting screws,drilled some holes.
had everything on hand.
mounted a push button starter to a soleniod,a grounding post and a positive post and some wireing and done.
had to take the flywheel with ring gear off a broken snowblower and install on this to accept starter.
posts are setup for a jumpstart/battery pack. just clamp on the aligator clamps and push the button.
put battery pack back in the house safe and warm..dont have to worry about a mounted battery this way 
going to install a volt meter to monitor output voltage,didnt have time today..noticed the output voltage on these will vary according to running rpm,i wonder how many gen sets are out there not at correct voltage because of this ?
tomorrow another gen set project,making one fully portable 
and the meter on this one,and the other one needs one also,and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## pioneerguy600

SD`s are great saws but they don`t hold a candle to my Stihls.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Elec. start on the gennies are nice but mine starts first pull every time no matter how long it has set.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got sidetracked today ..
> the 12 volt starter for my gen set came in.
> list price was $160 for a genuine tecumseh,got this one for $25 delivered brand new,also genuine tecumseh
> A piece of metal painte black,mounting screws,drilled some holes.
> had everything on hand.
> mounted a push button starter to a soleniod,a grounding post and a positive post and some wireing and done.
> had to take the flywheel with ring gear off a broken snowblower and install on this to accept starter.
> posts are setup for a jumpstart/battery pack. just clamp on the aligator clamps and push the button.
> put battery pack back in the house safe and warm..dont have to worry about a mounted battery this way
> going to install a volt meter to monitor output voltage,didnt have time today..noticed the output voltage on these will vary according to running rpm,i wonder how many gen sets are out there not at correct voltage because of this ?
> tomorrow another gen set project,making one fully portable
> and the meter on this one,and the other one needs one also,and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 
Sounds very interesting Ron!Whats it used for?


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Sounds very interesting Ron!Whats it used for?


 
Never mind I get it LOL.Mine is pull start.But starts easy.My wood splitter is electric start! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> SD`s are great saws but they don`t hold a candle to my Stihls.


 
I was waiting on that LOL


----------



## tbone75

Not sure its the best way to use my gen. but when i need it I flip the main breaker in my box then back feed it through my dryer outlet?


----------



## tbone75

Not much fun today got 2 weedwhackers to work on YUK.Carb trouble on both of them.Plus I aint just right today? 3 pills so far today!So I am a little slow LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not sure its the best way to use my gen. but when i need it I flip the main breaker in my box then back feed it through my dryer outlet?


 
That will work, I have done it on new houses we built before the house got connected to the grid.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> SD`s are great saws but they don`t hold a candle to my Stihls.


 
I can't say nothing.Don't own a SD yet?Never even had a hold of one?From what all you guys say about them they must be dam good saws!Never heard a bad word about them yet?Guess I need to find me one LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not much fun today got 2 weedwhackers to work on YUK.Carb trouble on both of them.Plus I aint just right today? 3 pills so far today!So I am a little slow LOL


 
Ron,..I have a dozen or so of them green weed wackers, ..you want me to send them to ya?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That will work, I have done it on new houses we built before the house got connected to the grid.


 
It seems to work OK just doesen't power the whole house.Must only power one side of the box?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I can't say nothing.Don't own a SD yet?Never even had a hold of one?From what all you guys say about them they must be dam good saws!Never heard a bad word about them yet?Guess I need to find me one LOL


 
I can personally attest to the 116,116Si, 120, 120S and 120Si as being great saws, a little heavy by todays standards but they all run great even after many years use in the pulpwoods. firewood and logging industry.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,..I have a dozen or so of them green weed wackers, ..you want me to send them to ya?


 
NO!! Don't much care for working on them LOL Don't care to use them either!I spray weed killer LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can personally attest to the 116,116Si, 120, 120S and 120Si as being great saws, a little heavy by todays standards but they all run great even after many years use in the pulpwoods. firewood and logging industry.


 
If I run across one real cheap I may grab it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It seems to work OK just doesen't power the whole house.Must only power one side of the box?


 
If the dryer cable is only attched to one bus bar then that is all it will backfeed.


----------



## Eccentric

Long Live the Old Magnesium. Plastic is for fuel and oil caps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> NO!! Don't much care for working on them LOL Don't care to use them either!I spray weed killer LOL


 
I don`t like to work on them either, ..I still have my original weed wacker, had it 26 years and it works fine,..the rest of them were given to me when they stopped working mostly due to fuel lines rotting off or carb problems. I kept them for parts...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If the dryer cable is only attched to one bus bar then that is all it will backfeed.


 
Ok thats what it must be.It runs the well and furnace so I am good LOL Well not great?It doesen't run my shop  May have to fix that LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t like to work on them either, ..I still have my original weed wacker, had it 26 years and it works fine,..the rest of them were given to me when they stopped working mostly due to fuel lines rotting off or carb problems. I kept them for parts...LOL


 
I have 5 of them laying around for parts LOL Thats nuff for me!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have 5 of them laying around for parts LOL Thats nuff for me!


 
They just keep showing up here,..I think they will just find their way to a dumpster from now on,..I have enough parts to last a lifetime.


----------



## Eccentric

You fellers talking about the Poulan "lunchbox on a stick" weedwackers? In the '90s I worked on a shipping container fulll of 'em (mostly Craftsman grey). Don't care to ever touch one of those again...

It's FRIDAY. Thank God for that!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Eccentric said:


> You fellers talking about the Poulan "lunchbox on a stick" weedwackers? In the '90s I worked on a shipping container fulll of 'em (mostly Craftsman grey). Don't care to ever touch one of those again...
> 
> It's FRIDAY. Thank God for that!!!!!


 
Yep thats one of them that showed up today.And a Ryobi.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My Craftsman actually works great also, it was chucked in to the lot when I bought 2 Sachs Dolmar 116Si`s.


----------



## tbone75

I have a troy built POS!Bought it new 3 yrs ago.Never have got it running good?Not sure who makes them?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have seen them around here but don`t know who builds them.


----------



## tbone75

What you been into Jerry?Still building bathrooms?


----------



## Eccentric

tbone75 said:


> I have a troy built POS!Bought it new 3 yrs ago.Never have got it running good?Not sure who makes them?


 
Should be the same chinese buggers that make the 'homelite' (no caps there) trimmers now. The trimmers look the same to me. It cracks me up that all three of the females in my houshold (Wife, 10yo, and 3yo) scoff at these trimmers and the 'chainsaws' at HD and Lowes....:jester:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What you been into Jerry?Still building bathrooms?


 
Renovating a house and building a 2 car garage for a good friend of mine.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys, have to catch up here. Give me a little but.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Renovating a house and building a 2 car garage for a good friend of mine.


 
Sounds like you as busy as usual LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys, have to catch up here. Give me a little but.


 
OK slacker :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you as busy as usual LOL


 
12-14 hrs a day.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 12-14 hrs a day.


 
LOL I know thats your normal day!


----------



## jimdad07

You guys had some pretty good conversation last night. I like hearing stories like that. Makes me feel spoiled to have had it so easy. Put a call in on a big hunk of land in Somerset Maine, we'll see what comes of it. Still not sure of what we are doing, but I will be prepared for whatever will happen.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to head off to bed, will catch up again tomorrow evening,..Nytol.


----------



## Eccentric

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to head off to bed, will catch up again tomorrow evening,..Nytol.


 
Goodnight Jerry!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to head off to bed, will catch up again tomorrow evening,..Nytol.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Jerry. My wife is watching a show on progeria, I hate watching stuff like that that shows sick children. Breaks my friggin heart to watch that stuff.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good night Jerry. My wife is watching a show on progeria, I hate watching stuff like that that shows sick children. Breaks my friggin heart to watch that stuff.


 
I can't watch that stuff!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I can't watch that stuff!


 
I'm not sure why my wife likes that stuff. I know how lucky we are to have healthy children and the blessing it really is, but that kind of thing makes you feel like you are wrong for being ok.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I'm not sure why my wife likes that stuff. I know how lucky we are to have healthy children and the blessing it really is, but that kind of thing makes you feel like you are wrong for being ok.


 
If you look around the world we still got it made.Not as good as it use to be?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Eccentric said:


> Should be the same chinese buggers that make the 'homelite' (no caps there) trimmers now. The trimmers look the same to me. It cracks me up that all three of the females in my houshold (Wife, 10yo, and 3yo) scoff at these trimmers and the 'chainsaws' at HD and Lowes....:jester:


 
Geez I always thought you were some old hoogie LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Caught it before it hit the bottom of the page, raining here today so its work in the shop day.


----------



## tbone75

I be a slacker today LOL Not doing much of anything.Can't get things moving today?


----------



## tbone75

Nobody home today?This thread is going down hill fast! LOL


----------



## Eccentric

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Geez I always thought you were some old hoogie LOL


 
Not as old as some of the geezers here.............but I _*am*_ almost 2.5X your age young Jacob. More than old enough to be your father. Ugh. I _*am*_ as grumpy as "some old hoogie".........whatever that is however...:jester:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a good day here today, got to work inside the shop due to rain. Got the old 1948 Titan flip bar out and did some cookie cutting. Makes one realize how far chainsaws have advanced.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been a good day here today, got to work inside the shop due to rain. Got the old 1948 Titan flip bar out and did some cookie cutting. Makes one realize how far chainsaws have advanced.


 
That is a oldie!Very heavy I bet LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is a oldie!Very heavy I bet LOL


 
Around 47 lbs with bar and chain.Chain is 1/2" pitch and the bar weigh 11 pounds.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Around 47 lbs with bar and chain.Chain is 1/2" pitch and the bar weigh 11 pounds.


 
A little over my 25lb. limit LOL Thats a very little used saw I would say LOL 11lb bar?How long is that thing?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sticks out 44" from the saw and is 5" deep.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t know where all the slackers are at tonight but it looks like I will have to post periodically to keep this thread on the first page,...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

This slacker tired after my 14 hrs of going at it all day..
one thing after another all day long...
got lots of stuff done tho


----------



## sefh3

What up slackers!!! Saw business has been kinda slow around here lately. I did find a Poulan 2700 for a couple of bucks. It needs a new fuel line, clutch, and clutch cover. Has all the potential to run but the line is toast. 

Now still working on this four wheeler. I can get the blasted thing to run for a few minutes and it shuts off. It does have an electric choke so I'm thinking it's not working correctly.


----------



## tbone75

This slacker is just getting in the house.Been working outside.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> This slacker is just getting in the house.Been working outside.


 
Same here John, I have been working on the sawmill. Finally getting to making the carriage. Taking a trip to Maine in late August or early September to look at a few hunks of land for sale up there. I think we are actually going to do something within the next year or two. We are all going to go in and try to secure a big piece of undeveloped land with a lot of woods on it and then eventually start putting up a place to live. Looks like thee will be four families within my wife's immediate family who want to make the move.


----------



## jimdad07

Sure is quiet in here. It will pick up in here when the cold weather comes back. I think a lot of us are just plain busy right now.


----------



## tbone75

Just ate a big ckunk of home made Blackberry cobbler!Man that was good!:msp_thumbsup: May have to go back for seconds?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just ate a big ckunk of home made Blackberry cobbler!Man that was good!:msp_thumbsup: May have to go back for seconds?


 
That sounds pretty good.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Sure is quiet in here. It will pick up in here when the cold weather comes back. I think a lot of us are just plain busy right now.


 
So much to get done before the snow starts!


----------



## tbone75

I am a pig LOL Went back and got another piece LOL Dam thats good!!!


----------



## jimdad07

You got it. Anyone want to play with saws with you yet?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You got it. Anyone want to play with saws with you yet?


 
Nope not a word out of anyone yet.Its to hot for that right now!


----------



## dancan

Morning all ! 
On my way to pick up a new to me wood furnace so I won't have to wait for summer to show up .
I think it might be a great way to recycle some Huskies ..... Huskies go in , aluminum comes out !


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Same here John, I have been working on the sawmill. Finally getting to making the carriage. Taking a trip to Maine in late August or early September to look at a few hunks of land for sale up there. I think we are actually going to do something within the next year or two. We are all going to go in and try to secure a big piece of undeveloped land with a lot of woods on it and then eventually start putting up a place to live. Looks like thee will be four families within my wife's immediate family who want to make the move.


 
MAINE !! ?? life in the slow lane 
they have lots of taxes there but after NY it will be like living for free !
what do you call a "big" piece of land ?? 1,000 acres ??
watch out for paper company land,all cut off or just new growth starting,they can make a mess out of stuff...
and the golden road AINT !! LOL !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> MAINE !! ?? life in the slow lane
> they have lots of taxes there but after NY it will be like living for free !
> what do you call a "big" piece of land ?? 1,000 acres ??
> watch out for paper company land,all cut off or just new growth starting,they can make a mess out of stuff...
> and the golden road AINT !! LOL !!


 
We've been looking at NH too, the idea of no state income tax is kind of nice. Good thing about my trade is that it can go anywhere with me. One piece we've been looking at is 607 acres about a half hour from Bangor. We've also been looking at one in northern NH, 250 acres with a large house on it. Can't remember the name of the town it's in. Nothing that will happen this year, but we want to secure the property first and then start the process of making the move.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, its good to see this thread up on the first page, with some good posts for Sunday morning. I am taking an early lunch today so I can get back out to work on this beautiful sunny day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just caught a glimse of the new sour grapes thread...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I just read that one myself. Wonder if it will make it over a 1,000 pages? Have a good day guys. Chainsaw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I just read that one myself. Wonder if it will make it over a 1,000 pages? Have a good day guys. Chainsaw.


 
We will see if it can make even 3 months. You have a good one yourself Jim. I am going to pull a Pioneer Farmsaw down for a cleanup and maybe it will make a shelf queen, it has never seen many hours of run time, I was told it was straight gassed on its 3rd fillup.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We will see if it can make even 3 months. You have a good one yourself Jim. I am going to pull a Pioneer Farmsaw down for a cleanup and maybe it will make a shelf queen, it has never seen many hours of run time, I was told it was straight gassed on its 3rd fillup.


 
Bout time you did some saw work LOL That saw should look like new? May have found some parts for that other P52 I have?That would be nice to have 2 LOL 1 for show and one to go! Could be winter before I get to them?Just got to much to do right now  I have enough saw work now to keep me busy all winter LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

If I pulled out all my project saws to work on I better retire and work on them full time, might get through them in a couple of years.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If I pulled out all my project saws to work on I better retire and work on them full time, might get through them in a couple of years.


 
Thats a lot of projects! LOL You could do one or two a day LOL Me its more like one a month ? LOL


----------



## sefh3

Boy we sure can tell it's summer time. We are lucky to get 10 posts a day here. I know the weather has been too hot to work on saws but what other hobbies do you guys have? Mine would have to be spending time at the pool or lake. My kids are like fish. They love the water. Just got home a few hours ago from spending most of the day at the lake. Tired and exhausted now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Things that take up my time are going to the summer place on the lake, going out to Red Island in the bay and my hergal teaching classes+nature walks where I point out the different foilage, native and non native. Then there is the gardening and yard work.


----------



## dancan

Just got back from the beach ! 
Fresh picked (by me) steamed clams , BBQ'ed AAA striploin , baked potatoes and a few nice cool brewskies were on the summer time menu for supper .
Summer is a great time of year .
Even managed to pick up a Kerr Scotty SS DB202 in great shape for 175.00 $$ today , I was the first to reply to the ad and the seller was amazed about the number of emails and calls that he got (I might have to relist it at 500.00 $$ and see what kind of action it brings LOL) .


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Things that take up my time are going to the summer place on the lake, going out to Red Island in the bay and my hergal teaching classes+nature walks where I point out the different foilage, native and non native. Then there is the gardening and yard work.


 
I drove by and thought of walking over (low tide) LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was on the other side of the harbor, over by the gun range. You found some steamers on that side?


----------



## dancan

I got the steamers off the fisherman's reserve in Seaforth , not as nice as on Red Island but just as tasty .

I'm still on the hunt for bar clams !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I got the steamers off the fisherman's reserve in Seaforth , not as nice as on Red Island but just as tasty .
> 
> I'm still on the hunt for bar clams !


 
Need to make another run out to Red. Hope to find some metal roofing this week for the spit roof. I got the frame all welded up and ready for it.


----------



## dancan

I hear a plan being hatched !


----------



## tbone75

Just came in from mowing UGH 5 hrs. straight on that thing!But its all done for a little bit LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dam deer got into my cabage last night!Not sure if they will make it or not?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I hear a plan being hatched !


 
Will keep you in the loop.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dam deer got into my cabage last night!Not sure if they will make it or not?


 
Durn moochers.


----------



## Cantdog

Just got caught up in my reading.......The island was excellent this weekend...weather was super....yesterday we went out a chased down one of the very very few true islanders and bought 5 counters from him...sheaders are on now so lobsters are cheap (and not always full!!) His boat is named the "Perseverance".....600HP...36 footer......He gave us the best he had...$16.00 for five....we had fresh corn on the cob and peas from our garden with right out of the water, bugs MMMMMMMM!!!!! Good!!! Supper!!!

No pics.....yet but I got a package from John in the mail (Saturday I guess)...AWESOME!!! Man you do good work and that sucker IS Sharp!!!! AND you were right I do like the red!!!! I only hope what I sent you is as useful....if it isn't we'll work it out I'm sure. Damn beautiful Knife John!!!! Thank you very much...I do appreciate it!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Just got caught up in my reading.......The island was excellent this weekend...weather was super....yesterday we went out a chased down one of the very very few true islanders and bought 5 counters from him...sheaders are on now so lobsters are cheap (and not always full!!) His boat is named the "Perseverance".....600HP...36 footer......He gave us the best he had...$16.00 for five....we had fresh corn on the cob and peas from our garden with right out of the water, bugs MMMMMMMM!!!!! Good!!! Supper!!!
> 
> No pics.....yet but I got a package from John in the mail (Saturday I guess)...AWESOME!!! Man you do good work and that sucker IS Sharp!!!! AND you were right I do like the red!!!! I only hope what I sent you is as useful....if it isn't we'll work it out I'm sure. Damn beautiful Knife John!!!! Thank you very much...I do appreciate it!!


 
Very happy you like it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Just got caught up in my reading.......The island was excellent this weekend...weather was super....yesterday we went out a chased down one of the very very few true islanders and bought 5 counters from him...sheaders are on now so lobsters are cheap (and not always full!!) His boat is named the "Perseverance".....600HP...36 footer......He gave us the best he had...$16.00 for five....we had fresh corn on the cob and peas from our garden with right out of the water, bugs MMMMMMMM!!!!! Good!!! Supper!!!
> 
> No pics.....yet but I got a package from John in the mail (Saturday I guess)...AWESOME!!! Man you do good work and that sucker IS Sharp!!!! AND you were right I do like the red!!!! I only hope what I sent you is as useful....if it isn't we'll work it out I'm sure. Damn beautiful Knife John!!!! Thank you very much...I do appreciate it!!


 
That`s a great weekend.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> very happy you like it!



oooooohhhhhhhhh...............yeahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a great weekend.


 
Yes it was...it was hard to come home....flat calm...blue sky...I would have stayed tonight but I have to hit the job with two comlpeted stair landings ready to be installed tomorrow morning first thing!!! It sucks to be poor but it also sucks to be busy!!! LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> oooooohhhhhhhhh...............yeahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
That handle is from a walnut stump from my place here.Well root LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yes it was...it was hard to come home....flat calm...blue sky...I would have stayed tonight but I have to hit the job with two comlpeted stair landings ready to be installed tomorrow morning first thing!!! It sucks to be poor but it also sucks to be busy!!! LOL!!


 
I hear you.


----------



## Cantdog

I though it looked like walnut but wasn't sure...Excellent..very pretty...did I mention it was very SHARP!!!!!LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That handle is from a walnut stump from my place here.Well root LOL


 
Roots are some intresting pieces.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I though it looked like walnut but wasn't sure...Excellent..very pretty...did I mention it was very SHARP!!!!!LOL!!


 
Forgot to tell you? LOL I know how to sharpen one as well as make them LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Roots are some intresting pieces.


 
I get some nice wood that way.But sure is a pain to dig up LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I'll get the camera stuff together tomorrow and get up a few pics.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Forgot to tell you? LOL I know how to sharpen one as well as make them LOL



LOL No chit!!!! I work with razor sharp edge tools daily..so I have an idea of sharp and you certainly have the knack!!! Beautiful work and sharpening!!! Did I say I liked the RED!!!!LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I get some nice wood that way.But sure is a pain to dig up LOL


 
I have got to get up the river this fall, a lot of hardwood gets washed out along the bank and the roots are easy to get at.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL No chit!!!! I work with razor sharp edge tools daily..so I have an idea of sharp and you certainly have the knack!!! Beautiful work and sharpening!!! Did I say I liked the RED!!!!LOL!!


 
I do think he likes it


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have got to get up the river this fall, a lot of hardwood gets washed out along the bank and the roots are easy to get at.


 
That would be a lot easier to get at LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure is.


----------



## tbone75

I am getting my knives scattered around!From Oregon,Texas,Maine,Nh,Canada,Fla I even have one thats been to Africa twice LOL Forgot Mo and Ind. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

They been everywhere.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They been everywhere.


 
Seems so LOL I got to say it does make me feel good about them LOL They aren't as good as some others made but I think they will do a good job.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am sure they would/will, but I can`t bring myself to use mine, I have showed it off plenty and always get very glowing replies about how nice it is, how well made and how unique.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am sure they would/will, but I can`t bring myself to use mine, I have showed it off plenty and always get very glowing replies about how nice it is, how well made and how unique.


 
What am I going to do with you guys?Make some ugly ones so you will use them LOL BTW Thanks for showing it off!


----------



## pioneerguy600

It deserves to be shown around, not many guys I know that have a hand made one of a kind.


----------



## tbone75

Ron uses his! But it aint all that pretty LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It deserves to be shown around, not many guys I know that have a hand made one of a kind.


 
One thing for sure its one of a kind LOL I never make 2 alike?Guess I don't want to LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have you ever seen a blade made from glass?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have you ever seen a blade made from glass?


 
Never even heard of one?


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys. John, Mary says thankyou BTW. I just looked on the front porch and there was a rather large box full of yellow. Be looking for a similar box this coming week, she is getting a C-9 ready and coming your way. The whole family is on board for a move. We are for sure heading up into New England within the next month. We are getting as many properties together as we can to look at. Been finding some decent ones in NH that are very promising. My only stipulation is a trout stream and woods.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never even heard of one?


 
Is Jade a type of natural glass?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys. John, Mary says thankyou BTW. I just looked on the front porch and there was a rather large box full of yellow. Be looking for a similar box this coming week, she is getting a C-9 ready and coming your way. The whole family is on board for a move. We are for sure heading up into New England within the next month. We are getting as many properties together as we can to look at. Been finding some decent ones in NH that are very promising. My only stipulation is a trout stream and woods.


 
Sounds good to me, just like the country I grew up in and still live in.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys. John, Mary says thankyou BTW. I just looked on the front porch and there was a rather large box full of yellow. Be looking for a similar box this coming week, she is getting a C-9 ready and coming your way. The whole family is on board for a move. We are for sure heading up into New England within the next month. We are getting as many properties together as we can to look at. Been finding some decent ones in NH that are very promising. My only stipulation is a trout stream and woods.


 
Mary is very welcome!Hope she can get something out of that mess LOL And thanks for that C9! Not sure why I like that old heavy thing?LOL NH is a very nice state! Just ask Ron LOL Good luck hunting!


----------



## jimdad07

The whole family sat down tonight and hashed it out. We are looking into employment options which we are blessed to all have good trades: I do HVAC/Refigeration, my FIL does HVAC/Refrigeration, we both do carpentry from rough to cabinet building, my one BIL Dave is a car mechanic, his wife is a RN, one of my SILs is a computer person with a degree and my wife's little brother is a registered pain in the arse.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> The whole family sat down tonight and hashed it out. We are looking into employment options which we are blessed to all have good trades: I do HVAC/Refigeration, my FIL does HVAC/Refrigeration, we both do carpentry from rough to cabinet building, my one BIL Dave is a car mechanic, his wife is a RN, one of my SILs is a computer person with a degree and my wife's little brother is a registered pain in the arse.


 
Only one PIA in the family?Man you got it made LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> The whole family sat down tonight and hashed it out. We are looking into employment options which we are blessed to all have good trades: I do HVAC/Refigeration, my FIL does HVAC/Refrigeration, we both do carpentry from rough to cabinet building, my one BIL Dave is a car mechanic, his wife is a RN, one of my SILs is a computer person with a degree and my wife's little brother is a registered pain in the arse.


 
You all can do well wherever you move to.


----------



## tbone75

You get that partner tore apart today Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

It was a Pioneer Farm saw, the bright orange one. It will get a NOS piston and cylinder installed later this week.


----------



## Cantdog

If you have only one regestered pain in the ass in the family...not sure you'ld fit in here.....we require at least three!! And two black sheep as well! Good luck on your search..a lot of good land at reasonable $$ back from the coast...if you can smell salt air...taxes skyrocket and $$ per acre are unreal!!! Just as a refrence...the lot where my house is.....no town water/sewer...5/8 of an acre is valued at $42,000.00...by the town....I can see a tiny bit of ocean when the leaves are gone, it ain't anything special...but is on the side of the mountain the town gets it's name from.....so ya gots ta pay!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I handled and looked carefully over a couple of jade bladed knives from a very knowledgeable knife maker, I really like them and will have one someday. Very expensive piece.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I handled and looked carefully over a couple of jade bladed knives from a very knowledgeable knife maker, I really like them and will have one someday. Very expensive piece.


 
Now that would be very hard to make!Very very nice I am sure!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was a Pioneer Farm saw, the bright orange one. It will get a NOS piston and cylinder installed later this week.


 
OOPS my bad LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

They are hand ground on a diamond shaping wheel, 10-12 hrs to grind one out, about the same to polish it plus make a handle and hand beaded sheath.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OOPS my bad LOL


 
LOL,..no sweat,..its just another Pioneer I`ve had for a while now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are hand ground on a diamond shaping wheel, 10-12 hrs to grind one out, about the same to polish it plus make a handle and hand beaded sheath.


 
That would be a little costly ! But NICE !!


----------



## tbone75

I must have been thinking about the 2 Partner farmsaws I have 55 & 65 I think?


----------



## jimdad07

Sorry guys, getting a resume together and putting it on a big HVACR job website.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That would be a little costly ! But NICE !!


 
Roughly 40 hours of hand work on each one til completed and each one is different.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Sorry guys, getting a resume together and putting it on a big HVACR job website.


 
Good luck Jim.Even if you don't need it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Sorry guys, getting a resume together and putting it on a big HVACR job website.


 
No worries,...you gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Roughly 40 hours of hand work on each one til completed and each one is different.


 
Thats about what I got in one of mine LOL Could be a little faster with better tools LOL


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> I must have been thinking about the 2 Partner farmsaws I have 55 & 65 I think?



Those will usually take "large Husky" (D009) bars.


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> Those will usually take "large Husky" (D009) bars.


 
Thanks for the info! Going to need a couple if I get time to check them out?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to know that S.T.,..thanks for posting.


----------



## jimdad07

I hope we can make this happen, if not it is fun to daydream a little about it. I don't think I have talked much about this, but our family has a patent on a hunting ladder that a major company is looking at right now and is supposed to give us an idea of what we are looking at this week. We have already discussed royalties with this company and they figure that if they can afford to make it then we will deal. Could be good for the whole family. Can't say too much more than that right now about it but if it happens you guys will be among some of the first to know.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I hope we can make this happen, if not it is fun to daydream a little about it. I don't think I have talked much about this, but our family has a patent on a hunting ladder that a major company is looking at right now and is supposed to give us an idea of what we are looking at this week. We have already discussed royalties with this company and they figure that if they can afford to make it then we will deal. Could be good for the whole family. Can't say too much more than that right now about it but if it happens you guys will be among some of the first to know.


 
Awesome.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I hope we can make this happen, if not it is fun to daydream a little about it. I don't think I have talked much about this, but our family has a patent on a hunting ladder that a major company is looking at right now and is supposed to give us an idea of what we are looking at this week. We have already discussed royalties with this company and they figure that if they can afford to make it then we will deal. Could be good for the whole family. Can't say too much more than that right now about it but if it happens you guys will be among some of the first to know.


 
That sounds great Jim!I hope it works out for you!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jimdad07

I am still waiting for that redwood to sprout up in the yard so I can test that 9010 on some big wood.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I am still waiting for that redwood to sprout up in the yard so I can test that 9010 on some big wood.


 
RandyMac could show you some.But you may get in a little trouble for cutting one down? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> RandyMac could show you some.But you may get in a little trouble for cutting one down? LOL


 
When I was out his way I seen several thousand of them myself.


----------



## jimdad07

Just can't have nothing. My wife's uncle has two huge poplar trees he wants taken down this fall. They both have close to four foot trunks at the base and they are huge all the way up. Both are very close to his trailer and have to be taken down form the top down. Going to rent the biggest snorkel lift we can get to limb them down to the trunk and then we are going to drop the trunks. They will be the biggest trees I have ever taken down and are going to take some major thinking and planning to keep from getting hurt or taking out his trailer. Should be fun. He is giving me the trunks and the big limbs for my saw mill.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I was out his way I seen several thousand of them myself.


 
That was one thing I didn't get to see when I was in Oregon?Just to much going on and to see.


----------



## jimdad07

It's about that time for me guys. Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It's about that time for me guys. Have a good day tomorrow.


 
Nite Jim


----------



## pioneerguy600

I made it a priority to go through every grove I could from the Oregon border to LA all along the coast of CA.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Jim,..you have a good day tomorrow yourself.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I made it a priority to go through every grove I could from the Oregon border to LA all along the coast of CA.


 
I hope some day to get back out there?My Uncle out there isn't doing very good I guess.Hes just turned 89 this year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You better get out there if he`s that old,..may not last a lot longer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its about 12:45 here so I got to get to bed,..Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You better get out there if he`s that old,..may not last a lot longer.


 
Yes I am afraid he won't be around long.He told me to stay home where I belong LOL Haven't seen him in about 12 years or so.Hope I can get out there before anything happens.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its about 12:45 here so I got to get to bed,..Nytol.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron uses his! But it aint all that pretty LOL


 
IS TO PRETTY !!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mad2:

and it was MADE to be used,,so i DO !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, another beautiful day here, bright sunshine and clear skies, hope it does not get as hot as yesterday.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys. John, Mary says thankyou BTW. I just looked on the front porch and there was a rather large box full of yellow. Be looking for a similar box this coming week, she is getting a C-9 ready and coming your way. The whole family is on board for a move. We are for sure heading up into New England within the next month. We are getting as many properties together as we can to look at. Been finding some decent ones in NH that are very promising. My only stipulation is a trout stream and woods.


 
Jim,lots of woods in NH.
they say %75 of state is still forested.
I know about all of this state and could tell you about the area's your interested in..
the thing to watch out for is property taxes here..if the land is in "current use " or a tree farm or something the taxes can be pretty low..
let me know where abouts your looking so i can check it out


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> IS TO PRETTY !!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mad2:
> 
> and it was MADE to be used,,so i DO !!


 
Yours was made with a special purpose in mind, its a filliting knife,..so yes use it.
I have so many general purpose knives that I don`t need to use the one John made me.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> IS TO PRETTY !!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mad2:
> 
> and it was MADE to be used,,so i DO !!


 
I am very happy you use it!If it ever breaks I will make another one for you LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I am very happy you use it!If it ever breaks I will make another one for you LOL


 
It broked !!!  in fact it broke twice !!, i meen THREE times it busticated !! 
when can i expect replacements ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It broked !!!  in fact it broke twice !!, i meen THREE times it busticated !!
> when can i expect replacements ?


 
You know the rules.Pics or it didn't happen :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got a big box today from NS !!!!! Thankyou Jerry  That is a very nice P28 !! Lots better than the one I have!My filter cover is better shape so you know where its going LOL That wood is very nice also!That will make some nice knife handles!Getting wet will never hurt that stuff! Going to have to make myself a fish knife with that for a handle I think LOL Never hurts to have 2.I think Ron is trying for 3 of them LOL Also got the clutch cover for my P52!Thats everything I need to get it going.That saw is going to be fun to use!!!!! Thanks again Jerry


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hey John, what sort of wood qualities do ya look for in making knife handles? I've got a couple ironwood (eastern hophornbeam) trees out back that will be firewood when it cools off, but one has some nice burls on it. Any interest?


----------



## tbone75

Steve NW WI said:


> Hey John, what sort of wood qualities do ya look for in making knife handles? I've got a couple ironwood (eastern hophornbeam) trees out back that will be firewood when it cools off, but one has some nice burls on it. Any interest?


 
You bet!!! Any kind of burls are great!! Iron wood is some very nice stuff for knife handles!! Hard as hell to work LOL But turns out very nice.


----------



## tbone75

Was going to take some pics of the saw Jerry sent.But my camera won't work?Keeps telling me low battery even with new ones in it?So pics when I can?


----------



## tbone75

I don't know whats going on down here?Just had another weedeater dropped off?That makes 4 in 3 days!Haven't seen any of the others I fixed back so I guess thats a good thing LOL Good thing I got some parts.This one needs some real help!The string head is busted and the cable is toast.But it does still run LOL Got another shaft and all that should fit.Hope for a easy fix?This is the same guy I put a crank in his saw for.No job and a pile of kids!I would guess one of the kids was using it?I'll get it fix up for him asap.No way I could charge the guy.Plus keep the kid out of trouble too if he did it LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys. Been a decent day here. Going to take the kids for a wheeler ride out in the back 40 to check fences and what not. Be back in awhile.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys. Been a decent day here. Going to take the kids for a wheeler ride out in the back 40 to check fences and what not. Be back in awhile.


 
Sounds like fun!Can I go LOL


----------



## dancan

Sure is a lot more work to figure out cooking temps and times on a homemade wood fired BBQ ... Kinda like getting a Husky to run good , hit and miss !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to hear it made it there John, hope you can use it all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Steve NW WI said:


> Hey John, what sort of wood qualities do ya look for in making knife handles? I've got a couple ironwood (eastern hophornbeam) trees out back that will be firewood when it cools off, but one has some nice burls on it. Any interest?


 
If it is anything like the ones that grow around here they are some tuff stuff. The heartwood here is very dark and has some nice striations.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sure is a lot more work to figure out cooking temps and times on a homemade wood fired BBQ ... Kinda like getting a Husky to run good , hit and miss !


 
LOL,..you know it!...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to hear it made it there John, hope you can use it all.


 
You can bet I will use it all! LOL May be a couple years? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You know the rules.Pics or it didn't happen :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Well,,,my cameras busted too..
it,ah,,well,it fell on the knife and broke IT and the camera broked too ?? HONEST !
i can send pix of the broken camera !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Was going to take some pics of the saw Jerry sent.But my camera won't work?Keeps telling me low battery even with new ones in it?So pics when I can?


 
SEE John !!! cameras break !!
thats why i cant send pix !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You bet!!! Any kind of burls are great!! Iron wood is some very nice stuff for knife handles!! Hard as hell to work LOL But turns out very nice.


 
My father taught me not to cut ironwood because it wasnt worth what it would do to the chain and the saw 
man,,thats some HARD stuff !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sure is a lot more work to figure out cooking temps and times on a homemade wood fired BBQ ... Kinda like getting a Husky to run good , hit and miss !


 
Aint hard man,shove all the wood off to one side..
when you can hold your hand over the coals 6 inches for three seconds go and cook with the food off to the other side.


----------



## roncoinc

John,here is a pic of the broken knife..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> John,here is a pic of the broken knife..


 
Send that broke knife up to me and I will weld it for you, I guarantee you will not be able to see where I welded it....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You can bet I will use it all! LOL May be a couple years? LOL


 
Plenty more where that came from.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,here is a pic of the broken knife..


 
Ron you get a BIG E for effort :hmm3grin2orange: But no knife LOL Well yet anyway? Go ahead and send that up to Jerry.Bet it looks just like new!When he gets it LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Plenty more where that came from.


 
When I use this up I have.I will hit you up again LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> SEE John !!! cameras break !!
> thats why i cant send pix !


 
Dang you are trying :hmm3grin2orange:  2 would be handy if one gets dull while your using it? But 3 ? :hmm3grin2orange: I don't think you can catch that much fish :hmm3grin2orange: I know you don't eat that much of it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> When I use this up I have.I will hit you up again LOL


 
Ok,..when I get some more different pieces collected up I will send off another boxload.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Send that broke knife up to me and I will weld it for you, I guarantee you will not be able to see where I welded it....LOL


 
YOU aint helpin me out any fella !!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..when I get some more different pieces collected up I will send off another boxload.


 
You know I am always looking for nice wood. LOL That last box set you back a little! You know I would be happy to send you something?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YOU aint helpin me out any fella !!!


 
:hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You know I am always looking for nice wood. LOL That last box set you back a little! You know I would be happy to send you something?


 
Nah,..enjoy.


----------



## tbone75

I wish I had a pic of that saw Jerry sent me.That is a very nice P28!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> YOU aint helpin me out any fella !!!


 
Hmmmm,...I weld up the broke one,..you get three more new ones made,..I send the fixxxxed up one back,..now you have four knives. How is that not helping,....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nah,..enjoy.


 
I will get you back one of these days? :msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will get you back one of these days? :msp_tongue:


 
Yep,..I know you will,..LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hmmmm,...I weld up the broke one,..you get three more new ones made,..I send the fixxxxed up one back,..now you have four knives. How is that not helping,....LOL


 
Jerry now you aint helping me?:msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

*Tbone project saws*

I saw where JOhn likes the little small homie top handle saws.
so happens i have about 1/2 dozen of the critters,about 1/2 run as they are 
i think these would be good therapy for john as they ARE lightweight !!
I could come up with most of the shipping cost but if anybody wanted to help i could probly make the box even bigger and keep John frustrated for a good long time 
the more donations the bigger i could make the box and John would have no need for anymore projects !! 
Three monkey wards small saws also have to go.. i could come up with about 18 or so to help him out..
whadda ya say guys ?? wanne keep John busy ??


----------



## tbone75

Hitting the sack early tonight.Got 2 Dr. apts tomorrow in the morning and afternoon. UGH !You guys have a good one.Or any way you can get it LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hmmmm,...I weld up the broke one,..you get three more new ones made,..I send the fixxxxed up one back,..now you have four knives. How is that not helping,....LOL


 
Good point man..
now to figure out how to make it all work ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I saw where JOhn likes the little small homie top handle saws.
> so happens i have about 1/2 dozen of the critters,about 1/2 run as they are
> i think these would be good therapy for john as they ARE lightweight !!
> I could come up with most of the shipping cost but if anybody wanted to help i could probly make the box even bigger and keep John frustrated for a good long time
> the more donations the bigger i could make the box and John would have no need for anymore projects !!
> Three monkey wards small saws also have to go.. i could come up with about 18 or so to help him out..
> whadda ya say guys ?? wanne keep John busy ??


 
I will be in for a bill, would that help with the shipping?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good nite John,..we will get this shipping all worked out while you are off sleeping...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I saw where JOhn likes the little small homie top handle saws.
> so happens i have about 1/2 dozen of the critters,about 1/2 run as they are
> i think these would be good therapy for john as they ARE lightweight !!
> I could come up with most of the shipping cost but if anybody wanted to help i could probly make the box even bigger and keep John frustrated for a good long time
> the more donations the bigger i could make the box and John would have no need for anymore projects !!
> Three monkey wards small saws also have to go.. i could come up with about 18 or so to help him out..
> whadda ya say guys ?? wanne keep John busy ??


 
RON !! I know where you live!! Well I got your address and a GPS LOL As if I don't have enough headaches now! I don't mind working on some small saws?Got nuff laying around here to keep me very busy LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will be in for a bill, would that help with the shipping?


 
Jerry I got your address too! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry I got your address too! LOL


 
Yea,..but I have access to a very large excavator, dump trucks, fronend loader etc,.I can handle any scrap you send me,...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will be in for a bill, would that help with the shipping?


 
I will dig em out tomorrow and take a pic !!
we know John cant use a heavy saw and needs some lightweight projects he can handle,and man do i have a bunch !!
I'm talking complete saws here,needing not much work,..
he could even make knives out of the "blades" !!
pix tomorrow !!
John project saw box project is up and running !!
Jerry on board !! who else ??
i got johns AD so dont make no diff what HE sez  !!
70lb box on the way to OH !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> RON !! I know where you live!! Well I got your address and a GPS LOL As if I don't have enough headaches now! I don't mind working on some small saws?Got nuff laying around here to keep me very busy LOL


 
GPS dont have the new street names :jester:
you outta luck ! LOL !!
nigt John boy


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I will dig em out tomorrow and take a pic !!
> we know John cant use a heavy saw and needs some lightweight projects he can handle,and man do i have a bunch !!
> I'm talking complete saws here,needing not much work,..
> he could even make knives out of the "blades" !!
> pix tomorrow !!
> John project saw box project is up and running !!
> Jerry on board !! who else ??
> i got johns AD so dont make no diff what HE sez  !!
> 70lb box on the way to OH !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good nite John,..we will get this shipping all worked out while you are off sleeping...LOL


 
LOL ! Jerry,,your BAD !!! 
i love it !! hehe !


----------



## roncoinc

Uh oh,,pillow monster calling me..
singing sweet songs of sleepy time.......................................................................................................................................................
i ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, cant ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, resist :msp_mellow:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> LOL ! Jerry,,your BAD !!!
> i love it !! hehe !


 
You bet,..just ask my chainsaw buddy when he finds that extra screw in his project box after he completely assembles his saw, or a circlip or an extra piston ring etc...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys. Ron thanks for the offer. We are getting a list together and making a trip soon through northern Vermont and New Hampshire into Maine. I talked to a guy tonight on the 600+ acre parcel of land and we are going to set up something with him. There is also a hunk up in I think Mary said Grafton county? in NH that is very promising with a three family house already on it, over 200 acres and mostly woods with a stream through it.


----------



## dancan

Morning all you Slackers !
Up and atum !


----------



## tbone75

Good morning. Ron & Jerry your both BAD !! 70# Box of little saws!!! That just aint right  Ron I bet I can find you up there!! How many chainsaw nut/computer geeks could there be around up there LOL Somebody would know you if I get close  I could always take a couple xanax and fill a box up to send you :monkey: I would get even :hmm3grin2orange: On the other hand I would like some of them little saws :hmm3grin2orange: I just don't need any!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll good morning.


----------



## Steve NW WI

tbone75 said:


> You bet!!! Any kind of burls are great!! Iron wood is some very nice stuff for knife handles!! Hard as hell to work LOL But turns out very nice.


 
John, I'll save some slabs and burls for ya when I get out cutting (read temps below 70). Might could find a dull file or 12 too, they're easy to get when ya work in a metal fab shop.



pioneerguy600 said:


> If it is anything like the ones that grow around here they are some tuff stuff. The heartwood here is very dark and has some nice striations.


 
I'd call it a dark tan, can have a lot of figure in it judging how it splits sometimes. But I'm not a woodworker, so what do I know.



roncoinc said:


> My father taught me not to cut ironwood because it wasnt worth what it would do to the chain and the saw
> man,,thats some HARD stuff !!



It's hard alright, and usually already down when I get to it, so covered in sand and such, but not really any worse to cut than oak in the same conditions. There is NO other wood growing here that puts off heat like it though. It's my favorite wood when it's -30 outside.



roncoinc said:


> I saw where JOhn likes the little small homie top handle saws.
> so happens i have about 1/2 dozen of the critters,about 1/2 run as they are
> i think these would be good therapy for john as they ARE lightweight !!
> I could come up with most of the shipping cost but if anybody wanted to help i could probly make the box even bigger and keep John frustrated for a good long time
> the more donations the bigger i could make the box and John would have no need for anymore projects !!
> Three monkey wards small saws also have to go.. i could come up with about 18 or so to help him out..
> whadda ya say guys ?? wanne keep John busy ??


 
I could donate a couple Super2s, and maybe another little critter or 2, but I'd have to look in the saw shed first. Maybe I'll send them direct though, no sense going to OH via NH!


The rep bus had some goodies for most of ya in here today!

Now about this fighting: The MS361 is the most useless saw ever built. Too heavy for limbing, not enough power for bucking and falling!

Have a good day everyone, off to work shortly.

PS - Jacob you get that cylinder yet?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey steve, I did get that cylinder yesterday  thanks it looks great! Iv been working on that C5 today, seems the coil was rubbing up against the flywheel or something? So im gonna have to do something about that :smile: It looks like its gonna work great though steve! ill get pictures once completed.


----------



## tbone75

Steve NW WI said:


> John, I'll save some slabs and burls for ya when I get out cutting (read temps below 70). Might could find a dull file or 12 too, they're easy to get when ya work in a metal fab shop.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd call it a dark tan, can have a lot of figure in it judging how it splits sometimes. But I'm not a woodworker, so what do I know.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard alright, and usually already down when I get to it, so covered in sand and such, but not really any worse to cut than oak in the same conditions. There is NO other wood growing here that puts off heat like it though. It's my favorite wood when it's -30 outside.
> 
> 
> 
> I could donate a couple Super2s, and maybe another little critter or 2, but I'd have to look in the saw shed first. Maybe I'll send them direct though, no sense going to OH via NH!
> 
> 
> The rep bus had some goodies for most of ya in here today!
> 
> Now about this fighting: The MS361 is the most useless saw ever built. Too heavy for limbing, not enough power for bucking and falling!
> 
> Have a good day everyone, off to work shortly.
> 
> PS - Jacob you get that cylinder yet?


 
Files and wood !! Now as far as them little saws?Just cause I like them doesen't mean I want any!!


----------



## tbone75

You guys are ganging up on me! Just cause I sent Jims (wife) a box of yellow turds doesen't mean you can do it to me!I hope she can get something out of them?If not Jim has some scrap to sell. LOL Little saws start showing up at my place I will hunt you all down with xanax!! I can spray like a skunk with them LOL You will never get the smell out of your shops!! I don't get mad I get even :msp_sneaky:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

hey john i sent off that package today im the nice one =]


----------



## Mastermind

Hello friends. 

Thought I'd drop in and say hello. I've been busy as heck with the bees and the garden. Yesterday we put up 60 gallons of corn and 5 gallons of honey. This morning we were in the garden at 05:30 picking beans. I'm going to start processing the beeswax this afternoon.

Oh I nearly forgot. Husqvarna makes some damn fine boat anchors.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> Thought I'd drop in and say hello. I've been busy as heck with the bees and the garden. Yesterday we put up 60 gallons of corn and 5 gallons of honey. This morning we were in the garden at 05:30 picking beans. I'm going to start processing the beeswax this afternoon.
> 
> Oh I nearly forgot. Husqvarna makes some damn fine boat anchors.


 
Thats a lot of corn and honey!! And BTW Huskys ROCK !!! Little Stihls suck!! A big Stihl is OK LOL


----------



## tbone75

Back from the Drs. What a long day UGH! But I am now a official crippled old fart.Got the handycrapped tag to prove it  It Stihl sucks!!All the back Dr. said was just take the pain pills.So time to check out other Drs. I guess?


----------



## dancan

Mastermind said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> Thought I'd drop in and say hello. I've been busy as heck with the bees and the garden. Yesterday we put up 60 gallons of corn and 5 gallons of honey. This morning we were in the garden at 05:30 picking beans. I'm going to start processing the beeswax this afternoon.


 
Wow , that's a lot of work done !



Mastermind said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> Oh I nearly forgot. Husqvarna makes some damn fine boat anchors.



Yup , perfect for RandyMac's boat .


----------



## Cantdog

John I'm sorry to hear that your Dr doesn't seem to offer any thing other than "eat this".....I would definately look elsewhere...sounds like a "back quack" to me.......I still don't understand why he put your zapper in and then removed it in a couple days. My late sister had one in for yrs!! Hers did work too..not perhaps 100%...didn't eliminate the injury... but did give relief from the pain..

I just keep looking at my knife and thinking how much I really like it.......kinda like Jerry said though....it's to nice to use as I too have a number of very utility, job specific knives that get used a lot...yours is very special and will reside in my fireproof gun safe with all my other nonreplacable personal items (old guns, grandmothers wedding ring etc.) Don't think I won't slice some wood with it though.....probably wear it to any GTGs I might visit....just not my everyday blade!! I do love it!! Thank you very much and I will get some pics up for everyone else to see...just very busy this week!!


----------



## caleath

Just checking in...110 degrees two days in a row....I have about had it.


----------



## Cantdog

Cliffy...you live!!! Just watched on national TV a thing on how damn hot it's been down there...crops failing...days and days over 100F.....gee... it seems that if you aren't getting blown away in a cyclone you're baking slowly but steadily....It's been warm here but not like that!! Turn up the AC!!!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Just checking in...110 degrees two days in a row....I have about had it.


 
Cliff that sure sucks!! I hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John I'm sorry to hear that your Dr doesn't seem to offer any thing other than "eat this".....I would definately look elsewhere...sounds like a "back quack" to me.......I still don't understand why he put your zapper in and then removed it in a couple days. My late sister had one in for yrs!! Hers did work too..not perhaps 100%...didn't eliminate the injury... but did give relief from the pain..
> 
> I just keep looking at my knife and thinking how much I really like it.......kinda like Jerry said though....it's to nice to use as I too have a number of very utility, job specific knives that get used a lot...yours is very special and will reside in my fireproof gun safe with all my other nonreplacable personal items (old guns, grandmothers wedding ring etc.) Don't think I won't slice some wood with it though.....probably wear it to any GTGs I might visit....just not my everyday blade!! I do love it!! Thank you very much and I will get some pics up for everyone else to see...just very busy this week!!


 
Yep its time to see another Dr. He isn't going to do anything for me.I can manage the pain just can't do much.I would love to get back to work!I go see the company Dr. thurs. He won't tell me nothing but see you in a month or two LOL I have to keep them updated on how I am doing. Now don't be afraid to use that knife!They don't break easy LOL As long as you don't use it for a pry bar! LOL I am very happy you like it!!!


----------



## tbone75

Be back in a bit.Got to help the OL. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

No John I'm sure it would stand up to anything I would need a knife for.......just to sweet to abuse....I don't own any other custom made knives..some real nice production ones...but none made by hand, so I put a big value on this one......I doubt the wood I sent is enough compensation...I will hense fourth be on the lookout for "special" grained wood......as a cabinet/furniture/sawmill operator/ wood cutter... I will find some special stuff to send you!!!!


----------



## dancan

caleath said:


> Just checking in...110 degrees two days in a row....I have about had it.


 
Man , I feel bad for you .
60° here with rain and a major thunder and lightning storm .
I was talking to my dad who lives about 150 miles at the south west part of the province and he told me that the lightning , thunder and heavy rains started at around 1:00 am and was still going strong at 2:00 pm when we were talking , he has never seen a storm like it . Most storms just blow through here in a couple of hours .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No John I'm sure it would stand up to anything I would need a knife for.......just to sweet to abuse....I don't own any other custom made knives..some real nice production ones...but none made by hand, so I put a big value on this one......I doubt the wood I sent is enough compensation...I will hense fourth be on the lookout for "special" grained wood......as a cabinet/furniture/sawmill operator/ wood cutter... I will find some special stuff to send you!!!!


 
You know I would like that!!!! I am always on the look out for something different.To be honest I get a 100.00 out of one like yours.75 or so for smaller ones.I was offered 350.00 for one of my big 14" ones.But turned them down LOL I don't like selling them.One that big is just to much work!Took me over a week to get one that big done.After that I didn't want to do any for a while LOL


----------



## roncoinc

*John saw box update !!*

Had a chance to dig into some stuff 






Two complete homie top handles,i should have more someplace..one i'm sure ran but the clutch stayed engaged,the other maybe no spark ??
the two monkey wards have diff probs,one siezed,other no spark,etc,prob make two run.






The little bandit runs,needed an oiler that is in the bag with it.
rare little saw in VG condition,collectable.
i have bars for all the saws..have more little one to dig out,so far 5 good ones.should be able to make three runners.

OR i could send him a pile of mini macs !! LOL !!






will have to dig some more under here but there IS more !!






So far only Jerry is on board to help with shipping and whatever " a bill " is in canadian money i am sure it will help 
No real junk will be sent..either saws worth fixing or good for parts..
these are small enough John can sit and put em on the coffe table to work on em


----------



## Cantdog

I know how that is.....I suspected somewhere in $100.00+ range....I build stuff every day, so I have an understanding of the hrs involved in something someone else might consider simple but is not if you create it from a rough material....in this case an old worn out file...and a bunch of weird wood...a lot of work...and the finish is flawless...if I had to, I could shave in the reflection of the blade!!! You're an ace, lad!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I know how that is.....I suspected somewhere in $100.00+ range....I build stuff every day, so I have an understanding of the hrs involved in something someone else might consider simple but is not if you create it from a rough material....in this case an old worn out file...and a bunch of weird wood...a lot of work...and the finish is flawless...if I had to, I could shave in the reflection of the blade!!! You're an ace, lad!!!


 
Most people are amazed at the shine on them LOL It is something that an old file could look like that.I was amazed the first time I shined one up!


----------



## tbone75

Ron you just go right ahead and send that pile to me LOL If you want to that bad? :hmm3grin2orange: But not them mini-macs!They go to Mrs. Jim she knows how to get rid of them!


----------



## caleath

We sure love ours John.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> We sure love ours John.


 
Thats what I like to hear!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Your camera broke or missing Cliff,...still waiting for those picts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is a bad thunderstorm we are having Dan,...I got the sheet steel roofing material today for the spit roof. Hope to have the roof ready for this weekend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice pile of lil saws you got started there Ron,...should make a good work project for John.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is a bad thunderstorm we are having Dan,...I got the sheet steel roofing material today for the spit roof. Hope to have the roof ready for this weekend.


 
From what I see on the radar you guys are getting hit hard up there !! Good luck with that roof?


----------



## sefh3

What's up all.
I haven't been working on saws in a few day but this 4 wheeler has me stumped. I can get the thing to run for a minute and it dies. Just like it's running out of fuel. It will restart without an issue. I have cleaned and cleaned the carb and no go. Now I'm seeing why I bought it cheap. The guy got tired of it and can't find parts for it. I hate chinese aftermarket when they don't put any numbers or names on the parts.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi gang, on call tonight, just got in. Been out to the shop tonight and noticed I am getting a sizable pile of winter saw projects. I have another medium sized blue spruce to knock down in the next week or so, should be an easy one. It is leaning into a building so it will get roped over with the tuck. The guy has another one on the property for a later date that is starting to die off. I notice that about the blue spruce here, they get to a decent size and then they start to go the other way. Might not have the right conditions for what they want as they get bigger.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> From what I see on the radar you guys are getting hit hard up there !! Good luck with that roof?


 
We are getting pounded with heavy rain, lightning and thunder very loud and bright. There will be lots of damage by morning. The roof is just a small project, it covers the spit for the steer roast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> What's up all.
> I haven't been working on saws in a few day but this 4 wheeler has me stumped. I can get the thing to run for a minute and it dies. Just like it's running out of fuel. It will restart without an issue. I have cleaned and cleaned the carb and no go. Now I'm seeing why I bought it cheap. The guy got tired of it and can't find parts for it. I hate chinese aftermarket when they don't put any numbers or names on the parts.


 
I like to stick with known brand names just for that reason.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hi gang, on call tonight, just got in. Been out to the shop tonight and noticed I am getting a sizable pile of winter saw projects. I have another medium sized blue spruce to knock down in the next week or so, should be an easy one. It is leaning into a building so it will get roped over with the tuck. The guy has another one on the property for a later date that is starting to die off. I notice that about the blue spruce here, they get to a decent size and then they start to go the other way. Might not have the right conditions for what they want as they get bigger.


 
Can you mill the blue spruce,..they aren`t good for anything down here.


----------



## jimdad07

It's not too bad, pretty knotty. I wouldn't use it for anything structural, but it will make good siding for the wood shed.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are getting pounded with heavy rain, lightning and thunder very loud and bright. There will be lots of damage by morning. The roof is just a small project, it covers the spit for the steer roast.


 
That shouldn't be to bad a job.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That shouldn't be to bad a job.


 
Just have to screw the roof on to the frame I have welded up, it attaches with stainless steel roofing screws that have rubber washers backed up by stainless steel washers. Likely an hours worth of work left now. Then it has to be boated back out to the island and installed on the spit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It's not too bad, pretty knotty. I wouldn't use it for anything structural, but it will make good siding for the wood shed.


 
Yea,..its grown as an ornamental down here,..nothing but limbs and knots. Bonfire wood is its best use.


----------



## jimdad07

Sounds like it will be nice.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea,..its grown as an ornamental down here,..nothing but limbs and knots. Bonfire wood is its best use.


 
It's about the same here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It will work and likely outlast me...LOL


----------



## chipherder

Good evening guys, I have a lot of catching up to do, but apparently everyone is doing well except poor John's back.


----------



## jimdad07

chipherder said:


> Good evening guys, I have a lot of catching up to do, but apparently everyone is doing well except poor John's back.


 
All good here. Been a lot of moving talk here in the family but other than that it's been the same old here.


----------



## chipherder

I've spent the best part of last week trying to build a set of log stairs for the cabin. Looks like it'll take several more trips out there to make any real progress, I've never done this before.


----------



## pioneerguy600

chipherder said:


> I've spent the best part of last week trying to build a set of log stairs for the cabin. Looks like it'll take several more trips out there to make any real progress, I've never done this before.


 
Just some notches,around 7&10


----------



## tbone75

Guys I am hitting the bed.Its been a ruff day on me LOL To many Drs. and 200 miles driving today. You guys have a good one


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite John, hope you can get some rest.


----------



## chipherder

G'night John, man I feel for you with that back.


----------



## chipherder

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just some notches,around 7&10


 
That's what I wanted to do but the wife saw a picture of the stairs at Yellowstone lodge and wants to make it a work of art.


----------



## tbone75

Back up again!This sucks LOL


----------



## Eccentric

sefh3 said:


> What's up all.
> I haven't been working on saws in a few day but this 4 wheeler has me stumped. I can get the thing to run for a minute and it dies. Just like it's running out of fuel. It will restart without an issue. I have cleaned and cleaned the carb and no go. Now I'm seeing why I bought it cheap. The guy got tired of it and can't find parts for it. I hate chinese aftermarket when they don't put any numbers or names on the parts.


 
Scott I'd look for a tank/cap venting issue. Try running it with the cap off the tank and see if it still dies after a minute. Otherwise, I'd say there's some crappy heat related intermittant ignition failure.








Dammit I'm in a bad mood. Back hurts. Bored. Nothing major wrong. Slight money/work/health/time/etc issues. Still blessed with far far more possitives than negatives..............and yet the nagging little things are adding up. Somebody cheer me up dammit!!!:help:


----------



## dancan

Eccentric said:


> Somebody cheer me up dammit!!!:help:


 
Here ya go !


----------



## dancan

Woops


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> What's up all.
> I haven't been working on saws in a few day but this 4 wheeler has me stumped. I can get the thing to run for a minute and it dies. Just like it's running out of fuel. It will restart without an issue. I have cleaned and cleaned the carb and no go. Now I'm seeing why I bought it cheap. The guy got tired of it and can't find parts for it. I hate chinese aftermarket when they don't put any numbers or names on the parts.


 
Morning All........sefh3....I now this sounds stupid...but have you tried a new spark plug??? I had a honda powered lawn mower last summer doing the same thing..start right up perfect....run perfect for about 40 sec. and stop just like you hit the kill switch. I had the carb off four or five times...tank and fuel line off cleaned and inspected. ign out and reset...I was about to set fire to the whole mess after 4 episodes in a week!!!! I finally, in desperation, went on line and typed "5.5 HP Honda issues" found a lot of posts/sites, scrolled down until I found one that was doing the same thing as mine..........he said...spark plug. The plug looked fine and would fire great......anyway the next time I was at the parts store I picked one up and sure enough, screwed it in and mowed the lawn....I never would have believed it but apparently as soon as the plug warmed up enough a crack would appear in the insulator and the plug would short to ground. May well not be your problem but was mine and an easy fix/check. Good luck


----------



## tbone75

Morning everyone.Still trying to get moving?To much crap yesterday I guess?Rained a little this morning.Going to be a while before it drys up for me to get out and do something?Weedwhackers are all done till the next one shows up LOL Going to put this MS170 together today got all the parts now.The 017 is giving me fits!Carb doesen't want to work right.Going to run it through the sonic cleaner some more.They both have them non adjustable carbs. that suck!!Don't know if I can put another carb on it that will adjust?I hope I can if I can find one that will fit?


----------



## tbone75

OK Ron wheres my box of saws?They aint here yet? :msp_w00t: I will even help with the shipping.What you got to say now? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Me and my BIG mouth! X-FIL called me.He has 2 more weedeaters that don't run for me to fix!!He told one of his friends I fixed his for him LOL So he had him drop them off at his place so I can pick them up on my way by sometime LOL I guess he still likes me LOL Or maby not? LOL


----------



## sefh3

Cantdog said:


> Morning All........sefh3....I now this sounds stupid...but have you tried a new spark plug??? I had a honda powered lawn mower last summer doing the same thing..start right up perfect....run perfect for about 40 sec. and stop just like you hit the kill switch. I had the carb off four or five times...tank and fuel line off cleaned and inspected. ign out and reset...I was about to set fire to the whole mess after 4 episodes in a week!!!! I finally, in desperation, went on line and typed "5.5 HP Honda issues" found a lot of posts/sites, scrolled down until I found one that was doing the same thing as mine..........he said...spark plug. The plug looked fine and would fire great......anyway the next time I was at the parts store I picked one up and sure enough, screwed it in and mowed the lawn....I never would have believed it but apparently as soon as the plug warmed up enough a crack would appear in the insulator and the plug would short to ground. May well not be your problem but was mine and an easy fix/check. Good luck


 
NO I have not. I will get a new one and try it. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Me and my BIG mouth! X-FIL called me.He has 2 more weedeaters that don't run for me to fix!!He told one of his friends I fixed his for him LOL So he had him drop them off at his place so I can pick them up on my way by sometime LOL I guess he still likes me LOL Or maby not? LOL


 
Sounds like a case of revenge to me LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sounds like a case of revenge to me LOL !


 
+1 on that!


----------



## dancan

We only got 20,000 lightning strikes during yesterday's storm with 2 strike victims sent to hospital not including car accidents , 30,000 strikes were claimed on the last event .
May be we should get into the lightning rod business .


----------



## tbone75

You guys may be right?The ifrst one I tore down is a real mess!The gas in it smells like I did at the Drs. office a while back LOL Carb is full of crap fuel lines fell apart LOL Not sure this one will run again?The other was a easy fix.The bolt that holds the shaft in was loose LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> We only got 20,000 lightning strikes during yesterday's storm with 2 strike victims sent to hospital not including car accidents , 30,000 strikes were claimed on the last event .
> May be we should get into the lightning rod business .


 
Dam!! Thats not good at all! Lightning Rods?May be a good idea LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Cliffy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hot enuf for ya 

you guys gotta check out THIS wx report !!

http://www.accuweather.com/us/tx/dallas/75201/city-weather-forecast.asp


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey Cliffy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hot enuf for ya
> 
> you guys gotta check out THIS wx report !!
> 
> Dallas, TX 75201 Weather Forecast and Conditions


 
Can't get there!Dial up crap :bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hey Cliffy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hot enuf for ya
> 
> you guys gotta check out THIS wx report !!
> 
> Dallas, TX 75201 Weather Forecast and Conditions


 
Man,..that`s hot!


----------



## roncoinc

*John saw box update*

Up until now all i have is Jerry with a one dollar bill donation. ( canadien at that ! ) 
c'mon guys ! John needs these saws for therapy !
i have five ready to go and am thinking he may make better use of this one than i will..







All i need is some help with the shipping,,only looking for pledges untill i have the box filled and weighed and know shipping cost..if i could get 4 or 5 pledges of like $5 i could swing the rest myself 
I may even include an extension cord with alligator clamps on the ends he can plug in and put on his butt cheeks to replace the zapper the DR. took out 
If nobody steps up i will do it myself and just eat mac and cheese out of a box for a month !!
i also found some brazilian mahogany to put in the box for his knife handles..
yeh,knives,,some of us know how nice a job he does with them dont we ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Can't get there!Dial up crap :bang:


 
106 deg today with a low forecast of 85 deg.
thu 106
fri 106
sat 106 
may last for a couple of weeks like that they say 
everything drying up,lakes dead,streams gone,everything going dead.


----------



## roncoinc

Jim,,grafton county awsome part of state.. aways away from the ocean but can get there in a couple hours or so.
for you it would be like the foothills of the adirondacks.
tho the big mt is over 6,000 ft high.
hunting is good but NOT like your used to.. 200lb deer tho not uncommon.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Up until now all i have is Jerry with a one dollar bill donation. ( canadien at that ! )
> c'mon guys ! John needs these saws for therapy !
> i have five ready to go and am thinking he may make better use of this one than i will..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All i need is some help with the shipping,,only looking for pledges untill i have the box filled and weighed and know shipping cost..if i could get 4 or 5 pledges of like $5 i could swing the rest myself
> I may even include an extension cord with alligator clamps on the ends he can plug in and put on his butt cheeks to replace the zapper the DR. took out
> If nobody steps up i will do it myself and just eat mac and cheese out of a box for a month !!
> i also found some brazilian mahogany to put in the box for his knife handles..
> yeh,knives,,some of us know how nice a job he does with them dont we ??


 
Ron that 017 looks in better shape than the one I just got LOL What are you doing up there?Making room?Or just teasing me? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 106 deg today with a low forecast of 85 deg.
> thu 106
> fri 106
> sat 106
> may last for a couple of weeks like that they say
> everything drying up,lakes dead,streams gone,everything going dead.


 
DAM!! Cliff you better move up with Jim!Get out of hell!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jim,,grafton county awsome part of state.. aways away from the ocean but can get there in a couple hours or so.
> for you it would be like the foothills of the adirondacks.
> tho the big mt is over 6,000 ft high.
> hunting is good but NOT like your used to.. 200lb deer tho not uncommon.


 
That does sound very nice!To bad it gets so cold or I would love it LOL


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> Up until now all i have is Jerry with a one dollar bill donation. ( canadien at that ! )
> c'mon guys ! John needs these saws for therapy !
> i have five ready to go and am thinking he may make better use of this one than i will..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All i need is some help with the shipping,,only looking for pledges untill i have the box filled and weighed and know shipping cost..if i could get 4 or 5 pledges of like $5 i could swing the rest myself
> I may even include an extension cord with alligator clamps on the ends he can plug in and put on his butt cheeks to replace the zapper the DR. took out
> If nobody steps up i will do it myself and just eat mac and cheese out of a box for a month !!
> i also found some brazilian mahogany to put in the box for his knife handles..
> yeh,knives,,some of us know how nice a job he does with them dont we ??



Put me down for 10 bucks Ron. PM me the info. Let me know if you need more. John's a good feller.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron that 017 looks in better shape than the one I just got LOL What are you doing up there?Making room?Or just teasing me? LOL


 
Combination of things John.
got the new storage trailer now and moving stuff.
looking at saws and realizing there are some i just aint never gonna get to or want to or even keep for parts as i dont want to work on that type anymore...but,,parting with a 1/2 doz aint gonna help much with making room but may make somebody else happy 
with about 75 runners and about that same number as projects i find i have a lot of them that are and will never do or go anyplace.
the best thing that could happen is to have Jim come out and take about 100 saws and ebay them in partnership 
besided,i have some old 3 tine forks that need new wooden handles


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That does sound very nice!To bad it gets so cold or I would love it LOL


 
What you meen cold ?? dont get all that much colder than where you at !! 
thats what they make trees for anyway,to cut and keep warm 
whadda ya think we live next to the artic circle ?
it has been over 100 deg here a couple times this summer also..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Up until now all i have is Jerry with a one dollar bill donation. ( canadien at that ! )
> c'mon guys ! John needs these saws for therapy !
> i have five ready to go and am thinking he may make better use of this one than i will..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All i need is some help with the shipping,,only looking for pledges untill i have the box filled and weighed and know shipping cost..if i could get 4 or 5 pledges of like $5 i could swing the rest myself
> I may even include an extension cord with alligator clamps on the ends he can plug in and put on his butt cheeks to replace the zapper the DR. took out
> If nobody steps up i will do it myself and just eat mac and cheese out of a box for a month !!
> i also found some brazilian mahogany to put in the box for his knife handles..
> yeh,knives,,some of us know how nice a job he does with them dont we ??


 


LOL,...I thought you understood Canadian eh. A loonie is a dollar up here, a twoonie is 2 dollars, a finn is a five ,then there is a ten spot, twenty spot, a fifty and a bill is a double fifty.Geessssh,...come on Ron,..you are just across the border....LOL.


----------



## roncoinc

Mastermind said:


> Put me down for 10 bucks Ron. PM me the info. Let me know if you need more. John's a good feller.


 
Randy ! gottcha.
Thats right,you have been the recipent of some stuff i have parted with 
of course that has been recipical also.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I thought you understood Canadian eh. A loonie is a dollar up here, a twoonie is 2 dollars, a finn is a five ,then there is a ten spot, twenty spot, a fifty and a bill is a double fifty.Geessssh,...come on Ron,..you are just across the border....LOL.


 
TIME TO FIND A BIGGER BOX !! :biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

Whats that i hear ?? 
sound like something filled with feathers is calling me 
must be the enchanting call of the pillow monster ..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> TIME TO FIND A BIGGER BOX !! :biggrin:


 
You bet!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Whats that i hear ??
> sound like something filled with feathers is calling me
> must be the enchanting call of the pillow monster ..


 
Come on ole fella,..its still early...LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys are freeking NUTS :hmm3grin2orange: Thats why I like you guys!I fit right in :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What you meen cold ?? dont get all that much colder than where you at !!
> thats what they make trees for anyway,to cut and keep warm
> whadda ya think we live next to the artic circle ?
> it has been over 100 deg here a couple times this summer also..


 
Thats what I mean!Its to dam cold here!I am old and delapedated


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys are freeking NUTS :hmm3grin2orange: Thats why I like you guys!I fit right in :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yup,...just a big dysfunctional family......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup,...just a big dysfunctional family......


 
Yep and your the head NUT :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep and your the head NUT :hmm3grin2orange:


 
That sounds familiar....LOL..


----------



## tbone75

OK who crapped and run everybody off?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I dunno, but I just realized that I passed 13,000 posts tonight.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I dunno, but I just realized that I passed 13,000 posts tonight.


 
Why yes you did! Congrats Jerry


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> I dunno, but I just realized that I passed 13,000 posts tonight.


 
And got a rep bomb.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> And got a rep bomb.


 
HEY!! The old Mastermind is back :biggrin: Thats better than your baby pic. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks guys,..I sort of feel like its my birthday,...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks guys,..I sort of feel like its my birthday,...LOL


 
:bday: Close enuff


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :bday: Close enuff


 
Whoooho,...thanks John,...that`s the cats ar$e...LOL...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time to log off and get to bed,..Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time to log off and get to bed,..Nytol.


 
Nite Jerry time for me two.Another Dr. in the morning LOL


----------



## Steve NW WI

roncoinc said:


> Up until now all i have is Jerry with a one dollar bill donation. ( canadien at that ! )
> c'mon guys ! John needs these saws for therapy !
> i have five ready to go and am thinking he may make better use of this one than i will..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All i need is some help with the shipping,,only looking for pledges untill i have the box filled and weighed and know shipping cost..if i could get 4 or 5 pledges of like $5 i could swing the rest myself
> I may even include an extension cord with alligator clamps on the ends he can plug in and put on his butt cheeks to replace the zapper the DR. took out
> If nobody steps up i will do it myself and just eat mac and cheese out of a box for a month !!
> i also found some brazilian mahogany to put in the box for his knife handles..
> yeh,knives,,some of us know how nice a job he does with them dont we ??


 
I'll offer up a couple boxes of mac and cheese!


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> I dunno, but I just realized that I passed 13,000 posts tonight.


 
I hope it wasn't like passin' a stone.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I hope it wasn't like passin' a stone.


 
LOL,...where you bin man? Made me realize just how much time I spend hanging out on here.


----------



## RandyMac

Ha ha ha
I bin busy tyin' knots on loose ends.
No end in sight, thank goodness.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tyin knots,..you making a net....LOL


----------



## RandyMac

I work without a net.

I'm getting a head start on Winter, lots of stuff to get done. 
Indications are Winter could come early. Mid October I'm guessin'.
Summer was late, the Sparrows only nested once, the Alders have that dusty look already.
The Cottonwoods are turning pale and shedding leaves.
Our first storms last year were in Oct, instead of Nov.
I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## AUSSIE1

RandyMac said:


> I work without a net.
> 
> I'm getting a head start on Winter, lots of stuff to get done.
> Indications are Winter could come early. Mid October I'm guessin'.
> Summer was late, the Sparrows only nested once, the Alders have that dusty look already.
> The Cottonwoods are turning pale and shedding leaves.
> Our first storms last year were in Oct, instead of Nov.
> I hope I'm wrong.


 
You may be right Randy.............everything that should be opening up in spring is hammering in mid winter here. Signs of an early spring.


----------



## RandyMac

My Grandad said nothing has been the same since Bravo Castle.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys looks like it may be a nice day out there?


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of slackers today!This thread is going down fast!I am knee deep in weedwhackers!Will it ever end?Another one showed up today!!!!!! My sister give it to my brother!So guess who gets to fix it?:bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,...if Ron gets his way you will be neck deep in Mini Macs and the like....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I work without a net.
> 
> I'm getting a head start on Winter, lots of stuff to get done.
> Indications are Winter could come early. Mid October I'm guessin'.
> Summer was late, the Sparrows only nested once, the Alders have that dusty look already.
> The Cottonwoods are turning pale and shedding leaves.
> Our first storms last year were in Oct, instead of Nov.
> I hope I'm wrong.


 
Sure is plenty of work to get done here also before winter, the grass is starting to turn brown, all the big weeds have grown and flowered, some gone to seed already, winter is coming early this year.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...if Ron gets his way you will be neck deep in Mini Macs and the like....LOL


 






Awhole flock of little saws !! :msp_biggrin:
find bars for the homies and look for a box..
saw on one of the homies "bad oiler".so that one runs.
the bandit did run but needs the oiler bulb installed.
the lil poulan i never even tried,was supposed to run.
two of the wards need work to run,one siezed but good parts.
going to throw in some brazilian cherry and some mahogany with em.
usps sez 70lb limit


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Awhole flock of little saws !! :msp_biggrin:
> find bars for the homies and look for a box..
> saw on one of the homies "bad oiler".so that one runs.
> the bandit did run but needs the oiler bulb installed.
> the lil poulan i never even tried,was supposed to run.
> two of the wards need work to run,one siezed but good parts.
> going to throw in some brazilian cherry and some mahogany with em.
> usps sez 70lb limit


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


>


 
Jerry,i suppose i will have to get some of that inch thick foam insulation to line the box 
hate to buy it but i can find any from my contractor friends..
need to find out biggest box PO will take also.
this may take a few days but i have the saws out and sorted,find bars and packing and will be good to go.
then when John finds what the saws need i can send him the small pieces to fix em.


----------



## roncoinc

Ciff been turned to well done bacon !!!

I read it in this article ! 

Texas sees power outages in brutal heat wave - Weather - msnbc.com

" The National Weather Service chief calls it a heat wave more intense than any he can remember — and nowhere is it being felt as intensely as in Texas, where high electricity use triggered power outages Thursday and Dallas saw its 34th straight day of triple-digit temperatures. "

CLIFF !! i can smell you cooking from here !!
( mmmm,,,bacon  )


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure is plenty of work to get done here also before winter, the grass is starting to turn brown, all the big weeds have grown and flowered, some gone to seed already, winter is coming early this year.



Yep summer is better than two thirds gone. Aug 13th is full moon...the 14th I drop 20-25 fairly large maples and ash to wilt for this winters firewood same as I always do. Let it sit where they fall until the leaves have sucked the suger and moisture out of the limbs and trunk. Around mid Oct go back in and fit and split, again right where they lay.....with the tractor mounted wood splitter..load the bucket..forward out 1/4 cord to the bucket...dump in the truck..repeat until full....drive home...engage the pto..dump the wood and stack...repeat until all the wood is out and the brush burned....all ready for winter....LOLOL sounds easy doesn't it???


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yep summer is better than two thirds gone. Aug 13th is full moon...the 14th I drop 20-25 fairly large maples and ash to wilt for this winters firewood same as I always do. Let it sit where they fall until the leaves have sucked the suger and moisture out of the limbs and trunk. Around mid Oct go back in and fit and split, again right where they lay.....with the tractor mounted wood splitter..load the bucket..forward out 1/4 cord to the bucket...dump in the truck..repeat until full....drive home...engage the pto..dump the wood and stack...repeat until all the wood is out and the brush burned....all ready for winter....LOLOL sounds easy doesn't it???


 
Thats for winter of 2012 right ??
i know you can burn the ash rite away and maple if dried all summer but best for both a year or so.
i like mine two years,nice burnin then


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> I work without a net.
> 
> I'm getting a head start on Winter, lots of stuff to get done.
> Indications are Winter could come early. Mid October I'm guessin'.
> Summer was late, the Sparrows only nested once, the Alders have that dusty look already.
> The Cottonwoods are turning pale and shedding leaves.
> Our first storms last year were in Oct, instead of Nov.
> I hope I'm wrong.


 
Makes me wonder who up there are the ones doing time with wx like that..


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Ciff been turned to well done bacon !!!
> 
> I read it in this article !
> 
> Texas sees power outages in brutal heat wave - Weather - msnbc.com
> 
> " The National Weather Service chief calls it a heat wave more intense than any he can remember — and nowhere is it being felt as intensely as in Texas, where high electricity use triggered power outages Thursday and Dallas saw its 34th straight day of triple-digit temperatures. "
> 
> CLIFF !! i can smell you cooking from here !!
> ( mmmm,,,bacon  )


 
34 days of 100°+ :shock: !
My daughter called me today , she's in Newfoundland and has been looking at rain and fog for the last 5 weeks with 46° to 54° temps and wondered what happened to summer .


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is too easy, getting wood is sposed to be some work to it. We track an excavator in to the furtherses felled tree, slip a cable choker around it, hook it to the bucket, move excavator to reach the next tree and hook up choker and tree to bucket, repeat til there is 20+ trees or 30+ ton hooked to the bucket. Then track out to the landing, the trees ride on its tops keeping it out of the grit. At the landing they get topped, limbed and the trunks cut up. Gets split there and loaded with a frontend loader into a dumptruck, forward to woodyard where it gets piled and covered to dry. I have more than 4 seasons worth of dry hardwood ahead.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,i suppose i will have to get some of that inch thick foam insulation to line the box
> hate to buy it but i can find any from my contractor friends..
> need to find out biggest box PO will take also.
> this may take a few days but i have the saws out and sorted,find bars and packing and will be good to go.
> then when John finds what the saws need i can send him the small pieces to fix em.


 
Can`t ship them without the foam.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Thats for winter of 2012 right ??
> i know you can burn the ash rite away and maple if dried all summer but best for both a year or so.
> i like mine two years,nice burnin then



Nope.....this winter's wood 2011-2012...you do it right and it burns excellent..very little creosote. The cut tree trys to keep the leaves alive until there is little moisture and no sugars left ...kinda "wicks" most of the moisture right out of the wood...what's left will be gone in a month or two of letting the air blow through the stacks of split wood...can't leave it in a heap.. gotta stack and cover...gotta do it right. I learned this method from and old horse logger...his son still does it this way and has every yr for the last 45 yrs or so...never cleans his chimney..never has had a chimney fire either...heats only with wood. The stuff burns like coal.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is too easy, getting wood is sposed to be some work to it. We track an excavator in to the furtherses felled tree, slip a cable choker around it, hook it to the bucket, move excavator to reach the next tree and hook up choker and tree to bucket, repeat til there is 20+ trees or 30+ ton hooked to the bucket. Then track out to the landing, the trees ride on its tops keeping it out of the grit. At the landing they get topped, limbed and the trunks cut up. Gets split there and loaded with a frontend loader into a dumptruck, forward to woodyard where it gets piled and covered to dry. I have more than 4 seasons worth of dry hardwood ahead.



LOL That sounds pretty darn easy to me!! My operation is considerably smaller. I like to not handle the wood any more times than I have to...one of the drawbacks of the splitter mounted on the tractor is I have to handle one more time as I can't split an pile directly into the bucket...have to do a bunch, turn the tractor around to load. But where I cut on my own lot right out behind my shop I can do it at my leasure somewhat. I endevor to make the job as enjoyable as possible...I spent to many yrs bustin butt to get it done as I had better things to do or had to get the wood out and off someones elses property as quickly as possible.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We do it in the winter, after Christmas and before the Feb. thaw. I usually drop all the trees ahead of time then make one trip in with the exc. , grab a big bundle and yank them out to the landing. Cut, split, toss in loader bucket right off the splitter, dump in the tandem dumptruck and trundle it out to the woodyard. 10-12 cord in a day....:msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can`t ship them without the foam.


 
i think one piece of this may be enough ?

3/4 in. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. Foam Insulation-389697 at The Home Depot


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> i think one piece of this may be enough ?
> 
> 3/4 in. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. Foam Insulation-389697 at The Home Depot


 
Yep, that would surely do it....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Has anyone heard from Cliff???
I hope he has not been roasted like the peanuts I am eating.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Has anyone heard from Cliff???
> I hope he has not been roasted like the peanuts I am eating.


 
He's makin bacon,out of himself !!

still over 100 deg everyday until maybe monday down to 96 ? 

check this out !!

Detroit, TX 75436 Month Weather Report - AccuWeather.com


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> He's makin bacon,out of himself !!
> 
> still over 100 deg everyday until maybe monday down to 96 ?
> 
> check this out !!
> 
> Detroit, TX 75436 Month Weather Report - AccuWeather.com


 
Wow,...that`s insane!


----------



## tbone75

Looks like you been busy there Ron.You know I will help with the shipping!Starting to like the looks of that pile?I must be nuts?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Has anyone heard from Cliff???
> I hope he has not been roasted like the peanuts I am eating.


 
I talked to him a day or so ago, he said it was 110*F down his way, no wonder he doesn't want to bs much. We have been working on lining our trip up through northern New England on our land hunt. Just found another piece, 100acres for $130,000 right on the Canadian border in Vermont. We decided we are going try to get a piece that is affordable and use it as a bit of a retreat for hunting and such until the time comes that we can get a couple of places built on it, where ever we decide to do this. Not much saw work going on here lately, just land hunting.


----------



## tbone75

You guys got it made doing fire wood.I drop mine the year before then drag them up the hill out of the woods close to the house one at a time with my old truck LOL Then cut split and haul it by the truck load to the house.Then stack it.most years I have enuff done for the year ahead.But last year I used a lot more because I was home all winter.So this year I am starting all over LOL Still have about a cord left.But need lots more!Wood wont be as good but it will burn LOL Got a nice bunch of hickory & elm logs laying here.I will have it done in a week as soon as it cools down?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I talked to him a day or so ago, he said it was 110*F down his way, no wonder he doesn't want to bs much. We have been working on lining our trip up through northern New England on our land hunt. Just found another piece, 100acres for $130,000 right on the Canadian border in Vermont. We decided we are going try to get a piece that is affordable and use it as a bit of a retreat for hunting and such until the time comes that we can get a couple of places built on it, where ever we decide to do this. Not much saw work going on here lately, just land hunting.


 
I can understand how hot weather like that would keep one from BSing...LOL
Hope you find a good piece that suits your needs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys got it made doing fire wood.I drop mine the year before then drag them up the hill out of the woods close to the house one at a time with my old truck LOL Then cut split and haul it by the truck load to the house.Then stack it.most years I have enuff done for the year ahead.But last year I used a lot more because I was home all winter.So this year I am starting all over LOL Still have about a cord left.But need lots more!Wood wont be as good but it will burn LOL Got a nice bunch of hickory & elm logs laying here.I will have it done in a week as soon as it cools down?


 
That`s the way its sposed to be done,..LOL.


----------



## jimdad07

Starting to find a bunch of places. We are taking four days towards the end of the month and we are going to check them all out. I think we will end up picking to one we found tonight in Vermont. SO far it has been the best price and has been the closest to what we are looking for.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s the way its sposed to be done,..LOL.


 
At least I have electric start on my home made splitter LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Starting to find a bunch of places. We are taking four days towards the end of the month and we are going to check them all out. I think we will end up picking to one we found tonight in Vermont. SO far it has been the best price and has been the closest to what we are looking for.


 
Best of luck with that.


----------



## tbone75

Down to one weedwhacker to fix!! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> At least I have electric start on my home made splitter LOL


 
The V4 on the 40 ton splitter we use is elec start thank goodness.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Down to one weedwhacker to fix!! :msp_thumbup:


 
Horray!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Starting to find a bunch of places. We are taking four days towards the end of the month and we are going to check them all out. I think we will end up picking to one we found tonight in Vermont. SO far it has been the best price and has been the closest to what we are looking for.


 
Good Luck Jim


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The V4 on the 40 ton splitter we use is elec start thank goodness.


 
Now thats a splitter!:msp_thumbsup: Mine is only a 15hp Briggs LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Electric starters on wood splitters? Just plain spoiled. In that note, time for me to turn in. Have good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now thats a splitter!:msp_thumbsup: Mine is only a 15hp Briggs LOL


 
It weighs over 2000 lbs, not real easy to move around,..at least no one has ever tried to steal it...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Electric starters on wood splitters? Just plain spoiled. In that note, time for me to turn in. Have good day tomorrow guys.


 
Nite Jim.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Electric starters on wood splitters? Just plain spoiled. In that note, time for me to turn in. Have good day tomorrow guys.


 
Nite Jim


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It weighs over 2000 lbs, not real easy to move around,..at least no one has ever tried to steal it...LOL


 
LOL like I said thats a splitter!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> LOL like I said thats a splitter!!


 
Built in 1973 to run and last forever.


----------



## tbone75

Got another splitter in the making.Just need a pump for it.Longer stroke on this one.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Built in 1973 to run and last forever.


 
Looks like its doing very well LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got another splitter in the making.Just need a pump for it.Longer stroke on this one.


 
Massey Ferguson 70 backhoe pump, will move that cyl at a decent speed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks like its doing very well LOL


 
Got a little over 4000 hrs on it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Massey Ferguson 70 backhoe pump, will move that cyl at a decent speed.


 
YES!! That sure would LOL If I can find one? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got a little over 4000 hrs on it.


 
Thats a LOT of wood!


----------



## pioneerguy600

You don`t need anything near that heavy for a personal woodsplitter, those little electric splitters would split 3-5 cords a year,...it might take all year to split up using one,..LOL


----------



## tbone75

I had plans to get a pump from work?But they won't let us have anything now.They send it all to scrap.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thats a LOT of wood!


 
We used to do 400-450 cords a year for many years with it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You don`t need anything near that heavy for a personal woodsplitter, those little electric splitters would split 3-5 cords a year,...it might take all year to split up using one,..LOL


 
Almost put a 5hp electric motor on it?Just to far to run a cord LOL Got another 15 hp briggs for it now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I had plans to get a pump from work?But they won't let us have anything now.They send it all to scrap.


 
So many places have gone that route.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We used to do 400-450 cords a year for many years with it.


 
Thats big time splitting and cutting!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> So many places have gone that route.


 
Use to get all kinds of stuff.Just paid scrap price for it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

They work well with an electric motor on them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thats big time splitting and cutting!


 
I ran Sachs Dolmars back then.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I ran Sachs Dolmars back then.


 
I got to get me one of them LOL I never hear anything bad about them?


----------



## pioneerguy600

They are a fine saw,..I always have and still do really like mine, wish they were never taken over by Makita.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are a fine saw,..I always have and still do really like mine, wish they were never taken over by Makita.


 
Yes they will go down hill big time!Or already have?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes they will go down hill big time!Or already have?


 
Very unfortunate indeed.
Time for me to pack it up for tonight,..Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

Got the parts found for the other P52!Should be here in a week or so.Wasen't planning on putting 2 together?But found parts LOL Going to need a brake band and one other thing?


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jerry


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The V4 on the 40 ton splitter we use is elec start thank goodness.




LOL...I am assuming V4 Wisconsin????? If it is, the only other option would be a hand crank!!! LOL!!! I have a 20,000 gal/hr trash pump, a 6:1 geared converyor motor and a Hobart (portable?????) two cyl welder...all crankstart wisconsins. Gotta keep up on the mag points if you don't like cranking!!!! They all have impulse mags so if tuned and set properly they start very well and fairly easy...until it gets down to 0 degrees...LOL!!! I do like (envy) eclectric start though!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Actually got a job today 
in portsmouth,a port town on the coast.
you wouldnt believe what they call a condo there !
maybe take a couple of pix.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Actually got a job today
> in portsmouth,a port town on the coast.
> you wouldnt believe what they call a condo there !
> maybe take a couple of pix.


 
opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

Morning everyone...May rain here today and for sure tomorrow.We could use it.


----------



## tbone75

Started to get this MS170 put together today.Found one more problem.The bottom of the block.Clam bottom half is cracked!So now I need one of them.


----------



## tbone75

Got another saw in the mail today!And some nice wood too!A Homie 150 not bad shape at all.Only wanted one because they look cool to me LOL Thanks Jacob


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Got another saw in the mail today!And some nice wood too!A Homie 150 not bad shape at all.Only wanted one because they look cool to me LOL Thanks Jacob


 
I have a blue one and a red one. There is something about the looks of them. My blue one is a runner and the red is for parts. Cool looking saw for sure.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I have a blue one and a red one. There is something about the looks of them. My blue one is a runner and the red is for parts. Cool looking saw for sure.


 
This one is red.He even sent a few extra parts!I like him LOL As to when I get to it? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> opcorn:


 
Had to get out of town quick today !
only three ways in and out and late afternoon the traffic starts and can turn a 1/2 hour drive into 1 1/2 hours..
pix next trip,very famouse town.


----------



## roncoinc

All alone again


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> All alone again


 
Yes it's pretty quite in here. Everyone must of went out to dinner and stopped at the local watering hole and had a few.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Yes it's pretty quite in here. Everyone must of went out to dinner and stopped at the local watering hole and had a few.


 
Just got back from a neighborhood horse shoe tournament where everybody was having QUITE a few 
i was the only one not imbibing


----------



## tbone75

My youngest Daughter is here right now so I will be on later. LOL Man this place is dead!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL...I am assuming V4 Wisconsin????? If it is, the only other option would be a hand crank!!! LOL!!! I have a 20,000 gal/hr trash pump, a 6:1 geared converyor motor and a Hobart (portable?????) two cyl welder...all crankstart wisconsins. Gotta keep up on the mag points if you don't like cranking!!!! They all have impulse mags so if tuned and set properly they start very well and fairly easy...until it gets down to 0 degrees...LOL!!! I do like (envy) eclectric start though!!!


 
A Wisconsin it is and you can have the crank start versions. They are awesome engines though, I got three new ones back in 1972 that had never had gas in them.


----------



## tbone75

Everyone go to bed?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Must be Friday night.


----------



## tbone75

Not much going on tonight.I didn't do much at all today.Back is acting up for some reason more than usual?Got family GTGs Sat. & Sun. My side then her side LOL Won't be doing much else this weekend.Then one of my Uncles from Indiana in a week or 2 he told me tonight.He likes working on saws!May put him to work LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Heading off to the Lake tomorrow, got to spend some time up there as summer is rapidly slipping away.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heading off to the Lake tomorrow, got to spend some time up there as summer is rapidly slipping away.


 
Yep it sure is!You better have some fun before its to cold LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep it sure is!You better have some fun before its to cold LOL


 
LOL,...its getting colder here every day, could have worn a long sleeved top shirt all day today.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...its getting colder here every day, could have worn a long sleeved top shirt all day today.


 
To bad we can't send some cool down to Cliff.Poor guy is getting cooked down there!


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All......just got back from a party at the lake...live band...great food...limited beverages as there was driving to be done. John I got time to take some pics of the knife you sent but to tired to get them up tonight...tomorrow....got a "new" LOL Jonsereds to day will get those pics up as well at the same time...beat tonight. Nite all.....


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...its getting colder here every day, could have worn a long sleeved top shirt all day today.


 
You got that right. It's been getting a little cooler here as well. I just came in from the shop. My wife's little brother had a house warming this evening, I imbibed quite a bit for a guy who only drinks more than two beers in a sitting twice a year. I am one of those who likes to work when he gets a couple in him. That shop is almost shining. I was able to get two weedeaters running in the process. Put a 12 pack down and still going, not too shabby.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite all, time for me to go down. Have a good weekend.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nite all, time for me to go down. Have a good weekend.


 
Good night Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

Yep time for me to hit the sack.You guys have a good one


----------



## jimdad07

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck couldn't chuck wood?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Yep time for me to hit the sack.You guys have a good one


 
Good night John


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> A Wisconsin it is and you can have the crank start versions. They are awesome engines though, I got three new ones back in 1972 that had never had gas in them.



LOL!!! After riding a kick start only Harley big twin for 35 yrs cranking those guys is about the same starting procedure. LOL!!! They are rugged motors indeed...their motto was "More Horsepower Hours" LOL!! Nite jerry Jim, John and everyone else!!


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Robin, have a good one tomorrow.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...Got some pics of the knife that John sent me. The pics (my photo ability...or lack of) doesn't really do the knife justice...it's a work of art and the sheath is pretty unique as well...it hinges in the middle when the snap is open but with the snap closed it ridged like a normal sheath...all in all very unique setup..I'm very impressed..He knew I'd like the Red!!! Thank you John...BTW did that Box-o-Wood make it's way down to you yet?


----------



## dancan

Nice knife !


----------



## RandyMac

Busy night.
7 DUIs, 3 were Xrays
5 Drunk in publics, 2 were Xrays
3 pretty good drug arrests, 1 with weapons
1 Domestic violence, Xray
1 auto theft
1 Burg (commercial)

I'm glad I don't do intake anymore.
Between the puke, BO, OC and cheap perfume, booking reeks.


----------



## Cantdog

Now just a few pics of my "New" Jonsereds that arrived yesterday. This is a "Racket 601" This was made from 1969 tp 1972 and is the predessor of the famous 621. This is in very good condition for its age and only needs a good cleaning, carb kit/fuel line/filter and either a new recoil spring or the temper taken out of the end and another loop bent in the old one. This will be pretty much a shelf queen but must run well when asked to. I've alway thought the art deco look was a hoot....George Jetsons own personal saw!!!! Must be "Racket Science"!!!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning The box of wood hasen't made it yet.I am sure it wont be long. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Now just a few pics of my "New" Jonsereds that arrived yesterday. This is a "Racket 601" This was made from 1969 tp 1972 and is the predessor of the famous 621. This is in very good condition for its age and only needs a good cleaning, carb kit/fuel line/filter and either a new recoil spring or the temper taken out of the end and another loop bent in the old one. This will be pretty much a shelf queen but must run well when asked to. I've alway thought the art deco look was a hoot....George Jetsons own personal saw!!!! Must be "Racket Science"!!!


 
Looks good for its age!


----------



## RandyMac

Pretty cool Robin.
misc pics?
I keep anything non McCulloch under "Off brands" :hmm3grin2orange:

Box of wood reminds me of something, almost, must of fallen in an air pocket.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Busy night.
> 7 DUIs, 3 were Xrays
> 5 Drunk in publics, 2 were Xrays
> 3 pretty good drug arrests, 1 with weapons
> 1 Domestic violence, Xray
> 1 auto theft
> 1 Burg (commercial)
> 
> I'm glad I don't do intake anymore.
> Between the puke, BO, OC and cheap perfume, booking reeks.


 
Sounds like a very busy night! LOL


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a very busy night! LOL


 
County fair time, tomorrow should be busy too.
I only have an 8 hour shift, start at 2200.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Pretty cool Robin.
> misc pics?
> I keep anything non McCulloch under "Off brands" :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Box of wood reminds me of something, almost, must of fallen in an air pocket.




LOL!! Yeah I had a few pics of different stuff and couldn't see each item having it's own folder
so called it misc pics...I'll probably wished I hadn't sometime in the future!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

I keep three sets, all labled and sorted differently.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys. Looks like you had a busy night Randy.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning guys 
Sorry I havent been posting much. 
its been very stressful lately :sad:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning guys. Looks like you had a busy night Randy.


 
Hows your head today Jim? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning guys
> Sorry I havent been posting much.
> its been very stressful lately :sad:


 
Hows the leg doing?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Hows the leg doing?


 
Its doing.. OK, It hurts every now and again. but besides that doing fine.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Its doing.. OK, It hurts every now and again. but besides that doing fine.


 I like that new avatar!!


----------



## tbone75

Got a nice big box of wood today! Very nice stuff in there ! Thanks Robin


----------



## tbone75

Had a 021 just dropped off YUK! Its the same one I fixed a while back.He go it pinched pulled so hard on it pulled it right out of the av mounts!Broke the fuel line and who knows what else LOL If that wasen't enough for the day.My BIL ask me to fix his WEEDWHACKER!!! WTF is up with these things?But being me I can't say no LOL I lost count on how many in the last 2 weeks now?May be because I don't charge anything but parts?I just tell them to look for old saws for me LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Got a nice big box of wood today! Very nice stuff in there ! Thanks Robin



Excellent John...I hope some of it will be useful to you..the cherry will darken down real nice with some oil and sunshine..the mahogany has some wild grain.....the burls are cool but not sure for knife handles...perhaps...crazy grain... hack em and split em see what you get!!! Good luck.....at least it ain't weedwhackers!!!LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Excellent John...I hope some of it will be useful to you..the cherry will darken down real nice with some oil and sunshine..the mahogany has some wild grain.....the burls are cool but not sure for knife handles...perhaps...crazy grain... hack em and split em see what you get!!! Good luck.....at least it ain't weedwhackers!!!LOL!!


 
I have have used some burls before.It looks GREAT when done!Got the BIL weedwhacker fixed just needed a fuel line LOL Now I am (trying) to adapt another carb on the other one?The old one is total junk!The 021 is an easy one too.The impulse line came off when he jerked it around.


----------



## tbone75

*Pic taker is working again LOL*

This is the saw Jerry was so nice to send me! I LIKE IT :msp_thumbsup: Thanks again Jerry


----------



## tbone75

A couple pics of the rolled truck I need to get busy on LOL.Not real bad but the roof will be a little trouble.


----------



## roncoinc

Yard sale day todaY 
Headed for one an hour away that had chainsaws.
got distracted by other sales and got there late,what a bummer 
estate sale,guy was a small engine repair shop.
four bay garage and second floor was full of stuff,,well WAS before i got there two hours late !!
did come away with this husky 455rx for $10,was out of gas,runs good 
45cc !!







a very nice parts washer working for $10






and was givin these ring clamps 






this was in the stuff with the ring clamps but have NO idea what it is ??


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

Ron had a good day! LOL Have no idea what that one thing is?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


>


 
Hey Ron Is this the thing you dont know what is for? Its to hold the Piston while you install the rings. Slide the slot in between the crank there and it will prop up the piston real nicely


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I like that new avatar!!


 
Thanks, I bought a 390xp for a member here and thought Id snap a couple of pictures before sending it out. I might be wanting me one now :smile:


----------



## dancan

Slackers !

Nice haul Ron !






Is that thing for sale ?


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Ron Is this the thing you dont know what is for? Its to hold the Piston while you install the rings. Slide the slot in between the crank there and it will prop up the piston real nicely


 
There ya go Jason ! 
dont think it was ever used judging by the amount of crap buildup on it.
even has a hole in the end to tie on a thether 
now if that thing was a couple inches thick or more it could be usefull.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Slackers !
> 
> Nice haul Ron !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that thing for sale ?


 
Yes it will be.
to durned big for me !!
45cc like having a chainsaw on the end of a big stick ! and the weight to go with it.
find a strap or as this thing needs a "harness" and clean it up nice and it should bring close to a couple bills ?? will have to do some reaserch.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning..Got another family GTG today.Hope this one isn't as boring as the one yesterday? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Good Haul there Ron.....Jason is right on about the piston holding block....would need to be cleaned before use but a very handy little devise...Hey you thought any more about what you need for those 70E Red parts??? Just remembered that got lost in the shuffle....


----------



## sefh3

Good morning slackers

Looks like a good haul for you there Ron. Nice price for a brush hog. Those piston holders come in handy when working on the smaller saws but those ring compressors are a life saver.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Good morning slackers
> 
> Looks like a good haul for you there Ron. Nice price for a brush hog. Those piston holders come in handy when working on the smaller saws but those ring compressors are a life saver.


 
Did you happen to find that piece I need for the 170?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Good morning..Got another family GTG today.Hope this one isn't as boring as the one yesterday? LOL


 

Mornin' John....I know what you mean...I'm plum tuckered out...the OL had us going to a party Fri nite...another one last nite and this afternoon we drive an hr each way to her sisters birthday party to eat a hot dog and drink a beer.....be good to get back to work tomorrow and relax!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Good Haul there Ron.....Jason is right on about the piston holding block....would need to be cleaned before use but a very handy little devise...Hey you thought any more about what you need for those 70E Red parts??? Just remembered that got lost in the shuffle....


 
It was YOU that disremembered it ! 
all i ask is being fair price wise..
i can look on ebay and see what stuff goes for..
how about a suggestion on the complete good running 70E that has like a 24in b&c ?
and a jred 450 that could use a top cover but runs ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin' John....I know what you mean...I'm plum tuckered out...the OL had us going to a party Fri nite...another one last nite and this afternoon we drive an hr each way to her sisters birthday party to eat a hot dog and drink a beer.....be good to get back to work tomorrow and relax!!!!!!


 
LOL you got it worse than me!Todays is the OL side so I know my INLs and no one else!Yesterday was just about that bad.I don't know them people LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Did you happen to find that piece I need for the 170?


 
170 ??
what 170 ??
piece ??
guess i forgot all about it ?
sure it was me to look ?
remind me


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 170 ??
> what 170 ??
> piece ??
> guess i forgot all about it ?
> sure it was me to look ?
> remind me


 
That was for sefh3 I need the bottom of the clam for a ms170.Mine is cracked


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> LOL you got it worse than me!Todays is the OL side so I know my INLs and no one else!Yesterday was just about that bad.I don't know them people LOL


 
Nothing that beer wont make more pleasurable


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Did you happen to find that piece I need for the 170?


 
Heading to the shop now.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That was for sefh3 I need the bottom of the clam for a ms170.Mine is cracked


 
OK,i dont do stihl,give that stuff away as soon as i can


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Heading to the shop now.


 
Thanks!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nothing that beer wont make more pleasurable


 
Yep it would.But I don't drink any more LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep it would.But I don't drink any more LOL


 
Neither do i but i can remember


----------



## roncoinc

Anybody got a harness for that brush cutter ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,i dont do stihl,give that stuff away as soon as i can


 
This is for my X-BIL he had 2 I fix one for him and keep the other!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Anybody got a harness for that brush cutter ?


 
Sorry all I got is a strap.No good for that thing!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Anybody got a harness for that brush cutter ?


 

:msp_smile:



You'll have to send it up here so I can test run it for you LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> :msp_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to send it up here so I can test run it for you LOL !


 
Such a pita to send to CA something that big and heavy 
after shipping,hardly worth it i think.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Such a pita to send to CA something that big and heavy
> after shipping,hardly worth it i think.


 

You're wright , it would get expensive shipping that harness back and forth and what a pita . LOL ! 
I have a buddy that does long haul , he's down there regularly ,he says if it fits behind the cab .... :msp_smile: .


----------



## tbone75

Ron I think you found a new owner for that brush cutter LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got that PITA 021 running again!The impulse line was off form him yanking it around.Broke the tank vent off too!Drilled it out and put a duckbill in it.Seems to work just fine so far LOL This guy is a little doofy IMO.Sold his big saw and now uses this 021 for everything?Says he drops big trees bucks them and all with it?Why I don't know?His big saw was a 044.Also tells me hes very hard on saws so I will see a lot of him LOL I told him get another big saw so I won't see him so much LOL Hell he can afford anything he wants?But I will keep him happy cause hes got that bandsaw mill  His brother is the same way.Built his (very nice) log house using nothing but a 021.Cut all the trees he used in the house.So he doesen't have a lot in it.Gives me some ideas!


----------



## jimdad07

Not a good day here so far. I've been cutting wood all day and was giving my 9010 some more break in time and guess what? Leaned out and siezed up fast.:bang::taped::angrysoapbox::ah:. I let it cool down and it freed up but it won't start. I am not even going to take it apart, going back to the dealer to get fixed under warranty. I know it wasn't the gas, I ran the same in the 6400 all day and it did fine.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Not a good day here so far. I've been cutting wood all day and was giving my 9010 some more break in time and guess what? Leaned out and siezed up fast.:bang::taped::angrysoapbox::ah:. I let it cool down and it freed up but it won't start. I am not even going to take it apart, going back to the dealer to get fixed under warranty. I know it wasn't the gas, I ran the same in the 6400 all day and it did fine.


 
DAM that SUCKS !!!!! Hope you get it fixed up quick?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> DAM that SUCKS !!!!! Hope you get it fixed up quick?


 
I hope so too. Acted like a fast air leak. I hope it is not another factory SNAFU due to a limp wrist.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This is the saw Jerry was so nice to send me! I LIKE IT :msp_thumbsup: Thanks again Jerry


 
you`re welcome, hope it cleans up and runs well for you or just use it as parts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim,...I think you got one that was built on a Monday morning.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> you`re welcome, hope it cleans up and runs well for you or just use it as parts.


 
If anything I will use the other one for parts LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just had a good saw dropped off to work on.A HUSKY 455 Rancher about time I got something I like to work on :hmm3grin2orange: Can't be much wrong with it.He said it wont oil and he knows nothing about a saw LOL A good cleaning may fix it?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I hope so too. Acted like a fast air leak. I hope it is not another factory SNAFU due to a limp wrist.


 
Not to sure you didn't get a lemon?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not to sure you didn't get a lemon?


 
Lets hope not, but they certainly not the quality the 1980`s saws were.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lets hope not, but they certainly not the quality the 1980`s saws were.


 
I sure hope its not junk?Should be a very good saw?


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 9010`s are sturdily constructed but like all new saws sold nowadays the manufacturer is mandated to run them on the edge of too lean, they are set too lean from the factory to pass EPA regs.The dealer should know enough to richen up the factory settings before handing the saw over to the new owner but a few I know are too afraid of EPA sanctions if they tamper with the factory setting. Therefore the new owner is often left on his own to set the saw up correctly for the intended usage. Lets hope Jims saw died from a freak occourance like a seal letting go or a gasket getting sucked in. If it comes down to an improperly set carb then that can be a hard to prove whodunnit argument between the dealer and owner.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Not a good day here so far. I've been cutting wood all day and was giving my 9010 some more break in time and guess what? Leaned out and siezed up fast.:bang::taped::angrysoapbox::ah:. I let it cool down and it freed up but it won't start. I am not even going to take it apart, going back to the dealer to get fixed under warranty. I know it wasn't the gas, I ran the same in the 6400 all day and it did fine.



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!!!!! What a drag Jim....but I think you're right in not taking it apart but letting the dealer do it. If you fuss with it your warrantee is out the window.....to bad I know you really liked that saw...prehaps it will be fixwed at no cost and will make you a great saw for yrs to come.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 9010`s are sturdily constructed but like all new saws sold nowadays the manufacturer is mandated to run them on the edge of too lean, they are set too lean from the factory to pass EPA regs.The dealer should know enough to richen up the factory settings before handing the saw over to the new owner but a few I know are too afraid of EPA sanctions if they tamper with the factory setting. Therefore the new owner is often left on his own to set the saw up correctly for the intended usage. Lets hope Jims saw died from a freak occourance like a seal letting go or a gasket getting sucked in. If it comes down to an improperly set carb then that can be a hard to prove whodunnit argument between the dealer and owner.


 
I bought a new 445 husky last year.It was set way way lean.Off fleabay LOL I know it happens all the time with new saws.


----------



## sefh3

Man Jim that sucks. It makes a grown man want to cry because these manufacture run every thing so close to the limit. Keep us posted.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bought a new 445 husky last year.It was set way way lean.Off fleabay LOL I know it happens all the time with new saws.


 
It happens a lot and is a good thing if you want to pick up saws to rebuild, many of my saws were lean seized or straight gassed ones that I got very reasonable.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It happens a lot and is a good thing if you want to pick up saws to rebuild, many of my saws were lean seized or straight gassed ones that I got very reasonable.


 
Yep I have got several that way LOL Sold that 445 and made a little on it too LOL


----------



## tbone75

I bought a P40/41? Its froze up but all there.Not sure why LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Check it out to see if the piston is stuck.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I bought a P40/41? Its froze up but all there.Not sure why LOL


 
Pull the muffler, And tell us what it looks like John. 
Hey ya'll
Got a storm moving in now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Check it out to see if the piston is stuck.


 
I will soon as I get it LOL No hurry on this one.Just seem cheap enuff LOL I guess I like Pioneer P series LOL


----------



## tbone75

We had a little rain today.Hope for some more tonight?We need it.Not as bad as Cliff tho!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

We have had 3 storms for 3 straight days


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> We have had 3 storms for 3 straight days


 
Its ok as long as it aint bad ones?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Its ok as long as it aint bad ones?


 
Its lighting out now like crazy  
I dont even think were getting any rain though? Ohh woops spoke to soon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We had great weather here this weekend, light winds and temps in the 60`s, sunny both days.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> We had great weather here this weekend, light winds and temps in the 60`s, sunny both days.


 
Jerry I would die for that kinda weather. It was 112 degrees in the sun this morning when Crystal and I walked to church


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I bought a P40/41? Its froze up but all there.Not sure why LOL


 
hmmmmm I have a P40 that has a busted up rear handle. I'll check it out. I thought it has spark and compression. I'll get back with you tomorrow night. You might needs some parts from it.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> hmmmmm I have a P40 that has a busted up rear handle. I'll check it out. I thought it has spark and compression. I'll get back with you tomorrow night. You might needs some parts from it.


 
OOOOHHH!!! You gots me excited LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I talked to my dealer tonight. He is going to tear it down and find out what happened to it. We did set the carb up at 12,800 on the high side with no load and 2700 on the idle. Stan will take care of me, we are pretty good friends and I know he will go the extra mile, that's a big reason i am loyal to him and the brand he sells. The guy backs his product. He said the same thing Jerry said, this one must have been made on a Monday. What's hard is I will always know that this one burnt up like that, even after it's fixed I might have trouble trusting it not to do it again.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I talked to my dealer tonight. He is going to tear it down and find out what happened to it. We did set the carb up at 12,800 on the high side with no load and 2700 on the idle. Stan will take care of me, we are pretty good friends and I know he will go the extra mile, that's a big reason i am loyal to him and the brand he sells. The guy backs his product. He said the same thing Jerry said, this one must have been made on a Monday. What's hard is I will always know that this one burnt up like that, even after it's fixed I might have trouble trusting it not to do it again.


 
Good to hear he will back it up for you!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jerry I would die for that kinda weather. It was 112 degrees in the sun this morning when Crystal and I walked to church


 
You fellas down South can keep anything over 80F, if it gets that hot up here I will head off to the beach or the island. What am I thinking, the island has two miles of sand beach, who could ask for more.


----------



## tbone75

Still messing with these last 2 weedwhackers!Carbs are giving me lots of trouble?Don't have any other carbs that will fit.Time to put them down for a day or 2 LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You fellas down South can keep anything over 80F, if it gets that hot up here I will head off to the beach or the island. What am I thinking, the island has two miles of sand beach, who could ask for more.


 
RUB it in Jerry LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to get to bed for tonight, Nytol.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to get to bed for tonight, Nytol.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

Night Jerry. Time for me to turn in myself. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Night Jerry. Time for me to turn in myself. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


 
Nite Jim


----------



## sefh3

good nite all. Hopefully everyone has a great day tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

Slackers ! It's time to go to work !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Slackers ! It's time to go to work !



OK.....OK!! I'm up..............damp and drizzley..........gotta go clear over growth off a half mile of horse fence...joy.....Thanks Dan.......I was having a fairly nice dream about shiny red and black saws...now I gotta go run a orange and white Kombi 90 with the clearing saw head........in the rain....fog and mist......Thanks again.......:msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK.....OK!! I'm up..............damp and drizzley..........gotta go clear over growth off a half mile of horse fence...joy.....Thanks Dan.......I was having a fairly nice dream about shiny red and black saws...now I gotta go run a orange and white Kombi 90 with the clearing saw head........in the rain....fog and mist......Thanks again.......:msp_angry:


 
Don't sound like much fun?Better go work on some saws LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Still messing with these last 2 weedwhackers!Carbs are giving me lots of trouble?Don't have any other carbs that will fit.Time to put them down for a day or 2 LOL


 
John,i also am having a hard time with a wacker,had the carb in the USC for a good long day,cleaned nice,new kit everything good and still no go.
pulled the carb down,carb cleaner and everything seemed good,back together,still no go 
going to look up the carb and the IPL for it and see what passages i may have missed..
then a stronger cleaning solution in the USC and go for broke i guess ??
have a 2 stroke tiller giving me same problems.. good compression but only start and run force fed mix..runs till thats gone and dies.new filter,lines carb kit ?? it aint like i havent rebuilt 1,000 or more carbs but every once in awhile a problem one comes up.
got a gen set carb needs just a tad of choke to run right,been thru that one three times  problem with that one is it cant be tore down far enough because of plastic metering parts pressed in.
the nice thing when working at the dealership was with a carb problem the solution was to pull a new carb off the shelf and end of problem,not worth the time to rebuild..

I been having problems with the site being so slow so trying to fit everything into one post !

Guess robin missed my questions ??

going to get packing foam today and will bring the TRUCK and not the car this time :msp_rolleyes:
i see robin sent mahogany John,should i include this 2in thick piece or you got enuf ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,i also am having a hard time with a wacker,had the carb in the USC for a good long day,cleaned nice,new kit everything good and still no go.
> pulled the carb down,carb cleaner and everything seemed good,back together,still no go
> going to look up the carb and the IPL for it and see what passages i may have missed..
> then a stronger cleaning solution in the USC and go for broke i guess ??
> have a 2 stroke tiller giving me same problems.. good compression but only start and run force fed mix..runs till thats gone and dies.new filter,lines carb kit ?? it aint like i havent rebuilt 1,000 or more carbs but every once in awhile a problem one comes up.
> got a gen set carb needs just a tad of choke to run right,been thru that one three times  problem with that one is it cant be tore down far enough because of plastic metering parts pressed in.
> the nice thing when working at the dealership was with a carb problem the solution was to pull a new carb off the shelf and end of problem,not worth the time to rebuild..
> 
> I been having problems with the site being so slow so trying to fit everything into one post !
> 
> Guess robin missed my questions ??
> 
> going to get packing foam today and will bring the TRUCK and not the car this time :msp_rolleyes:
> i see robin sent mahogany John,should i include this 2in thick piece or you got enuf ?


 
A little more couldn't hurt LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have been running them carbs through the usc too.Having the same problem LOL I am going to try your way and go for broke LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> A little more couldn't hurt LOL


 
Am i stuttering when i type and not being understood ??
even you didnt answer me about the mahogany ?
I have a couple forks that need new handles,is this something you can do ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Am i stuttering when i type and not being understood ??
> even you didnt answer me about the mahogany ?
> I have a couple forks that need new handles,is this something you can do ??


 
Yes Ron I could use the wood LOL And yes I can put new handles on the forks!! Just let me know what flavor you like LOL


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> A little more couldn't hurt LOL


 
Sorry Ron.I would like to have the wood.I just didn't say nuff LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Well thats weird, I posted a post this morning, and it never showed up  
Anywho, had some more storms here this morning, coming you way John.  
Ron them look like MENS forks! LOL
Wheres Cliff been? I have seen him on facebook or anything?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well thats weird, I posted a post this morning, and it never showed up
> Anywho, had some more storms here this morning, coming you way John.
> Ron them look like MENS forks! LOL
> Wheres Cliff been? I have seen him on facebook or anything?


 
Thanks for the heads up! LOL We could use the rain but not that other crap!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! LOL We could use the rain but not that other crap!!


 
Hows your back doing John?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hows your back doing John?


 
Same old crap :msp_sad: Looking for a new Dr. Hope to try something else?Going to Columbus to see whats up there?Big city should have some better Drs.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Same old crap :msp_sad: Looking for a new Dr. Hope to try something else?Going to Columbus to see whats up there?Big city should have some better Drs.


 
I have an older freind of mine going in for sugery on his back. He is in his late 70's Just wasting money as far as im considerd LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I have an older freind of mine going in for sugery on his back. He is in his late 70's Just wasting money as far as im considerd LOL


 
Yes thats getting up there to have surgery on his back.But I know how he feels!! Wish him good luck!


----------



## tbone75

Just got another 009 # 3 now LOL I need a oil pump for it.Dealer don't have one?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just got another 009 # 3 now LOL I need a oil pump for it.Dealer don't have one?


 
Do you need just a diaphragm or the whole pump?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> OK.....OK!! I'm up..............damp and drizzley..........gotta go clear over growth off a half mile of horse fence...joy.....Thanks Dan.......I was having a fairly nice dream about shiny red and black saws...now I gotta go run a orange and white Kombi 90 with the clearing saw head........in the rain....fog and mist......Thanks again.......:msp_angry:


 
You must have been dreaming about this old red and black saw that just popped up for sale .







Spooky strange , isn't it .


----------



## pioneerguy600

The JOBU isn`t a Jonsered, its much better..LOL
Good ole saw in their day, heavy and slow by todays standards but very much a collectors saw.


----------



## dancan

Old , heavy and slow is how the seller describes it .
Says it runs good , he only wants 150.00 $$ for it .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do you need just a diaphragm or the whole pump?


 
I just need the diaphragm and filter for it.Dang dealer near me won't even look for me?Great dealer :msp_mad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Old , heavy and slow is how the seller describes it .
> Says it runs good , he only wants 150.00 $$ for it .


 
Ellershouse.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I just need the diaphragm and filter for it.Dang dealer near me won't even look for me?Great dealer :msp_mad:


 
What a dork,..my guy can get me them in one-two days. Want me to get you one/


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ellershouse.


 
Yup .

Not a saw for me ...... but if I had the room ..... no still not a saw for me , I'm a saw abuser , not a saw collector .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup .
> 
> Not a saw for me ...... but if I had the room ..... no still not a saw for me , I'm a saw abuser , not a saw collector .


 
I see a Johnny on the Spot on there.


----------



## dancan

OK , I try not to abuse saws when I use them .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> OK , I try not to abuse saws when I use them .


 
Island?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Island?


 
When ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> When ?


 
Was thinking about picking up the Johnny for the Island, what do you think of the price?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What a dork,..my guy can get me them in one-two days. Want me to get you one/


 
If I could find one on line I would just order one.But so far haven't found anything much for stihl?If I can't find one soon I may let you get it for me.Kind of hate for you go to all that trouble tho?


----------



## dancan

I got an eye infection this weekend so I'm only getting half of what I read LOL !
I thought you were implying that I was full of xxxx ! 







i


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If I could find one on line I would just order one.But so far haven't found anything much for stihl?If I can't find one soon I may let you get it for me.Kind of hate for you go to all that trouble tho?


 
Only a phone call away. Possibly one in the shop supplies also.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I got an eye infection this weekend so I'm only getting half of what I read LOL !
> I thought you were implying that I was full of xxxx !
> 
> 
> 
> I can smell it from here...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only a phone call away. Possibly one in the shop supplies also.


 
Well how can I pay you for it LOL The filter too if you can?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Will call it in tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Will call it in tomorrow.


 
Just let me what i owe you?Shipping too!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The JOBU isn`t a Jonsered, its much better..LOL
> Good ole saw in their day, heavy and slow by todays standards but very much a collectors saw.




That's not the dream I was having.......some of mine are plenty heavy but not so slow......


----------



## pioneerguy600

I built myself a free 009 from several parts donors, only piece I had to buy was the diaphragm for the pump. That little saw has great power for its size, the P&C had just been replaced with a new OEM set and never run when it came to me in a truckload of saws I picked up one weekend. That truckload of saws cost me $75. plus gas for the truck, about $125. in all told.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That's not the dream I was having.......some of mine are plenty heavy but not so slow......


 
Youse sayin a Jonsered is bettern a JOBU,...then thems fightin words...LOL...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just let me what i owe you?Shipping too!!


 
Will do.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Youse sayin a Jonsered is bettern a JOBU,...then thems fightin words...LOL...:msp_biggrin:



Well I said in my dream they were shiny, red and black.....not flat.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

You guys trying to stir things up for a change


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well I said in my dream they were shiny, red and black.....not flat.....LOL!!!


 
61cc`s of Swedish muscle saw, must be the forerunner of the Jonsereds.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys trying to stir things up for a change


 
Fight,...fight....fight thread.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> 61cc`s of Swedish muscle saw, must be the forerunner of the Jonsereds.


 
Perhaps...kinda like the monkey is the forerunner of man........LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

How was the weekend at the lake side cabin Jerry???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> How was the weekend at the lake side cabin Jerry???


 
Really great,..I should live up there, just have the Keiths sent up once a week.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Really great,..I should live up there, just have the Keiths sent up once a week.....LOL



Now that sounds like a plan I could live with!!!LOLOL!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sit out on the deck, under the big umbrella shade, kick back and sip cold Keiths. Doesn`t get much better than that.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sit out on the deck, under the big umbrella shade, kick back and sip cold Keiths. Doesn`t get much better than that.


 
Afraid I would get bored LOL Need some saws to work on too LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess it would get boring after a while, but sure sounds good for a weekend now and then. Plenty of saws and weedwackers waiting when I get back home.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Afraid I would get bored LOL Need some saws to work on too LOL


\

John......you obviously have not sampled Keiths............I could sit on a lakeside deck under a sunbrella and drink Keiths til I fell right off the deck and probably wake up and do it all over again!! LOL of course there would stories told rather steady...all true too!!! I swear....( I really like Keiths!!!)


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess it would get boring after a while, but sure sounds good for a weekend now and then. Plenty of saws and weedwackers waiting when I get back home.....LOL


 
I don't want to see any more weedwackers!:bang:


----------



## roncoinc

*John sawbox update*







WOW !! took almost an hour to post.. site is dead here !
see if this goes now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> \
> 
> John......you obviously have not sampled Keiths............I could sit on a lakeside deck under a sunbrella and drink Keiths til I fell right off the deck and probably wake up and do it all over again!! LOL of course there would stories told rather steady...all true too!!! I swear....( I really like Keiths!!!)


 
You should drop over to the Island on Labor Day weekend, it will be awash with cold Keiths. 
There was 65 dozen Keiths empties after last years Steer Roast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't want to see any more weedwackers!:bang:


 
You had quite a run of them buggers...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> WOW !! took almost an hour to post.. site is dead here !
> see if this goes now.


 
That a 4X8 sheet?


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron!! What kind of handles you want on them forks?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Would that heavy dense wood I sent you make good fork handles?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You should drop over to the Island on Labor Day weekend, it will be awash with cold Keiths.
> There was 65 dozen Keiths empties after last years Steer Roast.



Damn Jerry......I'm committed here on the 3rd........probably tired on the 4th......But I'll tell you what.....if the offer is still standing next yr I'll plan on it....love to come up and do some island partying with you folks. Really... I'm serious...this is doable.....taint that far....and I do like Keiths!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That a 4X8 sheet?


 
Yes it is.
Dont know how many saws will fit in that box but after checking shipping i may have to send only the best to start with 
then maybe another after..
funny how the size of the box makes a BIG diff in shipping cost.
If that box was two inches taller the cost would almost double !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Damn Jerry......I'm committed here on the 3rd........probably tired on the 4th......But I'll tell you what.....if the offer is still standing next yr I'll plan on it....love to come up and do some island partying with you folks. Really... I'm serious...this is doable.....taint that far....and I do like Keiths!!!


 
Is the ferry running or have to drive all the way around ?
eleven hours for me


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Would that heavy dense wood I sent you make good fork handles?


 
Yes it sure wood!Have to see what Ron wants?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Damn Jerry......I'm committed here on the 3rd........probably tired on the 4th......But I'll tell you what.....if the offer is still standing next yr I'll plan on it....love to come up and do some island partying with you folks. Really... I'm serious...this is doable.....taint that far....and I do like Keiths!!!


 
You would fit right in with the rest of us, its a great party and you would be welcome anytime. The supply of Keiths has never ran out yet. I have seen 136+ - dozen empties come off that Island in my boat....LOL...That was a good year!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey Ron!! What kind of handles you want on them forks?


 
Same as on my new flounder fillet knife 
maybe the brazilian cherry i'm putting in the box ?


Man,,this site has been SO slow latelly.
been doing multiple things on the other monitor while this site loads.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yes it is.
> Dont know how many saws will fit in that box but after checking shipping i may have to send only the best to start with
> then maybe another after..
> funny how the size of the box makes a BIG diff in shipping cost.
> If that box was two inches taller the cost would almost double !


 
Well Ron I can help pay the shipping you know?Well worth it for all them saws LOL


----------



## roncoinc

John,do you know a website i could look at blade shapes ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Is the ferry running or have to drive all the way around ?
> eleven hours for me


 
No ferry to Bar Harbor yet, govt. is still dragging its heels. Only ferry crossing the bay is the one from ST John NB.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Same as on my new flounder fillet knife
> maybe the brazilian cherry i'm putting in the box ?
> 
> 
> Man,,this site has been SO slow latelly.
> been doing multiple things on the other monitor while this site loads.


 
That Zebra wood should look very good on them!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,do you know a website i could look at blade shapes ??


 
Yep just a sec. I will go find it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Zebra wood sounds exotic.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Well Ron I can help pay the shipping you know?Well worth it for all them saws LOL


 
Wouldnt be as much FUN that way !!
Got a nice homelite 330 all apart to put in a carb boot,,got the boot and never got back to it 
all cleaned with great p&c in good cosmetic shape.. all it needs is assembly.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You would fit right in with the rest of us, its a great party and you would be welcome anytime. The supply of Keiths has never ran out yet. I have seen 136+ - dozen empties come off that Island in my boat....LOL...That was a good year!



LOL Sounds like a plan then....I'll enter that in the data base for next yr.....the wife loves this kind of stuff and loves to travel...we've logged quite a few miles in NS..loved every minute...well...except that Sunday morning with the RCMP on the transcan...and that turned out alright!!!!! Anyway we'll plan on it next yr...you providing the ride to the island???? And back????


----------



## tbone75

knifemaking.com is one


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Robin,did you read my post with questions for you ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL Sounds like a plan then....I'll enter that in the data base for next yr.....the wife loves this kind of stuff and loves to travel...we've logged quite a few miles in NS..loved every minute...well...except that Sunday morning with the RCMP on the transcan...and that turned out alright!!!!! Anyway we'll plan on it next yr...you providing the ride to the island???? And back????


 
Yes,..and a place to stay on the island also, just a tent that don`t leak...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No ferry to Bar Harbor yet, govt. is still dragging its heels. Only ferry crossing the bay is the one from ST John NB.



Not sure that one would save a lot of time after dirving from Digby to the Dartmouth area..maybe.... you would know better than me Jerry.....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hey Robin,did you read my post with questions for you ??



I guess not Ron...do you remember the post #??


----------



## pioneerguy600

It is just as fast to drive around the bay, the schedule for the Digby ferry is another drawback to using it.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes,..and a place to stay on the island also, just a tent that don`t leak...LOL



Business.....we can come up with that!!! LOL I'm not one to make plans a yr in advance but I think this will work!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I guess not Ron...do you remember the post #??


 
Nope,i dont.
was just sayin for the jred parts i looked on ebay and if you want them just make a fair offer.
also i have a very nice 70E and was wondering about it's value for when i sell it.
dont see any on ebay at all ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

That would be great if you can make it work. I`ve had visitors come to the Roast before from all over Canada but not from the US so far. That may change though as my daughter is now living in California and a lot of her friends, they live out there also, were once frequent visitors to the island for sea bug boils.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is just as fast to drive around the bay, the schedule for the Digby ferry is another drawback to using it.



That's what I thought....unless you were going to the Digby area, just as quick to just crank on the highway. I don't think there is a real big savings if the Bar Harbor to Yarmouth ferry was running...it's a fair drive from Yarmouth to the Dartmouth area too. Ron you're 4-5 hrs from me and I'm atleast 8 perhaps 10 to where Jerry is...it's a fur drive...15 hrs south would put me almost in the Carolinas.....18hrs puts me at "South of The Border" LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yea,..we are a bit off the beaten path but you don`t need a dogsled to get here...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea,..we are a bit off the beaten path but you don`t need a dogsled to get here...LOL


 
Not to sure about that in the winter? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Might come in handy then...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Nope,i dont.
> was just sayin for the jred parts i looked on ebay and if you want them just make a fair offer.
> also i have a very nice 70E and was wondering about it's value for when i sell it.
> dont see any on ebay at all ?



Ah.....I'll PM you with a thought.....rather you had a price so I could whine!!!LOL 

As far as a price for running 70E on ebay...I,... of course watch most every one and it varies....a realy nice one ...good runner usually goes from $150-$250....an almost new one, short hrs, good care.....$350 max from what I've seen.

450........not so much.....running....$75.00 perhaps...I dunno.. you know ebay as well if not better than I do...sometimes crazy...sometimes flatter than a turd....and I'm not talking Huskies here!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ah.....I'll PM you with a thought.....rather you had a price so I could whine!!!LOL
> 
> As far as a price for running 70E on ebay...I,... of course watch most every one and it varies....a realy nice one ...good runner usually goes from $150-$250....an almost new one, short hrs, good care.....$350 max from what I've seen.
> 
> 450........not so much.....running....$75.00 perhaps...I dunno.. you know ebay as well if not better than I do...sometimes crazy...sometimes flatter than a turd....and I'm not talking Huskies here!!!


 
Yea Huskys ROCK!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea,..we are a bit off the beaten path but you don`t need a dogsled to get here...LOL



LOL You have darn nice roads up there for the most part. If you have your dogsled out on the transcan that husky better have a fourbarrel!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yea Huskys ROCK!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Turds!!


----------



## jimdad07

Hi gang. Mary's been on the puter for awhile, holding me up. Took the 9010 in to Stan (my dealer) tonight. Took the kids over and they played with hihs wife while we looked at the saw. Took the muffler off and the flywheel side of the piston is smoked, about as bad as I have ever seen. He is going to pressure test the case tomorrow but we both figure that the flywheel oil seal probably gave up the ghost. We tested the mix I was using and like I figured it was fine, tested out at 8% ethanol. Warranty will not be an issue. He says this is the first major issue he has had with a new Dolmar saw. On another note I got that little Lombard I had given to me fired up tonight. It had a fuel leak the guy who gave it to me said. He was smart enough to store the saw with no fuel in it or bar oil. That saw is spotless inside, I don't think it was used much at all, the chain is about new too. Put gas in it and it started coming out of the throat of the carb. Took the carb apart and found that the inlet needle lever was way above the diaphragm face and that the screw holding it in place had loosened up. Tightened the screw down and kablam, it fired right up. Also got that Craftsman 3.7 to pop as well tonight, that one will need some more work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL You have darn nice roads up there for the most part. If you have your dogsled out on the transcan that husky better have a fourbarrel!!!!!


 
We do have nice roads for the most part, that`s what we pay all that high tax on our gasoline for.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Turds!!


 
:msp_flapper:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hi gang. Mary's been on the puter for awhile, holding me up. Took the 9010 in to Stan (my dealer) tonight. Took the kids over and they played with hihs wife while we looked at the saw. Took the muffler off and the flywheel side of the piston is smoked, about as bad as I have ever seen. He is going to pressure test the case tomorrow but we both figure that the flywheel oil seal probably gave up the ghost. We tested the mix I was using and like I figured it was fine, tested out at 8% ethanol. Warranty will not be an issue. He says this is the first major issue he has had with a new Dolmar saw. On another note I got that little Lombard I had given to me fired up tonight. It had a fuel leak the guy who gave it to me said. He was smart enough to store the saw with no fuel in it or bar oil. That saw is spotless inside, I don't think it was used much at all, the chain is about new too. Put gas in it and it started coming out of the throat of the carb. Took the carb apart and found that the inlet needle lever was way above the diaphragm face and that the screw holding it in place had loosened up. Tightened the screw down and kablam, it fired right up. Also got that Craftsman 3.7 to pop as well tonight, that one will need some more work.


 
Not to bad of day!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hi gang. Mary's been on the puter for awhile, holding me up. Took the 9010 in to Stan (my dealer) tonight. Took the kids over and they played with hihs wife while we looked at the saw. Took the muffler off and the flywheel side of the piston is smoked, about as bad as I have ever seen. He is going to pressure test the case tomorrow but we both figure that the flywheel oil seal probably gave up the ghost. We tested the mix I was using and like I figured it was fine, tested out at 8% ethanol. Warranty will not be an issue. He says this is the first major issue he has had with a new Dolmar saw. On another note I got that little Lombard I had given to me fired up tonight. It had a fuel leak the guy who gave it to me said. He was smart enough to store the saw with no fuel in it or bar oil. That saw is spotless inside, I don't think it was used much at all, the chain is about new too. Put gas in it and it started coming out of the throat of the carb. Took the carb apart and found that the inlet needle lever was way above the diaphragm face and that the screw holding it in place had loosened up. Tightened the screw down and kablam, it fired right up. Also got that Craftsman 3.7 to pop as well tonight, that one will need some more work.


 

I be needing to get some chainsaw repair work in soon also, just been putting it off now for a long while, fall wood cutting time is fast approaching. All my saws run fine though so its just others saws that need work.
Jim I hope all your problems with that saw get corrected at no cost to you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL You have darn nice roads up there for the most part. If you have your dogsled out on the transcan that husky better have a fourbarrel!!!!!


 
+ Scat pack.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_flapper:


----------



## Cantdog

I think I'm fading away guys......been up since 3AM...you all have a good one....hope your warrentee works out Jim....Ron I'll get back to you in a few hrs...Jerry sorry to miss the island party this yr but you can about take it to the bank we'll be there next year for sure. John you take care and don't hurt your back more yanking on those beat weedwackers!!! LOL Nite everyone!!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Hi gang. Mary's been on the puter for awhile, holding me up. Took the 9010 in to Stan (my dealer) tonight. Took the kids over and they played with hihs wife while we looked at the saw. Took the muffler off and the flywheel side of the piston is smoked, about as bad as I have ever seen. He is going to pressure test the case tomorrow but we both figure that the flywheel oil seal probably gave up the ghost. We tested the mix I was using and like I figured it was fine, tested out at 8% ethanol. Warranty will not be an issue. He says this is the first major issue he has had with a new Dolmar saw. On another note I got that little Lombard I had given to me fired up tonight. It had a fuel leak the guy who gave it to me said. He was smart enough to store the saw with no fuel in it or bar oil. That saw is spotless inside, I don't think it was used much at all, the chain is about new too. Put gas in it and it started coming out of the throat of the carb. Took the carb apart and found that the inlet needle lever was way above the diaphragm face and that the screw holding it in place had loosened up. Tightened the screw down and kablam, it fired right up. Also got that Craftsman 3.7 to pop as well tonight, that one will need some more work.


 
Sounds like you got a good dealer,,.
biggest complaint on Dolmar's is dealer support.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good nite Robin,...I will drink a few Keiths for you on the island this year...LOL


----------



## tbone75

I will say this 455 I got here now is a little heavy for no bigger than the motor is?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will say this 455 I got here now is a little heavy for no bigger than the motor is?


 
Smelly boat anchor.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I think I'm fading away guys......been up since 3AM...you all have a good one....hope your warrentee works out Jim....Ron I'll get back to you in a few hrs...Jerry sorry to miss the island party this yr but you can about take it to the bank we'll be there next year for sure. John you take care and don't hurt your back more yanking on those beat weedwackers!!! LOL Nite everyone!!


 
LOL nite


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Smelly boat anchor.


 
 Not very impressed with that one?


----------



## jimdad07

He says it shouldn't be a problem. As soon as it happened I got it freed up and put the saw in the truck to take over. If it cost me anything to fix it will most likely be the last time I buy a brand new Dolly, not because of the quality of the saw but because the company not backing its product. Like I said though, it shouldn't be a problem, it's pretty clear I didn't do anything to it and it was set up on a tach before the saw left the dealer and I was there to watch it. Stan is a mechanic first and a dealer second and I hope he stays that way.


----------



## roncoinc

Got to play with my new $10 parts washer today 







As you can see the hose to the brush is laying in there broken..
found two more from the pump the same,replaced with some stiff stuff i had and cleaned it,works great 
even had solution in it..dont know what it is,maybe "safety klean" stuff but did it ever work good !!

first thing i cleaned was a husky !!
dindnt want to crap it up with some stinky stihl stuff


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry it would be nice if you didn't insult my boat anchor by comparing it to a Husky. You would kill fish for hundreds of miles if you put a Husky in the water.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got to play with my new $10 parts washer today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the hose to the brush is laying in there broken..
> found two more from the pump the same,replaced with some stiff stuff i had and cleaned it,works great
> even had solution in it..dont know what it is,maybe "safety klean" stuff but did it ever work good !!
> 
> first thing i cleaned was a husky !!
> dindnt want to crap it up with some stinky stihl stuff


 
Looks like the Husky crapped it up real good.


----------



## jimdad07

Nice parts washer Ron, gotta love a $10 item like that.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got to play with my new $10 parts washer today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the hose to the brush is laying in there broken..
> found two more from the pump the same,replaced with some stiff stuff i had and cleaned it,works great
> even had solution in it..dont know what it is,maybe "safety klean" stuff but did it ever work good !!
> 
> first thing i cleaned was a husky !!
> dindnt want to crap it up with some stinky stihl stuff


 
You did alright on that!I did a little better on mine.Free LOL And didn't need anything!X-BIL give it to me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry it would be nice if you didn't insult my boat anchor by comparing it to a Husky. You would kill fish for hundreds of miles if you put a Husky in the water.


 
I would never compare a Dolmar to a Husky,..there is no way I could,...Dolmars don`t stink.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry it would be nice if you didn't insult my boat anchor by comparing it to a Husky. You would kill fish for hundreds of miles if you put a Husky in the water.


 
:msp_ohmy: oke: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would never compare a Dolmar to a Husky,..there is no way I could,...Dolmars don`t stink.


 
I literally meant my boat anchor...I know you would never compare a Dolly to a Husky, even the new ones.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like the Husky crapped it up real good.


 
Thot you was calling it a nite !!!

that was BEFORE i cleaned it !! :msp_tongue:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Thot you was calling it a nite !!!
> 
> that was BEFORE i cleaned it !! :msp_tongue:


 
How much do you know about Vermont Ron?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thot you was calling it a nite !!!
> 
> that was BEFORE i cleaned it !! :msp_tongue:


 
Now come on,..fess up,..all that gunk came off that Husky ,..didn`t it....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Randy. Time for me to head to bed, hope I an get on the puter tomorrow night at a decent time. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hi Randy. Time for me to head to bed, hope I an get on the puter tomorrow night at a decent time. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


 
Good Nite


----------



## Mastermind

Been reading to catch up. Whenever I get caught up you fellers head off to bed. 

Good stuff in here though. Later friends.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite Jim,...I gotta head off also. Ron is mad at me now for poking fun at his Husky washin parts cleaner that got all gunked up from washin a husky in it....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> Been reading to catch up. Whenever I get caught up you fellers head off to bed.
> 
> Good stuff in here though. Later friends.


 
You gotta check in earlier, we are in a different time zone up here, much later earlier up this way...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nite Jim,...I gotta head off also. Ron is mad at me now for poking fun at his Husky washin parts cleaner that got all gunked up from washin a husky in it....LOL


 
Nite Jerry you otstir:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> How much do you know about Vermont Ron?


 
Quit a bit.
fair gun laws.
good deer hunting.
some fishing.
to far from the ocean.
Liberal state.
gay marriage.
scenery much like NY.
what ya need to know ?


----------



## tbone75

Time for me too guys.You guys take care!!


----------



## Cantdog

Slackers!!!!!!...Page 2!!!!! I'll not have it!!!!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I was getting here LOL


----------



## tbone75

Had some nice rain last night!No storms :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

I guess I will try that PITA weedwacker again today :bang: Trying to get the carb to clean out? And try to mow some grass if I don't get wet? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Morning John...I knew you wern't far away!!


----------



## tbone75

Yep I spend more time on here than you guys LOL Got lots less to do or can do LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep I spend more time on here than you guys LOL Got lots less to do or can do LOL


 
So i get a call at 8:45,, we are here ready to start,when will you be here ?
was supposed to start clearing that lot a month ago !!
just like that,supposed to jump up,grab saws and head out !! :msp_sneaky:
now for the lineup of saws 
need the Myerized 394 in case anything large,,deff the 84cc dolkits,cliffs old diolmar ps510,the dolmar 6000I for sure,a couple of my souped up ryobie's,and anything else with gas in it !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So i get a call at 8:45,, we are here ready to start,when will you be here ?
> was supposed to start clearing that lot a month ago !!
> just like that,supposed to jump up,grab saws and head out !! :msp_sneaky:
> now for the lineup of saws
> need the Myerized 394 in case anything large,,deff the 84cc dolkits,cliffs old diolmar ps510,the dolmar 6000I for sure,a couple of my souped up ryobie's,and anything else with gas in it !! LOL !!


 
What no Stihls?:hmm3grin2orange: otstir: You have fun Ron!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ron, if you want that job done. You better grab a Stihl  
Come on Jerry and Cliff where are you


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of slackers today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 7 hrs. and no post? :msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> 394 in case anything large,,deff the 84cc dolkits,cliffs old diolmar ps510,the dolmar 6000I for sure,a couple of my souped up ryobie's,and anything else with gas !! LOL !!


 
Sure sounds like a serious case of indigestion and heartburn , you should also bring a case of Tums in case !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,..you need some real saws if you are going lot clearing. I know some guys that do lot clearing quite often and they need real saws to get the job done on time and under budget..LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron, if you want that job done. You better grab a Stihl
> Come on Jerry and Cliff where are you


 
Most mornings I don`t have time to post as there are alarms that need attention and there are rounds to be made before I head off to my second job where I put in 12-14 hrs a day. Get a couple hrs in the evening to shoot the bull....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hi guys!! Glad to see some action on here LOL I know how busy you guys are unlike me LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron these guys are picking on you big time LOL Well your saw choices


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hi guys!! Glad to see some action on here LOL I know how busy you guys are unlike me LOL


 
We need someone to keep this thread afloat during the day time.


----------



## tbone75

A bunch of slackers tonight too!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.......I'm slack tonight.......


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Robin. Got another saw running tonight, a little Poopin Pro that needed a little carb work.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> So i get a call at 8:45,, we are here ready to start,when will you be here ?
> was supposed to start clearing that lot a month ago !!
> just like that,supposed to jump up,grab saws and head out !! :msp_sneaky:
> now for the lineup of saws
> need the Myerized 394 in case anything large,,deff the 84cc dolkits,cliffs old diolmar ps510,the dolmar 6000I for sure,a couple of my souped up ryobie's,and anything else with gas in it !! LOL !!




All you need is ONE STIHL then you wouldn't have to carry 5 saws with you!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hi Robin. Got another saw running tonight, a little Poopin Pro that needed a little carb work.


 
I like them saws LOL Fun to play with and so easy to work on.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Hi Robin. Got another saw running tonight, a little Poopin Pro that needed a little carb work.


 
Jim how is the Dolmar doing? Did they replace it under warranty?


----------



## tbone75

Hey Scott did you get my email about the shipping?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> All you need is ONE STIHL then you wouldn't have to carry 5 saws with you!!!


 
True words.


----------



## roncoinc

Days saw lineup 







Dolkita 84cc
husky 365, ported
dolmar 510 (cliffs)
partner 5000
ryobie, ported
lil mak 

went thu 11 tanks of gas !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

What type of woods are you cutting Ron?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> What type of woods are you cutting Ron?


 
Oak and maple,got some pix in a min.


----------



## pioneerguy600

opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Days saw lineup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolkita 84cc
> husky 365, ported
> dolmar 510 (cliffs)
> partner 5000
> ryobie, ported
> lil mak
> 
> went thu 11 tanks of gas !!


 
Ron how did you go about porting that Ryobi?I got one of them LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys, to much stress in reality. Need to come to AS to get some happiness :sad:


----------



## roncoinc

*Lousy start to day*

I get there and friend is having a problem with his saw.
sez the clutch is slipping 
chain spins fine but in wood it dont turn.
put chain back on the rim and all is fine 
so i go to the tree he wanted first and made the notch on the front and stuck saw !! 
WTF !!?? i see a back cut was already made !
he sez he was testing his saw !!
got another saw to cut it out,with where he made his "test" back cut i could see it was bad news.
made sure plenty of room to run and my sneakers tied on tight i was expecting the worst.
took the saw off the bar and the two of them asked what i was doing ?
almost the worst happened as i expected,barber chair.
had to explain to them about yanking on a pinched saw and AV mounts.
this was just the first of not good things


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Jim how is the Dolmar doing? Did they replace it under warranty?


 
Not sure on what is going to take place with the saw yet. I would rather have it replaced but Stan seems to think that that was the last one left at the distributor's warehouse. He did tell me that it is a warranty issue and it will be taken care of, he figures that they will have him rebuild it and take care of the air leak. It was a major leak that happened real fast. You should have seen the piston, it was fried as bad as I have ever seen one.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys, to much stress in reality. Need to come to AS to get some happiness :sad:


 
What's going on Jacob?


----------



## roncoinc

Next up was a BIG old maple.
chest hi could almost wrap my arms around 1/2 way.






sitting on top of a small stream it was rotten in the middle.
plan was to notch it,make a relife cut on the backside and let the excavator knock it over where we wanted it.
took this pic and was walking back to gat a saw and the operator just knocked it over !
backwards into a big briar patch !!
he was in a hurry to get a culvert in !
so he wants me to cut the stump lose, HA ! another pinched saw !
told him no way,had to start at the top and work down.
did get the saw out with some pushing from the machine but didnt get it all cut up,needed a bigger saw.
back to it with the Meyerized monster


----------



## roncoinc

My friend cutting up a small oak,only about 24in at the butt,the dolkita handled that no problem.


----------



## jimdad07

Looks like you guys have a good amount of work to do Ron.


----------



## tbone75

Great pics Ron!Keep them coming LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> What's going on Jacob?


 
Hey Jim. LOL
Well, My dad is going on the road. And well I have to go with im, we are going into the moving and storage business for alittle. The lumber business isnt doing crap now. That is meaning Im having to leave Crystal behind, And im not being able to spend much time with her becuase im having to get all the stuff packed up and my saws sorted through and what not. My father and I arent getting along all that great and wishing I was 2 years older then I am now


----------



## roncoinc

Working my way down in the middle of that damn briar patch !!
going to use the machine and make a road to the wood so i can bring in my spliier and dump truck rite next to the wood


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,...you could use one of my modded 066 flat tops on that stuff, it would almost load the engine enough to make it two stroke.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ron, them are some nice pictures. That one tree that your buddy is cutting up looks alot like a maple to me? But I have been wrong before :smile:


----------



## roncoinc

Last one.






Next cut will be almost 36in,just the length of exposed bar on the 394.
after that it will get interesting as the wood will be thicker than my bar is long.
be doing some walking from one side to the other carrying that monster saw 
hope the excavator is there to help !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Last one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next cut will be almost 36in,just the length of exposed bar on the 394.
> after that it will get interesting as the wood will be thicker than my bar is long.
> be doing some walking from one side to the other carrying that monster saw
> hope the excavator is there to help !!


 
Ron I am sure you got a bigger bar some where? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ron, them are some nice pictures. That one tree that your buddy is cutting up looks alot like a maple to me? But I have been wrong before :smile:


 
You are correct jackson !!
the oak was the first tree i cut.
to many trees,to much cutting,to much work !!


----------



## jimdad07

Things have a way of working out Jacob.

That is some good wood Ron. Looks like you'll be doing some noodling on those big blocks.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I am sure you got a bigger bar some where? LOL


 
Got the " Meyerized monster " :msp_thumbup:
And Jerry,i think it will handle it


----------



## pioneerguy600

Great pics Ron,..that exc. a Link?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Things have a way of working out Jacob.
> 
> That is some good wood Ron. Looks like you'll be doing some noodling on those big blocks.


 
Why noodle ? will be able to bring the splitter right up to the wood..
OH !!  verticle splitter,just ROLL the piece in place  no lifting !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got the " Meyerized monster " :msp_thumbup:
> And Jerry,i think it will handle it


 
That puny lil thing...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ol' CLIFFY BOY!!!!


Wait my names not Jackson... anywho
No problem Ryan


Thanks Jim


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Why noodle ? will be able to bring the splitter right up to the wood..
> OH !!  verticle splitter,just ROLL the piece in place  no lifting !!


 
Atta boy Ron! Gotta love the vertical splitter.


----------



## jimdad07

You better start posting Cliff, this is your thread after all. It get under a 100 there yet?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Great pics Ron,..that exc. a Link?


 
Bright sun on it makes it look whit but it actally yeller,and old,and slow 
dunno what kind it is.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Why noodle ? will be able to bring the splitter right up to the wood..
> OH !!  verticle splitter,just ROLL the piece in place  no lifting !!


 
My FIL has one of them splitters.Works great for big stuff!35 ton I think?


----------



## roncoinc

Cliff who ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That puny lil thing...LOL


 
Puny??? I would take that saw any day!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Cliff who ??


 
Is that the Texan that started this thread that don't talk no more? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My FIL has one of them splitters.Works great for big stuff!35 ton I think?


 
Mines 31 ton,havent found anything yet it wouldnt split !
paid $800 for it used,put $100 into it and rented it out enough to get $1000 so it is like free now and i dont rent it out anymore..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Bright sun on it makes it look whit but it actally yeller,and old,and slow
> dunno what kind it is.


 
It looked like a Link Belt in the pict.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mines 31 ton,havent found anything yet it wouldnt split !
> paid $800 for it used,put $100 into it and rented it out enough to get $1000 so it is like free now and i dont rent it out anymore..


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Way to go Ron


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Puny??? I would take that saw any day!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Some old fella in nova scotia built and ported that POS..
then de-tuned it so little old guys could start it !! LOL !!
94cc of monster.. carry it around awhile and you WILL agree ! LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Puny??? I would take that saw any day!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Its about your size and weight range....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mines 31 ton,havent found anything yet it wouldnt split !
> paid $800 for it used,put $100 into it and rented it out enough to get $1000 so it is like free now and i dont rent it out anymore..


 
I need to put a starter on the FILs.I don't like pull ropes LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its about your size and weight range....LOL


 
Thats true !! about the same length and almost weighs as much as me !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Some old fella in nova scotia built and ported that POS..
> then de-tuned it so little old guys could start it !! LOL !!
> 94cc of monster.. carry it around awhile and you WILL agree ! LOL !



Didn`t want the new owner to be crippled by a saw I built....LOL.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I need to put a starter on the FILs.I don't like pull ropes LOL


 
I know how to do that and cheap too !
what make and hp ?
did my gen set,10 hp tecumseh.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Some old fella in nova scotia built and ported that POS..
> then de-tuned it so little old guys could start it !! LOL !!
> 94cc of monster.. carry it around awhile and you WILL agree ! LOL !


 
No I wouldn't want to carry it far LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats true !! about the same length and almost weighs as much as me !!


 
LOL....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I know how to do that and cheap too !
> what make and hp ?
> did my gen set,10 hp tecumseh.


 
Briggs 14 hp.I have the starter!Not sure about the fly wheel?


----------



## jimdad07

I would say how good my 9010 is, and how Huskies suck...but....the fact remains that the Husky is running right now.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Didn`t want the new owner to be crippled by a saw I built....LOL.


 
oke:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its about your size and weight range....LOL


 
May be over my limit? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hate to do it, but I'm off to bed. Have a good night guys.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Briggs 14 hp.I have the starter!Not sure about the fly wheel?


 
If you have the 12 volt starter the flywheel off a electric start snowblower will fit.
check and see what other hp flywheel will fit the 14hp and look for junk ones.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I would say how good my 9010 is, and how Huskies suck...but....the fact remains that the Husky is running right now.


 
You will be running again soon.I hope? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> oke:


 
It was very hard on knuckles and fingers, not to mention anything connected to your arm....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May be over my limit? LOL


 
A tad...


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hate to do it, but I'm off to bed. Have a good night guys.


 
Nite Jim


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If you have the 12 volt starter the flywheel off a electric start snowblower will fit.
> check and see what other hp flywheel will fit the 14hp and look for junk ones.


 
I should have one here some where?LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A tad...


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I should have one here some where?LOL


 
Then a simple solenoid from a junk rider and maybe steel the key switch too and your good to go


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite Jim.


----------



## tbone75

I got to get my arse in gear and send a saw to NS!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Then a simple solenoid from a junk rider and maybe steel the key switch too and your good to go


 
Yep got all that.Be nice if I could get it to charge the battery to?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in also,..Nytol


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got to get my arse in gear and send a saw to NS!!


 
A box is making its way to you with 009 oiler inside.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A box is making its way to you with 009 oiler inside.


 
Dam that was fast!!What do I owe you?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep got all that.Be nice if I could get it to charge the battery to?


 
If you get it off one that had a light you will find another part inside the flywheel with a wire and an inline diode,run that thru the "on only" part of the switch to the battery and it will charge it.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in also,..Nytol


 
I guess it's time for us old timers to get our rest.
put my depends on so i dont have to get up during the night


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If you get it off one that had a light you will find another part inside the flywheel with a wire and an inline diode,run that thru the "on only" part of the switch to the battery and it will charge it.


 
Should have that too!! Thanks Ron. Nite


----------



## Steve NW WI

Ron, don't ya know we're just supposed to TALK about cutting wood, those pics make it look like you might have actually CUT some. Don't let the sawfreaks know you got any of those wallhanging pieces of art dirty by bringing them outside! Surely you didn't actually put fuel in them, let alone start them?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all!


----------



## roncoinc

Steve NW WI said:


> Ron, don't ya know we're just supposed to TALK about cutting wood, those pics make it look like you might have actually CUT some. Don't let the sawfreaks know you got any of those wallhanging pieces of art dirty by bringing them outside! Surely you didn't actually put fuel in them, let alone start them?


 
He,He,he,, thats why i didnt post out in the open forum , didnt want to get chastised for actually USING a saw 
have to go back this morning by myself and cut that stump free so the exc. operator can get rid if it 
gotta work that machine into the job some how.
gonna be some work for one little old guy 
should have some more pix tonite.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

roncoinc said:


> He,He,he,, thats why i didnt post out in the open forum , didnt want to get chastised for actually USING a saw
> have to go back this morning by myself and cut that stump free so the exc. operator can get rid if it
> gotta work that machine into the job some how.
> gonna be some work for one little old guy
> should have some more pix tonite.





Mornin' Ron. :biggrin: :jester:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He,He,he,, thats why i didnt post out in the open forum , didnt want to get chastised for actually USING a saw
> have to go back this morning by myself and cut that stump free so the exc. operator can get rid if it
> gotta work that machine into the job some how.
> gonna be some work for one little old guy
> should have some more pix tonite.


 
I hope you have a good day Ron.Lets see them pics.


----------



## Steve NW WI

roncoinc said:


> He,He,he,, thats why i didnt post out in the open forum , didnt want to get chastised for actually USING a saw
> have to go back this morning by myself and cut that stump free so the exc. operator can get rid if it
> gotta work that machine into the job some how.
> gonna be some work for one little old guy
> should have some more pix tonite.


 
Sounds good Ron. I'm headed out to get an oak blowdown cut up and in the truck before work, if all goes well. I'll be snapping pics as well, hopefully have them up this afternoon or tonight.


----------



## tbone75

Steve NW WI said:


> Sounds good Ron. I'm headed out to get an oak blowdown cut up and in the truck before work, if all goes well. I'll be snapping pics as well, hopefully have them up this afternoon or tonight.


 
opcorn:


----------



## Steve NW WI

tbone75 said:


> opcorn:


 
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/178211.htm#post3093429

Don't forget the jumbo soda pop with yer popcorn now!


----------



## tbone75

Steve NW WI said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/178211.htm#post3093429
> 
> Don't forget the jumbo soda pop with yer popcorn now!


 
I got a case of Mt-Dew ready! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Steve NW WI said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/178211.htm#post3093429
> 
> Don't forget the jumbo soda pop with yer popcorn now!


 
Nice pics. Is that all? Hope Ron has more today? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Here's a couple from a lot I did last winter so you guy's can cool off a bit .


----------



## dancan

Slackers !
Just to clarify things , that's the "Other Guy's" saw in the pic because I don't own any saws .
I think I might buy a CS330 so I can loan it out .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Slackers !
> Just to clarify things , that's the "Other Guy's" saw in the pic because I don't own any saws .
> I think I might buy a CS330 so I can loan it out .


 
That saw sort of looks familiar,...has it ever been in my hands?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Here's a couple from a lot I did last winter so you guy's can cool off a bit .


 
That saw looks way to clean?Was it being used or did you have a Husky doing all the cutting back out of the pic.? :hmm3grin2orange: otstir:


----------



## dancan

Not my saw but I'm sure it's been "erized" by someone !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> That saw looks way to clean?Was it being used or did you have a Husky doing all the cutting back out of the pic.? :hmm3grin2orange: otstir:


 
Stihl's are self cleaning didn't you know !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Stihl's are self cleaning didn't you know !


 
Mine sure don't clean them selves worth a crap LOL Dam things get dirty sitting there LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Best time to work in the woods, when the ground is froze and a little skiff of snow on everything, feels great when if falls off the tree being cut and slides down the back of the neck...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> stihl's are self cleaning didn't you know !


 
+1 on that.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Slackers !
> Just to clarify things , that's the "Other Guy's" saw in the pic because I don't own any saws .
> I think I might buy a CS330 so I can loan it out .


 
Woodsharks are for loaning out LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> best time to work in the woods, when the ground is froze and a little skiff of snow on everything, feels great when if falls off the tree being cut and slides down the back of the neck...lol


 
oh hell no !!!


----------



## dancan

More snow !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> +1 on that.


 
Try telling this 009 & 017 that?They missed that some where? :msp_biggrin: I don't think you could get another speck of dirt in them?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> More snow !


 
Good thing there is some orange on that saw!You might loose it in the snow LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Try telling this 009 & 017 that?They missed that some where? :msp_biggrin: I don't think you could get another speck of dirt in them?


 
They are non PRO,......LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are non PRO,......LOL


 
Double LOL !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are non PRO,......LOL


 
You guys are just plain nuts  So when I get this 064 and use it.I will never have to clean it?Or If I ever get the 046 out it will never get dirty LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys are just plain nuts  So when I get this 064 and use it.I will never have to clean it?Or If I ever get the 046 out it will never get dirty LOL


 
You are correct,...it will be self cleaning,...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Self cleaning.....Oh yeah.... that off white shedds fir pitch like water off a ducks back...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

The only self cleaning ones I've seen were the very most up-to-date ones with the Flippy Caps!!!!! Pitch just cant stand up to gas.....!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> The only self cleaning ones I've seen were the very most up-to-date ones with the Flippy Caps!!!!! Pitch just cant stand up to gas.....!!!!! LOL!!!


 
Guess I SOL don't have none with flippy caps LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Self cleaning.....Oh yeah.... that off white shedds fir pitch like water off a ducks back...LOL!!!


 
Depends what you coat the exterior with before cutting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I love flippy caps, ..I am smarter than the caps....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I love flippy caps, ..I am smarter than the caps....LOL


 
LOL I'm glad someone does and someone is......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a few saws with flippy caps on them, none of them have failed yet and never have spilled any fuel or oil from them...lol


----------



## tbone75

Tryed to get this 017 running today?Run the carb through the usc all day!Still wont run right.Put the carb off the 170 on it runs perfect!Got on fleabay and found a new carb for 18.99 shipped and ordered it LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I've got one Flippy Cap......... on my 130 Kombi...........................and it's been recalled............recalled.........!!!


----------



## Cantdog

WOW I only ordered two recalls.....this site really gives you your moneys worth!!!!! Virtual echo I guess!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

This site has a lot of surprises to it,...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jerry what do I owe you for the 009 parts?And how do I pay you?


----------



## roncoinc

WoodChucker81 said:


> Mornin' Ron. :biggrin: :jester:


 
Whats upchuck !! ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry what do I owe you for the 009 parts?And how do I pay you?


 
We will talk when they arrive.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I love flippy caps, ..I am smarter than the caps....LOL


 
Were you recalled for an update like the flippies ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We will talk when they arrive.


 
OK  Thanks very much for the help Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Were you recalled for an update like the flippies ?


 
Recalls are for new defective devices,...old ones like me are time tested and proven...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Found a tank for my 046!The swap thread payed off LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK  Thanks very much for the help Jerry.


 
I just picked them from my private stock.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just picked them from my private stock.


 
Well you replace them!And I pay!Plus the shipping!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Found a tank for my 046!The swap thread payed off LOL


 
That`s great,...I`ve been real lucky on there myself.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well you replace them!And I pay!Plus the shipping!


 
Will do.


----------



## roncoinc

No pix today 
got to the site and started whackin on that big ol thing with the 394,still took awhile to get thru 30+ inches of maple.
took some pix and was ready to take one of a crotch that i had to cut from both sides even with that long bar.
well there was some old dirt in there and it dulled the chain enough it started cutting off to the side.
i went to the truck to file the chain by hand,UGH !! gotta put an inverter in the truck so i can bring my dremmel,hand filing sucks with CP as bad as i have.
got it ready to go and walking back i see the excavator operator didnt like where the rest of the tree was at so he was pushing and dragging it around and shaking off the dirt..i told him there was NO way i was going to put my saw thru all that dirt !! he said FINE i will cut the stump off with MY saw !
well,i wonder where my camera went ????? 
never to be seen again i think !


----------



## roncoinc

When i was sharpening the chain,that looked new to me,even tho i got it second hand,i noticed the rakers filed down about an 1/8 of an inch !! chain was quite grabby 
jerry,that was the problem,tho i did richen it a tad..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No pix today
> got to the site and started whackin on that big ol thing with the 394,still took awhile to get thru 30+ inches of maple.
> took some pix and was ready to take one of a crotch that i had to cut from both sides even with that long bar.
> well there was some old dirt in there and it dulled the chain enough it started cutting off to the side.
> i went to the truck to file the chain by hand,UGH !! gotta put an inverter in the truck so i can bring my dremmel,hand filing sucks with CP as bad as i have.
> got it ready to go and walking back i see the excavator operator didnt like where the rest of the tree was at so he was pushing and dragging it around and shaking off the dirt..i told him there was NO way i was going to put my saw thru all that dirt !! he said FINE i will cut the stump off with MY saw !
> well,i wonder where my camera went ?????
> never to be seen again i think !


 
I hope you find your camera!! That operator sounds like a PIA?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> No pix today
> got to the site and started whackin on that big ol thing with the 394,still took awhile to get thru 30+ inches of maple.
> took some pix and was ready to take one of a crotch that i had to cut from both sides even with that long bar.
> well there was some old dirt in there and it dulled the chain enough it started cutting off to the side.
> i went to the truck to file the chain by hand,UGH !! gotta put an inverter in the truck so i can bring my dremmel,hand filing sucks with CP as bad as i have.
> got it ready to go and walking back i see the excavator operator didnt like where the rest of the tree was at so he was pushing and dragging it around and shaking off the dirt..i told him there was NO way i was going to put my saw thru all that dirt !! he said FINE i will cut the stump off with MY saw !
> well,i wonder where my camera went ?????
> never to be seen again i think !


 

Geeze Ron,..that sucks lemons! It would be hard to find a camera in that mess of briers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> When i was sharpening the chain,that looked new to me,even tho i got it second hand,i noticed the rakers filed down about an 1/8 of an inch !! chain was quite grabby
> jerry,that was the problem,tho i did richen it a tad..


 
Glad you figured it out,..a properly filed chain makes all the difference, especially on a long bar. 1 to 1.25 turns out on the H should be the sweet spot for that saw, the L provides a lot of fuel at WOT on that carb...:msp_wink:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Geeze Ron,..that sucks lemons! It would be hard to find a camera in that mess of briers.


 
Never mind the tree and stump being rolled over it and the excavator running over it a 1/2 dozen times !! 
That "was" my favorite camera too 
bought it four years ago at a yardsale for a dollar.. Sony mavica,used a floppy disk.took good pix too !!

Yes,he is a PIA !! only looking out for himself.
he will have some FUN cutting thru all that dirt !! LOL !!!
in what was left on that stump i could heat my house for a month !


----------



## tbone75

Guess its time to go hit the yard sales LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Glad you figured it out,..a properly filed chain makes all the difference, especially on a long bar. 1 to 1.25 turns out on the H should be the sweet spot for that saw, the L provides a lot of fuel at WOT on that carb...:msp_wink:


 
I think i have both set 1 1/4 out now,will keep an eye on them..
think i better get a new chain too 
and a BIG box of wheaties !!


----------



## roncoinc

Forgot to mention how the trip started.
was almost there ,over 1/2 hr drive and noticed i forgot the gas and bar oil !!
so a trip to wally world for a gas can and bar oil and 2 stroke oil.. then got to make four cuts 

i'm beggining to not like cutting wood so much..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think i have both set 1 1/4 out now,will keep an eye on them..
> think i better get a new chain too
> and a BIG box of wheaties !!


 
Sounds like one hell of a saw LOL I would like to try that baby out!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Forgot to mention how the trip started.
> was almost there ,over 1/2 hr drive and noticed i forgot the gas and bar oil !!
> so a trip to wally world for a gas can and bar oil and 2 stroke oil.. then got to make four cuts
> 
> i'm beggining to not like cutting wood so much..


 
You did have a bad day Ron!It will be better tomorrow LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Guess its time to go hit the yard sales LOL


 
I got more cams i can use.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got more cams i can use.


 
Kinda figgered you did LOL Putter geek with just one camera? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hi Jacob


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta hit the sack, goodnight guys.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys. Bought a 26' 1999 Jayco camper tonight. The thing is pristine, hopefully my poor old Chevy can handle a long road trip hauling it.


----------



## dancan

Slackers !
Get up , it's time to get to work !


----------



## RandyMac

wazzup?


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellers...Notice I didn't say good?I feel like I was beat with a club LOL Come on pain pill !!


----------



## roncoinc

Back to clearing the lot this morning.
spoke with the GC this morning,he wasnt pleased with what went on yestday.
only some small stuff today so i can use a saw my size.
( :tongue2: Jerry ! )
now to dig out another cam


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Back to clearing the lot this morning.
> spoke with the GC this morning,he wasnt pleased with what went on yestday.
> only some small stuff today so i can use a saw my size.
> ( :tongue2: Jerry ! )
> now to dig out another cam


 
I sure hope its a better day for you today.:msp_smile:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

roncoinc said:


> Whats upchuck !! ??


 

Eh, ya know.... 

Same chit pile, just a little deeper. Just poking around, making my typical posts that are made up of my awesome insanity and kick a$$ wittyness as usual. 


How's bout chu?!


----------



## tbone75

I am the BIG SLACKER today!! Taint done a dang thing yet!POC body wants to fight my get up and go today!You guys already got half a day in already!Guess I will just help this thread along. LOL Cliffy don't talk no more?Sure hope everythings Ok for him?I know that heat is beating the hell out of them down there.Couldn't be much nicer here today.I want to go cut some wood!!Dam it!! Got 3 saws that need broke in.And many others I just want to run.All you guys out playing in the woods is pissing me off LOL OK I am done now :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got a new to me saw today in the mail! P&C look good!Recoil is messed up other than that it looks like it may run?Not in bad shape at all :msp_thumbup: Its a P41


----------



## dancan

Last night
Wife "Are you doing anything this weekend ?"
Me "Nothing on the books , why ?"
Wife "Aren't you taking me out for my birthday ?
Me :msp_ohmy: " Yes dear ! " So jokingly I said "But watch , the contractor I cut for will have a lot "
This morning
Contractor "Hey Dan , can you cut a lot this weekend ?  "
Never fails , it's been a slow summer so I'm trying to get him to stall for a bit of time so I don't loose a paying weekend .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Got a new to me saw today in the mail! P&C look good!Recoil is messed up other than that it looks like it may run?Not in bad shape at all :msp_thumbup: Its a P41


 
Nice one but you got to fix that pull cord because it makes it look like a sad saw :msp_sad: .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nice one but you got to fix that pull cord because it makes it look like a sad saw :msp_sad: .


 
It has to wait its turn. LOL


----------



## tbone75

OK you bunch of slackers.Where the hell you all at?Can't do this all by myself!Gets a little boring :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

No pix again today,my fault,new memory card in the cam wasnt formated so no pix 
SOB exc.operator took a pile of log length we had cut and decided to move them too !!
now packed in dirt 
got the splitter hooked to the dump truck .
had to fix the tailights on it first,wire broke.
going to split tomorrow  dirty wood dont matter for that.
checked cam,it's taking pix now 
should get some tomorrow.


----------



## caleath

What a bunch of slackers....its below 75 degrees for the 1st time in like 2 months....more like it. We even got some rain too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Back to clearing the lot this morning.
> spoke with the GC this morning,he wasnt pleased with what went on yestday.
> only some small stuff today so i can use a saw my size.
> ( :tongue2: Jerry ! )
> now to dig out another cam


 
You need somebody to take charge of that jobsite and put that operator in his place,...wait that`s my job most of the time..site Superintendant at your service. So you are using the 5100 today...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a new to me saw today in the mail! P&C look good!Recoil is messed up other than that it looks like it may run?Not in bad shape at all :msp_thumbup: Its a P41


 
If you keep this up you will have more Pioneers than I do.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> What a bunch of slackers....its below 75 degrees for the 1st time in like 2 months....more like it. We even got some rain too.


 
If it isn`t the biggest slacker himself! Golden brown on all sides yet? 
Good to hear from you ole feller.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cliffy! 
LOL 
Evening all. 
Im gonna be off arborissite for a few days after this. But dont worry im fine.


----------



## tbone75

Well Cliffy...Nice to know your still kicking LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Cliffy!
> LOL
> Evening all.
> Im gonna be off arborissite for a few days after this. But dont worry im fine.


 
You take care!


----------



## jimdad07

I see Cliff decided to post, all right! Picking up a new truck tomorrow to handle the new camper (both used). 2002 Chevy 1500 HD with the 6.0L V8 and crew cab. What a truck, a lot of miles on it but they were put on driving back and forth from Texas to here. No rust on her to speak of, no leaks that can be seen underneath of the truck, complete towing setup including the electric brakes. Drove it and it rides very nicely, belies the high mileage on it. One owner truck with new ball joints, tranny service and so on. Also has the Rhino liner.View attachment 194006


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you keep this up you will have more Pioneers than I do.....LOL


 
Fat chance of that!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

That will be a nice saw John.


----------



## tbone75

Thats a good looking truck Jim.Should pull that camper easy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I see Cliff decided to post, all right! Picking up a new truck tomorrow to handle the new camper (both used). 2002 Chevy 1500 HD with the 6.0L V8 and crew cab. What a truck, a lot of miles on it but they were put on driving back and forth from Texas to here. No rust on her to speak of, no leaks that can be seen underneath of the truck, complete towing setup including the electric brakes. Drove it and it rides very nicely, belies the high mileage on it. One owner truck with new ball joints, tranny service and so on. Also has the Rhino liner.View attachment 194006


 
They are a nice truck but the trannies in them are soft.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Fat chance of that!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
You might have to pick up a few more.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You might have to pick up a few more.


 
A few????? Now thats down right funny :hmm3grin2orange: I have 6 may get 5 to run? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jerry I am not sure how many saws I have right now?But I bet you have as many Pioneers as I do saws of many brands!! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All......Got on earlier but before I got caught up, a call came in from my daughter that my boy horse was having some kind of bad spell. Had to go check that out...come to find out he was eating thistles....silly boy...put the mineral oil to him...he seems better but I ain't gonna stand behind him in the morning!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

cantdog said:


> evening all......got on earlier but before i got caught up, a call came in from my daughter that my boy horse was having some kind of bad spell. Had to go check that out...come to find out he was eating thistles....silly boy...put the mineral oil to him...he seems better but i ain't gonna stand behind him in the morning!!!!!


 
ouch !!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> ouch !!!!




LOL I guess the one thing worse than eating thistles is crapping thistles!!!! Mineral oil will speed things up though!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL I guess the one thing worse than eating thistles is crapping thistles!!!! Mineral oil will speed things up though!!!


 
I know that very well!! Grandma gave me a dose of that once!! OH Lordy!!!


----------



## jimdad07

That is wicked Robin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry I am not sure how many saws I have right now?But I bet you have as many Pioneers as I do saws of many brands!! LOL


 
Awww shucks,...I don`t have many saws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Awww shucks,...I don`t have many saws.


 
 :hmm3grin2orange: Do you know how many you have?Or close LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mineral oil,....that`s going to clean him out,...silly horse....LOL.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Do you know how many you have?Or close LOL


 
They would all fit in a dump truck box.


----------



## tbone75

I don't think I need many more? LOL I would like to get everything I have running!But thats going to take some time? LOL May run across something else I want to own?Like a Dolmar LOL and a P62 &&&& LOL


----------



## tbone75

I got to lay down guys.Backs bugging me bad today.You all have a good one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I keep telling myself that I don`t need, want and can`t use any more saws but they keep piling up with no end in sight...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night John, hope your back lets you get some rest.


----------



## jimdad07

Have a good night John, hope you feel better tomorrow. Jerry I know what you mean about the saws piling up. I sell a couple and then I turn around and buy ten more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Have a good night John, hope you feel better tomorrow. Jerry I know what you mean about the saws piling up. I sell a couple and then I turn around and buy ten more.


 
Seems I can`t stop, they are just so easy to fix.


----------



## jimdad07

My problem is having the best of intentions and getting too many projects going at the same time with the saws. Winter is always easier for me to work on them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..save them up for winter, much nicer sittin inside looking out when its - 20 outside.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, Nytol.


----------



## Steve NW WI

pioneerguy600 said:


> They would all fit in a dump truck box.


 
With how high of side racks? 20' box or a 26' quad ax?



tbone75 said:


> I don't think I need many more? LOL I would like to get everything I have running!But thats going to take some time? LOL May run across something else I want to own?Like a Dolmar LOL and a P62 &&&& LOL



Dolmar - good idea. P62, very bad idea. They are made of hazardous materials, could kill ya. If you happen to run into one, pack it securely and send it to the disposal site just outside of Star Prairie, WI. PM me for the exact address!



pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..save them up for winter, much nicer sittin inside looking out when its - 20 outside.


 
Just be careful, the neighbors think weird things about ya when you've finally got one ready to test fire and you're standing in the yard at -20 in a pair of shorts, flip flops and an old chainsaw in your hand! Just gonna have to trust ole Steve on this one!


----------



## roncoinc

Camera check..
ok,got the splitter hooked to the dump truck,just trying to wake up enuf to get going.
may have more pix tonite John 
fix that droopy rope on the yeller saw today !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Camera check..
> ok,got the splitter hooked to the dump truck,just trying to wake up enuf to get going.
> may have more pix tonite John
> fix that droopy rope on the yeller saw today !


 
May just fix that rope to see if its got any fire?And mow some grass and ?


----------



## tbone75

Steve NW WI said:


> With how high of side racks? 20' box or a 26' quad ax?
> 
> 
> 
> Dolmar - good idea. P62, very bad idea. They are made of hazardous materials, could kill ya. If you happen to run into one, pack it securely and send it to the disposal site just outside of Star Prairie, WI. PM me for the exact address!
> 
> 
> 
> Just be careful, the neighbors think weird things about ya when you've finally got one ready to test fire and you're standing in the yard at -20 in a pair of shorts, flip flops and an old chainsaw in your hand! Just gonna have to trust ole Steve on this one!


 
If I ever find a P62 I can afford.I will be very careful with it so it don't hurt me. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Wow nobody around today.Not even me LOL


----------



## sefh3

Yeah it's really quite in here today. TGIF!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Slackers!


----------



## tbone75

Everybody swim off to the islands?I would!!


----------



## roncoinc

twenty six seconds for the page to load !!
then respond to thread and another twenty second for IT to load 
no wonder nobody posting !!
i'll TRY a pic and see what happens.

nope,times out before pic loads,bummer.
SO,, no pix again today 
I did get a truck load of wood home tho  at least a cord for next year or year after.


----------



## dancan

Sorry to hear about the page load issue , my typing is about 36 seconds per line so it works fine here .
I guess we'll have to wait .


----------



## pioneerguy600

20' box on a Volvo tandem.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Steve NW WI said:


> Just be careful, the neighbors think weird things about ya when you've finally got one ready to test fire and you're standing in the yard at -20 in a pair of shorts, flip flops and an old chainsaw in your hand! Just gonna have to trust ole Steve on this one!



Just start them inside,...turn on the 3000 cfm exhausters.


----------



## roncoinc

splitter on the back of the dump truck.

Well,got one pic in before site went screwy again.


----------



## tbone75

Hello guys anybody have any fun today?Me i didn't do chit again.Just having some bad days I guess?Pain pills just aint doing it?Could be the weather?Rain on the way tomorrow.Hope tomorrow is better?I got stuff to do!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> splitter on the back of the dump truck.
> 
> Well,got one pic in before site went screwy again.


 
I like that old truck Ron!I could use on of them if it was 4x4 LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I like that old truck Ron!I could use on of them if it was 4x4 LOL


 
1974 chevy,6 wheels


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 1974 chevy,6 wheels


 
Yep I like them trucks!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I installed a 20 box set of kitchen cabinets. Now ready for the granite countertops.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I installed a 20 box set of kitchen cabinets. Now ready for the granite countertops.


 
You did good today Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You did good today Jerry.


 
Not bad,..just have the top moulding and bottom light shields to install Monday.


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
Haven't had time to work on any saws lately. My parts showed up for one of my fourwheelers so hopefully next week I'll get that running.


John,
Glad that box showed up.

Jerry,
That sounds like a ton of work to do cabinets.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like the cabinet and finish work better than the framing and sheathing work.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I like that old truck Ron!I could use on of them if it was 4x4 LOL


 
Ron,
Does that bad boy have the ole 454 big block in her or does it have that small 350?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to get off here and catch some Zeeeeesss.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all,
> Haven't had time to work on any saws lately. My parts showed up for one of my fourwheelers so hopefully next week I'll get that running.
> 
> 
> John,
> Glad that box showed up.
> 
> Jerry,
> That sounds like a ton of work to do cabinets.


 
Now that I have the other saw.I have everything I need to get the P41 going!Soon as I get time and effort LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, a beautiful Saturday morning here ,the sun`is out and it a nice cool day to get some outside work done. There is the metal roof to get finished for the roast spit.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron,
> Does that bad boy have the ole 454 big block in her or does it have that small 350?


 
it has the big 350 
6mpg empty,,5mpg with a load


----------



## roncoinc

*John saw box update*

Whew !! gettig anything done on this site has been a PITA it is so slow.
you can tell this is a BIG box with that 090 sitting in the bottom 
got the box lined and two saws in it last nite.
this is more like a project than working on saws


----------



## roncoinc

Trying to get more pix up,timing out again


----------



## roncoinc

Going to try embedding from a hosting site..
this should be,if it works a pic of the big maple stump the excav op rolled around in the dirt..
why he stood it back up i have NO idea !


----------



## roncoinc

Well the embedding worked but cant edit..
pickup had two year old wood i moved out of the way to dump new stuff .

now will try the big maple stump again !


----------



## roncoinc

Had dropped a small maple and a box elder rite alongside a nice flat area we could have backed the splitter and truck right up to..was over a card all cut but the jerk decided he wanted to drop his fill right in front !!
you can see how the trees laid,we had to carry all the pieces all the way around to where i took the pic to the splitter.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Whew !! gettig anything done on this site has been a PITA it is so slow.
> you can tell this is a BIG box with that 090 sitting in the bottom
> got the box lined and two saws in it last nite.
> this is more like a project than working on saws


 
Ron that a BIG box!! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron that a BIG box!! LOL


 
Yup !!
gonna keep dumping saws in until full ! LOL !
may be a few days more,got lots to do.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup !!
> gonna keep dumping saws in until full ! LOL !
> may be a few days more,got lots to do.


 
LOL I do wonder how many saws you will get in there? BTW I like all the pics!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is a big box Ron,..more saws will fit in if you take off the chain bars and the top handles where it is feasable.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is a big box Ron,..more saws will fit in if you take off the chain bars and the top handles where it is feasable.


 
Why didnt i think of that !! ?? :msp_tongue:
bars are off with wide cardboard on the ends and taped to the bottom of box.


----------



## dancan

I hope you got a forklift when it comes time to move that box .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I hope you got a forklift when it comes time to move that box .


 
I will need one to unload it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a good day here, got a bunch of stuff done that`s been hanging around for a while. Had to replace a fuel line on one of my weed wackers, it started revving up high and I found a crack in the line where it fits over the nipple on the carb. Anyone know what size that stuff is,...looks like 3/32". I will order some once I find out the correct size.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been a good day here, got a bunch of stuff done that`s been hanging around for a while. Had to replace a fuel line on one of my weed wackers, it started revving up high and I found a crack in the line where it fits over the nipple on the carb. Anyone know what size that stuff is,...looks like 3/32". I will order some once I find out the correct size.


 
I just bought 4 sizes.Got to go look?


----------



## RandyMac

ARRRRR!!!!
The sun is out.


----------



## dancan

OK , who wants some ?
Huskies suck and Mac's are slow and Dohlies blow .......
Ah , too much whiskey and beer , I'm goin' to take a nap .


----------



## pioneerguy600

What you guys all been doing, sure is quiet in here. I did not want to make you all jealous before I went to my daughters graduation ceremony and dinner. It wasn`t hard sitting down with 50 + beautiful women and watching them get their diplomas and honours from their colledge of Cosmotology. I didn`t know they were all so beautiful, they could compete in a beauty pagent.
Had a good meal also....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys. Sorry I have been missing a lot on here lately, just been flat out. Picked up the new truck yesterday, ended up getting the 1500HD I showed you guys Thursday night. Lining up our trip to Maine, we have decided to start by getting a little hunting land instead of just picking up the whole family and leaving it all behind. We are lining up about six properties to look at, all under $60k and over 50 acres. The furthest north we are looking is in Aroostock county on the Canadian border. That one is 56 acres for 25,000 all woods with a big trout stream running through it. We will see what we can get.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys. Sorry I have been missing a lot on here lately, just been flat out. Picked up the new truck yesterday, ended up getting the 1500HD I showed you guys Thursday night. Lining up our trip to Maine, we have decided to start by getting a little hunting land instead of just picking up the whole family and leaving it all behind. We are lining up about six properties to look at, all under $60k and over 50 acres. The furthest north we are looking is in Aroostock county on the Canadian border. That one is 56 acres for 25,000 all woods with a big trout stream running through it. We will see what we can get.


 
That all sounds great, the bigger the better most times but some properties have special hidden places on them that may be worth more to some than others. A trout stream would be one of those special spots.


----------



## jimdad07

WE have been finding some good ones. I like the idea of a recreational property better than the idea of just starting over, it sounded great at first but once you put things into perspective it just isn't feasable at this time. BTW, John that C-9 is finally in the mail, you can be looking for it in a couple of days I would imagine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pulling up stakes and moving the whole kit and kibootle is a huge undertaking and not to be taken lightly.


----------



## jimdad07

You've got that right Jerry. It would have been a lot easier about five years ago when I hadn't built the house yet and it was just Mary and I. I wanted to then but the whole family wasn't ready yet. Now it is the other way around. I think that if we all have a place we can go for a week or two out of the year and that the whole family can enjoy, then every one will get a little relief. You have to have a little fun while you are still breathing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You've got that right Jerry. It would have been a lot easier about five years ago when I hadn't built the house yet and it was just Mary and I. I wanted to then but the whole family wasn't ready yet. Now it is the other way around. I think that if we all have a place we can go for a week or two out of the year and that the whole family can enjoy, then every one will get a little relief. You have to have a little fun while you are still breathing.


 
That is why I have my place on the lake. It is only boat accessable and I like it that way, keeps it more quiet and limits who arrives and when. No phones ringing and little pressure as what to do.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What you guys all been doing, sure is quiet in here. I did not want to make you all jealous before I went to my daughters graduation ceremony and dinner. It wasn`t hard sitting down with 50 + beautiful women and watching them get their diplomas and honours from their colledge of Cosmotology. I didn`t know they were all so beautiful, they could compete in a beauty pagent.
> Had a good meal also....LOL


 
Well you did! You suck :hmm3grin2orange: All I got to look at was saws today.Got the MS170 put together,fixed a little Poulan and one more weedwhacker! LOL At least I was moving today


----------



## tbone75

Happy to hear the saw is on the way Jim!Sounds like you got some good things going with the land!Good luck there!


----------



## tbone75

Back in a few.Got to get this 2 cycle smell off me. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I know,..some guys have all the luck.


----------



## jimdad07

Now you aren't bragging are you Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Now you aren't bragging are you Jerry?


 
No Jim,..I am not that kind. I was funning with John over me having dinner with 50 beauties.


----------



## jimdad07

I'm not nearly as modest as you are Jerry, I'd be bragging for weeks.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All....Been real busy the last couple of days......the wife started her vacation yesterday.......planning on going to the island for the week........BUT......I just got word from the contractor that I'm building this custom staircase for, that we now have a new deadline...the 24th...and I have about that much time left in this staircase and balustrades...........SO it looks like I will be commuting by boat about 30 miles each way...every day next week. (much fuel!!!) This is not making for a very happy home life!!! Wife's work is such that she has to schedule time off in advance.......and I would have been done this week but the clients came up from Mass with some friends last week and didn't want to see a bunch of heathen carpenter types around. So we had to take a week off........sucks.....worse than Stihls......speaking of Stihls....a guy brought me a 036 PRO with a toasted piston to fix for him...gotta find out why it toasted.....haven't had time to look at it.....maybe after these stairs!!!! I may be asking a bunch of Stihl questions Jerry......sometime soon........ but headed to the island with the wife, dogs and gear tomorrow AM....


----------



## Cantdog

Some nice land up in "the county" but man it's a ways up there...and once you get there...there's not much going on. You speak French??? Be best if you did.....you like potatoes????? Be best if you did.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No Jim,..I am not that kind. I was funning with John over me having dinner with 50 beauties.


 
Yep...Rubbing it in LOL Not to mention all the women you keep taking out in the woods! :hmm3grin2orange: Got to agree with Jim.I would be bragging big time :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 036 PRO is one of my favorite Stihl saws to do port work on, it responds the best of all the PRO saws I have ever ported. I think I could help you with any questions you come up with Robin.
It sure sucks when the client/homeowner causes unnecessary delays that always affect the trades all down the line.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep...Rubbing it in LOL Not to mention all the women you keep taking out in the woods! :hmm3grin2orange: Got to agree with Jim.I would be bragging big time :hmm3grin2orange:


 
That ain`t nothing compared to the party we have coming up on the labor day weekend first of next month.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All....Been real busy the last couple of days......the wife started her vacation yesterday.......planning on going to the island for the week........BUT......I just got word from the contractor that I'm building this custom staircase for, that we now have a new deadline...the 24th...and I have about that much time left in this staircase and balustrades...........SO it looks like I will be commuting by boat about 30 miles each way...every day next week. (much fuel!!!) This is not making for a very happy home life!!! Wife's work is such that she has to schedule time off in advance.......and I would have been done this week but the clients came up from Mass with some friends last week and didn't want to see a bunch of heathen carpenter types around. So we had to take a week off........sucks.....worse than Stihls......speaking of Stihls....a guy brought me a 036 PRO with a toasted piston to fix for him...gotta find out why it toasted.....haven't had time to look at it.....maybe after these stairs!!!! I may be asking a bunch of Stihl questions Jerry......sometime soon........ but headed to the island with the wife, dogs and gear tomorrow AM....


 
Afraid I would tell them it just won't be done by then. LOL May not be the best idea?Sure sounds good LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Some nice land up in "the county" but man it's a ways up there...and once you get there...there's not much going on. You speak French??? Be best if you did.....you like potatoes????? Be best if you did.....


 
I love potatoes. As for French, I can say chicken in French: chicon.


----------



## Cantdog

Good to know Jerry....thanks..I'm sure I'll have some questions...never had one apart.

Yes it does suck when they throw up roadblocks but still want the job done on time!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That ain`t nothing compared to the party we have coming up on the labor day weekend first of next month.


 
Seen some pics of that party!! Thats has to be a very very good time!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I love potatoes. As for French, I can say chicken in French: chicon.


 
Jerry could teach you French LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seen some pics of that party!! Thats has to be a very very good time!


 
You bet,..and some beautiful wimmens show up for that party.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry could teach you French LOL


 
Parley vous francis?


----------



## jimdad07

I am happy that I am more into the commercial end of the trades now. I used to do high end houses here in the islands for the rich folks and they would always change their minds about this or that and it always seemed that it was after the rock was up and the paint was dry. Had to move a bunch of outlets in one place because they decided they wanted them 2" higher than they were. The best part is that they complained about the bill for it because it went over the original cost of the project. I guess they figured a quote should cover them if they changed their minds.


----------



## roncoinc

I also had a good time today 
went to a huge party,all kinds of food and beer and booze !!
got into a horse shoe tournament,played two games,lost first by three points,my partner got two.
lost second game by five points,my partner got ONE !
It was funny watching people as they drank more and more get more funny and play worse 
i drank so much soda i'm still going pee !
stayed six hours and left early,..


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I am happy that I am more into the commercial end of the trades now. I used to do high end houses here in the islands for the rich folks and they would always change their minds about this or that and it always seemed that it was after the rock was up and the paint was dry. Had to move a bunch of outlets in one place because they decided they wanted them 2" higher than they were. The best part is that they complained about the bill for it because it went over the original cost of the project. I guess they figured a quote should cover them if they changed their minds.


 
That happens a lot, just remind them of the changes to the contract clause, all changes are subject to costs amounting to materials+labor.


----------



## jimdad07

I can speak a very little French, remember I could throw a rock and hit Canada from my house almost. I know enough to tell a French speaking person hello, goodbye and I can ask them to speak English.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Parley vous francis?


 
See Jim..Told you so


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I also had a good time today
> went to a huge party,all kinds of food and beer and booze !!
> got into a horse shoe tournament,played two games,lost first by three points,my partner got two.
> lost second game by five points,my partner got ONE !
> It was funny watching people as they drank more and more get more funny and play worse
> i drank so much soda i'm still going pee !
> stayed six hours and left early,..


 
Gotta do that occasionally, its called having fun. I can`t play horseshoes for chit but everyone always wants me as a partner...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That happens a lot, just remind them of the changes to the contract clause, all changes are subject to costs amounting to materials+labor.


 
You can tell people that all day it seems and they always forget they signed that little slip of paper in the first place.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Afraid I would tell them it just won't be done by then. LOL May not be the best idea?Sure sounds good LOL


 
Yeah that is what the wife said...........but as usual there more to the story.....their daughter has the movers coming on the 25TH with a big truckload of stuff to put on the second floor so without stairs that's not going to work that well!!! The contractor is a friend/compeditor and he does a lot of real nice work...this is the first time he ever approached me about working so I'd like the first job to come off properly...may lead to more down the road. Then there is the fact that I just don't like walking out in the middle of a job....there are no plans for someone go by and take over the job.....it's all in my head. This not undooable in the remaining time...but it just doesn't jive with my plans!!!! Or the wifes!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I also had a good time today
> went to a huge party,all kinds of food and beer and booze !!
> got into a horse shoe tournament,played two games,lost first by three points,my partner got two.
> lost second game by five points,my partner got ONE !
> It was funny watching people as they drank more and more get more funny and play worse
> i drank so much soda i'm still going pee !
> stayed six hours and left early,..


 
I would say you and Jerry had the most fun today!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You can tell people that all day it seems and they always forget they signed that little slip of paper in the first place.


 
As long as their John Henry is inked in on the bottom line they can forget all they want.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah that is what the wife said...........but as usual there more to the story.....their daughter has the movers coming on the 25TH with a big truckload of stuff to put on the second floor so without stairs that's not going to work that well!!! The contractor is a friend/compeditor and he does a lot of real nice work...this is the first time he ever approached me about working so I'd like the first job to come off properly...may lead to more down the road. Then there is the fact that I just don't like walking out in the middle of a job....there are no plans for someone go by and take over the job.....it's all in my head. This not undooable in the remaining time...but it just doesn't jive with my plans!!!! Or the wifes!!!!!!!!


 
Got to keep the wife happy LOL But you got to make a living too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Doing this type of work you are only as good as your last job completed,..it don`t take long for your rep to get damaged.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Got to keep the wife happy LOL But you got to make a living too!




LOL All to true!!!! I am in the stuck between a rock and a hard place on this one for sure!!!!


Gotta hit the hay guys...big day on the water tomorrow......Nite.....


----------



## jimdad07

Same here guys, I am falling asleep at the key board again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night Robin and Jim, have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

Good nite Robin & Jim.I am wide awake? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I am just very happy I was able to do something today!Need to thank Scott again for the 017 parts!Got the one rebuilt so now I have they other one to sell or trade? LOL Soon as the new carb gets here?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to log off for tonight.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to log off for tonight.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Some nice land up in "the county" but man it's a ways up there...and once you get there...there's not much going on. You speak French??? Be best if you did.....you like potatoes????? Be best if you did.....


 


jimdad07 said:


> I love potatoes. As for French, I can say chicken in French: chicon.


 
All you need to get by is this handy device to keep you out of trouble !

[video=youtube;_roju37f_Ao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_roju37f_Ao&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> All you need to get by is this handy device to keep you out of trouble !
> 
> [video=youtube;_roju37f_Ao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_roju37f_Ao&feature=player_detailpage[/video]




HaHaHa!!! Good one Dan!!!!!!! Yep that's what you need Jim!! LOL!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another beautiful day here in the Maritimes, clear sunny sky and temps that are fit to work outside in. Got to get some stuff ready to go to the island.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another beautiful day here in the Maritimes, clear sunny sky and temps that are fit to work outside in. Got to get some stuff ready to go to the island.


 
 

It's a suck up to the wife day .


----------



## jimdad07

Instant French huh? That's pretty good, I might have to look into that. Good morning guys. Sucking up to the wife is never fun Dan. I hope it works for you. I get to do that a couple of times a year myself.


----------



## tbone75

Raining all day here.We could use it. My body feels better after the rain starts?


----------



## roncoinc

Put this up on CL for $75 and will be delivering it this morning.
dont have to relocate it here and a few xtra $$ dont hurt.


----------



## tbone75

Good deal on the wood Ron.


----------



## dancan

I can honestly say that that 2 hours in a sewing store answering "Yes hun , that a nice fabric" is as much fun as owning a bunch of Huskies .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I can honestly say that that 2 hours in a sewing store answering "Yes hun , that a nice fabric" is as much fun as owning a bunch of Huskies .


 
 Yes Dear :hmm3grin2orange: BTW HUSKYS ROCK !!!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Dan all you got to do is take her to the chainsaw shop for 2 hours and ask how does this saw look on me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Just don't stand to close!I don't know how far she could throw a saw? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I can honestly say that that 2 hours in a sewing store answering "Yes hun , that a nice fabric" is as much fun as owning a bunch of Huskies .


 
Yeh but you fit in with all the other stihl owners


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I can honestly say that that 2 hours in a sewing store answering "Yes hun , that a nice fabric" is as much fun as owning a bunch of Huskies .


 
I would take the two hours over the bunch of Huskies, its only two hours....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Got the wood delivered,xtra cash i can use 

Raining today so no saw box work,it is outside on a pallet covered over with the saws,to big to fit in the shed 
no room in the shop until i'm finished moving stuff intop the storage shed.

did i post this pic of my friend with my dolkita 84 ?? 
i took the pic and just watched him get it pinched !! LOL !!
then i teased the crap out of him !!


----------



## tbone75

Not sure I did the right thing?I just bought a efco top handle saw LOL Needs both sides.Doesen't look like it was ever used?Fleabay LOL Have no clue how hard parts will be to find?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not sure I did the right thing?I just bought a efco top handle saw LOL Needs both sides.Doesen't look like it was ever used?Fleabay LOL Have no clue how hard parts will be to find?


 
No,you did not do the right thing.
cant you wait ??


----------



## sefh3

That's what makes this hobby fun. You wait for the saw to show up..... 10 minutes later your back on here or ebay looking for parts.... get the new parts and of course you need something else.... few weeks later, it's up a running. Been down this road myself, my friend. It's all part of the game. Glad you got that 017 running. I like those saws for some reason.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No,you did not do the right thing.
> cant you wait ??


 
Its a new saw LOL Never used!Good trading stuff!!Or fix and play LOL That and never had a efco before?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> That's what makes this hobby fun. You wait for the saw to show up..... 10 minutes later your back on here or ebay looking for parts.... get the new parts and of course you need something else.... few weeks later, it's up a running. Been down this road myself, my friend. It's all part of the game. Glad you got that 017 running. I like those saws for some reason.


 
May have a buyer for it already? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I can always use half a dozen of them Ron LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No,you did not do the right thing.
> cant you wait ??


 
It was also CHEAP!! LOL They are around 300 new.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> It was also CHEAP!! LOL They are around 300 new.


 
:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> :msp_tongue:


 
That all you got to say? Dad :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Whats up slackers.Nice day out there may get to mow grass?


----------



## roncoinc

Raining pretty good here this morning,no outside work today !
that includes saw box stuff  all of that including saws for it are outside on pallet under a tarp.

all the rain also means i wont be moving stuff out of the shop into new storage trailer either  
I NEED to do that so i can have more ROOM !! now have some saws living in my car,my truck,under tarps,etc..

just picked up a husky 50 in good looking condition,cheap,didnt know the p&c went for as much as the saw is worth 
wonder if anything else fits on it ??

Was going to clean some stuff up to sell on CL but i cant even do that in the pouring rain 

oh well,when i need cheering up i just look at this


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Whats up slackers.Nice day out there may get to mow grass?


 
Sounds like that is all you ever do ?? mow grass ??
i dont have any,drive over it all so much it is all flat 
wish yard was just one big concrete pad sloped to the center with a drain  
be easy to work on stuff,no mowing,clean easy with a hose..easy to plow in winter,etc..
much better than grass.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sounds like that is all you ever do ?? mow grass ??
> i dont have any,drive over it all so much it is all flat
> wish yard was just one big concrete pad sloped to the center with a drain
> be easy to work on stuff,no mowing,clean easy with a hose..easy to plow in winter,etc..
> much better than grass.


 
Your right Ron.All I do is mow grass!Some dummy wanted a big yard?About 5 acres of grass!I must of had a big brain fart?


----------



## tbone75

No grass mowing today.Way to wet and more rain on the way.Looks like its headed to Rons?Thats OK I need time to line up a fork lift to unload that saw box LOL I always got the FILs backhoe LOL


----------



## RandyMac

We have the Sun from the get go today.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> We have the Sun from the get go today.:msp_biggrin:


 
Haven't seen much of that this year have you?


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Haven't seen much of that this year have you?


 
Not really, soupy ass fog for the most part lately. Been thick enough to fish in.






That pic is a few years old, the harbor doesn't look like that any more.

http://www2.registerguard.com/mm/index.php/videos/comments/uscg-tsunami-flyover-crescent-city-calif/


----------



## Steve NW WI

roncoinc said:


> Sounds like that is all you ever do ?? mow grass ??
> i dont have any,drive over it all so much it is all flat
> wish yard was just one big concrete pad sloped to the center with a drain
> be easy to work on stuff,no mowing,clean easy with a hose..easy to plow in winter,etc..
> much better than grass.


 
Nah, you'd constantly be trying to fish small parts out of the drain, I want my big concrete pad under a big steel roof with 4 walls around it, to keep them dang small pieces from getting too far away from me.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys. Internet connection has been spotty here again. Good times. Enough rain here to last a frickin lifetime.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll Hey John Im in your "hood" Cincinnati. lol


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll Hey John Im in your "hood" Cincinnati. lol


 
Your still about 3 and a half hours away LOL Come on over I will put you to work LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys. Internet connection has been spotty here again. Good times. Enough rain here to last a frickin lifetime.


 
Rained on and off all day here again.Good day to work on saws LOl


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Rained on and off all day here again.Good day to work on saws LOl


 
Raining HARD all day here.
whats a saw ???
spent the day in earnest and hard procrastination


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Not really, soupy ass fog for the most part lately. Been thick enough to fish in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pic is a few years old, the harbor doesn't look like that any more.
> 
> "USCG tsunami flyover, Crescent City, Calif." | Videos at The Register-Guard | The Register-Guard


 
I walked on that beach in the background and all around that marina last winter,...sad to hear it got roughed up so bad from that tsunami. Got any recent picts Randy?


----------



## RandyMac

No, I should get some of the reconstruction.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Raining HARD all day here.
> whats a saw ???
> spent the day in earnest and hard procrastination


 
I tryed to get a 350 husky running?Still trying LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a nice big box of Pioneer parts today! Should have plenty to put both P52s together


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> No, I should get some of the reconstruction.


 
I did see a couple picts where the boats were washed up on the paved section inland from the marina and some floating docks tossed helter skelter, those picts were taken a day or so after the waves hit.


----------



## RandyMac

Watching that boat escape was something.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a nice big box of Pioneer parts today! Should have plenty to put both P52s together


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Watching that boat escape was something.


 
I heard some boats escaped to deep water before the waves hit.


----------



## RandyMac

Here is the vid, toward the end you see that boat making a run for it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6yvQcQGKvM

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/h6yvQcQGKvM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## roncoinc

Steve NW WI said:


> Nah, you'd constantly be trying to fish small parts out of the drain, I want my big concrete pad under a big steel roof with 4 walls around it, to keep them dang small pieces from getting too far away from me.


 
Now how am i to plow it if it has a roof and walls ??


----------



## tbone75

A good friend of mine stop by today and brought me something to try today.He called it tater shine LOL Yep made out of potatos?Haven't tested it yet?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now how am i to plow it if it has a roof and walls ??


 
 :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Will a P62 P&C work on this P52 case?Jerry,Ron


----------



## tbone75

Thats if I can find used stuff LOL Don't want to put a lot of money into it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Will a P62 P&C work on this P52 case?Jerry,Ron


 
Yes sir!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes sir!


 
OK thankyou Jerry LOL I wonder if I can find a good used P&C?Never seen one offered before?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Randy,..that boat did not pull an escape,..it was just out horsing around, well whomever was steering it was...LOL
I have run 30' swells in a 28' Cape Islander.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK thankyou Jerry LOL I wonder if I can find a good used P&C?Never seen one offered before?


 
There is always new, only around $300.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Randy,..that boat did not pull an escape,..it was just out horsing around, well whomever was steering it was...LOL
> I have run 30' swells in a 28' Cape Islander.


 
No thanks!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is always new, only around $300.


 
Yes but? LOL Used would be plenty good enough for me LOL Just thinking.Don't need 2 52s all that bad.Bigger is always better LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No thanks!!


 
Them`s just little waves for this coast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes but? LOL Used would be plenty good enough for me LOL Just thinking.Don't need 2 52s all that bad.Bigger is always better LOL


 
You never know what may come along.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them`s just little waves for this coast.


 
I was on Lake Erie once with 4 to 6 ft. waves in a little boat!That just wasen't no fun LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You never know what may come along.


 
I am still a little shocked at all the parts I have found now LOL


----------



## sefh3

See John, Them there Huskies do suck!!!!!

Great day today. Low 80's no rain. It did suck having to work the 8-5 first. 

Worked on a Crapsman weed whip. No flipping choke on this thing. Push the primer and pull. When you pull the cord it applies the choke. This has to be one of the silliest designs that I have seen. I need to find a goofy adapter to adjust this carb too. What a PITA (just like those Huskies)


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> See John, Them there Huskies do suck!!!!!
> 
> Great day today. Low 80's no rain. It did suck having to work the 8-5 first.
> 
> Worked on a Crapsman weed whip. No flipping choke on this thing. Push the primer and pull. When you pull the cord it applies the choke. This has to be one of the silliest designs that I have seen. I need to find a goofy adapter to adjust this carb too. What a PITA (just like those Huskies)


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Huskys Rock :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am still a little shocked at all the parts I have found now LOL


 
Parts are out there,..you just have to know people.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Oh,...in case you guys didn`t already know,...Huskies suck.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Parts are out there,..you just have to know people.


 
Yep you and P62 on here LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep you and P62 on here LOL


 
Among a few others.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh,...in case you guys didn`t already know,...Huskies suck.


 
 I will say this one is giving me more trouble than any other one I have worked on?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Among a few others.


 
All I know for now? LOL And I still blame you!You had to put that pic of your P62 on here LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> All I know for now? LOL And I still blame you!You had to put that pic of your P62 on here LOL


 
Good thing I didn`t post picts of all my big P series saws,...LOL


----------



## RandyMac

Drink 6 beers P62


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good thing I didn`t post picts of all my big P series saws,...LOL


 
NO you don't need to do that! LOL I got it bad enough now! :help:


----------



## RandyMac

The was a set of Pioneer fanatics in the Redwoods, I wish I had paid a little more attention to them, but they were as bad as JWs about Pioneers.


----------



## tbone75

Real slow in here tonight.I think every ones wore out LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> The was a set of Pioneer fanatics in the Redwoods, I wish I had paid a little more attention to them, but they were as bad as JWs about Pioneers.


 
Some of us just loved them,..others didn`t but the ones that didn`t never owned or ran one.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> The was a set of Pioneer fanatics in the Redwoods, I wish I had paid a little more attention to them, but they were as bad as JWs about Pioneers.


 
I had never seen a P series till Jerry put that pic on here.Just had to have one after that LOL Now I have 6!Just like how they look and feel in my hands.


----------



## tbone75

The only bad thing about them is the plastic filter cover.To bad they don't make a metal replacement?


----------



## tbone75

The other bad thing about them is I can't find any in my area!Got to go way up north LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I had never seen a P series till Jerry put that pic on here.Just had to have one after that LOL Now I have 6!Just like how they look and feel in my hands.


 
In their day they were the most reliable saws we could get our hands on,..they laid down a lot of trees in this part of the country.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That plastic air filter cover was the death knell for that great company,...many die hard Pioneersmen started looking for other makes of saws when those covers started failing.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> In their day they were the most reliable saws we could get our hands on,..they laid down a lot of trees in this part of the country.


 
I am sold on them LOL The parts I got today are all yellow.The other saws are kind of orange?


----------



## pioneerguy600

The yellow ones were made in Canada.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That plastic air filter cover was the death knell for that great company,...many die hard Pioneersmen started looking for other makes of saws when those covers started failing.


 
Wonder why they did that?The rest of the saw is made very well!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wonder why they did that?The rest of the saw is made very well!


 
An early attempt to reduce weight,..ill conceived as it was.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The yellow ones were made in Canada.


 
Thats good to know!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> An early attempt to reduce weight,..ill conceived as it was.


 
Must have been a newbie idea LOL Couldn't save much!


----------



## pioneerguy600

They were excellent mechanically.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Must have been a newbie idea LOL Couldn't save much!


 
They had to start somewhere.


----------



## tbone75

Gave a saw away today to my buddy with the bridgeport mill.He has been cutting all his wood with a wildthing for the last 3 yrs ! I have 3 Poulan 3300s so I gave him one I had rebuilt.Hes a good friend to have! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Gave a saw away today to my buddy with the bridgeport mill.He has been cutting all his wood with a wildthing for the last 3 yrs ! I have 3 Poulan 3300s so I gave him one I had rebuilt.Hes a good friend to have! LOL


 
Deserving for sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What`s up Jacob?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Deserving for sure.


 
He also has a small OLD metal lathe he said he will deal on with me!Just have to wait till he gets a bigger one?


----------



## tbone75

Hey Jacob! Your fingers broke? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess he was just reading,..I hear he is on the road working with his dad.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He also has a small OLD metal lathe he said he will deal on with me!Just have to wait till he gets a bigger one?


 
A small lathe is all you need for small engine work.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A small lathe is all you need for small engine work.


 
I haven't got to that old mill I bought yet LOL But with a lathe?Who knows what I will get into? LOL I read a lot about popups LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I haven't got to that old mill I bought yet LOL But with a lathe?Who knows what I will get into? LOL I read a lot about popups LOL


 
Yep,..base turning and pop up pistons + skirt trimming.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time to hit the sack.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time to hit the sack.


 
Yep me to.Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Good morning.Got a dentist appt. this morning then mow a lot of grass LOL No rail for a couple days so I better get the mowing done.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning all...Just passing through...stepped into the skiff at 5:45 AM in a heavy drizzle...up the bay from offshore running about 25 KTS into a 20-25MPH NorEasterly...a little damp and bumpy...been to the job already and now to the shop to get the day in, then back offshore again this evening for supper with the wife...do it all over again tomorrow but should be nice and not raining!!!! Supposed to clear and be in the low 50's tonight...may have to fire up a saw and get the wood stove going.....you listening Cliff???? LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning all...Just passing through...stepped into the skiff at 5:45 AM in a heavy drizzle...up the bay from offshore running about 25 KTS into a 20-25MPH NorEasterly...a little damp and bumpy...been to the job already and now to the shop to get the day in, then back offshore again this evening for supper with the wife...do it all over again tomorrow but should be nice and not raining!!!! Supposed to clear and be in the low 50's tonight...may have to fire up a saw and get the wood stove going.....you listening Cliff???? LOL!!!!


 
Have fun Robin LOL Off to the dentist UGH !


----------



## roncoinc

Now that the site is running normal again for me i can post AND ad pix 
heres one of the big maple i cut last week.
this section i had to cut thru the limb and the trunk together.
the "meyerized monster"


----------



## Steve NW WI

12 hour shifts at work make for a long day and a short sleep. Like they say though, make hay while the sun shines. I've got a couple more threads to check up on, then off to work again. It seems like I just got home.


----------



## RandyMac

Sunny again!!! It is the end of the World!

Steve, I do 3 12s, 4 off, 3 12s and an 8 with 3 off. I get paid just before my big weekend.


----------



## Steve NW WI

RandyMac said:


> Sunny again!!! It is the end of the World!
> 
> Steve, I do 3 12s, 4 off, 3 12s and an 8 with 3 off. I get paid just before my big weekend.


 
GF used to have a schedule like that. It worked pretty well, every other weekend I had the place to myself! 

I'm starin at 5 12s, and doing my damnedest to not have to work Sat, I want to make a road trip down to Baraboo to see Mark H, Bill G, and some of the other old iron guys on here. We shall see how that goes by about Thursday.

I used to work 100 hour weeks in the spring when I worked for the co-op spreading fertilizer, lime, and spraying, but I've gotten soft as I've gotten older, and I don't think I could do that anymore.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now that the site is running normal again for me i can post AND ad pix
> heres one of the big maple i cut last week.
> this section i had to cut thru the limb and the trunk together.
> the "meyerized monster"


 
I like that saw Ron.One of these days I have a Myerized monster LOL I was told it will blow yours away LOL


----------



## tbone75

Yep I said it otstir:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I like that saw Ron.One of these days I have a Myerized monster LOL I was told it will blow yours away LOL


 
:msp_scared: no way !!!!
i have the biggest baddest meyerized monster around !!
he will probly makes yours wimpy cause you got a bad back


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> :msp_scared: no way !!!!
> i have the biggest baddest meyerized monster around !!
> he will probly makes yours wimpy cause you got a bad back


 
Bet he don't!LOL He fixed yours so you wouldn't get hurt with it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Now that the site is running normal again for me i can post AND ad pix
> heres one of the big maple i cut last week.
> this section i had to cut thru the limb and the trunk together.
> the "meyerized monster"


 
Them "Meyerized" saws sure do cut wood ......... regardless of brand !


----------



## WoodChuck'r

We should really use this thread to actually start a fight.


----------



## roncoinc

WoodChucker81 said:


> We should really use this thread to actually start a fight.


 
You go work on a stihl !! :msp_angry:


----------



## tjbier

WoodChucker81 said:


> We should really use this thread to actually start a fight.


 
you broke rule 1 of fight club :msp_angry::msp_angry::msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> :msp_scared: no way !!!!
> i have the biggest baddest meyerized monster around !!
> he will probly makes yours wimpy cause you got a bad back


 
Not quite,...I believe I own the biggest baddest myerized monster around, its a 137cc full ported over carbed torque monster running a 60" bar most times with a 72" for the really big jobs....LOL
Just hold the chain bar horizontal and move forward,..the trees drop like mowing grass.


----------



## tbone75

Where is everyone?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not quite,...I believe I own the biggest baddest myerized monster around, its a 137cc full ported over carbed torque monster running a 60" bar most times with a 72" for the really big jobs....LOL
> Just hold the chain bar horizontal and move forward,..the trees drop like mowing grass.


 
Can't say nothing more about that! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Can't say nothing more about that! LOL


 
Its a bit on the heavy side so not good for the ole back but sure is fun to run.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hi.

I'm WoodChucker. Have we met.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not quite,...I believe I own the biggest baddest myerized monster around, its a 137cc full ported over carbed torque monster running a 60" bar most times with a 72" for the really big jobs....LOL
> Just hold the chain bar horizontal and move forward,..the trees drop like mowing grass.


 
It aint around here,in fact it's in a foriegn country so dont count !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> It aint around here,in fact it's in a foriegn country so dont count !!


 
But it does exist.


----------



## tbone75

I cant't say much I don't have one just yet LOL But I will!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I cant't say much I don't have one just yet LOL But I will!!


 
I need to receive that box from Frazeyburg Ohio first.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I need to receive that box from Frazeyburg Ohio first.


 
Its going out in the very near future!


----------



## roncoinc

Speaking of boxes,finally stopped raining so i can get back to packing the one i'm working on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its going out in the very near future!


 
Got some good bits to put in it once it gets here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Speaking of boxes,finally stopped raining so i can get back to packing the one i'm working on.


 
The big box!!!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r

WoodChucker81 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm WoodChucker. Have we met.


 
Sup dude. No I don't believe so. You from around here??


----------



## roncoinc

WoodChucker81 said:


> Sup dude. No I don't believe so. You from around here??


 
Nope,not frum round ear.


----------



## roncoinc

Anybody got a coil for an 020av ?
kind without trigger module.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got some good bits to put in it once it gets here.


 
Oh? I like the sound of that!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Speaking of boxes,finally stopped raining so i can get back to packing the one i'm working on.


 
Yea!! I like that Ron!!


----------



## tbone75

WoodChucker81 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm WoodChucker. Have we met.


 
Hello


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Oh? I like the sound of that!


 
It will beat that ole orange saw that we hear a lot about...LOL


----------



## tbone75

I was a BIG slacker again today!Got out the dentist walked out to the car.Flat tire!:msp_angry: Didn't feel like changing a tire in a sloped parking lot!Fix-A Flat!! LOL Got it home that way at least.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It will beat that ole orange saw that we hear a lot about...LOL


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Sorry Ron


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you know Ron aint going to like that LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you know Ron aint going to like that LOL


 
Yea but he already knows that them Huskys suck.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I was a BIG slacker again today!Got out the dentist walked out to the car.Flat tire!:msp_angry: Didn't feel like changing a tire in a sloped parking lot!Fix-A Flat!! LOL Got it home that way at least.


 
May as well throw that tire away, it will cause the vehicle to shake violently.


----------



## tbone75

Got some more bad news today LOL Thex -bil stopped to pick up that 170 and ask if would look at his "3" weedwhackers !! :bang: LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> May as well throw that tire away, it will cause the vehicle to shake violently.


 
Its about shot anyway LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea but he already knows that them Huskys suck.


 
Now Jerry that Husky don't suck! That baby ROCKS LOL


----------



## tbone75

I should have it sent out by the first of the week?I am going to get it packed up this weekend!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got some more bad news today LOL Thex -bil stopped to pick up that 170 and ask if would look at his "3" weedwhackers !! :bang: LOL


 
That is bad news. I now have to work on my own, first time in 15 years that I will have to change out some of the fuel lines.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I should have it sent out by the first of the week?I am going to get it packed up this weekend!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is bad news. I now have to work on my own, first time in 15 years that I will have to change out some of the fuel lines.


 
I never did get that fuel line size!There are 2 sizes on most of them.I can't rember right now what they are?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


>


 
Aint no big hurry getting it done!Just when you feel like it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Aint no big hurry getting it done!Just when you feel like it LOL


 
I usually like working on the Stihl saws but right at the moment I am a little busy with my friends house, putting in long days to get it ready for him to move into.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I never did get that fuel line size!There are 2 sizes on most of them.I can't rember right now what they are?


 
No sweat, either I will have it in stock or I can get it from a friends shop only a short drive away.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I usually like working on the Stihl saws but right at the moment I am a little busy with my friends house, putting in long days to get it ready for him to move into.


 
Like I said no hurry.I can get by very easy without it for now LOL


----------



## tbone75

But it sure will be fun when I do get it


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s great but now I got to get off here and into bed, morning comes early.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s great but now I got to get off here and into bed, morning comes early.


 
LOL Nite Jerry


----------



## dancan

What a bunch of slackers ! Get up and get to work !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> What a bunch of slackers ! Get up and get to work !



Right!!!! Come on Slackers........I ran in from offshore and stihl got here before you guys. Dan is the only other one up early and is an hour ahead of me anyway!! Stepped into the skiff at 5:45 again this morning...just like yesterday......except instead of rain it was beautiful...flat calm..a little mist in the islands.....just beautiful!! Rained like all get out the entire day yesterday while I worked in the shop...rained all the way back to the boat.....rained all the while I was pumping $150.00 worth of gas aboard...but then as I was leaving the shipyard it quit and this stunning rainbow formed to the easterd and was able to watch it all the way back to the island...the sun came and gave us a wild sunset too!!.....Slackers!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> What a bunch of slackers ! Get up and get to work !


 
WORK !! ??

aint that a 4 letter word ??


----------



## roncoinc

Another beutifull day in paradise 
trying to hook up with a dolmar PS540 for $80 a 1/2 hr away ..
not a pressing day,can do what i want.
move the steps and deck on the shed.
move stuff from shop to storage.
work on the "box" .
make more list of things to sell.
clean some saws to sell.
list stuff for sale.
order saw parts.
mail a couple of small boxes.
etc..


----------



## tbone75

Morning everyone very nice day to mow grass LOL I know thats all I ever get done around here. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What a bunch of slackers ! Get up and get to work !


 
Nope aint going to do it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got a big heavy box from Jim today!! Thats one more saw I can put together!From the looks of the muffler I am going to need ear plugs when I fire that thing up! :hmm3grin2orange: Thanks Jim


----------



## sefh3

How's the lawn mowing going today, John? I have a little under 4 that needs cut tonight.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> How's the lawn mowing going today, John? I have a little under 4 that needs cut tonight.


 
Sucks as always LOL Just came in for a Mt-Dew break.Getting hot out there!


----------



## tbone75

I also had to taste that tater shine.Thats some of the best shine I ever had! I have tryed plenty of it too LOL Never any made out of taters before? Good thing I don't drink any more LOL No telling what that yard would look like?


----------



## RandyMac

We have bright fog today, the kind that makes you squint.
It dried up here finally, maybe one more lawn mowing before the rain starts.


----------



## tbone75

I better get back at the yard.Rain again tomorrow here too.


----------



## dancan

Even the wife can't buy a Husky .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Even the wife can't buy a Husky .


 
Very cute!So what kind of dog is it?


----------



## RandyMac

The sun broke through a couple hours ago, the fog pulled back and is still in sight, when the breeze changes back to the south, it will roll on in.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> The sun broke through a couple hours ago, the fog pulled back and is still in sight, when the breeze changes back to the south, it will roll on in.


 
That would look very cool!


----------



## pioneerguy600

We had another awesome day here in NS today, we are getting our best weather of the year right now even though the days are getting shorter daylight wise.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got a big heavy box from Jim today!! Thats one more saw I can put together!From the looks of the muffler I am going to need ear plugs when I fire that thing up! :hmm3grin2orange: Thanks Jim


 
Picture ??? wheres the picture ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Picture ??? wheres the picture ??


 
OOPS! Pic tomorrow!To late now LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Day started helping Brian respond to CL ad's to sell his chevelle.
one guy said he would buy it today if he brought it there.
so off we go to get gas and drive there.
First thing he started the used car buyer scam,i didnt think it was that bad etc.
tried to change the price so we left with him following me as we thot he would leave the car there.
on the way my car broke an alternator belt.
brian went to get jumper cables.
when we got back i found a belt that fit and we replaced it.
then i had to use dump truck to haul some lumber for another friend.
supper time late again.
no time for any saw stuff today 
got to spend all day outside so that was nice


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Day started helping Brian respond to CL ad's to sell his chevelle.
> one guy said he would buy it today if he brought it there.
> so off we go to get gas and drive there.
> First thing he started the used car buyer scam,i didnt think it was that bad etc.
> tried to change the price so we left with him following me as we thot he would leave the car there.
> on the way my car broke an alternator belt.
> brian went to get jumper cables.
> when we got back i found a belt that fit and we replaced it.
> then i had to use dump truck to haul some lumber for another friend.
> supper time late again.
> no time for any saw stuff today
> got to spend all day outside so that was nice


 
Sounds like you have car trouble as bad as me!Nephew just hauled my truck off to fix the fuel pump "again" Just put it in 3 months ago!


----------



## tbone75

Ron what year is the Chevelle?Love them old ones!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron what year is the Chevelle?Love them old ones!


 
The 69`s were the sharpest, I sold one of mine to a buddy, a 396 SS and he still drives it to this day.


----------



## tbone75

I traded my last one for my vette.A 71 with a little 406 in it LOL 30 over 400 SB


----------



## pioneerguy600

I never owned a 400sb but built quite a few, they always had overheating problems.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## roncoinc

Got a chance to pick up a good running dolmar ps540 for $80


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I never owned a 400sb but built quite a few, they always had overheating problems.


 
Yes they do!I ran some special coolant I got at the auto parts store.It helped a lot!Bored didn't help at all LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>


 
Looks like its worth fixing up!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


>


 
Two cars in one.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks like its worth fixing up!


 
He's had it 12 years,dont wanna bother restoting it.
wants a truck now.
only $3k


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He's had it 12 years,dont wanna bother restoting it.
> wants a truck now.
> only $3k


 
He should be able to get that for it?They are getting hard to find for sale at a good price.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Very cute!So what kind of dog is it?


 
I guess it's a toy ####su and supposed to stay under 7lbs full grown .
Now I get no grief when I have to take on weekend work because I got to pay for the dog .


----------



## RandyMac

Now ain't that a cute little thing. 
We have two little dogs, Chewhahas. One fuzzy tan and a fierce black and tan.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning off to see a Dr. this morning.Nothing special just my work Dr.


----------



## roncoinc

Site is SO slow again having a hard time posting


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.......Whoa...THICK fog this AM...about 40-50 ft viz....slow trip up the bay....8-9MPH...I have a GPS/chart plotter so no problem with getting lost just couldn't see other boats. Many of those 700-1000 HP 35-40 foot lobster boats at work blasting about...pretty darn intimidating hearing the shrill whine of twin turbos spooling up... over straight exhaust....and still not be able to see the boat....and then just get hit by a very fresh wake!!!! Only actually saw one boat but heard perhaps 25!!! When I got to my moring in Stonington I stihl couldn't see land (about 200 ft)!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like a very scary trip Robin !


----------



## tbone75

Had a nice bunch of turkeys in the back yard.2 with beards dragging the ground!To bad it aint turkey season LOL Turkey mashed taters and gravy! Yummy !!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a very scary trip Robin !



Well..not so much scary as.... tense......real tense.....kinda like walking blindfolded on the side of the interstate!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well..not so much scary as.... tense......real tense.....kinda like walking blindfolded on the side of the interstate!!!


 
I would have had to change my shorts after that! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ok Ron give me chit about no pics LOL So here is some I got lately.C-9 from Jim,150 Homie from Jacob & a 009 from another member.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Had a nice bunch of turkeys in the back yard.2 with beards dragging the ground!To bad it aint turkey season LOL Turkey mashed taters and gravy! Yummy !!!


 
Whats the season got to do with anything ??
they good eating now !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ok Ron give me chit about no pics LOL So here is some I got lately.C-9 from Jim,150 Homie from Jacob & a 009 from another member.


 
I like the ryobi in the background of one pic


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I like the ryobi in the background of one pic


 
Yep me too LOL Nice little saw! Are they made by redmax?Well built for a cheap saw.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Whats the season got to do with anything ??
> they good eating now !


 
I wont say whats for dinner tomorrow night?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep me too LOL Nice little saw! Are they made by redmax?Well built for a cheap saw.


 
The engine is made by zenoah , the plastic is chinese.
dunno any more.
they repond well to a muff mod and porting.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I wont say whats for dinner tomorrow night?


 

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The engine is made by zenoah , the plastic is chinese.
> dunno any more.
> they repond well to a muff mod and porting.


 
Muff mod I can do.Porting not just yet LOL Some day?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see there is a little traffic on here tonight, John those turkeys need to be thinned out.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see there is a little traffic on here tonight, John those turkeys need to be thinned out.


 
Couldn't agree more :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

How is the lot clearing job coming along Ron?


----------



## tbone75

Everybody fall asleep?opcorn:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> How is the lot clearing job coming along Ron?


 
Havent heard from the guy in four days.
went there today and nobody.
maybe went on holiday ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been all over the forum reading complete threads, actually read about every thread on the first page. Been on Kijiji to see whats up for sale locally and checked out the first 15 pages of eBay.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Havent heard from the guy in four days.
> went there today and nobody.
> maybe went on holiday ??


 
Did you get all of the wood off the site?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been all over the forum reading complete threads, actually read about every thread on the first page. Been on Kijiji to see whats up for sale locally and checked out the first 15 pages of eBay.


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Seen a Pioneer RA something on fleabay?


----------



## pioneerguy600

See the IEL HB ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> See the IEL HB ?


 
I may have but don't remember?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you get all of the wood off the site?


 
NO,about 4+ cord on the ground and more to fall.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> NO,about 4+ cord on the ground and more to fall.


 
Any new picts?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just got a Stihl in a box from the Post Office.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just got a Stihl in a box from the Post Office.


 
What did you get?


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been all over the forum reading complete threads, actually read about every thread on the first page. Been on Kijiji to see whats up for sale locally and checked out the first 15 pages of eBay.


 
Bored today, Jerry???


----------



## roncoinc

Brian sold his chevelle today for $2500.
took my truck to go look at a pickup he didnt buy.
on the way back somebody had just put out a 2000 dodge 1500 quad cab with low milage,no rust 4x4 in excellent condition , tranny just rebuilt for $1400 !!! yes,he had the guy drive it to his house and gave him a ride back


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I may have but don't remember?


 
Did the RA look like this?

View attachment 194947


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What did you get?


 
A creamsicle.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Bored today, Jerry???


 
Never bored with this much stuff to read,...and oh yea I answered all my PM`S and cleaned out the inbox again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Brian sold his chevelle today for $2500.
> took my truck to go look at a pickup he didnt buy.
> on the way back somebody had just put out a 2000 dodge 1500 quad cab with low milage,no rust 4x4 in excellent condition , tranny just rebuilt for $1400 !!! yes,he had the guy drive it to his house and gave him a ride back


 
Good, I am happy for him, hope the truck works out well for him.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Brian sold his chevelle today for $2500.
> took my truck to go look at a pickup he didnt buy.
> on the way back somebody had just put out a 2000 dodge 1500 quad cab with low milage,no rust 4x4 in excellent condition , tranny just rebuilt for $1400 !!! yes,he had the guy drive it to his house and gave him a ride back


 
I would say he got a good buy!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did the RA look like this?
> 
> View attachment 194947


 
Not nearly that nice! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good, I am happy for him, hope the truck works out well for him.


 
List for about $5K


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A creamsicle.


 
Now that tells me a lot? :hmm3grin2orange: Wheres the pic?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now that tells me a lot? :hmm3grin2orange: Wheres the pic?


 
No picts yet but it does say 028 on the top cover.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No picts yet but it does say 028 on the top cover.


 
Baby saw :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not nearly that nice! LOL


 
That`s one of my rough ones, maybe one like this,

View attachment 194954


View attachment 194955


View attachment 194956


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> No picts yet but it does say 028 on the top cover.


 
I'm sorry Jerry,,things will get better


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I'm sorry Jerry,,things will get better


 
Can`t get much better than an 028, ..I love these saws. I was down to just 2 of them, sold 5 of them this year so I need to rebuild my herd.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s one of my rough ones, maybe one like this,
> 
> View attachment 194954
> 
> 
> View attachment 194955
> 
> 
> View attachment 194956


 
Dang show off :msp_thumbsup: That is sweet!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Baby saw :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I got another creamsicle in a box that says 090AV on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang show off :msp_thumbsup: That is sweet!!!!!!


 
That`s my ,"baby".


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can`t get much better than an 028, ..I love these saws. I was down to just 2 of them, sold 5 of them this year so I need to rebuild my herd.


 
 Dam only 2 left!You better get busy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dam only 2 left!You get to get busy!


 
I get them from all over and will likely have 5 or more before years end.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My big creamsicle,

View attachment 194959


View attachment 194961


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl Farm Boss 028AV


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Stihl Farm Boss 028AV


 
Price is right.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got another creamsicle in a box that says 090AV on it.


 
BIG baby LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> BIG baby LOL


 
Really big with a 72" on it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Really big with a 72" on it.


 
Monster is more like it LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Stihl Farm Boss 028AV


 
Thats a sight cheaper than they go for around here.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I get them from all over and will likely have 5 or more before years end.


 
I think you do like them LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think you do like them LOL


 
Sure do,..firewooders around here pay good money for them if they are good reliable ones and they know if they come from me that they can depend on them to run.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure do,..firewooders around here pay good money for them if they are good reliable ones and they know if they come from me that they can depend on them to run.


 
I am sure you have trouble keeping them around!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am sure you have trouble keeping them around!


 
Had a few inquiries if I would have any for sale this coming firewood season.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had a few inquiries if I would have any for sale this coming firewood season.


 
You better restock LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You better restock LOL


 
Well I got 7 good running 026`s but they are not as popular as the 028 is.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to get off here and catch some ZZZZZZ.


----------



## tbone75

I was checking out masterminds port job on a 390.I like to watch them threads!May learn something LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to get off here and catch some ZZZZZZ.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

14 Hrs. and no post!What a bunch of slackers!I am a bit of a slacker today too.Can't move worth a chit :msp_angry:


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> My big creamsicle,
> 
> View attachment 194959
> 
> 
> View attachment 194961


 
That is one fine looking creamsickle there. You'll need to drink your koolaid before running that one.


----------



## roncoinc

Durn,only took an hour to get on tonite !!
some days good,some days this site SO slow for me ! 
i can t even use the smileys.
picked up a cherry olympic 945af today,cant find an ipl.
anybody with my email send me a link ?
maybe i can read it here if i dont fall asleep waiting.
cant find ANY info on therm except acres.


----------



## tbone75

I haven't had much trouble getting on?And I only got dial-up LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I haven't had much trouble getting on?And I only got dial-up LOL


 
Your no help !!
wish it was as fast as dialup


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

Was it ever ran? Looks like new!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Was it ever ran? Looks like new!


 
Yes it was run,still has original bar on it and probly the chain too !


----------



## tbone75

Took the 009L apart tonight.Found a funny looking piston in there?Never seen one like this before?You guys may have?Cylinder looks like it may clean up?And of corse the bearings fell out the rod :bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Durn,only took an hour to get on tonite !!
> some days good,some days this site SO slow for me !
> i can t even use the smileys.
> picked up a cherry olympic 945af today,cant find an ipl.
> anybody with my email send me a link ?
> maybe i can read it here if i dont fall asleep waiting.
> cant find ANY info on therm except acres.


 
I have a couple of Olympic 950`s that I have put a great many hours on them and they still run very well. I know they were made by Efco but I never needed an IPL.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a couple of Olympic 950`s that I have put a great many hours on them and they still run very well. I know they were made by Efco but I never needed an IPL.


 
Are they close to the 945 ?
i want the ipl to see what the vent tube may be missing.


----------



## roncoinc

Forgot the story that goes with this olympic .
Yard sale,asked the lady if any chainsaws,no she said.
was looking in a box and found some wore out chains and was looking at them when the man came out and said i could have the whole box for $5.
i said i was looking for the saw they went to.
he said it's in the back here.
went and looked and i asked how much.
he said "one".
i thot no way spending $100 for that saw so to make a joke i said you mean one dollar right ?
he said YUP so i took it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Forgot the story that goes with this olympic .
> Yard sale,asked the lady if any chainsaws,no she said.
> was looking in a box and found some wore out chains and was looking at them when the man came out and said i could have the whole box for $5.
> i said i was looking for the saw they went to.
> he said it's in the back here.
> went and looked and i asked how much.
> he said "one".
> i thot no way spending $100 for that saw so to make a joke i said you mean one dollar right ?
> he said YUP so i took it


 
How do you find them deals? LOL Good 0ne!!


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys, been a good and busy week or so. On call this week and the next two weeks running until our trip to make enough to go on our land trip. The new camper is here, I have been working on the truck getting it ready as well as trying to finish the loose ends of haying and the pre-hunting season chores. I see I have quite a bit of reading to do. I was talking to Cliff tonight and we were discussing the transmission problems on the Chevy 1500HDs. I am told that my truck has the transmission cooler on it plus it has a temp gauge in the dash. You guys know which years that model with the Allison tranny has issues? Cliff was thinking it was more the 1999 to 2001 models, I have the '02.


----------



## tbone75

Can't help you with that Jim?In case you didn't see it yet.Got the saw!! Thanks very much!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Are they close to the 945 ?
> i want the ipl to see what the vent tube may be missing.


 
They look almost exactly alike.


----------



## jimdad07

John I hope there are some parts you can use on that old monster, sorry it took so long to get it out to you.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Took the 009L apart tonight.Found a funny looking piston in there?Never seen one like this before?You guys may have?Cylinder looks like it may clean up?And of corse the bearings fell out the rod :bang:


 
I saw that pic ,, wth ?? who works on saws and has clean fingernails and trimmed cuticles ??
you been foolin us John ??


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Hello guys, been a good and busy week or so. On call this week and the next two weeks running until our trip to make enough to go on our land trip. The new camper is here, I have been working on the truck getting it ready as well as trying to finish the loose ends of haying and the pre-hunting season chores. I see I have quite a bit of reading to do. I was talking to Cliff tonight and we were discussing the transmission problems on the Chevy 1500HDs. I am told that my truck has the transmission cooler on it plus it has a temp gauge in the dash. You guys know which years that model with the Allison tranny has issues? Cliff was thinking it was more the 1999 to 2001 models, I have the '02.


 
chevy allison transmission problems - Google Search


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> They look almost exactly alike.


 
Does the vent look like this ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Does the vent look like this ??


 
I would not know,..I have not had a minutes trouble with them and never looked at the tank vent. They both have their original spark plugs in them, never had a piece off the engines only blow out the sawdust and oily gunk around the cyl fins and behind the recoil cover. I can take a look and let you know.


----------



## jimdad07

For those of you with the no go condition, there are update torque converter relief valve springs available to your gm dealer in a kit. Any dealer can do a bulletin search and find the related bulletin on this condition. The bulletin contains the part numbers and instructions. This condition will be most often found in 01's... some 02's. If you own an 01 you especially should check the torque converter bolts, probably too late at this point in time. They were often loose causing the converter to move around and damage the fron seal and pump. The PRNDL switch on the side of the transmission is usually responsible for the PRNDL display indicating the wrong gear or no gear at all. As for the software updates. 01 and 02 have updates from original to help with the prime loss problem as well as busy shifting, and yes the PCM and TCM should be updated. Hope this helps. As for my title on this subject, NEITHER DEALERS NOR THEIR TECHNICIANS DESIGNED OR BUILT THESE TRUCKS!!!!! WANT TO BE MAD CALL THE 1-800 NUMBER IN YOUR OWNERS MANUAL AND LET THE CORRECT PERSONS HEAR YOU CRYING. 

This is something that I found on those trannies in a forum. It seems that most of the problems that I have read has been on the the torque converters and a check valve. It also seems that a lot of the problems were occurring before 50,000 miles. Let's hope I have good one, but I will say there is some miles on this one for sure. There is a temp gauge for the transmission and I am told it has its own cooler, we are going to find out in a few weeks. This baby will be hauling a 26' camper from here all the way up to Aroostook county on the border of Maine and Canada, look out Jerry and Robin.


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks for the info Ron. Jerry you may be right about Dolmar support. I am still waiting on my saw to be fixed, I realize that a Stihl would have been fixed by now. I called Stan (dealer) the other day and he says he is waiting on a cover plate to pressure test the crank case. I almost asked him if he wanted me to make him something to cover it up. I was not very happy about that answer, I left him feeling a little like I was being bsed about why it's taking so long.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I saw that pic ,, wth ?? who works on saws and has clean fingernails and trimmed cuticles ??
> you been foolin us John ??


 
I just cleaned up for dinner :msp_tongue: Smart arse :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks for the info Ron. Jerry you may be right about Dolmar support. I am still waiting on my saw to be fixed, I realize that a Stihl would have been fixed by now. I called Stan (dealer) the other day and he says he is waiting on a cover plate to pressure test the crank case. I almost asked him if he wanted me to make him something to cover it up. I was not very happy about that answer, I left him feeling a little like I was being bsed about why it's taking so long.


 
It is very sad that the state of support for the Dolmar saws nowadays. If you were depending on that saw as most professional fellers do then you would have lost a lot of work and money while waiting for that saw to be repaired. If it were a Stihl you would have a new saw in your hands within 3 days.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> John I hope there are some parts you can use on that old monster, sorry it took so long to get it out to you.


 
I am sure there is lots of parts I can use.Seems to have good compression!No big deal getting it here LOL Like I have time to fool with it right now LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I taught my younger brother to rebuild automatic transmissions, mostly 350 turbos and 400 thd, he is now rebuilding the newer GM auto trannies. He constantly tells me to stay away from them.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is very sad that the state of support for the Dolmar saws nowadays. If you were depending on that saw as most professional fellers do then you would have lost a lot of work and money while waiting for that saw to be repaired. If it were a Stihl you would have a new saw in your hands within 3 days.


 
It is a damn shame. This is the first problem I have had with a Dolmar and it is very sad indeed. The sad part is that they make a very capable saw that has quality, they need to have the support that Stihl does. You are right, if I were depending on this saw to make a living I don't think I would be able afford to run it. It is a great saw but I guess that only goes so far, not just that, I hate having to make phone calls to hurry someone up. Shouldn't have to do that. Stan is a good guy but he takes on too much and is too disorganized, hope he can find that saw when he goes to fix it. I have a feeling that he has the parts already and has put it on the back burner. I would rather be told that than sit here getting splinters in my arse waiting on my baby to come home.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would not know,..I have not had a minutes trouble with them and never looked at the tank vent. They both have their original spark plugs in them, never had a piece off the engines only blow out the sawdust and oily gunk around the cyl fins and behind the recoil cover. I can take a look and let you know.


 
OLY gunk !  LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OLY gunk !  LOL !


 
Until I got those two I never knew Italy made chainsaws, since then I learned a little respect for them Efco saws.


----------



## roncoinc

Just got an email from the guy i'm meeting sunday for the dolmar ps540.
he wanted to make sure i will be around as he has over 20 emails so far on it


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Just got an email from the guy i'm meeting sunday for the dolmar ps540.
> he wanted to make sure i will be around as he has over 20 emails so far on it


 
Go get her Ron.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Just got an email from the guy i'm meeting sunday for the dolmar ps540.
> he wanted to make sure i will be around as he has over 20 emails so far on it


 
Popular saw.


----------



## roncoinc

I didnt think $80 was a bad price for as good as it looks,will bring tools with me 
then will sell a husky to cover it


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in.


----------



## roncoinc

PJ time for me also


----------



## jimdad07

Good night guys, see you all on the flip side.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in.


 
Nite everyone


----------



## 056 kid

Somebody in a slow Dodge wanted to start a fight today. Anybody get their azz handed to them on 101 south bound today by a 97 silver jeep? It looks stock , but it is not. . . .


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys. Looks like it will be a nice one today. Not supposed to get out of the 70's today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning all, looks like another gorgeous day here also, nice to see the sun and the temp will in the 60`s. Off to find more herbs at some of the old abandoned Forts along the coast.


----------



## roncoinc

Going to pick up a couple saws today 
dont know if they are pioneer or partner or pioneer/partner.
no markings left on them,one does run.


----------



## tbone75

I think I will stay home LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Going to pick up a couple saws today
> dont know if they are pioneer or partner or pioneer/partner.
> no markings left on them,one does run.


 
opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

Got the new Efco today.Now if I can find both sides for it? Pics wont load?


----------



## tbone75

It has a cylinder head that will unbolt from the cylinder?Bet that would be easy to shave off a little? LOL


----------



## dancan

That thing looks new !


----------



## roncoinc

Looks in good shape John.
wonder what happened to the sides ??
you were experiancing whats been happening to me with the site,gets real slow sometimes.


----------



## dancan

I had some real slow load times this morning and earlier this afternoon but seems to be OK now .


----------



## roncoinc

Picked up these twp partners today.
posted in the partner thread trying to find out what they are !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That thing looks new !


 
Yes it is new.Never had a chain on it?As for the sides????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Picked up these twp partners today.
> posted in the partner thread trying to find out what they are !!


 
Looks a lot like these farm saws I have?They both have stickers on the back of the top cover a F55 & F65 what mine say.But they all look too much alike?


----------



## dancan

:msp_sad:
I've got no saw money left , I spent it all .
I bought a good used saw blade for my processor 20.00 $$ :msp_smile: .
I bought a brand new Braden winch for the tractor 239.00$$ :msp_smile: .





I bought a brand new hydraulic pump to run the winch and what ever else 80.00$$ :msp_smile: .





I guess I"ll have to keep running the other guy's Stihl :msp_smile: .
Glad it's not a sucky Husky :msp_rolleyes: .


----------



## tbone75

You bunch of "SLACKERS" I am getting bored! LOL Off to fleabay I guess?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Slackers? what you talking about willis?


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is a nice looking little saw John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You are getting all fitted out Dan, the new firewood guy on the block....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys. Everybody living the dream today?


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> Picked up these twp partners today.
> posted in the partner thread trying to find out what they are !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an aux oil pump handle?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is a nice looking little saw John.


 
Got a guy wanting to buy it already LOL Just hope I can find the sides for it?


----------



## RandyMac

056 kid said:


> Somebody in a slow Dodge wanted to start a fight today. Anybody get their azz handed to them on 101 south bound today by a 97 silver jeep? It looks stock , but it is not. . . .


 
Be careful Ted once you get south of the bug station, I know the guys who hunt that stretch, no mercy.
I will laugh at your silly ass if they bring you in.


----------



## 056 kid

Haha, yea well I don't have plans to visit any time soon, not under those pretenses at least. I have already had an encounter though . . . . .


----------



## RandyMac

056 kid said:


> Haha, yea well I don't have plans to visit any time soon, not under those pretenses at least. I have already had an encounter though . . . . .


 
Let me guess, you met up with one of the squares of the BPD. Spit and polish guys, pointy hat and all.


----------



## Eccentric

Should we piss off Brad and Troll by making this a sticky?????


----------



## RandyMac

Eccentric said:


> Should we piss off Brad and Troll by making this a sticky?????


 
I was thinking of resticking the no sticky thread and they can go stick that


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> I was thinking of resticking the no sticky thread and they can go stick that


 
Is it possible for me to kick you some of my points so you can make it happen?


----------



## RandyMac

Nah, I'm saving up for an intro to the F&L. there are some incredible quotes to post on there. Gologit had a classic this evening, things get lost if not preserved.
I am only a few nonsensical posts away.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Nah, I'm saving up for an intro to the F&L. there are some incredible quotes to post on there. Gologit had a classic this evening, things get lost if not preserved.
> I am only a few nonsensical posts away.


 
10-4. Gonna go head over to the F&L and see what's shakin'. You working tonight, or off? I worked OT today. Worked the range, cooking in the sun and trying not to get any extra holes. Got Monday off, so I can still have 2 days away from the idiots..........................and the clientell too.


----------



## RandyMac

I'm sitting in the control-room, if I was off, I'd be asleep two hours ago. I hate working Saturday nights, it's an 8 hour shift, I start at 2200, hardly worth showing up.
Gotta short weekend, only three days off.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> I'm sitting in the control-room, if I was off, I'd be asleep two hours ago. I hate working Saturday nights, it's an 8 hour shift, I start at 2200, hardly worth showing up.
> Gotta short weekend, only three days off.


 
*Only* three days eh? If I hadn't taken Monday off....................I'd have had *one* day off this week...


----------



## RandyMac

Eccentric said:


> *Only* three days eh? If I hadn't taken Monday off....................I'd have had *one* day off this week...


 
Yep, only three days aka the short weekend. Next week, after pay day, is the four day weekend aka the long weekend.
The job sux, but it is tough to have such weekends.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## David (saltas)

It is my understanding that you could donate your credits to randymac. 
Have a look in marketplace


----------



## RandyMac

saltas said:


> It is my understanding that you could donate your credits to randymac.
> Have a look in marketplace


 
you tryin' to get me in trouble.


----------



## dancan

I'll send you some credits if it's for a good cause ...... or not LOL !


----------



## dancan

Randy , clear your inbox so I can send you some credit .


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> I'll send you some credits if it's for a good cause ...... or not LOL !


 
LOL!
The damned PM box doesn't tell its full to puking.

looks like 240 will do it.

Thank you very much.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up these twp partners today.
> posted in the partner thread trying to find out what they are !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an aux oil pump handle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows what YOU know about saws,dont even recognize a chain engagement lever when you see one !!
Click to expand...


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> RandyMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shows what YOU know about saws,dont even recognize a chain engagement lever when you see one !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, a clutch lever. Do you have to hold back or does it lock? Them furrin saws are so confusing.
Click to expand...


----------



## dancan

There you go "Sticky" away !


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> Randy , clear your inbox so I can send you some credit .


 
I got it!
I'll get to work on that later today.
Thank you, your donation will be useful.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, a clutch lever. Do you have to hold back or does it lock? Them furrin saws are so confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the chain is in contact with the wood it stays engaged.
> when cutting stops it goes back to free wheeling..
Click to expand...


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> RandyMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once the chain is in contact with the wood it stays engaged.
> when cutting stops it goes back to free wheeling..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new safety device, soon to show up on cream sickles, rising an already exorbinate price even higher.
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> A new safety device, soon to show up on cream sickles, rising an already exorbinate price even higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will just have to live with the fact that you get what you pay for, creamsicles rule!!
Click to expand...


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are getting all fitted out Dan, the new firewood guy on the block....LOL


 
Firewood guy , not yet , just paying gym membership fees LOL .


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys, pouring here this morning. Google Earth is a great program, I have been checking the aerial photos of all of the properties we are going to look at. Nice to see what is around them, of course the photos aren't from this year so hopefully it's the slow lane up there.


----------



## tbone75

Hello guys.Hope every ones having a good day so far!


----------



## 056 kid

RandyMac said:


> Let me guess, you met up with one of the squares of the BPD. Spit and polish guys, pointy hat and all.


 

That would be correct.


----------



## dancan

Huskies are slow and Macs are dog p!ss yellow !


----------



## dancan

I posted that so we'd be at top , just under all those cumbersome stickies !


----------



## tbone75

Slow day for me today.Trying to get this POS 017 running.Got a new carb on the way but still trying to get this one to work???:bang: I must be bored or something? LOL Also trying to clean up this 009 cylinder.You guys got any pointers on using acid on it?Thats what I have been doing to clean them.Just seems to take a very long time for me?I just keep recoating it to get the transfer off.Then sand very lightly with 400 grit.


----------



## tbone75

Found another box for the 064.Should get it out Mon. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sefh3

What's up everyone. I have spent the past three days in Bowling Green Ohio for the National Tractor pulls. What an event that was. My dad and I have made this trip for the past 15 years straight. My son went with us today so it's starting to be a family tradition.

I did find some parts for my 051 so hopefully it will be up and running this week. It pulls 165psi and I hope it runs strong.


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> What's up everyone. I have spent the past three days in Bowling Green Ohio for the National Tractor pulls. What an event that was. My dad and I have made this trip for the past 15 years straight. My son went with us today so it's starting to be a family tradition.
> 
> I did find some parts for my 051 so hopefully it will be up and running this week. It pulls 165psi and I hope it runs strong.


 
I hope you got a couple of good video's to share !


----------



## caleath

Whats up slackers...?


We finally got some rain today. Kids go back to school tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got back from the island, had a great day out herb collecting with the class, this was our last trip for this years group. Could not have asked for a better day, just one of the most beautiful days weather wise that one could ask for.


----------



## Eccentric

*Hey Jeff......................If it ain't red........leave it in the shed!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Found another box for the 064.Should get it out Mon. :msp_thumbsup:


 
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning guys, pouring here this morning. Google Earth is a great program, I have been checking the aerial photos of all of the properties we are going to look at. Nice to see what is around them, of course the photos aren't from this year so hopefully it's the slow lane up there.


 
SLOW ?? any slower and the backup alarm would go off !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Slow day for me today.Trying to get this POS 017 running.Got a new carb on the way but still trying to get this one to work???:bang: I must be bored or something? LOL Also trying to clean up this 009 cylinder.You guys got any pointers on using acid on it?Thats what I have been doing to clean them.Just seems to take a very long time for me?I just keep recoating it to get the transfer off.Then sand very lightly with 400 grit.


 
Stick it in the toaster oven about 250 deg and watch that alumn smoke !!


----------



## sefh3

Sorry no video of this weekends events. My son did participate in the kiddie tractor pulls and he finished 3rd in his class. My wife's cousin pulls a RED Pro Stock (Sneaky Snake) and he finished 2nd in his class. What a great day for both of them.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Slow day for me today.Trying to get this POS 017 running.Got a new carb on the way but still trying to get this one to work???:bang: I must be bored or something? LOL Also trying to clean up this 009 cylinder.You guys got any pointers on using acid on it?Thats what I have been doing to clean them.Just seems to take a very long time for me?I just keep recoating it to get the transfer off.Then sand very lightly with 400 grit.


 
Heat the cylinder a bit and it helps. I use a hair dryer or heat gun to warm the cylinder up then apply the acid. Make sure you are outside and have a good mask on. It hurts the lungs.


----------



## tbone75

Thanks guys.I have a heat gun around here some where? LOL Used it to take decals off cars back when I did that kind of work.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Stick it in the toaster oven about 250 deg and watch that alumn smoke !!


 
Don't have one of them.Heat gun should get hot nuff LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Rainy day with T-storms today so worked in the shop putting up more shelves.
"the box" is outside so no working with that.
had to move saws back and forth all over the place as i was working..






Did manage to pick up the PS540 i waited all week for.
in very good shape,will look good once cleaned up.
nothing packed in the cyl fins,under the hood is clean,just outside dirty from sitting.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Rainy day with T-storms today so worked in the shop putting up more shelves.
> "the box" is outside so no working with that.
> had to move saws back and forth all over the place as i was working..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did manage to pick up the PS540 i waited all week for.
> in very good shape,will look good once cleaned up.
> nothing packed in the cyl fins,under the hood is clean,just outside dirty from sitting.


 
I like the looks of that saw Ron! You seem to be filling that trailer up fast. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice looking 540, don`t look beat up at all.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.....Just back from the island....lots of fog most every day. Went to the village yesterday to a big pig roast that my cousin Linda Greenlaw puts on every year...she's outfitting another swordboat and going Sept through Dec. After that went up to an old friends place for a big bug bake and sampled some real nice Kentucky shine...a guy brought 55 gals up to the island this summer!!!!!! He lives next door to my 80 yr old brother....come to find out he has been over, sampling too!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I like the looks of that saw Ron! You seem to be filling that trailer up fast. LOL


 
Well over 100 in there now


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice looking 540, don`t look beat up at all.


 
ill clean it up soon and post a pic,bet it will look good.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.....Just back from the island....lots of fog most every day. Went to the village yesterday to a big pig roast that my cousin Linda Greenlaw puts on every year...she's outfitting another swordboat and going Sept through Dec. After that went up to an old friends place for a big bug bake and sampled some real nice Kentucky shine...a guy brought 55 gals up to the island this summer!!!!!! He lives next door to my 80 yr old brother....come to find out he has been over, sampling too!!!


 
To bad you can't try some of this tater shine!Best shine I ever had!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> To bad you can't try some of this tater shine!Best shine I ever had!!


 
Was out in the shop today when a guy came in with a couple cold beers.
my lemonaide cup was dry and i was too so i had him pour 6.oz into it and drank it..
didnt taste very good tho 
think i got a buzz 
watch that stuff John,can come back and bite you !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was out in the shop today when a guy came in with a couple cold beers.
> my lemonaide cup was dry and i was too so i had him pour 6.oz into it and drank it..
> didnt taste very good tho
> think i got a buzz
> watch that stuff John,can come back and bite you !!


 
I had about a 1/4 of a shot LOL Thats all I am done with it.I drink a beer about 3 times a year or less LOL I still like beer.Just don't drink it or anything else but once in a blue moon.


----------



## roncoinc

Just heard from the guy about clearing the lot's i was working on last week.
have to be there 8 am with dump truck,splitter and saws.
nytall


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just heard from the guy about clearing the lot's i was working on last week.
> have to be there 8 am with dump truck,splitter and saws.
> nytall


 
Nite Ron saw safe!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been quiet on here tonight, its that time for me, Nytol.


----------



## roncoinc

Well guess what ??
i ainta gonna make it to the lot by 8 am !!
severe storms last nite kept me awake. sounded like tornadoes going thru.
hi winds and HEAVY rain !
going to call the contractor and see if i can even get to the wood pile .


----------



## tbone75

I guess I should have told you there was some of the heading your way.LOL It went a little north of me yesterday.


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time check in.You bunch of slackers!


----------



## tbone75

Got a little craftsman/poulan top handle give to me today.Tore it all apart just to clean it up good.Only needs the normal stuff carb & fuel line plus a gas cap?Wonder where that went?Plus a case for it.Now I have 3 of those.Anyone want the cases?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Lunch time check in.You bunch of slackers!


 
Lunch ?? i missed it !! 
was busy splitting wood !!


----------



## Eccentric

tbone75 said:


> Got a little craftsman/poulan top handle give to me today.Tore it all apart just to clean it up good.Only needs the normal stuff carb & fuel line plus a gas cap?Wonder where that went?Plus a case for it.Now I have 3 of those.Anyone want the cases?


 
Yep. Probably not worth the shipping though...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lunch ?? i missed it !!
> was busy splitting wood !!


 
Sounds a little like me.I get busy doing something I don't think to eat LOL Wife gives me hell for it all the time? Put the heat to that cylinder with the acid today!So much faster!! Thanks again guys! Got another question for you fellers.Anyone ever tryed to clean up a piston?Its not very bad just one scratch on it.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds a little like me.I get busy doing something I don't think to eat LOL Wife gives me hell for it all the time? Put the heat to that cylinder with the acid today!So much faster!! Thanks again guys! Got another question for you fellers.Anyone ever tryed to clean up a piston?Its not very bad just one scratch on it.


 
Surprised you didnt see the muratic acid thread i did ?
even had a video 

On the pistons i use a buffing wheel,enuf to take the edge off of the scratch and thats it.

Oh yeh,,you otta see what muratic will do to a rusty old bar 
think that thread had two views 
if it wasnt for Jerry probly just my one view.
sometimes people dont wanna know..


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


>


 
Looks like you're shipping lobsters in that crate LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Looks like you're shipping lobsters in that crate LOL !


 
Thats " the box " , all filled with saws


----------



## pioneerguy600

How many did you get in it Ron?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> How many did you get in it Ron?


 
Seven ?? i think ?? lost count !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Seven ?? i think ?? lost count !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


>


 
And i can pick the box up so it cant be to heavy !! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

Going to get some HEAVY duty packing tape,nylon reinforced and wrap it all up with that


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Surprised you didnt see the muratic acid thread i did ?
> even had a video
> 
> On the pistons i use a buffing wheel,enuf to take the edge off of the scratch and thats it.
> 
> Oh yeh,,you otta see what muratic will do to a rusty old bar
> think that thread had two views
> if it wasnt for Jerry probly just my one view.
> sometimes people dont wanna know..


 
I want to know! Got a rusty old bar for the C-9 to clean up! I looked at a few acid threads.But didn't see yours?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And i can pick the box up so it cant be to heavy !! :msp_rolleyes:


 
That box looks great Ron !! I sent out a big box myself today!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Surprised you didnt see the muratic acid thread i did ?
> even had a video
> 
> On the pistons i use a buffing wheel,enuf to take the edge off of the scratch and thats it.
> 
> Oh yeh,,you otta see what muratic will do to a rusty old bar
> think that thread had two views
> if it wasnt for Jerry probly just my one view.
> sometimes people dont wanna know..


 
Thanks Ron.I will buff that baby up and give it a try.Aint out nothing if it don't work LOL Just a little 009 any way LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Looks like you're shipping lobsters in that crate LOL !


 
You sending me bugs Ron?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I want to know! Got a rusty old bar for the C-9 to clean up! I looked at a few acid threads.But didn't see yours?


 
Degrease the bar first.
lay it on a board or plywood flat and level.
pour the acid on and stand back.
sometimes i use a stick and rub the bar with it while the acid is on it.
let it set.
flip it over,repeat.
ready for sanding.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Ron.I will buff that baby up and give it a try.Aint out nothing if it don't work LOL Just a little 009 any way LOL


 
It's just a STIHL anyway


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You sending me bugs Ron?


 
Yup !! i think a couple spiders did find a new home in there !!


----------



## roncoinc

The boys over in the sticky thread are going at it pretty hard now,funny to see


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Degrease the bar first.
> lay it on a board or plywood flat and level.
> pour the acid on and stand back.
> sometimes i use a stick and rub the bar with it while the acid is on it.
> let it set.
> flip it over,repeat.
> ready for sanding.


 
Thankyou Ron I will try that some time in the future? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup !! i think a couple spiders did find a new home in there !!


 
YUK!! I hate spiders!


----------



## tbone75

Put the new carb on the PIA 017 today.Runs GREAT for a baby saw LOL Got the carb off fleabay for just a little over 18 shipped.I can't tell you the name one it?Strange name!But I can say its a walbro copy.And its adjustable!! Had to do a little modding on the filter housing and saw housing to be able to adjust it LOL But it works great so far?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> The boys over in the sticky thread are going at it pretty hard now,funny to see


 
Sure is a good thing this thread was unstuck from being a sticky , no tellin where we'd be stuck to .
And yes , sure is a good show going on over there and lots of movies too !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sure is a good thing this thread was unstuck from being a sticky , no tellin where we'd be stuck to .
> And yes , sure is a good show going on over there and lots of movies too !


 
I can't download movies  Only got dial up and can't get anything else yet?


----------



## roncoinc

Filled up the dump truck with to much wood today.
three of us working made quick work of it.
tomorrow got to cut up some of the "dirty" wood the excavator jerk rolled around.
rained good a few times and washed off a lot but i brought my inverter and dremell to keep chains going.
also bringing an old saw with safety chain hoping it will last longer..


----------



## tbone75

Going to have to get me a Dolmar (next year)LOL.I like the looks of that Ron! OH CHIT!! First Jerry got me on the Pioneers now Ron gets me with a Dolmar LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Filled up the dump truck with to much wood today.
> three of us working made quick work of it.
> tomorrow got to cut up some of the "dirty" wood the excavator jerk rolled around.
> rained good a few times and washed off a lot but i brought my inverter and dremell to keep chains going.
> also bringing an old saw with safety chain hoping it will last longer..


 
I have 2 cordless dremell like things.They work ok for the most part.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Going to have to get me a Dolmar (next year)LOL.I like the looks of that Ron! OH CHIT!! First Jerry got me on the Pioneers now Ron gets me with a Dolmar LOL


 
Theres a story behind this saw..
A friend of mines owns a bussiness and has a dumpster.
he saw somwbody moving next door and putting stuff in his dumpster.
he went and looked and pulled this out and gave it to me.
it needed a coil 
i modified one from another saw and it runs nice.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have 2 cordless dremell like things.They work ok for the most part.


 
You have to use the diamond bits.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You have to use the diamond bits.


 
Must work OK heard a lot about them.Do you sell them Ron?Seems I read that some where?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Theres a story behind this saw..
> A friend of mines owns a bussiness and has a dumpster.
> he saw somwbody moving next door and putting stuff in his dumpster.
> he went and looked and pulled this out and gave it to me.
> it needed a coil
> i modified one from another saw and it runs nice.


 
You and Jerry seem to find them dumpster saws LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Well,gotta get up early and go make chips.
i see you down there robin


----------



## Cantdog

LOLOL!!!! Looks like I just busted the Jonsered thread out of the "Brand Specific" pidgeon hole and back into the main forum again!! Not sure how...but it works for me!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> Degrease the bar first.
> lay it on a board or plywood flat and level.
> pour the acid on and stand back.
> sometimes i use a stick and rub the bar with it while the acid is on it.
> let it set.
> flip it over,repeat.
> ready for sanding.



I saw a thread on that a while back.


----------



## jimdad07

Just made it in from a service call, hey Randy, how's it going?


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> Just made it in from a service call, hey Randy, how's it going?


 
Not bad Jim. I've been worse.

How are things for you my friend?


----------



## jimdad07

Mastermind said:


> Not bad Jim. I've been worse.
> 
> How are things for you my friend?


 
Things are great, always moving forward without too much looking back. Still waiting on my 9010 to come back, shedding a few tears every night waiting for it.


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> Things are great, always moving forward without too much looking back. Still waiting on my 9010 to come back, shedding a few tears every night waiting for it.


 
I got a nice 066 red light a couple weeks back. I really like that saw.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

066 what's not to like


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You and Jerry seem to find them dumpster saws LOL


 
Jerry and Ron , the "Dumpster Kings" LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Must work OK heard a lot about them.Do you sell them Ron?Seems I read that some where?


 
Yes,used to sell them but supply dried up,feebay only place now.


----------



## tbone75

Hey you bunch of slackers.LOL I am doing something today I know is going to be a very big PIA !! Started working on a mini-mac 6 I think?My nephew brought it over a couple months ago.Its a friend of his that wants it to run  Its taken me this long just to get the nerve up to look at it LOL I guess I just feel like beating myself up today? LOL Another PIA I need to do is put the bearings back in the rod for this 009.I guess I will try some grease to hold them in?Anyone got any pointers for doing this?:help:


----------



## dancan

You guys think it'll start a fight if I start a new Pole Thread ?
I'd ask what's the best saw to to cut these poles .






and


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You and Jerry seem to find them dumpster saws LOL


 
I have found some mighty nice saws , some in dumpsters and some curbside. Also found quite a few that were about to be tossed out that took next to nothing to fix them up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You guys think it'll start a fight if I start a new Pole Thread ?
> I'd ask what's the best saw to to cut these poles .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


 
It would likely get moved to the pecker pole site....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I gave up on the mini-mac LOL Needs way to much coil,recoil,carb rebuilt.Good compression but thats about it LOL Its getting sent back to its home!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I gave up on the mini-mac LOL Needs way to much coil,recoil,carb rebuilt.Good compression but thats about it LOL Its getting sent back to its home!


 
I have yet to see one of them worn out, they must have given their owners enough trouble that they never got a lot of use put on them....:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have yet to see one of them worn out, they must have given their owners enough trouble that they never got a lot of use put on them....:msp_razz:


 
Its a very small saw.I don't like them even a little bit LOL The carb on this thing very different looking?Strange! LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> It would likely get moved to the pecker pole site....LOL


 
LOL !
I asked if the first one was a good pole in one of them poll threads , someone should know .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> LOL !
> I asked if the first one was a good pole in one of them poll threads , someone should know .




Dan......is that what you call a "Poll Cat"????


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Dan......is that what you call a "Poll Cat"????


 
Sure is. LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> LOL !
> I asked if the first one was a good pole in one of them poll threads , someone should know .


 
We need to set up a pole on this thread to see if we should become amalgamated with other threads on here to save space and make it easier to be accessed by users with new fangled mobile devices.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We need to set up a pole on this thread to see if we should become amalgamated with other threads on here to save space and make it easier to be accessed by users with new fangled mobile devices.


 
Dang Jerry I can just barely use a computer now! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang Jerry I can just barely use a computer now! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Same here...LOL.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey you bunch of slackers.LOL I am doing something today I know is going to be a very big PIA !! Started working on a mini-mac 6 I think?My nephew brought it over a couple months ago.Its a friend of his that wants it to run  Its taken me this long just to get the nerve up to look at it LOL I guess I just feel like beating myself up today? LOL Another PIA I need to do is put the bearings back in the rod for this 009.I guess I will try some grease to hold them in?Anyone got any pointers for doing this?:help:


 
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=196325&stc=1&d=1314146720


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=196325&stc=1&d=1314146720


 
I see Rons opinion :hmm3grin2orange: After he had that Stihl flu that dang near kilt him can't blame him LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Had to stop in walmart to get hydolic oil for the splitter thin morning and they didnt have any of that nylon reinforced packing tape 

but i did get a couple of pix today 

guys using the splitter.







NOT maul territory !!






All loaded


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice picts Ron.


----------



## tbone75

Nice load of wood Ron!


----------



## tbone75

Ron check your mail or the swap thread? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron check your mail or the swap thread? LOL


 
I did


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice picts Ron.


 
Some of those rounds took two of us to roll onto the splitter.
cant see wasting time noodling them in half.
thank goodnes for a verticle splitter


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nice load of wood Ron!


 
I knew you liked pictures so i took my camera


----------



## roncoinc

I did manage to get one quick repair in this evening.
that olympic had a bad tank vent.
pulled out the old broken one and put a rubber duckbill in a piece of tygone and glued it in 
well,actually a little more to it than that but it worked 






yankee inginuity !


----------



## tbone75

Sorry I got your hopes up Ron.Thought sure I had that muffler!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Some of those rounds took two of us to roll onto the splitter.
> cant see wasting time noodling them in half.
> thank goodnes for a verticle splitter


 
Yep,..vertical splitters are the best machines for that size wood.


----------



## sefh3

John,
On that 009, take some grease and put it on the crank and start slowly placing the bearings in slowly. Once you get them all in there, get a few zip ties and zip tie the rod into place. Make sure your able to cut the zip ties through the intake. This will help you when installing the cylinder over the piston.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sorry I got your hopes up Ron.Thought sure I had that muffler!


 
TAG !! your IT !! 
i'm OUTTA here !!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John,
> On that 009, take some grease and put it on the crank and start slowly placing the bearings in slowly. Once you get them all in there, get a few zip ties and zip tie the rod into place. Make sure your able to cut the zip ties through the intake. This will help you when installing the cylinder over the piston.


 
THANKS !! It looks like a real pain to do LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> THANKS !! It looks like a real pain to do LOL


 
I can say it was not Stihls best design. Just make sure you go slow and take your time. Make sure you don't have any left over once your done.


----------



## sefh3

Ron,
It looks like you beefed up the plate that the log sits on. That's a good idea. I have seen a few of those splitters and have always wondered why the plate is so small.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Ron,
> It looks like you beefed up the plate that the log sits on. That's a good idea. I have seen a few of those splitters and have always wondered why the plate is so small.


 
My FILs is like that.Small!I need to fix that LOL


----------



## sefh3

I never did understand why they have such a small plate on them. Any wood over 6" and the plate is useless.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning can't sleep for some reason?Looks like rain all day here.Good day to try my luck with this 009?Or something else in the pile LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron,
> It looks like you beefed up the plate that the log sits on. That's a good idea. I have seen a few of those splitters and have always wondered why the plate is so small.


 
Nope,,thats the way it was made.
this one is a 31 ton,wonder if that makes a diff ?
i think the idea that works for even a thin plate is that it is supposed to be supported by the ground.
so with the plate firmly on the ground it would be actually pushing down on something imovable.
in the horizontal position diff story,could bend.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,thats the way it was made.
> this one is a 31 ton,wonder if that makes a diff ?
> i think the idea that works for even a thin plate is that it is supposed to be supported by the ground.
> so with the plate firmly on the ground it would be actually pushing down on something imovable.
> in the horizontal position diff story,could bend.


 
My FILs is 35ton.But that plate is only about 6x8 inch?It is over a inch thick.Just to small for big stuff.I split some big stuff with it.But its a real pain to keep the piece on that little plate.I just need to find a bigger plate to put on it.And get a starter on it LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My FILs is 35ton.But that plate is only about 6x8 inch?It is over a inch thick.Just to small for big stuff.I split some big stuff with it.But its a real pain to keep the piece on that little plate.I just need to find a bigger plate to put on it.And get a starter on it LOL


 
Well ok,mines about the same size and i have split 42 inch stuff with no problem.
keeping the plate same size as the rail was planned for a reason.
if it was bigger under a lot of force it could be bent or tore loose.
i looked at my engine,no provision for electric start,needs to have the cutout in the tin housing and the cast block.
it starts first pul everytime cold or warm anyway


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well ok,mines about the same size and i have split 42 inch stuff with no problem.
> keeping the plate same size as the rail was planned for a reason.
> if it was bigger under a lot of force it could be bent or tore loose.
> i looked at my engine,no provision for electric start,needs to have the cutout in the tin housing and the cast block.
> it starts first pul everytime cold or warm anyway


 
This one don't start worth a crap LOL It will take some doing to get a starter on it?Wasen't made for it just like yours.I have another 15 hp briggs I could put on it that has a starter but no reason to untill that one goes I guess?


----------



## roncoinc

I have to find a way to put something on mine to carry stuff.
after loaded with wood i have no place to put everything.
gas for splitter,mix for saws,saws,bar oil,cab and pass side front seat is FULL !!

Off to cut and split wood


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I have to find a way to put something on mine to carry stuff.
> after loaded with wood i have no place to put everything.
> gas for splitter,mix for saws,saws,bar oil,cab and pass side front seat is FULL !!
> 
> Off to cut and split wood


 
???? Tool box some where? Have fun!! You mat get some rail tomorrow if this crap heads that way?


----------



## dancan

Sure could be interesting , I hope any of you guys in the path are getting prepared .


----------



## tbone75

2 of my friends from work stopped by today.They heard I worked on chainsaws LOL They brought me 3 of them.Shindaiwa 500,Stihl 028 super & a Huskey 235 LOL The stihl looks great but hasen't ran in more years than he can rember?The Husky wont oil the Shiny just doesen't want to run.He had it the Stihl saw a couple years ago.But they didn't fix it.So I guess it my turn LOL Never had a hold of one of them before.So I can learn something I hope?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 2 of my friends from work stopped by today.They heard I worked on chainsaws LOL They brought me 3 of them.Shindaiwa 500,Stihl 028 super & a Huskey 235 LOL The stihl looks great but hasen't ran in more years than he can rember?The Husky wont oil the Shiny just doesen't want to run.He had it the Stihl saw a couple years ago.But they didn't fix it.So I guess it my turn LOL Never had a hold of one of them before.So I can learn something I hope?


 
That 028 is the best saw of that bunch, I grab everyone I can get my hands on.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That 028 is the best saw of that bunch, I grab everyone I can get my hands on.


 
He doesen't use it.Says its to heavy?LOL Think I will try to deal him out of it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He doesen't use it.Says its to heavy?LOL Think I will try to deal him out of it?


 
+1 0n that


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> He doesen't use it.Says its to heavy?LOL Think I will try to deal him out of it?


 






A friend of mine has a mint one (looks like this one) I'm trying to get it from him for a loaner .


----------



## tbone75

All 3 of these saws don't look like they have been used much.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> A friend of mine has a mint one (looks like this one) I'm trying to get it from him for a loaner .


 
I will go take some pics. LOL BRB


----------



## dancan

If they can't pronounce it SHIN-DAIWA KOGYO , do you think anyone will borrow it ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> A friend of mine has a mint one (looks like this one) I'm trying to get it from him for a loaner .


 
I would rather have the Sachs Dolmar in the background.


----------



## tbone75

OK got some pics


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK got some pics


 
All good lookers but the creamsicle is outstanding.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> All good lookers but the creamsicle is outstanding.


 
The rope is broke but what else I don't know yet LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The rope is broke but what else I don't know yet LOL


 
Prolly broked broke


----------



## roncoinc

Didnt take much for pix today but one of my mobile sharpening setup 
inverter and battery pack to run the dremel.
sit in the shade and take a break and sharpen..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Didnt take much for pix today but one of my mobile sharpening setup
> inverter and battery pack to run the dremel.
> sit in the shade and take a break and sharpen..


 
I have one of them power packs that has 2 110 outlets built in.Very handy!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Prolly broked broke


 
LOL Could be?Find out tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

Disaster struck today 

I found one of the engine mounting bolts on the splitter loosened up.
the vibration ended up cracking the block resulting in massive bleeding of oil 
welding the alumnium requires complete dissasemble of the engine.
i have another same but on a generator that uses a tapered crankshaft not a straight shaft with a keyway to the coupler.
i slid the first metal part of the coupler on the tapered shaft and marked it and cut it off a bit shy.
took it to a friend and he welded it on 
motor is mounted but needs an adapter plate made to mount the pump as the mounting holes are different on the engines.
simple matter of some holes in a piece of plate steel and it will be done.
then back to splittin !!.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Disaster struck today
> 
> I found one of the engine mounting bolts on the splitter loosened up.
> the vibration ended up cracking the block resulting in massive bleeding of oil
> welding the alumnium requires complete dissasemble of the engine.
> i have another same but on a generator that uses a tapered crankshaft not a straight shaft with a keyway to the coupler.
> i slid the first metal part of the coupler on the tapered shaft and marked it and cut it off a bit shy.
> took it to a friend and he welded it on
> motor is mounted but needs an adapter plate made to mount the pump as the mounting holes are different on the engines.
> simple matter of some holes in a piece of plate steel and it will be done.
> then back to splittin !!.


 
That sure sucks Ron!At least its not a big time fix.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning T-Storms again today.Got plenty to do inside so no big deal.Let it rain.


----------



## Cantdog

Afternoon All.....Haven't been around much.....been real busy making yesterday's deadline on this custom stair job. Nailed it at 7:00 last night...moved the tools off site and back to the shop.....closed up went home, heated up some leftovers for supper....in the hay by 8:45...ZZZZZZ

Keeping an eye on Irene......may have to pull boats Sat....sharpen saws....mix fuel....hope it peters out before it gets any where near here!!!! But, we are still in the "Cone of Uncertainty"!!! and it's quite wide this far out!!

If the current storm tracks are correct it looks like it'll pass right over or a little west of you, Ron......more wood to fit and split!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I hope that storm misses all you guys! It looks like its headed right at all of you guys up north east of me!You guys come on down here for a visit till its over LOL I'll put you some where? LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> All good lookers but the creamsicle is outstanding.


 
Is there a creamsickle out there that is not outstanding????


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Is there a creamsickle out there that is not outstanding????


 
All the little ones :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

My brother just dropped another saw that needs help LOL Jred 520sp Someone put oil in the fuel tank.Got the little Husky fixed up and the Shinny.The 028 needs some help piston, recoil parts,carb rebuilt.Jug cleaned up easy thanks to guys telling me to heat it up!That heat gun works very nice! The shinny was at that stihl shop close to me for repairs some time ago?He said it never ran worth a hoot.All I did was adjust the carb. Runs very nice now LOL That same shop that wouldn't help me with the 009 oiler.I don't know how that place is still open?The husky only needed the oil pump cleaned out.Plugged solid!Check out the air filter on the husky!And it would still run LOL I also need a on/off switch for the J-Red any body? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

A couple more bolt holes to drill in the adapter plate for the splitter pump i made today and that will be ready to go.
then to the shop and dig out and prep saws i may be able to sell.
sit back and urge IRENE on !! C'MON IRENE !!!! 
list some on CL or park truck with a load down next to the hiway and have a yardsale


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Is there a creamsickle out there that is not outstanding????


 
I don`t have a lot of love for the orange handled ones,...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My brother just dropped another saw that needs help LOL Jred 520sp Someone put oil in the fuel tank.Got the little Husky fixed up and the Shinny.The 028 needs some help piston, recoil parts,carb rebuilt.Jug cleaned up easy thanks to guys telling me to heat it up!That heat gun works very nice! The shinny was at that stihl shop close to me for repairs some time ago?He said it never ran worth a hoot.All I did was adjust the carb. Runs very nice now LOL That same shop that wouldn't help me with the 009 oiler.I don't know how that place is still open?The husky only needed the oil pump cleaned out.Plugged solid!Check out the air filter on the husky!And it would still run LOL I also need a on/off switch for the J-Red any body? LOL


 
Is the Jonsered switch just an on off toggle switch?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> A couple more bolt holes to drill in the adapter plate for the splitter pump i made today and that will be ready to go.
> then to the shop and dig out and prep saws i may be able to sell.
> sit back and urge IRENE on !! C'MON IRENE !!!!
> list some on CL or park truck with a load down next to the hiway and have a yardsale


 
Good thing you are," handy",and can fix it yourself Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

Site was unusable most of this morning 
probly wont get back to cutting until monday now.
with threats of the storm i may get some shop work done and rest up.
Havent noticed John mention his back lately,getting better ??
dont think there be much left of irene when and if it gets here let alon up to robin.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> A couple more bolt holes to drill in the adapter plate for the splitter pump i made today and that will be ready to go.
> then to the shop and dig out and prep saws i may be able to sell.
> sit back and urge IRENE on !! C'MON IRENE !!!!
> list some on CL or park truck with a load down next to the hiway and have a yardsale


 
Ron's new theme song ? LOL !

[video=youtube;RXLHUThBib8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXLHUThBib8&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## roncoinc

Dan,,it's IRENE,but ilean is close ?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good thing you are," handy",and can fix it yourself Ron.


 
When everything you own is junk you have to be able to fix stuff..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is the Jonsered switch just an on off toggle switch?


 
i "think" it may be a slide mounted in the top cover.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Dan,,it's IRENE,but ilean is close ?


 
Brain + English + French + Beer = Woops
I'll get someone to Karaoke it and fix it LOL !


----------



## tbone75

Looks like a toggle on the outside but not on the inside.If that makes any sense.Has a single wire going to it?The carb is some kind of tilly?Only number on it is a 4 ?Got to find a kit for that.


----------



## tbone75

Back is stihl the same :msp_sad: Can't move for the first 2 to 3 hours when i get out of bed LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> When everything you own is junk you have to be able to fix stuff..


 
Just because it breaks does not mean its junk...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks like a toggle on the outside but not on the inside.If that makes any sense.Has a single wire going to it?The carb is some kind of tilly?Only number on it is a 4 ?Got to find a kit for that.


 
If it only has a single wire going to it then it must be a grounded body toggle switch. Got a pict of it?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If it only has a single wire going to it then it must be a grounded body toggle switch. Got a pict of it?


 
I will in just a min. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will in just a min. LOL


 
opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

Switch pic


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Switch pic


 
You can still use any toggle switch that will fit.
just run a wire from the second terminal to ground.
switch will shut the saw off when it is turned "on"


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Switch pic


 
Looks like a single terminal toggle switch, is it mounted in the metal housing or a plastic housing of the saw?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You can still use any toggle switch that will fit.
> just run a wire from the second terminal to ground.
> switch will shut the saw off when it is turned "on"


 
Yep that would work!Thanks Ron


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like a single terminal toggle switch, is it mounted in the metal housing or a plastic housing of the saw?


 
Into the metal housing.


----------



## tbone75

Got the switch in the swap thread!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Into the metal housing.


 
Yep, just a grounded switch. I see Chris is sending you one, ..I have a bunch of Jonsered stuff in a crate but wait and see what you get from him.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, just a grounded switch. I see Chris is sending you one, ..I have a bunch of Jonsered stuff in a crate but wait and see what you get from him.


 
Yes he fixed me up.Great guy!!


----------



## roncoinc

Just got a call,gotta go cut wood tomorrow  so be an early night..


----------



## roncoinc

ome of you guys may like this.
i ordered two of em.
as you know on a gen set the voltage changes as the rpm's change.
with this meter can set voltage output on the set.
$8 delivered.took 4 days to get.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> ome of you guys may like this.
> i ordered two of em.
> as you know on a gen set the voltage changes as the rpm's change.
> with this meter can set voltage output on the set.
> $8 delivered.took 4 days to get.


 
Nice.


----------



## roncoinc

Oh man,got a STRONG t-storm cell right overhead !!
raining like it' gonna dent my car !
coming down at like 10 inches an hour,instant flooding.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,got a STRONG t-storm cell right overhead !!
> raining like it' gonna dent my car !
> coming down at like 10 inches an hour,instant flooding.


 
Got a rubber boat?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> ome of you guys may like this.
> i ordered two of em.
> as you know on a gen set the voltage changes as the rpm's change.
> with this meter can set voltage output on the set.
> $8 delivered.took 4 days to get.



Nice meter Ron...but actually cycles are more important than volts. Cycles are controled strictly by rpm..in our case 60 cycles ...what everything in the US is designed to operate at. This is achieved in generators by having the rpm set in increments of 600. This is why diferent generators are set to run at 1200 rpm, 1800 rpm and 3600 rpm. I have an actual cyclometer which plugs into a 110 outlet and allows you to set your gen rpm correctly. A simple rig about the size of a phone charger...I have no Idea where you could buy one...never seen one before like this..it came plugged into an old Kohler genset I picked up for free. I gave the gen away but grabbed the cyclometer!! Living off grid for 11 yrs it was a very handy little tool to keep things running right.


----------



## tbone75

Ron I told you that crap was heading you way LOL Sounds just like what we had the other day and last night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like we may get some action from that hurricane heading up this way, will get here first of next week. I`ve got 45 good running chainsaws waiting for some action. I spent 5 days after Wan blew through working dawn til dark cutting up wind felled trees.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like we may get some action from that hurricane heading up this way, will get here first of next week. I`ve got 45 good running chainsaws waiting for some action. I spent 5 days after Wan blew through working dawn til dark cutting up wind felled trees.


 
I hope it don't even get close to you!May slow down the mail!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like we may get some action from that hurricane heading up this way, will get here first of next week. I`ve got 45 good running chainsaws waiting for some action. I spent 5 days after Wan blew through working dawn til dark cutting up wind felled trees.


 
I do hope you don't need them!Do you supply the whole town with saws?LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...Beautiful day here.....I guess I'll run out to the island today and battern things down..come back and pull both boats out of the water.... better safe than sorry.....if I do that, then we'll be assured of being spared and Irene staying to the westared and petering out over land. Best case is it's reduced to a tropical storm by the time it gets here...anyway I'll sleep better Sunday night knowing the boats are safe and sound on dry (???) land!! Seems like these things always arrive and do their worst at night.....like oihers up and down the eastern seaboard, I'll be busy today!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Nice meter Ron...but actually cycles are more important than volts. Cycles are controled strictly by rpm..in our case 60 cycles ...what everything in the US is designed to operate at. This is achieved in generators by having the rpm set in increments of 600. This is why diferent generators are set to run at 1200 rpm, 1800 rpm and 3600 rpm. I have an actual cyclometer which plugs into a 110 outlet and allows you to set your gen rpm correctly. A simple rig about the size of a phone charger...I have no Idea where you could buy one...never seen one before like this..it came plugged into an old Kohler genset I picked up for free. I gave the gen away but grabbed the cyclometer!! Living off grid for 11 yrs it was a very handy little tool to keep things running right.


 
Yeh,well,sorta,ok,maybe maybe not 
i think the word "old" you used reflects an era when more frequency dependent devices were used.
where a lot of used gen sets have been tampered with and most people not having access to a frequency counter or O-scope setting voltage is an easy way of coming close.
Note as voltage rises frequency also goes up.
low voltage and/or low freq can damage some home appliances.
this is the sort of stuff we talk about in my chat room 
time to go cut wood.
may talk about this more with solutions.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,well,sorta,ok,maybe maybe not
> i think the word "old" you used reflects an era when more frequency dependent devices were used.
> where a lot of used gen sets have been tampered with and most people not having access to a frequency counter or O-scope setting voltage is an easy way of coming close.
> Note as voltage rises frequency also goes up.
> low voltage and/or low freq can damage some home appliances.
> this is the sort of stuff we talk about in my chat room
> time to go cut wood.
> may talk about this more with solutions.



True Ron...The latest versions of inverter controlled gensets are imune to freq/rpm chandes and compensate internally. These make very good "clean" power. But these are only present on high end sets like Honda, Kawasaki etc. The run of the mill. inexpensive generators (even ones with a Honda motor) from Home Depot, Northern Tools etc are no different than they ever were and require frequency checking especially if someone has been messing with the governor adjustment trying to get more power out of them. Contractor type portable sets are usually the most messed with. You always hear "Running my saw on that generator burnt it out, not enough power!!" When actually it was way more likely running that saw on 50 or 70 cycles because a malasjusted genset is what caused the overheating/loss of power problem.

If you have a 3000-4500 watt small air cooled generator that is supposed to turn 3600 rpm you can set it with a tach to 3600 no load and you will have 60 cycles... the governor should compensate and keep the rpm (and cycles) correct as the load increases until it reaches the end of its capabilities


----------



## tbone75

Morning every one going to be a nice day here for a change.No rain!


----------



## tbone75

Everyone but me seems to be busy today LOL Me just working on this J-Red carb doesen't want to work?Can't keep it from flooding very bad.Cleaned adjusted the needle a couple times.Acts like that old stihl I had.Gave up on that one LOL This ones getting close!The needle seat is just plastic so that could be the problem?May have to find a carb for it?


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , your shop really stinks bad ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I do hope you don't need them!Do you supply the whole town with saws?LOL


 
I had people pounding on my door at 4 am asking to borrow chainsaws, gasoline, propane tanks and looking for sheets of plywood, OSB, roofing shingles and tarps.They must have thought I was Home Depo....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , your shop really stinks bad ! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Nooooooooo,.....say you didn`t!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> True Ron...The latest versions of inverter controlled gensets are imune to freq/rpm chandes and compensate internally. These make very good "clean" power. But these are only present on high end sets like Honda, Kawasaki etc. The run of the mill. inexpensive generators (even ones with a Honda motor) from Home Depot, Northern Tools etc are no different than they ever were and require frequency checking especially if someone has been messing with the governor adjustment trying to get more power out of them. Contractor type portable sets are usually the most messed with. You always hear "Running my saw on that generator burnt it out, not enough power!!" When actually it was way more likely running that saw on 50 or 70 cycles because a malasjusted genset is what caused the overheating/loss of power problem.
> 
> If you have a 3000-4500 watt small air cooled generator that is supposed to turn 3600 rpm you can set it with a tach to 3600 no load and you will have 60 cycles... the governor should compensate and keep the rpm (and cycles) correct as the load increases until it reaches the end of its capabilities


 
I was going to get into another explanation but decided to make it short 
i think you underate the importance of voltage and overate frequency.
of course freq is as important as anything but in some matters accurate voltage can be more important .
note that the cycles at the output are about 1/2 of the voltage.
thus a %10 vary in voltage results in only a %5 change in cycles.i believe say 2 1/2 cycles off has less impact than 12 volts off.
that would be 57 1/2 cycles to 108 volts considering 60cyl at 120 volts.
the power company considers 57 1/2 cycles at the edge of acceptability.
as you have already noted the relationship between RPM and voltage and frequency , i still say it is easier to check a gen set with an accurate volt meter.
not everybody has a freq counter they can use on thier set or even an rpm guage..most do have a volt meter tho 
So,at correct voltage the RPM should be correct and the frequency should also.. and the other way around also.. 
I did see a new set today with a volt meter built in.
i may consider building in a watt meter also..i could use an amp meter but i have a hard time with division  AND an RPM readout ! yeh ! go for it all !! :biggrin: already made one of mine electric start.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had people pounding on my door at 4 am asking to borrow chainsaws, gasoline, propane tanks and looking for sheets of plywood, OSB, roofing shingles and tarps.They must have thought I was Home Depo....LOL


 
They know you are the man to go to


----------



## tbone75

I gave up on that carb :bang: Its just one of those that just won't work :bang: Dang saw looks like its been used very little.Likely wasen't used for a lot of years?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> They know you are the man to go to


 
John,you ever look any anybody's signature ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,you ever look any anybody's signature ?


 
:hmm3grin2orange: DUH Just now LOL


----------



## tbone75

You got the carb off that 535? Or the 510 may work?


----------



## tbone75

This is the first J-red i have worked on.Not much different than any other IMO.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This is the first J-red i have worked on.Not much different than any other IMO.


 
They are just another saw.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are just another saw.


 
Someone drop off a HUSKY for you? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Someone drop off a HUSKY for you? LOL


 
I didn`t go to the shop to check it out but if it smells bad then there is likely one inside....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I didn`t go to the shop to check it out but if it smells bad then there is likely one inside....LOL


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Got ya a good saw in there


----------



## roncoinc

Finished fixing the splitter today 
I put one of those big snowmobile pull handles on it.i like them thangs..
had to make an adapter for the pump mount and modify the cover /mount housing over the coupling.
i think this is a better engine than the old one.this is a flathead and the broke one was an OHV model,both 8hp.
So only fell and limbed trees today.

Worked on a couple saws today in preperation for the storm.
have a dozen or so i could part with at the right price 

Had some fun felling somw today tho.
Got my buddy to put his bar oil where i planed the tree to land.didnt squash it but did hit the side of it and moved it 
Had another leaning to wronside with one large branch on that side.the other side had a smaller branch so i used that.
right next to it was an 8in maple .cut it enough to hang on the small branch of the big tree but not enuf so it would fall.
the big tree i cut so it would spin a bit toward the tree hung on it and in the correct area.
as soon as i could see some movement in the big tree i reached over and cut free the small tree and that made the big tree spin and everything fell as i wanted. i shoulda took a vidio of that one.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You got the carb off that 535? Or the 510 may work?


 
I have both the carbs and they have been rebuilt 
get me the make and model first.
you have to take it off anyway.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Got ya a good saw in there


 
If it smells like shat then it likely is a Husky....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Finished fixing the splitter today
> I put one of those big snowmobile pull handles on it.i like them thangs..
> had to make an adapter for the pump mount and modify the cover /mount housing over the coupling.
> i think this is a better engine than the old one.this is a flathead and the broke one was an OHV model,both 8hp.
> So only fell and limbed trees today.
> 
> Worked on a couple saws today in preperation for the storm.
> have a dozen or so i could part with at the right price
> 
> Had some fun felling somw today tho.
> Got my buddy to put his bar oil where i planed the tree to land.didnt squash it but did hit the side of it and moved it
> Had another leaning to wronside with one large branch on that side.the other side had a smaller branch so i used that.
> right next to it was an 8in maple .cut it enough to hang on the small branch of the big tree but not enuf so it would fall.
> the big tree i cut so it would spin a bit toward the tree hung on it and in the correct area.
> as soon as i could see some movement in the big tree i reached over and cut free the small tree and that made the big tree spin and everything fell as i wanted. i shoulda took a vidio of that one.


 
Yep you should have!Sounds pretty slick how you did it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I have both the carbs and they have been rebuilt
> get me the make and model first.
> you have to take it off anyway.


 
Its a tilly.The only number i can find on it is a 4 ? Had it on and off several times today! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its a tilly.The only number i can find on it is a 4 ? Had it on and off several times today! LOL


 
Tillotson HK 23E


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tillotson HK


 
That should help Ron?I know next to nothing about carb numbers or models?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tillotson HK`s have a plastic module center piece and are very problematic as the needle seat is located in that plastic module, once it is roughened it needs to be replaced.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tillotson HK`s have a plastic module center piece and are very problematic as the needle seat is located in that plastic module, once it is roughened it needs to be replaced.


 
Thats it!It just wont seal with the needle down.


----------



## tbone75

The IPl I have for it shows a walbro carb but no others.


----------



## tbone75

You happen to know if that plastic piece comes in a rebuild kit?If it does i could just get a kit.Be better to just buy it from Ron LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tillotson HK 23E


 
I'll check em out tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'll check em out tomorrow.


 
Thanks Ron


----------



## roncoinc

Got two carbs i swapped back and forth on two saws.
i "think" one a tilly and the other a walbro.
the saws both didnt behave nice,to worn out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You happen to know if that plastic piece comes in a rebuild kit?If it does i could just get a kit.Be better to just buy it from Ron LOL


 
Module has to be bought separately, they are available from Tillotson. Module body part number 198-568


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got two carbs i swapped back and forth on two saws.
> i "think" one a tilly and the other a walbro.
> the saws both didnt behave nice,to worn out.


 
I'll take any one of them LOL Just the carb that is LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a Jonsered 590 that needs a recoil cover.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Module has to be bought separately, they are available from Tillotson. Module body part number 198-568


 
Thankyou Jerry!


----------



## dancan

Shait ! Yup smell like Shait and runs like Shait !
Just got back from a bonfire ! Drank the last of their Crown Royal and then helped empty their Vodka !









It took the husband all afternoon to cut the bonfire wood , started the fire at 9:00pm , run out of wood at 10:45pm :msp_w00t: , he told me the blade was dull on his wild thing , he mustn't of been talkin about his wife cause she was on top of her game and kept on refilling hers and mine :msp_scared: .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a Jonsered 590 that needs a recoil cover.


 
You wanting to get rid of that?


----------



## dancan

I think I'll go to bed now .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Shait ! Yup smell like Shait and runs like Shait !
> Just got back from a bonfire ! Drank the last of their Crown Royal and then helped empty their Vodka !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took the husband all afternoon to cut the bonfire wood , started the fire at 9:00pm , run out of wood at 10:45pm :msp_w00t: , he told me the blade was dull on his wild thing , he mustn't of been talkin about his wife cause she was on top of her game and kept on refilling hers and mine :msp_scared: .


 
That Crown is some good stuff!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You wanting to get rid of that?


 

I would rather find a recoil for it, they make a nice hotrod, I have several in the yellow version.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I think I'll go to bed now .


 
Nite Dan.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That Crown is some good stuff!!


 
Yep,...Crown or JD Old #7,...got several 40`s ready for the island next weekend.


----------



## sefh3

Hello all,
Well I spent all day Wednesday at Cedar Point with the family. What a joy that was. I haven't been able to walk straight since. I had to work late last night and mow the grass tonight. Haven't been in the shop for a few days now. I did work on the 050 last weekend. I can get that puppy to run but WOT it backfires out the muffler and carb. I'm using a coil from a TS760 cutoff saw and a flywheel from the 050. I think I have a timing issue. Jerry, how much do you know about these ole' Stihls? It will idle and respond good if the choke is 2/3 open. When it's wide open is when the backfire issue comes along.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Hello all,
> Well I spent all day Wednesday at Cedar Point with the family. What a joy that was. I haven't been able to walk straight since. I had to work late last night and mow the grass tonight. Haven't been in the shop for a few days now. I did work on the 050 last weekend. I can get that puppy to run but WOT it backfires out the muffler and carb. I'm using a coil from a TS760 cutoff saw and a flywheel from the 050. I think I have a timing issue. Jerry, how much do you know about these ole' Stihls? It will idle and respond good if the choke is 2/3 open. When it's wide open is when the backfire issue comes along.


 
I don`t really know much about the Stihl horizontal cylinder saws but they seem to have little swap ability between models, seems they need matching modules and flywheels.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> That Crown is some good stuff!!


 
I might be down but I'm not out for the count yt !
Crown , water and a bit of Pepsi for color puts the double O in smOOth ! 

















































i


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I might be down but I'm not out for the count yt !
> Crown , water and a bit of Pepsi for color puts the double O in smOOth !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just drink it straight from the bottle.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> dancan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be down but I'm not out for the count yt !
> Crown , water and a bit of Pepsi for color puts the double O in smOOth !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just drink it straight from the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats how I would do it! LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats how I would do it! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way you get the best results...LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> dancan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be down but I'm not out for the count yt !
> Crown , water and a bit of Pepsi for color puts the double O in smOOth !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just drink it straight from the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it stiff , just a little water and pepsie . I guess I'm a woos , I best go fina a wild thing LOL !
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it stiff , just a little water and pepsie . I guess I'm a woos , I best go fina a wild thing LOL !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come out to the island next weekend....LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That way you get the best results...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much quicker too!
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much quicker too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeaaaaaa.
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeaaaaaa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in my old days LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

I always have and still do.


----------



## jimdad07

I vaguely recollect this place, it seems I have been here before...been so long. Hi guys, on my 2nd week running of on call and it has been busy. Been out every night, going to have to use a Brinks truck to haul my paycheck home in. One more week to go of on call and two weeks until the trip to Maine. Can't wait.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I always have and still do.


 
I would like to but Dr says not to. LOl My liver didn't like it I guess?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I vaguely recollect this place, it seems I have been here before...been so long. Hi guys, on my 2nd week running of on call and it has been busy. Been out every night, going to have to use a Brinks truck to haul my paycheck home in. One more week to go of on call and two weeks until the trip to Maine. Can't wait.


 
I am sure you will have a great time Jim :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I vaguely recollect this place, it seems I have been here before...been so long. Hi guys, on my 2nd week running of on call and it has been busy. Been out every night, going to have to use a Brinks truck to haul my paycheck home in. One more week to go of on call and two weeks until the trip to Maine. Can't wait.


 
Don`t see you on here much anymore but there are more important things to be taken care of.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, Nite all.


----------



## jimdad07

Started going through that one Craftsman 3.7 awhile ago, not too much to brag about on that saw so it might go by way of ebay at some point after I get her running.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, Nite all.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t see you on here much anymore but there are more important things to be taken care of.


 
Just a lot going on here the last month or so. A lot of changes going on in the family with talk going from moving out of the area to just getting a little hunting camp land, which I like better. All of the hay is in and we are just moving it now and we're almost done. Work has seemed to blow wide open the last few weeks, had 14 hours yesterday and close to that today. Figured I am going to have to take a lot of on calls to pay the new truck off along with whatever land we get, I hate owing on a vehicle or anything like that, this is the first time in four years I have had a truck payment. It will all be worth it. Still waiting on the 9010 to get done and I am starting to get a little p!$$y about it, I see no reason for the hold up and it is showing me what you mean about the product support...I might have to switch over Husky....


----------



## tbone75

Holey chit!! Jims out of the closet.Getting him a Husky  :hmm3grin2orange: Afraid I would be down right mad about that saw by now!


----------



## tbone75

Time for me too guys.Got a lot of running top do tomorrow.Have a good one guys


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Holey chit!! Jims out of the closet.Getting him a Husky  :hmm3grin2orange: Afraid I would be down right mad about that saw by now!


 
I am getting a little miffed about it, I have over $900 into a saw I don't have in my hands. Other than that, I still love Dolmar only more on a plutonic basis. Good night John and Jerry, hope I get a little more time in the near future to hang out with you guys. Winter will be here before you know it and then things will really get busy on the site.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I was going to get into another explanation but decided to make it short
> i think you underate the importance of voltage and overate frequency.
> of course freq is as important as anything but in some matters accurate voltage can be more important .
> note that the cycles at the output are about 1/2 of the voltage.
> thus a %10 vary in voltage results in only a %5 change in cycles.i believe say 2 1/2 cycles off has less impact than 12 volts off.
> that would be 57 1/2 cycles to 108 volts considering 60cyl at 120 volts.
> the power company considers 57 1/2 cycles at the edge of acceptability.
> as you have already noted the relationship between RPM and voltage and frequency , i still say it is easier to check a gen set with an accurate volt meter.
> not everybody has a freq counter they can use on thier set or even an rpm guage..most do have a volt meter tho
> So,at correct voltage the RPM should be correct and the frequency should also.. and the other way around also..
> I did see a new set today with a volt meter built in.
> i may consider building in a watt meter also..i could use an amp meter but i have a hard time with division  AND an RPM readout ! yeh ! go for it all !! :biggrin: already made one of mine electric start.



Again Ron Yes and No.....60 cycles in a 60 cycle based alternating current generator is strictly a product of amature shaft speed in increments of 600 rpm..period..simple as that...no fudge factor...no percentages...just the plain old physics of electrical generation and has not that much to do with actual voltage output. In the EU they run most all electrical devices at 220V @ 50 cycles. In the US we run on 60 cycles regardless if it's 110-120 volts single phase, 220-240V single phase, 220-240V three phase, 440-480 three phase etc. All the pairing of volts and halving of amps or phasing doesn't change the cycle rate. Can you get a generator in the ball park with voltage readings?? Sure...Will it burn stuff up?? Probably not. Would I put a volt meter on a genset that didn't come with one?? Yes..I like meters... the more the better. Is it going to produce the best quality, stable power that it is capable of set up this way?? Not likely unless by shear happenstance you nail it on the 60 cycle mark. You might liken it to tuning a chainsaw...by ear...as opposed to tuning by tach. The tach will give you the hard an fast numbers the designer calls for...tuning by ear is just that..and your ear and mine may well not yield the same top rpm numbers. It's the difference between the actual figures and one's perception of what you think the figures should be. Anyway if you want to set your gen up correctly it has to be done by the shaft speed. Set the cycles correctly and the voltage will automatically follow is the point I was making. Voltage is regulated electronically to 110-120V or 220-240V in any decent small gensets.....cycles are set by motor speed strictly.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...How's the head this morning Dan?? LOL!!! Camp batterned down...skiff bailed and set with double painter....Seaway on dry land and at a friends place close to where I keep it.....outboard boat at the shop safe and sound. Quite a zoo at the only public boat ramp in town...everyone scrambling...and of course right in the middle some guys with real poor stuff... stopping the whole production!!! I could tell it was not going well when I came in by boat and they had backed a 2 yr old Silverado in to the water clear to the cab!! I docked and went to get my truck/trailer when I got back they had the boat out of the water but the trailer had such negative tongue weight that the trailer hitch would not stay on the ball...had poped off..the boat was nearly verticle and the hitch had destroyed the tailgate. With four of us 200lb men standing on the toungue the we still couldn't get it back to hitch level!!! What a performance!! We finally used a high lift jack and got it back on the hitch but when he let the jack down...the truck went up!! It wouldn't move in 2 WD and when he went to 4WD it moved about a foot and the hitch poped off again..the truck went down... the tongue went up completing the total destruction of said tail gate!! We got it back on the hitch again...chained the tongue to the hitch mount and the used some large ratchet strapps down from the bow to the bumper... I guess they made it home. Times like that makes me realize the value of the trailer that came with my boat. When all was clear I backed down until my truck tires were at the very edge of the water...brought the boat around..lined her up..when she was just right put the power on and powered her right out of the water onto the trailer clear to the bow chocks...left her in gear at 2000 rpm....climbed out over the bow..secured the winch and safty chain..snubbed her down tight...climbed back aboard..took her out of gear...shut the motor off..powered the drive up to the trailer position...back out over the bow..into the truck and drove out. Took less time than it did to type this...all alone and in my work boots without getting anything wet except the bottoms of the soles!!!

All this work for probably nothing as this hurricane will most likely just turn out to be a regular blow for us...nothing of note..but better safe than sorry I guess...

Got to clean up the garden and harvest what ready today!!!


----------



## RandyMac

That will probably be a good blow, but the rain coming with it could be something.
We don't get hurricanes out West. They call them Typhoons instead. The last one was 2006, we caught the edge of it, winds were clocked at over 8o knots.
Our regular run of the mill Pacific storms, peak at about 50-60 knots. Some years there is an endless stream of them.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Quite a zoo at the only public boat ramp in town...everyone scrambling...poped off..the boat was nearly verticle and the hitch had destroyed the tailgate. What a performance!! when he let the jack down...the truck went up!! It wouldn't move in 2 WD and when he went to 4WD it moved about a foot and the hitch poped off again..the truck went down... the tongue went up completing the total destruction of said tail gate!! We got it back on the hitch again...chained the tongue to the hitch mount and the used some large ratchet strapps down from the bow to the bumper... I guess they made it home.
> 
> All this work for probably nothing as this hurricane will most likely just turn out to be a regular blow for us...nothing of note..but better safe than sorry I guess...


 
We get those sideshows on regular days LOL !
I think it's better to be ready for not than to be not ready for the worst .

FYI the head is fine .... but the eyes were a little fuzzy earlier LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a Jonsered 590 that needs a recoil cover.


 
Any other covers fit ?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Again Ron Yes and No.....60 cycles in a 60 cycle based alternating current generator is strictly a product of amature shaft speed in increments of 600 rpm..period..simple as that...no fudge factor...no percentages...just the plain old physics of electrical generation and has not that much to do with actual voltage output. In the EU they run most all electrical devices at 220V @ 50 cycles. In the US we run on 60 cycles regardless if it's 110-120 volts single phase, 220-240V single phase, 220-240V three phase, 440-480 three phase etc. All the pairing of volts and halving of amps or phasing doesn't change the cycle rate. Can you get a generator in the ball park with voltage readings?? Sure...Will it burn stuff up?? Probably not. Would I put a volt meter on a genset that didn't come with one?? Yes..I like meters... the more the better. Is it going to produce the best quality, stable power that it is capable of set up this way?? Not likely unless by shear happenstance you nail it on the 60 cycle mark. You might liken it to tuning a chainsaw...by ear...as opposed to tuning by tach. The tach will give you the hard an fast numbers the designer calls for...tuning by ear is just that..and your ear and mine may well not yield the same top rpm numbers. It's the difference between the actual figures and one's perception of what you think the figures should be. Anyway if you want to set your gen up correctly it has to be done by the shaft speed. Set the cycles correctly and the voltage will automatically follow is the point I was making. Voltage is regulated electronically to 110-120V or 220-240V in any decent small gensets.....cycles are set by motor speed strictly.


 
Good morning Robin 
I dont see much diff in the conclusions we come to except the way we look at things.
A cycle meter with %.5 accuracy can still be off three cycles. ( your meter may be better ).
setting by RPM as the maker intends will probly yield best results..again an accurate meter is needed or everything falls out of whack.
after talking to a couple of sellers that is the way they do it.
setting voltage with a meter at %.5 accuracy at manufacture set output should result in a closer output on rpm.
inherintally %.5 of 120 is twice better than %.5 of 60 
The common two pole generator will stretch farthur on rpm to cycle relationship that a four pole.
I guess my generac isnt electronically controlled as the voltage varies with RPM.
My original suggestion to use a voltmeter to set up was as i stated,most people dont have an accurate tach or frequency meter.to get back in the ball park a volt meter can be usefull.
given that the maker sets it up at 60hz at 3600rpm @120v, setting at 120v "should" make the rest fall inline ,correct ? 
In conclusion,yes,setting by RPM is the most acceptable way to set one up for the average user.
Inherent in-accuracy present in all devices is unavoidable and scews all results.
My scope cost over $3k and it was still sent in time to time for calibration.
Tnx for making the brain work a bit,been a long time since school 

OH !! backfeeding safely,THAT i could use some suggestions on ! 
i seen some sort of setup were a slide blocking plate is used to switch between line and gen.
i cant afford a txfer switch so was looking into a good way to do it.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys looks like its going to be a nice day here today.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Good morning Robin
> I dont see much diff in the conclusions we come to except the way we look at things.
> A cycle meter with %.5 accuracy can still be off three cycles. ( your meter may be better ).
> setting by RPM as the maker intends will probly yield best results..again an accurate meter is needed or everything falls out of whack.
> after talking to a couple of sellers that is the way they do it.
> setting voltage with a meter at %.5 accuracy at manufacture set output should result in a closer output on rpm.
> inherintally %.5 of 120 is twice better than %.5 of 60
> The common two pole generator will stretch farthur on rpm to cycle relationship that a four pole.
> I guess my generac isnt electronically controlled as the voltage varies with RPM.
> My original suggestion to use a voltmeter to set up was as i stated,most people dont have an accurate tach or frequency meter.to get back in the ball park a volt meter can be usefull.
> given that the maker sets it up at 60hz at 3600rpm @120v, setting at 120v "should" make the rest fall inline ,correct ?
> In conclusion,yes,setting by RPM is the most acceptable way to set one up for the average user.
> Inherent in-accuracy present in all devices is unavoidable and scews all results.
> My scope cost over $3k and it was still sent in time to time for calibration.
> Tnx for making the brain work a bit,been a long time since school
> 
> OH !! backfeeding safely,THAT i could use some suggestions on !
> i seen some sort of setup were a slide blocking plate is used to switch between line and gen.
> i cant afford a txfer switch so was looking into a good way to do it.




Agreed......

As far as back feeding goes......The way I do it is rather caveman at this time but works well. I am half way between a permanent installed gen and temp backup gen. In other words I have installed ahead of my 100 amp service panel an 200 amp manual transfer switch (got a good deal from my electrician on this used switch) which I installed a green LED on the grid side so I can tell when grid power is restored...eventually I'll have a 6KW Onan Diesel genset wired into this switch. I have the genset but it is rather loud and will require it's own soundproofed gen shed. So for now the transfer switch is simply a service dissconnect which could be achieved with the main 100amp breaker as long as you have some form of grid power indicator attached. Ok so now we head over to the old part of the original house and it's 100amp service which is now a subpanel...In the bottom two unused spaces I installed a 60amp breaker and tied in a 40' piece flexible, rubber insulatedof 10-3/w/gound with a 4 prong twist-loc that goes into 3500w Kawasaki genset which backfeeds the whole house in 110 and 220...everything works fine, furnace, well pump, lights, computer, TVs etc..... as I said "caveman" and not code but does work fine as long as you don't miss a step. In conclusion you must be completely dissconnected from the grid before you power up your house and I find it quite essential to locate some type of grid power indicator ahead of your mains so you know when the power is back on. This a very manual system but works.....


----------



## tbone75

All I do is back feed mine through my dryer outlet.Flip the main breaker off before I start it up.It would be better if I had some way of knowing when the power was back on.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> All I do is back feed mine through my dryer outlet.Flip the main breaker off before I start it up.It would be better if I had some way of knowing when the power was back on.


 
I don't even get that fancy , a couple of extension cords and a power bar to run the essentials .
I know when the power comes back because everything else lights back up .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I don't even get that fancy , a couple of extension cords and a power bar to run the essentials .
> I know when the power comes back because everything else lights back up .


 
Mine will run the furnace,well and the fridge. So I am good to go LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Any other covers fit ?


 
Pioneer/Partner 500 and 5000


----------



## tbone75

Found some saws and a weedwhacker today.Stihl 009 with a broke handle,top handle craftsman and Homie weedwhacker with edger attachment.Dang 009 is different than the other i have.Only has 2 bolts to hold the cylinder on.That and its orange.I will use something off it?30 bucks for all of it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I found a stinkin Husky 346 smelling up the shop, I pinched my nose, ran in and dropped it in a 45 gal drum of water. Then ran out, that might stop the stink.


----------



## tbone75

I would just bet this 009 has a good oil pump in it.Now that Jerry went to all the trouble to send me one LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I found a stinkin Husky 346 smelling up the shop, I pinched my nose, ran in and dropped it in a 45 gal drum of water. Then ran out, that might stop the stink.


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Hey......don`t laugh, I might have to work in that shop if the hurricane hits here tomorrow...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was just given a 011 and a 012, don`t look like much if anything wrong with them. I fixed up a 020 and gave it away, what was I thinking?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was just given a 011 and a 012, don`t look like much if anything wrong with them. I fixed up a 020 and gave it away, what was I thinking?


 
Thats one of those DUH moments :hmm3grin2orange: I sure hope that storm don't hit you with much up there!Rain I am sure but nothing more would be great!


----------



## dancan

These are on sale .


----------



## tbone75

I seem to have a LOT of brain farts :biggrin: And even more of them DUH moments  I blame it on the drugs :biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> These are on sale .


 
Are they airtight? I have a fresh air supply.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> These are on sale .


 
Shouldn't that be orange :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I seem to have a LOT of brain farts :biggrin: And even more of them DUH moments  I blame it on the drugs :biggrin:


 
I never thought I wanted a small Stihl saw collection but it might just," happen".


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I never thought I wanted a small Stihl saw collection but it might just," happen".


 
You have a good start LOL I seem to have a few now?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Shouldn't that be orange :hmm3grin2orange:


 





They don't have to put the orange ones on sale .


----------



## tbone75

Tore the new to me 009 down.Very good P&C & carb.Oil pump won't know till I try it out.This ones a points saw.Not much there I can use right now?Anyone needs some parts?Weedwhacker looks good the craftsman?Didn't get that far LOL My brother has dibbs on the whacker LOL He wants the edger.I ask him what ya got to trade?LOL Snow blower! OK sold!!


----------



## Eccentric

tbone75 said:


> Found some saws and a weedwhacker today.Stihl 009 with a broke handle,*top handle craftsman* and Homie weedwhacker with edger attachment.Dang 009 is different than the other i have.Only has 2 bolts to hold the cylinder on.That and its orange.I will use something off it?30 bucks for all of it.


 
What top handle Craftsman?


----------



## tbone75

Eccentric said:


> What top handle Craftsman?


 
Not sure?Doesen't have a number on the side?Want a pic?


----------



## Eccentric

tbone75 said:


> Not sure?Doesen't have a number on the side?Want a pic?


 
Yep. That'd make it easy. Post the model # too. Should start with 358.


----------



## Cantdog

Well guys...it is about to begin here...watching the radar the very first of the rain bands are just passing by off the south end of the island...the storm center is still down off VA.......me thinks this is a whopper of a system...covers many thousands of sq miles...I don't expect much from this but it sure is LARGE!!!!!! But you know, I had to choose...and I ain't on the island..would love to be but much more invested here.....and though my harbor on the island is protected I would have still have had to leave the outboard on the moring back in town which is not protected....sooooooo.......we'll watch from here!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well guys...it is about to begin here...watching the radar the very first of the rain bands are just passing by off the south end of the island...the storm center is still down off VA.......me thinks this is a whopper of a system...covers many thousands of sq miles...I don't expect much from this but it sure is LARGE!!!!!! But you know, I had to choose...and I ain't on the island..would love to be but much more invested here.....and though my harbor on the island is protected I would have still have had to leave the outboard on the moring back in town which is not protected....sooooooo.......we'll watch from here!!!


 
Just keep your heads down!!


----------



## tbone75

Craftsman #358-355061 No fuel cap looks like everything else is there.Don't know about the P&C yet.Will check tomorrow


----------



## Eccentric

tbone75 said:


> Craftsman #358-355061 No fuel cap looks like everything else is there.Don't know about the P&C yet.Will check tomorrow


 
Looks like one of the CVA variants of a Poulan Micro. Probably a 2000 or 2300. I'll check the model # on the Sears site in a sec. BRB...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Agreed......
> 
> As far as back feeding goes......The way I do it is rather caveman at this time but works well. I am half way between a permanent installed gen and temp backup gen. In other words I have installed ahead of my 100 amp service panel an 200 amp manual transfer switch (got a good deal from my electrician on this used switch) which I installed a green LED on the grid side so I can tell when grid power is restored...eventually I'll have a 6KW Onan Diesel genset wired into this switch. I have the genset but it is rather loud and will require it's own soundproofed gen shed. So for now the transfer switch is simply a service dissconnect which could be achieved with the main 100amp breaker as long as you have some form of grid power indicator attached. Ok so now we head over to the old part of the original house and it's 100amp service which is now a subpanel...In the bottom two unused spaces I installed a 60amp breaker and tied in a 40' piece flexible, rubber insulatedof 10-3/w/gound with a 4 prong twist-loc that goes into 3500w Kawasaki genset which backfeeds the whole house in 110 and 220...everything works fine, furnace, well pump, lights, computer, TVs etc..... as I said "caveman" and not code but does work fine as long as you don't miss a step. In conclusion you must be completely dissconnected from the grid before you power up your house and I find it quite essential to locate some type of grid power indicator ahead of your mains so you know when the power is back on. This a very manual system but works.....


 
I had to read that three times but i got it 
on the led you must be using a 220 volt led ?
good idea having that there.
i guess the worst thing with backfeeding is forgetting to shut off the incoming power.
Parts to expensive for me so it's to the old elec stove outlet to back feed.
i'll have to put up BIG notes for myself to make sure main breaker is shut off.

i helped a guy fix a gen today and asked him if he had a cycle meter.
he gave me this 






plugged into the wall outled and was amazed that it read 60 right on !! guess tunning forks dont wear out ??


----------



## tbone75

Looks like your all set now Ron LOL Happen to look for that carb?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll long time no smell


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll long time no smell


 
Hi Jacob!! Hows thing going?


----------



## Eccentric

*358.355061 Craftsman/Poulan*

Can't quite tell the exact model Poulan that represents. Probably is a 2300CVA. Checked the Sears site. The ring is $2 and change and is back ordered. A cylinder is $50ish. The piston is NLA. Fuel cap is #530-010729 and costs $3.99. Opperator's manual is #530-066646 and costs $4.99. Doesn't say what model # it is.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/1503220?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=358355061


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well guys...it is about to begin here...watching the radar the very first of the rain bands are just passing by off the south end of the island...the storm center is still down off VA.......me thinks this is a whopper of a system...covers many thousands of sq miles...I don't expect much from this but it sure is LARGE!!!!!! But you know, I had to choose...and I ain't on the island..would love to be but much more invested here.....and though my harbor on the island is protected I would have still have had to leave the outboard on the moring back in town which is not protected....sooooooo.......we'll watch from here!!!


 
Getting rain here now.
looks like it's going more inland so shouldnt bother you much.
then headed for halifax !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Hi Jacob!! Hows thing going?


 

Going good sore today though, iv been loading some rich guys oak furniture all day. Going to Philly, going to a VERY LARGE flea market tomorrow looking for some saws. Im in Cincinnati now. Also found a couple nice Homies around here I might pick up


----------



## tbone75

Eccentric said:


> Can't quite tell the exact model Poulan that represents. Probably is a 2300CVA. Checked the Sears site. The ring is $2 and change and is back ordered. A cylinder is $50ish. The piston is NLA. Fuel cap is #530-010729 and costs $3.99. Opperator's manual is #530-066646 and costs $4.99. Doesn't say what model # it is.
> 
> http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/1503220?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=358355061


 
Thanks that will help!It looks good under all that dirt LOL I will pull the muffler tomorrow and check it out better.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks like your all set now Ron LOL Happen to look for that carb?


 
Still need something for RPM's.
didnt get a chance to look for the carbs.. was out most of the day fixing gen's and when i got home went thru three of mine and then by 7pm had supper and called it a night.
so i guess i forgot ? :msp_unsure:
will make a note to check tomorrow,i know i have them have to find em !


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Going good sore today though, iv been loading some rich guys oak furniture all day. Going to Philly, going to a VERY LARGE flea market tomorrow looking for some saws. Im in Cincinnati now. Also found a couple nice Homies around here I might pick up


 
Love them flea markets!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Craftsman #358-355061 No fuel cap looks like everything else is there.Don't know about the P&C yet.Will check tomorrow


 
I have some of them,when you find out let me know what you need.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I have some of them,when you find out let me know what you need.


 
I sure will Ron.Thanks


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Love them flea markets!!!!


 
How far are you from I70?


----------



## Eccentric

tbone75 said:


> Thanks that will help!It looks good under all that dirt LOL I will pull the muffler tomorrow and check it out better.


 
Post the 358 model number and some pics in the Poulan thread.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> How far are you from I70?


 
Just about 20 miles from Zanesville and I 70


----------



## tbone75

Ron heres a couple pics of that J-Rd carb.May help?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Just about 20 miles from Zanesville and I 70


 
Think maybe I should stop it around tuesday or wed? LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Think maybe I should stop it around tuesday or wed? LOL


 
You know your more than welcome any time!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You know your more than welcome any time!!!!


 Were gonna be going to Philly down I70 Ill talk my dad into visiting.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

How hard would it be to get a semi and 53' trailer back to your place?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I had to read that three times but i got it
> on the led you must be using a 220 volt led ?
> good idea having that there.
> i guess the worst thing with backfeeding is forgetting to shut off the incoming power.
> Parts to expensive for me so it's to the old elec stove outlet to back feed.
> i'll have to put up BIG notes for myself to make sure main breaker is shut off.
> 
> i helped a guy fix a gen today and asked him if he had a cycle meter.
> he gave me this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plugged into the wall outled and was amazed that it read 60 right on !! guess tunning forks dont wear out ??



That is one very cool old meter Ron..mine is kinda like a modern version of the same thing....no reason it should not be acurate..excellent score!! You will not need any kind of tach to set a genset with that meter...dial in the rpm untill it reads 60 cycles no load and the motor will be at the exact correct rpm...done deal.

The biggest problem with not isolating your home system from the grid properly is that you may blow some repair man right off the pole he is working on when you bring your generator on line.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> How hard would it be to get a semi and 53' trailer back to your place?


 
LOL don't think you could get it turned around out here!But I could meet you down in frazeysburg and bring you 2 out for a visit!


----------



## tbone75

Jacob it would be cool as hell to meet you and your Dad!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John Dad said that if it dont take to long for the guys to fix the truck Were gonna be stopping by whats your number?


----------



## roncoinc

John,went down to look for the carbs,i had taken them off the saws so will have to get the model again then look.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John Dad said that if it dont take to long for the guys to fix the truck Were gonna be stopping by whats your number?


 
Sent you a pm with my numbers


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,went down to look for the carbs,i had taken them off the saws so will have to get the model again then look.


 
Jerry had it on here last night.I will go find it LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron Jerry said its a Tillotson HK23E I hope that what you need?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> That is one very cool old meter Ron..mine is kinda like a modern version of the same thing....no reason it should not be acurate..excellent score!! You will not need any kind of tach to set a genset with that meter...dial in the rpm untill it reads 60 cycles no load and the motor will be at the exact correct rpm...done deal.
> 
> The biggest problem with not isolating your home system from the grid properly is that you may blow some repair man right off the pole he is working on when you bring your generator on line.


 
Yeh,thats my concern is hurtin somebody forgetting to turn the power off..
so what did you use for an led to work off 220 volt AC ?? 

BTW,checked four gen sets today,set all at 120v and the cycle meter read 60 on all of them 

You be lucky to get any of this storm looking at where it's " supposed " to go..
gonne hit me worst at night,i prefer daytime so i can SEE whats going on !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Jacob it would be cool as hell to meet you and your Dad!


 
AND talk to Dad about there is NO such thing as to many saws !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> AND talk to Dad about there is NO such thing as to many saws !!


 
 I will do my best to help Jacob LOL


----------



## tbone75

If I had started collecting saws at Jacobs age!WOW I would have the house full! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,thats my concern is hurtin somebody forgetting to turn the power off..
> so what did you use for an led to work off 220 volt AC ??
> 
> BTW,checked four gen sets today,set all at 120v and the cycle meter read 60 on all of them
> 
> You be lucky to get any of this storm looking at where it's " supposed " to go..
> gonne hit me worst at night,i prefer daytime so i can SEE whats going on !!



The LED I used, I got from an electrician friend..it runs at 110 just hooked to one incoming leg. Simple rig just had to bore a 3/8" hole in the panel..one wire to ground the other to one leg.

We are supposed to get a lot of wind and rain....actually more wind and less rain than you. Just listened to a talking head from the hurricane center and he said the heaviest rain would to our west..western Maine and all of NH. but we would get a fair raking from east side winds which will be strongest and ocean storm surge...we'll see....


----------



## tbone75

I hope you guys have some high ground?That flooding crap sucks big time!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> The LED I used, I got from an electrician friend..it runs at 110 just hooked to one incoming leg. Simple rig just had to bore a 3/8" hole in the panel..one wire to ground the other to one leg.
> 
> We are supposed to get a lot of wind and rain....actually more wind and less rain than you. Just listened to a talking head from the hurricane center and he said the heaviest rain would to our west..western Maine and all of NH. but we would get a fair raking from east side winds which will be strongest and ocean storm surge...we'll see....[
> 
> DUH ???? i can just wire in a socket and a light !!
> the light just went on


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LED I used, I got from an electrician friend..it runs at 110 just hooked to one incoming leg. Simple rig just had to bore a 3/8" hole in the panel..one wire to ground the other to one leg.
> 
> We are supposed to get a lot of wind and rain....actually more wind and less rain than you. Just listened to a talking head from the hurricane center and he said the heaviest rain would to our west..western Maine and all of NH. but we would get a fair raking from east side winds which will be strongest and ocean storm surge...we'll see....[
> 
> DUH ???? i can just wire in a socket and a light !!
> the light just went on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea Ron.I can even manage to do that LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I hope you guys have some high ground?That flooding crap sucks big time!!


 
Water level will need to rise 165' to reach me,...bring it on...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Water level will need to rise 165' to reach me,...bring it on...LOL


 
I think your safe LOL I am too!If water ever gets up to me.Someone better build a Ark! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think your safe LOL I am too!If water ever gets up to me.Someone better build a Ark! LOL


 
Just waiting for some trees to drop,..don`t need them but I like to run my saws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just waiting for some trees to drop,..don`t need them but I like to run my saws.


 
Don't know how its going to work out?But I am cutting some wood tomorrow!Or at least split some of what I have cut.Going to one of my 350s its light or smaller if I have to?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its been a while since I did any serious cutting,..next week I will be out to the island to cut up lots of bonfire wood for the steer roast that goes down next weekend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't know how its going to work out?But I am cutting some wood tomorrow!Or at least split some of what I have cut.Going to one of my 350s its light or smaller if I have to?


 
Take it easy on your back,..you havn`t used it too strenuously for quite a while.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Take it easy on your back,..you havn`t used it too strenuously for quite a while.


 
I will be going very easy!Need to know what I can handle?And can't! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just bought a truck load of logs.Big load!Its just a lot easier on me that way.Price wasen't bad.250 a load.On a logging truck.Not sure how many cords that will be?But should be more than enough with what I already have down.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will be going very easy!Need to know what I can handle?And can't! LOL


 

No heavy lifting!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No heavy lifting!


 
Just the saw LOL and small pieces of wood. If I am unable to do I will call my nephews LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just the saw LOL and small pieces of wood. If I am unable to do I will call my nephews LOL


 
Good plan.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good plan.


 
I just want to run some of these saws!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

All them great saws I have now need to be used! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> All them great saws I have now need to be used! LOL


 
I am in the same boat with you on the saws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am in the same boat with you on the saws.


 
All the saws I have worked on need to be tryed out in some real wood.Got to know if I helped them much or not?Got a nice bunch of hard ass hickory to give them a real work out!If I ever get brave enough to try a little porting?Could be even more fun LOL Some of these little cheapos should be good to try on.


----------



## dancan

Any weather situation updates ?


----------



## dancan

I meant to say , "Has the weather affected any of you slackers ?" .


----------



## Cantdog

Just rain here so far...been raining since midnight...pretty slack....supposed to pick up the pace around 2 PM local


----------



## dancan

Dead calm and a little wet here , looks like we've now got a wind and tropical storm warning .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just bought a truck load of logs.Big load!Its just a lot easier on me that way.Price wasen't bad.250 a load.On a logging truck.Not sure how many cords that will be?But should be more than enough with what I already have down.


 
Around here that means about six cord,four if they want to cheat you.
if i could get 6 cord delivered for $250 i wouldn't be cutting down any trees !


----------



## roncoinc

Hurricane Tracker: Hurricane Irene 2011 With Current Position and Path From NOAA National Hurricane Center. - ABC News

I wont get much as i am east of CONCORD on this map and Robin even less and NS can go picknicking


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just a little damp here, no wind yet. Been outside all morning and just came in cause I got a little damp, only wearing a tee shirt and cotton pants, no rain gear. Didn`t go in the shop to see if the smell had gone away....LOL


----------



## sefh3

Keep those Huskies out of the shop and it won't smell!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Keep those Huskies out of the shop and it won't smell!!!!


 
Some people just keep sneaking them in when I am not there, the barrel full of water seems to be working well for now.


----------



## roncoinc

Robin got me going again 
i need to know more about that AC led your friend gave you.
havent seen an AC led available to the public yet,still in prototype.
maybe it has the circuit built in you didnt notice ?
maybe just an indicator lamp ?
maybe a neon ?
ac led's in development now are actually two each working off 1/2 of the ac wave each turning on and off sequentually looking like one.
if he has access to these i would like to know where from please .
would save me a lot of circuit building


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some people just keep sneaking them in when I am not there, the barrel full of water seems to be working well for now.


 
I snuck in and gave them straws to breath through 

Just got a call from a friend,he has three saws at home.
told me none of them will start now !! LOL !!
only been about three months since they been run but where he stores them has a lot of condensation,,add ethanol ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin got me going again
> i need to know more about that AC led your friend gave you.
> havent seen an AC led available to the public yet,still in prototype.
> maybe it has the circuit built in you didnt notice ?
> maybe just an indicator lamp ?
> maybe a neon ?
> ac led's in development now are actually two each working off 1/2 of the ac wave each turning on and off sequentually looking like one.
> if he has access to these i would like to know where from please .
> would save me a lot of circuit building



You are right...it most likely is neon..no bulb to repace just a little green indicator lense..it was 5-6 yrs ago.... memory faulty... How's the weather down there this AM???


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, that storm looks terrible on the E. coast. 
Wish I would have brought my saw now with me since im going to Philly.


----------



## Cantdog

Getting waves/bands of very heavy downpours and the wind is picking up slightly, but I am up on the S/SE side of the mountain and open to the NE as well, a ringside seat for this area you might say looking right over to the Mts of MDI..... Supposed to pick up around 2PM. Occasional thunder.....very happy the boats are safe and sound...Folks to the west are supposed to get the major rain...we're gonna get the highest winds on the east side.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I snuck in and gave them straws to breath through
> 
> Just got a call from a friend,he has three saws at home.
> told me none of them will start now !! LOL !!
> only been about three months since they been run but where he stores them has a lot of condensation,,add ethanol ?


 
That might keep them breathing but the water will keep the smell sealed up...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hello guys glad no one is getting slammed with the storm.Hope you don't get much at all.Nice day here LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some people just keep sneaking them in when I am not there.


 
Dirty rotten scoundrel !

The nerve of some people .


----------



## dancan

Just got back from cutting ....... a clothes line pole for the wife with a buck saw LOL ! 
Sure wish Irene would show up and blow these mosquitoes away ! I think they're thicker than black flies in the spring !


----------



## tbone75

Still thinking about cutting some wood?Not sure I am up to it yet today.But I did go take some pics of my 2 little log piles I drug up out of the woods last year.And my 2 home made splitters I got for free!Still need to get a motor and pump on the one.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just got back from cutting ....... a clothes line pole for the wife with a buck saw LOL !
> Sure wish Irene would show up and blow these mosquitoes away ! I think they're thicker than black flies in the spring !


 
Buck Saw! Now thats funny  Oops I forgot you don't own any saws :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Still thinking about cutting some wood?Not sure I am up to it yet today.But I did go take some pics of my 2 little log piles I drug up out of the woods last year.And my 2 home made splitters I got for free!Still need to get a motor and pump on the one.


 
Save me some saws for when I get there John, Ill have that wood pile cut up in no time


----------



## Cantdog

Ok........wind started picking right around 2PM just like they said. Went down to town at 3 to pick up the daughter from work while there the grid went down. Running off the genset now...good to go. Wind probably around 35-40 knts steady with higher gusts.....not bad so far...LOL!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Just got back from cutting ....... a clothes line pole for the wife with a buck saw LOL !
> Sure wish Irene would show up and blow these mosquitoes away ! I think they're thicker than black flies in the spring !


 
The skeeters are mighty thick today, was down to Hope Swinnermars for the tour of the animal shelter, the skeeters nearly carried me away...LOL
The wind is just starting to flutter the leaves on the trees here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Still thinking about cutting some wood?Not sure I am up to it yet today.But I did go take some pics of my 2 little log piles I drug up out of the woods last year.And my 2 home made splitters I got for free!Still need to get a motor and pump on the one.


 
Only problem there John, ..is that wood will not be very dry, laying on the ground and covered with vines it will still be quite moist.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Dirty rotten scoundrel !
> 
> The nerve of some people .


 
You can say that again!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Buck Saw! Now thats funny  Oops I forgot you don't own any saws :biggrinbounce2:


 
But he has other guy`s saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Save me some saws for when I get there John, Ill have that wood pile cut up in no time


 
A couple of good working saws and a couple of hours cutting and that woodpile would be toast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ok........wind started picking right around 2PM just like they said. Went down to town at 3 to pick up the daughter from work while there the grid went down. Running off the genset now...good to go. Wind probably around 35-40 knts steady with higher gusts.....not bad so far...LOL!!!!


 
Hope it passes you by with little to no damage.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

What are you up to today Jerry?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope it passes you by with little to no damage.


 


Thanks..... it's gonna blow for a while yet...the center is over southern Vermont presently..rain is pretty much done here. Got gen up and running...kicking back with a sixer of very dark home brew that PB gave me last time we caught up....MMMMMMMM...Good!!!! Let er blow..........


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jacob...good on ya if you can lend John a hand with that bit of firewood....


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> What are you up to today Jerry?


 
Just got back from the ocean, was checking out the surf and the surfers having some fun riding the waves. Stopped in at the animal shelter, there was an open house today. Had a very nice lunch at Harbor Fries.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thanks..... it's gonna blow for a while yet...the center is over southern Vermont presently..rain is pretty much done here. Got gen up and running...kicking back with a sixer of very dark home brew that PB gave me last time we caught up....MMMMMMMM...Good!!!! Let er blow..........


 
And to think I have to be satisfied just drinking Keiths Ale.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jacob...good on ya if you can lend John a hand with that bit of firewood....


 
A big +1 on that also.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

By the way John how is your step-son doing?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> And to think I have to be satisfied just drinking Keiths Ale.




LOLOL!!! Sucks to be you!!!! LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

By the way Jerry I tore into that 400 a couple months ago and found her to have a big FAT blue spark, she has compression and a spotless P&C (still has machine marks on Rings) But still not getting a pop out of it even after alittle gas down the throat?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> But he has other guy`s saws.


 
I should've use that to scare the mosquitoes away , I don't remember them being this thick.
John , if you were closer I'd be up there to give you some help , buck saw in one hand and the other guy's saw in the other LOL !


----------



## tbone75

You guys are funny! :hmm3grin2orange: Jacob I aint going to put you to work LOL I will let you play with some saws if you like LOL I know you would like the 046! That wood on the ground out there won't be this years stuff.The truck load i am getting will be.Its good and dry.FIL got 2 loads of it last year from the same guy.It was some very nice stuff!That wood pile I have out there should have been done last year.But thats when my back went to hell on me.I did go run one tank through a HUSKY 350 LOL I put the P&C on it had to check it out.Ran very nice!Got back in the shop and noticed I didn't mod the muffler?Is now LOL So got to tune it a little again LOL May put another tank through it tomorrow?Depends on how I feel after today LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thanks..... it's gonna blow for a while yet...the center is over southern Vermont presently..rain is pretty much done here. Got gen up and running...kicking back with a sixer of very dark home brew that PB gave me last time we caught up....MMMMMMMM...Good!!!! Let er blow..........


 
Robin I agree with Jerry!You suck! LOL Always liked that dark beer!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> By the way John how is your step-son doing?


 
A little better.No trouble for a little while now.Just taking it one day at a time LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I should've use that to scare the mosquitoes away , I don't remember them being this thick.
> John , if you were closer I'd be up there to give you some help , buck saw in one hand and the other guy's saw in the other LOL !


 
Dan I know you would!Thanks a bunch.I know all you guys would like to help!But its not a big problem I can get if I need it.I enjoy doing it myself but its a little hard to do right now LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning all, that storm looks terrible on the E. coast.
> Wish I would have brought my saw now with me since im going to Philly.


 
I can send one with you LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jacob any idea what time it may be when you get here?The OL said she wants to know what you guys would like to eat?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I should've use that to scare the mosquitoes away , I don't remember them being this thick.
> John , if you were closer I'd be up there to give you some help , buck saw in one hand and the other guy's saw in the other LOL !


 
I guess I will have to run a vintage saw at the steer roast , use a heavy 32-1 mix and that should fogg the skeeters very well. A Pioneer 600 series should do the trick...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

John,..you keep equating cutting up wood and running a chainsaw as work,...that`s just," wrong"....lol


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Jacob any idea what time it may be when you get here?The OL said she wants to know what you guys would like to eat?


 
I think id rather use one of your Pioneers  
Dad says he's not really sure what time, We have to get some work done on the truck, oil change and a look at the rear suspension, Tuesday and finish loading up this guys stuff on Tuesday it might be Wednesday? Around Noon possibly? My brother will be along as well sure looking forward to meeting up with you though! Dont hold me to it Ill give you a call Tuesday and let you know what is going on thanks for your number Thanks :msp_wub: LOL :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I think id rather use one of your Pioneers
> Dad says he's not really sure what time, We have to get some work done on the truck, oil change and a look at the rear suspension, Tuesday and finish loading up this guys stuff on Tuesday it might be Wednesday? Around Noon possibly? My brother will be along as well sure looking forward to meeting up with you though! Dont hold me to it Ill give you a call Tuesday and let you know what is going on thanks for your number Thanks :msp_wub: LOL :biggrinbounce2:


 
Any day or time is just fine!Bring the whole family LOL Sorry but the pioneers just aint ready to go :msp_sad: Haven't had time for them yet.Got the 046,2 husky 350s,Echo 60S,Shinny 500,Craftsman 60cc and some smaller stihls & poulans ready for ya!Could be more?Can't think right now?To many pills today I guess LOL But I cut some wood!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John,..you keep equating cutting up wood and running a chainsaw as work,...that`s just," wrong"....lol


 
I know Dad :hmm3grin2orange: But I can't BS and run saws?Not easy any way LOL I am going to try my best to get a Pioneer ready to play with for him?Just hope they got time to stop?Sure would like to meet them!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Any day or time is just fine!Bring the whole family LOL Sorry but the pioneers just aint ready to go :msp_sad: Haven't had time for them yet.Got the 046,2 husky 350s,Echo 60S,Shinny 500,Craftsman 60cc and some smaller stihls & poulans ready for ya!Could be more?Can't think right now?To many pills today I guess LOL But I cut some wood!!!!!!


 
No problem  Can I just drool over them alittle  
An Echo? hubba Hubba! LOL

But were not picky on food i mean after all we have truck stop food all the time


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know Dad :hmm3grin2orange: But I can't BS and run saws?Not easy any way LOL I am going to try my best to get a Pioneer ready to play with for him?Just hope they got time to stop?Sure would like to meet them!


 
Sure you can, cut a little, stop,..BS, drink a beer, cut,..repeat. That`s the way we do it....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Running a Pioneer would be easy if you were here!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No problem  Can I just drool over them alittle
> An Echo? hubba Hubba! LOL
> 
> But were not picky on food i mean after all we have truck stop food all the time


 
Well give me some ideas what you guys like to eat? I think you will like this old 60S.I call it the tank LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure you can, cut a little, stop,..BS, drink a beer, cut,..repeat. That`s the way we do it....LOL



LOL.. Yeah ..if you're cutting stove length instead of cookies you can get quite a bit done and have the same amount of fun, using the above method!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Running a Pioneer would be easy if you were here!


 
The only problem with your place would be where to start? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL.. Yeah ..if you're cutting stove length instead of cookies you can get quite a bit done and have the same amount of fun, using the above method!!!


 
I got to agree with that!It don't get much better LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Well give me some ideas what you guys like to eat? I think you will like this old 60S.I call it the tank LOL


 
LOL Well lets see Hamburgers? Steak? spaghetti? umm... lets see anything pork LOL About any kind of meat. 

Dont drink sorry Jerry LOL nor does my dad.


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> LOL Well lets see Hamburgers? Steak? spaghetti? umm... lets see anything pork LOL About any kind of meat.
> 
> Dont drink sorry Jerry LOL nor does my dad.



Well......substitute a Mountain Dew for the beer then.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Heres my quickey muff mod on the 350.Not the best but seem to help a bit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The only problem with your place would be where to start? LOL


 
There a few in this pict;

View attachment 197001


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Heres my quickey muff mod on the 350.Not the best but seem to help a bit.


 
Hot damn John  
How hard is it to split the mufflers?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> LOL Well lets see Hamburgers? Steak? spaghetti? umm... lets see anything pork LOL About any kind of meat.
> 
> Dont drink sorry Jerry LOL nor does my dad.


 
OK takes care of that!I don't drink either LOL how about Mt-Dew,ice tea or what do you like?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> There a few in this pict;
> 
> View attachment 197001


 
Stop it Jerry your giving me a stiffey!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> LOL Well lets see Hamburgers? Steak? spaghetti? umm... lets see anything pork LOL About any kind of meat.
> 
> Dont drink sorry Jerry LOL nor does my dad.


 
Don`t have to be beer, any liquid will do. I enjoy a beer while working, never been able to get a glow on drinking one beer and then sawing for one hour/tank of fuel.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hot damn John
> How hard is it to split the mufflers?


 
About 30 secs. with a dremel


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Heres my quickey muff mod on the 350.Not the best but seem to help a bit.


 

Fish gill muffler mod.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Stop it Jerry your giving me a stiffey!


 
That is around 1/10 of them.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> OK takes care of that!I don't drink either LOL how about Mt-Dew,ice tea or what do you like?


 
Some good ol' sweet tea sounds good. Or do you Yankee's know what sweet tea is  LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Some good ol' sweet tea sounds good. Or do you Yankee's know what sweet tea is  LOL


 
Thats the only way I like it LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is around 1/10 of them.


 
:redface: Would love to come up your way always wanted to get up to Canada, the closest Iv been is UP michigan.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There a few in this pict;
> 
> View attachment 197001


 
NICE Jerry!! I think me and Jacob should come up and see you.We could run saws for a week and never use the same one twice!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

On the sad side Crystal and I are not doing to hott :msp_sad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :redface: Would love to come up your way always wanted to get up to Canada, the closest Iv been is UP michigan.


 
Just a couple miles more and cross the border.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> NICE Jerry!! I think me and Jacob should come up and see you.We could run saws for a week and never use the same one twice!


 
Come on up, make it two weeks.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> On the sad side Crystal and I are not doing to hott :msp_sad:


 
I know its a strain with you being away a lot.You know it will all work out for the best no matter what happens.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Come on up, make it two weeks.


 
There is a very good chance I will be up there around this time next year. LOL


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Some good ol' sweet tea sounds good. Or do you Yankee's know what sweet tea is  LOL


 
Yeah, it comes in a bottle. 

View attachment 197010


----------



## tbone75

Hows the storm doing up there Jerry?


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> On the sad side Crystal and I are not doing to hott :msp_sad:


 
You're 16 right? Don't fret about it, you're young and there is lots of tail to chase once you get to college.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Yeah, it comes in a bottle.
> 
> View attachment 197010


 
That looks good! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> You're 16 right? Don't fret about it, you're young and there is lots of tail to chase once you get to college.


 
College whats that? LOL Technical college is probably all Ill go to. But Tail isnt always just in college! lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

A view from a different angle,



Some work saws ready for hurricane cleanup,

View attachment 197012


View attachment 197013


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thanks John, we have been fighting all day  Iv had a couple offers from girls while im on the road.. I declined all of them so yea..
> Jerry it would be great to visit!
> Also will a large mount husky bar fit on a Pioneer 400?


 
Jacob you way to much time ahead of you to be worried about girls to much.Been there done that LOL Its very hard to see right now.Give it a few years before you get head over heals into it.You don't know what your missing LOL You 2 have been together a little while but to be real honest you don't want tied down just yet.Lots more important things ahead for you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thanks John, we have been fighting all day  Iv had a couple offers from girls while im on the road.. I declined all of them so yea..
> Jerry it would be great to visit!
> Also will a large mount husky bar fit on a Pioneer 400?


 
It could be made to fit but would not look correct, too slim in design. Why not put an original Pioneer bar on it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hows the storm doing up there Jerry?


 
Nothing here yet, wouldn`t know there was a storm if I was not plugged in.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That looks good! LOL


 
Sweet tea,...he11,..that`s Vodka, sweet and simple.Me likeee.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> It could be made to fit but would not look correct, too slim in design. Why not put an original Pioneer bar on it?


 
I guess ill have to search for one  LOL What max size bar should I use? 
Its geting spark and has good comp but still wont turn over the recoil rope on the 400 is alittle short i think i need to lengthen it and it will be good.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A view from a different angle,
> 
> 
> 
> Some work saws ready for hurricane cleanup,
> 
> View attachment 197012
> 
> 
> View attachment 197013


 
Yep! Your ready LOL I seem some orange in there? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I guess ill have to search for one  LOL What max size bar should I use?
> Its geting spark and has good comp but still wont turn over the recoil rope on the 400 is alittle short i think i need to lengthen it and it will be good.


 
I know a guy with lots of them, those saws run short bars, .404 chain, usually 16-18" .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep! Your ready LOL I seem some orange in there? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Only one Husky, a nearly new one I found in the curbside garbage, a 266XP.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sweet tea,...he11,..that`s Vodka, sweet and simple.Me likeee.


 
I bet that stuff is good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bet that stuff is good!


 
I`ve had Baileys and Vodka, that stuff goes together real nice.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only one Husky, a nearly new one I found in the curbside garbage, a 266XP.


 
Must be one hell of a saw!You let it stay


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know a guy with lots of them, those saws run short bars, .404 chain, usually 16-18" .


 
Wonder who that might be? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Must be one hell of a saw!You let it stay


 
Well it had an issue, guess that is why it never got run. It would start and then shut off immediately when the trigger was pulled. I figured it out after a short time, the saw was pristine so I kept it. It has less than two tanks through it, drained and stored away, I have not used it now for more than 4 years.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wonder who that might be? LOL


 
He lives close by.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> He lives close by.


 
happen to have his name? :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> happen to have his name? :msp_w00t:


 
Send me a PM and I will see if he can get one in the mail to you.


----------



## tbone75

Wonder how Ron is doing?


----------



## tbone75

Think I will give the P41 a try tomorrow?The P52s will take some time to get going LOL One of the P28 would easy enough but the 41 would be more fun!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wonder how Ron is doing?


 
Hope he didn`t get hit too hard, maybe a power outage in his area.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think I will give the P41 a try tomorrow?The P52s will take some time to get going LOL One of the P28 would easy enough but the 41 would be more fun!


 
The bigger the better.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The bigger the better.


 
May have to start looking for a P62 P&C for one of them 52s LOL I think I need it? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Anyone that can send Jerry some rep do so please  
John its no big rush


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May have to start looking for a P62 P&C for one of them 52s LOL I think I need it? LOL


 
One of these?

View attachment 197029


View attachment 197031


View attachment 197033


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> One of these?
> 
> View attachment 197029


 
New? Looks like it! I hope mine will look close to that when done?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone that can send Jerry some rep do so please
> John its no big rush


 
I got him LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> New? Looks like it! I hope mine will look close to that when done?


 
A few picts did not load so I re-did them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> One of these?
> 
> View attachment 197029
> 
> 
> View attachment 197031
> 
> 
> View attachment 197033


 
Dam I like them saws!


----------



## Cantdog

I got my head down and headed for the barn guys......long day and nite of anticipitation of heavy weather and then a let down is making me tired......or maybe it's the home brew followed by the rum...either way...or maybe both ways..... nite......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dam I like them saws!


 
They are cutting machines that still impress those that have never run them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I got my head down and headed for the barn guys......long day and nite of anticipitation of heavy weather and then a let down is making me tired......or maybe it's the home brew followed by the rum...either way...or maybe both ways..... nite......


 
Nite Robin, hope your head clears for tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I got my head down and headed for the barn guys......long day and nite of anticipitation of heavy weather and then a let down is making me tired......or maybe it's the home brew followed by the rum...either way...or maybe both ways..... nite......


 
Nite Robin you take care.


----------



## pioneerguy600

New? Looks like it! I hope mine will look close to that when done?[/QUOTE]

It has been started, never cut wood since I`ve had it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got him LOL


 
Thanks guys.


----------



## tbone75

I haven't had my boots on in a long time.Put them on to go cut that wood today.Dam things fell apart LOL But I fixed them :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I haven't had my boots on in a long time.Put them on to go cut that wood today.Dam things fell apart LOL But I fixed them :hmm3grin2orange:


 
That duct tape is amazing stuff,..we call it hundred mile an hour tape up here...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That duct tape is amazing stuff,..we call it hundred mile an hour tape up here...LOL


 
Same here LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have seen canoes damaged during a race stuck back together with that tape and enabled to complete the race.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have seen canoes damaged during a race stuck back together with that tape and enabled to complete the race.


 
Have to admit.Its some great stuff LOL


----------



## tbone75

My back is telling me I better go slower tomorrow if I cut anything LOL But I sure did enjoy running a saw today!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My back is telling me I better go slower tomorrow if I cut anything LOL But I sure did enjoy running a saw today!


 
Well we didn`t get any storm here so the saws won`t have any work til Wednesday or Thursday when I cut up some bonfire wood for the party.
Give your back a little rest time, then go cut wood again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to hit the sack, Nite all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to hit the sack, Nite all.


 
Nite Jerry take care just in case that storm changes?


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All beautiful day here...very low humidity...light breezes...strikingly blue sky.....a few leaves down. a branch here or there, that's about it. I don't think we dodged the bullet...I think the bullet dodged us!!! No saw work here. Power came back on just about the time I shut the computer down last night..so shifted back to grid power.....ran the generator down...dissconnected, put away. Now I gotta get these boats back in the water.... TV says off to the west they had quite a time...trees down...power outages etc. Glad this went by and got it over with....perhaps you'll have great weather for your party next weekend, Jerry


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I haven't had my boots on in a long time.Put them on to go cut that wood today.Dam things fell apart LOL But I fixed them :hmm3grin2orange:



HAHAHA!!!! Good one John...I had to do the same thing to one of my slippers our at camp last week!!!LOL!! Around here we call it "Deer Isle Chrome" as yrs ago the poor boys on Deer Isle used it to cover up rust holes in their cars in order to get inspection stickers!!! Being silver they thought it looked "Quite Sharp" LOL!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, Beautiful day here gotta get ready for some huffin and puffin today loading shrink wraping and putting pads on peoples junk. Maybe ill get some pictures today for ya'll, and hopefully we'll stop at a wifi spot tonight


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey im glad all ya'll dodged the storm, least to say for Ron im sure he got smacked alittle but im sure he's alright, he's to to stubborn to get hurt :msp_mellow:


----------



## tbone75

Good to hear the storm didn't get you Robin!


----------



## tbone75

So far my day sucks!Started on the P41 P&C bad ok no problem grab the other one.Oops its a P40 points saw coil done match up the same LOL But the P&C look good!Now i go to the P28s to try that.The one Jerry gave me looks good but no spark.Easy got another coil to try.Take it off the ugly one no problem.(Try) to take it off the nicer one.Broke the mount off the cylinder!:bang::bang: Well chit!Time to take a break LOL No way I am touching a P52 today :hmm3grin2orange: Jacob will just have to make do LOL


----------



## tbone75

That little bit of cutting I did yesterday didn't do me any good LOL I feel like someone beat the crap out of me LOL No cutting today LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got another craftsman top handle today.In a box LOL The guys son took it apart because it wouldn't start.The only thing wrong is the fuel line LOL Looks like all the screws are there!Haven't looked it up yet to see what is is.Looks smaller that the other one I just got.Nice shape.Put these together and see what I can trade them for? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers! Anyone hear anything out of Ron? :msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sounds like you did not have a very productive day John. Dang old saws can give one fits some days.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Morning All beautiful day here...very low humidity...light breezes...strikingly blue sky.....a few leaves down. a branch here or there, that's about it. I don't think we dodged the bullet...I think the bullet dodged us!!! No saw work here. Power came back on just about the time I shut the computer down last night..so shifted back to grid power.....ran the generator down...dissconnected, put away. Now I gotta get these boats back in the water.... TV says off to the west they had quite a time...trees down...power outages etc. Glad this went by and got it over with....perhaps you'll have great weather for your party next weekend, Jerry


 
Good to hear you didn`t get hit hard Robin, never hurts to take precautions, just takes up some time. The forecast is looking good for next weekend.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to hear you didn`t get hit hard Robin, never hurts to take precautions, just takes up some time. The forecast is looking good for next weekend.


 
Now thats a very good thing! Party on !  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Glad this went by and got it over with....perhaps you'll have great weather for your party next weekend, Jerry



Jerry's got a pretty good track record of weathering storms on the island but the forecast looks good .


----------



## dancan

I hope Irene blew them skeeters away .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sounds like you did not have a very productive day John. Dang old saws can give one fits some days.


 
They sure did today!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange: It didn't stop there!The step-son ran over a down tree with his car.SLOW DOWN!! Bent 2 wheels trashed the tires.So off to the junk yard to get some wheels when the OL got home!Got 4 wheels and like new tires for 100 bucks.Got them on the car now.So we will see what he does next?  I did plenty of stupid things when i was a kind.Just nothing like he has been doing!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Jerry's got a pretty good track record of weathering storms on the island but the forecast looks good .


 
Looks like a great time for a party!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> They sure did today!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange: It didn't stop there!The step-son ran over a down tree with his car.SLOW DOWN!! Bent 2 wheels trashed the tires.So off to the junk yard to get some wheels when the OL got home!Got 4 wheels and like new tires for 100 bucks.Got them on the car now.So we will see what he does next?  I did plenty of stupid things when i was a kind.Just nothing like he has been doing!


 
At least you now got 2 spares LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Jerry's got a pretty good track record of weathering storms on the island but the forecast looks good .


 
Keeping the fingers crossed for good weather but the show will go on no matter what the weather brings. Its been 31 years without a miss, seen 4 days of heavy rain one year, temps in the low single digits one year and lots of years with one or two rainy days. A few years we had 4-5 real nice sunny warm days and at least 3 hurricanes thrown in for good measure,...I like the fine weather best...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I hope Irene blew them skeeters away .


 
Hardly seen any today.


----------



## tbone75

The party must go on !!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They sure did today!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange: It didn't stop there!The step-son ran over a down tree with his car.SLOW DOWN!! Bent 2 wheels trashed the tires.So off to the junk yard to get some wheels when the OL got home!Got 4 wheels and like new tires for 100 bucks.Got them on the car now.So we will see what he does next?  I did plenty of stupid things when i was a kind.Just nothing like he has been doing!


 
What a day, won`t it ever end...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What a day, won`t it ever end...LOL


 
Why did I get out of bed today? :hmm3grin2orange: Oh well chit happens :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The party must go on !!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
It will, my phone hardly stops ringing, so many organizers with questions...LOL


----------



## tbone75

On the bright side I did get another saw LOL Little turd but its a saw!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Why did I get out of bed today? :hmm3grin2orange: Oh well chit happens :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Just hope tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just hope tomorrow will be a better day.


 
Got to be!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> On the bright side I did get another saw LOL Little turd but its a saw!


 
Lucky you, I havn`t been looking for any but the odd one has shown up each week,..now I have several months of work ahead to get them all done up. Don`t know why I bother,...I have over 60 good running saws that could be used as everyday runners.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lucky you, I havn`t been looking for any but the odd one has shown up each week,..now I have several months of work ahead to get them all done up. Don`t know why I bother,...I have over 60 good running saws that could be used as everyday runners.


 
:hmm3grin2orange: I keep hearing you can't have to many saws LOL I hope to get a few of mine running this winter?And a pile of knives made!


----------



## tbone75

Who knows what is in the Ron box? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I keep hearing you can't have to many saws LOL I hope to get a few of mine running this winter?And a pile of knives made!


 
I have heard that also,...I am starting to wonder what I am doing with so many saws,...guess I will just consider myself a collector of a good many different makes of chainsaws. I only use 3-4 on any type of rotational basis, the rest are just on the ready...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Who knows what is in the Ron box? LOL


 
I do,...but I have not heard that he sent it off yet.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I do,...but I have not heard that he sent it off yet.


 
Don't think he has yet?So you know whats in there and I don't?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't think he has yet?So you know whats in there and I don't?


 :msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_wink:


 
:hmm3grin2orange: OK I see how it is.You and Ron teasing me! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will let Ron spill the beans, hope he is ok. I have not heard anything from him since yesterday morning.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will let Ron spill the beans, hope he is ok. I have not heard anything from him since yesterday morning.


 
Hes got a generator so he should be able to get on line?And I think hes high enough not to flood.So ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hes got a generator so he should be able to get on line?And I think hes high enough not to flood.So ?


 
Ya,..I just hope its not physical.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ya,..I just hope its not physical.


 
Yep sure hope not!Don't know any way of checking on him?Just got to wait and see I guess?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep sure hope not!Don't know any way of checking on him?Just got to wait and see I guess?


 
I don`t even have his phone number, thought I did but after checking I see I don`t.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t even have his phone number, thought I did but after checking I see I don`t.


 
Someone in here may?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Someone in here may?


 
I think Robin may have called him some time ago concerning Jonsered parts.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think Robin may have called him some time ago concerning Jonsered parts.


 
Yes I do remember something about that.He may have it if his phone isn't out?


----------



## sefh3

Let's hope Ron is doing alright. I thought I had his number but I can't find it. I cleaned my PM's out and I might have deleted some good ones. Oh well. what a wonderful day out there today. Worked on the 050 and now I think I'm needing an 075/076 flywheel to go with the 076 coil I have. I'll find one soon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Let's hope Ron is doing alright. I thought I had his number but I can't find it. I cleaned my PM's out and I might have deleted some good ones. Oh well. what a wonderful day out there today. Worked on the 050 and now I think I'm needing an 075/076 flywheel to go with the 076 coil I have. I'll find one soon.


 
That would be my best guess, I have read many threads about these older Stihls and they all seem to need matching coils/modules and flywheels to keep the timing correct, some even have timing advances as the RPM increases.


----------



## Cantdog

I thought I had Rons number too, but it was in a PM and went when I had to clean house and the scrid of paper I had it scribbled on is history too!! Ron lives a a heavily wooded area...lot of hardwoods with the power lines and phone lines snaked through. He has probable been unplugged due to blowdowns is my guess.


----------



## Cantdog

Back to work today...... no power at the jobsite yesterday...paid a pile of bills in the morniong and got the outboard back in the water in the afternoon. It was calm enough in the harbor but the sae was running up and down the beach about 10 feet indicating that outside the was still a heavy swell on. When looking out between the islands to the ledges offshore, where you could see, they were still making the water fly pretty good. Had thought of going out to check on the camp but decided that if wasn't worth trying to go in the outboard, Camp has set there for well over 125 yrs...I'm sure it handled this little sqwall just fine.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning I hope to have a better day today LOL


----------



## sefh3

Slackers!!!!!!!!! Everyone must be working 9-5 jobs or out cutting wood. It's really quite in here.

Where's Cliff,
I haven't seen or heard from him in months. I wonder if he's tired of the heat yet!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I aint slacking much today!I just finished putting this 009 together :bang: What a PITA!Them dam bearings!I did it twice LOL Put the piston on the wrong way the first!:bang: 2 bearings fell out again LOL But its together now and it will fire with gas shot in the carb just wont stay running.Going to try another carb LATER LOL 3 hours on it is enough for now LOL No word out of Jacob yet? And how are you guys doing today?


----------



## Cantdog

Just got home from work...gotta go mow the lawn.....I'll be slack later....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Just got home from work...gotta go mow the lawn.....I'll be slack later....


 
Hurry up! :hmm3grin2orange: I need to mow too.Dang


----------



## tbone75

Just got a call from Jacob!They will be here around 3 or 4 tomorrow.  Sure will be nice to meet them!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Bringing my camera tomorrow John, Im sure they all want some pics  
Be sure to look slick tomorrow LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Bringing my camera tomorrow John, Im sure they all want some pics
> Be sure to look slick tomorrow LOL


 
You mean I got to take a bath!Just took one last year! :hmm3grin2orange: I planed on pics too! You better be slicked up :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You mean I got to take a bath!Just took one last year! :hmm3grin2orange: I planed on pics too! You better be slicked up :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Ill probably be in my uniform LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ill probably be in my uniform LOL


 
Good I got some work for you!My nephew just dumped 3 weedwhackers and 2 Stihls off on me he wants fixed. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Make that 4 weedwhackers!He forgot one LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Good I got some work for you!My nephew just dumped 3 weedwhackers and 2 Stihls off on me he wants fixed. LOL


 
Whats worng with the stihls?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I aint slacking much today!I just finished putting this 009 together :bang: What a PITA!Them dam bearings!I did it twice LOL Put the piston on the wrong way the first!:bang: 2 bearings fell out again LOL But its together now and it will fire with gas shot in the carb just wont stay running.Going to try another carb LATER LOL 3 hours on it is enough for now LOL No word out of Jacob yet? And how are you guys doing today?


 
Make sure you soak the carb good before you put in a kit. The filtration system is kinda lacking on those saws and they would suck in the dirt. Their idea was good because if you bent a rod or needed to replace it you could. The saws now a days you can't. It just sucks working on them. I had to chuckle because the first piston I put on an 009 I put it on backwards too. Don't fell bad.


Yes we need some pictures of your mini GTG!!!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Whats worng with the stihls?


 
A 029 thats not oiling right and 012 that wont start.Done pulled the carb off the 012 and put it in the USC.


----------



## jimdad07

For Godsakes John, PLEASE TAKE A BATH.


Hi gang. The trip is all planned out, the camper is down getting inspected, the new truck is just about ready and I have a little Rigid 10" saw ready to go along just in case. Heading out next Friday and coming home the following Monday. I will take a few pics of what we are looking to buy. Still waiting for my 9010, told my buddy the dealer that I better have it back soon or I may decide to ask for my money back and take it to the nearest Stihl dealer. I think he will be a little quicker about it. Glad to see you working on some Stihls John, hope you get some old Dollies to tinker with some day.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Make sure you soak the carb good before you put in a kit. The filtration system is kinda lacking on those saws and they would suck in the dirt. Their idea was good because if you bent a rod or needed to replace it you could. The saws now a days you can't. It just sucks working on them. I had to chuckle because the first piston I put on an 009 I put it on backwards too. Don't fell bad.
> 
> 
> Yes we need some pictures of your mini GTG!!!!


 
We will be sure and get pics !!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> For Godsakes John, PLEASE TAKE A BATH.
> 
> 
> Hi gang. The trip is all planned out, the camper is down getting inspected, the new truck is just about ready and I have a little Rigid 10" saw ready to go along just in case. Heading out next Friday and coming home the following Monday. I will take a few pics of what we are looking to buy. Still waiting for my 9010, told my buddy the dealer that I better have it back soon or I may decide to ask for my money back and take it to the nearest Stihl dealer. I think he will be a little quicker about it. Glad to see you working on some Stihls John, hope you get some old Dollies to tinker with some day.


 
Oh hell Jim I guess I will take a bath LOL Sure hope the trip goes as planed!I am sure it will be some real fun for all!


----------



## jimdad07

I hope so too John, be good for things to settle down again and get some time to hang out with you guys every night again. I am looking forward to winter, I have a lot of saw projects to get to that I am looking forward to having as runners.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Make sure you soak the carb good before you put in a kit. The filtration system is kinda lacking on those saws and they would suck in the dirt. Their idea was good because if you bent a rod or needed to replace it you could. The saws now a days you can't. It just sucks working on them. I had to chuckle because the first piston I put on an 009 I put it on backwards too. Don't fell bad.
> 
> 
> Yes we need some pictures of your mini GTG!!!!


 
I am just happy to get it together! LOL I got the carb soaking right now LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I am just happy to get it together! LOL I got the carb soaking right now LOL


 
More power to you John, I hate working on the little guys of any brand. I love em though when they are all together and running, make for great deer trail cutters and so on. I had someone give me a little Rigid top handle that runs the other day, I think it is a Poulan. Started right up and ran well.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I hope so too John, be good for things to settle down again and get some time to hang out with you guys every night again. I am looking forward to winter, I have a lot of saw projects to get to that I am looking forward to having as runners.


 
I got lots of saws to do this winter too LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I think I am going to get every thing I need to rebuild that 9010 once I get it back in case I ever have to do it again. That saw is just plain awesome when running I would love to keep it around for a good long time. I might just save up and find an older 066 Stihl for a back up milling saw.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys I took the pictures I promised but forgot the cord for it out in the truck :bang:


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys I took the pictures I promised but forgot the cord for it out in the truck :bang:


 
Howdy Jerome


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I think I am going to get every thing I need to rebuild that 9010 once I get it back in case I ever have to do it again. That saw is just plain awesome when running I would love to keep it around for a good long time. I might just save up and find an older 066 Stihl for a back up milling saw.


 
Sure is taking long enough to get that saw back?Not sure I want any of them things LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Sure is taking long enough to get that saw back?Not sure I want any of them things LOL


 
You might be right John. I still love the brand, I just happened to get a bad one, it can happen with any of them. I just happen to be dumb enough to love the brand that has crappy product support. Jerry was right about that. Like I said, I am going to acquire everything I need to rebuild that thing if it ever happens again, right down to a gasket kit and bearings.


----------



## tbone75

Jacob the OL is fixing Lasagne for you guys.Hope you like it?


----------



## sefh3

Dealer support is huge. I have 2 Stihl dealers around me. One I spend 90% of my money and time at and the other not so much. I do have a Husky kinda of dealer close to me. He sells the saws but doesn't sell that many. He is getting out of the dealership for Husky because Tractor Supply and Lowes are carrying these and when they break they take them to him. That is why I'm loyal to Stihls. i would buy anything and everything you can now before they are NLA. Seals, bearings, gasket sets, av bushings. It wouldn't hurt to have them on the shelf for when you need them.


----------



## jimdad07

Having a good trip with your Dad Jacob?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You might be right John. I still love the brand, I just happened to get a bad one, it can happen with any of them. I just happen to be dumb enough to love the brand that has crappy product support. Jerry was right about that. Like I said, I am going to acquire everything I need to rebuild that thing if it ever happens again, right down to a gasket kit and bearings.


 
I wouldn't buy a new one so I would be OK LOL


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Dealer support is huge. I have 2 Stihl dealers around me. One I spend 90% of my money and time at and the other not so much. I do have a Husky kinda of dealer close to me. He sells the saws but doesn't sell that many. He is getting out of the dealership for Husky because Tractor Supply and Lowes are carrying these and when they break they take them to him. That is why I'm loyal to Stihls. i would buy anything and everything you can now before they are NLA. Seals, bearings, gasket sets, av bushings. It wouldn't hurt to have them on the shelf for when you need them.


 
You couldn't be more correct. There are two other Dolmar dealers near enough to me but I always liked going to this one because he is right down the road and the first one I bought from him was bullet proof (the 6400). I do know that he takes forever to fix things, lacks the organization but usually he only has to fix something just once. I hate waiting, especially when there is about a grand invested. Uh-Oh, wife is trying to take over the computer.


----------



## tbone75

Still no word out of Ron yet?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Having a good trip with your Dad Jacob?


 
Yes sir! sorry I anwswerd late LOL


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yes sir! sorry I anwswerd late LOL


 
That's alright Jacob, I have missed a lot lately and was just curious. That's good bonding time with the ol' man for you. Crystal must be missing you by now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just checking in before I head off to bed, hope you all had a good day. Mine was very long but really productive, got to get a lot done before heading off to the Island.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just checking in before I head off to bed, hope you all had a good day. Mine was very long but really productive, got to get a lot done before heading off to the Island.


 
Bout time you checked in LOL Nite Jerry


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> That's alright Jacob, I have missed a lot lately and was just curious. That's good bonding time with the ol' man for you. Crystal must be missing you by now.


 
http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/179492.htm


----------



## tbone75

OK saws are ready,camera ready lasagne is ready for the oven got lots of pain pills.I think I am ready as can be Jacob :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

And a gallon of sweet tea!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/179492.htm


 
It will get better when you get back home.Or it should?I hope!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> And a gallon of sweet tea!


 
The vodka laced kind?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The vodka laced kind?


 
:hmm3grin2orange: No I wouldn't do that to them.But I would like to try it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: No I wouldn't do that to them.But I would like to try it LOL


 
Jacob claims to be a tea teetotaler so keep it non alcohol at least while he and his dad are there. I will tip a Baileys and vodka for you out on the island.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jacob claims to be a tea teetotaler so keep it non alcohol at least while he and his dad are there. I will tip a Baileys and vodka for you out on the island.


 
I am sure they wont be able to stay very long.Dad will want to get the job done and get home LOL


----------



## tbone75

Besides that I drink about a six pack a year if I am lucky LOL


----------



## dancan

Slackers ! Get up and get to work !


----------



## tbone75

I am up but not moving just yet?We go when the back says so LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys, about to head out the door to work. You guys have a good day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am just going out the door myself, if I get home early enough I will be packing up the rest of the gear for the trip out to the island. Will need to take a few saws with me,..what ones should I take with me to cut up 12-14" black spruce trees?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am just going out the door myself, if I get home early enough I will be packing up the rest of the gear for the trip out to the island. Will need to take a few saws with me,..what ones should I take with me to cut up 12-14" black spruce trees?


 
Mini-mac :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am just going out the door myself, if I get home early enough I will be packing up the rest of the gear for the trip out to the island. Will need to take a few saws with me,..what ones should I take with me to cut up 12-14" black spruce trees?


 
What RandyMac says!Go 6 cubes LOL


----------



## tbone75

OK Jim I went down to the creek and jumped in with the lye soap!Dam that water is cold! :hmm3grin2orange: Not moving very well today so far :msp_angry: Them dam pills better start work soon!Got company on the way LOL And more going to be here thurs. or fri.? Moms friends from Michigan stopping by on there way to fla. Mom is heading back to fla. next week too. Sure going to miss all them pies


----------



## Steve NW WI

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am just going out the door myself, if I get home early enough I will be packing up the rest of the gear for the trip out to the island. Will need to take a few saws with me,..what ones should I take with me to cut up 12-14" black spruce trees?


 
How far apart are they spaced? May be able to get a 2fer with a long enough bar!

I thought we were supposed to be fighting here? This should stir the pot a little bit:

Magnesium ain't good for nothin but starting fires. Plastic is the wave of the future!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> OK Jim I went down to the creek and jumped in with the lye soap!Dam that water is cold! :hmm3grin2orange: Not moving very well today so far :msp_angry: Them dam pills better start work soon!Got company on the way LOL And more going to be here thurs. or fri.? Moms friends from Michigan stopping by on there way to fla. Mom is heading back to fla. next week too. Sure going to miss all them pies


 
Headed your way John, Whats the place you wanted to meet up at?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Headed your way John, Whats the place you wanted to meet up at?


 
Its a old truck stop right across the street from the Duke/BP gas station the only gas station in town LOL.Its on Raiders road/old st rt 16.The new st rt 16 is 4 lane.


----------



## tbone75

The old truck stop has a big parking lot so that will be easy for you guys.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Its a old truck stop right across the street from the Duke/BP gas station the only gas station in town LOL.Its on Raiders road/old st rt 16.The new st rt 16 is 4 lane.


 
Ill Call when we get closer


----------



## tbone75

Having a bad time with my computer?Can't get it on line?So I swaped my old one back in LOL SLOW!!! But i am back on line LOL OK Jacob give me a call when you get closer i will be waiting.


----------



## Cantdog

Steve NW WI said:


> How far apart are they spaced? May be able to get a 2fer with a long enough bar!
> 
> I thought we were supposed to be fighting here? This should stir the pot a little bit:
> 
> Magnesium ain't good for nothin but starting fires. Plastic is the wave of the future!




LOLOL!!! Yeah you're right...just keep telling your self that!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys, made it home


----------



## pioneerguy600

Steve NW WI said:


> How far apart are they spaced? May be able to get a 2fer with a long enough bar!
> 
> I thought we were supposed to be fighting here? This should stir the pot a little bit:
> 
> Magnesium ain't good for nothin but starting fires. Plastic is the wave of the future!


 
Under the right circumstances I could get three trees with the 72" bar on my 090 but that seems a little heavy handed so I will likely just take out one 026, a 028 a 036 Pro, a 044, a 046 and the 038 Magnum, that should cover most anything that comes along. My Stihls are both magnesium and PA 66-GF which some refer to as plastic. I for one wouldn`t touch a plastic saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys, made it home


 
Good to know you are still with us and above sod.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Without John on here tonight we just about fell off the first page. Where all you slackers at tonignt.


----------



## tbone75

Guys we had a very nice visit!I hope you guys get a chance to meet Jacob and his family!They are some very very nice people!Jacob got to run some of my saws.I think he had some fun LOL And i enjoyed the hell out of it!Not sure I will get the pics on with this computer or not?But i will try!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just messing around with some new pict posting directions, hope this works. This is my $75. MS440.


----------



## sefh3

John's out with Jacob as we speak. I'm sure he'll be informing us of there GTG soon. How's Ron??? Anyone heard from him lately?


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just messing around with some new pict posting directions, hope this works. This is my $75. MS440.


 
Must be nice. I can find it for $400 around here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guys we had a very nice visit!I hope you guys get a chance to meet Jacob and his family!They are some very very nice people!Jacob got to run some of my saws.I think he had some fun LOL And i enjoyed the hell out of it!Not sure I will get the pics on with this computer or not?But i will try!


 
That`s great John, glad you all had a good visit. I always presumed Jacob and his dad would be very nice people.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Must be nice. I can find it for $400 around here.


 
Well I see the pict posting works better for me now, had to do some readjusting.
I don`t get them this nice for that money very often.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> John's out with Jacob as we speak. I'm sure he'll be informing us of there GTG soon. How's Ron??? Anyone heard from him lately?


 
I havn`t heard from Ron since the big windstorm hit his area, ,,,sure hope he is ok.


----------



## jimdad07

I'm still here Jerry, I have more time again now that the trip is planned out and the stars have aligned. Sounds like John and Jacob had fun, vry neat when you get to meet another member in person, especially a member who is a regular on this thread. I think it would be about the greatest thing going if we could all get together. Hope Ron is well and I hope Cliff is doing well, haven't heard from him in a couple of weeks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Might take this ole saw out to the island to show the boys what a 1957 RA can do....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


>


 
Boy you love the vintage ones, don't you?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its a fine old runner.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I'm still here Jerry, I have more time again now that the trip is planned out and the stars have aligned. Sounds like John and Jacob had fun, vry neat when you get to meet another member in person, especially a member who is a regular on this thread. I think it would be about the greatest thing going if we could all get together. Hope Ron is well and I hope Cliff is doing well, haven't heard from him in a couple of weeks.


 
That`s good Jim, I am packing for my weekend party and just posting something now and then to keep this thread up on the first page. I havn`t heard from Cliff either, hope the weather has cooled down around his area. A big GTG of this thread would be awesome indeed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Boy you love the vintage ones, don't you?


 
Especially these old RA`s, these were the first chainsaws that I got to run when I lived on my grandfathers farm. I think I was around 8-9 years old then.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Might take this ole saw out to the island to show the boys what a 1957 RA can do....LOL


 
And yet another beauty from your stable. Does he drink his own fuel? Looks like a "special" fuel container on left of the saw.


----------



## sefh3

sefh3 said:


> And yet another beauty from your stable. Does he drink his own fuel? Looks like a "special" fuel container on left of the saw.


 
The other left. Sorry should have been right not left side.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Scott.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> And yet another beauty from your stable. Does he drink his own fuel? Looks like a "special" fuel container on left of the saw.


 
LOL,...that ole beater was a freebie from Dan Can, I rebuilt er and its a wood eater now. That brown mixture was what came out of the tank when I cleaned it out, it included three different fuel lines and the metal filter spools of the time. The tank cleaned up beautifully with my super secret solvent mix, the tank is nice and shiny inside now. It now runs a special blend of fuel that brings out the best in it.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Hi Scott.


 
Hi Jim!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Got the newer computer back for the moment?Got some pics for ya!


----------



## sefh3

John must be having problems loading those pictures on his old computer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got the newer computer back for the moment?Got some pics for ya!


 
Great picts John, did Jacob get all the wood cut up?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John must be having problems loading those pictures on his old computer.


 
Slow aint the word for that old thing LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Great picts John, did Jacob get all the wood cut up?


 
No he got some of it tho.They couldn't stay very long.But it sure was a nice visit!They got there bellies full too LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jacob has some pics and a little video he will put on when he can.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No he got some of it tho.They couldn't stay very long.But it sure was a nice visit!They got there bellies full too LOL


 
Ok,..fair ball,..sounds like a good day anyway you look at it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..fair ball,..sounds like a good day anyway you look at it.


 
Yes it was a very good day.Plus i got that PIA 009 running LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

This NU17 is working really well so it might as well go along with the 922,


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes it was a very good day.Plus i got that PIA 009 running LOL


 
That the one the oiler was put into?


----------



## tbone75

Trying to get some more pics on?


----------



## jimdad07

That's good stuff John. On that note, have a good night guys. Hi Robin, I see you lurking down there. I'll be up your way soon, looking at a bunch of property in the Down East Maine region. Have a real nice one to look at in Prentiss Plantation, advertised with a trout stream through it. Going to be a great trip.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That the one the oiler was put into?


 
No this is another one I put together out of a bunch of used parts LOL Got another one gave to me me the other day.Its a points saw.The handle was broke off.I took the oiler out of that one for this one LOL Don't know if it works yet or not?But got it running!The one you sent me the oiler for is my personal limber now LOL This one I don't know what I will do with yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good nite Jim.
More nice picts John, I see Jacob got his hands on the 460.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No this is another one I put together out of a bunch of used parts LOL Got another one gave to me me the other day.Its a points saw.The handle was broke off.I took the oiler out of that one for this one LOL Don't know if it works yet or not?But got it running!The one you sent me the oiler for is my personal limber now LOL This one I don't know what I will do with yet?


 
Guess you are on a run of them 009`s. I kept one good one for up in the tree work, they have very good power for a saw that size, mine got a new P&C put on it just before I got it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good nite Jim.
> More nice picts John, I see Jacob got his hands on the 460.


 
Yes he tryed out a few LOL That 046 is one hell of a runner!Thats one Stihl i won't let go of LOL He liked the old 60S Echo too.I think I got him hunting for one LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess you are on a run of them 009`s. I kept one good one for up in the tree work, they have very good power for a saw that size, mine got a new P&C put on it just before I got it.


 
Not bad little saws.I also got another one on the way? LOL Got the 021 I traded for today.Runs very nice.But it won't stay long LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes he tryed out a few LOL That 046 is one hell of a runner!Thats one Stihl i won't let go of LOL He liked the old 60S Echo too.I think I got him hunting for one LOL


 
Has it been ported yet? They are one heck of a saw once ported properly, you would think it was an 066.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Has it been ported yet? They are one heck of a saw once ported properly, you would think it was an 066.


 
No just a muffle mod is all


----------



## tbone75

One of these days maby?I aint ready to do it just yet LOL I wouldn't want to mess this one up LOL It runs very good now LOL But it would be nice!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No just a muffle mod is all


 
I have a well ported one that I use occasionally for bigger trees, especially felling trees. I cuts them off the stump so fast they hardly tip 6" from vertical before the saw is out of the cut.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> One of these days maby?I aint ready to do it just yet LOL I wouldn't want to mess this one up LOL It runs very good now LOL But it would be nice!


 
Wait til you get your 064 back!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wait til you get your 064 back!


 
I know! That thing will be a animal!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

This winter I will try some porting on a cheap poulan LOL


----------



## tbone75

May send the 046 out to be done right LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sure wish Ron would check in.And Cliff too.Ron has some flooding up there I bet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May send the 046 out to be done right LOL


 
It would really wake up with the right port job, intake modified and the muffler worked over.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know! That thing will be a animal!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Well I sure hope it runs better than before I get to work it over...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure wish Ron would check in.And Cliff too.Ron has some flooding up there I bet?


 
Sure miss them both.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It would really wake up with the right port job, intake modified and the muffler worked over.


 
The muffler is done better on the 046 than the husky.I used a 3/4 thin wall pipe for it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I sure hope it runs better than before I get to work it over...LOL


 
I would bet the farm on that!  I just thought of something!I didn't clean it up before I packed it up!Dam Jerry I am sorry for that!Didn't want you to have to clean it too!No I owe you!:msp_unsure:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it up, I will be away for the next 4-5 days so its up to you all to keep this thread up and running...LOL
You all stay safe.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would bet the farm on that!  I just thought of something!I didn't clean it up before I packed it up!Dam Jerry I am sorry for that!Didn't want you to have to clean it too!No I owe you!:msp_unsure:


 
No problem. I really prefer to clean them myself.


----------



## tbone75

I should have took a pic of that truck the guys were in.Dam nice truck!When he said what he gave for it my jaw hit the ground!He stole that baby!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No problem. I really prefer to clean them myself.


 
I hope you aint pulling me leg LOL I feel bad cause I didn't clean it better.That and I hope you got enough good parts in that box?I sent both P&Cs so that I leave up to you what you like best?Hope you can use all the left overs too?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up, I will be away for the next 4-5 days so its up to you all to keep this thread up and running...LOL
> You all stay safe.


 
Nite Jerry I know you will have a great time!


----------



## dancan

Wow , what a bunch of Slackers ! 

Nobody up yet ?
Nice pics John BTW , glad to see that some members got to meet and have a mini GTG !
Jerry , that NU17 looks familiar , you bringing that top handle to the island for the climbing work ?


----------



## RandyMac

Been up, where you been?


----------



## dancan

I was up earlier but I didn't want to wake anyone LOL .
I've driven an hour and have already put in an hours work .
Sure are a bunch of Slackers out there .


----------



## Cantdog

HuH???? WaZZZup???? 
I'm slack...................because I can be....

Looks like Jery will have excellent weather for his weekend shindig and some wild looking old saws to go along!!

I worked on my boat last night untill dark and got the upgrades and repairs done and drove the 40 mi home. Will be putting in back in the water this afternoon and run out to the camp to bail out the skiff and make sure that Irene didn't blow out any windows etc. Busy weekend coming up.....gotta put 5-6 cord of harwood on the ground Sat morning then off to the wifes sisters for a big block party with kegs of homemade beer, live band etc. Sunday it's off to the island until Tues morning to chill. Be good to get back to work next Tues and relax!!!


----------



## RandyMac

in about an hour I'll be packing up to go home, been a long night.

This will be day three of a fairweather gale, we had sustained winds in the 30s, gusts in the mid 40s.
It is quite now, the breeze will pick-up after sunrise, the howling starts around 11am, by early afternoon it is a thundering roar, which lasts well after dark. It gets old fast. I'm hoping it peaked yesterday, it should taper off over the next couple days, the fog will be a welcome sight. 

I got a line on a shed "full of old saws", they are on the hill above Trinidad, with any luck we will head down on Sunday. If not, there is always next week.


----------



## sefh3

morning all,
Looks like it's going to be a hot one around here today. 91 and high humidity. 

John,
looks like you had alot of fun yesterday. It would be cool to have a GTG with a few of us on here. Looks like the crowd here is only a dozen people or so.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> morning all,
> Looks like it's going to be a hot one around here today. 91 and high humidity.
> 
> John,
> looks like you had alot of fun yesterday. It would be cool to have a GTG with a few of us on here. Looks like the crowd here is only a dozen people or so.


 
That would be awesome!


----------



## tbone75

Jacob must not of found a hot spot yet?He will some where along the way.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll Sorry havent found a "hot spot" yet. Stopped last night around 1145. 
I sure did love that Echo 60s Im on the hunt for one now :msp_wub: I sure did have alot of fun with John, His wife was a good cook as well! I wish I could have widdled up the rest of his woodpile but then I knew he wouldnt have any more fun for the rest of the year   
WE'll be stopping at a hotel tonight and ill get the video and pics up you guys will love the video  
Ill get a picture of our truck for you guys too LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jacob my wife was giving me hell and you guys too after you left!You guys didn't say good bye to her LOL I told her it was all my fault we should have walked back up through the basement LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Jacob my wife was giving me hell and you guys too after you left!You guys didn't say good bye to her LOL I told her it was all my fault we should have walked back up through the basement LOL


 
Yea I thoguht about that as well, And planned on telling you that we are sorry on AS LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Back on the grid !! :msp_thumbup:
supper and HOW ?? many pages to catch up ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Back on the grid !! :msp_thumbup:
> supper and HOW ?? many pages to catch up ??


 
RONNN! We were all worried sick about you! LOL 
Well John and I met up.. Ill be posting videos and pictures soon. 
And Jerry is out to his island lol... and not sure what else.. lol


----------



## dancan

Glad to see you're back online !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Here's a picture of our truck  lol 


And here is the thread to our GTG 
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/179632.htm


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> RONNN! We were all worried sick about you! LOL
> Well John and I met up.. Ill be posting videos and pictures soon.
> And Jerry is out to his island lol... and not sure what else.. lol


 
Good job Jakob !! saw your other thread  
you make John look like he should eat more of his wife's cooking !


----------



## jimdad07

That's a nice rig Jacob, looks like it has a nice big sleeper on it. How long are you guys on the road for?

Hi Ron, glad you made it through the storm all right.

As for me:


*I WANT MY @#$%^&* 9010 BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SICK OF WAITING, ABOUT TO LOSE IT VERY QUICKLY. YOU MAY NOT BE ABLE TO SEE ME BUT I AM TWITCHING JUST A LITTLE BIT RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> good job jakob !! Saw your other thread
> you make john look like he should eat more of his wife's cooking !


 
he knows my name lol


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> That's a nice rig Jacob, looks like it has a nice big sleeper on it. How long are you guys on the road for?
> 
> Hi Ron, glad you made it through the storm all right.
> 
> As for me:
> 
> 
> *I WANT MY @#$%^&* 9010 BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SICK OF WAITING, ABOUT TO LOSE IT VERY QUICKLY. YOU MAY NOT BE ABLE TO SEE ME BUT I AM TWITCHING JUST A LITTLE BIT RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
awhile lol 
A year at least though.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Were up in Philly PA Now. The storm was pretty bad here looks like. There was lots of corn blow over by wind/water


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> awhile lol
> A year at least though.


 
That is a long time to be on the road. You have to do what you have to to make living these days, times are not easy at all.


----------



## jimdad07

For once in a couple of months I'm not slacking and there's no one around to see it:msp_sad:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> For once in a couple of months I'm not slacking and there's no one around to see it:msp_sad:


 
Soooorrry On and off LOL 
TO much to catch up on 
Any new saws?


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Soooorrry On and off LOL
> TO much to catch up on
> Any new saws?


 
Someone gave me a little top handle Rigid saw, pretty sure it's a Poulan. Only has a 10" bar on it, runs, neat little saw.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> For once in a couple of months I'm not slacking and there's no one around to see it:msp_sad:


 
What am I ??


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Were up in Philly PA Now. The storm was pretty bad here looks like. There was lots of corn blow over by wind/water


 
Take lots of pics ! 
Make the best of being on the road , you'll get to see things people pay money to see , people's triumphs and most likely some tragedies .
You might even get lucky and capture an award winner ! 
I nominate this one .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Someone gave me a little top handle Rigid saw, pretty sure it's a Poulan. Only has a 10" bar on it, runs, neat little saw.


 
I havent got any leads on saws as of yet. 
I might be meating up with Jay (SawGarage) he's my buddy  
Thinking of buying some projects off of him


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Take lots of pics !
> Make the best of being on the road , you'll get to see things people pay money to see , people's triumphs and most likely some tragedies .
> You might even get lucky and capture an award winner !
> I nominate this one .


 

Thanks Dan  i wonder where John is??


----------



## dancan

Ron , how did you fair from Irene ?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> What am I ??


 
You are the MAN!


----------



## jimdad07

I might go out to the shop for a little bit tonight.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , how did you fair from Irene ?


 
Made out fine Dan..
one little 8in maple did me in 
not much rain,only 35 mph winds.
trees not used to being blown in a diff direction so some fell on power lines.
i'm last one on the line so last to get fixed.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> You are the MAN!


 
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I havent got any leads on saws as of yet.
> I might be meating up with Jay (SawGarage) he's my buddy
> Thinking of buying some projects off of him


 
Jays only a couple hours south of me 
the flake ! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Take lots of pics !
> Make the best of being on the road , you'll get to see things people pay money to see , people's triumphs and most likely some tragedies .
> You might even get lucky and capture an award winner !
> I nominate this one .


 
I second the nomination !!
whatever it is for


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I second the nomination !!
> whatever it is for


 
Slacker of the month ?


----------



## dancan

John , Get your wife an AS account so I can send her some rep , supper looks good :msp_w00t: I love lasagne !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Johns computer must be giving him more trouble? 
Hope he's surviving with out AS


----------



## Cantdog

Great Pics Jacob!! Real good one of John..HAHA!!! It's good to meet other AS members...PB and I get together a number of times a yr...which is kinda funny as we are both Jonsereds fans, met on here and live only an hr apart!! 

Ron glad you're back on line..everyone was real worried about you...I told them you lived well off the road and the power lines ran through a hardwood forest you was probably just unplugged by a blowdown!!! I would have thought you got more wind than that...here on the coast we got 50-60 mph gusts not a biggie. Got the boat back in the water today and me and the wife went out to the island to check on the camp....the outhaul was way messed up..not much water in the skiff but the storm surge must have been pretty intense as it hauled old spruce blowdowns right out of the woods and strued them around the harbor.......I'll tell you what...when the park closes and nobody is watching, I'll turn them into non dangerous floating bits in a New York minute. The mint plant we put in this summer and all the wild roses along the bank were burnt to a crisp from salt..and all the grass on the lawn was flat and pointed towards the beach!! Camp was fine..windows still in it..but there was seaweed driven way up under the building. Not the worst I've seen but pretty good for a glancing blow. We were lucky.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Great Pics Jacob!! Real good one of John..HAHA!!! It's good to meet other AS members...PB and I get together a number of times a yr...which is kinda funny as we are both Jonsereds fans, met on here and live only an hr apart!!
> 
> Ron glad you're back on line..everyone was real worried about you...I told them you lived well off the road and the power lines ran through a hardwood forest you was probably just unplugged by a blowdown!!! I would have thought you got more wind than that...here on the coast we got 50-60 mph gusts not a biggie. Got the boat back in the water today and me and the wife went out to the island to check on the camp....the outhaul was way messed up..not much water in the skiff but the storm surge must have been pretty intense as it hauled old spruce blowdowns right out of the woods and strued them around the harbor.......I'll tell you what...when the park closes and nobody is watching, I'll turn them into non dangerous floating bits in a New York minute. The mint plant we put in this summer and all the wild roses along the bank were burnt to a crisp from salt..and all the grass on the lawn was flat and pointed towards the beach!! Camp was fine..windows still in it..but there was seaweed driven way up under the building. Not the worst I've seen but pretty good for a glancing blow. We were lucky.


 
Tnx Robin,glad you made out ok 
man do i have some generator questions for you !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Tnx Robin,glad you made out ok
> man do i have some generator questions for you !!




Well I'm no expert but have been around them and depended on them for a large part of my life. First 12 yrs of my life living on the island we had two different generator systems...a 32Volt DC system and a seperate 110 volt system. The 32v had an ancient crank start Delco generator with 16 2v glass batteries and the 110v was a state of the art ( for 1957) Kohler with demand start.....turn on a light in the house and it start itself...well at least for the first 3-4 yrs LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

I don't know when you got that pic?But its a good one :hmm3grin2orange: Very happy to see you back Ron!


----------



## tbone75

Having computer problems big time!The old one bit the dust?Turned it on and nothing?Blank screen?So I took the modem out of the old on and put in the newer one LOL Back on line


----------



## jimdad07

That is a nice pic John, always nice to have a face with the name. Looks like Mary is looking to get on the puter, catch you guys later.


----------



## tbone75

Dam I show up and everyone goes to bed LOL I even took a shower! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey John! Seems not to many people seen my thread! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , Get your wife an AS account so I can send her some rep , supper looks good :msp_w00t: I love lasagne !


 
The wife said it wasen't that good?Said it didn't have enough sauce?It was OK with me LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> The wife said it wasen't that good?Said it didn't have enough sauce?It was OK with me LOL


 
Tell her she's Crazy!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey John! Seems not to many people seen my thread! LOL


 
They will soon I bet LOL How you guys doing tonight?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Dam I show up and everyone goes to bed LOL I even took a shower! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
As long as you showered. Mary didn't take forever on the puter tonight.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Tell her she's Crazy!! LOL


 
I will do just that!Tomorrow shes sleeping now LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> They will soon I bet LOL How you guys doing tonight?


 
Good gonna have to unload that whole semi trailer with 2 helpers tomorrow  Then we have to go to... New york, NH, MA, and VE to pick up some small shipments there going to ST. Louis and somehwere in Arkansas LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Randy. Good to see you. I wish Cliff and Jerry were here to see that everyone is kicking around tonight.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> As long as you showered. Mary didn't take forever on the puter tonight.


 
You get them saws took apart for Mary?Sure hope she can get something out of them?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Good gonna have to unload that whole semi trailer with 2 helpers tomorrow  Then we have to go to... New york, NH, MA, and VE to pick up some small shipments there going to ST. Louis and somehwere in Arkansas LOL


 
Dam! Thats a lot of moving LOL


----------



## Mastermind

Hello fellers. Glad to see you didn't slit your wrists Jakob. (correct spelling?) 

I didn't think you would, just fooling with you my friend.

Glad to see everyone made it through the storm. I've been working more than I enjoy but that's life, right?


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Good gonna have to unload that whole semi trailer with 2 helpers tomorrow  Then we have to go to... New york, NH, MA, and VE to pick up some small shipments there going to ST. Louis and somehwere in Arkansas LOL


 
Are you guys moving military? I live right near Ft. Drum.


----------



## jimdad07

Mastermind said:


> Hello fellers. Glad to see you didn't slit your wrists Jakob. (correct spelling?)
> 
> I didn't think you would, just fooling with you my friend.
> 
> Glad to see everyone made it through the storm. I've been working more than I enjoy but that's life, right?


 
You got it, seems that work is turning into our favorite pastime up here. All that really matters is that we are above the dirt and are feeding our families. Everything else is just gravy.


----------



## tbone75

Picked something different today.Got a 60 HP Gale outboard motor!Don't know what I will do with it yet?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Picked something different today.Got a 60 HP Gale outboard motor!Don't know what I will do with it yet?


 
That's a pretty good sized motor. You ought to take up fishing if you don't already, be good therapy for the mind and the body.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Are you guys moving military? I live right near Ft. Drum.


 Nope not as far as I know Im thinking were picking it up from warehouse, Ill keep you in mind when I go through NY LOL 

Hey Randy 
Nooope Im not emo  
LOL 

well time to hit the hay, getting up with the sun.


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Randy. Good to see you. I wish Cliff and Jerry were here to see that everyone is kicking around tonight.



Hello Jim!!!!



jimdad07 said:


> You got it, seems that work is turning into our favorite pastime up here. All that really matters is that we are above the dirt and are feeding our families. Everything else is just gravy.



I like gravy. 



tbone75 said:


> Picked something different today.Got a 60 HP Gale outboard motor!Don't know what I will do with it yet?



Now ya gotta get a boat!


----------



## jimdad07

I think Randy's right John, you have to get a boat, maybe one like this:


----------



## tbone75

LOL yes need a boat to go with it!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That's a pretty good sized motor. You ought to take up fishing if you don't already, be good therapy for the mind and the body.


 
I love fishing!!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I think Randy's right John, you have to get a boat, maybe one like this:


 
:msp_sad: Can't get it.Only got dial up.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> :msp_sad: Can't get it.Only got dial up.


 
That sucks. It's from the Red Green Show, a very funny Canadian skit show that ran from 1991 to 2006, funny stuff.


----------



## tbone75

I think I will sell or trade that motor for something? LOL Soon as I find out what its worth?


----------



## jimdad07

Good night guys.


----------



## Mastermind

I'm looking around for a crank for a 3120. Not easy to find a good used one.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I'm looking around for a crank for a 3120. Not easy to find a good used one.


 
Someone on here may have?Not me sorry.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Good gonna have to unload that whole semi trailer with 2 helpers tomorrow  Then we have to go to... New york, NH, MA, and VE to pick up some small shipments there going to ST. Louis and somehwere in Arkansas LOL


 
Hey Jakob,, i live in NH,,how ya gettin thru here ?
got a town name ?
be nice if you guys stopped by


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> That sucks. It's from the Red Green Show, a very funny Canadian skit show that ran from 1991 to 2006, funny stuff.


 
Oh yeh, Red Green was the best 
Canada eh ?? i thot more like Maine !


----------



## roncoinc

Now to deal with the aftermath of the storm 
Found the Generac gen set may have a blown head gasket..used a quart of oil to a tank of gas.that may have something to do with the governor not working propery also,Robin ?
so took that one offline and put on the Coleman that looks like the excact same thing,diff color..
had to run it part choke,i have had the carb off and cleaned in the USC but the main jet is all plastic stuff in there and cant get it out to clean properly..result was governor again not working properly,would pick up under load and settle in at a diff rpm each time..
both are 5000 watt sets but at 120volts are only 20 amps..so with everything running off extension cords it made life interesting.. need to get them running right so i can backfeed the 40 amp 240 volt side.
and i had thot i had them both all set to go,until under load 
So i need to tear into the carb with the plastic main jet and see if i can get parts in case i break it and replace ( i think ) head gasket on the other and and check out the governors and adjust the static settings..
Robin,are these air vane governors ? 10hp briggs.
thinking off the top of my head this morning,very foggy head at that 
the OL's son used my little 1800 watt gen to run a fridge and sump pump,NOT both at same time and that little thing ran sweet..governor adjusts rpm very quickly with no drop in voltage ( or cycles Robin ) 
If i was still working at the shop i could have all the info i needed and parts at cost 
Also thinking if i was using the 240 side maybe the governor reactions would be better ???


----------



## roncoinc

Did manage to get some wood in during the outage 
these piles dumped here are at least three times as deep as what you can see wide.. pile to the left i think i overloaded and got two cord on the old truck.







got four loads over friends house like these.

should brot some bigger saws yestday,the old dolmar 6000i had the bar buried in this piece  forgot again and left the safety chain on it tho


----------



## tbone75

Nice piles of wood you got Ron!Can't help you on the generators?Know nothing about them?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Now to deal with the aftermath of the storm
> Found the Generac gen set may have a blown head gasket..used a quart of oil to a tank of gas.that may have something to do with the governor not working propery also,Robin ?
> so took that one offline and put on the Coleman that looks like the excact same thing,diff color..
> had to run it part choke,i have had the carb off and cleaned in the USC but the main jet is all plastic stuff in there and cant get it out to clean properly..result was governor again not working properly,would pick up under load and settle in at a diff rpm each time..
> both are 5000 watt sets but at 120volts are only 20 amps..so with everything running off extension cords it made life interesting.. need to get them running right so i can backfeed the 40 amp 240 volt side.
> and i had thot i had them both all set to go,until under load
> So i need to tear into the carb with the plastic main jet and see if i can get parts in case i break it and replace ( i think ) head gasket on the other and and check out the governors and adjust the static settings..
> Robin,are these air vane governors ? 10hp briggs.
> thinking off the top of my head this morning,very foggy head at that
> the OL's son used my little 1800 watt gen to run a fridge and sump pump,NOT both at same time and that little thing ran sweet..governor adjusts rpm very quickly with no drop in voltage ( or cycles Robin )
> If i was still working at the shop i could have all the info i needed and parts at cost
> Also thinking if i was using the 240 side maybe the governor reactions would be better ???


 
A qt to the tankful is an awful lot..... If it's a BS then I would say either real bad valve guides or perhaps a stuck ring. As far as the gov goes unless you were seriously over spinning the motor, shouldn't have a lot to do with oil comsumption I wouldn't think. No those are not air vane they are internal flyball type governors. I know what you mean about having to run with partial choke...I have a little Colman 1800 with a BS that is the same way...it lives out at camp..was never stable enough for lights...would make you dizzy running a light bulb..I'v had the carb apart 2-3 times can't find any blockage or problems but it needs to be on a at least the first click on choke even to run. I have never had any luck with any gensets that ran a briggs they alway seem to be searching..up and down up and down Never got into one as far as the gov as it is located in the cases, as you would have to disassemble the entire motor.......hate to say (admit) it but the Japs have a big leg up on BS in the smaller generator world...... they run stable rpm and are fuel stingy.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> A qt to the tankful is an awful lot..... If it's a BS then I would say either real bad valve guides or perhaps a stuck ring. As far as the gov goes unless you were seriously over spinning the motor, shouldn't have a lot to do with oil comsumption I wouldn't think. No those are not air vane they are internal flyball type governors. I know what you mean about having to run with partial choke...I have a little Colman 1800 with a BS that is the same way...it lives out at camp..was never stable enough for lights...would make you dizzy running a light bulb..I'v had the carb apart 2-3 times can't find any blockage or problems but it needs to be on a at least the first click on choke even to run. I have never had any luck with any gensets that ran a briggs they alway seem to be searching..up and down up and down Never got into one as far as the gov as it is located in the cases, as you would have to disassemble the entire motor.......hate to say (admit) it but the Japs have a big leg up on BS in the smaller generator world...... they run stable rpm and are fuel stingy.


 
Yup,head was in a fog 
the engines are tecumseh..
I know the surging part is in the carb,almost always in the hi speed circuit.you HAVE to take the main jet out to clean it properly  
found the info on the governer,yup,centrifical.
why is it easier to work on someone else's stuff than your own ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,head was in a fog
> the engines are tecumseh..
> I know the surging part is in the carb,almost always in the hi speed circuit.you HAVE to take the main jet out to clean it properly
> found the info on the governer,yup,centrifical.
> why is it easier to work on someone else's stuff than your own ?


 
Not sure why that is Ron.But it ALWAYS is  Working on your favorite saws today Ron!Stihls LOL Got the 029,012 & 009 all going great!The 009 even oils! Next???


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not sure why that is Ron.But it ALWAYS is  Working on your favorite saws today Ron!Stihls LOL Got the 029,012 & 009 all going great!The 009 even oils! Next???


 
A POX on you John !! 
i say a POX on you !!

cant believe it,,stopped in SIX more stores this week trying to find nylon reinforced tape and NOTHING !!
the "box" is ready to go except for making it USPS proof .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A POX on you John !!
> i say a POX on you !!
> 
> cant believe it,,stopped in SIX more stores this week trying to find nylon reinforced tape and NOTHING !!
> the "box" is ready to go except for making it USPS proof .


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Just knew that would rile you up a little LOL Duct tape? used that a few times LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron...Where the hell were you when I was having computer problems? Try to say you didn't have any power or it was storming,flooding or some likely excuse :hmm3grin2orange: So far its working?Took the modem out of the old and put it the new.Never did anything like that before?But its not on fire or anything!Yet? LOL


----------



## dancan

I was going to crash Jerry's party but I got an email this week that the family is having a surprise 70th bday party for my old man , I guess I got to show up since my grandmother will be there !
Three hours up , merry making for the day , swelled head , eat a handfull of tylonol and three hours back the next day so I can cut a house lot to be ready for Tuesday am . 
The best part about crashing Jerry's party would have been , wait for a low tide , walk across a tidal area (might get a little wet) get to the island to have he tide come up and then be stuck on the island till the next low tide or wait for a boat  , no alcohol involved ....... really .


----------



## dancan

And I have to go by this on my way to the party !

Wharf Rat Rally > Home

Unbelievable what it does to a small town in one weekend !


----------



## jimdad07

Your dose of Red Green wisdom.


----------



## jimdad07

We call that "Boat Show Weekend" down here. That stuff is neat, hate the crowds.


----------



## tbone75

Crashing the party would have been fun!But you have some more important things to do it seems.You have fun!


----------



## jimdad07

Stan called me tonight and said the 9010 will be done this weekend. The parts came in today he said and he is about done putting it back together. Hope to not have this happen again. He told me that the impulse line was also pinched off somewhat. He said it was cut too short. He put a new one on it and made it a little longer. We'll see what happens.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Stan called me tonight and said the 9010 will be done this weekend. The parts came in today he said and he is about done putting it back together. Hope to not have this happen again. He told me that the impulse line was also pinched off somewhat. He said it was cut too short. He put a new one on it and made it a little longer. We'll see what happens.


 
Thats some very good news!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> A POX on you John !!
> i say a POX on you !!
> 
> cant believe it,,stopped in SIX more stores this week trying to find nylon reinforced tape and NOTHING !!
> the "box" is ready to go except for making it USPS proof .


 


WTH is with that...I thought it was just my usual building supply that was numbing out but I can't find it either!! I always have a few rolls in the shop for bundling batches of custom mouldings for transport.....you're not going to like this one bit Ron but it can still be had at the post office!! But it's not cheap and only in small rolls!!!! I think there's more here than meets eye here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I was going to crash Jerry's party but I got an email this week that the family is having a surprise 70th bday party for my old man , I guess I got to show up since my grandmother will be there !
> Three hours up , merry making for the day , swelled head , eat a handfull of tylonol and three hours back the next day so I can cut a house lot to be ready for Tuesday am .
> The best part about crashing Jerry's party would have been , wait for a low tide , walk across a tidal area (might get a little wet) get to the island to have he tide come up and then be stuck on the island till the next low tide or wait for a boat  , no alcohol involved ....... really .



Really???????


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> And I have to go by this on my way to the party !
> 
> Wharf Rat Rally > Home
> 
> Unbelievable what it does to a small town in one weekend !



That sounds like a blast Dan..is that in Digby?????


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Stan called me tonight and said the 9010 will be done this weekend. The parts came in today he said and he is about done putting it back together. Hope to not have this happen again. He told me that the impulse line was also pinched off somewhat. He said it was cut too short. He put a new one on it and made it a little longer. We'll see what happens.



Glad there is progress Jim...nothing ps me off like buying something new and expensive only to find "it's a work in progress"!!!!! Who wants to spend the bucks for a brand new saw and just end up with a rebuilt one!!!!Good luck this time hope she runs the way you want.....


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Glad there is progress Jim...nothing ps me off like buying something new and expensive only to find "it's a work in progress"!!!!! Who wants to spend the bucks for a brand new saw and just end up with a rebuilt one!!!!Good luck this time hope she runs the way you want.....


 
I hope so too Robin. Stan is slow but he's good. It's going right on the mill as soon as it gets home so I can finish that project and get the stack of logs I have building up milled and drying.


----------



## jimdad07

Sure is quiet in here....wish Cliff was still checking in once in awhile. Hope cooler weather brings him back to us.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Stan called me tonight and said the 9010 will be done this weekend. The parts came in today he said and he is about done putting it back together. Hope to not have this happen again. He told me that the impulse line was also pinched off somewhat. He said it was cut too short. He put a new one on it and made it a little longer. We'll see what happens.


 
Glad to see they found the problem and fix it. It's like new again.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> That sounds like a blast Dan..is that in Digby?????


 
Yes it is , I think the population quadruples or more during the event and good luck finding a place to stay .


----------



## dancan

My weekend coffee mug .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> My weekend coffee mug .


 


dancan said:


> Yes it is , I think the population quadruples or more during the event and good luck finding a place to stay .


 
I like that "coffee" mug!!!! AND I really like Keith's.. 

I'll have to check out that run....wouldn't be quite as far of a trip for me if I came across on the ferry from St John. might have stop by on the weekend and have a "coffee" with you too!!! It might be yr after next as I plan to try and catch Jerry's party next yr.....


----------



## dancan

That sounds like a good plan and we're about 2.5 hours from Digby .
Capt. Jerry does run the "Ferry Service" to the island but since there are no roads there we'll leave the bike at the wharf .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> That sounds like a good plan and we're about 2.5 hours from Digby .
> Capt. Jerry does run the "Ferry Service" to the island but since there are no roads there we'll leave the bike at the wharf .




Oh yeah..so you are up around the Halifax/Dartmouth area too?? What have you got for a bike???


----------



## dancan

I'll supply a "Coffee" mug and a "Coffee" to anyone that wants one ..... as long as you come pick it up , NO SHIPPING !


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah..so you are up around the Halifax/Dartmouth area too?? What have you got for a bike???


 
I'm less than 10 minutes from Jerry's .
I meant yours if you that's how you were coming up , mine is a shaky old 1990 F250  .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'm less than 10 minutes from Jerry's .
> I meant yours if you that's how you were coming up , mine is a shaky old 1990 F250  .


 
AHH I gotcha.....I have an diesel F450 14' rack body dump that, altough it only has 70,000 miles on it is rusted beyond redemption...drives just like new...I plan on melding that with a 94 450 that a zillion miles but is rust free!! But when I come up it won't be in that!!!! Good enough I'm sure we'll catch up!! Gotta go and put 20-25 ash and maples on the ground this morning......been putting it off but it's gotta happen today!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron...Where the hell were you when I was having computer problems? Try to say you didn't have any power or it was storming,flooding or some likely excuse :hmm3grin2orange: So far its working?Took the modem out of the old and put it the new.Never did anything like that before?But its not on fire or anything!Yet? LOL


 
John,check the power supply,see if the fan is spinning ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,check the power supply,see if the fan is spinning ?


 
Yep its spinning.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Yep its spinning.


 
Do you have it plugged in


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Do you have it plugged in


 
I think it is? :msp_w00t: Must be talking to you smart arse  Get that truck unloaded and reloaded yet?


----------



## tbone75

Got a silly question for you Stihl nuts out there.The bar on this 009 measures 13" is this what Stihl calls a 14" bar?I need to order a chain for it.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Got a silly question for you Stihl nuts out there.The bar on this 009 measures 13" is this what Stihl calls a 14" bar?I need to order a chain for it.


 
Is it a Stihl bar? If so, right by the mounting bolts should give you the Stihl # and the drive links after it or below it depending on how old it is. I'm betting it's 1/4" chain also. Do you have a chain on it now? If so, count the drive links.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Is it a Stihl bar? If so, right by the mounting bolts should give you the Stihl # and the drive links after it or below it depending on how old it is. I'm betting it's 1/4" chain also. Do you have a chain on it now? If so, count the drive links.


 
No chain on it.Its a stihl bar.I will look it over closer!LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I think it is? :msp_w00t: Must be talking to you smart arse  Get that truck unloaded and reloaded yet?


 Yea got it done yesterday  
hired 2 black guys to help us... one of the guys was pretty good but the other one was about as worthless as a "wood shark" lol


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> No chain on it.Its a stihl bar.I will look it over closer!LOL


 
Is it a roller nose or hard tip?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Is it a roller nose or hard tip?


 
Roller nose


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yea got it done yesterday
> hired 2 black guys to help us... one of the guys was pretty good but the other one was about as worthless as a "wood shark" lol


 
There ya go talking smack about my Poulans LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hello boys. Just got in from brush hogging for hunting season. Came in to get cleaned up, say hi to you guys and head to my boy's birthday party. See you guys later.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Hello boys. Just got in from brush hogging for hunting season. Came in to get cleaned up, say hi to you guys and head to my boy's birthday party. See you guys later.


 
Tell your boy HAPPY BIRTHDAY from all of us on here.


----------



## sefh3

Well I spent the morning working on another Stihl. MS250 today. I'm liking these saws for some reason. Just need to find an air filter cover it and it will be on the runner shelf. Time for football now. I love college football. GO BLUE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Done some trading today and ended up with a 028 super!The guy didn't want to put any money into it.Recoil doesen't work?Needs a piston carb rebuilt.And?Plus working on the weedwhacker pile!I must be working on them to cheap LOL They keep bringing more!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello boys. Just got in from brush hogging for hunting season. Came in to get cleaned up, say hi to you guys and head to my boy's birthday party. See you guys later.


 
Tell him happy birthday for us!


----------



## tbone75

SLACKERS.....5 hours and nothing! Must be a busy day?


----------



## tbone75

Ron did you have a chance to look for that carb?


----------



## roncoinc

John,need more info on the broken puter..
if ps fan is working check the voltages from one of the connectors..
black is ground,red 5vdc,yellow 12vdc.
what lites come on ? nothing on screen ? try another screen ??

Oh my,i dont feel good 
tonite got influenced into beer and yagi 
nope,dont like it..
now i remember why.
John,ya aint missin nuttin..
i guess it's time to go horizontal and hope today's indescrection dont cost to much tomorrow


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,need more info on the broken puter..
> if ps fan is working check the voltages from one of the connectors..
> black is ground,red 5vdc,yellow 12vdc.
> what lites come on ? nothing on screen ? try another screen ??
> 
> Oh my,i dont feel good
> tonite got influenced into beer and yagi
> nope,dont like it..
> now i remember why.
> John,ya aint missin nuttin..
> i guess it's time to go horizontal and hope today's indescrection dont cost to much tomorrow


 
:hmm3grin2orange: You take it easy Ron LOL The old puter aint worth messing with.I got the new one working so no problem LOL


----------



## jimdad07

No posts in an hour? I guess I can start doing my part again. Thanks for the birthday wishes for the boy, we will be on the road when he turns four on our way up to Maine, so we had his party today. Mary and I will have a cake for him on the road. Lucky kid get to blow out candles twice this year.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello........


----------



## tbone75

Hi Jim how you doing?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Hi Jim how you doing?


 
I'm doing great. Sorry I missed you, got watching TV with the wife. How's your back doing?


----------



## roncoinc

Funny,this mornin i dont seem to have any git up and go 
John,yes CARB !! 
been busy.
Fri the brake backing plate on my dump truck broke loose from the axle housing,looks like lug nuts came off .
had the truck over three years and i never touched them ?
had to deliver the load i had on it then home then to friends garage.
got the old one off finally,not that easy with a truck that old and rusty.
of course a brake line broke and the bleeder valve also.
yestday went to junk yard and got another backing plate,got most of the brake stuff on it now.
This morning have to find a wheel cyl and try to get it back together.
I had made a promise to a local church to help with a firewood delivery this afternoon.
members are donating wood to a terminal cancer patient and i was going to use my dump.
they were going to load it and i deliver it.
now i feel bad i cant do it. 
All the time between cutting and the truck been trying to get everything back together from the storm.
still dont have all the laundry or dishes done or trash taken care of etc..
Will look for a carb first thing this morn John,as soon as i can move


----------



## tbone75

Dang Ron you just aint having no luck at all LOL Well all bad I guess?


----------



## sefh3

Good morning slackers!!!!

Ron sorry about the bad luck on the truck. Are you still looking for a muffler for a Homelite? Check out this thread http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/179747.htm Does your Homelite look like his Homelite?

John,
Did you get hit with some nasty storms last night? We had some wicked lighting all night long. They even cancelled the Michigan football game due to bad weather. That's the first time in a long time that I have seen them cancel a game.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Good morning slackers!!!!
> 
> Ron sorry about the bad luck on the truck. Are you still looking for a muffler for a Homelite? Check out this thread http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/179747.htm Does your Homelite look like his Homelite?
> 
> John,
> Did you get hit with some nasty storms last night? We had some wicked lighting all night long. They even cancelled the Michigan football game due to bad weather. That's the first time in a long time that I have seen them cancel a game.


 
All I got was a little rain so far?Looks like it all went a little north of me.May get bad today and tonight?


----------



## tbone75

Picked up 2 more saws today.A 150 homie with what looks like the original bar?And a Stihl 031Av in good shape.Got these for fixing 2 other saws!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Picked up 2 more saws today.A 150 homie with what looks like the original bar?And a Stihl 031Av in good shape.Got these for fixing 2 other saws!


 
Ohhh its an 031 I was off by a couple cc's LOL 
They look pretty good John. 
Of course I know how much you hate Creamsicles so send it to me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ohhh its an 031 I was off by a couple cc's LOL
> They look pretty good John.
> Of course I know how much you hate Creamsicles so send it to me :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Naw don't think so just yet? LOL This is my second one.Sold the other a while back.Got to see if it will run them may trade it?


----------



## sefh3

Here is this mornings projects. The 050 has an 076 coil and flywheel. The 051 has original electric ignition. I have been working on both of these for a few weeks. Trying to work the bugs out of them. Both run great. Looking for a bigger bar for both. A 20" doesn't do these saws justice. I need a 30" at least.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Good morning slackers!!!!
> 
> Ron sorry about the bad luck on the truck. Are you still looking for a muffler for a Homelite? Check out this thread http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/179747.htm Does your Homelite look like his Homelite?
> 
> John,
> Did you get hit with some nasty storms last night? We had some wicked lighting all night long. They even cancelled the Michigan football game due to bad weather. That's the first time in a long time that I have seen them cancel a game.


 
Yes it looks like that but i cant see the muffler


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>


 
Hey Ron that looks like something I need!You DA MAN !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll


----------



## Cantdog

Hrrrrrrrumph!!! Damn busy weekend ...sezs me..........be back later........Hope Jerry and his crew are havibg a good time without a hurricane this time....Keith's forever!!!!!!! Yahooo!!!!!


----------



## dancan

The highway was a little busy on the way to and back from my fathers bday party ,way too much "Coffee" and no sleep !
Wharf Rat Rally organizers expect 75,000 people - Front - TheChronicleHerald.ca . I didn't stop in but I still got to see a lot of bikes .
Off to catch some zzzzzz's so I can go cut a lot tomorrow (with the other guy's saw of course) .


----------



## tbone75

Hi ya bunch of slackers.Just got home from a little family GTG.Dam I ate way way to much!!Plus this dam rainy weather makes me hurt more :msp_sad: Tomorrow I will get started on the 028 super I traded for.First saw I have seen with a pop up in it?Should be a fun saw when done!Pics when I getter done.Forgot to take a before pic?:msp_unsure:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Hi ya bunch of slackers.Just got home from a little family GTG.Dam I ate way way to much!!Plus this dam rainy weather makes me hurt more :msp_sad: Tomorrow I will get started on the 028 super I traded for.First saw I have seen with a pop up in it?Should be a fun saw when done!Pics when I getter done.Forgot to take a before pic?:msp_unsure:


 
Whats wrong with her John?


----------



## sefh3

I'm hearing you right now, John. I just took the family out to Olive Garden. My wifes favorite place. I ate too much of that unlimited pasta bowls. We get hit with a good storm this afternoon too. My back and knees are killing me.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Whats wrong with her John?


 
Real light scoring,the recoil needs some help?Carb rebuilt and a lot of cleaning I think thats about it?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I'm hearing you right now, John. I just took the family out to Olive Garden. My wifes favorite place. I ate too much of that unlimited pasta bowls. We get hit with a good storm this afternoon too. My back and knees are killing me.


 
So far the storms have went a little north of me.:smile2:


----------



## roncoinc

If you guys didnt mess with them disease carrying creamsickles you wouldnt be all laid up with ailments !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> If you guys didnt mess with them disease carrying creamsickles you wouldnt be all laid up with ailments !!




HAHA!!!! +1.......how're the wheels on the wagon today Ron??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If you guys didnt mess with them disease carrying creamsickles you wouldnt be all laid up with ailments !!


 
So thats whats got me all f##### up LOL


----------



## tbone75

But Ron they do sell easy! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

HAD to make a little room in the shop today so i could walk !!
Took nine saws out to a friend having a yardsale,came home with eight..
sold an almost new dolmar ps510 for $240  had three so i could spare one,needed cash to fix truck .
then i went to put them away and couldnt handle the mess !!
so another shelf went up and a very little organization took place.
all the saws on second shelf down i use for cutting..the big dolkita cant fit on the shelf like the "meyerized monster " that is hanging  so i will have to make another setup to hang it also.
yes,,all the saws in pic run..i think i have 75+ runners now 

I hope to finish the dump truck tomorrow and get back to the wood lot by tues..

will be on the search agin for nylon reinforced tape for the "box" , gotta get that outta here !!








John,if you want the carb quickly i can prob get that out tomorrow ??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> HAHA!!!! +1.......how're the wheels on the wagon today Ron??


 
Nuts are all on tight agin so none should fall off


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HAD to make a little room in the shop today so i could walk !!
> Took nine saws out to a friend having a yardsale,came home with eight..
> sold an almost new dolmar ps510 for $240  had three so i could spare one,needed cash to fix truck .
> then i went to put them away and couldnt handle the mess !!
> so another shelf went up and a very little organization took place.
> all the saws on second shelf down i use for cutting..the big dolkita cant fit on the shelf like the "meyerized monster " that is hanging  so i will have to make another setup to hang it also.
> yes,,all the saws in pic run..i think i have 75+ runners now
> 
> I hope to finish the dump truck tomorrow and get back to the wood lot by tues..
> 
> will be on the search agin for nylon reinforced tape for the "box" , gotta get that outta here !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John,if you want the carb quickly i can prob get that out tomorrow ??


 
Ron I could use it quick LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron them saws look real good sitting there!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> The highway was a little busy on the way to and back from my fathers bday party ,way too much "Coffee" and no sleep !
> Wharf Rat Rally organizers expect 75,000 people - Front - TheChronicleHerald.ca . I didn't stop in but I still got to see a lot of bikes .
> Off to catch some zzzzzz's so I can go cut a lot tomorrow (with the other guy's saw of course) .


 
Sounds like a nice little get together.
i like the report of not having problems 
i stopped going to laconia/loudon,, to many problems.
sometimes over a million make it.

Laconia Motorcycle Week | June 11-19, 2011 - Laconia, NH


----------



## roncoinc

Time to go find something soft to lay down on and rest my weary bones,and hope to finish truck tomorrow,


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time to go find something soft to lay down on and rest my weary bones,and hope to finish truck tomorrow,


 
Nite Ron answer your mail tomorrow LOL


----------



## dancan

Get up you slakers ! There's work to be done .


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Dan Thought you would be on the woodlot by this time of day????


----------



## dancan

Subdivisions and those pesky noise bylaws :msp_angry: .


----------



## roncoinc

WORK !!! ??? 
shame for using a four letter word in a family friendly forum such as this !! :frown:
besides,it's a holiday aint it ??


----------



## sachsmo

You fellas need to get a facebook page.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nite Ron answer your mail tomorrow LOL


 
Nope,,aint gonna do it.
remembered,caint send it out today,holiday 
be a couple forks in the box that need new handles


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all  going to meet up with Jay today in about an hour. (sawgarage) 
SHould be a good day he has a couple of saws for me to work on! YAY


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning all  going to meet up with Jay today in about an hour. (sawgarage)
> SHould be a good day he has a couple of saws for me to work on! YAY


 
How ya gettin there ??
going to be going by me ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> How ya gettin there ??
> going to be going by me ??


 
Were staying at a hotel 7 min from his house  LOL
idk where do you live?


----------



## roncoinc

sachsmo said:


> You fellas need to get a facebook page.


 
Naw,,that stuffs for kids,see NO need at all for one.
or maybe i'm just "anti" social


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Naw,,that stuffs for kids,see NO need at all for one.
> or maybe i'm just "anti" social


 
I'v got one anyone can look me up if they want to 
Jacob Allan Kendall


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Were staying at a hotel 7 min from his house  LOL
> idk where do you live?


 
I live a couple hours north of him in NH,, about 20 miles from Portsmouth,,east of concord.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> I live a couple hours north of him in NH,, about 20 miles from Portsmouth,,east of concord.


 
Those towns are in NH..
tell the FLAKE to give me a call if you think of it,


----------



## sachsmo

roncoinc said:


> Naw,,that stuffs for kids,see NO need at all for one.
> or maybe i'm just "anti" social


 
I agree,

Just tring to keep this thread *ON* track :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Those towns are in NH..
> tell the FLAKE to give me a call if you think of it,


 
WIll do ron, let me look at the map. We might be able to fit you in, they ahve us on a tight schedule.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> WIll do ron, let me look at the map. We might be able to fit you in, they ahve us on a tight schedule.


 
Look for the intersection of route 4 and rt 125 , thats me.


barrington nh - Google Maps


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Look for the intersection of route 4 and rt 125 , thats me.
> 
> 
> barrington nh - Google Maps


 
Hey Ron we might be up that way this week. If we are Ill be sure to tell you, and maybe we will stop bye  Dont know what dispatch is dong right now


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,aint gonna do it.
> remembered,caint send it out today,holiday
> be a couple forks in the box that need new handles


 
Yes I forgot about them!Bout dam time you get them to me LOL What kind of handles would you like on them?


----------



## jimdad07

Hi gang. Nice, cool, cloudy and wet here today. Nice and cool being the best part. Got the 9010 back last night and have been dropping some ash trees with it this morning. It's running very nicely, sounds better than when it was first set up. Pretty much everything Jerry warned me about came true with this saw. The assembly line was not having its best day when they put that one together. Stan said he got an 1/8 turn out of every crank case bolt, the impulse line pinched off, the limiter cap on the low side had the max adjustment 3/4 turn out from front seat and the oiler was on wrong out of the factory. Now at least it has been gone through as thoroughly as it could have been and shouldn't be a problem in the future. Stan told me that if it goes up again, Dolmar will find a replacement for it or I will get my money back. If it happens again I will most likely get my money back and go get a ms660. Hope it doesn't happen again because I really like the feel of this saw.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hi gang. Nice, cool, cloudy and wet here today. Nice and cool being the best part. Got the 9010 back last night and have been dropping some ash trees with it this morning. It's running very nicely, sounds better than when it was first set up. Pretty much everything Jerry warned me about came true with this saw. The assembly line was not having its best day when they put that one together. Stan said he got an 1/8 turn out of every crank case bolt, the impulse line pinched off, the limiter cap on the low side had the max adjustment 3/4 turn out from front seat and the oiler was on wrong out of the factory. Now at least it has been gone through as thoroughly as it could have been and shouldn't be a problem in the future. Stan told me that if it goes up again, Dolmar will find a replacement for it or I will get my money back. If it happens again I will most likely get my money back and go get a ms660. Hope it doesn't happen again because I really like the feel of this saw.


 
Very good news Jim!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Interesting, Hmmm...
was reading another thread where Randy Mac said he wasnt a "feller" ?? 
i laugh like hell when i read some of his responses !! LOL !!


----------



## jimdad07

He's pretty funny for sure.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> He's pretty funny for sure.


 
So what part of NH you going to be passing through ??
almost cant get there from here unless you go thru mass 
crossing the green mtns and the white mtns make for one heck of a long trip.
if you stop by i can give you a pile of mini macs !!


----------



## dancan

How long are you supposed to let one of them Johnson Red chainsaws idle so the turbo has time to cool ?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> So what part of NH you going to be passing through ??
> almost cant get there from here unless you go thru mass
> crossing the green mtns and the white mtns make for one heck of a long trip.
> if you stop by i can give you a pile of mini macs !!


 
Going to bypass Mass and going through the northern part of Vt. and NH. Looking at 9 hours to the first stop.


----------



## tbone75

Been working on the 028 today.Got it cleaned up and the P&C back on carb rebuilt.All I need now is a starter paw.And hope it runs LOL Plus working on the (5) weedwhackers that showed up :bang: They all need carb work and fuel lines as usual LOL But 2 of the carbs are just to far gone.Wonder where I can find any of them?Used is the only way to go LOL 4 of them are the little green weedeater brand.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> How long are you supposed to let one of them Johnson Red chainsaws idle so the turbo has time to cool ?


 
:hmm3grin2orange:  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> How long are you supposed to let one of them Johnson Red chainsaws idle so the turbo has time to cool ?


 
So I see that I'm not the only one that didn't know (Darn Swedish junk) so I left the junk in the trunk and and burnt 7 tanks through the other guy's Stihl .


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of dang SLACKERS :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Going to bypass Mass and going through the northern part of Vt. and NH. Looking at 9 hours to the first stop.


 
You found roads thru there !! ??
thats right,you got a 4x4 so maybe 
9 hours ? hhmm,, maybe 1/2 way thru veermont then.
I hope you keep a log,this should be an interesting trip 
Oh yeh,check on the sunshine schedule,sometimes they shut it off early up there to save energy


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bunch of dang SLACKERS :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Not ME !!
been busy,just got back from the farm having a BBQ.

Lasting Legacy Farm | From Our Farm to Your Table

everything on the menu grown there.even the watermelon : 
what a feast !!
came home with some bacon and ham and a big box of fresh veggies.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> How long are you supposed to let one of them Johnson Red chainsaws idle so the turbo has time to cool ?



You let it idle until it stalls then it sounds like a Stihl.....don't forget to shut the switch off or you'll run the battery flat!! Be a beach to get started again with a flat battery you knowe...eh???


----------



## roncoinc

Finally finished up the dump truck and got it home !! 
heres what the old backing plate looked like 







Not a bad job but with dual wheels i think they both weigh as much as me,and the brake drum ?? LOL !!
just in time too,,supposed to go back to clearing the lot's again tomorrow.
what takes so long there is falling the trees so we can get to them..
some gulleys and hills and wetlands etc.and no equipment now.
so cut the tree,limb it,stack brush,cut up tree,get splitter to it or it to splitter,split it,load truck,drive the 20 miles back in the old wreck and unload it.
been getting back betwen one and two oclock with 1 1/2 cord or so each trip.
dont seem like a lot for all the time and work but thats how it ends up.

Got a call tonite also,homeowner wants SUN !! has marked out about forty mature red oaks,from smallest 18in to three feet.
have to pile brush but get all the wood.
will be doing that with another friend and splitting it.
will be looking at it tomorrow evening and starting anytime.. wonder how much wood there is ?? 
wonder how i am going to fit in TWO clearing jobs at the same time !! 
wonder where i'm going to put all this wood ??
got prob another five cord coming from first job ( 5 for me,5 for him ), and my other friend says with the size of them oaks may average a cord a tree,thats another 20 cord there for me,i have about 10 cord out on the landing now 
oops,forgot i got another three two houses down all piled in length to cut and split 
got equipment repair jobs backing up too 
JOHN !! want a job !! ???


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You let it idle until it stalls then it sounds like a Stihl.....don't forget to shut the switch off or you'll run the battery flat!! Be a beach to get started again with a flat battery you knowe...eh???


 
I ussually let the turbo spind down till i cant hear it anymore and then let the muffler cool.
never had a stihl that could work enough to need that,they so slow you cant tell if thier running or not. most of the time not anyway


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> You found roads thru there !! ??
> thats right,you got a 4x4 so maybe
> 9 hours ? hhmm,, maybe 1/2 way thru veermont then.
> I hope you keep a log,this should be an interesting trip
> Oh yeh,check on the sunshine schedule,sometimes they shut it off early up there to save energy


 
We'll be taking pics for everyone of the trip and of the property as we look at them. Going to be a good time. 

So happy to have my big Dolly back.


----------



## tbone75

Ron i wood love to come up there and help!BUT? :bang:


----------



## jimdad07

Good night guys, back to work tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Good night guys, back to work tomorrow.


 
Same for me,but i get paid in wood 
think i'm starting to be not so fond of saws


----------



## tbone75

Good night guys.Work safe!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Same for me,but i get paid in wood
> think i'm starting to be not so fond of saws


 
Cliffy Jr ?


----------



## Cantdog

C'mon Slackers......This ain't your birthday!!!! Get a move on!!! There's cutting,splitting or stacking to be done..... your choice....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> C'mon Slackers......This ain't your birthday!!!! Get a move on!!! There's cutting,splitting or stacking to be done..... your choice....


 
PULEESE dont whip me massah Robin, i's workin hard as i can !!
been doing all that except the stacking


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> PULEESE dont whip me massah Robin, i's workin hard as i can !!
> been doing all that except the stacking



You're excused......you been wrenchin too!!!!!! The rest of you get along now!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Take lots of pics !
> Make the best of being on the road , you'll get to see things people pay money to see , people's triumphs and most likely some tragedies .
> You might even get lucky and capture an award winner !
> I nominate this one .


 
He!! Dan;.........I thought you said when you took that pict of me that it would never be posted on AS!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got back from the island late last night, lots to tell about but got a lot of unpacking and stuff to put away. A couple loads of dirty clothes to put through the wash and of course clean up my saws.


----------



## Cantdog

Good enough Jerry....glad to see you're back....you managed to get your party in between Hurricanes this yr!!! Will be waiting to hear of your adventures but off to the jobsite this AM...


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> He!! Dan;.........I thought you said when you took that pict of me that it would never be posted on AS!!!!!


 
Somehow i pictured you with a little more grey hair ??


----------



## tbone75

Welcome back Jerry.Can't wait for the pics and stories!


----------



## tbone75

Looks like rain all week here :frown: The body sure feels like it too!:frown: Guess I will work on saws all week  And weedwhackers :bang: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>


 
Sure looks like it!!


----------



## tbone75

Not having a good day so far?Dam back and knees are killing me! :censored: Rainy weather!


----------



## tbone75

Thanks for your help Ron!I need to get this J-red out of here!This guys has lots of saws  Should be very good for me :msp_rolleyes: Could also be more parts to share too!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thanks for your help Ron!I need to get this J-red out of here!This guys has lots of saws  Should be very good for me :msp_rolleyes: Could also be more parts to share too!


 
This box will go out today,anything else i can " stick " in it ?


----------



## roncoinc

I see you lurking down there FLAKE !! LOL !!


----------



## SawGarage

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thinking of buying some projects off of him.....



HEY!!! I offered you EVERYTHING in there for $20k... and I didn't even show you all the NOS parts!!! 



jimdad07 said:


> You are the MAN!



RON, the man?! more like *OLD GEEZER!!* 





roncoinc said:


> Jays only a couple hours south of me
> the flake ! LOL !!



I am just about 2 hrs south... if driving 60-65.... 





roncoinc said:


> sold an almost new dolmar ps510 for $240



Good deal!! I have a 5100 in pieces waiting for some parts to finish the saw!! 




roncoinc said:


> Those towns are in NH..
> tell the FLAKE to give me a call if you think of it,



Why waste my time  oke:



roncoinc said:


> i's workin hard as i can !!
> been doing all that except the stacking



That's cause you can't stack more than 2 ft high without it falling down!!! HAHAHA!!




Cantdog said:


> You're excused......



No excuse for RON!!




roncoinc said:


> This box will go out today,anything else i can " stick " in it ?




packing material, and/or anything good in the bottle to the right you could add?? hehehe





Ron, I ain't lurkin'...just going back a few pages and loading up the 'slander' gun!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

SawGarage said:


> HEY!!! I offered you EVERYTHING in there for $20k... and I didn't even show you all the NOS parts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> RON, the man?! more like *OLD GEEZER!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just about 2 hrs south... if driving 60-65....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good deal!! I have a 5100 in pieces waiting for some parts to finish the saw!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why waste my time  oke:
> 
> 
> 
> That's cause you can't stack more than 2 ft high without it falling down!!! HAHAHA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No excuse for RON!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> packing material, and/or anything good in the bottle to the right you could add?? hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron, I ain't lurkin'...just going back a few pages and loading up the 'slander' gun!!! LOL!!!!



Good job of it too !!
you box going out today also


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> This box will go out today,anything else i can " stick " in it ?


 
Nothing I can think of right now?What all you got in there?I see forks,switch,carb & ? P.S. Check book? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the 028 Super done!Runs nice too! Go ahead Ron give me hell :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

He needs a few mini macs in there too.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> He needs a few mini macs in there too.


 
:msp_scared: Don't you dare! i will find you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Mrs Jim will be happy to take them all off your hands :biggrin: I think?


----------



## jimdad07

Do my eyes mistake? Did I see Jay put a post on today? Holy $$$$omoly!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

I bet if you were to take all of the mini macs in the world, put them in a pile and douse them them with preparation H, you could watch them all shrivel up and disappear.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Got the 028 Super done!Runs nice too! Go ahead Ron give me hell :hmm3grin2orange:


 









That is one nice looking 028 Super you have. I need to find one.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> That is one nice looking 028 Super you have. I need to find one.


 
This is one I done a lot of trading to get LOL Started with that 017 traded it for a 021 then that for this one LOL.Whats next ?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> He!! Dan;.........I thought you said when you took that pict of me that it would never be posted on AS!!!!!


 
You're lucky timing didn't work out cause I was going to walk out at low tide with a camera LOL !
Was the "Drunk Guy Firepit Barrier" successful this year ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got the 028 Super done!Runs nice too! Go ahead Ron give me hell :hmm3grin2orange:


 
You WILL pay !!!
a couple of those diamond sharpening bits in there along with another surprise 
i ran out of pnuts so i used popcorn !! LOL !
CHEESE popcorn too !! LOL !!

Went and looked at that 40 tree clearing job this afternoon,thier idea of a big tree is diff than mine.
most i could cut with a stihl if it wouldnt melt in my hands 
there may be 1/2 doz 24 in oaks in there but some 10 to 12 in also..
not as much wood as i hoped but will be cutting for awhile 
a few need to be tied and pulled,that results in not many falling in a day and slows things down.
then the brush has to be piled and cut in so to get the truck and splitter in,then split and load.
i like these guys that say they can do ten cord a day  i must be doing something wrong ??
six hours working a saw and splitter about puts me under


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> You're lucky timing didn't work out cause I was going to walk out at low tide with a camera LOL !
> Was the "Drunk Guy Firepit Barrier" successful this year ?


 
DAN !! are you implying canadians imbibe to the point of falling down ??


----------



## roncoinc

Gotta go down to the shop and prep saws for tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You WILL pay !!!
> a couple of those diamond sharpening bits in there along with another surprise
> i ran out of pnuts so i used popcorn !! LOL !
> CHEESE popcorn too !! LOL !!
> 
> Went and looked at that 40 tree clearing job this afternoon,thier idea of a big tree is diff than mine.
> most i could cut with a stihl if it wouldnt melt in my hands
> there may be 1/2 doz 24 in oaks in there but some 10 to 12 in also..
> not as much wood as i hoped but will be cutting for awhile
> a few need to be tied and pulled,that results in not many falling in a day and slows things down.
> then the brush has to be piled and cut in so to get the truck and splitter in,then split and load.
> i like these guys that say they can do ten cord a day  i must be doing something wrong ??
> six hours working a saw and splitter about puts me under


 
Surprise????? And diamond sharpeners!Hot dam!! Wanted to try them!! Your one hell of of a good guy Ron   You sucking up wanting another fish knife? LOL


----------



## tbone75

BTW Ron I like cheese popcorn!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Somehow i pictured you with a little more grey hair ??


 
I don `t have any grey hair...no dye jobs either.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You're lucky timing didn't work out cause I was going to walk out at low tide with a camera LOL !
> Was the "Drunk Guy Firepit Barrier" successful this year ?


 
Low tide early morning and late evening,..the whole place went dry cept the narrow snakey channel,...heard lots of outboards roaring with props nearly out of the water. One local guy said he knew the channel like the back of his hand but managed to run up on the flats at full throttle with a 17' cuddy cruiser with 454 inboard/outdrive, two passengers jettisoned but the driver managed to hold the wheel. Another boat swamped leaving the shore when a heavy swell washed in over the engine well, coolers and gear floating away...LOL
The " Drunk Guy Firepit Barrier " worked like a charm, even had wind baffles installed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Fine looking 028 Super you got there John. Ron will be very jealous now that you own a PRO ...Stihl.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> DAN !! are you implying canadians imbibe to the point of falling down ??


 
Falling down is safe compared to tripping into a fire  and I'm not quite sure what you mean by the above statement :msp_razz: , I have "Coffee" mugs for anyone that comes up to visit :smile2: .

I showed you the "Coffee" mug rite ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Falling down is safe compared to tripping into a fire  and I'm not quite sure what you mean by the above statement :msp_razz: , I have "Coffee" mugs for anyone that comes up to visit :smile2: .
> 
> I showed you the "Coffee" mug rite ?


 
I like those coffee mugs they were giving away at the LC this year, got me four with the 24`s I picked up.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like those coffee mugs they were giving away at the LC this year, got me four with the 24`s I picked up.


 
I think the BIL was doing a little bootlegging when that promo was on because a man should never own the shelves full of "Coffee" mugs I saw this past weekend LOL !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fine looking 028 Super you got there John. Ron will be very jealous now that you own a PRO ...Stihl.


 
Ron already got me on that LOL Now where is the party pics? opcorn:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Surprise????? And diamond sharpeners!Hot dam!! Wanted to try them!! Your one hell of of a good guy Ron   You sucking up wanting another fish knife? LOL


 
SURPRISE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just getting setup on the island'


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a boatload, just arriving on the beach'


----------



## jimdad07

John that is a fine looking Stihl you have there, a very nice job. I think you find it hard to go back to anything else. You ought to try limbing with a 9010 with a 28" bar on it. Did that tonight out back cutting dead elms down with my BIL. Stan told me to run the heck out of her, so I am. I might throw a 20" bar on her for the fun of it. Knocked a bunch of those elms down, the biggest only being about 12". Lost a whole grove of those trees this year.


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry are we looking at the tree freak in action?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wasn`t long before I had visitors...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry are we looking at the tree freak in action?


 
Thats my little buddy,"Doug".


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thats my little buddy,"Doug".


 
I get it, just a little camera shy. Looks and sounds like you guys had a fun trip. You live in a beautiful area.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cooked up some stew,...MMMMMMM,...good stuff,


----------



## jimdad07

How often do you get out there?


----------



## tbone75

Jerry thats one hell of a start! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> How often do you get out there?


 
6-8 times a year, often stay out overnight,..cook up some good seafood out there also.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got the spit setup,


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry thats one hell of a start! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Not one bottle came back off that table,....LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> John that is a fine looking Stihl you have there, a very nice job. I think you find it hard to go back to anything else. You ought to try limbing with a 9010 with a 28" bar on it. Did that tonight out back cutting dead elms down with my BIL. Stan told me to run the heck out of her, so I am. I might throw a 20" bar on her for the fun of it. Knocked a bunch of those elms down, the biggest only being about 12". Lost a whole grove of those trees this year.


 
Now Jim you know I like my HUSKYS :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> 6-8 times a year, often stay out overnight,..cook up some good seafood out there also.


 
That's a good thing to have at your disposal. Can't wait for a little of that feeling myself. Going to be there soon.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Now Jim you know I like my HUSKYS :hmm3grin2orange:


 
John liking Huskys is like wanting to get more intimate with your sister, it's just not right.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

A few picts of spit area,


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's a good thing to have at your disposal. Can't wait for a little of that feeling myself. Going to be there soon.


 
It sure is and I keep telling all the visitors to that spot that they should start respecting it and not take it for granted.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A few picts from the camping area,


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> John liking Huskys is like wanting to get more intimate with your sister, it's just not right.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
:msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Couple more,


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> John liking Huskys is like wanting to get more intimate with your sister, it's just not right.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Jim,look at where he's from tho 
then again i ben thru the applachians !! ") where family reunions are a good place to meet girls


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan,

The drunk barrier worked fine,....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Jim,look at where he's from tho
> then again i ben thru the applachians !! ") where family reunions are a good place to meet girls


 
Not much better here. We just limit ourselves to step-sisters here.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jim,look at where he's from tho
> then again i ben thru the applachians !! ") where family reunions are a good place to meet girls


 
Hey you yankee my family is from Okla. :hmm3grin2orange: I guess its beat on John night :hmm3grin2orange: Thats Ok I can take it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Made up a Swedish candle, it burned real nice,


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Not much better here. We just limit ourselves to step-sisters here.


 
Step-sister ? Humm Hell she aint blood :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Step-sister ? Humm Hell she aint blood :hmm3grin2orange:


 
All depends on which paternity test you believe.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Made up a Swedish candle, it burned real nice,


 
That is cool as hell Jerry! Never seen one before?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> All depends on which paternity test you believe.


 
Take a chance?Go for it :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Jerry thats one party I would fall off the wagon for :hmm3grin2orange: That has to be some very good times!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jerry thats one party I would fall off the wagon for :hmm3grin2orange: That has to be some very good times!!!!!


 
No doubt.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry thats one party I would fall off the wagon for :hmm3grin2orange: That has to be some very good times!!!!!


 
I have partied all across North America and rate this party tops!!
Burning Man in Black Rock Arizona would be my number one top pick.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have partied all across North America and rate this party tops!!
> Burning Man in Black Rock Arizona would be my number one top pick.


 
Seen some of that party on TV.That is a very wild party!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seen some of that party on TV.That is a very wild party!!


 
Had my ticket to attend Burning Man this year but the work on the house I am involved in took precedent , my oldest daughter got to go in my place.


----------



## jimdad07

Bed time for me. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bed time here also,...nite all.


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> Jim,look at where he's from tho
> then again i ben thru the applachians !! ") where family reunions are a good place to meet girls



I resemble that remark.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I resemble that remark.


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> Nothing I can think of right now?What all you got in there?I see forks,switch,carb & ? P.S. Check book? LOL



ain't gonna find much in that... I emptied the account after Ron *STOLE* it from me... 




pioneerguy600 said:


> Cooked up some stew,...MMMMMMM,...good stuff,


 


STONE SOUP??!?!


----------



## SawGarage

Robin (or maybe anyone that can help a fellow saw-brother out  ),

for a Jonsereds 510sp...


I need the metal contact that *RON LOST ON ME...* oke: for the kill switch on a 510 j-red... might you have one?? 



J


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> ain't gonna find much in that... I emptied the account after Ron *STOLE* it from me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STONE SOUP??!?!


 
Well chit! Keep the check book then


----------



## Cantdog

SawGarage said:


> Robin (or maybe anyone that can help a fellow saw-brother out  ),
> 
> for a Jonsereds 510sp...
> 
> 
> I need the metal contact that *RON LOST ON ME...* oke: for the kill switch on a 510 j-red... might you have one??
> 
> 
> 
> J



Sorry Jay...I don't...I have a strong aversion to any of the 5XX series. To date, haven't even taken a free one!! My interests resume again exactly at the 451 mark and continue clear to the 111S. Again Sorry...if I had one you'd be welcome to it...


----------



## Cantdog

Great pics Jerry...looks like quite a crew of campers...hope there's room enough for one more tent next yr!!! (and another box of Keith's!!) LOL!! also sounds like that guy with the 454 speedboat should get to know the back of his hand a little better!!!! All the pics you posted of the island and area..it looks to be very smooth and sandy but pretty shoal...what's your average tide around there?? 8'-10'?????
We wanted badly to get out to camp over the long weekend but damn family comittments kept us busy as all get out until Monday...then it rained.....we'll go out this weekend instead...weather is supposed to be super!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Great pics Jerry...looks like quite a crew of campers...hope there's room enough for one more tent next yr!!! (and another box of Keith's!!) LOL!! also sounds like that guy with the 454 speedboat should get to know the back of his hand a little better!!!! All the pics you posted of the island and area..it looks to be very smooth and sandy but pretty shoal...what's your average tide around there?? 8'-10'?????
> We wanted badly to get out to camp over the long weekend but damn family comittments kept us busy as all get out until Monday...then it rained.....we'll go out this weekend instead...weather is supposed to be super!!


 
We had a great crew of campers this year, I may have picts of half the people and tents that were out there as this photographer was too lazy to travel over the whole island to get them. That boat operator needs some channel updating and buoy understanding, the channel changes every year. The whole harbor is sand and it shifts often, we were having spring tides this weekend of 6.7' but it was more like 7-8' due to the disturbance kicked up from the near miss of the last hurricane, seas were still running high outside all weekend.
I am back to working on the house this week, need to get rested up..LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawGarage
STONE SOUP??!?![/QUOTE said:


> Not quite, lots of good veggies and stew meat in there, I personally did the cooking of it this year, too often it gets burned a bit...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry are we looking at the tree freak in action?


 
Ok Jim,
Find the pict of the tree freak, in one of the picts already posted, hint he is the only one in the pict standing up.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok Jim,
> Find the pict of the tree freak, in one of the picts already posted, hint he is the only one in the pict.


 
the old guy at the picnic table !! ??


----------



## roncoinc

@nd guess,the guy laying down beside the firepit ??


----------



## tbone75

Hello guys this dam weather sucks!Makes me hurt that much more.Plus to crappy to do anything outside.6 of them weedwhackers things in the shop now LOL


----------



## tbone75

I looked but I don't know where he is?


----------



## tbone75

The bald guy dishing out the soup?


----------



## tbone75

Just putting things together.No gray hair,cooked the soup,only guy in the pic = guy at the soup pot!


----------



## sefh3

Man that soup is making me hungry. Thanks for sharing the pictures, Jerry. It looks like a ton of fun.


----------



## tbone75

Heres my day today.Weedwhacker central LOL Missed one there are 7 of them dam things waiting there turn! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of dam SLACKERS ! :hmm3grin2orange: I have beating my self up working on weedwhackers all day! I have TWO out of 7 running :bang: Can't buy a grommet for the fuel tank on the one homie?To old I guess?Runs great but leaks fuel bad at the tank.Can't see no way to seal it up?Anyone know of something that will seal rubber to plastic?That gas won't eat?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Heres my day today.Weedwhacker central LOL Missed one there are 7 of them dam things waiting there turn! :msp_scared:


 
Yep,...weedwacker central.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just putting things together.No gray hair,cooked the soup,only guy in the pic = guy at the soup pot!


 
No prize for you yet, not even close...LOL
I still have all my thick hair, just no grey in it yet.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No prize for you yet, not even close...LOL
> I still have all my thick hair, just no grey in it yet.


 
Well chit! Thought sure I had you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Why don't you just tell us


----------



## tbone75

I think its about time everyone on here shows there selves!You all got to see my ugly mug LOL Thanks Jacob!!!!! I owe you!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Why don't you just tell us


 
Too much fun making you guys guess, you need to do a little more detective work...LOL
I even posted a pict of myself about a month back and no one noticed...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too much fun making you guys guess, you need to do a little more detective work...LOL
> I even posted a pict of myself about a month back and no one noticed...LOL


 
Just went through them again?Damed if I know? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just went through them again?Damed if I know? LOL


 
LOL.....I will let some of the others that frequent this thread have a chance to find me, if not found this evening I will drop another clue.


----------



## tbone75

I give :msp_confused:


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All....looks it's time to play "Where in the World is Jerry Myers?"LOL!!! I'll take shot....HHHMMMM...I'd guess you to be the guy standing behind the "drunk barrier" with what looks like... perhaps a bowl of soup. The only other person is crashed out on the ground.....perhaps to many beverages....that's my guess by the clue..


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All....looks it's time to play "Where in the World is Jerry Myers?"LOL!!! I'll take shot....HHHMMMM...I'd guess you to be the guy standing behind the "drunk barrier" with what looks like... perhaps a bowl of soup. The only other person is crashed out on the ground.....perhaps to many beverages....that's my guess by the clue..


 
I think Ron tryed that one LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got post some pics for Jacob I want to trade him a stihl for a good husky :hmm3grin2orange: otstir:


----------



## roncoinc

" john king whacker" ?? 
whacker king ?
weed king !!
king weed ?
john strimmer ?
strimmer king
strummmer king
use a larger piece of hose for the hole then stuff smaller hose into the ends ?
i can see why the dac said take these at bed time


----------



## tbone75

A couple more 031


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> " john king whacker" ??
> whacker king ?
> weed king !!
> king weed ?
> john strimmer ?
> strimmer king
> strummmer king
> use a larger piece of hose for the hole then stuff smaller hose into the ends ?
> i can see why the dac said take these at bed time


 
:hmm3grin2orange: OK Ron lets find Jerry?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> A couple more 031


 
oop:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> " john king whacker" ??
> whacker king ?
> weed king !!
> king weed ?
> john strimmer ?
> strimmer king
> strummmer king
> use a larger piece of hose for the hole then stuff smaller hose into the ends ?
> i can see why the dac said take these at bed time


 
Its worth a try Ron?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I think Ron tryed that one LOL



Yeah but....Jerry said he was the only one standing up not lying down......only pic I could find of only one guy standing up...the only other pic of one person standing (besides the one you picked) was of a rather attractive lady with red hair.................I don't think that was Jerry.....I've been wrong before....but if he looks like that he's had us all fooled!!!LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: OK Ron lets find Jerry?


 
jerry who ??
wil have a hard time finding bed !! :msp_mellow:
keep bumping nto things 
even forgot to "sumbit reply" !
thats it,nite !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> jerry who ??
> wil have a hard time finding bed !! :msp_mellow:
> keep bumping nto things
> even forgot to "sumbit reply" !
> thats it,nite !


 
Nite Ron :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

It's the guy with 2 right hands  .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah but....Jerry said he was the only one standing up not lying down......only pic I could find of only one guy standing up...the only other pic of one person standing (besides the one you picked) was of a rather attractive lady with red hair.................I don't think that was Jerry.....I've been wrong before....but if he looks like that he's had us all fooled!!!LOL!!!


 
Should have knew you would find a red head in there


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Evening All....looks it's time to play "Where in the World is Jerry Myers?"LOL!!! I'll take shot....HHHMMMM...I'd guess you to be the guy standing behind the "drunk barrier" with what looks like... perhaps a bowl of soup. The only other person is crashed out on the ground.....perhaps to many beverages....that's my guess by the clue..


 
You are correct,....I am the one standing, green top shirt with white bands on the upper arms, and yes holding another bowl of soup.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> It's the guy with 2 right hands  .



Well at first I was gonna guess...the guy with three hands...but I couldn't see if he was standing!!!!LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

To dang far away to tell what you look like :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well at first I was gonna guess...the guy with three hands...but I couldn't see if he was standing!!!!LOL!!


 
I keep looking at that soup now I got to find something to eat LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> To dang far away to tell what you look like :msp_unsure:


 
Sorry,...pict taken with my camera by a drunk person who told me it was a great pict and shut off my camera while walking back to me to give me back the camera. FirST time I viewed the picts were last night while uploading them. I promise I am handsome,....or so I am told....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been viewing the picts my daughter took while at the Burning Man Party, she had an awesome time, much better than my party if weird is your thing....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL.....I will let some of the others that frequent this thread have a chance to find me, if not found this evening I will drop another clue.


 
You are standing on the other side of the drunk barrier in a dark shirt with some green on it an two white stripes on each sleeve with the drunk dude passed out on the ground in the right hand side of the picture. Hope I guessed it first. I will have to see the other pic you posted awhile back. I think it's cool to see what the guys look like that I spend so many nights shooting the bull with.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You are standing on the other side of the drunk barrier in a dark shirt with some green on it an two white stripes on each sleeve with the drunk dude passed out on the ground in the right hand side of the picture. Hope I guessed it first. I will have to see the other pic you posted awhile back. I think it's cool to see what the guys look like that I spend so many nights shooting the bull with.


 
Robin beat you by a bit.....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

That darn Robin, I knew I should have caught up my reading all the way before I posted.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That darn Robin, I knew I should have caught up my reading all the way before I posted.


 
No problem,...its all good.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been viewing the picts my daughter took while at the Burning Man Party, she had an awesome time, much better than my party if weird is your thing....LOL



Are you going to toss out a couple of those for us to see???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Are you going to toss out a couple of those for us to see???


 
I would love to Robin ,but she sent them to my Hotmail account that gives me fits trying to get them to transfer over to this site. If I can figure it out then I will post some techno geeky ones.


----------



## jimdad07

Robin it looks like we are going to be heading to Lincoln for our first stop where the camp ground is. Just about all of the property we are looking at is in that area.


----------



## SawGarage

Cantdog said:


> Sorry Jay...I don't...I have a strong aversion to any of the 5XX series. To date, haven't even taken a free one!! My interests resume again exactly at the 451 mark and continue clear to the 111S. Again Sorry...if I had one you'd be welcome to it...



BOOOOO!!! 

I accepted a free one, and would gladly trade it for a 111s  never saw, owned or held one... yet 





pioneerguy600 said:


> Not quite, lots of good veggies and stew meat in there, I personally did the cooking of it this year, too often it gets burned a bit...LOL



hmm...enough of that Jack Daniels and ANYTHING will burn!! 




tbone75 said:


> Heres my day today.Weedwhacker central LOL Missed one there are 7 of them dam things waiting there turn! :msp_scared:



JUNK!! oop:



tbone75 said:


> Got post some pics for Jacob I want to trade him a stihl for a good husky :hmm3grin2orange: otstir:


 
JUNK!! why would he want one of those??? 

I told him he HAD to remove that RIDICULOUS hat when he set foot in the shop!!! lol


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Robin it looks like we are going to be heading to Lincoln for our first stop where the camp ground is. Just about all of the property we are looking at is in that area.



Lincoln is not to far away....about 20 mins from my SILS place.... when are you going to be there?? Property up that way is still somewhat reasonable but the closer you get to the coast the more you can expect to pay for less. Are you going to have internet access on your trip?? If not just give me a ring on the # I sent, perhaps we can hook up for a short visit. Will depend on everyone's schedules but might just work.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would love to Robin ,but she sent them to my Hotmail account that gives me fits trying to get them to transfer over to this site. If I can figure it out then I will post some techno geeky ones.



I know what you mean..I get rather challenged just posting my own pics let alone retreving them from someplace else. Good luck... would like to see what it's all about!!


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> BOOOOO!!!
> 
> I accepted a free one, and would gladly trade it for a 111s  never saw, owned or held one... yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm...enough of that Jack Daniels and ANYTHING will burn!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUNK!! oop:
> 
> 
> 
> JUNK!! why would he want one of those???
> 
> I told him he HAD to remove that RIDICULOUS hat when he set foot in the shop!!! lol


 
He stihl wearing that hat? :msp_razz:


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Lincoln is not to far away....about 20 mins from my SILS place.... when are you going to be there?? Property up that way is still somewhat reasonable but the closer you get to the coast the more you can expect to pay for less. Are you going to have internet access on your trip?? If not just give me a ring on the # I sent, perhaps we can hook up for a short visit. Will depend on everyone's schedules but might just work.


 
I think we will be there Friday night, not for sure, Mary is setting all of that up. I will be giving you a shout anyhow to say hi when we get up that way, be nice to meet you in person. I'd like to meet Jerry sometime, but I don't think I could keep up with his parties.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600

Holy chit,..on a roll here'


----------



## jimdad07

That is pretty wild Jerry. I feel like I am in a seen with Cheech and Chong after looking at those pics.

Robin have you ever heard of Prentiss Plantation?


----------



## Cantdog

HAHAHA!! I see what you mean!!! Rock On Bunny Nation!!!! LOLOL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> HAHAHA!! I see what you mean!!! Rock On Bunny Nation!!!! LOLOL!!!


 
Dang Jerry, I think that would be a helluva party to attend!


----------



## Cantdog

HeHeHe.....Bunnies.....HeHe....Yes Jim I have heard of Prentiss Plantation Are you looking at land there??


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Dang Jerry, I think that would be a helluva party to attend!


 
You know it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HeHeHe.....Bunnies.....HeHe....Yes Jim I have heard of Prentiss Plantation Are you looking at land there??


 
I like the "puppies" better,..LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HAHAHA!! I see what you mean!!! Rock On Bunny Nation!!!! LOLOL!!!


 
Got to agree Robin!! I like bunny nation ! Nice pics Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been following Burning Man for 10 years now and its one party I will be attending. My daughter an 20 of her California friends went this year.


----------



## Cantdog

Just googled "Burning Man" and been reading a bit on it......pretty wild indeed...reminds me of the gathering around large Grateful Dead shows and the followers that chased them all over the counrty/countries but different as well. Way more varied in make up. Cool!! Go Bunnies!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> HeHeHe.....Bunnies.....HeHe....Yes Jim I have heard of Prentiss Plantation Are you looking at land there??


 
There is one there that is 71 acres, $35,000 with an alleged trout stream running through it that we are very interested in. There is also a 200 acre spot for $50,000 in Woodville that we are also very interested in. The 200 acre one has been logged heavily but that makes for pretty good hunting. There is also a large beaver pond on the property that would probably make for good duck hunting. There are also a few more we are looking at but all but one of them is in the same area. There is one in Somerset county somewhere that is not too far from Bangor. The ones in Penobscot county appeal a lot more to Pop and I.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like this car'


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks for getting those pics up Jerry......I hate to say it but I think your party is more my speed these days...however I always loved my trips through the southwest. Now I gotta find out where the Black Rock Desert is located...HMMM you never know??? The wife would really like Burning Man I'm sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> There is one there that is 71 acres, $35,000 with an alleged trout stream running through it that we are very interested in. There is also a 200 acre spot for $50,000 in Woodville that we are also very interested in. The 200 acre one has been logged heavily but that makes for pretty good hunting. There is also a large beaver pond on the property that would probably make for good duck hunting. There are also a few more we are looking at but all but one of them is in the same area. There is one in Somerset county somewhere that is not too far from Bangor. The ones in Penobscot county appeal a lot more to Pop and I.


 
They all sound very interesting to me, hope one works out for you Jim. If not I am sure there are plenty of acreages out there that will come up for sale.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thanks for getting those pics up Jerry......I hate to say it but I think your party is more my speed these days...however I always loved my trips through the southwest. Now I gotta find out where the Black Rock Desert is located...HMMM you never know??? The wife would really like Burning Man I'm sure.


 
Black Rock desert is in Nevada, look for Playa Del Sol.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> They all sound very interesting to me, hope one works out for you Jim. If not I am sure there are plenty of acreages out there that will come up for sale.


 
I don't think it will be a problem picking one we like if they are close to being what they are advertised as. Google Earth is a great tool for seeing what the area is like and how the terrain is. We have the financing worked out and the most we are willing to spend will be the $50k, it's a lot of money but it's not bad when the whole family goes in on it and split the payments. Worth it to have a little sanctuary in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I don't think it will be a problem picking one we like if they are close to being what they are advertised as. Google Earth is a great tool for seeing what the area is like and how the terrain is. We have the financing worked out and the most we are willing to spend will be the $50k, it's a lot of money but it's not bad when the whole family goes in on it and split the payments. Worth it to have a little sanctuary in the middle of nowhere.


 
I know exactly where you are coming from and enjoy the little piece of heaven on earth I have, it certainly is a refuge at time.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know exactly where you are coming from and enjoy the little piece of heaven on earth I have, it certainly is a refuge at time.


 
Everybody needs that kind of thing in one way or another. Mine happens to be solitude, guns, woodworking and chainsaws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Everybody needs that kind of thing in one way or another. Mine happens to be solitude, guns, woodworking and chainsaws.


 
I tend to spread my fun around, possibly into too many avenues but its what makes life worth living for me. I have never experienced boredom or being depressed


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Everybody needs that kind of thing in one way or another. Mine happens to be solitude, guns, woodworking and chainsaws.


 
Jim I am right there with you!! But making knives too LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I tend to spread my fun around, possibly into too many avenues but its what makes life worth living for me. I have never experienced boredom or being depressed


 
Jerry you do live a very full life


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you do live a very full life


 
I have never been one to just sit around and ponder what to do, I just go for the gusto.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have never been one to just sit around and ponder what to do, I just go for the gusto.


 
I think we all know that now LOL More power to you  I don't think you will ever get slowed down like I did! But I will never stop! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think we all know that now LOL More power to you  I don't think you will ever get slowed down like I did! But I will never stop! LOL


 
As long as my health will let me, without my bodies cooperation then I would not be able to do all of what I do.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The big finally,














'


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> As long as my health will let me, without my bodies cooperation then I would not be able to do all of what I do.


 
I can't do everything I did before but I can't let it get me down.It just takes much longer and different ways of doing things? LOL I am very happy its not worse!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The big finally,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '


 
Very awesome !! Don't think I could hang with them LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I can't do everything I did before but I can't let it get me down.It just takes much longer and different ways of doing things? LOL I am very happy its not worse!


 
You can only do what your body lets you and finding different and better ways to work or accomplish tasks is what its all about.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Very awesome !! Don't think I could hang with them LOL


 
They put in a full week there, from Friday to Sunday.


----------



## tbone75

I hope that 064 shows up soon?Don't care when I get it back as long as it makes it LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jerry that is some cool stuff. I googled earthed Black Rock Desert and found it to actually be in northwestern Nevada. You can zoom right down on the Black Rock City...you can see the party from space!!!...lots of pics of the goings on, art and sculptures... and it is huge!!! And covers a lot of the desert......Thanks for bringing this to my attention and I was right... the wife came in as I was checking out all your pics and also the ones on google earth, a couple of web sites that pertain to the event and she wants to go!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They put in a full week there, from Friday to Sunday.


 
Yep I am to old for that LOL years ago I could do it!And did LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Got a little distracted for a moment. Time for me to hit the hay. You guys have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jerry that is some cool stuff. I googled earthed Black Rock Desert and found it to actually be in northwestern Nevada. You can zoom right down on the Black Rock City...you can see the party from space!!!...lots of pics of the goings on, art and sculptures... and it is huge!!! And covers a lot of the desert......Thanks for bringing this to my attention and I was right... the wife came in as I was checking out all your pics and also the ones on google earth, a couple of web sites that pertain to the event and she wants to go!!!


 
I guess I should have googled that myself, never have actually. I read an article years ago that gave directions on how to drive there and that`s where the idea of it being in Arizona came from. I just did a google search and there`s lots of info on there about that party, may do some reading on it when I get time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Got a little distracted for a moment. Time for me to hit the hay. You guys have a good day tomorrow.


 
Good night Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to get off here also, goodnight.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I guess I should have googled that myself, never have actually. I read an article years ago that gave directions on how to drive there and that`s where the idea of it being in Arizona came from. I just did a google search and there`s lots of info on there about that party, may do some reading on it when I get time.



Yeah it's pretty darn interesting..in an other world sort of way!! A lot of reading indeed..sounds like you have come prepared for about anything from freezing temps to 100+ degrees..wind and rain etc. You gotta bring it all..nothing to buy there except coffee and ice!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep me too...nite......


----------



## tbone75

Nytol LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where are all the slackers at this morning? Its raining a bit here but I still have to go in to build a fireplace surround and an ornamental entryway half wall.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah it's pretty darn interesting..in an other world sort of way!! A lot of reading indeed..sounds like you have come prepared for about anything from freezing temps to 100+ degrees..wind and rain etc. You gotta bring it all..nothing to buy there except coffee and ice!!!


 
A 2.5 ton rental truck from Budget or U Haul is one of the less expensive means, a Motorhome with air conditioner is a better setup for a home base. Clothing for all types of weather and the lack of for when its hot.Food and drink for a week with emphasis on plenty of water and a smidgen of beverages.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where are all the slackers at this morning? Its raining a bit here but I still have to go in to build a fireplace surround and an ornamental entryway half wall.



Oh right here...being slack...intended to be out the door by 6:30 but that didn't happen.......been raining off and on the last 3 days here too.....


----------



## RandyMac

I know some of the Black Rock, been to the time trials. I know the southern end better, Smoke Creek, great ditch creek fishing.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> A 2.5 ton rental truck from Budget or U Haul is one of the less expensive means, a Motorhome with air conditioner is a better setup for a home base. Clothing for all types of weather and the lack of for when its hot.Food and drink for a week with emphasis on plenty of water and a smidgen of beverages.



I think you're right a motor home or good sized travel trailer would be the way handle the extremes of temp/weather. Been in the deserts of Arizona/New Mexico a fair bit and it can be crazy hot and then crazy cold in just a few hrs time. Dust storms suck too!!!! Got caught in one just north of Wickenburg AZ. on the Harley...like to sand blasted the ol girl to death and me too...had to get off the road and cower on the lee side of the bike...packed the air filter full of sand...didn't last that long but seemed like forever...took a half an hour to get the bike cleaned up enough to start...sand in everything/everywhere!!


----------



## tbone75

Crappy day here again.Rained all night and still raining.Waiting on carb kits for the weedwhackers.Have to see what else I can tear up? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Raining here also.
going out to find some TAPE !
and some dolmar parts and creamsickle parts 
arder a couple gibbs for the splitter too.mail off some bills,deposit check,stop at store for supplies.
move stuff from shop to shed.
get some lumber and build a couple more shelves in shop and arrange some saws better,and,,etc..
buy some more cheese popcorn to replace what i put in johns box


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Raining here also.
> going out to find some TAPE !
> and some dolmar parts and creamsickle parts
> arder a couple gibbs for the splitter too.mail off some bills,deposit check,stop at store for supplies.
> move stuff from shop to shed.
> get some lumber and build a couple more shelves in shop and arrange some saws better,and,,etc..
> buy some more cheese popcorn to replace what i put in johns box


 
You know I will eat that cheese popcorn!


----------



## tbone75

Good luck finding that tape?Sounds like you already looked every where? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Sure is quiet in here............


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Sure is quiet in here............


 
Sure is!


----------



## Cantdog

How's it going today John???


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry,...pict taken with my camera by a drunk person who told me it was a great pict and shut off my camera while walking back to me to give me back the camera. FirST time I viewed the picts were last night while uploading them. I promise I am handsome,....or so I am told....LOL


 
To quote Red Green "If the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy."


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> To quote Red Green "If the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy."


 
And he also said "And men, remember, if the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy. "


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> How's it going today John???


 
Not to bad.Working on the old 031.Cleaned the points so now I got lots of spark!Put some gas in it and pulled a few times.Got a couple sputters out of it.Then the back said thats nuff! LOL I know she will run now!So I can pack it up and send it to Jacob and get me a good saw!HUSKY LOL


----------



## tbone75

So hows everyone doing today?Good I hope!


----------



## RandyMac

High fog with 40 watt sun, upper 50s. Moved lumber pile, tearing bumpers off the 'Chero. Snagged a day off, get to sleep tonight, been up since 1300 yesterday.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> High fog with 40 watt sun, upper 50s. Moved lumber pile, tearing bumpers off the 'Chero. Snagged a day off, get to sleep tonight, been up since 1300 yesterday.


 
Busy day!


----------



## tbone75

Jacob liked my muff job on the 046 so heres a pic. I used a piece of 3/4 pipe of some sort I found laying around here LOL


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Busy day!


 
Nap time.


----------



## dancan

It appears last weekend was a party weekend .






I'm hearing talk of 100,000 people over the event .
Not bad for a town of 2100 people .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It appears last weekend was a party weekend .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hearing talk of 100,000 people over the event .
> Not bad for a town of 2100 people .


 
Poor little town!Got over run!


----------



## caleath

Whats up slackers...its nice and cool here.....but we could use some rain if you guys have anyone to spare.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Whats up slackers...its nice and cool here.....but we could use some rain if you guys have anyone to spare.


 
Good loard........ITS ALIVE !!!!!!! Hi Cliffy


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> To quote Red Green "If the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy."


 
Lucky for me,...I am both.....LOL


----------



## caleath

Yep its me...whats shakin?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I think you're right a motor home or good sized travel trailer would be the way handle the extremes of temp/weather. Been in the deserts of Arizona/New Mexico a fair bit and it can be crazy hot and then crazy cold in just a few hrs time. Dust storms suck too!!!! Got caught in one just north of Wickenburg AZ. on the Harley...like to sand blasted the ol girl to death and me too...had to get off the road and cower on the lee side of the bike...packed the air filter full of sand...didn't last that long but seemed like forever...took a half an hour to get the bike cleaned up enough to start...sand in everything/everywhere!!


 
Yep,..you got to be prepared for it all, heat ,cold winds and dust. Goggles for your eyes and a dust mask for over the mouth and nose.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cliffy where ya been?


----------



## RandyMac

caleath said:


> Yep its me...whats shakin?


 
Me, had an hour's nap and two cups of coffee.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Yep its me...whats shakin?


 
Hey Cliffy,..we got lots of cool here and some rain you can have also. Where you been?


----------



## tbone75

Cliff I sure wish I could send this rain you way!Them fires close to you?


----------



## tbone75

Everyone has been working hard to keep (YOUR) thread alive!:biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

It seldom falls down to the second page but gets bumped back up the top of page one very often.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It seldom falls down to the second page but gets bumped back up the top of page one very often.


 
My gabby ass helps a little


----------



## pioneerguy600

John,...I got a box today,....I had to pay a ransom to get it out of custody.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My gabby ass helps a little


 
Don`t know what we would do without you!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John,...I got a box today,....I had to pay a ransom to get it out of custody.


 
???? Didn't know that would happen? Just add it to my bill LOL But it got there


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> ???? Didn't know that would happen? Just add it to my bill LOL But it got there


 
LOL,...I will get it unpacked this weekend.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I will get it unpacked this weekend.


 
No hurry you know!Just so happy it got there!


----------



## sefh3

What's up slackers!!!!

OK guys I'm in need of some help (advise). Stihls ROCK right????


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No hurry you know!Just so happy it got there!


 
Probably be a couple more weeks before I get to work on it but I will unpack it and see what`s there to work with.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> What's up slackers!!!!
> 
> OK guys I'm in need of some help (advise). Stihls ROCK right????


 
Sure nuf does!!


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I will get it unpacked this weekend.


 
Needing a few days of R&R, Jerry???


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> What's up slackers!!!!
> 
> OK guys I'm in need of some help (advise). Stihls ROCK right????


 
Well............50/50 shot :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Needing a few days of R&R, Jerry???


 
12-14 hr work days.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Well............50/50 shot :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Your stable is seeing a few more creamsickles lately. So they must be good.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Probably be a couple more weeks before I get to work on it but I will unpack it and see what`s there to work with.


 
I just hope there is enough GOOD parts LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> 12-14 hr work days.


 
That's what I have been on this week too. It sucks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I just hope there is enough GOOD parts LOL


 
We shall see..


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Your stable is seeing a few more creamsickles lately. So they must be good.


 
When the price is right I don't care what they are LOL Plus I have a couple good ones now!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> That's what I have been on this week too. It sucks.


 
I love it but it leaves little time for other activities, add in travel time and I am not home much.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 12-14 hr work days.


 
Jerry you always do that LOL You wouldn't know what to do with a 8 hr. day! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cliff run off already?Dam SLACKER !!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you always do that LOL You wouldn't know what to do with a 8 hr. day! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
An 8 hr day,...LOL,...not even when on vacation.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Cliff run off already?Dam SLACKER !!:biggrinbounce2:


 
He doesn`t hang long.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He doesn`t hang long.


 
At least we know hes still around LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> At least we know hes still around LOL


 
That`s about all.


----------



## sefh3

My drive takes is 60 miles each way. So 12 hr days = 14 plus hour days. Not enough time in the day to do everything. So thank goodness for weekends.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> My drive takes is 60 miles each way. So 12 hr days = 14 plus hour days. Not enough time in the day to do everything. So thank goodness for weekends.


 
When I was ALLOWED to work I did a lot of 16 hr days.I don't miss that LOL


----------



## sefh3

Hi Robin,
I see you down there.


----------



## sefh3

Hi John,
Did it quit raining down there? The rain just left us an hour or so ago.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> When I was ALLOWED to work I did a lot of 16 hr days.I don't miss that LOL


 
That`s too long ,...I pulled lots of doubles years ago when I wore a younger mans clothes.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s about all.


 
The winter may bring him back out?If not we need to send someone down to Tx and kick his ass LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The winter may bring him back out?If not we need to send someone down to Tx and kick his ass LOL


 
I agree but I might get down to Mexico this winter, not likely to get to Texas but if I did I would kick his ass.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Hi John,
> Did it quit raining down there? The rain just left us an hour or so ago.


 
Yes it quit about 4 hrs ago.Even went out and mowed some wet grass LOL


----------



## caleath

I see how you guys are...go and help the kids with homework and you kick a guy. I am just hoping you send a big boy down here....gotta make it worth my while.


Things are good. Very busy here. Both kids are now in HS. Scouts are keeping us busy as well.


I did get to run a saw the other day. It was overkill but I used the 440 to cut some wood down to fit in my smoker. 

I dont get to post much but I do check in every now and again.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I see how you guys are...go and help the kids with homework and you kick a guy. I am just hoping you send a big boy down here....gotta make it worth my while.
> 
> 
> Things are good. Very busy here. Both kids are now in HS. Scouts are keeping us busy as well.
> 
> 
> I did get to run a saw the other day. It was overkill but I used the 440 to cut some wood down to fit in my smoker.
> 
> I dont get to post much but I do check in every now and again.


 
 You heard us didn't you LOL Glad your doing good Cliff.But you could stop by more?


----------



## tbone75

You get them sheaths made yet?


----------



## caleath

sure didnt...man I am telling you we have been hopping around here.

I did show them off at coffee the other day. The guys down there couldnt believe how shiny they are.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I agree but I might get down to Mexico this winter, not likely to get to Texas but if I did I would kick his ass.


 
Not to sure I would go down there these days?Lots of trouble going on all over down there!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> sure didnt...man I am telling you we have been hopping around here.
> 
> I did show them off at coffee the other day. The guys down there couldnt believe how shiny they are.


 
Sure glad you like them!I got to get busy making some!Orders are backing up on me LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I see how you guys are...go and help the kids with homework and you kick a guy. I am just hoping you send a big boy down here....gotta make it worth my while.
> 
> 
> Things are good. Very busy here. Both kids are now in HS. Scouts are keeping us busy as well.
> 
> 
> I did get to run a saw the other day. It was overkill but I used the 440 to cut some wood down to fit in my smoker.
> 
> I dont get to post much but I do check in every now and again.


 
Jerry just got my 064 today!That will be one monster of a saw if he can fix it up LOL


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> Raining here also.
> going out to find some TAPE !
> and some dolmar parts and creamsickle parts
> arder a couple gibbs for the splitter too.mail off some bills,deposit check,stop at store for supplies.
> move stuff from shop to shed.
> get some lumber and build a couple more shelves in shop and arrange some saws better,and,,etc..
> buy some more cheese popcorn to replace what i put in johns box



DAMN RON!! you forget your meds today?? :taped:

your running like a CRAZY man!! lol


tape? like the roll of fiber-reinforced tape like I have here? 





tbone75 said:


> Good luck finding that tape?Sounds like you already looked every where? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
he probably forgot to look @ staples, or walmart, or home depot 


I RARELY use fiber tape... sometimes just for the ENDS of a bar/chain package....

J


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> DAMN RON!! you forget your meds today?? :taped:
> 
> your running like a CRAZY man!! lol
> 
> 
> tape? like the roll of fiber-reinforced tape like I have here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he probably forgot to look @ staples, or walmart, or home depot
> 
> 
> I RARELY use fiber tape... sometimes just for the ENDS of a bar/chain package....
> 
> J


 
Hes shipping out a large heavy box LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not to sure I would go down there these days?Lots of trouble going on all over down there!


 
LOL,..that`s why I want to go.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry just got my 064 today!That will be one monster of a saw if he can fix it up LOL


 
I have no doubts that it will be a better running/cutting saw when I send it back...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Not to sure I would go down there these days?Lots of trouble going on all over down there!



I agree John...some bad chit going on down there...worse than usual.....my 17 yr old daughter had a chance to go down this coming Feb with an older lady who goes down every winter to catch the surf...daughter was excited to learn to surf.....dad sucked.. said "Nay" on the Mexico trip...just to much risk..she'd probably be fine... but I doubt I could take the stress!!! So she's headed back to Costa Rica instead for a 3 week trip to go to some places she missed when she was there for 6 months. I don't want to go anywhere where they can have guns and I can't......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..that`s why I want to go.


 
If you go get a army bullet proof vest for you and the Mrs.!


----------



## caleath

there is enough bad stuff going on here to go around. Not sure why we are having such a bad run of luck here. 


Its so dry, how dry is it?, we had to dig up some phone cable the other day, the ground was dry 5 feet deep. Thats dry for sure. 


At least we have had a reprieve from some of the heat. Its in the low 70s here now. This is my kind of weather.

Jerry you are welcome here any time...just remember my wife might put you to work.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have no doubts that it will be a better running/cutting saw when I send it back...LOL


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Run at all would be something!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> there is enough bad stuff going on here to go around. Not sure why we are having such a bad run of luck here.
> 
> 
> Its so dry, how dry is it?, we had to dig up some phone cable the other day, the ground was dry 5 feet deep. Thats dry for sure.
> 
> 
> At least we have had a reprieve from some of the heat. Its in the low 70s here now. This is my kind of weather.
> 
> Jerry you are welcome here any time...just remember my wife might put you to work.


 
I don't think Jerry would know what to do if he didn't have something to work on LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cliff did you see the pics of Jacob stopping by here?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If you go get a army bullet proof vest for you and the Mrs.!


 
I actually have a friend that lives there,..got his own hasienda/ranchero with mucho acreage, he has lived there for more than 40 years trouble free.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I actually have a friend that lives there,..got his own hasienda/ranchero with mucho acreage, he has lived there for more than 40 years trouble free.


 
OK then you should be just fine LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> there is enough bad stuff going on here to go around. Not sure why we are having such a bad run of luck here.
> 
> 
> Its so dry, how dry is it?, we had to dig up some phone cable the other day, the ground was dry 5 feet deep. Thats dry for sure.
> 
> 
> At least we have had a reprieve from some of the heat. Its in the low 70s here now. This is my kind of weather.
> 
> Jerry you are welcome here any time...just remember my wife might put you to work.


 

I like the work part but I would require a few JD breaks.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like the work part but I would require a few JD breaks.


 
:hmm3grin2orange: You work to cheap!At least make it Crown!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: You work to cheap!At least make it Crown!


 
I would pass up on Crown any day for JD,..don`t mind Jim Beam either.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would pass up on Crown any day for JD,..don`t mind Jim Beam either.


 
:msp_ohmy::msp_confused::biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_ohmy::msp_confused::biggrin:


 
LOL,..had a fellow at the roast that wanted to trade a bottle of Crown Royal Black for a bottle of my Jack, I say no way buddy. We eventually drank both bottles anyway...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hey you slackers down there!Your fingers broke? otstir:


----------



## caleath

John I missed those pictures. I will keep you in plenty of what ever you guys want to drink.

Off to bed for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> John I missed those pictures. I will keep you in plenty of what ever you guys want to drink.
> 
> Off to bed for me.


 
Nite Cliff.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> John I missed those pictures. I will keep you in plenty of what ever you guys want to drink.
> 
> Off to bed for me.


 
Nite Cliff.Hurry back arse hole :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to sign off also, Nite all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to sign off also, Nite all.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Good morning slackers.I feel like total crap so far today.Come on pills LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, I am a slacker but I am off to the next job, be back in 12-14 hrs...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Looks to be a really nice day today with sunshine and warm temps 
being carefull this mornin,two for the wrists,one vitamin "d",ONE crazy pill !! 

The first cutting job on hold for a couple days as the contractor has another job to finish up.
so on to the second we started yestday.
only got 15 small trees down,limbed,brush piled,cut up and loaded..
gotta remember the wedges today.and winch..
clearing the small stuff out of the way to make it easier to get the bigger stuff.
this is a clear cut of about 1/2 an acre.
bring some diff saws today to play with 

John !! you creamsickle expert you !!
what gives with the 020 ?? looks like 4 diff ign setups ??
and how to hell do you get inside to the coil or module or points ??
i have the IPL but thats no help


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks to be a really nice day today with sunshine and warm temps
> being carefull this mornin,two for the wrists,one vitamin "d",ONE crazy pill !!
> 
> The first cutting job on hold for a couple days as the contractor has another job to finish up.
> so on to the second we started yestday.
> only got 15 small trees down,limbed,brush piled,cut up and loaded..
> gotta remember the wedges today.and winch..
> clearing the small stuff out of the way to make it easier to get the bigger stuff.
> this is a clear cut of about 1/2 an acre.
> bring some diff saws today to play with
> 
> John !! you creamsickle expert you !!
> what gives with the 020 ?? looks like 4 diff ign setups ??
> and how to hell do you get inside to the coil or module or points ??
> i have the IPL but thats no help


 
Afraid I aint no help on that one?Never seen one before?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Afraid I aint no help on that one?Never seen one before?


 
And i wouldnt insult Jerry asking him,he dont like em either


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And i wouldnt insult Jerry asking him,he dont like em either


 
Must be a real POS LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron i would try in the beg for manuals thread.Someone should have something on it?


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Looks to be a really nice day today with sunshine and warm temps
> being carefull this mornin,two for the wrists,one vitamin "d",ONE crazy pill !!
> 
> The first cutting job on hold for a couple days as the contractor has another job to finish up.
> so on to the second we started yestday.
> only got 15 small trees down,limbed,brush piled,cut up and loaded..
> gotta remember the wedges today.and winch..
> clearing the small stuff out of the way to make it easier to get the bigger stuff.
> this is a clear cut of about 1/2 an acre.
> bring some diff saws today to play with
> 
> John !! you creamsickle expert you !!
> what gives with the 020 ?? looks like 4 diff ign setups ??
> and how to hell do you get inside to the coil or module or points ??
> i have the IPL but thats no help



Post a picture of the 020 your working. I just rebuilt two of these. One 020AVP and 020T. They are pretty easy to work on.


----------



## Cantdog

Afternoon All.....almost slipped off the first page...caught it just in time... phew!!! You guys have a good weekend...me and the little lady are headed to the camp until Sunday PM..supposed to be beautiful both Sat and Sun here!!

Jim if you get to Lincoln give me a ring and leave a message (no cell at island)..if you are still around the first of the week perhaps we can catch up!! Have fun looking at land...good luck!!

 Everyone!!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

Thanks for catching this. Have a great time with the misses this weekend.


----------



## tbone75

You have fun Robin!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey John.


----------



## tbone75

Had one hell of a scare an hour ago!FIL got pined between his backhoe and the bucket when he was working on it.Trying to put a pin back in.Didn't move the lever the right way!Hes Ok just very very sore right now.Didn't break anything some how?Hospital is sending him back home.He should not have standing where he was!As long as hes going to be OK I wont yell at him LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey John.


 
Hey Jacob


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Had one hell of a scare an hour ago!FIL got pined between his backhoe and the bucket when he was working on it.Trying to put a pin back in.Didn't move the lever the right way!Hes Ok just very very sore right now.Didn't break anything some how?Hospital is sending him back home.He should not have standing where he was!As long as hes going to be OK I wont yell at him LOL


 
That is one heck of a scare, working on running hydraulics is very dangerous and injures/ kills a lot of people every year.A young fellow up here killed himself when running a Timber Cat feller buncher. He left the rig running and exited the cab to check out a slight hydraulic leak in the processor head, the mike of his CB set slipped off the clip on on the roof, swung down and knocked the controller to the grasping pintles forward causing them to close and crush the operator to death.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is one heck of a scare, working on running hydraulics is very dangerous and injures/ kills a lot of people every year.A young fellow up here killed himself when running a Timber Cat feller buncher. He left the rig running and exited the cab to check out a slight hydraulic leak in the processor head, the mike of his CB set slipped off the clip on on the roof, swung down and knocked the controller to the grasping pintles forward causing them to close and crush the operator to death.


 
Sure scared me!First I heard he was pined under it!Took me about 5 mins to go 12 miles to his place.I have heard of so many people hurt or killed that way.Just so thankful hes Ok!Going to hurt for a long while!


----------



## roncoinc

Got movies of trees falling down uploading,will post when ready..

now to go back and catch up.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Post a picture of the 020 your working. I just rebuilt two of these. One 020AVP and 020T. They are pretty easy to work on.


 
The o20AVP lost spark,need to get inside,cant see how ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got movies of trees falling down uploading,will post when ready..
> 
> now to go back and catch up.


 
Wish I could watch  Dang dial up :msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Wish I could watch  Dang dial up :msp_mad:


 
I got ya covered,culling some stil's


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got ya covered,culling some stil's


 
Thanks buddy!


----------



## roncoinc

<iframe width="420" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/40NxoBYIQ6k" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

been a couple days clearing out and dropping to the center so we can get to them


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The o20AVP lost spark,need to get inside,cant see how ?


 
Remove recoil side first, find the two screws behind the air filter cover, the carb linkage to the throttle trigger is a biotch.


----------



## tbone75

Got another 009 today LOL Anyone in need of a 009? Plus got 3 or 4 more on the way soon?Brother is getting them from someone?All i know so far one is a 017 the rest?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Wow John, such a close call. God was watching out for him today. 
similiar story happened to my sister she was hooking up a big poplar log and she was standing on the log when she slipped, she caught herself on the forks of the bulldozer while my dad was backing up when my dad went to put the clutch in the dozer rolled forward and crushed her between the log and the dozer. She had to be airlifted but broke her pelvis healed up fine thankfully. 


Wow Jerry that is... gruesome LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Wow John, such a close call. God was watching out for him today.
> similiar story happened to my sister she was hooking up a big poplar log and she was standing on the log when she slipped, she caught herself on the forks of the bulldozer while my dad was backing up when my dad went to put the clutch in the dozer rolled forward and crushed her between the log and the dozer. She had to be airlifted but broke her pelvis healed up fine thankfully.
> 
> 
> Wow Jerry that is... gruesome LOL


 
Sure is Jacob,...that`s just one of many I know of,...machinery is just plain dangerous.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## roncoinc




----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got another 009 today LOL Anyone in need of a 009? Plus got 3 or 4 more on the way soon?Brother is getting them from someone?All i know so far one is a 017 the rest?


 
I may need a coil out of an 09 for this 020avp.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Remove recoil side first, find the two screws behind the air filter cover, the carb linkage to the throttle trigger is a biotch.


 
Will check that ot Jerry,tnx.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>


 
Very good job with that camera Ron! I like that


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure is Jacob,...that`s just one of many I know of,...machinery is just plain dangerous.


 
....and horses LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Will check that ot Jerry,tnx.


 
Ok,..keep us posted.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I may need a coil out of an 09 for this 020avp.


 
I can help you there Ron I got one from a points saw and the other also!Just let me know?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> ....and horses LOL


 
Yes,..I have had my run ins with them also.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Very good job with that camera Ron! I like that


 

I didnt take the movie..
i did cull the stills from the movie just for juhn


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I can help you there Ron I got one from a points saw and the other also!Just let me know?


 
Will do if i can get it apart !!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> ....and horses LOL


 
Yea F#@$ them horses!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks for posting the picts Ron,...I like the hardwoods you are cutting, they remind me of the woods here.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..keep us posted.


 
BTW old buddy 
i have a 181 missing the prescence lever/throttle lock piece and spring..other models fit but i can find none.
would make a good loaner for situations like i been cutting in with other people.
would have a spare around would you ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> BTW old buddy
> i have a 181 missing the prescence lever/throttle lock piece and spring..other models fit but i can find none.
> would make a good loaner for situations like i been cutting in with other people.
> would have a spare around would you ?


 
I likely have some stuff left over from the run of 394`s I modded, one from a 394 would likely fit. I will check it out.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I likely have some stuff left over from the run of 394`s I modded, one from a 394 would likely fit. I will check it out.


 
A far as i could find 181/281/288 only ?
i could check also,both in the shed now.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks for posting the picts Ron,...I like the hardwoods you are cutting, they remind me of the woods here.


 
did you check out the movie ??
not a bad fall.
fella asked me how come my stumps are flat on top ?


----------



## roncoinc

Nobody could tell i was wearing peltor's 
cant even see what i look like LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nobody could tell i was wearing peltor's
> cant even see what i look like LOL !!


 
Ron post of a pic of you!I know we all want to have a look see LOL P.S. Wear clothes! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> did you check out the movie ??
> not a bad fall.
> fella asked me how come my stumps are flat on top ?


 
11
Yes I did, that was a nice fall but due to the momentary hangup I can only give you an 8 out of ten on it. At the end of the vid you look at the camera and I thought you looked like a smurf....LOL
The ear protection is a smart piece of PPE to be wearing.


----------



## tbone75

:hmm3grin2orange: Ron looks like a smurf :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

heres the part i need 

Chainsawr husqvarna 181 chainsaw throttle safety lever pn 501 56 59-01 new (h-45)


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> heres the part i need
> 
> Chainsawr husqvarna 181 chainsaw throttle safety lever pn 501 56 59-01 new (h-45)


 
That part is different than the 394 presence lever. I have a mint 181 stashed around here somewhere,...you want it? ...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Ron looks like a smurf :hmm3grin2orange:


 
With those ear muffs on!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> 11
> Yes I did, that was a nice fall but due to the momentary hangup I can only give you an 8 out of ten on it. At the end of the vid you look at the camera and I thought you looked like a smurf....LOL
> The ear protection is a smart piece of PPE to be wearing.


 
That wasnt a momentary hangup !! i was blowing on it to finish the fall !!
was a controlled timing thing to allow evrybody to get clear in time,a safety thing 
a made for video fall ?

I'll smurf you and John !! time i'm done be black and blue like a smurf !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That wasnt a momentary hangup !! i was blowing on it to finish the fall !!
> was a controlled timing thing to allow evrybody to get clear in time,a safety thing
> a made for video fall ?
> 
> I'll smurf you and John !! time i'm done be black and blue like a smurf !


 
Guess you will have to prove you don't look like a smurf :hmm3grin2orange: I feel like I am beat all to hell every day :hmm3grin2orange: May as well look like it to


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That wasnt a momentary hangup !! i was blowing on it to finish the fall !!
> was a controlled timing thing to allow evrybody to get clear in time,a safety thing
> a made for video fall ?
> 
> I'll smurf you and John !! time i'm done be black and blue like a smurf !


 
Papa Smurf


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>


 
Hey I like Willy !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


>


 
Willie for president,..or don`t touch my willie.....lol


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Papa Smurf


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Thats what i look like


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats what i look like


 
Papa Smurf? I worked with a guy we called Papa Smurf.He looked just like him but not blue LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats what i look like


 
You sayin you look like Willy?


----------



## dancan

What are you guys doin , SLEEPING IN ?


----------



## RandyMac

No sleepin', at work.


----------



## dancan

I knew you'd be up , it's the rest of them slackers !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nope,..just getting back in from changing out one of those 20 hp electric pump motors. Man am I getting old, those motors are getting heavier every time I have to carry them to the stand.


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope,..just getting back in from changing out one of those 20 hp electric pump motors. Man am I getting old, those motors are getting heavier every time I have to carry them to the stand.


 
getting close to the Geritol age Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> getting close to the Geritol age Jerry?


 
Guess so Randy, up until a couple years ago I didn`t mind throwing those 200 lb motors around, placing them up on their stands and carrying them out while stepping over piping that stands up to 12" off the concrete floor.


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess so Randy, up until a couple years ago I didn`t mind throwing those 200 lb motors around, placing them up on their stands and carrying them out while stepping over piping that stands up to 12" off the concrete floor.


 
How much is a couple years in metric?

Got a fine day coming up today
Mostly sunny. Highs 65 to 75. Northeast wind around 10 mph shifting to the west in the afternoon.


----------



## tbone75

Could be a nice day here?No rain so far LOL High about 75.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> getting close to the Geritol age Jerry?


 
Jerrytol age ??


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>


 
Ron? You don't like smurfs? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I knew you'd be up , it's the rest of them slackers !


 
:msp_tongue:


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


>



Ron...


I had a 'feeling' you were of the* ARTISTIC *]type...




OHHHH HEY!!!!


----------



## SawGarage

RandyMac said:


> How much is a couple years in metric?



About 32.679 bar, 
or about 4.257 Ricks
or about 27 decimeters
or a coupla fags... (piles of sticks, people...)


----------



## dancan

I thought fags were something else .









From Wikipedia,
Fag, a colloquialism for cigarette .


----------



## tbone75

Got a box in the mail today.Guess what was in it?


----------



## dancan

Looks like imported popcorn LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Looks like imported popcorn LOL .


 
Dang stuff was stale too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got a load of logs today.This was 250.00 Not real easy to see whats there I didn't get out of my truck to take the pic LOL Had it dropped off at my FILs place its flat!


----------



## sefh3

So what's in the box??? the popcorn doesn't look good hopefully something else is better in there than that.


----------



## dancan

Looks like you got your moneys worth on the load of logs !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dang stuff was stale too! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
It was fresh when i put it in there !!
dont be so dang fussy !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Looks like you got your moneys worth on the load of logs !


 
I hope so?LOL Looks OK to me but I never bought any before?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It was fresh when i put it in there !!
> dont be so dang fussy !!


 
:hmm3grin2orange: I did eat a piece of it LOL That carb works GREAT!! Thanks very much Ron.I will get to your forks and knife ASAP!


----------



## tbone75

Still got one problem.Switch don't fit.:msp_sad: Its to big and I can't drill the hole bigger.Not enough meat there.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> So what's in the box??? the popcorn doesn't look good hopefully something else is better in there than that.


 
Forks OLDER than me LOL I am putting new handles on them for Ron.


----------



## tbone75

I need the one on the right.Its about half the size of the other.


----------



## sefh3

What's it off of?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> What's it off of?


 
520 SP J-Red


----------



## Steve NW WI

tbone75 said:


> I need the one on the right.Its about half the size of the other.


 
Oughta be able to find one like that down at your friendly local hardware store. Probably the best place to get parts for oddball Sveedish saws (This is the fight startin thread aint it?)


----------



## tbone75

Steve NW WI said:


> Oughta be able to find one like that down at your friendly local hardware store. Probably the best place to get parts for oddball Sveedish saws (This is the fight startin thread aint it?)


 
I will give that a shot and radio shack too. BTW sorry but we don't fight in this thread LOL Well never have since I been hanging around here?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I need the one on the right.Its about half the size of the other.


 
Go down to radio shack and get a small on/off switch.one wire in and one to ground,done.


----------



## roncoinc

So the carb bolted on and worked ?
i could see i didnt clean it but i may have put a new fuel pump and metering disphram in it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Go down to radio shack and get a small on/off switch.one wire in and one to ground,done.


 
Yep just needs to ground to kill it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So the carb bolted on and worked ?
> i could see i didnt clean it but i may have put a new fuel pump and metering disphram in it.


 
It works perfect!Thanks again Ron.You want the forks all the same I would guess?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> It works perfect!Thanks again Ron.You want the forks all the same I would guess?


 
What do they look like a matched set ?? LOL !!
just found one i forgot to put in the box 
the knife needs a litle work.. maybe take an inch or so off the end and reshape it ?
been eating with them things for 40 years,great for corn and peas


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What do they look like a matched set ?? LOL !!
> just found one i forgot to put in the box
> the knife needs a litle work.. maybe take an inch or so off the end and reshape it ?
> been eating with them things for 40 years,great for corn and peas


 
I am sure I could fix it to look OK.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys. Going with an AS member tomorrow to mill up a log! Excited gonna be at home for a couple of days... finally LOL 
Ill be sure to get pics its a big white oak.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What do they look like a matched set ?? LOL !!
> just found one i forgot to put in the box
> the knife needs a litle work.. maybe take an inch or so off the end and reshape it ?
> been eating with them things for 40 years,great for corn and peas


 
They wont be an exact match LOL Or would you like different wood on each one?Its all good for me LOL Or even fake pearl?I can get all different collars of that too.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys. Going with an AS member tomorrow to mill up a log! Excited gonna be at home for a couple of days... finally LOL
> Ill be sure to get pics its a big white oak.


 
Hey Jacob your home?Amazing!LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Hey Jacob your home?Amazing!LOL


 Yea I know it! Ill get the 350 boxed up and ready for ya


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yea I know it! Ill get the 350 boxed up and ready for ya


 
Yours is boxed up and will be in the mail Mon. The wife wants to know if you delivered the baskets LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Yours is boxed up and will be in the mail Mon. The wife wants to know if you delivered the baskets LOL


 
Were about an hour and a half from the house. Its a suprise were gonna be giving to her soon  Will be sure to telll you waht she says! 
Also dad was wanting to send you guys a thank you gift for the dinner and everything. So ill be throwing that into the box with the 350


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Were about an hour and a half from the house. Its a suprise were gonna be giving to her soon  Will be sure to telll you waht she says!
> Also dad was wanting to send you guys a thank you gift for the dinner and everything. So ill be throwing that into the box with the 350


 
You tell him there is no need for that LOL We were very happy to have you guys!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You tell him there is no need for that LOL We were very happy to have you guys!


 
to dang bad! :cool2:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> to dang bad! :cool2:


 
:msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

Trying to find some good pix for john..going thru ones i havent soerted yet.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> They wont be an exact match LOL Or would you like different wood on each one?Its all good for me LOL Or even fake pearl?I can get all different collars of that too.


 
surprise me !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> surprise me !


 
OK thats easy LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Trying to find some good pix for john..going thru ones i havent soerted yet.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Me likey Partner


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron you could put them saws in that box too!:hmm3grin2orange: I like that Pioneer!And the others too LOL I would love to try that 510 out!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey Ron you could put them saws in that box too!:hmm3grin2orange: I like that Pioneer!And the others too LOL I would love to try that 510 out!


 
Dunno John,that pioneer over 100c,may be to much for you !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dunno John,that pioneer over 100c,may be to much for you !


 
I would risk it LOL


----------



## tbone75

I would like to try one out!But just once likely? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have tryed one saw over 100cc long time ago.Dad had some kind of homie?Don't remember what it was?All I know he told me it was over 100cc.What a monster it was!FUN FUN FUN !!


----------



## tbone75

We took one tree down with it a big old dead oak.Measured over 7' across the stump.Don't know what happen to the saw after that?


----------



## dancan

You guys still sleepin in ? :sword:

Ron , I think that 7000 should come up hear so I can test it LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

was going to take this one out and cut but decided not to get it dirty..








just another load of saws


----------



## roncoinc

John,,i think some before and after pix of the knives and forks would be nice 

and the bits ??
dont push on em,slide back and forth gently.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ron Wow where did you get all them saws? 
The saw fairy?  

B&A pics would be neat. 
I bet John is widdling on his woodpile today! LOL 
Pretty day here, Going out for breakfast then...
TO GO SEE MY SAWS, OHHH IV MISSED THEM SO MUCH :smile2:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,i think some before and after pix of the knives and forks would be nice
> 
> and the bits ??
> dont push on em,slide back and forth gently.


 
Yes we have to have B&A pics of the forks and knife.That one is going to a problem.It has the metal on the end of it.Not to sure how I can keep the metal or not?I will come up with something on that one?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> was going to take this one out and cut but decided not to get it dirty..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just another load of saws


 
Thats on hell of a load of saws!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

I wouldn't get that saw dirty either!Sweet looking saw!


----------



## tbone75

Before pics of forks and knives of Rons. I will repost them when they are done.Going to be a little while?LOL


----------



## dancan

I can see the forks working out OK but after you reshape the knives you might be lucky to get a couple of small paring knives , a complete and total overhaul might be needed on them starting with a new blade LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I can see the forks working out OK but after you reshape the knives you might be lucky to get a couple of small paring knives , a complete and total overhaul might be needed on them starting with a new blade LOL !


 
Dont rework the small knife.
the long one like i said about an inch off the end and shape it like it is now would be fine...i know it's funny shaped but thats ok  just that last inch or so where it really changes shape needs to go.
will grap the pic and draw a line later..
have a bushel of maters to do up and freeze before i go to the farm for a cookout


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont rework the small knife.
> the long one like i said about an inch off the end and shape it like it is now would be fine...i know it's funny shaped but thats ok  just that last inch or so where it really changes shape needs to go.
> will grap the pic and draw a line later..
> have a bushel of maters to do up and freeze before i go to the farm for a cookout


 
OK Ron I will wait for your drawing LOL


----------



## tbone75

Wife gave me one hell of a scare today about 3:30!She got stung by a bee on her little toe.Had a bad reaction so I called 911!By the time they showed up she was doing much better.She couldn't see very clammy and shaking bad!Never had that happen to her before?All they did was tell her to take benadril .She seems to be doing good now.Scared the crap right out of me!


----------



## tbone75

Crappy day here today.T-Storms keep coming and going.And I hurt like hell! LOL So haven't did much of anything today.Down to 3 weedwhackers to get running :bang: Dam carbs are so full of crap not sure they will clean out?I keep running them through USC?May look for some used carbs.I put new kits in all of them but them 3 just don't want to work :bang: if I didn't work so cheap I wouldn't have them I bet? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see you slackers had a good weekend,...oh wait,...I was the slacker...LOL
Well I had a great weekend up at the camp on the lake. Wife said all week long she couldn`t go due to her schedule at the hospital but she got a call on Friday saying her shift on Saturday was cancelled, we were off like a shot. Had a very nice weekend weather wise, sunny and warm both days. Only two other people on the lake with us, unbelievable!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wife gave me one hell of a scare today about 3:30!She got stung by a bee on her little toe.Had a bad reaction so I called 911!By the time they showed up she was doing much better.She couldn't see very clammy and shaking bad!Never had that happen to her before?All they did was tell her to take benadril .She seems to be doing good now.Scared the crap right out of me!


 
I have seen those reactions personally, ..sure is scary at the time. I have carried Eppi pens for years now in my medical kit.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see you slackers had a good weekend,...oh wait,...I was the slacker...LOL
> Well I had a great weekend up at the camp on the lake. Wife said all week long she couldn`t go due to her schedule at the hospital but she got a call on Friday saying her shift on Saturday was cancelled, we were off like a shot. Had a very nice weekend weather wise, sunny and warm both days. Only two other people on the lake with us, unbelievable!!


 
Sounds great Jerry!Wheres the pics ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Crappy day here today.T-Storms keep coming and going.And I hurt like hell! LOL So haven't did much of anything today.Down to 3 weedwhackers to get running :bang: Dam carbs are so full of crap not sure they will clean out?I keep running them through USC?May look for some used carbs.I put new kits in all of them but them 3 just don't want to work :bang: if I didn't work so cheap I wouldn't have them I bet? LOL


 
Sometimes that is all that will work, them carbs seem to plug up solid.


----------



## dancan

I thought I saw your tail lights in Mosquito Bite Harbor Saturday morning LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds great Jerry!Wheres the pics ?


 
Never even took the camera, packed up so fast we even forgot the turkey tyhe wife had cooked overnight....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I thought I saw your tail lights in Mosquito Bite Harbor Saturday morning LOL !


 
Were you one of them Kami Kazi flea marketers,...that place was a zoo.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never even took the camera, packed up so fast we even forgot the turkey tyhe wife had cooked overnight....LOL


 
Forgot the food! Dam Jerry! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Forgot the food! Dam Jerry! LOL


 
Just the turkey,..had plenty of other stuff including the mashed taters gravy and all the veggies for the turkey dinner. Lots of hotdogs and 4 lbs hamburger, bund and condiments..


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Were you one of them Kami Kazi flea marketers,...that place was a zoo.....LOL


 
Yeah , I got sucked in  .
I bought a new hitch pin and a good 1/2 inch chisel for 2 bucks .
The s h i tsu puppy was great at market because all the women flocked to it like a newborn baby LOL !
You want to see the look on their faces when I told them it was a pitbull after they asked what kind it was  !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yeah , I got sucked in  .
> I bought a new hitch pin and a good 1/2 inch chisel for 2 bucks .
> The s h i tsu puppy was great at market because all the women flocked to it like a newborn baby LOL !
> You want to see the look on their faces when I told them it was a pitbull after they asked what kind it was  !


 
Ha ho ho ha,..yep them cute lil puppies will do it every time.


----------



## tbone75

Wheres all the slackers at tonight? :yoyo:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey John  
Did you want a vid of the 350 running?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey John
> Did you want a vid of the 350 running?


 
No need LOL It would take me a week to down load it LOL No big deal to me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t know where all the slackers are but I am off to bed,.nite all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t know where all the slackers are but I am off to bed,.nite all.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ok John, Pictures at the least? LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ok John, Pictures at the least? LOL


 
I seen one.More wouldn't hurt LOL


----------



## tbone75

No big deal Jacob I trust you all the way LOL Anything you don't like about the 031 just tell me?I will make it right!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ok good deal John, Ill get it tomorrow. 
Remind me please, Stressed out and dont wanna forget! LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ok good deal John, Ill get it tomorrow.
> Remind me please, Stressed out and dont wanna forget! LOL


 
Don't worry about pics Jacob.Just box it up and send it out LOL I am very sure its just fine!


----------



## dancan

My sh itsu is up before you slackers , what a bunch LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> My sh itsu is up before you slackers , what a bunch LOL !


 
I am happy for you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another beautiful one here in NS, this is the best time of year for me. Cool dry evenings and nice sunny warm days. Won`t last long but I will gladly take as long as it can last. The chainsaws will be coming out in droves now to get the winter wood cut up. Neighbor on the lake wants me to fell 4 big dangerous trees that are less than 4' from his camp. He is concerned they will wind fall and the rootballs will destroy his building if the trees themselves don`t fall on the building. they are 044-046 sized trees but the mighty 009 will do the topping and limb removal from the top down on two of them .


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah...well...I don't even want to be up now!!!! I want to be more slack....


Got back from the island last night....had a real good time..weather was beautiful. However getting there Fri night was quite a trip..we were going down the bay as the sun set, but the storm surge from Katia had arrived...it was flat calm on the surface, no wind at all.....but the sea was running 7-12' and all the ledges were breaking with huge bursts of spray, It was so rough in the harbor that we couldn't land on the shore in front of the camp as usual and had to go much further up in the harbor, land the skiff and lug our gear up to the road and then down the path to the camp....in the dark. A regular PITA...but the moon came up at about 3/4 and it was clear, it was a very strange evening indeed. I have seen it rougher there but it is always a wind event...this time it was beautiful, nice temp, no wind or rain, clear as a bell, moonlit night but a huge sea on a incoming tide. We sat on the lawn and watched the sea break on the ledge the camp sits on and the spray go right up over the roof...the whole west and south sides were running water at high tide. The sea was running right up upder the camp and then draining back down the beach about 75 feet, then racing back up the beach to break on the ledge again. To bad no pics couldn't get good shots at night, but do have a couple of the aftermath the next morning. I couldn't believe it but a couple spent the night in a sail boat there!!! Man their mast light was showing about 20 degrees from plumb in all four directions!!...LOL...I asked them how they they slept the next day???? The man said "not so good"...the lady said it was the worst night she had ever spent anywhere..ever!! Then, a bit later their inflatable escaped from them so we had to tow that back upwind to them..they left shortly thereafter. LOL when we returned their craft they thanked us nicely and the lady said" So you're not affilaited with the park then? You're an....original...right??" LOL!! I laughed and said "Yeah something like that!!" 

Got back on the main and had a message from Jim so gave him a call when I got home. Seems he went down to Bar Harbor yesterday to see the sights, but took his camper too!! Ohhhh... that must have been hell..traffic down there is so bad I will only go there on a motorcycle this time of yr!! But when I talked up with him he was headed across the state so we didn't get any face time. They did find some land they liked so the trip was sucessfull I guess and if they do purchase he'll be back!! Good to here from another member. 

Get some pics on this evening..have a good day!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...well...I don't even want to be up now!!!! I want to be more slack....
> 
> 
> Got back from the island last night....had a real good time..weather was beautiful. However getting there Fri night was quite a trip..we were going down the bay as the sun set, but the storm surge from Katia had arrived...it was flat calm on the surface, no wind at all.....but the sea was running 7-12' and all the ledges were breaking with huge bursts of spray, It was so rough in the harbor that we couldn't land on the shore in front of the camp as usual and had to go much further up in the harbor, land the skiff and lug our gear up to the road and then down the path to the camp....in the dark. A regular PITA...but the moon came up at about 3/4 and it was clear, it was a very strange evening indeed. I have seen it rougher there but it is always a wind event...this time it was beautiful, nice temp, no wind or rain, clear as a bell, moonlit night but a huge sea on a incoming tide. We sat on the lawn and watched the sea break on the ledge the camp sits on and the spray go right up over the roof...the whole west and south sides were running water at high tide. The sea was running right up upder the camp and then draining back down the beach about 75 feet, then racing back up the beach to break on the ledge again. To bad no pics couldn't get good shots at night, but do have a couple of the aftermath the next morning. I couldn't believe it but a couple spent the night in a sail boat there!!! Man their mast light was showing about 20 degrees from plumb in all four directions!!...LOL...I asked them how they they slept the next day???? The man said "not so good"...the lady said it was the worst night she had ever spent anywhere..ever!! Then, a bit later their inflatable escaped from them so we had to tow that back upwind to them..they left shortly thereafter. LOL when we returned their craft they thanked us nicely and the lady said" So you're not affilaited with the park then? You're an....original...right??" LOL!! I laughed and said "Yeah something like that!!"
> 
> Got back on the main and had a message from Jim so gave him a call when I got home. Seems he went down to Bar Harbor yesterday to see the sights, but took his camper too!! Ohhhh... that must have been hell..traffic down there is so bad I will only go there on a motorcycle this time of yr!! But when I talked up with him he was headed across the state so we didn't get any face time. They did find some land they liked so the trip was sucessfull I guess and if they do purchase he'll be back!! Good to here from another member.
> 
> Get some pics on this evening..have a good day!!!


 

That sounds like a lot of work to get there but I know I would do the same or even more to get to my camp. I had planned on going out to the island to do a cleanup but the swell is the same up here. That island is situated so that the swell hits very hard on the landing side and 12-13 ' breakers are hard to work with. The wife won`t go with me in that type of surf but wanted to go up the lake to the camp. That is what we did, we had high northerly winds on Sunday, the lake was rough but the temp was very nice. My camp is in a very sheltered cove so it was actually hot once there.


----------



## roncoinc

Sounds like everybody had a fine weekend..
would have been nice to see Jim,but NOT in bar harbor on a weekend !!!

had another cookout up the farm,pork shoulder turned into pulled pork for samiches 
got a couple bushels of corn put up and some maters and some hot salsa put up.
nice time of year but it means the end of summer 

ok,got to pick and choose saws for todays cutting,should be out there all day again 
i think i rather play with saws than actually use them !!
been awhile since i have put in this many hours spining a chain..


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That sounds like a lot of work to get there but I know I would do the same or even more to get to my camp. I had planned on going out to the island to do a cleanup but the swell is the same up here. That island is situated so that the swell hits very hard on the landing side and 12-13 ' breakers are hard to work with. The wife won`t go with me in that type of surf but wanted to go up the lake to the camp. That is what we did, we had high northerly winds on Sunday, the lake was rough but the temp was very nice. My camp is in a very sheltered cove so it was actually hot once there.



I think you made a wise decision last weekend!! From the pics you've posted of your island it looks like long sandy beaches where a 12-13' sea would travel many hunderds of feet up the beach...hard to land in stuff like that!! At my camp the beach is probably only 175' from low water to high tide with a 12' vertical lift... so fairly steep and rocky and the sea there was running back out to about the half tide mark before surging back in...not good to land on at all!!! We simply went further in the harbor to where my great uncle used to have a landing and workshop not a long walk to the camp...maybe 1/8 mile...but lugging coolers, groc, and other gear it always seems longer..especially so because when it's calm I can row everything to within 10 feet of the kitchen door at high tide!!!

Heard on the news this morning that an Irishman got swept off the ledges on Monheagan (about 20 miles WSW from me) last Friday, to his demise. Folks from away don't get that not all waves are the same size....you just can't be to careful around a storm sea...safer on the water than on land sometimes!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like you all had a great weekend.Hate the thought of snow coming soon :frown: Going to be some nice days for the next few so I need to get out and do something!Hoping the back will too? LOL You all have a great day!


----------



## Cantdog

Second page guys........this won't do!!! This is worse than a bucket full of broken Stihl parts!!!


----------



## tbone75

My brother dropped off the 017 today.Very dirty but all there and nothing broken!Pulled the fuel cap off :msp_scared: pored out what looked like oil LOL So I just tore it all down to clean it up good.Nothing bad so far!But it has one of them STUPID cranks in it that the bearings fell out of on me :bang: Oh well I can do it again LOL Good 14"B&C too!


----------



## Cantdog

HAHA Hi John!!! I knew you'ld save the day but I beat ya to it by mere seconds.....


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> My brother dropped off the 017 today.Very dirty but all there and nothing broken!Pulled the fuel cap off :msp_scared: pored out what looked like oil LOL So I just tore it all down to clean it up good.Nothing bad so far!But it has one of them STUPID cranks in it that the bearings fell out of on me :bang: Oh well I can do it again LOL Good 14"B&C too!


 
Are you sure it's an 017? Maybe 011. I didn't think the 017 had that type of crank in it.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HAHA Hi John!!! I knew you'ld save the day but I beat ya to it by mere seconds.....


 
 Thanks Robin! I was slacking today


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Are you sure it's an 017? Maybe 011. I didn't think the 017 had that type of crank in it.


 
Says 017 on the top cover?


----------



## tbone75

I have the other 017 piston I will see if its the same?And post some pics later


----------



## tbone75

Pics of the 017? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Piston is the same as the old 017 I had.Could be just a very old 017?Not that I care the price was just right LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Now we can`t have this thread falling down to the 2nd page this often, youse slackers need to pick up the pace...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

MNF football !!!!! uttahere2:

put 5 gals of mix thru the saws today,,man am i beat


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> MNF football !!!!! uttahere2:
> 
> put 5 gals of mix thru the saws today,,man am i beat


 
Thats a lot of cutting Ron!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now we can`t have this thread falling down to the 2nd page this often, youse slackers need to pick up the pace...LOL


 
I got a little busy with a junky little stihl today LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All...Sorry John I can't help you with old Stihl history...I wasn't taught that in Swedish saw school...LOL!! 

Anyway I have a few pics from last weekend and a few from an earlier time but fun non-the-less!!!


Pic 271......This is my arch nemisis the "Irish Lady" and her non-aquatic master. This boat has run smackdab into my mored boat 3 times in the last four yrs.....my boat being the only permamently mored boat in the harbor. He must be getting better as he has not collided with me so far this yr.....I shudder to see him coming into the harbor!!


Pic 274 and the following are of the park dock and slipway...this happened as I was offloading my boat about 200 away!!


----------



## Cantdog

A few more of earlier stories and some goofy ones!!

Pic 280....Eben's Head..north side of harbor..leaving...

Pic 282...Eben's Head looking south from outside the harbor...on the top of this head is where we were when our hair stood straight up earlier this summer due to a rather far away thunder storm...you may remember!!!

Pic 284....Wife practicing her "selfshots" with over dub.........dub in the background!!!

Pic 285.....Dub must have been singing dirty sea shanty to wife.....she seems pleased!!!!

Pic 286....Another selfshot of the happy couple at sea in skiff after the aftermath of Katia ........lol!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

What`s up with that gangway hanging over the edge of the float?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> A few more of earlier stories and some goofy ones!!
> 
> Pic 280....Eben's Head..north side of harbor..leaving...
> 
> Pic 282...Eben's Head looking south from outside the harbor...on the top of this head is where we were when our hair stood straight up earlier this summer due to a rather far away thunder storm...you may remember!!!
> 
> Pic 284....Wife practicing her "selfshots" with over dub.........dub in the background!!!
> 
> Pic 285.....Dub must have been singing dirty sea shanty to wife.....she seems pleased!!!!
> 
> Pic 286....Another selfshot of the happy couple at sea in skiff after the aftermath of Katia ........lol!!


 
Great pics!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cantdog

High sea....float went down and sideways...gangway went behind the center stanchion (6X8) snaped it off when the float went up...brokentose stuff!! It was wild in there as I said this hapened about 200 feet from my moring as I was offloading to the skiff!!


----------



## sefh3

Yep John, that is an 017. I didn't know Stihl used the roller crank bearings in the clamshell design. Looks like some fun. Was lean seized? I could use some parts off of it so if you run across another one at a good price let me know.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> High sea....float went down and sideways...gangway went behind the center stanchion (6X8) snaped it off when the float went up...brokentose stuff!! It was wild in there as I said this hapened about 200 feet from my moring as I was offloading to the skiff!!


 
Yep,...I can see that happening in high swell.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yep John, that is an 017. I didn't know Stihl used the roller crank bearings in the clamshell design. Looks like some fun. Was lean seized? I could use some parts off of it so if you run across another one at a good price let me know.


 
Not anything bad that I can find?Just dirty as hell! LOL I just tore it all apart to check it out and clean it good.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yep John, that is an 017. I didn't know Stihl used the roller crank bearings in the clamshell design. Looks like some fun. Was lean seized? I could use some parts off of it so if you run across another one at a good price let me know.


 
I will keep my eyes open for you!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...I can see that happening in high swell.



Yep...remember this is a federal government opperated dock.....absent is the reality of where it is located...someone in Balimore tells them how to rig stuff like this!......the same as in Fla...Cal...Wahington...Alaska etc.!!!!!! Works some places...not others!!!LOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Dam good thing you were far enough away Robin!I may have crapped my self LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dam good thing you were far enough away Robin!I may have crapped my self LOL



Well John it's all part of growing up on the ocean...I don't scare easily..on the water....I'd likely be more scared of a combine than a little sea!!! You just have to pay close attention to what's going on around you and act when you are able.....not when you may want to...and realize you are not in control...the ocean is!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep...remember this is a federal government opperated dock.....absent is the reality of where it is located...someone in Balimore tells them how to rig stuff like this!......the same as in Fla...Cal...Wahington...Alaska etc.!!!!!! Works some places...not others!!!LOLOL!!!!!!


 
Well they have deep enough pockets to just keep fixing it...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well John it's all part of growing up on the ocean...I don't scare easily..on the water....I'd likely be more scared of a combine than a little sea!!! You just have to pay close attention to what's going on around you and act when you are able.....not when you may want to...and realize you are not in control...the ocean is!!!


 
Thats something you learn growing up on the ocean.I been out in the Gulf of Mexico but thats it LOL But I sure love fishing out there!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The ocean is a totally different playground.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well they have deep enough pockets to just keep fixing it...LOL


 
Yep we sure do! LOL If they would spend our tax money right?Things could be very very good in the USA LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The ocean is a totally different playground.


 
You and Robin know it very well!I would like to know it better LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well they have deep enough pockets to just keep fixing it...LOL



Well they always did....not so sure now!!!! Girl ranger and a camper hauled it back on the float just as the boat arrived!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep we sure do! LOL If they would spend our tax money right?Things could be very very good in the USA LOL


 
Your government spend money right, as in correctly.....LOL...LOL....LOL..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You and Robin know it very well!I would like to know it better LOL



We were lucky enough to grow up with it as our playground.


----------



## tbone75

I have another load of logs coming.I let my BIL have that first load.I got a bigger load LOL 100 more but half again more logs!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We were lucky enough to grow up with it as our playground.


 
Yep....You lucky dogs LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have another load of logs coming.I let my BIL have that first load.I got a bigger load LOL 100 more but half again more logs!


 
That sounds like a good deal,..that wood looks to be really dry,..the ends are real dark.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your government spend money right, as in correctly.....LOL...LOL....LOL..




HaHaHa!!!! Yeah we have got to get a handle on our spending...the bigger things get the worse they are at handling day-to-day basics. State is like a cancer..it never gets smaller of it's own accord...takes on a life of it's own and enables it's own existance.....OhOh this could be considered OT so..... Stihls steel suck!!! Broken ones more than the others!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That sounds like a good deal,..that wood looks to be really dry,..the ends are real dark.


 
Its suppose to be? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!!!! Yeah we have got to get a handle on our spending...the bigger things get the worse they are at handling day-to-day basics. State is like a cancer..it never gets smaller of it's own accord...takes on a life of it's own and enables it's own existance.....OhOh this could be considered OT so..... Stihls steel suck!!! Broken ones more than the others!!!


 
Yes we must stay OT,..Huskies Suck, Steels Rock,..the Red and Blacks make great wheel chocks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its suppose to be? LOL


 
Never know what you get till its dropped off.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes we must stay OT,..Huskies Suck, Steels Rock,..the Red and Blacks make great wheel chocks.


 
HAHAHA!!! I don't agree!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Wildthings rock :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good,..now we are back OT.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Wildthings rock :hmm3grin2orange:



Now you're just talkin crazy!!!LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never know what you get till its dropped off.


 
It better be! I just cleaned the stove and chimney up today.So I am ready to burn LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Now you're just talkin crazy!!!LOL!!!


 
otstir:  I like my HUSKYS !!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Won`t be long before I will be lighting a fire at night. Had a real nice fire at the camp, that heat sure felt good at night.


----------



## tbone75

I like them all but a Mac?Haven't seen one of them I like so far?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> It better be! I just cleaned the stove and chimney up today.So I am ready to burn LOL




That's always a good feeling...I have one chimney I do once a month and the other I never do....two different apliances with different requirements and results!! LOL!! But always best to know you are clean and good to go!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Won`t be long before I will be lighting a fire at night. Had a real nice fire at the camp, that heat sure felt good at night.


 
Its going to rain the rest of the week here now?Was going to be sunny all week yesterday?And get down to the 40s ! May need a fire LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mac`s are ok,..I had to learn early to keep them running for my uncles. They ran Mac`s and we ran Pioneer. We always put more wood on the ground every week than they did.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mac`s are ok,..I had to learn early to keep them running for my uncles. They ran Mac`s and we ran Pioneer. We always put more wood on the ground every week than they did.


 
Pioneers ROCK !!! I got to get one of these P52s going!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its going to rain the rest of the week here now?Was going to be sunny all week yesterday?And get down to the 40s ! May need a fire LOL


 
We have seen the low 40`s already at night and had frost warnings over the weekend.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Won`t be long before I will be lighting a fire at night. Had a real nice fire at the camp, that heat sure felt good at night.



I know what you mean.....I told the wife that this was most likely to last time to camp this yr without lighting the stove. We are so close to the water that we need to drive out the dampness sometimes more than for the heat. When the stove is going that is where we get out hot water, though, with out cost!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Pioneers ROCK !!! I got to get one of these P52s going!


 
Yep,..+1


----------



## tbone75

I also want to get a Dolmar sometime?Got to have one LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I know what you mean.....I told the wife that this was most likely to last time to camp this yr without lighting the stove. We are so close to the water that we need to drive out the dampness sometimes more than for the heat. When the stove is going that is where we get out hot water, though, with out cost!!


 
A coil of black poly pipe on the roof will make a lot of hot water in the summer.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I know what you mean.....I told the wife that this was most likely to last time to camp this yr without lighting the stove. We are so close to the water that we need to drive out the dampness sometimes more than for the heat. When the stove is going that is where we get out hot water, though, with out cost!!


 
I would like to put one of them OWBs in.Just not enough money right now? 5 to 6 grand for one around here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I also want to get a Dolmar sometime?Got to have one LOL


 
You really should, they were great saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would like to put one of them OWBs in.Just not enough money right now? 5 to 6 grand for one around here.


 
They are pricey but they will pay for themselves in over the years, 4 grand here.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A coil of black poly pipe on the roof will make a lot of hot water in the summer.


 
I know a guy who did that for his swimming pool water.Says it works nice.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> A coil of black poly pipe on the roof will make a lot of hot water in the summer.



Very true..but we bring in water two buckets at a time...rather primative..but the way that my ancestors did!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Very true..but we bring in water two buckets at a time...rather primative..but the way that my ancestors did!!


 
A small gas pump is handy to keep the barrel on the above roof level stand full.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are pricey but they will pay for themselves in over the years, 4 grand here.


 
I know it would be nice to have.Cut the gas bill down to nothing!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know a guy who did that for his swimming pool water.Says it works nice.


 
It will make a lot of hot water as long as the sun is out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know it would be nice to have.Cut the gas bill down to nothing!


 
You bet, especially if the wood is free like in my case.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Very true..but we bring in water two buckets at a time...rather primative..but the way that my ancestors did!!


 
I still remember Mom & Dad hauling water up from the spring!Does that make me old LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You bet, especially if the wood is free like in my case.


 
Paying 350 for a load of wood that should last me over a year aint to bad.I don't think?


----------



## tbone75

I can get a lot of free wood if I was able?Dang it! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I agree John a wood boiler is a real asset these days.....not to convinced of the outdoor type...they work OK but I have a real aversion to standing in the rain or blizard firing the furnace!!! I'd build mine into a place where I could fire it in my slippers. Not that I'm lazy or anything!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I can get a lot of free wood if I was able?Dang it! LOL


 
I get it as a by product from tree removals that I get paid for.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I agree John a wood boiler is a real asset these days.....not to convinced of the outdoor type...they work OK but I have a real aversion to standing in the rain or blizard firing the furnace!!! I'd build mine into a place where I could fire it in my slippers. Not that I'm lazy or anything!!!


 
Now thats one hell of a great idea!!! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I still remember Mom & Dad hauling water up from the spring!Does that make me old LOL




What do you think??? LOLOL!!! I've done similar things in the last decade to exist!!!


----------



## tbone75

I have lots of trees right here on my place I can get.But buying it is best for me right now.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> What do you think??? LOLOL!!! I've done similar things in the last decade to exist!!!


 
 Yep I is old LOL


----------



## Cantdog

We laugh at these things....but it is best we don't forget how to do these things. Most of us here are somewhat of an age and do either remember or have had to do these type of things in order to have the necessities of life. What do you think todays 20 somethings would do if they turned the faucet and water did not appear??? Just sayin!!!


----------



## tbone75

Firs place Mom&Dad lived where I was born.Not long after dad got out of the Navy was a old farm house with no running water LOL It was on my Uncles farm.Only 2 houses within five miles!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have lots of trees right here on my place I can get.But buying it is best for me right now.


 
I certainly agree with that, not worth wrecking your back.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> We laugh at these things....but it is best we don't forget how to do these things. Most of us here are somewhat of an age and do either remember or have had to do these type of things in order to have the necessities of life. What do you think todays 20 somethings would do if they turned the faucet and water did not appear??? Just sayin!!!


 
I think they would just curl up in a corner and die. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I certainly agree with that, not worth wrecking your back.


 
No I got to be careful so I don't make it any worse!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> We laugh at these things....but it is best we don't forget how to do these things. Most of us here are somewhat of an age and do either remember or have had to do these type of things in order to have the necessities of life. What do you think todays 20 somethings would do if they turned the faucet and water did not appear??? Just sayin!!!


 
We were taught to be self sufficient by necessity.


----------



## Cantdog

Well gents....I've rum out of run and have to call it a day......dancan and I will be batteling for first post tomorrow!!! LOLOL!! (He'll probably win!!)


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We were taught to be self sufficient by necessity.


 
Yes and its a very good thing!I enjoy doing things my self.A little to much at times it seems? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well gents....I've rum out of run and have to call it a day......dancan and I will be batteling for first post tomorrow!!! LOLOL!! (He'll probably win!!)


 
Nite Robin.Glad you hang out tonight!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We were taught to be self sufficient by necessity.



True Jerry .....very true....and not a bad thing at that!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good nite Robin,..I got to turn in myself, I will be up at 6 am.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good nite Robin,..I got to turn in myself, I will be up at 6 am.


 
Nite Jerry.Have a good day tomorrow!


----------



## dancan

Had to rescue the thread from page 2 , Slackers !


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Well gents....I've rum out of run and have to call it a day......dancan and I will be batteling for first post tomorrow!!! LOLOL!! (He'll probably win!!)


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


>


 
I knew you would!!!!! Of course it helps being an hr ahead!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Oh, groan........
i'm SURE i have someplace that aint sore ??
watched the game last nite and fell asleep before it was over.
got some chains to put on the grinder this morning i should have done last night..nails and barbed wire 
then stop for more gas to make mix.
then go beat myself up some more 
almost every tree now has to be tied and pulled so it dont land on the "grass" :angry2:
couple days we can just start droping them as they want and end up with huge snags ! LOL !
off to work.


----------



## tbone75

You guys get busy. LOL I will get busy goofing off LOL Till the pills get to working better?


----------



## tbone75

I am still slacking!Dang back won't work!:bang: I will try and keep this thread alive today LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just checking in LOL


----------



## sefh3

Afternoon Slackers.
Keeping us afloat for a bit. I'm getting tired of reading all these what's my saw worth threads.


----------



## jimdad07

Back from paradise. Looking forward to the return trip. I'll be on in a bit to tell you guys more.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Back from paradise. Looking forward to the return trip. I'll be on in a bit to tell you guys more.


 
opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## sefh3

Get to it Jim!!! We need some activity here. I'll check in later to see how it went.


----------



## tbone75

The 017 after 3 full hours of scrubbing!Cleaned out the tanks & put a kit in the carb.Ready to put together :msp_biggrin: Saw is in good shape!No cracks or broken parts?Amazing for what it looked like!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> I knew you would!!!!! Of course it helps being an hr ahead!!!!


 
I was already up for an hour , I was just giving you a chance LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The 017 after 3 full hours of scrubbing!Cleaned out the tanks & put a kit in the carb.Ready to put together :msp_biggrin: Saw is in good shape!No cracks or broken parts?Amazing for what it looked like!


 
Looks great John,..spanking clean lil dude.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I was already up for an hour , I was just giving you a chance LOL !


 
Yep,..seen a red Ford in the driveway.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks great John,..spanking clean lil dude.


 
Not bad for a little turd LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not bad for a little turd LOL


 
Only Huskies are turds,..if you don`t believe me ask Cliff.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only Huskies are turds,..if you don`t believe me ask Cliff.


 
otstir: OK A crappy little stihl :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I don't call big Stihls crappy LOL


----------



## tbone75

Huskys rock :d


----------



## pioneerguy600

Any Stihl,..no matter how crappy is better built than its comparable Husky.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Huskys rock :d


 
They can be replaced by one!


----------



## dancan

I think I'll get one of these saws , might become a collectors item someday .

View attachment 198994


----------



## tbone75

Beating up on my HUSKYS! Wheres Ron when I need him


----------



## dancan

Woops ! I meant this one .

View attachment 198995


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I think I'll get one of these saws , might become a collectors item someday .
> 
> View attachment 198994


 
You want to become a Shriner???????


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Woops ! I meant this one .
> 
> View attachment 198995


 
Looks like one I had not long ago to work on LOL I didn't think much of it?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You want to become a Shriner???????


 
:hmm3grin2orange: I thought he already was? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks like one I had not long ago to work on LOL I didn't think much of it?


 
What a POS!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What a POS!!!!


 
:msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange: :agree2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I thought he already was? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange: :agree2:


 
I will give you a $20. to crush it.


----------



## dancan

Did one of you guys say they were looking for a shinner ? 
I think it would be a great shelf queen to sit beside a Husky LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Did one of you guys say they were looking for a shinner ?
> I think it would be a great shelf queen to sit beside a Husky LOL !


 
They would make a sweet pair.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They would make a sweet pair.


 
:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Wheres that dang Ron at?I need help! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

He`s too old and beat up from running those Huskies cutting down all them ole trees, theys putting a beatin on im.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He`s too old and beat up from running those Huskies cutting down all them ole trees, theys putting a beatin on im.


 
I think he may be beating his self up a little to much?


----------



## tbone75

Speak of the old devil :hmm3grin2orange: I see him down there


----------



## roncoinc

Brought a new saw to the job today..
it runs on fumes from burning stihl plastic and just the sight of a creamsickle gives it a bad attitude !! 
thats some nice red oak in the truck along with the "little" 50cc saw that cut it 
funny how stihl has to build 70cc saws to keep up with an old stock 50cc partner 
i bet stihl dont make anything close to 50cc stock that could come close to the old P5000 ??
did that help any John ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Brought a new saw to the job today..
> it runs on fumes from burning stihl plastic and just the sight of a creamsickle gives it a bad attitude !!
> thats some nice red oak in the truck along with the "little" 50cc saw that cut it
> funny how stihl has to build 70cc saws to keep up with an old stock 50cc partner
> i bet stihl dont make anything close to 50cc stock that could come close to the old P5000 ??
> did that help any John ??


 
I sure like it! Thanks Ron


----------



## Cantdog

Good looking wood there Ron.....nice little Partner too!!


----------



## roncoinc

Ok Jerry,,heres another one..
i know it's not perfect but you could almost set a dinner plate on it for lunch..
yeh,yeh,, i know,got some tooth picks sticking up so i didnt cut fast enuf !! 
trying to get better than a 8 1/2 !!! what i gotta do ??? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good looking wood there Ron.....nice little Partner too!!


 
Got to agree with that.I like that saw!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Good looking wood there Ron.....nice little Partner too!!


 
Gee,you know what else i been bringing along to play with ??

three of us on saws today and i been bringing one of those 52cc chicom saws 
almost sold it to one of the guys until he asked why i only wanted $100 for it 
i bet the last week we put a good six tanks thru it and it keeps getting better !!
guy we cutting for has an 028 woodboss,he brot it out and when it ran out of gas i let him use the chicom..
when it ran out of fuel he refuled it and out his stihl away !! LOL !! is 4cc dif so i guess that make a big diff ??
I think next week when we go back i will ask him to bring that stihl out and cut in the same piece of wood with me on the chicom and make a video of it ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Gee,you know what else i been bringing along to play with ??
> 
> three of us on saws today and i been bringing one of those 52cc chicom saws
> almost sold it to one of the guys until he asked why i only wanted $100 for it
> i bet the last week we put a good six tanks thru it and it keeps getting better !!
> guy we cutting for has an 028 woodboss,he brot it out and when it ran out of gas i let him use the chicom..
> when it ran out of fuel he refuled it and out his stihl away !! LOL !! is 4cc dif so i guess that make a big diff ??
> I think next week when we go back i will ask him to bring that stihl out and cut in the same piece of wood with me on the chicom and make a video of it ?


 
What is the chicom saw?Got a pic?


----------



## tbone75

You could have got the 7000 Pus out Ron ? I know don't want to get it dirty LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Gonna bow out early tonight.......gotta get up early to beat Dan on the early morning post tomorrow!!! Nite!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Gonna bow out early tonight.......gotta get up early to beat Dan on the early morning post tomorrow!!! Nite!!!


 
Good luck Robin LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Well off this job until next week..the other guys have stuff to do so tomorrow i am back to the lot clearing.
the contractor wanted to take a break because of the heat tis week..
so i bring the splitter agin tomorrow..
you know what ?? i think this is a younger mans game..it's been a while now i been doing a good part of the day working with a saw five to six days a week..
about 2pm today i stood and looked at the big dolkita and a big oak they was loading on another truck,and looked back at the saw,and back at the tree,,and my friend asked if i wanted him to use the big saw ,, yup,and i grabbed the partner and cut the small oak 
sooner or later i have to bring the "meyerized monster" to cut off some of the big stumps and the double stumps.
it's ALL Jerrys fault !!
i wonder if DAn would like to take a holiday and come down ??
after these two jobs another is lined up ..so got almost another month of cutting in front of me 
Oh yeh,,had a smal branch hit a blueberry bush today,that didnt go over good 
75ft 20in oak pulled and wedged and spun and every trick i could use to drop it between the shed,an ornamental tree,, and and the bluberry bushes..had 30 feet of space to drop a 25 foot canopy,,WTH !! gimme a break !! 
.


----------



## roncoinc

Durn,, I forgot the stump for Jerry's critique


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well off this job until next week..the other guys have stuff to do so tomorrow i am back to the lot clearing.
> the contractor wanted to take a break because of the heat tis week..
> so i bring the splitter agin tomorrow..
> you know what ?? i think this is a younger mans game..it's been a while now i been doing a good part of the day working with a saw five to six days a week..
> about 2pm today i stood and looked at the big dolkita and a big oak they was loading on another truck,and looked back at the saw,and back at the tree,,and my friend asked if i wanted him to use the big saw ,, yup,and i grabbed the partner and cut the small oak
> sooner or later i have to bring the "meyerized monster" to cut off some of the big stumps and the double stumps.
> it's ALL Jerrys fault !!
> i wonder if DAn would like to take a holiday and come down ??
> after these two jobs another is lined up ..so got almost another month of cutting in front of me
> Oh yeh,,had a smal branch hit a blueberry bush today,that didnt go over good
> 75ft 20in oak pulled and wedged and spun and every trick i could use to drop it between the shed,an ornamental tree,, and and the bluberry bushes..had 30 feet of space to drop a 25 foot canopy,,WTH !! gimme a break !!
> .


 
Yep...Going to beat your self up good aint you LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ok Jerry,,heres another one..
> i know it's not perfect but you could almost set a dinner plate on it for lunch..
> yeh,yeh,, i know,got some tooth picks sticking up so i didnt cut fast enuf !!
> trying to get better than a 8 1/2 !!! what i gotta do ??? :msp_w00t:


 
You losing it Ron???


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What is the chicom saw?Got a pic?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You losing it Ron???


 
Looked OK to me.But I don't know much? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> He`s too old and beat up from running those Huskies cutting down all them ole trees, theys putting a beatin on im.


 
You know ther you old curmudgeon,,while working this job i havent brot along a husky 
tomorrow when i got back to the other lot i will bring the ported ( on this thread) 365 and maybe the monster if somebody will help me load it


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You losing it Ron???


 
What i miss Jerry ? besides having to post the pic later ?? did you see the pic ??
the one of the stump ?? 

this one ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looked OK to me.But I don't know much? LOL


 
LOL,...nothing showing up on this end.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> What i miss Jerry ? besides having to post the pic later ?? did you see the pic ??
> the one of the stump ??
> 
> this one ??


 

Now I can see what you were saying.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep...Going to beat your self up good aint you LOL


 
John,, "going TO " ??
Look,when you got competition like Jerry that almost twice my age showing me up i have to try harder !!
Yeh John,getting beat up pretty good 
thot of going to the VA today with a shoulder problem ..
if it keeps up i will go,but will miss a day of cutting


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>


 
New one on me?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You know ther you old curmudgeon,,while working this job i havent brot along a husky
> tomorrow when i got back to the other lot i will bring the ported ( on this thread) 365 and maybe the monster if somebody will help me load it


 
The job you are doing is hard on a young man, on guys our age it takes a heavier toll. I cannot tell you how hard to drive yourself but I do hope you pace yourself accordingly.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now I can see what you were saying.


 
Now i feel BAD,,, not even worth a crituique !!! 
a FIVE jerry !!!  a damn FIVE on that stump and i will be happy !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,, "going TO " ??
> Look,when you got competition like Jerry that almost twice my age showing me up i have to try harder !!
> Yeh John,getting beat up pretty good
> thot of going to the VA today with a shoulder problem ..
> if it keeps up i will go,but will miss a day of cutting


 
Careful there!You may end up like me?It sucks big time!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> New one on me?


 
The 028 will still be running when that thing is nothing but scattered plastic.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 028 will still be running when that thing is nothing but scattered plastic.


 
My brother was eyeballing that 028 real hard the other day LOL I just said you don't need that LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Now i feel BAD,,, not even worth a crituique !!!
> a FIVE jerry !!!  a damn FIVE on that stump and i will be happy !!!


 
Now Ron,..I would have to see the total situation before I can judge anything. It seems most on here think one stump fits all,..well that`s just not how the tree falls. Every fell is a different situation and requires a different approach, this stump may have fit that criteria,, may be not. If the tree fell where you wanted it, no one was hurt and no damage done then it was the right call. It`s a nice level stump so I will give you a 9 on looks but a level stump means nothing to a real feller, its only aesthetics.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My brother was eyeballing that 028 real hard the other day LOL I just said you don't need that LOL


 
Keep it close or send it to me.


----------



## tbone75

WOW Jerry gave you a 9 !! great job Ron!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The job you are doing is hard on a young man, on guys our age it takes a heavier toll. I cannot tell you how hard to drive yourself but I do hope you pace yourself accordingly.


 
You Know Jerry as we get older we seem to live in the past more and remember the "glory days " like they were yesterday...that is how we judge ourselves but what we "used" to be able to do in our prime..
falling short of our expectations of ourselves is a real blow to the ego ..
the young guys tell you what a "has been " you are and you are now just a "wana be " and should retire 
well i'm gonna keep going because i would rather burn out then rust out !!
The only thing us older guys have going for us is the working smarter thing and making proper use of the younger guys around..not that i'm for taking advantage of anybody but if them young bucks wanne hump them big rounds i will let them and make my self usefull by making lots of chips they can try to keep up with


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keep it close or send it to me.


 
If I let go of it?It will go your way!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You Know Jerry as we get older we seem to live in the past more and remember the "glory days " like they were yesterday...that is how we judge ourselves but what we "used" to be able to do in our prime..
> falling short of our expectations of ourselves is a real blow to the ego ..
> the young guys tell you what a "has been " you are and you are now just a "wana be " and should retire
> well i'm gonna keep going because i would rather burn out then rust out !!
> The only thing us older guys have going for us is the working smarter thing and making proper use of the younger guys around..not that i'm for taking advantage of anybody but if them young bucks wanne hump them big rounds i will let them and make my self usefull by making lots of chips they can try to keep up with


 
Delegation and good use of forces on sight is a sign of good leadership.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If I let go of it?It will go your way!


 
That would be fine with me.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You Know Jerry as we get older we seem to live in the past more and remember the "glory days " like they were yesterday...that is how we judge ourselves but what we "used" to be able to do in our prime..
> falling short of our expectations of ourselves is a real blow to the ego ..
> the young guys tell you what a "has been " you are and you are now just a "wana be " and should retire
> well i'm gonna keep going because i would rather burn out then rust out !!
> The only thing us older guys have going for us is the working smarter thing and making proper use of the younger guys around..not that i'm for taking advantage of anybody but if them young bucks wanne hump them big rounds i will let them and make my self usefull by making lots of chips they can try to keep up with


 
Very very smart Ron  I may not be able to what I once did not long ago.But I will never just stop LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> WOW Jerry gave you a 9 !! great job Ron!:msp_thumbsup:


 
 i feel like it's my birthday !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> i feel like it's my birthday !!!


 
Happy birthday Ron!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be fine with me.


 
OK thats a deal if I let go of it LOL Haven't tryed it out yet? LOL But soon!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> i feel like it's my birthday !!!


 
:bday:


----------



## tbone75

Where is Jim with them pics? Hes slacking on us! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Where is Jim with them pics? Hes slacking on us! LOL


 
Is he back home?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is he back home?


 
Yes he was on about 3 or 4pm I think?Said he would give us the low down?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes he was on about 3 or 4pm I think?Said he would give us the low down?


 
Must be tired after his trip, most likely see him tomorrow.
I am off to bed myself,..good nite all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must be tired after his trip, most likely see him tomorrow.
> I am off to bed myself,..good nite all.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,,the woodcutiing is going to be coming to a good slowdown soon..
so i will be able to take it easy soon..
the rest of the week on the lots should have them done.well,maybe a couple or more days to finish..
first of next week back to missing the blueberry bushes and not mesing up the lawn 
one of the problems there is customer has to move an 8x10 shed !!
could be a holdup.. another clearing job is 10 miles down the road and that is maybe a two week job.
the PITA on these is we cant just go in ad fall and cut tops off and leave them and pull out logs and have at em !!
this is all landscape work 
in between if there is slack time i have a couple friends with splitters and was thinking of having a party !!!!!
imagine a dozen or more guys and three or four splitters all going ??
once these jobs are done i have 4 cords of dry logs i need to cut and split and then i'm done !!
and i mean done !! done as in i will only be doing what i need for personal use..
i have commited to these jobs so i will do them.
had a GOOD day today  told one contractor to take his whining and stuff it,more to follow..a small job every couple of months aint worth taking crap from them like they are god !!
I got a letter from the DAV today  YUP,,BIG envilope,stamp of the GOV on it,all official looking 
Dear Ron,,we made a decision on your claim....(SIC) our shrinks said aint no way way in hell anybody gonna hire you as you could be dangerouse to yourself and others around you and we dont want you loose in the world so stay home and we will pay you  
they said i should get a prorated check for five months within a week..
the town has the paperwork done to take the title to my property in 12 days..
the town will only take cash, i can get a loan on the check and have a couple days to spare !! 
Just when you think the bottom is close something happens 
meanwhile i will go out and run saws and cut wood and make the biggest chips fly i can out in the woods by myself or with like minded people !! 
FTW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



.


----------



## tbone75

Nice to hear some good news for you!Hope it all goes as planed for you Ron !


----------



## tbone75

I don't know how you pulled that off Ron?You sure seem normal to me? LOL


----------



## farrell

how are all of you guys doing? you all have been busy!!! so whats new and exciting?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> how are all of you guys doing? you all have been busy!!! so whats new and exciting?


 
Everyone is working there asses off!But me LOL I just goof off all day :msp_biggrin:


----------



## farrell

i know how that is. still cuttin and splitting wood for my parents and now have to start cutting for some friends.


----------



## tbone75

I got a load of logs coming in another week or so.Then I will try to get busy?If the back lets me LOL


----------



## tbone75

Its that time for me.Got to strech the back out.Catch you guys tomorrow


----------



## farrell

catch you later.


----------



## Cantdog

PsssssT???? Dan?? You up yet?????


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> PsssssT???? Dan?? You up yet?????


 
No , not yet .




:msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> well i'm gonna keep going because i would rather burn out then rust out !!
> The only thing us older guys have going for us is the working smarter thing and making proper use of the younger guys around..


 
Well said !


----------



## roncoinc

028 "super" ?? never seen on of em,what's it got 1/2 a cc more than a woodboss ??
will try to get a video today of this old stihl killer 
sometime spent holding onto this and there would be no creamsickles on the jobsite


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure make me laugh  BTW good morning


----------



## dancan

Barnacle scraping tools !


----------



## Cantdog

Man.....I'm thirsty...ned any help????? I can be there in about 10 hrs!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hey ..Got some help keeping this thread alive today!


----------



## tbone75

Got me another toy!A partner K700 Demo saw.But I need a coil for it.No spark :msp_thumbdn: Pics later


----------



## dancan

The scrapping is all done and a new coat of paint , 40' cape islander makes for a lot of scrapping .
Here's a some pics af another boat my friend just bought but we can't find any ID on it , it's about 19' and has a 1985 Mercruise in it , fiberglass and well built , definitely not home made and not a style that any of the boat guys are building around here . 
Any thoughts ?
View attachment 199071

View attachment 199072

View attachment 199073

View attachment 199074

View attachment 199075


----------



## tbone75

Can't help ya on a boat? LOL Got the motor back together for the 017 :bang: Them bearings just plain suck! Al least the rest of its easy LOL May have to start a fire going to get down in the 40s! Dam I hate winter any more :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The scrapping is all done and a new coat of paint , 40' cape islander makes for a lot of scrapping .
> Here's a some pics af another boat my friend just bought but we can't find any ID on it , it's about 19' and has a 1985 Mercruise in it , fiberglass and well built , definitely not home made and not a style that any of the boat guys are building around here .
> Any thoughts ?
> View attachment 199071
> 
> View attachment 199072
> 
> View attachment 199073
> 
> View attachment 199074
> 
> View attachment 199075



I don't know Dan...all I recognise is in the second pic is a Novi boat!!!!! Just guessing ....perhaps a Thundercraft or Mako..again just a guess...


----------



## tbone75

Got the little 017 back together and running just fine!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> 028 "super" ??  never seen on of em,what's it got 1/2 a cc more than a woodboss ??
> will try to get a video today of this old stihl killer
> sometime spent holding onto this and there would be no creamsickles on the jobsite


 
They may be faster cutting than a Stihl but they won`t outlast a Stihl. I have a couple of them hanging from the rafters where all toy saws should hang...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got me another toy!A partner K700 Demo saw.But I need a coil for it.No spark :msp_thumbdn: Pics later


 
Husky coil will fit.


----------



## tbone75

My newest toy LOL Partner K700 demo saw.Should have took a pic before I tore it apart LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Husky coil will fit.


 
Great I may have one?Thanks Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

Well I just typed up a whole story about our trip and lost it. Kind of zonked out last night, I put 1500 miles behind the wheel this past weekend hauling that camper. The truck held up great and I tell you we went over some pretty nasty back roads in Vermont. NH was probably the nicest part of the drive barring the run through the Bar Harbor area and the national park there, that was breath taking. We found a spot that we really liked but have now decided to just rent a campsite when we go up for the one or two weeks a year rather than take on a payment for land that we can only use a week or two out of the year. We did decide to look at some camps in the Adirondak park here in NY and the surrounding area, figure it will be nice to leave on a Friday after work and still have time to enjoy the weekend. There is one place though that Mary wants to look at in Vermont. We are always changing the plans it seems.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Well I just typed up a whole story about our trip and lost it. Kind of zonked out last night, I put 1500 miles behind the wheel this past weekend hauling that camper. The truck held up great and I tell you we went over some pretty nasty back roads in Vermont. NH was probably the nicest part of the drive barring the run through the Bar Harbor area and the national park there, that was breath taking. We found a spot that we really liked but have now decided to just rent a campsite when we go up for the one or two weeks a year rather than take on a payment for land that we can only use a week or two out of the year. We did decide to look at some camps in the Adirondak park here in NY and the surrounding area, figure it will be nice to leave on a Friday after work and still have time to enjoy the weekend. There is one place though that Mary wants to look at in Vermont. We are always changing the plans it seems.


 
Sometimes all that driving takes a lot of the fun out of a road trip. Good to hear you are home safe and sound. When the right piece of land comes along you will know it.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Well I just typed up a whole story about our trip and lost it. Kind of zonked out last night, I put 1500 miles behind the wheel this past weekend hauling that camper. The truck held up great and I tell you we went over some pretty nasty back roads in Vermont. NH was probably the nicest part of the drive barring the run through the Bar Harbor area and the national park there, that was breath taking. We found a spot that we really liked but have now decided to just rent a campsite when we go up for the one or two weeks a year rather than take on a payment for land that we can only use a week or two out of the year. We did decide to look at some camps in the Adirondak park here in NY and the surrounding area, figure it will be nice to leave on a Friday after work and still have time to enjoy the weekend. There is one place though that Mary wants to look at in Vermont. We are always changing the plans it seems.


 
Happy to hear you had a nice trip!Wheres the pics? LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> I don't know Dan...all I recognise is in the second pic is a Novi boat!!!!! Just guessing ....perhaps a Thundercraft or Mako..again just a guess...


 
I've been told the 40' was built by Murphy Boats out of Wedgeport and it's name is the Mako .
I looked at a lot of older Mako boat pictures and they're close but not quite so we're still searching .


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Happy to hear you had a nice trip!Wheres the pics? LOL


 
Didn't get a lot to be honest, it was so rushed that it seems we didn't have time to take many, Mary took some and I will put them up as I find them. Be back in a bit, this trip was way too rushed. I want to do it again but I want to do it when we have a week or so to enjoy the country a little more.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Didn't get a lot to be honest, it was so rushed that it seems we didn't have time to take many, Mary took some and I will put them up as I find them. Be back in a bit, this trip was way too rushed. I want to do it again but I want to do it when we have a week or so to enjoy the country a little more.


 
I hate them rushed trips.You never get to check things out very good.


----------



## sefh3

My Stihl dealer has one of the Partner cutoff saws for sale. Used of course. I think they have a $450 sticker on it. It must be a week of cutoff saws. I'm working on a TS760. Just need to figure out where these hoses from the oil tank goes. I'm confused on this one.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I've been told the 40' was built by Murphy Boats out of Wedgeport and it's name is the Mako .
> I looked at a lot of older Mako boat pictures and they're close but not quite so we're still searching .



Is the Mako the Novi in the second pic?

It seems that the 2-3 strakes running forward just above the chines would be a dead give away...rather unique..but I'm afraid I still can't place it. What's it got for power??.......1985 alpha one drive....250 Chevy inline 6 maybe??


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> My Stihl dealer has one of the Partner cutoff saws for sale. Used of course. I think they have a $450 sticker on it. It must be a week of cutoff saws. I'm working on a TS760. Just need to figure out where these hoses from the oil tank goes. I'm confused on this one.


 
I seen a few of the partners going from 4 to 5.I got a good deal.So far? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> They may be faster cutting than a Stihl but they won`t outlast a Stihl. I have a couple of them hanging from the rafters where all toy saws should hang...LOL


 
Well as it is if it cut twice as fast they only have to last 1/2 as long !!
then you get time off !!
And at less then 1/2 the price buy two and you get 4x the amount of wood done in 1/2 the time at 1/2 the price..
rather sit by the fire than carry an overweight concrete block in a shoe box trying to cut firewood..


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Sup Ron. 

How's yer hammer hangin' this evenin'??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Husky coil will fit.


 
Or maybe some Jred ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well as it is if it cut twice as fast they only have to last 1/2 as long !!
> then you get time off !!
> And at less then 1/2 the price buy two and you get 4x the amount of wood done in 1/2 the time at 1/2 the price..
> rather sit by the fire than carry an overweight concrete block in a shoe box trying to cut firewood..


 
How you holding up Ron?Beat your self up again today? LOL


----------



## tbone75

WoodChuck'r said:


> Sup Ron.
> 
> How's yer hammer hangin' this evenin'??


 
Limp? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> How you holding up Ron?Beat your self up again today? LOL


 
Not a god day man.. 
spliter broke the lovejoy coupling  on ordr,pick up in ther morning.
guy clearing local lot for is welder in some place that makes fanct ovens or somethng,, sez he has equip can weld ice cubes together,broken case on old splittr eingine noproblem..have it back tomorrow 
had some other not nice things go on today,doc said take em as i need em ,, but it makes it hard to type  LOL !!
maybe i should make notes and get everything in inorder..
or go to bed nd start over tomorrow ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Not a god day man..
> spliter broke the lovejoy coupling  on ordr,pick up in ther morning.
> guy clearing local lot for is welder in some place that makes fanct ovens or somethng,, sez he has equip can weld ice cubes together,broken case on old splittr eingine noproblem..have it back tomorrow
> had some other not nice things go on today,doc said take em as i need em ,, but it makes it hard to type  LOL !!
> maybe i should make notes and get everything in inorder..
> or go to bed nd start over tomorrow ??


 
You better take it easy Ron!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Or maybe some Jred ??


 
Ok Ron.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well as it is if it cut twice as fast they only have to last 1/2 as long !!
> then you get time off !!
> And at less then 1/2 the price buy two and you get 4x the amount of wood done in 1/2 the time at 1/2 the price..
> rather sit by the fire than carry an overweight concrete block in a shoe box trying to cut firewood..


 
They by no means cut twice as fast, they manage to outcut a comparable Stihl by mere seconds. The Stihl will cut on like the true perfect machine it is while the partner will cut really well for a short period, then you have to find all the screws that fell out, then repair the stripped threads and boogered holes. When the recoil lets go which they have a habit of doing as they are all plastic, you will need to buy a parts saw to get a replacement.The sparkplug threads will eventually let go from constant changing of the plugs that get carboned up all too frequently. The Stihl will just keep soldiering along with no real maintenance other than keeping it clean, 25-30 years later the Stihl will sell for twice the price of a little used Partner. Nuff said.


----------



## tbone75

This is tomorrows job I think?Unless I get side tracked LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They by no means cut twice as fast, they manage to outcut a comparable Stihl by mere seconds. The Stihl will cut on like the true perfect machine it is while the partner will cut really well for a short period, then you have to find all the screws that fell out, then repair the stripped threads and boogered holes. When the recoil lets go which they have a habit of doing as they are all plastic, you will need to buy a parts saw to get a replacement.The sparkplug threads will eventually let go from constant changing of the plugs that get carboned up all too frequently. The Stihl will just keep soldiering along with no real maintenance other than keeping it clean, 25-30 years later the Stihl will sell for twice the price of a little used Partner. Nuff said.


 
:hmm3grin2orange: You may be right?But I stihl like them Patners LOL I seem to be running into more Stihls than anything lately?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: You may be right?But I stihl like them Patners LOL I seem to be running into more Stihls than anything lately?


 
That`s ok John,..you havn`t used a saw to make a living. When you get paid for the amount of wood you put on the ground daily,weekly, monthly and then yearly you soon learn which saw to own and run.


----------



## tbone75

What have you been into lately Jerry?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s ok John,..you havn`t used a saw to make a living. When you get paid for the amount of wood you put on the ground daily,weekly, monthly and then yearly you soon learn which saw to own and run.


 
I know you are right about that!I never had to do that.I just like saws to play with LOL And make fire wood!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What have you been into lately Jerry?


 
My head,..as in my memory.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My head,..as in my memory.


 
What you building now?I am sure your done with that last job.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What you building now?I am sure your done with that last job.


 
Nope,..just completed the oak stairs today, got the custom fireplace surround all assembled and ready to install as soon as I install the ceramic tiles on the hearth tomorrow. Got three floors to install ceramic tiles on tomorrow also. Owner has moved in this weekend past so space is getting tighter. We are going to remove all the siding so we can install exterior sheet insulation, styrofoam SM, housewrap and new vinyl siding. Had to put off finishing out the first new home built in the new development, it will be about 3 weeks before I get to that one.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope,..just completed the oak stairs today, got the custom fireplace surround all assembled and ready to install as soon as I install the ceramic tiles on the hearth tomorrow. Got three floors to install ceramic tiles on tomorrow also. Owner has moved in this weekend past so space is getting tighter. We are going to remove all the siding so we can install exterior sheet insulation, styrofoam SM, housewrap and new vinyl siding. Had to put off finishing out the first new home built in the new development, it will be about 3 weeks before I get to that one.


 
You got a ways to go yet!I guess i didn't remember all that? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its been quite a job, I have done most everything except for the paint.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time to head off to bed, nite all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its been quite a job, I have done most everything except for the paint.


 
I went to trade school for carpentry LOL First guy I worked for went belly up.The next was just a total ass LOL Then i went to the oilfield to make more money.Never went back to it?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its been quite a job, I have done most everything except for the paint.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## dancan

Morning all !
Psst , Robin , you up yet ?


----------



## RandyMac

Robin is laggin', again.


----------



## dancan

Yup ! I think he wants to play "Grown Up" but mom hasn't woken him up yet LOL !
May be he's just dreaming about them good working Stihls .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Morning all !
> Psst , Robin , you up yet ?




LOL Just barely.....foggy and dismal here this AM....coffeeing up right now...wish I had one of those barnical scrapers coffee mugs.... Did you get any further on IDing that I/O boat?? I looked on line at different brand from around 1985 and closest I found was a Crestliner but was not quite the same....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Yup ! I think he wants to play "Grown Up" but mom hasn't woken him up yet LOL !
> May be he's just dreaming about them good working Stihls .




Mom did wake me up earlier but she had some "chores" for me to attend to before she'ld let me use the puter....As far as dreaming about Stihls....sounds more like a nightmare to me.....that some fellers have a hard time waking up from.....


----------



## tbone75

Sure is a crappy day here today.Rain cold just suck!


----------



## tbone75

I am slacking again today LOL Went to the dentist UGh!Broke half a tooth off in the back of my head.So now next week I get to go back and get it fixed up right.Or yank it out?Maby should have just had it yanked today?LOL


----------



## sefh3

Sorry to hear that John. Just drink some creamsickle koolaid and your pains will be gone :wink:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Sorry to hear that John. Just drink some creamsickle koolaid and your pains will be gone :wink:


 
How about some J-Red koolaid?It done pissed me off too!Bought a toggle switch at radio shack to use for the stop switch.Can't find one small enough for the hole.Went to tighten it up and it broke in half!Didn't think it even close to tight?Now I need to go get another one :bang: Wish I could just find the right one for it?Its only got a 5/16 hole for the switch and not enough room to drill it bigger.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John sucks about your tooth...

Rain here this afternoon......that sucks too...but we need it....got to start the college stuff tonight for the daughter...that'll suck too...I'm sure....kinda sucky day all'n all......started with Dan waking me up....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey John sucks about your tooth...
> 
> Rain here this afternoon......that sucks too...but we need it....got to start the college stuff tonight for the daughter...that'll suck too...I'm sure....kinda sucky day all'n all......started with Dan waking me up....


 
He seems very good at that LOL Your day sucks too!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> How about some J-Red koolaid?It done pissed me off too!Bought a toggle switch at radio shack to use for the stop switch.Can't find one small enough for the hole.Went to tighten it up and it broke in half!Didn't think it even close to tight?Now I need to go get another one :bang: Wish I could just find the right one for it?Its only got a 5/16 hole for the switch and not enough room to drill it bigger.




John let me look in inventory....I probably have an extra one......I'll check tomorrow and let you know....you really do need the right one...a regular toggle switch's toggle is to long and is forever getting caught in brush and shutting off....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John let me look in inventory....I probably have an extra one......I'll check tomorrow and let you know....you really do need the right one...a regular toggle switch's toggle is to long and is forever getting caught in brush and shutting off....


 
yep the old one is real short!Thanks for looking for me!I need to get this saw back to its owner LOL Its is dam nice shape!Thanks to Ron it runs very nice!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> yep the old one is real short!Thanks for looking for me!I need to get this saw back to its owner LOL Its is dam nice shape!Thanks to Ron it runs very nice!



Well..... maybe thanks to me it'll stop good too!! LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

I think i will be starting a fire tonight.Going down to 46!That just sucks!I am not ready for winter at all!If I could manage it I would go stay with Mom in Florida for the winter LOL But then again I don't much like it where she lives down there.Nothing to do? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think i will be starting a fire tonight.Going down to 46!That just sucks!I am not ready for winter at all!If I could manage it I would go stay with Mom in Florida for the winter LOL But then again I don't much like it where she lives down there.Nothing to do? LOL


 
I bet its warmer in Florida during the winter than in O-hoy-ya


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet its warmer in Florida during the winter than in O-hoy-ya


 
It sure is!But no need to cut fire wood then?I would miss that LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It sure is!But no need to cut fire wood then?I would miss that LOL


 
Just like you would miss a sore back!...


----------



## RandyMac

The fog finally pulled back, the sun is warm once you get out of the breeze. I sat under the Redwood out back, the spicy, dusty scent is heavy, bringing back memories.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just like you would miss a sore back!...


 
You got a good point smart arse LOL


----------



## tbone75

I hate to say it but I just lit a fire in the stove.Its still a month to early?But I was a little chilly LOL My stove is in the basement and it gets damp and cooler down there.Still some wood from last year in the rack LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I hate to say it but I just lit a fire in the stove.Its still a month to early?But I was a little chilly LOL My stove is in the basement and it gets damp and cooler down there.Still some wood from last year in the rack LOL



It's supposed to be in the 30's the next couple nights in the usual cold spots around here. Going to the island tomorrow night for the weekend and will most likely have the first fire there but it is never as cold on the island as it is on the mainland. The ocean temp moderates the air temp quite a bit. The park will close soon and I can start my usual hardwood/driftwood harvesting with a chainsaw along the shore. One plus of being located at the mouth of the Penobscot River is the ash (mostly) that gets torn from the river banks in the spring run off and ice chunks etc. that ends up down here as driftwood. I toss managable pieces above the tideline to dry all summer then harvest them on a calm day with the skiff and outboard at high tide. 1/2-3/4 of a cord is all I need for the fall and next spring. Small, well insulated camp helps!! One by product of having the stove going is we always keep a large pot of water warming all the time. Camp is primative...no running water..unless you count me running to the well with two buckets!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> It's supposed to be in the 30's the next couple nights in the usual cold spots around here. Going to the island tomorrow night for the weekend and will most likely have the first fire there but it is never as cold on the island as it is on the mainland. The ocean temp moderates the air temp quite a bit. The park will close soon and I can start my usual hardwood/driftwood harvesting with a chainsaw along the shore. One plus of being located at the mouth of the Penobscot River is the ash (mostly) that gets torn from the river banks in the spring run off and ice chunks etc. that ends up down here as driftwood. I toss managable pieces above the tideline to dry all summer then harvest them on a calm day with the skiff and outboard at high tide. 1/2-3/4 of a cord is all I need for the fall and next spring. Small, well insulated camp helps!! One by product of having the stove going is we always keep a large pot of water warming all the time. Camp is primative...no running water..unless you count me running to the well with two buckets!!!


 
Well hell thats running water LOL I would have a little pump set up for that LOL Wouldn't take much of a pump even if you had to run it 2-3 hrs at a time?With your know how I bet you could run a solar powered one?


----------



## roncoinc

Lovejoy coupling came in for the splitter this morning,wrong one 
they said correct one be in tomorrow..
yestday i dropped off the splitter engine with the broken case to the welder who said he could do anything.
got a call tonight,done !! he said they have a special dye they put on the weld to see if it leaks,it dont,cost,,freebie 
so now i am going to get a complete lovejoy setup for it and a new mounting housing for it.i cut the one on it down to fit the shortened shaft that may have contributed to the failure.
same guy selling me a 8500 generac gen set for $225.. said he left the gas in it for three years and it wont start 
monday go back to his place and kill more trees and get more free wood..
bringing the old partner agin that i know no matter how much i use it will still outlast me !! cant ask for anymore than that from a saw that i paid $20 for and dont have to hide it when the ice cream truck comes by !! LOL !!
oh shoot,tomorrow friday,,supposed to go back to lot clearing,no splitter,cant do that..what i do ?? take another day off ??
got two big rolls of duct tape today,,gonna call the USPS and see if it is "acceptable" as packing tape..if it is will have that big box on it's way soon 

took my pickup and a trailer to another small engine repair place today..should have taken a pic,wouldnt believe what i came home with !!..all mowers,tractors and walk behinds,even a ladybug and some runing lawn boys..
yes you can fit three tractors and six mowers in an 8 foot bed !!! LOL !!
three tractors and more mowers in the trailer with some small engines also.a couple of the small engines have electric start ! (john)


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> It's supposed to be in the 30's the next couple nights in the usual cold spots around here. Going to the island tomorrow night for the weekend and will most likely have the first fire there but it is never as cold on the island as it is on the mainland. The ocean temp moderates the air temp quite a bit. The park will close soon and I can start my usual hardwood/driftwood harvesting with a chainsaw along the shore. One plus of being located at the mouth of the Penobscot River is the ash (mostly) that gets torn from the river banks in the spring run off and ice chunks etc. that ends up down here as driftwood. I toss managable pieces above the tideline to dry all summer then harvest them on a calm day with the skiff and outboard at high tide. 1/2-3/4 of a cord is all I need for the fall and next spring. Small, well insulated camp helps!! One by product of having the stove going is we always keep a large pot of water warming all the time. Camp is primative...no running water..unless you count me running to the well with two buckets!!!


 
While your out at the mouth of the river snag some of them salmon ,,good eating


----------



## jimdad07

First fire here tonight. Dipping down into the 30's here tonight. Getting me in the mood to start the saw work again. Ron it sounds like you are having a heck of a time with that splitter. Hope it gets squared away soon.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lovejoy coupling came in for the splitter this morning,wrong one
> they said correct one be in tomorrow..
> yestday i dropped off the splitter engine with the broken case to the welder who said he could do anything.
> got a call tonight,done !! he said they have a special dye they put on the weld to see if it leaks,it dont,cost,,freebie
> so now i am going to get a complete lovejoy setup for it and a new mounting housing for it.i cut the one on it down to fit the shortened shaft that may have contributed to the failure.
> same guy selling me a 8500 generac gen set for $225.. said he left the gas in it for three years and it wont start
> monday go back to his place and kill more trees and get more free wood..
> bringing the old partner agin that i know no matter how much i use it will still outlast me !! cant ask for anymore than that from a saw that i paid $20 for and dont have to hide it when the ice cream truck comes by !! LOL !!
> oh shoot,tomorrow friday,,supposed to go back to lot clearing,no splitter,cant do that..what i do ?? take another day off ??
> got two big rolls of duct tape today,,gonna call the USPS and see if it is "acceptable" as packing tape..if it is will have that big box on it's way soon
> 
> took my pickup and a trailer to another small engine repair place today..should have taken a pic,wouldnt believe what i came home with !!..all mowers,tractors and walk behinds,even a ladybug and some runing lawn boys..
> yes you can fit three tractors and six mowers in an 8 foot bed !!! LOL !!
> three tractors and more mowers in the trailer with some small engines also.a couple of the small engines have electric start ! (john)


 
Dam Ron!! You had a good day LOL Much better than mine  I like elec. start engines LOL Better put one of them on your splitter? I stihl need to find a pump for my other splitter.Haven't looked much for one yet LOL


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> While your out at the mouth of the river snag some of them salmon ,,good eating


 
I bet he could be like another John West commercial I found, Jerry is the guy beating the bear up but this guy is probably Robin:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BBzpLEjAr8&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## pioneerguy600

The heavy spring runoff from the river above me delivered a nice oak tree to the beach in front of my camp. I salvaged over a cord of firewood from it for the campstove and have been burning the cut up limbs in my outdoor burner in the evenings. I have an 034 for a camp saw that stays there all season and made short work of that oak. I have the same running water there as Robin but have a gas pump for delivering wash/flush water from the lake.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Well hell thats running water LOL I would have a little pump set up for that LOL Wouldn't take much of a pump even if you had to run it 2-3 hrs at a time?With your know how I bet you could run a solar powered one?




True but this the way the ancestors did it......and the well is only 25 feet from the kitchen door...been doing it this way for ever......rarely have a bucket breakdown.....also it would take a fair investment in solar stuff to pump water.....this is cheap and dependable...well.... as dependable as me anyway!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> While your out at the mouth of the river snag some of them salmon ,,good eating


 
Salmon! YUK


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> True but this the way the ancestors did it......and the well is only 25 feet from the kitchen door...been doing it this way for ever......rarely have a bucket breakdown.....also it would take a fair investment in solar stuff to pump water.....this is cheap and dependable...well.... as dependable as me anyway!!!!


 
LOL Afraid it wouldn't work for me to well?LOL Jerry has the right idea!


----------



## tbone75

BRB getting to warm in here LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Anyone seen hide or hair of Cliff?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Anyone seen hide or hair of Cliff?


 
Been a couple of weeks.


----------



## tbone75

Start talking fish he will come out LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> The heavy spring runoff from the river above me delivered a nice oak tree to the beach in front of my camp. I salvaged over a cord of firewood from it for the campstove and have been burning the cut up limbs in my outdoor burner in the evenings. I have an 034 for a camp saw that stays there all season and made short work of that oak. I have the same running water there as Robin but have a gas pump for delivering wash/flush water from the lake.


 
That's how a friend of mine does it at hunting camp. He pumps a 55 gal drum full up in the ceiling of camp and he gravity feeds a toilet and sink. He takes showers with a 7 gal bucket of hot water from the stove that he says is perfect for washing up. Still hunting a camp, looking a lot closer to home right now. Figure it's 12 hours up and 12 hours back to where we looked, I only get a week of vacation a year. Figured we still want to go up there from time to time but it would be easier to go and rent a campsite for a week or a few days. Now we have moved the search for a hunting camp an hour or two away in the big woods down here. Starting to plan a trip next summer up to Robin's area, going to take a little more time this go round.


----------



## tbone75

Ron I have used duct tape on a few boxes.They never said anything?But I didn't ask first LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been a couple of weeks.


 
He hasn't even called in a few weeks. Going to give him a shout soon and make sure he's alright.

Anyone else having trouble with the pages loading tonight?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> He hasn't even called in a few weeks. Going to give him a shout soon and make sure he's alright.
> 
> Anyone else having trouble with the pages loading tonight?


 
Not tonight?But the last 2 days before I did.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's how a friend of mine does it at hunting camp. He pumps a 55 gal drum full up in the ceiling of camp and he gravity feeds a toilet and sink. He takes showers with a 7 gal bucket of hot water from the stove that he says is perfect for washing up. Still hunting a camp, looking a lot closer to home right now. Figure it's 12 hours up and 12 hours back to where we looked, I only get a week of vacation a year. Figured we still want to go up there from time to time but it would be easier to go and rent a campsite for a week or a few days. Now we have moved the search for a hunting camp an hour or two away in the big woods down here. Starting to plan a trip next summer up to Robin's area, going to take a little more time this go round.


 
I have access to plenty of water pressure tanks made from resin and wound fiber like string, they are very strong and make great water holding tanks. One of them holds 60 gal and hooked up to 100' coil of 1 1/2' poly pipe laying up on the roof that gravity feeds down through the coil and picks up a lot of heat from the sun. Makes great free hot water for washing/showers etc.It takes me 1.5 hrs from my place to the camp door including a 4 mile boatride up the lake.
Hope you find a place that suits you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron I have used duct tape on a few boxes.They never said anything?But I didn't ask first LOL


 
Duct tape works for shipping tape here, even that red tuck tape is fine with the Post Office here.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> They by no means cut twice as fast, they manage to outcut a comparable Stihl by mere seconds. The Stihl will cut on like the true perfect machine it is while the partner will cut really well for a short period, then you have to find all the screws that fell out, then repair the stripped threads and boogered holes. When the recoil lets go which they have a habit of doing as they are all plastic, you will need to buy a parts saw to get a replacement.The sparkplug threads will eventually let go from constant changing of the plugs that get carboned up all too frequently. The Stihl will just keep soldiering along with no real maintenance other than keeping it clean, 25-30 years later the Stihl will sell for twice the price of a little used Partner. Nuff said.


 
Jerry,,your old enough to know at your age those few seconds add up after 50 years of cutting  or add up after a couple hours !!
Also what do you care about a creamsickle selling for more after 25-30 years ??
at the estate sale they will only get $20 for it anyway after your gone and you wont care 
whadda ya want em to do ?? cut the the rope that holds up the box your in over the six foot deep hole with your stihl so you think you can get in the last word ??
yeh,my $20 saw may not last as long but i dont plan on selling it and if it dont last it ends up be a very small part of the cost of cutting afetr everything else is considered.
along with that i only cut as a hobby and not to make a living so my needs may be diff than other cutters..
that and i dont feell the need to carry a " man purse " for tools like stihl owners  LOL !!!
hmmm,, i just noticed on the botlle it dont say anything about not driving but does say " dont consume and post on chainsaw forums " !! 
am i in trubble ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> He hasn't even called in a few weeks. Going to give him a shout soon and make sure he's alright.
> 
> Anyone else having trouble with the pages loading tonight?


 
The site is very slow loading tonight and has been for over two weeks now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,your old enough to know at your age those few seconds add up after 50 years of cutting  or add up after a couple hours !!
> Also what do you care about a creamsickle selling for more after 25-30 years ??
> at the estate sale they will only get $20 for it anyway after your gone and you wont care
> whadda ya want em to do ?? cut the the rope that holds up the box your in over the six foot deep hole with your stihl so you think you can get in the last word ??
> yeh,my $20 saw may not last as long but i dont plan on selling it and if it dont last it ends up be a very small part of the cost of cutting afetr everything else is considered.
> along with that i only cut as a hobby and not to make a living so my needs may be diff than other cutters..
> that and i dont feell the need to carry a " man purse " for tools like stihl owners  LOL !!!
> hmmm,, i just noticed on the botlle it dont say anything about not driving but does say " dont consume and post on chainsaw forums " !!
> am i in trubble ??



Nuff said.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have access to plenty of water pressure tanks made from resin and wound fiber like string, they are very strong and make great water holding tanks. One of them holds 60 gal and hooked up to 100' coil of 1 1/2' poly pipe laying up on the roof that gravity feeds down through the coil and picks up a lot of heat from the sun. Makes great free hot water for washing/showers etc.It takes me 1.5 hrs from my place to the camp door including a 4 mile boatride up the lake.
> Hope you find a place that suits you.


 
We all really liked the idea of going out of state and the land prices up there are great, but I have to say that we did not realize how much of a pita it would be just for a week or so. We have all of the hunting we need right out the back door and the St. Lawrence is a stone's throw away for the fishing but it is not the same as the big woods. On the other hand it would be nice to leave on a Friday after work and be able to get home on Sunday night and not have to take time off to enjoy it. You have try things out see if you like them.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,your old enough to know at your age those few seconds add up after 50 years of cutting  or add up after a couple hours !!
> Also what do you care about a creamsickle selling for more after 25-30 years ??
> at the estate sale they will only get $20 for it anyway after your gone and you wont care
> whadda ya want em to do ?? cut the the rope that holds up the box your in over the six foot deep hole with your stihl so you think you can get in the last word ??
> yeh,my $20 saw may not last as long but i dont plan on selling it and if it dont last it ends up be a very small part of the cost of cutting afetr everything else is considered.
> along with that i only cut as a hobby and not to make a living so my needs may be diff than other cutters..
> that and i dont feell the need to carry a " man purse " for tools like stihl owners  LOL !!!
> hmmm,, i just noticed on the botlle it dont say anything about not driving but does say " dont consume and post on chainsaw forums " !!
> am i in trubble ??


 
That must be some good stuff Ron :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> True but this the way the ancestors did it......and the well is only 25 feet from the kitchen door...been doing it this way for ever......rarely have a bucket breakdown.....also it would take a fair investment in solar stuff to pump water.....this is cheap and dependable...well.... as dependable as me anyway!!!!


 
well as dependable as you are will you in 25-30 years be able to be sold for much more thasn anothjer model ??
or wil ou be all wore out ??


----------



## jimdad07

Didn't think it would be Ron and Jerry starting the fight in the fight thread, but since they did , husky sucks.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> LOL Afraid it wouldn't work for me to well?LOL Jerry has the right idea!



Probably not for you......and I'm sure Jerry's setup work super.....but I don't have any indoor plumbing and as I've said the camp sits on/in the bay...I'm talking waterfront here...literally...if you have water in...you must have an approved water away plan..LOL...buckets are OK with me.....requirements are low..as I said it's the way the ancestors did it....camps been there 125+ yrs...no reason to modernize quite yet...


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> We all really liked the idea of going out of state and the land prices up there are great, but I have to say that we did not realize how much of a pita it would be just for a week or so. We have all of the hunting we need right out the back door and the St. Lawrence is a stone's throw away for the fishing but it is not the same as the big woods. On the other hand it would be nice to leave on a Friday after work and be able to get home on Sunday night and not have to take time off to enjoy it. You have try things out see if you like them.


 
You are correct in that trying things out is the only way to see what fits your idea of getaway. I used to fly over to Newfoundland in the 70`s-80`s and have a place there on a river, fished salmon back then but you needed at least one week to make it worthwhile.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Didn't think it would be Ron and Jerry starting the fight in the fight thread, but since they did , husky sucks.


 
My Huskys don't suck LOL Not going to bad mouth Stihls either LOL I have to many of them now!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That must be some good stuff Ron :hmm3grin2orange:


 
UH,,i think the old man already aluuded to that


----------



## pioneerguy600

We all know that Huskies suck, even if we don`t want to admit it....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Probably not for you......and I'm sure Jerry's setup work super.....but I don't have any indoor plumbing and as I've said the camp sits on/in the bay...I'm talking waterfront here...literally...if you have water in...you must have an approved water away plan..LOL...buckets are OK with me.....requirements are low..as I said it's the way the ancestors did it....camps been there 125+ yrs...no reason to modernize quite yet...


 
Got to agree with you on that!Its nice to get away to a place like that.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> My Huskys don't suck LOL Not going to bad mouth Stihls either LOL I have to many of them now!


 
:msp_ohmy: Are you saying that Huskys don't suck? That's it,


----------



## tbone75

Its OK I like them all :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> :msp_ohmy: Are you saying that Huskys don't suck? That's it,


 
Thats what I said :msp_tongue:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Thats what I said :msp_tongue:


 
Well...I do like a ride on the band wagon every now and then...:msp_wink:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Didn't think it would be Ron and Jerry starting the fight in the fight thread, but since they did , husky sucks.


 
My bestest internet chainsaw buddy wouldnt fight with me !!
and i'm sure he can take more the written words on a page typed in jest


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> well as dependable as you are will you in 25-30 years be able to be sold for much more thasn anothjer model ??
> or wil ou be all wore out ??



25-30 yrs???? Hell I feel pretty wore out some days now!!!


But I will say my father lugged the same two buckets across the same lawn until he was just two weeks short of 93 yrs of age. And he was headed out to the island the next day to lug a few more but was recalled that evening and it took him three weeks to there.....I gave him one last ride around the island he was born on...on the bow of the boat he and I bought together...then we sprinkled him on the high tide....hope those two buckets last me out....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My bestest internet chainsaw buddy wouldnt fight with me !!
> and i'm sure he can take more the written words on a page typed in jest


 
I think he would be very hard to get riled up LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting any run time on the 9010 ,Jim?


----------



## tbone75

I sure don't want to be around when he does! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> My bestest internet chainsaw buddy wouldnt fight with me !!
> and i'm sure he can take more the written words on a page typed in jest


 
I can take all you dish out and have fun doing so. I have stated my stand on chainsaw choice and will stick to it. I have run most all chainsaws built over the years and some are outstanding at least to me, these saws are the ones I stick with as they have proven track record with me.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Getting any run time on the 9010 ,Jim?


 
I have about three more tanks through it. I have been cutting up some dead elm and what not with it. I have a good amount of logs to mill up so it is going get some good hard use here pretty soon, just have to get a day to do it. It's running pretty well and I like it a lot, hopefully it does better this time.


----------



## roncoinc

Man,,these creamsickle colored PJ's make me wana go hide under the blankets so nobody can see.
not like you guys would peek rite ???
well,maybe jim would :msp_sleep:
then Jerry would ask about it 

Ben fun guys,,have to call it a night...
best thread on the forum and you all can take credit for that.
look foreward to chatting soon and hope to have better news on the progress of the ongoing projects


----------



## tbone75

Happy to hear its doing well Jim.I bet it will be just fine now!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Man,,these creamsickle colored PJ's make me wana go hide under the blankets so nobody can see.
> not like you guys would peek rite ???
> well,maybe jim would :msp_sleep:
> then Jerry would ask about it
> 
> Ben fun guys,,have to call it a night...
> best thread on the forum and you all can take credit for that.
> look foreward to chatting soon and hope to have better news on the progress of the ongoing projects


 
Just so you know Jerry, he even has Stihl pillow cases, I saw them through his window the other.....oops!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Man,,these creamsickle colored PJ's make me wana go hide under the blankets so nobody can see.
> not like you guys would peek rite ???
> well,maybe jim would :msp_sleep:
> then Jerry would ask about it
> 
> Ben fun guys,,have to call it a night...
> best thread on the forum and you all can take credit for that.
> look foreward to chatting soon and hope to have better news on the progress of the ongoing projects


 
Good nite Ron, hope you have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Just so you know Jerry, he even has Stihl pillow cases, I saw them through his window the other.....oops!


 
I knew that,..Jacob told me...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Ron, hope you get your splitter going soon.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Man,,these creamsickle colored PJ's make me wana go hide under the blankets so nobody can see.
> not like you guys would peek rite ???
> well,maybe jim would :msp_sleep:
> then Jerry would ask about it
> 
> Ben fun guys,,have to call it a night...
> best thread on the forum and you all can take credit for that.
> look foreward to chatting soon and hope to have better news on the progress of the ongoing projects


 
You take care Ron


----------



## tbone75

Got to agree with Ron.Even when I am having a bad day you guys always make me laugh !


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can take all you dish out and have fun doing so. I have stated my stand on chainsaw choice and will stick to it. I have run most all chainsaws built over the years and some are outstanding at least to me, these saws are the ones I stick with as they have proven track record with me.




LOL...Yep it's all in what you like and what you're used to......


Probably the same reason I still ride the same 1959 FLH Harley Davidson... one of 151 FLH models made that yr. Been riding it for 33 yrs and it hasn't kilt me yet..close quite a few times perhaps...but it has a proven track record. Is it the fastest?....the most prudent bike to ride?...easiest to fix?.....no....but perhaps it's the loudest, sweetest sounding motor to hear running up through the gears you're gonna hear to this very day. AND dependable to boot!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have about three more tanks through it. I have been cutting up some dead elm and what not with it. I have a good amount of logs to mill up so it is going get some good hard use here pretty soon, just have to get a day to do it. It's running pretty well and I like it a lot, hopefully it does better this time.


 
It should be good to go now, been hand built and carefully adjusted, hope its running rich now, that will save those big bore saws when they are run hard.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL...Yep it's all in what you like and what you're used to......
> 
> 
> Probably the same reason I still ride the same 1959 FLH Harley Davidson... one of 151 FLH models made that yr. Been riding it for 33 yrs and it hasn't kilt me yet..close quite a few times perhaps...but it has a proven track record. Is it the fastest?....the most prudent bike to ride?...easiest to fix?.....no....but perhaps it's the loudest, sweetest sounding motor to hear running up through the gears you're gonna hear to this very day. AND dependable to boot!!


 
Yep,..when you find something that fits right with you then stay with it.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL...Yep it's all in what you like and what you're used to......
> 
> 
> Probably the same reason I still ride the same 1959 FLH Harley Davidson... one of 151 FLH models made that yr. Been riding it for 33 yrs and it hasn't kilt me yet..close quite a few times perhaps...but it has a proven track record. Is it the fastest?....the most prudent bike to ride?...easiest to fix?.....no....but perhaps it's the loudest, sweetest sounding motor to hear running up through the gears you're gonna hear to this very day. AND dependable to boot!!


 
That old thing is the same age as me LOL And not as beat up :biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

About that time for me, starting to go to bed a little earlier, hunting season is here in two weeks and I have to start getting my body used to it. You boys have a good night.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> About that time for me, starting to go to bed a little earlier, hunting season is here in two weeks and I have to start getting my body used to it. You boys have a good night.


 
Nite Jim


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> About that time for me, starting to go to bed a little earlier, hunting season is here in two weeks and I have to start getting my body used to it. You boys have a good night.


 
Good night Jim, I will be slipping off also.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That old thing is the same age as me LOL And not as beat up :biggrin:



Well.......it's had some hard rubs....1985 me and the other wife got Tboned by a lefthand turner down at Daytona...the old pan flew through the air about 30 feet landed on it's side running wide open...we both flew over the car and landed in the street face down. That was the end to a March (bike week) vacation for us and the bike....but it still ran and we drove off on it...it took us home (not to Maine)...but it was wounded badly...so was the other wife...but today it looks like a million bucks....so does the other wife LOL!!! That old bike has had some serious scoldings...ya gota remember I was only 24 when I bought it..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in also, morning will come early. Nite all


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in also, morning will come early. Nite all


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well.......it's had some hard rubs....1985 me and the other wife got Tboned by a lefthand turner down at Daytona...the old pan flew through the air about 30 feet landed on it's side running wide open...we both flew over the car and landed in the street face down. That was the end to a March (bike week) vacation for us and the bike....but it still ran and we drove off on it...it took us home (not to Maine)...but it was wounded badly...so was the other wife...but today it looks like a million bucks....so does the other wife LOL!!! That old bike has had some serious scoldings...ya gota remember I was only 24 when I bought it..


 
Its a lot easier to rebuild than I am I guess? LOL Can't help you with the other wife LOL My 2 x's look like chit! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Did you pay for the rebuild on your X? Robin :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

I just couldn't help myself Robin :biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Its a lot easier to rebuild than I am I guess? LOL Can't help you with the other wife LOL My 2 x's look like chit! LOL



Well.....that's probably true....I'm a fair wrench but I don't think I can help fix the parts you've got that ain't right....wish I could...my back used to go out from time to time and was extreamly painful....but nothing like you've got going on......my sister was in the same boat as you...so I know or at least understand how hard that is to deal with everyday. 

LOL the other wife is looking good.... inherited a couple million bucks....and I'm fussing with 30-40 yr old saws LOL!!! Ever think you didn't always make the right turn when the road offered two choises???!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Did you pay for the rebuild on your X? Robin :msp_rolleyes:



LOL No Hertz insurance fixed em both up!! The car was a rental that took us out!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well.....that's probably true....I'm a fair wrench but I don't think I can help fix the parts you've got that ain't right....wish I could...my back used to go out from time to time and was extreamly painful....but nothing like you've got going on......my sister was in the same boat as you...so I know or at least understand how hard that is to deal with everyday.
> 
> LOL the other wife is looking good.... inherited a couple million bucks....and I'm fussing with 30-40 yr old saws LOL!!! Ever think you didn't always make the right turn when the road offered two choises???!!!!


 
Wondered that a few times? LOL But this is what I got so I just go with it LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL No Hertz insurance fixed em both up!! The car was a rental that took us out!!!


 
At least that worked out.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> At least that worked out.




You take care John..I'll take a look tomorrow for a switch for you...I'm headed for the barn..nite!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You take care John..I'll take a look tomorrow for a switch for you...I'm headed for the barn..nite!!


 
You take care too.Nite


----------



## tbone75

Hey.......Dan?Robin? You guys up yet? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Hey.......Dan?Robin? You guys up yet? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Shouldn't you be in bed young man, your Mama is going to smack you.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hey.......Dan?Robin? You guys up yet? :hmm3grin2orange:



You son-of-a-gun now I gotta try and get up before you too!!!!

Slacker Dan.......Time to get up little guy......


Hey Randy How's the left coast doing this AM?


----------



## dancan

Of course I'm up , it's time to get to work , I see Randy is still at work and Robin is still dreaming about owning a fast cutting Stihl LOL .


----------



## dancan

Darn , Robin can type faster than me !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Darn , Robin can type faster than me !



Damn straight.......(Phew!!!....just squeaked that one LOL!!)

Hey did you have any more luck on that I/O baot ID? What did it have for power??


----------



## dancan

No closer on the boat but still working on it , the power plant is a 4 cylinder Mercruise .
It's close to a Mako of that era but the lines are wrong and saw no pics of a Mako with chines .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> No closer on the boat but still working on it , the power plant is a 4 cylinder Mercruise .
> It's close to a Mako of that era but the lines are wrong and saw no pics of a Mako with chines .



I'll keep an eye out......it's a nice looking open boat...what about those trim tabs on the stern..are they permanently set at that angle....I see no rams..


----------



## RandyMac

Mostly clear and a mild 52 degrees, I do see some low fog over the harbor, but the 4 knot breeze is from the NW so that dab of fog will stay put.
Been a few recent reports of Great Whites cruisin' locally, a couple in the 12 to 15 foot range. 
Crescent City Shark Sighting - YouTube


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Mostly clear and a mild 52 degrees, I do see some low fog over the harbor, but the 4 knot breeze is from the NW so that dab of fog will stay put.
> Been a few recent reports of Great Whites cruisin' locally, a couple in the 12 to 15 foot range.
> Crescent City Shark Sighting - YouTube


 
I would like to see the sharks.From a big boat! LOL


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Shouldn't you be in bed young man, your Mama is going to smack you.


 
Mama got smart and went back to Florida LOL 36 out this morning and frost!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You son-of-a-gun now I gotta try and get up before you too!!!!
> 
> Slacker Dan.......Time to get up little guy......
> 
> 
> Hey Randy How's the left coast doing this AM?


 
I keep trying to go back to sleep.Dang back just don't want to LOL


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> I would like to see the sharks.From a big boat! LOL


 
We have a problem with sharks here, particularly the Great Whites. The Sea Mammal Protection Act produced an over population of Seals, Sealions and Elephant Seals, all of which breed in our local waters. Where you have lots of sea mammals, you have sharks. Every other time I have gone to fish the St.George Reef, we saw GWs near the boat. They glommed on to the fact that boats mean food. You hook a fish, they take it. You quit fishing and move, they follow. That wretched little video is representive of what we see. The area they were in, is very close to the rookeries at Castlerock, one of the biggest haul-out and breeding areas in the lower 48, to see GWs there is a given. While not a well known fact, there are a couple hundred shark vs seal attacks here every year. Back in 1969, there was a mass attack by what were called transient GWs, the beaches were littered with mangled seals and Steller Sealions. Few things smell as bad as rotting sealions.


----------



## dancan

We got sharks up here as well Shark sighting not uncommon, says researcher - Nova Scotia - CBC News .
John , a little whiskey will smooth things out and soon zzzzzzzzzzzz .
I'm pretty sure there are missing parts on the trim tabs and the center console part is home made so we'll try and figure out where the original was set up .


----------



## roncoinc

Good morning all,beutifull sunshine and 48 deg warming up to the mid 60's 
read what i posted last nite,wasnt as bad as i thot :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> We got sharks up here as well Shark sighting not uncommon, says researcher - Nova Scotia - CBC News .
> John , a little whiskey will smooth things out and soon zzzzzzzzzzzz .
> I'm pretty sure there are missing parts on the trim tabs and the center console part is home made so we'll try and figure out where the original was set up .


 
I don't think a shot would be to good for me with these pain pills?But it may be fun? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good morning all,beutifull sunshine and 48 deg warming up to the mid 60's
> read what i posted last nite,wasnt as bad as i thot :msp_confused:


 
No it wasen't bad at all


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> We have a problem with sharks here, particularly the Great Whites. The Sea Mammal Protection Act produced an over population of Seals, Sealions and Elephant Seals, all of which breed in our local waters. Where you have lots of sea mammals, you have sharks. Every other time I have gone to fish the St.George Reef, we saw GWs near the boat. They glommed on to the fact that boats mean food. You hook a fish, they take it. You quit fishing and move, they follow. That wretched little video is representive of what we see. The area they were in, is very close to the rookeries at Castlerock, one of the biggest haul-out and breeding areas in the lower 48, to see GWs there is a given. While not a well known fact, there are a couple hundred shark vs seal attacks here every year. Back in 1969, there was a mass attack by what were called transient GWs, the beaches were littered with mangled seals and Steller Sealions. Few things smell as bad as rotting sealions.


 
It seems like I watched a TV show about that?I like to watch them nature shows LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the first frost last night.So much for my maters  Got a fire going and it feels good!


----------



## RandyMac

Our boring weather for the next week.

Today: Sunny, with a high near 60. North northwest wind between 9 and 13 mph. 

Tonight: Patchy fog after 11pm. Otherwise, partly cloudy, with a low around 49. North northwest wind between 8 and 11 mph. 

Saturday: Patchy fog before 11am. Otherwise, mostly sunny, with a high near 60. North northwest wind around 8 mph. 

Saturday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 49. North northwest wind between 3 and 7 mph. 

Sunday: Patchy fog before 11am. Otherwise, mostly sunny, with a high near 64. Calm wind becoming west around 5 mph. 

Sunday Night: Patchy fog after 11pm. Otherwise, partly cloudy, with a low around 54. 

Monday: Patchy fog before 11am. Otherwise, mostly sunny, with a high near 64. 

Monday Night: Patchy fog after 11pm. Otherwise, partly cloudy, with a low around 54. 

Tuesday: Patchy fog before 11am. Otherwise, mostly sunny, with a high near 61. 

Tuesday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 53. 

Wednesday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 61. 

Wednesday Night: A slight chance of rain. Patchy fog after 11pm. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with a low around 54. 

Thursday: A slight chance of rain. Patchy fog before 11am. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with a high near 62.


----------



## paccity

RandyMac said:


> Our boring weather for the next week.
> 
> Today: Sunny, with a high near 60. North northwest wind between 9 and 13 mph.
> 
> Tonight: Patchy fog after 11pm. Otherwise, partly cloudy, with a low around 49. North northwest wind between 8 and 11 mph.
> 
> Saturday: Patchy fog before 11am. Otherwise, mostly sunny, with a high near 60. North northwest wind around 8 mph.
> 
> Saturday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 49. North northwest wind between 3 and 7 mph.
> 
> Sunday: Patchy fog before 11am. Otherwise, mostly sunny, with a high near 64. Calm wind becoming west around 5 mph.
> 
> Sunday Night: Patchy fog after 11pm. Otherwise, partly cloudy, with a low around 54.
> 
> Monday: Patchy fog before 11am. Otherwise, mostly sunny, with a high near 64.
> 
> Monday Night: Patchy fog after 11pm. Otherwise, partly cloudy, with a low around 54.
> 
> Tuesday: Patchy fog before 11am. Otherwise, mostly sunny, with a high near 61.
> 
> Tuesday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 53.
> 
> Wednesday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 61.
> 
> Wednesday Night: A slight chance of rain. Patchy fog after 11pm. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with a low around 54.
> 
> Thursday: A slight chance of rain. Patchy fog before 11am. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with a high near 62.


 
so, ya think you'll be havin some soup in the morn.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Taking a little break from weedwackers LOL I am just about to give up on 2 of them.Them carbs just will not work!So back to that last 009 I got.Clean it up and put it back together.Then I think I will look the partner F65 and see what I can do with that?That is if the back will let me?Its being a big pain today LOL


----------



## sefh3

Well I hate to admit it but I made a tiny mistake last night. I'm working on the TS760 cutoff saw. It came in a box in pieces. I got all of it assembled last night and started it for a minute. Wow what a torquey thing. I get a call from my dealer this morning. Your cylinder gasket for the 760 is in. OH CHIT!! I assembled the whole flipping saw and there is no gasket or sealer. So, it looks like it will be coming apart tonight and get it fixed.


----------



## 8433jeff

roncoinc said:


> Good morning all,beutifull sunshine and 48 deg warming up to the mid 60's
> read what i posted last nite,wasnt as bad as i thot :msp_confused:


 
Repped. Drink them up. You don't have to go home, but you can't stay here.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Well I hate to admit it but I made a tiny mistake last night. I'm working on the TS760 cutoff saw. It came in a box in pieces. I got all of it assembled last night and started it for a minute. Wow what a torquey thing. I get a call from my dealer this morning. Your cylinder gasket for the 760 is in. OH CHIT!! I assembled the whole flipping saw and there is no gasket or sealer. So, it looks like it will be coming apart tonight and get it fixed.


 
OOPS !! LOL Got my Partner K700 running :msp_thumbup: Must of had a big brain fart?I have 2 Partner saws laying here LOL Took the coil off the F65 no spark :msp_confused: Then I took the one off the F55.Good spark! 3 pulls it fired right up :msp_thumbup: Also Modified Mark is sending me the right coil for it!The F55 doesen't need much to get running but the F65 is going to take some work?Motor is all good just a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## sefh3

The old gasket had a tear in it. I checked the squish with it. It look new but was tore. HMMM I wonder why the saw didn't run right.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> The old gasket had a tear in it. I checked the squish with it. It look new but was tore. HMMM I wonder why the saw didn't run right.


 
Glad you got your lines fixed up.Where did that 3rd one go?


----------



## sefh3

Strange setup if you ask me. In the oil tank there is a line that has a fuel filter attached to it. That goes to the vent on top of the fuel tank. One line goes to the top of the air filter from the crankcase. The impulse line attaches to the bottom of the fuel filter. I'll get some pictures tonight so it will make sence


----------



## Cantdog

Off to the island guys...blowing like hell North west...atleast it'll be behind me...helping me along...cold too WILL have afire tonight for sure!!! Have good weekend all...talk to ya on Sunday.....this doesn't mean you can sleep in either.... Dan!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Off to the island guys...blowing like hell North west...atleast it'll be behind me...helping me along...cold too WILL have afire tonight for sure!!! Have good weekend all...talk to ya on Sunday.....this doesn't mean you can sleep in either.... Dan!!!!


 
You have fun Robin!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Strange setup if you ask me. In the oil tank there is a line that has a fuel filter attached to it. That goes to the vent on top of the fuel tank. One line goes to the top of the air filter from the crankcase. The impulse line attaches to the bottom of the fuel filter. I'll get some pictures tonight so it will make sence


 
Sounds very strange? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Off to the island guys...blowing like hell North west...atleast it'll be behind me...helping me along...cold too WILL have afire tonight for sure!!! Have good weekend all...talk to ya on Sunday.....this doesn't mean you can sleep in either.... Dan!!!!


 
Have a good trip and have no fear , I'll be up LOL !


----------



## dancan

It's right quite in here , looks like John crashed from lack of sleep .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It's right quiet in here , looks like John crashed from lack of sleep .



Fixed it for you Dan.


----------



## tbone75

I am still here LOL me and the wife just split a truck load of wood!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am still here LOL me and the wife just split a truck load of wood!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Off to the island guys...blowing like hell North west...atleast it'll be behind me...helping me along...cold too WILL have afire tonight for sure!!! Have good weekend all...talk to ya on Sunday.....this doesn't mean you can sleep in either.... Dan!!!!


 
Have a safe trip Robin, nice to feel the colder weather kicking in for sure.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I am still here LOL me and the wife just split a truck load of wood!


 
Making the poor Mrs. King cut and split all the wood...what's your secret?


----------



## tbone75

Took the 028 out and got it tuned in.Just cut enough to get it set up good.Runs just fine :msp_thumbup: My nephew came over I showed him the 017 I just got going.He liked it so I traded him for his 012 LOL Now I have 2 of them?He just put a new stihl 14" B&C on it.So one of them is up for sale or trade LOL BTW I did take a nap from 4 to 5 LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Making the poor Mrs. King cut and split all the wood...what's your secret?


 
She said lets go split some wood?How could I say no? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Took the 028 out and got it tuned in.Just cut enough to get it set up good.Runs just fine :msp_thumbup: My nephew came over I showed him the 017 I just got going.He liked it so I traded him for his 012 LOL Now I have 2 of them?He just put a new stihl 14" B&C on it.So one of them is up for sale or trade LOL BTW I did take a nap from 4 to 5 LOL


 
I like those 028's, great little firewood saw. I did an 025 for my FIL last winter and he loves it, sent his junker Craftsman saws to my shop and kept the 
Stihl at his place. I do miss my 044 quite a bit, may have to find another blown up one to restore.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> She said lets go split some wood?How could I say no? LOL


 
Very lucky man, good women keep us all going. Mary is one helluva worker, she stacks all the wood every year while I am at work, mows the yard, plus she works at the family cheese store and baby sits a little one for a neighbor of ours. I don't know how she does it.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I like those 028's, great little firewood saw. I did an 025 for my FIL last winter and he loves it, sent his junker Craftsman saws to my shop and kept the
> Stihl at his place. I do miss my 044 quite a bit, may have to find another blown up one to restore.


 
Didn't Cliff have a couple of them?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Very lucky man, good women keep us all going. Mary is one helluva worker, she stacks all the wood every year while I am at work, mows the yard, plus she works at the family cheese store and baby sits a little one for a neighbor of ours. I don't know how she does it.


 
My wife does most of the stacking too!The past year any way LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Didn't Cliff have a couple of them?


 
Yes he does, he has one that is ported and souped up to the max that another member on here did for him and it's a screamer. If yo ever want to try your hand at porting, those 044s are great to do it on, they respond to the porting very well plus they are pretty easy to do. I did the one I sold and the guy keeps telling me how much he loves it. He says he keeps getting oohs and ahhs out of the guys he cuts wood with every time he breaks it out. I have a SD 120si I ported and it is even better, it was a little harder to port.


----------



## tbone75

Jim i got another mini-mac if you want it?I think its a #6?Something like that?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Yes he does, he has one that is ported and souped up to the max that another member on here did for him and it's a screamer. If yo ever want to try your hand at porting, those 044s are great to do it on, they respond to the porting very well plus they are pretty easy to do. I did the one I sold and the guy keeps telling me how much he loves it. He says he keeps getting oohs and ahhs out of the guys he cuts wood with every time he breaks it out. I have a SD 120si I ported and it is even better, it was a little harder to port.


 
I have a 046 that may get ported one of these days?


----------



## tbone75

Plus the 064 if Jerry can save it? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim i got another mini-mac if you want it?I think its a #6?Something like that?


 
I'll ask Mary if she wants it, I hate them things. That 046 would do great with some port work, heck, that saw does great without it. The best thing about those saws to me is that parts are very easy to get at great prices, so if you went too far it's not a big deal. I do love Stihls wuite a bit but I am a Dolmar man at heart if you couldn't tell.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I'll ask Mary if she wants it, I hate them things. That 046 would do great with some port work, heck, that saw does great without it. The best thing about those saws to me is that parts are very easy to get at great prices, so if you went too far it's not a big deal. I do love Stihls wuite a bit but I am a Dolmar man at heart if you couldn't tell.


 
Yep I think we know LOL I sure seem to have a lot of Stihls now?Plus I have 5 Huskys LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Yep I think we know LOL I sure seem to have a lot of Stihls now?Plus I have 5 Huskys LOL


 
You are getting a pretty good stable going. How do you like running those pro grade saws?


----------



## jimdad07

Mary says she'll take that little satanic POS off of your hands. Do you want anything for it? You sent her quite a bit the last time, at least let us cover the shipping.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You are getting a pretty good stable going. How do you like running those pro grade saws?


 
The 046 is the most fun that thing is sweet!But I still like my Husky 350s too! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Mary says she'll take that little satanic POS off of your hands. Do you want anything for it? You sent her quite a bit the last time, at least let us cover the shipping.


 
LOL I bet you will have something I need one of these days?I will get it out next week sometime.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tomorrow is the day for me to put my firewood in under cover for this winters burning. Its been cut and piled outside with a covering over the top for 3 years, should be dry enough to burn.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tomorrow is the day for me to put my firewood in under cover for this winters burning. Its been cut and piled outside with a covering over the top for 3 years, should be dry enough to burn.


 
It sure should be!Should burn very nice!


----------



## tbone75

That is a nice pile of wood there Jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is a nice pile of wood there Jerry!


 
The stuff in the back,right hand side of pict, is the oldest. I will use the wood from that side, there is 12+ cord there and I only use 3 cord a year.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys... done hit rock bottom.


----------



## jimdad07

Heck of a pile you have there Jerry. Sorry I disappeared on you guys, a house about a mile down the road is burning to the ground. Hope everyone got out alright.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys... done hit rock bottom.


 
What's the matter Jonas? You aren't fixing a mini mac are you?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys... done hit rock bottom.


 
Whats up Boy Wonder LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

lol minimacs thanks Jim needed a laugh. 
Crystal... She's into another guy... And.. there going camping this weekend...


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Heck of a pile you have there Jerry. Sorry I disappeared on you guys, a house about a mile down the road is burning to the ground. Hope everyone got out alright.


 
Dam I hope so!Dads house when he was kid burnt down twice out in Okla. been through 2 small house fires my self when i was a kid.Nothing much worse I don't think!


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> lol minimacs thanks Jim needed a laugh.
> Crystal... She's into another guy... And.. there going camping this weekend...


 
It's not an easy thing Jacob to see that. I think most of us have been there at one time or another, nothing that makes it easy either. As long as you aren't into another guy, you will get through it ok.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Dam I hope so!Dads house when he was kid burnt down twice out in Okla. been through 2 small house fires my self when i was a kid.Nothing much worse I don't think!


 
I am surprised that you are able to burn wood. I know a few people who have had fires from unrelated things and aren't able to have wood stoves after that, a lot of them switched to outdoor boilers.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> lol minimacs thanks Jim needed a laugh.
> Crystal... She's into another guy... And.. there going camping this weekend...


 
Its better now than years later.Your way to young to worry about women much yet.There are WAY to many out there.Don't get tied down to one!At least not yet.You need to have some more fun and live right now.Plus she wasen't into what you liked to much.Sounded like she was wanting all you time.You just can't live like that!Some good advice right now is to not get serious with any one till your about 25 or older!Your going to miss to much of life trying to please someone else every min. of the day.You got to take care of #1 before you do #2


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I am surprised that you are able to burn wood. I know a few people who have had fires from unrelated things and aren't able to have wood stoves after that, a lot of them switched to outdoor boilers.


 
I talked to the insc. guy before I put it in.No problem because its in the basement with nothing but cement around it.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys... done hit rock bottom.


 
Jacob the best thing to do right now is keep your self busy.I know you will feel better in just a few days!I know it sucks bad right now.Try not to think about it and just get busy doing something.Plus when your on the road you can flirt with all the girls you want!!!


----------



## sefh3

Evening slackers.
Here is the cutoff saw I'm working on. Boy this thing is a beast.





Here is a picture of the fuel system. On the diaphram side of the carb, the impulse hooks up to the air filter. The tank vent actually vents in the oil tank of the saw. It's the same design as the 076 chainsaw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Heck of a pile you have there Jerry. Sorry I disappeared on you guys, a house about a mile down the road is burning to the ground. Hope everyone got out alright.


 
Wow,..that is serious,..hope everyone got out . Bad enough to lose possessions, they can be replaced but loss of life cannot.


----------



## sefh3

Jacob,
Half the population in the country are women. I know it hurts now but that is today. Tomorrow will be different. There are more fish in the sea, my friend. I'm sure there is a lucky woman out there waiting for you. The challenge is finding her. It took me a while to find my wife, but damn I'm the luckiest man on the face of this earth. She treats me very well. Hang in there and go fishin'.


----------



## sefh3

Opps got the pictures mixed up.


----------



## Eccentric

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys... done hit rock bottom.


 


ChainsawmanXX said:


> lol minimacs thanks Jim needed a laugh.
> Crystal... She's into another guy... And.. there going camping this weekend...


 
Sorry to hear that Jacob. That ain't anywhere near rock bottom....................though it sure feels like it (especially at your age). Like the other guys have said, it's too early for you to get too hung up on a girl. Girls don't know WTF they want at that age. Have fun with 'em, but don't do anything STUPID. Enjoy life. Have fun working with your Dad. Keep on growing as a man. You seem to be doing an outstanding job of that so far.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening slackers.
> Here is the cutoff saw I'm working on. Boy this thing is a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the fuel system. On the diaphram side of the carb, the impulse hooks up to the air filter. The tank vent actually vents in the oil tank of the saw. It's the same design as the 076 chainsaw.


 
Did you get the gasket put in?


----------



## jimdad07

That is an animal of a cutoff saw Scott. We have the same one at work and it is one cuttin machine.


----------



## sefh3

Yep has a new gasket in it. Stopped at the dealer tonight and picked it up. That's why I'm late to this party. I to tear it all down and install it and reassemble. I need to find a belt for it. Dealer didn't have one in stock. One of the bigger concrete companies can in yesterday and bought everyone they had for that saw.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That is an animal of a cutoff saw Scott. We have the same one at work and it is one cuttin machine.


 
This 700 seems to have plenty of power.Going to find me something to chop up to see what it will do?Soon as I get the new air filters for it.


----------



## sefh3

Had to make sure my 3000th post was here. 

This is a great thread!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Had to make sure my 3000th post was here.
> 
> This is a great thread!!!!


 
3,000, way to go Scott. This thread is the place to do it. This is pretty much the only thread I really come to anymore. I venture out now and then and come right back.


----------



## sefh3

I don't know much about those Partners. How big is it cc wise??


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yep has a new gasket in it. Stopped at the dealer tonight and picked it up. That's why I'm late to this party. I to tear it all down and install it and reassemble. I need to find a belt for it. Dealer didn't have one in stock. One of the bigger concrete companies can in yesterday and bought everyone they had for that saw.


 
I lucked out on the belt.Its new on mine LOL


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Had to make sure my 3000th post was here.
> 
> This is a great thread!!!!


 
Tried to rep you, have to spread it around it says.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I don't know much about those Partners. How big is it cc wise??


 
70 or 72 ?


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> 3,000, way to go Scott. This thread is the place to do it. This is pretty much the only thread I really come to anymore. I venture out now and then and come right back.


 
I'm with you. I spend some time outside of here to see what others are working on but have to check in every morning and spend most nights here.


----------



## jimdad07

Well guys it's about that time for me. You boys have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Well guys it's about that time for me. You boys have a good day tomorrow.


 
Nite Jim


----------



## tbone75

I down loaded all the carb stuff Ron put in that thread!Great stuff Ron!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see my ole buddy down there.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Well guys it's about that time for me. You boys have a good day tomorrow.


 
Nite Jim


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I down loaded all the carb stuff Ron put in that thread!Great stuff Ron!!


 
I'm off to find his thread!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see my ole buddy down there.


 
At your age all your buddies are old !!

as for me,i'm keeping my mouth shut ang getting out of here before i get into trouble.. )


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> At your age all your buddies are old !!
> 
> as for me,i'm keeping my mouth shut ang getting out of here before i get into trouble.. )


 
Show your face and run off?Slacker LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> At your age all your buddies are old !!
> 
> as for me,i'm keeping my mouth shut ang getting out of here before i get into trouble.. )


 
Lol,..after last night I can understand why...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, got lots of wood to move tomorrow.Nite all.


----------



## sefh3

Nite everyone!!!

I'm off to try to get a good nights sleep. Plan on spending the day going to garage sales. Maybe I can find something good.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, got lots of wood to move tomorrow.Nite all.


 
Take care Jerry


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Nite everyone!!!
> 
> I'm off to try to get a good nights sleep. Plan on spending the day going to garage sales. Maybe I can find something good.


 
Good luck hunting!


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Good luck hunting!


 
You bunch of slackers leave me here all by myself!


----------



## Eccentric

tbone75 said:


> You bunch of slackers leave me here all by myself!


 
Still here. Been distracted a bit......................and not by damn mini-macs....


----------



## tbone75

Eccentric said:


> Still here. Been distracted a bit......................and not by damn mini-macs....


 
The best saw ever built!Shame on you :hmm3grin2orange: I got smart I send them all to Jimdad :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

I see chainsawlady down there.Jump right in!This is a great bunch of people on here!And we don't fight LOL


----------



## Eccentric

tbone75 said:


> The best saw ever built!Shame on you :hmm3grin2orange: I got smart I send them all to Jimdad :msp_w00t:


 
The damn things keep multiplying here. I've got about two in between one beat, mostly complete 110 (or 130....who cares) and another burried somewhere in a box. That's more than the ZERO that I'd like to have...:jester:


----------



## Eccentric

tbone75 said:


> I see chainsawlady down there.Jump right in!This is a great bunch of people on here!And we don't fight LOL


 
I think we scared her off...


----------



## tbone75

Eccentric said:


> I think we scared her off...


 
How could we do that?She can't see what I look like? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Eccentric said:


> The damn things keep multiplying here. I've got about two in between one beat, mostly complete 110 (or 130....who cares) and another burried somewhere in a box. That's more than the ZERO that I'd like to have...:jester:


 
If you ask real nice Jim may take them LOL


----------



## Eccentric

tbone75 said:


> How could we do that?She can't see what I look like? LOL


 
Methinks she wouldn't have checked the thread out AT ALL if she could see what we look like...:jester:


----------



## Eccentric

tbone75 said:


> If you ask real nice Jim may take them LOL


 
That thought has crossed my mind. I figure I'll only have one shot at it.............so I'll wait 'til the box of misery resurfaces. That way I can dump 'em off......I mean 'gift' them to him all at once.


----------



## tbone75

Eccentric said:


> Methinks she wouldn't have checked the thread out AT ALL if she could see what we look like...:jester:


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Sure is quite hear this morning .
Slackers !


----------



## RandyMac

yep


----------



## dancan

[video=youtube;Fe_HtA5zw9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe_HtA5zw9U&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> [video=youtube;Fe_HtA5zw9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe_HtA5zw9U&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


 
Its Sat. why do I want to get up so early? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Its Sat. why do I want to get up so early? LOL


 
Don't you have a bunch of weedeaters to fix LOL !

Get to work !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't you have a bunch of weedeaters to fix LOL !
> 
> Get to work !


 
Yes & no LOL I gave up on them last 2 till I find some carbs LOL


----------



## tbone75

I do have lots of wood to cut split and stack.Plus several saws to put together.Guess I should get my arse in gear LOL


----------



## jimdad07

It's nice out this morning. Taking my yahoos to Boldt Castle this morning on a boat ride. Their first trip on the river.


----------



## tbone75

Got the mini-mac boxed up and ready to mail!Its a power mac 6.Not bad shape and its all there LOL And its all yours Jim or Mary !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got my first 2 truckloads of wood home and piled away, time for lunch then back out at it. Two more should do it but I will fill it to the max no matter how many it takes. Beautiful work day here with bright sunshine and temps around high 50`s.


----------



## tbone75

I cut some wood today!Used the 028 for about 1/2 a tank then went back to my Husky 350 I put the golf top end on.The Husky kicked that Stihls ass!I am very sure the Stihl will out last the Husky.But the lighter one wins for me LOL I do stihl like the 028 very nice saw.I just need all the help I can get LOL Another pill and back to cutting


----------



## farrell

afternoon guys. i sharpened my husky 372, 268, and 350 this morning and did some tuning. just got back from cuttin down a big cherry which went according to plan. the ants had gotten into it and it was dieing. played with all three saws and all ran and cut like dream.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got my wood all put in the woodhouse, stuff all picked up and now eating my evening meal. Good to have that done and over with. Will have time to go to the island tomorrow for a little post party cleanup.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Forgive me guys,...for today I ran a," Husky". But I didn`t like it....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Forgive me guys,...for today I ran a," Husky". But I didn`t like it....LOL


 
I thought you were the real deal Jerry, I guess I was wrong.:frown:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Forgive me guys,...for today I ran a," Husky". But I didn`t like it....LOL


 
Nothing to be forgiven for old man..
as long as nobody see's you doing it thats ok 

Shower time,supper and some of those things that get me i trouble 
then you ALL catch hell !!!!!!! LOL !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> nothing to be forgiven for old man..
> As long as nobody see's you doing it thats ok
> 
> shower time,supper and some of those things that get me i trouble
> then you all catch hell !!!!!!! Lol !!


 
oh sh!#!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I thought you were the real deal Jerry, I guess I was wrong.:frown:


 
I only ran it a short time,..I didn`t like it or inhale.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Nothing to be forgiven for old man..
> as long as nobody see's you doing it thats ok
> 
> Shower time,supper and some of those things that get me i trouble
> then you ALL catch hell !!!!!!! LOL !!


 
Well...only my cutting buddy that is a Husky lover,..it was his saw.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I only ran it a short time,..I didn`t like it or inhale.


 
A lesser man would have inhaled.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> A lesser man would have inhaled.


 
You know it!...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Now that the weather is cooling down, I am trying to decide which saw I want for my next project. I have a few to pick from. I wouldn't mind diving into the 116si I have, that one is a basket case.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its really hard to choose which saw to dive into when one has so many sitting around waiting for some TLC.


----------



## jimdad07

You got it Jerry. My problem is that I sometimes get more than one going at a time and nothing gets finished. Getting better about that, but not completely cured yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

More than one at a time, I only wish.


----------



## Eccentric

Yep. My problem is just focusing on ONE saw project. That ONE project should get ALL the limited time, bench space, and parts $$$ that's available until it's completed. Trouble is, the 'new' projects always come around at the wrong time....


----------



## jimdad07

Be back in a bit, time to put the yahoos to bed.


----------



## Eccentric

jimdad07 said:


> Be back in a bit, time to put the yahoos to bed.


 
I keep forgeting that you're 3 hours ahead.opcorn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Since last winter I have been too busy to dive into the pile of saws that just keeps getting bigger, don`t know how many there is currently but a lot more than I will get done this winter.


----------



## jimdad07

Eccentric said:


> I keep forgeting that you're 3 hours ahead.opcorn:


 
I always forget you're 3 hours behind. Everybody in this house has a cold since we got back from Maine, those kids need some sleep for sure.


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening John. How goes it today?


----------



## Eccentric

jimdad07 said:


> I always forget you're 3 hours behind. Everybody in this house has a cold since we got back from Maine, those kids need some sleep for sure.


 
Right now I have some kind of ugly bug. So far I'm the only one...


----------



## jimdad07

Eccentric said:


> Right now I have some kind of ugly bug. So far I'm the only one...


 
Hope it doesn't spread. Not much worse than having your kids sick.


----------



## Eccentric

jimdad07 said:


> Hope it doesn't spread. Not much worse than having your kids sick.


 
That's the truth. I've got babysitting duty ATM.....................and they're cranky enough already.


----------



## jimdad07

Eccentric said:


> That's the truth. I've got babysitting duty ATM.....................and they're cranky enough already.


 
Same here, mine are down and out. Wife's grocery shopping with her mom and getting re-programmed all at the same time. I've always wondered why my MIL is always right...about everything:msp_sneaky:.


----------



## tbone75

Just came in from cutting and splitting.Got about 2/3 done of the cutting.Wife was running the splitter while I was cutting.Used 4 different saws today!2 Huskys and a Craftsman/Poulan I put the 60cc jug on and the 028.They all ran GREAT!! Only trouble I had was the dam dirt all over my logs.Chains got dull very quick  Laying in the dirt for the past year or so sucks. The craftsman can keep up with the Huskys but the 028 just wont?A MM on the 028 would help a lot I think?Its the only one that I haven't done.Not sure i am going to be able to move tomorrow?Can't very well right now LOL But dam that was fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just came in from cutting and splitting.Got about 2/3 done of the cutting.Wife was running the splitter while I was cutting.Used 4 different saws today!2 Huskys and a Craftsman/Poulan I put the 60cc jug on and the 028.They all ran GREAT!! Only trouble I had was the dam dirt all over my logs.Chains got dull very quick  Laying in the dirt for the past year or so sucks. The craftsman can keep up with the Huskys but the 028 just wont?A MM on the 028 would help a lot I think?Its the only one that I haven't done.Not sure i am going to be able to move tomorrow?Can't very well right now LOL But dam that was fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Better start the pain killer cocktail tonight and if you're lucky, you might be numb by morning. How did your back get to be so bad?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Same here, mine are down and out. Wife's grocery shopping with her mom and getting re-programmed all at the same time. I've always wondered why my MIL is always right...about everything:msp_sneaky:.


 
My first MIL was like that LOL The one I have now is about as nice as can be!FIL is the same way!I just plain got it made LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> My first MIL was like that LOL The one I have now is about as nice as can be!FIL is the same way!I just plain got it made LOL


 
I pick on her quite a bit, she's a great person, very highly opinionated but a very good person. My FIL and I are partners in crime most of the time. I couldn't have found a better set of inlaws myself.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Better start the pain killer cocktail tonight and if you're lucky, you might be numb by morning. How did your back get to be so bad?


 
I've had 2 ruptured disc in the past 12 yrs. Now they aren't there at all.Been cut on twice now there is nothing more they can do?Now its just bone on bone in there.Plus nerve damage is the big problem.


----------



## tbone75

You guys all go to bed on me?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am still here, just not talkin about my inlaws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am still here, just not talkin about my inlaws.


 
Nuff said there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nuff said there.


 
Yep!


----------



## tbone75

You got a big mess out at the island to clean up?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You got a big mess out at the island to clean up?


 
Can you imagine what 120 people can do to an island over 5 days. It will require a little tiding up. I took 5 boatloads of empty bottles/cans and garbage off already.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can you imagine what 120 people can do to an island over 5 days. It will require a little tiding up. I took 5 boatloads of empty bottles/cans and garbage off already.


 
WOW I hope some of them help you out?Thats way to much for you to do by your self!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> WOW I hope some of them help you out?Thats way to much for you to do by your self!


 
I may be able to round up a volunteer but many times I do it alone. There is still equipment out there to be put away and about a truckload of general garbage to be brought ashore.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I may be able to round up a volunteer but many times I do it alone. There is still equipment out there to be put away and about a truckload of general garbage to be brought ashore.


 
Don't seem right to me?I would think they would all pitch in on clean up?


----------



## tbone75

Hey Jacob how you holding up?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't seem right to me?I would think they would all pitch in on clean up?


 
We do a pretty good cleanup before we all come ashore from the party but there is always some stuff left to do later.


----------



## Eccentric

tbone75 said:


> You guys all go to bed on me?


 
Nope. Dealing with two cranky little girls...:help:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We do a pretty good cleanup before we all come ashore from the party but there is always some stuff left to do later.


 
I am sure they don't get everything.But you should still have some help?


----------



## tbone75

Eccentric said:


> Nope. Dealing with two cranky little girls...:help:


 
LOL Been there done that!I have 2 girls.Grown up now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am sure they don't get everything.But you should still have some help?


 
I usually make 2-3 trips out before the party to get the island ready. Doug and Dan Can sometimes go out with me, maybe tomorrow I can round one or both of them up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did you see where I ran a Husky today?


----------



## Eccentric

jimdad07 said:


> Same here, mine are down and out. Wife's grocery shopping with her mom and getting re-programmed all at the same time. I've always wondered why my MIL is always right...about everything:msp_sneaky:.



That sounds familiar. My wife and girls just came back from a week away with the MIL and the evil step-FIL.



jimdad07 said:


> I pick on her quite a bit, she's a great person, very highly opinionated but a very good person. My FIL and I are partners in crime most of the time. I couldn't have found a better set of inlaws myself.


 
The MIL's a good person. We don't see eye to eye on a lot of things. She's having some health issues, poor thing. The step-FIL.....................I'm not gonna say anything, other than that he's a raging senile old liberal. We DEFINITELY don't see eye to eye. They live in Las Vegas. A short flight, or a 14 hour drive away.

The FIL and the good step-MIL live far far away in southern New Hampshire. The FIL and I get along GREAT. He's a real kick, and would get along great with you guys. The step-MIL is a great gal too. Has some health problems that we worry about.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I usually make 2-3 trips out before the party to get the island ready. Doug and Dan Can sometimes go out with me, maybe tomorrow I can round one or both of them up.


 
I would go along if I was there? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you see where I ran a Husky today?


 
Yes I did :hmm3grin2orange: But I won't razz you about it LOL Its a wonder Ron didn't?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would go along if I was there? LOL


 
Somehow I just know you would.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes I did :hmm3grin2orange: But I won't razz you about it LOL Its a wonder Ron didn't?


 
I had to tell you guys about it,..just couldn`t keep it under my hat.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had to tell you guys about it,..just couldn`t keep it under my hat.


 
How did you hold your breath so long? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Since last winter I have been too busy to dive into the pile of saws that just keeps getting bigger, don`t know how many there is currently but a lot more than I will get done this winter.


 
I just keep making more storage space for them ,, dont mind the projects lined up ahead i know i will never finish so i pick and choose and then set aside for one that seems more fun 
way i figure it if you got enouh saw projects that you can see doing them all you aint got enough !
am i typing betterer tonite


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I just keep making more storage space for them ,, dont mind the projects lined up ahead i know i will never finish so i pick and choose and then set aside for one that seems more fun
> way i figure it if you got enouh saw projects that you can see doing them all you aint got enough !
> am i typing betterer tonite


 
Typing good tonight Ron  I agree with you on the saws.Need lots to choose from LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just came in from cutting and splitting.Got about 2/3 done of the cutting.Wife was running the splitter while I was cutting.Used 4 different saws today!2 Huskys and a Craftsman/Poulan I put the 60cc jug on and the 028.They all ran GREAT!! Only trouble I had was the dam dirt all over my logs.Chains got dull very quick  Laying in the dirt for the past year or so sucks. The craftsman can keep up with the Huskys but the 028 just wont?A MM on the 028 would help a lot I think?Its the only one that I haven't done.Not sure i am going to be able to move tomorrow?Can't very well right now LOL But dam that was fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
So use the 028 to hold the logs up out of the dirt !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How did you hold your breath so long? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I think I was turning blue.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Somehow I just know you would.


 
Dam right I would!Just be fun going out there and looking around while your doing something!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I just keep making more storage space for them ,, dont mind the projects lined up ahead i know i will never finish so i pick and choose and then set aside for one that seems more fun
> way i figure it if you got enouh saw projects that you can see doing them all you aint got enough !
> am i typing betterer tonite


 
Yep,..much better tonight. You have a nap after supper?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think I was turning blue.


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dam right I would!Just be fun going out there and looking around while your doing something!


 
It is a fairly big island, got a 2 mile long sand beach all along one side. The high part of the island is all treed over and we have over 50 tent sites all cleaned out with grassy bottoms. Pathways are cut out and I built a set of stairs to get from the campsites down to the beach.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So use the 028 to hold the logs up out of the dirt !!


 
:hmm3grin2orange: The dam dirt is all over the logs.Wouldn't help LOL And I stihl like it LOL It just needs a little help?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: The dam dirt is all over the logs.Wouldn't help LOL And I stihl like it LOL It just needs a little help?


 
They can be livened up quite a bit.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is a fairly big island, got a 2 mile long sand beach all along one side. The high part of the island is all treed over and we have over 50 tent sites all cleaned out with grassy bottoms. Pathways are cut out and I built a set of stairs to get from the campsites down to the beach.


 
WOW sounds very nice!May get to check it out some time?Do you own the place?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They can be livened up quite a bit.


 
I would send it up to you but?May not get it back LOL


----------



## tbone75

You holding up OK Ron?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..much better tonight. You have a nap after supper?


 
Man you just keep looking for it dont you feller ?? or is that faller ??
i already congratulated you on stepping up to using a husky and now you hit me with this old person taking a nap after supper to feell better thing !!

directions say dont stop with out consulting your Dr..
DR, Jerry,,what you think ?? LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> WOW sounds very nice!May get to check it out some time?Do you own the place?


 
Part of the island is owned by the club I belong to, part is owned by the members of the same club. This island has been in private hands since the 1700`s and individual lots have been passed down through the families over the years.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would send it up to you but?May not get it back LOL


 
I do like them 028`s but I always send them back to their owners after massaging them just a little....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Man you just keep looking for it dont you feller ?? or is that faller ??
> i already congratulated you on stepping up to using a husky and now you hit me with this old person taking a nap after supper to feell better thing !!
> 
> directions say dont stop with out consulting your Dr..
> DR, Jerry,,what you think ?? LOL !!


 
Take them only as prescribed by the attending Dr.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Part of the island is owned by the club I belong to, part is owned by the members of the same club. This island has been in private hands since the 1700`s and individual lots have been passed down through the families over the years.


 
Now thats great!Back to the 1700s is amazing!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I do like them 028`s but I always send them back to their owners after massaging them just a little....LOL


 
I know you would LOL Just had to tease you a little LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Man you just keep looking for it dont you feller ?? or is that faller ??
> i already congratulated you on stepping up to using a husky and now you hit me with this old person taking a nap after supper to feell better thing !!
> 
> directions say dont stop with out consulting your Dr..
> DR, Jerry,,what you think ?? LOL !!


 
Whats wrong with a nap? LOL Do what the Dr. says Ron!!


----------



## tbone75

Going to try your diamond bits out tomorrow Ron.Way to much pain tonight LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now thats great!Back to the 1700s is amazing!


 
The harbor was one of the first settled in NS. It had all the natural necessities of that time. There is a lot of natural grassland/marshes around the harbor. There was an abundant food supply in the shallow waters of the harbor and easy access to deep water just off the mouth of the harbor where groundfish such as cod, haddock, hake and halibut were abundant. There were plenty of trees for logs and firewood and also a good source of red clay for making bricks.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You holding up OK Ron?


 
LOL !!
got up this morning to no hot water..
changed the propane tank.
heater wouldnt fire up !
wne out to get a thermocouple,fell thru the deck from a rotten board.
new t-couple didnt work.
called a friend,a hammer to the t-stat fixed it 
had to fix deck,hit my finger with the hammer 
car had a flat tire,slow leak.
had to drive 50 miles to get one of my gen sets back somebody borrowed without my ok :msp_mad:
deck to the shop door went funy and i couldnt get in so had to tear that down and fix it so i could get into the shop..
then it was time for lunch and all there was leftover rice !! 
then the afternoon started 
etc...etc...etc...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The harbor was one of the first settled in NS. It had all the natural necessities of that time. There is a lot of natural grassland/marshes around the harbor. There was an abundant food supply in the shallow waters of the harbor and easy access to deep water just off the mouth of the harbor where groundfish such as cod, haddock, hake and halibut were abundant. There were plenty of trees for logs and firewood and also a good source of red clay for making bricks.


 
I got to get up there just to see what its like!Just sounds so great!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!
> got up this morning to no hot water..
> changed the propane tank.
> heater wouldnt fire up !
> wne out to get a thermocouple,fell thru the deck from a rotten board.
> new t-couple didnt work.
> called a friend,a hammer to the t-stat fixed it
> had to fix deck,hit my finger with the hammer
> car had a flat tire,slow leak.
> had to drive 50 miles to get one of my gen sets back somebody borrowed without my ok :msp_mad:
> deck to the shop door went funy and i couldnt get in so had to tear that down and fix it so i could get into the shop..
> then it was time for lunch and all there was leftover rice !!
> then the afternoon started
> etc...etc...etc...


 
What a day,eh?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!
> got up this morning to no hot water..
> changed the propane tank.
> heater wouldnt fire up !
> wne out to get a thermocouple,fell thru the deck from a rotten board.
> new t-couple didnt work.
> called a friend,a hammer to the t-stat fixed it
> had to fix deck,hit my finger with the hammer
> car had a flat tire,slow leak.
> had to drive 50 miles to get one of my gen sets back somebody borrowed without my ok :msp_mad:
> deck to the shop door went funy and i couldnt get in so had to tear that down and fix it so i could get into the shop..
> then it was time for lunch and all there was leftover rice !!
> then the afternoon started
> etc...etc...etc...


 
Dam Ron! You should have stayed in bed LOL


----------



## struggle

Was going to make thread about this but figured I would note in here. I must be off my game:msp_mellow: Went to an auction and a 026 with decopomression valve that looked rather ragged I bid on once and let some other guy get it for $30. 

I was low on compression and the rear handle was broken at the tail end where you would step to start it. 

For some reason I could not bring myself to bid on it again:msp_confused: I must have CAD flue or something

The only other saw I seen was a wildcat that I allowed me to promptly leave the auction after seeing that. Was kind of dissapointed. In the spring this auction had quit a few saws and this one two


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got to get up there just to see what its like!Just sounds so great!


 
Our whole coast is just amazing, it changes mile by mile, each harbor is a little different and the offshore islands are a travelers dream.


----------



## tbone75

Broke down and ordered a pump for my other splitter today.16 gpm should be OK?


----------



## pioneerguy600

struggle said:


> Was going to make thread about this but figured I would note in here. I must be off my game:msp_mellow: Went to an auction and a 026 with decopomression valve that looked rather ragged I bid on once and let some other guy get it for $30.
> 
> I was low on compression and the rear handle was broken at the tail end where you would step to start it.
> 
> For some reason I could not bring myself to bid on it again:msp_confused: I must have CAD flue or something
> 
> The only other saw I seen was a wildcat that I allowed me to promptly leave the auction after seeing that. Was kind of dissapointed. In the spring this auction had quit a few saws and this one two


 

Definitely off your game....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Broke down and ordered a pump for my other splitter today.16 gpm should be OK?


 
That should do the job, a 20-25 is great.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Our whole coast is just amazing, it changes mile by mile, each harbor is a little different and the offshore islands are a travelers dream.


 
You just keep making it worse LOL I got to see it!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That should do the job, a 20-25 is great.


 
Thats what I wanted.But the price was double for one of them!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Going to try your diamond bits out tomorrow Ron.Way to much pain tonight LOL


 
Remember,,use "gently" no pushing like on a file,,back and forth slowly..use the whole length of it.
watch that tooth,you will see when it is sharp.
just dont use it on a chain that should be put on a grinder 
i use medium speed on the dremmel.
when you get used to it you can touch up a chain so fast you could do it at an idle 
or maybe have somebody turn the chain for you ...


----------



## tbone75

struggle said:


> Was going to make thread about this but figured I would note in here. I must be off my game:msp_mellow: Went to an auction and a 026 with decopomression valve that looked rather ragged I bid on once and let some other guy get it for $30.
> 
> I was low on compression and the rear handle was broken at the tail end where you would step to start it.
> 
> For some reason I could not bring myself to bid on it again:msp_confused: I must have CAD flue or something
> 
> The only other saw I seen was a wildcat that I allowed me to promptly leave the auction after seeing that. Was kind of dissapointed. In the spring this auction had quit a few saws and this one two


 
Think i would have give a little more for that 026?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Remember,,use "gently" no pushing like on a file,,back and forth slowly..use the whole length of it.
> watch that tooth,you will see when it is sharp.
> just dont use it on a chain that should be put on a grinder
> i use medium speed on the dremmel.
> when you get used to it you can touch up a chain so fast you could do it at an idle
> or maybe have somebody turn the chain for you ...


 
OK I got it.Go slow and easy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thats what I wanted.But the price was double for one of them!


 
Oh yea, you gots to pay for higher performance.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh yea, you gots to pay for higher performance.


 
Yep thats how it works LOL Faster better more money!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Broke down and ordered a pump for my other splitter today.16 gpm should be OK?


 
Even my 31 to uses a 16 gpm.
what are you going to use for a coupling ?? and how are you going to support the pump to the motor with the coupling in between ?
thats a critical area,dont ask me how i know 
man can i get deals on love joy couplings 
the metal ends are $6.89 ea and the " elastertomeric " part is $8.97 .. so for abouit $24 get all three pieces.


----------



## roncoinc

Time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Even my 31 to uses a 16 gpm.
> what are you going to use for a coupling ?? and how are you going to support the pump to the motor with the coupling in between ?
> thats a critical area,dont ask me how i know
> man can i get deals on love joy couplings
> the metal ends are $6.89 ea and the " elastertomeric " part is $8.97 .. so for abouit $24 get all three pieces.


 
It has a big plate I can bolt the motor to.Then i will weld another plate under that to bolt the pump to with the love joy coupling.Man that is cheap on the love joys!Its about 40 bucks for the whole thing around here.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Potty break LOL Or bed time?


----------



## tbone75

Its time for me guys.Got to lay this old messed up body down LOL And hope I can move tomorrow?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night John, catch some winks and I hope you will be fine in the morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in also,..nite all.


----------



## dancan

[video=youtube;sTVRWmNMHT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=sTVRWmNMHT8[/video]


Slackers !


----------



## RandyMac

That reminds me, gotta BBQ some chicken.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think I was turning blue.


 
Didn't I read about blue Smurfs somewhere in this thread before ?


Must be a Husky thing .


----------



## dancan

[video=youtube;B718RsboGEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B718RsboGEI&feature=player_detailpage#t=15s[/video]

Just livening up the dead air , sure is quiet ......


----------



## sefh3

Everyone must be at church this Sunday morning. Wake up!!!!!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Anyone want some overtime? We are a couple short for the dayshift.


----------



## sefh3

NO not today. I put in enough OT Monday - Friday. I'm passing Randy.


----------



## roncoinc

Yeh,,liven up a bit !!
this one about PNW fallers always gets me going 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/PpxQp3Hy5nk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks Ron,,...it seems a lumberjack can do no wrong.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Didn't I read about blue Smurfs somewhere in this thread before ?
> 
> 
> Must be a Husky thing .


 
Papa Smurf and Huskies,,....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Smurfs and chainsaws? Thats just strange LOL Not moving very well sp far ?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Ron,,...it seems a lumberjack can do no wrong.


 
Good morning Jerry !! top of the day to you.
going to take it easy on projects today and watch football all afternoon.
did get the log splitter coupling in yestday and thats ready to go again.
got the original engine case welded,guy did a wonderfull job on the alumn,then will put that back together.
will end up replacing the gen engine i put on it i dont like as well.

going to tape up the John box today if it kills me,should get god check in a couple of days and will get that out finally 

Swap carbs on my gen sets,one pushes oil out crank vent to much but perfect carb,other has carb with the plastic jet stuff inside and needs choke to run.
hopefully fit in a couple other small things before gametime


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry, or John,,on that 020 avp i lost spark on any easy way to tell if it has points or not before i go to tearing it apart ??
Yeh i know about the two wire thing but this looks like stuff has to come off before i can get close enough to see that far in ..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Good morning Jerry !! top of the day to you.
> going to take it easy on projects today and watch football all afternoon.
> did get the log splitter coupling in yestday and thats ready to go again.
> got the original engine case welded,guy did a wonderfull job on the alumn,then will put that back together.
> will end up replacing the gen engine i put on it i dont like as well.
> 
> going to tape up the John box today if it kills me,should get god check in a couple of days and will get that out finally
> 
> Swap carbs on my gen sets,one pushes oil out crank vent to much but perfect carb,other has carb with the plastic jet stuff inside and needs choke to run.
> hopefully fit in a couple other small things before gametime


 
You got a pretty full plate there Ron, take it easy,...its Sunday.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good morning Jerry !! top of the day to you.
> going to take it easy on projects today and watch football all afternoon.
> did get the log splitter coupling in yestday and thats ready to go again.
> got the original engine case welded,guy did a wonderfull job on the alumn,then will put that back together.
> will end up replacing the gen engine i put on it i dont like as well.
> 
> going to tape up the John box today if it kills me,should get god check in a couple of days and will get that out finally
> 
> Swap carbs on my gen sets,one pushes oil out crank vent to much but perfect carb,other has carb with the plastic jet stuff inside and needs choke to run.
> hopefully fit in a couple other small things before gametime


 
You need a easy day Ron you been hitting it hard.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry, or John,,on that 020 avp i lost spark on any easy way to tell if it has points or not before i go to tearing it apart ??
> Yeh i know about the two wire thing but this looks like stuff has to come off before i can get close enough to see that far in ..


 
If there are no decals saying electronic anywhere then the recoil side will have to be removed to get a look at the coil.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You need a easy day Ron you been hitting it hard.


 
Bet your back is feeling it today. I handled a little over 3 cords yesterday, loaded on truck, unloaded and piled it all in the woodhouse and my shoulders were a bit stiff this morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Heading out to see what trouble I can get into.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bet your back is feeling it today. I handled a little over 3 cords yesterday, loaded on truck, unloaded and piled it all in the woodhouse and my shoulders were a bit stiff this morning.


 
You should be a stiff! LOL Its going to be a while before I get going today?I am paying for it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You should be a stiff! LOL Its going to be a while before I get going today?I am paying for it LOL


 
Everything else was ok,..it must have been the throwing or tossing, not used to doing that.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heading out to see what trouble I can get into.


 
Where you off to ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Where you off to ?


 
Heading out to the island, gotta check it out to see what shape we left it in and put the big gear properly away.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> If there are no decals saying electronic anywhere then the recoil side will have to be removed to get a look at the coil.


 
Not just the recoil itself but the whole SIDE !! ??


----------



## tbone75

Ron I just know nothing about that saw?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Not just the recoil itself but the whole SIDE !! ??


 
Does your saw look like this? If so then removing the recoil cover might give you enough room to see the coil but I don`t think so.







The airfilter cover needs to come off and there is either two nuts on studs or two screws that also holds the carb on, remove them to get the side off gas tank and all.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Does your saw look like this? If so then removing the recoil cover might give you enough room to see the coil but I don`t think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The airfilter cover needs to come off and there is either two nuts on studs or two screws that also holds the carb on, remove them to get the side off gas tank and all.


 
OK,got into it..
says electronic on it,is that a good thing ??


----------



## 8433jeff

roncoinc said:


> OK,got into it..
> says electronic on it,is that a good thing ??


 
Yes, unless you like fiddling with points. I am almost sure there are many small Stihls that can donate a coil, 009,011,021 etc.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Anyone want some overtime? We are a couple short for the dayshift.


 
Screw that!:jester:


----------



## sachsmo

Har, har,

Couple Screws short?


----------



## tbone75

Ron I have a coil off a 009 if it will fit?Just let me know and its on its way LOL Got one off a points saw too!With points and all if you need it?


----------



## tbone75

Got most of the wood pile cut up!Just one big log that rolled down the hill on me :bang: Going to drag it back up before I cut it up LOL May not be able to move for a couple days now!But I got it!See Jim told you so :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

John, did you give up on the 009 you were working on?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OK,got into it..
> says electronic on it,is that a good thing ??


 
That is a good thing then, no points, just a module and one from a 009 would work perfect.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got back from the island, its now in very good shape and all the heavy gear is properly stowed away. Brought the rails in for a refurbishing.


----------



## sefh3

Ron,
Before you replace that coil follow the lead wire and make sure it's not grouding out. IIRC, that wire goes all around that case of the saw and cylinder. If your handy, which I think you are, you can cut the wire and recheck spark. If it's good, resoldier a new one on.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John, did you give up on the 009 you were working on?


 
The one I put the bearings in is running great!I have another one on the bench now that just needs cleaned up and put back together.This one I have on the bench is orange.It could be a points saw?I have another orange one that is.Just a few parts left of it.You need one? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just got back from the island, its now in very good shape and all the heavy gear is properly stowed away. Brought the rails in for a refurbishing.


 
Good deal Jerry.Bet you did it all by your self?


----------



## tbone75

The OL stacked one truck load and split another load!Dam shes good help LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron I used your bits today.Them things are sweet!!!!!! Not sure I will ever pick up a file again?And you talk about sharp!WOW So fast and easy it aint funny! I wish I had them 10 years ago! Can't thank you enough Ron


----------



## sefh3

Just got to thinking, Ron. That should have a trigger unit on it also. you might want to check that too.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All...Back on the mainland again..beautiful weekend on the island...except Fri aternoon going out..NOAA said 15-25knts NW. which, as I said, put the wind on my starboard, aft quarter....they lied....it was all good getting down to the north end of the island...met a friend heading up the bay and he was really making the water fly...sheets of water right out over the wheelhouse.. and he has a 35' Bruno Stillman with 240 HP JD diesel. He only runs at 8-10knts!!! So we went down through the thorofare and out by the lighthouse for the 4 mile run down the west side of the island to our harbor. As I said they lied.....there was more wind but more importantly it was due west not NW!!! About a 6-7 foot chop on top of a 5-6 foot ocean swell...I had to run way up into the wind about three miles before I could turn SE and head downwind for the harbor....for a total run of nearly 8 miles...I got fairly wet...dogs and wife were up in the cuddy....nice and dry!!! Got to the harbor and a westerly drives right in there was a RPITA getting on the moring and then same as last weekend had to skiff way up inside and lug the gear up the road and down to camp again. My anemometer at the camp was reading a nearly steady 30knts with gusts to 40knts. Got the fire going in camp first thing and got dried out..had a beverage and felt better. Wife got her hand jammed between the boat and skiff...she didn't like that to much!!! No blood..nothing broken just bruised. One thing about Maine....when the season changes...it does't mess around..last weekend even with the sea action from the hurricane, it was still summer....not this weekend...full tilt fall...temp and west wind..even the water looked diffrent..looked wintry..that dull gray look...


----------



## Cantdog

OH John...I do have a switch..just tested it..all good. Do you need the nut and "off" plate too?? Sorry I didn't get back to you Fri but when tried to go to work the battery in my truck was flat...spent most of the day trying to figure out why..still not sure..then it was time to go boating!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OH John...I do have a switch..just tested it..all good. Do you need the nut and "off" plate too?? Sorry I didn't get back to you Fri but when tried to go to work the battery in my truck was flat...spent most of the day trying to figure out why..still not sure..then it was time to go boating!!


 
All I need is the switch Robin.Thanks!!! You a life saver LOL Just send me a pm on what you need for it? Don't sound like you had much fun getting to the island!I hope it got better after you got there?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> All I need is the switch Robin.Thanks!!! You a life saver LOL Just send me a pm on what you need for it? Don't sound like you had much fun getting to the island!I hope it got better after you got there?




NC John...I'm still lovin my knife!!! I'll get it out to you tomorrow if I can.

Oh yeah it was all good once there!!! This is the time of year I really like to be there but it can be a challenge getting to and fro!!!

A friend of mine lends us a truck that we can pick up at the other end of the island...unless it's calm from now on perhaps we'll do that and offload the boat at the town dock...the wife can drive down and I'll take a light boat down...guess I must be getting old and wimpy....

No pics this time the wife forgot to charge her camera!!! Would have had some good ones too, of John's boat beating up into a 30knt breeze and really making the water fly!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Dan...I see you and Randy Mac been keeping the early posting up very well!!!! Perhaps I can help out tomorrow!!! Moms pretty tired...I'll probaly have wake up on my own!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good deal Jerry.Bet you did it all by your self?


 
I found a volunteer...er .. a Husky lovin wood cuttin buddy of mine. I helped him put two loads of wood in his woodhouse and he went with me to the island. He was there with me at the big party. We found the island in fairly good shape, others had been out before us and did some cleanup. All we had to do was put the big spit away properly and stow some of the other bits. Picked up some stray empties, enough to fill a fishbox and half filled a big industrial garbage bag of stray non biodegradable items. Actually it was a rather pleasant chore and we consumed a couple of cold Keiths while toiling along...LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> I'll probaly have wake up on my own!!!!


 
We'll see .


----------



## dancan

If I don't burn wood , why'd I buy a wood splitter today ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I found a volunteer...er .. a Husky lovin wood cuttin buddy of mine. I helped him put two loads of wood in his woodhouse and he went with me to the island. He was there with me at the big party. We found the island in fairly good shape, others had been out before us and did some cleanup. All we had to do was put the big spit away properly and stow some of the other bits. Picked up some stray empties, enough to fill a fishbox and half filled a big industrial garbage bag of stray non biodegradable items. Actually it was a rather pleasant chore and we consumed a couple of cold Keiths while toiling along...LOL


 
Don't sound to bad at all LOL I got to try one of them Keiths some day?Must be real good stuff?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> NC John...I'm still lovin my knife!!! I'll get it out to you tomorrow if I can.
> 
> Oh yeah it was all good once there!!! This is the time of year I really like to be there but it can be a challenge getting to and fro!!!
> 
> A friend of mine lends us a truck that we can pick up at the other end of the island...unless it's calm from now on perhaps we'll do that and offload the boat at the town dock...the wife can drive down and I'll take a light boat down...guess I must be getting old and wimpy....
> 
> No pics this time the wife forgot to charge her camera!!! Would have had some good ones too, of John's boat beating up into a 30knt breeze and really making the water fly!!!


 
No pics again!Man you guys are sure slacking on me LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If I don't burn wood , why'd I buy a wood splitter today ?


 
Now thats a darn good question?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't sound to bad at all LOL I got to try one of them Keiths some day?Must be real good stuff?


 
When it comes to ale there is no other for me, we have many other brands up here but I wouldn`t buy any other. At the big party I noticed there was a big majority that liked it also, likely 70% or more judging from all the empties I ferried ashore.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> If I don't burn wood , why'd I buy a wood splitter today ?


 
Getting close to being setup for wood selling?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When it comes to ale there is no other for me, we have many other brands up here but I wouldn`t buy any other. At the big party I noticed there was a big majority that liked it also, likely 70% or more judging from all the empties I ferried ashore.


 
Must be good!


----------



## tbone75

Only used one saw today.My good old Husky 350 LOL Didn't do much only went through 2 tanks.Even managed to keep the chain sharp till I trimmed off little stump in the yard.That did it LOL used Rons bit to sharpen it back up in about 30 secs.!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Robin,..it was real strange out at the island today,...the water was flat calm, no swell what so ever. I anchored the boat in the channel with the tide falling, the wind was breezing up against the tide, the boat was slack at tether and just sat there almost motionless. If the anchor had been pulled the boat would still have been there hours later. I anchor the boat and run a stern line ashore that turns the boat side on to the tide running out, by angling the boat to the running water via tensioning and placement of the stern line the boat will coast away from shore and stay out in the channel so it does not get caught up on the sand. That would not work today until we loaded 400 lbs of steel rails into it, then that lowered the hull enough for the tide to win over the breeze and it coasted out to the limit of the stern line, about 100' out and sat there happily til it was time for us to leave.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Must be good!


 
Eighty out of 120 people at the roast would say so...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Don't think I will be much of anything tomorrow?Pills aren't doing much right now.I played now I am paying LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Eighty out of 120 people at the roast would say so...LOL


 
Yep need to try one of them LOL A 6 pack last me a year LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hi gang. Jerry I read your response in the other thread, as said there I will take your advice, I have been sorry the last couple of times I didn't.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only used one saw today.My good old Husky 350 LOL Didn't do much only went through 2 tanks.Even managed to keep the chain sharp till I trimmed off little stump in the yard.That did it LOL used Rons bit to sharpen it back up in about 30 secs.!


 
LOL....I only used one saw today, my 044/460 hybrid to cut up a big driftwood log that had come ashore and blocked the path up to the campsite stairs, that durn saw almost controls me. At the Steer Roast I was cutting up some 14" dia black spruce and the chain caught a bit o0f wood about 16" long, 1 1/2 " dia, it slammed that stick end on into the inner side of my right knee, just behind my kneecap. I actually swore/ cursed, ...very seldom ever do that but it felt like someone hit me with a ball pein hammer. My cutting buddy ,Doug, said he could hear the impact over the noise of the muffler modded saw, he was very concerned that I was seriously hurt. I managed to walk/ limp it off...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hi gang. Jerry I read your response in the other thread, as said there I will take your advice, I have been sorry the last couple of times I didn't.


 
Likely for the best, if I could not find an OEM filter then I make one from Max Flow but I have been very fortunate so far, most times I have found what I am searching for.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep need to try one of them LOL A 6 pack last me a year LOL


 
Maybe not.....lol...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL....I only used one saw today, my 044/460 hybrid to cut up a big driftwood log that had come ashore and blocked the path up to the campsite stairs, that durn saw almost controls me. At the Steer Roast I was cutting up some 14" dia black spruce and the chain caught a bit o0f wood about 16" long, 1 1/2 " dia, it slammed that stick end on into the inner side of my right knee, just behind my kneecap. I actually swore/ cursed, ...very seldom ever do that but it felt like someone hit me with a ball pein hammer. My cutting buddy ,Doug, said he could hear the impact over the noise of the muffler modded saw, he was very concerned that I was seriously hurt. I managed to walk/ limp it off...LOL


 
Dam that had to hurt!I have to say I like my 046!If it was just a bit lighter I would use it all the time!You just can't slow that thing down! I do wonder what it would do ported?It would have to be a real beast!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe not.....lol...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
LOL I may need a case?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hi gang. Jerry I read your response in the other thread, as said there I will take your advice, I have been sorry the last couple of times I didn't.


 
Hi Jim You see I got the wood pile all cut up?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dam that had to hurt!I have to say I like my 046!If it was just a bit lighter I would use it all the time!You just can't slow that thing down! I do wonder what it would do ported?It would have to be a real beast!!!


 
It actually hurt like he11 at the time, it took 2 days til it stopped throbbing. I can attest to the power of the 046,..mine is now fully ported sporting 167 lbs comp and its an animal. My 044/046 hybrid is almost as powerful but weighs 2 lbs lighter, I can`t get the same power out of the hybrids, they are ported exactly the same but are just short of the same power by a hair. The hybrid cuts faster than the ported 046 only when I run a modified chain on it,..I know that is cheating but only I know at the time....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> LOL I may need a case?


 
Its fairly addicting or habit forming and hard to pass up on a warm day when one is sweating out liquid.


----------



## sefh3

It sounds like I need to get off my arse and get my 044 and ms460 together. I now I'm needing wrap handles for both and a carb for one.


----------



## tbone75

Been watching that one Randy is doing.I wonder how its going to run?Good I am sure but how good?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its fairly addicting or habit forming and hard to pass up on a warm day when one is sweating out liquid.


 
LOL I used to drink way to much.Now just a little now and then is good.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Hi Jim You see I got the wood pile all cut up?:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Atta boy John!!! Tried to get you a little company to help you out. Can't have nothing.


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> It sounds like I need to get off my arse and get my 044 and ms460 together. I now I'm needing wrap handles for both and a carb for one.


 
You guys are making me miss my 044.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You guys are making me miss my 044.


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Better talk to Cliff?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Atta boy John!!! Tried to get you a little company to help you out. Can't have nothing.


 
Got a big load of logs on the way.Should be at my FILs in a few days?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Got a big load of logs on the way.Should be at my FILs in a few days?


 
It sure is nice to have the logs dropped. I like going to the woods, but I love getting the loads.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You guys are making me miss my 044.


 
Sorry Jim,..I have bragged the 044/440 up ever since I joined this site, its the most addicting saw I own,..well it and its close cousins...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a big load of logs on the way.Should be at my FILs in a few days?


 
Wish I was closer,..I have so many saws that need a workout. The 090 with a 72" bar can lop off 3-4 logs at a time...LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It sure is nice to have the logs dropped. I like going to the woods, but I love getting the loads.


 
Its a lot easier on me LOL I have lots of woods kind of hate to buy it.But got to do what I can.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It sure is nice to have the logs dropped. I like going to the woods, but I love getting the loads.


 
I can`t wait til this winter to get in there and drop 100 or so big hardwoods.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry Jim,..I have bragged the 044/440 up ever since I joined this site, its the most addicting saw I own,..well it and its close cousins...LOL


 
Nothing to be sorry about, they're not hard to come by around here. The one I had was the first saw that I ever completely rebuilt and then ported. The guy who has it now is a friend of mine who will take care of it and is just amazed at how much zing that saw has after the muffler mod and port work. Pretty good for the first one. I bet I have another one or two by the end of winter.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> i CAN`T WAIT TO GET INTO THE WOODS THIS WINTER AND DROP A HUNDRED OR SO BIG HARDWOODS.


 
I hear you there. Any woods I get to cut in are the big swamps around here that no one else wants anything to do with and it's harder than hell to get the wood out, but I love doing it just the same.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Better talk to Cliff?


 
Been trying to get ahold of him, not having any luck. I hope he is well.


----------



## tbone75

Be back in a few.Going to tuck the OL in.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Nothing to be sorry about, they're not hard to come by around here. The one I had was the first saw that I ever completely rebuilt and then ported. The guy who has it now is a friend of mine who will take care of it and is just amazed at how much zing that saw has after the muffler mod and port work. Pretty good for the first one. I bet I have another one or two by the end of winter.


 
I have a hard job keeping mine, so many around me want buy them off me but so far I have resisted, I did lose one to a friend who borrowed one and it has never come back. One went to Ontario and it has not come back either... :mad...:msp_mad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I hear you there. Any woods I get to cut in are the big swamps around here that no one else wants anything to do with and it's harder than hell to get the wood out, but I love doing it just the same.


 
Winter time is the secret, when everything is froze solid, I can get to places that were never cut before.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Been trying to get ahold of him, not having any luck. I hope he is well.


 
Seldom hear from him anymore.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robin,..it was real strange out at the island today,...the water was flat calm, no swell what so ever. I anchored the boat in the channel with the tide falling, the wind was breezing up against the tide, the boat was slack at tether and just sat there almost motionless. If the anchor had been pulled the boat would still have been there hours later. I anchor the boat and run a stern line ashore that turns the boat side on to the tide running out, by angling the boat to the running water via tensioning and placement of the stern line the boat will coast away from shore and stay out in the channel so it does not get caught up on the sand. That would not work today until we loaded 400 lbs of steel rails into it, then that lowered the hull enough for the tide to win over the breeze and it coasted out to the limit of the stern line, about 100' out and sat there happily til it was time for us to leave.


 
That sounds pretty wild Jerry...so the wind and tide canceled each other out..that is strange!!


----------



## jimdad07

Mary is watching a 20/20 special right now about a family who took their baby and a four year old into the mountains in the winter and got lost. I hate watching stuff like that. Makes me a little angry at people who put their kids in that position and don't have a clue on how to survive in the cold or in the woods. About the point they started talking about the baby getting frostbite was about the point I had to leave the room. That crap really bothers me to watch. 

Hi Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jim..looks like it'll be saw season from here on out!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That sounds pretty wild Jerry...so the wind and tide canceled each other out..that is strange!!


 
I have been going out to that island since 1979 and this was a first.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Mary is watching a 20/20 special right now about a family who took their baby and a four year old into the mountains in the winter and got lost. I hate watching stuff like that. Makes me a little angry at people who put their kids in that position and don't have a clue on how to survive in the cold or in the woods. About the point they started talking about the baby getting frostbite was about the point I had to leave the room. That crap really bothers me to watch.
> 
> Hi Robin.


 
Did they hole up in a cave and the guy strikes out on his own to get help?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron,
> Before you replace that coil follow the lead wire and make sure it's not grouding out. IIRC, that wire goes all around that case of the saw and cylinder. If your handy, which I think you are, you can cut the wire and recheck spark. If it's good, resoldier a new one on.


 
Lead wire ???
all there is was the kill wire i cut off and the plug wire ??
plug wire is fine..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Lead wire ???
> all there is was the kill wire i cut off and the plug wire ??
> plug wire is fine..


 
I am sure Scott meant the high tension wire/plug wire. A ,"lead" wire is a term I have often heard used for those wires.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jim..looks like it'll be saw season from here on out!!!!


 
You got it!!!! I have a pile of logs to mill up for some projects and need to get ready for the swamp cutting after hunting season. Maybe Cliff will come back to us.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did they hole up in a cave and the guy strikes out on his own to get help?


 
I'm not sure, that could be though. I think I have seen a show on these people before I think. I am just not a big fan of someone taking their family into the mountains unprepared, especially that time of year when anything can happen with the weather. I shouldn't judge I guess, I just know that when I take my family out in the winter there is always supplies in the truck in case something happens. Of course I am a big worrier.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I have a coil off a 009 if it will fit?Just let me know and its on its way LOL Got one off a points saw too!With points and all if you need it?


 
I dunno if it will fit ?? you got the coils and can see the pic ?? LOl !!!everybody says it will fit ??
no,dont need to add no points !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I'm not sure, that could be though. I think I have seen a show on these people before I think. I am just not a big fan of someone taking their family into the mountains unprepared, especially that time of year when anything can happen with the weather. I shouldn't judge I guess, I just know that when I take my family out in the winter there is always supplies in the truck in case something happens. Of course I am a big worrier.


 
Always pays to be fully prepared and not put others in a situation that could turn hazardous. I have done some wild trips myself along with a few friends that knew what they were getting into.
It was an eye opener though to see how those around you will change their personalities when the chips are down.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Always pays to be fully prepared and not put others in a situation that could turn hazardous. I have done some wild trips myself along with a few friends that knew what they were getting into.
> It was an eye opener though to see how those around you will change their personalities when the chips are down.


 
That's the truth. We both live in a climate where it pays to plan. I even brought a saw on the last trip just in case we came across a tree down on some of the logging roads we were going to travel. There is always something to start a fire with, blankets, coats and so on in the truck under the seats in the winter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's the truth. We both live in a climate where it pays to plan. I even brought a saw on the last trip just in case we came across a tree down on some of the logging roads we were going to travel. There is always something to start a fire with, blankets, coats and so on in the truck under the seats in the winter.


 
Same here,..I have actually stayed outside in the winter, sleeping in the clothes I was wearing plus a thin sheet plastic wrap to ward off the wet snow, made a fire under a thick spruce tree that was a few feet from a rock outcrop, wasn`t the most comfortable but I made it out the next day.


----------



## tbone75

Ron that coil looks the same to me?I will just put it in the mail to you LOL Not the points one LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Same here,..I have actually stayed outside in the winter, sleeping in the clothes I was wearing plus a thin sheet plastic wrap to ward off the wet snow, made a fire under a thick spruce tree that was a few feet from a rock outcrop, wasn`t the most comfortable but I made it out the next day.


 
I have never had to do that in an emergency situation, but one of my favorite times to camp is in the winter. I have a lot of fun with winter camping. Usually don't bring a tent, always liked to make our own shelters. That is a lot of fun in a sick way.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I have never had to do that in an emergency situation, but one of my favorite times to camp is in the winter. I have a lot of fun with winter camping. Usually don't bring a tent, always liked to make our own shelters. That is a lot of fun in a sick way.


 
You guys are just plain nuts!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You guys are just plain nuts!


 
Nuttier than squirrel turds my friend.:biggrin: I love winter. It is my favorite time of year, big fan of late fall as well. I can't stand summer and have never cared for most of spring. Hunting season up here starts Sept. 27 and there is some kind of season open until the end of March, then trout opens up on April 1. The rest of the year just plain sucks with all the work and the push to get everything done for another winter. Winter is the time for me to putter in the shop and put wood in the stove, just kind of enjoy the family time and the rest from the rest of the year.


----------



## jimdad07

On that note it is time for me to head for bed. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Nuttier than squirrel turds my friend.:biggrin: I love winter. It is my favorite time of year, big fan of late fall as well. I can't stand summer and have never cared for most of spring. Hunting season up here starts Sept. 27 and there is some kind of season open until the end of March, then trout opens up on April 1. The rest of the year just plain sucks with all the work and the push to get everything done for another winter. Winter is the time for me to putter in the shop and put wood in the stove, just kind of enjoy the family time and the rest from the rest of the year.


 
You do have a good point.Family time and playing with saws. LOL


----------



## tbone75

The hunting and fishing is a give me LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have never had to do that in an emergency situation, but one of my favorite times to camp is in the winter. I have a lot of fun with winter camping. Usually don't bring a tent, always liked to make our own shelters. That is a lot of fun in a sick way.


 
I used to do a lot of backwoods tramping, I got caught in a freak snowstorm that slowed my progress terribly, it was a wet slippery snow that started just after daylight. I had expected to cover 15 miles that day but ended up doing half before dark so I made the decision to put up for the night. I had one O`Henry bar in my day pack but all the other necessities to make myself fairly comfortable. I have camped outside in the winter time many times in a brush shelter.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> On that note it is time for me to head for bed. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


 
Nite Jim


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I used your bits today.Them things are sweet!!!!!! Not sure I will ever pick up a file again?And you talk about sharp!WOW So fast and easy it aint funny! I wish I had them 10 years ago! Can't thank you enough Ron


 
You know i got made fun of a lot about them..
most think they are a gimmick or are like the stones you can buy from a box store.
you seen the picture of the setup i bring cutting with me..
who would want to use a file after using them ??
once you learn how to use and conserve them you will be surprised how many chains you can do with one bit..
just dont try to sharpen a chain that should go on a grinder.
i will check with my supplier soon and see how many he has in stock..
i was selling them $5 ea,less than $1 a chain to sharpen fast and quick.more if carefull.
i bought so many one time was $1 each,,thats like fifteen cents to sharpen a chain


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys are just plain nuts!


 
Yep,..if you figure we don`t have to do this but I feel extremely lucky to have grown up self reliant. On a few of my outdoor trips/adventures I have seen grown men give up, sit and cry when it seemed hopeless. I would laugh and kick their ass into gear and move forward no matter the odds. Needles to say I made it out with all of them intact...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I used to do a lot of backwoods tramping, I got caught in a freak snowstorm that slowed my progress terribly, it was a wet slippery snow that started just after daylight. I had expected to cover 15 miles that day but ended up doing half before dark so I made the decision to put up for the night. I had one O`Henry bar in my day pack but all the other necessities to make myself fairly comfortable. I have camped outside in the winter time many times in a brush shelter.


 
Afraid I would pass on that! LOL I just can't take cold worth a dam!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You know i got made fun of a lot about them..
> most think they are a gimmick or are like the stones you can buy from a box store.
> you seen the picture of the setup i bring cutting with me..
> who would want to use a file after using them ??
> once you learn how to use and conserve them you will be surprised how many chains you can do with one bit..
> just dont try to sharpen a chain that should go on a grinder.
> i will check with my supplier soon and see how many he has in stock..
> i was selling them $5 ea,less than $1 a chain to sharpen fast and quick.more if carefull.
> i bought so many one time was $1 each,,thats like fifteen cents to sharpen a chain


 
I am SOLD on them!I just very slow and easy with it.They are like some other diamond coated things I have.To much pressure on it will knock the coating off.And its sharper than I can do with a file!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..if you figure we don`t have to do this but I feel extremely lucky to have grown up self reliant. On a few of my outdoor trips/adventures I have seen grown men give up, sit and cry when it seemed hopeless. I would laugh and kick their ass into gear and move forward no matter the odds. Needles to say I made it out with all of them intact...LOL


 
I wouldn' be afraid to go along with you around LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> You guys are making me miss my 044.


 
I miss my hemmeroids too but you will get over it Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I wouldn' be afraid to go along with you around LOL


 


LOL,..I am just too stubborn to give up but I am at home out there, after all I grew up in the woods and its just as much my home as ,"home " is.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..I am just too stubborn to give up but I am at home out there, after all I grew up in the woods and its just as much my home as ,"home " is.


 
I spent a lot of time in the woods growing up.Just not many nights out there.


----------



## tbone75

Ron did you say them bits can be found on fleabay?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I spent a lot of time in the woods growing up.Just not many nights out there.


 
I grew up tramping the woods, from the time I was 9 I was out there on my own, day or night made little difference to me. Canoeing was an easy travel method and I did plenty of that also. Things happen on canoe trips, especially on river runs that can be devastating.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I grew up tramping the woods, from the time I was 9 I was out there on my own, day or night made little difference to me. Canoeing was an easy travel method and I did plenty of that also. Things happen on canoe trips, especially on river runs that can be devastating.


 
Rivers can be very deadly if you don't know what your doing!


----------



## tbone75

If I had grown up where you did.I am sure I would have been doing the same.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron did you say them bits can be found on fleabay?


 
Yeh they can,but the price will SCARE you !! 
i wil be able to check with my supplier sometime later this week.

did i see somebody say they would like to spend a night outside during the winter with Jerry ??
he may be my bestest internet chainsaw buddy but i would consider carefully how closely i spent a night with him !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh they can,but the price will SCARE you !!
> i wil be able to check with my supplier sometime later this week.
> 
> did i see somebody say they would like to spend a night outside during the winter with Jerry ??
> he may be my bestest internet chainsaw buddy but i would consider carefully how closely i spent a night with him !! LOL !!


 
If i had to do that I would want him along to save my butt LOL


----------



## tbone75

If I show some of my buddies what them bits will do.I know they will want some and where to get them LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you ever use them bits to sharpen your chains?


----------



## roncoinc

Any one of you slackers got one of these ?? 
i need one.
husky 181 / 281 / 288


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Rivers can be very deadly if you don't know what your doing!


 
I have seen that first hand. Four of us were on a river run when the canoe in the lead tipped over spilling the gear and the two paddlers in the rapids. I managed to beach my canoe and my bow man leapt out and ran down river, I pulled the canoe out and followed to find one of the first two trapped. He was jammed between the submerged canoe and a rock, the canoe was caught between two rocks sideways in the fast running water with the top side facing upstream. Now a 17' canoe submerged facing swift water is a beast to move. My bow man and the second paddler of the upset canoe tried to lift that canoe off Gary, he was being crushed and drowned at the same time. I seen what was going on and ran out into the river just as they gave up and said it was hopeless. They said it was impossible to move that canoe. I told them to grab Gary and hold his head above water. I dove in and grabbed that canoe just beside him and planted my feet, jambing my right shoulder under the hull I strained every muscle in my body. I heard aluminum crumpling, shearing and bending and finally I felt it start to rise. Before my strength gave out it rose to the surface full of water and flung me and it out into the river. I would not let it go and managed to bring it ashore filled with water. There was a fairly big dent from where my shoulder had been planted but a few deft stomps from my #13`s put it back into usable shape...LOL
Gary had swallowed a lot of water and had some bruising but as far as we could tell he did not have any broken ribs, he coughed water up for hours afterward.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you ever use them bits to sharpen your chains?


 
Not yet,..I am a dyed in the wool filer...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Any one of you slackers got one of these ??
> i need one.
> husky 181 / 281 / 288


 
Afraid all i have is poulan parts that is even close to what that looks like?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Any one of you slackers got one of these ??
> i need one.
> husky 181 / 281 / 288


 
Not me Ron,..you know how I like Huskies but I only have some odd 394 stuff still kicking around now. However I have a near mint 181 but I would like to keep the presence lever on it...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not me Ron,..you know how I like Huskies but I only have some odd 394 stuff still kicking around now. However I have a near mint 181 but I would like to keep the presence lever on it...LOL


 
Ok Jerry,,with that output of your love of husky's i am going to call it a night..
i think i did very well being civil this evening..
have to say however my patience has been tried !!!
you managed to not post anything this evening i could have fun with so you get off easy tonite 
that and John has been sticking up for you 
and the help on the pos, and confirming what John needs to send..
nite all ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok Jerry,,with that output of your love of husky's i am going to call it a night..
> i think i did very well being civil this evening..
> have to say however my patience has been tried !!!
> you managed to not post anything this evening i could have fun with so you get off easy tonite
> that and John has been sticking up for you
> and the help on the pos, and confirming what John needs to send..
> nite all ..


 
Nite Ron


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ok Jerry,,with that output of your love of husky's i am going to call it a night..
> i think i did very well being civil this evening..
> have to say however my patience has been tried !!!
> you managed to not post anything this evening i could have fun with so you get off easy tonite
> that and John has been sticking up for you
> and the help on the pos, and confirming what John needs to send..
> nite all ..


 
Good night Ron, and yes you have been very civil this evening.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not yet,..I am a dyed in the wool filer...LOL


 
I figgered you was LOL But i am so sure your much better with a file than I am!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I figgered you was LOL But i am so sure your much better with a file than I am!


 
Just been filing since 1965, got a little practice time in.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just been filing since 1965, got a little practice time in.


 
That does help a bit LOL


----------



## tbone75

I can only say I have been using a file for about 10 yrs. and that was not very often.Till the past 6 or 7 yrs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That does help a bit LOL


 
I have heard practice makes perfect but I am not there yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting real late here so its time for me, good nite all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Getting real late here so its time for me, good nite all.


 
Yep time for me too.Take care Jerry


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have heard practice makes perfect but I am not there yet.


 
Yea right :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

Psst , hey you SLACKERS !

[video=youtube;DkJ6OScQshI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DkJ6OScQshI[/video]


----------



## tbone75

Dan the only one up? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Bradleyac said:


> trying to see a John Deere 66sv in excellent shape.


 
Try doing a search on here?


----------



## Cantdog

Naw..I been up a while reading trying to catch up...man you guy had alot to say last night!! I've been on a few canoe trips that didn't end all that well.....and I can vouch for Jerry...there is nothing in the world harder to move than and aluminum canoe or boat that is stuck on a rock!!! I alway wanted a 17' Grumman...badly...until I used one...once..if it touched a rock it stuck!!! AND one submerged, in current is very near impossible to move at all! But you never know what the human mind/body is capable of under certain circumstances. My grandfather (mother's side) was not a large man but was a pretty good wrench. His back was out and my uncle had to be somewhere but the clutch was gone in the car.....grandfather had a new clutch and throw out bearing but his back gave out before he could fix it. Uncle was NOT a wrench but he nagged gramps into being lugged out next to the car and layed down on a cot to coach uncles repairs, as he could not stand up on his own. Well, long story short the car (51 Pontiac) fell off the jack (dim) and landed on uncle.not completely crushing him but not allowing him to breath.....gramps jumped up off the cot and picked the passenger side of the car off uncle so he could escape.....uncle was ok...bruised and bleeding a little...gramp had to go lie down again and could not stand on his own for two weeks!!!

Hey Dan you are an early bird aren't you LOL!!! ( you too John!!) Any luck on that boat???


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Naw..I been up a while reading trying to catch up...man you guy had alot to say last night!! I've been on a few canoe trips that didn't end all that well.....and I can vouch for Jerry...there is nothing in the world harder to move than and aluminum canoe or boat that is stuck on a rock!!! I alway wanted a 17' Grumman...badly...until I used one...once..if it touched a rock it stuck!!! AND one submerged, in current is very near impossible to move at all! But you never know what the human mind/body is capable of under certain circumstances. My grandfather (mother's side) was not a large man but was a pretty good wrench. His back was out and my uncle had to be somewhere but the clutch was gone in the car.....grandfather had a new clutch and throw out bearing but his back gave out before he could fix it. Uncle was NOT a wrench but he nagged gramps into being lugged out next to the car and layed down on a cot to coach uncles repairs, as he could not stand up on his own. Well, long story short the car (51 Pontiac) fell off the jack (dim) and landed on uncle.not completely crushing him but not allowing him to breath.....gramps jumped up off the cot and picked the passenger side of the car off uncle so he could escape.....uncle was ok...bruised and bleeding a little...gramp had to go lie down again and could not stand on his own for two weeks!!!
> 
> Hey Dan you are an early bird aren't you LOL!!! ( you too John!!) Any luck on that boat???


 
Just amazing what a body can do at times!


----------



## tbone75

Only reason I am up is this dam back!I knew it would after cutting that wood LOL It was worth it!


----------



## sefh3

We fell to the second page, slackers.


----------



## tbone75

Just got back from the dentist.That was so much fun!Went ahead and pulled that broke tooth.Just way way to much money to fix that thing!Not sure what hurts worse right now?Back or mouth? LOL Sorry guys I didn't get anything mailed out today.But I will tomorrow for sure!


----------



## sefh3

Ouch. That sucks. I hate going to the denist. They always seem to want too much money for their services.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Ouch. That sucks. I hate going to the denist. They always seem to want too much money for their services.


 
Even with my insc. it was going to cost me a little over 400.00!My insc. must suck big time?


----------



## Eccentric

Damn that sucks......................................rep for you. I've got a tooth that's probably gonna have to go soon too. Not wanting to do a root canal. Expensive and painful...


----------



## tbone75

Eccentric said:


> Damn that sucks......................................rep for you. I've got a tooth that's probably gonna have to go soon too. Not wanting to do a root canal. Expensive and painful...


 
It sucks even worse because I had a root canal done on this on last year!Then it broke half way off last week!No more root canals for me!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> ....
> Hey Dan ... Any luck on that boat???


 
The thing we know is that it is not from around here .
My uncle owns a small fiberglass boat shop (cape islanders) and knows most of the builder/styles around the Atlantic provinces "I've seen the style before , looks like it is one that a half dozen big factory company were building" were his words so that's where we're at .




John , slow down on that wood , pain and no sleep lead to stupidity .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The thing we know is that it is not from around here .
> My uncle owns a small fiberglass boat shop (cape islanders) and knows most of the builder/styles around the Atlantic provinces "I've seen the style before , looks like it is one that a half dozen big factory company were building" were his words so that's where we're at .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John , slow down on that wood , pain and no sleep lead to stupidity .


 
Not doing anything today! LOL And you are so right!


----------



## dancan

Pace your self a little better , save some wood for ..........
................................................................................:yoyo: .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yea right :msp_sneaky:


 
LOL...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Pace your self a little better , save some wood for ..........
> ................................................................................:yoyo: .


 
No problem there.I have lots more wood LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just amazing what a body can do at times!


 
I had grown up listening to my dad and one of his closest friends tell and re tell the time my dad lifted a 1929 Essex Town car off his friend when it had fallen on him. It was supported on axle stands outside but the ground was too soft and the stands sunk on the back side causing the car to roll backward and fall, the straight front axle came down on his belly, front wheels were off so it was a heavy lift but dad somehow mustered enough strength to lift that car up far enough for Garth to wriggle out from under it. I always sort of doubted that story but they both swore it was true. Later in life I experienced adrenalin rush exertion more than once when I needed to save someone from certain death.


----------



## tbone75

Its just a plain crappy day out there!Cold & raining and I hurt all over LOL Wish I could have stayed in bed


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had grown up listening to my dad and one of his closest friends tell and re tell the time my dad lifted a 1929 Essex Town car off his friend when it had fallen on him. It was supported on axle stands outside but the ground was too soft and the stands sunk on the back side causing the car to roll backward and fall, the straight front axle came down on his belly, front wheels were off so it was a heavy lift but dad somehow mustered enough strength to lift that car up far enough for Garth to wriggle out from under it. I always sort of doubted that story but they both swore it was true. Later in life I experienced adrenalin rush exertion more than once when I needed to save someone from certain death.


 
It seems to happen fairly often!Never seen it but heard about many times!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It seems to happen fairly often!Never seen it but heard about many times!


 
If it had not happened to me personally I would never have believed it myself.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> If it had not happened to me personally I would never have believed it myself.


 
Yep those are stories that are easy to disbelieve....but a lot of times there is no reason to lie....


----------



## tbone75

Going to see if I can find something real soft to eat?LOL Back in a bit


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Going to see if I can find something real soft to eat?LOL Back in a bit


 
soup


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep those are stories that are easy to disbelieve....but a lot of times there is no reason to lie....


 
I really didn`t think they were lying but I could only refer to what I had seen with my own eyes. I grew up around farmers, blacksmiths and stone masons built like Dan Blocker. They could lift staggering loads but no where what a big car like an Essex would weigh so in my mind I just reserved judgement. Later in life my mind became more open and when I experienced this phenomena I could no longer doubt it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Going to see if I can find something real soft to eat?LOL Back in a bit


 
Dam it John,...you must be in agony.


----------



## roncoinc

John,this should make you feel betterer 







A whole full roll of gorrilla duct tape !! USPS going to have a challenge with this box !!
supposed to rain tomorrow so if i dont go cutting i can take the trip to the PO.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> John,this should make you feel betterer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A whole full roll of gorrilla duct tape !! USPS going to have a challenge with this box !!
> supposed to rain tomorrow so if i dont go cutting i can take the trip to the PO.


 
Now that`s a boxload.


----------



## roncoinc

So John,i guess thats the coil i need for the electronic,no points..






I cut the kill wire at the coil , checked plug wire and spun it over with a drill and no spark


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> So John,i guess thats the coil i need for the electronic,no points..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the kill wire at the coil , checked plug wire and spun it over with a drill and no spark


 
The trigger has gone on that module. The 009 should be a direct shoe in.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The trigger has gone on that module. The 009 should be a direct shoe in.


 
Wheres the module at ??
i didnt see one ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Wheres the module at ??
> i didnt see one ?


 
Inside what you call a coil.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Inside what you call a coil.


 
Whew !! , ok, i know i'm awfull tired and thot i might have missed something obviouse.


----------



## tbone75

That is a BIG box! :hmm3grin2orange: Your coil will be in mail tomorrow!


----------



## tbone75

This rain and tooth plus the back.I am one big pain today! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Going to be an early night..
thot a couple of days off from cutting and splitting would regain some energy..
by 3pm i was glad the day was over.
then it was back to the barn to take care of the equipment,then suppertime,shower and sit down..
used to enjoy doing firewood,not so much fun anymore having to do it everyday.
also worked on two saws for fill in time..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Going to be an early night..
> thot a couple of days off from cutting and splitting would regain some energy..
> by 3pm i was glad the day was over.
> then it was back to the barn to take care of the equipment,then suppertime,shower and sit down..
> used to enjoy doing firewood,not so much fun anymore having to do it everyday.
> also worked on two saws for fill in time..


 
Sounds like you had a busy day!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Whew !! , ok, i know i'm awfull tired and thot i might have missed something obviouse.


 
When the chainsaws dropped the points, that was the trigger, and now the electronic ign saws use an electronic module instead of just a coil, it still needs a triggering device to collapse the magnetic field in the coil, that is the electronic trigger found inside the modules.


----------



## tbone75

To bad I didn't have a bag of cheese popcorn?But its already boxed up Ron :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When the chainsaws dropped the points, that was the trigger, and now the electronic ign saws use an electronic module instead of just a coil, it still needs a triggering device to collapse the magnetic field in the coil, that is the electronic trigger found inside the modules.


 
So thats how they work.Didn't know that?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> John,this should make you feel betterer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A whole full roll of gorrilla duct tape !! USPS going to have a challenge with this box !!
> supposed to rain tomorrow so if i dont go cutting i can take the trip to the PO.


 
Wow !


Now that's a box !


----------



## tbone75

Can't wait to see whats in there? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Can't wait to see whats in there? :msp_sneaky:


 
Hope you like top handle saws....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope yoy like top handle saws....


 
Sure do LOL As long as there is no mini-macs! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Guys I have had enough for the day.I need to try and lay down?You all have a good one!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guys I have had enough for the day.I need to try and lay down?You all have a good one!


 
Hope you can get some shut eye, it always helps me when I am in pain. Have a good night and a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Cantdog

Nite John...hope you feel better...man.. a sore tooth AND a bad back at the same time sure does suck I'm sure..sleep well..


----------



## jimdad07

Good night John, hope you feel better tomorrow.

Just had some pretty crappy news tonight, the big swamp we hunt and cut in got leased out to some rich guys that live around here for hunting. Can't even go in there and cut firewood any more. Lucky we still have our own farm here but it's just not the same as the big swamp. Did get to work on a ms390 tonight for a guy at work. He brought it to me and said they couldn't get it to run. I got it home and noticed bar oil leaking out of the fuel cap, sure enough, bar oil in the fuel tank and fuel in the oil tank. Not saying I have not done that one before, I was lucky and caught myself in mid pour. Rinsed out the fuel tank with mix and fired it up. It is having trouble starting after it is warmed up so I get to check impulse line and intake boot tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Good night John, hope you feel better tomorrow.
> 
> Just had some pretty crappy news tonight, the big swamp we hunt and cut in got leased out to some rich guys that live around here for hunting. Can't even go in there and cut firewood any more. Lucky we still have our own farm here but it's just not the same as the big swamp. Did get to work on a ms390 tonight for a guy at work. He brought it to me and said they couldn't get it to run. I got it home and noticed bar oil leaking out of the fuel cap, sure enough, bar oil in the fuel tank and fuel in the oil tank. Not saying I have not done that one before, I was lucky and caught myself in mid pour. Rinsed out the fuel tank with mix and fired it up. It is having trouble starting after it is warmed up so I get to check impulse line and intake boot tomorrow.


 
Man that really sucks ,Jim. I know what its like, around here the contract cutters are clear cutting thousand acre lots at a time, linked together sometimes the cuts are 5 miles across.I lost three great hunting sites that way, nothing worthwhile lives there after a clearcut.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to pack it in early,..Nite all.


----------



## Cantdog

Slackers!!!!! Second Page!!!!!!!!

Is it to early to say "Morning Dan!!!"????


----------



## dancan

Morning all , slackers included !


----------



## dancan

Do I have to find a rooster ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Do I have to find a rooster ?


 
No,,i'll think you'll do !!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning..I got some sleep for a change LOL.Sill feel like chit so far.But it will get better as the day goes I think?


----------



## roncoinc

Raining today so will get a break from the saws and splitter 
so thet means "the box" gets mailed today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Then rebuild carb in a friends husky 162SE... he bought the saw brand new,how many years ago ????
this will be the first time it has had anything done to it except a sparkplug 
he has heated with only wood since he got the saw so it has seen quite a bit of use and has held up well.
says a lot for husky durability 

making up my list for running errands this morning,hope to be back in time to do some shop work,need to build more shelves and move more stuff to make it nicer in there for working..may even get to put in some time on a saw or two..


----------



## tbone75

Kind of think you need a little break from the wood Ron.Raining here today too.May get me some saw work done?Got to get to feeling a little better first.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Kind of think you need a little break from the wood Ron.Raining here today too.May get me some saw work done?Got to get to feeling a little better first.


 
I need a break..
i'm just a little old guy,over 60 and 150 lbs..
fell the tree,,limb,haul brush,pile brush,buck up stem,split the wood,throw in truck,etc.. five days a week it aint easy  plus i got two bad wrists and two bad shoulders dont help any .
dont know how OLD guy's like Jerry do it !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I need a break..
> i'm just a little old guy,over 60 and 150 lbs..
> fell the tree,,limb,haul brush,pile brush,buck up stem,split the wood,throw in truck,etc.. five days a week it aint easy  plus i got two bad wrists and two bad shoulders dont help any .
> dont know how OLD guy's like Jerry do it !!


 
That dam brush is the pain I think.I aint sure how you do all that? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Been up 4 hrs or so now.And stihl can't move worth a dang!Took a sleeping pill last night!Hate them things but I need some rest!May just relax again today?LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hey you slackers!:hmm3grin2orange: I stihl aint moving worth a chit yet?Must have over did it a little I guess?The sun even came out!And here I sit on my arse :bang:


----------



## sefh3

john have you found your husky 350 yet? I might have something for you if your still looking.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> john have you found your husky 350 yet? I might have something for you if your still looking.


 
I am still looking!What do you have? LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I need a break..
> i'm just a little old guy,over 60 and 150 lbs..
> fell the tree,,limb,haul brush,pile brush,buck up stem,split the wood,throw in truck,etc.. five days a week it aint easy  plus i got two bad wrists and two bad shoulders dont help any .
> dont know how OLD guy's like Jerry do it !!


 






Works wonders !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Works wonders !


 
Dan your bad :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Works wonders !


 
Yep,,,..sure does.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,,,..sure does.


 
I may try that? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I may try that? LOL


 
Better get some of that into you before thursday when big brown shows up with a box that weighs over 70 pounds !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Better get some of that into you before thursday when big brown shows up with a box that weighs over 70 pounds !!!


 
Holey crap you sent it out!!!!!  This is just like Christmas time :msp_biggrin: Thursday?Thats fast!I do hate to think what that cost you to send?But I sure do thank you Ron.


----------



## tbone75

Ron your coil is on its way!And Jims mini-mac is too LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Better get some of that into you before thursday when big brown shows up with a box that weighs over 70 pounds !!!


 
70 lbs,....I still think you should have sent them Mini Macs to Jims place.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Holey crap you sent it out!!!!!  This is just like Christmas time :msp_biggrin: Thursday?Thats fast!I do hate to think what that cost you to send?But I sure do thank you Ron.


 
UPS tracking number 1zv8989a0358898388
expecter arrival 9/22 11:59 pm

ups.com and copy and paste that number


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> 70 lbs,....I still think you should have sent them Mini Macs to Jims place.....:msp_thumbup:


 
John can re route them !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John can re route them !! LOL !!


 
Everyone knows mini-macs go to Jim! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Everyone knows mini-macs go to Jim! :msp_scared:


 
I guess you can send them forward after they get to you.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> UPS tracking number 1zv8989a0358898388
> expecter arrival 9/22 11:59 pm
> 
> ups.com and copy and paste that number


 
I will likely get it Fri. I think?How much popcorn did I get? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys. Worked on a little poopin pro tonight that likes to leak oil all over the place. It was leaking around the oil tank vent line. Made a fresh connection by cutting the vent line back just a little and inserting the little piece of metal that keeps the line in shape. Looks like it will work for a little bit. Seems that every single poulan pro I have seen has an oil leak in the same spot.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening guys. Worked on a little poopin pro tonight that likes to leak oil all over the place. It was leaking around the oil tank vent line. Made a fresh connection by cutting the vent line back just a little and inserting the little piece of metal that keeps the line in shape. Looks like it will work for a little bit. Seems that every single poulan pro I have seen has an oil leak in the same spot.


 
I have 2 of them PPs a 220 & 260.They both run just fine and no leaks?If you need some parts for that type i have some?


----------



## roncoinc

John,or anybody,what are you using for valves on you log splitters you make ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,or anybody,what are you using for valves on you log splitters you make ?


 
Not sure what they are Ron.Both of mine had them on there when I got them?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> John,or anybody,what are you using for valves on you log splitters you make ?


 
The control ,"spool", valve?


----------



## Cantdog

Generally Prince valves...plentiful and easy/inexpensive to replace....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Generally Prince valves...plentiful and easy/inexpensive to replace....


 
Yea,,,..Prince or Norgren.


----------



## tbone75

I have been a big time slacker today.Didn't do anything LOL So tomorrow I can do something?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have been a big time slacker today.Didn't do anything LOL So tomorrow I can do something?


 
Too bad you have to suffer so much for just having a little fun.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too bad you have to suffer so much for just having a little fun.


 
It sucks a little. LOL But I can't just sit still all the time!I would go nuts LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure are quiet tonight? Huskys Rock :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I really believe in staying active.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys sure are quiet tonight? Huskys sink like a Rock :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Fixxed it for ya.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fixxed it for ya.


 
Thought you might


----------



## tbone75

Hey Jacob!


----------



## jimdad07

I just got in from tearing that ms390 down and cleaning it up. Other than being filthy it's in good shape. Checked through the impulse line and the intake boot, cleaned the tank vent which was clean to begin with, the air filter was very dirty on the backside so it was only getting half of its air and the spark plug looks a little rough. I sharpened the chain on her, took the rakers down a little and I'll finish putting her back together tomorrow night. I wonder if my buddy will notice it will come home to him a little louder than when I got it. I wouldn't mind porting it a little but it's not a bolt down jug, I've never tried a clam shell for porting yet.


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks for the parts offer John, it's one of them box store PP, a 35cc jobber. I have had a couple of those before I discovered Dolmar and Stihl. Not bad for the price of them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I just got in from tearing that ms390 down and cleaning it up. Other than being filthy it's in good shape. Checked through the impulse line and the intake boot, cleaned the tank vent which was clean to begin with, the air filter was very dirty on the backside so it was only getting half of its air and the spark plug looks a little rough. I sharpened the chain on her, took the rakers down a little and I'll finish putting her back together tomorrow night. I wonder if my buddy will notice it will come home to him a little louder than when I got it. I wouldn't mind porting it a little but it's not a bolt down jug, I've never tried a clam shell for porting yet.


 
Well at least you got to play with a saw today, I got top run my 044/460 hybrid on Sunday,...I know ...I am losing it...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well at least you got to play with a saw today, I got top run my 044/460 hybrid on Sunday,...I know ...I am losing it...LOL


 
It did make the day a little better. I haven't been able to work on many in quite awhile, tonight I worked on two saws tonight. My little girl "helped" me out on the first one the whole time. She had fun just playing with the wrenches. I haven't had the clutch off of any of those box store Poulans before, the oil pump seems to be pumping all of the time, it is a worm gear setup right on the crankshaft rather than being run by the clutch drum.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It did make the day a little better. I haven't been able to work on many in quite awhile, tonight I worked on two saws tonight. My little girl "helped" me out on the first one the whole time. She had fun just playing with the wrenches. I haven't had the clutch off of any of those box store Poulans before, the oil pump seems to be pumping all of the time, it is a worm gear setup right on the crankshaft rather than being run by the clutch drum.


 
Just like most of the earlier automatic oiler saws, they pumped oil continuously as long as the engine was running.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It did make the day a little better. I haven't been able to work on many in quite awhile, tonight I worked on two saws tonight. My little girl "helped" me out on the first one the whole time. She had fun just playing with the wrenches. I haven't had the clutch off of any of those box store Poulans before, the oil pump seems to be pumping all of the time, it is a worm gear setup right on the crankshaft rather than being run by the clutch drum.


 
Yep them little poulans are all about the same.Real easy to work on.It just amazes me how much wood people cut with them things!If they take a little care of them they will last a while too.LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just like most of the earlier automatic oiler saws, they pumped oil continuously as long as the engine was running.


 
That's the same way my 9010 is set up. I have learned to fill the fuel less than full to make sure I get low on fuel before I run out of oil. It sure was nice to work on a Stihl tonight. They sure do know how to engineer a saw for working on it, so easy a caveman can do it, or a guy from NH who really loves to work on them.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Yep them little poulans are all about the same.Real easy to work on.It just amazes me how much wood people cut with them things!If they take a little care of them they will last a while too.LOL


 
I cut wood with them for a long time, one of them blew up and the other one I had is still running. I sold to a guy for $50 so he had a yard saw. I bet I ran close a 100 face cord through the first one before it gave up the ghost.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's the same way my 9010 is set up. I have learned to fill the fuel less than full to make sure I get low on fuel before I run out of oil. It sure was nice to work on a Stihl tonight. They sure do know how to engineer a saw for working on it, so easy a caveman can do it, or a guy from NH who really loves to work on them.


 
Even a guy from NS can manage to keep them running.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you having some withdraw from not running saws? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Even a guy from NS can manage to keep them running.


 
The question is: Can the guy from NS keep from modding them?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> The question is: Can the guy from NS keep from modding them?


 
I have one out of the 45 that is not yet ported, its still in its box.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you having some withdraw from not running saws? LOL


 
Yes a fair bit actually.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have one out of the 45 that is not yet ported, its still in its box.


 
ONE?  But still in the box so I guess that OK LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its very difficult for me to run a non ported saw.


----------



## jimdad07

I need to start selling bodily fluids and organs to jump start this hobby again.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its very difficult for me to run a non ported saw.


 
I here you there and I know how you feel. I have only done two now and it is a world of difference between one that has been ported and one that has not. I should do my 6400 next but I think I want to do a couple of others first and perfect it a lot more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I need to start selling bodily fluids and organs to jump start this hobby again.


 
It all comes in time or in spurts. I have only picked up 8 saws this summer, haven`t touched one of them so far.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I here you there and I know how you feel. I have only done two now and it is a world of difference between one that has been ported and one that has not. I should do my 6400 next but I think I want to do a couple of others first and perfect it a lot more.


 
Every time you do one it will be an improvement.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It all comes in time or in spurts. I have only picked up 8 saws this summer, haven`t touched one of them so far.


 
:msp_ohmy: Thats all Jerry!Your slipping bad LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I don't know about you guys, but I am looking forward to reading about the winter projects everyone has this year. I love winter.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Every time you do one it will be an improvement.


 
Sometime this winter I am going to give porting a try?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_ohmy: Thats all Jerry!Your slipping bad LOL


 
I know but I have just been so busy that I have not had time to acquire more...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it up for tonight, Nite all


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I am looking forward to reading about the winter projects everyone has this year. I love winter.


 
Me too!Just not looking forward to cold!YUK!


----------



## jimdad07

Well guys it's about time for me to turn in. John you should give it a try, it's not as hard as you think and the science behind it is pretty fun too.
Night Jerry and John.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up for tonight, Nite all


 
Nite Jerry.You take care


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sometime this winter I am going to give porting a try?


 
I can`t wait.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nite Jerry.You take care


 
Nite John, you do the same.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Well guys it's about time for me to turn in. John you should give it a try, it's not as hard as you think and the science behind it is pretty fun too.
> Night Jerry and John.


 
Good night Jim.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Well guys it's about time for me to turn in. John you should give it a try, it's not as hard as you think and the science behind it is pretty fun too.
> Night Jerry and John.


 
You have a good one Jim


----------



## dancan

[video=youtube;Vbhaiukzk-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Vbhaiukzk-U[/video]


Mornin' All .


----------



## roncoinc

Time to go,,
make the tree fall over,,cut all the little branches off and throw them in a pile,,then cut it all up into pieces that will fit in my woodstove,,then split it all and throw it in the back of the truck and bring it home 
going to look in the shop for a couple more interesting saws to use today..
then stop and get another 5 gal of gas on the way..


----------



## Cantdog

Yep...off to work myself....this should be the last day of this custom stair and ballustrade job.....unless the contractor has something else in mind, I'll be done and on my way!!


----------



## tbone75

You guys all go work your butts off.I am just going to sit on mine for a while longer today.LOL Been raining all morning here so I will try to work on some kind of saw today?Or some forks?Or both? :Edit The power went out for 4 hrs?So didn't do squat!


----------



## tbone75

Got my splitter pump today!Plus my nephew found me a bigger (chrome) oil tank for it :hmm3grin2orange: Now to put it together LOL Went out and split a (little) wood today.Going very easy at it!


----------



## sefh3

still at the 9-5 job. I have a ton of chains to sharpen tonight. My least favorite job of rebuilding saws but it needs to get done.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Got my splitter pump today!Plus my nephew found me a bigger (chrome) oil tank for it :hmm3grin2orange: Now to put it together LOL Went out and split a (little) wood today.Going very easy at it!


 
You better post a pic of that bad boy LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

Sharpening chains 
everything we cut today we had to drag,oh i hate seeing a chain put into a dirty log !!
got five to put on the grinder and i just unloaded at 6:30 pm and have to be ready to leave early.
what a day,will be back later..


----------



## dancan

Here a few hurricane pics , any of us "Coasters" should be able to relate to them .http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/181176.htm


----------



## dancan

Here's a pic of one of my new to me .









This is before modification .
I guess I'll have to port it LOL .


----------



## dancan

[video=youtube;8E6q9W8Ur2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8E6q9W8Ur2k&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Here's a pic of one of my new to me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is before modification .
> I guess I'll have to port it LOL .


 
Drag that bad boy over here and we can make it run faster.


----------



## dancan

Wait till I get it on a new axle and get a couple of other refinements done LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Wait till I get it on a new axle and get a couple of other refinements done LOL !


 
What gear ratio you gonna run in that axle?


----------



## jimdad07

Looks a little quiet on here tonight. I like that old splitter Dan, I bet it splits about anything you want to put on it. Brought home a new puppy for the kids tonight, the first they have ever had. Pretty fun to see the looks on their faces.


----------



## tbone75

Hi guys been busy yacking LOL My youngest daughter just left.She is a talker! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I like that splitter Dan!I will have to get some pics of mine here some time.Need to put some tires on it so I can move it.The ones on are a little flat and dry rotted LOL


----------



## dancan

Looks like I'm going to have to find another rooster !


----------



## tbone75

You guys up yet? :hmm3grin2orange: i am but not for long!I am going back to bed!I hope?


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah...dreary and dismal here today and for the next 3-4-5 days too...Got the staircase done yesterday but the contractor added more railings and 2nd floor balcony newels....but can't work today as the owner has put his small boats to the basement and we can't cut inside because he doesn't want dust in his boats....they can't go back outside because he doesn't want them to get WET????.....so it looks like shop work the next couple days...I've got some curved mouldings to make up and some lathe work as well....I think today I'll put the acid to this 036 cyl and see if that'll clean up..if it does I'll order a piston, gaskets and a carb kit for this thing and get it out of the shop and back to it's owner. 

Oh and I'll get that switch out to you today too, John...


----------



## roncoinc

What to do ? what to do ?
a guy wants to give me $200 cash and a homie 750 he bought new but needs a clutch for this Jred 70E ?
i may take him up on it.he sez the 750 is in nice looking shape,my 70E runs good..


----------



## Cantdog

Well much as I like Jonsereds I'd probably go for it...112cc obsolete saw trade for a 69cc obsolete saw and 2 bills .........yep


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well much as I like Jonsereds I'd probably go for it...112cc obsolete saw trade for a 69cc obsolete saw and 2 bills .........yep


 
Now i remember you telling me Robin high resale on a 70E was only about $200 anyway..
i seen homie 750's go for more than twice that !
if i can find a clutch for the 750 would be nice 
problem is i havta drive ovah ta mahyne round sanfrog ta git er


----------



## roncoinc

YAY !!! no running saws today !! no cutting wood !! 
raining to much


----------



## tbone75

Crappy day out here too.And the rest of the week or so.The OL is over in Maryland at another basket making show till Mon. I have orders not to be doing much while shes gone LOL I told here don't worry I have great big box of saws to play with on the way LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Crappy day out here too.And the rest of the week or so.The OL is over in Maryland at another basket making show till Mon. I have orders not to be doing much while shes gone LOL I told here don't worry I have great big box of saws to play with on the way LOL


 
As of 4am today it is on truck out for delivery !!
take a picture !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> As of 4am today it is on truck out for delivery !!
> take a picture !


 
You bet I will!! LOL Can't wait to see what you put in there?:msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

UPS usually gets here around 3 PM. I will have to open and unload the box to get them down to my basement! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now i remember you telling me Robin high resale on a 70E was only about $200 anyway..
> i seen homie 750's go for more than twice that !
> if i can find a clutch for the 750 would be nice
> problem is i havta drive ovah ta mahyne round sanfrog ta git er


 
Sounds like a good deal to me?


----------



## tbone75

Just helping keep this thread afloat.Not a good day so far.Still can't get things moving.Hope to hell I can by the time the Ron box gets here! Got the camera ready!!


----------



## sefh3

opcorn: waiting for that UPS truck to show up in Ohio..... We need pictures of everything.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> opcorn: waiting for that UPS truck to show up in Ohio..... We need pictures of everything.


 
I will have lots of pics! Got the coil and air filters for the demo saw today.Put it together and running great!Now I will have some fun with that! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Got that Jonsereds switch off to you today John...good luck..


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Got that Jonsereds switch off to you today John...good luck..


 
Thanks Robin!! I got the Ron box! Pics on the way


----------



## tbone75

Ron box pics :msp_thumbsup: All I can say is " THANKS " Ron This is going to be a lot of fun for me!Never seen a Monkey Wards saw before? LOL I will get some better pics later.Right now I gots to lay down.The sun came out but just feel bad?Back after bit.


----------



## tbone75

Demo saw pics. Can't wait to try this out! LOL


----------



## sefh3

You and those 017 are becoming close lately!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> You and those 017 are becoming close lately!!!


 
Sure seems so LOL But I can tear apart and put them back together blind folded I think? LOL This one is in great shape.Don't know whats bad yet?P&C most likely.I like that little Poulan too!Been thinking about grabbing one LOL I wonder who made the Monkey Wards?


----------



## jimdad07

Nice box John, nice of Ron to send it. Just don't tell anyone that Ron did something nice.


----------



## dancan

That's a mighty fine box Ron sent you !



tbone75 said:


> I like that splitter Dan!I will have to get some pics of mine here some time.Need to put some tires on it so I can move it.The ones on are a little flat and dry rotted LOL


 
The splitter has got a cycle time of about 11 seconds at 24" and the beam made of rectangular tubing is also the reservoir .
The old Honda 5hp has some blow by so I think I'll repower it with a 200 $$ Chinese 13hp with electric start .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron box pics :msp_thumbsup: All I can say is " THANKS " Ron This is going to be a lot of fun for me!Never seen a Monkey Wards saw before? LOL I will get some better pics later.Right now I gots to lay down.The sun came out but just feel bad?Back after bit.


 
Was that a girly mag i sent in the box ?? LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Nice box John, nice of Ron to send it. Just don't tell anyone that Ron did something nice.


 
:msp_angry: tell your from NY !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron box pics :msp_thumbsup: All I can say is " THANKS " Ron This is going to be a lot of fun for me!Never seen a Monkey Wards saw before? LOL I will get some better pics later.Right now I gots to lay down.The sun came out but just feel bad?Back after bit.


 
That little bandit ran,just needed the manual oiler fixed,parts are in the bag to fix it.


----------



## roncoinc

When you figure out the little homies i got the parts.i think maybe both may run or fire off.
also got another wards if more parts needed.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Ron...You gonna come up to Mossman's GTG??? And bring that bad Canadian Built 394XP????? Just wondering.... not all that far from you....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was that a girly mag i sent in the box ?? LOL !!


 
No dang it! It was a Fuller brush co. mag. LOL Had no idea they were still around?LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> When you figure out the little homies i got the parts.i think maybe both may run or fire off.
> also got another wards if more parts needed.


 
I have a few parts for the Homies.


----------



## tbone75

Already tore the 017 apart.Cleaned up the cylinder too!Still see some fine scratches in it but can't feel any of them?I have a piston out of a MS170 I am going to try in it?Heres a pic of the piston out of it.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Already tore the 017 apart.Cleaned up the cylinder too!Still see some fine scratches in it but can't feel any of them?I have a piston out of a MS170 I am going to try in it?Heres a pic of the piston out of it.



That's to bad...that piston didn't have many hrs on it...straight gassed???


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That's to bad...that piston didn't have many hrs on it...straight gassed???


 
That would be my guess?Saw is in nice shape.it has them stupid type bearings in it to but i was careful not to let any fall out.I put black tape around the rod after I got it apart!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hey Ron...You gonna come up to Mossman's GTG??? And bring that bad Canadian Built 394XP????? Just wondering.... not all that far from you....


 
when and where ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That would be my guess?Saw is in nice shape.it has them stupid type bearings in it to but i was careful not to let any fall out.I put black tape around the rod after I got it apart!


 
Is the piston scored all the way around?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Already tore the 017 apart.Cleaned up the cylinder too!Still see some fine scratches in it but can't feel any of them?I have a piston out of a MS170 I am going to try in it?Heres a pic of the piston out of it.


 
Man you aint waisting any time !!
i want some of YOUR meds !! LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

John never did say anything about the packing ??
cant see how any body could have busted that box ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is the piston scored all the way around?


 
Here is the other side


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John never did say anything about the packing ??
> cant see how any body could have busted that box ??


 
The box was in very good shape!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Here is the other side


 
Saw loks almost new dont it John ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> when and where ??



Oct 15th...Livermore Falls...207 Leeds Road..04254


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The box was in very good shape!


 
The old man taught me how to do that


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Man you aint waisting any time !!
> i want some of YOUR meds !! LOL !


 
I didn't do anything today!Still feel crappy but just had to do something LOL I think i may be catching a dam cold?:msp_confused: How do you catch a cold this time of year?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Saw loks almost new dont it John ??


 
Sure does!I will get some after pics.Should look almost new when I get it cleaned up.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The old man taught me how to do that


 
 You did a great job packing all that in there! LOL Any idea who makes the monkey Wards saws?


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,, you wanna try a Jred id or should i post in open forum ??
supposed to be an 80 but tag worn,have se # ..


----------



## tbone75

That saw took me right at 30 mins. to tear apart and get the cylinder cleaned up LOL Been into a few of them lately!LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That saw took me right at 30 mins. to tear apart and get the cylinder cleaned up LOL Been into a few of them lately!LOL


 
Muratic acid cleaned it ?? free the ring,buff the piston and away it goes !!

just what ARE those blue pills anyway ??


----------



## roncoinc

Man,this guys working on saws faster than i can post !!

watcha think Jerry ?? worth the effort ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You did a great job packing all that in there! LOL Any idea who makes the monkey Wards saws?


 
I have no idea,, not even a deer with one eye,,no eye deer at all !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Muratic acid cleaned it ?? free the ring,buff the piston and away it goes !!
> 
> just what ARE those blue pills anyway ??


 
The acid did the trick again!And my heat gun helps a lot! Pills are Lortab 10 ?All i know LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Here is the other side


 
Nope,..not straight gassed or lean seized,..only one other thing that caused that damage. What was it?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,, you wanna try a Jred id or should i post in open forum ??
> supposed to be an 80 but tag worn,have se # ..


 
Sure..but will ned a pic..if it's an 80 or from the true Jonsereds era there is no code or expanation with the serial #...it's just a counter..not an identifier...throw up a pic...more than likely I can Id it..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I have no idea,, not even a deer with one eye,,no eye deer at all !


 
No matter I like them LOL Neat little saw


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope,..not straight gassed or lean seized,..only one other thing that caused that damage. What was it?


 
Air leak or carbon?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The old man taught me how to do that


 
Heyyy!! ..who you callin old?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Air leak or carbon?


 
Nope.....come on all you chainsaw mechanics.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope.....come on all you chainsaw mechanics.


 
Stihl????? LOL!!

Seriously...I'll take a shot...worked to death..on old gas...with a real dull chain...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope.....come on all you chainsaw mechanics.


 
I just can't think of nothing else that could do that.To hot?


----------



## tbone75

The ring wasen't stuck.I cleaned the piston up in the USC.Gets the carbon out of the ring grove real nice!


----------



## roncoinc

It was loaned out and worked to death with a dull chain


----------



## pioneerguy600

You fellas only guessing,..where`s the chainsaw forensics in that?


----------



## roncoinc

Ok Robin !! pix 5 of em !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You fellas only guessing,..where`s the chainsaw forensics in that?


 
Thats what the guy i got it from told me..............................................


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You fellas only guessing,..where`s the chainsaw forensics in that?


 
Heat is the only other thing I can think of that could do that?How it got that hot?I think the other guys got it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Man,this guys working on saws faster than i can post !!
> 
> watcha think Jerry ?? worth the effort ??


 
Great job on packing all those saws into that box Ron, ...but where did the Mini Macs get to?...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heyyy!! ..who you callin old?


 
Heyyy!! what makes you think i was reffering to YOU !! ??
( of course i was ) 
and it worked out pretty good too except was over weight 
that foam lining is only way to go,helps box keep shape


----------



## pioneerguy600

Heat played a role in this but what actually happened? Look at the piston carefully.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Great job on packing all those saws into that box Ron, ...but where did the Mini Macs get to?...LOL


 
Not here LOL Unless them Monkey Wards are? LOL But don't think so.A little different than anything I have seen before?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Heyyy!! what makes you think i was reffering to YOU !! ??
> ( of course i was )
> and it worked out pretty good too except was over weight
> that foam lining is only way to go,helps box keep shape


 
You know it,..I have shipped big saws all over the world packed that way without one case of any getting damaged.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heat played a role in this but what actually happened? Look at the piston carefully.


 
I thought carbon because it had a lot in there!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Look at where the piston is actually scored at.


----------



## tbone75

To tired to think Jerry LOL carbon got so hot it melted?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Look at where the piston is actually scored at.


 
I'm to lazy to go back and look at the pix 
i know what the owner told me for starters.
i also know when i put it back together i would goop up the seals real good !!
ussuall attention to intake parts.
story is on the saw was almost new,lent out,abused..
forensics be damned,fix it,cover all the bases and a like new saw 
it'a only a stihl,should be thrown away anyway !! LOL !
At least John is having himself some darned good fun for awhile and will be busy with some new stuff


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope.....come on all you chainsaw mechanics.


 
Probably chiming in well after the fact, but if that's the intake side I might say very poor air filtration or no filter at all. I am going back to read the rest.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Great job on packing all those saws into that box Ron, ...but where did the Mini Macs get to?...LOL


 
I repainted them to look like homelites !! LOL !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm to lazy to go back and look at the pix
> i know what the owner told me for starters.
> i also know when i put it back together i would goop up the seals real good !!
> ussuall attention to intake parts.
> story is on the saw was almost new,lent out,abused..
> forensics be damned,fix it,cover all the bases and a like new saw
> it'a only a stihl,should be thrown away anyway !! LOL !
> At least John is having himself some darned good fun for awhile and will be busy with some new stuff


 
That is very true.I am have some real fun!! Thanks to Ron !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I'm to lazy to go back and look at the pix
> i know what the owner told me for starters.
> i also know when i put it back together i would goop up the seals real good !!
> ussuall attention to intake parts.
> story is on the saw was almost new,lent out,abused..
> forensics be damned,fix it,cover all the bases and a like new saw
> it'a only a stihl,should be thrown away anyway !! LOL !
> At least John is having himself some darned good fun for awhile and will be busy with some new stuff


 
I would say the saw itself had no issues, it was operator error.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I repainted them to look like homelites !! LOL !!!


 
Nope! Wont work even if you paint them pink LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I repainted them to look like homelites !! LOL !!!


 
John ,...you best check for yellow under those top coats.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Probably chiming in well after the fact, but if that's the intake side I might say very poor air filtration or no filter at all. I am going back to read the rest.


 
You will change your mind after looking at those picts.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John ,...you best check for yellow under those top coats.


 
Already did! With Ron you just never know what he may send you?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Already did! With Ron you just never know what he may send you?


 
LOL...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Ok Robin !! pix 5 of em !!


 
I responded to your other post but have since done a bit of research...according to my Ipls it is more likely an 820/30 and more likely not a 920/30.......look on the bottom of the mahle cyl it should tell you if it is 52MM or 54MM...if it's 52MM them its a 820/30 (80cc) and if it is a 54MM then it's a 920/30 (87cc)


----------



## roncoinc

See how these old guys are ??? they probly take a nap during the day and gets about this time of night and we are all tired and they try quizzing us ??
dont mind the old geezer questioning and testing and trying to make us think but if he just wanders off with no answer like i seen him do before at least without some good hints he is going to for sure this time be off my birthday card list !!
PTO side score overwork made seal leak  resulting in lean mix on that side..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I responded to your other post but have since done a bit of research...according to my Ipls it is more likely an 820/30 and more likely not a 920/30.......look on the bottom of the mahle cyl it should tell you if it is 52MM or 54MM...if it's 52MM them its a 820/30 (80cc) and if it is a 54MM then it's a 920/30 (87cc)


 
OK,will see what i can find on the jug.
i did notice on the tag i cant read there is three numbers and the last looks like a zero.
tnx.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> See how these old guys are ??? they probly take a nap during the day and gets about this time of night and we are all tired and they try quizzing us ??
> dont mind the old geezer questioning and testing and trying to make us think but if he just wanders off with no answer like i seen him do before at least without some good hints he is going to for sure this time be off my birthday card list !!
> PTO side score overwork made seal leak  resulting in lean mix on that side..


 
Just for that,...I am not going to tell you . Na ..Na the Na ..Na..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> See how these old guys are ??? they probly take a nap during the day and gets about this time of night and we are all tired and they try quizzing us ??
> dont mind the old geezer questioning and testing and trying to make us think but if he just wanders off with no answer like i seen him do before at least without some good hints he is going to for sure this time be off my birthday card list !!
> PTO side score overwork made seal leak  resulting in lean mix on that side..


 
I think your on to something there Ron! You guys are all way above me on saws!I have lots and lots to learn!Thanks to all you guys on here I have learned one hell of a lot!


----------



## sefh3

Oh can I play CSI chainsaw..... I'm going to take a shot that the crankcase bearing is shot. Too tight of chain ran too hard. The piston is scored on the side.


----------



## sefh3

Damn I hate dial up. By the time my page loads, there is already 5 posts.


----------



## tbone75

Guys you get that piston fixed up for me!I need to know what to fix or look for LOL Right now i am going to bed!Just can't take any more


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Guys you get that piston fixed up for me!I need to know what to fix or look for LOL Right now i am going to bed!Just can't take any more




LOL!! Nite John....I'm gonna cash it in myself...


----------



## sefh3

If your keeping the saw, I would buff the piston and put a new set of rings on it. It doesn't look too hurt but depends the groves. But heck, Northwood sell them cheap.


----------



## jimdad07

I looked again at them. I am now changing my guess to too heavy of a mix or too dirty of an air filter, judging by the carbon buildup on the other side of the piston.


----------



## sefh3

C'mon Jerry spill the beans. They falling quick.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> C'mon Jerry spill the beans. They falling quick.


 
O k,..ok....what part of a piston expands the quickest?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I looked again at them. I am now changing my guess to too heavy of a mix or too dirty of an air filter, judging by the carbon buildup on the other side of the piston.


 
Piston didn`t have enough hours on it for carbon buildup.


----------



## sefh3

I'm still leaning towards bearing is shot. The piston doesn't look like it has more than 20 minutes run time. Just enough to get hot. usually side streak in piston is bearing shot.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> O k,..ok....what part of a piston expands the quickest?


 
The top of the piston expands the fastest where the combustion hits it.


----------



## sefh3

Lean seize will cause the rings to melt and smear on the cylinder. Intake damage is usually inquesting saw dust or parts.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> O k,..ok....what part of a piston expands the quickest?


 
Top of piston expands before the bottom.


----------



## jimdad07

Strait gas will do the same damage won't it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Both Jim and Scott are onto something. Ring was not seized.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Strait gas will do the same damage won't it?


 
Straight gas will score the piston all the way around,..no lubricant.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Both Jim and Scott are onto something. Ring was not seized.


 
What happens if the exhaust can't escape, say the muffler screen gets plugged? Won't the saw over heat and lose power in the cut?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I bet the bearings and seals are still good in that saw.


----------



## sefh3

Here's the piston again.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just for that,...I am not going to tell you . Na ..Na the Na ..Na..


 
I'm calling Dan, a six pack of kieths to get him to straighten you out !! !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> What happens if the exhaust can't escape, say the muffler screen gets plugged? Won't the saw over heat and lose power in the cut?


 
If the muffler gets that plugged up the saw won`t rev up 3enough to cause overheating.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I'm calling Dan, a six pack of kieths to get him to straighten you out !! !!


 
That might help...


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> If the muffler gets that plugged up the saw won`t rev up 3enough to cause overheating.


 
So we are starting with the top of the piston getting too hot. What happens if the spark plug is loose? Won't that cause a lean mixture for combustion but not below in the crankcase?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> So we are starting with the top of the piston getting too hot. What happens if the spark plug is loose? Won't that cause a lean mixture for combustion but not below in the crankcase?


 
Plug would have to be all the way out of its threads to allow enough air in to to cause a lean enough mix to score a piston.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Plug would have to be all the way out of its threads to allow enough air in to to cause a lean enough mix to score a piston.


 
Loose muffler? Sucking air on the down stroke?


----------



## jimdad07

Another question: Do those 017s have a summer to winter adjustment on them?


----------



## sefh3

Jim you bet me to it. Muffler was loose.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Straight gas will score the piston all the way around,..no lubricant.


 
I seen lots of straight gassed scored on exhaust only and bind up ring..
output gets the hottest first..then if it keeps running it spreads all around..seldom to the intake where the cool fuel input keeps it cool.,.usually stops around the transfers unless there is a leak on that side..
but then again i am NOT a stihl expert !!

i know what happened to that saw


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Jim you bet me to it. Muffler was loose.


 
I love school time with Jerry, this how I got through my first porting.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Another question: Do those 017s have a summer to winter adjustment on them?


 
i don't think the 017's had that option.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I seen lots of straight gassed scored on exhaust only and bind up ring..
> output gets the hottest first..then if it keeps running it spreads all around..seldom to the intake where the cool fuel input keeps it cool.,.usually stops around the transfers unless there is a leak on that side..
> but then again i am NOT a stihl expert !!
> 
> i know what happened to that saw


 
The suspense is killing me.:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,..ok,..guess you guys have not seen cold seize before. When a saw is first started the piston expands faster than the cylinder, if the saw is revved and put into the cut immediately the piston expands so fast that they rub on the cylinder and you get scoring. This shows up where the piston is thickest/denser, the top and out at the edges of the ports.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I seen lots of straight gassed scored on exhaust only and bind up ring..
> output gets the hottest first..then if it keeps running it spreads all around..seldom to the intake where the cool fuel input keeps it cool.,.usually stops around the transfers unless there is a leak on that side..
> but then again i am NOT a stihl expert !!
> 
> i know what happened to that saw


 
True Ron,..but there will be tell tale marks on the piston all the way around, straight gas has no lube so the piston is rubbing bare metal to bare metal.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..ok,..guess you guys have not seen cold seize before. When a saw is first started the piston expands faster than the cylinder, if the saw is revved and put into the cut immediately the piston expands so fast that they rub on the cylinder and you get scoring. This shows up where the piston is thickest/denser, the top and out at the edges of the ports.


 
That would be one I have not seen yet. I am in the habit of letting my saws warm up before I put them in the cut, normally I set them on the ground and let them idle. We could have been here for a few more hours and I would not have guessed that one.


----------



## sefh3

I guess we learn something new everyday. I have seen pistons like this before but never thought of cold seize.


----------



## roncoinc

well,,,getting late,, 
i may have to go kill trees tomorrow ....
start the saw,fell the tree,grab another saw,limb the tree,grab another saw,cut the limbs ito firewood,grab another saw,cut up the stem,,roll to the splitter,split the wood,throw in truck.. 
you guys think running chainsaws is fun will find it aint so much after awhile 
thats why i bring at least five saws,use the smallest one i can whenever i can..
need to get me a meyerized 30cc monster to use !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> well,,,getting late,,
> i may have to go kill trees tomorrow ....
> start the saw,fell the tree,grab another saw,limb the tree,grab another saw,cut the limbs ito firewood,grab another saw,cut up the stem,,roll to the splitter,split the wood,throw in truck..
> you guys think running chainsaws is fun will find it aint so much after awhile
> thats why i bring at least five saws,use the smallest one i can whenever i can..
> need to get me a meyerized 30cc monster to use !!


 
Try limbing for a couple of hours with a 9010 packing a 28" bar because you have to use the p!$$ out of it while it's in warranty. That gets heavy. A Myerized 30cc saw, now that would be awesome.


----------



## sefh3

Jim I'm with you. I would have never guessed that. 

Jerry, I can't rep you because I need to spread the love some more. Thank you for the lesson. That is what makes this site so addicting. For me it's not about all the saw, they are nice, but it's more about fixing and figuring out why things happen.


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,good job,close one.
Dan will whack ya with a long neck tomorrow


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> well,,,getting late,,
> i may have to go kill trees tomorrow ....
> start the saw,fell the tree,grab another saw,limb the tree,grab another saw,cut the limbs ito firewood,grab another saw,cut up the stem,,roll to the splitter,split the wood,throw in truck..
> you guys think running chainsaws is fun will find it aint so much after awhile
> thats why i bring at least five saws,use the smallest one i can whenever i can..
> need to get me a meyerized 30cc monster to use !!


 
Nite Ron. Let that saw warm up before you sink it into some wood.


----------



## sefh3

Nite all. 

Thanks again Jerry for informing us.

Dan we need a Friday rooster for the morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got a 34 cc Remington Mighty Mite,..actually 5-6 of them I could port up. I seen my dad cut a couple hundred big spruce down and limb them up then CTL with one of them.


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Nite all.
> 
> Thanks again Jerry for informing us.
> 
> Dan we need a Friday rooster for the morning.


 
Good night Scott.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Is everyone off to bed?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is everyone off to bed?


 
Not yet, but probably soon.


----------



## jimdad07

Hate to do it, but it's past my bed time. You have a good night Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Not yet, but probably soon.


 
Same here Jim. I got to run our big cut off saw some yesterday. I cut up the asphalt driveway in front of the garage I built. The asphalt was close to 3" thick over the whole area and filled the box on my 3/4 ton truck. If that saw was a chainsaw it would be equal to or better than the 9010 or the Stihl 066. With a 12" diamond blade on it it made short work of cutting that asphalt up into handling size pieces.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hate to do it, but it's past my bed time. You have a good night Jerry.


 
Good night Jim,..I am off also.


----------



## dancan

Zzzzzz slackers zzzzzzz slackers zzzzzzz slackers


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Zzzzzz slackers zzzzzzz slackers zzzzzzz slackers





DAN!!!! WAKE UP!!! You're talking in your sleep again!!!!


----------



## dancan

I must have been sleep typing LOL !


----------



## sefh3

Morning all.

Raining here today. Body is a little sore from the moisture.


----------



## tbone75

Very good lesson there Jerry!I would have never guessed that! I may have run across that before and didn't know it?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Raining here today. Body is a little sore from the moisture.


 
You too? Sucks don't it!


----------



## roncoinc

Rain here too..
maybe shop time today and no cutting 
maybe JOHN get moving early with toys to play with


----------



## tbone75

All these new toys to play with should help LOL


----------



## tbone75

The brain says go go go body says f-you LOL


----------



## sefh3

Take it slow John. Those projects will be there when the body starts moving.


----------



## sefh3

Morning Jerry,
I see you down there. What's the lesson for today?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Take it slow John. Those projects will be there when the body starts moving.


 
No problem there LOL I go when the body says OK LOL Them saws will be waiting on me.


----------



## roncoinc

Along with other stuff i dis get this saw going.
somebody had put new tygon in already and i did the carb and away it went.












cleaned it up a little and dont look to bad,would make a nice resto project for somebody.
sorry john,video shows it better.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/SZ6SxJkJy6U" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry left us this mornin but i see Mill down there looking


----------



## tbone75

That saw cleaned up real nice Ron!


----------



## roncoinc

I goofed,the partner is a 1646,not 1645.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I goofed,the partner is a 1646,not 1645.


 
Looks just like the F55 & 65 i have?


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron you never did show me how you want that knife blade shaped?


----------



## tbone75

Let me get another pic for you to draw on. BRB


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks just like the F55 & 65 i have?


 
that would be the F65,same. 65cc


----------



## tbone75

Knife pics. You want the small one just like it is right?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Knife pics. You want the small one just like it is right?


 
Small one stays same..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Small one stays same..


 
Ok no problem on that! Saw work is going to slow way down here soon.Got to get busy on knives!I have several to get done before xmas! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron I don't think I can get all the pits out of the knives?I am afraid it would be to thin?But It will still look good after its polished.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I don't think I can get all the pits out of the knives?I am afraid it would be to thin?But It will still look good after its polished.


 
A good cleaning is all thats needed.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Same here Jim. I got to run our big cut off saw some yesterday. I cut up the asphalt driveway in front of the garage I built. The asphalt was close to 3" thick over the whole area and filled the box on my 3/4 ton truck. If that saw was a chainsaw it would be equal to or better than the 9010 or the Stihl 066. With a 12" diamond blade on it it made short work of cutting that asphalt up into handling size pieces.


 
Them demo saws are real handy at times!I will be looking for a diamond blade one of these days for mine.For now I will only be cutting steel with it so don't need it to bad LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A good cleaning is all thats needed.


 
They will get that and a little more LOL


----------



## farrell

morning guys! whats new? the wife told me i wasnt allowed to sell my husky 350 cause thats her saw (she claimed it apparently), so little to her knowledge i plan on buying a 346xp the beggining of next year. better to ask for forgiveness than for permission! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> morning guys! whats new? the wife told me i wasnt allowed to sell my husky 350 cause thats her saw (she claimed it apparently), so little to her knowledge i plan on buying a 346xp the beggining of next year. better to ask for forgiveness than for permission! LOL


 
Now your talking!Thats my kind of saws!Love them things LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the motor back together on the 017 I used the 170 piston in it.Its just way better than the other one.The black tape around the rod bearings work out great!Get the piston down in there then just cut the tape.Letting the plastic soak in purple power for a bit then take a brush to it.Should look like new again!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got the motor back together on the 017 I used the 170 piston in it.Its just way better than the other one.The black tape around the rod bearings work out great!Get the piston down in there then just cut the tape.Letting the plastic soak in purple power for a bit then take a brush to it.Should look like new again!


 
Dont leave it in the purple to long !!!
got what for comp now ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont leave it in the purple to long !!!
> got what for comp now ??


 
I only leave it in there a few mins. Haven't checked compression yet.


----------



## tbone75

All back together.I spun it with my drill and only got 120 on compression?Hope thats enough?I will find out in a little while.Want to let the sealer set up more before I try it.My gauge is older than the hills so it could be off?


----------



## tbone75

017 update LOL It runs!And dam nice I will say!  Now I am going to get that 009 back together.Then there is them 2 Craftsmans a 2300 & 1.8 or 2000?I have top handle saws coming out my ears!I guess I like them  I was looking over the Wards saws.Both are in nice shape.They look like a cross between a Homie xl2 & a mini-mac they are 2.3 ci. taking it easy today still feel like crap.Even took an hour nap LOL


----------



## tbone75

Did some trading.I traded my F55&65 for 2 028s One is in parts the other runs.One of them will be ported for sure the other don't know just yet?Go ahead and give me hell Ron LOL The F65 had a lightly scored P&C the 55 didn't need much of anything.


----------



## tbone75

I hope Jacob comes around.I would like to know if he got the 031 and if he sent mine out?


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys. Someone here had the nerve to send a yellow turd in a box to my house. What a guy. Mary says thanks, starting to wonder what the heck is going on here, nobody says thanks for a mini-mac. Very strange indeed :msp_confused:.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys. Someone here had the nerve to send a yellow turd in a box to my house. What a guy. Mary says thanks, starting to wonder what the heck is going on here, nobody says thanks for a mini-mac. Very strange indeed :msp_confused:.


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

OK guys i kept this thing going today.Now its your turn for a bit.I got to lay down for a while!The head cold and back are just kicking my arse bad!


----------



## pioneerguy600

You did a good job keeping the thread going today John, get some rest. Maybe I can help keep it from falling to page 2 tonight.


----------



## dancan

That MS170 looks like new !
No saws but I did pick up my 13hp chicom repower for my splitter today , I did flash up the motor and was surprised how quiet it ran .
A bit of fab work to do so next week it gets installed .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got tomorrow off and its supposed to rain,..yaaaaaa...I might get to unpack some saws and maybe work on a few.


----------



## tbone75

Back up again LOL I just hate to catch a cold first I am hot then I am freezing LOL The 017 is all I did today.Just can't get going.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Back up again LOL I just hate to catch a cold first I am hot then I am freezing LOL The 017 is all I did today.Just can't get going.


 
That 017 looks great John, good job on it.


----------



## Eccentric

tbone75 said:


> Back up again LOL I just hate to catch a cold first I am hot then I am freezing LOL The 017 is all I did today.Just can't get going.


 
That's what I was going through last weekend. Still got a touch of it, but I plan to kill it off with bourbon and beer tonight. Thanks for the hit BTW. Getcha back when I can.


----------



## tbone75

Wife just called.She is doing good over in Maryland.Then my Mom called to check on me. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got tomorrow off and its supposed to rain,..yaaaaaa...I might get to unpack some saws and maybe work on a few.


 
Didn't know you got days off LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Didn't know you got days off LOL


 
Just takin tomorrow off John even though there was a chap waiting for me to get home tonight. He sat there and waited over an hour, he wanted me to work with him on a roofing job that he can`t handle and offered me twice my daily rate to go with him just to supervise the crew. He also wanted me to bend up some 18 ga aluminum to fit the roof edge, has to have it made tonight,...NOT!!


----------



## sefh3

What's up everyone. My wifes had the touch of that nasty bug that is going around. It's been a week she still has a touch of it. 

Just picked up a MS250, 023, and 025. That should keep me busy for a day or so. I know I'm needing a few parts to finish. Choke rod, throttle rod, and clutch cover.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just takin tomorrow off John even though there was a chap waiting for me to get home tonight. He sat there and waited over an hour, he wanted me to work with him on a roofing job that he can`t handle and offered me twice my daily rate to go with him just to supervise the crew. He also wanted me to bend up some 18 ga aluminum to fit the roof edge, has to have it made tonight,...NOT!!


 
Can't say I blame you!You do more than enough already! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> What's up everyone. My wifes had the touch of that nasty bug that is going around. It's been a week she still has a touch of it.
> 
> Just picked up a MS250, 023, and 025. That should keep me busy for a day or so. I know I'm needing a few parts to finish. Choke rod, throttle rod, and clutch cover.


 
Not sure I have any of that?For sure no clutch cover.The other?Have to look tomorrow. Just went down and looked.Sorry don't have nothing.I think I used it on a 021?


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like that little POS stihl was worth the whole box !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Can't say I blame you!You do more than enough already! LOL


 
LOL,.....Took it easy today,..installed the electrical panel in the garage, wired in 11 plugs/outlets, 5 lights inside, two lights outside. Assembled the garage door opener and installed that, plug in the ceiling for it and installed the controllers. Strung a little over 120' of 14/2 between it all.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks like that little POS stihl was worth the whole box !!


 
Turned out real nice!Its a keeper LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,.....Took it easy today,..installed the electrical panel in the garage, wired in 11 plugs/outlets, 5 lights inside, two lights outside. Assembled the garage door opener and installed that, plug in the ceiling for it and installed the controllers. Strung a little over 120' of 14/2 between it all.


 
I don't see where that was taking it easy? LOL


----------



## sefh3

Thanks for looking John.

That's alot of wire to run in a day, Jerry. That is one job that I have not done since we bought our house 11 years ago. The PO decided to run every outlet to the fuse panel. It was full and needed some assistance.


----------



## roncoinc

I got a box in the mail today too..
a little box.
a ittle bitty box 
i send John BIG boxes and he sends me itty bitty boxes 
the coil in the box DID get the 020 to fire tho !! 
so i put it together and NO fire 
found out the wire mounting tab on the coil was touching the side case so i had to modify it..
some carefull bending and it clears the case and fires when together now.
300+ chains in the shop and not ONE to fit that saw 
time to shorten one..
the wire to the coil comes from the module under the flywheel,had to lengthen it to reach it's spot on the new coil.
Tnx John for the coil.












i hate working on stihl's ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't see where that was taking it easy? LOL


 
Electrical work is quite light,..no real heavy lifting just a lot of holes to bore through the studs.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got a box in the mail today too..
> a little box.
> a ittle bitty box
> i send John BIG boxes and he sends me itty bitty boxes
> the coil in the box DID get the 020 to fire tho !!
> so i put it together and NO fire
> found out the wire mounting tab on the coil was touching the side case so i had to modify it..
> some carefull bending and it clears the case and fires when together now.
> 300+ chains in the shop and not ONE to fit that saw
> time to shorten one..
> the wire to the coil comes from the module under the flywheel,had to lengthen it to reach it's spot on the new coil.
> Tnx John for the coil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hate working on stihl's ...


 
Glad you got it going!From the looks of that saw I don't want one LOL Looks like a pain to work on?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Thanks for looking John.
> 
> That's alot of wire to run in a day, Jerry. That is one job that I have not done since we bought our house 11 years ago. The PO decided to run every outlet to the fuse panel. It was full and needed some assistance.


 
The wire is the easy part for me, making all those joints in the boxes and connecting all the wires to the plugs and switches takes most of my time.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The wire is the easy part for me, making all those joints in the boxes and connecting all the wires to the plugs and switches takes most of my time.


 
I can do a little wiring.If need something bigger done my FIL is very good!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Glad you got it going!From the looks of that saw I don't want one LOL Looks like a pain to work on?


 
Typical stihl


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got a box in the mail today too..
> a little box.
> a ittle bitty box
> i send John BIG boxes and he sends me itty bitty boxes
> the coil in the box DID get the 020 to fire tho !!
> so i put it together and NO fire
> found out the wire mounting tab on the coil was touching the side case so i had to modify it..
> some carefull bending and it clears the case and fires when together now.
> 300+ chains in the shop and not ONE to fit that saw
> time to shorten one..
> the wire to the coil comes from the module under the flywheel,had to lengthen it to reach it's spot on the new coil.
> Tnx John for the coil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hate working on stihl's ...


 
I should have put it a big box with some bricks. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Electrical work is quite light,..no real heavy lifting just a lot of holes to bore through the studs.


 
Heck,,we ust take the 30/06 with a 220 grain and line er up and one trigger pull get all the holes done in a whole wall.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Typical stihl


 
A 017 is easy & 028 is easy too. LOL 021 not so much :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Heck,,we ust take the 30/06 with a 220 grain and line er up and one trigger pull get all the holes done in a whole wall.


 
With ball ammo you may do it? LOL Match ammo may be better LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Wanted to tell Robin no way can i fand any marks on that jug on that big Jred..
did pull the muff and pretty scored in there,no comp at all.
also forgot his best guesses as to what it is ??
to nice a shape to junk but cant find a top end if i dont know what it is ?


----------



## tbone75

Ron I see you must have got that 750?Will a clutch off a C9 work?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I see you must have got that 750?Will a clutch off a C9 work?


 
Supposedly have a complete six shoe clutch setup to be in the mail first of the week


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Supposedly have a complete six shoe clutch setup to be in the mail first of the week


 
Great!! Wheres the pics ?


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

I got a fire going tonight.Basement is so damp I needed to.Plus I have been freezing all day LOL


----------



## roncoinc

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/181266.htm

more here


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>


 
450,750 & J-Red something?


----------



## roncoinc

My other one that runs great.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 450,750 & J-Red something?


 
thats the Jred i was asking Robin about,,supposed to be an 80cc something.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/181266.htm
> 
> more here


 
You did very well Ron! I would have drove a couple hrs. for that! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> thats the Jred i was asking Robin about,,supposed to be an 80cc something.


 
Someone said 820.910,920 ?


----------



## tbone75

Very hard to find any big saws around here.Must not have been enough logging going on?


----------



## sefh3

That the same with me up here. No big saws. 50cc-60cc but not much bigger.


----------



## tbone75

Any of you guys happen to have a air filter for a Poulan 3300 with screws? I am fixing a saw up for a good buddy of mine to give him.All he has is a wildthing that he has cut wood with for the last 4 yrs!He heats with nothing but wood!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Any of you guys happen to have a air filter for a Poulan 3300 with screws? I am fixing a saw up for a good buddy of mine to give him.All he has is a wildthing that he has cut wood with for the last 4 yrs!He heats with nothing but wood!


 
Whats it look like ??
i got SO many parts and saws i dont know what i have but if i see a picture i can recognize it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Whats it look like ??
> i got SO many parts and saws i dont know what i have but if i see a picture i can recognize it.


 
Hang on BRB with a pic


----------



## tbone75

Air filter


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Air filter


 
Sorry,dont have any that look like that..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sorry,dont have any that look like that..


 
Thanks Ron i am sure i can find one.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Ron i am sure i can find one.


 
Looks like it's down to just you now john


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks like it's down to just you now john


 
Everyone must have went to bed?


----------



## tbone75

Its still raining and crappy out here.YUK


----------



## sefh3

It rained here all morning. Sun came out this afternoon but didn't warm it up much. I might have that filter. I'll look tomorrow though.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> It rained here all morning. Sun came out this afternoon but didn't warm it up much. I might have that filter. I'll look tomorrow though.


 
Thanks this buddy of mine is a real good guy he helps me out a lot.


----------



## tbone75

You got any use for a 14" 1/4 pitch stihl bar?


----------



## farrell

evening guys! how goes it?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> The wire is the easy part for me, making all those joints in the boxes and connecting all the wires to the plugs and switches takes most of my time.


 
I started in the mechanical trades wiring houses. I still wire them on the side from time to time, did a good sized convenience store this past spring with a three phase entrance and so on. The electrical work is a nice switch from the industrial HVAC and refrigeration, less thinking and problem solving if you have done a few of them, the hardest part being keeping up with the change in codes in NY. I manage to do about a half dozen places a year on top of everything else.
Sorry I haven't been on tonight, my wife's grandfather called me after dinner and said he had a water leak he needed help with. Long story short I just got home not long ago, every time we turned the water back on another leak would spring up. That old man is a menace, every thing he touches turns to $#!+. He has about fifty years worth of Amish style plumbing he has done in his house. Leaks all over the dam place, I am pretty sure I counted about five couplings in that many feet (no lie) in one line. Some pipe joints were brazed, others soldered and still others silver soldered. He had sections of the old, thin radiator piping tied in with refrigeration copper. Glad to be done with it. Butchering cows in the morning. I have to get away from Mary's family, they are working heck out of me.


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> evening guys! how goes it?


 
Hello Adam, nice to see you kicking around again.


----------



## farrell

i was without the net for awhile. and i have been busy. moved to a new place, cuttin wood for my folks and my landlords. so how is jim?


----------



## dancan

EchoEchoEchoEcho

Must be better saws than Huskies and don't need modding cuz nobody's bragging or complaining about them up lately . 


Slackers !


----------



## tbone75

Echo saws are just fine.But parts seem to be double for them?


----------



## pioneerguy600

What`s an Echo? Thought it was a reflected sound.
What`s up all you slackers?


----------



## tbone75

This slacker is still here LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Rain,,again...
put a chain on that 020 Jiohn sent the coil for and i will run it thru the gunk tank an test it out before setting it on the shelf.
Then a 8500 watt gen set to go pick up for myself and get going.
yestday i did finish up my splitter engine with the cracked case,welded,need coupling and that will go back on.
then some more moving from shop to storage and building shelves in shop.
day off ?? whats that ??


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...Didn't get on last night, went up to do the horses just before dark and the wife and lady where were keep the horses were going wide open raiding the greenhouse and making flower arrangements for a big wedding today. I helped out bar tending for the ladies and putting out a rather large array of snacks...kept me busy untill 11:00 PM. I managed to put a hurtin on a bottle of Makers Mark as my compensation!!! Glad to help out when I can LOL!!

Raining here today...been putting it off but I guess I have to put the acid to this 036 cyl this morning.


Ron...no numbers on the cyl??........OK you can measure the bore in through the EX port and tell if it's 52MM or 54MM...52 and it's a Jonsereds 820/30/[email protected] 80cc...54 and it's a 920/30/[email protected] 87cc. Why don't you just send it up here and I'll firure it out and dispose of it properly for you???.......

Oh and it's definately not a 910E/EV those are different bird all together....diferent rear handle and way different ign...Yours has the 8XX or 9XX ign with the coil mounted next to the carb..the 910 has the coil actually mounted on the spark plug boot..wierd little bugger too...one version of the 451 like I got from you uses the exact same ign as the 910.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Morning All...Didn't get on last night, went up to do the horses just before dark and the wife and lady where were keep the horses were going wide open raiding the greenhouse and making flower arrangements for a big wedding today. I helped out bar tending for the ladies and putting out a rather large array of snacks...kept me busy untill 11:00 PM. I managed to put a hurtin on a bottle of Makers Mark as my compensation!!! Glad to help out when I can LOL!!
> 
> Raining here today...been putting it off but I guess I have to put the acid to this 036 cyl this morning.
> 
> 
> Ron...no numbers on the cyl??........OK you can measure the bore in through the EX port and tell if it's 52MM or 54MM...52 and it's a Jonsereds 820/30/[email protected] 80cc...54 and it's a 920/30/[email protected] 87cc. Why don't you just send it up here and I'll firure it out and dispose of it properly for you???.......
> 
> Oh and it's definately not a 910E/EV those are different bird all together....diferent rear handle and way different ign...Yours has the 8XX or 9XX ign with the coil mounted next to the carb..the 910 has the coil actually mounted on the spark plug boot..wierd little bugger too...one version of the 451 like I got from you uses the exact same ign as the 910.


 
Looking for a toolbox top for the shop,wanna trade ?? 
i have no use for the saw,helps knowing what it is getting rid of it.. dont need to get much out of it to help cover.


----------



## Cantdog

Toolbox top? Do you mean like a box with drawers to set on top of a rolling toolbox?? I dont have any extra tool boxes...just the one I use. But I would be definately interested if you want to part company with the Jred..not sure what else I got to trade that you might want/need.....to early and not enough coffee yet!!!


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


>


 
Nice score on those saws Ron! You don't see those big saws too often up here in this region. That big JRed is either an 820 or 920, but it is not an 830 or 930. The air filter is attached with a single screw where the X30 saws have two screws holding the cover on. There is no information on that silver tag by the fuel cap? It should say what model it is. 

Robin, if you and Ron work out a deal I have 2 boxes full of 920 parts if you would need anything.


----------



## PB

Oh, this humidity sucks!


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Nice score on those saws Ron! You don't see those big saws too often up here in this region. That big JRed is either an 820 or 920, but it is not an 830 or 930. The air filter is attached with a single screw where the X30 saws have two screws holding the cover on. There is no information on that silver tag by the fuel cap? It should say what model it is.
> 
> Robin, if you and Ron work out a deal I have 2 boxes full of 920 parts if you would need anything.


 
The silver tag is there , last # is a zero,the first two are just illegable enough i cant tell if eight or nine or two


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Nice score on those saws Ron! You don't see those big saws too often up here in this region. That big JRed is either an 820 or 920, but it is not an 830 or 930. The air filter is attached with a single screw where the X30 saws have two screws holding the cover on. There is no information on that silver tag by the fuel cap? It should say what model it is.
> 
> Robin, if you and Ron work out a deal I have 2 boxes full of 920 parts if you would need anything.



Now we're narrowing it down...glad you got here Lee you have a lot more experience with these larger saws than I do.


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> The silver tag is there , last # is a zero,the first two are just illegable enough i cant tell if eight or nine or two


 
Bummer. Like Robin said, you will have to measure the bore unless you can see the markings on the cylinder.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Now we're narrowing it down...glad you got here Lee you have a lot more experience with these larger saws than I do.


 
I just tore 2 920's down last week to make one out of the parts. They are nice saws and hope to get it up and running soon, but doubt I will in time for the GTG. I need to replace the bearings, seals, clean up the cylinder (not bad) and figure out how to fix the spark plug hole. WHen I went home over labor day my cousin gave one too me. It would run but had been sitting outside for some time and the crank bearings rusted and the bottom of the case started to corrode. The other I got on ebay but it is not good for much but I think it might have a useable cylinder.


----------



## jimdad07

Morning gents. Nice and misty here today, I like this weather. Nice and cool and damp.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Toolbox top? Do you mean like a box with drawers to set on top of a rolling toolbox?? I dont have any extra tool boxes...just the one I use. But I would be definately interested if you want to part company with the Jred..not sure what else I got to trade that you might want/need.....to early and not enough coffee yet!!!


 
Dont i still have that 70E stuff around also ??


----------



## tbone75

You guys been yacking while I done put my 009 back together LOL Runs but not great need to clean the carb and it leaks oil around the pump.Bad gasket I think?But its all cleaned up and looking good LOL The rain has stoped for now so may get to split some wood.Or just tear into another saw?Got lots to choose from!Thanks to Ron


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not much yaking,...too much slacking going on...LOL
I got to clean up one of my project 028`s, now its ready for its Super cylinder,...too bad its already spoken for....


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Morning gents. Nice and misty here today, I like this weather. Nice and cool and damp.


 
You is messed up! Cool ok but damp to! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Feeling better today?Went out and split a little wood.Don't want to over do it again just yet LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not much yaking,...too much slacking going on...LOL
> I got to clean up one of my project 028`s, now its ready for its Super cylinder,...too bad its already spoken for....


 
I have 2 more 028s on the way Jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have 2 more 028s on the way Jerry!


 
Does that make 3 for you? I only have 4 now since the one I am building is not going to stay here with me much longer....


----------



## tbone75

Well guess what just showed up!The 028s looks like may be 2 and 1/2 LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Those are great saws. You may want to throw your Husky in the trash now once you run those.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Those are great saws. You may want to throw your Husky in the trash now once you run those.


 
Sorry Jim I have a 028 super and my Huskys kicks its butt! LOL One of these will get ported then it may keep up? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Looks like I will need a carb and 2 clutch covers & air filter and cover so far? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sorry Jim I have a 028 super and my Huskys kicks its butt! LOL One of these will get ported then it may keep up? LOL


 
Good score!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good score!


 
I liked this better than the 2 partners I traded for them LOL


----------



## tbone75

May want to build a 3rd one?Have to see whats left when I get #2 together LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Sorry Jim I have a 028 super and my Huskys kicks its butt! LOL One of these will get ported then it may keep up? LOL


 
I think you've been fooled John, I think someone may have painted what you think is your Husky orange. I am willing to bet it's a Stihl or a Dolmar under the paint.


----------



## sefh3

Trade you a husky 350 for those 028's you have.....


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Trade you a husky 350 for those 028's you have.....


 
Sorry already got 4 350s LOL #4 when it gets here?Waiting on Jacob?Hope hes doing OK ? I put a 346 top end on one of them and just a 346 piston in another.Made a lot more power in both!Plus there still light weight!


----------



## tbone75

Checked the comp on the 028 that was all together LOL 170 on my old gauge!Started it up :msp_ohmy: AIR LEAK BAD ! Easy to find.Its been apart before and no base gasket.No sealer left either LOL Easy fix but I am going to need some cylinder bolts.Just about didn't get them out.Heads are buggered up. Time to get something to eat before the wife calls and ask if I ate LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Had to come in from shop and bandage a finger..
was throwing a paint can out and the bail handle broke and the hooked end caught a finger.
stuffed the fat globules back in and wrapped it up and back to work,pix later.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Had to come in from shop and bandage a finger..
> was throwing a paint can out and the bail handle broke and the hooked end caught a finger.
> stuffed the fat globules back in and wrapped it up and back to work,pix later.


 
You took pics of it? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## dancan

First Aid ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> First Aid ?


 
Its Dan & Jerry !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its Dan & Jerry !


 
Yep,...sure nuf is....and what you gonna do about it???....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...sure nuf is....and what you gonna do about it???....LOL


 
Give Ron a band-aid I think he needs a couple! I need something for this Stihl sickness Ron gave me LOL I feel like total crap again?


----------



## Eccentric

*For my good friend Jeff!*

[video=youtube;8gSJtYae8bQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gSJtYae8bQ[/video]


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Give Ron a band-aid I think he needs a couple! I need something for this Stihl sickness Ron gave me LOL I feel like total crap again?


 
Yea,...I read where he caught his finger with a paint can bail,..ugry!!
John you got Stihl fever,..Ron had it earlier this spring...LOL
On the other hand I have never been afflicted..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea,...I read where he caught his finger with a paint can bail,..ugry!!
> John you got Stihl fever,..Ron had it earlier this spring...LOL
> On the other hand I have never been afflicted..


 
I sure have a pile of them Stihls?How did that happen? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Jerry your to dam healthy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I sure have a pile of them Stihls?How did that happen? :msp_confused:


 
I have saked that question many times over the last 10 years or so. There was a time when I owned only one 044 Stihl.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry your to dam healthy!


 
I agree whole heartedly...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have saked that question many times over the last 10 years or so. There was a time when I owned only one 044 Stihl.....LOL


 
The Stihls out number the Huskys! LOL


----------



## Eccentric

*For Eccentric...*

[video=youtube;l3TjHe3S3dU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3TjHe3S3dU[/video]


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I agree whole heartedly...


 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Keep up the good work!


 
As long as Gods willing.


----------



## jimdad07

There is a reason Stihl is the 2nd oldest saw company and they are as strong as they are. They make good equipment, I am on the fence a little about their homeowner grade saws, but they are still better than what you can get at Lowes. This ms391 is the second "homeowner grade" Stihl I have worked on that has the strato engine, that to me is their biggest drawback as far as I'm concerned and that is more because I find them much harder to work on. Another thing I don't care for is the recommended carb settings on the side of the saw is 3/4 for the H setting and only a 1/4 for the L setting. Seems a little lean to me, the saw seems to run decently at those settings but I richened them up a tad. The saw is still a little hard to start once it is warmed up if you shut it off. I had tore the saw down far enough to check the intake boot, tank vent, and the impulse line and they are in great shape. It does, however, start much better than it did once warmed up than when it came to me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I completed the install on the 028 and fired it up tonight, it seems to run great but I did not put it in any wood yet,..too dark by the time I had it running. The new OEM Super P&C seems to have pretty good comp with .017 squish.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I completed the install on the 028 and fired it up tonight, it seems to run great but I did not put it in any wood yet,..too dark by the time I had it running. The new OEM Super P&C seems to have pretty good comp with .017 squish.


 
.017 thats cutting it close aint it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> There is a reason Stihl is the 2nd oldest saw company and they are as strong as they are. They make good equipment, I am on the fence a little about their homeowner grade saws, but they are still better than what you can get at Lowes. This ms391 is the second "homeowner grade" Stihl I have worked on that has the strato engine, that to me is their biggest drawback as far as I'm concerned and that is more because I find them much harder to work on. Another thing I don't care for is the recommended carb settings on the side of the saw is 3/4 for the H setting and only a 1/4 for the L setting. Seems a little lean to me, the saw seems to run decently at those settings but I richened them up a tad. The saw is still a little hard to start once it is warmed up if you shut it off. I had tore the saw down far enough to check the intake boot, tank vent, and the impulse line and they are in great shape. It does, however, start much better than it did once warmed up than when it came to me.


 
I have not worked on the 391 Jim but all the other Stihls with those settings on the side of the saw are for the amount of adjustment allowed by the limiters. Did you pull the limiters and actually check the needle settings?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> .017 thats cutting it close aint it LOL


 
Not on a small bore with a domed piston, I have run many of them with .015 at the very outer edge of the dome on the piston, the clearance increases quickly once you leave the cylinder wall.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not on a small bore with a domed piston, I have run many of them with .015 at the very outer edge of the dome on the piston, the clearance increases quickly once you leave the cylinder wall.


 
OK the outer edge I will remember that!Is that only on the domed pistons?I keep reading everyone shooting for .020


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK the outer edge I will remember that!Is that only on the domed pistons?I keep reading everyone shooting for .020


 
Its the only one on the Stihls that I know of. A lot of the modders on here are turning the pistons to make a pop up piston that has a flat ring on the outer perimeter that matches the squish band of the cylinder. That is where the modders are looking for .020.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its the only one on the Stihls that I know of. A lot of the modders on here are turning the pistons to make a pop up piston that has a flat ring on the outer perimeter that matches the squish band of the cylinder. That is where the modders are looking for .020.


 
I got ya!Seen a few of masterminds he has done.The 028 is the only domed piston I have seen.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am running this one stock for a while with just the gasket removed. Once I get it broke in some I will start some modding. The muffler is a stock 028 Super muffler , its better than the regular 028 muffler but can use some opening up and remove the internal baffle.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am running this one stock for a while with just the gasket removed. Once I get it broke in some I will start some modding. The muffler is a stock 028 Super muffler , its better than the regular 028 muffler but can use some opening up and remove the internal baffle.


 
I think that would help mine a lot.Very small outlet.


----------



## tbone75

Do you just gut the muffler?Or leave the screen in there?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think that would help mine a lot.Very small outlet.


 
All of the 028`s will benefit from opening up the muffler.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Do you just gut the muffler?Or leave the screen in there?


 
I remove the internal baffle but leave the screen in, it has a big screen area but a tiny outlet. I open the outlet up to 3/4" and add a deflector.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I remove the internal baffle but leave the screen in, it has a big screen area but a tiny outlet. I open the outlet up to 3/4" and add a deflector.


 
Good that was my thinking LOL Makes me feel good I had the right idea LOL I don't much care for the way I did the huskys but it was quick and easy.Plus it works.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have not worked on the 391 Jim but all the other Stihls with those settings on the side of the saw are for the amount of adjustment allowed by the limiters. Did you pull the limiters and actually check the needle settings?


 
No I didn't, I should have known that :bang:. That will be the next thing to do.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> No I didn't, I should have known that :bang:. That will be the next thing to do.


 
That is the first thing to go when I work on anything that has them


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> That is the first thing to go when I work on anything that has them


 
Believe it or not, I have not worked on many with them. Most of the saws I get to tinker with are pretty old unless they are box store jobbers.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Believe it or not, I have not worked on many with them. Most of the saws I get to tinker with are pretty old unless they are box store jobbers.


 
Lucky you! Most of mine have been on weedwhackers LOL I lost count on them things in the last couple months


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Believe it or not, I have not worked on many with them. Most of the saws I get to tinker with are pretty old unless they are box store jobbers.


 
You would really enjoy working on all the PRO saws, you worked on the 044, all the other PRO Stihls are much the same.


----------



## tbone75

I started counting how many saws I have to build as of now.But I gave up LOL About 2 yrs. worth for me I would guess LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I didn't even notice them one these, unless they are different than the plastic ones that I normally see on my Dolmars or on weed whackers. The idle speed adjustment screw is normal but the H and L needles are recessed a little, but they are recessed into the body of the carb if that makes any sense.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You would really enjoy working on all the PRO saws, you worked on the 044, all the other PRO Stihls are much the same.


 
See Jim!You need more saws


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I didn't even notice them one these, unless they are different than the plastic ones that I normally see on my Dolmars or on weed whackers. The idle speed adjustment screw is normal but the H and L needles are recessed a little, but they are recessed into the body of the carb if that makes any sense.


 
Is there a metal cover that pulls off the side of the carb, it would have two holes in it to allow the screwdriver through.?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> You would really enjoy working on all the PRO saws, you worked on the 044, all the other PRO Stihls are much the same.


 
I loved working on the 044, I am ready to go find another basket case so I can do it again, that saw was a pleasure to work on. I have a feeling that the limiters may be gone on this one now that I think on it a little more. I might go out and pull that carb off to see. Be back in a little bit.


----------



## tbone75

You got him Jerry :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Just got in from working on the shop,sorry John,didnt take a pic of the finger but it IS a nast gash 

had to set some saws in the storage shed and some on the shop deck and some around the rest of the shop

the deck







the end of the shop i'm fixing.






and the disaster down the other end !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Just got in from working on the shop,sorry John,didnt take a pic of the finger but it IS a nast gash
> 
> had to set some saws in the storage shed and some on the shop deck and some around the rest of the shop
> 
> the deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the end of the shop i'm fixing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the disaster down the other end !!


 
Sorry to hear about your finger Ron,...you have more room in your shop than I have in my storage building, the workshop is getting full also.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just got in from working on the shop,sorry John,didnt take a pic of the finger but it IS a nast gash
> 
> had to set some saws in the storage shed and some on the shop deck and some around the rest of the shop
> 
> the deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the end of the shop i'm fixing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the disaster down the other end !!


 
Its OK Ron I didn't want to see your fudged up finger LOL Hell you can get more saws in there :msp_confused: :msp_tongue:


----------



## 8433jeff

roncoinc said:


> Just got in from working on the shop,sorry John,didnt take a pic of the finger but it IS a nast gash
> 
> had to set some saws in the storage shed and some on the shop deck and some around the rest of the shop
> 
> the deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the end of the shop i'm fixing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the disaster down the other end !!


 
Some nice saws in there. Clean them, the tools, the AC and fishing rods out, blow the place up and go bigger, much bigger.

Wait, no explosives for you, hows the finger?


----------



## roncoinc

Time to put the finger to bed 
man am i beat.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Time to put the finger to bed
> man am i beat.


 
Good night Ron...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time to put the finger to bed
> man am i beat.


 
Nite Ron.Take care of that finger.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wonder what Jim will find?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wonder what Jim will find?


 
Bet he got to tinkering with that saw LOL


----------



## John R

8 and half months, and this thread is still going, just amazing. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bet he got to tinkering with that saw LOL


 
Likely....LOL


----------



## tbone75

This orange 009 I was working on today sure puts out the oil!I am not so sure its over doing it LOL had it running but not very good.Needs the carb gone through.Sometime? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

John R said:


> 8 and half months, and this thread is still going, just amazing. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Just shows the resilience of the posters on here.


----------



## tbone75

John R said:


> 8 and half months, and this thread is still going, just amazing. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Its the best thread going! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This orange 009 I was working on today sure puts out the oil!I am not so sure its over doing it LOL had it running but not very good.Needs the carb gone through.Sometime? LOL


 
When the oiler on a 009 is working it tends to over oil.


----------



## tbone75

I have a good 009 P&C and a 009L crank case if anyone needs them sometime?


----------



## sefh3

Just finished up a MS250 tonight. I have 2 025 on the bench waiting for their parts. I have an 044 and 046 waiting for their parts also. Can wait to get those going. I have never ran one but I need to. Lots of hype about them.

Jim, whatcha find?


----------



## sefh3

My 011 is like that. It oils the heck out of the bar. What color is the 009? White or Orange?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Just finished up a MS250 tonight. I have 2 025 on the bench waiting for their parts. I have an 044 and 046 waiting for their parts also. Can wait to get those going. I have never ran one but I need to. Lots of hype about them.
> 
> Jim, whatcha find?


 
Build yourself a 066 poly flywheel unlimited flat top and all the rest seem tame.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Just finished up a MS250 tonight. I have 2 025 on the bench waiting for their parts. I have an 044 and 046 waiting for their parts also. Can wait to get those going. I have never ran one but I need to. Lots of hype about them.
> 
> Jim, whatcha find?


 
Never had a 044 but i have the 046 and its a beast!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never had a 044 but i have the 046 and its a beast!


 
opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> My 011 is like that. It oils the heck out of the bar. What color is the 009? White or Orange?


 
The P&C are off a orange one the crank case is white.I have 2 white 009s and one orange


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Build yourself a 066 poly flywheel unlimited flat top and all the rest seem tame.


 
I would love to build one of those. Just don't find them around here. If you do it's destroyed and needing $500 for it. Plastics are broke too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I would love to build one of those. Just don't find them around here. If you do it's destroyed and needing $500 for it. Plastics are broke too.


 
I got two of them, paid $100. each for them, nothing broken or missing.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> opcorn:


 
I had a pic of the muff mod I did on it a while back.Jacob liked it LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is there a metal cover that pulls off the side of the carb, it would have two holes in it to allow the screwdriver through.?


 
Yes I got to tinkering with that saw. It looks like what you are describing Jerry, but it looks to be cast as part of the carb body. I think maybe it is flooding when it is trying to idle, I think that's why I could get it to run pretty well with the L needle in so far, I had the H needle out about 1.25 turns and it was happy at those settings. I am going to take the carb apart tomorrow and really mess it up. Going to check to see it the inlet needle is worn and I'll check the inlet needle lever to see how that is riding in regards to the face of the diaphragm. The limiters have already been removed, I would imagine that that's why I didn't notice them :redface:.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> The P&C are off a orange one the crank case is white.I have 2 white 009s and one orange


 
I might take those off of you. I have to go check out if my parts are orange or white. I can't remember.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got two of them, paid $100. each for them, nothing broken or missing.


 
 I would love to run across a couple of them for that price!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Yes I got to tinkering with that saw. It looks like what you are describing Jerry, but it looks to be cast as part of the carb body. I think maybe it is flooding when it is trying to idle, I think that's why I could get it to run pretty well with the L needle in so far, I had the H needle out about 1.25 turns and it was happy at those settings. I am going to take the carb apart tomorrow and really mess it up. Going to check to see it the inlet needle is worn and I'll check the inlet needle lever to see how that is riding in regards to the face of the diaphragm. The limiters have already been removed, I would imagine that that's why I didn't notice them :redface:.


 
If the stops are already removed then you can tune it just like a regular carb but it has to be working properly to begin with.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I might take those off of you. I have to go check out if my parts are orange or white. I can't remember.


 
Got half a orange case too.Starter side I think?


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got two of them, paid $100. each for them, nothing broken or missing.


 
Well my friend, you got one heck of deal on those. My dealer has one that's been sitting for over a year. Owner never came back. The crank is bent on it. I'm waiting for the green light for that one to be released.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would love to run across a couple of them for that price!


 
They don`t come along every day but they did for me.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They don`t come along every day but they did for me.


 
I guess I could be happy with just one :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Well my friend, you got one heck of deal on those. My dealer has one that's been sitting for over a year. Owner never came back. The crank is bent on it. I'm waiting for the green light for that one to be released.


 
They were well used but not abused, I put new OEM P&C`s into them and did the porting/muffler mods and tuned them right. I run 32 and 36" bars on them and love to mow big trees off the stump with them....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I guess I could be happy with just one :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I had a good contact that used to find me Stihl saws for real cheap. I built up my collection from him finding so many of them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They were well used but not abused, I put new OEM P&C`s into them and did the porting/muffler mods and tuned them right. I run 32 and 36" bars on them and love to mow big trees off the stump with them....LOL


 
I know they got to fun to run!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> If the stops are already removed then you can tune it just like a regular carb but it has to be working properly to begin with.


 
I am thinking it is letting in too much fuel at the normal starting points on the L needle, I have to see if it's a problem with the needle seat or if it's a problem with the inlet needle and so on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This is the first one;


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is the first one;


 
What all did you replace on it?That thing looks very nice!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I am thinking it is letting in too much fuel at the normal starting points on the L needle, I have to see if it's a problem with the needle seat or if it's a problem with the inlet needle and so on.


 
A good teardown,cleaning and inspection will tell a lot.


----------



## tbone75

My 046 looks beat to hell LOL But it runs very very good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What all did you replace on it?That thing looks very nice!


 
Just the P&C, cleaned up the exterior and painted the clutch and airfilter cover, that`s all.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> A good teardown,cleaning and inspection will tell a lot.


 
You got it. That is one fine looking 066 you have there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Muffler mod,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Muffler mod,


 
Very nice both sides!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes,..dual exhaust;


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You got it. That is one fine looking 066 you have there.


 
Thanks Jim,..it does not get used anywhere near enough.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes,..dual exhaust;


 
You do very nice work Jerry!


----------



## tbone75

Well guys I got to lay down.You guys have a good one tomorrow!


----------



## jimdad07

He does do very nice work. Little bit of saw envy coming on.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Well guys I got to lay down.You guys have a good one tomorrow!


 
Have a good night John. It's about that time for me as well. You guys have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night John and Jim, time for me to pack it in also.


----------



## dancan

Zzzzzzzzzlackers !


----------



## Cantdog

Geeeezzzz Dan you keep waking me up!!!! SHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## tbone75

How can anyone sleep with you two yacking.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> How can anyone sleep with you two yacking.




 Morning John....


----------



## pioneerguy600

You guys are so noisy I could hear you from out in my boat, getting set to make a run offshore to pick some cranberries.


----------



## roncoinc

Wow,talk about slacking,getting up at 8:30 morning gave me well over 8 hrs sleep !!
i do feel good tho.


----------



## roncoinc

Another fly in the stihl ointment ..
putting the 020 avp back together i made up a chain for it and found the spur so worn the chain jumps over the teeth 
anybody got a good one for an 020 in 3/8 lp ?
looks like 020 / 020av / ms200 will fit ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Another fly in the stihl ointment ..
> putting the 020 avp back together i made up a chain for it and found the spur so worn the chain jumps over the teeth
> anybody got a good one for an 020 in 3/8 lp ?
> looks like 020 / 020av / ms200 will fit ?


 
Sorry Ron can't help you with that one.


----------



## tbone75

Been up since 5 am and stihl can't get moving!Dam rainy weather! Tomorrow is another 100 mile trip to the back Dr. so he can tell me to come back in 2 months LOL


----------



## tbone75

Talking about my 046 last night so here is a couple pics. Patched gas tank and a broke out spot on the handle but other wise all good LOL I gutted the muffler left the screen in and opened the hole to 3/4 and a piece of pipe I welded on.Made a big improvement on this one!


----------



## tbone75

What a day so far.Everything aches so bad I haven't hit a lick!Just plain sucks LOL There is always tomorrow!Them saws and wood will be there waiting on me LOL


----------



## dancan

This just plain sucks ! 











Next to nothing for tools , greasy mud and it must be 85º in the sun .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> This just plain sucks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to nothing for tools , greasy mud and it must be 85º in the sun .


 
Sucks is not the words I would be using!See if did like me you wouldn't have no problems.If you don't do anything you can't break anything. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Good luck Dan!I would go get Jerry :help: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

After wrestling with if for about 45 minutes with a prybar , a pipe and a leaf spring ...... I Won ! 






That steel track sure doesn't slide around by hand in the mud very well and it is a little on the heavy side , I'm just glad it's only on a 3.5 ton machine .
John , send up a couple of tickets and we'll take care of that wood for you LOL !


----------



## tbone75

You work fast!I helped put a track on a little John Deere 450 out in the mud one day.UGH! Thanks for the offer to cut wood too!I got some help rounded up LOL I do wish you guys would come down here for a visit!Be happy to have you!


----------



## dancan

If it was a JD450 that the track spun off of I'd still be cursing LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> This just plain sucks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to nothing for tools , greasy mud and it must be 85º in the sun .


 
You think that sucks,...try putting them on underwater and I don`t mean clear clean water either.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> This just plain sucks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to nothing for tools , greasy mud and it must be 85º in the sun .




OOOOHHHH!!!! You shoulda slept in this morning!!!!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> You think that sucks,...try putting them on underwater and I don`t mean clear clean water either.


 
That would be a challenge .



Cantdog said:


> OOOOHHHH!!!! You shoulda slept in this morning!!!!!


 
Nah ... The early bird gets the worm so I went a diggin !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You think that sucks,...try putting them on underwater and I don`t mean clear clean water either.


 
That could be very interesting to say the least!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If it was a JD450 that the track spun off of I'd still be cursing LOL !


 
I don't care to ever do it again! LOL


----------



## 8433jeff

dancan said:


> That would be a challenge .
> 
> 
> 
> Nah ... The early bird gets the worm so I went a diggin !


 
Looks like you went a muddin. And that gets you to a fixin pretty quick sometimes.


----------



## tbone75

I got off my arse for a little bit.Thought it best to finish the 009 before I get in deep in the 028 LOL Funny how something leaks if there is no gasket? LOL Fixed the oil pump.Worked on the carb got it running much better but not just perfect yet.That was it I am done can't do any more.This is a nice little saw don't think its seen much use.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That could be very interesting to say the least!


 
I have not worked the smaller excavators much,..mostly 25 ton on up to 40 ton jobs and you make sure the track is tight enough before starting up for the day. One of our friends buried a Swazey Warner in the soup up to the op seat. We worked 4 days to get it out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got off my arse for a little bit.Thought it best to finish the 009 before I get in deep in the 028 LOL Funny how something leaks if there is no gasket? LOL Fixed the oil pump.Worked on the carb got it running much better but not just perfect yet.That was it I am done can't do any more.This is a nice little saw don't think its seen much use.


 
Good looking 009, it never seen a lot of work. Mine is the white bodied one and it was lightly used when I got it along with 5 other non running saws just for helping my buddy clean up his shop. There was a pile of saws in there about 12' wide and 5' high.


----------



## sefh3

That is a clean looking 009 you have. Jerry I need to met some of your friends. Giving away saws to help the their shop, selling 066 for $100. I need new friends I think.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> That is a clean looking 009 you have. Jerry I need to met some of your friends. Giving away saws to help the their shop, selling 066 for $100. I need new friends I think.


 
I agree,....you would do well to have friends like mine.


----------



## tbone75

Hows it going guys?


----------



## sefh3

Getting ready to tuck the little ones in. Both have school in the morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had the 028Super transplant in the wood today,..just stock right now it has very good power. Next will be the muffler mod and I will see what that does for it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hows it going guys?


 
Going good John,..took the wife and daughter out for an evening meal at our upper echelon eating establishment. We all had a great meal and are back home chillin.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Going good John,..took the wife and daughter out for an evening meal at our upper echelon eating establishment. We all had a great meal and are back home chillin.


 
Sounds good.I just got off the phone with the OL.She will be back tomorrow afternoon some time?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good.I just got off the phone with the OL.She will be back tomorrow afternoon some time?


 
Vacation is over,..now you have to toe the line...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a great day out on the islands and got oodles of nice big cranberries,..ocean spray included.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Vacation is over,..now you have to toe the line...LOL


 
Not with her LOL She never says anything about what I do.Beats the hell out of the X! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I hope i can do something tomorrow?This chit sucks!I got things to do! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Not with her LOL She never says anything about what I do.Beats the hell out of the X! LOL


 
Sounds like you found yourself a keeper with her.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Sounds like you found yourself a keeper with her.


 
Couldn't agree more!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Should I run a 20" bar and .325 chisel on my 028Super?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Should I run a 20" bar and .325 chisel on my 028Super?


 
Now thats just plain dam funny! :hmm3grin2orange: Jerry asking a chainsaw question :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Just for kicks I will give my 2cents LOL Your 028S no problem.Mine not 18 .325


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now thats just plain dam funny! :hmm3grin2orange: Jerry asking a chainsaw question :hmm3grin2orange:


 
What size file should I use and what top plate angle would be the best for green hardwood?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just for kicks I will give my 2cents LOL Your 028S no problem.Mine not 18 .325


 
Ok good then,..should I use RSC or LGX?


----------



## tbone75

OK people help the man out.I am to tired to think LOL


----------



## tbone75

No body talking?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess we are on here alone.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess we are on here alone.


 
Thought sure you could stir them up? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just turned page 1300,...Huskies suck!!


----------



## tbone75

Sorry to leave you all alone Jerry but I just got to lay down.I may just go see the Dr. tomorrow?Can't seem to kick this stuff?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sorry to leave you all alone Jerry but I just got to lay down.I may just go see the Dr. tomorrow?Can't seem to kick this stuff?


 
Go get some rest John,...I know you are not getting proper rest with your back acting up so often.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just turned page 1300,...Huskies suck!!


 
I should have knew that was coming LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I should have knew that was coming LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> That would be a challenge .
> 
> 
> 
> Nah ... The early bird gets the worm so I went a diggin !


 
The early bird may get the worm but it's the second mouse that gets the cheese !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The early bird may get the worm but it's the second mouse that gets the cheese !!


 
What happens to the first mouse?


----------



## roncoinc

And with that i'm done for the day.
cut wood tomorrow


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> And with that i'm done for the day.
> cut wood tomorrow


 
Nite Ron.


----------



## jimdad07

Happy page 1300!!! Still hope Cliff will come back to us soon. John you ought to listen to Jerry, you have to take a little rest now and then, no shame in that. Got that Stihl running real nice tonight, there was just enough gunk on the inlet needle to make her do what she was doing. Cleaned it up, backed out the L needle one turn and the H needle I was able to leave at 1.25 and she is running real nice. I let her heat up, shut her off and started it back up on the first pull every time. I hope to be able to get a tach this year, I think that would help me a lot when tuning saws that have not been modified. I do alright be ear but I would like to know what I am running to compare it to the spec sheets.

Huskies suck bar nuts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Happy page 1300!!! Still hope Cliff will come back to us soon. John you ought to listen to Jerry, you have to take a little rest now and then, no shame in that. Got that Stihl running real nice tonight, there was just enough gunk on the inlet needle to make her do what she was doing. Cleaned it up, backed out the L needle one turn and the H needle I was able to leave at 1.25 and she is running real nice. I let her heat up, shut her off and started it back up on the first pull every time. I hope to be able to get a tach this year, I think that would help me a lot when tuning saws that have not been modified. I do alright be ear but I would like to know what I am running to compare it to the spec sheets.
> 
> Huskies suck bar nuts.


 
That`s good news, I use my tach occasionally but still tune by ear. My 066 runs 15,000 and still fourstrokes. I would not know how many RPM`s it was making without a tach.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s good news, I use my tach occasionally but still tune by ear. My 066 runs 15,000 and still fourstrokes. I would not know how many RPM`s it was making without a tach.


 
Slowly getting more and more tools and making tools for working on saws, that one would be the one that is really lacking in my shop. In that note I have to urn in, have to be out the door by 6am to make a two hour drive to my first call tomorrow. Have a good one guys.


----------



## dancan

Anybody need holes dug to bury dead Jreds or Huskies ?




Slackers !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Anybody need holes dug to bury dead Jreds or Huskies ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slackers !


 
Shame on you...Starting that crap this early in the morning :hmm3grin2orange: You would just throw another track LOL


----------



## roncoinc

YAWN ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:msp_wub:
should be digging out saws to take today but this couch just feels so good


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> The early bird may get the worm but it's the second mouse that gets the cheese !!




HAHAHA!!! I was trying to remember that come back when Dan posted the early bird thing...but couldn't remember it to save my butt. Good one Ron... LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> YAWN ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:msp_wub:
> should be digging out saws to take today but this couch just feels so good



Diggin out saws???? Did Dan come down by in the night and bury your saws with his single tracked excavator???


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Diggin out saws???? Did Dan come down by in the night and bury your saws with his single tracked excavator???


 
LOL !! that was FUNNY !!!!!! 

almost done remodeling shop,,put all the red stuff in a big pile with the stihl stuff and BURN it all !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !! that was FUNNY !!!!!!
> 
> almost done remodeling shop,,put all the red stuff in a big pile with the stihl stuff and BURN it all !!!


 
You must be getting along good on the shop!Burn the red stuff?Now Ron! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Morning all.
What a nasty rainy crappy day today. Calling for rain 3 days straight. Oh what fun.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Morning all.
> What a nasty rainy crappy day today. Calling for rain 3 days straight. Oh what fun.


 
Same here  T-Storms on the way :msp_mad: But the good news is I got a reply about the little efco!Its a 134 and i got the IPL for it!Now to find parts?????? LOL


----------



## BigJ

Something a little different. My apologies for not actually showing the saw running, but this is what I did on Friday: Built a sweet jump to take on your bicycle. Every deck board is freehand noodled and is attached with four 6" nails. I usually get 2-4 boards per length of bar depending on the thickness of the tree. The framing is mostly done with 10" spikes. This spot is about a 2 mile and ~1000' vertical walk from the truck.

Ran the MS440 w/ 28" ES Light bar, Oregon full comp LGX.

Building on Moose Mountain Video - Pinkbike.com


----------



## tbone75

BigJ said:


> Something a little different. My apologies for not actually showing the saw running, but this is what I did on Friday: Built a sweet jump to take on your bicycle. Every deck board is freehand noodled and is attached with four 6" nails. I usually get 2-4 boards per length of bar depending on the thickness of the tree. The framing is mostly done with 10" spikes. This spot is about a 2 mile and ~1000' vertical walk from the truck.
> 
> Ran the MS440 w/ 28" ES Light bar, Oregon full comp LGX.
> 
> Building on Moose Mountain Video - Pinkbike.com


 
Got any pics?I can't get video :bang: Sounds crazy LOL


----------



## BigJ

tbone75 said:


> Got any pics?I can't get video :bang: Sounds crazy LOL


 
Should just be able to browse my photo album here: trail building


----------



## tbone75

BigJ said:


> Should just be able to browse my photo album here: trail building


 
Yep Crazy! LOL Nice beer shelter too! Your good with a saw!Nice work


----------



## tbone75

I got that switch today Robin!!!!! Now I can say bye bye J-Red LOL It was starting to grow on me a little?Its not a bad saw!Well built I think.Might have to have one some day LOL Thanks again Robin your a life saver!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers! Having a better day today.The J-Red can go home!Thanks Ron & Robin  Got the 009 running good now too.Now I can play with the 028s or ???? LOL Plus there is a big pile of logs waiting on me now :msp_thumbsup: Just found out its been there a few days now LOL Have to get a pic or two of the log pile.BIL and wifes Uncle are going to help me out with it  Still raining here :msp_thumbdn: Went out between showers to tune the saws.Its break time now don't want to over do it.Starting to feel better and want to keep it that way!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got home myself, got off early as it now gets dark here by 7:30. Working outside now on the siding project.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jerry...I got this 036 apart..scored...rings siezed..cyl looks like it'll clean up but it has a spot about a quater inch in diameter that the plating is missing. I believe it was assembled that way and not flaked off in use. It is low beside the lower transfer and is located halfway in where the piston window runs and where the skirt runs... all well below the ring travel. Have you ever seen this on stihl cyls?? I know you probably need a pic but the camera was not at the shop today. Just wondering..I don't think it's a problem just a weird thing.


----------



## Cantdog

Sounds like you had a good day today John...gotta love that!! Glad I could be of help to you with that switch!!


----------



## dancan

I've got to wire up some lights on the excavator so I can dig some hole in the dark , it's no fun digging in the dark


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jerry...I got this 036 apart..scored...rings siezed..cyl looks like it'll clean up but it has a spot about a quater inch in diameter that the plating is missing. I believe it was assembled that way and not flaked off in use. It is low beside the lower transfer and is located halfway in where the piston window runs and where the skirt runs... all well below the ring travel. Have you ever seen this on stihl cyls?? I know you probably need a pic but the camera was not at the shop today. Just wondering..I don't think it's a problem just a weird thing.


 
I have yet to see a bad Stihl cylinder, they all have been perfect where ever the piston traveled even if the rings do not pass over that area. I have seen tiny pore like spots in a few of the new OEM replacement P&C sets over the last two years, they do not affect anything I have repaired so far. The pore holes are no more than .030 diameter and very shallow, maybe .010 or less deep.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I've got to wire up some lights on the excavator so I can dig some hole in the dark , it's no fun digging in the dark


 
Whatcha diggin?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I got that switch today Robin!!!!! Now I can say bye bye J-Red LOL It was starting to grow on me a little?Its not a bad saw!Well built I think.Might have to have one some day LOL Thanks again Robin your a life saver!:msp_thumbsup:


 
Life saver ??
round like a turd with a hole in the middle ??


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry please don't kick my arse out of here, this saw cost me less than $10, I plan to restore it, port it and then sell it to the highest bidder who likes things that stink like @$$. I was also thinking of restoring it and then lighting it on fire.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry please don't kick my arse out of here, this saw cost me less than $10, I plan to restore it, port it and then sell it to the highest bidder who likes things that stink like @$$. I was also thinking of restoring it and then lighting it on fire.


 
Is it orange and smells like shat?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry please don't kick my arse out of here, this saw cost me less than $10, I plan to restore it, port it and then sell it to the highest bidder who likes things that stink like @$$. I was also thinking of restoring it and then lighting it on fire.


 
QWhat saw ?? 
no pix !!
and why you worried about Jerry ?? he even likes husky's !!

Just got in from the shop,time for a shower and come back and straighten you guys out !!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is it orange and smells like shat?


 
Smells worse than shat, that's why it's not in the shop. It smells like dead rotted possum. It's that 65 that's been under my bench all summer, I figure I can find parts for this one easier right now that the Shindaiwa 695 I have out that that looks to be a total basket case. You'll notice in the picture that the chain on that one is on backwards. That Stihl went home today, he tried it before he took it and said it is the best it has ran since he's had it. Got to love that.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> QWhat saw ??
> no pix !!
> and why you worried about Jerry ?? he even likes husky's !!
> 
> Just got in from the shop,time for a shower and come back and straighten you guys out !!


 
There's a pic up of it Ron.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> There's a pic up of it Ron.


 
No Jim,..there is no pict,..that`s why I asked if it was orange.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> QWhat saw ??
> no pix !!
> and why you worried about Jerry ?? he even likes husky's !!
> 
> Just got in from the shop,time for a shower and come back and straighten you guys out !!


 
Yep,...dammed shop is fillin up with them when I am not around they get snuck in the door and sorta hidden under the benches. Found a couple big uns just this weekend....:msp_mad:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> No Jim,..there is no pict,..that`s why I asked if it was orange.


 
That's funny, I have it showing here in the post, let me try again. Dam orange POS is ruining your computers.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Smells worse than shat, that's why it's not in the shop. It smells like dead rotted possum. It's that 65 that's been under my bench all summer, I figure I can find parts for this one easier right now that the Shindaiwa 695 I have out that that looks to be a total basket case. You'll notice in the picture that the chain on that one is on backwards. That Stihl went home today, he tried it before he took it and said it is the best it has ran since he's had it. Got to love that.


 
Good job Jim !! even a stihl will run and cut %10 better with the chain on the right way !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Good job Jim !! even a stihl will run and cut %10 better with the chain on the right way !!


 
Can you see the pic Ron?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Speaking of orange smelly things;


----------



## pioneerguy600

More;


----------



## pioneerguy600

More;


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan ,...help,...where can I get one of them airtight suits?


----------



## pioneerguy600

More;


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan ,...help,...where can I get one of them airtight suits?


 
I think you need a support group for that problem Jerry. Very nice shop BTW.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have yet to see a bad Stihl cylinder, they all have been perfect where ever the piston traveled even if the rings do not pass over that area. I have seen tiny pore like spots in a few of the new OEM replacement P&C sets over the last two years, they do not affect anything I have repaired so far. The pore holes are no more than .030 diameter and very shallow, maybe .010 or less deep.[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a pic up soon so you can take a look and tell me what you think...again I don't think it's in a problem area and had absolutely nothing to do with the engine problems I have to fix now. Perhaps tomorrow evening I'll get a pic up. This spot is roughly 1/4' in dia and open clear through to the alum. perhaps 0.010" deep.


----------



## pioneerguy600

More;


----------



## 8433jeff

Now you are nobody to me, Jerry. Only so many things a man can ignore.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I think you need a support group for that problem Jerry. Very nice shop BTW.


 
Thanks Jim,..I need a sherrif to keep the undesirables out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see a bad Stihl cylinder, they all have been perfect where ever the piston traveled even if the rings do not pass over that area. I have seen tiny pore like spots in a few of the new OEM replacement P&C sets over the last two years, they do not affect anything I have repaired so far. The pore holes are no more than .030 diameter and very shallow, maybe .010 or less deep.[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a pic up soon so you can take a look and tell me what you think...again I don't think it's in a problem area and had absolutely nothing to do with the engine problems I have to fix now. Perhaps tomorrow evening I'll get a pic up. This spot is roughly 1/4' in dia and open clear through to the alum. perhaps 0.010" deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Robin,..if the rings don`t travel over the area where the plating is missing then it should pose no problems for a new piston and rings. Clean the aluminum transfer off the rest of the plating and you should be good to go.
> Put up a pict if you can.
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

8433jeff said:


> Now you are nobody to me, Jerry. Only so many things a man can ignore.


 
LOL,...they are not mine.


----------



## dancan

I've been known to sneak in when no ones around or do a random act of drive by drop off LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I've been known to sneak in when no ones around or do a random act of drive by drop off LOL !


 
You,....you are the worst offender!!...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> More;
> 
> WHOOOO HOOOO JERRY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> you DA man !!! you DA man !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i KNEW my " bestest internet chainsaw buddy " had a heart !! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> what an AWSOME collection !!
> I'll trade you this POS 020AVP for ANY one of those husky's !! LOL !!
> 
> after those pix i gotta go change my "depends"


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More;
> 
> WHOOOO HOOOO JERRY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> you DA man !!! you DA man !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i KNEW my " bestest internet chainsaw buddy " had a heart !! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> what an AWSOME collection !!
> I'll trade you this POS 020AVP for ANY one of those husky's !! LOL !!
> 
> after those pix i gotta go change my "depends"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dem are not my saws!! I gotta get em fixxed and outa the shop so`s I can breathe in there again. There is a 346XP in there also, it belongs to Dan but he don`t want to claim it, don`t seem to have a pict of it loaded in the albums yet. Oh ,..what to do??
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...they are not mine.


 
 now the let down !!

Jerry,,it is YOU who is now responsable for me having to take a double dose of my meds and no longer be coherent !! 
i had such high hopes and aspirations for you and now i am so let down i have hit a new low 

and them 394's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> now the let down !!
> 
> Jerry,,it is YOU who is now responsable for me having to take a double dose of my meds and no longer be coherent !!
> i had such high hopes and aspirations for you and now i am so let down i have hit a new low
> 
> and them 394's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Now Ron,...you know I could not own them orange animals,..I may have to gag and work on them occasionally but I can`t bring myself to own that many Huskies.


----------



## roncoinc

This is to much for me,,gonna take a stihl out to the burn barrel and watch the fireworks and call it a night..
all my dreams and hopes have been dashed beyond repair 
Jerry is OFF my Xmass card list AGAIN this year !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> This is to much for me,,gonna take a stihl out to the burn barrel and watch the fireworks and call it a night..
> all my dreams and hopes have been dashed beyond repair
> Jerry is OFF my Xmass card list AGAIN this year !!


 

Sorry Ron,...didn`t think you would get so riled up over a couple picts of orange smelly turds.
I could post hundreds of picts of Stihls if that would appease your spirit any at all.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now Ron,...you know I could not own them orange animals,..I may have to gag and work on them occasionally but I can`t bring myself to own that many Huskies.


 
I dont care !! 
you aint even going to get a halloween card again this year !!!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> I dont care !!
> you aint even going to get a halloween card again this year !!!


 
Good thing i dont remember your birthday or you wouldnt get a birthday card either !!!


----------



## roncoinc

Been fun guys but i gotta TRY to get up early,cut more wood


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Good thing i dont remember your birthday or you wouldnt get a birthday card either !!!


 
Are we ever being a big lump on the log this evening. Do I have to build you another orange turd?


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Ron. Sorry Jerry, I dozed off putting the kids to sleep after reading them their story. I am heading out to the shop for a little bit to see what will become if this orange steaming pile.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Good night Ron. Sorry Jerry, I dozed off putting the kids to sleep after reading them their story. I am heading out to the shop for a little bit to see what will become if this orange steaming pile.


 
Got to spend time with the family, very important time in their development.


----------



## tbone75

Nice shop Jerry!Thats what I need LOL And all them HUSKYS ! WOW


----------



## Cantdog

Geeze...John...from the weather satellites I'm watching it looks like you are at the center of a vortex...spinnin out crappy weather in all directions...360 degrees!!! What chu doin down there anyway???!!!


----------



## tbone75

Must teed someone off LOL


----------



## sefh3

Alright Jerry that is enough stinking up this site. Now post a few pictures of some creamsickles. Any flavor would work.


----------



## sefh3

John, did the wifey make it home yet? 

The rain finally quit this afternoon. My grass was 5" tall. It looks horrible now. It's cut but clumpy. I'll need to get the kids out there with some rakes and make it look pretty

Ron, you get that 020 running yet?

Jim, how's the Dolly running?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John, did the wifey make it home yet?
> 
> The rain finally quit this afternoon. My grass was 5" tall. It looks horrible now. It's cut but clumpy. I'll need to get the kids out there with some rakes and make it look pretty
> 
> Ron, you get that 020 running yet?
> 
> Jim, how's the Dolly running?


 
Yep she made it.And shes waiting on me to tuck her in right now LOL Back in a bit.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yep she made it.And shes waiting on me to tuck her in right now LOL Back in a bit.




UmmmHummm.....I've heard that before!!!!!LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Alright Jerry that is enough stinking up this site. Now post a few pictures of some creamsickles. Any flavor would work.


 
You think the site stinks,..you should smell inside the shop, just thought I should spread the smell around,...you know ,"share".
Ok,...for you, a couple of creamsicle picts;


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep she made it.And shes waiting on me to tuck her in right now LOL Back in a bit.


 
Been away for a week,...back in a few,...not likely.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Creamsicle delight;
















View attachment 200673


----------



## pioneerguy600

More you say;


----------



## sefh3

Here I'll add my herd to clean the air


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Here I'll add my herd to clean the air


 

Gotta love them air fresheners,...er creamsicles.


----------



## sefh3

I need to find some bars for mine. They don't like sharing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I need to find some bars for mine. They don't like sharing.


 

Bars and chain are as expensive as the saws, I have more than 400' of chain on my saws.


----------



## tbone75

You guys thought I was done LOL I will put it this way.She is tired LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bars and chain are as expensive as the saws, I have more than 400' of chain on my saws.


 
That all? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I better let her rest tonight she has to get up at 4:30 for work LOL Now tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys thought I was done LOL I will put it this way.She is tired LOL


 
Shure.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I better let her rest tonight she has to get up at 4:30 for work LOL Now tomorrow is a new day!


 
See you made it back,,,,had you pegged as a no show...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That all? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
WHAT!!!!!.....I don`t own no sawz.


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> John, did the wifey make it home yet?
> 
> The rain finally quit this afternoon. My grass was 5" tall. It looks horrible now. It's cut but clumpy. I'll need to get the kids out there with some rakes and make it look pretty
> 
> Ron, you get that 020 running yet?
> 
> Jim, how's the Dolly running?


 
The Dolly is running like a dream, still remember the blow up though. Working on a stinky orange turd right now that is in pretty good shape once I got it cleaned up a little. The fuel line turned into a nice goo covering the side of the fuel tank, saw must have been on its side for a long time. Took the muffler off of her as well as the intake boot and the piston is flawless, looks like she will live again.


----------



## jimdad07

Are the pics coming through guys?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> WHAT!!!!!.....I don`t own no sawz.


 
That is Dans line :hmm3grin2orange: Aint going to work for you too!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> are the pics coming through guys?


 
nada


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Are the pics coming through guys?


 
Nope,...rhymes with pope.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> nada


 
WTF!!!!:bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> WTF!!!!:bang:


 
You using a hosting site or pulling them up from your computer?


----------



## jimdad07

I don't get it, they are showing here on my end. I'll try putting one on from photobucket I have in the albums and see if it comes through.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> WTF!!!!:bang:


 
I guess them good Huskys don't like you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I don't get it, they are showing here on my end. I'll try putting one on from photobucket I have in the albums and see if it comes through.


 
Yep,..very nice


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> You using a hosting site or pulling them up from your computer?


 
I was puling them from my email, it normally works for me. Verizon did just change the email account around quite a bit, maybe that's the problem.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I don't get it, they are showing here on my end. I'll try putting one on from photobucket I have in the albums and see if it comes through.


 
You got that thing all dirty! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I was puling them from my email, it normally works for me. Verizon did just change the email account around quite a bit, maybe that's the problem.


 
I had similar problems when the made changes to this site and the way picts are posted now. I had to do a lot of trial and error before I got it right.


----------



## jimdad07

I'm going to have to use the regular camera tomorrow and try again off of photobucket, that seems to be working alright. I have been putting pics from my email on right along, even with the new pic posting and it's been working. Maybe the verizon changes are affecting it.


----------



## tbone75

Guys I am wore out.Time for me to hit the sack.You all have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Guys I am wore out.Time for me to hit the sack.You all have a good day tomorrow.


 
Good night John. Have good day tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been viewing my picts from the Steer roast, there was a lot of partying going on there that I had mostly forgotten about...LOL
This was my table on the first day of the party.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been viewing my picts from the Steer roast, there was a lot of partying going on there that I had mostly forgotten about...LOL


 
Looks like you folks know how to have a good time, something that is lacking in a lot of people.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Looks like you folks know how to have a good time, something that is lacking in a lot of people.


 
On the Eastern Shore we are known all over for having a good time, not many places have a 5 day party, goes continuous from Thursday morning til late Monday evening.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sarurday night around 12 am.


----------



## jimdad07

Funny to see that guy who just made it to the drunk barrier, almost like an old western where you see all the skeletons at the watering hole. Very funny.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some of the guys eating Halibuit cheeks, they are worth more than gold and we had 25 lbs of them at the roast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Funny to see that guy who just made it to the drunk barrier, almost like an old western where you see all the skeletons at the watering hole. Very funny.


 
LOL,..they drink till they fall down,...get back up and go at it again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Monday morning around 3:30 am,..LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..they drink till they fall down,...get back up and go at it again.


 
Been there a few times, not much though since my wife got a hold of me. That life is gone, miss the fun sometimes. Time for me to turn in. Have a good night Jerry.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Monday morning around 3:30 am,..LOL


 
That BBQ pit is about the best I have ever seen, great idea.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That BBQ pit is about the best I have ever seen, great idea.


 
Its a rugged rig, stays out on the island year round,..we have loaded it with close to 500 lbs of meat and there was still room for more. It is turned by a 1/10 hp electric motor through a 100-1 gear ratio.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Been there a few times, not much though since my wife got a hold of me. That life is gone, miss the fun sometimes. Time for me to turn in. Have a good night Jerry.


 
Good night Jim.


----------



## ckelp

jimdad07 said:


> That BBQ pit is about the best I have ever seen, great idea.


 
if it's so good then where the hell is the gun rack?????


----------



## dancan

There , I let you guys sleep in an extra hour .

Slackers !


----------



## Cantdog

Awwww...Shucks.....You beat me to it again......been wasting time looking at Jerry's pics!!!!!

Mornin Dan......


----------



## Cantdog

Jerry....I see from your first pic that Tennessee was well represented at your party!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Jerry....I see from your first pic that Tennessee was well represented at your party!!!!!


 
My self and my cutting buddy Doug are the only ones at the party that like JD, he did not take any out with him this year so I took an extra 40 just in case he got the urge. Not a drop of it came ashore. The Keiths is just below the bottom of the pict line, think I have a pict with the green cases in it somewhere. Did I mention that Doug likes to cook? By the time this pict was taken one of the JD bottles had been drained...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> My self and my cutting buddy Doug are the only ones at the party that like JD, he did not take any out with him this year so I took an extra 40 just in case he got the urge. Not a drop of it came ashore. The Keiths is just below the bottom of the pict line, think I have a pict with the green cases in it somewhere. Did I mention that Doug likes to cook? By the time this pict was taken one of the JD bottles had been drained...LOL




HAHA!!! That explains it...I thought there were three in the first pic!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some of the guys eating Halibuit cheeks, they are worth more than gold and we had 25 lbs of them at the roast.


 
OK Jerry I aint to bright LOL What is Halibuit cheeks?I have ate a lot of Halibuit but never heard of cheeks before?Must be some very good stuff!


----------



## tbone75

11 am and just starting to move a little?Had a bad night for some reason?Up and down all dam night.Must have rolled over the wrong way?Just when I start feeling better for a change LOL No rain today but a chance of it the rest of the week :msp_thumbdn: Need to get out and get some things done today with no rain but?? Just have to wait and see? Nuff bit#$ing LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That BBQ pit is about the best I have ever seen, great idea.


 
Got to agree with that! One hell of a great roaster! May want to build something like on a lot smaller scale!A nice deer roast or turkey?Making my self hungry LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guys I need help.Been trying to get the welch plugs out a zama carb?This one just don't want to come out!I am afraid to dig at it to hard.Don't want to mess it up any more than it is LOL Ran it through the USC a LOT!!Still wont work.Can't give this saw any gas it just dies no matter how much I run the L side in or out.It will sit there and idle just fine.Sometimes I get it to rev if I go real slow.New kit in the carb too.Can't find no leaks or anything else bad?The only thing I can think of is its plugged on the L side?


----------



## sefh3

How is the impulse line from the crankcase to the carb? I've found when they are squishy the L will not react right.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> How is the impulse line from the crankcase to the carb? I've found when they are squishy the L will not react right.


 
I didn't want to tell you guys its one on my loving 350 Huskys LOL No impulse line LOL Well the carb boot.Its seems real good.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Life saver ??
> round like a turd with a hole in the middle ??


 
I was checking to see if I missed anything.I sure did!I can't think that Robin let Ron get away free on this post? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

John,pull the low screw out,squirt in carb cleaner,if you can see it comes out the holes in the carb throat no need to pull the welch plug.
ps: watch your eyes !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,pull the low screw out,squirt in carb cleaner,if you can see it comes out the holes in the carb throat no need to pull the welch plug.
> ps: watch your eyes !


 
Now you tell me to watch my eyes! LOL Yep right in the eye when I did that LOL Brain fart I guess LOL I know better!Did that a few days ago.Nothing came out.I got the plugs out with my dremel and a very small drill bit.Can't see a dam thing in there?But them holes are very very small.Its back in the USC now.Checked that boot again still looks great.Wait and see?I just am having no luck with carbs at all!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Well i had a heck of a start to the day..
spent most of it in the emergency room .
had a fatty tumor sched for surgery next month.
it decided to get infected and swelled until it burst this morning 
you dont want to know the details,almost made me sick.
within an hour a Dr. was cutting on me.
more details spared of that procedure !
got home and fixed a snowblower then noticed a hose to the pool was leaking...
time to start on the winterizing of the pool !!
so now working with all the water i have to make sure not to get the bandage wet !
draining solar heaters etc..
maybe i'll go down and put that 020avp in the burn barrel and set it off and see if it makes me feel better


----------



## sefh3

Sorry to hear you had a bad day, Ron. Looks like the doc got you fixed though. I thought you got the 020 running? What kind of sprocket does it have? I'm looking for a 3/8 for mine. I have a 1/4 and it sucks paying $40 for a chain.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well i had a heck of a start to the day..
> spent most of it in the emergency room .
> had a fatty tumor sched for surgery next month.
> it decided to get infected and swelled until it burst this morning
> you dont want to know the details,almost made me sick.
> within an hour a Dr. was cutting on me.
> more details spared of that procedure !
> got home and fixed a snowblower then noticed a hose to the pool was leaking...
> time to start on the winterizing of the pool !!
> so now working with all the water i have to make sure not to get the bandage wet !
> draining solar heaters etc..
> maybe i'll go down and put that 020avp in the burn barrel and set it off and see if it makes me feel better


 
Ron you just had a very bad day!I will take mine LOL And dang sure don't get that bandage wet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let the pool leak can't hurt much?


----------



## tbone75

Get some pics of the 020 in flames LOL Video would be nice but not for me :bang: Dial up crapp!!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Well i had a heck of a start to the day..
> spent most of it in the emergency room .
> had a fatty tumor sched for surgery next month.
> it decided to get infected and swelled until it burst this morning
> you dont want to know the details,almost made me sick.
> within an hour a Dr. was cutting on me.
> more details spared of that procedure !
> got home and fixed a snowblower then noticed a hose to the pool was leaking...
> time to start on the winterizing of the pool !!
> so now working with all the water i have to make sure not to get the bandage wet !
> draining solar heaters etc..
> maybe i'll go down and put that 020avp in the burn barrel and set it off and see if it makes me feel better


 
Huskies burn better is what I have been told.


----------



## tbone75

Ron is there a way to bypass the timer on this USC (easy) LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Huskies burn better is what I have been told.


 
You beat Jerry to it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Get better soon Ron, you don't seem to be having a good time lately.


----------



## tbone75

I think Rons luck is running like mine.If it wasen't for bad luck we would have no luck at all :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron is there a way to bypass the timer on this USC (easy) LOL


 
what did you do ??
jump the on/off switch ??
i havent bothered to look.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> what did you do ??
> jump the on/off switch ??
> i havent bothered to look.


 
Nothing yet?Its just a pain to keep resetting for another 8 mins.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I think Rons luck is running like mine.If it wasen't for bad luck we would have no luck at all :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I decided after getting the pool draining to work in the shop.
a jred 450 i got in the sell/trade last week didnt have a starter but i had a siezed saw that did.
got it to fire off !
need an HK carb kit i am out of and it will be a runner 
then i started smelling something stinky 
the bandage had come loose and slid down pulling the wick out with it and all the yucky stuff was running down my arm !!
i had to come in and with a bottle of alcohol and finish what the doc didnt do..
i have some gauze pads and duct tape so all fixed up again 
Red Green would be proud of me !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I decided after getting the pool draining to work in the shop.
> a jred 450 i got in the sell/trade last week didnt have a starter but i had a siezed saw that did.
> got it to fire off !
> need an HK carb kit i am out of and it will be a runner
> then i started smelling something stinky
> the bandage had come loose and slid down pulling the wick out with it and all the yucky stuff was running down my arm !!
> i had to come in and with a bottle of alcohol and finish what the doc didnt do..
> i have some gauze pads and duct tape so all fixed up again
> Red Green would be proud of me !!


 
Duct tape! :hmm3grin2orange: That chit works on anything :hmm3grin2orange: But do be careful with that!! Don't get it dirty or we may have to call you a one armed bandit :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nothing yet?Its just a pain to keep resetting for another 8 mins.


 
OH,,i thot you did something.
no,i havent looked into it yet .
thinking maybe just jump the on/off switch,,but they are tactile switches and small and difficult to work with.
be easier if i had a schem to look at but that will probly not happen.
straight to the power supply probly easiest with an inline on/off switch.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH,,i thot you did something.
> no,i havent looked into it yet .
> thinking maybe just jump the on/off switch,,but they are tactile switches and small and difficult to work with.
> be easier if i had a schem to look at but that will probly not happen.
> straight to the power supply probly easiest with an inline on/off switch.


 
May be better off left alone LOL With my luck it would never run again :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You beat Jerry to it :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Who,...What....?? I would never put a Husky down,...euthanize it maybe.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who,...What....?? I would never put a Husky down,...euthanize it maybe.


 
A couple people on here want to see what one burns best? Husky or Stihl? Me I would burn a Mac first :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who,...What....?? I would never put a Husky down,...euthanize it maybe.




Youthanize it??? Oh I get it.... that must be Stihl Speak for a full rebuild with OEM parts........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Youthanize it??? Oh I get it.... that must be Stihl Speak for a full rebuild with OEM parts........


 
Thanks for clearing that up!Jerry must be putting one together for his self LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A couple people on here want to see what one burns best? Husky or Stihl? Me I would burn a Mac first :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I seen a Pioneer 1420 catch fire in my dads hands when we were cutting a fire line, there was fire everywhere and a lick broke through the thicket around dad and his saw. The saw caught fire but dad just took his hat off and smacked that fire down on his saw and kept on cutting. I got knocked off my feet when a burst of water from a 1 1/2 caught me in the chest, knocked me arse over kettles but you just get back up and keep on cutting. Got hit later from a load dropped by the bomber, just another soaking on a very hot day....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a 394XP that I can drop in a barrel and see if it burns, bet a full tank would help it...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I seen a Pioneer 1420 catch fire in my dads hands when we were cutting a fire line, there was fire everywhere and a lick broke through the thicket around dad and his saw. The saw caught fire but dad just took his hat off and smacked that fire down on his saw and kept on cutting. I got knocked off my feet when a burst of water from a 1 1/2 caught me in the chest, knocked me arse over kettles but you just get back up and keep on cutting. Got hit later from a load dropped by the bomber, just another soaking on a very hot day....LOL


 
You have a strange way of having fun there Jerry? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got a 394XP that I can drop in a barrel and see if it burns, bet a full tank would help it...LOL


 
I will send you a 142 to burn.You can send me that 394XP ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You have a strange way of having fun there Jerry? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
You would never believe some of the fun things I have done...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got a 394XP that I can drop in a barrel and see if it burns, bet a full tank would help it...LOL


 
Then you can expect ALL of halifax county to go up in flames when i get there !!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Youthanize it??? Oh I get it.... that must be Stihl Speak for a full rebuild with OEM parts........


 
Thats a good one Robin,,like meyerize but in the first person ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will send you a 142 to burn.You can send me that 394XP ! :msp_w00t:


 
But,....but....I have the 394 here and could burn it really soon. I thought I had gotten rid of all them once I sent Ron his but I found another out in the storage building, I think it needs a carb kit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Then you can expect ALL of halifax county to go up in flames when i get there !!!!!!


 
Now don`t you dare me, you know what happens when you do...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I may just send this 020avp to john,,,i really dont like him anyway


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I may just send this 020avp to john,,,i really dont like him anyway


 
At least its a Stihl, it can`t be all that bad...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> i may just send this 020avp to john,,,i really dont like him anyway


 
what!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> At least its a Stihl, it can`t be all that bad...LOL


 
Not so sure on that?Looks worse than a 021!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now don`t you dare me, you know what happens when you do...LOL


 
OK,caught between a husky place and a soft spot 
if i had a big enough stihl i would challenge you !!
but an 020 would only be a candle flame compared to a 394 ..
i will send that 020avp to John if you send a 394 ? 
little one aggrivate the crap out of him and the big one he couldnt use !! LOL !!!!
wouldnt THAt all get his panties in a twist ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not so sure on that?Looks worse than a 021!


 
Certainly not as bad as a Mini Mac.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I may just send this 020avp to john,,,i really dont like him anyway


 
Well.....Is it fixed yet? :tongue2:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,caught between a husky place and a soft spot
> if i had a big enough stihl i would challenge you !!
> but an 020 would only be a candle flame compared to a 394 ..
> i will send that 020avp to John if you send a 394 ?
> little one aggrivate the crap out of him and the big one he couldnt use !! LOL !!!!
> wouldnt THAt all get his panties in a twist ???


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Well...Yes and Yes at the moment?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Certainly not as bad as a Mini Mac.


 
Nope no way it could be that bad!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OK,caught between a husky place and a soft spot
> if i had a big enough stihl i would challenge you !!
> but an 020 would only be a candle flame compared to a 394 ..
> i will send that 020avp to John if you send a 394 ?
> little one aggrivate the crap out of him and the big one he couldnt use !! LOL !!!!
> wouldnt THAt all get his panties in a twist ???


 
He won`t want no ole boat anchor 394 when he gets his modded 064 back...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He won`t want no ole boat anchor 394 when he gets his modded 064 back...


 
Yep!!! That is that :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,caught between a husky place and a soft spot
> if i had a big enough stihl i would challenge you !!
> but an 020 would only be a candle flame compared to a 394 ..
> i will send that 020avp to John if you send a 394 ?
> little one aggrivate the crap out of him and the big one he couldnt use !! LOL !!!!
> wouldnt THAt all get his panties in a twist ???


 
Ron your a rotten arse tonight :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Whole lot of banter as to what would burn better going on here tonight. I say a high quality saw would make a high quality fire, I bet you couldn't even get that Husky to light. As in all competitions on Stihl vs. Husky, of course the Stihl will do better.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Whole lot of banter as to what would burn better going on here tonight. I say a high quality saw would make a high quality fire, I bet you couldn't even get that Husky to light. As in all competitions on Stihl vs. Husky, of course the Stihl will do better.


 
:msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

*John box update*

Now that we have all had a lot of fun with the "john saw box " deal,,,,,i remember there were some people who volonteered to contribute to shipping..i think with what was sent the first stihl he got going was well worth the total investment to have all that fun and see a fellow member appreciate the friendship we all share here in the bestest thread on the forum..
i know i took a lot of time but it took a lot of effort to do it right...and keeping John waiting and anticipatting was 1/2 the fun !!
i fully expect to cover my share over the donation of the saws and parts to the shipping because just getting rid of ONE stihl was worth it for me !!!!!!!!
So,,for those that wish to contribute a bit and be part of the fun we had PM me and after a few days i will reply with what has been pledged and send info needed.
John will attest to the packing efficiancy....the durned gorilla tape was over $8 !!
subject line in the PM should be "john box"
thanks to all those involved for participating in a good time


----------



## tbone75

I do want to say that little Stihl runs dang good too! Thanks Ron I will be keeping that one!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Now that we have all had a lot of fun with the "john saw box " deal,,,,,i remember there were some people who volonteered to contribute to shipping..i think with what was sent the first stihl he got going was well worth the total investment to have all that fun and see a fellow member appreciate the friendship we all share here in the bestest thread on the forum..
> i know i took a lot of time but it took a lot of effort to do it right...and keeping John waiting and anticipatting was 1/2 the fun !!
> i fully expect to cover my share over the donation of the saws and parts to the shipping because just getting rid of ONE stihl was worth it for me !!!!!!!!
> So,,for those that wish to contribute a bit and be part of the fun we had PM me and after a few days i will reply with what has been pledged and send info needed.
> John will attest to the packing efficiancy....the durned gorilla tape was over $8 !!
> subject line in the PM should be "john box"
> thanks to all those involved for participating in a good time


 
Pm sent.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now that we have all had a lot of fun with the "john saw box " deal,,,,,i remember there were some people who volonteered to contribute to shipping..i think with what was sent the first stihl he got going was well worth the total investment to have all that fun and see a fellow member appreciate the friendship we all share here in the bestest thread on the forum..
> i know i took a lot of time but it took a lot of effort to do it right...and keeping John waiting and anticipatting was 1/2 the fun !!
> i fully expect to cover my share over the donation of the saws and parts to the shipping because just getting rid of ONE stihl was worth it for me !!!!!!!!
> So,,for those that wish to contribute a bit and be part of the fun we had PM me and after a few days i will reply with what has been pledged and send info needed.
> John will attest to the packing efficiancy....the durned gorilla tape was over $8 !!
> subject line in the PM should be "john box"
> thanks to all those involved for participating in a good time


 
Making me wonder what you had in there was most of your fun I think :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Now that we have all had a lot of fun with the "john saw box " deal,,,,,i remember there were some people who volonteered to contribute to shipping..i think with what was sent the first stihl he got going was well worth the total investment to have all that fun and see a fellow member appreciate the friendship we all share here in the bestest thread on the forum..
> i know i took a lot of time but it took a lot of effort to do it right...and keeping John waiting and anticipatting was 1/2 the fun !!
> i fully expect to cover my share over the donation of the saws and parts to the shipping because just getting rid of ONE stihl was worth it for me !!!!!!!!
> So,,for those that wish to contribute a bit and be part of the fun we had PM me and after a few days i will reply with what has been pledged and send info needed.
> John will attest to the packing efficiancy....the durned gorilla tape was over $8 !!
> subject line in the PM should be "john box"
> thanks to all those involved for participating in a good time


 
PM also sent.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now that we have all had a lot of fun with the "john saw box " deal,,,,,i remember there were some people who volonteered to contribute to shipping..i think with what was sent the first stihl he got going was well worth the total investment to have all that fun and see a fellow member appreciate the friendship we all share here in the bestest thread on the forum..
> i know i took a lot of time but it took a lot of effort to do it right...and keeping John waiting and anticipatting was 1/2 the fun !!
> i fully expect to cover my share over the donation of the saws and parts to the shipping because just getting rid of ONE stihl was worth it for me !!!!!!!!
> So,,for those that wish to contribute a bit and be part of the fun we had PM me and after a few days i will reply with what has been pledged and send info needed.
> John will attest to the packing efficiancy....the durned gorilla tape was over $8 !!
> subject line in the PM should be "john box"
> thanks to all those involved for participating in a good time


 
pm sent too LOL


----------



## tbone75

That danged Ron told me I wasen't included!WTF


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That danged Ron told me I wasen't included!WTF


----------



## tbone75

You guys fall asleep?Or you out burning saws? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Now that we have all had a lot of fun with the "john saw box " deal,,,,,i remember there were some people who volonteered to contribute to shipping..i think with what was sent the first stihl he got going was well worth the total investment to have all that fun and see a fellow member appreciate the friendship we all share here in the bestest thread on the forum..
> i know i took a lot of time but it took a lot of effort to do it right...and keeping John waiting and anticipatting was 1/2 the fun !!
> i fully expect to cover my share over the donation of the saws and parts to the shipping because just getting rid of ONE stihl was worth it for me !!!!!!!!
> So,,for those that wish to contribute a bit and be part of the fun we had PM me and after a few days i will reply with what has been pledged and send info needed.
> John will attest to the packing efficiancy....the durned gorilla tape was over $8 !!
> subject line in the PM should be "john box"
> thanks to all those involved for participating in a good time




Same here......Pm incoming.....


----------



## little possum

The thought of burning any saw makes me cringe! Especially my beloved 394s! Well one of them anyways.. Shoulda left the other turd at the shop!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys fall asleep?Or you out burning saws? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I got the barrel all ready, got 5 gallons of dirty diesel fuel/ varsol from my parts washer, just dump it in the barrel and drop the smelly orange turd in.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry has a shop full of Huskys!But he don't like them none LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got the barrel all ready, got 5 gallons of dirty diesel fuel/ varsol from my parts washer, just dump it in the barrel and drop the smelly orange turd in.


 
Don't no one dare him to do it! He will!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> The thought of burning any saw makes me cringe! Especially my beloved 394s! Well one of them anyways.. Shoulda left the other turd at the shop!


 
You got a bummer turd?


----------



## little possum

Got it cause I like how my other one runs. But I knew it needed a P/C before I got it..(idiot ran it without a airfilter) Found a replacement, got it running. Now it needs the chainbrake fixed, and the muffer has a hole in it where the bracket screw was tightened to much... Just a standard project I guess. But everything seems to fall apart at the same time. 

And you dont have to call me a turd Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Got it cause I like how my other one runs. But I knew it needed a P/C before I got it..(idiot ran it without a airfilter) Found a replacement, got it running. Now it needs the chainbrake fixed, and the muffer has a hole in it where the bracket screw was tightened to much... Just a standard project I guess. But everything seems to fall apart at the same time.
> 
> And you dont have to call me a turd Jerry


 
LOL,...you would never hear me call ya a turd.


----------



## little possum

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got a bummer*,*turd?


 :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> :msp_biggrin:


 
I see you inserted a comma, that changes the meaning don`t it?...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Well guys all I can do for the time being is say THANKS !!!! But please let me know when you guys need ANYTHING?If I got it or can in any way do it you know I will!!!!!!!!!  Funny how good of friends you can find on a computer from all over the world! You guys all got a big one coming one of these days! Plus I do plan to thank you all in person some day soon!


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> :msp_biggrin:




Funny how an additional tiny speck of virtual ink changes the whole thing around!!LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well guys all I can do for the time being is say THANKS !!!! But please let me know when you guys need ANYTHING?If I got it or can in any way do it you know I will!!!!!!!!!  Funny how good of friends you can find on a computer from all over the world! You guys all got a big one coming one of these days! Plus I do plan to thank you all in person some day soon!


 
All I can say is I was a little disappointed that there was not at least one Mini Mac in the box,














































































































































NOT!!!!!!....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> All I can say is I was a little disappointed that there was not at least one Mini Mac in the box,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT!!!!!!....LOL


 
Thats OK I would just sent it to Mrs. Jim :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thats OK I would just sent it to Mrs. Jim :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Best place I can think of for them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Funny how an additional tiny speck of virtual ink changes the whole thing around!!LOL!!


 
Just a little speck will do it....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jerry whats them fish cheeks?I may have missed it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry whats them fish cheeks?I may have missed it?


 
Halibut cheeks,...ask Robin,..bet he knows what they are. 
We had 25 lbs of them at the roast, caught by one of our members and brought to the Roast fresh from the sea. One pan got gobbled up so fast I hardly got the camera focused.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got the barrel all ready, got 5 gallons of dirty diesel fuel/ varsol from my parts washer, just dump it in the barrel and drop the smelly orange turd in.


 
BUT !!! it's STIHL good for cleaning stihl's !! wouldnt use it on a real saw tho


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Halibut cheeks,...ask Robin,..bet he knows what they are.
> We had 25 lbs of them at the roast, caught by one of our members and brought to the Roast fresh from the sea. One pan got gobbled up so fast I hardly got the camera focused.


 
Man that looks good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> BUT !!! it's STIHL good for cleaning stihl's !! wouldnt use it on a real saw tho


 
Stihls never get dirty, they are self cleaning. Now don`t go sayin that they don`t run enough to get dirty, they out run and outlast every other saw out there....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

The man that caught and brought them all to the Roast, the guy with the Canada on his hat,known as Kramer to his friends;


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihls never get dirty, they are self cleaning. Now don`t go sayin that they don`t run enough to get dirty, they out run and outlast every other saw out there....LOL


 
I seem to remember one not long ago that was as dirty a saw as I ever seen.And it was a Stihl LOL It needed to be put in that barrel! YUK !!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Halibut cheeks,...ask Robin,..bet he knows what they are.
> We had 25 lbs of them at the roast, caught by one of our members and brought to the Roast fresh from the sea. One pan got gobbled up so fast I hardly got the camera focused.


 
As good as cod cheeks ??
i remember the plate of cod tounges and cheekes i got served.
glad it was a dockside restaraunt and not to far to the rail !!
gotta tel ya,,even tho them canadians may look like real people,,they AINT !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I seem to remember one not long ago that was as dirty a saw as I ever seen.And it was a Stihl LOL It needed to be put in that barrel! YUK !!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
LOL...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The man that caught and brought them all to the Roast, the guy with the Canada on his hat,known as Kramer to his friends;


 
That other guy looks like he about to steal that off the other guys plate!Or waiting for him to drop it? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> As good as cod cheeks ??
> i remember the plate of cod tounges and cheekes i got served.
> glad it was a dockside restaraunt and not to far to the rail !!
> gotta tel ya,,even tho them canadians may look like real people,,they AINT !!


 
And all this time I thought you liked,"Fish".


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> As good as cod cheeks ??
> i remember the plate of cod tounges and cheekes i got served.
> glad it was a dockside restaraunt and not to far to the rail !!
> gotta tel ya,,even tho them canadians may look like real people,,they AINT !!


 
Good stuff was it Ron? :biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That other guy looks like he about to steal that off the other guys plate!Or waiting for him to drop it? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Naw he had his own but was waiting for Kramer to get a taste first;


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Man that looks good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Well they are good...Jerry can correct me on this but what we call cheeks are small (according to the size of the halibut) pockets of meat found in the cheeks of the halibut...not steaks or fillets from the body but smaller sized tasty bits of meat...similar in size and texture to a sea scallop......yep... very good indeed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Naw he had his own but was waiting for Kramer to get a taste first;


 
As you might guess he was a hit with the crowd.


----------



## tbone75

The only fresh ocean fish I have had was out in the Gulf.Caught my self 2 nice Groupers!That was so good!!!!!!! Woops forgot caught some other stuff another year I was down there gray snapper and some other small stuff.But wasen't near as good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well they are good...Jerry can correct me on this but what we call cheeks are small (according to the size of the halibut) pockets of meat found in the cheeks of the halibut...not steaks or fillets from the body but smaller sized tasty bits of meat...similar in size and texture to a sea scallop......yep... very good indeed.


 
Bingo!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The only fresh ocean fish I have had was out in the Gulf.Caught my self 2 nice Groupers!That was so good!!!!!!! Woops forgot caught some other stuff another year I was down there gray snapper and some other small stuff.But wasen't near as good.


 
Wish you were here on the coast with us, fresh is still flappin when it hits the pan.


----------



## tbone75

Must have taken a lot of fish to get 25lbs. of them!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wish you were here on the coast with us, fresh is still flappin when it hits the pan.


 
I will get some of that when I get up there LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Must have taken a lot of fish to get 25lbs. of them!


 
He fishes commercially on a 65' longliner, 5-6 thousand pounds per trip average.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He fishes commercially on a 65' longliner, 5-6 thousand pounds per trip average.


 
Rough job!But I am sure he likes it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Rough job!But I am sure he likes it.


 
He also," crews", on the Alaska King crab boats, thats rough work.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Must have taken a lot of fish to get 25lbs. of them!



Yeah but halibut can get to be pretty damn big fish...big fish...big cheeks..the largest recently recorded was 520lbs and a tad longer than 8'...biggest reports were upward of 730 lbs....Critters this size would have pretty big cheeks!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He also," crews", on the Alaska King crab boats, thats rough work.


 
Seen some of them shows on TV.Not for me LOL Has to be one of the roughest jobs in the world!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah but halibut can get to be pretty damn big fish...big fish...big cheeks..the largest recently recorded was 520lbs and a tad longer than 8'...biggest reports were upward of 730 lbs....Critters this size would have pretty big cheeks!!!


 
Yep didn't think how big they get!HUGE!! Sure are funny looking things LOL And so good eating!!


----------



## Cantdog

Headed for the barn, boys have a good one...Dans already asleep I bet..see ya in th AM!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah but halibut can get to be pretty damn big fish...big fish...big cheeks..the largest recently recorded was 520lbs and a tad longer than 8'...biggest reports were upward of 730 lbs....Critters this size would have pretty big cheeks!!!


 
I have personally pulled in a 320 lb one and plenty of them between 200-270 lbs.
Nice big cheeks on them ones.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seen some of them shows on TV.Not for me LOL Has to be one of the roughest jobs in the world!


 
Troy is a tough as nails guy, like many of the guys are on this coast. He works 30-40 hours straight through when fishing.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Headed for the barn, boys have a good one...Dans already asleep I bet..see ya in th AM!!


 
Nite Robin you take care


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Troy is a tough as nails guy, like many of the guys are on this coast. He works 30-40 hours straight through when fishing.


 
Living and working there would do that to a man!Not sure how people can do that?But they do all the time.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have personally pulled in a 320 lb one and plenty of them between 200-270 lbs.
> Nice big cheeks on them ones.


 
That would be so much fun!A little tough but fun!!


----------



## tbone75

Time for to lay down.Been a long day for me LOL Catch you guys tomorrow


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night all


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have personally pulled in a 320 lb one and plenty of them between 200-270 lbs.
> Nice big cheeks on them ones.



The largest I ever caught was around 200lbs.....caught him handlining.. out of a 14' round bottom row boat about a mile outside of the island...I was 13 yrs old and weighed about 130lbs...took me an hour and a half to get him boatside...couldn't get him aboard ..so brought him alongside and got a fish hook in him (similar to a pulp hook but with a T handle and about 24" long) and towed him back to the harbor with a 2 1/2 horse 1958 Elgin outboard...that took 2 hrs!!! The old man was happy to see that fish but we had to give most of it away to the rest of the folks on the island as we had no refrigeration. Now those were real good steaks!!!!


----------



## dancan

The sea and forrest are both are the same , beautiful but can get nasty in a hurry and non curable when you get infected .


Sleeping in again I see ........ Slackers !


----------



## tbone75

I am up Dan LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> The largest I ever caught was around 200lbs.....caught him handlining.. out of a 14' round bottom row boat about a mile outside of the island...I was 13 yrs old and weighed about 130lbs...took me an hour and a half to get him boatside...couldn't get him aboard ..so brought him alongside and got a fish hook in him (similar to a pulp hook but with a T handle and about 24" long) and towed him back to the harbor with a 2 1/2 horse 1958 Elgin outboard...that took 2 hrs!!! The old man was happy to see that fish but we had to give most of it away to the rest of the folks on the island as we had no refrigeration. Now those were real good steaks!!!!


 
Kind of like the old man and the sea LOL Only it was the little boy in a tub. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I didn't feel so little when I broke in around the point towing my treasure tied up tight alongside!!!

The old man was off aboard our lobsterboat baiting up for the next day and started to give me a tongue lashing when I came within earshot as I had been gone over 6 hrs and dark was coming on!!! He was about to come out to look for me. He stopped abruptly and started grinning from ear to ear when I came about sharply and presented the side of my boat he hadn't seen yet!!! If I remember right that one was about 5' long, almost 3' wide and 6-7 inches down through. We had plenty to eat!! So did the others on the island and I still sold 40 lbs to the store on the next island up the bay. Back then I think I got $0.50 a LB...$20.00 was worth the pair of gloves I shredded and few rope burns. LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I didn't feel so little when I broke in around the point towing my treasure tied up tight alongside!!!
> 
> The old man was off aboard our lobsterboat baiting up for the next day and started to give me a tongue lashing when I came within earshot as I had been gone over 6 hrs and dark was coming on!!! He was about to come out to look for me. He stopped abruptly and started grinning from ear to ear when I came about sharply and presented the side of my boat he hadn't seen yet!!! If I remember right that one was about 5' long, almost 3' wide and 6-7 inches down through. We had plenty to eat!! So did the others on the island and I still sold 40 lbs to the store on the next island up the bay. Back then I think I got $0.50 a LB...$20.00 was worth the pair of gloves I shredded and few rope burns. LOL!!!


 
Yes you did very good! LOL The thrill of a life time there!


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!! I am glad it wasn't the size of the one Jerry said he caught!!! I truely considered cutting this one loose about half way through getting him to the surface...however that would have meant losing one of the old mans special handline sinkers..or should I say willfully neglecting to return his favorite fishing gear...that would have not been good!!LOL That would have been much more costly than the strained shoulders and back..rope burns etc. LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! I am glad it wasn't the size of the one Jerry said he caught!!! I truely considered cutting this one loose about half way through getting him to the surface...however that would have meant losing one of the old mans special handline sinkers..or should I say willfully neglecting to return his favorite fishing gear...that would have not been good!!LOL That would have been much more costly than the strained shoulders and back..rope burns etc. LOL!!!


 
Yep you did the right thing!It may have hurt worse to loose the fishing gear? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Cant seem to get ahold of either persons i been cutting with so no tree killing today 
finishing up the pol winterizing then clean up shop some more and maybe work on an old husky 268 ? 
couple pix of the project going on in there.
first is of the bench.four heavy duty file cabinets for junk and room on top of them for more junk and plenty room on top for even MORE junk !! LOL !!

opss,,looks like the file uploader isnt working right now,maybe later.


----------



## tbone75

opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

This Huskys is starting to be a real PIA!Put all new stuff in the carb.Same thing?It does have some what of an impulse line its just an inch long but nothing bad about it.It just acts like its not getting enough fuel.It will idle all day just fine but just wont rev up.Layed it its side took the fuel cap off didn't help.Even put another fuel filter on it just for kicks LOL :help:


----------



## dancan

Ron trying to upload Husky pics and broke AS , Jerry was wright , they are poison .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ron trying to upload Husky pics and broke AS , Jerry was wright , they are poison .


 
otstir:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> otstir:


 
You know I have a hydraulic shovel to dig deep a hole to put that and some Huskies in .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! I am glad it wasn't the size of the one Jerry said he caught!!! I truely considered cutting this one loose about half way through getting him to the surface...however that would have meant losing one of the old mans special handline sinkers..or should I say willfully neglecting to return his favorite fishing gear...that would have not been good!!LOL That would have been much more costly than the strained shoulders and back..rope burns etc. LOL!!!


 
I was in a bigger 28' cape boat and had a hydraulic side hauler with the pulley out on a retractable arm, either the fish comes up or the 500 lb test line snaps. Seen that happen a couple times...LOL
A 12 gauge to the head stops them from flappin about so much.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This Huskys is starting to be a real PIA!Put all new stuff in the carb.Same thing?It does have some what of an impulse line its just an inch long but nothing bad about it.It just acts like its not getting enough fuel.It will idle all day just fine but just wont rev up.Layed it its side took the fuel cap off didn't help.Even put another fuel filter on it just for kicks LOL :help:


 
Huskies just plain suck!!


----------



## little possum

Yep they sure do Jerry. Thats why I have set up a sink hole, and I am taking all Huskavarna donations as fill material. PM me for address. Glad to be of service to you fine gentlemen!


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Yep they sure do Jerry. Thats why I have set up a sink hole, and I am taking all Huskavarna donations as fill material. PM me for address. Glad to be of service to you fine gentlemen!


 
Maybe some of the guys on this thread will take you up on that offer and send you all of their orange smelly turds. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> You know I have a hydraulic shovel to dig deep a hole to put that and some Huskies in .


 
Did you get a cruthch for your shovel or you going to try to move it on one leg ??


----------



## tbone75

Ron wheres them pics?Still won't load?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron wheres them pics?Still won't load?


 
site is crippled like dan's shovel tonite


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> site is crippled like dan's shovel tonite


 
Yep very slow for me tonight?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Did you get a cruthch for your shovel or you going to try to move it on one leg ??


 


I got her all fixed up but I thought I was going to rename it after Archie Bunker , Shoebootie .


----------



## jimdad07

Hi gang, ended up watching some shows with Mary when she got home from work and went to bed. Have to catch up on my reading.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

Looks good Ron!You got room for lots more saws


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> This Huskys is starting to be a real PIA!Put all new stuff in the carb.Same thing?It does have some what of an impulse line its just an inch long but nothing bad about it.It just acts like its not getting enough fuel.It will idle all day just fine but just wont rev up.Layed it its side took the fuel cap off didn't help.Even put another fuel filter on it just for kicks LOL :help:


 
Boy Huskys suck...I am just reading through what I had missed from last night and today and you may have been asked this already: did you try richening up the L screw some? You can always turn in the idle speed screw a little to offset the rich setting. Have you pulled the screen inside the carb to see if it has let extremely fine particles through and gummed up the works some? I had a little Poopin pro do that to me a while back.


----------



## jimdad07

Looks great Ron.


----------



## jimdad07

What do you guys use to clean out jellied old fuel lines out of your fuel tanks on the saws?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Boy Huskys suck...I am just reading through what I had missed from last night and today and you may have been asked this already: did you try richening up the L screw some? You can always turn in the idle speed screw a little to offset the rich setting. Have you pulled the screen inside the carb to see if it has let extremely fine particles through and gummed up the works some? I had a little Poopin pro do that to me a while back.


 
Muffler is good and clean.I can run the L screw out a few turns and doesen't change anything.


----------



## jimdad07

I see a new lurker on the bottom of the page, pipe up and introduce yourself, we're pretty friendly in here most of the time...whatever you do, don't stare at John's lazy eye though. He's a little touchy about that, one eye is hunting and the other one's fishing.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Muffler is god and clean.I can run the L screw out a few turns and doesen't change anything.


 
Have you checked the inlet needle lever in regards to the diaphragm face of the carb? You may have to bend it up a little to bring it very close to being flush with the face, I use a small strait edge to check those out. I was thinking of the screen inside the carb, sometimes it gets plugged or gets just enough through it to plug the inlet a little.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> What do you guys use to clean out jellied old fuel lines out of your fuel tanks on the saws?


 
This is what I use.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Have you checked the inlet needle lever in regards to the diaphragm face of the carb? You may have to bend it up a little to bring it very close to being flush with the face, I use a small strait edge to check those out. I was thinking of the screen inside the carb, sometimes it gets plugged or gets just enough through it to plug the inlet a little.


 
Everything in the carb is new.Checked and rechecked LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is what I use.


 
You're link didn't show up on the post but it is reading here in my reply box. I'll copy and paste it in my address bar and see what happens.


----------



## jimdad07

jimdad07 said:


> You're link didn't show up on the post but it is reading here in my reply box. I'll copy and paste it in my address bar and see what happens.


 
Now it's showing n my end.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Now it's showing n my end.


 
Showing up here, check back a few posts.
Post # 19757


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is what I use.


 
Nothing showed up Jerry?This site is messed up!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Everything in the carb is new.Checked and rechecked LOL


 
You have got me swinging. Have you checked the warp flux capacitor to make sure it is sending the proper frequency to the air over exchanger in the whatchamacallit?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> What do you guys use to clean out jellied old fuel lines out of your fuel tanks on the saws?


 
Long screwdriver.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Nothing showed up Jerry?This site is messed up!


 
Now it did LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nothing showed up Jerry?This site is messed up!


 
The site is all messed up tonight, times out, stalls for 30-40 or more seconds, puts up red X`s and then changes to Jpeg and posts a pict, at least I can see a pict on my end...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

John,,did you squirt in thru the low hole again and see flow ??


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> The site is all messed up tonight, times out, stalls for 30-40 or more seconds, puts up red X`s and then changes to Jpeg and posts a pict, at least I can see a pict on my end...LOL


 
I think this is what happened to me the other night when I tried to put up pics of that orange turd.


----------



## jimdad07

This one goes out to all you guys and gals in chainsaw land...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,did you squirt in thru the low hole again and see flow ??


 
No I didn't????????? Why would I not do that after the USC?Must be the blue pills?:hmm3grin2orange: Guess what I will do tomorrow first thing!


----------



## jimdad07

Just to let you know Ron, I sent you a pm earlier tonight.


----------



## tbone75

That and I am tired feel like crap and wife says I am grumpy LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> This one goes out to all you guys and gals in chainsaw land...
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeh ?? well i counter with THIS one !!
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/b-_ii2D9eNA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

Good music guys LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I counter you with Seger:


----------



## jimdad07

Here's one for you Husky lovers, I think you get my meaning...


----------



## tbone75

Ron hows that cyst thing doing?Or what ever it was?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Here's one for you Husky lovers, I think you get my meaning...


 
What ever Jim I like Skynyrd LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

The site is acting up so bad I am signing off for tonight.


----------



## tbone75

I think I will put this 028 together tomorrow.Got it cleaned up and ready.Everything looks good?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The site is acting up so bad I am signing off for tonight.


 
I don't blame you Jerry.Have a good one tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Jerry, I think I am heading to bed myself. I'm on the install side of things for the next few days so I have to be up a little earlier this week. Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good night Jerry, I think I am heading to bed myself. I'm on the install side of things for the next few days so I have to be up a little earlier this week. Have a good day tomorrow.


 
Nite Jim.Have fun LOL


----------



## dancan

Nappy time is over ...... get to work you Slackers !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Nappy time is over ...... get to work you Slackers !




Yep..... Rise and Shine Campers!!!!!! Put your track back on Dan..time to go!!

Got a new toy yesterday.......My new MityVac 8500 Silverline Elite came by Brown...OOOOOOOOOO!!!! very nice unit...pressure and vac at the flip of a switch...I'm gonna like this rig!!! To bad the first thing I have to hook it to is a cussed ol' Sthil, but that's what's broke and needin' fixin' right now.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep..... Rise and Shine Campers!!!!!! Put your track back on Dan..time to go!!
> 
> Got a new toy yesterday.......My new MityVac 8500 Silverline Elite came by Brown...OOOOOOOOOO!!!! very nice unit...pressure and vac at the flip of a switch...I'm gonna like this rig!!! To bad the first thing I have to hook it to is a cussed ol' Sthil, but that's what's broke and needin' fixin' right now.


 
Nice toy! I just use the old brake bleeder pump LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Site is pretty bad off still this morning 
got called at noontime yestday to go cut..not today,raining.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Site is pretty bad off still this morning
> got called at noontime yestday to go cut..not today,raining.


 
Very soggy here to.Good day to work in the shop.


----------



## sefh3

My water heater decided to spring a leak last night. What a pain. My basement door is 1/2 smaller than my water heater. Had to take the trim off and everything else to get that puppy up the stairs. I called and low and behold it's still under warranty. WHOO HOO. Off to get a new one after the 9-5 job. Should be fun.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> My water heater decided to spring a leak last night. What a pain. My basement door is 1/2 smaller than my water heater. Had to take the trim off and everything else to get that puppy up the stairs. I called and low and behold it's still under warranty. WHOO HOO. Off to get a new one after the 9-5 job. Should be fun.


 
Good deal on the warranty !!


----------



## roncoinc

Ambition is down the tubes today,,be a good rainy day to just sit and read 
i cant !! got to fix at least a COUPLE of things !


----------



## tbone75

I started a fire this morning.It was so damp and cool in the basement.Haven't done much of anything today so far?Just can't get things moving worth a crap yet.I will get something done today one way or another LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> My water heater decided to spring a leak last night. What a pain. My basement door is 1/2 smaller than my water heater. Had to take the trim off and everything else to get that puppy up the stairs. I called and low and behold it's still under warranty. WHOO HOO. Off to get a new one after the 9-5 job. Should be fun.


 
That SUCKS !! At least its under warranty!


----------



## tbone75

The sun came out!! Still to wet to do anything out there yet.Just tinkering with the 028.Needs a new fuel line and don't see much of a good way to use anything but one made for it.Have to go see whats on fleabay?No way I will go to the Stihl dealer around here!


----------



## little possum

85 and sunny here. Ground is still pretty wet. But the yard is finally bushhogged 

Jerry and Robin, how is the weather looking up there? Im waiting for it to freeze up that way, then it will bring me some ducks!  (not to wish cold weather on yall, but..)


----------



## tbone75

Stihl tinkering with the 028.Got the carbon cleaned off the piston & rings.Very thick for some reason and the cylinder had very little in it? Wife came home and wanted to split wood.So I get it started up and ready.Then she tells me to go away!Go play with a saw or something!WTF!!!!!!! Now I am a bit pissed!What I just hate to admit that she is right :msp_mad: Just not moving worth a crap today.Just thought you guys would get a laugh out of that  Can't even play in own dang wood pile :msp_mad:


----------



## dancan

Hey all , Shoebootie here ! 
The site seems to be acting up a bit , Ron must be trying to upload his Husky video again .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey all , Shoebootie here !
> The site seems to be acting up a bit , Ron must be trying to upload his Husky video again .


 
Shouldnt you be out tending to your one legged excavator or something ??


----------



## roncoinc

little possum said:


> 85 and sunny here. Ground is still pretty wet. But the yard is finally bushhogged
> 
> Jerry and Robin, how is the weather looking up there? Im waiting for it to freeze up that way, then it will bring me some ducks!  (not to wish cold weather on yall, but..)


 
We are getting geese so it wont be long now.


----------



## roncoinc

Thot i would make a list of what i got accomplished today .
#1. nothing


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Thot i would make a list of what i got accomplished today .
> #1. nothing


 
Ha ! I got you beat .
I looked at modifying my wood splitter so now I'm 70.00$$ in the hole for a motor to pump bracket and 1 side of a lovejoy .


----------



## Fish

Wow, so this is the "Exception to the rules" thread...

Has an invisible sticky, inherently off topic, no one would dare screw with thread????

I'm in!!!!!

My water heater is leaking, my wife is grumpy, my 028 don't run, the neighbors have an epo against me, my dog died the other day,
coons got 3 chickens, ashton cudger is gay, Oswald was a patsy, Elvis is still alive, "Let's talk girlfriend!!!!".

This thread has it all baby, I love it, never looked at it before..........

Seriously, I am not trying to start anything..... just the first time I clicked on this behemoth......


----------



## dancan

You can even post a pic of your cock , that should start something !


----------



## roncoinc

Fish said:


> Wow, so this is the "Exception to the rules" thread...
> 
> Has an invisible sticky, inherently off topic, no one would dare screw with thread????
> 
> I'm in!!!!!
> 
> My water heater is leaking, my wife is grumpy, my 028 don't run, the neighbors have an epo against me, my dog died the other day,
> coons got 3 chickens, ashton cudger is gay, Oswald was a patsy, Elvis is still alive, "Let's talk girlfriend!!!!".
> 
> This thread has it all baby, I love it, never looked at it before..........
> 
> Seriously, I am not trying to start anything..... just the first time I clicked on this behemoth......



Oh hell,here goes the neighborhood !!!! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ha ! I got you beat .
> I looked at modifying my wood splitter so now I'm 70.00$$ in the hole for a motor to pump bracket and 1 side of a lovejoy .


 
Bought 1/2 a lovejoy coupleing weeks ago,with the rubber thingy, cost was $8.50 total.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> You can even post a pic of your cock , that should start something !





LOLOLOLOLLOL!!!!!! I just spit chicken on my puter screen!!! What's good to remove bird splat from a flat screen????


----------



## dancan

16.00$$ for 1/2 a lovejoy , no rubber and 48.00 $$ for the pump to motor adaptor taxes included .


----------



## dancan

I think he named his cock "Conan" .


----------



## Fish

Yes, his nickname is "lovejoy"......


----------



## Cantdog

Fish said:


> Yes, his nickname is "lovejoy"......



Is he a coupling??? I mean right now???


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOLOLOLOLLOL!!!!!! I just spit chicken on my puter screen!!! What's good to remove bird splat from a flat screen????


 
Robin,i think your eating the wrong part of the bird !! 
use whatever you clean a stihl with


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> 85 and sunny here. Ground is still pretty wet. But the yard is finally bushhogged
> 
> Jerry and Robin, how is the weather looking up there? Im waiting for it to freeze up that way, then it will bring me some ducks!  (not to wish cold weather on yall, but..)


 
Weather is still nice here, quite warm for this time of year. I see the teal are flocking and some are leaving to head south. The blacks will be content for another month or so.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> 16.00$$ for 1/2 a lovejoy , no rubber .


 
Gee , what was I thinking , I should have splurged for the whole thing .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Weather is still nice here, quite warm for this time of year. I see the teal are flocking and some are leaving to head south. The blacks will be content for another month or so.




Yep same here...been more like summer than fall.....70s-80s...I expect that will change suddenly..weather folks said next week we'll get some of that strong Canadian air from the NW....I haven't seen any geese yet...but soon I'm sure!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,i think your eating the wrong part of the bird !!
> use whatever you clean a stihl with




Clean a Stihl???? Whats the point???? How would you know when to stop???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thot i would make a list of what i got accomplished today .
> #1. nothing


 
I am right there with you Ron  Now the wife did good! LOl She split and stacked a truck load of wood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A little brush off with compressed air is all my Stihls require to keep them clean.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A little brush off with compressed air is all my Stihls require to keep them clean.


 
Most I have come across lately haven't been so much as brushed off since new. LOL And most of the others too LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Most I have come across lately haven't been so much as brushed off since new. LOL And most of the others too LOL


 
But my Stihls are ,"special".....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> But my Stihls are ,"special".....


 
Thats because you take good care of them!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thats because you take good care of them!


 
I do my best.


----------



## tbone75

This site is so slow I may just go to bed?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not too slow here this evening but I have not tried to post picts yet.


----------



## jimdad07

Just got in from the shop. Doing my annual fall cleaning out there for the winter, you wouldn't believe the crap that ends up out there in the summer. I also worked on that stinky 65 while I was at it. Broke the carb down and ran it through the cleaner a few times using Simple Green, which BTW cleaned the jellied fuel line off of the carb in the cleaner so I am going to try it out in the fuel tank. I have a new to me wood stove going in out there this year, it's a big shepards stove. The old Round Oak Duplex I have out there is in rough shape, the cast bottom is starting to crack, time to get rid of it. BTW, any of you guys know what size fuel line I need to get for that 65? The line was turned to jelly all the way to the carb.


----------



## little possum

Best migration reports on the whole net  Supposed to have a high of 65 this weekend. Looking forward to it! 

Mananged to get a few ol magnesium beasts to crank for the show this weekend with IGPOE, Roanoker, and 67mustang, and whoever else mights how up


----------



## dancan

The morning is wasting away you bunch of slackers !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The morning is wasting away you bunch of slackers !


 
Been up and got a fire going already.:tongue2:


----------



## dancan

Your now off the "Slackers" list ....... for the time being  .


----------



## sefh3

Morning Slackers!!!

Got the new water heater installed last night. My system was slow, just like those Huskys it wouldn't even load a page last night.


----------



## RandyMac

I didn't think you guys were ever going to roll yer lazy butts outta bed.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> I didn't think you guys were ever going to roll yer lazy butts outta bed.


 
Hey,,it aint easy first thing in the mornin !!


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> Hey,,it aint easy first thing in the mornin !!


 
Hell, very few things are easy this early.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Hell, very few things are easy this early.


 
Bladder and bowel movements are pretty easy  LOL !!


----------



## 8433jeff

roncoinc said:


> Bladder and bowel movements are pretty easy  LOL !!


 
TMI, Ron, but thanks for the health update lol.


----------



## roncoinc

8433jeff said:


> TMI, Ron, but thanks for the health update lol.


 
Health update :
10am appt to have dressing over wound removed and wick shortened.
surprise !, thier bandage slipped off two days ago and i redid it myself with no wick.
dont know whats under there but will find out soon


----------



## roncoinc

Hope this all dont take to long,got some saws in shop to work on !


----------



## tbone75

You guys been a little gabby this morning LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Your now off the "Slackers" list ....... for the time being  .


 
I will try to do better tomorrow LOL


----------



## tbone75

What a crappy day out side!Raining on and off all morning a little cool.So I have been moving my junk in the basement.I usually stack about a cord inside for the start of winter.That will last a little over a month.Yep I burn a lot of wood!Basement has no insulation and open on 2 sides to the weather so it takes a lot to keep it warm.


----------



## roncoinc

Just had lunch and the clutch for my new homie 750 came in so off to the shop and get that beast fixed up !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just had lunch and the clutch for my new homie 750 came in so off to the shop and get that beast fixed up !!


 
Good deal Ron.From what the Homie guys were saying.I thought you would have a lot trouble finding a clutch.


----------



## tbone75

Well Ron did the Dr. give you a bunch of crap on the duct tape?


----------



## dancan

I worked on an Echo today , what a pile of junk .
Like this one but red .

View attachment 201058


----------



## tbone75

I didn't think them jap cars ever broke down? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I didn't think them jap cars ever broke down? LOL


 
In Nova Scotia rust will kill any car faster than the parts wearing out , most cars older than 2000 have been crushed .
The junkyards laugh if I call looking for parts for my 91 F250 .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll been as busy as a bee lately down in Grayson KY Today. My computer crashed and i finally got it fixed. But on the bright side i found another love with my chainsaws. Playing the Banjo I bought a good Banjo and learning to play it :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll been as busy as a bee lately down in Grayson KY Today. My computer crashed and i finally got it fixed. But on the bright side i found another love with my chainsaws. Playing the Banjo I bought a good Banjo and learning to play it :msp_scared:


 
Sure happy to hear from you.A banjo???? LOL Better stick with saws! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> In Nova Scotia rust will kill any car faster than the parts wearing out , most cars older than 2000 have been crushed .
> The junkyards laugh if I call looking for parts for my 91 F250 .


 
I bet that salt air kills about anything?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Sure happy to hear from you.A banjo???? LOL Better stick with saws! LOL


 
LOL Im to far away from my saws, cant take them along with me in the truck as easy :bang: :frown:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> LOL Im to far away from my saws, cant take them along with me in the truck as easy :bang: :frown:


 
You could get a mini-mac in there


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You could get a mini-mac in there


 
...Orr a 125 McCulloch? HAHA 
the guy were shipping right now used to work at husqvarna him and I had a nice long talk lol


----------



## tbone75

I didn't do a dang thing again today.This stihl flu has kicked my butt good!Just have to face the fact I need to go see the Dr. just can't kick this crap.But my Dr. won't be in till Mon. so I hope I will be better by then and don't have to go LOL Its been a week now?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I didn't do a dang thing again today.This stihl flu has kicked my butt good!Just have to face the fact I need to go see the Dr. just can't kick this crap.But my Dr. won't be in till Mon. so I hope I will be better by then and don't have to go LOL Its been a week now?


 
I have never had the Stihl flu, guess I don`t have enough of them creamsicles yet.
I feel for you John, I was sick once.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have never had the Stihl flu, guess I don`t have enough of them creamsicles yet.
> I feel for you John, I was sick once.


 
You was sick once!!! WOW :hmm3grin2orange: I think this crap has to be mini-mac flu to bad to be stihl :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll been as busy as a bee lately down in Grayson KY Today. My computer crashed and i finally got it fixed. But on the bright side i found another love with my chainsaws. Playing the Banjo I bought a good Banjo and learning to play it :msp_scared:


 
Now you need to learn how to squeel like a pig !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good deal Ron.From what the Homie guys were saying.I thought you would have a lot trouble finding a clutch.


 
A fellow member came thru man !!
will be posting "out there " and in the homi forum


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Well Ron did the Dr. give you a bunch of crap on the duct tape?


 
Nope,all went pretty well.
i think they have orders from upstarirs to be super nice to patients..
still have to go back and have a "wick" put in.
my DR, said you gonna do it it or not ??
i said maybe,.
he said if you dont it will come back..
i said it may anyway so what ??
he said it sounds like you !!
so like some now or more of the same later,whats the diff ??
i dont care,my first retitement check came in today  !! WHO HOOO !
i'll spend a couple days there a week,i dont care..can even get a free ride there and back and the food is good and cheap and big screen tv's and comfortable couches  air conditioned and heated when needed and pretty nurses too !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I worked on an Echo today , what a pile of junk .
> Like this one but red .
> 
> View attachment 201058


 
Dan,,ya gotta get your color schemes down man..
thats NOT an echo,wrong color !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> In Nova Scotia rust will kill any car faster than the parts wearing out , most cars older than 2000 have been crushed .
> The junkyards laugh if I call looking for parts for my 91 F250 .


 
Anybody would laugh at somebody looking for FORD parts !! LOL !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope,all went pretty well.
> i think they have orders from upstarirs to be super nice to patients..
> still have to go back and have a "wick" put in.
> my DR, said you gonna do it it or not ??
> i said maybe,.
> he said if you dont it will come back..
> i said it may anyway so what ??
> he said it sounds like you !!
> so like some now or more of the same later,whats the diff ??
> i dont care,my first retitement check came in today  !! WHO HOOO !
> i'll spend a couple days there a week,i dont care..can even get a free ride there and back and the food is good and cheap and big screen tv's and comfortable couches  air conditioned and heated when needed and pretty nurses too !!


 
Your day sounds much better than they have been LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I didn't do a dang thing again today.This stihl flu has kicked my butt good!Just have to face the fact I need to go see the Dr. just can't kick this crap.But my Dr. won't be in till Mon. so I hope I will be better by then and don't have to go LOL Its been a week now?


 
HEY ! your the one that exposes yourself..
i warned you 
does this meen i shouldnt send you this 020avp that has driven me to the edge of sanity ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have never had the Stihl flu, guess I don`t have enough of them creamsicles yet.
> I feel for you John, I was sick once.


 
While i was at the VA today i got the flu shot.
my records show i got a tetnis shot last month so it's a go to work on stihl's again


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Your day sounds much better than they have been LOL


 
Maybe it's the meds kickin in


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HEY ! your the one that exposes yourself..
> i warned you
> does this meen i shouldnt send you this 020avp that has driven me to the edge of sanity ??


 
You got that thing running now LOL This has to be mini-mac flu!A stihl couldn't make a man feel this bad LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You got that thing running now LOL This has to be mini-mac flu!A stihl couldn't make a man feel this bad LOL


 
That damn stihl decided it dont like me,,so i may be lookingfor a coffin for it soon to be sending it to a new home !!
( still need one more knife  )


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Maybe it's the meds kickin in


 
I think your luck bottomed out! LOL Its got to go up now LOL


----------



## roncoinc

i Gotta go "out there" and make a general post and then maybe one in the homie thread..
wish me luck ,, hope i survive !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That damn stihl decided it dont like me,,so i may be lookingfor a coffin for it soon to be sending it to a new home !!
> ( still need one more knife  )


 
Kind of thought you may want a back up LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> i Gotta go "out there" and make a general post and then maybe one in the homie thread..
> wish me luck ,, hope i survive !!


 
Good luck out there


----------



## 8433jeff

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll been as busy as a bee lately down in Grayson KY Today. My computer crashed and i finally got it fixed. But on the bright side i found another love with my chainsaws. Playing the Banjo I bought a good Banjo and learning to play it :msp_scared:


 
Once upon a time a guy I know left his banjo on the trunk of his car near a music shop. Man was he mad when he came out of his apartment a couple days later and it was still there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

8433jeff said:


> Once upon a time a guy I know left his banjo on the trunk of his car near a music shop. Man was he mad when he came out of his apartment a couple days later and it was still there.


 
Lol,.....good one....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have not ever had a flu shot, what are they like? However I have shot a lot of things during my lifetime.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have not ever had a flu shot, what are they like? However I have shot a lot of things during my lifetime.


 
Never had one myself? I have shot a lot of things too LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have not ever had a flu shot, what are they like? However I have shot a lot of things during my lifetime.


 
They are kinda like a sketter bite,only dont hurt as much.
they help, protect you from other people that dont take precautions.
your own imune system can only keep you safe from so much,the rest is up to be cautious and carefull/


----------



## sefh3

Well for my 9-5 (in the medical field) I need to have the flu shot every year for the last 15 years. If I don't have the shot then I need to wear a mask all day long. One of those things. No saws today. I do have nice hot water though so that's a good thing.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> They are kinda like a sketter bite,only dont hurt as much.
> they help, protect you from other people that dont take precautions.
> your own imune system can only keep you safe from so much,the rest is up to be cautious and carefull/


 
Make sure you keep your arm moving or you'll not be able to move it tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Well for my 9-5 (in the medical field) I need to have the flu shot every year for the last 15 years. If I don't have the shot then I need to wear a mask all day long. One of those things. No saws today. I do have nice hot water though so that's a good thing.


 
Some people like cold showers.Not me!! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Well for my 9-5 (in the medical field) I need to have the flu shot every year for the last 15 years. If I don't have the shot then I need to wear a mask all day long. One of those things. No saws today. I do have nice hot water though so that's a good thing.


 
Guess I better stay away from your line of work.....LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess I better stay away from your line of work.....LOL


 
I would love to have a job outside. I enjoy the fact that everyday I spend working I have done my best with saving someone's life. I work for the U of M as an Inventory Control Supervisor. I make sure we have enough supplies and equipment so our patients who are on life support are able to take care of themselves at home. Been there for 15 years now so it's hard to leave it. I have been doing it too long.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess I better stay away from your line of work.....LOL


 
Yep there is sick people every where!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep there is sick people every where!!


 
My wife is a LPN and works in our local hospitals, she tells me about all the sick people under her care.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I would love to have a job outside. I enjoy the fact that everyday I spend working I have done my best with saving someone's life. I work for the U of M as an Inventory Control Supervisor. I make sure we have enough supplies and equipment so our patients who are on life support are able to take care of themselves at home. Been there for 15 years now so it's hard to leave it. I have been doing it too long.


 
As long as you enjoy what you do.


----------



## tbone75

Seen your post in the Homie thread.Nice big saws Ron !


----------



## sefh3

Hey Ron,
How big of a bar are you needing for those 750's you posted? I think I have a 28" here.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I would love to have a job outside. I enjoy the fact that everyday I spend working I have done my best with saving someone's life. I work for the U of M as an Inventory Control Supervisor. I make sure we have enough supplies and equipment so our patients who are on life support are able to take care of themselves at home. Been there for 15 years now so it's hard to leave it. I have been doing it too long.


 
Sounds like a good job.I like the outside best too.But all the jobs that pay well are inside around here LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/181877.htm

Check out Ron`s big saws.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Make sure you keep your arm moving or you'll not be able to move it tomorrow.


 
Oh shoot man,,them things never bother me..
i get stung by a bee or a wasp and all it does is make me feel better..
one of those little shots i forget about 2 min later 
tomorrow i'll have to check my records to see if i even had it done !
took a shower tonite and wondered what that bandaid was on my shoulder ?
i got three major wounds healing on me now,that little needle hole wont bother..


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Hey Ron,
> How big of a bar are you needing for those 750's you posted? I think I have a 28" here.


 
The one with the small bar is bigger than that !!
tnx anyway bud..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/181877.htm
> 
> Check out Ron`s big saws.


 
I see Jerry is going " outside " again !!
dangerouse out there dont you know ??
people like FISH and RandyMac and others !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh shoot man,,them things never bother me..
> i get stung by a bee or a wasp and all it does is make me feel better..
> one of those little shots i forget about 2 min later
> tomorrow i'll have to check my records to see if i even had it done !
> took a shower tonite and wondered what that bandaid was on my shoulder ?
> i got three major wounds healing on me now,that little needle hole wont bother..


 
3 wounds?What the hell you been doing to your self?????


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I see Jerry is going " outside " again !!
> dangerouse out there dont you know ??
> people like FISH and RandyMac and others !


 
I guess you don`t get out much, I post in many threads every night...LOL
I am no stranger to danger....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 3 wounds?What the hell you been doing to your self?????


 
Well,one last week a guy decided to help me move a chain i was sharpening on site with the dremel 
another a brken handle on a paint can got my finger real good, (doc laffed at the duct tape) 
third is the arm thingy..
time wounds all heals so no problem..
uh,,,maybe,,time heals ?? i heal pretty good for an old fart..
now at Jerry's age you have to be carefull,,falling down can be fatall !!


----------



## tbone75

Well guys I just can't take any more.Got to go lay down.You all keep this thread going so I got something to read tomorrow LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 3 wounds?What the hell you been doing to your self?????


 
Fatty tissue rupture, paint can bail catches finger and a flu shot hole.....Ron you need some R&R.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,one last week a guy decided to help me move a chain i was sharpening on site with the dremel
> another a brken handle on a paint can got my finger real good, (doc laffed at the duct tape)
> third is the arm thingy..
> time wounds all heals so no problem..
> uh,,,maybe,,time heals ?? i heal pretty good for an old fart..
> now at Jerry's age you have to be carefull,,falling down can be fatall !!


 
OK LOL Didn't know about the chain sharpening.You need to stop that chit!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well,one last week a guy decided to help me move a chain i was sharpening on site with the dremel
> another a brken handle on a paint can got my finger real good, (doc laffed at the duct tape)
> third is the arm thingy..
> time wounds all heals so no problem..
> uh,,,maybe,,time heals ?? i heal pretty good for an old fart..
> now at Jerry's age you have to be carefull,,falling down can be fatall !!


 
At my age breathing can be fatal....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well guys I just can't take any more.Got to go lay down.You all keep this thread going so I got something to read tomorrow LOL


 
Take it easy John, get some sleep,...we will be here when you wake up.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I guess you don`t get out much, I post in many threads every night...LOL
> I am no stranger to danger....LOL


 
No,,i guess i dont "get out " much..
found to much wasted space out there..
so while we sit here amongst our select group of comrads YOU go out gallavanting willy nilly with the less desirables lowering yourself to THIER level ??
probly in the what oil is best thread 
or the 346 vs wild thing thread..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fatty tissue rupture, paint can bail catches finger and a flu shot hole.....Ron you need some R&R.


 
You know what Jerry ??
i think i'm going to make a safe call and go to bed !! LOL !!!
take my blue pill like john so i dont roll over and fall out of bed and hurt myself !! loL !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> No,,i guess i dont "get out " much..
> found to much wasted space out there..
> so while we sit here amongst our select group of comrads YOU go out gallavanting willy nilly with the less desirables lowering yourself to THIER level ??
> probly in the what oil is best thread
> or the 346 vs wild thing thread..


 
LOL,...any and all threads that are true help needed ones, not the which saw should I buy threads.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You know what Jerry ??
> i think i'm going to make a safe call and go to bed !! LOL !!!
> take my blue pill like john so i dont roll over and fall out of bed and hurt myself !! loL !!!


 
I hear those blue pills are something else!!


----------



## dancan

Zzzzzz , is that the Slackers anthem ?


----------



## Cantdog

I think it is........all the slackers around here are singing it.......


----------



## little possum

Slacker here. You guys are relentless, dont you sleep in a bit on Saturdays?  Chilly here, and Im not looking forward to going outside yet...


----------



## tbone75

Dan never cuts anyone any slack LOL I did sleep in a little today.Didn't get up till 6 am :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> At my age breathing can be fatal....LOL


 
:msp_razz:


----------



## sefh3

It's a nasty chilly windy day here today. I think my Husky is cuddled up with my Stihls to keep warm. I need to get that thing out and start it. It's been dry of fluid and sat for about 2 years now. I need to install rear brakes on my car today. That should be a fun job.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got my days work all done, rest of the day is open to whatever comes along. Raining hard here so it will be inside for today.


----------



## roncoinc

I got up eary,,feling sick,went back to bed.
may have been the affect of the flu shot.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I think this site has about froze up, it takes over a minute to load a page. Waiting for Arborist Site to load is up on the page more than posting or reading time and that is when I don`t get the message that the server is too busy, try later. I will check in later today.


----------



## sefh3

I have been getting the server too busy all morning. I thought it was just my system being slow but I see it's effecting you too. Oh well. I'll be back later tonight to see how everyone's day went.


----------



## roncoinc

My friend Brian had a bad day yestday.
strap broke on a pull and the tree went and took out everything between two telephone poles !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> My friend Brian had a bad day yestday.
> strap broke on a pull and the tree went and took out everything between two telephone poles !!


 
I feel bad for Brian, seen it happen but not by me. Was it only telephone lines?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My friend Brian had a bad day yestday.
> strap broke on a pull and the tree went and took out everything between two telephone poles !!


 
That sure sucks for him!I hope they don't give him to much trouble over it.


----------



## tbone75

Site is working OK for me right now?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I feel bad for Brian, seen it happen but not by me. Was it only telephone lines?


 
Everything !! power,cable,phone.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Everything !! power,cable,phone.


 
That is just nasty, hope they don`t make him pay for the repairs. The utility companies around here have let off individuals that have felled trees across their lines but if you are a contractor or are getting paid to take down the tree then you are most likely facing a rather steep bill.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep All good here all morning.....spent the last two days working on and cleaning saws for Moss Man's GTG...getting quite a herd together. Will post some pics of the lineup this evening....All Red...or Red and Black....or Red and Silver...except for one Orange one but it has a Red intake and carb and dual port muffler from a 670..it is basically an Orange 670 Super fully ported and is a pretty darn scrappy saw...(I said scrappy not crappy...just to clarify for you Stihl Boys) I even got that old 601 up and running!! It has the slickest recoil I have ever worked on...real sweet!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> My friend Brian had a bad day yestday.
> strap broke on a pull and the tree went and took out everything between two telephone poles !!




OH Man that sucks!!! I'm sure Brian didn't need that!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep All good here all morning.....spent the last two days working on and cleaning saws for Moss Man's GTG...getting quite a herd together. Will post some pics of the lineup this evening....All Red...or Red and Black....or Red and Silver...except for one Orange one but it has a Red intake and carb and dual port muffler from a 670..it is basically an Orange 670 Super fully ported and is a pretty darn scrappy saw...(I said scrappy not crappy...just to clarify for you Stihl Boys) I even got that old 601 up and running!! It has the slickest recoil I have ever worked on...real sweet!!


 
Lets see that line up!I like some of them red saws too!  I am going to try and get something done today?Just can't take this laying around any more!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Lets see that line up!I like some of them red saws too!  I am going to try and get something done today?Just can't take this laying around any more!!!!!!!!!!


 
Well thats exactally what i intend to do,lay around all day..
i still dont feel well and i may not even get dressed 
the damp dreary day outside holds no invitation so inside i stay acting the sluggard.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well thats exactally what i intend to do,lay around all day..
> i still dont feel well and i may not even get dressed
> the damp dreary day outside holds no invitation so inside i stay acting the sluggard.


 
That is all I have done so far today. NOTHING ! Heading to the swap thread to look for a carb for this PIA Husky 350.My favorite saws don't like me no more LOL Started on the 028.Put the piston on bassackards!Nuff of that chit!I just aint up to doing anything right so I better just go sit down LOL Hope you feel better soon Ron.I have heard them flu shots can make you sick at times?I may break down and get one this year?Never have before but I know its a good idea.I have enough problems as it is LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That is all I have done so far today. NOTHING ! Heading to the swap thread to look for a carb for this PIA Husky 350.My favorite saws don't like me no more LOL Started on the 028.Put the piston on bassackards!Nuff of that chit!I just aint up to doing anything right so I better just go sit down LOL Hope you feel better soon Ron.I have heard them flu shots can make you sick at times?I may break down and get one this year?Never have before but I know its a good idea.I have enough problems as it is LOL


 
What carb the 350 take ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What carb the 350 take ?


 
Not sure what model it is?Its a zama with only one fuel line.The other 2 i have take 2 lines.This one doesen't have a primer on it like the others.It seems like it was a C3?i would have to look again.


----------



## tbone75

I will go pull it off AGAIN LOL And take a pic or 2 that should help.


----------



## tbone75

Carb pics. C3-EL18B That took for ever LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Carb pics. C3-EL18B That took for ever LOL


 
The only diff between that one and other C3 carbs is all the parts are interchangeable.
you can even pull the throttle butterfly and change shafts,swap sides on the choke linkage etc..

I forgot your problem but pay close attention to not only the impulse hose but the plastic nipple and bulkhead.
what was problem ??
yes i probly have one similiar but needing parts swapped over.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The only diff between that one and other C3 carbs is all the parts are interchangeable.
> you can even pull the throttle butterfly and change shafts,swap sides on the choke linkage etc..
> 
> I forgot your problem but pay close attention to not only the impulse hose but the plastic nipple and bulkhead.
> what was problem ??
> yes i probly have one similiar but needing parts swapped over.


 
Just acts like the L side is plugged.idles just fine but can't give it any gas or it just dies.I have tryed backing the L side out but nothing changes.I have checked and rechecked the impulse line and boot.Can't find any cracks or anything else bad?


----------



## tbone75

I have ran it through the USC many times.Everything in it is new.Even pulled the welch plugs and ran it through the USC a lot that way.It seems to have air blowing through the L side?A little hard to tell.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just acts like the L side is plugged.idles just fine but can't give it any gas or it just dies.I have tryed backing the L side out but nothing changes.I have checked and rechecked the impulse line and boot.Can't find any cracks or anything else bad?


 
Do you have the link to the carb stuff i uploaded ?
under zama is a tech guide,section on part operation and last a troubleshooting section.


----------



## tbone75

I would pull one of the other carbs I have but they all have 2 lines on them.Can't see any way to try one of them without using the primer with it?Thats just to big a pain LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Do you have the link to the carb stuff i uploaded ?
> under zama is a tech guide,section on part operation and last a troubleshooting section.


 
Yes I do have that! I will go check it out!


----------



## tbone75

Need to go put some wood in the stove.I have one of them blower things on it thats i piped upstairs.I hear it kicking on and off so I know its low. LOL Tells me when it needs a little LOL


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Do you have the link to the carb stuff i uploaded ?
> under zama is a tech guide,section on part operation and last a troubleshooting section.


 
Durn,i didnt upload that one,also didnt three others 
will do that now,will take a few min,will let you know and post a link when done.
relax,take a break.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Durn,i didnt upload that one,also didnt three others
> will do that now,will take a few min,will let you know and post a link when done.
> relax,take a break.


 
No reason to change what I have done the last 3-4 days LOL I had everything you uploaded on carbs.


----------



## roncoinc

oops


----------



## roncoinc

DivShare - Folder - CarbStuff


----------



## roncoinc

there,that works 
drill down to zama tech guide,or read them all.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> there,that works
> drill down to zama tech guide,or read them all.


 
Ok thanks Ron !


----------



## roncoinc

I finished the tilly stuff too,i think i'm done


----------



## tbone75

Got all the carb stuff now! First thing I seen I did wrong was blow air through it.i have did that to several of them always seem to work just fine?Time to do some reading!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got all the carb stuff now! First thing I seen I did wrong was blow air through it.i have did that to several of them always seem to work just fine?Time to do some reading!


 
Download and save everything man,may want it someday..
the more you read that stuff the better you will understand then have less carb problems 
still not feeling good,if i can get off the couch i may go down and see if i have a C3 carcass you can build around.
like i said,any will work,just swap parts as needed.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Download and save everything man,may want it someday..
> the more you read that stuff the better you will understand then have less carb problems
> still not feeling good,if i can get off the couch i may go down and see if i have a C3 carcass you can build around.
> like i said,any will work,just swap parts as needed.


 
Nope,not a C3 in the bunch


----------



## Fish

Only a Puutthhyy would run a "Tilly" carb, it just screams "show tunes!!!!!".......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope,not a C3 in the bunch


 
Thanks for looking Ron!I down loaded everything you had on carbs!Great stuff to have! I am stihl reading LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I didn`t have a very good day today,

































































I sold all my 028`s.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

The nerve of some people, he reminded me that he had been waiting 3 years for one from me.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The nerve of some people, he reminded me that he had been waiting 3 years for one from me.


 
I would still be out celebrating !!! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I would still be out celebrating !!! :biggrinbounce2:


 
Cellebrating, I think not,,..I have no 028`s , just a pocket full of cash....:msp_unsure:


----------



## roncoinc

Not feeling well today i been spending a lot of time reading ( book ) and surfing the net..
i actually found Jerry's very first post on AS 
so i continued to read a bunch of them until i got bored.
same Jerry then as now


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cellebrating, I think not,,..I have no 028`s , just a pocket full of cash....:msp_unsure:


 
Cash ?? thats a terrible thing !!! 
send some my way if it will make you feel better


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.......Hey Jerry Take a look at these pics if you will. These are of that 036 I've got to put a piston in. As you can see from the pics this spot of missing plating has more area in the window of the piston than on the skirt. The old piston shows no more or less wear in this area. It's a weird thing and I believe it came this way...it doesn't appear to getting larger as there is patina over the entire hole extending right to all edges. I don't think it's a problem as it's not rough and it location is pretty out of the way. What do you think?? This isn't just for Jerry but he and have talked about this earlier so others feel free to join in too...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Not feeling well today i been spending a lot of time reading ( book ) and surfing the net..
> i actually found Jerry's very first post on AS
> so i continued to read a bunch of them until i got bored.
> same Jerry then as now


 
Was it a question concerning my 1945 IEL AB ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Cash ?? thats a terrible thing !!!
> send some my way if it will make you feel better


 
You just have to send me that Pay Pal info you keep putting off....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was it a question concerning my 1945 IEL AB ?


 
Yes it was !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.......Hey Jerry Take a look at these pics if you will. These are of that 036 I've got to put a piston in. As you can see from the pics this spot of missing plating has more area in the window of the piston than on the skirt. The old piston shows no more or less wear in this area. It's a weird thing and I believe it came this way...it doesn't appear to getting larger as there is patina over the entire hole extending right to all edges. I don't think it's a problem as it's not rough and it location is pretty out of the way. What do you think?? This isn't just for Jerry but he and have talked about this earlier so others feel free to join in too...


 
That is a weird spot for certain but I would put a new piston and rings in it. The rings do not travel over it and the little bit of piston skirt seal that far down would never be noticable power wise. Where it is lower than the rest of the bore it will not hurt the piston skirt either so I would say its good to go.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You just have to send me that Pay Pal info you keep putting off....LOL


 
Got ONE more pledge to come in..


----------



## pioneerguy600

I still feel sad, I sold 3 of my nicest 028`s , now I will have to search high and low for more of them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got ONE more pledge to come in..


 
Sure,..sure...sure.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is a weird spot for certain but I would put a new piston and rings in it. The rings do not travel over it and the little bit of piston skirt seal that far down would never be noticable power wise. Where it is lower than the rest of the bore it will not hurt the piston skirt either so I would say its good to go.




Yeah that's the way I read it too...it's to bad that it's there... but it doesn't appear to be getting any larger...she'll be getting a new Meteor next week..Thanks...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah that's the way I read it too...it's to bad that it's there... but it doesn't appear to be getting any larger...she'll be getting a new Meteor next week..Thanks...


 
Going to port it a little?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I still feel sad, I sold 3 of my nicest 028`s , now I will have to search high and low for more of them.


 
Got one in the shop customer dont know if he wants to fix or not..
he and his brother have to confer.
they are from Boston and inherited land on a lake close to me.
been sitting YEARS in pretty good shape.
question for them is,pay $100 to have it going again and let it set from not using and then pay again or go to homers and spend $100 and have it sitting in a box ready to use if needed..
awfull heavy for a 28cc saw tho


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah that's the way I read it too...it's to bad that it's there... but it doesn't appear to be getting any larger...she'll be getting a new Meteor next week..Thanks...


 
Robin,i'm even surprised you asked ?? 
thats just normal stihl quality !!


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!! Here's another set of pics of a defunct carb kit...anyone want to guess how long this kit was installed or how much fuel it saw?????? Look closely....those one way fuel pump valves are curled up like an old womans conscience...LOL!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got one in the shop customer dont know if he wants to fix or not..
> he and his brother have to confer.
> they are from Boston and inherited land on a lake close to me.
> been sitting YEARS in pretty good shape.
> question for them is,pay $100 to have it going again and let it set from not using and then pay again or go to homers and spend $100 and have it sitting in a box ready to use if needed..
> awfull heavy for a 28cc saw tho


 
Really heavy for a 28 cc saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Here's another set of pics of a defunct carb kit...anyone want to guess how long this kit was installed or how much fuel it saw?????? Look closely....those one way fuel pump valves are curled up like an old womans conscience...LOL!


 
I can smell them from here....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Going to port it a little?




I don't think so....not sure the owner is clever enough to keep a ported saw tuned properly....he didn't do so well with a stocker... he's also the type that might well hurt himself with a faster saw!! I should have got a pic of the toasted piston..but we've all seen it before. But I would like to open her up a tad...man it had the emptiest stock muffler I've ever seen...just a can with a screen covering the hole in it.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can smell them from here....LOL



Actually no smell.......no varnish.....any more guesses???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Actually no smell.......no varnish.....any more guesses???


 
Does your gas have ethanol?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I don't think so....not sure the owner is clever enough to keep a ported saw tuned properly....he didn't do so well with a stocker... he's also the type that might well hurt himself with a faster saw!! I should have got a pic of the toasted piston..but we've all seen it before. But I would like to open her up a tad...man it had the emptiest stock muffler I've ever seen...just a can with a screen covering the hole in it.


 
I have seen the best power gains from modding 036`s.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Does your gas have ethanol?


 


Yep E-10...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep E-10...


 
That stuff absorbs water real quick.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That stuff absorbs water real quick.



Yes it certainly can...how long did this take to happen do you suppose??


----------



## Mastermind

What are ya'll doing in here???? 

Porting 036s???? Oh yeah, I'm on it.


----------



## roncoinc

Mastermind said:


> What are ya'll doing in here????
> 
> Porting 036s???? Oh yeah, I'm on it.


 
Well theres a stranger !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yes it certainly can...how long did this take to happen do you suppose??


 
Likely a little over 90 days, that E10 is good for about 30 days if kept out of the sun, after 60 days it starts getting too much water in it to run.


----------



## Cantdog

Mastermind said:


> What are ya'll doing in here????
> 
> Porting 036s???? Oh yeah, I'm on it.



Naw... Randy go back to post #19952 and take a look at those pics..havr you ever encountered that situation??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> What are ya'll doing in here????
> 
> Porting 036s???? Oh yeah, I'm on it.


 
What up Randy,..hows Mastermind and his porting doing?


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> Well theres a stranger !!


 
I just got home from the GTG/build off. We had a great time. Good grub, good friends, and fast saws. What else could a feller want????


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> What up Randy,..hows Mastermind and his porting doing?


 
I'm pretty stoked today Jerry. I got first place in the 460 build off, feels pretty good to win something for a change.


----------



## tbone75

Congrats Randy!! Way to go!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Likely a little over 90 days, that E10 is good for about 30 days if kept out of the sun, after 60 days it starts getting too much water in it to run.



Yep but the funny thing is there was no water or seperation in the tank. It was perhaps half ful of fuel...only in the carb. When I disassembled the carb and saw the damage I poured the fuel into a large one gallon institutional type glass jar to have a look see. Other than a little flat smelling to looked and seemed fine. The rust on the diaphram came from the screw that holds the metering lever pivot pin.


----------



## Mastermind

Cantdog said:


> Naw... Randy go back to post #19952 and take a look at those pics..havr you ever encountered that situation??


 
No Robin, I can't say I've seen that before. I agree with what you mentioned about the plating being gone for some time. I would run that jug and not lose a seconds sleep over it.


----------



## Cantdog

Exxcellent!! Congrats!! Randy you were up against some pretty stiff competition!!!


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Congrats Randy!! Way to go!!


 
Thanks John. I really didn't expect to win.


----------



## Cantdog

Mastermind said:


> No Robin, I can't say I've seen that before. I agree with what you mentioned about the plating being gone for some time. I would run that jug and not lose a seconds sleep over it.


 
Yeah that's just what's going to happen just wanted you to have a look...


----------



## tbone75

Just about got 028 # 2 put together.I used the best parts of everything I have.Ran that PIA Husky carb through the USC some more.It has flow through the l side?So going to try it again tomorrow?


----------



## tbone75

Jerry I have 2 good 028 crank cases if you need them?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Likely a little over 90 days, that E10 is good for about 30 days if kept out of the sun, after 60 days it starts getting too much water in it to run.



Well this is my own saw. I built it in Aug of 09..it's a 630 Super II Jonsered. It was a junk saw missing a bunch of parts but had a good cyl so I ported the cyl, new piston and opened the windows ported it to around 60% set the squish to 0.20" kitted the carb, opened the mufffler up etc. It ran great spooling up to 14,400 and 4 stroking well. Nice....I cut that yrs firewood about 15 cord and used it through the winter..took it to 371 Groundie's GTG ran strong no problems. It sat in my shop from May until Oct when I lent it to a very close friend who works with me and has for yrs. He's a Stihl guy..his best saw is an 034 Super so I said he should try a lightly modded saw and see what he thought. I filed it and fueled it from my own can. He brought it back saying he had never used a harder starting saw in his life...said it ran good once he got it running. I laughed thinking he was just having trouble because he wasn't used to it....so I tried to start it and did but it ran like chit so I figured it had lost a seal as I didn't replace them when I built it and had always ment to throw in set when I had time. So it sat in the shop from last fall until yesterday when I decided go through it and see what the problem was. When you have a fair number of saws having one go down is not much of a problem. This kit was the main problem...I pressure/vac tested the saw..no leaks. So I cleaned and kitted the carb again and put in a new set of fuel lines..carb is a recirculating type so two lines. She fired up on the second pull and just as good as before.....I made three Swedish candles in 20" by 3' dry white spruce with the 20" bar buried and she never missed a lick. Still odd though I have other saws that have sat here for the same amount of time and will start right up with fresh fuel. So I'm gonna say about 90 days of sitting ruined these carb parts..the fuel pump was hard and curled up and the diaphram was way to stiff not to mention the rust!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well this is my own saw. I built it in Aug of 09..it's a 630 Super II Jonsered. It was a junk saw missing a bunch of parts but had a good cyl so I ported the cyl, new piston and opened the windows ported it to around 60% set the squish to 0.20" kitted the carb, opened the mufffler up etc. It ran great spooling up to 14,400 and 4 stroking well. Nice....I cut that yrs firewood about 15 cord and used it through the winter..took it to 371 Groundie's GTG ran strong no problems. It sat in my shop from May until Oct when I lent it to a very close friend who works with me and has for yrs. He's a Stihl guy..his best saw is an 034 Super so I said he should try a lightly modded saw and see what he thought. I filed it and fueled it from my own can. He brought it back saying he had never used a harder starting saw in his life...said it ran good once he got it running. I laughed thinking he was just having trouble because he wasn't used to it....so I tried to start it and did but it ran like chit so I figured it had lost a seal as I didn't replace them when I built it and had always ment to throw in set when I had time. So it sat in the shop from last fall until yesterday when I decided go through it and see what the problem was. When you have a fair number of saws having one go down is not much of a problem. This kit was the main problem...I pressure/vac tested the saw..no leaks. So I cleaned and kitted the carb again and put in a new set of fuel lines..carb is a recirculating type so two lines. She fired up on the second pull and just as good as before.....I made three Swedish candles in 20" by 3' dry white spruce with the 20" bar buried and she never missed a lick. Still odd though I have other saws that have sat here for the same amount of time and will start right up with fresh fuel. So I'm gonna say about 90 days of sitting ruined these carb parts..the fuel pump was hard and curled up and the diaphram was way to stiff not to mention the rust!!


 
I have seen this damage with my own eyes and have discussed it at length with many AS members far to the South of you that run Ethanol laced fuels, some with 15-20% and its causing a great amount of damage in two strokes if it sits over 60 days.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> I'm pretty stoked today Jerry. I got first place in the 460 build off, feels pretty good to win something for a change.


 
That`s just super Randy, very happy for you. Your porting has come a long way in a short time.Congrats!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry I have 2 good 028 crank cases if you need them?


 
I take in all parts and orphaned 028`s, let me know what I owe you for the parts and shipping.


----------



## Cantdog

Got a couple pics of the herd that's forming up to go to Moss Mans GTG in a couple weeks. I had more pics but when I got them up on the screen so I could see them, they were to blurry so just a couple.. deleted the bad ones...I'll get a few more when I get a chance. But you'll get the idea...

I know....I know...... there is one Husky in the herd but it is made of more than a couple Jonsered parts!!!!

LOL!! and the 630 next to it is actually is sporting a Husky chain brake!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I take in all parts and orphaned 028`s, let me know what I owe you for the parts and shipping.


 
Now you just talking chit LOL Soon as I get this one done I will box up everything that is left and send it your way!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Got a couple pics of the herd that's forming up to go to Moss Mans GTG in a couple weeks. I had more pics but when I got them up on the screen so I could see them, they were to blurry so just a couple.. deleted the bad ones...I'll get a few more when I get a chance. But you'll get the idea...
> 
> I know....I know...... there is one Husky in the herd but it is made of more than a couple Jonsered parts!!!!
> 
> LOL!! and the 630 next to it is actually is sporting a Husky chain brake!!!!


 
Looks good Robin!That Husky will be just fine! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Looks good Robin!That Husky will be just fine! LOL



Oh Yeah...LOL!! He can take care of himself!!......


----------



## pioneerguy600

One of the guys that bought an 028 off me today cut pulp for 12 years, all he used were Jonsereds, said they were the smoothest saws he ever run.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry I will get a couple pics of this 2nd. 028. Look around and see if you have something to trade me for it?Just a regular Wb LOL Sorry but the 028S I got to keep LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> One of the guys that bought an 028 off me today cut pulp for 12 years, all he used were Jonsereds, said they were the smoothest saws he ever run.



Well they are.....I had never used an older one without AV until yesterday when I worked that old 601 back to life. I kinda expected it to be more or less like a Super XL... about the same size motor. I was quite taken back it really was smooth not objectionable in the least. Very cool saw... from the push button kill switch (that never remains off) to the chain adjustment in the clutch cover to the fact it uses studs and nuts to hold the cyl on....but the very coolest part is the recoil...When I got this one the spring was broken...so yesterday I got the end out so I could put some heat on it and bent on a new end. See pics. The recoil is in two pieces ...the inner piece that holds the pulley, rope and air intake screen...and the outer piece that holds only the spring. You just locate the spring end on the pulley pin, slide the two pieces together...then just rotate the outer piece in place and wind up the spring tension on the rope then install the two allen bolts...done. I was very impressed with the simplicity and ease of repair.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry I will get a couple pics of this 2nd. 028. Look around and see if you have something to trade me for it?Just a regular Wb LOL Sorry but the 028S I got to keep LOL


 
Sounds good to me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well they are.....I had never used an older one without AV until yesterday when I worked that old 601 back to life. I kinda expected it to be more or less like a Super XL... about the same size motor. I was quite taken back it really was smooth not objectionable in the least. Very cool saw... from the push button kill switch (that never remains off) to the chain adjustment in the clutch cover to the fact it uses studs and nuts to hold the cyl on....but the very coolest part is the recoil...When I got this one the spring was broken...so yesterday I got the end out so I could put some heat on it and bent on a new end. See pics. The recoil is in two pieces ...the inner piece that holds the pulley, rope and air intake screen...and the outer piece that holds only the spring. You just locate the spring end on the pulley pin, slide the two pieces together...then just rotate the outer piece in place and wind up the spring tension on the rope then install the two allen bolts...done. I was very impressed with the simplicity and ease of repair.


 
He mentioned a 62 that had AV, they were not big saws as the pulp cutters used small cc saws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sounds good to me.


 
I have another clutch cover coming for it.Said he would send it out Mon. The only one I have is cracked.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> He mentioned a 62 that had AV, they were not big saws as the pulp cutters used small cc saws.



The 62 and 621 are all but completely identical with AV.

The 60 and 601 were the same as well non AV.

All four models were the same bore and stroke and HP

The 621 is condsidered by most to be best all around saw Jonsereds ever made....nearly impossible to wear out..lot of torque...56cc but pull a 20" B&C all day long no problem and quiet and smooth to boot. A tad heavy but lighter than the compitition of the day..and much more pleasent to be around if you get my drift...


----------



## roncoinc

Thats it,my day's done..
never even got dressed today,will make it easy to climb back on the matress 
hope i fell better tomorrow and get back to normal..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The 62 and 621 are all but completely identical with AV.
> 
> The 60 and 601 were the same as well non AV.
> 
> All four models were the same bore and stroke and HP
> 
> The 621 is condsidered by most to be best all around saw Jonsereds ever made....nearly impossible to wear out..lot of torque...56cc but pull a 20" B&C all day long no problem and quiet and smooth to boot. A tad heavy but lighter than the compitition of the day..and much more pleasent to be around if you get my drift...


 
Yep,...said he had 5 of them in 15 years that he cut pulp, thought they were the best saws in the woods during that time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats it,my day's done..
> never even got dressed today,will make it easy to climb back on the matress
> hope i fell better tomorrow and get back to normal..


 
I felt that flu shot was not going to be good for you, hope the effects wear off quickly.


----------



## tbone75

Pics of the 028 stuff.The covers are not that good?Just Ok IMO


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats it,my day's done..
> never even got dressed today,will make it easy to climb back on the matress
> hope i fell better tomorrow and get back to normal..


 
Had to be that shot Ron.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry don't be afraid to tell me you don't want that saw LOL Or if you want more pics ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Pics of the 028 stuff.The covers are not that good?Just Ok IMO


 
Good looking bunch of 028 stuff, may be able to come up with a trade.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good looking bunch of 028 stuff, may be able to come up with a trade.


 
None of the mufflers are very good. Should I finish putting that one together?Or would you rather do it your self?Plus I have a new fuel line on the way for it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> None of the mufflers are very good. Should I finish putting that one together?Or would you rather do it your self?Plus I have a new fuel line on the way for it.


 
Don`t bother putting it together, I like assembling them myself and checking/cleaning them as I go.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t bother putting it together, I like assembling them myself and checking/cleaning them as I go.


 
Just what I thought you would say LOL I will get it boxed up and send it out soon as the cover and fuel line get here.


----------



## tbone75

What do you have in mind for trading?You know I am not to picky LOL A project would work too?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What do you have in mind for trading?You know I am not to picky LOL A project would work too?


 
I will look in the SD pile.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will look in the SD pile.


 
What is the SD pile? LOL saws dead? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What is the SD pile? LOL saws dead? LOL


 
Sachs Dolmar


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sachs Dolmar


 
Dang Jerry I don't expect anything that good. LOL


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Dang Jerry I don't expect anything that good. LOL


 
Hush up John. You need a good Dolly.


----------



## tbone75

That sounds a little to lopsided in my favor?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Think I might have a spare 115 or116


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Think I might have a spare 115 or116


 
Yep very lopsided in my favor! Them are sweet saws!Now if it needs some work it would be a little more fair?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep very lopsided in my favor! Them are sweet saws!Now if it needs some work it would be a little more fair?


 
I will see what is in the pile, have not looked in years. I know there is a mostly there 115 and a 116 that I have not tried to start.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will see what is in the pile, have not looked in years. I know there is a mostly there 115 and a 116 that I have not tried to start.


 
Sounds very good to me!! It don't have to run!


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Hush up John. You need a good Dolly.


 
I would love to have one!But I want to be fair about it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Well guys you have a great one!I got to tuck the OL in LOL Its her birthday LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, nite all.


----------



## dancan

What a bunch , I had to rescue the thread from Page 2 !

Slackers !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> What a bunch , I had to rescue the thread from Page 2 !
> 
> Slackers !



Thanks Dan...It being a crappy (weatherwize) Sunday I slept in a little......I hate page 2.....


----------



## roncoinc

At least i feel much better this morning than yestday.


----------



## Cantdog

Good Ron Glad to hear that. How's Brian going with the utility company???? Did they find him liable???


----------



## roncoinc

John,this is what a SD 116 looks like


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,this is what a SD 116 looks like


 
I like that!! Still think Jerry is getting the worst of it LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just the right size for me!Plus its better than a Stihl IMO LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron that saw looks like a new one?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I like that!! Still think Jerry is getting the worst of it LOL


 
I think he takes into consideration more than just the physical swapping of parts.
he has his own reasons for doing what he does.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just the right size for me!Plus its better than a Stihl IMO LOL


 
Model Profile: 116


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron that saw looks like a new one?


 
I painted the clutch cover and lots of cleaning,saw was in good shape anyway.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey mill !! Speak up !!


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning gents. Hunting season has started. Limited out yesterday morning on pheasant, no hunting today though:frown:. Ron have you had anything come in from Mary yet?


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John,do anything with the little poulan yet ??
they will surprise you !
out cut that 017 and smaller and lighter


----------



## sachsmo

What brand/color did you use? Them clutch covers always look crappy. I got a 116si that should be the poster boy for _not_ using used motor oil in the chain oiler!

It has perma-stain on all the plastic.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think he takes into consideration more than just the physical swapping of parts.
> he has his own reasons for doing what he does.


 
Your right about that Ron.He is just one hell of a great guy all the way around!Same as you Ron LOL Even if you try to say your not LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning gents. Hunting season has started. Limited out yesterday morning on pheasant, no hunting today though:frown:. Ron have you had anything come in from Mary yet?


 
There you are you stihl loving slacker !!

oh,that,yeh,i think so...maybe not ?? ask her,or i will check later when i do that stuff.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John,do anything with the little poulan yet ??
> they will surprise you !
> out cut that 017 and smaller and lighter


 
That is next on my list.I have wanted one of them!Everyone says they have a lot power for there size.


----------



## roncoinc

sachsmo said:


> What brand/color did you use? Them clutch covers always look crappy. I got a 116si that should be the poster boy for _not_ using used motor oil in the chain oiler!
> 
> It has perma-stain on all the plastic.


 
Durned if i remember the paint,around here someplace but some of the dolly's came diff colors .
I just kept a part with me and everyplace that sold paint i took it in.
may have even been some engine paint ?
i think i posted a thread on that saw and may have mentioned the paint..
good luck finding THAT thread !! LOL !


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning gents. Hunting season has started. Limited out yesterday morning on pheasant, no hunting today though:frown:. Ron have you had anything come in from Mary yet?


 
Good job Jim!Them birds are good eating!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> There you are you stihl loving slacker !!
> 
> oh,that,yeh,i think so...maybe not ?? ask her,or i will check later when i do that stuff.


 
I'm a slacker. Been to bed very early the last couple of nights, pheasant opened yesterday and we did our part to keep the population down. I had to make sure I did something with Mary last night to keep in good graces after hunting all day yesterday. She did like the pheasant for supper. If that's not there Ron, I will remind her. She might be waiting for payment from a couple of parts sales, who knows.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I'm a slacker. Been to bed very early the last couple of nights, pheasant opened yesterday and we did our part to keep the population down. I had to make sure I did something with Mary last night to keep in good graces after hunting all day yesterday. She did like the pheasant for supper. If that's not there Ron, I will remind her. She might be waiting for payment from a couple of parts sales, who knows.


 
I aint worried about it


----------



## roncoinc

More on the orange side than other dollies.


----------



## jimdad07

That 116 is beautiful. Those saws are great. I have a 116si to restore, it's a total basket case.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> More on the orange side than other dollies.


 
Darn good looking saws!Plus i have never heard much anything bad about them?Well.....Jims LOL But I think it will be just fine now.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Mornin' gents!

Ron, glad to hear you are feeling better. I'm sure it was the flu shot. The weather isn't exactly motivating this weekend. Let us know how Brian makes out with the wires off the poles incident. I'm hoping it doesn't cost him big.

I need to quit slackin' in here and go fix something.


----------



## sachsmo

I looked at the local Rural King and thought the Allis Chalmers would be a good match?
Seems to have a bit more red, that 111 looks more "Husky orange" than "Dolmar orange".
Sure looks like a good match on that clutch cover.


----------



## tbone75

Think I will get the 028 stuff all boxed up today.Then tear into that Poulan XXV!Feeling a little better today so far?I got some brush to get cut up for fire starting.That would be a good saw to do that with!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Darn good looking saws!Plus i have never heard much anything bad about them?Well.....Jims LOL But I think it will be just fine now.


 
That one is about the only one I have heard of myself with any major melt downs out of the box. That saw must have been put together on a Monday morning after Oktoberfest. Nice and cold out today, drizzle, good day to be stuck in the house with the kids while Mary is at work.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That one is about the only one I have heard of myself with any major melt downs out of the box. That saw must have been put together on a Monday morning after Oktoberfest. Nice and cold out today, drizzle, good day to be stuck in the house with the kids while Mary is at work.


 
Cool out here this morning tonly 38 right now.I got the fire going this morning so the shop is warm and ready to work on saws LOL


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Cool out here this morning tonly 38 right now.I got the fire going this morning so the shop is warm and ready to work on saws LOL


 
I got parts for that poulan if you find you need something.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got parts for that poulan if you find you need something.


 
Great Ron thanks!I should know some time today. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I am going to try this Husky carb again today?I have flow through everything so it should work?Time to get up and move just can't sit long I get to stiff!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I am going to try this Husky carb again today?I have flow through everything so it should work?Time to get up and move just can't sit long I get to stiff!


 
Good luck with it John, let us know how you make out.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I am going to try this Husky carb again today?I have flow through everything so it should work?Time to get up and move just can't sit long I get to stiff!


 
As you found there is THREE little holes in that carb throat.
you should have found where they come into play as the throttle opens,that is why they have to be open.


----------



## Mastermind

Morning fellers. I've got to work on my house today. Tile on the screened porch caused the whole floor to hold moisture. Rotted out the sub-floor and even got to a couple of joist. I've got the place torn all to hell. I'm glad that build off is over, now I can concentrate on finishing that project before winter sets in. 39 here this morning so I ain't got too long left.


----------



## jimdad07

Mastermind said:


> Morning fellers. I've got to work on my house today. Tile on the screened porch caused the whole floor to hold moisture. Rotted out the sub-floor and even got to a couple of joist. I've got the place torn all to hell. I'm glad that build off is over, now I can concentrate on finishing that project before winter sets in. 39 here this morning so I ain't got too long left.


 
It's that time of year for sure. Lots of fun ripping stuff out and having to replace it, about as much fun as a stick in the eye or a sore.....nevermind.


----------



## jimdad07

Can't let thread get to second page :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

Tore into the xxv.Found a couple small problems.I think it will be ok once I clean it up.The starter should be ok too.The scratches aren't deep at all so I think it should run with a polish job.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Tore into the xxv.Found a couple small problems.I think it will be ok once I clean it up.The starter should be ok too.The scratches aren't deep at all so I think it should run with a polish job.


 
Good luck. You ever get your C9 running?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Tore into the xxv.Found a couple small problems.I think it will be ok once I clean it up.The starter should be ok too.The scratches aren't deep at all so I think it should run with a polish job.


 
Rings free ?
acid on the cyl ?
polish the piston is ok.
what about starter ?


----------



## tbone75

I got the Jerry box ready.But now I need a bigger box!More parts on the way LOL Another crank case and handle & another dented muffler.At least I feel a little better about the trade LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Good luck. You ever get your C9 running?


 
He cant lift it onto the bench !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Rings free ?
> acid on the cyl ?
> polish the piston is ok.
> what about starter ?


 
Rings are free.Cylinder should clean up its not bad.The starter has a piece broke out.But I don't think it should hurt anything.You can see it in the pic.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good luck. You ever get your C9 running?


 
Haven't started on it yet.Sometime this winter for that one LOL And yes Ron I can pick it up :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

One thing i didn't do before i tore it down was check for spark :bang: just now hit me :bang:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> One thing i didn't do before i tore it down was check for spark :bang: just now hit me :bang:


 
I wonder if that one has points ??
cleam em ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I wonder if that one has points ??
> cleam em ?


 
Yep has points.I will clean them up!


----------



## tbone75

The manual oiler works good I found out LOL


----------



## tbone75

Fuel line looks good in it.Must have been replaced not to many years ago?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Fuel line looks good in it.Must have been replaced not to many years ago?


 
Put a good chain on that and you will be surprised how much you use it !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Put a good chain on that and you will be surprised how much you use it !


 
Glad you said that LOL The clutch and sprocket are shot.I don't think I have any that will fit?I have some off a 2.3 but it looks way different.


----------



## tbone75

I should be able to get new ones for it?There have be other models that will fit?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Glad you said that LOL The clutch and sprocket are shot.I don't think I have any that will fit?I have some off a 2.3 but it looks way different.


 
The clutch itself is bad ?? broken ?
or just sprocket worn out ?
get it to run good and i will see what i got for parts


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Glad you said that LOL The clutch and sprocket are shot.I don't think I have any that will fit?I have some off a 2.3 but it looks way different.


 
Picture ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The clutch itself is bad ?? broken ?
> or just sprocket worn out ?
> get it to run good and i will see what i got for parts


 
Is the sprocket suppose to have a bearing?It don't LOL But it looks like it could just have a brass bushing in it?Its ok if its made that way?The clutch is in pieces LOL Just the spring missing or or what?Just not sure on that?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> picture ??


 
brb


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Is the sprocket suppose to have a bearing?It don't LOL But it looks like it could just have a brass bushing in it?Its ok if its made that way?The clutch is in pieces LOL Just the spring missing or or what?Just not sure on that?


 
no bearing,bushing.


----------



## tbone75

Clutch & sprocket


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> no bearing,bushing.


 
Its very very loose on the shaft?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Clutch & sprocket


 
Wonder what happened to that !!
exactally what model is that one ?
will look and see what i got after you get it running


----------



## tbone75

I have a few clutches off poulans.I will have to see if I have one like it?The sprocket I know I don't have.But I am sure I can get one of them.I will try to get it all cleaned up and back together today.I bet it will run!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> wonder what happened to that !!
> Exactally what model is that one ?
> Will look and see what i got after you get it running


 
xxvcva


----------



## tbone75

Had my lunch and rested the back took a blue pill LOL Now back to work!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> xxvcva


 
Look and make sure that is a CVA,could have diff starter on it.


----------



## tbone75

Cylinder looks Ok.Piston not so sure?Looks like it was chrome?Couple more pics. has a spot brunt in the top edge.You guys need to help me on this one LOL Not sure if I should try it or not?Plus I broke a ring!First one I ever broke!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Look and make sure that is a CVA,could have diff starter on it.


 
It says S25CVA on the cover.All I can find on it?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Cylinder looks Ok.Piston not so sure?Looks like it was chrome?Couple more pics. has a spot brunt in the top edge.You guys need to help me on this one LOL Not sure if I should try it or not?Plus I broke a ring!First one I ever broke!


 
Piston no good.
the bottom of the handlebar will have an AV mount if it is a CVA.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Piston no good.
> the bottom of the handlebar will have an AV mount if it is a CVA.


 
No AV mount


----------



## tbone75

Don't need AV on a saw like that.Won't be used hours on end LOL


----------



## Cantdog

OK After the talk yesterday about the missing plating on that 036 cyl I put the acid to it today and finally got the transfer off but it has two or three vertical scratches that will not polish out an are very narrow but still will hang a fingernail above the ex port. I call it done.......OEM Stihl P&C kit $320.00.....Meteor P&C kit $150.00. Chinee....$89.00 Not a chance!!! Anyone have a good used 036 cyl????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK After the talk yesterday about the missing plating on that 036 cyl I put the acid to it today and finally got the transfer off but it has two or three vertical scratches that will not polish out an are very narrow but still will hang a fingernail above the ex port. I call it done.......OEM Stihl P&C kit $320.00.....Meteor P&C kit $150.00. Chinee....$89.00 Not a chance!!! Anyone have a good used 036 cyl????


 
Try the swap thread.Best place to find stuff I know of.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Try the swap thread.Best place to find stuff I know of.




Yes it is John...... but where this not my saw I not going to look all over for used stuff.....more than likely I'll go with the Meteor from Baileys...I'd feel more comfortable putting in new unless I could find a used one from a known source....I've used quite a few Meteor piston sets with 100% results so far and every one was modded to boot!! 

Besides they can't be any worse than the stock one was.........I don't think!!! LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is John...... but where this not my saw I not going to look all over for used stuff.....more than likely I'll go with the Meteor from Baileys...I'd feel more comfortable putting in new unless I could find a used one from a known source....I've used quite a few Meteor piston sets with 100% results so far and every one was modded to boot!!
> 
> Besides they can't be any worse than the stock one was.........I don't think!!! LOL!!


 
Sure wish I could help ya.I just don't have nothing like that LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have heard the golf pistons and stuff are ok?I have a golf P&C on my husky and its running very good.I use it and my BIL uses it still running great.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL Just went back to The Baileys website......"out of stock"......on the Meteor.....stihl have the NWP kit for $120.00......guess I'll call and see when Baileys expects a shipment...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL Just went back to The Baileys website......"out of stock"......on the Meteor.....stihl have the NWP kit for $120.00......guess I'll call and see when Baileys expects a shipment...


 
Good luck is all I can do LOL


----------



## Mastermind

Cantdog said:


> OK After the talk yesterday about the missing plating on that 036 cyl I put the acid to it today and finally got the transfer off but it has two or three vertical scratches that will not polish out an are very narrow but still will hang a fingernail above the ex port. I call it done.......OEM Stihl P&C kit $320.00.....Meteor P&C kit $150.00. Chinee....$89.00 Not a chance!!! Anyone have a good used 036 cyl????


 
Robin I have an 034 top end. No 036s though. I just built a 044 hybrid with a Meteor top end. It wasn't what I would call useable without some prep work. The combustion chamber was hanging down into the squish band a few thou. and had to be surfaced. The bevels were huge too. Not much better than the NWP.


----------



## Cantdog

Mastermin said:


> Robin I have an 034 top end. No 036s though. I just built a 044 hybrid with a Meteor top end. It wasn't what I would call useable without some prep work. The combustion chamber was hanging down into the squish band a few thou. and had to be surfaced. The bevels were huge too. Not much better than the NWP.




Thanks Randy....Really?? I would have assumed Meteor would have been better.....I may have found an OEM P&C kit for $200.00 or so....gotta talk to the guy and see how long he wants to wait and how much he wants to spend...gotta go check Tecomec too... see what they have. Dandrikop has P&C kit but does not say where they are from or brand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can solve all your troubles with that 036 Robin, just put er in a box and send it my way, I will send you some green your way....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can solve all your troubles with that 036 Robin, just put er in a box and send it my way, I will send you some green your way....LOL




Well Jerry..... you know I would...but this is not my saw......so I must continue onward to whatever end.......it's up to the client what happens....
LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well Jerry..... you know I would...but this is not my saw......so I must continue onward to whatever end.......it's up to the client what happens....
> LOL!!!


 
Oh most definitely, just if the client does not want to go through with the repairs.


----------



## tbone75

I am getting a 015 in pieces along with the 028 stuff.Is it about the same as the 020?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I am getting a 015 in pieces along with the 028 stuff.Is it about the same as the 020?




I think...it would be the same as 020 and a half!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh most definitely, just if the client does not want to go through with the repairs.



Well noted......if it becomes an orhpan.....I will say "Go north OH 36"!!!


----------



## tbone75

I think Jerry is trying to restock LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think Jerry is trying to restock LOL


 
Yep, only got 3 of the 036 PRO`s left in running condition.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well noted......if it becomes an orhpan.....I will say "Go north OH 36"!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am getting a 015 in pieces along with the 028 stuff.Is it about the same as the 020?


 
The 015 is an older design Stihl that is not much like the 020, they are not real bad saws just a cheaper version than most Stihls of that time, homeowner orientated.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't need AV on a saw like that.Won't be used hours on end LOL


 
That dont matter to when it comes down to what saw it is..
covers intercghange.
might make a diff when it comes to clutch.
if it is really a 25DA i have a starter cover for it.
not a chance to look for a clutch yet.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That dont matter to when it comes down to what saw it is..
> covers intercghange.
> might make a diff when it comes to clutch.
> if it is really a 25DA i have a starter cover for it.
> not a chance to look for a clutch yet.


 
Found one on fleabay for parts.Good P&C plus a crank case if it don't go to high?


----------



## roncoinc

SNF !!!!!!!

one oclock games went as i wanted..
Patriots won the 4 oclock game.
now if those hated Jests lose the SNF game all will be a good day


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 015 is an older design Stihl that is not much like the 020, they are not real bad saws just a cheaper version than most Stihls of that time, homeowner orientated.


 
Its a almost freebie so I will take it LOL


----------



## RandyMac

The first storm of the season.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Found one on fleabay for parts.Good P&C plus a crank case if it don't go to high?


 
Found what ?? you dont even know what saw you have !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> SNF !!!!!!!
> 
> one oclock games went as i wanted..
> Patriots won the 4 oclock game.
> now if those hated Jests lose the SNF game all will be a good day


 
Wife is not happy.Her Steelers lost LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> The first storm of the season.


 
Looks like you will be on the outer edge of it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Found what ?? you dont even know what saw you have !!


 
Looks the same LOL I didn't bid on it!!!!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> The first storm of the season.


 
Hope it don't get you!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks the same LOL I didn't bid on it!!!!


 
Get it to run yet ??
then i will dig for parts.
SQUEELERS LOL !!! Baby ben spend to much time in bar bathrooms with unwilling wimmin !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Found what ?? you dont even know what saw you have !!


 
I thought these little things were all about the same?The one on fleabay sure looks like it?


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like you will be on the outer edge of it.


 
The fat part of the tail is going right over us, a couple inches of rain maybe. The next one is due in Tuesday night, another wet one, 3-4 inches expected.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Get it to run yet ??
> then i will dig for parts.
> SQUEELERS LOL !!! Baby ben spend to much time in bar bathrooms with unwilling wimmin !!


 
I don't think that piston is good enough?


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> The fat part of the tail is going right over us, a couple inches of rain maybe. The next one is due in Tuesday night, another wet one, 3-4 inches expected.


 
How many inches of rainfall would it take to overflow the rivers?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> The fat part of the tail is going right over us, a couple inches of rain maybe. The next one is due in Tuesday night, another wet one, 3-4 inches expected.


 
Where you been hiding Randy?Haven't seen much of you.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I thought these little things were all about the same?The one on fleabay sure looks like it?


 
Nope,not all the same.
maybe do some posting in the poulan thread.
found a starter but metal and looks like more prongs.
will figure something out.


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> How many inches of rainfall would it take to overflow the rivers?


 
It would take quite a bit, 10-12 inches over a couple days. To have an epic flood requires about twice that.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> The first storm of the season.




Good for tree growin'.....and schrooms perhaps!! Hang on to your hat!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope,not all the same.
> maybe do some posting in the poulan thread.
> found a starter but metal and looks like more prongs.
> will figure something out.


 
I think that starter may be OK.It only has one of the cogs broke off.Still enough there to work?I may have a clutch and sprocket?I haven't looked yet.A piston may be all I need.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> It would take quite a bit, 10-12 inches over a couple days. To have an epic flood requires about twice that.


 
Lets hope it doesn`t come to that.


----------



## Mastermind

Knowing how much Ron likes Stihls I had to come and share about picking up a 064 today. I bought a Poulan 3616 and before I got home I traded it for a 064. The 064 is missing a LOT of parts and have a stripped plug hole but the bottom end and the tank are sweet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> Knowing how much Ron likes Stihls I had to come and share about picking up a 064 today. I bought a Poulan 3616 and before I got home I traded it for a 064. The 064 is missing a LOT of parts and have a stripped plug hole but the bottom end and the tank are sweet.


 
Very good start for a builder.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Knowing how much Ron likes Stihls I had to come and share about picking up a 064 today. I bought a Poulan 3616 and before I got home I traded it for a 064. The 064 is missing a LOT of parts and have a stripped plug hole but the bottom end and the tank are sweet.


 
Nice trade Randy!


----------



## tbone75

Jerry did you see your box?That I have to redo LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry did you see your box?That I have to redo LOL


 
That box was getting pretty full, remember it takes room for the packing materials...LOL
Hope to get some time this week to pull a saw from the SD pile.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That box was getting pretty full, remember it takes room for the packing materials...LOL
> Hope to get some time this week to pull a saw from the SD pile.


 
It was FULL now I got to find another box to add another crank case and tank LOL There is a guy with some MS310s in the swap thread?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It was FULL now I got to find another box to add another crank case and tank LOL There is a guy with some MS310s in the swap thread?


 
It is hard to give the 319, 290 and 390 saws away around here, everyone around here knows they are homeowner grade saws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is hard to give the 319, 290 and 390 saws away around here, everyone around here knows they are homeowner grade saws.


 
OK Jerry what are the pro grade stihl saws?I have no idea what all are LOL


----------



## RandyMac

I have been elbow deep in stuff for a month and it is still rising. The two week paint job on the Ranchero is going on a month now, I might get it back on Wednesday. The job is deteriorating, lack of staffing means lots of OT and taking on the work of those who have left. On the other hand, regardless of how I feel about the job, it is secure, no layoffs in our dept and I get a raise in a year and a half.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I have been elbow deep in stuff for a month and it is still rising. The two week paint job on the Ranchero is going on a month now, I might get it back on Wednesday. The job is deteriorating, lack of staffing means lots of OT and taking on the work of those who have left. On the other hand, regardless of how I feel about the job, it is secure, no layoffs in our dept and I get a raise in a year and a half.


 
A little good and bad both?I thought you would have the Ranchero back by now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK Jerry what are the pro grade stihl saws?I have no idea what all are LOL


 
One rule of thumb is if the saw has a white rear handle. Saw numbers also play a role in the PRO grade saws, if the last number is an even number then it is likely a PRO grade saw like 024, 026, 028, 034, 036, 038, 044, 046, 064, 066, 084, 088 but then there is the 070 and 090. The small saws below the 024 just don`t follow the same line as there is uneven num bers down there. The older horizontal saws did not follow the even numbers either as there were PRO saws with uneven numbers, it takes a while to get to know all the PRO saws from the homeowner ones, Stihl did not make it easy.
Must add that the new lineup of Stihls will not follow the even numbering either, they are adding a 1 to the old numbering system such as the 361 and 441.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I have been elbow deep in stuff for a month and it is still rising. The two week paint job on the Ranchero is going on a month now, I might get it back on Wednesday. The job is deteriorating, lack of staffing means lots of OT and taking on the work of those who have left. On the other hand, regardless of how I feel about the job, it is secure, no layoffs in our dept and I get a raise in a year and a half.


 
Very nice to have job security even if it means taking up all your fellow employees slack.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> One rule of thumb is if the saw has a white rear handle. Saw numbers also play a role in the PRO grade saws, if the last number is an even number then it is likely a PRO grade saw like 024, 026, 028, 034, 036, 038, 044, 046, 064, 066, 084, 088 but then there is the 070 and 090. The small saws below the 024 just don`t follow the same line as there is uneven num bers down there. The older horizontal saws did not follow the even numbers either as there were PRO saws with uneven numbers, it takes a while to get to know all the PRO saws from the homeowner ones, Stihl did not make it easy.


 
Thanks Jerry that gives me a better idea what to look for.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jerry that gives me a better idea what to look for.


 
Check back to that post, I added a little more info.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Check back to that post, I added a little more info.


 
OK got it.All the pro saws are metal case non pro are plastic?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK got it.All the pro saws are metal case non pro are plastic?


 
Yes most of the time, some of the older saws were metal cased. When the Stihl saws went to the MS designation they switched the 0 to the front of the numbering system and they became MS 360, MS440 ect.


----------



## tbone75

Got to go tuck the OL in.Back in a bit? LOL


----------



## RandyMac

eff all that work stuff. I'm tying one on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> eff all that work stuff. I'm tying one on.


 
You off duty?


----------



## RandyMac

Yes Jerry, until Wednesday.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll down here in Joplin MO. Seeing some of the tornado damage here its TERRIBLE! Hope to get some pics tomorrow


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Yes Jerry, until Wednesday.


 
Good for you Randy, get it onn!! I am still recovering from my last party that lasted 5 days...LOL.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll down here in Joplin MO. Seeing some of the tornado damage here its TERRIBLE! Hope to get some pics tomorrow


 
Cheers Jacob, waiting for those picts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in for tonight.


----------



## dancan

Shhhhhhhhhh ! Don't wake up the  Slackers !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Shhhhhhhhhh ! Don't wake up the  Slackers !



Hey Slacker...Welcome to Monday..Hope I didn't wake you up making coffee...LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

I was already on the second cup LOL !
I wanted to see if one of you could get up before the day was over  .


----------



## tbone75

Good morning I done been down poking the stove to life LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Still 72 deg in the house with the bedroom window open 

been reading news,what a great football day it was yestday 
now i can do saw stuff today and look for poopin stuff


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Still 72 deg in the house with the bedroom window open
> 
> been reading news,what a great football day it was yestday
> now i can do saw stuff today and look for poopin stuff


 
That piston measures 1-1/2 its a bit bigger than this 2.3 I got here?Heading to look in the clutch box to see what I got?Seems like I had one off a 2400?Just not moving to fast yet LOL i think I had the P&C off that 2400 too?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That piston measures 1-1/2 its a bit bigger than this 2.3 I got here?Heading to look in the clutch box to see what I got?Seems like I had one off a 2400?Just not moving to fast yet LOL i think I had the P&C off that 2400 too?


 
Dunno if that things worth messin with man..
needs to much now.
maybe best set it aside as a donor for when another comes along.


----------



## roncoinc

John,check out this saw .

POULAN Super XXV COUNTER VIBE FOR PARTS OR REPAIR 16 inch | eBay

notice the AV at the back of the handle ??
if yours dont have it will make a diff looking for parts.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dunno if that things worth messin with man..
> needs to much now.
> maybe best set it aside as a donor for when another comes along.


 
Good point Ron LOL I looked through all my stuff.Nothing that will fit.I think this P&C I have was a 2400 but not positive?Its just a little different.Got the top handle off of it too.May go check that one on fleabay?? Or try the swap thread and see whats there cheap?Or just box it up for later?Its raining hard now .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,check out this saw .
> 
> POULAN Super XXV COUNTER VIBE FOR PARTS OR REPAIR 16 inch | eBay
> 
> notice the AV at the back of the handle ??
> if yours dont have it will make a diff looking for parts.


 
Yep this one is different.No AV


----------



## tbone75

I think its time to say NEXT LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep this one is different.No AV


 
OK,wrong starter then.
think the clutch is the same tho.
yours probly a XXVDA


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I think its time to say NEXT LOL


 
I KNOW at least one of them homies will fire up !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I KNOW at least one of them homies will fire up !!


 
I was thinking that black one.I like it LOL Plus I have several parts for them!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I was thinking that black one.I like it LOL Plus I have several parts for them!


 
I think that one ran ok,just needed the oiler bulb installed,the correct way,should have been tied to the handle.


----------



## tbone75

I have these 2 Craftsman top handles to get together too.They just need fuel lines and carb kits.I think? LOL Need a gas cap for one of them and a couple duck bill valves.But that is very easy LOL I got plenty little saws to work on.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think that one ran ok,just needed the oiler bulb installed,the correct way,should have been tied to the handle.


 
Yep its all there.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep its all there.


 
I hear rumor the squeelers baby ben may be out for the season ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I hear rumor the squeelers baby ben may be out for the season ?


 
Didn't hear that one yet?The wife will be pissed LOL I don't even watch football I just tease her about it LOL My brother is even worse he likes the Browns :msp_thumbdn::msp_laugh:


----------



## roncoinc

CarburetorGuide.pdf - DivShare

heres a walbro guide i just uploaded.
in the "find" box enter your carb model and it tells what it came on and lots of other info.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> CarburetorGuide.pdf - DivShare
> 
> heres a walbro guide i just uploaded.
> in the "find" box enter your carb model and it tells what it came on and lots of other info.


 
Great Ron!I need all the help I can get! LOL


----------



## tbone75

That looks like it could be very handy Ron!


----------



## RandyMac

I get it back in two days.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I get it back in two days.


 
Looking very good Randy.I used to do a lot of painting several years ago.I don't ever brag but I was good at laying down the paint LOL


----------



## tbone75

This mini-mac flu came back and bit me in the arse today?Felt good yesterday?Haven't done a thing all day!


----------



## tbone75

My 150 parts saw showed up today.I tore it all down to what was good.Putting one of them together will be a real PIA!! Them 3 are going to the back of the pile! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I get it back in two days.
> 
> Nice McCulloch yellow.


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers!  Got that new fuel line today Jerry.Hope to get the rest by the end of the week?Then its off to you :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 8433jeff

RandyMac said:


> I get it back in two days.


 
Yellow is a sumbeotch to get all sexy like that. NNNNIIIIIIICCCCCEEEEE!

Putting the flags back on?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bunch of slackers!  Got that new fuel line today Jerry.Hope to get the rest by the end of the week?Then its off to you :msp_thumbup:


 
You will likely get that sent off before I get your saw out of the storage building...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You will likely get that sent off before I get your saw out of the storage building...LOL


 
No problem Jerry LOL Aint no hurry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No problem Jerry LOL Aint no hurry.


 
Thats a good thing,...I leave home now before daylight and get home after dark each day, this job is getting close to being completed but we found a lot of rot today below a window that was installed only 3 years ago. Dumbasses forgot to caulk around the brickmould and the sill funneled a lot of water directly into the insulated wall, it was very rotten and full of ants,...millions of them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thats a good thing,...I leave home now before daylight and get home after dark each day, this job is getting close to being completed but we found a lot of rot today below a window that was installed only 3 years ago. Dumbasses forgot to caulk around the brickmould and the sill funneled a lot of water directly into the insulated wall, it was very rotten and full of ants,...millions of them.


 
Seen some crap like that before!Rotten mess just to get the old crap out of there!We get them big black carpenter ants in everything around here if you don't fix stuff to keep them out!They love a wood pile!Then you get them inside if you aren't careful!


----------



## roncoinc

friends dont let friends drive fords.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seen some crap like that before!Rotten mess just to get the old crap out of there!We get them big black carpenter ants in everything around here if you don't fix stuff to keep them out!They love a wood pile!Then you get them inside if you aren't careful!


 
That`s all I got done totay, pulled the window, removed all the studs and wet insulation ,4 trimmers, 6 cripples, 8 ' of sheathing + cut out 8' of bottom plate, 6' of the floor down to the rim joist. Rebuilt everything, new insulation, applied air barrier and shetterwrap, then reinstalled the window, new top flashing and J trimmed around it to accept the vinyl siding. That took all of today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> friends dont let friends drive fords.


 
Them Rancheros aren`t Fords are they???..:msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> friends dont let friends drive fords.


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s all I got done totay, pulled the window, removed all the studs and wet insulation ,4 trimmers, 6 cripples, 8 ' of sheathing + cut out 8' of bottom plate, 6' of the floor down to the rim joist. Rebuilt everything, new insulation, applied air barrier and shetterwrap, then reinstalled the window, new top flashing and J trimmed around it to accept the vinyl siding. That took all of today.


 
That was a good days work Jerry!Your fast LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That was a good days work Jerry!Your fast LOL


 
I don`t consider myself fast, but I do know what I am doing and refuse to cut corners.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them Rancheros aren`t Fords are they???..:msp_ohmy:


 
Sorry to say so Jerry 
A failure to compete with the El'Camino.
A fairlane without a back seat is what it was.
probly fairly rare now as most of them rusted out pretty quick..
maybe only a million of em left around now,..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t consider myself fast, but I do know what I am doing and refuse to cut corners.


 
Shoot,after what i got done today that would be a week's worth of work ! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Sorry to say so Jerry
> A failure to compete with the El'Camino.
> A fairlane without a back seat is what it was.
> probly fairly rare now as most of them rusted out pretty quick..
> maybe only a million of em left around now,..


 
LOL,..I owned one just like Randys, it was white also and in mint shape , always kept inside and most likely never driven in the rain. It was a 1965 with a 289 with a 4sp manual tranny.
Almost forgot, it was built on a Falcon stn wagon platform...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..I owned one just like Randys, it was white also and in mint shape , always kept inside and most likely never driven in the rain. It was a 1965 with a 289 with a 4sp manual tranny.
> Almost forgot, it was built on a Falcon stn wagon platform...LOL


 
Not to bad for a ford LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Wanna see a really rare car but still modern ??
dont qualify for antique yet.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Shoot,after what i got done today that would be a week's worth of work ! LOL !!


 
Bet you did more than I did today? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wanna see a really rare car but still modern ??
> dont qualify for antique yet.


 
Sure???


----------



## sefh3

Evening all. 
I have been busy lately with those kids activities. Wouldn't change it for the world though. Everynight we seem to be going somewhere for something. Daughter is 8 and son is 4. I have a few years before one goes one way with one kid and the other goes the other way. I see you guys haven't been slacking much!!

Ron,
Friends don't let friends drive Chevy's or use Husky's.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not to bad for a ford LOL


 
I am not really a Ford man but it belonged to an elderly relative of mine, it had a whopping 1,537/4 miles on it. You see Normy never went anywhere, never drove in the winter or on a rainy day. He took it to the general store in our community, a .5 mile drive each way maybe once a week, everything on it was original. He was getting older and wanted an automatic, the first in his life.


----------



## roncoinc

Not american made but only sold in the US.
only 7,100 made,less than 3,000 left known to exist.
sold for over $66,000 in 1988
what is it ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Wanna see a really rare car but still modern ??
> dont qualify for antique yet.


 
Yep,...opcorn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Not american made but only sold in the US.
> only 7,100 made,less than 3,000 left known to exist.
> sold for over $66,000 in 1988
> what is it ??


 
Looks like a Buick


----------



## roncoinc

More hints.
the wheels will give it away.
it is a "true" convertable.
the hardtop has only the second round opera window like a T-bird ever on a car.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like a Buick


 
Did you miss NOT made in america ?? 
but it was sold by an american co. and only sold in the USA.
the question was WHO made it ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like a Buick Century


----------



## roncoinc

It has the infamouse "teeves" braking system that the buick "riatta" also came with.


----------



## sefh3

Chrysler is what I'm thinking.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Chrysler is what I'm thinking.


 
Did chrysler make a car in 1988 that sold for over $66 thousand dollars ??


----------



## roncoinc

this one has to be a give away !!


----------



## tbone75

Lebaron?Who made it?????


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Lebaron?Who made it?????


 
Chrysler made the LeBaron.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Chrysler made the LeBaron.


 
see post 20220
you missed a pic


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> see post 20220
> you missed a pic


 
Its a red x for me but I'm on dial up.


----------



## roncoinc

one more that will give it away.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> one more that will give it away.


 
All the picts are just red X`s on this end.


----------



## jimdad07

You're killing me Ron, that car has the look of a Chrysler but you say it's not. It doesn't have the wrap around headlights like the Caddies of that time. You're killing me here.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> All the picts are just red X`s on this end.


 
showing up ok here and doing it like i always do ??
try refresh page ??
anybody see last pic ?







this one show ??


----------



## tbone75

I can see them on my dial up?


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

WOW!! Had no idea on that one !!


----------



## jimdad07

Good one Ron. I wouldn't have guessed that in about a million years. How is everyone tonight? Staying busy on this end.


----------



## roncoinc

These were a collabaration of chrysler and maserati to introduce itilian style to the american market.
after maserati was three years late delivering chrysler stole the style and introduced the LeBaron.
all they stole was the style,NONE of the body parts interchange.
the passenger side headlight made by "carrella" still sells for $700 used 
Maserati stopped making them upset at chrysler for stealing the style.


----------



## roncoinc

Also only a two seater and ALL the interior done in italian leather,even the sun visors covered with it.
the whole dash italian leather.
8 way electric seats.
the umbrella that came with the tool kit can sell for over $500.
they said it took like eight cows to do the interior.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> These were a collabaration of chrysler and maserati to introduce itilian style to the american market.
> after maserati was three years late delivering chrysler stole the style and introduced the LeBaron.
> all they stole was the style,NONE of the body parts interchange.
> the passenger side headlight made by "carrella" still sells for $700 used
> Maserati stopped making them upset at chrysler for stealing the style.


 
Is that yours Ron?Very cool!!


----------



## jimdad07

Good night guys, catch you on the flip side.


----------



## s219

Ooh, Chrsyler TC by Maserati. I remember those well.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Is that yours Ron?Very cool!!


 
Yup,,mine..
reg the vett instead of it this year,next year reg all three including this one..


----------



## pioneerguy600

I never seen either of those cars, guess that`s why I couldn`t identify who made it.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I never seen either of those cars, guess that`s why I couldn`t identify who made it.


 
The club says there is some in canada,i think two in NS..


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good night guys, catch you on the flip side.


 
Nite Jim


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,mine..
> reg the vett instead of it this year,next year reg all three including this one..


 
Thats a very nice old ride there too Ron!You have some nice cars!!


----------



## roncoinc

Next year have to reg plow truck,,dump truck,,volvo,,vette,,mas,,and merc.. 
can get big discounts on reg and ins on vett,merc and mass,so not to bad..
plow truck and dump agricultural so not bad also.
FIVE dunrned vehicles to keep up !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The club says there is some in canada,i think two in NS..


 
I never look at cars anymore, havn`t since 1990 or there abouts. They could be sitting in my neighbours drive and I would never reconize them. A car from the 40`s to the late 70`s will always take my attention. Nothing made since 1980 interests me at all.


----------



## tbone75

Not to side track you Ron.But would you happen to have any 346 brake parts & the flag?I just bought one needs that and a top end LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thats a very nice old ride there too Ron!You have some nice cars!!


 
That merc was a local barn find.
grandaughter inherited it and drove it from NY home and didnt like it.
years later they sold the farm and had to get rid of it.
they lost the key for it.
less than 100k on it.
one owner,have identaplate and all records and paperwork,former owner was a doctor.
gave em $500 and changed the keylock and door locks then drove it to florida and back for the winter


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> I never look at cars anymore, havn`t since 1990 or there abouts. They could be sitting in my neighbours drive and I would never reconize them. A car from the 40`s to the late 70`s will always take my attention. Nothing made since 1980 interests me at all.


 
I'm the same way Jerry. 

A guy I know in Crossville has two of those little convertibles like Ron has. He was telling me how rare they were but all I saw was a Labaron ragtop.  I'm glad Ron shared that info. I'll look at em in a different light now.


----------



## roncoinc

Mastermind said:


> I'm the same way Jerry.
> 
> A guy I know in Crossville has two of those little convertibles like Ron has. He was telling me how rare they were but all I saw was a Labaron ragtop.  I'm glad Ron shared that info. I'll look at em in a different light now.


 
You better look close and make sure what they are !!
open the drivers door and look at the tag.
and IF they are you better watch out when that TURBO kicks in !!

that old 68 merc should interest Jerry,old enuf for him..
only about 30 years younger than him !!


----------



## roncoinc

heres one just for john 
eat your heart out slacker !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> I'm the same way Jerry.
> 
> A guy I know in Crossville has two of those little convertibles like Ron has. He was telling me how rare they were but all I saw was a Labaron ragtop.  I'm glad Ron shared that info. I'll look at em in a different light now.


 
I was into cars once and had 7-12 of them at any given time from 1957 chevys, 60-69 muscle cars of all makes and a 1970 Ram air mark 4 with a 455HO supercharged 5spd Doug Nash. Then I got married...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was into cars once and had 7-12 of them at any given time from 1957 chevys, 60-69 muscle cars of all makes and a 1970 Ram air mark 4 with a 455HO supercharged 5spd Doug Nash. Then I got married...LOL


 
That marriage thing i hear will do that sort of thing 
before i went into the army i had a parking lot in the back field.
my mom sent me a letter telling me i owed her money for having the cars towed away 
from a studebaker golden hawk to the 55 chevy to the 56 t-bird,she had them all junked !! 
all 25 of them !!!
she didnt know they all ran and werent junk..i was collecting..
it hurts to remember that


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> heres one just for john
> eat your heart out slacker !!!


 
A$$ hole  You know that makes mine look like chit!! :hmm3grin2orange: That is SHARP RON !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not to side track you Ron.But would you happen to have any 346 brake parts & the flag?I just bought one needs that and a top end LOL


 
I dont,sorry.


----------



## roncoinc

And with that i'll call tonight a wrap !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dont,sorry.


 
No problem I think I just traded it off LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That marriage thing i hear will do that sort of thing
> before i went into the army i had a parking lot in the back field.
> my mom sent me a letter telling me i owed her money for having the cars towed away
> from a studebaker golden hawk to the 55 chevy to the 56 t-bird,she had them all junked !!
> all 25 of them !!!
> she didnt know they all ran and werent junk..i was collecting..
> it hurts to remember that


 
That would be a kick in the balls!!
I lost two restored 1967 SS Chevelles when my garage burned down...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be a kick in the balls!!
> I lost two restored 1967 SS Chevelles when my garage burned down...


 
You guys are making me sick!! That SUCKS so BAD!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys are making me sick!! That SUCKS so BAD!!!


 
You think that sucks, my brother wrote my 1967Z28 off when he went over a 20' embankment and a fellow T boned me in my 1968 Plymouth GTX 440 RB 4 spd and knocked me across 4 lanes of traffic, bent me into a U hey. Both cars in the same month....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You think that sucks, my brother wrote my 1967Z28 off when he went over a 20' embankment and a fellow T boned me in my 1968 Plymouth GTX 440 RB 4 spd and knocked me across 4 lanes of traffic, bent me into a U hey. Both cars in the same month....


 
Yes your very right!!! Thats just way worse!!!!!! What I wouldn't give for either of them cars today!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes your very right!!! Thats just way worse!!!!!! What I wouldn't give for either of them cars today!!!!


 
That was just about it for me, tore the guts just about outa me figuratively speaking. I sold my remaining Roadrunner 383 Magnum 4spd. and a 68 Plymouth Sattelite 426 Hemi., kept the 70 RA for another 2 years and sold it to my best friend. Held onto a 68 Shelby for another 2 years and sold it to another friend. That was the end of cars for me.


----------



## tbone75

There were very few of the 67 Zs made! Had a 302 in them I think?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> There were very few of the 67 Zs made! Had a 302 in them I think?


 
Yes it did, I had just spent $5000 on that engine and it had less than a thousand miles on it when it got wrecked. It was a blue one with white wrap stripes,rear deck spoiler, 4 spd 390 posi.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes it did, I had just spent $5000 on that engine and it had less than a thousand miles on it when it got wrecked. It was a blue one with white wrap stripes,rear deck spoiler, 4 spd 390 posi.


 
Blue!! Very sharp!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That was just about it for me, tore the guts just about outa me figuratively speaking. I sold my remaining Roadrunner 383 Magnum 4spd. and a 68 Plymouth Sattelite 426 Hemi., kept the 70 RA for another 2 years and sold it to my best friend. Held onto a 68 Shelby for another 2 years and sold it to another friend. That was the end of cars for me.


 
Dang!!! You had the best of all of them!


----------



## tbone75

So you went from hot cars to married and chainsaws LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Blue!! Very sharp!!


 
Yes it was and really fast for a small block. The cranks did not last very long in the 302. The engine was gone when I traded a 67 Beaumont 396 4spd posi for it. Found a rebuildable running 302 from another 67 Z in New Brunswick and fetched it home, had a lot of machining done to it and installed off road aluminum heads with 292 intake and 196 exhaust valves and angle plugs. Two 680 Hollies on an Offy dual plane fed the 302 fireball cammed bored 40 over block.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang!!! You had the best of all of them!


 
I did get to own and also run a lot of the high performance cars of that time, I worked at a repair garage and did a lot more high perf work at home. There was always cars sitting waiting for me to soup them up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> So you went from hot cars to married and chainsaws LOL


 
Kinda appears that way, guess I just got older...LOL


----------



## dancan

If you had to help Jack to get on a horse , would you help Jack off a horse ?

No , you Slackers wouldn't because all I hear is Zzzzzzzz .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> If you had to help Jack to get on a horse , would you help Jack off a horse ?
> 
> No , you Slackers wouldn't because all I hear is Zzzzzzzz .



HeHeHe!!!ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tbone75

ZZZZZZZzzzzz LOL Yes I slept in today! And it felt good!!!


----------



## roncoinc

I been sitting contemplating what to do with some saws...
that 020AVP has about drove me to the edge.
have a nice homie 330 in a box all cleaned and ready to assemble..all it needed was an intake boot and that is sitting there still in the new unopened package.
got a homie 360 that seems to have a carb problem,could need a kit or an intake boot,that one is in NICE condition.
dont like having stuff sitting i will prob never get to


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I been sitting contemplating what to do with some saws...
> that 020AVP has about drove me to the edge.
> have a nice homie 330 in a box all cleaned and ready to assemble..all it needed was an intake boot and that is sitting there still in the new unopened package.
> got a homie 360 that seems to have a carb problem,could need a kit or an intake boot,that one is in NICE condition.
> dont like having stuff sitting i will prob never get to


 
Wouldn't take you very long to put them together?I bet you could have them together today LOL The 020??? Don't know nothing about them?And i know nothing about the homies either LOL Never had hold of one of them?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Kinda appears that way, guess I just got older...LOL


 
Building chainsaws instead of cars now LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Wouldn't take you very long to put them together?I bet you could have them together today LOL The 020??? Don't know nothing about them?And i know nothing about the homies either LOL Never had hold of one of them?


 
You may be finding out !!! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You may be finding out !!! LOL !!


 
:msp_ohmy: Now I see what your thinking! Not sure I could stop and visit you next year?It may be just like going out to Indiana to visit my uncle Frank!I come back with a truck load every time I do!LOL Guess I would have to stop on the way back so you couldn't over load me on the way up! LOL All you guys are always doing something for me or trying to give me something!And I just don't have enough to give back!I try but its very very lopsided in my favor!!!!! I like to return favors!That is just how it works!Your all just to dang far away!!!! You guys are some of the best people around!! I will try to get things evened up.Just not sure how and when but I will!!!! Not sure who is the worst offender?Ron or Jerry?And the rest of you are right there with them!


----------



## roncoinc

John,this is what i'm thinking for a floundel fillet knife.







4 inch blade.
flexable
blade about as thick as knife you sent me
this is the kind of curve it needs with a good point
blade shaped like a scimitar


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> I never look at cars anymore, havn`t since 1990 or there abouts. They could be sitting in my neighbours drive and I would never reconize them. A car from the 40`s to the late 70`s will always take my attention. Nothing made since 1980 interests me at all.


 
I feel that way about most things, including women.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,this is what i'm thinking for a floundel fillet knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 inch blade.
> flexable
> blade about as thick as knife you sent me
> this is the kind of curve it needs with a good point
> blade shaped like a scimitar


 
OK I see your red line there.Just have to see what I can come up with?Should be able to get real close to that.Can you email me that pic. I would like to keep it.


----------



## tbone75

Slackers!! The sun came out!And the OL wants to split wood.So I think I will help if she will let me? LOL


----------



## sefh3

Ron I thought you got a new coil for the 020. What seems to be the issue with it? Kill switch wire have a bare spot in it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just a bump to the top to keep us off page two...LOL


----------



## sefh3

What kind of projects did today bring you Jerry? Anything good?

Just got home from my day job but not feeling like going and fixing any saws tonight. I have a MS180 sitting here that will start up and you hit the gas it dies. I'm thinking carb kit or fuel line. We'll find out another night though.


----------



## dancan

Truck saw for RandyMac ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Truck saw for RandyMac ?


 
YUK!!!:msp_thumbdn: It will match ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> What kind of projects did today bring you Jerry? Anything good?
> 
> Just got home from my day job but not feeling like going and fixing any saws tonight. I have a MS180 sitting here that will start up and you hit the gas it dies. I'm thinking carb kit or fuel line. We'll find out another night though.


 
Today I got back to installing siding,soffit and fascia, then put the eavestrough back up with downspouts. The rain started around 4:30 so I picked up the gear and went inside the garage. Bent up some pieces to make a heating duct to transfer the hot air from under the kitchen cabinet out through the toe kick, got that assembled then installed it and the register in the toe kick.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Truck saw for RandyMac ?


 
Hold on to that one Dan,...I want to mod it to an 038 Magnum .

This is what it will look like when completed,


----------



## dancan

What about this one ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What about this one ?


 
May be a bit tougher to mod that one. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May be a bit tougher to mod that one. LOL


 
No problem,..just change it over to 240 volt...LOL


----------



## tbone75

The OL let me help a little with the wood!Tomorrow my BIL her Uncle and me are cutting wood!Weather will be nice for a few days so got to get-r-done! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> May be a bit tougher to mod that one. LOL



Nope just plug er into 220!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The OL let me help a little with the wood!Tomorrow my BIL her Uncle and me are cutting wood!Weather will be nice for a few days so got to get-r-done! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No problem,..just change it over to 240 volt...LOL


 
That should give it a little pep for a sec. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> that should give it a little pep for a sec. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
lol...


----------



## Cantdog

I had a busy day to day too...first had to move 12 red saws and make room for the truck in the shop.....she got new hubs and wheel bearings, rotors, pads and shocks both sides. Took me 6 hrs...of course there were electrics involved....You know...I used to enjoy wrenchin on bikes, cars, trucks, woods rigging etc......Just doesn't ring the bell like it used to.

Talked to the owner of the 036.....we are going new OEM P&C....found one on ebay for $210 at the door...pricey but Bailey's wants $320 plus shipping...now he's debating a woods port.....Much as I would like to do it...I really don't think this guy is clever enough to keep a ported 036 tuned properly and it would end up again the same as it is now!!...cept it would be my fault this time.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I had a busy day to day too...first had to move 12 red saws and make room for the truck in the shop.....she got new hubs and wheel bearings, rotors, pads and shocks both sides. Took me 6 hrs...of course there were electrics involved....You know...I used to enjoy wrenchin on bikes, cars, trucks, woods rigging etc......Just doesn't ring the bell like it used to.
> 
> Talked to the owner of the 036.....we are going new OEM P&C....found one on ebay for $210 at the door...pricey but Bailey's wants $320 plus shipping...now he's debating a woods port.....Much as I would like to do it...I really don't think this guy is clever enough to keep a ported 036 tuned properly and it would end up again the same as it is now!!...cept it would be my fault this time.....


 
Automotive mechanicals aren`t what they used to be for me either, just don`t have the interest anymore.
Good choice going with the OEM p&c.


----------



## tbone75

To bad Jerry LOL Have to keep looking?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> To bad Jerry LOL Have to keep looking?


 
LOL....I found two last evening and closed the deal tonight, one is running the other needs fuel line, filter and likely carb kit.


----------



## tbone75

Got to agree with you guys.I always loved working on cars.But now days I don't much care to.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> I had a busy day to day too...first had to move 12 red saws and make room for the truck in the shop.....she got new hubs and wheel bearings, rotors, pads and shocks both sides. Took me 6 hrs...of course there were electrics involved....You know...I used to enjoy wrenchin on bikes, cars, trucks, woods rigging etc......Just doesn't ring the bell like it used to.
> 
> Talked to the owner of the 036.....we are going new OEM P&C....found one on ebay for $210 at the door...pricey but Bailey's wants $320 plus shipping...now he's debating a woods port.....Much as I would like to do it...I really don't think this guy is clever enough to keep a ported 036 tuned properly and it would end up again the same as it is now!!...cept it would be my fault this time.....


 
I feel your pain. I just had to shell out $230 for a new upper control arm yesterday. 


New stove today! They are coming back tomorrow to finish the chimney install. I hope the rain holds off.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL....I found two last evening and closed the deal tonight, one is running the other needs fuel line, filter and likely carb kit.


 
Good deal Jerry!You will be stocked back up in no time LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Automotive mechanicals aren`t what they used to be for me either, just don`t have the interest anymore.
> Good choice going with the OEM p&c.



Yeah I think so...hope it doesn't have the same spot missing plating LOL!!!

Funny about that interest isn't it??? LOL!! I learned a good part of what I know about fixing stuff from my father...and I never understood why he would get so worked up and tell me I was crazy doing that much work on a Sat just changing out a complete cab on whatever 67-72 Chevy/GMC truck I was building/driving right then.......now I'm starting to get it!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> I feel your pain. I just had to shell out $230 for a new upper control arm yesterday.
> 
> 
> New stove today! They are coming back tomorrow to finish the chimney install. I hope the rain holds off.


 
Stove looks good!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I think so...hope it doesn't have the same spot missing plating LOL!!!
> 
> Funny about that interest isn't it??? LOL!! I learned a good part of what I know about fixing stuff from my father...and I never understood why he would get so worked up and tell me I was crazy doing that much work on a Sat just changing out a complete cab on whatever 67-72 Chevy/GMC truck I was building/driving right then.......now I'm starting to get it!!!!!


 
Yup,the cars and trucks aint worth it any more for me,to much work !
havta once in awhile but i dont like it !
at least with saws you can set em aside or give em away or throw em away


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I think so...hope it doesn't have the same spot missing plating LOL!!!
> 
> Funny about that interest isn't it??? LOL!! I learned a good part of what I know about fixing stuff from my father...and I never understood why he would get so worked up and tell me I was crazy doing that much work on a Sat just changing out a complete cab on whatever 67-72 Chevy/GMC truck I was building/driving right then.......now I'm starting to get it!!!!!


 
Some of the latest OEM -P&C kits I have installed do have very minor imperfections in them, quality has slipped some but they should be more than serviceable.


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> I feel your pain. I just had to shell out $230 for a new upper control arm yesterday.
> 
> 
> New stove today! They are coming back tomorrow to finish the chimney install. I hope the rain holds off.


 
Very nice looking setup Lee.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yup,the cars and trucks aint worth it any more for me,to much work !
> havta once in awhile but i dont like it !
> at least with saws you can set em aside or give em away or throw em away


 
I can`t believe the thousands of hours I put into working on cars and trucks, it was a lot of fun back then but I can leave it all behind without a glance back nowadays.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> I feel your pain. I just had to shell out $230 for a new upper control arm yesterday.
> 
> 
> New stove today! They are coming back tomorrow to finish the chimney install. I hope the rain holds off.



Nice Lee!! That'll make the upcoming snowy evenings much cozier in your livingroom!!! That'll knock the punch out of the oil bill too!!...........Plus now you get to use some of those damn saws you keep hoarding!! LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yup,the cars and trucks aint worth it any more for me,to much work !
> havta once in awhile but i dont like it !
> at least with saws you can set em aside or give em away or throw em away




LOL Exactly!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I got to get this dang found on road dead truck ready to go for the winter LOL And haven't touched it!


----------



## roncoinc

Lazy rainy day today.. hard to get ambition up.
did manage to finish some more shelving in the shop today.
Robin,you wouldnt believe the room in there now !!.
finished runing the top shelf around the front and partly down one side.
was trying to make enough room for all the dollies on one shelf level.got all the red ones on there but two makitas left.
got another toolbox top and had to make room for that,so redid another shelf 
how many dollies can you count ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lazy rainy day today.. hard to get ambition up.
> did manage to finish some more shelving in the shop today.
> Robin,you wouldnt believe the room in there now !!.
> finished runing the top shelf around the front and partly down one side.
> was trying to make enough room for all the dollies on one shelf level.got all the red ones on there but two makitas left.
> got another toolbox top and had to make room for that,so redid another shelf
> how many dollies can you count ??


 
Hell Ron just send me a few of them.That will make room for you LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I see nine counting the Makita, I didn't see your monster Dolkita. Yow know what I did see off to the upper right hand side of that second pic? HMMM!!!???:eek2:


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry, look at Ron's second pic and tell me what you see. Tell the whole thread what you see:hmm3grin2orange:.


----------



## Cantdog

Looking good Ron!! Nice to make some space !! I make it 10...but 11 if that is another peeking out around the bottom of the tool box????


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry, look at Ron's second pic and tell me what you see. Tell the whole thread what you see:hmm3grin2orange:.


 
What am I missing??


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> What am I missing??


 
Take a real close look, it will surprise the hell out of you, did me.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I see nine counting the Makita, I didn't see your monster Dolkita. Yow know what I did see off to the upper right hand side of that second pic? HMMM!!!???:eek2:


 
It's obvoiuse your seeing things Jim,because you cant even see all the saws !!
the dolkita isnt in the pic.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> It's obvoiuse your seeing things Jim,because you cant even see all the saws !!
> the dolkita isnt in the pic.


 
I was so flabbergasted at what I saw I couldn't count any further. I only counted the ones in the second pic thinking that the pic was just a different angle.opcorn:


----------



## Cantdog

Jim....That's just Rons "loaner" hat!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Looking good Ron!! Nice to make some space !! I make it 10...but 11 if that is another peeking out around the bottom of the tool box????


 
Jeeze,at least YOU can count ! and the big dolkita makes it one more..
now lets see how confused Jim get's trying to add it all up


----------



## tbone75

Rons Stihl hat LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Jim....That's just Rons "loaner" hat!!!!!


 
*Bingo*

I didn't count the ones over the tool box, not sure what I was thinking. There are 3 above the tool boxes, 7 across the the other pic on the top shelf and the Makita, making a grand total of 28, nice collection!


----------



## tbone75

Jerry the other 028 parts should be here thurs. Found a bigger box too!It better all fit! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> *Bingo*
> 
> I didn't count the ones over the tool box, not sure what I was thinking. There are 3 above the tool boxes, 7 across the the other pic on the top shelf and the Makita, making a grand total of 28, nice collection!


 
:msp_confused: dunno whadda do wit you jimbo ??


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!! Yeah Ron's buddy Brain told me if you drink to much at Rons and pass out.....you'll wake up wearing that hat and lipstick!!!
That's part of the reason I didn't get to helping them with that JagerXXXX Ron ofered me!! LOL!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Yeah Ron's buddy Brain told me if you drink to much at Rons and pass out.....you'll wake up wearing that hat and lipstick!!!
> That's part of the reason I didn't get to helping them with that JagerXXXX Ron ofered me!! LOL!!


 
At least you still have your dignity. It's alright, the hat just adds to Ron's "street cred".


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry, look at Ron's second pic and tell me what you see. Tell the whole thread what you see:hmm3grin2orange:.


 
That`s part of Rons official attire for when he was working at the Stihl repair shop....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry the other 028 parts should be here thurs. Found a bigger box too!It better all fit! LOL


 
Maybe you should reuse that big box Ron sent your saws in....LOL


----------



## caleath

Whats up slackers I ran a saw today so I thought I would drop by.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Whats up slackers I ran a saw today so I thought I would drop by.


 
What up there Cliff ?


----------



## caleath

Not much here Jerry..enjoying a nice quiet night at home for a change


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe you should reuse that big box Ron sent your saws in....LOL


 
I may need to! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Only been one person to wear that hat and it was Jerry when he was down last fall.
pic to prove it !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Not much here Jerry..enjoying a nice quiet night at home for a change


 
Good for you, me,...I am just sittin here jawing with the gang...LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Whats up slackers I ran a saw today so I thought I would drop by.


 
Hey the big time slacker is here! Hi Cliff


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I may need to! LOL


 
That box of stuff must be getting close to 70 lbs by now....LOL.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Only been one person to wear that hat and it was Jerry when he was down last fall.
> pic to prove it !!


 
Good one Ron


----------



## roncoinc

Help cliffy !!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Only been one person to wear that hat and it was Jerry when he was down last fall.
> pic to prove it !!


 
Yep,..that was me last fall....LOL.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That box of stuff must be getting close to 70 lbs by now....LOL.


 
Its getting heavy! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Howdy Cliff, darn good to see your name on the bottom on the screen again. What saw did you run? Been trying to get ahold of you to see how you're doing. Hope you came back for a little bit now that the weather is cooling down.


----------



## tbone75

I have a few of them Stihl screwdrivers.Aint worth a crap LOL


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Help cliffy !!!!!!!!


 
No help for you Ron.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## caleath

Ya never know Jim...I ran the good old 440 standby. I had a stump that needed got rid of. Runs like a top. I need to sharpen up some chains though.


----------



## roncoinc

Theres a story behind that hat..
i was at a yardsale and there was a brand new ELVIS base ball cap..
i bought it and sent it to Thall as a joke.
he sent me back the stihl hat,a stihl jacknife,stihl scrench and the stihl scredrivers,all the time knowing how much i dislike stihl's..
so he got the better part of me on that joke !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Only been one person to wear that hat and it was Jerry when he was down last fall.
> pic to prove it !!




You sayin Jerry's a punkinhaid????? SAY it ain't so!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Cliff...where ya been??? Cooling off a bit down there??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Theres a story behind that hat..
> i was at a yardsale and there was a brand new ELVIS base ball cap..
> i bought it and sent it to Thall as a joke.
> he sent me back the stihl hat,a stihl jacknife,stihl scrench and the stihl scredrivers,all the time knowing how much i dislike stihl's..
> so he got the better part of me on that joke !!


 
Yep Ron you were had! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You sayin Jerry's a punkinhaid????? SAY it ain't so!!!!


 
He got the shades on so ya caint see how his eyes are lit up !! LOL !!!


----------



## caleath

Finally cooled down some. We are having 50s overnight and 80s during the daytime. My favorite time of year without a doubt. I get fall fever instead of of spring fever.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> He got the shades on so ya caint see how his eyes are lit up !! LOL !!!


 
HAHAHA!!!........Hehehe!!!!!! You outdo yourself once in a while Ron!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Time for me to get outta here before i turn into a canadien pumpkin !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time for me to get outta here before i turn into a canadien pumpkin !!


 
Nite punkin head LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Time for me to get outta here before i turn into a canadien pumpkin !!


 
Well you'll have NW Canadian air on you tomorrow...me too...but not those Canadians to the eastard...they sthil gonna be in that southern air..all damp and such for a couple more days!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> He got the shades on so ya caint see how his eyes are lit up !! LOL !!!


 
My eyes are lit up cause of all the Stihls I am getting to rebuild, my fav saws to rebuild.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well you'll have NW Canadian air on you tomorrow...me too...but not those Canadians to the eastard...they sthil gonna be in that southern air..all damp and such for a couple more days!!


 
Yep, got more rain on its way.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My eyes are lit up cause of all the Stihls I am getting to rebuild, my fav saws to rebuild.


 
You got a pile of them coming your way very soon!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You got a pile of them coming your way very soon!


 
Yep, them and all the ones I picked up here locally.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I'm gonna hang a left at the bedpost too...long day. See ya in the AM.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I'm gonna hang a left at the bedpost too...long day. See ya in the AM.....


 
Nite Robin.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I'm gonna hang a left at the bedpost too...long day. See ya in the AM.....


 
Nite Robin I am right behind you.Got to try and get some wood cut tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

My worst time is in the mornings.I just can't get moving for about 2 hours.Just so stiff and hurting when I get out of bed?After that I can get going most days.Plus Jerry kept me up late last night LOL Or was that me that kept him up?Talking saws LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My worst time is in the mornings.I just can't get moving for about 2 hours.Just so stiff and hurting when I get out of bed?After that I can get going most days.Plus Jerry kept me up late last night LOL Or was that me that kept him up?Talking saws LOL


 
Was even later here...LOL.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was even later here...LOL.


 
Yes I think you got me by an hour.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in also, another big day tomorrow. Nite all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in also, another big day tomorrow. Nite all.


 
Me too! Nite guys


----------



## sefh3

Nite all..

Cliff, nice to see your still alive. This thread is alive and doing great.


----------



## sefh3

System is really slow for me tonight.


----------



## jimdad07

We have to get a second computer in this house. Mary got on here and hogged er up for a little bit. Howdy Scott. Pretty big night on here tonight. Cliff popped in for the first time in a long time, I was looking around for Jesus thinking we were in the midst of the Second Coming. Ron dresses in Stihl drag when he thinks nobody is looking. John and Jerry keep each other up at night...the beat goes on.

Husky Sucks.


----------



## jimdad07

See you boys later, have to be up early again tomorrow. Been on the install crew for the last week or so, nice break from service work.


----------



## sefh3

Nite Jim,
yes it was good to hear from Cliff again. Ron is showing us his true colors. I'm sure the missing spots on his shelf next to the Poulan are for all of his Stihls.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just a bump to the top to keep us off page two...LOL


 
So with that note , here's a nice wake up song for you Slackers !

[video=youtube;1F9vRVyV914]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1F9vRVyV914[/video]



Nice pic of Jerry put up by Ron BTW !


----------



## Cantdog

Oh Yeah that woke me up!!.......ZZZZZzzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzzZZZZzz


----------



## tbone75

Good morning you bunch of nuts :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got the saws ready to go! 2 350s and my Craftsman 54 & 60cc.Should be good for today? My BIL won't use anything but one of my 350s.My FIL has a Stihl of some kind?Can't remember what it is?The BIL won't use it he just hates that thing LOL Have no idea why?It has the easy start thing on it.And the tooless adjuster.I don't care for that at all! My FIL is layed up with a broken rib so he can't help like he usually does.The other BIL has a pile of logs laying there too.But no one wants to help him LOL Because he doesen't do anything to help anyone else.FIL did all his cutting last year and wifes uncle did all the splitting for him.He never said so much as thanks!! So this year he is SOL!!Cheap skate didn't even pitch in any gas money for the saws or splitter!I will do anything for anyone that helps me.But you only do that to me once and your done LOL Now my wife and MIL are fighting a little because the wife said that baby brother is on his own LOL So soon as I can get moving I will go cut some wood!Wife won't be there to yell at me LOL She has thurs,fri,sat.sun off so I will be watched very close the next few days! LOL Got Rons bits ready to go in the cordless dremels.Man I love them things!! Hope Ron can get some more of them?I want a few of them LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Could be something good in this CL ad here but to far away up in maine.

" Three chainsaws that need work. Partner Farmer and Partner Pioneer. Also, small Homelite. $50. "


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got the saws ready to go! 2 350s and my Craftsman 54 & 60cc.Should be good for today? My BIL won't use anything but one of my 350s.My FIL has a Stihl of some kind?Can't remember what it is?The BIL won't use it he just hates that thing LOL Have no idea why?It has the easy start thing on it.And the tooless adjuster.I don't care for that at all! My FIL is layed up with a broken rib so he can't help like he usually does.The other BIL has a pile of logs laying there too.But no one wants to help him LOL Because he doesen't do anything to help anyone else.FIL did all his cutting last year and wifes uncle did all the splitting for him.He never said so much as thanks!! So this year he is SOL!!Cheap skate didn't even pitch in any gas money for the saws or splitter!I will do anything for anyone that helps me.But you only do that to me once and your done LOL Now my wife and MIL are fighting a little because the wife said that baby brother is on his own LOL So soon as I can get moving I will go cut some wood!Wife won't be there to yell at me LOL She has thurs,fri,sat.sun off so I will be watched very close the next few days! LOL Got Rons bits ready to go in the cordless dremels.Man I love them things!! Hope Ron can get some more of them?I want a few of them LOL


 
Wow,,,sounds like your plate is full 
when i get a chance i will check on getting more of the diamond bits.
how many you want ? couple dozen ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wow,,,sounds like your plate is full
> when i get a chance i will check on getting more of the diamond bits.
> how many you want ? couple dozen ??


 
It will depend on price LOL I will take as many as I can afford LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Could be something good in this CL ad here but to far away up in maine.
> 
> " Three chainsaws that need work. Partner Farmer and Partner Pioneer. Also, small Homelite. $50. "


 
Sounds like a good deal?How close to Robin?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a good deal?How close to Robin?


 
Way far away from him also


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Way far away from him also


 
To bad the shipping would kill the deal!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lunch time here, its pouring cats n dogs today with some stiff breeze at times. Putting in some time trimming out a new house.


----------



## tbone75

I haven't left yet.BIL had a few things to do before we could start cutting.And I have orders not be over there by myself LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lunch time here, its pouring cats n dogs today with some stiff breeze at times. Putting in some time trimming out a new house.


 
A little over 70 and sunny here today :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

The 028 stuff may have to be in 2 boxes?I may put the nice one by in one and the parts in another?Box may be to big to send up north? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lunch time here, its pouring cats n dogs today with some stiff breeze at times. Putting in some time trimming out a new house.



Yeah Lunch time here too...finishing up the final bill on that stair job....don't enjoy paperwork much...except the bottom line!!! This bottom line has five digits to the left. LOL!!
Clearing up here wind blowing 25-35 NW..lots of low, fast moving clouds..some sun. Gotta clean the chimney this afternoon so I can run the cookstove tonight...first fire of the new season..that Candian NW air is supposed to drop us into the 20s tonight and tomorrow night...but lots of sun during the days...this is how it always starts!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah Lunch time here too...finishing up the final bill on that stair job....don't enjoy paperwork much...except the bottom line!!! This bottom line has five digits to the left. LOL!!
> Clearing up here wind blowing 25-35 NW..lots of low, fast moving clouds..some sun. Gotta clean the chimney this afternoon so I can run the cookstove tonight...first fire of the new season..that Candian NW air is supposed to drop us into the 20s tonight and tomorrow night...but lots of sun during the days...this is how it always starts!!!


 
Durned canadians kant keep that cold stuff to themselves,push it down on us !


----------



## sefh3

Slackers. I had to save this from hitting page 2!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Good save!! We HATE page 2!!!!! Stihls Stihl Suck!!! Or SSS for short......same sound a snake makes..SSS


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Durned canadians kant keep that cold stuff to themselves,push it down on us !


 
You do like cold Canadian beer don`t you? How do you think we keep it cold?...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Slackers. I had to save this from hitting page 2!!!!!


 
Good save Scott, .I caught it and bumped it at lunch time, sure fell fast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Good save!! We HATE page 2!!!!! Stihls Stihl Suck!!! Or SSS for short......same sound a snake makes..SSS


 
Hmmmmm,...I just might have to start wrighting a little poetry,...Red magnesium is dead, sure to fubar the head, weight compares to lead,...lada lada lada...LOL


----------



## PB

Man, you guys sure are a chatty bunch. I can barely keep up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> Man, you guys sure are a chatty bunch. I can barely keep up.


 
All the slackers are off somewhere...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just got home from cutting wood.This had to be the worst day I ever had with saws!!!!!!! First the BIL calls.The muffler keeps coming loose on the 350.Usual on them things but I had it fixed last year.Didn't do at all last year?So I grab more saws and head down.The threads are gone for the muffler in that 350!So he uses the second one till it runs out of gas.Won't start?He starts using the Craftsman gets it pinched.I cut him loose 2 more cuts he throws the chain!Didn't check it after he stuck it.I go to put the chain back on.No adjuster!3 saws down!I go back home fix the adjuster get more saws!Got a big log I needed the 046 for.Starts won't stay running?Just used it 2 weeks ago?We did manage to get 2/3 of the pile cut up and half of that split LOLI am starting to wonder about that BIL?So tonight I have 3 saws to fix but right now I could care less.Just to tired and hurting.Just use the 2 Craftsmans tomorrow they run great!Stihls and Huskys SUCK! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I did manage to get one box sent to Canada and one to N.H. :hmm3grin2orange: One more to send up north yet the first of next week I think? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I did manage to get one box sent to Canada and one to N.H. :hmm3grin2orange: One more to send up north yet the first of next week I think? LOL


 
...:smile2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just got home from cutting wood.This had to be the worst day I ever had with saws!!!!!!! First the BIL calls.The muffler keeps coming loose on the 350.Usual on them things but I had it fixed last year.Didn't do at all last year?So I grab more saws and head down.The threads are gone for the muffler in that 350!So he uses the second one till it runs out of gas.Won't start?He starts using the Craftsman gets it pinched.I cut him loose 2 more cuts he throws the chain!Didn't check it after he stuck it.I go to put the chain back on.No adjuster!3 saws down!I go back home fix the adjuster get more saws!Got a big log I needed the 046 for.Starts won't stay running?Just used it 2 weeks ago?We did manage to get 2/3 of the pile cut up and half of that split LOLI am starting to wonder about that BIL?So tonight I have 3 saws to fix but right now I could care less.Just to tired and hurting.Just use the 2 Craftsmans tomorrow they run great!Stihls and Huskys SUCK! LOL


 
I CAN`T BELIEVE MY EYES,....errr,ears....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just got home from cutting wood.This had to be the worst day I ever had with saws!!!!!!! First the BIL calls.The muffler keeps coming loose on the 350.Usual on them things but I had it fixed last year.Didn't do at all last year?So I grab more saws and head down.The threads are gone for the muffler in that 350!So he uses the second one till it runs out of gas.Won't start?He starts using the Craftsman gets it pinched.I cut him loose 2 more cuts he throws the chain!Didn't check it after he stuck it.I go to put the chain back on.No adjuster!3 saws down!I go back home fix the adjuster get more saws!Got a big log I needed the 046 for.Starts won't stay running?Just used it 2 weeks ago?We did manage to get 2/3 of the pile cut up and half of that split LOLI am starting to wonder about that BIL?So tonight I have 3 saws to fix but right now I could care less.Just to tired and hurting.Just use the 2 Craftsmans tomorrow they run great!Stihls and Huskys SUCK! LOL


 
Wow,at least you got something done !
the 350 muffler hole can be tapped iut to the next size up,then tack wel the bolt head to the muffler.
hurry up and find that dolmar Jerry !!

i had my probs today also,,shower time now tho,.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Wow,at least you got something done !
> the 350 muffler hole can be tapped iut to the next size up,then tack wel the bolt head to the muffler.
> hurry up and find that dolmar Jerry !!
> 
> i had my probs today also,,shower time now tho,.


 
I think John needs a dependable saw.


----------



## sefh3

Looks like John should have grabbed the ole 028 and left those Huskys at home.


----------



## sefh3

Looks like we got another good poll going on how this site is. That should get interesting soon. I personaly liked the old way better and if it was a good thread then scribe via email and check them on my phone that way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I voted to go back to the old layout,..I could monitor all the threadfs much better back then.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think John needs a dependable saw.


 
He is waiting on a dolmar i thnk ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> He is waiting on a dolmar i thnk ??


 
Do you think it would be dependable?


----------



## tbone75

I need to try something different? LOL Stihl and Husky both let me down today!I taped the holes out to 1/4 20 and put new bolts in.So I hope LOL The 046 & other 350 are going to wait LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do you think it would be dependable?


 
Could it be any worse? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Looks like John should have grabbed the ole 028 and left those Huskys at home.


 
It went for a trip today LOL


----------



## PB

Man, I fired up the woodstove tonight and now it is 84 degrees in here. It is going to be a good winter. 

New stoves stink though.


----------



## sefh3

OH that is what is going to Canada eh.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do you think it would be dependable?


 
I do.


----------



## sefh3

PB said:


> Man, I fired up the woodstove tonight and now it is 84 degrees in here. It is going to be a good winter.
> 
> New stoves stink though.


 
Throw another log in there and open the window.


----------



## sefh3

John, might you have a coil in your parts bin for an 021-025? I found one from an MS250 but it mounts different.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John, might you have a coil in your parts bin for an 021-025? I found one from an MS250 but it mounts different.


 
Is that the only model they fit?I could have something?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wow,at least you got something done !
> the 350 muffler hole can be tapped iut to the next size up,then tack wel the bolt head to the muffler.
> hurry up and find that dolmar Jerry !!
> 
> i had my probs today also,,shower time now tho,.


 
What happen to you today Ron?


----------



## sefh3

Yes I think so. The 017 018 might have the same one. I'll check the IPLs and see.


----------



## roncoinc

John,you got that 017 to use !!

to warm still to start the woodstove,72 inside house.

Dec be here soon and shrimp season opens !! 
was looking in the freezer yestday and found a quart bag of frozen uncooked ones in a block of ice..slow thaw and a little heat and they were stil wonderfull !! 
to bad nobody else can get them but us that live on the coast


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,you got that 017 to use !!
> 
> to warm still to start the woodstove,72 inside house.
> 
> Dec be here soon and shrimp season opens !!
> was looking in the freezer yestday and found a quart bag of frozen uncooked ones in a block of ice..slow thaw and a little heat and they were stil wonderfull !!
> to bad nobody else can get them but us that live on the coast


 
You can keep the shrimp! The wood I am cutting is to big for that little saw LOL The logs are 16 to 24.Cherry,ash,hickory & locus


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Got the saws ready to go! 2 350s and my Craftsman 54 & 60cc.Should be good for today? My BIL won't use anything but one of my 350s.My FIL has a Stihl of some kind?Can't remember what it is?The BIL won't use it he just hates that thing LOL Have no idea why?It has the easy start thing on it.And the tooless adjuster.I don't care for that at all! My FIL is layed up with a broken rib so he can't help like he usually does.The other BIL has a pile of logs laying there too.But no one wants to help him LOL Because he doesen't do anything to help anyone else.FIL did all his cutting last year and wifes uncle did all the splitting for him.He never said so much as thanks!! So this year he is SOL!!Cheap skate didn't even pitch in any gas money for the saws or splitter!I will do anything for anyone that helps me.But you only do that to me once and your done LOL Now my wife and MIL are fighting a little because the wife said that baby brother is on his own LOL So soon as I can get moving I will go cut some wood!Wife won't be there to yell at me LOL She has thurs,fri,sat.sun off so I will be watched very close the next few days! LOL Got Rons bits ready to go in the cordless dremels.Man I love them things!! Hope Ron can get some more of them?I want a few of them LOL


 
Don't feel too bad John, we had to build a house for my wife's baby brother while he screwed off most of the time. He didn't cut any wood for this year, his mother and father ended up ordering him a load of cut split and delivered firewood for $500. Best part is they finally made him pay for it himself. Glad I am not alone.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You can keep the shrimp! The wood I am cutting is to big for that little saw LOL The logs are 16 to 24.Cherry,ash,hickory & locus


 
You might like a Dolmar John, I have only had the one saw give me any issue and there are a few in the family that see close to the amount of cutting that mine do. A good one for you would be a ps510 with an 18" bar, they are built well.


----------



## sefh3

Don't worry John, I don' care for shrimp either. Ron you can eat em all.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You might like a Dolmar John, I have only had the one saw give me any issue and there are a few in the family that see close to the amount of cutting that mine do. A good one for you would be a ps510 with an 18" bar, they are built well.


 
Jerry is taking care of me.He is sending me a 116 !! I am in there LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Was working on a husky 50 today.
all it needed was a ring,had it for about a month now so decided to do it today..
Thot i would check ring end gap just for the records,mor like ring OVERLAP !!
double checked ipl,called dealer,he checked,checked more and cross referanced,drove us crazy !! he called husqvarna and found that only the ONE year they made this saw it was 49.xxCC !
took the dremel and made it fit,aint easy grinding that curve in the end to fit around the locating pin 
got 4 tho clearance and went for it 

found i like to mount the boots and bulkhead to jug before installing..







gotta be the easiest saw to work on i ever did,not even any choke linkage,thats in the hood.
uses hex bolt for jug and not allen,plenty big holes to get a socket in there.






Looks pretty good all together too.






will fire it up tomorrow


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Don't worry John, I don' care for shrimp either. Ron you can eat em all.


 
I have tryed them things several times because they look good.But they taste BAD !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jerry is taking care of me.He is sending me a 116 !! I am in there LOL


 
Jerry's a good man, you will like that 116. If he is sending it to you I bet it is like new. Good for you, see what I miss by slacking so much?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Jerry is taking care of me.He is sending me a 116 !! I am in there LOL


 
That will end up being your main saw for sure..

for you guys and the shrimp,all your used to barfing on is that crap from down south that sits in the stores..
these gulf of main shrimp aint shipped out,to delicate so you couldnt even try them if you wanted.
they taste nothing at all like what you have probly tried,more like a piece of candy,very sweet and firm.
the diff is like from dog food to prime rib..
but us from the coast will only know for sure


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry's a good man, you will like that 116. If he is sending it to you I bet it is like new. Good for you, see what I miss by slacking so much?


 
I don't think its that good!It will be just fine no matter what!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry's a good man, you will like that 116. If he is sending it to you I bet it is like new. Good for you, see what I miss by slacking so much?


 
Lets hope he dont port it or do anything like that to it.
John go crazy and end up living in a desert !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That will end up being your main saw for sure..
> 
> for you guys and the shrimp,all your used to barfing on is that crap from down south that sits in the stores..
> these gulf of main shrimp aint shipped out,to delicate so you couldnt even try them if you wanted.
> they taste nothing at all like what you have probly tried,more like a piece of candy,very sweet and firm.
> the diff is like from dog food to prime rib..
> but us from the coast will only know for sure


 
Rub it in good! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> That will end up being your main saw for sure..
> 
> for you guys and the shrimp,all your used to barfing on is that crap from down south that sits in the stores..
> these gulf of main shrimp aint shipped out,to delicate so you couldnt even try them if you wanted.
> they taste nothing at all like what you have probly tried,more like a piece of candy,very sweet and firm.
> the diff is like from dog food to prime rib..
> but us from the coast will only know for sure


 
Seems most of the seafood I have had from up that way has had a cleaner taste, the colder water helps and so does the fact that it is all so fresh. One of my favorite parts of going up there. We are already starting to plan the next trip up.


----------



## roncoinc

Dolmar 116

Model Profile: 116


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was working on a husky 50 today.
> all it needed was a ring,had it for about a month now so decided to do it today..
> Thot i would check ring end gap just for the records,mor like ring OVERLAP !!
> double checked ipl,called dealer,he checked,checked more and cross referanced,drove us crazy !! he called husqvarna and found that only the ONE year they made this saw it was 49.xxCC !
> took the dremel and made it fit,aint easy grinding that curve in the end to fit around the locating pin
> got 4 tho clearance and went for it
> 
> found i like to mount the boots and bulkhead to jug before installing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta be the easiest saw to work on i ever did,not even any choke linkage,thats in the hood.
> uses hex bolt for jug and not allen,plenty big holes to get a socket in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good all together too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will fire it up tomorrow


 
Nice looking saw!


----------



## Mastermind

What's up fellers??? I've been in the shop all dang day. Just came in, I'm tired. 

Everyone needs a good Dolmar John. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## jimdad07

Can't wait to see how John likes that Dolly, it ought to make a believer out of him.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dolmar 116
> 
> Model Profile: 116


 
Very nice!! Pee on Stihl and Husky LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Can't wait to see how John likes that Dolly, it ought to make a believer out of him.


 
That is the only brand I have never heard anyone bad mouth! Got to mean something?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Seems most of the seafood I have had from up that way has had a cleaner taste, the colder water helps and so does the fact that it is all so fresh. One of my favorite parts of going up there. We are already starting to plan the next trip up.


 
Funny thing about them shrimps..once a male mates it changes over to a female so it can get pregnant !!
talk about double duty !
so all the ones caught are female..
OH !! and the eggs,,to die for......


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That is the only brand I have never heard anyone bad mouth! Got to mean something?


 
And a husky bar fits perfect


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> What's up fellers??? I've been in the shop all dang day. Just came in, I'm tired.
> 
> Everyone needs a good Dolmar John. :msp_thumbup:


 
Yes but I get one and like it.I will need 6 more LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And a husky bar fits perfect


 
Now that is very good to hear!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry's a good man, you will like that 116. If he is sending it to you I bet it is like new. Good for you, see what I miss by slacking so much?


 
The 116 I am sending John is one of my personal saws that have been used but well looked after, it may not look like new but it will have many years of service left in it. They were the most reliable PRO saws I used for about 15 years in the forests around here. In 15 years I owned and run 5 of them, my dad owned 2 and the only parts I ever needed to replace were a few air filters and one electronic module.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yes but I get one and like it.I will need 6 more LOL


 
I havent stopped at 12 yet


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Funny thing about them shrimps..once a male mates it changes over to a female so it can get pregnant !!
> talk about double duty !
> so all the ones caught are female..
> OH !! and the eggs,,to die for......


 
See...Them things just aint right! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Time for Dolmar dreamland


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 116 I am sending John is one of my personal saws that have been used but well looked after, it may not look like new but it will have many years of service left in it. They were the most reliable PRO saws I used for about 15 years in the forests around here. In 15 years I owned and run 5 of them, my dad owned 2 and the only parts I ever needed to replace were a few air filters and one electronic module.


 
Looks don't make no diff !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Lets hope he dont port it or do anything like that to it.
> John go crazy and end up living in a desert !! LOL !!


 
I am not telling...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time for Dolmar dreamland


 
Nite Ron


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am not telling...


 
OH boy!!!! This could be very very fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I started porting them in 1986.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am not telling...


 
It don't even have to run.I can fix that LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I started porting them in 1986.


 
Bet you can do it in your sleep LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It don't even have to run.I can fix that LOL


 
It won`t leave here til it runs right.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It won`t leave here til it runs right.


 
No big deal to me Jerry.You got enough to do!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bet you can do it in your sleep LOL


 
I may not be able to do it in my sleep but I am quite familiar with their insides.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 116 I am sending John is one of my personal saws that have been used but well looked after, it may not look like new but it will have many years of service left in it. They were the most reliable PRO saws I used for about 15 years in the forests around here. In 15 years I owned and run 5 of them, my dad owned 2 and the only parts I ever needed to replace were a few air filters and one electronic module.


 
When I said new, I meant mechanically. You seem to take a lot of pride on having your equipment in top running condition. I am getting that way myself the more I learn and work on these saws. It is much easier to maintain them every time you use them vs. when they break down. There is a certain era of saws that I am really starting to enjoy working on more than any other and that seems to be the 80's and early 90's. That group of SDs falls right into that group. I wish I had known more about saw repair last winter before I sent that 120si up to you, still a little embarrassed about the fuel leak it had.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Time for Dolmar dreamland


 
Good night Ron.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> When I said new, I meant mechanically. You seem to take a lot of pride on having your equipment in top running condition. I am getting that way myself the more I learn and work on these saws. It is much easier to maintain them every time you use them vs. when they break down. There is a certain era of saws that I am really starting to enjoy working on more than any other and that seems to be the 80's and early 90's. That group of SDs falls right into that group. I wish I had known more about saw repair last winter before I sent that 120si up to you, still a little embarrassed about the fuel leak it had.


 
If it was one he used!You know its like new inside!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> When I said new, I meant mechanically. You seem to take a lot of pride on having your equipment in top running condition. I am getting that way myself the more I learn and work on these saws. It is much easier to maintain them every time you use them vs. when they break down. There is a certain era of saws that I am really starting to enjoy working on more than any other and that seems to be the 80's and early 90's. That group of SDs falls right into that group. I wish I had known more about saw repair last winter before I sent that 120si up to you, still a little embarrassed about the fuel leak it had.


 
I do like my mechanicals to be up to snuff, I can`t remember missing any cutting time with my saws since around 1967-68 when my dads Pioneer 1110 started sucking the felt into the carb from the felt wick pickup in the gas tank.
I enjoy getting saws with problems, lets me use my diagnostic capabilities and some of my ingenuity to fix some of the problems that come my way.Especially the ones that I am told can`t be fixed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If it was one he used!You know its like new inside!


 
If Sachs Dolmar had not been bought out by Makita I would most likely still be running and using them for my main saws. I only went to Stihl when I could no longer depend on my SD dealer getting parts for the saws I had. Common things like air filters, bar guide plates or a on/off switch.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I do like my mechanicals to be up to snuff, I can`t remember missing any cutting time with my saws since around 1967-68 when my dads Pioneer 1110 started sucking the felt into the carb from the felt wick pickup in the gas tank.
> I enjoy getting saws with problems, lets me use my diagnostic capabilities and some of my ingenuity to fix some of the problems that come my way.Especially the ones that I am told can`t be fixed.


 
After my dad today I can't say that LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If Sachs Dolmar had not been bought out by Makita I would most likely still be running and using them for my main saws. I only went to Stihl when I could no longer depend on my SD dealer getting parts for the saws I had. Common things like air filters, bar guide plates or a on/off switch.


 
Makita screwed that up good didn't they.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> After my dad today I can't say that LOL


 
Don`t feel too bad John, all machines break down or Fubar at some point, where I run my saws mostly myself I seem to know if something needs attention before it stops or falls apart. Nowadays you cannot depend on the fuel with E10 in it, it does funny things to all fuel related components. I don`t have to put up with that stuff up here so far.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> If Sachs Dolmar had not been bought out by Makita I would most likely still be running and using them for my main saws. I only went to Stihl when I could no longer depend on my SD dealer getting parts for the saws I had. Common things like air filters, bar guide plates or a on/off switch.


 
I can understand that. I still love the saws, both old and new. I like the heavy build of the new ones but I am not impressed with the time factor of getting things fixed. I'll still buy them though, they are still a good machine. I do think that if one is going to compare the new Dolmars to the new Stihls and Huskies, I think they are right there with them in terms of quality and price.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t feel too bad John, all machines break down or Fubar at some point, where I run my saws mostly myself I seem to know if something needs attention before it stops or falls apart. Nowadays you cannot depend on the fuel with E10 in it, it does funny things to all fuel related components. I don`t have to put up with that stuff up here so far.


 
That E10 crap causes all kinds of problems!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Makita screwed that up good didn't they.


 
They sure did, at least for me and many others around here, we had a great dealer, just one of us good ole boys, that we all got along fantastic with, he was a very good mechanic and could fix the saws first time around every time. He even kept a few saws to hand out to good full time customers if a saw was going to be held up waiting for parts. When Makita took over he had a very hard time trying to deal with them and eventually gave up his dealership. Many hundreds of us were left in a lurch for good dependable saws.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Makita screwed that up good didn't they.


 
The Makita/Dolmar relationship is interesting. From what I have read and been told by my dealer, Dolmar has always maintained their controlling interest in the company as well as most of the decision making process for design, even when they were in with Sachs. It seems Makita comes into play with $$$ and marketing. Maybe this is bad info, Jerry can probably tell us more. I have wondered what happened to Sachs in the scheme of things. A good example is the time period in the early to mid 90's when all you saw on the saws was the Dolmar name, just like my 120si, but Makita was not in play yet. It just says Dolmar. Following the 120si I think was the 6800i which also said Dolmar (just like the new ones) but it has more of the design elements that we are used to seeing in them today mixed in with some of the older ones. Still the oldest saw company around, they must be doing something right.


----------



## tbone75

This Stihl dealer I have around me is the biggest joke ever!He will sell you a new saw but good luck after that!His service is even worse!He also sells Echo some how?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> They sure did, at least for me and many others around here, we had a great dealer, just one of us good ole boys, that we all got along fantastic with, he was a very good mechanic and could fix the saws first time around every time. He even kept a few saws to hand out to good full time customers if a saw was going to be held up waiting for parts. When Makita took over he had a very hard time trying to deal with them and eventually gave up his dealership. Many hundreds of us were left in a lurch for good dependable saws.


 
That would steer me in another direction myself I think. Not good to wait for a saw that is supposed to be making you money to feed your family. I know that if I had been relying on the 9010 to pay the bills this year, I would have been SOL even though I think a lot of the hold up was my dealer.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> This Stihl dealer I have around me is the biggest joke ever!He will sell you a new saw but good luck after that!His service is even worse!He also sells Echo some how?


 
I am surprised at how many Echo dealers you see around. They must have a hard time competing with Home Depot.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> The Makita/Dolmar relationship is interesting. From what I have read and been told by my dealer, Dolmar has always maintained their controlling interest in the company as well as most of the decision making process for design, even when they were in with Sachs. It seems Makita comes into play with $$$ and marketing. Maybe this is bad info, Jerry can probably tell us more. I have wondered what happened to Sachs in the scheme of things. A good example is the time period in the early to mid 90's when all you saw on the saws was the Dolmar name, just like my 120si, but Makita was not in play yet. It just says Dolmar. Following the 120si I think was the 6800i which also said Dolmar (just like the new ones) but it has more of the design elements that we are used to seeing in them today mixed in with some of the older ones. Still the oldest saw company around, they must be doing something right.


 
It seemed to me that once Makita got involved that all the dealers in NS gave up, they claimed they could not deal with the new distributorship set up or get parts on a timely basis. I even went to the Makita repair center here in Dartmouth and they did not want to order or sell me parts. They only wanted to sell me a Makita saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

In my opinion it is the Dolmar dealers that are holding back the popularity of their saws, not enough of them and really poor service from the ones around. Especially for men depending on their saws for a livelyhood. Not everyone can afford to have 3-4 chainsaws worth $1000 or more each just so they can have at least one running.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I am surprised at how many Echo dealers you see around. They must have a hard time competing with Home Depot.


 
I have yet to come across an Echo dealer around here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its that time again, good night guys, off to bed for me.


----------



## tbone75

Well guys I am very beat!I just hope I can hit it again tomorrow?Just depends on the body LOL You guys have a great one!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> It seemed to me that once Makita got involved that all the dealers in NS gave up, they claimed they could not deal with the new distributorship set up or get parts on a timely basis. I even went to the Makita repair center here in Dartmouth and they did not want to order or sell me parts. They only wanted to sell me a Makita saw.


 
I have heard that a lot about the parts being slow. I have been told that they want the saw's life story before they will warranty anything, they won't ship a warranty part until they have what they want. Do you have any dealers left in your area? I can't find a Makita saw anywhere in my area, a lot of people don't even know they exist here. We do have a lot of Dolmar dealers springing up in the area, my main one has been dealing them for about 12 years, another old timer I know who I get a lot of older saw parts from has been selling them since Sachs was involved and there is another new one near him that just opened last year. The old timer seems to be the most reliable for parts and information.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Well guys I am very beat!I just hope I can hit it again tomorrow?Just depends on the body LOL You guys have a great one!


 
Have a good one John, I should probably head off myself. See you guys tomorrow night.


----------



## RandyMac

slackers!


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> slackers!


 
That I am this morning , just like the others !


----------



## RandyMac

You are late!


----------



## roncoinc

Shhhhhh,,,ya wanna wake up Robin ??


----------



## tbone75

Good morning...I am slacking just a little LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I thot i would get an early start to the day.
go down and finish up that husky 50 ..
only 34 outside and the shop will be COLD !!
dont wanna start the furnace,dont know if any fuel ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I thot i would get an early start to the day.
> go down and finish up that husky 50 ..
> only 34 outside and the shop will be COLD !!
> dont wanna start the furnace,dont know if any fuel ??


 
No wood stove in the shop?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No wood stove in the shop?


 
Oh no man ! all that gas and oil,parts washer,etc,to much flamable stuff to close.
only an 8x32 ft trailer.
Furnace is great,turn it on 5 min later is warm.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh no man ! all that gas and oil,parts washer,etc,to much flamable stuff to close.
> only an 8x32 ft trailer.
> Furnace is great,turn it on 5 min later is warm.


 
Yes that could be a problem LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yes that could be a problem LOL


 
I use diesel and it aint cheap but i can heat the place when in there on five gallons a week.
thats four chain sharpenings or one small repair or one small part sold.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I use diesel and it aint cheap but i can heat the place when in there on five gallons a week.
> thats four chain sharpenings or one small repair or one small part sold.


 
Thats very cheap heat!Hell I wouldn't use wood in there any way.Plus it heats up fast!Must have it fixed up good in there.


----------



## roncoinc

I got in the mail the governor spring i lost for my woodsplitter motor.
gotta finish that and a trip to the store for a complete lovejoy coupling,both ends and the middle rubber thingy.
take of the motor thats on it now and replace.
oh my,the list goes on 
glad i dont have a job


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thats very cheap heat!Hell I wouldn't use wood in there any way.Plus it heats up fast!Must have it fixed up good in there.


 
I been posting pictures..


----------



## tbone75

Haven't got to use the diamond bits yet.This is some nice wood.No dirt so my chain stays sharp.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Haven't got to use the diamond bits yet.This is some nice wood.No dirt so my chain stays sharp.


 
whats to get used to ?
slide em back and forth gently.
med speed,not to fast.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I been posting pictures..


 
You have it looking real good in there!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> whats to get used to ?
> slide em back and forth gently.
> med speed,not to fast.


 
I have did 3 chains so far.They work so easy and fast!And them chains are super sharp!! Love them things!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I just didn't need to use them yesterday cutting.


----------



## tbone75

Going to go try and get the 046 running.I need a bigger saw today for a couple big logs.


----------



## tbone75

Found my 350 problem.has half a circlip missing!Got both sides of the piston :bang:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Found my 350 problem.has half a circlip missing!Got both sides of the piston :bang:


 
Aftermarket 346ne top end PORTED !!!! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Piston pics.It put a nice gouge in bot sides of the jug too.Right in the transfer holes.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Aftermarket 346ne top end PORTED !!!! :msp_thumbup:


 
That would be great.But I haven't tryed porting yet? LOL


----------



## tbone75

This was a new golf top end.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That would be great.But I haven't tryed porting yet? LOL


 
send it to me


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This was a new golf top end.


 
didnt know golf made cylinders

i think i have all the pix of a 350 build,someplace


----------



## tbone75

I got it from that kfar place?May not be golf?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> send it to me


 
Careful you may get it! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I got it from that kfar place?May not be golf?


 
piston and jug ?

put the clips in with opening at top or bottom ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> piston and jug ?
> 
> put the clips in with opening at top or bottom ?


 
Sure did edit opening at the bottom


----------



## tbone75

Yes I got piston and jug from kfar


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure did edit opening at the bottom


 
is it the 346 jug with the bulging transfers ?
maybe a clip not all the way in ?
check for warranty ?


----------



## tbone75

I have a new P&C for one.But its chicom it was so cheap I wanted to try it.Won't be out much if it goes LOL You want to port that?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> is it the 346 jug with the bulging transfers ?
> maybe a clip not all the way in ?
> check for warranty ?


 
Yes 346 jug and its been on there almost 2 yrs.


----------



## tbone75

Going to try and get a pic of the jug. BRB


----------



## tbone75

Jug pics


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have a new P&C for one.But its chicom it was so cheap I wanted to try it.Won't be out much if it goes LOL You want to port that?


 
Is it a 346 setup ?
or open port 350 ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> jug pics


 
ouch !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Is it a 346 setup ?
> or open port 350 ?


 
Here ya go


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ouch !!!


 
Yep! This thing was running very good too!


----------



## roncoinc

I was asking about the new unesed set you had..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I was asking about the new unesed set you had..


 
Looks the same as this one


----------



## tbone75

Let me get a couple pics of the new one


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks the same as this one


 
Pic of the side showing bulging transfer ?


----------



## tbone75

Oops! Not the same!


----------



## tablecloth

good night for now everyone


----------



## roncoinc

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=201755&stc=1&d=1317909407


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Oops! Not the same!


 
All you can do with that is work the in and out holes


----------



## tbone75

How about i buy another better one then let you port it?


----------



## tbone75

tablecloth said:


> good night for now everyone


 
Good nite.Come back and see us again LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> How about i buy another better one then let you port it?


 
OR,work the holes on that one and start learning ??
i got the pix.
either way,i can do it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=201755&stc=1&d=1317909407


 
That looks nice!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OR,work the holes on that one and start learning ??
> i got the pix.
> either way,i can do it.


 
I will just get something better and let you have at it LOL


----------



## tbone75

What one would you buy for it?


----------



## tbone75

I think i will give this one a shot.I have plenty of saws to try it on.Just going to have to wait a while on it.Got so many other things to do for now.For now I would love to have one you did!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will just get something better and let you have at it LOL


 
Then you will have to map the jug like this.unless send whole saw ! 

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=201756&stc=1&d=1317910274


----------



## tbone75

I will send the whole thing to you LOL What P&C would you like me to get?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will send the whole thing to you LOL What P&C would you like me to get?


 
Same as you had with the bulging transfers on the side.
only need to send cyl base,sorry bout that.


----------



## roncoinc

45mm


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Same as you had with the bulging transfers on the side.
> only need to send cyl base,sorry bout that.


 
Yes that would be all you need.That makes it easy!OK I will get right on that! LOL Just let me what I owe you for the work?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 45mm


 
Yes that was what this one was


----------



## tbone75

I will let you know when I get it and send it to you.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yes that was what this one was


 
PISTON CYLINDER KIT FOR HUSQVARNA CHAINSAW 350 353 346 | eBay

Looks like it ? dont say if 45mm,may ask ?


----------



## tbone75

I got to go cut some wood.The OL is ready and waiting on me LOL catch you later Ron.And thanks a million!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> PISTON CYLINDER KIT FOR HUSQVARNA CHAINSAW 350 353 346 | eBay
> 
> Looks like it ? dont say if 45mm,may ask ?


 
I will do that.If its not I will look some more


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I got to go cut some wood.The OL is ready and waiting on me LOL catch you later Ron.And thanks a million!!!


 
I never seen this one before ??

Cylinder Piston Fit Husqvarna 350 351 353 346 345 340 | eBay


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> PISTON CYLINDER KIT FOR HUSQVARNA CHAINSAW 350 353 346 | eBay
> 
> Looks like it ? dont say if 45mm,may ask ?


 
Sent him a email and asked if its 45 or 44mm


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Sent him a email and asked if its 45 or 44mm


 
Thats the one I have.But i got it for 39.00 LOL


----------



## tbone75

Done cutting the first load of logs.brought home 3 trucks full of wood!Lot more to split and haul yet.Only had to touch up 1chain that was after I cut up 2 20" locus 12' long LOL.That chit is hard!And no break downs today.Unless you count me LOL I ran the 60cc Craftsman and the BIL ran the Husky.Back to the wood pile!


----------



## tbone75

Done with wood today.Just brought home truck load #5! That is enough for today LOL May work on saws after I get something to eat?


----------



## sefh3

John you sound busy these days. It's getting that time of the year to get that wood in.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John you sound busy these days. It's getting that time of the year to get that wood in.


 
Just the last 2 days. LOL Got lots of help right now!Making the best of it.Back isn't doing to bad for the moment?Hope I get lucky with it till the wood is done!


----------



## sefh3

Good the hear the back is holding up.


----------



## tbone75

Got my belly full now I can barely move!Should not have sit down I guess?Not to sure I will be doing anything the rest of today?


----------



## tbone75

Good news Jerry! The rest of the 028 stuff showed up.Another crank case and handle.I will try to get it sent out by Mon.


----------



## tbone75

Ron I think I will just put that cheap P&C on that 350 and run the crap out of it LOL When it goes I will get a better one.All them cheaper kits are 44mm I did find one in the UK that says 45mm and it has the bolt on sides.It would run about 100.00.Don't know what else I may find?Not worth bothering with right now I don't think.And I have a much better saw that will be coming LOL


----------



## tbone75

Only saw I used today was the Craftsman.That thing is a good saw!20" bar and it don't bog out at all even in the hickory or locus in a 19" log!The bar was just barely poking through.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.....been a bummer 24HRS...went to do the horses last night around 6:00PM. The old mare was being weird didn't want apples...then didn't want grain...then she dropped down and tried to roll...was already muddy from doing this before. The girl we have help train the young guy came up and we put the mineral oil to her and she walked the ol girl around the pasture until 9:00PM. I went and picked up my 17 yr. old daughter from work and we walked her too, but she was not coming to it......called my daughter's grandmother (mothers side..large animal vet) she came down and did a once over..said the mare had collicked, had rolled and wound her guts up...not much to do..old horse (28) and she didn't think she would survive a trailer trip to a repair facility.....options lean...my daughter has had this horse since she was 7.....bummin....decision made...midnight..30 degrees...dark....vet came equipted to fix horse...had to return to port and rerig to put horse down...returned and we didn't leave the pasture until 2:00AM....home 2:30....frozen, both of us.....up at 5:30..read Dan and RandyMac's morning routine..not time to respond....Ellsworth Feed and Seed opens 6:30..waiting...got hay to keep the little guy busy while the rest of the work proceeds....8:30 AM talked to the local Dolmar/International Harvested dealer...rented a 4WD wheel back hoe.....nice rig ..used it before....went up to the farm dragged stiff horse to beautiful flat sport....dug hole 6' X 6' X 10'.....had service...put hoss in hole....backfilled....drank rum...drank Ballentines...about to have supper...somewhat beat.....this farmer crap is for the birds......us ocean folk just toss it overboard when it's done..metal...flesh...it don't matter..move on. I may be slack tomorrow morning as well........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.....been a bummer 24HRS...went to do the horses last night around 6:00PM. The old mare was being weird didn't want apples...then didn't want grain...then she dropped down and tried to roll...was already muddy from doing this before. The girl we have help train the young guy came up and we put the mineral oil to her and she walked the ol girl around the pasture until 9:00PM. I went and picked up my 17 yr. old daughter from work and we walked her too, but she was not coming to it......called my daughter's grandmother (mothers side..large animal vet) she came down and did a once over..said the mare had collicked, had rolled and wound her guts up...not much to do..old horse (28) and she didn't think she would survive a trailer trip to a repair facility.....options lean...my daughter has had this horse since she was 7.....bummin....decision made...midnight..30 degrees...dark....vet came equipted to fix horse...had to return to port and rerig to put horse down...returned and we didn't leave the pasture until 2:00AM....home 2:30....frozen, both of us.....up at 5:30..read Dan and RandyMac's morning routine..not time to respond....Ellsworth Feed and Seed opens 6:30..waiting...got hay to keep the little guy busy while the rest of the work proceeds....8:30 AM talked to the local Dolmar/International Harvested dealer...rented a 4WD wheel back hoe.....nice rig ..used it before....went up to the farm dragged stiff horse to beautiful flat sport....dug hole 6' X 6' X 10'.....had service...put hoss in hole....backfilled....drank rum...drank Ballentines...about to have supper...somewhat beat.....this farmer crap is for the birds......us ocean folk just toss it overboard when it's done..metal...flesh...it don't matter..move on. I may be slack tomorrow morning as well........


 
Real sorry to hear that Robin.Hard to loose a pet you've had that long.You better get some rest!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have heard that a lot about the parts being slow. I have been told that they want the saw's life story before they will warranty anything, they won't ship a warranty part until they have what they want. Do you have any dealers left in your area? I can't find a Makita saw anywhere in my area, a lot of people don't even know they exist here. We do have a lot of Dolmar dealers springing up in the area, my main one has been dealing them for about 12 years, another old timer I know who I get a lot of older saw parts from has been selling them since Sachs was involved and there is another new one near him that just opened last year. The old timer seems to be the most reliable for parts and information.


 
I have a Makita repair center in Dartmouth, about 14 miles from me, I can get Makits stuff from them but it is like pulling teeth and slow as molasses running uphill in January...LOL
I don`t think there is a Dolmar dealer anywhere close to me.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a Makita repair center in Dartmouth, about 14 miles from me, I can get Makits stuff from them but it is like pulling teeth and slow as molasses running uphill in January...LOL
> I don`t think there is a Dolmar dealer anywhere close to me.


 
Now that is SLOW!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks John.....I didn't think I was that connected to the daughter's spitful old hoss....but it would seem I am.....but a lot more bummed for the little guy as I bought him for company to her when we brought them up to a lady friends farm to pasture. He has never been alone.....and he's calling.....constantly....poor boy.....gotta have a plan change....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.....been a bummer 24HRS...went to do the horses last night around 6:00PM. The old mare was being weird didn't want apples...then didn't want grain...then she dropped down and tried to roll...was already muddy from doing this before. The girl we have help train the young guy came up and we put the mineral oil to her and she walked the ol girl around the pasture until 9:00PM. I went and picked up my 17 yr. old daughter from work and we walked her too, but she was not coming to it......called my daughter's grandmother (mothers side..large animal vet) she came down and did a once over..said the mare had collicked, had rolled and wound her guts up...not much to do..old horse (28) and she didn't think she would survive a trailer trip to a repair facility.....options lean...my daughter has had this horse since she was 7.....bummin....decision made...midnight..30 degrees...dark....vet came equipted to fix horse...had to return to port and rerig to put horse down...returned and we didn't leave the pasture until 2:00AM....home 2:30....frozen, both of us.....up at 5:30..read Dan and RandyMac's morning routine..not time to respond....Ellsworth Feed and Seed opens 6:30..waiting...got hay to keep the little guy busy while the rest of the work proceeds....8:30 AM talked to the local Dolmar/International Harvested dealer...rented a 4WD wheel back hoe.....nice rig ..used it before....went up to the farm dragged stiff horse to beautiful flat sport....dug hole 6' X 6' X 10'.....had service...put hoss in hole....backfilled....drank rum...drank Ballentines...about to have supper...somewhat beat.....this farmer crap is for the birds......us ocean folk just toss it overboard when it's done..metal...flesh...it don't matter..move on. I may be slack tomorrow morning as well........


 
Real sorry to hear about the hoss, been there and had to put a few down, never pleasant and when its a childs pet even worse.
I have not had a happy birthday since I was 15, on that birthday I held the head of my favorite horse in my lap sitting in a melting snow mud puddle til she passed from this world, I grew up working around and then working the woods with her. Every birthday since I rember that day.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thanks John.....I didn't think I was that connected to the daughter's spitful old hoss....but it would seem I am.....but a lot more bummed for the little guy as I bought him for company to her when we brought them up to a lady friends farm to pasture. He has never been alone.....and he's calling.....constantly....poor boy.....gotta have a plan change....


 
Yes I know what that is all about.I was raised around horses Dad was even a black smith for a long time.I have so many scars from horses it aint funny LOL Now I wouldn't have one if you gave it to me LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now that is SLOW!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
You know it,...I can order parts from the US and have then weeks before the Makita dealer gets them in.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You know it,...I can order parts from the US and have then weeks before the Makita dealer gets them in.


 
That is bad!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Real sorry to hear about the hoss, been there and had to put a few down, never pleasant and when its a childs pet even worse.
> I have not had a happy birthday since I was 15, on that birthday I held the head of my favorite horse in my lap sitting in a melting snow mud puddle til she passed from this world, I grew up working around and then working the woods with her. Every birthday since I rember that day.



That's bound to tough on a 15 yr old...my daughter did the same this AM....she's like iron..on the outside..I worry...would rather see her cryin her eyes out....she ain't the type though...I ain't that hard....I watered up a couple times digging the hole with him standing over her watching intently what I was doing...once in a while calling....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That's bound to tough on a 15 yr old...my daughter did the same this AM....she's like iron..on the outside..I worry...would rather see her cryin her eyes out....she ain't the type though...I ain't that hard....I watered up a couple times digging the hole with him standing over her watching intently what I was doing...once in a while calling....


 
I would be the same as you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That's bound to tough on a 15 yr old...my daughter did the same this AM....she's like iron..on the outside..I worry...would rather see her cryin her eyes out....she ain't the type though...I ain't that hard....I watered up a couple times digging the hole with him standing over her watching intently what I was doing...once in a while calling....


 
I had to be like her, couldn`t show emotion and a guy never cried when others were around. Shure choked me up for a long time after if I had to talk about that day.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had to be like her, couldn`t show emotion and a guy never cried when others were around. Shure choked me up for a long time after if I had to talk about that day.


 
I do and just can't help it. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I do and just can't help it. LOL


 
I think a lot of us grew up really screwed up due to not being allowed to show emotion.


----------



## tbone75

My next load of logs will be here in the next couple days.Can't wait to get it done LOL My old beat up body is not happy LOL I love doing it but my body keeps saying [email protected]#$ you LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think a lot of us grew up really screwed up due to not being allowed to show emotion.


 
Just don't seem like a good idea to keep all that in.Its going to come out some way?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My next load of logs will be here in the next couple days.Can't wait to get it done LOL My old beat up body is not happy LOL I love doing it but my body keeps saying [email protected]#$ you LOL


 
Wood duty is tough on the body, it will make you hurt in places you don`t know you have...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jerry did you see the pics of that cylinder I put on here today?Just wonder what you think of it?try to use it or not?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wood duty is tough on the body, it will make you hurt in places you don`t know you have...LOL


 
Real bad when you haven't done anything much in the last year LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry did you see the pics of that cylinder I put on here today?Just wonder what you think of it?try to use it or not?


 
The 350 cylinder? The gouged one or the cheap Chinese one?


----------



## little possum

Been haulin some wood home, hauled 3 more nice chunks of red oak today. And today pushed up all the old rotten stuff that I didnt get split up the year before last. Gonna have one heck of a bon fire!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Real bad when you haven't done anything much in the last year LOL


 
Thats why I never stop or slow down, it would hurt too much to start back up...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Been haulin some wood home, hauled 3 more nice chunks of red oak today. And today pushed up all the old rotten stuff that I didnt get split up the year before last. Gonna have one heck of a bon fire!


 
Looks like some good hardwood.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 350 cylinder? The gouged one or the cheap Chinese one?


 
The gouged one.You think that thing would still run?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think a lot of us grew up really screwed up due to not being allowed to show emotion.



Yeah Jerry...I'm not sure how she comes by it.....When my father died..I had to tell her as they were real close...she was 4 ...she was quite taken back as I was telling her there were tears running down my cheeks....she had never seen me do that before. 

Yeah our generation was taught to believe that tears and grieving were a sign of weakness.....I have a hard time beleaving this generation is brining themselves up the same way... but man she can be a tough nut...


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Been haulin some wood home, hauled 3 more nice chunks of red oak today. And today pushed up all the old rotten stuff that I didnt get split up the year before last. Gonna have one heck of a bon fire!


 
That stuff will be burning for 3 days! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah Jerry...I'm not sure how she comes by it.....When my father died..I had to tell her as they were real close...she was 4 ...she was quite taken back as I was telling her there were tears running down my cheeks....she had never seen me do that before.
> 
> Yeah our generation was taught to believe that tears and grieving were a sign of weakness.....I have a hard time beleaving this generation is brining themselves up the same way... but man she can be a tough nut...


 
That is good and bad both?


----------



## Cantdog

I'm done...nuff whining for one day. Have a god one guys...I may beat Dan tomorrow...or not...


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> that is good and bad both?


 
yes!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite Robin,get some well deserved rest.


----------



## little possum

Haha John, thats the good wood!  Best not burn it up yet. Might need that to keep the saws warm this winter. I need to get a shot of the burn pile. Ended up bigger than I thought.. Gonna be a good Friday evening next week I hope!

That makes 7 NICE chunks of wood. Got 7 trees to cut while we have the skidsteer. Gonna be busy! Then the splitting starts! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I'm done...nuff whining for one day. Have a god one guys...I may beat Dan tomorrow...or not...


 
Nite Robin you take care!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Haha John, thats the good wood!  Best not burn it up yet. Might need that to keep the saws warm this winter. I need to get a shot of the burn pile. Ended up bigger than I thought.. Gonna be a good Friday evening next week I hope!
> 
> That makes 7 NICE chunks of wood. Got 7 trees to cut while we have the skidsteer. Gonna be busy! Then the splitting starts! :bang:


 
OK thats better LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time for me to hit the sack.Been a tough day on me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite John, I will not be long after you.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> I'm done...nuff whining for one day. Have a god one guys...I may beat Dan tomorrow...or not...


 
I don't know how your going to do that if your sleeping in .


Slacker , two more posts on other threads and we'd have been on page two .


----------



## Cantdog

Yep..... prettty slack this morning.....ZZZZzzzz....SSS.....ZZZZZzzzzz....SSS......


----------



## RandyMac

Been busy murdering September's stats, hate numbers.


----------



## roncoinc

John,that scored p&c will never run again.
take the cheap replacement you have and port the input and the exhaust,will make noticable gains.
all you need is a cheap set of digital calipers and a dremel tool,pencil and masking tape 
maybe take an hour to do.


----------



## roncoinc

Trying to remember what i forgot to post last nite..

did finish that husky 50.
after grinding the ring ends down and shaping to fit the pin i got 4 tho clearance.
after together i got 120lbs comp.
droped some mix in the carb and fired it up,let it get warm and shut it down.
comp went to 150 lbs.
then i went and cut some wood with it,will have to check comp again just to see.








Did take a video of it cutting but john wouldnt see it so i wont show it..
it does cut surprisingly well tho


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,that scored p&c will never run again.
> take the cheap replacement you have and port the input and the exhaust,will make noticable gains.
> all you need is a cheap set of digital calipers and a dremel tool,pencil and masking tape
> maybe take an hour to do.


 
Ok Ron may just give it a try.What can I hurt LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ok Ron may just give it a try.What can I hurt LOL


 
Can walk you thru it with pix


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Can walk you thru it with pix


 
Its about time I gave it a try LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Its about time I gave it a try LOL


 
Will need one cutting bit and a ball shaped stone for the dremel


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Will need one cutting bit and a ball shaped stone for the dremel


 
Good chance I have that.


----------



## tbone75

Not doing so good today.Been up for 3 hrs and just can't get moving? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

9901 Tungsten Carbide Cutter / Model: 9901

and one that just has a stone ball on the end.


----------



## roncoinc

Widget Supply 1/2 inch Round AO Grinding Stone, DARK BROWN, Compare to Dremel 921


----------



## tbone75

Got them marked!I need to look I could have them?


----------



## tbone75

I think I read leave the intake side a little rough?


----------



## tbone75

I see Robin down there.How are you doing today?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I see Robin down there.How are you doing today?



Pretty Good John...Yourself?? Going to try a little porting????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Pretty Good John...Yourself?? Going to try a little porting????


 Yes I think I will give it a try.Won't be out much if I mess this one up LOL Just got home with 2 more truck loads of wood.


----------



## tbone75

Slackers!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Slackers!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Not me !!!

gotta go open up the shop.
somebody coming for that husky 50 i just finished,offered me $125 !!
dishwasher crapped out and i need something quick so i told him if he shows up tonite he can have it for that..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Not me !!!
> 
> gotta go open up the shop.
> somebody coming for that husky 50 i just finished,offered me $125 !!
> dishwasher crapped out and i need something quick so i told him if he shows up tonite he can have it for that..


 
I hope he shows up for you Ron.I had enough wood for the day.And so has all my help LOL We are all sore as hell LOL Got the first load all cut split and stacked!Waiting on the next load?


----------



## RandyMac

ARRRR!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> ARRRR!!!!!!


 
You got it back!And its looking good for a ford LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I hope he shows up for you Ron.I had enough wood for the day.And so has all my help LOL We are all sore as hell LOL Got the first load all cut split and stacked!Waiting on the next load?


 
hyup,,  he showed with cash..
$100 profit on that saw with not much work 

good going on the wood,how soon before you find your dremel bits ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> hyup,,  he showed with cash..
> $100 profit on that saw with not much work
> 
> good going on the wood,how soon before you find your dremel bits ??


 
Need to go look for them?I got my wood shed filled up!6' high 12'X12" but thats only half of what I need for the winter.


----------



## tbone75

Great job on that saw!


----------



## tbone75

Ron I would guess your shoe box didn't show up yet?


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> ARRRR!!!!!!


 
Oh my,ooh,,ahh,, Brad will love it !!
that thing just SCREAMS dance club show tunes !! 
a pinto pickup,just how much more 70's disco can you get !! 
and the " flaming " yellow color ?? just how much out of the closet can you come without a front page anounement ??
that will certainly draw attention for sure,,if thats what you want ??
put a big Mac in the back and draw the real He type men 
sorry if i let the secret out ..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I would guess your shoe box didn't show up yet?


 
Got a notice in the mailbox a package waiting for me at the PO,,wont be til monday..
shoes,? great man,mine are wore out !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,ooh,,ahh,, Brad will love it !!
> that thing just SCREAMS dance club show tunes !!
> a pinto pickup,just how much more 70's disco can you get !!
> and the " flaming " yellow color ?? just how much out of the closet can you come without a front page anounement ??
> that will certainly draw attention for sure,,if thats what you want ??
> put a big Mac in the back and draw the real He type men
> sorry if i let the secret out ..


 
Does kind of look like a Mac LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Does kind of look like a Mac LOL


 
Check out the drivers side seat ??
is that a blonde wig i see sitting there ??
makes MEwonder ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got a notice in the mailbox a package waiting for me at the PO,,wont be til monday..
> shoes,? great man,mine are wore out !!


 
Yep High Heels just for you


----------



## tbone75

Here are the bits I have.The stones may be OK?The others are diamond coated all but that pointed one.May not be to good?


----------



## roncoinc

Think it gonnabe early foe me ,,Doc doubled up on my meds and i feel kinda funny 
feel good acctually,,.. 
i could probly work on a stihl about now and not even care !! LOL !!!
just gimme a BFH and i can fix one the way it otta be !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep High Heels just for you


 
That meen i gotta go out with RM now ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Here are the bits I have.The stones may be OK?The others are diamond coated all but that pointed one.May not be to good?


 
the round stones will do but no grinders in there,,didnt you pay attention ???
1/8 in shank and 1/8 in bit !!.
i sent links to what they look like !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> the round stones will do but no grinders in there,,didnt you pay attention ???
> 1/8 in shank and 1/8 in bit !!.
> i sent links to what they look like !!


 
:hmm3grin2orange: YES I did LOL But this is just what I have at the moment.I will get the right one!


----------



## tbone75

Your heels are orange?They may clash with the yellow? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Think it gonnabe early foe me ,,Doc doubled up on my meds and i feel kinda funny
> feel good acctually,,..
> i could probly work on a stihl about now and not even care !! LOL !!!
> just gimme a BFH and i can fix one the way it otta be !!


 
You may want to stay out of the shop tonight? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You may want to stay out of the shop tonight? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
As of right now it in between the sheets for me !!
gonna go look at a woodstove sun mornin to replace mine,good deal it is too 
mine has only lasted since 1974  still usable but getting tired.. donwanna have bother changing it in another 10 years when i can now..
thats 38 yrs on a $200 stove


----------



## pioneerguy600

Intake and exhaust porting tools, not for the upper transfers.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> As of right now it in between the sheets for me !!
> gonna go look at a woodstove sun mornin to replace mine,good deal it is too
> mine has only lasted since 1974  still usable but getting tired.. donwanna have bother changing it in another 10 years when i can now..
> thats 38 yrs on a $200 stove


 
Not bad Ron.I gave a 100.00 for mine 15 yrs ago and still in great shape.Get some rest Ron


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Intake and exhaust porting tools, not for the upper transfers.


 
That a die grinder?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That a die grinder?


 
Air die grinder, that thing cuts fast, in the right hands it takes less than 30 min to do all the porting on a Stihl cylinder like the 044`s, 046 or 066.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Air die grinder, that thing cuts fast, in the right hands it takes less than 30 min to do all the porting on a Stihl cylinder like the 044`s, 046 or 066.


 
I have one if them too.But my hands are not as good as yours!With that any way LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have one if them too.But my hands are not as good as yours!With that any way LOL


 
It takes some practice but I would not bother messing with those light duty 1/8" shaft cutting devices for doing the intake and exhaust ports. Now the upper transfers call for the lighter cutting gear and a deft hand control.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It takes some practice but I would not bother messing with those light duty 1/8" shaft cutting devices for doing the intake and exhaust ports. Now the upper transfers call for the lighter cutting gear and a deft hand control.


 
I will try on this junk jug first LOL Get a feel for it first. The die grinder would be much faster too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will try on this junk jug first LOL Get a feel for it first. The die grinder would be much faster too.


 
Sure,..give it a go, you will never get better at it if you never give it a try.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure,..give it a go, you will never get better at it if you never give it a try.


 
Its about time I give it a try LOL I just need a couple more days to get caught up on other stuff first.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its about time I give it a try LOL I just need a couple more days to get caught up on other stuff first.


 
If you have old cylinders to practice on you have nothing to lose.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you have old cylinders to practice on you have nothing to lose.


 
I did have several but I gave them to my Nephew to scrap LOL.Just have this one now LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I did have several but I gave them to my Nephew to scrap LOL.Just have this one now LOL


 
Well, one is better than none, thought you would have lots of those useless Husky cylinders kickin about.


----------



## tbone75

I will try both the dremel and die grinder.Just to see what works best for me?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will try both the dremel and die grinder.Just to see what works best for me?


 
They all say go slow and cut lightly,....I never did,..just cut with a sweeping motion.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well, one is better than none, thought you would have lots of those useless Husky cylinders kickin about.


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Only one


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They all say go slow and cut lightly,....I never did,..just cut with a sweeping motion.


 
I would think it would be smoother that way?Than a lot of stop and go?


----------



## tbone75

Jerry this last 028 tank and crank case look OK but dirty aint the word for it! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry this last 028 tank and crank case look OK but dirty aint the word for it! LOL


 

I bet I have seen dirtier...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet I have seen dirtier...LOL


 
Yes I bet you have LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes I bet you have LOL


 
I have one that I have never touched, it is so dirty I had a hard time figureing out what it was. Absolutely caked solid. I was given a Skil 1645 once that I could not tell what it was or even get the flywheel to turn, never seen a saw so chock full of sawdust and oil plus all sorts of grit. I had to chisel it out with a big slotted screwdriver tapping on it with a hammer. It made a great running saw after getting it cleaned out.


----------



## tbone75

Its that time for me.Got to lay this beat up body down LOL Hope I can get some things ready to mail out Mon. !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have one that I have never touched, it is so dirty I had a hard time figureing out what it was. Absolutely caked solid. I was given a Skil 1645 once that I could not tell what it was or even get the flywheel to turn, never seen a saw so chock full of sawdust and oil plus all sorts of grit. I had to chisel it out with a big slotted screwdriver tapping on it with a hammer. It made a great running saw after getting it cleaned out.


 
I have not seen one that bad! Yet? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its that time for me.Got to lay this beat up body down LOL Hope I can get some things ready to mail out Mon. !!


 
Good night John,..I will have a look in the SD pile tomorrow and see what I can find for a good running 116.


----------



## dancan

Page 2 ? What a bunch !






Of Slackers that is .


----------



## tbone75

Yep I am a slacker!Can't sleep worth a crap either!


----------



## dancan

Well since your up , ever make any like this ?


----------



## dancan

The knife blades , not the spoon LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The knife blades , not the spoon LOL .


 
Can't say i ever tryed anything like that.Are they carving knives?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Intake and exhaust porting tools, not for the upper transfers.



Nice variable speed on that die grinder there Jerry!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Headed to the island for the weekend...been up packing for a while...broadband or puter real slow this AM..better now. This will be a firewood (driftwood) weekend to replentish my pile. Weather is supposed to be real nice. Wife and I will be going arouind the shore in the outboard skiff to isolated beaches and cut a boatload return to the camp at high tide...off load and do it again. About three boatloads will pretty much last until this time next yr. Have a good weekend all...you too Dan...LOL!!! Sleep in if you can...Remember SSS.....

OH!!!! BTW That old Ford is looking pretty sharp there Randy!!! Good job!! Love to that older stuff stihl going...eveb if it is Yellow!!...or Red...or Orange..........or even (maybe) Creamsicle....LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Have a great weekend Robin!


----------



## dancan

Robin , have great weekend !

John they're for spoon carving Pinewood Forge Catalog .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Robin , have great weekend !
> 
> John they're for spoon carving Pinewood Forge Catalog .


 
Very nice knives!I haven't got into much heat treating yet.Just starting into that.Not doing to bad so far? LOL


----------



## tbone75

It took me a lot of trial and error to keep my knives hard but not to hard and brittle.I have some 01 knife steel I have been trying.I made set of marking knives for my FIL for wood working.Took some time to heat treat them right LOL But he loves them and they work great!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good night John,..I will have a look in the SD pile tomorrow and see what I can find for a good running 116.


 
Jerry it don't have to run LOL But I know you won't send it till it does LOL I have 2 dead Hickory trees out in front of my house I will save to try it out!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well since your up , ever make any like this ?


 
I have never made them but have used them a fair bit. I helped build a birchbark canoe and there was a lot of work done on it with curved blade knives. Bending the ribs was the most fun, which rib do you thing gets bent first?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have never made them but have used them a fair bit. I helped build a birchbark canoe and there was a lot of work done on it with curved blade knives. Bending the ribs was the most fun, which rib do you thing gets bent first?


 
?? Top?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nice variable speed on that die grinder there Jerry!!!!


 
Thanks Robin, it was the first thing I tried and it works great. At first I ran it slower than I do now, to adjust speed I just slide it forward or back and it limits the throttle travel just fine.
Have a good trip out to the island.


----------



## tbone75

I have only seen a couple pics of them Jerry


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Robin, it was the first thing I tried and it works great. At first I ran it slower than I do now, to adjust speed I just slide it forward or back and it limits the throttle travel just fine.
> Have a good trip out to the island.


 
I may use that trick LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> ?? Top?


 
If you mean the gunnels that give the canoe its shape then yes, they are positioned roughly first but they are not bent persay. The ribs are bent and give the canoe its width and depth. It was a most interesting project working with a master canoe builder. You would never believe how light and agile a birchbark canoe can be.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you mean the gunnels that give the canoe its shape then yes, they are positioned roughly first but they are not persay. The ribs are bent and give the canoe its width and depth. It was a most interesting project working with a master canoe builder. You would never believe how light and agile a birchbark canoe can be.


 
Getting the bark on there would have to be tricky I would think?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I may use that trick LOL


 
When first starting to use the die grinder the cutting speed was a bit intimidating but by slowing it down some I mastered using it and increased the speed as my ability to handle it improved. Now I run it a tad over half open, any faster and the bit will heat and harden the aluminum. I don`t use any cutting fluids as that is too messy, just make light cuts in a sweeping motion and it works really well. I can nearly polish the surface when near completeion. The hand files find any high spots then I polish the exhaust only with the slotted flap tool.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When first starting to use the die grinder the cutting speed was a bit intimidating but by slowing it down some I mastered using it and increased the speed as my ability to handle it improved. Now I run it a tad over half open, any faster and the bit will heat and harden the aluminum. I don`t use any cutting fluids as that is too messy, just make light cuts in a sweeping motion and it works really well. I can nearly polish the surface when near completeion. The hand files find any high spots then I polish the exhaust only with the slotted flap tool.


 
Leave the intake a little rough?Polish the exhaust


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Getting the bark on there would have to be tricky I would think?


 
It can only be bent into so much of a double curve, it is not streatchy at all so it is cut to fit and stitched on. The joints are sealed when the canoe is complete. The old recipy for making the sealer out of all natural nature occuring components is a closely guarded secret.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Leave the intake a little rough?Polish the exhaust


 
Yes, that`s the way to do it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It can only be bent into so much of a double curve, it is not streatchy at all so it is cut to fit and stitched on. The joints are sealed when the canoe is complete. The old recipy for making the sealer out of all natural nature occuring components is a closely guarded secret.


 
It would have to be some very good stuff to hold up in hot and cold weather.I would guess pine sap,tar?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you mean the gunnels that give the canoe its shape then yes, they are positioned roughly first but they are not bent persay. The ribs are bent and give the canoe its width and depth. It was a most interesting project working with a master canoe builder. You would never believe how light and agile a birchbark canoe can be.


 
César's Bark Canoe by Bernard Gosselin - NFB

The best video on birch bark canoes I have come across , well worth watching .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It would have to be some very good stuff to hold up in hot and cold weather.I would guess pine sap,tar?


 
It has to be quite flexible and waterproof, stand up to heat and cold. There is about five different components used in the mix, the flies kind of like it when first applied.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys. Been fighting a nice little sinus infection the last couple of days, been going to bed instead of yacking half the night away. Put that orange turd on my bench back together, it's getting fuel but no spark. Have to pull the flywheel off and go from there.


----------



## sefh3

Sorry to hear about the sinus infection. They suck. What orange turd are you working on today?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It has to be quite flexible and waterproof, stand up to heat and cold. There is about five different components used in the mix, the flies kind of like it when first applied.


 
It smell good does it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning guys. Been fighting a nice little sinus infection the last couple of days, been going to bed instead of yacking half the night away. Put that orange turd on my bench back together, it's getting fuel but no spark. Have to pull the flywheel off and go from there.


 
I have that chit too!Been 2 weeks and just starting to get over it!Good luck Jim it sucks!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> César's Bark Canoe by Bernard Gosselin - NFB
> 
> The best video on birch bark canoes I have come across , well worth watching .


 
To bad I can't watch it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning guys. Been fighting a nice little sinus infection the last couple of days, been going to bed instead of yacking half the night away. Put that orange turd on my bench back together, it's getting fuel but no spark. Have to pull the flywheel off and go from there.


 
Its just that time of year, change of seasons and all, sinus cavities take a beating every year at this time.It is important to get lots of rest during these transitional times. Orange turds will consume a lot of your time, best to get rid of them all and run creamsicles.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It smell good does it? LOL


 
The flies think so, house flies, blow flies and the like...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> To bad I can't watch it LOL


 
It is a very good overall view of making a birchbark canoe and shows some of the intricate steps followed from start to completion.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its just that time of year, change of seasons and all, sinus cavities take a beating every year at this time.It is important to get lots of rest during these transitional times. Orange turds will consume a lot of your time, best to get rid of them all and run creamsicles.


 
Didn't work for me!Both of them broke down LOL Been looking over the 046 and just can't find anything bad? Starting to wonder about my fuel?Its fresh mix but I have had 4 saws not acting right?That were just fine?I think I will get some fresh stuff and give it a try?


----------



## Mastermind

Howdy friends. Pour that stuff out John.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Howdy friends. Pour that stuff out John.


 
Think I will put it the lawn mower LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> Howdy friends. Pour that stuff out John.


 
Hey Randy,...whats up? Want to port a Partner 500-5000?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think I will put it the lawn mower LOL


 
I pity you guys that have to run that junk gas with E10 in it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Made a run and picked up some saws, now its lunch time. Got a service call after lunch to take care of then its chainsaw time!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I pity you guys that have to run that junk gas with E10 in it.


 
Yes this carp sucks!I am betting I got bad gas is why my saws are acting up.I done pored it out and going to go get some fresh at another station.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Made a run and picked up some saws, now its lunch time. Got a service call after lunch to take care of then its chainsaw time!


 
Great!Now why would you ask Randy if he wants to port a saw??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Great!Now why would you ask Randy if he wants to port a saw??


 
Just a part of the Mastermind Meets Series.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just a part of the Mastermind Meets Series.


 
Hes done about everything else. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hes done about everything else. LOL


 
He gets around...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He gets around...LOL


 
He is staying busy!I got to go some fuel and see if it fixes my saws?Catch you guys later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He is staying busy!I got to go some fuel and see if it fixes my saws?Catch you guys later.


 
Yep ,..later.


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Sorry to hear about the sinus infection. They suck. What orange turd are you working on today?


 
A Husky 65, I think the first version of it. Finally back to work on the saw mill today with the kids. Have the carriage frame all done, now its a matter of mounting the saw and making a crank for adjustment. I watched that video that Dan put up, that is some amazing stuff to watch.


----------



## jimdad07

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Not doing to good?Must have turned the wrong way or something?Just can't get up and do anything.Never even made it to get gas!So I am just laying around doing nothing :msp_mad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Whew,..I thought there for a minute this thread had fallen back onto page 2 ....LOL
Now that I found it, I don`t have much to say.
I had all of the SD 116`s and 115`s out today, although most of them had not been started for more than 4 years they all started , one took 6 pulls over but the others started in 4 or less pulls with fresh mix in the tank. Most of them ran well with no adjustments but 2 of them needed a slight ,less than 1/8 turn on the L screw to get them right. Must have been stored right...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whew,..I thought there for a minute this thread had fallen back onto page 2 ....LOL
> Now that I found it, I don`t have much to say.
> I had all of the SD 116`s and 115`s out today, although most of them had not been started for more than 4 years they all started , one took 6 pulls over but the others started in 4 or less pulls with fresh mix in the tank. Most of them ran well with no adjustments but 2 of them needed a slight ,less than 1/8 turn on the L screw to get them right. Must have been stored right...LOL


 
Yes you stored them right! LOL Not doing any better yet.Just can't get up and go!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes you stored them right! LOL Not doing any better yet.Just can't get up and go!


 
That has got to be tough, on the other hand I had a great day. Got some chores done, picked up 4 saws and got to play with my SD`s, cut some cookies and had a fun afternoon running all the SD`s.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That has got to be tough, on the other hand I had a great day. Got some chores done, picked up 4 saws and got to play with my SD`s, cut some cookies and had a fun afternoon running all the SD`s.


 
That was kind of my plans today?Playing with saws and yard stuff.Glad your having a good day!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> To bad I can't watch it LOL


 
Our libraries have free internet , what about yours ?
When your up and about go and see , it's amazing what he does with an axe , pocket knife , home made knife , crooked knife , rocks and a hammer at 67 years old when it was filmed .
Lots of old hand-me-down knowledge .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That was kind of my plans today?Playing with saws and yard stuff.Glad your having a good day!


 
The weather here today was excellent, just like the best summer day I could think of, just right for playing with saws. Running the old SD`s brought back a lot of memories, as I run each one in turn I could remember how each one was a little different than the other, how the power of each one increased from the first one I owned to the last one I run as my main saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Our libraries have free internet , what about yours ?
> When your up and about go and see , it's amazing what he does with an axe , pocket knife , home made knife , crooked knife , rocks and a hammer at 67 years old when it was filmed .
> Lots of old hand-me-down knowledge .


 
40 or so years back there was a lot of that common hand me down knowledge, it is disappearing at an alarming rate as the oldesters drop off.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Our libraries have free internet , what about yours ?
> When your up and about go and see , it's amazing what he does with an axe , pocket knife , home made knife , crooked knife , rocks and a hammer at 67 years old when it was filmed .
> Lots of old hand-me-down knowledge .


 
I am sure they do.Just haven't been to one in at least 35 yrs. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sorry guys I am slacking big time tonight.Just can't sit very long at a time.Just have to lay down to get some relief.Not sure what I did today but it wasen't good?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 40 or so years back there was a lot of that common hand me down knowledge, it is disappearing at an alarming rate as the oldesters drop off.


 
Its a real shame to loose that knowledge.Its gone its gone for ever.


----------



## dancan

I just thought that well ......... SLACKERS !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I just thought that well ......... SLACKERS !


 
Your late this mornin ! 
not even 5 am here yet.


----------



## dancan

I decided to let John rest his back a bit .


----------



## roncoinc

I did manage a good score yestday tho not a saw,a generator 
guy said was new and in the house when he bought it last year.
has a carb problem he said,had to pull air cleaner and squirt gas into it to get it going.
for $225 i took a chance.
got it home and went to start it and couldnt find the choke ??
the little plastic lever for the choke was gone !,missing  $5 part..
so i took off the air cleaner and moved the choke closed.
started third pull and ran great 
yup,would be hard to start with no choke !!
ran a small 100 foot extension cord to my air comp that draws 34 amps starting and this thing didnt even sneeze 
ran it for awhile with the two year old gas and it went well..
change that gas out and an oil change and choke lever and should have a nice unit.


----------



## dancan

Nice score !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning guys, looks like its going to be a real nice day again. Off to the inlaws for a big turkey meal. Hope to check in later this evening, have a good day.


----------



## tbone75

Good score Ron! That one looks a lot like mine. Feeling a little better today so far


----------



## sefh3

Morning ALL

Nice looking generator you have there Ron. 

It is suppose to be high 70's today and clear skies.


----------



## jimdad07

Just came in from the woods with the boy, his first time in the woods for deer, didn't see much but he was very quiet and well behaved. We came in a little early because he was getting a little board. It's fun taking the little guy hunting, he gets excited over every bird that flies by and every squirrel he sees. That's a good looking generator you have there Ron. Figured the adjustment crank out on the saw mill, be up and going pretty soon.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Just came in from the woods with the boy, his first time in the woods for deer, didn't see much but he was very quiet and well behaved. We came in a little early because he was getting a little board. It's fun taking the little guy hunting, he gets excited over every bird that flies by and every squirrel he sees. That's a good looking generator you have there Ron. Figured the adjustment crank out on the saw mill, be up and going pretty soon.


 
Sounds like you had a good time Jim! Get that mill going!Can't wait to see how it works.


----------



## tbone75

Up and moving around some today.Got the big Jerry box ready to go :msp_thumbup: I would guess around 40#?Going to find out very soon LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess what, I am not at home yet, just checking in, trying to keep the thread off page 2 ....LOL


----------



## dancan

83º in October ?
I think I got a sunburn :msp_mad: .


----------



## dancan

My 10$$ sliding compound miter saw LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 83º in October ?
> I think I got a sunburn :msp_mad: .


 
LOL....How could you tell?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Up and moving around some today.Got the big Jerry box ready to go :msp_thumbup: I would guess around 40#?Going to find out very soon LOL


 
40 LBS, enough to break the posties back.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> My 10$$ sliding compound miter saw LOL !


 
I would give you 20.00 if you mail it to me LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 40 LBS, enough to break the posties back.


 
Could be more could be less? Lots of 028 parts!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I would give you 20.00 if you mail it to me LOL


 
You make it 40$$ and pay the freight , it must weigh about 60lbs and you can't have my scaffold plank/trim table LOL !
.
.
.
.
.

You took too long to decide , I've decided to keep it because I need it for my rough cut lumber .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You make it 40$$ and pay the freight , it must weigh about 60lbs and you can't have my scaffold plank/trim table LOL !
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> You took too long to decide , I've decided to keep it because I need it for my rough cut lumber .


 
:msp_thumbdn: I have been looking around at them LOL But i just don't have the room for it just yet. Very handy saw to have!


----------



## tbone75

Nice pile of lumber you have there too!


----------



## dancan

I have a friend with a bandsaw mill , the lumber is from trees that I've cut and I'm trying to turn it into a 8'x10' shed .
I am not a carpenter .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I have a friend with a bandsaw mill , the lumber is from trees that I've cut and I'm trying to turn it into a 8'x10' shed .
> I am not a carpenter .


 
Nothing to it LOL Just ask Jerry LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just carried the Jerry box up out of the basement!I will take another guess 50 to 60 Lbs. LOL Hope they will let me mail it? If not it will be 2 boxes!


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of dang slackers!


----------



## tbone75

Been messing around with the 012 I got from my Nephew.It had a gas leak behind the coil down in the corner.A small pin hole no cracks?I reamed it out and put some JB weld in it.Looks like a factory flaw in it?


----------



## sefh3

My 011 had a whole in the same place. Right under the coil.


----------



## farrell

evening guys! whats new? i am trying to get info on port work on my husky 268 (1995 open port) but so far no response, ideas?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I am back,...what did I miss?


----------



## farrell

idk just got here myself. how you doing jerry?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> My 011 had a whole in the same place. Right under the coil.


 
See Stihls suck and Huskys suck LOL Dolmar and Pioneer is the way to go!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> idk just got here myself. how you doing jerry?


 
I am doing fine, just got home from a 2.5 hour across the province drive, had a great meal and visit with my wifes family, I don`t need to eat an evening meal if you know what I mean.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> See Stihls suck and Huskys suck LOL Dolmar and Pioneer is the way to go!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
:msp_biggrin::msp_thumbup:


----------



## farrell

fun. the wife, rugrat, and i did hay with my family today then went out to diner.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> fun. the wife, rugrat, and i did hay with my family today then went out to diner.


 
Hay, that was always a lot of hard work.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hay, that was always a lot of hard work.


 
not to many more things that are more fun than hay, except for rolling around in multiflora rose and poisen ivy.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## stumps.b.gone

*My Solo just siezed up. Is there hope?*

Myself, being very clever, forgot to add suficiant oil to my gas. So, after cutting for abut 10 minutes, I turned off the saw, and went to start it again, aha moment! As soon as the cord wouldn't pull I knew what I had done. Now what? Any advice is gladly recieved. But, please don't say I need a major repair.


----------



## farrell

stumps.b.gone said:


> Myself, being very clever, forgot to add suficiant oil to my gas. So, after cutting for abut 10 minutes, I turned off the saw, and went to start it again, aha moment! As soon as the cord wouldn't pull I knew what I had done. Now what? Any advice is gladly recieved. But, please don't say I need a major repair.


 
you are gonna have to pull the jug and see how bad the damage is!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> not to many more things that are more fun than hay, except for rolling around in multiflora rose and poisen ivy.:msp_biggrin:


 
I put in 2500 bales every year for 15+ years working on my grandfathers farm and I can say there was no fun as far as I could remember...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nothing fun in the hay field.Unless its shooting ground hogs!


----------



## pioneerguy600

stumps.b.gone said:


> Myself, being very clever, forgot to add suficiant oil to my gas. So, after cutting for abut 10 minutes, I turned off the saw, and went to start it again, aha moment! As soon as the cord wouldn't pull I knew what I had done. Now what? Any advice is gladly recieved. But, please don't say I need a major repair.


 

Nothing that a new piston and cylinder, rings and a base gasket won`t fix, as long as you don`t break anything else.


----------



## jimdad07

stumps.b.gone said:


> Myself, being very clever, forgot to add suficiant oil to my gas. So, after cutting for abut 10 minutes, I turned off the saw, and went to start it again, aha moment! As soon as the cord wouldn't pull I knew what I had done. Now what? Any advice is gladly recieved. But, please don't say I need a major repair.


 
Try pulling your recoil off first and make sure that there is nothing caught in the flywheel, it's a long shot but it wouldn't be the first time. If you see nothing caught, then pull the muffler off and check your piston. Given that you may have run strait gas in her though, you most likely roached the piston and cylinder. If that is what happened, start looking for parts and we can walk you through the rebuilding process. It's a lot easier than you think, especially since you already know what most likely happened.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I put in 2500 bales every year for 15+ years working on my grandfathers farm and I can say there was no fun as far as I could remember...LOL


 
we used to do the better part 4000 square bales but we have switched to mostly round bales. but still plenty of square bales too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nothing fun in the hay field.Unless its shooting ground hogs!


 
We built 22/06`s for that purpose, do I hear splatt?...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We built 22/06`s for that purpose, do I hear splatt?...LOL


 
I think you should hear the splat!  Very fun gun!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> we used to do the better part 4000 square bales but we have switched to mostly round bales. but still plenty of square bales too!


 
After I got our hay in I often helped out a neighbor that put up more than 3000 bales, that was not quite as bad as he had 2 fine looking daughters..LOL


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> we used to do the better part 4000 square bales but we have switched to mostly round bales. but still plenty of square bales too!


 
Spent most of my weekends this summer on a tractor mowing, raking and baling. I know your pain.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think you should hear the splat!  Very fun gun!!


 
After the hit there was not much left.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We built 22/06`s for that purpose, do I hear splatt?...LOL


 
That should have been going some where around 3500-3700 fps?


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Spent most of my weekends this summer on a tractor mowing, raking and baling. I know your pain.


 
i dont mind helping but i will never own cows, horses, or anything else that eats hay!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> We built 22/06`s for that purpose, do I hear splatt?...LOL


 
I like the 22-250's for the varmit shooting. I can tell you that the .270 Savage took ouit four coyotes this summer out the back door, the furthest was 241yds, right between the running lights. Love ending the lives of coyotes.


----------



## tbone75

My favorite is my Ruger#1 6mm-PPC FunFunFun LOL


----------



## farrell

i really like my .17 hmr! wood chucks out to 200 yards are in trouble! i have killed ten in my backyard since i moved in two months ago.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That should have been going some where around 3500-3700 fps?


 
Add 300 fps to that last figure.


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> i dont mind helping but i will never own cows, horses, or anything else that eats hay!


 
I am constantly questioning why we have them, the questioning stops after butchering and there is a fresh ribeye cooking over hickory and apple wood in the bbq pit. Makes all the work worth it knowing there are no chemicals in the meat, plus the added bonus of knowing the name of the steak I am eating.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> add 300 fps to that last figure.


 
nice!


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> I am constantly questioning why we have them, the questioning stops after butchering and there is a fresh ribeye cooking over hickory and apple wood in the bbq pit. Makes all the work worth it knowing there are no chemicals in the meat, plus the added bonus of knowing the name of the steak I am eating.


 
very true jim


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> nice!


 
Oh yea!!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Add 300 fps to that last figure.


 
I've never shot off one of those but they sound like a lot of fun.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Add 300 fps to that last figure.


 
Right there with the 220 swift.Got to love that! I have a 220 Ackley Imp. I have yet to shoot?Its kind of a pain.You have to fire form the brass then turn the necks.Plus its very heavy LOL


----------



## farrell

i think the best one i ever shot was .270wsm. i had never seen a chuck lift out of his hole five feet in the air and come down in two pieces!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Right there with the 220 swift.Got to love that! I have a 220 Ackley Imp. I have yet to shoot?Its kind of a pain.You have to fire form the brass then turn the necks.Plus its very heavy LOL


 
They are extremely fast and flat shooting under rather calm conditions, the wind can cause some drift at long yardages. The fellow that developed these gund claimed he could hit 5000 fps with the right load but the bullets lost stability at that speed and therefore lost accuracy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> i think the best one i ever shot was .270wsm. i had never seen a chuck lift out of his hole five feet in the air and come down in two pieces!!!


 
Do you mean a .270 Weatherby Magnum, I hunt with a Mark 5.


----------



## stumps.b.gone

jimdad07 said:


> Try pulling your recoil off first and make sure that there is nothing caught in the flywheel, it's a long shot but it wouldn't be the first time. If you see nothing caught, then pull the muffler off and check your piston. Given that you may have run strait gas in her though, you most likely roached the piston and cylinder. If that is what happened, start looking for parts and we can walk you through the rebuilding process. It's a lot easier than you think, especially since you already know what most likely happened.


 
I look at the recoil, but, not very closely. I will look again. thnaks for yrou helpful advice, and encouragement. I would appreciate being walked through the rebuilding process. I didnt; run straight gas. Should have been 32:1, probably was more like 16:1.


----------



## farrell

no. i had a browning a-bolt in .270 winchester short magnum. wicked little gun!


----------



## pioneerguy600

stumps.b.gone said:


> I look at the recoil, but, not very closely. I will look again. thnaks for yrou helpful advice, and encouragement. I would appreciate being walked through the rebuilding process. I didnt; run straight gas. Should have been 32:1, probably was more like 16:1.


 
That is a very heavy mix of oil to gasoline, you would certainly not seize a two stroke running that mix.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> no. i had a browning a-bolt in .270 winchester short magnum. wicked little gun!


 
Ahh,..now I see.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are extremely fast and flat shooting under rather calm conditions, the wind can cause some drift at long yardages. The fellow that developed these gund claimed he could hit 5000 fps with the right load but the bullets lost stability at that speed and therefore lost accuracy.


 
Yes thats getting a bit to fast LOL But what it would do if it hits!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes thats getting a bit to fast LOL But what it would do if it hits!


 
I did get to see a couple at that speed hit watermelons......TOTAL EXPLOSION!!!.....LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yes thats getting a bit to fast LOL But what it would do if it hits!


 
nothing good! i wouldnt want to be on the recieving end of that! poor lil woodchuck, POOF! GONE!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do you mean a .270 Weatherby Magnum, I hunt with a Mark 5.


 
Weatherby!! Such a fine gun!In any cal.!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Weatherby!! Such a fine gun!In any cal.!!


 
Yes they are and the .270 belted magnum is a very flat shooting hard hitting rifle.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Weatherby!! Such a fine gun!In any cal.!!


 
they do make some very nice firearms!


----------



## tbone75

One of the best I have seen is a good friend of mines 7mmSTW-Shooting Times Westerner.It scatters a hog for 8 ft. LOL But it kicks so bad I don't want to shoot it!


----------



## jimdad07

Woodchuck is pretty good eating. Not joking either, it's darn tasty.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Woodchuck is pretty good eating. Not joking either, it's darn tasty.


 
Yes they are!But only young ones!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> One of the best I have seen is a good friend of mines 7mmSTW-Shooting Times Westerner.It scatters a hog for 8 ft. LOL But it kicks so bad I don't want to shoot it!


 
my buddy has one and swears by it!


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Woodchuck is pretty good eating. Not joking either, it's darn tasty.


 
i have heard that but have never gotten up the nerve to try one!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> my buddy has one and swears by it!


 
This one is a Browning A bolt he had rechambered.Way to light of gun for that!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Jacob hows it going?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> This one is a Browning A bolt he had rechambered.Way to light of gun for that!


 
not sure of the manufacturer but he claims it doesnt kick!


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Jacob, you popped in at the same time I have to head to bed. Catch you guys later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Jacob, you popped in at the same time I have to head to bed. Catch you guys later.


 
Good night Jim.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i have heard that but have never gotten up the nerve to try one!


 
Get a young one.Par boil it roll in flower fry in butter and salt & pepper.Tastey!! throw in some onion with it too!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> not sure of the manufacturer but he claims it doesnt kick!


 
Now that sounds like one I would want!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Jacob, you popped in at the same time I have to head to bed. Catch you guys later.


 
Nite Jim Take care


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> evening guys! whats new? i am trying to get info on port work on my husky 268 (1995 open port) but so far no response, ideas?


 
Open port just widen the in and out holes..leave 2mm a side clearnce to piston edge.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Now that sounds like one I would want!


 
i guess if you want your deer gutted, quartered, and ground!:biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron....Where you been hiding?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Open port just widen the in and out holes..leave 2mm a side clearnce to piston edge.


 
thanks ron! i am assuming your talking the intake and exhaust ports?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Open port just widen the in and out holes..leave 2mm a side clearnce to piston edge.


 
Same thing on mine Ron?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> My 10$$ sliding compound miter saw LOL !


 
Amazing,i was givin one tonite but i dont think it is quit that mice.
he threw in a table saw also.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i guess if you want your deer gutted, quartered, and ground!:biggrin:


 
Not allowed to use center fire rifles in Ohio.Shot gun or muzzleloader.I use a Knight disc rifle 50cal. with 209 primers.Dead on at 200 yrds.


----------



## farrell

just have to step across the boarder to pa to use it thats all!


----------



## tbone75

Plus I also use my scoped 44mag with ported barrel!Its good out to 100 yrds


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> plus i also use my scoped 44mag with ported barrel!its good out to 100 yrds


 
ouch.....loud!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> just have to step across the boarder to pa to use it thats all!


 
I had a nice Tika 300 winchester Mag that would have worked nice for that!And a Ruger#1 7mag or the old 270.That would have all worked just fine for that.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> ouch.....loud!!!


 
Its loud but not as bad as my wifes 2" 357!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Amazing,i was givin one tonite but i dont think it is quit that mice.
> he threw in a table saw also.


 
You will like that Ron its so handy for many things!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Its loud but not as bad as my wifes 2" 357!


 
i bet! i shot my cousins taurus judge with a 2" and holy $#!% but still nothing to the .50 bmg!


----------



## tbone75

My first love is guns.I load everything but rim fire.Then saws and everything else LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> My first love is guns.I load everything but rim fire.Then saws and everything else LOL


 
i love guns as well! to bad most of mine got sold when the exwife left. but my new wife bought me a winchester model 94 30-30 that i love. someday i would like to have the stuff to reload but have to many hobbies now!


----------



## roncoinc

Yup John,same,just the in and out holes.

when we used to shoot competition we had setups for the O/6 that would out do the 270's..
really had to watch the speed and weight or it was easy to get the round tumbling,,BUT when we got it it right we made some amazing things happen.used to like the boat tails for the hi speed lightweight stuff..and had to consider the burn speed of the powder,got complicated but when you could hit a dime at 1,000 meters it was worth it.
i only shot competition for three years,then i found girls 
they used to let me keep the Anshuntz so i could pratice at home.no local farmers had chucks


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You will like that Ron its so handy for many things!


 
I got TWO of em now


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i love guns as well! to bad most of mine got sold when the exwife left. but my new wife bought me a winchester model 94 30-30 that i love. someday i would like to have the stuff to reload but have to many hobbies now!


 
Loading your own stuff is just as much fun as shooting!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Loading your own stuff is just as much fun as shooting!


 
some how i think your lying to me!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup John,same,just the in and out holes.
> 
> when we used to shoot competition we had setups for the O/6 that would out do the 270's..
> really had to watch the speed and weight or it was easy to get the round tumbling,,BUT when we got it it right we made some amazing things happen.used to like the boat tails for the hi speed lightweight stuff..and had to consider the burn speed of the powder,got complicated but when you could hit a dime at 1,000 meters it was worth it.
> i only shot competition for three years,then i found girls
> they used to let me keep the Anshuntz so i could pratice at home.no local farmers had chucks


 
I could it dimes at a hundred yards with a 22.I thought that was good LOL But 1000 meters is a whole new game!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey Ron....Where you been hiding?


 
Oh man,you wouldnt believe it around here.
dishwasherd died,trying to find a new one,drove 100 miles round trip today for a wood stove,got a gen set back broke i gotta fix,got that new gen set to finish,got the table saw and radial to take care of,wood splitter engine to finish,i cant remember it all !! 
just shot a coon on the deck raiding garbage..
i give up,cant keep up !!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> some how i think your lying to me!


 
Working up loads just for that gun takes time.But you can make it shoot much better! I love doing it!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,you wouldnt believe it around here.
> dishwasherd died,trying to find a new one,drove 100 miles round trip today for a wood stove,got a gen set back broke i gotta fix,got that new gen set to finish,got the table saw and radial to take care of,wood splitter engine to finish,i cant remember it all !!
> just shot a coon on the deck raiding garbage..
> i give up,cant keep up !!


 
Busy,Busy.Busy!!! Just don't for get the post office.Get your new high heels LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I could it dimes at a hundred yards with a 22.I thought that was good LOL But 1000 meters is a whole new game!


 
Got a friend that was a sniper..ever see the movie "black hawk down" ?? he was one of the snipers there..
1,000 metrs was nothing for him..


----------



## farrell

1000 meters i cant see that far! my brother and i shot his 7mm rem mag and got an inch and a half group at 500 yards the other day in preperation for his mule deer hunting trip to idaho. i will go with him one day i will take the 30-30 or the .50 flintlock!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting very late for me here, time to pack it up,...Nite all.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got a friend that was a sniper..ever see the movie "black hawk down" ?? he was one of the snipers there..
> 1,000 metrs was nothing for him..


 
The way them guys can shoot is just amazing!!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Getting very late for me here, time to pack it up,...Nite all.


 
nite jerry


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The way them guys can shoot is just amazing!!


 
no kidding!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Getting very late for me here, time to pack it up,...Nite all.


 
Nite Jerry I won't be far behind you


----------



## tbone75

Seen some saws on flea bay like the monkey Wards.They were Remington


----------



## tbone75

Well can't keep my eyes open ay longer.Catch you all tomorrow!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The way them guys can shoot is just amazing!!


 
When your young and dont have coffee nerves and havent developed bad habits and have good coaching and are in tip top phsical shape ,,makes it easier.
both my uncle and father used to shoot cometition..
i got started loading pigeons for trap and skeet at the local gun club..


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Well can't keep my eyes open ay longer.Catch you all tomorrow!


 
nite man


----------



## dancan

Psst , WAKE UP !

Slackers !


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Psst , WAKE UP !
> 
> Slackers !



mornin. 
im not slacking! im gettin ready to go duck huntin!


----------



## dancan

I'd like to join you but I got to work on the project , have a blast !

A pic for Robin .







I am no carpenter .


----------



## little possum

Hands to tight to type this a.m. Off to the woods! Yall have a good'un


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Starting to move a little got to make that 100 mile round trip to the back Dr. this afternoon.Nephew is coming to pick my step-sons car.Its getting scraped!He ran so hot the motor locked up!That boy is an idiot!Wife let him take her car the next day.He had a flat on it.So whats the idiot do runs it on the flat till he can't go no more?:bang: It has a spare tire in the trunk?Plus he knows how to change it?But he is dang sure walking now!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'd like to join you but I got to work on the project , have a blast !
> 
> A pic for Robin .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am no carpenter .


 
Looks like your doing just fine!


----------



## tbone75

Just got back from the PO.I forgot its Columbus day!No mail today LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just got home from the Dr. Quack LOL Stopped by a pawn shop found a couple saws.Pics in a bit.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Come on, John! Show us what you got!


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Come on, John! Show us what you got!


 
OK here they are LOL Poulan XXV something? And another Husky 350 with scored P&C


----------



## tbone75

This was on my porch when I got home too with a note LOL Gave him a call.Said he ran over it with his tractor!OOPS!Wants me to fix it?


----------



## sefh3

Does that Husky have one of those plastic clamps for the intake boot? I can't imagine an engineer would know that the vibration and heat that close to the motor won't make that intake clamp break???


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Does that Husky have one of those plastic clamps for the intake boot? I can't imagine an engineer would know that the vibration and heat that close to the motor won't make that intake clamp break???


 
It may have?But I know how to fix that!Ron showed me the trick!Use a Stihl clamp on it LOL


----------



## sefh3

I was going to tell you to use a metal clamp from a Stihl and it works just fine.


----------



## little possum

4 more loads hauled today. 2 big hickorys to drop if it doesnt rain us out. And then time to cut it all up. And break out the splitter! Got to get busy! But dad told me to stay off the bike before we have a busy week planned


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> This was on my porch when I got home too with a note LOL Gave him a call.Said he ran over it with his tractor!OOPS!Wants me to fix it?


 

That'll buff out , won't it ?


----------



## dancan

Progress on the project .







Now I'm at a standstill , I've run out of 2x4's .

I am so not a carpenter .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Progress on the project .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm at a standstill , I've run out of 2x4's .
> 
> I am so not a carpenter .


 
Metal siding?


----------



## dancan

Board and batten .
I should have enough boards .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Progress on the project .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm at a standstill , I've run out of 2x4's .
> 
> I am so not a carpenter .


 
Go Dan Go!!!


----------



## tbone75

Anyone happen to have EEKO parts LOL Better yet another saw that needs a motor LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Board and batten .
> I should have enough boards .


 
You have a nice pile of boards ready!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> 4 more loads hauled today. 2 big hickorys to drop if it doesnt rain us out. And then time to cut it all up. And break out the splitter! Got to get busy! But dad told me to stay off the bike before we have a busy week planned


 
When you get done there come on over here.I got some more for you LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Metal siding?


 
Where`s the rafters?


----------



## dancan

That's a problem , I'm out of 2x4's .
I'll be able to keep the wind out but not the snow or rain .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's a problem , I'm out of 2x4's .
> I'll be able to keep the wind out but not the snow or rain .


 
Up there where you live you may want to use 2x6's ? Lots of snow on it I would guess.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All...Stunning weekend on the island.......never started a fire...no need....70s-80s offshore. Had a great time just slackin...did go wooding this am on the tide.....doesn't look like a lot but had about 1/4 cord 4' hardwood on the skiff in these pics...she's quite a bit deeper than the pic allow. Nice dry stuff with little splitting!! Didn't do as much as I wanted..to many people around..I couldn't believe it..the 10th of Oct. Couple pics of my goofy (free) skiff....it lives out there and can't be to much of a loss if it comes up missing or destroyed. The motor goes ashore when I leave..it doesn't live on the skiff. But all in all a good stout tender and will haul quite a load

287.... light load of hardwood with some building materials as well..picked up a 13'-6" 4X4 and 10' piece of 1X6 pine..when you're out there you take whatever the ocean brings..I don't need this lumber right now but to go get it and bring it out here costs a lot!!

290..unaturally calm out here......note the horizon...not much to see LOL!! Also note the sweet 49sp..smooth and quiet!!!


Dan you son-of-gun!!! I want one of those mugs!!! Pretty good job for a "non carpenter"...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Up there where you live you may want to use 2x6's ? Lots of snow on it I would guess.


 
Steep pitch,..2X4`s are good enough for rafters on a building up to 14' wide, need an 8' 2X4 for each side, end up with 8" overhang.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks very peaceful out there Robin, we also had great summer weather here this past weekend.


----------



## tbone75

I have a nice boat motor one of you guys need!60HP Gale nice shape too!


----------



## tbone75

Where is that slacker Ron?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have a nice boat motor one of you guys need!60HP Gale nice shape too!


 
Gale outboards,..now that takes me back, Viking outboards also.


----------



## dancan

Nice pics Robin , playing the beachcomber I see .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gale outboards,..now that takes me back, Viking outboards also.


 
62 or 63 far as I can find out?


----------



## tbone75

Now what the hell I am going to do with it?I don't even have a boat LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 62 or 63 far as I can find out?


 
There were a lot of them around in the mid to late 50`s.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now what the hell I am going to do with it?I don't even have a boat LOL


 
They were so heavy you would need a barge.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks very peaceful out there Robin, we also had great summer weather here this past weekend.[/QUOT
> 
> Yes it was Jerry..generally from mid Sept on we have fire every day just to drive the dampness and keep domestic water hot...but unable this time..to hot!! No real wind..no sea..quite unusual for this time of yr!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very peaceful out there Robin, we also had great summer weather here this past weekend.[/QUOT
> 
> Yes it was Jerry..generally from mid Sept on we have fire every day just to drive the dampness and keep domestic water hot...but unable this time..to hot!! No real wind..no sea..quite unusual for this time of yr!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very unusual, today was same as Sat and Sun.
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They were so heavy you would need a barge.


 
May end up in the scrap yard LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May end up in the scrap yard LOL


 
Be worth its weight...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Nice pics Robin , playing the beachcomber I see .



Yep..... Firewood detail every fall...hardwood from up river.....all there is on the island is spruce.......also picked up a nice 24" moring ball! 

Gale outboards???? John...there isn't enough gas left on the planet to run a 60 horse one of those very far!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Be worth its weight...LOL


 
I took it because it was free LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I took it because it was free LOL


 
Is it white with chrome trim?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is it white with chrome trim?


 
Top is missing


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Top is missing


 
Nice,..we had one on a 25' cabin cruiser in a freshwater lake back in the 60`s. A 3hp on a 14' boat was faster....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice,..we had one on a 25' cabin cruiser in a freshwater lake back in the 60`s. A 3hp on a 14' boat was faster....LOL


 
Its even a V-4 LOL Sounds like scrap to me LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its even a V-4 LOL Sounds like scrap to me LOL


 
There was a fellow out at the lake that had a whole garage full of those big old engines from 45-65 hp, he wanted to give them all away but never got one taker...LOL
IIRC there was 20 odd of them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There was a fellow out at the lake that had a whole garage full of those big old engines from 45-65 hp, he wanted to give them all away but never got one taker...LOL
> IIRC there was 20 odd of them.


 
Yep scrap yard LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep scrap yard LOL


 
Try to sell it first, you never know, there might be someone out there just looking to get one for parts.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Try to sell it first, you never know, there might be someone out there just looking to get one for parts.


 
I have it on CL site.


----------



## tbone75

Should be able to get some things done tomorrow.Got lots of stuff to mail out!And lots of saws to work on.Plus I need to get that green truck on the road soon!Lots of knives to get made too!


----------



## jimdad07

Quite the range of topics going around these days. Spent most of the evening cleaning out my work van, filled a 40 gallon contractor bag with refuse out of the old girl. That's what happens when you run your arse off most of the day. That is quite the motor you have there John, I also can't believe you bought another 350. The body parts look good on it, maybe you can salvage her. Robin, I might be giving you a shout soon as we are planning our next trip up your way for early June, looking to do nine days this time so we can enjoy it a little more. Still going to be looking at some land a little further north but I also have the womenfolk interested in a quieter coastal town than Bar Harbor. Like to talk to you about the trip destinations a little.


----------



## tbone75

:msp_confused: Yep another 350 LOL Just can't help myself.I still like them?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused: Yep another 350 LOL Just can't help myself.I still like them?


 
Sorry about the lapse, Mary had to get on the puter. We all have our favorites. Nothing wrong with your choice of saws, you like it and that's all that matters. Even after hearing and seeing some of the bad sides of owning new Dollies, I still love the darn things. It's all a matter of preference.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Sorry about the lapse, Mary had to get on the puter. We all have our favorites. Nothing wrong with your choice of saws, you like it and that's all that matters. Even after hearing and seeing some of the bad sides of owning new Dollies, I still love the darn things. It's all a matter of preference.


 
Once I get ahold of a Dolly I may have to change? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Once I get ahold of a Dolly I may have to change? LOL


 
I think you will like it quite a bit, no need to change though. You can like both. I like Stihl and Dolmar. You never know, I might start to like Huskies a little after I port this 65 I am working on and do some good experimenting with it. On that note, it is time for me to turn in. You have a good day tomorrow John.


----------



## diggers_dad

*Different feel*



tbone75 said:


> Once I get ahold of a Dolly I may have to change? LOL


 
Those Dolmars have a different feel than Stihl or Husky. One of the first saws I owned was a DCS 520i. A friend needed it and I gave it to him, then I wound up with a 111i (almost the same saw) a few months later. Had to do a lot of work on it to get it in shape and a neighbor liked it so well he talked me out of it. I'm on my 3rd or 4th 52cc Dolmar / Makita saw. They feel different and balance better than any other one I've ran. I use a MS 280 and an 026 quite a bit, tried a 350 and a couple of others, but I still like the feel of that 520i the best. Better watch it or you'll catch the fever!


----------



## diggers_dad

*Gonna need more than duct tape....*



tbone75 said:


> This was on my porch when I got home too with a note LOL Gave him a call.Said he ran over it with his tractor!OOPS!Wants me to fix it?


 
I may have one of those with a locked up motor. I'd have to dig to find it but I'm pretty sure I picked one up a year or so back and never got started on it. Seems like mine had more numbers in the model number, like ??? "3000". Would that be any help?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I may have one of those with a locked up motor. I'd have to dig to find it but I'm pretty sure I picked one up a year or so back and never got started on it. Seems like mine had more numbers in the model number, like ??? "3000". Would that be any help?


 
Yes it would!! The 3000 & 3400 should be the same saw.I would be very happy to buy or trade you out of it.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Those Dolmars have a different feel than Stihl or Husky. One of the first saws I owned was a DCS 520i. A friend needed it and I gave it to him, then I wound up with a 111i (almost the same saw) a few months later. Had to do a lot of work on it to get it in shape and a neighbor liked it so well he talked me out of it. I'm on my 3rd or 4th 52cc Dolmar / Makita saw. They feel different and balance better than any other one I've ran. I use a MS 280 and an 026 quite a bit, tried a 350 and a couple of others, but I still like the feel of that 520i the best. Better watch it or you'll catch the fever!


 
I already have the CAD very very bad LOL I just hear so much good about Dolmar just got to have one LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

*Echo*



tbone75 said:


> Yes it would!! The 3000 & 3400 should be the same saw.I would be very happy to buy or trade you out of it.


 
I'll dig it out tomorrow if I have time and post a picture. Work has been a killer lately... I'm not even sure what day it is today. 

Hmmmm....... if I get rid of this saw I probably need to get out and buy *more* non-runners that I can't afford and don't have time to work on. Don't want the few non-runners left to get lonely on the shelf.


----------



## dancan

Sleeping in again I see .
Here's my morning and afternoon coffee mugs .


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah...taking my time getting going this AM......Nice mugs.....even though it's morning I'm likin the one on the left!!!


----------



## dancan

I'll bring them in a little closer to you .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'll bring them in a little closer to you .




LOL...I can smell the hops over my morning coffee!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Can't sleep again.A few mugs there could help? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just trying to keep us on page one. LOL I wonder where Ron is hiding?Hope he got his shoes today.


----------



## Somesawguy

Good Morning everyone. 

It seems a little quiet in here this morning. Anyone picked up a new/new to them saw lately?


----------



## tbone75

Somesawguy said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> 
> It seems a little quiet in here this morning. Anyone picked up a new/new to them saw lately?


 
Yep 2 yesterday.Go back a couple pages


----------



## sefh3

Not today. Found an 028 Super on CL. Called the guy within 5 minutes of his post. He can't met me until Sunday. I'll post some pictures as soon as I can get it. I'm thinking it needs piston and/or rings. Price is good so I'll take a chance on it.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Not today. Found an 028 Super on CL. Called the guy within 5 minutes of his post. He can't met me until Sunday. I'll post some pictures as soon as I can get it. I'm thinking it needs piston and/or rings. Price is good so I'll take a chance on it.


 
I know some guy up in N.S. that may want that LOL He has a 34# box of parts heading his way!


----------



## tbone75

Need some help (AGAIN) LOL Would you guys use this piston?It don't seem real bad to me?BUT??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Need some help (AGAIN) LOL Would you guys use this piston?It don't seem real bad to me?BUT??


 
Not in a high revving saw, you could get away running one like that back in an old saw that turned 8000 or less. It would get 200 hrs or so back then but won`t last 20 in the newer high revvers.If you sand all that roughness off the piston will most likely have too much clearance and start piston slap.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not in a high revving saw, you could get away running one like that back in an old saw that turned 8000 or less. It would get 200 hrs or so back then but won`t last 20 in the newer high revvers.If you sand all that roughness off the piston will most likely have too much clearance and start piston slap.


 
Thanks again Jerry LOL What would I do without you guys????? That is the piston out of this 350 I just got.Cylinder is in great shape.It will have more power with a flat top piston any way!And we all like more power LOL Its a 2007 model a little better than older ones.B&C look close to new also!It will still be a cheap fix.I had to go look but that makes #5 of them 350s for me LOL May have to trade some off?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks again Jerry LOL What would I do without you guys????? That is the piston out of this 350 I just got.Cylinder is in great shape.It will have more power with a flat top piston any way!And we all like more power LOL Its a 2007 model a little better than older ones.B&C look close to new also!It will still be a cheap fix.I had to go look but that makes #5 of them 350s for me LOL May have to trade some off?


 
A good aftermarket piston should not run more than $35. and that saw looks like it is worth putting a new piston in. I have not touched a 350 but hear it is a pretty good cutting saw.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A good aftermarket piston should not run more than $35. and that saw looks like it is worth putting a new piston in. I have not touched a 350 but hear it is a pretty good cutting saw.


 
Northwood has them for 27.00!Not bad at all!Well worth putting it in the saw.They have way more power with a flat top piston over the dished out ones in them.Its my favorite saw for the time being LOL I have a feeling that is going to change? LOL Dolmar!


----------



## Jon1212

I'm in the process of acquiring this set of various cutting tools for my helper(see avatar pic). Too bad my head is so fat, otherwise I could use one of those hard hats.
Pretend play Home Depot chain saw +plus yellow orange hard hat & John Deere Saw | eBay


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had the SD 116`s out last Saturday,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> I'm in the process of acquiring this set of various cutting tools for my helper(see avatar pic). Too bad my head is so fat, otherwise I could use one of those hard hats.
> Pretend play Home Depot chain saw +plus yellow orange hard hat & John Deere Saw | eBay


 
Get him prepared early on even if its toys, I only got to play with the real things.


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Get him prepared early on even if its toys, I only got to play with the real things.


 
I figure that a person is never to young, or old for that matter to acquire CAD. That's quite the collection of 116's. Very nice pictures. Rep sent.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t know why I bought these but the price was right,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> I figure that a person is never to young, or old for that matter to acquire CAD. That's quite the collection of 116's. Very nice pictures. Rep sent.


 
Thanks,...I ran them in the woods professionally for 15 odd years.


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks,...I ran them in the woods professionally for 15 odd years.


 
Ahem.........I'll take one of each..................please?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Ahem.........I'll take one of each..................please?


 
Well one of them is destined to become Tbone`s,( John`s),


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t know why I bought these but the price was right,


 
Jerry, how do you like those Partners?


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well one of them is destined to become Tbone`s,( John`s),


 
Well he's pretty fortunate then because they all look to be in fantastic shape. Are the 500& 5000's essentially the same? 
Are all of the Sachs Dolmars in the pictures 116's?


----------



## pioneerguy600

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Jerry, how do you like those Partners?


 
I have not run these three yet, just got them Saturday but I have run many of the Partner saws over the years and all of them were impressive at that time, well ahead of their time and real serious wood cutting machines.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Well he's pretty fortunate then because they all look to be in fantastic shape. Are the 500& 5000's essentially the same?
> Are all of the Sachs Dolmars in the pictures 116's?


 
Two of the SD`s are 115`s, far right in the one pict of the saws on the recoil side picts. The 500 is an open transfer cylinder and the 5000+ have closed transfers, the rest is pretty much the same.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had the SD 116`s out last Saturday,


 
All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t know why I bought these but the price was right,


 
Them Partners look good too!


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Two of the SD`s are 115`s, far right in the one pict of the saws on the recoil side picts. The 500 is an open transfer cylinder and the 5000+ have closed transfers, the rest is pretty much the same.


 
I'm still relatively new to CAD, and all of its glory. Yet I've always liked the look of the Partner saws. Unfortunately they aren't very readily found around here, and when they are available, people want way to much for them.


----------



## tbone75

Where is that dang Ron at?He should have got his shoe box today?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I'm still relatively new to CAD, and all of its glory. Yet I've always liked the look of the Partner saws. Unfortunately they aren't very readily found around here, and when they are available, people want way to much for them.


 
You don't look very new with all them saws down there? LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> You don't look very new with all them saws down there? LOL


 
Shhhhh! The wife doesn't know about all of them. My very first saw was purchased about 14 years ago from the old Lumberjack Hardware chain. It was a McCulloch that never gave me a problem until the day it was stolen. I had added a second saw Poulan 2900 about 2 years after the first one. I got my MS 390 brand new about 9 years ago during the 039/ 390 change over(no decomp). Everything else has been added within the last year, or so.
So looks are deceiving, and I'd have a whole #### pile more saws if I didn't have 5 kids still at home..............
Man I wish I'd saved that MiniMac poem from when I first found this thread. It'd be a fine time for a repost.......


----------



## tbone75

I didn't get much done today.Just plain tired from not sleeping last night.The wife did LOL she unloaded and stacked 2 truck loads of wood plus loaded one! I got a good OL there!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> All I can say is WOW!!!


 
I tried starting them all and most of them started right up and ran well, there is a few that are missing parts and bars, these do not run. The one with the black Sachs Dolmar bar on it was my fathers saw, it will remain with me as long as I suck air. I will pick a good one for you, actually already have and just want to give it a good going over before it ships out. These saws were worked, some would say," hard ", but they were taken good care of and still run very well with full power.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I didn't get much done today.Just plain tired from not sleeping last night.The wife did LOL she unloaded and stacked 2 truck loads of wood plus loaded one! I got a good OL there!


 
You got a good OL if she works like that...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I tried starting them all and most of them started right up and ran well, there is a few that are missing parts and bars, these do not run. The one with the black Sachs Dolmar bar on it was my fathers saw, it will remain with me as long as I suck air. I will pick a good one for you, actually already have and just want to give it a good going over before it ships out. These saws were worked, some would say," hard ", but they were taken good care of and still run very well with full power.


 
Jerry I know what ever you send it will be a GREAT saw!It don't have to be pretty you know!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got a good OL if she works like that...LOL


 
But she won't let me help!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry I know what ever you send it will be a GREAT saw!It don't have to be pretty you know!


 
That`s good then,..I don`t consider any of them to be pretty on the outside, they seen too much woods work to still be pretty on the outside. The insides is what counts and you will find it to be more than passable.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> But she won't let me help!!!!!!!


 
Well she must know how that work affects you.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well she must know how that work affects you.


 
Yes! I just can't help but hate it that she has to do all that!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s good then,..I don`t consider any of them to be pretty on the outside, they seen too much woods work to still be pretty on the outside. The insides is what counts and you will find it to be more than passable.


 
You know I don't even care if it runs!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You know I don't even care if it runs!


 
I know, but I care.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know, but I care.


 
Yep I know you won't send it out till it runs right LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep I know you won't send it out till it runs right LOL


 
The one I chose seemed to be the fastest cutting one from the herd. It had not been run for more than 3 years but started right up on 3 pulls, they all had been stored with the fuel tanks dry. I put in fresh mix and it started and ran very well with no adjustments, I cut 3 cookies with it from a 22" hemlock tree stem. I will pull it down and check every part.


----------



## tbone75

Dan you get any more done on your shed?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The one I chose seemed to be the fastest cutting one from the herd. It had not been run for more than 3 years but started right up on 3 pulls, they all had been stored with the fuel tanks dry. I put in fresh mix and it started and ran very well with no adjustments, I cut 3 cookies with it from a 22" hemlock tree stem. I will pull it down and check every part.


 
OK if you think you need to? LOL No use in me saying anything about it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK if you think you need to? LOL No use in me saying anything about it :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I will get it done this weekend, yes I need to know...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

What`s up,..did Dan loose his tongue, er....loose his fingers??...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will get it done this weekend, yes I need to know...LOL


 
I can't wait to get hold of it!But you don't need to hurry at all!!!! I know you have many many things to do!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What`s up,..did Dan loose his tongue, er....loose his fingers??...LOL


 
He must have fell asleep LOL


----------



## Mastermind

Hello friends.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Randy,...what`s the moobster up to?


----------



## tbone75

I think I may be getting a Husky 44 in a day or two if its still there?Why I want that? LOL Its cheap and I don't have one I guess?LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Hello friends.


 
Hi Randy....Hows it going?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think I may be getting a Husky 44 in a day or two if its still there?Why I want that? LOL Its cheap and I don't have one I guess?LOL


 
You are beginning to sound/talk like me, cheap or free make great saws.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are beginning to sound/talk like me, cheap or free make great saws.....LOL


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Can't help but like that kind!As long as its not a mini-mac!


----------



## tbone75

Mini-macs just get sent to Mrs. Jim LOL


----------



## Mastermind

I've been reaching a new level of frustration today. Split the case on two 034s today to find a bad PTO case on both saws. 

No worries though. I got more parts on the way!


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I've been reaching a new level of frustration today. Split the case on two 034s today to find a bad PTO case on both saws.
> 
> No worries though. I got more parts on the way!


 
That saws getting a little high priced aint it?


----------



## tbone75

Randy is building me a 034 but he is running into a lot of trouble!I feel sorry for him


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> That saws getting a little high priced aint it?



No not really. I trade a LOT.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not in a high revving saw, you could get away running one like that back in an old saw that turned 8000 or less. It would get 200 hrs or so back then but won`t last 20 in the newer high revvers.If you sand all that roughness off the piston will most likely have too much clearance and start piston slap.



Yep...definately....


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Randy is building me a 034 but he is running into a lot of trouble!I feel sorry for him


 
It is what it is my friend. It'll just take a few days longer than I figured it would. I traded for another complete 034 today, just waiting on the mailman now.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> It is what it is my friend. It'll just take a few days longer than I figured it would. I traded for another complete 034 today, just waiting on the mailman now.


 
Anything I can do to help just ask?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep...definately....


 
I will get one ordered tomorrow!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Anything I can do to help just ask?


 
Before you know it there will be a few too many hotrods in your collection.,,,LOL


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Before you know it there will be a few too many hotrods in your collection.,,,LOL


 
I'm gonna send him a woods ported 034 with pop-up piston. Should be ok for a Stihl.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Before you know it there will be a few too many hotrods in your collection.,,,LOL


 
Now you know that just can't happen LOL I may thin out the others?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> What`s up,..did Dan loose his tongue, er....loose his fingers??...LOL



Naw.....He's sleeping so's he can post early!!


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna send him a woods ported 034 with pop-up piston. Should be ok for a Stihl.


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Naw.....He's sleeping so's he can post early!!


 
Yep so he can call us slackers LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna send him a woods ported 034 with pop-up piston. Should be ok for a Stihl.


 
It sure will.


----------



## Cantdog

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna send him a woods ported 034 with pop-up piston. Should be ok for a Stihl.



LOL Now there you go!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Naw.....He's sleeping so's he can post early!!


 
He`s usually in bed before 9 pm.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

My saw collection is getting very nice!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My saw collection is getting very nice!


 
Yep.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He`s usually in bed before 9 pm.....LOL


 
Yep he is the slacker LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep he is the slacker LOL


 
LOL,


----------



## Mastermind

Party all nite!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Party all nite!!!!!!!


 
I remember them days LOL WOW!! Good thing I don't do that any more!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> Party all nite!!!!!!!


 
LOL,...only on the Labor Day weekend plus two days,...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...only on the Labor Day weekend plus two days,...LOL


 
I don't know how you do that? LOL


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> I remember them days LOL WOW!! Good thing I don't do that any more!


 


pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...only on the Labor Day weekend plus two days,...LOL



Heck fellers, I don't even drink.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't know how you do that? LOL


 
You would have to be there, only then could you understand.....LOL
You will have to ask Robin after next years roast.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I don't know how you do that? LOL




Tain't nothin special..just a ...northeast...north american..thing...


----------



## diggers_dad

*Cs 3000 for tbone*

tbone,

I made time to look in the shop and found the Echo CS 3000. It's locked up but I think it's all there. The chain brake parts are all there but the band is broken. I do not have a b/c for it, and it's missing a bar nut for sure. I only looked at it briefly after I found it, too many things going on here. I'll try to get a couple of pics up tomorrow so you'll know if it will work for you. I'm pretty sure all of the plastic is good and didn't see any cracks in it. 

Do you have any idea if a Pioneer P20 is worth anything? I saw one in a pawn store locally for $50. I know some guys swear by 'em but I've never used one. They're rare in my neighborhood. 

DD


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You would have to be there, only then could you understand.....LOL
> You will have to ask Robin after next years roast.



LOL It's locked and loaded already have the wife planning for that time off from work!!! I'l be sure to give as full a report as memory will allow!! Man I do like Keith's............might only be one sentence!!!LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> Heck fellers, I don't even drink.


 
LOL,...that might make it a bit more of a challenge but it can still be done. I took a buddy of mine out a couple of years ago, he only drinks soda pop and don`t smoke nothing. He had a great time just watching all the others....LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> tbone,
> 
> I made time to look in the shop and found the Echo CS 3000. It's locked up but I think it's all there. The chain brake parts are all there but the band is broken. I do not have a b/c for it, and it's missing a bar nut for sure. I only looked at it briefly after I found it, too many things going on here. I'll try to get a couple of pics up tomorrow so you'll know if it will work for you. I'm pretty sure all of the plastic is good and didn't see any cracks in it.
> 
> Do you have any idea if a Pioneer P20 is worth anything? I saw one in a pawn store locally for $50. I know some guys swear by 'em but I've never used one. They're rare in my neighborhood.
> 
> DD


 
The only thing good on the outside of this saw is the starter LOL Everything on the inside is good!So I am sure it will work!The P20 I don't know but I know a guy on here that may LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...that might make it a bit more of a challenge but it can still be done. I took a buddy of mine out a couple of years ago, he only drinks soda pop and don`t smoke nothing. He had a great time just watching all the others....LOL


 
Thats what I would do.I think? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL It's locked and loaded already have the wife planning for that time off from work!!! I'l be sure to give as full a report as memory will allow!! Man I do like Keith's............might only be one sentence!!!LOL!!


 
The Keith`s will be flowing freely, its the most popular Ale on the island. Not sure it causes memory loss.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Keith`s will be flowing freely, its the most popular Ale on the island. Not sure it causes memory loss.....LOL


 
I will try one of them when I get up there!OK 2 LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

The P20 may not bring you high dollars but they are one tough small saw. They are solid handle mount saws with no AV so the vibes may bother some. I often have them offered to me for next to nothing to free but all they usually need is fuel lines, filters or carb kits.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Keith`s will be flowing freely, its the most popular Ale on the island. Not sure it causes memory loss.....LOL



LOL! Perhaps not loss....just suspension.....LOL!!! Damn good stuff non-th-less!!!! Last Keiths I had was the wife and I went to a chamber of commerse "night out' down on the "CAT"(High speed auto ferry from Bar Harbor Me. to Yarmouth NS.) ......free Keiths....step dancers...food...most excellent!!! I did all I could to lighten the return load...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will try one of them when I get up there!OK 2 LOL


 
A couple of Keiths will never harm you,just space them out over a bit of time. I seen one fellow drink up 8 cases of 24 during that 5 day party, he got tippy a couple of times, never went down and walked off the island, into a boat, made it ashore just fine on Monday afternoon.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> A couple of Keiths will never harm you,just space them out over a bit of time. I seen one fellow drink up 8 cases of 24 during that 5 day party, he got tippy a couple of times, never went down and walked off the island, into a boat, made it ashore just fine on Monday afternoon.



LOL...Sounds like a man of Scottish decent!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL...Sounds like a man of Scottish decent!!!!!!


 
Put a kilt on him and he would look like any of the heavy contenders at the Highland Games.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put a kilt on him and he would look like any of the heavy contenders at the Highland Games.


 
HAHA!! I thought as much!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Check out the guy in the striped shirt,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Check out the guy in the striped shirt,


 
He looks like he could hold a few! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

He`s not the biggest guy on the island but he can outdrink the best of them...LOL
Even ate his shirt on a dare...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He`s not the biggest guy on the island but he can outdrink the best of them...LOL
> Even ate his shirt on a dare...LOL


 
:hmm3grin2orange: I wouldn't want to be him the next day!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I wouldn't want to be him the next day!


 
A pict of him getting started,...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A pict of him getting started,...LOL


 
He is working on it LOL But when it comes out!It wont be funny!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He is working on it LOL But when it comes out!It wont be funny!


 
That would be hard to pass......LOL


----------



## tbone75

Well guys can't keep my eyes open or type.Time to hit the bed!Catch you guys tomorrow


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be hard to pass......LOL


 
roto rooter LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> roto rooter LOL


 
Yep,...nite John.


----------



## dancan

Y'all up yet ?

Woops , I forgot , a lot of Slackers post here  .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Y'all up yet ?
> 
> Woops , I forgot , a lot of Slackers post here  .


 
Got up at 5am this mornin.
got trees to kill again today 
wish i had brought a camera yestday,pulled a very nice large oak leaner,was pretty to watch fall 
trees were big enough yestday i got to bring a couple big saws..

what time you get up Dan ??


----------



## Cantdog

He's always up........


----------



## roncoinc

As soon as it's light enough out i will be sorting out some saws to take today..
going to need a couple large ones for some thick stems.
the ussuall little limbers.
going to be droping a couple in the pucker brush so need a lightweight mid size with a 18in bar to reach in and cut the mess.
my partner wants me to "domino" three or four and then go at em !
i rather one at a time but they may get hung up.
if i can drop a couple or more at the same time the combined weight should bring everything clear to the ground.
i hope !
then of course watching out for all those little bent over thingy's that when you cut em come up and break your nose !
this may be a work day and not a fun day


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Y'all up yet ?
> 
> Woops , I forgot , a lot of Slackers post here  .


 
You are the slacker LOL You went to bed on us at 8pm! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> As soon as it's light enough out i will be sorting out some saws to take today..
> going to need a couple large ones for some thick stems.
> the ussuall little limbers.
> going to be droping a couple in the pucker brush so need a lightweight mid size with a 18in bar to reach in and cut the mess.
> my partner wants me to "domino" three or four and then go at em !
> i rather one at a time but they may get hung up.
> if i can drop a couple or more at the same time the combined weight should bring everything clear to the ground.
> i hope !
> then of course watching out for all those little bent over thingy's that when you cut em come up and break your nose !
> this may be a work day and not a fun day


 
I like to see them brought down 3 or 4 at a time.I have never did it.Never needed to yet?LOL


----------



## tbone75

Not worth a crap here today.Raining and my body is aching.May take a while to get moving today?Looks like rain the rest of the week.:msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not worth a crap here today.Raining and my body is aching.May take a while to get moving today?Looks like rain the rest of the week.:msp_sad:


 
Rain will probly start here tonite.
maybe tomorrow i will get a chance to go to the PO and get that box ??
been to busy,running late as i type !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Rain will probly start here tonite.
> maybe tomorrow i will get a chance to go to the PO and get that box ??
> been to busy,running late as i type !!


 
Been wondering where you were?Slacker LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Been wondering where you were?Slacker LOL


 
I been running about five diff saws a day cutting wood


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I been running about five diff saws a day cutting wood


 
OK the only place your slacking is on here LOL You have fun if you can?


----------



## tbone75

Met another member today!7hpjim very nice guy!He told me about a Husky 44 he knew about at a junk shop cheap.So he picked it up and met down the road today.He works at the sister plant that I work at. Me in Zanesville and him in Coshocton.Just talked to him a week or so ago for the first time.Saw is in nice shape but turns over hard.I will get to it some time?LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

*tbone75 Echo 3000*
















tbone, 

Is this what you need?

DD


----------



## diggers_dad

*Little Poulan*












tbone,

I also found this while I was digging out the little Echo. Did you say that you liked these little saws?

DD


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> tbone,
> 
> Is this what you need?
> 
> DD


 
Yes sir that is it!And yes I like that other little one too! LOL I will send you a PM


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> tbone,
> 
> I also found this while I was digging out the little Echo. Did you say that you liked these little saws?
> 
> DD


 
That looks just like the green one I just brought home LOL Looks to be in good shape too!I have 2 of the newer Craftsman saws like it.In parts at the moment LOL a 2.3 and a 2.1 or 2.0?


----------



## Jon1212

Tbone,
C'mon man leave some saws for the rest of us Man I don't know what kind of pictures you got of all these guys sending you saws, and quite frankly I don't think I want to know.........

When the folks from 'Hoarders' show up to film you, just tell them you're a "collector."


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Tbone,
> C'mon man leave some saws for the rest of us Man I don't know what kind of pictures you got of all these guys sending you saws, and quite frankly I don't think I want to know.........
> 
> When the folks from 'Hoarders' show up to film you, just tell them you're a "collector."


 
I will do that!They should be showing up soon! :hmm3grin2orange: I know I am running out of room! LOL Well here any way?LOL Got lots more room but its 8 miles away!


----------



## tbone75

Looked at the 44 a bit ago.The reason it turned over hard was the recoil LOL Works better now!But no spark :msp_sad: Clean it up and see if I need a coil?Other than a carb kit should be just fine.P&C are perfect!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will do that!They should be showing up soon! :hmm3grin2orange: I know I am running out of room! LOL Well here any way?LOL Got lots more room but its 8 miles away!


 
If you were closer I could drop off a truckload.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looked at the 44 a bit ago.The reason it turned over hard was the recoil LOL Works better now!But no spark :msp_sad: Clean it up and see if I need a coil?Other than a carb kit should be just fine.P&C are perfect!


 
Another turd saw.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you were closer I could drop off a truckload.


 
May be a good thing your not LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another turd saw.....


 
Cheap turd LOL And I like it just fine LOL Even has a 16" Winsor bar on it


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You are the slacker LOL You went to bed on us at 8pm! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I usually crash around 10:00 pm (Lots of reading to do) .



roncoinc said:


> Got up at 5am this mornin.
> 
> what time you get up Dan ??



Alarm goes off at 5:00 Atlantic 




Cantdog said:


> He's always up........



Most of the time it's 11:30 , 1:00 am, 3:00am, 4:00am and finally 5:00am .
Between the cats wanting to be fed again , the cats wanting out and the wife running the MS170 or the 090 at night sleep happens in short bursts .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I usually crash around 10:00 pm (Lots of reading to do) .
> 
> 
> 
> Alarm goes off at 5:00 Atlantic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the time it's 11:30 , 1:00 am, 3:00am, 4:00am and finally 5:00am .
> Between the cats wanting to be fed again , the cats wanting out and the wife running the MS170 or the 090 at night sleep happens in short bursts .


 
You have a wife like that too!I don't know what she is running?But its a straight pipe! :hmm3grin2orange: Plus 4 cats!


----------



## tbone75

I wonder if Ron made it the PO in time to pick up his High Heal Orange Shoes?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I wonder if Ron made it the PO in time to pick up his High Heal Orange Shoes?


 
Still can`t spell, its high heel,...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Still can`t spell, its high heel,...LOL


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: See told you so :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Cheap turd LOL And I like it just fine LOL Even has a 16" Winsor bar on it


 
That`s ok John,..I have a turd saw also, it was free but had a problem,


----------



## jimdad07

Hi gang. Ended up working late last night and I actually showered when I got home and went to bed, had to be up at 4am today and the rest of the week, I am not a morning person before 5:00am. It looks as if Ron is cross dressing?...Again.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s ok John,..I have a turd saw also, it was free but had a problem,


 
Yes it did! And your turd is bigger than my turd :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Well John, the color scheme is swapped around a little, it should be orange on top and have a cream colored body for the rest of it.  Not a bad deal though if you like that kind of thing.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Yes it did! And your turd is bigger than my turd :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Jerry hasn't done a cleansing in awhile, might be different when that starts up again.:fart:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes it did! And your turd is bigger than my turd :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I found that there was 6 OEM Husky pistons in a big box of parts I was given, one of them fit that saw perfectly, put it in and that saw has made me a lot of $ on the jobsite mostly cutting out window and door openings.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Well John, the color scheme is swapped around a little, it should be orange on top and have a cream colored body for the rest of it.  Not a bad deal though if you like that kind of thing.


 
When the price is right I will take anything.Even a mini-mac so I can send it to you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry hasn't done a cleansing in awhile, might be different when that starts up again.:fart:


 
Actually Jim,..I am not really looking forward to that.....:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I found that there was 6 OEM Husky pistons in a big box of parts I was given, one of them fit that saw perfectly, put it in and that saw has made me a lot of $ on the jobsite mostly cutting out window and door openings.


 
You just can't beat that!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Actually Jim,..I am not really looking forward to that.....:msp_scared:


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You just can't beat that!


 
Hard,..free saw and free piston, about 1 hour of my time sitting on my hiney at the bench sipping a couple of Keiths....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Sure does,..


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You have a wife like that too!I don't know what she is running?But its a straight pipe! :hmm3grin2orange: Plus 4 cats!


 
I'm sure that my wife's 090 has a modded muffler .


----------



## jimdad07

It is very hard to beat a free saw that you can fix easily enough, think of what you save by fixing the old ones. Time for me to read the kids their bed time story, hopefully I don't crash at the same time and can come back.


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> I'm sure that my wife's 090 has a modded muffler .


 
Treading on dangerous ground my friend...my wife sounds like a Mack truck down shifting.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It is very hard to beat a free saw that you can fix easily enough, think of what you save by fixing the old ones. Time for me to read the kids their bed time story, hopefully I don't crash at the same time and can come back.


 
Nite Jim :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

jimdad07 said:


> It is very hard to beat a free saw that you can fix easily enough, think of what you save by fixing the old ones. Time for me to read the kids their bed time story, hopefully I don't crash at the same time and can come back.


 
Okay kids settle down............Once upon a time, in a land far, far away called Frazeysburg Ohio there lived a man who thought he had to acquire every chainsaw he laid eyes on, even the ones he saw in pictures on his computer. He had saws sent to him from everywhere, even other countries(Canada)........zzzzzz.......zzzzzz......oh sorry kids. Well he had so many saws that he eventually ran out of room for them at his own house, and he had to start keeping them 8 miles away.......zzzzzz........zzzzzz.........Goodnight boys, and girls........zzzzzz......zzzzz......


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Okay kids settle down............Once upon a time, in a land far, far away called Frazeysburg Ohio there lived a man who thought he had to acquire every chainsaw he laid eyes on, even the ones he saw in pictures on his computer. He had saws sent to him from everywhere, even other countries(Canada)........zzzzzz.......zzzzzz......oh sorry kids. Well he had so many saws that he eventually ran out of room for them at his own house, and he had to start keeping them 8 miles away.......zzzzzz........zzzzzz.........Goodnight boys, and girls........zzzzzz......zzzzz......


 
You may be right? But just the same ####you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> You may be right? But just the same ####you :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Hey Pal, don't make me find that MiniMac, and send it to you.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Hey Pal, don't make me find that MiniMac, and send it to you.


 
Go ahead!Can't scare me.I will just send it Mrs. Jim :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I wonder if Ron made it the PO in time to pick up his High Heal Orange Shoes?


 
You know what they say fella,,,, paybacks a b*tch !!! 







This pic does not do the knife justice.
the red inlay between the handle halves is an awsome touch.
John,,you WILL pay !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You know what they say fella,,,, paybacks a b*tch !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic does not do the knife justice.
> the red inlay between the handle halves is an awsome touch.
> John,,you WILL pay !!


 
Real nice Ron,...good job John.......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You know what they say fella,,,, paybacks a b*tch !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic does not do the knife justice.
> the red inlay between the handle halves is an awsome touch.
> John,,you WILL pay !!


 
WHAT!!! I still owe you!!!


----------



## tbone75

Ron you may not remember but you seen that one before.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

That's beautiful work, John. And it helps to get the image of Ron in high heels outa my head... :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> That's beautiful work, John. And it helps to get the image of Ron in high heels outa my head... :msp_scared:


 
:msp_w00t: I don't want to see him in heels either! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Real nice Ron,...good job John.......


 
Thanks!! I need to make a few more of them.People seem to like them very well. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Back in a bit guys.Got to tuck the OL in LOL


----------



## roncoinc

*A bad fall today*

Not me !! the TREE !!

didnt get to play dominoes today,had to take some singles.
this one had a heavy lean to over the property line and had to come exactally back against the way it wanted to go.
the pic dont show the top heavy canopy or the twist and bend in the stem.
the arrow is where we finally got it tied off to.
dont look big in the pic but the guy in front of it is five feet tall and standing close to me.
it paced out about 85 feet tall.







the guy pulling usually does a pretty good job but he lost site of me and my signal and went on his own..
he put some good tension on it before i made the back cut.
as i was making the back cut he saw the canopy move and it pulled his truck back a bit !!
as i was starting to drive the wedges he decided it was time to go !!
i saw the trunk twisting as it was falling and took my saw and myself the hell out of there REAL quick !!
with a six inch hing it shattered the bottom 15 feet of the tree.
missed where i wanted it to land by a good twenty feet !
when i yelled at him for it he said he saw the top move and didnt look at me :msp_angry:
i told him watch ME !! not the tree !! if it falls off thats ok,,if i get killed i will be really upset !!
look at the pic and see how ugly it is where it came off the stump  all that split wood it did itself..
i made him limb it with the homie 750  he's in the black shirt..






I had a hell of a time cutting that twisted mess free of the stump.
even cut it loose above the mess,they didnt know you can use a wedge bucking so the bar dont get pinched and you can cut all the way down  .. helps to use some wood for shimming underneath too 
that was the fall from hell for sure..
going to HATE cutting all them stumps down at the end of it all tho 
we only took two like that today,have to pile brush and rake up after so it takes awhile for that free wood,was done by noon anyway..


----------



## Mastermind

I've been on the road all damn day.  I had to take a friend to the doctor in Knoxville. He's been a good friend for over 30 years so I reckon that's ok. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Mastermind said:


> I've been on the road all damn day.  I had to take a friend to the doctor in Knoxville. He's been a good friend for over 30 years so I reckon that's ok. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Randy the Roady 
got to go to the big city eh ??
i hear they leave the lights on all night long ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> I've been on the road all damn day.  I had to take a friend to the doctor in Knoxville. He's been a good friend for over 30 years so I reckon that's ok. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Gotta hold your friends close.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Not me !! the TREE !!
> 
> didnt get to play dominoes today,had to take some singles.
> this one had a heavy lean to over the property line and had to come exactally back against the way it wanted to go.
> the pic dont show the top heavy canopy or the twist and bend in the stem.
> the arrow is where we finally got it tied off to.
> dont look big in the pic but the guy in front of it is five feet tall and standing close to me.
> it paced out about 85 feet tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the guy pulling usually does a pretty good job but he lost site of me and my signal and went on his own..
> he put some good tension on it before i made the back cut.
> as i was making the back cut he saw the canopy move and it pulled his truck back a bit !!
> as i was starting to drive the wedges he decided it was time to go !!
> i saw the trunk twisting as it was falling and took my saw and myself the hell out of there REAL quick !!
> with a six inch hing it shattered the bottom 15 feet of the tree.
> missed where i wanted it to land by a good twenty feet !
> when i yelled at him for it he said he saw the top move and didnt look at me :msp_angry:
> i told him watch ME !! not the tree !! if it falls off thats ok,,if i get killed i will be really upset !!
> look at the pic and see how ugly it is where it came off the stump  all that split wood it did itself..
> i made him limb it with the homie 750  he's in the black shirt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hell of a time cutting that twisted mess free of the stump.
> even cut it loose above the mess,they didnt know you can use a wedge bucking so the bar dont get pinched and you can cut all the way down  .. helps to use some wood for shimming underneath too
> that was the fall from hell for sure..
> going to HATE cutting all them stumps down at the end of it all tho
> we only took two like that today,have to pile brush and rake up after so it takes awhile for that free wood,was done by noon anyway..


 
Great picts Ron, some trees can be a biotch but you need steady men around you when felling them, they are dangerous.


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> That's beautiful work, John. And it helps to get the image of Ron in high heels outa my head... :msp_scared:


 
Hey Mill,Randy,, found a brand new dishwasher on CL today !
been on there three days !! right here in town too 

TWENTY FIVE dollars !!!! had to pull the tags out of the inside and the plugs on the feed and drain line even.
hows that for lucky ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gotta hold your friends close.


 
That meen i gotta put on them high heels fer ya ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That meen i gotta put on them high heels fer ya ??


 
Nope,..not for me.....:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Great picts Ron, some trees can be a biotch but you need steady men around you when felling them, they are dangerous.


 
I'm all up on the exit strategy..
i try for four ways to get away when i can.
and i dont mind leaving a saw as i run !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I'm all up on the exit strategy..
> i try for four ways to get away when i can.
> and i dont mind leaving a saw as i run !!!


 
I have never had to do that, two steps away from the stump and take my saw with me.


----------



## jimdad07

You should have made him limb with an old David Bradley with a 28" bar Ron. Glad he didn't get you.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have never had to do that, two steps away from the stump and take my saw with me.


 
I havent often but after having one jump the stump or a barber chair or some of the wierd things they can do i like an escape plan just in case 
even falling dead branches helmet or not being able to leave the scene quickly is a plus and if ever the option is needed it is there to take..
i TRY to consider all safety measures..
i even have another saw all warmed up ready in case the one in the cut has a problem,like hitting an embedded stone and dulls the chain...three wedges with the hammer on me,,spend a lot of time on prep,,maybe i go overboard and dont get as much done as a lot of guys but i'm old and slow now !! 
i even make sure my laces are tied tight !!
this was like the 30th tree i fell on this site and the first one that wouldnt have landed on a beer can.


----------



## tbone75

Ron that looked like a bit of mess!No fun at all!


----------



## jimdad07

You guys have a good night, 4am comes fast. Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

Well i did show the boys a neat trick today..
looking at the last pic the fall before that was the stump in front to the right a little.
they were wondering how close it would come to the house ..
so i pulled a little mirror out of the glove box and showed them just where the top of the tree would touch..
anybody know how to do that ??
Jerry dont count


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I havent often but after having one jump the stump or a barber chair or some of the wierd things they can do i like an escape plan just in case
> even falling dead branches helmet or not being able to leave the scene quickly is a plus and if ever the option is needed it is there to take..
> i TRY to consider all safety measures..
> i even have another saw all warmed up ready in case the one in the cut has a problem,like hitting an embedded stone and dulls the chain...three wedges with the hammer on me,,spend a lot of time on prep,,maybe i go overboard and dont get as much done as a lot of guys but i'm old and slow now !!
> i even make sure my laces are tied tight !!
> this was like the 30th tree i fell on this site and the first one that wouldnt have landed on a beer can.


 

Guess I have been lucky.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well i did show the boys a neat trick today..
> looking at the last pic the fall before that was the stump in front to the right a little.
> they were wondering how close it would come to the house ..
> so i pulled a little mirror out of the glove box and showed them just where the top of the tree would touch..
> anybody know how to do that ??
> Jerry dont count


 
?? Nope


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess I have been lucky.


 
You dont suppose maybe "good" may have something to go along with the luck ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> ?? Nope


 
Well,i have seen it published in several places..
so it's not like it's a secret..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You dont suppose maybe "good" may have something to go along with the luck ??


 
Wish I had kept track of how many trees I have tipped off the stump in the 40+ years I cut in the woods.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,i have seen it published in several places..
> so it's not like it's a secret..


 
OK guess I will go fish LOL


----------



## Mastermind

Spill the beans Ron. :smile2:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wish I had kept track of how many trees I have tipped off the stump in the 40+ years I cut in the woods.


 
4 zeros in it I bet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 4 zeros in it I bet?


 
I have no idea really but I know I killed a lot of trees.


----------



## tbone75

Ron I want to know how you think you owe me??????? I still owe you and all these guys on here!


----------



## roncoinc

Time for me to go crawl between the sheets,,AFTER i take off my creamsickle colored high heels


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to pack it up also.
With the mirror you also need a tape and know how tall you are....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have to pack it up also.
> With the mirror you also need a tape and know how tall you are....LOL


 
:help: :hmm3grin2orange: Time for me to. Nite guys


----------



## dancan

Slackers ! Stihl dreaming I see .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Congrats on the dishwasher score, Ron! Great deal there. And I could have sworn I told you to cut safely yesterday... glad that tree didn't go worse than it did.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Another Dr. visit today to the plant Dr. just so he can tell me come back in 2 months.Been off work 1 year now.No better than I was a year ago.


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wish I had kept track of how many trees I have tipped off the stump in the 40+ years I cut in the woods.


Could be a whole bunch, a 100,000 trees over a lifetime is very possible. 

I still have some of my logbooks, I kept track of what I cut and where. If I had them all, I could account for about 2/3s of what I cut. The big trees are easy enough, 96" or larger, 41 trees, they tend to stick in your mind. From 96" down to 72", probably 1,500-1,600. 72" to 48", hard to say, maybe as many as 6,000. From 48" to 24" there is no guessing how many, lots and I rarely listed anything below 24". That is 12+ years, with time out to heal up, I figure 2,500 to 3,000 trees a year. After 1988, I felled trees as a hobby. My cousin Kev MacKnothead, could tell you to the boardfoot, the trees he felled. He worked mostly in the second growth Redwood, and some of oldest stands of it, he probably killed many 10s of thousands.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Could be a whole bunch, a 100,000 trees over a lifetime is very possible.
> 
> I still have some of my logbooks, I kept track of what I cut and where. If I had them all, I could account for about 2/3s of what I cut. The big trees are easy enough, 96" or larger, 41 trees, they tend to stick in your mind. From 96" down to 72", probably 1,500-1,600. 72" to 48", hard to say, maybe as many as 6,000. From 48" to 24" there is no guessing how many, lots and I rarely listed anything below 24". That is 12+ years, with time out to heal up, I figure 2,500 to 3,000 trees a year. After 1988, I felled trees as a hobby. My cousin Kev MacKnothead, could tell you to the boardfoot, the trees he felled. He worked mostly in the second growth Redwood, and some of oldest stands of it, he probably killed many 10s of thousands.


 
Did you get that chrome back on yet?


----------



## RandyMac

Most of it, I bought a bunch of stainless steel screws and bolts to replace the old chromed ones, some of them were rusted.

I hate being off work due to injuries. I'll bet you are about postal with this.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Most of it, I bought a bunch of stainless steel screws and bolts to replace the old chromed ones, some of them were rusted.
> 
> I hate being off work due to injuries. I'll bet you are about postal with this.


 
Yes I am going a little nuts LOL At least I have a bunch of saws to play with.Stainless screws and bolts is the way to go!A little costly but worth it I think.


----------



## tbone75

Any of you guys used 3-bond gasket maker?I ordered some from northwood along with that 350 piston.Thought I would give it a try?I read a lot of others use it.


----------



## RandyMac

They were abit spendy, I got them at a marine shop, the SS screws at the hardware store looked rough and cheap. I'm guessin' once I put them in, I won't be removing them anytime soon.


----------



## roncoinc

I'm not a slacker this rainy wet miserable day.
i'm a downright SLUG !!! 
figured i would get out of my bathrobe for lunch anyway 
then run a couple errands.
then seven saws to clean up and sharpen after what we did this week.
AV mounts came in for the husky 181 so i "should" finish that.
wonder how much i "will" get done ??


----------



## tbone75

Back from the plant Dr. What a waste of time that is!All he does is ask if anything has changed and if I think I can do my job.I said sure I can as long as I can take the pain meds and have a little help.LOL He says no no no!Without the pain meds?I say no not very well?How about letting me try?He says no way your are a liability in your condition?So then why did you ask?He needs to write something down? LOL So I asked about putting me on another job in there?No your a liability.I could fall down and hurt myself? OK desk job? NO! They could be sued for letting me work when they know I have a bad back?Back to my other question.Why did you ask if I could do my job?when you wouldn't let me even if I said yes!He says I will see you again in 2 months LOL Or in other words F-Off LOL I just smiled and walked out LOL I pushed enough for now LOL Then they tell me HR wants to see me?They tell me I will no longer be getting sick pay unless I get a Dr. to say I will be able to return to work with in the next year?My first year is up now.Didn't know any of that chit??? So far all the Drs. I have been to can't do anything else for me.So that won't happen I don't think?But I will give it a good try!At least till I get SS if I do?The company will approve it with out any problems they already told me.So I guess its wait and see?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm not a slacker this rainy wet miserable day.
> i'm a downright SLUG !!!
> figured i would get out of my bathrobe for lunch anyway
> then run a couple errands.
> then seven saws to clean up and sharpen after what we did this week.
> AV mounts came in for the husky 181 so i "should" finish that.
> wonder how much i "will" get done ??


 
You have been hitting it hard for a while.I am sure you could use a little R&R LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron that knife is a very good blade!Its been heat and cold treated.Cryo treated plus the usual heat treat.I know you will yell at me but thats OK LOL That was the one I made for myself.Don't worry I will make me another one if I need it LOL I know you liked that one so I wanted you to have it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll Long time no smell  
Been alittle busy. Not much with saws though :msp_unsure:
lol


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll Long time no smell
> Been alittle busy. Not much with saws though :msp_unsure:
> lol


 
JASON !! been awhile aint it fella ??


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll Long time no smell
> Been alittle busy. Not much with saws though :msp_unsure:
> lol


 
Your getting to be as bad as Cliff!Only show up once in a blue moon!


----------



## sefh3

How's the truck driving business doing?
It's hard at time but hopefully the $$ is good.
Everything going well in the homefront.


----------



## tbone75

Got the little 012 back up and running.Tank patched and new fuel lines.Running very nice!Still playing with that PIA 350.Tryed everything I could think of.Just kept acting like it wasen't getting fuel?Till I seen fuel coming out of the muffler?? Not enough spark?Swapped the coil out.Ran good at first then same thing again?Played around with the carb a little more.Nope,turned it on its side took the fuel cap off let it idle a bit.Then it starts running.Put the cap back on still running fine?Ran it 15 mins. or so shut it off.Let it set an hour started on the first pull.Going to let is sit till tomorrow and see what happens?Good thing I don't give up easy LOL


----------



## tbone75

Also tore the 44 down.Got to have a coil no spark.And the on/off switch is broke.That and a carb kit should be good to go?


----------



## dancan

I almost bought an Echo .................................................................................hat today , but I had better judgment .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I almost bought an Echo .................................................................................hat today , but I had better judgment .


 
Hope that`s not Ron......LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I almost bought an Echo .................................................................................hat today , but I had better judgment .


 
OK who wants to bail Ron out? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope that`s not Ron......LOL


 
:msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

Husky 44 eh ??
think i got one of them in a box someplace


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Husky 44 eh ??
> think i got one of them in a box someplace


 
Yea!! If your parting it out?Ordered a carb kit on fleabay 8.24 shipped!


----------



## tbone75

There is something missing that holds the throtle lever in on the left side?Don't know if its as screw or a roll pin?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> There is something missing that holds the throtle lever in on the left side?Don't know if its as screw or a roll pin?


 
A picture ?
then i could look in the morning.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A picture ?
> then i could look in the morning.


 
Of the side of the saw and the plastic lever?


----------



## tbone75

Brb


----------



## tbone75

Side of saw where the screw or pin goes in.Right above the fuel cap.


----------



## tbone75

Another pic of the lever where the whatever goes in to hold it


----------



## tbone75

switch


----------



## tbone75

Ron you want a pic of the coil?


----------



## tbone75

That must have been one nasty fart!Everyone left!


----------



## jimdad07

Just came in from the shop. Been working on that stinky saw on the bench, I must be desperate to work on a saw. No spark in that one, pulled the flywheel off and found that the points were fairly corroded, hopefully that is the only problem. I will say that I like the way the ignition system is well protected in that saw, every thing under that flywheel looked close to new. May be asking a few questions on this one, I have not messed with points and condensers very much, I know how to meter them out alright but I am not sure on how to gap them and so in. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## sefh3

Just got in from working on my MS460/046. It started out as a MS460 with flippy oil cap on now it wears an 046 fuel tank. It looks ugly but the wood won't mind. It's going in my fleet of saws. I'm off to try to find a wrap handle for it and a clutch setup. I'm thinking a 28" or 30" should be just fine for her.


----------



## jimdad07

PS: That flywheel sucked to get off, had to fab a puller with yet more uni-strut, the kind without the holes in it. Drilled a hole for the crankshaft, drilled two more for screws to thread into the flywheel and used my two jawed pullers. Worked pretty good. Husky sucks, until the modifying starts that is.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My MS 460 BUILT FROM PARTS WITH AN 046 p&c.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Just got in from working on my MS460/046. It started out as a MS460 with flippy oil cap on now it wears an 046 fuel tank. It looks ugly but the wood won't mind. It's going in my fleet of saws. I'm off to try to find a wrap handle for it and a clutch setup. I'm thinking a 28" or 30" should be just fine for her.


 
I have a 25 on mine.It would be nice if it ran?Haven't looked at it much yet.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> My MS 460 BUILT FROM PARTS WITH AN 046 p&c.


 
Jerry I was shocked to see what Ron had hanging in his shop, but I am even more surprised to see what is in one of you pics. Looks like it was even used for cutting. I am disappointed to say the least:frown:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My MS 460 BUILT FROM PARTS WITH AN 046 p&c.


 
You only have one? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry I was shocked to see what Ron had hanging in his shop, but I am even more surprised to see what is in one of you pics. Looks like it was even used for cutting. I am disappointed to say the least:frown:


 
That orange turd is my cutting buddies saw, it was not even started that day....LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry I was shocked to see what Ron had hanging in his shop, but I am even more surprised to see what is in one of you pics. Looks like it was even used for cutting. I am disappointed to say the least:frown:


 
His door and window saw. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

These three saws did all the cutting that day.






He opted to run the skidsteer instead of cutting.


----------



## sefh3

Nice looking 46 there Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You only have one? LOL


 
LOL,...I have 2 of them but this one is special.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> His door and window saw. LOL


 
Nope,...it belongs to Doug,...my cutting buddy,...he is the cook ,


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Nice looking 46 there Jerry.


 
Thanks,...it is ok,..I put it together from some parts. It had a spun bearing on the clutch side. I bored it out, made a steel bushing oversized outer dia, heated the case to 350F and froze the bushing in dry ice, pressed it in and it has been running for a year now with no problems. The P&C are ported to the max.


----------



## jimdad07

Well...at least it's not yours Jerry. You guys live in a very beautiful area, reminds me a lot of the Adirondaks down here where I live. I like the truck, looks like it's in nice shape. Maybe it hasn't seen a lot of road salt?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope,...it belongs to Doug,...my cutting buddy,...he is the cook ,


 
Looks more like your bar tender LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Well...at least it's not yours Jerry. You guys live in a very beautiful area, reminds me a lot of the Adirondaks down here where I live. I like the truck, looks like it's in nice shape. Maybe it hasn't seen a lot of road salt?


 
It is very beautiful around here, its quite hilly with plenty of lakes, actually refered to as the land of lakes. That old truck has over a million kilometers on it, its been on the road most every day of its life, got it special built in 1978.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks more like your bar tender LOL


 
LOL,...He`s cutting up onions for the steak in the fry pan, a big slab of moose steak, it weighed just a tad over 4 lbs before cooking.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...He`s cutting up onions for the steak in the fry pan, a big slab of moose steak, it weighed just a tad over 4 lbs before cooking.


 
Never had moose?I have been told its very good?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never had moose?I have been told its very good?


 
Oooooohhhhh yeaaaa....:drool:


----------



## jimdad07

Well gentlemen, and Scott...:hmm3grin2orange: Have a good day tomorrow, another early start tomorrow. Starting to get used to it a little.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Well gentlemen, and Scott...:hmm3grin2orange: Have a good day tomorrow, another early start tomorrow. Starting to get used to it a little.


 
Good night Jim,...I won`t be far behind.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Well gentlemen, and Scott...:hmm3grin2orange: Have a good day tomorrow, another early start tomorrow. Starting to get used to it a little.


 
Nite Jim


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oooooohhhhh yeaaaa....:drool:


 
OK when I get up there I want to try some LOL Along with a bug!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK when I get up there I want to try some LOL Along with a bug!


 
Usually some of my friends get a liscense in the fall, its a draw system up here so hope one of them gets drawn this fall.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Usually some of my friends get a liscense in the fall, its a draw system up here so hope one of them gets drawn this fall.


 
I hope one of them does! LOL


----------



## farrell

evening gentlemen. whats new?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I hope one of them does! LOL


 
Got my fingers crossed.
Time for me to pack it in,..nite all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got my fingers crossed.
> Time for me to pack it in,..nite all.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Hi Randy hows it going down your way?


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Hi Randy hows it going down your way?


 
I've not been home long. I've been visiting the state prison in the next county. It's something I've been doing a long while.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I've not been home long. I've been visiting the state prison in the next county. It's something I've been doing a long while.


 
Yes I have seen you talk about that before.That is a very good thing you do!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey guys...I see you've been holding the fort...had a big lobster feed with the FIL and his lady friend tonight here at my house..MMMMMMMMMGOOOOD!!! Got 20 or so left in the crate to take to the Maine GTG Saturday...just a snack.....Very full and sleepy...some rum involved...and Baileys....Is it time to wake Dan up yet???? Slacker... I'll see you in the AM!!! LOL!!ZZZZZzzzzzzz


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey guys...I see you've been holding the fort...had a big lobster feed with the FIL and his lady friend tonight here at my house..MMMMMMMMMGOOOOD!!! Got 20 or so left in the crate to take to the Maine GTG Saturday...just a snack.....Very full and sleepy...some rum involved...and Baileys....Is it time to wake Dan up yet???? Slacker... I'll see you in the AM!!! LOL!!ZZZZZzzzzzzz


 
Sounds like a great time!Get some rest before Dan yells at you LOL


----------



## dancan

MMMMMMM , I smell lobster , you guys must stihl be dreaming about it , Slackers !


----------



## Cantdog

Damn that Atlantic time!!!!! I wasn't dreamin...the sinks full of dirty dishes!!!! And there's a big pot on the stove where my coffee perculator is supposed to be!!!! LOL!!


----------



## dancan

Aren't we all on Atlantic time ?


----------



## Cantdog

I'm not sure who "we" is but NO!! LOL Not until I get to St Stephens!!!


----------



## dancan

Oh , so slackers can hide behind time zones LOL !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Oh , so slackers can hide behind time zones LOL !



Yep LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Dan Did you ever figure what make that boat was???


----------



## RandyMac

I'm torturing the inmates with microwave popcorn. I set the vents to "winter", so instead of blowing buttery popcorn smell out the roof, it goes right into the pods.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I'm torturing the inmates with microwave popcorn. I set the vents to "winter", so instead of blowing buttery popcorn smell out the roof, it goes right into the pods.


 
That is just evil! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That is just evil! :hmm3grin2orange:




Not just Evil....That would be MacEvil!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

heh heh
the jerk-off State inmates get most of it, but my closest neighbors, the knife murderers and druglords get a bunch too. That fracking Jarrod Wyatt was whining about it, makes me laugh.


----------



## little possum

Slacker here. 7:15. Going to work in a custom wood mill shop. See if I cant learn something today.


----------



## RandyMac

We only work every other Saturday night, we always break out the electric BBQ and roast hotdogs and sausages, more torture for the unfree.


----------



## Cantdog

Take tip from an ol woodworker..from sawmill operator/owner to cabinet shop owner. Keep focused at all times..and keep your fingers out of the spinning stuff....not being a wizeass.... there are dangers everywhere in a shop/mill...good luck...


----------



## RandyMac

Yeah, no kiddin', sawmills are far more dangerous than the woods and home workshops can be pretty bad too. The old belt driven equipment will snatch off a finger real fast. I visited every sawmill I ran across, some were primitive, one was still steam powered.


----------



## roncoinc

Yup,dangerouse.
i can count how many close calls on all eight fingers !!


----------



## roncoinc

HUSKY 44 !!

Thats right ,,i got TWO of em 
John,will look this mornin.
that trigger takes a roll pin,pull from about any parts saw any brand should fit..
coil,coil,coil,coil,,,,,,trying to remember.


----------



## roncoinc

John,in the second blurry picture the throttle linkage was loose under the carb ??
that piece of plastic goes "wall to wall" and i can see the pin on the far side.
the pin on near side may still be in the hole in the saw.
push something thru the hole and see if it is ?
if not a solid roll pin like i said will work,push it in from outside of the saw into linkage.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yup,dangerouse.
> i can count how many close calls on all eight fingers !!



HAHAHA!! Yup....I used to buy cedar shingles from a man named Dow up in East Corinth. He quite old and locally famous as a shingle maker, as was his father before him. They both, in their own generations, had made the shingles for the buildings on top of Mt Washington.. amoung countless others. He made the very best shingles...consistant in thickness and very square. Old Dow had only a thumb and little finger on his right hand and 
the thumb, little finger and ring finger on his left hand. He was a gruff ol guy but one day he and I were loading my ton truck with bundles of shingles and I ask him about his missing fingers. He chuckled and said "Oh those missing ones were just in the way". We went over to the shingle saw and edger and he showed me 
why those had in fact been in the way!!!! I guess he was right!! What fingers he had left were extreamly large around and very strong!!! Not suitable at all for nose pickin......nor could he flip you the bird..both birds were gone... He was a good reason to pay very close attention to what you are doing..of course shingle sawing is endless repetious motions close to large and small spinning things...the mind will start to wonder.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Yeah, no kiddin', sawmills are far more dangerous than the woods and home workshops can be pretty bad too. The old belt driven equipment will snatch off a finger real fast. I visited every sawmill I ran across, some were primitive, one was still steam powered.


 
Talking primitive,..I put some time in one of the oldest mills in this Province, it`s parts were made in England, shipped over and put up on the St Marys river. It is a single blade stroker mill, 3 bunk, the carriage drive is stopped and the bunks shifted around the blade, then advanced again.
One board every 4-5 mins under full production.


----------



## Mastermind

Cantdog said:


> Take tip from an ol woodworker..from sawmill operator/owner to cabinet shop owner. Keep focused at all times..and keep your fingers out of the spinning stuff....not being a wizeass.... there are dangers everywhere in a shop/mill...good luck...


 
Yep, that damn skilsaw was very hard on my thumb. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,in the second blurry picture the throttle linkage was loose under the carb ??
> that piece of plastic goes "wall to wall" and i can see the pin on the far side.
> the pin on near side may still be in the hole in the saw.
> push something thru the hole and see if it is ?
> if not a solid roll pin like i said will work,push it in from outside of the saw into linkage.


 
My pics are blurry!Took 3 or 4 pics trying to get a good one?I will check for that pin in there!I should have something that will fit.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HAHAHA!! Yup....I used to buy cedar shingles from a man named Dow up in East Corinth. He quite old and locally famous as a shingle maker, as was his father before him. They both, in their own generations, had made the shingles for the buildings on top of Mt Washington.. amoung countless others. He made the very best shingles...consistant in thickness and very square. Old Dow had only a thumb and little finger on his right hand and
> the thumb, little finger and ring finger on his left hand. He was a gruff ol guy but one day he and I were loading my ton truck with bundles of shingles and I ask him about his missing fingers. He chuckled and said "Oh those missing ones were just in the way". We went over to the shingle saw and edger and he showed me
> why those had in fact been in the way!!!! I guess he was right!! What fingers he had left were extreamly large around and very strong!!! Not suitable at all for nose pickin......nor could he flip you the bird..both birds were gone... He was a good reason to pay very close attention to what you are doing..of course shingle sawing is endless repetious motions close to large and small spinning things...the mind will start to wonder.....


 
One of my Uncles out in Oregon worked the saw mills for many years.He lost his little finger and part of the next one.Down the length of his hand.Nice straight cut right down the side of his hand.Said he was doing the same thing over and over and lost focus.


----------



## Mastermind

Cutting a small block on a compound angle I had a saw back across my hand. Cut my thumb off, they did sew it back on, it doesn't bend and is 3/8" shorter now.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Cutting a small block on a compound angle I had a saw back across my hand. Cut my thumb off, they did sew it back on, it doesn't bend and is 3/8" shorter now.


 
Ouch!! I use saws a lot too.But that dang grinder bites the hardest!Slipped a couple times making knife blades!Got a couple nice scars from that!Sure will eat skin and bone quick LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Man that sucks........must be great for hitchiking though...LOL!!!

Seriously.... as we all know it only takes an instant or one bad decision making processto leave a permanent mark!!!


----------



## Mastermind

Cantdog said:


> Man that sucks........*must be great for hitchiking though*...LOL!!!
> 
> Seriously.... as we all know it only takes an instant or one bad decision making processto leave a permanent mark!!!


 
It's only good for getting in the way and being stubbed. I reckon it would work as a eye jabber. 

I should have just had them leave it off, but it's a tough decision when it comes down to chucking a piece of oneself in the trash.


----------



## sefh3

Randy,
Did you get your parts yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am around all types of wood cutting machines every day and its a constant struggle to keep the digits away from sharp high speed cutting bits, knives and teeth.The routers, shapers, planers, circ saws, sliding compound miter saws and table saws could remove fingers or a hand in the blink of an eye.


----------



## roncoinc

Mastermind said:


> It's only good for getting in the way and being stubbed. I reckon it would work as a eye jabber.
> 
> I should have just had them leave it off, but it's a tough decision when it comes down to chucking a piece of oneself in the trash.


 
Damn man !! spoil my lunch will ya !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Damn man !! spoil my lunch will ya !!


 
You havin hotdogs for lunch Ron?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mail lady dropped off a box from Frazeyville Ohio today, have not opened it yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Matter of fact that makes 2 boxes from that addy that I have yet to open.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tomorrow will have to be box opening day here, got 11 boxes to open to check the contents...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just trying to be the first post on page 1414..LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to get a SD ready to send to John, I need a volunteer to run the stopwatch.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Raining hard here today, supposed to rain hard overninght, better get started on the Ark again...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where`s all the slackers at today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anyone cutting any wood this weekend with chainsaws? Yaaaaaaa, first post on page 1414........


----------



## Cantdog

Oh kickin around being slack I expect. Crappy here too...filing saws, gassin, oilin an startin saws getting ready for the road trip down to Moss Mans GTG.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh kickin around being slack I expect. Crappy here too...filing saws, gassin, oilin an startin saws getting ready for the road trip down to Moss Mans GTG.....


 
Far from your place?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Far from your place?



Probably an hour and 45 maybe 2 not to bad for Maine....


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone cutting any wood this weekend with chainsaws? Yaaaaaaa, first post on page 1414........


 
I'd love to be out cutting this weekend, but I just transitioned from a fiberglass cast to an aircast boot. This was the result of my last time out cutting, and I think if I came home smelling like two cycle exhaust, and sawdust in my cast my wife might be a tad bit pissed off............I got this funny feeling.


----------



## sefh3

John must be busy working on some saws. I see Jerry took over to keep us alive. 

No cutting this weekend. Michigan Football at noon and then the Tigers at 8. Maybe Sunday.


----------



## tbone75

Yep Jerry took over LOL He had to first  Happy to hear the first box made it!Sure hope the second one does?Yep I have been working on saws.Put that chicom top end on the 350 just to see what it will do before and after porting?Or if it will stay together LOL I trimmed about 3/4 off the straight part of the circlip on this one.That is what broke off the last one.If I had done that before it would still be running!Got everything ready to clean the other 350 cylinder up.But needed a break.Back is bothering me some today.Its raining so that don't help anything on me LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I'd love to be out cutting this weekend, but I just transitioned from a fiberglass cast to an aircast boot. This was the result of my last time out cutting, and I think if I came home smelling like two cycle exhaust, and sawdust in my cast my wife might be a tad bit pissed off............I got this funny feeling.


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Go ahead try it? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Probably an hour and 45 maybe 2 not to bad for Maine....


 
I know you will have a great time!Don't forget the pics!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone cutting any wood this weekend with chainsaws? Yaaaaaaa, first post on page 1414........


 
If this rain quits i may get to split some?If the wife lets me LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Go ahead try it? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
No Thanks!!! I already pushed that issue enough times. Like when she found out that I finished cutting up the tree on a broken leg. Needless to say, she was less than pleased.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to get a SD ready to send to John, I need a volunteer to run the stopwatch.


 
 I still think it will replace all them Huskys? Or most of them LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> No Thanks!!! I already pushed that issue enough times. Like when she found out that I finished cutting up the tree on a broken leg. Needless to say, she was less than pleased.


 
???? Can you blame her! DUH!!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> ???? Can you blame her! DUH!!


 
Yeah, like you would have done it any differently? I figured I could walk it off, and I got revenge on the tree.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah, like you would have done it any differently? I figured I could walk it off, and I got revenge on the tree.


 
If the bone was not sticking out I may have? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> If the bone was not sticking out I may have? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Nope, no bone sticking out. Here take a look for yourself.
View attachment 202886


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Nope, no bone sticking out. Here take a look for yourself.
> View attachment 202886


 
Yep....OUCH !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Probably an hour and 45 maybe 2 not to bad for Maine....


 
Definitely not far at all, I have to drive that far each way just to visit the wifes inlaws. Two hours takes me all the way across NS., sea to sea if you like....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Nope, no bone sticking out. Here take a look for yourself.
> View attachment 202886


 
I had one of them once when 12 sheets of 3/4' plywood that was stacked on edge in one of our storage trailers fell over hitting me on my right leg, knocked my upper body sideways but my foot sort of stayed stuck to the floor. Had a 3 way radial fracture, limped around on it for 4 days before I went to the hospital. Hope yours heals up good and don`t give you trouble down the road.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Definitely not far at all, I have to drive that far each way just to visit the wifes inlaws. Two hours takes me all the way across NS., sea to sea if you like....LOL



Is that down to the Fundy or up to the gulf?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Is that down to the Fundy or up to the gulf?


 
Bay of Fundy, just outside Amherst.


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had one of them once when 12 sheets of 3/4' plywood that was stacked on edge in one of our storage trailers fell over hitting me on my right leg, knocked my upper body sideways but my foot sort of stayed stuck to the floor. Had a 3 way radial fracture, limped around on it for 4 days before I went to the hospital. Hope yours heals up good and don`t give you trouble down the road.


 
I'm going to show this response to my wife so she knows other guys walk around on broken legs, not because we want to, but because we can..........LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bay of Fundy, just outside Amherst.


 
Cool.... I love the Bay of Fundy..we usually stay in Lower Economy..nice little cabin on the shore. But have stayed on both sides..last place we stayed was right on the Shubenacadie river.. nice log cabin, also took a power raft trip on the tidal bore..that was wild and wet!!!! Our operator was a wicked good guy...he and I were about the same age..the rest of the operators were young kids and had to get there first....this guy new the river and would hold back and then hit the standing waves right when they were the best. I felt very fortunate to have him running the boat.....I'm not usually happy with most Capts that I ride with.. but this guy new exactly what he was doing....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> I'm going to show this response to my wife so she knows other guys walk around on broken legs, not because we want to, but because we can..........LOL!!!


 
You can also tell/show her that after finding out it was broken I drove myself home, two hrs drive on an XS 1100 H so that I could go see my family doctor to get refered to a specialist. I found that I could not get in to see a doctor for two more days, weekend, so I just went back to work on Monday, I had 16 guys on my project that would be out of work if I was not there. I borrowed a pair of crutches and worked that way for two more weeks, never did get a cast put on.


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can also tell/show her that after finding out it was broken I drove myself home, two hrs drive on an XS 1100 H so that I could go see my family doctor to get refered to a specialist. I found that I could not get in to see a doctor for two more days, weekend, so I just went back to work on Monday, I had 16 guys on my project that would be out of work if I was not there. I borrowed a pair of crutches and worked that way for two more weeks, never did get a cast put on.


 
Man, that definitely tops mine. I finished limbing, and bucking, packed up all my stuff, then did the 2+ hour drive, but fortunately it was in my 2007 GMC Sierra Crew Cab.
I did fall off a tank truck 14 years ago, and landed on the asphalt head first, but I did take a week off of work for that one........................LOL!!!!!


----------



## little possum

Knock on wood. Home with all my digits. Both hands are numb. One from last weeks dirtbike crash and other hand from sanding all day and running the orbital sander. I think they said something bout running 23K feet, and pretty sure, Ill get to sand all of that too. Took me almost all day just to sand the 60' of whatever it was today. But I was back and forth between the jointer, sanding, table saw, sanding... etc etc.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Cool.... I love the Bay of Fundy..we usually stay in Lower Economy..nice little cabin on the shore. But have stayed on both sides..last place we stayed was right on the Shubenacadie river.. nice log cabin, also took a power raft trip on the tidal bore..that was wild and wet!!!! Our operator was a wicked good guy...he and I were about the same age..the rest of the operators were young kids and had to get there first....this guy new the river and would hold back and then hit the standing waves right when they were the best. I felt very fortunate to have him running the boat.....I'm not usually happy with most Capts that I ride with.. but this guy new exactly what he was doing....


 
We do have a fantastic shoreline all the way around this province. Economy mountain area up to Parrsboro, then on to Advocate harbor is very scenic with high lookoffs.The gulf side is also very nice and has great beaches. I canoe raced the Shubienacadai river for many years when competing in the Canoe to Sea challenge. We started out at Maitland and raced across the province to Dartmouth ,"Banook Lake", timing tower. Those waves on the river just added to the excitement, seen a few canoes capsize in them. My paddling partner and I practised by paddling up river against fast running water, we could hold our own for over 2 hours without letup on a 60 stroke a minute pace and not gain a meter....LOL
Just like a treadmill for canoeists.

I hear you on the captain thing, just comes from our experience/background in these matters and only a very few I feel confident with. I bumped around the ocean a lot in my life and I won`t sail with just anyone at the helm.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Man, that definitely tops mine. I finished limbing, and bucking, packed up all my stuff, then did the 2+ hour drive, but fortunately it was in my 2007 GMC Sierra Crew Cab.
> I did fall off a tank truck 14 years ago, and landed on the asphalt head first, but I did take a week off of work for that one........................LOL!!!!!


 
You likely needed time off for that head strike. I have been hit very hard on the head 3 different times that I should have taken time off but was too stubborn to stay away, had two hardhats broken, shell split suspension torn loose. First hit was on bare head when an oak door fell out of the opening on a new house I was working on as I was returning from lunch. My head was at foundation height, before the foundation was backfilled , and the door hit me on its flat somewhere near the top foot of its height. It dropped me to my knees but did not knock me out, just had some very stinging/ burning fluid drip from my nose for a couple of days. The boss was very concerned that the door was not badly damaged...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Knock on wood. Home with all my digits. Both hands are numb. One from last weeks dirtbike crash and other hand from sanding all day and running the orbital sander. I think they said something bout running 23K feet, and pretty sure, Ill get to sand all of that too. Took me almost all day just to sand the 60' of whatever it was today. But I was back and forth between the jointer, sanding, table saw, sanding... etc etc.


 
Good for you. Just as the others have posted, keep your mind on what you are doing at the time, inattention almost always ends with pain.


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like you guys are having a good time LOL I am taking another break from the saws.Wife went out to split wood.I said ok me too.She told me to go sit down!:msp_sad:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Hey Dan Did you ever figure what make that boat was???


 
No go on the ID but it has been flashed up and my friend took it for a short run in Purcell's cove :msp_smile: .
Now I have to convince him to sell it to me .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> No go on the ID but it has been flashed up and my friend took it for a short run in Purcell's cove :msp_smile: .
> Now I have to convince him to sell it to me .


 
Not enough water in Chezzectcook harbor to float that thing....LOL


----------



## dancan

Mastermind said:


> Cutting a small block on a compound angle I had a saw back across my hand. Cut my thumb off, they did sew it back on, it doesn't bend and is 3/8" shorter now.


 
That happened to a friend of mine , they sewed it back on but limited movement was the result .
He did say that it helped out with the slice in his golf game .


----------



## pioneerguy600

John,....did you sell that 60 hp Gale yet,...Dan might need a outboard.


----------



## roncoinc

HEY JOHN !!!!!! LOOK !!!! HUSKY 44 PARTS !!!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John,....did you sell that 60 hp Gale yet,...Dan might need a outboard.


 
No its still laying here LOL And he can sure have it if he will pick it up LOL I won't mail that! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HEY JOHN !!!!!! LOOK !!!! HUSKY 44 PARTS !!!! :msp_w00t:


 
 Lots of parts!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not enough water in Chezzectcook harbor to float that thing....LOL


 
I was thinking about that so I'll have to steal the 16' Lund from my old man LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No its still laying here LOL And he can sure have it if he will pick it up LOL I won't mail that! :msp_scared:


 
Why,..a bit too heavy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I was thinking about that so I'll have to steal the 16' Lund from my old man LOL .


 
Much better choice for that harbor....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> hey john !!!!!! Look !!!! Husky 44 parts !!!! :msp_w00t:


 
Barrrrrfffffff..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Why,..a bit too heavy.


 
Just a bit! :hmm3grin2orange: Guess I could take it apart and send one piece at a time LOL Nope he can just come down and pick it up!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Barrrrrfffffff..


 
:msp_tongue:


----------



## Fish

I see....

This is the unofficial "chat" cafe for the chainsaw forum.......

It's all good... Has anyone ever read the whole thread?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Raining hard here today, supposed to rain hard overninght, better get started on the Ark again...LOL


 
I guess I'll have to work on "The Project" tomorrow to get it water tighter this weekend LOL .
I picked up all the rough cut 2x4's that I was short for 2$ a stick and opted for some OSB for the roof sheathing so I could save on some of the boards .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just a bit! :hmm3grin2orange: Guess I could take it apart and send one piece at a time LOL Nope he can just come down and pick it up!


 
I could have one of my trucker friends pick it up...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_tongue:


 
lol...


----------



## tbone75

Matter of fact anyone who wants that Gale can have it!Just get it out of my way :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could have one of my trucker friends pick it up...LOL


 
Sure can!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Fish said:


> I see....
> 
> This is the unofficial "chat" cafe for the chainsaw forum.......
> 
> It's all good... Has anyone ever read the whole thread?[/QUOTE
> 
> Sure have,...never missed a post.


----------



## dancan

Fish said:


> I see....
> 
> This is the unofficial "chat" cafe for the chainsaw forum.......
> 
> It's all good... Has anyone ever read the whole thread?


 
I don't think I've missed many pages , but I've followed it from the start .




I guess I don't have much of a social life .


----------



## tbone75

Fish said:


> I see....
> 
> This is the unofficial "chat" cafe for the chainsaw forum.......
> 
> It's all good... Has anyone ever read the whole thread?


 
I missed the first parts.But I did go back and catch some of that too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I missed the first parts.But I did go back and catch some of that too!


 
Think I might have been the first to reply on page one.


----------



## dancan

I do read a lot in the am to catch up , when most of the slackers are stihl dreaming and John is counting Dollie the sheep in his sleep LOL .


----------



## tbone75

I bought 2 MS 310s to patch up and sell or trade off.Both scored but not sure how bad yet?They should be here next tues. or wed. They sell around here easy enough.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bought 2 MS 310s to patch up and sell or trade off.Both scored but not sure how bad yet?They should be here next tues. or wed. They sell around here easy enough.


 
Cheap Stihls still sell the best, can`t give a Husky away around here....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cheap Stihls still sell the best, can`t give a Husky away around here....LOL


 
That is because you tell them they suck :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is because you tell them they suck :hmm3grin2orange:


 
How true....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Yes,Jerry made the first reply to this thread,,and hasnt kept quiet YET !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yes,Jerry made the first reply to this thread,,and hasnt kept quiet YET !!!


 
Bite me....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

" new stihl,52cc,$150"
LOL !!!
I put a 52cc home owners saw on CL and said it was "still new " ..
people showed up expecting a ' New Stihl,52cc " for $150 !!!
guy said he really didnt want to downgrade from his husky anyway !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bite me....LOL


 
MARK the spot bud !!
it all looks the same from here !! :msp_rolleyes: 
now THAT was funny !!!
good evening Jerry,,i have read every post but cant find where i first come in..
and then Jerry says " thats because you always come in last eh ! "


----------



## roncoinc

John,two 44's in that box 
one runs,need flywheel swapped and recoil fixed.
other one is parts,what you need /?


----------



## roncoinc

Hey !! it's LATE for Dan to still be up !!
thot it wa PJ time for him by now


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,two 44's in that box
> one runs,need flywheel swapped and recoil fixed.
> other one is parts,what you need /?


 
Coil and the on/off switch


----------



## dancan

I'm up , I need more mix for my whiskey .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Coil and the on/off switch


 
Coil,ok,use a switch from another husky,make it work


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! it's LATE for Dan to still be up !!
> thot it wa PJ time for him by now


 
He`s allowed to stay up until 10 pm on weekends.....LOL


----------



## dancan

Not if I'm getting up at 4 am


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Coil,ok,use a switch from another husky,make it work


 
I can make something work


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Not if I'm getting up at 4 am


 
Whatta you doing in the dark?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> MARK the spot bud !!
> it all looks the same from here !! :msp_rolleyes:
> now THAT was funny !!!
> good evening Jerry,,i have read every post but cant find where i first come in..
> and then Jerry says " thats because you always come in last eh ! "


 
LOL.....Not last, just down the road...


----------



## dancan

Here's a job pic , chainsaw related , cut with a MS200 .













Mike is a city employee arborist/climber that I hired to do a small job , we dropped 4 trees and he complained that it was the hardest he worked in 4 years , collected his climbing $$ and left me to drag and chip all the brush :msp_angry: .
No more calls to Mikey .


----------



## John R

caleath said:


> Ok...Stihl is better than Husqvarna....


 
Anyone with any common sense already knows this!


----------



## pioneerguy600

John R said:


> Anyone with any common sense already knows this!


 
Old news.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whatta you doing in the dark?


 
Reading all the stuff you guys post after I crash LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Reading all the stuff you guys post after I crash LOL .


 
LOL......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

I think i'm gonna get out of here before things get any rougher !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think i'm gonna get out of here before things get any rougher !!


 
Wimp :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## John R

John R said:


> Anyone with any common sense already knows this!


 


pioneerguy600 said:


> Old news.


 
Might be, but with over 21,000 posts here, I can't seem to find it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

John R said:


> Might be, but with over 21,000 posts here, I can't seem to find it.


 
LOL,.../.you must need glasses....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I think i'm gonna get out of here before things get any rougher !!


 
Best to leave before the chairs and tables start flying, then there`s the bottles and beer glasses, they`re sharp once broken...LOL
That`s my kind of place,...I love this bar!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys do anything interesting today?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> No go on the ID but it has been flashed up and my friend took it for a short run in Purcell's cove :msp_smile: .
> Now I have to convince him to sell it to me .



Goes good I take it??


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see....
> 
> This is the unofficial "chat" cafe for the chainsaw forum.......
> 
> It's all good... Has anyone ever read the whole thread?[/QUOTE
> 
> Sure have,...never missed a post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myself as well....
Click to expand...


----------



## John R

tbone75 said:


> You guys do anything interesting today?


 
Damn near read all the posts in this thread. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

John R said:


> Damn near read all the posts in this thread. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Lots of reading! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

John R said:


> Damn near read all the posts in this thread. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Now that is a lot of reading,..hope some of it was interesting.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now that is a lot of reading,..hope some of it was interesting.


 
I would say most of it is LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myself as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a real good time at the GTG tomorrow Robin,..remember to take some picts for us that are rather far away and can`t make it.
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would say most of it is LOL


 
At least to the frequent posters on this thread....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> At least to the frequent posters on this thread....LOL


 
You guys put some very good info on here!Me I just put a lot of BS


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a real good time at the GTG tomorrow Robin,..remember to take some picts for us that are rather far away and can`t make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do what I can Jerry...you'll have what I got by tomorrow night!! Should be fun!! Looking very forward to running J. Walker's ported 2171!! And the sister ship WoodChucka's ported 372....looks to be a pretty good crowd...from as far away as Penn. Pretty darn good!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys put some very good info on here!Me I just put a lot of BS


 
More important,..you keep this thread off page 2.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do what I can Jerry...you'll have what I got by tomorrow night!! Should be fun!! Looking very forward to running J. Walker's ported 2171!! And the sister ship WoodChucka's ported 372....looks to be a pretty good crowd...from as far away as Penn. Pretty darn good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good crowd, you all have fun and cut safe.
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am packing it in early this evening, hope to be up early in the morning, lots to do tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am packing it in early this evening, hope to be up early in the morning, lots to do tomorrow.


 
Have a good one Jerry!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep me too...20 bugs, 10 saws, cooler, Beverages, cooker, propane, tools and Beverages and fuel all have to be in the truck before the sun comes up!! No slackin tomorrow!! Probably be up only a couple minutes after Dan!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Man, I missed a good night on here to work out in the shop. You guys have been f'ing raw tonight. I see there is some other members playing along tonight. Night Jerry. John, how's it hanging tonight. Went through the Husky 65 ignition system tonight. The coil ohmed out at 5.75, the condenser tested out with the meter and the spark plug wire ohmed out alright. I had to clean the points, put her all back together and no spark. Ohmed the kill switch wire to ground and bingo, the wire is grounded out somewhere. Time to take it all apart again and find the chafe in the wire.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Yep me too...20 bugs, 10 saws, cooler, Beverages, cooker, propane, tools and Beverages and fuel all have to be in the truck before the sun comes up!! No slackin tomorrow!! Probably be up only a couple minutes after Dan!!!


 
Sounds like you are in for a good time tomorrow Robin. We have to meet up for sure the next time I am up that way.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Man, I missed a good night on here to work out in the shop. You guys have been f'ing raw tonight. I see there is some other members playing along tonight. Night Jerry. John, how's it hanging tonight. Went through the Husky 65 ignition system tonight. The coil ohmed out at 5.75, the condenser tested out with the meter and the spark plug wire ohmed out alright. I had to clean the points, put her all back together and no spark. Ohmed the kill switch wire to ground and bingo, the wire is grounded out somewhere. Time to take it all apart again and find the chafe in the wire.


 
Get that thing going Jim!You may like it LOL


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZzzzzzz......Zlackers.....ZZZZZZzzzzz.......Zlackers...ZZZZzzzzzz......*/@#^ing Zlackers....SSS.....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

Allll Righty Then.......I see that my evil twin was up in the night posting stuff to be of an irritation to some....my apoligies.......

HA! SLACKERS!!!!!!!! C'mon Dan..... Waiting!!!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Evil twins can come in handy.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Evil twins can come in handy.



LOL Yes... sometimes they do... Did you ever get any time to sort out that 621 yet Randy??


----------



## RandyMac

Other than giving a good clean-up, nope. Lots of interference the last few months, not done with it yet.
Did you know that I have a for real evil twin?


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Other than giving a good clean-up, nope. Lots of interference the last few months, not done with it yet.
> Did you know that I have a for real evil twin?




No..is that MacKnothead?? No that's your cousin.......LOL!!! Right??


----------



## RandyMac

My dear cousin Kev McKnothead.
I have a twin brother, was born 15 minutes behind me. There are many who get dodgy when they run across one or the other of us. Being predictable is not a virtue we have. For years I thought twice before entering my brother's territory, been shot at, identification is tricky with identical twins.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> My dear cousin Kev McKnothead.
> I have a twin brother, was born 15 minutes behind me. There are many who get dodgy when they run across one or the other of us. Being predictable is not a virtue we have. For years I thought twice before entering my brother's territory, been shot at, identification is tricky with identical twins.




HAHAHA!!!! I expect so!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/144638-9.htm#post2477539


----------



## dancan

I am a slacker this am .


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/144638-9.htm#post2477539


 
How`s the book coming along, close to print yet?


----------



## RandyMac

Oh good Lord!
That thing has turned into a monster. I can't leave anything alone, always have to go back and add stuff. What probably should have been a couple hundred pages has taken on a life of it's own. I may need to start over.....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I am a slacker this am .



To many "sleeping fluids"???? LOL..it's OK

I get to win ONCE in while!! LOL!!! Have a good one!!


----------



## RandyMac

I am the slacker here, I sleep well past noon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Oh good Lord!
> That thing has turned into a monster. I can't leave anything alone, always have to go back and add stuff. What probably should have been a couple hundred pages has taken on a life of it's own. I may need to start over.....


 
Hope you get it to print in my lifetime,...remember I want a signed copy. I will make hardwood covers for it,...or maybe redwood covers, that would be more fitting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I am a slacker this am .


 
Too wet this morning to work on the shed, pouring rain when I was on my way in to Dart, let up some on my way back.


----------



## dancan

I was on central time LOL and the 090 idling all night only stopped at 4am .
Hopefully the wetness quits soon so I can get started .


----------



## roncoinc

52deg heading to 64 deg today and clear skies,rain stopped in the night.
going to a " hamfest " today.
The New England Amateur Radio Festival - NEAR-Fest - Index
last year i found a couple of saws cheap and sold a couple


----------



## little possum

Reporting for slacking... time to go sand.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning gents, looks like the rain is hitting all over the northeast this morning. Hope Robin doesn't get rained out too bad today. Randy good to see you, I can't wait to see that book out on the shelves. You guys have a good day.


----------



## tbone75

Look what I miss when I can't get on here!Couldn't get on line this morning!Stupid puter!Time for some lunch!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/144638-9.htm#post2477539


 
Very very good Randy!! keep it moving!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 52deg heading to 64 deg today and clear skies,rain stopped in the night.
> going to a " hamfest " today.
> The New England Amateur Radio Festival - NEAR-Fest - Index
> last year i found a couple of saws cheap and sold a couple


 
Looks like a good time Ron.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Reporting for slacking... time to go sand.


 
Don't sound like much fun to me LOL


----------



## little possum

It isnt fun. Especially when thats all I did from 8-1. Only me and the mouse today too, so its quite boring. And Im not even probably a quarter the way through. But it is $, and I can always use that. Ill try to get some pictures up next week.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> It isnt fun. Especially when thats all I did from 8-1. Only me and the mouse today too, so its quite boring. And Im not even probably a quarter the way through. But it is $, and I can always use that. Ill try to get some pictures up next week.


 
I enjoy doing a little wood working.But that sanding part sucks LOL And all day long! UGH!


----------



## pioneerguy600

A little bump at meal time.


----------



## tbone75

Hi Jerry..Getting boxes unpacked today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hi Jerry..Getting boxes unpacked today?


 
Yep, just like Christmas here today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan even stopped by for a chat and a little info.


----------



## tbone75

Cleaned up that last 350 cylinder. :bang: JUNK! 3 or 4 deep scratches in it.So went looking on fleabay and ordered one from England.45mm plus it looks likes OEM? May ask Ron if he wants to port this one?I will try the cheap chicom one LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, just like Christmas here today.


 
That is the fun part LOL But sometimes its not as good as it should have been?


----------



## farrell

afternoon guys. doin the port work on my husky 268. very time consuming, especially when waiting for the dremel battery to charge!:msp_angry:
was hoping to use a mill to do it but cant get a hold of any my friends! i have one of the lower transfers unshrouded and blended, looks pretty good i guess. the intake is what has me worried. the way it is set up its gonna be a challenge, but im up for it! just gonna have to be careful around the bolt holes and impulse hole. dremel has gotten away from me a couple times and scratched the cylinder wall but shouldnt be a problem, its down real low. so whats new? raining and windy here all day! cant do anything except work on the saw!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

I am not a carpenter ..... at all .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I am not a carpenter ..... at all .


 
Having problems Dan?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> afternoon guys. doin the port work on my husky 268. very time consuming, especially when waiting for the dremel battery to charge!:msp_angry:
> was hoping to use a mill to do it but cant get a hold of any my friends! i have one of the lower transfers unshrouded and blended, looks pretty good i guess. the intake is what has me worried. the way it is set up its gonna be a challenge, but im up for it! just gonna have to be careful around the bolt holes and impulse hole. dremel has gotten away from me a couple times and scratched the cylinder wall but shouldnt be a problem, its down real low. so whats new? raining and windy here all day! cant do anything except work on the saw!:msp_biggrin:


 
No pics? You got to share LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I am not a carpenter ..... at all .


 
That`s what tradesmen friends are for....LOL


----------



## tbone75

The cheapo chicom P&C are working fine so far?Started right up and running good? The piston i ordered from northwood got here today!That was fast!! So I kept looking at that other cylinder that don't look so good inside.What the hell put it on and see if it will run.Danged if it don't run!And not bad at all.I just wonder how long it will run? 3 nice scratches in there!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a certain 028 Super running this afternoon, sure is in nice shape, did a little muffler mod on it but it was running a little rich. It would run with the L closed tight, a quick dismantle confirmed what I thought was wrong. Otherwise it is a beaut, thanks John.


----------



## dancan

If I was a carpenter and was a hard time with cutting my rafters I'd have an issue , but since I'm no carpenter and stuff doesn't line up  , no issue .
I went to visit the technical help desk today and now I understand the theory but I still may need 1/2hr of on site service LOL !


----------



## dancan

And 2x4's don't grow on trees so I have to be mindful of miss-cuts LOL .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got a certain 028 Super running this afternoon, sure is in nice shape, did a little muffler mod on it but it was running a little rich. It would run with the L closed tight, a quick dismantle confirmed what I thought was wrong. Otherwise it is a beaut, thanks John.


 
Now you got to tell me what was wrong!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> If I was a carpenter and was a hard time with cutting my rafters I'd have an issue , but since I'm no carpenter and stuff doesn't line up  , no issue .
> I went to visit the technical help desk today and now I understand the theory but I still may need 1/2hr of on site service LOL !


 
See you in the morning?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now you got to tell me what was wrong!


 
I am sure it was nothing you worked on, the carb gasket and diaphragm were in the wrong order. From the looks of it I would say the carb had a kit put ion it a while ago.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> See you in the morning?


 
If you have a bit of time to spare  .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am sure it was nothing you worked on, the carb gasket and diaphragm were in the wrong order. From the looks of it I would say the carb had a kit put ion it a while ago.


 
OK wasen't me :hmm3grin2orange: I don't know if I tore the carb down?Don't think I did?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> And 2x4's don't grow on trees so I have to be mindful of miss-cuts LOL .


 
LOL,..ITS 13.42x4= 53.68 - 1/2 the thickness of the ridge board.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> If you have a bit of time to spare  .


 
Sure thing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK wasen't me :hmm3grin2orange: I don't know if I tore the carb down?Don't think I did?


 
Not unless you run that saw pig rich for a couple of months judging by the amount of dirt in the carb screen.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry how long you think that saw will run with them scratches in the jug?Or did I just waste a piston LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not unless you run that saw pig rich for a couple of months judging by the amount of dirt in the carb screen.


 
Made a total of 3 cuts with it LOL


----------



## tbone75

I am just super happy you like it!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry how long you think that saw will run with them scratches in the jug?Or did I just waste a piston LOL


 
A scratch or scratches will not adversely affect the piston if they are lower than the cylinder wall surface, if the cylinder is still making good compression it could run fine for a long time. If I have a cylinder in my hands and I can examine it up close I can usually tell how much its damaged and if it can be fixed up and run for a time period, ..I remember seeing your piston picts but getting good picts of the cylinder is quite hard.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am just super happy you like it!!


 
Man its fine, I never mind mechanical issues when I get them, just gives me something to do with them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A scratch or scratches will not adversely affect the piston if they are lower than the cylinder wall surface, if the cylinder is still making good compression it could run fine for a long time. If I have a cylinder in my hands and I can examine it up close I can usually tell how much its damaged and if it can be fixed up and run for a time period, ..I remember seeing your piston picts but getting good picts of the cylinder is quite hard.


 
They go up high in the cylinder


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Man its fine, I never mind mechanical issues when I get them, just gives me something to do with them.


 
Bet you don't have it very long LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bet you don't have it very long LOL


 
As soon as I started that saw my cutting buddy Doug looked at me and said, what do you think is wrong? I said my first guess is that the metering diaphragm and gasket were in the wrong order. He watched me remove the carb and dismantle it, when I showed him the trouble spot all he could say was I`ll be da--ed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They go up high in the cylinder


 
May not cause any issue at all, how`s the compression.?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> As soon as I started that saw my cutting buddy Doug looked at me and said, what do you think is wrong? I said my first guess is that the metering diaphragm and gasket were in the wrong order. He watched me remove the carb and dismantle it, when I showed him the trouble spot all he could say was I`ll be da--ed.


 
Gasket first right?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> May not cause any issue at all, how`s the compression.?


 120 when I first put it together.Haven't checked it after starting it.Had to take a break LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Gasket first right?


 
Next to the carb body.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 120 when I first put it together.Haven't checked it after starting it.Had to take a break LOL


 
It might cause low compression if the scratches are deep.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Next to the carb body.


 
Yes that is how I do it.The other way on the other side


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It might cause low compression if the scratches are deep.


 
I will go check it again in a bit.The thing fired right off!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will go check it again in a bit.The thing fired right off!


 
If it runs decently then run it til it won`t start no more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes that is how I do it.The other way on the other side


 
On the pump side.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

I did a husky 50 last week that was a bit didgy.
buffed the piston,acid the jug,still had scratc hes on bothmi dunno..
had 120lbs,,then ran it for 10 min and had 150lbs !
prbly go up more running it some more.


----------



## tbone75

I ordered that kit from England for a 350.Looks much better than the others and its 45 mm.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I did a husky 50 last week that was a bit didgy.
> buffed the piston,acid the jug,still had scratc hes on bothmi dunno..
> had 120lbs,,then ran it for 10 min and had 150lbs !
> prbly go up more running it some more.


 
I will just have to go check?I aint out much if it don't run long LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I ordered that kit from England for a 350.Looks much better than the others and its 45 mm.


 
Hope for the best. The Singapore ones are real nice.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope for the best. The Singapore ones are real nice.


 
I will take some pics when it gets here.Ron want to port it?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will take some pics when it gets here.Ron want to port it?


 
That can be arranged  done plenty of them ones.. 
take a look at this 

Sachs-Dolmar Chainsaw


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That can be arranged  done plenty of them ones..
> take a look at this
> 
> Sachs-Dolmar Chainsaw


 
That`s nearly a giveaway price on that saw.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That can be arranged  done plenty of them ones..
> take a look at this
> 
> Sachs-Dolmar Chainsaw


 
I would buy that!! But where is it?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I would buy that!! But where is it?


 
about 45 min north of me


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would buy that!! But where is it?


 
I don`t know where that`s at but its a lot of saw for that price.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> about 45 min north of me


 
Well go get it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well go get it LOL


 
Yep, go get it in the morning..


----------



## tbone75

My saw is still at 120 but i only ran it 2- 3 mins. Try some more tomorrow


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My saw is still at 120 but i only ran it 2- 3 mins. Try some more tomorrow


 
Compression may come up some but I wouldn`t bet on it with deep scratches.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Compression may come up some but I wouldn`t bet on it with deep scratches.


 
It don't matter any way LOL I go a new one coming!Plus if Ron ports it!Then it will be a great runner!


----------



## tbone75

Ron how was the radio thing today?Bring back any saws?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see Robin got back from th GTG.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see Robin got back from th GTG.




Yep....... just tying to catch up....don't like leaving any pages unread........

Pretty tired......need beer......many many saws.......big saws...very big saws...with very big bars....

Sorry guys not many pics....to busy running saws to hang and take pics..many many pics taken though check out the Maine GTG thread..I'm sure there will be many over the next couple days. Have beer...............better.......

Here's one pic...guess who's saw this is?????????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep....... just tying to catch up....don't like leaving any pages unread........
> 
> Pretty tired......need beer......many many saws.......big saws...very big saws...with very big bars....
> 
> Sorry guys not many pics....to busy running saws to hang and take pics..many many pics taken though check out the Maine GTG thread..I'm sure there will be many over the next couple days. Have beer...............better.......
> 
> Here's one pic...guess who's saw this is?????????


 
No idea?But its wild looking!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep....... just tying to catch up....don't like leaving any pages unread........
> 
> Pretty tired......need beer......many many saws.......big saws...very big saws...with very big bars....
> 
> Sorry guys not many pics....to busy running saws to hang and take pics..many many pics taken though check out the Maine GTG thread..I'm sure there will be many over the next couple days. Have beer...............better.......
> 
> Here's one pic...guess who's saw this is?????????


 
That`s Lee Harveys saw.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep not only wild looking ......it is wild......and extremely LOUDDDDD!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s Lee Harveys saw.[/QUOTE
> 
> LOL you been around here to long Jerry!!!! LOL
> 
> Yes Lee brought an extreme amount of very large saws. Very nice.
> 
> And because you won the prize Pioneerguy here's a couple of Lees 655BP makin' time!! Three to a time!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That`s Lee Harveys saw.[/QUOTE
> 
> LOL you been around here to long Jerry!!!! LOL
> 
> Yes Lee brought an extreme amount of very large saws. Very nice.
> 
> And because you won the prize Pioneerguy here's a couple of Lees 655BP makin' time!! Three to a time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH yes!! That is a nice saw!!
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

You guys all go to bed? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH yes!! That is a nice saw!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that is his handbuilt 101Geardrive.
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

Heres another nice saw close.

Jonsered 630 Chainsaw


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That`s Lee Harveys saw.[/QUOTE
> 
> LOL you been around here to long Jerry!!!! LOL
> 
> Yes Lee brought an extreme amount of very large saws. Very nice.
> 
> And because you won the prize Pioneerguy here's a couple of Lees 655BP makin' time!! Three to a time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I like my 655`s also. They can pull chain on long bars with authority.
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Heres another nice saw close.
> 
> Jonsered 630 Chainsaw


 
They are a nice saw, I have a 670 Champ but it might be finding a new home in the near future.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Heres another nice saw close.
> 
> Jonsered 630 Chainsaw


 
Not bad.But I want the Dolmar LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Here's another one of Lee doing the same thing with a 750 Homy....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Here's another one of Lee doing the same thing with a 750 Homy....


 
Another nice big saw,..any 090`s there?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Here's another one of Lee doing the same thing with a 750 Homy....


 
Ron has 2 of them LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another nice big saw,..any 090`s there?



No not a one....only a couple Stihls of any size....Woodchucka had one the said 028 on the cover but was an 039..that sounded real scrappy... the Stihls were pretty much a no-show compared to the Jonsereds/Jonsered, Huskys, Dolmars, Macs and Homelites...no idea what the saw count was...PB and I brought 18 or so...no tellin how many Lee had in the big black trailer......Jack Walker brought 6 went home with 5 (thanks again Jack) and on and on. LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No not a one....only a couple Stihls of any size....Woodchucka had one the said 028 on the cover but was an 039..that sounded real scrappy... the Stihls were pretty much a no-show compared to the Jonsereds/Jonsered, Huskys, Dolmars, Macs and Homelites...no idea what the saw count was...PB and I brought 18 or so...no tellin how many Lee had in the big black trailer......Jack Walker brought 6 went home with 5 (thanks again Jack) and on and on. LOL!!!


 
So what did you get Robin?


----------



## jimdad07

Looks like you guys had some fun. I like them big ole American muscle you boys were showing off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I also checked out the Maine GTG thread, good picts over there also.


----------



## Cantdog

Here's one of Woodchucka's brother running J. Walker's 2171....whoooo...Daddy...I could not put that saw down....also ran Chucka's 372 XPG...these are exactly the same 75 cc highly modded saws...one Red ...one orange....these were the screamingest saws there....I put that 2171 to the forearm test...I was actually leaning/pushing that saw into the wood...the exhaust note got deeper...the rpm stayed the same and the chips became more..every time.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Looks like you guys had some fun. I like them big ole American muscle you boys were showing off.


 
Hey Jim I was going back and reading some old stuff in here.Found something I liked!Go back to page 32 post 475 LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No not a one....only a couple Stihls of any size....Woodchucka had one the said 028 on the cover but was an 039..that sounded real scrappy... the Stihls were pretty much a no-show compared to the Jonsereds/Jonsered, Huskys, Dolmars, Macs and Homelites...no idea what the saw count was...PB and I brought 18 or so...no tellin how many Lee had in the big black trailer......Jack Walker brought 6 went home with 5 (thanks again Jack) and on and on. LOL!!!


 
That`s too bad that Stihl was under represented.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> So what did you get Robin?




HAHAHA!!! Another 49Sp parts saw to go with my "many" others LOL!!! However it seems to have the holy grail of 49's a good P&C!! So a very good gift and very thoughtful from someone I have never met face to face before!!


----------



## jimdad07

jimdad07 said:


> I don't know if they suck either. I bet I would like them if I tried them. Maybe someday. Still want a 7900 and a 9010 first.


 
John I think that post was written while I was still smoking crack, mixing it with meth and hard liquor. I have seen more of them since then because I have been paying attention to them a little. I do bet that the pro-grade ones must be pretty good. I'll let you know how I feel once I get that 65 running and then modded to the max.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> John I think that post was written while I was still smoking crack, mixing it with meth and hard liquor. I have seen more of them since then because I have been paying attention to them a little. I do bet that the pro-grade ones must be pretty good. I'll let you know how I feel once I get that 65 running and then modded to the max.


 
 :biggrin: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am packing it in early, going down to see Dan in the morning.


----------



## tbone75

Jim came out of the closet back there :hmm3grin2orange: Said he wanted a Husky :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am packing it in early, going down to see Dan in the morning.


 
Nite Jerry.Take care of Dan LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am packing it in early, going down to see Dan in the morning.


 
Night Jerry.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim came out of the closet back there :hmm3grin2orange: Said he wanted a Husky :msp_thumbsup:


 
You rotten, no good, dirty, stinkin son of a ............:taped:


----------



## Cantdog

That's it for pics guys...again sorry..to busy doin to be watchin!! But as I said earlier pics will probably be ariving at the Maine GTG thread for quite a while. We all had a great time ...the weather cleared not a drop of rain..pretty windy but dry!! All-in-all a very good turnout and GTG...Thanks again Mossman!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You rotten, no good, dirty, stinkin son of a ............:taped:


 
:haha:


----------



## Cantdog

Nite Jerry...I'm done too...se ya all tomorrow!!


----------



## jimdad07

These are still my saws of choice.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That's it for pics guys...again sorry..to busy doin to be watchin!! But as I said earlier pics will probably be ariving at the Maine GTG thread for quite a while. We all had a great time ...the weather cleared not a drop of rain..pretty windy but dry!! All-in-all a very good turnout and GTG...Thanks again Mossman!!!!!!!!!


 
Hard to take pics and run a saw LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Nite Jerry...I'm done too...se ya all tomorrow!!


 
Goodnight Robin, liked the pics you put up of the GTG.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nite Jerry...I'm done too...se ya all tomorrow!!


 
Nite Robin


----------



## jimdad07

I didn't realize you were still up John. How's it going?


----------



## farrell

evening guys! how goes it?


----------



## jimdad07

Pretty good Adam. Been busy, finally getting time to get back to my saw work again here and there as well as some work done on the saw mill. You?


----------



## tbone75

Hey Jim I can't sleep so I am catching up on the early parts of this thread LOL


----------



## farrell

got brave enough to try porting. so figured i start with my husky 268 cause i dont have anything into it except seals and a carb kit. workin as always plus a couple side jobs.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> got brave enough to try porting. so figured i start with my husky 268 cause i dont have anything into it except seals and a carb kit. workin as always plus a couple side jobs.


 
Great! I am getting closer to giving it a try


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> got brave enough to try porting. so figured i start with my husky 268 cause i dont have anything into it except seals and a carb kit. workin as always plus a couple side jobs.


 
It's not as hard as you think. Layout is very important and patience is even more important. Don't try to take too much off at a time and you will do fine. Try to find when Cliff and I were doing it for the first time, Jerry and Ron had some excellent lessons back there.


----------



## farrell

i finished opening one lower transfer. i have a little more blending to do but looks good. i will pics up later today.


----------



## dancan

Well at least I'm not slacking this am like some others :msp_razz: .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well at least I'm not slacking this am like some others :msp_razz: .


 
At least you don`t slack in the morning, evenings,....well?


----------



## Cantdog

Well....I'm the first slacker to post this AM....Slept in until 7:15 this morning...up at 4:00 AM yesterday....lot of driving...lot of sawing..lot of eating yesterday. You guys have fun on Dans rafter cutting.....somehow this being Sunday and all, I bet there will be some Keiths involved before she is watertight!!!! Had fun yesterday...gotts ta pay today....OL says yard work today, putting flower beds to sleep for the winter, planting shrubs, cleaning up the veg garden, still have peppers blooming and lots to harvest. Brussel sprouts for supper tonight..

Lots of good pics and vid over on the Maine GTG thread..check them out if you haven't already!!! Pete wants this to be an anual thing...he has a great place..I may host up at my sawmill sometime....we could have a ready supply of cants of most any size up to 20" square...produced as needed....just thinking...


----------



## tbone75

Been trying to move not doing so well yet.Up and down all night.I have that now and then?Dan you could get us some more pics of the shed today?


----------



## jimdad07

High guys. Robin those are some great videos. I hope it will be an annual thing, I will do my best to make the next one. Good luck on Dan's roof today as well for Jerry and Dan.


----------



## farrell

what do you guys think?


----------



## tbone75

This site is bad today! Haven't been able to get on all day? I did get one thing done today tho got the 046 running again.Took the carb apart and gave it a blow job LOL Fired right up and sounds good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

This is the first post I have been able to make since this morning, kept getting the server is too busy, try again later.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is the first post I have been able to make since this morning, kept getting the server is too busy, try again later.


 
Same here ?


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah the site has been more fXXXed up than Hogan's goat today!!! Can't get much done!!


----------



## tbone75

Get that building done Dan?


----------



## dancan

Sure looks like a lot of work there Adam but I'm not a porter , I'm sure someone will chime in soon .
Great pics Robin , looks like you guy's had a blast .
Had a mini GTG at my house , Jerry showed up and I got to run two of his Makita's ................... the chop saw and the jig saw LOL !
Jerry straightened out my roof starting issues and we got the roof up and sheathed even with me running the "French" measuring tape before 11am . 


Jim , could you mill me up a few 2x4's , I might need them .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sure looks like a lot of work there Adam but I'm not a porter , I'm sure someone will chime in soon .
> Great pics Robin , looks like you guy's had a blast .
> Had a mini GTG at my house , Jerry showed up and I got to run two of his Makita's ................... the chop saw and the jig saw LOL !
> Jerry straightened out my roof starting issues and we got the roof up and sheathed even with me running the "French" measuring tape before 11am .
> 
> 
> Jim , could you mill me up a few 2x4's , I might need them .


 
Great!! I knew Jerry would fix you up!BTW Robin has a saw mill? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got another Dr. appt. tomorrow.I seem to have a hernea.If thats how its spelled? Got a nice spot bulging out right below my belt line.Started a week or so ago.Wife yelled enough I called the Dr. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hows that go?If it weren't for bad luck I would have no luck at all :bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got another Dr. appt. tomorrow.I seem to have a hernea.If thats how its spelled? Got a nice spot bulging out right below my belt line.Started a week or so ago.Wife yelled enough I called the Dr. LOL


 
Hope you`re not pregnant...LOL
I see a piece of stainless steel screen being implanted inside your belly.


----------



## sefh3

This is the first post I have been able to read tonight. Server too busy all day long. 

John,
I received the muffler yesterday. Still waiting for the other package. It has not shown up yet.
Off to go work on a Stihl leaf blower. I'm thining it needs a new carb kit. Might have to wait until tomorrow as I don't have another Zama kit here. I like have excuses to stop by the dealer so this will work this time.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope you`re not pregnant...LOL
> I see a piece of stainless steel screen being implanted inside your belly.


 
:msp_scared: I don't like the sound of that!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> This is the first post I have been able to read tonight. Server too busy all day long.
> 
> John,
> I received the muffler yesterday. Still waiting for the other package. It has not shown up yet.
> Off to go work on a Stihl leaf blower. I'm thining it needs a new carb kit. Might have to wait until tomorrow as I don't have another Zama kit here. I like have excuses to stop by the dealer so this will work this time.


 
WTF? I hope they didn't loose it!


----------



## farrell

evening guys. glad things are workin better now. want to go start my saw after gettin it back together but hated to cause of the hondabond i used for the gasket. not sure how long to wait till its cured. randy said 5 minutes.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening guys. glad things are workin better now. want to go start my saw after gettin it back together but hated to cause of the hondabond i used for the gasket. not sure how long to wait till its cured. randy said 5 minutes.


 
Don't know on that stuff?Never used it.I always wait over night before I fire one up.Just to be sure LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Don't know on that stuff?Never used it.I always wait over night before I fire one up.Just to be sure LOL


 
yep, figured i would wait till morning.


----------



## tbone75

Robin that sure looked like a great time you had!I like them big saws!


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Sure looks like a lot of work there Adam but I'm not a porter , I'm sure someone will chime in soon .
> Great pics Robin , looks like you guy's had a blast .
> Had a mini GTG at my house , Jerry showed up and I got to run two of his Makita's ................... the chop saw and the jig saw LOL !
> Jerry straightened out my roof starting issues and we got the roof up and sheathed even with me running the "French" measuring tape before 11am .
> 
> 
> Jim , could you mill me up a few 2x4's , I might need them .


 
Going to need your shipping address. Any excuse I can get to run the saws.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Get that building done Dan?


 
I got the soffit done on the front face , the back wall all cross braced , both end walls boarded in except for the peaks , a short section of the front wall boarded in and put some tar paper on the roof in the dark .
A lot of time is spent trimming the end and cutting each board to length .
Atlantic time sucks because it gets darker here before any of you guys and tar paper that's been in the sun all summer is not worth a £¶∞¢ !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope you`re not pregnant...LOL
> I see a piece of stainless steel screen being implanted inside your belly.


 
I aint pregnant! LOL But my Step-Daughter is! Due the end of Dec. That will kind of sort of make me a Grandpa


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> what do you guys think?


 
Looking good so far Adam. Did you take any measurements before starting? The other thing is you need to make sure that the rings "tuck" back into the cylinder when they get to the top of that exhaust port, a good oval and a slight bevel are needed. The other big thing to keep in mind is that you are looking to widen the ports, try not to make the exhaust port any lower or higher if it can be helped. Good luck with her. The tool work is looking good. Talk of this should wake Jerry and Ron up, maybe even Randy will chime in.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I got the soffit done on the front face , the back wall all cross braced , both end walls boarded in except for the peaks , a short section of the front wall boarded in and put some tar paper on the roof in the dark .
> A lot of time is spent trimming the end and cutting each board to length .
> Atlantic time sucks because it gets darker here before any of you guys and tar paper that's been in the sun all summer is not worth a £¶∞¢ !


 
Sounds like you did real good today!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I aint pregnant! LOL But my Step-Daughter is! Due the end of Dec. That will kind of sort of make me a Grandpa


 
my wife is due right before christmas.
screen name change to "grandpa tbone"?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I aint pregnant! LOL But my Step-Daughter is! Due the end of Dec. That will kind of sort of make me a Grandpa


 
Congrats Joh...er Gramps. I am going to enjoy this:msp_biggrin:.


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> my wife is due right before christmas.
> screen name change to "grandpa tbone"?


 
Congrats t you as well. Boy or girl?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> my wife is due right before christmas.
> screen name change to "grandpa tbone"?


 
Congrats!!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Looking good so far Adam. Did you take any measurements before starting? The other thing is you need to make sure that the rings "tuck" back into the cylinder when they get to the top of that exhaust port, a good oval and a slight bevel are needed. The other big thing to keep in mind is that you are looking to widen the ports, try not to make the exhaust port any lower or higher if it can be helped. Good luck with her. The tool work is looking good. Talk of this should wake Jerry and Ron up, maybe even Randy will chime in.


 
i measured the piston skirts before starting. there was nice clear lines from skirts on the cylinder i stayed .050 (2mm) from those lines when widening the exhaust and intake. i didnt grind the bevels away and all i did was clean up the casting flaws on the tops and bottoms of the exhaust and intake.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Congrats t you as well. Boy or girl?


 
boy!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Congrats Joh...er Gramps. I am going to enjoy this:msp_biggrin:.


 
F###you Jim  You closet Husky lover :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> my wife is due right before christmas.
> screen name change to "grandpa tbone"?


 
I was....... starting to like you :msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I was....... starting to like you :msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange:


 
no offence:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> no offence:msp_smile:


 
:hmm3grin2orange: No problem :hmm3grin2orange: I can take it LOL


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> i measured the piston skirts before starting. there was nice clear lines from skirts on the cylinder i stayed .050 (2mm) from those lines when widening the exhaust and intake. i didnt grind the bevels away and all i did was clean up the casting flaws on the tops and bottoms of the exhaust and intake.


 
Sounds like you did your homework. Nice grinding work you did there. I am still a novice with it, I've only done two now, there is another one in the works but I don't really want to say which one it is here. I will take that one to my grave.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> F###you Jim  You closet Husky lover :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Calling me a closet case. Now that is just unprofessional, especially for a grandpa :hmm3grin2orange:.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Sounds like you did your homework. Nice grinding work you did there. I am still a novice with it, I've only done two now, there is another one in the works but I don't really want to say which one it is here. I will take that one to my grave.


 
its a husky isnt it jim?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Sounds like you did your homework. Nice grinding work you did there. I am still a novice with it, I've only done two now, there is another one in the works but I don't really want to say which one it is here. I will take that one to my grave.


 
To bad! I know its a HUSKY !!!


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> its a husky isnt it jim?


 
I said it is going to my grave with me. I am way too proud to say it here. Husky sucks.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I said it is going to my grave with me. I am way too proud to say it here. Husky sucks.


 
Page 32 Post 475 LOL


----------



## dancan

Congrats to the new dad and granddad !


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Congrats to the new dad and granddad !


 
thanks!


----------



## Mastermind

Husky and Stihl both suck!!!!! Give me that Dolly. 

Sup Gramps??????


----------



## tbone75

Jim just send that old Husky down to me.I will take good care of it :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Husky and Stihl both suck!!!!! Give me that Dolly.
> 
> Sup Gramps??????


 
I said that same thing just a few days ago LOL Give that Dolmar


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Jim just send that old Husky down to me.I will take good care of it :msp_rolleyes:



:agree2:


----------



## jimdad07

Damn site won't let me edit that post.


----------



## sefh3

Just got back in from the shop. Blower needs new fuel lines and a kit. Need to stop at the dealer tomorrow. 

Well I hope they didn't loose the package John but my post man is lazy. Saturday's are a sub driver and she doesn't mind walking to my steps. The regular guy will wait a few days to deliver them. 

Congrats on the Grandpa!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Damn site won't let me edit that post.


 
:biggrin: Its there for ever! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim just send that old Husky down to me.I will take good care of it :msp_rolleyes:


 
I would but I am a terrible saw hoarder.:msp_wink:


----------



## sefh3

Don't worry Jim, this site is really sucking lately. I haven't been able to post all day.


----------



## Mastermind

sefh3 said:


> Just got back in from the shop. Blower needs new fuel lines and a kit. Need to stop at the dealer tomorrow.
> 
> Well I hope they didn't loose the package John but my post man is lazy. Saturday's are a sub driver and she doesn't mind walking to my steps. The regular guy will wait a few days to deliver them.
> 
> Congrats on the Grandpa!!


 
You need to give me an address for those brake parts......


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Just got back in from the shop. Blower needs new fuel lines and a kit. Need to stop at the dealer tomorrow.
> 
> Well I hope they didn't loose the package John but my post man is lazy. Saturday's are a sub driver and she doesn't mind walking to my steps. The regular guy will wait a few days to deliver them.
> 
> Congrats on the Grandpa!!


 
I am broke down and old so why not LOL


----------



## sefh3

Plus no emails on any subscribed post. This sucks like a Husky!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Randy take a look at Adams first time out porting. I think he did pretty good.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I am broke down and old so why not LOL


 
Don't be so hard on yourself John. Pretty big blessing to be a new grandpa, just think, you get to have all of the fun of having the little people around to play with but none of the responsibility that goes with them.


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> Randy take a look at Adams first time out porting. I think he did pretty good.


 
He did real good. Should be a real runner.


----------



## Mastermind

sefh3 said:


> Plus no emails on any subscribed post. This sucks like a Husky!!!


 
You missed it again. 

I need your addy for the brake parts.


----------



## farrell

i appreciate the vote of confidence guys.


----------



## Mastermind

Mastermind said:


> You missed it again.
> 
> I need your addy for the brake parts.


 
Scott, hey Scott. SCOTT.......


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Scott, hey Scott. SCOTT.......


 
I can give you his address?


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> I can give you his address?


 
He's sent me parts, but the address is his job??? Maybe? I also want to be sure he wants them. I sent a PM............but???


----------



## Mastermind

Mastermind said:


> He's sent me parts, but the address is his job??? Maybe? I also want to be sure he wants them. I sent a PM............but???


 
I just got a PM from the man himself.


----------



## jimdad07

Did the final tuning on the 120si today. I have run it a few times a little rich. Today I dialed her in, ran two tanks through it in 18" ash with a 20" bar and then a bunch of firewood. It is awesome. I need to invest in a tach and see what that thing is turning. I can tell you it is faster than the 044 I did. This one I lightened the piston a little along with lowered the squish a little. It's an official animal.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Did the final tuning on the 120si today. I have run it a few times a little rich. Today I dialed her in, ran two tanks through it in 18" ash with a 20" bar and then a bunch of firewood. It is awesome. I need to invest in a tach and see what that thing is turning. I can tell you it is faster than the 044 I did. This one I lightened the piston a little along with lowered the squish a little. It's an official animal.


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> Did the final tuning on the 120si today. I have run it a few times a little rich. Today I dialed her in, ran two tanks through it in 18" ash with a 20" bar and then a bunch of firewood. It is awesome. I need to invest in a tach and see what that thing is turning. I can tell you it is faster than the 044 I did. This one I lightened the piston a little along with lowered the squish a little. It's an official animal.


 
That's what I'm talkin about!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Did the final tuning on the 120si today. I have run it a few times a little rich. Today I dialed her in, ran two tanks through it in 18" ash with a 20" bar and then a bunch of firewood. It is awesome. I need to invest in a tach and see what that thing is turning. I can tell you it is faster than the 044 I did. This one I lightened the piston a little along with lowered the squish a little. It's an official animal.


 
I like the sound of that Jim! I may need more Dolmars after I try the one I am getting? LOL I just hear way to much good about them.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I like the sound of that Jim! I may need more Dolmars after I try the one I am getting? LOL I just hear way to much good about them.


 
If you like them Orange things, you will like these. I can't wait to see how you like it.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> If you like them Orange things, you will like these. I can't wait to see how you like it.


 
I like all saws.Just some better than others LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I like all saws.Just some better than others LOL


 
I feel the same way. I pick on the Huskys but it is all in good fun, I have run a few Lowes specials and have not liked how they feel, but there are some Stihl models that I don't care for as well. So far I have not rum a Dolly that I have not liked, at least until they blew up:hmm3grin2orange:.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I feel the same way. I pick on the Huskys but it is all in good fun, I have run a few Lowes specials and have not liked how they feel, but there are some Stihl models that I don't care for as well. So far I have not rum a Dolly that I have not liked, at least until they blew up:hmm3grin2orange:.


 
Yes that did suck big time!But I don't think that happens very often.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Yes that did suck big time!But I don't think that happens very often.


 
It sucked bad but she's running like a tank now. I haven't heard of that too much. It will not deter me from liking them, only think that saw might be cursed a little?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I ran a Sachs Dolmar today.....:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I ran a Sachs Dolmar today.....:msp_thumbsup:


 
Me too...final tuning of the 120si.


----------



## farrell

i hadnt gotten a chance to run a dolmar yet. i know a lot of guys here really like them!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Me too...final tuning of the 120si.


 
They are nice, I had my 120 Super and one of the 120Si`s out last weekend, ran them for a few cookies and then drained them for storage. I used the 120`s for hardwood duty all the years I cut with them, anywhere from 100 cord to 250 cord a year, my dad had standing orders for firewood so we cut, split and delivered a lot of it every year.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are nice, I had my 120 Super and one of the 120Si`s out last weekend, ran them for a few cookies and then drained them for storage. I used the 120`s for hardwood duty all the years I cut with them, anywhere from 100 cord to 250 cord a year, my dad had standing orders for firewood so we cut, split and delivered a lot of it every year.


 
Lots of cutting!Says a lot for them Dolmars!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Lots of cutting!Says a lot for them Dolmars!


 
I have yet to see one wear out.


----------



## Cantdog

The only saw dealer in town is a Dolmar dealer...they just never caught on here....he's a real nice guy but really does not care if he sell a saw or not...The only Dolmars I ever run was a 109 that I fixed for guy (which was a well made, nice little saw) and an older 133 Super that a close friend has....that is one mean unit..it broke the leg of the guy my friend bought it from......about every 20th time starting..it'll start and run backwards...wicked strong 85CC saw when it's running in the right direction!!!


----------



## tbone75

I got to take a break from the saws!I need to get this truck ready for winter!Just need to do a little pushing the roof up to get a windshield put in.Then lined up if it will?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> The only saw dealer in town is a Dolmar dealer...they just never caught on here....he's a real nice guy but really does not care if he sell a saw or not...The only Dolmars I ever run was a 109 that I fixed for guy (which was a well made, nice little saw) and an older 133 Super that a close friend has....that is one mean unit..it broke the leg of the guy my friend bought it from......about every 20th time starting..it'll start and run backwards...wicked strong 85CC saw when it's running in the right direction!!!


 
WOW.....Never seen one do that!


----------



## tbone75

The only dealer around me is a Stihl/Echo place.I won't go back there again for nothing!Total A-Hole!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The only saw dealer in town is a Dolmar dealer...they just never caught on here....he's a real nice guy but really does not care if he sell a saw or not...The only Dolmars I ever run was a 109 that I fixed for guy (which was a well made, nice little saw) and an older 133 Super that a close friend has....that is one mean unit..it broke the leg of the guy my friend bought it from......about every 20th time starting..it'll start and run backwards...wicked strong 85CC saw when it's running in the right direction!!!


 
All the SD saws were mean units, especially when they were new to us, we had never run saws like them. They were serious wood cutting machines and increased our wood cutting abilities by several cords per day. We could lay more trees down every day with these tough as nails, no foolishness, dependable saws than any others we had ever run.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> WOW.....Never seen one do that!



Yeah ...well the guy was standing on a pile of 4 foot hardwood fitting it to 16" when a piece caught and kicked out...hit him in the shin and broke his leg...he hated that saw from day one...his grandfather bought it and could never get it started so Lawnie was the one to fire it up in the morning....it didn't like starting in the cold so they made a "special" farmer made bracket to hold it in the diesel exhaust from the tractor to preheat it!!! Brutus saw when running though and very heavy duty. The 'Super" came from the fact the clutch side main bearings were rollers and the flywheel side was ball...on the 133 regular both were ball bearings.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah ...well the guy was standing on a pile of 4 foot hardwood fitting it to 16" when a piece caught and kicked out...hit him in the shin and broke his leg...he hated that saw from day one...his grandfather bought it and could never get it started so Lawnie was the one to fire it up in the morning....it didn't like starting in the cold so they made a "special" farmer made bracket to hold it in the diesel exhaust from the tractor to preheat it!!! Brutus saw when running though and very heavy duty. The 'Super" came from the fact the clutch side main bearings were rollers and the flywheel side was ball...on the 133 regular both were ball bearings.


 
Dam I think it needed a little working on LOL Sure sounds like a well built saw!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not sure if my 133 is a Super or not as I have not had it apart that far yet, it is a serious cutting saw just the same with very strong torque.


----------



## Cantdog

Well Lawnie's older brother is the small engine tech at the dealer downtown...so he's actually been to Dolmar School...but when this saw was used they were probably still mixing 24:1 or 32:1 and leaving the saw in the woodshed overnight in the winter cuting season.....couple that with the fact it an 85cc saw with near TDC timing and no decomp...you can see trouble afoot!! One foot... cause the other was broken..LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not sure if my 133 is a Super or not as I have not had it apart that far yet, it is a serious cutting saw just the same with very strong torque.


 
If I didn't have a 064 I would go for one of them!That is a fine looking saw.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not sure if my 133 is a Super or not as I have not had it apart that far yet, it is a serious cutting saw just the same with very strong torque.



They say "Super" right under the 133 on the recoil sticker....yours looks like a regular...there would be no real difference in power...exact same top end...just the Super had a heavier duty lower end (on the pto side) probably would make a real good milling saw. They run strong as hell..Mike doesn't even like it...he's an 034 Super guy..I've tried to buy it from him but he won't part with it or run it!!!! Of course the fat lady has not sung yet!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If I didn't have a 064 I would go for one of them!That is a fine looking saw.


 
I want to pull it down sometime to see what has been done to it, the P&C look absolutely new, the flywheel key was sheared when I got it. I put a new one in and it sheared again on the first startup, it kept shearing keys. I then did a little more investigation and found the inner flywheel taper a little tore up and out of taper. I did a reseat with valve grinding compound and it worked like a charm, they do run very close to TDC fireing but it givess them much more ommmph.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not sure if my 133 is a Super or not as I have not had it apart that far yet, it is a serious cutting saw just the same with very strong torque.


 
Jerry how do you keep your truck in such good shape?Up where you live everything rust to nothing in 3- 4 years!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> They say "Super" right under the 133 on the recoil sticker....yours looks like a regular...there would be no real difference in power...exact same top end...just the Super had a heavier duty lower end (on the pto side) probably would make a real good milling saw. They run strong as hell..Mike doesn't even like it...he's an 034 Super guy..I've tried to buy it from him but he won't part with it or run it!!!! Of course the fat lady has not sung yet!!!!


 
Yea, I have the IPL`s and service manuals on it as well I have read about the bearing differences. Can`t go by the stickers on this saw as it is not likely that it is all original so only a teardown will tell, I will have it apart some time in the future to really check it over but for now it runs and cuts just fine for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry how do you keep your truck in such good shape?Up where you live everything rust to nothing in 3- 4 years!


 
TLC and undercoating...LOL


----------



## tbone75

I will look around to see if there are any Dolmar dealers around me?


----------



## Cantdog

Nice looking saw there Jerry..

I gotta fold my tent..eyelids drooping..Darn ol Dan's been asleep for hrs..my turn now..Nite All


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> TLC and undercoating...LOL


 
And a lot of both!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea, I have the IPL`s and service manuals on it as well I have read about the bearing differences. Can`t go by the stickers on this saw as it is not likely that it is all original so only a teardown will tell, I will have it apart some time in the future to really check it over but for now it runs and cduts just fine for me.



Yeah I would not be at all surprised if the reg one ran just a tad stronger in normal cutting due to all ball bearing. Rollers, though heavier duty, suck up a certain amount of power due to friction. Be sure to post what you find...I'd be interested....LOL Nite again!!


----------



## tbone75

Well I can't keep my eyes open so I better go to bed LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me also,...nite all.


----------



## Cantdog

Well I guess carpentering with Jerry was to much for ol Dan.....

He must be "Stihl Dreamin"

LOL THat was the name of a very close friend of mine's boat "Still Dreaming"

C'mon Slackers..."Head 'em up.......move 'em out!!


----------



## dancan

Took me 1/2hr reading to catch up on all the gabbing and I had to let the same cat out twice LOL .


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Took me 1/2hr reading to catch up on all the gabbing and I had to let the same cat out twice LOL .



Excuses...Im surprised you didn't blame Atlantic time!! I'm gonna remember the cat one..LOL!!


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys, heading off to work to live the dream. Have a good day guys. I see this is turning into a SD thread, good to see it.


----------



## little possum




----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning guys, heading off to work to live the dream. Have a good day guys. I see this is turning into a SD thread, good to see it.


 
You never know where this thread will do :hmm3grin2orange: That is one thing that makes it great!The people on here make it the best thread going!


----------



## tbone75

I may have found my 350 problem?The impulse plastic piece will not let any air through.The one I just got from the pawn shop is like that also?How can it work if nothing gets through?Something just don't seem right there?How did it ever run like that? I would check another one but you have to pull the jug to get the boot off.The other 2 are running just fine so don't want to tear them apart to bad? I just can't find anything else bad or not working right on this saw?It runs with the gas cap off on its side.So tank vent or impulse?Vent is working fine so impulse is the only other thing I can think of? I will find out later today if it works or not LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I may have found my 350 problem?The impulse plastic piece will not let any air through.The one I just got from the pawn shop is like that also?How can it work if nothing gets through?Something just don't seem right there?How did it ever run like that? I would check another one but you have to pull the jug to get the boot off.The other 2 are running just fine so don't want to tear them apart to bad? I just can't find anything else bad or not working right on this saw?It runs with the gas cap off on its side.So tank vent or impulse?Vent is working fine so impulse is the only other thing I can think of? I will find out later today if it works or not LOL


 
You got me confused here John ??
if the impulse was blocked it wouldnt run on it's side with the gas cap off either.
does it run on it's side with the gas cap on ?
no impule and it wont run at all !! 
what i miss ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You got me confused here John ??
> if the impulse was blocked it wouldnt run on it's side with the gas cap off either.
> does it run on it's side with the gas cap on ?
> no impule and it wont run at all !!
> what i miss ??


 
No it won't run with the cap on when its on its side.The reason I thought that was because this Craftsman saw I have would run on its side with the cap off.When I didn't have the impulse line hooked up at all.It would start but wouldn't run long.Back then I didn't even know what the impulse was LOL This saw acts the same way?Plus that little passage way won't let any air through?I just don't know how it could have run before?But it did for a few years?I am very confused on this saw too?I opened that passage up with a small drill bit so I will put it back together again here in a bit.I am going to use some of this 3-Bond on it.I don't know how long it takes to set up?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No it won't run with the cap on when its on its side.The reason I thought that was because this Craftsman saw I have would run on its side with the cap off.When I didn't have the impulse line hooked up at all.It would start but wouldn't run long.Back then I didn't even know what the impulse was LOL This saw acts the same way?Plus that little passage way won't let any air through?I just don't know how it could have run before?But it did for a few years?I am very confused on this saw too?I opened that passage up with a small drill bit so I will put it back together again here in a bit.I am going to use some of this 3-Bond on it.I don't know how long it takes to set up?


 
Dont take an hour or so to set up.
ehy dont you pull the tank vent and see how it runs with the cap on ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont take an hour or so to set up.
> ehy dont you pull the tank vent and see how it runs with the cap on ?


 
Yep pulled the vent and tryed it too.It would run for a min or two but that was it.Just put it together but got a Dr. appt in an hour so I will try it again when I get back.That will give it time to set up.


----------



## tbone75

It sure is strange to find 2 saws the same way?I do wonder if there is something I am missing on how the impulse works?There is so little to it I just don't know what I could be missing?  Both of these saws were scored when I got them.I will try to get some pics of the boot later.Let you guys look to see if you can see something I missed? It will be 2 or 3 pm before I get back.If the impulse is the problem I don't know why it do that now and not before?  No way it could get that much heat to melt the plastic on the intake?


----------



## tbone75

Back from the Dr. I go see about getting cut on Nov. 7th :msp_mad:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Back from the Dr. I go see about getting cut on Nov. 7th :msp_mad:


 
Yeah, I'm thinking about getting my 2 year old Labrador cut too. He tends to want to get out and wander.................Oh, wait you're probably talking about something else.......nevermind.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking about getting my 2 year old Labrador cut too. He tends to want to get out and wander.................Oh, wait you're probably talking about something else.......nevermind.


 
Yep had that fixed several years ago  Now I got a hernea!Not likely spelled right? Wife yelled enough I went to the Dr. LOL Just popped out there couple weeks ago?


----------



## tbone75

Got to go try this PIA Husky?Will it run or not? LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Yep had that fixed several years ago  Now I got a hernea!Not likely spelled right? Wife yelled enough I went to the Dr. LOL Just popped out there couple weeks ago?


 
I've had three of those hernia operations in my life so far, they found the last one when I was getting my non-functioning gall bladder removed. I figure I got a two for one on that deal.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I've had three of those hernia operations in my life so far, they found the last one when I was getting my non-functioning gall bladder removed. I figure I got a two for one on that deal.


 
Sucks to be you LOL BTW your PM box is full! And yes better go for it!


----------



## tbone75

The PIA Husky is no longer a PIA  Running GREAT! It had the dished out piston in it.So I tore that other saw down and stole the piston and put it in this one LOL Much much better! Amazing what a little more compression will do LOL I still don't know how it could run before with the impulse plugged up?And even more why 2 of them are like that?? Could it have got that hot to melt that shut?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Sucks to be you LOL BTW your PM box is full! And yes better go for it!


 
Man I had no idea I had that many messages in there. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tbone75

2 Stihls showed up today in the mail.I am not like Jerry I want to see what I got NOW LOL


----------



## tbone75

A little hard to see in these pics.But one is very scored the other not to bad so far? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Reading up on this thread.Got to see what I missed LOL Ron's first post pg.70 post 1046.And now for the good one!!!!!! Jerry said Huskys are good saws!!!! pg. 82 post 1224 :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

John,on them huskies,what did you get for a compresion reading ??


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> John,on them huskies,what did you get for a compresion reading ??


 
How do you think he got that hernia? Yep, that's right. High compression saws, and that's why I'm sending him a MiniMac with 43lbs of compression. So he doesn't strain himself....


----------



## little possum

I am producing 2x4s from all the dust I have inhaled. Anybody need a load


----------



## Jon1212

little possum said:


> I am producing 2x4s from all the dust I have inhaled. Anybody need a load


 
Maybe if you sharpen that chain you can produce some particle board..................LOL!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Reading up on this thread.Got to see what I missed LOL Ron's first post pg.70 post 1046.And now for the good one!!!!!! Jerry said Huskys are good saws!!!! pg. 82 post 1224 :msp_scared:


 
They are good saws but they suck when you have to work on them all the time...lol


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,on them huskies,what did you get for a compresion reading ??


 
150 on the one I just got running today.I tore that other one back apart for the piston.Haven't checked it after running it today.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are good saws but they suck when you have to work on them all the time...lol


 
That was just about what you said back there LOL


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> I am producing 2x4s from all the dust I have inhaled. Anybody need a load


 
Dan was just asking for some LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 150 on the one I just got running today.I tore that other one back apart for the piston.Haven't checked it after running it today.


 
Do you ever think to check the comp on saws your having a problem with


----------



## tbone75

I can't go off my compression gauge very well?Its over 30 years old and looking as bad as I feel! LOL getting dry rotted.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Do you ever think to check the comp on saws your having a problem with


 
All the time LOL That saw had over 150 before I tore it down.


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> I am producing 2x4s from all the dust I have inhaled. Anybody need a load


 


tbone75 said:


> Dan was just asking for some LOL


 
I'm trying to stay away from the man made wood product , it falls apart when you spit on it LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm trying to stay away from the man made wood product , it falls apart when you spit on it LOL .


 
Bit it floats!....For a little while


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thall sent me one .. umpkin2:


 
Its that time of year Ron uttahere2:


----------



## jimdad07

I am going to have to read through this thread all over again and start pulling posts before John gets too far.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> hehehe,he,he.....hee...
> (sshhhhhh)


 
Another good one Ron! Admitting he likes Stihls :msp_ohmy: Page 83 post 1238


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Another good one Ron! Admitting he likes Stihls :msp_ohmy: Page 83 post 1238


 
I knew that this was going to happen sooner or later...John finally figured it out guys. Ron actually is the one who owns all the Stihls and Jerry and I own all of the Huskies. Bigfoot works in the Chinese factory that makes the Poulans, the second shooter on the grassy knoll designs Echos and Cliff loves fishing. There, it's out, no more secrets.


----------



## tbone75

Only up to page 83!Looking for me? LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I knew that this was going to happen sooner or later...John finally figured it out guys. Ron actually is the one who owns all the Stihls and Jerry and I own all of the Huskies. Bigfoot works in the Chinese factory that makes the Poulans, the second shooter on the grassy knoll designs Echos and Cliff loves fishing. There, it's out, no more secrets.


 
Cliff? Whos that?..OK thats the guy that started this thread and LEFT !!!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Only up to page 83!Looking for me? LOL


 
You have a lot of reading to do my friend.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You have a lot of reading to do my friend.


 
Yep...But look at all the goodies I found so far!


----------



## Jon1212

Wait until you get to page 881 post #13201. At the rate you're going you should be there about Thanksgiving Day...........:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Wait until you get to page 881 post #13201. At the rate you're going you should be there about Thanksgiving Day...........:msp_tongue:


 
Your leg itching yet?


----------



## tbone75

I am only going to where I got in this thread! Don't want to read any of that crap I wrote when I first got in here LOL This was the first or second thread I posted in? Thanks to Ron  He was one of the first people here to help me!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Your leg itching yet?


 
Ya' know john I was just getting to a point where I was actually starting to think you're alright. Then you have to go, and say something like that..............oke:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anyone recognize this saw,


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Ya' know john I was just getting to a point where I was actually starting to think you're alright. Then you have to go, and say something like that..............oke:


 
Went to a shrink not to long ago.He said I was just fine :msp_w00t: Fooled that sucker :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone recognize this saw,


 
That is sweet!!!!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Went to a shrink not to long ago.He said I was just fine :msp_w00t: Fooled that sucker :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I remember you talking about this before, and the one thing that has always bothered me about your previous post regarding the "Shrink" is I have never heard of anyone else having to take off their clothes at a psychiatrist office........................................Weird?


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone recognize this saw,


 
That sure is real purty...................:msp_wub: Ya' got anything in yellow that you might want to part with?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is sweet!!!!


 
Go back to the original pict post, I had to fix that 2nd one, this site is startin to make me mad....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> That sure is real purty...................:msp_wub: Ya' got anything in yellow that you might want to part with?


 
To part with a saw is just like parting with one of my kids. Which one you have in mind....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Go back to the original pict post, I had to fix that 2nd one, this site is startin to make me mad....LOL


 
Looks like a new B&C and 2 other chains laying there?


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> To part with a saw is just parting with one of my kids. Which one you have in mind....LOL


 
Well I still have 5 of my 6 kids at home, but I keep my 12 or so saws at work.........LOL. I can't part with a kid I have for a long time.............noone will take 'em................LOL!!!!!

Well since you asked........I was admiring one of those Partners you showed us pictures of last week.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Front and back picts,


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Front and back picts,


 
So Hawt!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Front and back picts,


 
Jerry that saw is very very nice!! Don't look like it was used much?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks like a new B&C and 2 other chains laying there?


 
It has a new bar and one new Stihl chain, the other one has been used some.


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry that is a wonderful saw. I was just loading pics of the 120 when you posted those, I might want to wait to post them once I have done a great cleaning of it. I guess I won't wait...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry that saw is very very nice!! Don't look like it was used much?


 
That saw has 2 years of fairly heavy cutting on it, if I had to guess it has layed down 500-700 cords of spruce pulpwood. It runs as good today as it did the first day I ever used it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It has a new bar and one new Stihl chain, the other one has been used some.


 
I got to ask?Is that saw heading south? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry that is a wonderful saw. I was just loading pics of the 120 when you posted those, I might want to wait to post them once I have done a great cleaning of it. I guess I won't wait...


 
That`s a very nice 120Si you have there Jim, no need to clean it if you plan on using it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That saw has 2 years of fairly heavy cutting on it, if I had to guess it has layed down 500-700 cords of spruce pulpwood. It runs as good today as it did the first day I ever used it.


 
It sure don't look it?Just shows how you take care of things


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All...Just getting caught up on the reading.....Jerry that saw does look familiar but can't place it......gray matter isn't what it once was.....


----------



## roncoinc

John with an SI ??
to easy to start !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got to ask?Is that saw heading south? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

it has the ENRICHENER !!!! no choke !!
should start first or second pull,to easy.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John with an SI ??
> to easy to start !!


 
:msp_tongue: That is one sweet saw! You hush up LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It sure don't look it?Just shows how you take care of things


 
The clutch covers will always be scuffed up with paint missing, all the SD saws have a habit of falling over on their clutch side when you give them a drive in the bed of a pickup.That saw would have over 500 miles on it carried in the bed of my truck to and from the woods.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


>


 
Jerry you just made my whole year!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> it has the ENRICHENER !!!! no choke !!
> should start first or second pull,to easy.


 
Just keeps getting better! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you just made my whole year!


 
Happy sawing!!!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a very nice 120Si you have there Jim, no need to clean it if you plan on using it.


 
It was missing a lot of parts when I got it with the one that you have. That is the one that the guy thought was set up and I took it apart and found a piece of metal stuck in the flywheel. I bought another 116si and robbed some parts off of it. That one you are sending to John is fantastic, he will love that saw for sure, they have to be the best saws made in my opinion.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just keeps getting better! :msp_thumbup:


 
The enrichener is great, I can't believe the difference in cold starting with those vs. a choke.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Happy sawing!!!


 
I think them 350s will be finding new homes once I get hold of that LOL Just can't thank you enough Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It was missing a lot of parts when I got it with the one that you have. That is the one that the guy thought was set up and I took it apart and found a piece of metal stuck in the flywheel. I bought another 116si and robbed some parts off of it. That one you are sending to John is fantastic, he will love that saw for sure, they have to be the best saws made in my opinion.


 
I have done a little cutting with that 120 you sent me, it runs great but I need to port it , just because I can....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

If Jerry is this good at recruiting for the old Dollies...why doesn't he work for the military?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think them 350s will be finding new homes once I get hold of that LOL Just can't thank you enough Jerry


 
No thanks necessary, we are making a trade...


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have done a little cutting with that 120 you sent me, it runs great but I need to port it , just because I can....LOL


 
And the one heading south ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And the one heading south ??


 
Yes...Is it ported? LOL Not that it matters.But would be nice! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> And the one heading south ??


 
It was ported 20 years ago.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was ported 20 years ago.


 
:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

Got my new to me woodstove all fixed up and ready to replace the one in house now.
top didnt hinge up so i made it so ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got my new to me woodstove all fixed up and ready to replace the one in house now.
> top didnt hinge up so i made it so ?


 
Nice stove Ron,..that a Woodchief?


----------



## jimdad07

Those stove throw some heat out. Nice shape too.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got my new to me woodstove all fixed up and ready to replace the one in house now.
> top didnt hinge up so i made it so ?


 
That looks just like the one we had when I was growing up!Does it have a flip down door in the front?


----------



## tbone75

Got to tuck the OL in.Back in a bit.


----------



## Cantdog

Nice stove Ron....I have the Atlanta stove works version...firebrick lined....cast iron grates....ashpan..takes 2 foot wood..end loading. I had that back in the mid 80s....still have it in storage....not to hansome but excellent heaters plus they won't set the dog afire when he walks by...LOL!! Good rig, you'll really like that this Jan!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice stove Ron,..that a Woodchief?


 
No, it's a WONDERWOOD,, lots of them circulators look the same.
the one it's replacing is a SURBURBAN..looks like it too.
ASHLEY made one same also.
just so nice and easy to use,and cook on 
ash drawer,fan on the back blows out thru all the vents,cant get burnt on the outside,etc.
even the thermostat works to a point.
take up to 20 in wood and lots of it.
hope to get 12 hr burns out of it like the one i use now.


----------



## roncoinc

Time for the creamsickle colored PJ's


----------



## jimdad07

Well boys, it's time for me to turn in. You guys have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

Nite guys


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone going to bed? Dan`s been snoring for 2 hours now.ZZZZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Everyone going to bed? Dan`s been snoring for 2 hours now.ZZZZZZzzzzzzzz


 
Yep they all went to bed LOL Jerry that sure is a great looking saw!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep they all went to bed LOL Jerry that sure is a great looking saw!


 
Glad you like the looks,..hope you like the way it cuts even more.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Glad you like the looks,..hope you like the way it cuts even more.


 
No way I couldn't like it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I sure hope that other box gets there OK.I will be very upset if it don't!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I sure hope that other box gets there OK.I will be very upset if it don't!


 
I am hoping it turns up soon.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am hoping it turns up soon.


 
It sure better!Not sure what to do if it don't show soon? I wonder if the box of parts I sent Scott showed up?I sent the muffler out a couple days later and it got there first?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It sure better!Not sure what to do if it don't show soon? I wonder if the box of parts I sent Scott showed up?I sent the muffler out a couple days later and it got there first?


 
We are at the mercy of the Postal system.


----------



## tbone75

May tear into these 310s tomorrow and see what all I need for them?Dirty but don't see anything broke.Need a muffler for sure and a sprocket bearing and the clip and washer that holds it on.I hope i can save at least one jug?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are at the mercy of the Postal system.


 
That is scary LOL


----------



## tbone75

I wouldn't worry but there was not value on it?


----------



## jimdad07

Really, I am going to bed now, I have an hour drive in the morning to the jobsite. Putting a new boiler and water system in a big house. Working all by my lonesome tomorrow just the way I like to. Should be able to get the boiler headers done, the water works have all been redone. Catch you guys later.


----------



## tbone75

Server is screwing up again! Nite JIM


----------



## dancan

I'm glad I got up , someone had to rescue the thread from page 2 !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Thanks, Dan!


----------



## diggers_dad

*How many you got??*



tbone75 said:


> Jerry you just made my whole year!


 

John, 

I just sent you two more saws yesterday, how many do you have?? I thought I had CAD bad but I only have a dozen or so. In theory, if my wife and kids went with me to the woods, we would all have one saw for each hand. That's about as far as I can stretch it. 

However, since I sent those two to you, I found a nice MS 361 with 150 psi and no spark. Maybe some of that Karma is coming back my way. Now I just have to figure out how to pay for that 361. It does feel really nice...can't wait to get it in running and in wood.

DD


----------



## farrell

morning guys. off to go duck hunting (not that i can hit those fast flying wood ducks). then after that time to come home and play with the husky 268 to see the improvements since porting.


----------



## little possum

Shoot their beaks off! Id rather be sitting in the water myself.

But you slackers know the drill. Hope to get the sanding done today. Other boss has some more construction work to do


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> It sure better!Not sure what to do if it don't show soon? I wonder if the box of parts I sent Scott showed up?I sent the muffler out a couple days later and it got there first?


 
Yes John it did show up. I got home late last night and it was sitting there when I go home. It's funny how the postal system works.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Server is screwing up again! Nite JIM


 
The server went South here last evening also, I could not get back from one thread to the other and if I tried to post it would just time out. I think the site froze up.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'm glad I got up , someone had to rescue the thread from page 2 !


 
You`re a good man, Dan....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Off to the Post Office, one SD on its way to Ohio...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Off to the Post Office, one SD on its way to Ohio...LOL


 



Now john has to put together the other 350 and check compression and get it going before anything else shows up !!


----------



## tbone75

I got on!!! This site is sucking bad!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John,
> 
> I just sent you two more saws yesterday, how many do you have?? I thought I had CAD bad but I only have a dozen or so. In theory, if my wife and kids went with me to the woods, we would all have one saw for each hand. That's about as far as I can stretch it.
> 
> However, since I sent those two to you, I found a nice MS 361 with 150 psi and no spark. Maybe some of that Karma is coming back my way. Now I just have to figure out how to pay for that 361. It does feel really nice...can't wait to get it in running and in wood.
> 
> DD


 
I don't know for sure? LOL I think around 30 runners and lots in boxes and buckets LOL A lot of them I am fixing to sell or trade? I have been upgrading as I go along LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Off to the Post Office, one SD on its way to Ohio...LOL


 
 opcorn:


----------



## roncoinc

John,you want that coil for the 44 ??
i may go out to the PO today ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now john has to put together the other 350 and check compression and get it going before anything else shows up !!


 
Waiting on parts. Its a bucket saw right now LOL That 44 is in another bucket LOL Orange buckets too :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,you want that coil for the 44 ??
> i may go out to the PO today ..


 
You bet ! I can fix a switch to make do.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Waiting on parts. Its a bucket saw right now LOL That 44 is in another bucket LOL Orange buckets too :msp_thumbup:


 
Ok,i will wait on the coil then.


----------



## tbone75

No wood cutting today Ron?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I don't know for sure? LOL I think around 30 runners and lots in boxes and buckets LOL A lot of them I am fixing to sell or trade? I have been upgrading as I go along LOL


 
Yeah, that's what I keep saying "I'm fixing them to sell or trade..." All I do is keep "upgrading" to more and more saws.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Yeah, that's what I keep saying "I'm fixing them to sell or trade..." All I do is keep "upgrading" to more and more saws.


 
It works!I keep telling the wife that LOL The site is very slow?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,i will wait on the coil then.


 
Ron this P&C I got coming has a 2 ring piston.At least that is what the pic shows.None of the other 350s have that?Shouldn't make any difference?May be better I hope?


----------



## tbone75

I do think i need to break down and get a new compression tester.This old thing I have was a cheap one to start with 30 years ago LOL Now what one to get?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I do think i need to break down and get a new compression tester.This old thing I have was a cheap one to start with 30 years ago LOL Now what one to get?


 
Snap On, if you want the best....LOL
I also have a Hastings- Tuffy I bought back in the early 70`s, works just as good as the Snap On one and cost less than 1/3 .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Snap On, if you want the best....LOL
> I also have a Hastings- Tuffy I bought back in the early 70`s, works just as good as the Snap On one and cost less than 1/3 .


 
Hastings?Never heard of them but I will do some searching? I love snap on tools but there price! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hastings?Never heard of them but I will do some searching? I love snap on tools but there price! LOL


 
Same company that makes piston rings.


----------



## tbone75

Lunch is over.Back to saws and another weedwhacker!Got a cub cadet to work on.I don't much care for them things! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Same company that makes piston rings.


 
OK Them I know LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

We get some serviceable tools from Princess Auto up here, what you got over there. Auto Zone, UAP, etc.


----------



## tbone75

What are you guys into today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to go throw a couple of 028`s together, install bars and chains make sure they run right. SOLD!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We get some serviceable tools from Princess Auto up here, what you got over there. Auto Zone, UAP, etc.


 
NAPA is the close one.Sears is another


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to go throw a couple of 028`s together, install bars and chains make sure they run right. SOLD!


 
:msp_thumbsup: Sell that one you just got? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Aout zone,Advanced auto,lowes too


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> What are you guys into today?



Working on this cussed 036....put on a brand new OEM P&C....figured I had better pressure/vac test it...to make sure as the original piston was toast and the cyl (that had the missing plating) was scored beyond....anyway I don't work on these as a rule so had to make to make appropriate block off plates...got everything hooked up....had excellent pressure holding..no bleed down even with rotating the crank. BUT zero vac ability. Came back here and read some old posts from Andy Lakesides on this topic....went back and messed with things some more and now can't get either pressure or vac????? Nice... Only thing I can make of it is I blew out what there was remaining of the seal. Just ordered the correct flywheel puller and a both seals. So now waiting on that stuff. Oh well..better safe then sorry and a have the client toast another top end because of a $10.00 seal..... I just want it gone but it ain't going!!!


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Working on this cussed 036....put on a brand new OEM P&C....figured I had better pressure/vac test it...to make sure as the original piston was toast and the cyl (that had the missing plating) was scored beyond....anyway I don't work on these as a rule so had to make to make appropriate block off plates...got everything hooked up....had excellent pressure holding..no bleed down even with rotating the crank. BUT zero vac ability. Came back here and read some old posts from Andy Lakesides on this topic....went back and messed with things some more and now can't get either pressure or vac????? Nice... Only thing I can make of it is I blew out what there was remaining of the seal. Just ordered the correct flywheel puller and a both seals. So now waiting on that stuff. Oh well..better safe then sorry and a have the client toast another top end because of a $10.00 seal..... I just want it gone but it ain't going!!!


 
That's what you get when you invite an orange and cream saw into your shop. They overstay their welcome, drink all your beer, and piss you off.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Working on this cussed 036....put on a brand new OEM P&C....figured I had better pressure/vac test it...to make sure as the original piston was toast and the cyl (that had the missing plating) was scored beyond....anyway I don't work on these as a rule so had to make to make appropriate block off plates...got everything hooked up....had excellent pressure holding..no bleed down even with rotating the crank. BUT zero vac ability. Came back here and read some old posts from Andy Lakesides on this topic....went back and messed with things some more and now can't get either pressure or vac????? Nice... Only thing I can make of it is I blew out what there was remaining of the seal. Just ordered the correct flywheel puller and a both seals. So now waiting on that stuff. Oh well..better safe then sorry and a have the client toast another top end because of a $10.00 seal..... I just want it gone but it ain't going!!!


 
Now you sound like Ron :hmm3grin2orange: Good luck Robin !


----------



## tbone75

Drained the hot tub this morning and pulled the pump out.Brand new pump and motor i put in this year.Seems to have a short some where?If I unplug the motor everything else works?Try to hit the motor and trips the breaker.Wife is not happy!! No hot tub LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just finished tearing down the first MS310.Jug will be fine  just need a piston,sprocket bearing, clip and washer to hold it on for that one.Plus a muffler for the other one and? LOL


----------



## sefh3

Those 310's are easier to work on the 170's. How many did you get? I will look for a muffler for one. I used to have one but I don't remember if I still have it now.


----------



## sefh3

Cantdog said:


> Working on this cussed 036....put on a brand new OEM P&C....figured I had better pressure/vac test it...to make sure as the original piston was toast and the cyl (that had the missing plating) was scored beyond....anyway I don't work on these as a rule so had to make to make appropriate block off plates...got everything hooked up....had excellent pressure holding..no bleed down even with rotating the crank. BUT zero vac ability. Came back here and read some old posts from Andy Lakesides on this topic....went back and messed with things some more and now can't get either pressure or vac????? Nice... Only thing I can make of it is I blew out what there was remaining of the seal. Just ordered the correct flywheel puller and a both seals. So now waiting on that stuff. Oh well..better safe then sorry and a have the client toast another top end because of a $10.00 seal..... I just want it gone but it ain't going!!!


 
I'm betting you blew out your flywheel side seal. Take a peak at that one.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Those 310's are easier to work on the 170's. How many did you get? I will look for a muffler for one. I used to have one but I don't remember if I still have it now.


 
I bought 2 of them just to fix and sell.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> That's what you get when you invite an orange and cream saw into your shop. They overstay their welcome, drink all your beer, and piss you off.



LOL!! Yep... that's exactly what happened.....and I gotta buy "special" tools...just to fix it.....the only difference is I drank all the beer being pissed off!! I'm better now though...been to M&H and got a new stash of Ballantines!!!


----------



## Jon1212

Does anyone here have any experience building a trebuchet? I'm looking to ship out some small yellow saws.


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> I'm betting you blew out your flywheel side seal. Take a peak at that one.


 
Yep it is the flywheel side....I couldn't generate pressure with the mityvac so I turned a small job compressor down to like 10 lbs....it held fine..couldn't hear any air escaping...so I turned it down to 5lbs and then it didn't blow the seal against the crank and I could hear it leaking a mile a minute. Gonna replace them both anyway and he should be good to go. I am going to kit the carb as well just so the client has it all correct at the same time. Intake boot is in perfect condition as is the fuel line and I put a new filter on already. But you were correct as was Lakeside in the post concerning P&V testing..he said the flywheel side is much more prone to failure than the clutch side.


----------



## Cantdog

Jon1212 said:


> Does anyone here have any experience building a trebuchet? I'm looking to ship out some small yellow saws.



If I did..I would have built one and flung the 036 clear to the lake!!! But I must admit...small flying yellow saws might be fun...


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Does anyone here have any experience building a trebuchet? I'm looking to ship out some small yellow saws.


 
Yep Jerry is your man! He knows all about them! Little yellow saws go to Mrs. Jim she likes them? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just tore down the 2nd. 310 P&C are just fine! :msp_thumbsup: May need new rings ? Some dip chit didn't check the compression first? They were suppose to be both scored but this one is good  And it also needs a sprocket bearing?


----------



## tbone75

Got the splitter started for the OL.She told me to go fix supper LOL Going to make some pizza subs.Very easy LOL


----------



## Jon1212

Cantdog said:


> If I did..I would have built one and flung the 036 clear to the lake!!! But I must admit...small flying yellow saws might be fun...


 
Yeah I was thinking either launching them, or setting one on a post, and see if I could bump it off with a 12ga slug.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_thumbsup: Sell that one you just got? LOL


 
No,...its the only one I got left for now....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep it is the flywheel side....I couldn't generate pressure with the mityvac so I turned a small job compressor down to like 10 lbs....it held fine..couldn't hear any air escaping...so I turned it down to 5lbs and then it didn't blow the seal against the crank and I could hear it leaking a mile a minute. Gonna replace them both anyway and he should be good to go. I am going to kit the carb as well just so the client has it all correct at the same time. Intake boot is in perfect condition as is the fuel line and I put a new filter on already. But you were correct as was Lakeside in the post concerning P&V testing..he said the flywheel side is much more prone to failure than the clutch side.


 
Due to heat buildup under the flywheel.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> If I did..I would have built one and flung the 036 clear to the lake!!! But I must admit...small flying yellow saws might be fun...


 
It's not too late to build a chainsaw junkin' chunkin' cannon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Does anyone here have any experience building a trebuchet? I'm looking to ship out some small yellow saws.


 
The biggest one I built can launch 250 lbs and chuck it over a quarter mile.


----------



## jimdad07

You guys have all been busy today, I see a lot of saw work going on here lately, getting to be that time of year. I have been in a lot with the kids at night here for the last couple of months, Mary has been working nights. Been hard to get to the shop, I am working vicariously through you guys on saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You guys have all been busy today, I see a lot of saw work going on here lately, getting to be that time of year. I have been in a lot with the kids at night here for the last couple of months, Mary has been working nights. Been hard to get to the shop, I am working vicariously through you guys on saws.


 
Nothin goin on cept saw work.....LOL


----------



## dancan

Mill_wannabe said:


> Thanks, Dan!


 
Your officially NOT in the slackers club unlike some unnamed others LOL !


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Due to heat buildup under the flywheel.



I was wondering about that....and also the fact that the seal is different from the clutch side?? What is the reason for that anyway??


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> your officially not in the slackers club unlike some unnamed others lol !




yiotta!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> I was wondering about that....and also the fact that the seal is different from the clutch side?? What is the reason for that anyway??


 
I think that the crank is heavier on the the clutch side of the saw, I would imagine for the torque the saw makes. At least that's what I always thought anyhow. I think the biggest load on the flywheel side is the flywheel itself.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I was wondering about that....and also the fact that the seal is different from the clutch side?? What is the reason for that anyway??


 
The seal on the clutch side fits on over the bearing shell so its bigger than the seal on the flywheel side.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> The seal on the clutch side fits on over the bearing shell so its bigger than the seal on the flywheel side.


 
Yeah, I should have said that.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The seal on the clutch side fits on over the bearing shell so its bigger than the seal on the flywheel side.



Ok that sounds rather German......why make them the same???? Anybody could do that!!! LOL!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey everyone! 
Hey John. I sent out that package should be there soon. 
Hope everyone is doing fine!


----------



## jimdad07

Hey everybody, Jeremiah is back! How are you doing? BTW, Robin those are some great pics you put on of your island view on the other thread. That is certainly a beautiful area you live in.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

HA! Im doing fine. working hard! thats for sure. wish I had an app for fb on my phone and id get on more. Been doing about 3 big loads a week. Last week made 7500 bucks haha.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Hey everybody, Jeremiah is back! How are you doing? BTW, Robin those are some great pics you put on of your island view on the other thread. That is certainly a beautiful area you live in.


 
Yes it is Jim........you notice the pic of the skiff piled with driftwood/firewood we use RED saws out there!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ok that sounds rather German......why make them the same???? Anybody could do that!!! LOL!!


 
Even worse, Stihl seen fit to make the clutch side bearing proprietary, the flywheel side can be found at any bearing house. The clutch side bearing may run you $45. and the flywheel side one can be had for $4.50.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I'm betting you blew out your flywheel side seal. Take a peak at that one.


 
I know how you feell..
every stihl i have ever had i wanted gone !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Even worse, Stihl seen fit to make the clutch side bearing proprietary, the flywheel side can be found at any bearing house. The clutch side bearing may run you $45. and the flywheel side one can be had for $4.50.



Yes I was aware of that but did not know that was this saw. Are they all that way or just certain models? I really have very litle Stihll experience.....


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey everyone!
> Hey John. I sent out that package should be there soon.
> Hope everyone is doing fine!


 
YES! That will make 350 #5 LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yes I was aware of that but did not know that was this saw. Are they all that way or just certain models? I really have very litle Stihll experience.....


 
Most of the newer ones do, 026,036,044,046,066,and 088 as far as I know. I have not split every Stihl model to replace bearings yet,...maybe if I live long enough....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> HA! Im doing fine. working hard! thats for sure. wish I had an app for fb on my phone and id get on more. Been doing about 3 big loads a week. Last week made 7500 bucks haha.



Hey Jacob...Sounds like you're doing fine....made more $$$ than I did last week !!! I take it the woman problems have passed...(nosey ol SOB) LOL!! You're young, dude, life will continue..may even get better!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is Jim........you notice the pic of the skiff piled with driftwood/firewood we use RED saws out there!!


 
I would like to run a "red saw" some day. There are not too many up here to be found. There is only one dealer that I know of and I don't care for them too much.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I would like to run a "red saw" some day. There are not too many up here to be found. There is only one dealer that I know of and I don't care for them too much.


 
You are not missing anything.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Most of the newer ones do, 026,036,044,046,066,and 088 as far as I know.



Good to know.....just the way it is then....now I can relate to all the whining I've read over the yrs. SSS!!!

Just German....it really seems most nationalities..breed certain engineering followings/pathways..not always coherent or clever. But if you make it real complicated and follow that up with top notch dealers/service you're sure to get the sales and the repairs...win/win for Stihl...WTF am I doing????LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are not missing anything.....LOL




Now Now...don't knock it til you've tried more than a couple......I've tried three Stihls LOL!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Bright sunny California day, two in a row even.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Bright sunny California day, two in a row even.


 
Looking good Randy! For a Ford LOL


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Bright sunny California day, two in a row even.




Where the hell is your chrome strips on the front fenders?????? Those holes are awful!!! LOL!! Way nice otherwise...what's that got for power?? 170 or 200???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Now Now...don't knock it til you've tried more than a couple......I've tried three Stihls LOL!!!


 
I hate to admit it but I have owned and ran 7 Johnnys, they are not bad but there is better and I own and run them....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Bright sunny California day, two in a row even.


 
Looking really good Randy, I can even see where the radial tread belts join on those tires.
It sure reminds me of the white one I had many years ago, if I ever find any picts of it I will try to post them.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Looks fantastic, Randy!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hate to admit it but I have owned and ran 7 Johnnys, they are not bad but there is better and I own and run them....LOL



So you say...LOL My opinion differs.....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> So you say...LOL My opinion differs.....LOL!!


 
Its good to have differing opinions.


----------



## little possum

Finally knocked a dent in the too be sanded pile. Then before I left today, 23,000 feet of 2x6s showed up, and they all have to go through the molder  
Needed some $  Only bad thing is, boss told me 2x6s arent that heavy, but after running all of them, they will feel like they weigh a ton.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its good to have differing opinions.



Aye..'tis....LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Only J-Red i have handled is that 520.It was ok but don't think I would buy one.Some others look good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Finally knocked a dent in the too be sanded pile. Then before I left today, 23,000 feet of 2x6s showed up, and they all have to go through the molder
> Needed some $  Only bad thing is, boss told me 2x6s arent that heavy, but after running all of them, they will feel like they weigh a ton.


 
You just gotta suck it up buttercup....LOL
Working in the real world sucks at times.


----------



## tbone75

Robin what is the J-Red that a P&C off a 350 Husky fits on?2150 ?


----------



## RandyMac

I going to try to get the side rim on tomorrow and the rocker panels.
It has the 7 main 200.
Had to R&R the starter today, getting ready for a trip north this week.


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> Finally knocked a dent in the too be sanded pile. Then before I left today, 23,000 feet of 2x6s showed up, and they all have to go through the molder
> Needed some $  Only bad thing is, boss told me 2x6s arent that heavy, but after running all of them, they will feel like they weigh a ton.



Sounds like you are learning the trade/craft from the bottom up LP.....It has always been said that sanding was 60% of any woodworking project.....you have to be familiar with the finish product before you can build it yourself. I have had numerous helpers that I named "Dusty" over the yrs. Also training you on sanding will create a better craftsman that creates work that is so good it requires less sanding....see where this is going??

I have trained a close network of friends over the yrs that I use as a loose crew as needed...I have several guys I trained from scratch 30 yrs ago....we are all very close and don't have the issues that are found in other situations. I have guys I can depend on who own their own businesses that I can call upon (with due notice) and can depend on completely. We all have the same outlook on a project and know where we are headed. Sometimes I work for them other times they work for me..at this stage we are more or less equal and try to help the other guy as much as possible. It's a very cool kind of cooperative and we share new information freely...there is no compitition between any of us, but we are all seperate at the same time.


----------



## little possum

I know Jerry, not as much fun as working on saws, and flipping stuff outta pawn shops. But gotta get some $! Water pump on the Dodge, and stator for the bike took away all my money! Gotta get the starter to stop hanging up on the K-10, melted the positive cable out of the battery the other week!

Im pretty exicted to see the load that came in today. They said it would take 2 1/2 days to run, so thats more time for me to be there. And something else to learn


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> Robin what is the J-Red that a P&C off a 350 Husky fits on?2150 ?


 
Not Robin, but a 2150, 2145, 2141, 2152, 2147, 2149 and 2153 top end will all fit on the 350 case.


----------



## sefh3

What's up all.
Well the 028 Super that I was going to pickup Sunday I finally managed to met the guy tonight. It ended up being a 029 Super with a newer 18" bar and chain. It's locked up but I think it's fixable.


----------



## jimdad07

Sorry guys, got distracted by the wife. Time for me to call it an early one. You guys have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Not Robin, but a 2150, 2145, 2141, 2152, 2147, 2149 and 2153 top end will all fit on the 350 case.


 
Thanks! I may be on the look out for one of the J-Reds ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Sorry guys, got distracted by the wife. Time for me to call it an early one. You guys have a good day tomorrow.


 
Nite Jim.Have a good one


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin what is the J-Red that a P&C off a 350 Husky fits on?2150 ?



Couldn't tell you off hand John...not that familar with the newer stuff........I tied the can on Jonsered when they came out with the 4XX and 5XX saws.....those saws destroyed the brand here...they cost the same as the earlier stuff (49SP, 52/52E, 621, 70E etc.) but went up in smoke in the pulp trade. It really wasn't until I joined this site after I had resurected my first 621 that I came back to the brand. I still like and respect the older Jonsereds brand more than any...the newer 6XX stuff is good...but not the same, as is the even newer "Turbo" branded saws.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys. do you know anyone that has a couple of 020 Stihls.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Not Robin, but a 2150, 2145, 2141, 2152, 2147, 2149 and 2153 top end will all fit on the 350 case.



PB..... KNOWS this stuff!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> I know Jerry, not as much fun as working on saws, and flipping stuff outta pawn shops. But gotta get some $! Water pump on the Dodge, and stator for the bike took away all my money! Gotta get the starter to stop hanging up on the K-10, melted the positive cable out of the battery the other week!
> 
> Im pretty exicted to see the load that came in today. They said it would take 2 1/2 days to run, so thats more time for me to be there. And something else to learn


 
You have to start somewhere and the more experience you get under your belt the more and different jobs you can take on.
There was a sawmill in my village that I grew up in, I made friends with the crew there at a very early age and it was not long before I was getting paid to work a couple of hours after school. Some of the tedious cleaning up work I did not really care for but it allowed me to talk with the sawyer and mill mechanic and after a couple of years hanging out there I could run that mill myself. The worst job there was, deal carrier, man those squared cants could be heavy, especially the green/wet hemlock.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> What's up all.
> Well the 028 Super that I was going to pickup Sunday I finally managed to met the guy tonight. It ended up being a 029 Super with a newer 18" bar and chain. It's locked up but I think it's fixable.


 
That sucks!!


----------



## sefh3

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys. do you know anyone that has a couple of 020 Stihls.


 
I have an 020 AV top handle and a 020 AVP rear handle. What one you looking for?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

sefh3 said:


> I have an 020 AV top handle and a 020 AVP rear handle. What one you looking for?


 
It doesnt matter. I have a freind of mine looking to trade me 2 020s for an 076. It needs alittle work but still lol. 
You looking to sell the 020's?


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> That sucks!!


 
Yeah but for $20 I couldn't go wrong. I have a newer 029 non super engine to drop in it. So it will be a runner soon.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Couldn't tell you off hand John...not that familar with the newer stuff........I tied the can on Jonsered when they came out with the 4XX and 5XX saws.....those saws destroyed the brand here...they cost the same as the earlier stuff (49SP, 52/52E, 621, 70E etc.) but went up in smoke in the pulp trade. It really wasn't until I joined this site after I had resurected my first 621 that I came back to the brand. I still like and respect the older Jonsereds brand more than any...the newer 6XX stuff is good...but not the same, as is the even newer "Turbo" branded saws.


 
I was just wondering if a 2150 type s built better than the Husky? Thanks for the help!


----------



## sefh3

ChainsawmanXX said:


> It doesnt matter. I have a freind of mine looking to trade me 2 020s for an 076. It needs alittle work but still lol.
> You looking to sell the 020's?


 
I'll trade you two of these for an 076 anyday. I'll get you some pictures this weekend. PM me your email address.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys. do you know anyone that has a couple of 020 Stihls.


 
Ron has one he don't like. LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Ron has one he don't like. LOL


 
HAHA Ron also has a hot wife that looks like a super model he doesn't like  
Robin- Thanks for being curious. But that girl and i are just kinda by the way side she's still trying to talk to me. But me and this other girl have stired up an old flame


----------



## sefh3

Ron is just stubborn. I'm sure if he gave it some creamsickle love it would run just fine.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have to start somewhere and the more experience you get under your belt the more and different jobs you can take on.
> There was a sawmill in my village that I grew up in, I made friends with the crew there at a very early age and it was not long before I was getting paid to work a couple of hours after school. Some of the tedious cleaning up work I did not really care for but it allowed me to talk with the sawyer and mill mechanic and after a couple of years hanging out there I could run that mill myself. The worst job there was, deal carrier, man those squared cants could be heavy, especially the green/wet hemlock.



OOOOOO.... Man there is nothing heavier than green Hemolck right off the saw.....I used to have a contract with a local forester who also ownd a logging company, to mill Hemlock timbers for bridge construction in the woods to haul wheelers of logs out over. We used to mill 28' 10 X10's for stringers and 12' 6 X 8 for bridge decking (6" wide..8" deep) Two men would generaly run about 4,000 BFT a day with everything done (slabs, side boards etc) stickered, put away and the timber loaded on a pulp truck, the saw filed for the next day, ready to roll...six days a week......ARRRGGGH!!! Not a lot of wood but Brutal!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Ron is just stubborn. I'm sure if he gave it some creamsickle love it would run just fine.


 
Ron give a Stihl some TLC ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> HAHA Ron also has a hot wife that looks like a super model he doesn't like
> Robin- Thanks for being curious. But that girl and i are just kinda by the way side she's still trying to talk to me. But me and this other girl have stired up an old flame



Sorry......but that's the way it goes my friend...life is a ride enjoy it while you can!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> OOOOOO.... Man there is nothing heavier than green Hemolck right off the saw.....I used to have a contract with a local forester who also ownd a logging company, to mill Hemlock timbers for bridge construction in the woods to haul wheelers of logs out over. We used to mill 28' 10 X10's for stringers and 12' 6 X 8 for bridge decking (6" wide..8" deep) Two men would generaly run about 4,000 BFT a day with everything done (slabs, side boards etc) stickered, put away and the timber loaded on a pulp truck, the saw filed for the next day, ready to roll...six days a week......ARRRGGGH!!! Not a lot of wood but Brutal!!!


 
Very brutal, I have dropped 60" and 62" Hemlock off the stump but never had over 36" on the carriage. We cut a lot of 10"X 20" X 20' wharf timbers and also stringers for woods bridges. Plenty of 6"X 8" bridge decking also, that stuff is brutal to pile without a forklift.


----------



## sefh3

Enjoy the ride and make sure you are the one that is happy. Don't settle for what someone else wants.


----------



## tbone75

My second load of logs showed up today!Slow sucker he is :msp_thumbdn: Could have been done with it over a week ago when the weather was nice!Now its going to rain for the next 2 or 3 days! 2 to 3 inches tomorrow!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My second load of logs showed up today!Slow sucker he is :msp_thumbdn: Could have been done with it over a week ago when the weather was nice!Now its going to rain for the next 2 or 3 days! 2 to 3 inches tomorrow!


 
That sucks but there will be plenty of good days yet before the snow flies.


----------



## sefh3

Nite slackers. The wife is calling. Chat at you all in the morning.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very brutal, I have dropped 60" and 62" Hemlock off the stump but never had over 36" on the carriage. We cut a lot of 10"X 20" X 20' wharf timbers and also stringers for woods bridges. Plenty of 6"X 8" bridge decking also, that stuff is brutal to pile without a forklift.



LOL the only pleasent thing about sawing Hemlock is the smell.....one log would smell like skunk cabbage...the next one would smell lilke a lady's perfume...or anywhere in between!! That and hemlock is the easiest sawing wood I ever milled....on a 20" cant you could pull the handle all the way back and just let her rip til the end...no feathering the drive or anything!!! Makin Wood!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Nite slackers. The wife is calling. Chat at you all in the morning.


 
Nite Scott


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That sucks but there will be plenty of good days yet before the snow flies.


 
It wont take long to get it done.The last load was done in 3 days.I still got some help so it will be done soon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL the only pleasent thing about sawing Hemlock is the smell.....one log would smell like skunk cabbage...the next one would smell lilke a lady's perfume...or anywhere in between!! That and hemlock is the easiest sawing wood I ever milled....on a 20" cant you could pull the handle all the way back and just let her rip til the end...no feathering the drive or anything!!! Makin Wood!!!


 
Yes it cuts very easy and don`t heat the blade, it does not smell too bad at all but I like sawing pine much better. Can`t beat the smell of newly milled pine, just have to keep that pitch off the rotary.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It wont take long to get it done.The last load was done in 3 days.I still got some help so it will be done soon.


 
Hope the SD gets to you before all the wood is cut up.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope the SD gets to you before all the wood is cut up.


 
I have 2- 14 " Hickory trees just waiting on it!Plus a 20-22 inch elm log laying here just for it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have 2- 14 " Hickory trees just waiting on it!Plus a 20-22 inch elm log laying here just for it LOL


 
Childs play....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes it cuts very easy and don`t heat the blade, it does not smell too bad at all but I like sawing pine much better. Can`t beat the smell of newly milled pine, just have to keep that pitch off the rotary.



I agree fresh pine is heaven.....but the nice thing about the smell of Hemlock is the difference from log to log. After 1,000's of feet the smell variation is the only thing to look forward to.LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

I left the 2 Craftsman saws and a 350 Husky over at my FILs for the BIL to use on the pile. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Childs play....LOL


 
Its a start LOL I can go drop a couple nice ones to play with? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I agree fresh pine is heaven.....but the nice thing about the smell of Hemlock is the difference from log to log. After 1,000's of feet the smell variation is the only thing to look forward to.LOL!!


 
Ever mill any poplar?, eweeee.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its a start LOL I can go drop a couple nice ones to play with? LOL


 
You will have the whole forest cut down in no time.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You will have the whole forest cut down in no time.


 
LOL I better not!My wife would kill me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I only have about 20 acres of good trees LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ever mill any poplar?, eweeee.[/QUOT
> 
> Yes but the popular we have is very soft and not good for much,...it isn't near as nice as the popular you buy as trim. I did have two triaxel loads of tulip popular butts from Conn. come up to mill and they were large dia and smelled rather strange!! It's to bad milling for $$ is so much work as it's very interesting and you can't enjoy it if you're milling by the BFT.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I only have about 20 acres of good trees LOL


 
Well if you take your time it would last month...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever mill any poplar?, eweeee.[/QUOT
> 
> Yes but the popular we have is very soft and not good for much,...it isn't near as nice as the popular you buy as trim. I did have two triaxel loads of tulip popular butts from Conn. come up to mill and they were large dia and smelled rather strange!! It's to bad milling for $$ is so much work as it's very interesting and you can't enjoy it if you're milling by the BFT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very soft here as well but a lot of it was used as truck decks. It absorbes crankcase oil quite easily.
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, good night all.


----------



## tbone75

Got some thunder going on out there now :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, good night all.


 
Nite Jerry you have a good one tomorrow!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep...I'm on the side too!! Night all .......see you in the morning Dan!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep...I'm on the side too!! Night all .......see you in the morning Dan!!!


 
LOL Dan has been in bed for 3 hrs. Nite Robin


----------



## tbone75

Good morning Dan & Robin its 12:35 Am slackers! I can't seem to get to sleep?:bang:


----------



## tbone75

OK you slackers lets get up and going! LOL


----------



## dancan

I guess I'll wear a slackers hat this am like the others LOL , except John (I hope you got some sleep) .


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah...me too...gonna end up being a crappy day here...tomorrow too....lots of rain on the way. After some early morning errands and horse care I think this will be a good ay to finish porting this 262XP...been holding off on it as there is only a small amount that can be taken in port width and I need my head in the right place to be patient enough so's not to screw up and take to much....but I want as much as I can get!!!...today's the DAY!!! The stars are lined up...plus I have a 28 bug bill from the GTG to settle up with the owner....plus it has been an ongoing project for some time and I am trying to use this time between job projects to get a few of these small, stalled projects out the door.

I hope you got some sleep too, John


----------



## tbone75

I got a little bit of sleep.A couple hrs here and there LOL I have them days dang back just don't want to sleep LOL


----------



## little possum

Sleep is overrated slackers


----------



## tbone75

Hey Jacob how you doing?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...me too...gonna end up being a crappy day here...tomorrow too....lots of rain on the way. After some early morning errands and horse care I think this will be a good ay to finish porting this 262XP...been holding off on it as there is only a small amount that can be taken in port width and I need my head in the right place to be patient enough so's not to screw up and take to much....but I want as much as I can get!!!...today's the DAY!!! The stars are lined up...plus I have a 28 bug bill from the GTG to settle up with the owner....plus it has been an ongoing project for some time and I am trying to use this time between job projects to get a few of these small, stalled projects out the door.
> 
> I hope you got some sleep too, John


 
Seems like those 262's come pre ported  
how much you plan to leave on each side ?
cant really remember the last one i did 
but it still has all the ussuall places to play in 
base to cyl and square up in hole and match up out hole etc..
they were a pretty hot saw to start with.


----------



## roncoinc

*Wasted days *

Last couple of days havent been to fruitfull for me 
not in order but how i remember.
went to PO with a saw box,small,should not be much..thot the box said "mailing box" on the outside but it was a priority box and they wanted $36 to send a junk saw !!! came back with it and have to re-box it now..
got a very nice gen set,10hp low hrs,was hooked up backwards and burned out head pretty good..
had another one the motor worn so bad it pushed oil out the pcv valve.
simple enought ot swap heads,not !! had to pull both units out of the cages..got both heads off the engines and found NOT inter changeable 
so got two sets all apart in pieces i cant do anything with..went to assemble the good head to store and the heavy end piece slipped on me and took out the brushes and broke the holder...$35 plus shipping,not now,will wait..tag em and put em in the pile..
had a nice 5hp chipper leaf shredder always needed a prime to start but ran well i went after next.
wouldnt start !! wth !! found 20lbs compression..pulled the head,gasket fine,a little carbon i cleaned up,valves and seats looked fine.. how could the rings have stuck ?? PB blaster in the hole and see what happens,so that sitting soaking..
Had a new looking not used much TORO two stroke snowblower 4.5 hp that had no spark  hey ! should be an easy one ! NOT !! getting to the side of that was a major pita !! found the coil,gap seemed a little large so i reset it.. pulled it over and NO spark.. nothing to igniton but the coil,should be no big problem... checked prices online, $175 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
so that gets tagged and in the pile..
think i'll work on electronics today !!
maybe clean the shop..
maybe read a book ??


----------



## tbone75

Ron your luck went to chit! Better just kick back and rest LOL


----------



## tbone75

The Echo parts saw should be here today or tomorrow.So I tore this one all apart to get reay to swap motors out.Not to bad to work on.Its a lot like my old 280E only plastic.The bar is even bent on this little thing LOL Think I can save it? After i rest the back a little I will go look at the cub weedwhacker to see what it needs?


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time check in.Bunch of dang "SLACKERS"


----------



## tbone75

The Echo parts saw just showed up :msp_thumbup: back to the shop LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

A big box of 028 Stihl parts showed up today, have not taken them out yet but it looks like 3 or more saws in there.
Also got a 026 Artic this morning, took it in on trade, needs a P&C which I just happen to have a new one sitting on a shelf collecting dust.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A big box of 028 Stihl parts showed up today, have not taken them out yet but it looks like 3 or more saws in there.
> Also got a 026 Artic this morning, took it in on trade, needs a P&C which I just happen to have a new one sitting on a shelf collecting dust.


 
4 crank cases 2 good tanks one tank not so good?And lots of other stuff! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 4 crank cases 2 good tanks one tank not so good?And lots of other stuff! LOL


 
Wow,...that`s a lot of parts,...I have only taken one crankcase out that was mostly all there. Will take all the stuff out this afternoon and clean them up some, then pack them up for future projects. Also got a call that I can get another 028 if I want it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wow,...that`s a lot of parts,...I have only taken one crankcase out that was mostly all there. Will take all the stuff out this afternoon and clean them up some, then pack them up for future projects. Also got a call that I can get another 028 if I want it.


 
Great you will be stocked back up in no time LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got my parts all cleaned up and ready to throw together.Had to take another break hands and back are hurting bad!Stupid rain! Diggers-Dad sure has helped me a bunch! And my buddy who this saw belongs to LOL He don't cut fire wood just prunes trees and little stuff.So its just right size saw for him.Hes a good friend has helped me out a lot! Real good bike mechanic!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wow,...that`s a lot of parts,...I have only taken one crankcase out that was mostly all there. Will take all the stuff out this afternoon and clean them up some, then pack them up for future projects. Also got a call that I can get another 028 if I want it.


 
Jerry I got CRS? Could be 4 crank cases or 3 ??? Seems like I have 4 all together but I also have CRAFT! LOL Blue pills don't help I think? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Seems like those 262's come pre ported
> how much you plan to leave on each side ?
> cant really remember the last one i did
> but it still has all the ussuall places to play in
> base to cyl and square up in hole and match up out hole etc..
> they were a pretty hot saw to start with.


 
Yes they are Ron...probably as hot as a company can mass produce..only had 4MM on either side of the ex port..to the window skirt...took it to a shy 2MM and widened the port all the way out..port matched the heat shield, gasket and muffler....muffler is a "Walker" style?? dual port I got out of BC. About the same on the intake..lost the bolt bumps. widened about 2MM each side and port matched the isolation block. I had already opened up and lightened the new Meteor, done the transfers and set the squish to 0.020", so todays work was just the in and out..slow going, nothing extra to lose. Going to assemble the cyl, put on the muffler, rebuild the carb new fuel line and filter. install the ign, air dam, flesh air duct, recoil, tank/handle etc. this evening. Still need a couple bits for the clutch...order them tonight too..


----------



## jimdad07

Howdy guys. Been playing in the rain this morning setting a curb for a rooftop unit in the rain on a 6/12 pitch roof, WTF are they putting a rooftop unit on for? Got soaked, get done with that and head back to a boiler job I've been on for a little bit and the sun comes out just as nice as can be for the rest of the day. Must be someone told mother nature I would be in a basement the rest of the day.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Also got a 026 Artic this morning, took it in on trade, needs a P&C which I just happen to have a new one sitting on a shelf collecting dust.


 
I know where there's a running low hour 026 , wanna trade ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I know where there's a running low hour 026 , wanna trade ?


 
You want an Artic 026?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Howdy guys. Been playing in the rain this morning setting a curb for a rooftop unit in the rain on a 6/12 pitch roof, WTF are they putting a rooftop unit on for? Got soaked, get done with that and head back to a boiler job I've been on for a little bit and the sun comes out just as nice as can be for the rest of the day. Must be someone told mother nature I would be in a basement the rest of the day.


 
I can sympatize with you, been throuigh that sh-t many times working outside.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry I got CRS? Could be 4 crank cases or 3 ??? Seems like I have 4 all together but I also have CRAFT! LOL Blue pills don't help I think? LOL


 
John, I have to admit,...I did not get back to that box of parts. The 026 I took on trade was calling for me to change out the P&C,... well that`s what I did and it runs great.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> You want an Artic 026?


 
I had tried to get the parts from Stihlcrazy but it never happened .


----------



## tbone75

Just about done with the eeko LOL Just got to put the handle back on.Can't get a screw out the sucker :bang: Rebuilt the carb while it was out too.Should fire right up? LOL But my hands hurt to much to do any more.Dang arthritis :bang: I feel for you Jim I have done that many times when I worked in the oil field.Plus lots of mud to go with it! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well they say without picts it didn`t happen, here`s the pix;


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a P&C and a muffler mod;


----------



## pioneerguy600

The piston was lightly scored but still had 125 lbs comp,


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jerry looks great! 
had a horrible day today. Loaded 17000 lbs in the pouring rain. Then the shipper was picky about her floors so we had I had to take my boots off the whole time while in the house and inventorying the load.... difficult day haha


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jerry looks great!
> had a horrible day today. Loaded 17000 lbs in the pouring rain. Then the shipper was picky about her floors so we had I had to take my boots off the whole time while in the house and inventorying the load.... difficult day haha


 
Thanks Jacob. Eight and a half tons is a lot of furniture...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Jacob. Eight and a half tons is a lot of furniture...LOL


 
Yea. We have 7000 pounds in front of it. And tomorrow were putting 2000 pounds behind it haha. But that full loading of furniture should bring about 4k. Today I boxed up 2 plasma TV's and learned that each plasma box I earn 100 bucks each. haha it takes about 10 min to put it together. easiest money iv ever made. Getting lots of saw money up, But im wanting to find a shop to put it all in first.


----------



## tbone75

Nice looking saw Jerry! Jacob your doing good it sounds!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yea. We have 7000 pounds in front of it. And tomorrow were putting 2000 pounds behind it haha. But that full loading of furniture should bring about 4k. Today I boxed up 2 plasma TV's and learned that each plasma box I earn 100 bucks each. haha it takes about 10 min to put it together. easiest money iv ever made. Getting lots of saw money up, But im wanting to find a shop to put it all in first.


 
Keep up the good work and save your money.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nice looking saw Jerry! Jacob your doing good it sounds!


 
It doesn`t look too bad, I didn`t clean it up much, just blow it off with comp air after I ran it this morning, checked the piston and seen the scoring. Decided to change out the P&C this afternoon and then mod the muffler. It tears right along now.


----------



## tbone75

I think I will be like Dan tonight.Go to bed very soon LOL Been a very long day.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

sorry guys, im not getting great service on the wifi here. LOL 
John how else have you been doing?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think I will be like Dan tonight.Go to bed very soon LOL Been a very long day.


 
Go get some sleep if you can.


----------



## little possum

Yep, bedtime for me as well. Yall stay outta trouble!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yes they are Ron...probably as hot as a company can mass produce..only had 4MM on either side of the ex port..to the window skirt...took it to a shy 2MM and widened the port all the way out..port matched the heat shield, gasket and muffler....muffler is a "Walker" style?? dual port I got out of BC. About the same on the intake..lost the bolt bumps. widened about 2MM each side and port matched the isolation block. I had already opened up and lightened the new Meteor, done the transfers and set the squish to 0.020", so todays work was just the in and out..slow going, nothing extra to lose. Going to assemble the cyl, put on the muffler, rebuild the carb new fuel line and filter. install the ign, air dam, flesh air duct, recoil, tank/handle etc. this evening. Still need a couple bits for the clutch...order them tonight too..


 
Thats just what i found,a couple MM each side and some clean up and then look close to find someplace to grind 
i think it all helps tho cause they do end up one snappy saw !!
squeeze the trigger and the front of the bar pops up in the air 
those things could use a turbo air induction to finish em off 
i miss the one i did but somebody had a FAT wallet,now looking for another,or the detuned one to build up..


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> sorry guys, im not getting great service on the wifi here. LOL
> John how else have you been doing?


 
Aint doing to bad.Just messing with saws LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dropping off like flies...LOL
Night LP.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Aint doing to bad.Just messing with saws LOL


 
Saws? Arent those things with things with a bucket and wheels? 
 haha
Sure wish i could tear into some wood back in the hometown. Next time i am in town. I may have to put it in the classifieds. If they pay for the gas ill cut there wood  haha


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well they say without picts it didn`t happen, here`s the pix;


 
There ya go !! spoiling my supper !!! 
i was eating !! then you show nasty disgusting pix and spoil my meal


----------



## tbone75

Web site is screwed up again! I think I will go to bed LOL Nite guys


----------



## roncoinc

whats on MY bench tonite ?? LOL !!







something i can put on the desktop that dont smell nasty and dont need a wrench 
found a couple bad transistors controlling the inverters that supply hi voltage to the ccfl's.
should be an easy fix ... tomorrow....
19 in LCD monitor.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John,,how much of this stuff did you get to read before getting bored ?? 

DivShare - Folder - CarbStuff


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> There ya go !! spoiling my supper !!!
> i was eating !! then you show nasty disgusting pix and spoil my meal


 
Sorry Ron,...but picts of Huskys do the same to me....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry Ron,...but picts of Huskys do the same to me....LOL


 
Those pix reminded me i have to change the bandage on this leaking fatty tumor,what comes out is the same color,off white with an orange ting to it


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Those pix reminded me i have to change the bandage on this leaking fatty tumor,what comes out is the same color,off white with an orange ting to it


 
I feel sorry for you Ron, ...I can leave my creamsicles in the shop and walk away....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Ron when you are skulking around the ham swap meets do you ever see a Kenwood Model 950 and matching power supply for sale???


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I feel sorry for you Ron, ...I can leave my creamsicles in the shop and walk away....LOL


 
You just dont realize sometimes how cruel you really are do you !! ??
man,gotta get back and let em finish the job on that thing and be done with it 
i would rather run a stihl than go to a doctor


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You just dont realize sometimes how cruel you really are do you !! ??
> man,gotta get back and let em finish the job on that thing and be done with it
> i would rather run a stihl than go to a doctor


 
Sorry Ron,..don`t mean to be cruel but comparing your discharge to a Stihl just gets me going...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hey Ron when you are skulking around the ham swap meets do you ever see a Kenwood Model 950 and matching power supply for sale???


 
Your reaching on that old 950 ..but they came with built in power supply..
you talking matching speaker ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry Ron,..don`t mean to be cruel but comparing your discharge to a Stihl just gets me going...LOL


 
Yeh,that was prety bad,,,but still,same colors


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Your reaching on that old 950 ..but they came with built in power supply..
> you talking matching speaker ??



Yes but the 110V power supply shares the case with the speaker..ever see any for sale??


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,this is what i use now 

Icom IC-746 Amateur Transceiver


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yes but the 110V power supply shares the case with the speaker..ever see any for sale??


 
Yes,have seen many..
all have power supply built in the radio tho.along with a speaker.
maybe you have seen a diff model of the 950 i havent seen ??
find info on one with seperate pwr supply and i will check it out.
what you want one of those for ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,this is what i use now
> 
> Icom IC-746 Amateur Transceiver



Looks like a nice unit.....950 is what might be called a hy-brid...tube trans..transistor receive.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Looks like a nice unit.....950 is what might be called a hy-brid...tube trans..transistor receive.


 
Yeh,,the audio on tx with with glass is great.
tho newer ones are much better now than they used to be,of course AM still sucks 
just use an amp with tubes and set audio accordingly and same results.
get a yeasu 101,same hybrid setup...and a lot cheaper but not same coverage.
what you wanna use it for ??
chicken band ??


----------



## Cantdog

No the power is in the speaker box..you need a different speaker box for different power requirements.

That is what the manuals tell me anyway. I am not looking for one...I have one....in original boxes..books etc.

I have had it quite some time....have always intended to get into it but always get distracted....distracted with saws right now! LOL!! Just wondering what a real good one of these is worth these days..


----------



## jimdad07

Been hanging out with the wife. I get to go back on service tomorrow. That's good because the scrap yard has some saws set aside for me that I have to get to. I love that place, it's like Christmas every time I go there.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> No the power is in the speaker box..you need a different speaker box for different power requirements.
> 
> That is what the manuals tell me anyway. I am not looking for one...I have one....in original boxes..books etc.
> 
> I have had it quite some time....have always intended to get into it but always get distracted....distracted with saws right now! LOL!! Just wondering what a real good one of these is worth these days..


 
Sorry,cant help you with that one.
have never seen or can find any info on a kenwood 950 that does not have a built in power supply..
maybe what you have is an amplifier that has a built in speaker ??
an external amp would have it's own power supply for itself and a speaker as an add on..
the amps came with diff ratings so thus diff power output's..
open up the box and get the model off the second piece and i can tell you more.
if it IS a 950 with matching amp in box with everything you may be talking over $1000 !!


----------



## Cantdog

Nice looking 026 Jerry.....it's great when the right saw comes along and you have the remedy right in stock..


----------



## jimdad07

Have a good day tomorrow guys, hopefully I will have another pile of projects to show off tomorrow or the next day. See you guys later.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Sorry,cant help you with that one.
> have never seen or can find any info on a kenwood 950 that does not have a built in power supply..
> maybe what you have is an amplifier that has a built in speaker ??
> an external amp would have it's own power supply for itself and a speaker as an add on..
> the amps came with diff ratings so thus diff power output's..
> open up the box and get the model off the second piece and i can tell you more.
> if it IS a 950 with matching amp in box with everything you may be talking over $1000 !!



Thanks Ron..I'll dig it out in the next couple of days and get some numbers and maybe some pics. I am quite sure that the head unit required the speaker box for power as that was where the the power for the unit came from and where the 110v plug went into, not into the txmitter. If I remember correctly....gray matter is not what it used to be...I'll check and get back to you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nice looking 026 Jerry.....it's great when the right saw comes along and you have the remedy right in stock..


 
Well the price was right, about half the cost of a 24 of Keiths. I kept that new P&C knowing one day I would get another 026 that would need one. Got boxes of creamsicle parts covering a lot of the models just in case I need something.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Have a good day tomorrow guys, hopefully I will have another pile of projects to show off tomorrow or the next day. See you guys later.


 

Nite Jim.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well the price was right, about half the cost of a 24 of Keiths. I kept that new P&C knowing one day I would get another 026 that would need one. Got boxes of creamsicle parts covering a lot of the models just in case I need something.


 
Never mind the creamsickles !! i want a nutty buddy ! 
oh wait,,we got John


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well the price was right, about half the cost of a 24 of Keiths. I kept that new P&C knowing one day I would get another 026 that would need one. Got boxes of creamsicle parts covering a lot of the models just in case I need something.




I know exactly how that works!LOL!! Sometimes the part you need is so small that you wouldn't consider it an issue....until you need it!! Then you have it!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Never mind the creamsickles !! i want a nutty buddy !
> oh wait,,we got John


 
hey ron. Do you have any 020's creamsickles you wanna sell?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I know exactly how that works!LOL!! Sometimes the part you need is so small that you wouldn't consider it an issue....until you need it!! Then you have it!!


 
I never order in just one of a certain part, the extra ones go into the stock boxes. Fuel filters, spark plugs, screws, fittings air filters fuel lines all get ordered by the dozen/half dozen, extra ones are always there when I need them.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> hey ron. Do you have any 020's creamsickles you wanna sell?


 
PHHTTTPPTTHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!! got one ina box to mail i'm giving away,,your 2 weeks late !!


----------



## Mastermind

You guys are all over the place tonight.....from leaky tumors, electronic stuff, chainsaws, parts, furniture, to tv boxes that pay good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> You guys are all over the place tonight.....from leaky tumors, electronic stuff, chainsaws, parts, furniture, to tv boxes that pay good.


 
LOL,...Yea we cover a lot of topics and then there are chainsaws.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> PHHTTTPPTTHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!! got one ina box to mail i'm giving away,,your 2 weeks late !!


 day late and a dollar short! Ha


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, Night all.


----------



## dancan

Mmmm , smell that good coffee brewing !
Oh wait , you guys can't 'cause your Zzslacking !


----------



## Cantdog

I'd stihl be slackin but the rain woke me up pounding on the roof....


----------



## dancan

We've got your rain up here as well , should be over today and it better dry up fast because I got a house lot to cut .


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah...I got 6 cord of wilted maple and ash to get out too....as soon as it drys up a bit...got quite an area of wet ground to get across...can work any traveled path into mud pretty quick..all clay under field mud..no place for the water to go...


----------



## little possum

Overslept... vroooommm!!


----------



## tbone75

You guys were all over the place LOL Took me a lot to catch up!


----------



## tbone75

Wife woke me up at 5am to tell me there is a dead kitten in the drive way?WTF where did that come from? OK I will go move it or something? Raining to beat hell out there and still is now and it did all night! I was still tired so I went back to bed LOL Didn't get up till 8:30 ! Talk about slacking LOL


----------



## Mastermind

Slacker checking in. :hmm3grin2orange:

Still waiting on a case half for your saw John. Sorry it's taking so damn long. :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Slacker checking in. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Still waiting on a case half for your saw John. Sorry it's taking so damn long. :bang:


 
I keep telling you no hurry LOL take your time its no big deal.I know you will get it done when you can.


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> I keep telling you no hurry LOL take your time its no big deal.I know you will get it done when you can.


 
Since it is taking awhile I'll make sure it's a beastly saw. I just hate loose ends.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Since it is taking awhile I'll make sure it's a beastly saw. I just hate loose ends.


 
I know you will!!  Thanks Randy your a very good friend! I stihl don't have that knife done either?I got to get busy! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just got my new compression tester.Nephew picked it up for me.He has one of these and his Dad has a snap on.He swears this one is just as good?Never heard of the brand name?Equus he got it at Jegs high Performance car place.Now I can check the old one against the new one?


----------



## tbone75

It seems my old tester is about 15 lbs. low LOL And I finished putting the little eeko together.Now to see if it will run? LOL I am so slow!! You guys put 3 or 4 saws together a day!Takes me 3 days for one! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It seems my old tester is about 15 lbs. low LOL And I finished putting the little eeko together.Now to see if it will run? LOL I am so slow!! You guys put 3 or 4 saws together a day!Takes me 3 days for one! LOL


 
Only got 2 done today, spent too much time cleaning them up. Another 026 and a Partner 5000 now running fine but the pile is still very high. Got to go pick up another 028.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Equus makes nice tools, got the Innova OBD11 code reader and have one of their automotive tachometers.


----------



## Jon1212

Picked up a low hour PM800 yesterday the paint is still fairly shiny. However this positive development was partially blotted out by the Dr appt today telling me it's MRI time, and probable surgery on my ankle. Oh well, it'll give me more time to look for saws, and stuff.

View attachment 203603


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Equus makes nice tools, got the Innova OBD11 code reader and have one of their automotive tachometers.


 
Glad to hear that! I didn't get ripped off LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Picked up a low hour PM800 yesterday the paint is still fairly shiny. However this positive development was partially blotted out by the Dr appt today telling me it's MRI time, and probable surgery on my ankle. Oh well, it'll give me more time to look for saws, and stuff.
> 
> View attachment 203603


 
Not good news! Saw hoarder! I don't even have a Mac LOL But haven't seen one I like yet?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only got 2 done today, spent too much time cleaning them up. Another 026 and a Partner 5000 now running fine but the pile is still very high. Got to go pick up another 028.


 
Once you start on saws you go wild! LOL


----------



## tbone75

May get to cut wood Sat? Suppose to clear up?Wife stopped and got me a pic of the log pile.


----------



## sefh3

Lets hope it clears up soon. It's been raining for 3 days now.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Lets hope it clears up soon. It's been raining for 3 days now.


 
Forgot to ask you going to be able to use any of them parts?


----------



## sefh3

I'm slacking. I haven't even opened the box yet. Kids stuff has once again outranked saws. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah these rainy fall days allow time for saw work. I been real saw busy the last 2 days....work on the broke down Stihl and some real progress on this 262XP that has taken a very long time....Can't post pics now gotta go listen to the FIL play music closer to Canada......pics to follow at 11:00 PM...maybe... if not check them in the AM......Hide your eyes Jerry this will include High Performance Turd pics......LOL!!! Oh and a broke down Stihl... you can look at those!! LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I'm slacking. I haven't even opened the box yet. Kids stuff has once again outranked saws. Maybe this weekend.


 
I know how that is ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Cantdog said:


> Yeah these rainy fall days allow time for saw work. I been real saw busy the last 2 days....work on the broke down Stihl and some real progress on this 262XP that has taken a very long time....Can't post pics now gotta go listen to the FIL play music closer to Canada......pics to follow at 11:00 PM...maybe... if not check them in the AM......Hide your eyes Jerry this will include High Performance Turd pics......LOL!!! Oh and a broke down Stihl... you can look at those!! LOL!!


 
Did you find the leak in the Stihl 036 yet?


----------



## tbone75

I did good today! I traded for another P52  Needs work but that will be just fine with me.I may enough parts to put 3 together!! To bad it wasen't a P62


----------



## jimdad07

Hi gang, made it to the scrap yard today, was a little lacking on saws but I came away with a Homelite cutoff saw, and ancient Homelite that I will give to Mary and another little Homelite top handle I will give to Mary. Might be able to get some pics up tonight.


----------



## sefh3

John,
Are all those animals that escaped close to you?


----------



## sefh3

I just read about it on Yahoo. What a mess.


----------



## sefh3

48 exotic animals killed after Ohio escape - ABC-7.com WZVN News for Fort Myers, Cape Coral & Naples, Florida

This is what I was refering too, John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got back, sold a saw and picked up another, its a 028 Super in its original Stihl case straight gassed by the owner himself. Easy fix but got a lot of them to get done first.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> 48 exotic animals killed after Ohio escape - ABC-7.com WZVN News for Fort Myers, Cape Coral & Naples, Florida
> 
> This is what I was refering too, John.


 
That was about 30 miles from me.I knew the guy but not well.


----------



## tbone75

I worked with his BIL for a long time.He was something else!Very wild but friendly as could be.He was into many different things.Raced big power boats,airplanes had a Harley dealer ship for a long time.But he liked machine guns real well too!LOL Thats what put him in jail for a year.


----------



## little possum

I enjoy new jobs, as much as I dont like not knowing things to begin with. Nice to learn something new! Got to drive the forklift today, and unload a load off the flatbed. Ran 500 square feet of wormy maple tounge and groove. 

Bout ready for some saw time! 

Thought of John today when I saw the wormy maple scraps... Woulda made a nice handle. At least quite a few pen blanks, but I dont know how to do that either(yet)


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> I enjoy new jobs, as much as I dont like not knowing things to begin with. Nice to learn something new! Got to drive the forklift today, and unload a load off the flatbed. Ran 500 square feet of wormy maple tounge and groove.
> 
> Bout ready for some saw time!
> 
> Thought of John today when I saw the wormy maple scraps... Woulda made a nice handle. At least quite a few pen blanks, but I dont know how to do that either(yet)


 
I am always looking for something wild looking for knife handles! I have thought about making some pens?Just got to many other things going LOL


----------



## little possum

Shoulda got the scraps for ya John. Ill see what I can do.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Shoulda got the scraps for ya John. Ill see what I can do.


 
Anything 5 inches or longer by an inch or more wide will work.Thanks!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where are all the slackers at tonight? I am through working on saws for tonight, the last one for today just left with its owner a few minutes ago. Tomorrow I have to get 3 ready for this Saturday.


----------



## tbone75

I am here ! Like always LOL I didn't get the eeko running right yet.Started right up but thats about it.Needs more carb work :bang: I put the kit in but didn't run it through the USC.It looked clean as could be inside so? Back got to hurting to much had to quit :bang:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where are all the slackers at tonight? I am through working on saws for tonight, the last one for today just left with its owner a few minutes ago. Tomorrow I have to get 3 ready for this Saturday.


 
Must be that time of year up there LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Must be that time of year up there LOL


 
Everyone seems to wait til this time of year to cut up firewood and so the demand for chainsaws goes up...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Everyone seems to wait til this time of year to cut up firewood and so the demand for chainsaws goes up...LOL


 
I should have sent that box out sooner LOL


----------



## tbone75

WOW !!! Dan is stihl awake ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had quite a few already built up and ready to go , they went early so now I got to catch up. 026`s and 028`s sell the best.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> WOW !!! Dan is stihl awake ! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I see that also....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had quite a few already built up and ready to go , they went early so now I got to catch up. 026`s and 028`s sell the best.


 
I know you got real close to one in that box.Don't remember if there was 2 or not?


----------



## dancan

Sure hope it dries out after the 4+ inches we just got , I've got a house lot to cut tomorrow but I think it'll be a little soggy . There's another ugly large pine to drop so i'll try and get some pics .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know you got real close to one in that box.Don't remember if there was 2 or not?


 
LOL,...I still havn`t got that box emptied out yet. Been working on other saws, filing chains, making chains and truing bars...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I still havn`t got that box emptied out yet. Been working on other saws, filing chains, making chains and truing bars...LOL


 
Its not going any where LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sure hope it dries out after the 4+ inches we just got , I've got a house lot to cut tomorrow but I think it'll be a little soggy . There's another ugly large pine to drop so i'll try and get some pics .


 
You cutting on Friday?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its not going any where LOL


 
You are right, but it is peaking my interest.


----------



## tbone75

I will keep my eyes open for 026 & 028s for you Jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will keep my eyes open for 026 & 028s for you Jerry!


 
Thanks John, we will have to sneak them in one at a time....LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> You cutting on Friday?


 
Probably need two days to cut the lot so I took a day off work to have at least one day this weekend to work on the project .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks John, we will have to sneak them in one at a time....LOL


 
We can do that :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Probably need two days to cut the lot so I took a day off work to have at least one day this weekend to work on the project .


 
It might stop raining overnight but the woods will be wet for most of tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Probably need two days to cut the lot so I took a day off work to have at least one day this weekend to work on the project .


 
Hows the shed coming along?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> We can do that :msp_biggrin:


 
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It might stop raining overnight but the woods will be wet for most of tomorrow.


 
I hope I can cut Sat? But with all the rain we are getting I just don't know?Sat. & Sun. is the only days its not going to rain for the next 10 days!We already have 4 or more inches!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Hows the shed coming along?


 
I'll post pics on the weekend .


----------



## tbone75

I hope I get lucky and the Dolmar gets here by Sat. But I would be very supprised LOL


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> Did you find the leak in the Stihl 036 yet?



Oh Yeah..flywheel side crank seal....as you said!!! LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh Yeah..flywheel side crank seal....as you said!!! LOL!!!


 
Did you get it fixed up?


----------



## jimdad07

Here's the Homey Demo saw I picked up today along with an old Homelite that I have no idea what it is:


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where are all the slackers at tonight? I am through working on saws for tonight, the last one for today just left with its owner a few minutes ago. Tomorrow I have to get 3 ready for this Saturday.


 
The slacker has arrived. 

I figured I would post a pic of John's saw.


----------



## Cantdog

Mastermind said:


> The slacker has arrived.
> 
> I figured I would post a pic of John's saw.




Nice...he'll really enjoy that one....LOL!!!


----------



## Mastermind

Looks like an original EZ.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Here's the Homey Demo saw I picked up today along with an old Homelite that I have no idea what it is:


 
More toys Jim


----------



## Mastermind

Cantdog said:


> Nice...he'll really enjoy that one....LOL!!!


 
That was this morning while we were shaking out all the parts. It looks a little better now.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> The slacker has arrived.
> 
> I figured I would post a pic of John's saw.


 
:msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

I had a few extra minutes tonight so I had to look at the 029 Super I got. I pulled the muffler and crystal clean inside the cylinder. Pull the pull rope off and the flywheel turned but it would only go half way and stop. I was thinking it was the coil. Coil looked great. For some reason the light bulb clicked on and I took the clutch drum off. Here is what I found.










The clutch springs let loose and one of the shoes was hitting the oil pump and stopping. The pump is toasted and the oil line will need to be replaced. After taking the clutch off and oil pump, I decide well will it run???? Low and behold it fired after 4 pulls and purrs like a Stihl should.


----------



## jimdad07

I put that orange stinky turd into a tote tonight until I can get the ignition parts I need for it. I am going to try to get all new, I have a feeling the problem lies within the coil, there is not a heck of a lot of resistance in it. I have read that there is a replacement kit I can get to do away with the old points system. I wouldn't mind trying that one. I started the Shindaiwa 695 tonight. That poor saw looks like it got crapped on by an A-bomb. The rear handle has a big hole in it, so that means a new gas tank and so on. I would imagine that the coil is shot judging the crud it was sitting in. I tore the whole thing down to the lower end. I was shocked to find that the piston and cylinder was pretty well flawless. I have to say that the ports on that saw are extremely choked down as well as the windows in the piston. I think there will be some major gains in the porting department to be had on this one. It also has a domed piston. The clutch is in good shape, I had to cut the chain to get the bar and chain off of it because the chain was rusted into the bar grooves so bad. This is going to be a fun one. I will take pictures of the parts before I start to clean them up. On first glance the saw is a total basket case, but I think that any saw is usable if the crankcase and top end are good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I hope I get lucky and the Dolmar gets here by Sat. But I would be very supprised LOL


 
It might make it but it could take much longer.Once the Postal system gets their hands on it who knows.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> It might make it but it could take much longer.Once the Postal system gets their hands on it who knows.


 
The run at their own pace. Some times they are fast and others well it will get there when it gets there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> That was this morning while we were shaking out all the parts. It looks a little better now.


 
Did you get the part from Bryce yet? I have not ordered anything from him for a while, hope he is doing ok?


----------



## tbone75

As long as it gets here! I will find some more wood for it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> The run at their own pace. Some times they are fast and others well it will get there when it gets there.


 
LOL,..we just seen that with 2 boxes John sent to me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> As long as it gets here! I will find some more wood for it LOL


 
I have a good feeling it will get there.


----------



## sefh3

Mastermind said:


> The slacker has arrived.
> 
> I figured I would post a pic of John's saw.
> 
> Randy,
> Is that the 036 that needs a new case? I do have a few extra cases laying for an 036 if you need one. The muffler bolt holes need some attention but everything else is still good on them. PM me if you need them.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL back from dinner..don't have it in me to post the hateful pics tonight ...don't want to bum Jery out this late in the day..get him in the morning instead...LOL!! Well maybe just one...or three...LOL!! This set of pics represents the very best parts of four 262xps my friend wore completely out!! I mean completely......full time pulp wood cutter.....wore out completely...nearly HeHeHe!!!


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> I had a few extra minutes tonight so I had to look at the 029 Super I got. I pulled the muffler and crystal clean inside the cylinder. Pull the pull rope off and the flywheel turned but it would only go half way and stop. I was thinking it was the coil. Coil looked great. For some reason the light bulb clicked on and I took the clutch drum off. Here is what I found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clutch springs let loose and one of the shoes was hitting the oil pump and stopping. The pump is toasted and the oil line will need to be replaced. After taking the clutch off and oil pump, I decide well will it run???? Low and behold it fired after 4 pulls and purrs like a Stihl should.


 
That is one toasted oil pump.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL back from dinner..don't have it in me to post the hateful pics tonight ...don't want to bum Jery out this late in the day..get him in the morning instead...LOL!! Well maybe just one...or three...LOL!! This set of pics represents the very best parts of four 262xps my friend wore completely out!! I mean completely......full time pulp wood cutter.....wore out completely...nearly HeHeHe!!!


 
Yep,..those saws have seen a lot of hours on them.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Did you get it fixed up?



No not yet....stihl waiting on the "special" flywheel puller and the new seals....gonna replace both sides..


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you get the part from Bryce yet? I have not ordered anything from him for a while, hope he is doing ok?



Yes Jerry the case half arrived this morning. Bryce is evidently well. 



sefh3 said:


> Randy,
> Is that the 036 that needs a new case? I do have a few extra cases laying for an 036 if you need one. The muffler bolt holes need some attention but everything else is still good on them. PM me if you need them.



I think I have everything to build this puppy now. It threw a wrench in my plans when I ended up with all those bad cases. :bang:

I do appreciate the offer. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sefh3

Jim
That cutoff saw looks like an EZ or Super EZ. I didn't know they made cutoffs. Have you posted in the Homelite thread?


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> No not yet....stihl waiting on the "special" flywheel puller and the new seals....gonna replace both sides..


 
A wise man once said: "Dead Huskies are better left dead and buried. They need to be buried so they don't stink the place up." Of course this could have just been thought of by a big hypicrit who is hiding one himself... Ok, another wise man once said: "Do as I say, not as I do".:msp_confused:


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Jim
> That cutoff saw looks like an EZ or Super EZ. I didn't know they made cutoffs. Have you posted in the Homelite thread?


 
No I haven't, but I will.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Yes Jerry the case half arrived this morning. Bryce is evidently well.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have everything to build this puppy now. It threw a wrench in my plans when I ended up with all those bad cases. :bang:
> 
> I do appreciate the offer. :msp_thumbsup:


 
Me too :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> A wise man once said: "Dead Huskies are better left dead and buried. They need to be buried so they don't stink the place up." Of course this could have just been thought of by a big hypicrit who is hiding one himself... Ok, another wise man once said: "Do as I say, not as I do".:msp_confused:


 
LOL,..no wise man would ever own a Husky....LOL...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> No I haven't, but I will.


 
Those blue saws were called, ZIP, Buzz and Whizz among others.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..those saws have seen a lot of hours on them.



Ya think???......those were the very best of the worst..LOL!! Birdie is probably the very best motor operator of any type I have ever seen...he is capable of nursing the very last erg of use out of any machine he has to use. He is not abusive but demands all there is and does good maintenance.........This means when he is done with something...it is truely done.....LOL!! More pics later LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ya think???......those were the very best of the worst..LOL!! Birdie is probably the very best motor operator of any type I have ever seen...he is capable of nursing the very last erg of use out of any machine he has to use. He is not abusive but demands all there is and does good maintenance.........This means when he is done with something...it is truely done.....LOL!! More pics later LOL!!


 
I know the type very well.


----------



## jimdad07

What do you guys know about Shindaiwa saws?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know the type very well.



LOL You aren't looking in a mirror are you???...LOL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Ya think???......those were the very best of the worst..LOL!! Birdie is probably the very best motor operator of any type I have ever seen...he is capable of nursing the very last erg of use out of any machine he has to use. He is not abusive but demands all there is and does good maintenance.........This means when he is done with something...it is truely done.....LOL!! More pics later LOL!!


 
I like guys like that, you know if they hand you a tool it will work if they say it does.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> What do you guys know about Shindaiwa saws?


 
Enough to never own one...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ya think???......those were the very best of the worst..LOL!! Birdie is probably the very best motor operator of any type I have ever seen...he is capable of nursing the very last erg of use out of any machine he has to use. He is not abusive but demands all there is and does good maintenance.........This means when he is done with something...it is truely done.....LOL!! More pics later LOL!!


 
opcorn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL You aren't looking in a mirror are you???...LOL!!!


 
Not me so much but many cutters that I maintained their saws for and cutters that I have known for many long years...LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> What do you guys know about Shindaiwa saws?


 
I worked on one so far.Can't say much good about it.Just didn't like it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I still have every chainsaw I ever personally owned, my dads saws and my uncles saws. Mine have high hours on them but all still work surprisingly well.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Enough to never own one...LOL


 
Great, sounds like this might be another time I should pay attention to recommendations from the voice from the North. The problem is I just have to tinker. I can't believe how choked up that saw is, it needs to breath and then we will see what kind of POS I have gotten into. This is the only one I have ever seen in person, I wonder why?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> NOT ME SO MUCH BUT MANY CUTTERS AROUND HERE THAT i HAVE MAINTAINED SAWS FOR OR JUST KNEW FOR MANY LONG YEARS...LOL


 
LOL...Are you yellin at me???? I'm not totally deaf you know....mostly ...but not totally...HeHeHe.....


Not everyone is clever enough to wear all the parts of something out at once....this guy is...as are perhaps the guys you know!! Good operators...but you really don't want a machine after they have called it quits.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

A friend of mine sold Shindawa chainsaws here for many years through his Husqvarna dealership. The 488 was the best seller.


----------



## tbone75

Hey Jim Ron had some Homie demo saw parts a while back I think?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL...Are you yellin at me???? I'm not totally deaf you know....mostly ...but not totally...HeHeHe.....
> 
> 
> Not everyone is clever enough to wear all the parts of something out at once....this guy is...as are perhaps the guys you know!! Good operators...but you really don't want a machine after they have called it quits.....


 
Nope not yelling. I would only crush any machine after they are through with them.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> LOL...Are you yellin at me???? I'm not totally deaf you know....mostly ...but not totally...HeHeHe.....
> 
> 
> Not everyone is clever enough to wear all the parts of something out at once....this guy is...as are perhaps the guys you know!! Good operators...but you really don't want a machine after they have called it quits.....


 
You really come alive on here once you get to start working on saws again. Nice to see it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Great, sounds like this might be another time I should pay attention to recommendations from the voice from the North. The problem is I just have to tinker. I can't believe how choked up that saw is, it needs to breath and then we will see what kind of POS I have gotten into. This is the only one I have ever seen in person, I wonder why?


 
They won`t last unless you leave them choked up. I seen a lot of them leave over the counter and very few came back.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Hey Jim Ron had some Homie demo saw parts a while back I think?


 
Not sure, but now that you mention it, I think I do remember someone getting into a Homelite demo saw. I want to say Cliff for some reason.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> They won`t last unless you leave them choked up. I seen a lot of them leave over the counter and very few came back.


 
I take it that they can't take the modding? That takes all of the fun out of it.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I take it that they can't take the modding? That takes all of the fun out of it.


 
Better let your wife have that one LOL A little sucking up never hurts LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I take it that they can't take the modding? That takes all of the fun out of it.


 
I don`t think the bottom ends will stand up to it. My dealer friend told me not to mod one if it came my way but that they were high performance right out of the box. He ran many of my modded saws and figured he was selling the wrong brand....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope not yelling. I would only crush any machine after they are through with them.




Yeah...probably best...but Birdie really, really likes the 262XP and he was best man at one of my weddings so what am I to do??
I did manage to get most of the big parts from 4 saws to build one good one with a large influx of new parts as well. More pics later.

Night All..eyelids are getting heavy....


----------



## tbone75

Any of you guys have a couple sprocket bearings and a clip and washer to hold the sprocket on for these 310s I got?I just hate to buy new for these saws to sell LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jim; Check the connecting rod to see how its made, the ones I did see looked very light in construction.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Better let your wife have that one LOL A little sucking up never hurts LOL


 
It starts with giving up one saw and it ends with giving them all up. I will get the line "but the kids need medicine, we better sell your saws." I can't have that John.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...probably best...but Birdie really, really likes the 262XP and he was best man at one of my weddings so what am I to do??
> I did manage to get most of the big parts from 4 saws to build one good one with a large influx of new parts as well. More pics later.
> 
> Night All..eyelids are getting heavy....


 
Nite Robin


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jim; Check the connecting rod to see how its made, the ones I did see looked very light in construction.


 
It is a little spindly, the whole saw is very light in weight for a 67cc saw. Might be good to have just for that it.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...probably best...but Birdie really, really likes the 262XP and he was best man at one of my weddings so what am I to do??
> I did manage to get most of the big parts from 4 saws to build one good one with a large influx of new parts as well. More pics later.
> 
> Night All..eyelids are getting heavy....


 
Night Robin.


----------



## jimdad07

About that time for me. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> About that time for me. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


 
Nite Jim


----------



## pioneerguy600

One of the saws I did up today had a very choked down muffler, the exhaust port measured 1"X 1/2" but the baffles inside were 1/8 " X 8 of them and the muffler outlet was a 7/16" round hole with a spark screen across it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> One of the saws I did up today had a very choked down muffler, the exhaust port measured 1"X 1/2" but the baffles inside were 1/8 " X 8 of them and the muffler outlet was a 7/16" round hole with a spark screen across it.


 
That aint worth a crap LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That aint worth a crap LOL


 
LOL,..when it left here it had a little muffler mod, opened the 1/8" holes up to 3/8" and the exit hole up to 3/4"X 9/16", put the screen back on and deepened the deflector to about double its size. With a freshly filed chain the saw really showed what it could do.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..when it left here it had a little muffler mod, opened the 1/8" holes up to 3/8" and the exit hole up to 3/4"X 9/16", put the screen back on and deepened the deflector to about double its size. With a freshly filed chain the saw really showed what it could do.


 
They can't run if they can't breathe LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They can't run if they can't breathe LOL


 
I don`t think the owner will know what happened to his docile lil saw....LOL


----------



## farrell

evening guys


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t think the owner will know what happened to his docile lil saw....LOL


 
LOL Now that is fun !! Big supprise !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> evening guys


 
Evening Adam.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> LOL Now that is fun !! Big supprise !!


 
I will likely hear about it...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will likely hear about it...LOL


 
I bet you get an ear full ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bet you get an ear full ! LOL


 
Yep.....


----------



## farrell

hows it goin jerry? maybe you can give me an idea of whats goin on with my saw. i ported my husky 268 and it is running great but if you lay it over clutch side up it sputters and dies at idle but not when at wot. now i replaced the crank seals, fuel lines, filter, and rebuilt the carb earlier this year. it doesnt act like an air leak. i am leaning more towards the carb. randy mentioned that maybe the metering in the carb is messed up. what do you think?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> hows it goin jerry? maybe you can give me an idea of whats goin on with my saw. i ported my husky 268 and it is running great but if you lay it over clutch side up it sputters and dies at idle but not when at wot. now i replaced the crank seals, fuel lines, filter, and rebuilt the carb earlier this year. it doesnt act like an air leak. i am leaning more towards the carb. randy mentioned that maybe the metering in the carb is messed up. what do you think?


 
How rich is your L screw set at. I have had to lean it in a little when that happened on saws I have worked on. You may have to back the throttle screw out a little also if the revs build up.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> How rich is your L screw set at. I have had to lean it in a little when that happened on saws I have worked on. You may have to back the throttle screw out a little also if the revs build up.


 
i did try adjusting the "L" and the "T" to lean it out a bit but maybe i need to go a little more with it, only went a 1/4 turn in?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> i did try adjusting the "L" and the "T" to lean it out a bit but maybe i need to go a little more with it, only went a 1/4 turn in?


 
Check to see how far your L is out first, it should be out at least 7/8 turn from lightly seated.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Check to see how far your L is out first, it should be out at least 7/8 turn from lightly seated.


 
ok thanks jerry. i am thinking i had it set at 1-1 1/4 from seated (factory setting). i will try it in the morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> ok thanks jerry. i am thinking i had it set at 1-1 1/4 from seated (factory setting). i will try it in the morning.


 
Ok,..keep us posted.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..keep us posted.


 
you bet! i do know it likes fuel now!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> you bet! i do know it likes fuel now!!!!!


 
Once ported they all do....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Once ported they all do....LOL


 
Give a little get a little LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, night all.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## farrell

nite jerry.


----------



## farrell

john hows it going?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john hows it going?


 
Its going LOL I need to get more done in day.I am slacking way to much LOL


----------



## farrell

yep! i know how that is. not enough hours in the day.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> yep! i know how that is. not enough hours in the day.


 
My problem is my back will only let me work about an hour at a time.Then i just have sit or lay down.Till it eases off a bit.Then back at it again for another hour.


----------



## dancan

Y'all must be stihl dreamin , Slackers !


----------



## chopperfreak2k1

tbone75 said:


> My problem is my back will only let me work about an hour at a time.Then i just have sit or lay down.Till it eases off a bit.Then back at it again for another hour.


 
i been that same way for about 12 years now, VERY frustrating isn't it?


----------



## Cantdog

Yep Slackin this morning....Stihl dreaming of Stihl flywheel pullers and shiny new seals....coming slowly towards me....in a brown truck.....hoping that they get here before that creamsickle melts....it's a race against time!!! Or so it seemed in my dream....glad I woke up....but the dream continues with my eyes open!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey yall just chekcking in here make sure none of you got thrown in jail  
But i was surprised to hear about the zoo animals that escaped from around Johns area... Im sure that was his brother the big ape. LOL jkjk 
Yesterday had to help out locally with another guy... well girl lol. But It was horrible.. Had a treadmill that was downstairs that i had to bring upstairs they are very heavy and akward  this guy lived in like the richest community in Indy and drove a porchea.. Only got a 25 dollar tip off of it HA. 
Ok well ill quite blabing for alittle and let you guys get back to saw talk. Wish i had some saws to talk about. But I havent worked on mine much for i know i dont have any wood to cut. But im gonna put an add on the local facebook there about me cutting wood for the cost of the gas lol. Should be able to get some wood to cut then! singing off guys. unloading our load today wish me luck! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## little possum

I was wondering if the slacker patrol was up and running this morning


----------



## tbone75

Good morning slacker checking in :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> i been that same way for about 12 years now, VERY frustrating isn't it?


 
12 years of this chit! Wow that sucks big time !


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> I was wondering if the slacker patrol was up and running this morning




Oh Yeah!! As usual Dan is our lead Slacker Spotter....our "first line of offence" LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning Ron I see you down there.We missed you last night.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey yall just chekcking in here make sure none of you got thrown in jail
> But i was surprised to hear about the zoo animals that escaped from around Johns area... Im sure that was his brother the big ape. LOL jkjk
> Yesterday had to help out locally with another guy... well girl lol. But It was horrible.. Had a treadmill that was downstairs that i had to bring upstairs they are very heavy and akward  this guy lived in like the richest community in Indy and drove a porchea.. Only got a 25 dollar tip off of it HA.
> Ok well ill quite blabing for alittle and let you guys get back to saw talk. Wish i had some saws to talk about. But I havent worked on mine much for i know i dont have any wood to cut. But im gonna put an add on the local facebook there about me cutting wood for the cost of the gas lol. Should be able to get some wood to cut then! singing off guys. unloading our load today wish me luck! LOL


 
Well get back over here I got some more wood to cut up LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to go check the fire.Hope it took off for me?Not to warm in here yet?


----------



## roncoinc

John,,where did the " nutty buddy " come from ?? 

Jim,that cutoff looks like a DM50 , it dont take much to modify the full wrap to fit a 650 or 750.
try running that shinny as is,you may be surprised 

Robin,how come your pix labeled "262xp build " show pix of something sorta white'ish melting on a bench ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good morning Ron I see you down there.We missed you last night.


 
Yeh ?? like you missed your back pain ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh ?? like you missed your back pain ??


 
Yes we did miss you!I always need some Husky help LOL I wonder where nutty buddy came from? Ron !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,where did the " nutty buddy " come from ??
> 
> Jim,that cutoff looks like a DM50 , it dont take much to modify the full wrap to fit a 650 or 750.
> try running that shinny as is,you may be surprised
> 
> Robin,how come your pix labeled "262xp build " show pix of something sorta white'ish melting on a bench ?


 
Robin must have put the wore out husky in the same folder as the Stihl LOL Its a wonder his puter didn't melt! :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> John,,where did the " nutty buddy " come from ??
> 
> Jim,that cutoff looks like a DM50 , it dont take much to modify the full wrap to fit a 650 or 750.
> try running that shinny as is,you may be surprised
> 
> Robin,how come your pix labeled "262xp build " show pix of something sorta white'ish melting on a bench ?




LOL You're full of questions this morning!!!!! LOL!! The reason for that white thing in the 262XP build pics is that is where I tossed it.......was not about to open a whole new folder for Stihls..and not going to take anymore shots of that saw..maybe when done with a bill folded neatly on top!!! Wanted to ease Jerry into the 262 thing with a little Stihl chum...LOL!!!

How you doing this morning??


----------



## tbone75

Ron I get bored in a hurry reading the carb stuff! LOL But I need to learn a lot more!I have way to much trouble getting them to work it seems?


----------



## farrell

mornin all.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL You're full of questions this morning!!!!! LOL!! The reason for that white thing in the 262XP build pics is that is where I tossed it.......was not about to open a whole new folder for Stihls..and not going to take anymore shots of that saw..maybe when done with a bill folded neatly on top!!! Wanted to ease Jerry into the 262 thing with a little Stihl chum...LOL!!!
> 
> How you doing this morning??


 
Just finished up this nice 19 inch lcd monitor.
just as i thought,bad transistor controlling the hi voltage transformer to one of the backlights.
thing would fire up and imediatally shut down..one of the common problems with these.


----------



## roncoinc

Now to clean up the mess and throw out the bad stuff and get outside to work on stuff i cant fix


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now to clean up the mess and throw out the bad stuff and get outside to work on stuff i cant fix


 
You got a good start for the day Ron LOL I am still messing with this eeko got the carb in the USC hope to hell it works?


----------



## farrell

i adjusted the carb like jerry said, but it is still doing it. so i will go get a new carb rebuild kit and hope that helps. hows the day going so far gentlemen?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> i adjusted the carb like jerry said, but it is still doing it. so i will go get a new carb rebuild kit and hope that helps. hows the day going so far gentlemen?


 
Going good, just stopped in to stuff my face and read todays posts on here. A carb kit sounds like in order, pay special attention to the metering lever height.


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> i adjusted the carb like jerry said, but it is still doing it. so i will go get a new carb rebuild kit and hope that helps. hows the day going so far gentlemen?



Yep I agree...every thing Jerry said.....

My day has had some serious ups and downs so far and it's only 12:30!!!! Wife is leaving for a 10 day trip to Ireland next Tues so we figured we would go to the camp on the island tonight or maybe tomorrow morning..stay Sat night and come back Sun. The boat needed fueling and the fuel dock is closed Sat this time of yr. So I headed to Stonington to take on fuel (26 miles)...didn't even get out of town and get a call from the wife on the cell..she says the Stonington Harbor Master just called to tell me that my boat had come ashore...on the rocks (Where else???) but had been rescued and was still afloat....MAANN WTF!!! I am imagining the worst...wind blowing steady 30KNTS WSW.... So I beat feet for Stonington...found my boat tied up at a lobster dealer's...in fine shape.. the guy that picked it up was there and said it had come in bow first and had sat right there stern into the wind and chunked the stem off a big smooth ledge....didn't come around sideways..didn't touch the drive unit..nothing just wore the bottom paint off the stem below the waterline..no chunks missing or anything... Unbelievable!!! Not my usual luck!!! The guy wouldn't take a cent nor an arm load of his favorite beverages...wanted nothing but a thanks and a handshake!! 

The pendant had chaffed off underwater where it attached to the ring and moring ball..........now I had a brand new pendant with line floats and new shackle all set up right on the boat and was going to replace the old one tomorrow!!!
It's all good I am meeting my friend down ther at 5:00PM with his lobster boat and we use his hydraulic hauler to pull the chain aboard his boat and rerig...it was to rough and windy to attempt all alone.. That chain is heavy...30' of 1/2" top chain and 60' of 3/4" bottom chain. I can get enough of it aboard all alone if it's calm but not in a 30KNT blow by myself...


We'll see how the rest of the day goes!!!!!!! I really dodged the bullet this time without even knowing it!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep I agree...every thing Jerry said.....
> 
> My day has had some serious ups and downs so far and it's only 12:30!!!! Wife is leaving for a 10 day trip to Ireland next Tues so we figured we would go to the camp on the island tonight or maybe tomorrow morning..stay Sat night and come back Sun. The boat needed fueling and the fuel dock is closed Sat this time of yr. So I headed to Stonington to take on fuel (26 miles)...didn't even get out of town and get a call from the wife on the cell..she says the Stonington Harbor Master just called to tell me that my boat had come ashore...on the rocks (Where else???) but had been rescued and was still afloat....MAANN WTF!!! I am imagining the worst...wind blowing steady 30KNTS WSW.... So I beat feet for Stonington...found my boat tied up at a lobster dealer's...in fine shape.. the guy that picked it up was there and said it had come in bow first and had sat right there stern into the wind and chunked the stem off a big smooth ledge....didn't come around sideways..didn't touch the drive unit..nothing just wore the bottom paint off the stem below the waterline..no chunks missing or anything... Unbelievable!!! Not my usual luck!!! The guy wouldn't take a cent nor an arm load of his favorite beverages...wanted nothing but a thanks and a handshake!!
> 
> The pendant had chaffed off underwater where it attached to the ring and moring ball..........now I had a brand new pendant with line floats and new shackle all set up right on the boat and was going to replace the old one tomorrow!!!
> It's all good I am meeting my friend down ther at 5:00PM with his lobster boat and we use his hydraulic hauler to pull the chain aboard his boat and rerig...it was to rough and windy to attempt all alone.. That chain is heavy...30' of 1/2" top chain and 60' of 3/4" bottom chain. I can get enough of it aboard all alone if it's calm but not in a 30KNT blow by myself...
> 
> 
> We'll see how the rest of the day goes!!!!!!! I really dodged the bullet this time without even knowing it!!!!


 
Dang Robin!That was a close call! Glad everything is Ok!


----------



## tbone75

No rain so far today  Still to wet to do anything  Hope tomorrow I can go cut a little? I want to try out the chicom top ended Husky? Who wants to take bets it pukes in an hour? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will echo what John said, bad enough one goes adrift but the damage done when they hit shore is the killer,...very lucky indeed. Mariners are a funny lot, when it comes to rescuing a boat gone adrift, I have been involved in more than a few, where risks were taken but not a penny would be accepted for their efforts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No rain so far today  Still to wet to do anything  Hope tomorrow I can go cut a little? I want to try out the chicom top ended Husky? Who wants to take bets it pukes in an hour? LOL


 
If you installed it right and run proper mix it will run over 200 hrs.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you installed it right and run proper mix it will run over 200 hrs.


 
I am very sure I did it right!Plus I don't let no one mix my gas but me LOL So should be good to go.And I trimmed the straight ends off the circlips.I don't want that chit again!


----------



## tbone75

Good looking P62 on fleabay!To bad I am so broke LOL I don't need one at all.But when did that ever matter? LOL I could get by with 3 saws but what fun would that be? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Come to think about it all I need is a jug and slug for a P62! But I could get the whole saw for about the same price I bet?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you installed it right and run proper mix it will run over 200 hrs.


 
Not going to keep it.Going to let 3 of them go to new homes.Got to keep one for the BIL and the one Ron is helping me with. LOL Getting ready to make some room around here.Letting a few saws go.I have much better ones now! 3-350 Huskys,2- 012s,1-009,Poulans - lots LOL I think thats it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good looking P62 on fleabay!To bad I am so broke LOL I don't need one at all.But when did that ever matter? LOL I could get by with 3 saws but what fun would that be? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
That one will likely bring in a good dollar, may hit $350 - $400.or more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not going to keep it.Going to let 3 of them go to new homes.Got to keep one for the BIL and the one Ron is helping me with. LOL Getting ready to make some room around here.Letting a few saws go.I have much better ones now! 3-350 Huskys,2- 012s,1-009,Poulans - lots LOL I think thats it?


 
And a SD when it gets there.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> And a SD when it gets there.


 
That SD will be here till I am gone! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I'll be on a little later. I got some more materials for the mill today that I am going to work on getting put on in the shop. See you guys later. PS: Glad your boat is ok Robin. 



Husky sucks.


----------



## roncoinc

I'm lucky,all i ever lost was a dinghy and it didnt get hurt a bit.
good deal Robin,havta get lucky once in awhile


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will echo what John said, bad enough one goes adrift but the damage done when they hit shore is the killer,...very lucky indeed. Mariners are a funny lot, when it comes to rescuing a boat gone adrift, I have been involved in more than a few, where risks were taken but not a penny would be accepted for their efforts.


 


Yep that's the way it is...anyone who has a history on the water always feels "it might well be me next time" so risks are taken completely without thought to compensation.. But at the same time you do have to offer so they can decline!!LOL!! Boat is back on the moring with all new hardware and pendant etc all is good...going to the island tomorrow for a day or two!!


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John !! 
i forgot i uploaded yhis 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/xr991TeS0Cs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## dancan

That sure is a good ending to what could have been a bad story Robin !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll


----------



## dancan

OSHA approved gas can leaf deflector .

View attachment 203785


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !!
> i forgot i uploaded yhis
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/xr991TeS0Cs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
Very nice, thanks Ron for posting this, they do work great. If I had not learned hand filing at a very early age I would likely be using that setup now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> OSHA approved gas can leaf deflector .
> 
> View attachment 203785


 
EEEEEuuuuuueeeee,.....Husky hat!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> That sure is a good ending to what could have been a bad story Robin !




Yes it is Dan...of course on the drive there I got behind every leaf-peeper and old woman driving 30 MPH and I was expecting the worst...that turned into a long drive......but I did get to see what the new truck had for whack!!! 1/2 ton 4WD Chevy with the new Vortec 327..410 gears...4sp automatic with over drive....you lay into that baby and she will haul the mail!! Well you know for a stocker......that gearing makes the passing gears really work well!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll


 
Hey Jacob,...where you at today?


----------



## dancan

It's other use is for cleaning spills .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Jacob,...where you at today?


 
Well we unloaded in Dayton OH. But now we are driving to knoxville TN to drop off a shipment tomorrow. Which will not be fun at all cuase the shipper is a real PITA! LOL


----------



## dancan

That vortec 327 is about the best performer in production V8's !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is Dan...of course on the drive there I got behind every leaf-peeper and old woman driving 30 MPH and I was expecting the worst...that turned into a long drive......but I did get to see what the new truck had for whack!!! 1/2 ton 4WD Chevy with the new Vortec 327..410 gears...4sp automatic with over drive....you lay into that baby and she will haul the mail!! Well you know for a stocker......that gearing makes the passing gears really work well!!!


 
It should launch fairly well and good for acceleration at lower speeds. Strange to think back to the early 70`s when my 68 Plymouth Roadrunner with a 383 Magnum 4spd could do the quarter in 12.30`s running 323`s. It would really haul a$$ when changed to 411`s.


----------



## dancan

A pic for John .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It's other use is for cleaning spills .


 
Gooey oil I hope.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> A pic for John .


 
Missing a 044/440 in that pict.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Missing a 044/440 in that pict.


 
Now you know it's not in the line up :msp_mad: .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !!
> i forgot i uploaded yhis
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/xr991TeS0Cs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
I will watch that later tonight! Thanks Ron  I do like them bits!! So fast and easy!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> i will watch that later tonight! Thanks ron  I do like them bits!! So fast and easy!


 
oh no john is here run!


----------



## dancan

Another cutting pic for John .






The day after 4" of rain .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> A pic for John .


 
Hey I got a few Stihls! 009,017,012,034 getting close 046,064? LOL And I still like my Huskys !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Now you know it's not in the line up :msp_mad: .


 
But the other guy might have a couple.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Another cutting pic for John .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after 4" of rain .


 
Swamp logger :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> But the other guy might have a couple.


 
Couple dozen?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Swamp logger :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I was in the woods just at daylight this morning and all I could hear was water rushing.The river is as full as I have ever seen it.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> oh no john is here run!


 
In Dayton!Why didn't you come over and cut this log pile up? :msp_confused: LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Swamp logger :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yes , it was a bit swampy .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was in the woods just at daylight this morning and all I could hear was water rushing.The river is as full as I have ever seen it.


 
We had about 4 inches of rain too!Getting me a little worried to.My log pile is right beside my FILs pound!Its been up that high before!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> We had about 4 inches of rain too!Getting me a little worried to.My log pile is right beside my FILs pound!Its been up that high before!


 
That lil logpile,...that would be an hours work blocking that up with a good running Stihl....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That lil logpile,...that would be an hours work blocking that up with a good running Stihl....


 
If I can keep them running this time? LOl A nice Dolmar would be better!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If I can keep them running this time? LOl A nice Dolmar would be better!


 
Better than Poulans and sucky Huskies.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Better than Poulans and sucky Huskies.


 
Them Poulans and Husky had to take care of the last log pile! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I did get the little eeko running! The USC fixed it right up! Now it can go home LOL


----------



## dancan

Some of the cutting pics are here http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/183491.htm , I'll post more tomorrow .


----------



## dancan

Ron , how much are those bits ?
I have a customer that was complaining that the stones only last one sharpening yesterday .


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very nice, thanks Ron for posting this, they do work great. If I had not learned hand filing at a very early age I would likely be using that setup now.


 
Well when you get as old as i am you may find them usefull 
wait !! your my long lost grandad anyway !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

I have did 3 chains so far with one of them bits.Still looks good!Should get several more out of it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Some of the cutting pics are here http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/183491.htm , I'll post more tomorrow .


 
Thanks for posting the picts.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Sorry John lol I would but way to damn busy haha!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , how much are those bits ?
> I have a customer that was complaining that the stones only last one sharpening yesterday .


 
You can get them cheaper from fleabay,prob like less than $3 each after shipping.
if careful can get six chains off each one.
the intnational shipping kills me on those,plus i have limited supply now and ait gonne pay fle bay rates !!
look for diamond chainsaw will find you them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well when you get as old as i am you may find them usefull
> wait !! your my long lost grandad anyway !! LOL !!


 
Age has nothing to do with filing, sight ,..maybe. My dad filed till he died.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have did 3 chains so far with one of them bits.Still looks good!Should get several more out of it?


 
If you take it easy and dont press i have got over six chains out of one,then use them to finish port jobs to smooth it all out nice


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Age has nothing to do with filing, sight ,..maybe. My dad filed till he died.


 
sight,hand eye coardination,weak wrists,weak shoulders,the shakes,concentration,lack of interest,etc..not knowinghow to file,feel free to add. 
grampa


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> sight,hand eye coardination,weak wrists,weak shoulders,the shakes,concentration,lack of interest,etc..not knowinghow to file,feel free to add.
> grampa


 
Havn`t experienced any of that,....yet.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Havn`t experienced any of that,....yet.


 
LOL Jerry you never will! I am only 52 and got all that chit and more!


----------



## roncoinc

OK,what DID i get done today ???
first was a gen set my OL let her slug son use LAST year,had to get it home myself..
funny when they need they are right there to take advantage..
found it sitting outside,prob most of the year..
so,,,,the usuall messing with,a bout 4 hrs later got it all set,he even let it get so low on oil it was shutting down..
all ready to go now tho..







the next was a chipper/shreader that seemed to have stuck rings with no compression..pull the head and PB blaster frred em up and got it going..






then a snowblower that i had to have the auger welded..didnt take much more on that one..






first one was the monitor i am now using as a second screen,that one was a challenge..
so i guess the day went ok for a change..
until PEPPE post more pix of creamsickles and spoils it all


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> LOL Jerry you never will! I am only 52 and got all that chit and more!


 
So it looks like PEPE doin alright for 82 yrs old eh ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> LOL Jerry you never will! I am only 52 and got all that chit and more!


 
Hope not,...never know though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I bought another generator tonight, a Honda 1800 watt, only used at a summer cottage if the power went off. Only time the power went off there was Hurricane Wan, no one at the cottage during that time...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Did selll a couple saws today,made $40 grand total on one,sold another for $75 profit,
sold a mower for 50 profit ??
had 6 saws come in to fix plus ones on shelf i'm behind on and MINE i havent prepped or sharpened since last cutting and due to go cut monday 
think i need to import Jerry for a week and catch up


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bought another generator tonight, a Honda 1800 watt, only used at a summer cottage if the power went off. Only time the power went off there was Hurricane Wan, no one at the cottage during that time...LOL


 
Those are nice little units,i like em.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Oh Yeah!! As usual Dan is our lead Slacker Spotter....our "first line of offence" LOL!!!


 



I'll be checking LOL !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'll be checking LOL !




HAHAHA!!! I know you will!! I'll probably be right behind you...checking up on you!!! LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Uh o, think it gonna be down time soon 
got so busy i fotgot my lunchtime treat so i took it late,then i thot o forgot my before supper treat so took it after supper but i did take the before supper treat...
so looks like i tripled up 
bwtter make sure my "depends" are on snug tonite cause i dont think there wil be any waking up during the night !! LOL !!
sure do feel good tho 
time to go play with chainsaws !!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So it looks like PEPE doin alright for 82 yrs old eh ??


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Those are nice little units,i like em.


 
I hope it will run my circular saw at the camp on the lake, its light enough to be transported easily unlike my Honda 3500 electric start.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Uh o, think it gonna be down time soon
> got so busy i fotgot my lunchtime treat so i took it late,then i thot o forgot my before supper treat so took it after supper but i did take the before supper treat...
> so looks like i tripled up
> bwtter make sure my "depends" are on snug tonite cause i dont think there wil be any waking up during the night !! LOL !!
> sure do feel good tho
> time to go play with chainsaws !!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!


 
As long as you don't start them! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Jacob did you get a tracking number for the saw?Hasen't showed up yet?


----------



## Cantdog

To much boat action today to get anything done on saws. But I'll post a few of the 262 from yesterday...actually all of these cyl and porting pics are from an earlier time. Next set will be of yesterday..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hope it will run my circular saw at the camp on the lake, its light enough to be transported easily unlike my Honda 3500 electric start.


 
It all depends on what it will handle on surge and what your saw takes on startup..
look at your saw and see how many amps it's rated at.. add about %10 to that for startup..
saw its says 10 amp,figure 12 amps to start..then amps x voltage gives watts..12 amps is 1440 watts.,at 120 volts.
10 amps x 120 ( volts ) = 1200 watts..
3500 ./. 120 = 29 amps
1800 ./. 120 = 15 amps.
I know robin dont like it but you can turn up the gen set to 62 cycles and it will drop if the load is close to the supply..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> To much boat action today to get anything done on saws. But I'll post a few of the 262 from yesterday...actually all of these cyl and porting pics are from an earlier time. Next set will be of yesterday..


 
That painters tape works nice dont it ??
still gotts grind a little deeper in there yet ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> It all depends on what it will handle on surge and what your saw takes on startup..
> look at your saw and see how many amps it's rated at.. add about %10 to that for startup..
> saw its says 10 amp,figure 12 amps to start..then amps x voltage gives watts..12 amps is 1440 watts.,at 120 volts.
> 10 amps x 120 ( volts ) = 1200 watts..
> 3500 ./. 120 = 29 amps
> 1800 ./. 120 = 15 amps.
> I know robin dont like it but you can turn up the gen set to 62 cycles and it will drop if the load is close to the supply..


 
Thanks Ron for all the figures. I started the generator up, plugged in my circular saw and cut off a 2X6 three times, the little generator did not even stumble just kept ticking along.
The tag on the saw says 115 volts, 1400 watts , 13 Amps.


----------



## Cantdog

There is quite a space in the build pics...I got going and couldn't stop to take pics...didn't even think of it...

The muffler, I got from BC..looks to be a "Walker" or at least a Walker style clone. not sure but it is pretty open and pretty nice welding!! Waiting on some small parts and one large one ..a complete new clutch cover and chain brake.. This not a restoration just a rebuild/assembly made out of four beat saws. More to flollow when the parts arrive.


----------



## tbone75

Got to tuck in the OL.Back in a bit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I am off to snoozie land,..nite all.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night everybody. I got the 9010 mounted on the mill tonight, drilled out the bar and put two bolts side by side. It is actually stiff enough to support the weight of the bar and the saw without any wiggle or offset at the other end of the bar.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I am off to snoozie land,..nite all.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good night everybody. I got the 9010 mounted on the mill tonight, drilled out the bar and put two bolts side by side. It is actually stiff enough to support the weight of the bar and the saw without any wiggle or offset at the other end of the bar.


 
Sounds good Jim I bet it works great!


----------



## jimdad07

Don't look too close at the shop, it's like this every fall because I don't use it much until hot weather is gone so it gets messy from every thing being piled into it all summer. It's usually pretty cleaned up after the first deer gets hung up in there. Here's the mill carriage so far:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Don't look too close at the shop, it's like this every fall because I don't use it much until hot weather is gone so it gets messy from every thing being piled into it all summer. It's usually pretty cleaned up after the first deer gets hung up in there. Here's the mill carriage so far:


 
Looks like your about ready to go?


----------



## Cantdog

'S up Slackers....sthil cuttin' ZZZZs I see........


----------



## dancan

Well , the arms are a little long this am but the coffee is on so I'll be good to go in no time LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Don't look too close at the shop, it's like this every fall because I don't use it much until hot weather is gone so it gets messy from every thing being piled into it all summer. It's usually pretty cleaned up after the first deer gets hung up in there. Here's the mill carriage so far:


 
You have a good start on it, the top connecting corners will need some brackets/bracing?


----------



## little possum

Eatin my steak and egg omelet. Now time for work  Yall have a good one!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Got the fire stoked up and getting warmed up in here.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> That painters tape works nice dont it ??
> still gotts grind a little deeper in there yet ??


 
Yes it does...these are ground clear to the top corner of the transfers...pics don't show the depth very well......don't have the tooling to do any more..didn't change the transfer openings just eased the entrance..took out the sharp corners...can't remember...I may have not been done when I took these pics..this has been one of those longterm projects....many many beat parts and mixing two early type 262s and two later model 262s.....some changes....lots of head (or other end) scratching....we'll see how I did next week!!! Parts are on the way!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yes it does...these are ground clear to the top corner of the transfers...pics don't show the depth very well......don't have the tooling to do any more..didn't change the transfer openings just eased the entrance..took out the sharp corners...can't remember...I may have not been done when I took these pics..this has been one of those longterm projects....many many beat parts and mixing two early type 262s and two later model 262s.....some changes....lots of head (or other end) scratching....we'll see how I did next week!!! Parts are on the way!!!


 
Scratching BOTH ends ????
be carefull,,soon nobody will be able to tell the dif !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

Found them diamond bits on fleabay.5 for 12.00 plus I got some porting bits for the dremel.I have some for the die grinder already.So wont be long till I get to screwing up a jug LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Don't look too close at the shop, it's like this every fall because I don't use it much until hot weather is gone so it gets messy from every thing being piled into it all summer. It's usually pretty cleaned up after the first deer gets hung up in there. Here's the mill carriage so far:


 
WOW !! JIM !! what a mess !! how do you get around in there ?? at least i see a path to the door ??
that pic belongs in " better shop keeping " magazine ! LOL !!  (jk)


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Found them diamond bits on fleabay.5 for 12.00 plus I got some porting bits for the dremel.I have some for the die grinder already.So wont be long till I get to screwing up a jug LOL


 
Does that include shipping ?? i asked my supplier last week and he is going to see about getting some more.

dont get to much of an agressive grinding bit to start,going a little slow is ok..finish up with a worn out diamond bit makes a nice finish.
try the bit on a junk jug,notice how wher you grind clockwise it can dig in ? practice the letting it dig in then learn how to control it,easy,slow hwlps too.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Scratching BOTH ends ????
> be carefull,,soon nobody will be able to tell the dif !! LOL !!



Some would say it's that way now!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Does that include shipping ?? i asked my supplier last week and he is going to see about getting some more.
> 
> dont get to much of an agressive grinding bit to start,going a little slow is ok..finish up with a worn out diamond bit makes a nice finish.
> try the bit on a junk jug,notice how wher you grind clockwise it can dig in ? practice the letting it dig in then learn how to control it,easy,slow hwlps too.


 
Yes that includes shipping.That was more than the bits. LOL 4.99 before shipping


----------



## roncoinc

Got somebody dropping off a 350 this morning,one i built last year..says it wont run for chit and has no power..
guy that bought it gave it to his son in law who he said was a saw killer anyway,surprised it lasted that long 

before noon picking up a running 46cc home owner poulan for $20,clean it up and sell it cheap to pay for gas 

Man did i sleep WELL last nite :msp_rolleyes:

Yestday was very productive,hope today is close to that..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Some would say it's that way now!!!!!!


 
I wasnt gonna say anything !! :msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

I slept to well last night!Took a sleeping pill.Hate taking them things I sleep to good.I always wake up hurting more.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I slept to well last night!Took a sleeping pill.Hate taking them things I sleep to good.I always wake up hurting more.


 
Thats from laying still in one spot for to long.
heres a pic to chear you up


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats from laying still in one spot for to long.
> heres a pic to chear you up


 
I see an ash tray laying there?You smoking again?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I see an ash tray laying there?You smoking again?


 
:msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> :msp_unsure:


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Busted


----------



## roncoinc

John,maybe consider one of these ??
i have one and love it,so cheap to run and maintain.

Softub - Soft, affordable and portable hot tubs


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,maybe consider one of these ??
> i have one and love it,so cheap to run and maintain.
> 
> Softub - Soft, affordable and portable hot tubs


 
Does look nice! I have a 7 person hot tub but my new motor must have a short or something in it?Got to get it checked out.The thing is costly to run!Close to 100.00 a month to run the thing!Plus it don't help much just feels good LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Does look nice! I have a 7 person hot tub but my new motor must have a short or something in it?Got to get it checked out.The thing is costly to run!Close to 100.00 a month to run the thing!Plus it don't help much just feels good LOL


 
Thats a bummer,all that money invested and still dont work.. then you have to sit on fiberglass 
mine cost about $10 a month to run


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats a bummer,all that money invested and still dont work.. then you have to sit on fiberglass
> mine cost about $10 a month to run


 
WOW that is cheap to run!May look into selling mine and get one of them?


----------



## tbone75

Got to go get the saws ready.Hope I get to cut on the log pile today?Afraid it may be still to wet where its at?If it is just try again tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

Man,i just got in a good one !! LOL !!
the 350 i built came in all covered with gunky black goo.
hardly se the muffler !
after some hard questioning found he was geting his mix oil at wally world and mixing EIGHT ounces with ONE gallon of gas !!  calls for three gallons on the bottle.
some de-carbonizing to do on this one and a muffler burn out,may take a movie


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Man,i just got in a good one !! LOL !!
> the 350 i built came in all covered with gunky black goo.
> hardly se the muffler !
> after some hard questioning found he was geting his mix oil at wally world and mixing EIGHT ounces with ONE gallon of gas !!  calls for three gallons on the bottle.
> some de-carbonizing to do on this one and a muffler burn out,may take a movie


 
:msp_scared: WOW I bet that looks like crap LOL What do you do to get the carbon out?I know to cook the muffler.But how about the rest of it?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :msp_scared: WOW I bet that looks like crap LOL What do you do to get the carbon out?I know to cook the muffler.But how about the rest of it?


 
Sraping,vewy,vewy carefully...........


----------



## farrell

i pulled the carb apart and boiled it, replaced all parts, and put it back in the 268. i left the air filter off of it and fired it up (runs funny with out it) but did not stall with clutch side up. so i finished putting it back together and fired it up again. had to adjust the carb a little (had adjusted with out filter) then turned it clutch side up and it started sputtering. so is the saw just not getting enough air through the intake in the top cover when turned clutch side up? or is it the air filter? anyway to clean it? i was told to clean with carb cleaner and let dry. or should i replace?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> i pulled the carb apart and boiled it, replaced all parts, and put it back in the 268. i left the air filter off of it and fired it up (runs funny with out it) but did not stall with clutch side up. so i finished putting it back together and fired it up again. had to adjust the carb a little (had adjusted with out filter) then turned it clutch side up and it started sputtering. so is the saw just not getting enough air through the intake in the top cover when turned clutch side up? or is it the air filter? anyway to clean it? i was told to clean with carb cleaner and let dry. or should i replace?


 
Wash it in dish detergent and hot water, let it air dry, high pressure air will remove the flocking if its a flocked filter, brake cleaner might melt the nylon air filters, not sure of the composition of the brake cleaner you are using but most volitile liquids are bad for nylon mesh filters. I cant see why the airfilter would be a problem when the saw is tipped on its side, something else still not right there.


----------



## farrell

im not sure jerry. as i stated it runs fine without the filter!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had some fun with a saw an Automotive mechanic friend of mine dropped off. He claimed that the saw ran like sh-t and he took the carb off and cleaned it, it ran somewhat better but it would not spool up...LOL
I removed the carb and could see it was indeed cleaned up on the outside, opened it up and found the screen clogged up with black stuff. Suspected the filter and fuel line, sure enough the line was brittle in the air box, soft and gummy in the fuel tank and the filter probably 10 years old, same one that came with the saw. Cleaned and set the carb, replaced the fuel line and filter, started and adjusted the saw, cut 4 cookies off the test log. Called up the owner and while conversing with him asked about the fuel line and filter. He had not even looked at them, says that if he does a carb on a car that he does not inspect the gas line or the filter....LOL
I then tell him it was the fuel line and filter that replugged the carb again and he owed me $50.,without a question he pulled out his wallet and handed me a neatly folded 50. I dug into my pocket and handed him back a 20 but he wouldn`t take it, said it would cost him a $100. or more to take it to the pro shop.


----------



## pioneerguy600

John,....I only have one 028 left as of this morning...LOL
I got to get busy and build up a couple more. Going to hold onto the one you sent me at least for now,..unless I get an offer I can`t refuse....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> im not sure jerry. as i stated it runs fine without the filter!


 
Might be that the filter is clogged, is it a flocked filter?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Might be that the filter is clogged, is it a flocked filter?


 
That little 025 I did for my FIL had the same problem. Cleaned it with hot water and dish soap, works well now.


----------



## farrell

yes its a flocked filter, so i will go wash it, and let you know. thanks guys!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John,....I only have one 028 left as of this morning...LOL
> I got to get busy and build up a couple more. Going to hold onto the one you sent me at least for now,..unless I get an offer I can`t refuse....LOL


 
If the money is right I would sell it in a sec! LOL I know you got in that box.Just don't think there is 2 ? I think all them top covers had cracks in them? useable just not pretty.I don't remember any extra carbs either.Mufflers? Lots of pieces but? And the one tank has JB weld all over the side of it?I do think all the crank cases are good.I guess its a start LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had some fun with a saw an Automotive mechanic friend of mine dropped off. He claimed that the saw ran like sh-t and he took the carb off and cleaned it, it ran somewhat better but it would not spool up...LOL
> I removed the carb and could see it was indeed cleaned up on the outside, opened it up and found the screen clogged up with black stuff. Suspected the filter and fuel line, sure enough the line was brittle in the air box, soft and gummy in the fuel tank and the filter probably 10 years old, same one that came with the saw. Cleaned and set the carb, replaced the fuel line and filter, started and adjusted the saw, cut 4 cookies off the test log. Called up the owner and while conversing with him asked about the fuel line and filter. He had not even looked at them, says that if he does a carb on a car that he does not inspect the gas line or the filter....LOL
> I then tell him it was the fuel line and filter that replugged the carb again and he owed me $50.,without a question he pulled out his wallet and handed me a neatly folded 50. I dug into my pocket and handed him back a 20 but he wouldn`t take it, said it would cost him a $100. or more to take it to the pro shop.


 
50.00 was cheap enough I would think? And I don't want him working on my car! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I did get to cut some wood today :msp_thumbsup: Only about half the pile need to get some of split and out of the way before I finish it.I used the 046 today with a 25" bar.Needed it on the big stuff.It ran great and cut great! Told my BIL to run the crap out the chicom 350 LOL He did dang thing is running great?


----------



## tbone75

Just ate a nice big boll of chili!For the 3rd day in a row!  I know I could get to the moon and back with a little left over! The top of my head is warm!I don't do hot stuff well at all  Wife trys to say its not hot?Then why is my mouth on fire and head is sweating?Not mention how the other end feels!I am just happy its gone  No way I can take another day of that!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If the money is right I would sell it in a sec! LOL I know you got in that box.Just don't think there is 2 ? I think all them top covers had cracks in them? useable just not pretty.I don't remember any extra carbs either.Mufflers? Lots of pieces but? And the one tank has JB weld all over the side of it?I do think all the crank cases are good.I guess its a start LOL


 
It would take a good bit now, has a brand new Stihl bar and chain plus it has its own Stihl case. I will get picts tomorrow as the case is now drying out, I did a little cleanup on it...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Any of you guys got any use for a Suzuki piston?Part # 12110-30731 New in the box!FIL found it some where?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I did get to cut some wood today :msp_thumbsup: Only about half the pile need to get some of split and out of the way before I finish it.I used the 046 today with a 25" bar.Needed it on the big stuff.It ran great and cut great! Told my BIL to run the crap out the chicom 350 LOL He did dang thing is running great?


 
Remember,..200 hours...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It would take a good bit now, has a brand new Stihl bar and chain plus it has its own Stihl case. I will get picts tomorrow as the case is now drying out, I did a little cleanup on it...LOL


 
LOL sounds very nice!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Remember,..200 hours...LOL


 
It could make it? LOL Runs very nice?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Remember,..200 hours...LOL


 
No break in or nothing.Let it warm up and went at it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> LOL sounds very nice!


 
Yep,,,,had a guy looking it over very closely today, he wants it but I told him, he has to pay,...LOL
He said he would trade me a Husky 272 for it but you know how much I like Huskies...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,,,,had a guy looking it over very closely today, he wants it but I told him, he has to pay,...LOL
> He said he would trade me a Husky 272 for it but you know how much I like Huskies...LOL


 
:hmm3grin2orange: I would have traded!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I would have traded!


 
Yea,....but its a Husky.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea,....but its a Husky.....LOL


 
Yes it is!! I like them :hmm3grin2orange: 028 for a 272? Oh yes its gone LOL


----------



## tbone75

Wheres them shed pics Dan?


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Yes it is!! I like them :hmm3grin2orange: 028 for a 272? Oh yes its gone LOL


 
I know Jerry you wouldn't trade it for a brand new one LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes it is!! I like them :hmm3grin2orange: 028 for a 272? Oh yes its gone LOL


 
It needs the clutch looked at but I think it just needs to be put in right, the owner just put it in himself. I will take a look at it tomprrow. PU....


----------



## dancan

Shed pics ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Shed pics ?


 
You get finished today?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Shed pics ?


 
Swamp logging today? LOL


----------



## dancan

I even brought the red saw out today .

[video=youtube;gOeLqMlTuH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOeLqMlTuH4[/video]


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I even brought the red saw out today .
> 
> [video=youtube;gOeLqMlTuH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOeLqMlTuH4[/video]


 
Whats the red saw?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I even brought the red saw out today .
> 
> [video=youtube;gOeLqMlTuH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOeLqMlTuH4[/video]


 
Oh no!!! not the dreaded Johnsered.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> You get finished today?


 
No :frown: .
Those 60+ foot trees eat up a lot of time plus having to walk over the green carpet all day .


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh no!!! not the dreaded Johnsered.


 
Yup
I hope Robin is gone to the Island LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup
> I hope Robin is gone to the Island LOL !


 
I think he has, no posts yet this evening.


----------



## dancan

Make logs , delimb , slash top , start again .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> No :frown: .
> Those 60+ foot trees eat up a lot of time plus having to walk over the green carpet all day .


 
Cutting tomorrow?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Make logs , delimb , slash top , start again .


 
Nice mess you got there LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cutting tomorrow?


 
Yes , I laid down 9 to delimb and have about 20 in the 12" to 26" and two 30 somethings .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Whats the red saw?


 
My 60$$ 2171WH .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> My 60$$ 2171WH .


 
Trying to keep it quiet? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nice mess you got there LOL


 
And that was some of the more sparse ones .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yes , I laid down 9 to delimb and have about 20 in the 12" to 26" and two 30 somethings .


 
I can give you a hand tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Trying to keep it quiet? LOL


 
I don't know what you're talkin' about .


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can give you a hand tomorrow.


 
I got all the junk cut so we'd have mostly nice trees to cut .


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> Make logs , delimb , slash top , start again .


 
I wish I had a few like that around here. What kind of tree is that? It's not one I'm familiar with. We have mostly white oaks, red oaks and some walnut. I got to do some cutting this morning but it wasn't quite that ambitious. Just some good, straight white oak that was easy to split.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I don't know what you're talkin' about .


 
Afraid Robin will see you have that? :hmm3grin2orange: Or because its not a Stihl? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I wish I had a few like that around here. What kind of tree is that? It's not one I'm familiar with. We have mostly white oaks, red oaks and some walnut. I got to do some cutting this morning but it wasn't quite that ambitious. Just some good, straight white oak that was easy to split.


 
Balsa


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And that was some of the more sparse ones .


 
I don't care for that crap any more.I just aint good on my feet now!I trip on everything.


----------



## dancan

diggers_dad said:


> I wish I had a few like that around here. What kind of tree is that? It's not one I'm familiar with. We have mostly white oaks, red oaks and some walnut. I got to do some cutting this morning but it wasn't quite that ambitious. Just some good, straight white oak that was easy to split.


 
That is spruce , there was a lot of them tall and straight , only had a few maple and one birch on the lot but there is a large ugly pine and hemlock to cut yet .


----------



## dancan

Ugly tree .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ugly tree .


 
The leaning tower of Pizza :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Dan do you clear lots to build houses?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ugly tree .


 
Looks something like this Hickory I need to drop out in front of my house.Its a double split right at the bottom.I am saving it for the Dolmar LOL


----------



## tbone75

I got to save something for my Mooberized 034 too?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ugly tree .


 
Need a long bar?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan do you clear lots to build houses?


 
Depends on the day I guess , I'm part owner of an auto repair shop .
I do some tree service to keep me flexible .
I like getting outside after being in a dungeon LOL .


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Need a long bar?


 
I've got the 066 sporting the 32"er LOL .


----------



## jimdad07

Here is the test run of the saw mill and a pic of how I attached the saw to the carriage. Much easier than the Alaskan mill and a much better cut. Love the ease of adjustment with the crank. These were cell pics too, came out pretty good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I've got the 066 sporting the 32"er LOL .


 
Right ,..I can go up to 72".


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Right ,..I can go up to 72".


 
Does your saw take little blue pills?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Here is the test run of the saw mill and a pic of how I attached the saw to the carriage. Much easier than the Alaskan mill and a much better cut. Love the ease of adjustment with the crank. These were cell pics too, came out pretty good.


 
Looks good Jim though the top corner joinery looks like it might flex a bit too much.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Does your saw take little blue pills?


 
I got blue pills!But i still fall out of bed? LOL Mill looks great Jim!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Depends on the day I guess , I'm part owner of an auto repair shop .
> I do some tree service to keep me flexible .
> I like getting outside after being in a dungeon LOL .


 
Good for you! Nice to be able to do different things!


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Here is the test run of the saw mill and a pic of how I attached the saw to the carriage. Much easier than the Alaskan mill and a much better cut. Love the ease of adjustment with the crank. These were cell pics too, came out pretty good.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Nice !
> Have you made dogs to hold the cant so you square up your timbers ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Does your saw take little blue pills?


 
Possibly, but the bar stays hard forever.


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> I got to save something for my Mooberized 034 too?


 
Waiting on parts again. If it was an 026.........I got a whole pile of those dang things today. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> Waiting on parts again. If it was an 026.........I got a whole pile of those dang things today. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I made 2 very nice runners from a pile of parts and two parts saws...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks good Jim though the top corner joinery looks like it might flex a bit too much.


 
I used 1/4" thick unistrut corner brackets and believe it or not, there is no flex as far as the top corners go. Those shopping cart wheels glide along that track.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I used 1/4" thick unistrut corner brackets and believe it or not, there is no flex as far as the top corners go. Those shopping cart wheels glide along that track.


 
Thats great,..just looked like a spot for excessive flex.


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> jimdad07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the test run of the saw mill and a pic of how I attached the saw to the carriage. Much easier than the Alaskan mill and a much better cut. Love the ease of adjustment with the crank. These were cell pics too, came out pretty good.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Nice !
> Have you made dogs to hold the cant so you square up your timbers ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, that is on the list. I also have to find a way to get the smaller logs like what you see on it in the pic up higher or else I will waste too much of the log, the bigger logs won't be an issue. The log I had on her had enough knobs on it to keep it from moving, but the nice ash log I have to mill will need dog for sure. I was thinking of making two sets on cranks that I can open and close by turning the cranks. I have some 7/8" threaded rod for this.
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Waiting on parts again. If it was an 026.........I got a whole pile of those dang things today. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
No problem Randy LOL I got plenty of saws to use LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thats great,..just looked like a spot for excessive flex.


 
You're right, it does look flimsy up there but those brackets are great, no give in them. I think if the mill were any wider, it would be an issue.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I noticed that the log laid a little low on the bunks, maybe wooden spacers can be placed on top of the bunks.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I noticed that the log laid a little low on the bunks, maybe wooden spacers can be placed on top of the bunks.


 
I have some scrap 6x6 kicking around, might be able to use that. The small logs are pretty light, that one is an 8' spruce log I put on by hand so I could probably get away with one under each end. We'll see.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> I made 2 very nice runners from a pile of parts and two parts saws...LOL


 
034/036s were hot for a few weeks here. I never saw so many bad cases in a series of saws. I've got 4 1/2 026s on the bench right now. Not a bad case in the bunch.


----------



## jimdad07

Mastermind said:


> 034/036s were hot for a few weeks here. I never saw so many bad cases in a series of saws. I've got 4 1/2 026s on the bench right now. Not a bad case in the bunch.


 
You can never have too many Stihls kicking around. Been enjoying your porting threads, hope you keep them coming.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have some scrap 6x6 kicking around, might be able to use that. The small logs are pretty light, that one is an 8' spruce log I put on by hand so I could probably get away with one under each end. We'll see.


 
I think that would work til the wood gets down near the bottom, then it might get a little too flexible just for blocks on either end, might need a center block also.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think that would work til the wood gets down near the bottom, then it might get a little too flexible just for blocks on either end, might need a center block also.


 
I think you are right, I am going to take the advice anyway, you know what happens when I don't.


----------



## jimdad07

I see you lurking LP, you do know that we have to have your first name, it's rule in here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I see you lurking LP, you do know that we have to have your first name, it's rule in here.


 
I know his first name but I won`t let the cat outa the bag. Hey Z


----------



## tbone75

Got a call from Jacob a little while ago.He is down by Randy right now.Keep an eye on your saws mastermind LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I think you are right, I am going to take the advice anyway, you know what happens when I don't.


 
LOL,...I am not always right.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I am not always right.


 
You're right about lumber and saw related things enough of the time to have your advice taken to heart.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You're right about lumber and saw related things enough of the time to have your advice taken to heart.



:msp_wink:


----------



## farrell

evening guys. yep its the filter! washed it, dried it, put it back in wont run...took it back out and she runs! new filter time! so whats new with all of you?


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> evening guys. yep its the filter! washed it, dried it, put it back in wont run...took it back out and she runs! new filter time! so whats new with all of you?


 
Living the dream Adam. Been out hunting about half of the day, skunked again. Taking Wyatt (my son) out with me in the morning, see if my little guy is good luck.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Living the dream Adam. Been out hunting about half of the day, skunked again. Taking Wyatt (my son) out with me in the morning, see if my little guy is good luck.


 
good luck to you jim! i havent had much ambition for hunting so far:frown:
do you prefer flocked or nylon air filters?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> good luck to you jim! i havent had much ambition for hunting so far:frown:
> do you prefer flocked or nylon air filters?


 
Good question!Been wondering that myself?Nylon seems to last longer?


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> good luck to you jim! i havent had much ambition for hunting so far:frown:
> do you prefer flocked or nylon air filters?


 
I like the flocked filters better until they get to the point that yours is. I put a little WD40 on mine and they really keep the sawdust out, especially when you're milling. Doing that does make them plug up a little faster though.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>


 
WOW what a mess!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

You guys all go to bed?Or did you smell the chili LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> WOW what a mess!!!!!


 
Also the air cleaner was pluged up tighter than a frogs butt,,and thats water tight !!
no wonder it didnt want to run


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Also the air cleaner was pluged up tighter than a frogs butt,,and thats water tight !!
> no wonder it didnt want to run


 
No chit! You will get it fixed back up.Hope they don't do it again!


----------



## roncoinc

CL ad had a poulan 295 running for $20 this morning,i got it.
ran ok,broken chain brake handle,bent bar,clogged air filter,broken clutch spring.
couple whacks with a hammer got bar perfect,sharpened the chain,had a clutch and brake flag.cleaned air filter.
bar had the screwdriver adjust so i put a real chain adjuster on it,couple hours later with a cleaning looks ok.
will be back on CL tomorrow for a bit more


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You guys all go to bed?Or did you smell the chili LOL


 
Smelled the Husky in my shop, it almost knocked me out. Smelled like canned cat food.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Smelled the Husky in my shop, it almost knocked me out. Smelled like canned cat food.


 
And whats wrong with canned cat food ???
some of us dont have good jobs and cant afford REAL tuna fish !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> CL ad had a poulan 295 running for $20 this morning,i got it.
> ran ok,broken chain brake handle,bent bar,clogged air filter,broken clutch spring.
> couple whacks with a hammer got bar perfect,sharpened the chain,had a clutch and brake flag.cleaned air filter.
> bar had the screwdriver adjust so i put a real chain adjuster on it,couple hours later with a cleaning looks ok.
> will be back on CL tomorrow for a bit more


 
Not bad for 20 bucks! I got one of them looks about the same.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> And whats wrong with canned cat food ???
> some of us dont have good jobs and cant afford REAL tuna fish !!


 
Wiping the laughter tears from my face right now, that is funny chit. What's wrong with you?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And whats wrong with canned cat food ???
> some of us dont have good jobs and cant afford REAL tuna fish !!


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Savory Shreds! Thats the best!


----------



## jimdad07

Is that Poopin Pro from the era of when they first went box store? Or is it from just before?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Smelled the Husky in my shop, it almost knocked me out. Smelled like canned cat food.


 
Trade you a Stihl for it?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Wiping the laughter tears from my face right now, that is funny chit. What's wrong with you?:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Hey !! i get the cans that are five for $1 and a couple loaves of day old bread and eat like a rich person all week !!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Is that Poopin Pro from the era of when they first went box store? Or is it from just before?


 
They aren't all that bad.46cc


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Is that Poopin Pro from the era of when they first went box store? Or is it from just before?


 
It's the same as the husky 142...or 138 ?? 
it is a box store pos.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Trade you a Stihl for it?


 
You have my attention...remember this one is a non runner, lacking spark. I am pretty sure I have it narrowed down to the coil.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! i get the cans that are five for $1 and a couple loaves of day old bread and eat like a rich person all week !!


 
Man that is cheap.Mine are .40 cents each!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> It's the same as the husky 142...or 138 ??
> it is a box store pos.


 
The new one that they are selling at Lowes looks a lot like that but with different model number. Not a bad looking saw, be a good light duty machine for the woods or camp.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> You have my attention...remember this one is a non runner, lacking spark. I am pretty sure I have it narrowed down to the coil.


 
What husky "" that L61 ??


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You have my attention...remember this one is a non runner, lacking spark. I am pretty sure I have it narrowed down to the coil.


 
Trade you a good running 009 or maby a 012?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Man that is cheap.Mine are .40 cents each!


 
Oh,another one bragging about how they can afford the good stuff !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> What husky "" that L61 ??


 
65L, got it at the scrap yard. It's in good shape just needs a little love.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh,another one bragging about how they can afford the good stuff !!


 
Cheap as it gets around here?Even at wally world?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Oh,another one bragging about how they can afford the good stuff !!


 
:msp_lol:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> 65L, got it at the scrap yard. It's in good shape just needs a little love.


 
Nice B&C on the 009L 14"


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well the site is being an A Ho-e again tonight. I am packing it in early, going to be up early and off to the woods.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> 65L, got it at the scrap yard. It's in good shape just needs a little love.


 
Had a chance at one not to long ago cheap,i passed on it.
are coils available for them ??
something makes me think
something wierd with them ??
not your ussuall husky for sure.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well the site is being an A Ho-e again tonight. I am packing it in early, going to be up early and off to the woods.


 
what we missing ???


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well the site is being an A Ho-e again tonight. I am packing it in early, going to be up early and off to the woods.


 
Messed up on my end sometimes too. Nite Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> what we missing ???


 
Timing out, server too busy, come back later, taking 2-3 mins to load,...that enough?...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Nice B&C on the 009L 14"


 
Let me think on it...might be a good idea.


----------



## tbone75

My 3rd P52 should be here Mon ! Not sure why I need 3 of them?Back up for the back up? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Time for me to pack it up.
right wrist cant even move the mouse anymore


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya;ll


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya;ll


 
Hey Joey. How you doing bud? I see you are all over the country. Going to go home at any time?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time for me to pack it up.
> right wrist cant even move the mouse anymore


 
Take it easy Ron.I won't be to far behind you.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Time for me to pack it up.
> right wrist cant even move the mouse anymore


 
Good night Ron, and Jerry as well. See you guys on the flip side. I have to turn in myself, hunting comes early.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya;ll


 
Hey Jack how you doing :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Joey. How you doing bud? I see you are all over the country. Going to go home at any time?


 
Good lol. doing good... its getting awfully lonely out here though :/ should be going home in the next week or so. lol.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Good lol. doing good... its getting awfully lonely out here though :/ should be going home in the next week or so. lol.


 
How long you get to stay home before you head out again?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> How long you get to stay home before you head out again?


 
Well anywhere from a couple of days to a week lol. Why do you ask?


----------



## tbone75

Well guys i am beat.The wood pile was hard on me today LOL Catch you guys later


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Well guys i am beat.The wood pile was hard on me today LOL Catch you guys later


 
Night John.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well anywhere from a couple of days to a week lol. Why do you ask?


 
Just curious. Must be hard to be away that much, at least the dinero is good. You guys seem to be a group of hard workers. You don't see families like yours all that often anymore. Hope you get to work on a saw while you're home.

Good night John.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Just curious. Must be hard to be away that much, at least the dinero is good. You guys seem to be a group of hard workers. You don't see families like yours all that often anymore. Hope you get to work on a saw while you're home.
> 
> Good night John.


 
It is hard lol.... and no girls lol. 
It is hard work, and it is hard on the body. running back and forth to the truck and running back with a box full of books haha. 
I hope i get to work on one too ha. Id like to cut some trees as well lol.


----------



## jimdad07

From the sounds of things, you would be better off to go find a girl.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> From the sounds of things, you would be better off to go find a girl.


 
Haha. Sometimes i think im better off with my chainsaws and my banjo. besides, To shy and insecure anymore :/


----------



## RandyMac

Washington traffic sux, so does the weather.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

RandyMac said:


> Washington traffic sux, so does the weather.


 
Lol sorry bout that Randy. 
We'v had some rain and coldness here for a couple of days.. sadly lol


----------



## dancan

Gee , I guess I'll pull this up from the bottom of the page .
Slackers !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a date with some trees, you all have a good day.


----------



## dancan

John , one rule is , No Chili the night before a day in the woods LOL !


----------



## tbone75

Good morning everyone.Sun is going to shine today for a change.Rain again tomorrow :msp_mad:


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Smelled the Husky in my shop, it almost knocked me out. Smelled like canned cat food.


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

*When do you work on saws?*

Mornin' all. It always takes me a while to catch up on the posts I've missed out on. Sometimes it takes an hour just to read all the nonsense so I can feel like I know what everyone is up to. I've lurked around for long enough that I thought I should at least say hello. 

So, I'm wondering - from the amount of time some of you (John comes to mind) spend in front of the computer screen how do you ever have time to work on saws or cut wood? There are times when I'm so busy with work and honey-do's I can't take time to catch up with this thread for 2 or 3 days. Does this mean I'm spending too much time at work? Too much time on honey-do's? Any advice would be helpful.

Marc


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Mornin' all. It always takes me a while to catch up on the posts I've missed out on. Sometimes it takes an hour just to read all the nonsense so I can feel like I know what everyone is up to. I've lurked around for long enough that I thought I should at least say hello.
> 
> So, I'm wondering - from the amount of time some of you (John comes to mind) spend in front of the computer screen how do you ever have time to work on saws or cut wood? There are times when I'm so busy with work and honey-do's I can't take time to catch up with this thread for 2 or 3 days. Does this mean I'm spending too much time at work? Too much time on honey-do's? Any advice would be helpful.
> 
> Marc


 
Def to much time at work !!
some of us dont have a daily job.
some have puters in the shop or real close.
i leave my puter on all the time and when i need another coffe or cold drink or lunch i check it.
some like Jerry today will be gone all day and catch up in the evening when everything is done.
Dan gets up real early and gone all day.
John has puter within a few feet of the shop.
I sell on CL and have to check often so i check here too.
sometimes i have to look up an IPL or order a part,so back to the puter.
diff reasons for diff peopl and it changes day to day.
this morning i'm being a slug and wont get to work for awhile.

THEN it will be out straight and i should get a lot done.


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> Def to much time at work !!
> some of us dont have a daily job.
> some have puters in the shop or real close.
> i leave my puter on all the time and when i need another coffe or cold drink or lunch i check it.
> some like Jerry today will be gone all day and catch up in the evening when everything is done.
> Dan gets up real early and gone all day.
> John has puter within a few feet of the shop.
> I sell on CL and have to check often so i check here too.
> sometimes i have to look up an IPL or order a part,so back to the puter.
> diff reasons for diff peopl and it changes day to day.
> this morning i'm being a slug and wont get to work for awhile.
> 
> THEN it will be out straight and i should get a lot done.



I keep a laptop in the shop. Handy for IPLs, sourcing parts, and conversing with ya'll.


----------



## tbone75

I have been off work for a year now with a screwed up back.So I work on saws a little here and there all day long.I can only manage an hour or two at a time.So its back on the puter LOL If I could go back to work you wouldn't see much of me!Always worked swing shift so little time for much of anything else.I get bored easy so saws is something I can do sitting on my arse LOL Plus i can make a few bucks doing it.Very few it seems LOL I don't charge much LOL It keeps me doing something!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Mornin' all. It always takes me a while to catch up on the posts I've missed out on. Sometimes it takes an hour just to read all the nonsense so I can feel like I know what everyone is up to. I've lurked around for long enough that I thought I should at least say hello.
> 
> So, I'm wondering - from the amount of time some of you (John comes to mind) spend in front of the computer screen how do you ever have time to work on saws or cut wood? There are times when I'm so busy with work and honey-do's I can't take time to catch up with this thread for 2 or 3 days. Does this mean I'm spending too much time at work? Too much time on honey-do's? Any advice would be helpful.
> 
> Marc


 
You work to much LOL Wish I could!!


----------



## tbone75

Heading to the log pile!Hope to get it all cut up today?


----------



## farrell

afternoon all! went got a air filter, the 268 is back to running, but it still wants to stall when turned clutch side up. it runs fine like this without top cover. now i have seen guys saws on here of the same type as mine with extra holes cut in the top cover, i am assuming to provide better air flow?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> You work to much LOL Wish I could!!


 
Yeah, my wife says the same thing. I have one of those jobs where I'm "on call" a lot of the time and that can take a lot of family time away. Plus odd shifts as required. Plus I have two other part time jobs and teach Bible class on Wednesday nights. I am grateful to be employed and physically able to work. I can't imagine being in the situation you're in, John. That would drive me absolutely *crazy*. I had surgery on the bones in my left shoulder a few years back and I thought it was going to be the death of me. I ate pain pills like candy for two weeks and blew off the physical therapy. Bad choice...it took even longer to recover and hurt like heck to learn the lesson. I spent almost a year getting that shoulder back in shape.

When I hit 40 I really started to learn about aches and pains. If my back would only let me work for an hour at a stretch I don't know what I'd do. Be thankful for getting to work the hour I guess. Anyway, I wasn't trying to step on anyone's toes, just a little ribbing. If I gave offense I apologize. 

I'm actually very glad that you guys spend so much time on here. I have learned *SO MUCH* off this site. Just some guy offering to help someone else for no reason. I don't see that very much any more. It sort of brightens the day for me.

Marc


----------



## diggers_dad

farrell said:


> afternoon all! went got a air filter, the 268 is back to running, but it still wants to stall when turned clutch side up. it runs fine like this without top cover. now i have seen guys saws on here of the same type as mine with extra holes cut in the top cover, i am assuming to provide better air flow?


 
Would that allow more crud to get to the filter, thereby clogging it up sooner?


----------



## farrell

diggers_dad said:


> Would that allow more crud to get to the filter, thereby clogging it up sooner?


 
that would be my assumption as well. unless i was to screen in the openings to prevent this. all it has is a half inch tube in the top cover to allow air in.


----------



## dancan

Where's Waldo ?


----------



## little possum

Jerrys blue truck?

My starter hung up and melted the positive cable outta the battery


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Jerrys blue truck?
> 
> My starter hung up and melted the positive cable outta the battery


 
Yes thats my old truck. Dan and I did some cutting today.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Yeah, my wife says the same thing. I have one of those jobs where I'm "on call" a lot of the time and that can take a lot of family time away. Plus odd shifts as required. Plus I have two other part time jobs and teach Bible class on Wednesday nights. I am grateful to be employed and physically able to work. I can't imagine being in the situation you're in, John. That would drive me absolutely *crazy*. I had surgery on the bones in my left shoulder a few years back and I thought it was going to be the death of me. I ate pain pills like candy for two weeks and blew off the physical therapy. Bad choice...it took even longer to recover and hurt like heck to learn the lesson. I spent almost a year getting that shoulder back in shape.
> 
> When I hit 40 I really started to learn about aches and pains. If my back would only let me work for an hour at a stretch I don't know what I'd do. Be thankful for getting to work the hour I guess. Anyway, I wasn't trying to step on anyone's toes, just a little ribbing. If I gave offense I apologize.
> 
> I'm actually very glad that you guys spend so much time on here. I have learned *SO MUCH* off this site. Just some guy offering to help someone else for no reason. I don't see that very much any more. It sort of brightens the day for me.
> 
> Marc


 
No offense taken LOL I think you fit right in!You have helped me out a few times already!I hope I can return the favor!


----------



## tbone75

Just getting home from the log pile.All I got left to cut is the 3 runners he put down to stack the logs on.Split and stacked 3 truck loads.Lot more of that yet to do!And I am nothing but one big pain LOL I do have to say all the saws did very well today!Only had one log the 25" bar wouldn't make it all the way through missed by about an inch LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes thats my old truck. Dan and I did some cutting today.


 
Get them all knocked down?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Get them all knocked down?


 
Yes,by 12:30.


----------



## dancan

Jerry sure did lots of cutting !
Here a 70 footer we dropped , I don't think branches are supposed to be that high up when the tree is on the ground LOL !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Jerry sure did lots of cutting !
> Here a 70 footer we dropped , I don't thing branches are supposed to be that high up when the tree is on the ground LOL !


 
Yep you guys had some fun today!


----------



## dancan

I even got a shot of the 066 for you John on an ugly stump .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I even got a shot of the 066 for you John on an ugly stump .


 
That is one ugly stump! LOL I don't much care for things like that LOL..Unless you dig it up and slice it up for knife handles? LOL Real nice wood for that!


----------



## tbone75

Pizza is ready! Back in a bit.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Pizza is ready! Back in a bit.


 
What , no Chili ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep you guys had some fun today!


 
We sure did, had a barbecue for lunch....LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> We sure did, had a barbecue for lunch....LOL


 
I'd have to say that was a first , the neighbors BBQing lunch ! 
They must have been happy the saws were shut off LOL !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What , no Chili ?


 
NO!!!!! LOL Can't take any more! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'd have to say that was a first , the neighbors BBQing lunch !
> They must have been happy the saws were shut off LOL !


 
You lucky suckers! All I got was wood chips down my shirt in my pants pockets and I ate a few LOL I was making lots of chips today!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'd have to say that was a first , the neighbors BBQing lunch !
> They must have been happy the saws were shut off LOL !


 
Cept the guys cutting on the other side of them....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You lucky suckers! All I got was wood chips down my shirt in my pants pockets and I ate a few LOL I was making lots of chips today!


 
I got some in my right boot two different times today, gremlins kept pulling my pants leg up over the top of my cutting boot....LOL


----------



## tbone75

It was fun today I ran the 046 on all the cutting I did.That thing goes through that big stuff like its not there!But I am paying for it now!Not to sure I will be able to get out bed tomorrow? LOL


----------



## Mastermind

I've done nothing today.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I've done nothing today.


 
Need a day like that now and then.


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Need a day like that now and then.


 
Why are all your posts blue John?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got some in my right boot two different times today, gremlins kept pulling my pants leg up over the top of my cutting boot....LOL


 
I dumped my pockets out twice?Don't have that happen very often to me?


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Why are all your posts blue John?


 
I was a little bore the other night LOL Not real sure how I did that? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Here`s Dan finishing out the 70' footer;






Counting the growth rings;


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cept the guys cutting on the other side of them....LOL


 
Sure wasn't quite right sounding on that side LOL !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Here`s Dan finishing out the 70' footer;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Counting the growth rings;


 
How old was it? You guys dropped a lot of trees!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sure wasn't quite right sounding on that side LOL !


 
Amatures....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How old was it? You guys dropped a lot of trees!


 
75-80 years.


----------



## dancan

I didn't count all the rings but it sure had a few good years of growth like a quarter inch a year in it's mid life and then little growth over the last 20 to 30 years , heart rot was starting . When I go back to drop the last 2 trees when a machine is on the lot I'll get a better count .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 75-80 years.


 
Nice lumber there!


----------



## dancan

I burnt about 5 gallons of mix (and the 361's are pretty good on fuel) on the lot , that's not including Jerry's fuel today , yes , a lot of trees were dropped on the lot in two and a half days LOL !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I burnt about 5 gallons of mix (and the 361's are pretty good on fuel) on the lot , that's not including Jerry's fuel today , yes , a lot of trees were dropped on the lot in two and a half days LOL !


 
That is a bunch of wood!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got my saws all cleaned up and the chains sharpened after todays cutting;


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got my saws all cleaned up and the chains sharpened after todays cutting;


 
Looks good Jerry!Mine aren't cleaned up yet.They have to wait till I get moving again.


----------



## dancan

Gee , we didn't try that one in the bed behind the cab LOL !


----------



## tbone75

You trying to scare Ron off? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks good Jerry!Mine aren't cleaned up yet.They have to wait till I get moving again.


 
Soon after I got home I gave each saw a blow off with comp air, then misted each one with liquid degreaser, rinsed them off and sharpened their chains, now ready for the next cut.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Gee , we didn't try that one in the bed behind the cab LOL !


 
We had enough cord but no where to plug it in.....LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> We had enough cord but no where to plug it in to get it to run worth a darn.....LOL


 
Ya , must be a Husky thing LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

This is the 028 Super John sent me;


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Yup
> I hope Robin is gone to the Island LOL !



Just got back...I'm watchin!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is the 028 Super John sent me;


 
You got that thing looking good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You got that thing looking good!


 
It was good looking when I got it.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Just got back...I'm watchin!!!


 
Darn :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was good looking when I got it.


 
It wasen't bad but not that good LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Darn :msp_tongue:


 
Busted :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

What's better than the sound of a chainsaw in the morning ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> What's better than the sound of a chainsaw in the morning ?


 
?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Busted :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Since I'm busted , here's another vid .

[video=youtube;duwXu03zvnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duwXu03zvnM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> ?


 
Two LOL !

[video=youtube;uqEyhwufTqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqEyhwufTqM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/video]


----------



## tbone75

Jerry let you use that red saw when hes with you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Jerry let you use that red saw when hes with you? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
No , it was contained in one of the orange cases the cheap blue one was't working LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry let you use that red saw when hes with you? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
It was kept out of sight in its case.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No , it was contained in one of the orange cases the cheap blue one was't working LOL !


 
I bet you used all the other guys saws LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I bet you used all the other guys saws LOL


 
Well , truth be told , the other guy's worked really good !
I guess I'll have to buy a Shinny to go with my Echo CS330 .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , truth be told , the other guy's worked really good !
> I guess I'll have to buy a Shinny to go with my Echo CS330 .


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Better get a Husky


----------



## tbone75

How was your weekend Robin?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How was your weekend Robin?


 
Bet he had more fun than us.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bet he had more fun than us.


 
? I had a lot of fun LOL It just hurts bad now!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> ? I had a lot of fun LOL It just hurts bad now!


 
My fun has not caught up with me yet......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My fun has not caught up with me yet......LOL


 
Like it ever will! Your way to tough! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Like it ever will! Your way to tough! :msp_biggrin:


 
Maybe in good shape, not sure about tough.


----------



## jimdad07

You guys were busy today, I would love to have another lot or two to clear again. I enjoy doing that. Great pics Dan. I got most of the back porch plastic on to close it up for the winter. Took Wyatt out hunting this morning, no dice. Been a good day all around.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am packing it in, got to get some shut eye, back to work tomorrow. Nite all.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am packing it in, got to get some shut eye, back to work tomorrow. Nite all.


 
Server is slow!!!!!!!!! Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You guys were busy today, I would love to have another lot or two to clear again. I enjoy doing that. Great pics Dan. I got most of the back porch plastic on to close it up for the winter. Took Wyatt out hunting this morning, no dice. Been a good day all around.


 
No luck again? I am sure you will get one!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> No luck again? I am sure you will get one!


 
Hunting has gotten a little harder up here in the last few years with most of the farm fields growing to brush. You have to go in after them which isn't easy but it is fun. Tracked down a few over the last few years and taken them in their bed, that is a cool hunting experience.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hunting has gotten a little harder up here in the last few years with most of the farm fields growing to brush. You have to go in after them which isn't easy but it is fun. Tracked down a few over the last few years and taken them in their bed, that is a cool hunting experience.


 
All I need to do is open a door or window LOL Unless I want a big one.Then I got to work for it LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Take er easy guys. Time for me to turn in.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Take er easy guys. Time for me to turn in.


 
Yep me too.Nite Jim


----------



## dancan

Shinny Shinny Slackers !


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All Got back last night and tried to catch up my reading of you guys weekend adventures but couldn't get on to page 1490 darn "server busy" finally gave up and hit the hay. Better this morning but after reading the rest of the posts and watching Dans vids I stihl ended up a "Slacker"

Those are some dandy looking saw logs there Dan..I love cutting that kind of wood...fairly tall, ramrod straight and most of the limbs at the very top. I like milling those too...a 16' spruce log topping out 16"-18" is perfect for my mill and I can handle it easy by myself..slick...What do you use to pick those up with...a forwarder?? Tractor with a Farmi winch??? Excavator with thumb?? Just wondering.

Ran a saw some out at the island..got up those couple boat loads of dry hardwood driftwood and stacked and covered. Then I had to practice chainsaw self defense.... The clever (spelled lazy) parks rangers cut off some blowdowns that had come down across a hiking trail along the edge of the harbor. All they did was cut them off the stump and leave the trees down across the beach where they fell. The high run tides and storm surges of the earlier passing hurricanes had washed these into the harbor. A few floated out of the harbor and promptly got snarled up in 10-15 sets of lobster gear. Four washed in the harbor and ended up near my camp. As I have said before my camp is very vulnurable to the whims of the ocean and to have a 50 foot spruce tree with limbs and all pounding off the side of it repeatedly in a high run tide with a good westerly blow would not be pretty. So now that the park is closed and no one around I went down on the beach and limbed then up and them junked them up into 4-5 foot pieces so they could drift away. I hate to leave stuff overboard as a hazard to navigation but I figure a few small pieces are less dangerous than an entire tree. The park should not have cut them off and allowed them overboard in the first place.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' all. I've got the coffee and eggs ready if anyone is hungry. Time for me to get the kids up and get ready myself. I hope John is able to get out of the bed this morning, I've got a feeling he's going to be hurtin' today after all that work yesterday. It's already warm here but it's supposed to cool off to the 50's before the week is out. Good weather to cut firewood!

dd


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Morning All Got back last night and tried to catch up my reading of you guys weekend adventures but couldn't get on to page 1490 darn "server busy" finally gave up and hit the hay. Better this morning but after reading the rest of the posts and watching Dans vids I stihl ended up a "Slacker"
> 
> Those are some dandy looking saw logs there Dan..I love cutting that kind of wood...fairly tall, ramrod straight and most of the limbs at the very top. I like milling those too...a 16' spruce log topping out 16"-18" is perfect for my mill and I can handle it easy by myself..slick...What do you use to pick those up with...a forwarder?? Tractor with a Farmi winch??? Excavator with thumb?? Just wondering.
> 
> Ran a saw some out at the island..got up those couple boat loads of dry hardwood driftwood and stacked and covered. Then I had to practice chainsaw self defense.... The clever (spelled lazy) parks rangers cut off some blowdowns that had come down across a hiking trail along the edge of the harbor. All they did was cut them off the stump and leave the trees down across the beach where they fell. The high run tides and storm surges of the earlier passing hurricanes had washed these into the harbor. A few floated out of the harbor and promptly got snarled up in 10-15 sets of lobster gear. Four washed in the harbor and ended up near my camp. As I have said before my camp is very vulnurable to the whims of the ocean and to have a 50 foot spruce tree with limbs and all pounding off the side of it repeatedly in a high run tide with a good westerly blow would not be pretty. So now that the park is closed and no one around I went down on the beach and limbed then up and them junked them up into 4-5 foot pieces so they could drift away. I hate to leave stuff overboard as a hazard to navigation but I figure a few small pieces are less dangerous than an entire tree. The park should not have cut them off and allowed them overboard in the first place.


 
Send em a Bill [email protected]


----------



## roncoinc

Lots of football yestday and actually had two or three beers 
now the TV will be off untill monday night football then off again for another week..

Making a list of what to do today,combining it with the other lists left over i make up everyday.
have stuff to list on CL and plenty saws to fix  the customers are piling up,told then better not be in a hurry !
I should take a notebook to record all the running i do in a day


----------



## farrell

mornin all


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin all


 
It's mornin !! ?? 
that meens i'm late !!


----------



## farrell

sure does! hows it goin ron?


----------



## roncoinc

Well,there goes the list.
got caled to go out cutting 
so down to shop and sharpen and prep and get a bunch of saws ready to go


----------



## farrell

have fun ron! me and the wife have a baby appointment this morning. still trying to figure out the problem with the 268.


----------



## roncoinc

Now i have a customer showing up for a strimmer and a saw 
all plans falling apart real quick this morning !


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Not moving very well? LOL Looks like its going to rain any sec. out there. I just plain over did it yesterday LOL May just take it easy today and be a slug LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now i have a customer showing up for a strimmer and a saw
> all plans falling apart real quick this morning !


 
That wood will wait on you Ron LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That wood will wait on you Ron LOL


 
Have two guys waiting for me NOW !!
just got a call from a guy said he had a bunch of non runners to part with 
gotta go !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Have two guys waiting for me NOW !!
> just got a call from a guy said he had a bunch of non runners to part with
> gotta go !!


 
Raining here now so no wood today.  Don't think I could any way? Not suppose to rain tomorrow so?But rain the rest of the week!Don't have much left to cut but lots of splitting and stacking.I just hope this stuff will burn?I just couldn't get anything done last year.The 4 big logs have been dead a long time so it should burn OK.But some of the Cherry is green?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Have two guys waiting for me NOW !!
> just got a call from a guy said he had a bunch of non runners to part with
> gotta go !!


 
This rain could be heading your way Ron? You got a very busy day ahead! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time check in.Had a little left over pizza.Still not moving very well  I am doing a little knife work.Tryed to do some grinding but just can't stand there long enough to get anywhere :msp_mad: Just don't feel safe sitting down to do it. Knife making may be a little tough to do? That does make me a bit mad!Go see what else I can get into? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I may feel like crap but today is a GREAT day! Look what I got!But its poring down rain out side  Got to wait to try it out  THANK YOU Jerry


----------



## tbone75

This showed up today too! Thanks Jacob!  Got one more that may be here today yet?


----------



## tbone75

Here is #3 for the day!


----------



## tbone75

The rain let up for few mins. So I ran out with the 116 to the wood pile.Found a nice piece of 14" hard hickory.Made a few cuts!  That is one sweet saw!No tree will be safe around here! :hmm3grin2orange: I was right them 350s are going to find new homes LOL Well 4 of them.Keeping the one Ron is helping me with for sure!


----------



## RandyMac

I do hope you miscreants behaved properly while I was gone.


----------



## Jon1212

RandyMac said:


> I do hope you miscreants behaved properly while I was gone.


 
Well as usual John has been stockpiling saws, and accusing others of hoarding. Fortunately we are all aware of his bouts with being a pathological "storyteller", oh and the guy that released all of those animals was a buddy of John's........I know big surprise, right?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Well as usual John has been stockpiling saws, and accusing others of hoarding. Fortunately we are all aware of his bouts with being a pathological "storyteller", oh and the guy that released all of those animals was a buddy of John's........I know big surprise, right?


 
If he was my buddy he would have let me go hunting over there! I give (almost) any saw a good home.I feed them well and put a roof over there heads.What more could they want?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I do hope you miscreants behaved properly while I was gone.


 
Don't we always! Where you been?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Morning All Got back last night and tried to catch up my reading of you guys weekend adventures but couldn't get on to page 1490 darn "server busy" finally gave up and hit the hay. Better this morning but after reading the rest of the posts and watching Dans vids I stihl ended up a "Slacker"



And you let the same cat out twice .............. LOL !



Cantdog said:


> Those are some dandy looking saw logs there Dan..I love cutting that kind of wood...fairly tall, ramrod straight and most of the limbs at the very top. I like milling those too...a 16' spruce log topping out 16"-18" is perfect for my mill and I can handle it easy by myself..slick...What do you use to pick those up with...a forwarder?? Tractor with a Farmi winch??? Excavator with thumb?? Just wondering.


 
There were few nice trees that a fellow could have cut a few real nice saw logs on that lot .
It will be an excavator and depending on which machine they send may or may not have a thumb .
I don't cut pretty on these lot jobs (I get a flat rate), the contractor wants 15' because that's what fits in the dump truck but he complains about having to pay 30$$ for 16' 2x12's that he has to trim for the top board on the dump truck LOL .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Well,there goes the list.
> got caled to go out cutting
> so down to shop and sharpen and prep and get a bunch of saws ready to go


 
Don't forget some pics !


----------



## RandyMac

We went up to Washington for Annie's birthday, family business and a wedding.
Put 1281 miles of road under the old Ranchero's tires, most of that was yesterday and this morning.
We left Sultan at 2pm, with a couple side trips, we got home at 0400.
Got kinda lead-footed, did the last 340 miles in 6 hours.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

1281 miles ! That's a lot of driving in a short amount of time .


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> We went up to Washington for Annie's birthday, family business and a wedding.
> Put 1281 miles of road under the old Ranchero's tires, most of that was yesterday and this morning.
> We left Sultan at 2pm, with a couple side trips, we got home at 0400.
> Got kinda lead-footed, did the last 340 miles in 6 hours.:msp_rolleyes:


 
Well you got a get out jail free card LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I may feel like crap but today is a GREAT day! Look what I got!But its poring down rain out side  Got to wait to try it out  THANK YOU Jerry


 
Looks like it got there in one piece, did the box hold up well to the rough handling.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The rain let up for few mins. So I ran out with the 116 to the wood pile.Found a nice piece of 14" hard hickory.Made a few cuts!  That is one sweet saw!No tree will be safe around here! :hmm3grin2orange: I was right them 350s are going to find new homes LOL Well 4 of them.Keeping the one Ron is helping me with for sure!


 
Do you think it will outcut a 028 Super?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like it got there in one piece, did the box hold up well to the rough handling.


 
Its in great shape!The way you pack things I don't think a fall from a 2 story building could hurt it!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do you think it will outcut a 028 Super?


 
An 028 can't hold a candle to that baby!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its in great shape!The way you pack things I don't think a fall from a 2 story building could hurt it!! LOL


 
Thanks John,...I like to get feedback on the packaging from all I send saws to, so far not one has been damaged no matter how far they have travelled.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> An 028 can't hold a candle to that baby!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks John,...I like to get feedback on the packaging from all I send saws to, so far not one has been damaged no matter how far they have travelled.


 
I will save that box back for a return trip LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will save that box back for a return trip LOL


 
:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

That P62 went for 321.00?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That P62 went for 321.00?


 
The Pioneer seekers must have been sleeping, you have to add shipping also when getting stuff from eBay. I got my last P62 for$50.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Pioneer seekers must have been sleeping. I got my last P62 for$50.


 
You find more deals than anyone i ever heard of! LOL Find me one for that price! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Pioneer seekers must have been sleeping, you have to add shipping also when getting stuff from eBay. I got my last P62 for$50.


 
I forget what they wanted for shipping?Seems like it was 25 ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You find more deals than anyone i ever heard of! LOL Find me one for that price! LOL


 
I have connections,...LOL
That $50. P62 needed $50 worth of parts but it is now my main big pioneer saw.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have connections,...LOL
> That $50. P62 needed $50 worth of parts but it is now my main big pioneer saw.


 
You seem to have many many connections! LOL I will have one some day!I don't need it at all but you know how that is LOL Plus its still all your fault you know! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You seem to have many many connections! LOL I will have one some day!I don't need it at all but you know how that is LOL Plus its still all your fault you know! LOL


 

I have let many of the big Pioneer saws go and my shelves now only have 3 big P series saws left. If I come into some more I will save one for you.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have let many of the big Pioneer saws go and my shelves now only have 3 big P series saws left. If I come into some more I will save one for you.


 
Thanks Jerry!It don't have to run you know LOL A good P&C would be nice tho? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Day is done..
brot cam but battery dead again 
cut from 10am to 5pm wihout even a glass of water,stopped to refuel only.
all tall oak today,20-24in stuff.
mudflapps on the dumptruck dragged all the way home 
sent out two full pickups and my dump and left a load laying there.
yup,done for today,,,,dint get as much done as i wanted but always tomorrow..
slacking time,,zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....
have some new pix but to tired,maybe tomorrow.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jerry!It don't have to run you know LOL A good P&C would be nice tho? LOL


 
opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Day is done..
> brot cam but battery dead again
> cut from 10am to 5pm wihout even a glass of water,stopped to refuel only.
> all tall oak today,20-24in stuff.
> mudflapps on the dumptruck dragged all the way home
> sent out two full pickups and my dump and left a load laying there.
> yup,done for today,,,,dint get as much done as i wanted but always tomorrow..
> slacking time,,zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....
> have some new pix but to tired,maybe tomorrow.........


 
Lot of cutting Ron!Get some rest you can show and tell later LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> opcorn:


 
No hurry at all LOL I got lots to play with now! LOL But just in case?


----------



## tbone75

How did the rest of you guys day go?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> How did the rest of you guys day go?


 
Good to see a Dolmar in your avatar picture. I bet you will become a fan now after running it for a little while. It will spoil you for those Huskies for sure. My day wasn't too bad I'm on call this week and got called in tonight, just got home. At least it was an easy one, rooftop air exchanger door was left open and flapping in the wind.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good to see a Dolmar in your avatar picture. I bet you will become a fan now after running it for a little while. It will spoil you for those Huskies for sure. My day wasn't too bad I'm on call this week and got called in tonight, just got home. At least it was an easy one, rooftop air exchanger door was left open and flapping in the wind.


 
Must be nice!Getting paid to close little doors LOL


----------



## tbone75

I am already hooked of that saw! But I still like my Huskys LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Must be nice!Getting paid to close little doors LOL


 
It is very nice. I had to fire up all the heat in the place to make sure there were no delayed ignitions, this was at a Hannafords supermarket. 2.5 hours to check equipment working up to snuff, gotta love it. As far as Huskies go, you have a disease.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am already hooked of that saw! But I still like my Huskys LOL


 
No hope for you now, I see many SD`s in your future.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No hope for you now, I see many SD`s in your future.....LOL


 
Yes you got me again! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes you got me again! LOL


 
I want you to experience the best...


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It is very nice. I had to fire up all the heat in the place to make sure there were no delayed ignitions, this was at a Hannafords supermarket. 2.5 hours to check equipment working up to snuff, gotta love it. As far as Huskies go, you have a disease.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yes Jim you have it too! Its called CAD! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I want you to experience the best...


 
I did today! Very nice difference in this saw and my others! So yes I am hooked big time now! :msp_thumbup: To bad they never show up around here


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I did today! Very nice difference in this saw and my others! So yes I am hooked big time now! :msp_thumbup: To bad they never show up around here


 
They seem to show up in numbers around areas that had good dealers that stayed in business for many years. The saws sold themselves but it took good service and a user friendly dealer. We definitely had that here with our dealer.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They seem to show up in numbers around areas that had good dealers that stayed in business for many years. The saws sold themselves but it took good service and a user friendly dealer. We definitely had that here with our dealer.


 
This site sure got slow? All my buddies around here have never heard of Dolmar.It will be a slow process but I will get more LOL Now I get to show off! Thanks to you Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> They seem to show up in numbers around areas that had good dealers that stayed in business for many years. The saws sold themselves but it took good service and a user friendly dealer. We definitely had that here with our dealer.


 
That's the only reason they are starting to catch on here. There are three decent dealers in the area that are pushing them hard and standing behind the brand. It is nice to see Dolmar starting to gain a little ground around here. I do my part to help advertise every where I go. The only part that I do not like is some of the product support. You guys saw how long that took to get the 9010 fixed and returned, that may not have been the case with their more popular saws like the 6400 to 7900 saws but it still happened. Like Jerry said before, if I was relying on that saw to make a living at the time I would have been SOL. Nevertheless, I still love those saws above all others. That 6400 started it for me, you ought to try one of those John, they are pretty good for their size.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That's the only reason they are starting to catch on here. There are three decent dealers in the area that are pushing them hard and standing behind the brand. It is nice to see Dolmar starting to gain a little ground around here. I do my part to help advertise every where I go. The only part that I do not like is some of the product support. You guys saw how long that took to get the 9010 fixed and returned, that may not have been the case with their more popular saws like the 6400 to 7900 saws but it still happened. Like Jerry said before, if I was relying on that saw to make a living at the time I would have been SOL. Nevertheless, I still love those saws above all others. That 6400 started it for me, you ought to try one of those John, they are pretty good for their size.


 
OK... Just send me yours LOL Its that time for me I need to lay down you guys have a good one!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK... Just send me yours LOL Its that time for me I need to lay down you guys have a good one!


 
Nite John.


----------



## jimdad07

Nite John. I am off myself Jerry. You guys have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Nite John. I am off myself Jerry. You guys have a good day tomorrow.


 
Nite Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in also,Nite all.


----------



## Cantdog

Well..Well..Well......SLACKERS!!!!!!!!! What's up today!!! Just cause you been gone..don't forget S.S.S!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

WOW its back up!Never could get on yesterday?Still very very slow?


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' John... Hope the back is doing well today... Hope mine is too!!....gotta go help the FIL move this afternoon.....OL is in Shannon, Ireland this morning and for the next 10 days.....I am on firewood detail..going to state X-country finals (Sat)...giving the cat her meds...taking care of the dogs (2)...keeping track of my daughter (17) and taking care of the horse...as well as keeping the business up and running (just ordered two sets of custom ground moulding knives for the moulder) and still have two client saws on the bench waiting for parts.......and it's only Wednessday!!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin' John... Hope the back is doing well today... Hope mine is too!!....gotta go help the FIL move this afternoon.....OL is in Shannon, Ireland this morning and for the next 10 days.....I am on firewood detail..going to state X-country finals (Sat)...giving the cat her meds...taking care of the dogs (2)...keeping track of my daughter (17) and taking care of the horse...as well as keeping the business up and running (just ordered two sets of custom ground moulding knives for the moulder) and still have two client saws on the bench waiting for parts.......and it's only Wednessday!!!!LOL!!!!


 
Robin your very busy busy busy!!! I finished cutting up my log pile yesterday so I am not moving well at all today LOL Split and stacked 7 truck loads too!With a lot of help LOL But I did use the Dolmar!! By far my favorite saw!!! That baby is a beast!


----------



## Cantdog

Good day for you to rest and read up some on AS. Sounds like you had a very productive day yesterday!! Rest up!!!

They are calling for flurries here tomorrow!!! Hope that's all it is!! I've shoveled 6" of "flurries" before!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good day for you to rest and read up some on AS. Sounds like you had a very productive day yesterday!! Rest up!!!
> 
> They are calling for flurries here tomorrow!!! Hope that's all it is!! I've shoveled 6" of "flurries" before!!!


 
SONW! I hate that chit! LOL At one time I loved it?That was before it made me hurt LOL I would like to move down to North or South Carolina some day?Mom lives in Florida but I don't much care for that far south.I just want a little better weather in the winter LOL


----------



## tbone75

Doing some leather work today.Finishing up the Mastermind knife LOL Pics when I get done here


----------



## farrell

how goes it all? havent been able to log on for a couple days. the duck huntin was freakin awesome yeaterday!!!!! saw probably 200 ducks flying all around us, shot three drake wood ducks, and my brother got two hens and a drake wood duck! huntin wasnt as good today saw a bunch and got one but most were out of range.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> how goes it all? havent been able to log on for a couple days. the duck huntin was freakin awesome yeaterday!!!!! saw probably 200 ducks flying all around us, shot three drake wood ducks, and my brother got two hens and a drake wood duck! huntin wasnt as good today saw a bunch and got one but most were out of range.


 
Good for you!Wood duck is some very good eating!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Good for you!Wood duck is some very good eating!


 
my brother told me to wrap the breasts in bacon and pan fry or grill. cant wait aint never had it.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> my brother told me to wrap the breasts in bacon and pan fry or grill. cant wait aint never had it.


 
I don't know how they fixed them?Me and a buddy got some and his wife cooked them.All I know it was GOOD! LOL


----------



## farrell

i have to get motivated and get huntin deer! only three months left!!!!:msp_scared: i am looking forward to huntin geese and other ducks as well! cant freakin wait!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## little possum

A little time marinating in italian dressing, wrap in bacon, throw it on the grill.  DONT OVER COOK IT! 

Im ready for our season to come back in


----------



## farrell

little possum said:


> A little time marinating in italian dressing, wrap in bacon, throw it on the grill.  DONT OVER COOK IT!
> 
> Im ready for our season to come back in


 
i didnt realize how much fun it would be! best smells in AM are gun powder and 2-stroke!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i have to get motivated and get huntin deer! only three months left!!!!:msp_scared: i am looking forward to huntin geese and other ducks as well! cant freakin wait!!!:msp_w00t:


 
Deer hunting?LOL All I do is open the window LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Deer hunting?LOL All I do is open the window LOL


 
i usually just have to get in my car and go for drive! my vehicles are deer magnets!!! usually hit one or two a year!


----------



## farrell

it was beautiful here yesterday mornin! frosty, cold, and sunshine!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i usually just have to get in my car and go for drive! my vehicles are deer magnets!!! usually hit one or two a year!


 
You too! I quit counting after I hit 30 deer!What sucks bad I have hit 2 with my old vette!


----------



## farrell

i have hit two at a time once! hit one nearly every year sometimes two for the past ten years! two turkeys but the canadian goose was the best!


----------



## roncoinc

blackened blackback flounder


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> blackened blackback flounder


 
looks good ron!


----------



## little possum

Also, cut the breasts up. Soak in buttermilk overnight, or salt/water, whatever. Throw them in a crock pot with some potatoes, carrots, and onions... yum!

I gotta get a dog that will hunt! 5 labs, and all house pets  Oh well, around here the dog would probably take the boat and go home, usually not much shootin going on


----------



## farrell

little possum said:


> Also, cut the breasts up. Soak in buttermilk overnight, or salt/water, whatever. Throw them in a crock pot with some potatoes, carrots, and onions... yum!
> 
> I gotta get a dog that will hunt! 5 labs, and all house pets  Oh well, around here the dog would probably take the boat and go home, usually not much shootin going on


 
my brothers dog is good at his job! the last couple times i have been out, i couldnt believe the amount of ducks i have seen! been out siw or seven times and have shot 150 rounds, and have gotten four ducks. they are hard to hit (first time hunting them and severly out of practice)!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> blackened blackback flounder


 
That looks good Ron! Seen that knife some where before too? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron the 350 P&C just got here!This sucker does have a 2 ring piston?


----------



## tbone75

350 P&C pic


----------



## tbone75

Inside pic


----------



## tbone75

Knife pics. LP wanted to see some.All but the bottom 2 on the left are made from files.The other 2 are regular knife steel


----------



## farrell

is that p/c for a husky 350? if so never seen one with a double ring! unless its for a 346xp. nice knives john!


----------



## little possum

Awesome 

Ive had my file blanks for almost over a year now..  But cant decide what I want to do. The heat treating kinda scared me away from knife making.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> is that p/c for a husky 350? if so never seen one with a double ring! unless its for a 346xp. nice knives john!


 
Yep Husky 350 I got from England.I never seen one with 2 rings before either?I hope its better? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yep Husky 350 I got from England.I never seen one with 2 rings before either?I hope its better? LOL


 
dont see why it wouldnt be. better compression right? i bet it is a 350 jug (has the removeable transfer covers) and a 346 piston(double ring).


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Awesome
> 
> Ive had my file blanks for almost over a year now..  But cant decide what I want to do. The heat treating kinda scared me away from knife making.


 
If you use files there is no need to heat treat.You just have to grind slow and not get it very hot.If its to hot to hold you got it to hot!Just grind a little and cool in water.You can drill holes for your handle with solid carbide bits.Been doing these for over 15 yrs. now and it works!


----------



## tbone75

LP I can show you how to make a small forge to heat treat in.Very easy!There is a thread on knife making on here some where if you can find it.Very good info there!


----------



## tbone75

BTW the long knives are 14". The rest ? LOL


----------



## farrell

they all look really nice! i really like the one with the antler handle!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> they all look really nice! i really like the one with the antler handle!


 
I have made several of them.But its hard to find a antler that will make a good handle.That is the only one I saved for myself! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind knife all done!


----------



## little possum

Thanks John. Maybe if I can find some free time during the winter. 

Shoerfast had a great thread on knife making. Actually the reasoning behind me buying the file blanks.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Thanks John. Maybe if I can find some free time during the winter.
> 
> Shoerfast had a great thread on knife making. Actually the reasoning behind me buying the file blanks.


 
Anytime your ready I will help you all I can! Just plain old wore out flat files is what I use.If you want to forge one any file will dld leaf and coil springs work great too!Good steel in them.I haven't got into that so far LOL


----------



## tbone75

Robin how come you got to stay home?You been bad or something? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Nice looking knife, John

I can finally post on this site again. Looks like a server was down yesterday but we are good to go today.


----------



## sefh3

What's the flange that bolts on the side for?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> What's the flange that bolts on the side for?


 
Transfer covers.Factory ones are like that too.


----------



## dancan

That server crash was great , I got to sleep in for two days in a row LOL !








This one will wait for a machine , the heavy side and the lean are on the wrong side and it's at least 3' at the butt .


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Nice looking knife, John
> 
> I can finally post on this site again. Looks like a server was down yesterday but we are good to go today.


 
Thanks! The site was down for a while?Seem to have it fixed for now? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of dang slackers!Where ya all at?


----------



## tbone75

Almost page 1500!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That server crash was great , I got to sleep in for two days in a row LOL !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one will wait for a machine , the heavy side and the lean are on the wrong side and it's at least 3' at the butt .


 
Nice logs!Make you some shed boards out of them!


----------



## tbone75

I need more Dolmars!  That saw is so fun!


----------



## tbone75

Trying to get to page 1500!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 350 P&C pic


 
Oh my  that one gonna be fun ! 
wonder where the ring ends go ?
will find out.
include the intake boot and of course the base..


----------



## tbone75

Huskys still rock!Just not as good as Dolmar LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to be close? :Edit got there!


----------



## jimdad07

I have some catching up to do, couldn't get on last night. I have some questions on cylinder base gaskets for you guys. I was wondering how well the aluminum can gasket works. I don't even want to tell you guys which saw the paper gasket failed on. I want to cry right now, now I have to find a used extremely hard to find piston and cylinder because there is no way in he!! I can afford to get a NOS one at this time. I am so f'ing p!$$#& at myself right now:mad2::mad2::mad2::taped::taped:


----------



## roncoinc

While AS was down yestday i did git to cut some wood 
good thing i brot the " meyerized monster " ..
base of a couple had to cut off from both sides,the 36 in bar wouldnt reach..
took two guys to knock them off the stump so i could noodle them into 4 or more pieces so two guys could lift them 
the big chunks are buried out of site in the truck.
mudflaps dragging all the way home !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I have some catching up to do, couldn't get on last night. I have some questions on cylinder base gaskets for you guys. I was wondering how well the aluminum can gasket works. I don't even want to tell you guys which saw the paper gasket failed on. I want to cry right now, now I have to find a used extremely hard to find piston and cylinder because there is no way in he!! I can afford to get a NOS one at this time. I am so f'ing p!$$#& at myself right now:mad2::mad2::mad2::taped::taped:


 
Gotta come clean JIm so we can know what to suggest..
first suggestion,dont use paper,only hondabond !! check sqush.
then make sure bolts are tight


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> While AS was down yestday i did git to cut some wood
> good thing i brot the " meyerized monster " ..
> base of a couple had to cut off from both sides,the 36 in bar wouldnt reach..
> took two guys to knock them off the stump so i could noodle them into 4 or more pieces so two guys could lift them
> the big chunks are buried out of site in the truck.
> mudflaps dragging all the way home !! LOL !!


 
Poor truck! LOL


----------



## dancan

The big tree is a hemlock , when they get to that size the boards aren't much good because the tree usually has ''Shake'' and they break or is rotten in the center , the other issue is how do you wrestle a 36" diameter log on a manual mill  .


Now I'm on page 1500 :tongue2: .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Gotta come clean JIm so we can know what to suggest..
> first suggestion,dont use paper,only hondabond !! check sqush.
> then make sure bolts are tight


 
What about 3 Bond? I just used it on that chicom Husky cylinder.Been running good so far?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The big tree is a hemlock , when they get to that size the boards aren't much good because the tree usually has ''Shake'' and they break or is rotten in the center , the other issue is how do you wrestle a 36" diameter log on a manual mill  .
> 
> 
> Now I'm on page 1500 :tongue2: .


 
Fire wood? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What about 3 Bond? I just used it on that chicom Husky cylinder.Been running good so far?


 
same stuff,anerobic sealer.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Gotta come clean JIm so we can know what to suggest..
> first suggestion,dont use paper,only hondabond !! check sqush.
> then make sure bolts are tight


 
I used a manilla folder and permatex on some advice I got. I had checked squish and I was somewhere around .02, I checked it with a piece of electrical solder. It's on the 120si. It made me sick to my stomach when it happened. I was still running it a little fat because I was a little gun shy of leaning it out after what had happened to the 9010. I also torqued down those cylinder bolts pretty tight, and believe me when I say I am not a limp wristed guy by any means. The piston is roached but the cylinder may be savable. This is not the kind of learning experience I wanted to get with saw mods. I will get some pics on for you guys in the next night or two, I can't even look at the saw right now.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> same stuff,anerobic sealer.


 
OK I am good to go LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Fire wood? LOL


 
It would be a hard sell around here but if it was close to home I'd burn it .
Everyone wants that nice stuff Ron has in the back of his truck !


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I used a manilla folder and permatex on some advice I got. I had checked squish and I was somewhere around .02, I checked it with a piece of electrical solder. It's on the 120si. It made me sick to my stomach when it happened. I was still running it a little fat because I was a little gun shy of leaning it out after what had happened to the 9010. I also torqued down those cylinder bolts pretty tight, and believe me when I say I am not a limp wristed guy by any means. The piston is roached but the cylinder may be savable. This is not the kind of learning experience I wanted to get with saw mods. I will get some pics on for you guys in the next night or two, I can't even look at the saw right now.


 
Sorry to hear that Jim.Sure sucks!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It would be a hard sell around here but if it was close to home I'd burn it .
> Everyone wants that nice stuff Ron has in the back of his truck !


 
Chippers take it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Back in a bit.Got to take care of some stuff.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I used a manilla folder and permatex on some advice I got. I had checked squish and I was somewhere around .02, I checked it with a piece of electrical solder. It's on the 120si. It made me sick to my stomach when it happened. I was still running it a little fat because I was a little gun shy of leaning it out after what had happened to the 9010. I also torqued down those cylinder bolts pretty tight, and believe me when I say I am not a limp wristed guy by any means. The piston is roached but the cylinder may be savable. This is not the kind of learning experience I wanted to get with saw mods. I will get some pics on for you guys in the next night or two, I can't even look at the saw right now.


 
twenty thou gives you another 4 thou to play with,..
hondabond,yamabond,3 bond,etc.
guess we know now prematex and paper dont work


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Sorry to hear that Jim.Sure sucks!


 
The only good thing is that it is a learning experience that I will not forget. I will look for a new piston when I can save up for one and learn another hard lesson. Fortunately the 044 I ported and sold is running great, that one I tore down to nothing and started over, including an OEM cylinder gasket. I will do the same with the 120si. I will split it and go from the ground up and get the right stuff this time, just like with the 044. It will be a better saw and I will get a little better at working on them because of it. To add to all of the fun, I wrecked my work van yesterday morning when a big doe ran out in front of me in the dark and got nailed at 60mph, she ended up going through the radiator and destroying that. $4200.00 worth of damage. I can at least say that I almost made it to 30 without hitting one around here, that is an accomplishment in itself.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> twenty thou gives you another 4 thou to play with,..
> hondabond,yamabond,3 bond,etc.
> guess we know now prematex and paper dont work


 
We sure do know now. I hope I am not the only one who has done this. I would have liked to try the brass shim stock like Jerry said he made his out of, but I had no access to any at the time. Live and learn. My wife had to talk me down from the top of the roof after it happened.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I used a manilla folder and permatex on some advice I got. I had checked squish and I was somewhere around .02, I checked it with a piece of electrical solder. It's on the 120si. It made me sick to my stomach when it happened. I was still running it a little fat because I was a little gun shy of leaning it out after what had happened to the 9010. I also torqued down those cylinder bolts pretty tight, and believe me when I say I am not a limp wristed guy by any means. The piston is roached but the cylinder may be savable. This is not the kind of learning experience I wanted to get with saw mods. I will get some pics on for you guys in the next night or two, I can't even look at the saw right now.


 
Very sorry to hear about the 120, did the base gasket fail? Did you use Permatex Copper?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh my  that one gonna be fun !
> wonder where the ring ends go ?
> will find out.
> include the intake boot and of course the base..


 
You need the piston to don't you?Don't need the rings do you?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> The only good thing is that it is a learning experience that I will not forget. I will look for a new piston when I can save up for one and learn another hard lesson. Fortunately the 044 I ported and sold is running great, that one I tore down to nothing and started over, including an OEM cylinder gasket. I will do the same with the 120si. I will split it and go from the ground up and get the right stuff this time, just like with the 044. It will be a better saw and I will get a little better at working on them because of it. To add to all of the fun, I wrecked my work van yesterday morning when a big doe ran out in front of me in the dark and got nailed at 60mph, she ended up going through the radiator and destroying that. $4200.00 worth of damage. I can at least say that I almost made it to 30 without hitting one around here, that is an accomplishment in itself.


 
LOL I quit counting when I hit 30 of them!Several more after that!2 with the old vette


----------



## pioneerguy600

There were 2 deer on the lot when Dan and I arrived Sunday morning, they moved into the woods before I could get my camera out and fired up.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very sorry to hear about the 120, did the base gasket fail? Did you use Permatex Copper?


 
Yes it did, just a little spot on the front of the cylinder under the muffler. I was using the Permatex Copper. This is the same thing I did with Frankensaw. I am going to tear that one apart and replace the gasket. Like I said, learning experience, it's how one grows to be a better mechanic on whatever it is that you are trying to fix.


----------



## tbone75

What have been into Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What have been into Jerry?


 
I am now finishing out the interior of a big house my good friend has built to sell. I was supposed to work on it from start to completion but I was working on the other one for my friend to mkove into and live there. I have 1150 ceramic tiles to lay in place by Saturday.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am now finishing out the interior of a big house my good friend has built to sell. I was supposed to work on it from start to completion but I was working on the other one for my friend to mkove into and live there. I have 1150 ceramic tiles to lay in place by Saturday.


 
Very busy!Lot of tile to get in quick!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin how come you got to stay home?You been bad or something? :hmm3grin2orange:




LOL!! No it was one of those organized tours type of thing...not my cup-o-tea!! She called tonight and they had a midevil dinner in a castle..lots of music..step dancers and they had to eat the entire dinner with no utensils..only a knife...they had soup too!! LOL!! She's having a good time..I'm glad....she works her butt off...helping make ends meet around here..she deserves it!!
I like to travel but don't take to being herded about. I might find a pub that might take a day to examine throughly!!! Beside I might end up with a saw or two while she's gone!!!!LOL!! If that darn check would just arrive for the final payment on that stair job...there's this 2095 in super shape I've had my eye on $350.00 with two 32" bars..not bad...not bad!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Yes it did, just a little spot on the front of the cylinder under the muffler. I was using the Permatex Copper. This is the same thing I did with Frankensaw. I am going to tear that one apart and replace the gasket. Like I said, learning experience, it's how one grows to be a better mechanic on whatever it is that you are trying to fix.


 
How true but that is learning by the school of hard knocks.
I have used Permatex copper for hundreds of base gasket installs and have not had one fail yet. Made gaskets from all sorts of materials to and no failures to date. There is next to no pressures in the base of a chainsaw that does not have reed valves.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Very busy!Lot of tile to get in quick!


 
Yep,...I have spent 2.5 days getting all the surfaces ready to receive the tiles, started installing them today just after lunch. I got 137 stuck into place by 7:30 tonight.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! No it was one of those organized tours type of thing...not my cup-o-tea!! She called tonight and they had a midevil dinner in a castle..lots of music..step dancers and they had to eat the entire dinner with no utensils..only a knife...they had soup too!! LOL!! She's having a good time..I'm glad....she works her butt off...helping make ends meet around here..she deserves it!!
> I like to travel but don't take to being herded about. I might find a pub that might take a day to examine throughly!!! Beside I might end up with a saw or two while she's gone!!!!LOL!! If that darn check would just arrive for the final payment on that stair job...there's this 2095 in super shape I've had my eye on $350.00 with two 32" bars..not bad...not bad!!!


 
When the boss is away? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Tucking the OL in back in a bit


----------



## Cantdog

Seals and flywheel puller came in today for that 036...put both seals in and got an acceptable pressure test......got it nearly back together.....that flywheel side seal sucks..it's tiny...small wonder it fizzed out. I guess I'm spoiled...all my saws use the same seal both sides...they just harden up after 20-30 yrs..never seen a pylable one wear out.......SSS!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Seals and flywheel puller came in today for that 036...put both seals in and got an acceptable pressure test......got it nearly back together.....that flywheel side seal sucks..it's tiny...small wonder it fizzed out. I guess I'm spoiled...all my saws use the same seal both sides...they just harden up after 20-30 yrs..never seen a pylable one wear out.......SSS!!!!!


 
Now you know why i dont like to work on creamsickles


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihls have learned me how to work with more than one tool at a time, just like a surgeon. My mechanical skills have been heightened by working on Stihls and I have not had a hard time inserting or removing any seals in them.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> How true but that is learning by the school of hard knocks.
> I have used Permatex copper for hundreds of base gasket installs and have not had one fail yet. Made gaskets from all sorts of materials to and no failures to date. There is next to no pressures in the base of a chainsaw that does not have reed valves.


 
I was basing what I said about the gasket and burning the saw up by a spot missing under the muffler that looked like it was missing completely, thought it got sucked into the crankcase. I was wrong. I was also basing the puked out piston on looking like it was slightly scored through the exhaust port, turned out to be excess mix and some carbon probably from running too rich. The way it felt pulling on the recoil felt just like the 9010 did after it roached and I freed it up. I was wrong again. I feel very foolish for once again posting before I had the whole story, sorry guys I panicked. I have felt sick about this for a couple of days now. Turns out the connecting rod roller bearings gave up the ghost on the crankshaft itself. Thank God I have another set on the crank case of a 116si sitting in a box. If the $ money is there, I might try to find a new set instead. Again I feel like a fool posting before I had the whole story, I just had to get it off my chest.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Now you know why i dont like to work on creamsickles



Yeah I'm getting it....slowly....got an 026 to git out the door too. Funny thing...around here, all the wood cutters run Huskys and some Jonsereds.....all the transplants (with the long dollars) run Stihl.....so when they break somebody has to take their money and fix their saws...I guess if I want to do saw work for money then I'll just have to buck up and deal.......SSS ...$$$ don't change that!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I was basing what I said about the gasket and burning the saw up by a spot missing under the muffler that looked like it was missing completely, thought it got sucked into the crankcase. I was wrong. I was also basing the puked out piston on looking like it was slightly scored through the exhaust port, turned out to be excess mix and some carbon probably from running too rich. The way it felt pulling on the recoil felt just like the 9010 did after it roached and I freed it up. I was wrong again. I feel very foolish for once again posting before I had the whole story, sorry guys I panicked. I have felt sick about this for a couple of days now. Turns out the connecting rod roller bearings gave up the ghost on the crankshaft itself. Thank God I have another set on the crank case of a 116si sitting in a box. If the $ money is there, I might try to find a new set instead. Again I feel like a fool posting before I had the whole story, I just had to get it off my chest.


 
I am relieved that it was not the base gasket.


----------



## little possum

Thats what I have John.

Yall keep us updated on those P/Cs for the 350s, I may need one..


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am relieved that it was not the base gasket.


 
So am I. I was so sick over it when it happened I just pulled the muffler off, saw what I saw and put it up. I couldn't even look at it. I thought I really screwed that poor saw up, I didn't even want to tell you guys but I felt guilty about holding back. Now I have to split the crank case and do a whole new seal set any ways. I think it is better that way any how, that way I can really go through it now the way it should be and should have been to start with. I did it right on the 044 I did and it turned out to be an awesome saw. The guy who bought it off of me says he can't put it down. He put it up against a newer ms440 that his cousin has and he says it smoked the newer saw. That's when you know you did good. I miss that saw but I still think that the 120 is a better saw and performs a little better than the 044.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> So am I. I was so sick over it when it happened I just pulled the muffler off, saw what I saw and put it up. I couldn't even look at it. I thought I really screwed that poor saw up, I didn't even want to tell you guys but I felt guilty about holding back. Now I have to split the crank case and do a whole new seal set any ways. I think it is better that way any how, that way I can really go through it now the way it should be and should have been to start with. I did it right on the 044 I did and it turned out to be an awesome saw. The guy who bought it off of me says he can't put it down. He put it up against a newer ms440 that his cousin has and he says it smoked the newer saw. That's when you know you did good. I miss that saw but I still think that the 120 is a better saw and performs a little better than the 044.


 
I like them both also, I have a couple of 120`s and a 6800 but the 044 has won my trust as a production saw. They are my main all around saws, the 046/044 hybrid is coming on strong as is the 046 in the right situations.


----------



## roncoinc

First time i have heard of a lower end going on an old dolmar,i thot they lasted forever ??


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> So am I. I was so sick over it when it happened I just pulled the muffler off, saw what I saw and put it up. I couldn't even look at it. I thought I really screwed that poor saw up, I didn't even want to tell you guys but I felt guilty about holding back. Now I have to split the crank case and do a whole new seal set any ways. I think it is better that way any how, that way I can really go through it now the way it should be and should have been to start with. I did it right on the 044 I did and it turned out to be an awesome saw. The guy who bought it off of me says he can't put it down. He put it up against a newer ms440 that his cousin has and he says it smoked the newer saw. That's when you know you did good. I miss that saw but I still think that the 120 is a better saw and performs a little better than the 044.



Well Jim, the good thing about starting from the beginning is that in the end you know what you have!! A midpoint repair is always worrysome to me and even if the saw performs well I'm always waiting for the other shoe to fall. Like on this 036...the flywheel side seal was gone and once replaced passed a pressure/vac test but then I tore the clutch and oil pump off and replaced that seal as well. New seals...new OEM P&C..everything else checked out fine..when I hand the saw back to the client I will have all confidence that it will run well quite some time before it needs any more attention. It is more work that might not have been needed right now but I would worry if I had not gone the route I went.....it's a balance...$10.00 seal....$230.00 top end....an easy choice really!!!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Thats what I have John.
> 
> Yall keep us updated on those P/Cs for the 350s, I may need one..


 
Your ready! LOL The P&C came off fleabay from England for about 104 shipped.45mm to!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> First time i have heard of a lower end going on an old dolmar,i thot they lasted forever ??


 
I have always heard the same thing. I had a lot of things go through my head when that thing quit, it actually quit on me. The first was oh ####!!!!, I didn't bevel the top of the exhaust port enough and I tore every thing up. I am glad it wasn't my port job.


----------



## roncoinc

OL is pizzed at me tonite !!! LOL !!!
got my new to me woodstove instaled today and had to fire it up and burn it out 
she went upstairs and was 90 deg !! opened windows and fans on to cool down but still 80 
wait till she hears the sound of me putting more wood in before i go to bed !!
i think this is gonna be as good as my last one.that one get 12 hr burns with a ful load of the right wood.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Well Jim, the good thing about starting from the beginning is that in the end you know what you have!! A midpoint repair is always worrysome to me and even if the saw performs well I'm always waiting for the other shoe to fall. Like on this 036...the flywheel side seal was gone and once replaced passed a pressure/vac test but then I tore the clutch and oil pump off and replaced that seal as well. New seals...new OEM P&C..everything else checked out fine..when I hand the saw back to the client I will have all confidence that it will run well quite some time before it needs any more attention. It is more work that might not have been needed right now but I would worry if I had not gone the route I went.....it's a balance...$10.00 seal....$230.00 top end....an easy choice really!!!


 
You are 100% right. It is a better feeling to start from scratch. I plan to paint it now that it will get the split treatment and so on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OL is pizzed at me tonite !!! LOL !!!
> got my new to me woodstove instaled today and had to fire it up and burn it out
> she went upstairs and was 90 deg !! opened windows and fans on to cool down but still 80
> wait till she hears the sound of me putting more wood in before i go to bed !!
> i think this is gonna be as good as my last one.that one get 12 hr burns with a ful load of the right wood.


 
I have a fire on tonigh as well, just a little damp and cold here tonight. Only burning 2X4`s that were scrapped after their removal on the last job I did this summer, free wood!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You are 100% right. It is a better feeling to start from scratch. I plan to paint it now that it will get the split treatment and so on.


 
If your spare crank does not turn out to be good let me know.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OL is pizzed at me tonite !!! LOL !!!
> got my new to me woodstove instaled today and had to fire it up and burn it out
> she went upstairs and was 90 deg !! opened windows and fans on to cool down but still 80
> wait till she hears the sound of me putting more wood in before i go to bed !!
> i think this is gonna be as good as my last one.that one get 12 hr burns with a ful load of the right wood.


 
:msp_ohmy: You are in trouble :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> You are 100% right. It is a better feeling to start from scratch. I plan to paint it now that it will get the split treatment and so on.


 
Clean it well for paint.
use a quality primer and let it cook for a couple days over the woodstove.
then paint and let that cook a few days over the stove..
sometimes i'll let stuff hang there for a week..
paint gets good and cured by then


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a fire on tonigh as well, just a little damp and cold here tonight. Only burning 2X4`s that were scrapped after their removal on the last job I did this summer, free wood!



LOL!! Yep, me too but doug fir scraps from that stair job...in the cook stove...they are calling for perhaps "flurries" tomorrow night!!!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> If your spare crank does not turn out to be good let me know.


 
Thanks Jerry.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Clean it well for paint.
> use a quality primer and let it cook for a couple days over the woodstove.
> then paint and let that cook a few days over the stove..
> sometimes i'll let stuff hang there for a week..
> paint gets good and cured by then


 
Have you found a color that matches that Dolly red?


----------



## tbone75

Any of you guys ever use urathane paint on saws?I did a lot of cars with it.Very tough stuff


----------



## jimdad07

I made the frame for this chest side out of scrap Doug fir off of a house that I wired a few years ago. The panels I made out of pallet wood with a mahogony strip here and there. I drilled, doweled and glued those panels together, after that I ran them through the planer. They turned out nice.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

how about Powder coating?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Any of you guys ever use urathane paint on saws?I did a lot of cars with it.Very tough stuff


 
Yep,..that is what I use most of the time, otherwise its epoxy.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> how about Powder coating?


 
Hey Jacob. I have never tried powder coating anything before.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> I made the frame for this chest side out of scrap Doug fir off of a house that I wired a few years ago. The panels I made out of pallet wood with a mahogony strip here and there. I drilled, doweled and glued those panels together, after that I ran them through the planer. They turned out nice.




Yeah...that looks good Jim.....you can certainly make some impressive stuff out of recycled materials. Damn Green Too!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Jacob. I have never tried powder coating anything before.


 
Arent all Stihl's metal crank cases powder coated?


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> how about Powder coating?



The really nice stuff is powder coated.....but long $$$$$


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..that is what I use most of the time, otherwise its epoxy.


 
Gas won't hurt it or most acid!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> The really nice stuff is powder coated.....but long $$$$$


 
How much $$$ are we talking? haha


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> The really nice stuff is powder coated.....but long $$$$$


 
My buddy had his bike frame done.400!


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Arent all Stihl's metal crank cases powder coated?


 
I don't know to be honest with you, I bet they are.


----------



## roncoinc

That last pic of the truckload of wood was the last to come off that lot.
all done,counted 50 trees we killed 

the other two lots i was doing the guy has to have the last layer of hot top put down before we can do any more there..the bank was looking at the lot clearing and saying that aint doing anygood cause ya cant build until road is done !
money is in a bond so will have to wait awhile to get back there,hopefully before snow cover..
it's ok tho,killed so many trees this summer and split so much wood and hauled so much wood and ran so much mix thru a bunch of saws i'm kinda getting tired of pulling that trigger 
i still have about 10 cord of rounds to split also 
oops,keep forgetting i got about 3 cord in log length to do up,  when will it end !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> That last pic of the truckload of wood was the last to come off that lot.
> all done,counted 50 trees we killed
> 
> the other two lots i was doing the guy has to have the last layer of hot top put down before we can do any more there..the bank was looking at the lot clearing and saying that aint doing anygood cause ya cant build until road is done !
> money is in a bond so will have to wait awhile to get back there,hopefully before snow cover..
> it's ok tho,killed so many trees this summer and split so much wood and hauled so much wood and ran so much mix thru a bunch of saws i'm kinda getting tired of pulling that trigger
> i still have about 10 cord of rounds to split also
> oops,keep forgetting i got about 3 cord in log length to do up,  when will it end !!


 
Never!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Gas won't hurt it or most acid!



Then that's what ya need...if you are going the whole enchilada you want the finish to be gas/oil proof!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I don't know to be honest with you, I bet they are.


 
Yes all Stihls are powder coated. Chainsaws cost around $200. to have them powdercoated, all in one color, around here.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> My buddy had his bike frame done.400!



That sounds about right John...last I knew Harley heads and cyls were about the same to PC.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That last pic of the truckload of wood was the last to come off that lot.
> all done,counted 50 trees we killed
> 
> the other two lots i was doing the guy has to have the last layer of hot top put down before we can do any more there..the bank was looking at the lot clearing and saying that aint doing anygood cause ya cant build until road is done !
> money is in a bond so will have to wait awhile to get back there,hopefully before snow cover..
> it's ok tho,killed so many trees this summer and split so much wood and hauled so much wood and ran so much mix thru a bunch of saws i'm kinda getting tired of pulling that trigger
> i still have about 10 cord of rounds to split also
> oops,keep forgetting i got about 3 cord in log length to do up,  when will it end !!


 
Lots of wood Ron!End? Whats that? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Wow... 200 bucks thats crazy!! 
Hey guys I met a really nice girl  Her name is Tracy and she's a year older then me. I met her on the internet and turns out she lives like a mile away from where home is


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That sounds about right John...last I knew Harley heads and cyls were about the same to PC.


 
That was at least 5 years ago.A 1200 Sportster


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Wow... 200 bucks thats crazy!!
> Hey guys I met a really nice girl  Her name is Tracy and she's a year older then me. I met her on the internet and turns out she lives like a mile away from where home is


 
Oh chit!There he goes again LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jim,,like Jerry i have found epoxy to hold up very well,,but i also cook that for days over the stove also.
sometimes cant find rite color so i go with what i can.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> That was at least 5 years ago.A 1200 Sportster


 
BTW I did ask him why on that? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Never!!!


 
Durn,only got 5 hrs outta 3 pieces of wood


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jim,,like Jerry i have found epoxy to hold up very well,,but i also cook that for days over the stove also.
> sometimes cant find rite color so i go with what i can.


 
I even use epoxy primer, its not cheap but the result is very durable against abrasion, gas and oil.


----------



## Cantdog

I'm cavin...night guys...sucks to have missed a couple days..but it is what it is...


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Oh chit!There he goes again LOL


 
Well at least he's thinking about wood again


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite Jim.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Durn,only got 5 hrs outta 3 pieces of wood


 
Could be better?


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> I'm cavin...night guys...sucks to have missed a couple days..but it is what it is...


 
Good night Robin. I will look for the epoxy based, and bake it over the stove. On the 044 I put the parts underneath of the woodstove for days and it's holding up well, but I bet not as well as the epoxy based. I would like to do bearings and the works on this one, I think I will give my friend the old dealer I know a call and see is he has what I need. That guy still has a stock of Remington parts on the shelf from when he was a dealer for them.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I even use epoxy primer, its not cheap but the result is very durable against abrasion, gas and oil.



Almost missed it!! Yes epoxy primer is the only way to go if youare going the epoxy paint route!! NITE!!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nite Jim.


 
Still here, but not for much longer. Well, maybe a little longer, I am a bit wired after tearing the jug off of my baby.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I even use epoxy primer, its not cheap but the result is very durable against abrasion, gas and oil.


 
I would expect to match the paint and primer.
also enough cant be said about prep work.
without a good foundation to build on the rest is a waste of time.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Well at least he's thinking about wood again


 
:msp_lol::love1:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I would expect to match the paint and primer.
> also enough cant be said about prep work.
> without a good foundation to build on the rest is a waste of time.


 
You got that right!Needs to be super clean and dry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I would expect to match the paint and primer.
> also enough cant be said about prep work.
> without a good foundation to build on the rest is a waste of time.


 
I have posted a lot of times and in volumes about painting magnesium chainsaws, I will see if I can find the old thread.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I would expect to match the paint and primer.
> also enough cant be said about prep work.
> without a good foundation to build on the rest is a waste of time.


 
I have a supply of permatex metal filler, along with many other permatex products, that is sandable and takes paint very well. What do you guys like for body filler?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Almost missed it!! Yes epoxy primer is the only way to go if youare going the epoxy paint route!! NITE!!


 
Nite Robin


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I have a supply of permatex metal filler, along with many other permatex products, that is sandable and takes paint very well. What do you guys like for body filler?


 
Dont forget,that mag can soak up oil..


----------



## tbone75

Thanks Jerry I got that saved!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont forget,that mag can soak up oil..


 
I was wondering about that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I guess you fellas can just type in , Painting Magnesium , into the search function, it will bring up more than one thread about painting magnesium. The one started by Fat Guy( Nik) and one by a fellow called Preping Magnesium for Paint are good reads. I tried to post links but they don`t take properly, must be the site....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I guess you fellas can just type in , Painting Magnesium , into the search function, it will bring up more than one thread about painting magnesium. The one started by Fat Guy( Nik) and one by a fellow called Preping Magnesium for Paint are good reads. I tried to post links but they don`t take properly, must be the site....LOL


 
I will check them out before I do the P52!Sometime? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, got an early morning coming. Nite all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, got an early morning coming. Nite all.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

Good thread you put through, thanks.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me as well. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me as well. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


 
Nite Jim


----------



## dancan

SSSSSSlackers , stihl dreaming away the day .


----------



## Cantdog

Yep..bankers hours.......


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' all. 

John, 

I picked up a couple of older Huskies at my buddies place the other day. An old 45? and something a little smaller. Is there anything in that brand you need that I should keep an eye out for? My friend has a dealership and lets me pick through the junk. I'm pretty sure the old 45 is a complete powerhead. 

John....

JOHN!!!

Are you awake yet or what!?!?!?

dd


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Mornin' all.
> 
> John,
> 
> I picked up a couple of older Huskies at my buddies place the other day. An old 45? and something a little smaller. Is there anything in that brand you need that I should keep an eye out for? My friend has a dealership and lets me pick through the junk. I'm pretty sure the old 45 is a complete powerhead.
> 
> John....
> 
> JOHN!!!
> 
> Are you awake yet or what!?!?!?
> 
> dd


 
:hmm3grin2orange: yep I am here.I could use a fuel cap for a Husky 350 and all the trigger parts for one.The 2 plastic parts and spring.And the very hard parts to find Efco 134!I need both sides for it.


----------



## diggers_dad

Good mornin' John!

I don't think I have a 350 but I'll look for one next time I go over. He's a little out of my normal area so I have to sort of schedule a trip over there. I'm going back in a couple of weeks and I'll see what else he has around in the junk pile. There are always some assorted cases for Stihl and several Wild Thing varieties. I picked up a brand new Husky trimmer with a (bad) very strange starter set up. I haven't got it figured out yet.

dd


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Good mornin' John!
> 
> I don't think I have a 350 but I'll look for one next time I go over. He's a little out of my normal area so I have to sort of schedule a trip over there. I'm going back in a couple of weeks and I'll see what else he has around in the junk pile. There are always some assorted cases for Stihl and several Wild Thing varieties. I picked up a brand new Husky trimmer with a (bad) very strange starter set up. I haven't got it figured out yet.
> 
> dd


 
Thank you very much!Sorry I don't know the first thing about your trimmer?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: yep I am here.I could use a fuel cap for a Husky 350 and all the trigger parts for one.The 2 plastic parts and spring.And the very hard parts to find Efco 134!I need both sides for it.


 
C'mon John ! how many 350's you gonna try working on at the same time ??
three more piecesof wood in the stove last nite at 10pm,OL kept window open and fan going all night 
put a couple more pieces in at 8am,so 10 hr burn with plenty of coals left on a small amount of wood,till 76 downstairs 

I'm gonna get one of these !! cant resist and the price ! even if i just use it to check generator and splitter,may work on a saw ??
â˜… Tachometer Hour meter 2 4 Stroke Small Engine Spark â˜… | eBay


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> C'mon John ! how many 350's you gonna try working on at the same time ??
> three more piecesof wood in the stove last nite at 10pm,OL kept window open and fan going all night
> put a couple more pieces in at 8am,so 10 hr burn with plenty of coals left on a small amount of wood,till 76 downstairs
> 
> I'm gonna get one of these !! cant resist and the price ! even if i just use it to check generator and splitter,may work on a saw ??
> â˜… Tachometer Hour meter 2 4 Stroke Small Engine Spark â˜… | eBay


 
:hmm3grin2orange: That is for the one I gave my BIL.It only has the trigger.It works but without the safety piece its hard on the hand.Trigger may have a piece missing too?Stove is doing well I would say?The tach looks like it would be nice for the generator.


----------



## tbone75

Ron I got the P&C,base and boot ready to mail.What else I got you need? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I got the P&C,base and boot ready to mail.What else I got you need? LOL


 
take lots of pix first so you can see what was done 

got a clutch cover for a husky 365 ??


----------



## farrell

john i know i have a few extra parts for a 350 i can see what i have. that is if you need anything.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> take lots of pix first so you can see what was done
> 
> got a clutch cover for a husky 365 ??


 
I sure wish I had a clutch cover for you?I will take lots of pics too! I got to learn how to do some porting?I have 2 350 jugs to play with!Soon as my bits get here? I just want this one right LOL From what I got in this saw I could have bought a new 346!Or????? LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john i know i have a few extra parts for a 350 i can see what i have. that is if you need anything.


 
I could use lots of parts for one LOL Let me know what all you got?I know we can work something out?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I sure wish I had a clutch cover for you?I will take lots of pics too! I got to learn how to do some porting?I have 2 350 jugs to play with!Soon as my bits get here? I just want this one right LOL From what I got in this saw I could have bought a new 346!Or????? LOL


 
i thought porting would be hard too!! but i came to find out opening up the intake and exhaust and lower transfers was actually fairly easy!!! i am sure once you get into changing port timing it get a little more difficult.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i thought porting would be hard too!! but i came to find out opening up the intake and exhaust and lower transfers was actually fairly easy!!! i am sure once you get into changing port timing it get a little more difficult.


 
Yes that port timing is way over my head LOL I will be very happy with just a little porting LOL


----------



## farrell

i went and looked at what i had for parts....oiler, plate that goes over the oiler, chain tensioner, bar stud, chainbrake spring, primer bulb, throttle linkage guide, muffler, muffler bolt, plastic intake clamp.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i went and looked at what i had for parts....oiler, plate that goes over the oiler, chain tensioner, bar stud, chainbrake spring, primer bulb, throttle linkage guide, muffler, muffler bolt, plastic intake clamp.


 
I could use the primer,muffler and throttle linkage!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I could use the primer,muffler and throttle linkage!


 
its not the entire linkage its the rubber and plastic piece that sits between the case and top cover. sorry if i wasnt clear. i can send you the stuff. if i was closer i would deliver. unless your this way at all? but i doubt you are ever in wonderful nw pa.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> its not the entire linkage its the rubber and plastic piece that sits between the case and top cover. sorry if i wasnt clear. i can send you the stuff. if i was closer i would deliver. unless your this way at all? but i doubt you are ever in wonderful nw pa.


 
Hey I could use that rubber piece too! Never been in NW Pa. been in the SW LOL may be up that way next year on a trip North?Plan on going up around Jerry with a few other stops along the way just to say hi. LOL Anything you need right now?I don't have a lot of good parts but lots of small Poulan stuff.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hey I could use that rubber piece too! Never been in NW Pa. been in the SW LOL may be up that way next year on a trip North?Plan on going up around Jerry with a few other stops along the way just to say hi. LOL Anything you need right now?I don't have a lot of good parts but lots of small Poulan stuff.


 
i dont think there is anything i need for saws (other than saw diagnostic tools). but i can send the stuff anyway.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i dont think there is anything i need for saws (other than saw diagnostic tools). but i can send the stuff anyway.


 
Let me give you something for it? My diagnostic tools are Jerry,Ron,Jim,Robin ect. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron the 350 jug and stuff is on its way! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Let me give you something for it? My diagnostic tools are Jerry,Ron,Jim,Robin ect. LOL


 
its fine! just pm me your address.


----------



## tbone75

Got back from the PO.Picked up the mail and found these!Now soon as I get the nerve up LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Got back from the PO.Picked up the mail and found these!Now soon as I get the nerve up LOL


 
nice! carbide or hss? i used a 3/8 hss cutter but dulled up pretty quick! then switched a carbide ball nose cutter, it was sweet!


----------



## farrell

hey john this is on ebay currently......
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> nice! carbide or hss? i used a 3/8 hss cutter but dulled up pretty quick! then switched a carbide ball nose cutter, it was sweet!


 
HSS I thought that would work OK?Good thing I have carbide for the die grinder!


----------



## pioneerguy600

:msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got back from the PO.Picked up the mail and found these!Now soon as I get the nerve up LOL


 
I dont see anything there i would use to grind on a jug 
all look to aggressive.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dont see anything there i would use to grind on a jug
> all look to aggressive.


 
Well crap!Back to the drawing board :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

OK Ron- bit 9901 tungsten carbide!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK Ron- bit 9901 tungsten carbide!


 
Widget Supply 1/8 inch Carbide Cutter - Compare to Dremel 9901 - 1/8 inch shank

thats the one ! stones for the rest.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Widget Supply 1/8 inch Carbide Cutter - Compare to Dremel 9901 - 1/8 inch shank
> 
> thats the one ! stones for the rest.


 
OK I will order a couple


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Widget Supply 1/8 inch Carbide Cutter - Compare to Dremel 9901 - 1/8 inch shank
> 
> thats the one ! stones for the rest.


 
Stones plug up easy don't they?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK I will order a couple


 
Go to home depot or lowes,cost mote but you can lk at them first.
the 9001 is like $8 ay homers.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Go to home depot or lowes,cost mote but you can lk at them first.
> the 9001 is like $8 ay homers.


 
I will just order what you showed me and be safe LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I know Jerry uses the 1/4 inch stuff but for strating out the smaller slower 1/8 in wil save some grief..
slower makes misteaks not so quickly. 
i will have to take pix of beginer bits,but not tonite,raining to hard to go to the shop.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will just order what you showed me and be safe LOL


 
will still need some stones,wit for the pix.


----------



## tbone75

I had to order parts today so I bought a new fuel cap and trigger lock for the Husky.Its was cheap enough


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I know Jerry uses the 1/4 inch stuff but for strating out the smaller slower 1/8 in wil save some grief..
> slower makes misteaks not so quickly.
> i will have to take pix of beginer bits,but not tonite,raining to hard to go to the shop.


 
Its just like chainsaws, start out with the smaller models and work your way up to the bigger ones.I only use 1/8" shaft cutters on the upper transfers.


----------



## roncoinc

I couldnt help myself tonite,$5 each,poulan cva,mac 10-10 auto and a homie super 2 or sumthin


----------



## tbone75

I worked on your forks today Ron.They look OK not as nice as new?Still thinking about what to use on the handles?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I couldnt help myself tonite,$5 each,poulan cva,mac 10-10 auto and a homie super 2 or sumthin


 
Not bad Ron! You can scrap them and make money LOL


----------



## tbone75

I sent that boat motor to the scrap yard.About chit when they told me 20.00!Should have took it apart first :bang:


----------



## Cantdog

Finished that OH36 today....dressed the bar and put on a new chain...fired her up and fit about a half cord of ash...it ran pretty good. Got a couple of questions for you Jerry. One what rpm are these supposed to be set at stock? It seems pretty happy at around 12,500....AND do you have the part # for the little spring that holds the detent lever against the chain brake handle? This saw was missing that spring and I didn't notice until I was assembling the clutch/oil pump and chainbrake cover/handle. I would pick one up as the chainbrake flag flaps around like a drunk goose....Thanks..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had you stripped that engine down and separated the aluminum and steel it would have brought $50. or more.
I placed 615 tiles today, should have the rest of them done tomorrow.
Big change in plans today, owner now wants to do 3 more floors with Porcelain tiles, roughly another 1000 pieces.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I sent that boat motor to the scrap yard.About chit when they told me 20.00!Should have took it apart first :bang:



Yeah John you should have dissmantled it and e-bayed the bits...you know there is someone out there that NEEDS those parts probably could have doubled your money!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Finished that OH36 today....dressed the bar and put on a new chain...fired her up and fit about a half cord of ash...it ran pretty good. Got a couple of questions for you Jerry. One what rpm are these supposed to be set at stock? It seems pretty happy at around 12,500....AND do you have the part # for the little spring that holds the detent lever against the chain brake handle? This saw was missing that spring and I didn't notice until I was assembling the clutch/oil pump and chainbrake cover/handle. I would pick one up as the chainbrake flag flaps around like a drunk goose....Thanks..


 
The RPM`s should be set at 13,000 -13,500 Max. unloaded. The little spring should be part# 0000 997 0628 unless it has been superceded, my Media Cat is not currently working, I have been too lazy to reload a bunch of info I lost on the last computer crash.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah John you should have dissmantled it and e-bayed the bits...you know there is someone out there that NEEDS those parts probably could have doubled your money!!!


 
Yes I should have done something with it.But I was very tired of tripping over it LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Thanx Jerry ...I'll probably leave it at 12,500 or so for breakin...this guy should not touch they carb screws if you know what I mean!! I'd rather leave it a little fat for a safty factor. Thanks for the number I'll hit the Stihl dealer tomorrow and what he doesn't have..LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thanx Jerry ...I'll probably leave it at 12,500 or so for breakin...this guy should not touch they carb screws if you know what I mean!! I'd rather leave it a little fat for a safty factor. Thanks for the number I'll hit the Stihl dealer tomorrow and what he doesn't have..LOL!!


 
:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

John to lazy to part an outboard..
Robin got a lazy brake flag.
Jerry just lazy ..

ron the geek spent all day hooking up a VOIP that should have taken 10 min..
6 hrs later found the culprit was a bad phone patch cord 
5,000 hrs a year and unlimited long distance to all of usa and clownada for $30 a year 
and no puter needed..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John to lazy to part an outboard..
> Robin got a lazy brake flag.
> Jerry just lazy ..
> 
> ron the geek spent all day hooking up a VOIP that should have taken 10 min..
> 6 hrs later found the culprit was a bad phone patch cord
> 5,000 hrs a year and unlimited long distance to all of usa and clownada for $30 a year
> and no puter needed..


 
Sounds cheap!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> John to lazy to part an outboard..
> Robin got a lazy brake flag.
> Jerry just lazy ..
> 
> ron the geek spent all day hooking up a VOIP that should have taken 10 min..
> 6 hrs later found the culprit was a bad phone patch cord
> 5,000 hrs a year and unlimited long distance to all of usa and clownada for $30 a year
> and no puter needed..


 
Hardly lazy, just put in 12 hrs laying ceramic tile. Watch it buddy, I know where you live,( clownada).


----------



## tbone75

Ron must be feeling good tonight LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John to lazy to part an outboard..
> Robin got a lazy brake flag.
> Jerry just lazy ..
> 
> ron the geek spent all day hooking up a VOIP that should have taken 10 min..
> 6 hrs later found the culprit was a bad phone patch cord
> 5,000 hrs a year and unlimited long distance to all of usa and clownada for $30 a year
> and no puter needed..


 
Yep I was very lazy today LOL


----------



## roncoinc

" I have been too lazy to reload a bunch of info I lost on the last computer crash. "
:msp_unsure:
clownadian ?? 
Aint my fault !
John made me do it !!
glad i dont cut tile no more,used to be fun,then came the epoxy grout 
still have a tile cutter just in case i get the urge..hope i dont.was in a friends house today that helped me with checking out the VOIP,we did over 3K of 12x ceramic in his house..
he is the guy that invented these..

http://www.amazon.com/Myvu-Personal-Media-Viewer-MA-0495/dp/B000W9OJVA


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron must be feeling good tonight LOL


 
Doc says take two before super..
thjen i get stupid and casnt spell 
if i wasnt meen to Jerry he would probly have a 365 clutch cover i could use


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John !! i ordered that tach


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hardly lazy, just put in 12 hrs laying ceramic tile. Watch it buddy, I know where you live,( clownada).



12 hrs laying tile ain't lazy nor funny...I hate floor work...wood or tile..just not a comfortable position to get into. Sucked when I was young and sucks more now!!!! But hey...look on the light side Jerry you only have a couple thousand more tile to set...and grout....and sponge....and sponge...and sponge.....Gee when you're done you wanna come do mine??? I only have about 950 sqft in four rooms on two floors to do....piece of cake!!! Some is even diagonal WHEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> " I have been too lazy to reload a bunch of info I lost on the last computer crash. "
> :msp_unsure:
> clownadian ??
> Aint my fault !
> John made me do it !!
> glad i dont cut tile no more,used to be fun,then came the epoxy grout
> still have a tile cutter just in case i get the urge..hope i dont.was in a friends house today that helped me with checking out the VOIP,we did over 3K of 12x ceramic in his house..
> he is the guy that invented these..
> 
> Amazon.com: Myvu Personal Media Viewer Solo Plus Edition (MA-0495): MP3 Players & Accessories


 
Hey! Don't blame me I did nothing :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> " I have been too lazy to reload a bunch of info I lost on the last computer crash. "
> :msp_unsure:
> clownadian ??
> Aint my fault !
> John made me do it !!
> glad i dont cut tile no more,used to be fun,then came the epoxy grout
> still have a tile cutter just in case i get the urge..hope i dont.was in a friends house today that helped me with checking out the VOIP,we did over 3K of 12x ceramic in his house..
> he is the guy that invented these..
> 
> Amazon.com: Myvu Personal Media Viewer Solo Plus Edition (MA-0495): MP3 Players & Accessories


 
Must be a super geek!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> " I have been too lazy to reload a bunch of info I lost on the last computer crash. "
> :msp_unsure:
> clownadian ??
> Aint my fault !
> John made me do it !!
> glad i dont cut tile no more,used to be fun,then came the epoxy grout
> still have a tile cutter just in case i get the urge..hope i dont.was in a friends house today that helped me with checking out the VOIP,we did over 3K of 12x ceramic in his house..
> he is the guy that invented these..
> 
> Amazon.com: Myvu Personal Media Viewer Solo Plus Edition (MA-0495): MP3 Players & Accessories


 
Yea ,...I have been lazy but not today....LOL,.....I have been doing hard tile for 40 years or more, have no idea how many square feet I have layed over this time period but the builder I am placing for right now gets me for each house he builds. I also did his own personal house, it has 3,300 sq ft on each of its 3 floors....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !! i ordered that tach


 
I would think that would be great on a generator!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> 12 hrs laying tile ain't lazy nor funny...I hate floor work...wood or tile..just not a comfortable position to get into. Sucked when I was young and sucks more now!!!! But hey...look on the light side Jerry you only have a couple thousand more tile to set...and grout....and sponge....and sponge...and sponge.....Gee when you're done you wanna come do mine??? I only have about 950 sqft in four rooms on two floors to do....piece of cake!!! Some is even diagonal WHEEEEE!!!!!


 
Muratic acid takes a lot of work out of the sponging..
give the tops of the tile a light wiping with lysol first,makes a big diff in cleanup

then water and muratic and it makes nice wash with a surfectanct so it dont stick back down,let it dry then a swifter to clean it up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> 12 hrs laying tile ain't lazy nor funny...I hate floor work...wood or tile..just not a comfortable position to get into. Sucked when I was young and sucks more now!!!! But hey...look on the light side Jerry you only have a couple thousand more tile to set...and grout....and sponge....and sponge...and sponge.....Gee when you're done you wanna come do mine??? I only have about 950 sqft in four rooms on two floors to do....piece of cake!!! Some is even diagonal WHEEEEE!!!!!


 
Yup,..just a cakewalk,...I like doing mosaics and one of a kind jobs. I don`t mind the floor work yet, layed hardwood in hundreds of houses, back when it was nailed with cut nails hammered in with 32 oz flat faced flooring hammers, you never missed hitting the next nail on the head, unless you wanted missing fingers or thumb.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Muratic acid takes a lot of work out of the sponging..
> give the tops of the tile a light wiping with lysol first,makes a big diff in cleanup
> 
> then water and muratic and it makes nice wash with a surfectanct so it dont stick back down,let it dry then a swifter to clean it up.


 
Just polish it off with planer shavings.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup,..just a cakewalk,...I like doing mosaics and one of a kind jobs. I don`t mind the floor work yet, layed hardwood in hundreds of houses, back when it was nailed with cut nails hammered in with 32 oz flat faced flooring hammers, you never missed hitting the next nail on the head, unless you wanted missing fingers or thumb.


 
Durn,,i think i still have my hamer around here someplace..
then progress was made with the impact nail gun 
now it' all air..
to bad chainsaws havent progressed as much as flooring tools


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just polish it off with planer shavings.


 
You meen no more burlap bag and sawdust !!! ??? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Durn,,i think i still have my hamer around here someplace..
> then progress was made with the impact nail gun
> now it' all air..
> to bad chainsaws havent progressed as much as flooring tools


 
Why don't you and Jerry get together and do that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Durn,,i think i still have my hamer around here someplace..
> then progress was made with the impact nail gun
> now it' all air..
> to bad chainsaws havent progressed as much as flooring tools


 
Cleats are still the best, staples don`t hold the strips together as well and the air assist don`t drive the flooring strips together as tight as the nailed or cleated floor.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You meen no more burlap bag and sawdust !!! ??? :msp_ohmy:


 
Hard to get oil free coarse sawdust, planer shavings work good.


----------



## tbone75

Ron do I get to call this 350 a Donderized saw? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup,..just a cakewalk,...I like doing mosaics and one of a kind jobs. I don`t mind the floor work yet, layed hardwood in hundreds of houses, back when it was nailed with cut nails hammered in with 32 oz flat faced flooring hammers, you never missed hitting the next nail on the head, unless you wanted missing fingers or thumb.



LOL Yeah I used to have a guy do most of my hardwood...he was a piece of work...probably the biggest handlebar moustach you ever saw....didn't talk much...had an old cast iron "craftsman" table saw, no fence or mitre gauge..just the saw which was in very good condition. He also had a tape and big flat faced striking hammer..that was it for tools..oh and maybe a chalk line. Anyway when he came up to speed you could hear him all over the house BUM..BAM...BUM...BAM..over and over very steady. He would use the next nail to set the previous one then start that one, drive it almost home with the next blow...set it with the next blow..and start again...just like a machine. He was fast and good...two qualities that rarely happen in one person.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I plan on building another Pioneer/Partner 5000+ , I have a NOS piston and cylinder that I will be porting up and do a cylinder mill on the base to get it around .017 squish. I have been told they are some sort of hot rod just as they are. It will be interesting to see how much extra I can get out of it.


----------



## jimdad07

Been out working on the Dolly tonight. That is the easiest saw I have broken down yet. The flywheel puller that I bought for my 044 worked on this one which made my day. I didn't need to press the case apart, I am not sure if that is good though. The flywheel side bearing slid right off of the crank shaft with hardly any effort. The second pic is a trick I learned about getting flywheel nuts off easily, when possible I hold the clutch nut in the bench vise and it makes it much easier to get the flywheel nut off. The saw is filthy and will be cleaned heavily before I go any further. I hate working on them when they are like that.


----------



## Cantdog

Pretty much the same the 490 Jonsered isn't it???


I do mean the 5000 not the dolly...


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Been out working on the Dolly tonight. That is the easiest saw I have broken down yet. The flywheel puller that I bought for my 044 worked on this one which made my day. I didn't need to press the case apart, I am not sure if that is good though. The flywheel side bearing slid right off of the crank shaft with hardly any effort. The second pic is a trick I learned about getting flywheel nuts off easily, when possible I hold the clutch nut in the bench vise and it makes it much easier to get the flywheel nut off. The saw is filthy and will be cleaned heavily before I go any further.
> Once you get it cleaned up it will be much nicer to work on, looking good so far.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Pretty much the same the 490 Jonsered isn't it???
> 
> 
> I do mean the 5000 not the dolly...


 
Yes the 490 and 590 are just about the same as the 500/5000., just different colors. I have the Jonsereds also.


----------



## jimdad07

You guys covered some ground tonight. Go from flooring to a Partner 5000, I would love to see it. I see John is going to venture into porting at some point pretty quickly. Can't wait to see how he likes it. Ron is happy as always and Robin is talking about Jreds. About par for the course, that's why I come here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A couple of my 500/5000`s


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes the 490 and 590 are just about the same as the 500/5000., just different colors. I have the Jonsereds also.



I believe I have overlooked these two Jonsereds...I threw them in with the 510/20/25/35 series which were not worth a chit.....but the owners of the 490 and 590 have made me aware on no uncertain terms that my evaluation was flawed...LOL!!! Sounds like a fun project...don't forget the pics!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A couple of my 500/5000`s


 
Is that some you just got?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I believe I have overlooked these two Jonsereds...I threw them in with the 510/20/25/35 series which were not worth a chit.....but the owners of the 490 and 590 have made me aware on no uncertain terms that my evaluation was flawed...LOL!!! Sounds like a fun project...don't forget the pics!!!!


 
I just overhauled the 5000, the middle one in the pict of the three of them last weekend, put a new piston and ring in it, lowered the squish, modded the muffler and set it up with a .325 bar with a new Stihl chain, it rips as it is but the next one will get even more treatment...LOL
Will take some picts of the next build.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Is that some you just got?


 
Yes,.. I got one more 5000 and two Jonsereds.


----------



## tbone75

I will have to get me a J-Red some time just cause I don't have one LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will have to get me a J-Red some time just cause I don't have one LOL


 
Be careful what you wish for, they are not a wimpy saw...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Be careful what you wish for, they are not a wimpy saw...LOL


 
Even more reason LOL


----------



## jimdad07

They made a nice saw, I really like that line of saw. It's a shame that company isn't around any more.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

diggers_dad said:


> Good mornin' John!
> 
> I don't think I have a 350 but I'll look for one next time I go over. He's a little out of my normal area so I have to sort of schedule a trip over there. I'm going back in a couple of weeks and I'll see what else he has around in the junk pile. There are always some assorted cases for Stihl and several Wild Thing varieties. I picked up a brand new Husky trimmer with a (bad) very strange starter set up. I haven't got it figured out yet.
> 
> dd


 
Hey, don't forget about me & my affinity for Sachs Dolmar stuff when you go through that junk pile!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Even more reason LOL


 
This 2094 was the hardest chainsaw I ever owned to pull over, it did not have a decomp and the comp was about 165-170 cold. It got me a couple of times and bloodied my knuckles.


----------



## jimdad07

Don't hear you talk muck about the Jreds Jerry. That is a good looking saw too.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This 2094 was the hardest chainsaw I ever owned to pull over, it did not have a decomp and the comp was about 165-170 cold. It got me a couple of times and bloodied my knuckles.


 
Nice looking saw.Needs a decomp!


----------



## Cantdog

Gotta hang my hat guys....catch you in the AM....Dans been asleep a couple hrs now....I'll probably be lucky to post a distant second tomorrow........Nite!!!

P.S. Nice Jred Jerry...do you stihl have it??


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Gotta hang my hat guys....catch you in the AM....Dans been asleep a couple hrs now....I'll probably be lucky to post a distant second tomorrow........Nite!!!
> 
> P.S. Nice Jred Jerry...do you stihl have it??


 
Nite Robin.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Gotta hang my hat guys....catch you in the AM....Dans been asleep a couple hrs now....I'll probably be lucky to post a distant second tomorrow........Nite!!!
> 
> P.S. Nice Jred Jerry...do you stihl have it??


 
Nite Robin


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nice looking saw.Needs a decomp!


 
It was the most powerful chainsaw in stock form that I have ever came across. I ported it and lowered the squish+ modded the muffler, it then became a monster. I sold that saw to a fellow member from Hawaii. It is quite hard on recoil ropes and has broken .404 chains more than once...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Don't hear you talk muck about the Jreds Jerry. That is a good looking saw too.


 
I have not run the Jonsereds extensivelly but know guys first hand that have, they used to swear by them back in the 80`s but not so much now since Husqvarna took them over.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was the most powerful chainsaw in stock form that I have ever came across. I ported it and lowered the squish+ modded the muffler, it then became a monster. I sold that saw to a fellow member from Hawaii. It is quite hard on recoil ropes and has broken .404 chains more than once...LOL


 
I think that one is a favorite for a lot of millers over in the milling forum, as long as I don't have my models crossed.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have not run the Jonsereds extensivelly but know guys first hand that have, they used to swear by them back in the 80`s but not so much now since Husqvarna took them over.


 
Same story you hear with a lot companies that were taken over in that merger. Terrible what it did to Poulan, over time anyway. At first they seemed to have a great Poulan line. Seems they set a precident for making box store saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I think that one is a favorite for a lot of millers over in the milling forum, as long as I don't have my models crossed.


 
They make great milling saws and that is what the new owner uses it for even if he just rips very hard logs with it freehand.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> They make great milling saws and that is what the new owner uses it for even if he just rips very hard logs with it freehand.


 
I think I know who you sold it to, he does some incredible work. A very talented individual.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Same story you hear with a lot companies that were taken over in that merger. Terrible what it did to Poulan, over time anyway. At first they seemed to have a great Poulan line. Seems they set a precident for making box store saws.


 
Yea,..they just ran all of those companies just to make cheap homeowner orientated saws hence ruining good names but it makes their Pro model saws look even better.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I think I know who you sold it to, he does some incredible work. A very talented individual.


 
Yes he is,he needed a very powerful saw to pull long bars in that very hard wood.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea,..they just ran all of those companies just to make cheap homeowner orientated saws hence ruining good names but it makes their Pro model saws look even better.


 
Pretty sad. Funny how some of their best models were copied from some of those companies. Dirt bags.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey John, you like orange turd type saws don't you? If you want to trade for that 65 stinking up my shop, no problem. The only problem with it is a lack of spark. Let me work on it a little bit further and get it a little nicer for you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Pretty sad. Funny how some of their best models were copied from some of those companies. Dirt bags.


 
It is sad but that is business. Buy out and cut out the competition, use their ideas to better their equipment and then ruin that great namesake by making cheap junk and affixing the name to it, eg, Poulan Mc Culloch and Homelite.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hey John, you like orange turd type saws don't you? If you want to trade for that 65 stinking up my shop, no problem. The only problem with it is a lack of spark. Let me work on it a little bit further and get it a little nicer for you.


 
You don't need to do anything to it.Don't bother me none LOL I will get some pics for you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have let most of my Jonsereds go but I still have a few that are very good saws for their size and powerful to boot.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is sad but that is business. Buy out and cut out the competition, use their ideas to better their equipment and then ruin that great namesake by making cheap junk and affixing the name to it, eg, Poulan Mc Culloch and Homelite.


 
Another reason Husky sucks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Another reason Husky sucks.


 
+1


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is sad but that is business. Buy out and cut out the competition, use their ideas to better their equipment and then ruin that great namesake by making cheap junk and affixing the name to it, eg, Poulan Mc Culloch and Homelite.


 
They sure screwed them names!Not much good there now.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You don't need to do anything to it.Don't bother me none LOL I will get some pics for you.


 
Ditto.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Another reason Husky sucks.


 
Good thing someone around here likes them


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Good thing someone around here likes them


 
Somebody has to keep garbage off the streets.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Ditto.


 
This one is ready to cut.Just stained from oil and gas I would guess?Nothing broken on it


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Somebody has to keep garbage off the streets.


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Yep you take the mini-macs !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> This one is ready to cut.Just stained from oil and gas I would guess?Nothing broken on it


 This Husky is pretty clean, new fuel line, B+C is not terrible just rusty but the chain is not set up. The piston is spotless. The spark is the only issue I can see, the points are now clean and the condenser meters out well with the ohms, stores and releases. The nearest I can figure is its the coil.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Yep you take the mini-macs !


 
You have me confused with my wife. She has a passion for them little POS's.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> This Husky is pretty clean, new fuel line, B+C is not terrible just rusty but the chain is not set up. The piston is spotless. The spark is the only issue I can see, the points are now clean and the condenser meters out well with the ohms, stores and releases. The nearest I can figure is its the coil.


 
Just fine to me.It will give me something else to play with LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You have me confused with my wife. She has a passion for them little POS's.


 
But I send them to you!So that makes them yours LOL


----------



## tbone75

I will get some pics for you tomorrow


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just fine to me.It will give me something else to play with LOL


 
Better invest in some air fresheners for your shop.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> But I send them to you!So that makes them yours LOL


 
I am changing my name, I will now longer be known as Jim Smith (that is my real name BTW), I will now be known as Jim Jones. That way those yellow turds won't be considered mine.


----------



## tbone75

Just got myself a piece of pumpkin pie my MIL sent me!GOOD!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Better invest in some air fresheners for your shop.


 
Smells great Huskys every where LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, night all and have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

I see DD down there


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, night all and have a good day tomorrow.


 
Good night Jerry. Did you hear that John bought some Stihl air fresheners? I didn't hear that either, but that's what I will tell people.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, night all and have a good day tomorrow.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good night Jerry. Did you hear that John bought some Stihl air fresheners? I didn't hear that either, but that's what I will tell people.


 
Hey I got Stihls too!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I see DD down there


 
Just got in from the shop, cleaning up a couple of homeowner specials to turn a few bucks on. Little Poulan wearing "Patriot" markings and a Homelite "Ranger". Clean 'em up, new lines, fresh fuel, sharpen the chain and dress the bar and they will bring a few bucks. How's the back? I've got an elbow that's killin' me.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Hey I got Stihls too!


 
I bet they are the first saw you grab for when you go cutting, barring the Dolmar that is.:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I bet they are the first saw you grab for when you go cutting, barring the Dolmar that is.:msp_wink:


 
I take one of each.Husky,Dolmar,Stihl,Poulan,Echo LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Well, it's that time again for me. You guys have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## diggers_dad

ARsawMechanic said:


> Hey, don't forget about me & my affinity for Sachs Dolmar stuff when you go through that junk pile!


 
No Dolmar stuff in the pile at all. I do have a case for a 100? I think. Bearings ok and crank looked alright. I don't remember where I picked it up. I try to keep my eye out for everyone but money is so tight that no one wants to let go of anything. Not even junk!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Just got in from the shop, cleaning up a couple of homeowner specials to turn a few bucks on. Little Poulan wearing "Patriot" markings and a Homelite "Ranger". Clean 'em up, new lines, fresh fuel, sharpen the chain and dress the bar and they will bring a few bucks. How's the back? I've got an elbow that's killin' me.


 
Back isn't to bad today?May be cause I didn't do nothing LOL What happen to the elbow?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Well, it's that time again for me. You guys have a good day tomorrow.


 
Nite Jim


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Back isn't to bad today?May be cause I didn't do nothing LOL What happen to the elbow?


 
I used to actually work for a living. My family had a business drilling and servicing water wells. There are a LOT of steel pipes to tighten and loosen in a water well. After 10 years of it I blew out my left shoulder and right elbow. Weird combination.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I used to actually work for a living. My family had a business drilling and servicing water wells. There are a LOT of steel pipes to tighten and loosen in a water well. After 10 years of it I blew out my left shoulder and right elbow. Weird combination.


 
I know what your talking about!I spent 7 years in the oil patch LOL Cable tool rig


----------



## diggers_dad

I just noticed I am a "senior member". How did that happen? The standards or qualifications must be pretty low. 

John, I meant to ask about that "Nutty Buddy" thing. Just a name you like?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I know what your talking about!I spent 7 years in the oil patch LOL Cable tool rig


 
Cable tool rig. My dad LOVES those things. He's 73 and he still has one that he runs sometimes. He's nearly killed me with it twice. It's a Bucyrus Erie something or other. That's the kind he started on and made a living with for many, many years. I imagine the ones you were on were a bit bigger. I don't think his went over 700 or 800 feet.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I just noticed I am a "senior member". How did that happen? The standards or qualifications must be pretty low.
> 
> John, I meant to ask about that "Nutty Buddy" thing. Just a name you like?


 
Ron called me that one day not long ago so I just put it in there for fun LOL


----------



## farrell

evening all!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Cable tool rig. My dad LOVES those things. He's 73 and he still has one that he runs sometimes. He's nearly killed me with it twice. It's a Bucyrus Erie something or other. That's the kind he started on and made a living with for many, many years. I imagine the ones you were on were a bit bigger. I don't think his went over 700 or 800 feet.


 
The ones I was on were 36Ls.We would go to almost 4000 ft. I was a driller for the last 5 years doing that till the early 80s it went to crap.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening all!


 
How you doing tonight?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> The ones I was on were 36Ls.We would go to almost 4000 ft. I was a driller for the last 5 years doing that till the early 80s it went to crap.


 
I think dad's is a 20W or 22W maybe. He also bought himself a little John Deere dozer a while back. About the size of a D-3. He sure pampers that thing and pushes lots of stuff with it. I think he just moves piles of dirt around his place with it, but it has come in real handy a few times so I don't tease him too much. I figure as long as he's able to get out and enjoy something like that I shouldn't be tellin' him not to. My sister and mother are always telling him he's going to get hurt, killed, maimed, etc... I say leave the man alone and let him have fun!


----------



## farrell

just got home from work. cold here! we have that frosty fog! almost got a deer on my way home, my ars puckered!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I think dad's is a 20W or 22W maybe. He also bought himself a little John Deere dozer a while back. About the size of a D-3. He sure pampers that thing and pushes lots of stuff with it. I think he just moves piles of dirt around his place with it, but it has come in real handy a few times so I don't tease him too much. I figure as long as he's able to get out and enjoy something like that I shouldn't be tellin' him not to. My sister and mother are always telling him he's going to get hurt, killed, maimed, etc... I say leave the man alone and let him have fun!


 
I agree let him have fun hes earned it.Plus its not good to slow down.


----------



## diggers_dad

I'm falling asleep and have to be up at 5 in the morning. I dread it already. Goodnight all...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I'm falling asleep and have to be up at 5 in the morning. I dread it already. Goodnight all...


 
I aint far behind you.Have a good one


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> just got home from work. cold here! we have that frosty fog! almost got a deer on my way home, my ars puckered!


 
It gets cool they start moving more.


----------



## farrell

there is dead one down the road someone hit this evening. i am going archery huntin in the mornin.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> there is dead one down the road someone hit this evening. i am going archery huntin in the mornin.


 
Good luck!Hope you get a big one!


----------



## farrell

there is a monster across the road! 14 point with dual drop tines!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> there is a monster across the road! 14 point with dual drop tines!


 
 That would be nice!


----------



## tbone75

I am beat!Time to hit the sack.Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I am beat!Time to hit the sack.Good luck tomorrow!


 
nite. thanks!


----------



## diggers_dad

Nobody awake? Come on.... Somebody? Am I the only insomniac on here?


----------



## RandyMac

diggers_dad said:


> Nobody awake? Come on.... Somebody? Am I the only i*nsomniac* on here?


 
No, you are not, but some of us are up all night on purpose.


----------



## Cantdog

Slackers......I'm going back to bed...so I can be slacker too!!

Hey Randy How's things on the left coast?? Cool and damp here, just threw a couple more sticks in the cookstove.....


----------



## RandyMac

Hey Robin.
Been nice, low 60s, sunny but a touch hazy. Been chilly in the mornings, mid 40s.


----------



## dancan

I guess I'm a slacker this am with the rest of them .


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning to all. I gave up on getting any sleep and did a couple of muffler mods last night. The paint is drying by the stove as I sit and type. Anyone else have a productive (insomnia) night? I would post pics if my wife could find the camera.


----------



## diggers_dad

I also decided to try my hand at some very mild porting. I have a 42 cc Poulan / Wildthing / Craftsman saw that was in need of attention and thought I would try it. I have it all tore down, cleaned up and ready to start. I've read some of the threads and looked at many pictures, but haven't seen one of these done. Am I wasting time or have one of you tried this already? I don't want to do all this just for the sake of doing it, but I also didn't want to ruin one of my work saws by starting with one of them.

Any suggestions, tips, pictures, advice or knowledge would be appreciated.

dd


----------



## Cantdog

diggers_dad said:


> I also decided to try my hand at some very mild porting. I have a 42 cc Poulan / Wildthing / Craftsman saw that was in need of attention and thought I would try it. I have it all tore down, cleaned up and ready to start. I've read some of the threads and looked at many pictures, but haven't seen one of these done. Am I wasting time or have one of you tried this already? I don't want to do all this just for the sake of doing it, but I also didn't want to ruin one of my work saws by starting with one of them.
> 
> Any suggestions, tips, pictures, advice or knowledge would be appreciated.
> 
> dd




Hey DD...I don't know much about those saws...even though there are three of them at the shop. I think a while back Brad did a bunch of porting on the wildthings for wildthing races at the GTGs. He had a thread going about it that lasted quite awhile. I didn't check it out due to LOI but brad usually takes a lot of pics and takes time to explain what he's doing. If the search function has caught up with the rest of the site after the down time earlier and you can find it, that may well be of use to you


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys. I'm off to work and maybe I can get time to pull a saw apart today while I'm at work. Doing a bunch of service contracts at the utility company up here and they give us the whole day for two guys and it takes us about 2/3's of the day. See you guys later.


----------



## roncoinc

Oh,Oh, white stuff on the ground !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh,Oh, white stuff on the ground !


 
Looks like that here too!But its just very heavy frost.


----------



## tbone75

I ordered them bits Ron.The right ones this time!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Oh,Oh, white stuff on the ground !




Me thinks it'll look whiter after tomorrow night!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Me thinks it'll look whiter after tomorrow night!!!!


 
Snow on the way?You guys keep that chit up there!


----------



## little possum

Port the Poulan look alikes! A simple widening of the intake, exhaust, intake manifold, and a muffler mod  Get a good non-safety chain too.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Port the Poulan look alikes! A simple widening of the intake, exhaust, intake manifold, and a muffler mod  Get a good non-safety chain too.


 
That will wake it up!May be a better saw than you think?


----------



## tbone75

After I get some know how I want to do this Ryobi I have.Some reason I like that little saw?


----------



## tbone75

Rons forks looking a little better.


----------



## roncoinc

First saw repair of the day done,broken brake flag on a 346.
now on to ,,,,,,,,
volvo dashboard circuit board troubleshooting.'
have it on my desk with meter and soldering iron,get to stay iside warm


----------



## sefh3

Those knives look pretty wicked there.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> First saw repair of the day done,broken brake flag on a 346.
> now on to ,,,,,,,,
> volvo dashboard circuit board troubleshooting.'
> have it on my desk with meter and soldering iron,get to stay iside warm


 
Got me beat LOL Haven't touched a thing yet.Couldn't sleep and can't get moving today?Just one of them days.The back don't like me today LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> Hey DD...I don't know much about those saws...even though there are three of them at the shop. I think a while back Brad did a bunch of porting on the wildthings for wildthing races at the GTGs. He had a thread going about it that lasted quite awhile. I didn't check it out due to LOI but brad usually takes a lot of pics and takes time to explain what he's doing. If the search function has caught up with the rest of the site after the down time earlier and you can find it, that may well be of use to you


 
Thanks for the heads up. He does quality work from what I've read and I'll be interested to see what he has done. I hate to butcher a saw that's working, but I would really like to know how to modify one correctly. The design is so different from a pro saw it feels like I'm trying to work on a wrist watch with a ball peen hammer and a tire iron.


----------



## diggers_dad

little possum said:


> Port the Poulan look alikes! A simple widening of the intake, exhaust, intake manifold, and a muffler mod  Get a good non-safety chain too.


 
I've got the (mild) muffler mod finished and the saw had about 150 lbs of compression when I started so I have high hopes.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> First saw repair of the day done,broken brake flag on a 346.
> now on to ,,,,,,,,
> volvo dashboard circuit board troubleshooting.'
> have it on my desk with meter and soldering iron,get to stay iside warm


 
My wife drives a '99 V70 XC. Had a '91 wagon before that. I can tell you the Swedes have entirely different ideas about wiring circuits that we do. I beat my head against a wall for 2 days tracing down a bad wire in the '91. I can't imagine the newer ones being any simpler. I hope you have a schematic.


----------



## little possum

diggers_dad said:


> I've got the (mild) muffler mod finished and the saw had about 150 lbs of compression when I started so I have high hopes.


 
I like mine, and we have a lot of saws to choose from.. It has about a 1" hole right through the center of the muffler  Mild I would say. My first port job, and Im happy with it. Didnt have anything in the saw but fuel lines, so figure I could at least try. Awefully small work space for sure, but take your time, and you will have a great runner!


----------



## farrell

lets see almost hit a doe last night with my car:msp_angry:, then miss a buck this morning with my bow:msp_angry:! just lovely!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> lets see almost hit a doe last night with my car:msp_angry:, then miss a buck this morning with my bow:msp_angry:! just lovely!!!


 
That is a double sucker!


----------



## tbone75

Got another little toy today. LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

little possum said:


> I like mine, and we have a lot of saws to choose from.. It has about a 1" hole right through the center of the muffler  Mild I would say. My first port job, and Im happy with it. Didnt have anything in the saw but fuel lines, so figure I could at least try. Awefully small work space for sure, but take your time, and you will have a great runner!


 
If a 1" hole in the middle is "Mild", then my modifications would still fall into "EPA Compliant". I try to just open them up enough to roughly equal the intake. 

Bailey's had a sale on a 16" bar and a matching loop of 3/8ths low profile for less than $20 each (including shipping). I bought 3!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got another little toy today. LOL


 
I like those little poulans.
nice saws,got plenty of psrts for em too.
dint i send you one ????


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> I like those little poulans.
> nice saws,got plenty of psrts for em too.
> dint i send you one ????


 
Uh,Oh,,getting to be that time 
forgeting how to type LOL !!


----------



## little possum

Ill try to get some pictures of my Poulan tommorrow. In the process of expanding the CAD rack to get the 2 mans off the floor, and away from the woodstove.


----------



## roncoinc

Will do most muff mods and mild porting jobs with just these two pieces if your carefull..
a dead end cutting bur with fine teeth and a round stone of your chaoice..
with just these you cant get into to much trouble because you cant reach to far or cut to much.
more will get you in deeper,,and in deeper trouble 
a nice small round stone can blend upper transfers and not dig in..
a medium one can chamfer port holes so rings dont catch and smooth out the holes you ground out.







John,lets see that pic again of what you had ??


----------



## roncoinc

little possum said:


> Ill try to get some pictures of my Poulan tommorrow. In the process of expanding the CAD rack to get the 2 mans off the floor, and away from the woodstove.


 
CAD rack ??? you meen you dont use an 18 wheeler trailer like everybody else ??


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> CAD rack ??? you meen you dont use an 18 wheeler trailer like everybody else ??


 
Haha! My factory is housed in a 72,000 sq ft building. I have a couple of non used storerooms to use for saw stuff. Indoors, and CH& A to boot.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Haha! My factory is housed in a 72,000 sq ft building. I have a couple of non used storerooms to use for saw stuff. Indoors, and CH& A to boot.


 
whats a CH&A boot ??


----------



## little possum

roncoinc said:


> CAD rack ??? you meen you dont use an 18 wheeler trailer like everybody else ??


 We dont have that many  And mom has vetod us, and says we cant bring anything else home to put in the yard. So usually I just haul it across the ditch so she can get use to it first. haha
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/144045.htm


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Will do most muff mods and mild porting jobs with just these two pieces if your carefull..
> a dead end cutting bur with fine teeth and a round stone of your chaoice..
> with just these you cant get into to much trouble because you cant reach to far or cut to much.
> more will get you in deeper,,and in deeper trouble
> a nice small round stone can blend upper transfers and not dig in..
> a medium one can chamfer port holes so rings dont catch and smooth out the holes you ground out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John,lets see that pic again of what you had ??


 
If I can find it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I like those little poulans.
> nice saws,got plenty of psrts for em too.
> dint i send you one ????


 
Yes you did Ron!Its in pieces right now needs a piston LOL And here are some more of them.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> If I can find it? LOL


 
My bits and stones


----------



## tbone75

You guys N.E of me could get a bad one!Looks like a very nasty storm!Good luck guys!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yes you did Ron!Its in pieces right now needs a piston LOL And here are some more of them.


 
PIECES !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> PIECES !!!


 
Yep its a box saw right now.Sorry LOL


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> whats a CH&A boot ??


 
Central Heating and Air Conditioning to boot(meaning), as well.


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> PIECES !!!


 
I'm a Sagitarius. Oh, Pieces.........sorry. Nevermind.


----------



## tbone75

I have the bits like you showed me on the way Ron  From that widget place


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep its a box saw right now.Sorry LOL


 
:msp_angry:


----------



## roncoinc

Just ordered $55 worth of carb kits,five of em..
there goes the weeks profit !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep its a box saw right now.Sorry LOL


 
No apreciation !!

gonna strat opening bottles with you knives now :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No apreciation !!
> 
> gonna strat opening bottles with you knives now :msp_razz:


 
I will bend your forks :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just ordered $55 worth of carb kits,five of em..
> there goes the weeks profit !!


 
Get them cheaper on fleabay?I found some 7-8 bucks each


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> :msp_angry:


 
Need a piston?Don't know size it is yet?


----------



## roncoinc

To bad John gonna miss out on this gem 
interesting Jred made by frontier..
put it up in the swap meet.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> To bad John gonna miss out on this gem
> interesting Jred made by frontier..
> put it up in the swap meet.


 
A little odd looking?


----------



## tbone75

Got a little question for you guys.The piston for this little Poulan Ron sent me measures 38mm.So what does that make it in CCs?I don't know metric at all!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got a little question for you guys.The piston for this little Poulan Ron sent me measures 38mm.So what does that make it in CCs?I don't know metric at all!


 
Look up the model number on acres


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a little question for you guys.The piston for this little Poulan Ron sent me measures 38mm.So what does that make it in CCs?I don't know metric at all!


 
You need to know bore and stroke.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You need to know bore and stroke.


 
I bet I can find it!


----------



## tbone75

Think I got it 2.3 ! The better one  Now I should be able to get a piston.No need to look yet till I get these others looked at.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bet I can find it!


 
Which saw, model?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> which saw, model?


 
25da


----------



## tbone75

The only one I could find with a 38mm bore


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you better watch out I seen Dan is looking for a 460 LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Those things are 38 cc if I remember correctly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you better watch out I seen Dan is looking for a 460 LOL


 
Really! ...I will have to lock mine up...LOL
I seen him eyeing it up when we were cutting on that lot.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those things are 38 cc if I remember correctly.


 
Not bad for a little old saw. I was looking at a 111 Dolmar on fleabay.Have to see what it goes up to?Looks like its been sitting a long time?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Really! ...I will have to lock mine up...LOL
> I seen him eyeing it up when we were cutting on that lot.


 
He is looking for a fixer upper LOL!You know what that means for you LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not bad for a little old saw. I was looking at a 111 Dolmar on fleabay.Have to see what it goes up to?Looks like its been sitting a long time?


 
The 111 is a very nice saw, I know a fellow with 2 of them. One of them is still in the box and the one he uses has less than an hour of run time on it, I have tuned up the one he used 3 times, new plugs and a thorough going over, he even insisted that I file thye chain even though it has not cut any wood with it. Keeps it around just in case a limb falls off a tree in a windstorm. A tree fell across his driveway the last hurricane we had, he called his brother that lives 45 miles away to come and cut it up for him and to bring a saw with him as he did not want to put gas in the 111, that would make the saw stink....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He is looking for a fixer upper LOL!You know what that means for you LOL


 
I have a 046 basket case of his here now....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a 046 basket case of his here now....LOL


 
??? He was asking in the swap thread. Must want 2 LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

With enough basket cases I can build a runner....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jerry I goofed?Its a 114 Dolmar


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry I goofed?Its a 114 Dolmar


 
Its older then, points and condenser saw, forerunner of the 112.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its older then, points and condenser saw.


 
Think I will pass


----------



## tbone75

How many tiles you do today Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think I will pass


 
Keep your eye open for one of these;


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How many tiles you do today Jerry?


 
573


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keep your eye open for one of these;


 
112 different color? Hard to come by?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 573


 
You don't mess around!That is slapping them down!


----------



## tbone75

Slower than slow tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 112 different color? Hard to come by?


 
Anniversary model,...I have seen 2 including this one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You don't mess around!That is slapping them down!


 
Yep, still have 600+ to go in 2 different rooms including the grand foyer, those tiles are 16X16" @.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slower than slow tonight?


 
We are on our own....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are on our own....LOL


 
Not likely to find one of them saws LOL But never know?


----------



## tbone75

Had to reload the stove.Chance of snow the next 2 days!Man that sucks :msp_mad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not likely to find one of them saws LOL But never know?


 
But if you do then you have a prize or a more rare model.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Had to reload the stove.Chance of snow the next 2 days!Man that sucks :msp_mad:


 
Yea, we got the plow gear mounted tonight after work, sander on the back also and two skid steers ready to go.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> But if you do then you have a prize or a more rare model.


 
I will be looking for sure!But I have never even seen a Dolmar around here LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea, we got the plow gear mounted tonight after work, sander on the back also and two skid steers ready to go.


 
Your ready LOL Robin and Ron may need to get ready tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your ready LOL Robin and Ron may need to get ready tonight?


 
Yep...+1


----------



## jimdad07

Long day today, I just got in. Got to love being on call. Ran from 7am to 11pm today. Have to do some reading to catch up, probably won't have much to talk about tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its been a long day for me, going to pack it in and get a early start for tomorrow, Night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its been a long day for me, going to pack it in and get a early start for tomorrow, Night all.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its been a long day for me, going to pack it in and get a early start for tomorrow, Night all.


 
Night Jerry, take care, brush your hair.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Long day today, I just got in. Got to love being on call. Ran from 7am to 11pm today. Have to do some reading to catch up, probably won't have much to talk about tonight.


 
Yep that is a long day.You getting any of the snow?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Night Jerry, take care, brush your hair.


 
??


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All...Nite Jerry.....yep snow and NE wind tomorrow night....2"-4'' on the coast...4"-8" just inland. Gotta be in Stonington at low tide (6:30) to change out the rope on my outhaul before the nor'easter..supposed to be 18-20 degrees here tonight...about 40 fathom of cold, wet, slimy rope.....but with the boating events of late I'd rather be safe than sorry....


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> ??


 
A goofball that I work with always says that before he hangs up the phone. Say it a few times and it catches on. Another favorite of mine is "Don't let your meatloaf". Now snow here tonight but it is good and cold. Got into the 20's here last night and I think it is close to that again tonight.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All...Nite Jerry.....yep snow and NE wind tomorrow night....2"-4'' on the coast...4"-8" just inland. Gotta be in Stonington at low tide (6:30) to change out the rope on my outhaul before the nor'easter..supposed to be 18-20 degrees here tonight...about 40 fathom of cold, wet, slimy rope.....but with the boating events of late I'd rather be safe than sorry....


 
That wont be much fun!Good luck.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> A goofball that I work with always says that before he hangs up the phone. Say it a few times and it catches on. Another favorite of mine is "Don't let your meatloaf". Now snow here tonight but it is good and cold. Got into the 20's here last night and I think it is close to that again tonight.


 
Meatloaf I get LOL But the other???? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Meatloaf I get LOL But the other???? LOL


 
I don't get it, but I think that's why I find it a little funny. Hopefully I can get some Husky pics on for you tomorrow night. You have a good night, I am having trouble keeping my eyes open.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I don't get it, but I think that's why I find it a little funny. Hopefully I can get some Husky pics on for you tomorrow night. You have a good night, I am having trouble keeping my eyes open.


 
Yep me too.Nite Jim


----------



## diggers_dad

Amateur insomniacs! Nothing like a little sharp, nagging pain to help keep your eyes open. I think the elbow is worse.  I finished putting the little Homelite and Poulan back together, set the carbs and got them both to start and idle. :smile2: I sharpened the chains and will try to take them out tomorrow and finish tuning. Doesn't sound like I'm going to get any of the weather you guys are talking about. I think the high tomorrow will be in the 50's or maybe even 60. My FIL has some small trees at his place I'm going to try to remove tomorrow, IF I can get some sleep. Hope the weather doesn't get too bad for you guys. You're probably used to that stuff, though. Down here we'd be filling all the ditches with 4wd's if we had snow this early.


----------



## dancan

No insomnia here , just up and ready for the day , unlike some Slackers !


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> No insomnia here , just up and ready for the day , unlike some Slackers !


 
Get to it and report back.


----------



## dancan

Only cutting today will be with a circular saw , working on the project shed this weekend .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Only cutting today will be with a circular saw , working on the project shed this weekend .



You doing that in the dark??


----------



## RandyMac

Some of life's better things are done in the dark.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Some of life's better things are done in the dark.



HeHeHe...very true...however running a saw of any type gas or electric isn't on that list!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> HeHeHe...very true...however running a saw of any type gas or electric isn't on that list!!!


 
Hmmm.
I have run chainsaws at night, in thick smoke, cutting hot charred wood, there is an element of excitement there.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> You doing that in the dark??


 
LOL ! 
I'll wait for daylight but I do have 1000 watts of flood lights and can make another 3000 if needed .




RandyMac said:


> Hmmm.
> I have run chainsaws at night, in thick smoke, cutting hot charred wood, there is an element of excitement there.




I believe that it would keep the heart pumpin' !


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Hmmm.
> I have run chainsaws at night, in thick smoke, cutting hot charred wood, there is an element of excitement there.



I don't doubt that!!! Still I'm not sure I would rate that in the "lifes better things" list!!

Gotta run...need to be 30 miles away at low tide.....and as we know "Time and Tide wait for no One"!!

After that the rest of the day will be running saws (in the daylight)...on firewood detail until dark. Have a good one guys......


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Got to get the fire stoked up


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Uh oh, Ron! I just saw our forecast... way too much snow for this early! 5-10" on the way.


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Uh oh, Ron! I just saw our forecast... way too much snow for this early! 5-10" on the way.


 
Hope it don't get you guys!That chit sucks!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

This one is a given. First time it's ever happened this early in the year...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Amateur insomniacs! Nothing like a little sharp, nagging pain to help keep your eyes open. I think the elbow is worse.  I finished putting the little Homelite and Poulan back together, set the carbs and got them both to start and idle. :smile2: I sharpened the chains and will try to take them out tomorrow and finish tuning. Doesn't sound like I'm going to get any of the weather you guys are talking about. I think the high tomorrow will be in the 50's or maybe even 60. My FIL has some small trees at his place I'm going to try to remove tomorrow, IF I can get some sleep. Hope the weather doesn't get too bad for you guys. You're probably used to that stuff, though. Down here we'd be filling all the ditches with 4wd's if we had snow this early.


 
I know just how you feel!I am up about every 2 hours most nights.One pain or another gets me!Chance of snow here today!Way to early for that crap :msp_angry:


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Uh oh, Ron! I just saw our forecast... way too much snow for this early! 5-10" on the way.


 
My road way to soft to push a plow over,be melted by monday anyway
heavy and wet,get gen set ready


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My road way to soft to push a plow over,be melted by monday anyway
> heavy and wet,get gen set ready


 
How many of them things you got?6-8 LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> How many of them things you got?6-8 LOL


 
Gensets ??
three..
one 8500 surge works dead on and steady.
a coleman 6500 surge varys cycles and voltage a bit,but within tolerances.
an 1800 watt that all over the place but steady enuf with a load on it to run a fridge/freezer and a tv at same time.
snd junk


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Gensets ??
> three..
> one 8500 surge works dead on and steady.
> a coleman 6500 surge varys cycles and voltage a bit,but within tolerances.
> an 1800 watt that all over the place but steady enuf with a load on it to run a fridge/freezer and a tv at same time.
> snd junk


 
I have one 8500 that runs the house.Had a little 1000 to haul around but give it to my Nephew?Why did I do that? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys. No snow here. The sun has been shining for two days now, we haven't had that in a couple of weeks. We've had enough rain to last for a while up here.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I know just how you feel!I am up about every 2 hours most nights.One pain or another gets me!Chance of snow here today!Way to early for that crap :msp_angry:


 
I was not planning on having this many parts needing repair / replacement at age 44. My wife is great up to a point but finally tells me to man up and fill the stove, bring in wood, make a living, yadda, yadda... All things considered I guess it ain't that bad - I'm still above dirt and I have chainsaws with fresh, high-octane, non-ethanol, Stihl 50:1 mix at the ready. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## diggers_dad

Can anyone tell me how to decipher the following information from an Oregon bar?

"Oregon 8754 GGN 160---K041"

I know it's a 16" bar and I think it's a mount for a small Dolmar, Echo or Poulan. It's a nice bar made from one piece of machined steel with a replaceable roller tip. I've tried looking it up on Google, Oregon's site, etc. with no luck. I picked it up cheap and just want to know drive links and gauge. Any help is much appreciated.

dd


----------



## farrell

morning guys. no deer this morning, and its snowing!


----------



## farrell

heading to cut wood in a little bit. finally get to play with the husky 268 i ported! its gonna be fun!!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I was not planning on having this many parts needing repair / replacement at age 44. My wife is great up to a point but finally tells me to man up and fill the stove, bring in wood, make a living, yadda, yadda... All things considered I guess it ain't that bad - I'm still above dirt and I have chainsaws with fresh, high-octane, non-ethanol, Stihl 50:1 mix at the ready. :greenchainsaw:


 
It sucks but you got take what you get and go on.I can't find any Drs. to do anything for me so this is just how it is.I do what I can and keep on going!


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Can anyone tell me how to decipher the following information from an Oregon bar?
> 
> "Oregon 8754 GGN 160---K041"
> 
> I know it's a 16" bar and I think it's a mount for a small Dolmar, Echo or Poulan. It's a nice bar made from one piece of machined steel with a replaceable roller tip. I've tried looking it up on Google, Oregon's site, etc. with no luck. I picked it up cheap and just want to know drive links and gauge. Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> dd


 
Stick a dime in the groove = 50 ga
penny = 58 ga
quarter = 63 ga
try a chain on the procket and see how it rolls,that will give you pitch
then stick it on a saw and find a chain the right length and count the links


----------



## Cantdog

Outhaul replaced....forecast changed....gusts to 55 KNTS.....astronomical high tides.....13 feet (3 feet above normal here)..high at 2:00 AM just when the storm should really start to rip. Earlier snowfall 6"-8" around Bangor...8"-10" inland/Mtns. and 1"-3" Downeast (here).
Now it's 8"-13" Bangor..10"-15" Mtns and 6"-8" Here!! We'll see...always a lot of drama/hype with the first snow...but you still have to plan for the worst....power outages surely...leaves still on a lot of trees....gen full..10gals reserve..bummer is I now have to return to the boat at high tide this afternoon and make sure she has enough scope on the new outhaul and has room to bob without being held down by the moring....13 foot tide and 55 KNTS ia a deal changer especially at 2:00 AM in a nor'east snow storm!!! I better buy a six pak or four just in case LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Outhaul replaced....forecast changed....gusts to 55 KNTS.....astronomical high tides.....13 feet (3 feet above normal here)..high at 2:00 AM just when the storm should really start to rip. Earlier snowfall 6"-8" around Bangor...8"-10" inland/Mtns. and 1"-3" Downeast (here).
> Now it's 8"-13" Bangor..10"-15" Mtns and 6"-8" Here!! We'll see...always a lot of drama/hype with the first snow...but you still have to plan for the worst....power outages surely...leaves still on a lot of trees....gen full..10gals reserve..bummer is I now have to return to the boat at high tide this afternoon and make sure she has enough scope on the new outhaul and has room to bob without being held down by the moring....13 foot tide and 55 KNTS ia a deal changer especially at 2:00 AM in a nor'east snow storm!!! I better buy a six pak or four just in case LOL!!!


 
Jeez Robin ,,it's just a littls snow storm,,happens every year after the three months of poor snow mobiling we get


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Stick a dime in the groove = 50 ga
> penny = 58 ga
> quarter = 63 ga
> try a chain on the procket and see how it rolls,that will give you pitch
> then stick it on a saw and find a chain the right length and count the links


 
I like that coin trick Ron!I may have to write that down LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Outhaul replaced....forecast changed....gusts to 55 KNTS.....astronomical high tides.....13 feet (3 feet above normal here)..high at 2:00 AM just when the storm should really start to rip. Earlier snowfall 6"-8" around Bangor...8"-10" inland/Mtns. and 1"-3" Downeast (here).
> Now it's 8"-13" Bangor..10"-15" Mtns and 6"-8" Here!! We'll see...always a lot of drama/hype with the first snow...but you still have to plan for the worst....power outages surely...leaves still on a lot of trees....gen full..10gals reserve..bummer is I now have to return to the boat at high tide this afternoon and make sure she has enough scope on the new outhaul and has room to bob without being held down by the moring....13 foot tide and 55 KNTS ia a deal changer especially at 2:00 AM in a nor'east snow storm!!! I better buy a six pak or four just in case LOL!!!


 
Another good reason not to move North!I want to move South!


----------



## tbone75

I see you may have found your clutch cover Ron!


----------



## tbone75

I need some puter help!How do I get this site to stop sending everything to my email?It just started doing this yesterday?I unchecked everything I can but didn't help?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I need some puter help!How do I get this site to stop sending everything to my email?It just started doing this yesterday?I unchecked everything I can but didn't help?


 
Unsubsribe


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Unsubsribe


 
That will suck I like using the quick links LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Going to the shop and turn on the heat,fix a couple saws a straighten out some mess !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Going to the shop and turn on the heat,fix a couple saws a straighten out some mess !!


 
OL just left to go to her Daughters baby shower.Got the place to myself till at least 7pm LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> OL just left to go to her Daughters baby shower.Got the place to myself till at least 7pm LOL


 
opcorn:

John have you ever taken a oil pump drive gear off of a crankshaft before? I have to take the one off of mine off and I haven't done one yet.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> opcorn:
> 
> John have you ever taken a oil pump drive gear off of a crankshaft before? I have to take the one off of mine off and I haven't done one yet.


 
It HAS to be on a creamsickle or sumthin to make it complicated,the others just sorta turn/slide off.
some of them come off so easy you could lose it if not carefull ??
that any help Jim ??


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> It HAS to be on a creamsickle or sumthin to make it complicated,the others just sorta turn/slide off.
> some of them come off so easy you could lose it if not carefull ??
> that any help Jim ??


 
It's actually on the 120si. This one is on there decent and I didn't want to take any tools to it yet without knowing what I was getting into. Thanks for the input, it helps a lot.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Jeez Robin ,,it's just a littls snow storm,,happens every year after the three months of poor snow mobiling we get



Yeah I know...as I said, I expect half of the forecast is just NOAA drama. The snow is just an inconvience..it's the wind and tide I'm worried about with three boats in the water......it's always sketchy around the water from now until April....well...that and I hate shoveling snow out of/off boats!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It's actually on the 120si. This one is on there decent and I didn't want to take any tools to it yet without knowing what I was getting into. Thanks for the input, it helps a lot.


 
Jim the only ones I have fooled with just slide off.Unless its a little poulan then it has a spring like thing that drives the pump.They can be a little pain but not to bad.I have never even seen the inside of any Domar?Jerry may know something?Or try the Dolmar thread they would know I bet.


----------



## tbone75

I am working on stinky stihls today LOL Them MS310s just cleaning parts up so far.May have enough good parts for one right now?


----------



## tbone75

I got to find a better way to scrub parts?Standing at my utility sink makes my back hurt worse than anything else?Tryed sitting down but then I can't see chit LOL Purple power parts brush and hot water does a nice job!


----------



## little possum

You dont have to unsubscribe..
Click User CP- General Settings- Drop down menu under Messaging & Notification- Set it as Through my control panel only

 CAD rack is put back together, and saws stacked everywhere. Got most of the 2-mans off the floor. Then found the KB-6 on the bench on the way out of the shop 
Rediculous.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I got to find a better way to scrub parts?Standing at my utility sink makes my back hurt worse than anything else?Tryed sitting down but then I can't see chit LOL Purple power parts brush and hot water does a nice job!


 
shorten the legs on the sink !!!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> It's actually on the 120si. This one is on there decent and I didn't want to take any tools to it yet without knowing what I was getting into. Thanks for the input, it helps a lot.


 
If you have the oil pump off the IPL looks like nothing special to hold it on.
wiggle and jiggle


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I know...as I said, I expect half of the forecast is just NOAA drama. The snow is just an inconvience..it's the wind and tide I'm worried about with three boats in the water......it's always sketchy around the water from now until April....well...that and I hate shoveling snow out of/off boats!!!


 
Was beggining to wonder if you been hangin round flatlanders ??
just went thru a hurricane and was it last week a "king" tide ??
did you go and stand in line at the grocery store for supplies enuf to last a month also ? 
i aint even puttin the plow on,will be gone by monday at the latest.
snowing here now 
got gas for the gen and the car,battery backup charged for the ham radio,nothin to worry about.
you ever get pix of that rig for me ??


----------



## roncoinc

Finished 5 saws today,workin on the 5th,carb in USC.
back to work !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> If you have the oil pump off the IPL looks like nothing special to hold it on.
> wiggle and jiggle


 
I have to heat it up to take it off, that sucker is on there pretty tight. Tried to take it off with a pair of vise grips and a rag, ruined it, good thing I have a spare.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I have to heat it up to take it off, that sucker is on there pretty tight. Tried to take it off with a pair of vise grips and a rag, ruined it, good thing I have a spare.


 
After about 30 yrs of being in there would expect it ti be a little tight ?
a little PB blaster and a small screwdriver and tappy,tappy back and forth 
but you got it of and no problems with a spare so your doin good Jimbo ;0


----------



## roncoinc

Anybody done this ??
5th saw today was a husky 36,needed fuel lines and carb rebuild.
would start force fed mix and wouldnt pull fuel up the line 
checked new lines for kinks etc.checked filter i cleaned.
checked my carb build so tore the bulkhead out to check boot and impulse,all good.
DONWANNA do a pres/vac on a pos like this so was putting it back together and noticed i had screwed the jets all the way in putting the carb back together,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....................


DUH ! forgot to screw them back out !!! 
runs good now.


----------



## farrell

evening guys! ran a couple tanks of gas through the husky 268 today. i was quitq impreesed with it! hold the rpms the whole way through the cut and can really lean on it and it wont loss power! but it still aint as good as the almighty 372XP!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Was beggining to wonder if you been hangin round flatlanders ??
> just went thru a hurricane and was it last week a "king" tide ??
> did you go and stand in line at the grocery store for supplies enuf to last a month also ?
> i aint even puttin the plow on,will be gone by monday at the latest.
> snowing here now
> got gas for the gen and the car,battery backup charged for the ham radio,nothin to worry about.
> you ever get pix of that rig for me ??



LOL!! No...I did have to go to the store today.....OL in Ireland...no more beer or bread or much of anything left in the house LOL!!

No I haven't had a second to go down to the storage and open those boxes up...maybe tomorrow as I am probably not doing much outdoors!! Damn drama stooges are now calling 8"-10" on the coast......probably just a dustin'..I hope....I really do...but yes I'll try to get some pics and read the manuals again and make sure that what I was saying is fact.....of course I think it is!! May well be on gen power by then but no problem...the 3400 Kazawaki ( the way my daughter said it when she was little) always starts and runs...if it don't then right next to it is a 6.5 KW twin cyl Onan Diesel light plant with 75 gals of fuel. But that sucker is loud and is unpleasant under the living space......it needs it's own house to live in, that's why I used the gas job.....


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> evening guys! ran a couple tanks of gas through the husky 268 today. i was quitq impreesed with it! hold the rpms the whole way through the cut and can really lean on it and it wont loss power! but it still aint as good as the almighty 372XP!!


 
Didnt you port that 268 ??
if you did it should be as strong as a 372 i would think ??
depending on compression and how carb is set up etc..
only 4cc diff.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Stick a dime in the groove = 50 ga
> penny = 58 ga
> quarter = 63 ga
> try a chain on the procket and see how it rolls,that will give you pitch
> then stick it on a saw and find a chain the right length and count the links


 
I cannot believe I forgot the penny, dime and quarter rule!! Talk about feeling stupid. I even have them sitting on the edge of the window behind the bench. Sometimes I get so focused on solving a problem one way I never stop to consider alternatives. Thanks.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> I have to heat it up to take it off, that sucker is on there pretty tight. Tried to take it off with a pair of vise grips and a rag, ruined it, good thing I have a spare.



Jim, if it's just pressed on then what you need is a small bearing puller..I use the type that is two piece with two bolts....if you go back and search my 49sp and 70E build from scratch...early on you will see this type puller in action...DON"T use vise grips on anything you want to reuse!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Ron fixes 5 or 6 saws today.All I got done was cleaned up parts for 2 ? What a slacker I am LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! No...I did have to go to the store today.....OL in Ireland...no more beer or bread or much of anything left in the house LOL!!
> 
> No I haven't had a second to go down to the storage and open those boxes up...maybe tomorrow as I am probably not doing much outdoors!! Damn drama stooges are now calling 8"-10" on the coast......probably just a dustin'..I hope....I really do...but yes I'll try to get some pics and read the manuals again and make sure that what I was saying is fact.....of course I think it is!! May well be on gen power by then but no problem...the 3400 Kazawaki ( the way my daughter said it when she was little) always starts and runs...if it don't then right next to it is a 6.5 KW twin cyl Onan Diesel light plant with 75 gals of fuel. But that sucker is loud and is unpleasant under the living space......it needs it's own house to live in, that's why I used the gas job.....


 
Trade you a whole BUNCH of red saws for that onan ?? and will never call you a flatlander again 
can even throw in a nice 5kw gas job also !!
6.5 kw "constant" ??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! No...I did have to go to the store today.....OL in Ireland...no more beer or bread or much of anything left in the house LOL!!
> 
> No I haven't had a second to go down to the storage and open those boxes up...maybe tomorrow as I am probably not doing much outdoors!! Damn drama stooges are now calling 8"-10" on the coast......probably just a dustin'..I hope....I really do...but yes I'll try to get some pics and read the manuals again and make sure that what I was saying is fact.....of course I think it is!! May well be on gen power by then but no problem...the 3400 Kazawaki ( the way my daughter said it when she was little) always starts and runs...if it don't then right next to it is a 6.5 KW twin cyl Onan Diesel light plant with 75 gals of fuel. But that sucker is loud and is unpleasant under the living space......it needs it's own house to live in, that's why I used the gas job.....


 
Robin sounds like your ready for anything LOL


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Didnt you port that 268 ??
> if you did it should be as strong as a 372 i would think ??
> depending on compression and how carb is set up etc..
> only 4cc diff.


 
yes ron i ported the 268 that was muff modded. maybe the carb isnt set correctly? but its twice as good as it was, and uses twice as much gas! the 372 is muffler modded as well. it will hold its own against the 372 just not as fast in regards to rpms!


----------



## dancan

Beauty day here all day !
Worked on the shed project till dark , got soffet(sp)closed in , braced , strapped , the boards and battens on the back wall and got the peak closed in on one end .
Sure takes a lot of time when you have to rip boards on my 50$$ table saw to make all the battens LOL !
I must be getting better at this carpentry thing , I only miscut 2 boards and didn't break or loose my pencil  .
I still get more done with a gallon of gas and a chainsaw .


----------



## roncoinc

Be a good day tomorrow,,hopefully lots of yucky white stuff but NO power out because FOOTBALL all day long !!!
and cooking goodies on woodstove to snack on ALL DAY LONG !! 
if i lose cable will take the 4x4 to the nearest bar and spend the day there


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Beauty day here all day !
> Worked on the shed project till dark , got soffet(sp)closed in , braced , strapped , the boards and battens on the back wall and got the peak closed in on one end .
> Sure takes a lot of time when you have to rip boards on my 50$$ table saw to make all the battens LOL !
> I must be getting better at this carpentry thing , I only miscut 2 boards and didn't break or loose my pencil  .
> I still get more done with a gallon of gas and a chainsaw .


 
Next time you work with Jerry,step on his pencil HARD,then when he goes to sharpen it all the lead falls out


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Beauty day here all day !
> Worked on the shed project till dark , got soffet(sp)closed in , braced , strapped , the boards and battens on the back wall and got the peak closed in on one end .
> Sure takes a lot of time when you have to rip boards on my 50$$ table saw to make all the battens LOL !
> I must be getting better at this carpentry thing , I only miscut 2 boards and didn't break or loose my pencil  .
> I still get more done with a gallon of gas and a chainsaw .


 
You had a good day!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Didnt you port that 268 ??
> if you did it should be as strong as a 372 i would think ??
> depending on compression and how carb is set up etc..
> only 4cc diff.



Yeah but....he's using the Gillardoni open port cyl not the Mahle XP cyl...makes a real good runner but not the same.....I already been there done that...it was good and I really like the gillardoni cyl but the XP unit just plain makes more power...maybe Xtra Power!! And ported it really runs strong......that one I brought down and showed you has that setup...it is a real joy to use..hard to bog..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Next time you work with Jerry,step on his pencil HARD,then when he goes to sharpen it all the lead falls out


 
Ron you are just plain bad! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Trade you a whole BUNCH of red saws for that onan ?? and will never call you a flatlander again
> can even throw in a nice 5kw gas job also !!
> 6.5 kw "constant" ??



Yeah 6.5 constant...you know Onan...


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have to heat it up to take it off, that sucker is on there pretty tight. Tried to take it off with a pair of vise grips and a rag, ruined it, good thing I have a spare.


 
Jim,...you have to getr yourself one of these if you plan on working on chainsaws;


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jim,...you have to getr yourself one of these if you plan on working on chainsaws;


 
Bearing puller?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jim,...you have to getr yourself one of these if you plan on working on chainsaws;


 


Yep that's what I was talking about...a very necessary tool after the cases are apart...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bearing puller?


 
It will pull bearings and oil pump drives.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It will pull bearings and oil pump drives.


 
OK Jim we better get one LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Mine didn't come as a set....I bought the small bearing splitter but already had the beam puller that was sold as a steering wheel puller from a time before airbags!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron you are just plain bad! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I get those big flat sided carpentry pencils for free, usually a dozen at a time from an outside sales guy who works for a big building supply chain. Between the business I bring him and all my recomendations I send him he figures I bring him over a half million in yearly sales, a few pencils is a small reward.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Connect an impact driver to it and all the things that need pulling will just slide off;


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I get those big flat sided carpentry pencils for free, usually a dozen at a time from an outside sales guy who works for a big building supply chain. Between the business I bring him and all my recomendations I send him he figures I bring him over a half million in yearly sales, a few pencils is a small reward.....LOL


 
Ron would stihl try to break them all :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Connect an impact driver to it and all the things that need pulling will just slide off;


 
I have a couple pullers but not that one!But I will LOL Going to need one of them bad I can see.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron would stihl try to break them all :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I keep them in my pocket, he would never get a chance to step on one....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have a couple pullers but not that one!But I will LOL Going to need one of them bad I can see.


 
I have many types of pullers, the 2 arm, 3 arm and many speciality pullers, case separators etc, but that bearing separator/puller is a must have.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have many types of pullers, the 2 arm, 3 arm and many speciality pullers, case separators etc, but that bearing separator/puller is a must have.


 
Yes Sir. It sure is.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have many types of pullers, the 2 arm, 3 arm and many speciality pullers, case separators etc, but that bearing separator/puller is a must have.


 
Haven't needed one yet but I see I will very bad!Got to go put a log on the fire.BRB


----------



## pioneerguy600

I took 2 big truckloads of firewood down to my disabled friend today, unloaded it and covered it with some tarps, snow in the forecast. Then went to the city, picked up 36 bundles of roof shingles, two rolls of ridge vent, two rolls of #15 felt, two rolls of ice and water shield, got that home, unloaded, covered and ready for the upcoming storm. Then spent a couple of hours tidying up the woodyard, scraped up all the chips, sawdust and bark with one of the skidsteers , leveled/ smoothed up the lot, spread some crushed stone and piled loose wood up on pallets. All done by 7:30, just had to pick one splinter out of my little pinky finger tip....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I took 2 big truckloads of firewood down to my disabled friend today, unloaded it and covered it with some tarps, snow in the forecast. Then went to the city, picked up 36 bundles of roof shingles, two rolls of ridge vent, two rolls of #15 felt, two rolls of ice and water shield, got that home, unloaded, covered and ready for the upcoming storm. Then spent a couple of hours tidying up the woodyard, scraped up all the chips, sawdust and bark with one of the skidsteers , leveled/ smoothed up the lot, spread some crushed stone and piled loose wood up on pallets. All done by 7:30, just had to pick one splinter out of my little pinky finger tip....LOL


 
Busy day Jerry!No tile today?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Ron fixes 5 or 6 saws today.All I got done was cleaned up parts for 2 ? What a slacker I am LOL


 
It's not about how many you fix, it's about time spent doing something you enjoy. It's like therapy for me whether I am successful or not. I enjoy making a few extra dollars selling one or fixing one for a friend, but just doing something like that has rewards in and of itself. This site and the folks on it make it even better. :greenchainsaw: There's such a HUGE pool of knowledge to pull from and people still help one another.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Busy day Jerry!No tile today?


 
Naw,...I don`t work on the weekends,....LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> It's not about how many you fix, it's about time spent doing something you enjoy. It's like therapy for me whether I am successful or not. I enjoy making a few extra dollars selling one or fixing one for a friend, but just doing something like that has rewards in and of itself. This site and the folks on it make it even better. :greenchainsaw: There's such a HUGE pool of knowledge to pull from and people still help one another.


 
You got that right!I enjoy doing it even if it takes me 3 times longer than most LOL And these guys on here help me so much it just isn't funny!Couldn't do it without all of you guys!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got some creamsicle saw parts to clean up tomorrow while it is raining hard.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got some creamsicle saw parts to clean up tomorrow while it is raining hard.


 
 That is all I did today! 2 MS310s LOL May get to split some wood tomorrow?if not I may put one of them 310s together if I got enough parts?May need a muffler bolt? Need a muffler and bolts for the other one plus 2 sprocket bearings for both of them.Not sure I have any that fit?Can't remember what else I need?Not much to get both running.Then sell or trade them. LOL


----------



## tbone75

009 pics for Jim I have a 14" or 16" B&C take your pick both good.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>


 
Very slick with the puter aren't you Ron :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ron the 350 stuff should be there by Mon.? Mastermind got his knife today.I sent them out the same time.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron the 350 stuff should be there by Mon.? Mastermind got his knife today.I sent them out the same time.


 
I did get a notice today there is something waiting for me at the PO


----------



## roncoinc

Damn,got about 4 in of snow out there alrerady 
think the pillow monster calling me ?
hope Jerry enjoys his new Dolmar puller


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Ron. That is a good looking saw John, if you have other saws that will fit those B+C, you can keep them, I have a few Stihl bars and chains that ought to fit that saw. I have been out tonight with the kids at a Halloween party so I have not had a chance to take pics, I have to put that 65 back together so you can see what you are getting. Jerry I will be picking one of those pullers up tomorrow if I get called into work again, 20 mile trip in.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Damn,got about 4 in of snow out there alrerady
> think the pillow monster calling me ?
> hope Jerry enjoys his new Dolmar puller


 
Thanks Ron,...I like my Dolmars but that was a 044 crank and bearings.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Good night Ron. That is a good looking saw John, if you have other saws that will fit those B+C, you can keep them, I have a few Stihl bars and chains that ought to fit that saw. I have been out tonight with the kids at a Halloween party so I have not had a chance to take pics, I have to put that 65 back together so you can see what you are getting. Jerry I will be picking one of those pullers up tomorrow if I get called into work again, 20 mile trip in.


 
You will find plenty of uses for it.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good night Ron. That is a good looking saw John, if you have other saws that will fit those B+C, you can keep them, I have a few Stihl bars and chains that ought to fit that saw. I have been out tonight with the kids at a Halloween party so I have not had a chance to take pics, I have to put that 65 back together so you can see what you are getting. Jerry I will be picking one of those pullers up tomorrow if I get called into work again, 20 mile trip in.


 
No need to put it together or pics.Its just fine with me LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> You will find plenty of uses for it.


 
You would think that I would carry one on my work van, I am always pulling gears, pulleys and shieves off of HVAC units. I use a two jaw puller and a three jaw puller for everything. Things I can't use them on I make jigs I can use the pullers on, kind of like the unistrut for splitting case halves, I used that one today to press out the bad crank shaft. That is the one I tried to get the oil pump drive gear off of. I want the bearing and the oil seal off of it also because they are in great shape. Be nice to have two sets of bearings for the saw.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> No need to put it together or pics.Its just fine with me LOL


 
I would like you to see what you are getting. I think I am making out a little better because this baby has no spark. Want to make sure you really want to tinker with it and get your hands stinky. Of course it's orange, you would probably settle for a pumpkin.


----------



## tbone75

I will pack this saw up and get it out soon for you Jim.Just let me know if there is anything about it you don't like?I will fix it with you!Just throw all the husky parts in a box.I like it that way LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I would like you to see what you are getting. I think I am making out a little better because this baby has no spark. Want to make sure you really want to tinker with it and get your hands stinky. Of course it's orange, you would probably settle for a pumpkin.


 
I know what they look like LOL I just am not to picky LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I will pack this saw up and get it out soon for you Jim.Just let me know if there is anything about it you don't like?I will fix it with you!Just throw all the husky parts in a box.I like it that way LOL


 
Perfect the way it is, like I said it doesn't even have to be running and I feel I am making out a little better.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Perfect the way it is, like I said it doesn't even have to be running and I feel I am making out a little better.


 
It runs great!Just stained from oil.I think is as even as could be?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, night all.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Ron the 350 stuff should be there by Mon.? Mastermind got his knife today.I sent them out the same time.


 
And a damn fine knife it is. Wow.....John you truly have some skill as a knife maker.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> And a damn fine knife it is. Wow.....John you truly have some skill as a knife maker.


 
Thank you Randy!Not bad for self taught LOL


----------



## little possum

tbone75 said:


> Ron fixes 5 or 6 saws today.All I got done was cleaned up parts for 2 ? What a slacker I am LOL


 We managed to buy another one 
Came home, and decided to just take it easy. Met BigBlockBurris and family for supper. Good evening for sure. Minus the possable siting of bob cat in the campground no farther than 20 yards from us?


----------



## jimdad07

Nite Jerry. Slowly getting the 120si parts washed good and now waiting on getting a bearing puller. Should have thought of that first before ruining a perfectly good oil pump drive gear.


----------



## Cantdog

Took a little nap...woke up and it's a freaking "Winter Wonderland" outside.........no wind yet but about an inch on the ground...it's headed your way Jerry!!! But fat heavy flakes. Saw and snow shovel by the door.....I got a feeling there'll be some limbs down on this one!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Took a little nap...woke up and it's a freaking "Winter Wonderland" outside.........no wind yet but about an inch on the ground...it's headed your way Jerry!!! But fat heavy flakes. Saw and snow shovel by the door.....I got a feeling there'll be some limbs down on this one!!!


 
Getting to be the best time of year. Bring it on. I love winter.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Took a little nap...woke up and it's a freaking "Winter Wonderland" outside.........no wind yet but about an inch on the ground...it's headed your way Jerry!!! But fat heavy flakes. Saw and snow shovel by the door.....I got a feeling there'll be some limbs down on this one!!!


 
Heard there are trees and limbs down a lot of places already!Good luck guys!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Getting to be the best time of year. Bring it on. I love winter.


 
You hush up!  oke: :msp_cursing: :angrysoapbox: I hate winter :msp_angry:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You hush up!  oke: :msp_cursing: :angrysoapbox: I hate winter :msp_angry:


 
I like it because it gives me a lot of time to work in the shop with the wood stove going and the radio playing. Never have time to enjoy that in the warmer months. Always running hard when it's warm out.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I like it because it gives me a lot of time to work in the shop with the wood stove going and the radio playing. Never have time to enjoy that in the warmer months. Always running hard when it's warm out.


 
Now that part is good!The rest of it sucks! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jim your up late?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim your up late?


 
Every now and then I start to get insomnia a little. It gets worse when I have a little down time, seems I have to be busy all the time to keep my mind off of stuff. To be honest with you it's what got me into chainsaws and this site to begin with.


----------



## jimdad07

Well I guess I had better try to go to bed, wife reminded me I planned to go hunting in the morning. We'll see if I can drag my arse out of bed for it. Good night John.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Every now and then I start to get insomnia a little. It gets worse when I have a little down time, seems I have to be busy all the time to keep my mind off of stuff. To be honest with you it's what got me into chainsaws and this site to begin with.


 
I just can't sleep cause of the back or some other pain LOL Been reading porting threads again LOL Need to smarten up on it LOL May be able to sleep now?I hope!


----------



## dancan

We got a bit of rain and wind happening so no out door projects today  .
I should have stayed in bed ......Slackers !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> We got a bit of rain and wind happening so no out door projects today  .
> I should have stayed in bed ......Slackers !


 
What you doing up so early on a weekend?


----------



## dancan

The planer was running this morning , it's much quieter downstairs LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

Couple inches of the white stuff....heavy, wet and more coming...windy but not as bad as they said...yet...still NE..i suspect that when it draws around to the north is when it will realy pick up. Power is still up..coffees on..doing OK for a Slacker!!!


----------



## dancan

I see that some places are hard hit with heavy wet snow and wind , strange that the further north you get , less snow and more rain .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I see that some places are hard hit with heavy wet snow and wind , strange that the further north you get , less snow and more rain .


 
We are on the coast,always worse inland.


----------



## dancan

I like the coast :msp_smile: .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are on the coast,always worse inland.



It sure was/is this time...just saw on the news Bridgeton (over by NH border, above Portland) got 15.9 inches so far!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> It sure was/is this time...just saw on the news Bridgeton (over by NH border, above Portland) got 15.9 inches so far!!


 
A little windy here but very mild, some rain at times heavy but no problem driving to the South end of Halifax and back.


----------



## RandyMac

I feel for you-all.
Yesterday it was sunny and 67.
Our turn is coming.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys.


----------



## dancan

Morning Slacker ......Woops , I meant to say Slacker ...Um I meant Jim  .


----------



## dancan

Ron must be out driving around looking for a sports bar .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not a pleasant day to be out cutting trees, wind is up and the rain pouring down,...very nice storm.


----------



## diggers_dad

I hate it that you guys are getting such nasty weather. It's nice here and I was thinking about whether to finish stacking some of next years wood or work on a little Homelite. I'm sure the cold stuff will eventually get here. I hope it's not like the weather I've read on the last few posts. Anyway - good day for you guys to stay warm and dry.


----------



## diggers_dad

*Oregon Bar Code*

I also found this and thought some of you might be interested in it. It explains all of the numbers / letters on any Oregon Bar. I don't have a list to explain the mounts, but I think a lot of you guys are familiar with what style of mount fits your saw(s). 

View attachment 204997


I hope I attached it correctly!

That didn't work out exactly as I had planned. If you click the link it will download it in .pdf format to your computer. I'm just not real computer savvy or I would have done it a little differently. Oh well...


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks for the tip Jerry, worked like a charm. Amazing what you can do with the right tools in your hands.


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Morning Slacker ......Woops , I meant to say Slacker ...Um I meant Jim  .


 
Stinkin' early birds...


----------



## dancan

We got some white caps on the lakes and some 50mph gusts on the go with a little bit of power flicker , but we got no snow .
I just checked our power co web site and their reporting 25000 customers with out power .


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks for the tip Jerry, worked like a charm. Amazing what you can do with the right tools in your hands.


 
I would be very interested in knowing where you got that set and how expensive it was. That is one of the items on my "wish list" for shop tools.

dd


----------



## dancan

Echo  Echo Echo

Sure is quiet .....

I wonder if these smell better ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks for the tip Jerry, worked like a charm. Amazing what you can do with the right tools in your hands.


 
Nice looking set you have there Jim, I got mine at Princess Auto here in Dartmouth, I think it was around $32 at that time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Echo  Echo Echo
> 
> Sure is quiet .....
> 
> I wonder if these smell better ?


 
I can smell that thing from here, phhhheeeeuuuuu!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

*021 comments*

I picked this up from a dealer friend of mine. I traded him some magic beans for it...





















It's mostly complete; missing a coil, needs new lines, etc... He threw in another one with a bad p/c and missing different parts. I should be able to make one out of the two if this piston and cylinder are ok. What do you guys think? Will it clean up? Is that stuff on the cylinder wall just carbon? All suggestions appreciated.

dd


----------



## pioneerguy600

Definitely pull the jug off that 021 and get the carbon cleaned off everything, it does appear to have some wear issues but it might cdlean up good enough to run again, not sure what it will make for compression.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> I would be very interested in knowing where you got that set and how expensive it was. That is one of the items on my "wish list" for shop tools.
> 
> dd


 
I picked it up today at HF for around $40. I looked all over town when I got called into work today and couldn't find what I needed anywhere. Stopped into HF and what do you know? They had what I was looking for. Lifetime warranty on the set but as much as I will use it it should last just fine. It's actually pretty sturdy.


----------



## jimdad07

I also picked up some Permatex Indian Head gasket Shellac and a roll of tan fiber gasket material good for gasoline, oil and anti-freeze at an Advanced Auto today. The thinnest gasket material I could find was 1/32", that should be alright for a crankcase gasket shouldn't it?


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> I picked it up today at HF for around $40. I looked all over town when I got called into work today and couldn't find what I needed anywhere. Stopped into HF and what do you know? They had what I was looking for. Lifetime warranty on the set but as much as I will use it it should last just fine. It's actually pretty sturdy.


 
Thanks. I like HF, just don't have an opportunity to go there very often. Most of their stuff is acceptable quality for what I do, you just have to remember you get what you pay for and not to expect more than that. 

1/32 on the gasket seems about like stock from what I've seen, but I haven't been in too many at this point. Hopefully someone else who has more experience will be along soon and we can both learn a little more.


----------



## jimdad07

Wow, it's slow in here tonight. I don't even see John hanging around.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Wow, it's slow in here tonight. I don't even see John hanging around.


 
Things are slow, not sure if the storm has affected John and Ron.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I did work on a Husky 272 today, the owner attempted to change out the clutch himself!! Never seen anyone make such a mess, had the clutch torqued down and none of the parts underneath lined up. Ruined the oil pump drive , the plastic cover over the drive and somehow burred up the end of the crank where the clutch carrier bottoms out. I needed to pull the clutch off over the burred up end, ruined the Torrington needle bearing. After getting the clutch drum off I deburred the end of the crank, installed a new needle bearing into the clutch drum and installed the new drive parts, aligned the drum and ring drive, installed the clutch and torqued it down. Success, the chain now turns freely, the clutch drum turns smoothly and it will live another day. Saw owner will be getting a lecture and a bill.....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Things are slow, not sure if the storm has affected John and Ron.


 
Shouldn't John too much, he's quite ways southwest of me. I bet Ron is getting it good right now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I forgot to mention that I had to get that smell out of the shop,...so I started up 2 diesel skid steers and let them run for 5 mins while I checked out the lights and controls. After they were shut down the shop smelled much better...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I forgot to mention that I had to get that smell out of the shop,...so I started up 2 diesel skid steers and let them run for 5 mins while I checked out the lights and controls. After they were shut down the shop smelled much better...LOL


 
I have a puppy I can send your way, she craps enough where she's not supposed to. She could override that smell pretty quickly. Having a heck of a time trying to train this one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have a puppy I can send your way, she craps enough where she's not supposed to. She could override that smell pretty quickly. Having a heck of a time trying to train this one.


 
LOL,...Probably couldn`t tell the difference between the dog poo and the aftersmell of the Husky saw.....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...Probably couldn`t tell the difference between the dog poo and the aftersmell of the Husky saw.....LOL


 
Probably not...this one is stubborn. Getting better though, but the last couple of days has been rough, she ate something that didn't sit sell with her and it's coming out the other side. I just stepped in it a few minutes ago in my socks and I just felt rage like I haven't felt in a long time. Cannot post on the web what I was thinking at the time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Probably not...this one is stubborn. Getting better though, but the last couple of days has been rough, she ate something that didn't sit sell with her and it's coming out the other side. I just stepped in it a few minutes ago in my socks and I just felt rage like I haven't felt in a long time. Cannot post on the web what I was thinking at the time.


 
Patience my man,...patience.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Patience my man,...patience.


 
Oh I have a little, pretty good at keeping it in or walking away. Too many busted knuckles and knots on my noggin to want to live like that anymore. My kids have made me patient, you have to be once you have little ones.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It usually will work out , just give it time.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> It usually will work out , just give it time.


 
Oh yeah, it will be fine. Once you take on a puppy or any pet you have to take care of it. When it comes down to it we were the ones who brought her into our house. I don't like people who take them to the pound or drop them on the side of the road, just plain trash who would do something like that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Oh yeah, it will be fine. Once you take on a puppy or any pet you have to take care of it. When it comes down to it we were the ones who brought her into our house. I don't like people who take them to the pound or drop them on the side of the road, just plain trash who would do something like that.


 
You are so right.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for to pack it in, Night all.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Jerry. Time for me to turn in also. Have a good night guys.


----------



## little possum

Slackers!!


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> Slackers!!



I'll see your Slackers...and raise you two!!!! HA! ........... Are you in, Dan??? Or pass???


----------



## dancan

I'm in LOL !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Wow, in before 4AM and still a slacker!!!


----------



## dancan

I'm pretty sure them 2 will have to take a nap so they can make it through the day  .


----------



## diggers_dad

Must have been a heck of a storm or something to have kept Ron and John both off of here. I hope whatever it is passes quickly and we can get back to normal. With those two gone everyone else may have to post extra to keep us on the page 1.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'm pretty sure them 2 will have to take a nap so they can make it through the day  .


 
ZZZZzzzzzzlackers.......ZZZZZzzzzzlackers.......ZZZzzzlackers....Huh???......What?????


----------



## diggers_dad

Wake up everyone! Time to get started and someone is going to have to make this thread stay on page one. I was going to tell John about the little Homelite and Poulan I worked on last week. I took both of them out Saturday and cut with each one to get the tuning right and work out any little problems before I sell 'em. The Homelite had an oiler issue (clogged screen) and the Poulan had a bar and chain issue (replaced with alternate). All in all they worked ok and I may give one to the FIL just to make MIL mad. She doesn't think he should have a chainsaw and he probably shouldn't, but I like him so I figure we can work together to keep his old lady stirred up.


----------



## Cantdog

diggers_dad said:


> Wake up everyone! Time to get started and someone is going to have to make this thread stay on page one. I was going to tell John about the little Homelite and Poulan I worked on last week. I took both of them out Saturday and cut with each one to get the tuning right and work out any little problems before I sell 'em. The Homelite had an oiler issue (clogged screen) and the Poulan had a bar and chain issue (replaced with alternate). All in all they worked ok and I may give one to the FIL just to make MIL mad. She doesn't think he should have a chainsaw and he probably shouldn't, but I like him so I figure we can work together to keep his old lady stirred up.




HuH?????????....LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Missed you all yesterday!My internet was down so no puter time for me.I was getting very bored!You gus are a bunch of slackers!Didn't take no time to get caught back up.


----------



## little possum

Im in. In the bed


----------



## sefh3

What's up slackers. You all know Husky's still suck. I spend this whole weekend cutting and splitting wood. I'm whipped today.


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> What's up slackers. You all know Husky's still suck. I spend this whole weekend cutting and splitting wood. I'm whipped today.



Well....If you had done your cutting with a Stihl you wouldn't had half as much wood to split!! Yeah... Huskys suck!! LOL!!!


----------



## sefh3

Cantdog said:


> Well....If you had done your cutting with a Stihl you wouldn't had half as much wood to split!! Yeah... Huskys suck!! LOL!!!


 
Well of course the Stihls were out there. The 036 and my freshly rebuild MS310. Didn't have much to cut though. I cut it all in the spring and just split it yesterday.


----------



## sefh3

The one and only Husky I do own didn't want to come out and play yesterday. It wouldn't start. It sat all summer with no fuel it so I'm not sure whats it problem. Musta got scared.


----------



## tbone75

Putting the first MS310 together today.Not real bad to work on.Rain here today but no crappy snow!


----------



## tbone75

Got my porting bits today!Now Ron wont yell at me LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I think Ron must still be unplugged.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got my porting bits today!Now Ron wont yell at me LOL


 
Are those 1/8" shaft, HSS or carbide?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I think Ron must still be unplugged.......


 
Probably lines down from heavy wet snow.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Are those 1/8" shaft, HSS or carbide?


 
1/8" Carbide


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Probably lines down from heavy wet snow.


 
Bet they are down.A lot of wet snow in that storm!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 1/8" Carbide


 
Cool....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind

One more piece for John's saw. The air filter. It's running very well but I need an air filter to run a tank or two thru it, then I'll pull the top end for port work. They want a insane amount on ebay for a OE part and I have no faith in aftermarket ones after using one on my 026 and it not sealing for crap. I'm just glad you aren't in a big hurry John.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> One more piece for John's saw. The air filter. It's running very well but I need an air filter to run a tank or two thru it, then I'll pull the top end for port work. They want a insane amount on ebay for a OE part and I have no faith in aftermarket ones after using one on my 026 and it not sealing for crap. I'm just glad you aren't in a big hurry John.


 
No problem Randy LOL I need to send you a pm LOL You may have something I need? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I'm baaaaaaack !!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> I'm baaaaaaack !!!!


 
Glad to hear it. We were about to send out a search party... for beer!

Seriously...How did you fare in all of that mess? Been without power?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm baaaaaaack !!!!


 
Didn't expect to see you for a few days!Glad your back LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just had 3 eggs and a pound of bacon!  YUMMY!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got my porting bits today!Now Ron wont yell at me LOL


 
Still need a small rouind stone one.


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Glad to hear it. We were about to send out a search party... for beer!
> 
> Seriously...How did you fare in all of that mess? Been without power?


 
Wet heavy snow with leaves still on the trees knocked everything out.
just got back on the grid a couple hours ago


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Still need a small rouind stone one.


 
Should have one that will work.If not I will make it smaller LOL here I thought I was doing good :msp_sad: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

How much snow you get Ron?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> How much snow you get Ron?


 
Probly 8 to 10 inches of concrete !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Probly 8 to 10 inches of concrete !


 
Bad stuff!Not as bad as some got it.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Wet heavy snow with leaves still on the trees knocked everything out.
> just got back on the grid a couple hours ago




LOL!! What was that about a "flatlander" and just a little snow???? HA HA HA!!! Glad you guys are OK and back on grid.....sorry Ron no pics of that rig yet to damn busy all weekend...


----------



## tbone75

You guys but any stihl parts on line?If so where at?I need a couple them cupped washers for the brake handle and a clip and washer for the sprocket.And 2 sprocket bearings for these 310s to finish them.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! What was that about a "flatlander" and just a little snow???? HA HA HA!!! Glad you guys are OK and back on grid.....sorry Ron no pics of that rig yet to damn busy all weekend...


 
Didnt bother me at all.
hooked up the gen set and had everything i needed.
good excuse not to work in the shop 
how your boat make out ??
be 60 deg here by wend.


----------



## dancan

Here's a guy fighting to keep a single cylinder under control .
Should make a good genset motor .

[video=youtube;WrAeUf7v49g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrAeUf7v49g&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Didnt bother me at all.
> hooked up the gen set and had everything i needed.
> good excuse not to work in the shop
> how your boat make out ??
> be 60 deg here by wend.



Good.... nice to have what you need when you need it. Power never went off here. Boats all good...my daughter and I are heading out to the Island tomorrow afternoon to spend a couple days hiking around and hanging out. We haven't been out there just the two of us for quite a long time and may not get another chance for quite a spell...she'll be in college this time next yr. Time does fly.....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Here's a guy fighting to keep a single cylinder under control .
> Should make a good genset motor .
> 
> [video=youtube;WrAeUf7v49g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrAeUf7v49g&feature=player_detailpage[/video]




HAHAHA!!!! Early Stihl chainsaw motor ain't it????


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> HAHAHA!!!! Early Stihl chainsaw motor ain't it????


 
Put a buzz saw on it and let her rip !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Put a buzz saw on it and let her rip !


 
Needs a compression release like the Listers.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Put a buzz saw on it and let her rip !



LOL Yep everytime she hopped by the woodpile you could jump in and get a couple cuts done....!!!


----------



## tbone75

I have Jims saw boxed and ready to send out tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

How is Halloween going for everyone? I had over a hundred here by 8 o`clock.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hope Kenny doesn`t take his chainsaw out on the deck and start it up again this year to scare away the trick or treaters...LOL


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> How is Halloween going for everyone? I had over a hundred here by 8 o`clock.


 
We had one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

mastermind said:


> we had one.


 
LOL...l!!


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL...l!!


 
Ah.......three more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> Ah.......three more.



..


----------



## pioneerguy600

It is over with around here for this year, I might of had 45 last year but this year was very busy.


----------



## little possum

Only had one trick-or-treater.. 
The joys of livin in the sticks?


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Only had one trick-or-treater..
> The joys of livin in the sticks?


 
Your treats bill wouldn`t be very high.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> How is Halloween going for everyone? I had over a hundred here by 8 o`clock.


 
Never get any here.


----------



## little possum

Thats for sure Jerry, but I do enjoy the left overs


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Thats for sure Jerry, but I do enjoy the left overs


 


+1


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Never get any here.


 
You must be a long ways off the beaten path or one of the biggest grouches in your territory....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Evening guys. The little ones had a great time tonight, best age of all so far at 3 and 4, just old enough to know what's going on but little enough to be shocked and awed by every thing. I love being a Dad, I hate every birthday they have because it means they are getting a little bigger and older. On another note, I'll be down in Syracuse for the next three days for a Copeland compressor seminar. Bringing the 120si with all the parts cleaned up to work on. I bought some gasket material, Permatex Indian Head, and a few .22 casings to use as punches. Going to be making some gaskets and all that good stuff. I'll catch you guys in a few days, should be back by Thursday night. Hopefully I can get internet at the hotel.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Evening guys. The little ones had a great time tonight, best age of all so far at 3 and 4, just old enough to know what's going on but little enough to be shocked and awed by every thing. I love being a Dad, I hate every birthday they have because it means they are getting a little bigger and older. On another note, I'll be down in Syracuse for the next three days for a Copeland compressor seminar. Bringing the 120si with all the parts cleaned up to work on. I bought some gasket material, Permatex Indian Head, and a few .22 casings to use as punches. Going to be making some gaskets and all that good stuff. I'll catch you guys in a few days, should be back by Thursday night. Hopefully I can get internet at the hotel.


 
Have a good safe trip Jim, check in if you can.


----------



## tbone75

Never get any kids out here.Way to far out in the sticks.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Evening guys. The little ones had a great time tonight, best age of all so far at 3 and 4, just old enough to know what's going on but little enough to be shocked and awed by every thing. I love being a Dad, I hate every birthday they have because it means they are getting a little bigger and older. On another note, I'll be down in Syracuse for the next three days for a Copeland compressor seminar. Bringing the 120si with all the parts cleaned up to work on. I bought some gasket material, Permatex Indian Head, and a few .22 casings to use as punches. Going to be making some gaskets and all that good stuff. I'll catch you guys in a few days, should be back by Thursday night. Hopefully I can get internet at the hotel.


 
Have fun Jim LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never get any kids out here.Way to far out in the sticks.


 
I feel sorry for you, the little ones dressed up in those cute lil costumes make my day.


----------



## tbone75

Real slow night in here!About time to hit the sack.You guys have a good one!


----------



## Cantdog

Good luck on your trip Jim and with your project as well. No trick or treaters here this yr either....most all the kids in this neighborhood are either to young or to old right now......usually have a few but not this yr. Most parents take their kids down town to trick or treat. The stores all have treats and it's kind of a big social event that brings kids in from from all over. Plus home density is much greater there than on the outskirts. Not so much of that do your own neighborhood thing like it used to be. Or maybe I'm just to grouchy...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I feel sorry for you, the little ones dressed up in those cute lil costumes make my day.


 
Yes!It was a lot of fun when I lived in town!Plus my kids were little too! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Good luck on your trip Jim and with your project as well. No trick or treaters here this yr either....most all the kids in this neighborhood are either to young or to old right now......usually have a few but not this yr. Most parents take their kids down town to trick or treat. The stores all have treats and it's kind of a big social event that brings kids in from from all over. Plus home density is much greater there than on the outskirts. Not so much of that do your own neighborhood thing like it used to be. Or maybe I'm just to grouchy...LOL!!


 
You just scare those little kiddies away....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good luck on your trip Jim and with your project as well. No trick or treaters here this yr either....most all the kids in this neighborhood are either to young or to old right now......usually have a few but not this yr. Most parents take their kids down town to trick or treat. The stores all have treats and it's kind of a big social event that brings kids in from from all over. Plus home density is much greater there than on the outskirts. Not so much of that do your own neighborhood thing like it used to be. Or maybe I'm just to grouchy...LOL!!


 
No way your grouchy with little kids LOL Big kids? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You just scare those little kiddies away....LOL



Probably........the little buggers know it isn't a costume!!!!!! EEEK!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You just scare those little kiddies away....LOL


 
Hide around the corner of the house with a chainsaw?A bloody red one!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes!It was a lot of fun when I lived in town!Plus my kids were little too! LOL


 
My next door neighbors son came home with his twin boys, they are just about 2 years old now, they had to be carried over but they were sure cute in their bee outfits....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it up, night all.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hide around the corner of the house with a chainsaw?A bloody red one!



HaHA!! Hadn't thought of that one!!!


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jerry


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> My next door neighbors son came home with his twin boys, they are just about 2 years old now, they had to be carried over but they were sure cute in their bee outfits....LOL


 
Twins as two little bees...looking for some nectar..LOL.....I bet that was cute. Nite Jerry... Daughter and I are off to the island for a couple days catch you on the other end..


----------



## little possum

Our visitor was a sock monkey! Think thats what Ill be next year! 

Maybe us standing in the yard shooting, wasnt real inviting to anyone scouting the area


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> Our visitor was a sock monkey! Think thats what Ill be next year!
> 
> Maybe us standing in the yard shooting, wasnt real inviting to anyone scouting the area



HAHAHA!!! y' think???? LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Time for me too.Nite Guys


----------



## little possum

Well worth it if we scared anybody. Gave my younger cousin her first gun for her 16th birthday  The smile on her face was priceless

Goodnight fellas


----------



## Cantdog

I got that 262XP going yesterday morning and ran it in some wood yesterday afternoon. Man that thing really rips!! I ran a stock one at the GTG a couple of weeks ago. This one puts a stocker to shame. I put two tanks through it this afternoon in the firewood pile. Real nice, very stable idle and instant throttle response. I have a few more things to do to it to call it finished but the owner was the first to put it the wood. He was impressed...he wore this one out and three others from brand new and he said this was a whole new animal..I was a bit worried on this one very close to the edge...but all seems well..it needs a decomp.. had to remove the one I used..it was leaking and blowing black snot all over. Looked great but didn't idle very good plus the leakage. One more parts order!!! Maybe!!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Pssst! Dan... DAN! Time to get up! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Mill_wannabe said:


> Pssst! Dan... DAN! Time to get up! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I've been up and fed the cat but went back to bed but I'm up now .... for the whole day , no cat naps for me unlike some LOL .


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning everybody, Dan you are a sick man to get up so early. Just plain sick. Off to the big city to learn me some refrigeration technologies. Hopefully they have wireless internet there. If they don't I may have to curl up in a ball and cry. Not supposed the use the company mobile wireless for personal use. See you guys later.


----------



## Cantdog

AHHHHHHH....A day off.........sorta.....lol!!!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Very frosty out there today!If this rain would quit long enough to get my wood finished?I wood be very happy LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You must be a long ways off the beaten path or one of the biggest grouches in your territory....LOL


 
Uh,,both !! ??


----------



## roncoinc

John,did i mention i got the box ?
havent opened it yet.
going to be a couple days to get everything back to normal around here.
is the setup exactaly the same as what you have ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,did i mention i got the box ?
> havent opened it yet.
> going to be a couple days to get everything back to normal around here.
> is the setup exactaly the same as what you have ?


 
No the one I want to do is open port.All I will do is open the in and out.I have a junk one like it to play with.


----------



## tbone75

I put that switch in there you sent me and a sprocket you may be able to use?I think its for a BIG Husky?part # is on the bag.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No the one I want to do is open port.All I will do is open the in and out.I have a junk one like it to play with.


 
OK,then i wont have to take a lot of pix for you to copy.


----------



## roncoinc

John,i hope you have the rings for the piston ?
this is foing to be interesting  
closed port jug on an open port base..
matching that up will be fun


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,i hope you have the rings for the piston ?
> this is foing to be interesting
> closed port jug on an open port base..
> matching that up will be fun


 
Yep I got them.Do you need them too?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,then i wont have to take a lot of pix for you to copy.


 
More is better!If you don't mind to much?The jug I am starting on is a lot like the one your doing.I will do the open port after I do this one.This jug would still run but not good enough to use.


----------



## tbone75

I did good today!The first MS310 is running great!But still haven't found a sprocket bearing to fit.That and 2 of them cup type washers to put the brake handles on is all I need now.Found everything else.


----------



## dancan

Had to go drop the big old hemlock today .


----------



## tbone75

Knock it down Dan!!


----------



## dancan

The JD200 gets it done !
It was rotten in the center so it got blocked up in 4' chunks , delimbing was taken care of by the JD :msp_smile: I love how it just mashes it up effortlessly .
The contractor was looking for a place to truck the grubbings to {it's a big pile} because the home owner is a fire-chief so burning is out and bedrock was 6" down so burying is not an option either .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The JD200 gets it done !
> It was rotten in the center so it got blocked up in 4' chunks , delimbing was taken care of by the JD :msp_smile: I love how it just mashes it up effortlessly .
> The contractor was looking for a place to truck the grubbings to {it's a big pile} because the home owner is a fire-chief so burning is out and bedrock was 6" down so burying is not an option either .


 
Yep with that thing why do you need that other guys saws? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Well John,,are we ready ? got your pencil sharpened and some tape hand and a micrometer ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well John,,are we ready ? got your pencil sharpened and some tape hand and a micrometer ??


 
Yep got it all! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep got it all! LOL


 
Getting first pic ready


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Getting first pic ready


----------



## roncoinc

Hres the jug and the slug and micrometer,and i use labels cause they work easy,nitice how sharp the pencil is ??


----------



## roncoinc

Hold the piston as stright as you can in the jug,arrow pointing out 
and with the sharp pencil draw the outline of the intake hole.


----------



## tbone75

OK Ron here is my tools ready LOL


----------



## roncoinc

with a total of 20mm that means could open port on the sides 10mm,,BUT for safety leave 2m each side so that meens could open each side 8mm with safety..


----------



## tbone75

I got 11 mm each side on this one


----------



## roncoinc

oops,bad math.
20mm clearance divided by two =10 then minus 2mmeach side =3mm to widen each side


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I got 11 mm each side on this one


 
ok,whats width of widest point of hole ??


----------



## diggers_dad

I hope you guys don't mind if I nose in on this thread. I'm VERY interested in seeing how you do what you do. Thanks for the great pictures and explanations. 

I'm planning on trying a wild thing for my first attempt at porting. It's all torn down and cleaned, so maybe I can follow with it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ok,whats width of widest point of hole ??


 
Looks like 10mm.I am measuring the mark on the piston.The center of it?Or are are talking width?


----------



## tbone75

I got to go for a bit!Dang it!! Be back ASAP!! Sorry


----------



## roncoinc

So for me i can widen the hole 3mm each side.

i make a mark with the pencil then put the tape on and measyre,if off i reposition tape,do that to both sides..
then measure total width between the tapes and make sure you have at least 2mm clearance on each side of piston.


----------



## roncoinc

I could go wider as long as i leave 2mm area from edge of hole to edge of piston but on this jug is some funny stuff as pictured i want to leave some piston riding on so i will only widen 3mm or so.


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> I hope you guys don't mind if I nose in on this thread. I'm VERY interested in seeing how you do what you do. Thanks for the great pictures and explanations.
> 
> I'm planning on trying a wild thing for my first attempt at porting. It's all torn down and cleaned, so maybe I can follow with it.


 
Realize we are going very conservative for a first try but if you leave 2mm of jug for piston to ride on all is well.


----------



## roncoinc

maybe this show it better ??


----------



## roncoinc

so with the first grind i will not take to much meat but just widenfrom the inside of the jug to as far as i want to go..first foowing the same shape as the original hole.
what you wil end up with is the same shape hole just a little wider.
once that first "point" is established then there is much more grinding to do.
i find it easier to make my "point" first and then greind to that.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Realize we are going very conservative for a first try but if you leave 2mm of jug for piston to ride on all is well.


 
Conservative is fine. Great actually. I hope to port this wild thing and run the snot out of it for a while, tear it down and see what my mods have done. Wear problems, carbon build-up, etc... All of the information is great on the forum, but there is no substitute for getting in there and getting your hands dirty. 

With the way you're explaining, I get the best of both!! I hope to make a nice little sleeper with the porting and muffler mods. It's fun to surprise folks around here a little bit!! Keeps 'em guessing.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## roncoinc

Going to be to late for me to grind tonite so take measurements and tape and mark of what is needed..
then re measure and make sure sides are balanced and the piston will have 2mm of jug to ride on.
remember,this is the intake hole.


----------



## little possum

Ron, how do you get the tape on their straight?


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Conservative is fine. Great actually. I hope to port this wild thing and run the snot out of it for a while, tear it down and see what my mods have done. Wear problems, carbon build-up, etc... All of the information is great on the forum, but there is no substitute for getting in there and getting your hands dirty.
> 
> With the way you're explaining, I get the best of both!! I hope to make a nice little sleeper with the porting and muffler mods. It's fun to surprise folks around here a little bit!! Keeps 'em guessing.:msp_ohmy:


 
Once i canget John comfortable with what i'm trying to explain there can be a lot more done and i can cover that also.
BUT,the first thing is getting to turn that grinder on


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys. Sitting in a hotel room cutting crank case gaskets for the 120si. Brought all of my parts with me and I'm working on that.


----------



## roncoinc

One of the reasons i said to grind to a point at the tape following the otiginal outline was to find out how your grinder is going to respond.
if you can grind a perfect extension of what is there to the max point you will have learned how your grinder responds to the metal with grabbing and jumping around..
by grinding the same shape to the point if something happens that is ok because the intake port can actually be made a squae shape 
but the practice is needed for more important areas thus strating with the most forgiving area.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Going to be to late for me to grind tonite so take measurements and tape and mark of what is needed..
> then re measure and make sure sides are balanced and the piston will have 2mm of jug to ride on.
> remember,this is the intake hole.


 
Ron this is GREAT!! I will get this all marked out.No grinding tonight for me LOL


----------



## roncoinc

grinding to the "point"


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Once i canget John comfortable with what i'm trying to explain there can be a lot more done and i can cover that also.
> BUT,the first thing is getting to turn that grinder on


 
Yep getting a feel for the grinding!Then I may be some what OK? LOL My starter jug is close to junk so no big deal LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> grinding to the "point"


 
Kind of make a vee shape to start?


----------



## roncoinc

enlarged a little more with plenty to go 






looking inside this pic you can see how much more material is left to take out.
i find it is easier to back out taking more than trying to take it all going in..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Kind of make a vee shape to start?


 
I think the next pic shows how the "V" shape can be worked backwards without worry of going to far when goin inward.


----------



## roncoinc

i think i bored everybody to death 
John,you should be saving these pix..
last ones not your jug,stock pix.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> enlarged a little more with plenty to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking inside this pic you can see how much more material is left to take out.
> i find it is easier to back out taking more than trying to take it all going in..


 
OK I got the idea there I think.I will grind some tomorrow and get some pics.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> i think i bored everybody to death
> John,you should be saving these pix..
> last ones not your jug,stock pix.


 
Yes I need to save them.I can see its a different jug


----------



## roncoinc

Only got three saws done this afternon,didnt start til 3pm,,just didnt have the ambition to finish the carb rebuild on an old Jred.
Took on a small job tomorrow for easy money cash,extra play money for me 
should be a two hour job.


----------



## tbone75

How could they get bored with porting?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Only got three saws done this afternon,didnt start til 3pm,,just didnt have the ambition to finish the carb rebuild on an old Jred.
> Took on a small job tomorrow for easy money cash,extra play money for me
> should be a two hour job.


 
Love that play money! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I put some old Mac pics in the swap thread if anyone needs them?There not far from me.I don't want them LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Think it's time for the creamsickle colored PJ's with the puppy dogs and kitty catts all over em and the nice warm feets


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How could they get bored with porting?


 
I am following along, not posting as I don`t want to interrupt.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Think it's time for the creamsickle colored PJ's with the puppy dogs and kitty catts all over em and the nice warm feets


 
Nite Ron.


----------



## jimdad07

Looking good Ron. Don't mind me, I am working on my saw and reading here and there.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Think it's time for the creamsickle colored PJ's with the puppy dogs and kitty catts all over em and the nice warm feets


 
We need a pic of that! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I am enjoying the hell out of this !! LOL Thanks Ron


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Looking good Ron. Don't mind me, I am working on my saw and reading here and there.


 
Jim here is your tracking #03102640000201061657


----------



## jimdad07

John I am going to have to make up for lost itme when I get home. I am very happy to see you try your hand at porting. It is a lot of fun, I can't wait to see you try it out.


----------



## tbone75

Jim at least you got something to do while you sit in the motel. LOL BTW my bearing splitter/puller is on the way! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> John I am going to have to make up for lost itme when I get home. I am very happy to see you try your hand at porting. It is a lot of fun, I can't wait to see you try it out.


 
Its about time I did! LOL Next thing I will be porting the weedwhacker LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim at least you got something to do while you sit in the motel. LOL BTW my bearing splitter/puller is on the way! LOL


 
You will like it a lot. Very good tool to have on the bench. I just finished making gaskets and soon I will start putting the saw back together.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You will like it a lot. Very good tool to have on the bench. I just finished making gaskets and soon I will start putting the saw back together.


 
I have made do without one for years.Should have bought it 20 years ago LOL


----------



## tbone75

I watched you guys porting last winter.I feel a lot better about it now.I know a little more about a chainsaw! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in,...night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in,...night all.


 
Nite Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Jerry. John, will this be your first time splitting a crankcase?


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> i think i bored everybody to death
> John,you should be saving these pix..
> last ones not your jug,stock pix.


 
Not bored, just watching quietly. I have to leave the desk here and there (kids, wife, phone calls) and then catch up again when I get back. You're not going too slow for me. I appreciate all the help and explanations. I just hope John asks all of the "stupid" questions so I don't have to. But don't worry, if he misses one I'll be there to fill in!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good night Jerry. John, will this be your first time splitting a crankcase?


 
No I have split 3 poulan 3300 types.And one 009.Not the one your getting LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys. Sitting in a hotel room cutting crank case gaskets for the 120si. Brought all of my parts with me and I'm working on that.


 
That is preparation and thinking ahead.  I always show up at the hotel wondering what I forgot and how soon I will miss it. :msp_scared: What do you use to cut them out? X-acto knife and punches?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Not bored, just watching quietly. I have to leave the desk here and there (kids, wife, phone calls) and then catch up again when I get back. You're not going too slow for me. I appreciate all the help and explanations. I just hope John asks all of the "stupid" questions so I don't have to. But don't worry, if he misses one I'll be there to fill in!


 
Great! I need all the help I can get! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> That is preparation and thinking ahead.  I always show up at the hotel wondering what I forgot and how soon I will miss it. :msp_scared: What do you use to cut them out? X-acto knife and punches?


 
He has some very handy .22 cases! LOL Great idea!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Great! I need all the help I can get! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I'd say you're a bit handier around the saws than I am. I can only get a few hours here and there between all of the other stuff I have going on. I _*may*_ have located another one of those little Poulans you like. I think it is green and complete, but not sure. I won't get a chance to go look at it for a day or two. Interested? 

I also know a guy with a Sachs Dolmar PS 34 (I think) and another little Makita. I don't know if either one run but I thought I would take a look. I'm not crazy about Dolmars but I do like my DCS 520i. I also acquired an 017 carcass recently. Looks like 140 psi and a good spark, but missing a lot of plastic. If you are interested in any of that just let me know and I'll try to get some pics.


----------



## diggers_dad

Nite time for me. See ya'll in the mornin'.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> That is preparation and thinking ahead.  I always show up at the hotel wondering what I forgot and how soon I will miss it. :msp_scared: What do you use to cut them out? X-acto knife and punches?


 
I use an exactor knife, a .270 casing and a .22 casing. Perfect holes.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Nite time for me. See ya'll in the mornin'.


 
Hope you get some sleep? And I would be interested in any and all that stuff! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I use an exactor knife, a .270 casing and a .22 casing. Perfect holes.


 
I made a few punches out of black pipe.Just grind them down and sharpen with a file.Then heat them red and stick in oil!Lots of sizes you can make that way.


----------



## dancan

On ... Off ... On ... Off ... On ... Off ... On
I'm flipping that light switch but nobody's moving .... Slackers !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> On ... Off ... On ... Off ... On ... Off ... On
> I'm flipping that light switch but nobody's moving .... Slackers !


 
I was going to yell at you at 3am but I let you sleep in LOL Guess i could have yelled at 1:30 too? Got to go split wood today and haul it home and stack it up.Hope to get it finished up today?


----------



## jimdad07

I'm up. Geez. I guess it's time to make the donuts.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I'm up. Geez. I guess it's time to make the donuts.


 
I bet you was up half the night putting that saw together! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I bet you was up half the night putting that saw together! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I have to go out most of the day,will you have some grinding pix when i get back ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I have to go out most of the day,will you have some grinding pix when i get back ??


 
I got a bunch of stuff to do today too?I may get started I hope?


----------



## tbone75

Here we go Ron.I did get a start on it!


----------



## tbone75

Looked out in the back yard this morning and had this looking back at me. 15' from the house LOL 3 of its sisters were just about as close but took off when I got this pic.


----------



## little possum

choot em choot em!


----------



## little possum

Gonna go try my hand at free hand milling! Or freehand noodling I should say.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Gonna go try my hand at free hand milling! Or freehand noodling I should say.


 
Good luck! I got to go split wood LOL


----------



## little possum

Thats what I should be doing but... I dont really want to..
Im splitting it with the chainsaw, so maybe that should count for something


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I use an exactor knife, a .270 casing and a .22 casing. Perfect holes.



BREAKING NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Man in syracuse hotel shoots self by hitting primed cartridge !!
story at 11.


----------



## roncoinc

Another stupid thing i done ???

OK,got my splitter motor all setup..
the loveless joy coupling aligned with calipers and machinist rule and all.
mounted the engine and connected the feed to the pump.
checked gas and oil and fired it up 
forgot to hook up low pressure line and squirted hyd fluid ALL OVER the place !!!


----------



## roncoinc

On a good note i did have somebosdy add to my dolmar collection today,one i didnt have,a feebie


----------



## roncoinc

I have some pix to post as soon as i have supper..
used Johns pix to work on.
i havent had a chance to hook up the grinder but John is doing so good so far i may not have to !!


----------



## tbone75

Done splitting wood for the day!One more day and it will be all done :msp_thumbsup: Just 3 truck loads today.Got a late start.LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I have some pix to post as soon as i have supper..
> used Johns pix to work on.
> i havent had a chance to hook up the grinder but John is doing so good so far i may not have to !!



:msp_thumbsup: That makes me feel good!


----------



## tbone75

Got to go clean out the wood stove.Back in a bit.


----------



## roncoinc

In this pic here john has done an excellent job of enlarging the hole conssidering the original shape.







On a 350 the rings dont enter the hole so shaping to let stress off the rings dont have to be considered..
so i drew some curves on the upper corners that will give more intake area.
Also some area more meat has to be taken out of.want a straight line from the edge of hole all the way back..
more will be done on the other side to help this.
taking the lower lip off will assist timing as there will be no base gasket used and the jug will be lower so the lip should be lower.. rounding off the edges with a round stone VERY lightly will make sure the piston dont rub..i have even used sand paper,400 grit and my fingers to do this..
what we are trying to do is increase the intake area as much as possible..to take advantage of all the carb can give..now the limiting factor is the carb but letting it give all it can give will let it work at peak performance and the carb that comes with it will supply MORE then what the engine can use.
not time yet to go into how all that fuel goes where it's supposed to , so wait..


----------



## roncoinc

John,i sent you a PM.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Ron, at least you know the pump is working! At least it wasn't hot fluid yet.


----------



## jimdad07

Great job John!!! Looks fantastic, smilies aren't working on here for some reason.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> In this pic here john has done an excellent job of enlarging the hole conssidering the original shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a 350 the rings dont enter the hole so shaping to let stress off the rings dont have to be considered..
> so i drew some curves on the upper corners that will give more intake area.
> Also some area more meat has to be taken out of.want a straight line from the edge of hole all the way back..
> more will be done on the other side to help this.
> taking the lower lip off will assist timing as there will be no base gasket used and the jug will be lower so the lip should be lower.. rounding off the edges with a round stone VERY lightly will make sure the piston dont rub..i have even used sand paper,400 grit and my fingers to do this..
> what we are trying to do is increase the intake area as much as possible..to take advantage of all the carb can give..now the limiting factor is the carb but letting it give all it can give will let it work at peak performance and the carb that comes with it will supply MORE then what the engine can use.
> not time yet to go into how all that fuel goes where it's supposed to , so wait..



I got you Ron.I will do more tomorrow on it and get more pics.


----------



## tbone75

Got a new toy today!Should have got it 20 years ago LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a new toy today!Should have got it 20 years ago LOL



You won`t regret owning a set like that.


----------



## jimdad07

Nice toy John, it works great.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got a new toy today!Should have got it 20 years ago LOL



That should work better than my BFH and prybar !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That should work better than my BFH and prybar !!



That is what I have used for a long time! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Nice toy John. Where did you get it? 

How's everyone been doing? Haven't been on here lately. Kids come first of course.


----------



## sefh3

I have found lately that BBQ Cheetos have become my favorite snack as of lately.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Nice toy John. Where did you get it?
> 
> How's everyone been doing? Haven't been on here lately. Kids come first of course.



Fleabay-41.00


----------



## little possum

Possums law- Anything that can go wrong, will!

SP started the cuts with a different saw. That in turn bound up the 6' bar on the 3120. Made 3 cuts on one log finally. Caught the 3120 on fire! Noodles packed in close to the muffler and were ablaze, and I was in a panic to finger sweep them outta there! 394 would not start back. Back to the house to grab the 660 and tractor to flip the "cants". 660 is cuttin like (. Back home to put the 42" on the 3120 and grab the S1050A Homelite. SP was out cutting me with the Homelite. Think the cutter angles are out of whack on the 42". Using the double cut on 5' logs, and I somehow got off, and it wouldnt separate. Was driving a wooden wedge, missed with the hammer and it glanced off the log and hit me in the ankle. Which is now swolen. Then the 3120 and S1050 wouldnt start back :msp_scared: Whatever. We quit!  Pictures later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Possums law- Anything that can go wrong, will!
> 
> SP started the cuts with a different saw. That in turn bound up the 6' bar on the 3120. Made 3 cuts on one log finally. Caught the 3120 on fire! Noodles packed in close to the muffler and were ablaze, and I was in a panic to finger sweep them outta there! 394 would not start back. Back to the house to grab the 660 and tractor to flip the "cants". 660 is cuttin like (. Back home to put the 42" on the 3120 and grab the S1050A Homelite. SP was out cutting me with the Homelite. Think the cutter angles are out of whack on the 42". Using the double cut on 5' logs, and I somehow got off, and it wouldnt separate. Was driving a wooden wedge, missed with the hammer and it glanced off the log and hit me in the ankle. Which is now swolen. Then the 3120 and S1050 wouldnt start back :msp_scared: Whatever. We quit!  Pictures later.



Some days are stone!....LOL


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Possums law- Anything that can go wrong, will!
> 
> SP started the cuts with a different saw. That in turn bound up the 6' bar on the 3120. Made 3 cuts on one log finally. Caught the 3120 on fire! Noodles packed in close to the muffler and were ablaze, and I was in a panic to finger sweep them outta there! 394 would not start back. Back to the house to grab the 660 and tractor to flip the "cants". 660 is cuttin like (. Back home to put the 42" on the 3120 and grab the S1050A Homelite. SP was out cutting me with the Homelite. Think the cutter angles are out of whack on the 42". Using the double cut on 5' logs, and I somehow got off, and it wouldnt separate. Was driving a wooden wedge, missed with the hammer and it glanced off the log and hit me in the ankle. Which is now swolen. Then the 3120 and S1050 wouldnt start back :msp_scared: Whatever. We quit!  Pictures later.



Bad day!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Got another porting question.This is my other junk jug and piston.Would I measure it the same as the other?From the widest part on the side of the piston?


----------



## roncoinc

*Working the intake*

Ok,grinding stuff done for tonite but i thot i may give some of my intake on what happens to the intake and why we are working on that first.
since the beggining of gas engines,,around Jerry's time,hot rodders found that more fuel would "usually" result in more power..so bigger carbs and velocity stacks and open exhaust and all that went with it and progress was made..then came fuel injection and it all went down the tubes..then came hi perf chips and things looked up again 
forgoten was the two stroke that worked in a diff way..couldnt put bigger valves in or a bigger cam,no solid lifters etc..
it was a new game but still some similarities persisted..
fuel intake and exhaust.
but they both worked in diff ways !!
a "tuned" two stroke has many more variations to consider..it goes from one end all the way thru the engine and out..
what we have been considering so far is the intake.
along with the 4 strokes it is an important area to consider..not just a bigger carb as most saw carbs can handle and suply a much bigger engine that what they are on..so what we look for is to make it let it do what it can..
carb mods to cover that in more detail can be done later but for now letting that carb do it's thing is what we a are after..
what dfraws the fuel in is the "venturi" effect,a restriction in the middle of a pipe that makes the flow speed up at that point.
stick the fuel jet in at that point and it gets sucked in pretty good..
getting more fuel sucked in is not a matter of a bigger carb,it is increasing the "area" that can be used by the venturi effect.the saw carb is made so that if the demand is made the fuel will flow.
take and supply a saw carb with just a gravity feed supply of fuel and hold the inlet needle open and see how much fuel will flow !!
with working the intake we are going to let the carb work as easy as as it can..
we have started on the jug side and wil be working on the carb side after and you will see how working on the openings on both sides will result in more fuel flow.
simplistically put to begin with bigger holes on eache end = more fuel..there is a lot more to it that will be covered later.
now i realize there are better people than i that may have diff oipinions of why and where and how and are able to prove it with results unlike i can but i hope to show in simple terms how to get reasonable results without much work and the builder understanding what is happening without witchcraft being involved 
John and i are working on a begginers course that can be expanded on at any time for those that want to put more effort into it.


----------



## tbone75

Pics do help! LOL


----------



## little possum

Typical day  Yesterday was bout the same. Dumptruck most likely has a cracked block. Master cylinder is broken? Had no gas, gas line was busted last time I messed with it. Now it wont fire up. Either not enough gas, or not pumping it. IDK. I get aggravated way to quick when its warm! It was 66 degrees today, and I was sweating in November 

Id try my hand at porting something, but I need my luck streak to change a bit 

Should have worked on the tractor or split wood like John!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got another porting question.This is my other junk jug and piston.Would I measure it the same as the other?From the widest part on the side of the piston?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,grinding stuff done for tonite but i thot i may give some of my intake on what happens to the intake and why we are working on that first.
> since the beggining of gas engines,,around Jerry's time,hot rodders found that more fuel would "usually" result in more power..so bigger carbs and velocity stacks and open exhaust and all that went with it and progress was made..then came fuel injection and it all went down the tubes..then came hi perf chips and things looked up again
> forgoten was the two stroke that worked in a diff way..couldnt put bigger valves in or a bigger cam,no solid lifters etc..
> it was a new game but still some similarities persisted..
> fuel intake and exhaust.
> but they both worked in diff ways !!
> a "tuned" two stroke has many more variations to consider..it goes from one end all the way thru the engine and out..
> what we have been considering so far is the intake.
> along with the 4 strokes it is an important area to consider..not just a bigger carb as most saw carbs can handle and suply a much bigger engine that what they are on..so what we look for is to make it let it do what it can..
> carb mods to cover that in more detail can be done later but for now letting that carb do it's thing is what we a are after..
> what dfraws the fuel in is the "venturi" effect,a restriction in the middle of a pipe that makes the flow speed up at that point.
> stick the fuel jet in at that point and it gets sucked in pretty good..
> getting more fuel sucked in is not a matter of a bigger carb,it is increasing the "area" that can be used by the venturi effect.the saw carb is made so that if the demand is made the fuel will flow.
> take and supply a saw carb with just a gravity feed supply of fuel and hold the inlet needle open and see how much fuel will flow !!
> with working the intake we are going to let the carb work as easy as as it can..
> we have started on the jug side and wil be working on the carb side after and you will see how working on the openings on both sides will result in more fuel flow.
> simplistically put to begin with bigger holes on eache end = more fuel..there is a lot more to it that will be covered later.
> now i realize there are better people than i that may have diff oipinions of why and where and how and are able to prove it with results unlike i can but i hope to show in simple terms how to get reasonable results without much work and the builder understanding what is happening without witchcraft being involved
> John and i are working on a begginers course that can be expanded on at any time for those that want to put more effort into it.



This is some GREAT stuff Ron!Or should I call you guru LOL


----------



## roncoinc

little possum said:


> Typical day  Yesterday was bout the same. Dumptruck most likely has a cracked block. Master cylinder is broken? Had no gas, gas line was busted last time I messed with it. Now it wont fire up. Either not enough gas, or not pumping it. IDK. I get aggravated way to quick when its warm! It was 66 degrees today, and I was sweating in November
> 
> Id try my hand at porting something, but I need my luck streak to change a bit
> 
> Should have worked on the tractor or split wood like John!



Glad you had a good day 
dont feel all alone,,,mine wasnt anything to brag about


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



That was my guess. LOL Thanks!!


----------



## jimdad07

You are covering some good ground Ron, the only thing I can add is John should liik for the PDF files that you attached last winter and download them. They add a lot of education behind all of this but to be honest Ron, you are doing just as good of a job explaining it in plain English than the books did.


----------



## roncoinc

How we "used" to tune two strokes.
snowmobiles.
racing crew.
order a crate of p&c's.
hook up exhaust gas temperature guage close as we could on exhaust pipe to jug.
run it down the lake wide open taking tmep readings until it blew up.
rebuild,set a tad richer,repeat.
when we could run long enuf to finish a race without burning down we recorded that temp and before the race run it down the lake and set the jets to get the temp we wanted 
that was on twin cylinders and one side always run hotter so both carbs had to be adjusted diff.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> You are covering some good ground Ron, the only thing I can add is John should liik for the PDF files that you attached last winter and download them. They add a lot of education behind all of this but to be honest Ron, you are doing just as good of a job explaining it in plain English than the books did.



Who you talkin to ???
hope one of those casing dont have a live primer !! LOl !!


----------



## roncoinc

OK,this channel will now return to it's normal programing 

stihls STINK !!! LOL !!

i found one outside today under the snow in a plastic tote,some lillte thingy all apart.
probly somebody that dont like me ( most people ) left it there !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How we "used" to tune two strokes.
> snowmobiles.
> racing crew.
> order a crate of p&c's.
> hook up exhaust gas temperature guage close as we could on exhaust pipe to jug.
> run it down the lake wide open taking tmep readings until it blew up.
> rebuild,set a tad richer,repeat.
> when we could run long enuf to finish a race without burning down we recorded that temp and before the race run it down the lake and set the jets to get the temp we wanted
> that was on twin cylinders and one side always run hotter so both carbs had to be adjusted diff.



A lot of work and wasted money! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Who you talkin to ???
> hope one of those casing dont have a live primer !! LOl !!



I'm talking to you. The Permatex fumes must be getting to me. I popped the primers as soon as I removed the lead, those are easy. Nice sharp rap with a pair of fencing pliers I brought with me and they popped off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OK,this channel will now return to it's normal programing
> 
> stihls STINK !!! LOL !!
> 
> i found one outside today under the snow in a plastic tote,some lillte thingy all apart.
> probly somebody that dont like me ( most people ) left it there !!



Glad it made it, launched from my treby this morning around 8 am.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,this channel will now return to it's normal programing
> 
> stihls STINK !!! LOL !!
> 
> i found one outside today under the snow in a plastic tote,some lillte thingy all apart.
> probly somebody that dont like me ( most people ) left it there !!



Who you trying to BS? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> A lot of work and wasted money! LOL



Hey,,Artic Cat racing team,we got em for nuthin


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Glad it made it, launched from my treby this morning around 8 am.....LOL



Wow man ! that was a prety good launch,,within feet of the shop !! LOL !!
i noticed it about 4pm,must be the time zone diff ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Who you trying to BS? :msp_rolleyes:



I did !! really !! had some canmedian writing on the tote in french too !
really have NO idea where it came from,could have been out htere a year i that tote,some little top handle thingy.


----------



## sefh3

Good shot Jerry. I think Ron needs to work on more of these Stihls. He will start to like em when he works on enough of em.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Wow man ! that was a prety good launch,,within feet of the shop !! LOL !!
> i noticed it about 4pm,must be the time zone diff ?



I might have set the trajectory a little too high, it might have gone up a lot further than necessary and therefore took longer to get there but I did not want to involve the FAA, it probably travelled most of the way to you above 30,000 feet....LOL


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> I did !! really !! had some canmedian writing on the tote in french too !
> really have NO idea where it came from,could have been out htere a year i that tote,some little top handle thingy.



Someone sent you another 020 cuz they know how much you like em.


----------



## little possum

http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/184375.htm#post3246903
A few shots of the toothpicks we whittled on today.

I think a video of a wild thing in the Treby, would be awesome!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I might have set the trajectory a little too high, it might have gone up a lot further than necessary and therefore took longer to get there but I did not want to involve the FAA, it probably travelled most of the way to you above 30,000 feet....LOL



Just enuf to get by homeland securuty !1 LOL !!
tote made it intact but i have to ask,was the saw in one piece or pieces when it left  LO !!!1


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Just enuf to get by homeland securuty !1 LOL !!
> tote made it intact but i have to ask,was the saw in one piece or pieces when it left  LO !!!1



It was in one piece upon launch, the acceleration may have caused the screws to back out and the parts to shuffle about......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/184375.htm#post3246903
> A few shots of the toothpicks we whittled on today.
> 
> I think a video of a wild thing in the Treby, would be awesome!



Now that is an idea,...I was thinking of launching a 394 to see if it could fly.....LOL


----------



## little possum

Sending cooridinates


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now that is an idea,...I was thinking of launching a 394 to see if it could fly.....LOL



Launch it right at me! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its a little heavier than an 012 Stihl so I might have to add some more ballast to the big box on the treby.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its a little heavier than an 012 Stihl so I might have to add some more ballast to the big box on the treby.....LOL



You have my address I bet you can do it! LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its a little heavier than an 012 Stihl so I might have to add some more ballast to the big box on the treby.....LOL



Just use a few Husky's they are heavy enough and who cares if they get broke.


----------



## roncoinc

Yup,canmedian for sure !! can tell by the maple leaves !! 









not a very good packing job 
maybe Jerry let dan do it ??
is it an 019 ??
i really have NO idea where this came from,maybe why i left it outside for who knows how long ??

now i have to puit it in a smaller box so it dont take up so much room under the shop 
then take and waste time to label it so if some por soul needs parts for it..
almost looks like it it all there..
what a waste of a tote !! LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Just use a few Husky's they are heavy enough and who cares if they get broke.



The husky's are heavier because they are made of swedish metal not chinese metal


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yup,canmedian for sure !! can tell by the maple leaves !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a very good packing job
> maybe Jerry let dan do it ??
> is it an 019 ??
> i really have NO idea where this came from,maybe why i left it outside for who knows how long ??
> 
> now i have to puit it in a smaller box so it dont take up so much room under the shop
> then take and waste time to label it so if some por soul needs parts for it..
> almost looks like it it all there..
> what a waste of a tote !! LOL !




Its a 015, all orange.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The husky's are heavier because they are made of swedish metal not chinese metal



Lead!!


----------



## tbone75

Yep 015 just toss it LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Good shot Jerry. I think Ron needs to work on more of these Stihls. He will start to like em when he works on enough of em.



Now you know DAMN well i hate working on them drunken german engineered pos'es !!! you probly have no idea how many i have had thru the shop and thankfully none have come back !!


----------



## tbone75

This thread is back to normal


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Now you know DAMN well i hate working on them drunken german engineered pos'es !!! you probly have no idea how many i have had thru the shop and thankfully none have come back !!



Cause you do such a nice job on them they work as new. I will send you all the ones below the 026/260`s that come to me for servicing...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This thread is back to normal



Yup,,trying to drive perfectaly sane people over to the creamsickle side !!
well,i'm going to try thr laying down on the matress thing and see what happens..
you guys driving me crazy so myabe some quite time will relax me ??
got to finish my spitter tomorrow and get at least four saws done to get some room in the shop so i can try to organize some more !1 LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT will be the day !!!
expecting a couple guys to come over and help stack wood on the front deck,hope fully..


----------



## tbone75

Jim you got that saw together yet?Can't wait till you fire it up in your room! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cause you do such a nice job on them they work as new. I will send you all the ones below the 026/260`s that come to me for servicing...LOL



sometimes Jerry that meen streak just comes right out now dont it ?? 
night buddy..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,trying to drive perfectaly sane people over to the creamsickle side !!
> well,i'm going to try thr laying down on the matress thing and see what happens..
> you guys driving me crazy so myabe some quite time will relax me ??
> got to finish my spitter tomorrow and get at least four saws done to get some room in the shop so i can try to organize some more !1 LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT will be the day !!!
> expecting a couple guys to come over and help stack wood on the front deck,hope fully..



Nite Ron I will try to have more pics tomorrow? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,trying to drive perfectaly sane people over to the creamsickle side !!
> well,i'm going to try thr laying down on the matress thing and see what happens..
> you guys driving me crazy so myabe some quite time will relax me ??
> got to finish my spitter tomorrow and get at least four saws done to get some room in the shop so i can try to organize some more !1 LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT will be the day !!!
> expecting a couple guys to come over and help stack wood on the front deck,hope fully..



Sleep tight and dream of Stihl`s that you will be working on....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> sometimes Jerry that meen streak just comes right out now dont it ??
> night buddy..



Yes I am very mean, when I say I like Stihls the best I "mean" it....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> yes i am very mean, when i say i like stihls the best i "mean" it....lol



hahaaaahhhhhaaaaaaaahhhhhaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Even my belt buckles say it all;


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes I am very mean, when I say I like Stihls the best I "mean" it....LOL



Jerry that is a fact we all know! :hmm3grin2orange: You could be more like me and like them all! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Even my belt buckles say it all;



Nice Jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry that is a fact we all know! :hmm3grin2orange: You could be more like me and like them all! :hmm3grin2orange:



I have a pecking order to the saws I like and Stihl just happens to be at the top of the list.


----------



## tbone75

Jim I may be getting some macs soon.As soon as I go get them LOL There is 2 little ones in this mess you may need LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nice Jerry!



Thanks John.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a pecking order to the saws I like and Stihl just happens to be at the top of the list.



OK that works LOL I am going to find out if there is anything I like about Macs?Got 6 of them to pick up LOL 4 bigger ones 2 little POS LOL


----------



## jimdad07

One 120si crankcase and top end all put back together with new hand crafted gaskets all the way around, from the case gasket to the intake gasket. Indian Head gasket compound on the cylinder gasket as well as the case gasket, I dare them to leak...hopefully they don't do dares.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks John.



I made a few belt buckles out of Myrtle wood.I think I have 1 or 2 blanks left I cut out?May have to send you one sometime?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK that works LOL I am going to find out if there is anything I like about Macs?Got 6 of them to pick up LOL 4 bigger ones 2 little POS LOL



Macs were well built solid saws in their day, I run and worked on many of the 80 cc models.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I made a few belt buckles out of Myrtle wood.I think I have 1 or 2 blanks left I cut out?May have to send you one sometime?



That would be awesome!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> One 120si crankcase and top end all put back together with new hand crafted gaskets all the way around, from the case gasket to the intake gasket. Indian Head gasket compound on the cylinder gasket as well as the case gasket, I dare them to leak...hopefully they don't do dares.



Almost done!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> One 120si crankcase and top end all put back together with new hand crafted gaskets all the way around, from the case gasket to the intake gasket. Indian Head gasket compound on the cylinder gasket as well as the case gasket, I dare them to leak...hopefully they don't do dares.



They should be fine, made from gasket material and coated with shellack should outlast the rest of the saw.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be awesome!



How big you like them?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How big you like them?



About 2"X 3" would be about right.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> About 2"X 3" would be about right.



OK I can do that! Just not sure how soon? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim I may be getting some macs soon.As soon as I go get them LOL There is 2 little ones in this mess you may need LOL



:msp_scared:NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

I will dig a couple buckles out I made for my Dad and get a pic.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK I can do that! Just not sure how soon? LOL



No rush at all, maybe this winter we will all have some down time.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind,(Randy), will know what this is,


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> :msp_scared:NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_scared:



:hmm3grin2orange: I could address them to Mary? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I could address them to Mary? :hmm3grin2orange:



That would be better...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mastermind,(Randy), will know what this is,



Never seen nothing like the one on the left before? Brass plate on it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never seen nothing like the one on the left before? Brass plate on it?



2000+ hours of run time, oil stained.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I could address them to Mary? :hmm3grin2orange:



Her maiden name is Scudera, you know, I hate to have anyone think she's related to me and all that with the amount yellow turd she deals with.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 2000+ hours of run time, oil stained.



Amazing! A Stihl? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Amazing! A Stihl? LOL



You know it....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Must be a Stihl cylinder. Aren't they the ony ones who have their cooling fins like that?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Her maiden name is Scudera, you know, I hate to have anyone think she's related to me and all that with the amount yellow turd she deals with.



Nah I will send them to you :msp_rolleyes: But got to get them first LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

It came off one of these saws, can you guess which one?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You know it....LOL



One of yours Jerry?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll. 
Jerry hopefully you sent me that 044 for free


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll.
> Jerry hopefully you sent me that 044 for free



Hey Jacob,...the one with the 2000+ hours on it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> One of yours Jerry?



Yes sir!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It came off one of these saws, can you guess which one?



Far right?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Nah I will send them to you :msp_rolleyes: But got to get them first LOL



I will be sending yours out as soon as I get home. I think you will like that one. It's pretty well cleaned up, new fuel lines etc.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Jacob,...the one with the 2000+ hours on it?



Haha! WOW Stihl is just that great! 
Went on a date with my new girlfriend.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll.
> Jerry hopefully you sent me that 044 for free



Hi Jeffy LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Far right?



Next one to the left, the one on the far right has a cylinder like the new clean one in the pict of the 2 cylinders.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I will be sending yours out as soon as I get home. I think you will like that one. It's pretty well cleaned up, new fuel lines etc.



Any time Jim.No big hurry


----------



## jimdad07

You do maintain your saws well Jerry. I think you might have a little OCD, in a good way of course:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Opps Jerry sorry about that I didnt see the previous conversation  lol

I had alittle saw action the other night. I went to a Haunted house on Saturday, And there chainsaw took a poop some smaller husky 336 i think? Anywho They were yanking on this (Brand new by the way) husky so hard that it broke the plastic recoil peice, I tried rigging it so they could use it for the rest of the night. But it was to far gone  so they went to walmart and bought a poopin pro :msp_sleep:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You do maintain your saws well Jerry. I think you might have a little OCD, in a good way of course:msp_biggrin:



They get cleaned at the end of every days useage, sprayed with degreaser, washed off, blown dry and gone over before being put away.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Opps Jerry sorry about that I didnt see the previous conversation  lol
> 
> I had alittle saw action the other night. I went to a Haunted house on Saturday, And there chainsaw took a poop some smaller husky 336 i think? Anywho They were yanking on this (Brand new by the way) husky so hard that it broke the plastic recoil peice, I tried rigging it so they could use it for the rest of the night. But it was to far gone  so they went to walmart and bought a poopin pro :msp_sleep:



Good to hear you're getting a little action Jacob:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Nite Jerry.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> They get cleaned at the end of every days useage, sprayed with degreaser, washed off, blown dry and gone over before being put away.



I wish i was degreased and blown everytime after a hard days work :0 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They get cleaned at the end of every days useage, sprayed with degreaser, washed off, blown dry and gone over before being put away.



Very good Jerry!And it shows well


----------



## jimdad07

Can't wait to be home with my yahoos. Too darn quiet in this room.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I wish i was degreased and blown everytime after a hard days work :0 :hmm3grin2orange:



Wiping tears from my eyes and my gut still hurts. Very well said.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I wish i was degreased and blown everytime after a hard days work :0 :hmm3grin2orange:



Talk to the GF LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Talk to the GF LOL



I used to, then we got married. Funny how much changes


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Can't wait to be home with my yahoos. Too darn quiet in this room.



Bet you miss them bad!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

HAHA! Thanks guys
The GF wont do that for awhile. we both already agreed on it


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> HAHA! Thanks guys
> The GF wont do that for awhile. we both already agreed on it



That must have been an extremely one sided agreement. My wife and I have that agreement to, it was a hidden clasue in the marriage license. Glad to see you met someone else.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Bet you miss them bad!



I sure do. Wyatt and Emma are my peeps. Cuter than hell, hard not to hug them all the time.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> HAHA! Thanks guys
> The GF wont do that for awhile. we both already agreed on it



Good idea! Get to know each other very well first and see if it goes any where?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> That must have been an extremely one sided agreement. My wife and I have that agreement to, it was a hidden clasue in the marriage license. Glad to see you met someone else.



Noo.. kind of a 2 sided. LOL After Crystal im taking things slow  
BAHAHAH Thanks Jim. She loves me collecting saws and doesnt mind me working


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Good idea! Get to know each other very well first and see if it goes any where?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That must have been an extremely one sided agreement. My wife and I have that agreement to, it was a hidden clasue in the marriage license. Glad to see you met someone else.



It always happens when you have kids LOL Get her a little drunk!Always worked for me LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Noo.. kind of a 2 sided. LOL After Crystal im taking things slow
> BAHAHAH Thanks Jim. She loves me collecting saws and doesnt mind me working



Great! You don't want another control freek!


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Noo.. kind of a 2 sided. LOL After Crystal im taking things slow
> BAHAHAH Thanks Jim. She loves me collecting saws and doesnt mind me working



I'm only picking, very proud of you for good judgement. It's not always easy to do the right thing. A girl who doesn't mind you collecting or working, that's a goodun.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Great! You don't want another control freek!



Agreed John. I told Tracy I was next to a strip bar the other day and she laughed!  
Night all bed time for me!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> It always happens when you have kids LOL Get her a little drunk!Always worked for me LOL



She doesn't drink anymore. Can't have nothing. Used to work great. She wants to be like her mom who didn't have a couple drinks until after the last one graduated high school a few years ago. We used to party it up pretty good. Could be the reason for the first born.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Agreed John. I told Tracy I was next to a strip bar the other day and she laughed!
> Night all bed time for me!



Night Jacob


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Agreed John. I told Tracy I was next to a strip bar the other day and she laughed!
> Night all bed time for me!



Good night Jed.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> She doesn't drink anymore. Can't have nothing. Used to work great. She wants to be like her mom who didn't have a couple drinks until after the last one graduated high school a few years ago. We used to party it up pretty good. Could be the reason for the first born.



You got a long wait LOL Sorry


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to head to bed. Have a good night John.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to head to bed. Have a good night John.



Nite Jim


----------



## dancan

[video=youtube;JKv08vkBmpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKv08vkBmpc&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


There , that should work better than a the light switch .
Slackers !


----------



## dancan

My 13yr old teenage daughter is up getting ready for school ..... Slackers !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

LOL!!!! I *am* slacking this morning! But not any more Dan, the volume was way up. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Huge thanks to our Canadian friends for all their help here in NH getting power restored after last weekends storm. Hydro Quebec and Nova Scotia teams are everywhere. We'd be in the dark for weeks without your help! Lots of help from the Midwest and even Colorado too.


----------



## roncoinc

Will finish up splitter this morning,replace the fluid i lost first.
then replace the agjustable "gibbs" that i ignired for so long and i think they fell out so the splitting wedge moves side to side to much.
Then find some help to help move a couple of cord from the landing up and stack it on the front deck.

had a bunch of carb kits come in yestday with customers saws waiting for them..
got a zero turn carb in the big USC now i have to finish up.

need to put some roof goo on a seam on the shop roof it leaks a tad.
my to-do list is about 3 pages long now 
to much to do !!


----------



## tbone75

I am going to go split wood LOL First I need to noodle some big pieces.Just to big to move around! But first I got to be able to move LOL Not doing so well today so far.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mastermind,(Randy), will know what this is,




Are those 044 cylinders? One a 10mm and the other a 12mm?


----------



## tbone75

Wanted Jerry and you guys to see these belt buckles I made a few years ago for my Dad.I made them out of Myrtle wood.Now I got to finish this LAST truck load of wood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wanted Jerry and you guys to see these belt buckles I made a few years ago for my Dad.I made them out of Myrtle wood.Now I got to finish this LAST truck load of wood.



That is some very pretty wood, nice job on the buckle to.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mill_wannabe said:


> Huge thanks to our Canadian friends for all their help here in NH getting power restored after last weekends storm. Hydro Quebec and Nova Scotia teams are everywhere. We'd be in the dark for weeks without your help! Lots of help from the Midwest and even Colorado too.



It is great that the utility guys get to travel to storm ravaged areas to help restoration work, the utility companies depend on other forces helping them out after regional storms.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Are those 044 cylinders? One a 10mm and the other a 12mm?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Will finish up splitter this morning,replace the fluid i lost first.
> then replace the agjustable "gibbs" that i ignired for so long and i think they fell out so the splitting wedge moves side to side to much.
> Then find some help to help move a couple of cord from the landing up and stack it on the front deck.
> 
> had a bunch of carb kits come in yestday with customers saws waiting for them..
> got a zero turn carb in the big USC now i have to finish up.
> 
> need to put some roof goo on a seam on the shop roof it leaks a tad.
> my to-do list is about 3 pages long now
> to much to do !!



Get er done!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Get er done!



Well i got about a cord of wood stacked on the deck.
got the mower carb done.
got the splitter done.
this came in today just in time to set up the splitter engine RPM's $16 delivered ! works so good i'm going to order another one !!






then i took the grinder to JOhns jug for awhile


----------



## roncoinc

didnt get the camera straight on so it looks a little off..
LOT of metal gone for sure


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well i got about a cord of wood stacked on the deck.
> got the mower carb done.
> got the splitter done.
> this came in today just in time to set up the splitter engine RPM's $16 delivered ! works so good i'm going to order another one !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i took the grinder to JOhns jug for awhile



You are getting er done Ron, you made some good headway today, did you get the roof fixed?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are getting er done Ron, you made some good headway today, did you get the roof fixed?



No  supposed to be nice tomorrow so hopefully i can set the 5 gal bucket of goo out in the sun and get to spread some on..
i dont know how people that work ever get anything done ??
I'm still working on stuff now,on the puter but trying to get stuff done..re listing a couple of things for sale.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> No  supposed to be nice tomorrow so hopefully i can set the 5 gal bucket of goo out in the sun and get to spread some on..
> i dont know how people that work ever get anything done ??
> I'm still working on stuff now,on the puter but trying to get stuff done..re listing a couple of things for sale.



LOL,...we just have to work twice as fast and double the time.


----------



## tbone75

Just did a little more grinding.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is some very pretty wood, nice job on the buckle to.



Thanks Jerry! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> didnt get the camera straight on so it looks a little off..
> LOT of metal gone for sure



I see I have more to go yet LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just did a little more grinding.



Getting there John,did you look at the pic i posted ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Getting there John,did you look at the pic i posted ?



Yes I did.Looking great! I need to grind more LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> i dont know how people that work ever get anything done ??



I just get up early .


----------



## roncoinc

This pic shows how i took down the outside of where the boot goes on..
you can see a lot aken off when compared to the stock pic.







thats so when the boot goes on there is no metal stopping air flow.
this pic shows how it lines up now.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I just get up early .



Yeh but your in bed 4hrs efore anybody else !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> This pic shows how i took down the outside of where the boot goes on..
> you can see a lot aken off when compared to the stock pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats so when the boot goes on there is no metal stopping air flow.
> this pic shows how it lines up now.



I see what you did there! I didn't want to do anything to that side till I talked to you again!Had a good idea what to do. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

That does it on the intake hole for now,enlarged it quit a bit and the air will flow.
dont worry about to smooth,intake like rough.mixes stuff up better 

Now to fix that awfull setup husky uses to clamp the boot on..
this thang here..






notice i took the rubber out first.
then a cutoff wheel and it is ready to be clamped on with a creamsickle type clamp that will hold much betterer.
i'm sure you must have one the right size around..try it on first and make sure it tightens as it should..028 or sumthin like that is rite size i think.







stick the rubber back in and intake side complete now


----------



## roncoinc

Parts back in the box for tonite,no more grinding for me tonite 

We can now return this thread to it's normal nonsensickle  chit chat..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That does it on the intake hole for now,enlarged it quit a bit and the air will flow.
> dont worry about to smooth,intake like rough.mixes stuff up better
> 
> Now to fix that awfull setup husky uses to clamp the boot on..
> this thang here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice i took the rubber out first.
> then a cutoff wheel and it is ready to be clamped on with a creamsickle type clamp that will hold much betterer.
> i'm sure you must have one the right size around..try it on first and make sure it tightens as it should..028 or sumthin like that is rite size i think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stick the rubber back in and intake side complete now



I fixed one like that already.Thanks to you Ron!


----------



## tbone75

I should have more time tomorrow to do some grinding?The wood is DONE!! But I may go pick up them Macs sometime too?I just hope I can find them new homes?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

*Jred 630V!*

Hi guys!! I scored a nice Jonsered 630V tonight to answer my need for a larger than 50cc saw. It's in pretty decent condition, but is missing the brake (flag ) handle. The handlebar took a hard hit somewhere along the line and I could use a new one. Anyone have these parts around or have an idea where I could look? The heated handle would be awesome, but not necessary. How did they heat? It appears to be electric, but what generated the power?

I cleaned it up some, put some fuel in the dry tank, and it fired right up! I think I need clutch springs, but I couldn't be happier for what I paid for it. Has a nice windsor 20" bar on it with a good full comp chisel chain.

I'll post pics when I figure out how.


----------



## jimdad07

Home at last. Mary is putting the kids to bed so I am catching up on the day's reading in the meantime. I came home to a box sitting on the back porch that smelled very nice, not like the smelly one that will be leaving here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That does it on the intake hole for now,enlarged it quit a bit and the air will flow.
> dont worry about to smooth,intake like rough.mixes stuff up better
> 
> Now to fix that awfull setup husky uses to clamp the boot on..
> this thang here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice i took the rubber out first.
> then a cutoff wheel and it is ready to be clamped on with a creamsickle type clamp that will hold much betterer.
> i'm sure you must have one the right size around..try it on first and make sure it tightens as it should..028 or sumthin like that is rite size i think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stick the rubber back in and intake side complete now



Stihl always has the better ideas and parts/equipment, it takes Stihl parts to make a Husky turd reliable....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihl always has the better ideas and parts/equipment, it takes Stihl parts to make a Husky turd reliable....LOL



Confucious says: Husky Sucks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mill_wannabe said:


> Hi guys!! I scored a nice Jonsered 630V tonight to answer my need for a larger than 50cc saw. It's in pretty decent condition, but is missing the brake (flag ) handle. The handlebar took a hard hit somewhere along the line and I could use a new one. Anyone have these parts around or have an idea where I could look? The heated handle would be awesome, but not necessary. How did they heat? It appears to be electric, but what generated the power?
> 
> I cleaned it up some, put some fuel in the dry tank, and it fired right up! I think I need clutch springs, but I couldn't be happier for what I paid for it. Has a nice windsor 20" bar on it with a good full comp chisel chain.
> 
> I'll post pics when I figure out how.



In a heated handlebar saw the generator is found under the flywheel.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Confucious says: Husky Sucks.



I agree!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I agree!



That 65 I have is headed for Ohio hopefully by the weekend. Then my shop will be pure again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That 65 I have is headed for Ohio hopefully by the weekend. Then my shop will be pure again.



To get that smell out of the shop I buy those tree shaped air freshners by the hundred units at a time, it takes all of them set out to mask that odour....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihl always has the better ideas and parts/equipment, it takes Stihl parts to make a Husky turd reliable....LOL



yeh,,but,,that stihl clamp is made in CHINA !!! LOL !!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> To get that smell out of the shop I buy those tree shaped air freshners by the hundred units at a time, it takes all of them set out to mask that odour....LOL



I work on the HVAC equipment for that comapny, the ones who make those air fresheners. They were invented up here and a lot of the production is right down the road from me. Even if I had all of their resources for anti-stinking a place, it wouldn't be enough to get rid of that stink.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> yeh,,but,,that stihl clamp is made in CHINA !!! LOL !!



Nope!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I work on the HVAC equipment for that comapny, the ones who make those air fresheners. They were invented up here and a lot of the production is right down the road from me. Even if I had all of their resources for anti-stinking a place, it wouldn't be enough to get rid of that stink.



Those air freshners and a good dose of diesel exhaust usually does it for me....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I wonder what happened to John? I didn't end up painting that crankcase on the 120si, it's in pretty good shape. The clutch cover on the other hand needs some TLC. Can't wait to run that one for a little while. Also can't wait to drop those monster poplar trees at my wife's uncle's place. The trunks are probably 4' diameter if not bigger. Going to be a good workout for the 9010.


----------



## tbone75

Seems to be run on Husky night :hmm3grin2orange: But I don't mind at all. I still like them


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I work on the HVAC equipment for that comapny, the ones who make those air fresheners. They were invented up here and a lot of the production is right down the road from me. Even if I had all of their resources for anti-stinking a place, it wouldn't be enough to get rid of that stink.



I have a great way to keep the smell out of my shop..
i just dont let any stihl's inside !!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I wonder what happened to John? I didn't end up painting that crankcase on the 120si, it's in pretty good shape. The clutch cover on the other hand needs some TLC. Can't wait to run that one for a little while. Also can't wait to drop those monster poplar trees at my wife's uncle's place. The trunks are probably 4' diameter if not bigger. Going to be a good workout for the 9010.



Now Jim you know I didn't go far. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I have a great way to keep the smell out of my shop..
> i just dont let any stihl's inside !!



Careful Ron you will get that Stihl flu again!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I have a great way to keep the smell out of my shop..
> i just dont let any stihl's inside !!



I don`t let Huskies in,...they just seem to sneak in like skunks do....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t let Huskies in,...they just seem to sneak in like skunks do....LOL



With Dans help!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> With Dans help!



That guy`s a menace...LOL


----------



## tbone75

I tryed to catch up with Ron LOL


----------



## tbone75

I went past my marks a little! Hope it will make it?


----------



## sefh3

Well you can tell its fall now. I have 4 blowers to get out the door. I have a crapsman thats giving me fits. The PO decided to take the fuel lines off and the carb. Gotta love that. Now I can't figure these out. The carb is a walbro. It has a nipple on the fuel pump side and the diaphram. Plus a primer bulb. Now I just need to figure out what goes where.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I went past my marks a little! Hope it will make it?



Put the piston in and mark with the pencil and see what you have ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Put the piston in and mark with the pencil and see what you have ?



OK will do Hows it look?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I went past my marks a little! Hope it will make it?



That is a common mistake made by rookie porters....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have a little problem trying to type right now LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is a common mistake made by rookie porters....LOL



Hope that is the only one? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hope that is the only one? LOL



Not really.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have a little problem trying to type right now LOL



I have one of them also, creates a lot of spelling mistakes for me...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not really.



OK spill it Jerry LOL What else is it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK spill it Jerry LOL What else is it?



Over cutting in almost all directions, uneven port edges, poorly shaped ports, not enough arch, too much arch, not enough bevel in the right places, too much in the other than required places and on and on...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Over cutting in almost all directions, uneven port edges, poorly shaped ports, not enough arch, too much arch, not enough bevel in the right places, too much in the other than required places and on and on...LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: OK time to start over? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: OK time to start over? LOL



Are you still able to make your clearances? If so then you can clean that edge up a little and keep going. Not that I have done a ton of porting but I try to be moderate with it at least until I get better at it. That way I have some fudge factor.


----------



## tjbier

jimdad07 said:


> Are you still able to make your clearances? If so then you can clean that edge up a little and keep going. Not that I have done a ton of porting but I try to be moderate with it at least until I get better at it. That way I have some fudge factor.



rep


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: OK time to start over? LOL



Just keep practising, that is the only way some new porters ever get the hang of handling the tools. I have been very lucky that so far I have not overcut anywhere that was critical.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Are you still able to make your clearances? If so then you can clean that edge up a little and keep going. Not that I have done a ton of porting but I try to be moderate with it at least until I get better at it. That way I have some fudge factor.



No big deal I have another one to use. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tjbier said:


> rep



I owe you one, haven't spread enough around. Going to have to do random drive by reppings again.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just keep practising, that is the only way some new porters ever get the hang of handling the tools. I have been very lucky that so far I have not overcut anywhere that was critical.



That's why the couple I have done were done with a round file and then finished with a regular stone with a Dremel. The regular stone does not take very much off so it's hard to go too far before realizing it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's why the couple I have done were done with a round file and then finished with a regular stone with a Dremel. The regular stone does not take very much off so it's hard to go too far before realizing it.



Its likely best to start off with tools that cut slowly or not too agressively and progress up to the faster cutting tools. I started off using 1/4" shaft carbide cutters mounted in my air die grinder, they cut very fast so I have to be very careful but they do a very good job at least in my hands.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its likely best to start off with tools that cut slowly or not too agressively and progress up to the faster cutting tools. I started off using 1/4" shaft carbide cutters mounted in my air die grinder, they cut very fast so I have to be very careful but they do a very good job at least in my hands.



I am going to get some diamond bits for the dremel for the next porting job, with will probably be Frankensaw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I am going to get some diamond bits for the dremel for the next porting job, with will probably be Frankensaw.



Diamond cutters are usually slow cutters, carbide cuts faster and does not clog often.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Diamond cutters are usually slow cutters, carbide cuts faster and does not clog often.



Good to know, on that note it's time for me to head for bed. Have a good day tomorrow guys. Thanks again for the saw John, yours will be on it's way pretty quickly.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I am going to get some diamond bits for the dremel for the next porting job, with will probably be Frankensaw.



The diamond bits don't last very long from what I have used.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good to know, on that note it's time for me to head for bed. Have a good day tomorrow guys. Thanks again for the saw John, yours will be on it's way pretty quickly.



Nite Jim. And no hurry


----------



## Mastermind

Here's a couple of porting pics John. Make em pretty.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Here's a couple of porting pics John. Make em pretty.



NICE! I may get there some day LOL


----------



## dancan

At least I don't have to wake up the Aussies LOL !


ZZZSlackers !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I'm up! I'm up! :wink2:


----------



## RandyMac

I'm mangling Oct's stats. 
Kinda nippy here, low 40s. Got some rain, not much, more in this weekend.


----------



## dancan

Were getting some of the same weather over here ,


----------



## RandyMac

Had snow down to 3000 feet just East of here.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Rain again last night but I got the wood done first!Should clear up today and start to dry out?Was going to start over with another jug but think I want to use this one some more yet.Hope to get better with the grinding?I bet I am just trying to go to fast?And take to much off at a time?


----------



## roncoinc

John,dont worry about the overcut..just smoothe the edges of the hole so it dont scratch the piston.
the rings dont go down into the hole so no problem as long as the side of the piston has some metal to ride/seal on.
so is there still some there ??
if there is continue with the jug.


----------



## tbone75

Didn't check yet? LOL Give me a sec.


----------



## roncoinc

LOL !!! John !!!
i looked at your pic and no problem..
you missed the edge of the piston by a mile !!


----------



## tbone75

Danged if I don't I still have 2mm each side LOL


----------



## tbone75

What about the port shape?It looks like I have the bottom part to flat?


----------



## roncoinc

I just loked..
the edge of the piston rides were the green line is.
you still have all the meat between the yellow lines 
you can balance out the other side to match if you want 
"try" to keep it all symetrical.
take a round stone on slow and bevel the edges VERY lightly,some dont even bother to do that,or use finger and sandpaper.
i said we were going "mild",,good reason for that..in case of an "oops" 
take a close up pic of the grinder,i want to see how the cutters shaped.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> i just loked..
> The edge of the piston rides were the green line is.
> You still have all the meat between the yellow lines
> you can balance out the other side to match if you want
> "try" to keep it all symetrical.
> Take a round stone on slow and bevel the edges very lightly,some dont even bother to do that,or use finger and sandpaper.
> I said we were going "mild",,good reason for that..in case of an "oops"
> take a close up pic of the grinder,i want to see how the cutters shaped.



brb


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What about the port shape?It looks like I have the bottom part to flat?



You can make the intake square if you wanted,no problem.
the bottom of the piston opens and closes that hole,flat bottom will let more charge in at the same time is all.
bottom basically flat anyway.


----------



## roncoinc

are the cutters twisted like this or straight flutes ?


----------



## tbone75

Grinder bit


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Grinder bit



Ok,good.
have you noticed it seems to grab more when cutting on one side than the other side ?? 
notice it is for me grabs nore on the left side so have to be more carefull..gentle and smoother.
i finished my hole off with a diamond bit just for looks,dont want it to smooth tho,not polished.
the diamond bit rubbed back and forth smoother out and bumps that were left.
good job,keep going.finish the intake today,tonite we can start on other side


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,good.
> have you noticed it seems to grab more when cutting on one side than the other side ??
> notice it is for me grabs nore on the left side so have to be more carefull..gentle and smoother.
> i finished my hole off with a diamond bit just for looks,dont want it to smooth tho,not polished.
> the diamond bit rubbed back and forth smoother out and bumps that were left.
> good job,keep going.finish the intake today,tonite we can start on other side



OK if you say it will still work LOL Not worried if I fudge it up.Got another one LOL


----------



## tbone75

I will get it smoothed up today and try not to mess it up any more? LOL I also got another Husky 350 LOL Just need a muffler for it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,good.
> have you noticed it seems to grab more when cutting on one side than the other side ??
> notice it is for me grabs nore on the left side so have to be more carefull..gentle and smoother.
> i finished my hole off with a diamond bit just for looks,dont want it to smooth tho,not polished.
> the diamond bit rubbed back and forth smoother out and bumps that were left.
> good job,keep going.finish the intake today,tonite we can start on other side



Yes it will grab if I try to push.As long as I pull to cut its not bad.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will get it smoothed up today and try not to mess it up any more? LOL I also got another Husky 350 LOL Just need a muffler for it.



Dont forget to do where the boot goes on so that matches up..use any boot you have to check it.
you will need a muffler and gasket to finish the exhaust side also.
if you are going to put this on a saw to try it out use the muffler that will go on the saw.
isnt there a metal deflector shield on these exhaust also ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont forget to do where the boot goes on so that matches up..use any boot you have to check it.
> you will need a muffler and gasket to finish the exhaust side also.
> if you are going to put this on a saw to try it out use the muffler that will go on the saw.
> isnt there a metal deflector shield on these exhaust also ??



Yes it has a deflector.Some have 2 of them


----------



## tbone75

The pills starting to work a little so I better get moving LOL I will have some port pics later.And could have some ugly Mac pics if I get there? LOL Ron you need some Macs don't you? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The pills starting to work a little so I better get moving LOL I will have some port pics later.And could have some ugly Mac pics if I get there? LOL Ron you need some Macs don't you? LOL



Cant get rid of mac's around here.
have a couple nice running 610's nobody is interested in at any price.
got boxes of 10-x series saws .

the longer i sit here the longer my t0-do list grows ! 
that little china tach i got works great man,found my splitter runing 4K rpm's , a tad on the hi side so will slow that down today.
HAVE to get a 350  finished today,think carb kit and adjust and sharpen chain is all that left on that job.
then outside getting ready for winter stuff,runn errands,pay bills,get more wood on deck,etc...
never all happens,then i throw away list and start over


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Cant get rid of mac's around here.
> have a couple nice running 610's nobody is interested in at any price.
> got boxes of 10-x series saws .
> 
> the longer i sit here the longer my t0-do list grows !
> that little china tach i got works great man,found my splitter runing 4K rpm's , a tad on the hi side so will slow that down today.
> HAVE to get a 350  finished today,think carb kit and adjust and sharpen chain is all that left on that job.
> then outside getting ready for winter stuff,runn errands,pay bills,get more wood on deck,etc...
> never all happens,then i throw away list and start over



I know all about them to do list!I throw it away everyday.No way I ever get it all done LOL Or if I get close the OL finds something else LOL Or someone stops by or calls with something else for me to do LOL That little tach sound nice.would be good just to check things with.


----------



## greendohn

*sure is quiet..an' i'm a new guy here*

i,ve gotta lil' echo cs306, 12"bar..use it fer limbin' and brushin' while cuttin' on the beutiful indiana hard woods 'round here..BEST limbin' saw ever built!!! got 10 years or more outta my last one..bought a new one a while back jest to make sure the quality wasn't a fluke. 2nd or 3rd year cuttin' with this one,,,i'm startin' ta' think this one is built jest as good as the last one...i owned a stihl 310 once...guy pawned it to me for cheap..ran out real good an' cut pretty well,, wasn't too bad a saw,,'course,,i shipped it down the road cause my REAL saw has always been a Jonsered ,,after runnin' a REAL RED SAW..that lil' orange stihl jest had to go!!! sure is quiet...


----------



## Cantdog

HAHAHA!!! Probably not for long!!!!! hehehehe...


----------



## tbone75

You got that right!That will liven this place up! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Did some smoothing?Wonder if this thing will run? :msp_thumbdn: :hmm3grin2orange: Good thing I don't give up easy!


----------



## tbone75

?????? Forgot the pics again????


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> ?????? Forgot the pics again????



Lookin pretty darn good !!
how does the boot match up ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lookin pretty darn good !!
> how does the boot match up ?



If you say so? LOL After I smoothed things up its a little larger hole than the boot!Over did that too! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Just got the carb kit for another weedwacker a guy brought over to fix.Now I need a carb for it!I was blowing it out and lost the jet I think that was what it was?Very small brass piece held in with a o-ring.Didn't know it was held in that way!A little air and it shot out of there like a rocket!CHIT!! Its a Cub Cadet/MTD whacker.Strange carb to?WYL 204 then 411 below that.Here is a pic.Hope to hell I can find one?Non adjustable!


----------



## jimdad07

greendohn said:


> i,ve gotta lil' echo cs306, 12"bar..use it fer limbin' and brushin' while cuttin' on the beutiful indiana hard woods 'round here..BEST limbin' saw ever built!!! got 10 years or more outta my last one..bought a new one a while back jest to make sure the quality wasn't a fluke. 2nd or 3rd year cuttin' with this one,,,i'm startin' ta' think this one is built jest as good as the last one...i owned a stihl 310 once...guy pawned it to me for cheap..ran out real good an' cut pretty well,, wasn't too bad a saw,,'course,,i shipped it down the road cause my REAL saw has always been a Jonsered ,,after runnin' a REAL RED SAW..that lil' orange stihl jest had to go!!! sure is quiet...



A real red saw huh!!??!! "Owned a Stihl once" huh?????!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just got the carb kit for another weedwacker a guy brought over to fix.Now I need a carb for it!I was blowing it out and lost the jet I think that was what it was?Very small brass piece held in with a o-ring.Didn't know it was held in that way!A little air and it shot out of there like a rocket!CHIT!! Its a Cub Cadet/MTD whacker.Strange carb to?WYL 204 then 411 below that.Here is a pic.Hope to hell I can find one?Non adjustable!



I hate weed whackers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

greendohn said:


> i,ve gotta lil' echo cs306, 12"bar..use it fer limbin' and brushin' while cuttin' on the beutiful indiana hard woods 'round here..BEST limbin' saw ever built!!! got 10 years or more outta my last one..bought a new one a while back jest to make sure the quality wasn't a fluke. 2nd or 3rd year cuttin' with this one,,,i'm startin' ta' think this one is built jest as good as the last one...i owned a stihl 310 once...guy pawned it to me for cheap..ran out real good an' cut pretty well,, wasn't too bad a saw,,'course,,i shipped it down the road cause my REAL saw has always been a Jonsered ,,after runnin' a REAL RED SAW..that lil' orange stihl jest had to go!!! sure is quiet...



Once upon a time, in a faraway......LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dinner break now back to work!May finish this second 310?


----------



## dancan

Red saws are great !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Red saws are great !



Isn`t that Ron??


----------



## diggers_dad

You guys have been busy! _*ROUGH*_ week at work. Lots of job security. Today was the first chance I've had to get home and catch up on what you have been up to. 

John, I'm no expert on any of this stuff, but your porting work looks really good to me. It seems to have a nice "flow" to it, also symmetrical. I'll be very happy if mine turns out half that good. I'm very impressed. I also hate to work on weed wackers, I have one in my shop I need to finish but it's driving me nuts. I can't get the carb right. 

So busy this week I missed out on a couple of saw opportunities but I'm sure there will be more.


----------



## chopmistchopper

dancan said:


> Red saws are great !






That board looks like it's been ported by either Brad or Randy, that must be SnellerMind Smurf !!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> If you say so? LOL After I smoothed things up its a little larger hole than the boot!Over did that too! :msp_scared:



That is not a problem at all..
you cant tell how far to go until you have gone to far,no prob.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just got the carb kit for another weedwacker a guy brought over to fix.Now I need a carb for it!I was blowing it out and lost the jet I think that was what it was?Very small brass piece held in with a o-ring.Didn't know it was held in that way!A little air and it shot out of there like a rocket!CHIT!! Its a Cub Cadet/MTD whacker.Strange carb to?WYL 204 then 411 below that.Here is a pic.Hope to hell I can find one?Non adjustable!



Caint say i evah saw a carb like that !
so you learned something else today ?? 
compresed air and ??


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> You guys have been busy! _*ROUGH*_ week at work. Lots of job security. Today was the first chance I've had to get home and catch up on what you have been up to.
> 
> John, I'm no expert on any of this stuff, but your porting work looks really good to me. It seems to have a nice "flow" to it, also symmetrical. I'll be very happy if mine turns out half that good. I'm very impressed. I also hate to work on weed wackers, I have one in my shop I need to finish but it's driving me nuts. I can't get the carb right.
> 
> So busy this week I missed out on a couple of saw opportunities but I'm sure there will be more.



Thanks LOL But I am not sure about my porting at all!It aint over yet LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Isn`t that Ron??



NOPE !! no beard and no hearing protection !!
canmedian


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Caint say i evah saw a carb like that !
> so you learned something else today ??
> compresed air and ??



New one on me too?Strange POS LOL Lesson for today careful what you blow :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Just replaced a broken clutch cover on this thing,wasnt MY fault !!
Ya'll can drool all ya want,this is the 365 i posted porting pix of in this thread and it may look like a beater but she is one wood cutting witch !! LOL !!
not a stihl made i would trade it for,unless i could sell it for enuf to buy another husky 
once this thing roars to life the creamsickles melt in thier wrappers 
then your boots get stuck in icky gooey stuff 
one of my best go to saws along with the dolmars 

Short story,,finished clearing one of the lots been working on and had to cut the stumps down..
my buddy is a lot younger and stronger than i so i handed him the "meyerized monster" 
after about 10 stumps ,,some good sized ones the 36in had to cut from around to get thru,he set it down and laid down on the ground.. said " this thing is beating me up ! " LOL !!
rakers are down to far and it grabs and with the power it has it gave him a workout


----------



## tbone75

Finished putting the other 310 together.Ron don't look LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Finished putting the other 310 together.Ron don't look LOL










HaHa !


----------



## jimdad07

Those are some tasty looking creamsickles John.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> New one on me too?Strange POS LOL Lesson for today careful what you blow :hmm3grin2orange:



See ? it's not just who you know 
all the compressed air a carb needs comes out of a spray can of carb cleaner..
wally world,less than $2 a can.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Well ported 390's run good, I dunn care what anyone says about Stihl!!  ::thumbsup::


[video=youtube;k3iZ-LlSBwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3iZ-LlSBwU[/video]


----------



## roncoinc

HaHa ![/QUOTE]

Isn't it past your bed time dan ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Finished putting the other 310 together.Ron don't look LOL



Nice clean saws,sell them quick!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> HaHa !



Isn't it past your bed time dan ??[/QUOTE]

Its not quite 9 pm here yet....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Just replaced a broken clutch cover on this thing,wasnt MY fault !!
> Ya'll can drool all ya want,this is the 365 i posted porting pix of in this thread and it may look like a beater but she is one wood cutting witch !! LOL !!
> not a stihl made i would trade it for,unless i could sell it for enuf to buy another husky
> once this thing roars to life the creamsickles melt in thier wrappers
> then your boots get stuck in icky gooey stuff
> one of my best go to saws along with the dolmars
> 
> Short story,,finished clearing one of the lots been working on and had to cut the stumps down..
> my buddy is a lot younger and stronger than i so i handed him the "meyerized monster"
> after about 10 stumps ,,some good sized ones the 36in had to cut from around to get thru,he set it down and laid down on the ground.. said " this thing is beating me up ! " LOL !!
> rakers are down to far and it grabs and with the power it has it gave him a workout



365`s are the most underrated Husky made,..not saying much as its a turd saw....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> See ? it's not just who you know
> all the compressed air a carb needs comes out of a spray can of carb cleaner..
> wally world,less than $2 a can.



I think I learned that today! LOL Still need a carb!Can't see any way to fit something else to it?


----------



## roncoinc

WoodChuck'r said:


> Well ported 390's run good, I dunn care what anyone says about Stihl!!  ::thumbsup::
> 
> 
> Well if i had trees that looked like THAT i could get by with a box store homelite !!
> try cutting off 48 in stumps laying on your side filling up the chain with dirt ..
> cutting LIVING trees with KNOTS and barbed wire in them..
> trees we got here got BARK on em too
> vids like that are nothing but flattering fluff !!
> i got vids of REAL wood cutting
> get yah yet chuck LOL !! (jk)


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Isn't it past your bed time dan ??



Its not quite 9 pm here yet....LOL[/QUOTE]

I have other websites that I harass after 9 LOL .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice clean saws,sell them quick!!



Just a couple more parts.And down the road they go LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Its not quite 9 pm here yet....LOL



I have other websites that I harass after 9 LOL .[/QUOTE]

The fluffy bed thread, ..SSSNNNNNNOOOOZZZZZZEEEEEEE.........LOL


----------



## WoodChuck'r

roncoinc said:


> try cutting off 48 in stumps laying on your side filling up the chain with dirt ..
> cutting LIVING trees with KNOTS and barbed wire in them..
> trees we got here got BARK on em too
> vids like that are nothing but flattering fluff !!
> i got vids of REAL wood cutting
> get yah yet chuck LOL !! (jk)




LOL Ron I think it's gonna take WAY more than that to get me goin'!!  

I ain't worried about it I wouldn't expect you old guys to be able to operate a saw in THAT kinda wood anyways!! :jester:

Just breakin' yer balls buddy! ::thumbsup::


----------



## roncoinc

How about cutting a real piece of hardwood thats been dragged by the skidder and piled in the landing covered with dirt and bark...some nice read oak that dont look like a piece of wood that came out of home depot..

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mRcqVRiAhkc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## WoodChuck'r

What's that frikkin' toothpick all about!? :biggrin:


THIS is what yer talkin' about! :msp_tongue:

[video=youtube;nQHDDK1xBuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQHDDK1xBuk[/video]


----------



## roncoinc

WoodChuck'r said:


> What's that frikkin' toothpick all about!? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> THIS is what yer talkin' about! :msp_tongue:
> 
> [video=youtube;nQHDDK1xBuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQHDDK1xBuk[/video]



Oh man,that was PAINFULL to watch ! 
the sawDUST coming out was drifting in the breeze !!
Chuck,supposed to be CHIPS coming out !!
do yourself a favor,delete that one,sharpen the chain and try again 
that vid makes the stihl look good !!


----------



## WoodChuck'r

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,that was PAINFULL to watch !
> the sawDUST coming out was drifting in the breeze !!
> Chuck,supposed to be CHIPS coming out !!
> do yourself a favor,delete that one,sharpen the chain and try again
> that vid makes the stihl look good !!




LOL that chain was brand new outta tha box and run for it's first cut in that vid buddeh! Ever hear of beech?! 



Got another one d00d!?


----------



## roncoinc

WoodChuck'r said:


> LOL that chain was brand new outta tha box and run for it's first cut in that vid buddeh! Ever hear of beech?!
> 
> 
> 
> Got another one d00d!?



Sorry man,,cuts like the chain was rocked..
i wouldnt post that one,be to ashamed..
how about another piece of oak from the landing,lots of knots and dirty.
notice CHIPS coming out ??

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/PE7GdEY7k2o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## roncoinc

WoodChuck'r said:


> LOL that chain was brand new outta tha box and run for it's first cut in that vid buddeh! Ever hear of beech?!
> 
> 
> 
> Got another one d00d!?



Yup,beach good firewood for sure,not that hard to cut tho.
witch way to the beach ??


----------



## WoodChuck'r

roncoinc said:


> Sorry man,,cuts like the chain was rocked..




WELL....

I will say that it doesn't cut as good as it should in that vid - my big bro was cutting in that vid and that's the first time he ever cut with a 32" bar (biggest before that was 20"). He got a little nervous and he started to lighten up shortly after being half way through cuz he didn't want the other side to hit the ground. NOT to mention that beech was hard as a rock....

Had I of run it in the vid it wouldn't have cut like that but I'm not being defensive - it does "cut rather funny" when watching the vid as I looked for what you saw when you watched it. I guess I could say that from just watching the vid that it looks kinda like a chitty chain but that chain was brand spankin' fo sho!


----------



## roncoinc

Got one of a stihl i had once,cut pretty fast for a stihl too !!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Bzg-J-LL3dk?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## roncoinc

WoodChuck'r said:


> WELL....
> 
> I will say that it doesn't cut as good as it should in that vid - my big bro was cutting in that vid and that's the first time he ever cut with a 32" bar (biggest before that was 20"). He got a little nervous and he started to lighten up shortly after being half way through cuz he didn't want the other side to hit the ground. NOT to mention that beech was hard as a rock....
> 
> Had I of run it in the vid it wouldn't have cut like that but I'm not being defensive - it does "cut rather funny" when watching the vid as I looked for what you saw when you watched it. I guess I could say that from just watching the vid that it looks kinda like a chitty chain but that chain was brand spankin' fo sho!



All the vids i take are "lightened up " , basically self feeding,i dont push on a saw,taint fair to do that,saw should cut by itself..sometimes i reposition the saw a bit but still let it self feed mostly.

some nice vids tho,tnx.


----------



## roncoinc

Now back to our regulared scheduled programing 
while Dan keeps the pillow monster company


----------



## jimdad07

120si is back to life. Just finished putting it back together and half arsed tuning, too dark to put it in a cut tonight so I will tune it in wood tomorrow. Going to tune it a little fat for now. That thing idles on all sides, with the saw tipped forward and on its back. No air leaks :msp_thumbup:. Hopefully it lasts a little longer this time. I feel better about new gaskets and all that.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Great news, Jim! We know you missed that saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> 120si is back to life. Just finished putting it back together and half arsed tuning, too dark to put it in a cut tonight so I will tune it in wood tomorrow. Going to tune it a little fat for now. That thing idles on all sides, with the saw tipped forward and on its back. No air leaks :msp_thumbup:. Hopefully it lasts a little longer this time. I feel better about new gaskets and all that.



Way to go!!


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks guys. Very happy to have it back. Enjoy the NYCSM vs. NHCSM video competition tonight. Keep them coming guys. Chucker I know you have some good Dolmar videos to show.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got one of a stihl i had once,cut pretty fast for a stihl too !!
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Bzg-J-LL3dk?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



That Stihl still cuts really well, it has been helped a bit lately.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> 120si is back to life. Just finished putting it back together and half arsed tuning, too dark to put it in a cut tonight so I will tune it in wood tomorrow. Going to tune it a little fat for now. That thing idles on all sides, with the saw tipped forward and on its back. No air leaks :msp_thumbup:. Hopefully it lasts a little longer this time. I feel better about new gaskets and all that.



Good job Jim!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That Stihl still cuts really well, it has been helped a bit lately.



LOL !! .. damn it Jerry !! dont you miss ANYTHING !!!


----------



## sefh3

Thanks for posting that Stihl to clean up the air around here. Now we need Jerry to post some videos of his 044's he has up there.


----------



## sefh3

Post some video of the dolly Jim after you get it tuned.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> LOL !! .. damn it Jerry !! dont you miss ANYTHING !!!



LOL,...not much...


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks guys. Very happy to have it back. Enjoy the NYCSM vs. NHCSM video competition tonight. Keep them coming guys. Chucker I know you have some good Dolmar videos to show.



Good job on the dolly Jimmy 
AND i dont have good dolmar vids ?? :frown: 
and who has what of a count on numbers of dolmars ?? 
Upchuck lucky if he has three !! 
BTW,he and i have an understanding but he tends to strain it a bit at times !! LOL !!! 
like when he drove past my house a couple weeks ago and wouldnt stop in to visit ??
went to the gay beach instead ? how is THAT for a snub ??


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Thanks for posting that Stihl to clean up the air around here. Now we need Jerry to post some videos of his 044's he has up there.



Jerry now has that stinky i posted the vid of,,you will have to ask him for a new vid.


----------



## roncoinc

OK,are we forgeting something here ???
John are you done with the intake side yet ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,are we forgeting something here ???
> John are you done with the intake side yet ??



I think?You seen that last pic. What do you say?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I think?You seen that last pic. What do you say?



Looks good.
now for the other side,know how to start ??


----------



## roncoinc

Battery died in the cam 
John you going to have to take a pic of the exhaust looking in from the inside..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks good.
> now for the other side,know how to start ??



Nope?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Battery died in the cam
> John you going to have to take a pic of the exhaust looking in from the inside..



OK just a sec


----------



## tbone75

Pic


----------



## roncoinc

WTF is THIS mess here ??? not supposed to be a hole there !!


----------



## roncoinc

Well,anyway,start like on the intake side,put piston in and pencil in the hole.


----------



## roncoinc

Make sure the arrow on the piston points toward the exhaust.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WTF is THIS mess here ??? not supposed to be a hole there !!



Junk jug! For some reason it still ran? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,anyway,start like on the intake side,put piston in and pencil in the hole.



OK now what?


----------



## roncoinc

On this side the rings DO travel over the hole so more care has to be taken for a smooth transition from the rings 
traveling along the cyl wall and encountering the opening..that meens curve is good,kinda like an on/off ramp that is gentle to travel.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> On this side the rings DO travel over the hole so more care has to be taken for a smooth transition from the rings
> traveling along the cyl wall and encountering the opening..that meens curve is good,kinda like an on/off ramp that is gentle to travel.



OK got that.Be very very careful!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK now what?



Whadda ya meen now what ??
got pencil marks on the piston ? same as the intake.
done the same way..
measure,leave 2mm,etc..
mark the jug.


----------



## roncoinc

The exhaust we will do in two parts,the inside section and the outside section.
for starters grind to the lines and keep the original shape to start with.
dont start taking meat out of the middle yet..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Whadda ya meen now what ??
> got pencil marks on the piston ? same as the intake.
> done the same way..
> measure,leave 2mm,etc..
> mark the jug.



Same as the other side.Only better LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The exhaust we will do in two parts,the inside section and the outside section.
> for starters grind to the lines and keep the original shape to start with.
> dont start taking meat out of the middle yet..



OK got it.Just not going to start tonight LOL


----------



## tbone75

No raising or lowering on this side for sure!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Good job on the dolly Jimmy
> AND i dont have good dolmar vids ?? :frown:
> and who has what of a count on numbers of dolmars ??
> Upchuck lucky if he has three !!
> BTW,he and i have an understanding but he tends to strain it a bit at times !! LOL !!!
> like when he drove past my house a couple weeks ago and wouldnt stop in to visit ??
> went to the gay beach instead ? how is THAT for a snub ??



Wasn't going there Ron, I meant he had some from that GTG in Maine he went to of Leeha and some of his. That Dolkita video you have is impressive.


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Post some video of the dolly Jim after you get it tuned.



Will do. I did some blending on the intake boot to get a better flow into the crankcase also while I was at it. It is a very mild port job as it was my first one. The 044 was a much braver job of it at the time. Frankensaw will be the whole shootin match.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK got it.Just not going to start tonight LOL



Dont blame you,to late for me anyway.
but same basic principle.leave 2mm from side of piston to ride on cyl.
the lucky thing is the 350 is probly the easiest most forgiviving saw i have ever seen to port.
you dont have to worry about making the ports to big because you cannot.
you dont have to worry about ring end clearance.
there is hardly a way you can screw them up ..
with the ring end over the intake side there is so much cyl wall holding the ring and the way the transfers and everything is laid out the ring wich can be a problem in porting dont have to be considered on a 350.
you have probly read about percentages of port opening to cyl size etc,,on the 350 you dont have to worry about it,you cant go to far ! 
a great saw to start on.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> No raising or lowering on this side for sure!



You are doing great John, you have to be very careful on this side of the jug. Cliff went a little crazy on the one he tried and ended up going too far.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Will do. I did some blending on the intake boot to get a better flow into the crankcase also while I was at it. It is a very mild port job as it was my first one. The 044 was a much braver job of it at the time. Frankensaw will be the whole shootin match.



Like we were talking about blending in the intake boot on the 350..
alot of saws leave much to be desired there..also were the boot connects to the carb..
sometimes you have to wonder why they didnt do it at the factory..
then you have to think maybe it wasnt worth it on some of those little things ??
but it's FUN and if it feels good DO IT !!


----------



## tbone75

Thanks for making me feel much better Ron! This is a crappy jug but it did still run good?It shouldn't but it did?Must be a Husky thing! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> You are doing great John, you have to be very careful on this side of the jug. Cliff went a little crazy on the one he tried and ended up going too far.



Now Cliff was working on a diff saw.
we are not going to use a base gasket and lose about 10thou or more,will have to measure a compresed one.
the "popular" opinion is that with no base gasket rpm may be sacrificed for more tourque..
now with a 350 how much tourque wil make a diff or do we want rpm !! ??
RPM !!! throttle response man !!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You are doing great John, you have to be very careful on this side of the jug. Cliff went a little crazy on the one he tried and ended up going too far.



Yes he was sure ticked off about that!Wonder how hes doing?Never hear from him any more?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now Cliff was working on a diff saw.
> we are not going to use a base gasket and lose about 10thou or more,will have to measure a compresed one.
> the "popular" opinion is that with no base gasket rpm may be sacrificed for more tourque..
> now with a 350 how much tourque wil make a diff or do we want rpm !! ??
> RPM !!! throttle response man !!



I am with you Ron!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Yes he was sure ticked off about that!Wonder how hes doing?Never hear from him any more?



I used to talk to him now and then on the phone. He has pretty much shut down, not sure why but I miss having the guy around.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Now Cliff was working on a diff saw.
> we are not going to use a base gasket and lose about 10thou or more,will have to measure a compresed one.
> the "popular" opinion is that with no base gasket rpm may be sacrificed for more tourque..
> now with a 350 how much tourque wil make a diff or do we want rpm !! ??
> RPM !!! throttle response man !!



I have no experience to draw on with a 350, but I kind of like a mix of speed and torque. I think you can get both if every thing is done correctly.


----------



## Mastermind

Creamsickles rule. 

[video=youtube;uCwCgYatfOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCwCgYatfOU[/video]


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thanks for making me feel much better Ron! This is a crappy jug but it did still run good?It shouldn't but it did?Must be a Husky thing! :hmm3grin2orange:



It may take us a month to get er done at the rate we are going but we will end up with a saw that when you squeeze the trigger the front of the bar will jump up up off the ground !!
a lot will be left on the table as far a porting job goes but for someone who never had a grinding bit in a saw a LOT will get done !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Porting is a lot of fun but you have to go slowly till you really get the hang of it and realize what you are really doing to each P&C . Once you have done say 5 of the same ones you will get more comfortable grinding on that particular set, the more you port the easier it is to transfer what knowledge you gather to the next set of P&C`s and so on it goes. It is getting late for me so I am off for tonight.
Night all.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I used to talk to him now and then on the phone. He has pretty much shut down, not sure why but I miss having the guy around.



I sure do wonder what happen to him?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> Creamsickles rule.
> 
> Yes they do!!


----------



## jimdad07

Good night Jerry. He is right about the porting, I have only done two now and the second one was much easier and a lot more simple. Looking forward to doing the next one. Once I get enough comfort and knowledge on the subject, it is on to my 6400. If I mess it up it is getting the 84cc treatment. Randy that saw is sick, as I said before, you have become a very talented builder. I like what you do with the popup pistons. I would also like to try that when I get more experience under my belt.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Porting is a lot of fun but you have to go slowly till you really get the hang of it and realize what you are really doing to each P&C . Once you have done say 5 of the same ones you will get more comfortable grinding on that particular set, the more you port the easier it is to transfer what knowledge you gather to the next set of P&C`s and so on it goes. It is getting late for me so I am off for tonight.
> Night all.



Nite Jerry.This is a lot of fun!I do want to learn how to do this stuff.But only for myself I think LOL


----------



## Mastermind

An exception to the rule. 

[video=youtube;za4B49510Gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za4B49510Gg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It may take us a month to get er done at the rate we are going but we will end up with a saw that when you squeeze the trigger the front of the bar will jump up up off the ground !!
> a lot will be left on the table as far a porting job goes but for someone who never had a grinding bit in a saw a LOT will get done !!



Don't matter how long it takes.I am not in a hurry LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> An exception to the rule.
> 
> [video=youtube;za4B49510Gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za4B49510Gg&feature=related[/video]



Is that your 346?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I sure do wonder what happen to him?



I am not sure if he got discouraged with the saws or just got busy. It seemed to start when that heat wave broke out down his way. Maybe he's out fishing.


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Is that your 346?



No that's the one I built for Wendell. I've not had a chance to touch mine yet.


----------



## jimdad07

Mastermind said:


> An exception to the rule.
> 
> [video=youtube;za4B49510Gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za4B49510Gg&feature=related[/video]



I just watched that and I have to say that turd beat the socks off of that Stihl. It's a sad day in Creamsickle land.


----------



## roncoinc

Mastermind said:


> Creamsickles rule.
> 
> Booby,nobody cares,wrong color scheme


----------



## jimdad07

Mastermind said:


> No that's the one I built for Wendell. I've not had a chance to touch mine yet.



Been pretty busy with orders I bet. I am happy to see it.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> No that's the one I built for Wendell. I've not had a chance to touch mine yet.



OK I did see that one before LOL I will get another one! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Porting is a lot of fun but you have to go slowly till you really get the hang of it and realize what you are really doing to each P&C . Once you have done say 5 of the same ones you will get more comfortable grinding on that particular set, the more you port the easier it is to transfer what knowledge you gather to the next set of P&C`s and so on it goes. It is getting late for me so I am off for tonight.
> Night all.



AHA !! going to bed with Dan ?? 
uh,in dif houses ?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> AHA !! going to bed with Dan ??
> uh,in dif houses ?



I wonder if they know each others sleep numbers?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mastermind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creamsickles rule.
> 
> Booby,nobody cares,wrong color scheme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I have no experience to draw on with a 350, but I kind of like a mix of speed and torque. I think you can get both if every thing is done correctly.



If it was a dolmar i would say ok,,,,but with the 350 you have take what you can get


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> OK I did see that one before LOL I will get another one! LOL



I've got two now. If you want I'll fix the one I got from you and send it back ported. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> Booby,nobody cares,wrong color scheme



Good thing muh feeling are numb. :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I wonder if they know each others sleep numbers?:msp_biggrin:



Jimbo,your,,,,,,,,,,,,bad,man,,,,,,,,,,,,bad,,,,,,,,,,,nasty,,,,,bad...........


----------



## roncoinc

Mastermind said:


> Good thing muh feeling are numb. :msp_sad:



Feelings ??? i thot you only knew two,,,,pain and orgasm


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Jimbo,your,,,,,,,,,,,,bad,man,,,,,,,,,,,,bad,,,,,,,,,,,nasty,,,,,bad...........



I'm just saying. They're both from a land of funny looking money, they both like to play in the woods. If it weren't for that fact that they are both packing, if you know what I mean, it might be a match made in heaven. :msp_wub:


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> Feelings ??? i thot you only knew two,,,,pain and orgasm



I experience both when I smash my thumb. :msp_wink:


----------



## roncoinc

OK,i'm the BAD one,,time to close it down...
poulan PJ's tonite !!
on sale at wally world ! $9.99 !!
dont have feets on em tho


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I've got two now. If you want I'll fix the one I got from you and send it back ported. :msp_thumbup:



Don't think I could afford it right now LOL Unless I got some other saws you like?


----------



## jimdad07

Mastermind said:


> I experience both when I smash my thumb. :msp_wink:



:msp_blink:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> OK,i'm the BAD one,,time to close it down...
> poulan PJ's tonite !!
> on sale at wally world ! $9.99 !!
> dont have feets on em tho



Good night Ron. Have a good one. I think I have to head myself, have to go chase phantom deer in the morning.


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Don't think I could afford it right now LOL Unless I got some other saws you like?



Well I do still owe you a saw. It don't matter which to me.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Well I do still owe you a saw. It don't matter which to me.



Only sort of LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good night Ron. Have a good one. I think I have to head myself, have to go chase phantom deer in the morning.



Nite Jim and good luck!


----------



## jimdad07

One last thing before I head to bed, this one goes out to my buddy John.


----------



## tbone75

Time for me too.Later guys


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll. 
Captain America is a great movie.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Gonna go cut some wood tomorrow hopefully, J.williams here on AS has a big log he needs some help on! LOL


----------



## dancan

I must have slept in like the bunch of you because I had to rescue the thread from the bottom of the page ZZZZSlackers !


----------



## RandyMac

Its Saturday! Get yer butts movin'!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Coffee's on! Me and my son go do some cutting today! First test of my new Jred 630.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I must have slept in like the bunch of you because I had to rescue the thread from the bottom of the page ZZZZSlackers !



Good save Dan! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Coffee's on! Me and my son go do some cutting today! First test of my new Jred 630.



Let us know how it works?Pics never hurt LOL


----------



## dancan

Project work today , temp 30º and windchill is 19º so hopefully the sun will provide a little heat .
I need a compressor with WH designation ..... it's red and like most red saws it won't start in the cold LOL . I'll have to throw it under the heater in my truck to get it to go .


----------



## RandyMac

You must have the wrong color red.


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Coffee's on! Me and my son go do some cutting today! First test of my new Jred 630.



That saw shop down by me has carlton chain on sale.
think it was $15 for a 20in loop.


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Coffee's on! Me and my son go do some cutting today! First test of my new Jred 630.



I see cantdog,Robin is on here now,he the one to ask about your Jred.


----------



## tbone75

Ron did some measuring?Came up with 23mm-4=19? 9.5mm each side?Sounds like to much?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron did some measuring?Came up with 23mm-4=19? 9.5mm each side?Sounds like to much?



Told you there was a lot of room on those 350's 
that would be to big of an are for the size of the jug..
take 4mm but keep it very rounded,almost to a point .
did you touch the edge of the intake side with a round stone or sandpaper ?
will need to put a little bevel on the ex side.
dont take any meat out of the middle yet.
i like to match up the muffler first then clean out the middle to blend piston side to muffler side.
get a couple of real short bolts that fit so you can hold on the pieces in correct spot.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.....Been a busy week for me ( and you guys too as it took me quite some time to catch up on my reading!!)
Dauther and I went out to camp and spent a few days hiking, reading and just hanging out. Went over by that big burl again...wish I had a helicopter!!! We came ashore Thurs just before dark got home and she started packing and doing laundry. At noon yesterday she took off for Boston NYC and upstate NY looking at colleges for next yr. I put some saws to wood yesterday morning and bucked up a couple 24" butt logs in to 16". Had my first 49SP (ported and rebuilt, 18" Sugi Hara) for the limbing and 10" and under work and brought out the old work hoss (Jonsereds 80 with 24" Winsor). Part of my intent is to run the fuel out of all the saws I took to the GTG a couple weeks ago. 10 saws full of fuel will cut quite a bit of wood.....going to try and get the wooding process done without refueling!!! Had to quit around noon and head to Ellsworth to pick up the wife on her way back from her Ireland trip...we hung out for a bit and then off to a close friends 60th birthday party.......a few ales...a few shots of various flavors of Kentucky Shine....got home about 1:30 AM (Dan probably just hitting the SNNooze button for the first time)...OL probably gonna sleep all day...pretty jet lagged and beat.....I'm headed back to the woods...

Good job John your porting looks pretty decent to me...good of Ron to help guide you along too..

Mill...good luck with that 630...nice all around saws..I have a ported one that I really like and am going to build another with a 268XP top end it'll end up about the same as my 61/268XP only RED!!!! I also have a clients 630V here in the shop for a new P&C, seals and carb work/line/filter. I really like working on this family of saws....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Told you there was a lot of room on those 350's
> that would be to big of an are for the size of the jug..
> take 4mm but keep it very rounded,almost to a point .
> did you touch the edge of the intake side with a round stone or sandpaper ?
> will need to put a little bevel on the ex side.
> dont take any meat out of the middle yet.
> i like to match up the muffler first then clean out the middle to blend piston side to muffler side.
> get a couple of real short bolts that fit so you can hold on the pieces in correct spot.



I sanded the intake side with 400 grit.Have to look for some bolts?Should have something?I will get to work on in a little while.


----------



## jimdad07

Just got in from the woods, saw five does this morning. They still have their fauns with them. Found some mud trails out in the heavy brush where they have been running, too thick to even bring the gun up. Guess I found the first use for a nice little 009 Stihl that ran away from home.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Just got in from the woods, saw five does this morning. They still have their fauns with them. Found some mud trails out in the heavy brush where they have been running, too thick to even bring the gun up. Guess I found the first use for a nice little 009 Stihl that ran away from home.



That is just fine Jim I still have one LOL The one Jerry sent me the oil pump for!That one stays here with me LOL


----------



## tbone75

OK Ron tell me how bad I did this side?Having trouble getting the tool in there!Plus my eyes aren't the best any more LOL I don't know how Jerry could ever get a 1/4" tool in a spot like this?I can see myself using a file to clean out the middle.I am guessing now I need to match up the exit side with the gasket and heat shield?And then the muffler too.


----------



## tbone75

:censored: Did it again! No pics?Must be lack of sleep LOL Or just to much up and down sleep?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :censored: Did it again! No pics?Must be lack of sleep LOL Or just to much up and down sleep?



Supper time !! 
be back in a bit,looks ok so far.


----------



## tbone75

Did a little more?Not done yet.Time to eat here too!


----------



## sefh3

Just got in myself. Put an 029 Super back together. The one that had a busted oil pump on it. Runs like a champ. Like all Stihls of course.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Just got in myself. Put an 029 Super back together. The one that had a busted oil pump on it. Runs like a champ. Like all Stihls of course.



:hmm3grin2orange: Sorry not all of them! I did fire up 310 #2 today for the first time.Sounds good so far?Dang flippy cap leaks bad!


----------



## sefh3

I have a 310 too. Good running saw for sure. Mine wears a 20" as well as the 290.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got to run my ported Pioneer/Partner 5000+ in the wood for the first time today, they are a 50cc saw with a 60cc attitude running 13,500 rpm. I have a new bar and Stihl chisel chain on it, I really like how it cuts up small hardwood.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got to run my ported Pioneer/Partner 5000+ in the wood for the first time today, they are a 50cc saw with a 60cc attitude running 13,500 rpm. I have a new bar and Stihl chisel chain on it, I really like how it cuts up small hardwood.



Great Jerry!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I have a 310 too. Good running saw for sure. Mine wears a 20" as well as the 290.



I had 2 of them till last night LOL Now I have one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Great Jerry!



I might even consider taking it to the woods for some serious cutting duty, I have 3 more to do up to see if I can improve over this first one.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I might even consider taking it to the woods for some serious cutting duty, I have 3 more to do up to see if I can improve over this first one.



You will! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Huh....thought you didn't have any use for 50cc saws Jerry????


----------



## sefh3

Here is all of today accomplishments. We (kids and I) were busy today. It was a wonderful day working in the garage.







Need to get a few bars and chains for them but they are all ready to go.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Huh....thought you didn't have any use for 50cc saws Jerry????



I do use 50cc saws for limbing softwood, I have a pair of very modded 026`s that I use most of the time for limbing and topping softwood. I was actually running them in Dan`s vid he made of his lot clearing job, they are great light nimble and powerful saws for limbing softwood. The 044/MS440`s are hardwood saws, I use them exclusively for felling and limbing big hardwood as the limbs are fewer but much bigger. The 046 and 066 I keep handy if the tree diameter gets over 24", they knock the socks off 24" to 36" dia butts. The 046 runs a 24" bar and the 066 runs a 32" or 36" bar with full chisel Stihl chain. These saws ger er done real fast...LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Here is all of today accomplishments. We (kids and I) were busy today. It was a wonderful day working in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get a few bars and chains for them but they are all ready to go.



Bunch of Stihls LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Here is all of today accomplishments. We (kids and I) were busy today. It was a wonderful day working in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get a few bars and chains for them but they are all ready to go.



For a split second there, I thought I was in my shop....LOL
Nice lineup of creamsicles Scott.


----------



## sefh3

All of them are 025/MS250's. I still have another 021 and 023 to get to. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> For a split second there, I thought I was in my shop....LOL
> Nice lineup of creamsicles Scott.




Thanks Jerry,
That was just the "repairs" for today. Fuel lines and carb kits for all of them.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I do use 50cc saws for limbing softwood, I have a pair of very modded 026`s that I use most of the time for limbing and topping softwood. I was actually running them in Dan`s vid he made of his lot clearing job, they are great light nimble and powerful saws for limbing softwood. The 044/MS440`s are hardwood saws, I use them exclusively for felling and limbing big hardwood as the limbs are fewer but much bigger. The 046 and 066 I keep handy if the tree diameter gets over 24", they knock the socks off 24" to 36" dia butts. The 046 runs a 24" bar and the 066 runs a 32" or 36" bar with full chisel Stihl chain. These saws ger er done real fast...LOL



Awright...I just thought I read about a million pages ago that you didn't think that a saw of less than 70cc had a use or you would give much attention to....I guess I was incorrect...not trying to hassle ya...just had to know. As you well know my favorite saws are not quite 50cc and they will hang right with ya as long as needed....ran the fuel out the two 49sps that I built in the earlier thread and my 80 today in the firewood detail. I am going to try to do my whole firewood thing with the 10 saws I took to the Maine GTG with out refueling just run them dry and grab another. Hopefully they will all be dry and ready for layup and my wood will be done. HAHA!!! Hardly any Scott in me!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Awright...I just thought I read about a million pages ago that you didn't think that a saw of less than 70cc had a use or you would give much attention to....I guess I was incorrect...not trying to hassle ya...just had to know. As you well know my favorite saws are not quite 50cc and they will hang right with ya as long as needed....ran the fuel out the two 49sps that I built in the earlier thread and my 80 today in the firewood detail. I am going to try to do my whole firewood thing with the 10 saws I took to the Maine GTG with out refueling just run them dry and grab another. Hopefully they will all be dry and ready for layup and my wood will be done. HAHA!!! Hardly any Scott in me!!!



On a day that I planned to cut the full day I would fuel and oil up 10 saws, all with freshly sharpened chains. This would allow me to cut nearly ten hours without stopping to refuel or sharpen chains. If I had a chucker with me we could reduce a 12 cord truckload of 8' hardwood into firewood lengths in that ten hours.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got to run my ported Pioneer/Partner 5000+ in the wood for the first time today, they are a 50cc saw with a 60cc attitude running 13,500 rpm. I have a new bar and Stihl chisel chain on it, I really like how it cuts up small hardwood.








for a little saw they come with an attitude dont they ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you had asked me about a 70cc saw some 30-40 years ago I would have laughed long and hard. I started out cutting with 103 cc`s and ran saws with 100 cc`s for many years for cutting hardwood. For softwood I had smaller Pioneers, a new 1450 I bought in the fall of 1966 did me well for softwood until 1979 when we actually bought 306A Poulans that cut really well for us til 1985 when we discovered the Sachs Dolmars which we ran til around 1995. Its been Stihls for me since 95 and it looks like I will end out my cutting days with them.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> On a day that I planned to cut the full day I would fuel and oil up 10 saws, all with freshly sharpened chains. This would allow me to cut nearly ten hours without stopping to refuel or sharpen chains. If I had a chucker with me we could reduce a 12 cord truckload of 8' hardwood into firewood lengths in that ten hours.



HAHA! I am the sawyer, piler and brush handler so I am a tad slacker but it's my own lot and I want all I can get and all cleaned up too. This is fit, wilted right off the stump.....anything over 3" goes 16" anything under goes 12" for the kitchen cookstove.....not high production...just use all there is.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> for a little saw they come with an attitude dont they ??



Yes they do Ron,..have you opened yours up yet? I ran them stock back in the days but not ported ones. Since I ported, dropped the squish, muffler modded this one it picked up quite a bit.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :censored: Did it again! No pics?Must be lack of sleep LOL Or just to much up and down sleep?



You start with the muffler as that has the smallest hole then do the in betwen stuff.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes they do Ron,..have you opened yours up yet? I ran them stock back in the days but not ported ones. Since I ported, dropped the squish, muffler modded this one it picked up quite a bit.



Damn man what you trying to do ?? make a 50cc saw to power the space shuttle ??
havent done anything to them,a good tune and they are a snappy little rig for sure !

SHHH !! dont say to much,Robin may remember they were made in red also


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You start with the muffler as that has the smallest hole then do the in betwen stuff.



Oh hell Ron...you can open the muffler opening up too.....clear to the bolt holes...leaving enough so they are still strong..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HAHA! I am the sawyer, piler and brush handler so I am a tad slacker but it's my own lot and I want all I can get and all cleaned up too. This is fit, wilted right off the stump.....anything over 3" goes 16" anything under goes 12" for the kitchen cookstove.....not high production...just use all there is.



You see there is different cutting situations, when we were felling hardwood trees we wanted bigger powerful saws to drop the trees and lop off the branches leaving the stem to be picked up by the forwarder. When dropping softwood for logs I also wanted a big powerful saw for dropping the tree but a lighter saw for limbing, after limbing several dropped trees I would CTL the stems with the bigger saw and move on to drop a few more, the forwarder would come around and pick up the logs. When cutting up hardwood from a pile, either long length or 8' lengths I wanted nothing smaller than a 044/MS440 with a 20" bar, often times I would mix in the 120Super and 120Si saws , these were great for bucking chores. These were all production situations. When cutting on my own firewood lots I would most likely work it like you do as I like to keep it neat and tidy. On the production jobs the brush and tops were left where they lay, makes good fertilizer for the blueberries and the next crop of trees.


----------



## sefh3

I'm watching the Alabama/LSU football game tonight. Boy this is going to be a good game. #1 vs #2 in college.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Damn man what you trying to do ?? make a 50cc saw to power the space shuttle ??
> havent done anything to them,a good tune and they are a snappy little rig for sure !
> 
> SHHH !! dont say to much,Robin may remember they were made in red also



SHHHHH!! I have the red ones also.....LOL
You should at least open the muffler exit hole up some and loose some of the deflector cover, keep the spark screen if you wish but they come alive with just a muffler mod, the exit hole is really quite small on them.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You see there is different cutting situations, when we were felling hardwood trees we wanted bigger powerful saws to drop the trees and lop off the branches leaving the stem to be picked up by the forwarder. When dropping softwood for logs I also wanted a big powerful saw for dropping the tree but a lighter saw for limbing, after limbing several dropped trees I would CTL the stems with the bigger saw and move on to drop a few more, the forwarder would come around and pick up the logs. When cutting up hardwood from a pile, either long length or 8' lengths I wanted nothing smaller than a 044/MS440 with a 20" bar, often times I would mix in the 120Super and 120Si saws , these were great for bucking chores. These were all production situations. When cutting on my own firewood lots I would most likely work it like you do as I like to keep it neat and tidy. On the production jobs the brush and tops were left where they lay, makes good fertilizer for the blueberries and the next crop of trees.



Ten Four....Makes all the diference where you are cutting and what the objective is!!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> All of them are 025/MS250's. I still have another 021 and 023 to get to. Maybe tomorrow.



I'm sick  should go take some antibiotics and clean my puter screen.
uh oh,gag reflex coming ........ off to the bathroom,maybe give birth to a stihl ??


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I'm watching the Alabama/LSU football game tonight. Boy this is going to be a good game. #1 vs #2 in college.



Watching it too 
fun to watch amatures once in awhile.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> SHHHHH!! I have the red ones also.....LOL
> You should at least open the muffler exit hole up some and loose some of the deflector cover, keep the spark screen if you wish but they come alive with just a muffler mod, the exit hole is really quite small on them.



Will check that out next chance i get..may have done something already,to many go over the bench i cant remember


----------



## tbone75

Ron what else do I need to do on the inside of this jug?Or is it screwed LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ten Four....Makes all the diference where you are cutting and what the objective is!!



Yes it does and I guess since I have cut all over the Maritimes I sometimes forget to explain what and where I am cutting and what species. On Dan`s lot clearing job I mostly used my 460 for dropping the trees and the 026`s for limbing and topping as all the trees were softwood, spruce and hemlock that day. I would have used my 038 Magnum but it was having chain problems. I checked it out that night after cutting and found it had a length of that tie up string used at a lot of the building supply houses, the kind that is close to white with a blue strand through it, wound in behind the ring drive causing the ring to be pushed far out on the spline.
The 460 did all I needed that day and Dan had his 066 there so I didn`t take mine along on that trip.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Oh hell Ron...you can open the muffler opening up too.....clear to the bolt holes...leaving enough so they are still strong..



Looks like that may be the way he has to go and hope the tin muffler dont crumple when the bolts are tightened..
350's are known for muff bolts loosening and really have to be tightened down.
the way the 350 muffs are made the area around the hole is a lot of the support..
i guess wee will go with what we got and see what happens !! LOL !!
btw: partner never made any 50cc saws in red


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Looks like that may be the way he has to go and hope the tin muffler dont crumple when the bolts are tightened..
> 350's are known for muff bolts loosening and really have to be tightened down.
> the way the 350 muffs are made the area around the hole is a lot of the support..
> i guess wee will go with what we got and see what happens !! LOL !!
> btw: partner never made any 50cc saws in red



No,..but Jonsered did when they took Partner over, ..the 490 and 590.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron what else do I need to do on the inside of this jug?Or is it screwed LOL



Will have to review in the morning,not feeling well tonite..
continue on matching up the muffler side..
then a hand file to take the meat out of the middle..
it is ok if the port hole is bigger than the muff.
can make up for that with the muffler mod.
good job so far,,nothing worth quiting on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Will have to review in the morning,not feeling well tonite..
> continue on matching up the muffler side..
> then a hand file to take the meat out of the middle..
> it is ok if the port hole is bigger than the muff.
> can make up for that with the muffler mod.
> good job so far,,nothing worth quiting on.



You still wretching from seeing all of Scotts creamsicles? I could post a pict of all my Stihls, would that make you feel any better?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Will have to review in the morning,not feeling well tonite..
> continue on matching up the muffler side..
> then a hand file to take the meat out of the middle..
> it is ok if the port hole is bigger than the muff.
> can make up for that with the muffler mod.
> good job so far,,nothing worth quiting on.



Its still a bit smaller than the muffler


----------



## sefh3

It would make me feel better.LOL I'm sure it would make Ron sleep good tonight after seeing all of them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> It would make me feel better.LOL I'm sure it would make Ron sleep good tonight after seeing all of them.



Some day I will have to get them all out and take a family pict of them, have never done that with my Stihls yet.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You still wretching from seeing all of Scotts creamsicles? I could post a pict of all my Stihls, would that make you feel any better?



Your not only cruel,,you are a meeney also !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> No,..but Jonsered did when they took Partner over, ..the 490 and 590.



YOU just cant keep ANYTHING quiet can you !!
i try to cover up and you pull the cover off !! LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Your not only cruel,,you are a meeney also !



Sorry Ron,..if I had any amount of Huskies I would post picts of them if it would help make you feel better. I could find some picts of my Dolmars if that would help.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> YOU just cant keep ANYTHING quiet can you !!
> i try to cover up and you pull the cover off !! LOL !



LOL,.../Robin already knows about the good 500 series saws but I could delete the post if you really want me to.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Its still a bit smaller than the muffler



Then your still good !! 
match ALL the parts up on that side,including gasket to the muffler opening.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry Ron,..if I had any amount of Huskies I would post picts of them if it would help make you feel better. I could find some picts of my Dolmars if that would help.









i feel better now


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> i feel better now



Nice saw Ron!!


----------



## roncoinc

John,heres one i did.
i used the gasket and bolted it to the muffler and ground the gasket to fit muffler..
then bolted on jug and matched it up.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,heres one i did.
> i used the gasket and bolted it to the muffler and ground the gasket to fit muffler..
> then bolted on jug and matched it up.



Will do that tomorrow!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am calling it time, night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am calling it time, night all.



I am right behind you Jerry.Taking a sleeping pill tonight!2 days of little sleep is to much for me LOL Plus got to turn the clocks back tonight! I don't like that!


----------



## sefh3

Nite all. I'm heading there soon myself. Dreaming of creamsickles of course. Ron, you should try it. You'll sleep well.


----------



## dancan

This must your guy's alarm clock .

[video=youtube;rKdO1thbmok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=rKdO1thbmok[/video]


It's a good thing my cat not a ZZZZZSlacker !
Had to pull this up from page 2 .


----------



## Cantdog

THAT woke me right up!!!! Then I realized that I hadn't turned my clock back yet.....another hr of slackness for me!!!!! Btw that has a nice tone for a windup clock!!! LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

I figured it would a familiar ring tone for most LOL .


----------



## tbone75

Good morning early birds


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good morning early birds



BAH !!!! 

to much to do today before football. !


----------



## tbone75

Got some sleep last night.Thanks to a pill that I hate taking.Now i hurt like hell! LOL Hope to go check out some saws and weedeaters today?And try to do more on this jug.I don't watch football never cared about most sports.Unless its hunting or fishing LOL And drag racing!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Well, Ron, you should at least have power to watch the games this weekend. Much better than last weekend.


----------



## tbone75

What are you getting into today Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got in from cutting a truckload of firewood, cleaned up a couple of nice maple windfalls. Beautiful day here with bright sunshine and little wind.


----------



## tbone75

Still not moving very well yet.But Its time to try something? LOL Better see how much more I can screw this jug up LOL


----------



## little possum

Im up!  Hung tounge and groove on the ceiling of a shop most of the day yesterday. Its 30x40. About halfway done, but gotta get some more lumber in and run it through the moulder. Working with shorter people is no fun. They can reach perfect at the top level of scaffolding. I was hunched over all day, and have extra knots on my head today


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Im up!  Hung tounge and groove on the ceiling of a shop most of the day yesterday. Its 30x40. About halfway done, but gotta get some more lumber in and run it through the moulder. Working with shorter people is no fun. They can reach perfect at the top level of scaffolding. I was hunched over all day, and have extra knots on my head today



Don`t I know what that`s like, short people should be banned from working with tall guys....LOL


----------



## little possum

Thats the way it always happens to me. Moving furniture, drywall work, and putting up the boards yesterday(helper is in middle school though) Just about everything I get talked into doing, I work with shorter people.


----------



## SawTroll

little possum said:


> Thats the way it always happens to me. Moving furniture, drywall work, and putting up the boards yesterday(helper is in middle school though) Just about everything I get talked into doing, I work with shorter people.



It can be pretty annoying, specially if you have a bad back!


----------



## tbone75

OK guys what do you think?Now I need to find a way to sand and polish it?Fitted to the muffler and gasket ok.


----------



## tbone75

This may help?PIC!! I must be loosing it?Or the ****** drugs! But can't move with out them!So???


----------



## jimdad07

Been milling some ash today and tweeking the mill as I go. I have to make dawgs of some kind to hold the logs better, they are wobbling just enough to throw the cuts off as the log gets smaller, not a problem until about half way through. Bracing them with chocks just isn't stable enough.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> This may help?PIC!! I must be loosing it?Or the ****** drugs! But can't move with out them!So???



Looking good John.


----------



## little possum

jimdad07 said:


> Been milling some ash today and tweeking the mill as I go. I have to make dawgs of some kind to hold the logs better, they are wobbling just enough to throw the cuts off as the log gets smaller, not a problem until about half way through. Bracing them with chocks just isn't stable enough.


The bandsaw I linked to the other day, used a piece of square tubing, then used a rigged pair of vice grips to get the extra clamping that he needed
View attachment 205925




Looks good John!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This may help?PIC!! I must be loosing it?Or the ****** drugs! But can't move with out them!So???



Do you have one of those little sanding drums to fit the dremel ?


----------



## tbone75

Yep i used the little drum then a chain file with sand paper around it.What a PITA that was!Then polished it! I know it could be much better but I hope to better next time?-The spots on the right are air pockets in the casting.


----------



## dancan

The lesson I learned today .
When you come down off the roof , grab another handful of shingle nails instead of coming down just for nail again and again .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The lesson I learned today .
> When you come down off the roof , grab another handful of shingle nails instead of coming down just for nail again and again .....



Dan,..you need a nail apron and a sharper 10" circular blade.....LOL


----------



## dancan

I have a pouch and was wearing it , I just got into the habit of putting the hammer in it's holder , the tape and pencil back in it's pocket , I guess the nails will come later LOL .
I started at 2:00 pm and stopped at 7:00 pm (sure was getting dark up there) and put out a fire in the oven in between (lower element caught fire) .
All shingled except for the peak , I might need another carpentry lesson LOL .

Edit: 6:00 pm on daylight time , I forgot to reset the clock in the kitchen .


----------



## jimdad07

Nice work John. That looks great. Here's what I did this afternoon:


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> I have a pouch and was wearing it , I just got into the habit of putting the hammer in it's holder , the tape and pencil back in it's pocket , I guess the nails will come later LOL .
> I started at 2:00 pm and stopped at 7:00 pm (sure was getting dark up there) and put out a fire in the oven in between (lower element caught fire) .
> All shingled except for the peak , I might need another carpentry lesson LOL .



That's the worse part of roofing is restocking the nails and hitting your thumb with the hammer every 20th nail.


----------



## tbone75

Making some nice lumber there Jim!You get the log to stay still yet?I am no help there LOL How about some spikes under it that the log could sit on?Angled so they push into the log as you cut?Never done anything like the mill just thinking out loud LOL


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> That's the worse part of roofing is restocking the nails and hitting your thumb with the hammer every 20th nail.





I had no thumb hitting incidents :msp_smile: .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Most setups I have seen use cam style locks to to hold the log in place.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I had no thumb hitting incidents :msp_smile: .



A coil airnailer prevents thumb hitting incidents.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> A coil airnailer prevents thumb hitting incidents.



I did the shingles the old fashion way , hammer and nails .


----------



## tbone75

Well you guys that know about porting.Tell me what I can do with this thing?Is it going to run or not? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Well you guys that know about porting.Tell me what I can do with this thing?Is it going to run or not? LOL



If it ran before it will run better now !1 nice job.
now to match the jug to the base.


----------



## roncoinc

does yours look like this ?


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If it ran before it will run better now !1 nice job.
> now to match the jug to the base.



What is the best way to go about that?


----------



## tbone75

My base is the same


----------



## tbone75

Ron do you need me to send the muffler & gasket?Never thought about it?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What is the best way to go about that?



Grind it out


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron do you need me to send the muffler & gasket?Never thought about it?



NO,the way you did yours i'm sure you can do another one that nice


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My base is the same



Is the jug the same ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Is the jug the same ?



yes they look just the same.But this one is 44mm and the one you have is 45mm.Should I try using the base gasket to match things up?Not going to use the gasket!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NO,the way you did yours i'm sure you can do another one that nice



Thanks LOL I am still not so sure?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> yes they look just the same.But this one is 44mm and the one you have is 45mm.Should I try using the base gasket to match things up?Not going to use the gasket!



Use a piece of paper like this.
stick four pencils in the bolt holes and rub around. 







cut it out with an exacto and check for perfect.
flip it over on the jug and you can see what to grind.


----------



## tbone75

How do you guys sand the inside of the port?I used a 3/16 dowel rod with sand paper around it.That sucks! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Use a piece of paper like this.
> stick four pencils in the bolt holes and rub around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut it out with an exacto and check for perfect.
> flip it over on the jug and you can see what to grind.



Easy nuff! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Heres on of an open cyl.


----------



## jimdad07

Looking good Ron and John. Kind of letting you guys have your head here with the porting. I'll be back in a bit, have to clean the milling monster after the day of cutting.


----------



## tbone75

Back in a bit shower time LOL Ron tell where to improve on the next one?What needs to be better and where if you don;t mind?


----------



## roncoinc

Heres one of your base.


----------



## roncoinc

Taking to many pix.
this one is labeled jug on the top side as it will flip over when it goes on the jug..
i lined up the base and made pitch marks on the base,paper and jug for proper alignment.


----------



## roncoinc

Laid it on the cyl and majic marker around,the reult shows what needs to be removed.


----------



## tbone75

Ok that will be tomorrows job LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Laid it on the cyl and majic marker around,the reult shows what needs to be removed.



How far up into the jug do I go?Where your marker is.


----------



## jimdad07

The party can start back up now, I am back for a few minutes. The 9010 is cleaned, shined and sharpened. All ready for the next cutting.


----------



## tbone75

Going to see the hernia Dr. tomorrow afternoon.So may not get to much done?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Going to see the hernia Dr. tomorrow afternoon.So may not get to much done?



That sucks John. At least hernias have become a commonplace repair. All you do is drink a Fifth of Gentleman Jack, sharpen your favorite jack knife, cut a piece of screen out of the back door, slice where the bulge is, stuff the piece of screen into the hole and sew it in place with some 5 pound test fishing line. Bam, another home repair that saved you time and money. Tomorrow Doctor Jim is going to tell you how to port your intake and widen your exhaust port. Probably best if you don't ask how that's done.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That sucks John. At least hernias have become a commonplace repair. All you do is drink a Fifth of Gentleman Jack, sharpen your favorite jack knife, cut a piece of screen out of the back door, slice where the bulge is, stuff the piece of screen into the hole and sew it in place with some 5 pound test fishing line. Bam, another home repair that saved you time and money. Tomorrow Doctor Jim is going to tell you how to port your intake and widen your exhaust port. Probably best if you don't ask how that's done.



:hmm3grin2orange: You do house calls? LMAO


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That sucks John. At least hernias have become a commonplace repair. All you do is drink a Fifth of Gentleman Jack, sharpen your favorite jack knife, cut a piece of screen out of the back door, slice where the bulge is, stuff the piece of screen into the hole and sew it in place with some 5 pound test fishing line. Bam, another home repair that saved you time and money. Tomorrow Doctor Jim is going to tell you how to port your intake and widen your exhaust port. Probably best if you don't ask how that's done.



Sounds kind of Red Green to me but he would have used duct tape to close the cut.


----------



## tbone75

This thing looks like a goose egg sticking out!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sounds kind of Red Green to me but he would have used duct tape to close the cut.



That chit will fix anything! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This thing looks like a goose egg sticking out!



Have you tried a steam iron? I hear that they can flatten out lumps...LOL
All joking aside, my dad had one done and it was not bad at all, he was in and out the same day, healed up fast and back working on his little projects in about 2 weeks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That chit will fix anything! :hmm3grin2orange:



Heck ya!!! seen it fix or hold stuff together in some very tough situations.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have you tried a steam iron? I hear that they can flatten out lumps...LOL
> All joking aside, my dad had one done and it was not bad at all, he was in and out the same day, healed up fast and back working on his little projects in about 2 weeks.



That don't sound real bad?But I know your Dad was one very tough man!Me I am a beat to hell old fart LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: You do house calls? LMAO



I try to get my wife to let me examine her all the time, she still won't go for me being a cave doctor. Can't have nothing.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> That don't sound real bad?But I know your Dad was one very tough man!Me I am a beat to hell old fart LOL



You might be beat to hell, but you got a lot of gumption. I know a few guys in your position that won't even get off the couch and try to be productive.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That don't sound real bad?But I know your Dad was one very tough man!Me I am a beat to hell old fart LOL



Dad was tough there was no doubt about that. My FIL also had it done 10 years ago and he healed just like dad did, he was a faller also, worked the woods most of his life also.


----------



## jimdad07

It's about that time for me guys. Have a good day tomorrow. Good luck at the Doc's tomorrow John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It's about that time for me guys. Have a good day tomorrow. Good luck at the Doc's tomorrow John.



Nite Jim.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You might be beat to hell, but you got a lot of gumption. I know a few guys in your position that won't even get off the couch and try to be productive.



Screw that!It will be pure hell when I get this thing fixed!Not sure they will let me do anything for a while?


----------



## tbone75

Ron must found his Poulan pjs LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron must found his Poulan pjs LOL



Yes,..but they don`t have feets.../LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes,..but they don`t have feets.../LOL



LOL He will get cold feet!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> LOL He will get cold feet!



Unless he wears his Stihl feets....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in,..nite all.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you done with the tile?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in,..nite all.



I should too.Nite Jerry


----------



## dancan

Must be stilh dreaming ?
Night times over , time to get going you ZZZSlackers !


----------



## diggers_dad

Hello?????

Everybody in bed before 10? With Poulan PJ's? 

This thread was on the bottom of the page!! Where are your priorities?

Good luck at the doctor tomorrow, John. I hope it's a quick fix and rapid recovery.


----------



## jimdad07

Happy Monday every body. I guess it's back to reality.


----------



## farrell

morning all. i got to spend saturday fishing in new york. my buddy and i caught a bunchnof real nice brown trout and stealhead. now its time to get serious about deer.


----------



## greendohn

Hey john, good luck with your hernia repair..recovery can be BRUTAL whether it's an umbilical(belly button) or an inguinal(down where the short hairs grow)...I've been doing "cat scans/CT scan'(computed tomography) for near 20 yrs. and imaged plenty of them over the years..most, if not all, do well for years and years if ya' follow your surgeon's instructions and TAKE IT EASY untill you are FULLY healed..these type of surgeries,,when they FAIL, are usually due to the patient who is feeling better and "gets back at it" before they are truly ready to go..again, good luck and god's speed in your recovery...dohn green


----------



## Cantdog

Yep another beautiful day on the Coast of Maine...clear, cool and Monday...back to woodworking without a gas engine involved. Got a run of 6" custom crown moulding to get out....not a huge amount 30' or so but then a 200'+ run of custom moulding that looks like a base mould but larger, thicker and will be used upsidedown as a ceiling or bed mould. So I'm going from making chips to shavings and not so much sweat involved.n AHHHHHH........yeah I'm a slacker.........but it pays the bills.....


----------



## Cantdog

greendohn said:


> Hey john, good luck with your hernia repair..recovery can be BRUTAL whether it's an umbilical(belly button) or an inguinal(down where the short hairs grow)...I've been doing "cat scans/CT scan'(computed tomography) for near 20 yrs. and imaged plenty of them over the years..most, if not all, do well for years and years if ya' follow your surgeon's instructions and TAKE IT EASY untill you are FULLY healed..these type of surgeries,,when they FAIL, are usually due to the patient who is feeling better and "gets back at it" before they are truly ready to go..again, good luck and god's speed in your recovery...dohn green



Yep take his advise John.....I had an inguinal hernia yrs ago...got it taken care of, but they tell ya six weeks to heal and I felt pretty good after 4wks. I still followed the Drs. orders as I had little interest in going through that again. To make matters worse I picked up a chest cold in the hospital.....I'll tell ya you don't cough until you can't breath!!! The other thing I remember was stairs...my bedroom was upstairs.....I went up and down just like an old style bumper jack for the first couple of weeks (click click..click click...etc. Good luck.. hope yours is an easier fix..


----------



## tbone75

Thans all you guys!Its one of them like your Robin.I will do what the Dr. tells me to do!Got a chest cold starting now!Nice time to get that!!!! About lost my voice already LOL What sucks bad is my shop is in my basement 14 steps down and 14 steps back up LOL Not easy some days because of the back.Now this?May have to walk around the back of the house and go in the slider LOL I live on a hill side so the back of my basement is above ground.


----------



## tbone75

Done a little more work on this thing LOL Not real sure what to do with the jug?I have it marked out but I can't go straight up into it.No meat there!So do I just bevel it off?Still need to do a little sanding on the base.Had to take a break!LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Done a little more work on this thing LOL Not real sure what to do with the jug?I have it marked out but I can't go straight up into it.No meat there!So do I just bevel it off?Still need to do a little sanding on the base.Had to take a break!LOL



i would say it looks pretty good. i will see about getting those parts in the mail tomorrow for you john.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you done with the tile?



Tile is all done, now installing the engineered hardwood flooring then a couple rooms with carpet. The baseboard will come after all the flooring is completed, then it will just be all the odds and ends to tidy up.


----------



## tbone75

Just got home from the Dr. I get cut on the 21st plus I get the extra fun of a colonoscopy before the surgery!Yes I get to drink all that crapper stuff too LOL Ron knows what that is LOL But the good news is I will only be down a week!Putting some kind of plastic mesh in there to hold things together.Just can't wait this is going to be so much fun!:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tile is all done, now installing the engineered hardwood flooring then a couple rooms with carpet. The baseboard will come after all the flooring is completed, then it will just be all the odds and ends to tidy up.



Sounds like its getting close to done!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like its getting close to done!



Yes it is getting close, got the infloor radiant heat on this weekend, the heat recovery unit is very efficient, it will heat the house and provide domestic hot water boost for only around $850 a year, heating season.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes it is getting close, got the infloor radiant heat on this weekend, the heat recovery unit is very efficient, it will heat the house and provide domestic hot water boost for only around $850 a year, heating season.



Very good!Sounds very cheap for way up there!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Very good!Sounds very cheap for way up there!



There have been significant gains in the home heating arena made over the last few years. The use of in floor radiant heating was the start, when coupled with solar panel heat exchangers, heat recovery unit that recovers heat from deep well water and off demand time electric water heaters a house can be heated for less than a third of what it would have cost using oil fired furnaces. The initial setup prices are high but can be recovered in 8-10 years.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Just got home from the Dr. I get cut on the 21st plus I get the extra fun of a colonoscopy before the surgery!Yes I get to drink all that crapper stuff too LOL Ron knows what that is LOL But the good news is I will only be down a week!Putting some kind of plastic mesh in there to hold things together.Just can't wait this is going to be so much fun!:msp_thumbdn:



Well hell john you get all the fun at once...been there done all that....but not all at once....a week??..excellent....mine was 6 weeks...but they cut from my belt to the bottom of my best friend....hope it all goes well...Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Done a little more work on this thing LOL Not real sure what to do with the jug?I have it marked out but I can't go straight up into it.No meat there!So do I just bevel it off?Still need to do a little sanding on the base.Had to take a break!LOL



On the jug take that junk out of there !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just got home from the Dr. I get cut on the 21st plus I get the extra fun of a colonoscopy before the surgery!Yes I get to drink all that crapper stuff too LOL Ron knows what that is LOL But the good news is I will only be down a week!Putting some kind of plastic mesh in there to hold things together.Just can't wait this is going to be so much fun!:msp_thumbdn:



Tell em to port that exhaust !!!! LOL !!!! 
you dont want any backup from the intake !!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Tell em to port that exhaust !!!! LOL !!!!
> you dont want any backup from the intake !!!!



That baby is wide open!It got reamed plenty when I was at work LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> On the jug take that junk out of there !



Ron I am just not sure about it?Here is a pic of the side of the jug.It will get into them side covers?


----------



## tbone75

Ron I must be a little dumb LOL I just don't know what to do with this jug.Taking all that out will get into the side covers and then not be able to seal I think?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well hell john you get all the fun at once...been there done all that....but not all at once....a week??..excellent....mine was 6 weeks...but they cut from my belt to the bottom of my best friend....hope it all goes well...Happy Thanksgiving!!!



It looks like they will be cutting about the same on me?This thing is getting a little bigger.And Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family too!


----------



## sefh3

Get better soon John.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Get better soon John.



Thanks Scott!Hows things going up your way?


----------



## sefh3

Calling for snow flurries tomorrow night. I'm not ready for this yet. I blew the front brake lines off my truck. Waiting to the parts to get here. This sucks.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Calling for snow flurries tomorrow night. I'm not ready for this yet. I blew the front brake lines off my truck. Waiting to the parts to get here. This sucks.



I hate snow LOL Brakes suck even more!I been catching hell because I never fixed the brakes on the old Vette this year LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I hate snow LOL Brakes suck even more!I been catching hell because I never fixed the brakes on the old Vette this year LOL



Guess you havn`t done any work on that rollover truck of yours.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just got home from the Dr. I get cut on the 21st plus I get the extra fun of a colonoscopy before the surgery!Yes I get to drink all that crapper stuff too LOL Ron knows what that is LOL But the good news is I will only be down a week!Putting some kind of plastic mesh in there to hold things together.Just can't wait this is going to be so much fun!:msp_thumbdn:



I told you last night we can fix your hernia and port you. Why do you need those fancy shmancy doctors to do work you can do yourself for cheap?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess you havn`t done any work on that rollover truck of yours.



LOL Nope not one thing on it?Don't need it right now so I guess I couldn't get excited LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I told you last night we can fix your hernia and port you. Why do you need those fancy shmancy doctors to do work you can do yourself for cheap?



I think you would enjoy it? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

sterile the cut with some 2 stroke mix
use razor sharp stihl chain for the cut 
use the porting tools to fix the hernia
use some small tygon line to repair the cut


John, you'll be on your feet within two days.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> sterile the cut with some 2 stroke mix
> use razor sharp stihl chain for the cut
> use the porting tools to fix the hernia
> use some small tygon line to repair the cut
> 
> 
> John, you'll be on your feet within two days.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Glad to make you laugh Jerry!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Glad to make you laugh Jerry!!!



Thanks Scott,..I might be laughing but John may not find it as funny as I.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> sterile the cut with some 2 stroke mix
> use razor sharp stihl chain for the cut
> use the porting tools to fix the hernia
> use some small tygon line to repair the cut
> 
> 
> John, you'll be on your feet within two days.



One of my knives is sharper LOL


----------



## tbone75

That was very good Scott! LOL But I would use Husky chain


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> One of my knives is sharper LOL



Yeah but a knife would give us a straight cut. The chain would give us a hook cut. We need as much room as possible cuz we don't know what the hell we are doing!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yeah but a knife would give us a straight cut. The chain would give us a hook cut. We need as much room as possible cuz we don't know what the hell we are doing!!!



Better wait till I drink this draino LOL May be a lot chity!


----------



## tbone75

I could fire up my little Echo?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I could fire up my little Echo?



The 009 would be a better choice, less chance of infection than using a turd saw!...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got tuck the OL in.Back in a bit


----------



## sefh3

Tell her to dream about Stihls and she will sleep just fine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have an early morning call tomorrow, time for me to pack it up,..night all.


----------



## sefh3

Nite Jerry!!


----------



## jimdad07

Been out in the shop making some shelving out of yesterday's spruce log. Kind of green but the saw parts won't care when it dries. I see I missed everyone.:msp_unsure:


----------



## jimdad07

How you doing LP?


----------



## jimdad07

Good night all.


----------



## diggers_dad

Seems like I missed everyone, too. It was a long day with a lot of travel for work. I didn't have any time to get on the laptop and got busy with the family when I got home. I can relate to the brake line trouble, seems like when you're down to the last few dollars something else has to break and it's usually something that HAS to be fixed. Just life I guess. 

Good to hear that John will be all fixed up soon. I can offer a donation of Stihl 50:1 synthetic for the prep work and a brand new 12" Carlton bar fitted with chisel chain for the "procedure". I figure the 12" bar will give enough size to do the job without really getting in the way or causing undue concern for the patient. I also have some new bits for the Dremel if needed....

Edit: Yikes!! It's almost 2 am. I better get some sleep so I can keep up with everything tomorrow..er..today, uh, whenever.


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz..........ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz........ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzZLACKERS!!!!!!!!! HA!!!!


The Moon sure is beautiful this time of day.........in my skylight, over my bed!!!!!!! GRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz..........ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz........ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzZLACKERS!!!!!!!!! HA!!!!
> 
> 
> The Moon sure is beautiful this time of day.........in my skylight, over my bed!!!!!!! GRRRRRRR!!!!!!



No , that bright thing isn't the sun sleepy head LOL but it's stihl time to get up ZZZZSlackers !


----------



## tbone75

Dan I am up.But i didn't plan on it just yet LOL I wait till the sun at least comes up.Saves electric I don't have to turn on lights to see LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Seems like I missed everyone, too. It was a long day with a lot of travel for work. I didn't have any time to get on the laptop and got busy with the family when I got home. I can relate to the brake line trouble, seems like when you're down to the last few dollars something else has to break and it's usually something that HAS to be fixed. Just life I guess.
> 
> Good to hear that John will be all fixed up soon. I can offer a donation of Stihl 50:1 synthetic for the prep work and a brand new 12" Carlton bar fitted with chisel chain for the "procedure". I figure the 12" bar will give enough size to do the job without really getting in the way or causing undue concern for the patient. I also have some new bits for the Dremel if needed....
> 
> Edit: Yikes!! It's almost 2 am. I better get some sleep so I can keep up with everything tomorrow..er..today, uh, whenever.



I am good on the B&C I have a new 12" GB on the 280E LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan I am up.But i didn't plan on it just yet LOL I wait till the sun at least comes up.Saves electric I don't have to turn on lights to see LOL



I'll lend you my two cats , guaranteed that you'll be up before the sun at least twice at a random time every day LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll lend you my two cats , guaranteed that you'll be up before the sun at least twice at a random time every day LOL .



That will be OK I have 4 of them things!The wife gets up at 4:15 until the weekend then the cats take care getting us up LOL They are use to getting fed by 4:30 and they won't let no one sleep till they get fed and let out LOL


----------



## tbone75

SALCKERS :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

I guess i am a slacker 
had to much to do yestday to get anything done ?
Aha John,i see what you mean on the jug,will have to look into that today,dont do anything yet on that.
stopped three places yestday to try and find a round stone for the dremmel,no luck,will try again today..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I guess i am a slacker
> had to much to do yestday to get anything done ?
> Aha John,i see what you mean on the jug,will have to look into that today,dont do anything yet on that.
> stopped three places yestday to try and find a round stone for the dremmel,no luck,will try again today..



I didn't do nothing more to it yet LOL I use a stone dresser to shape the stones any way I want them.Don't take much there are soft.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I didn't do nothing more to it yet LOL I use a stone dresser to shape the stones any way I want them.Don't take much there are soft.



I just took the cover off and looked  thats what we get for putting a closed port jug on an open port base.
mine lookes a little ragged there so from the outside i will try and smooth it out enough to not disturb the cover seating,that will have to do.


----------



## tbone75

I am not getting anything done so far today.Arthritis is getting my hands and shoulders today.Rain is moving in.If it aint one thing its six others on me LOL Just a broke down old fart


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I just took the cover off and looked  thats what we get for putting a closed port jug on an open port base.
> mine lookes a little ragged there so from the outside i will try and smooth it out enough to not disturb the cover seating,that will have to do.



This one has some sharp edges in there that I will fix up.To bad they dont make a different base for them?They are all the same from the ones I have.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> I just took the cover off and looked  thats what we get for putting a closed port jug on an open port base.
> mine lookes a little ragged there so from the outside i will try and smooth it out enough to not disturb the cover seating,that will have to do.



Looks like after that it should be done and ready to put together and try ?
i do see some other stuff mostly small that can be done but dont think much for gain in those places.
for first job and a mild port i think thats pretty much it..
unless you want to try and blend the upper transfers a little more,like a couple mm ?
need the perfect stone to fit there and one slip can end it all.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

I will put this thing together and see what happens LOL Got to go move a log and cut it up before it rains today.May get the saw together this evening?


----------



## diggers_dad

AAAAHHHH!! This thread was on page two! Where is everyone?


----------



## diggers_dad

mastermind? John? Somebody?

Where are your priorities?!?!?

It's been raining all day here, I went to the local saw shop and found out my dealer is going to add Dolmar to his Efco line. Awesome!! My 111i is one of my all time favorites so I'll definitely be looking at the 64 cc range in the Dolmar when he gets them in.

How's the arthritis John? Did it get any better as the day went on? My doctor gave me some Celebrex for that and it is GOOD stuff. Almost magic.


----------



## dancan

I was out shopping for a gift for John , I think I found it !







What do ya think ?


----------



## little possum

Close to 70 degrees and sunny here. Made the best out of it. Split and hauled a load of wood. Worked on a couple saws. And cleaned up the yard a bit. Youngest pup has cookies and bark layin all over the place


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> I was out shopping for a gift for John , I think I found it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do ya think ?



I've got access to an industrial stapler at work! I think this has potential...


----------



## tbone75

Been busy today!Nephew came over with a car for the step-brat LOL On his way here the slave cylinder went out.So into town we go to get one.Not in stock but will have it tomorrow morning.So took him home got back ate supper.Started a fire and now playing on the puter.I see you guys are getting everything ready to patch me up LMAO Didn't get much saw work done but I think its ready to put together.Didn't get my log pulled out still to wet.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> mastermind? John? Somebody?
> 
> Where are your priorities?!?!?
> 
> It's been raining all day here, I went to the local saw shop and found out my dealer is going to add Dolmar to his Efco line. Awesome!! My 111i is one of my all time favorites so I'll definitely be looking at the 64 cc range in the Dolmar when he gets them in.
> 
> How's the arthritis John? Did it get any better as the day went on? My doctor gave me some Celebrex for that and it is GOOD stuff. Almost magic.



I was on that about 8 yrs. or so ago and many more things LOL Now I am on meloxicam now not sure it helps much?Nothing else has so far in the last 10 years.Its just bad genes I think?My sister has Lupus and Dad had back problems too.


----------



## roncoinc

70+ deg today and got lots of outside stuff done.
finally got a chance to clean up ,sharpen and put some new chains on my regular used saws,well,not ALL of them but 1/2 doz or so, 
pulling covers,blowing out,dressing bars,sharpening chains,cleaning air filters,etc..
three got new chains including the "meyerized monster " ,the old chain for that will be a stumper.
the dolmar 6000i got a new one and the 84cc dolkita got a new one.
rebuilt one snowmobile carb for a friend,the other is in the USC now..
put some tar on leaks on the shop roof and the storage trailer roof also.those all set for winter now..
had a talk with the shrink on the phone about a scheduled apptment.
had to go to the store and get some supplies..
made some copies of paperwork for my VSO rep i have an apptnt with in morning,while supper was cooking i messed with an old Jred giving me problems.
did a little winterizing on the house,still needs more.
and a bunch of other stuff so didnt get to do any saw porting type stuff.
by 8m after 13 hrs of working i called it a day..


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys. Won't be on much tonight, have a little shop work to do and I need to be in bed early.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening guys. Won't be on much tonight, have a little shop work to do and I need to be in bed early.



Still havent found a deer with " JIM " written on it's hide ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I was out shopping for a gift for John , I think I found it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do ya think ?



Looks like STIHL air filter elements ??


----------



## tbone75

Very busy day Ron!May be the last good one for a while?


----------



## roncoinc

Calling it a night.
maybe i'll put on the OL's pj's tonite,make me feel like i own a stihl then ??
be dressed for it in the pink and white anyway


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Calling it a night.
> maybe i'll put on the OL's pj's tonite,make me feel like i own a stihl then ??
> be dressed for it in the pink and white anyway



You going to beat Dan to bed! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Calling it a night.
> maybe i'll put on the OL's pj's tonite,make me feel like i own a stihl then ??
> be dressed for it in the pink and white anyway



Huskies bleached pink by the sun....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I could have posted a pict of my 120Super for you Ron,...it might have created warm fuzzy dreams for ya...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Get after him Jerry.He may stay awake for a while LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Get after him Jerry.He may stay awake for a while LOL



I don`t know what has gotten into him, must be the time change.


----------



## tbone75

Must be getting old :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Must be getting old :hmm3grin2orange:



I bet that`s it....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time to tuck the OL in


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Still havent found a deer with " JIM " written on it's hide ??



Not yet Ron. Still another month left in the season. I'll take a doe soon for meat if I don't see a buck soon. Back on construction for the next five days and then I am working up north for a little bit to train a new guy up there on some facilities we take care of. All kinds of fun.


----------



## jimdad07

Another nice Dolly Jerry. Seems those old Dollies are getting popular around here. I see a lot of the new ones are too. They might have trouble keeping up with Stihl and the Mtronic saws though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Another nice Dolly Jerry. Seems those old Dollies are getting popular around here. I see a lot of the new ones are too. They might have trouble keeping up with Stihl and the Mtronic saws though.



Thanks Jim,..that 120 Super was my main harwood felling saw before I found Stihl. My older 120 also cut many tons of hardwood, they were very reliable, high production saws in their day.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could have posted a pict of my 120Super for you Ron,...it might have created warm fuzzy dreams for ya...LOL



Jerry you need to stop posting Dolmar pics LOL Makes the CAD worse! The Mastermoobed 346 and the Donderized 350 help.But I got Dolmar in the blood now!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was working on a Jonsered also;


----------



## tbone75

I go tuck the OL in and this dang cat took over my desk again! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you need to stop posting Dolmar pics LOL Makes the CAD worse! The Mastermoobed 346 and the Donderized 350 help.But I got Dolmar in the blood now!



I know but they are so addicting, this one is icing on the cake;


----------



## tbone75

Show off LOL I don't have one of them yet! I like that saw holder you have there!I need to make me one!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Show off LOL I don't have one of them yet! I like that saw holder you have there!I need to make me one!



A very handy tool,..I made mine one morning, think it took 2.5 hrs to cut it out and weld it up.


----------



## tbone75

I can't read what it is?


----------



## jimdad07

Looking good guys. My shop no longer resembles a wood shop, all the tools are under the bench and now it looks like a small engine shop. I put some shelving up for Mary out of some of the spruce I milled yesterday and she has them filled up with crappy yellow parts. Need to make more, haven't even made a dent in her parts pile. She is now starting to get back into her fleabay dealings now that she will be laid off after Christmas until about May.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its a Homelite...:msp_smile:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you need to stop posting Dolmar pics LOL Makes the CAD worse! The Mastermoobed 346 and the Donderized 350 help.But I got Dolmar in the blood now!



I knew it would happen. Still trying to get your package out John.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its a Homelite...:msp_smile:



Doesn't look lethargic enough to be a Homelite. :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Looking good guys. My shop no longer resembles a wood shop, all the tools are under the bench and now it looks like a small engine shop. I put some shelving up for Mary out of some of the spruce I milled yesterday and she has them filled up with crappy yellow parts. Need to make more, haven't even made a dent in her parts pile. She is now starting to get back into her fleabay dealings now that she will be laid off after Christmas until about May.



Did you put a sign up yet?Jim's Mini-Mac shop :biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Did you put a sign up yet?Jim's Mini-Mac shop :biggrin:



It reads: "To work on a mini-mac or be kicked in the balls, that is the question shop"


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Doesn't look lethargic enough to be a Homelite. :msp_confused:



It has lots of snot!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> it has lots of snot!!



ok 166?


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> It reads: "To work on a mini-mac or be kicked in the balls, that is the question shop"



Take the kick...


----------



## little possum

Ive got one of those Jerry...see..





Wait, IDK what I really have


----------



## sefh3

It's been nothing but leaf blowers for me lately. Have 3 done and 1 giving me fits. Got the thing to run on choke but dies at full throttle. Replace fuel lines, carb kit, and filter. The gasket under the carb doesn't looks good so I think it's sucking air from there. It's a craftsman and it's starting to stink like a Husky now.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could have posted a pict of my 120Super for you Ron,...it might have created warm fuzzy dreams for ya...LOL



I saw two _*very*_ rough 112's yesterday at a pawn shop. I thought about buying both of them to make one decent one, but I have enough projects going already. The guy also had a Poulan 3400 countervibe in decent shape I looked at. I think he only wanted $80 for it. Now that I think of it, one of those 112's was grey and the other was white with a bad cover-up paint job. I should have paid more attention at the time.

John, if you haven't ran a 111 / DCS 520i in the Dolmar / Makita line I recommend that you_ NEVER_ do. Once you run that thing all others pale in comparison. That has been and still is my "go to" saw for virtually anything. Folks can keep their MS 260's and 346XP's, I'll reach for that 520i. Nice saw.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to head to bed. You guys have a good day tomorrow. Husky sucks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Ive got one of those Jerry...see..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, IDK what I really have



Looks like a Jonsered 630-670 chassis with some Husqvarna parts added....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> ok 166?



No,..its a 133...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to head to bed. You guys have a good day tomorrow. Husky sucks.



Good night Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> I saw two _*very*_ rough 112's yesterday at a pawn shop. I thought about buying both of them to make one decent one, but I have enough projects going already. The guy also had a Poulan 3400 countervibe in decent shape I looked at. I think he only wanted $80 for it. Now that I think of it, one of those 112's was grey and the other was white with a bad cover-up paint job. I should have paid more attention at the time.
> 
> John, if you haven't ran a 111 / DCS 520i in the Dolmar / Makita line I recommend that you_ NEVER_ do. Once you run that thing all others pale in comparison. That has been and still is my "go to" saw for virtually anything. Folks can keep their MS 260's and 346XP's, I'll reach for that 520i. Nice saw.



I have a silver 112;


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jim.Sweet Mini-Mac dreams :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

670 with 272 top end, carb, clutch and recoil covers. Decent runner especially for the $ in it. Was gonna be the first porting project.. But havent got that far yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> It's been nothing but leaf blowers for me lately. Have 3 done and 1 giving me fits. Got the thing to run on choke but dies at full throttle. Replace fuel lines, carb kit, and filter. The gasket under the carb doesn't looks good so I think it's sucking air from there. It's a craftsman and it's starting to stink like a Husky now.



LOL,...I feel for ya, weed wackers and leaf blowers suck....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> 670 with 272 top end, carb, clutch and recoil covers. Decent runner especially for the $ in it. Was gonna be the first porting project.. But havent got that far yet.



Yep,..they make a good strong saw, mine is a 670 Champ that I ported 3-4 years ago, it is all I would want in a 67 cc saw but I do have a 272 P&C sitting around.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I feel for ya, weed wackers and leaf blowers suck....:hmm3grin2orange:



My Nephew sent another whacker home with me


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My Nephew sent another whacker home with me


----------



## little possum

You can pick your friends, not your family  Only family's weedwhackers and other small engine stuff through our shop. And some chainsaws get turned down too. Hah.


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> You can pick your friends, not your family  Only family's weedwhackers and other small engine stuff through our shop. And some chainsaws get turned down too. Hah.



They usually require more time to fix um than what they are worth,..unless they are Stihls....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Dan,...all the big firewood suppliers are out of dry firewood for this year,..you better get busy....LOL


----------



## little possum

Our Echo weedwhackers are better starting than the Stihl. But I like the handlebars on the Stihl. I still get mad at it often and just leave it sitting for a while  But once it decides to run, it will knock down the grass. Also have put the carbide blades on it, and give small saplings a early demise


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a silver 112;



I admired that the last time you posted it. It was the anniversary edition or something wasn't it? The ones I saw were a just a smidge dirtier that yours. Yours also has some extra features those were lacking, like - chain brake, decent bar, sharp chain, on / off switch, etc...


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> I admired that the last time you posted it. It was the anniversary edition or something wasn't it? The ones I saw were a just a smidge dirtier that yours. Yours also has some extra features those were lacking, like - chain brake, decent bar, sharp chain, on / off switch, etc...



It is in quite nice shape,..I don`t use it as I have so many more that are not quite as good looking.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it up,..night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up,..night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## dancan

My cats are saying .... ZZZZZSlackers Meow !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Yep! Heard 'em over hear, too.


----------



## roncoinc

John,when you wake up,i tried two more stores yestday for round grinding stones.
will try again today.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> John,when you wake up,i tried two more stores yestday for round grinding stones.
> will try again today.



What kind of stones are you looking for? I used some of the little chain sharpening stones on my Poulan cylinder. Not the greatest because of the aluminum build up, but not bad. I just dressed each one when the build up got bad.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> John,when you wake up,i tried two more stores yestday for round grinding stones.
> will try again today.



American Science & Surplus : Search Results for "rotary"

You could try these. I've used some of their stuff and it not bad. Click on the link and scroll down the page, they have several rotary tool accessories.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,when you wake up,i tried two more stores yestday for round grinding stones.
> will try again today.



That sucks Ron.Wonder why they are hard to find?Is it a ball stone you need?Or something to do the transfers with?I could try to find something for you?


----------



## tbone75

Got an idea I need to ask you guys about.The base on a 350 would be easy to shave off.The squish is .034 to .038 on all I have checked.If I were to take .015 off the top of the base what would that do to everything else running wise? I am guessing it would mess up the timing?My buddy could do the base for me very easy LOL All you guys can give me some ideas if I should try this or not?


----------



## little possum

I think you would wanna raise the ports the amout that you lowered the jug.

I would go far enough to use a base gasket still.


----------



## diggers_dad

I'm very disappointed that you guys have let this thread get down to the bottom of the page. Where is everyone? I count on you guys to talk to each other all day while I work so I can read everything later and imagine having more saws.:msp_w00t:

I got to spend several hours with Dad today, cut a little firewood and did maintenance on his saw. Yikes! He is rough on equipment. At 73 he still goes out, cuts, splits and loads with me. He just doesn't do it quite as fast as he used to. Very nice day indeed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its been a very light traffic day on here today, didn`t take but a minute to catch up on all that was posted since I went to bed last evening....LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Hi Jerry,

Don't you have pictures of a filthy 272xp to take and post? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mill_wannabe said:


> Hi Jerry,
> 
> Don't you have pictures of a filthy 272xp to take and post? :hmm3grin2orange:



Done!......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

That's one Ugly Betty!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mill_wannabe said:


> That's one Ugly Betty!



Yep it is ugly but still is a strong runner.


----------



## diggers_dad

I can't understand why my saw kept cutting in circles today???











The bad part is, I went through three chains before I figured it out.:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## dancan

Here's a pic of a dirty 2171 .


----------



## tbone75

Put my fist ported saw together today and just got it started!Yep it fired right up?It is very quick now!Now if I can find some wood to play with? LOL But it has a big problem!Very low compression.Only has 115 cold and 100 warm.Makes no sense at all the way it reves up and sounds?Get it in some wood and see what happens?The jug was junk any way LOL NEXT! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Congrats !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Congrats !



Thanks Dan I am amazed it runs LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Put my fist ported saw together today and just got it started!Yep it fired right up?It is very quick now!Now if I can find some wood to play with? LOL But it has a big problem!Very low compression.Only has 115 cold and 100 warm.Makes no sense at all the way it reves up and sounds?Get it in some wood and see what happens?The jug was junk any way LOL NEXT! :hmm3grin2orange:



Each one you do will improve, especially when you start porting good cylinders.


----------



## tbone75

Hey Jacob hows it going?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Each one you do will improve, especially when you start porting good cylinders.



After 20 or 30 of them :hmm3grin2orange: Still got 2 more jugs to play with.Then I will try a good one LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> After 20 or 30 of them :hmm3grin2orange: Still got 2 more jugs to play with.Then I will try a good one LOL



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All..been pretty busy doing outside stuff this week. The weather has been just stunning here the last 2 weeks. Bright sun cool nights.. warm days. Great working weather. Supposed to rain tomorrow and Fri. Fine by me.... 2 more custom moulding runs of about 300 LFT each.....Fri the last 2 bits for the 262XP will be here and it can go to it's owner....I've put three tanks of fuel through it, making sure it will do it's job........I really don't want to part with it......you know how that is..after you've totally rebuilt and ported to the max a saw that was so sweet right from the factory and is even faster/stronger now...I hate let it go. But not much choice...it's going to a home that really appreciates what it is. Got to clean up a 630V so I can put a new piston and different used cyl and crank seals on it...stocker.....but real nice....learned something on these this time. The 630V (electically heated handles) has a larger bore carb and manifold than the standard 630. The cyl I removed from a parts 630 is going on the 630V and it had the 118 Tilly and the V has a 225A. I asume the larger carb is to compensate for the when the alternator is in use. Both of these saws were very close to the same age..back in the "Thin Ring" days.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Hi Robin,

On the 630v, what era is the "thin ring"? Mine is a single thick ring, and it's a 1984 going by the first four digits of the serial number tag. I'll try and confirm which carb is on mine to see if it matches what you've seen. I'll be replacing the broken handlebar with the correct heated bar tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All..been pretty busy doing outside stuff this week. The weather has been just stunning here the last 2 weeks. Bright sun cool nights.. warm days. Great working weather. Supposed to rain tomorrow and Fri. Fine by me.... 2 more custom moulding runs of about 300 LFT each.....Fri the last 2 bits for the 262XP will be here and it can go to it's owner....I've put three tanks of fuel through it, making sure it will do it's job........I really don't want to part with it......you know how that is..after you've totally rebuilt and ported to the max a saw that was so sweet right from the factory and is even faster/stronger now...I hate let it go. But not much choice...it's going to a home that really appreciates what it is. Got to clean up a 630V so I can put a new piston and different used cyl and crank seals on it...stocker.....but real nice....learned something on these this time. The 630V (electically heated handles) has a larger bore carb and manifold than the standard 630. The cyl I removed from a parts 630 is going on the 630V and it had the 118 Tilly and the V has a 225A. I asume the larger carb is to compensate for the when the alternator is in use. Both of these saws were very close to the same age..back in the "Thin Ring" days.



You have been busy! Put the slave cylinder on the car today in between rain showers LOL Windy as all get out now.The cold is moving in :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Put my fist ported saw together today and just got it started!Yep it fired right up?It is very quick now!Now if I can find some wood to play with? LOL But it has a big problem!Very low compression.Only has 115 cold and 100 warm.Makes no sense at all the way it reves up and sounds?Get it in some wood and see what happens?The jug was junk any way LOL NEXT! :hmm3grin2orange:



Are you SURE your compression guage is good ??
did you try putting a new ring in it ??
does it feel more "snappy" than it did before ??
pull the trigger and the tip of the bar comes up ? 
Good job man,see ? you didnt mess it up and it is better than before !!! 
tried two more stores today for ball stones,,  
one more place then i will have to mail order.. i cant port without them !! to used to them.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Are you SURE your compression guage is good ??
> did you try putting a new ring in it ??
> does it feel more "snappy" than it did before ??
> pull the trigger and the tip of the bar comes up ?
> Good job man,see ? you didnt mess it up and it is better than before !!!
> tried two more stores today for ball stones,,
> one more place then i will have to mail order.. i cant port without them !! to used to them.



New guage?Need to try the old one on it? Nope old ring.Yep bar jumps right up! Much much better than before!


----------



## roncoinc

Heres one for Robin i finished today.







keeping company with some of it's yellow brethren 






Yes Jerry,the 500 and the 5000 have both had mufflers done..
ssshhhhh,,dont tell Robin about the red ones


----------



## roncoinc

The 5000 is running 325 chain on it,Jerry,ever try 3/8 on that saw ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Heres one for Robin i finished today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keeping company with some of it's yellow brethren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Jerry,the 500 and the 5000 have both had mufflers done..
> ssshhhhh,,dont tell Robin about the red ones



That`s a good start but there is a lot to be gained inside. What red ones???


----------



## tbone75

Ron! Thanks it just hit me I didn't open the muffler up yet! LOL I also noticed the carb is very touchy now!Got to go very easy adjusting it.


----------



## roncoinc

FINALLY got a chance to mount my breaker and spinner,no more grinder,hammer punch and anvil !!
needed to make a chain so got around to it.











first chain i spun on it.. got some combo 50/58 ga setups so on the 50 ga the rivits came out a little large.
only when i REALLY had to would i do it the archaic way,usually went and bought a new chain.
this one was brand new ,dont know where it came from and it didnt belong to anything so i shortened it to fit a dolmar..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron! Thanks it just hit me I didn't open the muffler up yet! LOL I also noticed the carb is very touchy now!Got to go very easy adjusting it.



OH my !! the muffler is a MUST now !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a good start but there is a lot to be gained inside. What red ones???



Oh man,,i havent even finished porting Johs jug yet !! 
will put a note on it for future slack time  LOL !!!!!!!
I got at least 10 of my own i would like to get inside of but then are 20 waiting for other stuff !!
then more come in as others go out.
i didnt even get into the shop until 3pm today trying to get other stuff done


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The 5000 is running 325 chain on it,Jerry,ever try 3/8 on that saw ??



Not yet Ron,....I might on my next one, it will be getting the NOS piston and cylinder with a port job, squish adjust and muffler mod, it might have enough juice to pull a 3/8" Stihl chisel chain on a 16-18" bar.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH my !! the muffler is a MUST now !!



:msp_thumbup: Tomorrow!


----------



## roncoinc

Speaking of Dolmar's 
looks like one dont have a side label on it


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not yet Ron,....I might on my next one, it will be getting the NOS piston and cylinder with a port job, squish adjust and muffler mod, it might have enough juice to pull a 3/8" Stihl chisel chain on a 16-18" bar.



:msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Speaking of Dolmar's
> looks like one dont have a side label on it



116 or 120?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Speaking of Dolmar's
> looks like one dont have a side label on it



It looks out of place!You better just send it to me LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Put my fist ported saw together today and just got it started!Yep it fired right up?It is very quick now!Now if I can find some wood to play with? LOL But it has a big problem!Very low compression.Only has 115 cold and 100 warm.Makes no sense at all the way it reves up and sounds?Get it in some wood and see what happens?The jug was junk any way LOL NEXT! :hmm3grin2orange:



Glad to hear it's up and running! Congrats! Imagine how well you can do with a good jug...


----------



## roncoinc

One i really want to do is Cliff's dolmar ps510...
i have never heard of anybody doing one ?
i wonder how much they left in there to play with ?
it's an open port but i bet with some compression and work it would also come up with some nice gains..
or put a 5100 top end on it !


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Glad to hear it's up and running! Congrats! Imagine how well you can do with a good jug...



I hope? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Heres another one i want to do.havent cut any wood with it,only cookies and it works well.
cant seem to find ANY info on it at all.. not even how much displacement.
is it open port or closed ?
did see one post compared it to a 5100 ??
what others in the family is it related to ??
i just know the old guy prob has a bunch of info on this


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Heres another one i want to do.havent cut any wood with it,only cookies and it works well.
> cant seem to find ANY info on it at all.. not even how much displacement.
> is it open port or closed ?
> did see one post compared it to a 5100 ??
> what others in the family is it related to ??
> i just know the old guy prob has a bunch of info on this



Good looking saw!I would take that one too? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> New guage?Need to try the old one on it? Nope old ring.Yep bar jumps right up! Much much better than before!



Why to heck dont you just put a new ring in it and see what happens ??
cheap enuf man !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Why to heck dont you just put a new ring in it and see what happens ??
> cheap enuf man !!



Worth a shot! Still just don't know why it acts as good as it does? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good looking saw!I would take that one too? LOL



I do have this second 120,but it's missing all the chainbreak stuff,was wondering if jerry may have the parts ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Heres another one i want to do.havent cut any wood with it,only cookies and it works well.
> cant seem to find ANY info on it at all.. not even how much displacement.
> is it open port or closed ?
> did see one post compared it to a 5100 ??
> what others in the family is it related to ??
> i just know the old guy prob has a bunch of info on this



Pull the muffler, measure the bore,..it should be 44mm and have a 34mm stroke making it a 52 cc engine. Derived from the 115.


----------



## jimdad07

Turd in a box, it's all there. I almost rubbed the dogs nose in it at first thinking she had crapped in the box and then I realized it was a Husky...


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Worth a shot! Still just don't know why it acts as good as it does? LOL



because,,,,,,,it's ,,,,,,,,,,,, a .,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, HUSKY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Dan I am amazed it runs LOL



Don't be amazed, you're a good saw man.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Turd in a box, it's all there. I almost rubbed the dogs nose in it at first thinking she had crapped in the box and then I realized it was a Husky...



How long you think that bar make it still in the box ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I do have this second 120,but it's missing all the chainbreak stuff,was wondering if jerry may have the parts ??



The brake side from a 116 is the same, the ones from the Si saws will also fit but the cover is slightly deeper to clear the deeper clutch. I don`t currently have a complete clutch cover with all the brake gear to spare, seems like quite a few of the SD saws needed brake/clutch covers. I may have another 120Super coming my way soon, supposed to be in good shape but I won`t know til it gets here.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The brake side from a 116 is the same, the ones from the Si saws will also fit but the cover is slightly deeper to clear the deeper clutch. I don`t currently have a complete clutch cover with all the brake gear to spare, seems like quite a few of the SD saws needed brake/clutch covers. I may have another 120Super coming my way soon, supposed to be in good shape but I won`t know til it gets here.



Thats some usefull info but,,,,


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I do have this second 120,but it's missing all the chainbreak stuff,was wondering if jerry may have the parts ??



OOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhh  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pull the muffler, measure the bore,..it should be 44mm and have a 34mm stroke making it a 52 cc engine. Derived from the 115.



But,,i thot MR Dolmar would have more info that THIS !! ??


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> How long you think that bar make it still in the box ??



I was going to duct tape the hell out of the outside of the box around where the bar is along with the bottom of the box. Think it won't make it? I can send it in a different package if needs be. That was the best box I had kicking around for the job.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhh  :hmm3grin2orange:



Easy John,the cover is there but where the brake flag comes out was epoxied over.
saw is operational as it is and cuts well.
i have used the saw with no complaints but knowing it is missing stuff just dont sit rite.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I was going to duct tape the hell out of the outside of the box around where the bar is along with the bottom of the box. Think it won't make it? I can send it in a different package if needs be. That was the best box I had kicking around for the job.



Seen much worse make it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> But,,i thot MR Dolmar would have more info that THIS !! ??



LOL,...What you need to know? Does it start and run?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I was going to duct tape the hell out of the outside of the box around where the bar is along with the bottom of the box. Think it won't make it? I can send it in a different package if needs be. That was the best box I had kicking around for the job.



Duct tape cardboard on the ends of the bar,acts like a support that wont bust thru.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Easy John,the cover is there but where the brake flag comes out was epoxied over.
> saw is operational as it is and cuts well.
> i have used the saw with no complaints but knowing it is missing stuff just dont sit rite.



LOL Just teasing you LOL I do like it!Its a Dolmar


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Duct tape cardboard on the ends of the bar,acts like a support that wont bust thru.



You got it. Should have let Mary put that package together.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I was going to duct tape the hell out of the outside of the box around where the bar is along with the bottom of the box. Think it won't make it? I can send it in a different package if needs be. That was the best box I had kicking around for the job.



You need to padd both ends of any bar you ship. Fold cardboard over the ends and tape it well, a bar becomes a spear when the box is tossed and then stops quickly.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Don't be amazed, you're a good saw man.:msp_thumbup:



I have so much to learn!But thanks LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hate to part ways, but I have to get to bed. On construction tomorrow installing another boiler.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hate to part ways, but I have to get to bed. On construction tomorrow installing another boiler.



Good night Jim.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> You need tp padd both ends of any bar you ship. Fold cardboard over the ends and tape it well, a bar becomes a spear when the box is tossed and then stops quickly.



Will do for sure. Thanks guys :msp_smile:.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...What you need to know? Does it start and run?



What more do i want to know ""
engine displacement without having to measure the bore and stroke.
HP output.
working RPM's.. 
max RPM's.
weight dry.
weight wet w/b&c.
how it compares cutting wise to it's brethren. ( used that word TWICE tonite  )
open port or closed.
it it close to a 5100 ?
is it a good saw or a POS ?
do you have one and if so what do you think of it and if not why not ??
do you like brownies with or without nuts in them ??

of COURSE it starts and runs !! even cuts wood too !!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hate to part ways, but I have to get to bed. On construction tomorrow installing another boiler.



Nite Jim


----------



## roncoinc

Dolmar Gasoline Electric Power Chainsaw Metal Watch | eBay


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> What more do i want to know ""
> engine displacement without having to measure the bore and stroke.
> HP output.
> working RPM's..
> max RPM's.
> weight dry.
> weight wet w/b&c.
> how it compares cutting wise to it's brethren. ( used that word TWICE tonite  )
> open port or closed.
> it it close to a 5100 ?
> is it a good saw or a POS ?
> do you have one and if so what do you think of it and if not why not ??
> do you like brownies with or without nuts in them ??
> 
> of COURSE it starts and runs !! even cuts wood too !!



Its a SD, its a closed port cylinder, that`s all you need to know. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What more do i want to know ""
> engine displacement without having to measure the bore and stroke.
> HP output.
> working RPM's..
> max RPM's.
> weight dry.
> weight wet w/b&c.
> how it compares cutting wise to it's brethren. ( used that word TWICE tonite  )
> open port or closed.
> it it close to a 5100 ?
> is it a good saw or a POS ?
> do you have one and if so what do you think of it and if not why not ??
> do you like brownies with or without nuts in them ??
> 
> of COURSE it starts and runs !! even cuts wood too !!



LMAO :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> LMAO :hmm3grin2orange:



I know John,, Jerry just likes working me dont he ?? 
i feel like i fill a spot in his nightly entertaiment !! LOL !!
wait ! make that "evening" entertainment,,,we aint THAT good buddies !!!


----------



## Mastermind

Hey John, This is the jug for your 346xp...


----------



## tbone75

Ron you are on a roll tonight :hmm3grin2orange: :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

The dolmar 120 is 61 cc ??
no wonder they cut so well


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am off to bed, night all.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Hey John, This is the jug for your 346xp...



I like the looks of that!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am off to bed, night all.



Go run and hide before i'm done with you !!


----------



## roncoinc

Mastermind said:


> Hey John, This is the jug for your 346xp...



How much more did you blend the upper txfer toward the intake ?


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> How much more did you blend the upper txfer toward the intake ?



Around 3mm.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am off to bed, night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## roncoinc

Mastermind said:


> Around 3mm.



I like usually about 2mm but still plenty of room for more..
those 346 jugs FUN to play with,almost as easy as a 350.


----------



## roncoinc

time for me also.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Around 3mm.



How do you get into there like that?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> time for me also.



Nite Ron


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> How do you get into there like that?


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


>



Nice tools! That would help! LOL I like that pop up too!


----------



## dancan

ZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZ ZZZZ ZZZZZZZZ 
Seems to be the only thing going on here , Slackers !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Dan I am amazed it runs LOL



I forgot , Kudos to Ron for all the pics !


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Dan.......must be about coffee break for you by now isn't it?? LOL!!!

Oh and I miss your Acadian Flag and link!! This one is good too but you should not let the other go..


----------



## RandyMac

Hmmmm...a break sounds good.
Maybe Earl Grey, hot.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Randy....I'm headed for my second cup o joe...waiting for the sun..it'll be dim today if it shows at all. How's with you??


----------



## RandyMac

I'm doing ok and you Robin?

Weather has been changeable, haven't had frost or good rain in weeks.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> I'm doing ok and you Robin?
> 
> Weather has been changeable, haven't had frost or good rain in weeks.



Our weather has been stellar for the last 2 weeks. Beautiful late autum...clear dry canadian air, warm sun, cool nights w/frost. Supposed to rain today and tomorrow then back to good again......we'll probably pay later but it sure is great right now.


----------



## RandyMac

We have that payback feeling here too, I think most coastal folks do.
Have you kept tabs on that Alaskan storm? I hope the hell it stays up there.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> We have that payback feeling here too, I think most coastal folks do.
> Have you kept tabs on that Alaskan storm? I hope the hell it stays up there.



No I've not heard about it at all...I'll check it out..


----------



## RandyMac

They are calling it "EPIC", if it was spinnin' it would be a Cat3.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Got to get the stove fired up!Its very cool this morning.


----------



## diggers_dad

Morning all...

34 degrees outside and the fire feels NICE. The coffee pot is on so I can smell it mixed with the wood stove, now I just need a whiff of two-stroke mix to be in heaven...

John, you're up early. I didn't talk to the Dolmar guy yesterday. I'll try him again today.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Heres another one i want to do.havent cut any wood with it,only cookies and it works well.
> cant seem to find ANY info on it at all.. not even how much displacement.
> is it open port or closed ?
> did see one post compared it to a 5100 ??
> what others in the family is it related to ??
> i just know the old guy prob has a bunch of info on this



http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/9577.htm Try this. There is very little info out about that saw. Hope this helps.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Morning all...
> 
> 34 degrees outside and the fire feels NICE. The coffee pot is on so I can smell it mixed with the wood stove, now I just need a whiff of two-stroke mix to be in heaven...
> 
> John, you're up early. I didn't talk to the Dolmar guy yesterday. I'll try him again today.



Don't go out of your way.Its been laying here for 6 months LOL Thanks again!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> They are calling it "EPIC", if it was spinnin' it would be a Cat3.



did you get all the chrome on the Mac-Chero Randy?


----------



## RandyMac

Mostly, still waiting on some of the clips, they don't make them like they used to, some were too tinny.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Mostly, still waiting on some of the clips, they don't make them like they used to, some were too tinny.



I would think they would be easy to get?They make a lot of resto parts now days.My buddy is redoing a old Chevy PU 46 I think?He bought all new chrome and clips for it.He paid out the butt for it too! LOL


----------



## RandyMac

The side trim was easy, the rocker panels are another thing. What were supposed to be OEM were Chinkese and rusting in the box.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Don't go out of your way.Its been laying here for 6 months LOL Thanks again!



6 months!?!? I thought I was the only one that slow. 

By the way, I've dug through every two stroke and weed wacker part box I have. I don't even have a carb close to that thing you're looking for. Good luck...


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> The side trim was easy, the rocker panels are another thing. What were supposed to be OEM were Chinkese and rusting in the box.



Don't that just suck!Most of that stuff seems to found on the west coast from what I have seen?Ever try the scrap yards on line?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> 6 months!?!? I thought I was the only one that slow.
> 
> By the way, I've dug through every two stroke and weed wacker part box I have. I don't even have a carb close to that thing you're looking for. Good luck...



This guy is in love with this whacker?Not sure I can adapt anything to work?This is a odd ball!


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/9577.htm Try this. There is very little info out about that saw. Hope this helps.



Your right,not much info to be found.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> They are calling it "EPIC", if it was spinnin' it would be a Cat3.



I heard it was taking a southern turn now ??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Morning Randy....I'm headed for my second cup o joe...waiting for the sun..it'll be dim today if it shows at all. How's with you??



Starting to rain here now @ 7:30


----------



## tbone75

May have to go drop a tree just to try this saw out? LOL Cutting a piece of fire wood just don't get it.Going to order a new ring to try too.Still not sure about the compression?Don't see how it could be that low and start and run like it does?Just got to get some wood to try it on!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> May have to go drop a tree just to try this saw out? LOL Cutting a piece of fire wood just don't get it.Going to order a new ring to try too.Still not sure about the compression?Don't see how it could be that low and start and run like it does?Just got to get some wood to try it on!



I thot you had tried your comp guage on other saws to check it out ?
did you check the ring end gap before you put it together ?
make sure to get the correct ring,they make two sizes ,i went thru that last time on a 350.
ring gap could have told you a lot.
go play with it after muff mod and have fun


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I thot you had tried your comp guage on other saws to check it out ?
> did you check the ring end gap before you put it together ?
> make sure to get the correct ring,they make two sizes ,i went thru that last time on a 350.
> ring gap could have told you a lot.
> go play with it after muff mod and have fun



The ring gap is good.This is a 45mm factory jug and piston.The other 2 I have are 44mm.Its that crappy dished out piston.But its all I had for 45 mm.Muff mod today before I do anything else! haven't tryed the old compression tester yet?I know I am slow LOL


----------



## tbone75

I did test some other saws with that tester and it seem to work?Even this whacker had 150 on it.So it must be working.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The ring gap is good.This is a 45mm factory jug and piston.The other 2 I have are 44mm.Its that crappy dished out piston.But its all I had for 45 mm.Muff mod today before I do anything else! haven't tryed the old compression tester yet?I know I am slow LOL



What was thr ing gap ? got a number ? about ?
if the setup is good may be worth getting a new cheap piston.
you did eliminate the base gasket right ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What was thr ing gap ? got a number ? about ?
> if the setup is good may be worth getting a new cheap piston.
> you did eliminate the base gasket right ?



No base gasket the gap just looks OK.Its them tapered ends on the rimg.I put the piston and ring in the cylinder in it before I put it together to see what it looked like.Looked the same as any of them?Best i could do?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No base gasket the gap just looks OK.Its them tapered ends on the rimg.I put the piston and ring in the cylinder in it before I put it together to see what it looked like.Looked the same as any of them?Best i could do?



Theres a big diff between 4thou and fourteen thou on the end gap man.
future not,always check end gap 
how much IS a new AM piston ?


----------



## tbone75

I could get a new piston for 30 bucks.Something else I have yet to do is check the squish! DUH! I bet it is still .034 or more.The others all have been about that


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Theres a big diff between 4thou and fourteen thou on the end gap man.
> future not,always check end gap
> how much IS a new AM piston ?



Yes Sir! LOL Told you i am slow?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I could get a new piston for 30 bucks.Something else I have yet to do is check the squish! DUH! I bet it is still .034 or more.The others all have been about that



Checking squish is good to make sure you have clearance,never seen a 350 to close tho.
you cant do anything about it anyway.


----------



## tbone75

This was only a test LOL You seen how bad that jug looks inside!It shouldn't even run?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Checking squish is good to make sure you have clearance,never seen a 350 to close tho.
> you cant do anything about it anyway.



Nope just a good idea to check.


----------



## tbone75

The other 2 jugs I have are 44mm one is open port the other is closed.The open port is even a Mahle cylinder but the piston is a bit scratched?It has one bad spot down low so it may work OK?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The other 2 jugs I have are 44mm one is open port the other is closed.The open port is even a Mahle cylinder but the piston is a bit scratched?It has one bad spot down low so it may work OK?



Prefer the closed port with matching bottom piece


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Prefer the closed port with matching bottom piece



I have one more base.So I can match it up on the closed port one.I will need another base if I do the open one.Don't need it right now.I am sure i can find another one.


----------



## tbone75

I am starting to be able to move now that I have been up for almost 3 hrs. LOL So I better get to doing something?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I am starting to be able to move now that I have been up for almost 3 hrs. LOL So I better get to doing something?



I'm sitting here rolling up a days supply and sorting pictures and making up my to-do list,etc.
will try one more store today for round stones then i will have to order them


----------



## tbone75

OK Ron here is next LOL


----------



## tbone75

Checked compression again.120 on the new guage 110 on the old one.Just can't get things moving for chit yet.So I will mark up this other jug to play with for now.


----------



## Mastermind

I'm gonna be putting this top end on your saw in a bit John. The heater is warming the shop right now. That damn saw was nasty......can't put it together like that. 

You need a brake handle for it......


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna be putting this top end on your saw in a bit John. The heater is warming the shop right now. That damn saw was nasty......can't put it together like that.
> 
> You need a brake handle for it......



OK should be able to find one of them.I only peeked at that saw before it was headed to you LOL Just looked in the bag and boxed it back up


----------



## tbone75

Not working on that roof today?


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Not working on that roof today?



No, I've been sick. Got a nasty cold. It's a favor for a friend....so he can wait till I feel better. lol


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> No, I've been sick. Got a nasty cold. It's a favor for a friend....so he can wait till I feel better. lol



You too!Been hacking my arse off!Plus this danged hernia makes it so much fun!Robin told me not to cough LOL I know what he was saying :msp_scared:


----------



## Mastermind

I ripped up some tile that had rotten wood and #### loads of dust with it......ain't felt too good since.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I ripped up some tile that had rotten wood and #### loads of dust with it......ain't felt too good since.



Nasty chit in there!I have no idea where I got this crap?No one around me is sick?Good luck with the saw today!


----------



## 8433jeff

Mastermind said:


> I ripped up some tile that had rotten wood and #### loads of dust with it......ain't felt too good since.



Don't do that anymore. I thought AV was a contractor, get him and his son Calvin to do that crap. You gots saws to Moob.

Though he might come up short...


----------



## little possum

Might not have taken Jerry long to catch up. But I didnt get back on here since lunch time yesterday  Plenty to read. 
Worked outside all day in shorts and t-shirt yesterday! Got the tractor gas tank pretty clean. Gonna seal it, and stick some inline filters on and let it ride.

DA-211 put back together, and half way tuned. Dirtbike steering straightened out, and a few rifles sighted in yesterday 

Minus the cold I have, a good day


----------



## diggers_dad

Take care of those colds gentlemen. I hope you are all feeling better soon. It's been an awesome day here! Got to cut and split wood this morning in some rather knotty red oak, repaired a clutch on a little Makita, tuned a very small Craftsman and sharpened several chains I had been putting off. 

Today is one of those days I remember to tell God "Thanks" for letting me enjoy life so much.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Take care of those colds gentlemen. I hope you are all feeling better soon. It's been an awesome day here! Got to cut and split wood this morning in some rather knotty red oak, repaired a clutch on a little Makita, tuned a very small Craftsman and sharpened several chains I had been putting off.
> 
> Today is one of those days I remember to tell God "Thanks" for letting me enjoy life so much.



Happy to hear your having a great day!I am just a huge slacker today!Was going to start on this other jug but just can't get things going.Haven't even done the muffler on the last saw yet. 40 and windy out not a bad day outside.Just can't get me going :bang: LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slackers! This thread was sinking fast! I know I am suppose to keep it going LOL So I am the slacker :msp_rolleyes: Have been all day :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

Me and my big mouth!I said the weather was nice?It clouded up and snowed! :msp_mad: And more on the way


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Morning Dan.......must be about coffee break for you by now isn't it?? LOL!!!
> 
> Oh and I miss your Acadian Flag and link!! This one is good too but you should not let the other go..



I had to drive my neighbor to work for 5 am then come home pick up my daughter and bring her to school for 7 am so by 7:15 I had two dark roast cups of java , 1 green tea with ginseng and 1 green tea LOL . 

I put the flag at half mast for the month of November out of respect for those who contributed so we don't forget .


----------



## Cantdog

I see...cool...I just enjoy seeing it...they aren't everywhere!!


----------



## dancan

Le Village historique acadien de la Nouvelle-Écosse | Acadian Flag


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!! I knew i could count on you Dan!! Good one!!


----------



## tbone75

Evening guys anyone have any fun today?Or just work your butts off? LOL


----------



## dancan

Here's the logo from my municipality Clare .






I guess the woods and ocean are in the blood LOL .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Yes, I did. Took the day off from the day job and put a new handlebar and brake handle onto my newly acquired Jred 630v. It's ready to rock now!

Dragged out a Jred 2045 Turbo I have been ignoring and got that running too. 

Then it started pouring...


----------



## Cantdog

Not much fun today...cedar shingling eyebrows over windows on a sidewall until it started to rain..went and got a load of hay and grain for the hoss..unloaded that in the rain....moved a bunch of stuff around in the shop trying to make more usable room....really...really... NEED a new chainsaw shop seperate from my woodshop!! No saw work..no working saws....Tomorrow the very last parts for that 262XP will be here so that can go away and be replaced by a pile of $$$....that will be fun!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Evening guys anyone have any fun today?Or just work your butts off? LOL



I had a great day,..got an early start on the house, installed 827 lin ft baseboard, drove a little over 500 finish nail pins through my brand new Senco nailer. There was 321 joints with double cuts making it 642 finish cuts. The owner said use his brand new compound miter saw he bought to build this house, it broke down just before lunch time, the power wire parted at the pivot point.
I pulled the trusty LS10-13 out of the trunk and mounted it to the saw stand, completed the install by 5:30. Installed the custom fireplace surround on its hearth and called it a day.


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Yes, I did. Took the day off from the day job and put a new handlebar and brake handle onto my newly acquired Jred 630v. It's ready to rock now!
> 
> Dragged out a Jred 2045 Turbo I have been ignoring and got that running too.
> 
> Then it started pouring...



Are the 2045 very good saws?I don't know anything about them.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Here's the logo from my municipality Clare .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the woods and ocean are in the blood LOL .



LOL!! I would guess so...a fishhook crossed with an ax says it all!!


----------



## dancan

We got about 4 inches of rain coming in the next 24 hrs with some 60mph winds :msp_angry: .
Oh well , I guess I'll find out if I forgot to nail any shingles on the project LOL .


----------



## tbone75

You guys were all busy! I was slack enough for all of you LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> We got about 4 inches of rain coming in the next 24 hrs with some 60mph winds :msp_angry: .
> Oh well , I guess I'll find out if I forgot to nail any shingles on the project LOL .



Nails alone don`t hold three tab shingles on...LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

tbone75 said:


> Are the 2045 very good saws?I don't know anything about them.



It's a homeowner 45cc saw. Not very inspiring, but it works well. I think Robin has one under the bench somewhere too.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! I would guess so...a fishhook crossed with an ax says it all!!



We were not known for our farms , I remember helping my grandfather plant potatoes over several years , I'm sure some of your rockbound rocks escaped or we just grew rocks with a few spuds in between .


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nails alone don`t hold three tab shingles on...LOL



Now you tell me  .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll



Hi, Jacob! Where are you these days.


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll



Pretty cool , pooping ... I mean popping up on the top of page 1600 !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

worked on the 031 I got from John today, replaced the fuel line and gave it a good wipe down. tuned the carb alittle bit, and it ran GREAT! need to get a couple parts for it but, besides that i like it lol.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Now you tell me  .



Thery will be fine, stick them down with black plastic cement on the weekend.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah... cedar shingling compund curves and still having to look straight is not fast work!!! But not slack!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Mill_wannabe said:


> Hi, Jacob! Where are you these days.



Hannibal Missouri! LOL 
Who is this? Sorry i havent hung around here much.. and forgot everyone XD haha


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> worked on the 031 I got from John today, replaced the fuel line and gave it a good wipe down. tuned the carb alittle bit, and it ran GREAT! need to get a couple parts for it but, besides that i like it lol.



Glad to hear that Jacob! I done gave that 350 away to my BIL he likes that saw very well LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Glad to hear that Jacob! I done gave that 350 away to my BIL he likes that saw very well LOL



Glad it went to a good cause!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hannibal Missouri! LOL
> Who is this? Sorry i havent hung around here much.. and forgot everyone XD haha



I'm Randy in NH, a local to Ron. I usually just lurk, but have been doing some saw work lately courtesy of the weather.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Mill_wannabe said:


> I'm Randy in NH, a local to Ron. I usually just lurk, but have been doing some saw work lately courtesy of the weather.



....You actually claim Ron? HAHA! 
Ok nice to meet you Randy! lol 
What saws have you been working on lately?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

ChainsawmanXX said:


> ....You actually claim Ron? HAHA!
> Ok nice to meet you Randy! lol
> What saws have you been working on lately?



I *do* claim Ron, yes! Though I seem to have misplaced him tonight. 

I've been having fun with a newly acquired Jonsered 630v. Nice saw! It'll be working tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah... cedar shingling compund curves and still having to look straight is not fast work!!! But not slack!!



Don't sound like no fun to me? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Randy has my 346 put together!But I need a brake handle for it


----------



## jimdad07

Have some reading to catch up on. Might go to bed, was at work by 5am today and got home around 7 tonight. Talked to my wife's uncle and we are taking those ****** monster poplar trees down this weekend. He has a 60' boom lift there, we'll just have to cut her as high as we can to start. The trunks on those suckers are 4' or better. Be the biggest trees I have ever taken down. Best part is I get to keep the logs for the mill. Poplar is decent building material, guess what my timbers for the new shop are going to be made out of?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> i had to drive my neighbor to work for 5 am then come home pick up my daughter and bring her to school for 7 am so by 7:15 i had two dark roast cups of java , 1 green tea with ginseng and 1 green tea lol .
> 
> I put the flag at half mast for the month of november out of respect for those who contributed so we don't forget .



ty


----------



## tbone75

Everyone took off?I see Ron showed up LOL Jim is ready for Poulan PJs or them pink Stihl ones? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Everyone took off?I see Ron showed up LOL Jim is ready for Poulan PJs or them pink Stihl ones? LOL



-I wear the Poulan ones when I want the OL to let me sleep, the Mini-Mac pjs is the ticket for action around this house.


----------



## roncoinc

I found this on our local TV web page,thot it was interesting.

9 Free Meal Deals For Veterans - Photos - WMUR New Hampshire

guess what ?? aint no such thing as a free meal !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I found this on our local TV web page,thot it was interesting.
> 
> 9 Free Meal Deals For Veterans - Photos - WMUR New Hampshire
> 
> guess what ?? aint no such thing as a free meal !!



Not for a VET there aint!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> -I wear the Poulan ones when I want the OL to let me sleep, the Mini-Mac pjs is the ticket for action around this house.



Gotcha! LOL She has a thing for Mini-Macs :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Gotcha! LOL She has a thing for Mini-Macs :msp_thumbsup:



A thing for mini Jim;s ?? must be the ones come with the short pruning bar


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A thing for mini Jim;s ?? must be the ones come with the short pruning bar



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ron i did work on your forks a little today.Got the rust off the handles.My FIL bought me a nice block of wood the other day.May do a knife and a fork with it.Pretty stuff what ever it is?I will get a pic tomorrow of it.Very heavy too!


----------



## roncoinc

One heck of a time to run out of med's 
my mind kept blocking what tomorrow was for days now.
thats why i worked on saws in the shop until 8pm.
then i came in and turned on the puter and was hit with it..

" And in that time when men decide and feel safe to call the war insane, take one moment to embrace those gentle heroes you left behind. 

Major Michael Davis O'Donnell
1 January 1970
Dak To, Vietnam
Listed as KIA February 7, 1978 "

The Wall

Long wall, i read every name..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron i did work on your forks a little today.Got the rust off the handles.My FIL bought me a nice block of wood the other day.May do a knife and a fork with it.Pretty stuff what ever it is?I will get a pic tomorrow of it.Very heavy too!



That brazilian cherry wouldnt work ??
to thin ? problem with it ?
to coarse? to fine ?


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like i'm going to have to order some round stones John..two more and last places today didnt have any.
dremel # 209 i think ?
will check again,cant do any more porting without them,i am used to them.
know of a better place to order than widgit ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That brazilian cherry wouldnt work ??
> to thin ? problem with it ?
> to coarse? to fine ?



Sure it will just fine!Do you want them all done with that?No problem at all!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks like i'm going to have to order some round stones John..two more and last places today didnt have any.
> dremel # 209 i think ?
> will check again,cant do any more porting without them,i am used to them.
> know of a better place to order than widgit ??



No that was the best prices I found.Fast too!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure it will just fine!Do you want them all done with that?No problem at all!



I kinda liked that stuff for some reason,tho i am open to sumthin different ?
got pix ??
the chery i can see what it would look like finished cause it was on one side


----------



## tbone75

Found a carb for the whacker plus another 10 or so whacker carbs LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I kinda liked that stuff for some reason,tho i am open to sumthin different ?
> got pix ??
> the chery i can see what it would look like finished cause it was on one side



That cherry is very nice!I will get some pics of other stuff I have.You can pick what ever you like?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks like i'm going to have to order some round stones John..two more and last places today didnt have any.
> dremel # 209 i think ?
> will check again,cant do any more porting without them,i am used to them.
> know of a better place to order than widgit ??



Ron there is no hurry on getting it done?


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> One heck of a time to run out of med's
> my mind kept blocking what tomorrow was for days now.
> thats why i worked on saws in the shop until 8pm.
> then i came in and turned on the puter and was hit with it..
> 
> " And in that time when men decide and feel safe to call the war insane, take one moment to embrace those gentle heroes you left behind.
> 
> Major Michael Davis O'Donnell
> 1 January 1970
> Dak To, Vietnam
> Listed as KIA February 7, 1978 "
> 
> The Wall
> 
> Long wall, i read every name..



I tried to rep ya but it won't let me. May God bless the United States of America.


----------



## roncoinc

*Nasty turd !!*

Got in the AV mount to put this thing back together..
most of the parts been soaking three days in the gunk tank,still needed a chisel to get stuff off.
i gave up on cleaning it. safety clean,gasoline diesel,nothing touch it,considered fire 
had this for over a month before i could find out what it was !!
didnt even come with a kill switch !
they would choke it to shut it off..
the oily dirty buid up was touching connections and shorting out the ignition .
had to JB weld in ther mounting screws for the handlebar as they were all tore loose..
cant believe this thing lasted so long treated as it was..i can guarantee ther was NO maintainance done on it except the bar and chain when needed.
had to be a husky to live thru it all !!


----------



## roncoinc

wheres the grumpy old Canmedian tonite ?
he get enuf Ron whackin in last nite he can take a day off ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> wheres the grumpy old Canmedian tonite ?
> he get enuf Ron whackin in last nite he can take a day off ??



He had a busy day.Must have went to bed with Dan.At the same time I mean!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got in the AV mount to put this thing back together..
> most of the parts been soaking three days in the gunk tank,still needed a chisel to get stuff off.
> i gave up on cleaning it. safety clean,gasoline diesel,nothing touch it,considered fire
> had this for over a month before i could find out what it was !!
> didnt even come with a kill switch !
> they would choke it to shut it off..
> the oily dirty buid up was touching connections and shorting out the ignition .
> had to JB weld in ther mounting screws for the handlebar as they were all tore loose..
> cant believe this thing lasted so long treated as it was..i can guarantee ther was NO maintainance done on it except the bar and chain when needed.
> had to be a husky to live thru it all !!



Looks like you fixed it up good.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> He had a busy day.Must have went to bed with Dan.At the same time I mean!



Went to bed together in different places ?? 

OL has to get up at 6am and she is still reading ?? almost 11 now.7 hrs sleep at most,usually at least nine


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks like you fixed it up good.



Man,ya gotta look close !!! that dirt will NEVER come off the handle...
the faded rest will always be chalky,,you should see the muffler !! LOL !!!
this is about the worst beater i have seen,and it is MINE !!.
one saving grace ,, 81cc of early power !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Went to bed together in different places ??
> 
> OL has to get up at 6am and she is still reading ?? almost 11 now.7 hrs sleep at most,usually at least nine



My OL went to bed at 8:30.Normal is 10 and she gets up at 4:30 for work LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Man,ya gotta look close !!! that dirt will NEVER come off the handle...
> the faded rest will always be chalky,,you should see the muffler !! LOL !!!
> this is about the worst beater i have seen,and it is MINE !!.
> one saving grace ,, 81cc of early power !!



I will show you a ugly saw LOL This 350 I am playing with is worse that that one!Not dirty now but ugly LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll sorry i ran out lol. Went to the store.


----------



## little possum

Slackers  Cold medicine will have me up all night! Duck season reopens saturday!! :msp_wub:
Gotta charge the boat batteries today, install the water pump Ive had since last October, and get all my stuff ready.


----------



## diggers_dad

Slackers!! Wake up! Keep the thread on page 1!


----------



## Cantdog

Raining cats and dogs here...woke me up from my slackness....I'm headed back to slackerville for another hour of pleasant slackness...........or two..!!! Gonna be wet for you guys today I expect Dan...good test for your project.


----------



## dancan

I guess I slacked in a bit .
The rain , wind and coffee are on .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Mmmm, good coffee!

Ron, and all the others, we are forever in your debt. Thank you for your service.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Cool out there this morning


----------



## Cantdog

Actually warm here....and wet. As it clears, later, that will all change for the colder...our next air will from Thunder Bay!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Actually warm here....and wet. As it clears, later, that will all change for the colder...our next air will from Thunder Bay!!



Yes you are going to get much colder I bet! A high of 45 here today but Sat. it will be back up to 60.


----------



## RandyMac

We are headed for the upper 50s again. They say no rain, but I see a strong band on radar to the south, maybe it will stay down there.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> We are headed for the upper 50s again. They say no rain, but I see a strong band on radar to the south, maybe it will stay down there.



I see that storm in alaska raised some hell.
none of that got down to affect your weather ??


----------



## tbone75

Wood pics for Ron.The pic with 2 pieces of wood together is from you Ron.


----------



## tbone75

Now Ron this is one ugly saw! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Wood pics for Ron.The pic with 2 pieces of wood together is from you Ron.



i like the staight grained cherry


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Now Ron this is one ugly saw! LOL



Sorry,not even close !!
just tried to fire up that 181,,will with mix in the hole but now off comes the carb,i should have expected that 
seems EVERYTHING needs a carb rebuild !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sorry,not even close !!
> just tried to fire up that 181,,will with mix in the hole but now off comes the carb,i should have expected that
> seems EVERYTHING needs a carb rebuild !!



I got qot a pile of weedwhacker carbs on the way!New ones too! Ok the cherry is what you get!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Was that some Hedge in that mix of woods John?


----------



## little possum

Not to wish a early winter on you guys.. But if it froze up there, it might drive me a few ducks down here


----------



## 8433jeff

little possum said:


> Not to wish a early winter on you guys.. But if it froze up there, it might drive me a few ducks down here



Well, if froze down there they could go skating if/when they got there. Bring Moses to the river, not the other way around.

You got your wish last year. Enough of that I say.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Was that some Hedge in that mix of woods John?



No its all from Brazil.Had some hedge a while back.Just not fancy enough to suit me LOL Osage Orange what your talking about?


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Not to wish a early winter on you guys.. But if it froze up there, it might drive me a few ducks down here



You hush up ! :hmm3grin2orange: Go north if you want ducks LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see Mastermind is building a 064 with a BB kit!Got to watch this one LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> wheres the grumpy old Canmedian tonite ?
> he get enuf Ron whackin in last nite he can take a day off ??



For some reason the site got so slow from here last night I couldn`t get back on, it was taking from one minute to nearly two just to load a page, eventually it just started saying the szerver was too busy, try later so I packed it in and its working fine again this evening.
Ron,...you think that 181 is a beater, did you see this one?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He had a busy day.Must have went to bed with Dan.At the same time I mean!



Not sure when Dan went to bed but I was asleep by 11:30 our time, yesterday was a long but productive day, today I installed the ceramic tiles between the kitchen xcountertop and the top cabinets, range exhaust and under cabinet lighting.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> For some reason the site got so slow from here last night I couldn`t get back on, it was taking from one minute to nearly two just to load a page, eventually it just started saying the szerver was too busy, try later so I packed it in and its working fine again this evening.
> Ron,...you think that 181 is a beater, did you see this one?



So far Jerry is winning the ugly saw contest LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not sure when Dan went to bed but I was asleep by 11:30 our time, yesterday was a long but productive day, today I installed the ceramic tiles between the kitchen xcountertop and the top cabinets, range exhaust and under cabinet lighting.



Dan beat you by 3-4 hours LOL Busy day for you again Jerry. I be the slacker again today :msp_blushing: But I did start grinding on the second jug LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> So far Jerry is winning the ugly saw contest LOL



That saw is a little ugly but I have others that is twice/thrice times more ugly, even one I have not touched cause its too ugly/dirty/ contaminated...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan beat you by 3-4 hours LOL Busy day for you again Jerry. I be the slacker again today :msp_blushing: But I did start grinding on the second jug LOL



Yea,..we are trying to get the house ready for next Wed so the real estate people can take picts of the completed house and go MLS listing.


----------



## tbone75

OK guys I need some opinions?This one look any better?


----------



## Mastermind

Hey John, I got some videos uploading of your little saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK guys I need some opinions?This one look any better?



Grinding looks better but remember the port shape at the bore wall.


----------



## sefh3

To all of you VETERANS out there Happy Veterans Day. Sorry for being late on this but THANK YOU ALL who have or is still serving!!!!


----------



## sefh3

I couldn't get on here at all last night. Must of had a Husky sneak into the server room. Shut the server down from the stench!!!


----------



## Fish

So who does a member have to blow to get a thread to stay in the chainsaw forum????


----------



## Mastermind

Fish said:


> So who does a member have to blow to get a thread to stay in the chainsaw forum????



Me :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Fish

Mastermind said:


> Me :msp_biggrin:



I knew it!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind

Fish said:


> I knew it!!!!!



Did the most closed thread get moved?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Fish said:


> So who does a member have to blow to get a thread to stay in the chainsaw forum????



Yep that would be Randy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What happened to John and his porting on them 350`s?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did Dan get blown





































away today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> Did the most closed thread get moved?



LOL...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Fish

Do I NEED TO START A FIGHT?????

Naw, it was just an experiment.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Fish said:


> Do I NEED TO START A FIGHT?????
> 
> Naw, it was just an experiment.....



Come on Fish,...start a fight but on a different thread.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> For some reason the site got so slow from here last night I couldn`t get back on, it was taking from one minute to nearly two just to load a page, eventually it just started saying the szerver was too busy, try later so I packed it in and its working fine again this evening.
> Ron,...you think that 181 is a beater, did you see this one?



OH ! so you dress it up fancy to out do mine ??
sorry ,aint gonna work,maybe they had the same owners ??


----------



## tbone75

Had to stop on the saws for a bit.Got to fix a shotgun for my X-BIL before deer season.It won't eject shells? Looking at it right now.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> So far Jerry is winning the ugly saw contest LOL



HE CHEATS !! ... HE IS UGLIER TO START WITH ANYWAY SO IT DONT COUNT !!
mine pic was of finished product too.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HE CHEATS !! ... HE IS UGLIER TO START WITH ANYWAY SO IT DONT COUNT !!
> mine pic was of finished product too.



Look out Jerry.Ron sounds wound up tonight :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OH ! so you dress it up fancy to out do mine ??
> sorry ,aint gonna work,maybe they had the same owners ??



It is a fugly saw, should not be in my shop but it does run strong. It has had a very hard life and receives no special care or attention. Most screws are stripped and have been threaded up to 1/4-20 machine screws. Pieces of the case are missing altogether and the recoil upper front screw has nothing left to fasten to due that piece broke off behind the recoil housing, also the front left top cover screw threads into that missing piece. Too bad Doug got to it and cleaned it up some before I took the picts, it was very filthy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Had to stop on the saws for a bit.Got to fix a shotgun for my X-BIL before deer season.It won't eject shells? Looking at it right now.



Bolt, pump, lever or single shot? Single barrel or double, side by side or OU?


----------



## Fish

tbone75 said:


> Had to stop on the saws for a bit.Got to fix a shotgun for my X-BIL before deer season.It won't eject shells? Looking at it right now.



Which end are you looking down??? Just a suggestion, don't pull any levers while you are looking....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Look out Jerry.Ron sounds wound up tonight :hmm3grin2orange:



Meds kicking in.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You guys are funny! LOL Its a Ihhaca 37 pump 20ga.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys are funny! LOL Its a Ihhaca 37 pump 20ga.



Shell extractor stuck, not catching the rim or god forgive its worn down.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is a fugly saw, should not be in my shop but it does run strong. It has had a very hard life and receives no special care or attention. Most screws are stripped and have been threaded up to 1/4-20 machine screws. Pieces of the case are missing altogether and the recoil upper front screw has nothing left to fasten to due that piece broke off behind the recoil housing, also the front left top cover screw threads into that missing piece. Too bad Doug got to it and cleaned it up some before I took the picts, it was very filthy.



So Doug saved that thing LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shell extractor stuck, not catching the rim or god forgive its worn down.



Extractor has a couple burs on it?But likely wore out LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> So Doug saved that thing LOL



Doug can`t stand to see a dirty Husky, every saw he owns is kept very clean, even cleaner than mine. It was shoved away out of sight of everyone else but Doug knew it was there, maybe he could smell it.......LOL:smile2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Extractor has a couple burs on it?But likely wore out LOL



Where it catches the brass?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Doug can`t stand to see a dirty Husky, every saw he owns is kept very clean, even cleaner than mine. It was shoved away out of sight of everyone else but Doug knew it was there, maybe he could smell it.......LOL:smile2:



Cleaner than yours? :msp_confused: :msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

More fugly saw picts, lots of redneck repairs here,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where it catches the brass?



Both side edges and small one on the lip


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Cleaner than yours? :msp_confused: :msp_tongue::msp_tongue:



Well you know how bad they smell, they have to be kept thoroughly clean, washed daily if possible.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Both side edges and small one on the lip



Not enough left to refile to create a sharp edge?


----------



## tbone75

Hard to get a pic of this thing!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not enough left to refile to create a sharp edge?



Sitting here doing that right now


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hard to get a pic of this thing!



Anything packed in between the extractors and the barrel/extractor mechanism?


----------



## tbone75

Where did that darn Ron go?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sitting here doing that right now



Okie dokie...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Where did that darn Ron go?



I skeered him off.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anything packed in between the extractors and the barrel/extractor mechanism?



Clean as can be.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Clean as can be.



Ok,..not much left to do but try to reshape them. If that don`t work its new parts time.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I skeered him off.....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..not much left to do but try to reshape them. If that don`t work its new parts time.



Yep this old gun has been around!It was my Dads,mine back to Dad then to X-BIL LOL.I put a new buttstock on it and reblued the reciver.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep this old gun has been around!It was my Dads,mine back to Dad then to X-BIL LOL.I put a new buttstock on it and reblued the reciver.



I never let an old gun die, sentimental or not I have gone to great lengths to rebuild them.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..not much left to do but try to reshape them. If that don`t work its new parts time.



+1


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I never let an old gun die, sentimental or not I have gone to great lengths to rebuild them.



I have never tossed any gun in the trash!Just can't do it good bad cheap or ugly LOL


----------



## little possum

Another one of those days  Bedtime soon.


----------



## tbone75

Where did everyone go?To find there Poulan PJs LOL


----------



## tbone75

WOW I think everyone went to bed? Or can't get on again?


----------



## tbone75

I found something that may be odd on this jug I am doing now.The intake and ex. are not centered in the jug.I would have to go 2mm on one side and 3.5mm on the ex side to even it up.A little more on the intake side 2mm on one side and 5mm on the other.Still have plenty of room to play with.Or is there any need to even things up that way?Seems to me things would work better evened out like that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> WOW I think everyone went to bed? Or can't get on again?



Sorry John,....I got called away to a skype call to California again, it lasted over an hour.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I found something that may be odd on this jug I am doing now.The intake and ex. are not centered in the jug.I would have to go 2mm on one side and 3.5mm on the ex side to even it up.A little more on the intake side 2mm on one side and 5mm on the other.Still have plenty of room to play with.Or is there any need to even things up that way?Seems to me things would work better evened out like that?



That is not uncommon, you can center it up or leave it that way. I have read where the idea behind the offset ports is to create swirl inside the combustion chamber that enhances fuel atomization, therefore creating better combustion and hence ,power.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just got a new P&C for the Stihl 028Super that I picked up a week ago. I am going to look into doing a port and squish job on it and a muffler mod to see if can come close to the Pioneer/Partner 5000+.


----------



## jimdad07

High boys. Another long one today. Had a birthday party for my SIL tonight and then it was strait to the shop for some saw work. Have four saws going tomorrow: the 9010, 6400, the 009 and a top handle Homelite Super 2 that I got running tonight. The Homey is very zippy, but not as zippy as that 009 that came from afar. Have a leaking oiler in the 120si and I think it's the little o-ring that the oil pump sits on where it feeds the bar. Going to be fun tomorrow. They started without me today and got them topped down to about 30' from the ground and told me that they couldn't go any further on either one because they didn't have big enough saws to get all the way through. They were running 20" bars on homeowner Huskies and Poopin Pros.


----------



## dancan

ZZZ ZZZ ZZZ ZZZ
Sounds like the ZZZSlackers national anthem when they're stihl dreaming .


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Cold in here!Got to get that stove fired up! LOL


----------



## little possum

Slackin. Off to the river. Its like 30 degrees :jawdrop:


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Slackin. Off to the river. Its like 30 degrees :jawdrop:



Good luck!


----------



## dancan

34 up here in the Great White North reaching 60's later this week LOL !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 34 up here in the Great White North reaching 60's later this week LOL !



Only 28 here right now but should get up to 60 today.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> High boys. Another long one today. Had a birthday party for my SIL tonight and then it was strait to the shop for some saw work. Have four saws going tomorrow: the 9010, 6400, the 009 and a top handle Homelite Super 2 that I got running tonight. The Homey is very zippy, but not as zippy as that 009 that came from afar. Have a leaking oiler in the 120si and I think it's the little o-ring that the oil pump sits on where it feeds the bar. Going to be fun tomorrow. They started without me today and got them topped down to about 30' from the ground and told me that they couldn't go any further on either one because they didn't have big enough saws to get all the way through. They were running 20" bars on homeowner Huskies and Poopin Pros.



Have fun and be safe Jim!


----------



## roncoinc

Ah yes,another beutifull day in paradise 
went down real early last nite,stressfull day..
did manage to take in $68 worth of junk 
found a rebuild kit for the 181 and did that up.
both screws three turns out and running to lean it dies,gotta pull that apart again 
been so warm my fire went out a couple days ago,will re-fire today,been running on oil..
ONE more place to check for round stones today then i order some..


----------



## tbone75

Grinding on this jug today? Not sure to take that middle section out on the base or just match that up with the jug?This jug is different than the first one.This jug looks just like the one Randy used on my 346.No bolt on sides on this one.Ron,Jerry what should I do with that divider in the base?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Grinding on this jug today? Not sure to take that middle section out on the base or just match that up with the jug?This jug is different than the first one.This jug looks just like the one Randy used on my 346.No bolt on sides on this one.Ron,Jerry what should I do with that divider in the base?



It's easy enough to just take it out,it does seperate part of the flow.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's easy enough to just take it out,it does seperate part of the flow.



OK Take it out!


----------



## little possum

About 60 for the high today here. Boat actually ran well this morning. Water pump replacement worked, and the shifter linkage repair held. Seen a few, but didnt draw any feathers this morning


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> About 60 for the high today here. Boat actually ran well this morning. Water pump replacement worked, and the shifter linkage repair held. Seen a few, but didnt draw any feathers this morning



Send me up a couple Wood Ducks! I love eating them! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ready to put the second port job back together! All I could do was the in and out.And match up the base.No way I can get into the transfers?Need some different tools?Not even sure I want to do any more until I get some better tools!Die grinder and Dremel just don't get it for me.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Send me up a couple Wood Ducks! I love eating them! :hmm3grin2orange:



Carve out your own !! 

Your a ball of fire today John,ported another one and ready to go ?
for the uper ports a small grinding wheel works fine.
similiair to this.
Dremel 903 5/16 Inch Wheel Grinding Stone

I;m doing nothing today,mental health day 
cooking chili on the woodstove and reading...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Carve out your own !!
> 
> Your a ball of fire today John,ported another one and ready to go ?
> for the uper ports a small grinding wheel works fine.
> similiair to this.
> Dremel 903 5/16 Inch Wheel Grinding Stone
> 
> I;m doing nothing today,mental health day
> cooking chili on the woodstove and reading...



Good for you Ron  I do have a couple stones I could use for that!??? LOL I looked a the one Randy is doing on my 346 and seen some more I need to do.The transfers at the base could be much better on this one. Been up since 4am so I have got a lot done LOL But the body is starting to raise hell LOL


----------



## tbone75

Made me a stone and got into the upper transfers.BUT I think I muffed it up?Didn't notice the stone touching the bottom of the transfer.So it got lowered about 1mm.Going to put it together any way and see what happens?Went ahead and evened them up.This jug had the messed up transfers from that circlip breaking off.May not run any way? LOL So I may put it together tomorrow?Right now I can barely move!Just plain way over did it today!


----------



## tbone75

Worked on the OL car today and the shotgun too!Gun works great with shot shells but won't extract a deer slug?The OL car has heat now too LOL She is happy! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

Went to look at a small job today , 9 rather tall pine trees have to go ranging from 20" to 30" at the butt have to go to make room for a new house this spring .
The logs are mine for milling into lumber for future projects  .
How big a blade can I run on a CS330t anyway ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Went to look at a small job today , 9 rather tall pine trees have to go ranging from 20" to 30" at the butt have to go to make room for a new house this spring .
> The logs are mine for milling into lumber for future projects  .
> How big a blade can I run on a CS330t anyway ?



At least 60"  :msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Went to look at a small job today , 9 rather tall pine trees have to go ranging from 20" to 30" at the butt have to go to make room for a new house this spring .
> The logs are mine for milling into lumber for future projects  .
> How big a blade can I run on a CS330t anyway ?



You can run MY 090 with a 60" or a 72" but you have to be able to lift it....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Made me a stone and got into the upper transfers.BUT I think I muffed it up?Didn't notice the stone touching the bottom of the transfer.So it got lowered about 1mm.Going to put it together any way and see what happens?Went ahead and evened them up.This jug had the messed up transfers from that circlip breaking off.May not run any way? LOL So I may put it together tomorrow?Right now I can barely move!Just plain way over did it today!



well if the jug is really scored wont run for crap anyway,,but the practice was good right ??
You did enough today,make me feel bad id did nothing..
still doing nothing..
you know what they call a deer blind in one eye ??
one good idea.
what they call a deer blind in both eyes ?
no good idea.
a dead blind deer ??
still no idea.
a dead blind deer that cant have sex ??
still no ****** idea.

cooking chili on the woodstove made it to damn hot in here !! frying my brain


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> well if the jug is really scored wont run for crap anyway,,but the practice was good right ??
> You did enough today,make me feel bad id did nothing..
> still doing nothing..
> you know what they call a deer blind in one eye ??
> one good idea.
> what they call a deer blind in both eyes ?
> no good idea.
> a dead blind deer ??
> still no idea.
> a dead blind deer that cant have sex ??
> still no ****** idea.
> 
> cooking chili on the woodstove made it to damn hot in here !! frying my brain



A deer doesn`t carry idea/ID....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> A deer doesn`t carry idea/ID....LOL



Then why do guys say " i got my deer " ??
how would they know it was thiers if it wasnt identifiable ??
how would they know they didnt shoot somebody else's ??


----------



## tbone75

I think both you guys been into something? :biggrin:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can run MY 090 with a 60" or a 72" but you have to be able to lift it....LOL



I'm just a scrawny guy so I may have to pass LOL .
These are all on a hill but easy access , should make for some ok video when they come crashing down .


----------



## dancan

The 090 with a 16" bar should do the job just fine , this is the LEast coast after all LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I think both you guys been into something? :biggrin:



NOt me !!!
outta meds 
waited to long to reorder 
must be " you know who" ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Then why do guys say " i got my deer " ??
> how would they know it was thiers if it wasnt identifiable ??
> how would they know they didnt shoot somebody else's ??



Finders keepers rule, if I find it I keep it, its unclaimed so its mine...LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm just a scrawny guy so I may have to pass LOL .
> These are all on a hill but easy access , should make for some ok video when they come crashing down .



opcorn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The 090 with a 16" bar should do the job just fine , this is the LEast coast after all LOL .



I can rig that up for you, want 3/8" or .404? Got some fast cutting .324 also but I think that might be too fine for an 090, poor power to weight ratio and no sideways balance.....LOL


----------



## dancan

I forgot about the sideways balance thing , I guess I'll rent a Husky ...........NOT !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> well if the jug is really scored wont run for crap anyway,,but the practice was good right ??
> You did enough today,make me feel bad id did nothing..
> still doing nothing..
> you know what they call a deer blind in one eye ??
> one good idea.
> what they call a deer blind in both eyes ?
> no good idea.
> a dead blind deer ??
> still no idea.
> a dead blind deer that cant have sex ??
> still no ****** idea.
> 
> cooking chili on the woodstove made it to damn hot in here !! frying my brain



Yep good practice LOL Started getting on my nerves too!Stuff like this don't usually?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NOt me !!!
> outta meds
> waited to long to reorder
> must be " you know who" ??



Its me! Blue pills LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I forgot about the sideways balance thing , I guess I'll rent a Husky ...........NOT !



A short bar on that powerhead does not lead to a good balanceing saw no matter which way you hold it. With a 48" bar it starts to balance nicely.


----------



## tbone75

Check out the scratches in this jug?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I forgot about the sideways balance thing , I guess I'll rent a Husky ...........NOT !



Better get a Echo!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Check out the scratches in this jug?



They are bad but that engine will run.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are bad but that engine will run.



????? LOL I hope it will! It should run good if it does at all LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Check out the scratches in this jug?



A little extra port extension is all


----------



## tbone75

I have a new golf piston I will put in it.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I forgot about the sideways balance thing , I guess I'll rent a Husky ...........NOT !



Why rent when you already "own" ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> A little extra port extension is all



Finger ports.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Finger ports.



Could be a real Hot Rod :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Why rent when you already "own" ??



Yes? Plus all them other guys saws?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Finger ports.



SHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!! 
delete that !!
you wanna drive john crazy ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> SHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!
> delete that !!
> you wanna drive john crazy ??



LOL,..just extend those scratches down to the base.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..just extend those scratches down to the base.



I think I will leave well enough alone! LOL And Ron is right it would drive me over the edge!


----------



## tbone75

I need to find one of them right angle mini grinders!That would work good I think?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> i need to find one of them right angle mini grinders!that would work good i think?





182 mc


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..just extend those scratches down to the base.



I have a finger ported jug for a 365 somebody else did.
may put it on some day just to check it out 
he said it was for racing not firewood cutting ..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> i have a finger ported jug for a 365 somebody else did.
> May put it on some day just to check it out
> he said it was for racing not firewood cutting ..



Heat transfer issue, less cylinder wall to piston ring contact area.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I have a finger ported jug for a 365 somebody else did.
> may put it on some day just to check it out
> he said it was for racing not firewood cutting ..



I don't know what it is?Must make them run?


----------



## roncoinc

What ?? finger porting is only a myth,,dont exist,dont ask,dont think about it..
nope,never heard of it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> What ?? finger porting is only a myth,,dont exist,dont ask,dont think about it..
> nope,never heard of it !



:taped:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What ?? finger porting is only a myth,,dont exist,dont ask,dont think about it..
> nope,never heard of it !



:hmm3grin2orange: No worries don't want nothing to do with it!


----------



## jimdad07

Finger porting, hmmm...sounds a little dirty of you ask me. Here's what I did all day. Knocked the smaller one down all the way today and that one ended up being 4' on the money at the base. Quarter sawed a lot of the trunk and will load them on tomorrow and then take down the bigger tree. The one that came down today was solid all the way to the stump, I will get a lot of lumber out of these.


----------



## jimdad07




----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Finger porting, hmmm...sounds a little dirty of you ask me. Here's what I did all day. Knocked the smaller one down all the way today and that one ended up being 4' on the money at the base. Quarter sawed a lot of the trunk and will load them on tomorrow and then take down the bigger tree. The one that came down today was solid all the way to the stump, I will get a lot of lumber out of these.



Nice big trees,..thanks for the picts Jim.


----------



## jimdad07

Here's some limb logs that I brought home tonight on a hay wagon, the trees are about a mile down the road. Here's also a pic of my wife's uncle and I standing on the stump of the smaller one. It was a good day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Great stuff Jim,..it will make some good framing lumber.
Time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Great stuff Jim,..it will make some good framing lumber.
> Time for me to pack it in, night all.



Thanks Jerry. If the other tree is solid to the ground like this one is, I will have enough to build my new shop and I'm pretty certain that it is. That is some of the clearest poplar I have ever seen. It is a wood that I enjoy working with, it's easy on the tools and has some good strength.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Jimbo, That poplar looks great! Im Jealous


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Jimbo, That poplar looks great! Im Jealous



Hey buddy. One more to come down tomorrow, the shorter one. It is a bigger one though. How are you doing?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Hey buddy. One more to come down tomorrow, the shorter one. It is a bigger one though. How are you doing?



I wish i had some logs to cut :msp_sleep:
Doing just fine. went on a date with Tracy today, Went to lunch, walked downtown. and went to her house and watched movies... while her mom was at work :hmm3grin2orange:
Tomorrow going to shoot guns with some freinds! HA


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I wish i had some logs to cut :msp_sleep:
> Doing just fine. went on a date with Tracy today, Went to lunch, walked downtown. and went to her house and watched movies... while her mom was at work :hmm3grin2orange:
> Tomorrow going to shoot guns with some freinds! HA



:msp_scared:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> :msp_scared:



HAHA! Nothing happend, just umm... lip action 
how are you liking your dolmar?


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> HAHA! Nothing happend, just umm... lip action
> how are you liking your dolmar?



Loving all of my Dolmars. That 9010 put in a hard day today quarter sawing those logs and taking down that tree. I only used the 6400 twice. I made room in the limbs with my little top handle Homelite that is running like a champ and my new to me 009. The 9010 is working like it should after the major meltdown it had this summer right after I bought it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Loving all of my Dolmars. That 9010 put in a hard day today quarter sawing those logs and taking down that tree. I only used the 6400 twice. I made room in the limbs with my little top handle Homelite that is running like a champ and my new to me 009. The 9010 is working like it should after the major meltdown it had this summer right after I bought it.



Glad to hear! It looks like a sweet saw! 
I have a 076 that is gonna be on my door step Tuesday! Cant wait to get it in here!


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Glad to hear! It looks like a sweet saw!
> I have a 076 that is gonna be on my door step Tuesday! Cant wait to get it in here!



That will be a heck of a saw. I bet you are happy to be around your saws again. You will have to put up a pic of it when you get it, ought to make my little 9010 look like a mini-mac.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night guys.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ill be sure to take pictures!!  
sorry i forgot all about posting on here :crazzy:


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Went to bed early last night!


----------



## tbone75

Slackers!!


----------



## dancan

And I thought I had slacked in , I see you are stihl in ZZZ land .

Slackers !


----------



## Cantdog

Geeeeze....will you guys keep it down........there are slackers tryin to be SLACK in here!!!!!!!LOL!!


----------



## jimdad07

Friggin Dan, woke me up this morning making all that racket. Thanks a lot.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Must... have... coffee....


----------



## RandyMac

My weekend starts in two hours.
Lots to get done, got yellow painted things to attend to, two of them have tires on them.


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like Jim had some fun running his saws !

The chili i made on the woodstove yestday turned out real good but this morning i think i ate to much of it  

Should be over 60 deg today,hope to get some outside winter prep work done.

Did sell a leaf shredder yestday,not a saw in awhile tho..

Surprised john hasent gone over to rs to see how the big boys do it..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks like Jim had some fun running his saws !
> 
> The chili i made on the woodstove yestday turned out real good but this morning i think i ate to much of it
> 
> Should be over 60 deg today,hope to get some outside winter prep work done.
> 
> Did sell a leaf shredder yestday,not a saw in awhile tho..
> 
> Surprised john hasent gone over to rs to see how the big boys do it..



Ron I am having enough trouble as it is! :hmm3grin2orange: I don't need a race saw! LOL A couple hot rods will do just fine :msp_thumbup: I bet that chili was good!


----------



## tbone75

Jim you will have some very nice lumber there!


----------



## sachsmo

You are a sick Man, quit lookin' at Jims wood!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And I thought I had slacked in , I see you are stihl in ZZZ land .
> 
> Slackers !



You was the slacker today Dan! :msp_tongue:


----------



## RandyMac

They do seem to be a little close.


----------



## sachsmo

RandyMac said:


> They do seem to be a little close.



Ha,ha,ha,ha


----------



## tbone75

You two go back in your corners. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sachsmo

Can I wear the hat?


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Can I wear the hat?



The pointed one.Or Randys goofy red one?


----------



## sefh3

Hey slackers
It's going to be busy day today for me. I need to replace all the brake lines on my truck what fun this is going to be. I found some bearings locally ($3 a piece) that hopefully will allow me to fix an 021, 023, and another 025. We'll find out after the brake job is done.


----------



## tbone75

Got my saw almost back together.Needed a back break LOL Hope it runs? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Hey slackers
> It's going to be busy day today for me. I need to replace all the brake lines on my truck what fun this is going to be. I found some bearings locally ($3 a piece) that hopefully will allow me to fix an 021, 023, and another 025. We'll find out after the brake job is done.



Good luck with the brakes! Bearings were very cheap!


----------



## sefh3

Dealer is wanting $20 a piece for them. So I'll give these a try first.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Dealer is wanting $20 a piece for them. So I'll give these a try first.



I bet they work just fine.That dealer price is nuts!


----------



## tbone75

Got my saw together and it does run some what? I can't get it to idle?Revs real good sounds good just won't idle.So guys what is muffed up?My port job I would guess?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got my saw together and it does run some what? I can't get it to idle?Revs real good sounds good just won't idle.So guys what is muffed up?My port job I would guess?



What`s your compression?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Finally had to break down and change my gas tank on the blue truck, durn things aren`t meant to last




































this long!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What`s your compression?



130 before I tryed starting it.Haven't checked again yet.Needed a back break after all that pulling! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Finally had to break down and change my gas tank on the blue truck, durn things aren`t meant to last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this long!



30 years or more? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 130 before I tryed starting it.Haven't checked again yet.Needed a back break after all that pulling! LOL



Should be plenty, carb done up right?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 30 years or more? LOL



Yea, guess I can`t complain too loudly...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Should be plenty, carb done up right?



Still has 130.The carb is the same one I used on the last cylinder.Worked good on that one?Found more problems!Very very light transfer right at the top ex. side.Piston is shined up on the very top ex. side above the ring and shined up on the very bottom piston skirt on the intake side?Couldn't have been ran more than 10 mins. all together.


----------



## tbone75

Starting to think air leak?


----------



## tbone75

Go try again LOL


----------



## little possum

Slacking. Did get up about 10. But I came dragging in this morning bout 4 
Coyotes were cross the creek howling too.

Too old to be haning with those young kids


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You was the slacker today Dan! :msp_tongue:



Your just a faster typer than me , you got 2 posts in before I could type and hit the submit button LOL !


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Why rent when you already "own" ??



Antique shelf queens .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Your just a faster typer than me , you got 2 posts in before I could type and hit the submit button LOL !



I gave you 30 mins. head start!Had to go load the stove first LOL


----------



## tbone75

May have found my problem?Intake boot wasen't in right.There is a nipple on the boot that goes into the jug.It didn't fit this jug just right.Seems to now?Soon as the goop sets up I will find out?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I gave you 30 mins. head start!Had to go load the stove first LOL



See what I mean , a speed typing demon .


LOL!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got back from taking two truckloads of firewood down to my friend Tom, that makes four now so he should be good for a couple months.


----------



## diggers_dad

little possum said:


> Slacking. Did get up about 10. But I came dragging in this morning bout 4
> Coyotes were cross the creek howling too.
> 
> Too old to be haning with those young kids



It ain't gonna get any better. At this point I'm hesitant to get an injury/pain fixed because as soon as I do another one pops up to replace it. Sometimes the new one is worse than the old!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> It ain't gonna get any better. At this point I'm hesitant to get an injury/pain fixed because as soon as I do another one pops up to replace it. Sometimes the new one is worse than the old!



You know what your talking about!It only goes down hill! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Uncle!!! I give up! It ran just a wee bit better but not even close!Swapped out the cab with a known good one just in case?NOPE! Pulled the jug again piston looks wore a little more?Time to pitch the jug!I have a good one to put on it.No porting this one LOL I give up on porting for a while! Next thing I try to port will be a 42cc Poulan LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Got my cholesterol test back that my wife made me do at the docs this week. Wasn't too bad but it looks like rabbit food for awhile. Caught her making my lunch and measuring out the peanut butter for my sandwiches. It's going to be a long winter. I'm in pretty good shape but I do have a weakness for ice cream and all that good stuff.


----------



## dancan

I know what you mean , I'm glad there's no salt in beer and whisky .


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Uncle!!! I give up! It ran just a wee bit better but not even close!Swapped out the cab with a known good one just in case?NOPE! Pulled the jug again piston looks wore a little more?Time to pitch the jug!I have a good one to put on it.No porting this one LOL I give up on porting for a while! Next thing I try to port will be a 42cc Poulan LOL



Don't give up on porting John, could just be a small air leak. How is it running when you got it to run a little? You may have to adjust the carb to work with the porting, might be a fuel filter problem also. There are a lot of things that might be giving you trouble other than the jug. From the sounds of it it should run alright. Go back to factory carb settings and go from there. Start on the L side and get it to a point where it will idle and then start adjusting the H needle. If the saw bogs down and dies when you hit the throttle, back the L needle out a little until you can throttle up smoothly. You may have to set the idle as you do this.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Got my cholesterol test back that my wife made me do at the docs this week. Wasn't too bad but it looks like rabbit food for awhile. Caught her making my lunch and measuring out the peanut butter for my sandwiches. It's going to be a long winter. I'm in pretty good shape but I do have a weakness for ice cream and all that good stuff.



Your still very young for that crap.The Dr. put me on meds for that chit too!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Your still very young for that crap.The Dr. put me on meds for that chit too!



That's what I thought. Pretty much wants me to nip it in the bud before I get to a point where I will need meds for it. I am very active and in pretty good shape, I go about 215 and am 6'2" with not a lot of fat on me. I didn't think there was any way my numbers would be a little high, and when I say a little high, we're only talking 22 points with the bad cholesterol and I think 40 points with the triglycerides. Like I said, I like ice cream and lots of butter. I can eat a half gallon of ice cream in a sitting. I guess that is a bad practice.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Don't give up on porting John, could just be a small air leak. How is it running when you got it to run a little? You may have to adjust the carb to work with the porting, might be a fuel filter problem also. There are a lot of things that might be giving you trouble other than the jug. From the sounds of it it should run alright. Go back to factory carb settings and go from there. Start on the L side and get it to a point where it will idle and then start adjusting the H needle. If the saw bogs down and dies when you hit the throttle, back the L needle out a little until you can throttle up smoothly. You may have to set the idle as you do this.



Jim I have had that thing apart 3 times today.Tryed everything I can and it just won't idle.The good thing was when you nailed it WOW!It would try to jump out of my hands LOL I may try something else tomorrow.But what to try I just don't know?There is no air leaks.I know everything else on this saw works fine.The only thing I changed was the base and jug.So??


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That's what I thought. Pretty much wants me to nip it in the bud before I get to a point where I will need meds for it. I am very active and in pretty good shape, I go about 215 and am 6'2" with not a lot of fat on me. I didn't think there was any way my numbers would be a little high, and when I say a little high, we're only talking 22 points with the bad cholesterol and I think 40 points with the triglycerides. Like I said, I like ice cream and lots of butter. I can eat a half gallon of ice cream in a sitting. I guess that is a bad practice.



That aint nothing LOL Tell her to ease up on you LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim I have had that thing apart 3 times today.Tryed everything I can and it just won't idle.The good thing was when you nailed it WOW!It would try to jump out of my hands LOL I may try something else tomorrow.But what to try I just don't know?There is no air leaks.I know everything else on this saw works fine.The only thing I changed was the base and jug.So??



I have the same problem with Frankensaw. I am going to put a new base gasket on it and then vacuum test it. Is it flooding when it's stalling?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I have the same problem with Frankensaw. I am going to put a new base gasket on it and then vacuum test it. Is it flooding when it's stalling?



Seems to load up when it does idle for a sec. no matter how far I turn in the L screw.But then I have to back it out to keep it running.Very strange!


----------



## tbone75

I will put this other jug on this PIA saw tomorrow just to see what it will do?


----------



## dancan

Here's a problem solving flowchart for you John , I hope it helps .


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Seems to load up when it does idle for a sec. no matter how far I turn in the L screw.But then I have to back it out to keep it running.Very strange!



That is exactly what Frankensaw does.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I didn`t get to work on the 028 Super P&C like I hoped to. I did change out the spur drive sprocket for a new rin drive setup. It was made by Windsor and went in without a hitch. Now I can run any chain I want, currently running a new Stihl chain and bar.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That is exactly what Frankensaw does.



I do think its my port job.The flow is screwed up some how I think?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I didn`t get to work on the 028 Super P&C like I hoped to. I did change out the spur drive sprocket for a new rin drive setup. It was made by Windsor and went in without a hitch. Now I can run any chain I want, currently running a new Stihl chain and bar.



That the one I sent up there?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That the one I sent up there?



Yes, I am replacing every piece on it that does not look like new, I can always use the pieces I remove from it to put on other 028`s on or under the bench. The new OEM piston and cylinder kit I got will go on it also.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, I am replacing every piece on it that does not look like new, I can always use the pieces I remove from it to put on other 028`s on or under the bench. The new OEM piston and cylinder kit I got will go on it also.



You planing on keeping it?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I do think its my port job.The flow is screwed up some how I think?



I'm not so sure it's your port job, I guess if you swap the jug you can find out that way. You did a pretty good job on that porting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You planing on keeping it?



Unless I send it back to you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I want to see if it can be made to run and cut as good as the Pioneer/Partner 5000+, I had a look at the 500 I got a while back and it has a closed port jug on it also, most were open port, may have been swapped on. Its in fine shape also so I have 3 sets of P&C`s to work with on them.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry got any ideas on my saw problem?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Unless I send it back to you.



Now why would you do that? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry got any ideas on my saw problem?



If I had it here so that I could see it, feel it and hear it I could diagnose it in a couple of minutes and fix it in a short time. You think it is flooding at idle, that is fuel delivery not porting. It can be made worse by not completely burning off the fuel that is entering the crankcase but that fuel would not be drawn in if there were not enough air flow being drawn in through the carb. If your ports were too big the airflow would slow down, lose velocity and the fuel would not be drawn from the carb venturi. Did you open up the muffler too much, you need a little backpressure on the exhaust side to get the engine to idle.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now why would you do that? LOL



There is only two choices for that saw, it stays with me forever or it goes back to you. I have several others that I can sell/ trade or keep.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is only two choices for that saw, it stays with me forever or it goes back to you. I have several others that I can sell/ trade or keep.



 :hmm3grin2orange: All I can say its your saw to do with as you please.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If I had it here so that I could see it, feel it and hear it I could diagnose it in a couple of minutes and fix it in a short time. You think it is flooding at idle, that is fuel delivery not porting. It can be made worse by not completely burning off the fuel that is entering the crankcase but that fuel would not be drawn in if there were not enough air flow being drawn in through the carb. If your ports were too big the airflow would slow down, lose velocity and the fuel would not be drawn from the carb venturi. Did you open up the muffler too much, you need a little backpressure on the exhaust side to get the engine to idle.



I opened it up about an inch long slit and took the screen out.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you have gave me some hope for this saw yet. LOL I will swap out mufflers and see what that does?


----------



## jimdad07

Good thought on John's saw Jerry. I opened up the muffler on Frankensaw a lot. I have a spare muffler kicking around I am going to try on that one myself. On that note, I have to head for bed. Have to be on the road by 4:30am tomorrow. Have a good Monday guys.


----------



## tbone75

Another thing that bothers me is the wear on the piston so quick!Top edge on the ex. side and bottom edge on the intake side?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: All I can say its your saw to do with as you please.



Well, for now I will just keep on improving upon it....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Piston pic. couldn't get a pic of the bottom.Just comes out blurry?A little hard to see the wear spot.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Another thing that bothers me is the wear on the piston so quick!Top edge on the ex. side and bottom edge on the intake side?



That is strange, sounds like the piston is cocked in the bore, only way that could be is if the piston is too small for the bore. Did you measure the cylinder bore and the piston diameter? What was your ring end clearance/gap?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good thought on John's saw Jerry. I opened up the muffler on Frankensaw a lot. I have a spare muffler kicking around I am going to try on that one myself. On that note, I have to head for bed. Have to be on the road by 4:30am tomorrow. Have a good Monday guys.



Nite Jim


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is strange, sounds like the piston is cocked in the bore, only way that could be is if the piston is too small for the bore. Did you measure the cylinder bore and the piston diameter? What was your ring end clearance/gap?



44mm P&C the ring gap I can't remember?I did check it! LOL I will measure the P&C.I didn't do that.


----------



## tbone75

I will also check the old piston.See if its the same as the new one?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hola, en enespanol? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

BRB going to go measure things?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will also check the old piston.See if its the same as the new one?



Real good idea, I have seen a lot of variences between supposed piston sizes and actual size. Even seen differences in the skirts, full skirts, windowed pistons, cut out around the pin and differences in skirt widths.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Just read what is going on John. it is awfulllyyyy weird!


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Real good idea, I have seen a lot of variences between supposed piston sizes and actual size. Even seen differences in the skirts, full skirts, windowed pistons, cut out around the pin and differences in skirt widths.



I have a Golf piston that is supposed to fit a SD 116 but it was .012 undersized and the rings had a .025 gap in the cylinder, no good for that saw at all. Also have a new set of rings for a 46 mm 028 that have .026 gap in the cylinder. Also have a piston for a Husqvarna that is .020 undersized so you always have to check.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Just read what is going on John. it is awfulllyyyy weird!



Hey Jacob,..you back home?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Jacob,..you back home?



YEP! iv been home for almost a week now. And will probably be here for almost a week and a half more. Dad is switching companies and buying a new truck. So I have some time off


----------



## tbone75

Found some problems I think?Old piston 44.15 new 43.74-jug 44.30


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> YEP! iv been home for almost a week now. And will probably be here for almost a week and a half more. Dad is switching companies and buying a new truck. So I have some time off



I think I rounded all that stuff up for your Pioneer 400 but I need your mailing address to get it sent off. It was a bar and chain, air filter and cover if I remember right, anything else?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think I rounded all that stuff up for your Pioneer 400 but I need your mailing address to get it sent off. It was a bar and chain, air filter and cover if I remember right, anything else?



Jacob Kendall
818 Hayward st. Hannibal MO 63401
Clutch cover and the little metal plates that go in there. And that was it  Thanks again JERRY!


----------



## tbone75

Old piston pics


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Old piston pics



Bearing??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Found some problems I think?Old piston 44.15 new 43.74-jug 44.30



That is a lot smaller, does the piston rock in the bore?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Bearing??



A piece of circlip broke off


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jacob Kendall
> 818 Hayward st. Hannibal MO 63401
> Clutch cover and the little metal plates that go in there. And that was it  Thanks again JERRY!



Ok, will add them if they are not already in there, been a while, can`t remember all the bits I dropped into the box. Got the addy wrote down.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is a lot smaller, does the piston rock in the bore?



Didn't try that?You think that old piston would run enough to see if this jug will run?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok, will add them if they are not already in there, been a while, can`t remember all the bits I dropped into the box. Got the addy wrote down.



In return ill post some pics


----------



## tbone75

The squish on this one was the best I have seen on a 350 yet. 023 with no gasket


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Didn't try that?You think that old piston would run enough to see if this jug will run?



Will the ring fit in the piston land and still flex properly so that it can seal the bore, if it will then make sure there are no high spots either side of the scores on the piston sides and run it. Any high spots can be filed off/down and the piston would last for a while, maybe hundreds of hours.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

the piston is a picture of the piston off my 066... didnt think it was that bad, the culprit was carbon.  
Gonna be doing some work on my 066 with work on the P&C new outer muffler, and new carb box.  yippiiee! lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> In return ill post some pics



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Will the ring fit in the piston land and still flex properly so that it can seal the bore, if it will then make sure there are no high spots either side of the scores on the piston sides and run it. Any high spots can be filed off/down and the piston would last for a while, maybe hundreds of hours.



Yes the ring fits just fine.I cleaned up the high spots.I may just put it in there to see what happens?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> the piston is a picture of the piston off my 066... didnt think it was that bad, the culprit was carbon.
> Gonna be doing some work on my 066 with work on the P&C new outer muffler, and new carb box.  yippiiee! lol



That piston looks a little scraped up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes the ring fits just fine.I cleaned up the high spots.I may just put it in there to see what happens?



Go for it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Go for it.



Not going to be out nothing LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> That piston looks a little scraped up.



You wouldnt imagine the compression this saw still had


----------



## tbone75

POS golf piston LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You wouldnt imagine the compression this saw still had



The rings must have been still free.


----------



## tbone75

Counted up the saws I have to work on I have bought and traded for. 19 laying here waiting on me LOL Lots to do this winter!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Think i can clean it up? seems to not of done to much damage to the piston... I feel slight scoring but barely any. 
John you should weigh in your an expert now :biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Think i can clean it up? seems to not of done to much damage to the piston... I feel slight scoring but barely any.
> John you should weigh in your an expert now :biggrin:



I would clean up the cylinder real well and put in a new quality piston and rings, Meteor or Episan are good quality, there are others but they are almost as expensive as the OEM ones.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Think i can clean it up? seems to not of done to much damage to the piston... I feel slight scoring but barely any.
> John you should weigh in your an expert now :biggrin:



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Counted up the saws I have to work on I have bought and traded for. 19 laying here waiting on me LOL Lots to do this winter!



You have nearly as many as me....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have nearly as many as me....LOL



Big difference in the type of saws! LOL The 3 P52s are the best of the bunch LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would clean up the cylinder real well and put in a new quality piston and rings, Meteor or Episan are good quality, there are others but they are almost as expensive as the OEM ones.



Gonna look into it, Thanks Jerry!


----------



## tbone75

Got to go with Jerry on the piston.That kind of saw don't get a cheap one like me!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Got to go with Jerry on the piston.That kind of saw don't get a cheap one like me![


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Gonna look into it, Thanks Jerry!



You don`t want to ruin a good cylinder, piston is cheaper than ruining a good cylinder.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to head off, night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to head off, night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## 8433jeff

jimdad07 said:


> Got my cholesterol test back that my wife made me do at the docs this week. Wasn't too bad but it looks like rabbit food for awhile. Caught her making my lunch and measuring out the peanut butter for my sandwiches. It's going to be a long winter. I'm in pretty good shape but I do have a weakness for ice cream and all that good stuff.



Theres a pill for that cholesterol stuff, I take one every night, well, almost every night.


----------



## dancan

Mmmm , good coffee .
What's that I hear ,ZZZZ , ZZZZ , ZZZZ ,ZZZSlackers stihl dreaming !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Slurp. Mmm, good coffee.

Another work week. Still very warm for NH for November. I don't know how long it will last, but I am enjoying it! uttahere2:


----------



## Cantdog

Yes I'm liking this weather too Mill........nearly as much as I enjoy being SLACK!!!! AHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Very rough nite.Up and down about every hour.Should have yelled at Dan all night long LOL I don't know if I am slacker or not? LOL Its raining so I feel like total crap.


----------



## little possum

dancan said:


> Mmmm , good coffee .
> What's that I hear ,ZZZZ , ZZZZ , ZZZZ ,ZZZSlackers stihl dreaming !


MMM coffee.. 50 degrees when we headed to the river this morning. 70 when we got back. Shoulda put orange juice in the thermos instead of the coffee!

I was up with ya this morning but site wouldnt let me on


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning all, None of ya'll would like my coffee. VERY SWEET and Cold as mountain water haha.
So while im here at the house for awhile i decided to try and find some work cutting wood. Well I got a bite this morning :msp_biggrin: Lady has a branch that fell off a tree and wants me to cut it up and haul it off, 50 bucks. :msp_biggrin: 
Only problem i have right now is I have no truck with me now, so im gonna have to use my BIL SUV


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Got my cholesterol test back that my wife made me do at the docs this week. Wasn't too bad but it looks like rabbit food for awhile. Caught her making my lunch and measuring out the peanut butter for my sandwiches. It's going to be a long winter. I'm in pretty good shape but I do have a weakness for ice cream and all that good stuff.



We didn't have cholesterol when I was growing up, but I'm pretty sure if we would have, my Mom would have fried it and served it with cat-head biscuits and gravy...

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## tbone75

Had a little fun a few mins ago.Guy brought his Husky 50 over said he thought the clutch was bad.As soon as he put it in the wood the chain would stop.I looked at it chain wasen't in the rim! LOL He also needed a rim for a Husky 365.Found one and put that on for him.Then tryed to trade him out of the 365 LOL Got him thinking on it LOL He wants my demo saw.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning all, None of ya'll would like my coffee. VERY SWEET and Cold as mountain water haha.
> So while im here at the house for awhile i decided to try and find some work cutting wood. Well I got a bite this morning :msp_biggrin: Lady has a branch that fell off a tree and wants me to cut it up and haul it off, 50 bucks. :msp_biggrin:
> Only problem i have right now is I have no truck with me now, so im gonna have to use my BIL SUV



I don't drink coffee I do Mt-Dew LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Had a little fun a few mins ago.Guy brought his Husky 50 over said he thought the clutch was bad.As soon as he put it in the wood the chain would stop.I looked at it chain wasen't in the rim! LOL He also needed a rim for a Husky 365.Found one and put that on for him.Then tryed to trade him out of the 365 LOL Got him thinking on it LOL He wants my demo saw.



I really like my 365,to bad i traded off the 371 p&c i had just days before i got it 

Hows progress on the saw ? sounds like piston was to small ??
when you drop them in the hole without rings and your finger over the plug hole they should slowly fall in,not drop like a rock.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I really like my 365,to bad i traded off the 371 p&c i had just days before i got it
> 
> Hows progress on the saw ? sounds like piston was to small ??
> when you drop them in the hole without rings and your finger over the plug hole they should slowly fall in,not drop like a rock.



Didn't know that trick Ron.I still have so much to learn LOL Just got the jug back on but had to take a back break.We will see if its runs here in just a little bit?


----------



## tbone75

So far its a no gnly has 105 compression.Pulled and pulled on that thing getting nothing.Couldn't use the new ring in it.Way to much gap.The old one has 2 small marks in it so I would guess that is the big problem.I think its about time to put that one down!Move on to something else LOL Order a new ring sometime and try again.Or try to make one from a 45mm ring I have? Right now I am done for a while back hurts like hell from all that yanking! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> So far its a no gnly has 105 compression.Pulled and pulled on that thing getting nothing.Couldn't use the new ring in it.Way to much gap.The old one has 2 small marks in it so I would guess that is the big problem.I think its about time to put that one down!Move on to something else LOL Order a new ring sometime and try again.Or try to make one from a 45mm ring I have? Right now I am done for a while back hurts like hell from all that yanking! LOL



I woulodnt even try to start one with 105 lbs.
piston in jug without ring,cover plug hole,move piston up and down it should sound like a weak air compressor.
drop piston in from top,cover plug hole,you souldnt hear it hit bottom.
with piston in without rings measure side clearanc,then back or front clearance.
or like you did with calipers and i didnt see a piston that fit rite ?
with the dremel and a bit you can replicate the curve of the ring where it meets the pin,do one end only.
2 to 4 thou clearance on end gap.
look at ring closely laying flat on something.
is it the same width all the way around ??
if you can see by eye it is not then ring is junk.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Them Huskies are junk, they suck.....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Very rough nite.Up and down about every hour.Should have yelled at Dan all night long LOL I don't know if I am slacker or not? LOL Its raining so I feel like total crap.



Bad luck with the piston on top of feeling like crap. :frown: That sucks. Hope the rest of the day goes better. I had to go to my doctor today as well for my arm. He says I tore a muscle in my arm and it'll have to heal on its own. He did give one good piece of advice: "You ain't 21 years old, stop working yourself like you're still young!" :msp_thumbdn: 

I said "Maybe I should get a second opinion." 


























He says "Okay, you're overweight, too!":msp_angry:





Ya gotta appreciate a doctor who gives it to ya straight...


----------



## tbone75

OK Ron I will check some things out?Sometime? LOL I need a break from that thing! Now we have a tornado watch till 11 PM.Its Nov. WTF?


----------



## jimdad07

Sounds like a good battle you are fighting with that Husky John. Sounds like you got it figured out.


----------



## tbone75

Got a box of carbs today! Anyone needs a weedwhacker carb better check with me first! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Sounds like a good battle you are fighting with that Husky John. Sounds like you got it figured out.



Its a battle for sure! LOL Not so sure I am winning?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got a box of carbs today! Anyone needs a weedwhacker carb better check with me first! LOL



SIXTEEN OF EM !!??

how many diff kinds ?
all used ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll stopped by the scrap yard here in town and asked if he had any saws. He said he had a bunch of big old ones. One with a bar about as tall as me (Probably not though) But got rid of them a week ago :bang:
Day late and a dollar short... once again.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> SIXTEEN OF EM !!??
> 
> how many diff kinds ?
> all used ??



5-6 different kinds all NEW LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to check the carbs to see what all I got?


----------



## tbone75

3-WT426A think they may be for 017/021 say stihl on them.2-WT 557 , 5 WA226-3 WYL110-WA227-WT577-WT526


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Its a battle for sure! LOL Not so sure I am winning?



Any day we're takin gin oxygen makes us a winner:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

The OL stopped ad picked a weedwhacker out of some trash down the road for me today!Looks in great shape?Haven't checked it out yet?


----------



## SawTroll

The site surely has been silent and unreliable the last day - did anyone else get any "server to busy" messages? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> The site surely has been silent and unleliable the last day - did anyone else get any "server to busy" messages? :msp_confused:



All day long!Or its just very very slow!


----------



## Fifelaker

SawTroll said:


> The site surely has been silent and unreliable the last day - did anyone else get any "server to busy" messages? :msp_confused:



Only this am but now I say that it will hit the fan.


----------



## dancan

John , give the OL some rep for dumpster diving LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> The site surely has been silent and unreliable the last day - did anyone else get any "server to busy" messages? :msp_confused:




Got them several times today,even early this morning, can`t be due to heavy traffic.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Me too this morning. No way it's heavy traffic at 4AM Eastern.


----------



## roncoinc

JOHN - now mini whacker - KING !!!


----------



## dancan

Great news I checked the label , it's sodium and completely oil free but still manages to lubricate LOL !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> JOHN - now mini whacker - KING !!!



Haven't counted them yet?Got a few! LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Dan, if you get into that bottle, you're gonna miss the 4AM slacker call tomorrow! :jester:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Great news I checked the label , it's sodium and completely oil free but still manages to lubricate LOL !



If no ethanol wouldnt have to drain saws before storage !!


----------



## tbone75

Nah its only 40 proof LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> If no ethanol wouldnt have to drain saws before storage !!



We still have no ethanol in gas yet as far as I know so I'll save it for drinking and lubricating the joints :msp_biggrin: .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nah its only 40 proof LOL



40% is about 80 proof .
I bought a quart of their "Small Batch" which is 43% and nice and smooth .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 40% is about 80 proof .
> I bought a quart of their "Small Batch" which is 43% and nice and smooth .



The way I am feeling tonight I could use a shot or two! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Just got in from the shop. Worked on another Stihl. 011AVT. Carb kit and lines and it's good to go. What a mess. Tornado watch out down there by John and it's been raining here all day.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> We still have no ethanol in gas yet as far as I know so I'll save it for drinking and lubricating the joints :msp_biggrin: .



have you tested it yet to see ??


----------



## dancan

Good point Ron , the last posted test that I came across last month show no ethanol but without testing I can't verify .
I guess I'll have to look into testing for myself .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

sefh3 said:


> Just got in from the shop. Worked on another Stihl. 011AVT. Carb kit and lines and it's good to go. What a mess. Tornado watch out down there by John and it's been raining here all day.



Hey Scott, I got the money order out today! Sorry for the delay, iv been busy with niece and neiphu, And saws


----------



## tbone75

Be back in a bit.Got to lay down for a bit I think.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Good point Ron , the last posted test that I came across last month show no ethanol but without testing I can't verify .
> I guess I'll have to look into testing for myself .



take a clear container,put a fine line onit about 1/4 way up from bottom,,fill with water to line,put in 3x more gas and shake..
let settle,if what looks like water is over the line it has ethenol in it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I would rather just drink the JD, no mixing it with water or gasoline, no shaking it either....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Be back in a bit.Got to lay down for a bit I think.



John,

First, take care of yourself. That run-down, need to rest feeling may be nothing or it may be the first sign of something a bit more serious. It might be a good idea just to watch yourself for the next few days and be sure you're alright. I've seen a few guys be "tough" and wind up being laid up for weeks or worse because they didn't listen to their body warning them. Spring chickens we ain't!

Second, ain't it great to have a wife like that? Mine does stuff like that for me, stops at yard sales to check for saws, never complains about time or money I spend on my "hobby", and goes with me to cut wood. I told her when she turns 40 I'm gonna trade her in for a couple of 20 year olds, but I don't know if they would measure up. I may just keep the one I have.

Get to feeling better!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

You fellas are too quiet on here tonight, I am packing it in,.night all.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John,
> 
> First, take care of yourself. That run-down, need to rest feeling may be nothing or it may be the first sign of something a bit more serious. It might be a good idea just to watch yourself for the next few days and be sure you're alright. I've seen a few guys be "tough" and wind up being laid up for weeks or worse because they didn't listen to their body warning them. Spring chickens we ain't!
> 
> Second, ain't it great to have a wife like that? Mine does stuff like that for me, stops at yard sales to check for saws, never complains about time or money I spend on my "hobby", and goes with me to cut wood. I told her when she turns 40 I'm gonna trade her in for a couple of 20 year olds, but I don't know if they would measure up. I may just keep the one I have.
> 
> Get to feeling better!!



Just the back and arthritis.Sometimes I just got to lay down and relax the back LOL I have been pushing myself a little much I am sure.This saw is getting under my skin a little LOL But its also some good training on saws!I am learning a lot I didn't know.Thanks to Ron and Jerry! I wont give up on it but I do need a break from it LOL I have another good jug I can put on it.But not just yet LOL Sounds like you have a great wife too! I wouldn't trade her for a couple 20s most of them aren't to bright yet LOL They need some more age to be good LOL That and they would kill me!If you know what I mean? LOL I will just keep my OL around.She takes good care of me!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You fellas are too quiet on here tonight, I am packing it in,.night all.



You got that right!What is going on with everyone? LOL Nite Jerry


----------



## dancan

Real quiet here , had to rescue this from page 2 !
Stihl's are the best , the rest belong to Slackers LOL .
Mmmmm coffee on .


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got them several times today,even early this morning, can`t be due to heavy traffic.





Mill_wannabe said:


> Me too this morning. No way it's heavy traffic at 4AM Eastern.



Right, sounds like the same thing, but naturally later in the day here! :agree2:


----------



## roncoinc

allright everyone,upa and at em !!
Randy Mac on his weekend so ke;s ok.
Robin zslackin this mornin ?
Jery probly long gone.
John trying to get pried up off the matress 
First day i'm feeling 1/2 way descent in awhile,hope i can do something today !


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All......Dim and dismal here this AM......been doing firewood the last three days...lot of mud in the woods gotta love 4WD haven't gotten stuck yet but did have one low spot where it required quite a bit of diesel smut to wallow through!!! Have to knock off the wooding for a bit until things firm up some...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Morning All......Dim and dismal here this AM......been doing firewood the last three days...lot of mud in the woods gotta love 4WD haven't gotten stuck yet but did have one low spot where it required quite a bit of diesel smut to wallow through!!! Have to knock off the wooding for a bit until things firm up some...



That last rain we had was a lot and it been warm so everything is still soft.
i havent done any cutting in about a week,time to soon tho.
saws and mud truck make good pix


----------



## greendohn

Deer seasons in 'round here. Gonna have to try my luck after the young 'uns have gotten on the school bus..Late start ?? I dunno:msp_unsure:Them critters are kinda sneaky,,hope they is gonna be movin'.. the ol' Johnny-Red ( A REAL RED saw) aint been out since last week,,he was lookin' pretty bored layin' up on the work bench, restin' up..thunder storms an' sech have got the woods wet..fields soggy,,If the huntin' aint any good I might have to work up one-o-them 4x4x8 ft. RICKS of wood and haul it later with the lil' womans Pontiac Vibe...sure is quiet 'round here..


----------



## roncoinc

greendohn said:


> Deer seasons in 'round here. Gonna have to try my luck after the young 'uns have gotten on the school bus..Late start ?? I dunno:msp_unsure:Them critters are kinda sneaky,,hope they is gonna be movin'.. the ol' Johnny-Red ( A REAL RED saw) aint been out since last week,,he was lookin' pretty bored layin' up on the work bench, restin' up..thunder storms an' sech have got the woods wet..fields soggy,,If the huntin' aint any good I might have to work up one-o-them 4x4x8 ft. RICKS of wood and haul it later with the lil' womans Pontiac Vibe...sure is quiet 'round here..



Sounds like an interesting day ??


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Just the back and arthritis.Sometimes I just got to lay down and relax the back LOL I have been pushing myself a little much I am sure.This saw is getting under my skin a little LOL But its also some good training on saws!I am learning a lot I didn't know.Thanks to Ron and Jerry! I wont give up on it but I do need a break from it LOL I have another good jug I can put on it.But not just yet LOL Sounds like you have a great wife too! I wouldn't trade her for a couple 20s most of them aren't to bright yet LOL They need some more age to be good LOL That and they would kill me!If you know what I mean? LOL I will just keep my OL around.She takes good care of me!



Well, it sounds bad, but I'm glad it's just your back and arthritis. I've had problems with both but nothing like you're having. It's slows me down some but it ain't stopped me yet. Of course you've got a year or two on me. 

I'm not sure how or why I stumbled on this thread and started to read, but I sure am glad I did. Ron and Jerry are willing to share all of this information and I am learning a lot!! They are willing to take the time and explain all of the basics and make everything make sense to an idiot like me. That ain't easy sometimes. It feels like I've met most of you guys and I miss reading everything when I get busy at work. My boss says "You guys talk about _*CHAINSAWS?!?!?!?!?*_" My wife understands and even encourages it a little. She refers to the site as "logger ####".

I hope the aches go easy on you today. 65 degrees and light rain today. Moderate rain last night. Looks like a good day to stay in the office and do paperwork.


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Well, it sounds bad, but I'm glad it's just your back and arthritis. I've had problems with both but nothing like you're having. It's slows me down some but it ain't stopped me yet. Of course you've got a year or two on me.
> 
> I'm not sure how or why I stumbled on this thread and started to read, but I sure am glad I did. Ron and Jerry are willing to share all of this information and I am learning a lot!! They are willing to take the time and explain all of the basics and make everything make sense to an idiot like me. That ain't easy sometimes. It feels like I've met most of you guys and I miss reading everything when I get busy at work. My boss says "You guys talk about _*CHAINSAWS?!?!?!?!?*_" My wife understands and even encourages it a little. She refers to the site as "logger ####".
> 
> I hope the aches go easy on you today. 65 degrees and light rain today. Moderate rain last night. Looks like a good day to stay in the office and do paperwork.



OFFICE ??? PAPERWORK ?? :msp_ohmy:
that happened to me the other day when i made chili on the woodstove,spent quite a bit of time in the office doing paperwork


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Robin ??
you get your earmuffs from Farmington ??

found this interesting 
was a short step to hearing ptotection.

Earmuff History - Invention of Earmuffs


----------



## tbone75

Ron you was right!Took a lot to get out of bed today LOL Took one of them sleeping pills about 3 am. Its going to take a while before I get moving today LOL


----------



## tbone75

greendohn said:


> Deer seasons in 'round here. Gonna have to try my luck after the young 'uns have gotten on the school bus..Late start ?? I dunno:msp_unsure:Them critters are kinda sneaky,,hope they is gonna be movin'.. the ol' Johnny-Red ( A REAL RED saw) aint been out since last week,,he was lookin' pretty bored layin' up on the work bench, restin' up..thunder storms an' sech have got the woods wet..fields soggy,,If the huntin' aint any good I might have to work up one-o-them 4x4x8 ft. RICKS of wood and haul it later with the lil' womans Pontiac Vibe...sure is quiet 'round here..



Good luck with them deer!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hey Robin ??
> you get your earmuffs from Farmington ??
> 
> found this interesting
> was a short step to hearing ptotection.
> 
> Earmuff History - Invention of Earmuffs




LOL!! Yeah I've seen that before....perhaps that's where Obama get his!!!......Just goes to show "necessity is the mother of invention"...ol' Chester did alright for himself with that rig...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Yeah I've seen that before....perhaps that's where Obama get his!!!......Just goes to show "necessity is the mother of invention"...ol' Chester did alright for himself with that rig...



Dont forget MOXIE !! 
one of my favorites too.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> OFFICE ??? PAPERWORK ?? :msp_ohmy:
> that happened to me the other day when i made chili on the woodstove,spent quite a bit of time in the office doing paperwork



Different office!! 

I used to have an outside job but I tore up both of my shoulders. I was fortunate that the boss here was recruiting at the time and wanted to hire me. Some days I miss being out there...but I'm happy to have a job I can do and not hurt all of the time. Heck, I'm happy just to have a job!!


----------



## tbone75

Its weedwhacker day today LOL Got that Cub running like new again.Put one of them new carbs on it.Then checked out the dumpster whacker the OL got.New fuel line and its running nice LOL Carb was even good? LOL Its only a 20cc weedeater brand/Poulan but very nice shape.Nephew gave me a Bolens the other day that looks like new.So its next LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Dont forget MOXIE !!
> one of my favorites too.



Yep...... and don't forget the Lombard Log Hauler which is the first ever link belt type drive system to be used to move a vehicle over the planet surface...pretty cool...except the life expectancy of the driver was around 2 days as he sat in a tiny wooden outhouse mounted on the very front of the locomotive which weighed a zillion lbs and would pull like a hundred cord on sleds but had no brakes whatsoever......we got it all here in Maine...and then don't forget "Evil" Bouchard....rumored to have jumped 27 Harley Davidsons with a loaded pulpwood truck........LOL!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I wasen't slacking much today! LOL Fixed 6 weedwhackers scrapped 2- 1 Homelite 1 Poulan and still have 3 to go :bang: Used 2 of my new carbs rebuilt 3 other carbs just fuel lines on another. 2 of them are OPs the rest are my junk LOL.Anyone need some parts?I have Ryobi,Homelite and weedeater brand parts.


----------



## RandyMac

oh bump, on second page

Change in the weather, towards the cold and wet.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Hey Robin ??
> you get your earmuffs from Farmington ??
> 
> found this interesting
> was a short step to hearing ptotection.
> 
> Earmuff History - Invention of Earmuffs



Thanks for the link , a neat bit of history .


----------



## RandyMac

The first earmuffs were big tits.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> The first earmuffs were big tits.



Chester didn't have any.......I guess....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll Im watching a documentary on Whiskey.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Some pictures for you guys! The last picture is of what I did today, guy payed me 50 bucks to cut all that up 
...May the pumpkin rest in peace...


----------



## tbone75

I see a yeller saw a saw with no chain and a Husky bar with no saw attached? LOL And a SUV with a little bit of wood in it?  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 7hpjim

Hey tbone have any luck gettin rid of any of them 350's yet??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I see a yeller saw a saw with no chain and a Husky bar with no saw attached? LOL And a SUV with a little bit of wood in it?  :hmm3grin2orange:



The husky bar is attached to that red Craftsman saw in the SUV. 
But besides that you are right


----------



## pioneerguy600

The site is very slow here tonight, I tried earlier and it was taking 4-5 mins to load a page. Only saw I got to run today was the LS10-13


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Some pictures for you guys! The last picture is of what I did today, guy payed me 50 bucks to cut all that up
> ...May the pumpkin rest in peace...



I like that yeller saw, 250?


----------



## little possum

Bedtime. 46,000 board ft of 2x6s came in today. I am a terrible forklift driver, but I try. Ol truck driver was  bout havin his truck tied up, but he was supposed to have been there yesterday.. or this morning. Not this evening.. So what ever. Grouch mise well have been talkin to the rocks, cause I wasnt listening to him.

Start running them tommorow so Im gonna be well rested


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like that yeller saw, 250?



Yes Jerry  
I am having alittle problem with it. Possibly air leak?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

little possum said:


> Bedtime. 46,000 board ft of 2x6s came in today. I am a terrible forklift driver, but I try. Ol truck driver was  bout havin his truck tied up, but he was supposed to have been there yesterday.. or this morning. Not this evening.. So what ever. Grouch mise well have been talkin to the rocks, cause I wasnt listening to him.
> 
> Start running them tommorow so Im gonna be well rested



What are you gonna be making the 2 by's into?


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> Hey tbone have any luck gettin rid of any of them 350's yet??



Got a message just a bit ago about one?We shall see LOL


----------



## little possum

They are profiled alot like (. Turns into bout 1 1/2 x 5" Used to make big cable spools.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The site is very slow here tonight, I tried earlier and it was taking 4-5 mins to load a page. Only saw I got to run today was the LS10-13



Yes its slow again! Jerry I don't know what that saw is?Got a pic?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

little possum said:


> They are profiled alot like (. Turns into bout 1 1/2 x 5" Used to make big cable spools.



Iv been with my dad when we hauled some of them big spools of cable... Worse thing to haul  HAHA


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yes Jerry
> I am having alittle problem with it. Possibly air leak?



Could be but they had more trouble with fuel lines, filters and carb problems. The one I have belonged to my Uncle Ed, it is almost mint.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes its slow again! Jerry I don't know what that saw is?Got a pic?



Sorry John,..its a Makita compound miter saw used to do trim work.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Could be but they had more trouble with fuel lines, filters and carb problems. The one I have belonged to my Uncle Ed, it is almost mint.



Fuel line is new, I cleaned out the carb. I havent checked the filter... Good point. 
It will start it run at WOT and just die.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry John,..its a Makita compound miter saw used to do trim work.



OK gotcha! Very nice saw!To bad it aint 2 stroke LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Iv been with my dad when we hauled some of them big spools of cable... Worse thing to haul  HAHA




They are bad but no where close to being the worse load to haul, any long straight steel like pipe or structural steel is about the worse load I ever hauled. Drill stem for the oil field is terrible stuff to keep in place.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Fuel line is new, I cleaned out the carb. I havent checked the filter... Good point.
> It will start it run at WOT and just die.



Like it is running out of fuel?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK gotcha! Very nice saw!To bad it aint 2 stroke LOL



Yea,..it only makes very fine dust to.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Like it is running out of fuel?



Yea pretty much, It runs really rich. And kills off. I tuned the carb to lots of settings lol. 

Iv never been with dad when he hauled Long pipes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yea pretty much, It runs really rich. And kills off. I tuned the carb to lots of settings lol.
> 
> Iv never been with dad when he hauled Long pipes.



Does it have a Tillotson carb?


----------



## tbone75

I see a few people down there!Your fingers broke? LOL


----------



## tbone75

My Mastermoobed 346 may be here this weekend!That should be a fun saw!035 pop up ported ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My Mastermoobed 346 may be here this weekend!That should be a fun saw!035 pop up ported ! LOL



I am not a big Husky fan but I hope it runs great for you.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Does it have a Tillotson carb?



Yes I think it does! lOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am not a big Husky fan but I hope it runs great for you.



He was having to much trouble with the 034 so? It should be just fine for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yes I think it does! lOL



They are the easiest carb to get right. In my opinion they are the simplest carb and very easy to keep running right, the Bing and McCulloch flatback are a bit more touchy and too expensive to rebuild.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He was having to much trouble with the 034 so? It should be just fine for me.



I would much rather have the 034 but that`s just me. I ported up a couple of 026`s that I use for limbing work but they will cut big wood quite well also, just slower than the 044 and 046.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would much rather have the 034 but that`s just me. I ported up a couple of 026`s that I use for limbing work but they will cut big wood quite well also, just slower than the 044 and 046.



Im gonna get my hands on an 044 soon enough! LOL 
Im gonna be getting my 076 tomorrow REALLY EXCITED1


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would much rather have the 034 but that`s just me. I ported up a couple of 026`s that I use for limbing work but they will cut big wood quite well also, just slower than the 044 and 046.



Never know about this 346 I may want to trade if for something else? I am starting to think about a 044 with the 046 top end on it?Just sounds like a great saw!I may let my 046 go for one of them?But then again I may be looking for another Dolmar to replace the 046? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to tuck the OL in back in a bit.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Got to tuck the OL in back in a bit.




you tuck in the OL alot... what kind of tucking are you really doing? Lmao!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> you tuck in the OL alot... what kind of tucking are you really doing? Lmao!



Just telling her good night LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im gonna get my hands on an 044 soon enough! LOL
> Im gonna be getting my 076 tomorrow REALLY EXCITED1



That 076 is a powerhouse but it will wear you out carrying it around, good bucking or milling saw. Can`t beat an 044 for all around saw.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> That 076 is a powerhouse but it will wear you out carrying it around, good bucking or milling saw. Can`t beat an 044 for all around saw.



They are alot heavier then I thought when i picked up my freinds 076. It will only be brought out to play for bigger stuff  and to show off! lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never know about this 346 I may want to trade if for something else? I am starting to think about a 044 with the 046 top end on it?Just sounds like a great saw!I may let my 046 go for one of them?But then again I may be looking for another Dolmar to replace the 046? LOL



You keep your saws in a state of flux, that way you may get what you want. The 044 and 046 are great all around saws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You keep your saws in a state of flux, that way you may get what you want. The 044 and 046 are great all around saws.



My problem right now is I keep picking up the 116!The more I look it over and handle it the better I like it LOL Now I think I need one a little bigger and one a little smaller LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My problem right now is I keep picking up the 116!The more I look it over and handle it the better I like it LOL Now I think I need one a little bigger and one a little smaller LOL



You would have a very nice 3 saw plan if you had all three SD`s.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you are hard on me!First you got me on the Pioneers and now the Dolmars! I will be tearing into one of them P52s soon! I want to run at least one of them this year LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You would have a very nice 3 saw plan if you had all three SD`s.



May take a little while on that yet.But I will get them LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Going to be a drive by poster again tonight guys, have to be up and out very early again tomorrow. Didn't get home until late again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you are hard on me!First you got me on the Pioneers and now the Dolmars! I will be tearing into one of them P52s soon! I want to run at least one of them this year LOL



They were a high quality saw in their day, time has passed them by but the quality is still there. I am always drawn back time and again to get my P62, PP655 and P60 out to let them roar in some big hardwood. Once in a while I get one of the lesser P series out and run it just for old times sake.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Going to be a drive by poster again tonight guys, have to be up and out very early again tomorrow. Didn't get home until late again.



Putting in long days Jim, ..I have cut back to 10 hr days now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Putting in long days Jim, ..I have cut back to 10 hr days now.



Wow you did cut back! Jim is still young he can handle it LOL You have a good one Jim


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They were a high quality saw in their day, time has passed them by but the quality is still there. I am always drawn back time and again to get my P62, PP655 and P60 out to let them roar in some big hardwood. Once in a while I get one of the lesser P series out and run it just for old times sake.



They are very well built! I think they have a better feel to them than a lot of newer saws I have handled.


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks guys. I have gotten to a point at work to where I am getting pretty good at what I do and they have noticed enough to work me a lot more when big stuff is breaking down or teaching some of the new guys coming aboard how to do some the work. I like the idea of being one of the handful of guys at my company that they call when someone else can't figure it out, but the days get pretty long sometimes. I am off of construction now and am heading north for a few days to show a guy up there how to service equipment at the utility company locations all over the northern part of the state. Commuting from home every day and the furthest spot is 3 hours away.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks guys. I have gotten to a point at work to where I am getting pretty good at what I do and they have noticed enough to work me a lot more when big stuff is breaking down or teaching some of the new guys coming aboard how to do some the work. I like the idea of being one of the handful of guys at my company that they call when someone else can't figure it out, but the days get pretty long sometimes. I am off of construction now and am heading north for a few days to show a guy up there how to service equipment at the utility company locations all over the northern part of the state. Commuting from home every day and the furthest spot is 3 hours away.



That is good but bad too.Makes it a little hard on you and the family.But great job security.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They are very well built! I think they have a better feel to them than a lot of newer saws I have handled.



They are solidly built,..I really like it that I have enough of them built from one of the first ones sold, the IEL AB through to the PP655. That covers from 1945 to 1987 and I can see the progression of how these saws were improved with each new model til their end.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are solidly built,..I really like it that I have enough of them built from one of the first ones sold, the IEL AB through to the PP655. That covers from 1945 to 1987 and I can see the progression of how these saws were improved with each new model til their end.



That is a very nice collection!I may get to see them one of these days? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is a very nice collection!I may get to see them one of these days? LOL



We could haul them all out and run them if you had a couple of days, takes quite a bit of time to fuel them all up, start and run them, cut a couple of cookies and then drain out all the fluids....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to throw a log on the fire.BRB


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We could haul them all out and run them if you had a couple of days, takes quite a bit of time to fuel them all up, start and run them, cut a couple of cookies and then drain out all the fluids....LOL



I don't think my back could take that! LOL I would love to do that! I would be happy to run one of the IELs and a P62


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't think my back could take that! LOL I would love to do that! I would be happy to run one of the IELs and a P62



The last IEL made was the RA, there is a big jump in power between the RA and a P62.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The last IEL made was the RA, there is a big jump in power between the RA and a P62.



I bet there is!Be nice just to feel the difference in them?A lot I am sure but it would just be fun!


----------



## tbone75

HEY!! Dan you slacker ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I'm ready , I got a pot of coffee on .
Mmmmm coffee, I stihl see a few ZZZSlackers sleeping half the day away !


----------



## tbone75

Just you and me Dan.Rest of them snoozing. LOL I wish I could?:bang:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> HEY!! Dan you slacker ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz :hmm3grin2orange:



A hit and run getting up and going back to bed post doesn't count , ZZZSlacker LOL !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> A hit and run getting up and going back to bed post doesn't count , ZZZSlacker LOL !



:hmm3grin2orange: Well chit :redface:


----------



## tbone75

Think I will try to get another hour or two of sleep?This crap does get old :bang:


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...went back in the woods yesterday....got another full cord of fit and split out and home, all stacked and covered. Seems to be about what I get every day....I'm not pushing...keeping it fun..or at least not a drag. Lots of mud...tractor looks like it's been out in the Everglades...mud and mung hanging off it everywhere. Supposed to rain this afternoon perhaps that will help the ol girl out. I'll have all the home wood done by the weekend....I'll wait until the ground hardens up and then go back in for the shop wood...not as big a deal..no trucking...just forward it out and stack by the door!! 

Sory you was up all night John...but atleast you kept ol Dan on his toes!!! Seems that I am sleeping later wooding than when doing shop work!!


----------



## little possum

Breakfast time. No need for coffee if its gonna be 60 degrees. It is raining a bit. Idk if we will work today or not. Wet wood jams up the moulder?


----------



## roncoinc

So that John can know what to look for 

110 - 43cc 117 - 61cc 122super -70cc 153 - 100cc
111 - 52cc 118 - 38cc 122sl - 70cc 166 - 118cc
112 - 51cc 118super-45cc 123 - 70cc
113 - 51cc 119 - 61cc 133 - 85cc
114 - 51cc 120 - 61cc 133super - 85cc
115 - 52cc 120super-68cc 143 - 95cc
116 - 56cc 120si - 68cc 144 - 90cc
116si-60cc 122 - 61cc 152 - 100cc

better save this John 
was all spaced out nicely.
copy and paste to notepad then put in spaces to make it easier to read.


----------



## diggers_dad

little possum said:


> Breakfast time. No need for coffee if its gonna be 60 degrees. It is raining a bit. Idk if we will work today or not. Wet wood jams up the moulder?



No need for coffee!?!?!? Insanity!! There is always _*NEED*_ for coffee! Only on days above 90 degrees are you allowed to substitute Mt. Dew or iced tea.


----------



## little possum

But I drink the decaf. So doesnt help get me started


----------



## roncoinc

Worked on a gen set yestday..
somebody else had worked on it.
had a kiehin carb somebody took apart and lost the spring holding the low speed jet tight.
also tore apart intake manifold gasket.
everything from inlet needle to and including gas tank was plugged up !
got to thinking about the role the low speed idle jet played in a 4 stroke this size running basically wot on this type of carb.
so i just scewed it in tight knowing idle was not an issue.
ran pretty bad with no output untill i noticed it was running pretty slow.
hooked up my cycle meter and voltmeter,,set rpm's to put out 125 volts and cycles fell into place.
put my new tach on it and 3600 rpm exactally !!
it is nice to have the tach as a third tool to verify.
surprised a quality unit like this Honda is not regulated.
going to be looking for a four pole diesel with a regulator,if i could afford one 
wait ! i know somebody down maine that has one !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So that John can know what to look for
> 
> 110 - 43cc 117 - 61cc 122super -70cc 153 - 100cc
> 111 - 52cc 118 - 38cc 122sl - 70cc 166 - 118cc
> 112 - 51cc 118super-45cc 123 - 70cc
> 113 - 51cc 119 - 61cc 133 - 85cc
> 114 - 51cc 120 - 61cc 133super - 85cc
> 115 - 52cc 120super-68cc 143 - 95cc
> 116 - 56cc 120si - 68cc 144 - 90cc
> 116si-60cc 122 - 61cc 152 - 100cc
> 
> better save this John
> was all spaced out nicely.
> copy and paste to notepad then put in spaces to make it easier to read.



Thanks Ron that helps me out in my search!I have it saved!Going to be a while getting them.But I got plenty of time LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So that John can know what to look for
> 
> 110 - 43cc 117 - 61cc 122super -70cc 153 - 100cc
> 111 - 52cc 118 - 38cc 122sl - 70cc 166 - 118cc
> 112 - 51cc 118super-45cc 123 - 70cc
> 113 - 51cc 119 - 61cc 133 - 85cc
> 114 - 51cc 120 - 61cc 133super - 85cc
> 115 - 52cc 120super-68cc 143 - 95cc
> 116 - 56cc 120si - 68cc 144 - 90cc
> 116si-60cc 122 - 61cc 152 - 100cc
> 
> better save this John
> was all spaced out nicely.
> copy and paste to notepad then put in spaces to make it easier to read.



I am thinking around a 50cc and 70 or 85cc?Or both LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

little possum said:


> But I drink the decaf. So doesnt help get me started



Decaf coffee = Ethanol gas

It just ain't meant to be that way...


----------



## Somesawguy

Gotta have the real stuff in the morning at least.


----------



## tbone75

My Brother dropped off another saw for me to fix.Homelite 340 that looks like its been sitting a long time.Pored the gas out.It looked more like bar oil than gas!Then I checked compression it is almost 190!The chain break is missing all its parts but he didn't say anything about fixing that?Just get it running if I can and sharpen the chain.Missing the AV mount in the left side of the rear handle too.Everything else looks good.Gives me something other than whackers to do today LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> My Brother dropped off another saw for me to fix.Homelite 340 that looks like its been sitting a long time.Pored the gas out.It looked more like bar oil than gas!Then I checked compression it is almost 190!The chain break is missing all its parts but he didn't say anything about fixing that?Just get it running if I can and sharpen the chain.Missing the AV mount in the left side of the rear handle too.Everything else looks good.Gives me something other than whackers to do today LOL



I hate them 340s with a passion :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John, You gotta come hit me or pour chainsaw gas down my throat, Iv been cleaning today instead of working on saws


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John, You gotta come hit me or pour chainsaw gas down my throat, Iv been cleaning today instead of working on saws



 You lost your mind! :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I hate them 340s with a passion :hmm3grin2orange:



This is the first one I have seen.Don't look to bad to work on?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You lost your mind! :msp_confused:



HAHA! Well I probably would be if I had some more projects. But im also waiting for my 076! 

They are quite confusing izzy: to me at least. 
And the 330's are tanks... and cut slower then a hand saw


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> HAHA! Well I probably would be if I had some more projects. But im also waiting for my 076!
> 
> They are quite confusing izzy: to me at least.
> And the 330's are tanks... and cut slower then a hand saw



Sounds like a red Mac to me? :biggrin: Going to use the 076 for barn door stop? :biggrin:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> sounds like a red mac to me? :biggrin: Going to use the 076 for barn door stop? :biggrin:



rofl


----------



## tbone75

I am guessing I need a coil for this 340.No spark and what a funny looking set up it has!Coil plus a module I guess?


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All......in the woods again today...had to split a cord or so first thing and then forward out to the truck...mud was unreal...then someone showed up at the shop so I shut the tractor down and walked out to talk....came back tractor wouldn't start......had power but would not power up the solinoid......fussed with it for a while then jumped it from the solinoid to the pos starter terminal with a long peice of 12-2 bent so I could reach down through shrouds and exhaust manifold (not enough room to get a hand in there) and make the connection..started right up.... then it started raining......only got a half cord out and home stacked up under cover. Slack day....should have got up earlier.....LOL!!! Gotta find the bad conection tomorrow...somewhere under the dash.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All......in the woods again today...had to split a cord or so first thing and then forward out to the truck...mud was unreal...then someone showed up at the shop so I shut the tractor down and walked out to talk....came back tractor wouldn't start......had power but would not power up the solinoid......fussed with it for a while then jumped it from the solinoid to the pos starter terminal with a long peice of 12-2 bent so I could reach down through shrouds and exhaust manifold (not enough room to get a hand in there) and make the connection..started right up.... then it started raining......only got a half cord out and home stacked up under cover. Slack day....should have got up earlier.....LOL!!! Gotta find the bad conection tomorrow...somewhere under the dash.



You didn't have a very good day.Hope tomorrow is better?


----------



## little possum

Buzzzzzzz buzzzzz buzzzz

10 hours of running lumber, and I can still here that friggin moulder runnin! 
Bedtime. They are hoping to have 23000BF done by Friday


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a very nice day here today, the sun was out and quite mild for this time of year. The house is getting near done, the Real Estate people were in and took their interior picts. I got to figure out all the parts to the glass shower doors that arrived today, man what a PITA this set is , never seen such a complicated mess as this setup is. Must be made by Husqvarna...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

High gang, just getting in from my travels up north. All kinds of fun. Looks like Robin had a good day as well, hope he has a better one tomorrow. Hi John, Jerry and the rest of the crew.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had a very nice day here today, the sun was out and quite mild for this time of year. The house is getting near done, the Real Estate people were in and took their interior picts. I got to figure out all the parts to the glass shower doors that arrived today, man what a PITA this set is , never seen such a complicated mess as this setup is. Must be made by Husqvarna...LOL



No way! Got to be a Mini-Mac


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> High gang, just getting in from my travels up north. All kinds of fun. Looks like Robin had a good day as well, hope he has a better one tomorrow. Hi John, Jerry and the rest of the crew.



How you doing there Slim Jim :msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> High gang, just getting in from my travels up north. All kinds of fun. Looks like Robin had a good day as well, hope he has a better one tomorrow. Hi John, Jerry and the rest of the crew.



Hi Jim, hope you had a good day, been a long one by the looks.


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like your doing good with the house Jerry.Should be done soon?Have fun with that shower LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like your doing good with the house Jerry.Should be done soon?Have fun with that shower LOL



I will let you know how that goes tomorrow evening, it will be an interesting day tomorrow. I am trying hard to get out of there by Friday evening, just a lot of loose ends to tie up.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will let you know how that goes tomorrow evening, it will be an interesting day tomorrow. I am trying hard to get out of there by Friday evening, just a lot of loose ends to tie up.



I would tell you good luck.But I don't think you need it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would tell you good luck.But I don't think you need it LOL



LOL,...just need a lot of patience, no coffee for me tomorrow. Maybe a shot of oxygen from the cutting torch, that steadies me right up....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You didn't have a very good day.Hope tomorrow is better?



Well it wasn't a bad day really.....just not as productive as I would have liked. Tractor is parked beside the shop and I did make some headway on the firewood so it's still a win.

Hope those shower doors have decent instructions Jerry.......some of those can be a bear!!!! You'll have time tomorrow...I expect this rain is headed your way!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...just need a lot of patience, no coffee for me tomorrow. Maybe a shot of oxygen from the cutting torch, that steadies me right up....LOL



OXYGEN !!! ?????? DONT YOU KNOW THAT STUFFS bad FOR YOU ??
THATS WHY WE CUTTING DOWN ALL THE TREES !!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well it wasn't a bad day really.....just not as productive as I would have liked. Tractor is parked beside the shop and I did make some headway on the firewood so it's still a win.
> 
> Hope those shower doors have decent instructions Jerry.......some of those can be a bear!!!! You'll have time tomorrow...I expect this rain is headed your way!!!!



Yes you still did good today!Me? Well didn't get no where LOL But I did get rid of one whacker and the little Echo.Put a few bucks in my pocket LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I just noticed,john hasnt given us any info on that 350.
like ring end gap,piston clearance etc


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OXYGEN !!! ?????? DONT YOU KNOW THAT STUFFS bad FOR YOU ??
> THATS WHY WE CUTTING DOWN ALL THE TREES !!



Hi Ron how you feeling tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OXYGEN !!! ?????? DONT YOU KNOW THAT STUFFS bad FOR YOU ??
> THATS WHY WE CUTTING DOWN ALL THE TREES !!



I have heard that its bad for me but I only use it sparingly. It was brought to my attention by some of the older welders I worked with, they would snort a couple good ones first thing in the morning, just before starting to weld high pressure pipe. It really calms the jitters so I use it before starting any rod welding and it really works for me. So I figured if I am working with tempered glass tomorrow I better be calm and no shakes/jitters....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well it wasn't a bad day really.....just not as productive as I would have liked. Tractor is parked beside the shop and I did make some headway on the firewood so it's still a win.
> 
> Hope those shower doors have decent instructions Jerry.......some of those can be a bear!!!! You'll have time tomorrow...I expect this rain is headed your way!!!!



LOL,...I got instructions in Spanish,German and French.....no problem at all.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I just noticed,john hasnt given us any info on that 350.
> like ring end gap,piston clearance etc



That is cause I haven't touched it for a couple days! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is cause I haven't touched it for a couple days! LOL



Need a break from those turds?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have heard that its bad for me but I only use it sparingly. It was brought to my attention by some of the older welders I worked with, they would snort a couple good ones first thing in the morning, just before starting to weld high pressure pipe. It really calms the jitters so I use it before starting any rod welding and it really works for me. So I figured if I am working with tempered glass tomorrow I better be calm and no shakes/jitters....LOL



Just get your self a bottle to lug around with you LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just get your self a bottle to lug around with you LOL



LOL,...I have 250' of twin hose.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Need a break from those turds?



Just that turd LOL Got a 340 Homie to work on now LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I have 250' of twin hose.



Yes but one of them little tanks is easy to take any where LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just that turd LOL Got a 340 Homie to work on now LOL



Does it belong to the, enemy?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes but one of them little tanks is easy to take any where LOL



How true!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Does it belong to the, enemy?



LOL A fiend of my Brothers.Needs a coil and a carb kit.So far?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I have 250' of twin hose.



Yeah well make sure you stick with the green one....you could put that showerstall on the moon with the red one!!!

I'd go with the french instructions too!!!


----------



## tbone75

Anyone have a coil for this thing?2 piece coil I guess?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah well make sure you stick with the green one....you could put that showerstall on the moon with the red one!!!
> 
> I'd go with the french instructions too!!!



Yea,...I will stick with the green side. I can always get Dan to translate.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Anyone have a coil for this thing?2 piece coil I guess?



I have not seen one of those saws in a long while. They were a flash in the pan around here...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah well make sure you stick with the green one....you could put that showerstall on the moon with the red one!!!
> 
> I'd go with the french instructions too!!!



Good point! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea,...I will stick with the green side. I can always get Dan to translate.



HAHA I thought of that just as I typed.....but then realized he's probably heavy into the ZZZZZs by now!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have not seen one of those saws in a long while. They were a flash in the pan around here...LOL



Don't think I want one? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HAHA I thought of that just as I typed.....but then realized he's probably heavy into the ZZZZZs by now!!!



You seldom hear from him after 9:30...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Anyone have a coil for this thing?2 piece coil I guess?



Does that one have the piece that goes on the sparkplug ?
if it does forget it.


----------



## tbone75

I got him this morning LOL But i did go back to bed!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Does that one have the piece that goes on the sparkplug ?
> if it does forget it.



It just looks like a 2 part coil.One part on the flywheel with wires running to another part with the plug wire coming out of that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to hang up my hat,..night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to hang up my hat,..night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Hey Dan!!!!!!! You up yet or is you SLACKING ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz :hmm3grin2orange: BTW I am going to bed now I hope????


----------



## dancan

I'm done my ZZZZ's .
Time to get going before the day is wasted unlike some ZZZSlaackers that are stihl dreaming .


----------



## RandyMac

Hey Dan.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Didn't sleep much as usual :bang:


----------



## RandyMac

Sleeping at night is under rated.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Sleeping at night is under rated.




WHO.......WHO..WHO said that!!!

Coffee's on......


----------



## dancan

Hey guys , looks like we're going to get some of Robin's mud making rain today .


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> WHO.......WHO..WHO said that!!!
> 
> Coffee's on......



I did, one of those who is up all night, half the time.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> I did, one of those who is up all night, half the time.



Thought you were on vacation......Putting yellow things back together????


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey guys , looks like we're going to get some of Robin's mud making rain today .



Good luck with that rain Dan...supposed to clear out today but still a light drizzle here...tractor trouble shooting and shop work today for me.....


----------



## RandyMac

My vacations are three or days long, they are called weekends for us that work three or four day workweeks. I burnt my last real vacation running up the Warshin'ton.
Sometimes the transition from living at night, to being a daylight creature takes all day.


----------



## Cantdog

John must have gotten a good nights sleep finally........either that or he's all wound up in whacker line like a fly in a spiders web!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John must have gotten a good nights sleep finally........either that or he's all wound up in whacker line like a fly in a spiders web!!!



Got some on and off sleep.May try to finish off the whackers today?The Homie 340 sounds like a lost cause.Found the coil parts on fleabay.70 bucks for each piece LOL


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of dang slackers.Letting this thread fall off the chart!:msp_scared: Took me forever to get out that spider web of whacker string! :jester:


----------



## Cantdog

I been here all day piling wood and waiting for you to get untangled and just went on a search for this thread...did it make it to page 2 or did you rescue it in time??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I been here all day piling wood and waiting for you to get untangled and just went on a search for this thread...did it make it to page 2 or did you rescue it in time??



Had to go search for it!Down a ways on page 2! Whats bad I still have more whackers to go!  Can't understand why I keep taking them things?Hard to pass up free I guess? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Had to go search for it!Down a ways on page 2! Whats bad I still have more whackers to go!  Can't understand why I keep taking them things?Hard to pass up free I guess? LOL



LOl I couldn't find it on page 1 so went to page 2 and it wasn't there either!!! You must have bumped it back to page 1 just as I got to page 2!!!

I have a soft spot for "free" too...up here we call it the "Crow Syndrome"...anything shiny comes back to the nest!! LOL!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Iv been the biggest slacker! Dates with my girlfriend. And got my 076 came iv been busy with it all day, tearing it down. Cleaning and babying it! Lol gonna start selling some of my saws. Just not as much use for them anymore.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I got that glass door setup installed, had it done by 11 am, it was bad but I had read up on the installation instructions last evening. Some of it made sense while other bits were out to lunch. The picts were very poor quality grey to black on off white and were sort of blurry. I contacted the supplier and also sent them an eMail telling them about the poor install instructions, The product was top quality but junk instructions can kill sales easily.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I got that glass door setup installed, had it done by 11 am, it was bad but I had read up on the installation instructions last evening. Some of it made sense while other bits were out to lunch. The picts were very poor quality grey to black on off white and were sort of blurry. I contacted the supplier and also sent them an eMail telling them about the poor install instructions, The product was top quality but junk instructions can kill sales easily.



Glad you got her done Jerry...as I said some of that stuff can be very puzzling without good instructions...and may still be puzzling!!!! But bad instructions are almost worse than none at all......


----------



## little possum

Fought with the moulder all day. Chip trailer is full, and hoses wont collect the chips.  Hoping the empty trailer will be there early in the AM. 15 more packs to run, and then its off to duck hunting for Thanksgiving  

Bunch of slackers!!


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> Fought with the moulder all day. Chip trailer is full, and hoses wont collect the chips.  Hoping the empty trailer will be there early in the AM. 15 more packs to run, and then its off to duck hunting for Thanksgiving
> 
> Bunch of slackers!!



Yep you can't push chips into something that is already full!! No sucky...no blowie....yer done...


----------



## little possum

For sure. Very aggravating, especially after things ran so good yesterday. Bout ready to spend some time with some saws. Weather is bout right. Hi of bout 60, and lows in the 30s


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I got that glass door setup installed, had it done by 11 am, it was bad but I had read up on the installation instructions last evening. Some of it made sense while other bits were out to lunch. The picts were very poor quality grey to black on off white and were sort of blurry. I contacted the supplier and also sent them an eMail telling them about the poor install instructions, The product was top quality but junk instructions can kill sales easily.



Good deal Jerry! Bet your glad to be done with that! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The hernia Dr. called me at 4pm and told me I needed blood work and a EKG done today and they close at 5pm!Or else no surgery Mon. I said you didn't tell me this 2 weeks ago?Yes they forgot????? So hauled arse in there cause I don't want to wait any longer! I made it in time.Came home and a buddy showed up with a Craftsman 2.8 that wouldn't run.Pulled the plug out to check spark.Couldn't see the end of the plug LOL Put one in it fired right up.Then adjusted the carb for him.Scrapped another whacker plus started on another before my Dr. visit.I was a bit slack today myself LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Glad you got her done Jerry...as I said some of that stuff can be very puzzling without good instructions...and may still be puzzling!!!! But bad instructions are almost worse than none at all......



Yep,..got er done and all the rest of the loose ends, just have to pickup all my tools from the site tomorrow and I am out of there. Big boss stopped in around 5:35 and was very surprised that I had all the odds and ends all completed, hope that turns into a bonus, "yea right".....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good deal Jerry! Bet your glad to be done with that! LOL



Yep,..glad to be done with the whole job, may have some time to work on things I like doing....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got the , server is busy try again later , dribble for the last couple hours....LOL


----------



## tbone75

You did have a great day there Jerry!All done sure feels good don't it LOL


----------



## tbone75

Been getting that server crap for the last few days!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You did have a great day there Jerry!All done sure feels good don't it LOL



Yes I did, I got an early start, took no breaks and worked through lunch just to complete the loose end list. I know there will be a few deficiencies due to a couple of missing odds and ends. Once I get all my tools packed on the truck I will feel like all the pressure of completion will be lifted.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes I did, I got an early start, took no breaks and worked through lunch just to complete the loose end list. I know there will be a few deficiencies due to a couple of missing odds and ends. Once I get all my tools packed on the truck I will feel like all the pressure of completion will be lifted.



Whats next on the list?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Whats next on the list?



There is a never ending list of smaller projects that I will pick off as time allows. A week of just doing as I like may occur first.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is a never ending list of smaller projects that I will pick off as time allows. A week of just doing as I like may occur first.....LOL



Sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me!



Looking forward to it....:smile2:


----------



## tbone75

Ron sure has been quiet for a while now?Not even picking on Jerry? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes I did, I got an early start, took no breaks and worked through lunch just to complete the loose end list. I know there will be a few deficiencies due to a couple of missing odds and ends. Once I get all my tools packed on the truck I will feel like all the pressure of completion will be lifted.



HAHA thats reminds me of a local story. One of the local blueberry barons used to truck Christmas Trees to Boston in the afterseason, which was hectic to say the least. The owners wife was paymaster and when she got a time ticket from old Edgar that logged 24.5 hrs in a particular day she quizzed Edgar about how this was even possible.......he responded...."I worked through lunch"....LOL!!! She paid him too!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HAHA thats reminds me of a local story. One of the local blueberry barons used to truck Christmas Trees to Boston in the afterseason, which was hectic to say the least. The owners wife was paymaster and when she got a time ticket from old Edgar that logged 24.5 hrs in a particular day she quizzed Edgar about how this was even possible.......he responded...."I worked through lunch"....LOL!!! She paid him too!!!



LOL,...I know there are many days when I do at least 12 hrs work in 10 hours....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Been looking at this ring I need to grind down a little.This is going to be fun?? Trying to make the end just like it is now will be fun!I would guess to file it down to get the gap right then make the little curve on the end.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I got that glass door setup installed, had it done by 11 am, it was bad but I had read up on the installation instructions last evening. Some of it made sense while other bits were out to lunch. The picts were very poor quality grey to black on off white and were sort of blurry. I contacted the supplier and also sent them an eMail telling them about the poor install instructions, The product was top quality but junk instructions can kill sales easily.



Did you get Dan to read you the instructions ??
C'mon man !! it's a shower door !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Did you get Dan to read you the instructions ??
> C'mon man !! it's a shower door !!



Tryed to yell at you Ron but couldn't get back on here?I was going to call you Cliff! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hey ya bunch of slackers!Must be nice to sleep :bang:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Hey ya bunch of slackers!Must be nice to sleep :bang:



Agreed! It must be nice! LOL 
Cant sleep tonight :/


----------



## dancan

Time to stop dreaming about Stihl's , coffee's on and it's time to get going you bunch of ZZZSlackers !


----------



## RandyMac

Yep, getcher butts movin'!

Havin' lunch, very hot chili.


----------



## Cantdog

Ahwrite....Ahwreddy...ZZZZZZ I'm UP!!!!! ZZZZ You're up early even for you Dan....cat alarm must have gone off......and you don't count Randy cause you ain't even done work yet!! Me I was slackin along just fine till I smelled that Canadian coffee wafting across the Fundy. Now I'm up-and-at'em!!!!


----------



## dancan

The cat alarm , I don't know what the people that can't stop bringing home strays do :crazy1: .

I only have one that has a built in clock , the dog and other don't stir till your up but that's shortly after the first cat alarm goes off LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The cat alarm , I don't know what the people that can't stop bringing home strays do :crazy1: .
> 
> I only have one that has a built in clock , the dog and other don't stir till your up but that's shortly after the first cat alarm goes off LOL .




LOL I thought so.....That cat doesn't have a snooze setting!!!


----------



## little possum

Frost on the ground. Going in to work for one of those If things go right, we may get something done days


----------



## RandyMac

We have 48 degrees with squalls coming in off the Pacific about every 45 minutes. It has been steadily raining, then all hell breaks loose for about 15 minutes, then back to the rain.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Did you get Dan to read you the instructions ??
> C'mon man !! it's a shower door !!



Dan was indisposed so I just went by blind reconing and the german version of instructions, the Espanol set helped some also. Wouldn`t be so bad if there were not so many parts that looked the same but were slightly different, the L&R top pivots looked the same as the bottom pivots but had a blind set screw under a cap that needed to be removed before the doors could be set in place. The door was 99.8 lbs of tempered glass with a pivot assembly clamped on top and bottom and held with set screws. To place it the bottom pivot pin dropped into the hole but first it needed a bushing. The top pivot needed to be removed by taking out the set screw, lifting it up out of a curved recess, actually had to pry them out, install a bushing over the pin and then drop the pivot piece down over the pin, then get the door jiggled into position and force the pivot holder back down in place, install the set screw. Holding the door in place with one hand, on top, left foot under the door outer edge and the right knee pushing in on the rear/pivot side of the door while assemblying the top pivot, getting it in place and then getting the blind set screw started and finally tightened into place. Two doors like that and then I find that there needs to be something to hold them closed, the magnetic strips that I installed on each edge of the mating edges of the door using liquid dish soap won`t hold the doors closed. Went through all the packing materials and up inside a cardboard tube found some spring loaded detent balls mounted in screw in threaded bolt like pieces but no holders. Hmmm, more rummaging around and I found two chrome holders wrapped up in balls of stuffing about 3 " in diameter, now I have to remove the doors to install them, oh joy.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry that door sounds like fun! NOT !!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

server busy


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan was indisposed so I just went by blind reconing and the german version of instructions, the Espanol set helped some also. Wouldn`t be so bad if there were not so many parts that looked the same but were slightly different, the L&R top pivots looked the same as the bottom pivots but had a blind set screw under a cap that needed to be removed before the doors could be set in place. The door was 99.8 lbs of tempered glass with a pivot assembly clamped on top and bottom and held with set screws. To place it the bottom pivot pin dropped into the hole but first it needed a bushing. The top pivot needed to be removed by taking out the set screw, lifting it up out of a curved recess, actually had to pry them out, install a bushing over the pin and then drop the pivot piece down over the pin, then get the door jiggled into position and force the pivot holder back down in place, install the set screw. Holding the door in place with one hand, on top, left foot under the door outer edge and the right knee pushing in on the rear/pivot side of the door while assemblying the top pivot, getting it in place and then getting the blind set screw started and finally tightened into place. Two doors like that and then I find that there needs to be something to hold them closed, the magnetic strips that I installed on each edge of the mating edges of the door using liquid dish soap won`t hold the doors closed. Went through all the packing materials and up inside a cardboard tube found some spring loaded detent balls mounted in screw in threaded bolt like pieces but no holders. Hmmm, more rummaging around and I found two chrome holders wrapped up in balls of stuffing about 3 " in diameter, now I have to remove the doors to install them, oh joy.



Thanks, it's reading posts like yours that help remind me why I don't work in construction / service anymore. When I started to read it the first thing I thought was _*"It's gonna be a heavy door and he's gonna have to hold it while putting parts in. It'll be a wonder if he doesn't drop it or smash some fingers."*_


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> server busy



That is all I receive last night and this when trying to post.


----------



## tbone75

This server crap is getting very bad!


----------



## tbone75

Working on weedwhackers again today LOL one more running only have 2 to go!  Got to adapt another fuel tank on a old Homie it has one of them tanks with the rubber gromet in it that no longer fits and you can't get no more.Found one that will work but the fuel cap will be right below the muffler?Not so sure I like that idea?Be OK as long as it don't leak?After that I have one with the big handle bars that needs the carb rebuilt.Then its back to the turd :bang: LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got home from hauling all the tools back, had to stop in to the owners house to hang a new french door. It was supposed to be left unfinished until I hung it but I found it stained and fully finished. It turned out it was too wide, I had to trim 7/16" off the width before I cut the hinge gains, bored the holes for the handle and latch. Well the painter will have a some touch ups to do.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just got home from hauling all the tools back, had to stop in to the owners house to hang a new french door. It was supposed to be left unfinished until I hung it but I found it stained and fully finished. It turned out it was too wide, I had to trim 7/16" off the width before I cut the hinge gains, bored the holes for the handle and latch. Well the painter will have a some touch ups to do.....LOL



Serves him right. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Almost finished thee whackers.Just got to fix up a gas tank on the one.Started working on the piston ring.Filed it down to .004 end gap now to get that little dished out end on it?May try the chain grinder?Dremel looks to hard to hold on to and get just right!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Almost finished thee whackers.Just got to fix up a gas tank on the one.Started working on the piston ring.Filed it down to .004 end gap now to get that little dished out end on it?May try the chain grinder?Dremel looks to hard to hold on to and get just right!



Just file it with a chain file.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just file it with a chain file.



I knew someone would help me out! LOL I will do just that!After supper tho.Meatloaf and some kind of taters? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I knew someone would help me out! LOL I will do just that!After supper tho.Meatloaf and some kind of taters? LOL



Mmmm Mmmm Mmmm.


----------



## tbone75

Yep it was very good!I am stuffed!And my piston ring is ready to go!Lost a little finger nail and skin from the file LOL Should find out tomorrow if it will run?If this don't work I will put the other jug on and be done with it.Its a open port but it is a Mahle cylinder.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep it was very good!I am stuffed!And my piston ring is ready to go!Lost a little finger nail and skin from the file LOL Should find out tomorrow if it will run?If this don't work I will put the other jug on and be done with it.Its a open port but it is a Mahle cylinder.



That tighter piston will make a difference, especially around idle.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That tighter piston will make a difference, especially around idle.



I sure hope it works? LOL The other ring has a huge end gap!I didn't even measure it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I sure hope it works? LOL The other ring has a huge end gap!I didn't even measure it LOL



You always have to check ring end gap. I have new rings here with over 25 thou gap when pushed up into the cylinder just above the exhaust port, I always check ring end gap up there.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You always have to check ring end gap. I have new rings here with over 25 thou gap when pushed up into the cylinder just above the exhaust port, I always check ring end gap up there.



I didn't do that?Guess I will be LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I didn't do that?Guess I will be LOL



:msp_thumbup: only way to know for sure.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_thumbup: only way to know for sure.



I am going to go check that right now! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

opcorn:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I am going to go check that right now! LOL



So WHAT is the piston clearance !! ??
front to back ?
does it drop in like i discribed ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So WHAT is the piston clearance !! ??
> front to back ?
> does it drop in like i discribed ??



Haven't taken the piston off yet? Do that next! Gap is still .004 !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Haven't taken the piston off yet? Do that next! Gap is still .004 !



That`s a bit tight but if Ron says its ok on those small Huskies then go with it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a bit tight but if Ron says its ok on those small Huskies then go with it.



What would be a normal gap?I forget what Ron said on it?I measured the piston and bore but haven't checked the way Ron told me to? I would forget my head if it wasen't attached some times?I know these pain pills don't help either!I forget all kinds of chit!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Are the rings ductile iron?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a bit tight but if Ron says its ok on those small Huskies then go with it.



Yeh thats ok on them but if there is excessive piston slap that will make the ring rock also.
also i hope that gap is checked near the top of the jug.
always more clearance at bottom.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh thats ok on them but if there is excessive piston slap that will make the ring rock also.
> also i hope that gap is checked near the top of the jug.
> always more clearance at bottom.



At least I did that right!I pushed the ring very close to the top and checked too!


----------



## tbone75

Need to get this thing together tomorrow.Sun. I will be getting cleaned out LOL Mon. I get a patch job LOL Then nothing for at least a week!I am going to be so BORED :bang:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Are the rings ductile iron?



I think it is?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Need to get this thing together tomorrow.Sun. I will be getting cleaned out LOL Mon. I get a patch job LOL Then nothing for at least a week!I am going to be so BORED :bang:



Now,...that`s not much to look forward to but it has to be done so get er done and over with.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think it is?



I would use .006 if it was my saw but Ron knows them a lot better than I.


----------



## tbone75

Measuring the bore and piston.The piston was .015 smaller than the bore.I will still check it the way Ron told me to.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now,...that`s not much to look forward to but it has to be done so get er done and over with.



Yes this thing hurts all the time.And don't cough!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

what you been into Ron?Haven't seen much of you on here?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Measuring the bore and piston.The piston was .015 smaller than the bore.I will still check it the way Ron told me to.



That sounds excessive, is that the scored piston?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That sounds excessive, is that the scored piston?



It may be differen't?I have to many things written on this paper?I should just go do it again to be sure on that?Need to toss a log on the fire so I will check that too.


----------



## tbone75

OK this may sound better LOL Cylinder measures 4.30mm Piston 44.20mm


----------



## sefh3

Whoo Hooo I'm able to log on tonight.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> OK this may sound better LOL Cylinder measures 4.30mm Piston 44.20mm



That's why them Huskies don't run well. Cylinder is only 4mm...Sorry John had to... Should that be 43.00mm?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> That's why them Huskies don't run well. Cylinder is only 4mm...Sorry John had to... Should that be 43.00mm?



:hmm3grin2orange: Lets try 44.30mm and 44.20mm Deaf,dumb and blind too it seems? :hmm3grin2orange: It sucks to get old LOL


----------



## sefh3

Where did everyone go?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Where did everyone go?



SLACKERS all zzzzzzzzzz LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Site is acting up again, server is too busy, try again later, bla bla bla...LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> SLACKERS all zzzzzzzzzz LOL



That's what I was thinking. Where you looking for something for a Stihl 310? I can't remember what it was and if you found it yet.


----------



## sefh3

I had that all yesterday and last night........server too busy blah blah blah


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its getting late here, got things to do tomorrow so its Night all for me.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> That's what I was thinking. Where you looking for something for a Stihl 310? I can't remember what it was and if you found it yet.



Yep still need one of them cup washers that hold the brake handle on.Found everything else!


----------



## dancan

The alarm cat went off so it's time to get up ZZZSlackers !


----------



## RandyMac

I am up.


----------



## dancan

The others must stihl be dreaming about fast cutting saws , ZZZSlackers !


----------



## RandyMac

The fuzz is profiling again, it is fat chick night again, 7 out of 9 arrests tonight have been overly hefty young women.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> The fuzz is profiling again, it is fat chick night again, 7 out of 9 arrests tonight have been overly hefty young women.



Must of been a bad run of coffee brandy.......that alaways gets em going......


----------



## RandyMac

Every other Friday is fat chick night, sometimes as many as 12 FCs in a shift.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I'm up! Off to go cutting again today, still cleaning up after the Halloween snowstorm.

Picked up a couple of older hammermill chipper shredders yesterday. One's a MacKissic and the other is a Roto-hoe. Solid old beasts with 5HP Briggs engines. Should have one running later today for all the branches that have come down. I really enjoy finding old, solid equipment and making it run again.


----------



## little possum

Dog is up with me, smells like she has been rollin in diesel fuel. Glad she wasnt in the bed!
Yall have a good day


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Every other Friday is fat chick night, sometimes as many as 12 FCs in a shift.



HAHAHA......FCs HAHA.......well you know, here in Maine there more than a few FCs but alot of guys look at it this way..........."they be warm in the winter and provide good shade in the summer" LOL!!! Up here. on the weekend, they get charged up on Allens Coffee Brandy and milk......Gallon of milk and a half gallon of brandy.....Hence the term for this particular, favorite beverage is "Fat A$$ in-a-Glass" Any bartender knows how to mix this....


----------



## RandyMac

LOL Fat Ass in a Glass!!

Our main sallyport has been out of action for months, the city cops ran into it once too often. Well just a bit ago, one of the peachfuzzed city boys brings us another victim of the blubber hunt, unloading outside in a heavy squall.
This particular hill of nasty mouthed, wobbling flesh is only 19 years old, 5'8" 285, blew a .18 on the meter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The others must stihl be dreaming about fast cutting saws , ZZZSlackers !



Not dreaming of them, got my real fast cutting saws out for real,the new PP655 modified and the rebuilt P62. These saws are the real thing, pure fun to run. The Stihls are fast but just Ho Hum.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not dreaming of them, got my real fast cutting saws out for real,the new PP655 modified and the rebuilt P62. These saws are the real thing, pure fun to run. The Stihls are fast but just Ho Hum.



I gotts ta write this down........let's see..Stihls are...... Hoe Hum.....OK got it......LOLOL!!!


Sounds like you are in for some fun cutting with fresh big saws!! It's always a real good feeling to put a fresh built saw to wood. Good day for it too. We are crystal clear here...big blue sky but the wind is running about a 30knts SW with gusts to 40knts. We were planning on going out to the island for a pre thanksgiving overnite but scrapped that plan..to much wind...

Worked on my tractor all day yesterday...found the fuzzy starting connections on the switches...cleaned and sanded all post connections and then put the dielectric grease to em. Had to pull the steering wheel to get the dash off but while I was in there I got all the light working again. The 4-ways and high and low beam headlights haven't worked for a few yrs. So it took most all day but fixed and repaired all there was to fix and put it all back together. Had to order headlight bulbs online...quite special Japanese bulbs. Dealer wanted like $14.95 each....bought a 10pk for $6.00 + $8.00 shipping LOL!! But stiil got 10 for the price of one...will be here Tues AND I didn't have to drive all the way to Bangor to buy a light bulb!!!

Gotta clean up a pair of 630s today one is mine and the other is a clients 630V (heated handles) Mine is going the same exact route as my 61/268 in my sig...exactly except it will be RED!!!! The 630V is getting the cyl from mine and a new Meteor, carb kit etc the usual clean up and rebuild except it needed a cyl. The guy stripped the threads out on both muffler studs and then tried to weld them in on the saw.......not good... I have to put a new crankshaft, bearing and seals in mine then the ported 268XP P&C, 670 carb, dual port muffler etc.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not dreaming of them, got my real fast cutting saws out for real,the new PP655 modified and the rebuilt P62. These saws are the real thing, pure fun to run. The Stihls are fast but just Ho Hum.



I had to read this several times!Like Robin said I got to write this down!Jerry said Stihls are Ho Hum! WOW :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

This server crap is getting on my nerves!Can't get on here most of the time lately?They need to get that old thing replaced LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I think that they have someone new working on there servers and what not, maybe he isnt cut out for the job? lol 
Anywho Hey ya'll had a wild night last night  
Sewer is backing up, and its not the citys problem. Looks like i have a roto-rutting job to do today :frown:
Cant wait to get out and cut with my Powerhouse 076  
Randy is dreaming about fat chicks :msp_thumbup: More pushin' for the cushion!! I dreamed of breaking my cell phone screen by throwing it on a nail... weird huh? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I think that they have someone new working on there servers and what not, maybe he isnt cut out for the job? lol
> Anywho Hey ya'll had a wild night last night
> Sewer is backing up, and its not the citys problem. Looks like i have a roto-rutting job to do today :frown:
> Cant wait to get out and cut with my Powerhouse 076
> Randy is dreaming about fat chicks :msp_thumbup: More pushin' for the cushion!! I dreamed of breaking my cell phone screen by throwing it on a nail... weird huh? :msp_confused:



OOOOoooooHHHHhhhhh You are going to have some fun today! One thing I never wanted to be was a plumber! At your age you should be dreaming about girls!Not cell phones? :msp_confused: Let us know how that Ho Hum barn door stop works :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got this PIA turd back together again.Did the piston drop test.Didn't hear it hit the bottom!Very little movement in the jug.Have no idea how I could measure the slop?But it isn't much.Compression is still very low I think 115.I just hope it will come up if I can get it started?Checked the ring at the very top of the jug..004 was a little tight so I filed it a bit more now its .006 at the bottom and a little less at the top.Don't have a .005 gauge?.004 is a bit loose up there and .006 won't go.I think I am as good as its going to get.Last chance for this jug!


----------



## little possum

John are the rings new?

My 350 didnt pull but 120, dropped the gasket for 130#s.


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not dreaming of them, got my real fast cutting saws out for real,the new PP655 modified and the rebuilt P62. These saws are the real thing, pure fun to run. The Stihls are fast but just Ho Hum.



Now that is sig line material.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> John are the rings new?
> 
> My 350 didnt pull but 120, dropped the gasket for 130#s.



No this was a 45mm ring I filed down to fit a 44mm piston.Got it to fire up and ran it 30 mins or so.Compression came up to 130 hot.Still have a small idle problem.It will but its a bit fast or it stalls out if running where it should be.Starting it hot is also a little problem.It has to be on fast idle to start.But does it ever rev fast!Twist in my hands real nice LOL Going to put the B&C on and try it some more after I rest the back its hurting bad today?Rain is moving in!Another problem is I broke the muffler gasket :bang: No extras!Didn't get one with the P&C kit Ron has?Just have to order 2 LOL So it seems my second try at porting may run yet? LOL


----------



## dancan




----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


>



I was hoping you would come up with a fat chick in a yellow dress smoking a pall mall..
get randy really excited !!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> No this was a 45mm ring I filed down to fit a 44mm piston.Got it to fire up and ran it 30 mins or so.Compression came up to 130 hot.Still have a small idle problem.It will but its a bit fast or it stalls out if running where it should be.Starting it hot is also a little problem.It has to be on fast idle to start.But does it ever rev fast!Twist in my hands real nice LOL Going to put the B&C on and try it some more after I rest the back its hurting bad today?Rain is moving in!Another problem is I broke the muffler gasket :bang: No extras!Didn't get one with the P&C kit Ron has?Just have to order 2 LOL So it seems my second try at porting may run yet? LOL



I see you and I learn much the same way. Congrats on getting it running. Ain't it great to have something like that come together where you can see, hear, and feel your work produce something? 
I haven't finished my first porting project but I'll be happy if the thing still runs!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

Yellow doesn't seem to be popular with the "Full Figured" ladies .







But this one was thinking she'd fit in a nice yellow dress .


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

You guys are BAD today! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

John, I think a bar and chain will help with the tuning. I try not to run many saws without them, done chased 1 too many clutches across the shop, and yard 


I think we got gasket material with metal in it for exhaust gaskets at Autozone. Maybe it was Napa, I cant remember. We have a nibbler to cut out what we need, but Im sure you could improvise.


----------



## RandyMac

LMAO!!!!
There is something about roundness that appeals to me, but there is such a thing as being excessive.


----------



## tbone75

That is much better Randy!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll Gonna be getting an 051 and 028 around wednesday for 50 bucks


----------



## pioneerguy600

You guys are taking the Ho Hum statement all wrong,...LOL
I meant Pioneers are getting rarer, they are much different form modern Stihls. Reed valve saws are real torque monsters and have a very distinctive sound when loaded in the cut, pure fun to run that way. My Stihls are fast but don`t have that stump pulling torque no do they have that deep reed valve drone, that sound is music to my ears, probably caused my tinninitis...LOL
I can go out and buy a Stihl just about anywhere but it is tough to find a good Pioneer P62 or PP655.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes,..yes, I like Randy`s pict. of that pleasingly plump female very much...LOL


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> You guys are taking the Ho Hum statement all wrong,...LOL
> I meant Pioneers are getting rarer, they are much different form modern Stihls. Reed valve saws are real torque monsters and have a very distinctive sound when loaded in the cut, pure fun to run that way. My Stihls are fast but don`t have that stump pulling torque no do they have that deep reed valve drone, that sound is music to my ears, probably caused my tinninitis...LOL
> I can go out and buy a Stihl just about anywhere but it is tough to find a good Pioneer P62 or PP655.



wink wink nudge nudge say no more


----------



## tbone75

Well this turd is running much better!Idles good now cuts good too!No problem in a 18" Elm log I have laying here.Just needed a little more tuning.The cab is very very touchy now!Hit it and it jumps right up!Acts like its going to run?Damb good thing too! :hmm3grin2orange: It was very close to chit can! Any more trouble out of this P&C and it will be scrap! LOL But I did learn a LOT with this turd so its all good :biggrin: A great big thanks to Ron & Jerry  Never could have done it with out you guys


----------



## pioneerguy600

Running any modern chainsaw is sort of Ho Hum to me, they are just a tool to get a job done as fast as possible with the least amount of wear and tear on my old body. I never found the same amount of happiness running them as I did back when I had to run Pioneers, that was from 1962- 1979. Seems like those were the most happy days of my life, maybe cause I was younger and stronger back then.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well this turd is running much better!Idles good now cuts good too!No problem in a 18" Elm log I have laying here.Just needed a little more tuning.The cab is very very touchy now!Hit it and it jumps right up!Acts like its going to run?Damb good thing too! :hmm3grin2orange: It was very close to chit can! Any more trouble out of this P&C and it will be scrap! LOL But I did learn a LOT with this turd so its all good :biggrin: A great big thanks to Ron & Jerry  Never could have done it with out you guys



Good to hear that John, always happy to help out a fellow chainsaw nut...LOL


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Running any modern chainsaw is sort of Ho Hum to me, they are just a tool to get a job done as fast as possible with the least amount of wear and tear on my old body. I never found the same amount of happiness running them as I did back when I had to run Pioneers, that was from 1962- 1979. Seems like those were the most happy days of my life, maybe cause I was younger and stronger back then.



Gotcha, new saws are just tools, they are lacking in character.
Cars are the same.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to hear that John, always happy to help out a fellow chainsaw nut...LOL



Mostly just a nut that likes chainsaws LOL Or Nutty Buddy as Ron called me! :big_smile:


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> LMAO!!!!
> There is something about roundness that appeals to me, but there is such a thing as being excessive.




[video=youtube;8jrVEJdinrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jrVEJdinrE&html5=True[/video]


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Gotcha, new saws are just tools, they are lacking in character.
> Cars are the same.



You got that right!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

The roto rutting went good today. 

Worked on my 250 McCulloch today. Found it it had an air leak. Put new gasket on the carb to the intake. Didnt work. Air leak in the carb somwhere Im thinking. Gonna switch them out with my 1-43 and see if it helps?


----------



## dancan

New cars .... @%@&[email protected]^ junk when you got to work on them :msp_mad:.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I see you and I learn much the same way. Congrats on getting it running. Ain't it great to have something like that come together where you can see, hear, and feel your work produce something?
> I haven't finished my first porting project but I'll be happy if the thing still runs!!:msp_tongue:



Yes it does make me feel good!But what a pain getting there LOL Would have been much easier if I used all new parts instead of junk parts? But using junk is half the fun for me just to see if I can make it run?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes it does make me feel good!But what a pain getting there LOL Would have been much easier if I used all new parts instead of junk parts? But using junk is half the fun for me just to see if I can make it run?



Any body can make a modern chainsaw run with new parts...LOL
Try restoring an old vintage chainsaw with NLA parts and it becomes a bit more challenging.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Any body can make a modern chainsaw run with new parts...LOL
> Try restoring an old vintage chainsaw with NLA parts and it becomes a bit more challenging.



Yes I know it would be a huge challenge LOL But that is when we all yell HEY JERRY !!


----------



## little possum

Yikes Jerry, now I like a challenge every now and then, but I believe even I would have left that one in the scrap yard


----------



## tbone75

Is that one your working on or you already did Jerry?Not much there to start with!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Is that one your working on or you already did Jerry?Not much there to start with!



That is now a running chainsaw, I rebuilt it for a fellow I know, it was his dads saw that was left at a backwoods camp for many years, the camp fell down and collapsed on that saw partially burying it. He wanted it restored but it was too far gone for a restoration, it was deeply pitted and a lot of rust. I put just enough good/new or used parts into it to get it running.


----------



## tbone75

Just went and checked the compression on the turd.170 cold!! WOW !! No wonder it started running better LOL I also swapped out plugs.Went from a cj6 to cj7 ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just went and checked the compression on the turd.170 cold!! WOW !! No wonder it started running better LOL I also swapped out plugs.Went from a cj6 to cj7 ?



Cold compression is always better than hot compression, the cylinder shrinks more than the piston does so the rings and piston fit tighter. Either plug you used will run the saw the same, the 7 is a little hotter but not necessary for a chainsaw.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is now a running chainsaw, I rebuilt it for a fellow I know, it was his dads saw that was left at a backwoods camp for many years, the camp fell down and collapsed on that saw partially burying it. He wanted it restored but it was too far gone for a restoration, it was deeply pitted and a lot of rust. I put just enough good/new or used parts into it to get it running.



Happen to have a finished pic?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cold compression is always better than hot compression, the cylinder shrinks more than the piston does so the rings and piston fit tighter. Either plug you used will run the saw the same, the 7 is a little hotter but not necessary for a chainsaw.



I was trying that because of the low compression to start with.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Happen to have a finished pic?



I have some but not in my Picassa account, it was not much to look at, he did not want to pay me to paint it, just make it run so once it was running he paid me and said if he saved up some more he would get it painted.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You guys are taking the Ho Hum statement all wrong,...LOL
> I meant Pioneers are getting rarer, they are much different form modern Stihls. Reed valve saws are real torque monsters and have a very distinctive sound when loaded in the cut, pure fun to run that way. My Stihls are fast but don`t have that stump pulling torque no do they have that deep reed valve drone, that sound is music to my ears, probably caused my tinninitis...LOL
> I can go out and buy a Stihl just about anywhere but it is tough to find a good Pioneer P62 or PP655.



like you said,ho hum..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> like you said,ho hum..



Been waiting for you to see that! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Well this turd is running much better!Idles good now cuts good too!No problem in a 18" Elm log I have laying here.Just needed a little more tuning.The cab is very very touchy now!Hit it and it jumps right up!Acts like its going to run?Damb good thing too! :hmm3grin2orange: It was very close to chit can! Any more trouble out of this P&C and it will be scrap! LOL But I did learn a LOT with this turd so its all good :biggrin: A great big thanks to Ron & Jerry  Never could have done it with out you guys



Aint it nice when you hit the trigger and it takes off :::
sometime when you get a chance with a good saw and good p&c will make a big diff


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> like you said,ho hum..


 :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to hear that John, always happy to help out a fellow chainsaw nut...LOL



Pssstt....... ( i think that nut may be cross threaded ??  )


----------



## pioneerguy600

John,...I could only find some picts of when I was cleaning up that saw in the bead blaster and after priming it.
It did not look like this one...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Aint it nice when you hit the trigger and it takes off :::
> sometime when you get a chance with a good saw and good p&c will make a big diff



It is nice! Can't wait to see how the new one acts!I know it will be better than this one!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> It is nice! Can't wait to see how the new one acts!I know it will be better than this one!



Should be getting back to that soon.
been to much going on here as you have probly noticed by my lack of posting last few days.
today was at the wake and funeral of my best friends father 
put a big dent in the meds,wil run out agian soon and the have to fight that again !
have to be in the right frame of mind before putting that grinder to a jug..
if it was MINE would be screaming 16k rpm on a saw by now !! LOL !!




stihl,,ho hum..


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


>



EEEEeeewwwwwww!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Should be getting back to that soon.
> been to much going on here as you have probly noticed by my lack of posting last few days.
> today was at the wake and funeral of my best friends father
> put a big dent in the meds,wil run out agian soon and the have to fight that again !
> have to be in the right frame of mind before putting that grinder to a jug..
> if it was MINE would be screaming 16k rpm on a saw by now !! LOL !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stihl,,ho hum..



Sorry to hear about your friend.Don't worry about that jug right now.I don't need right at the moment LOL When ever you get time and feel like it.


----------



## tbone75

It will be a very fun day tomorrow.Not allowed to eat at all!Only allowed to drink clear liquids till 11pm.Plus got to start the clean out at 6pm UGH!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It will be a very fun day tomorrow.Not allowed to eat at all!Only allowed to drink clear liquids till 11pm.Plus got to start the clean out at 6pm UGH!



Holy chit!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Holy chit!



Yep going to be a lot of that going on! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep going to be a lot of that going on! LOL



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Jerry was you cutting wood today?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> It will be a very fun day tomorrow.Not allowed to eat at all!Only allowed to drink clear liquids till 11pm.Plus got to start the clean out at 6pm UGH!



:biggrin: went thru that,couldnt do it,HURT to much !!
start at 6pm ?? LOL !!! 
at least you be up before Dan ! in fact up all night 
you gonna wish you had one of those french candian toilets,called a bidet 
find yourself a good book and get comfortable 
it was the cramps that got me..
oh my,,you gonna be one misearable sob !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> :biggrin: went thru that,couldnt do it,HURT to much !!
> start at 6pm ?? LOL !!!
> at least you be up before Dan ! in fact up all night
> you gonna wish you had one of those french candian toilets,called a bidet
> find yourself a good book and get comfortable
> it was the cramps that got me..
> oh my,,you gonna be one misearable sob !!



Thanks Ron!Now I feel better :help: :hmm3grin2orange: I remember what you told us you were going through! Got to be in there at 7am to get roto-rooted then surgery right after that!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry was you cutting wood today?



Yes I had the big guns out today, got some nice hardwood from all the trees we dropped, pulled a couple over with the truck, others fell the way they leaned,...well sort of...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Ron!Now I feel better :help: :hmm3grin2orange: I remember what you told us you were going through! Got to be in there at 7am to get roto-rooted then surgery right after that!



Just gotta buck up buttercup and get er done, you will feel much better once you heal up.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just gotta buck up buttercup and get er done, you will feel much better once you heal up.



Yes I will be happy to be patched back up!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes I had the big guns out today, got some nice hardwood from all the trees we dropped, pulled a couple over with the truck, others fell the way they leaned,...well sort of...LOL



Sort of? That don't sound like Jerry? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yes I will be happy to be patched back up!



you gotta drink that gallon of " go lightly " ??


----------



## tbone75

Hey Jacob what you doing down there?Fingers broke? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

HAHA no there not. 
Thinking some things out, and listening to music.. And talking to my gf


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> you gotta drink that gallon of " go lightly " ??



1/2 gallon of one thing then a quart of another.Glass full every half hour!


----------



## 8433jeff

ChainsawmanXX said:


> HAHA no there not.
> Thinking some things out, and listening to music.. And talking to my gf



Hes busy conducting business, do not distract him. Any more than he is now anyways.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> HAHA no there not.
> Thinking some things out, and listening to music.. And talking to my gf



You stihl have them 044 cases?I have a spare 350 jug and new piston?


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> Hes busy conducting business, do not distract him. Any more than he is now anyways.



Very easy to do! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Very easy to do! :hmm3grin2orange:



That nice little possum walking across your yard didnt look to bad! HA


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Look on the jugs on them saws :cool2:
Oh sorry guys Talking to ebay


----------



## roncoinc

Me thinks John may be a pain in the butt tomorrow


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Me thinks John may be a pain in the butt tomorrow



Johnny the bear?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Me thinks John may be a pain in the butt tomorrow



My butt will be in pain tomorrow! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

How's the wife doing John?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sort of? That don't sound like Jerry? LOL



LOL,..they fell where I wanted them, not directly the way they were leaning, I can influence the fall somewhat.
Later in the afternoon I went shopping and bought new winter boots, paid $227. fror insulated waterproof rubber boots, picked up some new felling wedges at Green Diamond and a big new backpack. I have been looking for a big sturdy backpack for a couple of years now but could not find one as good as my old Grizzly, that pack deserves to be retired. Looked at the new Stihl saws on display at Green Diamond, they are nice looking but don`t intrest me much, just too stylized I guess....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..they fell where I wanted them, not directly the way they were leaning, I can influence the fall somewhat.
> Later in the afternoon I went shopping and bought new winter boots, paid $227. fror insulated waterproof rubber boots, picked up some new felling wedges at Green Diamond and a big new backpack. I have been looking for a big sturdy backpack for a couple of years now but could not find one as good as my old Grizzly, that pack deserves to be retired. Looked at the new Stihl saws on display at Green Diamond, they are nice looking but don`t intrest me much, just too stylized I guess....LOL



I Agree with you on that one Jerry! 
The new 441 saws look like some aerodynamic contraception.. I missed when they looked like blocks of steel


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..they fell where I wanted them, not directly the way they were leaning, I can influence the fall somewhat.
> Later in the afternoon I went shopping and bought new winter boots, paid $227. fror insulated waterproof rubber boots, picked up some new felling wedges at Green Diamond and a big new backpack. I have been looking for a big sturdy backpack for a couple of years now but could not find one as good as my old Grizzly, that pack deserves to be retired. Looked at the new Stihl saws on display at Green Diamond, they are nice looking but don`t intrest me much, just too stylized I guess....LOL



Yeh,,they are kind of " ho hum " 
get your boots at the salvation army !!


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I Agree with you on that one Jerry!
> The new 441 saws look like some aerodynamic contraception.. I missed when they looked like blocks of steel



bricks of steel.
concrete blocks


----------



## roncoinc

Getting an internal server error,,,operator has run out of memory 

dont think it hasn;t been a little slice of heaven 

IT HAS NOT !!!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> How's the wife doing John?



She is doing just fine!Sleeping right now LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,they are kind of " ho hum "
> get your boots at the salvation army !!



Yep,..they were very glad to get the [email protected] donation for them...LOL
Actually stopped in to see an old friend that runs a sporting goods store just outside Dartmouth, had not seen him in a couple of years. He had a lot of very nice boots out on display, he gave me a very nice discount on the price of them, about $52. under the price of them at Marks Work Wharehouse.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> bricks of steel.
> concrete blocks


 I blame your orange turds  
They started it and Stihl just tried to compete! HAHA


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> She is doing just fine!Sleeping right now LOL



Good to hear! Hope were in town again sometime, We'll treat ya'll to dinner!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I Agree with you on that one Jerry!
> The new 441 saws look like some aerodynamic contraception.. I missed when they looked like blocks of steel



They don`t look as solid as they used to but that aerodynamic look may make for better handling in brush and tree tops.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Getting an internal server error,,,operator has run out of memory
> 
> dont think it hasn;t been a little slice of heaven
> 
> IT HAS NOT !!!!



Getting on my nerves worse than the Husky! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Getting an internal server error,,,operator has run out of memory
> 
> dont think it hasn;t been a little slice of heaven
> 
> IT HAS NOT !!!!



The operator needs a nap!


----------



## tbone75

Just had my last snack till Mon. afternoon! I am not going to like this! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Just had my last snack till Mon. afternoon! I am not going to like this! :msp_thumbdn:



LOL Today and yesterday I only had breakfast this morning and that was the only real meal I had of the day. Never even noticed Til I really thought about it!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> LOL Today and yesterday I only had breakfast this morning and that was the only real meal I had of the day. Never even noticed Til I really thought about it!



I like to eat!All day long LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I like to eat!All day long LOL



HAHA Thats where all your orange turds went?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> HAHA Thats where all your orange turds went?



:waaaht:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Just had my last snack till Mon. afternoon! I am not going to like this! :msp_thumbdn:



Best of luck with that. I don't think I'll make it until morning. 

Also, a little tip...get a seat belt to wear while you're on the toilet.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Best of luck with that. I don't think I'll make it until morning.
> 
> Also, a little tip...get a seat belt to wear while you're on the toilet.



Thought about that?I will ask the wife if she sit on my lap and hold me down. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not much help here this evening, hope to get some more cutting in tomorrow, got8 nice maple trees to take down, they are nusiance trees that are tight clearance takedowns.Will get some good wood from them but I really don`t need more firewood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thought about that?I will ask the wife if she sit on my lap and hold me down. :hmm3grin2orange:



Jet fuel!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jet fuel!



:hmm3grin2orange: Your up late Jerry! Dan will be up yelling at us in a couple hours! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Your up late Jerry! Dan will be up yelling at us in a couple hours! LOL



Yea,..don`t have to get up real early tomorrow morning but its getting close to snoozy time. Heck Dan will be getting up any time now....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

If I stay up all night,..I still won`t be up before Dan since I did not go down at all...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea,..don`t have to get up real early tomorrow morning but its getting close to snoozy time. Heck Dan will be getting up any time now....LOL



Slacker Dan can't hang with the old guys LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If I stay up all night,..I still won`t be up before Dan since I did not go down at all...LOL



Dang you right he still has us LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to run this 350 some more tomorrow to check the compression cold and hot to see how much different it is.The ring must be getting seated now.


----------



## tbone75

Next I want a degree wheel to learn how to do the numbers.


----------



## tbone75

My next saw to port is the Ryobi I have just for fun.Ron likes his so it must help.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> My next saw to port is the Ryobi I have just for fun.Ron likes his so it must help.



Poulan Pro


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Poulan Pro



I have a 220 Pro and a 260 Pro I can do? And 2 homelites Ranger & Bandit too.Plus a 017 and a 2000 and 2300 I could do?And wildthings LOL Forgot the little Husky 142 that could be done also?Plus the 2 Craftsman 3300s may even do the little 280 Echo


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> i have a 220 pro and a 260 pro i can do? And 2 homelites ranger & bandit too.plus a 017 and a 2000 and 2300 i could do?and wildthings lol


 wildthing!


----------



## tbone75

Robin is up late or early?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin is up late or early?



Up late John...geeeze you guys layed down some pages tonite......took me an hour to catch up...been up to where I keep the hoss,,,the lady wanted to have a lobster feed to send off a friend of ours that winters sailing charter boats in Antigua...more than a couple Ballentines and half a bottle of Jameson Irish whisky later and he's gone....and I 'm a tad shakey...LOL!!! Good luck tomorrow John.....that evacuation route sucks and the operation isn't all that great either but in the end you'll be better for it!!


Hoe Hum it's Stihl late and I'm off to bed....gonna have to sleep fast to git ahead of Dan in the morning!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ya'll old men went and fell asleep on me  

Another sleepless night


----------



## dancan

I threw the alarm cat out last knight so I could sleep in , I would have posted earlier but it took me an hour to read all the pages .
ZZZSlackers !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Just had my last snack till Mon. afternoon! I am not going to like this! :msp_thumbdn:



I won't make fun of you at your misery .







lasagne pizza cheese burger prime rib roast chicken roast turkey barbecue t-bone ice cream apple pie cherry pie home made Boston baked beans Ron's home made chilli lobster pan fried haddock


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Best of luck today, John. By the end of the week you'll be a new man.


----------



## dancan

I think John's trying to sleep the day away so he doesn't have to think about food .







black forest cake chocolate cake Boston cream doughnuts baked potatoes roast beef with mashed potatoes and gravy spaghetti and meat balls


----------



## Cantdog

I expect John doesn't have time or feel much like typing just now........Good Luck John!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I think John's trying to sleep the day away so he doesn't have to think about food .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black forest cake chocolate cake Boston cream doughnuts baked potatoes roast beef with mashed potatoes and gravy spaghetti and meat balls





HAHAHA!!! I didn't see the bottom line (fine print) of this post the first time around!!! As Ron would say "that's just meen" LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I won't make fun of you at your misery .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lasagne pizza cheese burger prime rib roast chicken roast turkey barbecue t-bone ice cream apple pie cherry pie home made Boston baked beans Ron's home made chilli lobster pan fried haddock



I see you didn't make fun? :msp_angry: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Yep Dan is being very meen! LOL I never eat breakfast so I will be good for a while yet!


----------



## tbone75

I wonder how many pounds I will drop today? May have to check that? LOL


----------



## dancan

I'll think of you when I'm having a glass of water :msp_biggrin: .


----------



## roncoinc

Man this has to be the biggest pizza i ever made !!
gotta be 18 inches covered in pepperonie and lots of garlic and mater sauce.. 
BURP !


----------



## dancan

Ron , I think you should have some chicken wings for desert and a nice cold glass of beer to wash it down :msp_smile: .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , I think you should have some chicken wings for desert and a nice cold glass of beer to wash it down :msp_smile: .



Somebody left a couple beers here yestday and i dis have one with the pizza,ate to much so will do the wing later,,,,,with LOTS of sauce on em


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Yep Dan is being very meen! LOL I never eat breakfast so I will be good for a while yet!



I'm not going to have fun at your expense, John. However, I'm laughing out loud at some of the "encouragement" you're getting. 

Best of luck and a speedy recovery.


----------



## tbone75

You guys are a bunch of #$##%%$#@ :hmm3grin2orange: Hate to bust your bubbles but you aint getting to me! YET? I will remember this too! One of these days the shoe will be on the other foot. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hey smart arses! I can have jello till 11pm :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ron , I think you should have some chicken wings for desert and a nice cold glass of beer to wash it down :msp_smile: .



Don't like chicken wings and I don't drink? What else you got? :msp_smile:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey John  I just had a good ol turkey sandmich :0


----------



## tbone75

Had to tear apart the brake for this turd.Didn't want to work because it was so full of crap.Getting that spring back in there was a huge PIA ! My machinist buddy stopped by to pick up my carbide bits to sharpen for me.And to pick up a saw I gave him.Poor guy has been cutting all his fire wood with a 36cc wildthing for a few years!!!!He helped me get the flywheel off this old TS350 demo saw!I thought it had points in there.Nope it don't so I need a coil for it I guess.Now to find one of them?And try to find out how to set the gap in there?Jerry may know how to do it?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey John  I just had a good ol turkey sandmich :0



Open face with gravy all over it! YUMMY!!


----------



## roncoinc

Take it easy John ,,just turn the other "cheek" LOL !!

who make a TS cutoff saw ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Take it easy John ,,just turn the other "cheek" LOL !!
> 
> who make a TS cutoff saw ??



LOL Stihl :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Heres Breakfast,Lunch and Dinner :msp_angry:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> LOL Stihl :msp_scared:



Ok,,i guess thats how it it when you own a stihl TS !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Heres Breakfast,Lunch and Dinner :msp_angry:



That jello had better NOT be red !!
if it is they will turn you down !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,i guess thats how it it when you own a stihl TS !!



The coil is behind the flywheel on this thing.Never seen nothing like this?How you get in there to set the gap?????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That jello had better NOT be red !!
> if it is they will turn you down !



This paper don't say nothing about that? Just says jello?This I am eating is watermellon


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This paper don't say nothing about that? Just says jello?This I am eating is watermellon



nonononononon,,no,no,...
they look for red !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> nonononononon,,no,no,...
> they look for red !



Well guess they should have put that on this paper they gave me?They didn't say nothing about it either?May just be getting the patch job tomorrow?


----------



## tbone75

To bad I can't call the Dr. to find out about that?


----------



## tbone75

Wife just talked to my FIL.He had this done a couple years ago.He said the same as Ron. No red anything.Now why wouldn't they tell me that or put it on this paper they gave me?


----------



## tbone75

Ron this paper says I can have Cranberry juice?That is red?


----------



## tbone75

I am having the roto-root done at 7:30 am then patched up at 8am so I will just tell them what I ate and see what happens?May get out the probing LOL


----------



## dancan

I talked to your Doc and he says it's still on and he thanked me for the bucket of Nova Scotia sand


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I talked to your Doc and he says it's still on and he thanked me for the bucket of Nova Scotia sand



Dan you are the worst of the bunch! :hmm3grin2orange: One of these days you will get the roto-rooter treatment too!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dan you are the worst of the bunch! :hmm3grin2orange: One of these days you will get the roto-rooter treatment too!



His time will come.....LOL!! I guess I didn't realize you were having more than just the hernia operation done.........been there done that (both)...... but not at the same time.....the worst part of the oscapy is the purge cycle!! AND gacking down that "lemonaid" BLAAAAAAHHH!! (rite ron????)


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey there everybody!! 
Who's eating some good food today? :msp_biggrin:
Hey John ya know where just pulling your tail :tongue2:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan you are the worst of the bunch! :hmm3grin2orange: One of these days you will get the roto-rooter treatment too!



I noticed that you didn't click on the like button for sending the gift LOL :msp_biggrin: .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I noticed that you didn't click on the like button for sending the gift LOL :msp_biggrin: .



NO! LOL I am starting my clean out :msp_scared: Miralax mixed with gater aid crap.Then at 9pm I have magnesium citrate to drik too! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

These are on sale .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> These are on sale .



I don't want to leave it all in there! Its got to GO!! :msp_scared: Second glass ready to drink!No action yet?WTF????


----------



## tbone75

I know pics or it didn't happen.I will get you guys some pics soon!


----------



## little possum

Gonna be bad when they deny you for eatin red jello :msp_sad:

But maybe you can get by with it.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Gonna be bad when they deny you for eatin red jello :msp_sad:
> 
> But maybe you can get by with it.



Find out in the morning?To late now LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron this paper says I can have Cranberry juice?That is red?



Not all is and not that dark colored.and it's liquid.prob ment the white juice.


prob pre -op discussed colors.
i meen if they are looking for red in addition to polyps why would they let you have anything that could confuse them ??
if they do it after eating red stuff you will get a sub starndard exam..
google it up on the internet,NO red,orange etc..
maybe the juice be cleaned out come time to do it ?
time NOW to go to nothing but clear and drink a lot.
hope for the best 
ask them after if you were clear enough.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> His time will come.....LOL!! I guess I didn't realize you were having more than just the hernia operation done.........been there done that (both)...... but not at the same time.....the worst part of the oscapy is the purge cycle!! AND gacking down that "lemonaid" BLAAAAAAHHH!! (rite ron????)




The "purge" is what did me in,havent had so much pain since,,i had a toothache and and ear ache and a broken leg at the same time.
first time i almost passed out from pain.
dot worry John,when "IT" happens make sure you have a book handy 
i had to call mine off,the more i drank the worse it got..if i could have drove a car i would have gone to the emergency room it hurt that bad.
the cramps tore me apart !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Not all is and not that dark colored.and it's liquid.prob ment the white juice.
> 
> 
> prob pre -op discussed colors.
> i meen if they are looking for red in addition to polyps why would they let you have anything that could confuse them ??
> if they do it after eating red stuff you will get a sub starndard exam..
> google it up on the internet,NO red,orange etc..
> maybe the juice be cleaned out come time to do it ?
> time NOW to go to nothing but clear and drink a lot.
> hope for the best
> ask them after if you were clear enough.



I will have the wife ask them.Dr. said I should have this done while they were at it because of my age.All he said they would look for polyps.Jello was just a light red?Hate to do this crap for nothing! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The "purge" is what did me in,havent had so much pain since,,i had a toothache and and ear ache and a broken leg at the same time.
> first time i almost passed out from pain.
> dot worry John,when "IT" happens make sure you have a book handy
> i had to call mine off,the more i drank the worse it got..if i could have drove a car i would have gone to the emergency room it hurt that bad.
> the cramps tore me apart !



Hope I don't get that!! This paper says no Grapefruit,orange,Tomato juice or anything with milk.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I am having the roto-root done at 7:30 am then patched up at 8am so I will just tell them what I ate and see what happens?May get out the probing LOL



Don't worry John , we're all rooting for ya !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't worry John , we're all rooting for ya !



:monkey:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Don't worry John , we're all rooting for ya !



Roto rooting??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Don't worry John , we're all rooting for ya !



BAD one Dan !! LOL !!!!

your almost as meen as Jerry !!


----------



## Cantdog

Oh-Oh.....what happened to John????

Probably had to run.......had someplace to go..........QUICKLY!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh-Oh.....what happened to John????
> 
> Probably had to run.......had someplace to go..........QUICKLY!!!!!



Speedy Johngoless.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh-Oh.....what happened to John????
> 
> Probably had to run.......had someplace to go..........QUICKLY!!!!!



Nothing yet? LOL


----------



## dancan

[


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> [



Dan your having way to much fun with this :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> [



Now that looks MEEEEN!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys! just bought 2 more saws. 
028 and an 051 both for 50 bucks


----------



## pioneerguy600

They are the right color...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are the right color...:msp_thumbup:



My Stihl line up is now 076,066,056,051,046,031,290,028  Im selling the 056 and 290 though lol.


----------



## jimdad07

Dan you are a sick f"""""". I see John is getting ready for the the big probe. Did anyone tell him that the tool for doing this looks to be about the size of a fire hydrant? Good luck buddy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> My Stihl line up is now 076,066,056,051,046,031,290,028  Im selling the 056 and 290 though lol.



One can`t have too many Stihls,..or so I am told....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Things are happening fast now!Just drank that lemon crap! YUK!!!! Dang I forgot the pics. Next trip!


----------



## jimdad07

Finally back to a normal schedule this week . Putting in a heat exchanger in the morning in a rooftop unit and going from there, starting only about 20 miles from home rather and 120. Been a pretty decent weekend here. Played with the kids and spent time with the wife after the last couple of crazy weeks, that's why I haven't been on here all weekend. You are getting a nice pile of Stihls going Jacob.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Things are happening fast now!Just drank that lemon crap! YUK!!!! Dang I forgot the pics. Next trip!



Mary just went through all of that nonsense, it looked like a flash down the hallway every time that stuff kicked in. You might as well bring a pillow and a blanket in with you and learn how to sleep sitting up!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Dan you are a sick f"""""". I see John is getting ready for the the big probe. Did anyone tell him that the tool for doing this looks to be about the size of a fire hydrant? Good luck buddy!



Thanks Jim! Didn't know that! Your so much help! NOT!!!! :msp_scared: Better not wake up with a wrist watch missing off the Dr.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jim! Didn't know that! Your so much help! NOT!!!! :msp_scared: Better not wake up with a wrist watch missing off the Dr.



If you're lucky, it will be a Rolex. :msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Mary just went through all of that nonsense, it looked like a flash down the hallway every time that stuff kicked in. You might as well bring a pillow and a blanket in with you and learn how to sleep sitting up!



I know how she must have felt! Its going to be a long night :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> If you're lucky, it will be a Rolex. :msp_wink:



With my luck it will be a wally world special LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> With my luck it will be a wally world special LOL



Your luck might change. There is also the possibility that your doc might have a nice gold ring to donate to the cause. I feel bad for you, I know my time will come as well for this.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Muscles are a little stiff, not used to cutting flat out for two days anymore. Did I say those 5' sections of hardwood are getting heavier.


----------



## tbone75

Pics for you guys!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Muscles are a little stiff, not used to cutting flat out for two days anymore. Did I say those 5' sections of hardwood are getting heavier.



Why you making them 5' ? Making something out of them?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Your luck might change. There is also the possibility that your doc might have a nice gold ring to donate to the cause. I feel bad for you, I know my time will come as well for this.



I can't wait till Dan get roto-rooted! :yoyo:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Why you making them 5' ? Making something out of them?



Next years firewood for this,


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Pics for you guys!



You wimps didn't check out my pics?


----------



## pioneerguy600

They are 5' cause this is how we get them there,


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You wimps didn't check out my pics?



They caused me to barfffff!!!


----------



## tbone75

None of your buddies got a chopper? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> None of your buddies got a chopper? LOL



Yes they do but they are one expensive machine to fly, besides we like the work parties before the big party. Lots of occasions to drink a few cold Keiths....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You wimps didn't check out my pics?



Red jello and an orange turd, nasty. Just plain nasty.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Red jello and an orange turd, nasty. Just plain nasty.



I would have gave a real bunch of turds!But was afraid I would get put in band camp LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would have gave a real bunch of turds!But was afraid I would get put in band camp LOL



Orange turds are enough,..we get the picture....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guys I am laying down.Not feeling very good LOL Talk to you guys tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guys I am laying down.Not feeling very good LOL Talk to you guys tomorrow afternoon.



I can understand that,..all the best John.


----------



## dancan

All the best John and to a speedy recovery .


----------



## diggers_dad

I figured without John this thread would be on page 3 by now. Between his questions, Ron's answers and everyone else's ideas I have learned a lot of information on this thread lately. Thanks for all of the instruction and advice. Even if it was meant for John I was listening along closely. I've even decided to try porting a worn out Wildthing as my first "real" project saw. I'm anxious to get started but from listening to you all I figure I better go slow and easy.

Thanks for all of the information. I can't say I'll be as dedicated as John, but I'll sure try.

John, I hope all goes well for you today and that you recover quickly. I'll say an extra prayer for you this morning.

Marc

Edit: I won't mention the biscuits, sausage and gravy at my house this morning.


----------



## Cantdog

Yes, good luck today John, hope all goes well..


----------



## greendohn

i put a chevy s-10 grill on the front of my full size dodge grill and now it runs stronger, rides better and the radio sounds better???


----------



## 8433jeff

Hope and pray all goes well, John.

BTW, I was leery of opening the pics. I still saw something I didn't care to, that dern Husky.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess all the regulars on here will have to check in a little more often to keep this thread up off page two while John is absent. Hope all goes well for him and he is back posting soon.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll. 
Working on that 028 and 051, With a quick over look the 028 is needing a muffler :wink2:
051 is needing some recoil work, besides that looking like they might run.


----------



## tbone75

Hi guys just got home and feeling fine!So far LOL The watermellon jello didn't hurt nothing!They did find some of them polly wogs.Sending them out to see what they are?Got my double patch put in.So should be good to go in a week!Just had me first food in 38 hours!Whooper and fries YUMMY !! Came home to my Mastermoobed 346 sitting on the porch!But can't touch it for a week  Hope you guys had more fun than I did today LOL Thanks for all the get well wishes


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Excellent! Great news, John. Despite all the kidding around, we were worried about you.


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Excellent! Great news, John. Despite all the kidding around, we were worried about you.



The kidding was fun for me too! LOL You guys wouldn't bother if you didn't care! I wold think you guys were mad at me if you didn't tease me LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just read my post op instructions!I can lift up to 20 lbs. after today! I am in there  Got lots of saws that are less than that! Guess I won't be all that bored after all  But I will still go very very easy!Meaning no wood cutting LOL Forgot to tell Ron thanks again for sending all them little saws!This week will be a great time to work on them!


----------



## wyk

greendohn said:


> i put a chevy s-10 grill on the front of my full size dodge grill and now it runs stronger, rides better and the radio sounds better???



When it comes to trucks, I am mostly a Chevy guy(though I do LOVE those new F-450's). However, when I went for a ride in a 5.9 liter Dodge Dakota 5 speed, I can't say I wasn't impressed. I was also impressed with how Dodge could make their interiors look even cheaper than Chevy, tho. I mean, wow, now I know it's possible...

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/9ABfU_OK310" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tbone75

wyk said:


> When it comes to trucks, I am mostly a Chevy guy(though I do LOVE those new F-450's). However, when I went for a ride in a 5.9 liter Dodge Dakota 5 speed, I can't say I wasn't impressed. I was also impressed with how Dodge could make their interiors look even cheaper than Chevy, tho. I mean, wow, now I know it's possible...
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/9ABfU_OK310" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



I have Dodge,Ford,Kia,Niasan and Chevy.Have had several other brands but you just can't beat a Chevy!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Glad to see you're back and able to get around a little. Chevy is my favorite, too, but my Dad is a die-hard Dodge man. The one time he helped me drive a truck home from the car lot it was a Chevy truck I had bought and it quit on him halfway to my house. He was not a happy camper.

Another time we were driving in snow and I saw a Chevy truck pulling a Dodge out of the ditch with a chain. I made a comment about "those Dodges" and he said, "Son, you ain't payin' attention. That was a stiff chain and that Dodge was pushin' that old Chevy." He never missed a beat and kept a straight face.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Glad to see you're back and able to get around a little. Chevy is my favorite, too, but my Dad is a die-hard Dodge man. The one time he helped me drive a truck home from the car lot it was a Chevy truck I had bought and it quit on him halfway to my house. He was not a happy camper.
> 
> Another time we were driving in snow and I saw a Chevy truck pulling a Dodge out of the ditch with a chain. I made a comment about "those Dodges" and he said, "Son, you ain't payin' attention. That was a stiff chain and that Dodge was pushin' that old Chevy." He never missed a beat and kept a straight face.



Sounds just like my FIl ! He has never had anything but Dodge ! Other than a 63 Vette he redid when he was 18.Told me he traded that in on a baby carrage for my wife LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Good to see you came through with flying colors John...take it easy..work on some itty bitty saws for a while...


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I hear those mini-macs are therapeutic to work on... :jester:


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> I hear those mini-macs are therapeutic to work on... :jester:



:msp_scared: I send all Mini-Macs to Mrs. Jim LOL Jim likes to work on them for her to sell. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good to see you came through with flying colors John...take it easy..work on some itty bitty saws for a while...



Thanks Robin  I have lots of thm itty bitty saws to play with.Think I will start on the Poulan XXVs I have now.Ron sent me one DD sent me 2 plus I bought one LOL Now to see how many I can make?They are nice little powerful saws. I am feeling just fine so far?Still not going to do anything today!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Hi guys ........Got my double patch put in....



They must of had a two for one sale or they didn't want you to come back complaining that you didn't get your money's worth .





Glad it didn't affect your posting fingers but make sure you follow the doc's orders .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to see you back ole boy, thought you might be outa comission for most of today. Guess it all went smoothly for you, now get healed up fast.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to see you back ole boy, thought you might be outa comission for most of today. Guess it all went smoothly for you, now get healed up fast.



Other than the ice pack stuck on the "AREA" LOL I wouldn't know they did anything?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> They must of had a two for one sale or they didn't want you to come back complaining that you didn't get your money's worth .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it didn't affect your posting fingers but make sure you follow the doc's orders .



Yep it was rather large he said.Had to plug and patch the spot.Don't want no more blow outs! LOL Ad yes I do exactly what the Dr. says!I know better now that I am older! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Wife got worried a bit.They said I would be back out in a hour and and a half.But it was 3 hours?Because of the big blow out he said.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Robin  I have lots of thm itty bitty saws to play with.Think I will start on the Poulan XXVs I have now.Ron sent me one DD sent me 2 plus I bought one LOL Now to see how many I can make?They are nice little powerful saws. I am feeling just fine so far?Still not going to do anything today!




Well you know... thinking back John...when I had my hernia operation (like 1982) I was not to pick up more than 12 lbs for a couple weeks...but I went the dump with my father and found a very sweet 5 1/2 hp Cris Craft outboard motor. Of course this was way before I was into 2 strokes other than whatever their intended use was and I had no need for a small outboard but it was to nice to leave. It was an awsome motor...the clamp screws that held it to the transom were brass as were a whole bunch of other things and the prop too. We got it home and in a tank of water...she had fire, fuel and compression and she started right up but didn't pump any cooling water. It had a wierd eccentric round puck type water pump rather than the usual impeller type. The center had worn so as not to be eccentric so I made a bushing for the pump and it worked great. I ended up giving that motor to my late sister to go river fishing with. But the point was I found that very therapeutic in my situation and free too!! Take care ol man so's u can can git back to just one ailment!!


----------



## little possum

9.5 hours of work today. Got in the truck to come home. Guess who left their lights. 

Good to have Tbone back and posting! I had double hernia surgery not long after I was born. Lots of other stuff too, mom and pop say they are still payin for me


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well you know... thinking back John...when I had my hernia operation (like 1982) I was not to pick up more than 12 lbs for a couple weeks...but I went the dump with my father and found a very sweet 5 1/2 hp Cris Craft outboard motor. Of course this was way before I was into 2 strokes other than whatever their intended use was and I had no need for a small outboard but it was to nice to leave. It was an awsome motor...the clamp screws that held it to the transom were brass as were a whole bunch of other things and the prop too. We got it home and in a tank of water...she had fire, fuel and compression and she started right up but didn't pump any cooling water. It had a wierd eccentric round puck type water pump rather than the usual impeller type. The center had worn so as not to be eccentric so I made a bushing for the pump and it worked great. I ended up giving that motor to my late sister to go river fishing with. But the point was I found that very therapeutic in my situation and free too!! Take care ol man so's u can can git back to just one ailment!!



I would say that was a great find there!It is great that I have these little saws to work on!Ron knew what I was going to need LOL Then DD helped me out even more!Funny thing this don't hurt at all right now?That may change tomorrow LOL I am so happy I can get on here and BS with you guys tonight too! Didn't think I would be able to?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I sure didn't expect you to be this chipper!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> 9.5 hours of work today. Got in the truck to come home. Guess who left their lights.
> 
> Good to have Tbone back and posting! I had double hernia surgery not long after I was born. Lots of other stuff too, mom and pop say they are still payin for me



That is why I carry one of them jump starter things!Plus it has 110 plug ins too! My oldest Daughter had a double hernia surgery when she was 3 months old.That scared me more than when she was being born!Glad your OK now


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> I sure didn't expect you to be this chipper!



Sure didn't expect to? But I am just fine!Less pain today than yesterday!  Well this ice pack is getting to me  My little buddies are trying to back out the back side :msp_scared:


----------



## little possum

Gifting myself with some jumper cables soon as I get paid. Haha.

And me being ok, could be a debateable statement


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Gifting myself with some jumper cables soon as I get paid. Haha.
> 
> And me being ok, could be a debateable statement



Didn't say anything about the mental part? :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Wife got worried a bit.They said I would be back out in a hour and and a half.But it was 3 hours?Because of the big blow out he said.



Probly talking to the doc about cutting tools !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Probly talking to the doc about cutting tools !! LOL !!



Nah waiting on my next dentist appt. for that LOL He has them angled head tools! The only thing I remember is them telling me to roll on my left side.Then I woke up right before they sent me home


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nothing exciting for me today, got all the wood cut up, made a new piling rack for it and piled every single stick up. Got plenty of wood for next years party and over a cord of regular firewood.
Wood yard is all tidied up for the winter, rows of wood covered with tarp material.
Cleaned up all the saws, sharpened the chains and now ready for the next job.
When we cutting those pines Dan?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Nah waiting on my next dentist appt. for that LOL He has them angled head tools! The only thing I remember is them telling me to roll on my left side.Then I woke up right before they sent me home



What???? You didn't get to watch TV??? Great show...commercial free!!! You know they went to far when what you see on TV is what you're looking at!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> What???? You didn't get to watch TV??? Great show...commercial free!!! You know they went to far when what you see on TV is what you're looking at!!!!!



Dang I got took!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dang I got took!



Naw They just increased your drip a tad......probably just as well!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Naw They just increased your drip a tad......probably just as well!!



Very happy I didn't see or "FEEL" anything LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nothing exciting for me today, got all the wood cut up, made a new piling rack for it and piled every single stick up. Got plenty of wood for next years party and over a cord of regular firewood.
> Wood yard is all tidied up for the winter, rows of wood covered with tarp material.
> Cleaned up all the saws, sharpened the chains and now ready for the next job.
> When we cutting those pines Dan?



I think you had a better day than me? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think you had a better day than me? :hmm3grin2orange:



I would rather do what I did than what you had to go through. It was nothing exciting but its what I like doing, the sun was out and the temp a bit on the cool side.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would rather do what I did than what you had to go through. It was nothing exciting but its what I like doing, the sun was out and the temp a bit on the cool side.



Nice weather for wood cutting!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nice weather for wood cutting!



Yes it is, don`t sweat much and there is no flies at all. I could cut wood no for weeks but I have way too much firewood cut already.


----------



## roncoinc

John,you can work on one of these with me 
on my bench now.







all it needs is the lower AV mount for the handlebar.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes it is, don`t sweat much and there is no flies at all. I could cut wood no for weeks but I have way too much firewood cut already.



You use the Pioneers today?


----------



## diggers_dad

little possum said:


> 9.5 hours of work today. Got in the truck to come home. Guess who left their lights.
> 
> Good to have Tbone back and posting! I had double hernia surgery not long after I was born. Lots of other stuff too, mom and pop say they are still payin for me



Any of my children would be worth it. I imagine your folks feel the same. On behalf of fathers everywhere, *Don't disappoint us!*


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

hey everyone  I am with the girlfriend and I get in no trouble or anything  
what don the 0 51 today in dicovered a trashed piston


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes it is, don`t sweat much and there is no flies at all. I could cut wood no for weeks but I have way too much firewood cut already.



Sir, I submit to you that it is quite impossible to have "TOO MUCH" firewood. We'll hear of no more such nonsense. Other children don't even have wood to cut, and here you are saying you have too much. Well, we used to have to cut wood uphill both ways in a snow storm after dark surrounded by wolves in a driving rain...........


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You use the Pioneers today?



Two big guns and one of the 5000+ saws, those 5000+ saws are growing on me....LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> hey everyone  I am with the girlfriend and I get in no trouble or anything
> what don the 0 51 today in dicovered a trashed piston



That sucks.Hows the cylinder?


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Sir, I submit to you that it is quite impossible to have "TOO MUCH" firewood. We'll hear of no more such nonsense. Other children don't even have wood to cut, and here you are saying you have too much. Well, we used to have to cut wood uphill both ways in a snow storm after dark surrounded by wolves in a driving rain...........



Yup,..you have too much firewood when it gets more than 5 years old and has not been used. I burn about 3 cords a year and give away 3-5. I have more than 15 cord already cut, piled and covered for future use.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup,..you have too much firewood when it gets more than 5 years old and has not been used. I burn about 3 cords a year and give away 3-5. I have more than 15 cord already cut, piled and covered for future use.



Jerry send about 10 cord down my way LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry send about 10 cord down my way LOL



No problem,..shipping may be costly even if I place it on a high deck and send it tractor expidited....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,you can work on one of these with me
> on my bench now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all it needs is the lower AV mount for the handlebar.



Great idea Ron! I don't think any of mine have the AV.But its still the same saw


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No problem,..shipping may be costly even if I place it on a high deck and send it tractor expidited....LOL



Shipping could be a HUGE problem LOL I better just get it here LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,you can work on one of these with me
> on my bench now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all it needs is the lower AV mount for the handlebar.



I missed your post some how Ron?Didn't see it till I went back to check on another post.As long as I feel as good tomorrow its on the bench LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I missed your post some how Ron?Didn't see it till I went back to check on another post.As long as I feel as good tomorrow its on the bench LOL



Duelling greenie weenies....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Duelling greenie weenies....LOL



His only needs a AV mount?Mine ???? So what else is he doing? I bet he went to bed already?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> His only needs a AV mount?Mine ???? So what else is he doing? I bet he went to bed already?


 
Old timer really needs his rest, wore out from all he`s done today....:msp_wink:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I now have enough stuff to put together another 116Si, got a near new p&c and injected carb, already have the rest so next time I get a few hours I will put it all together.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Old timer really needs his rest, wore out from all he`s done today....:msp_wink:



I have been wanting to fix a couple of these things up.Great time for me to get at it! Before very long a P52 will be on the bench!Just need to run one of them so bad!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have been wanting to fix a couple of these things up.Great time for me to get at it! Before very long a P52 will be on the bench!Just need to run one of them so bad!



Yea,..a 52 will let you know what a 655 is like if you multiply it by a factor of 3...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea,..a 52 will let you know what a 655 is like if you multiply it by a factor of 3...LOL



LMAO That just didn't make me feel better at all LOL A 655 is very very hard to find at a good price! The only way I will get one of them is a builder?And that will be very tough to find too!


----------



## tbone75

The P52 is still a good place to start for me.Now if I can come up with a P62 P&C? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> LMAO That just didn't make me feel better at all LOL A 655 is very very hard to find at a good price! The only way I will get one of them is a builder?And that will be very tough to find too!



They always seem to demand a very high price, I have picked them up fairly cheap in years past but over the last year or so they always seem to be much higher. Glad I got my two keepers before the price went up.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They always seem to demand a very high price, I have picked them up fairly cheap in years past but over the last year or so they always seem to be much higher. Glad I got my two keepers before the price went up.



I may find one some day?Not something I can go after right now LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The P52 is still a good place to start for me.Now if I can come up with a P62 P&C? LOL



Too bad I let so many of them go before you came along, sources for them sort of dried up unless you go directly to Rottman Sales.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too bad I let so many of them go before you came along, sources for them sort of dried up unless you go directly to Rottman Sales.



No big deal LOL I may run across it some time?But not from Rottman right now LOL I bet I will find a good used one some day?Or better yet a P62!


----------



## tbone75

I found 3 P52s some how? LOL Never thought I would do that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No big deal LOL I may run across it some time?But not from Rottman right now LOL I bet I will find a good used one some day?Or better yet a P62!



The P62 that I got from BC I put a brand new P&C in it and it is nearly as powerful as the 655`s are.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I found 3 P52s some how? LOL Never thought I would do that?



The saws are out there,..you just have to find them...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

hey everyone  I am with the girlfriend and I get in no trouble or anything  
what don the 0 51 today in dicovered a trashed piston


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> hey everyone  I am with the girlfriend and I get in no trouble or anything
> what don the 0 51 today in dicovered a trashed piston



Give it some time?You never know till much later how they are for sure? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> hey everyone  I am with the girlfriend and I get in no trouble or anything
> what don the 0 51 today in dicovered a trashed piston



Am I seeing double post...LOL
Your bits are in the mail.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, night all.



Yep me too.Nite Jerry


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Am I seeing double post...LOL
> Your bits are in the mail.



HAHA yea, I was on my phone and it was messing up  thanks Jerry! 
HA John to funny! How ya feeling bud?


----------



## tbone75

I hope you guys know where I can get a Husky 365 to build.All I have so far is a good P&C.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I hope you guys know where I can get a Husky 365 to build.All I have so far is a good P&C.



Sure wish I did John, The closest thing I have to a 365 is a poulan pro


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sure wish I did John, The closest thing I have to a 365 is a poulan pro



What would you trade for that?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> What would you trade for that?



Im not looking to get rid of it.. just trying to tell you how crappy Orange turds are :msp_w00t:

One of these days ill give that ol poopen pro a good one over!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im not looking to get rid of it.. just trying to tell you how crappy Orange turds are :msp_w00t:
> 
> One of these days ill give that ol poopen pro a good one over!



I got a good cylinder you want?Plus other stihl stuff you like?And a Big Echo 60S you liked a lot! Its not as good as a Husky but I do like the Poulan 365 too.


----------



## tbone75

HEY DAN WHERE YOU AT YOU SLACKER?SNOOZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> HEY DAN WHERE YOU AT YOU SLACKER?SNOOZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz



HAHAHA!!!!! Way to go John...call 'em the way you see 'em....... Hope you're up on purpose and not cause the meds wearing off. I'm just putting some wood in the stoves...went to bed pretty early last night...long day yesterday hanging doors and trimming them out.

C'mon Dan you slacker....you already wasted 3 1/2 hrs of this day so far!!! There's chit to do!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HAHAHA!!!!! Way to go John...call 'em the way you see 'em....... Hope you're up on purpose and not cause the meds wearing off. I'm just putting some wood in the stoves...went to bed pretty early last night...long day yesterday hanging doors and trimming them out.
> 
> C'mon Dan you slacker....you already wasted 3 1/2 hrs of this day so far!!! There's chit to do!!!



Afraid the meds wore off.Between the back and hernia I can't stay asleep for nothing.Been waiting on Dan to get his slacker arse out of bed!But he is still ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzz LOL Cat must have over slept? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Even took a sleeping pill.Didn't do no good at all?Always has before?


----------



## Cantdog

That sucks worse than a wheelbarrow full of Stihls!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Just thought this is the 3rd day in a row I couldn't sleep much? May have to get a nap in today LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That sucks worse than a wheelbarrow full of Stihls!!!!



And just as bad as a barrel full of Mini-Macs !!!


----------



## tbone75

Plus me and Ron have the green weenie show down today! :msp_smile:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I guess sleeping isn't much of an option tonight. Hopefully Dan is getting some rest.


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> I guess sleeping isn't much of an option tonight. Hopefully Dan is getting some rest.



He is slacking bad today!The last one up!ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dancan

I'm up , this walking the dog stuff is for the birds but there'll be no cat naps for me .


----------



## tbone75

HEY DAN!!!!! You OK?Your SLACKING BAD today ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dancan

Your speed typing and posting again LOL !


----------



## tbone75

Been messing with my 346 new air filter on.Put a air dam thing in.Was going to put a brake handle on but the screws are different on a 346 & 350.Was trying to check compression but that hurt a little by the time it got to 180.May go higher?But that will do just fine for me LOL All I have for B&C is 18" .325 -.050 Think I may go with 3/8 18" on this one.It has a rim on and I have a 3/8 rim to use.So I need a 3/8 B&C.Not sure it will be much different?I want to go fire it up!But don't think its a very good idea right now? Going to dig out the green weenies in a bit LOL if I don't take a nap first? LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Your speed typing and posting again LOL !



Nope! You was the BIG SLACKER today :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Here's an early Christmas gift for you .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Here's an early Christmas gift for you .



I can relate to them little guys! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

I like those little Poulans. Those were made 30 and 40 years ago and when I see one I pick it up 'cause usually with some fuel lines and a carb kit they're running again. Strong for their size, too.

Morning John. Morning all. Too bad you didn't rest last night, I think that's common after any surgery. Keep the pain under control and your body will get rest when it's ready. Good to have you back. 

I hope you guys take some pics of the little greenies, I have one stuck under the bench I could work on, too. 

Raining here, hope the weather is better for ya'll.


----------



## tbone75

I should not have pulled on that 346!Hurting more now.Going to have to freeze the little buddies again!Just got them warmed back up!Think I will lay down for a bit too.Ron should be on here soon.Then I will get the little green saws out!You guys have a great day!Yes even you Dan LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I like those little Poulans. Those were made 30 and 40 years ago and when I see one I pick it up 'cause usually with some fuel lines and a carb kit they're running again. Strong for their size, too.
> 
> Morning John. Morning all. Too bad you didn't rest last night, I think that's common after any surgery. Keep the pain under control and your body will get rest when it's ready. Good to have you back.
> 
> I hope you guys take some pics of the little greenies, I have one stuck under the bench I could work on, too.
> 
> Raining here, hope the weather is better for ya'll.



Well get that little bugger out.We can all do them together!


----------



## tbone75

Ok going to go dig out a little green saw.Got a nice 12" B&C for it too!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Been messing with my 346 new air filter on.Put a air dam thing in.Was going to put a brake handle on but the screws are different on a 346 & 350.Was trying to check compression but that hurt a little by the time it got to 180.May go higher?But that will do just fine for me LOL All I have for B&C is 18" .325 -.050 Think I may go with 3/8 18" on this one.It has a rim on and I have a 3/8 rim to use.So I need a 3/8 B&C.Not sure it will be much different?I want to go fire it up!But don't think its a very good idea right now? Going to dig out the green weenies in a bit LOL if I don't take a nap first? LOL



Last week i put a 350 brake handle on a 346,tried to use screws and WTH ??
you got enough screws loose you should be able to come up with a couple that will fit 

i think i would go with the 325 setup if you already have it.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ok going to go dig out a little green saw.Got a nice 12" B&C for it too!



What the heck they give you for med's anyway ??
i thot my two cups of expresso got me going !!

wont get to the greenie for awhile later.
got snow coming tonite,have to cover woodpile and outside stuff and run a couple errands.
before working on those check compression !
they are known to spit back a bit thru the carb a bit anyway and if not enuf comp they spit so much you cant tune the carb.
Mark has a thread on how to easily run the fuel line.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What the heck they give you for med's anyway ??
> i thot my two cups of expresso got me going !!
> 
> wont get to the greenie for awhile later.
> got snow coming tonite,have to cover woodpile and outside stuff and run a couple errands.
> before working on those check compression !
> they are known to spit back a bit thru the carb a bit anyway and if not enuf comp they spit so much you cant tune the carb.
> Mark has a thread on how to easily run the fuel line.



The first one is a S25DA 38cc I am playing with.Fuel lines are good?Has spark too?Carb looks great?Compression is 120?Is that low on one of these?Ready to gas and try.But I just can't yank on the rope it hurts to pull!The next one is a XXV Micro 32cc? I also took the baffels out of the muffler?That OK to do on these?


----------



## tbone75

Meds! They were going to give me Vicodin but I told them I had something better LOL So I didn't get nothing from them.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Last week i put a 350 brake handle on a 346,tried to use screws and WTH ??
> you got enough screws loose you should be able to come up with a couple that will fit
> 
> i think i would go with the 325 setup if you already have it.



Sorry I lost all my screws years ago  I will buy some extras to put back in.Trouble is the holes are wallered out to bad in my head LOL Yep already got 325 stuff just as well use it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Last week i put a 350 brake handle on a 346,tried to use screws and WTH ??
> you got enough screws loose you should be able to come up with a couple that will fit
> 
> i think i would go with the 325 setup if you already have it.



Got another 350 brake handle? I need one more LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got me a 2 hr. nap!Trouble now is the pain hit big!Can't hardly get up and down?Should have never pulled on them saws I guess?May not do much more today unless this lets up.Wonder if I can get the OL to pull my rope? LOL Hey honey come over here and yank on this :hmm3grin2orange: Sure would like to get another 3 or 4 of these top handles going.But may not happen for another day or two? Better take it easy! But dang it I get so bored!!!!! I can only find so much to do on the puter!:bang:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Got me a 2 hr. nap!Trouble now is the pain hit big!Can't hardly get up and down?Should have never pulled on them saws I guess?May not do much more today unless this lets up.Wonder if I can get the OL to pull my rope? LOL Hey honey come over here and yank on this :hmm3grin2orange: Sure would like to get another 3 or 4 of these top handles going.But may not happen for another day or two? Better take it easy! But dang it I get so bored!!!!! I can only find so much to do on the puter!:bang:



John im so sorry to hear about all this  Although I know how you feel alittle. Im cooped up here in the city with not much left do, with my saws except look at them and clean them even though there spotless already LOL! no wood to cut either :msp_sad:
Funny about yankin  
You should write a book  LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Darn it all John!! I told you to take it easy!!!!! What made you think you could YANK on a saw yet??? SIT DOWN!!!!! 

Making a run for the island ahead of this storm...be running in the dark it looks like...Happy Thanksgiving ALL!!

Bad John....bad......relax and heal!!!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Stay safe out there, Robin!


----------



## tbone75

Got to feeling better!Went back to work on the Micro no spark.The old thing has points but this red one DD sent me don't?Swapped flywheels and coils and now I have spark  And no points!  Compression is 135 so that should do just fine.Just need to put on new fuel line and go through the carb.Putting the 12" b&c on this one.Put a new 14"b&c on the other.Almost ready for NEXT LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Darn it all John!! I told you to take it easy!!!!! What made you think you could YANK on a saw yet??? SIT DOWN!!!!!
> 
> Making a run for the island ahead of this storm...be running in the dark it looks like...Happy Thanksgiving ALL!!
> 
> Bad John....bad......relax and heal!!!!



I know I know LOL Have fun out there! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## little possum

Off work by 3 But another 20K board foot came in today. (give or take) And then 70K linear feet on its way soon. 

Knives were gettin dull so the moulder was makin more noise, and I can still hear that thing buzzing along in my head. I need some of those large ear muffs yall were talkin bout the other day


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Off work by 3 But another 20K board foot came in today. (give or take) And then 70K linear feet on its way soon.
> 
> Knives were gettin dull so the moulder was makin more noise, and I can still hear that thing buzzing along in my head. I need some of those large ear muffs yall were talkin bout the other day



Yes! Get them NOW!!! You won't be able to hear this time next year!


----------



## little possum

I hope not to be there till next year. $ is always good, but definitely dont wanna have to do that every day all day

I am wearing ear plugs and ear muffs. Bout to go crazy, wish I had some noise cancelling radio headphones so I could listen to music  

This thread makes no sense to me, cause its definitely not quiet. haha. 

How ya feelin John? I gotta get some pictures of that wormy maple too you!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> I hope not to be there till next year. $ is always good, but definitely dont wanna have to do that every day all day
> 
> I am wearing ear plugs and ear muffs. Bout to go crazy, wish I had some noise cancelling radio headphones so I could listen to music
> 
> This thread makes no sense to me, cause its definitely not quiet. haha.
> 
> How ya feelin John? I gotta get some pictures of that wormy maple too you!



Not feeling to bad right now.No big hurry on the maple I haven't got started on knives yet?Not so sure I will any time soon?


----------



## little possum

Its safe, along with the Hickory burls I knocked off the other day. Gotta get them in the dry.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Its safe, along with the Hickory burls I knocked off the other day. Gotta get them in the dry.



Hickory Burls! :jawdrop:


----------



## little possum

Oh, forgot to tell ya bout those. Dropped 2 monster hickorys, and got a couple burls(I think) off of it. Trying to talk somebody into trading me for a hand made duck call  Ill get some pictures


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Oh, forgot to tell ya bout those. Dropped 2 monster hickorys, and got a couple burls(I think) off of it. Trying to talk somebody into trading me for a hand made duck call  Ill get some pictures



Sorry but don't know how to make duck calls? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I can relate to them little guys! :hmm3grin2orange:





tbone75 said:


> Hey honey come over here and yank on this :hmm3grin2orange: Better take it easy! But dang it I get so bored stiff !!!!!



Sounds like 






to me .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Your shed is looking good Dan, should be ready for tomorrows storm. I was cutting some hardwood just down the Myra from you today.


----------



## dancan

All that's left to do is the door but I'll throw a tarp up when I get home tomorrow , I forgot to bring one today .


----------



## dancan

I'd rather be cutting wood than answering all the winter tire phone calls I got today , they all wanted to be my buddy and I know that trees are smarter than most that called .


----------



## tbone75

Well got 2 of the Poulans ready to try out today.The Micro is a 33cc and no longer has points new fuel lines and a mixed parts carb on it! LOL The SD25 is 38cc it didn't need much.To bad i got to wait till next week to see if they run?The red one was for parts LOL Thanks DD


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'd rather be cutting wood than answering all the winter tire phone calls I got today , they all wanted to be my buddy and I know that trees are smarter than most that called .



Winter tire rush is," on ".


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well got 2 of the Poulans ready to try out today.The Micro is a 33cc and no longer has points new fuel lines and a mixed parts carb on it! LOL The SD25 is 38cc it didn't need much.To bad i got to wait till next week to see if they run?The red one was for parts LOL Thanks DD



Good to see you are having fun with them John,..I would likely use them for tire chalks....:msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

It's been on since the first non snow event but today was nuts with the nut jobs .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to see you are having fun with them John,..I would likely use them for tire chalks....:msp_smile:



I know you would LOL But its fun for me I get to do something!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Today was 044/440 and 460 day, the other guys were running Shindawa 488`s , they think I am off my rocker running monster saws....LOL
At 2.5 sticks to their one they still think there is no use running a 70+cc saw and a 20" bar.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It's been on since the first non snow event but today was nuts with the nut jobs .



But look at all the money your making! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know you would LOL But its fun for me I get to do something!



I am not putting them down John, ..I don`t own or haven`t run one but have heard good things about them. I have a couple 009`s and they dop fine for me up in the tops. I could have picked three of the green ones up for a ten spot when I got those Pioneer/Partner 5000+`s a few weeks ago but they are the wrong color for me...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Today was 044/440 and 460 day, the other guys were running Shindawa 488`s , they think I am off my rocker running monster saws....LOL
> At 2.5 sticks to their one they still thing there is no use running a 70+cc saw and a 20" bar.



That is what I have on my 046 most of the time?It is very fun that way! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is what I have on my 046 most of the time?It is very fun that way! LOL



I run 20" on the majority of my saws, they are easier on the back and I can reach higher/further with them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am not putting them down John, ..I don`t own or haven`t run one but have heard good things about them. I have a couple 009`s and they dop fine for me up in the tops. I could have picked three of the green ones up for a ten spot when I got those Pioneer/Partner 5000+`s a few weeks ago but they are the wrong color for me...LOL



I like my 009 too!And my 280E LOL i have yet to run one of these type Poulans so can't say just yet?A lot of people sure like them?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I run 20" on the majority of my saws, they are easier on the back and I can reach higher/further with them.



I agree with you on that!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like my 009 too!And my 280E LOL i have yet to run one of these type Poulans so can't say just yet?A lot of people sure like them?



I have a Stihl 08 SE that I have never started, it was never sold from the dealer so I guess it was never started. I don`t like the layout of the handles so it just might sit on a shelf for the rest of the time it hangs out here. Some saws just don`t feel right to me and that is ok, they all can`t be great saws....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a Stihl 08 SE that I have never started, it was never sold from the dealer so I guess it was never started. I don`t like the layout of the handles so it just might sit on a shelf for the rest of the time it hangs out here. Some saws just don`t feel right to me and that is ok, they all can`t be great saws....LOL



That is me if a saw feels good in my hands I want it! LOL Don't care what brand it is.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is me if a saw feels good in my hands I want it! LOL Don't care what brand it is.



That`s why I run Stihls, they just feel right to my long arms, they are superior mechanically also....LOL...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s why I run Stihls, they just feel right to my long arms, they are superior mechanically also....LOL...:hmm3grin2orange:



That just makes it easy for you. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to say this one fits me quite well as well,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to say this one fits me quite well as well,



YES!! I hope to make one of mine look close to that good!


----------



## roncoinc

Ol John wants to strat saws and cant but think about yankin on em 
pull that recoil cover off and put a drill on the nut and have at it !!
if the nut comes loose put some rope in the hole and and impact driver to tighten it up.
then a drill on slow to med speed gradually build up the speed.
done it on a lot of saws that wanted to much yankin


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ol John wants to strat saws and cant but think about yankin on em
> pull that recoil cover off and put a drill on the nut and have at it !!
> if the nut comes loose put some rope in the hole and and impact driver to tighten it up.
> then a drill on slow to med speed gradually build up the speed.
> done it on a lot of saws that wanted to much yankin



Tryed the impact but just backed the nut off.Now I may be able to do it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> YES!! I hope to make one of mine look close to that good!



That is just the way I got that saw, I have since cleaned it up to be put away on its shelf,


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ol John wants to strat saws and cant but think about yankin on em
> pull that recoil cover off and put a drill on the nut and have at it !!
> if the nut comes loose put some rope in the hole and and impact driver to tighten it up.
> then a drill on slow to med speed gradually build up the speed.
> done it on a lot of saws that wanted to much yankin



Don`t forget,...you need to run the drill in reverse direction, counterclockwise on the flywheel.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Tryed the impact but just backed the nut off.Now I may be able to do it!



Regular drill, in reverse, no impact.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Regular drill, in reverse, no impact.



That could help LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron what do you think about the 120 compression on the 38cc saw?Going to be enough?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Tryed the impact but just backed the nut off.Now I may be able to do it!



Impact to TIGHTEn !! 
drill to turn over..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron what do you think about the 120 compression on the 38cc saw?Going to be enough?



yup


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Impact to TIGHTEn !!
> drill to turn over..



Gotcha!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron what do you think about the 120 compression on the 38cc saw?Going to be enough?



expect to see some fuel spitting back on that old reed valve but thats normal.
unless excessive and then you cant tune the carb 
then put in air filter and cover and that changes tuning.
so tune a tad on the lean side and when closed up the air restriction and spitback gets used and richens it up,.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t forget,...you need to run the drill in reverse direction, counterclockwise on the flywheel.



I see you have a lot of confidence in John on knowing what way the engine turns over ??
like making it go the same way as when you pull on the rope ? 
OK,your turn to watch him now,getting late for me


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> expect to see some fuel spitting back on that old reed valve but thats normal.
> unless excessive and then you cant tune the carb
> then put in air filter and cover and that changes tuning.
> so tune a tad on the lean side and when closed up the air restriction and spitback gets used and richens it up,.



Glad you told me that! Thanks Ron :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I see you have a lot of confidence in John on knowing what way the engine turns over ??
> like making it go the same way as when you pull on the rope ?
> OK,your turn to watch him now,getting late for me



:hmm3grin2orange: Someone has to watch me! I blame it on all the drugs!Well ...And i am about half nuts LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I see you have a lot of confidence in John on knowing what way the engine turns over ??
> like making it go the same way as when you pull on the rope ?
> OK,your turn to watch him now,getting late for me



You would never believe the amount of guys that actually work on saws but try to start them with a drill running clockwise. LOL
I will be around for a little longer.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You would never believe the amount of guys that actually work on saws but try to start them with a drill running clockwise. LOL
> I will be around for a little longer.



I can see it happen easy.But I didn't do it LOL yet?


----------



## tbone75

My wife took this week off so she could be here for me.I wish she haden't LOL Been on my arse all day!Will you go sit down and relax LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My wife took this week off so she could be here for me.I wish she haden't LOL Been on my arse all day!Will you go sit down and relax LOL



Well if that is as bad as it gets you are still a lucky guy. My wife is a nurse, I hope I never get sick or injured...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well if that is as bad as it gets you are still a lucky guy. My wife is a nurse, I hope I never get sick or injured...LOL



You would be in very big trouble! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I think I will hit the sack before my wife hits me LOL I know she is right I need to rest more than I have been. LOL Got to get healed back up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night John,..I am heading off myself.


----------



## sefh3

Relax for a bit John. Once you are healthy, then hit the saws. They don't move fast.

I had a bad expirience working on saw the other day. I'll post some pictures tomorrow. My system stinks right now.


----------



## dancan

Se-Lack-Kers comes to to mind ! What a bunch !
And John , be a slacker for a month and stop pulling on them chainsaw pull cords , we won't make fun of you ...... really , I mean it .


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> Se-Lack-Kers comes to to mind ! What a bunch !
> And John be a slacker for a month and stop pull on them chainsaw pull cords , we won't make fun of you ...... really , I mean it .



+1


----------



## little possum

Yep, everybodys slackin. Rained last night, looks like it might clear up for the day.


----------



## greendohn

*Need help*

been havin' trouble with my chain saw...It seems to get heavier and heavier the longer I run it. Wonderin' if'n a few of you fellas could come by and run it thru a couple 4x4x8 foot "ricks" of wood fer me,,,see if you have the same trouble I do with it?? Could it be because it's a Jonsered?? 

....and you could split and stack it fer me also, as I seem to be having the same trouble with the wood weight...it gets heavier also as the day goes by..


----------



## sefh3

little possum said:


> Yep, everybodys slackin. Rained last night, looks like it might clear up for the day.



Yeah it rained here all yesterday and all last night. I think we had 3" of water. The sun is out now and clear skies. 

I'm out of the office until Monday. Mini vacation.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Scott did you get that money yet?


----------



## tbone75

Hello guys i got some sleep for a change!Took one of them sleeping pills I hate but I stayed in bed 10 hrs. straight!Corse the back is killing me now LOL But that will loosen up after bit.Today I will put the 2 Craftsmans back together I think.Already did the carbs a while back.A little cleaning and fuel lines is about it.They were both freebies LOL One is a 38cc the other a 33cc I think?Both have AV mounts on them.And I won't be pulling on NO ropes today LOL My brain is not working all that well with these dang drugs!I should have thought of the drill on there!I took enough time putting the saws together I am sure there are right LOL I wouldn't even think about running one right now!! Not about to work on any saws but my own right now either.Had 2 guys ask me too already.Just said come back next week LOL They have a long weekend and want to cut some wood.Sorry just can't do it!Told them I had a couple Poulans I would loan them LOL Haven't heard back from them? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

WHO'S WATCHING jOHN !!!!! ????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WHO'S WATCHING jOHN !!!!! ????



NOBODY! Wife left me all alone LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Bad plan!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Wifes back! Chit! :hmm3grin2orange: Never even got started!


----------



## tbone75

You guys don't need to yell at me today.Haven't done a dang thing but set the parts on the bench of the little Craftsman so far.May not do anything today?Not feeling so good for some reason? :bang: LOL So I will just play on the puter today and keep this thread alive.And a few others LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Relax for a bit John. Once you are healthy, then hit the saws. They don't move fast.
> 
> I had a bad expirience working on saw the other day. I'll post some pictures tomorrow. My system stinks right now.



opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Se-Lack-Kers comes to to mind ! What a bunch !
> And John , be a slacker for a month and stop pulling on them chainsaw pull cords , we won't make fun of you ...... really , I mean it .



:monkey:


----------



## sefh3

sefh3 said:


> Relax for a bit John. Once you are healthy, then hit the saws. They don't move fast.
> 
> I had a bad expirience working on saw the other day. I'll post some pictures tomorrow. My system stinks right now.



Working on a Stihl 023. Had it all disassembled and cleaned. My little helper was assisting on the assembly. He dropped the flywheel. It didn't break any fins off and I didn't think anything of it. Well, the saw started and idle great. Hit the throttle and boom. It snapped the flywheel in half. After it hit the floor I looked it over and didn't see any damage. It must of had a stress crack in it. When it hit 12000 rpm it let loose. This is the first for me. Case is bust and cylinder is missing a few fins now.


----------



## tbone75

WOW what a mess!Never had it happen to me.And don't want to! Sorry I don't have any parts to help you out.You know I may still have a flywheel from a 021?I would have to go look?Will that help you any?


----------



## sefh3

THanks for the offer John. I think I have another one somewhere around here.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Working on a Stihl 023. Had it all disassembled and cleaned. My little helper was assisting on the assembly. He dropped the flywheel. It didn't break any fins off and I didn't think anything of it. Well, the saw started and idle great. Hit the throttle and boom. It snapped the flywheel in half. After it hit the floor I looked it over and didn't see any damage. It must of had a stress crack in it. When it hit 12000 rpm it let loose. This is the first for me. Case is bust and cylinder is missing a few fins now.
> 
> Sorry that you feel bad about it
> then again it IS a stihl !! no great loss


----------



## Mill_wannabe

That had to be a bit "exciting" when it went BOOM! :eek2:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> sefh3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working on a Stihl 023. Had it all disassembled and cleaned. My little helper was assisting on the assembly. He dropped the flywheel. It didn't break any fins off and I didn't think anything of it. Well, the saw started and idle great. Hit the throttle and boom. It snapped the flywheel in half. After it hit the floor I looked it over and didn't see any damage. It must of had a stress crack in it. When it hit 12000 rpm it let loose. This is the first for me. Case is bust and cylinder is missing a few fins now.
> 
> Sorry that you feel bad about it
> then again it IS a stihl !! no great loss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gag,..geck,..rolf,...I worked on a 272 Husky today, blaaa,...belch,...retch...
Did manage to get it running right again but I will have to break the owners fingers so he cant hold or turn a screwdriver.
I did get to clean up and port another 028 Super, need new rings which are ordered before it is complete. Snowed 6" here today, heavy wet stuff.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gag,..geck,..rolf,...I worked on a 272 Husky today, blaaa,...belch,...retch...
> Did manage to get it running right again but I will have to break the owners fingers so he cant hold or turn a screwdriver.
> I did get to clean up and port another 028 Super, need new rings which are ordered before it is complete. Snowed 6" here today, heavy wet stuff.



Jerry you keep that snow up there!Now that Husky?I would take that LOL I am now looking for a 365 Husky! I have a good P&C for one!Just need all the rest of one LOL Or any other it will fit?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you keep that snow up there!Now that Husky?I would take that LOL I am now looking for a 365 Husky! I have a good P&C for one!Just need all the rest of one LOL Or any other it will fit?



It would most likely be a straight gasser as the 365`s next to never wear out and if they do they are not worth rebuilding. I know a bucker that uses them exclusively, he has 5-6 worn out ones and if you took them all you couldn`t make a good one from the lot, totally worn out. They have very high hours on them, like 1,500-2,000 on each one, 5-6 days a week 8-10 hours running per day. My friend that owned the local Husqvarna dealership sold most of those saws to him, if you find a good one they certainly are tough.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta go out and move some snow, be back in a bit.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It would most likely be a straight gasser as the 365`s next to never wear out and if they do they are not worth rebuilding. I know a bucker that uses them exclusively, he has 5-6 worn out ones and if you took them all you couldn`t make a good one from the lot, totally worn out. They have very high hours on them, like 1,500-2,000 on each one, 5-6 days a week 8-10 hours running per day. My friend that owned the local Husqvarna dealership sold most of those saws to him, if you find a good one they certainly are tough.



Sounds like a saw I want! LOL Still after a buddy of mine to trade me his?No go so far :msp_sad: Got that P&C for next to nothing.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you keep that snow up there!Now that Husky?I would take that LOL I am now looking for a 365 Husky! I have a good P&C for one!Just need all the rest of one LOL Or any other it will fit?



Wil fit a 371 but why downsize ?

who's watching you ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wil fit a 371 but why downsize ?
> 
> who's watching you ??



The OL is here! And I haven't done a thing all day but wear a hole in the puter chair :msp_razz: Well I guess I need a 356 Husky then LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The OL is here! And I haven't done a thing all day but wear a hole in the puter chair :msp_razz: Well I guess I need a 356 Husky then LOL



You don`t need any saw, you got plenty already, wanting a saw,..now that`s a different kettle of fish....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You don`t need any saw, you got plenty already, wanting a saw,..now that`s a different kettle of fish....LOL



Yes and yes LOL I don't need any more saws.But I want lots more saws LOL All I can say I got the CAD BAD! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

051 
 
Also bought a new camera today


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You don`t need any saw, you got plenty already, wanting a saw,..now that`s a different kettle of fish....LOL



There ya go john..
Jerry watches out for you nicely.
But i thot it was Dan's turn to watch John 
he must be slackin..
if you want to take a break Jerry i can watch him for awhile 
Then you can take the late shift..


----------



## diggers_dad

*The "Digger" in Digger's Dad*

Gentlemen,

Please allow me to introduce my son, Digger. He has officially been diagnosed with CAD and is the proud owner of a well-used Homelite 330. Here's the story:

I had to take a trip out of town for my SIL to move furniture. I didn't want the day to be a total waste so I took some cash and my boys with the intention of finding a good buy at a pawn shop on the way. We hit several, but no decent deals to be found. My oldest boy, Mason (who we call Digger) was really looking for a pocket knife but would occasionally glance at the saws. We were on the way back when he started quizzing me about why this and why that with chainsaws. He tells me he would like to try to work on one, too. I stopped at a sure fire spot to pick up a carcass and the shop is closed. :msp_sad:

As we pull back through my little town I stopped at the local dealer to pick up some AV bushings. A nice guy but I've never had any luck getting him to let me into his "treasure room". Digger went in with me and started to look at the saws and ask questions. The dealer stops, asks Digger if he wants to try his hand at working on one. "Sure" says Digger. The next thing I know he's got a Homelite 330 in his hands and is trying to take it apart in the shop!!:msp_ohmy:

We get it home and start going over it. I show him how to pull the muffler - p/c is shiny and bright!!:smile2:

We look at the broken / missing part situation: Everything is there and in good shape!!:tongue2:

Pull the plug and check for spark: nice and bright blue!!:biggrin:

Put a little mix in the carb and the old saw sputters and coughs:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:

We stopped there and I told him we'd start with a carb rebuild and go from there. The only thing the shop owner would allow me to pay was the promise that when we got it running we would bring it back and show him.

Life is good.


----------



## roncoinc

Some reason cant upload a pic of the 365 ?
this is one of the jug for it tho 
make John feel better..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> There ya go john..
> Jerry watches out for you nicely.
> But i thot it was Dan's turn to watch John
> he must be slackin..
> if you want to take a break Jerry i can watch him for awhile
> Then you can take the late shift..



It could be a late night?I slept to much! Yep Dan is slacking again?Must have took a nap LOL


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Please allow me to introduce my son, Digger. He has officially been diagnosed with CAD and is the proud owner of a well-used Homelite 330. Here's the story:
> 
> I had to take a trip out of town for my SIL to move furniture. I didn't want the day to be a total waste so I took some cash and my boys with the intention of finding a good buy at a pawn shop on the way. We hit several, but no decent deals to be found. My oldest boy, Mason (who we call Digger) was really looking for a pocket knife but would occasionally glance at the saws. We were on the way back when he started quizzing me about why this and why that with chainsaws. He tells me he would like to try to work on one, too. I stopped at a sure fire spot to pick up a carcass and the shop is closed. :msp_sad:
> 
> As we pull back through my little town I stopped at the local dealer to pick up some AV bushings. A nice guy but I've never had any luck getting him to let me into his "treasure room". Digger went in with me and started to look at the saws and ask questions. The dealer stops, asks Digger if he wants to try his hand at working on one. "Sure" says Digger. The next thing I know he's got a Homelite 330 in his hands and is trying to take it apart in the shop!!:msp_ohmy:
> 
> We get it home and start going over it. I show him how to pull the muffler - p/c is shiny and bright!!:smile2:
> 
> We look at the broken / missing part situation: Everything is there and in good shape!!:tongue2:
> 
> Pull the plug and check for spark: nice and bright blue!!:biggrin:
> 
> Put a little mix in the carb and the old saw sputters and coughs:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:
> 
> We stopped there and I told him we'd start with a carb rebuild and go from there. The only thing the shop owner would allow me to pay was the promise that when we got it running we would bring it back and show him.
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> 
> When you got the carb off feel down in there with a finger and check the intake boot for seperation.
> most common failure on those.


----------



## little possum

Diggers dad, make sure to check out the intake boot. If ya run into needing some parts, hollar at me!


----------



## tbone75

DD you had a great day!But you sure opened a can of worms and tossed the lid now! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> It could be a late night?I slept to much! Yep Dan is slacking again?Must have took a nap LOL



No nap just beat from changing snow tires , and dealing with people all day .
Snow storm outside , people that have never been at my shop are calling or stopping in while I already have a full day filled with my regulars , they all either want to be my new best friend , want to tell me how stupid or lazy their husband/wife/boyfriend/girlfriend/son/daughter are for not getting the tires changed sooner , the guys down the road are a dollar fifty cheaper and will I match the price , I have an appointment somewhere else but can you do it now , my tires are bald and I'm stuck in your parking lot , are you busy ? can you change a couple of tires , it'll only take you a couple of minutes , I need my car inspected , I need my trailer inspected , can you fix my power steering , are you busy ? I put my tires on last week myself and they shake so I need them balanced , are you guy's busy etc ... and a call from a discount competitor asking if I could change some tires for them .
"No" and "Next week" were said a lot .
Right now I'm enjoying a triple rye(CrownRoyal) and 7 and might just have to have another :msp_smile:


----------



## little possum

Id just settle for a set of tires Dan. Gettin kinda squirrelly when its wet outside


----------



## tbone75

More fun cutting trees Dan? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> No nap just beat from changing snow tires , and dealing with people all day .
> Snow storm outside , people that have never been at my shop are calling or stopping in while I already have a full day filled with my regulars , they all either want to be my new best friend , want to tell me how stupid or lazy their husband/wife/boyfriend/girlfriend/son/daughter are for not getting the tires changed sooner , the guys down the road are a dollar fifty cheaper and will I match the price , I have an appointment somewhere else but can you do it now , my tires are bald and I'm stuck in your parking lot , are you busy ? can you change a couple of tires , it'll only take you a couple of minutes , I need my car inspected , I need my trailer inspected , can you fix my power steering , are you busy ? I put my tires on last week myself and they shake so I need them balanced , are you guy's busy etc ... and a call from a discount competitor asking if I could change some tires for them .
> "No" and "Next week" were said a lot .
> Right now I'm enjoying a triple rye(CrownRoyal) and 7 and might just have to have another :msp_smile:



Aint life great!!! been on the go since 5:30, snow makes people go squirrley, they never seem to be ready for it even if they have a weeks notice its coming. Cars stuck, off road, in ditch can we help them, please, please please. Nope, we are not a towing service, we plow snow.


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Id just settle for a set of tires Dan. Gettin kinda squirrelly when its wet outside



Next Week No Problem ! :hmm3grin2orange:




tbone75 said:


> More fun cutting trees Dan? :hmm3grin2orange:



I know that trees are smarter than most and don't ask stupid questions .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> No nap just beat from changing snow tires , and dealing with people all day .
> Snow storm outside , people that have never been at my shop are calling or stopping in while I already have a full day filled with my regulars , they all either want to be my new best friend , want to tell me how stupid or lazy their husband/wife/boyfriend/girlfriend/son/daughter are for not getting the tires changed sooner , the guys down the road are a dollar fifty cheaper and will I match the price , I have an appointment somewhere else but can you do it now , my tires are bald and I'm stuck in your parking lot , are you busy ? can you change a couple of tires , it'll only take you a couple of minutes , I need my car inspected , I need my trailer inspected , can you fix my power steering , are you busy ? I put my tires on last week myself and they shake so I need them balanced , are you guy's busy etc ... and a call from a discount competitor asking if I could change some tires for them .
> "No" and "Next week" were said a lot .
> Right now I'm enjoying a triple rye(CrownRoyal) and 7 and might just have to have another :msp_smile:



SEE !!!!!!
i KNEW you was slackin !!
sittin i front of puter and drinkin 
at least John has an excuse !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Some reason cant upload a pic of the 365 ?
> this is one of the jug for it tho
> make John feel better..



How long does it take you to bevel the ports turning that ball stone with your fingers?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> There ya go john..
> Jerry watches out for you nicely.
> But i thot it was Dan's turn to watch John
> he must be slackin..
> if you want to take a break Jerry i can watch him for awhile
> Then you can take the late shift..



Will do, Ron.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Aint life great!!! been on the go since 5:30, snow makes people go squirrley, they never seem to be ready for it even if they have a weeks notice its coming. Cars stuck, off road, in ditch can we help them, please, please please. Nope, we are not a towing service, we plow snow.



It was not a bad day and I wasn't complaining .
It was nice to be in the drivers seat .

The dog loves the snow , hops like a rabbit and has to stop and lick the snow every third bounce .


----------



## roncoinc

I lucked out today,, snow 10 mile south,snow 15 miles west,snow 6 miles north,,i got some rain then it ended.
they reporting thousands with power out from the heavy snow.
goes to show how things go when you are the "RON" !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Please allow me to introduce my son, Digger. He has officially been diagnosed with CAD and is the proud owner of a well-used Homelite 330. Here's the story:
> 
> I had to take a trip out of town for my SIL to move furniture. I didn't want the day to be a total waste so I took some cash and my boys with the intention of finding a good buy at a pawn shop on the way. We hit several, but no decent deals to be found. My oldest boy, Mason (who we call Digger) was really looking for a pocket knife but would occasionally glance at the saws. We were on the way back when he started quizzing me about why this and why that with chainsaws. He tells me he would like to try to work on one, too. I stopped at a sure fire spot to pick up a carcass and the shop is closed. :msp_sad:
> 
> As we pull back through my little town I stopped at the local dealer to pick up some AV bushings. A nice guy but I've never had any luck getting him to let me into his "treasure room". Digger went in with me and started to look at the saws and ask questions. The dealer stops, asks Digger if he wants to try his hand at working on one. "Sure" says Digger. The next thing I know he's got a Homelite 330 in his hands and is trying to take it apart in the shop!!:msp_ohmy:
> 
> We get it home and start going over it. I show him how to pull the muffler - p/c is shiny and bright!!:smile2:
> 
> We look at the broken / missing part situation: Everything is there and in good shape!!:tongue2:
> 
> Pull the plug and check for spark: nice and bright blue!!:biggrin:
> 
> Put a little mix in the carb and the old saw sputters and coughs:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:
> 
> We stopped there and I told him we'd start with a carb rebuild and go from there. The only thing the shop owner would allow me to pay was the promise that when we got it running we would bring it back and show him.
> 
> Life is good.



How dare you infect your son with CAD,....all we can hope now is that he turns out to be a good mechanic.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> How long does it take you to bevel the ports turning that ball stone with your fingers?



LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

canmedian !!!! 
leave it to YOU Jerry !! :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> SEE !!!!!!
> i KNEW you was slackin !!
> sittin i front of puter and drinkin
> at least John has an excuse !



My name is Dan and I'm a slacker ......


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gotta go out and move some snow, be back in a bit.



Glad you got it and not us. I still need to dig the plow out and make sure it's working good. I know I have to switch my lights out. It has the teardrop Meyer setup and I don't like them. I like the old school square ones.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> My name is Dan and I'm a slacker ......



And a drinker of cheap candian whiskey


----------



## dancan

Yup , it's terrible stuff , I guess we'll have to keep it up here so no one gets sick .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Yup , it's terrible stuff , I guess we'll have to keep it up here so no one gets sick .



Here ya go Dan ,read it and weep 
and NO taxes on top of the prices 

http://www.liquorandwineoutlets.com/uploads/Nov-Jan 2012 Quarterly Pricing.pdf

our prices are less than 1/2 of canadian.
and NO tax ! 
what i buy is LESS than $10 a 1/2 gal ..when i bot it 
alcohol is alcohol,serves as a good carb cleaner


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Glad you got it and not us. I still need to dig the plow out and make sure it's working good. I know I have to switch my lights out. It has the teardrop Meyer setup and I don't like them. I like the old school square ones.



Parabolic reflectors drain a lot of power from the system.


----------



## roncoinc

HHmmmmm,,,, i just got to thinkin here about Johns patch job..
it seems he sent Jim some mini macs ??
JIm said sumthin about all the mufflers missing screens ??
i wonder why now ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Parabolic reflectors drain a lot of power from the system.



HUH ?? 
parabolic reflectors are passive and use no energy,they are only a mirror..
now maybe the light bulb used to take advantage of the system may be a high current draw unit.

" A parabolic reflector (or dish or mirror) is a reflective device used to collect or project energy such as light "

time to put halogen bulbs in there !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> HUH ??
> parabolic reflectors are passive and use no energy,they are only a mirror..
> now maybe the light bulb used to take advantage of the system may be a high current draw unit.
> 
> " A parabolic reflector (or dish or mirror) is a reflective device used to collect or project energy such as light "
> 
> time to put halogen bulbs in there !!



They have a little motor under each reflector to cause them to rotate in the flashing light bars we used on the plow trucks.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HHmmmmm,,,, i just got to thinkin here about Johns patch job..
> it seems he sent Jim some mini macs ??
> JIm said sumthin about all the mufflers missing screens ??
> i wonder why now ??



I put them to good use there Ron :hmm3grin2orange: A little scratchy tho?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> They have a little motor under each reflector to cause them to rotate in the flashing light bars we used on the plow trucks.



OK,i thot he was talking about the plow headlights..
led is the way to go on the amber roof lights..


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Glad you got it and not us. I still need to dig the plow out and make sure it's working good. I know I have to switch my lights out. It has the teardrop Meyer setup and I don't like them. I like the old school square ones.



Are you talking about the plow headlights or the flashing amber roof light ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OK,i thot he was talking about the plow headlights..
> led is the way to go on the amber roof lights..



Yep,...that`s what we use now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Are you talking about the plow headlights or the flashing amber roof light ??



First clue,...teardrop Myers and square.


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> First clue,...teardrop Myers and square.


Think they are the lights on the plow frame/ headlights.


----------



## roncoinc

Speaking of plow lights..
the roof one in amber.
i cheated.
took one apart and put in an amber tailight bulb hooked thru a heavy duty flasher,thing sure is bright and cost was cheap ! !! ( like me 0 
no motor to turn or nuthin,just flashing bulb..
i also replaced my plow blade guides with cheap 4 foot CB radio antennas on springs and wired 18in led strip lights on them,makes them easy for me to see 
king of cheap i am !


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Are you talking about the plow headlights or the flashing amber roof light ??



Headlights. The roof light is just fine. I run 2 batteries in series to handle the extra draw of the lights and plow.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Think they are the lights on the plow frame/ headlights.



Then the only power drawn is from the bulb..
the reflector is still passive.
old stylr headlight yes will draw more current but so what ?? 
if on OLD vehicle and using electric plow with not enough alternator MAY cause concern but neglidgable.
getting tired,cant spell,your turn to watch John now


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Then the only power drawn is from the bulb..
> the reflector is still passive.
> old stylr headlight yes will draw more current but so what ??
> if on OLD vehicle and using electric plow with not enough alternator MAY cause concern but neglidgable.
> getting tired,cant spell,your turn to watch John now



Already! Slacker LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Then the only power drawn is from the bulb..
> the reflector is still passive.
> old stylr headlight yes will draw more current but so what ??
> if on OLD vehicle and using electric plow with not enough alternator MAY cause concern but neglidgable.
> getting tired,cant spell,your turn to watch John now



Yep, run two alternators and two diesel truck batteries, 1000 cranking amps each. The headlights were no problem, just the roof rack of old rotating parabolic lights, there were 6 revolving reflectors and 5 bulbs.
Its now my watch,
Good night Ron.


----------



## tbone75

You guys are just plain nuts! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Headlights. The roof light is just fine. I run 2 batteries in series to handle the extra draw of the lights and plow.



Then your using an electric plow ??
if your running out of power then look into another alternator..
batteries are storage,alternator is supply.
when you run out of supply the storage fills in untill the supply can catch up.
backwards way of doing it.
problem is hi current alternators aint cheap !!
batteries are cheaper.
look into LED bulb replacements,they ARE cheap now.
pure white aint cheap but if you dont mind a little blue in there they are cheap.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, run two alternators and two diesel truck batteries, 1000 cranking amps each. The headlights were no problem, just the roof rack of old rotating parabolic lights, there were 6 revolving reflectors and 5 bulbs.
> Its now my watch,
> Good night Ron.



Did the reflectors have a copper rotating plate with a spring contact touching it to supply power ?
ok,your turn on John watch 
can i stay up a "little " longer ?? 
electronics IS my main thing


----------



## sefh3

Yes electric plow too. I had my alternator adjusted to allow for higher output last year. It helped. I have an F250 with a V10 gasser. I didn't think you could put in another alternator in there. I'll have to look into that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Did the reflectors have a copper rotating plate with a spring contact touching it to supply power ?
> ok,your turn on John watch
> can i stay up a "little " longer ??
> electronics IS my main thing



Ok,..you stay up,..I will watch John,..enjoy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys are just plain nuts! :hmm3grin2orange:



I like peanuts,...yumm.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..you stay up,..I will watch John,..enjoy.



OK,kinda single minded now,cant handle John watch and electronics at same time..
SO ?? do you have him under control or is he out pulling starter ropes ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OK,kinda single minded now,cant handle John watch and electronics at same time..
> SO ?? do you have him under control or is he out pulling starter ropes ??



I think he is looking for,"nuts"....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Did the reflectors have a copper rotating plate with a spring contact touching it to supply power ?
> ok,your turn on John watch
> can i stay up a "little " longer ??
> electronics IS my main thing



Each reflector was mounted on a 12 volt motor, the extended shaft from the motor held the reflector, so 6 small motors turning a reflector, bulbs mounted between each reflector.


----------



## tbone75

Not doing anything but watching you guys LOL


----------



## sefh3

Hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving tomorrow. Don't eat too much.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Yes electric plow too. I had my alternator adjusted to allow for higher output last year. It helped. I have an F250 with a V10 gasser. I didn't think you could put in another alternator in there. I'll have to look into that.



Oh my,,this is the sort of thing that gets me..
the parts of an alternator are fixed,they cant be changed or adjusted.
you cant add more windings on a stator by an adjustment or make an armature bigger by an adjustment.
current (amps) output on a generator/ alternator is decided by the physical properties of it's make up.
your alternator is an AC generator..it can put out voltage by the ying yang but only so much current (amps).
the ONLY thing that can be adjusted is voltage output .
the AC is converted to DC to be used a needed.
static normal dc voltage for most vehicles is about 13.45 volts dc..turning up the dc output may make the lights a little brighter but the horse power rating ( current/amps ) will under load drop back to whatever the battery or alternator will provide,.
the only solution is to lessen the load or provide more current.
more and biger batteries are only a band aid. 
if you have a generator to power your house in a power outage and it aint big enuf what would you do ?? 
get a bigger generator !!!


----------



## tbone75

You guys all have a Great Thanksgiving!I am going to eat till I bust! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not doing anything but watching you guys LOL



Don`t you be doing anything strenuous,...I will sic Dan on you...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys all have a Great Thanksgiving!I am going to eat till I bust! LOL



Oh no!!! a hernia blowout...LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> Working on a Stihl 023. Had it all disassembled and cleaned. My little helper was assisting on the assembly. He dropped the flywheel. It didn't break any fins off and I didn't think anything of it. Well, the saw started and idle great. Hit the throttle and boom. It snapped the flywheel in half. After it hit the floor I looked it over and didn't see any damage. It must of had a stress crack in it. When it hit 12000 rpm it let loose. This is the first for me. Case is bust and cylinder is missing a few fins now.
> 
> I think I still have that other case we talked about if it will help. I don't think I have a flywheel, but I am sure I have a starter and some other 021/023/025 stuff here. Be happy to help out if I can. Glad there were no injuries. I also think there was a crank, too. Just let me know what you need and I'll look around for it.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You guys all have a Great Thanksgiving!I am going to eat till I bust! LOL



You wont bust,them mini mac muff screens hold it in !! LOL .
horizontal time for me.
Jerry keep em in line..
i know slacker Dan gone so he no help 

tomorrows lesson be on the relationship between voltage drop and current draw 
your choice,AC or DC voltage


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t you be doing anything strenuous,...I will sic Dan on you...LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: You will have to go wake him up first! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

little possum said:


> Diggers dad, make sure to check out the intake boot. If ya run into needing some parts, hollar at me!



Thanks to both for the tip on the intake boot. The old saw seems to be in good shape for the most part. That boy ain't asleep yet... I hear him in there making "RRRRRRR" sounds. I really should have thought about this more before I let him get that saw...

He nearly wet himself when that thing popped!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh no!!! a hernia blowout...LOL



Well chit!!!!!!!! Can't over eat either! Spoil all my fun!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: You will have to go wake him up first! LOL



If it was not so windy outside tonight I could probably hear him snoring...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well chit!!!!!!!! Can't over eat either! Spoil all my fun!



No overeating,..those muffler screens won`t hold if you apply too much pressure....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

*Two more finds!!*

I'll try to get some pics tomorrow, I'm having trouble with the camera tonight. But... I asked a guy a while back about an old Stihl 038 and a Husky 55 on his porch. He said he loaned them to his BIL and they hadn't run since. "If you ever need a little cash..." Tonight he needed a little cash. 

The 038 is complete except for a muffler. Light scoring on the piston, cylinder looks okay from the exhaust port. Chain brake actually works and most of the plastic is in good shape. I see some potential in this saw unless someone on here needs it. 

The Husky is not as nice. Scored / rusted p/c, and the casting is broken where the muffler bolts up. Choke lever is broken. It does have all of its other parts, the chain brake works, nothing else busted. Maybe someone here has a donor p/c or needs a new project? We'll see...

Again,* life is good on the farm* and I have so many things to be thankful for. I hope all is well for each of you and that your day tomorrow is even better than mine today.:smile2:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No overeating,..those muffler screens won`t hold if you apply too much pressure....LOL



But there Mini-Mac screens! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> But there Mini-Mac screens! :hmm3grin2orange:



Got them all wired rogether with stainless steel wire?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got them all wired rogether with stainless steel wire?



I think it was old fishing line? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think it was old fishing line? :hmm3grin2orange:



Better be 10 lb test or higher...LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I'll try to get some pics tomorrow, I'm having trouble with the camera tonight. But... I asked a guy a while back about an old Stihl 038 and a Husky 55 on his porch. He said he loaned them to his BIL and they hadn't run since. "If you ever need a little cash..." Tonight he needed a little cash.
> 
> The 038 is complete except for a muffler. Light scoring on the piston, cylinder looks okay from the exhaust port. Chain brake actually works and most of the plastic is in good shape. I see some potential in this saw unless someone on here needs it.
> 
> The Husky is not as nice. Scored / rusted p/c, and the casting is broken where the muffler bolts up. Choke lever is broken. It does have all of its other parts, the chain brake works, nothing else busted. Maybe someone here has a donor p/c or needs a new project? We'll see...
> 
> Again,* life is good on the farm* and I have so many things to be thankful for. I hope all is well for each of you and that your day tomorrow is even better than mine today.:smile2:



To bad you didn't find a 365 Husky LOL I do like the 038 tho? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys. Been working out the new shop plan s for the last few nights. I have a CAD program and am laying out every timber on it so I have a clear plan before I build her, that's why I've not been on for few days. I have been trying to get logs together for months now to do this shop and now I have people coming out of the woodwork offering me logs. How are you feeling John? Everything healing well? You guys want to hear a good story, maybe make you think someone is watching over all of us. My BIL's fiance's mother contracted hep C while working as a nurse years ago when she accidently got stuck with a used needle at the hospital she worked at. The hep had gotten so bad in the last few months that she was put on an organ donor list. Last week she was put in the hospital and only had hours to live, the 11th hour came around and a new liver came in and they were able to do the transplant surgery that night. So far she is recovering well from the surgery and her body did not reject the transplant. The doctor said that if did not have the transplant she would not have made it through the night. Thank God for small miracles, not that I am a religious man but that kind of thing makes you think.


----------



## tbone75

Jim has a lot of caching up to do LOL The slacker! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> To bad you didn't find a 365 Husky LOL I do like the 038 tho? LOL



Those 038`s are a ripper, I got a 038 Magnum that was supposed to have been straight gassed but when I pulled it down there was absolutely no damage at all, $25. and it runs like a 066.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys. Been working out the new shop plan s for the last few nights. I have a CAD program and am laying out every timber on it so I have a clear plan before I build her, that's why I've not been on for few days. I have been trying to get logs together for months now to do this shop and now I have people coming out of the woodwork offering me logs. How are you feeling John? Everything healing well? You guys want to hear a good story, maybe make you think someone is watching over all of us. My BIL's fiance's mother contracted hep C while working as a nurse years ago when she accidently got stuck with a used needle at the hospital she worked at. The hep had gotten so bad in the last few months that she was put on an organ donor list. Last week she was put in the hospital and only had hours to live, the 11th hour came around and a new liver came in and they were able to do the transplant surgery that night. So far she is recovering well from the surgery and her body did not reject the transplant. The doctor said that if did not have the transplant she would not have made it through the night. Thank God for small miracles, not that I am a religious man but that kind of thing makes you think.



Hope everything goes well for her!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim has a lot of caching up to do LOL The slacker! :hmm3grin2orange:



A lot of catching up to do! Hate when I get busy and miss time on here. I have new shop fever going right now, it has even surpassed hunting this year. I still have a lot more of those logs to go after from those trees I took down. Good thing he's not in a hurry to get them out of there, just wants them gone by spring. Work keeps throwing in monkey wrenches on the plans at home.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys. Been working out the new shop plan s for the last few nights. I have a CAD program and am laying out every timber on it so I have a clear plan before I build her, that's why I've not been on for few days. I have been trying to get logs together for months now to do this shop and now I have people coming out of the woodwork offering me logs. How are you feeling John? Everything healing well? You guys want to hear a good story, maybe make you think someone is watching over all of us. My BIL's fiance's mother contracted hep C while working as a nurse years ago when she accidently got stuck with a used needle at the hospital she worked at. The hep had gotten so bad in the last few months that she was put on an organ donor list. Last week she was put in the hospital and only had hours to live, the 11th hour came around and a new liver came in and they were able to do the transplant surgery that night. So far she is recovering well from the surgery and her body did not reject the transplant. The doctor said that if did not have the transplant she would not have made it through the night. Thank God for small miracles, not that I am a religious man but that kind of thing makes you think.



Saved in the nick of time,..that`s awesome ,Jim.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> A lot of catching up to do! Hate when I get busy and miss time on here. I have new shop fever going right now, it has even surpassed hunting this year. I still have a lot more of those logs to go after from those trees I took down. Good thing he's not in a hurry to get them out of there, just wants them gone by spring. Work keeps throwing in monkey wrenches on the plans at home.



Sounds like you have a good plan there Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it up, been a long hard day. Night all.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Saved in the nick of time,..that`s awesome ,Jim.



It is pretty awesome. That family has been through a living hell for a lot of years, the son has CF and the daughter was the victim of a pretty nasty crime when she was younger. They all have an excellent outlook on life even with all that they have had to deal with over the years, the daughter has been a great influence on my BIL since she moved in with him and is cracking the whip pretty good. I can't think of another family that could have used good news any more than those folks do.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up, been a long hard day. Night all.



Nite Jerry.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those 038`s are a ripper, I got a 038 Magnum that was supposed to have been straight gassed but when I pulled it down there was absolutely no damage at all, $25. and it runs like a 066.



I did a little looking and think the metal tag is faded out where it should say "Magnum II". Is there a difference between an 038 and the Magnum II? 

That "ripper" comment makes me want to go spend all night cleaning that little beast up to find out what it will take to get it going again. Dang this CAD!!


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jerry to late for me to get into trouble now LOL


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> I did a little looking and think the metal tag is faded out where it should say "Magnum II". Is there a difference between an 038 and the Magnum II?
> 
> That "ripper" comment makes me want to go spend all night cleaning that little beast up to find out what it will take to get it going again. Dang this CAD!!



It gets worse.


----------



## diggers_dad

Too tired to stay up with you fellas. Rest well John.

May all of you have a day filled with things to be thankful for tomorrow.

Goodnight all.


----------



## tbone75

You guys all have a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## jimdad07

Happy Thanksgiving to you guys as well. Going to be a good day tomorrow. You stay out of trouble John.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you guys as well. Going to be a good day tomorrow. You stay out of trouble John.



I may get into the 2 Craftsmans tomorrow?Depends on how feel?


----------



## dancan

Coffee is on but it'll be cold or gone by the time you guys get up , Slackers !


----------



## tbone75

No problem Dan I don't drink that stuff. LOL


----------



## dancan

The dog left all kinds of "Mountain Dew" on ice in the snow this morning LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The dog left all kinds of "Mountain Dew" on ice in the snow this morning LOL .



Dan....Don't eat that yellow snow!


----------



## RandyMac

Happy Thanksgiving mornin' guys.

It is clearing off, getting cold, in the upper 30s. We got close to three inches of rain out of that storm, most of that was yesterday morning when the front passed. We had three days of a SSE gale, some gusts to 50mph, about normal for this time of year. You-all take care, I'm guessin' snow is headed your way.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Happy Thanksgiving mornin' guys.
> 
> It is clearing off, getting cold, in the upper 30s. We got close to three inches of rain out of that storm, most of that was yesterday morning when the front passed. We had three days of a SSE gale, some gusts to 50mph, about normal for this time of year. You-all take care, I'm guessin' snow is headed your way.



That weather just plain sucks Randy!Keep it out there LOL


----------



## dancan

Got about a foot of snow here to share .
Thieves don't let weather stop them , they stole the shovels from gas station next door last night .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Happy Thanksgiving, all!

John - take it easy, you seem to be doing well.
Diggers_dad - what a great story with your son! If he gets CAD that young, you're gonna need a warehouse.
Jim - that's no small miracle! And shop fever is the best kind of fever there is.
RandyMac - We are expecting that snow, but not for 5 days so we make it through the weekend.
Dancan - thanks for keeping the early shift. You were right, I did have to make fresh coffee.
Ron - that's not being cheap, that's being a Yankee! I love it.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Got about a foot of snow here to share .
> Thieves don't let weather stop them , they stole the shovels from gas station next door last night .



Nothing will stop thieves if they want something!A little gun powder will help! LOL


----------



## farrell

happy thanksgiving guys! my brother and i got the turkeys this morning! turkeys callin and gobblin. then boom....boom....boom! two bite the dust!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> I did a little looking and think the metal tag is faded out where it should say "Magnum II". Is there a difference between an 038 and the Magnum II?
> 
> That "ripper" comment makes me want to go spend all night cleaning that little beast up to find out what it will take to get it going again. Dang this CAD!!



You are into one heck of a good saw there, as far as I know there are three distinct sizes of cylinders for these saws. The regular 038 AV is around 61cc, The 038 Super is around 66.8 cc and the 038 Magnum & MagII are 72.2cc. The magnum was made in Germany and the MagII was made elsewhere. Mine is a Magnum and the serial number starts with a #1, if the ser# starts with a #2 then it was made in the US and if it starts with a #3 it`s made in Brazil.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nothing will stop thieves if they want something!A little gun powder will help! LOL



With a little steel, copper or lead in front of it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> happy thanksgiving guys! my brother and i got the turkeys this morning! turkeys callin and gobblin. then boom....boom....boom! two bite the dust!!!



Congrats on bagging some wild game, they are wily adversaries.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Congrats on bagging some wild game, they are wily adversaries.



They sure are !!
no matter how i try to keep them out of my garden they manage to sneak back in !!
when they come up on my deck to eat my strawberries that REALLY pizzes me off !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Happy Thanksgiving ya'll! 
Never would guess who im talking to on Facebook...
The long (thought was dead)
CLIFFFFFFFF
Talking to him on Facebook


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Happy Thanksgiving ya'll!
> Never would guess who im talking to on Facebook...
> The long (thought was dead)
> CLIFFFFFFFF
> Talking to him on Facebook



Tell ol stuck up we said Hi LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Tell ol stuck up we said Hi LOL



John you should get a Facebook! It will let me keep better track of you while im on the road! HAHA

What are you doing for Thanksgiving?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John you should get a Facebook! It will let me keep better track of you while im on the road! HAHA
> 
> What are you doing for Thanksgiving?



I am staying home today.Don't feel up to going any where.The OL is fixing me up and she is going to my inlaws.As for facebook no thanks I spend to much time on the puter now! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> They sure are !!
> no matter how i try to keep them out of my garden they manage to sneak back in !!
> when they come up on my deck to eat my strawberries that REALLY pizzes me off !!



LOL,...Just put a couple of those no good Stihls of yours out on the deck and they won`t come within 50' of it. Turkeys are skeered to death of chainsaws, especially Stihls....


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are into one heck of a good saw there, as far as I know there are three distinct sizes of cylinders for these saws. The regular 038 AV is around 61cc, The 038 Super is around 66.8 cc and the 038 Magnum & MagII are 72.2cc. The magnum was made in Germany and the MagII was made elsewhere. Mine is a Magnum and the serial number starts with a #1, if the ser# starts with a #2 then it was made in the US and if it starts with a #3 it`s made in Brazil.



The serial number starts with a "3" and when I checked the cylinder it measures 52 mm. I think that makes it a Mag II?? I am getting more and more excited about this saw. I would love to have a good runner in this range. One place I checked said if it was the Mag or Mag II it could handle a 32" bar with skip chain. Does that sound right? In these parts 60cc is a big saw. Almost no one has a bar bigger than 24". All of them have to special order those and they look at you funny when you ask about the 24". 

Thanks for the info!!:msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> The serial number starts with a "3" and when I checked the cylinder it measures 52 mm. I think that makes it a Mag II?? I am getting more and more excited about this saw. I would love to have a good runner in this range. One place I checked said if it was the Mag or Mag II it could handle a 32" bar with skip chain. Does that sound right? In these parts 60cc is a big saw. Almost no one has a bar bigger than 24". All of them have to special order those and they look at you funny when you ask about the 24".
> 
> Thanks for the info!!:msp_smile:



Yes they could pull a 32" with skip chain, that would be their upper limit even though they are more torquier than a 044/ MS440. They are really happy with a 24-25" bar and chisel chain.


----------



## tbone75

I hope everyone is having a great day North and South!No one has yelled at me today? LOL Because I didn't do nothing!Just not able to move much?Should be by now I would think?Dr. said just a week to be good to go?I will just wait and see not much else I can do.But I am so bored :bang: I can only find so much to do on the puter.A little ebay dreaming LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I hope everyone is having a great day North and South!No one has yelled at me today? LOL Because I didn't do nothing!Just not able to move much?Should be by now I would think?Dr. said just a week to be good to go?I will just wait and see not much else I can do.But I am so bored :bang: I can only find so much to do on the puter.A little ebay dreaming LOL



You want to run a front end loader, skidsteer or a polw truck moving this heavy white stuff, you think you`re bored...LOL
On a day like this I am, California Dreaming, especially Southern Cali....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You want to run a front end loader, skidsteer or a polw truck moving this heavy white stuff, you think you`re bored...LOL
> On a day like this I am, California Dreaming, especially Southern Cali....LOL



What you waiting on?Pack it up and move it out! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I hope everyone is having a great day North and South!No one has yelled at me today? LOL Because I didn't do nothing!Just not able to move much?Should be by now I would think?Dr. said just a week to be good to go?I will just wait and see not much else I can do.But I am so bored :bang: I can only find so much to do on the puter.A little ebay dreaming LOL



Give it some time to heal , I'm sure the doc would be PO'd if you ruin his handywork and don't let them back meds mask the pain and fool you into thinking your good to go before time .
Not yelling , just saying LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Give it some time to heal , I'm sure the doc would be PO'd if you ruin his handywork and don't let them back meds mask the pain and fool you into thinking your good to go before time .
> Not yelling , just saying LOL .



I know I know :msp_tongue: Wonder if Jerry would let me run the plow truck?


----------



## dancan

There's a nice looking 038av on our local kijiji .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> There's a nice looking 038av on our local kijiji .



Seen it and the price is right.


----------



## diggers_dad

diggers_dad said:


> I'll try to get some pics tomorrow, I'm having trouble with the camera tonight. But... I asked a guy a while back about an old Stihl 038 and a Husky 55 on his porch. He said he loaned them to his BIL and they hadn't run since. "If you ever need a little cash..." Tonight he needed a little cash.
> 
> The 038 is complete except for a muffler. Light scoring on the piston, cylinder looks okay from the exhaust port. Chain brake actually works and most of the plastic is in good shape. I see some potential in this saw unless someone on here needs it.
> 
> The Husky is not as nice. Scored / rusted p/c, and the casting is broken where the muffler bolts up. Choke lever is broken. It does have all of its other parts, the chain brake works, nothing else busted. Maybe someone here has a donor p/c or needs a new project? We'll see...
> 
> Again,* life is good on the farm* and I have so many things to be thankful for. I hope all is well for each of you and that your day tomorrow is even better than mine today.:smile2:



Here's the 038


----------



## diggers_dad

diggers_dad said:


> I'll try to get some pics tomorrow, I'm having trouble with the camera tonight. But... I asked a guy a while back about an old Stihl 038 and a Husky 55 on his porch. He said he loaned them to his BIL and they hadn't run since. "If you ever need a little cash..." Tonight he needed a little cash.
> 
> The 038 is complete except for a muffler. Light scoring on the piston, cylinder looks okay from the exhaust port. Chain brake actually works and most of the plastic is in good shape. I see some potential in this saw unless someone on here needs it.
> 
> The Husky is not as nice. Scored / rusted p/c, and the casting is broken where the muffler bolts up. Choke lever is broken. It does have all of its other parts, the chain brake works, nothing else busted. Maybe someone here has a donor p/c or needs a new project? We'll see...
> 
> Again,* life is good on the farm* and I have so many things to be thankful for. I hope all is well for each of you and that your day tomorrow is even better than mine today.:smile2:



A couple from the the Husky 55. My shop is starting to have a bad smell........











Inside the cylinder is not too bad, but I don't know of any way to repair those muffler bolt mounts. Any suggestions?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like it has been well used but they are a tough old unit. What`s the P&C look like on the 038?


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes they could pull a 32" with skip chain, that would be their upper limit even though they are more torquier than a 044/ MS440. They are really happy with a 24-25" bar and chisel chain.



Even if it is their upper limit, that is impressive to me!!

A 24" with chisel chain would be awesome for a lot of stuff I do.:msp_tongue:


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like it has been well used but they are a tough old unit. What`s the P&C look like on the 038?



Not bad at all. Very mild transfer on the cylinder and the piston. I've never used acid to clean one up, but from the threads I've read on it, this would be an EXCELLENT candidate. I will try to get some pics up soon. Definitely no visible scratches. I may be optimistic, but I think some cleaning and a new piston, rings, and muffler are the biggest problems this saw has.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My 038 Magnum only has a dual port muffler mod done to it so far, it pulls a 30" full comp in hardwood effortlessly, my ported 046 will do it but it struggles a little more but put a 20" bar and full comp on them both and the 046 will out cut it easily in any wood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Not bad at all. Very mild transfer on the cylinder and the piston. I've never used acid to clean one up, but from the threads I've read on it, this would be an EXCELLENT candidate. I will try to get some pics up soon. Definitely no visible scratches. I may be optimistic, but I think some cleaning and a new piston, rings, and muffler are the biggest problems this saw has.



Check the piston skirts, I bet they are wore thin.


----------



## diggers_dad

diggers_dad said:


> Thanks to both for the tip on the intake boot. The old saw seems to be in good shape for the most part. That boy ain't asleep yet... I hear him in there making "RRRRRRR" sounds. I really should have thought about this more before I let him get that saw...
> 
> He nearly wet himself when that thing popped!!:msp_w00t:



I put all of this (and more pics) in a thread all of its own, called "_*Youngest CAD victim*_" if you're interested in how it all turned out. My wife thought it needed its own thread and it seemed like a good idea to me. Thanks for all the tips and encouragement!


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Check the piston skirts, I bet they are wore thin.



I'll tear it down and take lots of pics. I'm afraid I wouldn't know whether they were worn thin or not.:msp_confused:


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> My 038 Magnum only has a dual port muffler mod done to it so far, it pulls a 30" full comp in hardwood effortlessly, my ported 046 will do it but it struggles a little more but put a 20" bar and full comp on them both and the 046 will out cut it easily in any wood.



Why the change? It seems like if it pulled better with a 30" it would also pull better with a 20"? Torque?


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> I'll tear it down and take lots of pics. I'm afraid I wouldn't know whether they were worn thin or not.:msp_confused:



Take some good picts of the piston, sides and bottom and I/we will tell you what we think it looks like.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Why the change? It seems like if it pulled better with a 30" it would also pull better with a 20"? Torque?



Yes,.torque saws will pull longer bars better than high rev`ers. High revving saws will cut faster with shorter bars.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Take some good picts of the piston, sides and bottom and I/we will tell you what we think it looks like.



That was just what I had in mind. I have learned a lot from reading and asking questions on here. I hope I am able to do all of the work on this saw and get it running again. My biggest problem is I get too excited and rush things. Even though I know it's never good to rush through something, I still want to hurry things up. However, that's gotten better as I've got older, so I have a lot of hope for this project.


----------



## diggers_dad

*Muffler screens*

Anyone heard from John lately? 

I wonder if he ate too much and blew a screen, er, stitch??

I was hoping he would pick up on that comment about the smell in my shop with that old Husky. That thing really does have an odor...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Anyone heard from John lately?
> 
> I wonder if he ate too much and blew a screen, er, stitch??
> 
> I was hoping he would pick up on that comment about the smell in my shop with that old Husky. That thing really does have an odor...



I smell Jerry rubbing off on you LOL I can help you out with that Husky?Just send it right up here LOL


----------



## tbone75

No blow outs today!I just kept eating all day long LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Ahhhh. There you are. Are you in need of some Husky stuff? I don't know much about these but I have no real attachment to it. The plastic is faded but all there. The chain brake works and handles are good. That's the plus.

The cylinder is busted in a couple of spots (muffler) and the bearings are shot. I don't think it would be worth the shipping cost!!

Plus, I'm gonna have to get some scented candles or something to get rid of that stink!!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Ahhhh. There you are. Are you in need of some Husky stuff? I don't know much about these but I have no real attachment to it. The plastic is faded but all there. The chain brake works and handles are good. That's the plus.
> 
> The cylinder is busted in a couple of spots (muffler) and the bearings are shot. I don't think it would be worth the shipping cost!!
> 
> Plus, I'm gonna have to get some scented candles or something to get rid of that stink!!



Yep Jerry has got to you too! :hmm3grin2orange: Where is that Ron when I need him? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

John,

I did ask my local guy about the Efco 134. Can you send me a picture of what you have so I can explain it to him. He's a great guy, but very "hands-on". He wants to see what you have so he knows what you need.


----------



## tbone75

I have the worst kind of CAD! I like all saws LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> That was just what I had in mind. I have learned a lot from reading and asking questions on here. I hope I am able to do all of the work on this saw and get it running again. My biggest problem is I get too excited and rush things. Even though I know it's never good to rush through something, I still want to hurry things up. However, that's gotten better as I've got older, so I have a lot of hope for this project.



Take it slow and steady, check out everything or let us check it out for you, those old 038`s are worth the trouble. Start by cleaning everything you can possibly get to before you pull the cylinder off.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John,
> 
> I did ask my local guy about the Efco 134. Can you send me a picture of what you have so I can explain it to him. He's a great guy, but very "hands-on". He wants to see what you have so he knows what you need.



I sure can!And will!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have the worst kind of CAD! I like all saws LOL



I got another 028 Super today, it needs a piston.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Yep Jerry has got to you too! :hmm3grin2orange: Where is that Ron when I need him? :hmm3grin2orange:



Is Ron a Husky fan? Dang, I was starting to really pay attention to all that stuff he was telling you. I'll have to remember to take what he says with a grain of salt from now on.

Whether you like your girls "Home"ly, "Husky", or with buns of "Stihl", everyone knows Dolmar has the best feel.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Take it slow and steady, check out everything or let us check it out for you, those old 038`s are worth the trouble. Start by cleaning everything you can possibly get to before you pull the cylinder off.



Will do. That will give me a good reason to buy some more cleaner solvent for my parts washer. I was getting low. I don't know how I ever worked on equipment without that thing. Pawn shop find for $50 I think.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Will do. That will give me a good reason to buy some more cleaner solvent for my parts washer. I was getting low. I don't know how I ever worked on equipment without that thing. Pawn shop find for $50 I think.



They sure are handy but then so is a dishwasher.


----------



## tbone75

I will go along with the Dolmars! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They sure are handy but then so is a dishwasher.



Soon as I get the OL a new one I am putting the old one down by the shop! LOL Best thing there is for parts cleaning!


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> They sure are handy but then so is a dishwasher.



Are you being serious about that? Hmmmmm.....wife is gone during the day so.....


----------



## diggers_dad

Gotta do some family time. I've spent too much time on here tonight. Good night to all and thanks again for all of the help.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Gotta do some family time. I've spent too much time on here tonight. Good night to all and thanks again for all of the help.



You have a good one!And yes the dish washer works!


----------



## jimdad07

Howdy guys. Looks like everyone is having a good day. Glad to see Jacob is talking to Cliff. Baseball bats are also a good way to deter thieves.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Howdy guys. Looks like everyone is having a good day. Glad to see Jacob is talking to Cliff. Baseball bats are also a good way to deter thieves.



I have always liked the idea of bear traps?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have always liked the idea of bear traps?



They really work to. A fellow that lived real close to us that I knew real well had a small mill that he cut studs and laths mostly. There was someone stealing gas from the 3 ton truck he used to haul wood for the mill, he lost more than 4 tanks full in one month. There was a full time trapper that also lived in the community and the mill guy arranged to borrow a small bear trap from the trapper. He parked the truck over where the sawdust was dumped and levelled for many years. He then buried the Victor steel trap right under the saddle tank on the truck. Around 2 o`clock in the morning he heard screaming coming from the area where the truck was parked but he did not go investigate but waited til daylight. There was a gas can and siphon hose setting there but whoever was in the trap got away but left some black cloth and a little blood in the trap jaws. Guess the trap did not get a real good bite on whom ever was in it but no more gas was ever stolen from ole Redd....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> They really work to. A fellow that lived real close to us that I knew real well had a small mill that he cut studs and laths mostly. There was someone stealing gas from the 3 ton truck he used to haul wood for the mill, he lost more than 4 tanks full in one month. There was a full time trapper that also lived in the community and the mill guy arranged to borrow a small bear trap from the trapper. He parked the truck over where the sawdust was dumped and levelled for many years. He then buried the Victor steel trap right under the saddle tank on the truck. Around 2 o`clock in the morning he heard screaming coming from the area where the truck was parked but he did not go investigate but waited til daylight. There was a gas can and siphon hose setting there but whoever was in the trap got away but left some black cloth and a little blood in the trap jaws. Guess the trap did not get a real good bite on whom ever was in it but no more gas was ever stolen from ole Redd....LOL



That is a great story Jerry. A very good story. I find that hiding my valuables in the septic tank ensures their safety from thieves also.


----------



## roncoinc

I'm late !! been busy !!
missed my watch but it looks like everybody filled in nicely.
as ussuall Jeryy gets last shift and DAN get first shift,i will fill in when i can..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They really work to. A fellow that lived real close to us that I knew real well had a small mill that he cut studs and laths mostly. There was someone stealing gas from the 3 ton truck he used to haul wood for the mill, he lost more than 4 tanks full in one month. There was a full time trapper that also lived in the community and the mill guy arranged to borrow a small bear trap from the trapper. He parked the truck over where the sawdust was dumped and levelled for many years. He then buried the Victor steel trap right under the saddle tank on the truck. Around 2 o`clock in the morning he heard screaming coming from the area where the truck was parked but he did not go investigate but waited til daylight. There was a gas can and siphon hose setting there but whoever was in the trap got away but left some black cloth and a little blood in the trap jaws. Guess the trap did not get a real good bite on whom ever was in it but no more gas was ever stolen from ole Redd....LOL



See! It is a good idea! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,on the stihl / turkey comment i have found that a lot of turkeys i have met LIKE stihl's 
HEheeheeeehheeeeeeeee..........

dunno bout being a husky "lover" but i got a husky 394 i sure do like a lot 
now i gotta see if i can get a little more out of it


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That is a great story Jerry. A very good story. I find that hiding my valuables in the septic tank ensures their safety from thieves also.



Better than a safe or vault I bet.
Another gas stealing story,
A local fellow built a camper on the back of a two ton Chev that he used mostly for deer hunting. There was a rash of gas stealing goiung on around the community and finally someone hit Peters camper truck but when Pete noticed a gas can and siphon hose laying beside the camper/truck he also noticed a lot of puke puddles. He looked closer to see the siphon hose was sticking out of the pipe that led to the toilet holding tank, the chrome gas cap that was used as a cover on the holding tank was also laying in the puke puddle....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> That is a great story Jerry. A very good story. I find that hiding my valuables in the septic tank ensures their safety from thieves also.



Is that where you store your stihl's and why they stink so much ?? 
but then again anybody that would run one of them would not mind a little extra crap !! LOL !!

DOLMAR,,, nuff said..........


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Is that where you store your stihl's and why they stink so much ??
> but then again anybody that would run one of them would not mind a little extra crap !! LOL !!
> 
> DOLMAR,,, nuff said..........



Now Ron, you know I love my Dolmars but if I have to use an alternative, I would rather use the OTHER chainsaw brand. Not many other options to choose from.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Dolmar  I got to get me another one of them! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,on the stihl / turkey comment i have found that a lot of turkeys i have met LIKE stihl's
> HEheeheeeehheeeeeeeee..........
> 
> dunno bout being a husky "lover" but i got a husky 394 i sure do like a lot
> now i gotta see if i can get a little more out of it



Wild turkeys notice every little change in their normal range, they have everything memorised and if any small insignificant thing is changed, different or altered they will notice it immediately. They will become very cautious to approching the change and will spend a good amount of time investigating and re interegating the change into their memory bank.
Fill your boots on modding that Orange monster, hope you can get some more gains from it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Better than a safe or vault I bet.
> Another gas stealing story,
> A local fellow built a camper on the back of a two ton Chev that he used mostly for deer hunting. There was a rash of gas stealing goiung on around the community and finally someone hit Peters camper truck but when Pete noticed a gas can and siphon hose laying beside the camper/truck he also noticed a lot of puke puddles. He looked closer to see the siphon hose was sticking out of the pipe that led to the toilet holding tank, the chrome gas cap that was used as a cover on the holding tank was also laying in the puke puddle....LOL



That would be so nasty!And so funny :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wild turkeys notice every little change in their normal range, they have everything memorised and if any small insignificant thing is changed, different or altered they will notice it immediately. They will become very cautious to approching the change and will spend a good amount of time investigating and re interegating the change into their memory bank.
> Fill your boots on modding that Orange monster, hope you can get some more gains from it.



I have had Wild Turkey that tasted different depending on what you mix it with and whether or not you put ice in it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dolmar  I got to get me another one of them! :hmm3grin2orange:



I just got another 116Si, well enough parts to make another real nice one and a very nice low hour P&C for a 120Si , got a saw in mind to put it on also.


----------



## roncoinc

I went out today.
yup,actually went out into society unsupervised 
found snow 6 miles north of me and 3 miles west and 5 miles south..
i didnt get any.

glad i dont go out often,,,,,,unarmed anyway..
and they wonder why people go nuts and do socially unacceptable things 

catch a thief,,,,been updating my security system..
one of my night vision cameras just now saw three deer going thu the yard 
now with the night vision scope i could have fresh venison


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That would be so nasty!And so funny :hmm3grin2orange:



Very nasty for the one on the end of that hose....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have had Wild Turkey that tasted different depending on what you mix it with and whether or not you put ice in it.



Never tried that stuff but won a lot of glass turkeys in my days.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I went out today.
> yup,actually went out into society unsupervised
> found snow 6 miles north of me and 3 miles west and 5 miles south..
> i didnt get any.
> 
> glad i dont go out often,,,,,,unarmed anyway..
> and they wonder why people go nuts and do socially unacceptable things
> 
> catch a thief,,,,been updating my security system..
> one of my night vision cameras just now saw three deer going thu the yard
> now with the night vision scope i could have fresh venison



Really!!


----------



## roncoinc

Fill your boots on modding that Orange monster said:


> UH,,i was "kinda" thinking that "maybe" somebody familiar with the saw might have suggestions as to what "may" be left to work on a little ??
> with the decomp i can start it no problem
> I may have to be "nice" to the guy that built it and he may have some hints
> 
> BUT IT AINT IN ME TO BE NICE !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I went out today.
> yup,actually went out into society unsupervised
> found snow 6 miles north of me and 3 miles west and 5 miles south..
> i didnt get any.
> 
> glad i dont go out often,,,,,,unarmed anyway..
> and they wonder why people go nuts and do socially unacceptable things
> 
> catch a thief,,,,been updating my security system..
> one of my night vision cameras just now saw three deer going thu the yard
> now with the night vision scope i could have fresh venison



Sounds like a nice set up there Ron! I just have a night scope to play with. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> UH,,i was "kinda" thinking that "maybe" somebody familiar with the saw might have suggestions as to what "may" be left to work on a little ??
> with the decomp i can start it no problem
> I may have to be "nice" to the guy that built it and he may have some hints
> 
> BUT IT AINT IN ME TO BE NICE !!!!!



Sorry Ron you can't fool us on here with that BS :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> UH,,i was "kinda" thinking that "maybe" somebody familiar with the saw might have suggestions as to what "may" be left to work on a little ??
> with the decomp i can start it no problem
> I may have to be "nice" to the guy that built it and he may have some hints
> 
> BUT IT AINT IN ME TO BE NICE !!!!!



Mill the base and cut a pop up on the piston.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just got another 116Si, well enough parts to make another real nice one and a very nice low hour P&C for a 120Si , got a saw in mind to put it on also.



I like the idea of a 120SI. One a little bigger and one a little smaller LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Really!!



Jerry pickin on me again ??
i am so easilly confused


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> UH,,i was "kinda" thinking that "maybe" somebody familiar with the saw might have suggestions as to what "may" be left to work on a little ??
> with the decomp i can start it no problem
> I may have to be "nice" to the guy that built it and he may have some hints
> 
> BUT IT AINT IN ME TO BE NICE !!!!!



I didn't think that one had much more to give. Not like me to compliment a Husky, but like the old saying goes, "I wouldn't kick her out of bed" works pretty well in this situation.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just got another 116Si, well enough parts to make another real nice one and a very nice low hour P&C for a 120Si , got a saw in mind to put it on also.



Is it John's ?? :msp_smile:


----------



## sefh3

I hope everyone's day went well. I have kid duty tonight and tomorrow. The wife is nuts and is off to fight the crowds to find the "good" deals.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mill the base and cut a pop up on the piston.



Thats all thats left ?? 
i cant do that..
................................


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Is it John's ?? :msp_smile:



Nope, one I got from Jim last winter.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Is it John's ?? :msp_smile:



Not unless I send it back up North LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats all thats left ??
> i cant do that..
> ................................



Yep, ..you need to raise the comp to near 200 lbs., knuckle buster territory.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats all thats left ??
> i cant do that..
> ................................



I know you got a lathe?Whats the problem?


----------



## roncoinc

Going to try and call it a night,,,,but the OL sounds like my splitter without the muffler on.
i get her pixxed when i wake her up,say hey !! you wakin ME up so YOU can be too !
if i had a bigger house she would be in another bedroom !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I know you got a lathe?Whats the problem?



No,i dont have a lathe 
if it has a base gasket i could take that out,but i dont know if it does ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> No,i dont have a lathe
> if it has a base gasket i could take that out,but i dont know if it does ??



No base gasket.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No,i dont have a lathe
> if it has a base gasket i could take that out,but i dont know if it does ??



??? Thought sure you had one? OOPS LOL


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, ..you need to raise the comp to near 200 lbs., knuckle buster territory.



That's what I'm talkin about. 

Jerry I know you ain't a Husky lover......but have you ran a 262xp???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> That's what I'm talkin about.
> 
> Jerry I know you ain't a Husky lover......but have you ran a 262xp???



Yes,..I owned 2 of them but others had a much higher opinion of them and offered me much more than I thought they were worth....LOL


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes,..I owned 2 of them but others had a much higher opinion of them and offered me much more than I thought they were worth....LOL



I just built one with a popup and, well........wow.


----------



## roncoinc

Mastermind said:


> That's what I'm talkin about.
> 
> Jerry I know you ain't a Husky lover......but have you ran a 262xp???



I have,,and ported them,mildly,,awsome cutting saw !!
but like Jerry,somebody made an offer and away it went.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> I just built one with a popup and, well........wow.



They were pretty much on the ragged edge porting wise but the comp could be raised to make them wilder.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I built a 266XP that ended up with 197 lb comp but it ruins starter side covers , they need a decomp really bad.


----------



## roncoinc

I'm outta here !! 
Jerry,,your watch,,turn it over to whoever when your done


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> They were pretty much on the ragged edge porting wise but the comp could be raised to make them wilder.



The upper transfers still had plenty to give, and the muffler. Raising the compression to 185 sure brought it to life.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> I built a 266XP that ended up with 197 lb comp but it ruins starter side covers , they need a decomp really bad.



Yes they do. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I'm outta here !!
> Jerry,,your watch,,turn it over to whoever when your done



John is doing fine with no supervision so he can run the show after I go down....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm outta here !!
> Jerry,,your watch,,turn it over to whoever when your done



You guys have fun I am off to tuck the OL in. LOL Give me something to read when I get back?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting late here, had a long day moving snow, more tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night guys. It's about that time for me as well.


----------



## sefh3

Nite all. I'll keep John under control for a bit. The kids want to pull an all nighter..... I say another hour they will be out like a light.


----------



## sefh3

Whoaaa 197 lbs without a decompression..... my left arm hurts already thinking about trying to pull that one over.


----------



## sefh3

One kid down for the count (youngest) now one more to go. 

Where you at John?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> One kid down for the count (youngest) now one more to go.
> 
> Where you at John?



Sorry just got back up.Now if I can get back to sleep?


----------



## dancan

Coffees all gone Slackers !
Got to go change some more tires


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I hope today isn't too crazy for you, Dan.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, ..you need to raise the comp to near 200 lbs., knuckle buster territory.



Ummm............ Is 200 lbs realistic? Can you really do that? Wow!! I'd run that saw even if it was a Husky!


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Ummm............ Is 200 lbs realistic? Can you really do that? Wow!! I'd run that saw even if it was a Husky!



Yes it can be done and there is saws out there running over 200 lbs, close to 220 is attainable. They are very hard on starter mechanisms and automatic decomp won`t work on them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

NikkiFry said:


> More like fundraiser depression.



That`s gotta be an oldie....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Whoaaa 197 lbs without a decompression..... my left arm hurts already thinking about trying to pull that one over.



I did up a 394 using a 3094 Jonsered P&C , it had 191 comp and no decomp. Bloody knuckles was the norm and it would pull the starter handle straight through my big fingers with ease. Only way to start it was to bring the piston close to TDC and then drop start it with a very determined rip.


----------



## sefh3

You would have to make sure the switch was on everytime. My luck I'll pull it and bust a few finger before I realize the switch wasn't turned on.


----------



## jimdad07

That is some wicked compression.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys.Not much sleep as usual LOL Up and down crap all night.Did good from 3am to 7am should have yelled at Dan all night long :msp_rolleyes: Hope to be able to do something today?


----------



## sefh3

Take it easy for today, John.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Take it easy for today, John.



Been 5 days now!Should be able to get up and going again?I have them 2 craftsmans to get together LOL Then The little Black Homie Ron sent me I think? Been sitting on my arse so long now it almost hurts! :hmm3grin2orange: I won't yank on any ropes!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Been 5 days now!Should be able to get up and going again?I have them 2 craftsmans to get together LOL Then The little Black Homie Ron sent me I think? Been sitting on my arse so long now it almost hurts! :hmm3grin2orange: I won't yank on any ropes!



If you need to start a saw use the electric starter we talked about.


----------



## sefh3

Shed some light here Jerry. I have one that I'm waiting for a recoil on. I thought of using a drill to start it but not sure how the flywheel nut would hold up and if it would loosen it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Shed some light here Jerry. I have one that I'm waiting for a recoil on. I thought of using a drill to start it but not sure how the flywheel nut would hold up and if it would loosen it.



John, Ron and discussed this a couple nights ago. Use an electric drill and run it in reverse, do not use an impact driver, it will remove the flywheel nut. Just use a regular electric drill with a driver adapter for 3/8" square drive sockets, start the drill off slow if it is variable speed. I have done this many,many times and it works great. If the nut loosens then it was not torqued down tight enough to begin with, they should be torqued to 25-30 ft lbs.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes it can be done and there is saws out there running over 200 lbs, close to 220 is attainable. They are very hard on starter mechanisms and automatic decomp won`t work on them.



*WOW!!*

I didn't even suspect that was possible. I have a lot to learn. I figured 175-180 was about all there was. A saw in the 180+ range would make a whole lot of power. I'd love to have one... I better start with some less ambitious mods before trying something like that.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> *WOW!!*
> 
> I didn't even suspect that was possible. I have a lot to learn. I figured 175-180 was about all there was. A saw in the 180+ range would make a whole lot of power. I'd love to have one... I better start with some less ambitious mods before trying something like that.



I have had one so far with 200 on it.And that was on my old tester?Likely a little over that.My Nephew brought it over for me to get running.An old Oleo-Mac?I got it fixed up for him.A real treat to start LOL But it does run!! Not for sure what my 346 has yet?Its over 180 .I couldn't yank enough to see LOL Didn't think to ask Randy?


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> *WOW!!*
> 
> I didn't even suspect that was possible. I have a lot to learn. I figured 175-180 was about all there was. A saw in the 180+ range would make a whole lot of power. I'd love to have one... I better start with some less ambitious mods before trying something like that.



A little shaving in the lathe and 20-30 lbs is easy to gain. A lot of machining and cut the head off to make it a removable/replacable cylinder head and a lot more can be gained but it would be useless for a work saw.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A little shaving in the lathe and 20-30 lbs is easy to gain. A lot of machining and cut the head off to make it a removable/replacable cylinder head and a lot more can be gained but it would be useless for a work saw.



That is one reason I like this little Efco.It has a removable head.A little shaving and here we go LOL Make it a hot little turd LOL Not sure why I want to?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is one reason I like this little Efco.It has a removable head.A little shaving and here we go LOL Make it a hot little turd LOL Not sure why I want to?



Make a new head for it, reshape the combustion chamber to a little flatter dome shape and that will make a real hot setup, but the head will really run hot....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hello! is there anybody out there?


----------



## tbone75

Just came up from the shop.Got one craftsman together.Had to drill and tap the starter cover holes out.Forgot it needed that LOL Pic of it and the next one in a box! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Make a new head for it, reshape the combustion chamber to a little flatter dome shape and that will make a real hot setup, but the head will really run hot....LOL



I bet it would get hot! LOL Think I will just find some parts and run as is LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bet it would get hot! LOL Think I will just find some parts and run as is LOL



Some of the hot saws run so hot they would melt down in 60 seconds.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just came up from the shop.Got one craftsman together.Had to drill and tap the starter cover holes out.Forgot it needed that LOL Pic of it and the next one in a box! :msp_scared:



Craftsman looks good John, never seen or handled one before but it looks like it would be light weight.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Craftsman looks good John, never seen or handled one before but it looks like it would be light weight.



It looks good LOL Real light !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Dan,..got your ears on? Like new 365 going for $300.


----------



## tbone75

Where is every one?Some one let Ron out in public again? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Where is every one?Some one let Ron out in public again? LOL



Real quiet on here, no Dan or Ron....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dan may have got stuck in a tire and rolled down the street? LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Dan,..got your ears on? Like new 365 going for $300.



Just got home .
Saw the ad and thought about it for almost 30 seconds and was tempted but the urge passed .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan may have got stuck in a tire and rolled down the street? LOL



Likely working overtime, never seen such a rush on tires. I was at my brothers garage early this morning, they are booked solid for new tires til the Monday after next.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Just got home .
> Saw the ad and thought about it for almost 30 seconds and was tempted but the urge passed .



Thought you would have seen it, just making sure.


----------



## tbone75

I used the drill trick on this saw today.Worked like a charm! The little thing jumped up to 150 right now!Why I was at it I checked the compression on the one DD sent me.It went to 145 so there is another good P&C for a 2.0 if any one needs it? I think the box saw is a 2.3 if I remember right? LOL The way I have been lately????? I know I did good today to!The OL never yelled at me once!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I used the drill trick on this saw today.Worked like a charm! The little thing jumped up to 150 right now!Why I was at it I checked the compression on the one DD sent me.It went to 145 so there is another good P&C for a 2.0 if any one needs it? I think the box saw is a 2.3 if I remember right? LOL The way I have been lately????? I know I did good today to!The OL never yelled at me once!



Way to go, not much chance of hurting yourself doing it that way.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Craftsman looks good John, never seen or handled one before but it looks like it would be light weight.



They are nice. For a while you couldn't swing a dead cat around here without hitting 2 or 3 of those. They're starting to become harder to find. I've worked on several, just sold one for $50 a couple of weeks ago that was nearly identical to John's, just not as clean. A lot of folks around here want a used saw to LOOK used, have some dirt and grime on it. If it's really clean they get skittish.

Those saws are balanced well and surprisingly strong for their size. Not rippers, but solid and well-built. (my 2 cents)


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> They are nice. For a while you couldn't swing a dead cat around here without hitting 2 or 3 of those. They're starting to become harder to find. I've worked on several, just sold one for $50 a couple of weeks ago that was nearly identical to John's, just not as clean. A lot of folks around here want a used saw to LOOK used, have some dirt and grime on it. If it's really clean they get skittish.
> 
> Those saws are balanced well and surprisingly strong for their size. Not rippers, but solid and well-built. (my 2 cents)



I like the little things.I can see your point about being a little dirty.But I still like to clean them up LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Seldom ever see a top handle saw around here, it has to have front and rear handles to please this home town crowd.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seldom ever see a top handle saw around here, it has to have front and rear handles to please this home town crowd.



You got the big trees up there LOL Not that much down around me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You got the big trees up there LOL Not that much down around me.



I had to go out of province to find a 009....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had to go out of province to find a 009....LOL



That did kind of suck LOL I would think someone would use a top handle saw up there?Very handy at times!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Been 5 days now!Should be able to get up and going again?I have them 2 craftsmans to get together LOL Then The little Black Homie Ron sent me I think? Been sitting on my arse so long now it almost hurts! :hmm3grin2orange: I won't yank on any ropes!



Stihl was thinking of you so they designed this one .







No rope to pull :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Stihl was thinking of you so they designed this one .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rope to pull :msp_biggrin:



Never heard of that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That did kind of suck LOL I would think someone would use a top handle saw up there?Very handy at times!



Not even the tree toppers use a top handle saw. I used a Pioneer 970 for topping for years and a Olympic 950AF for many years after that.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not even the tree toppers use a top handle saw. I used a Pioneer 970 for topping for years and a Olympic 950AF for many years after that.



I sure think it would be better with a top handle?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I sure think it would be better with a top handle?



I can limb with the top handle saws but still prefer to top trees with a typical saw like an 026, probably because I have always used them for this type of cutting.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can limb with the top handle saws but still prefer to top trees with a typical saw like an 026, probably because I have always used them for this type of cutting.



Got to use what you like best.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got to use what you like best.



LOL....I am getting too old to learn/ change old tricks I learned so many years ago, they have served me well and I am comfortable using them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL....I am getting too old to learn/ change old tricks I learned so many years ago, they have served me well and I am comfortable using them.



I am learning new tricks all the time! On here LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am learning new tricks all the time! On here LOL



I am shure you are...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Where are all the slackers?I know Dan is in bed already LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t know where everybody else is, I am all over the cyber spaces checking out stuff and posting up nonsense. Looks like you and me Nutty buddy.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t know where everybody else is, I am all over the cyber spaces checking out stuff and posting up nonsense. Looks like you and me Nutty buddy.....LOL



Get that snow cleared out?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Get that snow cleared out?



Got all the roads, streets and parking lots cleared, the temp is up today and the snow is melting pretty good, if it stays up it could all be gone tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got all the roads, streets and parking lots cleared, the temp is up today and the snow is melting pretty good, if it stays up it could all be gone tomorrow.



That is good till the next one? LOL Then it starts all over again!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is good till the next one? LOL Then it starts all over again!



Yeah,..it will soon be a weekly chore, hope it stays away until Christmas.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..it will soon be a weekly chore, hope it stays away until Christmas.



You take care of the whole town there?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t know where everybody else is, I am all over the cyber spaces checking out stuff and posting up nonsense. Looks like you and me Nutty buddy.....LOL



Just got in guys. Unfortunately I am in one of my very busy seasons. It will calm down around Christmas time and then start right back up towards the end of January. I still haven't even been able to get Nutty Buddy's saw out yet, not the way I like to do things but that is about how it's been for the last month or so. Hauled some more logs home today, taking the kids to the North Pole tomorrow for the day and then back to quarter sawing logs Sunday and hauling as much as the daylight will allow. Good times, I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You take care of the whole town there?



I help plow 12 streets, 5 roads and a big parking lot, several sets of Super Mail boxes , lift stations, water supply and water treatment plant. Depending on what type of storm we get it can be anywhere from 8 hrs to 30 hrs to keep it open then cleanup after.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You take care of the whole town there?



I don't know how the man has time to take his morning "sit and think", he must have a hole cut in the seat of his old truck going to pavement. I wouldn't want to be stuck behind him in the morning, flying debris and all of that.:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

I don't know how in the hell you can keep up with everything Jerry?


----------



## tbone75

Jim don't worry about that saw.Not like I need it right now LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Just got in guys. Unfortunately I am in one of my very busy seasons. It will calm down around Christmas time and then start right back up towards the end of January. I still haven't even been able to get Nutty Buddy's saw out yet, not the way I like to do things but that is about how it's been for the last month or so. Hauled some more logs home today, taking the kids to the North Pole tomorrow for the day and then back to quarter sawing logs Sunday and hauling as much as the daylight will allow. Good times, I wouldn't have it any other way.



Sounds like a good life to me, I was very busy when my two daughters were younger and growing up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't know how in the hell you can keep up with everything Jerry?



t need to put in plenty of productive hours....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> t need to put in plenty of productive hours....LOL



NO CHIT !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim don't worry about that saw.Not like I need it right now LOL



I can't help it, feeling guilty as hell about it. I don't like to keep people waiting. It will slow down here pretty quick. On a different note, I have found a place to get information on timber framing, that's how I am doing the new shop. Very interesting stuff. I have built a lot of houses over the last ten to twelve years and a few pole barns. This will be a whole new experience for me. Going to have a lot of time in the shop with a timber framer's slick and a mallet. Can't wait. Saw work will be on a stand still save routine maintenance until the new shop is done.


----------



## roncoinc

Gotta at least check in before i go down.
had a customer pick up a fixed saw.
had another buy one.sold some wood.
cleaned some yard.
fishished up one securuity cam..up and down a ladder 50 times !! 
the deer are late coming thru tonite,can watch them with th IR 
got a settlement check from ebay today for over charging me,  twenty one cents !!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I used the drill trick on this saw today.Worked like a charm! The little thing jumped up to 150 right now!Why I was at it I checked the compression on the one DD sent me.It went to 145 so there is another good P&C for a 2.0 if any one needs it? I think the box saw is a 2.3 if I remember right? LOL The way I have been lately????? I know I did good today to!The OL never yelled at me once!



I sent the one with the GOOD p/c?!?!?!?!

No wonder this one won't start!!:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Found some picts of my 038 Magnum, Diggers Dad may like to see them,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Recoil spring broke in the original cover, still need to find one for it,


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Found some picts of my 038 Magnum, Diggers Dad may like to see them,
> 
> I didnt get to bed in time !!
> going to go make sure the sheets on the matress stay flat for a few hours


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found some picts of my 038 Magnum, Diggers Dad may like to see them,
> 
> I didnt get to bed in time !!
> going to go make sure the sheets on the matress stay flat for a few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to ruin your sleep Ron,..if I had known you would be checking in I could have waited a little longer before posting picts of the greatest saws ever made....LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seldom ever see a top handle saw around here, it has to have front and rear handles to please this home town crowd.



Yeah, but you folks are a bit more serious about cutting wood up there. Wood burners down here are fewer and fewer. A 55-60 cc saw is "Big" in these parts. I get some real looks when I pull out the Shinny 757 with the 30" bar. Some of the guys will say "What do you need something like that for? My MS 210 / Husky 343 is big enough for anything I do!" 

I say "Well, ladies, I clean my fingernails with an MS 210 / Husky 343. Real men use real saws. If you ever get your big girl panties on let me know and I might let you run this beast."

They'd faint if they ever saw real pro saw with a serious bar and chain set up.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I sent the one with the GOOD p/c?!?!?!?!
> 
> No wonder this one won't start!!:msp_scared:



I can send it right back!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Yeah, but you folks are a bit more serious about cutting wood up there. Wood burners down here are fewer and fewer. A 55-60 cc saw is "Big" in these parts. I get some real looks when I pull out the Shinny 757 with the 30" bar. Some of the guys will say "What do you need something like that for? My MS 210 / Husky 343 is big enough for anything I do!"
> 
> I say "Well, ladies, I clean my fingernails with an MS 210 / Husky 343. Real men use real saws. If you ever get your big girl panties on let me know and I might let you run this beast."
> 
> They'd faint if they ever saw real pro saw with a serious bar and chain set up.



I grew up slinging 100+cc chainsaws around, they weighed close to 30 lbs + the bar and chain and a 20" was the short bar back then. When I got my first 85cc saw I thought it was a compact, still weighed 27 lbs without bar and chain.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Found some picts of my 038 Magnum, Diggers Dad may like to see them,



That looks very nice indeed. No offense, but I hope mine looks even better when I'm done. Everything I hear about this saw is good, so I am very excited to get into it. I hope to post some pictures as I go so you guys can help me get everything put together right the first time.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> Yeah, but you folks are a bit more serious about cutting wood up there. Wood burners down here are fewer and fewer. A 55-60 cc saw is "Big" in these parts. I get some real looks when I pull out the Shinny 757 with the 30" bar. Some of the guys will say "What do you need something like that for? My MS 210 / Husky 343 is big enough for anything I do!"
> 
> I say "Well, ladies, I clean my fingernails with an MS 210 / Husky 343. Real men use real saws. If you ever get your big girl panties on let me know and I might let you run this beast."
> 
> They'd faint if they ever saw real pro saw with a serious bar and chain set up.



I could hang out with you.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I can send it right back!!!!!!



Just pullin' your chain. I hoped it was good when I sent it. I knew it felt right but I've been fooled before.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> I could hang out with you.



The only problem is, sometimes that mouth of mine fires off something a little too clever a little too quickly. Dental work ain't cheap and I don't heal nearly as fast as I used to.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I grew up slinging 100+cc chainsaws around, they weighed close to 30 lbs + the bar and chain and a 20" was the short bar back then. When I got my first 85cc saw I thought it was a compact, still weighed 27 lbs without bar and chain.



I just play with toy saws :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> The only problem is, sometimes that mouth of mine fires off something a little too clever a little too quickly. Dental work ain't cheap and I don't heal nearly as fast as I used to.



I have the same problem. To give you a hint my little ones call my wife's little brother "aunt Boomer", taught to them proudly by their father.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> That looks very nice indeed. No offense, but I hope mine looks even better when I'm done. Everything I hear about this saw is good, so I am very excited to get into it. I hope to post some pictures as I go so you guys can help me get everything put together right the first time.



I hope yours does look better, this saw is in just the way it came to me and I run it a lot, has some serious torque. I think it was a mis diagnosed case as it was supposed to be a straight gasser but whenb I got it and pulled the muffler the piston and cylinder looked as good as new, absolutely no damage at all.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> The only problem is, sometimes that mouth of mine fires off something a little too clever a little too quickly. Dental work ain't cheap and I don't heal nearly as fast as I used to.



:msp_scared:


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry I bet you have done your fair share with timber framing, you have any advice for a complete newb at it? I have been researching the joinery quite a bit at night but I am trying to find a good starting point when the project starts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I just play with toy saws :msp_biggrin:



One good thing,..saws have gotten a lot lighter, my favorite saws now weigh 12-13 lbs.044/MS 440, MS460.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> One good thing,..saws have gotten a lot lighter, my favorite saws now weigh 12-13 lbs.044/MS 440, MS460.



In my shape I want a 10# 046 LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry I bet you have done your fair share with timber framing, you have any advice for a complete newb at it? I have been researching the joinery quite a bit at night but I am trying to find a good starting point when the project starts.



When I was around 15 years old I worked an entire summer with a master timber framer to precut all the timbers for a 60X 100' two story barn. We could have squared the timbers in our mill but he wanted to do one last building the old way with adzes. After squaring up 50 odd logs into 8X8 and 6X6 timbers he set about cutting all the 45 deg mortises afterward he cut all the other timber ends down to tenions. Bored all the mortises and tenions separately, the holes are offset about 1/2". He even had me make the pins on a drawknife board.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I was around 15 years old I worked an entire summer with a master timber framer to precut all the timbers for a 60X 100' two story barn. We could have squared the timbers in our mill but he wanted to do one last building the old way with adzes. After squaring up 50 odd logs into 8X8 and 6X6 timbers he set about cutting all the 45 deg mortises afterward he cut all the other timber ends down to tenions. Bored all the mortises and tenions separately, the holes are offset about 1/2". He even had me make the pins on a drawknife board.



The amish still do it like that down around here!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I was around 15 years old I worked an entire summer with a master timber framer to precut all the timbers for a 60X 100' two story barn. We could have squared the timbers in our mill but he wanted to do one last building the old way with adzes. After squaring up 50 odd logs into 8X8 and 6X6 timbers he set about cutting all the 45 deg mortises afterward he cut all the other timber ends down to tenions. Bored all the mortises and tenions separately, the holes are offset about 1/2". He even had me make the pins on a drawknife board.



I bet you felt like He-Man after that summer was over. Power tools will be heavily involved in this project.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry I bet you have done your fair share with timber framing, you have any advice for a complete newb at it? I have been researching the joinery quite a bit at night but I am trying to find a good starting point when the project starts.



You can start with the sills, lay them out and the top beam will follow the same layout. Sills will overlap on the corners. Verticles/ intermediates will need tenions cut on each end, one for each tenion you cut into the sill.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The amish still do it like that down around here!



I would gladly do another.


----------



## diggers_dad

It's cold outside and the little woman is warm...

So.....

Goodnight all.:msp_wink:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I bet you felt like He-Man after that summer was over. Power tools will be heavily involved in this project.



I learned a lot of tool handling skills from him, if it had not been for him I would likely never had the chance to experience this type of building.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can start with the sills, lay them out and the top beam will follow the same layout. Sills will overlap on the corners. Verticles/ intermediates will need tenions cut on each end, one for each tenion you cut into the sill.



That's about what I was thinking, needed to hear it from someone with experience. I have been working out the joints on the CAD program along with doing a lot of reading on another forum I found. I have to tell you, there is no forum like our home forum.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> It's cold outside and the little woman is warm...
> 
> So.....
> 
> Goodnight all.:msp_wink:



Have good night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> It's cold outside and the little woman is warm...
> 
> So.....
> 
> Goodnight all.:msp_wink:



Good night DD


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> It's cold outside and the little woman is warm...
> 
> So.....
> 
> Goodnight all.:msp_wink:



Nite DD


----------



## jimdad07

I have some red oak milled up from over a year ago that will be turned into router sleds and jigs for doing the lions share of the tenion making and at least the starting of the mortising. I already have one sled I made for surfacing large slabs that will come in handy as well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's about what I was thinking, needed to hear it from someone with experience. I have been working out the joints on the CAD program along with doing a lot of reading on another forum I found. I have to tell you, there is no forum like our home forum.



Are you building a single story? Just add corner bracing, door and window openings. What type of roof?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Are you building a single story? Just add corner bracing, door and window openings. What type of roof?



There is going to be 3' or 4' knee walls above the first floor to accommodate a full attic. As far as the roof I plan on doing a standard 5-12 pitch with sheet metal. Plan on using the open mortise for joining the roof bents (think I put that right) and making the birds mouth at the bottoms. I was thinking of carrying the uprights right on through for the knee walls?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have some red oak milled up from over a year ago that will be turned into router sleds and jigs for doing the lions share of the tenion making and at least the starting of the mortising. I already have one sled I made for surfacing large slabs that will come in handy as well.



Cutting it all by hand was fun.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cutting it all by hand was fun.



I bet it was. There will still be quite a bit of hand cutting and chiseling for sure, it is more of a time thing for me using a lot of cheaters.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> There is going to be 3' or 4' knee walls above the first floor to accommodate a full attic. As far as the roof I plan on doing a standard 5-12 pitch with sheet metal. Plan on using the open mortise for joining the roof bents (think I put that right) and making the birds mouth at the bottoms. I was thinking of carrying the uprights right on through for the knee walls?



Yes carry the uprights up to full height, just notch in a ledger for the2 nd. floor height to have the floor joists to sit on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I bet it was. There will still be quite a bit of hand cutting and chiseling for sure, it is more of a time thing for me using a lot of cheaters.



A big power drill is handy, we did it with hand augers.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> A big power drill is handy, we did it with hand augers.



I have big Makita 90* 1/2" chuck drill with a lot of auger bits that I use for wiring houses. I have a few 18" bits as well. I am wondering about the best way to go about making my pegs, was think of taking a piece of 1/4" sheet steel, drilling a hole in it the size of the pegs I want, building a weld around it and then sharpening the weld so that I can drive the peg stock through it. I have a lathe but I think that would take way too much time to make all that I will need for the project.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have big Makita 90* 1/2" chuck drill with a lot of auger bits that I use for wiring houses. I have a few 18" bits as well. I am wondering about the best way to go about making my pegs, was think of taking a piece of 1/4" sheet steel, drilling a hole in it the size of the pegs I want, building a weld around it and then sharpening the weld so that I can drive the peg stock through it. I have a lathe but I think that would take way too much time to make all that I will need for the project.



That might work, of course we/I hand split juniper bolts into roughly 1" squares with an axe, then rounded them somewhat with a hatchet, then rounded them down with a drawknife. A lot of hand work but it only takes 5 mins ber peg.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That might work, of course we/I hand split juniper bolts into roughly 1" squares with an axe, then rounded them somewhat with a hatchet, then rounded them down with a drawknife. A lot of hand work but it only takes 5 mins ber peg.



I will probably try both ways. I'm going to make mine out of red oak which has a nice strait grain. On that note, I better head for bed, 4 hour drive in the morning to take the kids to the North Pole.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I will probably try both ways. I'm going to make mine out of red oak which has a nice strait grain. On that note, I better head for bed, 4 hour drive in the morning to take the kids to the North Pole.



I hope that is not North Pole Alaska, I visited there and it would take more than 4 hours to do that drive...LOL


----------



## dancan

Coffee's on and I got some prune juice to start some of you slackers !


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## teatersroad

Hey there Randy. What's that anodized looking elbow? those cans fresh kill?


----------



## RandyMac

Hey! Eric!!!
That elbone is a big Homelite, yes those were fresh kills.

Next GTG we need to tip some.


----------



## teatersroad

RandyMac said:


> Hey! Eric!!!
> That elbone is a big Homelite, yes those were fresh kills.
> 
> Next GTG we need to tip some.



always looking forward too it - dragged ass and got there too late last year.


----------



## RandyMac

We had a fine old time on Friday night, drank enough to wonder around in old growth nettles and not give a ####.


----------



## dancan

Those big old Mac's are a rarity around here , they sure are pretty .
I should have passed the prune juice out last night , them ZZZZSlackers might have been up by now .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Dan's right! I need to finish this coffee and get it in gear. I'm taking advantage of the weather and doing some cutting today.


----------



## little possum

So far a good weekend. Got off work for Thursday, Friday and Saturday. Duck hunted 2 days and killed 5 birds  pretty good for us on a woodie shoot. Got the kids out with us. 21 year olds taking a 12 and 15 year olds, haha(guess we are all kids)

Now, quads and bike are loading and were headed out for a day on the trails. Hope all you fellow slackers have good days


----------



## dancan

Sounds like a good day LP ! Stay safe .


----------



## tbone75

Good morning slackers :msp_wink:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Good morning slackers :msp_wink:



You're one to be callin' someone a slacker...


----------



## dancan

Good afternoon !


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> You're one to be callin' someone a slacker...



You do have a good point there LOL But I am allowed to :tongue2:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Good afternoon !



About your bed time Dan :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> You do have a good point there LOL But I am allowed to :tongue2:



I see you're up early John. I trust that means you rested well and didn't overdo it yesterday. The boys and I are planning on getting some cutting done today. We'll make a few cuts for you.

Wow, I had no idea that thread on Digger's saw would take off like that!! I guess there were a lot of folks sort of thinking the same thing but just hadn't posted anything about it. Who knew? 

Do you have plans for the day? More saw work? I know you miss working on those weed whackers... I think I have a brand new Husky weed whacker in the shop with a bad starter / recoil set up. Have you seen the new ones with the spring-assist starter? They look overly complicated and prone to failure.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I see you're up early John. I trust that means you rested well and didn't overdo it yesterday. The boys and I are planning on getting some cutting done today. We'll make a few cuts for you.
> 
> Wow, I had no idea that thread on Digger's saw would take off like that!! I guess there were a lot of folks sort of thinking the same thing but just hadn't posted anything about it. Who knew?
> 
> Do you have plans for the day? More saw work? I know you miss working on those weed whackers... I think I have a brand new Husky weed whacker in the shop with a bad starter / recoil set up. Have you seen the new ones with the spring-assist starter? They look overly complicated and prone to failure.



I had the usual night up down up down LOL I have one of them newer whackers.So far it works? I have 10 of them things hanging here I fixed up LOL Not sure about today yet?Back is acting up but the hernia is better!May get to that other Craftsman I think?Plus dig out all the parts I gave out and get them boxed up! Everyone likes Digger's thread!I hope more gets added to it!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I had the usual night up down up down LOL I have one of them newer whackers.So far it works? I have 10 of them things hanging here I fixed up LOL Not sure about today yet?Back is acting up but the hernia is better!May get to that other Craftsman I think?Plus dig out all the parts I gave out and get them boxed up! Everyone likes Digger's thread!I hope more gets added to it!



Well, wood cutting was a bust. We were rained out before we even got started. Digger and I settled on working on an Echo CS 400. The piston and cylinder are toast. It looks like someone stuck a screwdriver through the spark plug hole and prodded around in there. Just awful!!:mad2: What kind of an idiot does that? No hope of saving that p/c. I'll look around for one, 'cause everything else on that saw is good. It's even kinda pretty. Be a shame to let it sit and be no use to anybody.

Good for you getting in the Christmas spirit. I know things are sure tight around here. This is going to be one of the leanest years for Christmas gifts since we were newlyweds. Still, we have much to be thankful for. Health, safety, food on the table and wood heat. The list goes on and on and I won't bore you with it. I include this site and the friends on it as part of what I'm thankful for.

I hope more gets added to Digger's thread, too. He's already staked a claim on "his part" of my little workshop. He has his own makeshift bench and a couple of screwdrivers. I'm trying to get his little brother in on it but no luck yet.


----------



## tbone75

Its a bright sunny day here!The last one for a while I think.A buddy of mine found the other half of a lovejoy I needed for my splitter.So now I have all the parts needed as long as the hoses are good?But the rate I am going it will be next year before I get that done LOL 16 gal. pump 15hp motor should be good to go.And electric start! LOL So far today I haven't got much done.Body just want to get up and go :bang: That is the way it is so just got to deal with it.None of that stuff is going anywhere.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Well, wood cutting was a bust. We were rained out before we even got started. Digger and I settled on working on an Echo CS 400. The piston and cylinder are toast. It looks like someone stuck a screwdriver through the spark plug hole and prodded around in there. Just awful!!:mad2: What kind of an idiot does that? No hope of saving that p/c. I'll look around for one, 'cause everything else on that saw is good. It's even kinda pretty. Be a shame to let it sit and be no use to anybody.
> 
> Good for you getting in the Christmas spirit. I know things are sure tight around here. This is going to be one of the leanest years for Christmas gifts since we were newlyweds. Still, we have much to be thankful for. Health, safety, food on the table and wood heat. The list goes on and on and I won't bore you with it. I include this site and the friends on it as part of what I'm thankful for.
> 
> I hope more gets added to Digger's thread, too. He's already staked a claim on "his part" of my little workshop. He has his own makeshift bench and a couple of screwdrivers. I'm trying to get his little brother in on it but no luck yet.



Sorry I don't have any Echo parts that will work.The piston out of the one you sent me is good if you ever need it?Plus the starter is good too!


----------



## tbone75

Digger is lucky!My Dad was never into anything like what I do?He was into horses big time!He shoed them for several years raised bought and sold them.That is why I don't like horses!I have so many scars from riding and breaking them things LOL Funny thing is my Dad could fix anything if he wanted to? LOL But he always took me hunting and fishing!That was one thing we both loved! he would get mad at me because I was always taking things apart LOL Took a few years till I could put them back together too!Didn't help when I didn't have any tools till I was 12 or 13!After that I could do some good LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

With nobody around that must mean everyone is out cutting, splitting and stacking. Except for John, who is hurting, aching and moaning. Yup, that stuff in the shop will wait for a while. Take it easy and heal up. 

I posted some bars over in the Swap Meet. If any of you need one shoot me a PM.

Marc


----------



## diggers_dad

Wake up!! This thread was almost on page 2!!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Marc is keeping this thread on page one today!  I did a little today :msp_unsure: The other Craftsman is still in the box LOL Took a closer look at it.Nothing wrong with it but its only a 2.0 too :frown: I was thinking it was a 38cc dang it. Still in nice shape and it was free LOL Got to looking at my last whacker with the messed up fuel tank.Just didn't want to put the other tank on it with the cap right under the muffler.So I cut a section out of it where the fuel lines go in and glued it to the other tank.No rubber piece needed!That is if JB weld for plastic holds? Cleaned sanded glued and clamped it up. After it drys I will plug the holes put some gas in and let it sit for a few days?


----------



## tbone75

I was getting there! LOL My Nephew the trading fool just called with some news.He is bringing me 3 saws! 2 Echos?? And a Mini-Mac LOL Hey Jim you hear me? :biggrin:


----------



## dancan

No cutting for me but I did get blamed for not knowing how to run an extension cord and I witnessed some carpentry trim work being done with a P5000+ .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No cutting for me but I did get blamed for not knowing how to run an extension cord and I witnessed some carpentry trim work being done with a P5000+ .



That is one hell of a trim saw! :hmm3grin2orange: I thought you was in bed? :biggrin:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Its a bright sunny day here!The last one for a while I think.A buddy of mine found the other half of a lovejoy I needed for my splitter.So now I have all the parts needed as long as the hoses are good?But the rate I am going it will be next year before I get that done LOL 16 gal. pump 15hp motor should be good to go.And electric start! LOL So far today I haven't got much done.Body just want to get up and go :bang: That is the way it is so just got to deal with it.None of that stuff is going anywhere.



Put some pics up of that bad boy LOL !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No cutting for me but I did get blamed for not knowing how to run an extension cord and I witnessed some carpentry trim work being done with a P5000+ .



What did you do to get in trouble Dan?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> That is one hell of a trim saw! :hmm3grin2orange: I thought you was in bed? :biggrin:



I have a no cat nap rule from the time I get up till the time I crash LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Put some pics up of that bad boy LOL !



I can do that.But it is still scattered all over the place LOL The motor here the tank over there the big chunk has flat tires LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I have a no cat nap rule from the time I get up till the time I crash LOL .



OK... But its getting late for you LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> What did you do to get in trouble Dan?



Nothing ! And then I'm sure I was blamed for the tripped circuit breaker .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nothing ! And then I'm sure I was blamed for the tripped circuit breaker .



A little over load LOL Was Jerry helping you?


----------



## dancan

I was out visiting .


----------



## diggers_dad

Nice to see you fellas stirring...otstir:...so to speak.

Despite the rain we've had a good day here. Cleaned a few saws, posted some trading stuff and did a couple of projects with the kids. 

John, if one of those Echos is a CS 400.... I'm sure I have SOMETHING you need. I don't want to buy a p/c for that thing but I hate to see it sit. I will say it's built a lot better than most. I wonder how it would respond to a mild porting and muffler mod?????


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Nice to see you fellas stirring...otstir:...so to speak.
> 
> Despite the rain we've had a good day here. Cleaned a few saws, posted some trading stuff and did a couple of projects with the kids.
> 
> John, if one of those Echos is a CS 400.... I'm sure I have SOMETHING you need. I don't want to buy a p/c for that thing but I hate to see it sit. I will say it's built a lot better than most. I wonder how it would respond to a mild porting and muffler mod?????



Was already thinking of you LOL I will let you know when I get them!He said he was bringing them over tonight? I know it would do better ported too! I know a lot of these guys don't have much to say about Echo but they sure look well built? I have this old 60S thats built like a tank LOL About as heavy too! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was out visiting .



Not on your project? OK You get yours done?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Was already thinking of you LOL I will let you know when I get them!He said he was bringing them over tonight? I know it would do better ported too! I know a lot of these guys don't have much to say about Echo but they sure look well built? I have this old 60S thats built like a tank LOL About as heavy too! LOL



That 400 I have is a clam-shell, definitely not a pro saw BUT, it has a much better design than I've seen before for the "crankcase", more re-enforcement in the body, and an adjustable oiler. I would really like to run it a while and see...


----------



## diggers_dad

Close to supper time. Pork chops I think...with gravy and sweet potatoes. I may be a while, but I'll check back in...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> That 400 I have is a clam-shell, definitely not a pro saw BUT, it has a much better design than I've seen before for the "crankcase", more re-enforcement in the body, and an adjustable oiler. I would really like to run it a while and see...



I hope I can fix you up! he didn't know what they were but they say Echo on them LOL I have a little 280E that needed a piston.I think its only like 30cc? But they wanted 45.00 for a piston!So I cleaned the old one up and run it LOL Just used it a couple weeks ago trimming a couple limbs up on a ladder for my FIL Worked great for that!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Close to supper time. Pork chops I think...with gravy and sweet potatoes. I may be a while, but I'll check back in...



You better not miss that! LOL


----------



## 8433jeff

tbone75 said:


> You better not miss that! LOL



You just sit and behave until he gets back. Fresh out of muffler screen to patch you up again.


----------



## dancan

No door yet on mine , might tackle that tomorrow .


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> You just sit and behave until he gets back. Fresh out of muffler screen to patch you up again.



Got a mini-mac on the way! LOL More screen! OOPS its here BRB


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A little over load LOL Was Jerry helping you?



LOL,...Dan was trying to help me, he couldn`t figure out how to get power through an extension cord. He was taking quite a long time to just plug a cord in so Doug thought he may need help to figure out how to plug the cord in. With them both trying to figure it out somehow a circuit breaker got tripped and we lost power for a while. Extension cords got blamed for being no good, having defective plugs on the ends etc. It all got sorted out once Dan left, no problems with the power then....LOL


----------



## dancan

I told you guys I wasn't a carpenter and I still get blamed LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> No door yet on mine , might tackle that tomorrow .



I have to pick up 10 lengths of that white aluminum drip cap for the perimeter of the roof and 4 pcs of 1X6 pressure treated for the rough fascia on the ends of the roof. Then the shingles will be air nailed in place.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I told you guys I wasn't a carpenter and I still get blamed LOL !



Always good to get a laugh in at some time during each day....LOL


----------



## dancan

My door can wait .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> My door can wait .



Don`t put it off,..winter is coming soon.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...Dan was trying to help me, he couldn`t figure out how to get power through an extension cord. He was taking quite a long time to just plug a cord in so Doug thought he may need help to figure out how to plug the cord in. With them both trying to figure it out somehow a circuit breaker got tripped and we lost power for a while. Extension cords got blamed for being no good, having defective plugs on the ends etc. It all got sorted out once Dan left, no problems with the power then....LOL



I would have been rolling on the ground laughing :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

OK Got the saws.A Echo 5000 and a mashed Echo 4600 LOL Plus a Mini-Man 35.And her are the pics


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would have been rolling on the ground laughing :hmm3grin2orange:



I might have but I would have fell off the staging and that would hurt too much.....LOL


----------



## dancan

Old guys don't bounce well :hmm3grin2orange: .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Old guys don't bounce well :hmm3grin2orange: .



You are daummm right....LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Old guys don't bounce well :hmm3grin2orange: .



Now that you don't need to tell me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I did get some bad news with the saws.My goof ball Nephew wants me to get the mini-mac running! He likes it???????????


----------



## dancan

I changed tires on my dentist's car this week , he's 80 !
Last spring he was at Sugarloaf for a week and skied the hill every day for five days (he was 79 and a half) .
He has his trip booked for this spring so I don't think he's concerned about the bounce .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I did get some bad news with the saws.My goof ball Nephew wants me to get the mini-mac running! He likes it???????????



Can you put a ,"hit", out on him?...LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I did get some bad news with the saws.My goof ball Nephew wants me to get the mini-mac running! He likes it???????????



That bites LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I changed tires on my dentist's car this week , he's 80 !
> Last spring he was at Sugarloaf for a week and skied the hill every day for five days (he was 79 and a half) .
> He has his trip booked for this spring so I don't think he's concerned about the bounce .



Just hope he don`t break any bones, that would be the end of him.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I changed tires on my dentist's car this week , he's 80 !
> Last spring he was at Sugarloaf for a week and skied the hill every day for five days (he was 79 and a half) .
> He has his trip booked for this spring so I don't think he's concerned about the bounce .



Tough SOB ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can you put a ,"hit", out on him?...LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: To bad I like the doof!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: To bad I like the doof!



You`re doomed!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That bites LOL !



I got to talk to him!Who could like a mini-mac ?? :msp_confused: This thing is only half of a top handle saw?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got to talk to him!Who could like a mini-mac ?? :msp_confused: This thing is only half of a top handle saw?



I have a mentally challenged young fella that hangs around here that likes them.


----------



## dancan

The Doc .
He's about 5' tall and lives for now , go to his office a 7 am , three people in chairs , people in the waiting room and he has no secretary .
I believe his father shot one of the largest black bears in NS during the twenties and is buried at the Anglican church just up from me .
Sharp as a tac , the stories he's told me , Halifax VE day riot in 1945 , putting himself through Dalhousie dental while driving a taxi and giving 50cent haircuts , the colourful places in Halifax past etc .
I hope to be half as sharp at 55 .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a mentally challenged young fella that hangs around here that likes them.



They could be a good saw?But they are ugly and suck to work on LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They could be a good saw?But they are ugly and suck to work on LOL



He has adopted all the cast down saws that no one wants to be around or work on, he has the patience to fiddle with them.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The Doc .
> He's about 5' tall and lives for now , go to his office a 7 am , three people in chairs , people in the waiting room and he has no secretary .
> I believe his father shot one of the largest black bears in NS during the twenties and is buried at the Anglican church just up from me .
> Sharp as a tac , the stories he's told me , Halifax VE day riot in 1945 , putting himself through Dalhousie dental while driving a taxi and giving 50cent haircuts , the colourful places in Halifax past etc .
> I hope to be half as sharp at 55 .



You must be a young punk yet LOL I am 52 and don't think I could keep up with him now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He has adopted all the cast down saws that no one wants to be around or work on, he has the patience to fiddle with them.



That is great! I am sure he has a lot of fun with them.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You must be a young punk yet LOL I am 52 and don't think I could keep up with him now! LOL



Only a little younger but not much .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is great! I am sure he has a lot of fun with them.



He really likes mechanics, it seems to suit him. We built a Pioneer from several donor saws and when he got it to fire up the grin on his face was all telling, that was it, he wanted to fix every machine that needed fixxing.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He really likes mechanics, it seems to suit him. We built a Pioneer from several donor saws and when he got it to fire up the grin on his face was all telling, that was it, he wanted to fix every machine that needed fixxing.



Seeing his face makes you feel good don't it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seeing his face makes you feel good don't it!



I have known him since he was around 4 years old, his Dad died in the yard from a heart attack at that time and he has had a hard time all his young life. I have seen quite a few of those grins on his face when he attains a new level.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have known him since he was around 4 years old, his Dad died in the yard from a heart attack at that time and he has had a hard time all his young life. I have seen quite a few of those grins on his face when he attains a new level.



It sure is nice of you to help him out  But that is just you LOL


----------



## tbone75

Have any idea if this 4600 motor would fit into a 4000?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Have any idea if this 4600 motor would fit into a 4000?



Not me,..I have worked on a couple of the CS670`s but that about it for the Echo`s.


----------



## tbone75

Will have to check that out.see if it will work for Marc or not?Not much else left of this saw LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where is Ron? He knows a lot about them odd ball saws....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where is Ron? He knows a lot about them odd ball saws....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: He hasen't been showing up much?


----------



## jimdad07

Question for Jerry or Robin. I was told by someone that building with quarter sawn logs is not a good idea. The problem I have is I can't handle those logs without doing it. You guys know anything about that or have ever heard anything on that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: He hasen't been showing up much?



He has been keeping himself busy lately, got a lot of irons in the fire....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Question for Jerry or Robin. I was told by someone that building with quarter sawn logs is not a good idea. The problem I have is I can't handle those logs without doing it. You guys know anything about that or have ever heard anything on that?



No, never heard anything about using quarter sawn timber. Do they think it will twist?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> No, never heard anything about using quarter sawn timber. Do they think it will twist?



They said it doesn't have the structural strength and that for timber framing you need to have the center of the tree for the strength. Like I said, those logs are so big that it's just not possible for me to cut them any other way. In my experience with quarter sawn lumber it has always been stronger. This was a timber framer who told me this but I don't see how I can keep the center of the log my timbers when I will be cutting several beams out of one log.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> They said it doesn't have the structural strength and that for timber framing you need to have the center of the tree for the strength. Like I said, those logs are so big that it's just not possible for me to cut them any other way. In my experience with quarter sawn lumber it has always been stronger. This was a timber framer who told me this but I don't see how I can keep the center of the log my timbers when I will be cutting several beams out of one log.



I think you would be ok using what you have. All the framing members I have used for post and beam were made from a tree just big enough to make each timber part, mostly because the tree would be squared by hand tools and the less wood that needed removing the better.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...Dan was trying to help me, he couldn`t figure out how to get power through an extension cord. He was taking quite a long time to just plug a cord in so Doug thought he may need help to figure out how to plug the cord in. With them both trying to figure it out somehow a circuit breaker got tripped and we lost power for a while. Extension cords got blamed for being no good, having defective plugs on the ends etc. It all got sorted out once Dan left, no problems with the power then....LOL



SHAME,blame free help for defective equipment.
if i was DAN that be the last of my volonteering 
gonna get blamed,otta get paid !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> SHAME,blame free help for defective equipment.
> if i was DAN that be the last of my volonteering
> gonna get blamed,otta get paid !



Free help is worth just what you pay for it....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think you would be ok using what you have. All the framing members I have used for post and beam were made from a tree just big enough to make each timber part, mostly because the tree would be squared by hand tools and the less wood that needed removing the better.



Thanks Jerry. I was just doing some more research and another site saws that timbers free of heart wood are better for building with.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a mentally challenged young fella that hangs around here that likes them.



Jerry,,it was bad enuf with the extension cord deal but this is a bit much,,dont listen to him Dan !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,it was bad enuf with the extension cord deal but this is a bit much,,dont listen to him Dan !! LOL



His name is Kenny....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,it was bad enuf with the extension cord deal but this is a bit much,,dont listen to him Dan !! LOL



Ron...You are bad :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> His name is Kenny....:hmm3grin2orange:



OK,i was wondering,knowing how you treat DAn sometimes and what you can do to me


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks Jerry. I was just doing some more research and another site saws that timbers free of heart wood are better for building with.



Jim,,you dont have far to go to to a LOT of Amish settlements..
they are friendly and could probly tell you a lot.
bet you cant go far without seeing an amish barn and probly somebody wandering around wiling to talk.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jim,,you dont have far to go to to a LOT of Amish settlements..
> they are friendly and could probly tell you a lot.
> bet you cant go far without seeing an amish barn and probly somebody wandering around wiling to talk.



There you go Jim!Just move in with a Amish family for the winter!Then you can learn all there tricks! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jim,,you dont have far to go to to a LOT of Amish settlements..
> they are friendly and could probly tell you a lot.
> bet you cant go far without seeing an amish barn and probly somebody wandering around wiling to talk.



I bet they would be a lot of help with info on post and beam work if they were willing to talk.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,...you think I am a Meenie?


----------



## roncoinc

Got john jug sitting next me me here for the last two days.
everytime i go to look at it something interupts.
somebody wants to buy a saw,wants a saw fixed,generator fixed,buy some wood,,or i have help to move something in yard,laundry,dishes,bring in wood,feed stove,feed me,clean me,tease Jerry, list goes on !!
bot a 22 in monitor today for $50 for my securuty camer system,,posted another saw on CL,,took pix and vid on another to out on.
Jonsered chainsaw,dont miss
i still havent found time to trim my fingernails and get ther grease out !!
and then it's med time and i get to relax and feel like,,,,,,zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz DAN !!
maybe i wil go plug in an extension cord and see how i am doing


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,...you think I am a Meenie?



Jerry I think Ron is full of chit tonight :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got john jug sitting next me me here for the last two days.
> everytime i go to look at it something interupts.
> somebody wants to buy a saw,wants a saw fixed,generator fixed,buy some wood,,or i have help to move something in yard,laundry,dishes,bring in wood,feed stove,feed me,clean me,tease Jerry, list goes on !!
> bot a 22 in monitor today for $50 for my securuty camer system,,posted another saw on CL,,took pix and vid on another to out on.
> Jonsered chainsaw,dont miss
> i still havent found time to trim my fingernails and get ther grease out !!
> and then it's med time and i get to relax and feel like,,,,,,zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz DAN !!
> maybe i wil go plug in an extension cord and see how i am doing



Don't worry about that jug Ron :hmm3grin2orange: I don't need it yet LOL Plus I got to find a muffler for it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry I think Ron is full of chit tonight :hmm3grin2orange:



He is sounding a little squirrley...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Anyone out there know anything about Echos?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Jim,,you dont have far to go to to a LOT of Amish settlements..
> they are friendly and could probly tell you a lot.
> bet you cant go far without seeing an amish barn and probly somebody wandering around wiling to talk.



Sad to say I didn't think of that. There are a lot of them around here including a few that have saw mills close by. Very good idea Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

:msp_confused:


pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,...you think I am a Meenie?



:cool2: lets just say your sense of humor tends more to the european style that a lot may not understand and can be misunderstood ??

Hmm,,see what i meen ?? is this a question leading me on to another spot where you can exercise your glibbness and i fall into something again ? like i usually do ??
i feel a trap !!
have mercy Jerry !! please !!  i promise i will be good !!
yeh,you meen,like the pope is meen..


----------



## kdslocum

tbone75 said:


> Anyone out there know anything about Echos?



underpowered and extremely gay


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Anyone out there know anything about Echos?



They have a tendency to repeat themselves:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> :msp_confused:
> 
> :cool2: lets just say your sense of humor tends more to the european style that a lot may not understand and can be misunderstood ??
> 
> Hmm,,see what i meen ?? is this a question leading me on to another spot where you can exercise your glibbness and i fall into something again ? like i usually do ??
> i feel a trap !!
> have mercy Jerry !! please !!  i promise i will be good !!
> yeh,you meen,like the pope is meen..



You are rambling Ron,...I think you need some sleep,...your eyes are getting heavy, your breathing is slowing,...sleep, sleep.


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry do you realize we have been posting in this thread for close to a year now? That's pretty cool.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> They have a tendency to repeat themselves:hmm3grin2orange:



Beat me to it!


----------



## little possum

tbone75 said:


> I got to talk to him!Who could like a mini-mac ?? :msp_confused: This thing is only half of a top handle saw?


... :monkey: I know a guy that ported one, got my parts I needed for the ignition, now gotta find a few minutes to stick it back together. Nothing to them. Pull the bolts, and lay them in the order/position they came out of. Then stick them back into their appropriate places when you pull the motor out.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Beat me to it!



Hey! I am trying to help you :hmm3grin2orange: This one is 4600 I don't know if it may fit your saw?The motor should be good?Looks like a tree fell on it?


----------



## diggers_dad

Wow, you ladies are chatty tonight. A little touchy as well. Just the way I like it.

John, I was already thinkin' about that 4600 / 4000 swap. I have no idea if that would work but it is a possibility. The way my luck is running lately, I doubt it will work. Got all loaded and ready to cut this morning and was rained out. Decided to work on a little top handle echo like the one I sent you a while back. It would run but would would not idle down so I figured an air leak?

Tore it down from top to bottom, removed every nut, bolt, washer, wire, and part so I could wash it. I found that some putz had dropped a piece of fuel line into the carb. It couldn't close, therefore, air leak and wouldn't idle down. :censored:

Sometimes I amaze myself.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry do you realize we have been posting in this thread for close to a year now? That's pretty cool.



It is really cool that this thread has been kept very active for this long, too bad old Cliff don`t drop by more often, bet he never thought this thread would last this long...


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Hey! I am trying to help you :hmm3grin2orange: This one is 4600 I don't know if it may fit your saw?The motor should be good?Looks like a tree fell on it?



I'm sure I have something in my junk, er, I mean very valuable stockpile of assorted parts that you need.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> ... :monkey: I know a guy that ported one, got my parts I needed for the ignition, now gotta find a few minutes to stick it back together. Nothing to them. Pull the bolts, and lay them in the order/position they came out of. Then stick them back into their appropriate places when you pull the motor out.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Hey! I am trying to help you :hmm3grin2orange: This one is 4600 I don't know if it may fit your saw?The motor should be good?Looks like a tree fell on it?



I may also be able to provide you with some leftover pork chops. How about some nice brown gravy, cat head biscuits, and some fancy apple desert the little woman makes from scratch? 

Did I mention she also makes home made yeast rolls?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I'm sure I have something in my junk, er, I mean very valuable stockpile of assorted parts that you need.



I will check it out tomorrow to see if its good?I know we can work something out? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Anyone out there know anything about Echos?



who,,,,,whoo,,,,whoo ???????


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I may also be able to provide you with some leftover pork chops. How about some nice brown gravy, cat head biscuits, and some fancy apple desert the little woman makes from scratch?
> 
> Did I mention she also makes home made yeast rolls?



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is really cool that this thread has been kept very active for this long, too bad old Cliff don`t drop by more often, bet he never thought this thread would last this long...



I think he will come back to us at some point. Maybe when he has stuff to cut again.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I think he will come back to us at some point. Maybe when he has stuff to cut again.



:msp_confused::msp_unsure:


----------



## roncoinc

A year !!!????

never made it a year yet withut getting banned


----------



## jimdad07

Well guys it is about time for me to pack it in. Have good night boys, and Ron :msp_tongue:.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> A year !!!????
> 
> never made it a year yet withut getting banned



Congratulations, you made history....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Well guys it is about time for me to pack it in. Have good night boys, and Ron :msp_tongue:.



Night Jim.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Well guys it is about time for me to pack it in. Have good night boys, and Ron :msp_tongue:.



Nite Jim


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A year !!!????
> 
> never made it a year yet withut getting banned



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are rambling Ron,...I think you need some sleep,...your eyes are getting heavy, your breathing is slowing,...sleep, sleep.



YAWN ,,,,,,,,,,,, all of a sudden it feels like it's getting late ??
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..........
I'MAWAKE !!!!!!
NO I'MNOT,,,,,,,,,,,not.........
not.....
not.

ONE MORE GO ROUND THEI I QUIT !! i promise,really..


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> well guys it is about time for me to pack it in. Have good night boys, and ron :msp_tongue:.



pphhhttttpppppptthhh !!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Nite Jim.

John, 

I looked at some IPL's for the 4600 and the 4000, they look very similar, but I don't know if the swap would work. The p/c on yours may be toast anyway. I could send this up to you and let you give it a try. I have that nasty Husky that could take that trip, too. The air in my shop is gettin' plain FOUL.

Whatta ya think?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Nite Jim.
> 
> John,
> 
> I looked at some IPL's for the 4600 and the 4000, they look very similar, but I don't know if the swap would work. The p/c on yours may be toast anyway. I could send this up to you and let you give it a try. I have that nasty Husky that could take that trip, too. The air in my shop is gettin' plain FOUL.
> 
> Whatta ya think?



I would give it a shot?If it works I will send it back to you LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t know how John`s shop handles that smell, hope he has cases of those tree shaped air freshners....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t know how John`s shop handles that smell, hope he has cases of those tree shaped air freshners....LOL



I go to my shop for fresh Husky air! I keep them Stihls out side! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I go to my shop for fresh Husky air! I keep them Stihls out side! :msp_biggrin:



Can you smell at all!!!!...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, got a roof to shingle tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I go to my shop for fresh Husky air! I keep them Stihls out side! :msp_biggrin:



"Fresh Husky air"?? I'd rather have my nose up a goat's back side!!

Just kiddin', John. I tried a 350 for a while, but it just didn't feel right. Every single time I used it my voice got a little higher and I wanted to do interior decorating when I got home...


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, got a roof to shingle tomorrow. Night all.



Good night. 

It's about time for me, too. It's really cooling off outside and the little woman said she'd keep me warm. Hard to top an offer like that...

Hey John, you go to church on Sunday?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, got a roof to shingle tomorrow. Night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Good night.
> 
> It's about time for me, too. It's really cooling off outside and the little woman said she'd keep me warm. Hard to top an offer like that...
> 
> Hey John, you go to church on Sunday?



No I will be home playing with saws LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can you smell at all!!!!...LOL



Yep! I can smell a Stihl at 300 yards! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> "Fresh Husky air"?? I'd rather have my nose up a goat's back side!!
> 
> Just kiddin', John. I tried a 350 for a while, but it just didn't feel right. Every single time I used it my voice got a little higher and I wanted to do interior decorating when I got home...



Jerry got you brain washed! Ron help him :msp_scared:


----------



## diggers_dad

Sleep well, John. I hope you get lots of rest tonight. I'll put in a request with the Good Lord when I lay down to take care of you special. 

I'll check back in the morning and see who's up. I usually get up real early on Sunday to get lessons ready and get everyone around here up and going. They like sausage, biscuits, and jelly when I do breakfast. Maybe that sausage cooking in the morning will overpower that OTHER smell coming from the shop...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Sleep well, John. I hope you get lots of rest tonight. I'll put in a request with the Good Lord when I lay down to take care of you special.
> 
> I'll check back in the morning and see who's up. I usually get up real early on Sunday to get lessons ready and get everyone around here up and going. They like sausage, biscuits, and jelly when I do breakfast. Maybe that sausage cooking in the morning will overpower that OTHER smell coming from the shop...



Sausage gravy!!!And biscuits and fryed taters !!


----------



## tbone75

HEY!! You bunch of SLACKERS ! Get em up move em out! Dan...Dan... HEY DAN !!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Hey!Dan !!!


----------



## tbone75

SLACKERS GET OUT OF THAT BED!ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

Sorry I'm late , the coffee's cold but the dogs been walked , I guess I could have brought back some mountain dew and little chocolate doodles .


----------



## tbone75

What ever you say :monkey:


----------



## RandyMac

what was keepin' you guys?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> what was keepin' you guys?



Us? Where you been? Working LOL


----------



## dancan

Morning Randy and John .


----------



## tbone75

I should be sleeping!Didn't go to bed till 1am but couldn't sleep again!


----------



## RandyMac

bummer, I could use a nap about now.


----------



## dancan

You guys can go cat nap , I wont make fun of you ......... much .


----------



## RandyMac

No nappin' on duty, besides I'll be at home asleep in three hours, then up at noon.


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> Sorry I'm late , the coffee's cold but the dogs been walked , I guess I could have brought back some mountain dew and little chocolate doodles .



Did someone say chocolate doodles??:msp_w00t:


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning to all. It was 60+ degrees here yesterday. Snow showers predicted this morning. The fire is hot, 4wd in the driveway, coffee is on and lots of wood on the porch. Bring it on...


----------



## RandyMac

It is drying out here, been most nice for a couple days and the next week doesn't look too awfully wet. We picked close to 6 inches of rain in 5 days.
Might take a run into the state park, scope out trees, dream of some sport falling.


----------



## tbone75

Bad news Marc.These Echos are not clam shell.Got it tore down to see whats left LOL 150 compression!This saw has more screws than any I have seen so far!Took some pics of the P&C it looks good.And well built!The case is busted and most of the plastic.So not a lot of good parts left.Muffler is mashed and handles too.Air filter cover and starter are the only good parts on the outside.Its 45cc the other is 49cc.The bigger one don't look like it needs much?


----------



## tbone75

Raining cats & dogs here right now!They are saying 2 to 3 inches in the next 2 days!No wonder I am hurting LOL


----------



## sefh3

Its raining up here too. Not too hard but sprinkling. Thank goodness it's warm outside or it would be snow. I'm just not ready for that yet. I need to fix my plow lights first.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Never drinking again!  
Got the great idea to drink with my gf and her friend... :msp_unsure:
Well we did it last night, played beer pong. First of all I almost got into a fight with a 40 year old guy... My gf and I were talking and turns out we were on the kitchen floor leaning up against the cabinet holding each other and she was crying  
I chugged half of bottle of Southern Comfort, and now I feel like crap Im still feeling alittle buzzed! 
I went out side, took all my clothes off except my boxers and crashed in the yard
I told my brother in law what my sister was getting him for christmas... 
Fell over and almost knocked over the refrigerator
Im just really hoping I didnt mess anything up with my girlfriend! Iv never been much of a drinker... But decided to "experience" it... well I did. NEver drinking again! I screwed up alot of things.. and im a crazy drunk.. luckily I didnt throw up! 
Just most happy I got drunk at my house rather then out at some bar
I hope you guys dont get the wrong impression of me... I know you'v been young before! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

Grasshopper , you have lots to learn .


----------



## dancan

Just be happy you didn't end up with Randy and his girls LOL !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Just be happy you didn't end up with Randy and his girls LOL !



LOL, your probably right. I have LOTSS TO LEARN! lol 
:tongue2:


----------



## sefh3

Hey we all were young once. As long as nobody was killed or did anything to earn a night in jail, it's all good. You learn something new every day.


----------



## little possum

Dont chug liquor, I coulda told you that. Do as we say, not as we did? Aint that how it goes?  


Speaking of that fresh Husky smell... 
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/111142.htm
Yumma


----------



## sefh3

C'mon Zach we just got this thread smelling better and you have to post that!!!


----------



## sefh3

Cleaning up the air, old skool style.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Jerry got you brain washed! Ron help him :msp_scared:



If he wants to talk with a higher voice and do interior decorating then i think stihl is just the brand for him !!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Never drinking again!
> Got the great idea to drink with my gf and her friend... :msp_unsure:
> Well we did it last night, played beer pong. First of all I almost got into a fight with a 40 year old guy... My gf and I were talking and turns out we were on the kitchen floor leaning up against the cabinet holding each other and she was crying
> I chugged half of bottle of Southern Comfort, and now I feel like crap Im still feeling alittle buzzed!
> I went out side, took all my clothes off except my boxers and crashed in the yard
> I told my brother in law what my sister was getting him for christmas...
> Fell over and almost knocked over the refrigerator
> Im just really hoping I didnt mess anything up with my girlfriend! Iv never been much of a drinker... But decided to "experience" it... well I did. NEver drinking again! I screwed up alot of things.. and im a crazy drunk.. luckily I didnt throw up!
> Just most happy I got drunk at my house rather then out at some bar
> I hope you guys dont get the wrong impression of me... I know you'v been young before! :msp_biggrin:



You learned a good lesson there!I can't say much I did about the same thing only younger LOL I do hope you don't do it again for several years?And then if you do go slow!Never chug any booze!That can kill you!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Cleaning up the air, old skool style.



Dang! That thing is older than me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I think were on the safe side now Scott! 
Shouldnt stink so bad now  

I plan on it John! I figured "chugging whiskey.. why not?"


----------



## tbone75

Didn't think I was getting back on here today!Phone line was messed up?Checking out the other Eeko cleaned it up checked it out.Compression 160!Gas is good in it so it may run?Afraid to yank on it LOL 18" Bar and 2 chains with it.A little more cleaning to do then I guess I will look at that POS mini-mac :bang: I told my Nephew I may have to kick his arse for this one! :hmm3grin2orange: I was getting all excited cause I had another one to send to Jim! :msp_rolleyes: Hope I can yet?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Bad news Marc.These Echos are not clam shell.Got it tore down to see whats left LOL 150 compression!This saw has more screws than any I have seen so far!Took some pics of the P&C it looks good.And well built!The case is busted and most of the plastic.So not a lot of good parts left.Muffler is mashed and handles too.Air filter cover and starter are the only good parts on the outside.Its 45cc the other is 49cc.The bigger one don't look like it needs much?



I also have recently acquired an Echo CS 4000. It is also NOT a clam-shell, so I'm thinking maybe... I'll send you a pic of it with some measurements and let's see if we can build a saw.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I also have recently acquired an Echo CS 4000. It is also NOT a clam-shell, so I'm thinking maybe... I'll send you a pic of it with some measurements and let's see if we can build a saw.



Hey!! Now we are getting some where! I bet that baby will work!


----------



## little possum

Cleanin the place up with soupy ol stinky mud smell. Gets rid of the Essence de Creme Sickell


----------



## tbone75

The P&C on this one are in great shape! But not much else LOL


----------



## tbone75

I will try to find some specs on the Eekos.Then just start measuring to see what we got?Only 5cc difference?Can't see why it shouldn't work?One way or another LOL


----------



## tbone75

I will get these Efco pics sent to you here in a few Marc!Sorry I didn't already?


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> If he wants to talk with a higher voice and do interior decorating then i think stihl is just the brand for him !!



Husky: for the guy who has all day to sit and talk about how much wood he COULD be cutting...


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I will get these Efco pics sent to you here in a few Marc!Sorry I didn't already?



I was going to remind you about that. The site is really slow today. Maybe running on Husky power??


----------



## tbone75

I see I am going to need to get some Husky pics to put on here!Should have 8 of them?May throw in a Poulan or 2 just for fun :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I was going to remind you about that. The site is really slow today. Maybe running on Husky power??



I better go do that!


----------



## 8433jeff

diggers_dad said:


> I was going to remind you about that. The site is really slow today. Maybe running on Husky power??



We're doomed if thats the case. Server won't be busy, it will just sound like it. And then need parts.


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> We're doomed if thats the case. Server won't be busy, it will just sound like it. And then need parts.



:msp_razz:


----------



## sefh3

Everyone must be watching football or working on saws. No posts in an hour?? Slackers!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

8433jeff said:


> We're doomed if thats the case. Server won't be busy, it will just sound like it. And then need parts.



I laughed so hard I think I pulled something...that was *FUNNY!*


----------



## diggers_dad

Hey John,

I took a quick look at the CS 4000. The piston is scored but the back of the cylinder is shiny and bright. Still has compression when I turned it over. I think a piston, rings and some acid will take care of that. The saw is missing some external stuff. No chain brake that I can see. Doesn't look like there ever was one. I'll have to get some time to tear it down and see what it actually needs.

Oh well, that's not really BAD news, just not what I expected.

You're being awfully quiet. Did I hurt your feelings with the Husky comments? If I did just let me say....



































:jester:*Don't be a whiner!!*:jester:


----------



## dancan

Watch , I'll get same blame for having something to do with not having enough shingles of the same colour , just like I got blamed for not being able to run an extension cord .


----------



## dancan

diggers_dad said:


> :jester:* whiner!!*:jester:



Rhymes with Shriner .






Which equates to ,






:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Rhymes with Shriner .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which equates to ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_rolleyes:



That saw is almost as ugly as the mini-mac sitting on my bench! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Watch , I'll get same blame for having something to do with not having enough shingles of the same colour , just like I got blamed for not being able to run an extension cord .



It had to be your fault! Like Jerry said yesterday you were there! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hey John,
> 
> I took a quick look at the CS 4000. The piston is scored but the back of the cylinder is shiny and bright. Still has compression when I turned it over. I think a piston, rings and some acid will take care of that. The saw is missing some external stuff. No chain brake that I can see. Doesn't look like there ever was one. I'll have to get some time to tear it down and see what it actually needs.
> 
> Oh well, that's not really BAD news, just not what I expected.
> 
> You're being awfully quiet. Did I hurt your feelings with the Husky comments? If I did just let me say....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jester:*Don't be a whiner!!*:jester:



Sounds good!You should be able to get it going with no problem! I can see me Ron and LP will have to start posting Husky pics every 10 mins. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I see Robin down there.He may be a while catching up LOL That is what he gets for leaving us for a week!


----------



## dancan

Nah , I t h i n k h e ' s j u s t o n e o f t h e m s l o w r e a d e r s L O L !


----------



## tbone75

Dan your after everyone tonight :hmm3grin2orange: Sic em ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

I see Jerry down there!Now we will get the real story about what Dan did today!


----------



## dancan

Ron , I had a chance to look at the price list you posted and I'm going to have to get down there just to party because I'd run the cheapest crap through a charcoal filter instead of going through the hassle of making shine LOL !
You were right about Canadian whisky , I didn't see any good stuff on that list .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I see Jerry down there!Now we will get the real story about what Dan did today!



It was a very nice day here today,sunny for the most part and almost warm, had just a tee shirt on for a good part of the afternoon. Dan stopped over just as I was finishing my lunch. We got started placing shingles shortly after 1 o`clock and got finished shortly before 5 o`clock. If Dan had not dropped and let so many shingles fall off the roof we would of have had enough of the same color to complete the job. No matter the color, the roof is now water tight and that is all that matters. Dan is actually a very good shingle placer.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was a very nice day here today,sunny for the most part and almost warm, had just a tee shirt on for a good part of the afternoon. Dan stopped over just as I was finishing my lunch. We got started placing shingles shortly after 1 o`clock and got finished shortly before 5 o`clock. If Dan had not dropped and let so many shingles fall off the roof we would of have had enough of the same color to complete the job. No matter the color, the roof is now water tight and that is all that matters. Dan is actually a very good shingle placer.



You sure are being easy on Dan?You must be tired Jerry


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Nah , I t h i n k h e ' s j u s t o n e o f t h e m s l o w r e a d e r s L O L !



w e l l I a m b u t I ' m a l m o s t t h e r e h e h e ! ! !


----------



## dancan

S t i h l o n e o f t h e b e s t s i t e s o n t h e i n t e r n e t L O L !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You sure are being easy on Dan?You must be tired Jerry



No, not tired at all, spent a couple of hours after Dan left cleaning up, taking the staging down and putting the tools away. Dan was a big help, he worked with me up on the roof which left Doug to do groundie duty. Doug was much happier on the ground, he dislikes heights and especially sloped surfaces like roof`s. I feel like I may be able to stay up til 12,..LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> If Dan had not dropped and let so many shingles fall off the roof we would of have had enough of the same color to complete the job.



See I told you I get blamed yet again LOL !


----------



## kdslocum

dancan said:


> Nah , I t h i n k h e ' s j u s t o n e o f t h e m s l o w r e a d e r s L O L !



uhhh


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> See I told you I get blamed yet again LOL !



Well....Sounds like you did it again :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

kdslocum said:


> uhhh



I'll try to type slower next time LOL !


----------



## kdslocum

weirdo


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well....Sounds like you did it again :hmm3grin2orange:



May get some rain overnight or tomorrow, roof will get a test for leakage and get the dust washed off....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> May get some rain overnight or tomorrow, roof will get a test for leakage and get the dust washed off....LOL



It would have got tested real good here today!And tonight and tomorrow  Now they say we could get up to 4 inches of rain!Good thing I am way up on a hill! LOL


----------



## dancan

kdslocum said:


> weirdo





dancan said:


> [video=youtube;ROxnmeAESfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ROxnmeAESfw[/video]




Yup !


----------



## Cantdog

There!!! all caught up with you chatterboxes .......man.. gone 5 dys and it took me 2 16oz Ballenitines and two 12OZ Sierra Nevadas and supper to catch up!!! Trust all you 'mericans had a great Thanksgiving and you Canamedians had a great snowy week as well!! We made a run for it Tues night...gott he boat loaded about an hr after dark and headed down the bay.......chart plotter decided this was the time to pitch a fit.....unable to aquire sattilites.....no navtronics this night....way dark and cloudy...fortunately I've been working this stretch for over 50yrs so I knew where I was..no problem. It's just when using a plotter after dark you don't have to pay attention to the compass and clock and you can focus on what is in the water just ahead of you...lobster bouys...floating debris...wood..etc. We got to the harbor around 6:30 and had the fire going and lugging done by 7:30. Had to unwind hard....running down the bay at 30knts in the dark makes you grind you teeth some!! Wed...rain/sleet no accumulation...lots of reading and sleeping....daughter stayed home to work and they got 11 inches of heavy wet snow. Thurs...climbed the mountain on the other side of the harbor to call (cell) and could see the mountain I live on (25-30 miles away) was all white! So we went south for the holidays and it payed off!! May have some pics of this and that later. Had breakfast on the front lawn yesterday in our tee shirts.....60+ degrees!!! Ran in today towing the skiff...slow tripp..about an hr but skiff is at the shop and the island camp is shut down for the yr....and managed to reboot the plotter and of course that is working fine.....now that it's not needed.....tried to cut some brush but found the 49sp was without fuel and non to be had..so did no cutting this trip.

Glad to see you are taking my (and your docs) advise and taking it easy for a spell John...stop yanking....it'll hurt you...or you may go blind...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It would have got tested real good here today!And tonight and tomorrow  Now they say we could get up to 4 inches of rain!Good thing I am way up on a hill! LOL



I don`t want nearly that much rain but a inch would take all the remaining snow away...


----------



## sefh3

I hear ya John. It has been raining here most of last night and all of today. My sump pump is getting it's work out that's for sure. Basement is nice and dry still.


----------



## sefh3

I'm thankful that all of this rain is coming in as rain and not snow. We'd have over two feet by now.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I'm thankful that all of this rain is coming in as rain and not snow. We'd have over two feet by now.



I agree with you on that!Don't care to even see any snow! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Sure glad you had a good time Robin!To bad you had to shut it down for the winter.:msp_sad: You will just have to do something else LOL I am doing very little so far.This dang thing still hurts a lot?Its only 2-1/2" cut!


----------



## Cantdog

Had a couple pkgs waiting at the shop when I got there. One was a new late model crankshaft for 61 thru 272 Husky and 625 thru 670 jred. This is the kick off point for 630 build that will be idential to the 61/628XP in my sig except RED. The other was a NOS "80" Jonsereds P&C which will be used in the full resto of the first Jonsereds I ever used....in memory of a very good old friend who enjoyed cutting wood like no other man ever knew. He would cut two truck loads (8 cord per) by himself on the weekend...every weedend...all winter. This was not using a skidder...it was cut 4' and loaded by hand onto a homemade "jitterbug" tractor and hauled out of the woods and stacked by hand where the loader truck could get to it. Cliff did this after working 60 HRS a week at his real job as a "big truck" mechanic...Autocar, Peterbuilt, Kenworth, Western Star' Volvo etc.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure glad you had a good time Robin!To bad you had to shut it down for the winter.:msp_sad: You will just have to do something else LOL I am doing very little so far.This dang thing still hurts a lot?Its only 2-1/2" cut!



Yeah I know John....but it's where it is more than anything......you use those muscles for just about everything you do (as you no doubt have found)!! LOL!! Rest and heal my friend.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Had a couple pkgs waiting at the shop when I got there. One was a new late model crankshaft for 61 thru 272 Husky and 625 thru 670 jred. This is the kick off point for 630 build that will be idential to the 61/628XP in my sig except RED. The other was a NOS "80" Jonsereds P&C which will be used in the full resto of the first Jonsereds I ever used....in memory of a very good old friend who enjoyed cutting wood like no other man ever knew. He would cut two truck loads (8 cord per) by himself on the weekend...every weedend...all winter. This was not using a skidder...it was cut 4' and loaded by hand onto a homemade "jitterbug" tractor and hauled out of the woods and stacked by hand where the loader truck could get to it. Cliff did this after working 60 HRS a week at his real job as a "big truck" mechanic...Autocar, Peterbuilt, Kenworth, Western Star' Volvo etc.



Wow that is a lot of wood! Sure sounds like you will have a couple very nice saws when your done!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I know John....but it's where it is more than anything......you use those muscles for just about everything you do (as you no doubt have found)!! LOL!! Rest and heal my friend.......



Yep I found out! LOL Don't cough or sneeze! :msp_scared:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Just learned something else that happend last night.... that I didnt know about.  
Neeevveeer drinking again!


----------



## sefh3

Do you need us to send you a pregnancy test kit???????

For her of course..


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Just learned something else that happend last night.... that I didnt know about.
> Neeevveeer drinking again!



:beat_plaster:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Do you need us to send you a pregnancy test kit???????
> 
> For her of course..



ps:


----------



## sefh3

I must of scared him off with that.


----------



## sefh3

Nite all. This rain is killing my knees and back. Off to take some meds and call it a nite.

I'll check in the morning to see what Jacob has done.


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Just learned something else that happend last night.... that I didnt know about.
> Neeevveeer drinking again!



Don't worry, you'll learn like the rest of us did. I hope you come out of it better than most. That alcohol is bad stuff in quantity. Plus, in a hundred years, who will remember??


----------



## 8433jeff

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Just learned something else that happend last night.... that I didnt know about.
> Neeevveeer drinking again!



Hope the saws are OK. Hope the GF is ok. Hope you learned something.
Hope the packages are in the mail.
PS never drink and text, almost as bad as drinking and driving. There really should be a law.


----------



## diggers_dad

I see y'all are in fine form tonight. Glad to see you're all in good spirits. Hope the rain doesn't wash anyone away. 

As far as the shingles go, anyone who notices they are different colors is a nit-picky #$%^&*@!.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Just learned something else that happend last night.... that I didnt know about.
> Neeevveeer drinking again!



:drink:....:messed:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

HAHA Nooo! no pregnancy! 
Just some stuff with my brother in law and a friend of mine  

Hey Jeff, Ill probably be getting them in the mail Tom or Tuesday. I wont have the vehicle ALL day tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Nite all. This rain is killing my knees and back. Off to take some meds and call it a nite.
> 
> I'll check in the morning to see what Jacob has done.



Got an idea how you feel!Take care!


----------



## Cantdog

Gotta cash in my chips early tonight...been a long day...good to be back...but good to be gone too!!

Jacob....as far as drinking goes.....it's like anything else...ya gotta start at the beginning...learning your abilities and how to know when enough is enough....that may be the hardest lesson to learn...but ya can't jump right in both feet and not expect to get wet or act foolish....it has to be practiced slowly,gently. If I swill a half bottle of whiskey..I'll end up not acting very good myself...and I have practiced/practicing......LOL!! NITE!!!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> HAHA Nooo! no pregnancy!
> Just some stuff with my brother in law and a friend of mine
> 
> Hey Jeff, Ill probably be getting them in the mail Tom or Tuesday. I wont have the vehicle ALL day tomorrow.



??? I thought you liked girls? :msp_scared::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> ??? I thought you liked girls? :msp_scared::hmm3grin2orange:



LMAO!!! 
Noooo 
My Brother in law which is married.. Was telling my friend (Which is a girl) That he wanted to do things...
Married man, with 2 kids.. And im not sure if I should tell my sister or not? :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Gotta cash in my chips early tonight...been a long day...good to be back...but good to be gone too!!
> 
> Jacob....as far as drinking goes.....it's like anything else...ya gotta start at the beginning...learning your abilities and how to know when enough is enough....that may be the hardest lesson to learn...but ya can't jump right in both feet and not expect to get wet or act foolish....it has to be practiced slowly,gently. If I swill a half bottle of whiskey..I'll end up not acting very good myself...and I have practiced/practicing......LOL!! NITE!!!!



Good one Robin! And good nite to you too


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> LMAO!!!
> Noooo
> My Brother in law which is married.. Was telling my friend (Which is a girl) That he wanted to do things...
> Married man, with 2 kids.. And im not sure if I should tell my sister or not? :msp_unsure:



Can't help you there?That is all yours! :msp_scared:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Can't help you there?That is all yours! :msp_scared:



On a positive note John... 
(I want your 116 dolmar!)


----------



## 8433jeff

Wanting to and doing are different things, but I'd never trust him again, and would keep my senses on Spiderman for a long time around him.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> On a positive note John...
> (I want your 116 dolmar!)



:haha: No


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> :haha: No



Pioneers? :tongue2:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Pioneers? :tongue2:



:haha: NO


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> :haha: NO



HAHA I can only try!
How you feeling bud?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> HAHA I can only try!
> How you feeling bud?



Can't blame you for trying! LOL Doing a little better.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Can't blame you for trying! LOL Doing a little better.



Glad to hear! 
I hope it all gets better... and you get more stihls in your shop


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where is Ron? I am waiting for some abuse...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where is Ron? I am waiting for some abuse...LOL



I can always substitute? 
Them creamsickles suck :msp_wink:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I can always substitute?
> Them creamsickles suck :msp_wink:



Good try, but not even close...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well its 12:15 here and time for me to pack it up,..night all.


----------



## dancan

Coffee's on , get some while it's stihl hot !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Thanks, Dan! I need a cup before going back to work today.


----------



## tbone75

Got any Mt-Dew ?


----------



## dancan

It's a good thing I have a microwave to warm up the coffee for then ZZZSlackers !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It's a good thing I have a microwave to warm up the coffee for then ZZZSlackers !



I could go for some iced tea? LOL


----------



## dancan

I can make you some tea with mountain dew ice cubes LOL.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I can make you some tea with mountain dew ice cubes LOL.



YUK ! One or the other please LOL


----------



## Cantdog

HMMMMMM........Slackin this morning.......thanks for the offer Dan but I had to make a fresh pot....yours was to old, I been slackin so long.....not looking forward to today..gotta go trim out 6 interior doors, both sides for a guy that has never learned the basics of carpentry....and he calls himself a builder...what's worse is he can't be taught...I've tried before. There are none as dim as those that WILL NOT learn. He has never been able to grasp the notion that; you can't start out of square, level and plumb and expect the finish product be square, level and plumb. The fact that 10 hrs invested in the building set-up is worth more than a 100 hrs of screwing around hanging doors, installing cabinets, stairs etc. It's the old "Trying to make a silk purse out of a sows ear" thing every time. Sorry for the rant...not enough coffee yet.....just frustrating to have to try to do my work on top of work that I learned (was taught by sour old men with hair sticking straight out both ears!!)NOT to do 40 yrs ago...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HMMMMMM........Slackin this morning.......thanks for the offer Dan but I had to make a fresh pot....yours was to old, I been slackin so long.....not looking forward to today..gotta go trim out 6 interior doors, both sides for a guy that has never learned the basics of carpentry....and he calls himself a builder...what's worse is he can't be taught...I've tried before. There are none as dim as those that WILL NOT learn. He has never been able to grasp the notion that; you can't start out of square, level and plumb and expect the finish product be square, level and plumb. The fact that 10 hrs invested in the building set-up is worth more than a 100 hrs of screwing around hanging doors, installing cabinets, stairs etc. It's the old "Trying to make a silk purse out of a sows ear" thing every time. Sorry for the rant...not enough coffee yet.....just frustrating to have to try to do my work on top of work that I learned (was taught by sour old men with hair sticking straight out both ears!!)NOT to do 40 yrs ago...



I feel for ya!I know what its like working with people that! Try to teach someone that already knows more than you LOL But never did it before LOL


----------



## tbone75

Been looking at the mini-mac YUK ! Good compression so far 170.Was going to look at the carb but you got to tear it all the way down to get to it! Just going to give it a shot of gas and see what happens? After I heal a little more LOL Now what else I will get into today????? LOL


----------



## little possum

Yep, back to work after a 4 day weekend of duck huntin, dirtbike ridin, skeet shooting, and small war in the back yard of a friends house. Prolly blew 300 rounds yesterday from .22 to .308s hahah


----------



## Cantdog

Little bump...back to the top of the page....home for lunch...and a break........phew......


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time check in.Robin beat me to it LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Where is everybody? This thing is on page 2!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Anyone?


----------



## little possum

Bunch of slackers!!! Almost 70 degrees again. But rained this mornin, I think  And cloudy all day.


----------



## tbone75

OK I am here! Where did everybody go?


----------



## little possum

Fizzin to butcher up some deer meat, and throw the tenderloin in the pan with some rice, onions, and green peppers.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Fizzin to butcher up some deer meat, and throw the tenderloin in the pan with some rice, onions, and green peppers.



You were doing great!Till you got to that green pepper! YUK ! Hate them things !


----------



## dancan

That CAD thing got me to thinking about buying one of them 365 husky things today , a few nice ones had popped up on Kijiji lately .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll 
Jerry I got your parts! THANKS BUD! 
Im gonna put up a thread on the tear down and clean up.  ill do it in your honor! lol

Anywho I also got the muffler iv been waiting on for my 028, The 028 is a strong runner. Although Im thinking its an 038? 
Anyone know how I can tell the diffrences without checking the bore? The tag on top is worn off badly


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That CAD thing got me to thinking about buying one of them 365 husky things today , a few nice ones had popped up on Kijiji lately .



 Now your talking! But you did just pass one up?


----------



## diggers_dad

little possum said:


> Fizzin to butcher up some deer meat, and throw the tenderloin in the pan with some rice, onions, and green peppers.



Why would you post that without directions to your house? It's a school night so we're having hot dogs. Dang!

(Not that there's anything wrong with a good, burnt hot dog, but TENDERLOIN!!!)


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> That CAD thing got me to thinking about buying one of them 365 husky things today , a few nice ones had popped up on Kijiji lately .



Just buy it...don't tell Jerry...he'll pitch a fit and try to talk you into buying an oh something or other...


----------



## tbone75

Hey Robin there are some J-Red parts in the Christmas give away thread you may want? Edit: Some P&Cs in the swap thread too!


----------



## tbone75

I was slacking again today LOL All I did was clean up the shop a little.Moved some parts around and tossed a few too!Just don't have room to keep everything LOL


----------



## dancan

Thought a bout that husky thing but when I closed my eyes this is all I could see .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hey Robin there are some J-Red parts in the Christmas give away thread you may want? Edit: Some P&Cs in the swap thread too!



Thanks John I'll check it out!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Thought a bout that husky thing but when I closed my eyes this is all I could see .



You have to store them far from where you live...LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have to store them far from where you live...LOL



I built the shed to close to the house .


----------



## dancan

I did find a green chainsaw :msp_biggrin: .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Thought a bout that husky thing but when I closed my eyes this is all I could see .



My sister has one of them for a pet!Its been fixed so it can't spray at least! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I did find a green chainsaw :msp_biggrin: .



I like them too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll
> Jerry I got your parts! THANKS BUD!
> Im gonna put up a thread on the tear down and clean up.  ill do it in your honor! lol
> 
> Anywho I also got the muffler iv been waiting on for my 028, The 028 is a strong runner. Although Im thinking its an 038?
> Anyone know how I can tell the diffrences without checking the bore? The tag on top is worn off badly



Good to hear the parts made it.
The 038 and 028 look the same but the 038 is much heavier, that is not much help unless you have one of each setting side by side....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I built the shed to close to the house .



You shure did and you are down wind from it most of the time....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You shure did and you are down wind from it most of the time....LOL



How many Stihls you got in there?Must smell real bad! :bad_smelly:


----------



## PB

Hey guys! Did everyone have a good thanksgiving?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I like them too!



The other green saw ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The other green saw ?



Green saw=Poulan ? What else?


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Hey guys! Did everyone have a good thanksgiving?



Yep sure did! Hope you did too!


----------



## dancan

John Deere green LOL !








This one is just a little better shape than mine .


----------



## tbone75

It should be red! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> Hey guys! Did everyone have a good thanksgiving?



Hey Lee, been a while since I seen your posts, we had our TG a little earlier in the year. Unfortunately I worked through your TG weekend.


----------



## tbone75

I am ready for some knife making now.Got my carbide bits sharpened up!Now to get me doing it?


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> Yep sure did! Hope you did too!



Sure did! Deep fried a bird with the wife and sister in law. 



pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Lee, been a while since I seen your posts, we had our TG a little earlier in the year. Unfortunately I worked through your TG weekend.



Glad you were able to have a good holiday! I have been a little busy with work, house, firewood, wife, life, etc. Same old story, different day. Things should be calming down for a bit here in the next couple of months. I have a list of projects that I hope to get to this winter if funds allow. There is a Jonsered 920, 111, 625, 2159 and a McCulloch 5-49 on the to-do list and have been there for a while. It will be nice to finally knock some of them out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> Sure did! Deep fried a bird with the wife and sister in law.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you were able to have a good holiday! I have been a little busy with work, house, firewood, wife, life, etc. Same old story, different day. Things should be calming down for a bit here in the next couple of months. I have a list of projects that I hope to get to this winter if funds allow. There is a Jonsered 920, 111, 625, 2159 and a McCulloch 5-49 on the to-do list and have been there for a while. It will be nice to finally knock some of them out.



I do hope you get the time to work on them, keep us in the loop and post some picts if you find time. I got a huge backlog of saws to get to also.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hey Robin there are some J-Red parts in the Christmas give away thread you may want? Edit: Some P&Cs in the swap thread too!



John are you talking about the 535 clutch cover????? Oh I see the rest!! I own no 5XX series of saws nor do I expect to except perhaps a 590. But thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## roncoinc

Heres one for Robin 
from the daughter of the original owner.
she wanted to hear it run again before putting it back away forever..jus because it was her fathers.
even has the original cardboard scabbard !!
cleaned tank and filter and fuel line and off it went !!!
It will end up near yarmouth NS in a couple of years when they move back there after retirement.
i didnt even bother to wipe it down to get the dust off..
with some cleaning it would look super nice but the "patina" does well also.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John are you talking about the 535 clutch cover????? Oh I see the rest!! I own no 5XX series of saws nor do I expect to except perhaps a 590. But thanks for thinking of me!



Well.... I tryed LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> John are you talking about the 535 clutch cover????? Oh I see the rest!! I own no 5XX series of saws nor do I expect to except perhaps a 590. But thanks for thinking of me!



The NOS 670 P&C sets would be nice to have.


----------



## tbone75

That is in nice shape Ron.To bad you didn't get it LOL


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Hey guys! Did everyone have a good thanksgiving?



Sure did Lee.....island time...LOL Marcie had a 15lber for just she and I!! With ALL the fixins!! Burp!! Matter of fact I just finished my third complete thanksgiving dinner that couldn't be beat, moments ago!!

We'll have to catch up before the next holiday and tip a couple Ballentines.....I have some new trinkets I think you'll like.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Heres one for Robin
> from the daughter of the original owner.
> she wanted to hear it run again before putting it back away forever..jus because it was her fathers.
> even has the original cardboard scabbard !!
> cleaned tank and filter and fuel line and off it went !!!
> It will end up near yarmouth NS in a couple of years when they move back there after retirement.
> i didnt even bother to wipe it down to get the dust off..
> with some cleaning it would look super nice but the "patina" does well also.



That is a sweet 80.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The NOS 670 P&C sets would be nice to have.



WHAAAAT???? Now I know you're pullin my leg!!


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Sure did Lee.....island time...LOL Marcie had a 15lber for just she and I!! With ALL the fixins!! Burp!! Matter of fact I just finished my third complete thanksgiving dinner that couldn't be beat, moments ago!!
> 
> We'll have to catch up before the next holiday and tip a couple Ballentines.....I have some new trinkets I think you'll like.



haha! We had a 15lber for the 3 of us! We had Thanksgiving dinner for the past few days and Kelly finally gave in and made the rest of the turkey into soup. I would like to come down (or you up here) to catch up. You and Marcie will have to come up sometime to see the improvements we have made to the house. The ceiling just fell in, in the spare bedroom so that was a nice wakeup surprise for Kelly's sister last Wednesday. Lots of work to do in the next few weeks. 



Cantdog said:


> WHAAAAT???? Now I know you're pullin my leg!!



I seen those in the swap meet but don't have anything to trade. Are they in the give away thread?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Heres one for Robin
> from the daughter of the original owner.
> she wanted to hear it run again before putting it back away forever..jus because it was her fathers.
> even has the original cardboard scabbard !!
> cleaned tank and filter and fuel line and off it went !!!
> It will end up near yarmouth NS in a couple of years when they move back there after retirement.
> i didnt even bother to wipe it down to get the dust off..
> with some cleaning it would look super nice but the "patina" does well also.




Nice one Ron......you must have had Brian sit on it so you could pull it over!!! LOL I used mine with the 24" Winsor and brand new Oregon chain bucking some 20" ash butts into 16" blocks a couple weeks ago...Heavy they are but eagerly pull they will!! Dam Jerry will probably end with that one if it's going to Yarmouth NS!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> WHAAAAT???? Now I know you're pullin my leg!!



Oh no I am not, you interested?


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> haha! We had a 15lber for the 3 of us! We had Thanksgiving dinner for the past few days and Kelly finally gave in and made the rest of the turkey into soup. I would like to come down (or you up here) to catch up. You and Marcie will have to come up sometime to see the improvements we have made to the house. The ceiling just fell in, in the spare bedroom so that was a nice wakeup surprise for Kelly's sister last Wednesday. Lots of work to do in the next few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> I seen those in the swap meet but don't have anything to trade. Are they in the give away thread?



Nope not in the give away.You got to have something to trade? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> haha! We had a 15lber for the 3 of us! We had Thanksgiving dinner for the past few days and Kelly finally gave in and made the rest of the turkey into soup. I would like to come down (or you up here) to catch up. You and Marcie will have to come up sometime to see the improvements we have made to the house. The ceiling just fell in, in the spare bedroom so that was a nice wakeup surprise for Kelly's sister last Wednesday. Lots of work to do in the next few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> I seen those in the swap meet but don't have anything to trade. Are they in the give away thread?




HAHA!! Was that one of those 12" square tile ceilings?? Hope it wasn't sheetrock!!! Yes we will have come and check oput all your improvements.....I'm sure we will up right across the brook a few times before Christmas!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nice one Ron......you must have had Brian sit on it so you could pull it over!!! LOL I used mine with the 24" Winsor and brand new Oregon chain bucking some 20" ash butts into 16" blocks a couple weeks ago...Heavy they are but eagerly pull they will!! Dam Jerry will probably end with that one if it's going to Yarmouth NS!!



Maybe,....but I am trying to shedd all of the Jonsereds from my collection, some hang on harder than others like that stuff that sticks to blankets...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh no I am not, you interested?



I am always interested in NOS Jred stuff for the saws I prefer and the 670 ranking way up near the top!!

Looks like I'll have check out the swap meet thread...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I am always interested in NOS Jred stuff for the saws I prefer and the 670 ranking way up near the top!!
> 
> Looks like I'll have check out the swap meet thread...



PM sent.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe,....but I am trying to shedd all of the Jonsereds from my collection, some hang on harder than others like that stuff that sticks to blankets...LOL



Sticky blankets ??

creamsickles in bed ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Sticky blankets ??
> 
> creamsickles in bed ??



Sticky brown stuff sticking to blankets like do bears ---- in the woods?


----------



## tbone75

Ron is back....A little LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sticky brown stuff sticking to blankets like do bears ---- in the woods?



Hibernate ?
eat berries and nuts ?
OH !!!!! you forget to wear your "depends" again


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hibernate ?
> eat berries and nuts ?
> OH !!!!! you forget to wear your "depends" again



Yup,..forget sometimes...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Everybody go to bed?


----------



## sefh3

That is what I was thinking. Bed time???


----------



## tbone75

Ron stopped by to tease Robin and pick on Jerry LOL Everybody else?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sorry,..I got too deep into some porting threads and it takes me too long to type up long winded answers...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jerry do you think I should do alittle woods port on my new 028?


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> HAHA!! Was that one of those 12" square tile ceilings?? Hope it wasn't sheetrock!!! Yes we will have come and check oput all your improvements.....I'm sure we will up right across the brook a few times before Christmas!!



Yeah it was those 12" pieces of cardboard, or whatever the hell it is, that fell down. It wasn't just one piece it was half of the ceiling though. The insulation went everywhere so we were cleaning for quite a bit on the day before Thanksgiving. I want to put sheetrock up but Kelly wants to put the same stuff back up so it matches the rest of the house.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jerry do you think I should do alittle woods port on my new 028?



Doesn`t hurt at all, I am currently doing just that to a straight gassed 028Super I picked up, I got a low hour P&C set for it and have opened up the intake and exhaust ports, have the upper transfers to do yet. The muffler has been opened up and a new deflector made and welded on. Waiting for a set of new rings to complete it.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry what thread was you talking in?I may want to go read up LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry what thread was you talking in?I may want to go read up LOL



One was , Stihl 044 cylinder questions, there were others, have to go look.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> One was , Stihl 044 cylinder questions, there were others, have to go look.



Don't worry about that! I will run across them LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't worry about that! I will run across them LOL



Good,..I have been out all over the open forum this evening...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> Thought a bout that husky thing but when I closed my eyes this is all I could see .



*That's it!!* I just knew I recognized that smell...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> *That's it!!* I just knew I recognized that smell...



Yep ! You got to keep them Stihls out side! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! You got to keep them Stihls out side! :msp_rolleyes:



I keep the Stihls and the Huskys out by the chicken coop. Only the Dolmars and a Shinny sleep inside. After I got that Dolmar of mine and ran it for a while I made the wife sit in the bed with the wood while the saw rode up front in the warm cab with me!!

Ahhh, truth is, I'm partial to ALL of 'em. I hate to say it, but I won't even pass up a Wildthing if the price is right. I just spent a couple of hours of "quality time" with a little top handle Echo like I sent you a while back. It was the one I tore down last week. I went ahead and put a kit in the carb but left everything stock; no mods at all. Darn thing runs like a top! Very nice, well built and well balanced top handle saw. I think it's a CS 3000. Now I just need to find it a new home and some cash for myself. 

I also spent some time trying to get the oil pump on my Shinny to work. I think the issue is in the bar oiling set up. The saw seems to pump oil fine; it just doesn't get to the bar and chain. Oh well, more to do...

How about you? Still busy on projects?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I keep the Stihls and the Huskys out by the chicken coop. Only the Dolmars and a Shinny sleep inside. After I got that Dolmar of mine and ran it for a while I made the wife sit in the bed with the wood while the saw rode up front in the warm cab with me!!
> 
> Ahhh, truth is, I'm partial to ALL of 'em. I hate to say it, but I won't even pass up a Wildthing if the price is right. I just spent a couple of hours of "quality time" with a little top handle Echo like I sent you a while back. It was the one I tore down last week. I went ahead and put a kit in the carb but left everything stock; no mods at all. Darn thing runs like a top! Very nice, well built and well balanced top handle saw. I think it's a CS 3000. Now I just need to find it a new home and some cash for myself.
> 
> I also spent some time trying to get the oil pump on my Shinny to work. I think the issue is in the bar oiling set up. The saw seems to pump oil fine; it just doesn't get to the bar and chain. Oh well, more to do...
> 
> How about you? Still busy on projects?



Yep lots of projects waiting on me LOL Just like you I won't turn most saws down if there cheap! I even take a mini-mac if its free just so I can send it up to Jim LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Yep lots of projects waiting on me LOL Just like you I won't turn most saws down if there cheap! I even take a mini-mac if its free just so I can send it up to Jim LOL



I stand corrected. I draw the line at a mini-mac.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I stand corrected. I draw the line at a mini-mac.



I have this one my Nephew likes??? He wants me to get it running ???? The rest I just to Jim for his wife.He has to take them apart for her to sell on fleabay LOL Then he has to thank me for sending him mini-macs! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I have this one my Nephew likes??? He wants me to get it running ???? The rest I just to Jim for his wife.He has to take them apart for her to sell on fleabay LOL Then he has to thank me for sending him mini-macs! :hmm3grin2orange:



There's a nearly new bar for a mini-mac on the Christmas thread.

Past my bed time. Night all.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> There's a nearly new bar for a mini-mac on the Christmas thread.
> 
> Past my bed time. Night all.



Don't need the bar.Just gave 2 away in there LOL


----------



## dancan

No coffee left and the dog has been dewatered so you'll have to make your own ZZZSlackesr !


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All......On my third cup now Dan.......preparing myself for another day of work with the "man that does not know"....did I mention the other day (last Tues), I was working along hanging doors upstairs when all of a sudden there was a roar of a 2 stroke right in the house..........suddenly there was a blast of dust and smoke came up the stairwell and liked to choked me to death and set off every smoke detector in the place ( like 10) WOW that was loud!! I managed to get the bathroom skylight open and it looked like the house was on fire for the smoke and dust billowing out. I went downstairs and there he was standing in the middle of the livingroom/kitchen whith a Stihl backpack blower "cleaning up" he said........I just shook my head like a patient father with a backward child......I just went out side until the smoke alarms shut down and the cloud stopped billowing out the skylight. Now other than what we inhaled, where did he think all the dust was going to go??? Now that is one hard working, non thinking Slacker!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No coffee left and the dog has been dewatered so you'll have to make your own ZZZSlackesr !



I got my Dew so I am good. LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> Morning All......On my third cup now Dan.......preparing myself for another day of work with the "man that does not know"....did I mention the other day (last Tues), I was working along hanging doors upstairs when all of a sudden there was a roar of a 2 stroke right in the house..........suddenly there was a blast of dust and smoke came up the stairwell and liked to choked me to death and set off every smoke detector in the place ( like 10) WOW that was loud!! I managed to get the bathroom skylight open and it looked like the house was on fire for the smoke and dust billowing out. I went downstairs and there he was standing in the middle of the livingroom/kitchen whith a Stihl backpack blower "cleaning up" he said........I just shook my head like a patient father with a backward child......I just went out side until the smoke alarms shut down and the cloud stopped billowing out the skylight. Now other than what we inhaled, where did he think all the dust was going to go??? Now that is one hard working, non thinking Slacker!!!!



Amazing. You must have patience similar to that of Job. I would have already flipped out and boxed his ears. Best of luck today!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning All......On my third cup now Dan.......preparing myself for another day of work with the "man that does not know"....did I mention the other day (last Tues), I was working along hanging doors upstairs when all of a sudden there was a roar of a 2 stroke right in the house..........suddenly there was a blast of dust and smoke came up the stairwell and liked to choked me to death and set off every smoke detector in the place ( like 10) WOW that was loud!! I managed to get the bathroom skylight open and it looked like the house was on fire for the smoke and dust billowing out. I went downstairs and there he was standing in the middle of the livingroom/kitchen whith a Stihl backpack blower "cleaning up" he said........I just shook my head like a patient father with a backward child......I just went out side until the smoke alarms shut down and the cloud stopped billowing out the skylight. Now other than what we inhaled, where did he think all the dust was going to go??? Now that is one hard working, non thinking Slacker!!!!



I hope you get out of there SOON !!! That doof is going to hurt somebody!I am so happy I aint there! Just don't think I would have been so patient  Very funny.....But!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' John. How are those aches and pains today? I aggravated my arm again last night. :bang::bang: I do learn, it's just a REALLY slow process sometimes. Can you sharpen chains? When my back or arms or whatever hurt too bad to do a lot, I can always enjoy putting a good edge on a few chains. 

Ahhhh, the woman made coffee and breakfast. My day to be king of the castle. Nice start to the day.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Mornin' John. How are those aches and pains today? I aggravated my arm again last night. :bang::bang: I do learn, it's just a REALLY slow process sometimes. Can you sharpen chains? When my back or arms or whatever hurt too bad to do a lot, I can always enjoy putting a good edge on a few chains.
> 
> Ahhhh, the woman made coffee and breakfast. My day to be king of the castle. Nice start to the day.



This rain is letting me know where all the aches are! LOL I am not that good with a file.But Ron fixed me up with them diamond bits to sharpen with!I can put a very nice edge on one with them!Plus I have the little grinder for the bad ones.


----------



## tbone75

Don't know what I am getting into today just yet? I have lots of things to do!Just have to see what the body says? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Morning All......On my third cup now Dan.......preparing myself for another day of work with the "man that does not know"....did I mention the other day (last Tues), I was working along hanging doors upstairs when all of a sudden there was a roar of a 2 stroke right in the house..........suddenly there was a blast of dust and smoke came up the stairwell and liked to choked me to death and set off every smoke detector in the place ( like 10) WOW that was loud!! I managed to get the bathroom skylight open and it looked like the house was on fire for the smoke and dust billowing out. I went downstairs and there he was standing in the middle of the livingroom/kitchen whith a Stihl backpack blower "cleaning up" he said........I just shook my head like a patient father with a backward child......I just went out side until the smoke alarms shut down and the cloud stopped billowing out the skylight. Now other than what we inhaled, where did he think all the dust was going to go??? Now that is one hard working, non thinking Slacker!!!!



Life in Maine !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

I guess JB weld for plastic don't like gas?Didn't hold on the whacker fuel tank.I cleaned the crap out of it good first toh well scrap it LOL


----------



## roncoinc

This should be nice.
measured Johns jug and piston.
jug 44.96
piston 44.92
nice and tight.
will have to make sure to check ring end gap on this one !
now for the exhaust opening i will use %70 to measure accross the chord.
that gives me 31.5 mm to make the hole wide.the hole is now 24mm.
so i can widen each side a good 3.75mm..think i'll stay conservative and let John polish that hole out.
then it will be even closer to were it can go.
He will need to match it to the muffler like the last one he did such a nice job on


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> This should be nice.
> measured Johns jug and piston.
> jug 44.96
> piston 44.92
> nice and tight.
> will have to make sure to check ring end gap on this one !
> now for the exhaust opening i will use %70 to measure accross the chord.
> that gives me 31.5 mm to make the hole wide.the hole is now 24mm.
> so i can widen each side a good 3.75mm..think i'll stay conservative and let John polish that hole out.
> then it will be even closer to were it can go.
> He will need to match it to the muffler like the last one he did such a nice job on



I am liking the sound of this Ron! That baby should be a great runner!


----------



## tbone75

I think I found some glue that gas wont eat.Super glue! Will find out soon nuff LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I think I found some glue that gas wont eat.Super glue! Will find out soon nuff LOL



Btw,that clutch drum you put in the box is for a husky 385/390.
did you want me to send that back in the box ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Btw,that clutch drum you put in the box is for a husky 385/390.
> did you want me to send that back in the box ?



I don't want it LOL That is why you got it LOL I will never use it!Had no idea what it fit?Not sure where I got it either? Thought you may have a use for it some day?


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> This should be nice.
> measured Johns jug and piston.
> jug 44.96
> piston 44.92
> nice and tight.
> will have to make sure to check ring end gap on this one !
> now for the exhaust opening i will use %70 to measure accross the chord.
> that gives me 31.5 mm to make the hole wide.the hole is now 24mm.
> so i can widen each side a good 3.75mm..think i'll stay conservative and let John polish that hole out.
> then it will be even closer to were it can go.
> He will need to match it to the muffler like the last one he did such a nice job on



Very nice!!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I guess JB weld for plastic don't like gas?Didn't hold on the whacker fuel tank.I cleaned the crap out of it good first toh well scrap it LOL



John, 

I have some stuff I have used to make repairs on tanks before. I can't remember the name of it but it is an epoxy made for sealing plastic against gas, oil, grease, etc. Good stuff. You can find something similar at a parts store up there. I think I got this at an Auto Zone. I'll try to look at it tonight and give you the name. 

I also understand there are welding set-ups for plastic. Pretty basic and inexpensive, you melt new plastic into the damaged area which is also melted, just like steel. I've seen a few repairs with it and it actually looked pretty good. 

I hate to hear about the aches and pains. It may not be arthritis, at your age it might be rigor mortis beginning to set in.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John,
> 
> I have some stuff I have used to make repairs on tanks before. I can't remember the name of it but it is an epoxy made for sealing plastic against gas, oil, grease, etc. Good stuff. You can find something similar at a parts store up there. I think I got this at an Auto Zone. I'll try to look at it tonight and give you the name.
> 
> I also understand there are welding set-ups for plastic. Pretty basic and inexpensive, you melt new plastic into the damaged area which is also melted, just like steel. I've seen a few repairs with it and it actually looked pretty good.
> 
> I hate to hear about the aches and pains. It may not be arthritis, at your age it might be rigor mortis beginning to set in.:hmm3grin2orange:



Rigormortis! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Dang it I aint dead yet! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Good thing I checked in! This thing was dropping like a rock! A little bologna for lunch today.No turkey left


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Rigormortis! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Dang it I aint dead yet! :hmm3grin2orange:



Ahh, I see you're moving around a little today. I thought that would get a comment out of you.


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron when you send that P&C back don't forget the Husky 44 coil! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The whacker tank is holding so far? LOL I cleaned up all the parts for the other craftsman.And removed the base gasket.Hope that gives it a little extra?Had a hard time getting the coil screws out.But I got them and didn't break anything ! :msp_thumbsup: Now to put it together and find a B&C for it?Thought I had a 14"?Found a 18" LOL that won't work so good on a 2.0! Got to go do some digging :bang:


----------



## jimdad07

You two kill me about your aches and pains. Hello everybody.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You two kill me about your aches and pains. Hello everybody.



No comment on the aches and pains,...hey Jim.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> No comment on the aches and pains,...hey Jim.



Hey Jerry. Found some information on the quarter sawing. You just want to keep the pith wood out of the outside edges of the beams, I can quarter saw the logs all day as long as they are big enough.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Jerry. Found some information on the quarter sawing. You just want to keep the pith wood out of the outside edges of the beams, I can quarter saw the logs all day as long as they are big enough.



Yes, that would make scence, the pith is very succeptable to rot. The rest of the wood less so, the inner heart wood has more rot resistance than the outer green wood. The sills really benifit from having wood preservative applied, even better if they are soaked in a trough of it.


----------



## tbone75

I got the Craftsman put together.Never seen one like this before?It has one AV mount on top of the handle?150 compression good spark so it should run? LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You two kill me about your aches and pains. Hello everybody.



Hey SLACKER where you been?Playing with wood I bet? Don't worry Jim your still a young pup LOL You may get there with us! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Jerry. Found some information on the quarter sawing. You just want to keep the pith wood out of the outside edges of the beams, I can quarter saw the logs all day as long as they are big enough.



I got the go ahead to take down 8 60' to 80' pine trees ranging from 24" to 30 something inches at the butt this weekend and knowing the owner the list will have grown .
How long do you want the logs bucked ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Wow where is everybody? I may have snow on the ground in the morning :msp_ohmy: :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dancan

You can keep the snow ,I had moths buzzing around the porch light last night LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wow where is everybody? I may have snow on the ground in the morning :msp_ohmy: :msp_thumbdn:



We are just getting rid of our snow, supposed to rain tomorrow so it will all be gone...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No comment on the aches and pains,...hey Jim.



Jerry I don't see where Ron thinks your meen?Your always nice to everyone :smile2:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Ahh, I see you're moving around a little today. I thought that would get a comment out of you.



Hey....You old fart your as broke down as I am :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry I don't see where Ron thinks your meen?Your always nice to everyone :smile2:



Guess he just thinks I am meen to him...:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess he just thinks I am meen to him...:msp_confused:



I think he just likes picking on you the most. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think he just likes picking on you the most. :hmm3grin2orange:



I think you are right, I don`t take it to heart though and I give Ron a poke in the eye occasionally...LOL


----------



## tbone75

I may look at one of them Monkey Wards saws tomorrow LOL From what I can find out they are Remington.What cc I wont know till I get in there?Not very big for sure LOL Looks like they may take the same bar as a min-crack LOL And I just gave 2 of them away?? LOL Or I could tear into the black Himie ? Or a red one or the 101? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think you are right, I don`t take it to heart though and I give Ron a poke in the eye occasionally...LOL



Good thing.I think he just like teasing you LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got a 40 lb+ chainsaw in the mail today.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got a 40 lb+ chainsaw in the mail today.



WOW......What is it?????????


----------



## Tree Wacker

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got a 40 lb+ chainsaw in the mail today.



dang what was in that box to make it weigh 40+ pounds?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have`nt opened it yet.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have`nt opened it yet.



OK But you know what it is!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK But you know what it is!



Ohhhh,...I know what it is and there is not a lot of them.


----------



## Tree Wacker

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ohhhh,...I know what it is and there is not a lot of them.



oh let me guess it has to be a poulan or a stihl maybe.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tree Wacker said:


> oh let me guess it has to be a poulan or a stihl maybe.



Hmmmm,...not even close...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Real old Pioneer?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Real old Pioneer?



Not Pioneer...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not Pioneer...



Dolmar!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dolmar!



Not Dolmar, much rarer, made in the 60`s.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not Dolmar, much rarer, made in the 60`s.



I am done? Have no idea what it could be?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am done? Have no idea what it could be?



It`s a big ole saw,..116cc`s of old school grunt.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It`s a big ole saw,..116cc`s of old school grunt.



OK! What the hell is it?????? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK! What the hell is it?????? LOL



Think I will drag this out for a little longer,..its orange and white....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Not a Stihl? Don't know any other saws that color?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not a Stihl? Don't know any other saws that color?



LOL,...you just don`t know your chainsaws.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...you just don`t know your chainsaws.....LOL



Your right about that LOL


----------



## tbone75

Could be a Homelite? But I just don't see you with a Homie LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your right about that LOL



I will let some of the others have a guess or two....LOL.


----------



## tbone75

They got to show up first LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They got to show up first LOL



I did see Robin down there, he must be catching up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Now I see that I am the only one on here....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now I see that I am the only one on here....LOL



I am still here.Just looking around LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very interesting out there this evening...LOL


----------



## 8433jeff

Did you unbox your Remington yet, Jerry?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very interesting out there this evening...LOL



Yep some good stuff going on LOL


----------



## Tree Wacker

i say it's a sears and roebuck


----------



## pioneerguy600

No one is even remotely close so far, its rare and all the saws mentioned so far are common...LOL


----------



## Tree Wacker

i take the sears and roebuck guess back and now it's a wright saw model C70 and if i'm right it's made in the usa


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tree Wacker said:


> i take the sears and roebuck guess back and now it's a wright saw model C70 and if i'm right it's made in the usa



Yup,..Sheboygan Wisconsin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Model Profile: C70


----------



## Tree Wacker

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup,..Sheboygan Wisconsin.



so was that the saw and if it was what did i win besides nothing :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Model Profile: C70



Manual spark advance.Never seen that before? But that says 26 Lb. LOL Must be a lot of packing LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Manual spark advance.Never seen that before? But that says 26 Lb. LOL Must be a lot of packing LOL



Many spare parts, chains and a long bar. I am shure that the powerhead weighs more than what is listed in Mikes site.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in,Night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Many spare parts, chains and a long bar. I am shure that the powerhead weighs more than what is listed in Mikes site.



Lots of goodies with it!! :msp_thumbsup: So lets be getting some pics ! opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in,Night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## Tree Wacker

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in,Night all.



night jerry have a good night sleep.


----------



## tbone75

I guess I will try to get some sleep? Just way to many aches tonight!Dang weather just plain sucks :msp_mad: Oh well chit happens LOL Tomorrow could be better?


----------



## Tree Wacker

tbone75 said:


> I guess I will try to get some sleep? Just way to many aches tonight!Dang weather just plain sucks :msp_mad: Oh well chit happens LOL Tomorrow could be better?



good night Tbone take care and stay safe.and i say tomarrow will be better LOL


----------



## dancan

Is this the way to the ZZZSlackers club ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Is this the way to the ZZZSlackers club ?



No 
Thats the old folks home... Oh wait...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Is this the way to the ZZZSlackers club ?



Dan watta do up so early for anyway? 
I was just finishing up cleaning some saw parts. :cool2:


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers LOL I slept about 2 hrs. :bang:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

John, don't make me send you back to bed! You need rest.

Jerry, we want pics of the C70!


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> John, don't make me send you back to bed! You need rest.
> 
> Jerry, we want pics of the C70!



:hmm3grin2orange: Don't I wish!


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dan watta do up so early for anyway?



I guess I should get some of John's sleeping pills ............ for my 2 cats and dog .


----------



## tbone75

I seen snow flakes out there :msp_mad: :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I guess I should get some of John's sleeping pills ............ for my 2 cats and dog .



I should have took one last night? :bang:


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Dan, Jacob......I'm a little less slack this AM....dim and damp here but temp is still in the mid 50s so all in all pretty darn sweet for the last of Nov. Old folks home heheheh!! Good one jacob...wouldn't be half so funny if it wasn't true!!!

Mornin John how come your not sleeping???


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I seen snow flakes out there :msp_mad: :msp_thumbdn:



47 now and calling for 59 today with 34 to 48 for the rest of the week , I know I'm in the great white north but I'm not complaining .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning Dan, Jacob......I'm a little less slack this AM....dim and damp here but temp is still in the mid 50s so all in all pretty darn sweet for the last of Nov. Old folks home heheheh!! Good one jacob...wouldn't be half so funny if it wasn't true!!!
> 
> Mornin John how come your not sleeping???



Just to many aches and pains I guess? I wake up every time I move :bang: This crappy weather makes it worse. I do this chit all the time :bang: Just the way it is with me LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 47 now and calling for 59 today with 34 to 48 for the rest of the week , I know I'm in the great white north but I'm not complaining .



Sounds like here? 48 for a high the rest of the week.Plus more rain :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Time to go find a saw to tear into LOL But what one?? :msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

I think I'll try to find the time today to do a muffler mod on the green chain saw .


----------



## Cantdog

Yep probably a bit of saw work for me today as well. Had a 266XP crankcase with crankshaft arrive over Thanksgiving. Got it off ebay for real low $$$ and needed the crankshaft for the 630 build I am about to start. Probably split the 630 cases, remove the crank and and offending bearings and get the cases all cleaned up and ready to go back together but am lacking a case gasket....but can still get the crank out of the 266 and new main bearings installed so that everything is all ready to reassemble. The other thing I HAVE to do today is plane off the grade with the bucket loader in front of the two 16' tall by 8' wide swinging doors at my shop before it freezes. They open fine untill the ground freezes and comes up a couple inches then I can't get the left one to open all the way. I have meant to do this every fall for the last 3-4 yrs and always forget and then it's frozen solid or I am to busy or the tractor is not there or etc..etc.....it's getting done TODAY!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Tore into a monkey wards saw.Now that is different in there? LOL I may put that one back for later. LOL May not be as bad as a mini crap but its close LOL Think I will find something more fun to do!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep probably a bit of saw work for me today as well. Had a 266XP crankcase with crankshaft arrive over Thanksgiving. Got it off ebay for real low $$$ and needed the crankshaft for the 630 build I am about to start. Probably split the 630 cases, remove the crank and and offending bearings and get the cases all cleaned up and ready to go back together but am lacking a case gasket....but can still get the crank out of the 266 and new main bearings installed so that everything is all ready to reassemble. The other thing I HAVE to do today is plane off the grade with the bucket loader in front of the two 16' tall by 8' wide swinging doors at my shop before it freezes. They open fine untill the ground freezes and comes up a couple inches then I can't get the left one to open all the way. I have meant to do this every fall for the last 3-4 yrs and always forget and then it's frozen solid or I am to busy or the tractor is not there or etc..etc.....it's getting done TODAY!!!!



You better get to it today.This cold front is heading your way. LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> You two kill me about your aches and pains. Hello everybody.



I honestly hope you make it long past my age and never have an issue with physical problems. I wouldn't wish this crap on anyone. I don't have anyone to blame but myself 'cause I'm the one who thought I was bulletproof for so long.

My dad, at 73, has only had one headache in his entire life. He broke his back in 3 places when he fell off of a roof and walked out of the hospital 2 days later. It never bothers him. It's amazing. 

Me, on the other hand, not so good. I guess I got mom's genetics on that one.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I got the Craftsman put together.Never seen one like this before?It has one AV mount on top of the handle?150 compression good spark so it should run? LOL



Looks good!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Looks good!



Found a B&C for it.So that makes 5 I need to see if they run?Just not ready to go yanking on ropes yet. LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Many spare parts, chains and a long bar. I am shure that the powerhead weighs more than what is listed in Mikes site.



Ain't that the truth! They weigh 'em at the factory without fluids and the well-known 5 to 6 pounds of oil / dirt / grease / sawdust / junk that builds up after 16 seconds of cutting.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mill_wannabe said:


> John, don't make me send you back to bed! You need rest.
> 
> Jerry, we want pics of the C70!



+1 on both comments!


----------



## roncoinc

John,that little black one used to run fine.
only problem was the manual oiler button needs to be installed,correctally.
i never got to put it on and figure how the lines went to oil the bar when you push on it.
dont "think" it has any auto oiling ?
that i think is a rare model and should be a collector item 
manual push oiler bulb ! LOL !! never seen another like it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,that little black one used to run fine.
> only problem was the manual oiler button needs to be installed,correctally.
> i never got to put it on and figure how the lines went to oil the bar when you push on it.
> dont "think" it has any auto oiling ?
> that i think is a rare model and should be a collector item
> manual push oiler bulb ! LOL !! never seen another like it.



That is what I am going to play with today.I like the looks of that one. LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> John,that little black one used to run fine.
> only problem was the manual oiler button needs to be installed,correctally.
> i never got to put it on and figure how the lines went to oil the bar when you push on it.
> dont "think" it has any auto oiling ?
> that i think is a rare model and should be a collector item
> manual push oiler bulb ! LOL !! never seen another like it.



It's been a loooooooonnnngggg time since I've seen a manual oiler. That thing is more vintage than I am! That should be a fun one to work on.

Hey John, I got a couple running last night!! Shinny 757 is oiling like a Detroit Diesel & the top handle Echo is an impressive little saw. I think it only has 33 cc but someone must have gave it a pep talk. Very nice, balanced and easy to work. I am hesitant to sell it, but with Christmas coming and two of my kids ready for braces I've got to make a little cash somewhere. Don't push yourself too hard just yet, you still got some healing to do.


----------



## greendohn

just over an inch of rain first of the week,,last nite got nearly 3 inches of snow. Fields are SLOPPY!!! and dont wanna shred the wood trails. Cant sing or dance, and now I cant cut any fire wood either..the wife's home today, so I aint gonna get any peace an' quiet here in the house..bought a stihl chainsaw at the auction for 2 dollars,,engine is fragged,,bar and everything else is in good shape,,man i just cant get a break...


----------



## tbone75

greendohn said:


> just over an inch of rain first of the week,,last nite got nearly 3 inches of snow. Fields are SLOPPY!!! and dont wanna shred the wood trails. Cant sing or dance, and now I cant cut any fire wood either..the wife's home today, so I aint gonna get any peace an' quiet here in the house..bought a stihl chainsaw at the auction for 2 dollars,,engine is fragged,,bar and everything else is in good shape,,man i just cant get a break...



I don't think you did bad for 2 bucks LOL Even if it is a Stihl LOL


----------



## roncoinc

ALUMNIUM CHIPS FLYING EVERYWHERE !!! lol !!
Sorry John,cant take pix of a couple of the things


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rescued from the 2nd. page,...pheeewww.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ALUMNIUM CHIPS FLYING EVERYWHERE !!! lol !!
> Sorry John,cant take pix of a couple of the things



:hmm3grin2orange: Sounds like your having fun Ron? I took the motor out of one MW just to see what I need to do.Don't think it will be to bad?But then I got to looking at the black XL it has the wrong carb on it.It needs one with 3 outlets for fuel and the oil tank.I got one right here!Good spark and 120 compression so I say it will run just fine!Taking a little break now.Back hurts and I seem to be a little tired? LOL Clean this black saw up and put it together!Then I guess back to the MW :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rescued from the 2nd. page,...pheeewww.



You just type faster than me. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Good save Jerry.......I hate going to page two.....Just had a bit of lunch and faxed out a custom hand rail profile to the place that grinds my moulder and shaper knives in Conn. Waiting for them to get back to me with a price......got disgusted with my 630 project and canned it. To many beat holes in the cases....some corrosion in the case bottom where the counter weights spin too..... I'll just have to find a better set of cases to start off with and use the rest of this one for parts.....oh well... that's the way it goes somedays.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good save Jerry.......I hate going to page two.....Just had a bit of lunch and faxed out a custom hand rail profile to the place that grinds my moulder and shaper knives in Conn. Waiting for them to get back to me with a price......got disgusted with my 630 project and canned it. To many beat holes in the cases....some corrosion in the case bottom where the counter weights spin too..... I'll just have to find a better set of cases to start off with and use the rest of this one for parts.....oh well... that's the way it goes somedays.



That sucks! Hope you can find a good case? I hardly ever run across J-Red stuff but I will keep my eyes open for you.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That sucks! Hope you can find a good case? I hardly ever run across J-Red stuff but I will keep my eyes open for you.



HAHA Thanks John.....but I just bought one from Brice...nice looking bare case and crank...$52.00 on my doorstep...cheep enough I have everything else except the chainbrake/clutch cover. I think LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Sounds like your having fun Ron? I took the motor out of one MW just to see what I need to do.Don't think it will be to bad?But then I got to looking at the black XL it has the wrong carb on it.It needs one with 3 outlets for fuel and the oil tank.I got one right here!Good spark and 120 compression so I say it will run just fine!Taking a little break now.Back hurts and I seem to be a little tired? LOL Clean this black saw up and put it together!Then I guess back to the MW :msp_confused:



Why would a carb have a line to the oil tank ??
i never changed the carb,thats the way i got it and it was running but the push bulb thing for oiler was broken.
did you find an IPL for it that shows different ?


----------



## roncoinc

Ambition hit this morning,out of nowhere it came !!
finished up Johns jug and found his 44 coil and all back in the box waiting to go on a trip 

then rebuilt carb on a dolmar 102 i had,didnt want to run right so carb rebuild.
sad to say tat werent it.
turn saw on either side and it dies rite quick !!
now to find the IPL and see what it would take to fix it


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I don't think you did bad for 2 bucks LOL Even if it is a Stihl LOL



"Even if it is a Stihl" 

That's funny right there...


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Why would a carb have a line to the oil tank ??
> i never changed the carb,thats the way i got it and it was running but the push bulb thing for oiler was broken.
> did you find an IPL for it that shows different ?



I wondered about that, too, but I didn't want to ask and show what an idiot I am. I figure you guys know that without me offering any extra proof!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Why would a carb have a line to the oil tank ??
> i never changed the carb,thats the way i got it and it was running but the push bulb thing for oiler was broken.
> did you find an IPL for it that shows different ?



The only way I know is from the other 2 red ones I have laying here I fixed. LOL Plus the Homie guys put up a drawing of it a while back.I know its a strange set up.Some of them have a impulse like nipple coming off the crank case that goes to the oil tank.This is one that don't have that.It needs the extra one on the carb.It just goes through the carb into the crank case.So far I have seen 5 different kinds of oilers on these XLs.The primer bulb goes on the fuel tank on this one.As far as I have seen only the later ones have the primer on them.One oil line goes to the bar the other goes from the carb into the tank with a duckbill valve on the end of it.Some of the oilers work great and others don't?One I have works great and the other will only work with used motor oil for bar oil.Worked and worked on that one just to get any oil out of it!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ambition hit this morning,out of nowhere it came !!
> finished up Johns jug and found his 44 coil and all back in the box waiting to go on a trip
> 
> then rebuilt carb on a dolmar 102 i had,didnt want to run right so carb rebuild.
> sad to say tat werent it.
> turn saw on either side and it dies rite quick !!
> now to find the IPL and see what it would take to fix it



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The only way I know is from the other 2 red ones I have laying here I fixed. LOL Plus the Homie guys put up a drawing of it a while back.I know its a strange set up.Some of them have a impulse like nipple coming off the crank case that goes to the oil tank.This is one that don't have that.It needs the extra one on the carb.It just goes through the carb into the crank case.So far I have seen 5 different kinds of oilers on these XLs.The primer bulb goes on the fuel tank on this one.As far as I have seen only the later ones have the primer on them.One oil line goes to the bar the other goes from the carb into the tank with a duckbill valve on the end of it.Some of the oilers work great and others don't?One I have works great and the other will only work with used motor oil for bar oil.Worked and worked on that one just to get any oil out of it!



better look close at that saw John.
it came with an oiler bulb in the bar oil tank.
it was broken so i took one off another saw and hung it on there.
look in the hole and see how it connects ??
they aint like the other little homies.
of course i could be wrong but i dont think i would have gone thru the trouble of getting and hanging that bulb on there for no reason.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Jerry, John. I have pictures of that 400. On the "Pioneer 400 Resurrection"


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Jerry, John. I have pictures of that 400. On the "Pioneer 400 Resurrection"



Looking good so far Jacob.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> better look close at that saw John.
> it came with an oiler bulb in the bar oil tank.
> it was broken so i took one off another saw and hung it on there.
> look in the hole and see how it connects ??
> they aint like the other little homies.
> of course i could be wrong but i dont think i would have gone thru the trouble of getting and hanging that bulb on there for no reason.



OK Ron I will look into that some more!It may have worked that way?Pump a little extra oil with it? I took a 2 hr. nap today LOL Going to take a sleeping pill tonight too!Hernia Dr. appt. in the morning so I need some rest.Think I will ask him about starting a saw?Going to have 6 or 7 to start soon!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_thumbsup:



Crankcase pressure builds up in the oil tank and pushes the oil out to the bar, the little Homie XL2 used this system, also the Remington Mighty Might..


----------



## pioneerguy600

I unwrapped a very nice Wright C70 today and some beautiful Starret machinist tools.


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,got a dolmar 102 i have to put seals in,how to i get the case apart ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I unwrapped a very nice Wright C70 today and some beautiful Starret machinist tools.



Machinist tools ? like what ??
i got like a 150lb box of machinist stuff i dont know what to do with.
no measuring tools just all parts and bits and stuff machinists use.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Machinist tools ? like what ??
> i got like a 150lb box of machinist stuff i dont know what to do with.
> no measuring tools just all parts and bits and stuff machinists use.



All measuring tools and gauges.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,got a dolmar 102 i have to put seals in,how to i get the case apart ??



Is the 102 a top handle saw? If so it has 8 machine screws #5X20 that go through the cases side to side that need to be removed and the bar stud, then the cases will separate.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is the 102 a top handle saw? If so it has 8 machine screws #5X20 that go through the cases side to side that need to be removed and the bar stud, then the cases will separate.



No,not a top handle saw.
has four screws around crank and two up fron for the oil tank.
and how to seperate the cases ?
i did start a thread,will check it out but thot you might know.
tnx.


----------



## roncoinc

I got em out !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I got em out !



Thats great, I have not worked a 102, a 103 and 109 top handle yes.


----------



## dancan

I pulled the muffler off the CS71 , lots of carbon on the exhaust port and a bit of scuffing on the piston so I pulled the jug . The scuff could have been made by the carbon which was a heavy sort of flaky coating on the top of the piston .
I can't feel anything with my fingernail on the piston or cylinder so back together she'll go . . 
I found that barbecue lighter fluid works very well at dissolving carbon .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I pulled the muffler off the CS71 , lots of carbon on the exhaust port and a bit of scuffing on the piston so I pulled the jug . The scuff could have been made by the carbon which was a heavy sort of flaky coating on the top of the piston .
> I can't feel anything with my fingernail on the piston or cylinder so back together she'll go . .
> I found that barbecue lighter fluid works very well at dissolving carbon .



Oven cleaner.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I pulled the muffler off the CS71 , lots of carbon on the exhaust port and a bit of scuffing on the piston so I pulled the jug . The scuff could have been made by the carbon which was a heavy sort of flaky coating on the top of the piston .
> I can't feel anything with my fingernail on the piston or cylinder so back together she'll go . .
> I found that barbecue lighter fluid works very well at dissolving carbon .



I like that tip Dan! Been trying to find something that works on carbon!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I pulled the muffler off the CS71 , lots of carbon on the exhaust port and a bit of scuffing on the piston so I pulled the jug . The scuff could have been made by the carbon which was a heavy sort of flaky coating on the top of the piston .
> I can't feel anything with my fingernail on the piston or cylinder so back together she'll go . .
> I found that barbecue lighter fluid works very well at dissolving carbon .



Do you squirt it on then fire it off ??
canmedian BBQ ?


----------



## dancan

No oven cleaner at work .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got em out !



::thumbsup::


----------



## dancan

I wonder if there's enough room to run with no base gasket ?


----------



## tbone75

Had a buddy just stop by to show me his and his sons deer they got.Very nice 8 point he got but the boy out did him with a real nice 10 point! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I wonder if there's enough room to run with no base gasket ?



Easy to check and see! Bet it will!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No oven cleaner at work .



Thought you was changing tires?Your not suppose to be doing saw work at work! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Do you squirt it on then fire it off ??
> canmedian BBQ ?



Only when working on huskies , that's how we make hot dogs . LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oven cleaner.



I used oven cleaner on a aluminum intake once!Wont do that again LOL Looked like chit after that!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Thought you was changing tires?Your not suppose to be doing saw work at work! :hmm3grin2orange:



That's one reason I'm up early LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Only when working on huskies , that's how we make hot dogs . LOL



:msp_scared: :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Crankcase pressure builds up in the oil tank and pushes the oil out to the bar, the little Homie XL2 used this system, also the Remington Mighty Might..



This black Bandit is the same thing as the XL2.I looked at it some more.I will run the lines the same way and see what happens?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's one reason I'm up early LOL .



You said it was because of cats and dog? Make up your mind :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I used oven cleaner on a aluminum intake once!Wont do that again LOL Looked like chit after that!



Did it damage the aluminum?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You said it was because of cats and dog? Make up your mind :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



second reason is cats , third is dog , fourth could be the 090/planer/sawmill , need I go on ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did it damage the aluminum?



No just turned it kind of black.It was an intake on a SBC.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> second reason is cats , third is dog , fourth could be the 090/planer/sawmill , need I go on ?



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I got the cats and the 090 with a straight pipe! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No just turned it kind of black.It was an intake on a SBC.



Mostly anything that removes carbon will stain aluminum but its only a stain so on a piston or exhaust port for a chainsaw its not all too important.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This is what I use to remove carbon buildup,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mostly anything that removes carbon will stain aluminum but its only a stain so on a piston or exhaust port for a chainsaw its not all too important.



Good point Jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good point Jerry!



LOL,..remove the carbon,..sodablast, remove the stain.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is what I use to remove carbon buildup,



Never seen any of that before? May look around for something like that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> never seen any of that before? May look around for something like that.



napa.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> napa.



OK Got them stores all over around here!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..remove the carbon,..sodablast, remove the stain.



That would do it.No need now I sold the car LOL Shouldn't have :bang: 71 Chevelle


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That would do it.No need now I sold the car LOL Shouldn't have :bang: 71 Chevelle



69-71 Chevelles were darn nice cars, by 72 thyey were getting heavy and detuned.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 69-71 Chevelles were darn nice cars, by 72 thyey were getting heavy and detuned.



The only reason I let it go was the whole body needed replaced to make it right LOL Looked OK till you give it a close look.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is what I use to remove carbon buildup,



Isnt that what John had to drink last week ?????????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Isnt that what John had to drink last week ?????????



I think it is!Sure cleaned me out and made things flow!


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All......Rained hard here this AM but then cleared off in the afternoon....might even get below 32 F for the first time in a while. Got my driveway cut down in front of the shop doors....worked on and the canned the cases on the 630 project...bought another case and crank to take it's place...pulled a really nice crankshaft out of a set of very low hr 266 cases...cleaned it all up nice and put on a new set of SKF 6202 C-3 main bearings getting that ready for the 670 project. Gotta love that toaster oven...put a bearing in there on 400 for 8 min and they just slipped right onto the crank..repeat and done...no banging, whanging or struggling to get them on the crank. As my old sawmill partner (who really liked rude/crude sayings) would say "slicker than snot on a doorknob" It'll get used again when it's time to put the crank in the cases and put it together again. I never would have thought that old retired oven would be such an important part of tooling up to work on saws!!! Good day all things considered. Tomorrow is the day to pull both boats and bring them home to be flushed with freash water and winterized.....one (or 2 actually) less things to maintain/worry about.

Glad you managed to get those seals out Ron...

And good looking saw there Jacob..it'll be real nice all painted up correct colors!!


----------



## 8433jeff

dancan said:


> I wonder if there's enough room to run with no base gasket ?



Usually on the Efcos there is, but check your squish. Its just a paper gasket, right?


----------



## tbone75

You had a good day Robin! Feels good to get things done! I don't get there much these days LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a big box,


----------



## tbone75

Well its a start.Lets see the rest of it!!


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Well its a start.Lets see the rest of it!!



Thats the wright.

What you meen i pick on Jerry ?
just because he's old enough to remember when moby #### was a sardine ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Well its a start.Lets see the rest of it!!



See what i meen about him being meen ??
now he being meen to everybody !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> See what i meen about him being meen ??
> now he being meen to everybody !!



LOL...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Thats the wright.
> 
> What you meen i pick on Jerry ?
> just because he's old enough to remember when moby #### was a sardine ??



thats a good movie!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> See what i meen about him being meen ??
> now he being meen to everybody !!



Yep this time your right Ron !


----------



## tbone75

Looks in good shape Jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The beast, just as it came outa the box, it will clean up to look really nice.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks in good shape Jerry!



I have never came across one in better shape, this saw I could make look as good as new very easily.


----------



## tbone75

Time for me to try and get some sleep!I hope! LOL You guys have a good one.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have never came across one in better shape, this saw I could make look as good as new very easily.



You daid you had another one,how abouit a pic of the two together ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Anyone wanna see pictures of my other recent project?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone wanna see pictures of my other recent project?



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You daid you had another one,how abouit a pic of the two together ?




I have 5 of them...LOL
I can take picts of them tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Time for me to try and get some sleep!I hope! LOL You guys have a good one.



Night John.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

This is a picture of the 028 I got the other day. Finally got the muffler for it, and she is a great runner! :cool2:





Time for a clean up! Painted the handle... Need to redo it though! 




Took a razor blade to the plastic, and got the majority of all the crappy plastic off! 
Then the next step was 300 grit wet sanding!  




Came out like this! 
Next post!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Waiting for the pictures to upload... Hold up  
Here was a 066 P&C I was cleaning up. 
Beginning result. 




Intake side




Exhaust side.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cleaned up alittle  




Quick question... Is this piston still use-able? 




Pointing out the knicks on top. :msp_mellow:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Todays end result of the 028  Still going to clean up the tank, Scrap down the exhaust. Tear it down and take a look at the P&C 


066 Cylinder. 




before....




After....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

The 028 should stay that shiny. A good coat of clear coat and a good warm up in front of the heater


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Cleaned up alittle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question... Is this piston still use-able?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out the knicks on top. :msp_mellow:



It would last for a while but it looks like it would be a little sloppy. It may or may not cause piston slap, can`t tell from the pict how much is missing from the skirt.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jerry, as you can see on the corners of the skirt there the machine marks are still there.. this piston is probably worn out. LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I bet its taking John forever to load up them pictures with him and his dial-up 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jerry, as you can see on the corners of the skirt there the machine marks are still there.. this piston is probably worn out. LOL



Only one way to know for shure, needs to be measured.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only one way to know for shure, needs to be measured.



Would one of these work? 
Neiko Tools USA 8" Digital Caliper Large LCD Fractional Display 01413A


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Would one of these work?
> Neiko Tools USA 8" Digital Caliper Large LCD Fractional Display 01413A



That would work fine.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I might look into buying one


----------



## SawGarage

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Time for a clean up! Painted the handle... Need to redo it though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took a razor blade to the plastic, and got the majority of all the crappy plastic off!
> Then the next step was 300 grit wet sanding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came out like this!
> Next post!





tough work, but is GREAT when good plastics are HARD to find!!


----------



## dancan

You guys will have to wait for the second batch of coffee ..............ZZZZSlackers !


----------



## raycarr

Thanks, but no coffee just now, going to try for nap later.


----------



## RandyMac

mornin' Ray, how goes it?


----------



## raycarr

Uncle Randy!
Good, sitting by the stove with littlest Ray, he has the fidgets.


----------



## RandyMac

Fidgets, now that sounds familiar, like father, like son. I see you been busy, I caught you this time.


----------



## raycarr

Yeah, I saw that, you didn't make it easy this time. I was reading through some of the newer stuff, fought the urge to edit. I see you finally got somewhere with that last section, but maybe better leave out some, you may have personal visits. Speaking of that, Uncle Kev came by to spoil the kids and flirt with Cindy. Kev is headed north, arm and shoulder surgery.


----------



## RandyMac

About time Kev had that fixed, both sides?
I gotta get, send me a kid pic or two.


----------



## raycarr

Ok, take care old man.


----------



## tbone75

WOW......Got some sleep for a change! But its going to take a few hours to get moving LOL


----------



## greendohn

The 2 dollar stihl saw is an 011 model with an older square look to it. The bar and chain works on my friends 019 and the coil makes spark, so that funny colored lil' outfit has found a new home..some how it jest didn't look right sittin' next to the Jonsered, aka.. "Uncle Ache" on the work bench. You know what I mean,,,Beautiful Red saw,,,funny lookin' orange saw,,heck, it even had my lil' echo lookin' bad!!:eek2:,,Good to hear yer' gettin' some rest T-Bone:smile2: have a good day fellas!!


----------



## tbone75

greendohn said:


> The 2 dollar stihl saw is an 011 model with an older square look to it. The bar and chain works on my friends 019 and the coil makes spark, so that funny colored lil' outfit has found a new home..some how it jest didn't look right sittin' next to the Jonsered, aka.. "Uncle Ache" on the work bench. You know what I mean,,,Beautiful Red saw,,,funny lookin' orange saw,,heck, it even had my lil' echo lookin' bad!!:eek2:,,Good to hear yer' gettin' some rest T-Bone:smile2: have a good day fellas!!



Nothing wrong with a 011 LOL I have 2- 012s LOL I have to admit I like them.Small light and 45cc good cutting things!


----------



## little possum

Hey Tbone, that super glue still holding? Got a saw with a busted tank. Wouldnt bother me any if it leaked, cause dads 044 leaks when making the felling cuts. But plenty of others to fell with. But it would be nice not to lose any gas.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Hey Tbone, that super glue still holding? Got a saw with a busted tank. Wouldnt bother me any if it leaked, cause dads 044 leaks when making the felling cuts. But plenty of others to fell with. But it would be nice not to lose any gas.



Yes it sure is!Been sitting for a day and a half with gas in it!I cut a piece of plastic from another tank to use for a patch clamped and glued it over the hole.I think it will work just fine!


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin John Glad you got some rest


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin John Glad you got some rest



Morning Robin I sure feel more alive today LOL Going to the Hernia Dr. in a bit.Hope he says I can start doing normal stuff?Got all these saws I want to hear run! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Good enough John...hope he says you're progressing well. Grabbing some lunch then down and spending the rest of the day pulling boats and getting them home. My friend Dave has to be in that vicinity so he's going meet me there and lend a hand. Not that I need a hand getting them on their trailers but I have to leave the truck and trailer on one end of town where the ramp is and walk to the other end of town to where I keep my outboard to get out to the larger boat. This will save me a ton of walking (not that it isn't good for me!!) but it's about a mile and takes up quite a bit of time doing it at least twice. Plus it's a long slog wearing hip boots!!!


----------



## tbone75

Home from the Dr. he said I am doing fine!Asked about starting saws too!He said if it hurts don't do it LOL And if it don't hurt? Should be fine! I will try a small one today LOL Robin sounds like your going to be very busy today!Good luck and don't pull a John LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Ordering the seals for the little dolmar 102,i didnt know it was 39cc !
going to order three,just in case 

John,let us know if you can start yanking ! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

Dr. also said I am good on the outflow LOL Don't need to do that again for 10 years! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ordering the seals for the little dolmar 102,i didnt know it was 39cc !
> going to order three,just in case
> 
> John,let us know if you can start yanking ! LOL !!



Should I ask my wife first? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

If (I) was doing them seals I would order 4 ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

Glad to hear you got some rest, John. A good report from the doctor too!! Don't screw it up by doing too much too soon. 

I've been really busy at work the past few days so I haven't had much of a chance to work on anything. Maybe this weekend I can get a little done - it's supposed to rain here.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> If (I) was doing them seals I would order 4 ! :hmm3grin2orange:



they only had THREE !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> they only had THREE !!



That be plenty for you. LOL Me???? I know I would screw up 2 of them :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Glad to hear you got some rest, John. A good report from the doctor too!! Don't screw it up by doing too much too soon.
> 
> I've been really busy at work the past few days so I haven't had much of a chance to work on anything. Maybe this weekend I can get a little done - it's supposed to rain here.



You got one on me! They won't even let me in the plant!Let alone work :hmm3grin2orange: I am playing with this little black Homie.Not sure the carb I have will work right?I have another one here some where? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

MAC CAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
needed a sprocket but ALL the fuel lines rotted 
this is the one with the primer bub so about 6 feet of lines to run !
and have to take one side all off


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> MAC CAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> needed a sprocket but ALL the fuel lines rotted
> this is the one with the primer bub so about 6 feet of lines to run !
> and have to take one side all off



YUK !! Glad its you LOL I had a sprocket off a mini-mac? You need it?


----------



## sefh3

Ron I have 2-3 of those MAC CATs. If you need a sprocket let me know.

Boy look at all the drama going on in the swap meet thread and christmas giving.


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> Ron I have 2-3 of those MAC CATs. If you need a sprocket let me know.
> 
> Boy look at all the drama going on in the swap meet thread and christmas giving.



I saw some of that earlier. Don't know what it's all about but I trust the opinions of the guys I know on here so I'm just waiting to see what happens next. Too bad we have to have crapola like that...


----------



## tbone75

Got very little saw work done today.That Dr. poking on me didn't feel to good!Stihl sore as hell! Think I will just relax the rest of the day. LOL Anyone see the haul of bars Ed/Arrowhead just got! Something like 500 bars! I put my wish list in LOL


----------



## dancan

I get to the shop early this am to put the "Other Green" chainsaw together ,I forgot to lock the door behind me when I and had people come in to try and get some tires changed , next week is the soonest I say and then they tell me that what everyone else told them , since I now know they're shopping around well ..........
Now that I go back to the saw I realize that I lost a small headbolt washer  .
At dinner time I go to the "Green" store to order the 37 cent washer , the parts guy gives me a good used 18" stihl bar and their demo 261 to run for the weekend , I'm glad I lost the washer LOL .


----------



## dancan

John , we're glad to hear that the Doc says you're all right but we know better , you can't fool us LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I get to the shop early this am to put the "Other Green" chainsaw together ,I forgot to lock the door behind me when I and had people come in to try and get some tires changed , next week is the soonest I say and then they tell me that what everyone else told them , since I now know they're shopping around well ..........
> Now that I go back to the saw I realize that I lost a small headbolt washer  .
> At dinner time I go to the "Green" store to order the 37 cent washer , the parts guy gives me a good used 18" stihl bar and their demo 261 to run for the weekend , I'm glad I lost the washer LOL .



That saw is to little for you. LOL But a free bar was worth the trip!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , we're glad to hear that the Doc says you're all right but we know better , you can't fool us LOL .



:hmm3grin2orange: Fooled that shrink too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> That saw is to little for you. LOL But a free bar was worth the trip!



I am just a scrawny guy .


----------



## little possum

Got off early!  Knives were dulll!!!! Came home to swap the starter on the K10. Had to redo a wire, and file out a end, then dropped the nut, so I quit. Plus it was dark, and the ground is soppy wet! 

Had my thermals on all day, love this weather!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Got off early!  Knives were dulll!!!! Came home to swap the starter on the K10. Had to redo a wire, and file out a end, then dropped the nut, so I quit. Plus it was dark, and the ground is soppy wet!
> 
> Had my thermals on all day, love this weather!



Your just plain NUTS! :hmm3grin2orange: I am ready for summer !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I am just a scrawny guy .



That little turd aint going to drop them trees you got! :msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> That little turd aint going to drop them trees you got! :msp_confused:



Might not drop them but I'll give it a good thrashing on the branches and tops LOL .


----------



## dancan

Oh ya , that's a new flag for Robin .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Might not drop them but I'll give it a good thrashing on the branches and tops LOL .



I guess it could do that? As long as there real small :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Had my thermals on all day, love this weather!



It's been too warm here for thermals here but the cold is coming .


----------



## little possum

Currently: 43°F

Fair

56°F | 29°F

Today^ Wind was blowing a bit, and working outside standing still most of the day, I wanted to make sure I wasnt cool. Tommorow will be bout 60. Not cold by any standards. But till the frost goes away, and the sun comes around the corner of the buildin, Im not takin any chances


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> I get to the shop early this am to put the "Other Green" chainsaw together ,I forgot to lock the door behind me when I and had people come in to try and get some tires changed , next week is the soonest I say and then they tell me that what everyone else told them , since I now know they're shopping around well ..........
> Now that I go back to the saw I realize that I lost a small headbolt washer  .
> At dinner time I go to the "Green" store to order the 37 cent washer , the parts guy gives me a good used 18" stihl bar and their demo 261 to run for the weekend , I'm glad I lost the washer LOL .



Sweet! I rarely have luck like that! Glad you got some.


----------



## diggers_dad

little possum said:


> Got off early!  Knives were dulll!!!! Came home to swap the starter on the K10. Had to redo a wire, and file out a end, then dropped the nut, so I quit. Plus it was dark, and the ground is soppy wet!
> 
> Had my thermals on all day, love this weather!



I probably don't like it quite as cold as you do, but folks around here start putting heavy coats on at 40 degrees while I'm still wearing a good long sleeve shirt. They look at me like I'm crazy!! Cold weather is THE BEST weather to work in. Makes a man feel alive!!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Sweet! I rarely have luck like that! Glad you got some.



Nah its just a stihl LOL Now if it had been a mini-mac! :msp_thumbsup: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I probably don't like it quite as cold as you do, but folks around here start putting heavy coats on at 40 degrees while I'm still wearing a good long sleeve shirt. They look at me like I'm crazy!! Cold weather is THE BEST weather to work in. Makes a man feel alive!!



Your both NUTS !! :msp_confused:


----------



## little possum

I dont like sweating! Only good thing about summer is boat rides, cold beer, and girls in bikinis.... Wait, doesnt sound all that bad  But I make more $ in the winter! 

And duck season! 

Bout time to clean out the shop bay, so I can get the trucks in for maintanence over the winter.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> I dont like sweating! Only good thing about summer is boat rides, cold beer, and girls in bikinis.... Wait, doesnt sound all that bad  But I make more $ in the winter!
> 
> And duck season!
> 
> Bout time to clean out the shop bay, so I can get the trucks in for maintanence over the winter.



Throw some saws up to Ohio while your at it! :hmm3grin2orange: Just remember Mini-Macs go to NY Jim :biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Spent a couple of hours after work cleaning up the C70, the front handle was bent a little and one of the clamps that mount to the top engine cover was broken. I straightened the handle up to fit and made a new handlebar clamp to refasten it with. Darn thing sounds some sweet, starts first pull but the comp is a bit low.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Spent a couple of hours after work cleaning up the C70, the front handle was bent a little and one of the clamps that mount to the top engine cover was broken. I straightened the handle up to fit and made a new handlebar clamp to refasten it with. Darn thing sounds some sweet, starts first pull but the comp is a bit low.



Still sounds very good! Did you get us more pics? opcorn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Still sounds very good! Did you get us more pics? opcorn:



Sorry, took the camera wqith me but when I turned it on it wanted new batteries, just put them in when Dan and I was lot cutting, probably only took 20-25 picts since then.....:msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry, took the camera wqith me but when I turned it on it wanted new batteries, just put them in when Dan and I was lot cutting, probably only took 20-25 picts since then.....:msp_mad:



:msp_thumbdn: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_thumbdn: :hmm3grin2orange:



Got to go shopping tomorrow, will pick up some more batteries while I am out, this saw is really quite clean and that makes me nervous. It appears to have very little run time on it but the low comp is puzzling.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to go shopping tomorrow, will pick up some more batteries while I am out, this saw is really quite clean and that makes me nervous. It appears to have very little run time on it but the low comp is puzzling.



Yep something just isn't right?But you will find it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep something just isn't right?But you will find it LOL



I will pull the cylinder off soon to take a look, looking through the exhaust port the P&C look pristine and the rings are not stuck.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will pull the cylinder off soon to take a look, looking through the exhaust port the P&C look pristine and the rings are not stuck.



Broke ring?


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah Jerry it could be you just have one ring stuck.....saws that old were not brought up on the type of oils we have today and carbon was/is/could be an issue. Hope for the best!! Both boats are in my door yard tonight....power wash...flush the motors with fresh water, winterize and cover tomorrow!! NO snow shoveling!!! YEAAAAAA!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Broke ring?



Might be, can`t see much through the exhaust port so the cyl has to come off.


----------



## Cantdog

Guess I missed that last post where you said the rings were free..............


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> YUK !! Glad its you LOL I had a sprocket off a mini-mac? You need it?



I gave up on it,had to take both sides off.
put another clutch on it.
thing ran,just needed lines,then probly carb kit.
all that work for a $50 saw ??
it and the parts saw that came with it in a box to live in the dark forevr !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah Jerry it could be you just have one ring stuck.....saws that old were not brought up on the type of oils we have today and carbon was/is/could be an issue. Hope for the best!! Both boats are in my door yard tonight....power wash...flush the motors with fresh water, winterize and cover tomorrow!! NO snow shoveling!!! YEAAAAAA!!



They may be stuck on the other side away from the exhaust, we shall see. There is absolutely no carbon on the piston top, or in the exhaust port/ muffler.
Always good to have the boats out of the water and winterized this time of year.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron I have 2-3 of those MAC CATs. If you need a sprocket let me know.
> 
> Boy look at all the drama going on in the swap meet thread and christmas giving.



Would you like 2-3 more ?? LOL !! aint worth working for $1 an hour after all the cleaning and fixing is done.

saw the crap too,isnt the first time.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> John , we're glad to hear that the Doc says you're all right but we know better , you can't fool us LOL .



Thats right !1 he's HALF left !! ,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Guess I missed that last post where you said the rings were free..............



At least on the side I can see and poke with a plastic rod.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL I'm sure you will get to the bottom of it Jerry....probably not to disasterous if it runs now..and Yes boats on the bank are good this time if yr. As I said I haven't had to shovel snow out of them yet (this yr)nor do I intend to...LOL!! Be a full day tomorrow......


----------



## tbone75

Just checked the Bar thread.Ed has 201 Bars! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I put in for a couple bars for the P52s and just asked about a big one for the 064.Hope?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> At least on the side I can see and poke with a plastic rod.



Whew !! thot he was gonna poke ME in they eye again !! ,glad your poking something else Jerry  oke:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Whew !! thot he was gonna poke ME in they eye again !! ,glad your poking something else Jerry  oke:



Definitely no eye poking.


----------



## roncoinc

*Ot*

John,what do you do with your "shake" ??
my T2 didnt like it at all.
this premier supermatic will handle it fine if i dont pack but that old T2 would jam on me.
still have it almost brand new in the box,all nice and shiny..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,what do you do with your "shake" ??
> my T2 didnt like it at all.
> this premier supermatic will handle it fine if i dont pack but that old T2 would jam on me.
> still have it almost brand new in the box,all nice and shiny..



I try to mix it in a little with the other stuff.I have that new chrome one but it don't work as well as my old one?I have 2 of the supermatics.But they don't work as good?I have an electric Magnum too.But it don't like the coarse cut stuff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> John,what do you do with your "shake" ??
> my T2 didnt like it at all.
> this premier supermatic will handle it fine if i dont pack but that old T2 would jam on me.
> still have it almost brand new in the box,all nice and shiny..



Dry it well and mix it in sparingly with the good bud.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dry it well and mix it in sparingly with the good bud.



Yep that should work! How did you know that Jerry?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I try to mix it in a little with the other stuff.I have that new chrome one but it don't work as well as my old one?I have 2 of the supermatics.But they don't work as good?I have an electric Magnum too.But it don't like the coarse cut stuff.



First top-omatic i had was used,didnt last long,second one i bought new,lasted a couple months,then bot thhe T2,junk from the start.
this premier supermatic is the new carbon fiber one and it works SO much easier than the top,barely any effort and never have an empty filter end.
doing up shake now and just dump it in loose and crank,get a carrot top but that dont bother me 
is the electric one slow ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep that should work! How did you know that Jerry?



:biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> First top-omatic i had was used,didnt last long,second one i bought new,lasted a couple months,then bot thhe T2,junk from the start.
> this premier supermatic is the new carbon fiber one and it works SO much easier than the top,barely any effort and never have an empty filter end.
> doing up shake now and just dump it in loose and crank,get a carrot top but that dont bother me
> is the electric one slow ?



I can roll just as fast with the crank one as the electric.And it does a better job too.Haven't seen that carbon one?May have to take a look at them?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> :biggrin:



You roll them too?


----------



## Cantdog

Heysuuuuse you guys this is supposed to be a famliy show.......shake and bud and such....hrrrumph there seems to be more knowledge than I might have thought............well perhaps except RonDon.......


----------



## tbone75

This T2 I am using right now I have used for 3 yrs.Broke a spring a few times but still working great!And we both smoke so its used a LOT ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Heysuuuuse you guys this is supposed to be a famliy show.......shake and bud and such....hrrrumph there seems to be more knowledge than I might have thought............well perhaps except RonDon.......



:hmm3grin2orange: Just tobacco :hmm3grin2orange: None of that other stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Just tobacco :hmm3grin2orange: None of that other stuff :biggrin:




HMMMMMMM................right...........


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Just tobacco :hmm3grin2orange: None of that other stuff :biggrin:



Well then don't yer fingers work??????? I know yer back ain't right front or rear but yer fingers should be up to the task......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HMMMMMMM................right...........



All I can do is speak for myself? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well then don't yer fingers work??????? I know yer back ain't right front or rear but yer fingers should be up to the task......



Arthritis! They swell up and hurt some too! I am messed up from head to foot!:msp_confused:


----------



## diggers_dad

John, 

I didn't get the Echo boxed up tonight. Got sidetracked on an 028 WB for a friend. I will work on it this weekend and get it out Monday. Anything else I need to look for? Oh yeah, that Husky junk, er, parts...um...well, call a spade a spade - smelly junk. If I find some of that it's coming your way, too.

Marc


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John,
> 
> I didn't get the Echo boxed up tonight. Got sidetracked on an 028 WB for a friend. I will work on it this weekend and get it out Monday. Anything else I need to look for? Oh yeah, that Husky junk, er, parts...um...well, call a spade a spade - smelly junk. If I find some of that it's coming your way, too.
> 
> Marc



OK.... :hmm3grin2orange: As long as I get to pay the shipping plus what you got in it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You roll them too?



I ,er ,ahh, ..I have seen it rolled with double papers....:cool2:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Arthritis! They swell up and hurt some too! I am messed up from head to foot!:msp_confused:



Hmmmmm...Ok then I guess medicinal use is OK...............Jerry hasn't responded.......I don't think he's a tobaco user...maybe.....but I doubt it.............hmmmmm?????? Sorry it's my turn to be meen...LOL!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I ,er ,ahh, ..I have seen it rolled with double papers....:cool2:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmmm...Ok then I guess medicinal use is OK...............Jerry hasn't responded.......I don't think he's a tobaco user...maybe.....but I doubt it.............hmmmmm?????? Sorry it's my turn to be meen...LOL!



Not in many many years :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



But I have never,..er, hardly ever,...er maybe once inhaled.....:smile2::smile2:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> But I have never,..er, hardly ever,...er maybe once inhaled.....:smile2::smile2:



OK.... Bill :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Amazing how this thread goes every where! :hmm3grin2orange: Never know what were going to talk about? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK.... Bill :hmm3grin2orange:



Ok,..ok,...but I didn`t like it....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Amazing how this thread goes every where! :hmm3grin2orange: Never know what were going to talk about? :hmm3grin2orange:



We got er covered....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> But I have never,..er, hardly ever,...er maybe once inhaled.....:smile2::smile2:



HA HA HA!!!! this may remain a mystery...but I am still looking forward to your island party in 2012.....we'll see.....LOL!!!


----------



## sefh3

Wow I need to check on this thread more often. By the time I get logged on and get caught up, it's time to hit the sack. You guys are doing a great job keeping this thread goind. 

I seen all of those bar that Arrowhead received. I didn't read the details yet but that is a ton of bars.

John,
The guy sent me a picture of the saw. No compression and looked like it was thrown from a truck. I offered him $5 for it. Haven't heard back. I don't think one thing was not damaged.

I see Ron has a Stihl in his shop. Does it smell better in there now?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HA HA HA!!!! this may remain a mystery...but I am still looking forward to your island party in 2012.....we'll see.....LOL!!!



Plenty of smoke on the island, not all of it from burning the wood. A hundred or so old hippies getting it on.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HA HA HA!!!! this may remain a mystery...but I am still looking forward to your island party in 2012.....we'll see.....LOL!!!



Robin you keep us informed! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Wow I need to check on this thread more often. By the time I get logged on and get caught up, it's time to hit the sack. You guys are doing a great job keeping this thread goind.
> 
> I seen all of those bar that Arrowhead received. I didn't read the details yet but that is a ton of bars.
> 
> John,
> The guy sent me a picture of the saw. No compression and looked like it was thrown from a truck. I offered him $5 for it. Haven't heard back. I don't think one thing was not damaged.
> 
> I see Ron has a Stihl in his shop. Does it smell better in there now?



That saw sounds sweet! LOL Yep seen Rons Stihl in the swap thread LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Plenty of smoke on the island, not all of it from burning the wood. A hundred or so old hippies getting it on.....LOL




LOL I didn't expect anything different......hehehe...


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin you keep us informed! LOL



John...... out of respect and necessity my lips will be sealed........LOLOLOL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

I hate missing time here, have lots of reading to do. My wife's little brother has been over every night this week wanting to work in the shop and learn about saws. There is hope for him yet, he's starting to buckle down pretty good. I also did some modifications on the mill to be able to cut the sides of the logs without turning the logs over. The kid has gotten three saws running this week and the last two have been on his own, he's pretty mechanical and so far I have only had to show him how to do something once. Got to love it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Plenty of smoke on the island, not all of it from burning the wood. A hundred or so old hippies getting it on.....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: They never change


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John...... out of respect and necessity my lips will be sealed........LOLOLOL!!!



Yep! I would do the same! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: They never change



They just age gracefully.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I hate missing time here, have lots of reading to do. My wife's little brother has been over every night this week wanting to work in the shop and learn about saws. There is hope for him yet, he's starting to buckle down pretty good. I also did some modifications on the mill to be able to cut the sides of the logs without turning the logs over. The kid has gotten three saws running this week and the last two have been on his own, he's pretty mechanical and so far I have only had to show him how to do something once. Got to love it.



Good job Jim! keep after him.Just don't give him any mini-Macs just yet LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Good job Jim! keep after him.Just don't give him any mini-Macs just yet LOL



He's been tearing down little top handle Homelites. I give him some credit for being patient with them. It has been very pleasant to have him in the shop with me. He has a little one on the way and is really starting to show a little promise. Hope it keeps up.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> He's been tearing down little top handle Homelites. I give him some credit for being patient with them. It has been very pleasant to have him in the shop with me. He has a little one on the way and is really starting to show a little promise. Hope it keeps up.



Sounds good Jim.Get him started on this site.He may like it?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good Jim.Get him started on this site.He may like it?



I would like to but he doesn't have a puter at his house yet and he has trouble with reading comprehension to the point he hates reading. I told his this site isn't like that so he might get into it a little when him and his OL get a puter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in for tonight,...Night all.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in for tonight,...Night all.



Good night Jerry. Getting close myself.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in for tonight,...Night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

How have you been feeling John? Healing up alright?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> How have you been feeling John? Healing up alright?



Healing up good!Should be back to normal in a few days?Back to my normal LOL Hows things up your way?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Healing up good!Should be back to normal in a few days?Back to my normal LOL Hows things up your way?



Pretty good, getting ready for Christmas and all that good stuff. Work is still a little nuts, kind of strange for the kind of weather we have been getting. Been trying to get ready for the new shop build as well, thank God I am coming onto free logs all over the place all of a sudden, that's the only way I would be able to do this new shop.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Pretty good, getting ready for Christmas and all that good stuff. Work is still a little nuts, kind of strange for the kind of weather we have been getting. Been trying to get ready for the new shop build as well, thank God I am coming onto free logs all over the place all of a sudden, that's the only way I would be able to do this new shop.



Free wood just can't be beat! Sounds like you will have a very nice shop there! A friend of mine has a band saw mill.Built his house and never bought a stick of wood!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Free wood just can't be beat! Sounds like you will have a very nice shop there! A friend of mine has a band saw mill.Built his house and never bought a stick of wood!



That is the way to do it. I was going to build the whole thing out of poplar but I am reading that it checks and twists pretty badly but that it makes excellent siding. I will have to see what else I can get my hands on. Another guys I know has a bunch of red pine for me but unless you can get some fairly low on knots it isn't very good building material.


----------



## jimdad07

I better get to bed, I have to be up early to go battle simulation trailer HVAC equipment on the military air field close by in the morning. Have a good night John.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That is the way to do it. I was going to build the whole thing out of poplar but I am reading that it checks and twists pretty badly but that it makes excellent siding. I will have to see what else I can get my hands on. Another guys I know has a bunch of red pine for me but unless you can get some fairly low on knots it isn't very good building material.



I hope you find something good for framing?


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> I hate missing time here, have lots of reading to do. My wife's little brother has been over every night this week wanting to work in the shop and learn about saws. There is hope for him yet, he's starting to buckle down pretty good. I also did some modifications on the mill to be able to cut the sides of the logs without turning the logs over. The kid has gotten three saws running this week and the last two have been on his own, he's pretty mechanical and so far I have only had to show him how to do something once. Got to love it.



Rep for you!! It ain't easy trying to establish common ground with the in-laws. On top of that it sounds like this one has extra difficulties. Nicely done, sir!


----------



## diggers_dad

I see you're still around here somewhere, John. I ought to be in bed but it don't look good tonight. Maybe I'll try to get comfortable in the recliner. Sometimes that works...


----------



## dancan

Recliner time is over , coffee is on and 7up will have to do for the others .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Recliner time is over , coffee is on and 7up will have to do for the others .



Morning Dan.....
Im off to bed :msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

Sounds like you'll be sleeping the day away .
ZZZSlacker !


----------



## Cantdog

7up??? More like 6up...or maybe quarter to 6up.....Ahhhh Coffees stihl hot in this time zone..LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Oh I forgot to mention I do like the flag being back and better than ever!!!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> Recliner time is over , coffee is on and 7up will have to do for the others .



I don't know what time zone you're on, but it IS WAY TOO EARLY!!!

Must have coffee to begin the day.


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> 7up??? More like 6up...or maybe quarter to 6up.....Ahhhh Coffees stihl hot in this time zone..LOL!!!



+1:msp_smile:


----------



## diggers_dad

Looks like John is still in bed and Jim is probably up and gone already. A good day to all!!


----------



## little possum

30 more minutes... No, ok. Breakfast. Build a fire in the shop for dad. And off to work it is then. Only 4.5 more packs to run. Knives should be sharp, so everything will hopefully run good. May be done by lunch time? Left the 12's till last. Sick of all those 2x6 16s. haha.

28 degrees now, and supposed to see 63? No thermals today I guess.


----------



## Cantdog

diggers_dad said:


> I don't know what time zone you're on, but it IS WAY TOO EARLY!!!
> 
> Must have coffee to begin the day.



Dan's in the Atlantic TZ where the coffee's always hot!!LOL!!!


----------



## RandyMac

About to go home and sleep. Get paid today, might go out for lunch. Dec is a three paycheck month and I get my saved up holiday pay too, bill killing time.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Didn't get to sleep till around 3am ? But I got some sleep!Watched a couple dumb movies and read a few threads.LOL


----------



## tbone75

Now that half the day is gone I may be able to get moving?Got to see if I can get the little black saw together?Plus keep this thread on page 1 ! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Now that half the day is gone I may be able to get moving?Got to see if I can get the little black saw together?Plus keep this thread on page 1 ! LOL



Hey John. Glad to see you're up and about. I went in to work this morning but I was coughing so much with this chest cold I just came back home. I don't even feel like working on saws today. I'll try to help you keep this thing on page 1 while I troll around and read.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hey John. Glad to see you're up and about. I went in to work this morning but I was coughing so much with this chest cold I just came back home. I don't even feel like working on saws today. I'll try to help you keep this thing on page 1 while I troll around and read.



Hope you get to feeling better soon! I haven't done much today so far?The patch job and back are both getting to me today?A little afraid to do much.Still working on the black saw.Ron is right this saw is different than other XLs.Going to have to change the reed valve/intake to use this other carb. The one on the saw is a 1/2" shorter?I just hope it will work out OK?Can't find my other carb?I may have used it on my Nephews XL? I have 2 others but they run good so not taking one off them LOL Want to do some knife work but just not up to that yet! :bang:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Hope you get to feeling better soon! I haven't done much today so far?The patch job and back are both getting to me today?A little afraid to do much.Still working on the black saw.Ron is right this saw is different than other XLs.Going to have to change the reed valve/intake to use this other carb. The one on the saw is a 1/2" shorter?I just hope it will work out OK?Can't find my other carb?I may have used it on my Nephews XL? I have 2 others but they run good so not taking one off them LOL Want to do some knife work but just not up to that yet! :bang:



Hey John, have you ever made pocket knifes? Old timers, or the ones that clip on your pocket?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Taking a break here on this end, just thought I should check up on you fellas and keep the thread up near top of page one.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey John, have you ever made pocket knifes? Old timers, or the ones that clip on your pocket?



Can't do pocket knives :bang: You need a mill and know how to use it LOL I have bought a few kits and put them together.Very nice knives!I have 2 pocket knife kits right now just haven't got around to working on them.Takes a lot of time to fit things together.And get it to work right! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Taking a break here on this end, just thought I should check up on you fellas and keep the thread up near top of page one.



Someone has to check on us! Ron is slacking today?Must be busy? I got my 365 P&C today! Very nice shape too! Now to find a saw to put it on???? No luck so far?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I packaged up 3 boxes today  The one is HEAVY!!!!! 2 xl925's and a C5 homelite. I taped the **** out of it! hahahha. 
The 925's and C5 are going to Jeff in Minestoa. Origanlly he just bought the 925's But i threw in the C5 cuase I didnt want to cut down the box and in the christmas spirit! :msp_biggrin:
Its gonna be probably 70 bucks to ship out this one box


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Someone has to check on us! Ron is slacking today?Must be busy? I got my 365 P&C today! Very nice shape too! Now to find a saw to put it on???? No luck so far?



They are very hard to find in rebuildable shape. I bought and then sold a near new Husky 61 this morning. I did not want it for myself but never thought it would sell to the first person I met.
The guy I bought it from had only cut up 4 hardwood pallets with it, put it away and basically forgot about it. He had told me about it a couple weeks ago when we were talking about hunting and woods work.Thought he had forgotten all about it but showed up with it this morning and I couldn``t pass it up....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I started one saw today!The echo 5000 sounds very good!A little on the quiet side but I can fix that LOL Then I dug out a bunch of 42cc Poulan parts I suckered someone into taking LOL And that was it!Sitting on my rump again LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are very hard to find in rebuildable shape. I bought and then sold a near new Husky 61 this morning. I did not want it for myself but never thought it would sell to the first person I met.
> The guy I bought it from had only cut up 4 hardwood pallets with it, put it away and basically forgot about it. He had told me about it a couple weeks ago when we were talking about hunting and woods work.Thought he had forgotten all about it but showed up with it this morning and I couldn``t pass it up....LOL



Jerry....You seem to go through some Huskys? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry....You seem to go through some Huskys? LOL



I don`t want them sitting around here, if I can move them quick enough then the smell don`t linger as long....LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening guys.



Hey Jim the Mini-Mac lover is here! :hmm3grin2orange: I got one here if I can get my Nephew to let it go?:bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Jim,..you are on early this evening.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t want them sitting around here, if I can move them quick enough then the smell don`t linger as long....LOL



I was waiting on that LOL


----------



## tbone75

I wonder if I can put this 365 p&c on anything else besides a 372?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I wonder if I can put this 365 p&c on anything else besides a 372?



As far as I know the 365 and 372 are the only ones that share that frame/case.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> As far as I know the 365 and 372 are the only ones that share that frame/case.



Well I guess I will just have to keep looking for one of them LOL Sounds silly to put it on a 372 but if I find a 372 with a bad top end I will just use it LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hope you get to feeling better soon! I haven't done much today so far?The patch job and back are both getting to me today?A little afraid to do much.Still working on the black saw.Ron is right this saw is different than other XLs.Going to have to change the reed valve/intake to use this other carb. The one on the saw is a 1/2" shorter?I just hope it will work out OK?Can't find my other carb?I may have used it on my Nephews XL? I have 2 others but they run good so not taking one off them LOL Want to do some knife work but just not up to that yet! :bang:



John,dont know why you trying to re-invent the wheel on that saw ??
saw ran,needed oiler lines hooked up from buld.
heres a pic of the other one i sold,SEE ?? bulb ?? look inside and i think one line to hook up.
i got that buld of another bandit.


----------



## tbone75

I can see how to hook it up for manual oiling.But I want auto oiling I guess?  Plan on keeping it and use it some.They aren't a bad little saw. It won't take much to fix it up that way. I just didn't feel up to it today?Not feeling that bad just no get up and go?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I can see how to hook it up for manual oiling.But I want auto oiling I guess?  Plan on keeping it and use it some.They aren't a bad little saw. It won't take much to fix it up that way. I just didn't feel up to it today?Not feeling that bad just no get up and go?



Dont think it was ever intended for auto oiling.
wattsamatter ? got a bad thumb too ?? 
365 fit a 371 also.
heres a pic i just posted of a 365 jug wild ported not ny me,finger ports and bridge port and all.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont think it was ever intended for auto oiling.
> wattsamatter ? got a bad thumb too ??
> 365 fit a 371 also.
> heres a pic i just posted of a 365 jug wild ported not ny me,finger ports and bridge port and all.



OOOHHHH I see them finger ports! Not something I want to try LOL So that makes them run even better?


----------



## tbone75

M thumb right now LOL See it don't bend right? LOL Plus I cut the crap out it a day ago!


----------



## dancan

"Hitchhiker's thumb" is an autosomal recessive trait more formally known as "distal hyperextensibility of the thumb".[12] Homozygous carriers can extend the top of the thumb backwards nearly 90° when the thumb is extended in a "thumbs-up". Cases of Hitchhiker's thumb are subject to a variation in range of motion. Some who have this condition are able to hyperextend thumbs backwards 90° while still able to bend thumbs forward partially or with an added normal forward range of motion. Those with a more traditional case of Hitchhiker's thumbs can hyperextend backwards 90° while unable to bend past a straight position of the thumb.[13] Malformations includes a triphalangeal thumb and polydactyly.

See your just fine ...........
I'm pretty sure monkeys have got you beat :msp_smile: .


----------



## dancan

Just kidding about that monkey thing ............................................... Really .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> "Hitchhiker's thumb" is an autosomal recessive trait more formally known as "distal hyperextensibility of the thumb".[12] Homozygous carriers can extend the top of the thumb backwards nearly 90° when the thumb is extended in a "thumbs-up". Cases of Hitchhiker's thumb are subject to a variation in range of motion. Some who have this condition are able to hyperextend thumbs backwards 90° while still able to bend thumbs forward partially or with an added normal forward range of motion. Those with a more traditional case of Hitchhiker's thumbs can hyperextend backwards 90° while unable to bend past a straight position of the thumb.[13] Malformations includes a triphalangeal thumb and polydactyly.
> 
> See your just fine ...........
> I'm pretty sure monkeys have got you beat :msp_smile: .



:hmm3grin2orange: You must have googled it? BTW they both do that!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just kidding about that monkey thing ............................................... Really .



??? Have to ask Mastermoobs


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: You must have googled it? BTW they both do that!



Nope , it comes from that bottle of Weiser's Small Batch aka "Smart ass in a bottle " LOL and I'm not going to tell you what you're wife got you for Christmas .....right Jacob .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Nope , it comes from that bottle of Weiser's Small Batch aka "Smart ass in a bottle " LOL and I'm not going to tell you what you're wife got you for Christmas .....right Jacob .



You talking to me? HAHa


----------



## dancan

Don't know what your talking about ?






Maybe .


----------



## tbone75

Couple smart arses tonight :msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I talked to my dealer about their demo 261 I have and told him it would be real dirty when I bring it back because I'll be cutting pine with it , he said "That's what we have a pressure washer for ." Sounds like a challenge to me LOL .
I'm not a sharpening master but I decided to sharpen the chain , when I threw in the vice and looked at it it looked like a blind monkey with a dremmel and a ball stone tried to make a ripping chain out of it , it would have been faster to drive back to the dealer and buy a new chain .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Couple smart arses tonight :msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange:




Well someone has to do it....dirty job...but has to happen...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well someone has to do it....dirty job...but has to happen...LOL!!



You better jump in there too Robin! LOL


----------



## dancan

It's like that genie in a bottle , pull the cork and out come the smart arse but it's real hard to get back in once released ....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................right Jacob ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It's like that genie in a bottle , pull the cork and out come the smart arse but it's real hard to get back in once released ....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................right Jacob ?



I think I have been there before?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You better jump in there too Robin! LOL




Naw....I just like to instigate.....LOL!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I think I have been there before?



I've got my fair share of scars and reminder pains , I know plenty who have worse and a few friends who are no longer among us .


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jerry there is a Partner 5000 dent free muffler on ebay...it came to me under Jonsered Chainsaws...no idea if this is something you need for your projects..but thought I'd give you a heads up....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jerry there is a Partner 5000 dent free muffler on ebay...it came to me under Jonsered Chainsaws...no idea if this is something you need for your projects..but thought I'd give you a heads up....



Thanks for that Robin.
I was running that 5000 this afternoon, that I put the new P&C on recently, and its getting stronger every time I take it out. It might soon start to challenge my modded 026`s...:eek2:


----------



## jimdad07

Just got the kids to sleep, ready to spend a little time here I hope tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Just got the kids to sleep, ready to spend a little time here I hope tonight.



You mentioned that the mill was modified in some way?


----------



## sefh3

Just got home a few minutes ago. The local park that runs next to a river is completely under water. They shut the road down because the water is so high they are afraid of the supports giving way. The park has so much water in it, the fence for the ball diamond is under water. That's at least 5'. We are hoping the river goes down before Sunday morning. What a mess.


----------



## tbone75

Yes what did you do to it Jim?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Just got home a few minutes ago. The local park that runs next to a river is completely under water. They shut the road down because the water is so high they are afraid of the supports giving way. The park has so much water in it, the fence for the ball diamond is under water. That's at least 5'. We are hoping the river goes down before Sunday morning. What a mess.



Hope it don't get close to you? We are going to get swamped again around here.Up to 4" of rain in the next few days!Already flooding all over the place.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes what did you do to it Jim?



I feel badly for you Scott and others that live in low lying areas, around here we are never threatened by flooding. The water would have to rise 175' to get close to me.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I feel badly for you Scott and others that live in low lying areas, around here we are never threatened by flooding. The water would have to rise 175' to get close to me.



It can't get to me LOL If it does its all over! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It can't get to me LOL If it does its all over! LOL



Did you build an ARK?


----------



## tbone75

Sure is quiet in here tonight. Going to tuck the OL in.Be back in a bit.


----------



## sefh3

It hasn't been too bad for me. My sump pump has been running non stop for the past few days but the basement is still dry 

I heard next week is going to be rain/snow for the most part. Let's hope not. The rivers and ditches need to be emptied before another rain hits.


----------



## pioneerguy600

One of the benefits of living on the coast is that any water thya makes its way here from inland drops quickly into the sea, just got to live up out of the river valleys.


----------



## sefh3

i would love to come up that way and spend a few weeks living close or by the coast line. It's on my list of things to do.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> i would love to come up that way and spend a few weeks living close or by the coast line. It's on my list of things to do.



I could not live very long inland, the sound of the ocean is ingrained within me. It is just too quiet inland...LOL


----------



## sefh3

One of my good friends in school moved out east. I don't remember where now. I haven't spoken to him in years. He found the wrong crowd out there but he said he would never move back here because the water was just amazing.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> You mentioned that the mill was modified in some way?



I made a bracket to hold the saw vertically to edge the logs, that way I don't have to turn the log on the mill. I have plenty of room to adjust it to run square with the horizontal cut.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I made a bracket to hold the saw vertically to edge the logs, that way I don't have to turn the log on the mill. I have plenty of room to adjust it to run square with the horizontal cut.



Very nice addition to the mill, that would save some time turning the log. How do you hold the log in place?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> One of my good friends in school moved out east. I don't remember where now. I haven't spoken to him in years. He found the wrong crowd out there but he said he would never move back here because the water was just amazing.



The water is amazing to some that come from inland to see it, to me it is a constant, its always been there but take me from it and I miss it sorely.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very nice addition to the mill, that would save some time turning the log. How do you hold the log in place?



Right now I dog it down to a wooden frame I made to hold the logs up high enough to not waste a lot of wood, the frame is tied down to the mill in such a way that it cannot move when I am cutting. It seems to be working out pretty well. I have been doing a ton of reading on timber framing and there is some really good stuff I am finding. I might be scarce for a little while around here this winter as I get into this project. It has been a long time since I have had a project like this for myself, good feeling.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Right now I dog it down to a wooden frame I made to hold the logs up high enough to not waste a lot of wood, the frame is tied down to the mill in such a way that it cannot move when I am cutting. It seems to be working out pretty well. I have been doing a ton of reading on timber framing and there is some really good stuff I am finding. I might be scarce for a little while around here this winter as I get into this project. It has been a long time since I have had a project like this for myself, good feeling.



Shure is great to have a project, really a great feeling of accomplishment when one comes to completion, lots of excitement leading up to its startup.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A beach not far from where I live.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shure is great to have a project, really a great feeling of accomplishment when one comes to completion, lots of excitement leading up to its startup.



I am excited enough to where all saw work has stopped and now it is tree scrounging time. I was having a heck of a time finding trees to cut for this and now all of a sudden they are pretty much being thrown at me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I am excited enough to where all saw work has stopped and now it is tree scrounging time. I was having a heck of a time finding trees to cut for this and now all of a sudden they are pretty much being thrown at me.



Good you have a chance to pick up some trees, that is the first step.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good you have a chance to pick up some trees, that is the first step.



I have a buddy that has a bunch of young poplars, about 12"-16" trunks, that he wants gone and they will make very good timbers as they are still pretty strait. There are some nice strait red oaks out back that I can harvest and get the corner timbers out of them. Then there is another guy I know that has close to 40 or 50 red pine logs about 30' long that I can use for siding. Scrounge's dream come true.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have a buddy that has a bunch of young poplars, about 12"-16" trunks, that he wants gone and they will make very good timbers as they are still pretty strait. There are some nice strait red oaks out back that I can harvest and get the corner timbers out of them. Then there is another guy I know that has close to 40 or 50 red pine logs about 30' long that I can use for siding. Scrounge's dream come true.



I have never built with those species, guess I have been spoiled with plenty of white spruce and white pine, straight trunks up to 30', usually cut two 12' and an 8' log from each tree.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have never built with those species, guess I have been spoiled with plenty of white spruce and white pine, straight trunks up to 30', usually cut two 12' and an 8' log from each tree.



That is nice. There are a lot of woods down here that are like that but it is hard to get someone to let you in to cut a couple of trees. A lot of these woods are now being logged as times are getting harder. We do have a good amount of hardwoods that are much easier to get into here and there as the hardwood market has fallen through the floor.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That is nice. There are a lot of woods down here that are like that but it is hard to get someone to let you in to cut a couple of trees. A lot of these woods are now being logged as times are getting harder. We do have a good amount of hardwoods that are much easier to get into here and there as the hardwood market has fallen through the floor.



You have to use what you can get cheap or free. We always had a good supply of logs from our own land, still many parts of it that have never been cut.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have to use what you can get cheap or free. We always had a good supply of logs from our own land, still many parts of it that have never been cut.



That is the way it should be. We have mostly farm land here on our own property with some tree lines. I won't take much out of those as some of them I am letting creep out into the fields for hunting habitat as we don't need to hay quite as much as we used to now that we are raising beef just to feed our family. There are some though that will come down but they will be the least healthy out of the litter.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX




----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


>



Jacob,..that would look like one of my storage buildings if it was filled up completely and you needed to push a couple back in just a bit to get the door closed....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Getting a good pile going Jacob. Very nice.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

LOL! Jerry thats the way it is with this!  

Im getting a couple more Jim, Stihl 08 and a 5500 poulan


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> LOL! Jerry thats the way it is with this!
> 
> Im getting a couple more Jim, Stihl 08 and a 5500 poulan



That Poulan will be a goodun.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in,night all.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> That Poulan will be a goodun.



Hopefully Ill get some more soon enough? :msp_smile:
Sure glad my girlfriend dont care!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Same here, night guys.


----------



## tbone75

Fell asleep with the OL so now I am up before Dan! Or not? You up Dan?


----------



## RandyMac

yer laggin'


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> yer laggin'



LOL Had to go throw some wood in the stove.Hows it going out your way Randy?


----------



## RandyMac

not bad tb, have just a few hours left to the workweek.
Been having nice weather, sunny and mild.
How goes by you?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> not bad tb, have just a few hours left to the workweek.
> Been having nice weather, sunny and mild.
> How goes by you?



It turned a little cold here.Lots of rain on the way again.You get any of that nasty wind out that way?That looks very bad down in the middle of Cal.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Fell asleep with the OL so now I am up before Dan! Or not? You up Dan?



I was throwing a cat out an hour ago , now I let him back in .
I'm enjoying a coffee right now and getting the gear ready for today's tree tipping .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was throwing a cat out an hour ago , now I let him back in .
> I'm enjoying a coffee right now and getting the gear ready for today's tree tipping .



I was up at 2:30 am so I still got you today!  I hope its the last time too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got some big ones to drop today?


----------



## dancan

I got a handfull of small hardwoods to take down to make room for the 8 or 9 large pines .
The owner has been home for the last week so the tree count may increase .


----------



## Cantdog

Been catching on last nights yakking.....was trying to be quiet....didn't want to wake you Dan...

Randy, John, How's by you?? Had to put the wood to the cookstove. I guess it is that time, we had a super fall here...warm, a bit wet perhaps. Generally by now I have gone through nearly a cord of cookstove wood and am just pondering fireing up the big woodstove for the season, but I have not used more than a few armloads of cookstove wood and only had fire in the big stove once or twice just drive out the chill from being a way at the camp for a days. Doesn't hurt my feelings one bit. 31 out right now and going to be in the 50s today. PB is coming down this afternoon and we are going to play with some saws in the woods. I want him to try that ported 262XP I just built for another friend and I hope PB is gonna bring that 288XP he just built!! I'll be working puting boats away until he arrives. Yesterday I pressure washed both bottoms and flushed out the outboard with freash water so this AM I gotta do the same to the inboard then drain and fill with antifreeze..then it's cover time. Done!! and I haven't had to shovel snow out of any of them!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

I finally found the right trim clips, $100 worth ordered. The last ones they sent were chinese and rusted in the box. I got door seals too, good thing the weather is going to hold, my garage is full of stuff.
I'm also thinking of fishing off the rocks, the sea was like glass yesterday.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Been catching on last nights yakking.....was trying to be quiet....didn't want to wake you Dan...
> 
> Randy, John, How's by you?? Had to put the wood to the cookstove. I guess it is that time, we had a super fall here...warm, a bit wet perhaps. Generally by now I have gone through nearly a cord of cookstove wood and am just pondering fireing up the big woodstove for the season, but I have not used more than a few armloads of cookstove wood and only had fire in the big stove once or twice just drive out the chill from being a way at the camp for a days. Doesn't hurt my feelings one bit. 31 out right now and going to be in the 50s today. PB is coming down this afternoon and we are going to play with some saws in the woods. I want him to try that ported 262XP I just built for another friend and I hope PB is gonna bring that 288XP he just built!! I'll be working puting boats away until he arrives. Yesterday I pressure washed both bottoms and flushed out the outboard with freash water so this AM I gotta do the same to the inboard then drain and fill with antifreeze..then it's cover time. Done!! and I haven't had to shovel snow out of any of them!!!!



Robin you and Dan both get to play with saws today :msp_razz: I am dying to try my Mastermoobed 346! Haven't even started it yet!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I finally found the right trim clips, $100 worth ordered. The last ones they sent were chinese and rusted in the box. I got door seals too, good thing the weather is going to hold, my garage is full of stuff.
> I'm also thinking of fishing off the rocks, the sea was like glass yesterday.



Glad you found the right clips.Makes all the difference in the world! Now that fishing sounds GREAT !!


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> I finally found the right trim clips, $100 worth ordered. The last ones they sent were chinese and rusted in the box. I got door seals too, good thing the weather is going to hold, my garage is full of stuff.
> I'm also thinking of fishing off the rocks, the sea was like glass yesterday.



Sounds like your car project is winding down. New door seals sure do make a difference on an old car or truck. Quiets them right down and then you can actually heat them too!! LOL the first time I ever put door seals on a truck it made it so good and quiet that then all I could hear was the valves clattering away so had to then put in all new lifters too!! LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin you and Dan both get to play with saws today :msp_razz: I am dying to try my Mastermoobed 346! Haven't even started it yet!



OH MAN I bet you are!!!!! I bet that will really run strong!!!


----------



## tbone75

Have no idea what I will get done today?I hope a lot more than I have been! This hernia thing is so sore?Sure thought it would be much better by now?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OH MAN I bet you are!!!!! I bet that will really run strong!!!



I am sure it will! .035 pop up and very nice port job! Just got to wait a little longer :bang:


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah it'll still be right there when you're ready. Don't push it...workmans comp says 6 wks...I was good in 4 but did what I was told...it takes awhile for everything to knit back together correctly but you don't want to have to go through that again!!! I remember they stapled me up on the outside, don't know if they still do that now...hope not....but when it came time to take the staples out that meen ol surgeon just took a pair of stainless dykes and cut them in half and yanked the ends out....cheeeeeeeyit!!! I think that hurt more than any other part of the whole damn thing. He laughed and said "That hurt??? You know I do that to older fellers and it don't bother them one bit" I bet there are still divits metal where I squeezed that chair so hard 30 yr later LOL!!!


----------



## RandyMac

I always pulled stitches myself, if I could get to them. The last time I went to the body and fender shop, they put 20 staples in my elbone, they were very upset with me when I showed up for the pulling out appointment, with no staples. I heal fast, the ####ers itched, so I pried them out one by one over two days time.
If you think getting stitches is fun, try putting some in.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys. Looks to be a nice day shaping up.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL I always thought stitching your self up would be poor going....those staples do itch..of course a cut like John has runs through some very tender areas!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

I stitched myself up twice, but I had practiced on someone else first.
It is all in the mind, just did what was required, slippery going though.


----------



## tbone75

You guys are funny! No staples in me!No stitches to take out either!He sewed me up with the ones that just go away?Can't see none in there? The last stitches I had I took out myself and didn't even go back to the Dr. LOL that was last year working on knives.Cut my little finger bad on a dull knife!Sure glad it wasen't sharp yet!


----------



## sefh3

Morning all. Looks like a chilly day today and more rain coming tonight. Oh boy.


----------



## roncoinc

Dissapointment today 
had a turkey in the fridge thawing four days now,opened it up and STILL frozen inside.
will cook it tomorrow.
found a nice slow cooking recipie so i will start early in the mornin.

another beutifull day in paradise so i hope to get some more yard cleanup done before snow comes,other wise the plow gets it and i sort it all out in the spring ! LOL !!


----------



## sefh3

The ground finally obsorbed most of the water and I can get out to the shop. I think I need to rebuild another Stihl and post some pictures to clean this site up. The smell...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dissapointment today
> had a turkey in the fridge thawing four days now,opened it up and STILL frozen inside.
> will cook it tomorrow.
> found a nice slow cooking recipie so i will start early in the mornin.
> 
> another beutifull day in paradise so i hope to get some more yard cleanup done before snow comes,other wise the plow gets it and i sort it all out in the spring ! LOL !!



That turkey sounds good! Not to bad here today so far.Rain don't start till Mon.-Wed. turning to snow Wed. evening so far. YUK!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> The ground finally obsorbed most of the water and I can get out to the shop. I think I need to rebuild another Stihl and post some pictures to clean this site up. The smell...





:msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

Ron you need a recoil for a Poulan 3300 type saw and intake boot? I have no use for it.So its getting out of my way LOL Cleaning a few things out!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> The ground finally obsorbed most of the water and I can get out to the shop. I think I need to rebuild another Stihl and post some pictures to clean this site up. The smell...



Guess I will have to get out the HUSKY pics. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bump up,..youse guys are slacking!
Eeeuuuww ,..Wait a minute,...what`s that smell,...you guys takling about Huskys again?


----------



## tbone75

I was playing with the little black saw LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bump up,..youse guys are slacking!
> Eeeuuuww ,..Wait a minute,...what`s that smell,...you guys takling about Huskys again?



Scott was talking Stihl pics again!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,..maybe it was just a little odour lingering around here from that 61 I picked up and sold yesterday....LOL...:fart:


----------



## sefh3

That was the best thing to do with the 61 was to sell it. It better to stink up someone elses shop with that odor.


----------



## tbone75

Just checking in


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bump up,..youse guys are slacking!
> Eeeuuuww ,..Wait a minute,...what`s that smell,...you guys takling about Huskys again?



I don't care who you are, that there is FUNNY!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

Afternoon all. I've been sick a couple of days and didn't even feel like being on the computer. Feeling a little better today and finally got a chance to catch up on this thread. Sounds like everyone has been busy.

John, I'm working on boxing up that Echo and some other tidbits for you. I should be able to get it on the way to you on Monday. I've been going through stuff in my little shop to find something to put on the Christmas thread but no luck yet. Money has been so scarce around here I've bartered or sold most everything that was worth having. I don't want to put old junk parts on there; I want to put something that at least good enough to use for something. 

I hope to put the finishing touches on a couple of projects today. Just depends on how good I feel later.


----------



## jimdad07

Howdy boys, Mary will be done with work soon, I might get to get to the shop soon. Little ones are keeping me close to the house today.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Afternoon all. I've been sick a couple of days and didn't even feel like being on the computer. Feeling a little better today and finally got a chance to catch up on this thread. Sounds like everyone has been busy.
> 
> John, I'm working on boxing up that Echo and some other tidbits for you. I should be able to get it on the way to you on Monday. I've been going through stuff in my little shop to find something to put on the Christmas thread but no luck yet. Money has been so scarce around here I've bartered or sold most everything that was worth having. I don't want to put old junk parts on there; I want to put something that at least good enough to use for something.
> 
> I hope to put the finishing touches on a couple of projects today. Just depends on how good I feel later.



Glad your feeling better.Was starting to wonder about you?Don't worry much about sending that stuff out.No hurry at all!I thought you already put some stuff in the Christmas thread?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Howdy boys, Mary will be done with work soon, I might get to get to the shop soon. Little ones are keeping me close to the house today.



 Yep them little ones will keep you hopping! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Put the black saw back in the box for now.Got to find that other carb?The one I have won't work cause the throttle works backwards from what this saw needs. So I tore into the MWs neither one has spark :msp_sad: but both have 130 compression!Clean the points and see what I get?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Glad your feeling better.Was starting to wonder about you?Don't worry much about sending that stuff out.No hurry at all!I thought you already put some stuff in the Christmas thread?



Not yet, just good intentions so far.

I ported a Poulan Pro 4218AV as an experiment when you were doing your first one. I only got it all assembled and running today. Hoochie Mama!!! That little thing SCREAMS! I'm going to try another Poulan or two, then (hopefully) one of my little Stihls. I just can't believe what a difference it makes. Before the mods, it would bog down when you mostly buried the bar in green hardwood using the skip / safety chain that comes with the saw. I tried that first and it pulled it no problem. Then I went to some well-seasoned hickory, same story. So I switched to a full chisel chain without the safety crap and went to the green wood again. No problem, but I could hear it working hard when I buried it. When I went to the seasoned stuff I could bog it down when I buried 90% of the bar and made it dig in. Wow! I'm glad you started that little project when you did.


----------



## Cantdog

Well a sad day on the rockbound coast of Maine......sold my ported 630 Super II today........sold it back to the guy who gave it to me all beat and pitiful...missing parts....after I finished it a couple yrs ago he wanted to buy it back until I told him I'd have to have $250 for it just to break even..he went PFFFFT I don't think so!!! I've run it like I stole it for the last 2 yrs and today he came on the woodlot while I was bucking up a little firewood and he says "boy that cuts wicked nice where did you get that saw??" LOLOLOL!!!!! I let him run it in some 12" maple and he was in love........then I told him that was the saw he junked.......he was astounded and wanted to buy it???? "$250" I said and he came up with the dead presidents right there on the spot........my turn to be astounded and out one saw!! Oh well I just bought a real clean 261 Husky to make into a 262XP for myself for $201 so I guess that leaves just enough for a 262 piston and a set of seals LOLOL!!! Kind of a breakeven day!! PB didn't show so I got my boats all taken care of, a little more firewood fit and had a couple of my favorite beverages. He'll be down at 10 am tomorrow and we'll spend the day running and fussing with saws and he is bringing that newly built 288 so I bet there will more wood fit by tomorrow night!!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> ........had a couple of my favorite beverages!!!



Y'all got Keith's down there ?


:msp_biggrin: I had some :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

This weekends work . It's steep and the pines are big , I got all the hardwoods cleaned up that needed to be cut and the pines on the road side down and bucked .
Tomorrow it's the 7 pines to do but at least they're to be dropped down hill .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well a sad day on the rockbound coast of Maine......sold my ported 630 Super II today........sold it back to the guy who gave it to me all beat and pitiful...missing parts....after I finished it a couple yrs ago he wanted to buy it back until I told him I'd have to have $250 for it just to break even..he went PFFFFT I don't think so!!! I've run it like I stole it for the last 2 yrs and today he came on the woodlot while I was bucking up a little firewood and he says "boy that cuts wicked nice where did you get that saw??" LOLOLOL!!!!! I let him run it in some 12" maple and he was in love........then I told him that was the saw he junked.......he was astounded and wanted to buy it???? "$250" I said and he came up with the dead presidents right there on the spot........my turn to be astounded and out one saw!! Oh well I just bought a real clean 261 Husky to make into a 262XP for myself for $201 so I guess that leaves just enough for a 262 piston and a set of seals LOLOL!!! Kind of a breakeven day!! PB didn't show so I got my boats all taken care of, a little more firewood fit and had a couple of my favorite beverages. He'll be down at 10 am tomorrow and we'll spend the day running and fussing with saws and he is bringing that newly built 288 so I bet there will more wood fit by tomorrow night!!!



Sounds good and bad?But I think it will work out just fine for you!Sure is funny he bought it now? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Them pines are a little ugly. LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Them pines are a little ugly. LOL



And what a crash they make when they hit the ground , we wedged and pulled the big one (30" at chest height) because it had the wrong lean , wrong heavy side and was into some big oak trees , let me tell you all kinds of mayhem broke loose when that one started to go LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> That was the best thing to do with the 61 was to sell it. It better to stink up someone elses shop with that odor.



You got that right, they have to stay out in one of the storage sheds, the dog house, cause they stink up the work shop....:fart:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> This weekends work . It's steep and the pines are big , I got all the hardwoods cleaned up that needed to be cut and the pines on the road side down and bucked .
> Tomorrow it's the 7 pines to do but at least they're to be dropped down hill .



Lake Williams?


----------



## dancan

One of these saws is not like the others .
One of these saw is just not the same .


----------



## dancan

One of these saws is not like the others .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> One of these saws is not like the others .



Where is the green one?


----------



## tbone75

Your right Dan!One of them is Red! I bet its holding its breath too


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> One of these saws is not like the others .
> One of these saw is just not the same .



Yeah, the 026....LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lake Williams?



Maheux lane over looking Lake Williams .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Maheux lane over looking Lake Williams .



::thumbsup::


----------



## tbone75

Dan and Robin had some fun today.How about you Jerry?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where is the green one?



Waiting for a 37¢ washer .




tbone75 said:


> Your right Dan!One of them is Red! I bet its holding its breath too



Your correct but for the wrong reason , the red headed stepchild wouldn't start .


----------



## tbone75

Look what I did?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> ::thumbsup::








I'm impressed with the locating from the pic .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan and Robin had some fun today.How about you Jerry?



Cutting hardwood today, got to get some ready for my friend for next years firewood. Picked up 1.5 cord today, have a cord I got earlier and will try to get another 2 cord together before the snow falls. Got all the wood cut and split+ piled in rows so far. Ran both the Stihl 026`s and the Pioneer /Partner 5000 side by side today, the Stihls don`t have anything to worry about...LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Waiting for a 37¢ washer .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your correct but for the wrong reason , the red headed stepchild wouldn't start .



Dang that stinks! Better take it to Jerry LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Look what I did?



Are you kidding!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'm impressed with the locating from the pic .



That`s my identical twin brother....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Look what I did?



From the looks of those pictures I hope you went to town and got a CASE of air freshener.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cutting hardwood today, got to get some ready for my friend for next years firewood. Picked up 1.5 cord today, have a cord I got earlier and will try to get another 2 cord together before the snow falls. Got all the wood cut and split+ piled in rows so far. Ran both the Stihl 026`s and the Pioneer /Partner 5000 side by side today, the Stihls don`t have anything to worry about...LOL



What?The 5000 didn't keep up?


----------



## diggers_dad

Hey John,

This will be heading your way on Monday. I won't tell you everything that's inside, but I will say I had to put it in the chicken house for the weekend because of the smell...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What?The 5000 didn't keep up?



It will need some more work to get even close to those two 026`s.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> From the looks of those pictures I hope you went to town and got a CASE of air freshener.



:msp_sneaky: :msp_razz: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hey John,
> 
> This will be heading your way on Monday. I won't tell you everything that's inside, but I will say I had to put it in the chicken house for the weekend because of the smell...



 Where is Ron???? He has more Huskys than me!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Where is Ron???? He has more Huskys than me!



He likely had to leave home cause it smells so bad there.....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Where is Ron???? He has more Huskys than me!



Sorry, I couldn't resist. Okay, I could have resisted, but I didn't.

I boxed up the little Echo 4000 and found that if I partially disassembled a Husky 45? it would fit in there, too. I also found room for a couple of other little goodies I find helpful when my hands don't do exactly what I want them to do. Makes it easier to manage fuel lines and wires in little saws.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> He likely had to leave home cause it smells so bad there.....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## diggers_dad

Be back in a while. Gotta take care of a little project...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist. Okay, I could have resisted, but I didn't.
> 
> I boxed up the little Echo 4000 and found that if I partially disassembled a Husky 45? it would fit in there, too. I also found room for a couple of other little goodies I find helpful when my hands don't do exactly what I want them to do. Enjoy!



WOW...You didn't have to do that!I sure do thank you   Now I wonder what else you put in there?????????????????????


----------



## dancan

I ran a tank through the 261 and can say that it is one nice saw , it feels small in the hands and is nimble for limbing , smooth with great av and pulls the 16" .325 with authority , feels like a bigger saw than it is with great fuel mileage .
Does it replace my old 026 , not at this time but it is better .
Does it replace my 361's or the old 034s , not even close .
If I had to buy a saw and only have one I think the 261 could cover 75% of what I do but what's the fun of only having one saw ?

My unqualified opinion , your mileage may vary .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He likely had to leave home cause it smells so bad there.....LOL



 He will call you meen again


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I ran a tank through the 261 and can say that it is one nice saw , it feels small in the hands and is nimble for limbing , smooth with great av and pulls the 16" .325 with authority , feels like a bigger saw than it is with great fuel mileage .
> Does it replace my old 026 , not at this time but it is better .
> Does it replace my 361's or the old 034s , not even close .
> If I had to buy a saw and only have one I think the 261 could cover 75% of what I do but what's the fun of only having one saw ?
> 
> My unqualified opinion , your mileage may vary .



That`s good to know, if I ever get the chance to get one reasonable I will likely grab it.


----------



## tbone75

Dan your nuts! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He will call you meen again



Likely..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan your nuts! :hmm3grin2orange:



Shusssh,..the squirrels will be looking for him.


----------



## tbone75

OK here is one for everybody!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> It will need some more work to get even close to those two 026`s.



You been drinking Dan's coffee again ?? LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You been drinking Dan's coffee again ?? LOL !!



Not even a sip.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan your nuts! :hmm3grin2orange:



I don't know what you mean or are you just being mean ?....................LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I don't know what you mean or are you just being mean ?....................LOL



You should have got that 365 LOL P on that little stihl LOL


----------



## dancan

I put the red headed stepchild in a heated garage so we'll see if it starts tomorrow .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I put the red headed stepchild in a heated garage so we'll see if it starts tomorrow .



I havn`t started my 670 in years, bet it will start right up.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You should have got that 365 LOL P on that little stihl LOL



I did think about bringing the 266 , but that lasted about as long as buying the 365 LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I did think about bringing the 266 , but that lasted about as long as buying the 365 LOL .



Nah,..you don`t need those foreign saws...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Ported 365






Place smells better now


----------



## dancan

Forgot to mention that the 026 seems to start better cold than the Stihl 261 .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ported 365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place smells better now



I knew Ron would help  And I want one of them saws!Well all but the P&C LOL


----------



## roncoinc

was talked out of this hybrid,guy made me an offer i couldnt refuse.
he dont bother using his 371 anymore after using this.

smelling better yet John ?
creamsickles slowly melting into puddles of sticky goo


----------



## dancan

You holding out on us ? I see some Stihl's in the pic LOL !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Does anyone know the feeling when your claustrophobic? 
Im feeling that way in an open room and hate it!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> was talked out of this hybrid,guy made me an offer i couldnt refuse.
> he dont bother using his 371 anymore after using this.
> 
> smelling better yet John ?
> creamsickles slowly melting into puddles of sticky goo



You got things smelling good now! But I think I see some of them other brand saws in there :msp_sneaky: BTW What Husky is that?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Does anyone know the feeling when your claustrophobic?
> Im feeling that way in an open room and hate it!



:msp_huh: Whats up Jacob?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see a Jonsered 630 and a 2170 in the KIJIJI.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX




----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> :msp_huh: Whats up Jacob?



Not to sure.


----------



## tbone75

Jacob! Ron just got it smelling better in here :bang:


----------



## tbone75

I cleaned the points on the MWs but still no spark.Condenser or coil I guess?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You got things smelling good now! But I think I see some of them other brand saws in there :msp_sneaky: BTW What Husky is that?



Thats a 350 with a 346ne top end on it.
went wild on that one just for fun,had $100 to play with so i didnt care 
saw the guy a couple months ago,still using it after a year.
i didnt think it would last that long.
it out cuts his stock 371 in 18 in wood.
so HE said !!
squeeze the trigger on that one and cut branches overhead 
set it flat on the ground and squeeze and the dawgs would jump up off the ground.
creamsickles cring..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats a 350 with a 346ne top end on it.
> went wild on that one just for fun,had $100 to play with so i didnt care
> saw the guy a couple months ago,still using it after a year.
> i didnt think it would last that long.
> it out cuts his stock 371 in 18 in wood.
> so HE said !!
> squeeze the trigger on that one and cut branches overhead
> set it flat on the ground and squeeze and the dawgs would jump up off the ground.
> creamsickles cring..



What is different on the 346 top end and a 350 top end?


----------



## roncoinc

Hey john,see if your 350's sound like this one  

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/a0GzlkCmci0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tbone75

Chit! Forgot no speakers! LOL After I waited all that time for it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jacob! What kind of saws you buying now? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Jacob! What kind of saws you buying now? LOL



The ones that come with girls.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The ones that come with girls.



Another stihl ?? LOL !!!
i heard they came with an operator now


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Another stihl ?? LOL !!!
> i heard they came with an operator now




Yep and its this girl right here.
The mexicans were to cheap to hire, Stihl demanded quality.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Y'all got Keith's down there ?
> 
> 
> :msp_biggrin: I had some :msp_biggrin:




EFFU Dan you know your country won't export the best to my counrty..........I have make other arrangements!!!!


----------



## tbone75

My Nephew is here dropping off one of them other brad saws for me to fix :bang:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good and bad?But I think it will work out just fine for you!Sure is funny he bought it now? LOL



I know ain't that a hoot???


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Waiting for a 37¢ washer .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your correct but for the wrong reason , the red headed stepchild wouldn't start .



Really?????? then you need to stop trying to start it like a Stihl.....get with the program!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Really?????? then you need to stop trying to start it like a Stihl.....get with the program!!



Starting a man's saw IS a little diff than one of them pink and white ones eh ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I ran a tank through the 261 and can say that it is one nice saw , it feels small in the hands and is nimble for limbing , smooth with great av and pulls the 16" .325 with authority , feels like a bigger saw than it is with great fuel mileage .
> Does it replace my old 026 , not at this time but it is better .
> Does it replace my 361's or the old 034s , not even close .
> If I had to buy a saw and only have one I think the 261 could cover 75% of what I do but what's the fun of only having one saw ?
> 
> My unqualified opinion , your mileage may vary .



Dan I respect your opinion.............Stihls and Huskys not withstanding but the 261 is a dog..plain and simple..right from the factory it sucked...it was a detuned 262XP...but I gotta say wrap your boney fingers around a 262XP and I bet your tune will change including the Stihl supposed equivalents!!


----------



## tbone75

OK Nephew left.He brought me a 038 mag to fix.Looks like its been sitting a very long time! Check it out tomorrow?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Dan I respect your opinion.............Stihls and Huskys not withstanding but the 261 is a dog..plain and simple..right from the factory it sucked...it was a detuned 262XP...but I gotta say wrap your boney fingers around a 262XP and I bet your tune will change including the Stihl supposed equivalents!!



Robin,..the 261 that Dan is running is the new Stihl 261...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK Nephew left.He brought me a 038 mag to fix.Looks like its been sitting a very long time! Check it out tomorrow?




That is a real saw!


----------



## tbone75

It has low compression for sure!So likely be looking for a P&C for it LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is a real saw!



It belongs to the same guy that has the 365.So if I get this one fixed up I may be able to talk him out if it? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It has low compression for sure!So likely be looking for a P&C for it LOL



Is it a Magnum?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is it a Magnum?



Yes it is.


----------



## tbone75

You said there were 3 different ones didn't you Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes it is.



I have a new P&C for one if you need it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You said there were 3 different ones didn't you Jerry?



Thats right.


----------



## tbone75

OOPS 038 Super


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OOPS 038 Super



That`s smaller than the Magnum but a Magnum P&C can be put on it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s smaller than the Magnum but a Magnum P&C can be put on it.



OH LOL I like the sound of that! LOL I will tear into it tomorrow and see whats up?


----------



## tbone75

Sorry Ron but I got to show this Stihl LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sorry Ron but I got to show this Stihl LOL



Just cleaning it up will make it look so much better.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John, If he wants to sell it let me know


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John, If he wants to sell it let me know



Sorry but I got first shot! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just cleaning it up will make it look so much better.



A good bath will do wonders for it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

You can`t go wrong with either of those saws John, the 038 after it is fixed would be my choice....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can`t go wrong with either of those saws John, the 038 after it is fixed would be my choice....LOL



Yes with a new P&C I would have to take the 038 LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes with a new P&C I would have to take the 038 LOL



You also have the P&C for the 365.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You also have the P&C for the 365.



Yes I do.But I know I can't get both LOL I can try?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes I do.But I know I can't get both LOL I can try?



Now that would be just wrong...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now that would be just wrong...LOL



Nah ... LOL That would be sweet !


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


>



Dah-rooool, drool....


----------



## tbone75

Feeling any better Marc?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Yes with a new P&C I would have to take the 038 LOL



Now you're making a little sense!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nah ... LOL That would be sweet !



Really.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Feeling any better Marc?



Not too bad right now, but I've had some NyQuil and some, uh, "old time cough medicine". It sure does ease the coughing. 

The other things I put in the box are a couple of pairs of hemostats. I don't know if you have some already but I had a couple of extra and they are so handy for getting fuel filters out of the tank, running lines, or just getting into tight spots. If you don't have some already, you're gonna love 'em.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Not too bad right now, but I've had some NyQuil and some, uh, "old time cough medicine". It sure does ease the coughing.
> 
> The other things I put in the box are a couple of pairs of hemostats. I don't know if you have some already but I had a couple of extra and they are so handy for getting fuel filters out of the tank, running lines, or just getting into tight spots. If you don't have some already, you're gonna love 'em.



I do have one but its not to great LOL A better one would be very very handy!! Thanks a lot! I got all the parts of this poulan dug out.The only thing I can't find is a primer bulb.Its a wild thing LOL Dirty but all good! I will get it out tues. when I go to the back Dr.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I do have one but its not to great LOL A better one would be very very handy!! Thanks a lot! I got all the parts of this poulan dug out.The only thing I can't find is a primer bulb.Its a wild thing LOL Dirty but all good! I will get it out tues. when I go to the back Dr.



You don't need to send me anything, John. I have plenty of projects. I'm also interested in seeing you work on that 038, since I have one tucked under the bench waiting for some attention.

The only thing is, once you get it running it's gonna ruin your opinion of Husky!!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> You don't need to send me anything, John. I have plenty of projects. I'm also interested in seeing you work on that 038, since I have one tucked under the bench waiting for some attention.
> 
> The only thing is, once you get it running it's gonna ruin your opinion of Husky!!



Not a chance! LOL OK I will give it to Digger !  Its all in pieces so he could have some fun with it!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Not a chance! LOL OK I will give it to Digger !  Its all in pieces so he could have some fun with it!



I could give him an IPL and all the parts...see what he could come up with. He's pretty mechanical minded and a good problem solver, he might actually put it together! If nothing else it would be a good rainy day project.

He was quizzing me today on where his saw was, did I store it properly, do I think he should start it and keep it tuned? I think he's got the CAD bug as bad as I do!!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I could give him an IPL and all the parts...see what he could come up with. He's pretty mechanical minded and a good problem solver, he might actually put it together! If nothing else it would be a good rainy day project.
> 
> He was quizzing me today on where his saw was, did I store it properly, do I think he should start it and keep it tuned? I think he's got the CAD bug as bad as I do!!



:hmm3grin2orange: Yes hes got it bad already!And you know it gets worse! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Nice job on the Christmas thread, John. 

It's past my bed time and the assorted medicines are making me a little groggy, so I'm off to find a warm spot next to the little woman. 

Good night all.


----------



## dancan

The coffee is gone so I'll brew another pot for you ZZZSlackers .


----------



## dancan

I guess John must have been passing around his sleeping pills .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robin,..the 261 that Dan is running is the new Stihl 261...LOL




Sorry didn't catch that......perhaps I was into th ol number 7 a bit more than necessary last nite.....LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Off to go tip some trees , I have a few chains to sharpen , including the one on the MS261 LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

HAHA!! Have a good day Dan...PB is coming down here around 10 and we are going to run a bunch of saws on some completely wilted maples and ash that I dumped in Aug. I want him to try that fresh built and ported 262XP HUSKY!!! Sorry for the mixup last night...you have fun today.....You really shouldn't tease me about Keiths..I take that stuff quite seriously and am very unpleased that we can't get it here!!!LOLOL!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> The coffee is gone so I'll brew another pot for you ZZZSlackers .



Good, I could use some this morning. Be safe out there.


----------



## diggers_dad

I think the early guys have headed out and the late guys are slacking! Thread was starting to slip down.

If anyone is close to NW Arkansas I've got pancakes fresh from the cast iron skillet...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> HAHA!! Have a good day Dan...PB is coming down here around 10 and we are going to run a bunch of saws on some completely wilted maples and ash that I dumped in Aug. I want him to try that fresh built and ported 262XP HUSKY!!! Sorry for the mixup last night...you have fun today.....You really shouldn't tease me about Keiths..I take that stuff quite seriously and am very unpleased that we can't get it here!!!LOLOL!!!



Had a 261 i put a 262 ported top end on.
I am SURE PB will be pleased with that !


----------



## tbone75

Hi gang just got home from shopping with the OL.First time I have been out for a while.I see why I don't like shopping :bang: People are just nuts! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hi gang just got home from shopping with the OL.First time I have been out for a while.I see why I don't like shopping :bang: People are just nuts! LOL



I just got back from making a run to the city,10W30 was on sale, needed some to change oil on the truck and 3 cars, traffic is heavy and the shoppers frantic...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just got back from making a run to the city,10W30 was on sale, needed some to change oil on the truck and 3 cars, traffic is heavy and the shoppers frantic...LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: Them people are just crazy this time of year! I hate going any where when it gets close to Christmas!


----------



## tbone75

That is what gets you them good sales right now! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I bought pblast the other day... A ridiculous 5.75!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Looking this 038 over I see it needs some help! LOL The wrap handle is bent front of the muffler is not very good sprocket is shot dogs are missing air filter is junk.Already know the P&C is getting replaced.Now to give it bath and see whats inside? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Guess what big saw I own just took a big $#!& on me? *AGAIN?????????!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jimdad07

jimdad07 said:


> Guess what big saw I own just took a big $#!& on me? *AGAIN?????????!!!!!!!!!!!*



Guess what member on here is going to go get a 660 if a certain company doesn't outright replace this blown up POS????!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

jimdad07 said:


> Guess what member on here is going to go get a 660 if a certain company doesn't outright replace this blown up POS????!!!!!



And if that doesn't work, guess what member is going to give it all up and buy 395xp??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

jimdad07 said:


> And if that doesn't work, guess what member is going to give it all up and buy 395xp??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Probably not this member.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

jimdad07 said:


> Probably not this member.:hmm3grin2orange:



But this member in question is crying on his keyboard right now by this nasty little turn of events. Guess what side of the piston was scored this time? It was on the flywheel side, one would almost think it had an air leak. I will tell you guys that if I have problems getting the saw replaced in any way shape or form with a NEW one, then I am going all Stihl with any new saws I buy. Patience is gone at this point. Now it is critical to have this saw in my hands as I have logs on the ground to mill and the clock is ticking before heavy snow flies. I think I might also start looking for a big backup mill saw.


----------



## tbone75

OH MY !!! Jim I can't understand why it did again? Just when you need it the most! Not sure I would take it back to the same guy again?If you can take it else where? Can't say I would ever want one of them now? Sure sorry to hear that Jim.You better just sit and try to relax a while!!!!! I know your head is ready to explode! Mine would!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> but this member in question is crying on his keyboard right now by this nasty little turn of events. Guess what side of the piston was scored this time? It was on the flywheel side, one would almost think it had an air leak. I will tell you guys that if i have problems getting the saw replaced in any way shape or form with a new one, then i am going all stihl with any new saws i buy. Patience is gone at this point. Now it is critical to have this saw in my hands as i have logs on the ground to mill and the clock is ticking before heavy snow flies. I think i might also start looking for a big backup mill saw.



166 ? Lol


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> OH MY !!! Jim I can't understand why it did again? Just when you need it the most! Not sure I would take it back to the same guy again?If you can take it else where? Can't say I would ever want one of them now? Sure sorry to hear that Jim.You better just sit and try to relax a while!!!!! I know your head is ready to explode! Mine would!



It's not Stan's fault on this one. He told me when I got it back that he was not certain and that Dolmar wanted him to rebuild it first and try that. He said that if there were any more issues with the saw that Dolmar had told him they would replace it. I have a feeling that there is a problem crankshaft perhaps as the oiler was shot out of the box and both times the saw has blown up the scoring has been pretty heavy on the flywheel side. He also told me when he gave it back to me the last time to run the snot out of it so that I could blow it up under warranty and get it replaced completely like should have been done the first time. Robin at the time put it just right: "hate to have a $1000.00 rebuilt saw". I have to be honest and say that I am happy it happened because I wonder every time I fire that saw up if it is going to give me issues. Sure did.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> It's not Stan's fault on this one. He told me when I got it back that he was not certain and that Dolmar wanted him to rebuild it first and try that. He said that if there were any more issues with the saw that Dolmar had told him they would replace it. I have a feeling that there is a problem crankshaft perhaps as the oiler was shot out of the box and both times the saw has blown up the scoring has been pretty heavy on the flywheel side. He also told me when he gave it back to me the last time to run the snot out of it so that I could blow it up under warranty and get it replaced completely like should have been done the first time. Robin at the time put it just right: "hate to have a $1000.00 rebuilt saw". I have to be honest and say that I am happy it happened because I wonder every time I fire that saw up if it is going to give me issues. Sure did.



That's a bad run of luck. Sounds like you got a bad one. Our Dolmar dealer is good guy and I trust him; sounds like you have a good one, too. I sure hope it works out for the best. For what it's worth, everybody makes a bad one now and then. Shoot, even I made a mistake once!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jim doesnt sound good what happend??

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Jim, I'm really sorry to hear the Dolmar grenaded again. I hope they take care of you and get you back running ASAP.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> That's a bad run of luck. Sounds like you got a bad one. Our Dolmar dealer is good guy and I trust him; sounds like you have a good one, too. I sure hope it works out for the best. For what it's worth, everybody makes a bad one now and then. Shoot, even I made a mistake once!



You know I did too, it was back in June of 2001, I think it was on a Thursday. I thought I was wrong about something and it turned out I was wrong about being wrong.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jim doesnt sound good what happend??
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Air leak on the flywheel side, I am almost certain of it. It wasn't a major sieze like what it did the first time. I had just gotten through a 13' rip quarter sawing another big log with the 28" bar buried, the bar pinched a little and stalled the saw out . Tried to start the saw again and guess what? Lost compression and she wouldn't start. Like I said earlier, I almost wanted it to do it under warranty so that Dolmar would just replace the saw. How they deal with me on this one will determine weather or not I will buy another new Dolmar or take my money to the Stihl dealer. If the answer is anything except replacement then I will get a refund and go put it on a ms660 and be done with it.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> guess what big saw i own just took a big $#!& on me? *again?????????!!!!!!!!!!!*






ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooouch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Got the 038 apart.Cylinder looks like it would clean up?Piston is junk! I will say this one is easy to work on compared the smaller ones.All the lines are good and the intake boot.I think it lost the base gasket?One bolt was loose on the front right.And looked like it had leaked.Talked to the owner again but he is not budging on letting it go :bang: LOL So it looks like I got to try for the 365 harder LOL I offered him the demo saw for both of them as is? He wants that saw but wants this one too LOL Guess I will keep after him a little while yet? Jerry this piston measures 49.79mm happen to know what cc that is?I would guess this is the middle one of the 038s?


----------



## Cantdog

I am sorry to hear of your saw troubles resurfacing Jim.....may be for the best if they replace the entire unit.. Good luck...

I have had a rather interesting couple of days...I picked up a real nice looking Husky 261off ebay to build into another 262XP. This was an expence I was not really ready for.....but then along comes the guy that gave me the 630 in my sig as a real junker. First he wanted me to fix it but when looked it over and asked how much money he wanted to put into it, he said "none" I said "Ok then it is worth nothing" because It needs at least $100 in parts and probably about the same in labor. So he gave it to me and I slowly gathered a new piston, trigger and trigger side covers, air filter cover etc. etc. and then I ported it. It ran super so he came back and wanted to buy it back "sure" I said "$250.00 and it's yours" HE DIDN"T THINK SO!!! So anyway I 've run it like I stole for the last two yrs. I was bucking up some 16" maple and ash when he came by Fri and he says "man that cuts wicked fast where did you get that saw???" I laughed and said that this was the "ugly duckling saw" I got from him. NO he said LOL!!! I said sure give it a try and he cut a half dozen bolts with it. He shut it off and said "how much will you take for it?" $250 I said LOL!! $200 he says right now cash...No I said $250.00......he kicked around the dirt and dug into his pocket LOLOL!!!! He wanted to take it right then but I said no I want to put a set of crank seals in it before you take it. I didn't replace them when I built the saw as it was more of an experiment and I didn't want them to fail on him and ruin the saw (and me end up being an AZZ hole) So it will be gone and laughed to myself that this would fianance the 261/262 project all good!!.........but.........I got up this morning and did my usual Jonsered ebay check and right there at the top of the page was a really nice looking 630 "West Coast" with 24" Winsor, full skip, full wrap handle and V stack and external K&N.............I mean.....I mean .......way nice......$249.99 BIN or make offer......HMMMM....So I offered $225 and the response was imediate...."sold"....Pay Now......so now I have two saws coming and one leaving...LOL!!!!
PB came down today and he had seen the 630 WC too but he got up to get another cup of coffee and when he got back to the puter it was gone LOLOL!!!! We cut up a bunch of hardwood ran a bunch of saws and he did really like running that fresh built and ported 262XP He didn't want to put it down ( I know the feeling!!) All in all a pretty good weekend I'd say.......and the temp is stihl in the mid fifties!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got the 038 apart.Cylinder looks like it would clean up?Piston is junk! I will say this one is easy to work on compared the smaller ones.All the lines are good and the intake boot.I think it lost the base gasket?One bolt was loose on the front right.And looked like it had leaked.Talked to the owner again but he is not budging on letting it go :bang: LOL So it looks like I got to try for the 365 harder LOL I offered him the demo saw for both of them as is? He wants that saw but wants this one too LOL Guess I will keep after him a little while yet? Jerry this piston measures 49.79mm happen to know what cc that is?I would guess this is the middle one of the 038s?



Yes,..it is the Super, that is the middle one at 50mm bore. Maybe it is not worth putting a piston in?


----------



## dancan

Beautiful day , I sure hope this weather lasts .
On the way to work .

















Cantdog said:


> HAHA!! .....You really shouldn't tease me about Keiths..I take that stuff quite seriously and am very unpleased that we can't get it here!!!LOLOL!!!



I'm not quite sure which one you don't want me to talk about so could you please draw a circle around it , thanks .


----------



## tbone75

Robin I would say you had a great day! Now you have more saws to play with :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes,..it is the Super, that is the middle one at 50mm bore. Maybe it is not worth putting a piston in?



Will your P&C work on it?If so I will just go with that.Clean this jug up and save it back.


----------



## tbone75

Dan is being MEEN tonight :hmm3grin2orange: Get him Robin :biggrin: This site is getting super slow again? :bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Will your P&C work on it?If so I will just go with that.Clean this jug up and save it back.



Yes it will work, you may need to do a little grinding and I can talk you through that. Not all the Supers need to be clearanced in the bottom end, the case where the cylinder bolts down on may need the cavity that the bottom of the piston skirt dips down into may have to be made a little bigger to take the 52mm piston, some do while others do not need to be made bigger/enlarged.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes it will work, you may need to do a little grinding and I can talk you through that. Not all the Supers need to be clearanced in the bottom end, the case where the cylinder bolts down on may need the cavity that the bottom of the piston skirt dips down into may have to be made a little bigger to take the 52mm piston, some do while others do not need to be made bigger/enlarged.



OK I think I can handle that OK.I will go ahead and fix this up and still try to trade him LOL


----------



## dancan

I got the redheaded stepchild running so I put it with 066 and went hill climbing and put them to work . The pics do not show how steep it really is .






This drop wasn't pretty but my choices were limited and failure was not an option .






Some of the stuff on this hill .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Beautiful day , I sure hope this weather lasts .
> On the way to work .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure which one you don't want me to talk about so could you please draw a circle around it , thanks .




You're a bad man Dan....I'm begining to think you're just as meen as Jerry.........hmm..now I'm thirsty...I could be in St Stephens by 9:30.....and back home by 11:30.......128 miles one way is long way to go for a 6 PK.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You're a bad man Dan....I'm begining to think you're just as meen as Jerry.........hmm..now I'm thirsty...I could be in St Stephens by 9:30.....and back home by 11:30.......128 miles one way is long way to go for a 6 PK.......



Make it a couple of 24`s, a 6 pac wouldn`t last til you got home...LOL


----------



## dancan

Don't worry Robin , I enjoyed a couple for ya LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Make it a couple of 24`s, a 6 pac wouldn`t last til you got home...LOL




True...but a couple 24 and I probably wouldn't make it home......be sleeping somewhere on rt 9 "The Airline" LOLOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Dan my whole place 39 acres is that steep or more LOL I may have 3 acres that are flat in the very bottom? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> True...but a couple 24 and I probably wouldn't make it home......be sleeping somewhere on rt 9 "The Airline" LOLOL!!!



A little self restraint there Robin,...LOL


----------



## dancan

I never thought I jump in on the "Flippy Cap" thing , especially after how much fuel I have run through my MS361's but I was less than happy with the oil cap on the MS261 , other than that , it's a nice saw .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan my whole place 39 acres is that steep or more LOL I may have 3 acres that are flat in the very bottom? LOL



I'll go cut it for you , I like the challenge and a fellow sure gets a workout (you know ...that gym thing) LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll go cut it for you , I like the challenge and a fellow sure gets a workout (you know ...that gym thing) LOL .



Well! Get down here ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I'll start working on that passport thing LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Don't worry Robin , I enjoyed a couple for ya LOL .




LOL I'm glad you did Dan...somebody's got to do it!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL I'm glad you did Dan...somebody's got to do it!!!



I got to try a few of them when I get up that way! Must be some very good stuff!


----------



## jimdad07

Nice place to cut Dan. Doing the Christmas tree with the kids tonight. They are having a blast.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes,..it is the Super, that is the middle one at 50mm bore. Maybe it is not worth putting a piston in?



I agree. Definitely not worth the trouble. Send it to me and I'll give it a decent burial.............in some oak and locust!!!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I agree. Definitely not worth the trouble. Send it to me and I'll give it a decent burial.............in some oak and locust!!!



Shoot I can't get it away from him LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

My 038Magnum won`t be going anywhere either, although I have gotten many offers for it.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> My 038Magnum won`t be going anywhere either, although I have gotten many offers for it.



I'll give you a delightful gift of gratitude for it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My 038Magnum won`t be going anywhere either, although I have gotten many offers for it.



He must like this one too! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I'll give you a delightful gift of gratitude for it.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

I have an 038 Magnum or Magnum II sitting on a shelf. It's complete except for a muffler. Probably needs the cylinder cleaned up, new piston and rings, fuel lines, etc...

I just wish I had the money and time to work on it. I wonder how it would run ported??


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I'll give you a delightful gift of gratitude for it.



LOL,...I would rather let my 090 go than that 038.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He must like this one too! LOL



I like it but I was hoping you wound up with it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like it but I was hoping you wound up with it.



I didn't give up yet. LOL I will keep after him! LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I have an 038 Magnum or Magnum II sitting on a shelf. It's complete except for a muffler. Probably needs the cylinder cleaned up, new piston and rings, fuel lines, etc...
> 
> I just wish I had the money and time to work on it. I wonder how it would run ported??



Trade you for it? LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Trade you for it? LOL



Hmmmmmmmm.........

I'll have to think about it, but that's a possibility. 

It would be easier to part with if there weren't so many people who talked it up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I didn't give up yet. LOL I will keep after him! LOL



Just tell him its going to cost more than its worth to fix it...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.........
> 
> I'll have to think about it, but that's a possibility.
> 
> It would be easier to part with if there weren't so many people who talked it up.



Err,..they are just a POS pig and only good for a boat anchor, not even worth diddly as scrap.....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I would rather let my 090 go than that 038.



:msp_drool::drool:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.........
> 
> I'll have to think about it, but that's a possibility.
> 
> It would be easier to part with if there weren't so many people who talked it up.



???? I wonder what you would like I have? Real nice 012 Stihl? Real nice 350 Husky? Nice 60cc Craftsman/Poulan? EDIT: There is always money! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> :msp_drool::drool:



All it takes is money,nothing more, nothing less....LOL..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> :msp_drool::drool:



090 for the mill! I wouldn't want to carry it around!:eek2:


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Err,..they are just a POS pig and only good for a boat anchor, not even worth diddly as scrap.....LOL



Wow, you find out all kinds of good information on here. There for a while I thought I had stumbled onto a really nice project to fi.... wait a minute....HEY!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 090 for the mill! I wouldn't want to carry it around!:eek2:



I don`t find it too bad with a 48" bar on it for limbing....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

John and Jerry, I would have gotten a better deal than what I went with on that score.

On a different note I think we found something Mary's little brother has a knack for. Today he took two totally different snow blowers and turned them into one WORKING snow blower. It involved swapping a motor over and then making things line up. He did it all on his own with no help from me or his father. Even better the motor he put on wouldn't start at first but he figured it out on his own. This was the first time the kid has ever worked on a snow blower or anything like that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Wow, you find out all kinds of good information on here. There for a while I thought I had stumbled onto a really nice project to fi.... wait a minute....HEY!!



Worthless...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> John and Jerry, I would have gotten a better deal than what I went with on that score.
> 
> On a different note I think we found something Mary's little brother has a knack for. Today he took two totally different snow blowers and turned them into one WORKING snow blower. It involved swapping a motor over and then making things line up. He did it all on his own with no help from me or his father. Even better the motor he put on wouldn't start at first but he figured it out on his own. This was the first time the kid has ever worked on a snow blower or anything like that.



Another mechanic in the making.


----------



## jimdad07

Seems to be a lot of friendly banter going on around here guys. It has to stop, this is not what the original founder of this thread had in mind. Husky sucks, Echos blow, and Macs are yella.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just tell him its going to cost more than its worth to fix it...LOL



I told him what parts would cost?He knows there will be labor too! LOL Have to let him stew a while?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Seems to be a lot of friendly banter going on around here guys. It has to stop, this is not what the original founder of this thread had in mind. Husky sucks, Echos blow, and Macs are yella.



Well Cliffy don't show his face no more!So P on him :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Well Cliffy don't show his face no more!So P on him :hmm3grin2orange:



So "praise" on him?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ron is starting to take after him too? Must be busy?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Ron is starting to take after him too? Must be busy?



I can't say too much, I have missed a lot of time on here lately and earlier this fall. He must be busy.


----------



## tbone75

Jim I think you need a bigger saw for that big mill of yours?Like I know anything about milling? LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I can't say too much, I have missed a lot of time on here lately and earlier this fall. He must be busy.



I bet he is! He does a lot of stuff!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron is busy stoking the fire...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim I think you need a bigger saw for that big mill of yours?Like I know anything about milling? LOL



Can't hurt. I am going to start hunting for a blown up 066 for a backup or even an 088. Dolmar should have replaced that saw to begin with instead of ####ing around replacing the top end when they knew they had a problem. It's not a big deal on their common models like the 6400 because most of the dealers have spare parts on hand. This saw is not one that most dealers would have in stock. I hate to say it, but this will be the last Dolmar I will buy new. I like my dealer for the most part, he is very slow but I like the guy and I like the saws but the Saw Prophet from the great white North is 100% about Makita product support. I won't hesitate to buy one used and then if it dies I will find my own parts and know it's done right.


----------



## tbone75

I think Jim should look for a old saw for the mill.Rebuild it the right way.It don't need to cut fast i wouldn't think?Some old big cc job!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I think Jim should look for a old saw for the mill.Rebuild it the right way.It don't need to cut fast i wouldn't think?Some old big cc job!



I would love to get ahold of an older 088 I think. The way I have the mill carriage set up I can run two saws at once on it, vertical and horizontal cut.


----------



## tbone75

This old C-9 isn't enough you need something bigger.I know you can pick up an old Mac or Homie fairly cheap.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> This old C-9 isn't enough you need something bigger.I know you can pick up an old Mac or Homie fairly cheap.



I am seeing orange and cream colors in the near future.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The very best saws for milling are 090`s, they don`t need to run at high rpm`s to create a lot of hp. They only run 8500 to make max hp and can run all day without a hiccup or overheating.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The very best saws for milling are 090`s, they don`t need to run at high rpm`s to create a lot of hp. They only run 8500 to make max hp and can run all day without a hiccup or overheating.



Sounds like just what he needs!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> The very best saws for milling are 090`s, they don`t need to run at high rpm`s to create a lot of hp. They only run 8500 to make max hp and can run all day without a hiccup or overheating.



My dealer has one that sits on a concrete floor getting tripped on all day long. Makes me a little sick to my stomach on that one. He also has a real nice PP655 that needs a new p+c that he has right there, he won't part with either one of them.


----------



## jimdad07

Well guys, it's about that time for me. You guys have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> My dealer has one that sits on a concrete floor getting tripped on all day long. Makes me a little sick to my stomach on that one. He also has a real nice PP655 that needs a new p+c that he has right there, he won't part with either one of them.



Guess you will just have to look elsewhere, they are out there.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> My dealer has one that sits on a concrete floor getting tripped on all day long. Makes me a little sick to my stomach on that one. He also has a real nice PP655 that needs a new p+c that he has right there, he won't part with either one of them.



That stinks! I want that 655! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Well guys, it's about that time for me. You guys have a good day tomorrow.



Nite Jim.Good luck with that saw!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Well guys, it's about that time for me. You guys have a good day tomorrow.



You as well Jim, good night.


----------



## tbone75

The bad part about them big saws is the cost of parts.You just don't find anything cheap for them! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The bad part about them big saws is the cost of parts.You just don't find anything cheap for them! LOL



Big cc`s=big money...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Big cc`s=big money...LOL



I will have one big cc saw some day.I don't need anything bigger than what I have.But I want one LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will have one big cc saw some day.I don't need anything bigger than what I have.But I want one LOL



LOL,...I only wanted one but that did not pan out so well....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I only wanted one but that did not pan out so well....LOL



LOL But I am sure you need one now and then.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> LOL But I am sure you need one now and then.



One,...well maybe,.. but 25,.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> One,...well maybe,.. but 25,.....LOL



That is a lot! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is a lot! LOL



Just CAD crazy....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just CAD crazy....LOL



Only answer it could be? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, going tree cutting in the morning. Night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, going tree cutting in the morning. Night all.



Nite Jerry.Be safe out there cutting!


----------



## diggers_dad

John I'll try to take some pictures of the 038 in the next day or two and get a good look at the cylinder and piston. I don't know for sure how bad / good it is yet. I'll also think about my need for the saw (none - I just WANT it) versus other needs around the farm. Maybe we can work something out. 

Almost bed time for me. The woman is still up doing some stuff for her class tomorrow so I'm kinda waiting on her.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John I'll try to take some pictures of the 038 in the next day or two and get a good look at the cylinder and piston. I don't know for sure how bad / good it is yet. I'll also think about my need for the saw (none - I just WANT it) versus other needs around the farm. Maybe we can work something out.
> 
> Almost bed time for me. The woman is still up doing some stuff for her class tomorrow so I'm kinda waiting on her.



OK sounds great to me! I don't care much about the P&C LOL Got a new one in mind LOL You have a good night!


----------



## diggers_dad

Good night. Hope ya'll rest well and wake up ready to take on the world. Be safe.


----------



## dancan

Breakfast is ready , oh wait nobody is up ZZZZSlackers are stihl ZZZZZ .


----------



## tbone75

I'll take 2 eggs over easy and burnt bacon :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Wow, Monday is here already. More coffee!


----------



## dancan

You guy's are too late , the kitchen is closed and I'm at work already so you'll have to fend for yourself .


----------



## dancan

One more observation on the MS261 , it does not fall over on it's side at the sight of big trees like a 346XP does .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> One more observation on the MS261 , it does not fall over on it's side at the sight of big trees like a 346XP does .



I bet my 346 don't run from big trees! :biggrin: But I AINT got to run it yet! :bang::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You guy's are too late , the kitchen is closed and I'm at work already so you'll have to fend for yourself .



Didn't you fix us up before you left? :msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

I ate it all LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I ate it all LOL .



Dang you are meen! :hmm3grin2orange: I got some left over pizza? Guess that would do?


----------



## tbone75

Have no idea yet what I am going to do today?Cleaned the shop up so far for what ever is next? LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> One more observation on the MS261 , it does not fall over on it's side at the sight of big trees like a 346XP does .



I think I just wet myself a little bit from laughing! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Somesawguy

There was a definite need for coffee this morning. Good morning everyone. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Have no idea yet what I am going to do today?Cleaned the shop up so far for what ever is next? LOL



I know what I'M doing 
just had a snowblower dropped off.

Now waiting to get a response to when and where to pick up a big hard drive for my securuty DVR.
so i have to sit and wait for that.

Then i have to take Brian to the VA hospital after that.

prob wont get to any saws today 

"may" get a chance to go to PO and mail out a box tho


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I know what I'M doing
> just had a snowblower dropped off.
> 
> Now waiting to get a response to when and where to pick up a big hard drive for my securuty DVR.
> so i have to sit and wait for that.
> 
> Then i have to take Brian to the VA hospital after that.
> 
> prob wont get to any saws today
> 
> "may" get a chance to go to PO and mail out a box tho



I hope you do? LOL No big deal if you don't. I still haven't done much my body don't like this rain at all. That must be one nice security system your putting in!


----------



## tbone75

I cleaned up the 038 jug.But its junk!To bad I would have saved that one back LOL I at least did something today! I think its going to be play on the puter day? The blue pills just don't work so good today.Going to the back Dr. tomorrow afternoon so will see what he has to say?


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers! Almost on page 2 ! Just made a trip to the PO.Mailed out a box for DD LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to run my Stihls all day, showed up those Husky runners real good. There was a 365 and the 61 I sold them, I was running 2 of my 026`s and they laughed at my little saws first thing this morning.Within a few minutes of me starting in on cutting they stopped laughing, by 10 am they wanted to know what I had done to my saws. By lunch time they wanted to run my saws and leave the Huskys set it out. By 2:30 they wanted to trade me their saws...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to run my Stihls all day, showed up those Husky runners real good. There was a 365 and the 61 I sold them, I was running 2 of my 026`s and they laughed at my little saws first thing this morning.Within a few minutes of me starting in on cutting they stopped laughing, by 10 am they wanted to know what I had done to my saws. By lunch time they wanted to run my saws and leave the Huskys set it out. By 2:30 they wanted to trade me their saws...LOL



I would say you had a super fun day! :hmm3grin2orange: But I would still take them Huskys :biggrin: And your Stihls LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would say you had a super fun day! :hmm3grin2orange: But I would still take them Huskys :biggrin: And your Stihls LOL



I had a great day, showing up those Husky dudes was the icing on the cake. They can keep those Huskys, I don`t weant them around my Stihls...LOL
They figure now that little Stihls are better for the type of cutting they will be doing for the next couple of years.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had a great day, showing up those Husky dudes was the icing on the cake. They can keep those Huskys, I don`t weant them around my Stihls...LOL
> They figure now that little Stihls are better for the type of cutting they will be doing for the next couple of years.



But you cheated! Its your Stihls! They go buy one they will be unhappy!Unless you fix them up for them! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> But you cheated! Its your Stihls! They go buy one they will be unhappy!Unless you fix them up for them! :hmm3grin2orange:



They know that I port and mod my saws but this was the first time they got to run them. I did tell them that I could do up a couple for them if they really wanted me to...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They know that I port and mod my saws but this was the first time they got to run them. I did tell them that I could do up a couple for them if they really wanted me to...LOL



Bet you just sold a couple :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bet you just sold a couple :hmm3grin2orange:



::thumbsup::


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> They know that I port and mod my saws but this was the first time they got to run them. I did tell them that I could do up a couple for them if they really wanted me to...LOL



Nicely done!


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All....Little accomplished today been on the phone a lot with Citi Bank it seems some one hacked my CC # and charged a couple hundred bucks at Apple Itunes......card went in the stove this afternoon....new one on the way...Citi spotted the problem and got in touch last night.....damn glad I bought that 630 WC yesterday morning as that card was linked to my paypal and they charged the tunes in the afternoon. Slackers!!! It's all going to work out NC to me....just be out a card for a day or so, but did have my panties in a twist for a couple hrs or so....nothing done with or for saws today except two tubes of HYLOMAR blue arrived for my future sealing needs.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All....Little accomplished today been on the phone a lot with Citi Bank it seems some one hacked my CC # and charged a couple hundred bucks at Apple Itunes......card went in the stove this afternoon....new one on the way...Citi spotted the problem and got in touch last night.....damn glad I bought that 630 WC yesterday morning as that card was linked to my paypal and they charged the tunes in the afternoon. Slackers!!! It's all going to work out NC to me....just be out a card for a day or so, but did have my panties in a twist for a couple hrs or so....nothing done with or for saws today except two tubes of HYLOMAR blue arrived for my future sealing needs.



Sure is a pain to get your card hacked.Had it happen 3 times in 2 years!The last one they traced back to a gas station in Indiana I stopped at when I at my Uncles? That sealer is one I never heard of?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Evening All....Little accomplished today been on the phone a lot with Citi Bank it seems some one hacked my CC # and charged a couple hundred bucks at Apple Itunes......card went in the stove this afternoon....new one on the way...Citi spotted the problem and got in touch last night.....damn glad I bought that 630 WC yesterday morning as that card was linked to my paypal and they charged the tunes in the afternoon. Slackers!!! It's all going to work out NC to me....just be out a card for a day or so, but did have my panties in a twist for a couple hrs or so....nothing done with or for saws today except two tubes of HYLOMAR blue arrived for my future sealing needs.



That is very unerving when that happens and it is happening far too often even with all the security measures that are supposed to protect these cards.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure is a pain to get your card hacked.Had it happen 3 times in 2 years!The last one they traced back to a gas station in Indiana I stopped at when I at my Uncles? That sealer is one I never heard of?



Yeah that does suck......HYLOMAR is an awsome sealant...it never hardens.. you can take something apart later and most times put it back together without using more. Gass/diesel/oil doesn't touch it...it is, however a tad pricey but it's worth it IMHO..and you use it sparingly not much needed just a very thin film on both pieces.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is very unerving when that happens and it is happening far too often even with all the security measures that are supposed to protect these cards.



One of the things I do at work is investigate these frauds. The security measures are really not very good. With a few hundred dollars or the right contacts at a retail store I could get a few thousand card numbers in less than a week. Odds of getting several thousand dollars of merchandise from the thefts? Almost guaranteed. Odds of getting caught? 1 in 100,000. Punishment if caught? Less than one year sentence on probation, community service and some fanciful idea about paying restitution. 

I agree with the pedophiles and thieves comment above. (Edit: whooops, different thread - the poster said pedophiles and thieves deserve a special corner of hell) <--- Stuff like that at work is one of the reasons I enjoy chainsaws so much.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is very unerving when that happens and it is happening far too often even with all the security measures that are supposed to protect these cards.


 Yeah they say this type of thing is on the rise....I guess it is!! Can you believe they bought I tunes with it??? Seems to easy to trace as you need an account with I tunes to download into. I expect to hear more about this!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Evening All....Little accomplished today been on the phone a lot with Citi Bank it seems some one hacked my CC # and charged a couple hundred bucks at Apple Itunes......




The must have needed some road trip music for the drive to Canada to get some Keith's LOL .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yeah they say this type of thing is on the rise....I guess it is!! Can you believe they bought I tunes with it??? Seems to easy to trace as you need an account with I tunes to download into. I expect to hear more about this!!



Most of the time you will here nothing after the event , most banks or cc companies do not want any info released on fraud loss .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The must have needed some road trip music for the drive to Canada to get some Keith's LOL .



Dan...Your being meen again :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> Most of the time you will here nothing after the event , most banks or cc companies do not want any info released on fraud loss .



That's right. Almost every single time I call the banks and cc companies they tell me they cannot release that information without a subpoena, court order, etc... When I send it, they ignore it 'cause it's out of state. I get frustrated every time I deal with it. One out of a hundred that come to my desk will result in any type of information being released by the bank or cc company. It's like they WANT to have money stolen!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> That's right. Almost every single time I call the banks and cc companies they tell me they cannot release that information without a subpoena, court order, etc... When I send it, they ignore it 'cause it's out of state. I get frustrated every time I deal with it. One out of a hundred that come to my desk will result in any type of information being released by the bank or cc company. It's like they WANT to have money stolen!



Yep they are stupid! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Evening all. Looks like you are getting some of the wet nasty snow tonight. Have about an inch on the ground now and it's still snowing. Not looking forward to the commute in the am. Seems people forget we get snow 4 months of the year.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all. Looks like you are getting some of the wet nasty snow tonight. Have about an inch on the ground now and it's still snowing. Not looking forward to the commute in the am. Seems people forget we get snow 4 months of the year.



Sure is funny how fast they forget how to drive?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to run my Stihls all day, showed up those Husky runners real good. There was a 365 and the 61 I sold them, I was running 2 of my 026`s and they laughed at my little saws first thing this morning.Within a few minutes of me starting in on cutting they stopped laughing, by 10 am they wanted to know what I had done to my saws. By lunch time they wanted to run my saws and leave the Huskys set it out. By 2:30 they wanted to trade me their saws...LOL



The easter bunny and santa clause are real too !!


----------



## sefh3

This time of year is when I'm glad I don't work for a towing company. It keeps you busy but the money isn't work with when you can't control how the other people drive. I had a few close calls in the day. It doesn't matter how many lights flash, they still need to get a few inches from you.


----------



## roncoinc

Didnt get done today what i wanted.
waited until noon to hear from a guy on a CL add,his "device" didnt deliver my emails until tonite ! will go get it in the morning.
I did get brian to the VA hospital today,that took the rest of the day.

Had a guy show up at 7pm to buy a jred 450 
said he sold his stinky 028 to a friend but the 450 was so much nicer he's glad he did it.
he said he spent $150 for a ne w b&c for the creamsickle and the old Jred seemed to cut faster and run smoother and less vibration in his hands..
perception is a strange thing aint it ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Didnt get done today what i wanted.
> waited until noon to hear from a guy on a CL add,his "device" didnt deliver my emails until tonite ! will go get it in the morning.
> I did get brian to the VA hospital today,that took the rest of the day.
> 
> Had a guy show up at 7pm to buy a jred 450
> said he sold his stinky 028 to a friend but the 450 was so much nicer he's glad he did it.
> he said he spent $150 for a ne w b&c for the creamsickle and the old Jred seemed to cut faster and run smoother and less vibration in his hands..
> perception is a strange thing aint it ??



The Easterbunny and Santa are real, aren`t they....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,i have a seperate CC for my paypall and buying online stuff,actually a DEBIT card liked to a checking acct.
Just use it as a CC.. keep enuf in there to buy online what i want.. if i need more go to the bank and transfer funds..
somebody hacks it no problem on my end


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Didnt get done today what i wanted.
> waited until noon to hear from a guy on a CL add,his "device" didnt deliver my emails until tonite ! will go get it in the morning.
> I did get brian to the VA hospital today,that took the rest of the day.
> 
> Had a guy show up at 7pm to buy a jred 450
> said he sold his stinky 028 to a friend but the 450 was so much nicer he's glad he did it.
> he said he spent $150 for a ne w b&c for the creamsickle and the old Jred seemed to cut faster and run smoother and less vibration in his hands..
> perception is a strange thing aint it ??



I hope you made a couple bucks today?Wouldn't be suck a bad day. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I found out this 365 P&C will fit some J-Red saws too! That may help?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Easterbunny and Santa are real, aren`t they....LOL



Sure they are! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey john will that 365 p&c fit on a 350?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure they are! :hmm3grin2orange:



::thumbsup::


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey john will that 365 p&c fit on a 350?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



No not even close LOL Darn it !


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey john will that 365 p&c fit on a 350?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



You still need a P&C for a 350?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

No not really. Jacob j, has one for me lol

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

I went looking for 660's today, priced about $1200.00 in my area. Waiting to see what happens with the Dolly. Talked to Stan today and he said Dolmar told him to send them the saw back and they would try to get me a new one. I told him no trying about it, they send me a new one or I get my money back. We will see what happens. When I get it back I might just sell it off, not a lot of faith in that model right now.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I hope you made a couple bucks today?Wouldn't be suck a bad day. LOL



Yeh,$120.... not bad.
best part was hearing the guy say he was so glad he sold his stihl !! LOL !!
jreds and husky's have lots of twins.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,$120.... not bad.
> best part was hearing the guy say he was so glad he sold his stihl !! LOL !!
> jreds and husky's have lots of twins.



You did OK LOL I know you was grinning your arse off when he said that :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I went looking for 660's today, priced about $1200.00 in my area. Waiting to see what happens with the Dolly. Talked to Stan today and he said Dolmar told him to send them the saw back and they would try to get me a new one. I told him no trying about it, they send me a new one or I get my money back. We will see what happens. When I get it back I might just sell it off, not a lot of faith in that model right now.



Stihl`s don`t come cheap, especially new ones. The 660 would not be my choice for a mill saw, I have read where a lot of them fail while milling long cuts in hard type woods. The Husqvarna 3120 is the better milling saw while the 090 is the best.


----------



## tbone75

I don't run into many J-Reds around here.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihl`s don`t come cheap, especially new ones. The 660 would not be my choice for a mill saw, I have read where a lot of them fail while milling long cuts in hard type woods. The Husqvarna 3120 is the better milling saw while the 090 is the best.



I had to read that twice! :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't run into many J-Reds around here.



Only the odd one shows up around here, I once found a box full of them on my doorstep, there was at least 6 different saws in there and a bunch of parts. Made 5 good running saws and sold a lot of parts, still one carcass in there.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only the odd one shows up around here, I once found a box full of them on my doorstep, there was at least 6 different saws in there and a bunch of parts. Made 5 good running saws and sold a lot of parts, still one carcass in there.



You have a LOT of saws show up that way! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Ron has Stihls show up on his steps LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihl`s don`t come cheap, especially new ones. The 660 would not be my choice for a mill saw, I have read where a lot of them fail while milling long cuts in hard type woods. The Husqvarna 3120 is the better milling saw while the 090 is the best.



SEE !! ??? i told ya santa was real.
husky 3120 !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I had to read that twice! :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:



I am not going to brag up a saw if it is not designed or its not the best I know of for a certain task. The 660 is a great felling saw where it is not subjected to long cycles of heavy strain. Milling subjects a saw to very heavy sustained loading. The 3120 is designed for that very chore, so is the 2094 and 2095 Jonsered. The 090 can run on a mill effortlessly as it develops its hp at a very low rpm range and has a big flywheel fan to keep the powerhead cooled.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> SEE !! ??? i told ya santa was real.
> husky 3120 !!



Not as good as an 090 though, but the 3120 is still a current production model.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am not going to brag up a saw if it is not designed or its not the best I know of for a certain task. The 660 is a great felling saw where it is not subjected to long cycles of heavy strain. Milling subjects a saw to very heavy sustained loading. The 3120 is designed for that very chore, so is the 2094 and 2095 Jonsered. The 090 can run on a mill effortlessly as it develops its hp at a very low rpm range and has a big flywheel fan to keep the powerhead cooled.



Sure woke Ron up ! LOL As much milling he has to do for that shop he needs to go real big I think?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a machinist friend that builds wicked chainsaw mills that are similar to the one Jim built. He only uses the 3120 on them, mostly due to its capabilities and its cheaper than the Stihl 880.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a machinist friend that builds wicked chainsaw mills that are similar to the one Jim built. He only uses the 3120 on them, mostly due to its capabilities and its cheaper than the Stihl 880.



I think Jim may be stuck with the 9010? Just hope it don't take as long to get it replaced as it did to get repaired?


----------



## sefh3

How would the MS880 hold up. It's still made, right? It's been awhile since I went looking for a new saw. That takes the fun out of it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think Jim may be stuck with the 9010? Just hope it don't take as long to get it replaced as it did to get repaired?



I have little faith in Dolmar/Makita any more, they lost it many years ago and I doubt they will ever gain that place in my life again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> How would the MS880 hold up. It's still made, right? It's been awhile since I went looking for a new saw. That takes the fun out of it.



It would do fine but its way overpriced.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its that time again, night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its that time again, night all.



Nite Jerry.And no big hurry !


----------



## sefh3

Nite Jerry!!!

Looks like I will check out the price tag on the MS880 next time I'm at the dealer. I usually look in the parts closet not the new saw shelf.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Nite Jerry!!!
> 
> Looks like I will check out the price tag on the MS880 next time I'm at the dealer. I usually look in the parts closet not the new saw shelf.



It may scare you? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

You buncha slackers!!! Your letting the night slip away. I guess Ill have to keep this thread on the first page by talking to myself! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The must have needed some road trip music for the drive to Canada to get some Keith's LOL .



LOL!!! I bet that was the reason!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,i have a seperate CC for my paypall and buying online stuff,actually a DEBIT card liked to a checking acct.
> Just use it as a CC.. keep enuf in there to buy online what i want.. if i need more go to the bank and transfer funds..
> somebody hacks it no problem on my end



Yeah that's where I'm headed today, to set up a seperate checking acc just to link to paypal and do ebay stuff. Been puting it off for quite some time but now it seems the time to get it set up. I didn't want to link paypal to my business checking acc so linked it to the citicard.


----------



## Cantdog

Jim I am real sorry for your saw troubles but I have some real basic theories on the conversion of round wood to square wood. Now this is my opinion of course and I also know you've put a lot of time into the design and building of your chainsaw mill not to mention the investment in the fuzzed out dolly. As Jerry just said there is no other work a saw can do that is harder on a 2 stroke than sustained high speed operation at full load (bar buried), they are just not designed for this type of operation but will do it for short durations such as milling out a couple planks for a table or something similar. I think you should abandon the thought of milling enough wood to construct a shop with you chainsaw. There must by guys in your area that do custom sawing on site with a portable bandsaw mill or a Mobil demension mill. It's cheap, quick and you are not the hook for repairs. Or the next phase would be picking up your own portable or better yet perhaps where you have tractors, a small Belsaw rotary mill. If you go bandsaw don't go any thing less than a wood miser....all the cheaper bandsaws I've seen prople buy were just grief and sawed poor lumber. I give you this advise as a person who has milled several hundreds of thousands of BF on an giant, ancient lefthand, flatbelt driven, stationary diesel powered mill. In the 26 yrs I've owned that mill I've broken nearly everything at least once all the way from diesel crankshafts clear through the powertrain to the saw guides and even once completely destroyed a $2500.00 saw plate. 

If you like wood there is nothing more interesting than opening up a saw log to see what's inside for grain, color, quaiity etc. But if you are going to saw any amount the machine has to be very strong and designed for it or you're just:bang::bang::bang::bang: Know what I'm sayin??


----------



## Cantdog

Dan you up yet??? You aren't being a SLACKER are you?????? That cat HAS to go out NOW!!!!! Can't you tell?? He has his little hind legs crossed!!! LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Daum , I've been caught slackin' LOL .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

LOL! Poor kitty! Let 'em out, Dan!

Robin, I was thinking the same thing - that Jim should be looking at a bandmill for the volume he wants to produce. With the expense and grief he's had with the Dolmar, maybe Jim should get his money back or sell the replacement 2010 and have his logs milled.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Another very wet day here LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Good mornin' to all. 

A little snow here. We had it spitting the white stuff on and off all day yesterday and through the night. No accumulation in my area, but it did make a little bit of a mess to the south. Most of the problems were caused by idiots who don't know how to drive and those problems are made worse when they're in a 4wd and don't know how to drive.


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> Yeah that's where I'm headed today, to set up a seperate checking acc just to link to paypal and do ebay stuff. Been puting it off for quite some time but now it seems the time to get it set up. I didn't want to link paypal to my business checking acc so linked it to the citicard.



When you do that, check with your bank or card company to see what protection they offer if your account gets compromised. Some banks actually offer BETTER protection if it's on a credit card. 

Credit card companies have to answer disputed claims by law and cannot make you responsible if it appears to be theft / fraud. That is NOT always the case with debit cards. Some banks will say "too bad, so sad" and only stop future payments after the initial fraud has happened. It all depends on your bank or the institution that issues your debit card.

Edit: It's also a very good idea to check your activity daily to head off problems before they become serious. Most thieves will start with a couple of small charges, usually less than $50 each to see if the account is valid and has money.


----------



## Cantdog

diggers_dad said:


> When you do that, check with your bank or card company to see what protection they offer if your account gets compromised. Some banks actually offer BETTER protection if it's on a credit card.
> 
> Credit card companies have to answer disputed claims by law and cannot make you responsible if it appears to be theft / fraud. That is NOT always the case with debit cards. Some banks will say "too bad, so sad" and only stop future payments after the initial fraud has happened. It all depends on your bank or the institution that issues your debit card.
> 
> Edit: It's also a very good idea to check your activity daily to head off problems before they become serious. Most thieves will start with a couple of small charges, usually less than $50 each to see if the account is valid and has money.



Will do DD...thanks for the heads up in these matters. This one of the things that is so great about AS ( besides saws!!) is that everyone has one ore more things they are really experienced in and can share with others who do not!! Thanks again

RE Edit Yes I guess this was classic...they started with $20 then $30 then three $50s in a row...this set off the bells and whistles at citi!!


----------



## tbone75

Thanks for that info Marc !! My debit card is 100% covered for anything like that.All 3 times it was hacked I got all my money back! The last time they went for it right off.Over 400 first thing!I have got in the habit of checking every other day or more now! Don't take but a min. to check to make sure its all mine! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Dan you up yet??? You aren't being a SLACKER are you?????? That cat HAS to go out NOW!!!!! Can't you tell?? He has his little hind legs crossed!!! LOL!!!



Now THAT was FUNNY !!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Now THAT was FUNNY !!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !



LOL!! I guess that would make me a regular "CoMaineian" No??? LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! I guess that would make me a regular "CoMaineian" No??? LOL!!



Yes that wood I think LOL I can just picture that poor cat with them legs crossed :hmm3grin2orange: Dan must have been slacking today?Didn't have much to say this morning? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got to do that 100 mile round trip to the back Dr. today. The only good thing about it I found a pawn shop right by his office LOL Picked up 2 saws my last trip! Got to thank 7hpjim for letting me know it was there!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Thanks for that info Marc !! My debit card is 100% covered for anything like that.All 3 times it was hacked I got all my money back! The last time they went for it right off.Over 400 first thing!I have got in the habit of checking every other day or more now! Don't take but a min. to check to make sure its all mine! LOL



I do that, too. It's just too easy to get hacked.



tbone75 said:


> Yes that wood I think LOL I can just picture that poor cat with them legs crossed :hmm3grin2orange: Dan must have been slacking today?Didn't have much to say this morning? :hmm3grin2orange:



That's funny!!:msp_thumbup:



Cantdog said:


> Will do DD...thanks for the heads up in these matters. This one of the things that is so great about AS ( besides saws!!) is that everyone has one ore more things they are really experienced in and can share with others who do not!! Thanks again
> 
> RE Edit Yes I guess this was classic...they started with $20 then $30 then three $50s in a row...this set off the bells and whistles at citi!!



I keep finding a wealth of knowledge on here on so many things. You're absolutely right on that being one of the great things about this site. Plus, almost everybody is just super. Have you seen the Christmas thread? Wow!



tbone75 said:


> Got to do that 100 mile round trip to the back Dr. today. The only good thing about it I found a pawn shop right by his office LOL Picked up 2 saws my last trip! Got to thank 7hpjim for letting me know it was there!



Have a safe trip, John. I know just what you mean about looking for the pawn shops. Almost makes the trip enjoyable.


----------



## tbone75

One thing about this pawn shop you don't want to buy a running saw in there! He thinks there gold plated! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lunch time bump, very bottom of the firtst page,...slackers...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Off to see the back quack LOL Somebody keep this thing off page 2 ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Dont think i will be able to help.
leaving soon to go pick up a big hard drive for my securuty DVR 
this one should record 28 days.
then it starts over.
does that sound familiar ????


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Jim I am real sorry for your saw troubles but I have some real basic theories on the conversion of round wood to square wood. Now this is my opinion of course and I also know you've put a lot of time into the design and building of your chainsaw mill not to mention the investment in the fuzzed out dolly. As Jerry just said there is no other work a saw can do that is harder on a 2 stroke than sustained high speed operation at full load (bar buried), they are just not designed for this type of operation but will do it for short durations such as milling out a couple planks for a table or something similar. I think you should abandon the thought of milling enough wood to construct a shop with you chainsaw. There must by guys in your area that do custom sawing on site with a portable bandsaw mill or a Mobil demension mill. It's cheap, quick and you are not the hook for repairs. Or the next phase would be picking up your own portable or better yet perhaps where you have tractors, a small Belsaw rotary mill. If you go bandsaw don't go any thing less than a wood miser....all the cheaper bandsaws I've seen prople buy were just grief and sawed poor lumber. I give you this advise as a person who has milled several hundreds of thousands of BF on an giant, ancient lefthand, flatbelt driven, stationary diesel powered mill. In the 26 yrs I've owned that mill I've broken nearly everything at least once all the way from diesel crankshafts clear through the powertrain to the saw guides and even once completely destroyed a $2500.00 saw plate.
> 
> If you like wood there is nothing more interesting than opening up a saw log to see what's inside for grain, color, quaiity etc. But if you are going to saw any amount the machine has to be very strong and designed for it or you're just:bang::bang::bang::bang: Know what I'm sayin??




I have a friend that saws logs into boards.
he started with a chainsaw mill also.
now he has something made for the job that works all day long whenever he wants to.
i know JIm has had some fun with the project but Robin i think you have made some valid points if you want to make a lot of lumber.
problem is ,a good setup AINT cheap !!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> One thing about this pawn shop you don't want to buy a running saw in there! He thinks there gold plated! LOL



Seems like most of 'em think that. $99 for a used Wildthing around here. Pull cord hanging out 3 or 4 inches, covered in grime, dull chain, crooked bar... It's unbelievable. When you ask about making a deal on a decent one, they say "That's not the asking price, that is THE price." Some of these new folks don't know how to treat folks or deal.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I have a friend that saws logs into boards.
> he started with a chainsaw mill also.
> now he has something made for the job that works all day long whenever he wants to.
> i know JIm has had some fun with the project but Robin i think you have made some valid points if you want to make a lot of lumber.
> problem is ,a good setup AINT cheap !!



True there is money involved...that's why I suggested a Belsaw rotary mill..I've seen a number of those for sale in the $2500 range and he could run probably run one of those off his tractor PTO. They are still pretty light duty but can be improved on. A lot of those get bought before the buyer has a clear understanding of how much hard work is involved in sawing lumber and after the initial thrill is over they just sit. Personally not a big fan of bandsaw mills..as I said Wood miser is as low I would advise anyone to go and even then......you can only saw a very few hundred ft and must replace the blade with a fresh one...most guys I've seen carry a bunch sharp blades with them all the time as it take so long to sharpen them. On my rotary mill I can get 15-20,000 BFT on a set of steel bits (in clean logs!!) and just file at lunch and at the end of the day. Working all alone I usually average around 2,000 BFT a day with my ancient rig...but that figure also is counting sticking that 2.000 ft and filing and cleanup at the end of the day and the rest of the daily maintenance. Can run about 4000 BFT a day with a takeaway/edger man. This is sawing boards...sawing timber the production goes up...I think my record is around 6500 BFT/day with 3 guys working it...and this mill was made before the turn of the LAST century....every thing is babbit bearings and flat belts. Babbit bearings requires a lot of B&C oil cut with diesel. More diesel in the winter and less in the summer LOL!!! She ain't all that greener rig!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont think i will be able to help.
> leaving soon to go pick up a big hard drive for my securuty DVR
> this one should record 28 days.
> then it starts over.
> does that sound familiar ????



Ron that sounds like you got things set up very well! 28 days?Sounds like a movie to me LOL I have a security system too! Smith&Wesson plus Remington LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron that sounds like you got things set up very well! 28 days?Sounds like a movie to me LOL I have a security system too! Smith&Wesson plus Remington LOL



What did the back quack have to say John?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What did the back quack have to say John?



Come back in 2 months and take some aleve with the blue pills. :msp_confused: I think I better find another Dr. ? This guy don't even try to do anything?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Seems like most of 'em think that. $99 for a used Wildthing around here. Pull cord hanging out 3 or 4 inches, covered in grime, dull chain, crooked bar... It's unbelievable. When you ask about making a deal on a decent one, they say "That's not the asking price, that is THE price." Some of these new folks don't know how to treat folks or deal.



I didn't stop in there today.Didn't feel all that great after that drive LOL Plus I got a lot of saws to fix right now! LOL I just hate to miss a good deal! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Come back in 2 months and take some aleve with the blue pills. :msp_confused: I think I better find another Dr. ? This guy don't even try to do anything?



Not making any headway with this current quack,...might find another that can help more.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not making any headway with this current quack,...might find another that can help more.



No I sure don't get nothing out of this guy? Its a bit of a pain to change Drs. but I think it would be a great idea!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No I sure don't get nothing out of this guy? Its a bit of a pain to change Drs. but I think it would be a great idea!



There must be a better one out there somewhere...LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

*Picked up some projects*

Yesterday I went to a shop I have been going to for a few years where the owners let me pick through the "junk pile" in the back. Sometimes there is great stuff, sometimes not. This was the haul yesterday:

















Any thoughts?


----------



## tbone75

What a pile ! LOL Lots of fun in that pile! i got some ryobi whacker parts if you need them?And the 3314 style saw you got there!Let me know what you need for them?


----------



## tbone75

That real OLD Homelite looks like it may clean up good?


----------



## jimdad07

Evening guys. Everybody having a good day?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Evening guys. Everybody having a good day?



Hi Jim not to bad today.How about you?


----------



## diggers_dad

Hi Jim! Great day here. 

John, according to the shop guy, the only thing wrong was the starter cord when it was brought in.


----------



## diggers_dad

Gotta fry some taters to go with my brown beans. Be back in a while.


----------



## pioneerguy600

They have been picked pretty clean, going to sell parts on eBay?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Evening guys. Everybody having a good day?




Hi Jim, ...I had a very good day, hope you did also.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That real OLD Homelite looks like it may clean up good?



Yeah,..its one of the good ones, blue and white with a stack instead of a muffler and points& condenser ign. I have a truckload of them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Gotta fry some taters to go with my brown beans. Be back in a while.



Fried taters and brown bread,..mmmmm---mmmmmm.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..its one of the good ones, blue and white with a stack instead of a muffler and points& condenser ign. I have a truckload of them.



What saw is that Jerry? I have a 101 that I want to get to some time soon? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What saw is that Jerry? I have a 101 that I want to get to some time soon? LOL



I would say its an XL12, the XL Auto came out later and was red and black, some later XL12`s were also red and black.


----------



## tbone75

I am having soup beans with ham and corn bread tonight !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would say its an XL12, the XL Auto came out later and was red and black, some later XL12`s were also red and black.



Good saws from what I read on here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My FIL gave me 20 odd XL12`s and XLA`s along with his 922 and the big 663. The mill he worked for has 45 gal drums full of old homelite parts and saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good saws from what I read on here.



Oh they are, solid as a rock and built like a tank.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am having soup beans with ham and corn bread tonight !



Lucky you, that`s good grub. I had to make do with halibuit steaks, mashed taters, green beans, peas and broccoli with cheese sauce...:msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My FIL gave me 20 odd XL12`s and XLA`s along with his 922 and the big 663. The mill he worked for has 45 gal drums full of old homelite parts and saws.



WOW :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lucky you, that`s good grub. I had to make do with halibuit steaks, mashed taters, green beans, peas and broccoli with cheese sauce...:msp_unsure:



:msp_razz: Trade ya !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_razz: Trade ya !!!!



LOL,...Do you like mould also?...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...Do you like mould also?...:hmm3grin2orange:



It could be a little moldy by the time it got here LOL Plus I would starve before it got here!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I need to find one of those blue Homelites. I really like the look of that saw.


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> I need to find one of those blue Homelites. I really like the look of that saw.



Don't know if you can talk Marc out of it? But you can try LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time to eat ! Back in a bit :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It could be a little moldy by the time it got here LOL Plus I would starve before it got here!



You bet!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mill_wannabe said:


> I need to find one of those blue Homelites. I really like the look of that saw.



I got a fairly nice one,


----------



## dancan

Time to pull the thread up from the bottom of the page .
Slackers own Husky's .


----------



## little possum

Imma slacker  Mom's homemade vegetable soup for supper.


----------



## dancan

I had the wife's homemade chicken pot pie .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I go researching for an hour and this thread drops like a rock....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Diggersdad I have one im looking to get rid of  PM me. 

Went to Chinese with my gf and her mom. :msp_mellow:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Hi Jim not to bad today.How about you?



Having a pretty good day, suffering from saw depression. Waiting to see what happens with my 9010, hopefully it doesn't take too long to get it resolved. I know from the last time that I don't care for moving at the speed of Makita. This latest development has me thinking of building a bandmill and saving the saws for the Alaskan and mini-mills along with firewood and tree dropping. Not sure yet, it will be easier to decide when I see which way the cat is going to jump.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Having a pretty good day, suffering from saw depression. Waiting to see what happens with my 9010, hopefully it doesn't take too long to get it resolved. I know from the last time that I don't care for moving at the speed of Makita. This latest development has me thinking of building a bandmill and saving the saws for the Alaskan and mini-mills along with firewood and tree dropping. Not sure yet, it will be easier to decide when I see which way the cat is going to jump.



If I were you, I would consider investing the 1000big ones. And research into mounting a lawnmower engine and clutch system?


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Having a pretty good day, suffering from saw depression. Waiting to see what happens with my 9010, hopefully it doesn't take too long to get it resolved. I know from the last time that I don't care for moving at the speed of Makita. This latest development has me thinking of building a bandmill and saving the saws for the Alaskan and mini-mills along with firewood and tree dropping. Not sure yet, it will be easier to decide when I see which way the cat is going to jump.



Jim How goes it?? I take it you didn't catch my suggestion/opinion in posts #26401 and #26421.....


----------



## tbone75

Got the OL tucked in already!She was tired from a hard day at work.Got me a 28" bar to put on one P52 in the xmas thread ! Thanks to Arrowhead/Ed  Guess I better get to putting one together LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Got the OL tucked in already!She was tired from a hard day at work.Got me a 28" bar to put on one P52 in the xmas thread ! Thanks to Arrowhead/Ed  Guess I better get to putting one together LOL



What are you lacking John?


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Jim How goes it?? I take it you didn't catch my suggestion/opinion in posts #26401 and #26421.....



I probable missed it, I have missed a lot on here lately. I'm going back right now to see what you said.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> What are you lacking John?



Effort LOL I want to go real slow with the P52s plus paint them up.Try to make them look like new and run like new!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Jim I am real sorry for your saw troubles but I have some real basic theories on the conversion of round wood to square wood. Now this is my opinion of course and I also know you've put a lot of time into the design and building of your chainsaw mill not to mention the investment in the fuzzed out dolly. As Jerry just said there is no other work a saw can do that is harder on a 2 stroke than sustained high speed operation at full load (bar buried), they are just not designed for this type of operation but will do it for short durations such as milling out a couple planks for a table or something similar. I think you should abandon the thought of milling enough wood to construct a shop with you chainsaw. There must by guys in your area that do custom sawing on site with a portable bandsaw mill or a Mobil demension mill. It's cheap, quick and you are not the hook for repairs. Or the next phase would be picking up your own portable or better yet perhaps where you have tractors, a small Belsaw rotary mill. If you go bandsaw don't go any thing less than a wood miser....all the cheaper bandsaws I've seen prople buy were just grief and sawed poor lumber. I give you this advise as a person who has milled several hundreds of thousands of BF on an giant, ancient lefthand, flatbelt driven, stationary diesel powered mill. In the 26 yrs I've owned that mill I've broken nearly everything at least once all the way from diesel crankshafts clear through the powertrain to the saw guides and even once completely destroyed a $2500.00 saw plate.
> 
> If you like wood there is nothing more interesting than opening up a saw log to see what's inside for grain, color, quaiity etc. But if you are going to saw any amount the machine has to be very strong and designed for it or you're just:bang::bang::bang::bang: Know what I'm sayin??



I did miss this post, and you are correct all they way. I love to mill wood, just as much as I love running saws. I am sure that I will be building a bandmill, I just have to research enough to do it right. I have most of the materials kicking around and unfortunately I can't afford to buy one or have someone come out and mill for me, things are extremely tight right now. I have to read the other post yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Effort LOL I want to go real slow with the P52s plus paint them up.Try to make them look like new and run like new!



I have one you can model it after...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have one you can model it after...LOL



Only one? LOL Or just one NEW one? LOL


----------



## tbone75

You get your big hard drive Ron?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only one? LOL Or just one NEW one? LOL



One new one...LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> They have been picked pretty clean, going to sell parts on eBay?


I already have some odds and ends in the 021 family so I think there's enough to build at least one good one, maybe even two. I've never sold anything on ebay. I figure somebody on here will need some parts out of that pile. If nothing else, the Poulans will be good porting practice. I have enough pieces and parts besides those to make a couple of saws anyway. 





pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..its one of the good ones, blue and white with a stack instead of a muffler and points& condenser ign. I have a truckload of them.


Yeah, he mentioned the stack. Said it was loud but the saw was nearly bulletproof. Something about the series with the stack being a bit better than others. Supposedly only needed a cord when it came in.





pioneerguy600 said:


> I would say its an XL12, the XL Auto came out later and was red and black, some later XL12`s were also red and black.


Right on the money. XL12





pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh they are, solid as a rock and built like a tank.


He said they were around a 50+ cc saw and pretty stout, too. Does that sound right?


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> I already have some odds and ends in the 021 family so I think there's enough to build at least one good one, maybe even two. I've never sold anything on ebay. I figure somebody on here will need some parts out of that pile. If nothing else, the Poulans will be good porting practice. I have enough pieces and parts besides those to make a couple of saws anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he mentioned the stack. Said it was loud but the saw was nearly bulletproof. Something about the series with the stack being a bit better than others. Supposedly only needed a cord when it came in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right on the money. XL12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said they were around a 50+ cc saw and pretty stout, too. Does that sound right?




Yeah,..they are in the 50 cc class and likely the most popular firewood chainsaw ever sold in N.A.


----------



## tbone75

Got to throw some wood on the fire.BRB


----------



## diggers_dad

Sorry it took so long to get back from supper. Had good brown beans with ham hocks in 'em. Been on the stove all day long. Good stuff, I put some onions in with 'em about 2 this afternoon. My oldest daughter fried cornbread and my mom and dad stopped by to say hello, so when mom saw me fryin' taters she pushed me away from the stove and finished 'em for me. Then they stayed for supper and we visited for quite a while.

The saws for Digger from Chainsaw Mike 1 arrived today and caused quite a stir. Three Poulan XXV saws, all seem to be good candidates for rebuilding. Mike really went over the top. He made one 9 year old feel like king of the world.

We (well, really Digger) tore into a couple and remembered most everything from before. Even took the time to tell his mom what the carb was, identify the flywheel, etc. Made me proud!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> True there is money involved...that's why I suggested a Belsaw rotary mill..I've seen a number of those for sale in the $2500 range and he could run probably run one of those off his tractor PTO. They are still pretty light duty but can be improved on. A lot of those get bought before the buyer has a clear understanding of how much hard work is involved in sawing lumber and after the initial thrill is over they just sit. Personally not a big fan of bandsaw mills..as I said Wood miser is as low I would advise anyone to go and even then......you can only saw a very few hundred ft and must replace the blade with a fresh one...most guys I've seen carry a bunch sharp blades with them all the time as it take so long to sharpen them. On my rotary mill I can get 15-20,000 BFT on a set of steel bits (in clean logs!!) and just file at lunch and at the end of the day. Working all alone I usually average around 2,000 BFT a day with my ancient rig...but that figure also is counting sticking that 2.000 ft and filing and cleanup at the end of the day and the rest of the daily maintenance. Can run about 4000 BFT a day with a takeaway/edger man. This is sawing boards...sawing timber the production goes up...I think my record is around 6500 BFT/day with 3 guys working it...and this mill was made before the turn of the LAST century....every thing is babbit bearings and flat belts. Babbit bearings requires a lot of B&C oil cut with diesel. More diesel in the winter and less in the summer LOL!!! She ain't all that greener rig!!!



Wow! That is some cutting. I agree with both you and Ron that the chainsaw mill just isn't feasable with what I want to do. I will study out all the aspects of it and end up building my own mill. I have a very good base that can be improved upon and I can get a hold of an old snow blower engine that still works pretty well for next to nothing around here. I have a couple of old dead haybines in the back 40 that I can get a lot of parts that I need off of them for different things on the mill. We will see what develops.


----------



## jimdad07

About that time for me guys, I have to be out the door pretty early in the morning. See you guys later. Robin I might be giving you a shout at some point soon to pick your noggin a little on mills. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Wow! That is some cutting. I agree with both you and Ron that the chainsaw mill just isn't feasable with what I want to do. I will study out all the aspects of it and end up building my own mill. I have a very good base that can be improved upon and I can get a hold of an old snow blower engine that still works pretty well for next to nothing around here. I have a couple of old dead haybines in the back 40 that I can get a lot of parts that I need off of them for different things on the mill. We will see what develops.



I bet you'd be downright HANDY to have as a neighbor. You sound a little like my brother, he can fabricate darn near anything with leftovers and scrap and make it look good when it's done.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> About that time for me guys, I have to be out the door pretty early in the morning. See you guys later. Robin I might be giving you a shout at some point soon to pick your noggin a little on mills. Have a good day tomorrow guys.



Nite Jim have a good one!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You get your big hard drive Ron?



WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO START A FIGHT !! ??
dont know WHAT he did to clean it before selling.
my XP machine wouldnt see it.
had to hook it to a vista machine to initialize it and had to mount it as a GPT drive.wouldnt go as a MBR drive 
useless on the xp or dvr so had to hook it back to the xp machine and go to the command prompt and "clean" the drive.then XP saw it and had to intialize again and etc..etc,.. etc..
now running checkdisk on it,taking a LONG time.
i sure miss the good old days of,

C>


----------



## diggers_dad

Hey John. You guys sure were chatty while I was at supper. I hope Jim gets that mill saw thing worked out. 

Did you think any more about switching doctors?


----------



## Cantdog

Good luck Jim...bandsaws still go against my grain.... once you got it built don't forget you will need a sharpener and another tool to set the teeth...cause you'll be doing a LOT of that....I'll continue to maintain that a small investment in a used small rotary mill to run off your tractor is your best bet and will last for yrs and yrs. You'll be able to saw your stuff for a new shop and when your done the neighbors will be naggin you to saw a few here and there IF the dimensional quality is constant...thick and thin does not make for pleasant carpentry. But this is just my best advise as to the easiest, most functional way to go...from my experience, being a carpenter and sawyer and from others I know who chose a different route. I sense in you a need to do it all yourself, which is commendable and an adventure in itself. All the best..enjoy!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Im thinking I found me a new saw  
Jerry dont get mad but its an orange turd :0


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO START A FIGHT !! ??
> dont know WHAT he did to clean it before selling.
> my XP machine wouldnt see it.
> had to hook it to a vista machine to initialize it and had to mount it as a GPT drive.wouldnt go as a MBR drive
> useless on the xp or dvr so had to hook it back to the xp machine and go to the command prompt and "clean" the drive.then XP saw it and had to intialize again and etc..etc,.. etc..
> now running checkdisk on it,taking a LONG time.
> i sure miss the good old days of,
> 
> C>



Yikes!! Good thing you know what your doing LOL If it don't work when I plug it in I am done LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO START A FIGHT !! ??
> dont know WHAT he did to clean it before selling.
> my XP machine wouldnt see it.
> had to hook it to a vista machine to initialize it and had to mount it as a GPT drive.wouldnt go as a MBR drive
> useless on the xp or dvr so had to hook it back to the xp machine and go to the command prompt and "clean" the drive.then XP saw it and had to intialize again and etc..etc,.. etc..
> now running checkdisk on it,taking a LONG time.
> i sure miss the good old days of,
> 
> C>



Hmm..... If you know what "C>" is.....spring chicken you ain't.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hey John. You guys sure were chatty while I was at supper. I hope Jim gets that mill saw thing worked out.
> 
> Did you think any more about switching doctors?



Yes!!! I am done with that quack!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hmm..... If you know what "C>" is.....spring chicken you ain't.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im thinking I found me a new saw
> Jerry dont get mad but its an orange turd :0



OK Spill the beans?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im thinking I found me a new saw
> Jerry dont get mad but its an orange turd :0



Its ok,.you need to try them all before you find the ones that fit/suite you best.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its ok,.you need to try them all before you find the ones that fit/suite you best.



Jerry!!!! Your letting him off to easy! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> About that time for me guys, I have to be out the door pretty early in the morning. See you guys later. Robin I might be giving you a shout at some point soon to pick your noggin a little on mills. Have a good day tomorrow guys.



Nite Jim Anytime give me a holler.....I got lots of free advise!!!!!LOLOL!!!

Nite All.... I'm on the side too......


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> OK Spill the beans?



He's tryin' to talk me out of an old 55 Rancher that is pretty rough. I think he may be optimistic about it's potential.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nite Jim Anytime give me a holler.....I got lots of free advise!!!!!LOLOL!!!
> 
> Nite All.... I'm on the side too......



Take care Robin


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> He's tryin' to talk me out of an old 55 Rancher that is pretty rough. I think he may be optimistic about it's potential.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

John,

Are you looking for one that can fix your back? If you find one I'd be interested in knowing who it is or how he fixes you. I ain't that many years behind you and mine gives me fits sometimes. Did you do something to injure yours?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John,
> 
> Are you looking for one that can fix your back? If you find one I'd be interested in knowing who it is or how he fixes you. I ain't that many years behind you and mine gives me fits sometimes. Did you do something to injure yours?



I blew out 2 disc over the past 12 years.2 surgeries and now degenerated disc.The bottom 2 are gone now so its bone to bone.They told me the next one up will likely blow out next some time.Not much of anything they can do so far? I know there is something out there they can do to help.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me also, got some more cutting to do tomorrow, should have 2 more cord of good hardwood firewood for my friend after tomorrow. Night all


----------



## tbone75

I have had back trouble for a very long time.Started back when I was about 18 yrs. old.Just slowly got worse over the years.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me also, got some more cutting to do tomorrow, should have 2 more cord of good hardwood firewood for my friend after tomorrow. Night all



Have fun but be careful Jerry.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I have had back trouble for a very long time.Started back when I was about 18 yrs. old.Just slowly got worse over the years.



I don't have anything like that. I just did stupid stuff like pick up 35 gallon barrels full of oil to show folks I could. I almost got a 55 gallon barrel up one day. Waaaayyyy stupid. I can remember coming home and just being able to make it to the easy chair before I collapsed. Nights sleeping on a board, on the floor with feet in a chair, that kind of stuff. 

Bone on bone! I had that with a shoulder but they fixed it. It hurt like the devil himself was in there with a knife just prodding around. I can't imagine having that kind of pain on my spine.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I don't have anything like that. I just did stupid stuff like pick up 35 gallon barrels full of oil to show folks I could. I almost got a 55 gallon barrel up one day. Waaaayyyy stupid. I can remember coming home and just being able to make it to the easy chair before I collapsed. Nights sleeping on a board, on the floor with feet in a chair, that kind of stuff.
> 
> Bone on bone! I had that with a shoulder but they fixed it. It hurt like the devil himself was in there with a knife just prodding around. I can't imagine having that kind of pain on my spine.



The 7 or 8 years I worked in the oil field doing things my skinny arse shouldn't have done didn't do me any good either! LOL Did a lot of sleeping that way over the years too! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The back trouble is what got me into saws big time.I had to find something to do where I could sit and work.I always loved chainsaws and working on them is a real blast to me!I have learned so much from these guys on here its just amazing!I could never do it with out them! I can only go at it a couple hours at a time but that works out just fine for me.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> The back trouble is what got me into saws big time.I had to find something to do where I could sit and work.I always loved chainsaws and working on them is a real blast to me!I have learned so much from these guys on here its just amazing!I could never do it with out them! I can only go at it a couple hours at a time but that works out just fine for me.



It is amazing all of the knowledge that's on here. The kicker is (almost) everyone wants to help out. Some trick they learned, a shortcut, small improvement, encouragement, IPL's, technical data, I could go on and on. I stumbled onto this site trying to figure out why there were so many 16" chains. I thought a 16" chain was a 16" chain was a 16" chain. Somebody said "Order some from Bailey's, they have a bar and chain selector on their website". I did. I blinked my eyes and suddenly I'm surrounded by saws and still want more. It's crazy! And very fun!

Oh yeah, I read the chatter on the swap meet about the 038. It sounds like I really let a good one slip through my hands. I hope that saw is a *sweetheart*. I know the potential is there and I think you are at the point where you can take your time and really make it look AND run great. Have fun with it!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> It is amazing all of the knowledge that's on here. The kicker is (almost) everyone wants to help out. Some trick they learned, a shortcut, small improvement, encouragement, IPL's, technical data, I could go on and on. I stumbled onto this site trying to figure out why there were so many 16" chains. I thought a 16" chain was a 16" chain was a 16" chain. Somebody said "Order some from Bailey's, they have a bar and chain selector on their website". I did. I blinked my eyes and suddenly I'm surrounded by saws and still want more. It's crazy! And very fun!
> 
> Oh yeah, I read the chatter on the swap meet about the 038. It sounds like I really let a good one slip through my hands. I hope that saw is a *sweetheart*. I know the potential is there and I think you are at the point where you can take your time and really make it look AND run great. Have fun with it!



Yes the great thing is how these guys go out of there way to help!They don't want to see any saw sitting and not running LOL I am right there with them! The 038 is going to get some good care.I want to make it a real nice one to keep!Thanks again Marc!


----------



## Cantdog

Meow..............


----------



## dancan

One's out , one's in and the dog's been dewatered already .
I didn't save any coffee but I'll be making more for the Slackers .


----------



## dancan

And the drive by post and snooze does not count as a non-ZZZSlacker activity .


----------



## dancan

The day's a wastin'


[video=youtube;mKQnbFWrUQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=mKQnbFWrUQM[/video]


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Mornin' Dan.

Jim, there's some good info on building bandmills here - Home Built Bandsaw Bandmill - Build your own Bandsaw Sawmill
I've wanted to put one together for the fun of fabbing, hence the username. I really don't need one, but I like the idea of the urban logger doing slabs and blanks for woodworkers. That site has some pretty neat DIY tooth setters and sharpeners.

Robin has the real experience, though, and he's the one you should listen too. I would have to think that what you've invested in the Dolmar would fund someone milling quite a bit of wood for your shop. Still, if given the choice between hiring out and buying or building a machine and doing MUCH more work myself, I choose the latter every time.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Chilly out there this morning.


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Mornin' Dan.
> 
> Jim, there's some good info on building bandmills here - Home Built Bandsaw Bandmill - Build your own Bandsaw Sawmill
> I've wanted to put one together for the fun of fabbing, hence the username. I really don't need one, but I like the idea of the urban logger doing slabs and blanks for woodworkers. That site has some pretty neat DIY tooth setters and sharpeners.
> 
> Robin has the real experience, though, and he's the one you should listen too. I would have to think that what you've invested in the Dolmar would fund someone milling quite a bit of wood for your shop. Still, if given the choice between hiring out and buying or building a machine and doing MUCH more work myself, I choose the latter every time.



Looks like some great info on that site! Jim will like that!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> And the drive by post and snooze does not count as a non-ZZZSlacker activity .




LOL!! Who??,.. me???? LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

:hmm3grin2orange: I think he was talking about you Robin :hmm3grin2orange: I should have yelled at him when I went to bed around 1 am LOL I could send one of my cats up to squall in his ear.Thats what mine do get right up by your head and give it to you right in your ear!If that don't work they walk across my chest and get the other ear! The good thing is I don't need a litter box to smell up the house! I like them because of the crazy things they do! I laugh my arse off all day at them :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning everyone. Still a bit of snow here in Northwest Arkansas but not enough to cause problems. Chilly outside, 27 or 28 degrees Fahrenheit. I see John has went back to bed while the rest of us are up and running already. Biscuits and gravy here if you're hungry...


----------



## little possum

Biscuits and gravy, and coffee?? I had cereal 

Slacking here. Sure hope they get more orders at work. Supposed to get to go help on the $$$$ horse barn..


----------



## roncoinc

Dont know whats with this weather.
got some rain last nite but still warm out.
havent had a fire in the woodstove for days now,havent even got into my winters supply of wood yet 
no fire and 73 in house.

almost finished setting up hard drive for security DVR,prob is i get distracted by to many things.
think one of the cameras died on me too 
i can see were buying a plug and play setup would be the way to go instead of pieceing it together myself.
done it before,can do it again..

Hope to make it to PO today to mail out a jug and coil 
would like to clean up another saw to put on CL also.

Jm visiting a sawmill may give him some good ideas also..wonder if some of them mill's ever have some old left over parts that could be used.
i could see a big old circular saw blade driven by a 20hp lawnmower engine ?

John,are you cleared for yanking yet ??


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Dont know whats with this weather.
> got some rain last nite but still warm out.
> havent had a fire in the woodstove for days now,havent even got into my winters supply of wood yet
> no fire and 73 in house.
> 
> almost finished setting up hard drive for security DVR,prob is i get distracted by to many things.
> think one of the cameras died on me too
> i can see were buying a plug and play setup would be the way to go instead of pieceing it together myself.
> done it before,can do it again..
> 
> Hope to make it to PO today to mail out a jug and coil
> would like to clean up another saw to put on CL also.
> 
> Jm visiting a sawmill may give him some good ideas also..wonder if some of them mill's ever have some old left over parts that could be used.
> i could see a big old circular saw blade driven by a 20hp lawnmower engine ?
> 
> John,are you cleared for yanking yet ??



My only comment to the "yanking" question will be that he was up late last night and I haven't seen him on here since 7:30 or so. 

I had thought about listing some stuff on CL. Have you had success with that? Any tips or ideas?

Thanks, Marc


----------



## tbone75

Just got back home!Had to run in to town.Had to go take care of insc. paper work crap.Its rain and snow mixed out there now!YUK !! And no yanking just yet :hmm3grin2orange: Dang thing still hurts! But not as bad so its healing up. Tomorrow morning I go see the plant Dr. again.That is just for there paper work.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Good morning everyone. Still a bit of snow here in Northwest Arkansas but not enough to cause problems. Chilly outside, 27 or 28 degrees Fahrenheit. I see John has went back to bed while the rest of us are up and running already. Biscuits and gravy here if you're hungry...



I had to run into town!I missed filling out some paper work for my incs. :bang: I ask can it wait till tomorrow? NO !! LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

tbone75 said:


> And no yanking just yet :hmm3grin2orange: Dang thing still hurts! But not as bad so its healing up.



That's sig-worthy right there. :msp_lol:


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> That's sig-worthy right there. :msp_lol:



Oh my !! I didn't see that ! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: BTW ! Your right !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Dont know whats with this weather.
> got some rain last nite but still warm out.
> havent had a fire in the woodstove for days now,havent even got into my winters supply of wood yet
> no fire and 73 in house.
> 
> almost finished setting up hard drive for security DVR,prob is i get distracted by to many things.
> think one of the cameras died on me too
> i can see were buying a plug and play setup would be the way to go instead of pieceing it together myself.
> done it before,can do it again..
> 
> Hope to make it to PO today to mail out a jug and coil
> would like to clean up another saw to put on CL also.
> 
> Jm visiting a sawmill may give him some good ideas also..wonder if some of them mill's ever have some old left over parts that could be used.
> i could see a big old circular saw blade driven by a 20hp lawnmower engine ?
> 
> John,are you cleared for yanking yet ??




There was lots of old milling stuff around the country side but its getting cleaned up and sold for scrap now. I bought an entire mill for $600. , cost me $400. to move it home. A good machinist friend and I rebuilt it and changed everything we could over to ball bearings or roller bearings to get away from the babbit bearings. Any pieces that were wood got changed out for suitable steel members and we used a 5 ton International straight truck with the rear frame cut and modified for the power unit. It had a 48 and 50" insert a tooth rotary blades and a nice 4 sided planer+ a two sided planer that came with the whole deal. It would likely cost $3500-$4000 for the rotary mill today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> And no yanking just yet :hmm3grin2orange: Dang thing still hurts!
> 
> Hope its not worn out!..:msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no yanking just yet :hmm3grin2orange: Dang thing still hurts!
> 
> Hope its not worn out!..:msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange: Me too !!! :biggrin: Wife would trade me in! :hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

Talk about open mouth insert foot! I just ate the whole shoe ! :help: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I had to run into town!I missed filling out some paper work for my incs. :bang: I ask can it wait till tomorrow? NO !! LOL



Suuuuuure you went to town. I know you older fellas need the occasional morning nap after you've been up running to the bathroom all night.....


----------



## diggers_dad

Mill_wannabe said:


> That's sig-worthy right there. :msp_lol:



It's just too easy sometimes....


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Suuuuuure you went to town. I know you older fellas need the occasional morning nap after you've been up running to the bathroom all night.....



One of them old man naps sure does sound good right now! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> It's just too easy sometimes....



Yep I am easy! Cheap too ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got to go fire the stove back up.I took off with out fixing it first :msp_confused: Plus the step-kids car is sitting here with a flat tire? You guys have fun beating the old broken down man up while I am gone :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

*Homelite XL12*

I don't see me getting into this Homelite. Ain't my flavor. Any of you fellas have an interest in it? I figured I'd let you guys see it before I tried to do anything with it.

















The only thing I see wrong with it is a piece is broken off near the top of the starter, which you can see in the 3rd picture.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Got to go fire the stove back up.I took off with out fixing it first :msp_confused: Plus the step-kids car is sitting here with a flat tire? You guys have fun beating the old broken down man up while I am gone :hmm3grin2orange:



You're kiddin' me, right? Do they expect you to change that for them? Tell me it ain't true!!!

I'm not happy about that for a couple of reasons but I'll start with the "yanking" comment earlier. Changing a tire would be a great way to tear everything loose!


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> My only comment to the "yanking" question will be that he was up late last night and I haven't seen him on here since 7:30 or so.
> 
> I had thought about listing some stuff on CL. Have you had success with that? Any tips or ideas?
> 
> Thanks, Marc



I sell saws on CL.
only prob is you have to sell em cheap !! 
just sold a jonsered 450 for $125 but i didnt have but like $5 into it.

tips are,make sure the saw starts easy and runs good and a good discription.
a youtube video of starting it and cutting a piece of wood sells most of mine.
sometimes the buyers dont even want me to bother starting it,say they already seen it run and cut 
i do anyway,,and dont forget the tailgate warranty !!
no listing,no listing fee,no ebay fee,no paypal fee,mo long distance whining,no packing,no shipping,no trips to PO,,just cash and see ya later !


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> You're kiddin' me, right? Do they expect you to change that for them? Tell me it ain't true!!!
> 
> I'm not happy about that for a couple of reasons but I'll start with the "yanking" comment earlier. Changing a tire would be a great way to tear everything loose!



No way I would change a tire for him! I just aired it up LOL Not being mean but the kid went out this morning it was flat.Said he couldn't get it to take air?? Oh my!!!!!! I went out and aired it up! He is 17 and can't air up a tire? He has many times before? :bang: I have given up on that boy? Never seen anything like him? I try and try with him but it goes no where at all :bang: 6 years of trying has done no good at all :bang: It takes a lot for me to give up on anything.But this is one of them times! You just can't help someone that won't help them selves or even try :bang:


----------



## tbone75

I had to slack a little :msp_biggrin: I took a nap


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> I sell saws on CL.
> only prob is you have to sell em cheap !!
> just sold a jonsered 450 for $125 but i didnt have but like $5 into it.
> 
> tips are,make sure the saw starts easy and runs good and a good discription.
> a youtube video of starting it and cutting a piece of wood sells most of mine.
> sometimes the buyers dont even want me to bother starting it,say they already seen it run and cut
> i do anyway,,and dont forget the tailgate warranty !!
> no listing,no listing fee,no ebay fee,no paypal fee,mo long distance whining,no packing,no shipping,no trips to PO,,just cash and see ya later !



Thanks! One dumb question. Does the "tailgate warranty" mean the warranty runs out when it leaves my tailgate?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> No way I would change a tire for him! I just aired it up LOL Not being mean but the kid went out this morning it was flat.Said he couldn't get it to take air?? Oh my!!!!!! I went out and aired it up! He is 17 and can't air up a tire? He has many times before? :bang: I have given up on that boy? Never seen anything like him? I try and try with him but it goes no where at all :bang: 6 years of trying has done no good at all :bang: It takes a lot for me to give up on anything.But this is one of them times! You just can't help someone that won't help them selves or even try :bang:



Well, I'll say this for ya...your patience is muuuuch better than mine. I won't comment on what my actions might have been 'cause I wasn't there and it ain't mine to do, but I'm pretty sure I would have handled it much worse than that. Crap...my wife changed a flat tire once when she was 8 months pregnant and it was raining!! Not a really hard rain, but still...


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I had to slack a little :msp_biggrin: I took a nap



Yeah, I took one, too. I must be gettin' older than I thought. 

I used that Poulan crank you sent. The piston was smaller than mine, so I was concerned about the crank as far as weight and dimensions. I measured everything on the crank and flywheel against my old one and they are identical. I cleaned up my old piston and ring and put them on the new crank. Everything looked good for clearance and seems ok so far but I haven't finished putting it back together. The old piston and ring only have about 130lbs of compression in that cylinder, but it should run ok.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Almosr couldnt find the thread! Lol! 
I got a picturre for yall  new truck woho! In IL now heading to NJ 
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Yeah, I took one, too. I must be gettin' older than I thought.
> 
> I used that Poulan crank you sent. The piston was smaller than mine, so I was concerned about the crank as far as weight and dimensions. I measured everything on the crank and flywheel against my old one and they are identical. I cleaned up my old piston and ring and put them on the new crank. Everything looked good for clearance and seems ok so far but I haven't finished putting it back together. The old piston and ring only have about 130lbs of compression in that cylinder, but it should run ok.



130 is just fine for them.it will run great! The cranks are all the same in them saws.The piston I thought you may use some day? LOL I am sure its a 36cc piston.


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Almosr couldnt find the thread! Lol!
> I got a picturre for yall  new truck woho! In IL now heading to NJ
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Looks nice, how does it ride?

Sent from my Acer desktop using a keyboard


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Almosr couldnt find the thread! Lol!
> I got a picturre for yall  new truck woho! In IL now heading to NJ
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Nice looking rig Jacob!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> 130 is just fine for them.it will run great! The cranks are all the same in them saws.The piston I thought you may use some day? LOL I am sure its a 36cc piston.



I didn't know that about the crank so I was being over-cautious. I'm sure I'll run across a 36cc sooner or later. I hate to say it, but I can fix one of those Poulans cheap and sell it quick. Perfect homeowner saw. Fun to play with. Every now and then Baileys will run a special on a bar and chain deal for those saws real cheap. I picked up 3 b/c last time for $50. Makes 'em even easier to sell.


----------



## tbone75

I did something today! Tore the last P52 I got down.One half of the case is broke.Cylinder is junk :msp_sad: Looks like carbon got it.Piston looks just fine?Got the case half with the crank still in it sitting on top the wood stove.Hope it comes out easy? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Wise man once said, and I quote: "HEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYY YOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUU GUUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYS!!!!!!!!":msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Thanks! One dumb question. Does the "tailgate warranty" mean the warranty runs out when it leaves my tailgate?



When your tailgate is out of site the warranty has ended !! 

had to fire up the woodstove to simmer stock for turkey soup.
cooked a turkey sunday and have the rest in a pot simmering 
43 deg out and 82 in the house !
raining lightly still but i still went and got some propane tanks filled.
less than 1/2 the price of having it delivered.

lots left on to-do list undune as i sit like a slug doing nothing


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I didn't know that about the crank so I was being over-cautious. I'm sure I'll run across a 36cc sooner or later. I hate to say it, but I can fix one of those Poulans cheap and sell it quick. Perfect homeowner saw. Fun to play with. Every now and then Baileys will run a special on a bar and chain deal for those saws real cheap. I picked up 3 b/c last time for $50. Makes 'em even easier to sell.



I can't sell one of them to save my butt! Got a pile of nice ones too! I may have something good to trade to you LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> When your tailgate is out of site the warranty has ended !!
> 
> had to fire up the woodstove to simmer stock for turkey soup.
> cooked a turkey sunday and have the rest in a pot simmering
> 43 deg out and 82 in the house !
> raining lightly still but i still went and got some propane tanks filled.
> less than 1/2 the price of having it delivered.
> 
> lots left on to-do list undune as i sit like a slug doing nothing



Dang Ron !! Turkey soup sounds good!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Wise man once said, and I quote: "HEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYY YOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUU GUUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYS!!!!!!!!":msp_w00t:



Hi Jim...Hows Mr Mini-Mac today :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> When your tailgate is out of site the warranty has ended !!
> 
> had to fire up the woodstove to simmer stock for turkey soup.
> cooked a turkey sunday and have the rest in a pot simmering
> 43 deg out and 82 in the house !
> raining lightly still but i still went and got some propane tanks filled.
> less than 1/2 the price of having it delivered.
> 
> lots left on to-do list undune as i sit like a slug doing nothing



Got it. I'm also with you on the slug impression. Some days are made for bein' lazy...



tbone75 said:


> I did something today! Tore the last P52 I got down.One half of the case is broke.Cylinder is junk :msp_sad: Looks like carbon got it.Piston looks just fine?Got the case half with the crank still in it sitting on top the wood stove.Hope it comes out easy? LOL



It got the cylinder but not the piston? Never seen that before.



tbone75 said:


> I can't sell one of them to save my butt! Got a pile of nice ones too! I may have something good to trade to you LOL



You can't sell 'em 'cause the smell of the Huskys keep folks away!! Just kiddin'. It's probably 'cause they know what a real saw is and don't want a box-store weekender.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

It rides like a damn cadillac. Ten times by the ol freightliner we had. Its a studio sleeper, it has a couch and all wood trim, pretty fancy 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Got it. I'm also with you on the slug impression. Some days are made for bein' lazy...
> 
> 
> 
> It got the cylinder but not the piston? Never seen that before.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't sell 'em 'cause the smell of the Huskys keep folks away!! Just kiddin'. It's probably 'cause they know what a real saw is and don't want a box-store weekender.



Lets see? I have a 220pro,260 Pro,195 farmhand,2 Homelite 33cc,Husky 142,3-3314 type one New! Plus 4 or 5 other Poulan somethings LOL


----------



## Fish

Heck, I am trying to start a fight on the sign thread, do I need to bring it here?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> It rides like a damn cadillac. Ten times by the ol freightliner we had. Its a studio sleeper, it has a couch and all wood trim, pretty fancy
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Your living high on the hog now!


----------



## tbone75

Fish said:


> Heck, I am trying to start a fight on the sign thread, do I need to bring it here?



Don't think you will get much out of us. LOL We just tease each other LOL


----------



## Fish

So this is more of a "sorority"???????


----------



## tbone75

Fish said:


> So this is more of a "sorority"???????



??? Don't think so LOL We welcome all here !


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Got it. I'm also with you on the slug impression. Some days are made for bein' lazy...
> 
> 
> 
> It got the cylinder but not the piston? Never seen that before.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't sell 'em 'cause the smell of the Huskys keep folks away!! Just kiddin'. It's probably 'cause they know what a real saw is and don't want a box-store weekender.



That is something it didn't score the piston too?


----------



## roncoinc

Fish said:


> Heck, I am trying to start a fight on the sign thread, do I need to bring it here?



Bring it on fishbreath


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Bring it on fishbreath



:msp_w00t: Ron is ready ! opcorn:


----------



## roncoinc

Fish said:


> So this is more of a "sorority"???????



NOT a sorority here !!
not all of us run stihl's


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Welcome fish 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Opps, the only thing you need to do is post a couple pics of a stihl and watch ron and john boil! Hahah

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NOT a sorority here !!
> not all of us run stihl's



You got it Ron! I run anything but a Mac LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Hi Jim...Hows Mr Mini-Mac today :msp_rolleyes:



Mr. Mini-Mac is well today. Tore down a big boiler today to nuts and bolts, took all the 5' tall sections apart and regasketted most of it. Have to go back tomorrow to finish it, I love it when I get to do those jobs. That one makes a guy a little sore after wrestling around 300# boiler sections all day. I see Fish is trying instigate in our thread... that is terrible Fish.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Mr. Mini-Mac is well today. Tore down a big boiler today to nuts and bolts, took all the 5' tall sections apart and regasketted most of it. Have to go back tomorrow to finish it, I love it when I get to do those jobs. That one makes a guy a little sore after wrestling around 300# boiler sections all day. I see Fish is trying instigate in our thread... that is terrible Fish.



Stihl after my Nephew to let me send this mini-crack to you LOL He likes that POS ???


----------



## tbone75

Ron did you scare Fish off?


----------



## tbone75

I better go check my crank case?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Stihl after my Nephew to let me send this mini-crack to you LOL He likes that POS ???



I'll pour holy water all over it and watch it disappear.


----------



## tbone75

The wood stove worked like a charm! Popped right out! Pic of the P&C and parts LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Lets see? I have a 220pro,260 Pro,195 farmhand,2 Homelite 33cc,Husky 142,3-3314 type one New! Plus 4 or 5 other Poulan somethings LOL



Yeah, but the shipping is worth as much as the saws!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron did you scare Fish off?



Mr Fish dont scare


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Yeah, but the shipping is worth as much as the saws!!



:hmm3grin2orange: Yep sure is.Would have to send a box full !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mr Fish dont scare



I don't know him?


----------



## tbone75

Just had left over soup beans.Wishing it was turkey soup Ron!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John your getting me jealous  

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> NOT a sorority here !!
> not all of us run stihl's



That was funny right there!!! I even like Stihls and it was funny....

I don't think Fish spooks too easy. I've seen him get right in there on some good discussions. He's floated me some parts a time or two and on top of that, darned if he ain't right on his diagnosis most of the time.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I don't know him?



He runs a site on ebay, I think it's "kysawparts" or something close. He was one of the first people to help me on here. He sent me a coil for an 028 just to help me out, no charge. 



tbone75 said:


> Just had left over soup beans.Wishing it was turkey soup Ron!



We had second day brown beans. They always get better the second day. Next time I'll make a BIG pot so they will last for 3 days.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I don't know him?



click on his name and read some of his post's


----------



## tbone75

Should have more saws to play with tomorrow?Got parts ordered for the other guys 038.Dang it! LOL Still after the 365 too! No luck yet. OL is offering me a back rub! Got to go!!!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> no yanking just yet :hmm3grin2orange: Dang thing still hurts!





pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope its not worn out!..:msp_ohmy:





tbone75 said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange: Me too !!! :biggrin: Wife would trade me in! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope shrinkage didn't happen from lack of use for you or your wife .
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> There was lots of old milling stuff around the country side but its getting cleaned up and sold for scrap now. I bought an entire mill for $600. , cost me $400. to move it home. A good machinist friend and I rebuilt it and changed everything we could over to ball bearings or roller bearings to get away from the babbit bearings. Any pieces that were wood got changed out for suitable steel members and we used a 5 ton International straight truck with the rear frame cut and modified for the power unit. It had a 48 and 50" insert a tooth rotary blades and a nice 4 sided planer+ a two sided planer that came with the whole deal. It would likely cost $3500-$4000 for the rotary mill today.




HAHAHA!!! I bought a right hand Chase mill a couple yrs ago.. It came in three 20' sections...30' ahead...30' on the take away....all the track and husk was set up on bolt together hemlock cribwork, 2.. 52" saw plates, a 20" ball bearing blower, carrage with numerous board, cant and log dogs plus a Lane Saywers Favorite. The drive was flat belt forward and reverse and the entire husk and arbor was all ball bearing and an 8' PTO shaft to run the whole thing off a hundred horse tractor. Jims is going to hate this...$400 loaded on my F450!!! If I had a piece of land with a 70' trailer slab to set it up on this mill could be operational in maybe two days..well...if I had a big tractor to run it!! LOL!! I would put it my mill except mine is a left hand and the building log brow can not be adapted to a right hand mill. But this is what I'm getting at...there are hundreds of older very good real sawmills to be had real cheap that will actually saw quanties of lumber and dimension stock at a realistic rate. These, for the most part have been driven out of business by retailers and numerous portable mills that come to you so you don't have to pay the over-the-road trucking on your logs. Everyone believes this is outdated technoligy with the computer driven bandmills ($40.000) that are around these days but I'm teling ya these old mils will still continue to produce great lumber long after the wimpy bandmills have been turned into Hybrid cars. I'm sure if you look around your area and talk to old men with hair shooting from their noses, ears and eyebrows you can find a retired rotary mill that needs love ( and your tractor as a power unit)and will repay you with volumes of lumber, slabs (firewood) and sawdust!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> NOT a sorority here !!
> not all of us run stihl's




TEN-4 Good Buddy!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Mr Fish dont scare



Way true!! But it's actually Mr Fisher....


----------



## little possum

You guys are makin me wanna tear into this Detroit power unit sittin outside. I had all intentions of buying a ol circle mill. Fella told me like 1500$. Motor isnt pullin fuel on its on, so IDK if its the lines/pump/injectors. Make a good winter project. 
Gonna try to talk the owner into letting me fix it, and setting it up for him. Then I have rights to use it


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope shrinkage didn't happen from lack of use for you or your wife .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan you are just to f'n funny somtimes!!!! Lmao!!!.............and you are pretty good at photoshop too!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> You guys are makin me wanna tear into this Detroit power unit sittin outside. I had all intentions of buying a ol circle mill. Fella told me like 1500$. Motor isnt pullin fuel on its on, so IDK if its the lines/pump/injectors. Make a good winter project.
> Gonna try to talk the owner into letting me fix it, and setting it up for him. Then I have rights to use it



LP what size Detroit ?? 71 series or 53 series??? Don't actually matter for nothin as they are ALL the same just bigger or smaller!! AND don't forget .........Detroits are????????????Two GD strokers!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HAHAHA!!! I bought a right hand Chase mill a couple yrs ago.. It came in three 20' sections...30' ahead...30' on the take away....all the track and husk was set up on bolt together hemlock cribwork, 2.. 52" saw plates, a 20" ball bearing blower, carrage with numerous board, cant and log dogs plus a Lane Saywers Favorite. The drive was flat belt forward and reverse and the entire husk and arbor was all ball bearing and an 8' PTO shaft to run the whole thing off a hundred horse tractor. Jims is going to hate this...$400 loaded on my F450!!! If I had a piece of land with a 70' trailer slab to set it up on this mill could be operational in maybe two days..well...if I had a big tractor to run it!! LOL!! I would put it my mill except mine is a left hand and the building log brow can not be adapted to a right hand mill. But this is what I'm getting at...there are hundreds of older very good real sawmills to be had real cheap that will actually saw quanties of lumber and dimension stock at a realistic rate. These, for the most part have been driven out of business by retailers and numerous portable mills that come to you so you don't have to pay the over-the-road trucking on your logs. Everyone believes this is outdated technoligy with the computer driven bandmills ($40.000) that are around these days but I'm teling ya these old mils will still continue to produce great lumber long after the wimpy bandmills have been turned into Hybrid cars. I'm sure if you look around your area and talk to old men with hair shooting from their noses, ears and eyebrows you can find a retired rotary mill that needs love ( and your tractor as a power unit)and will repay you with volumes of lumber, slabs (firewood) and sawdust!!




I know where there is an entire operational mill that I helped set up many years ago. I helped a fellow I met while taking machinist shop that was interested in my mill. He came around and checked out my mill and worked with me several weekends and was hooked . He bought out a mill that had cut timber and lumber for a ship building here on the shore. We both turned out some parts and did the same retrofit I did to mine. He had a large parcel of land up on the lake that had no road access so we hauled everything up over the ice in the winter, set it up and milled enough lumber to deck it in and erect a weather tight building over it. He then cut one day on his own and sadly passed away the next. The mill still sets there untouched.
Besides that one there is several that I know of that are still complete but have not run for many years.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I, for one, would get a huge kick out of bringing an old dormant mill back online. That would be a blast!


----------



## little possum

Cantdog said:


> LP what size Detroit ?? 71 series or 53 series??? Don't actually matter for nothin as they are ALL the same just bigger or smaller!! AND don't forget .........Detroits are????????????Two GD strokers!!!


4-71 I believe. Bout 10' of straight stack stickin outta the top. And years worth of oil protecting it from the elements.  Really wanna hear this beast running and pullin a load. I believe it is part of a Frick and part of a Meadows.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know where there is an entire operational mill that I helped set up many years ago. I helped a fellow I met while taking machinist shop that was interested in my mill. He came around and checked out my mill and worked with me several weekends and was hooked . He bought out a mill that had cut timber and lumber for a ship building here on the shore. We both turned out some parts and did the same retrofit I did to mine. He had a large parcel of land up on the lake that had no road access so we hauled everything up over the ice in the winter, set it up and milled enough lumber to deck it in and erect a weather tight building over it. He then cut one day on his own and sadly passed away the next. The mill still sets there untouched.
> Besides that one there is several that I know of that are still complete but have not run for many years.



Now that's a sad story Jerry.......not unlike my dad , 2 wks from his 93rd bday he and my mother went down to Stonington, he pumped out the boat, fueled it up, stopped on the way home at my house for a visit, went home, had supper, got up from the table and keeled over...all done.....took him 2 weeks to get to the island instead of the next day...but he's been there ever since...


But this is my point...there are hundreds of these abandonded/retired mills that can be had cheap...you know, the old guy passed away and the remaining relatives haven't a clue how to make it go.....or what to do with it.....and it's a scary contraption!!! Though not, perhaps competitive producers on the lumber market they are still able to produce for the private sector, vast quantities of milled goods very efficiently....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mill_wannabe said:


> I, for one, would get a huge kick out of bringing an old dormant mill back online. That would be a blast!




Seems like I`ve been working around them all my life and have fixed, rebuilt and fabricated most all the parts of a rotary at one time or another. I also grew up around the blacksmith shop, wood working shop where we built wooden wagons, woods sleighs and riding sleighs and all other sorts of wood related stuff, even furniture. Learned how to weld at a very early age and how to machine metal also. Rebuilding a dormant sawmill comes easily.


----------



## PB

Hey robin, do you think there is enough room in my yard for an old school mill? I think the neighbors would love the sound, smell, and mess. Could I borrow your "siren" muffler?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Now that's a sad story Jerry.......not unlike my dad , 2 wks from his 93rd bday he and my mother went down to Stonington, he pumped out the boat, fueled it up, stopped on the way home at my house for a visit, went home, had supper, got up from the table and keeled over...all done.....took him 2 weeks to get to the island instead of the next day...but he's been there ever since...
> 
> 
> But this is my point...there are hundreds of these abandonded/retired mills that can be had cheap...you know, the old guy passed away and the remaining relatives haven't a clue how to make it go.....or what to do with it.....and it's a scary contraption!!! Though not, perhaps competitive producers on the lumber market they are still able to produce for the private sector, vast quantities of milled goods very efficiently....



Sad part was, he was only 3 years older than me at the time, he passed away at 47, had a anuresim of the aorta, never knew he had that. There still is a few small scale mills still running and turning out product for local consumption, one on either side of me within 2 miles, both turning out lumber from logs logged on their own woodlots.


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> 4-71 I believe. Bout 10' of straight stack stickin outta the top. And years worth of oil protecting it from the elements.  Really wanna hear this beast running and pullin a load. I believe it is part of a Frick and part of a Meadows.



LOL!! 4-71 is a stout little 2 stroker......if it's not pulling fuel...there is either and airleak in the fuel line/filters or clogged filters or there is pump trouble. Very simple diesels...there is no injector pump..the injectors are run by cam operated rockers. Pumps are rather cheap...last one I bought was like $65.00 at a marine service center ($$$$$) Detroits are the ultimate "poor mans deisel" and the best for a sawmill......yes Jim Still 2 stroke!!! But bigger than the dolly.... 


My mill runs on a nearly new 4-53 detroit but all it does is run the main saw, drive and blower. The edger and cutoff/slab saw/conveyor are run buy seperate diesels.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Hey robin, do you think there is enough room in my yard for an old school mill? I think the neighbors would love the sound, smell, and mess. Could I borrow your "siren" muffler?




HAHA I'll bring that Chase right up...you get one of your FILs tractors to run it and we'll rock the neighborhood!! We'll float the logs down the Penobscot!!!


PS.... PB ....I finished off the last of the 12 oz Ballentines in the shop tonight.....LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

You guys been yacking it up ! LOL Got my back rub ! Tucked the OL in.So now to relax a bit before bed.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> HAHAHA!!! I bought a right hand Chase mill a couple yrs ago.. It came in three 20' sections...30' ahead...30' on the take away....all the track and husk was set up on bolt together hemlock cribwork, 2.. 52" saw plates, a 20" ball bearing blower, carrage with numerous board, cant and log dogs plus a Lane Saywers Favorite. The drive was flat belt forward and reverse and the entire husk and arbor was all ball bearing and an 8' PTO shaft to run the whole thing off a hundred horse tractor. Jims is going to hate this...$400 loaded on my F450!!! If I had a piece of land with a 70' trailer slab to set it up on this mill could be operational in maybe two days..well...if I had a big tractor to run it!! LOL!! I would put it my mill except mine is a left hand and the building log brow can not be adapted to a right hand mill. But this is what I'm getting at...there are hundreds of older very good real sawmills to be had real cheap that will actually saw quanties of lumber and dimension stock at a realistic rate. These, for the most part have been driven out of business by retailers and numerous portable mills that come to you so you don't have to pay the over-the-road trucking on your logs. Everyone believes this is outdated technoligy with the computer driven bandmills ($40.000) that are around these days but I'm teling ya these old mils will still continue to produce great lumber long after the wimpy bandmills have been turned into Hybrid cars. I'm sure if you look around your area and talk to old men with hair shooting from their noses, ears and eyebrows you can find a retired rotary mill that needs love ( and your tractor as a power unit)and will repay you with volumes of lumber, slabs (firewood) and sawdust!!



I've been looking through CL tonight as far back as I can. What is hard up here is that there are Amish mills about every ten to twenty miles up here. All I am finding on CL are band mills and the lowest price I have seen was about $1500. Been looking at homemade bandmills along with manufactured ones and trying to get what looks like the best ideas out of all of them. Here is one that I saw on the youtube, tell me what you think (other than it's destiny to be a hybrid car, I'll have to remember that one, that's pretty good)


----------



## jimdad07

Here's another that looks halfway decent. Here's something I am not understanding, how in the heck are people making tires work for doing this? I have seen quite a few of them and I would think that you would have to be constantly fiddling with tracking on those, not to mention how can you keep the band nice and tight to get an even cut?


----------



## jimdad07

This one is the best I have seen yet of this style. I am thinking that band tension is the biggest enemy for cutting good lumber with these, aside from having to sharpen much more with these. I am asking a lot about these because this is the style I will have to build. It has to be very portable for what I use a mill for, that was one reason I built the carriage mill like I did.


----------



## tbone75

Looks like that would not be that hard to build?Plus you could use a lot of what you already have.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Looks like that would not be that hard to build?Plus you could use a lot of what you already have.



That's what I'm thinking John, here's another one that looks to be pretty simple. I need to keep it simple when I go to do this.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That's what I'm thinking John, here's another one that looks to be pretty simple. I need to keep it simple when I go to do this.



That does look simple!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Any bandsaw mill is way better than a chainsaw mill, there are a lot of homemade ones on you tube. The Norwood mill is a real good factory built unit, I have sawn many days with them and other than changing out dull blades there were no down time issues.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Any bandsaw mill is way better than a chainsaw mill, there are a lot of homemade ones on you tube. The Norwood mill is a real good factory built unit, I have sawn many days with them and other than changing out dull blades there were no down time issues.



From what I know about them.And that is very little.They cut smoother so less planing to do after.Plus the blade is so much thinner you get more wood out of a log.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well the site was getting very slow loading here tonight so I slipped out and went over to trhe shop. I tore the Wright C70 down to see why it had low compression, it was very evident once the cylinder came off. The wrist pin keeper had let go and the pin moved over and rubbed a .010-.012 deep slot into the cylinder wall about 3/8" wide, lots of air can escape around a gap like that...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> From what I know about them.And that is very little.They cut smoother so less planing to do after.Plus the blade is so much thinner you get more wood out of a log.



Yes, as long as the blade is sharp, we change them out 4 times a day so that the machine can cut nice and fast. The lumber is very easy to plane if need be but we use a lot of it in its rough form, the dimensions are very tight.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well the site was getting very slow loading here tonight so I slipped out and went over to trhe shop. I tore the Wright C70 down to see why it had low compression, it was very evident once the cylinder came off. The wrist pin keeper had let go and the pin moved over and rubbed a .010-.012 deep slot into the cylinder wall about 3/8" wide, lots of air can escape around a gap like that...LOL



Sounds like you need a cylinder? Did you happen to mail one out today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you need a cylinder? Did you happen to mail one out today?



Yes yours is on its way, should get there around 7 days. I put a very nice P&C set on the Wright tonight and it now starts first pull but the carb needs work now, it can`t quite keep up with the flow of fuel necessary. Carb kit for a Carter ND may be the next thing it needs.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes yours is on its way, should get there around 7 days. I put a very nice P&C set on the Wright tonight and it now starts first pull but the carb needs work now, it can`t quite keep up with the flow of fuel necessary. Carb kit for a Carter ND may be the next thing it needs.



Thanks Jerry! What do I owe you all together?I have your paypal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jerry! What do I owe you all together?I have your paypal.



I will look it up tomorrow and send you a PM.


----------



## tbone75

Well I got to hit the sac another Dr. in the morning.Take care guys


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will look it up tomorrow and send you a PM.



OK Jerry.Thanks again !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night John,
Time for me also, Night all.


----------



## diggers_dad

Looks like everyone is asleep...

Can any of you Husky guys tell me if this is a cylinder for a 61? I looked up the numbers but couldn't find anything from Husqvarna that confirmed it.


























Thanks for the help!!

Sorry about the smell...


----------



## chainsaw mike1

diggers_dad said:


> Looks like everyone is asleep...
> 
> Can any of you Husky guys tell me if this is a cylinder for a 61? I looked up the numbers but couldn't find anything from Husqvarna that confirmed it.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!!
> 
> Sorry about the smell...



Not Me! Im still up!

I think I have a loose 61 cyl and ill take a look at it. Im still learning on the husky parts. I like them, But I bleed orange and white!!
HAPPY CUTTING, BIG MIKE


----------



## dancan

Sure is quiet around here .......... ZZZSlackers .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sure is quiet around here .......... ZZZSlackers .




Not here....blowing hard up here on the mountain and raining...was supposed to go to snow in the wee hrs but not yet.......seems like it's been raining for days and days...but....stil......you ain't gotta shovel rain.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

There sure was some driving rain last night. The racket on the windows woke me up!

Jim, make sure you watch all the manufacturer's band mill videos. Cook's in particular does a lot of explanation that is good info. One tension mechanism I have seen uses a hydraulic porta-power. That gives you a gauge for repeatability. Linn sells parts and kits. 
Linn Lumber Mills | Portable Sawmills

Portability means trailer mounted, which means you need to get the logs up onto the trailer. A winch and parbuckle arrangement solves that.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep went from blowing hard and raining to blowing hard and heavy snow just moments ago......going to be over quick though......it's in a rush to go see Dan and Jerry...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep went from blowing hard and raining to blowing hard and heavy snow just moments ago......going to be over quick though......it's in a rush to go see Dan and Jerry...LOL!!



That snow can just stay right up there!A lot colder here this morning!I see ice in the puddles.Had to take one of them chity sleeping pills last night so I could get some sleep.Hate them things cause I always hurt like hell when I get up.Got go to the plant Dr. in just a little while.


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning everyone. No rain or snow here, just cold, but the wood stove solves that little problem. The wife has already left for work and I'm just gettin' the kids ready for school.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes yours is on its way, should get there around 7 days. I put a very nice P&C set on the Wright tonight and it now starts first pull but the carb needs work now, it can`t quite keep up with the flow of fuel necessary. Carb kit for a Carter ND may be the next thing it needs.



Jerry,,let me know where you end up getting one from.
i know the carb on my C5 needs a kit.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yep went from blowing hard and raining to blowing hard and heavy snow just moments ago......going to be over quick though......it's in a rush to go see Dan and Jerry...LOL!!



Blue sky and sunshine with a few puffy clouds around now.
35 deg and nice out.
turkey parts still simmering on woodstove,need to add more water,makes it smell good in here


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,let me know where you end up getting one from.
> i know the carb on my C5 needs a kit.



I will be giving Joe a call over at Sugar Creek Supplies, luckily I have one new kit and 4 spare carbs to work with to get this one going.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will be giving Joe a call over at Sugar Creek Supplies, luckily I have one new kit and 4 spare carbs to work with to get this one going.



I heard that was the only place to get one and may have to wait for him to make one up ?
the price is up there also but worth it as were else to get one ?
heard good things about him.
let me know if he has them in stock and price.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Raining hard with high winds here right now, 54F and its close to dark out there sop its a big one.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Raining hard with high winds here right now, 54F and its close to dark out there sop its a big one.



Oh yeh ! rained VERY hard last nite as Robin said and LOT's of wind,be branches down today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I heard that was the only place to get one and may have to wait for him to make one up ?
> the price is up there also but worth it as were else to get one ?
> heard good things about him.
> let me know if he has them in stock and price.



Joe is a good guy, we have done some decal swapping for Pioneers. He usually has the Carter kits all ready made up, can`t remember the price right now but you are correct, where else you gonna get them...LOL
The kit I have is an OEM original but its the last one I have, I had 5 but other saws needed them.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Joe is a good guy, we have done some decal swapping for Pioneers. He usually has the Carter kits all ready made up, can`t remember the price right now but you are correct, where else you gonna get them...LOL
> The kit I have is an OEM original but its the last one I have, I had 5 but other saws needed them.



I see $18.38 for the kit and $6 shipping..thats for any number of kits but i only need ONE


----------



## little possum

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! 4-71 is a stout little 2 stroker......if it's not pulling fuel...there is either and airleak in the fuel line/filters or clogged filters or there is pump trouble. Very simple diesels...there is no injector pump..the injectors are run by cam operated rockers. Pumps are rather cheap...last one I bought was like $65.00 at a marine service center ($$$$$) Detroits are the ultimate "poor mans deisel" and the best for a sawmill......yes Jim Still 2 stroke!!! But bigger than the dolly....


 By the looks of the sludge in the ol tank, and the line I cut off, its hopefully just gummed up. Pop use to do a bit of work on diesels when he was trucking. So he may come in handy. He thinks maybe the rings are froze. Gonna fill er up with penetrating oil.



jimdad07 said:


> That's what I'm thinking John, here's another one that looks to be pretty simple. I need to keep it simple when I go to do this.


That is a nice setup, and I have a few pictures of how he had things on there. Nice fella and said the most expensive part was the motor. 13hp I believe.


----------



## tbone75

Home from the Dr. I told him about the other Dr. he said I should look around for another.But I need to get my family Dr. to send me to one.So I will need to go see him again for that! LOL Think I will go see what parts I have for a P52? Hope I got enough good for one?Should have enough for 2 ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got back from a little road trip, a few trees tipping over hitting the power lines causing sporatic power outages. The fire dept had the road blocked down East for a bit while the NSPC had to cut a tree off the top line, 3500 volts up there...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like the East coast is getting hit hard!Sun is shinning here


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like the East coast is getting hit hard!Sun is shinning here



Wind is still blowing hard with high gusts thrown in, the sun is just starting to peek through on occasion.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wind is still blowing hard with high gusts thrown in, the sun is just starting to peek through on occasion.



Hope it clears out soon for you guys up there.


----------



## tbone75

Fred-X dropped a couple boxes off today! Marc does a very nice packing job!The pile behind them I got out to put on CL. LOL Now where to start? Husky,Echo or Stihl? Haven't felt like even starting yet today. i sleep to good with them dang pills! I don't move enough then I hurt worse. I seem to feel better if I only sleep 2 or 3 hrs. at a time? But then I am tired all day!Just can't win LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Still sunshiny here but a stiff breeze blowing in cold air.
i'm OUTSIDE working on a snowblower 
had to come in and warm up.
later will work on a couple saws.


----------



## tbone75

Tore into the Echo first to check if this P&C off the 4600 would fit the 4000? Yes it will!!!! Won't take long to get that one running! But I need a slacker break LOL Ron that snow blower won't fit in your shop?Sucks to work outside this time of year!


----------



## Cantdog

diggers_dad said:


> Looks like everyone is asleep...
> 
> Can any of you Husky guys tell me if this is a cylinder for a 61? I looked up the numbers but couldn't find anything from Husqvarna that confirmed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!!
> 
> Sorry about the smell...




I believe it is DD...I checked one I had at the shop from a 88 or 89 61. I would guess yours is a later one as it has the divided open port transfers that look just like the later 268 non XP Gillardoni cyls. My 61 cyl has single open port transfers and carries the #s 503 53 27 1654-7 The later 61s put out a tad more power than the earlier ones.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> I believe it is DD...I checked one I had at the shop from a 88 or 89 61. I would guess yours is a later one as it has the divided open port transfers that look just like the later 268 non XP Gillardoni cyls. My 61 cyl has single open port transfers and carries the #s 503 53 27 1654-7 The later 61s put out a tad more power than the earlier ones.



That is a 61 cylinder but according to Mange's site, it is the earlier version. How early I don't know, but the cylinder number is listed with the 61 as "old".


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> I believe it is DD...I checked one I had at the shop from a 88 or 89 61. I would guess yours is a later one as it has the divided open port transfers that look just like the later 268 non XP Gillardoni cyls. My 61 cyl has single open port transfers and carries the #s 503 53 27 1654-7 The later 61s put out a tad more power than the earlier ones.





PB said:


> That is a 61 cylinder but according to Mange's site, it is the earlier version. How early I don't know, but the cylinder number is listed with the 61 as "old".



Thank you both. Now, I have to find someone who needs it. I don't have anything that big around my shop and doubt I ever do.


----------



## tbone75

My 038 muffler showed up today too! It came in the brown truck LOL Saw came today in the white truck LOL Looks like it will clean up good. Hate to tell you Marc but your going to be sorry you let me have it! LOL Going to put a 20" bar on it.I bet that baby will go through hard wood like butter!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Tore into the Echo first to check if this P&C off the 4600 would fit the 4000? Yes it will!!!! Won't take long to get that one running! But I need a slacker break LOL Ron that snow blower won't fit in your shop?Sucks to work outside this time of year!



See!! Now you're going to get a decent saw going out of a couple of basket cases. I had a feeling that would work. I'm glad everything arrived in good shape. I'm always worried a fin will get broke off of a cylinder or something. 

I had a box show up from you today. Did we trade something and I forgot? Was that thing for Digger? I've been snowed under at work lately and I can't remember what that saw was for!?!?!? I think I'm gettin' old...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Thank you both. Now, I have to find someone who needs it. I don't have anything that big around my shop and doubt I ever do.



I can't remember if the Husky Jim is sending me is a 61 or 65?It don't need much.The P&C are good on it.No spark I think?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> My 038 muffler showed up today too! It came in the brown truck LOL Saw came today in the white truck LOL Looks like it will clean up good. Hate to tell you Marc but your going to be sorry you let me have it! LOL Going to put a 20" bar on it.I bet that baby will go through hard wood like butter!



I kept the serial number so I can report it stolen when you get finished..........


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> See!! Now you're going to get a decent saw going out of a couple of basket cases. I had a feeling that would work. I'm glad everything arrived in good shape. I'm always worried a fin will get broke off of a cylinder or something.
> 
> I had a box show up from you today. Did we trade something and I forgot? Was that thing for Digger? I've been snowed under at work lately and I can't remember what that saw was for!?!?!? I think I'm gettin' old...



That was for Digger to put together LOL Its all there but the primer bulb.Just couldn't find a good one?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I kept the serial number so I can report it stolen when you get finished..........



Guess I better paint it too? At least I can get a pic before it goes. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers ! :msp_razz: This thread was sinking like a rock!


----------



## tbone75

Put the P&C on the 4000.Squish is nuts? .043 with no gasket ! Haven't checked compression yet.Letting the goop set up a little first.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey everyone! On the road all day today. John drove by over where you are, dad and i considered stopping but have to be in nj by tommorrow! Plus i told him you were probably working on orange turds!! HahahHahah

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey everyone! On the road all day today. John drove by over where you are, dad and i considered stopping but have to be in nj by tommorrow! Plus i told him you were probably working on orange turds!! HahahHahah
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Well chit ! I was working on a orange Echo !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

There is always next time! Hahaha

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I can't remember if the Husky Jim is sending me is a 61 or 65?It don't need much.The P&C are good on it.No spark I think?



A 65, looks a lot different than a 61.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I spent close to 6 hours reworking a Partner 500, must say it runs a bit better than it did before the work.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I spent close to 6 hours reworking a Partner 500, must say it runs a bit better than it did before the work.



6 hours on a saw is a hell of a lot for you! What all did you do to it?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> That was for Digger to put together LOL Its all there but the primer bulb.Just couldn't find a good one?



I will get him started on it this weekend or next. He's still cleaning up and getting into the little Micro XXV's that ChainsawMike1 sent. This is the most excited I've seen him be about anything. And he's staying with it!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A 65, looks a lot different than a 61.



Have to wait and see what Jim says? LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I will get him started on it this weekend or next. He's still cleaning up and getting into the little Micro XXV's that ChainsawMike1 sent. This is the most excited I've seen him be about anything. And he's staying with it!!



Sounds great! Don't rush him LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Have to wait and see what Jim says? LOL



Oh ,its a 65, we had lots of talks about it...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Need to throw a log on the fire BRB


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 6 hours on a saw is a hell of a lot for you! What all did you do to it?



The pistons are getting hard to find for these saws and this one needed one so I picked through about 10 pistons that were 44mm to find one with the right pin diameter, close to same crown above pin height and skirt length. Had a good closed port cylinder for it and chose a Stihl piston as close enough. Once all the clearance issues were dealt with it needed a carb kit, fuel line, fuel filter and the on off switch+ the wire to the coil made up and attached. With a NOS air filter in, it now runS darn good...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The pistons are getting hard to find for these saws and this one needed one so I picked through about 10 pistons that were 44mm to find one with the right pin diameter, close to same crown above pin height and skirt length. Had a good closed port cylinder for it and chose a Stihl piston as close enough. Once all the clearance issues were dealt with it needed a carb kit, fuel line, fuel filter and the on off switch+ the wire to the coil made up and attached. With a NOS air filter in, it now runS darn good...LOL



It runs so that is what matters LOL A lot of trouble for it !


----------



## tbone75

Checked the compression on the EEKO 145.I swapped the rings around so it may come up some more? To bad i can't shave that cylinder? I bet that thing would come alive LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Checked the compression on the EEKO 145.I swapped the rings around so it may come up some more? To bad i can't shave that cylinder? I bet that thing would come alive LOL



I could now do that job in about 2 hrs, it takes a bit of time to trial and error fit parts when its not known what fits and what does not. Always nice to swap in parts from other makes to keep an oldie up and running.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could now do that job in about 2 hrs, it takes a bit of time to trial and error fit parts when its not known what fits and what does not. Always nice to swap in parts from other makes to keep an oldie up and running.



Nice you had the parts to check through LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dang ! Where is everyone? Your letting this thread sink fast!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nice you had the parts to check through LOL



Always nice to have lots of parts kicking around, never know what will come in handy so I keep it all....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang ! Where is everyone? Your letting this thread sink fast!



The site keeps on freezing up on me, don`t know what`s going on.


----------



## tbone75

Hey Jim.......What is that Husky your sending me? I forgot? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The site keeps on freezing up on me, don`t know what`s going on.



seen someone else having trouble?working fine for me :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very sorry to hear about Stumpys shop burning down, it`s his place of employment so that is very serious indeed. I sent him some Pay Pal help. I see some of our thread members over on the thread about helping him out, good on all that can help.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> seen someone else having trouble?working fine for me :msp_thumbup:



It seems to be working fine again, it was real bad an hour ago.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very sorry to hear about Stumpys shop burning down, it`s his place of employment so that is very serious indeed. I sent him some Pay Pal help. I see some of our thread members over on the thread about helping him out, good on all that can help.



A big bunch of people helping out! You may want in on that 090G there fixing up to sell for him.


----------



## tbone75

If i would shave that cylinder down a little what else do I need to do?Rise the ports the same or get a degree wheel and learn how to use it LOL With .043 squish I could take .020 off easy.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could now do that job in about 2 hrs, it takes a bit of time to trial and error fit parts when its not known what fits and what does not. Always nice to swap in parts from other makes to keep an oldie up and running.



I hear thats what your doctor says !! 
just be carefull he dont use french parts !! LOL !
they have a hard time getting alaong with the german parts


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I hear thats what your doctor says !!
> just be carefull he dont use french parts !! LOL !
> they have a hard time getting alaong with the german parts



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very sorry to hear about Stumpys shop burning down, it`s his place of employment so that is very serious indeed. I sent him some Pay Pal help. I see some of our thread members over on the thread about helping him out, good on all that can help.



I cant find that thread ? 
link please ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If i would shave that cylinder down a little what else do I need to do?Rise the ports the same or get a degree wheel and learn how to use it LOL With .043 squish I could take .020 off easy.



When you drop a cylinder you can safely raise the ports the same amount you dropped it, that just gets everything back to where they were and you have gained compression. I used a domed piston from an 028 today in the 500 and it shure raised compression. 
The degree wheel thing is a lot of fun but not at all necessary unless mere part seconds mean everything to you....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> I cant find that thread ?
> link please ??



http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/187344.htm

That should do it...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I cant find that thread ?
> link please ??



Sorry I don't know how to do that?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Sorry I don't know how to do that?



Me either. Maybe I'll learn while you learn if someone will be nice and post pics and stuff....

Ronco, are you a Husky or Stihl guy, I still get folks confused? If you're a Husky guy, do ya need a lightly scored cylinder for a 61?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When you drop a cylinder you can safely raise the ports the same amount you dropped it, that just gets everything back to where they were and you have gained compression. I used a domed piston from an 028 today in the 500 and it shure raised compression.
> The degree wheel thing is a lot of fun but not at all necessary unless mere part seconds mean everything to you....LOL



If I knew a good tig welder I could go that way LOL But I can get the cylinder shaved down easy! May be fun to try it?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Me either. Maybe I'll learn while you learn if someone will be nice and post pics and stuff....
> 
> Ronco, are you a Husky or Stihl guy, I still get folks confused? If you're a Husky guy, do ya need a lightly scored cylinder for a 61?



Ron likes Huskys !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If I knew a good tig welder I could go that way LOL But I can get the cylinder shaved down easy! May be fun to try it?



Yep, shave it down and raise your ports the amount you shave off the base.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, shave it down and raise your ports the amount you shave off the base.



:hmm3grin2orange: Why not ! Not so sure about porting it?The intake has a steel sleeve in it? And the ports are round?


----------



## tbone75

Any of you ever do any porting on a Echo?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Any of you ever do any porting on a Echo?



Not me,..LOL..I have done everything in my power not to get too involved with them, even gave away complete Echo saws as well as many parts saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The mail Lady left me a nice box full of NOS....OEM 028 parts today, all of them will go to the saw John sent me...:smile2:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The mail Lady left me a nice box full of NOS....OEM 028 parts today, all of them will go to the saw John sent me...:smile2:



:msp_thumbsup: That baby is going to look just like brand new!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very sorry to hear about Stumpys shop burning down, it`s his place of employment so that is very serious indeed. I sent him some Pay Pal help. I see some of our thread members over on the thread about helping him out, good on all that can help.



Thats Jerry for you..
would it be nasty to call him a " philanthropist " ?
hell with it ! i'll just call him a genorouse canmedian !! 
just be wary of people that may come looking to take advantage..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not me,..LOL..I have done everything in my power not to get too involved with them, even gave away complete Echo saws as well as many parts saws.



:hmm3grin2orange: I don't have anything much in this saw.So its a good one to play with! May be a great runner?


----------



## roncoinc

Time to call it a night..
if the OL put pink and white sheets on the bed tonite i;m sleeping on the couch !!
wait,i dont have a couch 
i'll turn off the lights and i wont know till daylight 
PS: did get saw stuff done today,will report in morning


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time to call it a night..
> if the OL put pink and white sheets on the bed tonite i;m sleeping on the couch !!
> wait,i dont have a couch
> i'll turn off the lights and i wont know till daylight
> PS: did get saw stuff done today,will report in morning



Good nite Ron.Just close your eyes! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_thumbsup: That baby is going to look just like brand new!



I hope to replace all the outside covers and the muffler with NOS...OEM parts, possibly even more if they show up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats Jerry for you..
> would it be nasty to call him a " philanthropist " ?
> hell with it ! i'll just call him a genorouse canmedian !!
> just be wary of people that may come looking to take advantage..



It was only a little bit of money, wish I could of been more but every little bit helps during a time like this.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hope to replace all the outside covers and the muffler with NOS...OEM parts, possibly even more if they show up.



I think that saw is heading for the shelf? LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I don't have anything much in this saw.So its a good one to play with! May be a great runner?



It's cheap enough, true. But, if you get it running it has a much better chance of selling since it's better quality than a Wildthing!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think that saw is heading for the shelf? LOL



Yep..it has its own NOS Stihl case and will go up with the NOS 041.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was only a little bit of money, wish I could of been more but every little bit helps during a time like this.



A little helps a lot at times like that!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I don't have anything much in this saw.So its a good one to play with! May be a great runner?



I know they turn high RPMs and they have a good name around here. There were a couple of dealers but they went under a year or so ago. I think there is still one left in the county. I know they're built better than most. Didn't it have an adjustable oiler?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep..it has its own NOS Stihl case and will go up with the NOS 041.



I know you will post some pics when your done!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A little helps a lot at times like that!



+1


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I know they turn high RPMs and they have a good name around here. There were a couple of dealers but they went under a year or so ago. I think there is still one left in the county. I know they're built better than most. Didn't it have an adjustable oiler?



Yes it does.And the extra manual oiler too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know you will post some pics when your done!



Certainly will.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Yes it does.And the extra manual oiler too!



What was I thinking? Between that and the 038 *Magnum II* I think I may have had a stroke!?!?!?!?


----------



## tbone75

Haven't found why its all scored up yet? Don't look like it was used much?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> What was I thinking? Between that and the 038 *Magnum II* I think I may have had a stroke!?!?!?!?



:msp_confused: You have a brain fart? :hmm3grin2orange: I have a lot of them! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes it does.And the extra manual oiler too!



The CS670 does and you would have a hard job giving one away around here.


----------



## tbone75

I could send it back when I get done playing with it? Well....If there is anything left of it? :hmm3grin2orange: It may blow sky high? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I could send it back when I get done playing with it? Well....If there is anything left of it? :hmm3grin2orange: It may blow sky high? :hmm3grin2orange:



Don't even talk like that!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The CS670 does and you would have a hard job giving one away around here.



They that bad?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Don't even talk like that!!



Sending it back or blowing it up? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They that bad?



Yep,..a guy up here set up shop trying to sell the Echos, couldn`t back them up and couldn`t get parts to fix them. I kept two of the 670`s running for a bucker for about 2 years, the saws wern`t up to the job and he couldn`t get them fixed at the shop that sold them. Due to this type of thing they got a real bad rep around here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Here is the two of them,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..a guy up here set up shop trying to sell the Echos, couldn`t back them up and couldn`t get parts to fix them. I kept two of the 670`s running for a bucker for about 2 years, the saws wern`t up to the job and he couldn`t get them fixed at the shop that sold them. Due to this type of thing they got a real bad rep around here.



Wouldn't take much of that to do them in! These I have here look well built?New parts do cost more for them than others I have seen.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Here is the two of them,



Don't look like they were used much?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't look like they were used much?



Those saws cut hundreds of cords each. The guy cut 12 cords a day with them when they wern`t broke down. He went back top MS440`s and has very few down days.


----------



## pioneerguy600

When he went to the 440`s he left the two Echo`s with me, they sat around gathering dust til I gave them away this fall, actually had to send them over to the US to get rid of em...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When he went to the 440`s he left the two Echo`s with me, they sat around gathering dust til I gave them away this fall, actually had to send them over to the US to get rid of em...LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: What would break on them the most?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: What would break on them the most?



I replaced 6 clutches on them and the AV mounts, the ones on the front handle just behind the chainbrake are most subceptable to breaking. The boot between the carb and cylinder rips often and the front lower AV mounts also gave some trouble. Oil line from the rear aux oiler where it joins the case, kept jumping out of place as it is only held in place by the airbox being tightened down on it. Muffler bolts keep backing off and the carbs were hard to keep set properly.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I replaced 6 clutches on them and the AV mounts, the ones on the front handle just behind the chainbrake are most subceptable to breaking. The boot between the carb and cylinder rips often and the front lower AV mounts also gave some trouble. Oil line from the rear aux oiler where it joins the case, kept jumping out of place as it is only held in place by the airbox being tightened down on it. Muffler bolts keep backing off and the carbs were hard to keep set properly.



That is a lot of crap to be breaking! I can say I don't like the intake boot on these things.Don't look to sturdy?


----------



## tbone75

This 4000 don't have a chain break.Be better if it did I think?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is a lot of crap to be breaking! I can say I don't like the intake boot on these things.Don't look to sturdy?



They are not really sturdy enough but it all depends on how the saws are used. In a commercial setting the saws are not babied like a homeowner or occasional owner would use them They are used to make money, meaning they are used for production, to cut fast and furious. It takes a tough PRO saw to stand up to these guys, imagine cutting up 12 cord of wood each day, takes 8-10 hrs with a chucker. The cutters file the rakers down to around .050 low and run the saws full throttle 90% of the time. A lot of them use old motor oil for the bars and some can`t file all that well either.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This 4000 don't have a chain break.Be better if it did I think?



The chain brakes work really well, did not have any trouble with them.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Sending it back or blowing it up? :hmm3grin2orange:



Either one!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Either one!



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are not really sturdy enough but it all depends on how the saws are used. In a commercial setting the saws are not babied like a homeowner or occasional owner would use them They are used to make money, meaning they are used for production, to cut fast and furious. It takes a tough PRO saw to stand up to these guys, imagine cutting up 12 cord of wood each day, takes 8-10 hrs with a chucker. The cutters file the rakers down to around .050 low and run the saws full throttle 90% of the time. A lot of them use old motor oil for the bars and some can`t file all that well either.



It would take one hell of a saw to take that beating!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it up,..Night all.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Either one!



I may just send it back to you after I get done playing with it! I may be able to get you to send me another one to play with? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up,..Night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It would take one hell of a saw to take that beating!



Yes it does, a new saw lasts these guys about two years, they keep two of the same models so they swap around and one is usually up and running if the other is down.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Whoa! Found the thread in the dumpster. Back to the top!


----------



## dancan

Glad you saved it , I had a bout of ZZZSlackism this am but I'm on the go now and behind LOL .


----------



## RandyMac

I saw you was late.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll morning! Its a bright morning in strousburg PA 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

I am slacking a little today too! Was going to yell at Dan around 3am but thought he may need a little extra sleep. :hmm3grin2orange: Poor kitty had to cross them legs again!


----------



## diggers_dad

Mill_wannabe said:


> Whoa! Found the thread in the dumpster. Back to the top!



Good save!



dancan said:


> Glad you saved it , I had a bout of ZZZSlackism this am but I'm on the go now and behind LOL .



Wow, I looked at the time of your post, you are late! Did the cat oversleep?



ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll morning! Its a bright morning in strousburg PA
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Good morning to you (and everyone) as well. You sound in good spirits. I do not greet the day with such enthusiasm until at least the 2nd cup of coffee...


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I am slacking a little today too! Was going to yell at Dan around 3am but thought he may need a little extra sleep. :hmm3grin2orange: Poor kitty had to cross them legs again!



I hadn't seen you on here. Thought maybe you had some more of them pills to make you sleep. How you feeling this morning?


----------



## tbone75

Not to bad so far?didn't take none of them pills last night!Up and down some but not bad!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Not to bad so far?didn't take none of them pills last night!Up and down some but not bad!



Same here. This is actually about 3 am on my schedule. One week a month I have to work a late shift to help cover all the activity in my section. It's kinda hard for a few days and the OL don't like it, but I'm happy to be working so no complaints. Good and chilly here, about 25 degrees. Nice frost on the ground. I would sure like to be out cuttin' this morning!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Same here. This is actually about 3 am on my schedule. One week a month I have to work a late shift to help cover all the activity in my section. It's kinda hard for a few days and the OL don't like it, but I'm happy to be working so no complaints. Good and chilly here, about 25 degrees. Nice frost on the ground. I would sure like to be out cuttin' this morning!



Cold here too! Down in the teens and 20s the next few days. I worked swing shift for 24 years and never did like it. LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Cold here too! Down in the teens and 20s the next few days. I worked swing shift for 24 years and never did like it. LOL



Yeah, gotta do what you gotta do to pay the bills. I generally like my job and I knew the schedule thing went with it when I hired on. The OL did, too, so she don't complain...she just don't like it. Like I said, so many people are without work and struggling right now I ain't gonna complain. It's tough enough to get by WITH a job, I would hate to try it on unemployment!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Yeah, gotta do what you gotta do to pay the bills. I generally like my job and I knew the schedule thing went with it when I hired on. The OL did, too, so she don't complain...she just don't like it. Like I said, so many people are without work and struggling right now I ain't gonna complain. It's tough enough to get by WITH a job, I would hate to try it on unemployment!



I liked my job!I started out in there running a coil tractor.Just a big fork lift with a spear on it to pick up to 40,000 lb. coils of steel.Then went to running a overhead crane.I enjoyed running that thing!But the boss I had was a real jerk!I stood up to him a few times when I was right and he couldn't say anything to me LOL He was never wrong no matter what!So then I went into the boiler house.I did the water treatment and worked on the boilers.Loved that job too!But that was when I hurt my back the first time and had to have surgery.After that i went into the annealing dept. so I could take it easy on the back LOL Worked my my way to the top in there.I was running the furnaces part of the time and welding the coils together most of the time.Woke up one morning and couldn't get out of bed? 2nd back surgery! Now 3 years later I woke up again and couldn't move!No surgery this time.Said nothing they can do.And here I am LOL


----------



## roncoinc

And here is John,stuck on AS playing with chainsaws now 

checked out the 015 and found good spark and even with it apart it had some compression 
After getting the snowblower going a guy showed up with three saws.
two needed the chain put to the grinder,i gave him hell. and the air filters cleaned and the clutchs and area blown out,the usuall maintainance thing.
a mac 610 with a broken starter dog.. the kind that pressed in so i had to change the flywheel 
and clutch side cleaning and sharpening and all the rest on that one too.
was late by the time i finished.
The seals for the dolly 102 showed up yestday also..got three just incase.
one of my three security cameras went and lost it's night vision so i have to send that back.
waiting on one i ordered from a diff co to show up to have four active cams.
waiting on parts to fix a monitor,should be in today.
ordered another one of them $18 tachs i liked it so much just to have one i could take with me away from the shop and not worry about it.
supposed to go and help somebody cut this afternoon so i should be going to the shop soon and picking out some saws i want to run i havent in awhile.
i dont know WHAT i would do if i had a job ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And here is John,stuck on AS playing with chainsaws now
> 
> checked out the 015 and found good spark and even with it apart it had some compression
> After getting the snowblower going a guy showed up with three saws.
> two needed the chain put to the grinder,i gave him hell. and the air filters cleaned and the clutchs and area blown out,the usuall maintainance thing.
> a mac 610 with a broken starter dog.. the kind that pressed in so i had to change the flywheel
> and clutch side cleaning and sharpening and all the rest on that one too.
> was late by the time i finished.
> The seals for the dolly 102 showed up yestday also..got three just incase.
> one of my three security cameras went and lost it's night vision so i have to send that back.
> waiting on one i ordered from a diff co to show up to have four active cams.
> waiting on parts to fix a monitor,should be in today.
> ordered another one of them $18 tachs i liked it so much just to have one i could take with me away from the shop and not worry about it.
> supposed to go and help somebody cut this afternoon so i should be going to the shop soon and picking out some saws i want to run i havent in awhile.
> i dont know WHAT i would do if i had a job ??



Yes Ron...What would you do if you had a job? :hmm3grin2orange: What saws you running today?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yes Ron...What would you do if you had a job? :hmm3grin2orange: What saws you running today?



I think one of them will be a dolly 540


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

This is my favorite place in NJ just entering it on 80  im sure Ron knows where it is! Maybe if I have thr time, and he does well run for a quick gtg

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Oppps! Scrath that ron is in NH not NJ hahahahahaha! 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> This is my favorite place in NJ just entering it on 80  im sure Ron knows where it is! Maybe if I have thr time, and he does well run for a quick gtg
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I like that view Jacob ! Hows the new truck doing?


----------



## tbone75

Cleaning up parts for the Eeko today and trying to find everything I need? LOL Can't find the old muffler I took off the mashed one?I need the bolts out of it or the studs out of the other jug.I got CRS ! LOL I just like to have everything there I need cleaned up and ready to go before I do much.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

The new truck is working out pretty good! There are a couple of minor things that needs fixin lol. Im the same way john, dont worry! Lol
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I liked my job!I started out in there running a coil tractor.Just a big fork lift with a spear on it to pick up to 40,000 lb. coils of steel.Then went to running a overhead crane.I enjoyed running that thing!But the boss I had was a real jerk!I stood up to him a few times when I was right and he couldn't say anything to me LOL He was never wrong no matter what!So then I went into the boiler house.I did the water treatment and worked on the boilers.Loved that job too!But that was when I hurt my back the first time and had to have surgery.After that i went into the annealing dept. so I could take it easy on the back LOL Worked my my way to the top in there.I was running the furnaces part of the time and welding the coils together most of the time.Woke up one morning and couldn't get out of bed? 2nd back surgery! Now 3 years later I woke up again and couldn't move!No surgery this time.Said nothing they can do.And here I am LOL



I hate it that you've hurt your back, but glad you found this place. It is addictive and I don't know anyone who's recovered....


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I hate it that you've hurt your back, but glad you found this place. It is addictive and I don't know anyone who's recovered....



I know one! Cliff !! he is the one who started this thread.Then he went and left us hanging! :msp_mad:


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> And here is John,stuck on AS playing with chainsaws now
> 
> checked out the 015 and found good spark and even with it apart it had some compression
> After getting the snowblower going a guy showed up with three saws.
> two needed the chain put to the grinder,i gave him hell. and the air filters cleaned and the clutchs and area blown out,the usuall maintainance thing.
> a mac 610 with a broken starter dog.. the kind that pressed in so i had to change the flywheel
> and clutch side cleaning and sharpening and all the rest on that one too.
> was late by the time i finished.
> The seals for the dolly 102 showed up yestday also..got three just incase.
> one of my three security cameras went and lost it's night vision so i have to send that back.
> waiting on one i ordered from a diff co to show up to have four active cams.
> waiting on parts to fix a monitor,should be in today.
> ordered another one of them $18 tachs i liked it so much just to have one i could take with me away from the shop and not worry about it.
> supposed to go and help somebody cut this afternoon so i should be going to the shop soon and picking out some saws i want to run i havent in awhile.
> i dont know WHAT i would do if i had a job ??



Wow, what did you do AFTER breakfast??:hmm3grin2orange:



ChainsawmanXX said:


> This is my favorite place in NJ just entering it on 80  im sure Ron knows where it is! Maybe if I have thr time, and he does well run for a quick gtg
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I knew that was bogus 'cause the best part of NJ is that part just before you cross into another state.....ANY other state!



tbone75 said:


> Cleaning up parts for the Eeko today and trying to find everything I need? LOL Can't find the old muffler I took off the mashed one?I need the bolts out of it or the studs out of the other jug.I got CRS ! LOL I just like to have everything there I need cleaned up and ready to go before I do much.



Yeah, I had an 038 around here???? Can't find it???? And and Echo, and......


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I know one! Cliff !! he is the one who started this thread.Then he went and left us hanging! :msp_mad:



I don't know Cliff, but I read the first part of this thread. I like him. Flippy caps!!! Bar oil!!!!

I can't believe he didn't come up with something like "Real me don't have flippy caps."


----------



## tbone75

Love this place!!! In my shape I thought I could work on saws.Found out how little I knew! LOL But now with these guys help I am getting some where!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I don't know Cliff, but I read the first part of this thread. I like him. Flippy caps!!! Bar oil!!!!
> 
> I can't believe he didn't come up with something like "Real me don't have flippy caps."



Cliff is a good guy.Hope he may come back now that winter is here?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Wow, what did you do AFTER breakfast??:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that was bogus 'cause the best part of NJ is that part just before you cross into another state.....ANY other state!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I had an 038 around here???? Can't find it???? And and Echo, and......



You keep sending them ALL to Ohio ! :hmm3grin2orange: Thank you very much too !


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Love this place!!! In my shape I thought I could work on saws.Found out how little I knew! LOL But now with these guys help I am getting some where!



I didn't walk in thinking I knew anything. In fact, I came in having to read about how to sharpen a chain. Then I see there are ways to sharpen for increased performance. Gadgets to help sharpen, vises and files and guides, oh my!! Then reading and reading and muffler mods, now I'm starting on porting! I never had any idea it was going to turn out like this$$$$$$$.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> You keep sending them ALL to Ohio ! :hmm3grin2orange: Thank you very much too !



I still have a MS 361 under the bench that needs a coil. I've got that on the way, just have to figure out how to pay for it. I think it's gonna be a sweetheart from what I read on here. Some say it will do anything, almost cure cancer!!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I didn't walk in thinking I knew anything. In fact, I came in having to read about how to sharpen a chain. Then I see there are ways to sharpen for increased performance. Gadgets to help sharpen, vises and files and guides, oh my!! Then reading and reading and muffler mods, now I'm starting on porting! I never had any idea it was going to turn out like this$$$$$$$.



:hmm3grin2orange: It just keeps growing !!! Go over to the hot saws thread some time ! WOW


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I still have a MS 361 under the bench that needs a coil. I've got that on the way, just have to figure out how to pay for it. I think it's gonna be a sweetheart from what I read on here. Some say it will do anything, almost cure cancer!!



Talk about a TEASE ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You got a check that should be there very soon? Now don't go telling me what else you got under the bench !! :biggrin:


----------



## sefh3

Don't worry. I don't think anyone had these ideas in our future a few years ago.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: It just keeps growing !!! Go over to the hot saws thread some time ! WOW



I looked in there once. WOW is right! That is some wild stuff!



tbone75 said:


> Talk about a TEASE ! :hmm3grin2orange:





tbone75 said:


> You got a check that should be there very soon? Now don't go telling me what else you got under the bench !! :biggrin:



That's about all that's left in GOOD saws. Although I still make the rounds and you never know what might turn up around here?!?!? This fall I picked up an 044 Magnum as a gift for a very good friend. Only paid $175 and it ran like a scalded cat! Nice saw! I should have kept that one, too!!!

Time for me to get ready for work. Keep everyone in line, John.


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> Don't worry. I don't think anyone had these ideas in our future a few years ago.



I sure didn't. It's crazy!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I looked in there once. WOW is right! That is some wild stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about all that's left in GOOD saws. Although I still make the rounds and you never know what might turn up around here?!?!? This fall I picked up an 044 Magnum as a gift for a very good friend. Only paid $175 and it ran like a scalded cat! Nice saw! I should have kept that one, too!!!
> 
> Time for me to get ready for work. Keep everyone in line, John.



Have fun at work :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Don't worry. I don't think anyone had these ideas in our future a few years ago.



Never thought I would ever have so many saws! This site cost me a lot! :hmm3grin2orange: But all the friends are worth it :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I looked in there once. WOW is right! That is some wild stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about all that's left in GOOD saws. Although I still make the rounds and you never know what might turn up around here?!?!? This fall I picked up an 044 Magnum as a gift for a very good friend. Only paid $175 and it ran like a scalded cat! Nice saw! I should have kept that one, too!!!
> 
> Time for me to get ready for work. Keep everyone in line, John.



Yes! Should have kept that one!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

My battery on my phone is about out of gogo juice  iv been watching yall! Lol

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Yes! Should have kept that one!



He is a good friend and helps me out a lot. He is also crazy about Stihls so I didn't mind giving it to him one bit.

Edit: Plus, it's lighter than his 041 AV.


----------



## tbone75

Just finished putting the Eeco together.Not a bad looking saw.Had to take a slacker break then I may go start it?Need a chain adjuster for it.The one out of the 4600 is to long.I am sure I can find something to work LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Leave it to Ron to bring 50cc saws to a 70cc fight .
and with dull chains too !!
got to tune the dolly 111 in some wood but still not quite right.
still not the right saw for 20in red oak 
got out cut by an old Mac 610 !!
one " I " did up for the guy !


----------



## tbone75

For got the pics !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Leave it to Ron to bring 50cc saws to a 70cc fight .
> and with dull chains too !!
> got to tune the dolly 111 in some wood but still not quite right.
> still not the right saw for 20in red oak
> got out cut by an old Mac 610 !!
> one " I " did up for the guy !



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got my new 350 muffler today!When the Ronderized jug gets here I am ready to put it together! After I do a little work on it LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> For got the pics !



That looks a mite cleaner than I remember. I'm interested to hear how it runs.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> That looks a mite cleaner than I remember. I'm interested to hear how it runs.



We will find out tomorrow! Hurting a little to much at the moment. Rain and snow moved in :msp_thumbdn: Only a high of 31 tomorrow!  I am ready for summer!


----------



## tbone75

Another Orange saw showed up today! Need a AV mount for the bottom of the wrap handle.And a real good bath! What else? Nothing I hope! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Another Orange saw showed up today! Need a AV mount for the bottom of the wrap handle.And a real good bath! What else? Nothing I hope! LOL



Fuel lines and carb kit from the looks of it!!!! Someone could have saved some money on shipping just by knocking the crud off of it.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Fuel lines and carb kit from the looks of it!!!! Someone could have saved some money on shipping just by knocking the crud off of it.



I can't whine for the price of it! I snatched it up in the xmas thread LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> ....... Poor kitty had to cross them legs again!



No Kitty abuse here , he was out all night looking for the girl kitty's so I got a whole nights sleep LOL .


----------



## dancan

diggers_dad said:


> I still have a MS 361 under the bench that needs a coil. I've got that on the way, just have to figure out how to pay for it. I think it's gonna be a sweetheart from what I read on here. Some say it will do anything, almost cure cancer!!



I'm not sure about cancer but I can personally guarantee success against werewolves , vampires and zombies , I've got one for each .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No Kitty abuse here , he was out all night looking for the girl kitty's so I got a whole nights sleep LOL .



So the kitty let you slack for a change? :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm not sure about cancer but I can personally guarantee success against werewolves , vampires and zombies , I've got one for each .



It would only take one big Husky to scare them all off :hmm3grin2orange: otstir:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> It would only take one big Husky to scare them all off :hmm3grin2orange: otstir:



Your probably right , something about that smell thing ......otstir:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> So the kitty let you slack for a change? :biggrin:



Yup , all his fault .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Your probably right , something about that smell thing ......otstir:



:msp_ohmy: They like that sweet smell? Its just like roses :cool2:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> :msp_ohmy: They like that sweet smell? Its just like roses :cool2:



You've been mixing alcohol with your medication again, haven't you?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> You've been mixing alcohol with your medication again, haven't you?



Nope....No drinking for me :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Dan you get that green saw fixed yet? Its almost good as a Husky :smile2:


----------



## tbone75

It was just like Christmas here today! I got the 28" bar for a P52 from Arrowhead today too! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Leave it to Ron to bring 50cc saws to a 70cc fight .
> and with dull chains too !!
> got to tune the dolly 111 in some wood but still not quite right.
> still not the right saw for 20in red oak
> got out cut by an old Mac 610 !!
> one " I " did up for the guy !



Not the other guy I hope...:msp_ohmy:


----------



## dancan

Got the 37¢ washer Monday but haven't had a chance to look at the saw .
More pine trees to cut this weekend so I guess I'll have to slug it out with what 
I have .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Got the 37¢ washer Monday but haven't had a chance to look at the saw .
> More pine trees to cut this weekend so I guess I'll have to slug it out with what
> I have .



You have more than enough but you also could use the other guys saws...LOL


----------



## dancan

It's loaded and ready , I thought I heard a new ringing noise in it when we were out in Kinsac , had to put a clutch bearing in it (25$:eek2 .


----------



## dancan

And the 026 has been there since day 1 . :smile2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> it's loaded and ready , i thought i heard a new ringing noise in it when we were out in kinsac , had to put a clutch bearing in it (25$:eek2 .



are you kidding!!?


----------



## dancan

Nope , it uses the smaller bearing of the 2 listed , they had it in stock .
They sold it to me for 20$ , if I change the drum I could use the cheaper bearing .
Could have got it cheaper from Oregon but I didn't want to wait or get the wrong part .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> are you kidding!!?



:msp_confused: I see them for 9 bucks any where?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nope , it uses the smaller bearing of the 2 listed , they had it in stock .
> They sold it to me for 20$ , if I change the drum I could use the cheaper bearing .
> Could have got it cheaper from Oregon but I didn't want to wait or get the wrong part .



That just plain sucked!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Nope , it uses the smaller bearing of the 2 listed , they had it in stock .
> They sold it to me for 20$ , if I change the drum I could use the cheaper bearing .
> Could have got it cheaper from Oregon but I didn't want to wait or get the wrong part .



They say the bigger bearing and the corresponding drum are a better, stronger setup but I have not seen any problems withe the smaller ones.


----------



## dancan

This is the second one I have worn out , the first one was on a 361 but the drum was beat so I went to the bigger bearing and drum on that one .


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure are quiet tonight?


----------



## tbone75

Couldn't even get you guys riled up posting Eeco pics ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey John!  
Sorry im late I had to take my nap! 
Whats up?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey John!
> Sorry im late I had to take my nap!
> Whats up?



Not much.These guys must be sleeping on me tonight?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Not much.These guys must be sleeping on me tonight?



LOL Im not sure. 
What size is that eeko? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ECHO CHAINSAW... RUNS GREAT.. priced to sell


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.....been catching up on my reading.....been pretty busy the last couple days. The 630 case arrived from Brice yesterday....way nice...very clean and low hrs..nice tight big end rod bearing...however it is the oldest 6XX series I have....1983...so it has the coarse thread crank/clutch and I only have one of those clutches to choose from LOL!! Put in new seals, installed the two piece ign, oil pump...dry fit the 268XP cyl, manifold, carb, intake elbow, bolts, and air filter, top covers just to make sure I have all the bits, and they will fit together. I love to play with this family so this 630 Jonsered will be powered by a Husky 268XP top end that will be modified. Looks good so far....bead blasting the cyl next and on to porting. I am torn....the OEM piston is used but Mahle and is perhaps 0'003-4" loose..definately usable....but I think a Meteor is in the cards for this one. This one will be pretty much identical to the 61/268XP in my sig except RED. The 61/268 is a very strong saw..everyone that has cut with it remarks..even my good friend Mike who is a dyed in the wool Stihl guy...as bad as Jerry...even he reluctantly admitted that it really cut good.....which is the biggest compliment you could expect to get...meaning he was impressed...now to do it in RED!!!!

I am waiting for a number of things to be delivered.....a 261 (Husky!!) from NH that I bought last Sat...(no word)....a 630 Jonsered "West Coast" that I bought from Idaho on Sun...(messaged today shipped today) and a half dozen o-rings that seal the flywheel side seal carrier on the older Husky/Jonsered/oil pump to case from Parts Tree on Sun ( messaged today...shipped today) What is this Christmas??? LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> LOL Im not sure.
> What size is that eeko? LOL



It was a 40cc now its 45cc LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.....been catching up on my reading.....been pretty busy the last couple days. The 630 case arrived from Brice yesterday....way nice...very clean and low hrs..nice tight big end rod bearing...however it is the oldest 6XX series I have....1983...so it has the coarse thread crank/clutch and I only have one of those clutches to choose from LOL!! Put in new seals, installed the two piece ign, oil pump...dry fit the 268XP cyl, manifold, carb, intake elbow, bolts, and air filter, top covers just to make sure I have all the bits, and they will fit together. I love to play with this family so this 630 Jonsered will be powered by a Husky 268XP top end that will be modified. Looks good so far....bead blasting the cyl next and on to porting. I am torn....the OEM piston is used but Mahle and is perhaps 0'003-4" loose..definately usable....but I think a Meteor is in the cards for this one. This one will be pretty much identical to the 61/268XP in my sig except RED. The 61/268 is a very strong saw..everyone that has cut with it remarks..even my good friend Mike who is a dyed in the wool Stihl guy...as bad as Jerry...even he reluctantly admitted that it really cut good.....which is the biggest compliment you could expect to get...meaning he was impressed...now to do it in RED!!!!
> 
> I am waiting for a number of things to be delivered.....a 261 (Husky!!) from NH that I bought last Sat...(no word)....a 630 Jonsered "West Coast" that I bought from Idaho on Sun...(messaged today shipped today) and a half dozen o-rings that seal the flywheel side seal carrier on the older Husky/Jonsered/oil pump to case from Parts Tree on Sun ( messaged today...shipped today) What is this Christmas??? LOL!!



Your in saw heaven ! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

You got me jealous Robin  
Im looking on craigslist in New York for saws... am I that desperate? HAHAHA


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> ECHO CHAINSAW... RUNS GREAT.. priced to sell



This Echo is a CS4000 I put the top end off a CS4600 on it. Bolted right on!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You got me jealous Robin
> Im looking on craigslist in New York for saws... am I that desperate? HAHAHA



YES !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> YES !! :hmm3grin2orange:



I think I fixed it for alittle and got a milkshake! LOL 

Wish I could find a 261... hmmm 
Husqvarna 261 Chainsaw- Fix or For Parts | eBay


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I think I fixed it for alittle and got a milkshake! LOL
> 
> Wish I could find a 261... hmmm
> Husqvarna 261 Chainsaw- Fix or For Parts | eBay



Not to bad of price so far? I am still looking for a 365 Husky that needs a top end.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Not to bad of price so far? I am still looking for a 365 Husky that needs a top end.



this one has a bad top end lol. im thinking of contacting the guy :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> this one has a bad top end lol. im thinking of contacting the guy :msp_confused:



Now why would a Stihl head like you want with a Husky? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Now why would a Stihl head like you want with a Husky? LOL



Well damn John you should know that answer.....
I need something to make my Stihls look good..


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well damn John you should know that answer.....
> I need something to make my Stihls look good..



You may want to trade them Stihls in on Huskys !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You may want to trade them Stihls in on Huskys !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



I already traded a 350 husky for an 031... best trade i ever made


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I already traded a 350 husky for an 031... best trade i ever made



My BIL would agree ! He loves that thing ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

My FIL has a newer MS250 I think? The BIL won't even use it LOL Says it is a POS LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only white rear handles for me, the others are a little inferior....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> My BIL would agree ! He loves that thing ! :msp_thumbsup:



GOOD! Im glad!  I wish I would of cleaned up the plastic alittle! 
Sorry I left ya hanging, I was chatting with SawGarage! lol


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only white rear handles for me, the others are a little inferior....LOL



Hey Jerry  
I think you should put in alittle pink with that! lol


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> GOOD! Im glad!  I wish I would of cleaned up the plastic alittle!
> Sorry I left ya hanging, I was chatting with SawGarage! lol



Need to PM him again just so he don't forget to look for the J-Red stuff for me.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only white rear handles for me, the others are a little inferior....LOL



Got to agree with you!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> GOOD! Im glad!  I wish I would of cleaned up the plastic alittle!
> Sorry I left ya hanging, I was chatting with SawGarage! lol



No worries about that! I like to clean them up and check them out good!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Need to PM him again just so he don't forget to look for the J-Red stuff for me.



What Jred stuff you needing?


----------



## tbone75

Another good one is my FIL grabs the 350 before the Stihl now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> What Jred stuff you needing?



He thinks he has one that this 365 jug will work on?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> He thinks he has one that this 365 jug will work on?



Ill Ask him, Im more then likely going up there this weekend


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Any headway on the P62?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Any headway on the P62?



I wish it was a P62!! But its just a P52 LOL.Not doing anything right now.Need to do a couple others first.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I wish it was a P62!! But its just a P52 LOL.Not doing anything right now.Need to do a couple others first.



Oh close enough  
I cant wait to see it up an running! 
Seems everyone else is sleeping the night away?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Oh close enough
> I cant wait to see it up an running!
> Seems everyone else is sleeping the night away?



Must be? LOL Yes I need to get one of them P52s running!Got 3 of them in boxes LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Must be? LOL Yes I need to get one of them P52s running!Got 3 of them in boxes LOL



Send the other 2 my way 
HAHAHA I have a nice orange turds I got from the zoo


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Send the other 2 my way
> HAHAHA I have a nice orange turds I got from the zoo



NO!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> NO!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



I can only try  

Hopefully ill get some parts when I get home ill have saws to work on and get the rest of my projects done


----------



## jimdad07

I just landed, just getting home from a Christmas party at the BIL's house. Put away enough Blue Light for an army, I should go to bed because I am felling it pretty good. I did tear down my 045av tonight and found a cracked impulse line that I will have to replace. Have a good night guys.


----------



## dancan

ZZZZSlackers , Sun's up ................ somewhere LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

Yes it is.......to the east about 3 HRS....for me anyway...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Must be heavy cloud over here, can`t se no sun yet, actually its very dark here this morning.Roads are all clear from here to Halifax and back....LOL


----------



## dancan

Calls for a few showers this am so no hold up on dropping some trees .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Make 'em fall, Dan! Be safe!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice and calm for dropping trees, not a breeze at all. Got two down and cleaned up already. More to do, so its down this coffee and get back at em...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Been a rough morning so far.Couldn't sleep and still can't move worth a dang.Just one of them days.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Hang in there, John. The saws will wait.


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Hang in there, John. The saws will wait.



They will have to today LOL But I want to fire up that Eeco bad! LOL Just to see if it runs LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John take it easy  
Saws can wait... Your backs not replaceable! LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John take it easy
> Saws can wait... Your backs not replaceable! LOL



NOW...You tell me !!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The guy with the other 038 I have here told me he bought a used P&C off fleabay for it? Going to drop it off today.I wonder what he bought???? Guess I won't get that one LOL But it may help in getting the 365 from him?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> The guy with the other 038 I have here told me he bought a used P&C off fleabay for it? Going to drop it off today.I wonder what he bought???? Guess I won't get that one LOL But it may help in getting the 365 from him?



Probably one of the chepo P&C's off evilbay for 20 bucks.... 
Tell him to bring it back to you after it blows up again


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Probably one of the chepo P&C's off evilbay for 20 bucks....
> Tell him to bring it back to you after it blows up again



Have no idea what he bought? I just hope its not junk?He said used so could be a good one?


----------



## tbone75

The Echo runs great! My Nephew stopped by to drop off that 038 P&C so I got him to start it LOL A slight tweek on the low side is all it needed! That guy did good on the 038 stuff!Factory Stihl P&C.Used but very nice 52mm.Said he got it for 62.00 shipped!Sucker LOL Dug out a new 16" bar and used chain for the Echo.Now to come up with the adjuster and all done.For now? LOL Moving better but not great? Not going to get much done today :bang:


----------



## tbone75

That P&C came with the intake boot and clamp too.I needed one of them clamps for the 350 Ron did! The boot looks good too.Nice to have for a spare!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That P&C came with the intake boot and clamp too.I needed one of them clamps for the 350 Ron did! The boot looks good too.Nice to have for a spare!



That is a very good price for an OEM 038 P&C, even if its used that don`t matter much as long as its not scored.


----------



## dancan

A christmas pic for Robin .


----------



## tbone75

Looks good inside to me?Here are some pics.


----------



## tbone75

Dan your being meen to Robin! :hmm3grin2orange: He may come up there and take all your beer? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Here's the landowner rolling some of the logs with his 'Bota .








If we rolled the other way and timed it right , I'm sure we could go car bowling LOL .


----------



## tbone75

You get them all down today?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan your being meen to Robin! :hmm3grin2orange: ... :hmm3grin2orange:



I don't know what you mean , I was just sharing all them nice christmas colors ...... really .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You get them all down today?



No , the landowner didn't have time so we cleared up a few smaller trees that I dropped and saved the three last pines because they need to be pulled .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I don't know what you mean , I was just sharing all them nice christmas colors ...... really .



Yea right


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No , the landowner didn't have time so we cleared up a few smaller trees that I dropped and saved the three last pines because they need to be pulled .



Looks kind of steep to build on?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Looks kind of steep to build on?




He's built his "Office" already .







We don't have much topsoil here and parts of bedrock are above surface . The landing is big enough for a modest house with an attached garage , retaining wall on the hillside but there won't be much lawn .
Having to live or drive up a 6/12 pitch to my "dream" home every day is not my dream LOL .


----------



## tbone75

My drive way is about that bad! But didn't have a choice? I have 39 acres but about 2 acres of flat in the very bottom. LOL That spot would be nice for a under ground house.May have to blast out a hole? LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Been a rough morning so far.Couldn't sleep and still can't move worth a dang.Just one of them days.



Hate to hear that. Glad you got a chance to run the Echo and glad it worked out so well. That thing ought to be good and strong for a 4000. 

I saw the 038 cylinder. He got a steal on that! Isn't 52mm the Magnum?

Also, got some mail from you today. Thank you, that was a nice surprise! I'll keep my eye out for more steals but forget about my 361!!!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hate to hear that. Glad you got a chance to run the Echo and glad it worked out so well. That thing ought to be good and strong for a 4000.
> 
> I saw the 038 cylinder. He got a steal on that! Isn't 52mm the Magnum?
> 
> Also, got some mail from you today. Thank you, that was a nice surprise! I'll keep my eye out for more steals but forget about my 361!!!



Yes the 4000 sounds real good.A lot stronger than before too I bet. LOL This should be the magnum cylinder for the 038.He will like that I am sure LOL Was that the Poulan parts you got today? I thought you had that already? LOL That must be the Digger Wildthing!Sorry its got a red clutch cover.But that is all I had for it. I still have some more cranks if you need any? And a few crank cases! LOL Now that 361 :msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange: You keep that and get it running! Jerry found me some more saw stuff! I am on cloud 10 right now!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I don't know what you mean , I was just sharing all them nice christmas colors ...... really .




Thanks Dan I DO appreciate your thinking of me over the Holidays!!!..............GRRRRRR....thirsty now.......


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Yes the 4000 sounds real good.A lot stronger than before too I bet. LOL This should be the magnum cylinder for the 038.He will like that I am sure LOL Was that the Poulan parts you got today? I thought you had that already? LOL That must be the Digger Wildthing!Sorry its got a red clutch cover.But that is all I had for it. I still have some more cranks if you need any? And a few crank cases! LOL Now that 361 :msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange: You keep that and get it running! Jerry found me some more saw stuff! I am on cloud 10 right now!!!!!



Yep. That was Digger's Wildthing. He's anxious to get started on it. He's a little confused about why folks are sending him saws. By his logic, he can fix 'em and sell 'em cause you and ChainsawMike1 are providing the saws, I'm buying the parts and the only thing he's out is some time while he uses MY tools!! I think I'm gettin' scammed!!


----------



## dancan

Glad you like the colors , mmmmmm barley and hops :msp_drool: .


----------



## tbone75

:hmm3grin2orange: Rub it in Dan


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Yes the 4000 sounds real good.A lot stronger than before too I bet. LOL This should be the magnum cylinder for the 038.He will like that I am sure LOL Was that the Poulan parts you got today? I thought you had that already? LOL That must be the Digger Wildthing!Sorry its got a red clutch cover.But that is all I had for it. I still have some more cranks if you need any? And a few crank cases! LOL Now that 361 :msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange: You keep that and get it running! Jerry found me some more saw stuff! I am on cloud 10 right now!!!!!



Digger sends rep your way and says "Thanks!" for the saw.


----------



## tbone75

Ran into a minor problem with this 038.Not mine LOL The P&C he brought me is a little different.The bolt hols don't match up just right.Just a bit off I can drill them out a bit in the jug to make it work.Plus the piston is 1mm taller? It has enough clearance to work in the crank case.Turns over fine when I hold the jug down.Have to drill the holes out before I can check the squish.Want to ask if anyone knows if this will work before I go to far?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Digger sends rep your way and says "Thanks!" for the saw.



Tell him he is very welcome! And to just have fun with it!I think the fuel lines may be OK too?So I hope a primer is all you will need for it?


----------



## Cantdog

261 (Husky) came in today...beautiful saw...very low hrs.....dual dogs were sticking out one side of the box...trigger handle was sticking out the other side...very poor packing job...not like Jerry or RonDon!!...decided to see if it had a 3/8 rim or .325...couldn't get the clutch cover off..brake would not release...pryed the band off the clutch drum got the cover off....HMMM why are the clutch shoes sticking half way out of the drum????? What are these metal filings everywhere???..........The clutch must be loose, so I pull the spark plug to put in my piston stop...hey..what's that piston doing so shiny??? Have to check on that later. Try to tighten the clutch...it is tight...WTF???? I take the clutch off....OH I see there is no oil pump drive gear and the rim has been rubbing on the dust shield for the oil pump and the drum has been sliding in and out. OK......what about that piston??...off comes the muffler...wow!! a new Flat Top but with very light scoring on the clutch side...off comes the carb and cyl..it is a new piston but man, the thing is flapping all over the place...is the big end rod bearing gone?? What kind of piston is this anyway.......OH it's a Golf and there is about an eighth of an inch more space than needed for the con rod small end between the wristpin bosses!! Junk!! Everything else seemed as good as the saw looked. I was planning on a new 262XP flat top piston anyway so no biggie..but this one is scored very very slightly....it looks to me like the new golf was installed without cleaning off the previous alum transfer..maybe, maybe not there is no new sawdust in the clutch area and the saw came with no B&C...perhaps the guy just over reved it with no load . Who knows????? The ebay add read "I had the saw running last night and then it stalled...I'm no mechanic so I'm just goning to let it go"..............I tend to agree.....he is not even a shade tree.....to bad he had to pick such a nice saw to practice not being a mechanic on......Oh well it is what it is and nothing has to be fixed that I was not prepared to do anyway (except I do have to fix the brake) as my intent was to turn this directly into a 262XP....I have the muffler and the clutch just need a piston as I assumed I would anyway as the stock 261 pistion is dished and the XP is flat. 

Now how do I word the Feed Back................? He's lucky he listed it as "parts"....nice parts..but not all the parts!!


----------



## Cantdog

Since I can't get the good stuff...I just have to use what I have....Red and Green...nice holiday colors!!! Can you get this stuff up there Dan??


----------



## 8433jeff

Cantdog said:


> Since I can't get the good stuff...I just have to use what I have....Red and Green...nice holiday colors!!! Can you get this stuff up there Dan??



OMG! That beer has a placemat thing. My shop won't look that clean when its new!

Edit: They're called coasters, Jeff. Coasters.


----------



## dancan

I haven't seen that one up here (but we can get the saw LOL) in the regular LQ store but we also have specialty store but I don't frequent them .

I just saw an ad on kijiji for a MS880 for 600$$ ...... I wonder where Jerry is .


----------



## dancan

I like this ale .


----------



## Cantdog

8433jeff said:


> OMG! That beer has a placemat thing. My shop won't look that clean when its new!




LOL!! One of my pet peeves is can rings of rust on any of my cast iron woodworking tools.....everyone who comes in the shop drinking a beer or soda getz "THE lecture"...you put rings on my tools....I'll put knots on your head....LOL that my ale and isn't even on the unisaw top, just on the unifence alum extrusion..but close and I don't take chances!!!!!!!! LOLOL!!! Good catch!!!!


----------



## tbone75

OK guys you going to make me get into my stash to show you guys some real Ohio beer! BRB


----------



## tbone75

Well chit! Its all gone? Nut I still have these 2 I like LOL.One has a date of Feb. 2010 on it? LOL The good stuff is called Great Lakes Dortmunder Gold


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I haven't seen that one up here (but we can get the saw LOL) in the regular LQ store but we also have specialty store but I don't frequent them .
> 
> I just saw an ad on kijiji for a MS880 for 600$$ ...... I wonder where Jerry is .



I didn` see that one in Halifax area .


----------



## tbone75

I guess a 6 pack last me 2 years! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ran into a minor problem with this 038.Not mine LOL The P&C he brought me is a little different.The bolt hols don't match up just right.Just a bit off I can drill them out a bit in the jug to make it work.Plus the piston is 1mm taller? It has enough clearance to work in the crank case.Turns over fine when I hold the jug down.Have to drill the holes out before I can check the squish.Want to ask if anyone knows if this will work before I go to far?



Yes they can be made to work, moving the holes in a bit will allow it to bolt up. Don`t drill the holes out bigger, use the air die grinder to slot them in toward the center. Use the smaller gasket to relocate the holes. Also you need to check that the piston skirt will clear the case on the downstroke.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Well chit! Its all gone? Nut I still have these 2 I like LOL.One has a date of Feb. 2010 on it? LOL The good stuff is called Great Lakes Dortmunder Gold



Killians is good...the Blue Moon...I've not heard of..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes they can be made to work, moving the holes in a bit will allow it to bolt up. Don`t drill the holes out bigger, use the air die grinder to slot them in toward the center. Use the smaller gasket to relocate the holes.



Thanks Jerry! I will get into that tomorrow! Then back to the P52/62 LOL Jacob J told me the thin rings part number and I can get them from Jacks or Chainsawr!


----------



## tbone75

Jerry would you happen to have an extra one of these sleeve things for a Stihl?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes they can be made to work, moving the holes in a bit will allow it to bolt up. Don`t drill the holes out bigger, use the air die grinder to slot them in toward the center. Use the smaller gasket to relocate the holes. Also you need to check that the piston skirt will clear the case on the downstroke.



The piston clears just fine!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry would you happen to have an extra one of these sleeve things for a Stihl?



That for the chainbrake handle, left hand side?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The piston clears just fine!



Thats good, less work then.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That for the chainbrake handle, left hand side?



Yes it is.tryed to order one but every place I have ordered from didn't have it!


----------



## tbone75

Dan and Robin got me! I am drinking a 2 year old beer! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> 261 (Husky) came in today...beautiful saw...very low hrs.....dual dogs were sticking out one side of the box...trigger handle was sticking out the other side...very poor packing job...not like Jerry or RonDon!!...decided to see if it had a 3/8 rim or .325...couldn't get the clutch cover off..brake would not release...pryed the band off the clutch drum got the cover off....HMMM why are the clutch shoes sticking half way out of the drum????? What are these metal filings everywhere???..........The clutch must be loose, so I pull the spark plug to put in my piston stop...hey..what's that piston doing so shiny??? Have to check on that later. Try to tighten the clutch...it is tight...WTF???? I take the clutch off....OH I see there is no oil pump drive gear and the rim has been rubbing on the dust shield for the oil pump and the drum has been sliding in and out. OK......what about that piston??...off comes the muffler...wow!! a new Flat Top but with very light scoring on the clutch side...off comes the carb and cyl..it is a new piston but man, the thing is flapping all over the place...is the big end rod bearing gone?? What kind of piston is this anyway.......OH it's a Golf and there is about an eighth of an inch more space than needed for the con rod small end between the wristpin bosses!! Junk!! Everything else seemed as good as the saw looked. I was planning on a new 262XP flat top piston anyway so no biggie..but this one is scored very very slightly....it looks to me like the new golf was installed without cleaning off the previous alum transfer..maybe, maybe not there is no new sawdust in the clutch area and the saw came with no B&C...perhaps the guy just over reved it with no load . Who knows????? The ebay add read "I had the saw running last night and then it stalled...I'm no mechanic so I'm just goning to let it go"..............I tend to agree.....he is not even a shade tree.....to bad he had to pick such a nice saw to practice not being a mechanic on......Oh well it is what it is and nothing has to be fixed that I was not prepared to do anyway (except I do have to fix the brake) as my intent was to turn this directly into a 262XP....I have the muffler and the clutch just need a piston as I assumed I would anyway as the stock 261 pistion is dished and the XP is flat.
> 
> Now how do I word the Feed Back................? He's lucky he listed it as "parts"....nice parts..but not all the parts!!




When you buy a parts saw off eBay you are lucky if there is any parts that are still useable. I got one 046 once that just about had nothing that was useable, every part was damaged, it cost me about $300. by the time it got here and there was less than $20. worth of parts on it at new parts costing...LOL


----------



## 8433jeff

Cantdog said:


> Killians is good...the Blue Moon...I've not heard of..



Blue Moon is very good, near good enough to leave a ring on Momma's kitchen table. More of a summer ale, though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> yes it is.tryed to order one but every place i have ordered from didn't have it!



which model, they are different in sizes.


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> Blue Moon is very good, near good enough to leave a ring on Momma's kitchen table. More of a summer ale, though.



Could be?To me its just good beer LOL Belgian style wheat ale.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> which model, they are different in sizes.



I need one for the MS310.The one off the 038 fits.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan and Robin got me! I am drinking a 2 year old beer! LOL



You falling off the wagon?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Killians is good...the Blue Moon...I've not heard of..



Killians is my first pick!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I need one for the MS310.The one off the 038 fits.



I likely have one, will look in the morning.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You falling off the wagon?



:hmm3grin2orange: First one this year! May be a year before I have another?


----------



## tbone75

I drink once in a Blue Moon :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: First one this year! May be a year before I have another?



Good for you....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> i drink once in a blue moon :hmm3grin2orange:



lol....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> When you buy a parts saw off eBay you are lucky if there is any parts that are still useable. I got one 046 once that just about had nothing that was useable, every part was damaged, it cost me about $300. by the time it got here and there was less than $20. worth of parts on it at new parts costing...LOL



Very true Jerry....this one is way beter than that...especially since I worry more about the looks than the actual mechanical stuff. I can fix broke junk but it is much harder to make them look good. I am still satisfied... just things were not as I would have guessed...not really worse just different...it's nothing that time and money can't overcome...LOL!!! BTW I did leave OK feedback...not a real screwing just a rubbing.........LOLOL!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I likely have one, will look in the morning.



Just in case you send something this way? LOL Thanks Jerry! Can't under stand why its so hard to get? I am sure I can get one from the Stihl dealer around here.But I just don't deal with them idiots!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Very true Jerry....this one is way beter than that...especially since I worry more about the looks than the actual mechanical stuff. I can fix broke junk but it is much harder to make them look good. I am still satisfied... just things were not as I would have guessed...not really worse just different...it's nothing that time and money can't overcome...LOL!!! BTW I did leave OK feedback...not a real screwing just a rubbing.........LOLOL!!



It was not the looks that bothered me on that saw, the actual parts were all damaged physically to the point it was not useable at all. I left the seller no feedback at all, that hurts them more than a chewing out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just in case you send something this way? LOL Thanks Jerry! Can't under stand why its so hard to get? I am sure I can get one from the Stihl dealer around here.But I just don't deal with them idiots!



Yeah, my Stihl parts man can get them for me overnight.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dan and Robin got me! I am drinking a 2 year old beer! LOL




Well you know John a few beers never hurt anyone......maybe it might help rather than meds....LOLOL When I was a teen I worked on a sheep farm...about 300 head....the owner did not drink but always kept a case of Narraganset or Dawson ale in 16oz...when a sheep got ill he would wrestle it down and jam a pounder down it's neck and then next day, 9 times out of 10 the sheep would be fine. LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, my Stihl parts man can get them for me overnight.



Now don't do that! I can find a used one some time! LOL No big hurry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just in case you send something this way? LOL Thanks Jerry! Can't under stand why its so hard to get? I am sure I can get one from the Stihl dealer around here.But I just don't deal with them idiots!



I did not find that part number I was looking for, all the IPL`s I have don`t list them at all. The common rings are all there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now don't do that! I can find a used one some time! LOL No big hurry!



No,..I did not mean for that to sound that way, I likely have them in my spare parts assortments, I will look in the morning at the shop.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well you know John a few beers never hurt anyone......maybe it might help rather than meds....LOLOL When I was a teen I worked on a sheep farm...about 300 head....the owner did not drink but always kept a case of Narraganset or Dawson ale in 16oz...when a sheep got ill he would wrestle it down and jam a pounder down it's neck and then next day, 9 times out of 10 the sheep would be fine. LOL!!



I use to drink quite a bit till the Dr. told me to quit LOL It was no big deal to me.I was just a social drinker LOL So I quit that day.I just drink one every now and then now.Dr keeps checking me and alls good! Some reason my liver didn't like it?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I did not find that part number I was looking for, all the IPL`s I have don`t list them at all. The common rings are all there.



Part #5074756624 should be it? We will find out?12.00 isn't that much to find out for sure.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No,..I did not mean for that to sound that way, I likely have them in my spare parts assortments, I will look in the morning at the shop.



OK no problem then LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Part #5074756624 should be it? We will find out?12.00 isn't that much to find out for sure.



I will jamb some feeler gauges into the grooves tomorrow to get an approximate thickness of the rings, they would be a couple thous thinner than the ring lands in the piston.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Part #5074756624 should be it? We will find out?12.00 isn't that much to find out for sure.



With the 507 prefix they must be listed under the Poulan parts dept.


----------



## roncoinc

OMG,,, ballentine would make ME quit drinking !!
as i sit here with a glass of plain old coke  and even John drinking beer 
I wanna beer !!!!!!!!!
maybe tomorow somebody comes over to watch football i may have a chance for a couple 
And to think Robin you have access to Sam Adams !
Samuel Adams - America's World Class Beer


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> With the 507 prefix they must be listed under the Poulan parts dept.



Jacob J says the rings are .024 for the thin ones and .060 for the thick ones. I think they are in the Poulan parts?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OMG,,, ballentine would make ME quit drinking !!
> as i sit here with a glass of plain old coke  and even John drinking beer
> I wanna beer !!!!!!!!!
> maybe tomorow somebody comes over to watch football i may have a chance for a couple
> And to think Robin you have access to Sam Adams !
> Samuel Adams - America's World Class Beer



I have never found a Sam Adams I liked yet? i had a light of some kind of it and a summer ale.Both of them YUK !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jacob J says the rings are .024 for the thin ones and .060 for the thick ones. I think they are in the Poulan parts?



I tried that number in the Rottmans site and it came back as an invalid number...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I tried that number in the Rottmans site and it came back as an invalid number...LOL



Did you try it without the 507?Just the other number? The other one is 475227


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OMG,,, ballentine would make ME quit drinking !!
> as i sit here with a glass of plain old coke  and even John drinking beer
> I wanna beer !!!!!!!!!
> maybe tomorow somebody comes over to watch football i may have a chance for a couple
> And to think Robin you have access to Sam Adams !
> Samuel Adams - America's World Class Beer



Do they make a beer or ale that is not flavored or spiced up? Every one I tried are want a bees.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> OMG,,, ballentine would make ME quit drinking !!
> as i sit here with a glass of plain old coke  and even John drinking beer
> I wanna beer !!!!!!!!!
> maybe tomorow somebody comes over to watch football i may have a chance for a couple
> And to think Robin you have access to Sam Adams !
> Samuel Adams - America's World Class Beer




Oh yes we have Sam...however Ballentines is my poision of choice....."Half Quart" says right on it..easy to keep track that way!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Did you try it without the 507?Just the other number? The other one is 475227



475227 are the regular rings according to my IPL`s used in the P60-61.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do they make a beer or ale that is not flavored or spiced up? Every one I tried are want a bees.



Ballentines is the realdeal...not flavored except by the hops..."Americas Favorite Ale" says right on it......Tripple X...Tripple O......."use safely" LOLO!!


EDIT: Not everyone likes it though......slackers!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do they make a beer or ale that is not flavored or spiced up? Every one I tried are want a bees.



Yes they do.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ballentines is the realdeal...not flavored except by the hops..."Americas Favorite Ale" says right on it......Tripple X...Tripple O......."use safely" LOLO!!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Not everyone likes it though......slackers!!!



Yeah, I have drank a few Ballentines, its almost good but that Sam Adams stuff is for Yuppies I guess, not my cup of ale...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 475227 are the regular rings according to my IPL`s used in the P60-61.



Thats what Rottman IPL said too.Jacob J gave me that other part number 4756624


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, I have drank a few Ballentines, its almost good but that Sam Adams stuff is for Yuppies I guess, not my cup of ale...LOL




LOL!! Almost good is good enough if you can't get Keiths...plus the price is attractive...not that I'm cheep!!!LOL!! Just frugal......


----------



## tbone75

A friend of mine gave me a bottle of beer one day a few years ago.The name on it was Skull Splitter ! Not to bad of stuff. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Almost good is good enough if you can't get Keiths...plus the price is attractive...not that I'm cheep!!!LOL!! Just frugal......



Do you squeek when you walk?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thats what Rottman IPL said too.Jacob J gave me that other part number 4756624



The 475 6624 may be a good number, may have to eMail them to find out. I just came across an IPL I have for the PP655 that says the rings for the Hi Perf piston is 476540.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> OMG,,, ballentine would make ME quit drinking !!
> as i sit here with a glass of plain old coke  and even John drinking beer
> I wanna beer !!!!!!!!!
> maybe tomorow somebody comes over to watch football i may have a chance for a couple
> And to think Robin you have access to Sam Adams !
> Samuel Adams - America's World Class Beer




You already quit drinkin.......LOLOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 475 6624 may be a good number, may have to eMail them to find out. I just came across an IPL I have for the PP655 that says the rings for the Hi Perf piston is 476540.



Seen them listed at Jacks too.Are they the same?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Do you squeek when you walk?



I do actually.....but only on on foot....to cheep to squeak on both.....


----------



## jimdad07

High guys. Bunch of chatter boxes here today. Have an engine for the bandmill, and Dolmar is sending me a new saw, they shipped it out yesterday. I get my money back if the thing so much as hiccups. Not bad, much faster response this time than the last. Had a great time last night at the BIL's house we built for a Christmas party, second time I have had a few too many this year. One heck of a good time.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Tell him he is very welcome! And to just have fun with it!I think the fuel lines may be OK too?So I hope a primer is all you will need for it?



Great...if he fixes this one with a primer bulb I won't be able to live with the little man. He already thinks he a saw-genius.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Almost good is good enough if you can't get Keiths...plus the price is attractive...not that I'm cheep!!!LOL!! Just frugal......



I drank every major brewers beers and ale we could get up here and once I tried Keith`s that was it for me, Molson Golden was my next choice. There are so many niche beer brewers out there now making , niche , beer and ales that become someones favorite for a short duration til they tire of the fruity taste and then go looking for another, niche drink, those types never settle on one of those fruity brewers drinks but usually settle upon one of the traditional brewers after many years of chasing , niche brewers products.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You already quit drinkin.......LOLOL!!!



Just imagine,big screen and all day football and chips and salsa,and pizza and ?? BEER !!!!
i still have a cold one once in awhile,had a hineken last weekend,that was good


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just imagine,big screen and all day football and chips and salsa,and pizza and ?? BEER !!!!
> i still have a cold one once in awhile,had a hineken last weekend,that was good



That won't hurt you none LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seen them listed at Jacks too.Are they the same?



It gets real confusing during these times when it comes to Pioneer, Pioneer/Partner and Poulan Pro parts numbers, these saws were designed by Pioneer but were continued to be assembled by each of the take over companies and part numbers really don`t tell the whole tale, I need to see the product to know if its the right one. If the seller has any knowledge of the product they should be able to tell you what you are getting.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Great...if he fixes this one with a primer bulb I won't be able to live with the little man. He already thinks he a saw-genius.



That one needs a lot of cleaning!And won't be real easy to put together for him with out some help LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I always liked Killians Irish Red and Bud Light. Never was a Blue Light fan but they went down mighty good last night. Also used to like scoth on ice for sippin, those days are long gone for me.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It gets real confusing during these times when it comes to Pioneer, Pioneer/Partner and Poulan Pro parts numbers, these saws were designed by Pioneer but were continued to be assembled by each of the take over companies and part numbers really don`t tell the whole tale, I need to see the product to know if its the right one. If the seller has any knowledge of the product they should be able to tell you what you are getting.



I hope they can tell me something about them? Is the 655 the same size as the 62?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I hope they can tell me something about them? Is the 655 the same size as the 62?



Yes the 655 is the same size but came in different versions, the PP 655, the High Perf 655 and the BP 655, there were differences in pistons and cylinders but all were the same sizes and can be interchanged but the rings were different thicknesses, most had two rings but some only had one ring.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I always liked Killians Irish Red and Bud Light. Never was a Blue Light fan but they went down mighty good last night. Also used to like scoth on ice for sippin, those days are long gone for me.



Light beers must be a younger mans thing, won`t catch us oldtimers drinkin ,Light beer....:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes the 655 is the same size but came in different versions, the PP 655, the High Perf 655 and the BP 655, there were differences in pistons and cylinders but all were the same sizes and can be interchanged but the rings were different thicknesses, most had two rings but some only had one ring.



Well.....Chit LOL that won't help LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Light beers must be a younger mans thing, won`t catch us oldtimers drinkin ,Light beer....:msp_scared:



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well.....Chit LOL that won't help LOL



I think that might help more than you think, the thin ring pistons were being made for the High Performance saws so hopefully the 655 rings are in the Poulan Pro parts dept.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think that might help more than you think, the thin ring pistons were being made for the High Performance saws so hopefully the 655 rings are in the Poulan Pro parts dept.



Great! That is even a better chance of getting them! I bet Jacks has them! I will take another look.


----------



## jimdad07

I really like that family of saws, cutting machines every one of them that I have seen along with the one that I had for awhile. I would love to get my hands on the PP655 Stan has at his shop sitting on the floor waiting for him to put a P+C in it because someone strait gassed it, I hate seeing saws like that in a shroud of dust being neglected.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> That one needs a lot of cleaning!And won't be real easy to put together for him with out some help LOL



I don't know, I think he's better at reading and understanding a parts diagram than I am. His mind is quick and his hands are small enough to get in places I can't even see!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I don't know, I think he's better at reading and understanding a parts diagram than I am. His mind is quick and his hands are small enough to get in places I can't even see!



Great! Then just let him go right at it.He may just be able to do it all his self!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I really like that family of saws, cutting machines every one of them that I have seen along with the one that I had for awhile. I would love to get my hands on the PP655 Stan has at his shop sitting on the floor waiting for him to put a P+C in it because someone strait gassed it, I hate seeing saws like that in a shroud of dust being neglected.



That would bother me to, I just have them all running correctly. My 655 and the P62 Hi Perf are both completely refurbished mechanically, new NOS OEM pistons, cylinders, rings bearings seals gaskets carbs rebuilt etc. They are real torque monsters that are only outdone by my 090`s and the 070.


----------



## tbone75

Rings for the BP655 are 26.75 at Jacks. Part # 4756624


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would bother me to, I just have them all running correctly. My 655 and the P62 Hi Perf are both completely refurbished mechanically, new NOS OEM pistons, cylinders, rings bearings seals gaskets carbs rebuilt etc. They are real torque monsters that are only outdone by my 090`s and the 070.



What do you think of the 056's?


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> I don't know, I think he's better at reading and understanding a parts diagram than I am. His mind is quick and his hands are small enough to get in places I can't even see!



How old is he DD?


----------



## tbone75

They list the same part number for the both 655 saws?


----------



## tbone75

Wow everyone left? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Wow everyone left? LOL



Not quite, should be pretty soon. You should be able to expect that 65 in the next week or two, Mary has the $ set aside for it so now it will be a matter of getting to the PO.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Rings for the BP655 are 26.75 at Jacks. Part # 4756624



Don`t buy them unless you can talk directly to someone there or can they be returned if they don`t fit. Remember there is several different sets of rings for the 655.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> What do you think of the 056's?



I have not persoinally owned or ran the 056 or 075 horizontal cylinder saws, I hear they are also torque producing saws that are capable of pulling chain on long bars and make fairly good milling saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wow everyone left? LOL



LOL,..I had to dump my PM box twice tonight.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Not quite, should be pretty soon. You should be able to expect that 65 in the next week or two, Mary has the $ set aside for it so now it will be a matter of getting to the PO.



Sounds good Jim! Thanks


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..I had to dump my PM box twice tonight.



Your always busy LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t buy them unless you can talk directly to someone there or can they be returned if they don`t fit. Remember there is several different sets of rings for the 655.



I will talk to them before I order any.I just checked the rings in the P52 I tore down.They are .024 thick.Look very thin!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will talk to them before I order any.I just checked the rings in the P52 I tore down.They are .024 thick.Look very thin!



Yes the P 52 comes from the Poulan take over era.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your always busy LOL



Any time I post about the big P series saws it generates a lot of interest. There is a lot of people that follow this thread that never post in here....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes the P 52 comes from the Poulan take over era.



I will be real happy if I have one good 52 cylinder to use.2 would be better LOL But one will do just fine LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Any time I post about the big P series saws it generates a lot of interest. There is a lot of people that follow this thread that never post in here....LOL



Smart people ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will be real happy if I have one good 52 cylinder to use.2 would be better LOL But one will do just fine LOL



Those 52`s are no slouches either, Pioneer knew how to make very good quality saws in their day.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those 52`s are no slouches either, Pioneer knew how to make very good quality saws in their day.



It sure is well built!


----------



## tbone75

I am starting to get a nice collection of saws here! LOL I just keep finding more I got to have


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am starting to get a nice collection of saws here! LOL I just keep finding more I got to have



Oh no,...not you to!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> How old is he DD?



He's 9, had a birthday in August. His younger brother hasn't really got interested in saws yet, but I'm trying to encourage it. His primary interest right now is girls. I foresee trouble with that one. Oh, the stories I could tell already...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh no,...not you to!!!



Jerry I will never even come close to you!  You have more of one brand than I do of everything put together!


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh no,...not you to!!!



The real problem is that he can sit all day and look. The only thing worse than that is having a little extra cash. The next thing you know you're broke but refuse to let go of any of your "classic, highly collectible, need to be restored, not complete, almost running, can't find parts, got it at the right time, plan to modify it soon" saws.

And here we are encouraging him...


----------



## jimdad07

Got to have them all, even the chitty ones:msp_smile:.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> The real problem is that he can sit all day and look. The only thing worse than that is having a little extra cash. The next thing you know you're broke but refuse to let go of any of your "classic, highly collectible, need to be restored, not complete, almost running, can't find parts, got it at the right time, plan to modify it soon" saws.
> 
> And here we are encouraging him...



Dang! You know all to well just what I am doing and thinking all the time! LOL And it just gets worse!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Dang! You know all to well just what I am doing and thinking all the time! LOL And it just gets worse!



It does get worse. With the woods you have, I am surprised you haven't gotten yourself into some light milling for your knife making. There are some pretty light weight setups out there for a guy with back problems.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It does get worse. With the woods you have, I am surprised you haven't gotten yourself into some light milling for your knife making. There are some pretty light weight setups out there for a guy with back problems.



I have thought about it.Now that I have a saw or two that will do it I may?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I have thought about it.Now that I have a saw or two that will do it I may?



Good night Jerry. John I think you could set up a saw with a 20" bar and ripping chain on a Granberg small log mill say on a saw like that 65 and you would have a set up that would allow you to run it lightweight and still get some decent boards. I wouldn't go under 60cc with one, but I have milled quite a bit of red oak with a 28" bar on my Dolmar 6400. A little food for thought.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, night all.



Yep me too! Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good night Jerry. John I think you could set up a saw with a 20" bar and ripping chain on a Granberg small log mill say on a saw like that 65 and you would have a set up that would allow you to run it lightweight and still get some decent boards. I wouldn't go under 60cc with one, but I have milled quite a bit of red oak with a 28" bar on my Dolmar 6400. A little food for thought.



That would work just fine for me I think.I have a lot of Walnut here!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> That would work just fine for me I think.I have a lot of Walnut here!



It's even more addicting than the saws, just to warn you. You have a good night John.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It's even more addicting than the saws, just to warn you. You have a good night John.



:bang: Great Jim ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Light beers must be a younger mans thing, won`t catch us oldtimers drinkin ,Light beer....:msp_scared:




Damn straight...what's the point?? No taste and you have to pee just as often!!! BLAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning Robin!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jacob....what's a young fella like you doing up this early??? On the road?? I see some are slackin and sleepin in today!!


----------



## dancan

Coffee's on and the sun is on the way . No time to be ZZZSlakin' the day is a wastin' !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jacob....what's a young fella like you doing up this early??? On the road?? I see some are slackin and sleepin in today!!



Nope just staying up late  
Its only 4:40 LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Coffee's on and the sun is on the way . No time to be ZZZSlakin' the day is a wastin' !



"We got tree's to fell, eggs to crack, and cats to kill!" 
As my dad said when I was younger
"We got tree's to fell, and contracts to fill!" LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Dan...All the pets dewatered????


----------



## dancan

Dewatered , fed , one cat out , one cat in and trying to catch up with a dog that wants to be held on my lap typing with my left hand LOL .


----------



## RandyMac

I have two dogs that do that and Annie wants another one, a girl this time.


----------



## dancan

The wife want's another one as well .
If it's her dog , why am I walking it ?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I think we all know the answer to that...


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> The wife want's another one as well .
> If it's her dog , why am I walking it ?



If you have more than one, they walk themselves.


----------



## dancan

Mmmmm , black bear and barley soup for breakfast .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Mmmmm , black bear and barley soup for breakfast .



Think I will have my usual Dew for breakfast.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mill_wannabe said:


> I think we all know the answer to that...


----------



## sefh3

WOW better this thread and Stumy's thread it takes some time getting caught up.

Jim _ I'm glad they are replacing the Dolmar for you. Good for you and them for sticking behind their products. I have an 056 and 051 (075's younger brother) They will not be has fast in the cut as a new saw because the RPM's are not there. They are full of lower torque. If you can find an 056 or 075 for a good price I think it would be a good fit on the mill. Becareful on the 056 because the ignitions are a huge problem on them.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> WOW better this thread and Stumy's thread it takes some time getting caught up.
> 
> Jim _ I'm glad they are replacing the Dolmar for you. Good for you and them for sticking behind their products. I have an 056 and 051 (075's younger brother) They will not be has fast in the cut as a new saw because the RPM's are not there. They are full of lower torque. If you can find an 056 or 075 for a good price I think it would be a good fit on the mill. Becareful on the 056 because the ignitions are a huge problem on them.



Hows things up your way?Haven't seen much of you on here?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Pretty morning here in NJ :0

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Mmmm , hot bear barley soup for lunch washed down with a fine barley and hops beverage .
I gave the teenage daughter a bowl and she wants me to save some for lunch at school .... should I tell her what's in it before or after ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Mmmm , hot bear barley soup for lunch washed down with a fine barley and hops beverage .
> I gave the teenage daughter a bowl and she wants me to save some for lunch at school .... should I tell her what's in it before or after ?



Never tryed Bear?Always told it was greasy as all get out?And didn't taste very good LOL Guess depends on how its cooked?


----------



## tbone75

Working on the other guys 038 today.Got the bolt holes moved in a tad.Checked the squish without the rings on .030.Then thought that may not give be a good idea?Better put the rings on and check it again!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Never tryed Bear?Always told it was greasy as all get out?And didn't taste very good LOL Guess depends on how its cooked?



It's not about how it's cooked , it's about how it was handled after the shot , the key thing is to remove the hide asap , debone , trim and keep it clean , clean , clean , refridge right away , don't let it hang like beef or dear . It does not have that gamey taste that dear has , in fact , it tastes like tender lean beef in the soup .
If you don't know how the bear was handled , pass because it will likely not be a good experience .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Dan, I wouldn't tell her at all...

Good info on how the bear was handled. Probably explains the wide variety of responses to whether people like bear or not.


----------



## dancan

I got her and the wife with bear chilli a few months ago , the daughter still took it to school the following day LOL .
Clean ,clean , clean applies for deer as well , hair and fat will give it an off taste , if your not too keen on the taste of deer , let it cool or almost get cold in your plate and you'll find the "gameyness" taste to disappear .


----------



## dancan

Now back to your regular programing , "Most ZZZSlackers own Huskies !" and a Stihl will cut it's own way out of the woods !


----------



## tbone75

Very good info there Dan! Thanks


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Now back to your regular programing , "Most ZZZSlackers own Huskies !" and a Stihl will cut it's own way out of the woods !



Yea!!! Well an Echo will chew them both up ! otstir:


----------



## dancan

What's that you say ? Duck farts will echo in the mountain canyons :hmm3grin2orange: .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What's that you say ? Duck farts will echo in the mountain canyons :hmm3grin2orange: .



Don't know about ducks? But mine will after all them beans! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Dropping one of them pine trees , about the 4 minute mark is where the wedge abuse starts , trying to drop them downhill , the lean and heavy side are up and to the left .

[video=youtube;4sd-k60JmqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4sd-k60JmqU[/video]


----------



## dancan

Mill_wannabe said:


> Dan, I wouldn't tell her at all...
> 
> Good info on how the bear was handled. Probably explains the wide variety of responses to whether people like bear or not.



I've learned that most of the loud mouth , big bragging hunters are some of the most disrespectful to their prey people that I know and would pass on their meat when offered to a trapper for bait .


----------



## tbone75

Just finished putting the 038 together.Compression is 160 and everything looks good.Had to take a break before I try to start it LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Nice drop, Dan. Looks like a great day to be falling.


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> Now back to your regular programing , "Most ZZZSlackers own Huskies !" and a Stihl will cut it's own way out of the woods !





tbone75 said:


> Very good info there Dan! Thanks



I knew you'd come around!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## dancan

Mill_wannabe said:


> Nice drop, Dan. Looks like a great day to be falling.



It was sunny and about 50F , had some 20mph gusts from the wrong direction but it was still a beautiful day .



diggers_dad said:


> I knew you'd come around!:msp_thumbup:



:hmm3grin2orange: Oh heck , double that :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I made a mistake and went over to the shop this morning, I never got away for the rest of the day. One thing after the other popped up and I worked away the whole day there. About an hour before dark I did get to take the Pioneer/Partner 500 out for a test run. I sharpened the chain first, it really needed that. Once started up and warmed I made a couple of cuts and adjusted the carb in right, it was cutting great. Took it back to the shop and opened up the muffler, now it can breathe better. Took it back over to the woodpile and it would not start again, WTH. Back over to the shop, opened it up and now no spark. Replaced the plug, now real good spark, back over to the woodpile and it runs like a dog, durn it, out with the adjusting screwdriver and run the H in a quarter turn, a little better, another 1/8 and that`s pretty good, another 1/8 and its too lean, back off a 1/16 turn and that`s the sweet spot.Goes from fourstroke to two stroke immediately when the chain digs in, got to say its pretty sweet but the 026`s still beat it easily...LOL


----------



## dancan

Cape Breton for the 880 and 2 50" Cannon Husky mount bars just popped up in Shubenacadie , I never thought I'd see that around here .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Cape Breton for the 880 and 2 50" Cannon Husky mount bars just popped up in Shubenacadie , I never thought I'd see that around here .



That`s big gear for around here....LOL


----------



## dancan

Your right , 3120's and 880's are rare around here and if someone is talking about a cannon , it's about a 7mm magnum , 300 H&H magnum or a 10 guage .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Your right , 3120's and 880's are rare around here and if someone is talking about a cannon , it's about a 7mm magnum , 300 H&H magnum or a 10 guage .



7 mag ? Not a big cannon LOL The other 2 Oh yes them is!!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I knew you'd come around!:msp_thumbup:



Thought I heard an Echo? :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

FOOTBALL !!!! BEER !!! 

and anybody that thinks bear meat tastse good either has to be french or indian because it DONT taste good to people that have any sort of taste that is palpable. !!
I spent over 60 years trying to taste a piece of bear meat that was edible.
from alaska to labrador,,never found one ..there is no such thing


----------



## dancan

For many years around here shot guns with slugs , 3030's , 303's were the top big game getters , then came the 308's and 30-06 (we won't mention the 22cal) .
Not often you get a shot past 150 yards here with most kills at 30 to 50 yards .
Most old boys around here class a 30-06 as a cannon with expensive bullets .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> FOOTBALL !!!! BEER !!!
> 
> and anybody that thinks bear meat tastse good either has to be french or indian because it DONT taste good to people that have any sort of taste that is palpable. !!
> I spent over 60 years trying to taste a piece of bear meat that was edible.
> from alaska to labrador,,never found one ..there is no such thing



OH Crap ! I definitely got some of that french and possibly some indian stuff happening .
I guess you'll have to come to Nova Scotia to see for yourself and the Keith's on me whether you like the bear or not .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> OH Crap ! I definitely got some of that french and possibly some indian stuff happening .
> I guess you'll have to come to Nova Scotia to see for yourself and the Keith's on me whether you like the bear or not .



Have eaten bear In NS several times..
always bad and even those cooking and saying good dint realy mean it..beer will do that 
eaten it to many times , all diff ways..it is just one of those animals that do not taste good.


----------



## dancan

Where in NS have you been ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> OH Crap ! I definitely got some of that french and possibly some indian stuff happening .
> I guess you'll have to come to Nova Scotia to see for yourself and the Keith's on me whether you like the bear or not .




Did you get your door built today?
We could have been on a road trip if you had called me last night.


----------



## tbone75

See Dan I told you bear meat was no good! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The 038 fired right up! Had to give it about another 1/4 turn out on both sides.But it runs very nice! But found another problem with it.No oil at all LOL Them plastic gears are shot!


----------



## dancan

No door built but moved stuff around in case we get some winter and baby sat the dog , a road trip would have been good because I have no beer left LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> No door built but moved stuff around in case we get some winter and baby sat the dog , a roar trip would have been good because I have no beer left LOL .



Yep,..we could have been off to Cape Breton, are the NSLC`s open on Sundays?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The 038 fired right up! Had to give it about another 1/4 turn out on both sides.But it runs very nice! But found another problem with it.No oil at all LOL Them plastic gears are shot!



You just never know about old saws, I tear them all down to the case and crank, don`t split them unless they need bearings but put everything else on as I rebuild it, if it looks dodgy or ist broke/worn it gets replaced, when completed they will run for a very long time. I got the new recoil spring put in the 038 recoil tonight , put a new rope in it also so now I have a spare all ready in case.


----------



## tbone75

How is everyone tonight? Sounds like everyone had a good day. Hey Ron what kind of beer you get today? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

All good here today John, spent the entire day in the city with the wife taking care of the Christmas shopping. Had a good day with her, we also got the kids one of those "Elf on a Shelf" deals. Told the kids that Santa sent him to keep an eye on them. They were very excited to see the elf and here the story of his spying ways. Such a fun age right now.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> All good here today John, spent the entire day in the city with the wife taking care of the Christmas shopping. Had a good day with her, we also got the kids one of those "Elf on a Shelf" deals. Told the kids that Santa sent him to keep an eye on them. They were very excited to see the elf and here the story of his spying ways. Such a fun age right now.



Yes it is some of the best times at there age! To bad it don't last but a few seconds it seems!


----------



## tbone75

No one around tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had a great day, got to clean up the shop, get my truck ready for the winter, changed out the flourescent light tubes in the ceiling lights, worked on and ran the Pioneer/Partner 500 and replaced the recoil spring in my 038 Magnum, made kindlings and carried in a weeks supply of firewood at home. Had many more things I would have liked to get done but there are only so many hours in a day...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had a great day, got to clean up the shop, get my truck ready for the winter, changed out the flourescent light tubes in the ceiling lights, worked on and ran the Pioneer/Partner 500 and replaced the recoil spring in my 038 Magnum, made kindlings and carried in a weeks supply of firewood at home. Had many more things I would have liked to get done but there are only so many hours in a day...LOL



LOL You had a busy day!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> LOL You had a busy day!



Yep,..that`s the way I roll...LOL
Got that P&C and small Stihl part in a box ready to go on its way.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..that`s the way I roll...LOL
> Got that P&C and small Stihl part in a box ready to go on its way.



:msp_thumbsup: Thank you Jerry  Just let me know what I owe you?


----------



## tbone75

I like this 038 I just fixed! I am going to like mine even better! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I know i will like the P52 even better yet! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know i will like the P52 even better yet! :msp_thumbsup:



It just keeps getting better, don`t it...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

You will have to open up your muffler exhaust outlet, is it the rear exit type?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I like this 038 I just fixed! I am going to like mine even better! :hmm3grin2orange:





tbone75 said:


> I know i will like the P52 even better yet! :msp_thumbsup:



My money is on the 038. From reading your stuff, you're a torque junky and that 038 is gonna be stout. I read a post from earlier about you liking Stihl now? I thought I was on some "Twilight Zone" version of the site for a minute. Then I realized the drugs you've been taking are starting to wear off and you're seeing things right. Good for you.

Busy past couple of days here. Nice weather but no time to cut. Got called out to work all day Saturday but at least it was very productive. Sunday is worship for us so most of the day spent either at worship or Bible study. I boxed up parts of a Husky 55 for shipping to Georgia (glad to get the smell out) and an XL-12 will soon be on the way to Arrowhead. 

May have sold a Wildthing to a guy today. He thinks those things are sweet and I had done a little work on that one so it really impressed him. I tried to talk him into a pro saw (Makita DCS 520i) but he doesn't want to spend any money to get it. 

I hear the bed calling me now...

I'll check in tomorrow. G'night all...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You will have to open up your muffler exhaust outlet, is it the rear exit type?



I think it is?


----------



## tbone75

Been on fleabay looking for oil pump gears for this other guys 038


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Been on fleabay looking for oil pump gears for this other guys 038



LOL,..me also, been looking for dozens of parts but found 6 different things I need/want, also found some stuff at Northwoods Saws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..me also, been looking for dozens of parts but found 6 different things I need/want, also found some stuff at Northwoods Saws.



Northwoods has everything I need but the gear that goes on the sprocket? Didn't find it on fleabay either?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Northwoods has everything I need but the gear that goes on the sprocket? Didn't find it on fleabay either?



Yeah, seems to be a scarcity of parts for the 038 on there currently but that can change overnight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## tbone75

I see you down there Dan :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Time to get going because the sun is coming ! ZZZSlackers !


----------



## tbone75

Woke up so thought my as well get the fire going.Its cold in here LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> My money is on the 038. From reading your stuff, you're a torque junky and that 038 is gonna be stout. I read a post from earlier about you liking Stihl now? I thought I was on some "Twilight Zone" version of the site for a minute. Then I realized the drugs you've been taking are starting to wear off and you're seeing things right. Good for you.
> 
> Busy past couple of days here. Nice weather but no time to cut. Got called out to work all day Saturday but at least it was very productive. Sunday is worship for us so most of the day spent either at worship or Bible study. I boxed up parts of a Husky 55 for shipping to Georgia (glad to get the smell out) and an XL-12 will soon be on the way to Arrowhead.
> 
> May have sold a Wildthing to a guy today. He thinks those things are sweet and I had done a little work on that one so it really impressed him. I tried to talk him into a pro saw (Makita DCS 520i) but he doesn't want to spend any money to get it.
> 
> I hear the bed calling me now...
> 
> I'll check in tomorrow. G'night all...



Some how I missed your post? You know I like almost any saw :biggrin: Some are just higher on my list :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Good morning, folks! Pretty cold out there this morning.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Time to get going because the sun is coming ! ZZZSlackers !





tbone75 said:


> I see you down there Dan :hmm3grin2orange:




HAHA!!!! You sure busted ol' Dan this morning John!!! Ambushed!!! Hit him before he could even hit "Submit Reply"!!! HAHAHA!!! Good one...the ZZZSlacker!!!.......Oh wait..........that's me........


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Good morning check in, still in NJ but unloading today. Hopefully ill get out of the NE soon enough! Hahahaha 
John iv never ran the 038, but i know that im in love with my 028. And there so easy to work on  make the switch john!!! Make the switch! Ron will hate jerry and i for awhile!!!  
Jerry, sounds like you got alot more done then i got done yesterday! Hahah 
Marc, some of them poopin pros can be small runners with the right tweaking 
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HAHA!!!! You sure busted ol' Dan this morning John!!! Ambushed!!! Hit him before he could even hit "Submit Reply"!!! HAHAHA!!! Good one...the ZZZSlacker!!!.......Oh wait..........that's me........



That was a close one ! :hmm3grin2orange: But I got him and I don't think he even knows it? :biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lunch time here, one box on its way to Frazeyburg. Beautiful work day here, bright sunshine and light winds from the North, was cold overnight but nice out there today.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lunch time here, one box on its way to Frazeyburg. Beautiful work day here, bright sunshine and light winds from the North, was cold overnight but nice out there today.



:msp_thumbsup: Oh yea!!!! One of my dream saws is getting close! I better get busy getting everything ready! :smile2: Just having a very slow start today.Nothing new for me LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady was just here.I have a box from Jerry! uttahere2: :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Good morning check in, still in NJ but unloading today. Hopefully ill get out of the NE soon enough! Hahahaha
> John iv never ran the 038, but i know that im in love with my 028. And there so easy to work on  make the switch john!!! Make the switch! Ron will hate jerry and i for awhile!!!
> Jerry, sounds like you got alot more done then i got done yesterday! Hahah
> Marc, some of them poopin pros can be small runners with the right tweaking
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I'm finding out the little Pull-ons can be opened up and will run decent for what they are. You can't expect pro performance, but what a great way to learn a little about muffler mods and porting! You can pick non-runners up around here for next to nothing, invest $20 in fuel lines and carb work; then turn around and sell it for twice what you have in it. And you're right about the tweaking, with those it seems less is more!?!?!?



tbone75 said:


> Some how I missed your post? You know I like almost any saw :biggrin: Some are just higher on my list :hmm3grin2orange:



I think when you get that 038 runnin' it's gonna be REAL high on the list! 

I hate to post and run, but I'm at work and busier than a one-eyed man at a strip club....be safe!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_thumbsup: Oh yea!!!! One of my dream saws is getting close! I better get busy getting everything ready! :smile2: Just having a very slow start today.Nothing new for me LOL



Well man get yer ass in gear, you got 4-5 days to be ready for bolt up.....LOL
Did you get the rings ordered yet?


----------



## tbone75

Look !!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well man get yer ass in gear, you got 4-5 days to be ready for bolt up.....LOL
> Did you get the rings ordered yet?



I was working on that! LOL Better move faster!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Look !!!



Arrived unbroken I hope.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I was working on that! LOL Better move faster!!!!



Yep,..you got an 038X2 to get going and that 52 to get ready. Rings?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Oh,,,,John, check your PM`s.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Arrived unbroken I hope.



Perfect shape!


----------



## sefh3

John,
What gears do you need for the oil pump? Got a # on it. I think I still have one somewhere.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Look !!!



That's purdy!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..you got an 038X2 to get going and that 52 to get ready. Rings?



One 038 running good.Just need the oil gears,sprocket and air filter for it.The second 038?Won't take much to fix that up now thanks to you! :msp_thumbsup: Rings are being ordered right now!!!


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> All good here today John, spent the entire day in the city with the wife taking care of the Christmas shopping. Had a good day with her, we also got the kids one of those "Elf on a Shelf" deals. Told the kids that Santa sent him to keep an eye on them. They were very excited to see the elf and here the story of his spying ways. Such a fun age right now.



That's funny. I have never heard of this before. My daughter, the older of the 2 was telling me all about this a few weeks ago.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John,
> What gears do you need for the oil pump? Got a # on it. I think I still have one somewhere.



I can find everything but the one on the sprocket.Part # 11196421501


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> That's funny. I have never heard of this before. My daughter, the older of the 2 was telling me all about this a few weeks ago.



New one on me too? But I am older than you guys! LOL


----------



## sefh3

John,
Check your email.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John,
> Check your email.



Did you see the number? I have the IPl for it.There is no number on the gear.No place to put it I guess?


----------



## tbone75

Rings are ordered! I just got both sets?I can send back what I don't use to Jacks with no problem.10 for one and 12 for the other so no big deal.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> I can find everything but the one on the sprocket.Part # 11196421501



The star shaped one that goes over the sprocket is what I need.


----------



## tbone75

Just got a email from the Rott place.They have the rings in stock too! So no problem getting rings :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Tore my 038 down to see what I may need before I order parts for the other one.Found out what killed it.Intake boot is trash!But I just got a good one with that other P&C I got!Did find one other problem with it.No spark :msp_unsure: Shouldn't be to big of a deal to find a coil?And another sleeve thing for the brake handle!:bang: Them things are hard to find! For me any way? Looks good other than that little bit! Got a new 20" bar for it too! :hmm3grin2orange: That should be fun!


----------



## sefh3

John,
I'm leaving work right now heading to the shop. Send me an email with the stuff you need for the 038. I have some parts left over. My computer was down this weekend so I don't know if the wife got it fixed. I can receive an email through my phone though.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John,
> I'm leaving work right now heading to the shop. Send me an email with the stuff you need for the 038. I have some parts left over. My computer was down this weekend so I don't know if the wife got it fixed. I can receive an email through my phone though.



Will do!Thanks Scott


----------



## tbone75

Had to show a couple 038 pics before I start washing it LOL Sorry Ron :biggrin:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Had to show a couple 038 pics before I start washing it LOL Sorry Ron :biggrin:



I'll refer you to my earlier comment about the serial number. If you look at the picture you can see I cleaned it off so I could read it. I figure report it stolen in January, tip off the cops up there about a notorious saw thief....

Seriously, too bad about the ignition. I never got that far on checking it out. I was hopeful about the cylinder being usable, but I was prepared to order a new one if needed. I was surprised it still had the chain brake on it!! I hope it works out to be a real nice one when you finish. The intake boot thing makes sense, it was probably the original one that came with the saw. Those Stihls just run forever if you'll take care of 'em.


----------



## roncoinc

John gonna be busy next week !!
i sent out a box also,,had to pay extra to have husky parts ran over by usps when they are going to a stihlboy 

Had three budwiesers with the game and food,went to bed early 
told a friend i was making "game" food,he asked deer or bear !! LOL !!!!!
told him nobody eats bear !! 

havent touched a saw id days,had a problem with the dolmar 102


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Had to show a couple 038 pics before I start washing it LOL Sorry Ron :biggrin:



Looks kinda good John, a little cleaning up and a few new parts and you will have a runner. The P&C will be nice and clean....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Rings are ordered! I just got both sets?I can send back what I don't use to Jacks with no problem.10 for one and 12 for the other so no big deal.



That`s perfect, one set should fit, the .024 thick ones...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well you guys know that I have been working on that Pioneer/Partner 500 for a while now. I took it out again today to see how its coming along and every time I started it I could tell the comp is getting stronger. After running a tank of fuel through it today felling and CTL some maple hardwood I thought to do a comp check on it back at the shop. I couldn`t believe what it was blowing.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John gonna be busy next week !!
> i sent out a box also,,had to pay extra to have husky parts ran over by usps when they are going to a stihlboy
> 
> Had three budwiesers with the game and food,went to bed early
> told a friend i was making "game" food,he asked deer or bear !! LOL !!!!!
> told him nobody eats bear !!
> 
> havent touched a saw id days,had a problem with the dolmar 102



Ron!! You wouldn't do that to me? I still like my Huskys too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well you guys know that I have been working on that Pioneer/Partner 500 for a while now. I took it out again today to see how its coming along and every time I started it I could tell the comp is getting stronger. After running a tank of fuel through it today felling and CTL some maple hardwood I thought to do a comp check on it back at the shop. I couldn`t believe what it was blowing.



:msp_confused: Well ? How much? :smile2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused: Well ? How much? :smile2:



You wouldn`t believe it if I told ya, I couldn`t believe it myself as I have never seen one go that high.Tried two different ,known to be good, comp gauges and several times on each. Even let Doug try it and we are both scratching our heads. Oh , he has no hair but I still do....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You wouldn`t believe it if I told ya, I couldn`t believe it myself as I have never seen one go that high.Tried two different ,known to be good, comp gauges and several times on each. Even let Doug try it and we are both scratching our heads. Oh , he has no hair but I still do....LOL



I will believe you! So tell me already! :msp_mad: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will believe you! So tell me already! :msp_mad: :hmm3grin2orange:



Ok,..you asked for it, 250 lbs comp cold.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..you asked for it, 250 lbs comp cold.



WOW!!!!  Better have a couple extra starters for that! :smile2: I bet that thing just screams! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> WOW!!!!  Better have a couple extra starters for that! :smile2: I bet that thing just screams! :msp_thumbsup:



Yeah it does and I think I better put a thicker base gasket in it before I run it any more, don`t know what it will do to the crank and bearings and the starter is taking a beating for shure...LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I see you down there Dan :hmm3grin2orange:





Cantdog said:


> HAHA!!!! You sure busted ol' Dan this morning John!!! Ambushed!!! Hit him before he could even hit "Submit Reply"!!! HAHAHA!!! Good one...the ZZZSlacker!!!.......Oh wait..........that's me........





tbone75 said:


> That was a close one ! :hmm3grin2orange: But I got him and I don't think he even knows it? :biggrin:



You were just lucky the wife got up before me and I had to explain why I was on the net ..........not the answer she was expecting and she didn't get it .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John gonna be busy next week !!
> i sent out a box also,,had to pay extra to have husky parts ran over by usps when they are going to a stihlboy
> 
> Had three budwiesers with the game and food,went to bed early
> told a friend i was making "game" food,he asked deer or bear !! LOL !!!!!
> told him nobody eats bear !!
> 
> havent touched a saw id days,had a problem with the dolmar 102



Yes I have to get things moving very fast!Got to have my Ronderized 350 going too! I will like that very very well too!:hmm3grin2orange: Just got the new brake handle for the 346 today too!And new stickers for it.LOL Looks good now!I have a new muffler for the 350 and gaskets for 3 if needed? LOL So many saws coming together all at once! Now that is some real fun! No painting till they all run good.Then tear them down and paint them up LOL I will let Marc know when to turn me on the 038 LOL Wait till its all purdy LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes I have to get things moving very fast!Got to have my Ronderized 350 going too! I will like that very very well too!:hmm3grin2orange: Just got the new brake handle for the 346 today too!And new stickers for it.LOL Looks good now!I have a new muffler for the 350 and gaskets for 3 if needed? LOL So many saws coming together all at once! Now that is some real fun! No painting till they all run good.Then tear them down and paint them up LOL I will let Marc know when to turn me on the 038 LOL Wait till its all purdy LOL



Next thing you will have about as many paint cans as you do saws,....wait a minuit,..then you would be meee...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Next thing you will have about as many paint cans as you do saws,....wait a minuit,..then you would be meee...LOL



Jerry I couldn't catch up with you! You don't even know how many saws you have! :biggrin: I can still count mine LOL


----------



## tbone75

I don't think Ron knows what he has either? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry I couldn't catch up with you! You don't even know how many saws you have! :biggrin: I can still count mine LOL



I can only count the ones I can see...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can only count the ones I can see...LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: Good answer ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## diggers_dad

Why count at all? I've counted twice and I still don't have enough...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Why count at all? I've counted twice and I still don't have enough...



Do you still need some parts for your Echo 3000? I have some left overs from the one you sent me?


----------



## pioneerguy600

John, check your PM`s.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John, check your PM`s.



Close! Has to be start shaped inside.Pic of it.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All....Been real busy the last couple days....Sat... I stove fit (16") and split a cord and a half yellow birch for shop wood...Sun loaded it on the pickup (three trips), trucked it to the shop and stacked it, around going for Christmas trees and dropping the daughter at work and picking her back up a again.

I got some time to dig further into that 261 Husqvarna...the guy I got this from was his own worst enemy!!! Chain brake would not release....this cannot happen without removing the upper pin, which he obviously did, or actual breakage of parts. No broken parts...took it all apart, cleaned it up, "cocked" it and reasembled...works fine. The oil pump housing is chowdered up from running the saw without a plastic oil pump drive gear.....these gears have a drive flange about 1.5 inches in dia and sit down in a machined place in the housing...this area was damaged by the rim drive and the 4 drive fingers on the drum rubbing on them without the drive gear being present. I am afraid this damage will just eat drive gears as fast as you can put them in. Not a biggie as I have a 257 parts saw with a good housing......on to the piston!! As I said earlier it has a new piston (Golf) which seemed to be way to loose on the rod..I did some measuring today against an old worn out stock Mahle. The small end of the rod measures .510"...the worn Mahle measures .520" between the wristpin bosses for a worn running clearance of .010"...the golf measured .585 between the wristpin bosses for a running clearance of .075"!!!! Now I have some pics of the Golf piston with peculiar wear marks that I have never seen before on a piston new or old. Check them out and tell me what you think...ever seen anything like this??? If so what do you think the cause was/is??



004.......is the exhaust side..the verticle scoring looks bad but is really very light..but notice the horizontal wear bands??

002.......is the intake side...note the wear bands again???

003.......a crude thing

005.......this piston has not been run hardly at all and I don't think ever in wood...

001.......all things considered.......I don't think this piston is worth the empty beer can it's setting on!!


----------



## roncoinc

Dont worry about the clearance at the wrist pin,it's all self centering.
what is clearance from piston to cyl wall ?


----------



## roncoinc

I wonder if that is the correct piston ?


----------



## tbone75

I have no idea what would make marks like that on a piston? Your saw sounds like its being a real pain? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Dont worry about the clearance at the wrist pin,it's all self centering.
> what is clearance from piston to cyl wall ?



Well you do have to worry about the amount of play between the wristpin bosses and the rod....this is what centers the rod on the crankpin. Some saws such as the 52, 621 and 70E Jonsereds have thrust washers on the wristpin on either side of the upper end of con rod and bearing to assure the rod remains in the center of the lower (big end) rod bearing. Over a sixteenth inch of play at the top results in a lot more play at the bottom depending on the rod length.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I wonder if that is the correct piston ?



No it's not the corect piston.....it's a Golf...however it is as close as they could come.....spelled "junk"


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Evening All....Been real busy the last couple days....Sat... I stove fit (16") and split a cord and a half yellow birch for shop wood...Sun loaded it on the pickup (three trips), trucked it to the shop and stacked it, around going for Christmas trees and dropping the daughter at work and picking her back up a again.
> 
> I got some time to dig further into that 261 Husqvarna...the guy I got this from was his own worst enemy!!! Chain brake would not release....this cannot happen without removing the upper pin, which he obviously did, or actual breakage of parts. No broken parts...took it all apart, cleaned it up, "cocked" it and reasembled...works fine. The oil pump housing is chowdered up from running the saw without a plastic oil pump drive gear.....these gears have a drive flange about 1.5 inches in dia and sit down in a machined place in the housing...this area was damaged by the rim drive and the 4 drive fingers on the drum rubbing on them without the drive gear being present. I am afraid this damage will just eat drive gears as fast as you can put them in. Not a biggie as I have a 257 parts saw with a good housing......on to the piston!! As I said earlier it has a new piston (Golf) which seemed to be way to loose on the rod..I did some measuring today against an old worn out stock Mahle. The small end of the rod measures .510"...the worn Mahle measures .520" between the wristpin bosses for a worn running clearance of .010"...the golf measured .585 between the wristpin bosses for a running clearance of .075"!!!! Now I have some pics of the Golf piston with peculiar wear marks that I have never seen before on a piston new or old. Check them out and tell me what you think...ever seen anything like this??? If so what do you think the cause was/is??
> 
> 
> 
> 004.......is the exhaust side..the verticle scoring looks bad but is really very light..but notice the horizontal wear bands??
> 
> 002.......is the intake side...note the wear bands again???
> 
> 003.......a crude thing
> 
> 005.......this piston has not been run hardly at all and I don't think ever in wood...
> 
> 001.......all things considered.......I don't think this piston is worth the empty beer can it's setting on!!




Ok,..what I see/ suspect is that piston has been swelled by heat, it is rubbed on the high spots, the spots that expand the most when heated and these high spots wear off the fastest. A piston is machined so that the thickest parts are undersized somewhat, the thickest parts expand the most like the crown and across the pin bosses. The Golf pistons are about the lowest quality of materials and machining I have come across.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I have no idea what would make marks like that on a piston? Your saw sounds like its being a real pain? LOL




No.... not a pain....really more of an intrigue, as I asumed this saw had the dished low compression 261 piston which I was going to replace with a 262XP piston anyway...just never seen wear bands like this on a new or used piston.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No.... not a pain....really more of an intrigue, as I asumed this saw had the dished low compression 261 piston which I was going to replace with a 262XP piston anyway...just never seen wear bands like this on a new or used piston.



Jerry sounds like he has it figgered out!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry sounds like he has it figgered out!



Upon initial startup the piston swells faster than the cylinder, that is how a cold seizeure occours.
On the P62 set I am sending you it got damaged by cold seizure, the saw was started and run full throttle in a speed cutting competition on a saw with no air fins/vanes on its flywheel.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..what I see/ suspect is that piston has been swelled by heat, it is rubbed on the high spots, the spots that expand the most when heated and these high spots wear off the fastest. A piston is machined so that the thickest parts are undersized somewhat, the thickest parts expand the most like the crown and across the pin bosses. The Golf pistons are about the lowest quality of materials and machining I have come across.



Bingo......I tend to agree with all that........judging from what I have found on this saw, this is what I think this guy did......he bought a really nice, way low hr. 261 and read somewhere ( I wonder where???) that they were fairly easily converted to the more preferred 262XP. A process he attempted at least to the point he got it running and over revved it before it was warmed up without having a B&C installed. There are several reasons that lead me to this belief. (1) if there was a B&C installed the chain would have held the clutch drum and rim in alignment to the point where these parts would not have torn up the oil pump. Also there is a very light wear mark on the center of the clutch cover where the clutch nut encountered the cover.....like running the saw without a B&C and when you let off it, it unscrews the clutch off the crank!! (2) the piston verticle scoring is very light, and will just snag a fingernail. Indicating to me that this was a "quick up quick over event and did not happen underload cutting wood. (3) the piston is very clean, leading to me to think that it has only just been started but not run in wood. (4) there is no evidence of even remotely fresh sawdust. What there was, was old and hard. (5) the add said "I had it running last night and it stalled...I'm no mechanic so I'm just done with it"


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Bingo......I tend to agree with all that........judging from what I have found on this saw, this is what I think this guy did......he bought a really nice, way low hr. 261 and read somewhere ( I wonder where???) that they were fairly easily converted to the more preferred 262XP. A process he attempted at least to the point he got it running and over revved it before it was warmed up without having a B&C installed. There are several reasons that lead me to this belief. (1) if there was a B&C installed the chain would have held the clutch drum and rim in alignment to the point where these parts would not have torn up the oil pump. Also there is a very light wear mark on the center of the clutch cover where the clutch nut encountered the cover.....like running the saw without a B&C and when you let off it, it unscrews the clutch off the crank!! (2) the piston verticle scoring is very light, and will just snag a fingernail. Indicating to me that this was a "quick up quick over event and did not happen underload cutting wood. (3) the piston is very clean, leading to me to think that it has only just been started but not run in wood. (4) there is no evidence of even remotely fresh sawdust. What there was, was old and hard. (5) the add said "I had it running last night and it stalled...I'm no mechanic so I'm just done with it"



Yes,..that all sounds like a common line up of mistakes made by inexperienced modders trying to hop up a perfectly good saw after reading somewhere that it can be done , by someone that has experience/know how and common sence.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes,..that all sounds like a common line up of mistakes made by inexperienced modders trying to hop up a perfectly good saw after reading somewhere that it can be done , by someone that has experience/know how and common sence.




LOL I think it's called "A series of Unfortunate Events".......but the fat lady has not sung yet...there are more failures to be had!!!...........but I'm hoping ......NOT!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL I think it's called "A series of Unfortunate Events".......but the fat lady has not sung yet...there are more failures to be had!!!...........but I'm hoping ......NOT!!!!



I know you can fix it all but lets hope there are no more goof ups...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL I think it's called "A series of Unfortunate Events".......but the fat lady has not sung yet...there are more failures to be had!!!...........but I'm hoping ......NOT!!!!



I am sure you will get it back up and running very good! Got to tuck the OL in back in a bit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sometimes inexperience plays out in my favor. I recently picked up some Pioneer/Partner 500 and 5000+ saws, the 500 was owned by a guy that sold it to me because the repair shop he took it to told him that the fuel line for that saw is not made any more. He bought a new orange saw...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sometimes inexperience plays out in my favor. I recently picked up some Pioneer/Partner 500 and 5000+ saws, the 500 was owned by a guy that sold it to me because the repair shop he took it to told him that the fuel line for that saw is not made any more. He bought a new orange saw...LOL





HAHAHA!!! Now that's a good one!!!! But true.........NOS perhaps anyway!!! Silly people!! I'm just glad this guy got rid of this orange saw before he ruined it beyond redemption!!! As I said I expected to do everything except the oil pump housing and I had one of those in stock....BTW I didn't comment on your comp readings earlier but that is something!! Are those domed pistons or flatops?? I kind of missed out on the Jred 490/590 as I was less than enthused with the brand at that time and lumped them in with the 510/520/535...my mistake....


----------



## Cantdog

LOL! Now on the lighter side.....I know the 262 stuff is turd talk and offensive to some (LOL) so now on to something else.....the 630/268XP build that took off suddenly once the case/crank got here from Brice. This is going to be a real nice worksaw....just the same as the 61/268XP in my sig that I powered right through stove fitting a cord and a half of 10"-14" yellow birch this past weekend. It's ben a long time since I actually enjoyed fitting firewood!! The only difference will be that it is RED!!! Right now it has new seals and orings, oil pump, ign and flywheel installed. top end and covers all dry fit to make sure everything would fit where it needs to be. Just a few pics on the progress. More later...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HAHAHA!!! Now that's a good one!!!! But true.........NOS perhaps anyway!!! Silly people!! I'm just glad this guy got rid of this orange saw before he ruined it beyond redemption!!! As I said I expected to do everything except the oil pump housing and I had one of those in stock....BTW I didn't comment on your comp readings earlier but that is something!! Are those domed pistons or flatops?? I kind of missed out on the Jred 490/590 as I was less than enthused with the brand at that time and lumped them in with the 510/520/535...my mistake....



That is the most comp any saw I have ever owned has made. The piston is a domed one from the 44mm Stihl 028AV. It is currently running .017 squish in the tightest spot, I will install a thicker base gasket to relieve some of that comp.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL! Now on the lighter side.....I know the 262 stuff is turd talk and offensive to some (LOL) so now on to something else.....the 630/268XP build that took off suddenly once the case/crank got here from Brice. This is going to be a real nice worksaw....just the same as the 61/268XP in my sig that I powered right through stove fitting a cord and a half of 10"-14" yellow birch this past weekend. It's ben a long time since I actually enjoyed fitting firewood!! The only difference will be that it is RED!!! Right now it has new seals and orings, oil pump, ign and flywheel installed. top end and covers all dry fit to make sure everything would fit where it needs to be. Just a few pics on the progress. More later...



Real nice looking saw Robin, when they are thast clean it is hard for me to get them dirty now a days , at one time I could not wait to get a new saw dirty/scratched up. Now that I have so many to choose from for every day work , new old saws are regulated to shelf queen status.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is the most comp any saw I have ever owned has made. The piston is a domed one from the 44mm Stihl 028AV. It is currently running .017 squish in the tightest spot, I will install a thicker base gasket to relieve some of that comp.




That explains it....probably be more realistic if the squish was 0.020-0.022 or so..probably stihl be on the highside LOL!! You get it there...I'd just run it...any chance to drill in a decomp??


----------



## Cantdog

I'm getting the "pillow call" Nite guys....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I'm getting the "pillow call" Nite guys....



Good night Robin.
Yes I could install a decomp but I think I better lower the comp down to the 200 lb level so as not to hammer out the crank and bearings.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL! Now on the lighter side.....I know the 262 stuff is turd talk and offensive to some (LOL) so now on to something else.....the 630/268XP build that took off suddenly once the case/crank got here from Brice. This is going to be a real nice worksaw....just the same as the 61/268XP in my sig that I powered right through stove fitting a cord and a half of 10"-14" yellow birch this past weekend. It's ben a long time since I actually enjoyed fitting firewood!! The only difference will be that it is RED!!! Right now it has new seals and orings, oil pump, ign and flywheel installed. top end and covers all dry fit to make sure everything would fit where it needs to be. Just a few pics on the progress. More later...



Robin that thing looks just like new! Nice!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll. Finally got this load unloaded. And Check hit the bank for this load... 15 grand doesnt sound bad  
I got a couple new saws coming in Stihl 08S, and a Homelite 550  

The guy we unloaded today was Chinese and was a woodworker, He had almost 2500 feet of lumber we had to unload... It was horrible it took almost an hour for 5 guys to unload it  
He had a nice little Stihl 250 he wouldnt sell me


----------



## 8433jeff

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya'll. Finally got this load unloaded. And Check hit the bank for this load... 15 grand doesnt sound bad
> I got a couple new saws coming in Stihl 08S, and a Homelite 550
> 
> The guy we unloaded today was Chinese and was a woodworker, He had almost 2500 feet of lumber we had to unload... It was horrible it took almost an hour for 5 guys to unload it
> He had a nice little Stihl 250 he wouldnt sell me



Why would you want it? That is the question...


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> Why would you want it? That is the question...



I agree! Why? UGH


----------



## tbone75

Hey DD how you doing?


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..you asked for it, 250 lbs comp cold.



Hoochie Mama! That's incredible! 



tbone75 said:


> Do you still need some parts for your Echo 3000? I have some left overs from the one you sent me?



Just need a p/c. It's pretty low on the list right now. I've got more wood to cut than I can handle, Digger is into saws left and right, busy at work and Christmas rapidly approaching. I'll find one for it one day. It don't eat anything settin' there. Thanks just the same.



tbone75 said:


> Close! Has to be start shaped inside.Pic of it.



I've never seen one wore that bad. Ever.



Cantdog said:


> Evening All....Been real busy the last couple days....Sat... I stove fit (16") and split a cord and a half yellow birch for shop wood...Sun loaded it on the pickup (three trips), trucked it to the shop and stacked it, around going for Christmas trees and dropping the daughter at work and picking her back up a again.
> 
> I got some time to dig further into that 261 Husqvarna...the guy I got this from was his own worst enemy!!! Chain brake would not release....this cannot happen without removing the upper pin, which he obviously did, or actual breakage of parts. No broken parts...took it all apart, cleaned it up, "cocked" it and reasembled...works fine. The oil pump housing is chowdered up from running the saw without a plastic oil pump drive gear.....these gears have a drive flange about 1.5 inches in dia and sit down in a machined place in the housing...this area was damaged by the rim drive and the 4 drive fingers on the drum rubbing on them without the drive gear being present. I am afraid this damage will just eat drive gears as fast as you can put them in. Not a biggie as I have a 257 parts saw with a good housing......on to the piston!! As I said earlier it has a new piston (Golf) which seemed to be way to loose on the rod..I did some measuring today against an old worn out stock Mahle. The small end of the rod measures .510"...the worn Mahle measures .520" between the wristpin bosses for a worn running clearance of .010"...the golf measured .585 between the wristpin bosses for a running clearance of .075"!!!! Now I have some pics of the Golf piston with peculiar wear marks that I have never seen before on a piston new or old. Check them out and tell me what you think...ever seen anything like this??? If so what do you think the cause was/is??
> 
> 
> 
> 004.......is the exhaust side..the verticle scoring looks bad but is really very light..but notice the horizontal wear bands??
> 
> 002.......is the intake side...note the wear bands again???
> 
> 003.......a crude thing
> 
> 005.......this piston has not been run hardly at all and I don't think ever in wood...
> 
> 001.......all things considered.......I don't think this piston is worth the empty beer can it's setting on!!



Okay, I'm no saw mechanic; just a amateur at best. This may be a stupid question, but is the distance from the wristpin to the top of the piston the same on both cylinders? I was thinking if there was a significant difference it might account for some of those marks. Again, I mostly read and learn here; I'm just asking for my own curiosity more than anything else.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

8433jeff said:


> Why would you want it? That is the question...



Chainsaw is a Chainsaw... except mini-macs... They are women that are on there period 24/7 HA


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Hey DD how you doing?



Very well, thank you. A very busy day here. I'm about to fall asleep at the keyboard but I had to catch up on all the chatter. How about you? Were you able to work on some saws today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting late, time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## diggers_dad

Late for me as well. Good night all.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Very well, thank you. A very busy day here. I'm about to fall asleep at the keyboard but I had to catch up on all the chatter. How about you? Were you able to work on some saws today?



Played with my 038 today!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Getting late, time for me to pack it in, night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Late for me as well. Good night all.



Nite Marc. This piston out of the 3000 you sent me is good! The cylinder not so sure?I will try cleaning it up.If it does I will send them back to you! LOL But the piston is yours either way!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Played with my 038 today!



I read some of your stuff earlier where it didn't have spark. I wonder if there is a ground problem or something simple. That thing had to be running when it toasted the piston. It wouldn't make sense for it to go out after the piston was scored??



tbone75 said:


> Nite Marc. This piston out of the 3000 you sent me is good! The cylinder not so sure?I will try cleaning it up.If it does I will send them back to you! LOL But the piston is yours either way!



I don't have anything to put them in. The only other Echo I have is a little top handle that purrs like a kitten. I probably need to sell that somewhere. They are actually pretty nice saws. Adjustable oiler, easy to handle, balanced well, plenty of power. Maybe I should keep it...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I read some of your stuff earlier where it didn't have spark. I wonder if there is a ground problem or something simple. That thing had to be running when it toasted the piston. It wouldn't make sense for it to go out after the piston was scored??
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have anything to put them in. The only other Echo I have is a little top handle that purrs like a kitten. I probably need to sell that somewhere. They are actually pretty nice saws. Adjustable oiler, easy to handle, balanced well, plenty of power. Maybe I should keep it...



The coil is no big deal at all. LOL I unhooked the wires to check it.I can find one of them easy enough. That Echo you helped me with was a nice little saw I thought. I have a little old 280E Echo that I use a lot! I will keep that one!


----------



## tbone75

I can't sleep to save my arse tonight!Back is bothering a lot.Rain is on the way so it always does right before it rains. Just got to wait till I get so tired I pass out LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hey Dan!!!!!!!!!!!! You up yet? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

It's still early even for Dan's cat!

John, sorry you can't sleep tonight. Must be all those projects you got going on cluttering up your mind.


----------



## Cantdog

Time's a waistin Slackers!!! I already ordered $200 + in saw parts this AM....More coffee!!


----------



## dancan

Wife got up before me so I had to pay attention for a while and now it's time to get a movin' !

ZZZSlackers !


----------



## tbone75

Well chit 3 hrs. and up again! Guess I should do something. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Whew, break time, its a little damp here today, no rain but warm and foggy. Got a disturbance headed this way that could be either rain or snow or a combo of both.Got trucks to get ready, sanders, plows etc.


----------



## tbone75

Been cleaning the 038.Wow what a mess LOL Just finished the crank case stihl have all the rest to do! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whew, break time, its a little damp here today, no rain but warm and foggy. Got a disturbance headed this way that could be either rain or snow or a combo of both.Got trucks to get ready, sanders, plows etc.



We have rain moving in tomorrow.That is whats make everything hurt LOL


----------



## tbone75

Don't want to do it but just need a nap! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got me a 2 hr. nap ready to go back to the 038!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good man John,..you kept the thread from falling to page 2. In for a light lunch, sun is mostly out and its too mild, there are insects crawling about and I seen a frog swimming in the little stream below the shop.....:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good man John,..you kept the thread from falling to page 2. In for a light lunch, sun is mostly out and its too mild, there are insects crawling about and I seen a frog swimming in the little stream below the shop.....:msp_scared:



Must be warm up there!A little crazy for this time of year? Had to have me some lunch too. Now back to work!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yeah, back out to the grind for me also, got most of the gear ready for snow if it does come this way.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey yall in philly now, hopefully gonna be home for xmas as we have to go out to the west coast lol. Marc sent you a pm. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Got the P&C on the 038 then my Nephew showed up with 8 chains for me to sharpen! 6-16" - 1-20" and 1-36" ! Hit a cement block with the 36? Good thing he don't need them till this weekend LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got the P&C on the 038 then my Nephew showed up with 8 chains for me to sharpen! 6-16" - 1-20" and 1-36" ! Hit a cement block with the 36? Good thing he don't need them till this weekend LOL



sounds like a job for the grinder !!


----------



## jimdad07

Howdy boys. I am going to break a household commandment and bring in a couple of saw to work on in the back room. Although I think that commandment is more of a "do as I say not as I do" thing as I have caught her more than once bringing in saws to work on. Any of you guys ever port a 045av before? I think that is the next on the grinding block.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey jim, dont worry iv brought in saws alot of times! Haha I usually just lay a peice of plywood on the washer and dryer and close the door so fumes dont get into the living area. I have never seen one ported... But imo I dont think it would respond very well to a port job. 
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey jim, dont worry iv brought in saws alot of times! Haha I usually just lay a peice of plywood on the washer and dryer and close the door so fumes dont get into the living area. I have never seen one ported... But imo I dont think it would respond very well to a port job.
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Think there wouldn't be much gain there?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Think there wouldn't be much gain there?



It's a stihl,,,,use it as a wheel chock !! 

whats with bringing saws in to work on ??
i have had the Ol ask me to move them so she could cook !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I dont think there would be. Lol its the older port work cylinder... Id be like porting an 051

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> It's a stihl,,,,use it as a wheel chock !!
> 
> whats with bringing saws in to work on ??
> i have had the Ol ask me to move them so she could cook !



Been pretty heavy on the Mr. Mom work here lately with Mary working nights. I am jonesing pretty hard for some saw work or just wood, saw mill or any saw work. Tired of just typing about it and not being able to get to the shop at night. I am having a lot of fun with the kids though, just not used to stopping. Been running so hard for the last few years that this is hard to get used to. Mary has a couple of month layoff coming soon once the Christmas season is over, then she goes back in late spring until Christmas.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I dont think there would be. Lol its the older port work cylinder... Id be like porting an 051
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I don't know Jethro, there's a lot of room on the intake side to work with, not sure on the exhaust. I bet I could make her turn about 13,000 before it blows up.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hahahah!! Id ask the expert jerry 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jim I know how you feel about being swamped with work, gonna be hard pressed to get home for christmas... Then its back out the next week!!!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

John, check your PM`s.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> sounds like a job for the grinder !!



You bet it is! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I don't know Jethro, there's a lot of room on the intake side to work with, not sure on the exhaust. I bet I could make her turn about 13,000 before it blows up.



There should be some gains possible on that saw with its upright cylinder, I have not done one but all the upright cylinders have some room for enlarging the ports.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Hey Dan!!!!!!!!!!!! You up yet? :hmm3grin2orange:



These drive by 3 am posts don't count , especially when there is a reoccurring pattern of ZZZSlackernes LOL !



tbone75 said:


> Don't want to do it but just need a nap! LOL





tbone75 said:


> Got me a 2 hr. nap ready to go back to the 038!





tbone75 said:


> .... sleep ..... I get so tired I pass out LOL





tbone75 said:


> Well chit 3 hrs. and up again! Guess I should do something. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> These drive by 3 am posts don't count , especially when there is a reoccurring pattern of ZZZSlackernes LOL !



Yeah, but he is good for this thread, keeps it off page 2 most of the time...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dan don't like to have someone up before he does :hmm3grin2orange: Time to eat! Meatloaf baked tater and peas! Yummy


----------



## Cantdog

Evening all...ran my beloved 621 some today...this saw started me on the road to AS...built this saw from two freebies that I had had under my bench for 10 yr or so. Not the whack of some of my recent builds but so sweet and smooth and pulls the 20" with no problem, a lot to ask from a 58cc, 30 yr old saw. Fresh haddock chowdah on the wood cookstove...biscuits in the same oven and broccoli in the steamer...Goslings in the glass mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!! what you having for supper Dan???


----------



## dancan

Roast beef , baked potatoes with gravy , baked squash in butter and brown sugar with cole slaw and pickled beets and a nice cold Keith's :msp_smile:

One of my brothers stopped by today and dropped off 4 Canada geese and some dried salted haddock :msp_smile: .


----------



## dancan

Oh , and I think I'll have another Keith's LOL .
I think I'll make a Chowdah this weekend , thanks for the idea !


----------



## Cantdog

Excellent!! I know you guys make chowder out of a lot of your dried haddock or cod....but man I grew up on dried cod striaght off the skin......back then I had water but my dad, grandad, uncles and grand uncles would sit around in the evening and chew dry fish and drink scotch and water..or whisky and water...and tell stories...sad...a way of life long gone around here..still stories..but probably french fries and bud lite....these days...cept for a few...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Roast beef , baked potatoes with gravy , baked squash in butter and brown sugar with cole slaw and pickled beets and a nice cold Keith's :msp_smile:
> 
> One of my brothers stopped by today and dropped off 4 Canada geese and some dried salted haddock :msp_smile: .



I am glad you said it correct......another of my pet peeves....no reason you shouldn't... but so many people call them candian geese if the are more than one...just for the record it's "Canada Goose" to those that don't know........plural is Canada Geese....LOL Just sayin....beautiful in flight.....or the pot....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Oh , and I think I'll have another Keith's LOL .
> I think I'll make a Chowdah this weekend , thanks for the idea !



Dan`s gonna be pluckin geese...LOL


----------



## dancan

IQF haddock for the Chowdah the salted dried haddock are small fillets (pollock work as well) lightly salted and dried , great for chewing and beer drinking .
Both daughters and the wife love it but they get into fights over it .
I'll have some for you when you come up for a beer LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Excellent!! I know you guys make chowder out of a lot of your dried haddock or cod....but man I grew up on dried cod striaght off the skin......back then I had water but my dad, grandad, uncles and grand uncles would sit around in the evening and chew dry fish and drink scotch and water..or whisky and water...and tell stories...sad...a way of life long gone around here..still stories..but probably french fries and bud lite....these days...cept for a few...LOL!!!



Man,,you starting to sound like you as old as Jerry !


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan`s gonna be pluckin geese...LOL



He shot them in PEI , already plucked by the time they got to Nova Scotia .


----------



## dancan

Will I be able to say that my gooses cooked when I cook some geese ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> IQF haddock for the Chowdah the salted dried haddock are small fillets (pollock work as well) lightly salted and dried , great for chewing and beer drinking .
> Both daughters and the wife love it but they get into fights over it .
> I'll have some for you when you come up for a beer LOL .




I'll hold you to it!! LOL!! I used to dry pollock when then got big enough...back then we used to have a huge amount of "harbor" pollock that were 8"-18"..about like mackrel but late in the summer we used to get "ocean" pollock..20"- 36" that were good salting and drying.....but like the scotch and water and old men of scotish decent, with hair sticking out their ears, eybrows and noses.....not here anymore...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> He shot them in PEI , already plucked by the time they got to Nova Scotia .



Aaah,..lucky you!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Man,,you starting to sound like you as old as Jerry !



LOL Yeah well??? It is what it is......you ain't brand new either ...I seen ya!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I'll hold you to it!! LOL!! I used to dry pollock when then got big enough...back then we used to have a huge amount of "harbor" pollock that were 8"-18"..about like mackrel but late in the summer we used to get "ocean" pollock..20"- 36" that were good salting and drying.....but like the scotch and water and old men of scotish decent, with hair sticking out their ears, eybrows and noses.....not here anymore...



We used to have some good sport catching those little 24"-30" pollock on spinning rods and lures, they put up one helluva fight on light gear, 25 lb mono and a 16" steel leader.


----------



## tbone75

I got 2 geese one year.Mom cooked them 2 different ways.Couldn't eat either one! How is it suppose to be cooked to be eatable!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got 2 geese one year.Mom cooked them 2 different ways.Couldn't eat either one! How is it suppose to be cooked to be eatable!



A little strong was they eh?


----------



## jimdad07

I love goose meat. We haven't had much luck the last couple of years but when we do a freezer gets filled. I slice the breast real thin and cook it in butter, garlic, salt and pepper and it is almost takes like real tender venison but a little sweeter. Hopefully I'll be back before Mary gets home and takes the computer over, she's been making Christmas calenders every night here lately. Time to get the yahoos to bed.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A little strong was they eh?



Tough greasy YUK LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We used to have some good sport catching those little 24"-30" pollock on spinning rods and lures, they put up one helluva fight on light gear, 25 lb mono and a 16" steel leader.



I bet...pretty big fish..I used to spear them..we had a big herring weir in the harbor where my cabin is and they would get shut off with the herring...they were in heaven eating as fast as they could a captured prey...until ....the big eared boy.......it served 2 purposes... 1.. put food on the table..2 ..the more I got... the less there were to eat the shutoff product.


----------



## tbone75

I was told to cut it into cubes and wrap in with bacon then bake it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I bet...pretty big fish..I used to spear them..we had a big herring weir in the harbor where my cabin is and they would get shut off with the herring...they were in heaven eating as fast as they could a captured prey...until ....the big eared boy.......it served 2 purposes... 1.. put food on the table..2 ..the more I got... the less there were to eat the shutoff product.



We got the little fellers in shallow water, 25'-50', the big fellers stayed out in deeper water and we got them with the Norwegian jigs handlining. Never had a chance to spear them, bet that was fun. I remenber seeing a school of baby pollock, 12"-16" swimming past our anchored boat, they started passing us swimming smartly and heading SW around 2:15 pm and were still passing by when we pulled anchor 6:30 ish to head home. There were dozens of whales chasing these fish and we could see them surfaceing and blowing all the way to the horizion. That was back in 66.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I was told to cut it into cubes and wrap in with bacon then bake it?



If you remove the skin and that little fatty gland near the tail, they are what make the goose , greasy, the meat itself is rather dry. Bake them in the oven just like a turkey,lemon juice, bacon, onions chopped coarsely and a bit of butter and they are quite good eating.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you remove the skin and that little fatty gland near the tail, they are what make the goose , greasy, the meat itself is rather dry. Bake them in the oven just like a turkey,lemon juice, bacon, onions chopped coarsely and a bit of butter and they are quite good eating.



I took the skin off them but I didn't know about that gland?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> I'll hold you to it!! LOL!! I used to dry pollock when then got big enough...back then we used to have a huge amount of "harbor" pollock that were 8"-18"..about like mackrel but late in the summer we used to get "ocean" pollock..20"- 36" that were good salting and drying.....but like the scotch and water and old men of scotish decent, with hair sticking out their ears, eybrows and noses.....not here anymore...



We have 2 types of salt/dried fish , one is your typical heavy coarse salt used on cod/haddock etc and then we have the thinner and smaller fillets that are soaked in a brine and air dried in custom driers . I've not seen a similar product elsewhere yet and these guy's are pretty small scale serving a local market in Clare and can be found in local stores and many watering holes and bootleggers .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> We have 2 types of salt/dried fish , one is your typical heavy coarse salt used on cod/haddock etc and then we have the thinner and smaller fillets that are soaked in a brine and air dried in custom driers . I've not seen a similar product elsewhere yet and these guy's are pretty small scale serving a local market in Clare and can be found in local stores and many watering holes and bootleggers .



Only got a couple slabs left in the fridge, got to get down to Abriels and Willies.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> We got the little fellers in shallow water, 25'-50', the big fellers stayed out in deeper water and we got them with the Norwegian jigs handlining. Never had a chance to spear them, bet that was fun. I remenber seeing a school of baby pollock, 12"-16" swimming past our anchored boat, they started passing us swimming smartly and heading SW around 2:15 pm and were still passing by when we pulled anchor 6:30 ish to head home. There were dozens of whales chasing these fish and we could see them surfaceing and blowing all the way to the horizion. That was back in 66.



That must have been a little unnerving knowing you are in the middle of whales chasing fish. I would worry they would surface and capsize the boat.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Tough greasy YUK LOL



Wish you lived close by, could show you how to cook them. Try slicing the next batch thin and cooking them just enough to get the red out. A lot of people over cook the heck out of them.


----------



## tbone75

Just checked the compression on my 038.Very good! 185 squish is .027 with no base gasket.Had to file one ring to get .006 the other was right there.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Wish you lived close by, could show you how to cook them. Try slicing the next batch thin and cooking them just enough to get the red out. A lot of people over cook the heck out of them.



Mom did one just like a turkey.The next one she did on a rack so the grease would drip out.Still couldn't eat it!My Dad wouldn't eat it!He would eat almost anything!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Geese are easy to get around here.But I don't want any! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That must have been a little unnerving knowing you are in the middle of whales chasing fish. I would worry they would surface and capsize the boat.



That was an every day occourance for us when out on the salt water fishing, they started around June and hung around til first of Oct. I have had them breach within 20' of our boat, got covered in oily spray from their blowhole so many times I couldn`t begin to count, even had one bump our 28' cape boat once. They get really excited sometimes when chasing bait fish...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Got the mail today...message from the bank....Stihl boys check wouldn't cash..HMMM he needs to sharpen up.......there might be a real nice OH thirty six with new seals and and brand new OEM top end up for sale.......I stihl have the saw....talk to him tomorrow......slacker.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just checked the compression on my 038.Very good! 185 squish is .027 with no base gasket.Had to file one ring to get .006 the other was right there.



Good thing you remembered to check them, you are paying attention .,aren`t you...LOL
Make shure you use your old OEM pin clips and pin, I don`t trust any aftermarket pins or clips.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Got the mail today...message from the bank....Stihl boys check wouldn't cash..HMMM he needs to sharpen up.......there might be a real nice OH thirty six with new seals and and brand new OEM top end up for sale.......I stihl have the saw....talk to him tomorrow......slacker.....



You know where there is a buyer for it...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Got the mail today...message from the bank....Stihl boys check wouldn't cash..HMMM he needs to sharpen up.......there might be a real nice OH thirty six with new seals and and brand new OEM top end up for sale.......I stihl have the saw....talk to him tomorrow......slacker.....



At least you still have the saw! I don't give them till paid in full even if I know them well!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good thing you remembered to check them, you are paying attention .,aren`t you...LOL
> Make shure you use your old OEM pin clips and pin, I don`t trust any aftermarket pins or clips.



I learn!Just a little slow LOL I used the old clips.Didn't think about the pin? After having that husky clip break I don't use new clips.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I learn!Just a little slow LOL I used the old clips.Didn't think about the pin? After having that husky clip break I don't use new clips.



The pin is ok but they weigh a little more than the stock one, won`t make a lot of difference but we try to keep the whole recipricoating unit as light as possible to make it spool up faster, makes the saw snappier...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> At least you still have the saw! I don't give them till paid in full even if I know them well!



Yeah I do....It's a not something I think about.....I usually deal in vastly larger numbers in the woodworking trade and generally am rather to trusting...saws being rather small $$$$ I tend to be slack.....learning....folks around here think I am kind of a hardass anyway so I don't get crossed up often...however...people from away are not aware...LOL...but to be fair perhaps my "people skills" may need some polishing too!! I just have to learn "deposits" for anything instead of "no problem I'll take care of it" It suddenly becomes more serious if you hold their $$$$ and their item.........and they are waiting...instead of me having my $$$$ and labor in someone elses saw and me waiting...learning....I am!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The pin is ok but they weigh a little more than the stock one, won`t make a lot of difference but we try to keep the whole recipricoating unit as light as possible to make it spool up faster, makes the saw snappier...LOL



It will be back apart again for paint.I will fix that then! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I do....It's a not something I think about.....I usually deal in vastly larger numbers in the woodworking trade and generally am rather to trusting...saws being rather small $$$$ I tend to be slack.....learning....folks around here think I am kind of a hardass anyway so I don't get crossed up often...however...people from away are not aware...LOL...but to be fair perhaps my "people skills" may need some polishing too!! I just have to learn "deposits" for anything instead of "no problem I'll take care of it" It suddenly becomes more serious if you hold their $$$$ and their item.........and they are waiting...instead of me having my $$$$ and labor in someone elses saw and me waiting...learning....I am!!!



Learned my lesson in the body shop.If it wasen't insurance work.I made them pay for parts up front!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It will be back apart again for paint.I will fix that then! LOL



Open up the windows in the piston, remove all flash and sharp edges, port the cylinder and you will have a very powerful saw.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Open up the windows in the piston, remove all flash and sharp edges, port the cylinder and you will have a very powerful saw.



I was thinking of that LOL I want some more practice on other stuff first!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I was thinking of that LOL I want some more practice on other stuff first!



Naaaww, they are all the same, port one and you have ported them all....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Naaaww, they are all the same, port one and you have ported them all....LOL



I still think I will do some others first LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

I need a little input. I am working on an 028 WB (aluminum tank and covers) with no spark. When I pull the starter off this is what I see: (after I cleaned for 30 minutes)










I'm not familiar with this, but I'm thinking someone put this in instead of points some years ago. Here are a couple of pics of the ignition:













I was planning on putting in a Nova module and moving on. Any thoughts? All help appreciated!!


----------



## tbone75

Looks like some kind of module to me?I have had one with a module that gave me some trouble.Had to mount it on the outside for it to work.Mounted inside it gets to hot. Jerry helped me with that one! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> I need a little input. I am working on an 028 WB (aluminum tank and covers) with no spark. When I pull the starter off this is what I see: (after I cleaned for 30 minutes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with this, but I'm thinking someone put this in instead of points some years ago. Here are a couple of pics of the ignition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on putting in a Nova module and moving on. Any thoughts? All help appreciated!!



Points and condenser saw, that is a chip used to replace the points and condenser. A Nova module may work but no guarrantee , best option is to mount a modern Stihl module on it and be done with it.


----------



## tbone75

Can he just change the coil or does he need a flywheel too?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Can he just change the coil or does he need a flywheel too?



Just the coil, one from a modern 028 would do it, they are used on most of the Stihl saws from the 024 on up to the 066.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just the coil, one from a modern 028 would do it, they are used on most of the Stihl saws from the 024 on up to the 066.



Easy fix!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Easy fix!



Yep.


----------



## tbone75

Didn't get my 038 put together today.To many other things happened LOL There is always tomorrow! The AV mounts look real good in it.It also has a Bing carb first one of them I have seen?It looks all good too!


----------



## tbone75

Got to check the stove.BRB


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Didn't get my 038 put together today.To many other things happened LOL There is always tomorrow! The AV mounts look real good in it.It also has a Bing carb first one of them I have seen?It looks all good too!



It will make a good saw when you get it all done up, if that Bing carb gives you trouble it will cost a bit more for a kit for it. Good thing is that it can be swapped out easily for a tillotson I believe.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It will make a good saw when you get it all done up, if that Bing carb gives you trouble it will cost a bit more for a kit for it. Good thing is that it can be swapped out easily for a tillotson I believe.



The other 038 has a Tillotson on it. Looks just the same.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The other 038 has a Tillotson on it. Looks just the same.



Yeah,..they are a direct swap.


----------



## tbone75

This will be a very fun saw when I am done! LOL Thanks to you and Marc


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just the coil, one from a modern 028 would do it, they are used on most of the Stihl saws from the 024 on up to the 066.




So you think I should ditch the Nova thing altogether and put in a coil from a modern saw. I think I have one somewhere, will they bolt up or do I have to modify stuff? Do I need to change timing if I do that? Or am I making it too difficult...switch it out and go?





tbone75 said:


> Didn't get my 038 put together today.To many other things happened LOL There is always tomorrow! The AV mounts look real good in it.It also has a Bing carb first one of them I have seen?It looks all good too!



Selling that thing to you was stupid!! I knew I'd kick myself!! I'm glad to hear it looks good on the inside. I was actually worried it had been ran pretty hard and a lot of that would be in bad shape. I'll say it again - that 038 will make a Stihl fan out of you!!

Now I've got to catch up on my reading. I put some pics in of Digger working on his saws today and haven't had a chance to catch up with you guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> So you think I should ditch the Nova thing altogether and put in a coil from a modern saw. I think I have one somewhere, will they bolt up or do I have to modify stuff? Do I need to change timing if I do that? Or am I making it too difficult...switch it out and go.
> 
> Its a direct bolt in, set the air gap with a regular business card and hook up the kill switch wire and spark plug wire.That`s it no more fiddling around.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This will be a very fun saw when I am done! LOL Thanks to you and Marc



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Nothing wrong with the Pro Stihls.Some of the others just aren't much fun to work on LOL And I still like my Huskys LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nothing wrong with the Pro Stihls.Some of the others just aren't much fun to work on LOL And I still like my Huskys LOL



:fart:


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> diggers_dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think I should ditch the Nova thing altogether and put in a coil from a modern saw. I think I have one somewhere, will they bolt up or do I have to modify stuff? Do I need to change timing if I do that? Or am I making it too difficult...switch it out and go.
> 
> Its a direct bolt in, set the air gap with a regular business card and hook up the kill switch wire and spark plug wire.That`s it no more fiddling around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is sweet. Thanks for the help!! One more reason I love this site! Especially this thread. It seems like I have known John forever and even though I'm the new guy you fellas have let me in like I'm an old friend.
> 
> John, sorry to hear about the sleep thing. Much the same here...oh well, it could be worse so no complaints. 185 psi on the 038? Was that the cylinder that came with it or did you switch it out? That's great! I'm still trying to figure out how to put a Walbro back together and you're gettin' 185 out of an engine. I'm a little envious.
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is sweet. Thanks for the help!! One more reason I love this site! Especially this thread. It seems like I have known John forever and even though I'm the new guy you fellas have let me in like I'm an old friend.
> 
> John, sorry to hear about the sleep thing. Much the same here...oh well, it could be worse so no complaints. 185 psi on the 038? Was that the cylinder that came with it or did you switch it out? That's great! I'm still trying to figure out how to put a Walbro back together and you're gettin' 185 out of an engine. I'm a little envious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a new P&C I got from Jerry. I will try to clean the other one up just to see if it will?
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

You know the sleep problems as well as I do! i have these ambien things but I just don't like taking them.I sleep to good then I hurt even more LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> You know the sleep problems as well as I do! i have these ambien things but I just don't like taking them.I sleep to good then I hurt even more LOL



I gained 10 pounds in 2 weeks on Ambien. I was getting up in the middle of the night and eating everything in the house. I didn't know about it until my wife told me! Stay away from those things. Speaking of middle of the night...it is. I'm going to find the little woman and remind her it's my birthday.:look_down:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I gained 10 pounds in 2 weeks on Ambien. I was getting up in the middle of the night and eating everything in the house. I didn't know about it until my wife told me! Stay away from those things. Speaking of middle of the night...it is. I'm going to find the little woman and remind her it's my birthday.:look_down:



:bday::bday::bday::bday:


----------



## tbone75

I have seen that about ambien.Never did that to me LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to try and get to sleep before Dan gets woke up by the cat :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

The 2 cats are out , the dog made some mountain dew so now it's coffee time .


----------



## dancan

diggers_dad said:


> ......it's my birthday.:look_down:





Happy Birthday !


----------



## dancan

Now the cats want back in , maybe they want to take one of them ZZZSlaker naps .


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Dan..My two dogs rarely require early dewatering....they're slackers and hang in until the wife gets up...then they are ready to go out. I however am programed for a 4:00AM +- dewatering myself followed closely by the taking on of coffee!!


----------



## dancan

Cats don't listen or train well :frown: .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Cats don't listen or train well :frown: .



True....I haven't had any luck with that either......however I have found that they pay more attention to me when they are hungry...


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys had a 3 hr nap I guess?


----------



## dancan

I think cats train their owners to serve them LOL .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Mine sure has. She's the queen of the house.


----------



## dancan

Morning John , when you run out of steam later , just take a catnap (zzzslacker .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I think cats train their owners to serve them LOL .



They certainly try...and for the most part are sucessful......passive/aggressive training...pretty hard to sleep with a cat sitting on your head....and if that doesn't work...then there is always the purring and kneading thing....WAKE UP!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Morning John.......How's by you?? I gotta drive half way to Dans to pick up a (free????) sofa for the wife this AM.....looks like you are getting wet down there...it's supposed to be here tonight...rain..maybe a little snow...so THEY say...


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning all and thanks for the birthday wishes. I'm 45 as of yesterday. 

I didn't think people had cats...I thought cats had people.


----------



## diggers_dad

Slackers!! This thing was at the bottom of the page!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Where's John? Ambien may have worked too well...send in the cats!


----------



## 8433jeff

Happy birthday, diggers dad!


----------



## tbone75

Yep I be slacking LOL Got the OL off to work and went back to bed!Now I can maybe get something done without falling asleep? LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Where's John? Ambien may have worked too well...send in the cats!



How did you do that? Had a cat sitting on my chest is what woke me up! :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> True....I haven't had any luck with that either......however I have found that they pay more attention to me when they are hungry...



You got that right!Won't leave you alone when they want something! LOL My cats are trained very well! They always wake the OL up but not me! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Morning John , when you run out of steam later , just take a catnap (zzzslacker .



Seems to be all I do?Cat naps day and night? :msp_mad:


----------



## diggers_dad

8433jeff said:


> Happy birthday, diggers dad!



Thanks!!!



tbone75 said:


> How did you do that? Had a cat sitting on my chest is what woke me up! :msp_confused:



Some people speak Spanish or French; I speak *CAT.*



tbone75 said:


> Seems to be all I do?Cat naps day and night? :msp_mad:



That, sir, is a BAAAD habit to get into. Break it now if you can. I've been there and done that...sucks energy out of you day and night. Always awake and never feel like doing anything. Drink more Dew. Lots more.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Some people speak english... I speak sarcasim and b.s 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Some people speak english... I speak sarcasim and b.s
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I thought that was a given on this site.

Sent from my Dell desktop using the keyboard


----------



## tbone75

Getting a little farther one the 038.About 3/4 back together.That is the grubbiest saw I have worked on yet LOL I am sure it won't be the last dirty one I do! LOL Got to make some wires for it.But that is nothing.I hope cleaning the coil may work with new wires? Need to put a rope on it.Its a wee bit short LOL That use to be hard for me but now its a 2 min. job LOL Well unless the spring flys out! LOL Going to put the plastic on my buffer and shine it up a little.Real dull after the wash job. May get a pic later if I get it together?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Some people speak Spanish or French; I speak *CAT.*
> 
> 
> 
> That, sir, is a BAAAD habit to get into. Break it now if you can. I've been there and done that...sucks energy out of you day and night. Always awake and never feel like doing anything. Drink more Dew. Lots more.



I always wake up every 2 hrs. anyway been doing that for about 2 years now.Most times I get back to sleep.


----------



## tbone75

Got it all together.Buffing the top made it look worse LOL Not all that good looking any way so who cares LOL Need a coil for it and it should be ready to go cutting! EDIT: DON'T LOOK RON !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got it all together.Buffing the top made it look worse LOL Not all that good looking any way so who cares LOL Need a coil for it and it should be ready to go cutting! EDIT: DON'T LOOK RON !!



The saw is looking good John,I dont think my saws could ever get that used look that one has. I use my saws a lot, run them hard when cutting and after 15 years they don`t look anything like some I see, guess some owners treat them much worse than I can imagine.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Got it all together.Buffing the top made it look worse LOL Not all that good looking any way so who cares LOL Need a coil for it and it should be ready to go cutting! EDIT: DON'T LOOK RON !!





pioneerguy600 said:


> The saw is looking good John,I dont think my saws could ever get that used look that one has. I use my saws a lot, run them hard when cutting and after 15 years they don`t look anything like some I see, guess some owners treat them much worse than I can imagine.



Don't look at the outside boys, watch the chips fly and remember the money's in the motor!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Don't look at the outside boys, watch the chips fly and remember the money's in the motor!!!



That may be ok for some people but not for me, they don`t have to look like new but I don`t want them to appear as neglected.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That may be ok for some people but not for mew, they don`t have to look like new but I don`t want them to appear as neglected.



It needs some paint and new plastic in the future I think! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Also a tank and clutch cover LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> That may be ok for some people but not for mew, they don`t have to look like new but I don`t want them to appear as neglected.



Yeah, I'm the same way. I just wanted John to feel better about that piece of crap, worn out, busted up, neglected, used up, cracked, chipped, and faded *STOLEN* saw!!

Seriously, I like mine to look good, too. Not brand new, but close. Sorry John. You own an eye sore. Send it back. I'll pay shipping.


----------



## tbone75

Running good will do for now LOL Got to start some where? LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Yeah, I'm the same way. I just wanted John to feel better about that piece of crap, worn out, busted up, neglected, used up, cracked, chipped, and faded *STOLEN* saw!!
> 
> Seriously, I like mine to look good, too. Not brand new, but close. Sorry John. You own an eye sore. Send it back. I'll pay shipping.



A little paint and plastic it will be just fine! :hmm3grin2orange: That means NO WAY !!!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

BTW I ground the numbers off and made my own number on it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> BTW I ground the numbers off and made my own number on it :hmm3grin2orange:



Letter and number stamps will do the trick....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Letter and number stamps will do the trick....LOL



Work just fine for me! :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Do any other tanks fit this 038?And top covers?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got it all together.Buffing the top made it look worse LOL Not all that good looking any way so who cares LOL Need a coil for it and it should be ready to go cutting! EDIT: DON'T LOOK RON !!



I'm glad you dont know how to embed photo's 
i didnt have to look !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm glad you dont know how to embed photo's
> i didnt have to look !!



Thought you would like that :hmm3grin2orange: Its a little ugly LOL But I will fix that soon enough.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Do any other tanks fit this 038?And top covers?



I believe the 038 is one of a kind, no other model looks like it so I would say no others fit it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I believe the 038 is one of a kind, no other model looks like it so I would say no others fit it.



I may find one LOL No hurry any way LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

John or Ron,..what is the pin diameter of the piston in a Husqvarna 350?
10 mm would be my guess but I want to be sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I may find one LOL No hurry any way LOL



If your parts are not broken then just clean them and paint them, they will look just like new.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John or Ron,..what is the pin diameter of the piston in a Husqvarna 350?
> 10 mm would be my guess but I want to be sure.



I can go check!Give me a sec.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was running my 038 Magnum and the hopped up MS460 Magnum today, both had 20" bars and the same Stihl chisel chains, in 16" hardwood I couldn`t tell the difference. Until I hit a rock under the log with the 460, that slowed it down a bit....:msp_mad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I can go check!Give me a sec.



opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

9.98mm


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was running my 038 Magnum and the hopped up MS460 Magnum today, both had 20" bars and the same Stihl chisel chains, in 16" hardwood I couldn`t tell the difference. Until I hit a rock under the log with the 460, that slowed it down a bit....:msp_mad:



Ouch!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 9.98mm



Most likely a 10 mm then, thanks. I will be looking for one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ouch!



It really pizzed me off, I had to take 10 strokes of the file to cut it back past the damaged edge, chain was near new with just one light touchup since new.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Most likely a 10 mm then, thanks. I will be looking for one.



You need one?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It really pizzed me off, I had to take 10 strokes of the file to cut it back past the damaged edge, chain was near new with just one light touchup since new.



The 3' chain my Nephew hit that block with was mine.Never been used before!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You need one?



I believe they are an open port piston without windows, is that right?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The 3' chain my Nephew hit that block with was mine.Never been used before!



Must have missed that one, what kind of block?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I believe they are an open port piston without windows, is that right?



Yep no windows.I have a good 45mm piston if you need it?And 3 or 4 pins too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep no windows.I have a good 45mm piston if you need it?And 3 or 4 pins too!



Aahh I need the 44mm one, are they flat topped?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must have missed that one, what kind of block?



Cement block.Not sure why he wouldn't move it out of the way? I didn't yell at him.But wanted to! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Cement block.Not sure why he wouldn't move it out of the way? I didn't yell at him.But wanted to! LOL



Man,..that really sucks!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Aahh I need the 44mm one, are they flat topped?



The 45mm I have isn't.I have a new 44mm Golf piston if you want it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The 45mm I have isn't.I have a new 44mm Golf piston if you want it?



Is the 44mm Golf one flat topped?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is the 44mm Golf one flat topped?



Yep it is!


----------



## sefh3

I'm having a heck of a time staying connected here. 

John ~ I just sent you an email about the coil. Let me know.

It's been raining all day here. Glad it's not snow. We would be burried. About an 1" of rain today.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I'm having a heck of a time staying connected here.
> 
> John ~ I just sent you an email about the coil. Let me know.
> 
> It's been raining all day here. Glad it's not snow. We would be burried. About an 1" of rain today.



OK I will go check! Same thing here.Lots of rain!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep it is!



I could use it if you are not going to be needing it.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> BTW I ground the numbers off and made my own number on it :hmm3grin2orange:



I warned 'em you'd be sneaky like that.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could use it if you are not going to be needing it.



I will get it in the mail ASAP!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will get it in the mail ASAP!



That would be great, I am conducting experiments...LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Hey John, I picked up the carcass of a Husky 50 by mistake. I thought it was a Craftsman.:biggrin::biggrin:

I'd have to look at it, but think it had case, tank, p/c and maybe a muffler. Anything you might need?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hey John, I picked up the carcass of a Husky 50 by mistake. I thought it was a Craftsman.:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> I'd have to look at it, but think it had case, tank, p/c and maybe a muffler. Anything you might need?



Now you know I like Huskys! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be great, I am conducting experiments...LOL



Sounds like fun! Whats it going in?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Now you know I like Huskys! :hmm3grin2orange:



How about a very lightly scored cylinder for a 61?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like fun! Whats it going in?



I have another open port P/P 500 that needs a piston, I could turn the top off a 44 mm Stihl 028 piston but they all have windows around the pins, they would still work but this time I would like to try a non windowed piston. I will certainly let you know how it turns out.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> How about a very lightly scored cylinder for a 61?



Don't have nothing to put that on? YET! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have another open port P/P 500 that needs a piston, I could turn the top off a 44 mm Stihl 028 piston but they all have windows around the pins, they would still work but this time I would like to try a non windowed piston. I will certainly let you know how it turns out.



Your having a lot fun with them saws! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your having a lot fun with them saws! :hmm3grin2orange:



They are providing a lot of entertainment value....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Don't have nothing to put that on? YET! LOL



Yeah, but think of the possibilities!!! 

I hope you're able to get some rest tonight. You've missed so much sleep lately *I'm* getting tired! Is it still raining there? We got some of that today, too.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Yeah, but think of the possibilities!!!
> 
> I hope you're able to get some rest tonight. You've missed so much sleep lately *I'm* getting tired! Is it still raining there? We got some of that today, too.



Yep! Still raining here.May get out of here by tomorrow afternoon they say? Not sure if that 61 cylinder will fit anything else?Wonder if it could be made to fit something? Do a little Jerryizing to something LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are providing a lot of entertainment value....LOL



A little less compression woudn't hurt? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Sounds like Jerry is getting some saw work in lately. I finally got another one going tonight with a little fuel line replacement.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Sounds like Jerry is getting some saw work in lately. I finally got another one going tonight with a little fuel line replacement.



What saw was it?


----------



## jimdad07

I didn't know Jerry was into machining, I should have known better. I think the guy could put the Amish to shame for the different stuff he can do.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> What saw was it?



It was one of those Homelite top handles with the primer bulb on the fuel cap. This one is my boss's, I guess people figure I enjoy working on their stuff more than mine. I should charge but I have a hard time doing that with most people, I would starve if I worked solely for myself. Mary got home around 8 tonight so I could get a little time in the shop. Kids have been very rambunctious with Christmas coming and have been demanding Daddy's attention at from the time I walk in the door. Makes it easier to deal with not getting out to the shop as much.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I didn't know Jerry was into machining, I should have known better. I think the guy could put the Amish to shame for the different stuff he can do.



I have a Uncle just like him.He can run any machine there is or make one!He just turned 70 and you can't tell hes over 50!He does mostly wood work now.He built my bed and dressers I have now.He has a machine shop in one building and wood shop in another LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A little less compression woudn't hurt? LOL



That one needs a thicker base gasket, that should relieve some of the compression.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It was one of those Homelite top handles with the primer bulb on the fuel cap. This one is my boss's, I guess people figure I enjoy working on their stuff more than mine. I should charge but I have a hard time doing that with most people, I would starve if I worked solely for myself. Mary got home around 8 tonight so I could get a little time in the shop. Kids have been very rambunctious with Christmas coming and have been demanding Daddy's attention at from the time I walk in the door. Makes it easier to deal with not getting out to the shop as much.



Enjoy it now!They grow up so fast it isn't funny! My Daughters are 24 and 28! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I have a Uncle just like him.He can run any machine there is or make one!He just turned 70 and you can't tell hes over 50!He does mostly wood work now.He built my bed and dressers I have now.He has a machine shop in one building and wood shop in another LOL



I've always liked picking the brains of guys like that, it's like picking your nose, you might come out with a good booger sometimes.:hmm3grin2orange:
I had one tell me once that they got good at doing different stuff just by trying it out, some people have a knack for working with their hands.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That one needs a thicker base gasket, that should relieve some of the compression.



I think we have covered it before, but what happens when you have too much compression in a saw?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I've always liked picking the brains of guys like that, it's like picking your nose, you might come out with a good booger sometimes.:hmm3grin2orange:
> I had one tell me once that they got good at doing different stuff just by trying it out, some people have a knack for working with their hands.



I try lots of things!Just not great at most LOL Like Jerry and my Uncle!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I didn't know Jerry was into machining, I should have known better. I think the guy could put the Amish to shame for the different stuff he can do.



LOL,...It is all related to me starting out at a very young age working in the blacksmith forge, they let me hang around cause I was quiet and did not get in the way. I watched closely the goingings on in there and could soon make myself useful. I always knew what the smith needed for the next step before he did, I could hand him off almost any tool just at the time he would need it. In a short time I was auxillary striker and there was no stopping me after that...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I try lots of things!Just not great at most LOL Like Jerry and my Uncle!



I don't know about that John, you seem to be pretty multi-talented. I just learned how not to bump into walls when I walk around, I'm just getting to the point where my wife doesn't make me wear my helmet every time I leave the house.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...It is all related to me starting out at a very young age working in the blacksmith forge, they let me hang around cause I was quiet and did not get bin the way. I watched closely the goingings on in there and could soon make myself useful. I always knew what the smith needed for the next step before he did, I could hand him off almost any tool just at the time he would need it. In a short time I was auxillary striker and there was no stopping me after that...LOL



That's a pretty cool trade that is coming back some around here with the Amish that are moving in. I like being able to do different things. I like knowing that at any given time that if something ever happened to my job I could go to work building cabinets, houses, wiring houses and just about anything in between when it comes to the building trades. I have been blessed with getting to do many different things long enough to at least learn the basics and can build upon those. I think you have to be in today's world to survive in some of our rural areas.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I don't know about that John, you seem to be pretty multi-talented. I just learned how not to bump into walls when I walk around, I'm just getting to the point where my wife doesn't make me wear my helmet every time I leave the house.



Look out when you get my age.You start bumping into everything! Walls,doors fall out of bed too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I think we have covered it before, but what happens when you have too much compression in a saw?



Too much compression is of course hard on the recoil starter, it also puts a lot of extra strain on the crank and bearings. It can cause detonation where the fuel and air is so compressed it acts as a diesel. Not good for the piston if it ignites too far before TDC.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too much compression is of course hard on the recoil starter, it also puts a lot of extra strain on the crank and bearings. It can cause detonation where the fuel and air is so compressed it acts as a diesel. Not good for the piston if it ignites too far before TDC.



I see. WE had this discussion last year when I was building Frankensaw, i haven't dealt with it since. I have been making cyclinder gaskets when I have to tear a jug off now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...It is all related to me starting out at a very young age working in the blacksmith forge, they let me hang around cause I was quiet and did not get in the way. I watched closely the goingings on in there and could soon make myself useful. I always knew what the smith needed for the next step before he did, I could hand him off almost any tool just at the time he would need it. In a short time I was auxillary striker and there was no stopping me after that...LOL



I wish I had watched Dad more when he did that stuff! But wrong age for me at that time I guess? Only thing i wanted to do was chase girls and work on cars LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I wish I had watched Dad more when he did that stuff! But wrong age for me at that time I guess? Only thing i wanted to do was chase girls and work on cars LOL



If it makes you feel any better, I bet you were having a lot more fun chasing the girls than I was lifting walls on houses and Jerry was sweating form the heat of the forge.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's a pretty cool trade that is coming back some around here with the Amish that are moving in. I like being able to do different things. I like knowing that at any given time that if something ever happened to my job I could go to work building cabinets, houses, wiring houses and just about anything in between when it comes to the building trades. I have been blessed with getting to do many different things long enough to at least learn the basics and can build upon those. I think you have to be in today's world to survive in some of our rural areas.



I grew up very rural, we were self sufficient in most ways. If something needed doing then we did it all. Necessity is the mother of invention. I had some good guys to learn from and could pick up anything if shown once. Then I could improve upon that on my own quickly. Every manual trade just came natural for me, woodworking, metalworking, mechanical, electrical, plumbing and construction came as natural as walking.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I wish I had watched Dad more when he did that stuff! But wrong age for me at that time I guess? Only thing i wanted to do was chase girls and work on cars LOL



I started in the forge around 9 years old, I was a little too young for chasing girls...LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I bet you were having a lot more fun chasing the girls than I was lifting walls on houses and Jerry was sweating form the heat of the forge.



I was just 16 back then LOL I went to carpentry school then building houses.Then found out the oil field payed double what I was making!Money talks LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I see. WE had this discussion last year when I was building Frankensaw, i haven't dealt with it since. I have been making cyclinder gaskets when I have to tear a jug off now.



One of my saws has 250 lbs comp right now, it has a base gasket but I have the piston domed and it fits the combustion chamber a little too closely with .017 clearance just about over the whole top of the piston, there is a very small dish where the end of the sparkplug comes through.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I grew up very rural, we were self sufficient in most ways. If something needed doing then we did it all. Necessity is the mother of invention. I had some good guys to learn from and could pick up anything if shown once. Then I could improve upon that on my own quickly. Every manual trade just came natural for me, woodworking, metalworking, mechanical, electrical, plumbing and construction came as natural as walking.



That's a lot like it was where I came up as well. We did everything ourselves and you either get good at all of it or you get broke fast hiring someone to do it for you. I have been pretty lucky to be able to work with my hands as well and I am lucky to be able to learn by reading and watching someone else do it.
In my line of work it's the same way. The company is getting me into steam boilers from old Cleaver Brooks boilers to the newer monsters with big Power Flame burners. The company doesn't believe in much training, you can either figure it out or not. I have been pretty lucky so far just taking it slow and being cautious. If you hear a large explosion up your way it might be me taking out a city block from screwing one up.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I started in the forge around 9 years old, I was a little too young for chasing girls...LOL



:msp_ohmy:


----------



## jimdad07

Hate to do it guys but it's time for me to head for bed. You guys have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's a lot like it was where I came up as well. We did everything ourselves and you either get good at all of it or you get broke fast hiring someone to do it for you. I have been pretty lucky to be able to work with my hands as well and I am lucky to be able to learn by reading and watching someone else do it.
> In my line of work it's the same way. The company is getting me into steam boilers from old Cleaver Brooks boilers to the newer monsters with big Power Flame burners. The company doesn't believe in much training, you can either figure it out or not. I have been pretty lucky so far just taking it slow and being cautious. If you hear a large explosion up your way it might be me taking out a city block from screwing one up.



I started working on the CleverBrooks and Volcanoes by the time I was 20, punching out tubes and replacing them, packing the end doors with insulation, making gaskets and priming the bunkerC to get it through the gun. Dam hot down in the dirty boiler room.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I started in the forge around 9 years old, I was a little too young for chasing girls...LOL



A little young LOL But that don't always mean much!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I started working on the CleverBrooks and Volcanoes by the time I was 20, punching out tubes and replacing them, packing the end doors with insulation, making gaskets and priming the bunkerC to get it through the gun. Dam hot down in the dirty boiler room.



Worked in them boilers for a year or so too. LOL Still would be if not for this dang back!:msp_mad: I loved that work! EDIT: Rolling in tubes was not all that much fun LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Worked in them boilers for a year or so too. LOL Still would be if not for this dang back!:msp_mad: I loved that work!



A little warm and very noisy, the soot from the tubes can change your color....LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hate to do it guys but it's time for me to head for bed. You guys have a good day tomorrow.



You have a good one to Jim.Nite


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A little warm and very noisy, the soot from the tubes can change your color....LOL



That once a year clean out! Took a week to turn color back! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Night Jim.
Time for me to pack it in also, night all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That once a year clean out! Took a week to turn color back! LOL



Turned a few shades darker, took weeks to get that dye out of my hands and forearms....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jerry


----------



## diggers_dad

John must be able to sleep tonight. This thing was at the bottom of the page and dropping!! Bump...

Oh yeah, Good Morning...sort of...


----------



## dancan

Morning , and the cats say to get up you ZZZSlackers !


----------



## Cantdog

Yep I'm up...been up an HR or so catching up on last nights reading. Mike came by the shop about last night around 6:30 with a two tall sixpaks...one PBR for him and one Ballentines for me. We sat by the stove and chatted saws for quite some time, occasionally tossing a stick of dry spruce and a stick of ash to the Free Flow. Cold and raw outside but the shop was about 70 and quite cheery!!LOLOL!! All saw project have been on hold waiting for parts...perhaps today....supposed to be crappy this morning so I think I'll get out the blast cabinet and beadblast the 268XP, 630, 261 cyls and a way nice Jreds 90cc cyl and piston I have gathering for an Jonsereds 80 hop up I've been planning. I figure blasting four cly will use up all the fun there is in cleaning!! LOL!! Especially that 90 cyl....I forget how many fins that has...something like 16...that's a lot of work even with a blaster. You guys have a good day.

I'll add a bit to last nights discussion on growing up "rural". I too, grew up in a culture of selfreliance. We lived on an off shore island where you kept EVERYTHING....threw nothing away until it was totally spent and couldn't even be rerigged for different use. Cars, boats, generators...anything you needed had to be fixed, rebuilt, maintained..made to work... from wooden boat planking and chauking to rod bearings and undercutting the mica on starter and generator commutators and everything in between, all had to be done inhouse. I don't ever remember my father ever paying more than $25.00 for a six cyl chevy boat motor...and in the winter we lobstered out of sight of land...25-30 miles or so offshore...but I never remember being towed in either. The only breakdown I can remember occured right in the harbor when an old starter bendix didn't dissengage and he didn't know it until he started to put the fuel to her and the ol starter could only handle so many rpm until it grenaded in the engine box right next to his leg. That was when I learned why started housings are so thick!! Everything is an education if are paying attention!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Everybody sleepin' in? I depend on the morning chatter...it's right there with my coffee. 

Did I forget to shower or something? Ohhhh, it's that Husky carcass I've got isn't it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Everybody sleepin' in? I depend on the morning chatter...it's right there with my coffee.
> 
> Did I forget to shower or something? Ohhhh, it's that Husky carcass I've got isn't it?



Get rid of that Husky carcass, you will immediately have more friends.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Husky carcass ??
that 50 or 55 ?
i got some stuff for them someplace in boxes,no god p&c's tho.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Husky carcass ??
> that 50 or 55 ?
> i got some stuff for them someplace in boxes,no god p&c's tho.



I haven't pulled the p/c to look. Heck, they may be good! Well, good for a Husky which is about like a good Wildthingy. I'll try to look at it tonight and post some pics. One of you guys may need it for something and there aren't many of'em around here.

Edit: It's a 50


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> I haven't pulled the p/c to look. Heck, they may be good! Well, good for a Husky which is about like a good Wildthingy. I'll try to look at it tonight and post some pics. One of you guys may need it for something and there aren't many of'em around here.
> 
> Edit: It's a 50



When you pull the muffler and look let me know


----------



## tbone75

WOW! I got on here! May be this weather or my ph line?Only conecting at 20,000?Can't get no where that slow!They may get DSL out this way some day?Not many people out around here where I live.Don't think they want to spend the money to upgrade the ph. lines.Or what ever it would take?Not doing much today so far.Took a sleeping pill last night LOL I did get some sleep!Just not able to move yet.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep I'm up...been up an HR or so catching up on last nights reading. Mike came by the shop about last night around 6:30 with a two tall sixpaks...one PBR for him and one Ballentines for me. We sat by the stove and chatted saws for quite some time, occasionally tossing a stick of dry spruce and a stick of ash to the Free Flow. Cold and raw outside but the shop was about 70 and quite cheery!!LOLOL!! All saw project have been on hold waiting for parts...perhaps today....supposed to be crappy this morning so I think I'll get out the blast cabinet and beadblast the 268XP, 630, 261 cyls and a way nice Jreds 90cc cyl and piston I have gathering for an Jonsereds 80 hop up I've been planning. I figure blasting four cly will use up all the fun there is in cleaning!! LOL!! Especially that 90 cyl....I forget how many fins that has...something like 16...that's a lot of work even with a blaster. You guys have a good day.
> 
> I'll add a bit to last nights discussion on growing up "rural". I too, grew up in a culture of selfreliance. We lived on an off shore island where you kept EVERYTHING....threw nothing away until it was totally spent and couldn't even be rerigged for different use. Cars, boats, generators...anything you needed had to be fixed, rebuilt, maintained..made to work... from wooden boat planking and chauking to rod bearings and undercutting the mica on starter and generator commutators and everything in between, all had to be done inhouse. I don't ever remember my father ever paying more than $25.00 for a six cyl chevy boat motor...and in the winter we lobstered out of sight of land...25-30 miles or so offshore...but I never remember being towed in either. The only breakdown I can remember occured right in the harbor when an old starter bendix didn't dissengage and he didn't know it until he started to put the fuel to her and the ol starter could only handle so many rpm until it grenaded in the engine box right next to his leg. That was when I learned why started housings are so thick!! Everything is an education if are paying attention!!!!



That is why you guys are all so good at fixing things!


----------



## tbone75

How you doing Ron? Getting into anything fun?


----------



## tbone75

Went to check some other threads.Almost didn't get back here!This dail up carp just plain sucks! :msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

*I'm back *

After runing out last week i have not been very "sociable" at all.
DR.appt yestday took care of that,trying something new.
Maybe on the new stuff i wont be as mean as Jerry ?? LOL !!

Not wanting to work on any saws i went in the direction of securing them more.
after selling a couple of saws and selling my old two camera setup and monitor i went with some better stuff.
the shop is an old TT trailer with the back door secured and imposible to get into and the side door has a sufficient lock setup.
the door now has a battery backup door alarm on it and two battery operated "hidden" alarms around the area,all with remote controls to arm/disarm.. i now need the key and two remotes to get to the shop 
three driveway alert systems are placed at entry points to my property.
i have a VOX sound recorder to notify me if any of them have gone off..then i can check the DVR.
the DVR is good for 28 days and has a four camera input.
all four cams have night vision also..the cam looking at the main entrance has an extra illuminator i built for more clarity and distance.
two of the cams have pan/tilt bases i can operate with the remote control..
all is hooked to a large UPS in case of power failure.
Was getting nervouse about my saws as a lot of people have been to the shop and all it takes is one bad person to make a lot of unhappiness.
the house also has an alarm system.
If they can make it thru all that and the neighbors responding i would probly give them a saw !!
thats the bad part of living in the woods,somebody could wander around all day and never be seen.
I have lost a harley,a computer and a gun to thieves.
now i can rest a bit easier.

the monitor with two cams going.








the illuminator i made and a pan/tilt remote control base.


----------



## tbone75

Looks like one sweet set up there Ron! :msp_thumbsup: It makes me a little edgy having people around I don't know looking things over too! I am a little far away from anyone or anything.Don't like people seeing what all I have!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> After runing out last week i have not been very "sociable" at all.
> DR.appt yestday took care of that,trying something new.
> Maybe on the new stuff i wont be as mean as Jerry ?? LOL !!
> 
> Not wanting to work on any saws i went in the direction of securing them more.
> after selling a couple of saws and selling my old two camera setup and monitor i went with some better stuff.
> the shop is an old TT trailer with the back door secured and imposible to get into and the side door has a sufficient lock setup.
> the door now has a battery backup door alarm on it and two battery operated "hidden" alarms around the area,all with remote controls to arm/disarm.. i now need the key and two remotes to get to the shop
> three driveway alert systems are placed at entry points to my property.
> i have a VOX sound recorder to notify me if any of them have gone off..then i can check the DVR.
> the DVR is good for 28 days and has a four camera input.
> all four cams have night vision also..the cam looking at the main entrance has an extra illuminator i built for more clarity and distance.
> two of the cams have pan/tilt bases i can operate with the remote control..
> all is hooked to a large UPS in case of power failure.
> Was getting nervouse about my saws as a lot of people have been to the shop and all it takes is one bad person to make a lot of unhappiness.
> the house also has an alarm system.
> If they can make it thru all that and the neighbors responding i would probly give them a saw !!
> thats the bad part of living in the woods,somebody could wander around all day and never be seen.
> I have lost a harley,a computer and a gun to thieves.
> now i can rest a bit easier.
> 
> the monitor with two cams going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the illuminator i made and a pan/tilt remote control base.



That seems to be a pretty elaborate setup for a home security network. I guess the more remote a place is the easier it is for thieves to hit.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That seems to be a pretty elaborate setup for a home security network. I guess the more remote a place is the easier it is for thieves to hit.



Thats what the cops tell me.
out here they can check the place out,make plans,etc. without beeing seen.
if found they just say they got lost.
in the state below me there are some unsavory people that make the trip up here for just that purpose.
in the fall before snow falls and after summer people have left the remote places left for the winter get hit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats what the cops tell me.
> out here they can check the place out,make plans,etc. without beeing seen.
> if found they just say they got lost.
> in the state below me there are some unsavory people that make the trip up here for just that purpose.
> in the fall before snow falls and after summer people have left the remote places left for the winter get hit.



That`s what I was thinking, the summer places left unattended in this province are open targets the thieves hit more often than places someone is living in full time. Some of the unsavoury ones I know about have been disabled....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I hate thieves.............................................the last time I got hit....I figured out who it was.....talkative kid at the local gas station..went there...he was not there....his day off...went there the next day and he's wearing my motorcycle leathers...shoulders about six inches wider than he was..arms not long enough to clear the sleeves.HMMMMM.....wanted to dismember him right there but to many witnesses.......cops came took him away and then raided his house found my stereo, down comforter and a bunch of other household stuff...including the cheap phone right off the wall......I caught up with him right after he got of of jail....last time I saw him he was going away fast...all he was wearing was his pants...ran completely out of his shoes and I had what was left of his shirt and tee shirt in my left hand.....he went to New jersey don't know if he ran all the way on not. I knew some of his family up here.....it seems he pulled the same less-than-clever crap down there....they found his remains at the end of a long skidmark on the interstate. Witnesses said he was tossed out of the back of a pickup going somewhere over 100 MPH by two large fuzzy looking fellahs. He was not the type to takes lifes little lessons seriously I guess. Oh well...live and learn.......don't learn..don't live long..in Jersey atleast......


----------



## tbone75

May not be nice to say but he got what was coming to him. IMO


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I hate thieves.............................................the last time I got hit....I figured out who it was.....talkative kid at the local gas station..went there...he was not there....his day off...went there the next day and he's wearing my motorcycle leathers...shoulders about six inches wider than he was..arms not long enough to clear the sleeves.HMMMMM.....wanted to dismember him right there but to many witnesses.......cops came took him away and then raided his house found my stereo, down comforter and a bunch of other household stuff...including the cheap phone right off the wall......I caught up with him right after he got of of jail....last time I saw him he was going away fast...all he was wearing was his pants...ran completely out of his shoes and I had what was left of his shirt and tee shirt in my left hand.....he went to New jersey don't know if he ran all the way on not. I knew some of his family up here.....it seems he pulled the same less-than-clever crap down there....they found his remains at the end of a long skidmark on the interstate. Witnesses said he was tossed out of the back of a pickup going somewhere over 100 MPH by two large fuzzy looking fellahs. He was not the type to takes lifes little lessons seriously I guess. Oh well...live and learn.......don't learn..don't live long..in Jersey atleast......



You get on the wrong side of the law and you can get into trouble.
get on the wrong side of outlaws and it can be much worse


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You get on the wrong side of the law and you can get into trouble.
> get on the wrong side of outlaws and it can be much worse



Yeah ain't THAT the truth???!!!

I felt bad for the guy.........if his lips were moving....he was lieing..if no one was looking he was stealing.....it was either going to be prison or an end like he got.....


----------



## tbone75

Got a box from Ron today! :msp_thumbsup: I better get busy!Another box from Jerry is on the way!That box is for one of my dream saws! :msp_thumbsup: A coil is on the way for the 038 too!And the rest of the parts for the other 038!I am a little saw drunk right now :hmm3grin2orange: And my Nephew has a buyer for a top handle Craftsman so need to get that fired up and adjusted!Thanks to Ron for telling me how to adjust one of them should be no problem.Plus I got all these chains to sharpen.Plus what ever the OL has lined up for me? LOL Better get off this puter and get busy! :biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got a box from Ron today! :msp_thumbsup: I better get busy!Another box from Jerry is on the way!That box is for one of my dream saws! :msp_thumbsup: A coil is on the way for the 038 too!And the rest of the parts for the other 038!I am a little saw drunk right now :hmm3grin2orange: And my Nephew has a buyer for a top handle Craftsman so need to get that fired up and adjusted!Thanks to Ron for telling me how to adjust one of them should be no problem.Plus I got all these chains to sharpen.Plus what ever the OL has lined up for me? LOL Better get off this puter and get busy! :biggrin:



Polish that exhaust the way you want,if you go a little over no problem,plenty of room.
check the enlarged upper ports to make sure edges smooth,and anyplace else.
look around and see if you can find anything else i may have not of mention on grinding 
make sure you use that base on that jug,hint.
Hey ! did you find the coil in the box too ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Polish that exhaust the way you want,if you go a little over no problem,plenty of room.
> check the enlarged upper ports to make sure edges smooth,and anyplace else.
> look around and see if you can find anything else i may have not of mention on grinding
> make sure you use that base on that jug,hint.
> Hey ! did you find the coil in the box too ??



Yep! The coil for the 44 HUSKY! LOL Got to put that one together now too! LOL Been looking that jug over real good!Want to see how to mine better next time! LOL Taking a break already!Pill time LOL


----------



## tbone75

May put this P&C on my best looking 350?Seeing how it is staying here for good!The other 4 can go to new homes LOL Or is it 3? Have to look again?Gave one to my BIL.


----------



## tbone75

I will match the exhaust up with the muffler gasket and heat shield like I did on the other one.


----------



## roncoinc

Got another one !
so cheap and accurate i couldnt resist,i have two now.
i can take one away from the shop and not have to worry about it 
$18 delivered.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got another one !
> so cheap and accurate i couldnt resist,i have two now.
> i can take one away from the shop and not have to worry about it
> $18 delivered.



That just looks to handy and cheap not to have one!Where do I get one? You said before I think?But don't remember? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That just looks to handy and cheap not to have one!Where do I get one? You said before I think?But don't remember? LOL



Look on the bay for tachometer 2 stroke.
$14.99 and $0.99 shipping.


----------



## tbone75

Going to go look right now!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You get on the wrong side of the law and you can get into trouble.
> get on the wrong side of outlaws and it can be much worse



Those words ring so true. There was this lazy fellow that spent all his time trying not to work for a living. He turned to breaking in summer cottages that were closed up for the off season. Made a habit of hitting them on a Wenesday to his downfall. The RCMP shrugged their shoulders and said they didn`t have the respources or time to chase guys like him. Dumbarse just so happened to break into and cleaned out a cabin owned by a fellow who had a lot of friends that belonged to shall we say a, motorised two wheeled rough and rowdy club. These guys were a little miffed thaty some A hole would dare to break into their summer party pad so they hatched a plan to watch the area from Tue to Thursday every week for as long as it took.
To shorten up the story they caught him unloading a cabin on the same lake two weeks later. Dumbarse claimed he was just cleaning out "his" cabin for the winter but these guys knew who owned that cabin and it wasn`t him. They roughed him up a little and scared the #### outa him, he confessed to breaking in to more than 20 cabins in the greneral area. Instead of taking him to the authorities they put a potato bag over his head and took him for a ride, many miles away they carried him bodily into the woods and duct taped him face first to a tree, taped his wrists and ankles together after wrapping his arms and legs around the tree also. Then they just left him there on his own, late fall and it gets cold that time of year. It took dumbarse 3 days and two nights to free himself and stagger out to a road. Needless to say he was a little worse for wear and spent some time in hospital recuperating. He dissapeared very soon after getting out of hospital, heard he moved out West....LOL.


----------



## Cantdog

It would be interesting to know if he saw the light and changed his ways.........three days and two nights ductaped to a tree in the woods of eastern Canada in late fall would seem to be enough time to ponder the error of his ways........but I doubt it..probably just changed location.......and continued on.....never seen a true thief stop taking things that didn't belong to him by himself.. if any thing they just try improve on their talent....or lack thereof...


----------



## tbone75

Got it ordered Ron! LOL I paid a couple bucks more that you did.But its in the USA LOL Got that batch of chains done.My Daughter stop by for a visit so that put a stop to all my work LOL But I don't mind that one little bit LOL Just so happy she stops by! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> It would be interesting to know if he saw the light and changed his ways.........three days and two nights ductaped to a tree in the woods of eastern Canada in late fall would seem to be enough time to ponder the error of his ways........but I doubt it..probably just changed location.......and continued on.....never seen a true thief stop taking things that didn't belong to him by himself.. if any thing they just try improve on their talent....or lack thereof...



I have not found anyone that knows where he went or what he is doing but as long as he`s not around here doing his deeds we don`t miss him at all.


----------



## Cantdog

Speaking of losers....got in touch with Stihl boy today....he wanted to know when I was going to be at the shop so he could pick up his 036.....I said I was there now but we had a problem as his check was returned by his bank.......Oh he said when did you deposit it?? Last week I said....well it seems he had not been paying his child support and last Wed the state cleaned out his savings account and checking account too....left him without a cent......stupid me...I had had the check for a week as I had several to deposit at once and I waited to long......that won't happen again!!!!!! He said he'd get me the cash as soon as possible...fine.... but the saw stays with me until then...Sorry and don't forget to add $5.00 to the bill....my bank charged me that for the returned check!! So I have a Stinking, Sitting, Stihl in my shop Stihl.....


----------



## PB

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those words ring so true. There was this lazy fellow that spent all his time trying not to work for a living. He turned to breaking in summer cottages that were closed up for the off season. Made a habit of hitting them on a Wenesday to his downfall. The RCMP shrugged their shoulders and said they didn`t have the respources or time to chase guys like him. Dumbarse just so happened to break into and cleaned out a cabin owned by a fellow who had a lot of friends that belonged to shall we say a, motorised two wheeled rough and rowdy club. These guys were a little miffed thaty some A hole would dare to break into their summer party pad so they hatched a plan to watch the area from Tue to Thursday every week for as long as it took.
> To shorten up the story they caught him unloading a cabin on the same lake two weeks later. Dumbarse claimed he was just cleaning out "his" cabin for the winter but these guys knew who owned that cabin and it wasn`t him. They roughed him up a little and scared the #### outa him, he confessed to breaking in to more than 20 cabins in the greneral area. Instead of taking him to the authorities they put a potato bag over his head and took him for a ride, many miles away they carried him bodily into the woods and duct taped him face first to a tree, taped his wrists and ankles together after wrapping his arms and legs around the tree also. Then they just left him there on his own, late fall and it gets cold that time of year. It took dumbarse 3 days and two nights to free himself and stagger out to a road. Needless to say he was a little worse for wear and spent some time in hospital recuperating. He dissapeared very soon after getting out of hospital, heard he moved out West....LOL.



Face first, eh? I wouldn't want to be duct taped to anything leaving my arse exposed to a bunch of canucks.


----------



## jimdad07

Thieves are the ultimate optimist, they think every body around them is stupid and that they'll never get caught. Love to see them get caught. I had someone break into my work van once a couple of winters age and took every personal tool I had on that van, it was parked in the company parking lot that night because it had broken down and I had to take the shop truck home. I had a lot of nice tools on there that some had some meaning to them for me. F****** JERKS!!!


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Speaking of losers....got in touch with Stihl boy today....he wanted to know when I was going to be at the shop so he could pick up his 036.....I said I was there now but we had a problem as his check was returned by his bank.......Oh he said when did you deposit it?? Last week I said....well it seems he had not been paying his child support and last Wed the state cleaned out his savings account and checking account too....left him without a cent......stupid me...I had had the check for a week as I had several to deposit at once and I waited to long......that won't happen again!!!!!! He said he'd get me the cash as soon as possible...fine.... but the saw stays with me until then...Sorry and don't forget to add $5.00 to the bill....my bank charged me that for the returned check!! So I have a Stinking, Sitting, Stihl in my shop Stihl.....



Should have avoided those oranges and cream saws to begin with.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Speaking of losers....got in touch with Stihl boy today....he wanted to know when I was going to be at the shop so he could pick up his 036.....I said I was there now but we had a problem as his check was returned by his bank.......Oh he said when did you deposit it?? Last week I said....well it seems he had not been paying his child support and last Wed the state cleaned out his savings account and checking account too....left him without a cent......stupid me...I had had the check for a week as I had several to deposit at once and I waited to long......that won't happen again!!!!!! He said he'd get me the cash as soon as possible...fine.... but the saw stays with me until then...Sorry and don't forget to add $5.00 to the bill....my bank charged me that for the returned check!! So I have a Stinking, Sitting, Stihl in my shop Stihl.....



Guy doesn't like to support his kids huh? Maybe he deserves a mini mac in place of his Stihl. Serve him right.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Should have avoided those oranges and cream saws to begin with.




Now you tell me!! LOLOL!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Got a box from Ron today! :msp_thumbsup: I better get busy!Another box from Jerry is on the way!That box is for one of my dream saws! :msp_thumbsup: A coil is on the way for the 038 too!And the rest of the parts for the other 038!I am a little saw drunk right now :hmm3grin2orange: And my Nephew has a buyer for a top handle Craftsman so need to get that fired up and adjusted!Thanks to Ron for telling me how to adjust one of them should be no problem.Plus I got all these chains to sharpen.Plus what ever the OL has lined up for me? LOL Better get off this puter and get busy! :biggrin:



So enlighten me - how do I tune one? Are you talking about the little XXV saws?





jimdad07 said:


> Guy doesn't like to support his kids huh? Maybe he deserves a mini mac in place of his Stihl. Serve him right.



+1


----------



## tbone75

I like that tape to a tree thing! Great idea to do to a thief! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> So enlighten me - how do I tune one? Are you talking about the little XXV saws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1



I will give it a shot.If I am wrong someone else fix it LOL Leave it a hair lean before you put the cover back on.It will suck in a little more fuel after its back on.Also spitting a little fuel is normal for the reed valve in there.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Speaking of losers....got in touch with Stihl boy today....he wanted to know when I was going to be at the shop so he could pick up his 036.....I said I was there now but we had a problem as his check was returned by his bank.......Oh he said when did you deposit it?? Last week I said....well it seems he had not been paying his child support and last Wed the state cleaned out his savings account and checking account too....left him without a cent......stupid me...I had had the check for a week as I had several to deposit at once and I waited to long......that won't happen again!!!!!! He said he'd get me the cash as soon as possible...fine.... but the saw stays with me until then...Sorry and don't forget to add $5.00 to the bill....my bank charged me that for the returned check!! So I have a Stinking, Sitting, Stihl in my shop Stihl.....



Cant you set it outside someplace ??
or afraid it will attract skunks in heat ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got it ordered Ron! LOL I paid a couple bucks more that you did.But its in the USA LOL Got that batch of chains done.My Daughter stop by for a visit so that put a stop to all my work LOL But I don't mind that one little bit LOL Just so happy she stops by! :msp_thumbsup:



I get stuff faster from hong kong,took four days for this one.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Cant you set it outside someplace ??
> or afraid it will attract skunks in heat ??



LOL...I would but my luck some vagrant would lug it off for scrap and then I'd owe Stihl boy for the saw!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I get stuff faster from hong kong,took four days for this one.



4 days! If I had know that I would have got it from there LOL No big deal I still got one! LOL I want to check out my generator.


----------



## Cantdog

I saw an add in "Uncle Henry's" today for 4 saws and extra parts...asking $150.00...4 Pioneers....P26 was the model...I have no idea what that is other than 50+cc unit...just though I'd mention it in case someone needed such an item...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL...I would but my luck some vagrant would lug it off for scrap and then I'd owe Stihl boy for the saw!!!



Never heard of them taking money out of your bank for that? They put you in jail for it LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I will give it a shot.If I am wrong someone else fix it LOL Leave it a hair lean before you put the cover back on.It will suck in a little more fuel after its back on.Also spitting a little fuel is normal for the reed valve in there.



OK, I knew that but had forgotten. I remembered the spitting fuel part and the setting it lean makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will give it a shot.If I am wrong someone else fix it LOL Leave it a hair lean before you put the cover back on.It will suck in a little more fuel after its back on.Also spitting a little fuel is normal for the reed valve in there.



Thats pretty much it.
the cover is sealed so all the air then has to come thru the filter and all the spit back gets used.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I saw an add in "Uncle Henry's" today for 4 saws and extra parts...asking $150.00...4 Pioneers....P26 was the model...I have no idea what that is other than 50+cc unit...just though I'd mention it in case someone needed such an item...



Haven't looked at a P26 before?Got the P28s I need to fix or make one? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats pretty much it.
> the cover is sealed so all the air then has to come thru the filter and all the spit back gets used.



Didn't get this Craftsman dialed in today.Got it running OK.Just don't like that long fuel line! LOL Lots of pulling to get it going.


----------



## diggers_dad

*Husky 50*



roncoinc said:


> When you pull the muffler and look let me know



This is what I found:


























If I run my finger in the cylinder I can feel the lines. It seems like they are raised. I have never tried to do anything with one that's scored so I don't know what to check.

What you see in the pics is about all I have of the saw. There may be an air filter for it here somewhere. I'm sure I could sniff it out if I had to.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats pretty much it.
> the cover is sealed so all the air then has to come thru the filter and all the spit back gets used.



Dang I got it right! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Didn't get this Craftsman dialed in today.Got it running OK.Just don't like that long fuel line! LOL Lots of pulling to get it going.



Well, I don't remember who said it, but I was just told a couple of days ago in the "Digger" thread that a great way to fill that line was to run compressed air into the throat of the carb with the throttle open. It makes a vacuum and pulls the fuel in. Worked like a charm!


----------



## jimdad07

I'm back, someone kicked me off of the puter for a little bit. I forgot to tell you guys that my new 9010 is in. I have to pick it up this weekend, we'll see how this one does. Found an engine for the band mill build, have the base now it is a matter of getting band wheels of some kind. No way in heck can I buy the band wheels new, that are about $300 eash for the size I need. I may have to resort to the tire setup that I am seeing all over the place.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Well, I don't remember who said it, but I was just told a couple of days ago in the "Digger" thread that a great way to fill that line was to run compressed air into the throat of the carb with the throttle open. It makes a vacuum and pulls the fuel in. Worked like a charm!



That may work? I have 3 more of these to fire up and set the carbs on yet LOL May need to try that!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Dang I got it right! :msp_thumbup:



Yeah, I don't know if I was more surprised that you got it right or that I remembered it...


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I'm back, someone kicked me off of the puter for a little bit. I forgot to tell you guys that my new 9010 is in. I have to pick it up this weekend, we'll see how this one does. Found an engine for the band mill build, have the base now it is a matter of getting band wheels of some kind. No way in heck can I buy the band wheels new, that are about $300 eash for the size I need. I may have to resort to the tire setup that I am seeing all over the place.



The tires looked like they worked just fine?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> That may work? I have 3 more of these to fire up and set the carbs on yet LOL May need to try that!



I thought it sounded a little crazy, too. Once again - great guys and a wealth of knowledge on here.


----------



## tbone75

That cylinder looks like to could clean up? See what Ron has to say? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Never heard of them taking money out of your bank for that? They put you in jail for it LOL




Oh yeah in Maine they start by seizing all cash assets and handing you a bill with interest and fees for the remainder...if that doesn't get your attention they pull your drivers license and finally to jail.......


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Yeah, I don't know if I was more surprised that you got it right or that I remembered it...



Surprised myself! :hmm3grin2orange: Pain pills sleeping pills no wonder I got CRS! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> That cylinder looks like to could clean up? See what Ron has to say? LOL



It was Ron that asked me to look at it for him. Maybe he can find a use for it? It's a pretty good door stop. I have never tried to clean one up but it's on my "to do" list. Maybe after the first of the year.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah in Maine they start by seizing all cash assets and handing you a bill with interest and fees for the remainder...if that doesn't get your attention they pull your drivers license and finally to jail.......



WOW! :hmm3grin2orange: Pay up sucker or else! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

I think Ron would tell you to take the acid to it. You can do that as long as all of the lines you are feeling are raised. If the cylinder itself is scored then it's probably junk. Most of the lines you are feeling are from the transfer of the aluminum off of the piston as it burnt up.


----------



## diggers_dad

I've got to turn in early tonight. I took the day off work so I could do some cutting with one of my best friends. We haven't cut together in a few months and he needs some 28" stuff for a neighbor. Should be a good day. He's fun to cut with. I bought him an 044 Mag a few months ago and I want to see how it runs against my 757 Shinny.

Night all...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> It was Ron that asked me to look at it for him. Maybe he can find a use for it? It's a pretty good door stop. I have never tried to clean one up but it's on my "to do" list. Maybe after the first of the year.



Nothing to it.But do it outside!


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> I think Ron would tell you to take the acid to it. You can do that as long as all of the lines you are feeling are raised. If the cylinder itself is scored then it's probably junk. Most of the lines you are feeling are from the transfer of the aluminum off of the piston as it burnt up.



If someone on here doesn't give it a new home I may try that. I'd have to find all of the other parts for the thing and then think of the smell!!!! And I bet the acid stinks, too.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah in Maine they start by seizing all cash assets and handing you a bill with interest and fees for the remainder...if that doesn't get your attention they pull your drivers license and finally to jail.......



They do the same here, what they need to do is make them face their children and explain to them why they don't feel the need to support them.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I've got to turn in early tonight. I took the day off work so I could do some cutting with one of my best friends. We haven't cut together in a few months and he needs some 28" stuff for a neighbor. Should be a good day. He's fun to cut with. I bought him an 044 Mag a few months ago and I want to see how it runs against my 757 Shinny.
> 
> Night all...



Nite Marc have fun cutting!


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> I've got to turn in early tonight. I took the day off work so I could do some cutting with one of my best friends. We haven't cut together in a few months and he needs some 28" stuff for a neighbor. Should be a good day. He's fun to cut with. I bought him an 044 Mag a few months ago and I want to see how it runs against my 757 Shinny.
> 
> Night all...



Goodnight DD.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> If someone on here doesn't give it a new home I may try that. I'd have to find all of the other parts for the thing and then think of the smell!!!! And I bet the acid stinks, too.



You could say it stinks a little. :hmm3grin2orange: A little hard on the lungs too!


----------



## tbone75

Wonder where that slacker Jerry is tonight? It snow up there?


----------



## Cantdog

Don't know about up there......... but rain and 47 here today/tonight.

I'm down.... nite guys....


----------



## Hugenpoet

jimdad07 said:


> They do the same here, what they need to do is make them face their children and explain to them why they don't feel the need to support them.



Greetings sent


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Don't know about up there......... but rain and 47 here today/tonight.
> 
> I'm down.... nite guys....



Goodnight Robin. It was about the same here today.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Don't know about up there......... but rain and 47 here today/tonight.
> 
> I'm down.... nite guys....



Nite Robin


----------



## jimdad07

Hugenpoet said:


> Greetings sent



Hello Poet, good to see you in here.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Goodnight Robin. It was about the same here today.



Almost 60 here the past 2 days! But the cool is back tomorrow :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

Hugenpoet said:


> Greetings sent



Searching far and wide to spread that rep! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Almost 60 here the past 2 days! But the cool is back tomorrow :msp_mad:



I hope the ground freezes soon, I have logs to get and trees to drop if I want that new shop but right now I can't get my truck or the tractor in anywhere.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I hope the ground freezes soon, I have logs to get and trees to drop if I want that new shop but right now I can't get my truck or the tractor in anywhere.



Not in this kind of weather you wont LOL Sorry but I like it! :biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Not in this kind of weather you wont LOL Sorry but I like it! :biggrin:



You're sick John, just plain sick. I am one of those weirdos that like winter quite a bit.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You're sick John, just plain sick. I am one of those weirdos that like winter quite a bit.



Yep you said it LOL Weirdo Jim :hmm3grin2orange: Bring on the summer


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Yep you said it LOL Weirdo Jim :hmm3grin2orange: Bring on the summer



:msp_ohmy::angrysoapbox::msp_crying::msp_cursing:oke:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> :msp_ohmy::angrysoapbox::msp_crying::msp_cursing:oke:



Guess I did forget your the guy who says thanks for sending him Mini-Macs :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I pulled out that box that has 2 of the 064 parts saws in it this evening and started cleaning up the parts, also checking to see what can be used, whats broken and whats missing.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I pulled out that box that has 2 of the 064 parts saws in it this evening and started cleaning up the parts, also checking to see what can be used, whats broken and whats missing.



 I sure hope there is enough good parts in there?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I sure hope there is enough good parts in there?



I will have to do some repair work to the cases, one has a busted oil tank, the other has stripped base screw holes, stripped out bugger than the #6 metric screws that I will be using to install the new P&C . One tank leaks like a sieve, the other has broken mount tabs. Didn`t find a carb or rubber manifold in there with the rest of the stuff. I have to do a full inventory yet so the list may get longer...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Guess I did forget your the guy who says thanks for sending him Mini-Macs :hmm3grin2orange:



Just when you think you know a guy. I just watched the 5 day and see we have snow coming tomorrow, good day to be parked out on an airfield changing one of them bigazz compressors for the AC systems. Well guys, I have to read my little lady a story to try to get her to sleep, she's been up and wound tonight.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will have to do some repair work to the cases, one has a busted oil tank, the other has stripped base screw holes, stripped out bugger than the #6 metric screws that I will be using to install the new P&C . One tank leaks like a sieve, the other has broken mount tabs. Didn`t find a carb or rubber manifold in there with the rest of the stuff. I have to do a full inventory yet so the list may get longer...LOL



Oh my! Don't sound to good so far! Sure thought the carb was in there?Seems like there were 2 intake boots in there?But I do have CRS! LOL I better look around here? I could have missed it? Should be bigger than any other carbs I have LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Just when you think you know a guy. I just watched the 5 day and see we have snow coming tomorrow, good day to be parked out on an airfield changing one of them bigazz compressors for the AC systems. Well guys, I have to read my little lady a story to try to get her to sleep, she's been up and wound tonight.



Have fun tomorrow! YUK ! :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will have to do some repair work to the cases, one has a busted oil tank, the other has stripped base screw holes, stripped out bugger than the #6 metric screws that I will be using to install the new P&C . One tank leaks like a sieve, the other has broken mount tabs. Didn`t find a carb or rubber manifold in there with the rest of the stuff. I have to do a full inventory yet so the list may get longer...LOL



Is that mess even worth the trouble?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Is that mess even worth the trouble?



LOL,..I will make something from it all. I will get everything out tomorrow and give it a better going over, the carb or carbs may be hiding in there somewhere. The crank in the best set of cases, with the stripped screws, is gone in the big end rod bearings so I will put the crank from the cases with the busted oil tank in the best set of cases and fix the stripped screw holes.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..I will make something from it all. I will get everything out tomorrow and give it a better going over, the carb or carbs may be hiding in there somewhere. The crank in the best set of cases, with the stripped screws, is gone in the big end rod bearings so I will put the crank from the cases with the busted oil tank in the best set of cases and fix the stripped screw holes.



I sure am glad I sent it to a Stihl expert! LOL I may not have got that mess to work?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I sure am glad I sent it to a Stihl expert! LOL I may not have got that mess to work?



LOL,..There was a guy in the shop sort of watching me clean up and sort out the parts. He asked me how I know where all the parts go. Also commented that since I didn`t have any manual or pictures , IPL`s etc, how could I get it all back together correctly....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..There was a guy in the shop sort of watching me clean up and sort out the parts. He asked me how I know where all the parts go. Also commented that since I didn`t have any manual or pictures , IPL`s etc, how could I get it all back together correctly....LOL



I bet you could almost do it in the dark! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

That cylinder with the bridges tore out of it.Not sure that is worth a crap or not?


----------



## tbone75

If you think it will run OK its fine with me!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bet you could almost do it in the dark! :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL,..My buddy Doug was working on a skidsteer and overheard Gary talking about the parts saws. He saundered over and said to Gary, if you put one screw in that pile of parts that did not belong to the 066 or 064 that Jerry would notice it in a heartbeat.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..My buddy Doug was working on a skidsteer and overheard Gary talking about the parts saws. He saundered over and said to Gary, if you put one screw in that pile of parts that did not belong to the 066 or 064 that Jerry would notice it in a heartbeat.



I know that is a fact! LOL If you need to buy something just let me know?I have your paypal!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know that is a fact! LOL If you need to buy something just let me know?I have your paypal!



I will keep you in the loop and will know more tomorrow when I completely go through all the parts. That new NWP P&C set looks quite nice. I might use the new OEM Mahle P&C set I have once I complete the porting and squish adjustment...:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will keep you in the loop and will know more tomorrow when I completely go through all the parts. That new NWP P&C set looks quite nice. I might use the new OEM Mahle P&C set I have once I complete the porting and squish adjustment...:msp_wink:



Do what ever you like? Its all good with me!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Do what ever you like? Its all good with me!



You know it....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You know it....LOL



I do hope you can save that sucker? LOL That would make me a nice addition to the Stihl set LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I do hope you can save that sucker? LOL That would make me a nice addition to the Stihl set LOL



It will be saved and it will be a great runner before it leaves here, have no fear...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It will be saved and it will be a great runner before it leaves here, have no fear...LOL



All I know is if it can be saved your the one to do it! Plus it will be one wicked saw! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

I will have that piston in the mail tomorrow! Got another little thing to put in there I got today too! Wasen't sure it would get here in time LOL I think you can use it?


----------



## tbone75

Haven't forgot what else I owe you either! Just going to be a little while on that yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Haven't forgot what else I owe you either! Just going to be a little while on that yet?



Sorry John, the site is getting soooo sloooooowwwwww here it takes a full minute or more to load and longer to post. No worries on what you owe me/ I owe you we are doing just fine...LOL


----------



## RandyMac

It is a bit balky, it can sometimes get worse in the early AM.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Randy, you at work?


----------



## tbone75

Hi Randy.


----------



## RandyMac

Yes Jerry, been rather busy these days. Besides the chronic lack of staffing, equipment failures are gumming up the works. The cut corner engineering has popped up to byte them in the butt.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Yes Jerry, been rather busy these days. Besides the chronic lack of staffing, equipment failures are gumming up the works. The cut corner engineering has popped up to byte them in the butt.



It always does when they let ,"Accountants", run a business...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It always does when they let ,"Accountants", run a business...LOL



That is what happen to my work place!Do more with less is all we heard for the last 5 years! You don't think they can do it but they do!


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> It always does when they let ,"Accountants", run a business...LOL



Yep and those people who are running things, putting their own agendas first.


Now the Masterboob's 250 is off Epay, I'll be putting one up, probably Sunday, got to change out the old 404 spur for 3/8" rim drive. If I have an 8 pin, it will go on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is what happen to my work place!Do more with less is all we heard for the last 5 years! You don't think they can do it but they do!



Every business I ever worked for was weakened or brought down by accountants, they would litterally cause a company to freeze up at all the wrong times and it took a major toll on the companies. The few companies that were run by strong minded CEO`s that actually knew the ebb and flow of their business are still going strong, they had accountants working for them but often just over ruled their penny pinching/ trying to stay within budget all the time. Sometimes you gotta pay to get ahead.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Yep and those people who are running things, putting their own agendas first.
> 
> 
> Now the Masterboob's 250 is off Epay, I'll be putting one up, probably Sunday, got to change out the old 404 spur for 3/8" rim drive. If I have an 8 pin, it will go on it.



Hope it brings as much or more than his did!


----------



## RandyMac

ok Jerry, see you in the mornin'.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, night all.



Take care Jerry


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Hope it brings as much or more than his did!



Yeah, that would be really good, but even half that will help.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Yeah, that would be really good, but even half that will help.



Sure is nice of you to do that for Stumpy! What ever it brings will help a lot.


----------



## tbone75

Looks like another one of them nights? :msp_mad:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

jimdad07 said:


> I'm back, someone kicked me off of the puter for a little bit. I forgot to tell you guys that my new 9010 is in. I have to pick it up this weekend, we'll see how this one does. Found an engine for the band mill build, have the base now it is a matter of getting band wheels of some kind. No way in heck can I buy the band wheels new, that are about $300 eash for the size I need. I may have to resort to the tire setup that I am seeing all over the place.



Hi Jim,

Lots of guys at DIYbandmills.com are using 18.75" surplus pulleys like these. $45!
Surplus Center - 18.75 O.D. 1-7/16 BORE 1 GROOVE PULLEY

Suffolk makes a urethane v-belt that drops right in there and gives the wheel a crown for the blade. Works great! Make sure you select the bore size you want, I just picked an example link. Run a shaft through pillow block bearings, and you're in business. I think that setup would be less expensive than tires even, by the time you get hubs for tires set up, deal with balancing, etc.

Bandsaw Sawmill forums :: View topic - Does this belt (tire) size look right?

Here's a link to someone who has dimensions and pictures using those kinds of band wheels. I don't know how his saw worked out, but this is good stuff to ponder.
http://www.diybandmill.com/index.php?option=com_gallery2&Itemid=13&g2_itemId=22686


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> ok Jerry, see you in the mornin'.



Good morning Randy, been in to Halifax and now back, things are wet out there but mild this morning, will be -8 by nightfall. brrrrrr


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks like another one of them nights? :msp_mad:



I didn`t want to shout too loud and wake John up, he has enough trouble getting to sleep. Its raining so I will get some shop time in today, got to go get a tree today, the youngest daughter still insists on having a real one we cut ourselves, "Tradition". LOL


----------



## RandyMac

42F right now headed for sunny mid 50s.

I was reading a bit of local history between fits of activity. Don't know how I got there, but studied some whaling. The story of the Essex is interesting, not a fun tale. The last whaling station on the US West coast was in Humboldt Bay, Fields Landing operated from the 1940s until the '50s. I remember seeing the old station and hearing my Dad talk about it.


----------



## tbone75

Got my 3 hr. nap in. LOL Hope I can get a little more sleep?


----------



## tbone75

Hey!! Where is cat man Dan at ? I hope hes not slacking?ZZZZZZZZ :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey!! Where is cat man Dan at ? I hope hes not slacking?ZZZZZZZZ :hmm3grin2orange:



gone to katmandoodoo ??


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hey!! Where is cat man Dan at ? I hope hes not slacking?ZZZZZZZZ :hmm3grin2orange:



Yep cat must have overslept or knew it was raining out....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> gone to katmandoodoo ??



My Dad always said.Went to chit and the hogs ate him?Don't know where he got that from?


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> This is what I found:
> If I run my finger in the cylinder I can feel the lines. It seems like they are raised. I have never tried to do anything with one that's scored so I don't know what to check.
> What you see in the pics is about all I have of the saw. There may be an air filter for it here somewhere. I'm sure I could sniff it out if I had to.



That looks pretty much like what i have  ring even looks stuck in the piston ?
to far gone anyway.. tnx for looking.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That looks pretty much like what i have  ring even looks stuck in the piston ?
> to far gone anyway.. tnx for looking.



You don't think it would clean up?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I'm back, someone kicked me off of the puter for a little bit. I forgot to tell you guys that my new 9010 is in. I have to pick it up this weekend, we'll see how this one does. Found an engine for the band mill build, have the base now it is a matter of getting band wheels of some kind. No way in heck can I buy the band wheels new, that are about $300 eash for the size I need. I may have to resort to the tire setup that I am seeing all over the place.



Jim,guy used one all summer a couple years back next to my house,he never had a problem with the tires.
use lawn tractor tires or four hole cheap trailer tires.. ?


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> It was Ron that asked me to look at it for him. Maybe he can find a use for it? It's a pretty good door stop. I have never tried to clean one up but it's on my "to do" list. Maybe after the first of the year.



This may get you started,a vid i made.

Muratic.wmv - YouTube


----------



## tbone75

I better go get the stove going.Its a lot colder here this morning! YUK !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> This may get you started,a vid i made.
> 
> Muratic.wmv - YouTube



May take me all day but I will watch that!Just to see if I do it right?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> This may get you started,a vid i made.
> 
> Muratic.wmv - YouTube



This will take a while LOL Are you Fredhore Ron? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> May take me all day but I will watch that!Just to see if I do it right?



There comes a time when you have to decide if a jug is worth cleaning.
if you need a piston anyway how much more is a p&c set cost ?
for a husky 50 around $80 delivered for a complete top end.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This will take a while LOL Are you Fredhore Ron? LOL



Yes,over 100 saw video's 
you gotta go visit somebody that has hi speed and watch some !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> There comes a time when you have to decide if a jug is worth cleaning.
> if you need a piston anyway how much more is a p&c set cost ?
> for a husky 50 around $80 delivered for a complete top end.



Good point.But I am cheap LOL A piston is what?Around 30 bucks maybe?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yes,over 100 saw video's
> you gotta go visit somebody that has hi speed and watch some !!



I would sure like to watch them!Going to take at least an hour to watch 2 and a half mins. LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> That looks pretty much like what i have  ring even looks stuck in the piston ?
> to far gone anyway.. tnx for looking.



Well, the price was right so nothing lost...



tbone75 said:


> My Dad always said.Went to chit and the hogs ate him?Don't know where he got that from?



From my work experience I can tell you if a body is "disposed" of in a pen of adult hogs, there will be virtually NO evidence left of that person ever existing.



roncoinc said:


> This may get you started,a vid i made.
> 
> Muratic.wmv - YouTube



Already watched that, thanks. I actually watched that a few weeks back, it's a lot simpler than I had imagined. Thanks for putting it up.



roncoinc said:


> There comes a time when you have to decide if a jug is worth cleaning.
> if you need a piston anyway how much more is a p&c set cost ?
> for a husky 50 around $80 delivered for a complete top end.



Do I really wanna spend $80 on a HUSKY?!?!? Shoot, I don't wanna spend $8 on a Husky...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Well, the price was right so nothing lost...
> 
> 
> 
> From my work experience I can tell you if a body is "disposed" of in a pen of adult hogs, there will be virtually NO evidence left of that person ever existing.
> 
> 
> 
> Already watched that, thanks. I actually watched that a few weeks back, it's a lot simpler than I had imagined. Thanks for putting it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I really wanna spend $80 on a HUSKY?!?!? Shoot, I don't wanna spend $8 on a Husky...



Huskys ROCK! LOL If no one else wants that 50 I would be happy to take it!


----------



## tbone75

Going to put the coil on this 44 today and see what I got? Nice little saw I think.


----------



## tbone75

What kind of paint work good on the plastic on a saw?Any ideas guys?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Huskys ROCK! LOL If no one else wants that 50 I would be happy to take it!



I know, I've had you in mind all along. Everyone knows you're a Husky whore.



tbone75 said:


> What kind of paint work good on the plastic on a saw?Any ideas guys?



I think I saw a thread on that somewhere. If I can think of who did it I'll let ya know.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What kind of paint work good on the plastic on a saw?Any ideas guys?



in stihl colors 

Crayola&reg Products


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> in stihl colors
> 
> Crayola&reg Products



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Good one Ron! Guess I could paint it Husky orange? May run better otstir:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey yall in virginia now, suppose to be meeting up with a friend of my dads that is a logger... Hmm maybe hell have saws?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers.Letting this thread fall off the end of the world LOL Having some lunch.Got the little Craftsman all tuned in.Started to do the second one.Pulled it 4 or 5 times and the rope stayed out LOL Starting them didn't seem to hurt none! So I got the Mooberized 346 out and fired it up! WOW!!!! That saw is a down right beast!Only made 3 or 4 cuts but WOW I like that!! :msp_thumbsup: Plus it starts very easy! After market P&C but I don't see how it could be any better!  That saw found its home! LOL


----------



## tbone75

No slackers showed up yet?And nothing out of Dan today?Maybe the cats got him? LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> No slackers showed up yet?And nothing out of Dan today?Maybe the cats got him? LOL



No slacker here, just your run of the mill fellow GOOFBALL. Haven't been here in awhile, just wanted to see what you ladies have been up to........seems to be the same #### flickin' at each other......LOL!!!
It's nice to see that kid (Joshua?, Jason?, Joel?, oh yeah Jacob) is still checking in while he is cruising the countryside..........LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> No slacker here, just your run of the mill fellow GOOFBALL. Haven't been here in awhile, just wanted to see what you ladies have been up to........seems to be the same #### flickin' at each other......LOL!!!
> It's nice to see that kid (Joshua?, Jason?, Joel?, oh yeah Jacob) is still checking in while he is cruising the countryside..........LOL!!!



Stop by again GOOFBALL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been fairly quiet in here today, see John is getting some saw work in. I have not so far but will be out the door as soon as I eat, for a few hours at the shop.


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been fairly quiet in here today, see John is getting some saw work in. I have not so far but will be out the door as soon as I eat for a few hours at the shop.



It takes you a few hours to eat? It's amazing you can get anything accomplished......LOL!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> It takes you a few hours to eat? It's amazing you can get anything accomplished......LOL!!!!



Seems that I missed a comma. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seems that I missed a comma. LOL



Jery missed his coma !!
that what John calls his HD nap


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No slackers showed up yet?And nothing out of Dan today?Maybe the cats got him? LOL



The way he sounds in the mornin i think he is sorta kitty whipped ?? LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

Question #1 . why didnt John fix the starter rope ??
Answer #1 . because he was so exited he could yank it again !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Question #1 . why didnt John fix the starter rope ??
> Answer #1 . because he was so exited he could yank it again !



Yep Ron it sure feels good :hmm3grin2orange: There ammo for you!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jery missed his coma !!
> that what John calls his HD nap



I could use one of them naps about now!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Hey!! Where is cat man Dan at ? I hope hes not slacking?ZZZZZZZZ :hmm3grin2orange:





roncoinc said:


> gone to katmandoodoo ??





Cantdog said:


> Yep cat must have overslept or knew it was raining out....





tbone75 said:


> No slackers showed up yet?And nothing out of Dan today?Maybe the cats got him? LOL


 

OK , you guys and your cat calls LOL .
Between anniversary , b-day, school concert , cats and dog time was short over the last couple of days .

Here's a pic of a Rusty checking out a Wintercat snow tire .








Rusty's famous , he's been in the movies ! 








tbone75 said:


> I could use one of them naps about now!



Go have a cat nap LOL .


----------



## tbone75

Had to show the OL your cat LOL She liked him! So what movie was he in? LOL Cat Woman ?


----------



## dancan

Trailer Park Boys , he was Bubbles's cat in the Christmas movie .
Here he is with my friend the real owner .


----------



## tbone75

You bunch of slackers are not much help tonight?And all day too! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## caleath

What a bunch of slackers here....I am so disappointed


----------



## diggers_dad

Glad to see "the cat man" finally showed up. John, don't overdo on starting saws yet.

Great day here! About 30 degrees when I started cutting this morning with my partner. The guy we were cutting for wants all of his wood 28" long and "as big as a normal man can handle". HUGE sticks of firewood. We were cutting rounds about 30" diameter and only making 6 pieces of firewood out of it. No fun to handle. Sure had fun cuttin' though. The Shinny 757 was in very fine form, that saw is pure fun when you bury the 30" bar in red oak. LOVE that feeling! 

We loaded both trucks to the gills and delivered it. Came home and took a nap this afternoon. Awesome day. I hope the day went as well for all of you.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> What a bunch of slackers here....I am so disappointed



Who are you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Glad to see "the cat man" finally showed up. John, don't overdo on starting saws yet.
> 
> Great day here! About 30 degrees when I started cutting this morning with my partner. The guy we were cutting for wants all of his wood 28" long and "as big as a normal man can handle". HUGE sticks of firewood. We were cutting rounds about 30" diameter and only making 6 pieces of firewood out of it. No fun to handle. Sure had fun cuttin' though. The Shinny 757 was in very fine form, that saw is pure fun when you bury the 30" bar in red oak. LOVE that feeling!
> 
> We loaded both trucks to the gills and delivered it. Came home and took a nap this afternoon. Awesome day. I hope the day went as well for all of you.




That is very big fire wood?He using it in one of them OWBs?


----------



## caleath

Who am i....well I see how you are.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Who am i....well I see how you are.



:hmm3grin2orange: How are you Cliff?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Glad to see "the cat man" finally showed up. John, don't overdo on starting saws yet.
> 
> Great day here! About 30 degrees when I started cutting this morning with my partner. The guy we were cutting for wants all of his wood 28" long and "as big as a normal man can handle". HUGE sticks of firewood. We were cutting rounds about 30" diameter and only making 6 pieces of firewood out of it. No fun to handle. Sure had fun cuttin' though. The Shinny 757 was in very fine form, that saw is pure fun when you bury the 30" bar in red oak. LOVE that feeling!
> 
> We loaded both trucks to the gills and delivered it. Came home and took a nap this afternoon. Awesome day. I hope the day went as well for all of you.



But I miss all that yanking :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You have any saws left Cliffy?


----------



## caleath

yeah still have all my saws....I see you have turned on us?


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> yeah still have all my saws....I see you have turned on us?



:msp_confused:


----------



## caleath

I think I saw a smelly saw in your sig line...?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> What a bunch of slackers here....I am so disappointed



Holy Crap...I thought you moved to Mexico and started collecting mopeds.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I think I saw a smelly saw in your sig line...?



You bet ya!! :biggrin: Got several stihls now otstir:


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> I think I saw a smelly saw in your sig line...?



He's got another one boxed up and ready to go sitting in front of my washing machine waiting for Mary or I to get it to the post office. I can smell his place over here in NY.


----------



## caleath

I can smell them all the way down here.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> yeah still have all my saws....I see you have turned on us?



You still have that Dolly? Bet it was too much saw for you to part with.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> He's got another one boxed up and ready to go sitting in front of my washing machine waiting for Mary or I to get it to the post office. I can smell his place over here in NY.



Yep them Stihls are piling up around here :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Yep them Stihls are piling up around here :hmm3grin2orange:



Hopefully they override that nasty chitty smell those orange turds give off.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I can smell them all the way down here.



:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hopefully they override that nasty chitty smell those orange turds give off.



Need more Dolmars to even things out :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## caleath

the 122s...yeah still have it...I tripped over it earlier in the garage.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> the 122s...yeah still have it...I tripped over it earlier in the garage.



:msp_crying: I never could track down a p+c for that xl700, that ticked me off some. Ended up giving it to Mary to have her way with it. Can't have nothing.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> the 122s...yeah still have it...I tripped over it earlier in the garage.



Just send that up to me.I will take good care of it :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

I wonder where everyone else is tonight?Cliff comes out of the wood work and no one shows?


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Ok...Stihl is better than Husqvarna....whats the deal with these flippy caps? I want to buy a saw from Homedepot! What bar oil is best? Really how hard is that one.
> 
> I will come up with some more...Happy Newyear!



Almost a year ago now.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just send that up to me.I will take good care of it :biggrin:



I bet you would.


----------



## caleath

Way too much saw for John...might hurt your back.

I finally made a sheath for that knife..I used it on our last campout.


----------



## caleath

jimdad07 said:


> Almost a year ago now.



Time flies dont it...almost 2000 post too.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I bet you would.



You bet i would! Only have one Dolmar! Need 2 more to make me happy LOL One bigger and one a little smaller.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Time flies dont it...almost 2000 post too.



Make sure you get your name on page 2000, you did start this thread and look where it is now, same crew for the most part almost every night. I have been slipping quite a bit lately but it has been crazy busy.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You bet i would! Only have one Dolmar! Need 2 more to make me happy LOL One bigger and one a little smaller.



I have to keep getting them myself, still hope this new one doesn't do what the last one did to me.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I have to keep getting them myself, still hope this new one doesn't do what the last one did to me.



I sure hope its OK this time?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I sure hope its OK this time?



I hope so, I would hate to have to beat the carcass of my favorite brand of saw off of a perfectly healthy tree.


----------



## tbone75

Hate to do it guys.But am falling asleep sitting here.Sure good to see you back Cliff!Hope you do more?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jery missed his coma !!
> that what John calls his HD nap



My coma usually runs between 12 AM TO 4:30 AM daily.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Hate to do it guys.But am falling asleep sitting here.Sure good to see you back Cliff!Hope you do more?



Good night John and ditto.


----------



## jimdad07

Died right out in here. Have a good night guys, time for me to turn in. Good to talk to you Cliff.


----------



## dancan

What happened , you guy's buy a Husky and go into a coma ?
I found the thread on page 2 , what a bunch of ZZZSlackers .


----------



## RandyMac

I'm printing reports


----------



## pioneerguy600

Early birds. Not everyones a slacking.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Shusssssshhh, you guys are going to wake up John!!


----------



## dancan

Looks like the others are doing the same , printing reports .


----------



## RandyMac

it is fer reel.
I did just screw up though, used the intranet to send docs to an admin printer nextdoor, it went 9 blocks away, didn't mean to hit that one. So Monday morning there will be heap of weird stuff in the Auditors office.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> it is fer reel.
> I did just screw up though, used the intranet to send docs to an admin printer nextdoor, it went 9 blocks away, didn't mean to hit that one. So Monday morning there will be heap of weird stuff in the Auditors office.



Let them accountants wade through it, if it doesn`t add up they will flip out!!...LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning everyone.



tbone75 said:


> That is very big fire wood?He using it in one of them OWBs?



Yep, OWB. He's not even big guy. 5' 8" or so and 160 lbs soaking wet. Owns a body shop (does good work) and swears he only loads that thing ONCE every 24 hours. Of course, with firewood that size, he fills it up. He says the max length it can take is 30". 



pioneerguy600 said:


> Shusssssshhh, you guys are going to wake up John!!



John may need to sleep in. He was pretty excited when he found out he could pull the starter and not hurt. He may have started every saw he owns!


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> it is fer reel.
> I did just screw up though, used the intranet to send docs to an admin printer nextdoor, it went 9 blocks away, didn't mean to hit that one. So Monday morning there will be heap of weird stuff in the Auditors office.





pioneerguy600 said:


> Let them accountants wade through it, if it doesn`t add up they will flip out!!...LOL



Nice! Hope their printer was almost out of paper when you sent the job over. That way, it'll start grinding away when they refill. Used to pull that one on some yahoos at another facility when bored. Sent 100 copies of the all-jail alpha (40 or so pages each......talking 2000+ names on the list) to their little desktop laserjet. Most of the boobs there didn't know how to clear/cancel a job on the printer. The trick was to send it from somebody else's terminal. Boredom can be a bad thing.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

Yes indeed, idle hands do the Devil's work.

Ever put a sheet of paper in a fax, taped in a circle?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Coffee hot this morning Dan?


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Yes indeed, idle hands do the Devil's work.
> 
> Ever put a sheet of paper in a fax, taped in a circle?



Nope.......................but you've just added it to my "to do" list!


----------



## RandyMac

put two letters on it

F
O
F
O
F
O
F
O
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only -2 or 30F here this morning, will be a nice clear day once the sun comes up. Got a couple of creamsicles waiting on me over at the shop, coffee and bagles are gone so time to move on.


----------



## RandyMac

I think our weather station has gone 'round the bend. 59F?
Weather Forecast - Crescent City, CA - Local & Long Range | Wunderground


----------



## Eccentric

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only -2 or 30F here this morning, will be a nice clear day once the sun comes up. Got a couple of creamsicles waiting on me over at the shop, coffee and bagles are gone so time to move on.



What time is it for you now Jerry? 'Tis 0241 Hrs here. About time for me to hit the rack so I won't sleep through half my Saturday. Dammit I'm not used to it getting dark around 1700. The time change always screws me up.


----------



## dancan

Coffee's all gone but the tea is nice and hot .
My bar oil supplier called me to ask if I wanted his last case of bar oil at the old price , I guess the new stuff coming in is up a couple of bucks per gallon .


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> I think our weather station has gone 'round the bend. 59F?
> Weather Forecast - Crescent City, CA - Local & Long Range | Wunderground



They're smokin' something Randy. It's about 41deg on my back deck right now. That spot's usually a degree or two over ambient.


----------



## dancan

0645 here , half the day is done LOL .


----------



## RandyMac

coming up on three here, which means three hours until my four day weekend.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> coming up on three here, which means three hours until my four day weekend.



Glad to hear it for your sake my friend. Aaron's jealous...


----------



## RandyMac

ha ha ha
just wait until you see the 250.
Chrome full wraps and stuff


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> ha ha ha
> just wait until you see the 250.
> Chrome full wraps and stuff



The ebay saw for Stumpy? Cool! I like the look of the early chromed full wraps from the 1-50something saws. I need to clean up the raffle 10-10A this weekend so I can shoot some pics. Gonna see if somebody'll throw a good 60dl loop of 3/8" my way for it once I figure out whether it's wearing .050G or .058G. Damn thing has a loop of safety chain on it now. Most of the old saws wearing 3/8" that I've gotten locally have had safety crap swapped on..........................including the three XL12 series parts saws I got free a while ago. One had a 24" sprocket nose, the other a 20" hardnose, and the third had a nice 20" RN. ALL had Oregon safety chain...:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## RandyMac

I like shiny.
I am going to try and beat Mastermound's Epay 250.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> I like shiny.
> I am going to try and beat Mastermound's Epay 250.



That's a noble goal my friend. His got around two franklins. Methinks your saw will clear that easliy....

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr................................






Nowhere near as pretty as your ebay-for-Stumpy 250. At least there's some shine on the top of the full wrap in this shot. The WingNut gave me a nice new rear grip for this 650. That'll go on tomorrow too...


----------



## RandyMac

Eccentric said:


> That's a noble goal my friend. His got around two franklins. Methinks your saw will clear that easliy....
> 
> Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere near as pretty as your ebay-for-Stumpy 250. At least there's some shine on the top of the full wrap in this shot. The WingNut gave me a nice new rear grip for this 650. That'll go on tomorrow too...



what is with that cheesy muffler?


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> what is with that cheesy muffler?




What muffler LOL!!!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> What muffler LOL!!!!!!



quiet you, we are talkin' serious stuff here.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> quiet you, we are talkin' serious stuff here.



HeHeHe.......I've got one of those.....ran it once and now can't even hear what you typed.........


----------



## RandyMac

life is tough.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Got me some sleep!


----------



## RandyMac

Good deal, now you will be worth a damm.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin John good to hear you're able to yank it again....I bet that 346 is a scream to run.

Randy I got a question about both full wraps in that previous pic....that black plastic coating on the top section..is that stock or is that something that was done aftermarket?? The reason is my 1-52 has just a plain chrome wrap and never had a covering. My BIL bought the saw new in '62 and I aquired it in '65 traded it off in '71 reaquired it in '77 and had it ever since, so I know it never had any type of covering...just curious..


----------



## tbone75

Got the fire going.But I just can't get moving worth a dam!Way to much time in bed.May be noon before I can get the body going today!Sucks but that is just the way it is.


----------



## RandyMac

Robin,
The bars came in many flavors, plain steel, chrome in the early models, then came the vinyl, either just at the top or the entire bars. Sometime later the cushy stuff showed up.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Robin,
> The bars came in many flavors, plain steel, chrome in the early models, then came the vinyl, either just at the top or the entire bars. Sometime later the cushy stuff showed up.



I see...Thanks Randy......mine is just plain chrome steel....


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> I see...Thanks Randy......mine is just plain chrome steel....



They do shine up well.


----------



## tbone75

Dan my OL said to tell you she wants that cat LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Got the fire going.But I just can't get moving worth a dam!Way to much time in bed.May be noon before I can get the body going today!Sucks but that is just the way it is.


Were you doing too much pulling yesterday ? You must have been just like a teenager with the new Sears catalog in the days of pre-internet when you found that it didn't hurt .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan my OL said to tell you she wants that cat LOL



Movie guys couldn't buy him so her chances are not good .


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> They do shine up well.



Well mine has lived the vast majority of it's life on an island and the past 30 yrs or so never more than 25 feet from the high tide mark.............needless to say the chrome isn't what it once was...LOL!! But stihl better than no chrome at all and the saw has very low hrs. My BIL bought it new to cut pulp on the last big island cutting drive before they outlawed booming logs/pulp in the ocean. He bought it thinking he would cut wood in the winter and lobster fish in the summer. He bought it in Dec/Jan..cut Jan, Feb, and March, quit for mud season..April they boomed all the wood cut that winter and towed it way up the Penobscot to the pulp mill in Bucksport and never came back...so the saw set until him and my sister moved off the island for lack of steady work. Moved to Conn. and they never came back either...I got the saw when they moved..traded it off to a friend that was taking a "small engine" class at the local tech school and he went all through it as his class project...then I got it back in some trade or other all fresh with new rings, seals, gaskets etc. He never used it....I never used it much either...It is one hell of a door stop though!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Were you doing too much pulling yesterday ? You must have been just like a teenager with the new Sears catalog in the days of pre-internet when you found that it didn't hurt .



I may have over did it a little? LOL Been a while! Felt real good at the time LOL Not so much today? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Mill_wannabe said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Lots of guys at DIYbandmills.com are using 18.75" surplus pulleys like these. $45!
> Surplus Center - 18.75 O.D. 1-7/16 BORE 1 GROOVE PULLEY
> 
> Suffolk makes a urethane v-belt that drops right in there and gives the wheel a crown for the blade. Works great! Make sure you select the bore size you want, I just picked an example link. Run a shaft through pillow block bearings, and you're in business. I think that setup would be less expensive than tires even, by the time you get hubs for tires set up, deal with balancing, etc.
> 
> Bandsaw Sawmill forums :: View topic - Does this belt (tire) size look right?
> 
> Here's a link to someone who has dimensions and pictures using those kinds of band wheels. I don't know how his saw worked out, but this is good stuff to ponder.
> Home Built Bandsaw Bandmill - Build your own Bandsaw Sawmill - Saw Overall 1



Thanks for posting that, I can actually get those out of old rooftop and HVAC units I take out for free, thanks for leading me to that post. I would much rather do that than tires.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Movie guys couldn't buy him so her chances are not good .



Good! She don't need any more cats! LOL


----------



## tbone75

My P52 is going to take a little longer to put together.I am getting the case powder coated!May have the jug done too?Just can't get it done till after the first of the year.It will be worth the wait!Already have new stickers for it.So it will look just like new! Ordered new seals for the 038 too.I just feel better putting then in on that one.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

john, let me knoq how much its gonna be to powder coat! 
In virginia now sure is beatiful here!
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> john, let me knoq how much its gonna be to powder coat!
> In virginia now sure is beatiful here!
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Will do Jimmy! LOL Yes Virginia is very nice!Love going through there!


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time check in.Bunch of slackers again today!You guys must be busy? :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Eccentric said:


> What time is it for you now Jerry? 'Tis 0241 Hrs here. About time for me to hit the rack so I won't sleep through half my Saturday. Dammit I'm not used to it getting dark around 1700. The time change always screws me up.



It was 6:43 when you posted that question.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Coffee's all gone but the tea is nice and hot .
> My bar oil supplier called me to ask if I wanted his last case of bar oil at the old price , I guess the new stuff coming in is up a couple of bucks per gallon .


..:msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good! She don't need any more cats! LOL



Kitties are sooo nice, 
kitties are sooo nice.
Pat them down, 
spin them around,
rub their bellies twice.

Mike Smith , AKA Bubbles.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My P52 is going to take a little longer to put together.I am getting the case powder coated!May have the jug done too?Just can't get it done till after the first of the year.It will be worth the wait!Already have new stickers for it.So it will look just like new! Ordered new seals for the 038 too.I just feel better putting then in on that one.



p52 or P62 stickers?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Case holes repaired as good as new, cases separated, cranks swapped and back together, piston cleared at the base. Cylinder on and all is good, now porting will begin, its all been figured out and marks made. Got to weld the upper left rear AV mount tab on the fuel tank after lunch. Found a carb and boot for it so might have enough bits to put it all together. Looking good so far.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Case holes repaired as good as new, cases separated, cranks swapped and back together, piston cleared at the base. Cylinder on and all is good, now porting will begin, its all been figured out and marks made. Got to weld the upper left rear AV mount tab on the fuel tank after lunch. Found a carb and boot for it so might have enough bits to put it all together. Looking good so far.



Jerry that sounds very very good to me!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> p52 or P62 stickers?



P52....Guess I need P62 now LOL


----------



## sefh3

Been snowing here all day. Nothing major, maybe a 1/2". It's gonna suck to not have a white christmas. I enjoy the snow.


----------



## sefh3

John. your coil went out yesterday with the pony express.


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Been snowing here all day. Nothing major, maybe a 1/2". It's gonna suck to not have a white christmas. I enjoy the snow.



Keep that snow south of here LOL .


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John. your coil went out yesterday with the pony express.



Thank you very much!  been snowing here all day to.Noting sticking at least! It needs to up North to Dan :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Been snowing here all day. Nothing major, maybe a 1/2". It's gonna suck to not have a white christmas. I enjoy the snow.



I will take the green Christmas!


----------



## tbone75

I am a super slacker today!All i have done is a little work on the Ronderized cylinder.Got the muffler and gasket matched up and cylinder marked up and ready.The old body don't want to do chit! :msp_thumbdn: Way to much time in that dang bed! But the fire is going good LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see DD lurking down there.Must be catching up on his reading LOL


----------



## tbone75

Snow is starting to stick out there! Now that S.S. says I can't work no more I could move South!Yep they started paying me! :msp_thumbsup: I would still rather go back to work! This crap just plain sucks! Guess I would have to find the OL a job down there some where down there LOL Never heard of anyone getting approved the first time they apply around here? Guess I got lucky or I am a real mess LOL At least I will have some money coming in again!Don't know how much yet?Just a whole lot less than I would get working!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Congrats on getting some income coming in. 

You keep that snow down there, OK?


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> what is with that cheesy muffler?



That's what was on the saw when I got it Randy. The funny thing is, the McCulloch 200 (a 'base model' Mac for those that don't have Yellow Fever) which I got in a 'package deal' with my 650 gear drive (the pictured saw here, again for those that don't know) had the HD 'hose clamp' can muffler on it. Both of those saws came to me from the son of the original owner, who bought them new in that configuration. My 550 came to me from Mark with a stack muffler. I swapped the HD can muffler from the 200 onto my 550 and put the stack on the 200. Everything was "right" after that. Guess I should swap the 'cheapee' can muffler off of my 650 and put the HD can you sent me on it. Again, things will be more "right". I really need to gather up some more HD can mufflers. I'd like to put those on my 740 and 790. The 200 is going to 8433 Jeff to infect him with Yellow Fever....




Cantdog said:


> Mornin John good to hear you're able to yank it again....I bet that 346 is a scream to run.
> 
> Randy I got a question about both full wraps in that previous pic....that black plastic coating on the top section..is that stock or is that something that was done aftermarket?? The reason is my 1-52 has just a plain chrome wrap and never had a covering. My BIL bought the saw new in '62 and I aquired it in '65 traded it off in '71 reaquired it in '77 and had it ever since, so I know it never had any type of covering...just curious..





RandyMac said:


> Robin,
> The bars came in many flavors, plain steel, chrome in the early models, then came the vinyl, either just at the top or the entire bars. Sometime later the cushy stuff showed up.



I have examples of steel, 'top' coated alluminum, vinyl 'top' coated steel, and 'cushy stuff' coated alluminum Mac handlebars. All of my large frame front tank (Super 250, 550, 650) full wraps are variants (differing shapes) of the vinyl 'top coated' steel type. My top tank (740, 790) full wraps are alluminum, with vinyl on the top. My SP-81 has an almost fully vinyl coated alluminum full wrap. My 7-10A and PM700 are 'cushy stuff' coated alluminum half-wraps. The 'cushy stuff' is much less durable than the earlier vinyl coating. I don't have any of the chromed full wraps yet. They look sweet, and usually seem to be very durable. The plain steel handlebars rust pretty quckly when not in use. I've got two half-wraps from parts saws (all but one are rusty). McCulloch seems to have used black or silver paint on these handlebars. Same for my steel full-wraps with the vinyl tops.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Snow is starting to stick out there! Now that S.S. says I can't work no more I could move South!Yep they started paying me! :msp_thumbsup: I would still rather go back to work! This crap just plain sucks! Guess I would have to find the OL a job down there some where down there LOL Never heard of anyone getting approved the first time they apply around here? Guess I got lucky or I am a real mess LOL At least I will have some money coming in again!Don't know how much yet?Just a whole lot less than I would get working!



That's good and bad news John, I bet you would rather feel better than have to live with that back but at least you can get some of the pressure off on the $ front. This will give you more time to work on that stinky no good orange pile of chit that is now in the mail and on its way to Frazeyburg Ohio. I hope its new owner can't smell anything. Good luck with her.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That's good and bad news John, I bet you would rather feel better than have to live with that back but at least you can get some of the pressure off on the $ front. This will give you more time to work on that stinky no good orange pile of chit that is now in the mail and on its way to Frazeyburg Ohio. I hope its new owner can't smell anything. Good luck with her.



:hmm3grin2orange: To bad you had to take a old Stihl for a Husky LOl You know them Huskys smell just like roses :biggrin: Thanks Jim


----------



## tbone75

Did some grinding on the 350 jug.Ready for sanding and polish! Tomorrow! LOl All I can take today. :msp_thumbdn: Nice pile of shavings too! LOL


----------



## RandyMac

It is a gloriously sunny day on the North Coast, had a picnic on the bluff overlooking Preston Island.


----------



## tbone75

Yes it is good and bad news Jim.I would much rather be working!But got to have some money too! Never know I may find a Dr. that can fix me up and I can go back to work? Not looking very good so far?But I can hope!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Did some grinding on the 350 jug.Ready for sanding and polish! Tomorrow! LOl All I can take today. :msp_thumbdn: Nice pile of shavings too! LOL



Yep,..nice pile of shavings, lots of flange up front to make it easy to splay the exit widely, that should work like an expansion chamber.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> It is a gloriously sunny day on the North Coast, had a picnic on the bluff overlooking Preston Island.



Sounds good Randy, hope you tipped a cold one while you were out there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good news John, you need to survive to be able to keep looking for the help your body needs, don`t give up This way you can still feed yourself and pay the bills.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got the porting done on the cylinder. piston windows opened up and its much lighter now. Plastic welded the AV mount tab back on and the fuel tank/rear handle is now mounted. Put the recoil on to test the comp, 150 and the saw has not been run yet.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got the porting done on the cylinder. piston windows opened up and its much lighter now. Plastic welded the AV mount tab back on and the fuel tank/rear handle is now mounted. Put the recoil on to test the comp, 150 and the saw has not been run yet.



You are kicking that things butt! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> That's good and bad news John, I bet you would rather feel better than have to live with that back but at least you can get some of the pressure off on the $ front. This will give you more time to work on that stinky no good orange pile of chit that is now in the mail and on its way to Frazeyburg Ohio. I hope its new owner can't smell anything. Good luck with her.



Jim,i take it your refering to that off color stihl orange ?? 
kinda smells like a big dog on chili !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> It is a gloriously sunny day on the North Coast, had a picnic on the bluff overlooking Preston Island.



What! No pics? :msp_thumbdn: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Did some grinding on the 350 jug.Ready for sanding and polish! Tomorrow! LOl All I can take today. :msp_thumbdn: Nice pile of shavings too! LOL



Are you matching up the intake on that ??
dont polish it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jim,i take it your refering to that off color stihl orange ??
> kinda smells like a big dog on chili !! LOL !!



:msp_ohmy: :fart:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Are you matching up the intake on that ??
> dont polish it.



Looks like you already did that? Did I miss something? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks like you already did that? Did I miss something? LOL



I'm just confused..out side ok, polish then.
no base gasket,check squish.
let base sealant dry overnight.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm just confused..out side ok, polish then.
> no base gasket,check squish.
> let base sealant dry overnight.



Will do Ron! Check ring gap too! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> I'm just confused..out side ok, polish then.
> no base gasket,check squish.
> let base sealant dry overnight.



Dont forget muffler mod 
check ring gap !!
check comp before starting..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Will do Ron! Check ring gap too! LOL



Hows the piston drop in without ring and plug hole blocked ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hows the piston drop in without ring and plug hole blocked ?



OOPS! Didn't check that yet LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont forget muffler mod
> check ring gap !!
> check comp before starting..



Muffler will be fixed up!


----------



## tbone75

What jug did you use on that thing Jerry?Don't matter to me LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What jug did you use on that thing Jerry?Don't matter to me LOL



One of mine....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> One of mine....LOL



Jerry! If my foot could reach that far! :msp_razz: I thought the one P&C was OK?


----------



## tbone75

No big deal.I will just pay you for it! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

John,did you get to watch the muratic movie ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,did you get to watch the muratic movie ??



No I gave up LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to try again!


----------



## tbone75

You doing any saw work Ron?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry! If my foot could reach that far! :msp_razz: I thought the one P&C was OK?



One cylinder was ok but the piston skirt was damaged on the intake side. I have several in better shape. I used the one on the right,


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You doing any saw work Ron?



Nope,,,,waiting for new meds to take effect.
until then i'll be mean like Jerry !! LOL !!
lost ambition,not doing much but simple electronic stuff.
domestic stuff around the house.,,stuff i cant mess up.
working on a circuit to use an infared led for a plastic welder 
make repairing broken saw stuff a lot easier.
look up IR laser diodes and see what they do !
maybe some saw stuff this coming week,send a couple to you to fix ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> One cylinder was ok but the piston skirt was damaged on the intake side. I have several in better shape. I used the one on the right,



I would use the one on the right too.
it comes with a spark plug


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> One cylinder was ok but the piston skirt was damaged on the intake side. I have several in better shape. I used the one on the right,



Looks new? Just put it on the final bill!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some picts of the John build,


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,,,waiting for new meds to take effect.
> until then i'll be mean like Jerry !! LOL !!
> lost ambition,not doing much but simple electronic stuff.
> domestic stuff around the house.,,stuff i cant mess up.
> working on a circuit to use an infared led for a plastic welder
> make repairing broken saw stuff a lot easier.
> look up IR laser diodes and see what they do !
> maybe some saw stuff this coming week,send a couple to you to fix ??



Sounds like something way over my head! LOL I would like to have one of them plastic welders!


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


>



Are stihls held together with JB weld ??
is that what that stuff is ??
going to get sanded and paint ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some piocts of the John build,



Sure is clean from what I sent up there! LOL Its a good thing I did too! I may not have got that POS together! I sent you a real mess!


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## tbone75

Paint? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

What do we have here,...sealed ball bearings,..hmmmmmm?


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like WAY to much work to put into a stihl to me. !
glad somebody has the ambition


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,,,waiting for new meds to take effect.
> until then i'll be mean like Jerry !! LOL !!
> lost ambition,not doing much but simple electronic stuff.
> domestic stuff around the house.,,stuff i cant mess up.
> working on a circuit to use an infared led for a plastic welder
> make repairing broken saw stuff a lot easier.
> look up IR laser diodes and see what they do !
> maybe some saw stuff this coming week,send a couple to you to fix ??



Sure Ron!Send me half dozen LOL As long as they aren't as bad as that 064! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

This tab was broke from the tank, I welded it back on but forgot to take a pict, I will and then continue with this build another night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like a challenge, most rebuilds are just too easy with no repairs needed to anything they are just remove and replace jobs...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Didn't think they should have sealed bearings?


----------



## Cantdog

Looking good Jerry....did you replace those sealed mains??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like a challenge, most rebuilds are just too easy with no repairs needed to anything they are just remove and replace jobs...LOL



Challenge? You mean POS! LOL What a mess! This bill may scare me :hmm3grin2orange: But that will be just fine!I will have one hell of a saw!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Didn't think they should have sealed bearings?



Some of the older Stihls did have sealed bearings and they worked well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Looking good Jerry....did you replace those sealed mains??



I replaced them with new sealed bearings, I have used sealed bearings in many of my rebuilds and continue to do so, they work and last very well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Challenge? You mean POS! LOL What a mess! This bill may scare me :hmm3grin2orange: But that will be just fine!I will have one hell of a saw!



Acutually these parts are not all that bad, whoever attempted to rebuild this saw before me caused all of the damage I had to fix and this stuff is minor , at least for me....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I just was asking because it looked like in one of the pics the shielding was damaged. How do you get the seal ones on the crank?? I heat the non sealed ones in my Jonsereds kiln (LOL) to 220F or so and they just drop on. Will the seals and grease take that much heat?? I am always look for passive ways to put things together without having to resort to the BFH method.


----------



## tbone75

I guess I should paint that baby up!Going to be just like new!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Acutually these parts are not all that bad, whoever attempted to rebuild this saw before me caused all of the damage I had to fix and this stuff is minor , at least for me....LOL



Can't remember his name?On here it was Firefighter33 I think?


----------



## 8433jeff

pioneerguy600 said:


> One cylinder was ok but the piston skirt was damaged on the intake side. I have several in better shape. I used the one on the right,



Is that blood or paint?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I just was asking because it looked like in one of the pics the shielding was damaged. How do you get the seal ones on the crank?? I heat the non sealed ones in my Jonsereds kiln (LOL) to 220F or so and they just drop on. Will the seals and grease take that much heat?? I am always look for passive ways to put things together without having to resort to the BFH method.



I use heat to install the bearings on the crank and then into the cases, I wear my welding gloves to handle the parts.


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> Is that blood or paint?



Looks like a blood trail?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I guess I should paint that baby up!Going to be just like new!



I will leave the paint to you, I will do all the mechanicals...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I use heat to install the bearings on the crank and then into the cases, I wear my welding gloves to handle the parts.



Cool...I use leather gloves as well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Can't remember his name?On here it was Firefighter33 I think?



Yeah,..he just gathered all those parts up from other members, I have seen most of this stuff on many of the threads posted on here from a few years back up to when he was trying to trade all this stuff off for a good running big saw...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

8433jeff said:


> Is that blood or paint?



Kubota orange paint.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks like a blood trail?



Nope,.orange paint drops.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Cool...I use leather gloves as well.



Yep, way to go.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope,.orange paint drops.



OK....I feel better LOL I traded him a Husky 350 and 136 for all of it.Not so sure I made out? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Haven't seen him around for a long time?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK....I feel better LOL I traded him a Husky 350 and 136 for all of it.Not so sure I made out? LOL



LOL,..He tried to trade me that stuff for a good running PP655. I remember telling him to add $655. and we might have a deal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Haven't seen him around for a long time?



I think everyone got tired of him, he was always trying to trade a bunch of parts of unknown condition for a better running saw.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think everyone got tired of him, he was always trying to trade a bunch of parts of unknown condition for a better running saw.



Good thing I didn't have much in them saws LOL No matter anyway my buddy Jerry fixed it for me :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## caleath

whats up slackers?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Ahh, so the wretched heat finally subsided enough that *the OP* has returned...

Welcome back!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> whats up slackers?



Hey Cliffy! The big slacker himself! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good thing I didn't have much in them saws LOL No matter anyway my buddy Jerry fixed it for me :msp_thumbsup:



The crank from the other case was in good condition, once I fixed up these cases and swapped the cranks then that made a good foundation to build on. Another hour or so it could be running.
I am going to try a few different setups on it and see which one works the best. I have built a few 066`s but these 064`s are a little different.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The crank from the other case was in good condition, once I fixed up these cases and swapped the cranks then that made a good foundation to build on. Another hour or so it could be running.
> I am going to try a few different setups on it and see which one works the best. I have built a few 066`s but these 064`s are a little different.



Jerry you do anything you like to that saw!Take as long as you want also!Have some fun with it LOL


----------



## roncoinc

CLIFFY !! 

#1 slacker !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> CLIFFY !!
> 
> #1 slacker !



You got that right!He don't even stop by to say hi for 6 months! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you do anything you like to that saw!Take as long as you want also!Have some fun with it LOL



I learn something from every rebuild I do, when the learning is over the saw is of no further use...LOL ....I just want it to be running right before it heads back.


----------



## tbone75

How are things down your way Cliff?Hope everything is going well?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I learn something from every rebuild I do, when the learning is over the saw is of no further use...LOL ....I just want it to be running right before it heads back.



I know you well enough that it won't leave there until it runs perfect! :smile2:


----------



## caleath

doing ok staying busy ready for Christmas to be over/.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> doing ok staying busy ready for Christmas to be over/.



You and me both!Just to much stress for me!


----------



## tbone75

Cliff you ran any saws lately?Or work on any?


----------



## jimdad07

High gang, glad to see Cliff two nights running. Jerry that saw is looking good, you do nice work. I was at a Christmas party tonight and got a line on a stand of 12" to 18" white oaks and shagbark hickory. He will split them with me if I can drop thiem and cut some into boards for him, he's about five miles away. Going to look at them after Christmas but he figures there are about 50 to 60 trees he wants removed so he can turn it into pasture. Might be I can get my main timbers out of these trees I hope for the new shop, if they are the size he says they are I can get boxed ehart wood timbers out of them and have some good structural beams. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## caleath

Just a little John..I imagine when spring gets here I will be more active...bad weather and all. No working on them either...just lost the desire for some reason.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Just a little John..I imagine when spring gets here I will be more active...bad weather and all. No working on them either...just lost the desire for some reason.



Well if you want to get rid of any of the project saws let me know? I am looking for some! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Just a little John..I imagine when spring gets here I will be more active...bad weather and all. No working on them either...just lost the desire for some reason.



That heat you had this past summer is what started it, when it started getting nasty down your way I noticed that's when you started dropping off. Figured you might be back once it cooled down a little.


----------



## caleath

Too many irons in the fire I suppose. I think once I got a good saw...the 440 that randy built me...I didnt need to keep working on improving anything...:smile2:


----------



## sefh3

Good build going on there Jerry. I like that puller you have to split the case. Can you post a few pictures of it? I use a flat piece of metal about 1/2" thick and have drilled 3 holes in it. 2 for the bar studs and one that goes over the crank. Then I use a puller. I don't like this method but it works. It puts more stress on the bar studs.


----------



## sefh3

caleath said:


> Too many irons in the fire I suppose. I think once I got a good saw...the 440 that randy built me...I didnt need to keep working on improving anything...:smile2:



Welcome back Cliffy. Glad your doing alright. Merry Christmas to you and your family!!!


----------



## jimdad07

High Scott, you came on just at at the time I have to head for bed. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## sefh3

Looks like everyone hit the sack early tonight.


----------



## sefh3

Nite Jim. Did you pick up that new Dolmar yet?


----------



## tbone75

I am still hanging around LOL Just checking some other threads. Nite Jim


----------



## tbone75

Its 1:15 AM so now I may be able to go to sleep? See you guys in the mornig


----------



## Eccentric

Crap! I just get to the party and everyone's already hit the rack...


----------



## dancan

Rack time is over , coffee's ready , the day's a wastin' , ZZZSlackers !


----------



## Eccentric

dancan said:


> Rack time is over , coffee's ready , the day's a wastin' , ZZZSlackers !



It's "only" midnight here. About two to three more hours for me before rack time. My system's on a swing-shift schedule (and was on a midnights schedule for three years before that). Everybody else in the house is snoring away, and will be up 2-3 hours before me....


----------



## dancan

Rusty says Stihl's rule and your a bunch of ZZZSlackers because it's time to get a movin' .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Rusty says Stihl's rule and your a bunch of ZZZSlackers because it's time to get a movin' .



Why so early on a Sunday morning?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Good build going on there Jerry. I like that puller you have to split the case. Can you post a few pictures of it? I use a flat piece of metal about 1/2" thick and have drilled 3 holes in it. 2 for the bar studs and one that goes over the crank. Then I use a puller. I don't like this method but it works. It puts more stress on the bar studs.



Thanks, those bar stud mounted pullers work ok but they pull off center and exert a side stress or offset stress on everything. My style puller exerts the stress directly on center of the bearings and they are what is holding the cases back from separating so the pull is more centered. I posted picts of them earlier in this thread somewhere but I will post some more during this build.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Wow, no wonder Dan gets up so early. Rusty looks pissed! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

Mill_wannabe said:


> Wow, no wonder Dan gets up so early. Rusty looks pissed! :msp_biggrin:



He does.....I think he's hungry....Dan must be skackin' on the cat food......NOT!!!!LOLOL!!


----------



## jimdad07

Hello people. This house if freezing this morning, woke up and it was 68* in this place....brrrr.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello people. This house if freezing this morning, woke up and it was 68* in this place....brrrr.



You better fix that heat Jim! Your going to get yelled at! LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks, those bar stud mounted pullers work ok but they pull off center and exert a side stress or offset stress on everything. My style puller exerts the stress directly on center of the bearings and they are what is holding the cases back from separating so the pull is more centered. I posted picts of them earlier in this thread somewhere but I will post some more during this build.



So do you use the oil pump bolt holes? I like that idea better because it pulls right from the center of the case instead of from the side.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Hello people. This house if freezing this morning, woke up and it was 68* in this place....brrrr.



68* is a heat wave. I think my AC would be coming on then. My heat is set to 60*.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> 68* is a heat wave. I think my AC would be coming on then. My heat is set to 60*.



60? Wow that is down right cold for a house LOL My OL would kick my butt LOL But that is why I have the wood stove to keep the peace LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning all. Today is God's day so we'll be going to worship but hope to have some time this afternoon to work with Digger on a saw. We were at a family gathering for Christmas last night and there was some interest in purchasing a "Digger Special". I also need to get more wood on the front porch and dump the ashes. Ahh, I love wood heat.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> So do you use the oil pump bolt holes? I like that idea better because it pulls right from the center of the case instead of from the side.



Yes, the puller sits down flat on the case where the oil pump is located and the screws go in the oil pump mounting holes.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, the puller sits down flat on the case where the oil pump is located and the screws go in the oil pump mounting holes.



Works very good too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Works very good too!



Best thing I have come up with yet for the Stih saws, I have two pullers made up and they cover all the Stihls I work on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good news to report, John`s saw is a runner, man it sounds good just as it is...LOL
The airfilter cover and mount that came with the saw will not work, I will need to look around to see if I can find a setup to fit this saw.


----------



## tbone75

I should finish this jug today?Can't get nothing move worth a crap so far LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

The case splitter I made is basically just a short length of 1/2"pipe with a nut welded on top and a big thick flatwasher for the base, notched to fit between the webs of various models of Stihl saws. The holes are bored to correspond to the oil pump mounts on various Stihl saws.


----------



## tbone75

I need to make one of them.I know I will be needing one.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The case splitter I made is basically just a short length of 1/2"pipe with a nut welded on top and a big thick flatwasher for the base, notched to fit between the webs of various models of Stihl saws. The holes are bored to correspond to the oil pump mounts on various Stihl saws.



How is the end of the bolt finishe to push against what it does without messing anything up ??
do you leave a nut on the end of the crank ?


----------



## tbone75

I would grind the bolt end down to a point?


----------



## tbone75

Finished the jug up.Piston drop test is good.Beveled all the edges.Ring gap is so sne is .012 the other .008 tight one on top I would guess?Should be ready to put together.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> How is the end of the bolt finishe to push against what it does without messing anything up ??
> do you leave a nut on the end of the crank ?



I leave mine flat, it only needs about 10 ft. lbs. to separate the cases, sometimes less, I can sometimes turn the puller bolt by my bare hand. The bolt is a 9/16" fine thread leaf spring eyebolt of which I have a good many.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would grind the bolt end down to a point?



You could do that but I have seen many crank ends damaged badly by that very thing, mostly by bearing pullers. I use a flat copper disc placed on the crank end between it and the puller bolt. A penny will do in a pinch.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Finished the jug up.Piston drop test is good.Beveled all the edges.Ring gap is so sne is .012 the other .008 tight one on top I would guess?Should be ready to put together.



Nice and shiney....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Nice work on that jug and Jerry your puller looks like it works great. Just got back from Stan's with my new Dolly, it is actually a left over model that is pre-cat muffler which I like a whole lot better. We tuned it in wood as well as wot not in the wood, set it up rich and I'll break it in at 40:1 Sta-bil synthetic. Let's see how this one does. He also sent me home with a free gallon of bar oil, a six pack of mixers and a depth gauge for rakers. He refused money so I stuck a $20 under his multi meter when he wasn't looking.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Nice work on that jug and Jerry your puller looks like it works great. Just got back from Stan's with my new Dolly, it is actually a left over model that is pre-cat muffler which I like a whole lot better. We tuned it in wood as well as wot not in the wood, set it up rich and I'll break it in at 40:1 Sta-bil synthetic. Let's see how this one does. He also sent me home with a free gallon of bar oil, a six pack of mixers and a depth gauge for rakers. He refused money so I stuck a $20 under his multi meter when he wasn't looking.



Lets hope this one was not made on a Monday or a Friday afternoon...LOL
That was very thoughtful of you Jim, although you are the one with your money tied up in the bum saw and all, that dealer is not making a big profit off this deal either.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Nice work on that jug and Jerry your puller looks like it works great. Just got back from Stan's with my new Dolly, it is actually a left over model that is pre-cat muffler which I like a whole lot better. We tuned it in wood as well as wot not in the wood, set it up rich and I'll break it in at 40:1 Sta-bil synthetic. Let's see how this one does. He also sent me home with a free gallon of bar oil, a six pack of mixers and a depth gauge for rakers. He refused money so I stuck a $20 under his multi meter when he wasn't looking.



Good to hear Jim.I sure hope its better than the last one? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I leave mine flat, it only needs about 10 ft. lbs. to separate the cases, sometimes less, I can sometimes turn the puller bolt by my bare hand. The bolt is a 9/16" fine thread leaf spring eyebolt of which I have a good many.



There I go thinking again! :msp_unsure: :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

I should be putting this saw together but that thing about did me in for the day!That kind of sucks LOL


----------



## dancan

Went out to drop them last 4 pines today .
The first one had the worst lean and we pulled it , I missed the intended drop zone by about 6 feet but at least it didn't end up in the direction that it wanted to go , in the neighbors fence .
Must have been because I used the Redheaded stepchild .
It sure would have been a nice "Crotch Shot" if that had been the intent LOL .


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lets hope this one was not made on a Monday or a Friday afternoon...LOL
> That was very thoughtful of you Jim, although you are the one with your money tied up in the bum saw and all, that dealer is not making a big profit off this deal either.



I can be irritated all I want with Dolmar on this deal, but in the end it boils down to Stan is a good guy who is slower than molasses but it isn't very often that you have to bring something back because he missed something or did a crap job. He also sold me that saw at cost because he likes me and we get along.


----------



## dancan

The others were on target .















Must have been because of the 066 .


----------



## tbone75

You all done with that one Dan?


----------



## dancan

Not done yet but no big trees left to do . 
The leaning oak behind the smurf and one beside it have to come down and I ran out of daylight so the clean up of the pines and bucking still has to be done .
Rigging those trees took a fair amount of time .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Not done yet but no big trees left to do .
> The leaning oak behind the smurf and one beside it have to come down and I ran out of daylight so the clean up of the pines and bucking still has to be done .
> Rigging those trees took a fair amount of time .



You got the worst over with!


----------



## dancan

Here's a video , I made it as short as I could for you dail-up users .

[video=youtube;qUMI7qxSyog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=qUMI7qxSyog[/video]


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You got the worst over with!



The clean up is the worst part , the hill climb , rigging and dropping the trees was a challenge and the best part .


----------



## dancan

And most importantly I forgot to mention the fine Keith's Ale at the end of the day (that stuff that's only available on this side of the border :msp_tongue:) Mmmm smooth and good .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And most importantly I forgot to mention the fine Keith's Ale at the end of the day (that stuff that's only available on this side of the border :msp_tongue:) Mmmm smooth and good .



started that clip.Then went and took a shower.Still wasen't done!


----------



## dancan

But you are on dial up so it will still take time , like a long time ......... like forever LOL .
It's a 2 minute video .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> But you are on dial up so it will still take time , like a long time ......... like forever LOL .
> It's a 2 minute video .



:msp_razz:


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> Here's a video , I made it as short as I could for you dail-up users .



Nice video and nice job dropping the tree. Rep for you!!

Someone still uses dial up?? Do they write with stone tablets, too?


----------



## diggers_dad

diggers_dad said:


> So you think I should ditch the Nova thing altogether and put in a coil from a modern saw. I think I have one somewhere, will they bolt up or do I have to modify stuff? Do I need to change timing if I do that? Or am I making it too difficult...switch it out and go?



OK, made the switch to the new style ignition today and the saw runs, but not right. It loses power in the cut and has an unusual noise at WOT with no load. Sounds like it's firing too late. Everything else on the saw seems to be good; carb is OK, new spark plug, fresh fuel, etc. Is it possible that I need to move the ignition a little to change where it fires? If that's the case, any suggestions on how I do that? Remember, I'm not the sharpest pencil in the box...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Nice video and nice job dropping the tree. Rep for you!!
> 
> Someone still uses dial up?? Do they write with stone tablets, too?



Out here in the sticks we do! :msp_razz:


----------



## sefh3

diggers_dad said:


> Nice video and nice job dropping the tree. Rep for you!!
> 
> Someone still uses dial up?? Do they write with stone tablets, too?



Yep and I still have two cans with a cord connecting them. 

I use my cell phones modem as my connection. I don't have high speed available to me. I do have satelite but that's way too much money to watch videos.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Out here in the sticks we do! :msp_razz:





sefh3 said:


> Yep and I still have two cans with a cord connecting them.
> 
> I use my cell phones modem as my connection. I don't have high speed available to me. I do have satelite but that's way too much money to watch videos.



Wow. I thought us hillbillies were slow...


----------



## sefh3

diggers_dad said:


> OK, made the switch to the new style ignition today and the saw runs, but not right. It loses power in the cut and has an unusual noise at WOT with no load. Sounds like it's firing too late. Everything else on the saw seems to be good; carb is OK, new spark plug, fresh fuel, etc. Is it possible that I need to move the ignition a little to change where it fires? If that's the case, any suggestions on how I do that? Remember, I'm not the sharpest pencil in the box...



What kind of saw you working on? I had that problem awhile ago when switching over on a Stihl 031. Found out it fires different than most other saws.


----------



## sefh3

diggers_dad said:


> Wow. I thought us hillbillies were slow...



Sometimes I'm as slow as my computer!!!!!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> What kind of saw you working on? I had that problem awhile ago when switching over on a Stihl 031. Found out it fires different than most other saws.



028 WB. I posted about it some time back and Pioneerguy said it was just a direct swap. I figure it's something simple I'm overlooking but wanted to check before I screw something up.

Does anyone remember who was making their own exhaust deflectors and selling them? They were 2 or 3 bucks apiece and I was going to try a few but can't seem to find them again. TIA


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> 028 WB. I posted about it some time back and Pioneerguy said it was just a direct swap. I figure it's something simple I'm overlooking but wanted to check before I screw something up.
> 
> Does anyone remember who was making their own exhaust deflectors and selling them? They were 2 or 3 bucks apiece and I was going to try a few but can't seem to find them again. TIA



I missed that? But I am super slow too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> 028 WB. I posted about it some time back and Pioneerguy said it was just a direct swap. I figure it's something simple I'm overlooking but wanted to check before I screw something up.
> 
> Does anyone remember who was making their own exhaust deflectors and selling them? They were 2 or 3 bucks apiece and I was going to try a few but can't seem to find them again. TIA



Any time I changed them over I changed the flywheel along with the coil but there was a thread lately where I posted what I do and was told that the flywheel did not need to be changed, just change out the coil for a module. The guys that told me that are very well versed in chainsaw repair so I took them at their word. What saw did you take the coil from, is it the 0000 400 1300 module from a PRO stihl model?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Can he just change the coil or does he need a flywheel too?



Wow, John. You were in the conversation and you've forgotten already? I thought I was bad...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Wow, John. You were in the conversation and you've forgotten already? I thought I was bad...



Where am I?What is this place?Who are you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Any time I changed them over I changed the flywheel along with the coil but there was a thread lately where I posted what I do and was told that the flywheel did not need to be changed, just change out the coil for a module. The guys that told me that are very well versed in chainsaw repair so I took them at their word. What saw did you take the coil from, is it the 0000 400 1300 module from a PRO stihl model?



Dunno. It was in my Stihl box, it fit and fired. I just took Pioneerguy at his word. Again, I'm sure it's something simple I'm missing. Pioneerguy will be along before long and let me know. He said any of the modules from the 024-066 line would fit (I think) and that it was a direct swap. When I have time tomorrow I'll compare old to new and see about the placement of the contacts.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Where am I?What is this place?Who are you? :hmm3grin2orange:



My name is Marc. I sent you an 038 to restore and I've already paid for it. When will it be back?


----------



## sefh3

I'm not on the top of the game with 028's but it would seem you would have to change the flywheels over.


----------



## diggers_dad

I see pioneerguy is down there. He's probably back there checking the original post and wondering what this silly hillbilly has messed up now. Momma always said I could break a crow-bar in a sand box.


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> I'm not on the top of the game with 028's but it would seem you would have to change the flywheels over.



Apparently not. It fires and runs. I'll bet there's something to adjust just a smidge. It can't be off too far or it wouldn't run...right?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> My name is Marc. I sent you an 038 to restore and I've already paid for it. When will it be back?



Whats a 038? :msp_confused: OK its that orange thing in that bucket under the bench!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Whats a 038? :msp_confused:



I thought that might help your memory. I guess not. Just send ALL of those nasty, dirty saws down here. I'll give them a good home and you'll have room in your shop to do basket weaving and crafts.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> and most importantly i forgot to mention the fine keith's ale at the end of the day (that stuff that's only available on this side of the border :msp_tongue:) mmmm smooth and good .




grrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I thought that might help your memory. I guess not. Just send ALL of those nasty, dirty saws down here. I'll give them a good home and you'll have room in your shop to do basket weaving and crafts.



:hmm3grin2orange: That is what my wife does for a living! Weave baskets LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Whats a 038? :msp_confused: OK its that orange thing in that bucket under the bench!



It's good to see you're up and around, anyway. I saw you slept in a couple of days last week and was wondering how that was going to work out with your back. I guess getting your rest 2 or 3 hours at a time is better than no rest. Plus, you can keep the thread up on page one that way.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> grrrrrrrr!!!!!



He sure is good at rubbing that in! Better go take his beer away from him! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> I'm not on the top of the game with 028's but it would seem you would have to change the flywheels over.



I'll bet I have a flywheel around here for an 026 or 028. It might take a little digging.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> It's good to see you're up and around, anyway. I saw you slept in a couple of days last week and was wondering how that was going to work out with your back. I guess getting your rest 2 or 3 hours at a time is better than no rest. Plus, you can keep the thread up on page one that way.



2 or 3 hrs. seems to work best for the back?


----------



## Cantdog

HAHA!! you guys are cutting up tonight!! All this talk of fixin stihls.....I thought I read somewhere where they never need fixin....lol!!


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of lurkers down there! Sure are being quiet? :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## diggers_dad

OK, back to the muffler deflector. Are any of you using a factory deflector from Husky or someone to top off your muffler mods or are you brazing in a pipe or pipes? I haven't mastered brazing yet so I was going to use the deflector. I've tried to look up a couple but without some knowledge of the saw I don't know for sure what size I'm looking at. I hate to order some blind and wind up with a bunch of parts I can't use.


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> HAHA!! you guys are cutting up tonight!! All this talk of fixin stihls.....I thought I read somewhere where they never need fixin....lol!!



You heard correct my friend. This is the* ONE* Stihl we all pass around to practice on in case one ever actually quits. It's my turn to try it. I'm passing it on next week.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This is where John`s saw is currently at during this rebuild at lunch time today.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> OK, back to the muffler deflector. Are any of you using a factory deflector from Husky or someone to top off your muffler mods or are you brazing in a pipe or pipes? I haven't mastered brazing yet so I was going to use the deflector. I've tried to look up a couple but without some knowledge of the saw I don't know for sure what size I'm looking at. I hate to order some blind and wind up with a bunch of parts I can't use.



Mastermind made the one on my 346.Not much to it!Should be easy for you to make one!I will get you a pic.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Bunch of lurkers down there! Sure are being quiet? :msp_thumbdn:



Our wit may be too much for the faint of heart tonight. How's the Nutterized 038 coming along?


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## Cantdog

diggers_dad said:


> You heard correct my friend. This is the* ONE* Stihl we all pass around to practice on in case one ever actually quits. It's my turn to try it. I'm passing it on next week.



Well if it was soooo good how did that one get so broke.....????? I'm glad you all have a practice saw to work on...but how do you know who fixed it???


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is where John`s saw is currently at during this rebuild at lunch time today.



That repair don't look too pretty, but it does look STRONG. What did you use? Have you used it before?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is where John`s saw is currently at during this rebuild at lunch time today.



You sure that is that pile of junk I sent up there?Looks way to good!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> That repair don't look too pretty, but it does look STRONG. What did you use? Have you used it before?



Looks GREAT to me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am going to need an airfilter base, airfilter and airfilter cover to fit this saw. It appears that the heavy duty oval style airfilter will not fit on this saw, I have several of them and the base needed for them will not fit the housing around the carb.


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> Well if it was soooo good how did that one get so broke.....????? I'm glad you all have a practice saw to work on...but how do you know who fixed it???



Not broken, sir. Intentionally disabled. Once I repair it I will intentionally disable something on it and send it on it's way. Very often, we find it takes more effort to make one STOP running than it does to get it going again. 

Why am I defending Stihl? I'm a Dolmar fan!! 

Oh yeah, I like to argue. Carry on.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


>



I see some new parts on there! LOL Just a dab of paint and it will be just like new!Only better!


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am going to need an airfilter base, airfilter and airfilter cover to fit this saw. It appears that the heavy duty oval style airfilter will not fit on this saw, I have several of them and the base needed for them will not fit the housing around the carb.



The throat on that carb looks enormous. Is that stock?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well if it was soooo good how did that one get so broke.....????? I'm glad you all have a practice saw to work on...but how do you know who fixed it???



When it gets to me and I have my time at it....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am going to need an airfilter base, airfilter and airfilter cover to fit this saw. It appears that the heavy duty oval style airfilter will not fit on this saw, I have several of them and the base needed for them will not fit the housing around the carb.



Well chit I think I put one in the box for you too. Well just add it to the BIG bill :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Waiting on the coil and new seals for the 038.Then it will be ready to try out? LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> When it gets to me and I have my time at it....LOL



Did you see my earlier post about the 028 ignition? It runs, but not quite right.


----------



## Cantdog

diggers_dad said:


> Not broken, sir. Intentionally disabled. Once I repair it I will intentionally disable something on it and send it on it's way. Very often, we find it takes more effort to make one STOP running than it does to get it going again.
> 
> Why am I defending Stihl? I'm a Dolmar fan!!
> 
> Oh yeah, I like to argue. Carry on.



Ah-huh........Ok then.....LOL!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Gotta get some sleep, gentlemen. Early day tomorrow, meetings and paperwork and other crap. Night all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> That repair don't look too pretty, but it does look STRONG. What did you use? Have you used it before?



It was repaired with PA66-GF welded into and around the broken part, have used it many times to repair all types of breaks in these tanks. As far as I know you cannot melt this product without it turning the color dark.


----------



## tbone75

Think I will find a better clutch cover for it.The rest of it looks so good!That one will work just fine for now. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> When it gets to me and I have my time at it....LOL



LOL Now that I don't doubt...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You sure that is that pile of junk I sent up there?Looks way to good!



Looks and runs much netter than when it arrived.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Gotta get some sleep, gentlemen. Early day tomorrow, meetings and paperwork and other crap. Night all.



Nite Marc you otstir: :biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

yep ..nite DD....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks and runs much netter than when it arrived.



:hmm3grin2orange: Now that is a under statement! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I see some new parts on there! LOL Just a dab of paint and it will be just like new!Only better!



It will have a new or at least better chain/clutch cover on it when I get some time to dig in the big parts shed out back. I have a few 066/660 airfilter assemblies but they won`t fit this saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> The throat on that carb looks enormous. Is that stock?



You noticed,...LOL
The carb nuts encroaching on the bore give it away?


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> HAHA!! you guys are cutting up tonight!! All this talk of fixin stihls.....I thought I read somewhere where they never need fixin....lol!!



They only need it after years of use and abuse, unlike other brands of choice, mine included. On the plus side, I had one great weekend. My 9010 was replaced with a new older NOS saw that is minus the cat muffler, I was able to get a face cord up on the back porch today, my kids got the spend a day with my grandfather that they have only seen a few times yesterday and I got John's saw into the postal system finally. Been a good weekend, forgot to mention, I also got a new place to cut logs through a little bartering.


----------



## tbone75

Lucky for me you like a working on basket cases! :biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well chit I think I put one in the box for you too. Well just add it to the BIG bill :hmm3grin2orange:



Yes, John, there were two metal airfilter bases in there but they won`t fit this saw either, they are too narrow across the handle switch and thewrong shape at the bottom. It is my belief that this setup requires the black insert that takes the standard low mount filter and cover. I will track them down, no fears.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> They only need it after years of use and abuse, unlike other brands of choice, mine included. On the plus side, I had one great weekend. My 9010 was replaced with a new older NOS saw that is minus the cat muffler, I was able to get a face cord up on the back porch today, my kids got the spend a day with my grandfather that they have only seen a few times yesterday and I got John's saw into the postal system finally. Been a good weekend, forgot to mention, I also got a new place to cut logs through a little bartering.



Yes you did have a great weekend! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> They only need it after years of use and abuse, unlike other brands of choice, mine included. On the plus side, I had one great weekend. My 9010 was replaced with a new older NOS saw that is minus the cat muffler, I was able to get a face cord up on the back porch today, my kids got the spend a day with my grandfather that they have only seen a few times yesterday and I got John's saw into the postal system finally. Been a good weekend, forgot to mention, I also got a new place to cut logs through a little bartering.



Things are starting to look up for you, hope all goes well with the new log source.


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry did you also bore the carb throat out? Or is it off of a bigger saw?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Got a few pictures for ya guys!!!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, John, there were two metal airfilter bases in there but they won`t fit this saw either, they are too narrow across the handle switch and thewrong shape at the bottom. It is my belief that this setup requires the black insert that takes the standard low mount filter and cover. I will track them down, no fears.



Thanks Jerry  Stihl not sure that is that box of crap I sent up there?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Yea... I wrote that on my toolbox! 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Lucky for me you like a working on basket cases! :biggrin:



They are a bit more challenging, especially when they are all apart and scattered all over a really big box....LOL 
The master control switch that came with it did not fit, I had the whole thing assembled and did no realize that til I went to mount the black insert into the top of the rear handle.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Things are starting to look up for you, hope all goes well with the new log source.



I hope so too, looking forward to the new year and a winter of working outside getting things cut and ready for the new shop. I have to try to get out and look at the trees in the next week or so. Word is getting out that I will take trees down for the wood if it's any good so I get a call every now and then. We'll see what happens when people realize I have a band mill. May at least have this hobby pay for itself someday.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Got a few pictures for ya guys!!!
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



:msp_thumbsup: You got a good saw!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Normal size for 066 stihl jerry?? 
P.s I got the rings, and there installed!! Gotta do some coil work before I get it all back together!! 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry did you also bore the carb throat out? Or is it off of a bigger saw?



Its a bigger carb off a 660 Magnum.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Finally ran this saw alittle for once! Just in small maple... But damn!! That is a running saw!! 181 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Got a few pictures for ya guys!!!
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I'm pretty sure it says in the Bible somewhere that "Thou shalt not own or run Orange Turds, or thou shalt be called a pansy by those around you"


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are a bit more challenging, especially when they are all apart and scattered all over a really big box....LOL
> The master control switch that came with it did not fit, I had the whole thing assembled and did no realize that til I went to mount the black insert into the top of the rear handle.



I wonder how he ever had it running?Maybe he didn't send me everything?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its a bigger carb off a 660 Magnum.



That saw is going to run like a Mag I bet.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

A nice harley were hauling! Lol

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its a bigger carb off a 660 Magnum.



:msp_thumbsup: That baby will be one wild animal! It may be right up there with a 066?I know it will be very very close!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I hope so too, looking forward to the new year and a winter of working outside getting things cut and ready for the new shop. I have to try to get out and look at the trees in the next week or so. Word is getting out that I will take trees down for the wood if it's any good so I get a call every now and then. We'll see what happens when people realize I have a band mill. May at least have this hobby pay for itself someday.



A band mill will more than pay for itself if you will travel to the jobs and you won`t have to go too far if it is anything like around here. A guy with a portable band mill makes a good living in this area and he never travels more than 30 min from his home.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I'm pretty sure it says in the Bible somewhere that "Thou shalt not own or run Orange Turds, or thou shalt be called a pansy by those around you"



:msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Normal size for 066 stihl jerry??
> P.s I got the rings, and there installed!! Gotta do some coil work before I get it all back together!!
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Yep,..that should be a 066.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I wonder how he ever had it running?Maybe he didn't send me everything?



Neither of these saws were in running condition, he just scrounged up a bunch of cast off parts.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> A band mill will more than pay for itself if you will travel to the jobs and you won`t have to go too far if it is anything like around here. A guy with a portable band mill makes a good living in this area and he never travels more than 30 min from his home.



60% of this state is forested, and a lot of that is around here. I know of a couple of guys who got big enough with it that they were able to go further with it and get into commercial applications like milling molding and flooring, they don't even do milling on a portable basis anymore. There is a good market here for that. That's how this trade is going to work out for those logs, the guy will split the logs I take out of there with me if I can mill some hickory up for him, that won't be too bad on the saws as it is only 12" to 18" logs. If they were much bigger I would probably want to wait for the band mill to be built.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That saw is going to run like a Mag I bet.



It shure will or it will not leave here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_thumbsup: That baby will be one wild animal! It may be right up there with a 066?i know it will be very very close!



lol,..it better.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Neither of these saws were in running condition, he just scrounged up a bunch of cast off parts.



I thought he had to have something running to screw up that new P&C?Or did he get it that way?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> 60% of this state is forested, and a lot of that is around here. I know of a couple of guys who got big enough with it that they were able to go further with it and get into commercial applications like milling molding and flooring, they don't even do milling on a portable basis anymore. There is a good market here for that. That's how this trade is going to work out for those logs, the guy will split the logs i take out of there with me if i can mill some hickory up for him, that won't be too bad on the saws as it is only 12" to 18" logs. If they were much bigger i would probably want to wait for the band mill to be built.



that would not be so bad but do you have to do all the work/labor?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Neither of these saws were in running condition, he just scrounged up a bunch of cast off parts.



Then he found some sucker to trade him for it! Then I found a master Stihl mechanic to put it all together LOL


----------



## tbone75

I better go toss a log on the fire!Been a long time? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> that would not be so bad but do you have to do all the work/labor?



I have to drop them, he will help me cut them up and will haul it all out with his tractor as well as put the logs on the mill with his tractor. He more wants to get the trees out of there so he can turn it into pasture for his beefers that he is getting into. No need to twist my arm to get me into the woods running a saw, there are only a few things I would rather be doing than that, well one anyway.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I thought he had to have something running to screw up that new P&C?Or did he get it that way?



I seen all these parts in many different threads by many different members on here and I posted on those threads myself. These parts were just a bunch of stuff he traded off other parts or saws to get enough stuff to build a big saw. I do not think he had the means or experience to piece a saw together on his own. I could of had all these parts you sent me, he approached me wanting to trade this lot for one of my big Pioneers, especially a PP655...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I seen all these parts in many different threads by many different members on here and I posted on those threads myself. These parts were just a bunch of stuff he traded off other parts or saws to get enough stuff to build a big saw. I do not think he had the means or experience to piece a saw together on his own. I could of had all these parts you sent me, he approached me wanting to trade this lot for one of my big Pioneers, especially a PP655...LOL



Wasn't he in here quite a bit for awhile?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have to drop them, he will help me cut them up and will haul it all out with his tractor as well as put the logs on the mill with his tractor. He more wants to get the trees out of there so he can turn it into pasture for his beefers that he is getting into. No need to twist my arm to get me into the woods running a saw, there are only a few things I would rather be doing than that, well one anyway.



That is not so bad if he is willing to pitch in and help with the whole job.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Wasn't he in here quite a bit for awhile?



Yes he was and also on about every other thread , always looking for another big saw. He claimed he had very limited funds and was always trying to trade up with mostly a bunch of assorted parts.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes he was and also on about every thread , always looking for another big saw. He claimed he had very limited funds and was always trying to trade up with mostly a bunch of assorted parts.



Nice, guys like that give total strangers a bad name.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Nice, guys like that give total strangers a bad name.



I don`t know what happened to him, may have got banned or something, have`n seen him post on AS for a long time .


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Nice, guys like that give total strangers a bad name.



Haven't seen him around in a long time?May have been run off? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Haven't seen him around in a long time?May have been run off? LOL



That`s very possible...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

John I can't wait to see how you like running that monster Jerry is doing for you, pretty soon you might just toss all your Huskies in the trash and stick with Dollies and Stihls.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> John I can't wait to see how you like running that monster Jerry is doing for you, pretty soon you might just toss all your Huskies in the trash and stick with Dollies and Stihls.



He may have to figure out how to electric start it, I now have one more bloodied knuckle. Every once in a while it will also snatch the starter handle out from between my tightly gripped fingers. They are a bit stiff tonight also....:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> John I can't wait to see how you like running that monster Jerry is doing for you, pretty soon you might just toss all your Huskies in the trash and stick with Dollies and Stihls.



Now Jim you know I like my Huskys too LOL But that saw will whip all there butts! Only other saw that will come close is the P52/62 LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Some day I am going to own some of them big Pioneer and Partner saws. I miss that PP415 quite a bit, heavy for what it is but a great cutting saw.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He may have to figure out how to electric start it, I now have one more bloodied knuckle. Every once in a while it will also snatch the starter handle out from between my tightly gripped fingers. They are a bit stiff tonight also....:msp_wink:



:msp_ohmy: :hmm3grin2orange: I better be ready when I try that! LOL I will be just fine by the time it gets here LOL I know them big Maples are getting scared now! :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Some day I am going to own some of them big Pioneer and Partner saws. I miss that PP415 quite a bit, heavy for what it is but a great cutting saw.



Yes Jim you need some of them! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now Jim you know I like my Huskys too LOL But that saw will whip all there butts! Only other saw that will come close is the P52/62 LOL



That 62 should build some high compression.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Some day I am going to own some of them big Pioneer and Partner saws. I miss that PP415 quite a bit, heavy for what it is but a great cutting saw.



Especially a modded big P series, both my 62 and 655 are modded somewhat....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That 62 should build some high compression.



Yes it will! LOL Plus its going to look just like new when I get done!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_ohmy: :hmm3grin2orange: I better be ready when I try that! LOL I will be just fine by the time it gets here LOL I know them big Maples are getting scared now! :biggrin:



I have 100 lbs on each of my bumbells for doing wrist curls and forearm strengthning, also use Weider Pro grips to strengthen the fingers, 100 reps each hand helps a fair bit.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That 62 should build some high compression.



I may do that some day.But not till I have done a lot more saws first! That cylinder is a little hard to find! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have 100 lbs on each of my bumbells for doing wrist curls and forearm strengthning, also use Weider Pro grips to strengthen the fingers, 100 reps each hand helps a fair bit.



:msp_ohmy: Can a decomp be put on it? LOl


----------



## jimdad07

You guys remember that old dealer Mary gets a lot of her parts saws form and the one I get stuff for older saws from every now and then? He had some Partners on the the shelf for sale he was selling. I may have to get out there and see what he has again sometime. I have also had a strange hankering for some older Poulan Pro saws for some reason. I think I just need more saws period.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I may do that some day.But not till I have done a lot more saws first! That cylinder is a little hard to find! LOL



Start out by just adjusting the squish, that does not take any grinding.


----------



## tbone75

:biggrin: That saw is going to be so much fun!!!!!!! I may not llike all the others after running that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_ohmy: Can a decomp be put on it? LOl



Not this cylinder, it is the most sought after cylinder for these saws....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Start out by just adjusting the squish, that does not take any grinding.



I brought Frankensaw to 180# compression by adjusting the squish, it started out at 150# cold. You can gain a lot from adjusting squish.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You guys remember that old dealer Mary gets a lot of her parts saws form and the one I get stuff for older saws from every now and then? He had some Partners on the the shelf for sale he was selling. I may have to get out there and see what he has again sometime. I have also had a strange hankering for some older Poulan Pro saws for some reason. I think I just need more saws period.



If he has any 500 or 5000+ saws he wants to sell I would be very interested.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Start out by just adjusting the squish, that does not take any grinding.



Try it without the base gasket and see what I got.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I brought Frankensaw to 180# compression by adjusting the squish, it started out at 150# cold. You can gain a lot from adjusting squish.



You certainly can...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Try it without the base gasket and see what I got.



That`s right, we always start out from that piont. The 064 piston will hit the top of the cylinder without a gasket.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not this cylinder, it is the most sought after cylinder for these saws....:hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_thumbsup: I see them asking about them non decomp cylinders all the time!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_thumbsup: I see them asking about them non decomp cylinders all the time!



I beat them all to it and grabbed up some 4-5 years ago....LOL...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Try it without the base gasket and see what I got.



You will want to make some kind of a gasket, Jerry likes to use brass shim stock. I know you can use beer cans (soda cans won't work, too girly for a chainsaw).


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If he has any 500 or 5000+ saws he wants to sell I would be very interested.



Them saws seem to be growing on you LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> If he has any 500 or 5000+ saws he wants to sell I would be very interested.



No problem Jerry, if I see any there next time I am out to see him I'll let you know.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s right, we always start out from that piont. The 064 piston will hit the top of the cylinder without a gasket.



Wow never seen that yet! Everything I have done so far had lots of room without a gasket.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You will want to make some kind of a gasket, Jerry likes to use brass shim stock. I know you can use beer cans (soda cans won't work, too girly for a chainsaw).



Soda cans are not flat all the way across the sides from top to bottom, they are thicker in the middle.


----------



## jimdad07

Hate to go but I have to head for bed, have to work on a simulation trailer tomorrow and it is not going to be a pleasant morning at all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> No problem Jerry, if I see any there next time I am out to see him I'll let you know.



Thanks Jim.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You will want to make some kind of a gasket, Jerry likes to use brass shim stock. I know you can use beer cans (soda cans won't work, too girly for a chainsaw).



I like the brass.I can find that stuff around here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Them saws seem to be growing on you LOL



Yep,..I am having way too much fun with them...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Jim.



I bet Ron has some LOL One for sure.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hate to go but I have to head for bed, have to work on a simulation trailer tomorrow and it is not going to be a pleasant morning at all.



Nite Jim have fun tomorrow! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wow never seen that yet! Everything I have done so far had lots of room without a gasket.



Machining the base will do that....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath

boo...just keeping you boys honest and awake.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Machining the base will do that....:hmm3grin2orange:



Well I haven't did that yet. LOL Got one in mind to try.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bet Ron has some LOL One for sure.



But Ron doesn`t know what to do with them, he is way too conservative....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> boo...just keeping you boys honest and awake.



WOW......Cliff again


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well I haven't did that yet. LOL Got one in mind to try.



Works very well but you gots to know what you are doing.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> But Ron doesn`t know what to do with them, he is way too conservative....:hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange: That may stir him into action LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> boo...just keeping you boys honest and awake.



We be awake but not totally honest...LOL:hmm3grin2orange:
How you doing you big slacker...?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Works very well but you gots to know what you are doing.



Yes....And I am not there yet! LOL


----------



## caleath

doing good jerry watching some football...how are you?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: That may stir him into action LOL



He`s been too quiet lately, needs a kick in the seat of his pants....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> doing good jerry watching some football...how are you?



I am doing very well Cliff, I have been very busy all summer but slowed down some the last 3 weeks but still do a little each day. Got lots on my plate and looking forward to my daughters being home for Christmas.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He`s been too quiet lately, needs a kick in the seat of his pants....LOL



We need to get him wound back up! He needs to build some saws! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> We need to get him wound back up! He needs to build some saws! LOL



When it gets colder I think he stays in the house more...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am doing very well Cliff, I have been very busy all summer but slowed down some the last 3 weeks but still do a little each day. Got lots on my plate and looking forward to my daughters being home for Christmas.



Now that sounds like a great time! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When it gets colder I think he stays in the house more...:hmm3grin2orange:



I don't blame him! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now that sounds like a great time! :msp_thumbsup:



Things are getting readied for the season, I put the tree up inside today and hung 200' of outside lights today. It was -8 to -6 C here today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't blame him! :msp_thumbsup:



Yeah, I like it warm in the shop also, not as warm as in the house but around 60 is good for working on small stuff.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Things are getting readied for the season, I put the tree up inside today and hung 200' of outside lights today. It was -8 to -6 C here today.



The OL put our tree up 2 weeks ago LOL She likes doing all that stuff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The OL put our tree up 2 weeks ago LOL She likes doing all that stuff.



My wife will decorate it but she can`t lift one or set it up in the stand.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, I like it warm in the shop also, not as warm as in the house but around 60 is good for working on small stuff.



I could go for that just fine.My shop gets way to hot with that stove in the basement!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I could go for that just fine.My shop gets way to hot with that stove in the basement!



The oil furnace in the shop keeps it fairly even.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My wife will decorate it but she can`t lift one or set it up in the stand.



Ours is a fake one.But I have to put it up for her.Then its all hers LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The oil furnace in the shop keeps it fairly even.



When I get my shop built it will be a lot better!Getting the heat upstairs takes a little extra.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ours is a fake one.But I have to put it up for her.Then its all hers LOL



We have a real nice fake tree that we bought after our daughters left home for university, they now come back home for Christmas and want to see a real tree like they always had when they grew up.


----------



## tbone75

I thought you would use wood heat out there?Oil is much easier!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I thought you would use wood heat out there?Oil is much easier!



Need heat in there all the time so that water and stuff don`t freeze.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have a real nice fake tree that we bought after our daughters l;eft home for university, they now come back home for Christmas and want to see a real tree like they always had when they grew up.



I bought potted ones 2 years then planted them.But the Deer ate them!So I gave up on that! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Need heat in there all the time so that water and stuff don`t freeze.



Yep tryed wood heat in the body shop one year.Didn't work so well LOL Oil the next year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bought potted ones 2 years then planted them.But the Deer ate them!So I gave up on that! LOL



I had around 100 of them growing, kept them sheared and shaped real nice, when they reached near 8' someone stole 90 odd of them in one night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep tryed wood heat in the body shop one year.Didn't work so well LOL Oil the next year.



Too many things nowadays that can`t get frozen or they are toast.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had around 100 of them growing, kept them sheared and shaped real nice, when they reached near 8' someone stole 90 odd of them in one night.



WOW! That takes some balls! Rotten SOBs


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too many things nowadays that can`t get frozen or they are toast.



I lost some stuff that year!But I learned my lesson good! LOL


----------



## BIGBORE577

*Go Ahead*

Won't say a thing, as you all know, I will never get into a beef, LOL! However, what happened to Pioneerguy600 really blows! But, you all know that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BIGBORE577 said:


> Won't say a thing, as you all know, I will never get into a beef, LOL! However, what happened to Pioneerguy600 really blows! But, you all know that.



How you doing Jay,..long time no hear?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> WOW! That takes some balls! Rotten SOBs



Yep, dead of night during a little snowfall, must have had a sale for them someplace.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, dead of night during a little snowfall, must have had a sale for them someplace.



Yes they get good money out of them!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes they get good money out of them!



They had to work their hineys off to get them, they had to pull them near a quarter mile to get them to the truck. Bet they were tired....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They had to work their hineys off to get them, they had to pull them near a quarter mile to get them to the truck. Bet they were tired....LOL



I guess they worked a little for them. LOL That was a lot of trees in one night!


----------



## BIGBORE577

Been a rough life big brother with lots of curves that, I would rather not discuss except with you and and few others. Modifiedmark, Ultra and Thall perhaps. It has not been good, almost killed me. Fortunately, I feel good to be back here once again, at least in small increments.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I guess they worked a little for them. LOL That was a lot of trees in one night!



Had to be a few of them and they had to be good workers, yes 90 trees in 10-12 hours would be a good bit of work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BIGBORE577 said:


> Been a rough life big brother with lots of curves that, I would rather not discuss except with you and and few others. Modifiedmark, Ultra and Thall perhaps. It has not been good, almost killed me. Fortunately, I feel good to be back here once again, at least in small increments.



I often wondered what you were up to, at one time you posted often on AS but then you just dropped out of sight. Sorry to hear you had a rough ride.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had to be a few of them and they had to be good workers, yes 90 trees in 10-12 hours would be a good bit of work.



Greedy I would say!Arse holes


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Greedy I would say!Arse holes



They left me and my brother 10 trees, guess they ran out of time or they totally filled up the truck. There was one of those high top/freight trucks seen in the area earlier in the evening.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They left me and my brother 10 trees, guess they ran out of time or they totally filled up the truck. There was one of those high top/freight trucks seen in the area earlier in the evening.



They had that all planed in advance!Have to for that load!


----------



## BIGBORE577

pioneerguy600 said:


> I often wondered what you were up to, at one time you posted often on AS but then you just dropped out of sight. Sorry to hear you had a rough ride.



Rough is an understatment when you see a loved one self destruct. However I would like to live beyond that point and get involved once again. I know, I may be rusty and have never brought the same sort of knowledge to the boards as someone like you. However, being a part of it was certainly was a pleasure.


----------



## tbone75

BIGBORE577 said:


> Rough is an understatment when you see a loved one self destruct. However I would like to live beyond that point and get involved once again. I know, I may be rusty and have never brought the same sort of knowledge to the boards as someone like you. However, being a part of it was certainly was a pleasure.



I don't know anything and they let me hang around LOL


----------



## BIGBORE577

tbone75 said:


> I don't know anything and they let me hang around LOL



Thanks Bro! LOL! You have a Dolmar in your signature and can see why!


----------



## tbone75

BIGBORE577 said:


> Thanks Bro! LOL! You have a Dolmar in your signature and can see why!



Thanks to Jerry I have that saw!Still can't see why he let me get it from him?Must have felt sorry for me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

BIGBORE577 said:


> Rough is an understatment when you see a loved one self destruct. However I would like to live beyond that point and get involved once again. I know, I may be rusty and have never brought the same sort of knowledge to the boards as someone like you. However, being a part of it was certainly was a pleasure.



I for one always enjoyed reading your posts aand felt you contributed to this site as much as most do on here. I only post about things I have experience with, limited as it is.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks to Jerry I have that saw!Still can't see why he let me get it from him?Must have felt sorry for me :hmm3grin2orange:



You needed to experience the Sachs Dolmars, you had none and I have more than a few.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I for one always enjoyed reading your posts aand felt you contributed to this site as much as most do on here. I only post about things I have experience with, limited as it is.



:hmm3grin2orange: Limited ! Now that is funny :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You needed to experience the Sachs Dolmars, you had none and I have more than a few.



You got me hooked! :msp_thumbsup: And you got me on the Pioneers too!


----------



## BIGBORE577

tbone75 said:


> Thanks to Jerry I have that saw!Still can't see why he let me get it from him?Must have felt sorry for me :hmm3grin2orange:



Jerry is the bomb! As many others are here, I'm sure I let some down. However, most are aware of the circumstainces and hopefully will not hold it against me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well guys its that time for me up here,its closing in on 1:25,..night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well guys its that time for me up here,its closing in on 1:25,..night all.



Have a good one Jerry.I am not far behind you.


----------



## tbone75

BIGBORE577 said:


> Jerry is the bomb! As many others are here, I'm sure I let some down. However, most are aware of the circumstainces and hopefully will not hold it against me.



Jerry is one amazing man!Very happy I can call him a friend!


----------



## BIGBORE577

BIGBORE577 said:


> Jerry is the bomb! As many others are here, I'm sure I let some down. However, most are aware of the circumstainces and hopefully will not hold it against me.



Most don't believe what a simple little Poulan BP655 can accomplish, besides Jerry and a few others. They know who they are and have never argued the case. LOL!


----------



## tbone75

BIGBORE577 said:


> Most don't believe what a simple little Poulan BP655 can accomplish, besides Jerry and a few others. They know who they are and have never argued the case. LOL!



Little and BP655 don't go together LOL


----------



## BIGBORE577

tbone75 said:


> Little and BP655 don't go together LOL



No chit! Gotta check with the other saws and others we run here. Not trying to be an arse!


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> You noticed,...LOL
> The carb nuts encroaching on the bore give it away?



Looked like staring down a small cannon!



tbone75 said:


> :msp_thumbsup: You got a good saw!



Where? All I saw was that Husky...



tbone75 said:


> I don't know anything and they let me hang around LOL



I'm still here and I know less than you!



BIGBORE577 said:


> Jerry is the bomb! As many others are here, I'm sure I let some down. However, most are aware of the circumstainces and hopefully will not hold it against me.



I've let a few folks down before. Welcome back.


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlack time is over , ZZZSlackers ! Stihl dreaming ?


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Dan....Has it cooled down yet up your way?? +8 here this AM...ground firmed up just enough yesterday to be able to get the tractor in and out of the woods finally...forwarded out, trucked home and gat stacked about a cord of fit firewood yesterday be fore the wife snagged me to go to Bangor shopping......back at it today...


----------



## dancan

19f this am but we got 39's and a 50 coming this week , the ground is still saturated and the lakes and rivers are still on the high side , I don't think we'll get firm ground here till mid January ,


----------



## dancan

They're still trying to get a ferry running from Yarmouth to Bangor .
Lots of people from here want to go shopping there .


----------



## Cantdog

I'd be happy to see them get the CAT going again from Yarmouth to Bar Harbor then it's just a 45 min drive to Bangor. It also makes coming up your way quicker and more interesting. I've made that trip 3 times, twice on the bike and once in the car. The first passage was with the bike but on the old Blue Nose...that was a slow boat to Yarmouth...the CAT sure fixed that!! The other two trips were 1 each on either of the CATs. There is something to be said for going across the bay at 40-50 MPH instead of 12...

Things aren't hard here yet either but my 4WD tractor is light and has wide, chained turf tires for great flotation. It just needs a 2-3 inches of frozen ground/ice to travel on. It was good yesterday but will be better today after it not getting above freezing all day yesterday and another night of 8-10. Now if I can get all the wood out before it snows all will be well....


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Seems pretty odd to me to be worrying about the ground firming up versus heavy snow cover in mid-December. This morning is the first real cold we've seen.


----------



## dancan

If they get a ferry running it'll be smaller and slower than the Cat .


----------



## Cantdog

Mill_wannabe said:


> Seems pretty odd to me to be worrying about the ground firming up versus heavy snow cover in mid-December. This morning is the first real cold we've seen.



Well...I have wood on the ground that I have not been able to get to because of mud....as of yesterday I can now drive to it, which is great and I would rather finish getting it out quickly now before I have to start digging in the snow for it. The only thing I see as odd is the fact that it's been 40-50 degrees every day instead of the usual cold we get this time of yr.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Got to get that stove fired up a little better! Burr !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> If they get a ferry running it'll be smaller and slower than the Cat .



I haven't heard much on this end. So they are thinking of going back to a low speed, displacement hull?? To bad they couldn't make the CATs pay for themselves as they really cut travel time down. But even a regular ferry type would be better than driving the entire way.


----------



## tbone75

Stove is going very good now! had to go check out them saw pics again LOL Man that thing is looking very good!Stihl don't look like anything I sent up there?Sounds likes its one mean saw too! Getting very excited to run that baby! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice and cool here this morning, it would be a nice day in the woods but I have all the wood racks filled to over capicity + about 4 cord cut for my friend for next seasons burning. I could always sell some to make room for more but that seems just like work, takes all the fun out of it.
I think it will still be a long time before this government gets a ferry running to Maine again, its just a money loosing propisition that the NDP party won`t support.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Yeah, that's what I mean. It's late in the year to be waiting for the ground to firm up!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stove is going very good now! had to go check out them saw pics again LOL Man that thing is looking very good!Stihl don't look like anything I sent up there?Sounds likes its one mean saw too! Getting very excited to run that baby! :hmm3grin2orange:



I think it will be the most powerful saw in your lineup but the P62 will be close on its heels power wise, the Stihl will just plain out cut it due to its higher RPM. I am not really satisfied with it yet, the cylinder will be back off for a little more tickling from the grinder, the intake and exhaust are at their limits so its the uppers that will get a wee bit more work on them. Compression will be regulated so its not a total jackass to start it.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry that piston is going out today!Didn't make it to the PO yet.Got several boxes to mail out going all over the country LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think it will be the most powerful saw in your lineup but the P62 will be close on its heels power wise, the Stihl will just plain out cut it due to its higher RPM. I am not really satisfied with it yet, the cylinder will be back off for a little more tickling from the grinder, the intake and exhaust are at their limits so its the uppers that will get a wee bit more work on them. Compression will be regulated so its not a total jackass to start it.



It will be the boss around here! LOL The P62 may be better looking but the 064 will get used more!


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning all. I see some are still in bed. 47 F here with some rain on the way. John sounds in good spirits, must be able to move around pretty well this morning.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Good morning all. I see some are still in bed. 47 F here with some rain on the way. John sounds in good spirits, must be able to move around pretty well this morning.



Yep feeling better today! I may get something done? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry that piston is going out today!Didn't make it to the PO yet.Got several boxes to mail out going all over the country LOL



That will be fine,I probably won`t get to put it through a test for a couple weeks now, once my daughters all get here it will be too busy for me to get any saw time in...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That will be fine,I probably won`t get to put it through a test for a couple weeks now, once my daughters all get here it will be too busy for me to get any saw time in...LOL



Family time is much more important! LOL One lives in California don't she?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It will be the boss around here! LOL The P62 may be better looking but the 064 will get used more!



Yeah, you would want to keep tthe 046 for a work saw with the amount of modification done to it to make it a good running/cutting saw it is not really meant to be a shelf queen. Its ok to have a big Pioneer as a shelf queen as they have earned their reputation.Still good to run them now and then.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Family time is much more important! LOL One lives in California don't she?



Yes ,the teckie one, she lives in SanFrancisco, a block away from the Berkley University.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to run off for a while, got a snowblower carb that needs some attention.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes ,the teckie one, she lives in SanFrancisco, a block away from the Berkley University.



She will freeze her rump off up there! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have to run off for a while, got a snowblower carb that needs some attention.



About time I do something to.Like that Ronderized 350!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> About time I do something to.Like that Ronderized 350!



Well get to it slacker !!!

after a great day of football i have to catch up on all the details and gloat 
then the CL thing.
then the epay thing.
etc.
waiting for it to warm a little,10 deg this mornin,,then go change a couple tires.
then check out a block heater for a friends diesel.
then check wireing and solenoids on another friends OWB.
still got two of my saws sitting in back of wagon i have to take care of and winterize.
then a couple for a friend to fix so he can sell them..two 33cc homelites 
never mind the domestic stuff i have to do inside the house ..


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Yep feeling better today! I may get something done? LOL



Glad you're doing better today. Just don't bite off TOO much too soon.


----------



## Mastermind

Morning friends.......I've been busy lately. 

By how far this thread has moved since my last stop you guys have been too. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Morning friends.......I've been busy lately.
> 
> By how far this thread has moved since my last stop you guys have been too. :hmm3grin2orange:



We do seem to be a bit gabby LOl


----------



## diggers_dad

Mastermind said:


> Morning friends.......I've been busy lately.
> 
> By how far this thread has moved since my last stop you guys have been too. :hmm3grin2orange:



That monkey gets me every time. A most unique avatar.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well get to it slacker !!!
> 
> after a great day of football i have to catch up on all the details and gloat
> then the CL thing.
> then the epay thing.
> etc.
> waiting for it to warm a little,10 deg this mornin,,then go change a couple tires.
> then check out a block heater for a friends diesel.
> then check wireing and solenoids on another friends OWB.
> still got two of my saws sitting in back of wagon i have to take care of and winterize.
> then a couple for a friend to fix so he can sell them..two 33cc homelites
> never mind the domestic stuff i have to do inside the house ..



I am getting to it! LOL Got to do some running around today.PO,Bank and the hardware store to get some weather stripping.Getting all the parts cleaned up for the 350.Don't know why I didn't have that done already?This thing is a mess!Got to be spotless before it goes together! I have a pair of them Homelites!A Ranger and Bandit you want them?They both run good!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> That monkey gets me every time. A most unique avatar.



He needs to put the other one back on there!You ever see the red arse one? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I am getting to it! LOL Got to do some running around today.PO,Bank and the hardware store to get some weather stripping.Getting all the parts cleaned up for the 350.Don't know why I didn't have that done already?This thing is a mess!Got to be spotless before it goes together! I have a pair of them Homelites!A Ranger and Bandit you want them?They both run good!



And i thot we wuz friends


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And i thot we wuz friends



I am sorry I take it back  Can't even give them POS away! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

That snowblower was a mess, carb all rusted up, float stuck on its rusted pin, and something like tar in the fuel bowl. Spark is real weak, it needs a new coil, flywheel and magnets was real rusty, cleaned them up, airgap was good but it still has very weak spark. What a pos, got to remove 5 head bolts to take the recoil housing off along with the electric start and two lower housing bolts, definitely not a friendly machine to service it. The carb and the govenor is another story...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys  
I got some more pictures for my 400 project, should be up in about 10-15 min!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys
> I got some more pictures for my 400 project, should be up in about 10-15 min!



opcorn:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> opcorn:



there up  
There's something on there you might be able to help me with? The coil wire thing? Its a good coil, I just need to figure an efficient way to splice the wires.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> there up
> There's something on there you might be able to help me with? The coil wire thing? Its a good coil, I just need to figure an efficient way to splice the wires.



Is there enough of that wire left sticking out from the coil to solder ona new piece of wire, cover it with a section of shrink tube, apply heat and the tube will shrink down tightly over the splice. Then splice the other end in or crimp on a brass ring end terminal to go on the machine screw at the pionts case.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That snowblower was a mess, carb all rusted up, float stuck on its rusted pin, and something like tar in the fuel bowl. Spark is real weak, it needs a new coil, flywheel and magnets was real rusty, cleaned them up, airgap was good but it still has very weak spark. What a pos, got to remove 5 head bolts to take the recoil housing off along with the electric start and two lower housing bolts, definitely not a friendly machine to service it. The carb and the govenor is another story...LOL



Must have been sitting a very long time? Got a nice box from N.S. today! And sent one to you LOL


----------



## Jon1212

I drove about five minutes down the road this morning, and relized I left my crutches by the front door..........LOL!!! I couldn't see going back to get them after making a clean escape from my kids.......besides my leg is bearing weight okay as long as I resist the urge to do jumping jacks, or use a pogo stick.........:biggrin: I think I should be okay.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Must have been sitting a very long time? Got a nice box from N.S. today! And sent one to you LOL



John I've been meaning to ask you about your use of the *bold large* print.
Does Jerry have a habit of misplacing his reading glasses?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> John I've been meaning to ask you about your use of the *bold large* print.
> Does Jerry have a habit of misplacing his reading glasses?



No...That is so I can see it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I drove about five minutes down the road this morning, and relized I left my crutches by the front door..........LOL!!! I couldn't see going back to get them after making a clean escape from my kids.......besides my leg is bearing weight okay as long as I resist the urge to do jumping jacks, or use a pogo stick.........:biggrin: I think I should be okay.



Roller skates work?


----------



## Jon1212

Jon1212 said:


> John I've been meaning to ask you about your use of the *bold large* print.
> Does Jerry have a habit of misplacing his reading glasses?





tbone75 said:


> No...That is so I can see it! :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh, okay. Well thanks for clearing this up. *Oops, sorry about that. Is this better?*


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Oh, okay. Well thanks for clearing this up. *Oops, sorry about that. Is this better?*



That is more like it! GOOFBALL :biggrin:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> He needs to put the other one back on there!You ever see the red arse one? :hmm3grin2orange:



Didn't like the red one.



tbone75 said:


> I am getting to it! LOL Got to do some running around today.PO,Bank and the hardware store to get some weather stripping.Getting all the parts cleaned up for the 350.Don't know why I didn't have that done already?This thing is a mess!Got to be spotless before it goes together! I have a pair of them Homelites!A Ranger and Bandit you want them?They both run good!



Let's talk...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Didn't like the red one.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's talk...



I will find a box! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I will find a box! :hmm3grin2orange:



I'll have to come up with some tradin' stuff. Got any needs? I have part of a Husky 50 and a 55 tank. Also a 61 cylinder. I'm going to make a junk run next week so maybe I'll see something you need.


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> I'll have to come up with some tradin' stuff. Got any needs? I have part of a Husky 50 and a 55 tank. Also a 61 cylinder. I'm going to make a junk run next week so maybe I'll see something you need.



If you come across some of those magnifying reading glasses like Mr Magoo's, John could use a pair of those for sure...........


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I'll have to come up with some tradin' stuff. Got any needs? I have part of a Husky 50 and a 55 tank. Also a 61 cylinder. I'm going to make a junk run next week so maybe I'll see something you need.



Junk run! Let me know what you run across? I am taking the OL pawn shopping tomorrow LOL I don't have nothing to go with them Husky parts? LOL May be needing some Husky 65 stuff?A coil for sure.I want to see if it can be switched over from points? I have bars for them saws but they aren't the best.I will send them too!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> If you come across some of those magnifying reading glasses like Mr Magoo's, John could use a pair of those for sure...........



Don't you have to go get your crutches? Or did the kids hide them? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Don't you have to go get your crutches? Or did the kids hide them? :hmm3grin2orange:



I sold them at the recycler.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I sold them at the recycler.



So your on the roller skates now! Take pics! This could be real funny :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> So your on the roller skates now! Take pics! This could be real funny :hmm3grin2orange:



No skates. Besides I don't think you should be laughing to hard........ya' might bust a gut......literally............


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Must have been sitting a very long time? Got a nice box from N.S. today! And sent one to you LOL



Only been sitting since last spring but it was not working right last winter either.
Good to hear it got there before Christmas, check the cylinder good for aluminum transfer.


----------



## jimdad07

Created a monster out of my wife's little brother. He just called and said he picked up an 051av for $40, not bad at all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only been sitting since last spring but it was not working right last winter either.
> Good to hear it got there before Christmas, check the cylinder good for aluminum transfer.



There is a little in there.Easy to clean up!That is one big piston!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> There is a little in there.Easy to clean up!That is one big piston!



"That's what she said"


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> No skates. Besides I don't think you should be laughing to hard........ya' might bust a gut......literally............



Party pooper :msp_mad:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Party pooper :msp_mad:



You must have me confused with Stihl Sawing............


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> "That's what she said"



As long as it makes me happy! Must be pick on T-Bone today? :hmm3grin2orange: Or your just bored? :hmm3grin2orange: Plus I am easy.And cheap! :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> You must have me confused with Stihl Sawing............



I didn't say you chit your pants? How about you rained on my parade?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> As long as it makes me happy! Must be pick on T-Bone today? :hmm3grin2orange: Or your just bored? :hmm3grin2orange: Plus I am easy.And cheap! :biggrin:



I only pick on fellow Goofballs. There are plenty of folks on here I ignore out of principle, and others I ignore for lack of humor. However, you my friend are a man of high human standards, with a tremendous sense of humor. Therefore you get the full compliment of my sarcastic, and wisecracking nature.....................................Besides you dish it out as good as, or better than you get.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I only pick on fellow Goofballs. There are plenty of folks on here I ignore out of principle, and others I ignore for lack of humor. However, you my friend are a man of high human standards, with a tremendous sense of humor. Therefore you get the full compliment of my sarcastic, and wisecracking nature.....................................Besides you dish it out as good as, or better than you get.



:hmm3grin2orange: Guess I got to agree? GOOFBALL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

Hey Jon!
No on the Hoo-Hoos, that does look like fun though.
Dig a little deeper.


----------



## jimdad07

Little snot just told me he also walked out of there with a Craftsman 3.7 and a Pioneer 11,000 (that's the number he gave me maybe Jerry can clarify) along with the 051av for a total of $100. The Pioneer is a runner.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> As long as it makes me happy! Must be pick on T-Bone today? :hmm3grin2orange: Or your just bored? :hmm3grin2orange: Plus I am easy.And cheap! :biggrin:



I think those turd fumes have finally gone to your head. It's ok John, you'll see the light and burn them all soon enough.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I think those turd fumes have finally gone to your head. It's ok John, you'll see the light and burn them all soon enough.



Just finished cleaning up a HUSKY! :hmm3grin2orange: It was not as dirty as that Stihl I just did! LOL


----------



## caleath

boy you guys are a disappointment slackers for sure


----------



## sachsmo

caleath said:


> boy you guys are a disappointment slackers for sure



Look what the cat drug in.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> boy you guys are a disappointment slackers for sure



Look its the #1 slacker himself! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Cliff I think that you should let John know the pain that Huskies cause their owners, at least during the breakouts anyhow.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Jim, I like the new picture!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Cliff I think that you should let John know the pain that Huskies cause their owners, at least during the breakouts anyhow.:hmm3grin2orange:



Do I got to go back and find that page again Jim?


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Jim, I like the new picture!!!



Thanks, I finally figured out how to do it, it only took two years on here


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Do I got to go back and find that page again Jim?



He says it starts as a mild itching sensation and then escalates into a full blown rash.:yoyo:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> He says it starts as a mild itching sensation and then escalates into a full blown rash.:yoyo:



Yep .... Your going to make me go find that post where you wanted a HUSKY! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Yep .... Your going to make me go find that post where you wanted a HUSKY! :msp_sneaky:



I was punished for saying that, punished hard by the saw Gods with my new Dolly. I will never again say that given the chance I would love to have something like a 395xp or anything like that if the right deal came along. I am a changed man, I have seen the cream sickle light and the redish orange light of my Dollies.


----------



## tbone75

I rember what them Stihls did to poor Ron! About did him in! :eek2:


----------



## tbone75

You guys should be more like me and like them all!Well not so sure about them Macs?


----------



## Cantdog

Well Gentlemen...my "new to me" Jonsered 630 West Coast finally arived today. The mail lady pointed to a bad looking box in the back of her Bronco an said "Don't get impaled on that....whatever it is!!" HMMMM......there was 8" of the clutch end of a 24" bar sticking out the side of a battered good sized box. That's pretty straight now, I thought and once in the shop pulled the bar out of the hole in the box, sighted it...and it was straight...OK... unpacked the rest of the saw and it pretty was much as the pics had been on ebay. The saw obviously had very few hrs and was very clean on the outside but not just recently cleaned. The bar needed dressing and squareing.......did that and got the near new oregon full skip chain on it and mounted to the saw....gassed and oiled, went outside and she fired on the third pull...idled ok..spooled up ok, so I shut it off and grabbed a carb screw driver and headed to the woods. I cut a half dozen 18" dia sections of firewood and cut good but the idle was all over the place....OH Great......adjusted the "L" and the idle screw but still very unpredictable idle..either reving up or idle down and stall...of course you imediately overthink the problem and suspect seals, carb, bad compression etc. etc. So back to the shop I go and tear into it.....I figured check the fuel line and kit the carb first....fuel line was great nice and flexable but not squishy. This kind of felt like a sticking throttle shaft/linkage, so I was fussing with the throttle shaft and noticed that it moved in and out (left and right) a lot more than it should........pulled the carb....and found.....the screw that holds the throttle plate to the shaft was about 2 turns loose...EEEEKKKK!!!! I took it apart, cleaned it up and put a drop of blue loctite on it and centered it with the shaft and the bore and put a good tighten on it. Phew!!!!... that was freaking close...way to close....put the whole thing back together cleaning carb area, flywheel, area and cyl area. This saw had little use and though very clean on the outside the inside (under all the covers)had never been cleaned, I don't believe. Took it back outside and it started second pull and with a bit of adjustment idled perfect and spooled up sweet as well...saw no point in doing the carb..don't think anything would make it run better. (Without porting LOL)


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> You guys should be more like me and like them all!Well not so sure about them Macs?



I have 2-3 mini macs you can work on. It will make a sane man insane.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well Gentlemen...my "new to me" Jonsered 630 West Coast finally arived today. The mail lady pointed to a bad looking box in the back of her Bronco an said "Don't get impaled on that....whatever it is!!" HMMMM......there was 8" of the clutch end of a 24" bar sticking out the side of a battered good sized box. That's pretty straight now, I thought and once in the shop pulled the bar out of the hole in the box, sighted it...and it was straight...OK... unpacked the rest of the saw and it pretty was much as the pics had been on ebay. The saw obviously had very few hrs and was very clean on the outside but not just recently cleaned. The bar needed dressing and squareing.......did that and got the near new oregon full skip chain on it and mounted to the saw....gassed and oiled, went outside and she fired on the third pull...idled ok..spooled up ok, so I shut it off and grabbed a carb screw driver and headed to the woods. I cut a half dozen 18" dia sections of firewood and cut good but the idle was all over the place....OH Great......adjusted the "L" and the idle screw but still very unpredictable idle..either reving up or idle down and stall...of course you imediately overthink the problem and suspect seals, carb, bad compression etc. etc. So back to the shop I go and tear into it.....I figured check the fuel line and kit the carb first....fuel line was great nice and flexable but not squishy. This kind of felt like a sticking throttle shaft/linkage, so I was fussing with the throttle shaft and noticed that it moved in and out (left and right) a lot more than it should........pulled the carb....and found.....the screw that holds the throttle plate to the shaft was about 2 turns loose...EEEEKKKK!!!! I took it apart, cleaned it up and put a drop of blue loctite on it and centered it with the shaft and the bore and put a good tighten on it. Phew!!!!... that was freaking close...way to close....put the whole thing back together cleaning carb area, flywheel, area and cyl area. This saw had little use and though very clean on the outside the inside (under all the covers)had never been cleaned, I don't believe. Took it back outside and it started second pull and with a bit of adjustment idled perfect and spooled up sweet as well...saw no point in doing the carb..don't think anything would make it run better. (Without porting LOL)



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Well Gentlemen...my "new to me" Jonsered 630 West Coast finally arived today. The mail lady pointed to a bad looking box in the back of her Bronco an said "Don't get impaled on that....whatever it is!!" HMMMM......there was 8" of the clutch end of a 24" bar sticking out the side of a battered good sized box. That's pretty straight now, I thought and once in the shop pulled the bar out of the hole in the box, sighted it...and it was straight...OK... unpacked the rest of the saw and it pretty was much as the pics had been on ebay. The saw obviously had very few hrs and was very clean on the outside but not just recently cleaned. The bar needed dressing and squareing.......did that and got the near new oregon full skip chain on it and mounted to the saw....gassed and oiled, went outside and she fired on the third pull...idled ok..spooled up ok, so I shut it off and grabbed a carb screw driver and headed to the woods. I cut a half dozen 18" dia sections of firewood and cut good but the idle was all over the place....OH Great......adjusted the "L" and the idle screw but still very unpredictable idle..either reving up or idle down and stall...of course you imediately overthink the problem and suspect seals, carb, bad compression etc. etc. So back to the shop I go and tear into it.....I figured check the fuel line and kit the carb first....fuel line was great nice and flexable but not squishy. This kind of felt like a sticking throttle shaft/linkage, so I was fussing with the throttle shaft and noticed that it moved in and out (left and right) a lot more than it should........pulled the carb....and found.....the screw that holds the throttle plate to the shaft was about 2 turns loose...EEEEKKKK!!!! I took it apart, cleaned it up and put a drop of blue loctite on it and centered it with the shaft and the bore and put a good tighten on it. Phew!!!!... that was freaking close...way to close....put the whole thing back together cleaning carb area, flywheel, area and cyl area. This saw had little use and though very clean on the outside the inside (under all the covers)had never been cleaned, I don't believe. Took it back outside and it started second pull and with a bit of adjustment idled perfect and spooled up sweet as well...saw no point in doing the carb..don't think anything would make it run better. (Without porting LOL)



That is scary Robin, very scary. I have yet to get my hands on a Johnny Red but you make them sound pretty darn good. There is a dealer in Watertown near me that I may have to visit sometime.


----------



## Cantdog

A few pics so that it actually did happen


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> A few pics so that it actually did happen



That is a nice one for sure Robin, I like the filter setup.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> That is a nice one for sure Robin, I like the filter setup.



Yeah that's part of the original "West Coast" package....the K&N is a bit bent and deformed but no holes or other violations...like a well worn cap LOL!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Yeah that's part of the original "West Coast" package....the K&N is a bit bent and deformed but no holes or other violations...like a well worn cap LOL!!



That's a good way of looking at it. That seems like it would filter great, be a good setup for guys running Alaskan mills.


----------



## 8433jeff

RandyMac said:


> Hey Jon!
> No on the Hoo-Hoos, that does look like fun though.
> Dig a little deeper.



OK Randy, I will.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice red saw Robin.
My 670 Champ seems a little heavy on the vibes transfered through to my hands , is this normal for this series of saw?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice red saw Robin.
> My 670 Champ seems a little heavy on the vibes transfered through to my hands , is this normal for this series of saw?




Well.....the 670 makes more power than the 630 hence more vibe and yours being modified may make perhaps a bit more. However there are two types of AV rubbers..hard and soft. The soft ones absorb the vibes better but don't hold up as well to strain when yanking on a stuck saw or bearing down hard on the saw. The hard ones hold up to abuse better but transfer the vibes more. But in the end the 670/268XP/272XP are the largest and hotest top ends of this family and just make more shake...


----------



## tbone75

Guys I am going to bed ! LOL Didn't get much saw work done.To many honey dos LOL You all take care and have a good one! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well.....the 670 makes more power than the 630 hence more vibe and yours being modified may make perhaps a bit more. However there are two types of AV rubbers..hard and soft. The soft ones absorb the vibes better but don't hold up as well to strain when yanking on a stuck saw or bearing down hard on the saw. The hard ones hold up to abuse better but transfer the vibes more. But in the end the 670/268XP/272XP are the largest and hotest top ends of this family and just make more shake...



Ok, ..I did change out the rubber mounts as the ones in it when I got it from the parts box were bent and dodgey looking. There were more than a dozen new black rubber mounts in the box so I just put some of them in, they were solid and don`t feel soft.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey cliffy  
Spacemule is a poopstirer! Learned that.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guys I am going to bed ! LOL Didn't get much saw work done.To many honey dos LOL You all take care and have a good one! :msp_thumbsup:



Now that must be a record, John going off to bed before 12, next thing he will be going to bed the same time Dan does....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Did everyone go to bed? Lol 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGBORE577

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Did everyone go to bed? Lol
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Not me with a pristine 920 and 2094, both bad boys! Mac 125's perhaps not, still hot rod wood eaters.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hmmm.. What happend to the wild thing?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGBORE577

Space, just misunderstood, a good guy at heart. I will probably eat those words!:msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

Stihl dreaming ? ZZZSlackers !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Wow, Robin, nice save on the 630. It would have been sad to ingest a screw in that nice saw. It's a beauty!


----------



## Cantdog

Mill_wannabe said:


> Wow, Robin, nice save on the 630. It would have been said to ingest a screw in that nice saw. It's a beauty!



Yes it was....just chit luck...it wouldn't have stayed there very much longer and that would have turned the whole thing into a parts saw. It's a good thing I went right after it instead of fussing with it and wasting time trying to tune out/away from the problem. It more than likely would have swallowed the throttle plate as well as the screw and washer. 

It's a very sweet saw, quiet..the intake sound is louder than the exhaust, starts right up and runs very smooth. As I said this saw hasn't seen hardly any use in it's 27 yrs. The wear points that are common to these saws with many hrs are nonexistant...machine marks are still on the original piston. More wear from riding around in truck/sitting a garage etc. than cutting time.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys. Sitting on a job site waiting for a crane to get here. Have to put a 15ton rooftop unit on a nursing home this morning. Robin that was a very lucky find you had there, that would have been sad indeed.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey everyone body! Lol 
In omaha now... Colder then a witches tit on the fourth of july.  
Suppose tto be getting my new homie 550 in that I bought  its suppose to run, guy,said it only needs small things to get running great :cheeers: my kinda saw haha. Thinking of about a 24" bar to throw on it. 
I got a stihl 08s/s10 in the mail the other day from the christmas give away I hope to tear into soon enough, pulling good comp about 140 if I remember right. Forgot to check spark but brianssaws said it wont take much to get it running. 
It has an ol patch job where someone put a big ol hole on the crankcase where the recoil is... I wont bother with it, there is bo hole.going intoo the crank itself so it should be goodto go. 
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure didn't have much to say last night?I got some up and down all night sleep. Raining all day today and tomorrow.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning john, I know how you feel about the up an down all night! 
Did you ever get that 150 homie runin I sent you?
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys sure didn't have much to say last night?I got some up and down all night sleep. Raining all day today and tomorrow.



I could not get on site much last night, did not get the server is busy crap but it took forever to make the connection. I tried closing out the site and reentering again but for some reason it would set there and all I could see was the , waiting to connect to Arborist Site. I could get on anywhere else so it was not my computer or the server on my end.


----------



## roncoinc

038 anybody ? 10 miles from me.

stihl chainsaw 038

you call and i can pick up.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 038 anybody ? 10 miles from me.
> 
> stihl chainsaw 038
> 
> you call and i can pick up.



You bet!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> 038 anybody ? 10 miles from me.
> 
> stihl chainsaw 038
> 
> you call and i can pick up.



Looks real nice, wonder if its a Magnum? Thanks for posting this, Ron.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks real nice, wonder if its a Magnum? Thanks for posting this, Ron.



He said its 69cc needs a chain break.Ron can pick it up any time!


----------



## tbone75

Thanks a bunch Ron


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thanks a bunch Ron



I pm'ed you.
you want me to go get it ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He said its 69cc needs a chain break.Ron can pick it up any time!



You must have called him. I don`t see that in the add. The chain/clutch cover does not look right from the little of it I can see in the pict.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> I pm'ed you.
> you want me to go get it ?



Called,no answer,left message.
John,you may want to PM me a number i can call if i see something when i go look at it ?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You must have called him. I don`t see that in the add. The chain/clutch cover does not look right from the little of it I can see in the pict.



What should i look for when i see it ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Called,no answer,left message.
> John,you may want to PM me a number i can call if i see something when i go look at it ?



I did LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What should i look for when i see it ?



He said the chain break is messed up.Maybe the cover is too?Clutch cover is no problem as long as the crank case is OK?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> What should i look for when i see it ?



For that price Ron, if it has good compression and the piston & cylinder is not scored then it is well worth that price. The clutch cover can be replaced easily as well as the chainbrake parts.


----------



## tbone75

He said the handle is a little bent also.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> For that price Ron, if it has good compression and the piston & cylinder is not scored then it is well worth that price. The clutch cover can be replaced easily as well as the chainbrake parts.



OK,charging cell phone and waiting for him to call.
told him some crazy guy from ohio wanted me to pick it up for im ! LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He said the chain break is messed up.Maybe the cover is too?Clutch cover is no problem as long as the crank case is OK?



Only thing I ever saw once was the pin that the brake handle fits on was broke off the case on the clutch side,doesn`t happen often but this saw may have had a hard impact on the clutch side,hence the different cover. I would look under there to make shure a new handle can be hooked up correctly.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,charging cell phone and waiting for him to call.
> told him some crazy guy from ohio wanted me to pick it up for im ! LOL !



Yep some nut in Ohio :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He said the handle is a little bent also.



Ok, make double shure to check that clutch side over carefully, that saw sounds like it took a hard knock to clutch side.


----------



## roncoinc

I know the little tab the brake mounts to,will check,and inside also.

just got a call from a guy wants me to pick up some wood all cut but to big for his electric splitter,bring mine over and load my truck with free wood 

now to check nutty buddies pm's


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok, make double shure to check that clutch side over carefully, that saw sounds like it took a hard knock to clutch side.



I think it may have?Bent handle and funny looking clutch cover.As long as I can fix it I don't mind a bit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I know the little tab the brake mounts to,will check,and inside also.
> 
> just got a call from a guy wants me to pick up some wood all cut but to big for his electric splitter,bring mine over and load my truck with free wood
> 
> now to check nutty buddies pm's



Free wood, now that could be a priority....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I know the little tab the brake mounts to,will check,and inside also.
> 
> just got a call from a guy wants me to pick up some wood all cut but to big for his electric splitter,bring mine over and load my truck with free wood
> 
> now to check nutty buddies pm's



Good deal Ron! Free wood to boot!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to take off, will check back in later..


----------



## tbone75

My Tach showed up yesterday!Now to get on the generator.


----------



## roncoinc

I got tie downs to strap it to the roof so it dont stink up the inside of the car 
still no call from him.


----------



## Somesawguy

tbone75 said:


> My Tach showed up yesterday!Now to get on the generator.



Looks nice!


----------



## tbone75

I got theses saws boxed up for Marc.I may get them sent out today? Poor guy LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got tie downs to strap it to the roof so it dont stink up the inside of the car
> still no call from him.



:hmm3grin2orange: Yep they do have a funny smell to them? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Somesawguy said:


> Looks nice!



Ron says they work very good!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got tie downs to strap it to the roof so it dont stink up the inside of the car
> still no call from him.



Ron I got to go play in the shop.So if you need to call me use the home number.My cell don't work down there.Be back in a bit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I got tie downs to strap it to the roof so it dont stink up the inside of the car
> still no call from him.



I was wondering how you were going to transport it, thought you might need to take the truck, pick up the free wood and put the saw on top of the load, or not...LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> My Tach showed up yesterday!Now to get on the generator.



Let me know how that works out and where you got it. I've been itching to try one of those but don't want to spend $100 for the big name kind.



roncoinc said:


> I got tie downs to strap it to the roof so it dont stink up the inside of the car
> still no call from him.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



tbone75 said:


> I got theses saws boxed up for Marc.I may get them sent out today? Poor guy LOL



*Shoot me a PM and let me know how much I owe. * I ordered a new ring for the Wildthing you sent Digger. We're gonna try to take compression readings before and after to see if there's a difference. I think he wants to play a little with that saw and I think it will be good for him so I'm gonna encourage it. He's beginning to understand the whole concept of how a two stroke works and the importance of air flow, compression, air leaks, etc... It's been good for both of us.


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady just dropped off a box from N.Y..Look what someone wrote on it!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Let me know how that works out and where you got it. I've been itching to try one of those but don't want to spend $100 for the big name kind.
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> *Shoot me a PM and let me know how much I owe. * I ordered a new ring for the Wildthing you sent Digger. We're gonna try to take compression readings before and after to see if there's a difference. I think he wants to play a little with that saw and I think it will be good for him so I'm gonna encourage it. He's beginning to understand the whole concept of how a two stroke works and the importance of air flow, compression, air leaks, etc... It's been good for both of us.



I think 1,000,000,000.00 should cover it :hmm3grin2orange: Or we will get even some other time :hmm3grin2orange: I want to see what you may come up with? LOL You run across a lot more stuff than I do!


----------



## 8433jeff

tbone75 said:


> Mail lady just dropped off a box from N.Y..Look what someone wrote on it!:msp_sneaky:



You can't lie with the US mail, least on the outside.


----------



## tbone75

Got all the 350 parts cleaned up.Dang what a mess!What ever was on there had to be scraped off?It didn't wash off?


----------



## tbone75

This looks like a box full of fun to me :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> You can't lie with the US mail, least on the outside.



:msp_flapper:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning john, I know how you feel about the up an down all night!
> Did you ever get that 150 homie runin I sent you?
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Nope LOL I have 3 of them in a pile.But they just keep getting moved down the list.


----------



## roncoinc

I think i did ok today..
picked up this POS for $50 !! 







now to find an air tight container to store it in !! LOL !!


----------



## 8433jeff

roncoinc said:


> I think i did ok today..
> picked up this POS for $50 !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to find an air tight container to store it in !! LOL !!



I'll send $55 and another can of spray-deal?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think i did ok today..
> picked up this POS for $50 !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to find an air tight container to store it in !! LOL !!



I like the air freshener :hmm3grin2orange: Bet you sprayed it down good before you even touched it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I like the air freshener :hmm3grin2orange: Bet you sprayed it down good before you even touched it! :hmm3grin2orange:



didnt touch it !! 
used a rag.
bungy cords held it on roof.
now sitting in "storage" shed,NOT the shop !!
be a good project.
starter cover first thing so start looking,that will get it running.
didnt think for $50 could get hurt.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> didnt touch it !!
> used a rag.
> bungy cords held it on roof.
> now sitting in "storage" shed,NOT the shop !!
> be a good project.
> starter cover first thing so start looking,that will get it running.
> didnt think for $50 could get hurt.



No way that hurt anything! I will be looking for a starter.Shouldn't be to hard to find. Thanks Ron  That looks in a lot better shape than the one I have here now! But I can have 2 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I think 1,000,000,000.00 should cover it :hmm3grin2orange: Or we will get even some other time :hmm3grin2orange: I want to see what you may come up with? LOL You run across a lot more stuff than I do!



I can't even count that high. No way my bank would cover that check. I'll see what I come up with next week.



8433jeff said:


> I'll send $55 and another can of spray-deal?



$65 and two cans.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I can't even count that high. No way my bank would cover that check. I'll see what I come up with next week.
> 
> 
> 
> $65 and two cans.



Nope all mine mine mine! :hmm3grin2orange: Don't be in no hurry finding something!I think I still owe you anyway! :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

My Nephew stopped to borrow my 046 again. Told him this time you hit a cement block with it just stop and buy me a new chain! LOL Can't tell him no because he does to much for me all the time. :bang: Already told him I get this 064 back don't ask!No one but me uses that monster! :smile2:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> My Nephew stopped to borrow my 046 again. Told him this time you hit a cement block with it just stop and buy me a new chain! LOL Can't tell him no because he does to much for me all the time. :bang: Already told him I get this 064 back don't ask!No one but me uses that monster! :smile2:



You may use that 064, but I'll wager it will be a two man operation............your Nephew starts it, picks it up, and then hands it to you to use.............LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> You may use that 064, but I'll wager it will be a two man operation............your Nephew starts it, picks it up, and then hands it to you to use.............LOL!!!!



Its not that heavy! :hmm3grin2orange: I can use in small spurts LOL I got some big maples just waiting to meet it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff

diggers_dad said:


> $65 and two cans.



Deal. Let me know where to send the air freshener. I'll throw in some latex gloves so your Husky stained fingers don't muck up my new saw.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Marc you have a box full of little Homie turds on the way!I sent it cheap! LOL May get there next year? :biggrin:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> I think i did ok today..
> picked up this POS for $50 !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to find an air tight container to store it in !! LOL !!



FIFTY BUCKS?!??! See what I get for working during the day? Ron scoops the deals out from under me.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Marc you have a box full of little Homie turds on the way!I sent it cheap! LOL May get there next year? :biggrin:



Next year is fine. I haven't played much with those. The Homies and Ryobis never sold well down here, just the Pull-ons.


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> FIFTY BUCKS?!??! See what I get for working during the day? Ron scoops the deals out from under me.



I sure am glad you was at work! I would have missed that deal :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Next year is fine. I haven't played much with those. The Homies and Ryobis never sold well down here, just the Pull-ons.



I have a Ryobi.I like that little saw!


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will have to check on the Poolins for Marc too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Think I found the parts for the 038 too! Starter,flywheel and wrap handle!And a coil for the 65 Husky!! All in the same place!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Congrats on that new beauty john  
I cant blame you not working on them 150s better too work on a saw worth fixing  
Question for you john, you pullin loving guy  haha 
I have the "poulan pro 46cc) saw can I put 3/8 b&c on it? Also a bigger p&c. This is gonna be my next work in progress haha

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Congrats on that new beauty john
> I cant blame you not working on them 150s better too work on a saw worth fixing
> Question for you john, you pullin loving guy  haha
> I have the "poulan pro 46cc) saw can I put 3/8 b&c on it? Also a bigger p&c. This is gonna be my next work in progress haha
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Yes you can run 3/8 on it.Just need to change the sprocket.The P&C I don't think anything else will work?Open the muffler up and port it! They do run good.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Need to get on the hunt for a sprocket and b&c then! Lol I was gonna make this my first port job. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Knees are not enjoying this cold at all.. Mix it in with heavy boxes and they hurt like hell lol! 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I worked all afternooon and in the end I got no further ahead. I thought that I could fix the broken airfilter frame for the 064 and that turned out pretty well but come to find out it won`t fit the fuel tank. Well then I will weld the 064 fuel tank and that turned out to work very well. Now the air filter frame/shroud fits this tank fine and that`s good, the aifilter mount, air filter and the cover all fit now. Pull everything off the saw and replace it all with the repaired 064 parts. Put the carb onand hook up the fuel line, pull the shutoff wires in and hook them up, put the rear handle trigger and presence lever in and the associated springs, place the master control switch in place and it won`t mate up with the trigger. It was then that I noticed a tang was missing from the master control that engages the trigger unit to kick off the choke and high start position...LOL
Now I am on the hunt for a master control assembly for a 064.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I worked all afternooon and in the end I got no further ahead. I thought that I could fix the broken airfilter frame for the 064 and that turned out pretty well but come to find out it won`t fit the fuel tank. Well then I will weld the 064 fuel tank and that turned out to work very well. Now the air filter frame/shroud fits this tank fine and that`s good, the aifilter mount, air filter and the cover all fit now. Pull everything off the saw and replace it all with the repaired 064 parts. Put the carb onand hook up the fuel line, pull the shutoff wires in and hook them up, put the rear handle trigger and presence lever in and the associated springs, place the master control switch in place and it won`t mate up with the trigger. It was then that I noticed a tang was missing from the master control that engages the trigger unit to kick off the choke and high start position...LOL
> Now I am on the hunt for a master control assembly for a 064.



Jerry I am so sorry that saw is such a PIA! What can I do to help?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry I am so sorry that saw is such a PIA! What can I do to help?



This saw is a challenge,..not a PIA,...LOL
I will keep looking for the master control switch for the 064 rear handle/fuel tank assembly. I checked all my eBay sources but tomorrow I will check with my local Stihl parts guy and see if he can get me one. This saw is a lot of fun, I am learning all the little differences between the 066 and the 064, there are many more than most believe as every where I look for parts the listing says it will fit either model but that is far from true...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Jerry I am so sorry that saw is such a PIA! What can I do to help?



STOP sending him creamsickles !!!
THAT would help !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> STOP sending him creamsickles !!!
> THAT would help !



I love working on creamsicles, this saw is more fun than a barrel of drowned Huskies. Heck I can do a R&R on almost any make of saw with my eyes closed, boring, this saw is a challenge I intend to see through to the end....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I love working on creamsicles, this saw is more fun than a barrel of drowned Huskies. Heck I can do a R&R on almost any make of saw with my eyes closed, boring, this saw is a challenge I intend to see through to the end....LOL



I am very happy your having fun! Don't think I would have so much fun? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am very happy your having fun! Don't think I would have so much fun? LOL



Lol,..this saw is going to be full of homemade fixes that I just love to come up with and the fixes should be stronger than the original parts were. Just one part away from being able to take the saw out and run it in some good hardwood...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> STOP sending him creamsickles !!!
> THAT would help !



I know one thing.My Myerized monster will eat yours for breakfast! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

Nice day, BBQing a chicken.


----------



## barneyrb

RandyMac said:


> Nice day, BBQing a chicken.



Is Mr. Beam helping?


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Nice day, BBQing a chicken.



It would have icesicles hanging off it if it was over here...LOL


----------



## tbone75

It would be very very wet here!Rain all day today and tomorrow :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Nice day, BBQing a chicken.



Go ahead rub it in good :msp_razz:


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lol,..this saw is going to be full of homemade fixes that I just love to come up with and the fixes should be stronger than the original parts were. Just one part away from being able to take the saw out and run it in some good hardwood...LOL



That's one of the great thing about working on 'em, especially the old ones. No new parts available. Gotta make something work from scratch.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> STOP sending him creamsickles !!!
> THAT would help !



Says the guy buying and shipping them to Ohio! LOL! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> That's one of the great thing about working on 'em, especially the old ones. No new parts available. Gotta make something work from scratch.



Should be able to get some new stuff for that one?Not sure what all parts are out there?Enough I hope? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Should be able to get some new stuff for that one?Not sure what all parts are out there?Enough I hope? LOL



I can get new parts but they will set you back $400.+ or used ones at around $250+,.. I think the repaired ones will suffice for this rebuild...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can get new parts but they will set you back $400.+ or used ones at around $250+,.. I think the repaired ones will suffice for this rebuild...LOL



Yes repaired is very very good! LOL I was thinking about the throttle lever.


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Says the guy buying and shipping them to Ohio! LOL! :hmm3grin2orange:



He can't keep it.They make him sick! :biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes repaired is very very good! LOL I was thinking about the throttle lever.



Master control lever,..it should be available and it won`t cost all that much, I bought a new one for a 066 last winter and it cost me $24. landed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He can't keep it.They make him sick! :biggrin:



Him maybe,..but I will take all I can get....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Him maybe,..but I will take all I can get....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: Guess I beat you to it? Sorry if I did.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Guess I beat you to it? Sorry if I did.



No problem there,..I already have a very nice 038 Magnum and really don`t want any more of them. I won`t turn away a 084 or 088 ...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No problem there,..I already have a very nice 038 Magnum and really don`t want any more of them. I won`t turn away a 084 or 088 ...LOL



From what I see of that one Ron has I may want to put this P&C on it?Looks to be in a lot better shape than the one I have here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> From what I see of that one Ron has I may want to put this P&C on it?Looks to be in a lot better shape than the one I have here.



That might be a better choice but you need to check out both cranks and cases of both saws to see which is the better one to go with. What was wrong with the recoil side?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That might be a better choice but you need to check out both cranks and cases of both saws to see which is the better one to go with. What was wrong with the recoil side?



Ron said it had a couple fins broke off the flywheel and it needs a starter.All I know so far.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron said it had a couple fins broke off the flywheel and it needs a starter.All I know so far.



Wonder how that saw got so buggered up?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wonder how that saw got so buggered up?



Sounds like it got hit with something?The wrap handle is bent too.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All...Not to much on the saw front today...forwarded more firewood out today on the now frozen ground..rough but firm!!

The guy I built the ported 262XP came by picked up his saw and a bunch of instructions..left me some dead presidents...I liked that...but....hated to see that one go. He was headed right to the woods for a day of cutting hardwood with that saw and his Massy with a norseguard winch..good luck!!

Cell phone rings about 5:00PM...oh-oh it's him??? I answered "What'd ja do" thinking he had blown it up...."Do???" he said. It seems he had just got out of the woods at the very edge of dark with the last twitch..but it wasn't...he still had 12 trees down!! He said he was just like a kid in a candy store..he just couldn't stop cutting. He said that he cut 6 trees completely off without meaning to LOL!!! I'd told him to be careful of that!! This guy is not a newbe...he cut wood for 10-15 yrs steady had 2 skidders, loader truck etc. and wore 3-4 of these saws completely out along with a couple oh 34 supers and several others ...but he has never run a modded saw before. LOL!!


----------



## jimdad07

Just getting home from work, one long day. I would love to go out to the shop and continue ripping that 045av down and all that but I am spanked. 13.5 hours on a roof today changing a 15 ton rooftop unit, it was running when I left. It was good and cold today, the kind of day made for working.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like it got hit with something?The wrap handle is bent too.




Chain break handle, wrap handle, recoil and flywheel fins,...seems like a lot of external damage but that can all be fixed up easily.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All...Not to much on the saw front today...forwarded more firewood out today on the now frozen ground..rough but firm!!
> 
> The guy I built the ported 262XP came by picked up his saw and a bunch of instructions..left me some dead presidents...I liked that...but....hated to see that one go. He was headed right to the woods for a day of cutting hardwood with that saw and his Massy with a norseguard winch..good luck!!
> 
> Cell phone rings about 5:00PM...oh-oh it's him??? I answered "What'd ja do" thinking he had blown it up...."Do???" he said. It seems he had just got out of the woods at the very edge of dark with the last twitch..but it wasn't...he still had 12 trees down!! He said he was just like a kid in a candy store..he just couldn't stop cutting. He said that he cut 6 trees completely off without meaning to LOL!!! I'd told him to be careful of that!! This guy is not a newbe...he cut wood for 10-15 yrs steady had 2 skidders, loader truck etc. and wore 3-4 of these saws completely out along with a couple oh 34 supers and several others ...but he has never run a modded saw before. LOL!!



I wood have to say you do good work! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Chain break handle, wrap handle, recoil and flywheel fins,...seems like a lot of external damage but that can all be fixed up easily.



I can afford to spend a little on that one.It was cheap enough LOL


----------



## andydodgegeek

*Win a chainsaw!!!!*

Just getting the word out that there is a new saw raffle going on, proceeds to help fellow AS member Stumpy. Check out my Signature.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Evening All...Not to much on the saw front today...forwarded more firewood out today on the now frozen ground..rough but firm!!
> 
> The guy I built the ported 262XP came by picked up his saw and a bunch of instructions..left me some dead presidents...I liked that...but....hated to see that one go. He was headed right to the woods for a day of cutting hardwood with that saw and his Massy with a norseguard winch..good luck!!
> 
> Cell phone rings about 5:00PM...oh-oh it's him??? I answered "What'd ja do" thinking he had blown it up...."Do???" he said. It seems he had just got out of the woods at the very edge of dark with the last twitch..but it wasn't...he still had 12 trees down!! He said he was just like a kid in a candy store..he just couldn't stop cutting. He said that he cut 6 trees completely off without meaning to LOL!!! I'd told him to be careful of that!! This guy is not a newbe...he cut wood for 10-15 yrs steady had 2 skidders, loader truck etc. and wore 3-4 of these saws completely out along with a couple oh 34 supers and several others ...but he has never run a modded saw before. LOL!!



Them modded saws really do make a big difference even to very experienced woodsmen that have never run them, it throws your timing off completely. Even yet today I have to watch myself on the first couple of drops, very easy to cut the tree right off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Just getting home from work, one long day. I would love to go out to the shop and continue ripping that 045av down and all that but I am spanked. 13.5 hours on a roof today changing a 15 ton rooftop unit, it was running when I left. It was good and cold today, the kind of day made for working.



It was good and cold here today also but nice to be out working.


----------



## tbone75

My old beat up body don't like cold!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My old beat up body don't like cold!



It was only 8 below freezing this morning, likely reached near the freezing point sometime today but the wind made it seem like it was a lot colder. I don`t mind it til it gets past 20 below.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Evening All...Not to much on the saw front today...forwarded more firewood out today on the now frozen ground..rough but firm!!
> 
> The guy I built the ported 262XP came by picked up his saw and a bunch of instructions..left me some dead presidents...I liked that...but....hated to see that one go. He was headed right to the woods for a day of cutting hardwood with that saw and his Massy with a norseguard winch..good luck!!
> 
> Cell phone rings about 5:00PM...oh-oh it's him??? I answered "What'd ja do" thinking he had blown it up...."Do???" he said. It seems he had just got out of the woods at the very edge of dark with the last twitch..but it wasn't...he still had 12 trees down!! He said he was just like a kid in a candy store..he just couldn't stop cutting. He said that he cut 6 trees completely off without meaning to LOL!!! I'd told him to be careful of that!! This guy is not a newbe...he cut wood for 10-15 yrs steady had 2 skidders, loader truck etc. and wore 3-4 of these saws completely out along with a couple oh 34 supers and several others ...but he has never run a modded saw before. LOL!!



There is nothing quite like running a modded saw for the fist time. Amazing sensation indeed. Good work on modding it, you must have done it right if he ran it for most of the day.


----------



## RandyMac

Chicken was good, had mashed potatoes and peas.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was only 8 below freezing this morning, likely reached near the freezing point sometime today but the wind made it seem like it was a lot colder. I don`t mind it til it gets past 20 below.



It was about the same here this morning and most of the day, the worse part is handing metal that has been outside in the cold. I have a problem of not being able to wear gloves when I am working so winter gets rough on my hands when the temps start getting below 10*F.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was only 8 below freezing this morning, likely reached near the freezing point sometime today but the wind made it seem like it was a lot colder. I don`t mind it til it gets past 20 below.



Yep it was the same here today...cold and windy....good for working in the woods...supposed to rain/sleet here tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


> Chicken was good, had mashed potatoes and peas.



Hi Randy.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was only 8 below freezing this morning, likely reached near the freezing point sometime today but the wind made it seem like it was a lot colder. I don`t mind it til it gets past 20 below.



I didn't use to mind it.But that was a few years ago!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I didn't use to mind it.But that was a few years ago!



I bet if you worked outside with no coat for most of the winter it would numb you right up. Always striving to give you good medical advice that would also serve as some entertainment for us.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RandyMac

Hey Jim!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It was about the same here this morning and most of the day, the worse part is handing metal that has been outside in the cold. I have a problem of not being able to wear gloves when I am working so winter gets rough on my hands when the temps start getting below 10*F.



My hands get way to cold at 40!


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


> Hey Jim!



All ready for Christmas out there on the left coast?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> My hands get way to cold at 40!



My FIL has arthritis pretty good that he bulls through all year and the only time he feels pretty good is when it is freezing out.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I bet if you worked outside with no coat for most of the winter it would numb you right up. Always striving to give you good medical advice that would also serve as some entertainment for us.:msp_thumbup:



I could do that at one time!But not any more! So I give you some other entertainment :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> There is nothing quite like running a modded saw for the fist time. Amazing sensation indeed. Good work on modding it, you must have done it right if he ran it for most of the day.



Well...in truth I put 3-4 tanks through it in my wood before he got to take it away.....he is good with equipment..uses stuff but does not abuse stuff.....well... except his old iron head sportster..but not the things he makes a living with.. he can milk weak machines for years, daily and not have many break downs.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> My FIL has arthritis pretty good that he bulls through all year and the only time he feels pretty good is when it is freezing out.



Its not as bad in the winter because its dryer a lot of the time I think?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It was about the same here this morning and most of the day, the worse part is handing metal that has been outside in the cold. I have a problem of not being able to wear gloves when I am working so winter gets rough on my hands when the temps start getting below 10*F.



Can you get gloves that fit? My hands are 4.5" across my knuckles and its hard to get good fitting gloves, my welding mitts fit ok but they are hard to work with....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Been a long day....I'm headed for the barn..nite...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Been a long day....I'm headed for the barn..nite...



Nite Robin


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can you get gloves that fit? My hands are 4.5" across my knuckles and its hard to get good fitting gloves, my welding mitts fit ok but they are hard to work with....LOL



I have fairly big hands but the main problem is I am working with control wiring or just plain wrenching all day and I can't feel what I am doing through the gloves.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can you get gloves that fit? My hands are 4.5" across my knuckles and its hard to get good fitting gloves, my welding mitts fit ok but they are hard to work with....LOL



Them ain't hands!Them is paws! :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I have fairly big hands but the main problem is I am working with control wiring or just plain wrenching all day and I can't feel what I am doing through the gloves.



I wasen't allowed to touch anything without kevlar gloves on at work!You just got to get use to it?


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Been a long day....I'm headed for the barn..nite...



Good night Robin. Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Them ain't hands!Them is paws! :biggrin:



They are a bit wide compared to others, must be related to the apes I guess...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see Randy had a good supper, that bbqed chicken peas and taters would be real tasty.


----------



## tbone75

I got very little saw work done today.I have the coil for the 038 waiting the 350 all clean and ready and the 65 got here today.Still haven't even looked at it! But I helped the OL carry in half a cord of wood.She let me help? :smile2:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see Randy had a goos supper, that bbqed chicken peas and taters would be real tasty.



Yea! He just had to rub it in!Cooking outside cause it was nice! :msp_mad::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

I couldn't imagine wearing kevlar all day to work. Must have been hard to get used to. On that note Mary is taking the puter over. You guys have a good one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I couldn't imagine wearing kevlar all day to work. Must have been hard to get used to. On that note Mary is taking the puter over. You guys have a good one.



Nite Jim.


----------



## tbone75

Couldn't get back on here?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Couldn't get back on here?



That was happening to me last evening, this evening it is working fine.


----------



## tbone75

Sure got quiet in here?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That was happening to me last evening, this evening it is working fine.



I showed my Nephew that P62 jug.He ask if i had a dirt bike hid around there. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I showed my Nephew that P62 jug.He ask if i had a dirt bike hid around there. LOL



Yep,..they put a 50 to shame...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

As most nights, all the slackers have gone to bed....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I have a Ryobi.I like that little saw!



Did you mod it? 



tbone75 said:


> Guess I will have to check on the Poolins for Marc too! :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm in the same boat as you right now. Lots of parts and no pistons or cylinders.



jimdad07 said:


> I couldn't imagine wearing kevlar all day to work. Must have been hard to get used to. On that note Mary is taking the puter over. You guys have a good one.



It's like anything else you make yourself wear for a while; like a watch. You become so used to it that it feels strange when it's OFF.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> As most nights, all the slackers have gone to bed....LOL



Yep they always do LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Did you mod it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you right now. Lots of parts and no pistons or cylinders.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like anything else you make yourself wear for a while; like a watch. You become so used to it that it feels strange when it's OFF.



I didn't do the Ryobi yet.Ron did his and said it runs great. I have some running poolins!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I didn't do the Ryobi yet.Ron did his and said it runs great. I have some running poolins!



Right now I'm practicing porting on the Pull-ons. If I mess something up too bad, not a lot lost. Plus, those things SCREAM when you do some mild porting and a muffler mod. Considering they're a 42cc throw-away, they're not too bad...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Right now I'm practicing porting on the Pull-ons. If I mess something up too bad, not a lot lost. Plus, those things SCREAM when you do some mild porting and a muffler mod. Considering they're a 42cc throw-away, they're not too bad...



You can try them little Homies!There only 33cc so they need some help! There are built just like a poolin.


----------



## Cantdog

Drive by ZZZZSlacker.......dog dewatering...or something equally important to him....ZZZZZzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dancan

[video=youtube;U7p3gUL0Pyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7p3gUL0Pyc&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

ZZZSlackers !
The dog dewatering is all done and the cats are out and back in .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Jeez, Dan, we can hear that thing in a different country! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I got it pointed at Robin's house but I don't think it's working , maybe if I crack open a Keith's LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

pssssTT!!! What??? .........Dan?? You drinking already???.........oh that's right you're an hr. ahead of me...been awake for a while...some damn fool in the neighborhood blowing a horn this time-o-day!!!!:msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

I had one of them horns on a old truck once.You could say I had a lot of fun with it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Beautiful day up here, sun is out and the frost has yet to melt but it should be a great day weatherwise for all the travellers on their way home or elsewhere for Christmas. I will be rather busy for the next week and will be noticably scarcer on here due to the increased activity with the family but will still drop in when I get a chance.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Beautiful day up here, sun is out and the frost has yet to melt but it should be a great day weatherwise for all the travellers on their way home or elsewhere for Christmas. I will be rather busy for the next week and will be noticably scarcer on here due to the increased activity with the family but will still drop in when I get a chance.



Jerry I am sure you will have a wonderful Christmas!Nothing better than family time! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Poring down rain here again today! Still not moving very well yet.Hope to soon!!! Got lots of saws to work on! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Jerry your PM box is full. :smile2:


----------



## diggers_dad

Sunny but cooling down. Should get into the 20's tonight. Rain is supposed to be moving in. 

John, I hope you get some dry weather soon. It seems every time there's moisture in the air you slow down to a crawl.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Sunny but cooling down. Should get into the 20's tonight. Rain is supposed to be moving in.
> 
> John, I hope you get some dry weather soon. It seems every time there's moisture in the air you slow down to a crawl.



Yep your right!Not even crawling very good at the moment. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry your PM box is full. :smile2:



WTH,..I just emptied it last night....LOL....:msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> WTH,..I just emptied it last night....LOL....:msp_ohmy:



Now it works! :biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

Just got back from seeing my VSO,put in for %100 disability.
he says i should hear back by JULY !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just got back from seeing my VSO,put in for %100 disability.
> he says i should hear back by JULY !!!



That is freeking nuts!July!That is just not right!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Yep your right!Not even crawling very good at the moment. LOL



I wish I had some sage words of advice or could recommend some trick to help with the pain. Maybe you should move to Arizona where it's dry all the time and send those nasty saws to me...

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I wish I had some sage words of advice or could recommend some trick to help with the pain. Maybe you should move to Arizona where it's dry all the time and send those nasty saws to me...
> 
> I'm just sayin'...



I will look through the pile for some poolins! LOL Arizona? Nah I no speak spanish LOL I am thinking N. Carolina or S. Carolina?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys, im in colorado now. Just at the base of the rockies. Too pretty here!






Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys, im in colorado now. Just at the base of the rockies. Too pretty here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



The foothills of the Rockies is my second most favorite place on earth, just beautiful all along the Rocky Mountain range from Panama to the Aleutians of Alaska.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> The foothills of the Rockies is my second most favorite place on earth, just beautiful all along the Rocky Mountain range from Panama to the Aleutians of Alaska.



Wish I could go alittle farther up in to the rockies though! Lol
What is your number one fav place jerry?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

My money is on Alaska?


----------



## tbone75

The one place I would tell everyone to go see is Crater Lake in Oregon! I hope I can again!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> The one place I would tell everyone to go see is Crater Lake in Oregon! I hope I can again!



That would be awfully awsome!! 
How are you doing john?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That would be awfully awsome!!
> How are you doing john?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Not bad not great LOL Working the Ronderized 350 today.Almost got it together.Just couldn't finished yet. 120 compression so far.Had trouble getting the piston in.Ring got stuck on the intake going in.This is a 2 ring P&C.Something new on me for a 350!Ron did a very nice job on the porting!I am sure it run very very good! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

Lets see,,,,who can i tease ?? 

JOHN !!


























lets see now.
should be a 500 in there and a 5000+ and a 7000+ and a S55 and a 1645..
got more but THAT should do 
forgot the red ones,maybe later ...


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not bad not great LOL Working the Ronderized 350 today.Almost got it together.Just couldn't finished yet. 120 compression so far.Had trouble getting the piston in.Ring got stuck on the intake going in.This is a 2 ring P&C.Something new on me for a 350!Ron did a very nice job on the porting!I am sure it run very very good! :msp_thumbsup:



WHAT !!! ??? two ring piston ??
what was ring gaps ?? piston clearance ??
120 is low !
what is squish ??
ring shouldnt catch on port.
turn piston then.
no gasket that should be 150 min .
what AM i going to do with you !! ??


----------



## tbone75

Ron your being meen! :msp_razz: I want the first 2! You know what is bad?I had a 7000+,F55 and F65 at one time!Now I don't have any!:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron your being meen! :msp_razz: I want the first 2! You know what is bad?I had a 7000+,F55 and F65 at one time!Now I don't have any!:msp_thumbdn:



Jerry made me do it !! honest !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

120 does seem alittle low. 
Im not use to single rings haha. Thats when I did my first hhusky. :0 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ron what cc are the 5000 and 7000?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WHAT !!! ??? two ring piston ??
> what was ring gaps ?? piston clearance ??
> 120 is low !
> what is squish ??
> ring shouldnt catch on port.
> turn piston then.
> no gasket that should be 150 min .
> what AM i going to do with you !! ??



Top ring gap .08 bottom ring .012 squish .030 no gasket ? Ring popped out a little when it was going in right at the top of the intake port then got past the pin.Had to do some wiggling around but got it in there!Without breaking it! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron what cc are the 5000 and 7000?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



50cc and 70cc.
but have a bigger attitude 
and thats 5000+ and 7000+ !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jerry made me do it !! honest !!



:hmm3grin2orange: Sure he did otstir:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> 50cc and 70cc.
> but have a bigger attitude
> and thats 5000+ and 7000+ !



Iv been looking for one of them to fiddle with.  they look kind of akward to run, whats your take on that? Lol

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Iv been looking for one of them to fiddle with.  they look kind of akward to run, whats your take on that? Lol
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



You would like them!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Top ring gap .08 bottom ring .012 squish .030 no gasket ? Ring popped out a little when it was going in right at the top of the intake port then got past the pin.Had to do some wiggling around but got it in there!Without breaking it! LOL



Ring gaps are WAY out..
one twice and other three times acceptable.
used rings and piston ??
on THAT particular setup 4 thou is just ok.
how did the piston drop in ?? remember drop test ??
if you didnt measure piston clearance you may get piston slap..
John,bear with me,new meds not workin good 
and i HOPE that dont give Jerry any ammo !! LOL !!
even HE will tell you that way to much gap on that little thing.
bigger expands more but that little thing wont expand 8 plus thousands to seal good.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I might have to start searching. Also looking at one of the bigger poulaon pro saws  
How do you measure ring gap? Lol

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Wish I could go alittle farther up in to the rockies though! Lol
> What is your number one fav place jerry?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Brooks Range Alaska;


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Iv been looking for one of them to fiddle with.  they look kind of akward to run, whats your take on that? Lol
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



If you had a 5000+ or 7000+ they are a lot of fun to run.
nice and smooth with good trigger response and scream in the cut !!
they dont stand behind any saw in thier class.
i use my 5000+ a lot,light,easy to handle and lots of power for the size.
so much better balanced than a stihl.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Sure he did otstir:



He's been giving me private lessons on meanness,why do you think his PM box gets full ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ring gaps are WAY out..
> one twice and other three times acceptable.
> used rings and piston ??
> on THAT particular setup 4 thou is just ok.
> how did the piston drop in ?? remember drop test ??
> if you didnt measure piston clearance you may get piston slap..
> John,bear with me,new meds not workin good
> and i HOPE that dont give Jerry any ammo !! LOL !!
> even HE will tell you that way to much gap on that little thing.
> bigger expands more but that little thing wont expand 8 plus thousands to seal good.



That is the rings that came with it.Piston drop was just great!I did measure the piston and cylinder but can't remember what it was? Not great I don't think but not real bad I thought at the time.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He's been giving me private lessons on meanness,why do you think his PM box gets full ??



Like I will ever catch you or Jerry on saws! I don't have enough years left! LOL


----------



## tbone75

What do you think Ron.Pull it back apart see about some other rings or another piston and rings?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Brooks Range Alaska;



Truly beautiful!!  im looking forward to getting to alaska one day! 



Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What do you think Ron.Pull it back apart see about some other rings or another piston and rings?



You know john i dont know if anybody would go with 120 lbs and those ring gaps as acceptable on a new jug..
that should be like 150 lbs.
maybe try another piston with a standard single ring ??
that was a nice jug and ported out well..maybe i should have asked for the piston with it and saved some trouble.
probly why Jerry only sends YOU finished saws !! LOL !
even with 30 squish that is low comp.
it should be like the 346 because it is the same setup.
150 i could say ok for new and get better but 120 is looking like maybe 140 after break in.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You know john i dont know if anybody would go with 120 lbs and those ring gaps as acceptable on a new jug..
> that should be like 150 lbs.
> maybe try another piston with a standard single ring ??
> that was a nice jug and ported out well..maybe i should have asked for the piston with it and saved some trouble.
> probly why Jerry only sends YOU finished saws !! LOL !
> even with 30 squish that is low comp.
> it should be like the 346 because it is the same setup.
> 150 i could say ok for new and get better but 120 is looking like maybe 140 after break in.



Think I will get another piston!Only had 110 to start with?Then seen the decomp was pushed in LOL Then only went to 120 after I pulled that out?


----------



## tbone75

OL wants tucked in LOL Back in a bit


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Truly beautiful!!  im looking forward to getting to alaska one day!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



The whole State is an awesome place, I feel so blessed to have spent as much time up there as I have been allowed. I worked up in the far North during the early 70`s , have driven over most of the major highways and many by ways that took me to so many beautiful places up there. I have logged over 500 hours of air time up there also. Got to visit every major center and most places with 2 or more houses/buildings served by a road.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> The whole State is an awesome place, I feel so blessed to have spent as much time up there as I have been allowed. I worked up in the far North during the early 70`s , have driven over most of the major highways and many by ways that took me to so many beautiful places up there. I have logged over 500 hours of air time up there also. Got to visit every major center and most places with 2 or more houses/buildings served by a road.



Everyone that iv ever knownn that was up in Alaska told me to never move up there. Stuff to expensive and the people are nuts  but I always dream of living up there in a cabin for a couple years. 

My sister came with us on this trip to colorado is ruining the whole trip. She had to bring about 5 bags for a 5 day trip!! And then she complains about her "back hurting" when all she does is sit and watch my brother and I work. She is 27 and has never had a job, and suppose to be starting her first job next week sometime... This should be intresting. She is not a cooperative person, and is not a good listener in the least bit... 
Venting done. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,here i go,,..
i belong to a couple local "freecycle" goups.
couple days ago a family tried playing xmass vcr tapes for the kids and the vcr broke.being not able to afford a new one i gave them one i had as a spare,now the kids get to watch the Jerry that stole xmass..

now a want ad comes up for somebody looking for firewood..
told the guy if he run my splitter for a couple hours he could have some i had already seasoned.
he said if it came down to it he would if he had to if it meant keeping his family warm..
this is an email i got from him.


" i had a cardiac cath yesterday at dartmouth and they said one of my 
arteries is 60% blocked.
they said they're surprised i haven't had a heart attack yet.
i'm just starting a cholesterol drug tonight.
i had a bunch of palettes i cut up this fall, but have been going 
through them pretty fast.
my neighbor had a maple blow down and i have some of that, but it isn't 
dry enough yet.
i brought in as much as i could to help it dry, but there's not much 
room here to put it.
i have maybe 5-6 days worth of that stuff in the house, but need to save 
it for when i get out of surgery so i don't have to go outside in the 
snow to get it which i won't be able to do.
they just delivered my fuel assistance kero, but i barely got enough to 
fill my tank once this year and i won't be able to afford any because i 
won't be able to work.
i have a little stash of emergency wood on the porch. that's if the 
power goes out (which it often does in the winter) "

SO ?? whats Ron do ?? 
i told him bring his pickup and as much as he can load he can have 
whats a person to do when they find somebody that is really in need ??
yeh,that wood was a lot of work and as Robin says i aint no spring chicken ..
they say what comes around goes around.
like today i got a call from a veterans group.
they work with heating oil companys to help disabled veterans and i got free heating oil coming !!
what can I do but pass it on man !!
this isnt the first time i have given away firewood,about every year i end up giving away a couple cords or more to people in need. how can ANYBODY let somebody go cold if they have the wood to keep them warm ??
Also in case you havent noticed there is somebody else on this thread that has been cutting wood and giving it away to people that need it., i wont say WHO it is but he has been known to be mean at times 
AND he's a canmedian


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> think i will get another piston!only had 110 to start with?then seen the decomp was pushed in lol then only went to 120 after i pulled that out?



jerry,,,,help !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I will look through the pile for some poolins! LOL Arizona? Nah I no speak spanish LOL I am thinking N. Carolina or S. Carolina?



You need a break from shipping. I've got three to go through next week plus the one Digger and I are putting together. I should have time to make one saw shop run for parts some day next week and we'll see what my buddy has stashed back. Sometimes really good but lately things have been lean everywhere.



tbone75 said:


> My money is on Alaska?



They PAY you to live there. That should be a hint that something ain't right...



roncoinc said:


> WHAT !!! ??? two ring piston ??
> what was ring gaps ?? piston clearance ??
> 120 is low !
> what is squish ??
> ring shouldnt catch on port.
> turn piston then.
> no gasket that should be 150 min .
> what AM i going to do with you !! ??



Mild panic attack. That was funny. Do it again.



roncoinc said:


> Ok,,here i go,,..
> i belong to a couple local "freecycle" goups.
> couple days ago a family tried playing xmass vcr tapes for the kids and the vcr broke.being not able to afford a new one i gave them one i had as a spare,now the kids get to watch the Jerry that stole xmass..
> 
> now a want ad comes up for somebody looking for firewood..
> told the guy if he run my splitter for a couple hours he could have some i had already seasoned.
> he said if it came down to it he would if he had to if it meant keeping his family warm..
> this is an email i got from him.
> 
> 
> " i had a cardiac cath yesterday at dartmouth and they said one of my
> arteries is 60% blocked.
> they said they're surprised i haven't had a heart attack yet.
> i'm just starting a cholesterol drug tonight.
> i had a bunch of palettes i cut up this fall, but have been going
> through them pretty fast.
> my neighbor had a maple blow down and i have some of that, but it isn't
> dry enough yet.
> i brought in as much as i could to help it dry, but there's not much
> room here to put it.
> i have maybe 5-6 days worth of that stuff in the house, but need to save
> it for when i get out of surgery so i don't have to go outside in the
> snow to get it which i won't be able to do.
> they just delivered my fuel assistance kero, but i barely got enough to
> fill my tank once this year and i won't be able to afford any because i
> won't be able to work.
> i have a little stash of emergency wood on the porch. that's if the
> power goes out (which it often does in the winter) "
> 
> SO ?? whats Ron do ??
> i told him bring his pickup and as much as he can load he can have
> whats a person to do when they find somebody that is really in need ??
> yeh,that wood was a lot of work and as Robin says i aint no spring chicken ..
> they say what comes around goes around.
> like today i got a call from a veterans group.
> they work with heating oil companys to help disabled veterans and i got free heating oil coming !!
> what can I do but pass it on man !!
> this isnt the first time i have given away firewood,about every year i end up giving away a couple cords or more to people in need. how can ANYBODY let somebody go cold if they have the wood to keep them warm ??
> Also in case you havent noticed there is somebody else on this thread that has been cutting wood and giving it away to people that need it., i wont say WHO it is but he has been known to be mean at times
> AND he's a canmedian



I would rep you again but it says I have to spread it around some more. I hope it is returned to you many times over.


----------



## roncoinc

Wheres that grouchy ole maritimer when i need help dealing with John ??


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,i cant take anymore tonite.
soon i turn into somebody like RandyMac or worse.. 
nytol.....................


----------



## tbone75

Ron you and Jerry are some very good guys! It always works out that way.You get what you give! Ron you try to play mean but it don't work :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,,i cant take anymore tonite.
> soon i turn into somebody like RandyMac or worse..
> nytol.....................



Nite Ron


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wheres that grouchy ole maritimer when i need help dealing with John ??



I will play some more with the 350?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,here i go,,..
> i belong to a couple local "freecycle" goups.
> couple days ago a family tried playing xmass vcr tapes for the kids and the vcr broke.being not able to afford a new one i gave them one i had as a spare,now the kids get to watch the Jerry that stole xmass..
> 
> now a want ad comes up for somebody looking for firewood..
> told the guy if he run my splitter for a couple hours he could have some i had already seasoned.
> he said if it came down to it he would if he had to if it meant keeping his family warm..
> this is an email i got from him.
> 
> 
> " i had a cardiac cath yesterday at dartmouth and they said one of my
> arteries is 60% blocked.
> they said they're surprised i haven't had a heart attack yet.
> i'm just starting a cholesterol drug tonight.
> i had a bunch of palettes i cut up this fall, but have been going
> through them pretty fast.
> my neighbor had a maple blow down and i have some of that, but it isn't
> dry enough yet.
> i brought in as much as i could to help it dry, but there's not much
> room here to put it.
> i have maybe 5-6 days worth of that stuff in the house, but need to save
> it for when i get out of surgery so i don't have to go outside in the
> snow to get it which i won't be able to do.
> they just delivered my fuel assistance kero, but i barely got enough to
> fill my tank once this year and i won't be able to afford any because i
> won't be able to work.
> i have a little stash of emergency wood on the porch. that's if the
> power goes out (which it often does in the winter) "
> 
> SO ?? whats Ron do ??
> i told him bring his pickup and as much as he can load he can have
> whats a person to do when they find somebody that is really in need ??
> yeh,that wood was a lot of work and as Robin says i aint no spring chicken ..
> they say what comes around goes around.
> like today i got a call from a veterans group.
> they work with heating oil companys to help disabled veterans and i got free heating oil coming !!
> what can I do but pass it on man !!
> this isnt the first time i have given away firewood,about every year i end up giving away a couple cords or more to people in need. how can ANYBODY let somebody go cold if they have the wood to keep them warm ??
> Also in case you havent noticed there is somebody else on this thread that has been cutting wood and giving it away to people that need it., i wont say WHO it is but he has been known to be mean at times
> AND he's a canmedian




It is true,..I have been known to give wood away for free more than once. I made a vow when I was 6 years old. That year my dad had to leave us, my mom,little brother and sister and go away to work . He left in the early fall but had made arrangements at the local mill to have the winters fuel wood delivered in time for us to start burning before the really cold weather set in. We had just moved to this place in time for me to start school and had no time to get our wood home ourselves. The mill dropped off about a cord of wet slab wood and that was all we got, dad had made arrangements for them to bring us 5-6 cords of the dry hardwood slabs that were piled in the mill yard, they were supposed to cut the slabwood up into 16" lengths for the stove. We had a miserable little kerosene space heater that took one of those fuel cans that sit upside down in a metal stand behind the stove and ran down to a carb of sorts that fed the fire. Hardly put out any heat at all. Well that was one miserable winter when water froze in the bucket that held some water to prime the hand pump. I would cut 3-4 arm loads of dry spruce limbs with a little handsaw not much bigger than a key holesaw, and did this every day after school for the whole winter just so mom could cook our supper. Talk about working for your supper...LOL. We survived that winter huddled under blankets most of the time. There were neighbours on either side of us with more wood than they needed for 2 years or more but would not part with one stick.
Once I got old enough, 9-10 years old. to run a chainsaw I vowed that I would not let anyone I know ever go cold due to the lack of wood. Every year after that first cold winter we would land approximately 22 cords of wood home in the yard, we would burn close to 10 cord ourselves and sell a little to offset our costs of getting the wood home. Several winters we gave a needy person in the community a couple of cords of dry hardwood to get them through a tight time. Not bragging or looking for any recognition, just a fact of life and I still do this to this day.
The meen canmedian.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is true,..I have been known to give wood away for free more than once. I made a vow when I was 6 years old. That year my dad had to leave us, my mom,little brother and sister and go away to work . He left in the early fall but had made arrangements at the local mill to have the winters fuel wood delivered in time for us to start burning before the really cold weather set in. We had just moved to this place in time for me to start school and had no time to get our wood home ourselves. The mill dropped off about a cord of wet slab wood and that was all we got, dad had made arrangements for them to bring us 5-6 cords of the dry hardwood slabs that were piled in the mill yard, they were supposed to cut the slabwood up into 16" lengths for the stove. We had a miserable little kerosene space heater that took one of those fuel cans that sit upside down in a metal stand behind the stove and ran down to a carb of sorts that fed the fire. Hardly put out any heat at all. Well that was one miserable winter when water froze in the bucket that held some water to prime the hand pump. I would cut 3-4 arm loads of dry spruce limbs with a little handsaw not much bigger than a key holesaw, and did this every day after school for the whole winter just so mom could cook our supper. Talk about working for your supper...LOL. We survived that winter huddled under blankets most of the time. There were neighbours on either side of us with more wood than they needed for 2 years or more but would not part with one stick.
> Once I got old enough, 9-10 years old. to run a chainsaw I vowed that I would not let anyone I know ever go cold due to the lack of wood. Every year after that first cold winter we would land approximately 22 cords of wood home in the yard, we would burn close to 10 cord ourselves and sell a little to offset our costs of getting the wood home. Several winters we gave a needy person in the community a couple of cords of dry hardwood to get them through a tight time. Not bragging or looking for any recognition, just a fact of life and I still do this to this day.
> The meen canmedian.



I wonder what you would do if you wasen't meen? :hmm3grin2orange: We all know Ron just likes teasing you LOL I wonder how many shirts you gave off your back over the years?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I wonder what you would do if you wasen't meen? :hmm3grin2orange: We all know Ron just likes teasing you LOL I wonder how many shirts you gave off your back over the years?



More than one,...I have lost count. But I am blessed with perfect health, have raised a beautiful family, have a very understanding wife and live a low stress lifestyle, don`t owe nobody a cent and have plenty to eat and lots of dry wood to keep me warm. It doesn`t get much better than that for a poor boy from the sticks...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is true,..I have been known to give wood away for free more than once. I made a vow when I was 6 years old. That year my dad had to leave us, my mom,little brother and sister and go away to work . He left in the early fall but had made arrangements at the local mill to have the winters fuel wood delivered in time for us to start burning before the really cold weather set in. We had just moved to this place in time for me to start school and had no time to get our wood home ourselves. The mill dropped off about a cord of wet slab wood and that was all we got, dad had made arrangements for them to bring us 5-6 cords of the dry hardwood slabs that were piled in the mill yard, they were supposed to cut the slabwood up into 16" lengths for the stove. We had a miserable little kerosene space heater that took one of those fuel cans that sit upside down in a metal stand behind the stove and ran down to a carb of sorts that fed the fire. Hardly put out any heat at all. Well that was one miserable winter when water froze in the bucket that held some water to prime the hand pump. I would cut 3-4 arm loads of dry spruce limbs with a little handsaw not much bigger than a key holesaw, and did this every day after school for the whole winter just so mom could cook our supper. Talk about working for your supper...LOL. We survived that winter huddled under blankets most of the time. There were neighbours on either side of us with more wood than they needed for 2 years or more but would not part with one stick.
> Once I got old enough, 9-10 years old. to run a chainsaw I vowed that I would not let anyone I know ever go cold due to the lack of wood. Every year after that first cold winter we would land approximately 22 cords of wood home in the yard, we would burn close to 10 cord ourselves and sell a little to offset our costs of getting the wood home. Several winters we gave a needy person in the community a couple of cords of dry hardwood to get them through a tight time. Not bragging or looking for any recognition, just a fact of life and I still do this to this day.
> The meen canmedian.



Jerry I would love to sit at a table with you someday over a bottle of Gentleman Jack and just talk the hours away, I guess this is as close as I'll likely get but I truly enjoy your stories of how you came up and the area you live in. We have our remote spots here where I live and I was lucky to grow up in such an area but we still had anything we needed less than a half hour away in the nearest city. A lot of people will never get that lifestyle and won't care to, that doesn't make them bad people just a little different than guys like all of us on here.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> More than one,...I have lost count. But I am blessed with perfect health, have raised a beautiful family, have a very understanding wife and live a low stress lifestyle, don`t owe nobody a cent and have plenty to eat and lots of dry wood to keep me warm. It doesn`t get much better than that for a poor boy from the sticks...LOL



Your right!It just don't get better than that!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,here i go,,..
> i belong to a couple local "freecycle" goups.
> couple days ago a family tried playing xmass vcr tapes for the kids and the vcr broke.being not able to afford a new one i gave them one i had as a spare,now the kids get to watch the Jerry that stole xmass..
> 
> now a want ad comes up for somebody looking for firewood..
> told the guy if he run my splitter for a couple hours he could have some i had already seasoned.
> he said if it came down to it he would if he had to if it meant keeping his family warm..
> this is an email i got from him.
> 
> 
> " i had a cardiac cath yesterday at dartmouth and they said one of my
> arteries is 60% blocked.
> they said they're surprised i haven't had a heart attack yet.
> i'm just starting a cholesterol drug tonight.
> i had a bunch of palettes i cut up this fall, but have been going
> through them pretty fast.
> my neighbor had a maple blow down and i have some of that, but it isn't
> dry enough yet.
> i brought in as much as i could to help it dry, but there's not much
> room here to put it.
> i have maybe 5-6 days worth of that stuff in the house, but need to save
> it for when i get out of surgery so i don't have to go outside in the
> snow to get it which i won't be able to do.
> they just delivered my fuel assistance kero, but i barely got enough to
> fill my tank once this year and i won't be able to afford any because i
> won't be able to work.
> i have a little stash of emergency wood on the porch. that's if the
> power goes out (which it often does in the winter) "
> 
> SO ?? whats Ron do ??
> i told him bring his pickup and as much as he can load he can have
> whats a person to do when they find somebody that is really in need ??
> yeh,that wood was a lot of work and as Robin says i aint no spring chicken ..
> they say what comes around goes around.
> like today i got a call from a veterans group.
> they work with heating oil companys to help disabled veterans and i got free heating oil coming !!
> what can I do but pass it on man !!
> this isnt the first time i have given away firewood,about every year i end up giving away a couple cords or more to people in need. how can ANYBODY let somebody go cold if they have the wood to keep them warm ??
> Also in case you havent noticed there is somebody else on this thread that has been cutting wood and giving it away to people that need it., i wont say WHO it is but he has been known to be mean at times
> AND he's a canmedian



That's the way to do it. No matter how bad you have it somebody else has it worse. I always keep three or four extra cord around for the same reason. My wife has a second cousin in her mid 60's that has nothing and she lives by herself in a drafty old farmhouse. Two winters ago we put a big old wood stove in for her. Around February my truck starts running the 20 mile trip to her place loaded to the gills with firewood when she runs out, she can only afford about twelve face cord a year and she burns 14 to 16 every winter. It makes you feel good to do good for someone else, my hat's off to all of you guys because I think all us here have a lot in common including how we feel about people in need and a willingness to help others. That's what makes this a good thread and has kept it going so long. The idgits just don't hang out in here, too nice for them.


----------



## tbone75

I don't have a lot but I am very happy with what I do have.Sure it could be better.But what would I have to look forward to? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry I would love to sit at a table with you someday over a bottle of Gentleman Jack and just talk the hours away, I guess this is as close as I'll likely get but I truly enjoy your stories of how you came up and the area you live in. We have our remote spots here where I live and I was lucky to grow up in such an area but we still had anything we needed less than a half hour away in the nearest city. A lot of people will never get that lifestyle and won't care to, that doesn't make them bad people just a little different than guys like all of us on here.



I plan on having a beer with Jerry some day in the future! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I don't have a lot but I am very happy with what I do have.Sure it could be better.But what would I have to look forward to? :hmm3grin2orange:



Having money to me is no sign of wealth, I think it's a lot more fun making do with what you have and trying to make things yourself. Of course I don't think I would throw money out if I had it. Times are tight, I know just coming up with gas money for the saws isn't always easy, the money is planned out pretty much to the dollar but that's alright it just makes it all that much better when I do get a little extra.


----------



## jimdad07

I hate to do it, but it's time for me head to bed. I'm on call this week and had another late one tonight. I hope I don't get called in Sunday, that would suck. Have a good day guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I hate to do it, but it's time for me head to bed. I'm on call this week and had another late one tonight. I hope I don't get called in Sunday, that would suck. Have a good day guys.



You have a good one too Jim.


----------



## tbone75

Think I will just order another piston for the 350.And hope I get a good one? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have another 45mm piston but its the dished out one.Don't care for that! LOL Got to measure the rings too.May be able to try that first?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry I would love to sit at a table with you someday over a bottle of Gentleman Jack and just talk the hours away, I guess this is as close as I'll likely get but I truly enjoy your stories of how you came up and the area you live in. We have our remote spots here where I live and I was lucky to grow up in such an area but we still had anything we needed less than a half hour away in the nearest city. A lot of people will never get that lifestyle and won't care to, that doesn't make them bad people just a little different than guys like all of us on here.



It would be an honor to sit and talk with you, Jim. We were so remote before we moved out of the woods so that I could go to school that I had not seen many outsiders, the mill owner and one of his foreman were the only outsiders I can remember seeing for a couple years. Dad and his brothers, mom and my little brother and sister were my whole world. One winter we were back there we went two and a half months in the winter without seeing anyone at all, the roads were blocked solid with snow and we lived off what provisions that were squirrelled away before winter set in and a few deer dad shot along with rabbits and trout that could be caught close to camp. We were running very low on food and even I could tell everyone was getting a little nervous. My uncle Foster got out his snowshoes and made shure the webbig was strong and the bindings were in good shape, hung them up on the wall for the rawhide to dry out a bit and was making ready to make the 14 mile walk out to civilization. The next day was a beautiful sunny and fairly warm day but my uncle did not head out. He said he would travel out at night when the snow was harder, Late in the afternoon I heard a sound off in the distance that I never heard before, a heavy engine rush, then silence, then that heavy rush sound again. It kept up and got louder and after a couple of hours I could hear the squeal of steel on steel sound and the clanking of treads on frozen stone. Just before full dark set in a set of lights could be seen less than half a mile away and within another half hour a mighty big bulldozer broke through that 6-8 feet of settled/packed snow with a one ton truck loaded with supplies following behind it. The truck had a red cab with black fenders and a wooden rack back on it. There was lots of anxious hands to help unload and a big meal/ feast was cooked up. That was the best Christmas feeling I think I ever had, even though it was a couple of months after the actual Christmas we had earlier that winter.


----------



## tbone75

Right now I better go to bed. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It would be an honor to sit and talk with you, Jim. We were so remote before we moved out of the woods so that I could go to school that I had not seen many outsiders, the mill owner and one of his foreman were the only outsiders I can remember seeing for a couple years. Dad and his brothers, mom and my little brother and sister were my whole world. One winter we were back there we went two and a half months in the winter without seeing anyone at all, the roads were blocked solid with snow and we lived off what provisions that were squirrelled away before winter set in and a few deer dad shot along with rabbits and trout that could be caught close to camp. We were running very low on food and even I could tell everyone was getting a little nervous. My uncle Foster got out his snowshoes and made shure the webbig was strong and the bindings were in good shape, hung them up on the wall for the rawhide to dry out a bit and was making ready to make the 14 mile walk out to civilization. The next day was a beautiful sunny and fairly warm day but my uncle did not head out. He said he would travel out at night when the snow was harder, Late in the afternoon I heard a sound off in the distance that I never heard before, a heavy engine rush, then silence, then that heavy rush sound again. It kept up and got louder and after a couple of hours I could hear the squeal of steel on steel sound and the clanking of treads on frozen stone. Just before full dark set in a set of lights could be seen less than half a mile away and within another half hour a mighty big bulldozer broke through that 6-8 feet of settled/packed snow with a one ton truck loaded with supplies following behind it. The truck had a red cab with black fenders and a wooden rack back on it. There was lots of anxious hands to help unload and a big meal/ feast was cooked up. That was the best Christmas feeling I think I ever had, even though it was a couple of months after the actual Christmas we had earlier that winter.



That was cutting it a little to close! That sure had to be a great feeling to everyone!Its no wonder your the way you are Jerry.You know all to well what scraping by means!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I plan on having a beer with Jerry some day in the future! LOL



Can`t wait til that day comes about.


----------



## tbone75

My Mom and Dad had it very bad growing up.Mom was in a childrens home dad didn't have nothing plus there house burnt to the ground twice when he was little.Lost his Mom when he was very young.So I know how good I have it!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can`t wait til that day comes about.



My wife is ready to go at any time LOL And me too! Going to be a little while yet?I will warn you way in advance LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That was cutting it a little to close! That sure had to be a great feeling to everyone!Its no wonder your the way you are Jerry.You know all to well what scraping by means!



Mom had told me we were down to 2 cups of raisans and enough flour for 2-3 loaves of bread, a half pound of tea and no canned milk. There was a small piece of deer meat left in the pot frozen in down in the brook, that was our freezer and water supply...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My Mom and Dad had it very bad growing up.Mom was in a childrens home dad didn't have nothing plus there house burnt to the ground twice when he was little.Lost his Mom when he was very young.So I know how good I have it!



That was rough for shure,..I know plenty of people that had it worse than us when I was growing up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My wife is ready to go at any time LOL And me too! Going to be a little while yet?I will warn you way in advance LOL



Loking forward to it buddy.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mom had told me we were down to 2 cups of raisans and enough flour for 2-3 loaves of bread, a half pound of tea and no canned milk. There was a small piece of deer meat left in the pot frozen in down in the brook, that was our freezer and water supply...LOL



Yes that was just way way to close!One good thing about living like that.If something bad happens you would know what to do!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes that was just way way to close!One good thing about living like that.If something bad happens you would know what to do!



It did make one self reliant and gave us the feeling we could make it through about anything that came our way.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Loking forward to it buddy.



I want to see the sites up there but more so I would love to just sit and talk with you LOL Bet I could learn something! I would like to spend a month up there but it will be a week at most LOL She can't get enough time off :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It did make one self reliant and gave us the feeling we could make it through about anything that came our way.



I like to think I would do OK.But not for a long time?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I want to see the sites up there but more so I would love to just sit and talk with you LOL Bet I could learn something! I would like to spend a month up there but it will be a week at most LOL She can't get enough time off :msp_thumbdn:



Whatever amount of time you can muster, that would be fine, better to come for a week than not come at all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like to think I would do OK.But not for a long time?



It likely was more serious than what I perceived at that young age but I really don`t think we were in any real danger. Dad always said we could walk out before we starved. I am in no way saying it was any fun at the time and no I would rather not have to do it again.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whatever amount of time you can muster, that would be fine, better to come for a week than not come at all.



Only trouble right now is this dang back.I can't seem to ride and drive very far.Need to get that just a little better first.I will find something to help that soon enough I think.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It likely was more serious than what I perceived at that young age but I really don`t think we were in any real danger. Dad always said we could walk out before we starved. I am in no way saying it was any fun at the time and no I would rather not have to do it again.



Sure would have been a rough walk!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only trouble right now is this dang back.I can't seem to ride and drive very far.Need to get that just a little better first.I will find something to help that soon enough I think.



Yes, with that problem a long drive would be very uncomfortable to say the least, hope you can find some relief for that problem.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure would have been a rough walk!



Over the frozen crust it was actually pretty good going. I walked that trip out with dad once before it snowed. We left at first light one morning and walked 16 miles out to get a part welded, then walked all the way back in and got back shortly after dark.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, with that problem a long drive would be very uncomfortable to say the least, hope you can find some relief for that problem.



I know I will.They come out with new stuff every day.All I got to do is find the right one! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Over the frozen crust it was actually pretty good going. I walked that trip out with dad once before it snowed. We left at first light one morning and walked 16 miles out to get a part welded, then walked all the way back in and got back shortly after dark.



That was a trip! LOL But you do what you have to do and never even think about it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Over the frozen crust it was actually pretty good going. I walked that trip out with dad once before it snowed. We left at first light one morning and walked 16 miles out to get a part welded, then walked all the way back in and got back shortly after dark.



:msp_ohmy: Wow.. that is just crazy!
I think how cool it would to be live like that... you probably think im nuts.  
Almost to page 2000 guys
I sure have had a great time on this thread.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well everyone here is sleeping, both my daughters a couple of their friends and my wife are all asleep. We are going to drive up to visit with my wifes family this morning, its now 1:30 and we will be leaving in about 6 hours time, better get to bed myself.....LOL.
Night John.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :msp_ohmy: Wow.. that is just crazy!
> I think how cool it would to be live like that... you probably think im nuts.
> Almost to page 2000 guys
> I sure have had a great time on this thread.



Best thread going!Best people too :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well everyone here is sleeping, both my daughters a couple of their friends and my wife are all asleep. We are going to drive up to visit with my wifes family this morning, its now 1:30 and we will be leaving in about 6 hours time, better get to bed myself.....LOL.
> Night John.



You have fun Jerry! Nite


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Best thread going!Best people too :msp_thumbsup:



I agree with that John! 
Sure wish I could send you guys parts for your projects, but I dont have much parts. And barely the time


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I agree with that John!
> Sure wish I could send you guys parts for your projects, but I dont have much parts. And barely the time



Don't worry you will get more parts and time! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Don't worry you will get more parts and time! LOL



I have a Stihl contra on the line of getting  
106cc's of vintage power


----------



## RandyMac

Good night Jerry
that was a great story!


----------



## dancan

Nighty nighty time is over , it's time to get a movin' ZZSalckers !


----------



## RandyMac

gettin' a jump on things today.


----------



## dancan

Jump ? No just the usual grind , no point in letting the day waste away .
You still at work ?


----------



## RandyMac

oh yeah, 4 hours to go and a 4 day week to boot.


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers letting this thread fall off again!


----------



## Somesawguy

Good Morning Everyone :hmm3grin2orange:

There is a long weekend coming up. I think I'll be doing some cutting before the festivities. Anyone else?


----------



## tbone75

Somesawguy said:


> Good Morning Everyone :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> There is a long weekend coming up. I think I'll be doing some cutting before the festivities. Anyone else?



Not me but I bet Robin is!


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!! Maybe but it's warmed up here again. Ice storm yesterday.....cars off the road everywhere...talking to a friend who is the saw tech at the local Dolmar dealer (also car garage/welding shop/wrecker service) at store right around beer thirty last night and he siad both wreckers never shut off all day. One guy went right off the end of the brand new town dock but was skidding slow enough that the frame hung up and it didn't go overboard but he said the guy had to get out through the back door as the drivers door opened up over the clamflats!! So anyway this warm spell has put a damper on my wooding operation ...again.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Maybe but it's warmed up here again. Ice storm yesterday.....cars off the road everywhere...talking to a friend who is the saw tech at the local Dolmar dealer (also car garage/welding shop/wrecker service) at store right around beer thirty last night and he siad both wreckers never shut off all day. One guy went right off the end of the brand new town dock but was skidding slow enough that the frame hung up and it didn't go overboard but he said the guy had to get out through the back door as the drivers door opened up over the clamflats!! So anyway this warm spell has put a damper on my wooding operation ...again.....



Bet he had to change his shorts! :hmm3grin2orange: Had some nasty ice storms here the last few years.No power for almost a week the last one!And no generator at that time!That won't happen to me again!


----------



## tbone75

Ordered a new piston from Northwood for the 350.Hope it works out?


----------



## sefh3

John,
Did that coil not work out that I sent you? I see your looking for a flywheel now. I think I might have one. Let me know.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Ordered a new piston from Northwood for the 350.Hope it works out?



I order most of my pistons from him. Good quality I think.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John,
> Did that coil not work out that I sent you? I see your looking for a flywheel now. I think I might have one. Let me know.



The flywheel is for another 038 LOL I have one on the way plus a starter and wrap handle and a coil for the 65 Husky.All from the same guy!The coil I am not sure it will work?It will bolt on but is different?I will put it on later today and see what I have.The wires are different also.I guess I could use a clutch cover for this one too.Wouldn't happen to have one of them would you?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I order most of my pistons from him. Good quality I think.



I hope it will work out?The one I have is good but the rings are to small!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I got a new project in the mail today  
About 3 months ago rwoods told me he was gonna send me a project sp81 well it finally came  its gonna be next on my list righhht after I get the 400 done 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got a new project in the mail today
> About 3 months ago rwoods told me he was gonna send me a project sp81 well it finally came  its gonna be next on my list righhht after I get the 400 done
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I am a little slow.What is a sp81?


----------



## tbone75

Just got back from pawn shopping.Didn't find one dang saw!


----------



## tbone75

Had 2 Poolins dropped off for me to work on.Its that friend of mine with that big pile of kids that barley has a pot to pee in.Not sure what he did to it this time? LOL Last time he broke the end of the crank off?Good thing I have some parts LOL Last time I sent him home with 2 saws.He may get another one this time LOL All them kids I know he could use it.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I am a little slow.What is a sp81?



McCulloch Super Pro 81.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Had 2 Poolins dropped off for me to work on.Its that friend of mine with that big pile of kids that barley has a pot to pee in.Not sure what he did to it this time? LOL Last time he broke the end of the crank off?Good thing I have some parts LOL Last time I sent him home with 2 saws.He may get another one this time LOL All them kids I know he could use it.



I've got a bunch of kids, and a couple of Pooplins that could use some fixing...........I'll be over in a bit..................LOL!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I am a little slow.What is a sp81?




Actually I think its a pm800? Ill have to see when I get home. Either way they are a runnin dang saw!!!!
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I've got a bunch of kids, and a couple of Pooplins that could use some fixing...........I'll be over in a bit..................LOL!!!!



Bring them over any time! LOL If you ever get into this part of the country be glad to have you stop by!Even if you are a goofball :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Actually I think its a pm800? Ill have to see when I get home. Either way they are a runnin dang saw!!!!
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Hope you like it.Macs just don't do it for me.


----------



## tbone75

Got the Poolins running again.Had the chain bound up in one.Chain brake band busted in the other. LOL Plus had to rewind the spring on the starter in one too?As usual it came all the way out on me :bang: Dug out another 3314 to send with him too LOL Can't let him have anything very good.Poor guy has a metal plate in his head. They put that in when he was real young.His scull didn't close right?He is only a little on the slow side.But a very nice guy that would do anything for any one!Just very hard on everything! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

So what did I miss? I have been away all day, up to see the wifes folks. My FIL is having another bad spell, he`s so weak now he can`t walk on at all, almost wheel chair bound when he is not asleep. The Parkinsons is now in stage two so he`s really weak and hardly eats any more.


----------



## dancan

Sorry to hear , I've lost a few customers over the years to Parkinsons .


----------



## dancan

I get to play with one of these in January .

[video=youtube;u8jChNi3_Qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=u8jChNi3_Qk[/video]

Not quite as pretty but same setup with a headsaw , should be fun . :smile2:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> So what did I miss? I have been away all day, up to see the wifes folks. My FIL is having another bad spell, he`s so weak now he can`t walk on at all, almost wheel chair bound when he is not asleep. The Parkinsons is now in stage two so he`s really weak and hardly eats any more.



Don't think you missed much?I tore the 350 apart again.Cylinder measures 45.04 piston is 44.89 don't seem to bad?I guess I need new rings?But finding anything to fit is a problem I think?They are .047 thick.Nothing I have is even close to that!Just going to try the piston from Northwood? Real sorry to hear about your FIL.That is some nasty stuff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I get to play with one of these in January .
> 
> [video=youtube;u8jChNi3_Qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=u8jChNi3_Qk[/video]
> 
> Not quite as pretty but same setup with a headsaw , should be fun . :smile2:



Didn`t happen to go through a fire did it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't think you missed much?I tore the 350 apart again.Cylinder measures 45.04 piston is 44.89 don't seem to bad?I guess I need new rings?But finding anything to fit is a problem I think?They are .047 thick.Nothing I have is even close to that!Just going to try the piston from Northwood? Real sorry to hear about your FIL.That is some nasty stuff.



Is that an OEM piston?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is that an OEM piston?



This is the P&C I bought off fleabay from England LOL Bet I don't do that again :bang: :hmm3grin2orange: It sure looked good on paper :biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This is the P&C I bought off fleabay from England LOL Bet I don't do that again :bang: :hmm3grin2orange: It sure looked good on paper :biggrin:



Oh,..ok that might make a difference, must be Brit sized....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh,..ok that might make a difference, must be Brit sized....LOL



John you ain't buyin whitworth pistons again are ya????LOLOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John you ain't buyin whitworth pistons again are ya????LOLOL!!!



I don't know what the hell I bought LOL But Ron did a nice job porting it!


----------



## tbone75

I wonder if I can have them groves cut bigger in that piston to take a normal size ring?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I wonder if I can have them groves cut bigger in that piston to take a normal size ring?



Does it have ring end stops/ pins?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Does it have ring end stops/ pins?



Yep! Chit! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep! Chit! LOL



:bang:


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will keep it around and hope to use it in something else?Have no idea what else it could fit?Another 45mm 350 if I find another one? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will keep it around and hope to use it in something else?Have no idea what else it could fit?Another 45mm 350 if I find another one? LOL



Those rings are very thin, if you could find some that are 46mm you could file them down to fit correctly.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those rings are very thin, if you could find some that are 46mm you could file them down to fit correctly.



If I could find some I would do just that.But finding any that thickness and 46mm could be a problem? I don't know if the surface grinder at work could thin some down or not.May have to ask them guys?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If I could find some I would do just that.But finding any that thickness and 46mm could be a problem? I don't know if the surface grinder at work could thin some down or not.May have to ask them guys?



A surface grinder can do that,I have had that very application done on vintage saw rings.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A surface grinder can do that,I have had that very application done on vintage saw rings.



Well all I need is some 46mm rings!I know the guys in the machine shop real well LOL


----------



## tbone75

What takes a 46mm ring?Anyone know off the top of there head?


----------



## jimdad07

No stinky box yet John? I hope you get it tomorrow, I mailed it out Saturday. Should be there soon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What takes a 46mm ring?Anyone know off the top of there head?



LOL,..Stihl 028 Super.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> No stinky box yet John? I hope you get it tomorrow, I mailed it out Saturday. Should be there soon.



Its here!You must have missed that post the other day? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will get some Stihl rings for a Husky LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will get some Stihl rings for a Husky LOL



Need a part number?


----------



## tbone75

Jim I have a coil on the way for the 65 already too! But its still in the box it came in LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Need a part number?



That sure wouldn't hurt. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That sure wouldn't hurt. LOL



Stihl part number 118 034 3001 two rings 46X1.5mm.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihl part number 118 034 3001 two rings 46X1.5mm.



Thanks Jerry that will make them easy to find!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jerry that will make them easy to find!



Due to the Stihl quality those rings may be a little expensive. The rings from a Husky 51 and 55 are also 56mm and likely a little cheaper. If you are using aftermarket rings like Caber then there may not be much of a difference between them price wise.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Due to the Stihl quality those rings may be a little expensive. The rings from a Husky 51 and 55 are also 56mm and likely a little cheaper. If you are using aftermarket rings like Caber then there may not be much of a difference between them price wise.



OK Jerry I will check into them all. Right now I think I need to lay down LOL Catch you guys later


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night all.


----------



## RandyMac

Night Jerry.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Night Jerry.



How's the "Night Owl" doing tonight???


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will get some Stihl rings for a Husky LOL



That'll be the best thing that ever happened to a Husky!! My advise is to take out the spark plug and replace everything under that with a Stihl 026. That would really help that saw run better! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



tbone75 said:


> OK Jerry I will check into them all. Right now I think I need to lay down LOL Catch you guys later



I see you're back on line. Hope you're feelin' better.


----------



## RandyMac

Kinda busy, usually is for the first few hours.

I tried to get puppy pics outside today, she is too fast.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> That'll be the best thing that ever happened to a Husky!! My advise is to take out the spark plug and replace everything under that with a Stihl 026. That would really help that saw run better! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're back on line. Hope you're feelin' better.



Can't sleep.To many aches right now LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> That'll be the best thing that ever happened to a Husky!! My advise is to take out the spark plug and replace everything under that with a Stihl 026. That would really help that saw run better! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're back on line. Hope you're feelin' better.



I get this 350 done it will eat a 026! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Can't sleep.To many aches right now LOL



Same here, waitin' on the pain pills to work. Ugghhh. On the other hand, I went to a funeral today for a good friend, so I feel fortunate to still be ABOVE ground.


----------



## tbone75

One of Jerry's 026s may give it some trouble? LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Same here, waitin' on the pain pills to work. Ugghhh. On the other hand, I went to a funeral today for a good friend, so I feel fortunate to still be ABOVE ground.



Yes I am still kicking so it could be much worse!


----------



## RandyMac

Bummer TB.
I can sleep ok, but the first hour or two after getting up and the last hour of the day is pretty bad.
Since I turned 50, shrugging it off and doing things anyways has become more difficult.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I get this 350 done it will eat a 026! LOL



Sounds like your medication is working again...

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I think I found a couple Poolins I an sending your way Marc LOL Both run fine even! LOL I am betting on you finding more goodies in the future! LOL


----------



## RandyMac

If you are givin' away Pull-ons, send me a six cube.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Bummer TB.
> I can sleep ok, but the first hour or two after getting up and the last hour of the day is pretty bad.
> Since I turned 50, shrugging it off and doing things anyways has become more difficult.



Its hell getting old LOL Problem is I ain't old yet! Only 52 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Its hell getting old LOL Problem is I ain't old yet! Only 52 :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm only 4 years ahead of you, but Jerry is way ahead of us.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> If you are givin' away Pull-ons, send me a six cube.



:hmm3grin2orange: Only 6 cube I have is a Pioneer in pieces!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I think I found a couple Poolins I an sending your way Marc LOL Both run fine even! LOL I am betting on you finding more goodies in the future! LOL



You've gotta stop sending those or let me pay you something!!



RandyMac said:


> If you are givin' away Pull-ons, send me a six cube.



How about I duct-tape three of these together??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I'm only 4 years ahead of you, but Jerry is way ahead of us.



He sure don't act like it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

Gettin' sleepy again. Night all...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> You've gotta stop sending those or let me pay you something!!
> 
> 
> 
> How about I duct-tape three of these together??:hmm3grin2orange:



Duct tape can do anything! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Gettin' sleepy again. Night all...



I hope to soon? Have a good one


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Only 6 cube I have is a Pioneer in pieces!



you are wayyy behind


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> He sure don't act like it :hmm3grin2orange:



Jerry is made out of better stuff.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Jerry is made out of better stuff.



I would say your right! LOL


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Duct tape can do anything! :msp_thumbsup:



I once had a duct tape repair for a broken bone.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I once had a duct tape repair for a broken bone.



See! That chit fixes anything LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to try to get some sleep? If not I will be back LOL


----------



## dancan

Se Lack Ers ! Must be dreaming of them 6 cube Stihls .


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> Se Lack Ers ! Must be dreaming of them 6 cube Stihls .



stihls make me sleepy


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Didn`t happen to go through a fire did it?



The fire was in the building beside it , the genset that he had to run it did burn but it will be hooked up to the grid . I got him 6 cord of saw logs so now he has something to work with .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Se Lack Ers ! Must be dreaming of them 6 cube Stihls .



Nope dreaming about sleep!No good so far? I keep trying but just roll around and get back up :bang:


----------



## dancan

You're going to have to get yourself a treadmill so you can watch a movie while walking a mile to tire yourself out .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You're going to have to get yourself a treadmill so you can watch a movie while walking a mile to tire yourself out .



Got one LOL But walking very much hurts like hell!


----------



## roncoinc

Why the hell am i up so early ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Why the hell am i up so early ??



I give up? WTH are up already for?


----------



## dancan

John's fault , he's making all the noise this am .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> John's fault , he's making all the noise this am .



Must have been the sound of the snow falling.

John got to bed/sleep at all ??


----------



## dancan

We got snow happening here , my wife gets her white Christmas .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Must have been the sound of the snow falling.
> 
> John got to bed/sleep at all ??



In and out of bed all night.No sleep :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

You guys keep that snow up there! I don't want any! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You guys keep that snow up there! I don't want any! :hmm3grin2orange:



New Hampshire Weather, Manchester, New Hampshire Weather & Forecast - WMUR New Hampshire's Channel 9

should change to rain soon.

that is a lot of piston clearance.
is it the piston that came with the jug ?
no telling what you will get with another piston either 
i have seen two thou ring end gap on those little things work fine.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep.....snowing here this AM too......3" on the ground so far...gonna be a bit more then it goes cold overnite....looks like we do get a white Christmas...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yep.....snowing here this AM too......3" on the ground so far...gonna be a bit more then it goes cold overnite....looks like we do get a white Christmas...



Looking at the WX map i will get rain soon but dont look like up there it will change over


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Looking at the WX map i will get rain soon but dont look like up there it will change over



Yeah supposed to snow on into mid afternoon here and further Down East......it's very heavy wet snow...no wind...every branch of every tree is uniformly covered...just a "Winter Wonderland" on the "Beautiful Rockbound Coast of Maine"..........great......humbug........


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> Se Lack Ers ! Must be dreaming of them 6 cube Stihls .





dancan said:


> You're going to have to get yourself a treadmill so you can watch a movie while walking a mile to tire yourself out .





dancan said:


> John's fault , he's making all the noise this am .



Dan, 

I'd like to meet you someday. You seem to be a man of smooth and dry wit, I enjoy your morning motivational "Sir Lackers" quotes. I may compile a book one day. 

Good morning all.


----------



## dancan

diggers_dad said:


> Dan, .....
> 
> I enjoy your morning motivational "Sir Lackers" quotes. I may compile a book one day.
> 
> Good morning all.




I'm glad you enjoy , unlike some grumpy grinches .



Cantdog said:


> Yeah ... "Winter Wonderland" ....great......humbug........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning guys, you all have been a gabby lot since I was on last night. Yep, we are getting a nice snowfall out there today, that makes lots of work for me...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning yolks!  
Im in kansas now. Nothing but fields for millleees! On my way home though! 
Jerry, I bet you keep plenty busy without snow! Lol

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning yolks!
> Im in kansas now. Nothing but fields for millleees! On my way home though!
> Jerry, I bet you keep plenty busy without snow! Lol
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Hey Jacob,..I have been busier than a one armed paper hanger,been putting in 20 hour days for while now but its a great time of year. Hope you get home for Christmas, there`s no place like home for Christmas. I missed one at home and have actually regretted that ever since.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The fire was in the building beside it , the genset that he had to run it did burn but it will be hooked up to the grid . I got him 6 cord of saw logs so now he has something to work with .



What length can his setup cut? That style of cutting is odd compared to all I have worked around.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah supposed to snow on into mid afternoon here and further Down East......it's very heavy wet snow...no wind...every branch of every tree is uniformly covered...just a "Winter Wonderland" on the "Beautiful Rockbound Coast of Maine"..........great......humbug........



Its absolutely beautiful snow today, not a breath of wind and you are so right. The trees are getting loaded absolutely perfect. I have a couple of SanFrancosians here that are really enjoying this snowfall. I will try to grab some picts if the snow stops early enough for the sun to come out.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> What length can his setup cut? That style of cutting is odd compared to all I have worked around.



Definitely not like a typical mill setup but sure looks like it will make some board feet in a hurry .
I'm not sure of the spec on the crazy german's mill but I'll be talking to him later today so I'll find out .
I think he can cut 24" if he fires up the headsaw .
He's also in need of some clear hardwood logs for sawing so he can fire up the kiln and moulder .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> New Hampshire Weather, Manchester, New Hampshire Weather & Forecast - WMUR New Hampshire's Channel 9
> 
> should change to rain soon.
> 
> that is a lot of piston clearance.
> is it the piston that came with the jug ?
> no telling what you will get with another piston either
> i have seen two thou ring end gap on those little things work fine.



This is the piston that came with the jug.I will get another set of rings and get them ground down and make them fit.Hope this other piston may work?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Jacob,..I have been busier than a one armed paper hanger,been putting in 20 hour days for while now but its a great time of year. Hope you get home for Christmas, there`s no place like home for Christmas. I missed one at home and have actually regretted that ever since.



Wow 20 hour days? Dang! Thats hard hours for a man your age, the hardest days iv worked was only about 17 hours. Ill remember that night for awhile, I slept in the trailer that night cause there was no room in the truck we had. It was colder then hell that night, but I tucked my head under the sleeping bag and went to sleep. Hardest part was getting out of the sleeping bag the next day. 

Its good to be home for christnas, in the 5th grade I lived with my aunt and uncle and stayed with them that christmas, mom and dad couldnt make it back there for christmas, they were on the road. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Definitely not like a typical mill setup but sure looks like it will make some board feet in a hurry .
> I'm not sure of the spec on the crazy german's mill but I'll be talking to him later today so I'll find out .
> I think he can cut 24" if he fires up the headsaw .
> He's also in need of some clear hardwood logs for sawing so he can fire up the kiln and moulder .



Dan, that mill looks like a great setup. My dad and I were impressed. Was that imported to canada? It does seem it would make some bd feet in a hurry! How good is your guys white oak up there?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

You guys with all that snow talk got me!Its snowing here now! :msp_thumbdn: Don't look like it will stick so far? My Step-Daughter is having some trouble today.The baby is due the 28th but her blood pressure is up and shes having blurry vision?waiting to hear from the Dr. now.Not sure whats going on but I sure don't like it :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Jacob,..I have been busier than a one armed paper hanger,been putting in 20 hour days for while now but its a great time of year. Hope you get home for Christmas, there`s no place like home for Christmas. I missed one at home and have actually regretted that ever since.



Jerry that is too many hours even for a young man!You may be tough as nails but that is a bit to much!Quit fooling with my saw till you have time to do it!


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dan, that mill looks like a great setup. My dad and I were impressed. Was that imported to canada? It does seem it would make some bd feet in a hurry! How good is your guys white oak up there?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



That's not the mill but basically the same , Kara's website claim 8 to 15 cbm (cubic board meters ?) in an 8hr day .
The fellow that owns it imported it .
If things go as they should I'll have a video of it cutting some softwood in January .
Working on getting some white oak as well .


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> You guys with all that snow talk got me!Its snowing here now! :msp_thumbdn: Don't look like it will stick so far? My Step-Daughter is having some trouble today.The baby is due the 28th but her blood pressure is up and shes having blurry vision?waiting to hear from the Dr. now.Not sure whats going on but I sure don't like it :msp_confused:



Blood pressure and blurry vision? Not good. Hope the Dr. takes care of her SOON.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> ...My Step-Daughter is having some trouble today.The baby is due the 28th but her blood pressure is up and shes having blurry vision?waiting to hear from the Dr. now.Not sure whats going on but I sure don't like it :msp_confused:



Hope things work out for the best , might just be a Christmas baby .


----------



## tbone75

If not Christmas day it will be very close!No word yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry that is too many hours even for a young man!You may be tough as nails but that is a bit to much!Quit fooling with my saw till you have time to do it!



LOL,...The older one gets the less sleep one needs, its highly overated anyway. When I was a young lad we got conditioned to running on 4 hrs sleep at a time. Only time of year we got more sleep was dead of winter when the snow was too deep for outside work, from spring to late fall we worked like ants...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys with all that snow talk got me!Its snowing here now! :msp_thumbdn: Don't look like it will stick so far? My Step-Daughter is having some trouble today.The baby is due the 28th but her blood pressure is up and shes having blurry vision?waiting to hear from the Dr. now.Not sure whats going on but I sure don't like it :msp_confused:



That needs to be looked into stadt. Hope all goes well for the both of them, I don`t like the sounds of it at all.:...:msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That needs to be looked into stadt. Hope all goes well for the both of them, I don`t like the sounds of it at all.:...:msp_unsure:



Still haven't heard anything?Hate this waiting crap! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> That's not the mill but basically the same , Kara's website claim 8 to 15 cbm (cubic board meters ?) in an 8hr day .
> The fellow that owns it imported it .
> If things go as they should I'll have a video of it cutting some softwood in January .
> Working on getting some white oak as well .


Will it cut 10ft logs? 
The only thing I see wrong with it would be, more hydralics=more things to go wrong? But by the looks of it you can compensate the possible downtime over how much more bd feet your cutting. Is he building a mill like this? 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Still haven't heard anything?Hate this waiting crap! LOL



opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

Found some rings to try and fit on the 350.Got a new set for a 029 that are 46mm! Not I just need them .011 thinner.Or turn this piston grove wider. If they have a very thin cutter for a lathe I could take a bit off the bottom of the ring grove.My buddy with the lathe isn't home :bang: :hmm3grin2orange: Not like I need to hurry anyway? LOL One way or another I will get this baby running! Can't waste all of Ron's nice work!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Will it cut 10ft logs?
> The only thing I see wrong with it would be, more hydralics=more things to go wrong? But by the looks of it you can compensate the possible downtime over how much more bd feet your cutting. Is he building a mill like this?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



He imported all the components but needs someone to set it up to run correctly. He asked me to be Millwright for it a few years ago but I declined.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Found some rings to try and fit on the 350.Got a new set for a 029 that are 46mm! Not I just need them .011 thinner.Or turn this piston grove wider. If they have a very thin cutter for a lathe I could take a bit off the bottom of the ring grove.My buddy with the lathe isn't home :bang: :hmm3grin2orange: Not like I need to hurry anyway? LOL One way or another I will get this baby running! Can't waste all of Ron's nice work!



The 029 and 028Super take the same rings, cutting out the ring land could be done by the right fellow.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 029 and 028Super take the same rings, cutting out the ring land could be done by the right fellow.



This guy can do it.He is very good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This guy can do it.He is very good!



Then he can grind his own cutter bits, I have several hundred special cutter bits I have hand ground over the years.


----------



## tbone75

I let my Nephew take the 350 i did the porting on.He is a die hard Stihl fan LOL He called me today after he was done cutting some stuff up.He said he don't think he can say anything about Huskys any more :msp_thumbsup: :hmm3grin2orange: It will out do his 029 :hmm3grin2orange: Now he is trying to get it away from me LOL I told him it can be bought? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> He imported all the components but needs someone to set it up to run correctly. He asked me to be Millwright for it a few years ago but I declined.



Sounds like this guy has some money? 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I let my Nephew take the 350 i did the porting on.He is a die hard Stihl fan LOL He called me today after he was done cutting some stuff up.He said he don't think he can say anything about Huskys any more :msp_thumbsup: :hmm3grin2orange: It will out do his 029 :hmm3grin2orange: Now he is trying to get it away from me LOL I told him it can be bought? :hmm3grin2orange:



Everything has a price, so I am told.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Then he can grind his own cutter bits, I have several hundred special cutter bits I have hand ground over the years.



I know he can do that OK.I just got to catch him? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Everything has a price, so I am told.....LOL



I have much better ones I don't need it LOL


----------



## tbone75

I will likely just let him have it LOL I will get something out of him for it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I let my Nephew take the 350 i did the porting on.He is a die hard Stihl fan LOL He called me today after he was done cutting some stuff up.He said he don't think he can say anything about Huskys any more :msp_thumbsup: :hmm3grin2orange: It will out do his 029 :hmm3grin2orange: Now he is trying to get it away from me LOL I told him it can be bought? :hmm3grin2orange:



I was very impressed with the 350 i sent you.  just liked the looks of the 031 and i already had a 2150  
Jerry havr you ever ran a 920 jonsered?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I was very impressed with the 350 i sent you.  just liked the looks of the 031 and i already had a 2150
> Jerry havr you ever ran a 920 jonsered?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I gave that one away too :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I gave that one away too :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:



 im sure it went to a good cause! Lol
I wish now i would have restored the pplastic on it, im getting pretty good at that now 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> im sure it went to a good cause! Lol
> I wish now i would have restored the pplastic on it, im getting pretty good at that now
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Well stop by! I have several you can do! :biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I was very impressed with the 350 i sent you.  just liked the looks of the 031 and i already had a 2150
> Jerry havr you ever ran a 920 jonsered?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I had a 930 for awhile and it was a great saw, just a couple of cc`s bigger than a 920, sold it and got a 2094, now that was a beast....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had a 930 for awhile and it was a great saw, just a couple of cc`s bigger than a 920, sold it and got a 2094, now that was a beast....LOL



Im getting offerd one that has bad bearings. He has the bearings. Id have to split the case Lol 
How did the 930 fair to the 066? 
John i might take ya up on that  what saws are they off of? 
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im getting offerd one that has bad bearings. He has the bearings. Id have to split the case Lol
> How did the 930 fair to the 066?
> John i might take ya up on that  what saws are they off of?
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I guess I am just biased but I prefer my 066`s better for what I use them for. The 930 had good power and I can`t say anything bad about it at all, just don`t fit me right and I have a preference for creamsicle features.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I guess I am just biased but I prefer my 066`s better for what I use them for. The 930 had good power and I can`t say anything bad about it at all, just don`t fit me right and I have a preference for creamsicle features.



Im more of the creamsickle type as well. But if i have something to trade for it, im going to get it  the biggest thing will be finding cranks seals? 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

No baby today.Everything is just fine they sent her home to rest.I did that too! 2 hr nap LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im getting offerd one that has bad bearings. He has the bearings. Id have to split the case Lol
> How did the 930 fair to the 066?
> John i might take ya up on that  what saws are they off of?
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



The 038,350,MS310,Husky 142 & ? LOL


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Will it cut 10ft logs?
> The only thing I see wrong with it would be, more hydralics=more things to go wrong? But by the looks of it you can compensate the possible downtime over how much more bd feet your cutting. Is he building a mill like this?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



18" diameter by 24' long without the headsaw with fast production .
The mill has been built for a while but not used much over the last little bit so it needs some tlc but a couple of days should take care of that .


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> No baby today.Everything is just fine they sent her home to rest.I did that too! 2 hr nap LOL



That's good news. 

I could use a two (or three, or four) hour nap....


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> That's good news.
> 
> I could use a two (or three, or four) hour nap....



I sure feel better now! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Gotta go to a shindig up where I keep the hoss. My wife and the lady of that house have been cooking steady for two days...looks like I won't be around for the 2000th page....sorry but food and beverages are going to take the day!!! Congrats guys and thanks Cliff for starting such a very nobel thread...lots of chit and good info at the same time...I guess that's why the powers that be have allowed us to continue and not stuffed us in the "off topic' or "sticky" slots. Cheers and I'll catch you all on the other side of 2,000!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> The 038,350,MS310,Husky 142 & ? LOL



Box up the ones you want done (the plastic) and send them my way, when i get on my laptop ill send you a pic of how my 046 looks  
Btw john my treat if you supply shipping. Im gonna have some time after this load were taking to idaho so that would be the best time for me to do it. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got a little more done to John`s saw this afternoon but I am going out to supper with my wife and daughters so will be away for a few more hours. You fellas keep the thread afloat...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got a little more done to John`s saw this afternoon but I am going out to supper with my wife and daughters so will be away for a few more hours. You fellas keep the thread afloat...LOL



Have a good time my friend  

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Gotta go to a shindig up where I keep the hoss. My wife and the lady of that house have been cooking steady for two days...looks like I won't be around for the 2000th page....sorry but food and beverages are going to take the day!!! Congrats guys and thanks Cliff for starting such a very nobel thread...lots of chit and good info at the same time...I guess that's why the powers that be have allowed us to continue and not stuffed us in the "off topic' or "sticky" slots. Cheers and I'll catch you all on the other side of 2,000!!!



I know your going to have a great time Robin!Drink one for me! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got a little more done to John`s saw this afternoon but I am going out to supper with my wife and daughters so will be away for a few more hours. You fellas keep the thread afloat...LOL



Have a bug for me while your out!I guess another beer wont hurt me either! LOL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Box up the ones you want done (the plastic) and send them my way, when i get on my laptop ill send you a pic of how my 046 looks
> Btw john my treat if you supply shipping. Im gonna have some time after this load were taking to idaho so that would be the best time for me to do it.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Thanks for the offer LOL These old things will be fine LOL Just yanking your chain :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Still need a coil for my 038.The one Scott sent won't work :bang:


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> im sure it went to a good cause! Lol
> I wish now i would have restored the pplastic on it, im getting pretty good at that now
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Can you explain how you restore it? I have a few I'd like to slick up if possible.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Still need a coil for my 038.The one Scott sent won't work :bang:



I'll look for one on my trip next week. Probably not something we have around here, but ya never know...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I'll look for one on my trip next week. Probably not something we have around here, but ya never know...



No big deal I can find one.Going to look for a clutch cover too.This one works but has a crack in it.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> No big deal I can find one.Going to look for a clutch cover too.This one works but has a crack in it.



I'll snag anything in the 038 (and larger) size.


----------



## roncoinc

Was going to shorten a chain today and got it popped apart and shortened but dont have the right size presets 
had two to do for the guy and it dont look like thats gonna happen for a few days now..have to stop by the shop and get some monday if they are open.
if it was my chain i would drill out the holes and use what i have but it aint mine.
thats about all i have done in over a week now ??


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I'll snag anything in the 038 (and larger) size.



:hmm3grin2orange: I like the sound of that! A 044-046,365,372,7000+ ect. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Can you explain how you restore it? I have a few I'd like to slick up if possible.



Hey marc. 
First clean up the plastic real good with hot water. Scrub it down goos with a scotch pad. Then get a good sharp razor blade and start scrappinng all the old crud/plastic off. Dont be afraid to get in there. The razor blade is probably the biggest part of the process. 
After you get about every area done with the razor, get some 200,600,1000 grit sandpaper. Make sure its wet/dry sandpaper. And wet sand all of the peice. be sure to wipe it down with a rag peridiocally. After you finish off with the 1000 grit paper wide it down and put it close the wood stove, not close enough to melt the plastic! Just enough to get it warmed up. Then get some clear coat spray paint (the good kind) and spray thin even coats of the clear coat. Set it in front of the stove again to dry and repeat the process one more time... good as new  it took me maybe 5-6 hours to do my 046. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was going to shorten a chain today and got it popped apart and shortened but dont have the right size presets
> had two to do for the guy and it dont look like thats gonna happen for a few days now..have to stop by the shop and get some monday if they are open.
> if it was my chain i would drill out the holes and use what i have but it aint mine.
> thats about all i have done in over a week now ??



Dang Ron you need to get something going?Don't know what to tell you to do?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey marc.
> First clean up the plastic real good with hot water. Scrub it down goos with a scotch pad. Then get a good sharp razor blade and start scrappinng all the old crud/plastic off. Dont be afraid to get in there. The razor blade is probably the biggest part of the process.
> After you get about every area done with the razor, get some 200,600,1000 grit sandpaper. Make sure its wet/dry sandpaper. And wet sand all of the peice. be sure to wipe it down with a rag peridiocally. After you finish off with the 1000 grit paper wide it down and put it close the wood stove, not close enough to melt the plastic! Just enough to get it warmed up. Then get some clear coat spray paint (the good kind) and spray thin even coats of the clear coat. Set it in front of the stove again to dry and repeat the process one more time... good as new  it took me maybe 5-6 hours to do my 046.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Sounds like it would work.I am looking for a 044 or 046 for my Nephew.Need a builder project cheap LOL


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

Don't look to bad to me! I have a flywheel,starter and wrap handle on the way!Looks better than the one I have here. LOL OOPS need a brake handle too! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ron posting pictures of creamsickles is he sick? 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like it would work.I am looking for a 044 or 046 for my Nephew.Need a builder project cheap LOL



Mastermind had one i think

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't look to bad to me! I have a flywheel,starter and wrap handle on the way!Looks better than the one I have here. LOL OOPS need a brake handle too! LOL



Add a rear handle/tank also.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron posting pictures of creamsickles is he sick?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



NOT MINE !! 
notice NOT in the shop ??
in the storage shed


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Add a rear handle/tank also.



How bad is it?Can I patch it?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NOT MINE !!
> notice NOT in the shop ??
> in the storage shed



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> How bad is it?Can I patch it?



He said he told you about that ?
yes,can be fixed.
if you can do body work ?
sturdy now but the wire is ugly ,,,wth,it's a stihl anyway !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He said he told you about that ?
> yes,can be fixed.
> if you can do body work ?
> sturdy now but the wire is ugly ,,,wth,it's a stihl anyway !!



Body work is no problem for me LOL Done a hell of a lot of that!Just been a few years ago LOL I can still lay on some paint too! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Body work is no problem for me LOL Done a hell of a lot of that!Just been a few years ago LOL I can still lay on some paint too! LOL



Look close at second pic,you can just see the wire at the bottom of the handle were it joins the flat bottom part.
some epoxy as filler then dress it it up and paint and be stronger than new and nobody would notice.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Look close at second pic,you can just see the wire at the bottom of the handle were it joins the flat bottom part.
> some epoxy as filler then dress it it up and paint and be stronger than new and nobody would notice.



Yep that will be no problem to fix.


----------



## tbone75

Is a Dolmar 112 worth a crap? I am watching one on fleabay.Price is ok so far? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Is a Dolmar 112 worth a crap? I am watching one on fleabay.Price is ok so far? LOL



Of course it is, it says "Dolmar" on it doesn't it? That is part of the family of gooduns.


----------



## jimdad07

No new saws today John? I was reading through and hadn't seen anything yet. Christmas is getting close today. I got to do the shopping fir my wife's little brother and got him a bunch of saw tools. I am very happy that he is getting into this and loving every minute of it. I am going to be showing him how to port here pretty soon.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Of course it is, it says "Dolmar" on it doesn't it? That is part of the family of gooduns.



:hmm3grin2orange: Well yes but I don't know chit about them?Could be a mini 9010 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> No new saws today John? I was reading through and hadn't seen anything yet. Christmas is getting close today. I got to do the shopping fir my wife's little brother and got him a bunch of saw tools. I am very happy that he is getting into this and loving every minute of it. I am going to be showing him how to port here pretty soon.



Just the one Ron showed LOL Also looking at a 120si on fleabay too.Price may get to high on that one?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just the one Ron showed LOL Also looking at a 120si on fleabay too.Price may get to high on that one?



That 120si is an awesome saw, I love mine and youi ought to run one that is ported. I would put it up against an 044 any day of the week. I wouldn't mind getting a hold of a 6800i as well. That saw should be there soon, I could have drove it to you by now. I am starting to dislike the PO in a bad way.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Well yes but I don't know chit about them?Could be a mini 9010 :hmm3grin2orange:



Hopefully better than my first one.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That 120si is an awesome saw, I love mine and youi ought to run one that is ported. I would put it up against an 044 any day of the week. I wouldn't mind getting a hold of a 6800i as well. That saw should be there soon, I could have drove it to you by now. I am starting to dislike the PO in a bad way.



OK now your slipping bad! I told you the saw is here 2 other times on here :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> OK now your slipping bad! I told you the saw is here 2 other times on here :hmm3grin2orange:



Sorry John, I have been busy this week and haven't been on much or read all of the posts. I was getting worried about it. Have you looked through the box, are you happy with it? If your not I can rustle up something else to add to it sometime.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Sorry John, I have been busy this week and haven't been on much or read all of the posts. I was getting worried about it. Have you looked through the box, are you happy with it? If your not I can rustle up something else to add to it sometime.



No haven't looked at it much yet LOL I got a coil on the way for it! It is just fine!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Sorry John, I have been busy this week and haven't been on much or read all of the posts. I was getting worried about it. Have you looked through the box, are you happy with it? If your not I can rustle up something else to add to it sometime.



I havent got the one you sent ME yet ??
but with Xmass shipping is slow so it should get here soon


----------



## roncoinc

112 is a good class of that series,respond well to portin mildly.
whats price after shipping ?

hhmmm,,,,maybe i should ebay my second 120 ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 112 is a good class of that series,respond well to portin mildly.
> whats price after shipping ?
> 
> hhmmm,,,,maybe i should ebay my second 120 ??



About 75 bucks right now.But still 2 days to go. How about a friend price on the 120? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I ordered a new tube stuffer like yours Ron LOL Hope it works as good as yours?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> No haven't looked at it much yet LOL I got a coil on the way for it! It is just fine!!!!!



I hope you like it. I was not able to find the proper size fuel line, you might have better luck on that end. The p+c on that one is perfect as far as I could tell, bet it would take port job pretty well. The case is in great shape too, that saw was almost black when I got it.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I ordered a new tube stuffer like yours Ron LOL Hope it works as good as yours?



That topomatic crap out ?
my priemier works so much better,a friend tried it and bought one too.
not bad for $40


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I havent got the one you sent ME yet ??
> but with Xmass shipping is slow so it should get here soon



Going to make me feel guilty Ron.:frown:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That topomatic crap out ?
> my priemier works so much better,a friend tried it and bought one too.
> not bad for $40



I gave 42! LOL The tops is about done for LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I hope you like it. I was not able to find the proper size fuel line, you might have better luck on that end. The p+c on that one is perfect as far as I could tell, bet it would take port job pretty well. The case is in great shape too, that saw was almost black when I got it.



I like it just fine!Its a saw and not a Mac LOL Whats not to like?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I like it just fine!Its a saw and not a Mac LOL Whats not to like?



It looks like a mis-shapen stinky pumpkin.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It looks like a mis-shapen stinky pumpkin.



:msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz:


----------



## jimdad07

There are quite a few Dollies for sale on that ebay. I even saw one that was partially green that had a tree dropped on it.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> There are quite a few Dollies for sale on that ebay. I even saw one that was partially green that had a tree dropped on it.



Yes and they are all priced to high LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Yes and they are all priced to high LOL



Yes they are. I want to get out to me friends shop after Christmas and see what I can come home with, he has some older saws on the shelf from trade-ins that I would love to take home, depending on the price of them that is. About time for me to head for bed. You guys have a good evening.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Yes they are. I want to get out to me friends shop after Christmas and see what I can come home with, he has some older saws on the shelf from trade-ins that I would love to take home, depending on the price of them that is. About time for me to head for bed. You guys have a good evening.



Nite Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have all the Dollies I want to work on but the creamsicles are keeping me from getting to them....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Yes they are. I want to get out to me friends shop after Christmas and see what I can come home with, he has some older saws on the shelf from trade-ins that I would love to take home, depending on the price of them that is. About time for me to head for bed. You guys have a good evening.



Remember the Pioneer/Partners.


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey marc.
> First clean up the plastic real good with hot water. Scrub it down goos with a scotch pad. Then get a good sharp razor blade and start scrappinng all the old crud/plastic off. Dont be afraid to get in there. The razor blade is probably the biggest part of the process.
> After you get about every area done with the razor, get some 200,600,1000 grit sandpaper. Make sure its wet/dry sandpaper. And wet sand all of the peice. be sure to wipe it down with a rag peridiocally. After you finish off with the 1000 grit paper wide it down and put it close the wood stove, not close enough to melt the plastic! Just enough to get it warmed up. Then get some clear coat spray paint (the good kind) and spray thin even coats of the clear coat. Set it in front of the stove again to dry and repeat the process one more time... good as new  it took me maybe 5-6 hours to do my 046.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Thanks. Rep coming your way.



jimdad07 said:


> Of course it is, it says "Dolmar" on it doesn't it? That is part of the family of gooduns.



+1


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Thanks. Rep coming your way.
> 
> 
> 
> +1



Good deal, I had to type that all out on the phone LOL


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Where is Dan? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

He must have been ZZZSlackin' this morning LOL .


----------



## raycarr

Pretty quiet here this morning. I was looking for Randy, must not be logged on.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> He must have been ZZZSlackin' this morning LOL .



Dan! About time you got up LOL I done fed the cats and fired up the stove and checked all the threads :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

raycarr said:


> Pretty quiet here this morning. I was looking for Randy, must not be logged on.
> 
> Merry Christmas!



Its a wonder hes not around?


----------



## raycarr

I found him, he is carrying on about sawchain.


----------



## RandyMac

Hey little Ray, how is my boy?


----------



## raycarr

:smile2: Doing good, we are headed out about ten, over the hill and through the woods to Grandmother's house we go. See you Sunday night.


----------



## RandyMac

Ray, I work Saturday night so call me late in the afternoon. It will be good to see you, the kids and your red headed wife.


----------



## raycarr

Ok, talk to you then.
BTW, I cleared a large amount of crap out your computer, it probably works better now.


----------



## RandyMac

Yeah, whatever.


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers.......Still snoozing! Must be nice! :smile2:


----------



## dancan

I'm enjoying all the sunshine we got over this winter wonderland white Christmas .





I hope it's gone by the 26th . LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'm enjoying all the sunshine we got over this winter wonderland white Christmas .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's gone by the 26th . LOL .




The trees are nicely loaded but that will fall off today as the wind increases, only about 4 inches so that could go the first day the temp gets a few degrees above freezing.


----------



## RandyMac

I'm stupid tired today, can't wait to get home.


----------



## sefh3

I would have liked a few inches of snow for the kids on Christmas but oh well. It doesn't look like we will be seeing snow anytime soon either.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> The trees are nicely loaded but that will fall off today as the wind increases, only about 4 inches so that could go the first day the temp gets a few degrees above freezing.



Perfect conditions for a tree to drop a snow bomb down the back of your neck as you get ready to cut the notch .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Perfect conditions for a tree to drop a snow bomb down the back of your neck as you get ready to cut the notch .



LOL,...Yeah,...F that, done that way too many times but I had to back then...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

The outdoor lights were especially pretty last night shining through the snow that covered them, sort of made each little bulb look like it was 10 times bigger.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I would have liked a few inches of snow for the kids on Christmas but oh well. It doesn't look like we will be seeing snow anytime soon either.



Wish I could send some your way, somehow that little bit of white seems to really make Christmas more special.


----------



## tbone75

No snow around here :msp_thumbup: Been playing with saws this morning.Drug the 44 Rancher out out to clean up and put together.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No snow around here :msp_thumbup: Been playing with saws this morning.Drug the 44 Rancher out out to clean up and put together.



Got the muffler mod done and the spacers in place on the 064 yesterday afternoon, might even get to run it in wood today...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got the muffler mod done and the spacers in place on the 064 yesterday afternoon, might even get to run it in wood today...:msp_thumbup:



That sounds great :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I know your going to have a great time Robin!Drink one for me! :msp_thumbsup:




I did......and one for Rondon.....Jerry.......Jim..Cliff.......Jacob........Randy....RandyMac....and I think I drank 2 for Dan..........and it would seem that I may have drank a couple for myself as well.................It looks as if I mis spoke last night........I guess I thought it was page 1999 instead of 1899...oh well.... it's been a confusing 24 hrs....


----------



## sefh3

Well guys I want to wish each and every one of you a MERRY CHRISTMAS. I might be able to get back on tonight but not sure. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Well guys I want to wish each and every one of you a MERRY CHRISTMAS. I might be able to get back on tonight but not sure.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!!



Merry Christmas to you and everyone else !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Merry Christmas to you and everyone else !



Yeah,..I guess its about time to wish everyone a Merry Christmas now as some of us, me included, may not be able to get back on the rest of today or this evening due to the holiday goings on....LOL
Merry Christmas one and all!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Merry Christmas to you and everyone else !



Same to you Nutty Buddy and everyone else!!! This elf still has presents to finish at the shop as soon as this black beverage drives off the remnants of the amber and clear beverages consumed last night.....Man.... stayed out til 2:30...haven't done that in a while!!!! HAHA!! I put a string of battery operated christmas lights on the hoss last night......around his head, down his back and and up and down his fore legs.....that was wild ..we were watching him from the deck running around the pasture...he looked like a stick figure of a lizard!!! Oh the silly things we do......but he liked it and all the attention he got. He's 3 1/2 yrs old so when he decides to get frisky he really goes and puts on quite a show!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Same to you Nutty Buddy and everyone else!!! This elf still has presents to finish at the shop as soon as this black beverage drives off the remnants of the amber and clear beverages consumed last night.....Man.... stayed out til 2:30...haven't done that in a while!!!! HAHA!! I put a string of battery operated christmas lights on the hoss last night......around his head, down his back and and up and down his fore legs.....that was wild ..we were watching him from the deck running around the pasture...he looked like a stick figure of a lizard!!! Oh the silly things we do......but he liked it and all the attention he got. He's 3 1/2 yrs old so when he decides to get frisky he really goes and puts on quite a show!!!!



That would be like the electric horseman....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

A few picts of the snow that we currently have.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## Cantdog

Just about the same here...4"+-....It does make for a much prettier Christmas than just brown......and it is time. Dan was talking about snow down yer neck LOLOL!! The guy that just picked up that 262XP was in the woods yesrerday......he said he dropped a 12" fir tree and hooked it to his Farmi winch on about 12' of cable and dragged it all around, limbs and all, the trees in the section he was cutting, knocking the snow clear of the trees he was cutting!!! It snowed off and on until midnight then the stars came out all at once and the temp went from 32-33 to 10 in about 15 mins !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

It sort of flash froze here last night as well, had the sand and salt spreaders out to do all the roads around 3:30am.


----------



## roncoinc

HUMBUG !!

snow stinks !

sitting here by myself watching pre-football 
another humbuger will show up later and we will watch football and eat and drink beers 
no xmass here,not one light,present tree,music,nothing,nice and quiete..


----------



## diggers_dad

RandyMac said:


> Ray, I work Saturday night so call me late in the afternoon. It will be good to see you, the kids and your red headed wife.



Red headed wife?? I've got one of those. Sometimes those redheads are great. Sometimes......well, they seem to be a bit more temper-mental than others.



roncoinc said:


> HUMBUG !!
> 
> snow stinks !
> 
> sitting here by myself watching pre-football
> another humbuger will show up later and we will watch football and eat and drink beers
> no xmass here,not one light,present tree,music,nothing,nice and quiete..



Does someone need a hug?





To everyone else...*Merry Christmas!!!*


----------



## dancan

The dog loves the snow , 2 hops , lick , 2 hops , lick , 2 hops .......















Darn automated censor , it's a Shi tzu .


----------



## diggers_dad

OK, on the advice of some on here, I washed a couple of saws in the dishwasher to get them ready to put together. I had to make two apple pies to appease the little woman and get her to let me try it.

I was not impressed. I'll stick to cleaning them in the parts cleaner and using compressed air.

However, the apple pies turned out well.


----------



## dancan

diggers_dad said:


> OK, on the advice of some on here, I washed a couple of saws in the dishwasher to get them ready to put together. I had to make two apple pies to appease the little woman and get her to let me try it.
> 
> I was not impressed. I'll stick to cleaning them in the parts cleaner and using compressed air.
> 
> However, the apple pies turned out well.



Try it again and make sure you have it on the hottest setting .










I like cherry pie .......... :hmm3grin2orange: .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Try it again and make sure you have it on the hottest setting .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like cherry pie .......... :hmm3grin2orange: .



Cherry pie! YUK ! Blackberry ! Apple is good to!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HUMBUG !!
> 
> snow stinks !
> 
> sitting here by myself watching pre-football
> another humbuger will show up later and we will watch football and eat and drink beers
> no xmass here,not one light,present tree,music,nothing,nice and quiete..



I agree with you Ron! Its nice to look at but that is all! :msp_thumbup: I didn't have a tree or nothing till I got married again LOL Now she does all that stuff.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


>



What year is your truck 77-78?


----------



## caleath

Merry Christmas everyone...and a happy new year


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Cherry pie! YUK ! Blackberry ! Apple is good to!



I've not made a blackberry pie yet , you'd better pm me recipe so I can make one next fall when my patch is ripe .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

And the same to you, Cliff, and all the others. Hope this is a Happy Holiday season for all!


----------



## dancan

Merry Christmas !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I've not made a blackberry pie yet , you'd better pm me recipe so I can make one next fall when my patch is ripe .



I can do that! Moms recipe!


----------



## tbone75

Guys I got something today that just made my day! Even better that a chainsaw! :msp_thumbsup: Marc you tell Digger I said thank you so very very much!


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> Try it again and make sure you have it on the hottest setting .
> 
> I like cherry pie .......... :hmm3grin2orange: .





No cherry pie. Yuck. I ran it on the Pots and Pans cycle and it only has one heat setting - Hot hot hot!! I'm not saying it didn't do a decent job - it did. It just seemed to me I could get one almost as clean out in the shop with the parts cleaner and air. Besides, it wasn't worth baking two pies. 



tbone75 said:


> What year is your truck 77-78?



I'm gonna bet 77. I had a 77 1/2 ton 4wd several years ago. I still miss that truck. Great all-around work truck.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Guys I got something today that just made my day! Even better that a chainsaw! :msp_thumbsup: Marc you tell Digger I said thank you so very very much!



I will tell him. He has been riding me for a week to get him a card so he could send it to you. I was proud of him thinking of it on his own and reminding me.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I will tell him. He has been riding me for a week to get him a card so he could send it to you. I was proud of him thinking of it on his own and reminding me.



It sure made me happy! That was very nice of him! Think I got me a new buddy LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Howdy guys, good and cold this morning here with a light ducting of snow. It was 11*F this morning when I got up and it feels as though it is maintaining pretty well. I've had two service calls so far today and hoping the phone stays quiet for the rest of the weekend. Picked up some rotary bits at HF today while I was in town along with a bunch of machinist measuring tools, getting ready for the next porting job starting this weekend on the old 045. Going to see what that old Stihl has in her.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What year is your truck 77-78?



The grille and the chrome surrounding the signal lights are a dead giveaway if you really know the flatfronts made from 73-79. Mine is a 1979 spec build heavy duty 3/4 ton, it has options on it that few if any other 79`s had on them.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Sounds like fun, Jim. Here's hoping you don't get called out tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Merry Christmas everyone...and a happy new year



Hey there you big slacker! Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Years yourself.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Howdy guys, good and cold this morning here with a light ducting of snow. It was 11*F this morning when I got up and it feels as though it is maintaining pretty well. I've had two service calls so far today and hoping the phone stays quiet for the rest of the weekend. Picked up some rotary bits at HF today while I was in town along with a bunch of machinist measuring tools, getting ready for the next porting job starting this weekend on the old 045. Going to see what that old Stihl has in her.



Howdy yourself, you planning on becoming a porter by the sounds of the tools you are picking up.


----------



## dancan

Awesome card !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey man, surfs up!!


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey man, surfs up!!



I like that much better than snow! :msp_thumbup: I like them old trucks Jerry.Looks to be in very good shape for where it lives. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like that much better than snow! :msp_thumbup: I like them old trucks Jerry.Looks to be in very good shape for where it lives. LOL



Those are picts of today, its -8C and northerly winds, brrrrrr.
That ole truck and I have been through he-- together, through the woods, over steep embankments, fell into the river over the engine bonnet deep, rolled completely over and buried under 15' of snow, more than a million kilometers on it and still ready to go anytime I hit the ignition, never been a tougher more reliable truck made AFIK.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A few more snow picts for you ,John,


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> The grille and the chrome surrounding the signal lights are a dead giveaway if you really know the flatfronts made from 73-79. Mine is a 1979 spec build heavy duty 3/4 ton, it has options on it that few if any other 79`s had on them.



Very nice ride. I'd love to have one just like it.





tbone75 said:


> It sure made me happy! That was very nice of him! Think I got me a new buddy LOL



John, 

Digger says he's glad you liked the card. He wanted me to point out the smiley face under the exclamation point is smiling because he's holding a chainsaw which you can see to the right of the smiley face. Digger says he would be glad to be your buddy and you can call him if you need help reading an IPL or getting into one of those really small areas on a saw. 

We started working on the Wild Thing you sent to him but his Mom called and made him clean his room instead. I have vacation next week so I'll be home with the family all week and hopefully we'll have time to work on saws and do some cutting. I have got him a toolbox with his name on it, a full set of screwdrivers, a decent (cheap) set of sockets and a tape measure ready to go under the tree tonight.


----------



## tbone75

I like them pics Jerry.But it sure looks cold! :smile2:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Very nice ride. I'd love to have one just like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John,
> 
> Digger says he's glad you liked the card. He wanted me to point out the smiley face under the exclamation point is smiling because he's holding a chainsaw which you can see to the right of the smiley face. Digger says he would be glad to be your buddy and you can call him if you need help reading an IPL or getting into one of those really small areas on a saw.
> 
> We started working on the Wild Thing you sent to him but his Mom called and made him clean his room instead. I have vacation next week so I'll be home with the family all week and hopefully we'll have time to work on saws and do some cutting. I have got him a toolbox with his name on it, a full set of screwdrivers, a decent (cheap) set of sockets and a tape measure ready to go under the tree tonight.



Tell Digger I could have used him today with this Husky 44 LOL Getting my fingers in them little spots is tough for me! LOL I seen that chainsaw on the card!That was a real cool touch on there! I am betting he can get that saw together.I know it will run! He is going to love that tool box for sure!He will be wanting to get right at that saw with them new tools! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Here is one for Dan.He asked for it LOL Hope he can read it OK?


----------



## 8433jeff

Merry Christmas to all in this thread, hope yours brings all your family and loved ones close.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like them pics Jerry.But it sure looks cold! :smile2:



It is cold, especially for the Californians that are visiting me...LOL
Today was around -8C and it has fallen to -12 out there now but it is really warm in here thanks to plenty of really dry hardwood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Here is one for Dan.He asked for it LOL Hope he can read it OK?



That would make a great pie,..yuuuummmm.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Very nice ride. I'd love to have one just like it.
> 
> Its a great old truck but the ride really is not that great, it has one ton suspension, leaf springs on all four corners, 8 leaf back,4 leaf front so its kind of stiff to put it mildly...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would make a great pie,..yuuuummmm.



It does! Wife made me one today :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is cold, especially for the Californians that are visiting me...LOL
> Today was around -8C and it has fallen to -12 out there now but it is really warm in here thanks to plenty of really dry hardwood.



I bet they are down right froze! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> diggers_dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice ride. I'd love to have one just like it.
> 
> Its a great old truck but the ride really is not that great, it has one ton suspension, leaf springs on all four corners, 8 leaf back,4 leaf front so its kind of stiff to put it mildly...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rides like a tank don't it! :hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bet they are down right froze! :hmm3grin2orange:



We went for a walk on the beach, they could not believe how cold it was out in the wind, one thought he froze his toes. They were bundled up in high artic gear while I only had my hunting jacket and Levi Strauss blue jeans on. I was not cold at all but I am out there every day working in the elements, they work in office buildings....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rides like a tank don't it! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,...Those springs don`t bend much at all.
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

Got this Husky 44 cleaned up.This saw has had very little use! Very nice shape and the carb don't even need rebuilt!Didn't get it put together today.Nephew brought over another saw for me to work on.Husky 141 LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got this Husky 44 cleaned up.This saw has had very little use! Very nice shape and the carb don't even need rebuilt!Didn't get it put together today.Nephew brought over another saw for me to work on.Husky 141 LOL



The 44 is a pretty well built saw, at least its not a clamshell design like my 45 is.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 44 is a pretty well built saw, at least its not a clamshell design like my 45 is.



Think I did OK for 25.00 LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think I did OK for 25.00 LOL



You did good,..I got mine for free but its not worth much more than that to most folks but to me its worth a lot as a construction tool.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You did good,..I got mine for free but its not worth much more than that to most folks but to me its worth a lot as a construction tool.



I have part of a 45 Husky Marc gave me LOL Haven't had a chance to even look at it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have part of a 45 Husky Marc gave me LOL Haven't had a chance to even look at it.



They are a clamshell design saw, not hard to work on. I had to put a new piston in it that I just happened to have one and another carb. The flap from the choke had broke free and was sucked in to the piston, it never entered the cylinder at all but rubbed against the piston til it cut a deep groove in it. Once back together it has run real nice and I wore one new chain out on it now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are a clamshell design saw, not hard to work on. I had to put a new piston in it that I just happened to have one and another carb. The flap from the choke had broke free and was sucked in to the piston, it never entered the cylinder at all but rubbed against the piston til it cut a deep groove in it. Once back together it has run real nice and I wore one new chain out on it now.



Can't be to bad of saw? I will check this one out sometime soon? LOL I am going to bed.You have a great wonderful Christmas! And everyone on this site!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Can't be to bad of saw? I will check this one out sometime soon? LOL I am going to bed.You have a great wonderful Christmas! And everyone on this site!



Thanks and good night, John.


----------



## jimdad07

Just popping in to say Merry Christmas guys. Hope everyone has a good day tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

Time to get up you ZZZSlackers , it's Christmas !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Here is one for Dan.He asked for it LOL Hope he can read it OK?



Thanks for the pic of the recipe !


----------



## Cantdog

Merry Christmas Slackers!!!! all snuggled in your beds.......visions of flippy caps dancing in your heads. All your parts stockings hung from the mantle with care........Hoping that ol' St. Andreas would soon be there......


+4 here this morning......overcast...both wood stoves are humming along nicely.....coffee's perking on the perfectly on the Jotul cookstove.....Ahhhhh.......76 degrees in the kitchen.....perrrrrfect........


----------



## RandyMac

I'll be home in three hours.


----------



## dancan

My new Christmas guard pet .


----------



## Cantdog

Now that's a cute pair...........but if you want him taken seriously you gotta lose the bands....'cause I ain't skeeered of no 'nadian lobster and I'd have yr' ale........but I'd think twice if he was fully armed!!!!LOLOL!!!


----------



## dancan

The Guardster and a couple of other guy's got to partying last night and decided to try a little pot ....... non of them survived .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

For some reason, that plate reminds me of Mr. Bill. Oh noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! 


Merry Christmas to the best Slackers in the world. May you all have a great day!


----------



## dancan

Last pic of the Guardster before his "Timely" demise LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The Guardster and a couple of other guy's got to partying last night and decided to try a little pot ....... non of them survived .



That plate looks a little too clean..... LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> That plate looks a little too clean..... LOL



3 vultures swooped down and licked the plate clean , all I got was the bodies .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 3 vultures swooped down and licked the plate clean , all I got was the bodies .



Ahhh.. yes, I know how that is. I seen a few of those guys yesterday also when we were down at the fishermans wharf in Eastern Passage. Had the California crew down there to see an authentic fishing village....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The Guardster and a couple of other guy's got to partying last night and decided to try a little pot ....... non of them survived .



LOL......They sould not have inhaled..........


----------



## tbone75

Merry Christmas guys  That dark ale is one I would go for! The first round is done here.Waiting on the next round.My kids won't be here till about 1pm.Then off to the Inlaws about 4pm.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Round one is now over here as well, next round about to begin,dinner, ...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Round one is now over here as well, next round about to begin,dinner, ...LOL



Who gonna be the winner of that round ??
my money NOT on the dinner !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Who gonna be the winner of that round ??
> my money NOT on the dinner !! LOL !!



Turkey home made noodles mashed taters black berry pie and a bunch of other stuff??  I will be fat and happy! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

Poor Gaurdster, that pot will do it every time. Merry Christmas boys. Dinner to be on the table in a few hours. I got $$$ from the inlaws, new prats for the 045!!!!! along with the Whia tool set from Baileys I have been wanting to get!!!!! The kids made out like a couple bandits, good to be the smallest in a family this close.


----------



## roncoinc

I didnt even get any coal for the stove 

got a good beef stew on the woodstove tho ! 
i may even take some lobster out of the freezer and indulge 
now to find a good book and take it easy all day..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Who gonna be the winner of that round ??
> my money NOT on the dinner !! LOL !!



You won that bet ,Ron. The dinner lost by a wide margin,..burppp!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Poor Gaurdster, that pot will do it every time. Merry Christmas boys. Dinner to be on the table in a few hours. I got $$$ from the inlaws, new prats for the 045!!!!! along with the Whia tool set from Baileys I have been wanting to get!!!!! The kids made out like a couple bandits, good to be the smallest in a family this close.



Best to stay away from "that" pot, not good for ones health...LOL
Got some useful stuff there ,Jim and yes the little ones usually get the lions share during this occasion.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I didnt even get any coal for the stove
> 
> got a good beef stew on the woodstove tho !
> i may even take some lobster out of the freezer and indulge
> now to find a good book and take it easy all day..



Poor ,Ron....I could mail you down some anthracite, plenty of it where my wife comes from, Springhill.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ding, ding, ding!! Round three about to begin, sightseeing, Citadel Hill and Halifax, harbor tour and city streets. Uggh.


----------



## dancan

[video=youtube;f-RhrP52n9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=f-RhrP52n9I[/video]



Stihl's rock , others well just plain boring .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> [video=youtube;f-RhrP52n9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=f-RhrP52n9I[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> Stihl's rock , others well just plain boring .



You know it ,"brother".


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

You got awfully close to your gas can  

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You got awfully close to your gas can
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



There was only 5 bucks in that crappy non venting gas can , I was aiming for the hundred dollar camera LOL .


----------



## tbone75

All done for the day!  Ate so much can barely move! LOL Got some Lowes gift cards and money!Guess I will go shopping after the rush! Don't know just what I need till I go see it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am done for the day also, all the rest of them are tired out and sleeping, they are a bunch of slackers, just can`t keep up with the program....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am done for the day also, all the rest of them are tired out and sleeping, they are a bunch of slackers, just can`t keep up with the program....LOL



I want to know who can keep up with you? :smile2:


----------



## tbone75

Got another project on the way.A 044 with a ported 046 top end.But he said the piston is burnt up.Don't know if the jug can be saved or not?I am not betting on it LOL Said he did it noodling with it.Just a saw put together out of parts so not much to look at.My Nephew wants one so this should be something to start with.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I want to know who can keep up with you? :smile2:



LOL,..Not this bunch of slackers, only been up since 5:45 this morning...


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..Not this bunch of slackers, only been up since 5:45 this morning...



Geeze ! They slept half the day away LOL ! ZZZSlackers !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got another project on the way.A 044 with a ported 046 top end.But he said the piston is burnt up.Don't know if the jug can be saved or not?I am not betting on it LOL Said he did it noodling with it.Just a saw put together out of parts so not much to look at.My Nephew wants one so this should be something to start with.



That should make a intresting project for you to do, I have done 5 of them so far and they all work well. I plan on tearing one of them down to do some port work on it. Randy did one up that worked better so I will degree mine up to his numbers and see how it goes.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That should make a intresting project for you to do, I have done 5 of them so far and they all work well. I plan on tearing one of them down to do some port work on it. Randy did one up that worked better so I will degree mine up to his numbers and see how it goes.



That one he did ran very good!Stumpy helped build this one.Has a welded pop up.I am sure the piston is junk just hope the jug can be saved?


----------



## Cantdog

Slacker????.....I think not....We're about to sit down for Christmas dinner..........after that I may qualify but not yet...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Geeze ! They slept half the day away LOL ! ZZZSlackers !



Well they stayed up to 11:45 last evening, all the excitement of unwrapping gifts, eating too much and the touring I took them on has plain worn them out. They should be well rested for tomorrow morning, might wake them up for 5:30 so we can get an early start to go see Peggy`s Cove and then on down to Lunenberg.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That one he did ran very good!Stumpy helped build this one.Has a welded pop up.I am sure the piston is junk just hope the jug can be saved?



Yeah the jug is the most important/costly, a good piston for $45. is not that bad.


----------



## dancan

That sounds like a good trip .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Slacker????.....I think not....We're about to sit down for Christmas dinner..........after that I may qualify but not yet...LOL!!!



LOL,...I guess I am the only one here going to eat supper now, had a bite when out on the tour of the city, everyone else is sleeping so I will have to toss some stuff in the Wave and heat er up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> That sounds like a good trip .



I have to show them our coast, they showed me theirs last winter.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah the jug is the most important/costly, a good piston for $45. is not that bad.



I can hope?Just won't bet on it! Already has a nice port job I bet.Just a piston would be cheap and easy on me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I guess I am the only one here going to eat supper now, had a bite when out on the tour of the city, everyone else is sleeping so I will have to toss some stuff in the Wave and heat er up.



I don't want to see any food for a while! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't want to see any food for a while! LOL



I will just have a light lunch that will tide me over til morning....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will just have a light lunch that will tide me over til morning....LOL



I have read what you can eat at a setting! Light lunch! Now that is funny! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have read what you can eat at a setting! Light lunch! Now that is funny! :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL,..My light lunch might make a meal for some, just gonna have a couple of hot turkey sandwiches with gravey,mashed taters,carrots,peas and a dollop of sweet taters on the side.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..My light lunch might make a meal for some, just gonna have a couple of hot turkey sandwiches with gravey,mashed taters,carrots,peas and a dollop of sweet taters on the side.



Yep! That is a big meal for me! :hmm3grin2orange: Could be a lot of others here too? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had my lunch,..well most of it, still got some icecream and tea left to get into me. It seems strange not to run a chainsaw for two days..


----------



## Cantdog

OK.......I'm slackin fast......a true overload of roast turkey, mash taters,squash, peas, stuffing and gravy...plus the Capt'n has been hanging around all afternoon.......Sounds like your guests will be happy to get back to school so they can relax Jerry!! Sounds like a good day trip for you guys tomorrow!! Snowed all day here....daughter had to work until 2:00 PM so the whole Christmas thing got off to a real slow start..which was good because I worked in the shop all day to complete a woodworking project for a Christmas present for her. I got it home 1/2 hr before she got off work!! She'll be off to college nexy yr so who knows...this could be our last Christmas for a while.......we missed last yr as she was in Costa Rica until mid jan.


----------



## jimdad07

Looks like a lot of fun going on today. No service calls today, thank God. Looks like everybody made it through alright today, same here. I was just laying out my porting for the old 045av, I think I have a good amount of room to work with on that saw. Here are my measurements:
Bore: 52mm

Before Porting: After Porting:
Exhaust: 27mm 31mm
Intake: 29mm 31mm (going to lower the bottom of the port and do some blending into the transfers)
Skirt: 35mm

I can get quite a bit on the exhaust and there is some room to work with on the intake, but not nearly as much. The lower transfers can be blended into the crankcase a lot smoother. I do have some scoring here and there on the piston but I think I can put new rings on it and be safe with that. We'll see what happens.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> OK.......I'm slackin fast......a true overload of roast turkey, mash taters,squash, peas, stuffing and gravy...plus the Capt'n has been hanging around all afternoon.......Sounds like your guests will be happy to get back to school so they can relax Jerry!! Sounds like a good day trip for you guys tomorrow!! Snowed all day here....daughter had to work until 2:00 PM so the whole Christmas thing got off to a real slow start..which was good because I worked in the shop all day to complete a woodworking project for a Christmas present for her. I got it home 1/2 hr before she got off work!! She'll be off to college nexy yr so who knows...this could be our last Christmas for a while.......we missed last yr as she was in Costa Rica until mid jan.




No shame in slackin after a long day of activities like come on this day, the guests don`t have their stamina built up to last in this climate, that California climate is a lot easier on them. They are really interested in this side of the continent. We gave Luke a book about Canada and he couldn`t put it down since he opened it around 8 this morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Looks like a lot of fun going on today. No service calls today, thank God. Looks like everybody made it through alright today, same here. I was just laying out my porting for the old 045av, I think I have a good amount of room to work with on that saw. Here are my measurements:
> Bore: 52mm
> 
> Before Porting: After Porting:
> Exhaust: 27mm 31mm
> Intake: 29mm 31mm (going to lower the bottom of the port and do some blending into the transfers)
> Skirt: 35mm
> 
> I can get quite a bit on the exhaust and there is some room to work with on the intake, but not nearly as much. The lower transfers can be blended into the crankcase a lot smoother. I do have some scoring here and there on the piston but I think I can put new rings on it and be safe with that. We'll see what happens.



Some room there for improvements, not shure how much it will gain but it should not hurt it any.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> No shame in slackin after a long day of activities like come on this day, the guests don`t have their stamina built up to last in this climate, that California climate is a lot easier on them. They are really interested in this side of the continent. We gave Luke a book about Canada and he couldn`t put it down since he opened it around 8 this morning.



It's not too bad on this side of things.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some room there for improvements, not shure how much it will gain but it should not hurt it any.



We're going to find out. I have cut a lot of wood with this saw so I should be able to tell. If nothing else it will get a much needed resto job.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It's not too bad on this side of things.



We are more used to it, I could easily grow to like their coast and the abundance of good things out there.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are more used to it, I could easily grow to like their coast and the abundance of good things out there.



I wouldn't mind the woods and the mountains out there in the PNW, but this is home.


----------



## 8433jeff

I wonder if the country would have been settled the same way if Europe was on the Pacific side. Nothing like gold over there to draw anybody. Industry would have had most of its needs met on or near the west coast, and except for the fishing, its not as easy to live there as it is on the west side. The Indians would have held out much longer also.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I wouldn't mind the woods and the mountains out there in the PNW, but this is home.



That and the salmon runs, big rivers and big lakes, country that goes on forever.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in again,..good night all.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in again,..good night all.



Nite Jerry, and Merry Christmas before it's over.


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackers !
Must be stihl dreaming about them hard working Stihls ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> ZZZSlackers !
> Must be stihl dreaming about them hard working Stihls ?



Yeah right.......they ain't cuttin nothin but ZZZZZZZZZss today.....

We are snow covered today...same as the other day...no wind and every tree branch is uniformly covered..would be a beautiful sunrise.......'cept we're stihl overcast....


----------



## dancan

The temps going to 41 today so your snow will be our rain , no cutting today .


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Hope to get this 44 together today.Soon as I can get this crappy body working? LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

8433jeff said:


> I wonder if the country would have been settled the same way if Europe was on the Pacific side. Nothing like gold over there to draw anybody. Industry would have had most of its needs met on or near the west coast, and except for the fishing, its not as easy to live there as it is on the west side. The Indians would have held out much longer also.



That's really interesting! Can't say I ever thought about that.


----------



## jimdad07

8433jeff said:


> I wonder if the country would have been settled the same way if Europe was on the Pacific side. Nothing like gold over there to draw anybody. Industry would have had most of its needs met on or near the west coast, and except for the fishing, its not as easy to live there as it is on the west side. The Indians would have held out much longer also.



That is a good thought Jeff. What's funny is they came to the East coast looking for gold after Columbus landed, the English thought they would find it in Virginia. I think that they would have still settled towards the east but I think it's as you say, the west coast would have resembled the east coast as far as industry and I think the east coast would be more remote like the west coast away from the population centers.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Good morning guys.Hope to get this 44 together today.Soon as I can get this crappy body working? LOL



Good morning John, you get that crappy back going. Be a good shop day.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning John, you get that crappy back going. Be a good shop day.



Just got back from doing some running around.Had to go get brake pads for my truck and a pile of other stuff I didn't need but wanted. LOL Now I will go play with saws!


----------



## tbone75

I see Marc lurking down there! How did Digger like the tool box? :hmm3grin2orange: I know silly question


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just got back from doing some running around.Had to go get brake pads for my truck and a pile of other stuff I didn't need but wanted. LOL Now I will go play with saws!



Atta boy. I was going to go the woods today and start clearing a lot on my day off, but my wife decided to work today to help out the family store so it's Mr. Mom again. I am switching our bedroom with the kids' room so they have more room to play. I am looking around this house and seeing that even though I built this place about 4.5 years ago, it needs fresh paint and a lot of re-mudding here and there. I can't believe how much the walls have gotten abused by little people, I even found crayon on some trim behind the kids' bed :msp_confused:. I might have to have a talk with my wife about letting our two little Van Gohs run wild with whatever they want to, she has trouble telling them no. Even as I type this I am looking at crayon marks on the computer screen and it is ticking me off just a little. It took me a year to build this house from the ground up and I am watching it slowly get taken apart by two little midgets that don't pay rent.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Atta boy. I was going to go the woods today and start clearing a lot on my day off, but my wife decided to work today to help out the family store so it's Mr. Mom again. I am switching our bedroom with the kids' room so they have more room to play. I am looking around this house and seeing that even though I built this place about 4.5 years ago, it needs fresh paint and a lot of re-mudding here and there. I can't believe how much the walls have gotten abused by little people, I even found crayon on some trim behind the kids' bed :msp_confused:. I might have to have a talk with my wife about letting our two little Van Gohs run wild with whatever they want to, she has trouble telling them no. Even as I type this I am looking at crayon marks on the computer screen and it is ticking me off just a little. It took me a year to build this house from the ground up and I am watching it slowly get taken apart by two little midgets that don't pay rent.:msp_thumbsup:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Kids will be kids :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got the 44 together!Hope i have a chain for it?Have a nice 16" bar for it.Plus I am out of gas.Well saw gas that is.I got lots of gas myself!  Develd eggs! Whew!!! :fart: Good thing the wife went shopping!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I see Marc lurking down there! How did Digger like the tool box? :hmm3grin2orange: I know silly question



Digger loved the toolbox and he's anxious to get to work. We've started the clean-up on the Wild Thing but his mom keeps interrupting. Now that he and I have all of our chores finished, it's time to go to the in-laws. Tomorrow will be spent cleaning the basement to have a better place to work on saws and other projects. It's been needing attention for a while now. I also have to make a parts / junk run one day this week. Wow, time flies!!



jimdad07 said:


> Atta boy. I was going to go the woods today and start clearing a lot on my day off, but my wife decided to work today to help out the family store so it's Mr. Mom again. I am switching our bedroom with the kids' room so they have more room to play. I am looking around this house and seeing that even though I built this place about 4.5 years ago, it needs fresh paint and a lot of re-mudding here and there. I can't believe how much the walls have gotten abused by little people, I even found crayon on some trim behind the kids' bed :msp_confused:. I might have to have a talk with my wife about letting our two little Van Gohs run wild with whatever they want to, she has trouble telling them no. Even as I type this I am looking at crayon marks on the computer screen and it is ticking me off just a little. It took me a year to build this house from the ground up and I am watching it slowly get taken apart by two little midgets that don't pay rent.:msp_thumbsup:



We put up some "white board" on a few of the walls in the house. It's the stuff they make dry erase board from and you can get it at most lumber supply yards in 4 X 8 sheets. A neighbor and I finished the walls with sheet rock and painted them, then put the white board over that. In a few years we can take the white board off, patch the holes where the screws were and be good to go. 

Besides, soon enough those midgets will be grown and you'll miss all the crayon marks, the noise, being woke up in the middle of the night to ward off monsters.....


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Got the 44 together!Hope i have a chain for it?Have a nice 16" bar for it.Plus I am out of gas.Well saw gas that is.I got lots of gas myself!  Develd eggs! Whew!!! :fart: Good thing the wife went shopping!



44 Husky or 044 Stihl? I have a few Stihl bars.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Atta boy. I was going to go the woods today and start clearing a lot on my day off, but my wife decided to work today to help out the family store so it's Mr. Mom again. I am switching our bedroom with the kids' room so they have more room to play. I am looking around this house and seeing that even though I built this place about 4.5 years ago, it needs fresh paint and a lot of re-mudding here and there. I can't believe how much the walls have gotten abused by little people, I even found crayon on some trim behind the kids' bed :msp_confused:. I might have to have a talk with my wife about letting our two little Van Gohs run wild with whatever they want to, she has trouble telling them no. Even as I type this I am looking at crayon marks on the computer screen and it is ticking me off just a little. It took me a year to build this house from the ground up and I am watching it slowly get taken apart by two little midgets that don't pay rent.:msp_thumbsup:



Sometimes you have to sit back and laugh at it. Kids will be kids. As long as they are healthy, we can laugh at the rest. Those things can be fixed, their health can't. How did they like the "elf on the shelf"? My daughter thought it was the best thing out there.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> 44 Husky or 044 Stihl? I have a few Stihl bars.



Husky 44 LOL Found a nice 16" bar just have to buy a chain.Got a couple 3/8 chains but I need a .325 for this little thing LOL I will get a pic after while.


----------



## jimdad07

You guys are right about the fun they are now. I just have to try to steer them away from being vandals a little bit. We tried the white board when I built the house, she was preggers with the first one at the time. They ignored the white board and went for the fridge, they even thought that the kitchen cabinets was a fitting place to use crayons. I will say that those Magic Erasers do a great job of cleaning it all up, it's the price you pay for having two very spirited little ones running a muck wherever they go. It's a very small price and I wouldn't change a thing, there's much worse they could be doing. Scott, they loved that elf on a shelf deal. It was fun to watch them look for him every morning to see where he had gone.


----------



## tbone75

Finished up one 038 LOL Had to get clip for the sprocket.Guy brought me a 24" b&c for it.Took it out and made a few cuts just to get tuned right.Runs very good!Nice and clean too LOL


----------



## tbone75

Here is the 44 HUSKY all cleaned up and NOT ready to run LOL Need a new fuel line for it.The filter was kind of glued to the bottom of the tank LOL Got to get the tank cleaned out some how?A plastic tank I am not real sure what to put in there to clean it?I have WD-40 in it right now.Had to make up for that Stihl pic! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Looks great, John!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I don't know if it is correct, but I used paint thinner in a particularly dirty plastic gas tank. Seemed to work very well. I had no fuel lines or filters or anything else in the tank at the time.


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> I don't know if it is correct, but I used paint thinner in a particularly dirty plastic gas tank. Seemed to work very well. I had no fuel lines or filters or anything else in the tank at the time.



May give that a shot! Thanks Let this stuff sit till tomorrow and see what happens?


----------



## tbone75

The coil Ron sent me for the 44 works great!Lots of nice spark!150 compression so no reason it shouldn't run.


----------



## 7hpjim

Is that the rancher that found a new home @ the park and drive??


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> Is that the rancher that found a new home @ the park and drive??



It sure is LOL Looks much better now LOL


----------



## 7hpjim

Sure is Pretty, you do great work, need your own reality show!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 7hpjim

What all did you have to do to it?


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> What all did you have to do to it?



Just a coil and needs a fuel line.Plus a lot of cleaning LOL Darn good buy on that one! Thanks to you


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> sure is pretty, you do great work, need your own reality show!!:hmm3grin2orange:



oh hell no! :d


----------



## 7hpjim

Cool beans!! glad your happy with it, BTW why did'nt it pull over?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Finished up one 038 LOL Had to get clip for the sprocket.Guy brought me a 24" b&c for it.Took it out and made a few cuts just to get tuned right.Runs very good!Nice and clean too LOL



Is that the one you restored for me? Do you need my address?


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> Cool beans!! glad your happy with it, BTW why did'nt it pull over?



Just gummed up in the recoil


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Is that the one you restored for me? Do you need my address?



Nope LOL That is the first one.My Nephews buddy.I put the used P&C on he bought for it.


----------



## tbone75

Got another coil on the way for the one I got from you.Plus an 044 for my Nephew to fix up from the same guy.I should have said for me to fix for him LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Nope LOL That is the first one.My Nephews buddy.I put the used P&C on he bought for it.



"Sigh" I had to try...


----------



## 7hpjim

Well that was a pretty easy on ya! Hope your back is treating you better, I gotta go check the woodburner and relax a little then off to bed, back to work tommorow on the day turn (IDIOT PARADE) see ya later John, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> "Sigh" I had to try...



:hmm3grin2orange: Got another one Ron is sending down here too!


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> Well that was a pretty easy on ya! Hope your back is treating you better, I gotta go check the woodburner and relax a little then off to bed, back to work tommorow on the day turn (IDIOT PARADE) see ya later John, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!



Same to you Jim! Take care and have fun in the hell hole :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got back home, sent the visitors off to Chicago,...LOL.


----------



## pioneerguy600

There was a little spray flying today,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There was a little spray flying today,



Sure looks nice Jerry!I bet it cold too!  Sent them all packing? LOL Bet your getting the shakes from not running a saw! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

They decided to head back one day earlier than planned, one of them have parents in Chicago they want to visit before heading back to SanFrancisco. It was actually above freezing by a couple degrees today with onshore winds, not bad at all,


----------



## tbone75

Got a fuel line ordered for the 44 but can't get the vent line NLA. Hope it will be ok?If not I will do some red neck repair on it LOL Didn't catch my buddy yet to fix the piston for the 350 yet.Just as well wait till I get the other piston and see if it works first.May be able to use the other piston in something else?Don't want to waste the rings.


----------



## tbone75

I showed Angie them pics Jerry!You just made it worse on me! LOL She wants to go up there now! LOL I said not till its warm up there!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I showed Angie them pics Jerry!You just made it worse on me! LOL She wants to go up there now! LOL I said not till its warm up there!



It would be more enjoyable for most people when the weather is warmer but then you have huge crowds to contend with and long lines of vehicles on the coastal highways...LOL
Today we had it all to ourselves and all things are much cheaper right now, seen signs sporting 70% off all merchandise...LOL
Five of us had lunch for about $58. today, that would cost over $100. in the fair weather months if you could even get in the doors...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John,did you try out the tach yet ??
to slow for a saw but fine for a generator .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John,did you try out the tach yet ??
> to slow for a saw but fine for a generator .



You reading my mind? I was just checking it out to put on tomorrow!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It would be more enjoyable for most people when the weather is warmer but then you have huge crowds to contend with and long lines of vehicles on the coastal highways...LOL
> Today we had it all to ourselves and all things are much cheaper right now, seen signs sporting 70% off all merchandise...LOL
> Five of us had lunch for about $58. today, that would cost over $100. in the fair weather months if you could even get in the doors...LOL



Never thought of that?Good point!Bet I could find a hotel cheap right now too!


----------



## tbone75

Ron is a Husky 55 a very good saw?I know what the rest of these guys will say! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never thought of that?Good point!Bet I could find a hotel cheap right now too!



Hotels were empty this weekend, the Holiday inn in Dartmouth might of had six rooms in use. Some Hotels just shut down for the season. Rates would be super low during the winter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> ron is a husky 55 a very good saw?i know what the rest of these guys will say! :hmm3grin2orange:



turd!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> turd!!!!



:hmm3grin2orange: I knew what you would say! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hotels were empty this weekend, the Holiday inn in Dartmouth might of had six rooms in use. Some Hotels just shut down for the season. Rates would be super low during the winter.



I am afraid I would get stuck in a blizzard up that way!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron is a Husky 55 a very good saw?I know what the rest of these guys will say! :hmm3grin2orange:



Good home owner saw,lots of potential.
needs to be CHEAP tho !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am afraid I would get stuck in a blizzard up that way!



Not bad, just give you some extra time to soak up the atmsophere up here or soak up some Keiths...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Good home owner saw,lots of potential.
> needs to be CHEAP tho !



Turd!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not bad, just give you some extra time to soak up the atmsophere up here or soak up some Keiths...LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: Very good point!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good home owner saw,lots of potential.
> needs to be CHEAP tho !



OK Thanks Ron! May not want one very bad LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Ron is a Husky 55 a very good saw?I know what the rest of these guys will say! :hmm3grin2orange:




I thought you knew better than to ask that question.




pioneerguy600 said:


> turd!!!!



+1



pioneerguy600 said:


> Turd!!



+1


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> I thought you knew better than to ask that question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> +1



Yep!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> OK Thanks Ron! May not want one very bad LOL



If you do get it John, I think I have a tank and a flywheel for one. It'd be nice to get the smell out of the shop.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Ron is a Husky 55 a very good saw?I know what the rest of these guys will say! :hmm3grin2orange:



Orange turd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Orange turd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



+1


----------



## tbone75

I guess I gave you guys something to laugh at tonight! :hmm3grin2orange: I got a tank for a 55.


----------



## jimdad07

You ought to check out Jerry's part of the world John, it's pretty nice up that way. You could take a road trip and drop in on your saw buddies all the way up through. I'm in NY on the Canadian border, Ron is about five or so hours from me, Robin is another ten hours from Ron I would bet and I think Jerry would be another six or seven hours maybe less from Robins. I bet you and the missus would have some fun.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I guess I gave you guys something to laugh at tonight! :hmm3grin2orange: I got a tank for a 55.



There is still a couple of them Orange turds kicking around the shop, guess I will have to get at them and get them out of there so I can get some real saw work done....:fart:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I guess I gave you guys something to laugh at tonight! :hmm3grin2orange: I got a tank for a 55.



I would have thought that after owning a Dolmar and some Stihls that you would tire of having inferior saws kicking around, I am shamed John and embarrassed for you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A view of the village from the ocean side,


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You ought to check out Jerry's part of the world John, it's pretty nice up that way. You could take a road trip and drop in on your saw buddies all the way up through. I'm in NY on the Canadian border, Ron is about five or so hours from me, Robin is another ten hours from Ron I would bet and I think Jerry would be another six or seven hours maybe less from Robins. I bet you and the missus would have some fun.



That is my plan for next summer or so.Hope I have time to stop and say hi to all you guys going up or back.That and steal Dans beer :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Got the kids rooms all switched without incident, they will like the bigger room. On that note Mary is taking over the puter. Have a good night guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I would have thought that after owning a Dolmar and some Stihls that you would tire of having inferior saws kicking around, I am shamed John and embarrassed for you.



:chatter::msp_razz::msp_flapper:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Got the kids rooms all switched without incident, they will like the bigger room. On that note Mary is taking over the puter. Have a good night guys.



Nite Jim


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Got the kids rooms all switched without incident, they will like the bigger room. On that note Mary is taking over the puter. Have a good night guys.



Night Jim


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is still a couple of them Orange turds kicking around the shop, guess I will have to get at them and get them out of there so I can get some real saw work done....:fart:



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hope the 064 parts show up soon, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

I am a big slacker tonight! I got to lay down! You guys have a great one tomorrow!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am a big slacker tonight! I got to lay down! You guys have a great one tomorrow!



Night, John.


----------



## dancan

You have to get up if you want to sthil my beer , ZZZSlackers !









edit: I meant to say "Come up hear and your welcome to a beer , slackers !"


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Would we have to fight the lobster guard to get the beer?


----------



## dancan

The Guardsters don't move around much after you introduce them to a little pot .


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys not sure what I am doing today? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Not very nice out there right now! Rain,sleet & snow! YUK!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys not sure what I am doing today? LOL



Morning fellas!! 
Down in southern mo today. Loading up with 10000 and 4000, well we loaded up the 10000 yesterday, it was downright nasty furniture with food still on the table and microwave... Nasty people! 

Update on saws  
Im gonna be getting this 920 jred, a pm700,.and another jred 450 in trade for an 028, and my 181 orange turd 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning fellas!!
> Down in southern mo today. Loading up with 10000 and 4000, well we loaded up the 10000 yesterday, it was downright nasty furniture with food still on the table and microwave... Nasty people!
> 
> Update on saws
> Im gonna be getting this 920 jred, a pm700,.and another jred 450 in trade for an 028, and my 181 orange turd
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I like the sound of that 920!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys not sure what I am doing today? LOL



Working on Huskys will take the common sense right out of a man. Get another Stihl, quick!



ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning fellas!!
> Down in southern mo today. Loading up with 10000 and 4000, well we loaded up the 10000 yesterday, it was downright nasty furniture with food still on the table and microwave... Nasty people!
> 
> Update on saws
> Im gonna be getting this 920 jred, a pm700,.and another jred 450 in trade for an 028, and my 181 orange turd
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



If you make it through northern Arkansas on 65 give me a shout. I'm not too far from the Missouri border.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I like the sound of that 920!



If you like the sounds of that John, I stopped by a Stihl dealer's place near me today that is looking to retire in the next year or two and doesn't mind letting things go cheap. Here's what I picked up today:
Jred 920, set up and needs a lot of parts, but the cranks case, clutch and the flywheel are all present and in great shape
Turd 268XP (means extra pi$$y smelling)
Shindaiwa 360 with great compression and all the parts are there
and the best for last:
028av Super
MS260
Both Stihls need to be rebuilt but they are in immaculate condition, the MS260 looks like it got strait gassed and so does the 028 Super. There is hardly any paint off of either one of them, looks like they spent a lot of their life on a shelf in a garage of a homeowner. Picked up the whole lot as well as a bunch of parts for my 045 Stihl for $100 cash, Christmas money is about gone but put to great use.:msp_thumbsup::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> If you like the sounds of that John, I stopped by a Stihl dealer's place near me today that is looking to retire in the next year or two and doesn't mind letting things go cheap. Here's what I picked up today:
> Jred 920, set up and needs a lot of parts, but the cranks case, clutch and the flywheel are all present and in great shape
> Turd 268XP (means extra pi$$y smelling)
> Shindaiwa 360 with great compression and all the parts are there
> and the best for last:
> 028av Super
> MS260
> Both Stihls need to be rebuilt but they are in immaculate condition, the MS260 looks like it got strait gassed and so does the 028 Super. There is hardly any paint off of either one of them, looks like they spent a lot of their life on a shelf in a garage of a homeowner. Picked up the whole lot as well as a bunch of parts for my 045 Stihl for $100 cash, Christmas money is about gone but put to great use.:msp_thumbsup::hmm3grin2orange:



Ya done good Jim, sounds a lot like the finds I used to come across from shops shutting down, unfortunately they are all gone here now with only two major dealers left ruling sales of parts and saws.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> If you like the sounds of that John, I stopped by a Stihl dealer's place near me today that is looking to retire in the next year or two and doesn't mind letting things go cheap. Here's what I picked up today:
> Jred 920, set up and needs a lot of parts, but the cranks case, clutch and the flywheel are all present and in great shape
> Turd 268XP (means extra pi$$y smelling)
> Shindaiwa 360 with great compression and all the parts are there
> and the best for last:
> 028av Super
> MS260
> Both Stihls need to be rebuilt but they are in immaculate condition, the MS260 looks like it got strait gassed and so does the 028 Super. There is hardly any paint off of either one of them, looks like they spent a lot of their life on a shelf in a garage of a homeowner. Picked up the whole lot as well as a bunch of parts for my 045 Stihl for $100 cash, Christmas money is about gone but put to great use.:msp_thumbsup::hmm3grin2orange:



I want the 268! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I want the 268! LOL



If he was thinking of letting one saw go it would likely be that smelly turd!!!LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I like the sound of that 920!



As do I john! It needs a new crankcase though but is in cleeeaaan shape!! 
The 450 needs a carb rebuild. Cant wait to get them in  
Jim wanna get rid of that 028? 


Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> If you like the sounds of that John, I stopped by a Stihl dealer's place near me today that is looking to retire in the next year or two and doesn't mind letting things go cheap. Here's what I picked up today:
> Jred 920, set up and needs a lot of parts, but the cranks case, clutch and the flywheel are all present and in great shape
> Turd 268XP (means extra pi$$y smelling)
> Shindaiwa 360 with great compression and all the parts are there
> and the best for last:
> 028av Super
> MS260
> Both Stihls need to be rebuilt but they are in immaculate condition, the MS260 looks like it got strait gassed and so does the 028 Super. There is hardly any paint off of either one of them, looks like they spent a lot of their life on a shelf in a garage of a homeowner. Picked up the whole lot as well as a bunch of parts for my 045 Stihl for $100 cash, Christmas money is about gone but put to great use.:msp_thumbsup::hmm3grin2orange:



I would be real proud of you if it weren't for that Husky. I'll bet he made you take it to get the great deal, right? 

Bet that Shinny makes a great limber.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I would be real proud of you if it weren't for that Husky. I'll bet he made you take it to get the great deal, right?
> 
> Bet that Shinny makes a great limber.



I will take care of that turd for him.If he will let go of it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the new piston for the 350 today. :msp_thumbdn: piston is the same size.The ring gap is worse! .015 ! Just my luck LOL I guess I will use one 46mm ring and fix this thing.Better than doing all that other stuff to piston and 2 rings. This jug must be over size?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got the new piston for the 350 today. :msp_thumbdn: piston is the same size.The ring gap is worse! .015 ! Just my luck LOL I guess I will use one 46mm ring and fix this thing.Better than doing all that other stuff to piston and 2 rings. This jug must be over size?



Get the file out, best to have the ring fit right, that bore must be bigger than 45mm.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Get the file out, best to have the ring fit right, that bore must be bigger than 45mm.



I forget what it measured?The piston drop works just as it should?Goes down slow.I will file a ring down and just go with it.


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> If you like the sounds of that John, I stopped by a Stihl dealer's place near me today that is looking to retire in the next year or two and doesn't mind letting things go cheap. Here's what I picked up today:
> Jred 920, set up and needs a lot of parts, but the cranks case, clutch and the flywheel are all present and in great shape
> Turd 268XP (means extra pi$$y smelling)
> Shindaiwa 360 with great compression and all the parts are there
> and the best for last:
> 028av Super
> MS260
> Both Stihls need to be rebuilt but they are in immaculate condition, the MS260 looks like it got strait gassed and so does the 028 Super. There is hardly any paint off of either one of them, looks like they spent a lot of their life on a shelf in a garage of a homeowner. Picked up the whole lot as well as a bunch of parts for my 045 Stihl for $100 cash, Christmas money is about gone but put to great use.:msp_thumbsup::hmm3grin2orange:




Nice haul !
I know a guy that knows a guy who has a box with some 266 parts in a shed 3 houses over across the road from me at work if you need anything for the 268 .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I forget what it measured?The piston drop works just as it should?Goes down slow.I will file a ring down and just go with it.



I think the piston had a pretty good fit, it was thge ring ends that were off. one had .009 and the other .012


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Nice haul !
> I know a guy that knows a guy who has a box with some 266 parts in a shed 3 houses over across the road from me at work if you need anything for the 268 .



And I know a guy, that knows a guy, that also knows a guy that has some 266 parts and he does not live far from me....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think the piston had a pretty good fit, it was thge ring ends that were off. one had .009 and the other .012



Yep it sure did.Looks like its made good?They just screwed the rings up.It would have ran but it could be much better!And it will be! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You guys stop that! How am I going to talk Jim out of it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You get to run a saw today Jerry? I didn't get nothing done!Went shopping with the OL and took her out to eat.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep it sure did.Looks like its made good?They just screwed the rings up.It would have ran but it could be much better!And it will be! :hmm3grin2orange:



That`s why you always check the ring gap, they can be slack or too tight, just can`t trust anyone but yourself when assembling an engine. Many, many years ago I was a little more impatient than I learned not to be now. I was rushing a snowmobile engine build and forgot to size up the rings. I installed the rings on the piston and applied the ring compressor, tried several times to push the cylinder down over the piston but it wouldn`t go. At first I thought it was something I was doing wrong but after several tries I noticed the rings did not look like they were tucking completely into the lands. I knew the ring grooves were cleaned out so I pulled the rings back off the piston to check the grooves and then it hit me, I had not checked ring end gap, when checked they were too tight to even fit into the cylinder, just a few thous smaller and they would have gone in but would have been too tight, likely would have caused some damage.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s why you always check the ring gap, they can be slack or too tight, just can`t trust anyone but yourself when assembling an engine. Many, many years ago I was a little more impatient than I learned not to be now. I was rushing a snowmobile engine build and forgot to size up the rings. I installed the rings on the piston and applied the ring compressor, tried several times to push the cylinder down over the piston but it wouldn`t go. At first I thought it was something I was doing wrong but after several tries I noticed the rings did not look like they were tucking completely into the lands. I knew the ring grooves were cleaned out so I pulled the rings back off the piston to check the grooves and then it hit me, I had not checked ring end gap, when checked they were too tight to even fit into the cylinder, just a few thous smaller and they would have gone in but would have been too tight, likely would have caused some damage.



Thanks to you guys I am very slowly learning LOL I should have check the rings before I sent it to Ron! :bang:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Thanks to you guys I am very slowly learning LOL I should have check the rings before I sent it to Ron! :bang:



*Goofball!!!!* can ya' read that clearly?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You get to run a saw today Jerry? I didn't get nothing done!Went shopping with the OL and took her out to eat.



I got to run an 064 that is not one any more, it was quite impressive but I think I can do more, right now it could hold its own with a stock MS660 but with a little more tweaking I think it can do a bit better. I tried it set at factory settings carb wise and it would spin up to 15,900 instantly. Tuned it down to 14,500 for break in and it is an absolute ass hauler.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks to you guys I am very slowly learning LOL I should have check the rings before I sent it to Ron! :bang:



You will learn, we will keep on checking with you til you do...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got to run an 064 that is not one any more, it was quite impressive but I think I can do more, right now it could hold its own with a stock MS660 but with a little more tweaking I think it can do a bit better. I tried it set at factory settings carb wise and it would spin up to 15,900 instantly. Tuned it down to 14,500 for break in and it is an absolute ass hauler.



:hmm3grin2orange: That is getting me very excited!That baby sounds meen! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You guys stop that! How am I going to talk Jim out of it! :hmm3grin2orange:



Ok , as long as you get the 260 for me I'll give them to Little Possum so he can rebuild his Johnskavarna (http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/188831.htm) .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: That is getting me very excited!That baby sounds meen! :hmm3grin2orange:



It surely is getting there but you know that I want it to beat Ron`s turd saw by a good margin, just in case he goes for a little more port work on his...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It surely is getting there but you know that I want it to beat Ron`s turd saw by a good margin, just in case he goes for a little more port work on his...LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: Now that may get Ron up and moving? You know he don't want beat by a Stihl! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

OOOPS,...just thought of something,...Ron is going to think I am being ," meen"....LOL


----------



## dancan

Oh , I forgot the :hmm3grin2orange: when I posted http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/188831.htm . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Now that may get Ron up and moving? You know he don't want beat by a Stihl! :hmm3grin2orange:



Hope this don`t start another porting war....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Oh , I forgot the :hmm3grin2orange: when I posted http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/188831.htm . :hmm3grin2orange:



I read that last night, had a good chuckle out it....LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ok , as long as you get the 260 for me I'll give them to Little Possum so he can rebuild his Johnskavarna (http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/188831.htm) .



I don't know about that?He is real greedy with Stihls! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I read that last night, had a good chuckle out it....LOL



It looked like a good time was had by all (even LP) .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Oh , I forgot the :hmm3grin2orange: when I posted http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/188831.htm . :hmm3grin2orange:



Haden't seen that one yet! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope this don`t start another porting war....LOL



May help Ron get out of his rut? Got to get him up and moving again!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I want the 268! LOL



Good choice John......I know the turdtalkers frown.... but you can make a 268xp pull like a frieght train with certain amount of work and the correct carb...grab one if you can!! Make sure it's the XP though...it makes difference!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good choice John......I know the turdtalkers frown.... but you can make a 268xp pull like a frieght train with certain amount of work and the correct carb...grab one if you can!! Make sure it's the XP though...it makes difference!!!



He said its an XP? But first I got to talk him out of it? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It looked like a good time was had by all (even LP) .



Yeah,..I think they all had a good time, Jeremy,BBB and even Smilin P all had big grins on their faces...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> He said its an XP? But first I got to talk him out of it? LOL



The way Jim talks...he should pay you to take it away from his presence!!!!! As it is polluting the air of the great fatherland!!!LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Good choice John......I know the turdtalkers frown.... but you can make a 268xp pull like a frieght train with certain amount of work and the correct carb...grab one if you can!! Make sure it's the XP though...it makes difference!!!



Now you`re talkin Smack, must be smoking something again....LOL ...Orange turds....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The way Jim talks...he should pay you to take it away from his presence!!!!! As it is polluting the air of the great fatherland!!!LOL!!



They just get left outside or at most allowed to reside in the unheated outhouses/sheds...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..I think they all had a good time, Jeremy,BBB and even Smilin P all had big grins on their faces...LOL



Haven't had time to check out the other threads...had a bad 24hrs autowise.....wife's 9-5 Saab turbo lost oil pressure yesetrday while going to SIL's for another Christmas...after much research I believe I know what the problem is...hopefully it didn't fry the turbo or any bearing surfaces......much wrenching to follow...little saw stuff until this is over.....she will be set in the shop tomorrow by the ramp truck...


----------



## tbone75

You can call me the Husky dump! :hmm3grin2orange: I take them all!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Haven't had time to check out the other threads...had a bad 24hrs autowise.....wife's 9-5 Saab turbo lost oil pressure yesetrday while going to SIL's for another Christmas...after much research I believe I know what the problem is...hopefully it didn't fry the turbo or any bearing surfaces......much wrenching to follow...little saw stuff until this is over.....she will be set in the shop tomorrow by the ramp truck...



May not be a lot of fun?Saws are much more fun! :smile2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Haven't had time to check out the other threads...had a bad 24hrs autowise.....wife's 9-5 Saab turbo lost oil pressure yesetrday while going to SIL's for another Christmas...after much research I believe I know what the problem is...hopefully it didn't fry the turbo or any bearing surfaces......much wrenching to follow...little saw stuff until this is over.....she will be set in the shop tomorrow by the ramp truck...



I feel sorry for ya, I much rather you be working on it than me, that`s one engine maker I have never tried to work on. Can it be worse than a Cosworth?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> May not be a lot of fun?Saws are much more fun! :smile2:



True......especially when you consider you can buy about the best saw going, any brand, brand new for the price of a turbocharger alone......


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> If you like the sounds of that John, I stopped by a Stihl dealer's place near me today that is looking to retire in the next year or two and doesn't mind letting things go cheap. Here's what I picked up today:
> Jred 920, set up and needs a lot of parts, but the cranks case, clutch and the flywheel are all present and in great shape
> Turd 268XP (means extra pi$$y smelling)
> Shindaiwa 360 with great compression and all the parts are there
> and the best for last:
> 028av Super
> MS260
> Both Stihls need to be rebuilt but they are in immaculate condition, the MS260 looks like it got strait gassed and so does the 028 Super. There is hardly any paint off of either one of them, looks like they spent a lot of their life on a shelf in a garage of a homeowner. Picked up the whole lot as well as a bunch of parts for my 045 Stihl for $100 cash, Christmas money is about gone but put to great use.:msp_thumbsup::hmm3grin2orange:



You know Jim with your unfounded bias against husky's you may be missing out on some real fine saws..
dont forget Jred and husky been same saw for a long time now.
A 268 with a little work can make a real fine firewood saw not to be discounted.
dont go running off the edge of the cliff with all the other lemings ..
for me i would be parting the creamsickles to support better endevors.
then again i dont follow the herd,i lead a crew of one,myself.
and i dont eat at McD's because they sell the most hamburgers 
just something to think about.............


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I feel sorry for ya, I much rather you be working on it than me, that`s one engine maker I have never tried to work on. Can it be worse than a Cosworth?



Well actually Saab had a really good motor......before GM got a hold of them and tried to copy VW with the transverse engine thing....the new ones are a nighmare...one problem is that the cat is located right under the oil sump?????? How many yr of college do these engineers have?????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> True......especially when you consider you can buy about the best saw going, any brand, brand new for the price of a turbocharger alone......



Never worked on a turbo?And don't care to LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You know Jim with your unfounded bias against husky's you may be missing out on some real fine saws..
> dont forget Jred and husky been same saw for a long time now.
> A 268 with a little work can make a real fine firewood saw not to be discounted.
> dont go running off the edge of the cliff with all the other lemings ..
> for me i would be parting the creamsickles to support better endevors.
> then again i dont follow the herd,i lead a crew of one,myself.
> and i dont eat at McD's because they sell the most hamburgers
> just something to think about.............



RON!!! Your not helping me! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> As do I john! It needs a new crankcase though but is in cleeeaaan shape!!
> The 450 needs a carb rebuild. Cant wait to get them in
> Jim wanna get rid of that 028?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Do you have any idea what that Jred 450 really is ??


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Never worked on a turbo?And don't care to LOL



LOL No problem..... they ony turn upwards of 100,000 rpm when fully involved........takes good oil...and lots of it!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well actually Saab had a really good motor......before GM got a hold of them and tried to copy VW with the transverse engine thing....the new ones are a nighmare...one problem is that the cat is located right under the oil sump?????? How many yr of college do these engineers have?????



That is down right stupid to put it there!That thing get super hot!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Do you have any idea what that Jred 450 really is ??



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWW................(meen).........


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That is down right stupid to put it there!That thing get super hot!



Yep boiling oil has been around for centuries....generally used as a weapon.......I guess it sthil is......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Do you have any idea what that Jred 450 really is ??



I don't? What is it?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I don't? What is it?




Shhhhhss....ron will tell ya!!!!.........I bet.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well actually Saab had a really good motor......before GM got a hold of them and tried to copy VW with the transverse engine thing....the new ones are a nighmare...one problem is that the cat is located right under the oil sump?????? How many yr of college do these engineers have?????



They had a lot of good stuff when they were on their own, had very experienced aviation Engineers at one time.
Try working on a Volvo 5 cylinder turbo, B5252S. talk about tight quarters. Big problem today is fitting all this stuff under ever increasingly smaller engine compartments.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't? What is it?



I can smell it from here!!!...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thanks to you guys I am very slowly learning LOL I should have check the rings before I sent it to Ron! :bang:



When you file the rings to fit make sure to pay attention to how they fit to that little pin,that is important.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> It surely is getting there but you know that I want it to beat Ron`s turd saw by a good margin, just in case he goes for a little more port work on his...LOL



If it does then that meens "somebody" didnt finish the job !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> If it does then that meens "somebody" didnt finish the job !!



LOL,..There is always more that can be done, I did not shave off the cylinder base on yours, did it on this 64 as it needed it to get the comp up.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They had a lot of good stuff when they were on their own, had very experienced aviation Engineers at one time.
> Try working on a Volvo 5 cylinder turbo, B5252S. talk about tight quarters. Big problem today is fitting all this stuff under ever increasingly smaller engine compartments.



They still do in the avation division..but the cars got sold off to GM and as much as I have logged many, many many hrs using GM products (and still do.. Saab not withstanding) they suceeded in driving a very good marque straight into the ground.... in a long belly skid which just came to a stop. Oh well...one less compeditor...LOL!!

Never worked on Volvos much.....a Swedish Ford.......as opposed to a Swedish Chevy...LOLOL!!! But yes things are tight on all these new autos...sometmes it's actually quicker/easier to reomve the engine, do the required work and reinstall the engine all fixed....

One thing about the 80's and early 90's Saabs was the ease of clutch removal......you didn't have to remove the engine or trans or get under the car.....4 bolts to remove the hood and you could stand right there man fashion and R&R the entire chutch, pressure plate and throw out bearing......sweet.....


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> You know Jim with your unfounded bias against husky's you may be missing out on some real fine saws..
> dont forget Jred and husky been same saw for a long time now.
> A 268 with a little work can make a real fine firewood saw not to be discounted.
> dont go running off the edge of the cliff with all the other lemings ..
> for me i would be parting the creamsickles to support better endevors.
> then again i dont follow the herd,i lead a crew of one,myself.
> and i dont eat at McD's because they sell the most hamburgers
> just something to think about.............



You are right, I do have an unfounded bias but mostly as humor than actual bias. I like any saw that has good power and feels right in my hands. I have never had the chance to run a good pro Husky so this will be fun for me to bring it back and try it out. If I like it I will most likely keep it, if not then John and I will be doing a lot of PMing. I cannot stand the plastic Lowes version of the Huskies but that is because they feel a little cheap to me and I don't like how they handle. I have cut with a few of those. I do love Stihls and Dolmars for sure and I have been dieing to get my hands on a big Jonsered. This was a great haul today and I plan to get them all running and go back for more. If I like the Husky, he has a building full of stuff waiting for me and Mary to pick through. I sent Boomer (my wife's little brother) over that way today and he came out of there with nine saws for $80. He had three 031AV's and the rest are all top handles.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Haven't had time to check out the other threads...had a bad 24hrs autowise.....wife's 9-5 Saab turbo lost oil pressure yesetrday while going to SIL's for another Christmas...after much research I believe I know what the problem is...hopefully it didn't fry the turbo or any bearing surfaces......much wrenching to follow...little saw stuff until this is over.....she will be set in the shop tomorrow by the ramp truck...



Oh man i dont envy you at all with that !!.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> You are right, I do have an unfounded bias but mostly as humor than actual bias. I like any saw that has good power and feels right in my hands. I have never had the chance to run a good pro Husky so this will be fun for me to bring it back and try it out. If I like it I will most likely keep it, if not then John and I will be doing a lot of PMing. I cannot stand the plastic Lowes version of the Huskies but that is because they feel a little cheap to me and I don't like how they handle. I have cut with a few of those. I do love Stihls and Dolmars for sure and I have been dieing to get my hands on a big Jonsered. This was a great haul today and I plan to get them all running and go back for more. If I like the Husky, he has a building full of stuff waiting for me and Mary to pick through. I sent Boomer (my wife's little brother) over that way today and he came out of there with nine saws for $80. He had three 031AV's and the rest are all top handles.



The reason you don't like the Lowes etc sized Huskys......is because........they suck....just like the little Stihls with their little E-Zstarts.....all junk.....you get on up to the 268XP..272XP...440 series of saws and above.....then you're talking a whole nuther ball game!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Shhhhhss....ron will tell ya!!!!.........I bet.....



Hint,, Jerry wouldnt mind having it


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> They still do in the avation division..but the cars got sold off to GM and as much as I have logged many, many many hrs using GM products (and still do.. Saab not withstanding) they suceeded in driving a very good marque straight into the ground.... in a long belly skid which just came to a stop. Oh well...one less compeditor...LOL!!
> 
> Never worked on Volvos much.....a Swedish Ford.......as opposed to a Swedish Chevy...LOLOL!!! But yes things are tight on all these new autos...sometmes it's actually quicker/easier to reomve the engine, do the required work and reinstall the engine all fixed....
> 
> One thing about the 80's and early 90's Saabs was the ease of clutch removal......you didn't have to remove the engine or trans or get under the car.....4 bolts to remove the hood and you could stand right there man fashion and R&R the entire chutch, pressure plate and throw out bearing......sweet.....



I try my hardest to stay away from the newer stuff, all of it is too tight to work on in the car. I pulled and rebuilt the Volvo, twin overhead cam setup is a royal pain in the hiney.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Oh man i dont envy you at all with that !!.



LOL thanks ron....I'm not looking forward either.....but it does liven things up around the house!!! On the other hand..Like Jerry....... I tend to rise to a challenge and It's got me going pretty good...I expect this can be solved with the engine in the car......but I already have formulated a plan of attack and expect parts delivery to be the issue more than the wrenching.....but of course I could well be singing a different tune by this time tomorrow!!!!LOL!!....(not really funny.....)


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hint,, Jerry wouldnt mind having it



The recoil.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I try my hardest to stay away from the newer stuff, all of it is too tight to work on in the car. I pulled and rebuilt the Volvo, twin overhead cam setup is a royal pain in the hiney.



Yeh that's what this one is too...just one less cyl...and it's the wimpy turbo..only 185hp from a 2.3L straight 4..just as well...just more stuff bolted on the 250/260 hp versions of the same motor...


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hint,, Jerry wouldnt mind having it



I doubt that!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeh that's what this one is too...just one less cyl...and it's the wimpy turbo..only 185hp from a 2.3L straight 4..just as well...just more stuff bolted on the 250/260 hp versions of the same motor...



You really don`t want to work on the 430 hp Volvo 5 ,its a nightmare under that hood.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You really don`t want to work on the 430 hp Volvo 5 ,its a nightmare under that hood.



HAHA!! I believe you!!!! I don't really want to work on this one either....but there'll be no peace......LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HAHA!! I believe you!!!! I don't really want to work on this one either....but there'll be no peace......LOL!!



Oh,..I know all about that also, got to keep the little lady happy or no one is happy,,,LOL


----------



## roncoinc

got bored today.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh,..I know all about that also, got to keep the little lady happy or no one is happy,,,LOL



Right you are...the wheels MUST go round and round or life is no longer pleasent.....for anyone..... Generally I have an extra truck or something I can get to the shop in and she can use my truck until I get her car back up..but not this time...I am down just one vehicle myself......she hates sharing...vehicles that is!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Right you are...the wheels MUST go round and round or life is no longer pleasent.....for anyone..... Generally I have an extra truck or something I can get to the shop in and she can use my truck until I get her car back up..but not this time...I am down just one vehicle myself......she hates sharing...vehicles that is!!



Yeah, it sure is handy to have an extra vehicle to share around, especially if you intend to do most of your own repair work on vehicles. I keep one on standby for just that reason, wife and daughter both use it even if I am just changing oil on their car they can`t wait 15 mins for their car!!


----------



## roncoinc

Then i found a broken AV mount.
out came the drawers of bits to see what i could make up.






found some stuff i could work with.






finished product.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I had to put my Chevy truck in the shop this afternoon for a needed oil change/grease job before the Saab lands..who knows how long it will be in the shop......


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Then i found a broken AV mount.
> out came the drawers of bits to see what i could make up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found some stuff i could work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished product.




Ain't you a genuine Yankee, ron..makin do with what ya got...excellent! What is that anyway....a 350??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Then i found a broken AV mount.
> out came the drawers of bits to see what i could make up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found some stuff i could work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished product.



Good going Ron! Glad to see you up and moving! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good work Ron, better that`s its a piece of rubber instead of the mag case being ripped out.


----------



## tbone75

What do you guys think of a Dolmar 115 & 120 saws?


----------



## tbone75

How hard are parts to find for the saws?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> What do you guys think of a Dolmar 115 & 120 saws?



Buy them both if the price is good. Both good saws. I am going back to that dealer in the next week or two, I have a bunch of scrap I have been hoarding. I'll pick up what I need for that 268XP and look for more Jreds. Hope to find a 044 kicking around too.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Buy them both if the price is good. Both good saws. I am going back to that dealer in the next week or two, I have a bunch of scrap I have been hoarding. I'll pick up what I need for that 268XP and look for more Jreds. Hope to find a 044 kicking around too.



I have one 044 on the way and another after the first of the year :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ain't you a genuine Yankee, ron..makin do with what ya got...excellent! What is that anyway....a 350??



Dolmar 102.
yup,cant keep a yankee from fixin nuttin !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good work Ron, better that`s its a piece of rubber instead of the mag case being ripped out.



It actually mimmics original in function almost perfect.
i think the rubber was from some sort of stihl.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It actually mimmics original in function almost perfect.
> i think the rubber was from some sort of stihl.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Told you guys Jim hoards them saws. :hmm3grin2orange: Even one he don't like! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good going Ron! Glad to see you up and moving! LOL



Yeh !! stopped taking the new meds and using the old ones as i need.
imediated change in attitude.
have some ambition now.
just hope i dont get meen like Jerry 

had a guy drop off a large bag of used chains from asplundh tree company.
some used once never sharpened.
got to get to those tomorrow,.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh !! stopped taking the new meds and using the old ones as i need.
> imediated change in attitude.
> have some ambition now.
> just hope i dont get meen like Jerry
> 
> had a guy drop off a large bag of used chains from asplundh tree company.
> some used once never sharpened.
> got to get to those tomorrow,.



Glad your feeling better! Sounds like a lot of chains!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Do you have any idea what that Jred 450 really is ??


No??? Is that bad?? Haha


Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No??? Is that bad?? Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Husky kin I bet LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No??? Is that bad?? Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



44cc P&C built on the 490 chassis as far as I can see.


----------



## tbone75

The 115 needs a wrap handle and the 120si needs bunches LOL Crank case is about all thats there good cylinder bad piston.Wants 200?


----------



## jimdad07

Here they are, I do have all of the parts for the Stihls in a box, I was just too lazy to put them on for the photo shoot:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> The 115 needs a wrap handle and the 120si needs bunches LOL Crank case is about all thats there good cylinder bad piston.Wants 200?



I would probably off about $125 and maybe go up to $150 if that 115 is a runner. Just explain to him that you could end up with a lot into parts for the 120, of course those are both good saws.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> 44cc P&C built on the 490 chassis as far as I can see.


But they are good little saws? Lol


Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The 115 needs a wrap handle and the 120si needs bunches LOL Crank case is about all thats there good cylinder bad piston.Wants 200?



You thinking of buying them?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How hard are parts to find for the saws?



Parts are out there, depends on who you know....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I had the chance to buy a mintyyy! 112 dolmar blk an silver addition that ran for 50 bucks... How dumb was I? 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I had the chance to buy a mintyyy! 112 dolmar blk an silver addition that ran for 50 bucks... How dumb was I?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Don't make me answer that question.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You thinking of buying them?



Yes I am thinking? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I had the chance to buy a mintyyy! 112 dolmar blk an silver addition that ran for 50 bucks... How dumb was I?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I hate to say it but,..dumbo... comes to mind....LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I had the chance to buy a mintyyy! 112 dolmar blk an silver addition that ran for 50 bucks... How dumb was I?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



:msp_ohmy: You just don't want to know!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hate to say it but,..dumbo... comes to mind....LOL



Not even close to what I would say! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not even close to what I would say! :hmm3grin2orange:



I could have said much more but after all its our buddy, Jacob...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could have said much more but after all its our buddy, Jacob...



Yes! Can't be to hard on him LOL But dang! With them colors!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Dumbo? :0 haha! That was back when I was with my evil ex... She was a bigger part of why I didnt buy it 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dumbo? :0 haha! That was back when I was with my evil ex... She was a bigger part of why I didnt buy it
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



There is always an excuse but the reality is that a collectable has slipped through your hands....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

The colors reminded me that maybe it was a batman chainsaw? Haha!!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is always an excuse but the reality is that a collectable has slipped through your hands....LOL



Those were nice saws, I have only ever seen one around here and they are nice. Too bad he didn't pick it up. My wife would never tell me not to buy a saw, she knows that there is much worse that I could be doing so she lets this habit slide.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is always an excuse but the reality is that a collectable has slipped through your hands....LOL



Haha! This is true jerry, I guess we cant have them all? Orrr can we?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Haha! This is true jerry, I guess we cant have them all? Orrr can we?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I have been saying I have enough for more than 2 years now, they still keep on showing up and piling up. I may never get to fix them all up but they will last for a long time...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Just found a piston for the ms260 for $18.00, sold! I have to pull that jug and see if I can clean the cylinder.


----------



## tbone75

I would buy them Dolmars if i was sure I could find parts?Looked on fleabay.Not much there right now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a nice one but I would always make room for another.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been saying I have enough for more than 2 years now, they still keep on showing up and piling up. I may never get to fix them all up but they will last for a long time...LOL



As I said on the pioneer thread, I have enough for now. At least for someone that can only work on them a week out a month! LOL! 
I have 5 saws comin in the mail, 2 are projects. The 400 to finish up, a 08s to tear into and a d36 mcc that needs to get finished from last summer  and my 066 to throw back together. 
I also have 6 saws to send out. 2 I sold, (sxl and ez) 1 im trading parts for (051) another I traded parts for (1010) and two others im trading for these other saws (028 and 181)  damn im swamped 
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I would buy them Dolmars if i was sure I could find parts?Looked on fleabay.Not much there right now.



Imo the saws are to much, if you can jew the guy down alittle go for it. But by the sounds of it, the one is a parts saw, and the other one has been beat to crap? 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Imo the saws are to much, if you can jew the guy down alittle go for it. But by the sounds of it, the one is a parts saw, and the other one has been beat to crap?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I think the price is high myself.That and I just don't want to give that much I guess? LOL I would like both saws.Just don't know what it would take to put them together?Money wise.


----------



## tbone75

He may take less too?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I think the price is high myself.That and I just don't want to give that much I guess? LOL I would like both saws.Just don't know what it would take to put them together?Money wise.



Is this a local saw? Fleabay orr?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think the price is high myself.That and I just don't want to give that much I guess? LOL I would like both saws.Just don't know what it would take to put them together?Money wise.



It can get expensive trying to rebuild SD`s from parts , best to get them as whole saw that needs a P&C or just one part to fix them.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Is this a local saw? Fleabay orr?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Another member


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He may take less too?



I have some spare 115 parts but not much for a 120.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It can get expensive trying to rebuild SD`s from parts , best to get them as whole saw that needs a P&C or just one part to fix them.



Yes the 115 would be OK.But the 120 needs to much.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Another member



Id say passs it ny friend. Youll find alot better deal soon! 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have some spare 115 parts but not much for a 120.



The 115 don't sound bad.All he told me was it feels like it has good compression and there is no wrap handle.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I would buy them Dolmars if i was sure I could find parts?Looked on fleabay.Not much there right now.



It is hard to find parts for those, I got lucky and found a 116si for parts to restore my 120si. If you buy them I can give you two phone numbers that might help you track down parts. You just let me know, these guys might be able to help you out. 

I just pulled that jug off of the ms260 and I can use it as long as I can get the aluminum transfer off it it, there is not a ton but enough to cause trouble. There is no scoring in cylinder wall though. This one might have to get torn down as I see most of the damage is on the clutch side of the saw, I'll pressure test the case and see where the bubbles appear.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

My new gfs mom was in the hospital for almost two weeks for a perpherated stomach, she is not able to go back to work till march.. Her work stops paying this friday. Im gonna be dropping 150-200 bucks anominosly in there mail box. Its not much, but its what I can do.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Id say passs it ny friend. Youll find alot better deal soon!
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



What you got? :hmm3grin2orange: Darn Jim won't let me have the stinky Husky :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

And like I need anything else to work on right now!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> The 115 don't sound bad.All he told me was it feels like it has good compression and there is no wrap handle.



I bet that wouldn't be a bad deal depending on if it has spark or not, and if Jerry has parts it might make it worth it to give it a try. Worse comes to worse you can part both of them to make your money back.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> And like I need anything else to work on right now!



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> What you got? :hmm3grin2orange: Darn Jim won't let me have the stinky Husky :hmm3grin2orange:



Nothing you could start without hurting yourself  
Nothing that I really know of? I might get rid of this 450 jred after I get it fixed 
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> What you got? :hmm3grin2orange: Darn Jim won't let me have the stinky Husky :hmm3grin2orange:



That f'ing Jim, I hate that guy. You never know John, if it doesn't crank my tractor after I have it running you will most likely end up with it.:msp_thumbup: I am kind of hoping that after all of my Husky bashing, and if you read back you can see I coined the term "orange turd", that it's a POS. I know it smells bad enough. I bet they use Huskies in the woods to keep the bugs off. You have to stink pretty bad to drive away the flies.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nothing you could start without hurting yourself
> Nothing that I really know of? I might get rid of this 450 jred after I get it fixed
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I could get the OL to start it for me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That f'ing Jim, I hate that guy. You never know John, if it doesn't crank my tractor after I have it running you will most likely end up with it.:msp_thumbup: I am kind of hoping that after all of my Husky bashing, and if you read back you can see I coined the term "orange turd", that it's a POS. I know it smells bad enough. I bet they use Huskies in the woods to keep the bugs off. You have to stink pretty bad to drive away the flies.



Just messing with you Jim LOL If you don't like it we can work something out? I kind of think you will?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I could get the OL to start it for me :hmm3grin2orange:



My 076 might take some yanking? 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just messing with you Jim LOL If you don't like it we can work something out? I kind of think you will?



You never know, balance and handling is probably one of the most important things to me in a saw after the mechanicals. If it balances well for me then it should work out pretty good. Enough people around here like them enough to brag on them, I am more like you than you think, I like most of them.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You never know, balance and handling is probably one of the most important things to me in a saw after the mechanicals. If it balances well for me then it should work out pretty good. Enough people around here like them enough to brag on them, I am more like you than you think, I like most of them.



:hmm3grin2orange: You may pay for that one :hmm3grin2orange: I like about anything but a Mac. They are some good saws too.But they just don't fit me?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: You may pay for that one :hmm3grin2orange: I like about anything but a Mac. They are some good saws too.But they just don't fit me?



I wasnt much of one either... Until I ran a pm700 :0

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: You may pay for that one :hmm3grin2orange: I like about anything but a Mac. They are some good saws too.But they just don't fit me?



To me the Macs are too cumbersome. I don't like working on Echos, I had a 660evl I did for my wife's uncle and that was harder to work on than the Macs. To be honest with you I don't care for too many non-German saws, but I am willing to try a pro Swede saw. I just won't tell anybody.......

On that note I have to head for bed, you guys have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I wasnt much of one either... Until I ran a pm700 :0
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Just don't like the looks of them I guess? LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> To me the Macs are too cumbersome. I don't like working on Echos, I had a 660evl I did for my wife's uncle and that was harder to work on than the Macs. To be honest with you I don't care for too many non-German saws, but I am willing to try a pro Swede saw. I just won't tell anybody.......
> 
> On that note I have to head for bed, you guys have a good day tomorrow.



Nite Jim


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Nite jim.
I bettter head off to night all 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

I have a small liking for Echos too! LOL Got a 602 on the way LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

May have to rig up an electric start for the 064, I will be trying to up the comp a bit more, its sitting at 140 right now but maybe I can get it up to 160.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nite jim.
> I bettter head off to night all
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Nite Jacob


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mayu have to rig up an electric start for the 064, I will be trying to up the comp a bit more, its sitting at 140 right now but maybe I can get it up to 160.



No problem with that LOL Its not like I will run it every day. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No problem with that LOL Its not like I will run it every day. LOL



This cylinder does not have a decomp, it has already given me one bloodied knuckle, just wait til it gets up to 160.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This cylinder does not have a decomp, it has already given me one bloodied knuckle, just wait til it gets up to 160.



I may put one of them D-ring handles on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I may put one of them D-ring handles on it.



And add two extension plates to stand on....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> And add two extension plates to stand on....LOL



Stick a board through the handle to stand on. LOL


----------



## tbone75

This 346 has 180 on it and I can start it without the de-comp LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This 346 has 180 on it and I can start it without the de-comp LOL



Those small saws can be much easier to pull over with high comp, the bigger the piston gets the harder to pull over resistance increases much more quickly. It still pulls over reasonably as it is but we shall see how it gets with more comp, I have a few more new cylinders with the decomp hole in them and I will swap one in if I think it really needs it. I worked over the wrap handle some to get it fitting much better, it was out of proper shape quite a bit, it has taken some hard hits before it got here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those small saws can be much easier to pull over with high comp, the bigger the piston gets the harder to pull over resistance increases much more quickly. It still pulls over reasonably as it is but we shall see how it gets with more comp, I have a few more new cylinders with the decomp hole in them and I will swap one in if I think it really needs it. I worked over the wrap handle some to get it fitting much better, it was out of proper shape quite a bit, it has taken some hard hits before it got here.



I thought that bigger piston would make a big difference! LOL Them handles don't bend easy!I had to fix the one on this other guys 038.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> You know Jim with your unfounded bias against husky's you may be missing out on some real fine saws..
> dont forget Jred and husky been same saw for a long time now.
> A 268 with a little work can make a real fine firewood saw not to be discounted.
> dont go running off the edge of the cliff with all the other lemings ..
> for me i would be parting the creamsickles to support better endevors.
> then again i dont follow the herd,i lead a crew of one,myself.
> and i dont eat at McD's because they sell the most hamburgers
> just something to think about.............



My "unfounded bias" is just for fun. I like ALL chainsaws, but I do enjoy stirring the pot a little. Actually, I'd like to try a 346XP once just to see what it's got...



tbone75 said:


> Never worked on a turbo?And don't care to LOL



My wife has a '99 Volvo Turbo. It's a great car until something goes wrong. 



pioneerguy600 said:


> They had a lot of good stuff when they were on their own, had very experienced aviation Engineers at one time.
> Try working on a Volvo 5 cylinder turbo, B5252S. talk about tight quarters. Big problem today is fitting all this stuff under ever increasingly smaller engine compartments.



I tried it. Now I pay a guy to do it for me.



pioneerguy600 said:


> I try my hardest to stay away from the newer stuff, all of it is too tight to work on in the car. I pulled and rebuilt the Volvo, twin overhead cam setup is a royal pain in the hiney.



I sure wish you lived closer to me. Very few people know Volvo around here. My wife is absolutely crazy about them.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> My "unfounded bias" is just for fun. I like ALL chainsaws, but I do enjoy stirring the pot a little. Actually, I'd like to try a 346XP once just to see what it's got...
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has a '99 Volvo Turbo. It's a great car until something goes wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it. Now I pay a guy to do it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure wish you lived closer to me. Very few people know Volvo around here. My wife is absolutely crazy about them.



You would like my Mastermind 346! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> LOL thanks ron....I'm not looking forward either.....but it does liven things up around the house!!! On the other hand..Like Jerry....... I tend to rise to a challenge and It's got me going pretty good...I expect this can be solved with the engine in the car......but I already have formulated a plan of attack and expect parts delivery to be the issue more than the wrenching.....but of course I could well be singing a different tune by this time tomorrow!!!!LOL!!....(not really funny.....)



Good luck with that.



ChainsawmanXX said:


> I had the chance to buy a mintyyy! 112 dolmar blk an silver addition that ran for 50 bucks... How dumb was I?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I'm going to refrain from making a comment, but it ain't easy...



ChainsawmanXX said:


> My new gfs mom was in the hospital for almost two weeks for a perpherated stomach, she is not able to go back to work till march.. Her work stops paying this friday. Im gonna be dropping 150-200 bucks anominosly in there mail box. Its not much, but its what I can do.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Not much to you may be everything to them. Good for you!!



tbone75 said:


> You would like my Mastermind 346! :hmm3grin2orange:



From what I've seen on here, I'd like about anything he worked on. Some day I'll have the money to have him work on one of mine or be able to make something that'll compete with his. I hope...


----------



## diggers_dad

Wow! You all were sure chatty tonight. I've been out in the shop most of the evening. I think I have two Wild Things ready to vacuum test and a MS 210 ready as well. I didn't realize it until I looked through my junk that I have enough spare parts to build a 210 and a 250 except for the ignitions. I'll be on the hunt for those, 'cause they will bring in a little cash. 

Has anyone ported a 210? I did a very mild port on mine and I'm curious to know what gains might be there.


----------



## dancan

Sure is quiet here this am , must be dreamin' of them sobs , nogoes and hunkajunkavarna .
Some people just like to torture themselves .


----------



## dancan

[video=youtube;83ozOX9l7M8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=83ozOX9l7M8[/video]

ZZZSlackers !


----------



## roncoinc

John,i wanted to show you a good reason not to buy those dolmars.
this is what i PASS on around here,they are not worth that much really.

Sachs Dolmar 112 chainsaw, plus parts saw


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,i wanted to show you a good reason not to buy those dolmars.
> this is what i PASS on around here,they are not worth that much really.
> 
> Sachs Dolmar 112 chainsaw, plus parts saw



:hmm3grin2orange: That would be a much better buy right there!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: That would be a much better buy right there!



Going to try and find a box for "stinky" today and start on that project.
maybe finish the little dolly 102.
did you notice how clean my bench is in those pix ??
need to do more to the rest of the shop also.


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> Sure is quiet here this am , must be dreamin' of them sobs , nogoes and hunkajunkavarna .
> Some people just like to torture themselves .



"Hunkajunkavarna" :hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Going to try and find a box for "stinky" today and start on that project.
> maybe finish the little dolly 102.
> did you notice how clean my bench is in those pix ??
> need to do more to the rest of the shop also.



Your bench was clean? LOL Ron you never did tell me how to send that money to you for stinky LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> "Hunkajunkavarna" :hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbup:



Dan is wide awake this morning :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> Going to try and find a box for "stinky" today and start on that project.
> maybe finish the little dolly 102.
> did you notice how clean my bench is in those pix ??
> need to do more to the rest of the shop also.



I sure did notice, Ron. I need to clean mine up. I didn't know that's what they were supposed to look like!

Whew, finally caught up with all the chatter in here.


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> I sure did notice, Ron. I need to clean mine up. I didn't know that's what they were supposed to look like!
> 
> Whew, finally caught up with all the chatter in here.



Some nights they get gabby in here LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I picked up a couple of saws from another member yesterday. One is a Shindaiwa 680, and the other is a Jonsered*s* 451E in "kit" form. The 451E will be my sons first saw. 

We spent time in the shop on the 451E, it's all there and looks to be in really good shape. I need to find new fuel lines for it, can anyone suggest where is a good place to get them? Are they formed lines like Stihl uses? I only have pieces left, not sure what they should look like. I did find an IPL. 

I'm going to need help on the Shinny when I get to it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning guys  last night stayed in south eastern mo... That brought back some memories (ones I didnt want to remember) 
Anywho heading to johnsom city tn, then virginia beach  never seen the ocean except for the baltimore harbor. 
Forgot to mention, the people we hauled yesterday had 10-15 plastic totes they were gonna throw away. So I asked if I could keep them they were more then glad to give them to me... This should make it easier to organize my small shed and keep part saws together! Lol!
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Some nights they get gabby in here LOL



We ainto got anywhere else to go, ron is to meeen to go to the bar.... No one lives in canada (except dan... That doesnt say much) and john... Well im not sure why your here  (joking guys )
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> I picked up a couple of saws from another member yesterday. One is a Shindaiwa 680, and the other is a Jonsered*s* 451E in "kit" form. The 451E will be my sons first saw.
> 
> We spent time in the shop on the 451E, it's all there and looks to be in really good shape. I need to find new fuel lines for it, can anyone suggest where is a good place to get them? Are they formed lines like Stihl uses? I only have pieces left, not sure what they should look like. I did find an IPL.
> 
> I'm going to need help on the Shinny when I get to it.



Looks to me like a piece of tygon will do it for the fuel line.
how is the line from the tank vent ? if you can save the check valve put it in a piece of tygon.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Check valve? Uh oh, better go see what I have.


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> ..... never seen the ocean ....









Watch out , it's a mean and scary place !
We have to have the police there to keep people from being eaten alive .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

*Jred 451E fuel lines*

Ron, is the check valve the thing that looks like little brass wires in the end of the vent line? Here's what I have.

View attachment 213749


I think this is 504 35 72 00 from the IPL.


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Ron, is the check valve the thing that looks like little brass wires in the end of the vent line? Here's what I have.
> 
> View attachment 213749
> 
> 
> I think this is 504 35 72 00 from the IPL.



Yup,thats the check valve,piece of tygon and heat the end up and put er in.
get line size big enu to seal hole in tank it goes thru,bring old piece with you and match it up,wil just be yellow instead of black.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I thought that bigger piston would make a big difference! LOL Them handles don't bend easy!I had to fix the one on this other guys 038.



The bigger the cc `s the harder they pull over, more area exposed to the compressed gases.
Those aluminum tube wrap handles are a bit difficult to to bend back into a reasonable shape, they don`t bend easy and for every tweak in one direction it causes another area to go out of adjustment, seems that once you start you just keep on chasing your tail.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> My "unfounded bias" is just for fun. I like ALL chainsaws, but I do enjoy stirring the pot a little. Actually, I'd like to try a 346XP once just to see what it's got...
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has a '99 Volvo Turbo. It's a great car until something goes wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it. Now I pay a guy to do it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure wish you lived closer to me. Very few people know Volvo around here. My wife is absolutely crazy about them.




I really don`t know a lot about them but I can rebuild any engine , they are just mechanical parts. If it comes to trouble shooting then that`s another story but I have figured out most problems with them or any engine if its mechanical. When it comes to the electrical or computer controlled devices the scan tools come into play.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> Yup,thats the check valve,piece of tygon and heat the end up and put er in.
> get line size big enu to seal hole in tank it goes thru,bring old piece with you and match it up,wil just be yellow instead of black.



Excellent! I am presuming that the check valve sits outside of the tank? The lines were not installed in the saw when I got it. The saw was a "bucket case". :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff

Its not really a valve, more of a breather. These guys can tell you where it goes exactly, but there should be enough line to go above the carb, I think.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning guys  last night stayed in south eastern mo... That brought back some memories (ones I didnt want to remember)
> Anywho heading to johnsom city tn, then virginia beach  never seen the ocean except for the baltimore harbor.
> Forgot to mention, the people we hauled yesterday had 10-15 plastic totes they were gonna throw away. So I asked if I could keep them they were more then glad to give them to me... This should make it easier to organize my small shed and keep part saws together! Lol!
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Virginia Beach, ..that is Stihl Country,.. remember,..the ocean is alive, it can eat you if you are not careful around it but it can also be a beautiful friend if given the respect it should get.Hope you get a chance to touch it. Those totes was a good grab, they shure come in handy for us packrats....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Watch out , it's a mean and scary place !
> We have to have the police there to keep people from being eaten alive .



This is the same lighthouse that all that spray is flying around, it is setback quite a ways from the ocean, the waves can run a long streatch inland from the ocean to get you on a wild day...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the ring fitted! .004 gap! Seem to take longer than the last one I did? I went very slow with the file LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The bigger the cc `s the harder they pull over, more area exposed to the compressed gases.
> Those aluminum tube wrap handles are a bit difficult to to bend back into a reasonable shape, they don`t bend easy and for every tweak in one direction it causes another area to go out of adjustment, seems that once you start you just keep on chasing your tail.....LOL



I found that out LOL Bend it here it bends over there! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got the ring fitted! .004 gap! Seem to take longer than the last one I did? I went very slow with the file LOL



now to see what you have for compression new and cold.
i let the sealant dry overnight to make sure.dont know how long what you use takes to dry but dont want to blow out that seal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I found that out LOL Bend it here it bends over there! LOL



It`s not a square thing, there is lots of angles involved, geometry comes in handy. Your handle was hit hard up top left front and it was drove rearward about an inch up top, it was back far enough that the screw to the chainbrake pivot on the recoil cover could not be accessed straight on from the rear of that handle like it should be. I managed to get it back forward enough to get the access needed and make the handle feel right. That took 13 different tweaks at both ends and at all 3 bends in the handle, it fits close to where it should be now but I find that they really can`t be rebent to fit as they did new. To get them like new then the mandrels that they were fitted to would be needed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got the ring fitted! .004 gap! Seem to take longer than the last one I did? I went very slow with the file LOL



That should be a good fit and give good comp, takes a bit of time to get the fit right around the pin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am off to the shop to put a new piston in the 064 and adjust the squish down a little more.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> now to see what you have for compression new and cold.
> i let the sealant dry overnight to make sure.dont know how long what you use takes to dry but dont want to blow out that seal.



I use 3-Bond sealer.I like letting it dry over night just to be sure!Don't want to do it again! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That should be a good fit and give good comp, takes a bit of time to get the fit right around the pin.



Took a little time.But it fits very good! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Virginia Beach, ..that is Stihl Country,.. remember,..the ocean is alive, it can eat you if you are not careful around it but it can also be a beautiful friend if given the respect it should get.Hope you get a chance to touch it. Those totes was a good grab, they shure come in handy for us packrats....LOL



Dang virginia beach.. That is where the stihl factory is... Wonder how many "fixer uppers" I can snatch from there dumpster out baack?  wish I had alittle more time there, and a couple of girls I knew....ya know the air gets awfully cold after taking a swim  
There was about 5 12x7" tubs and some bigger 20x15" tubs  should be able to pack away some old saw stuff ill never use. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> Yup,thats the check valve,piece of tygon and heat the end up and put er in.
> get line size big enu to seal hole in tank it goes thru,bring old piece with you and match it up,wil just be yellow instead of black.



This worked perfectly, Ron! Thanks for the help!


----------



## tbone75

The 350 is all back together.But nothing improved still 120 compression?? .027 squish I sure don't see why its not better by a bunch?I am just going to run it a while and see if it gets better?Tomorrow LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> The 350 is all back together.But nothing improved still 120 compression?? .027 squish I sure don't see why its not better by a bunch?I am just going to run it a while and see if it gets better?Tomorrow LOL



It's a Husky. How much better do you want?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> It's a Husky. How much better do you want?:hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Well, my son and I were doing good on the Jonsered 451E until we tested compression. Hmmm, broken ring! No scoring though, the piston and cylinder look good. Not sure how it broke.

I'm outta my league trying to locate a ring for this. I see one from Greece on Ebay, but other part searches seem to indicate there are Huskies with the same ring. Any help here? Where would you guys get a ring for this?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> The 350 is all back together.But nothing improved still 120 compression?? .027 squish I sure don't see why its not better by a bunch?I am just going to run it a while and see if it gets better?Tomorrow LOL



Did you try this ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Did you try this ?



Dan.....You have to much time on your hands! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am off to the shop to put a new piston in the 064 and adjust the squish down a little more.



You sure are doing a lot of work on that thing! Not that I mind any LOL


----------



## sefh3

John,
The 350 that I rebuilt was like that. 120 lbs after rebuild but it did improve after it ran a few tanks through it.

I spent the day at home with the kids today. What a blast. We bought them an x-box 360 with connect sensor. You actually have to move for the player to move. I'm bet after playing a few games of football and skiing with them.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John,
> The 350 that I rebuilt was like that. 120 lbs after rebuild but it did improve after it ran a few tanks through it.
> 
> I spent the day at home with the kids today. What a blast. We bought them an x-box 360 with connect sensor. You actually have to move for the player to move. I'm bet after playing a few games of football and skiing with them.



That is one toy that will wear you out fast! :hmm3grin2orange: Sure a lot of fun!


----------



## sefh3

Sure is alot of fun.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys. Lots of chattering in here the last couple of days. John I am sorry to hear about the compression. I don't know much about them orange things, but it sounds like you have quite a bit of room to adjust the squish down. May want to try that maybe?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I got to play with that kinnect thing... it was actually kind of fun... just couldnt imagine john skiing  
Hate not being home... i have packages to send out 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys. Lots of chattering in here the last couple of days. John I am sorry to hear about the compression. I don't know much about them orange things, but it sounds like you have quite a bit of room to adjust the squish down. May want to try that maybe?



With them being a clamshell engine adjusting squish is not as easy as on the vertical split cases.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> With them being a clamshell engine adjusting squish is not as easy as on the vertical split cases.



A 350 you can.The jug is the same as a mag case saw.It has a base the jug bolts to.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You sure are doing a lot of work on that thing! Not that I mind any LOL



That`s the fun part, these 064 cases flow a bit different and I like playing with the squish. The new piston and rings along with a squish adjustment has raised the comp noticeably.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A 350 you can.The jug is the same as a mag case saw.It has a base the jug bolts to.



There you go, ...it being an orange saw I don`t know diddley about them, now that you mentioned it I do remember seeing picts of that base in some of your posts back when you and Ron were porting them.


----------



## tbone75

I could have that jug turned down a little but then I would mess up Ron's port job LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I checked comp on my jred 2150 the other day it was pulling 135 psi, i think the jred has a pop up giving it more comp then the 350... but i have been wrong before. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s the fun part, these 064 cases flow a bit different and I like playing with the squish. The new piston and rings along with a squish adjustment has raised the comp noticeably.



As long as your having fun its OK. LOL I just don't want to be a pain!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I checked comp on my jred 2150 the other day it was pulling 135 psi, i think the jred has a pop up giving it more comp then the 350... but i have been wrong before.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



2 of these other 350s I did I got 150 out of them? I just don't know why this one is so low?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> With them being a clamshell engine adjusting squish is not as easy as on the vertical split cases.



I didn't think of that one:msp_confused:. How can it be done with those? I don't do much with clamshells.


----------



## tbone75

Going to (try) putting the new seals in my 038 tomorrow? Should have ordered 4 of them! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I didn't think of that one:msp_confused:. How can it be done with those? I don't do much with clamshells.



The 350 isn't like the other clamshells.The jug is the same as any other pro type saw.


----------



## tbone75

Jug pic


----------



## tbone75

This piece bolts down over the crank


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> This piece bolts down over the crank



Will this make it run alittle better john? 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Will this make it run alittle better john?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Just thought of something else that may work?I could have that base piece shaved off or the jug I think?That would get the compression up.Either way it will mess up the port job.I guess I would have to raise the ports?


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> Did you try this ?



:biggrin::hmm3grin2orange::biggrin::hmm3grin2orange:

Bwaaahaaaahaaaahaaaa!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Question for jerry, what comp should the 400 be at? 

John, im not sure if it would help it at all? Never hurt to try if you have another 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212

Marc,
You won't think that's so funny when a little Husky shows up on your porch for Mason.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> Marc,
> You won't think that's so funny when a little Husky shows up on your porch for Mason.......:hmm3grin2orange:



...whatever you do dont curse the boy and send him a mini-mac 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212

ChainsawmanXX said:


> ...whatever you do dont curse the boy and send him a mini-mac
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Mods, do we need this kind of language in here? Really?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> 2 of these other 350s I did I got 150 out of them? I just don't know why this one is so low?



Not to be smart or anything but is there a possibility of screwed up spark plug threads or the exhaust port not being sealed by the piston. Just thinking out loud, what I am getting at is that you have new rings and all of that good stuff something has to give. Have you tried putting a piston in it from one of your other 350's and checking the numbers then?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Not to be smart or anything but is there a possibility of screwed up spark plug threads or the exhaust port not being sealed by the piston. Just thinking out loud, what I am getting at is that you have new rings and all of that good stuff something has to give. Have you tried putting a piston in it from one of your other 350's and checking the numbers then?



This the second piston with a ring I filed to fit.Same compression. Plug hole is fine.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> This the second piston with a ring I filed to fit.Same compression. Plug hole is fine.



How about the cylinder, is it out of shape by chance, meaning is it worn to be a little oblong or something along those lines?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> How about the cylinder, is it out of shape by chance, meaning is it worn to be a little oblong or something along those lines?



Its new.What I can measure its perfect?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Question for jerry, what comp should the 400 be at?
> 
> John, im not sure if it would help it at all? Never hurt to try if you have another
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Brand new they might reach 140 but most often used ones will be in the 120-130 range. These older saws did not need the high comp to make good power, they also worked from the fact they had more grunt than speed so they utilized .404 chipper chain and shorter hardnose bars, they also had heavier flywheels and heavy throws onthe cranks, were slower to spool up but could haul chain hard at lower RPM.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Brand new they might reach 140 but most often used ones will be in the 120-130 range. These older saws did not need the high comp to make good power, they also worked from the fact they had more grunt than speed so they utilized .404 chipper chain and shorter hardnose bars, they also had heavier flywheels and heavy throws onthe cranks, were slower to spool up but could haul chain hard at lower RPM.



Thanks jerry, i think i was pulling about 120-130?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Its new.What I can measure its perfect?



I am out of ideas, you got me swinging on this mystery John. I guess I didn't realize that it is a new cylinder, boy I've missed a lot around here lately.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thanks jerry, i think i was pulling about 120-130?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



You are right in the ballpark then, a used cylinder would seldom make more than 130.


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Well, my son and I were doing good on the Jonsered 451E until we tested compression. Hmmm, broken ring! No scoring though, the piston and cylinder look good. Not sure how it broke.
> 
> I'm outta my league trying to locate a ring for this. I see one from Greece on Ebay, but other part searches seem to indicate there are Huskies with the same ring. Any help here? Where would you guys get a ring for this?



Theres a Jred dealer in farmington nh,look him up,lots of old stock.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Well guys I better head off to bed, Iv been sore all day. My back is killing me and my knees are killing me, plus I have a cold... Im thinking its from sitting down all day? Either way work should be fun tomorrow


----------



## roncoinc

John,,run it like ya stole it it and see how it goes.
dont forget your putting a closed port jug on an open port base..


----------



## roncoinc

WTH is this ??? 






150 lbs comp and fires off with mix down the hole 
kinda beat and dont know what to do with it ??


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> John,,run it like ya stole it it and see how it goes.
> dont forget your putting a closed port jug on an open port base..



How does this affect how the saw runs? Does it create more velocity in the transfers? If that's the case then he doesn't need the compression he would normally to make the saw have more power? Just curious.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> WTH is this ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150 lbs comp and fires off with mix down the hole
> kinda beat and dont know what to do with it ??



That saw has seen some miles. Is that a Partner by chance?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,run it like ya stole it it and see how it goes.
> dont forget your putting a closed port jug on an open port base..



Will do Ron! Lets see what happens? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> WTH is this ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150 lbs comp and fires off with mix down the hole
> kinda beat and dont know what to do with it ??



Door stop!!!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Will do Ron! Lets see what happens? LOL



I had an Echo 8000 here once that Mary sold that was only pulling a 130# compression, that old timer friend of mine who's been selling saws since the 60's said that was pretty normal for those 8000's to get those kinds of numbers. Kind of the same thing Jerry was saying earlier. It's amazing how many differences like that are to be found among the saw brands. They are all kind of the same in what they do but on the other hand they are all totally different.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Door stop!!!



What make of door stop? The Farmer part of it is familiar but I'm not making the connection.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> What make of door stop? The Farmer part of it is familiar but I'm not making the connection.



Partner F55 based on the old R16


----------



## pioneerguy600

WTH,..where did everyone go, was there an earthquake or sumpthin, this thread was one slot away from page 2......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I also had a visit today from Dan, he brought his cute lil dog over to the shop, didn`t have my camera over there today so no picts. He didn`t bring any saws with him though, I had finished working on John`s saw by then so he dide notget in on any saw work today.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I also had a visit today from Dan, he brought his cute lil dog over to the shop, didn`t have my camera over there today so no picts. He didn`t bring any saws with him though, I had finished working on John`s saw by then so he dide notget in on any saw work today.



Well he didn't get in your way :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

After Dan left and a few other stragglers cleared out I pulled an 028S down and installed a new P&C set on it. It was raining hard here today so I did not get a chance to run either one today, there is always tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well he didn't get in your way :hmm3grin2orange:



That`s right!!! ..LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> After Dan left and a few other stragglers clearewd out I pulled an 028S down and installed a new P&C set on it. It was raining hard here today so I did not get a chance to run either one today, there is always tomorrow.



It was sunny today but chance of snow tomorrow


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It was sunny today but chance of snow tomorrow



Weather gets nutty this time of year, temp swings, rain snow sun and heavy cloud cover all in a 24 hour period, changes hourly around here.


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> Marc,
> You won't think that's so funny when a little Husky shows up on your porch for Mason.......:hmm3grin2orange:



Don't even think like that! Ugh! What if the little man ended up LIKING those things?!?!?

On a serious note, I think Husky makes a decent saw, I just don't like 'em as well as Stihls. Besides, if I didn't stir the pot around here, who would? Don't answer that...



ChainsawmanXX said:


> ...whatever you do dont curse the boy and send him a mini-mac
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I draw the line at Mini-Macs. Unless they're free....or really cheap....or if they pop with a prime...Ackkk!!! Blast this CAD!!!



jimdad07 said:


> Not to be smart or anything but is there a possibility of screwed up spark plug threads or the exhaust port not being sealed by the piston. Just thinking out loud, what I am getting at is that you have new rings and all of that good stuff something has to give. Have you tried putting a piston in it from one of your other 350's and checking the numbers then?



+1 on Jim's comment. I recently had a little 210 that would not hold a vacuum. Searched all over before I found the plug hole wasn't just right. Changed plugs, same thing. New plug, same thing. I haven't got an answer for that one yet, so it sits on the bench until I have some way to seal it properly.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Weather gets nutty this time of year, temp swings, rain snow sun and heavy cloud cover all in a 24 hour period, changes hourly around here.



Sounds just like here LOL i never put seals in a saw before?Put a lot of other seals in so I souldn't have any problem with the 038?


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Don't even think like that! Ugh! What if the little man ended up LIKING those things?!?!?
> 
> On a serious note, I think Husky makes a decent saw, I just don't like 'em as well as Stihls. Besides, if I didn't stir the pot around here, who would? Don't answer that...
> 
> 
> 
> I draw the line at Mini-Macs. Unless they're free....or really cheap....or if they pop with a prime...Ackkk!!! Blast this CAD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on Jim's comment. I recently had a little 210 that would not hold a vacuum. Searched all over before I found the plug hole wasn't just right. Changed plugs, same thing. New plug, same thing. I haven't got an answer for that one yet, so it sits on the bench until I have some way to seal it properly.



If you are going to continue working on two strokes I suggest you need to get a vac test kit setup and a low pressure air supply setup to cut down on the time it takes to diagnose problems with these engines. It is about the most used setup I have, every time a bad running engine shows up I run this test first thing, eliminates a lot of tearing down and chasing my tail work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds just like here LOL i never put seals in a saw before?Put a lot of other seals in so I souldn't have any problem with the 038?



No problem, the seal driver you use is the secret to getting them in easy and right the first time around, that and experience at setting/driving in stuff like them.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you are going to continue working on two strokes I suggest you need to get a vac test kit setup and a low pressure air supply setup to cut down on the time it takes to diagnose problems with these engines. It is about the most used setup I have, every time a bad running engine shows up I run this test first thing, eliminates a lot of tearing down and chasing my tail work.



I repped ya for that one. I just got a Mighty Vac last week and have used it on every saw I have torn down since then. Very, very handy. I wish I had known about the _*LOW*_ pressure air supply first. I sealed one off with a piece of inner tube under the muffler and used a hose clamp to go over the intake on a little Stihl yesterday. When it wouldn't hold a vacuum I put a little air to it with soapy water and watched the inner tube expand.......until it couldn't expand any more. It sounded a lot like a .22 pistol in my ear. 

Now I use LOW pressure to look for the leaks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> I repped ya for that one. I just got a Mighty Vac last week and have used it on every saw I have torn down since then. Very, very handy. I wish I had known about the _*LOW*_ pressure air supply first. I sealed one off with a piece of inner tube under the muffler and used a hose clamp to go over the intake on a little Stihl yesterday. When it wouldn't hold a vacuum I put a little air to it with soapy water and watched the inner tube expand.......until it couldn't expand any more. It sounded a lot like a .22 pistol in my ear.
> 
> Now I use LOW pressure to look for the leaks.



Well, I did not know you were setup, that is great, you can find those little annoying problems so much quicker, yes youneed to keep the air pressure under 10 lbs, I set my regulator up for 7-8 lbs.


----------



## 8433jeff

tbone75 said:


> 2 of these other 350s I did I got 150 out of them? I just don't know why this one is so low?



Ah, cause its an orange turd.


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> Ah, cause its an orange turd.



It will be a wild turd when I get done! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting late here, time to pack it in, night all.


----------



## dancan

Stihl all sleeping ? ZZZSlackers , the days a wastin' !


----------



## jimdad07

On my way north for the day, didn't even come close to beating Dan this morning. Have a good day guys.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Good morning, folks! On the hunt for a ring for the Jred 451E this morning. Any leads greatly appreciated. I'm going to try the dealer Ron suggested. Any online sources you'd recommend?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

diggers_dad said:


> I repped ya for that one. I just got a Mighty Vac last week and have used it on every saw I have torn down since then. Very, very handy. I wish I had known about the _*LOW*_ pressure air supply first. I sealed one off with a piece of inner tube under the muffler and used a hose clamp to go over the intake on a little Stihl yesterday. When it wouldn't hold a vacuum I put a little air to it with soapy water and watched the inner tube expand.......until it couldn't expand any more. It sounded a lot like a .22 pistol in my ear.
> 
> Now I use LOW pressure to look for the leaks.



I have a Mighty Vac. What else do I need? Just a method to block the intake and exhaust, right? Sounds like I need a regulator I can dial way down for pressure testing.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning, ya'll did some yacking last night! 
Have to unload today! Wish me luck! HahaHaha

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Mill_wannabe said:


> I have a Mighty Vac. What else do I need? Just a method to block the intake and exhaust, right? Sounds like I need a regulator I can dial way down for pressure testing.



Yes sir  

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Good luck, Jacob!


----------



## diggers_dad

Mill_wannabe said:


> I have a Mighty Vac. What else do I need? Just a method to block the intake and exhaust, right? Sounds like I need a regulator I can dial way down for pressure testing.



I use a piece of inner tube from one of the kids' old bicycle tires to cover the intake and exhaust, then put on the muffler and carburetor. I also use some soapy water and a brush to look for leaks when it won't test out. As already stated, use LOW pressure to test for leaks.

Here is a link to a good guide on vac testing. http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/42768.htm


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Thanks, Jacob and DD. That sounds easy enough.


----------



## diggers_dad

Yep, nothing too complicated about vacuum testing, even I can do it! And, as Pioneerguy said earlier, it sure will save you some time chasing down problems.



Hey John, I'm on the road today looking for some junk. Keep the thread off of the bottom and keep your fingers crossed for good finds. I'll try to check in halfway through the run today so if there's something I need to look for extra hard shoot me a PM and I'll see what's out there. 

I'll even look for Husky stuff. It's easy to find 'cause of the stink...


----------



## dancan

Good luck on the quest , I could use a 044/460 :smile2: .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mill_wannabe said:


> I have a Mighty Vac. What else do I need? Just a method to block the intake and exhaust, right? Sounds like I need a regulator I can dial way down for pressure testing.



There is a neat little regulator you can find at automotive paint supply outlets that we use to work with our spray guns, they are easily adapted with fittings to fit an airline and a small diameter hose to suply air to the engine. I have made many adapters that fit the sparkplug hole to supply the air to the engine, easy to make by just removing the porcelain from an old two cycle sparkplug, you need the type that has the metal sealing ring designed for small engines,don`t use an automotive type plug, they leak.Once the porcelain is removed a regular hose barb will almost fit in where the porcelain came out, a little thread removal from the barb fitting will allow it to fit right in, clean both surfaces well and just solder in the barb, easy peasy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Good luck on the quest , I could use a 044/460 :smile2: .



What would you use that for???


----------



## tbone75

Hope you find lots of goodies today Marc! Had a rough nite and a bad start today.Weather is changing.My body don't like that one bit! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Good morning, folks! On the hunt for a ring for the Jred 451E this morning. Any leads greatly appreciated. I'm going to try the dealer Ron suggested. Any online sources you'd recommend?



Cleaned out my mailbox.
pm me and i can give you dealer info.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> That saw has seen some miles. Is that a Partner by chance?



Partner farmer


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> What would you use that for???



Ice fishing  .

If we ever get some ice .


----------



## dancan

Fell off the page !

Robin must be Saubbing in his beer , maybe he should buy a Stihl .
Don't need no turbo injection to make one of these run .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ice fishing  .
> 
> If we ever get some ice .



AAHHHH, ..Yeah gots to cuts lotsa holes through that thick ice....LOL
I know a guy that has a couple.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Fell off the page !
> 
> Robin must be Saubbing in his beer , maybe he should buy a Stihl .
> Don't need no turbo injection to make one of these run .



Off page 1...:msp_ohmy:

Havn`t heard from Robin,..hope the Saab didn`t get him...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Robin did have a pretty big job to do.... I hope it's going OK.


----------



## tbone75

Got my seals in.No problem at all.Patched the fuel tank with plastic epoxy. Give it a shot and see what happens? Its not as ugly as JB LOL Next I will fire up the 350.Had to wait till I could take another pill first. LOL Its still a rough day. A lot of days I can't get moving till I've had that second pill?Guess it has to build up a little? The 044 should be here today and the coil for my 038 !I am getting a little done today I guess LOL Sure hope to save that jug?


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Robin did have a pretty big job to do.... I hope it's going OK.



I bet he is having no fun at all! Poor guy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I bought a Stihl flywheel puller a while back on fleabay.It has 2 sizes in one and it works very nice! Well worth the 25.00!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bought a Stihl flywheel puller a while back on fleabay.It has 2 sizes in one and it works very nice! Well worth the 25.00!



Its almost indespencible, it works on both Stihl`s and SD saws, no damage at all pulling flywheels with that tool.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its almost indespencible, it works on both Stihl`s and SD saws, no damage at all pulling flywheels with that tool.



This thing works very slick! To bad more of the other brands don't thread the flywheel that way? Just makes it so easy to get off like that! I first bought it for that TS350.A lot of good that did! LOL I won't pay 200.00 for a coil for it! Just going to part that sucker out! Lots of good parts on it. I may be looking for another Demo saw to fix up soon? The guy with the 365 wants it.He just don't have any money to through in with it for this Partner I have.Told me he should soon he thinks?


----------



## tbone75

The 350 fired right up!Acts and sounds great!Revs very quick.Put it in a piece of wood and pushed on it a little.It wouldn't bog down!Its just a tad on the fat side right now.Compression hot is 125.Not to sure it needs anything else?Ran it about 30 mins.


----------



## sefh3

Man I have been fighting a cold for a few days now. It sucks.

What coil does the TS350 need? Is it Bosch or SEM?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Man I have been fighting a cold for a few days now. It sucks.
> 
> What coil does the TS350 need? Is it Bosch or SEM?



It says SEM on it.Its round? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the 044 today and tore it down.Going to need some parts to make it look good.I will try cleaning the jug tomorrow and see what happens?


----------



## tbone75

Got this saw today too! LOL Nice shape just need the clutch cover I think? Have no idea what else it needs to run? But it was free! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Got the 044 today and tore it down.Going to need some parts to make it look good.I will try cleaning the jug tomorrow and see what happens?




















Looks like it was straight gassed. If you wanna sell it let me know. I'm needing one.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Got this saw today too! LOL Nice shape just need the clutch cover I think? Have no idea what else it needs to run? But it was free! LOL
















Gotta love free


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> It says SEM on it.Its round? LOL



I might have one. I'll check when I'm feeling better.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I might have one. I'll check when I'm feeling better.



Hope you get to feeling better soon! And no its not for sale at the moment LOL This is for my Nephew maybe? LOL Got another one coming soon for me too! LOL Going to need a tank and air filter cover for this one to make it look nice.Got any of that? LOL And a carb for the other one!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wow,...John ,that 044 shure has been through the wringer, with enough time and parts it will make a good saw, the Echo looks to a low hour saw, what`s the P&C like on it?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wow,...John ,that 044 shure has been through the wringer, with enough time and parts it will make a good saw, the Echo looks to a low hour saw, what`s the P&C like on it?



The 044 was put together out of left over parts LOL Haven't check the Echo yet.I will right after I feed my face LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The 044 was put together out of left over parts LOL Haven't check the Echo yet.I will right after I feed my face LOL



The 044 cylinder looks like its been ported.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All......been heavy into the saaaab story the last couple days.......I always liked Saabs too...she bought this car with 35,000 miles..has 83,000 now...always changed the oil between 3,500 and 4,000 miles....(Saab Spec 10,000miles) used Mobil 1 full synth 5-30 (Saab Spec)....new filter...never seen a more carbon/coked motor in my life. Oil pickup was completely clogged with carbon with one lump I thought was a carbon covered nut....big as my thumb to the first joint!!! I couldn't even clean it.....had to burn the carbon off the screen with a torch like a clogged muffler screen!!!! The poor thing has been oil starved the entire time we've had it...I'm kind of a GM guy but man...they sure ruined a very good marque. I didn't find any fresh grindings but I do not have much confidence in this motor. I'm going to put it back together tomorrow and if it stays together I'll run a number of quick oil changes through it, then drop the base again and see how much crap I've rinsed down into the strainer. Saab just filed chapter 11......was talking to a dealer today....needed an oil pickup o ring....sold the last one yesterday....one guy bought them all.....no parts stream at all....everything is frozen.....he said he had several new 2012s on the lot for sale......no warrantee.....imagine that??.....$40,000 new car with no hope of warrantee or even spares!!! I bet they can't even give them away!!! After my conversation with him I grabbed the 630 West Coast and hit the woods , working off some serious frustration. That unit ran better the more I ran it!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Evening All......been heavy into the saaaab story the last couple days.......I always liked Saabs too...she bought this car with 35,000 miles..has 83,000 now...always changed the oil between 3,500 and 4,000 miles....(Saab Spec 10,000miles) used Mobil 1 full synth 5-30 (Saab Spec)....new filter...never seen a more carbon/coked motor in my life. Oil pickup was completely clogged with carbon with one lump I thought was a carbon covered nut....big as my thumb to the first joint!!! I couldn't even clean it.....had to burn the carbon off the screen with a torch like a clogged muffler screen!!!! The poor thing has been oil starved the entire time we've had it...I'm kind of a GM guy but man...they sure ruined a very good marque. I didn't find any fresh grindings but I do not have much confidence in this motor. I'm going to put it back together tomorrow and if it stays together I'll run a number of quick oil changes through it, then drop the base again and see how much crap I've rinsed down into the strainer. Saab just filed chapter 11......was talking to a dealer today....needed an oil pickup o ring....sold the last one yesterday....one guy bought them all.....no parts stream at all....everything is frozen.....he said he had several new 2012s on the lot for sale......no warrantee.....imagine that??.....$40,000 new car with no hope of warrantee or even spares!!! I bet they can't even give them away!!! After my conversation with him I grabbed the 630 West Coast and hit the woods , working off some serious frustration. That unit ran better the more I ran it!!!




Well aint that a kick in the nads, I agree they were once a great product but like everything once great, they lost it. Good to have a great running saw to take out ones frustrations on.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

That 044 doesnt look horrible, iv seen helllllla worse! My dads horse logging buddy has an 044, the plastic is almost black, the crankcase is gunked up with grim and sawdust so bad you can only seen specks of white! Im hoping he'll let me give a goos cleaning (no charge) 
Hope you can clean up that cylinder good, looks like it can be cleaned up with acid? Jerry where do you get evidence of porting? 
Also john is that rust on the recoil side of the saw? 

Robin, alot of the import cars are getting to be junk, volvo used to make a very good product (in semi trucks and cars) but iv heard horrible reviews about the newer cars and expeirenced how bad the semis are. A turn signal switch for a volvo semi is wait for it.... 1500 dollars!! Although the ride on them are very smooth, if you donf get the volvos with a cummins your looking at rebuilding the engine very often! 
Although the same goes for ford pickup trucks, we had a 99 f450 flatbed... it was a money put, as simple as that. In the time we owned it (3 years) we put more into the truck then it was worth. New transmission, 2 new computers, 2 wiring harness's, 4 new injectors, new starter and some other small stuff that nickeld dimed us to death.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Wow, Robin! Why so coked up? Leftover from before you? I had an '89 900S that we really loved, but damn was it expensive to fix.

I cannot imagine who would buy those new ones. End of the line, indeed.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Evening All......been heavy into the saaaab ?.....$40,000 new car with no hope of warrantee or even spares!!! I bet they can't even give them away!!! After my conversation with him I grabbed the 630 West Coast and hit the woods , working off some serious frustration. That unit ran better the more I ran it!!!




Sounds like a Saab story to me .













We're not laughing at you , were laughing with you , as Gertrude , my grade 10 english teacher said when she turned from being too close to the chalk board in her purple sweater with her Dolly Parton's while she wore those Madonna cone shaped bras underneath . 

Might be a good time to start looking for a whole parts car at a junk yard price .


----------



## tbone75

Yep its ported.Here is a couple pics and the welded pop up.


----------



## tbone75

He was noodling with it when it went south. LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Def ported! Haha, jerry is always right  looks like the cylinder is salvagable? 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All......been heavy into the saaaab story the last couple days.......I always liked Saabs too...she bought this car with 35,000 miles..has 83,000 now...always changed the oil between 3,500 and 4,000 miles....(Saab Spec 10,000miles) used Mobil 1 full synth 5-30 (Saab Spec)....new filter...never seen a more carbon/coked motor in my life. Oil pickup was completely clogged with carbon with one lump I thought was a carbon covered nut....big as my thumb to the first joint!!! I couldn't even clean it.....had to burn the carbon off the screen with a torch like a clogged muffler screen!!!! The poor thing has been oil starved the entire time we've had it...I'm kind of a GM guy but man...they sure ruined a very good marque. I didn't find any fresh grindings but I do not have much confidence in this motor. I'm going to put it back together tomorrow and if it stays together I'll run a number of quick oil changes through it, then drop the base again and see how much crap I've rinsed down into the strainer. Saab just filed chapter 11......was talking to a dealer today....needed an oil pickup o ring....sold the last one yesterday....one guy bought them all.....no parts stream at all....everything is frozen.....he said he had several new 2012s on the lot for sale......no warrantee.....imagine that??.....$40,000 new car with no hope of warrantee or even spares!!! I bet they can't even give them away!!! After my conversation with him I grabbed the 630 West Coast and hit the woods , working off some serious frustration. That unit ran better the more I ran it!!!



At least your saw ran good :msp_thumbsup: The car I don't know?Sounds like you may need a motor?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Def ported! Haha, jerry is always right  looks like the cylinder is salvagable?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I sure hope it is? He said it had 230 compression! LOL It won't when I get done!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I sure hope it is? He said it had 230 compression! LOL It won't when I get done!



What's up ya' Goofball?


----------



## tbone75

Got my 038 all together.Nice bright spark now!Fire it up tomorrow after the epoxy sets up good.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> What's up ya' Goofball?



Same old chit peg leg :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mill_wannabe said:


> Wow, Robin! Why so coked up? Leftover from before you? I had an '89 900S that we really loved, but damn was it expensive to fix.
> 
> I cannot imagine who would buy those new ones. End of the line, indeed.



I will let Robin fill you in but my guess is that Catalytic converter residing under the oil pan, can you say boiled oil.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep its ported.Here is a couple pics and the welded pop up.



A pop up won`t work in the 044/MS440 cylinder.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Same old chit peg leg :hmm3grin2orange:



That's just plain hurtful.... I get to wear matching shoes now.........Doctor said he's never seen someone heal that fast from that severe of an injury..........shoot, couple more weeks I'll be able to move some big rounds and give myself a hernia.........oh wait that's your area of expertise........Nevermind............LOL!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A pop up won`t work in the 044/MS440 cylinder.



Its a 046 P&C Forgot to tell that! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> That's just plain hurtful.... I get to wear matching shoes now.........Doctor said he's never seen someone heal that fast from that severe of an injury..........shoot, couple more weeks I'll be able to move some big rounds and give myself a hernia.........oh wait that's your area of expertise........Nevermind............LOL!!!!!



You don't want that either! Dang thing still bothers me.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon what did you go and do now? 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will let Robin fill you in but my guess is that Catalytic converter residing under the oil pan, can you say boiled oil.



I would just about bet on that!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its a 046 P&C Forgot to tell that! LOL



Oh,..ok then,..I was looking to see if there was a dent in the top of that piston...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just seen something!The top ring on this piston is upside down!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just seen something!The top ring on this piston is upside down!



:msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

Piston pic rings are stuck in the piston? LOL


----------



## dancan

Glad you found a culprit !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Piston pic rings are stuck in the piston? LOL





Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

The WD didn't do anything on the 44 tank.So now i put some enamel reducer in it?See what it looks like tomorrow?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will let Robin fill you in but my guess is that Catalytic converter residing under the oil pan, can you say boiled oil.



Indeed and add to that a turbo charger and 5-30 oil speced and you have a formular for failure....but in all fairness the use the car gets is not good for it either in this climate. 6-7 times in 10 the car is started and shut down before throughly warmed up...baaaaad for your saaaab or any other engine. This is the third saab we've had...the first was a 92 non turbo gas.....sweet car...had some issues when we got it (145,000 miles) but once straightened out was super...loved that car.......wind blowing hard one night..couldn't sleep, got up around 4:00 am, sitting on the computer (before AS) heard a big crash figured it was my daughters trampoline or our screen tent taking to the air. Got out the big mag light and looked around saw nothing out of place.........around 7:00 the wife came down stairs and went to the bathroom...I got up and went out to the woodshed for and armload of wood...??????? I came back in...bathroom door still closed....."Are you sitting down??" I asked.....the reply came "Girl!!!" "Good" I said 'Your car is ruined!!" She wasn't sitting down long!! A pine had broken off about 10-12 feet up, still about 12" in diameter and landed right in the center of the roof. It landed horizontal.......blew the windows right out of her!!! That car had never run better that had right then with 212,000 miles..burnt no oil, was quiet..just sweet and a true Saab. The insurance money bought the second Saab, a 96...third yr of GM.....it worked OK but was well worn...drove by Jerrys house a couple times in that one...but was real tired at 220,000. This car replaced it.....looks like this one may well be real tired before 90,000 miles!! The two things that come to mind are this S-A-A-B= "Something Almost Always Broken" and the one I heard yesterday from the ramptruck driver "Something An Azzhole Built" LOL!!!
Yes the 630 has very few hrs on it so the more I run it the better it gets..she was pulling that 24" full skip quite fast today in 12-14" maple and ash!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Piston pic rings are stuck in the piston? LOL



How in the heck did he get that piston and rings into that cylinder.


----------



## tbone75

Don't sound good Robin?With them going under or whatever they do.No one is going to buy one of them SAABs.No parts for a while or ever?May want to get rid of that thing before everyone knows! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> How in the heck did he get that piston and rings into that cylinder.



Had to have some big ring gap!He said it ran that way for a year?


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,got a suggestion after the car ordeal 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/9PSzU7b1PGg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Had to have some big ring gap!He said it ran that way for a year?



You just never know what some guys will jamb together.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,got a suggestion after the car ordeal
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/9PSzU7b1PGg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Not a bad plan Ron.......after the reassembly!!.....Wish I had some of that fine Canadian Keiths.....wink-wink...nudge-nudge eh??


----------



## tbone75

Dan doesen't share very well. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Well he might.... but I have to go there!! A week ago I would have thought nothing of it either...set the cruise at 80 and go North by East for 8hrs or so......now I am not going to travel more than 100 miles ( Max free towing from AAA) in any direction.....can't even get to St Stephens...that's 128!!!!! Unless I take my truck.......but hell I might as well fly up there as spend the gas $$$$$!!


----------



## roncoinc

I'm stuck on the old 4cyl volvo's.
got one 339k runs good but swing arm bushing went.
one driving now has 290k on it runs great.
one before that had over 400k when i sold it to a friend,accident got that one 
i put about $100 a year into them,oil changes,light bulbs.
brake pads are $12 a wheel every couple years.
5speed standard shift gets about 30mpg,and a safe car.
not prone to rust at all.
easy to work on too.
most common problem is intake manifold gasket goes,makes them run real bad so i buy em cheap.
$9 gasket and an hour and like new again.
been driving a 960 wagon loaded for a year now,$450 total into it but the battery is getting weak and i had to put a headlight in last week.
a REAL swedish made car,the newer ones suck.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I've been thinking of keeping my eye out for another 92-93 900s that some old woman drove to church......the're around...those were the same...real Swedish cars...not a Swedish Cheby or Swedish Fords.....


----------



## Cantdog

Nite All ...gotta get my beauty sleep...big day tomorrow under the Sob...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm stuck on the old 4cyl volvo's.
> got one 339k runs good but swing arm bushing went.
> one driving now has 290k on it runs great.
> one before that had over 400k when i sold it to a friend,accident got that one
> i put about $100 a year into them,oil changes,light bulbs.
> brake pads are $12 a wheel every couple years.
> 5speed standard shift gets about 30mpg,and a safe car.
> not prone to rust at all.
> easy to work on too.
> most common problem is intake manifold gasket goes,makes them run real bad so i buy em cheap.
> $9 gasket and an hour and like new again.
> been driving a 960 wagon loaded for a year now,$450 total into it but the battery is getting weak and i had to put a headlight in last week.
> a REAL swedish made car,the newer ones suck.



Sounds like a very good car Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I've been thinking of keeping my eye out for another 92-93 900s that some old woman drove to church......the're around...those were the same...real Swedish cars...not a Swedish Cheby or Swedish Fords.....



1995 is the cutoff point for volvo's.
200+k miles not a problem.
still good for another 200k.


----------



## roncoinc

Mill found out today i got a real good OLD Jred dealer close to me.
had parts he needed in stock.
still has stock from 40+ years ago.
even some partner and pioneer stuff.
and odds and end you wouldnt think anybody had.
i bot a new handlebar for my 5000 for $25 from him.


----------



## jimdad07

Here is a good song, reminds me of some good older music.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mill found out today i got a real good OLD Jred dealer close to me.
> had parts he needed in stock.
> still has stock from 40+ years ago.
> even some partner and pioneer stuff.
> and odds and end you wouldnt think anybody had.
> i bot a new handlebar for my 5000 for $25 from him.



That is something very good to know!


----------



## tbone75

My new compression tester is JUNK! Was checking the Echo out with it.It leaks down now! The old thing is in great shape in and out!Now if I can find a clutch cover for it? Te 350 went up to 140 before it started leaking down on me.So it just may be alright?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My new compression tester is JUNK! Was checking the Echo out with it.It leaks down now! The old thing is in great shape in and out!Now if I can find a clutch cover for it? Te 350 went up to 140 before it started leaking down on me.So it just may be alright?



It's the valve in the end of the hose,99 cents from snap on.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My new compression tester is JUNK! Was checking the Echo out with it.It leaks down now! The old thing is in great shape in and out!Now if I can find a clutch cover for it? Te 350 went up to 140 before it started leaking down on me.So it just may be alright?



350 ??

WHAT 350 ?? 
hows it go ? get better as the rings seated ?
should get even better after a few tanks.


----------



## tbone75

The guy that gave me the Echo said he cleaned it all up and sit it on the shelf.Never did any more with it.Now its my turn LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> 1995 is the cutoff point for volvo's.
> 200+k miles not a problem.
> still good for another 200k.



1995 was the last of the 4 cylinders?
From 95-98 they used straight 6`s?


----------



## roncoinc

heres one for john,i have one even nicer  , bet Jerry does too !

Vintage PIONEER Super 620 S620 Chainsaw ~ NICE ~ Runs PERFECT ! | eBay


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The guy that gave me the Echo said he cleaned it all up and sit it on the shelf.Never did any more with it.Now its my turn LOL



Doesn`t look like it needs much to get it running, does it have spark?


----------



## jimdad07

Did some saw work tonight, felt good. Had the woodstove crankin and was able to work in a t-shirt. The first one out of the box is the ever faithful 120si, put a 16" b+c on it tonight to have a little fun with it this weekend. Next is the ms260, I have to try to clean the cylinder of the transfer so I am going to try the acid treatment on it, same with the 028 super in the last picture. I am thinking that the 028 super may have been strait gassed, tell me what you guys think. The ms260 had what looked like old fishing line wrapped around the crankshaft but I think it was maybe the cage bearing on the shaft, it had lost part of the cage and judging by the looks of the bar it may have been a victim of a goober.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's the valve in the end of the hose,99 cents from snap on.



I will look into that!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I took out the 064 for a little run time today, put a tank through it but did not test comp today. With the new piston and rings in, it did not have the same power and RPM it had with the doctored piston I had in it before. Will run it some more with the new piston to see if there is any improvments before deciding where to go from here.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Doesn`t look like it needs much to get it running, does it have spark?



Yep bright blue! Looks like it would fire right up!May try tomorrow?


----------



## pioneerguy600

It shure ran hot on the exhaust side, either straight gas or leanout.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep bright blue! Looks like it would fire right up!May try tomorrow?



Worst case may just be fuel line or carb kit, maybe nothing at all.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 350 ??
> 
> WHAT 350 ??
> hows it go ? get better as the rings seated ?
> should get even better after a few tanks.



You see in my sig?No longer in the works LOL I put a 16" bar on it.It jumps up very nice when you nail it!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 044 cylinder looks like its been ported.



Jerry it sure does look like it got ported, the transfers have been ground and the exhaust port looks a little too rectangular.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> heres one for john,i have one even nicer  , bet Jerry does too !
> 
> Vintage PIONEER Super 620 S620 Chainsaw ~ NICE ~ Runs PERFECT ! | eBay



That one is nice, I have looked at it several times over the last month or so. I have a new one,NOS, and one nice runner in better shape than that one. I also restored one of them to better than new condition.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Worst case may just be fuel line or carb kit, maybe nothing at all.



May have time to try it out tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May have time to try it out tomorrow.



Give it a go, hope it runs without any work.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> 1995 was the last of the 4 cylinders?
> From 95-98 they used straight 6`s?



5 cyl and 6 cyl.
they may have made the four a little longer but not same engine or something i was told.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry it sure does look like it got ported, the transfers have been ground and the exhaust port looks a little too rectangular.



I knew it was at first glance, I have ported many dozen Stihl cylinders and know what the stock ports look like on every Stihl upright cylinder saws.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> It shure ran hot on the exhaust side, either straight gas or leanout.



I have not had the carb off yet to check it out, but I can tell you the intake boot and the impulse line are in good shape. I am going to be curious as to what took the ms260 out, that piston was real bad and mostly on the clutch side. I have a new gasket set coming for that one anyway, that one will be a rebuild from the ground up, split case and all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> 5 cyl and 6 cyl.
> they may have made the four a little longer but not same engine or something i was told.



I have worked over a few Volvo`s around here but they are not popular around these parts, there is only a couple repair shops that will touch them.


----------



## jimdad07

Ron you have forced me to rebuild a Husky, just to justify my picking. I am going back to that guys shop to pick through more parts saws here pretty quick to see what I can come up with to get that 268XP going, it has great compression so I think I can get it going without too much headache. It will be a learning experience.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have not had the carb off yet to check it out, but I can tell you the intake boot and the impulse line are in good shape. I am going to be curious as to what took the ms260 out, that piston was real bad and mostly on the clutch side. I have a new gasket set coming for that one anyway, that one will be a rebuild from the ground up, split case and all.



Clean it up and do it right, they are well worth it, 2.5 hrs work and it should be running beautifully.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I have not had the carb off yet to check it out, but I can tell you the intake boot and the impulse line are in good shape. I am going to be curious as to what took the ms260 out, that piston was real bad and mostly on the clutch side. I have a new gasket set coming for that one anyway, that one will be a rebuild from the ground up, split case and all.



About time you did some saw work! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Clean it up and do it right, they are well worth it, 2.5 hrs work and it should be running beautifully.



You got it. I am finding that just about every saw I rebuild ever since I did that 044 I have taken it down to case halves and started over. I feel a lot more confident about doing it that way even if there wasn't an air leak. By the time I am done it is like having a new saw. That 120si was a fun one to do in the hotel room.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> About time you did some saw work! :hmm3grin2orange:



You got that right, been slowly getting into it for the winter again as the post Christmas slow down is starting to hit a little. I still get to go play termite here this weekend and most likely quite a bit more throughout the winter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry do you know if a MS440 tank will fit this 044?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry do you know if a MS440 tank will fit this 044?



Yes it will, they have flippy caps on the MS saws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, night all.



Early for you LOL Nite Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Early for you LOL Nite Jerry



I have to start a job early tomorrow morning.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes it will, they have flippy caps on the MS saws.



OK Thanks Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, night all.



Nite Jerry, I have to turn in myself. Have good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have to start a job early tomorrow morning.



Good luck :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK Thanks Jerry



The tank from a 046/MS460 will also fit but they are just a tad wider at the gas tank on the filler cap side.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes it will, they have flippy caps on the MS saws.



May sound crazy but I like those flippy caps, very user friendly. I think more people like them than are willing admit.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Nite Jerry, I have to turn in myself. Have good day tomorrow guys.



Nite Jim you saw hog :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good luck :msp_thumbsup:



Just installing a big window, pull one out and install a new one, trim out the inside. It will be a little cold getting started....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Nite Jerry, I have to turn in myself. Have good day tomorrow guys.



Night Jim.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Nite Jim you saw hog :hmm3grin2orange:



have to take them when I can get them, I don't think I have hit your level of addiction yet. I'm getting there. Really I am going to bed now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> May sound crazy but I like those flippy caps, very user friendly. I think more people like them than are willing admit.



I like the flippy caps just great, I can handle them real easy even with mitts on in the winter, the screw on caps often need a scrench to open them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like the flippy caps just great, I can handle them real easy even with mitts on in the winter, the screw on caps often need a scrench to open them.



I only have that 310 with them.Seem OK to me?


----------



## tbone75

Hey Dan! Where you at? Slacking ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

Tb, that wiener will be along in about an hour.


----------



## dancan

Just under an hour LOL .


----------



## RandyMac

Kinda busy, the nominations for the Al Coa Awards are being posted soon, I'm hoping for a mention.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

You get my vote !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Hey Dan! Where you at? I'm a ZZZSlacker and going back to bed to get some ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz :hmm3grin2orange:



I fixed it for you .


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> You get my vote !



Thanks, are you on the secret voting panel?


----------



## dancan

No , I don't frequent there enough but you still get my vote even though it carries no weight LOL .


----------



## dancan

"The Dead of Night, Old Growth spiders in my brain" is mentioned right at the beginning , I think you in .


----------



## RandyMac

Yeesh, that old thing. I'm gathering up stuff to do a bit of self publishing, holy $hit it is spendy.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> Mill found out today i got a real good OLD Jred dealer close to me.
> had parts he needed in stock.
> still has stock from 40+ years ago.
> even some partner and pioneer stuff.
> and odds and end you wouldnt think anybody had.
> i bot a new handlebar for my 5000 for $25 from him.



Yes, that guy was great! Very good resource to have.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Today will be my first time installing a new ring. Is this the method you use to set the ring gap?

Piston Rings - How to Install.mp4 - YouTube

What should I have for gap on a Jonsered 451E? There is only one ring on this piston.


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Today will be my first time installing a new ring. Is this the method you use to set the ring gap?
> 
> Piston Rings - How to Install.mp4 - YouTube
> 
> What should I have for gap on a Jonsered 451E? There is only one ring on this piston.



You will see the ring ends are beveled to fit the pin in the piston.
put the ring in the jug bevel side down to make it easier to measure the gap.
push it down with the piston so it will be square and the ring ends against solid wall.
measure with feeler guage.
try to get rings down as far as you can comfortably measure the gap.
now getting the jug on the piston for assembly can be fun if you never done it before


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Ok, that makes sense. At least it is only one ring.

What gap do I want?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I measure .008 gap, which seems good to me. Does that sound right?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ok.. stihl is better than husqvarna 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I fixed it for you .
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



That was right before I got to bed! :bang:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> That was right before I got to bed! :bang:



How ya feeling today john?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> How ya feeling today john?



Its another rainy day so I feel like crap :msp_thumbdn: Worked on the 046 cylinder a little.May save it? I want to go fire up the 038! Just not moving good enough yet.But I keep creeping along LOL I did find a new after market 038 handle! I will have one of these 038s looking just like new when I am done!Also found a new brake handle for it.15.00 shipped.Not to bad I didn't think? That should be all the parts I need for the 038s.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pretty quiet on here today, everyone have a good day?


----------



## tbone75

I been the biggest slacker in the world today! Just got back up again! Had to lay down just relax.One of the worst days I've had in a while? Better now for some reason? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I been the biggest slacker in the world today! Just got back up again! Had to lay down just relax.One of the worst days I've had in a while? Better now for some reason? LOL



You just have to go with the flow, John.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Not a bad plan Ron.......after the reassembly!!.....Wish I had some of that fine Canadian Keiths.....wink-wink...nudge-nudge eh??





tbone75 said:


> Dan doesen't share very well. :hmm3grin2orange:



Any of you guys make it up here , I'll gladly give you more than a couple of Keith's ..... except for John .....

Just got back from driving the wife around in town ...... I had to bypass the Keith's and go straight for the Weiser's .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You just have to go with the flow, John.



Yes that is all I can do.But I sure don't like it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Any of you guys make it up here , I'll gladly give you more than a couple of Keith's ..... except for John .....
> 
> Just got back from driving the wife around in town ...... I had to bypass the Keith's and go straight for the Weiser's .



:msp_ohmy: No Kieth's for me!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> :msp_ohmy: No Kieth's for me!



I didn't say that .......Your buying :msp_razz::msp_tongue: .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Any of you guys make it up here , I'll gladly give you more than a couple of Keith's ..... except for John .....
> 
> Just got back from driving the wife around in town ...... I had to bypass the Keith's and go straight for the Weiser's .



Even me? 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Even me?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Untill you get some experience under your belt it's Molson's for you .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Im not much of a beer man anyway. Its go big or go home for me :O
Not a great day on my part, spent half the day cleaning the whole truck. Gonna relax this weekend in a hotel in virginia  

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im not much of a beer man anyway. Its go big or go home for me :O
> Not a great day on my part, spent half the day cleaning the whole truck. Gonna relax this weekend in a hotel in virginia
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



You better go find that Stihl dumpster!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I didn't say that .......Your buying :msp_razz::msp_tongue: .



I would be happy to buy the first round! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

I got (ONE) thing done today.Cleaned up that 046 cylinder.Its good to go!Get me a piston and put it back together.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got (ONE) thing done today.Cleaned up that 046 cylinder.Its good to go!Get me a piston and put it back together.



For some reason I have been using my MS460 more than any other saw this past year, even more than the 046/440 hybrid, its a tossup between the two of them, the MS460 is faster and has a little more torque but its ported to its maximum and pulls 180 comp cold.
I will also add that its one hellava knee basher if a stick gets caught by the chain, one should wear hockey shin pads when running these things at 15,000 RPM......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> For some reason I have been using my MS460 more than any other saw this past year, even more than the 046/440 hybrid, its a tossup between the two of them, the MS460 is faster and has a little more torque but its ported to its maximum and pulls 180 comp cold.
> I will also add that its one hellava knee basher if a stick gets caught by the chain, one should wear hockey shin pads when running these things at 15,000 RPM......LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: I want to see how this one stands up to my 046? Nothing done but the muffler on it.So this one may beat it?


----------



## tbone75

My 046 has been used a lot this year between me and my Nephew and BIL LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Untill you get some experience under your belt it's Molson's for you .



That stuff just is not right! Beer without any kick! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I want to see how this one stands up to my 046? Nothing done but the muffler on it.So this one may beat it?



It just might with a new piston and rings, open up the piston windows as much as possible and check that port work against the skirt width of the new piston. I can give you some advice on the piston also once you get started on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That stuff just is not right! Beer without any kick! :msp_thumbdn:



Yuppy pie beer,makes one look like they can handle their liquor without the need to build up a little resistance...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It just might with a new piston and rings, open up the piston windows as much as possible and check that port work against the skirt width of the new piston. I can give you some advice on the piston also once you get started on it.



Great! I will need some help on that one!I can't tell if it was a aftermarket piston or not? Or the jug because is been ground on around it. LOL Funny he didn't do anything to the piston in this thing? But welded a pop up on it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yuppy pie beer,makes one look like they can handle their liquor without the need to build up a little resisstance...LOL



I just see no reason to even drink that stuff LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Great! I will need some help on that one!I can't tell if it was a aftermarket piston or not? Or the jug because is been ground on around it. LOL Funny he didn't do anything to the piston in this thing? But welded a pop up on it.



A fully ported 046 with a 20" barand chisel chain is a lot of fun to run in 20" and smaller hardwood, it just blasts it way through while other saws seem to be just cutting through the same piece of wood, even my fully ported 044/440`s seem slow compared to the 460.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I just see no reason to even drink that stuff LOL



It just makes one look like they are part of the gang or party, just don`t be drinkin that horse pizz at any of the party`s I attend.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I just see no reason to even drink that stuff LOL



I agree........you have to pee just as often and end with a fake hangover......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Great! I will need some help on that one!I can't tell if it was a aftermarket piston or not? Or the jug because is been ground on around it. LOL Funny he didn't do anything to the piston in this thing? But welded a pop up on it.



I really can`t tell what took that top end out but there is a lot of stuff I can see that could have been done better, you need to check it for an air leak and if it passes that and all the fuel related parts are good then it might just have been straight gassed, ran with too little oil or leaned out way too far ohn carb adjustments.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A fully ported 046 with a 20" barand chisel chain is a lot of fun to run in 20" and smaller hardwood, it just blasts it way through while other saws seem to be just cutting through the same piece of wood, even my fully ported 044/440`s seem slow compared to the 460.



When I get better at porting I will get into the 046! Its a lot of fun now with a 20" on it! Guess I could just put this jug on it?


----------



## tbone75

How did the window go today Jerry?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I just see no reason to even drink that stuff LOL



It's better than rum and coke if your the designated driver .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I really can`t tell what took that top end out but there is a lot of stuff I can see that could have been done better, you need to check it for an air leak and if it passes that and all the fuel related parts are good then it might just have been straight gassed, ran with too little oil or leaned out way too far ohn carb adjustments.



He said he was noodling with it when it went? I will check everything very good before I start it up! Need to know why it did it!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I would be happy to buy the first round! :msp_thumbsup:



We might give you that honor on the second or third day , maybe .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It's better than rum and coke if your the designated driver .



Very good point Dan!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> We might give you that honor on the second or third day , maybe .



OH NO you don't! I get first round!!!!! :msp_mad:


----------



## 8433jeff

tbone75 said:


> I just see no reason to even drink that stuff LOL



When I was younger we used to say that nobody drinks beer just for the taste of it. Very seldom would I drink beer, or what we called beer then, Bud or Miller, and then we decided we may be getting fat, so we switched to light. That was it for me, I would not drink such swill even on a dare. Now that I have experienced a few different kinds and types, I can drink a few at a time if need be, and sometimes it is. One of my buddies went to Europe for a while, and came back unable to drink the pitchers of tap beer also, but he grew out of it. Luckily, I have not.
My daughter gave me a six pack of Stella Artois?, a belgian beer, which isn't terrible at all. In fact, I will drink one while I await your responses.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How did the window go today Jerry?



Went in without a hitch, got the siding all back on and caulked up tight so it will be good when the rain hits tomorrow. Just as I was picking up the gear I had outside the next door neighbor comes over and tells me that the homeowner where I am installing the window, locked herself out of the place on Wed past. He and the neighbor on the other side of this place removed a side window to gain entry and unlock the door , they could not get the window back in and closed, could I please go around back and put it together right again. When I looked at it everything was all bent to heck, it was an aluminum framed window and they used screwdrivers+ prybars to remove all 4 panes in the window, man what a mess. There were 1/2" gaps all around and the outside window was open about 8" down from the top+ everything was bent so bad nothing could close again...LOL
45 mins, plenty of tapping and bending later and both inside and outer windows were back together and tightly closed again. This window will be replaced in the spring as it will not operate properly ever again.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> When I was younger we used to say that nobody drinks beer just for the taste of it. Very seldom would I drink beer, or what we called beer then, Bud or Miller, and then we decided we may be getting fat, so we switched to light. That was it for me, I would not drink such swill even on a dare. Now that I have experienced a few different kinds and types, I can drink a few at a time if need be, and sometimes it is. One of my buddies went to Europe for a while, and came back unable to drink the pitchers of tap beer also, but he grew out of it. Luckily, I have not.
> My daughter gave me a six pack of Stella Artois?, a belgian beer, which isn't terrible at all. In fact, I will drink one while I await your responses.



:hmm3grin2orange: Drink one for me! I got to go help the OL in the basement!:eek2: Be back??? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It's better than rum and coke if your the designated driver .



You mean Daniels on the rocks!!


----------



## jimdad07

I see Robin and John down there, thought you guys would like to know that I am going to get my hands smelly tonight with an orange saw on my bench. Going to get into that one a little bit to see what the issues are.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> A fully ported 046 with a 20" barand chisel chain is a lot of fun to run in 20" and smaller hardwood, it just blasts it way through while other saws seem to be just cutting through the same piece of wood, even my fully ported 044/440`s seem slow compared to the 460.



Jerry, I run my 046 almost completely stock. Minus the mild MM.
It is my go to saw, every time. My 066 sports a 20" bar half the time. And the 046 will keep up with it


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> You mean Daniels on the rocks!!



No


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I see Robin and John down there, thought you guys would like to know that I am going to get my hands smelly tonight with an orange saw on my bench. Going to get into that one a little bit to see what the issues are.



There are no icons with skunks spraying odoureficient billowing palls of scent into the air or of one with a gas mask on so these words will have to get the meaning across....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

They have the weirdest shows on TV anymore... They have a series show about zombies


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jerry, I run my 046 almost completely stock. Minus the mild MM.
> It is my go to saw, every time. My 066 sports a 20" bar half the time. And the 046 will keep up with it



Yep,...but my 460 will easily out cut a regular 066 and a MS660 Magnum, I have one of each to try them out against each other. I did something to my 460 when I ported it that I have not done to another saw. It may not haul a 36" bar, full comp chisel as well as an 066 but with a 20" on it, its twice the fun....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Well today was the best day of the week so far.....my Saab plan changed several times unexpectedly....ultimately for the good in the end. Completely cleaned the base and sump and reaasembled...all ready to put the base on when I notice a couple orange drops of not oil on a crank throw???? Husky blood???.....no......GM Antifreeze!! HMMMMMM..this may suck, though the system still held pressure after 5 days after the last run....HHMMM?? Ok internet time...it seems these motors need the head retorqued every 80,000 mile or so. So off came the cam covers...fairly clean in there no catastrophic wear...all good......my attitude improved even with a $45.00 cam cover gasket set. I don't think I have ever torqued anything in the Swedish manner before.....typical pattern starting in the center and working in either direction... however the technique was different....torque 44 ftlbs + 90 degrees....I did gain some on all and the most on #1 cyl which was the one showing the couple drops. Ready to reaasemble in the morning....I am much more enthused than I was after seeing and cleaning the top end as well as the botom.....I think all will be well...as long as the turbo seals can handle full oil pressure and don't blow!!


Left the shop with the Free Flow filled to the brim and shut down for the night in a good mood....came home...took off my boots and the guy called that wanted to buy the 630 Super II in my sig 2 weeks ago...I'd given up on him....he paid cash and took the saw tonight..Ahhhh...the 630 West Coast is now paid for......things are looking up.........I hope/think?????


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...but my 460 will easily out cut a regular 066 and a MS660 Magnum, I have one of each to try them out against each other. I did something to my 460 when I ported it that I have not done to another saw. It may not haul a 36" bar, full comp chisel as well as an 066 but with a 20" on it, its twice the fun....LOL



Ya gonna share your secret? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ya gonna share your secret? :msp_ohmy:



Hmmmm,...its not really a secret, its been done by a very few porters , some will admit it but most won`t. This technique won`t work on every engine, just a few if the combination of things are right. I tried it on John`s 064 but it was not as impressive on it as it was on the 460.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Watta guys think about these deals?
Chainsaw
Chainsaw Lot

Jerry is it "gas porting"?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well today was the best day of the week so far.....my Saab plan changed several times unexpectedly....ultimately for the good in the end. Completely cleaned the base and sump and reaasembled...all ready to put the base on when I notice a couple orange drops of not oil on a crank throw???? Husky blood???.....no......GM Antifreeze!! HMMMMMM..this may suck, though the system still held pressure after 5 days after the last run....HHMMM?? Ok internet time...it seems these motors need the head retorqued every 80,000 mile or so. So off came the cam covers...fairly clean in there no catastrophic wear...all good......my attitude improved even with a $45.00 cam cover gasket set. I don't think I have ever torqued anything in the Swedish manner before.....typical pattern starting in the center and working in either direction... however the technique was different....torque 44 ftlbs + 90 degrees....I did gain some on all and the most on #1 cyl which was the one showing the couple drops. Ready to reaasemble in the morning....I am much more enthused than I was after seeing and cleaning the top end as well as the botom.....I think all will be well...as long as the turbo seals can handle full oil pressure and don't blow!!
> 
> 
> Left the shop with the Free Flow filled to the brim and shut down for the night in a good mood....came home...took off my boots and the guy called that wanted to buy the 630 Super II in my sig 2 weeks ago...I'd given up on him....he paid cash and took the saw tonight..Ahhhh...the 630 West Coast is now paid for......things are looking up.........I hope/think?????




Did you pull and check the inserts, that always tells me the amount of wear on an engine. When the patina is wore off that is ok but any deeper then its check everything closer. When in that deep I always change out the inserts with new ones. Plastigauge is your friend, I just checked my 1991 Olds Cierra out this past Spring, it had .001 on all six rods.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Watta guys think about these deals?
> Chainsaw
> Chainsaw Lot
> 
> Jerry is it "gas porting"?



Not the type where gas port holes are drilled into the piston.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not the type where gas port holes are drilled into the piston.



I heard about that in the "popups and windows" thread Sounded like an interesting ideaa

Just found a guy on craigslist that had a PILE!!! of stihl saws and parts from 011 to 066. for 500 bucks... Dont have the money though 
Stihl Chainsaw parts
AHHH Look at this deal :msp_mad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I heard about that in the "popups and windows" thread Sounded like an interesting ideaa
> 
> Just found a guy on craigslist that had a PILE!!! of stihl saws and parts from 011 to 066. for 500 bucks... Dont have the money though
> Stihl Chainsaw parts
> AHHH Look at this deal :msp_mad:



There are a lot of porting tricks that are not talked about on this site...LOL

That would be one heck of a deal for all the stuff listed.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> There are a lot of porting tricks that are not talked about on this site...LOL
> 
> That would be one heck of a deal for all the stuff listed.



thats what I thought, I could almost make my money back on one 066.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> thats what I thought, I could almost make my money back on one 066.



Yes you could, go get em...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes you could, go get em...



Im going to try and convince my dad to loan me the money. The next problem would be hauling them all the way out to Idaho and back home.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im going to try and convince my dad to loan me the money. The next problem would be hauling them all the way out to Idaho and back home.



Yeah, that may be a bit of a problem but you could easily quadruple your outlay for all that stuff. Should have room in that big truck somewhere...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, that may be a bit of a problem but you could easily quadruple your outlay for all that stuff. Should have room in that big truck somewhere...LOL



Lots of parts, carbs, recoil covers... :bang::bang::bang:
Ill see what I can do? We might have room in the bellyboxes of the trailer? Hell ill sleep outside, and put them in my bed :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Lots of parts, carbs, recoil covers... :bang::bang::bang:
> Ill see what I can do? We might have room in the bellyboxes of the trailer? Hell ill sleep outside, and put them in my bed :hmm3grin2orange:



Now you`re thinking...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now you`re thinking...LOL



Your gonna like the new avatar im gonna post in just alittle bit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Your gonna like the new avatar im gonna post in just alittle bit.



Yeah,..I can see that now, she looks just like my younger sister in law, she is a model for a big name modelling agency.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..I can see that now, she looks just like my younger sister in law, she is a model for a big name modelling agency.



:msp_ohmy:
Think I got a chance with her? She's got money and looks! 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :msp_ohmy:
> Think I got a chance with her? She's got money and looks!
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I think she is just a little older than you, she has the looks alright and money to go with it. She is currently married to a well off guy but it may not last much longer, likely divorce him and take 3/4 of all he`s got.....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think she is just a little older than you, she has the looks alright and money to go with it. She is currently married to a well off guy but it may not last much longer, likely divorce him and take 3/4 of all he`s got.....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: 
This time ill marry for money. 

How was the weather in Canada today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> This time ill marry for money.
> 
> How was the weather in Canada today?



Very pleasant day here today, sun was out bright and temps above freezing, like 36F or so.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very pleasant day here today, sun was out bright and temps above freezing, like 36F or so.



36? 
It was mid 50's 60's here today.
I rolled up my long sleeve shirt while working, love them kinda days!


----------



## tbone75

Back from the dark pit! LOL Didn't do anything for her? I think she just wanted me there in case LOL


----------



## tbone75

I did put the new fuel line and filter in the 44.So its ready to try now too! Tank cleaned up ok just not like new.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Back from the dark pit! LOL Didn't do anything for her? I think she just wanted me there in case LOL



Just in case she needed a saw worked on right?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Just in case she needed a saw worked on right?



In case she got lost! LOL You seen that pile of crap down there!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> In case she got lost! LOL You seen that pile of crap down there!



You talking about the saws? 
I was in heaven, watta talking about fool?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You talking about the saws?
> I was in heaven, watta talking about fool?



Not the saws goofball! LOL All the other crap piled all over the place! I got to get me a shop built! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You talking about the saws?
> I was in heaven, watta talking about fool?



Goning to start calling John the Saw King....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Goning to start calling John the Saw King....LOL



Me??? How about you! :hmm3grin2orange: You have more of one brand than I do all together! And you have many many brands! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Me??? How about you! :hmm3grin2orange: You have more of one brand than I do all together! And you have many many brands! :hmm3grin2orange:



Shhhiiiisssshhhh, don`t need everybody in on that....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shhhiiiisssshhhh, don`t need everybody in on that....LOL



Heyyyy Buddy!!!









:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shhhiiiisssshhhh, don`t need everybody in on that....LOL



I only have about 30 runners.And a pile of stuff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I only have about 30 runners.And a pile of stuff :hmm3grin2orange:



I dont even know how many i have?
Cant wait to get these other saws in though. 
The guy I contacted about the Stihl Contra, and the homelite 550 wont update me on the saws. Or give me his addy to send him money? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you pull and check the inserts, that always tells me the amount of wear on an engine. When the patina is wore off that is ok but any deeper then its check everything closer. When in that deep I always change out the inserts with new ones. Plastigauge is your friend, I just checked my 1991 Olds Cierra out this past Spring, it had .001 on all six rods.



No I didn't plastigauge...I did pull the rod caps from 1 and 4 everything looked great..shells were all one color..same layer....no scores or worn spots....it is what it is I guess. I'll get together and see how it goes..I was not able to detect any damage so it'll be as good as it was....


----------



## tbone75

Found a tank for the 044.Not new but it will do just fine!It will have one flippy cap LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No I didn't plastigauge...I did pull the rod caps from 1 and 4 everything looked great..shells were all one color..same layer....no scores or worn spots....it is what it is I guess. I'll get together and see how it goes..I was not able to detect any damage so it'll be as good as it was....



Not much you can do about it anyway, its either you run it as is or pull it and do a complete rebuild. All cleaned up it should fare better than it was before the cleanup.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Found a tank for the 044.Not new but it will do just fine!It will have one flippy cap LOL



I see a lot of the older 044`s using flippy cap tank assemblies, guess far too many owners just let the saw slide around in the back of the trucks....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see a lot of the older 044`s using flippy cap tank assemblies, guess far too many owners just let the saw slide around in the back of the trucks....LOL



It will be much better than what is on it! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not much you can do about it anyway, its either you run it as is or pull it and do a complete rebuild. All cleaned up it should fare better than it was before the cleanup.



Yep my thinking exactly....especially with the future so obscure for these cars...I expect the aftermarket will step up but it will take a while.... maybe to long...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It will be much better than what is on it! LOL



Definitely, I had more than one of them done that way before I got them, managed to swap them out as tanks came available.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep my thinking exactly....especially with the future so obscure for these cars...I expect the aftermarket will step up but it will take a while.... maybe to long...



When it comes down to just an engine, saying the rest of the car/ truck/ vehicle is in sound shape then another real good or rebuilt engine is always out there, I think I have changed out so many engines over the years that there is no fears in doing so to any worthwhile vehicle.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Definitely, I had more than one of them done that way before I got them, managed to swap them out as tanks came available.



I will put a after market piston in it.Is Northwood one of the better places to get one?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will put a after market piston in it.Is Northwood one of the better places to get one?



Yes sir,..get a Meteor or Episan, never had a problem with either one, use the OEM pins and clips.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes sir,..get a Meteor or Episan, never had a problem with either one, use the OEM pins and clips.



That was my plan LOL Jerry I need you to take a look at the jug and see if I need to do something more to it? Let me go get a pic for you.


----------



## jimdad07

Been looking at the other saws tonight. The Husky only had 125# compression, took the muffler off and the piston is scored pretty badly on the flywheel side of the piston. I'll be doing a case split and new seals all around on that one. It has good spark on it so at least the ignition parts are good. The Shinny has 150# compression and great spark, I have to do some adjusting on the metering lever for the inlet needle. I can't seem to get it to stop flooding but I think it is how I am setting the lever, it looks as though it should be lower than normal. I was able to get it to fire up after a little fiddling around. I can't believe I am posting pics of a Turd, you would think I had better things to do.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Been looking at the other saws tonight. The Husky only had 125# compression, took the muffler off and the piston is scored pretty badly on the flywheel side of the piston. I'll be doing a case split and new seals all around on that one. It has good spark on it so at least the ignition parts are good. The Shinny has 150# compression and great spark, I have to do some adjusting on the metering lever for the inlet needle. I can't seem to get it to stop flooding but I think it is how I am setting the lever, it looks as though it should be lower than normal. I was able to get it to fire up after a little fiddling around. I can't believe I am posting pics of a Turd, you would think I had better things to do.



Its good to dabble in the sewer, you will really appreciate getting out.....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its good to dabble in the sewer, you will really appreciate getting out.....LOL



I like that, you ought to put that in your sig line.

John you will really like working on that 044. I think that that has been my favorite model so far to work on, it's very simple and strait forward as far as the layout of it and the ease of taking it apart.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That was my plan LOL Jerry I need you to take a look at the jug and see if I need to do something more to it? Let me go get a pic for you.



opcorn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I like that, you ought to put that in your sig line.
> 
> John you will really like working on that 044. I think that that has been my favorite model so far to work on, it's very simple and strait forward as far as the layout of it and the ease of taking it apart.



I am not really that biased Jim,...I work on all of them, use a selected few and have a great preference for the ones I like to use and work on. Everyone should have the chance to work on all the makes of saws, run them and see what fits your type of cutting the best.


----------



## tbone75

Heres a pic Never seen anything done like this yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I like that, you ought to put that in your sig line.
> 
> John you will really like working on that 044. I think that that has been my favorite model so far to work on, it's very simple and strait forward as far as the layout of it and the ease of taking it apart.



Check it out....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Heres a pic Never seen anything done like this yet?



That`s old hat,..Randy has been trying that style of exhaust out for a while now, not shure what effect it has if any.


----------



## roncoinc

Had a heck of a time killing a couple of nasty bugs in my puter 
got em squshed now but will miss the nekid wimmin that kept popping up


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I like that, you ought to put that in your sig line.
> 
> John you will really like working on that 044. I think that that has been my favorite model so far to work on, it's very simple and strait forward as far as the layout of it and the ease of taking it apart.



Its all done I think? LOL OOPS the Husky 44 is done!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I like that, you ought to put that in your sig line.
> 
> John you will really like working on that 044. I think that that has been my favorite model so far to work on, it's very simple and strait forward as far as the layout of it and the ease of taking it apart.



All the upright Stihl cylinder saws are just like the 044.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Had a heck of a time killing a couple of nasty bugs in my puter
> got em squshed now but will miss the nekid wimmin that kept popping up



You been into some raunchy sites?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am not really that biased Jim,...I work on all of them, use a selected few and have a great preference for the ones I like to use and work on. Everyone should have the chance to work on all the makes of saws, run them and see what fits your type of cutting the best.



I'm not either, the Husky sucks line started with Cliff and we have all added to it over the last year. It's fun to bash each others choice of saw in good fun. At least in this thread you can do that and the other guys take it how it's meant, all in good fun and nobody gets there panties in a bunch. I just plain like a good running saw, maybe I will like that XP. I can't say until I have tried it, I sure as heck won't tell nobody if I do :hmm3grin2orange:. It is fun for me to be trying my hand at different makes, it will make me better at this as I go.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Had a heck of a time killing a couple of nasty bugs in my puter
> got em squshed now but will miss the nekid wimmin that kept popping up



I bet you do! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You been into some raunchy sites?



ended up clicking twice and cliked thu to and ad that did it


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Check it out....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: LMAO :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> ended up clicking twice and cliked thu to and ad that did it



Lol,..my cutting buddy was researching on line for some caulking I told him about, there was many types to check out, he clicked on silicone and all of a sudden his computer was full of implanted boobs....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Had a heck of a time killing a couple of nasty bugs in my puter
> got em squshed now but will miss the nekid wimmin that kept popping up



You know I used to get to see a nekkid woman, seven years ago I gave her a ring.:msp_crying:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ended up clicking twice and cliked thu to and ad that did it



Ron was checking out the #### sites :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lol,..my cutting buddy was researching on line for some caulking I told him about, there was many types to check out, he clicked on silicone and all of a sudden his computer was full of implanted boobs....LOL



*Oh my, not THOSE?!?!*


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> *Oh my, not THOSE?!?!*



Yep,...you talk about a guy with a red face, his wife was in the same room at the time.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You know I used to get to see a nekkid woman, seven years ago I gave her a ring.:msp_crying:



Bet you see her nekked less often now.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bet you see her nekked less often now.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Two child births just over a year apart, she's not as happy with herself as she used to be...you ever see a grown man beg like a dog every time kids are sleeping? It's shameful :hmm3grin2orange: Come on dirty thirties


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...you talk about a guy with a red face, his wife was in the same room at the time.....LOL



That is classic.


----------



## jimdad07

Here is a fine Canadian band from out west, very good group. If this song doesn't get you tapping your feet you are lacking a pulse.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Two child births just over a year apart, she's not as happy with herself as she used to be...you ever see a grown man beg like a dog every time kids are sleeping? It's shameful :hmm3grin2orange: Come on dirty thirties



I have heard about it but lucky enough it did not happen to me.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That is classic.



His wife, Linda was telling me about it, I LAMO til I cried.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Two child births just over a year apart, she's not as happy with herself as she used to be...you ever see a grown man beg like a dog every time kids are sleeping? It's shameful :hmm3grin2orange: Come on dirty thirties



Sorry to tell you Jim.Dirty thirties are a big myth :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Here is a fine Canadian band from out west, very good group. If this song doesn't get you tapping your feet you are lacking a pulse.
> 
> 
> I should be dead then.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> jimdad07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a fine Canadian band from out west, very good group. If this song doesn't get you tapping your feet you are lacking a pulse.
> 
> 
> I should be dead then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron...Ron..., you ok over there? :eek2:
Click to expand...


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> sorry to tell you jim.dirty thirties are a big myth :hmm3grin2orange:



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sorry to tell you Jim.Dirty thirties are a big myth :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm still waiting for the sexy sixties !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I'm still waiting for the sexy sixties !!



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

I can only get away with slipping something in her coffee once in a while. I'm in big trouble if I ever get caught.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I can only get away with slipping something in her coffee once in a while. I'm in big trouble if I ever get caught.



Just put the wine to her.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I can only get away with slipping something in her coffee once in a while. I'm in big trouble if I ever get caught.



:msp_ohmy: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Now THIS makes me smile  

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/XO_uJVL8KkA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just put the wine to her.....:hmm3grin2orange:



She got wise to that and quit drinking... Now I have to put the whine to her.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Now THIS makes me smile
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/XO_uJVL8KkA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



That is very funny. I am sad that the song I put on just didn't do it for you. I'll have to keep digging.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hahahah! You guys crack me up. To bad none of ya ccan get it up anymore  
The teen girls aint that bad these days. Seems the more I sleep with the wilder they get   

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> She got wise to that and quit drinking... Now I have to put the whine to her.



LOL.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> That is very funny. I am sad that the song I put on just didn't do it for you. I'll have to keep digging.



Cant post videos from my phone.. 
My music is "mumford and sons-the cave" 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That is very funny. I am sad that the song I put on just didn't do it for you. I'll have to keep digging.



Ron likes the classics.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Cant post videos from my phone..
> My music is "mumford and sons-the cave"
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



My wife likes them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its time for me, good night all.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> My wife likes them.



Good band IMO 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hahahah! You guys crack me up. To bad none of ya ccan get it up anymore
> The teen girls aint that bad these days. Seems the more I sleep with the wilder they get
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



You keep that up Gerald, I will have to put hip waders on just tostay clean from the excess bull poo:hmm3grin2orange: What do you mean I can't get it up? I'm only 29, at least until the end of January. I do have gray hair though, maybe that affects it?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its time for me, good night all.



Good night Jerry.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> You keep that up Gerald, I will have to put hip waders on just tostay clean from the excess bull poo:hmm3grin2orange: What do you mean I can't get it up? I'm only 29, at least until the end of January. I do have gray hair though, maybe that affects it?



I see lottts of women on the road  
 by "you cant get it up" I dont mean the window shades.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I see lottts of women on the road
> by "you cant get it up" I dont mean the window shades.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Maybe I need a stronger pill?:msp_confused:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Maybe I need a stronger pill?:msp_confused:



I see "horny goat weed" advertised in the truck stops ha!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I see "horny goat weed" advertised in the truck stops ha!
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



You got me, I should have known better than to try to out smarta$$ a teenager. On that note I have to turn in. Have a good night Jacob and be safe out there on the road.


----------



## tbone75

I see you down there Dan LOL


----------



## tbone75

Haven't got to sleep yet. I keep trying but just can't sleep? This just plain sucks! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Think I will go play with a saw. :biggrin:


----------



## dancan

Took me a bit to get caught up , you best take one of them sleeping beauties and get to bed before you get all cranky .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Took me a bit to get caught up , you best take one of them sleeping beauties and get to bed before you get all cranky .



:hmm3grin2orange: I will get a nap in some time today?


----------



## dancan

Here's a couple of strops I made , at 3"x12" there's plenty of room to work any knife .


----------



## RandyMac

You have grit Dan.


----------



## dancan

The next step after the leather strop is a few passes on a strop made of denim tacked tight to a flat piece of wood with Autosol on it to get the knife hair popping sharp , I'm right handed so the left arm is bald LOL .


----------



## dancan

Looks like John went to work on saws or just ran out of steam .


----------



## RandyMac

First DUI of New Years just came in, a fat chick.


----------



## dancan

Celebrations sure start early over there , I'm sure you'll have a busy couple of days LOL .


----------



## RandyMac

Not for me, have New Years Eve off.


----------



## Cantdog

Oh-Oh...they trolling for FCs again????


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sorry to tell you Jim.Dirty thirties are a big myth :hmm3grin2orange:





roncoinc said:


> I'm still waiting for the sexy sixties !!




HMMMM?????.........Looks like I'm still stuck in the "F###ing Fifties" (self censored)


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just put the wine to her.....:hmm3grin2orange:



LOL isn't that what he said he was doing?? Putting the WHINE to her??


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> She got wise to that and quit drinking... Now I have to put the whine to her.




OH......I didn't get that far!!!LOLOL!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Kinda looks that way, they must be easy to catch, got two more

Just had a visit from the Sheriff, yep he walked all the way up here. I had finished lunch, chili and cornbread and had just lit up a small cigar. We don't see him very often, when he breezed past the Sgt's office, I'm like WTF?
Too late to vent smoke, so I kicked back. He didn't say anything about the blue haze or the shank I open mail with. 
Instead I got a little speech about my years of service and how well I handled that "incident" awhile back.
He presented me with a Special Services Badge, snapped off a salute and left.


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> Kinda looks that way, they must be easy to catch, got two more
> 
> Just had a visit from the Sheriff, yep he walked all the way up here. I had finished lunch, chili and cornbread and had just lit up a small cigar. We don't see him very often, when he breezed past the Sgt's office, I'm like WTF?
> Too late to vent smoke, so I kicked back. He didn't say anything about the blue haze or the shank I open mail with.
> Instead I got a little speech about my years of service and how well I handled that "incident" awhile back.
> He presented me with a Special Services Badge, snapped off a salute and left.



Congrats ! Al Coa next LOL !


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Kinda looks that way, they must be easy to catch, got two more
> 
> Just had a visit from the Sheriff, yep he walked all the way up here. I had finished lunch, chili and cornbread and had just lit up a small cigar. We don't see him very often, when he breezed past the Sgt's office, I'm like WTF?
> Too late to vent smoke, so I kicked back. He didn't say anything about the blue haze or the shank I open mail with.
> Instead I got a little speech about my years of service and how well I handled that "incident" awhile back.
> He presented me with a Special Services Badge, snapped off a salute and left.



Well I expect they make good targets...large, slow and loud.....kinda like a big ol Mac or perhaps a Harley.....

I know not of the "incident" but it is good to be acknowledged for taking the extra step or going beyond "average" plus a unilateral salute from someone further up the food chain is pretty respectful in itself. Congrats Randy........did he happen to mention that raise?????


----------



## RandyMac

No Al Coa Award this year, but my Bro got a nomination


----------



## tbone75

I got in a 2 hr. nap! :biggrin: May go try to do something? Started tearing into the Husky 45 Marc gave me.Not to impressed with that one.Made very cheap I think?But its one I didn't have LOL


----------



## RandyMac

No raises Robin, for anyone.
The "incident" involved power surges, electronic doors, a stairwell and a mop handle.


----------



## roncoinc

Was hoping RandyM or Jerry or somebody could id the saws used in that snickers comercial ?


----------



## RandyMac

Homelite C type


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was hoping RandyM or Jerry or somebody could id the saws used in that snickers comercial ?



Haven't seen that one yet?


----------



## tbone75

Went to take the little valve out the my compression tester and found it was loose! LOL Got to try it again.it may just work? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Was hoping RandyM or Jerry or somebody could id the saws used in that snickers comercial ?



LMAO! Just as I was reading this post that commercial came on. 
No doubt C91


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys, talked to my dad about that Stihl lot for 500 bucks. 

I may be getting it. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## dancan

Let us know the inventory if you get it .
Don't go forgetting and breaking forum rules if you got a bunch of stuff for selling (Don't want you to go to banned camp) because it sure looked like a good load (I may need some stuff myself) .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Let us know the inventory if you get it .
> Don't go forgetting and breaking forum rules if you got a bunch of stuff for selling (Don't want you to go to banned camp) because it sure looked like a good load (I may need some stuff myself) .



Only plan on assembling one saw (066 mag) and selling it to make my money back. 
Then keep the rest, get em all fixed up and keep an inventory 
We'll talk when/if I get the stuff


----------



## sefh3

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys, talked to my dad about that Stihl lot for 500 bucks.
> 
> I may be getting it. :msp_thumbup:



Details??? Whatcha looking to get?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

sefh3 said:


> Details??? Whatcha looking to get?



Stihl Chainsaw parts
On the hush hush


----------



## dancan

If the seller has them as parts and not built one to sell , they may have more value as parts to fund stuff in better shape to build , wait till you see them and don't count on selling 1 to pay for the lot .


----------



## tbone75

If that pile was closer Jacob I would go get it! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got in a 2 hr. nap! :biggrin: May go try to do something? Started tearing into the Husky 45 Marc gave me.Not to impressed with that one.Made very cheap I think?But its one I didn't have LOL



I can`t say the 45 is well made but for what I use mine for its just the right size,weight and lack of torque so the bar is not jumpy, I can control it easily when cutting to a pencil line on wood. Of course it wears a very sharp Stihl chisel chain.....LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> If that pile was closer Jacob I would go get it! LOL



I already called my buddy in Jersey LOL .


----------



## diggers_dad

Wow, I get busy for a couple of days and you ladies have a social. I can't even catch up with everything!




tbone75 said:


> Sorry to tell you Jim.Dirty thirties are a big myth :hmm3grin2orange:



That, sir, is a lie. My little woman is still in her prime at 39. 



jimdad07 said:


> She got wise to that and quit drinking... Now I have to put the whine to her.



Demeaning. I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit thinking a man might go to such measures. Just pitiful. You may need an intervention.



jimdad07 said:


> That is very funny. I am sad that the song I put on just didn't do it for you. I'll have to keep digging.



Did any one else notice in that video "Tony" was holding the saw by the chain brake?



RandyMac said:


> First DUI of New Years just came in, a fat chick.



No surprise. You and I deal with much the same winners. How many times does the hot chick get arrested? Really?



RandyMac said:


> No raises Robin, for anyone.
> The "incident" involved power surges, electronic doors, a stairwell and a mop handle.



No raises for us either. Our raises went to road projects for the county. No complaints, though, happy to have a job. 

Nice move on "the incident." Good people who can think on their feet and make decisions are the exception, not the rule. Recognition from the Sheriff is a big deal, even for a small department like mine. It's good to know that sometimes our actions are recognized as being above the norm. I could get on a soapbox about how everyone aught to be able to think on their own, make a decision and stick by it; but I suspect you've given that same speech a time or two.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can`t say the 45 is well made but for what I use mine for its just the right size,weight and lack of torque so the bar is not jumpy, I can control it easily when cutting to a pencil line on wood. Of course it wears a very sharp Stihl chisel chain.....LOL



Its scored but I don't have the jug off yet to see how bad? I am sure its as good as any other saw that size.It just looks so cheap after just doing the 44 Husky. LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Hey John,

I didn't make out as well as I had hoped on my little treasure hunt, but did find a couple of miscellaneous parts for Husky. I'll box 'em up and send 'em your way. Need anything in the small Stihl line? 021, 023, 025 stuff? 

I got the Homelites you mailed down. Those are nice! I haven't had a chance to even open 'em up but it looked like they were complete and just needed a little TLC. 

The little woman came to me Wednesday and said she had enough of me working outside in my shop and was going to put an end to it. That was a little out of character for her so before I got too wound up I asked what was on her mind. She told me she thought it was too cold in the winter and hot in the summer in that little metal building; how about we clean out the basement and move all of the saw stuff in there? What a woman!!

So, the last couple of days I've been moving, cleaning and organizing the basement with her help. Now I'm building shelves and trying to get some stuff moved in down there.


----------



## tbone75

Marc I didn't say it was all women are like that. LOL I will get in trouble if my OL finds out i said this! But she is 45 and a 20 couldn't keep up with her! :hmm3grin2orange: Jim just has one of them other type of women I think? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Marc I didn't say it was all women are like that. LOL I will get in trouble if my OL finds out i said this! But she is 45 and a 20 couldn't keep up with her! :hmm3grin2orange: Jim just has one of them other type of women I think? :hmm3grin2orange:



Them "other types" just pull the life right out of a man. I wouldn't trade my 39 year old for two that were 20. 

If your wife is like mine, she wouldn't mind the earlier comment, it would just mean you realize how good you've got it.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hey John,
> 
> I didn't make out as well as I had hoped on my little treasure hunt, but did find a couple of miscellaneous parts for Husky. I'll box 'em up and send 'em your way. Need anything in the small Stihl line? 021, 023, 025 stuff?
> 
> I got the Homelites you mailed down. Those are nice! I haven't had a chance to even open 'em up but it looked like they were complete and just needed a little TLC.
> 
> The little woman came to me Wednesday and said she had enough of me working outside in my shop and was going to put an end to it. That was a little out of character for her so before I got too wound up I asked what was on her mind. She told me she thought it was too cold in the winter and hot in the summer in that little metal building; how about we clean out the basement and move all of the saw stuff in there? What a woman!!
> 
> So, the last couple of days I've been moving, cleaning and organizing the basement with her help. Now I'm building shelves and trying to get some stuff moved in down there.



Them Homies shouldn't need anything.They will fire right up.And these 2 Poolins I am sending are the same. I have did 4 of the 021/210s so far.Not to bad of saw.I have just a couple parts left for them.The first one I did gave me some trouble but now they aren't bad to work on.My FIL has a 025 so I may need some parts one of these days? LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Them "other types" just pull the life right out of a man. I wouldn't trade my 39 year old for two that were 20.
> 
> If your wife is like mine, she wouldn't mind the earlier comment, it would just mean you realize how good you've got it.



I tell her that all the time!She is a keeper!Never says anything about the saws either!The only real problem I have with her is selling a knife!She wants them all! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Got the 45 all tore down.The P&C are saved! LOL Now to find a ring for it.I have a 42cc Poulan ring but it won't work.The ring in it and this about have about 1/4 gap!The one in is not that bad but not far from it LOL Did the piston drop test.Went down very slow so it should be good enough.Ordered the new piston for the 044 from Northwood.40.00 for it.And new seals for it too.Now all I need is the air filter cover.Found one but its got a big crack in it.May try to epoxy it together? Now its raining again.So no saw starting till that quits.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The next step after the leather strop is a few passes on a strop made of denim tacked tight to a flat piece of wood with Autosol on it to get the knife hair popping sharp , I'm right handed so the left arm is bald LOL .



:hmm3grin2orange: Sounds like me.My left arm is always bald! I just use a lansky sharpener all the time now.I use to do it the hard way for many years!But this is way faster and much easier! I use the diamond stones they cut much faster than stone.They are pricey!I like them to put the first edge on one of my knives.It takes a lot to get that first edge on there! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Got the 45 all tore down.The P&C are saved! LOL Now to find a ring for it.I have a 42cc Poulan ring but it won't work.The ring in it and this about have about 1/4 gap!The one in is not that bad but not far from it LOL Did the piston drop test.Went down very slow so it should be good enough.Ordered the new piston for the 044 from Northwood.40.00 for it.And new seals for it too.Now all I need is the air filter cover.Found one but its got a big crack in it.May try to epoxy it together? Now its raining again.So no saw starting till that quits.



I maaay have a cover for the 45. I'll dig through my junk in the next couple of days and see. 

Have you ever used old, solid chainsaw bars as knife stock? I knew a guy that absolutely swore that was the best stuff in the world to use. He said it sharpened better and kept an edge longer than anything else he knew of.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I maaay have a cover for the 45. I'll dig through my junk in the next couple of days and see.
> 
> Have you ever used old, solid chainsaw bars as knife stock? I knew a guy that absolutely swore that was the best stuff in the world to use. He said it sharpened better and kept an edge longer than anything else he knew of.



I need a cover for the Stihl 044.The Husky 45 cover is just fine. I know of a guy that uses nothing but old saw bars for blades.I don't much care for his knives LOL He doesen't fit and finish them out like I do LOL I don't know how they hold up either?But I have an old solid bar or 2 laying around here just for that. When I ever get back to making some? Its just one of them winters I haven't got going on them.Went almost 3 years once and didn't make a one?Then I made over a 100 after that LOL But right now the back is holding me back from it.Just can't stand at the grinder long enough.To afraid to sit in front of it!That thing bites HARD!


----------



## tbone75

Marc I will try and get these Poolins boxed up and sent out next week to you.I need some room for more saws! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

BTW I found another saw for Digger :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

The Guardster says "Stay outa ma beer and all a youse guys have a Happy New Year !"


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The Guardster says "Stay outa ma beer and all a youse guys have a Happy New Year !"



You tell the guardster to stay outa that pot! Or he will not have a happy New Year.....LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> You tell the guardster to stay outa that pot! Or he will not have a happy New Year.....LOL



You know them guys , they're a rowdy bunch , especially after they heard that RandyMac started partying with the FC's already LOL !


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Marc I will try and get these Poolins boxed up and sent out next week to you.I need some room for more saws! :hmm3grin2orange:



Slow down, man. I haven't had a chance to catch up with you for the last ones!! I'm trying to clean off enough space to get the little Homies running, but it don't look too good. 

If you keep sending them Wild Things down here they'll start callin' me the "Wild Man" or the "Purple Poulan Procurer", or "Saw Whore." I don't want that!!



tbone75 said:


> BTW I found another saw for Digger :hmm3grin2orange:



Yikes! He's gettin' as many as me!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John, send me one of the WT for a porting project
:biggrin:


----------



## diggers_dad

John, 

Forgot to mention - I checked for the 45 top cover and no luck. I did find some assorted Husky stuff and it's all gonna get boxed up and sent your way. If nothing else you'll have some spare parts for some future project.

I also dug up an 021 I had meant to work on for some time and never got around to it. I THINK it's all there except the ignition, but just to be sure I'm putting an extra cylinder (or two) in the box as well as some assorted Stihl stuff. I know there'll be something in there you can use.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You know them guys , they're a rowdy bunch , especially after they heard that RandyMac started partying with the FC's already LOL !



I think Randy said he won`t be caught up in the FC parade this year. He did get in on the start up but is off before the full blown affair gets going good....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John, send me one of the WT for a porting project
> :biggrin:



You would be surprised how well they respond to mild port work; especially the older, non-strato saws. The strato type respond to the port work, just differently. The non-strato saws get down-right viscous for a 42 cc clam-shell. I have a couple of them out being used by some friends to see how well my work holds out. One minor problem so far with a muffler mod; everything else is going well. I've already had a couple of people bring their saws to me and say "I want mine to run like that!" I'm not brave enough to mess up someone else's saw yet, though. 

Oh yeah, the guy who has the best one just LOVES to smoke a little Stihl or Husky with his WT.


----------



## dancan

FC's ! That was all they needed to hear , the last I checked on them I heard one of them talking about finding a little pot for the party LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> FC's ! That was all they needed to hear , the last I checked on them I heard one of them talking about finding a little pot for the party LOL .



Well,..if they find that pot that will be the end of their partying, best if they stick with the FC`s


----------



## Mill_wannabe

dancan said:


> The Guardster says "Stay outa ma beer and all a youse guys have a Happy New Year !"



Your army is large and impressive! You appear to have many soldiers.

Happy New Year to all of you as well!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Fell asleep everyone?


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Fell asleep everyone?



No , just trying to keep them rowdy fellas out of my beer but I'm no having much luck .


----------



## roncoinc

Lazy night tonite.
did a delmonico on ther grill and having a beer watching old movies 
some internet surfing and ebay looking.
then call it an early night. get some rest.
RandyM should share them FC's with us all


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John,
> 
> Forgot to mention - I checked for the 45 top cover and no luck. I did find some assorted Husky stuff and it's all gonna get boxed up and sent your way. If nothing else you'll have some spare parts for some future project.
> 
> I also dug up an 021 I had meant to work on for some time and never got around to it. I THINK it's all there except the ignition, but just to be sure I'm putting an extra cylinder (or two) in the box as well as some assorted Stihl stuff. I know there'll be something in there you can use.



Thanks Marc! Sorry but the Poolins are stihl heading your way :hmm3grin2orange: And Diggers saw too! I need room! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lazy night tonite.
> did a delmonico on ther grill and having a beer watching old movies
> some internet surfing and ebay looking.
> then call it an early night. get some rest.
> RandyM should share them FC's with us all



I been looking on ebay too.But the prices scare me off! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just in case I fall asleep? Happy New Year everyone :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I hope you do, John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just in case I fall asleep? Happy New Year everyone :msp_thumbsup:



Happy New Year to everone on this thread tonight, That includes you ,John.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> I hope you do, John.



I will sleep tonight! Going to take one of them pills I don't like. LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John, send me one of the WT for a porting project
> :biggrin:



I will see what I can dig up LOL


----------



## tbone75

I need to get to cleaning up these jugs I have on the bench!Got 7 of them sitting there LOL Need to know what to pitch out? Plus I want to try porting that 038 jug. The old one! Not the new one yet LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I need to get to cleaning up these jugs I have on the bench!Got 7 of them sitting there LOL Need to know what to pitch out? Plus I want to try porting that 038 jug. The old one! Not the new one yet LOL



How`s the P62 P&C coming along, got it mounted on the 52 yet?


----------



## tbone75

The guy i got this 044 from offered to weld a pop up on the new piston for me free.But just not sure I want to go that far with it? He said the compression was 230 with them messed up rings! May be way to much with good rings in it?


----------



## dancan

Them rowdy lobsters drank all my beer and now they're into a little pot .
I guess I'll just have to drink some Whiskey .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> How`s the P62 P&C coming along, got it mounted on the 52 yet?



Not yet.Sending it out after the first of the year to get powder coated! Its going to look and run like new!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Them rowdy lobsters drank all my beer and now they're into a little pot .
> I guess I'll just have to some Whiskey .



I still have some of this tater shine?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Them rowdy lobsters drank all my beer and now they're into a little pot .
> I guess I'll just have to some Whiskey .



That`s the end of those guys partying,..your about to start.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I still have some of this tater shine?



That stuff must be, "raw",, does it need some flavoring?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I still have some of this tater shine?



A 2"x6' tube filled with activated charcoal would do that stuff wonders , then you mix it with black rum till you get amber rum .................................I've been told .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That stuff must be, "raw",, does it need some flavoring?



No I like it just the way it is.But I may be an odd ball :msp_confused::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Dont drink it all up Dan! New year is barely here  

Thanks John, ill throw some cash in the mail for your trouble 

Sure glad Iv been so welcomed on this thread, thanks guys. 
This year has been a great year, I have learned alot about life, love, values, responsibility, people, and work. in 2011. I hope 2012 brings great virtue, success, knowledge and happiness to me and all my friends. 
Cheers everyone!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dont drink it all up Dan! New year is barely here
> 
> Thanks John, ill throw some cash in the mail for your trouble
> 
> Sure glad Iv been so welcomed on this thread, thanks guys.
> This year has been a great year, I have learned alot about life, love, values, responsibility, people, and work. in 2011. I hope 2012 brings great virtue, success, knowledge and happiness to me and all my friends.
> Cheers everyone!



You have a good one, Jacob.


----------



## dancan

Well the boy's partied hard but the pot did them in (I told them to say no to pot ) .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well the boy's partied hard but the pot did them in (I told them to say no to pot ) .



They shouilda stuck with the beer and FC`s, the pot does em in everytime....LOL


----------



## greendohn

pioneerguy600 said:


> They shouilda stuck with the beer and FC`s, the pot does em in everytime....LOL



Man, I sure don't miss them days anymore. LOL, every now and again, when the clouds are rolling around an inky-black sky, and the moon is shining, with a couple beers and maybe a splash of bourbon, I think about getting the hell knocked out of me with a whole bunch more of the same, then I get smart and head indoors,,,just call it a nite.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I need to get to cleaning up these jugs I have on the bench!Got 7 of them sitting there LOL Need to know what to pitch out? Plus I want to try porting that 038 jug. The old one! Not the new one yet LOL



When this stuff gets to you there'll be some more to clean up. There's a Husky 61 jug in there with a little bit of scoring on the exhaust side. It doesn't look too bad to me, but I've never cleaned one (yet). Plus, I think there are 3 or 4 Stihl jugs I'm sending for the smaller saws. One or two may have a little transfer, but the others look good from what I can tell.



*"Thank you"* to all of you for allowing me to join in this little group of friends. I have enjoyed talking to everyone and I've learned a lot. I wish all of you the very best for the new year. Although I've never met any of you, it sure feels like I've known you all for a long time and when I log on this is my number one spot to go. You're a top-notch bunch and I hope I can contribute a little something on down the line.

Marc


----------



## pioneerguy600

greendohn said:


> Man, I sure don't miss them days anymore. LOL, every now and again, when the clouds are rolling around an inky-black sky, and the moon is shining, with a couple beers and maybe a splash of bourbon, I think about getting the hell knocked out of me with a whole bunch more of the same, then I get smart and head indoors,,,just call it a nite.



I hear ya,..I have cut back and limited my rough and rowdy nights/days also, havn`t packed it in completely though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> When this stuff gets to you there'll be some more to clean up. There's a Husky 61 jug in there with a little bit of scoring on the exhaust side. It doesn't look too bad to me, but I've never cleaned one (yet). Plus, I think there are 3 or 4 Stihl jugs I'm sending for the smaller saws. One or two may have a little transfer, but the others look good from what I can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Thank you"* to all of you for allowing me to join in this little group of friends. I have enjoyed talking to everyone and I've learned a lot. I wish all of you the very best for the new year. Although I've never met any of you, it sure feels like I've known you all for a long time and when I log on this is my number one spot to go. You're a top-notch bunch and I hope I can contribute a little something on down the line.
> 
> Marc




Its good to have you posting on this thread, Marc. We need a variety of posters/minds to keep this thread active, seems we have a very good bunch of guys here keeping this thread rockin.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> When this stuff gets to you there'll be some more to clean up. There's a Husky 61 jug in there with a little bit of scoring on the exhaust side. It doesn't look too bad to me, but I've never cleaned one (yet). Plus, I think there are 3 or 4 Stihl jugs I'm sending for the smaller saws. One or two may have a little transfer, but the others look good from what I can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Thank you"* to all of you for allowing me to join in this little group of friends. I have enjoyed talking to everyone and I've learned a lot. I wish all of you the very best for the new year. Although I've never met any of you, it sure feels like I've known you all for a long time and when I log on this is my number one spot to go. You're a top-notch bunch and I hope I can contribute a little something on down the line.
> 
> Marc



I am trying to make a little room.And your sending me more stuff :hmm3grin2orange: Sounds like some stuff I can use! LOL Happy New Year !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well we just rocked er in here, have a Happy New Years guys, good night!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well we just rocked er in here, have a Happy New Years guys, good night!!



Nite Jerry I am not far behind you.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I am trying to make a little room.And your sending me more stuff :hmm3grin2orange: Sounds like some stuff I can use! LOL Happy New Year !



I filled one box and I'm starting on the second. I just found an 029 jug I had forgotten about. It will also be making the trip to Ohio. Do you need anything for an 028? I have a case or two, _maybe_ a slug and jug, flywheel, and other small bits.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its good to have you posting on this thread, Marc. We need a variety of posters/minds to keep this thread active, seems we have a very good bunch of guys here keeping this thread rockin.



This is the best thread going on the internet! I don't know how it grew into this little community on it's own, but it sure is nice to have. 

I hadn't thought about that before, but you're right about this being a very diverse group. Some young, some in the middle, some seasoned, different walks of life and different backgrounds. Maybe that's part of what makes it so good?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I filled one box and I'm starting on the second. I just found an 029 jug I had forgotten about. It will also be making the trip to Ohio. Do you need anything for an 028? I have a case or two, _maybe_ a slug and jug, flywheel, and other small bits.



LOL You must have one huge pile of parts around there! I sent all my 028 stuff to Jerry. LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> LOL You must have one huge pile of parts around there! I sent all my 028 stuff to Jerry. LOL



Hey Jerry! You still up? Need anything in the 028 line? I don't have a lot but it's yours for the asking. A case, maybe a good slug and jug (haven't had time to look), tank, misc hardware, flywheel... If you're interested in any of it let me know and I'll take some pics for you.

Marc


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> LOL You must have one huge pile of parts around there! I sent all my 028 stuff to Jerry. LOL



Huge pile of parts? You have NO idea. It's like I've started my own junk yard and I think they're breeding in there!! That's one more reason to get rid of these Husky parts!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Huge pile of parts? You have NO idea. It's like I've started my own junk yard and I think they're breeding in there!! That's one more reason to get rid of these Husky parts!!



Wish I had that problem. I got rid of just about alll my parts, now all I have is saws. 

I have the room now as my dad is renting a fair sized work area. Im gonna have to start storing some of my saws in the storage area :msp_tongue:

John, Iv been reading up on the Wildthing build Arrowhead and Mastermind had. Its got me thinking :msp_ohmy:


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Wish I had that problem. I got rid of just about alll my parts, now all I have is saws.
> 
> I have the room now as my dad is renting a fair sized work area. Im gonna have to start storing some of my saws in the storage area :msp_tongue:
> 
> John, Iv been reading up on the Wildthing build Arrowhead and Mastermind had.* Its got me thinking *:msp_ohmy:



That very rarely works well for me. I hope it works better for you....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> That very rarely works well for me. I hope it works better for you....



 No it usually doesnt work out good for me. 
But when im thinking of saws, it doesnt turn out to bad  Happy new year 7 min to midnight here


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> Hey Jerry! You still up? Need anything in the 028 line? I don't have a lot but it's yours for the asking. A case, maybe a good slug and jug (haven't had time to look), tank, misc hardware, flywheel... If you're interested in any of it let me know and I'll take some pics for you.
> 
> Marc



If Jerry doesn't take it off your hands Marc, let me know. I am into a super right now but would like to build a regular 028, can't have too many Stihls kicking around. 


Got the MS260 jug cleaned up tonight, now I am just waiting on parts to get here so I can finish it up. This was my first cylinder cleaning and it went well, I will get some pics on of the finished product tomorrow. I tried it out the way Ron said to in a past thread: put the cylinder on the wood stove in the shop, let it get good and hot and then put the acid to her. Worked like a charm, thanks Ron. I finished it off with 320 grit sand paper and she looks almost new. I also started the 028 Super cylinder cleaning and it is working out pretty darn good also. No more throwing out old cylinders.


----------



## jimdad07

Almost forgot: Happy New Year guys. Hope everybody had a great 2011


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackers !
The partying is over , time to get a movin' !


----------



## dancan

And to set the record straight , Stihl's are the best for 2012 !


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> If Jerry doesn't take it off your hands Marc, let me know. I am into a super right now but would like to build a regular 028, can't have too many Stihls kicking around.



I have a lot of bits and pieces for one and I'll try to dig everything out later this week. If Jerry doesn't want it I'll get it boxed up and send it to you. I know it won't be enough for a whole saw, but it would be a good start.





dancan said:


> And to set the record straight , Stihl's are the best for 2012 !



+1. 

And I like flippy caps...:smile2:


----------



## Cantdog

happy new ears......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzargggggggggggzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.............z.....................z...............


----------



## Cantdog

BTW do any of you know how many parts there are to a flippy cap???? I do........I'll post a pic later today of the most over engineered hole plugger ever made and you can count them yourselves.......my only flippy cap was recalled.........have you ever heard of a gas cap on a chainsaw being recalled???????????????LOLOLOLOL!!!! only in stihlville......brought to you by those that require things to be WAY more complicated than they need to be.....for no apparent reason.......??? Oh S.S.S..... you know what I mean.....happy new ears.......


----------



## dancan

Them flippy caps are so simple to use that even a lobster could use them , but then again some people ..........:msp_razz:



Happy New Ears !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> BTW do any of you know how many parts there are to a flippy cap???? I do........I'll post a pic later today of the most over engineered hole plugger ever made and you can count them yourselves.......my only flippy cap was recalled.........have you ever heard of a gas cap on a chainsaw being recalled???????????????LOLOLOLOL!!!! only in stihlville......brought to you by those that require things to be WAY more complicated than they need to be.....for no apparent reason.......??? Oh S.S.S..... you know what I mean.....happy new ears.......



It's that german beer they are allowed to drink on the job !
have you ever seen any other saw brand as senselessly designed ? 
recalled gas caps ! LOL !!!
my dealer stocks them by the dozens and tells the customers they are not covered by warranty and makes out like the bandit he is !

they say imitation is considered flattery,,dont see any other brands flattering them by copying them now eh ?
except the chinese and you cant tell the dif ! LOL !!

Hey,i will be signing checks with the wrong date now for about two weeks i figure :frown:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> A 2"x6' tube filled with activated charcoal would do that stuff wonders , then you mix it with black rum till you get amber rum .................................I've been told .



Isn't that how you make "Screech"?????????


----------



## roncoinc

Dan,those pix are funny 

this one may ammuse you also.


----------



## tbone75

Happy New Year guys.Ron I am like you it takes me a while to get the date right LOL


----------



## Cantdog

ou


roncoinc said:


> It's that german beer they are allowed to drink on the job !
> have you ever seen any other saw brand as senselessly designed ?
> recalled gas caps ! LOL !!!
> my dealer stocks them by the dozens and tells the customers they are not covered by warranty and makes out like the bandit he is !
> 
> they say imitation is considered flattery,,dont see any other brands flattering them by copying them now eh ?
> except the chinese and you cant tell the dif ! LOL !!
> 
> Hey,i will be signing checks with the wrong date now for about two weeks i figure :frown:



HaHa....yes imitation......long before I was involved with Saabs I was a Peugeot guy....owned more than a few...would stihl be driving one if they could be imported...."Click andClack" hate Peugeots.....and they were fond of saying "The French copy no one........and no one copies the French".........I never listened to those guys......they also were fond of saying "If you don't live in France....don't drive a French car" Twitts!!! Twitts.... I say....


----------



## roncoinc

Durn,went and made breakfast this morning and i seem to be missing some of my favorite forks ??
maybe i can find a stihl someplace to trade for some ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning guys! I think this is my first post in 2012  
Didnt do much at all last night 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mill_wannabe

No worries, Jacob. That's how you get to keep celebrating them, by taking it easy. Slow and steady wins the race...

Or at least that's what we say we're so much older than you.


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning guys! I think this is my first post in 2012
> Didnt do much at all last night
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Don't worry.......I made up for your slackness......perhaps even overcompensated..........LOL!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Can't be too bad, Robin. You were up early.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Durn,went and made breakfast this morning and i seem to be missing some of my favorite forks ??
> maybe i can find a stihl someplace to trade for some ?



Yep someone needs to get his arse in gear and get them done! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Someone up in NH needs to tell me how to send him money too! :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Don't worry.......I made up for your slackness......perhaps even overcompensated..........LOL!!



Did you have a couple for me? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Just thought... This thread is almost a year old :0 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys. More saw work today coming up. Robin I have never heard of that kind of a car. You guys have a good day, and Dan, those lobstah pics are great.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> Don't worry.......I made up for your slackness......perhaps even overcompensated..........LOL!!



Robin!! Ahhh lol 
Got a question for you... I seen a saw two on ebay and I dont know what it is.. One is a yellow jred, and the other is a red jred
You might have yo copy and paste the link, but what size are these saws?  http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=250961590326 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Mill_wannabe said:


> Can't be too bad, Robin. You were up early.



8:30 am was not early , I'd say he was stihl ZZZSlacking around in his pj's wearing his bunny slippers .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Did you have a couple for me? LOL



see...sea...cea..."yes" in other words...seems like I may have had a couple for everybody.......not entirly sure how I'm going to wedge my head under that Saab to put the base back on!!! But atleast I didn't get into a little pot like Dans buddies.......probably only lacking the opportunity.....


----------



## Cantdog

Bunny slippers...LOL!!!! HAHAHA!!! Jacob those saws are either 601s or 751s hard to tell from the pic...more than likely 601s which are the forerunner of the much loved 621....601 and 751 are pre AV....I have a running 601 that is just a sweet saw to run....the 601 comes in at 56cc and the 751 is 75cc


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> Bunny slippers...LOL!!!! HAHAHA!!! Jacob those saws are either 601s or 751s hard to tell from the pic...more than likely 601s which are the forerunner of the much loved 621....601 and 751 are pre AV....I have a running 601 that is just a sweet saw to run....the 601 comes in at 56cc and the 751 is 75cc



Thanks robin, doesnt look like they would be worth the effort to get them shipped and everything  there locked up and what not. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No it usually doesnt work out good for me.
> But when im thinking of saws, it doesnt turn out to bad  Happy new year 7 min to midnight here



Well that just means you are one hour behind, it was 7 min to midnight one hour here before it was there.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thanks robin, doesnt look like they would be worth the effort to get them shipped and everything  there locked up and what not.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Hard to tell Jacob...though we always think of locked up saws meaning the piston is siezed...sometimes that is not the case. I had a 630 come to me without a sparkplug that was "locked up"...after 2 days of PB Blaster still wouldn't budge.....finaly took the cyl bolts out and the cyl slid right off......it was in great shape..ended up selling it for $50..00 and installing it on a clients saw. for another $50.00.....the main bearings however were toast......and I would not trust the big end rod bearings either LOL!! Those saws are good collectables if the price is right......I'd grab them.....course that's me.....I like red saws......even yellow red saws LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Happy New Years everyone, my head may not be as big as Robins and I did not likely party as hard as Dan`s buddies but the JD did have some effect. At 4:35 I headed out to the hospital over in Halifax, Victoria General, to drop the wife off for her shift there today. The nurses don`t get the reconition they deserve, she works 12 hrs today cause she had Christmas Day off.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL The swelling is going down some and I'm not as redfaced as Dans buddies......Happy New Year Jerry........off to do the hoss..see if I can aviod being stepped on...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Hey Jerry! You still up? Need anything in the 028 line? I don't have a lot but it's yours for the asking. A case, maybe a good slug and jug (haven't had time to look), tank, misc hardware, flywheel... If you're interested in any of it let me know and I'll take some pics for you.
> 
> Marc



I build quite a few 028`s each year, I could use anything you have , no need to send picts but if you want to box it all up and send it this way then just let me know the damages...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well that just means you are one hour behind, it was 7 min to midnight one hour here before it was there.....LOL




Lol! Thats what I told my girlfriend, I told her "happy new year" she said "its only 11 oclock" when I told her its 2012 here, that were an hour ahead... She was amazed! Hahaha! 
Jerry I hate to ask yet again, but do ya have a coil kicking around forr this 400? Im wanting to get it done to start on my other projects  

I plan on sending you money for shipping  


Cantdog said:


> Hard to tell Jacob...though we always think of locked up saws meaning the piston is siezed...sometimes that is not the case. I had a 630 come to me without a sparkplug that was "locked up"...after 2 days of PB Blaster still wouldn't budge.....finaly took the cyl bolts out and the cyl slid right off......it was in great shape..ended up selling it for $50..00 and installing it on a clients saw. for another $50.00.....the main bearings however were toast......and I would not trust the big end rod bearings either LOL!! Those saws are good collectables if the price is right......I'd grab them.....course that's me.....I like red saws......even yellow red saws LOL!!!





Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Dang didnt even respond to you robin! Haha
The same guy has a D36 im gonna see if he'll package them all? 
Ill offer him 100 bucks for all of them, as long as hes not going to try and rape me on shipping. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL The swelling is going down some and I'm not as redfaced as Dans buddies......Happy New Year Jerry........off to do the hoss..see if I can aviod being stepped on...LOL!!!



LOL....Dans buddies really hit it hard, too bad for them they found that Pot, that was their downfall, shoulda stuck with the Keiths and the FC`s. The Happy Newyear is upon us and I will do my best to keep it light. I only have one cat to feed these days, my days of feeding the animals is sadly over. It was part of my daily routine for over half my life to be up at 4am to feed and water all the animals and clean their stalls, pens, houses and coops, ahh the simple life it was back then....


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Lol! Thats what I told my girlfriend, I told her "happy new year" she said "its only 11 oclock" when I told her its 2012 here, that were an hour ahead... She was amazed! Hahaha!
> Jerry I hate to ask yet again, but do ya have a coil kicking around forr this 400? Im wanting to get it done to start on my other projects
> 
> I plan on sending you money for shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I will see if I have a working one for the 400, if not I will build you one that will work on it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Happy New Years everyone, my head may not be as big as Robins and I did not likely party as hard as Dan`s buddies but the JD did have some effect. At 4:35 I headed out to the hospital over in Halifax, Victoria General, to drop the wife off for her shift there today. The nurses don`t get the reconition they deserve, she works 12 hrs today cause she had Christmas Day off.



JD will do some damage, even to a youngn like me.. Plus its expensive! Ill stick with my 13 dollar bottle of soco  

My hat is tipped to all the nurses. They have to do some long hours, and them hours are usually not pleasent. The nurses I had when I was in the hospital were always pleasent, even though I could see they were tired and wanted to strangle the lady in the next room. Seems like all the girls I know want to go into college to be a nurse, I dont know if half of them know what they havee to do 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will see if I have a working one for the 400, if not I will build you one that will work on it.



Build one? :0 you can do that? 
Also condenser? Any idea where I can get one

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Isn't that how you make "Screech"?????????



To make the real thing you have to get some casks from SaintPierre & Miquelon and it involves hot water and soaking.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Build one? :0 you can do that?
> Also condenser? Any idea where I can get one
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I will make shure it has spark before I send it, condenser also, yep.


----------



## sefh3

Well I figure I spend most of my time on this thread so this might as well be my first post of the year here. Happy New Year to everyone and let's hope 2012 will be good to all of us.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> ou
> 
> HaHa....yes imitation......long before I was involved with Saabs I was a Peugeot guy....owned more than a few...would stihl be driving one if they could be imported...."Click andClack" hate Peugeots.....and they were fond of saying "The French copy no one........and no one copies the French".........I never listened to those guys......they also were fond of saying "If you don't live in France....don't drive a French car" Twitts!!! Twitts.... I say....



Peugeot, Renault and Citreon, yea I know them all, they wern`t bad as European cars went back in the day. I had a very good French friend that once raced on the Renault racing team for ELF, he loved his little souped up 4 bangers and called my big block V8`s mega monsters. We traded rides one day and I could barely fit in his little Renault and he was lost in my Firebird Formula 400 HO RA MK III. He later told me the first time he floored it in second gear he near messed his pants.....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will make shure it has spark before I send it, condenser also, yep.



Thanks jerry, your a good guy! 
Was on the phone with bowtie, he had a carb box that I thought would fit my saw. Turns out it wont, All well  


Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Happy New Years everyone, my head may not be as big as Robins and I did not likely party as hard as Dan`s buddies but the JD did have some effect. At 4:35 I headed out to the hospital over in Halifax, Victoria General, to drop the wife off for her shift there today. The nurses don`t get the reconition they deserve, she works 12 hrs today cause she had Christmas Day off.



Nurses and several other career fields don't get the recognition they deserve. Tell your wife I said "thanks" to her for all of the times her counterparts here have helped my family with some scrape or another.



ChainsawmanXX said:


> Lol! Thats what I told my girlfriend, I told her "happy new year" she said "its only 11 oclock" when I told her its 2012 here, that were an hour ahead... She was amazed! Hahaha!
> Jerry I hate to ask yet again, but do ya have a coil kicking around forr this 400? Im wanting to get it done to start on my other projects
> 
> I plan on sending you money for shipping
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Coil for a 400 what? I have one for a Echo CS 400. Shoot me a PM if ya need it.


----------



## diggers_dad

This thing was on page 2. Buncha day after slackers.


----------



## diggers_dad

One more bump to make sure we stay on page 1 for a while.

Happy New Year!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Pioneer 400 lol! 


Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Beautiful day here......45 degrees ....clear...sunny...no wind......to nice to be spent under the Saab...wasn't in a technical mood either.......didn't get stepped on by the hoss...he was in a good mood too!! I spent the afternoon sitting in the sun splitting 20"-24" ash firewood with the tractor mounted splitter. That was much more my speed today.....LOL!!!!


----------



## sefh3

No wind there today, eh?? Must be nice. We are dealing with 25-30mph winds here and cloudy. Calling for snow tonight. Lake effect snow so it's unknow what the total might be. Last I heard was only an inch or two but that was two days ago.


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Pioneer 400 lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk




Oh well. Someone will need it eventually.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> No wind there today, eh?? Must be nice. We are dealing with 25-30mph winds here and cloudy. Calling for snow tonight. Lake effect snow so it's unknow what the total might be. Last I heard was only an inch or two but that was two days ago.



getting the same thing here today.Rain wind but 45 for a high today.Now tomorrow a high of 25! :msp_thumbdn: Tuesday a high of 21 and snow both days too! I don't like winter! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

So far today i cut up some wood for fork and knife handles. LOL And cleaned up some jugs. Did the P62,Echo 4000,038 mag,Husky 350 and a 029 all good to go! The one 038 jug went in the trash LOL Not much today but that all I can do.The OL carried in a half cord of wood. And no she wouldn't let me help!Told me to go sit some where! :msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

FOOTBALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The road to the superbowl on the AFC side goes thru new england


----------



## jimdad07

Been rainy this afternoon here and warm. I have had a productive weekend, feels good too. I went and looked at a patch of woods a guy wants cleared out. It's all oak and hickory and perfect firewood sized trees, there are also a few I can use for timbers for the new shop. Figure there's enough wood in that patch to last for a real long time. Of course my MIL thinks I should just buy a load of logs, she just doesn't understand the joy of cutting in the woods all winter. My BIL is going to help me and we will split the wood. Moved some furniture for one of my SILs this morning and I worked on some more saws in the shop, kept cleaning that jug on the 028 Super, it's almost done. The MS260 jug came out pretty nice, you can see where the transfer was but I can run my finger over all of it and not feel any ridges or rough spots, it feels as smooth as the intake side. Hopefully it will be ok. Now it's a matter of waiting for parts for that saw. I might have the 028 running first, you never know.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Peugeot, Renault and Citreon, yea I know them all, they wern`t bad as European cars went back in the day. I had a very good French friend that once raced on the Renault racing team for ELF, he loved his little souped up 4 bangers and called my big block V8`s mega monsters. We traded rides one day and I could barely fit in his little Renault and he was lost in my Firebird Formula 400 HO RA MK III. He later told me the first time he floored it in second gear he near messed his pants.....LOL



HaHaHA!!!!! I bet he did!!!!! There's just no replacement for displacement!!! All those French cars were goofy back in the 60s...four on the tree....LOL!! My first MIL was an avid Citroen driver.....don't know how many she had but the last car they had before the Citroen was a Packard convertable.....and she continued to drive them after they stopped importing them untill all the parts were gone and the parts cars picked bare. Those cars were something else with the hydralic, adjustable, gyro controlled, suspension and the wide front end with a much narrower rear axel....you could actually drive slowly on three wheels. But the part I liked best was the tire changing setup. They didn't come with a jack...they came with a jackstand...when you had to change a tire you put the car all the way to the top of the suspension, install the stand and the let the car all the way down which would pick the flat tire off the gound!! How freeking cool was that??? Typical french logic...you couldn't change a tire if the car didn't run...but then why would you need to!!! LOLOL!!! There was actually a Citroen dealer about 8 miles from here....sold Peugoets too..way the hell out in the sticks.....he was a real fine gentleman......when he died his son took over the business and man.....he could screw up puting free air in a spare tire......in the 80s, when I drove Peugoets I'd buy parts at the only other dealer on the other side of the state rather than go over there!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Been rainy this afternoon here and warm. I have had a productive weekend, feels good too. I went and looked at a patch of woods a guy wants cleared out. It's all oak and hickory and perfect firewood sized trees, there are also a few I can use for timbers for the new shop. Figure there's enough wood in that patch to last for a real long time. Of course my MIL thinks I should just buy a load of logs, she just doesn't understand the joy of cutting in the woods all winter. My BIL is going to help me and we will split the wood. Moved some furniture for one of my SILs this morning and I worked on some more saws in the shop, kept cleaning that jug on the 028 Super, it's almost done. The MS260 jug came out pretty nice, you can see where the transfer was but I can run my finger over all of it and not feel any ridges or rough spots, it feels as smooth as the intake side. Hopefully it will be ok. Now it's a matter of waiting for parts for that saw. I might have the 028 running first, you never know.



Your doing good Jim! Now send me that Husky  How can you breathe in there with that in the shop or close?


----------



## roncoinc

Time to tease JOhn


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time to tease JOhn



Ron your MEEN !  Now send me that 120!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron your MEEN !  Now send me that 120!



witch one ??
thats a pair !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> witch one ??
> thats a pair !



I'll be nice and let you pick LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John needs a mini mac  

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

I bought a Makita 6400 Demo saw.Suppose to need a P&C.You guys know if I can put something bigger on it?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John needs a mini mac
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I just send them to Jim :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I bought a Makita 6400 Demo saw.Suppose to need a P&C.You guys know if I can something bigger on it?



I am pretty sure you can put a 7300, 7900 or a 84cc big bore kit on it. I think your best bet would be the 84cc BB kit from Baileys, hopefully Ron will chime in on this one, he is pretty good with the Dolkita swapouts.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Your doing good Jim! Now send me that Husky  How can you breathe in there with that in the shop or close?



I had to pull the roof off of my shop to clear the air, still not enough. I may need to remove walls to make it stink less.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHA!!!!! I bet he did!!!!! There's just no replacement for displacement!!! All those French cars were goofy back in the 60s...four on the tree....LOL!! My first MIL was an avid Citroen driver.....don't know how many she had but the last car they had before the Citroen was a Packard convertable.....and she continued to drive them after they stopped importing them untill all the parts were gone and the parts cars picked bare. Those cars were something else with the hydralic, adjustable, gyro controlled, suspension and the wide front end with a much narrower rear axel....you could actually drive slowly on three wheels. But the part I liked best was the tire changing setup. They didn't come with a jack...they came with a jackstand...when you had to change a tire you put the car all the way to the top of the suspension, install the stand and the let the car all the way down which would pick the flat tire off the gound!! How freeking cool was that??? Typical french logic...you couldn't change a tire if the car didn't run...but then why would you need to!!! LOLOL!!! There was actually a Citroen dealer about 8 miles from here....sold Peugoets too..way the hell out in the sticks.....he was a real fine gentleman......when he died his son took over the business and man.....he could screw up puting free air in a spare tire......in the 80s, when I drove Peugoets I'd buy parts at the only other dealer on the other side of the state rather than go over there!!



Here's a video of that tire changing process. Interesting! I had no idea.

Amazing, changing tires on Citroen DS, no jack required! - YouTube


----------



## jimdad07

Your shop is looking good Ron. You did a lot of work in there, I think you need to make that fishing trip down here and clean mine up while you're at it. Mine looks terrible right now. Parts every where, if I could only find somebody who knows how to work on saws to clean it up a little?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I just send them to Jim :hmm3grin2orange:



You send them to Mrs. Jim, there is a difference. Mr. Jim is the one doing what he is told.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Your shop is looking good Ron. You did a lot of work in there, I think you need to make that fishing trip down here and clean mine up while you're at it. Mine looks terrible right now. Parts every where, if I could only find somebody who knows how to work on saws to clean it up a little?



I am trying to help you get rid of a smelly one :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I am trying to help you get rid of a smelly one :hmm3grin2orange:



I may let you help me, but I have to prove to Ron and Robin that I will try one out to see if I like it or not before much more bashing. Everybody wants to take my fun away. :msp_mellow:


----------



## Cantdog

Mill_wannabe said:


> Here's a video of that tire changing process. Interesting! I had no idea.
> 
> Amazing, changing tires on Citroen DS, no jack required! - YouTube




Yep that's how it's done on the "Smiling Frog" as we nicknamed them.......I know one old guy who would put his all the way up and put chains on the front wheels and go in to his remote camp in mid winter.....that was very hard on them...he had a lot of problems with CV joints and Hydro hoses!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Sure is quiet in here. Bump


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Sure is quiet in here. Bump



Wanna start a fight? 
Dogs are better then cats  
Toilet paper is suppose to roll down.. not over
Chevys better then ford...
And blondes are better 


Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

I was over on nhlogga's husqred thread trying to start a fight but nobody wanted to LOL .


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Wanna start a fight?
> Dogs are better then cats
> Toilet paper is suppose to roll down.. not over
> Chevys better then ford...
> And blondes are better
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



My cat can kick your dog's arse!
Real men use rolls of emery cloth with shards of glass embedded in it!!
Your Chevy is a turd truck!!! (Even though I own a good one)
Farm girls are better no matter what color their hair is!!!!

This was not sent from a LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

No go with the firewood guy's either .


----------



## jimdad07

Getting so all of these saw nuts want to cuddle. Pitiful.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> I was over on nhlogga's husqred thread trying to start a fight but nobody wanted to LOL .



Your not right 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> My cat can kick your dog's arse!
> Real men use rolls of emery cloth with shards of glass embedded in it!!
> Your Chevy is a turd truck!!! (Even though I own a good one)
> Farm girls are better no matter what color their hair is!!!!
> 
> This was not sent from a LS670 using Tapatalk



 
I gotta agree with the farm girl... how old is your daughter again? Hahahaha

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I gotta agree with the farm girl... how old is your daughter again? Hahahaha
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



She's a little out of your league at 3, I bet when she gets a little older I will have to lock her in a tower to keep all the perverts away.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> She's a little out of your league at 3, I bet when she gets a little older I will have to lock her in a tower to keep all the perverts away.



Damn, sorry man. I thought you were older then that! Now i feel like a perv! Haha 


Ooohh danny boy! Haaha

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

HaHa ! I just put my 20 yr old on a plane to an island :hmm3grin2orange: True story !


----------



## tbone75

You guys are just about nuts :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> No go with the firewood guy's either .



It is nearly as quiet on here as it is over at A&L, can`t start anything anywhere these days....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Damn, sorry man. I thought you were older then that! Now i feel like a perv! Haha
> 
> 
> Ooohh danny boy! Haaha
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



It's okay Jacob, I have a good sense of humor and know you were only joking. I am 29, going to be 30 on the 22nd of this month. I have a 4 year old boy and a 3 year old girl.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> HaHa ! I just put my 20 yr old on a plane to an island :hmm3grin2orange: True story !



:banghead: haha! 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> HaHa ! I just put my 20 yr old on a plane to an island :hmm3grin2orange: True story !



:msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> HaHa ! I just put my 20 yr old on a plane to an island :hmm3grin2orange: True story !



:msp_blink:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It's okay Jacob, I have a good sense of humor and know you were only joking. I am 29, going to be 30 on the 22nd of this month. I have a 4 year old boy and a 3 year old girl.



Dang punk kid.I am already retired :hmm3grin2orange: Not by choice!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Dang punk kid.I am already retired :hmm3grin2orange: Not by choice!



I get that attitude from time to time, I grew up pretty fast and was settled down by the time I was 22. There are a few older guys at work who hate having to work under me on some jobs because of my age, for the most part though most of them respect what I have learned about the trade in the last 7 years.

Dang Punk middle aged guy.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> It's okay Jacob, I have a good sense of humor and know you were only joking. I am 29, going to be 30 on the 22nd of this month. I have a 4 year old boy and a 3 year old girl.



My neice is turning 7 this week... i cant believe how fast it goes!! 

John, do you have any kids? never heard you talk of any of em. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> My neice is turning 7 this week... i cant believe how fast it goes!!
> 
> John, do you have any kids? never heard you talk of any of em.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



He has a step son he adores :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> He has a step son he adores :hmm3grin2orange:



It keeps him busy fixing all his mess ups at least  

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I am pretty sure you can put a 7300, 7900 or a 84cc big bore kit on it. I think your best bet would be the 84cc BB kit from Baileys, hopefully Ron will chime in on this one, he is pretty good with the Dolkita swapouts.



Dont see any reason it wouldnt work.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Your shop is looking good Ron. You did a lot of work in there, I think you need to make that fishing trip down here and clean mine up while you're at it. Mine looks terrible right now. Parts every where, if I could only find somebody who knows how to work on saws to clean it up a little?



If you didnt spend so much time working on mini macs you would have time ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dang punk kid.I am already retired :hmm3grin2orange: Not by choice!



I'm also retarded like john


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> My neice is turning 7 this week... i cant believe how fast it goes!!
> 
> John, do you have any kids? never heard you talk of any of em.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Yep 2 grown Daughters.One married and the other almost married. LOL The oldest is almost 28 the other is 23.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm also retarded like john



Yes you is too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

30 years old,,man,that was over 30 yrs ago !


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> If you didnt spend so much time working on mini macs you would have time ! LOL



I took a step back from working on the mini-macs to make room for a Husky .

BTW, how do you like those 268XP's? It seems well built except for the orange on it, but I guess that can't be helped.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> 30 years old,,man,that was over 30 yrs ago !



1 year old, that was almost 30 years ago.


----------



## tbone75

Ron you box up that 120 yet? :hmm3grin2orange: You need my address? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Ron you box up that 120 yet? :hmm3grin2orange: You need my address? LOL



I would mail you mine John but it's a part of my body. Going to get some woods time next weekend, start on that patch of woods Sunday.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I would mail you mine John but it's a part of my body. Going to get some woods time next weekend, start on that patch of woods Sunday.



You only have one.Ron has many! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Its not like i even need another saw! LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

"I can quit at any time." Ever heard that before?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You only have one.Ron has many! LOL



I only got TWO 120's ..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep that's how it's done on the "Smiling Frog" as we nicknamed them.......I know one old guy who would put his all the way up and put chains on the front wheels and go in to his remote camp in mid winter.....that was very hard on them...he had a lot of problems with CV joints and Hydro hoses!!!!LOL!!!



The 2CV was a real buggy, built like a jeep with a 425cc 12hp opposed "flat type" engine that had a torsion bar suspension that could be "wound up" to increase ground clearance. One model I rode in actually had two engines in it, one front and one rear, it was a all wheel drive sort of off roader, they only weighed around 12500 lbs and were like a mountain goat, independant suspension helped get it over very uneven ground.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I only got TWO 120's ..



:hmm3grin2orange: OK then I won't ask no more :hmm3grin2orange: I will find one some time? L(OL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 2CV was a real buggy, built like a jeep with a 425cc 12hp opposed "flat type" engine that had a torsion bar suspension that could be "wound up" to increase ground clearance. One model I rode in actually had two engines in it, one front and one rear, it was a all wheel drive sort of off roader, they only weighed around 12500 lbs and were like a mountain goat, independant suspension helped get it over very uneven ground.



I would like one of them !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ron ya got any other 50-60cc dollys for sale? Pm me if ya do  

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would like one of them !



They were a blast to go off roading with, they sort of flowed over rough terrain, most of my buddies and I were running 50`s era Willies with solid live axles and leaf springs, the 2CV`s could run circles around them


----------



## jimdad07

Those sound like a wild vehicle to run. They don't make cars or trucks like that any more. In some respects the vehicles we have now are a lot better, but they have a long way to go to have the character that a lot of older vars and trucks have.


----------



## roncoinc

Sachs Dolmar 120 / 120S / 120SI | eBay


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Those sound like a wild vehicle to run. They don't make cars or trucks like that any more. In some respects the vehicles we have now are a lot better, but they have a long way to go to have the character that a lot of older vars and trucks have.



I like the older the best! 60s-70s!!!


----------



## tbone75

I want 2 more Dolmars.One bigger and one smaller.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Sachs Dolmar 120 / 120S / 120SI | eBay



That's a nice saw, but man, I don't know if a person should buy it with the disabled primer bulb. LOL That's not a bad price if it's an si.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Sachs Dolmar 120 / 120S / 120SI | eBay



That is a 120 Super, pull choke with a left side rear push primer on it, I have a 120, 120Super just like the one in the add and a 120Si plus a 6800 which is just an updated 120Si.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's a nice saw, but man, I don't know if a person should buy it with the disabled primer bulb. LOL That's not a bad price if it's an si.



Not a Si.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I want 2 more Dolmars.One bigger and one smaller.



I just want a couple more bigger ones, I let a 153 and a 166 slip through my hands a couple years back.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just want a couple more bigger ones, I let a 153 and a 166 slip through my hands a couple years back.



:banghead:

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not a Si.



You know your SD's very well Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

Ron how is a 266XP ? Good one of so so?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You know your SD's very well Jerry.



I should....LOL
I did a lot of work on them when we had a great SD dealer selling them here, he did not have a mechanic and tried to do all the rebuild work himself, he could not keep up with it all and I filled in what he could not keep up with. He did not like doing more than carb rebuilds, clutches, oilers and tune ups.


----------



## jimdad07

Have a good night guys, it's time for me to turn in.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Have a good night guys, it's time for me to turn in.



Nite Jim


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron how is a 266XP ? Good one of so so?



They are very good saws,


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jerry.. i thought i raised you better then that! Owning that orange turd an what not  

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jerry.. i thought i raised you better then that! Owning that orange turd an what not
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



You have to own at least one so that you know how horrible they really are....LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jerry.. i thought i raised you better then that! Owning that orange turd an what not
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



If Jerry said its a good saw.It must be one hell of a saw!


----------



## tbone75

Glad to hear that! I just bought one that needs a little work. LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I own a 181... not for long though haha! 
Congrats on the saw john! Like ya need more saws though!  

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

The 266 doesen't sound like it needs much? I am hopeful LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I own a 181... not for long though haha!
> Congrats on the saw john! Like ya need more saws though!
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Well?....... No i don't need any more?But I want many more! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Glad to hear that! I just bought one that needs a little work. LOL



My cutting buddy,"Doug", is a dyed in ther wool Husqvarna man and the 266 is his favorite saw. He has worked the woods of New Brunswick and Nova Scotia and always run the Huskies. When I first met him he only had one pathetic 266, it was getting a little haggered and he could not find parts for it from local dealers. I felt bad for him and said I could find anything he needed. Well he said he would really like one or more good running 266`s but that would be near impossible to find. I laughed and after a few searches had found 5 like new 266`s from all across North America. In short order he had 4 of them and we rebuilt his old 266 to as good as new or better with NOS parts, today he would say that I could do anything with a saw. He often watches patiently as I tear down and rebuild saws, he even has attempted a couple rebuilds himself but draws the line at porting them. He just won`t even try porting as he does not believe his hands are steady or well trained for that type of work, he just lets me do it for him....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My cutting buddy,"Doug", is a dyed in ther wool Husqvarna man and the 266 is his favorite saw. He has worked the woods of New Brunswick and Nova Scotia and always run the Huskies. When I first met him he only had one pathetic 266, it was getting a little haggered and he could not find parts for it from local dealers. I felt bad for him and said I could find anything he needed. Well he said he would really like one or more good running 266`s but that would be near impossible to find. I laughed and after a few searches had found 5 like new 266`s from all across North America. In short order he had 4 of them and we rebuilt his old 266 to as good as new or better with NOS parts, today he would say that I could do anything with a saw. He often watches patiently as I tear down and rebuild saws, he even has attempted a couple rebuilds himself but draws the line at porting them. He just won`t even try porting as he does not believe his hands are steady or well trained for that type of work, he just lets me do it for him....LOL



Sounds very good to me! I don't blame him for not porting with you around! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Only thing I think it needs is a brake handle.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only thing I think it needs is a brake handle.



The plastic ones are still available new but the metal handle ones are not unless you can find NOS ones like I just happened upon. When I was searching for 266 parts for Dougs saws I found a dealer that had 3 complete NOS metal handle starter sides and 2 sides with no handles but all of them had the real scarce brake bands, so I bought them all...LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron ya got any other 50-60cc dollys for sale? Pm me if ya do
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



How about a DCS 520i? Completely stock and ready to rock!



tbone75 said:


> I want 2 more Dolmars.One bigger and one smaller.



I have a PS 34 and a DCS 401...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The plastic ones are still available new but the metal handle ones are not unless you can find NOS ones like I just happened upon. When I was searching for 266 parts for Dougs saws I found a dealer that had 3 complete NOS metal handle starter sides and 2 sides with no handles but all of them had the real scarce brake bands, so I bought them all...LOL



I hope it don't need to many parts!May be hard to find?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> How about a DCS 520i? Completely stock and ready to rock!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a PS 34 and a DCS 401...



May have to check them out? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> How about a DCS 520i? Completely stock and ready to rock!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a PS 34 and a DCS 401...



Watta doing tom marc? Can i give you a ring? 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I hope it don't need to many parts!May be hard to find?



Parts for the 266 are getting harder to find but are still out there and some aftermarket parts are showing up plus used stuff can sometimes be found. The dealer I found had some more stuff for them so I took it all for Doug, he is a worse hoarder than I.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting late here, time to pack it up for tonight, nite all.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Time to hit the hay, 6 oclock comes early. 
Night fellas

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Trying to get some sleep? Should have took one of them pills tonight :bang:


----------



## dancan

I see the ZZZSlackers are doing what they do best .


----------



## dancan

Maybe I should buy myself some floppy eared bunny slippers ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Maybe I should buy myself some floppy eared bunny slippers ?



 
Zzzzzzzz!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.There is snow on the ground out there! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

And nothing in New England. Weird!


----------



## tbone75

Woke up it was 40 yesterday.Wake up today its 25!Normal Ohio weather


----------



## dancan

41 going to 48 and nothing but green lawns here .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 41 going to 48 and nothing but green lawns here .



It should be the other way around up there :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

It was almost 60 yesterday, started cooling off in the afternoon. It's 27 outside now. Brrrrrr. Us southern boys don't like the cold real well.

Mornin' all and best of 2012 to ya.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> It was almost 60 yesterday, started cooling off in the afternoon. It's 27 outside now. Brrrrrr. Us southern boys don't like the cold real well.
> 
> Mornin' all and best of 2012 to ya.



I don't like cold either! My Mom down in Fla. told me yesterday it was getting down to 32 last night down there! She thinks its cold at 70 LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

I like it around 50 to 60 for the high and brisk in the morning. 

How's the back, John?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I like it around 50 to 60 for the high and brisk in the morning.
> 
> How's the back, John?



Back is not working yet  Another normal night of up and down. If you need a Echo 4000 or Stihl 029 jug or Husky 350 let me know! I don't need them.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Back is not working yet  Another normal night of up and down. If you need a Echo 4000 or Stihl 029 jug or Husky 350 let me know! I don't need them.



Trying to send me a Husky?!?!:msp_ohmy:

I thought we were being friendly.:yoyo:


----------



## diggers_dad

I could have slept good last night if I were given the chance. Had to go to work around 2 p.m. yesterday and was on the run for the rest of the day / night. Gotta go in sometime today and do paperwork. Ughhh. The government would shut down without paperwork.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Trying to send me a Husky?!?!:msp_ohmy:
> 
> I thought we were being friendly.:yoyo:



OK no Huskys :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

Truth be told, and I know I'm gonna pay for this, Husky makes a good saw and I like the 350. It has good balance and power and I hear it really rocks if you port it. I tried real hard to talk a guy out of a 346 XP last week with a bad p/c, but he wouldn't budge. If there weren't so many Stihl dealers around here I might run Husky. 

I had a 350 a few years back and I had no complaints at all with it.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Truth be told, and I know I'm gonna pay for this, Husky makes a good saw and I like the 350. It has good balance and power and I hear it really rocks if you port it. I tried real hard to talk a guy out of a 346 XP last week with a bad p/c, but he wouldn't budge. If there weren't so many Stihl dealers around here I might run Husky.
> 
> I had a 350 a few years back and I had no complaints at all with it.



They are still my favorite saw LOL And yes a ported one is a lot of fun to run!That light and a lot of power! My 346 is just crazy fun to run!After Mastermind worked it over!


----------



## tbone75

I can't say anything bad about a Stihl.Well the pro saws!They are some well made saws.If my 046 was just a bit lighter I would run it a lot more!Man that thing cuts! I do like most any saw?


----------



## diggers_dad

The smaller Stihls are all clamshell design. A good clamshell but still a clamshell. 

Gotta take care of a few things. I'll check back in later.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> The smaller Stihls are all clamshell design. A good clamshell but still a clamshell.
> 
> Gotta take care of a few things. I'll check back in later.



Yep me too.Got to do something today? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

I would hang onto that 350 stuff john,most you find have bad top ends,you may need it.

40 deg out and cleaning out back of car,fingers so cold i cut myself and didnt know it  
thats how bad the CT is..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Having a horrible day today, im packing a house today, and its a total mess with trash everywhere. The guy has an old poulan laying out back, and a brand new 290 flippy cap. Im gonna have to see if he wants to part with the poopin poulan  

Hope everyone else is having a good day!  
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> I would hang onto that 350 stuff john,most you find have bad top ends,you may need it.
> 
> 40 deg out and cleaning out back of car,fingers so cold i cut myself and didnt know it
> thats how bad the CT is..



The same here in NJ ron. 
The wind is making it horrible. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## sefh3

Get the flippy cap too. They all need love. We ended up with about an inch of snow this morning. Just enough to cover the green grass.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I would hang onto that 350 stuff john,most you find have bad top ends,you may need it.
> 
> 40 deg out and cleaning out back of car,fingers so cold i cut myself and didnt know it
> thats how bad the CT is..



I have 2 usable jugs so I will keep one of them for sure.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Get the flippy cap too. They all need love. We ended up with about an inch of snow this morning. Just enough to cover the green grass.



We have close to an inch and still snowing. :bang:


----------



## tbone75

I know how you feel Ron.My fingers do the same chit when it gets down to 40? Never use to? i am just a broken down mess :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know how you feel Ron.My fingers do the same chit when it gets down to 40? Never use to? i am just a broken down mess :hmm3grin2orange:



Holy crap batman,40 deg, that`s a heat wave,...well its a good deal above freezing, it is freezing most of the time up here.Hands don`t get cold til its below freezing a good bit, what you got flowing in those veins?.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Holy crap batman,40 deg, that`s a heat wave,...well its a good deal above freezing, it is freezing most of the time up here.Hands don`t get cold til its below freezing a good bit, what you got flowing in those veins?.....LOL



Not much I guess? LOL


----------



## sachsmo

diggers_dad said:


> The smaller Stihls are all clamshell design. A good clamshell but still a clamshell.
> 
> Gotta take care of a few things. I'll check back in later.



Har, har, har,


Damned crap 125/797 clamshell pieces of chit!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not much I guess? LOL



Guess you need some antifreeze in there or you could induce some alcohol in there, I hear it don`t freeze but I don`t know for shure.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess you need some antifreeze in there or you could induce some alcohol in there, I hear it don`t freeze but I don`t know for shure.....LOL



:msp_confused: I don't remember being that cold when I drank? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Off to Wally World to pick up my sleeping pills! May sleep tonight? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Off to Wally World to pick up my sleeping pills! May sleep tonight? :hmm3grin2orange:



The mail lady left me a box that came from Ohio today, I will be doing some measureing later today.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Holy crap batman,40 deg, that`s a heat wave,...well its a good deal above freezing, it is freezing most of the time up here.Hands don`t get cold til its below freezing a good bit, what you got flowing in those veins?.....LOL



Thats the problem Jerry,not much flowing.
the carpal tunnel is so bad in both wrists i dont feel much anyway and when the fingers get cool about no feeling.
permanent nerve damage.


----------



## diggers_dad

sachsmo said:


> Har, har, har,
> 
> 
> Damned crap 125/797 clamshell pieces of chit!



I'm lost on the 125/797. What's that?


----------



## diggers_dad

The thread is dropping. Slackers...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats the problem Jerry,not much flowing.
> the carpal tunnel is so bad in both wrists i dont feel much anyway and when the fingers get cool about no feeling.
> permanent nerve damage.



I think our climate keeps us conditioned to the cold, our digits require a higher blood flow to keep them working. I suffer from carpel tunnel also, this year I had no feeling in my right thumb, it has mostly returned now since I have not been working as much or as hard as I did this past summer.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The mail lady left me a box that came from Ohio today, I will be doing some measureing later today.



Took long enough? Christmas time I guess?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats the problem Jerry,not much flowing.
> the carpal tunnel is so bad in both wrists i dont feel much anyway and when the fingers get cool about no feeling.
> permanent nerve damage.



That is what one Dr. said about my back.Because them bones don't have any cushion no more it messed up the nerves? My OL has CT bad too.After weaving baskets for over 20 years.


----------



## tbone75

I did a little sucking up today.Seeing how I got 3 more saws on the way LOL I got the OL a new camera for when the baby gets here tomorrow unless her Daughter goes into labor tonight? So I should be good for a while. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is what one Dr. said about my back.Because them bones don't have any cushion no more it messed up the nerves? My OL has CT bad too.After weaving baskets for over 20 years.



I would certainly think so, once the back has been damaged there is little that can be done currently, drugs mask the pain but there is no cure with them, fusion of a couple vertebre can help in some cases but only if it is a couple of adjoining discs. Not everyone was born with a strong back and we all can damage the discs at some point no matter how strong we think we are.
I can see anyone having the CT problem that uses their hands repetitively for all those number of years. I have used/misused my hands and body all my life so its no surprise I am wearing out.,


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I did a little sucking up today.Seeing how I got 3 more saws on the way LOL I got the OL a new camera for when the baby gets here tomorrow unless her Daughter goes into labor tonight? So I should be good for a while. :hmm3grin2orange:



Never hurts to do a little sucking up with the little woman, even when they say flattery gets you no where, they are lieing......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never hurts to do a little sucking up with the little woman, even when they say flattery gets you no where, they are lieing......LOL



She never says anything about the saws.Bit it couldn't hurt LOL I got her a fugi something 18X zoom 14 MP.Looks nice LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> I'm lost on the 125/797. What's that?



Mcculloch 125, mcculloch 797 both 6+ cube  

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> She never says anything about the saws.Bit it couldn't hurt LOL I got her a fugi something 18X zoom 14 MP.Looks nice LOL



Damn john, you spent some money! You should have asked me, I had a nice one I would of sold ya  

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

I am trying to find another Dolmar yet LOL Got the smaller one covered.Now for the bigger one LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> She never says anything about the saws.Bit it couldn't hurt LOL I got her a fugi something 18X zoom 14 MP.Looks nice LOL



Possibly a S 2800 HD, they are a really nice camera, my sister in law has one and it takes great pix.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Damn john, you spent some money! You should have asked me, I had a nice one I would of sold ya
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Now you tell me :bang: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Possibly a S 2800 HD, they are a really nice camera, my sister in law has one and it takes great pix.



S2940 Had to go look. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I also wanted a nice to take on some trips! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Now you tell me :bang: :hmm3grin2orange:



It would have taken me awhile to get it out to ya,, as im gonna be gone from home for another 2-3 weeks. Lol
Jerry what did ya get accomplished today?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Anybody wanna do a wt build off with me?  

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> It would have taken me awhile to get it out to ya,, as im gonna be gone from home for another 2-3 weeks. Lol
> Jerry what did ya get accomplished today?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



It was a heavy downpouring rainy day here so I took down all the inside Chrismas decorationd and packed them all away, took out the tree and cleaned up all the mess..
Got to do a couple of oil changes tonight on some of the gear.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> S2940 Had to go look. LOL



Ok, don`t know that one but I bet its just as nice.

I checked them out and they are sold at the Walmart stores up here.
It also appears that the 2900 is just the newer model of the same 2800, they both have the same features and look exactly alike.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was a heavy downpouring rainy day here so I took down all the inside Chrismas decorationd and packed them all away, took out the tree and cleaned up all the mess..
> Got to do a couple of oil changes tonight on some of the gear.





Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Opps didnt type anything! Lol 

Sounds like ya had a good day jerry! 
This house that were packing today is horrible. Im working on the garage now. It usually only takes me about an hour, maybe two to pack a garage... This one is taking me two. There is one small path going through this 15x25 garage  
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I did a little sucking up today.Seeing how I got 3 more saws on the way LOL I got the OL a new camera for when the baby gets here tomorrow unless her Daughter goes into labor tonight? So I should be good for a while. :hmm3grin2orange:



Smart man.



pioneerguy600 said:


> I would certainly think so, once the back has been damaged there is little that can be done currently, drugs mask the pain but there is no cure with them, fusion of a couple vertebre can help in some cases but only if it is a couple of adjoining discs. Not everyone was born with a strong back and we all can damage the discs at some point no matter how strong we think we are.
> I can see anyone having the CT problem that uses their hands repetitively for all those number of years. I have used/misused my hands and body all my life so its no surprise I am wearing out.,



Yep, my past is starting to catch up. I had to explain to a 29 year old pup how an injury really doesn't hurt until the 3rd day after. I asked "You never been in a good bar fight or a wreck or somethin'?" 

"Nope."

How do you get to be 29 and NOT have been in a good fight or SOMETHING?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Opps didnt type anything! Lol
> 
> Sounds like ya had a good day jerry!
> This house that were packing today is horrible. Im working on the garage now. It usually only takes me about an hour, maybe two to pack a garage... This one is taking me two. There is one small path going through this 15x25 garage
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



LOL, People are such packrats these days, ...I know cause when they ask me to do an install there is often not enough room for me to wiggle in and certainy not enough room for me to work, no room for tool layout or to get the product itself into position and this is inside their homes, not out in the packrats garage....LOL


----------



## dancan

I see Ron was being mean to a Stihl owner . LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Opps didnt type anything! Lol
> 
> Sounds like ya had a good day jerry!
> This house that were packing today is horrible. Im working on the garage now. It usually only takes me about an hour, maybe two to pack a garage... This one is taking me two. There is one small path going through this 15x25 garage
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Sounds like my little workshop. I've got it so crammed full of crap that me and the boy can barely work in there at the same time. Can't get to half of my tools!



ChainsawmanXX said:


> Mcculloch 125, mcculloch 797 both 6+ cube
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Oh. You could probably fit a 021 short block INSIDE one of those cylinders.



ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anybody wanna do a wt build off with me?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Whatcha thinkin'?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Sounds like my little workshop. I've got it so crammed full of crap that me and the boy can barely work in there at the same time. Can't get to half of my tools!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. You could probably fit a 021 short block INSIDE one of those cylinders.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha thinkin'?



My dad usually has a ##### fit when a tool is still sitting on the bench not put away, or stuff on the floor. He doesnt like owning "junk" but i am sort of a packrat I get it from my mom... And it drives my dad nuts!  

Im getting a wildthing off of john, and im gonna be porting it and doing some speacial work  didnt know if someone wanted to join me in a build off? 
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL, People are such packrats these days, ...I know cause when they ask me to do an install there is often not enough room for me to wiggle in and certainy not enough room for me to work, no room for tool layout or to get the product itself into position and this is inside their homes, not out in the packrats garage....LOL



Most people we move, are not that bad... But military people are usually the nastiest and worse! 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> My dad usually has a ##### fit when a tool is still sitting on the bench not put away, or stuff on the floor. He doesnt like owning "junk" but i am sort of a packrat I get it from my mom... And it drives my dad nuts!
> 
> Im getting a wildthing off of john, and im gonna be porting it and doing some speacial work  didnt know if someone wanted to join me in a build off?
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Hmmmmm.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok, don`t know that one but I bet its just as nice.
> 
> I checked them out and they are sold at the Walmart stores up here.
> It also appears that the 2900 is just the newer model of the same 2800, they both have the same features and look exactly alike.



Yep Wally world special! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Hmmmmm.....





Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hmmmmm.....



Go get him Marc!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Go get him Marc!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



 
This will be my first time messing with the port numbers. So it will be intresting  

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> This will be my first time messing with the port numbers. So it will be intresting
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Just open both sides and let it rip! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The only saw work I got done today was put some in a box. LOL Then went and spent a bunch of money!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey slackers, whatta yall doing... Dishes?  hahah

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you open that box yet?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Just open both sides and let it rip! :hmm3grin2orange:



Have you ported one? 
Iv heard even when ya take them plates out of the transfer they run hella better
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Have you ported one?
> Iv heard even when ya take them plates out of the transfer they run hella better
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Nope not yet? To busy with other saws! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Nope not yet? To busy with other saws! LOL



 maybe ill have to send this saw back to you? Haha

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Zzzzzz

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch95100

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> maybe ill have to send this saw back to you? Haha
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



:hmm3grin2orange: I wouldn't get it done till next year! Maybe?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I wouldn't get it done till next year! Maybe?



After I port it! It would probably be a year till ya get it back! Haha
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Hey John, I got to see that 038 that Ron picked up for you today. Looks like a great project to me. It needs work, but for the price... Ron is less than thrilled to have it around, I think he wants to ship it soon. :hmm3grin2orange:

I stopped by Ron's shop thois afternoon, and he helped my son get his Jonsereds 451e fixed up with some parts. He even let my son run the throttle on his Meyerized Husky 394! Talk about infecting a boy with CAD!


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Have you ported one?
> Iv heard even when ya take them plates out of the transfer they run hella better
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I ported one with the plates but left the plates in. I haven't messed with the timing except I did lower the floor on the exhaust a tad on that one. It screams!

Still thinking about it, but I don't know if my limited knowledge of timing and porting would be of any benefit to you...


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Hey John, I got to see that 038 that Ron picked up for you today. Looks like a great project to me. It needs work, but for the price... Ron is less than thrilled to have it around, I think he wants to ship it soon. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I stopped by Ron's shop thois afternoon, and he helped my son get his Jonsereds 451e fixed up with some parts. He even let my son run the throttle on his Meyerized Husky 394! Talk about infecting a boy with CAD!



:hmm3grin2orange: Now that would have been fun! Lucky son of a gun! I know how well Ron likes them Stihls LOL He will likely send it out soon so he don't have to look at it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you open that box yet?



Yep,...I took it over to the shop with me and there was a cylinder in there with the piston, 026 I think. I measured up the new piston and found as I suspected,...its a direct fit into the PP500 that is an open port cylinder. I am running windowed pistons in my 500`s but the purists think that is blasphemy, the pistons in the 500 are full skirted without windows. The windowed pistons actually work better and creat better compression but many PP500 owners won`t change their minds and run them.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Well im single again guys  
Hahaha gonna stay that way for alittle bitt... Its all johns fault, he curssed me! 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...I took it over to the shop with me and there was a cylinder in there with the piston, 026 I think. I measured up the new piston and found as I suspected,...its a direct fit into the PP500 that is an open port cylinder. I am running windowed pistons in my 500`s but the purists think that is blasphemy, the pistons in the 500 are full skirted without windows. The windowed pistons actually work better and creat better compression but many PP500 owners won`t change their minds and run them.



I was told that jug was a 028? No big deal I am sure you can use it some time? LOL That piston is a direct fit! Great news! I think I put an extra pin in there for it?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well im single again guys
> Hahaha gonna stay that way for alittle bitt... Its all johns fault, he curssed me!
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



How can I be to blame? Never met her? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> How can I be to blame? Never met her? :hmm3grin2orange:



Not sure, I had to blame someone. Hahaha sorry it was you john, I could blame ron... But hed just get meaaan! 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I was told that jug was a 028? No big deal I am sure you can use it some time? LOL That piston is a direct fit! Great news! I think I put an extra pin in there for it?



Well that`s a possibility also, I really did not check it out closely, they are the same bore so I just have to check the top of the head for a pin that attaches the top cover on the 026, if its an 028 then the hole for the cover bolt is on the right top, there is an extra pin in there. I was most excited to get to measuring up the piston and hardly looked at the cylinder. This is great news for all the guys out there looking for direct fit pistons for the PP500.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well that`s a possibility also, I really did not check it out closely, they are the same bore so I just have to check the top of the head for a pin that attaches the top cover on the 026, if its an 028 then the hole for the cover bolt is on the right top, there is an extra pin in there. I was most excited to get to measuring up the piston and hardly looked at the cylinder. This is great news for all the guys out there looking for direct fit pistons for the PP500.



Dang Jerry!Now they be even harder to find! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang Jerry!Now they be even harder to find! :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL,...That is why I hoarded up a bunch of em before I let the cat outa the bag....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...That is why I hoarded up a bunch of em before I let the cat outa the bag....LOL



I've been watching for more of them for you.But no luck yet?


----------



## tbone75

How hard is it to find Dolmar 111 parts?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How hard is it to find Dolmar 111 parts?



A lot of that stuff can still be found new from any Dolmar dealer or through Makita repair centers. There are a couple of sponsors on here that are a great source of parts for those saws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A lot of that stuff can still be found new from any Dolmar dealer or through Makita repair centers. There are a couple of sponsors on here that are a great source of parts for those saws.



Very good to hear LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Very good to hear LOL



You got one or thinking about getting one? I have its bigger brother, the 115 .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got one or thinking about getting one? I have its bigger brother, the 115 .



:hmm3grin2orange: Yep I found one.But it needs some work!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I see Ron was being mean to a Stihl owner . LOL



What you talking about there canmedian ??


----------



## tbone75

Guys i am going to bed! i done took one of them pills and I am getting some sleep!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guys i am going to bed! i done took one of them pills and I am getting some sleep!



Good Nite John


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Hey John, I got to see that 038 that Ron picked up for you today. Looks like a great project to me. It needs work, but for the price... Ron is less than thrilled to have it around, I think he wants to ship it soon. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I stopped by Ron's shop thois afternoon, and he helped my son get his Jonsereds 451e fixed up with some parts. He even let my son run the throttle on his Meyerized Husky 394! Talk about infecting a boy with CAD!



Everybody that has played with the "meyerized monster " has been impressed 
how you like the engraving on the top ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Guys i am going to bed! i done took one of them pills and I am getting some sleep!



Good nite John boy.
Good nite Dan bubba.


----------



## roncoinc

Nite Ron you rascal


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Nite Ron you rascal



Nite Ron, you rascal....LOL

Time for me to pack it in also, nite all.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

OK, day shift! Up and at 'em! Back to work today, no more slackin'!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Geez , I guess it's the floppy eared bunny slippers for me .
Them stihl sleepin' ZZZSlackers don't need um yet .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> What you talking about there canmedian ??



Spanky and his xp killer LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey,...what`s all the racket about,...geeze, I can hear it over the din the diesels are makin.....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' all. 14 degrees outside. 78 inside. Guess I'll be in the house most of the day!!

Hey John, did you know the Dolmar 111i and the Makita DCS 520i are the same animal in different colors? The 520i I'm sending up to you doesn't need any work, although I'm sure that won't stop you...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning check in... Im still alive  
Talked to a couple of friends of mine, and my dads. I might be going into the mountains of virginia to cut timber this summer. It will be good for me, went out there to visit the guy and loved it out there. 
Besides, I miss cutting trees. 
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

Last nite besides harrassing stihl lovers and you guys i had myself some electronic fun ..

42 in plasma tv wouldnt turn on.
on the power board i found a mosfet with one leg unsoldered due to some evident sparking..looked like a poor job from the factory.
so i soldered it up.
pluigged it in and got to enjoy the fireworks and smoke show !! LOL !! :msp_biggrin:
power board is unfixable now 
my misteak was not testing that piece and it's companion,i saw a flaw and went for it,like fixing a saw without finding out why it broke ?
could have fixed it for $20 in parts now it's $125.. tho i dont think thats bad for a 42 inch plasma,total investment ?


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Last nite besides harrassing stihl lovers and you guys i had myself some electronic fun ..
> could have fixed it for $20 in parts now it's $125..



I have been there and done that SOOOOO many times... I feel your pain.:bang:


----------



## tbone75

I like that saw Marc!Same thing is great!One to use and one to play with sounds great to me!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Last nite besides harrassing stihl lovers and you guys i had myself some electronic fun ..
> 
> 42 in plasma tv wouldnt turn on.
> on the power board i found a mosfet with one leg unsoldered due to some evident sparking..looked like a poor job from the factory.
> so i soldered it up.
> pluigged it in and got to enjoy the fireworks and smoke show !! LOL !! :msp_biggrin:
> power board is unfixable now
> my misteak was not testing that piece and it's companion,i saw a flaw and went for it,like fixing a saw without finding out why it broke ?
> could have fixed it for $20 in parts now it's $125.. tho i dont think thats bad for a 42 inch plasma,total investment ?



To bad your not closer to me! I would buy a couple and pay you to fix them! LOL I don't have one of them yet.A while back I could have got a big one for 50.00 ! But not knowing where to get it worked on I didn't buy it.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I like that saw Marc!Same thing is great!One to use and one to play with sounds great to me!



You're a bigger saw whore than I am...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> You're a bigger saw whore than I am...



I got the CAD BAD!


----------



## diggers_dad

I'm headed to the Post Office to send some boxes to Ohio. 

Someone keep John out of trouble and away from the Huskys.


----------



## tbone75

Even worse I like playing with these demo saws too!  I may have to see what else I can send your way? :msp_w00t: I need more room LOL


----------



## tbone75

Still cold outside! Only up to 15 right now! I am staying inside today for sure! LOL Got a couple new lights to put up in the basement.As soon as I can get me moving? LOL I got some sleep but I am paying for it big time now! What to do sleep or feel a little better body wise?


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of slackers today! I got to do it all myself today! :hmm3grin2orange: I got my new piston for the 044/046 plus a 36" bar for the P52/62 today! Dang I need to get busy! :biggrin:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> What a bunch of slackers today! I got to do it all myself today! :hmm3grin2orange: I got my new piston for the 044/046 plus a 36" bar for the P52/62 today! Dang I need to get busy! :biggrin:



Dang john, you do need to get busy! You should also post a rebuild thread on the pioneer 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> To bad your not closer to me! I would buy a couple and pay you to fix them! LOL I don't have one of them yet.A while back I could have got a big one for 50.00 ! But not knowing where to get it worked on I didn't buy it.



This one today came out MUCH betterer


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> This one today came out MUCH betterer



Very nice Ron! Looks like one of them movies I like on there? LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dang john, you do need to get busy! You should also post a rebuild thread on the pioneer
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



A rebuild thread would take way to long. LOL I will just post pics when it done. I need to get lots of stuff done.But the body will only let me do so much :bang: I just have to go with the flow. Everything just takes me 3 times as long as you guys. LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I got some sleep but I am paying for it big time now! What to do sleep or feel a little better body wise?



If you don't sleep you WILL eventually crash. If you crash and sleep 12 to 14 hours how will that feel? Sounds like you're up the creek no matter what?!?!?

I know it's been said before, but if I had known I was gonna live this long I would have taken MUCH better care of myself.

Two boxes on the way to you. My shop smells SOOO much better!!:msp_tongue: Yikes! I didn't know shipping had gotten so high! I sent one through the Post Office and one Fed Ex. I want to see which one gets there first and what condition they are in. Let me know when they get there, will ya?

I'll try to box the Makita later today or tomorrow. My honey-do list is enormous.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> If you don't sleep you WILL eventually crash. If you crash and sleep 12 to 14 hours how will that feel? Sounds like you're up the creek no matter what?!?!?
> 
> I know it's been said before, but if I had known I was gonna live this long I would have taken MUCH better care of myself.
> 
> Two boxes on the way to you. My shop smells SOOO much better!!:msp_tongue: Yikes! I didn't know shipping had gotten so high! I sent one through the Post Office and one Fed Ex. I want to see which one gets there first and what condition they are in. Let me know when they get there, will ya?
> 
> I'll try to box the Makita later today or tomorrow. My honey-do list is enormous.



2 boxes???? OH my now just what did you send? How about letting me take care of the shipping on everything?Plus a little extra? LOL I will let you know how and when they get here LOL


----------



## tbone75

I packed up more boxes today. 3 of them should go out tomorrow? LOL Bunch of dang slackers!


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All....Saab's back on the road......managed to get a tight fit between the old exhaust and the new flex pipe...was worried that was going to give trouble but it seemed to tighten right up after drilling out the (very, very hard) old beat studs...put it together with stainless steel bolts, nuts and washers so I can get it apart later. Drove it 35 miles on some new Napa Performance 10-30 (neighbor gave me a case when he moved to Jamaca)...dumped that and filter...replaced with new Mobil 1 full synth and filter. The 10-30 did it's job flushed out a bunch of crap as it was rather brown after only 35 easy miles. It will remain to be seen if I have to replace the head gasket due to coolant leakage into #1....retorqued the head as spec...44ftlbs + 90 degrees....seems the way the Swedes torque things...mains and rods are torqued 15ftlbs +70 degrees...never done it that way before.....but I guess...."When in Sweden".....anyway prepared to do the head gasket if needed....in 1000 miles I'm gonna drop the base again and check the screen and while it's down I am going to replace the base with another that has a 6 bolt, o-ring sealed, inspection plate right under the oil sump so I can monitor the situation quickly at a regular oil change without all the hassle of removing the 2 cats and piping from the turbo and center section of the exhaust, unbolting the motor/trans mounts and jacking the motor/trans up 2 inches to allow dropping the base...

After all that I went down back split a half cord more ash, tractored it out by the bucket load, dumped it in the back of my truck, brought it home, tossed it in the cellar and stacked it all up nice and pretty......I'm done for the day...siting here having a very tasty Smithwick's Irish Ale.....I may well have another too!!! It's pretty darn good stuff...practicaly as good as Keiths....LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All....Saab's back on the road......managed to get a tight fit between the old exhaust and the new flex pipe...was worried that was going to give trouble but it seemed to tighten right up after drilling out the (very, very hard) old beat studs...put it together with stainless steel bolts, nuts and washers so I can get it apart later. Drove it 35 miles on some new Napa Performance 10-30 (neighbor gave me a case when he moved to Jamaca)...dumped that and filter...replaced with new Mobil 1 full synth and filter. The 10-30 did it's job flushed out a bunch of crap as it was rather brown after only 35 easy miles. It will remain to be seen if I have to replace the head gasket due to coolant leakage into #1....retorqued the head as spec...44ftlbs + 90 degrees....seems the way the Swedes torque things...mains and rods are torqued 15ftlbs +70 degrees...never done it that way before.....but I guess...."When in Sweden".....anyway prepared to do the head gasket if needed....in 1000 miles I'm gonna drop the base again and check the screen and while it's down I am going to replace the base with another that has a 6 bolt, o-ring sealed, inspection plate right under the oil sump so I can monitor the situation quickly at a regular oil change without all the hassle of removing the 2 cats and piping from the turbo and center section of the exhaust, unbolting the motor/trans mounts and jacking the motor/trans up 2 inches to allow dropping the base...
> 
> After all that I went down back split a half cord more ash, tractored it out by the bucket load, dumped it in the back of my truck, brought it home, tossed it in the cellar and stacked it all up nice and pretty......I'm done for the day...siting here having a very tasty Smithwick's Irish Ale.....I may well have another too!!! It's pretty darn good stuff...practicaly as good as Keiths....LOL!!!!



Sounds like you did good! You did enough work for me and you both today! LOL I think I had a slug pass me a bit ago? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I like Irish beer too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jacob your box is full :hmm3grin2orange: I need your address!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Evening All....Saab's back on the road......
> 
> After all that I went down back split a half cord more ash, tractored it out by the bucket load, dumped it in the back of my truck, brought it home, tossed it in the cellar and stacked it all up nice and pretty......I'm done for the day...siting here having a very tasty Smithwick's Irish Ale.....I may well have another too!!! It's pretty darn good stuff...practicaly as good as Keiths....LOL!!!!



Glad you're back on the the road but I'd rather split the wood LOL !
For the record , only Keith's is Keith's .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Glad you're back on the the road but I'd rather split the wood LOL !
> For the record , only Keith's is Keith's .




I figured that would raise an eyebrow!!!!


----------



## dancan

I'll still drink your beer just the same :hmm3grin2orange: .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey slackers. 

Just about this guys garage done... Its horrible. Just been a horrible beginning to 2012. Lol

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Hang in there, it's only day 3.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Mill_wannabe said:


> Hang in there, it's only day 3.



Ill be really pissed if the next 362 days is the same 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Actually, it's a leap year, so you get one extra day! uttahere2:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Mill_wannabe said:


> Actually, it's a leap year, so you get one extra day! uttahere2:



:bang: thanks for the good news!!  

Cant wait to get home to mend to my saws

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> Evening All....Saab's back on the road.....



I am envious of your skills. My wife's Volvo is parked in the driveway with a leaking transmission line. It's some kind of strange hook up to the radiator with plastic clip and an o-ring. I guess I shouldn't complain...it went for 160,000 miles without leaking before.



tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you did good! You did enough work for me and you both today! LOL I think I had a slug pass me a bit ago? :hmm3grin2orange:



Was that what that blur was? I couldn't tell, it went by me so fast.



ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey slackers.
> 
> Just about this guys garage done... Its horrible. Just been a horrible beginning to 2012. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Mine ain't been a lot better. I hope it improves for both of us. Look at it this way - How much worse could it ge...... Wait a minute, let's not even think that.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Mine ain't been a lot better. I hope it improves for both of us. Look at it this way - How much worse could it ge...... Wait a minute, let's not even think that.



Could be alot worse.. Couldnt have an arboristsite, couldnt have my saws... I dont wanna think about not having saws   


Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> 2 boxes???? OH my now just what did you send? How about letting me take care of the shipping on everything?Plus a little extra? LOL I will let you know how and when they get here LOL



Oh crap, I can't remember all of it now. There was most of an 021 in there, case, handle, two cranks for it, a piston, at least two cylinders for it in case one was bad, ummm....well, actually everything except an ignition and a lot of extra stuff for that saw. A Husky 50? case, a 55 case, an air filter for one of 'em, I think there's almost a complete and usable Echo top handle saw (a 280?), a cylinder for a MS 290 / 310, aw nuts. I can't remember all of it.

There were at least 5 cylinders that looked decent to me and a couple that should clean up. I figured if you had some saws that come in with bad cylinders it would be nice to have one ready to put on and go. Most of them were 021, 023, 025, but there were a couple of decent ones, too.

Consider it a late Christmas gift!


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys. Had to be to bed early last night so I stayed off the puter, you guys always keep me up. Hit the road at 3:35am today and am sitting in a hotel room up on Lake Champlaine in Plattsburgh for the next couple of nights for work. Didn't bring a project with me this time, I am waiting on parts for all of my projects right now. Good job on your wife's car Robin, that sounds like it was on heck of a project.


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Could be alot worse.. Couldnt have an arboristsite, couldnt have my saws... I dont wanna think about not having saws
> 
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk




What a horrible thought!!!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

jimdad07 said:


> Hello guys. Had to be to bed early last night so I stayed off the puter, you guys always keep me up. Hit the road at 3:35am today and am sitting in a hotel room up on Lake Champlaine in Plattsburgh for the next couple of nights for work. Didn't bring a project with me this time, I am waiting on parts for all of my projects right now. Good job on your wife's car Robin, that sounds like it was on heck of a project.



Hey, Jim! Have a few beers and look for Champy. It's balmy out there...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Evening All....Saab's back on the road......managed to get a tight fit between the old exhaust and the new flex pipe...was worried that was going to give trouble but it seemed to tighten right up after drilling out the (very, very hard) old beat studs...put it together with stainless steel bolts, nuts and washers so I can get it apart later. Drove it 35 miles on some new Napa Performance 10-30 (neighbor gave me a case when he moved to Jamaca)...dumped that and filter...replaced with new Mobil 1 full synth and filter. The 10-30 did it's job flushed out a bunch of crap as it was rather brown after only 35 easy miles. It will remain to be seen if I have to replace the head gasket due to coolant leakage into #1....retorqued the head as spec...44ftlbs + 90 degrees....seems the way the Swedes torque things...mains and rods are torqued 15ftlbs +70 degrees...never done it that way before.....but I guess...."When in Sweden".....anyway prepared to do the head gasket if needed....in 1000 miles I'm gonna drop the base again and check the screen and while it's down I am going to replace the base with another that has a 6 bolt, o-ring sealed, inspection plate right under the oil sump so I can monitor the situation quickly at a regular oil change without all the hassle of removing the 2 cats and piping from the turbo and center section of the exhaust, unbolting the motor/trans mounts and jacking the motor/trans up 2 inches to allow dropping the base...
> 
> After all that I went down back split a half cord more ash, tractored it out by the bucket load, dumped it in the back of my truck, brought it home, tossed it in the cellar and stacked it all up nice and pretty......I'm done for the day...siting here having a very tasty Smithwick's Irish Ale.....I may well have another too!!! It's pretty darn good stuff...practicaly as good as Keiths....LOL!!!!



WHEW !! I'm worn out just reading about all that !!


----------



## 8433jeff

Mill_wannabe said:


> Hey, Jim! Have a few beers and *look for Champy*. It's balmy out there...



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Marc sounds like you sent me lots of goodies! And you will have 2 boxes on the way to you tomorrow! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Evening All....Saab's back on the road......managed to get a tight fit between the old exhaust and the new flex pipe...was worried that was going to give trouble but it seemed to tighten right up after drilling out the (very, very hard) old beat studs...put it together with stainless steel bolts, nuts and washers so I can get it apart later. Drove it 35 miles on some new Napa Performance 10-30 (neighbor gave me a case when he moved to Jamaca)...dumped that and filter...replaced with new Mobil 1 full synth and filter. The 10-30 did it's job flushed out a bunch of crap as it was rather brown after only 35 easy miles. It will remain to be seen if I have to replace the head gasket due to coolant leakage into #1....retorqued the head as spec...44ftlbs + 90 degrees....seems the way the Swedes torque things...mains and rods are torqued 15ftlbs +70 degrees...never done it that way before.....but I guess...."When in Sweden".....anyway prepared to do the head gasket if needed....in 1000 miles I'm gonna drop the base again and check the screen and while it's down I am going to replace the base with another that has a 6 bolt, o-ring sealed, inspection plate right under the oil sump so I can monitor the situation quickly at a regular oil change without all the hassle of removing the 2 cats and piping from the turbo and center section of the exhaust, unbolting the motor/trans mounts and jacking the motor/trans up 2 inches to allow dropping the base...
> 
> After all that I went down back split a half cord more ash, tractored it out by the bucket load, dumped it in the back of my truck, brought it home, tossed it in the cellar and stacked it all up nice and pretty......I'm done for the day...siting here having a very tasty Smithwick's Irish Ale.....I may well have another too!!! It's pretty darn good stuff...practicaly as good as Keiths....LOL!!!!




That torquing sequence is an European thing, many of the newer European influenced engines are torqued that way. I had to buy special degree rings to attach to all of my torque wrenches to allow me to get these things close to what they are speced. Stay away from the Oldsmobile Quad 4 if you possibly can, they are the most poison engine ever devised, modelled off the twin overhead cam Cosworth engine and about as good as one of them #@&&&#<>^[email protected]@@ things were....LOL


----------



## dancan

For that last while I've been trying to get some dead saws from one of my local dealers "Nope , we don't have any" was the answer and I knew they don't sell used parts so I left it at that but still remind them when I'm in . Last month I did a couple of emergency repairs on their shop vehicles and a couple of repairs ( at discounted rate) on 2 employee vehicles , I throw the reminder out there when the employees pick up their cars .
First day back to work this year I get a call today asking if I wanted 2 saws with scored pistons :msp_w00t: I'm down there like mud on a pig .
Looks like a good start to the new year .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> For that last while I've been trying to get some dead saws from one of my local dealers "Nope , we don't have any" was the answer and I knew they don't sell used parts so I left it at that but still remind them when I'm in . Last month I did a couple of emergency repairs on their shop vehicles and a couple of repairs ( at discounted rate) on 2 employee vehicles , I throw the reminder out there when the employees pick up their cars .
> First day back to work this year I get a call today asking if I wanted 2 saws with scored pistons :msp_w00t: I'm down there like mud on a pig .
> Looks like a good start to the new year .



And this benifits me to....LOL....Thanks again Dan...


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> For that last while I've been trying to get some dead saws from one of my local dealers "Nope , we don't have any" was the answer and I knew they don't sell used parts so I left it at that but still remind them when I'm in . Last month I did a couple of emergency repairs on their shop vehicles and a couple of repairs ( at discounted rate) on 2 employee vehicles , I throw the reminder out there when the employees pick up their cars .
> First day back to work this year I get a call today asking if I wanted 2 saws with scored pistons :msp_w00t: I'm down there like mud on a pig .
> Looks like a good start to the new year .



Dan the new parts man on the block! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan the new parts man on the block! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yep,..he feeds me a lot of parts and parts saws.


----------



## dancan

I won't count on this as a regular supply and we are not known for having an over abundance of pro or collectible saws around here but I'll be at the coffee shop tomorrow getting a gift card for the guy that called me .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I won't count on this as a regular supply and we are not known for having an over abundance of pro or collectible saws around here but I'll be at the coffee shop tomorrow getting a gift card for the guy that called me .



You keep sucking up, "man".


----------



## tbone75

Yes Dan keep sucking up! never know what you may find?


----------



## jimdad07

Nice work Dan, keep your parts source happy there suck pump:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Had to put a pic of the Ronderized 350 on! Its a NASCAR special too! LOL


----------



## dancan

I'll get a pic of the "Green Meenie" tomorrow and Jerry will have to post a pic of the "Black Beauty" .


----------



## tbone75

The new 36" Pioneer bar! Real purdy! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Mary told me on the phone tonight that my parts for the MS 260 came in. I can't wait to have that one running, that patch of woods I have to cut is perfect for that saw. I also can't wait to try that ported 120si out with the 16" b+c on it. I bet it screams through those 10" oak logs. 

John I see you are getting a couple more Dollies in your collection, I am very happy for you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Had to put a pic of the Ronderized 350 on! Its a NASCAR special too! LOL



Sweet!!!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> The new 36" Pioneer bar! Real purdy! :hmm3grin2orange:



Nice looking bar John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The new 36" Pioneer bar! Real purdy! :hmm3grin2orange:



Real nice, did you get it from Bryce?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Mary told me on the phone tonight that my parts for the MS 260 came in. I can't wait to have that one running, that patch of woods I have to cut is perfect for that saw. I also can't wait to try that ported 120si out with the 16" b+c on it. I bet it screams through those 10" oak logs.
> 
> John I see you are getting a couple more Dollies in your collection, I am very happy for you.



You will like that 260, its a great limbing saw.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Real nice, did you get it from Bryce?



Yes I did.Very good price on it.Its a hard nose but it will be fine for no more than it will get used.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Mary told me on the phone tonight that my parts for the MS 260 came in. I can't wait to have that one running, that patch of woods I have to cut is perfect for that saw. I also can't wait to try that ported 120si out with the 16" b+c on it. I bet it screams through those 10" oak logs.
> 
> John I see you are getting a couple more Dollies in your collection, I am very happy for you.



Yes I am!!!! Just need a bigger one! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I wasn`t on here today cause I did something today that I have never been able to do before, no one else has been able to do it either so I did a first today....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I wasn`t on here today cause I did something today that I have never been able to do before, no one else has been able to do it either so I did a first today....LOL



Well???????????


----------



## jimdad07

opcorn:


pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I wasn`t on here today cause I did something today that I have never been able to do before, no one else has been able to do it either so I did a first today....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well due to our mild weather here this winter the lakes are not frozen over yet.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That torquing sequence is an European thing, many of the newer European influenced engines are torqued that way. I had to buy special degree rings to attach to all of my torque wrenches to allow me to get these things close to what they are speced. Stay away from the Oldsmobile Quad 4 if you possibly can, they are the most poison engine ever devised, modelled off the twin overhead cam Cosworth engine and about as good as one of them #@&&&#<>^[email protected]@@ things were....LOL



I doubt I'll encounter an Olds......and I've never even seen a Cosworth in person....Saabs, Peugoets and Landrovers are about all I can absorb. Twin overhead cam Saabs are complicated enough with two extra counter rotating balance shafts and 16 valve 4 cyl turbocharged...fortunately the wife's is the low pressure Garrett T-17 turbo rather than the high pressure Mitsubishi TD-04 (185hp instead of 250hp)


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Had to put a pic of the Ronderized 350 on! Its a NASCAR special too! LOL



Nice lightweight saw with plenty of "snap" , easy to handle,parts are cheap,wont get lost in the snow,nice.
i got one but looking for the 346 top end for it,when i get around to it 
like lots of other projects !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I won't count on this as a regular supply and we are not known for having an over abundance of pro or collectible saws around here but I'll be at the coffee shop tomorrow getting a gift card for the guy that called me .



Gift card to the lobster pound be even better


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nice lightweight saw with plenty of "snap" , easy to handle,parts are cheap,wont get lost in the snow,nice.
> i got one but looking for the 346 top end for it,when i get around to it
> like lots of other projects !!



You do nice work Ron! Its running better already!I need to check the compression again.It seems better?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well due to our mild weather here this winter the lakes are not frozen over yet.



You are sick Jerry, swimming in January, just sick.


----------



## tbone75

346 top ends seem to hard to find used.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 346 top ends seem to hard to find used.



New aftermarket ones cheap enuf tho.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I doubt I'll encounter an Olds......and I've never even seen a Cosworth in person....Saabs, Peugoets and Landrovers are about all I can absorb. Twin overhead cam Saabs are complicated enough with two extra counter rotating balance shafts and 16 valve 4 cyl turbocharged...fortunately the wife's is the low pressure Garrett T-17 turbo rather than the high pressure Mitsubishi TD-04 (185hp instead of 250hp)



The Cosworth should have been kept on the track where they belonged, good for one race then tear them down, rebuild. The engine designers/engineers try to get more hp and performance from ever smaller displacement engines, so they have to get more complicated. Take the Honda VTECH for example, if it were an naturally aspirated single cam 4 cylinder it would make 130 hp Max but in its current form is capable of making close to 500 hp.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You are sick Jerry, swimming in January, just sick.



Polar bear Club? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You are sick Jerry, swimming in January, just sick.



That would just be real sick, I took the boat and motor, filled the gas tank and headed up the lake to check on the camp, this has never been done on this date before, there have been a couple of years prior when you could have made it up there for Christmas but by New Years it was always froze up solid, most years we could walk up there on the ice, it was +8 there today with bright sunshine and not a breath of wind, absolutely beautiful day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Polar bear Club? :hmm3grin2orange:



That`s just sick, man that water is cold....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would just be real sick, I took the boat and motor, filled the gas tank and headed up the lake to check on the camp, this has never been done on this date before, there have been a couple of years prior when you could have made it up there for Christmas but by New Years it was always froze up solid, most years we could walk up there on the ice, it was +8 there today with bright sunshine and not a breath of wind, absolutely beautiful day.



You had me worried, the thought of Jerry Myers in a Speedo wearing a Stihl hat jumping into freezing water just doesn't do it for me. Although there are some strange birds out there that like that kind of thing.


----------



## jimdad07

Hope we can hit 2,000 pages by the 6th, be cool to hit the mark within a year.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> The new 36" Pioneer bar! Real purdy! :hmm3grin2orange:



Does that have the correct mount for a Wild Thing? I just finished a nice port job and I'm thinking...



pioneerguy600 said:


> Take the Honda VTECH for example, if it were an naturally aspirated single cam 4 cylinder it would make 130 hp Max but in its current form is capable of making close to *500 hp*.



Are you serious about that 500 hp mark from a 4 cylinder? Is that possible? What displacement?



jimdad07 said:


> Hope we can hit 2,000 pages by the 6th, be cool to hit the mark within a year.



I'm sure John and I will try to help out!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hope we can hit 2,000 pages by the 6th, be cool to hit the mark within a year.



You guys better get to working them fingers a little better! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You had me worried, the thought of Jerry Myers in a Speedo wearing a Stihl hat jumping into freezing water just doesn't do it for me. Although there are some strange birds out there that like that kind of thing.



LOL,..Not for me but I do like the hot stuff better, like the sweatlodge I did earlier this spring past.


----------



## diggers_dad

Things are looking a little better here tonight. Work called with some extra stuff but I had a few minutes to try to finish a WT that has given me problems from day one. Usually those things are in and out and a few extra bucks. Not this one!! Everything I touched went south.

I had it all finished early last week but couldn't get it to prime. Rebuilt the carb, new bulb, different carb, different bulb, checked the gaskets, on and on and on... 6 or 7 days of this an hour or two at a time. 

Finally got it running tonight. Ahhhh. Much better.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Does that have the correct mount for a Wild Thing? I just finished a nice port job and I'm thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious about that 500 hp mark from a 4 cylinder? Is that possible? What displacement?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure John and I will try to help out!!



Torch and a welder!Sure it will go on there! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You guys better get to working them fingers a little better! :hmm3grin2orange:



Get thinking of witty things to say when you are awake all night and just post one after the other. You can talk to yourself all night long in writing.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..Not for me but I do like the hot stuff better, like the sweatlodge I did earlier this spring past.



That sounds like it was a pretty good gig you had going on there, Jerry the hillbilly hippie and his gaggle of wild women. What a life to live.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Get thinking of witty things to say when you are awake all night and just post one after the other. You can talk to yourself all night long in writing.



Well, if John's anything like me, that won't work. They hire me around here for my strong back and rugged good looks. Thinking ain't my strong suit. 

Bull dog nerve and raw sex appeal has got me through many a tight spot!


----------



## jimdad07

Well boys, been up since 3am, time for me to pack it in. Have to work on some steam lines in the morning about 40mins from here. You guys have good night tonight. I can't wait to get home and check out my parts that came in.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> Bull dog nerve and raw sex appeal has got me through many a tight spot!



I call that brute strength and ignorance up here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Does that have the correct mount for a Wild Thing? I just finished a nice port job and I'm thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious about that 500 hp mark from a 4 cylinder? Is that possible? What displacement?
> 
> There are a few tuners out there that have modified the 2.0i-VTEC I engine with a twin turbocharger, these engines turn in excess of 13,000 RPM.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Well, if John's anything like me, that won't work. They hire me around here for my strong back and rugged good looks. Thinking ain't my strong suit.
> 
> Bull dog nerve and raw sex appeal has got me through many a tight spot!



:monkey:


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> I call that brute strength and ignorance up here.



Ahh, jealousy rears its ugly head...


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hope we can hit 2,000 pages by the 6th, be cool to hit the mark within a year.



Wouldn`t that be something.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Well boys, been up since 3am, time for me to pack it in. Have to work on some steam lines in the morning about 40mins from here. You guys have good night tonight. I can't wait to get home and check out my parts that came in.



Nite Jim.Have a good one!


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> There are a few tuners out there that have modified the 2.0i-VTEC I engine with a twin turbocharger, these engines turn in excess of 13,000 RPM.



I knew those things could turn fast and tight but WOW! That's impressive. I know the turbo on my wife's car makes a big difference and I don't think I've ever turned it faster that 3,500 rpm.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Well boys, been up since 3am, time for me to pack it in. Have to work on some steam lines in the morning about 40mins from here. You guys have good night tonight. I can't wait to get home and check out my parts that came in.



Good night Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That sounds like it was a pretty good gig you had going on there, Jerry the hillbilly hippie and his gaggle of wild women. What a life to live.



Yeah,..we became a pretty tight group, they were a great bunch to be around, fairly self concious when I first met them but by the sweatlodge thing came around they lost a lot of it....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> I knew those things could turn fast and tight but WOW! That's impressive. I know the turbo on my wife's car makes a big difference and I don't think I've ever turned it faster that 3,500 rpm.



These things are screamers, my nephew has one mounted in a modified Honda Civic, its the hottest thing at the tracks around here, no one wants to race against it. The rear wheel drive V8`s don`t have a chance to against these front wheel drive wailers.


----------



## sefh3

Evening all.
Just checking in while the football game is at halftime. I don't think we'll have problems getting that many posts.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..we became a pretty tight group, they were a great bunch to be around, fairly self concious when I first met them but by the sweatlodge thing came around they lost a lot of it....LOL



I don't want to know how sweaty it got in there :monkey: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> These things are screamers, my nephew has one mounted in a modified Honda Civic, its the hottest thing at the tracks around here, no one wants to race against it. The rear wheel drive V8`s don`t have a chance to against these front wheel drive wailers.



The trick to that is to keep the boost up and a maintaining it at full throttle. I build a Ford Thunderbird back in the back that would run with a newer corvette. The corvette is a heck of a lot lighter and a v8 while the tbird was a v6 but turbo'd. It didn't look pretty but I made a ton of money with it. I regret selling that one.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all.
> Just checking in while the football game is at halftime. I don't think we'll have problems getting that many posts.



I think you could help more! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> The trick to that is to keep the boost up and a maintaining it at full throttle. I build a Ford Thunderbird back in the back that would run with a newer corvette. The corvette is a heck of a lot lighter and a v8 while the tbird was a v6 but turbo'd. It didn't look pretty but I made a ton of money with it. I regret selling that one.



Just a dang old ferd :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't want to know how sweaty it got in there :monkey: :hmm3grin2orange:



We all certainly got real wet, the water just runs off in that humidity and heat. I think I lost about 5 lbs that day....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We all certainly got real wet, the water just runs off in that humidity and heat. I think I lost about 5 lbs that day....LOL



Yes I bet you did! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just a dang old ferd :hmm3grin2orange:



Did you have to O ring the heads?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes I bet you did! LOL



Yes I did and I got a hug from each and everyone of them after the ceremony was over....LOL
I might take on another class this spring.


----------



## tbone75

I will be asking you about cleaning up this piston soon Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will be asking you about cleaning up this piston soon Jerry.



Which piston?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan dropped me off a 028 Super this evening, it may or may not have a scored piston. I showed him a really worn piston from the last Super I rebuilt.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Which piston?



The 046 piston for the 044 LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The 046 piston for the 044 LOL



For the hybrid I take it?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> The 046 piston for the 044 LOL



Do you need a cylinder for an 046? I have one if you do.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> For the hybrid I take it?



Yep! That ugly thing LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Do you need a cylinder for an 046? I have one if you do.



I may when I get this other 044? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep! That ugly thing LOL



Ugly don`t matter, they often clean up pretty good, at least good enough to cut wood with. I built mine from 4-5 parts saws and a few parts to boot, it don`t look like new but it is a cutting beast.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I may when I get this other 044? LOL



Let me know if you do.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Yep! That ugly thing LOL



The wood doesn't care how the saw looks. I have a few that have been built from parts saws. The plastics are different colors and the cases are different colors too, but they cut good.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Let me know if you do.



:hmm3grin2orange: Yes you do! Thanks I may need one?


----------



## tbone75

I don't care if it looks good.I just want it run good! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> The wood doesn't care how the saw looks. I have a few that have been built from parts saws. The plastics are different colors and the cases are different colors too, but they cut good.



Exactly,..I don`t care if my work saws look like new, they work for their keep.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Yes you do! Thanks I may need one?



You never know when you might need one


----------



## tbone75

This other 044 has a good P&C but just not sure I can leave it that way? LOL


----------



## tbone75

This 038 mag jug cleaned up nice so I ordered a piston from Northwood for it.Just got to put it on the other 038 LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This 038 mag jug cleaned up nice so I ordered a piston from Northwood for it.Just got to put it on the other 038 LOL



Have you put the new P&C on one yet?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have you put the new P&C on one yet?



Yes it ready to start.Had to patch the tank on it.May do that tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

I need to go lay down.You guys have a good day tomorrow!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good night,John,..I won`t be far behind.


----------



## sefh3

Nite all. It's time for me too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Nite all. It's time for me too.



Nite Scott,..I am off also, night all.


----------



## tbone75

Went to bed for about an hour.Drooled on fleabay for a while LOL Now back to bed again for a while? :msp_mellow:


----------



## dancan

Well I'm not wearing those floppy eared bunny slippers today ZZZSlacker !
You ZZZSlackers must stihl be dreaming .


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys. Some Canadian woke me up out of a deep slumber with all his noise making, there must be something wrong with the clocks up there. I still think he ought to change his username to "Rooster". Have a good day everybody.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All......Wife was VERY pleased with her car back in operation...lol!!!

Just an even 0 degrees here this morning and very clear...windy all night.....stoves all running along smoothly...a comfy 76.3 deegrees in my living room....

Think I'll take the day off and spend the day in the woods....I still have a cord or better of wilted wood to clean up and I walked the wood lot Monday and found perhaps another 2 cord of standing dead and blow downs to clean up as well...finally firmed up enough in the woods to get around with the tractor.......Ahhhh............ .it feels like a fAST Husky Day to me....LOL!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning everyone. Got called in to work but will try to do some "drive-by" posting as the day goes and I have computer access. I see John isn't up yet. I hope that doesn't mean he's gonna be sleeping in and hurting again today. 

All of that noise in Canada must be what is waking me up in the middle of the night. Ugh.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Good morning everyone. Got called in to work but will try to do some "drive-by" posting as the day goes and I have computer access. I see John isn't up yet. I hope that doesn't mean he's gonna be sleeping in and hurting again today.
> 
> All of that noise in Canada must be what is waking me up in the middle of the night. Ugh.



Hey marc, have a good day 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggers_dad

Are you on the road again today Jacob?


----------



## diggers_dad

Did I forget to shower or something? Where'd everybody go?

Hellooooooooo?


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Did I forget to shower or something? Where'd everybody go?
> 
> Hellooooooooo?



Site was down for me for awhile.


----------



## tbone75

Hello guys I took one of them pills about 3 am LOL So I am just getting up! Half the day wasted already!


----------



## tbone75

I found a 43mm ring at Northwood I ordered for this Husky 45.I will be able to fit that one to this cylinder.Don't have the Pioneer rings yet either.They are back ordered :bang: Who knows if i will ever get them?They have the one set in stock but not the other.So I am betting the set I need is back ordered!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I found a 43mm ring at Northwood I ordered for this Husky 45.I will be able to fit that one to this cylinder.Don't have the Pioneer rings yet either.They are back ordered :bang: Who knows if i will ever get them?They have the one set in stock but not the other.So I am betting the set I need is back ordered!



Do you know if its the thin rings that are backordered? They always seem to be the hardest to find.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do you know if its the thin rings that are backordered? They always seem to be the hardest to find.



Don't know? I am guessing they are the ones on BO.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Hello guys I took one of them pills about 3 am LOL So I am just getting up! Half the day wasted already!



Morning John.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Morning John.



Hi Marc hows it going for you? I am heading to the PO in just a few with your boxes.Waiting on the mail lady right now.My new 038 tank should be here today?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Hi Marc hows it going for you? I am heading to the PO in just a few with your boxes.Waiting on the mail lady right now.My new 038 tank should be here today?



Did the one I sent have a bad tank?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Did the one I sent have a bad tank?



Just a couple small cracks on the bottom corner.No big deal LOL I just happen to find this aftermarket tank for 70.00 so I bought it.One of these 2 is going to look just like new! LOL


----------



## tbone75

My Step-Daughter is having the baby today!She is in there right now!They had to induce labor.She was due the 28th.But it just wasen't ready I guess?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Are you on the road again today Jacob?



Hey marc, sorry. I was working! Haha
Nope, just finishing packing this house. Gonna start loading tomorrow and get her whipped out friday. Saturday on the road. I might be stopping in to see duke theiroff (chris)
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mill_wannabe

tbone75 said:


> My Step-Daughter is having the baby today!She is in there right now!They had to induce labor.She was due the 28th.But it just wasen't ready I guess?



Congrats! Keep us posted!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will be at the shop for a while, got the 064 parts finally so now there is lots to do. Hope all goes well with the birth there John, will check back in this evening.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey marc, sorry. I was working! Haha
> Nope, just finishing packing this house. Gonna start loading tomorrow and get her whipped out friday. Saturday on the road. I might be stopping in to see duke theiroff (chris)
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Jacob I sent your saw out.I hope I found the right address?You inbox is full.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will be at the shop for a while, got the 064 parts finally so now there is lots to do. Hope all goes well with the birth there John, will check back in this evening.



I will let everyone know as soon as I do? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Marc your boxes are on the way too!


----------



## tbone75

Got the new 038 tank! Looks great!Came with fuel line filter vent line trigger and all!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got the new 038 tank! Looks great!Came with fuel line filter vent line trigger and all!



That`s a nice tank for $70. and its got most everything already mounted, good score!!


----------



## roncoinc

:bad_smelly:



tbone75 said:


> Got the new 038 tank! Looks great!Came with fuel line filter vent line trigger and all!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> :bad_smelly:



Sorry Ron LOL Had to show it off LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Nice job on the 038 tank. 

Good luck on the baby, Grandpa!


----------



## tbone75

No word on the baby yet. I did fire up the 038.Started up OK but needs some carb work. So went and tryed the 44 Husky.Fired right off adjusted the carb a little.That is one nice running saw!That little thing is close to a 350.Nice smooth running saw!May want to port that one? LOL


----------



## sefh3

Port them all. Once you catch the port bug it's hard to turn back. It's kinda like CAD.


----------



## sefh3

Keep us posted on the baby!!!!!opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Keep us posted on the baby!!!!!opcorn:



I will! Can't understand why I haven't heard yet? Little bugger is sure taking its time! LOL


----------



## dancan

By the time you ZZZSlackers started sipping on your coffee , I was looking at the freebie I got today !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> By the time you ZZZSlackers started sipping on your coffee , I was looking at the freebie I got today !



Spill old man! 
Need pictures too ? 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Spill old man!
> Need pictures too ?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I was gonna be offended for dancan by the "old man" comment, and then I paused to consider the source. The way I figure it, pretty much everyone here is an old man compared to you except for Mason Arnold aka Digger...........................LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Dan????? opcorn:


----------



## dancan

I'm old and decrepit , memory is fading fast , how do these dang computators work for posting a pic , darn there goes my eyesight can't type anymore .......


----------



## Cantdog

LOL......I'll not say a word........some older.....some younger....gotta say though....older carries most of the cards......just cause they been here longer...


----------



## Mill_wannabe

dancan said:


> I'm old and decrepit , memory is fading fast , how do these dang computators work for posting a pic , darn there goes my eyesight can't type anymore .......



KEEP IT TOGETHER, MAN! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

OK , so I fired the phaser into the dylithium crystals and I'm all fixed up LOL .
Well , all I got today was a free microwave but here's a pic of yesterday's green machine .








:jester:


----------



## dancan

FWIW , my grandmother says I'm not that old yet , she's only 90 .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> FWIW , my grandmother says I'm not that old yet , she's only 90 .



Only 90 ??
fixer up with Jerry !! LOL !!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> only 90 ??
> Fixer up with jerry !! Lol !!



lol!!!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

dancan said:


> OK , so I fired the phaser into the dylithium crystals and I'm all fixed up LOL .
> Well , all I got today was a free microwave but here's a pic of yesterday's green machine .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jester:



Is that an Efco?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> I'm old and decrepit , memory is fading fast , how do these dang computators work for posting a pic , darn there goes my eyesight can't type anymore .......



HUH? Wad did ya say?


----------



## dancan

Those JD's were Efco's , 156 I believe .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

No wonder why its so damn quiet in here... I cant hear


----------



## Mill_wannabe

dancan said:


> Those JD's were Efco's , 156 I believe .



Nice freebie, then!


----------



## tbone75

Baby girl about 7"30 pm  Both doing well  Yep thats right I is a Grandpa  :msp_scared:


----------



## Mill_wannabe




----------



## dancan

You ARE old now !
Congrats !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You ARE old now !
> Congrats !



Well chit! I am old! :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Grampy John !


----------



## 8433jeff

dancan said:


> Those JD's were Efco's , 156 I believe .



Yep. Why free? You'll have a hard time getting mine from my cold, dead hands.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Baby girl about 7"30 pm  Both doing well  Yep thats right I is a Grandpa  :msp_scared:



ATTA BOY JOHN!!!!!! Congrats to the new Grand Daddy!!!!!!!! Don't worry, this doesn't make you old, it makes you youthfully challenged.


----------



## 8433jeff

tbone75 said:


> Baby girl about 7"30 pm  Both doing well  Yep thats right I is a Grandpa  :msp_scared:



Thats great Grandpa! Everyone is doing fine? Pics or it did not happen!


----------



## dancan

Dealer sold a new saw , this was the no compression left behind .


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> Thats great Grandpa! Everyone is doing fine? Pics or it did not happen!



You got it! Soon as I get some? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Grampy John !



Yep! I am a true old fart now :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

You would think that Grandpa John would have the little one on the Fight Thread already trying to get us all to mail our saw collections to Ohio, he sure is slacking.


----------



## jimdad07

So, what do you guys think of the 028 super? I have heard a couple of different opinions from people here, including my Dolly dealer, he says they're junk. Others tell me they are a great saw to have. I am not even sure of the displacement on them, what can you tell me guys?


----------



## pioneerguy600

8433jeff said:


> Yep. Why free? You'll have a hard time getting mine from my cold, dead hands.



Cause its green!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep! I am a true old fart now :hmm3grin2orange:



Congrats grampa ,John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> So, what do you guys think of the 028 super? I have heard a couple of different opinions from people here, including my Dolly dealer, he says they're junk. Others tell me they are a great saw to have. I am not even sure of the displacement on them, what can you tell me guys?



Yep,...they`re garbage, send them to me....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

John did you get ahold of Jerry's password again? Are you pretending to be Jerry again?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> John did you get ahold of Jerry's password again? Are you pretending to be Jerry again?



I just send you the mini-macs and send the 028s to Jerry :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

H.H. Horse Logging &mdash; Ax Men &mdash; History.com

Dont know if I told you guys, But I know a guy that is going to be on axe men this season. In March, this is his link here. 
I went up to meet Jason Rutledge, a very fine fellow he is. Down to earth, down home, good ol' boy! Dont let the history channel fool you... Jagger does not run the show, Jason founded the company, trained all the guys, trained the horses, and put his blood and sweat into the company. He also founded a very profitable organization that his son and co-worker are trying to take over I quote this from mr. Rutledge "I will die in my boots!"


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yeah,..that was John, he really don`t like the 028`s. I build them all the time, they are the best selling saws around here, most likely there are more 028`s cutting firewood around here than any other model of Stihl saw. You get a good solid one of them and you have a lifetime saw. I have likely gone through and moved on close to 50 of these 028`s and as far as I know they are all still out there ticking away.


----------



## Cantdog

Really????? A green saw...???.....isn't that an oxymoron????


----------



## Cantdog

Congrats Grampy John...and to the primary family!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..that was John, he really don`t like the 028`s. I build them all the time, they are the best selling saws around here, most likely there are more 028`s cutting firewood around here than any other model of Stihl saw. You get a good solid one of them and you have a lifetime saw. I have likely gone through and moved on close to 50 of these 028`s and as far as I know they are all still out there ticking away.



I loved the way my little 028 fits in my hands, I haven't put it in any wood yet. And I wont get the chance, out the door to PA when I get home!  I do love them, I want to get another one soon. 
"Wink, Wink"


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Really????? A green saw...???.....isn't that an oxymoron????



You bet it is,...that`s why we can`t be running them green things down here cause morons cant run an ox.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> H.H. Horse Logging &mdash; Ax Men &mdash; History.com
> 
> Dont know if I told you guys, But I know a guy that is going to be on axe men this season. In March, this is his link here.
> I went up to meet Jason Rutledge, a very fine fellow he is. Down to earth, down home, good ol' boy! Dont let the history channel fool you... Jagger does not run the show, Jason founded the company, trained all the guys, trained the horses, and put his blood and sweat into the company. He also founded a very profitable organization that his son and co-worker are trying to take over I quote this from mr. Rutledge "I will die in my boots!"



I may check that show out.


----------



## tbone75

Thanks guys! I don't feel no older yet? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..that was John, he really don`t like the 028`s. I build them all the time, they are the best selling saws around here, most likely there are more 028`s cutting firewood around here than any other model of Stihl saw. You get a good solid one of them and you have a lifetime saw. I have likely gone through and moved on close to 50 of these 028`s and as far as I know they are all still out there ticking away.



That's good enough for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I loved the way my little 028 fits in my hands, I haven't put it in any wood yet. And I wont get the chance, out the door to PA when I get home!  I do love them, I want to get another one soon.
> "Wink, Wink"



Well there are plenty of them out there and on here floating around so it shouldn`t be hard for you to come up with one....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's good enough for me.



What does your 028S need, it looked in good shape physically.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well there are plenty of them out there and on here floating around so it shouldn`t be hard for you to come up with one....LOL



I should hold off for alittle. 
I got enough projects, and saws coming in now  
My plan so far isss
Start on the SP81 and see what I need. 
Then start modding the saw John is sending me.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> What does your 028S need, it looked in good shape physically.



I have a new piston coming for it as well as a brand new air filter. The cylinder is cleaning up pretty good with the acid. As long as the cylinder cleanup holds true then that should be all she wrote. I am going to vac test the crank case just to be safe, but if it was lean siezed I bet it was not due to an air leak. Most likely strait gas or bad carb adjustment, hopefully. The saw physically is close to flawless, just needs a good cleanup.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> you bet it is,...that`s why we can`t be running them green things down here cause morons cant run an ox.....lol




lololol!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Watching the Bruins play New Jersey and they are stomping them pretty good, 5 to 1 in the 3rd with 9 minutes to go.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Here is the 028 Dan dropped off to me last evening,


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You bet it is,...that`s why we can`t be running them green things down here cause morons cant run an ox.....LOL



See ?? there he goes again with the mo RON s jokes agin


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I just send you the mini-macs and send the 028s to Jerry :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I found somebody else that will take mini macs !! 
MilWannabe ( randy ) wil take them !


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have a new piston coming for it as well as a brand new air filter. The cylinder is cleaning up pretty good with the acid. As long as the cylinder cleanup holds true then that should be all she wrote. I am going to vac test the crank case just to be safe, but if it was lean siezed I bet it was not due to an air leak. Most likely strait gas or bad carb adjustment, hopefully. The saw physically is close to flawless, just needs a good cleanup.



That`s usually the way I get them, needing at least a piston. Never had one with a bad seal yet, straight gas gets most of the ones that come to me. I`ve had a couple that were just like new with no damage at all but that`s not the norm. They are so solid the owners keep them forever.


----------



## petlele7456

Sure nuff!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> See ?? there he goes again with the mo RON s jokes agin



Not very nice, is it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> See ?? there he goes again with the mo RON s jokes agin



Just being a "meenie"......LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jerry I think you need to pick on Ron.He is missing it. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Not very nice, is it?



I hope now tht John's old he dont get like him !


----------



## roncoinc

Lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s usually the way I get them, needing at least a piston. Never had one with a bad seal yet, straight gas gets most of the ones that come to me. I`ve had a couple that were just like new with no damage at all but that`s not the norm. They are so solid the owners keep them forever.



How do you like to clean your cylinders from transfer from piston burn outs? I have been doing it the way Rin said to in a thread he put up quite awhile about cleaning bars. I have been heating the cylinder on the woodstove in the shop and then putting the acid on with a q-tip. It's been working pretty good. Also been running 320 grit sand paper in the cylinder after every acid treatment.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I hope now tht John's old he dont get like him !



May turn into a bigger nut? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> May turn into a bigger nut? :hmm3grin2orange:



Before you know it you will be doing cleanses in the spring by eating saw dust and sitting by yourself in a sheet plastic sweatlodge in the back yard making steam on a Coleman cook stove. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> How do you like to clean your cylinders from transfer from piston burn outs? I have been doing it the way Rin said to in a thread he put up quite awhile about cleaning bars. I have been heating the cylinder on the woodstove in the shop and then putting the acid on with a q-tip. It's been working pretty good. Also been running 320 grit sand paper in the cylinder after every acid treatment.



Yeah,..that seems to work pretty good, ..I can`t tell you how I do it cause I might be banned or roasted at the stake....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Congrats to Grampa John. :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Before you know it you will be doing cleanses in the spring by eating saw dust and sitting by yourself in a sheet plastic sweatlodge in the back yard making steam on a Coleman cook stove. :msp_biggrin:



Man, that might work really good, can I try that, please oh pretty please.....


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..that seems to work pretty good, ..I can`t tell you how I do it cause I might be banned or roasted at the stake....LOL



Not fair Jerry, I told you how I clean mine... It's okay if you hone your cylinders.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Man, that might work really good, can I try that, please oh pretty please.....



I thought you would like that one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Not fair Jerry, I told you how I clean mine... It's okay if you hone your cylinders.



I would tell you off site but not on an open forum....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hey you guys should be picking on Ron!


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> So, what do you guys think of the 028 super? I have heard a couple of different opinions from people here, including my Dolly dealer, he says they're junk. Others tell me they are a great saw to have. I am not even sure of the displacement on them, what can you tell me guys?



Just my 2 cents, but, an 028 WB was my first "Pro" saw. I loved it. Well built, solid, tough as nails. I sold it and regretted it until I ran an MS 280. The 280 is almost as strong (faster, but less torque) as the 028. The anti-vibe is better on the 280 and it's a little lighter. Would I but another one? Sure. I wouldn't hesitate to use it as a "one saw plan" if it came to it. The one I had was close to, if not over your age when I got it and after I got it running it never missed a beat. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well no one has commented on my black 028, some nut spray painted it black, can you believe that? Here it is with one treatment of Myers Special Solvent Juice,


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Hey you guys should be picking on Ron!



We probably should be...but just think, you can now sit in a lawn chair on the front porch and yell at all the whipper snappers who drive too fast. It'll be great.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> Just my 2 cents, but, an 028 WB was my first "Pro" saw. I loved it. Well built, solid, tough as nails. I sold it and regretted it until I ran an MS 280. The 280 is almost as strong (faster, but less torque) as the 028. The anti-vibe is better on the 280 and it's a little lighter. Would I but another one? Sure. I wouldn't hesitate to use it as a "one saw plan" if it came to it. The one I had was close to, if not over your age when I got it and after I got it running it never missed a beat. Your mileage may vary.



I can't wait to have it running. It feels like a good, heavy built saw. I love magnesium on newer style saws.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well no one has commented on my black 028, some nut spray painted it black, can you believe that? Here it is with one treatment of Myers Special Solvent Juice,




I was wondering what was all over that thing.


----------



## roncoinc

Jim,i rinse the cyl and use wet/dry paper,then heat and dry and again.

Jerry probly uses a powder blaster


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Jim,i rinse the cyl and use wet/dry paper,then heat and dry and again.
> 
> Jerry probly uses a powder blaster



That sounds like what I have been doing. You were talking about maybe using the acid to clean the outside of the jug, have you tried that yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jim,i rinse the cyl and use wet/dry paper,then heat and dry and again.
> 
> Jerry probly uses a powder blaster



Glass bead blaster.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> That sounds like what I have been doing. You were talking about maybe using the acid to clean the outside of the jug, have you tried that yet?



That will discolor the hell out of it !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I was wondering what was all over that thing.



Yeah,...it was a pretty gross looking thing but it will clean up and I have a few spare parts I can swap on to it so it will turn out to be a good running /fair looking 028Super.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Glass bead blaster.....LOL



I bet that does a good job removing the transfer, I am surprised it doesn't pit the cylinder but if you're using it I am sure it works great. You and Ron seem to have a lot of great tricks up your sleeve to make the saw work a little easier.

On that note, it's time for me to head for bed. Last night in this hotel and back to the wife and kids, hate being away from home.


----------



## tbone75

You nuts have fun I need to hit the hay.Early Dr. appt. tomorrow.Catch you in the morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 028 after its first splash off, it will get a proper cleanup now,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Here is another 028Super I am currently rebuilding, it is now complete and ready for start up,


----------



## pioneerguy600

I guess everyone packed it in early tonight, time for me to pack it in before Dan starts yelling at the Slackers,...night all.


----------



## dancan

Cigar smoking party time is over , time to get a moving you bunch of ZZZSlackers !


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Dan


----------



## dancan

Mornin'


----------



## RandyMac

huh?


----------



## dancan

I was referring about Old Grumpy John handing out cigars not you in the lunchroom .







edit: Keyboard issues , supposed to have typed New Grampy John .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> I found somebody else that will take mini macs !!
> MilWannabe ( randy ) wil take them !



Wow, imagine reading *that* first thing in the morning. For the record, those were for my son to fool with... I'm hoping he learns the difference between saws that have value and "others". Any machine he can get running is an education.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Here is another 028Super I am currently rebuilding, it is now complete and ready for start up,



Jerry them saws are looking very nice! I would like to know what you use to wash that paint off? It sure worked good!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> We probably should be...but just think, you can now sit in a lawn chair on the front porch and yell at all the whipper snappers who drive too fast. It'll be great.



Don't see that much where I live. LOL Out in the sticks on a dead end road! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Here is the 028 Dan dropped off to me last evening,



I missed the pics last night? That is one ugly saw!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning everyone! Going to start loading this load today! Thank goodness! Gonna be happy to get off this job... Cause I get to go home too  about another week or so and ill be home 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggers_dad

Mill_wannabe said:


> I'm hoping he learns the difference between saws that have value and "others". Any machine he can get running is an education.



That's what I thought with my son. Getting him involved with CAD has been great so far. I'm working on getting the basement cleaned up so we will both have a place to work with each other. Whenever he asks something I don't know, I take off searching the threads to find an answer and we both end up learning a little more. 

Good idea getting him involved!!

Edit: I hit ya with some rep!


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning everyone! Going to start loading this load today! Thank goodness! Gonna be happy to get off this job... Cause I get to go home too  about another week or so and ill be home
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Thanks to you all my dreams last night involved finding Dolmar 120's at garage sales for $10 each. Imagine my disappointment when I checked the shop and they weren't there.


----------



## roncoinc

I anybody wants Mill's ad to send mini macs to i can provide it 

forgot to put wood in the stove and it went out last nite .
good thing i have the oil furnace.
should be getting a free oil delivery this week,some guy just asked for a copy of my DD214 and i got a call the oil co will be here sometime this week .. organization that helps out disable veterans does that in the area.

Jim,i put acid on some alumniun once,turned the nastiest dark grey color ,yuck.
going to try and get "something" done today,,as far as saws go,been to long.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Thanks to you all my dreams last night involved finding Dolmar 120's at garage sales for $10 each. Imagine my disappointment when I checked the shop and they weren't there.



 no worries marc!  
I got enough saws for now. Im gonna "try" to hold off buying anymore for alittle. This girl wants to go on a "spontanious" trip across the country  when I asked her what we do about sleeping she told me "well, cheap hotels with one bed" she got big hooters too :drool: I guess I should set alittle aside for that. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I anybody wants Mill's ad to send mini macs to i can provide it
> 
> forgot to put wood in the stove and it went out last nite .
> good thing i have the oil furnace.
> should be getting a free oil delivery this week,some guy just asked for a copy of my DD214 and i got a call the oil co will be here sometime this week .. organization that helps out disable veterans does that in the area.
> 
> Jim,i put acid on some alumniun once,turned the nastiest dark grey color ,yuck.
> going to try and get "something" done today,,as far as saws go,been to long.




Put them through the beadblaster they turn out really nice....


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> no worries marc!
> I got enough saws for now. Im gonna "try" to hold off buying anymore for alittle. This girl wants to go on a "spontanious" trip across the country  when I asked her what we do about sleeping she told me "well, cheap hotels with one bed" she got big hooters too :drool: I guess I should set alittle aside for that.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



You best watch out for them Hooters,...they will have you doing things you wouldn`t usually do and they can keep you broke forever.....LOL
Don`t ask me how I know...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> I anybody wants Mill's ad to send mini macs to i can provide it



Nope, I'm not stepping on Jim's wife's saw parting-out business. Send them to Mary!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

pioneerguy600 said:


> You best watch out for them Hooters,...they will have you doing things you wouldn`t usually do and they can keep you broke forever.....LOL
> Don`t ask me how I know...:msp_biggrin:



And forever is much longer than you can imagine at your age! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> no worries marc!
> I got enough saws for now. Im gonna "try" to hold off buying anymore for alittle. This girl wants to go on a "spontanious" trip across the country  when I asked her what we do about sleeping she told me "well, cheap hotels with one bed" she got big hooters too :drool: I guess I should set alittle aside for that.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



All I can say is be careful!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You best watch out for them Hooters,...they will have you doing things you wouldn`t usually do and they can keep you broke forever.....LOL
> Don`t ask me how I know...:msp_biggrin:



I Know! I married a pair of them too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 064 went through a transformation last evening as well, it now looks more like a complete saw,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 064 went through a transformation last evening as well, it now looks more like a complete saw,



I don't know? Are you sure that is that box of crap I sent up there?  That monster looks GREAT!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't know? Are you sure that is that box of crap I sent up there?  That monster looks GREAT!!!!!



Yep,..its had a few things repaired, a few new parts a few of my spare parts chucked in and the big parts were from the "box' you sent up. The grommet for the carb air box is still backordered but is supposed to be here first of next week, the one that came with the parts order was for a 046 and won`t fit the 064 correctly but I will keep it for my next 046/MS460 build. I have one tank through the 064 with the P&C that is now on it, after another tank of run time I will decide on what will be its next step in the porting dept. It now has 150 comp with .020-,021 squish so next is some tweaking of the upper transfers and timing on the intake and exhaust ports.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..its had a few things repaired, a few new parts a few of my spare parts chucked in and the big parts were from the "box' you sent up. The grommet for the carb air box is still backordered bu is supposed to be here first of next week, the one that came with the parts order was for a 046 and won`t fit the 064 correctly but I will keep it for my next 046/MS460 build. I have one tank through the 064 with the P&C that is now on it, sfter another tank of run time I will decide on what will be its next step in the porting dept. It now has 150 comp with .020-,021 squish so next is some tweaking of the upper transfers and timing on the intake and exhaust ports.



WOW! Your doing a lot of work on that monster! Don't know how I can ever thank you enough! But I will try! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> WOW! Your doing a lot of work on that monster! Don't know how I can ever thank you enough! But I will try! :hmm3grin2orange:



I am having a lot of fun with this one,call it experimentation. I have done up 6 different 066/MS660`s and have them quite comfortably understood but these hybrid 064/066`s I have some experimenting to do on them. I have 4 new cylinders and 6 pistons to play with, different port configurations and different things done to the pistons just to see how the engine reacts and what gives the best cutting speed for different woods with different chains. I am waiting for some skip chain to arrive to try that as well. When everything comes together then I will be satisfied it is putting out as much as I can wring from it without taking away from its durability/reliability and workability.


----------



## Cantdog

You're sure making those old Stihls look pretty darn good Jerry.....Just goes to show "You CAN polish a ......." Naw... I won't say it...LOL!!! Darn good looking work all the same.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am having a lot of fun with this one,call it experimentation. I have done up 6 different 066/MS660`s and have them quite comfortably understood but these hybrid 064/066`s I have some experimenting to do on them. I have 4 new cylinders and 6 pistons to play with, different port configurations and different things done to the pistons just to see how the engine reacts and what gives the best cutting speed for different woods with different chains. I am waiting for some skip chain to arrive to try that as well. When everything comes together then I will be satisfied it is putting out as much as I can wring from it without taking away from its durability/reliability and workability.



I sure am happy your having fun! You just do anything and everything you want to that saw! Take as long as you want too! Keep it till next year if you want? I am not needing it. You may want to build another one some time?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You're sure making those old Stihls look pretty darn good Jerry.....Just goes to show "You CAN polish a ......." Naw... I won't say it...LOL!!! Darn good looking work all the same.



I seen them do just that on Myth Busters LOL Yes they polished turds to what made them shine the best :hmm3grin2orange: They got a good shine on some of them too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You're sure making those old Stihls look pretty darn good Jerry.....Just goes to show "You CAN polish a ......." Naw... I won't say it...LOL!!! Darn good looking work all the same.



I don`t go overboard on the looks dept on chainsaws that are destined as work saws that will be run and worked actually cutting wood. I do like to have all the mechanicals in top notch order and will work on them til I am very satisfied they are at that point before they leave here for their new home. The new owner can tiddley them up if they so want to...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I seen them do just that on Myth Busters LOL Yes they polished turds to what made them shine the best :hmm3grin2orange: They got a good shine on some of them too!



Dinosaur turds sell for top dollar especially if it is polished up real nice to be used as a display item.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t go overboard on the looks dept on chainsaws that are destined as work saws that will be run and worked actually cutting wood. I do like to have all the mechanicals in top notch order and will work on them til I am very satisfied they are at that point before they leave here for their new home. The new owner can tiddley them up if they so want to...LOL



No need to shine them up to much.Its going to get used and scratched and dinged up a little.All I like is they run good. LOL Now the P52 & 62 is a little different.They won't be used much so they need to look good too! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No need to shine them up to much.Its going to get used and scratched and dinged up a little.All I like is they run good. LOL Now the P52 & 62 is a little different.They won't be used much so they need to look good too! LOL



You are right, I have a few of them shelf queens, special saws I really don`t need for cutting chores. Most saws that I have restored I also have a good runner in the same model so I know how they run and handle, only one I have that I don`t have a double for is the IEL model AB,that is a rare one.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are right, I have a few of them shelf queens, special saws I really don`t need for cutting chores. Most saws that I have restored I also have a good runner in the same model so I know how they run and handle, only one I have that I don`t have a double for is the IEL model AB,that is a rare one.



That IEL-AB must be very hard to find if you only have one?


----------



## tbone75

Got 2 boxes from Marc today! Fred-X got here first LOL Both came through just fine. Pics in a bit!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That IEL-AB must be very hard to find if you only have one?



They were very early era saws and not a lot of them made, even fewer survived and most have missing parts or are busted up if you can find one. There a few out there and I know where several are located that could be made to run but they are not for sale or no amount of coaxing/ dealing can accomplish a sale of them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

To reach our targeet of 3000 pages we need to post 3+ more pages by 12 midnight so youse slackers need to get busy, lets ger er as close as we can guys.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Got 2 boxes from Marc today! Fred-X got here first LOL Both came through just fine. Pics in a bit!



We'll be waiting for these. Is it something good? opcorn:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> To reach our targeet of 3000 pages we need to post 3+ more pages by 12 midnight so youse slackers need to get busy, lets ger er as close as we can guys.



Woho  ill do wat I can im workin!,

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> You best watch out for them Hooters,...they will have you doing things you wouldn`t usually do and they can keep you broke forever.....LOL
> Don`t ask me how I know...:msp_biggrin:



Iv had my "puppy love" relationships and found out what there all really about. Noww its time for me for me to have fun with them, There at my disposal. I have 3 chopping at my bit now. But I plan on just having the "no strings attached" relationships... I dont need them right now... So why have the headache? 
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> All I can say is be careful!



Thanks john, ill be sure to visit some of you guys. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

Time to go out ad drain a bowel before i can ship it .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
LOL !!


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> Time to go out ad drain a bowel before i can ship it .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> LOL !!



I'm really hoping beyond all hope that you are shipping a bowl, and not a bowel..........If in fact you are draining a bowel then it would be s**tting, and not shipping..............I'm just sayin'


----------



## roncoinc

Bowel cleansing in progres.
how long does it take one of these critters to blead out ??







Man it's going to be a COLD job taking this thing apart to get it ready to ship !
cause i aint lettin it inside the shop !! next thing you know others smell it in there and then THEY want in too then you just cant keep em out !!


----------



## tbone75

Ron you are very funny :hmm3grin2orange: I am sorry my junk is stinking up your place!  You can let it inside long enough to box it up LOL It won't smell that bad LOL Not sure it wouldn't breed in there tho?   May have some Stihlavarnas  :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

OK here is the (PILE) Marc sent! :msp_scared: Check out the bad he fixed up just for me LOL 2-Huskys 50 & 55,1 Echo 280E,1 Stihl 021 and many parts! The only jug I see that may not clean up is the 025? All the others look good! The Stihl is a 021 need a clutch cover is all I think to put that together.MS310 jug,210 jug,025 jug and ?? Just like Christmas today! The 266XP should be here today too!


----------



## tbone75

Ok guys lets get posting! I know I am full of bullchit but I can only do so much!


----------



## sefh3

Ron,
You shipping that saw to me?


----------



## sefh3

Here is John's project.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Ok guys lets get posting! I know I am full of bullchit but I can only do so much!



Hop on ya' Goofball, and I'll give ya' a piggyback. Just don't comment on my limping............okay?


----------



## sefh3

Looks good seeing all that Stihl freshing up your shop.

Nothing beats the smell of a Stihl


----------



## sefh3

What's everyones thoughts on a Echo 750EVL? Found one here locally but not sure how the rate.


----------



## tbone75

My 266XP just got here! But they sent it in a Stihl box!:msp_scared: Needs all the brake parts!Everything inside the cover and handle.Its even clean!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> What's everyones thoughts on a Echo 750EVL? Found one here locally but not sure how the rate.



Don't know about that one.But the Echos I have here are nice saws. I don't think anyone could kill this old 60S I have. LOL Well there may be some out there? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Hop on ya' Goofball, and I'll give ya' a piggyback. Just don't comment on my limping............okay?



OK.....Peg leg come and get me! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: You better not drop me!


----------



## sefh3

Here is the smelly Husky


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Whats up with that top handle saw? 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> OK.....Peg leg come and get me! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: You better not drop me!



No worries John I'd never drop you........do me a favor though, this time wear a belt so your ass crack isn't showing.....................:msp_scared:....................Remember "crack kills".........LOL!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> No worries John I'd never drop you........do me a favor though, this time wear a belt so your ass crack isn't showing.....................:msp_scared:....................Remember "crack kills".........LOL!!!





Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Opps ment to quote jon. Anywho... John is old, his pants are up to his belly button, hes no teenager that wears his pants to his knees  

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> No worries John I'd never drop you........do me a favor though, this time wear a belt so your ass crack isn't showing.....................:msp_scared:....................Remember "crack kills".........LOL!!!



Just had to spoil my fun didn't you! :hmm3grin2orange: Can I leave the TP hanging out?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Whats up with that top handle saw?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Not attached. LOL I need a piston for it too. That should be all it needs?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Just had to spoil my fun didn't you! :hmm3grin2orange: Can I leave the TP hanging out?



The TP looks better stuck to the bottom of your shoe. BTW no yelling "GIDDYUP HORSEY!!!"


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Opps ment to quote jon. Anywho... John is old, his pants are up to his belly button, hes no teenager that wears his pants to his knees
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Sometimes! Don't got enough arse to hold my pants up! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> The TP looks better stuck to the bottom of your shoe. BTW no yelling "GIDDYUP HORSEY!!!"



Dang! You just got kill the moment don't you!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Dang! You just got kill the moment don't you!



Just doing my part to get this thread to 2,000 pages, and then it's just a matter of waiting for the confetti and streamers to drop......................


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Just doing my part to get this thread to 2,000 pages, and then it's just a matter of waiting for the confetti and streamers to drop......................



Your doing good! Where are all the slackers at? I can't type that much!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Your doing good! Where are all the slackers at? I can't type that much!



Yeah, my poor index fingers are about plum wore out from all this typing.............:msp_sleep:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Well done for the day here, drained.. My knees are killing me from the cold and heavy lifting. One more day of working here, thank god  

John, dumb question how do you check squish on a saw?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My 266XP just got here! But they sent it in a Stihl box!:msp_scared: Needs all the brake parts!Everything inside the cover and handle.Its even clean!



THAT will take care of them stinky stihl's !!

hey,got er done outside !! 







All i can say John is you better get busy,wish somebody would send ME some nice husky's,,i give all my stinky's away !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> THAT will take care of them stinky stihl's !!
> 
> hey,got er done outside !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All i can say John is you better get busy,wish somebody would send ME some nice husky's,,i give all my stinky's away !!



Ron I got a 051 with your name on it 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well done for the day here, drained.. My knees are killing me from the cold and heavy lifting. One more day of working here, thank god
> 
> John, dumb question how do you check squish on a saw?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



What I do is use small electric solder.Put it in the plug hole till you feel it touch the side of the cylinder wall.Then turn it over once.Take the solder and measure it.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron I got a 051 with your name on it
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



And i thot we was friends jakob ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And i thot we was friends jakob ??



He is being down right meen to you Ron!:msp_scared:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> And i thot we was friends jakob ??


 
Sorry ron, george bush told me  

I would say a minty 181 but thats going 400 miles southwest of you

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Ron you happen to have any 266 brake parts?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sorry ron, george bush told me
> 
> I would say a minty 181 but thats going 400 miles southwest of you
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



ME?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> What I do is use small electric solder.Put it in the plug hole till you feel it touch the side of the cylinder wall.Then turn it over once.Take the solder and measure it.



What exactly is it suppose to measure? Lol 
Dumb question for a "senior member"







tbone75 said:


> He is being down right meen to you Ron!:msp_scared:



I gotta be, jerrys not here and I can get away with it! Lol

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> What exactly is it suppose to measure? Lol
> Dumb question for a "senior member"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta be, jerrys not here and I can get away with it! Lol
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



The thickness where it got mashed.How close the piston is to the top of cylinder


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> THAT will take care of them stinky stihl's !!
> 
> hey,got er done outside !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All i can say John is you better get busy,wish somebody would send ME some nice husky's,,i give all my stinky's away !!



That box looks great Ron! These Huskys need lots of parts! All there is crank cases and handles. LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> THAT will take care of them stinky stihl's !!
> 
> hey,got er done outside !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All i can say John is you better get busy,wish somebody would send ME some nice husky's,,i give all my stinky's away !!



Ron, should I drop by and pick up that box?


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Ron, should I drop by and pick up that box?



You wouldn't want it.Its not a mini-Mac :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you happen to have any 266 brake parts?



Does it look like this ??
forgot what i came off 











good thing you made me go to the shop and take pix,i left the heat on again !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> The thickness where it got mashed.How close the piston is to the top of cylinder



Thats exactly what I thought!!  thanks john!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Does it look like this ??
> forgot what i came off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good thing you made me go to the shop and take pix,i left the heat on again !!



It sure looks like it! Shop would have been nice and warm in the morning


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Ron, should I drop by and pick up that box?



YOU got to see that POS !!!! 
why would you want anything to do with that when you got mini mac's now ??


----------



## tbone75

Page 2000 guys!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> ME?


LOL not you either. East and alittle north of you. Up by pittsburg lol

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> It sure looks like it! Shop would have been nice and warm in the morning



" LOOKS " like it ??
i dont remember having a 266 ?
or did i ?? or DO i ??
damned if i remember !!
how would we know if it fit ?

page 2k !!
and no cranky old canmedian to show up on it


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Just hit 3000 on my taptalk  
Amazing how far this little group has gone 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Page 2000 guys!



Cliff is to blame.............LOL!!!!

Sent from my office keyboard using Hunt& Peck


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> Cliff is to blame.............LOL!!!!
> 
> Sent from my office keyboard using Hunt& Peck



Wonder if cliff misses us?  





Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Wonder if cliff misses us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



If he did he would stop by and say hello more often


----------



## tbone75

I think a 66 was the same?I will get a pic and measure it?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> If he did he would stop by and say hello more often



 
All well, cant be to aggravated he did start this thread 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sefh3 said:


> What's everyones thoughts on a Echo 750EVL? Found one here locally but not sure how the rate.



i'vd got a John Deere 70V that is equivalent to the echo 702 which looks similar (though somewhat smaller) than the 750. i absolutely love my jd70v. heavy but pulls hard with lots of grunt. a very solid saw.


----------



## tbone75

Cover pics


----------



## dancan

This is turning out to be a great year , John gets a granddaughter and I got more freebies !


----------



## Jon1212

jerrycmorrow said:


> i'vd got a John Deere 70V that is equivalent to the echo 702 which looks similar (though somewhat smaller) than the 750. i absolutely love my jd70v. heavy but pulls hard with lots of grunt. a very solid saw.



While we're on the topic of older Echo's, there is a 701 powerhead only out my way for $75. the seller says it has good compression, and spark. It appears to be of the low hour variety. Any thoughts pertaining to this saw?

Sent from work using my two index fingers


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Cover pics



the outside of the cover looks diff.
inside about the same.
i guess it would depend on how the brake parts mount on the inside and outside.
maybe you can find out what other models fit and i can see if i have one to try it on ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> the outside of the cover looks diff.
> inside about the same.
> i guess it would depend on how the brake parts mount on the inside and outside.
> maybe you can find out what other models fit and i can see if i have one to try it on ?



OK I will do that! Jerry may know?He worked on a lot of 266s


----------



## tbone75

Baby pic!!! Sorry it took a while for me to get them out of this new camera! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Part number inside the cover -5018301


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Part number inside the cover -5018301



NO !! no,no,no,no,no...
i aint goin back down there.
prob aint same number anyway as they look diff on the outside..
mine has the sight lines yours dont,but the cover may fit.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Are you sure you turned the heat off this time? Maybe you should go check. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Baby pic!!! Sorry it took a while for me to get them out of this new camera! LOL



Precious!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK I will do that! Jerry may know?He worked on a lot of 266s



Ron`s cover is for a 61 ,it will fit a 266.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ya did good guys, turned the corner. ...


----------



## Mill_wannabe

tbone75 said:


> Baby pic!!! Sorry it took a while for me to get them out of this new camera! LOL



Does she have a name? If not, we could come up with something... :jester:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mill_wannabe said:


> Does she have a name? If not, we could come up with something... :jester:



Dolly??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dolly??



Taylor LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Taylor LOL



Is LOL her middle or last name? How is it pronounced? Lu/ll, or Lo/ll?


----------



## jimdad07

I just got home from my trip, I can't believe I missed page 2000:msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron`s cover is for a 61 ,it will fit a 266.



 I was right for a change


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Jon1212 said:


> While we're on the topic of older Echo's, there is a 701 powerhead only out my way for $75. the seller says it has good compression, and spark. It appears to be of the low hour variety. Any thoughts pertaining to this saw?
> 
> Sent from work using my two index fingers



hard to say what its worth. i paid $40 for mine w/b&c. pristine condition w/minor blemishes. i'd say $75 w/o b&c seems a bit high. prolly still a good saw though. 

a 701SVL PH just sold on the bay, from greenwood, ca, for $75 w/1 bid. 
a JD65V sold for $380 w/42 bids;
a 702evl went for $127.5 w/6 bids.

then there was at least one other equivalent that didn't sell (twice) with a starting bid of $10. as always, the bay is weird and is nothing but an indication. just comes down to how bad you want it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I just got home from my trip, I can't believe I missed page 2000:msp_sad:



LOL,...not by much


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Taylor LOL



Real nice and different also, hard to find a name that isn`t overused these days.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> You best watch out for them Hooters,...they will have you doing things you wouldn`t usually do and they can keep you broke forever.....LOL
> Don`t ask me how I know...:msp_biggrin:





tbone75 said:


> I Know! I married a pair of them too!



I guess we have something in common besides saws. My wife says maybe we should call it the "*Arbreast* Site"


----------



## Mill_wannabe

jimdad07 said:


> I just got home from my trip, I can't believe I missed page 2000:msp_sad:



There was some pressure to get chatty. We passed 30,000 posts too.

Welcome back home. Did you see Champy?


----------



## Jon1212

jerrycmorrow said:


> hard to say what its worth. i paid $40 for mine w/b&c. pristine condition w/minor blemishes. i'd say $75 w/o b&c seems a bit high. prolly still a good saw though.
> 
> *a 701SVL PH just sold on the bay, from greenwood, ca, for $75 w/1 bid. *a JD65V sold for $380 w/42 bids;
> a 702evl went for $127.5 w/6 bids.
> 
> then there was at least one other equivalent that didn't sell (twice) with a starting bid of $10. as always, the bay is weird and is nothing but an indication. just comes down to how bad you want it?



Well I guess I can put that saw acquisition to rest.........Vintage Echo 701 svl chainsaw


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Real nice and different also, hard to find a name that isn`t overused these days.



I named my oldest Stephanie the younger one my X named Shiloh.


----------



## Jon1212

Hey Marc,
Anything show up for Mason today?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Well I guess I can put that saw acquisition to rest.........Vintage Echo 701 svl chainsaw



I have a nice 601 here but I need a clutch cover bar plates and the oiler knob


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Real nice and different also, hard to find a name that isn`t overused these days.



Here's the list of names I have to run through to yell at the right one......LOL!!!!!

Kendall, Chelsea, Sean, Caleb, Aliya, and Gideon


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Is LOL her middle or last name? How is it pronounced? Lu/ll, or Lo/ll?



Hush up peg leg :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> i just got home from my trip, i can't believe i missed page 2000:msp_sad:



slacker ! :d


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I was right for a change



Baske in that one for awhile !! LOL !
now i gotta take it apart .
easier to ship.


----------



## tbone75

I sure have been bringing in a lot of saws here lately? Need to get to fixing some a little faster! But I do have all winter! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Baske in that one for awhile !! LOL !
> now i gotta take it apart .
> easier to ship.



Sorry Ron


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Jon1212 said:


> Well I guess I can put that saw acquisition to rest.........Vintage Echo 701 svl chainsaw



amazingly coincidental ya think? the bay saw sold on 1-2-12; the cl saw advertised on 1-5-12. whoda thunk; prolly the buyer backed out. the guy wants to sell; you may get a deal OR you may get burned.


----------



## tbone75

Thanks to Ron all I need now is a piston for the 266XP ! It don't look over used at all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks to Ron all I need now is a piston for the 266XP ! It don't look over used at all.



Its a good looking saw,..not as good looking as my 266 but as far as orange turds go,..not bad.....LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Thanks to Ron all I need now is a piston for the 266XP ! *It don't look over used at all.*



Well that makes one of ya' you Goofball!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its a good looking saw,..not as good looking as my 266 but as far as orange turds go,..not bad.....LOL



:msp_razz: It will do just fine for me.  Wana trade? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Well that makes one of ya' you Goofball!!!



Goofball you got a good point there! Smart arse LOL


----------



## dancan

If you can't find a piston I've got a box with some 61/266 series stuff in it somewhere in a shed at a house three blocks over from where I work .


----------



## diggers_dad

Digger received a box in the mail today from Jon1212:













He carefully opened it:













And was delighted to find:















More to come...


----------



## diggers_dad

He began to point out the features, such as the "on / off" switch,











The primer bulb:












Then did a compression test:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Marc! Thanks very very much for all the parts!


----------



## diggers_dad

Digger told me to tell Jon (Jon1212) "Thank You" more times than I care to try to type on here tonight. 

He was very, very excited and is ready to get it checked out and running. Jon included the case as well as the bar and chain and packaged everything well. On top of that he graciously refused my attempt to pay shipping. Please send rep his way.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If you can't find a piston I've got a box with some 61/266 series stuff in it somewhere in a shed at a house three blocks over from where I work .



 Would that be over at the other guys house? LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Hey Marc! Thanks very very much for all the parts!



There should be almost enough there to build an 021, and I hope you will have a spare cylinder or two for future projects.

You're welcome and congrats, Grandpa!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thanks to Ron all I need now is a piston for the 266XP ! It don't look over used at all.



HHHmmmmmmm.............................
thinking i may have a 268 p&c down there too


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Digger told me to tell Jon (Jon1212) "Thank You" more times than I care to try to type on here tonight.
> 
> He was very, very excited and is ready to get it checked out and running. Jon included the case as well as the bar and chain and packaged everything well. On top of that he graciously refused my attempt to pay shipping. Please send rep his way.



That saw looks very nice! I rep the Peg Leg Goofball all the time. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HHHmmmmmmm.............................
> thinking i may have a 268 p&c down there too



OH MY !!!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> That saw looks very nice! I rep the Peg Leg Goofball all the time. LOL



Yep, but now you'll have rep the Peg Leg Goofball like you mean it..............hey wait a minute:msp_angry:.....you crack showin' Goofball, you call me Peg Leg one more time, and I'm dropping you during the next piggy back ride..........I'll simply say my ankle gave out.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> There should be almost enough there to build an 021, and I hope you will have a spare cylinder or two for future projects.
> 
> You're welcome and congrats, Grandpa!



Sure looks like enough to put a 021 together!I think all I will need is a clutch cover.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yep, but now you'll have rep the Peg Leg Goofball like you mean it..............hey wait a minute:msp_angry:.....you crack showin' Goofball, you call me Peg Leg one more time, and I'm dropping you during the next piggy back ride..........I'll simply say my ankle gave out.



They won't let me rep you yet.  But you did good! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Would that be over at the other guys house? LOL



No , it's far from his place , I wouldn't do that to him .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No , it's far from his place , I wouldn't do that to him .



:hmm3grin2orange: You sneak them Huskys in all the time! LOL Plus if I can talk Ron out of that 268 P&C ?


----------



## digger01

Hey John,

This is Digger. Dad signed me up on the site. I wanted to say thanks for the Wild Thing. It's almost back together.:msp_smile:

Digger


----------



## jerrycmorrow

digger01 said:


> Hey John,
> 
> This is Digger. Dad signed me up on the site. I wanted to say thanks for the Wild Thing. It's almost back together.:msp_smile:
> 
> Digger



dang dig, welcome to the site. i'd rep ya but outa bullets for the day. keep up the good work.


----------



## tbone75

digger01 said:


> Hey John,
> 
> This is Digger. Dad signed me up on the site. I wanted to say thanks for the Wild Thing. It's almost back together.:msp_smile:
> 
> Digger



Hi Digger  Your very welcome! I sure hope you have fun with it!


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> dang dig, welcome to the site. i'd rep ya but outa bullets for the day. keep up the good work.



I got him!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Hi Digger  Your very welcome! I sure hope you have fun with it!



John,
That sure was awfully nice of you to send that young man a saw. I take back half of what the rest of these fellas have been sayin' 'bout you..........LOL!!!!


----------



## sefh3

jerrycmorrow said:


> dang dig, welcome to the site. i'd rep ya but outa bullets for the day. keep up the good work.



I got him for you.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> John,
> That sure was awfully nice of you to send that young man a saw. I take back half of what the rest of these fellas have been sayin' 'bout you..........LOL!!!!



That sure is nice of you...PEG LEG


----------



## sefh3

Well John it looks like your finally getting the Stihl antibiotic your needing for your CAD 

I have been laying low lately waiting for the funds to pile up. I have 4 Stihls on CL right now but no bites on any of them. I figured right now would be a good time to sell saws with the lack of snow around here.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> John,
> That sure was awfully nice of you to send that young man a saw. I take back half of what the rest of these fellas have been sayin' 'bout you..........LOL!!!!



Oh man,lets not go as far as HALF !!! 
%10 maybe but dont go overboard !


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> That sure is nice of you...PEG LEG



THUNK!!!!! That was the sound of me dropping you during a piggy back ride............yep my dern ankle gave out. I'd ask you to carry me now, but I fear you'd "Bust a Gut"........LOL!!!!


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,lets not go as far as HALF !!!
> %10 maybe but dont go overboard !



Fair enough. Besides at his age he can't remember 75% of the crap we say anyway.......LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

10% Ron? Darn that sure is nice of you :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> THUNK!!!!! That was the sound of me dropping you during a piggy back ride............yep my dern ankle gave out. I'd ask you to carry me now, but I fear you'd "Bust a Gut"........LOL!!!!



Right on my arse too! :msp_angry:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

digger01 said:


> Hey John,
> 
> This is Digger. Dad signed me up on the site. I wanted to say thanks for the Wild Thing. It's almost back together.:msp_smile:
> 
> Digger



Hey Digger keep up the good work! Iv been watching some of your projects and looks like soon enough you might be showing dad a few things about saws!  
I might have a saw kicking around for you, let me check when I get home.
P.S Dont look at my avatar, And I repped you! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Fair enough. Besides at his age he can't remember 75% of the crap we say anyway.......LOL!!!



What did you say? I forgot?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Digger keep up the good work! Iv been watching some of your projects and looks like soon enough you might be showing dad a few things about saws!
> I might have a saw kicking around for you, let me check when I get home.
> P.S Dont look at my avatar, And I repped you! :msp_biggrin:



LOL we keep this up and Digger will have way more saws than Dad! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

I see Dan down there lurking,wonder why he up so late ??


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> LOL we keep this up and Digger will have way more saws than Dad! :hmm3grin2orange:



I think a Husqvarna is in order. That ought to drive Marc a little crazy, and at the same time broaden Diggers outlook.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I just got back from Lowes, and picked up some new tools for saws.... Also some porting tools


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I see Dan down there lurking,wonder why he up so late ??



WAY WAY past his bed time! :msp_scared: He will be one grumpy old man tomorrow!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I think a Husqvarna is in order. That ought to drive Marc a little crazy, and at the same time broaden Diggers outlook.



I like that idea! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> WAY WAY past his bed time! :msp_scared: He will be one grumpy old man tomorrow!



He might call us some other S word... Not his usual "Slackers" :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> I think a Husqvarna is in order. That ought to drive Marc a little crazy, and at the same time broaden Diggers outlook.



How about some 136's ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: You sneak them Huskys in all the time! LOL Plus if I can talk Ron out of that 268 P&C ?



Just make sure it's the Mahle 268XP cyl and not the Gillardoni non XP 268 or you'll be going backwards from a 266XP......I don't think there is a lot of difference between the 266xp cyl and the 268xp cyl....same bore, closed port......Northwoods has the 266xp piston if your cyl is still good.....or if you really want to go nuts put a 272XP top end on it!!!! Great family of saws to work with.....Happy 2000!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Just make sure it's the Mahle 268XP cyl and not the Gillardoni non XP 268 or you'll be going backwards from a 266XP......I don't think there is a lot of difference between the 266xp cyl and the 268xp cyl....same bore, closed port......Northwoods has the 266xp piston if your cyl is still good.....or if you really want to go nuts put a 272XP top end on it!!!! Great family of saws to work with.....Happy 2000!!!!!



Well bigger is always better! LOL The jug I have has just a little transfer in it.Should be no problem.But if I can find a good used 272XP top end? LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys got me liking this 266 more and more !!!


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> P.S Dont look at my avatar, And I repped you! :msp_biggrin:



Too late on the avatar. What was I thinking?:bang:



tbone75 said:


> LOL we keep this up and Digger will have way more saws than Dad! :hmm3grin2orange:



He already has me out-repped!! 



roncoinc said:


> How about some 136's ?



As in PLURAL!?!?!? I thought this was a friendly site.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Too late on the avatar. What was I thinking?:bang:
> 
> 
> 
> He already has me out-repped!!
> 
> 
> 
> As in PLURAL!?!?!? I thought this was a friendly site.



 I seen more when I was his age! Seems my big brother ever kept his dirty magazines good enough! 
Hey I turned out ok! I think... 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Too late on the avatar. What was I thinking?:bang:
> 
> 
> 
> He already has me out-repped!!
> 
> 
> 
> As in PLURAL!?!?!? I thought this was a friendly site.



You didn't get to see the BOX Ron sent me did you! All I can say is get a storage shed if he sends something!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I seen more when I was his age! Seems my big brother ever kept his dirty magazines good enough!
> Hey I turned out ok! I think...
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



:monkey::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> You didn't get to see the BOX Ron sent me did you! All I can say is get a storage shed if he sends something!



I'm out of room!!!! That's why I sent you so much stuff. I'd tried to cherry pick some of my best junk and I'm trying to make myself get rid of other stuff. It's bad enough with one CAD victim in the house, but now there are TWO!! And he keeps on getting more stuff!! He already has more tools to work on saws with than I had when I started, plus he's worse of a pack rat. :bang:


----------



## jimdad07

digger01 said:


> Hey John,
> 
> This is Digger. Dad signed me up on the site. I wanted to say thanks for the Wild Thing. It's almost back together.:msp_smile:
> 
> Digger



Hi Digger, glad you could join us, it's about time. I hear you are quite the saw mechanic.:msp_wink:


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Just make sure it's the Mahle 268XP cyl and not the Gillardoni non XP 268 or you'll be going backwards from a 266XP......I don't think there is a lot of difference between the 266xp cyl and the 268xp cyl....same bore, closed port......Northwoods has the 266xp piston if your cyl is still good.....or if you really want to go nuts put a 272XP top end on it!!!! Great family of saws to work with.....Happy 2000!!!!!



You are really going to force me to work on that orange thing on my bench aren't you?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> i'm out of room!!!! That's why i sent you so much stuff. I'd tried to cherry pick some of my best junk and i'm trying to make myself get rid of other stuff. It's bad enough with one cad victim in the house, but now there are two!! And he keeps on getting more stuff!! He already has more tools to work on saws with than i had when i started, plus he's worse of a pack rat. :bang:



woops!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You are really going to force me to work on that orange thing on my bench aren't you?



About time you get a good saw going. :monkey: Other than a Dolmar LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Boomer (Mary's little brother) came home with an almost brand new 028 Super tonight that he got off of an old lady for $80, it has maybe had two or three tanks through it. There is not a scratch on it and it runs like a top. I tuned it for him and the best part is that the lady and her husband (both alive and kicking) stored it with the fuel out of it. That kid has a knack for finding them.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> About time you get a good saw going. :monkey:



Stihl:sword:Husky

Dolmar:chainsawguy:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> woops!



Aww, who am I kidding? I wouldn't even turn down a Husky. Or a Poulan. CAD is bad. That's why I'm building shelves in the basement and making room down there to move most of my saw stuff there. If I could make a living at this stuff I would quit my day job.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Boomer (Mary's little brother) came home with an almost brand new 028 Super tonight that he got off of an old lady for $80, it has maybe had two or three tanks through it. There is not a scratch on it and it runs like a top. I tuned it for him and the best part is that the lady and her husband (both alive and kicking) stored it with the fuel out of it. That kid has a knack for finding them.



Jerry will be wanting that one! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Boomer (Mary's little brother) came home with an almost brand new 028 Super tonight that he got off of an old lady for $80, it has maybe had two or three tanks through it. There is not a scratch on it and it runs like a top. I tuned it for him and the best part is that the lady and her husband (both alive and kicking) stored it with the fuel out of it. That kid has a knack for finding them.



Sweet!! I'd love to find a deal like that!


----------



## sefh3

diggers_dad said:


> I'm out of room!!!! That's why I sent you so much stuff. I'd tried to cherry pick some of my best junk and I'm trying to make myself get rid of other stuff. It's bad enough with one CAD victim in the house, but now there are TWO!! And he keeps on getting more stuff!! He already has more tools to work on saws with than I had when I started, plus he's worse of a pack rat. :bang:



I know the feeling. I need to off load some odd ball stuff to make room for more Stihl stuff. I think I have 2 boxes of PM605-610 stuff. Not enough to build one just extra parts. My shop is full.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Jerry will be wanting that one! LOL



I want that one!


----------



## sefh3

diggers_dad said:


> Sweet!! I'd love to find a deal like that!



Yeah me too. The last 028 Super I went to look at turned out to be an 029 Super. Only a digit off.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jerry will be wanting that one! LOL



I told him that one is way too nice to sell off. He likes it. The kid has the bug, very proud of growing up he has been doing over the last few months. He will be a father in early summer some time and he is doing what he has to do to take care of his soon to be wife and the responsibilities that go with it. A different person than the kid who we had to pull teeth to get him to work on his own house. Hopefully he gets a computer hooked up to the internet soon so he can check the site out.


----------



## diggers_dad

Time for bed at my house. Goodnight all.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> Sweet!! I'd love to find a deal like that!



That was a great deal, I will have $70 all told into the one I am rebuilding. He got one that is almost brand new for $10 more. What a $%^#head!!


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> Time for bed at my house. Goodnight all.



Good night Marc, cool to see your boy popping up in our thread. Good place for him to learn a few things. Hope my son takes to it like that when he is old enough.


----------



## sefh3

Jim it will come soon enough. My boy asks everynight if we can go out to the shop for a bit. It doesn't matter if it's cold out there or not. He wants to fix saws with dad.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Time for bed at my house. Goodnight all.



Nite Marc


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I told him that one is way too nice to sell off. He likes it. The kid has the bug, very proud of growing up he has been doing over the last few months. He will be a father in early summer some time and he is doing what he has to do to take care of his soon to be wife and the responsibilities that go with it. A different person than the kid who we had to pull teeth to get him to work on his own house. Hopefully he gets a computer hooked up to the internet soon so he can check the site out.



Yeah, keep that one, once in a while I find a really nice one also, right now I have the one John sent me and have nearly rebuilt it with NOS parts. All the parts on it were really nice but as I replace each piece with a NOS piece I just transfer the pieces over to another 028Super. I must have had 50 of them by now but they usually find new homes in short order. I have a standing request for 4 of them right now, just got to take time to get them ready to go. Only one will stay here with me now unless someone gets really carried away with a cash offer....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Jim it will come soon enough. My boy asks everynight if we can go out to the shop for a bit. It doesn't matter if it's cold out there or not. He wants to fix saws with dad.



I'm not in any rush to have him get bigger, or my little girl, but he is already asking to go to work with me all the time. Breaks my heart to tell him he can't come in the big blue work van with me. He is a smart little guy, he told me the other day how to spell his name and then wrote it for me. Not too bad for a 4 year old. My little girl will be an animal I am thinking. Anyhow, you boys have a good night I have to hit the sack.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I told him that one is way too nice to sell off. He likes it. The kid has the bug, very proud of growing up he has been doing over the last few months. He will be a father in early summer some time and he is doing what he has to do to take care of his soon to be wife and the responsibilities that go with it. A different person than the kid who we had to pull teeth to get him to work on his own house. Hopefully he gets a computer hooked up to the internet soon so he can check the site out.



I sent Jerry a nice one and he is making it look even better!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, keep that one, once in a while I find a really nice one also, right now I have the one John sent me and have nearly rebuilt it with NOS parts. All the parts on it were really nice but as I replace each piece with a NOS piece I just transfer the pieces over to another 028Super. I must have had 50 of them by now but they usually find new homes in short order. I have a standing request for 4 of them right now, just got to take time to get them ready to go. Only one will stay here with me now unless someone gets really carried away with a cash offer....LOL



I can't wait to have both of the Stihls going that I picked up the other day. The piston kit came in for the ms260 while I was out of town, I am just waiting on the gasket kit now. The parts for the super should be here any day and that one will one ready to run.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I'm not in any rush to have him get bigger, or my little girl, but he is already asking to go to work with me all the time. Breaks my heart to tell him he can't come in the big blue work van with me. He is a smart little guy, he told me the other day how to spell his name and then wrote it for me. Not too bad for a 4 year old. My little girl will be an animal I am thinking. Anyhow, you boys have a good night I have to hit the sack.



Nite JIm


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I can't wait to have both of the Stihls going that I picked up the other day. The piston kit came in for the ms260 while I was out of town, I am just waiting on the gasket kit now. The parts for the super should be here any day and that one will one ready to run.



Both of them will make good saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was hoping that ole slacker, Cliff , would drop by on the snniversary of this thread, guess he does not like us anymore...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was hoping that ole slacker, Cliff , would drop by on the snniversary of this thread, guess he does not like us anymore...LOL



Yes that big slacker gave up on us!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes that big slacker gave up on us!



Guess he has something better to do....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess he has something better to do....LOL



Hes tending to his wife probably... Dang who needs them, when he has AS??? 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

My wife is telling me to get my arse in bed so i think i will. LOL Nite guys


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good nite ,John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in also,..nite all.


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackers ! How you going to find the freebies if your stihl in bed !


----------



## dancan

I got some homemade chocolate peanut butter balls , a trailer hitch for my truck and a gallon of Lucas hydraulic oil additive yesterday , you guys must must be wearing Husky pj's making you dozy and missing the freebies .


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys.....I didn't say good!Stupid arthritis has got me today! Rain/snow is moving in sometime soon. Sure wish I could trade this beat up body in! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

HaHaHa!!!! Freebies????? None around here......probably as close as I'll get is a friends son (20 something) brough me a Husky 55 (POS in any condition).....he wanted to know if I'd get it going for him....I said I'd look at it.......talk about beat!!.....it didn't look to bad but was stuck......I pulled the muffler which came off dry but was real loose????? It had been run loose and jittered the cyl ex flange and bolt mounting pockets completely to death..so the cyl is junk......huh what do you know...piston is scored and junk too. Removed the cyl and still stuck....lower end was full of corrision/rust and the main bearings were of the highest order of beat...in that condition I would not trust the big end rod brearings either.....nice....I do have a use case/crank that I would like gone but sthil would need a P&C...could get by with a used or aftermarket I suppose but he'd still end up with a couple hundred bucks in a saw that was worth only $100......I told him to buy a good used Jonsered. "You have any for sale???? 

no... I said.......LOL!!



I would rather had the chocolate peanutbutter balls.........


----------



## dancan

I'm here at work checking up on you ZZZSlackers and a customer drops off some home made macaroons on her way to work .
This is shaping up to be a good year .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> I got some homemade chocolate peanut butter balls , a trailer hitch for my truck and a gallon of Lucas hydraulic oil additive yesterday , you guys must must be wearing Husky pj's making you dozy and missing the freebies .



Ohhh monkey balls!!!! (the choclate peanut butter balls) my grandma used to make them all the time, they were my favorite. Not sure why I called them monkey balls?
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm here at work checking up on you ZZZSlackers and a customer drops off some home made macaroons on her way to work .
> This is shaping up to be a good year .



You must be a very good suck up!


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> Jim it will come soon enough. My boy asks everynight if we can go out to the shop for a bit. It doesn't matter if it's cold out there or not. He wants to fix saws with dad.



That's nice ain't it? Little guys get in the way some times but it sure is nice to have them take an interest.





tbone75 said:


> Morning guys.....I didn't say good!Stupid arthritis has got me today! Rain/snow is moving in sometime soon. Sure wish I could trade this beat up body in! LOL



I hear ya, John. Today is one of those days I have to remind myself that I could have dirt on top of me instead of me on top of it. Any day above dirt is better than the alternative.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> That's nice ain't it? Little guys get in the way some times but it sure is nice to have them take an interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya, John. Today is one of those days I have to remind myself that I could have dirt on top of me instead of me on top of it. Any day above dirt is better than the alternative.



Yep still using oxygen so its a good day! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Either way morning fella's, actually kinda nice out compared to the past couple of days. Gonna get this load whipped out today, it wont be as bad moving the people in cause It wont have all the dust and trash. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Either way morning fella's, actually kinda nice out compared to the past couple of days. Gonna get this load whipped out today, it wont be as bad moving the people in cause It wont have all the dust and trash.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



You hope :monkey:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You hope :monkey:



Haha! Well its suppose to be a newer house! So hopefully it wont be to dirty. 

The biggest thing on this job is the gun safe in the basement. One of the big ones too. 500lbs safe+4 guys=1300lbs on an old wooden staircase? Hmmm 
Only start worrying if I dont get on AS tonight haha! 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!!!! Freebies????? None around here......probably as close as I'll get is a friends son (20 something) brough me a Husky 55 (POS in any condition).....he wanted to know if I'd get it going for him....I said I'd look at it.......talk about beat!!.....it didn't look to bad but was stuck......I pulled the muffler which came off dry but was real loose????? It had been run loose and jittered the cyl ex flange and bolt mounting pockets completely to death..so the cyl is junk......huh what do you know...piston is scored and junk too. Removed the cyl and still stuck....lower end was full of corrision/rust and the main bearings were of the highest order of beat...in that condition I would not trust the big end rod brearings either.....nice....I do have a use case/crank that I would like gone but sthil would need a P&C...could get by with a used or aftermarket I suppose but he'd still end up with a couple hundred bucks in a saw that was worth only $100......I told him to buy a good used Jonsered. "You have any for sale????
> 
> no... I said.......LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather had the chocolate peanutbutter balls.........




I guess you are not the only one that has worn out ,beat to death saws brought to you to bring back from the grave. I to also see these beaters, I posted a pict not long ago of a Husky272 that was real ratty looking. That saw is still cutting and the same guy has a 254 that has gone through 3 top ends. He just brought it in again and wants to know if it is worth putting another top end on it and now its stuck. I tell him no its not worth it but he still wants me to check it over to see what is sticking it. I guess it was left out in the rain cause when I got the cylinder off the bottom end was all rusty so it had been sitting with water in it for some time. Now he wants me to find a crank, new bearings clean it all up and he has a fairly good P&C to put on it. At this rate that saw will never die and be gone for good. It`s like the old song about the cat....LOL


----------



## Somesawguy

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Haha! Well its suppose to be a newer house! So hopefully it wont be to dirty.
> 
> The biggest thing on this job is the gun safe in the basement. One of the big ones too. 500lbs safe+4 guys=1300lbs on an old wooden staircase? Hmmm
> Only start worrying if I dont get on AS tonight haha!
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Best of luck with the safe. Can you get underneath the stairs to give them a little more support?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Haha! Well its suppose to be a newer house! So hopefully it wont be to dirty.
> 
> The biggest thing on this job is the gun safe in the basement. One of the big ones too. 500lbs safe+4 guys=1300lbs on an old wooden staircase? Hmmm
> Only start worrying if I dont get on AS tonight haha!
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



500lbs. That aint that big LOL That is what mine is.I took it off my truck and put in the house by myself!And into the bedroom!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Is that what fried your back?!? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Is that what fried your back?!? :msp_ohmy:



NO :hmm3grin2orange: It was in a box laying in the back of my truck.I just cut the box off of it.Backed the truck up to the door and slid it right in the house.Tipped it up and just walked it right into the bedroom.Nothing to it LOL I could get the truck with in a foot of the door.That is the only reason it worked.


----------



## 8433jeff

When I moved appliances I had a buddy named Fred, an aluminum appliance cart. Fred and I moved many old fridges, washers and freezers two maybe three guys would have a rough go on. He usually listened pretty good, seemed to know what I wanted, and never talked back. Never bought any lunch though.


----------



## tbone75

Off to wallyWorld to take this dand camera back!Its not working right at all:msp_angry:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Off to wallyWorld to take this dand camera back!Its not working right at all:msp_angry:



They are a good place to take things back to, produce the product and the reciept and they will hand you another just like it, well lets hope it works better than the first one...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got the cylinder off the 064 today, time for a bit of grinding, next time out its gonna be a ripper.


----------



## tbone75

swapped the camera out for another just like it.I wanted something different but the OL wanted the same one.She won LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You must be a very good suck up!



Extra good when home baked goods are involved .


----------



## tbone75

No saw work today again! Had to work on the windows of the OL Durango.None of them would work.Checked the fuses all good?Take the door panel off.It had came unplugged some how? Plug it back in everything works!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Extra good when home baked goods are involved .



Can't say I blame you for that! :biggrin:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> No saw work today again! Had to work on the windows of the OL Durango.None of them would work.Checked the fuses all good?Take the door panel off.It had came unplugged some how? Plug it back in everything works!



Yeah that'll happen when you bump a lot of curbs, and drive over speed bumps at 25mph...........just don't tell her I "tipped" you off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What happened to all the Chattie Cathies???


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> What happened to all the Chattie Cathies???



They're all gettin' an earful from their OL's for "being on that stupid chainsaw site" too much............LOL!!!!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Was she that loud that you heard her there too? Sorry about that. :jester:


----------



## pioneerguy600

My wife is asleep, I am free.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## dancan

I think some use AS as a cover for Ebay ...... or other sites .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I think some use AS as a cover for Ebay ...... or other sites .



The green saw has a scored piston&cylinder.


----------



## tbone75

Just checked on Northwood for a 272XP top end.85 bucks but don't say what brand it is?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The green saw has a scored piston&cylinder.



That is not good. :msp_sad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just checked on Northwood for a 272XP top end.85 bucks but don't say what brand it is?



Ask them, they will tell you, NWP most likely.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is not good. :msp_sad:



No, but it could be a lot worse, easy fix with the right parts....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ask them, they will tell you, NWP most likely.



NWP any good?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> NWP any good?



Fair to middlin.


----------



## dancan

After showing them the umpteenth chain saw video you will be free to cruise the net at your will , just remember to play one every other day LOL .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fair to middlin.



At that price I should have guessed that. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Just returned home from the shop...wife came over after work with a sixer of green 1 lb cans of my favorite American beverage...nice girl...spent the day laminating up 16' blanks for a run of custom handrail..while waiting the the glue to kick....was down back running the most venerable 621 Jonsereds in some standing dead ash around 12" at the butt....damn those saws are sweet!!....not real snappy and not to light but smooth and steady...same sound every cut..same rpm...just sweet....put another full cord of forwarded, fit and split and stacked standing dead ash in the firewood stash...between glue ups!!! Three pounders at the end made the day made it just right!! LOL!!!! If you have never handled one of these 621s you don't know what you're missing...just like steam..smooth and steady...very pleasent to use.....dependable, quiet and fast enough as always..the very best all around saw Jonsereds ever produced.......I have three NOS P&C kits for the 621 that I'll never need!!!! NO they are not for sale.......unless you're worthy....LOL!!...and needy!! Have to be both.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> At that price I should have guessed that. LOL



The Meteor sets are better and the Tecomec sets are the best aftermarket I ever saw , there may be better but you usually pay for what you get. The 272 is a PRO saw so you should expect to pay a fair price for a good set.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Just checked on Northwood for a 272XP top end.85 bucks but don't say what brand it is?



You should just fix the 266XP...run it...love it....run it some more .....port it...love it some more....then if you like the feel of the saw you can go 272.....in reality the 268XP and 272XP will run at about the same cut speed......it's just that the 272XP will pull a longer B&C but won't really cut any faster than the 266XP/268XP setup.....in my experience.......FWTW!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Just returned home from the shop...wife came over after work with a sixer of green 1 lb cans of my favorite American beverage...nice girl...spent the day laminating up 16' blanks for a run of custom handrail..while waiting the the glue to kick....was down back running the most venerable 621 Jonsereds in some standing dead ash around 12" at the butt....damn those saws are sweet!!....not real snappy and not to light but smooth and steady...same sound every cut..same rpm...just sweet....put another full cord of forwarded, fit and split and stacked standing dead ash in the firewood stash...between glue ups!!! Three pounders at the end made the day made it just right!! LOL!!!! If you have never handled one of these 621s you don't know what you're missing...just like steam..smooth and steady...very pleasent to use.....dependable, quiet and fast enough as always..the very best all around saw Jonsereds ever produced.......I have three NOS P&C kits for the 621 that I'll never need!!!! NO they are not for sale.......unless you're worthy....LOL!!...and needy!! Have to be both.......



Sounds like a good day.


----------



## tbone75

I just finished a honey do.She wanted a new vanity light in the bathroom.So after we swapped cameras I stopped a lowes.Dang them things aint cheap! Well what she wanted LOL Got it put in for her so she is very happy now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You should just fix the 266XP...run it...love it....run it some more .....port it...love it some more....then if you like the feel of the saw you can go 272.....in reality the 268XP and 272XP will run at about the same cut speed......it's just that the 272XP will pull a longer B&C but won't really cut any faster than the 266XP/268XP setup.....in my experience.......FWTW!!!



OK Sounds like a good plan to me! Get me a piston and run it! Why put a bunch more money into it?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fair to middlin.




Now that right there is a North Eastern term you don't here everywhere....LOL!!! And you are about as far North East as you can get!!!! Not completely but very close!!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I just finished a honey do.She wanted a new vanity light in the bathroom.So after we swapped cameras I stopped a lowes.Dang them things aint cheap! Well what she wanted LOL Got it put in for her so she is very happy now! LOL



You should use the old light over your work bench. It might help you find some of the crap you forgot you had.........LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Now if I can talk Ron out of that 268 top end I would do that! LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> Now that right there is a North Eastern term you don't here everywhere....LOL!!! And you are about as far North East as you can get!!!! Not completely but very close!!



I understood him clearly. You are right though, you don't see that in text very often.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> You should use the old light over your work bench. It might help you find some of the crap you forgot you had.........LOL!!!!



I forgot what I had today? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Now that right there is a North Eastern term you don't here everywhere....LOL!!! And you are about as far North East as you can get!!!! Not completely but very close!!



 I don't know about that.My Dad used that all the time.He was from Oklahoma! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Now that right there is a North Eastern term you don't here everywhere....LOL!!! And you are about as far North East as you can get!!!! Not completely but very close!!



Cape Spear NFLD.


----------



## tbone75

It was almost 60 out there today! I had to let the stove go out because it was to hot in here!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Now if I can talk Ron out of that 268 top end I would do that! LOL



I don't think that will make much of a change as the P&C is very close to identical...most of the power difference is in the size of the intake and carb....the bore is the same in 266xp as the 268xp...the 268XP is just the later version 266XP with more intake...if you need to change anything check you carb.....if it's a 163...you need to go up to a 224C or better....if that is what you have then you're good...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> cape spear nfld.



lolol!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I don't know about that.My Dad used that all the time.He was from Oklahoma! :hmm3grin2orange:



OK I may be wrong but you don't hear it much these days!!!


But you gotta remember all you guys came frome over here at some point in time!!LOLOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I don't think that will make much of a change as the P&C is very close to identical...most of the power difference is in the size of the intake and carb....the bore is the same in 266xp as the 268xp...the 268XP is just the later version 266XP with more intake...if you need to change anything check you carb.....if it's a 163...you need to go up to a 224C or better....if that is what you have then you're good...



Thanks! I will be checking that out!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK I may be wrong but you don't hear it much these days!!!
> 
> 
> But you gotta remember all you guys came frome over here at some point in time!!LOLOL!!



Very good point! LOL And that is the first time I have heard that in a long time!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't know about that.My Dad used that all the time.He was from Oklahoma! :hmm3grin2orange:



Coasties moving inland..


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Coasties moving inland..




Yep.... headed for the "fair to middlin" LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep.... headed for the "fair to middlin" LOL!!



Yep,...midland....flatlanders....LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Just returned home from the shop...wife came over after work with a sixer of green 1 lb cans of my favorite American beverage...nice girl.......was down back running the most venerable 621 Jonsereds in some standing dead ash around 12" at the butt....damn those saws are sweet!!......the very best all around saw Jonsereds ever produced.......I have three NOS P&C kits for the 621 that I'll never need!!!! NO they are not for sale.......unless you're worthy....LOL!!...and needy!! Have to be both.......









Comes to mind .


----------



## dancan

Woops ! 
I meant .


----------



## Cantdog

I like old sayings and there is almost always a basis for what is taken as humor......my father had hundereds......one of my favorites was reserved for something that was all done...worn out..usless........he would say..."That's just like the little end of nothing...whittled out pickked" LOL!! Think about it!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

This thing is gonna ,"Suck", a lot of air and fuel.....LOL,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This thing is gonna ,"Suck", a lot of air and fuel.....LOL,



 Now that is purdy! uttahere2:


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Comes to mind .



:monkey: I aint going to ask!


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## tbone75

I see what Jerry has been doing! And that looks GREAT!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I see what Jerry has been doing! And that looks GREAT!



Its all back together and ready for a run tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


>



You got a chicken inside that jug? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Comes to mind .





dancan said:


> Woops !
> I meant .




LOL Not bad Dan...but she's a brunett......and my hair is longer and I sit up straighter........but I certainly do like Keiths!! However I've taken up company with a certain Capt'n by this time of night......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I see what Jerry has been doing! And that looks GREAT!



Did you see that clever yellow and black angled buffer tang behind the piston?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You got a chicken inside that jug? :hmm3grin2orange:



Its foaming pretty good at about 214F


----------



## Cantdog

All BS aside that looks great Jerry......nice shape....and very smooth...of course the light helps but at the same time light doesn't let you hide anything either...looks super....John will be thrilled...I would be.....if it would bolt to a Jonsered!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you see that clever yellow and black angled buffer tang behind the piston?



I am wondering what that is?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


>




How happen we don't get a side shot of that piston??????? Inquisitive minds want to know.......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its foaming pretty good at about 214F



I was wondering about that too?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> All BS aside that looks great Jerry......nice shape....and very smooth...of course the light helps but at the same time light doesn't let you hide anything either...looks super....John will be thrilled...I would be.....if it would bolt to a Jonsered!!!!!



Thanks, it was not polished in those photos as it just came out of the boiling pot. I have something that I ported a couple years ago that will fit in a Jonsered,... a 2094.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> How happen we don't get a side shot of that piston??????? Inquisitive minds want to know.......



Ahh,..ummm,..the front handle was in the way.....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> Now that right there is a North Eastern term you don't here everywhere....LOL!!! And you are about as far North East as you can get!!!! Not completely but very close!!



My dad has said that for years, iv gotten to where I say it too! Lol 

Well got this loaded up and it only took 12 hours... Litterly, we started at 830, and justtt finished! The safe wasnt all that big off a deal. We took the door off, but the safe on a reffer dolly and took it up the stairs. I put a strap on the dolly wheels (what we call a hump strap) got on the bottom and lifted it up the stairs. The hardest part was getting it around the 90° turn at the top of the stairs. We barely got all this guys crap in the trailer, if it wasnt for the guys tractor, it all would have fit like a glove! 
My dad thinks were just about overloaded on the rear axles. The guy also had 1000ft of cherry and mohagony lumber.  
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> :monkey: I aint going to ask!



Get some Weisers Small batch into you and it will be clear as mud .
I may be scatchin' my head tomorrow but I'm OK with it at the moment .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ahh,..ummm,..the front handle was in the way.....LOL






HmmmmLOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> My dad has said that for years, iv gotten to where I say it too! Lol
> 
> Well got this loaded up and it only took 12 hours... Litterly, we started at 830, and justtt finished! The safe wasnt all that big off a deal. We took the door off, but the safe on a reffer dolly and took it up the stairs. I put a strap on the dolly wheels (what we call a hump strap) got on the bottom and lifted it up the stairs. The hardest part was getting it around the 90° turn at the top of the stairs. We barely got all this guys crap in the trailer, if it wasnt for the guys tractor, it all would have fit like a glove!
> My dad thinks were just about overloaded on the rear axles. The guy also had 1000ft of cherry and mohagony lumber.
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Sounds like a tough day!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Get some Weisers Small batch into you and it will be clear as mud .
> I may be scatchin' my head tomorrow but I'm OK with it at the moment .






What I really want to know is how the hell did you get our wedding pics..anyway????????


----------



## pioneerguy600

All my windowed pistons look like this, one on the left is opened up, on the right is stock,


----------



## dancan

I was the midget in the back on the chair with the tall blond .


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> All my windowed pistons look like this, one on the left is opened up, on the right is stock,



Cool pic ! Looks like storm troopers .


----------



## Cantdog

Nice...I take mine all the way to the top too. And flow and widen as able. A lot can be done....from stock...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> All my windowed pistons look like this, one on the left is opened up, on the right is stock,



So that is what I need to do with this 046 piston.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I was the midget in the back on the chair with the tall blond .




chit.....I was wondering who that was......you was wearing sunglasses.....you must have been the one to drink all my Keiths too!!!! Now I know!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> So that is what I need to do with this 046 piston.



On a smaller bore saw I will cut away more meat from above the piston pin and under the crown but the heavier the piston gets the more meat I leave up there. The piston has to be thought of as a water glass tipped up side down and try ramming it through a liquid like water, the windows allow water to flow out through the sides. I adjust all the tapers to facilitate the flow of water from inside the piston out through the windows. I will look to see if I have a pict of a piston, with the bottom side facing up, in my archives.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a tough day!



It was tough today, I get payed by the weight, not by the hour. So I rarely ever take a break, its just, keep on going to get it all done. Plus everyone is impressed by the amount of stuff I can do in a short amount of time.  ill try and get some pictures for you guys sometime. 

Im suppose to be getting my homelite 550 in tomorrow  cant wait to tear into it! 


Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,..here is how I do the bottoms of the windowed pistons,


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> It was tough today, I get payed by the weight, not by the hour. So I rarely ever take a break, its just, keep on going to get it all done. Plus everyone is impressed by the amount of stuff I can do in a short amount of time.  ill try and get some pictures for you guys sometime.
> 
> Im suppose to be getting my homelite 550 in tomorrow  cant wait to tear into it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I bet you are a hard worker, Jacob,..its great to be young and able to do that type of thing but remember,..youre back will make you pay if you damage it in any way. Its ok to work hard and fast but protect your back, its all you got between being able to work as you do and not being able to work at all.


----------



## tbone75

Just noticed my old piston has a pop up turned down on it! LOL I thought he just welded it. Need to go see my buddy with the lathe! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet you are a hard worker, Jacob,..its great to be young and able to do that type of thing but remember,..youre back will make you pay if you damage it in any way. Its ok to work hard and fast but protect your back, its all you got between being able to work as you do and not being able to work at all.



You know it! He will end it up like me!52 and tossed out on your arse!Not able to work !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You know it! He will end it up like me!52 and tossed out on your arse!Not able to work !



That is possible, I know I have worked hard physically and at one time I felt strong, I am still going and able to work long days but I would not even think of lifting things like I used to, not hurting yet and want to avoid hurting if at all possible. I seen a lot of guys that worked with me fall by the wayside due hurting themselves, the back was the most often hurt part of the body and once damaged its unlikely you will ever work the same again.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..here is how I do the bottoms of the windowed pistons,



Looks very familiar.......I go up in the top and smooth and flow that area as well....as you say...think of what will help ease any resistance to flow...folks kinda go on about leaving the intakes rough to aid in turbulance...which I believe is a hold over from 4 strokers....but the way I look at it is....all that fuel/air mix has been spun through the entire lower end before it gets where it has to go......the crankase of a saw at 13,000 rpm is a fairly turbulant place me thinks......but what do I know....I'm just a coastal hack.....LOL!!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> ....the crankase of a saw at 13,000 rpm is a fairly turbulant place me thinks..



That makes sense to me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Looks very familiar.......I go up in the top and smooth and flow that area as well....as you say...think of what will help ease any resistance to flow...folks kinda go on about leaving the intakes rough to aid in turbulance...which I believe is a hold over from 4 strokers....but the way I look at it is....all that fuel/air mix has been spun through the entire lower end before it gets where it has to go......the crankase of a saw at 13,000 rpm is a fairly turbulant place me thinks......but what do I know....I'm just a coastal hack.....LOL!!!



A rough surface as in not polished is ok on the intake side but all sharp edges, turns and casting flash needs to be smoothed up. Up inside the piston its like the bottom of a cup, the windows are not cut up to the roof or bottom of that cup so I blend them from the roof top down to the window opening, I don`t seem to have a good pict of that currently but will take some in the near future, I keep deleting picts after each build so I guess that is why I can` find a pict of that blending part of the job.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is possible, I know I have worked hard physically and at one time I felt strong, I am still going and able to work long days but I would not even think of lifting things like I used to, not hurting yet and want to avoid hurting if at all possible. I seen a lot of guys that worked with me fall by the wayside due hurting themselves, the back was the most often hurt part of the body and once damaged its unlikely you will ever work the same again.



Yep I hurt mine the first time when I was only 18.It was down hill from there.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> You should just fix the 266XP...run it...love it....run it some more .....port it...love it some more....then if you like the feel of the saw you can go 272.....in reality the 268XP and 272XP will run at about the same cut speed......it's just that the 272XP will pull a longer B&C but won't really cut any faster than the 266XP/268XP setup.....in my experience.......FWTW!!!



Robin you will be proud, I picked up three more orange saws today, two 55's for Mary to part out and one carcass of a 266XP. When I get that going and the other going I will have both a 266XP and a 268XP to see how I like them. Grand total of $40 for all of them, can't pass saws up at those prices. Worth a try at that cost.


----------



## jimdad07

jimdad07 said:


> Robin you will be proud, I picked up three more orange saws today, two 55's for Mary to part out and one carcass of a 266XP. When I get that going and the other going I will have both a 266XP and a 268XP to see how I like them.



Jerry you might not be so proud.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Robin you will be proud, I picked up three more orange saws today, two 55's for Mary to part out and one carcass of a 266XP. When I get that going and the other going I will have both a 266XP and a 268XP to see how I like them.



Your Dolmars are going to revolt/mutiny.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry you might not be so proud.



:sad4:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep I hurt mine the first time when I was only 18.It was down hill from there.



You are so right.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> I like old sayings and there is almost always a basis for what is taken as humor......my father had hundereds......one of my favorites was reserved for something that was all done...worn out..usless........he would say..."That's just like the little end of nothing...whittled out pickked" LOL!! Think about it!!!!!



There's one I like that goes: "We'll be mushroom farmers, cover 'em in $#!& and leave 'em in the dark" that is a popular saying at work when you have a miserable customer. Another name we have for our office staff is "Pontious Pilot and the Nail Driving Five" think about that one for a moment or two. Another one is "If you're going to crucify me like that at least use stainless steel spikes so I don't come back with tetnis".


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your Dolmars are going to revolt/mutiny.....LOL



I know, I have to at least try them out. I am actually looking forward to seeing how they run against my Dolmars and Stihls. Should both be good projects.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet you are a hard worker, Jacob,..its great to be young and able to do that type of thing but remember,..youre back will make you pay if you damage it in any way. Its ok to work hard and fast but protect your back, its all you got between being able to work as you do and not being able to work at all.



Jerry I try to protect my back as much as I can, but I have horrible knees as well? So its almost a catch 22! Lol my injured leg (left) hurts from the cold, and walking. And my right one hurts because I try to compensate for my bum one. Im juyst living on prayers that I wont throw my back and by the time im ya'lls age they will have a better fix for backs and knees. My dad has arthritis in his knees, so it all just runs in the family  

Jim, congrats on them saws  
Dont be ashamed on them husky saws. They have growm on me alot since iv been working on saws. They are great little saws in the 50-80cc, range just like my 181. I love the way it feels and sounds. Im probably going to kick my self in the arse for getting rid of it as there kinda hard to find. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Jerry your getting out numbered in here!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I know, I have to at least try them out. I am actually looking forward to seeing how they run against my Dolmars and Stihls. Should both be good projects.



Then there is that smell in the shop that will never go away....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry your getting out numbered in here!:hmm3grin2orange:



That is ok,..I will stay with what I know and it works for me. Those orange turds are not for me but others find them fine. They are what they are....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is ok,..I will stay with what I know and it works for me. Those orange turds are not for me but others find them fine. They are what they are....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: To bad ol Cliff isn't around to help you out!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: To bad ol Cliff isn't around to help you out!



I know what I like, I have worked over a lot of them orange saws, even worked with them a couple days in the real woods. Couldn`t wait to get a real saw back in my hands, Stihls rock!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is ok,..I will stay with what I know and it works for me. Those orange turds are not for me but others find them fine. They are what they are....LOL



Doesnt mean id ever sell my stihls for huskys, I love my 046 and 066. And wouldnt trade them for a 390, or 372! Anyday!!! 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is ok,..I will stay with what I know and it works for me. Those orange turds are not for me but others find them fine. They are what they are....LOL



It's all good....they all make chips with a sharp chain....and all can be made loud enough so you have to wear ear protection!!! I most always run ported saws with muff mods these days...but today it was nice to run the old 621 with no ear protection.....just a low purrrrrr and roostertail of chips out behind me....gitin 'er done.....

Jim good luck with those two.....if you get them right you'll be happy and for the $$$ invested it's all good..great family to play in.....many many ways to go... both orange and red.....from 61cc to 72cc LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> It's all good....they all make chips with a sharp chain....and all can be made loud enough so you have to wear ear protection!!! I most always run ported saws with muff mods these days...but today it was nice to run the old 621 with no ear protection.....just a low purrrrrr and roostertail of chips out behind me....gitin 'er done.....
> 
> Jim good luck with those two.....if you get them right you'll be happy and for the $$$ invested it's all good..great family to play in.....many many ways to go... both orange and red.....from 61cc to 72cc LOL!!!



LOL,...Yep,.nothing like running them old gear drives.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know what I like, I have worked over a lot of them orange saws, even worked with them a couple days in the real woods. Couldn`t wait to get a real saw back in my hands, Stihls rock!!!!



I can't help myself.I like them all! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is ok,..I will stay with what I know and it works for me. Those orange turds are not for me but others find them fine. They are what they are....LOL



I can't stand the smell from them. I stay with what works best for me and I have a dealers support when I need parts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I can't help myself.I like them all! :hmm3grin2orange:



I can see it from your point of view, you have not run one for 8-10 hrs a day, 5-6 days a week for an entire season, 9-10 months a year.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...Yep,.nothing like running them old gear drives.....LOL




Gear drives LOLOLOL!!!! Rons right you are a Canamedian!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Gear drives LOLOLOL!!!! Rons right you are a Canamedian!!!!!



Low growl,.pitch never changes,.chain speed stays nearly constant and you can have a nap while the chain makes its way down from top to bottom of the cut,..yep that`s a gear drive.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can see it from your point of view, you have not run one for 8-10 hrs a day, 5-6 days a week for an entire season, 9-10 months a year.



I would see it much different if I did that!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Low growl,.pitch never changes,.chain speed stays nearly constant and you can have a nap while the chain makes its way down from top to bottom of the cut,..yep that`s a gear drive.....LOL



Perhaps... but you are about decade and half off!!.........no gears, 8 pin, 20" Winsor 3/8" and this was 3 decades and HALF AGO!!! Stihls just need to catch up.....been livin in a dream state to long.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Perhaps... but you are about decade and half off!!.........no gears, 8 pin, 20" Winsor 3/8" and this was 3 decades and HALF AGO!!! Stihls just need to catch up.....been livin in a dream state to long.....



LOL,..I know the saw you are running,.just comparing the cutting speed and the experience you had...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..I know the saw you are running,.just comparing the cutting speed and the experience you had...LOL



Well the torque is there but so is the chain speed not like any gear drive I even see...LOL!!! Just a happy saw doing it's job as it has always done..no hot rod but no slacker by any means..or date....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well the torque is there but so is the chain speed not like any gear drive I even see...LOL!!! Just a happy saw doing it's job as it has always done..no hot rod but no slacker by any means..or date....



Well I better stop poking you with a sharp stick, .you like them ole red saws and that is fine, heck I still like my Pioneers for what they were in their day. I`ve got some serious cutting to do this weekend so I will be packing my creamsicles up for the trip.


----------



## jimdad07

Don't worry Jerry, I am not lost to the Orange Turds, I am just looking forward to trying these out. It will be fun for me, they will never be what Dolmar and Stihls are to me. Those are the two brands I have run the most and that have treated me the best. I just need to see what all the hype is about.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Don't worry Jerry, I am not lost to the Orange Turds, I am just looking forward to trying these out. It will be fun for me, they will never be what Dolmar and Stihls are to me. Those are the two brands I have run the most and that have treated me the best. I just need to see what all the hype is about.



No worries,..just read my sig line, that says it all....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I was just out in the shop working on that 028 Super cylinder and I don't think it will be able to be saved, there are some pretty good deep striations near the exhaust port. The MS260 cylinder came out pretty darn good. I am going to keep working over that 028 cylinder to make sure but I am pretty sure she's cooked.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I was just out in the shop working on that 028 Super cylinder and I don't think it will be able to be saved, there are some pretty good deep striations near the exhaust port. The MS260 cylinder came out pretty darn good. I am going to keep working over that 028 cylinder to make sure but I am pretty sure she's cooked.



That is bad news, the Super cylinders are harder to come by and demand a higher price, the Tecomec aftermarket sets are quite nice but run $160+ . I know a guy that has a good used OEM set, think he wants $80. for them plus shipping.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is bad news, the Super cylinders are harder to come by and demand a higher price, the Tecomec aftermarket sets are quite nice but run $160+ . I know a guy that has a good used OEM set, think he wants $80. for them plus shipping.



Don't sound like a bad price on it?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is bad news, the Super cylinders are harder to come by and demand a higher price, the Tecomec aftermarket sets are quite nice but run $160+ . I know a guy that has a good used OEM set, think he wants $80. for them plus shipping.



It may come to that. I am going to get the MS260 going first and then I think I will drop the $$$ on a new p+c. Too bad I have just the piston coming for the Super right now. I might check Chainsawr to see if he has just a cylinder for now. If not I might be sending you a PM.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It may come to that. I am going to get the MS260 going first and then I think I will drop the $$$ on a new p+c. Too bad I have just the piston coming for the Super right now. I might check Chainsawr to see if he has just a cylinder for now. If not I might be sending you a PM.



I will check to see if its still listed, it was there last night. I ordered a new piston from Northwoods last night as the cylinder in my black saw will clean up so I don`t need a set right now.


----------



## tbone75

Guys you have a good one! I got to lay down.Catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guys you have a good one! I got to lay down.Catch you all tomorrow.



Nite John, ..I got to get off here myself, got to be up and on the go early tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Guys you have a good one! I got to lay down.Catch you all tomorrow.



Good night John and Jerry, you guys have a good night.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know what I like, I have worked over a lot of them orange saws, even worked with them a couple days in the real woods. Couldn`t wait to get a real saw back in my hands, Stihls rock!!!!



Stihls Rock!!


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Marc.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I better stop poking you with a sharp stick, .you like them ole red saws and that is fine, heck I still like my Pioneers for what they were in their day. I`ve got some serious cutting to do this weekend so I will be packing my creamsicles up for the trip.



True enough...for a days work of production the 621 would not be on the top of the list..though it would be up for it..I'm not sure I would....I'm afraid I would grab the 61/268XP mongrul from my arsenal as that is a whole different unit. The 621 is just a smooth, easy saw to run and will fit up firewood as fast as I can process it.......using the ported one the sawing is over way to quick and you have to stop and move wood out of the way...I guess it's like riding a Harley as opposed to a Ducati...(I use this comparrision as I own 2 of each...no japs)......you ride the Harley if you want to enjoy the ride and see the sights with the OL tucked in tight behind, havin a conversation as you motor along..easy...loping....sweet...nice sound...hmmmmmm.....or either of the Ducs...nice sound..great handling....ain't looking at nothing but the pavement right in front of you...gauging the entrance and exit from any bend or curve in the road making sure you are tracking right...out of the turn... power on..shift..let the front wheel touch down again.....go...two ways to get from point A to point B......it all depends on if you want to enjoy a relaxing ride or enjoy a not quite so relaxing....(but very fun as long as you don't get caught).... shorter ride....LOL!!! Now that's gear drive stuff!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No worries,..just read my sig line, that says it all....LOL




HAHAHA....my first wife used to have a rhyme it went like this:


By the sewer she lived

By the sewer died

They said it was murder

But it was sewercide......


RIP Mora



PS and no she did not suicide........


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to head for bed. You guys have a good night.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Hi Marc.



Hey Jim. I'm afraid I'm not too far behind the old men, tired and sleepy. I've spent all day on the road and all evening working on a new work bench in the basement and shelves as well. The wife is making me move everything involved in saw work into the basement, which will give me a lot more room and keep me out of the elements so much. Gotta love a woman like that!!


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to head for bed. You guys have a good night.



Nite Jim....I'm on the side too......


----------



## RandyMac

ARRRR!!!!
Robin!


----------



## Cantdog

Well, Well, Well...slackers stihl snoozzzzzzzzing, I see.....Times-a-wasting.......gotta go get hay, straw and grain for the hoss first thing. Cat alarm fail this AM Dan????


----------



## RandyMac

Dan playin' groundhog today.


----------



## Cantdog

HAHA!! I figured you were right there somewhere Randy......How's life on the left cost today???


----------



## Cantdog

Maybe he saw his own shadow (by the light of the moon) and went back to bed.....


----------



## RandyMac

Been busy clearing out 2011.
Dry season here only about 25% of normal rainfall last month, this could get bad.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Been busy clearing out 2011.
> Dry season here only about 25% of normal rainfall last month, this could get bad.



Hmmm That does sound bad.....we must have got it all......very wet fall here.....and cold very slow to come...only a dusting on the ground right now and that came in yesterday


----------



## Cantdog

HAHA I see ol' Dan down there now...cat must have gone off finally..


----------



## RandyMac

I'm just hoping it doesn't rain through summer, been there before.


----------



## dancan

Alright , I was slackin' for a bit but ZZZSlack time is over .


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Dan.....Coffee up.....just had to dewater the dog.....he was insistant.....


----------



## dancan

I did the same but I had to let the 3 o'clock cat back in and put the 5 o'clock cat out (a little late) .


----------



## RandyMac

I'm thinking of bringing a dog to work, getting lonely up here, staffing levels are low, hours go by without a visitor.
The 'net is weak, often enough can't get posted.


----------



## dancan

Bring some saws to work on , just when you get in the groove of working on it someone will show up to ruin that train of thought .


----------



## RandyMac

Yeah Dan, done that. The thugs, knife killers and druglords nextdoor complained about the noise.


----------



## dancan

Well , you know they got rights to peace and quiet :censored: .


----------



## dancan

For the rest of you guys .


----------



## RandyMac

Dang forgot it is Saturday, crap, have to work tonight.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

dancan said:


> For the rest of you guys .



Do you have these in size 13? :hmm3grin2orange:

Drinking coffee while the shop heats up. I'm going to work on a Shindaiwa this morning, then go cut some with my son later today. Going to be in the 40's today, which is wild for January in NH.


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


> Been busy clearing out 2011.
> Dry season here only about 25% of normal rainfall last month, this could get bad.



Randy I would love to send some rain your way, we seem to be having a surplus up here.


Good morning everybody. Me and the kids today, I'm going to bring that MS260 in the back room and start the rebuilding process.


----------



## RandyMac

jimdad07 said:


> Randy I would love to send some rain your way, we seem to be having a surplus up here.
> 
> 
> Good morning everybody. Me and the kids today, I'm going to bring that MS260 in the back room and start the rebuilding process.



cool thanks, need about a foot or better.


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


> cool thanks, need about a foot or better.



Any thing for you Randy. Never good out your way when the year starts dry.


----------



## RandyMac

jimdad07 said:


> Any thing for you Randy. Never good out your way when the year starts dry.



La Nina has been a ##### this year.
Drought is bad, spawning season is coming up for Steelhead and Salmon, need to get those streams full.
The '76 drought was sad, many fish stuck in pools with nowhere to go, they all died. Fire season rocked though.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Mill_wannabe said:


> Do you have these in size 13? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Drinking coffee while the shop heats up. I'm going to work on a Shindaiwa this morning, then go cut some with my son later today. Going to be in the 40's today, which is wild for January in NH.



55 in nj yesterday! 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys.Another rough nite of up and down crap. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' John...good day to kick back....it's Saturday!! Funny that used to mean something........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin' John...good day to kick back....it's Saturday!! Funny that used to mean something........



I guess they are all Saturdays for me now? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning John. Think of the days that you feel good as Saturdays.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning John. Think of the days that you feel good as Saturdays.



I like that idea! LOL About one a week is about right? LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> Bring some saws to work on , just when you get in the groove of working on it someone will show up to ruin that train of thought .



Ain't that the truth.



jimdad07 said:


> Randy I would love to send some rain your way, we seem to be having a surplus up here.
> 
> 
> Good morning everybody. Me and the kids today, I'm going to bring that MS260 in the back room and start the rebuilding process.



I'll send a little, too. We don't want those wild fires to take off again.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys.Another rough nite of up and down crap. LOL



Yup. I'm payin' dearly for working so much in the basement. It took me almost half an hour to get my fingers working correctly this morning. At least I didn't have trouble sleeping when I finally got to bed. 

Good to see you stirring John.

Mornin' all.


----------



## roncoinc

Time for a trip to the PO.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time for a trip to the PO.



 Ron did you take that in the house? :msp_scared: How you going to get the smell out? :hmm3grin2orange: You had to open it back up didn't you! I bet your ready to kick my butt! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Time for a trip to the PO.



I can see the odor rolling off of that! Eeewwwww!!


----------



## jimdad07

That looks like it smells almost as bad my shop right now.:fart:


----------



## tbone75

You guys know there is a big Stihl in there too? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

The creamsickle was double wrapped tight in trash bags,,aint that fitting ?
And i was cooking skunk in the oven too so that covered up the smell.
more fitting is the box,a chinese made saw came in that !! LOL !! fitting !

in the mail on it's way to ohiah..


----------



## Cantdog

You're bein' meen to some folks AGAIN Ron.......LOL!!


----------



## diggers_dad

New workbench in the basement is finished; as are the new shelves for my "step-children". Now I have to move all of my crapola into the basement. Ugh. I don't look forward to that. Looks like it will be a while before I'm ready to work on saws.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You're bein' meen to some folks AGAIN Ron.......LOL!!



Hey !! theres a husky part in there so when the dogs sniff it they wont pee on it ! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! theres a husky part in there so when the dogs sniff it they wont pee on it ! LOL !!



Ron.....Your bad! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Went to the shop to try and work on something? LOL Took a look around and decided it was a mess in there! So all I have got done today is clean up the shop.Now I have some room to work.Just can't stand my bench full of chit! LOL That and all the stuff I have piled in there in the last week! LOL With more on the way! I need more room!!! LOL More than that I need to fix what is here and stop bringing more in till I do! LOL Ron's forks and knives are on the bench right now.Got to give the saws a break and get them done! Ron is getting tired of eating with his hands! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> New workbench in the basement is finished; as are the new shelves for my "step-children". Now I have to move all of my crapola into the basement. Ugh. I don't look forward to that. Looks like it will be a while before I'm ready to work on saws.



Well.................................. You better make a little extra room :monkey: BTW..You will know what is in there for Digger. LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

*A good day with saws!*

Spent some time on the Shindaiwa 680 given to me by another AS member. In the past, I've always worked on saws that were lightly used and not heavily worked over... not so on the Shindaiwa. This thing has been worked and wrenched on heavily. Did my first pressure and vac testing, it was easy. Already had the compressor and Mity-Vac, just needed to use them. Saw hold pressure and vac fine, and has over 150 PSI compression. Left the compression gauge on overnight, and it held fine. Went through the carb and muffler.

Got the saw to start OK, but cannot throttle up. Must be fuel related. The fuel line is soft in the tank, maybe it is collapsing on throttle up? It's a grommeted fuel line into the tank but maybe a Tygon replacement is possible. May also need to run the carb through and ultrasonic cleaner, but I don't have one. Does it sound like I'm on the right track?

For fun, my son and I dropped a small hazard tree and he did the bucking with his Jred 451e. He really seems to like running the saw and getting work done.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ron, you better watch it! I got a stihl shirt that might fit you!!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mill_wannabe

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron, you better watch it! I got a stihl shirt that might fit you!!
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



He has the hat to go with it, courtesy of THall.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Mill_wannabe said:


> He has the hat to go with it, courtesy of THall.



 

On the road in ohio, should make it to idaho late monday sometime! 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Spent some time on the Shindaiwa 680 given to me by another AS member. In the past, I've always worked on saws that were lightly used and not heavily worked over... not so on the Shindaiwa. This thing has been worked and wrenched on heavily. Did my first pressure and vac testing, it was easy. Already had the compressor and Mity-Vac, just needed to use them. Saw hold pressure and vac fine, and has over 150 PSI compression. Left the compression gauge on overnight, and it held fine. Went through the carb and muffler.
> 
> Got the saw to start OK, but cannot throttle up. Must be fuel related. The fuel line is soft in the tank, maybe it is collapsing on throttle up? It's a grommeted fuel line into the tank but maybe a Tygon replacement is possible. May also need to run the carb through and ultrasonic cleaner, but I don't have one. Does it sound like I'm on the right track?
> 
> For fun, my son and I dropped a small hazard tree and he did the bucking with his Jred 451e. He really seems to like running the saw and getting work done.



DID you rebuid the carb ?? what model ? i may have a kit and you know who has an ultrasonic cleaner


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron, you better watch it! I got a stihl shirt that might fit you!!
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



xxxsmall ??


----------



## roncoinc

Just had a samich for supper,,gotta find a fork someplace !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> xxxsmall ??



Depends what size you wear? 

Also whats your address? I have a christmas card to send you!  

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> xxxsmall ??





roncoinc said:


> Just gotta find a fork someplace !!



Somebody get that man a fork , he's shrinking away to nothing !


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Depends what size you wear?
> 
> Also whats your address? I have a christmas card to send you!
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Somehow jakob i think you knowing my AD could be dangerouse !!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> DID you rebuid the carb ?? what model ? i may have a kit and you know who has an ultrasonic cleaner



Yes, I went through the carb. It had a new kit installed, but needed to be cleaned more. It's a Walbro HDA29. 

I may have you soak it if the fuel line doesn't solve the issue. I need to pick up an ultrasonic at some point. So far, I've been able to clean all of them without one, but this may be the exception.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Somehow jakob i think you knowing my AD could be dangerouse !!



Forget your daughter and wife, you better hide your chainsaws! 

I need to get some leads on some local saws... But its weird, seems no one has them in my area? 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Forget your daughter and wife, you better hide your chainsaws!
> 
> I need to get some leads on some local saws... But its weird, seems no one has them in my area?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Man are YOU sol !!
dont have wife,dont have kids,saws well protected


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Man are YOU sol !!
> dont have wife,dont have kids,saws well protected



Hahaha! Ya got a dog? 
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## sefh3

Nothing special happened here today either. I stop by my dealer needing some parts. They didn't have them so it will be later next week before I finish this project. He had a MS290, 026, and a few 066's in the junk pile. He can't sell them until he gets the OK from the boss. They are all saws that have been sitting over a year and the owner never picked them back up. I told him I expect them there in a week.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Bunch of Slackers! 
:msp_biggrin:
Ron whats your thought on a homie 550?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

sefh3 said:


> Nothing special happened here today either. I stop by my dealer needing some parts. They didn't have them so it will be later next week before I finish this project. He had a MS290, 026, and a few 066's in the junk pile. He can't sell them until he gets the OK from the boss. They are all saws that have been sitting over a year and the owner never picked them back up. I told him I expect them there in a week.



I hear ya Scott! I hate when that happens, half of them end up rotting :msp_sad:
There was a saw shop I went to one time that had 288, 2100 husky and maybe 3 044's and a couple other saws that he said had been sitting on the shelf for well over a year that no one had come to pick up!  He still wouldnt sell them.


----------



## sefh3

They are good on their word. I told them I was interested in them and he told me he needed the bosses ok. He has held a few other saws for me in the past so now it's just waiting time.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> They are good on their word. I told them I was interested in them and he told me he needed the bosses ok. He has held a few other saws for me in the past so now it's just waiting time.



I hope you get them!


----------



## sefh3

Me too. My projects are just about all complete now. As soon as I get the parts from the dealer two more Stihl's will be added to the stable.


----------



## sefh3

I think my CAD has slowed down and John yours has picked up. You have been on a heck of a roll lately.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I hope you get them as well Scott! Them 066's will be good! 

John has been on a roll, and its got me jealous :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I think my CAD has slowed down and John yours has picked up. You have been on a heck of a roll lately.



CAD has me by the you know whats! LOL I need to slow way down!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I hope you get them as well Scott! Them 066's will be good!
> 
> John has been on a roll, and its got me jealous :msp_biggrin:



I don't have my bigger Dolmar yet!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I don't have my bigger Dolmar yet!



You'll have to pry them from leeha's dead hands... besides he has em all!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You'll have to pry them from leeha's dead hands... besides he has em all!



I don't need a 166! a 120si would do just fine. :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Where are all the slackers tonight?


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Bunch of Slackers!
> :msp_biggrin:
> Ron whats your thought on a homie 550?



Good big saw if priced right.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Good big saw if priced right.



135 with shipping?


----------



## RandyMac

'sup wieners?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

RandyMac said:


> 'sup wieners?



Not much Hot dog!


----------



## RandyMac

you are a good lad, now take this broken bottle and go play in the road.


----------



## tbone75

My Nephew called and said he needed to bring a saw over for me to check out.Wasen't cutting very good.He brought 3! LOL Nothing wrong with any of them the air hose didn't fix.Plus he brought 6 chains.I looked at the saw he said wasen't cutting.I think he was cutting concrete with it again!Didn't get him out of here till 8:30.He wanted to go cut wood tomorrow so needed them done tonight! LOL He did find me a good deal on a 4X4 ATV my old one and 300 bucks!Mine is a very cheap POS LOL Jacob can tell you I need one around here bad! LOL Polaris something?Runs great just needs a fuel line put on.He already has the new line for it and will put it on for me.He is bringing it over in the next day or two.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Wont do that! Learned my lesson! The old man told me to do something similar one time and everyone started flipping me off :msp_angry:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> My Nephew called and said he needed to bring a saw over for me to check out.Wasen't cutting very good.He brought 3! LOL Nothing wrong with any of them the air hose didn't fix.Plus he brought 6 chains.I looked at the saw he said wasen't cutting.I think he was cutting concrete with it again!Didn't get him out of here till 8:30.He wanted to go cut wood tomorrow so needed them done tonight! LOL He did find me a good deal on a 4X4 ATV my old one and 300 bucks!Mine is a very cheap POS LOL Jacob can tell you I need one around here bad! LOL Polaris something?Runs great just needs a fuel line put on.He already has the new line for it and will put it on for me.He is bringing it over in the next day or two.



Sorry I just read POS, and started thinking of orange turds :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RandyMac

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Wont do that! Learned my lesson! The old man told me to do something similar one time and everyone started flipping me off :msp_angry:



Put some honey on your fingers, now take this feather, go sit in the corner.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

RandyMac said:


> Put some honey on your fingers, now take this feather, go sit in the corner.



Got a better idea, short shorts and a truck stop... Might make some money that way.  (Joking)

Your gonna like my next rebuild, SP81 :msp_wink:


----------



## RandyMac

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Got a better idea, short shorts and a truck stop... Might make some money that way.  (Joking)
> 
> Your gonna like my next rebuild, SP81 :msp_wink:



I have a few spare parts, let me know if/when you need something.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

RandyMac said:


> I have a few spare parts, let me know if/when you need something.


 
The only thing I see that I need is a muffler. Iv searched all over and cant seem to find one 
The saw is from Ron, so I promised to post a thread on it.


----------



## tbone75

Looked over the 021 tonight.I need a clutch cover and a coil for it.Everything else is there.Thanks Marc!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Looked over the 021 tonight.I need a clutch cover and a coil for it.Everything else is there.Thanks Marc!



Iv never run a stihl smaller then a 290, but the 021 seems like good little clamshells


----------



## RandyMac

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The only thing I see that I need is a muffler. Iv searched all over and cant seem to find one
> The saw is from Ron, so I promised to post a thread on it.



hmmmm, mufflers are a consumable, might not have a good one.


----------



## greendohn

*Jeep plate on front of dodge truck ??*

"The Great White Hope", my trusty Dodge,,got me stuck in the wet woods the other day. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I'd put a chevy s-10 grill on 'im and man has he been runnin' good. Any who,, so the ol' beat rig has been content, as he is happiest when I'm ridin' him to fetch firewood,,that's about all we do together and he's okay with that. I was doin' some "charity" cuttin' for an old timer who has a trail runnin' to the back of his place lookin' to get him some firewood. I mentioned we ought not go out back it's been kinda' soggy 'round these parts but "Old Bob" assured me it would be okay."Used to be a homestead out back, that trail's been here a hundurd years" he says..so down the trail we go a few hundred yards, and i sink to the rims spinning my rear tires, and my front end aint locked up and wouldn't pull. Wouldn't of pulled a dead cat outta the river. So I crawl up under him and was soppin' wet within seconds lookin' for the what for when I find a vacume line has loosed itself. (I wonder if'n it was the brush bustin' I'd been doin' earlier) so I plug the line in and away we go, all 4 tires dug in to the rims,,me runnin' just enough throttle to keep 'im movin' 'till we reach terra firma. Whew,,Long story short..do you fellas think I could avoid all that if I jest put a JEEP plate on the front of my old Dodge truck,,you know, right under the s-10 grill works ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

greendohn said:


> "The Great White Hope", my trusty Dodge,,got me stuck in the wet woods the other day. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I'd put a chevy s-10 grill on 'im and man has he been runnin' good. Any who,, so the ol' beat rig has been content, as he is happiest when I'm ridin' him to fetch firewood,,that's about all we do together and he's okay with that. I was doin' some "charity" cuttin' for an old timer who has a trail runnin' to the back of his place lookin' to get him some firewood. I mentioned we ought not go out back it's been kinda' soggy 'round these parts but "Old Bob" assured me it would be okay."Used to be a homestead out back, that trail's been here a hundurd years" he says..so down the trail we go a few hundred yards, and i sink to the rims spinning my rear tires, and my front end aint locked up and wouldn't pull. Wouldn't of pulled a dead cat outta the river. So I crawl up under him and was soppin' wet within seconds lookin' for the what for when I find a vacume line has loosed itself. (I wonder if'n it was the brush bustin' I'd been doin' earlier) so I plug the line in and away we go, all 4 tires dug in to the rims,,me runnin' just enough throttle to keep 'im movin' 'till we reach terra firma. Whew,,Long story short..do you fellas think I could avoid all that if I jest put a JEEP plate on the front of my old Dodge truck,,you know, right under the s-10 grill works ??



Where at in S.E IN Are ya?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

RandyMac said:


> hmmmm, mufflers are a consumable, might not have a good one.



If it has a couple holes in it, I think i can fix em up with some brazzing.


----------



## tbone75

greendohn said:


> "The Great White Hope", my trusty Dodge,,got me stuck in the wet woods the other day. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I'd put a chevy s-10 grill on 'im and man has he been runnin' good. Any who,, so the ol' beat rig has been content, as he is happiest when I'm ridin' him to fetch firewood,,that's about all we do together and he's okay with that. I was doin' some "charity" cuttin' for an old timer who has a trail runnin' to the back of his place lookin' to get him some firewood. I mentioned we ought not go out back it's been kinda' soggy 'round these parts but "Old Bob" assured me it would be okay."Used to be a homestead out back, that trail's been here a hundurd years" he says..so down the trail we go a few hundred yards, and i sink to the rims spinning my rear tires, and my front end aint locked up and wouldn't pull. Wouldn't of pulled a dead cat outta the river. So I crawl up under him and was soppin' wet within seconds lookin' for the what for when I find a vacume line has loosed itself. (I wonder if'n it was the brush bustin' I'd been doin' earlier) so I plug the line in and away we go, all 4 tires dug in to the rims,,me runnin' just enough throttle to keep 'im movin' 'till we reach terra firma. Whew,,Long story short..do you fellas think I could avoid all that if I jest put a JEEP plate on the front of my old Dodge truck,,you know, right under the s-10 grill works ??



It wouldn't hurt anything?Could help some.


----------



## greendohn

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Where at in S.E IN Are ya?



Rush county, on the Rush/Fayette county line. You ever run these parts ?

Thanks T Bone, think I'll use the stainless self tappin' screws.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> CAD has me by the you know whats! LOL I need to slow way down!!



If you think it has you bad, my little BIL has bought 22 saws in the last two weeks. I've created a monster.

I've been out in the shop all night doing a much needed cleanup out there. That place has become nasty. I got about half of it cleaned up tonight as well as my saw bench cleaned off and ready for the MS260 to get worked over on it. Going to the woods hopefully all day tomorrow, have a nice size lot to clear out for a new pasture. The guy is letting me take the wood for cutting it down, I don't even have to get rid of the tops. Can't wait!!! It's pretty much all pecker poles that are shag bark hickory and mixed oaks. Going to be great fire wood, there isn't even any brush on the ground and it sits table top flat. Going to give me a winter's worth of cutting.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Looked over the 021 tonight.I need a clutch cover and a coil for it.Everything else is there.Thanks Marc!



Dang, I thought I included a clutch cover! Sorry about that. I knew I didn't have the coil but thought I had the cover. Still, not a bad deal and there should be at least one good p/c for it.

I should be able to pack up your Makita / Dolmar and Jerry's 028 stuff next week. Maybe you'll have it by the end of next week...


----------



## Mill_wannabe

jimdad07 said:


> If you think it has you bad, my little BIL has bought 22 saws in the last two weeks. I've created a monster.



Wow, that's nuts! Not much selection going on at that pace. Too easy to get overwhelmed in repairs. Of course Jim could then cherry-pick the good ones...


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> If you think it has you bad, my little BIL has bought 22 saws in the last two weeks. I've created a monster.
> 
> I've been out in the shop all night doing a much needed cleanup out there. That place has become nasty. I got about half of it cleaned up tonight as well as my saw bench cleaned off and ready for the MS260 to get worked over on it. Going to the woods hopefully all day tomorrow, have a nice size lot to clear out for a new pasture. The guy is letting me take the wood for cutting it down, I don't even have to get rid of the tops. Can't wait!!! It's pretty much all pecker poles that are shag bark hickory and mixed oaks. Going to be great fire wood, there isn't even any brush on the ground and it sits table top flat. Going to give me a winter's worth of cutting.



22 saws in two weeks? Possibly a record, even around here!

That firewood supply sounds perfect. The only way it would get better is if it was next door.


----------



## jimdad07

Mill_wannabe said:


> Wow, that's nuts! Not much selection going on at that pace. Too easy to get overwhelmed in repairs. Of course Jim could then cherry-pick the good ones...



What ever do you mean?

Most of them are Stihls.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> 22 saws in two weeks? Possibly a record, even around here!
> 
> That firewood supply sounds perfect. The only way it would get better is if it was next door.



That wood is about 10 minutes away on the back roads. I have a buddy I am bringing in on it that has a dump trailer. Not a bad deal at all.


----------



## diggers_dad

Okay, I know it didn't happen without pics, so here ya go. Sorry about the mess on the bench, as soon as I got it finished I started moving stuff in and then I heard this little 021 calling...















I made sure I included a spot for Digger and his workbench.


----------



## diggers_dad

I also made shelves for the step-children:














The bottom left corner that's empty is reserved for Digger's project material.










Yes, those are pallets I'm using for shelves. They're sturdy and FREE. My only expense was my labor, six 2 X 4's and some screws to make all that shelving. It's about 40" deep and 80" wide.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> Okay, I know it didn't happen without pics, so here ya go. Sorry about the mess on the bench, as soon as I got it finished I started moving stuff in and then I heard this little 021 calling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made sure I included a spot for Digger and his workbench.



I like the setup. I bet your boy is as proud as he can be of his own shop area. That is a great thing you are doing with him. You wouldn't happen to be in the HVAC trade are you? I see the Baldor motor box under Digger's bench. I get to put a lot of those suckers in.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> That wood is about 10 minutes away on the back roads. I have a buddy I am bringing in on it that has a dump trailer. Not a bad deal at all.



OK, I stand corrected: the only way it could get better is if the site overlooked a college cheer-leading camp / car-wash and the weather was right for such activities.

How's that?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Okay, I know it didn't happen without pics, so here ya go. Sorry about the mess on the bench, as soon as I got it finished I started moving stuff in and then I heard this little 021 calling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made sure I included a spot for Digger and his workbench.



Looks great Marc!


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> I like the setup. I bet your boy is as proud as he can be of his own shop area. That is a great thing you are doing with him. You wouldn't happen to be in the HVAC trade are you? I see the Baldor motor box under Digger's bench. I get to put a lot of those suckers in.



That had three saws in it for Digger from Chainsaw Mike 1. My part of the construction trade was 10 years working for my Dad as a water well pump installer. I worked alongside electricians, plumbers, HVAC guys, etc... I managed to pick up a little wisdom from everyone I worked around, figured it might pay off down the road. 

The HVAC guys were probably the most versatile of the trades, they had to do electrical, plumbing, air flow, etc. and make it all work together. Most tradesmen just knew what they were working on. HVAC guys had to know quite a bit about everything if they were worth anything.


----------



## tbone75

I hope them boxes get there soon Marc! LOL Now its time to lay my sore arse down! LOL You guys have a good one!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I hope them boxes get there soon Marc! LOL Now its time to lay my sore arse down! LOL You guys have a good one!



Good night, John. Rest well.


----------



## diggers_dad

Bed time for me also. Good night to all.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> OK, I stand corrected: the only way it could get better is if the site overlooked a college cheer-leading camp / car-wash and the weather was right for such activities.
> 
> How's that?



You hit it dead on there. You guys have good night, I will talk to boys tomorrow night.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> I also made shelves for the step-children:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom left corner that's empty is reserved for Digger's project material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are pallets I'm using for shelves. They're sturdy and FREE. My only expense was my labor, six 2 X 4's and some screws to make all that shelving. It's about 40" deep and 80" wide.



Looks great marc!!! 
Whats up with that shinny? 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Husky owners slippers .


----------



## RandyMac

stihl owners wear pink bunny slippers.


----------



## dancan

With floppy ears .
Women think they're hot .


----------



## RandyMac

and they match the lace panties with the bunny tail.


----------



## dancan

Peter Cottontail




Looks like we got a good day coming with a bit of sun and 40º , I hope to get the hill job wrapped up so I can get a log truck up there to get a load of pine .


----------



## dancan

Where are all the ZZZSlackers ?


----------



## dancan

Aliens or zombies get you all ?


----------



## RandyMac

Nah, it is Sunday, other things to do.


----------



## dancan

Sleeping in is greatly overrated , daylight here .


----------



## RandyMac

4 hours and change 'til sunrise here.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

No zombies, just sleepin' in on a Sunday.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Should be a nice day here.Hope to get something good done today? LOL


----------



## dancan

I'm off to work the hill , see you all later .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm off to work the hill , see you all later .



Be careful up there.


----------



## Cantdog

Good luck Dan....I'm just gonna be slackin along for a while yet.....Mornin All


----------



## RandyMac

I'm an hour or so from going home, a nice 4 hour nap coming up.


----------



## Cantdog

greendohn said:


> "The Great White Hope", my trusty Dodge,,got me stuck in the wet woods the other day. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I'd put a chevy s-10 grill on 'im and man has he been runnin' good. Any who,, so the ol' beat rig has been content, as he is happiest when I'm ridin' him to fetch firewood,,that's about all we do together and he's okay with that. I was doin' some "charity" cuttin' for an old timer who has a trail runnin' to the back of his place lookin' to get him some firewood. I mentioned we ought not go out back it's been kinda' soggy 'round these parts but "Old Bob" assured me it would be okay."Used to be a homestead out back, that trail's been here a hundurd years" he says..so down the trail we go a few hundred yards, and i sink to the rims spinning my rear tires, and my front end aint locked up and wouldn't pull. Wouldn't of pulled a dead cat outta the river. So I crawl up under him and was soppin' wet within seconds lookin' for the what for when I find a vacume line has loosed itself. (I wonder if'n it was the brush bustin' I'd been doin' earlier) so I plug the line in and away we go, all 4 tires dug in to the rims,,me runnin' just enough throttle to keep 'im movin' 'till we reach terra firma. Whew,,Long story short..do you fellas think I could avoid all that if I jest put a JEEP plate on the front of my old Dodge truck,,you know, right under the s-10 grill works ??



That's a drag.......but I'm afraid the a Jeep plate won't help..........However of you could find a Stihl Plate to attach there instead....the "Great White North" would just glide along on the surface...not leaving a track....smooth....wheels don't even have to be turning............I hear that's the word on the street anyway.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

RandyMac said:


> stihl owners wear pink bunny slippers.



Mcculloch owners wear viking hats, and wield swords and spears  

Morning all, got to sleep in alittle this morning 
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## sefh3

Morning all. It looks like it's going to be a nice sunny day here. Sure doesn't feel like January right now. It feels more like the first of spring.


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Looks great marc!!!
> Whats up with that shinny?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



It's a 757 wearing a 30" Carlton with chisel skip. Great for those (rare) larger red oaks. Brand new p/c, oiler, chain brake, bar nuts, uhh, well, let's see... I pretty much started with a case, a carb and ignition. Then I paid a buncha money to my local Shinny dealer to get it running again because at the time I hadn't done much work on saws. That has all changed now. 

Maybe it needs to be ported???

Why? You lookin' for one?


----------



## jpankey

diggers_dad said:


> It's a 757 wearing a 30" Carlton with chisel skip. Great for those (rare) larger red oaks. Brand new p/c, oiler, chain brake, bar nuts, uhh, well, let's see... I pretty much started with a case, a carb and ignition. Then I paid a buncha money to my local Shinny dealer to get it running again because at the time I hadn't done much work on saws. That has all changed now.
> 
> Maybe it needs to be ported???
> 
> Why? You lookin' for one?


Seams to be the norm around here for everyone to exploit the dollar advertizing there work with any other words of help than that to help do it yourselfers. That should start it .


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The only thing I see that I need is a muffler. Iv searched all over and cant seem to find one
> The saw is from Ron, so I promised to post a thread on it.



I dont remember sending you a saw ?????


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> I also made shelves for the step-children:
> 
> The bottom left corner that's empty is reserved for Digger's project material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are pallets I'm using for shelves. They're sturdy and FREE. My only expense was my labor, six 2 X 4's and some screws to make all that shelving. It's about 40" deep and 80" wide.



Is that a dolmar 102 i see hiding in there ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> I dont remember sending you a saw ?????



The nice ron (rwoods)  

Marc, iv been looking to get a shindiawa, a bigger one...

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

I have only worked on one Shinny.Didn't think much of it? Seems like it was a 500? Jacob ran it a little when he was here.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I have only worked on one Shinny.Didn't think much of it? Seems like it was a 500? Jacob ran it a little when he was here.



I remember that saw, I got a picture of it somewhere? I wasnt very impressed with it, but I did like the way it felt in my hands. Iv seen some videos on youtube of the newer versions, they seem pretty solidly built, and hold rpm well 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Got me another SD! 115 but it needs help. LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Got me another SD! 115 but it needs help. LOL


Doesnt sound good?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Doesnt sound good?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



But that is what makes them fun!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> But that is what makes them fun!



 whats it needing? 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## sefh3

Well I think I got the cart in front of the horse again. I decided I better get the plow out of the weeds and make sure it worked. I got it all hooked up and ready to go. Then I can back in and looked at the weather and 10 day forcast is calling for sunny and low 30's all week. Oh well at least I didn't have to fix the plow.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> whats it needing?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



P&C most likely? LOL Everything is there at least and looks in good shape! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Is that a dolmar 102 i see hiding in there ??



Almost, it's a PS 340. Do you need one?


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The nice ron (rwoods)
> 
> Marc, iv been looking to get a shindiawa, a bigger one...
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Last I heard the 757 was the biggest they make. It's a nice stout saw and I'm sure it would look good in your line-up...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Last I heard the 757 was the biggest they make. It's a nice stout saw and I'm sure it would look good in your line-up...



Pm me with some info  
And a price


----------



## jimdad07

I have to tell you guys that a ported 120si with a 16" b+c in 10" shag bark hickory is awesome. Been cutting down trees all day today, what a great day. I had a buddy from work, my little BIL and his future BIL out with me cutting today. I got to run my old ported 044 also, and side by side the 120si out cut it. That buddy from work is the one who bought that 044 off of me. We got a lot cut today, logs about 6' long for easy handling and hardly made a dent. Going to be some great fire wood.


----------



## dancan

It was a great day for cutting and hauling up here as well , felt like 60º in the sun .
I learned that a sweater with a hood sucks when cutting because it acts like a big funnel for sawdust  .
I did find this in my file box .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It was a great day for cutting and hauling up here as well , felt like 60º in the sun .
> I learned that a sweater with a hood sucks when cutting because it acts like a big funnel for sawdust  .
> I did find this in my file box .



No ice?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> No ice?



The gravel pile was about 30º :msp_biggrin: .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The gravel pile was about 30º :msp_biggrin: .



OK then it would still be drinkable! LOL I don't like warm beer unless its Great Lakes Dortmunder Gold! Only beer I ever tasted that was very good when it warmed up a little? tryed that the one time I went to Put-In-Bay lake Erie.Payed a visit to the world longest bar! LOL Not much to do there?Its nothing but bars and golf carts! LOL And wineries ! I don't care for wine!


----------



## dancan

I got to play "Choker chase" today .






All done .


----------



## tbone75

Looks good Dan! NEXT ! :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Did some trading today.Traded one Husky 350 for 2 Stihls. LOL A 017 that I fixed up a while back runs great.And the old 031 I had.It has some kind of leak?Don't know what or where LOL But it runs good too. Now to find someone to trade me out of these? I don't care for them 031s.Already have a nice 017 thanks to Ron!


----------



## dancan

Here's where we put most of the logs .






Workin' the little 'Bota rollin' logs .








Had to be a little careful , one shove too hard and down the hill she goes .That would be "Not Good" .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Did some trading today.Traded one Husky 350 for 2 Stihls. LOL A 017 that I fixed up a while back runs great.And the old 031 I had.It has some kind of leak?Don't know what or where LOL But it runs good too. Now to find someone to trade me out of these? I don't care for them 031s.Already have a nice 017 thanks to Ron!



Sounds like a nice little trade! 
Whats wrong with the little 031's?


----------



## dancan

What do you think ?
Should I mill this ?







Or this ?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Go for it! Sparks are pretty! :jester:


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> What do you think ?
> Should I mill this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this ?



Put a 3' bar on the Poulan Pro from Lowes and mill her up. No worries.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sounds like a nice little trade!
> Whats wrong with the little 031's?



Just one 031.It has a leak of some kind?Runs just fine.


----------



## tbone75

Go for it Dan.Your Stihls can do anything otstir::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Where is Jerry hiding?


----------



## jimdad07

Going to be quiet on my end tonight, my little girl and I are going to watch Ax Men, it's a dramatized show of the worse kind, but I love that show. Season premiere MOFO!!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Going to be quiet on my end tonight, my little girl and I are going to watch Ax Men, it's a dramatized show of the worse kind, but I love that show. Season premiere MOFO!!!!



Have fun Jim! I just can't take that show. LOL Way to much drama! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Going to be quiet on my end tonight, my little girl and I are going to watch Ax Men, it's a dramatized show of the worse kind, but I love that show. Season premiere MOFO!!!!



Go ax men! The guy in the beginning of the show, is the one I know. That is about all real, horse logging is dangerous. 


John, why dont you like 031's? Is it cause of there color???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well guys I checked out the link in Randy Macs thread concerning Monutain Gal 23 and read the entire thread, the guys have been giving here all the support they can as she is going through a rough time. I recommend everyone that posts on this thread to click on the link on the bottom of Randy`s sig line and check out that thread and please lend your support for the effort of getting Mountain Gal up to page one, all it takes is giving her some of your REP, any time you can.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Go ax men! The guy in the beginning of the show, is the one I know. That is about all real, horse logging is dangerous.
> 
> 
> John, why dont you like 031's? Is it cause of there color???



Just don't trip my trigger. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well guys I checked out the link in Randy Macs thread concerning Monutain Gal 23 and read the entire thread, the guys have been giving here all the support they can as she is going through a rough time. I recommend everyone that posts on this thread to click on the link on the bottom of Randy`s sig line and check out that thread and please lend your support for the effort of getting Mountain Gal up to page one, all it takes is giving her some of your REP, any time you can.



Yep only takes a couple mins. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep only takes a couple mins. :msp_thumbsup:



Not only that but it is free for all of us to give and will shure boost her spirit.


----------



## tbone75

How was your weekend Jerry?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Have fun Jim! I just can't take that show. LOL Way to much drama! LOL



It's looking like way too much so far this year. Hopefully it's not all this bad, giving a bad look at real working men. I'll give it a chance, I know we cut trees all day today and there wasn't a single fist fight. Guess we better try harder next weekend.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It's looking like way too much so far this year. Hopefully it's not all this bad, giving a bad look at real working men. I'll give it a chance, I know we cut trees all day today and there wasn't a single fist fight. Guess we better try harder next weekend.:hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had a great weekend guys, got to run the Stihls both days cutting big spruce up at the lake. Getting the big stalks out to lakeside was a good bit of work but they will make some very nice planks when run through the bandsaw mill. Got to stay overnight at the camp and burn a bunch of hardwood firewood overnight.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had a great weekend guys, got to run the Stihls both days cutting big spruce up at the lake. Getting the big stalks out to lakeside was a good bit of work but they will make some very nice planks when run through the bandsaw mill. Got to stay overnight at the camp and burn a bunch of hardwood firewood overnight.



Sounds like a very good time!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had a great weekend guys, got to run the Stihls both days cutting big spruce up at the lake. Getting the big stalks out to lakeside was a good bit of work but they will make some very nice planks when run through the bandsaw mill. Got to stay overnight at the camp and burn a bunch of hardwood firewood overnight.



Way to go Jerry, nothing gives you the feeling like dropping big trees in the big woods. Glad you had a good time. A day in the woods with Andreas Stihl isn't a bad way to pass time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Way to go Jerry, nothing gives you the feeling like dropping big trees in the big woods. Glad you had a good time. A day in the woods with Andreas Stihl isn't a bad way to pass time.



This was a very good trip, had my cutting buddy Doug with me, his first time at the camp. We took plenty of eats with us, we were both stuffed the whole weekend and I have to agree, running the 046,044 and the 026 all day and dropping 24-30" dia X 75' tall spruce is is a great feeling.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> This was a very good trip, had my cutting buddy Doug with me, his first time at the camp. We took plenty of eats with us, we were both stuffed the whole weekend and I have to agree, running the 046,044 and the 026 all day and dropping 24-30" dia X 75' tall spruce is is a great feeling.



I hear you there. We spent all day dropping trees and cutting them into 6' logs. It was one of the best days I have had on a long time. You can bet that Stihl and Dolmar were very well represented there. Even Homelite and Macs made an appearance for the day's cutting. On that note, I have to head for bed. I also checked through the Mountain Gal 23 threads. Good people on this site, never thought I'd say that coming from people on the internet. Take 'er easy boys.


----------



## tbone75

You guys had a nice weekend.I was a big slug all weekend. :hmm3grin2orange: Just couldn't get the body going at all.The weather has been nice so not sure what the problem is?May be time for a pill switch? Get a little ticked off about it but it is just what it is.Think I would be getting used to it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I hear you there. We spent all day dropping trees and cutting them into 6' logs. It was one of the best days I have had on a long time. You can bet that Stihl and Dolmar were very well represented there. Even Homelite and Macs made an appearance for the day's cutting. On that note, I have to head for bed. I also checked through the Mountain Gal 23 threads. Good people on this site, never thought I'd say that coming from people on the internet. Take 'er easy boys.



Nite Jim


----------



## tbone75

My Nephew told me tonight a friend of his is getting out of the wood cutting.Wants to sell off all his saws and parts.Have no idea what he has? Should find out in a few days.This could be fun! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> My Nephew told me tonight a friend of his is getting out of the wood cutting.Wants to sell off all his saws and parts.Have no idea what he has? Should find out in a few days.This could be fun! LOL


Sounds great john!!! Your on a roll!


----------



## 8433jeff

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well guys I checked out the link in Randy Macs thread concerning Monutain Gal 23 and read the entire thread, the guys have been giving here all the support they can as she is going through a rough time. I recommend everyone that posts on this thread to click on the link on the bottom of Randy`s sig line and check out that thread and please lend your support for the effort of getting Mountain Gal up to page one, all it takes is giving her some of your REP, any time you can.



Darnit Jerry, just demand it, and they will do it. Thats why we're here. Saws are fun and important but if we can't take the time to do that, then there's not much point to anything else. 
Thanks to those that have been over there, blow them reps out so you can do it again. Doesn't matter right now if anybody else is worthy, she is, I don't know her that well but she needs support right now and thats enough for me. Rep early, rep often, just rep for a week so you can get around to her again.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sounds great john!!! Your on a roll!



I hope it isn't a bunch of Poolins! :hmm3grin2orange: Now some old poolins would be OK! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

8433jeff said:


> Darnit Jerry, just demand it, and they will do it. Thats why we're here. Saws are fun and important but if we can't take the time to do that, then there's not much point to anything else.
> Thanks to those that have been over there, blow them reps out so you can do it again. Doesn't matter right now if anybody else is worthy, she is, I don't know her that well but she needs support right now and thats enough for me. Rep early, rep often, just rep for a week so you can get around to her again.



I like the cut of your "jib" son, I gave her a big hit and have dumped my daily dose ever since, in a few days I will be back around for another hit for her. Every one on here better do the same,You hear me....:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## 8433jeff

jimdad07 said:


> It's looking like way too much so far this year. Hopefully it's not all this bad, giving a bad look at real working men. I'll give it a chance, I know we cut trees all day today and there wasn't a single fist fight. Guess we better try harder next weekend.:hmm3grin2orange:



In all my years working I never have choked anyone, and the swamp guy I wouldn't stand on shore if he was in a boat within a mile or two. Next week we get to see a chainsaw beat up.
500 lbs. of explosive? Seen 5x that much in a single hole before in a fifty hole shot. Was a decent looking drill, doubt it sits waiting to drill 20 holes next season. 
Never seen the cable problem coming with that old loader/skyline either.


----------



## StihlyinEly

I just checked in here because every time I see this thread going to the top of the page it's got Jerry's name on it. 

Glad I looked.

Gal gots some new rep! Hang tough, Gal and CK!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like the cut of your "jib" son, I gave her a big hit and have dumped my daily dose ever since, in a few days I will be back around for another hit for her. Every one on here better do the same,You hear me....:msp_thumbsup:



Already got her twice! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

StihlyinEly said:


> I just checked in here because every time I see this thread going to the top of the page it's got Jerry's name on it.
> 
> Glad I looked.
> 
> Gal gots some new rep! Hang tough, Gal and CK!!



Thanks, it is a very worthy cause.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Already got her twice! :msp_thumbsup:



You the "man".


----------



## tbone75

Got to lay down for a while? LOL Hope all night? Catch you guys later


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am going down also,..night all.


----------



## dancan

Morning wood for you ZZZSlackers .


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Dan......two good choices there!!!!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Good morning, all.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Could be a nice day out.No rain till wed. and thur. could be snow thur.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Mornin Dan......two good choices there!!!!!



Pine logs and Keith's ?





:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> You guys had a nice weekend.I was a big slug all weekend. :hmm3grin2orange: Just couldn't get the body going at all.The weather has been nice so not sure what the problem is?May be time for a pill switch? Get a little ticked off about it but it is just what it is.Think I would be getting used to it. LOL



Morning John. Maybe you ain't livin' right. I've been working on Stihls all weekend and my shoulder / elbow feels better than it has in weeks. Maybe you should switch brands??



tbone75 said:


> I hope it isn't a bunch of Poolins! :hmm3grin2orange: Now some old poolins would be OK! LOL



You can send me all the cheap Pull-ons you want. 



Speaking of sending stuff, I was getting the Makita ready for shipping last night. I have your choice of two bars, both are 18" .050, one is a 68 dl 3/8 (non-replaceable) sprocket tip and the other is a hard nose. Which one you want??


----------



## diggers_dad

Jerry, if you're around I haven't forgotten about your stuff, just been awfully busy here lately. I'm already at work this morning and just had a couple of minutes between reports to check in. Plus, there's no one else around this early to catch me online:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Morning John. Maybe you ain't livin' right. I've been working on Stihls all weekend and my shoulder / elbow feels better than it has in weeks. Maybe you should switch brands??
> 
> 
> 
> You can send me all the cheap Pull-ons you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of sending stuff, I was getting the Makita ready for shipping last night. I have your choice of two bars, both are 18" .050, one is a 68 dl 3/8 (non-replaceable) sprocket tip and the other is a hard nose. Which one you want??



Sprocket tip! I like them better LOL


----------



## tbone75

Marc be careful what you ask for!


----------



## Somesawguy

Good Morning everyone. I hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning dan, liking the look of the jred! 
What size is it? 2151? 

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Sprocket tip! I like them better LOL



Sprocket tip, got it. I hope to ship that thing tomorrow.



tbone75 said:


> Marc be careful what you ask for!



I have room now, besides, I can sell those cheapies. A lot of folks just want a cheap saw that works. They don't wanna buy pro, just something to cut a few limbs in the back yard.

On top of that, I'm practicing porting and muffler mods on 'em!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Pine logs and Keith's ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:




No...Pine logs and the 2171...LOL!!

What Keiths???? ............Oh I see now......LOL!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Bump.....slackers


----------



## roncoinc

*If it werent for bad luck *

Just finished up this 42 inch plasma tv,was putting it on it's stand when my wrist gave out and i dropped it ! 
shure would have bought a LOT of saw parts .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Damn ron, that doesnt loook good at all! 
I seen a couple guys that dropped a plasma once, and just a 4 foot drop mangled it up pretty bad  it dont take much..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Just finished up this 42 inch plasma tv,was putting it on it's stand when my wrist gave out and i dropped it !
> shure would have bought a LOT of saw parts .



I hope you were not hurt,..it sucks breaking the TV but it can be replaced in time.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hope you were not hurt,..it sucks breaking the TV but it can be replaced in time.



Only thing hurt is my feelings..
was trying to put it on it's stand and hook it up and take a picture and post on CL.
well,got PARTS !! and parts IS parts


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just finished up this 42 inch plasma tv,was putting it on it's stand when my wrist gave out and i dropped it !
> shure would have bought a LOT of saw parts .



OH CRAP Ron! Is the wrist ok? That CT stuff got you didn't it? You ever get it looked at? They do a lot better job of fixing that now days I hear.Unless you let it go to long? I drop stuff all the time but nothing like that!Man that just sucks so bad! Hope it didn't hit your toe? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Only thing hurt is my feelings..
> was trying to put it on it's stand and hook it up and take a picture and post on CL.
> well,got PARTS !! and parts IS parts



Parts is better than nothing!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Only thing hurt is my feelings..
> was trying to put it on it's stand and hook it up and take a picture and post on CL.
> well,got PARTS !! and parts IS parts



That TV would be like me handling big picture windows alone, I have been real lucky to date installing windows 6'X 5', these are thermopane type with double glass and just a tad heavy. One slip and all I would have is a mess of broken glass to clean up if I was not sliced and diced by the broken glass. Glad to hear only your feelings were hurt and no I am not trying to be a "meenie"....


----------



## tbone75

Working on fork handles today! LOL All sanded down and ready to drill.I ate enough saw dust to make a 2X4 I think LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That TV would be like me handling big picture windows alone, I have been real lucky to date installing windows 6'X 5', these are thermopane type with double glass and just a tad heavy. One slip and all I would have is a mess of broken glass to clean up if I was not sliced and diced by the broken glass. Glad to hear only your feelings were hurt and no I am not trying to be a "meenie"....



Yes he could have broke a toe or had glass in his eyes!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes he could have broke a toe or had glass in his eyes!



Glass is nothing to mess with,..seen a lot of very serious injuries involved with glass being moved or installed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Working on fork handles today! LOL All sanded down and ready to drill.I ate enough saw dust to make a 2X4 I think LOL



Filter time, if not a full face mask cartridge setup.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That TV would be like me handling big picture windows alone, I have been real lucky to date installing windows 6'X 5', these are thermopane type with double glass and just a tad heavy. One slip and all I would have is a mess of broken glass to clean up if I was not sliced and diced by the broken glass. Glad to hear only your feelings were hurt and no I am not trying to be a "meenie"....



Dammit !! just when i'm in a bad mood you have to be NICE !! :msp_mad:



LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Filter time, if not a full face mask cartridge setup.



I usually have a dust mask on?? LOL Mail lady just dropped off 3 boxes! Not even sure whats in there? LOL Better go look!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Parts is better than nothing!



Got the TV free,only $10 in gas to get it and about 20 hrs of time.
maybe i can ebay some good parts boards ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I usually have a dust mask on?? LOL Mail lady just dropped off 3 boxes! Not even sure whats in there? LOL Better go look!



Cant be the one i sent already ??
lok carefully thru that box and dont miss anything !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Cant be the one i sent already ??
> lok carefully thru that box and dont miss anything !



Don't think so? I will check yours out real good! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nope no Ron box yet. LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hope you were not hurt,..it sucks breaking the TV but it can be replaced in time.



+1


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> Just finished up this 42 inch plasma tv,was putting it on it's stand when my wrist gave out and i dropped it !
> shure would have bought a LOT of saw parts .



at least now you don't have to worry bout someone breaking your tv


----------



## tbone75

Got my Makita 6400 chop saw and my 111i Dolmar today! Chop saw has 90 lbs. compression.Looking down the plug hole it looks great in there?De-Comp valve don't feel right?So hope that is all it needs? LOL Very dirty but good shape.The little 111 won't turn over and missing the air filter cover.Other than that it looks real good.The other box is a 025 Stihl LOL Got it real cheap so LOL?Missing the recoil and the crank case is melted on the clutch side.Don't know if I can save the case or not yet?So I got a pile of parts today LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

tbone75 said:


> Got my Makita 6400 chop saw and my 111i Dolmar today! Chop saw has 90 lbs. compression.Looking down the plug hole it looks great in there?De-Comp valve don't feel right?So hope that is all it needs? LOL Very dirty but good shape.The little 111 won't turn over and missing the air filter cover.Other than that it looks real good.The other box is a 025 Stihl LOL Got it real cheap so LOL?Missing the recoil and the crank case is melted on the clutch side.Don't know if I can save the case or not yet?So I got a pile of parts today LOL



Are these all Ebay finds?


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Are these all Ebay finds?



The Makita and Dolmar were. Pics of the pile. LOL You can see the damage done to the 025 :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Ron's got wood! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ron's got taped up wood! :hmm3grin2orange: Ready to drill.Next I do the ends of the handles then glue the up tomorrow!


----------



## tbone75

Forgot the pic! Again! :bang: I am loosing it!Picked up 2 little memory cards and put them some where yesterday?Now I can't find them :bang: Man its hell getting old!


----------



## tbone75

Not my fault that time! OL was trying to give a cat worm pills and I had to run! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Found my cards.Going blind too! :msp_angry:


----------



## dancan

What kind of wood and what are you using for glue ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What kind of wood and what are you using for glue ?



Some kind of cherry Ron sent.I use epoxy to glue them.


----------



## dancan

Start using your wife's camera so we can see a better picture of the grain and what it looks like :wink2: .


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All..Calm here......no saw work or firewood work today....woodworking in the shop....2 sections of 16' of custom stair handrail...involving one setup on the moulder and another on the power fed super shaper....I'd have rather been in the woods!!! A lot of setup and custom ground knive expense (2 sets of 2 each)for a very short run...but ho hum... work is work and there is money to cover the costs ...I'd rather been in the woods....however the bills must be paid and working in the woods saves me $$$ but doesn't actually make me $$$ and both are required. To bad about your TV Ron!! As others said...Glad you were not hurt...by the way.....those eating utensils John is handling up for you....have you had them all your life???........ or are they just remants from the Mayflower????? Not bein' meen just asking......they look pretty experienced!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All..Calm here......no saw work or firewood work today....woodworking in the shop....2 sections of 16' of custom stair handrail...involving one setup on the moulder and another on the power fed super shaper....I'd have rather been in the woods!!! A lot of setup and custom ground knive expense (2 sets of 2 each)for a very short run...but ho hum... work is work and there is money to cover the costs ...I'd rather been in the woods....however the bills must be paid and working in the woods saves me $$$ but doesn't actually make me $$$ and both are required. To bad about your TV Ron!! As others said...Glad you were not hurt...by the way.....those eating utensils John is handling up for you....have you had them all your life???........ or are they just remants from the Mayflower????? Not bein' meen just asking......they look pretty experienced!!!!!



They do look VERY old LOL May be older than Ron? LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Got my Makita 6400 chop saw and my 111i Dolmar today! Chop saw has 90 lbs. compression.Looking down the plug hole it looks great in there?De-Comp valve don't feel right?So hope that is all it needs? LOL Very dirty but good shape.The little 111 won't turn over and missing the air filter cover.Other than that it looks real good.The other box is a 025 Stihl LOL Got it real cheap so LOL?Missing the recoil and the crank case is melted on the clutch side.Don't know if I can save the case or not yet?So I got a pile of parts today LOL



Hey John, 

I'll look and see if I have another crank case for the 025. The 021, 023 and 025 are all the same case so I may have one. I probably have a starter, too. I'll let you know later tonight.

dd


----------



## tbone75

Just thinking about something? I know how bad that is for ME to try! LOL Ron will be using a dish washer I bet.Anyone know what kind of glue will hold up to that? Epoxy don't like to much heat.


----------



## sefh3

John, That is a real common problem with those 021, 023, and 025 series saw. I'm not sure what the problem is with these saw. I'm leaning towards user error. OP having the chain brake on and over reving the saw. Plus the clutch bearings are so small on the those saws that I'm sure it doesn't help.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John, That is a real common problem with those 021, 023, and 025 series saw. I'm not sure what the problem is with these saw. I'm leaning towards user error. OP having the chain brake on and over reving the saw. Plus the clutch bearings are so small on the those saws that I'm sure it doesn't help.



This the second one I have seen like that.It was worse than this one LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just thinking about something? I know how bad that is for ME to try! LOL Ron will be using a dish washer I bet.Anyone know what kind of glue will hold up to that? Epoxy don't like to much heat.



Why glue them, John?


----------



## sefh3

I have seen 3-4 that have come through here that looked like that. I still have not figured out why.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This the second one I have seen like that.It was worse than this one LOL



The uninitiated homeowners are taught to always start the saw with the chainbrake on, the throttle set on high idle, let it warm up and then they forget to release the brake before they rev the saw a couple of times and then try cutting with it still set. It only takes one minute,"60", seconds to melt the plastic case. Do that 5-10 times and there is serious damage done.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Why glue them, John?



Helps to keep them from warping.Rivets will get loose after a few years.Wood tend to swell and shrink all the time.So they get loose after some time.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The uninitiated homeowners are taught to always start the saw with the chainbrake on, the throttle set on high idle, let it warm up and then they forget to release the brake before they rev the saw a couple of times and then try cutting with it still set. It only takes one minute,"60", seconds to melt the plastic case. Do that 5-10 times and there is serious damage done.



Yep they get hot right now!I just don't know why they are told to start them like that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Helps to keep them from warping.Rivets will get loose after a few years.Wood tend to swell and shrink all the time.So they get loose after some time.



My grandfather ate off a set of wooden handled knife, fork and spoon all his life,had them more than 80 years and never let anyone wash them in a pan of water, he wiped them very clean and then just poured hotwater over the metal parts. He oiled the wood weekly and would end a persons life if they dropped them in a dishpan of water.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep they get hot right now!I just don't know why they are told to start them like that?



Every dealer I know of teaches them that and every safety course I ever heard of also teaches them that is the correct way to start a saw. Most of them would have a freak if they seen someone drop start a saw. I should know as I get admonished all the time when I am cutting down trees around houses.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My grandfather ate off a set of wooden handled knife, fork and spoon all his life,had them more than 80 years and never let anyone wash them in a pan of water, he wiped them very clean and then just poured hotwater over the metal parts. He oiled the wood weekly and would end a persons life if they dropped them in a dishpan of water.



Hand washing only would never hurt them.Just a dish washer gets very hot in there! Don't ask how I know epoxy will let loose after a few washings! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Every dealer I know of teaches them that and every safety course I ever heard of also teaches them that is the correct way to start a saw. Most of them would have a freak if they seen someone drop start a saw. I should know as I get admonished all the time when I am cutting down trees around houses.



They wouldn't like me either! LOL I tell people to never start it with the brake on? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hand washing only would never hurt them.Just a dish washer gets very hot in there! Don't ask how I know epoxy will let loose after a few washings! LOL



Send them out with explicit instructions to not put them in a dishwasher, if they F them up then charge them to redo them, that simple...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They wouldn't like me either! LOL I tell people to never start it with the brake on? LOL



They see me drop start one of the 044`s, 046 or 066 and they are actually yelling at me to stop, that I don`t know what I am doing and have I not taken saw handling safety courses. I just say "NO' but I have 48 years of run time on me.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Send them out with explicit instructions to not put them in a dishwasher, if they F them up then charge them to redo them, that simple...



So far I just tell them no dishwasher LOL I have to find another glue for them? They make a type of super glue for knives I may try.


----------



## Cantdog

Bump!!!! Slackers!!!!!! Near the bottom of the page!!! Shame!!!!! Where the hells the party and why wasn't I invited??????


----------



## pioneerguy600

It must have fallen quickly, I was only gone for an hour...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Bump!!!! Slackers!!!!!! Near the bottom of the page!!! Shame!!!!! Where the hells the party and why wasn't I invited??????



The party is over at ,Dans place, I heard he has some of those guardians looking for "pot" again......LOL


----------



## sefh3

Some of us are still here. I'm watching the college football. Rematch of a few months ago. I'm checking in during commercials.


----------



## tbone75

I am still here! Had to leave to go buy a Partner 750 chop saw in pieces, LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am still here! Had to leave to go buy a Partner 750 chop saw in pieces, LOL



So I take it that you wern`t over partying at "Dans" place


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> So I take it that you wern`t over partying at "Dans" place



He wouldn't let me in! He was afraid I would drink all his beer. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He wouldn't let me in! He was afraid I would drink all his beer. :hmm3grin2orange:



He might sicc the guardians on ya.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> He wouldn't let me in! He was afraid I would drink all his beer. :hmm3grin2orange:



Probably....I think he only buys 2 to a time......looks that way from his pics anyway.....LOLOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Probably....I think he only buys 2 to a time......looks that way from his pics anyway.....LOLOL!!!!



I think your right!That is all we ever see?Plus there always full? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> So I take it that you wern`t over partying at "Dans" place



I will wait till after supper! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Probably....I think he only buys 2 to a time......looks that way from his pics anyway.....LOLOL!!!!


 
Not really,...his wife doles them out two at a time......LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> not really,...his wife doles them out two at a time......lol





lolol!!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

John,

I found a good 021 case. A little dirty but all there with no cracks, bump or breaks. I couldn't tell from the picture, but does the one you have take flippy caps or the threaded ones? I think my case is set up for threaded oil and gas caps. I haven't found the starter yet but I wasn't able to make it out to the old shop. Digger and I got distracted with a WT.

I have the box and all the packing stuff to put your Makita (and now 021 parts) into and get shipped. I still hope to have it done this week, then comes Jerry with all of the 028 parts. I think I did pretty good for him. I've even got him a couple of pistons and cylinders for those old things. I think they're the 028 WB, but it shouldn't matter 'cause he'll probably port 'em if they're worth cleaning up and using.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not really,...his wife doles them out two at a time......LOL



Funniest thing I've read all day!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not really,...his wife doles them out two at a time......LOL



Now that is some funny stuff! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Funniest thing I've read all day!!!:msp_w00t:



Lil woman doesn`t want him to get tippy while running his saws, or mine......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lil woman doesn`t want him to get tippy while running his saws, or mine......LOL



Good idea! LOL Better to wait till the cutting is done.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John,
> 
> I found a good 021 case. A little dirty but all there with no cracks, bump or breaks. I couldn't tell from the picture, but does the one you have take flippy caps or the threaded ones? I think my case is set up for threaded oil and gas caps. I haven't found the starter yet but I wasn't able to make it out to the old shop. Digger and I got distracted with a WT.
> 
> I have the box and all the packing stuff to put your Makita (and now 021 parts) into and get shipped. I still hope to have it done this week, then comes Jerry with all of the 028 parts. I think I did pretty good for him. I've even got him a couple of pistons and cylinders for those old things. I think they're the 028 WB, but it shouldn't matter 'cause he'll probably port 'em if they're worth cleaning up and using.



Dang Marc! Thanks! This one has screw in caps.Hope them boxes show up soon?The ones I sent you LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Dang Marc! Thanks! This one has screw in caps.Hope them boxes show up soon?The ones I sent you LOL



If I can find time to box 'em up they'll make it in less than 4 days. Too many projects, too little time. You are the next one on my list and I'm almost 100% sure I have that starter out in the old shop. Maybe tomorrow...

OHHHHH!! Crap!! Box on the front porch. Got it today!! Two nice lookin' Pull-ons! I've got 'em lined up on the shelf. The only thing I had time to do was check compression on one of them, the AV model. Looked real good. I get kind of distracted when the boys get around. I didn't do a whole lot of stuff with my Dad so when I have the opportunity I put other stuff to the side and make time for them. I can't believe I forgot that! 

Thanks so much! I actually think the little AV model Poulan is one of the better "homeowner" grade saws made. They're tough little buggers when you think about it. How many times have you seen someone run one for 30 minutes with a dull chain and cuss the saw 'cause they think the saw is the problem? More often than not all I have to do is put lines on and a carb kit and away we go. 

I also have the two little Homelites sitting on the shelf, waiting for their turn. If I ever get some time off work I'm gonna hide out in the basement and get some little saws ready to cut!

Thank you very much!!:wave:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> If I can find time to box 'em up they'll make it in less than 4 days. Too many projects, too little time. You are the next one on my list and I'm almost 100% sure I have that starter out in the old shop. Maybe tomorrow...
> 
> OHHHHH!! Crap!! Box on the front porch. Got it today!! Two nice lookin' Pull-ons! I've got 'em lined up on the shelf. The only thing I had time to do was check compression on one of them, the AV model. Looked real good. I get kind of distracted when the boys get around. I didn't do a whole lot of stuff with my Dad so when I have the opportunity I put other stuff to the side and make time for them. I can't believe I forgot that!
> 
> Thanks so much! I actually think the little AV model Poulan is one of the better "homeowner" grade saws made. They're tough little buggers when you think about it. How many times have you seen someone run one for 30 minutes with a dull chain and cuss the saw 'cause they think the saw is the problem? More often than not all I have to do is put lines on and a carb kit and away we go.
> 
> I also have the two little Homelites sitting on the shelf, waiting for their turn. If I ever get some time off work I'm gonna hide out in the basement and get some little saws ready to cut!
> 
> Thank you very much!!:wave:



I don't think they need anything?I had them all running not long ago. LOL Just need a little dustin off LOL


----------



## tbone75

That is funny?I sent them out at the same time?Maybe tomorrow? Is that the one with Digger stuff in it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think Dan will have a laugh when he reads this thread in the morning.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think Dan will have a laugh when he reads this thread in the morning.....LOL



He will see what happens when you go to bed with the chickens! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

[video=youtube;Dd-L-NaXjsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Dd-L-NaXjsY[/video]



All right you ZZZSlackers ! Time to get a moving !


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Probably....I think he only buys 2 to a time......looks that way from his pics anyway.....LOLOL!!!!



I only show a couple at a time , I didn't want to put under the stress of having to look at a full case knowing that you can't have any LOL .



pioneerguy600 said:


> Not really,...his wife doles them out two at a time......LOL



One for each hand :msp_razz: .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Haha! I knew Dan would have an explanation.

What is this world coming to? I just watched a news bit on a guy who wanted a chainsaw for Christmas, but his wife got him Botox treatments for his "fine lines" on his forehead instead. He went for the treatments, and thinks he looks better now. Are we serious?!??! What the hell kind of man is that?

I really worry about the state of the world some days. You guys on AS remind me there are men who know how to work and fix things. Thank you for that!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I only show a couple at a time , I didn't want to put under the stress of having to look at a full case knowing that you can't have any LOL .
> 
> LOL That's very thoughtful of you Dan.......:msp_mad:
> 
> 
> 
> One for each hand :msp_razz: .



Well... really you can't use more than that at a time anyway...so that works!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Mill_wannabe said:


> Haha! I knew Dan would have an explanation.
> 
> What is this world coming to? I just watched a news bit on a guy who wanted a chainsaw for Christmas, but his wife got him Botox treatments for his "fine lines" on his forehead instead. He went for the treatments, and thinks he looks better now. Are we serious?!??! What the hell kind of man is that?
> 
> I really worry about the state of the world some days. You guys on AS remind me there are men who know how to work and fix things. Thank you for that!



Well......at least know how to work and break things!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Well......at least know how to work and break things!!!! LOL!!!



You bet ! I got lots of them "Well , that shouldn't of happened" moments LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> i only show a couple at a time , i didn't want to put under the stress of having to look at a full case knowing that you can't have any lol .
> 
> 
> 
> One for each hand :msp_razz: .



lol....You got two pockets , don`t cha.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> That is funny?I sent them out at the same time?Maybe tomorrow? Is that the one with Digger stuff in it?



Good mornin' all. I've got the stove nice and hot this morning, ready for the wife and kids to get out of bed and gather up by the stove. That's one of my favorite times of the day.

John, no Digger stuff showed up yesterday. We'll be on the lookout today.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys.Late start today took one of them pills about 2am LOL Rain is moving in for the next 2 days then turn to snow. The Dr. told me I should move some place warmer I would feel better LOL


----------



## tbone75

Come on you bunch of slackers! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been very slack on here this morning, good catch there John, don`t want this thread to fall to page 2 do we?


----------



## diggers_dad

John,

The box went out this morning. Makita is in pieces 'cause I was originally going to send it in a smaller box. I had to up-size to fit the starter and case for the 021. I did find the starter, by the way. All of that should be to you by Thursday. Be sure and don't miss any small pieces like the felling dog, I originally had it all broke down to fit well.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well......at least know how to work and break things!!!! LOL!!!



THANKS Robin for reminding me of the TV i killed yestaday


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I don't think he was talking about you, Ron.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mill_wannabe said:


> Haha! I knew Dan would have an explanation.
> 
> What is this world coming to? I just watched a news bit on a guy who wanted a chainsaw for Christmas, but his wife got him Botox treatments for his "fine lines" on his forehead instead. He went for the treatments, and thinks he looks better now. Are we serious?!??! What the hell kind of man is that?
> 
> I really worry about the state of the world some days. You guys on AS remind me there are men who know how to work and fix things. Thank you for that!



Yeah, he was actually responding to this post. 

A little touchy are we??


----------



## Jon1212

Marc,
Nice work on the basement shop, and it sure is nice of your wife to suggest that, to get you guys outta the cold. I wonder if you'd still be out in the cold if you didn't have your boys involved?.........LOL!!! Any progress on the 2450?


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon, 

No work on the one you sent yet. It is perched on the "Digger" section awaiting his attention. He is pretty excited about that one. He told me that saw was such high quality that the company went to the trouble of forming the name into the case. 

I told him molded plastic wasn't all that expensive...

Still, it's the fanciest set up he's got to work on yet.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John,
> 
> The box went out this morning. Makita is in pieces 'cause I was originally going to send it in a smaller box. I had to up-size to fit the starter and case for the 021. I did find the starter, by the way. All of that should be to you by Thursday. Be sure and don't miss any small pieces like the felling dog, I originally had it all broke down to fit well.



Thanks again Marc! Hope that other box shows today?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> THANKS Robin for reminding me of the TV i killed yestaday



Got a little done on the knives today.Man that wood is harder than a rock! This may be a little fun to work down! LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Thanks again Marc! Hope that other box shows today?



I don't know anything about any box, or such. But you should check your total, Pal. Rep sent Oops, sorry.............REP SENT is that better?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I don't know anything about any box, or such. But you should check your total, Pal. Rep sent Oops, sorry.............REP SENT is that better?



Yep now I can see it! You OLD goofball  Thanks!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys.Late start today took one of them pills about 2am LOL Rain is moving in for the next 2 days then turn to snow. The Dr. told me I should move some place warmer I would feel better LOL



They are saying we might get 1-2" of snow. How exciting. I can't beleive we have gone this long and no snow yet.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> They are saying we might get 1-2" of snow. How exciting. I can't beleive we have gone this long and no snow yet.



You can keep it all up there! :hmm3grin2orange: Chance of snow here Fri. don't know how much? A high of 41 Thurs. and a high of 21 Fri. :msp_thumbdn::msp_mad: Dang rain is moving in!Body is getting stiff already! :msp_thumbdn::msp_mad:


----------



## jimdad07

Hello everybody.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody.



 WHOOO HOOO party time !!! JIm's here !!! 

with HIS presence my day is complete !! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Yeah, he was actually responding to this post.
> 
> A little touchy are we??



No,not anymore touchy than usuall,,you know with the mo-RON jokes and the breaking things and such,,and robin taking mean lessons from Jerry,and dan teasing with lobsters and beer, dont think these guys dont try to make post's that hit multiple areas !  LOL !!!

PS: dont even think of parting with that little dolmar,nicest little limbing saw ever,the kid would love using it


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> They are saying we might get 1-2" of snow. How exciting. I can't beleive we have gone this long and no snow yet.



At this time last year we had about three feet already.
nothing even in the long range forecast for us,maybe some flurries and rain.
up in the ski areas they are MAKING snow,none to be had.


----------



## roncoinc

Had a pretty good day today..
got to see a chainsaw !!
got some electronics mailed out.
had a small bonfire in the burn barrel,finally got rid of all the extra stihl stuff laying around,man that chinese plastic burns good !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> WHOOO HOOO party time !!! JIm's here !!!
> 
> with HIS presence my day is complete !! :msp_sneaky:



Finally get a couple of stinky orange turds for project saws and I still can't make you happy, can't have nothing. At least your day is complete.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Had a pretty good day today..
> got to see a chainsaw !!
> got some electronics mailed out.
> had a small bonfire in the burn barrel,finally got rid of all the extra stihl stuff laying around,man that chinese plastic burns good !!



Sure glad you sent mine out before the fire! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Finally get a couple of stinky orange turds for project saws and I still can't make you happy, can't have nothing. At least your day is complete.:hmm3grin2orange:



You don't have them running yet? He may go easy on you after that? LOL


----------



## dancan

Husqvarna's new protective chainsaw apparel for 2012 .







And approved safety shield .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Had a pretty good day today..
> got to see a chainsaw !!
> got some electronics mailed out.
> had a small bonfire in the burn barrel,finally got rid of all the extra stihl stuff laying around,man that chinese plastic burns good !!



How`s the mag burn?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Husqvarna's new protective chainsaw apparel for 2012 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And approved safety shield .



Awesome PPE for Husky owners.....:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jimdad07

Can you believe that somebody would have a problem with spreading the word about giving support to a fellow member in a time of need? There are some real jerks out there.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> How`s the mag burn?



Like lighting of a sparkler !! LOL !!!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Can you believe that somebody would have a problem with spreading the word about giving support to a fellow member in a time of need? There are some real jerks out there.



WE are with you JIm ol boy !!
what do you need and what can we help you with ??
or is it my needs ??
you got ME confused,,but THAT dont take much effort


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Thanks again Marc! Hope that other box shows today?



No box today. Did you send it through the mail also? At the same time?



jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody.



Hello Jim!



roncoinc said:


> No,not anymore touchy than usuall,,you know with the mo-RON jokes and the breaking things and such,,and robin taking mean lessons from Jerry,and dan teasing with lobsters and beer, dont think these guys dont try to make post's that hit multiple areas !  LOL !!!
> 
> PS: dont even think of parting with that little dolmar,nicest little limbing saw ever,the kid would love using it



I hadn't thought about hitting multiple targets like that. It makes sense, though. Kill two birds with one stone...

I have a DCS 401 to do limbing with. I actually don't like the feel of the 340. Dolmar makes some great stuff, but they really screwed up the chain brake / clutch cover on those smaller saws in the 80's and 90's. Bad design. Very bad.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> Like lighting of a sparkler !! LOL !!!



I thought that was the full moon! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> dont even think of parting with that little dolmar,nicest little limbing saw ever,the kid would love using it



Ron, 

I think I have an older case with the bearings and crank for a 100 or 102 somewhere in the old shop. If I can find it do you want it? It's not doing me any good.


----------



## 8433jeff

jimdad07 said:


> Can you believe that somebody would have a problem with spreading the word about giving support to a fellow member in a time of need? There are some real jerks out there.



Who has the problem? Maybe they need a problem.

What goes around can bite you in the a$$. They'll get bit sometime.


----------



## Jon1212

jimdad07 said:


> Can you believe that somebody would have a problem with spreading the word about giving support to a fellow member in a time of need? There are some real jerks out there.



What did I miss? Who is it that needs their "rep tree" decorated all in red?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> WE are with you JIm ol boy !!
> what do you need and what can we help you with ??
> or is it my needs ??
> you got ME confused,,but THAT dont take much effort



I went around and put a link to Mouintain gal's thread in every thread on the front page of the chainsaw forum earlier and wouldn't you know someone, I won't mention names, had a problem with that. I set him strait in a polite way as it is not the place for a pi$$ing match. All good now.


----------



## Jon1212

jimdad07 said:


> I went around and put a link to Mouintain gal's thread in every thread on the front page of the chainsaw forum earlier and wouldn't you know someone, *I won't mention names*, had a problem with that. I set him strait in a *polite* way as it is not the place for a pi$$ing match. All good now.



Well that takes the fun out of it............LOL


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Ron,
> 
> I think I have an older case with the bearings and crank for a 100 or 102 somewhere in the old shop. If I can find it do you want it? It's not doing me any good.



Marc,,start catogorizing that stuff and set it aside,you may want some of it in the future.
IF somebody comes up looking for what you have you cant part with it where it will do the most good instead of just send ing parts that will sit in some one else's parts pile..

if you need any homeowner homelite or poulan parts let me know,i have a bunch !


----------



## jimdad07

Jon1212 said:


> Well that takes the fun out of it............LOL



Check out the thread titled "60cc"...


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Marc,,start catogorizing that stuff and set it aside,you may want some of it in the future.
> IF somebody comes up looking for what you have you cant part with it where it will do the most good instead of just send ing parts that will sit in some one else's parts pile..
> 
> if you need any homeowner homelite or poulan parts let me know,i have a bunch !



He's right as rain on that one Marc. Those older Dollies are hard to find parts for. I am keeping most of what I need to keep my 120si running in a box under the work bench, it payed off, I had to use the spare crank shaft a few months ago for it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Marc,,start catogorizing that stuff and set it aside,you may want some of it in the future.
> IF somebody comes up looking for what you have you cant part with it where it will do the most good instead of just send ing parts that will sit in some one else's parts pile..
> 
> if you need any homeowner homelite or poulan parts let me know,i have a bunch !



I got more poolin parts too! Free to good home! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> THANKS Robin for reminding me of the TV i killed yestaday [/QUOT
> 
> That's not what I was talking about....but did you see my post about your eating utensils?????LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> No,not anymore touchy than usuall,,you know with the mo-RON jokes and the breaking things and such,,and robin taking mean lessons from Jerry,and dan teasing with lobsters and beer, dont think these guys dont try to make post's that hit multiple areas !  LOL !!!
> 
> PS: dont even think of parting with that little dolmar,nicest little limbing saw ever,the kid would love using it



Yep you're right it's a conspiracy....we're out to get you!!! and your little saw too!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> No box today. Did you send it through the mail also? At the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Jim!
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't thought about hitting multiple targets like that. It makes sense, though. Kill two birds with one stone...
> 
> I have a DCS 401 to do limbing with. I actually don't like the feel of the 340. Dolmar makes some great stuff, but they really screwed up the chain brake / clutch cover on those smaller saws in the 80's and 90's. Bad design. Very bad.



I sent the boxes the same time same way?


----------



## Jon1212

Jon1212 said:


> Well that takes the fun out of it............LOL





jimdad07 said:


> Check out the thread titled "60cc"...



That was actually the first AS member I thought of when you said someone was being a *#!%.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I went around and put a link to Mouintain gal's thread in every thread on the front page of the chainsaw forum earlier and wouldn't you know someone, I won't mention names, had a problem with that. I set him strait in a polite way as it is not the place for a pi$$ing match. All good now.



Got to go thru that thread.
after all we read about "REP" meaning nothing i see no reason for it.
do you REALLY think "rep" from somebody the person dont know means anything ??
does it really make a person feel better,HUH !! i dont THINK so !
all a bunch of useless goings on that helps nobody at all.
so somebody gets to the top of the "rep" list and breast cancer is cured ??
Oh the girl may think it's "cute" that so many people she dont know cares..
how can you care about somebody you dont know and how can THEY take it seriously ??

Cut the bull and DO something if you REALLY care !! 
go here.

NBCF - Donate Online

Take that CC and make a donation and post the confirmation in the thread and show that you REALLY do care !!
THAT will mean a lot more to the person than useless "rep".. 
A donation to the "national breast cancer foundation" will show that you can back up what you say.
heres a link to the form if anybody wants to put thier wallet where thier mouth is..

https://www.nationalbreastcancer.org/donate/
this is what i got after i donated..


Your Support Gives Hope
Dear ron don:

Thank you for your generous donation of $10.00. Without the support of people like you, National Breast Cancer Foundation would not be able to accomplish our mission. Please feel free to join the MyNBCF community and share your experiences and get support. Find inspiration by subscribing to Janelle’s blog. And get the information you need in our About Breast Cancer section.

Once again, thank you for your continued support.

Sincerely,
Janelle Hail, Founder/CEO


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got to go thru that thread.
> after all we read about "REP" meaning nothing i see no reason for it.
> do you REALLY think "rep" from somebody the person dont know means anything ??
> does it really make a person feel better,HUH !! i dont THINK so !
> all a bunch of useless goings on that helps nobody at all.
> so somebody gets to the top of the "rep" list and breast cancer is cured ??
> Oh the girl may think it's "cute" that so many people she dont know cares..
> how can you care about somebody you dont know and how can THEY take it seriously ??
> 
> Cut the bull and DO something if you REALLY care !!
> go here.
> 
> NBCF - Donate Online
> 
> Take that CC and make a donation and post the confirmation in the thread and show that you REALLY do care !!
> THAT will mean a lot more to the person than useless "rep"..
> A donation to the "national breast cancer foundation" will show that you can back up what you say.
> heres a link to the form if anybody wants to put thier wallet where thier mouth is..
> 
> https://www.nationalbreastcancer.org/donate/
> this is what i got after i donated..
> 
> 
> Your Support Gives Hope
> Dear ron don:
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation of $10.00. Without the support of people like you, National Breast Cancer Foundation would not be able to accomplish our mission. Please feel free to join the MyNBCF community and share your experiences and get support. Find inspiration by subscribing to Janelle’s blog. And get the information you need in our About Breast Cancer section.
> 
> Once again, thank you for your continued support.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Janelle Hail, Founder/CEO



Ron I agree with you! I will go give a little!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Got to go thru that thread.
> after all we read about "REP" meaning nothing i see no reason for it.
> do you REALLY think "rep" from somebody the person dont know means anything ??
> does it really make a person feel better,HUH !! i dont THINK so !
> all a bunch of useless goings on that helps nobody at all.
> so somebody gets to the top of the "rep" list and breast cancer is cured ??
> Oh the girl may think it's "cute" that so many people she dont know cares..
> how can you care about somebody you dont know and how can THEY take it seriously ??
> 
> Cut the bull and DO something if you REALLY care !!
> go here.
> 
> NBCF - Donate Online
> 
> Take that CC and make a donation and post the confirmation in the thread and show that you REALLY do care !!
> THAT will mean a lot more to the person than useless "rep"..
> A donation to the "national breast cancer foundation" will show that you can back up what you say.
> heres a link to the form if anybody wants to put thier wallet where thier mouth is..
> 
> https://www.nationalbreastcancer.org/donate/
> this is what i got after i donated..
> 
> 
> Your Support Gives Hope
> Dear ron don:
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation of $10.00. Without the support of people like you, National Breast Cancer Foundation would not be able to accomplish our mission. Please feel free to join the MyNBCF community and share your experiences and get support. Find inspiration by subscribing to Janelle’s blog. And get the information you need in our About Breast Cancer section.
> 
> Once again, thank you for your continued support.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Janelle Hail, Founder/CEO



I will donate as well, it hits pretty damn close to home and I would hate for anyone to think I didn't care. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> Got to go thru that thread.
> after all we read about "REP" meaning nothing i see no reason for it.
> do you REALLY think "rep" from somebody the person dont know means anything ??
> does it really make a person feel better,HUH !! i dont THINK so !
> all a bunch of useless goings on that helps nobody at all.
> so somebody gets to the top of the "rep" list and breast cancer is cured ??
> Oh the girl may think it's "cute" that so many people she dont know cares..
> *how can you care about somebody you dont know and how can THEY take it seriously ??*
> Cut the bull and DO something if you REALLY care !!
> go here.
> 
> NBCF - Donate Online
> 
> Take that CC and make a donation and post the confirmation in the thread and show that you REALLY do care !!
> THAT will mean a lot more to the person than useless "rep"..
> A donation to the "national breast cancer foundation" will show that you can back up what you say.
> heres a link to the form if anybody wants to put thier wallet where thier mouth is..
> 
> https://www.nationalbreastcancer.org/donate/
> this is what i got after i donated..
> 
> 
> Your Support Gives Hope
> Dear ron don:
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation of $10.00. Without the support of people like you, National Breast Cancer Foundation would not be able to accomplish our mission. Please feel free to join the MyNBCF community and share your experiences and get support. Find inspiration by subscribing to Janelle’s blog. And get the information you need in our About Breast Cancer section.
> 
> Once again, thank you for your continued support.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Janelle Hail, Founder/CEO



I agree with much of what you say, but I don't personally know most of the people I help, and I still care, and I'm sure that caring is reciprocal.


https://www.nationalbreastcancer.org/donate/Thank-You.aspx

Donation sent.


----------



## roncoinc

i posted the same thing in THAT thread,,,rep is useless,DO something !!
most of the posters are posers anyway,just trying to make themselves look better.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> i posted the same thing in THAT thread,,,rep is useless,DO something !!
> most of the posters are posers anyway,just trying to make themselves look better.



You should have been a motivational speaker:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey strangers, I fell off the face off the earth for 2 days


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> You should have been a motivational speaker:hmm3grin2orange:



I dont think so Jim,people get pissed when i think my mind ,,,what little there is left of it..
but you can bET somebody will P&M about what i had to say on that thread 

I just cant believe that so many would think repping a member could do anything of lasting value..
it's like somebody saying "stihl makes the best saw"
if it's the bell cow they all follow,,if it's the lead lemming they all jump off the cliff.
A lot like to just jump on the bandwagon to get involved in something..and get noticed for doing something "good". or being "in" with the "in" crowd.
no sense to it,no individual thinking,just "follow the leader".
to many brain dead people around that take up usefull space others could be using..


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey strangers, I fell off the face off the earth for 2 days



Hi Jimmy where you been?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Hi Jimmy where you been?



Nebraska and wyoming, sprint (my cell phone server) decided not to put any towers out there  

But dang its pretty in wyoming!


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey strangers, I fell off the face off the earth for 2 days



Sorry jakob,nobody noticed


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nebraska and wyoming, sprint (my cell phone server) decided not to put any towers out there
> 
> But dang its pretty in wyoming!



It sure was way back when I went through there!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Sorry jakob,nobody noticed



I figured that anyway


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Sorry jakob,nobody noticed



Wait... Who are you again?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nebraska and wyoming, sprint (my cell phone server) decided not to put any towers out there
> 
> But dang its pretty in wyoming!



I love it out there. Wyoming and Montana are beautiful!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Mill_wannabe said:


> I love it out there. Wyoming and Montana are beautiful!



Were in salt lake city now.. I got some pictures when I get settled down


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Here is coming out of laramie on 80


----------



## roncoinc

Your right JIm,they are out there..
lots of hot air,all talk,no doing


----------



## roncoinc

I dont think i'm a very popular person on the forum tonite ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Your right JIm,they are out there..
> lots of hot air,all talk,no doing



 thats funny!  
Noo just all the mean people are on AS tonight. Besides why dont ya think anyone likes ya? What did I miss?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dont think i'm a very popular person on the forum tonite ??



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I dont think so Jim,people get pissed when i think my mind ,,,what little there is left of it..
> but you can bET somebody will P&M about what i had to say on that thread
> 
> I just cant believe that so many would think repping a member could do anything of lasting value..
> it's like somebody saying "stihl makes the best saw"
> if it's the bell cow they all follow,,if it's the lead lemming they all jump off the cliff.
> A lot like to just jump on the bandwagon to get involved in something..and get noticed for doing something "good". or being "in" with the "in" crowd.
> no sense to it,no individual thinking,just "follow the leader".
> to many brain dead people around that take up usefull space others could be using..



I see what you mean Ron, I didn't think of it that way but you do make some sense. I put a link to the thread in a bunch of threads earlier just to kind of spread the word and let people know to send best wishes. I wasn't trying to get attention or anything like that, for the most part I like people and I like trying to make people feel good. I will be sending a donation to the NBCF, a few women in my family have dealt with it over the last couple of years among other types of cancer. That's the only reason I posted anything about it, it's a hard damn thing to go through or watch a loved one go through.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I dont think i'm a very popular person on the forum tonite ??



Believe it or not Ron neither am I, I am getting private messages about people being p!$$ed off that I put a link to that thread up in a bunch of other threads and interrupted their threads, which didn't even get interrupted. People read the post and didn't talk about it, the way it was intended. I'm too nice and your too mean:hmm3grin2orange: I bet there will be a lot of donating though:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I see what you mean Ron, I didn't think of it that way but you do make some sense. I put a link to the thread in a bunch of threads earlier just to kind of spread the word and let people know to send best wishes. I wasn't trying to get attention or anything like that, for the most part I like people and I like trying to make people feel good. I will be sending a donation to the NBCF, a few women in my family have dealt with it over the last couple of years among other types of cancer. That's the only reason I posted anything about it, it's a hard damn thing to go through or watch a loved one go through.



Well JIm thats all well and good and a nice effort.
people will go along with anything thats "easy",,as long as it dont require putting themselvs out.
when it comes to putting up or shutting up they always have a comeback or reason to defend themselves for not doing something.
guess we just different,and i dont care if i am !!


----------



## tbone75

I am not mad at anyone! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Well JIm thats all well and good and a nice effort.
> people will go along with anything thats "easy",,as long as it dont require putting themselvs out.
> when it comes to putting up or shutting up they always have a comeback or reason to defend themselves for not doing something.
> guess we just different,and i dont care if i am !!



Your not different, just honest about things and you have a good set of standards you live by. Doesn't make you wrong. I agree with you about putting up with what matters. I personally just didn't think of it and I am a little ashamed that I didn't, because when you put it the way it sounds pretty damn empty. I won't bother putting this on the other thread but I wanted you to see:https://www.nationalbreastcancer.org/donate/Thank-You.aspx


----------



## tbone75

Where did everyone go? Bunch of slackers :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Where did everyone go? Bunch of slackers :hmm3grin2orange:



Right here John, interesting night isn't it?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> thats funny!
> Noo just all the mean people are on AS tonight. Besides why dont ya think anyone likes ya? What did I miss?



WOW !! I like that one!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am here and I am "meen"....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> i am here and i am "meen"....lol



thank god!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Right here John, interesting night isn't it?



Sure is.Ron means very well.Just comes out a little rough some times is all.


----------



## jimdad07

John you should see the Huskies that I tore apart for Mary, they were both 55's. She got some good parts out of those for her store. I think I should do the same with the XP's :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> John you should see the Huskies that I tore apart for Mary, they were both 55's. She got some good parts out of those for her store. I think I should do the same with the XP's :hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_scared:oke::jawdrop::ah::what:


----------



## jimdad07

Thought that would get you ticking again.:hmm3grin2orange: How are you feeling today?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Thought that would get you ticking again.:hmm3grin2orange: How are you feeling today?



Same ol chit LOL Could be worse or better?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> thank god!!!!!!!!!!!!



Been drumming up a little more support for the Mntngal23 cause and I don`t care whose feathers it ruffles.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting late here,..night all.


----------



## 8433jeff

roncoinc said:


> Your right JIm,they are out there..
> lots of hot air,all talk,no doing



Thats your opinion, and you're entitled to it. If the original poster would have said she'd be cured if we got her to page one, I'd said BS and been done with it. I see it as no different than the help Stumpy thread, or some of the other things done here, just no raffle.

As far as doing something about it, I would never post my confirmation or the amount I've donated, because I don't think it (the amount) would be enough. We do, the wife is a survivor of cancer, so it hits close here, too. The thread isn't about curing the disease-but then again you didn't read it all, did you-its about making her feel better, and letting a member here know we care. I don't know her any better than some, and probably less than most, that doesn't mean I don't care. I think thats doing something.

If that makes me a poser, so be it, but she has said it makes a difference, so I will continue. If you feel its a joke, then stay over here and complain about it. I've said more than I should have here, after all its the internet, and I won't lose any sleep over it. And If you feel better about it roncoinc, then thats what really counts, isn't it? 

Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Getting late here,..night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Your not different, just honest about things and you have a good set of standards you live by. Doesn't make you wrong. I agree with you about putting up with what matters. I personally just didn't think of it and I am a little ashamed that I didn't, because when you put it the way it sounds pretty damn empty. I won't bother putting this on the other thread but I wanted you to see:https://www.nationalbreastcancer.org/donate/Thank-You.aspx



Jim,like i said before,to many posers and some fall for it !
GOOD on you man,,DO something,,pansies and choclate dont cure diseases.
your wife or daughter could bensfit.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am here and I am "meen"....LOL



So ?/ whats new ?? 
i'm almost in position to take over Randy Mac's spot as most dispicable person on the forum


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> So ?/ whats new ??
> i'm almost in position to take over Randy Mac's spot as most dispicable person on the forum



You're not the most despised, I keep getting pm'd by a newb who's just as pi$$ed as can be that I put that link in his thread. That's two tonight who has had a problem with it. The first one came around after a little reasoning, this one is just being a goober about it. Starting to tick me off a little but I am trying to be patient.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So ?/ whats new ??
> i'm almost in position to take over Randy Mac's spot as most dispicable person on the forum



I don't think your all that meen? Just honest on how you feel about things.


----------



## roncoinc

8433jeff said:


> Thats your opinion, and you're entitled to it. If the original poster would have said she'd be cured if we got her to page one, I'd said BS and been done with it. I see it as no different than the help Stumpy thread, or some of the other things done here, just no raffle.
> 
> As far as doing something about it, I would never post my confirmation or the amount I've donated, because I don't think it (the amount) would be enough. We do, the wife is a survivor of cancer, so it hits close here, too. The thread isn't about curing the disease-but then again you didn't read it all, did you-its about making her feel better, and letting a member here know we care. I don't know her any better than some, and probably less than most, that doesn't mean I don't care. I think thats doing something.
> 
> If that makes me a poser, so be it, but she has said it makes a difference, so I will continue. If you feel its a joke, then stay over here and complain about it. I've said more than I should have here, after all its the internet, and I won't lose any sleep over it. And If you feel better about it roncoinc, then thats what really counts, isn't it?
> 
> Thanks for your contribution.



Hey man,it's a free country..say what you want..
i bet if you ask your wife if people donating makes her feell better i bet she would approve of it.
on the confirmation i dint think about blanking out the amount,i wish i did because that was minimum and dont make me look good .
AND ??? just what is it i'm complaining about ??
people NOT donating to help out other people ? is that a bad thing ??
I aint complaining about people giver her rep,it's the "hey i'm doing something" and not following it up..
see what i'm talking about ?? sounds like you been there,done that..most havent,they just have the talk,they havent experianced like you and i have.
congrats on the wife too.
and speak your mind anytime,you will get to know me eventually,probly not LIKE me but know me and how i meen no harm


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Marc,,start catogorizing that stuff and set it aside,you may want some of it in the future.
> IF somebody comes up looking for what you have you cant part with it where it will do the most good instead of just send ing parts that will sit in some one else's parts pile..
> 
> if you need any homeowner homelite or poulan parts let me know,i have a bunch !



I've actually started to do that with Stihls and, ummm, uhh, I hate to say this, dang it... Pull-ons. 



tbone75 said:


> I sent the boxes the same time same way?



I checked again today. Nothing. Got lots of bills in the mail, no boxes.



jimdad07 said:


> John you should see the Huskies that I tore apart for Mary, they were both 55's. She got some good parts out of those for her store. I think I should do the same with the XP's :hmm3grin2orange:



How do you get the stink off? I wear gloves if I handle one, but somehow the stink still gets through. I've tried gasoline and bleach, but no luck.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> I've actually started to do that with Stihls and, ummm, uhh, I hate to say this, dang it... Pull-ons.
> 
> 
> 
> I checked again today. Nothing. Got lots of bills in the mail, no boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get the stink off? I wear gloves if I handle one, but somehow the stink still gets through. I've tried gasoline and bleach, but no luck.



I normally just set my hands on fire, the burns suck but at least the smell is gone.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure is.Ron means very well.Just comes out a little rough some times is all.



I can hardly wait for the 13th and hope they find some good stuff for me..
bur if there werent so many axxholes out there i probly wouldnt get so upset.
BTW !!! how come none of you guys didnt tell me not to go "out there" ??
time for the orange and almost faded white bunny slippers


----------



## tbone75

You got any more forks Ron? If you do just send them on down here.I found a nice piece of wood for handles! BIG CHUNK! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

About that time guys. You guys have a good night.


----------



## diggers_dad

*MtnGal thread*

Regarding all of the comments on the MtnGal thread: good points made all around. 

Too bad some get ruffled when you put a little link in their thread.

I agree that putting your money where your mouth is shows more support, but at the same time I can see where all of the "keyboard efforts" could lift her spirits and do some good. I sent her some rep and more importantly sent some prayers. I think the prayers will do more good than money or nice comments. That's just my 2 cents.

By the way Ron, why worry about ruffling feathers? This is the "*...do I need to start a fight?*" thread. There's nothing wrong with sharing an opinion as long as it isn't offered just to torque someone off. I think some people just get bent because when they're questioned about their position they aren't really able to justify it or explain it. Like I said, just my 2 cents.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I can hardly wait for the 13th and hope they find some good stuff for me..
> bur if there werent so many axxholes out there i probly wouldnt get so upset.
> BTW !!! how come none of you guys didnt tell me not to go "out there" ??
> time for the orange and almost faded white bunny slippers



You will be just fine! :hmm3grin2orange: We can pick on you some more tomorrow :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> I can hardly wait for the 13th and hope they find some good stuff for me..
> bur if there werent so many axxholes out there i probly wouldnt get so upset.
> BTW !!! how come none of you guys didnt tell me not to go "out there" ??
> time for the orange and almost faded white bunny slippers





jimdad07 said:


> About that time guys. You guys have a good night.



Goodnight girls...


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> About that time guys. You guys have a good night.



Nite Jim


----------



## diggers_dad

Slackers. Thread was dropping.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Dan


----------



## dancan

Nappy time is over you ZZZSlackers ! 
Stihls are better built .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Nappy time is over you ZZZSlackers !
> Stihls are better built .



Than What????


----------



## dancan

The rest .




otstir:


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> Than What????



Any other product in the world. Anywhere. Ever. Period.


----------



## Cantdog

auuuuh.......HUH...........!!!!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

diggers_dad said:


> Any other product in the world. Anywhere. Ever. Period.



Andreas? Is that you?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You're not the most despised, I keep getting pm'd by a newb who's just as pi$$ed as can be that I put that link in his thread. That's two tonight who has had a problem with it. The first one came around after a little reasoning, this one is just being a goober about it. Starting to tick me off a little but I am trying to be patient.



They are just worried that you might ,steal, their thunder. Far too many drama queens posting on here that just want to be the center of attention.IMO...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihls rule, all the rest just drool.....LOL
Come to think about it, my stihls drool bar oil ....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihls rule, all the rest just drool.....LOL
> Come to think about it, my stihls drool bar oil ....LOL



Yep I have noticed that this OH 36 needs a diaper...maybe I upset the delicate balance between the oil pump and the oil line when I had the pump off to put the seal in......or maybe it was that way before but the oil had all leaked away before I got it. Stihl no pay on that one yet so it can leak until there's no more oil in it for all I care....on second thought perhaps I should drain the oil and save it....it ain't cheep anymore...on the other hand oil soaked news papers make dandy firestarters....Oh the decisions to be made on a Wednesday Mornin!!!!!


Vet is coming by to denut Hoss today............can't imagine Hoss will be in a very good mood for a few days...........and I'll probably have to wear the same socks for 2-3 days as my toes probably won't uncurl enough to let go of them...........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep I have noticed that this OH 36 needs a diaper...maybe I upset the delicate balance between the oil pump and the oil line when I had the pump off to put the seal in......or maybe it was that way before but the oil had all leaked away before I got it. Stihl no pay on that one yet so it can leak until there's no more oil in it for all I care....on second thought perhaps I should drain the oil and save it....it ain't cheep anymore...on the other hand oil soaked news papers make dandy firestarters....Oh the decisions to be made on a Wednesday Mornin!!!!!
> 
> 
> Vet is coming by to denut Hoss today............can't imagine Hoss will be in a very good mood for a few days...........and I'll probably have to wear the same socks for 2-3 days as my toes probably won't uncurl enough to let go of them...........



My toes are curled up now! Seen that done a few times.Not much to it.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yep I have noticed that this OH 36 needs a diaper...maybe I upset the delicate balance between the oil pump and the oil line when I had the pump off to put the seal in......or maybe it was that way before but the oil had all leaked away before I got it. Stihl no pay on that one yet so it can leak until there's no more oil in it for all I care....on second thought perhaps I should drain the oil and save it....it ain't cheep anymore...on the other hand oil soaked news papers make dandy firestarters....Oh the decisions to be made on a Wednesday Mornin!!!!!
> 
> 
> Vet is coming by to denut Hoss today............can't imagine Hoss will be in a very good mood for a few days...........and I'll probably have to wear the same socks for 2-3 days as my toes probably won't uncurl enough to let go of them...........



Oh my !! take you boots off first so you can at least get out of them !
good day for it today as the next few days looks like winter is going to get seriouse.
Looking at 6 or more inches of snow inland,hope the coast gets saved like happens a lot.
zero temps for a low and all that good stuff..
moved the dump truck and put the body in up position,dont think that will bother anything ??
plow is positioned to put on,usually do it in the snow..only takes a few min to put it on so that dont bother me.
had some help yestday to move everything around the yard that needed it in prep for snowfall and plowing.
only three months late doing it 
almost middle of january and no snow yet ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh my !! take you boots off first so you can at least get out of them !
> good day for it today as the next few days looks like winter is going to get seriouse.
> Looking at 6 or more inches of snow inland,hope the coast gets saved like happens a lot.
> zero temps for a low and all that good stuff..
> moved the dump truck and put the body in up position,dont think that will bother anything ??
> plow is positioned to put on,usually do it in the snow..only takes a few min to put it on so that dont bother me.
> had some help yestday to move everything around the yard that needed it in prep for snowfall and plowing.
> only three months late doing it
> almost middle of january and no snow yet ??



I was going to ask if that was hitting you? Could be a mess for you.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I was going to ask if that was hitting you? Could be a mess for you.



Wont get that mess until late thursday i think.
and it could be a real mess with mix in the mess.
have to make sure i got plenty of supplies on hand


----------



## tbone75

All I got done so far today is get the fire going. LOL Starting to loosen up a little should be good to go soon! Poor Ron is still eating with his fingers. LOL The only other wood I have worked so far this hard is Purpleheart! But it sure will make some nice handles! Wish I could smooth up the metal more but just can't do it.Got some Gorilla Glue to use on them.It will hold up to a dishwasher!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wont get that mess until late thursday i think.
> and it could be a real mess with mix in the mess.
> have to make sure i got plenty of supplies on hand



Generators all ready to go?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

tbone75 said:


> All I got done so far today is get the fire going. LOL Starting to loosen up a little should be good to go soon! Poor Ron is still eating with his fingers. LOL The only other wood I have worked so far this hard is Purpleheart! But it sure will make some nice handles! Wish I could smooth up the metal more but just can't do it.Got some Gorilla Glue to use on them.It will hold up to a dishwasher!



What kind of wood, John? Purpleheart sure is hard stuff.


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> What kind of wood, John? Purpleheart sure is hard stuff.



This Cherry Ron sent for his forks.Pretty stuff!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

:,hhers:


----------



## tbone75

Nice one Jacob! Looks a little cold tho!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Nice one Jacob! Looks a little cold tho!



I got to watch the sunrise over the mountain tops (which was on my bucket list)
It really isnt that bad around 35, I only have a longsleeve shirt and a sweatshirt. And prettycomfortable


----------



## diggers_dad

Mill_wannabe said:


> Andreas? Is that you?



Nine!! I mean, uh, no, of course not. 



Cantdog said:


> Vet is coming by to denut Hoss today............can't imagine Hoss will be in a very good mood for a few days...........and I'll probably have to wear the same socks for 2-3 days *as my toes probably won't uncurl enough to let go of them...........*



Now THAT was laugh out loud funny!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Nine!! I mean, uh, no, of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT was laugh out loud funny!!



Hey marc, my phone hasnt been sending out some of my pm's did you get mine from a couple days ago?


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers!This thread was dropping like a rock! :msp_scared:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Bunch of slackers!This thread was dropping like a rock! :msp_scared:



Yep, it just needs a shot of reality according to Ron............LOL!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey marc, my phone hasnt been sending out some of my pm's did you get mine from a couple days ago?



I could have Jacob, don't know for sure but will check later. I've been playing your travelling game lately. I've chased three ole boys across Missouri and Arkansas. Looks like I'm off to Oklahoma tomorrow. I hate a thief.


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> I could have Jacob, don't know for sure but will check later. I've been playing your travelling game lately. I've chased three ole boys across Missouri and Arkansas. Looks like I'm off to Oklahoma tomorrow. I hate a thief.



I bet if they stole a whole truckload of Husqvarnas you'd let 'em off with a warning.............LOL!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> I could have Jacob, don't know for sure but will check later. I've been playing your travelling game lately. I've chased three ole boys across Missouri and Arkansas. Looks like I'm off to Oklahoma tomorrow. I hate a thief.



Your a cop? I never knew that! Lol


----------



## mitch95100

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Your a cop? I never knew that! Lol



Yeah lol better watch your p's & q's hell throw your @$$ in jail and make you pay that 076 for bail! lol:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

mitch95100 said:


> Yeah lol better watch your p's & q's hell throw your @$$ in jail and make you pay that 076 for bail! lol:msp_biggrin:



 your a fool! Id rather him take my arm then my 076!


----------



## mitch95100

ChainsawmanXX said:


> your a fool! Id rather him take my arm then my 076![/QUOTE/]
> Watch it hell take both your arms then your 076 HAHAH:wink2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep I have noticed that this OH 36 needs a diaper...maybe I upset the delicate balance between the oil pump and the oil line when I had the pump off to put the seal in......or maybe it was that way before but the oil had all leaked away before I got it. Stihl no pay on that one yet so it can leak until there's no more oil in it for all I care....on second thought perhaps I should drain the oil and save it....it ain't cheep anymore...on the other hand oil soaked news papers make dandy firestarters....Oh the decisions to be made on a Wednesday Mornin!!!!!
> 
> 
> Vet is coming by to denut Hoss today............can't imagine Hoss will be in a very good mood for a few days...........and I'll probably have to wear the same socks for 2-3 days as my toes probably won't uncurl enough to let go of them...........




All makes of chainsaws drool bar oil to some extent, some models of the Husky lineup were infamous for doing so and a few of my Sach Dolmars are verey good at oiling newspapers that they sit on.
Hoss is about to become a gelding, not by his choice I take it....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

mitch95100 said:


> ChainsawmanXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> your a fool! Id rather him take my arm then my 076![/QUOTE/]
> Watch it hell take both your arms then your 076 HAHAH:wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then id just tell him about your 084
> Any update on that btw
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This Cherry Ron sent for his forks.Pretty stuff!



John,if that was the thin flooring stuff that was brazilian cherry..
the big thick blocks are some kind of mahogany.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Yep, it just needs a shot of reality according to Ron............LOL!!!



OUCH !! , now i feel like Robins hoss !! LOL !!


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> OUCH !! , now i feel like Robins hoss !! LOL !!



Heck no, I appreciate your honesty............at least you let people know "where" you're coming from, without being all mamby pamby about it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> Heck no, I appreciate your honesty............at least you let people know "where" you're coming from, without being all mamby pamby about it.



I like the phrase "mamby pamby"


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> OUCH !! , now i feel like Robins hoss !! LOL !!



yeah i agree with jon. don't have to agree to appreciate. you no. 1 GI


----------



## Jon1212

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah i agree with jon. don't have to agree to appreciate. you no. 1 GI



Translation, please?


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I like the phrase "mamby pamby"



YOU would ya little wussy !! 
LOL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Jon1212 said:


> Translation, please?



i's just sayin i appreciate his honesty also. also, he's a one out of possible ten (40+ year old terminology)


----------



## Jon1212

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I like the phrase "mamby pamby"





roncoinc said:


> YOU would ya little wussy !!
> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!



Hey don't be pickin' on Josh.....err....I mean Jason....err....no, wait.....Jeff.....aw hell......that kid, you know ol' what's his name...........LOL!!!!






Just kiddin' I know the wussies name is Jacob.................LOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah i agree with jon. don't have to agree to appreciate. you no. 1 GI



Just noticed what's in your sig.
tnx bro.
someone that may understand if you look at the last line in my sig.
lest we forget...........


----------



## dancan

[






This popped up for sale for 150 $$ , I wonder if Jerry saw it LOL ?


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Hey don't be pickin' on Josh.....err....I mean Jason....err....no, wait.....Jeff.....aw hell......that kid, you know ol' what's his name...........LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kiddin' I know the wussies name is Jacob.................LOLOL!!!!!!



Good kid too !!
seems to grown up for his age so we have to jump on him when we can..
He's doing things now most people his age dont do,..traveling the country,working for a living,learning moral values,etc.
once he understands what his father is all about he will be able to grab the world by what Robins horse is now missing !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This popped up for sale for 150 $$ , I wonder if Jerry saw it LOL ?



Does Jerry trim hegdes ??


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Does Jerry trim hegdes ??



Toe nails .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> Hey don't be pickin' on Josh.....err....I mean Jason....err....no, wait.....Jeff.....aw hell......that kid, you know ol' what's his name...........LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kiddin' I know the wussies name is Jacob.................LOLOL!!!!!!



Jeez josh, ya still got it wrong! My name is Jon! 







roncoinc said:


> Good kid too !!
> seems to grown up for his age so we have to jump on him when we can..
> He's doing things now most people his age dont do,..traveling the country,working for a living,learning moral values,etc.
> once he understands what his father is all about he will be able to grab the world by what Robins horse is now missing !! LOL !!


 Ya got me all figured out Ron dont ya?  (the last person that had me all figured out was hanging by his nads from a fire escape) buttt I guess ill let ya slide! After all your mean and would probably just end up kickin my ass! LOL
Once I understand my father? Translation?


----------



## roncoinc

Speaking of Robin,,,did he get his toes stepped on or is he in the process of making some sort of downeast delicasy for supper ??
gong to have to make lots of biscuits and gravy to stretch that meal !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> My toes are curled up now! Seen that done a few times.Not much to it.



Hoss says you're fulla chit John..........I told him what you said just as he was going under ..".that there's not much to it"...piece-o-cake...walk in the park.......I just went and check on Hoss...he did eat an apple.....but was sayin bad chit about you......said something about when you're up here next summer he'd pay to get the vet back and he wanted to see how you liked it!!! I shouldn't have said your name but now he seems to have it in for you......and that's right from the horses mouth!!!! Poor ol Hoss.......I haven't taken my boots off yet...but my toes aren't even in the steel toe part.......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,if that was the thin flooring stuff that was brazilian cherry..
> the big thick blocks are some kind of mahogany.



Yep that was it! Brazilian Cherry! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This popped up for sale for 150 $$ , I wonder if Jerry saw it LOL ?



:msp_confused:opcorn:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jeez josh, ya still got it wrong! My name is Jon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya got me all figured out Ron dont ya?  (the last person that had me all figured out was hanging by his nads from a fire escape) buttt I guess ill let ya slide! After all your mean and would probably just end up kickin my ass! LOL
> Once I understand my father? Translation?



Translation ?? you will figure that out in time..
my father once told me " son,you going to notice that as i get older your going to see how much smarter i get"
wish when i was 16 i was like you are now..


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hoss says you're fulla chit John..........I told him what you said just as he was going under ..".that there's not much to it"...piece-o-cake...walk in the park.......I just went and check on Hoss...he did eat an apple.....but was sayin bad chit about you......said something about when you're up here next summer he'd pay to get the vet back and he wanted to see how you liked it!!! I shouldn't have said your name but now he seems to have it in for you......and that's right from the horses mouth!!!! Poor ol Hoss.......I haven't taken my boots off yet...but my toes aren't even in the steel toe part.......



You tell that hoss I was already fixed! LOL He had it made! My Dad did a few no pain killer nothing but a razor blade!A couple slices and pop them out!A little purple spray and that was it! I am gritting me teeth just thinking about it!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_confused:opcorn:



Now Jerry interested in the antique hedge trimmer !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Speaking of Robin,,,did he get his toes stepped on or is he in the process of making some sort of downeast delicasy for supper ??
> gong to have to make lots of biscuits and gravy to stretch that meal !!




HAHaHa..no I'm good......no hoof marks.....and I already had supper......but I stihl have the tender trinkets in the back of the truck if you want em.......I can FedX em you can have em by mornin...I will say though.....holding a drunk Hoss up by his head for 45 mins or so gets a bit arduous about 20 min into it.........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Translation ?? you will figure that out in time..
> my father once told me " son,you going to notice that as i get older your going to see how much smarter i get"
> wish when i was 16 i was like you are now..



You and me both Ron!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Does Jerry trim hegdes ??



It would make a great limbing saw and when I get that job this summer cutting Christmas trees.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You tell that hoss I was already fixed! LOL He had it made! My Dad did a few no pain killer nothing but a razor blade!A couple slices and pop them out!A little purple spray and that was it! I am gritting me teeth just thinking about it!



LOL...No he did good...pretty drugged up...til he could just keep his feet under him......but was pretty advanced agewise...shoulda been done before but money has been tight and had to make a choice to keep him well fed...or fixed...now he's both!!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_confused:opcorn:



Ad ID 345182926


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ad ID 345182926



I have called Paul a couple of times this evening but no answer, guess he`s not at home.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> All makes of chainsaws drool bar oil to some extent, some models of the Husky lineup were infamous for doing so and a few of my Sach Dolmars are verey good at oiling newspapers that they sit on.
> Hoss is about to become a gelding, not by his choice I take it....LOL[/QUOT
> 
> No he didn't volunteer!!!! LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL...No he did good...pretty drugged up...til he could just keep his feet under him......but was pretty advanced agewise...shoulda been done before but money has been tight and had to make a choice to keep him well fed...or fixed...now he's both!!!



It is better to do it when there young.But he will be just fine.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HAHaHa..no I'm good......no hoof marks.....and I already had supper......but I stihl have the tender trinkets in the back of the truck if you want em.......I can FedX em you can have em by mornin...I will say though.....holding a drunk Hoss up by his head for 45 mins or so gets a bit arduous about 20 min into it.........



Mountain oysters!!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> keep him well fed...or fixed...now he's both!!!



That doesn't sound so bad to me... :jester:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Translation ?? you will figure that out in time..
> my father once told me " son,you going to notice that as i get older your going to see how much smarter i get"
> wish when i was 16 i was like you are now..



Ahhh now I get it! 
I have already started to see he is a pretty fartsmeller (smartfeller) he was right about my ex girlfriend and I the whole time, he tried beating it into my thick skull and I didnt listen. Live and learn right?


----------



## tbone75

Nephew found me another cheapo Stihl. A 018 he says is in good shape but wouldn't start.Another freebe! LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ahhh now I get it!
> I have already started to see he is a pretty fartsmeller (smartfeller) he was right about my ex girlfriend and I the whole time, he tried beating it into my thick skull and I didnt listen. Live and learn right?



If I knew just how smart my Dad was when I was about your age.I would be very well off by now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Looks like a full house in here tonight! :msp_smile:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Looks like a full house in here tonight! :msp_smile:



Did you guys start a poker tournament, and not invite me?...........................


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> I bet if they stole a whole truckload of Husqvarnas you'd let 'em off with a warning.............LOL!!!



I'd even chase Husky thieves. They would be easy to track by the smell. I don't know how much good it would do. As soon as I put 'em in the jail house they make bail and get to go home before I do. 



ChainsawmanXX said:


> Your a cop? I never knew that! Lol



I don't mind the term cop, but truth be told I'm a Deputy Sheriff. Believe it or not there is a WORLD of difference. Most Sheriff's Departments still *work for* the citizen, respect rights and appreciate people who handle their own problems. You can't say that about everyone...



roncoinc said:


> Just noticed what's in your sig.
> tnx bro.
> someone that may understand if you look at the last line in my sig.
> lest we forget...........



I saw that ages ago and still take notice. Both of my daughters make a point of thanking (personally) every vet they know. They were real nervous about talking to strangers at first, now they think others are weird for NOT saying thanks. Some of us still know what freedom means and offer our admiration, thanks and respect to those who provide it. God bless the USA and the American Soldier, whatever branch he is in.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Nephew found me another cheapo Stihl. A 018 he says is in good shape but wouldn't start.Another freebe! LOL



Make sure you have room for that Makita. It should be there tomorrow. And before you ask, no box today either.


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> Did you guys start a poker tournament, and not invite me?...........................



I told 'em we shouldn't feel bad about taking your money, but they wanted to be nice instead of "meen".


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> If I knew just how smart my Dad was when I was about your age.I would be very well off by now! LOL



Lol! wouldnt we all??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Mountain oysters!!!



Prairie oysters.....LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

diggers_dad said:


> I don't mind the term cop, but truth be told I'm a Deputy Sheriff....



kudos to you for doing a dirty job most people won't/don't do. preciate you. so, you boone or carroll county?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Make sure you have room for that Makita. It should be there tomorrow. And before you ask, no box today either.



I got room for that baby!! I wonder why the USPS is in trouble? LOL Sent them boxes at the same time?


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> I told 'em we shouldn't feel bad about taking your money, but they wanted to be nice instead of "meen".



If anyone ever wants to get my money they'll have a heck of a fight on their hands........................because my wife has it.....................LOL!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

jerrycmorrow said:


> kudos to you for doing a dirty job most people won't/don't do. preciate you. so, you boone or carroll county?



Boone. Been with them since '06, more or less.


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure got quiet? Everyone is holding there nads thinking about that poor horse!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> You guys sure got quiet? Everyone is holding there nads thinking about that poor horse!



Nahhh, some of us were holding our nads way before that..............LOL!!!! I got quiet as I usually do when "The Law" shows up on the scene..........it's purely a reflex........LOL!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> Nahhh, some of us were holding our nads way before that..............LOL!!!! I got quiet as I usually do when "The Law" shows up on the scene..........it's purely a reflex........LOL!!



Hahahahaha! Thats funny! 
Now I feel bad! Admitting to underage drinking! :0 at least I was at my house! Lol


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hahahahaha! Thats funny!
> Now I feel bad! Admitting to underage drinking! :0 at least I was at my house! Lol



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I got my homelite 550 in the mail finally  

Cant wait to get home to tear into it, Iv also been considering letting my BIL help me with rebuild one of my saws. He's not very handy with a wrench and never had a father figure to show him Sh**


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> HAHaHa..no I'm good......no hoof marks.....and I already had supper......but I stihl have the tender trinkets in the back of the truck if you want em.......I can FedX em you can have em by mornin...I will say though.....holding a drunk Hoss up by his head for 45 mins or so gets a bit arduous about 20 min into it.........



Yeh,just like a hoss not to share the good stuff


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Nahhh, some of us were holding our nads way before that..............LOL!!!! I got quiet as I usually do when "The Law" shows up on the scene..........it's purely a reflex........LOL!!



Thats ok man,,he aint gonna bust ya for holding onto the jewels 
as long as you dont do it in a PUBLIC place ! LOL !


----------



## tbone75

Ron your knife and fork handles are all glued on! Now comes the fun part! Shaping sanding and polish.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats ok man,,he aint gonna bust ya for holding onto the jewels
> as long as you dont do it in a PUBLIC place ! LOL !



I don't know Ron?I think he would!He is a big GOOFBALL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Picture for marc!


----------



## roncoinc

OK,decided you guys need a break tonite,from hoss oysters to nad holding you had it all covered and i caint add anymore,,
so on with the orange PJ's ( made in germany ) and the girly pink stihl bunny slippers Dan likes so well and off between the sheets i will go..
BTW, one last thing,, missed Jerry beeing meen tonite ??? off night for him ? huh ?? 
just thot i would ask,dont mean nuttin by it,just sems kinda strange,, not even a moRON joke ??
is he starting to fall behind a little bit by bit maybe, ?? he does have a LONG track record and keeping up with the younger fellas can take it's toll 

maybe he picked up Robins "nuggets" and is making some strange canadian national dish for supper ?? 
i meen,they eat cheeks and tounges and stuff only 3rd world people eat.so it could be possible he's busy over the stove ?? 
uh oh,pillow is singing a VERY enticing song trying to lull me to sleep,,kinda like a smooth running husky lullaby 
soothing to the nerves and relaxing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..............................................................................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.....................................................................................................


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jerry was here? He liked my post! LOL 
Must be to busy with feeding the fire?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ron, what part of N.H are you from anyway?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OK,decided you guys need a break tonite,from hoss oysters to nad holding you had it all covered and i caint add anymore,,
> so on with the orange PJ's ( made in germany ) and the girly pink stihl bunny slippers Dan likes so well and off between the sheets i will go..
> BTW, one last thing,, missed Jerry beeing meen tonite ??? off night for him ? huh ??
> just thot i would ask,dont mean nuttin by it,just sems kinda strange,, not even a moRON joke ??
> is he starting to fall behind a little bit by bit maybe, ?? he does have a LONG track record and keeping up with the younger fellas can take it's toll
> 
> maybe he picked up Robins "nuggets" and is making some strange canadian national dish for supper ??
> i meen,they eat cheeks and tounges and stuff only 3rd world people eat.so it could be possible he's busy over the stove ??
> uh oh,pillow is singing a VERY enticing song trying to lull me to sleep,,kinda like a smooth running husky lullaby
> soothing to the nerves and relaxing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..............................................................................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.....................................................................................................



LOL,..its not the sound of the smooth running Husky putting you to sleep, its the smell,some sort of gas is my guess, sleeping gas...LOL


----------



## tbone75

That was a good one Ron! LMAO


----------



## tbone75

Had to go tuck the OL in.Didn't take long for her to doze off!They layed off a bunch where she works again.She didn't get it but they are down to 60 weavers.Just a few years ago they had 2000 weavers!That place is on its last leg I think?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Had to go tuck the OL in.Didn't take long for her to doze off!They layed off a bunch where she works again.She didn't get it but they are down to 60 weavers.Just a few years ago they had 2000 weavers!That place is on its last leg I think?



Sorry to hear John, There probably sending all the work to China :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sorry to hear John, There probably sending all the work to China :msp_mad:



Its more because people just aren't buying baskets.Money is just to tight and they keep raising the prices.Plus have cut the wages 4 times of the workers in the past 2 years!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Its more because people just aren't buying baskets.Money is just to tight and they keep raising the prices.Plus have cut the wages 4 times of the workers in the past 2 years!



:bang: 
Maybe I should go buy some baskets? :msp_smile:

I went and messed up :bang::bang: 
I read a message wrong from a guy.. he said he wanted a part I had and I thought he said that he DIDNT want it  and I already went and sent that part off to someone else 
Now im sending him a free saw, and gonna try and find him another part... 
I hate making stupid mistakes :bang:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :bang:
> Maybe I should go buy some baskets? :msp_smile:
> 
> I went and messed up :bang::bang:
> I read a message wrong from a guy.. he said he wanted a part I had and I thought he said that he DIDNT want it  and I already went and sent that part off to someone else
> Now im sending him a free saw, and gonna try and find him another part...
> I hate making stupid mistakes :bang:



Seems you making up for it a little to much maybe?LOL How many saws you sending me?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Seems you making up for it a little to much maybe?LOL How many saws you sending me?



Just a 180 poulan.. But stihl, I feel bad. 

So now im looking for a SXL top end :bang:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Just a 180 poulan.. But stihl, I feel bad.
> 
> So now im looking for a SXL top end :bang:



That shouldn't be that hard to find?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> That shouldn't be that hard to find?



Scratch that, he says not to worry about it that he was just "Stocking up on parts" 
LOL 
I guess I lucked out, but it was a smack on the hand for me to pay attention alittle more.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

don't beat yourself up jacob. you're just exhibiting overload syndrome. little early for that to happen but will definitely happen when you get older. the other guy's prolly a schmuck anyway and wasn't real clear.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jerrycmorrow said:


> don't beat yourself up jacob. you're just exhibiting overload syndrome. little early for that to happen but will definitely happen when you get older. the other guy's prolly a schmuck anyway and wasn't real clear.



Your probably right, I have way to much stuff im trying to control at one time  
All well Its all worth it, and keeps my mind off of stuff


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Scratch that, he says not to worry about it that he was just "Stocking up on parts"
> LOL
> I guess I lucked out, but it was a smack on the hand for me to pay attention alittle more.



Jacob you can stop by here for a while!I am overloaded on projects ! LOL You could get me caught up! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Evening boys, I just got in from working in the shop. Cleaned all night out there, Ron inspired me with his cleaned up shop. Starting to remember what my shop used to look like.

Hey I had another good will idea. I was thinking we could start the "Let's Give Roncoinc a Hug Thread":yoyo: What do you guys think?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Its more because people just aren't buying baskets.Money is just to tight and they keep raising the prices.Plus have cut the wages 4 times of the workers in the past 2 years!



That's a shame John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Evening boys, I just got in from working in the shop. Cleaned all night out there, Ron inspired me with his cleaned up shop. Starting to remember what my shop used to look like.
> 
> Hey I had another good will idea. I was thinking we could start the "Let's Give Roncoinc a Hug Thread":yoyo: What do you guys think?



Just send him a saw instead...LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Evening boys, I just got in from working in the shop. Cleaned all night out there, Ron inspired me with his cleaned up shop. Starting to remember what my shop used to look like.
> 
> Hey I had another good will idea. I was thinking we could start the "Let's Give Roncoinc a Hug Thread":yoyo: What do you guys think?



Just send him some Huskys! That will cheer him up!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That's a shame John.



I told her if that place goes under we is heading South! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just send him some Huskys! That will cheer him up!



I just might have to do that, we'll see what happens with these two stinky projects I have.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I told her if that place goes under we is heading South! LOL



SOUTH!!???!!! WHAT!!!???!!! You want to miss all of this snowy goodness?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> SOUTH!!???!!! WHAT!!!???!!! You want to miss all of this snowy goodness?



That is the idea!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> That is the idea!



You are crazy. Of course I did freeze my nards off on a roof in a northeast wind this afternoon wondering why I wanted to work on rooftop units and all this refrigeration crap that puts me out in the nasty weather. 

I have to head for bed, you have a good night guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You are crazy. Of course I did freeze my nards off on a roof in a northeast wind this afternoon wondering why I wanted to work on rooftop units and all this refrigeration crap that puts me out in the nasty weather.
> 
> I have to head for bed, you have a good night guys.



Nite Jim


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Jacob you can stop by here for a while!I am overloaded on projects ! LOL You could get me caught up! LOL



Dang, John! that sounds great!!! 

Firrrsstt I gotta get caught up on mine 
Night jim and jerry.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dang, John! that sounds great!!!
> 
> Firrrsstt I gotta get caught up on mine
> Night jim and jerry.



Your as bad off as me!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Your as bad off as me!



Thats for sure! 
Sure wish I had more time to work on my saws  
Used to be I had the time, but not the money... NOW I have the money.. but no time


----------



## jimdad07

I can't get to sleep yet, mind is racing tonight. Dangit I am tired too.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thats for sure!
> Sure wish I had more time to work on my saws
> Used to be I had the time, but not the money... NOW I have the money.. but no time



That's a heck of a dilema. Like Ron said earlier, you ought to be pretty proud of yourself for what you are doing. I haven't even ever been west of Indiana, Pa where I was born. Take it all in and the saws will come as they can. You can split your collection if you want, send me all the runners and send John all of the projects, John loves projects.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> I can't get to sleep yet, mind is racing tonight. Dangit I am tired too.



What I like to do is start naming every saw I can think of.. 
I start off with Stihl starting with the smallest, all the way up to 090.
Then I get to huskys.. I get bored and fall asleep


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> That's a heck of a dilema. Like Ron said earlier, you ought to be pretty proud of yourself for what you are doing. I haven't even ever been west of Indiana, Pa where I was born. Take it all in and the saws will come as they can. You can split your collection if you want, send me all the runners and send John all of the projects, John loves projects.



Even the Contra and 076?  

Just looked at your sig, didnt know you had a 920 jred.. How do ya like it?


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Even the Contra and 076?
> 
> Just looked at your sig, didnt know you had a 920 jred.. How do ya like it?



It's on the project shelf, it's a basket case with lots of missing parts. I will start scrounging for parts pretty soon.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> It's on the project shelf, it's a basket case with lots of missing parts. I will start scrounging for parts pretty soon.



I think I have a lead on a crankcase for my 910, but just in case. Would you be interested in getting rid of it if the parts will match up?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

2500 posts for me :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Another no sleep night for me it seems?Ache all over! Dang rain! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Another no sleep night for me it seems?Ache all over! Dang rain! LOL



Sorry to hear John  
I cant sleep real well either.. so I figure to mess around on AS lol


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sorry to hear John
> I cant sleep real well either.. so I figure to mess around on AS lol



I have been drooling on fleabay LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I have been drooling on fleabay LOL



....Iv been drooling over a new girl I met


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Another no sleep night for me it seems?Ache all over! Dang rain! LOL



I won't call you a ZZZSlacker this time , get to sleep slacker .


----------



## dancan

The rest of you ZZZSlackerd stihl dreaming about fast cutting saws ?


----------



## dancan

While wearing your sweedish flannel pj's with those long tailed black with a white striped slippers .


----------



## dancan

I guess I'll have to break out my Colecovision and play an exciting fast paced game of pong .


----------



## RandyMac

The 'net has been weak today, so I wandered off to the 12th century and collected a couple heads.


----------



## roncoinc

Got woke up by a phone call canceling work for the OL.
dang people afraid of a little snowstorm 

Live Wire | Storm Brings Snow, Ice, Rain To NH | Liveblog live blogging


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> The 'net has been weak today, so I wandered off to the 12th century and collected a couple heads.



Taint nutin compared to what Robin collects !! LOL !!


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> Taint nutin compared to what Robin collects !! LOL !!



can't compete with his Hummel collection


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got woke up by a phone call canceling work for the OL.
> dang people afraid of a little snowstorm
> 
> Live Wire | Storm Brings Snow, Ice, Rain To NH | Liveblog live blogging



Looks like a mess to me. LOL You can keep all that chit up there with you!:smile2:


----------



## tbone75

Ron your forks and knives sure look ugly! LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Ron your forks and knives sure look ugly! LOL



hey john,
did you cut slots for the handles or just rivet them and fill with glue? what kinda glue? trying to make handle for an old pocket knife. won't be able to rivet.


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> hey john,
> did you cut slots for the handles or just rivet them and fill with glue? what kinda glue? trying to make handle for an old pocket knife. won't be able to rivet.



I use brass pins that go all the through.The handles are 2 pieces. The glue is Gorilla Glue.I think it would hold your handles on.But a good super glue may be better for yours?


----------



## tbone75

Just got a box from Ron! Pics later!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Slackers!!!


----------



## dancan

I just finished 2 fast paced action packed games of pong , intense !LOL!
I see that the ad for that old pioneer is still listed .


----------



## Cantdog

Hoss was in a bad mood this morning...but his appetite was OK..ate all his grain with sulfer mixed in...walked him around some and left him so he could go in and out as he pleased until it started to snow and then put him in..he didn't like that one bit....bad day for Hoss.....heavy snow and 25-30 mph winds with higher gusts...just like winter...who would have thunk it???? Hoss is dry at least... with a deep straw bed...as comfy as is possible.... considering.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hoss was in a bad mood this morning...but his appetite was OK..ate all his grain with sulfer mixed in...walked him around some and left him so he could go in and out as he pleased until it started to snow and then put him in..he didn't like that one bit....bad day for Hoss.....heavy snow and 25-30 mph winds with higher gusts...just like winter...who would have thunk it???? Hoss is dry at least... with a deep straw bed...as comfy as is possible.... considering.....



Sounds like and the horse are having a bad day!Snow wind YUK!Sounds like Ron is getting hit up there too.


----------



## tbone75

Got 2 boxes today!One from Ron and one from Marc! I like this Makita!! Got Ron's other fork too! I will be able to get them all done at once for him!Till he finds more? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Got 2 boxes today!One from Ron and one from Marc! I like this Makita!! Got Ron's other fork too! I will be able to get them all done at once for him!Till he finds more? LOL



I like the looks of that makita as well john


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I like the looks of that makita as well john



I have this Dolmar 111i here too.Just don't know when I will get to it? LOL Need a air filter cover for it plus??? LOL Plus a Dolmar 115 on the way! The Dolmars are looking up! Just need that bigger one now! 120si or bigger? But not a 166 I don't think LOL I got my big saws all taken care of. I would never turn one down if the price was right! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I just finished 2 fast paced action packed games of pong , intense !LOL!
> I see that the ad for that old pioneer is still listed .



Heavy workload today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have this Dolmar 111i here too.Just don't know when I will get to it? LOL Need a air filter cover for it plus??? LOL Plus a Dolmar 115 on the way! The Dolmars are looking up! Just need that bigger one now! 120si or bigger? But not a 166 I don't think LOL I got my big saws all taken care of. I would never turn one down if the price was right! LOL



Will the cover from a 115 fit? Those saws are a lot alike.


----------



## Cantdog

Brown stopped at the shop today delivering the new head gasket set for the wifes SOB.....guess what I'll be doing this weekend??? Anyway the Brown driver is a site member (Hayrack) who doesn't post but once in a blue moon..but he always likes to see what I'm building or rebuilding in the shop no matter if it's of wood or to cut wood. Real nice guy who also happens to be a gasifacation wood furnace expert and has previously invited me up to his house to check out his system...anyway today he says "I got a couple old saws for you"...so he gave me a Clinton and an old David Bradly...........boat anchors really but not any more than the Mono and 1-52 Mac in my sig so they will be added to the collection when I go up to check out his heating system..LOL Saws is saws....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Will the cover from a 115 fit? Those saws are a lot alike.



Not sure if it will or not? But I will find out soon as the 115 gets here! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not sure if it will or not? But I will find out soon as the 115 gets here! LOL



Do that and let me know.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Got 2 boxes today!One from Ron and one from Marc! I like this Makita!! Got Ron's other fork too! I will be able to get them all done at once for him!Till he finds more? LOL





tbone75 said:


> Not sure if it will or not? But I will find out soon as the 115 gets here! LOL



This is such BS, the only boxes that show up at my house are either crap(RC toys) for my kids, or crap(purses, shoes) for my wife that she has ordered off of the Interweb.........:msp_mad:
My saws need equal time, but NOOOOOO, they have to stay at work, or out in the shed.


----------



## Cantdog

Jon1212 said:


> This is such BS, the only boxes that show up at my house are either crap(RC toys) for my kids, or crap(purses, shoes) for my wife that she has ordered off of the Interweb.........:msp_mad:
> My saws need equal time, but NOOOOOO, they have to stay at work, or out in the shed.



You gotta stamp your little foot Jon and bring those saws in to the home where they can be loved and cared for!!!!!


----------



## Jon1212

Cantdog said:


> You gotta stamp your *little* foot Jon and bring those saws in to the home where they can be loved and cared for!!!!!



You must be referring to my right foot (12EE), and not my left (12 1/2-13EEE). Yeah, I'm thinking about lining them up on my side of the walk in closet across from her shoes........LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Jon1212 said:


> You must be referring to my right foot (12EE), and not my left (12 1/2-13EEE). Yeah, I'm thinking about lining them up on my side of the walk in closet across from her shoes........LOL!!!




LOL I think it was a metaphor.........hehehehe!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> You must be referring to my right foot (12EE), and not my left (12 1/2-13EEE). Yeah, I'm thinking about lining them up on my side of the walk in closet across from her shoes........LOL!!!



I hope they are not Huskys, they smell worse than sweaty feet....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are in the middle of a big snowstorm here currently and with the high winds we could loose power for a while.


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hope they are not Huskys, they smell worse than sweaty feet....LOL



That's just hurtful..............:frown: Three Husky's, four Stihl's, one McCulloch, one Shindaiwa, and one Sachs Dolmar.


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are in the middle of a big snowstorm here currently and with the high winds we could loose power for a while.



We're in the middle of another week of sunshine and daytime temps in the mid 60°'s


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> That's just hurtful..............:frown: Three Husky's, four Stihl's, one McCulloch, one Shindaiwa, and one Sachs Dolmar.



Just keep the Huskys out in the shed,you can bring the rest of them in....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> We're in the middle of another week of sunshine and daytime temps in the mid 60°'s



We`ve had it good here so far this winter but its about time for us to get some winter weather.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are in the middle of a big snowstorm here currently and with the high winds we could loose power for a while.



Atv's are already toolin' up and down the road , the sleds should be out soon LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Atv's are already toolin' up and down the road , the sleds should be out soon LOL !



Yep,..the ATV crowd are out an at er, tearing about on the roads, the big highway plow has been around and dropped salt but the snow is coming down so fast it got all covered over. It just turned to rain in the city and now I have to make a run in to Dartmouth....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do that and let me know.



Thanks Jerry! I will do that! BTW I sent a little box your way today.I think its something you can use? LOL


----------



## 8433jeff

Jon1212 said:


> That's just hurtful..............:frown: Three Husky's,* four Stihl's, one McCulloch*, one Shindaiwa, and *one Sachs Dolmar*.



Not bad, 6 for 10.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> We're in the middle of another week of sunshine and daytime temps in the mid 60°'s



We are getting hit hard here tonight too!High winds and what they call a flash freeze!Plus snow tonight and tomorrow.No problem I am ready for it.


----------



## tbone75

Got a handle glued on your other fork Ron! Had just enough of that cherry left! Got the others sanded down and ready to shape!Won't be long now :msp_thumbsup: You bite any fingers yet? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got another Nephew cutting wood! His older brother is getting him into it!The one that brings me saws! LOL So I gave him a saw today LOL A nice little HUSKY 142 LOL Good starter saw for him I think. I got to stop giving away all my saws! :hmm3grin2orange: But I do need the room for bigger and better saws! :biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron your forks and knives sure look ugly! LOL



Looks like something DAn would eat with !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hoss was in a bad mood this morning...but his appetite was OK..ate all his grain with sulfer mixed in...walked him around some and left him so he could go in and out as he pleased until it started to snow and then put him in..he didn't like that one bit....bad day for Hoss.....heavy snow and 25-30 mph winds with higher gusts...just like winter...who would have thunk it???? Hoss is dry at least... with a deep straw bed...as comfy as is possible.... considering.....



Man,,,and i thot Jerry was meen !!
next time you stop down here i'll have Brian hold you down and see how YOU like it !! LOL !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Well got unloaded today, finally  
So now were heading back to salt lake city (4 hour drive) to get the truck worked on and lay over the weekend. Then we have to pick up another load (15000 lbs) thats going to chicage then back home!!
 

Jerry I know how the atv's and snowmobiles are. When I lived in northern WI they ran around like dumb bachees, cutting off traffic and just being idiots.. Wonder not as many were killed. 
It was pretty cold here today, we were between two big mountains and the wind was cold and fast. I bet it was -20 with windchill this morning (that sure locked up my knees!) But the wind died alittle and settled to around 20 degrees... Roll up your sleeves kinda weather


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got 2 boxes today!One from Ron and one from Marc! I like this Makita!! Got Ron's other fork too! I will be able to get them all done at once for him!Till he finds more? LOL



How can you set that fine made german saw next to that stinky creamsickle ??
what hapened to the best part ? the BAR !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jerry! I will do that! BTW I sent a little box your way today.I think its something you can use? LOL



Really !!!!


----------



## Jon1212

8433jeff said:


> Not bad, 6 for 10.



I'm tellin' Uncle Nikko what you said, and he's gonna be pissed..............:mad2:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How can you set that fine made german saw next to that stinky creamsickle ??
> what hapened to the best part ? the BAR !!



Its there! Just not in the pic LOL Had to set them together! Bench is to small LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Done snowing here...not a lot...3-4" maybe...wife was suposed top fly to Kansas city this afternoon but the flight was canceled.........now I have to get her to the airport in Bangor by 5:00AM tomorrow (an hr away on a good day)........me and Hoss are down for the evening..Nite All...

P.S. Talk to you in the AM Dan....LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Really !!!!



You can always use 028 stuff can't you? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> This is such BS, the only boxes that show up at my house are either crap(RC toys) for my kids, or crap(purses, shoes) for my wife that she has ordered off of the Interweb.........:msp_mad:
> My saws need equal time, but NOOOOOO, they have to stay at work, or out in the shed.



OK,,maybe we should have a Jon1212 boxing party..
i still got some mini macs i can box up,,anybody else want to contribute to the cause ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> I'm tellin' Uncle Nikko what you said, and he's gonna be pissed..............:mad2:



LOL,...I have two Huskys but I never let them inside with the Stihls, with 25 times the amount of Stihls to Huskys they might beat the bar oil outs them Orange turds....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Done snowing here...not a lot...3-4" maybe...wife was suposed top fly to Kansas city this afternoon but the flight was canceled.........now I have to get her to the airport in Bangor by 5:00AM tomorrow (an hr away on a good day)........me and Hoss are down for the evening..Nite All...
> 
> P.S. Talk to you in the AM Dan....LOL!!!!



Have a safe trip!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hope they are not Huskys, they smell worse than sweaty feet....LOL



HEY !! you ever smell a canadian after a day of chainsaw work ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You can always use 028 stuff can't you? LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Got another Nephew cutting wood! His older brother is getting him into it!The one that brings me saws! LOL So I gave him a saw today LOL A nice little HUSKY 142 LOL Good starter saw for him I think. I got to stop giving away all my saws! :hmm3grin2orange: But I do need the room for bigger and better saws! :biggrin:



That's the best thing to do with those Husky's is to give them away!!! How ya feeling tonight John? We are having hard winds right now too and the snow is suppose to start soon. I have the plow on and it's stihl working good.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> That's just hurtful..............:frown: Three Husky's, four Stihl's, one McCulloch, one Shindaiwa, and one Sachs Dolmar.



Now you have to pay more attention Jon,,i have been preaching how meen Jerry is for awhile now but he is S O sneaky about it not many notice !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> HEY !! you ever smell a canadian after a day of chainsaw work ??



LOL,..You wouldn`t want to, but I clean up real nice....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got a handle glued on your other fork Ron! Had just enough of that cherry left! Got the others sanded down and ready to shape!Won't be long now :msp_thumbsup: You bite any fingers yet? :hmm3grin2orange:



Well John,,i havent had to use the finger nail clippers for awhile !


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> That's the best thing to do with those Husky's is to give them away!!! How ya feeling tonight John? We are having hard winds right now too and the snow is suppose to start soon. I have the plow on and it's stihl working good.



The wind and snow is starting here now.I am about as stiff as an oak 2X4 LOL Just went out and covered up my new to me 4X4 ATV LOL May need it later? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well John,,i havent had to use the finger nail clippers for awhile !



:hmm3grin2orange: it won't be long now! I hope you nails hold out? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> The wind and snow is starting here now.I am about as stiff as an oak 2X4 LOL Just went out and covered up my new to me 4X4 ATV LOL May need it later? LOL



Yeah I can feel it in my knees. The snow is coming soon. What kind of ATV did you get? New or used?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> That's the best thing to do with those Husky's is to give them away!!! How ya feeling tonight John? We are having hard winds right now too and the snow is suppose to start soon. I have the plow on and it's stihl working good.



:msp_razz:


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> OK,,maybe we should have a Jon1212 boxing party..
> i still got some mini macs i can box up,,anybody else want to contribute to the cause ??





roncoinc said:


> Now you have to pay more attention Jon,,i have been preaching how meen Jerry is for awhile now but he is S O sneaky about it not many notice !!



Yeah, well Jerry makes fun of my Huskys, but he's never threatened me with physical injury from a MiniMac attack, and by physical I mean injuring my shoulders from smashing them lil' yellow no good sumbeeches on my driveway.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yeah I can feel it in my knees. The snow is coming soon. What kind of ATV did you get? New or used?



A used Polaris 425


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah, well Jerry makes fun of my Huskys, but he's never threatened me with physical injury from a MiniMac attack, and by physical I mean injuring my shoulders from smashing them lil' yellow no good sumbeeches on my driveway.



Do like me! Send them all to Mrs. JimDad LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yeah I can feel it in my knees. The snow is coming soon. What kind of ATV did you get? New or used?



Its snowing hard here now!Just went to let a cat out.He turned around and ran back LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow is mostly over with now but turning to rain, the wind has dropped for now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Snow is mostly over with now but turning to rain, the wind has dropped for now.



Better than what we are getting! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Hi Jerry!!!

How much snow did you guys end up with?


----------



## roncoinc

Well i had a good day today 
took the plow truck to group therapy and one of the guys there was in a rare mood and made me laugh a lot,felt good.
on the way back went by my mom's house to plow her out,only about 6 in there,..
then to a customers house to plow them out but they didnt come out to move cars so i left.
then to a friends house who is in florida for a couple weeks and plowed him out and his two tenants.
then to MY driveway,all 1/2 mile of it and found a gas tank strap had broken and 1/2 of that was hanging down 
so tomorrow out in the cold and snow i will jack it up and use a heavy duty boat ratcheting tie down to hold it up  then i can finish plowing my stuff and my customers i can finish up..

The PO had a part i needed to fix a TV.. a full featured 42 inch plasma with an ATSC tuner and a NTSC tuner built in with digital tuning and decoding included.this thing has the full shmear of of inputs and accys,,exept flippy caps.
have less than $90 into it..and i didnt DROP it !!! LOL !! 
nice to have a day go almost pretty good,except for the gas tank 









looks like only a little bit of freezing rain coming down now,that will make it fun tomorrow cleaning up the plowing


----------



## 8433jeff

Jon1212 said:


> I'm tellin' Uncle Nikko what you said, and he's gonna be pissed..............:mad2:



Uncle Nikko knows deep in his heart I speak the truth. He just hates the Germans.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well i had a good day today
> took the plow truck to group therapy and one of the guys there was in a rare mood and made me laugh a lot,felt good.
> on the way back went by my mom's house to plow her out,only about 6 in there,..
> then to a customers house to plow them out but they didnt come out to move cars so i left.
> then to a friends house who is in florida for a couple weeks and plowed him out and his two tenants.
> then to MY driveway,all 1/2 mile of it and found a gas tank strap had broken and 1/2 of that was hanging down
> so tomorrow out in the cold and snow i will jack it up and use a heavy duty boat ratcheting tie down to hold it up  then i can finish plowing my stuff and my customers i can finish up..
> 
> The PO had a part i needed to fix a TV.. a full featured 42 inch plasma with an ATSC tuner and a NTSC tuner built in with digital tuning and decoding included.this thing has the full shmear of of inputs and accys,,exept flippy caps.
> have less than $90 into it..and i didnt DROP it !!! LOL !!
> nice to have a day go almost pretty good,except for the gas tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like only a little bit of freezing rain coming down now,that will make it fun tomorrow cleaning up the plowing



Sounds like a good day for you! You didn't drop nothing! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

8433jeff said:


> Uncle Nikko knows deep in his heart I speak the truth. He just hates the Germans.



when you only get to cut " norwegian wood " you opinions on saws can vary from the norm 
whoever norm is..


----------



## tbone75

TV looks great! But no flippy caps! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a good day for you! You didn't drop nothing! :hmm3grin2orange:



Now talk about a wise guy !! 
i hope a fork falls off the bench and sticks in your foot rite thru them pink bunny slippers Dan sent you !!


----------



## sefh3

Ron I feel your pain. I had that happen last year on my F250SD. I just filled it up and was heading home and I noticed the sparks flying as I was driving down the road. How come it never happens when it's warm out??? Things always break when there is a few inches of snow and it's cold.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> TV looks great! But no flippy caps! :msp_thumbdn:



Yeh,it has actuall screw in type that real men can use


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now talk about a wise guy !!
> i hope a fork falls off the bench and sticks in your foot rite thru them pink bunny slippers Dan sent you !!



Dan sent me the Black and white ones! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Hi Jerry!!!
> 
> How much snow did you guys end up with?



Looks like 4-5" of very light fluffy kind of snow, blowing around real bad when the wind was whipping.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron I feel your pain. I had that happen last year on my F250SD. I just filled it up and was heading home and I noticed the sparks flying as I was driving down the road. How come it never happens when it's warm out??? Things always break when there is a few inches of snow and it's cold.



Scott,the good thing is my tank is plastic..
a piece of board and the floor jack wil get it back up in place.
i have a 2 inch ratcheting tie down and some properly place pieces of inner tube over the metal frame will solve the problem forever 

why dont that stuff happen when it's warm out ?? because then it wouldnt be any FUN !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Scott,the good thing is my tank is plastic..
> a piece of board and the floor jack wil get it back up in place.
> i have a 2 inch ratcheting tie down and some properly place pieces of inner tube over the metal frame will solve the problem forever
> 
> why dont that stuff happen when it's warm out ?? because then it wouldnt be any FUN !!!



You can have all that fun you want! I can find a lot of things much more fun!


----------



## roncoinc

Uh oh,,,,the pillow is calling...
the blankets are invitingly soft and warm..
the matress is so seductive..
and my mind is wandering to simple little pleasurable thoughts to lull me softly to sleepy time 
and dreams of six cube orange saws....................


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Uh oh,,,,the pillow is calling...
> the blankets are invitingly soft and warm..
> the matress is so seductive..
> and my mind is wandering to simple little pleasurable thoughts to lull me softly to sleepy time
> and dreams of six cube orange saws....................



You have FUN tomorrow! I am staying inside!


----------



## tbone75

Seems everyone went to bed? But me! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seems everyone went to bed? But me! LOL



Had to slip out and do a little shovelling, all ready for morning if we don`t get anymore snow.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had to slip out and do a little shovelling, all ready for morning if we don`t get anymore snow.



Hope you don't get any more? Its getting worse here.Colder more snow and wind.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hope you don't get any more? Its getting worse here.Colder more snow and wind.



I hope the snow is over also, looks like a little rain for the rest of the night, temp is still rising and will be 6 above by morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going to pack it in a little early tonight, may have to be out early in the morning. Nite all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Going to pack it in a little early tonight, may have to be out early in the morning. Nite all.



Good luck if you do!


----------



## jimdad07

Another night in the shop, made some test plates to vac test the ms260 out there tonight and kept working on the cleanup. BIL was over tonight, he gets hitched tomorrow. So what's he do the night before? He works on saws with his bigBIL all night. He's really starting to shape into something. He was able to get his Craftsman 3.7/18" running as well as his Pioneer 1100. Doing pretty good, he is starting to tune his own carbs and is doing pretty well with it.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Going to pack it in a little early tonight, may have to be out early in the morning. Nite all.



Goodnight Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Another night in the shop, made some test plates to vac test the ms260 out there tonight and kept working on the cleanup. BIL was over tonight, he gets hitched tomorrow. So what's he do the night before? He works on saws with his bigBIL all night. He's really starting to shape into something. He was able to get his Craftsman 3.7/18" running as well as his Pioneer 1100. Doing pretty good, he is starting to tune his own carbs and is doing pretty well with it.



You must be teaching very well!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You must be teaching very well!



Been trying, he doesn't take much teaching. The kid has a knack for it. I am enjoying this time with him, he is the closest thing I have to a brother so it's pretty special for me to watch him grow up a little. Six months ago I was ready to kick him in the arse for being a moron all the time. Amazing what a good female can do for a guy coupled with a hobby that doesn't involve throwing up the next day.


----------



## jimdad07

Well I hate to cut it short John, but my little guy just got up and needs Daddy to help him get to sleep. You have a good night, thanks for the PM BTW, it was helpful.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Well I hate to cut it short John, but my little guy just got up and needs Daddy to help him get to sleep. You have a good night, thanks for the PM BTW, it was helpful.



Take care Jim


----------



## Cantdog

G'mornin Slackers...you too Dan...I know your not a slacker....only play one on the internet...LOLO!! Off in the icy mist for Bangor...I'll probably be back before most of you Slackers know I've gone.......


----------



## dancan

Well no ZZZSlacker hat or slippers for you today , unlike some others .


----------



## Cantdog

Nope and I just broke out a brand new pair of Sorrels just to go to the big city...LOL!!!


----------



## RandyMac

I just shut the sallyport door on the hood of a PD unit, he was either too fast or too slow. LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Is that a sport over there ? LOL


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> Is that a sport over there ? LOL



Yes and so are the entry gates. In the last ten years I have knocked off two light bars and 4 mirrors.
All such incidents are regarded as driver's fault. :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys.Nasty day out there!Wind is blowing snowing and cold!Good day to stay in the house!


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> I just finished 2 fast paced action packed games of pong , intense !LOL!
> I see that the ad for that old pioneer is still listed .



Ain't a lot of us remember what Pong is. That was high tech stuff in its day!



tbone75 said:


> Got 2 boxes today!One from Ron and one from Marc! I like this Makita!! Got Ron's other fork too! I will be able to get them all done at once for him!Till he finds more? LOL



That Makita is ready to cut. I forgot I did a little muffler mod on it some time ago. The one weak point of that saw is the throttle linkage. It seems to bend a little over time and after a while it won't give you full throttle. It ain't real easy to get at to re-bend, either. Enjoy!



jimdad07 said:


> Another night in the shop, made some test plates to vac test the ms260 out there tonight and kept working on the cleanup. BIL was over tonight, he gets hitched tomorrow. So what's he do the night before? He works on saws with his bigBIL all night. He's really starting to shape into something. He was able to get his Craftsman 3.7/18" running as well as his Pioneer 1100. Doing pretty good, he is starting to tune his own carbs and is doing pretty well with it.



Tuning by ear was one of the things it took me a long time to figure out. After you get your ears trained, it's great. 



RandyMac said:


> I just shut the sallyport door on the hood of a PD unit, he was either too fast or too slow. LOL!!!



In my experience the PD guys around here were never that bright or fast. That's why they only bust the fat chicks. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

Boy, I spend a day away and you guys talk for 10 pages! Trying to set a record or something? It was COLD yesterday in Oklahoma and it ain't any better here this morning. 16 degrees by my thermometer with a good breeze. I was NOT excited to go feed the animals this morning.

We did OK in Oklahoma, worked up information that put one in jail in Missouri, recovered almost $8,000 in stolen property and broke up a 3 state theft ring. Of course, when the feds heard it was multi-state they got interested. Oh well, as long as they get locked up I'm happy. 

The one is Missouri is gonna be locked up for a while, no chance of him making bond any time soon. We've got two more of our locals to round up and one of the guys from Oklahoma is on the run to parts unknown. Maybe those feds can track him, their budget is quite a bit larger. 

All in all, a good days work. 

I see most everyone else is chilly this morning, too.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hey John, did the Stihl parts make it up there, too? Were they the ones you needed?

I can sympathize with your aches and pains this morning. I feel like crapola. I must have picked up a bug from them Oklahoma boys. I'm running a bit of fever and ache from top to bottom. I think I'll call in sick today. Ugh. I don't even feel like working on saws. That's bad!!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hey John, did the Stihl parts make it up there, too? Were they the ones you needed?
> 
> I can sympathize with your aches and pains this morning. I feel like crapola. I must have picked up a bug from them Oklahoma boys. I'm running a bit of fever and ache from top to bottom. I think I'll call in sick today. Ugh. I don't even feel like working on saws. That's bad!!



Yes the stihl parts were in there! I can put this 025 together now! Thanks a lot Mrac for everything!  That Makita is one sweet saw! Can't wait to get out and run it! I sure hope that other box shows up?It is the best one!!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Yes the stihl parts were in there! I can put this 025 together now! Thanks a lot Mrac for everything!  That Makita is one sweet saw! Can't wait to get out and run it! I sure hope that other box shows up?It is the best one!!



No box yet. I'm still hoping as well. Don't tell me what was in it, I might cry!


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like you better relax today! Last time I was in Okla. I got sick LOL Some 24hr bug?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> No box yet. I'm still hoping as well. Don't tell me what was in it, I might cry!



That thing for Digger and something for you. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Got the gas tank strapped up in the plow truck 
froze my fingers and butt doing out there on the frozen tundra. 
during the freezing rain,now have truck running to that it out so i can go finish plow jobs.
wont be fun but gotta do it..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got the gas tank strapped up in the plow truck
> froze my fingers and butt doing out there on the frozen tundra.
> during the freezing rain,now have truck running to that it out so i can go finish plow jobs.
> wont be fun but gotta do it..



Are you having fun yet? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Knives and forks ready for the next step.Hands are hurting me a little today.Don't know how far i will get? But next part don't take that long.Just barely had enough wood to do this last one! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got the gas tank strapped up in the plow truck
> froze my fingers and butt doing out there on the frozen tundra.
> during the freezing rain,now have truck running to that it out so i can go finish plow jobs.
> wont be fun but gotta do it..



Those tanks are no fun anytime of year but I am glad I changed mine out late last summer, much nicer weather then even if I was inside the shop. Ron,..you are located a fair ways below the Tundra, no need for chainsaws up there and very little use for trucks either exceprt on the Dalton or Richardson hwys.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Knives and forks ready for the next step.Hands are hurting me a little today.Don't know how far i will get? But next part don't take that long.Just barely had enough wood to do this last one! :msp_thumbup:



Looking good, John,...lots of sanding and shaping next on the list, do you wear dust protection?


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looking good, John,...lots of sanding and shaping next on the list, do you wear dust protection?



He's supposed to. I suspect he sometimes "cuts corners" on safety, though. He's probably one of those wild types that doesn't wear safety goggles when he uses the grinder. I watched a guy stick a piece of steel in his eye doing that once. I wear those glasses if I get in the same room as a grinder!


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> He's supposed to. I suspect he sometimes "cuts corners" on safety, though. He's probably one of those wild types that doesn't wear safety goggles when he uses the grinder. I watched a guy stick a piece of steel in his eye doing that once. I wear those glasses if I get in the same room as a grinder!



When I was young and indestructable I never wore any type of protective gear at all no matter what I was involved in but with age comes experience and understanding so the protective gear has become much more important . How I made it through unscathed is really a mystery to me, so many close calls I couldn`t relate them all in days of typing. Got it and wear it now that I have time on my hands....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Yeah, Dad tried to warn me when I was young, too. It didn't take for a long time. Now I won't let my kids near power equipment without a safety review. Life's too short as it is.


----------



## sefh3

Patchy snow right now. Nothing major. Less than an inch of snow.


----------



## tbone75

I do wear a dust mask most times.Always have the glasses on grinding! Had metal and other things in my eyes over the years.Still have a piece of metal in my left eye.Have no idea when that got there? Now the right eye is funny to go to an eye Dr..If I see a new one they just go nuts! LOL I have a nice size thorn in it.Got that ice skating when I was about 12 years old.Just thought it was scratched and never had it looked at.Never has bothered me so I don't bother it! LOL Still snowing a little here but only got about 2 inches.But the wind is very nasty!50mph gust!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looking good, John,...lots of sanding and shaping next on the list, do you wear dust protection?



I do all the shaping with a rasp.Power tools take to much to fast! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I do all the shaping with a rasp.Power tools take to much to fast! LOL



Old school is still the best school on many, many things!


----------



## diggers_dad

Slackers! This thread was dropping like a rock! 

Where is everybody? Somebody wave a stinky ole Husky around or something?

Hello?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I do all the shaping with a rasp.Power tools take to much to fast! LOL



Just like machining metal, you can go too far real fast. Porting comes to mind also, got to stay within the safe limits so slow and steady is the rule but I start with power tools and end up filing out to those last .001`s....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Picked up the final pieces for the 064 from the dealer today and put them on the saw. The fuel tank had a slow weep around the fuel cap and an even slower weep in the lower bottom corner where the rear handle joins the tank. A new seal ring under the cap stopped that leak and I did a little melting on the plastic tank and that seems to have stopped the weeping at least for now. Next is time to do a little checking on the timing degrees and adjust as necessary to bring this saw to its completion.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Slackers! This thread was dropping like a rock!
> 
> Where is everybody? Somebody wave a stinky ole Husky around or something?
> 
> Hello?



No stinky Huskys here, just got to work some of the time and post on here the rest of the time....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just like machining metal, you can go too far real fast. Porting comes to mind also, got to stay within the safe limits so slow and steady is the rule but I start with power tools and end up filing out to those last .001`s....LOL



Got to watch that rasp too! It takes it down quick! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Picked up the final pieces for the 064 from the dealer today and put them on the saw. The fuel tank had a slow weep around the fuel cap and an even slower weep in the lower bottom corner where the rear handle joins the tank. A new seal ring under the cap stopped that leak and I did a little melting on the plastic tank and that seems to have stopped the weeping at least for now. Next is time to do a little checking on the timing degrees and adjust as necessary to bring this saw to its completion.



Sounding very very good Jerry! uttahere2:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No stinky Huskys here, just got to work some of the time and post on here the rest of the time....LOL



Sounds like me? LOL A little dab of work and play on the puter LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounding very very good Jerry! uttahere2:



This saw has been a lot of fun, it was not just one of those put the pieces together and ship it off projects. I had it out cutting earlier this week and the engine is starting to "wake up" and pull real hard + fast. I still want to try it with skip chain on the 36" bar just to see how it does in hardwood, just have to make up a chain and get it mounted.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like me? LOL A little dab of work and play on the puter LOL



Yep,..a little work, then a little more, some posting and then more work...LOL


----------



## sefh3

Jerry or any others.
Can someone help me fix a plastic tank for a MS290. It has a crack on the top of the fuel tank. I can see it and get to it but I don't know how to fix it. Will JB weld work or should I heat it up and smear the plastic with a soldering gun? Bad thing is, is the saw still has the fuel from the first tank in it. Not sure how the crack got there but it's close to the seam of the tank.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This saw has been a lot of fun, it was not just one of those put the pieces together and ship it off projects. I had it out cutting earlier this week and the engine is starting to "wake up" and pull real hard + fast. I still want to try it with skip chain on the 36" bar just to see how it does in hardwood, just have to make up a chain and get it mounted.



I am sure happy you liked doing it! I don't think I would have ever got that thing together! It would still be sitting here in a corner! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Jerry or any others.
> Can someone help me fix a plastic tank for a MS290. It has a crack on the top of the fuel tank. I can see it and get to it but I don't know how to fix it. Will JB weld work or should I heat it up and smear the plastic with a soldering gun? Bad thing is, is the saw still has the fuel from the first tank in it. Not sure how the crack got there but it's close to the seam of the tank.



I would do the plastic melt routine first and then put a thin coat of JB weld over it. The cleanup, sanding and degreasing is the part of the job that either makes or fails this procedure.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Jerry or any others.
> Can someone help me fix a plastic tank for a MS290. It has a crack on the top of the fuel tank. I can see it and get to it but I don't know how to fix it. Will JB weld work or should I heat it up and smear the plastic with a soldering gun? Bad thing is, is the saw still has the fuel from the first tank in it. Not sure how the crack got there but it's close to the seam of the tank.



This 038 had a crack in the corner.I patched it with plastic epoxy.So far so good? Jerry would have better ideas I bet!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am sure happy you liked doing it! I don't think I would have ever got that thing together! It would still be sitting here in a corner! LOL



There was a lot of little "fix it" items that had to be done, a little backyard engineering got some of the repairs done rather nicely. This saw and the parts one also had seen some very rough useage before I got them here but I think the completed saw will give you lots of cutting time if used by you around your own place.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> This 038 had a crack in the corner.I patched it with plastic epoxy.So far so good? Jerry would have better ideas I bet!



Tell me more about this epoxy!!! What brand and where did you get it? 

I thought about the melting process but it's going to be a pain because of the location.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Tell me more about this epoxy!!! What brand and where did you get it?
> 
> I thought about the melting process but it's going to be a pain because of the location.



JB weld is a type of epoxy, it seems to do a good job if the prep work is done properly before application, I have used it many times on fuel tanks.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All...Hoss is in a better mood today....vet said I had to run him..walking is not enough....walked him to the other end of the pasture..4" snow with 3/16" ice crust...I didn't want to run him...but..I did...LOL!! He had a good day running around the pasture playing with his "Jolly Boll"...no Ron it's not what you think!!...No saw work today..trip to Bangor at 4:00Am... freezing rain/ice from the sky...back by 6:15 AM......icey everywhere......rain this afternoon...clearing.... SW wind about 50KNTS....cleared out the shop driveway with the bucket loader and ran my beats down in the woods to start a road base of compacted snow/ice...wifes in Kansas City..duaghter and I are going to rustle up some supper and hang out watching movies after the evening news.....kinda nice we don't get a lot of one on one time these days as she has quite a busy social schedule and I do not...except, perhaps, on here LOLOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Tell me more about this epoxy!!! What brand and where did you get it?
> 
> I thought about the melting process but it's going to be a pain because of the location.



It is radiator epoxy I got at autozone.Stinks very bad!!! LOL Had gas in this tank for a week or so now and no leaks? Its yellow color not as ugly as JB LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There was a lot of little "fix it" items that had to be done, a little backyard engineering got some of the repairs done rather nicely. This saw and the parts one also had seen some very rough useage before I got them here but I think the completed saw will give you lots of cutting time if used by you around your own place.



Not to likely I can wear it out! LOL


----------



## Jon1212

How are things today, in this here "Fight Club"?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> How are things today, in this here "Fight Club"?



Fight Club? Where is that? This is the Fight Thread Goofball! Whatcha smokin out there? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ron's knives and forks are ALL shaped up! Just sand and polish now!  Hope I can get them done before Ron runs out of finger nails? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Fight Club? Where is that? This is the Fight Thread Goofball! Whatcha smokin out there? :hmm3grin2orange:



It's a figure of speech Oh Goofball of Crazeysburg. We might be known for our weed out here, but John I hear tell you're known for your "crack":msp_ohmy:................now pull up your britches, or wear a belt......................


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> It's a figure of speech Oh Goofball of Crazeysburg. We might be known for our weed out here, but John I hear tell you're known for your "crack":msp_ohmy:................now pull up your britches, or wear a belt......................



Aint got no butt to hold them up!Can't wear a belt cause it hurts my crappy back.Guess I am just a cracker in Crazysburg :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Aint got no butt to hold them up!Can't wear a belt cause it hurts my crappy back.Guess I am just a cracker in Crazysburg :hmm3grin2orange:



What brand of jeans do you wear then.............NoAssAtAll's?......................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> What brand of jeans do you wear then.............NoAssAtAll's?......................:hmm3grin2orange:



How did you know? You looking at my arse :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> How did you know? You looking at my arse :msp_sneaky:



Did ya' notice I was squinting?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Did ya' notice I was squinting?



Where is your grasses? :biggrin:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Where is your grasses? :biggrin:



I gots dem on, but to see yo' biddy backside I stills gots to squint.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I gots dem on, but to see yo' biddy backside I stills gots to squint.



You need a stool?You peg leg midget :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those tanks are no fun anytime of year but I am glad I changed mine out late last summer, much nicer weather then even if I was inside the shop. Ron,..you are located a fair ways below the Tundra, no need for chainsaws up there and very little use for trucks either exceprt on the Dalton or Richardson hwys.....LOL



If i had any idea that tank strap was redy to let go i WOULD have changed it in warmer wx 
i looked over the truck a month ago and didnt find anything needing attention,missed the tank strap 
Hey,, i plowed and area to work in yestday and as cold as it got last night it was frozen tundra i was laying on !!!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Jerry or any others.
> Can someone help me fix a plastic tank for a MS290. It has a crack on the top of the fuel tank. I can see it and get to it but I don't know how to fix it. Will JB weld work or should I heat it up and smear the plastic with a soldering gun? Bad thing is, is the saw still has the fuel from the first tank in it. Not sure how the crack got there but it's close to the seam of the tank.



I did a thread on welding a plastic gas tank.
the seam had let go on the bottom for about a foot.
may have to do a search with my name and gas tank or sumthin,lots of pix and explanation.
I think Jerry and i were the only ones that read it !
remember that one Jerry ??


----------



## roncoinc

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/166459.htm

there !! how to weld plastic


----------



## roncoinc

One thing i think i didnt mention is that i use the heat gun to keep the area nice and warm.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> ...Off in the icy mist for Bangor....



A few years (just before Colecovision) ago , when we'd go home to the grandparents it was a treat to watch all the television channels that my grandfather could tune in with his tower antenna that had a rotator , turn the knob on the box and tune in a channel (all 5 of them) .
That's where I met my first American , can't remember his name but he ran ads selling "Brake choes fa yo caaw , any kind of caaw ." Strangest accent I had ever heard , I think he was from "Banger" but he could have been from Boston .
I also remember "Stacey's Country Jamboree" but I'm not sure what part of Maine that was from but I know many Maritimers went there or tuned in .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> A few years (just before Colecovision) ago , when we'd go home to the grandparents it was a treat to watch all the television channels that my grandfather could tune in with his tower antenna that had a rotator , turn the knob on the box and tune in a channel (all 5 of them) .
> That's where I met my first American , can't remember his name but he ran ads selling "Brake choes fa yo caaw , any kind of caaw ." Strangest accent I had ever heard , I think he was from "Banger" but he could have been from Boston .
> I also remember "Stacey's Country Jamboree" but I'm not sure what part of Maine that was from but I know many Maritimers went there or tuned in .



Dan your making me feel old! I remember when we only had B&W TV and 3 chanels! LOL I didn't see pong till I was about 16! LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Dan your making me feel old! I remember when we only had B&W TV and 3 chanels! LOL I didn't see pong till I was about 16! LOL



The first time I saw poon I was 16 as well...........oh wait you said "pong"............nevermind.:redface:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I did a thread on welding a plastic gas tank.
> the seam had let go on the bottom for about a foot.
> may have to do a search with my name and gas tank or sumthin,lots of pix and explanation.
> I think Jerry and i were the only ones that read it !
> remember that one Jerry ??



Shure do,Ron,..I still have my memory,..er what was that I was lookin for??


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> The first time I saw poon I was 16 as well...........oh wait you said "pong"............nevermind.:redface:



I spent 3 days and nights in a hotel in Fla. with my GF when I was 15  She was 17 and learned me many things!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shure do,Ron,..I still have my memory,..er what was that I was lookin for??



I forget what is memory? Mine is going down hill so fast its ticking me off some days! I hope its just these pills?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> A few years (just before Colecovision) ago , when we'd go home to the grandparents it was a treat to watch all the television channels that my grandfather could tune in with his tower antenna that had a rotator , turn the knob on the box and tune in a channel (all 5 of them) .
> That's where I met my first American , can't remember his name but he ran ads selling "Brake choes fa yo caaw , any kind of caaw ." Strangest accent I had ever heard , I think he was from "Banger" but he could have been from Boston .
> I also remember "Stacey's Country Jamboree" but I'm not sure what part of Maine that was from but I know many Maritimers went there or tuned in .



Stacey ran a service station and sold tires, advertised them everytime he was up this way. He was a hoot, kept me in stitches laughing til my sides hurt so bad....LOL
That accent along with his antics were gut busters.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I spent 3 days and nights in a hotel in Fla. with my GF when I was 15  She was 17 and learned me many things!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Them older gals were the best"girlfriends"....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> A few years (just before Colecovision) ago , when we'd go home to the grandparents it was a treat to watch all the television channels that my grandfather could tune in with his tower antenna that had a rotator , turn the knob on the box and tune in a channel (all 5 of them) .
> That's where I met my first American , can't remember his name but he ran ads selling "Brake choes fa yo caaw , any kind of caaw ." Strangest accent I had ever heard , I think he was from "Banger" but he could have been from Boston .
> I also remember "Stacey's Country Jamboree" but I'm not sure what part of Maine that was from but I know many Maritimers went there or tuned in .




LOL!! Stacey's Jamboree....haven't heard of that in yrs!!! A very close friends father used to play on that evey Sat Nite!!! I worked with him doing carpentry yrs ago and he would tell tales of playing and exploits up through New Brunswick and NS. If you remember any of it, you might remember "Wilbert" on the guitar??? That was in Brewer Maine.."Twin City" of Bangor just across the river (Penobscot)


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them older gals were the best"girlfriends"....LOL



You got that right!!!! At 19 I had a 28 year old GF ! WOW is all I can say LOL Only lasted a couple months LOL I wasent ready to settle down that much! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

You're a dirty bird John......no f'in wonder your backs broke.....oil fields my azz......oh wait... it ain't broke you just wore it out!!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> ... I remember when we only had B&W TV and 3 chanels! ...



I'm no stranger to B&W TV's and 2 channels .
I was in retail sales not so many eons ago , sold many top load VCR's , VHS and Beta that the wired remote was an option and would only pause/play fast forward/rewind and big huge RCA and Zenith rotary dial floor model TV's LOL .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You're a dirty bird John......no f'in wonder your backs broke.....oil fields my azz......oh wait... it ain't broke you just wore it out!!!!



You may have a valid point there? :hmm3grin2orange: Maybe that and the oil field did me in? :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm no stranger to B&W TV's and 2 channels .
> I was in retail sales not so many eons ago , sold many top load VCR's , VHS and Beta that the wired remote was an option and would only pause/play fast forward/rewind and big huge RCA and Zenith rotary dial floor model TV's LOL .



You old fart you! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Well if it was me I'd rather remember the fun stresses on my back rather than hossin drill steel around.....wasn't trying to sound flippant about your issues...but couldn't let it go by without a little humor at your expense LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You old fart you! :hmm3grin2orange:



I aint old , I just started working when I was a youngin' :hmm3grin2orange: .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well if it was me I'd rather remember the fun stresses on my back rather than hossin drill steel around.....wasn't trying to sound flippant about your issues...but couldn't let it go by without a little humor at your expense LOL!!!



:hmm3grin2orange: I would have done the same! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You old fart you! :hmm3grin2orange:



And I'm still tryin' to figure out what I want to do for a living now that I'm out of school .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I aint old , I just started working when I was a youngin' :hmm3grin2orange: .



:monkey:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> And I'm still tryin' to figure out what I want to do for a living now that I'm out of school .



You meen when you grow up?????........Me too.......perhaps a professional Kieths taster.....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And I'm still tryin' to figure out what I want to do for a living now that I'm out of school .



Me too? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> You meen when you grow up?????........Me too.......perhaps a professional Kieths taster.....



Us poor ole Nova Scotians are happy just being seasoned Keith's drinkers .
Come to think of it I had one while sharpening up a couple of chains after I looked at the 2 year old can of Coors in the back of the fridge .



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Us poor ole Nova Scotians are happy just being seasoned Keith's drinkers .
> Come to think of it I had one while sharpening up a couple of chains after I looked at the 2 year old can of Coors in the back of the fridge .
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Chit...down here it's worth a nickle......with the fluids drained!!!!.....that's upstream beer.LOLOL! When I lived in Arizona coors advertised that they weren't no downstream beer!!! LOLOL!! WP .....Weasel Pizzz...


----------



## roncoinc

TV's,,video games,HUH !!
i remember when books started coming out in paperback !

The reason it took Jerry so long to walk to school was carrying them engvaved stone tablets 

I remember the first tv i saw,had chanel ONE on it 
you young puppies dont have that far back to remember..
my first car was a 1947 ford ,almost new at the time ..well,new fur a yung fella like me.
my first bike was a JD harley,lived up to it's reputation ! LOL !! ( junk davidson ) !
chainsaws werent around here when my family was heating with wood.was stil an axe to fall and a saw to buck.
AW,,the good old days,,glad they are gone !!!


----------



## Cantdog

Where did everyone go??? Just me and the Captn' now...50 KNTS Sow West....we can get to Yarmouth pretty quick from here!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TV's,,video games,HUH !!
> i remember when books started coming out in paperback !
> 
> The reason it took Jerry so long to walk to school was carrying them engvaved stone tablets
> 
> I remember the first tv i saw,had chanel ONE on it
> you young puppies dont have that far back to remember..
> my first car was a 1947 ford ,almost new at the time ..well,new fur a yung fella like me.
> my first bike was a JD harley,lived up to it's reputation ! LOL !! ( junk davidson ) !
> chainsaws werent around here when my family was heating with wood.was stil an axe to fall and a saw to buck.
> AW,,the good old days,,glad they are gone !!!



Ron...Did you come over here on the Mayflower ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Where did everyone go??? Just me and the Captn' now...50 KNTS Sow West....we can get to Yarmouth pretty quick from here!!!



Would the capn's name be Morgan ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron...Did you come over here on the Mayflower ? :hmm3grin2orange:



Nina`,pinta and maria !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nina`,pinta and maria !!



:hmm3grin2orange: You and Chris was good buddies I bet!


----------



## roncoinc

Cuttin firewood got a lot easier when one of the locals got a make and break engine and they hooked up a buck saw on it..
got us kids to crank it over and hold onto the end of the saw


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> TV's,,video games,HUH !!
> i remember when books started coming out in paperback !
> 
> The reason it took Jerry so long to walk to school was carrying them engvaved stone tablets
> 
> I remember the first tv i saw,had chanel ONE on it
> you young puppies dont have that far back to remember..
> my first car was a 1947 ford ,almost new at the time ..well,new fur a yung fella like me.
> my first bike was a JD harley,lived up to it's reputation ! LOL !! ( junk davidson ) !
> chainsaws werent around here when my family was heating with wood.was stil an axe to fall and a saw to buck.
> AW,,the good old days,,glad they are gone !!!



Funny we should get into the glowing tube.....my father bought a brand new B&W Zenith (no choice) in Jan 1953 when My mother was pregnant with me. This was on the island....Had a 32V DC system (windmill/gas Delco generator/16 2V Glass batteries) with a tube driven inverter so it could operate on 115 ac ...he thought it would give her some peace.....a calming, soothing infulence....however it was the first TV on the island..2 channels ....and the rest of the community all had favorite shows to watch so she had a full house all the time!!!....I was 3 when the inverter caught fire and imploded....quite possible my first memory (that I can remember) ...Bad smell!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Would the capn's name be Morgan ??



Sie.....see...sea....yes you see!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Nina`,pinta and maria !!




Nina, PUNTA, Maria........LOLOL!!!!! The Captn' knew them all!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

You know when I was a kid, we used to cut all of our firewood with a chainsaw, split it with a splitter AND we had cable :msp_scared:. Now I find myself doing a lot of my spitting by hand for exercise and hardly ever watching all those channels that are on the satelite dish. BTW, we are having one heck of a winter storm going on right now. Got to spend my day out in it on helicopter simulator HVAC units on an airfield, my life is now complete.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You know when I was a kid, we used to cut all of our firewood with a chainsaw, split it with a splitter AND we had cable :msp_scared:. Now I find myself doing a lot of my spitting by hand for exercise and hardly ever watching all those channels that are on the satelite dish. BTW, we are having one heck of a winter storm going on right now. Got to spend my day out in it on helicopter simulator HVAC units on an airfield, my life is now complete.



Sounds like fun! Sort of? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Funny we should get into the glowing tube.....my father bought a brand new B&W Zenith (no choice) in Jan 1953 when My mother was pregnant with me. This was on the island....Had a 32V DC system (windmill/gas Delco generator/16 2V Glass batteries) with a tube driven inverter so it could operate on 115 ac ...he thought it would give her some peace.....a calming, soothing infulence....however it was the first TV on the island..2 channels ....and the rest of the community all had favorite shows to watch so she had a full house all the time!!!....I was 3 when the inverter caught fire and imploded....quite possible my first memory (that I can remember) ...Bad smell!!!



So,,seems like you been around since 1956 ??
i was loading clay targets at the local trap and skeet club at that time.
Jerry got his first pair of birch bark sandals that year


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> So,,seems like you been around since 1956 ??
> i was loading clay targets at the local trap and skeet club at that time.
> Jerry got his first pair of birch bark sandals that year



March 54 actually.........but I been slow ever since`.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So,,seems like you been around since 1956 ??
> i was loading clay targets at the local trap and skeet club at that time.
> Jerry got his first pair of birch bark sandals that year



Telling your age Ron? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> March 54 actually.........but I been slow ever since`.....



Birthday coming up Robin! :msp_scared:


----------



## jimdad07

Boy our thread takes some turns...opcorn:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Telling your age Ron? LOL





LOLOL!! Used to be a plus to be older.......these days .......not so much!!!!! Especially since we are all older now!! LOLOL!! I meen we are all here on a Friday nite.....sure sign of elderness......heheheh!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

When I was a little tyke we had a chainsaw but my dad could cut off lengths of firewood faster with a big bowsaw/pulpsaw with a german blade on it, made by Boker. He was faster for 3-4 sticks but the saw just kept chugging along and could cut more in a day than two men could with a two man crosscut. That is why the chainsaws kept getting better, they were always faster and better in the long run.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I was a little tyke we had a chainsaw but my dad could cut off lengths of firewood faster with a big bowsaw/pulpsaw with a german blade on it, made by Boker. He was faster for 3-4 sticks but the saw just kept chugging along and could cut more in a day than two men could with a two man crosscut. That is why the chainsaws kept getting better, they were always faster and better in the long run.



True...Exactly the same way with hyd splitters......not as fast as young man with a maul....for the first couple hrs......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL!! Used to be a plus to be older.......these days .......not so much!!!!! Especially since we are all older now!! LOLOL!! I meen we are all here on a Friday nite.....sure sign of elderness......heheheh!!!



Yep......Danged if you don't have a point! A fri. night sitting at home LOL I sure feel better sat. mornings now! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> March 54 actually.........but I been slow ever since`.....



Well, being a mainah it's understandable being slow..
like they say. " maine,life in the slow lane "
dont age so fast that way cause it takes longer to git theyah.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> True...Exactly the same way with hyd splitters......not as fast as young man with a maul....for the first couple hrs......



I have only had a splitter for the last 3 years! LOL And I love that thing!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> True...Exactly the same way with hyd splitters......not as fast as young man with a maul....for the first couple hrs......



That must be some good splitting wood, the rock maple and yellow birch around here will take 4-5 good hits with an 8 pound splitting maul to break the stick open,,,,,,, then an additional 2-3 hits to split each successive piece off from the halves. The splitter we run will do a 4 way split every 30 seconds.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Telling your age Ron? LOL



You can look it up in my profile


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL!! Used to be a plus to be older.......these days .......not so much!!!!! Especially since we are all older now!! LOLOL!! I meen we are all here on a Friday nite.....sure sign of elderness......heheheh!!!



It's friday ?? :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I was a little tyke we had a chainsaw but my dad could cut off lengths of firewood faster with a big bowsaw/pulpsaw with a german blade on it, made by Boker. He was faster for 3-4 sticks but the saw just kept chugging along and could cut more in a day than two men could with a two man crosscut. That is why the chainsaws kept getting better, they were always faster and better in the long run.



Did the saws run on gasoline or moonshine or kero at that time ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep......Danged if you don't have a point! A fri. night sitting at home LOL I sure feel better sat. mornings now! LOL



I tore your 064 down again this evening, its all apart again....LOL
I mounted the degree wheel on it and took some readings,..some would say it shouldn`t run with these numbers....LOL...:msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep......Danged if you don't have a point! A fri. night sitting at home LOL I sure feel better sat. mornings now! LOL



I wonder if Robin and the Capn will ??


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL!! Used to be a plus to be older.......these days .......not so much!!!!! Especially since we are all older now!! LOLOL!! I meen we are all here on a Friday nite.....sure sign of elderness......heheheh!!!



I thought this was the Friday night party? And Saturday, and Sunday, and Mo.............


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I tore your 064 down again this evening, its all apart again....LOL
> I mounted the degree wheel on it and took some readings,..some would say it shouldn`t run with these numbers....LOL...:msp_scared:



Maybe so? But I trust you! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Did the saws run on gasoline or moonshine or kero at that time ??



All of the above....LOL
We had a 8" single cylinder GREY that ran a cutoff,"buzz" saw that could cut wood much faster but it took 3 men to feed it while 1 man could cut as much with a chainsaw.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That must be some good splitting wood, the rock maple and yellow birch around here will take 4-5 good hits with an 8 pound splitting maul to break the stick open,,,,,,, then an additional 2-3 hits to split each successive piece off from the halves. The splitter we run will do a 4 way split every 30 seconds.



Well that was yrs ago...... with a straight wedge..in frozen maple. birch , ash, etc.....a good young man could easily outdistance the splitter for a couple hrs........but at the end of the day the splitter would always be the victor.......everytime as long as you had fuel!!

Your splitter sounds like a "Super Splitter"......NO??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I wonder if Robin and the Capn will ??



He will be fine. LOL I don't think he does the chit I used to do! LOL Maybe sometimes? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That must be some good splitting wood, the rock maple and yellow birch around here will take 4-5 good hits with an 8 pound splitting maul to break the stick open,,,,,,, then an additional 2-3 hits to split each successive piece off from the halves. The splitter we run will do a 4 way split every 30 seconds.



Hey,,hey,,remember,,he's from maine..
where men are men !! and the sheep are scared of em !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I wonder if Robin and the Capn will ??



No worries laddie we'll be good to go in the AM....ship will sail.....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hey,,hey,,remember,,he's from maine..
> where men are men !! and the sheep are scared of em !




Eaheay....not to Baaaaaddddd!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey,,hey,,remember,,he's from maine..
> where men are men !! and the sheep are scared of em !



That is what I always heard about WV LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well that was yrs ago...... with a straight wedge..in frozen maple. birch , ash, etc.....a good young man could easily outdistance the splitter for a couple hrs........but at the end of the day the splitter would always be the victor.......everytime as long as you had fuel!!
> 
> Your splitter sounds like a "Super Splitter"......NO??



We build our own splitters so I guess they are all Super Splitters....LOL
Next one I build will split both ways making it twice as fast.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> He will be fine. LOL I don't think he does the chit I used to do! LOL Maybe sometimes? LOL




LOLLOL!! I don't even do the chit I used to........and I used to do some chit.......probably just as well.....hehehe


----------



## jimdad07

There was a guy around here that had bought a fast action splitter from my Dolmar dealer a few years ago. He had a piece on there that was having trouble splitting. The piece gave way and hit him in the head when it finally popped, the guy was never right afterwords and ended up passing not long after. It is amazing what king of force some blocks can take before they give up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hey,,hey,,remember,,he's from maine..
> where men are men !! and the sheep are scared of em !



So I have heard, but the fellows from Quebec were even tougher....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Damn,went thru a lot today to get the new tv all set up in the bedroom..
ran new cable and power,spent the day on it.
OL comes home after 12 hrs and wont even eat,went between the sheets without noticing anything.
think i may put the tach on her just to see the RPM's she's putting out.
sounds like an 8hp B&S without a muffler about 3.6k rpm, !! LOL !! 
Yup,typical fri night for old folks


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> So I have heard, but the fellows from Quebec were even tougher....LOL



So tough they speak French....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOLLOL!! I don't even do the chit I used to........and I used to do some chit.......probably just as well.....hehehe



Have to admit I don't miss them mornings.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Damn,went thru a lot today to get the new tv all set up in the bedroom..
> ran new cable and power,spent the day on it.
> OL comes home after 12 hrs and wont even eat,went between the sheets without noticing anything.
> think i may put the tach on her just to see the RPM's she's putting out.
> sounds like an 8hp B&S without a muffler about 3.6k rpm, !! LOL !!
> Yup,typical fri night for old folks



Only you would think to put a tach on you OL, sounds like a good idea.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Have to admit I don't miss them mornings.



Me neither!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That is what I always heard about WV LOL



In maine they sell mud boots with extra wide tops so the sheeps feet can fit in also 
sorry Robin


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We build our own splitters so I guess they are all Super Splitters....LOL
> Next one I build will split both ways making it twice as fast.



I was just wondering...we had a splitter called a "Super Split" that has very fast cycle times...it is a rack and pinion type and once sent to split, has no reverse....powers through no matter what....I prefer the hyd type myself...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> In maine they sell mud boots with extra wide tops so the sheeps feet can fit in also
> sorry Robin



And here I thought they were there to collect sawdust.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I was just wondering...we had a splitter called a "Super Split" that has very fast cycle times...it is a rack and pinion type and once sent to split, has no reverse....powers through no matter what....I prefer the hyd type myself...



Yeah,..I have seen many types of mechanical splitters. some of them wrere downright scary....:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Damn,went thru a lot today to get the new tv all set up in the bedroom..
> ran new cable and power,spent the day on it.
> OL comes home after 12 hrs and wont even eat,went between the sheets without noticing anything.
> think i may put the tach on her just to see the RPM's she's putting out.
> sounds like an 8hp B&S without a muffler about 3.6k rpm, !! LOL !!
> Yup,typical fri night for old folks



I know just what your saying! There is a 12hp brigs behind me right now! LOL No muffler!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> In maine they sell mud boots with extra wide tops so the sheeps feet can fit in also
> sorry Robin



Them ain't from Maine.....we learned that trick from Nova Scotia..........sorry Jerry. Dan but couldn't resist..LOL!!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..I have seen many types of mechanical splitters. some of them wrere downright scary....:msp_scared:



I saw one type that looked very dangerous, it was a cone shape that screwed itself into the log and split it. Looks like it works pretty well but it also looks like a good way to get hurt pretty good too.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> We build our own splitters so I guess they are all Super Splitters....LOL
> Next one I build will split both ways making it twice as fast.



Dont plan on shipping them to maine,,most there dont have ten fingers to count on as it is !!
and being that fast could easily get all four of them needed to run it confused resulting in loss of digits.


----------



## pioneerguy600

There was one mechanical splitter I remember well, it was a cut down steam engine turned splitter, it made 8 revolutions per min, man you had to be fast to keep up to that thing. Run off a 8" wide belt from a 10 hp stationary single cylinder engine there was no stopping it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont plan on shipping them to maine,,most there dont have ten fingers to count on as it is !!
> and being that fast could easily get all four of them needed to run it confused resulting in loss of digits.



Ron your on a roll tonight! :hmm3grin2orange: Hate to do it but I got to go snuggle up to that 12hp.Dang weather is killing me! LOL You guys keep on going so I got something to read when I get back up in a couple hours. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I saw one type that looked very dangerous, it was a cone shape that screwed itself into the log and split it. Looks like it works pretty well but it also looks like a good way to get hurt pretty good too.



Some of the early mechanical splitters were downright dangerous, I seen plenty of the screw type used on rear wheel drive vehicles....:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Dont plan on shipping them to maine,,most there dont have ten fingers to count on as it is !!
> and being that fast could easily get all four of them needed to run it confused resulting in loss of digits.



No shipping them, we just keep them here and wear them out,..well we try...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..I have seen many types of mechanical splitters. some of them wrere downright scary....:msp_scared:



Some guys next town up from me make one that has like a three second cycle time,engine with a big flywheel that just goes back and forth so fast iit's scary. like stand back and throw the wood on and it get split so fast it throws the wood off !!
probly split a cord in 10 min IF you could feed it.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Dont plan on shipping them to maine,,most there dont have ten fingers to count on as it is !!
> and being that fast could easily get all four of them needed to run it confused resulting in loss of digits.




Ok bypass Maine.....send them to NH.....you know "Live Free or Die"".....LOL!! The only place I"ve ever been that had a brail Keiosk for all the blind sight seesers for the "Old Man in The Mountain"......They will undoubtedly put brail warnings fast spiltters too!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Some guys next town up from me make one that has like a three second cycle time,engine with a big flywheel that just goes back and forth so fast iit's scary. like stand back and throw the wood on and it get split so fast it throws the wood off !!
> probly split a cord in 10 min IF you could feed it.



Just imagine feeding that wood muncher, I thought 8 cycles a minute was fast enough.


----------



## roncoinc

HHmm,, thinking if i could get a saw to sound as good as SHE does rite now i would have one hell of a cutter 
my damn generator dont make THAT much noise ! ..
she had a og hard day so i wont whack on er to bad..
will just wear my peltors to bed


----------



## roncoinc

Did i forget to whack on anybody tonite ??
if i did make a note of it and let me know in the morning and i will try to make up for it..


----------



## Cantdog

HMMMM.........On that note.....Capt'n says it's time to go below......Nite All see you in the AM!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HMMMM.........On that note.....Capt'n says it's time to go below......Nite All see you in the AM!!



Batten down the hatches, its gonna be a rough ride.....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some of the early mechanical splitters were downright dangerous, I seen plenty of the screw type used on rear wheel drive vehicles....:msp_scared:



Here's a few for you:


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> HMMMM.........On that note.....Capt'n says it's time to go below......Nite All see you in the AM!!



Good night Robin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Here's a few for you:



Seen them all before, all of them accidents waiting to happen. I used to hang out with a guy that was a real inventer, he had built dozens of different mechanical splitters driven by all sorts of electric, gasoline and diesel engines. All of them could only go forward with no means of backing off if a stick was too hard to split so they had to be made rugged.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## dancan

Dropped like a rock !
Time to get up you bunch of ZZZSlackers !


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guess I am the second one up so far? LOL


----------



## dancan

Looks like I'll have to find some rooster videos .


----------



## tbone75

The others are sleeping in! Must be Saturday? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seen them all before, all of them accidents waiting to happen. I used to hang out with a guy that was a real inventer, he had built dozens of different mechanical splitters driven by all sorts of electric, gasoline and diesel engines. All of them could only go forward with no means of backing off if a stick was too hard to split so they had to be made rugged.



I don't want nothing to do with them splitters!


----------



## RandyMac

'sup wieners?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> 'sup wieners?



Hey Randy hows it going on the west coast.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Good morning, folks! Cooling off a bit this weekend... :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Good morning, folks! Cooling off a bit this weekend... :msp_scared:



Warming back up and rain Mon. here! Sure beats the cold!


----------



## RandyMac

40 degrees and clear. Been quiet tonight, got caught up on the stats.
I think I am finally getting shed of the newmoania, maybe, been almost four weeks.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seen them all before, all of them accidents waiting to happen. I used to hang out with a guy that was a real inventer, he had built dozens of different mechanical splitters driven by all sorts of electric, gasoline and diesel engines. All of them could only go forward with no means of backing off if a stick was too hard to split so they had to be made rugged.



HaHa...Morning All.....some of those splitters are pretty wild...i've seen all those vids too....The Super Split in not a backyard machine though....it's been on the market since the early 70's a friend used to sell them....they are sold all over..the National Park system bought a pile of them...everyone really likes them I guess...never was a fan myself but will concede they are very fast...but still no reverse until the cycle is completed....

A friend had one of those cone splitters and had it hooked up to an old Chevy II ('bought all it was good for) and used to split all his firewood with it until his wife had the ol car hauled off while he was shipping out....again not a big fan....one winter when we were working out in Detroit on the ship he designed a new power unit for it, from an old riding lawn mower frame...LOL! I tried to tell him that what he was doing wasn't going to work as that unit relies on the mass/weight of the vehicle to work...Puddly was an school taught engineer and also a dual citizen (half Keebecka and half 'Merican) and he got quite put out with me that I would question his threories...I told hom NO..THAT WILL hurt someone or something...LOLOL!!! After that we spoke no more of his invention...but once we were home he started his build.. We rode motorcycles together and in those yrs I kept both my Harleys in his barn so though we never spoke of the project I got to watch the work proceed and better still was peering out the upstairs barn window when he took her on the shakdown cruise...LOLOL!! Ol' Pudd got her fired up and selecting a piece of 6" yellow birch, drove it on the screw and sure enough, it was split...so he went on to three or four more sticks getting larger in size with Great sucess!! Then he drove this dry old yellow birch crotch on there and then the fun began....the piece of angle iron he had painstakingly welded and braced in all directions held but what it was welded to (riding lawn mower frame) folded right in half and the thing started flapping all about like a goose with a broke wing!!!! With Puddly dancing around trying to get close enough hit the kill switch...hahahaha!!! well it flapped right across the lawn and right up against the side of his house directly under the kitchen window where his humorless stout wife was doing dishes!! Once there it continued to beat itself against the side of the house where it managed to beat about a half a square of cedar shingles off the wall, with Pudd dancing around yelling at it and his wife hopping up and down screeching at him. It finally tore the carb and fuel tank right off itself and flapped to a stop.....I about died, tears running down my cheeks, I nearly bit my knuckle off trying to not let him hear me laughing.. When his wife ran out of air to screech with and went in the house to get more Ol pudd came into the barn an climbed aboard his new electric lawn tractor and towed the wreckage out behind the barn (quietly) where I imagine it still is now some 30 yrs later....we never spoke of the incident LOL!!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> HaHa...Morning All.....some of those splitters are pretty wild...i've seen all those vids too....The Super Split in not a backyard machine though....it's been on the market since the early 70's a friend used to sell them....they are sold all over..the National Park system bought a pile of them...everyone really likes them I guess...never was a fan myself but will concede they are very fast...but still no reverse until the cycle is completed....
> 
> A friend had one of those cone splitters and had it hooked up to an old Chevy II ('bought all it was good for) and used to split all his firewood with it until his wife had the ol car hauled off while he was shipping out....again not a big fan....one winter when we were working out in Detroit on the ship he designed a new power unit for it, from an old riding lawn mower frame...LOL! I tried to tell him that what he was doing wasn't going to work as that unit relies on the mass/weight of the vehicle to work...Puddly was an school taught engineer and also a dual citizen (half Keebecka and half 'Merican) and he got quite put out with me that I would question his threories...I told hom NO..THAT WILL hurt someone or something...LOLOL!!! After that we spoke no more of his invention...but once we were home he started his build.. We rode motorcycles together and in those yrs I kept both my Harleys in his barn so though we never spoke of the project I got to watch the work proceed and better still was peering out the upstairs barn window when he took her on the shakdown cruise...LOLOL!! Ol' Pudd got her fired up and selecting a piece of 6" yellow birch, drove it on the screw and sure enough, it was split...so he went on to three or four more sticks getting larger in size with Great sucess!! Then he drove this dry old yellow birch crotch on there and then the fun began....the piece of angle iron he had painstakingly welded and braced in all directions held but what it was welded to (riding lawn mower frame) folded right in half and the thing started flapping all about like a goose with a broke wing!!!! With Puddly dancing around trying to get close enough hit the kill switch...hahahaha!!! well it flapped right across the lawn and right up against the side of his house directly under the kitchen window where his humorless stout wife was doing dishes!! Once there it continued to beat itself against the side of the house where it managed to beat about a half a square of cedar shingles off the wall, with Pudd dancing around yelling at it and his wife hopping up and down screeching at him. It finally tore the carb and fuel tank right off itself and flapped to a stop.....I about died, tears running down my cheeks, I nearly bit my knuckle off trying to not let him hear me laughing.. When his wife ran out of air to screech with and went in the house to get more Ol pudd came into the barn an climbed aboard his new electric lawn tractor and towed the wreckage out behind the barn (quietly) where I imagine it still is now some 30 yrs later....we never spoke of the incident LOL!!!




Oh man, Robin, that's fabulous!! Thanks for the hearty laugh! I can picture that easily. :msp_lol::msp_lol:


----------



## pioneerguy600

All inventors have some failures and are ften so self centered they can`t take advise friom others even when it is glaringly apparent to someone else that there is something wrong with the setup.Don`t ask me how I know this, you can refer to my previous post about knowing an inventer....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Mill_wannabe said:


> Oh man, Robin, that's fabulous!! Thanks for the hearty laugh! I can picture that easily. :msp_lol::msp_lol:[/QUOTE
> 
> It was quite a show...Puddly was about 5-8...280lbs with a ZZtop beard and his humorless wife was the same (without the beard) the whole scene reminded me of over animated lawn knomes fighting the "Machine" I still get all teary just remembering...LOL!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Did i forget to whack on anybody tonite ??
> if i did make a note of it and let me know in the morning and i will try to make up for it..



Ya missed me...


----------



## sefh3

Little chilly here today. Doesn't look like any more snow for a bit. Only have 1/2 of powder.


----------



## Cantdog

This a TEST....only a TEST.....IMGhttp://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=217367&d=1326556528/IMG


----------



## Cantdog

OK that didn't work......


----------



## Cantdog

Trying again...testing 1 2


----------



## Cantdog

OK That worked..sorry for taking up space but trying something new to me.........


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Nice work, Robin! Now that's a lathe! Tell me more!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Mill_wannabe said:


> Nice work, Robin! Now that's a lathe! Tell me more!!! [/QUOTE
> 
> I was just trying an easy way to post pics...with some sucess....yes that lathe will turn 9 and half feet by 20 inches...the brand is a Conover.....what else do you want to know?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> Mill_wannabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work, Robin! Now that's a lathe! Tell me more!!! [/QUOTE
> 
> I was just trying an easy way to post pics...with some sucess....yes that lathe will turn 9 and half feet by 20 inches...the brand is a Conover.....what else do you want to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought maybe it was a vintage pattern makers lathe. Looks like a nice unit! I like Old WoodWorking Machines in addition to saws.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

Mill_wannabe said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought maybe it was a vintage pattern makers lathe. Looks like a nice unit! I like Old WoodWorking Machines in addition to saws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!! Earnie Conover Sr. and Jr. developed, designed and marketed these lathes in the 1980s and early 90s this particular one is a 1989 unit. These were sold as a kit and were rather pricey. I bought this one used along with 100 or so mostly Buck Brothers turning tools. This is made go on wooden beds and mine is lacking the cast iron legs (which sold for $700 each when available ..2 required) so when I took on the job shown it didn't have enought mass/weight to be stable when turning an 108" long, laminated six by six. So I built a 12" X 12" wooden box attached to the wooden legs and divided the box into 3 sections...each end section was filled with washed stone (850lbs each) and sealed..the center section I built a sliding cover for and use this to store all the turning tools, calipers, three jaw chucks, face plates etc. The weight made the machine very stable but I still had to static balance the work with an 8"X 1/2" Stainless lag bolt in each end..this worked very well. My next task is to replace the 1ph 3/4HP motor with a 1HP 3ph motor with frequency drive attached so in addition to the regular 4 speeds I will be able to overdrive and underdrive the motor itself making the lathe more or less infinately variable speed. As it is I was turning that post about 100rpm faster at its slowest speed, than the size required.....at first I would stand off to one side when turning the lathe on and spinning her up!!!LOL!!
> 
> 
> Edit: they were apperently made until 2002 and not the early 90s as I said....
Click to expand...


----------



## Mill_wannabe

The tailstock and wooden beds are reminiscent of lathes much older. Nice machine! I understand what you mean about ballast and large rotating mass...


----------



## tbone75

Well guys I am off to go gun shopping with my BIL. Never know what I may find for me? LOL Wife likes guns so that is never a problem! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> Mill_wannabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!! Earnie Conover Sr. and Jr. developed, designed and marketed these lathes in the 1980s and early 90s this particular one is a 1989 unit. These were sold as a kit and were rather pricey. I bought this one used along with 100 or so mostly Buck Brothers turning tools. This is made go on wooden beds and mine is lacking the cast iron legs (which sold for $700 each when available ..2 required) so when I took on the job shown it didn't have enought mass/weight to be stable when turning an 108" long, laminated six by six. So I built a 12" X 12" wooden box attached to the wooden legs and divided the box into 3 sections...each end section was filled with washed stone (850lbs each) and sealed..the center section I built a sliding cover for and use this to store all the turning tools, calipers, three jaw chucks, face plates etc. The weight made the machine very stable but I still had to static balance the work with an 8"X 1/2" Stainless lag bolt in each end..this worked very well. My next task is to replace the 1ph 3/4HP motor with a 1HP 3ph motor with frequency drive attached so in addition to the regular 4 speeds I will be able to overdrive and underdrive the motor itself making the lathe more or less infinately variable speed. As it is I was turning that post about 100rpm faster at its slowest speed, than the size required.....at first I would stand off to one side when turning the lathe on and spinning her up!!!LOL!!
> 
> 
> Edit: they were apperently made until 2002 and not the early 90s as I said....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a lot of set up work to use the lathe. From the way you describe the future motor work you know a little bit about how to put a system in operation to do what you need. Nice!
Click to expand...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Did i forget to whack on anybody tonite ??
> if i did make a note of it and let me know in the morning and i will try to make up for it..



Forgot me  
Ya got notin on me though!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> We build our own splitters so I guess they are all Super Splitters....LOL
> Next one I build will split both ways making it twice as fast.



Northern tool has a very nice two way ssplitter. Mounts right up to the tractor real nice setup.


----------



## dancan

Went to the crazy german's place today and we flashed up the mill to get the cobwebs out of it , fixed a couple of electrical issues and found a couple of minor mechanical ones but no real issues .
I got the coles notes on how the mill runs , neat setup .
Anyone need 32"x25' beams ?


----------



## Cantdog

diggers_dad said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a lot of set up work to use the lathe. From the way you describe the future motor work you know a little bit about how to put a system in operation to do what you need. Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had used the lathe many times before but on smaller stuff that ran smooth. That laminated 6X6 was made up from 5 pieces of red cedar.....a 4X4 center and 2X6 on every side...and was 8 foot 6 inches long...the woods were not the same weight and density so the balance was crazy at 600 rpm!!!! Yeah I've spent more than a few hrs spinning stuff...and I've done a lot of research as there are a number of ways to go when trying to vary the speed of your lathe....3ph with a freq. drive will work the best (cheepest..LOL)for me as I already run a 25 horse CNC RotoPhase to create 3 ph in the shop for a number of other tools.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Went to the crazy german's place today and we flashed up the mill to get the cobwebs out of it , fixed a couple of electrical issues and found a couple of minor mechanical ones but no real issues .
> I got the coles notes on how the mill runs , neat setup .
> Anyone need 32"x25' beams ?




Now that wood be one heavy darn log to get that out of!!!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Just picked up a husky 51 from a pawn shop for a good price  
Pictures to follow soon!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Now that wood be one heavy darn log to get that out of!!!!!!



I don't think it will ever happen on the East Coast unless we import one from the West Coast .
I had 6 cord of the logs trucked over to my friend with the band saw , we sold enough 2x6's to pay for the trucking (2 logs) , two more truck loads to go .
My log math may be off but plenty of logs left .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX




----------



## ChainsawmanXX

All the 51 is needing is a carb clean/adjustment, and a choke lever.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Looks great, Jacob! And looks warmer wherever you are than it is here.

Edit: The chain needs sharpening, too.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> I had used the lathe many times before but on smaller stuff that ran smooth. That laminated 6X6 was made up from 5 pieces of red cedar.....a 4X4 center and 2X6 on every side...and was 8 foot 6 inches long...the woods were not the same weight and density so the balance was crazy at 600 rpm!!!! Yeah I've spent more than a few hrs spinning stuff...and I've done a lot of research as there are a number of ways to go when trying to vary the speed of your lathe....3ph with a freq. drive will work the best (cheepest..LOL)for me as *I already run a 25 horse CNC RotoPhase* to create 3 ph in the shop for a number of other tools.




I was wondering how you had 3-phase in the shop. I have so far only used VFD's, no rotary phase converter yet.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> This a TEST....only a TEST.....IMGhttp://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=217367&d=1326556528/IMG



Robin you have an incredible setup there. I guess I didn't realize how in depth you got with wood working and everything related to it. Would love to see your shop sometime.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Mill_wannabe said:


> Looks great, Jacob! And looks warmer wherever you are than it is here.
> 
> Edit: The chain needs sharpening, too.



Thanks! Needs whole new b&c the bar is shot lol. Actually its about 35 here in salt lake city, you can see the mountains in the background


----------



## jerrycmorrow

nice saw jacob. assume you got it for less than what they were asking.
looks warm cause of shorts-wearing person.


----------



## jimdad07

You are seeing some nice country Jacob. That saw is a little orange, almost tan-in-a-can orange. Looks to be in nice shape.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jerrycmorrow said:


> nice saw jacob. assume you got it for less than what they were asking.
> looks warm cause of shorts-wearing person.



Nah I gave them asking price, wasnt in the mood for haggling today lol. 
I didnt notice until now lol, the sun is out and making it warm up a bit, I think there calling for 40 something as a high today. 

Funny story, I just got done buying the saw and went outside to find someone stuck in a pothole, the truck was a lowrider. Nice truck, probably show quality. I went over to see if there was anything I could do. Discoverd his tire was in the pot hole and the ubolts on the axle were dug into the pavment  I g out to talking to the fella and sounds like he was down on his luck, he lost his job. And trying to sell this lowrider to get alittle cash and got it stuck lol. A guy came up with an old tractor jack, and I went out back this warhouse place and found a small wood block. 
Jacked up the car alittle and threw the block underneath the wheel and he was out in no time... The people ya meet when traveling is great


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> diggers_dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had used the lathe many times before but on smaller stuff that ran smooth. That laminated 6X6 was made up from 5 pieces of red cedar.....a 4X4 center and 2X6 on every side...and was 8 foot 6 inches long...the woods were not the same weight and density so the balance was crazy at 600 rpm!!!! Yeah I've spent more than a few hrs spinning stuff...and I've done a lot of research as there are a number of ways to go when trying to vary the speed of your lathe....3ph with a freq. drive will work the best (cheepest..LOL)for me as I already run a 25 horse CNC RotoPhase to create 3 ph in the shop for a number of other tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've serviced a few of those Roto-Phase monsters. They're great when they work right. When an amateur starts "repairing" one, oh crap! Sometimes I would start by saying "OK, what DIDN'T you do?" Folks never want to admit they're in over their heads until it's too late. If you ain't trained in electrical stuff...LEAVE IT ALONE! At best, you'll cost yourself some money, at worst, you'll get killed.
> 
> Yes, the frequency drives works well and is relatively inexpensive vs. other methods. Is yours the actual Roto-Phase or another brand? The Roto-Phase brand is well built and well designed. Pretty much no maintenance unless you get some lightning.
Click to expand...


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


>



That saw is on the wrong side of the tire .









:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> That saw is on the wrong side of the tire .:hmm3grin2orange:



Waa haa haaaa!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Here's the patch of woods I started clearing last weekend. Snowstorm last night put a stall on it for this weekend. It's about a half mile off the road through some hay fields.


----------



## tbone75

Jacob buying more Huskys!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> That saw is on the wrong side of the tire .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



 I couldnt pass it up, had to fix my CAD fix  







tbone75 said:


> Jacob buying more Huskys!



Hey now this doesnt mean anything!  
Tore off the muffler to find it nice and shiney! Update an pics in alittle


----------



## tbone75

Just got back from gun shopping.BIL bought a Ruger MKIII .22.He just told me to pick him one out to plink with LOL WOW the prices have sure went up a mile from when I was selling them! 350 out the door for a blue one. The target model I got 10 yrs. ago went up to 550.I paid 400 back then. Just love that one!It out shoots any rifle I have out to 50 yrds.Off the sand bags of coarse LOL Even my nice bull barrel Remington bolt gun! Got a free dinner out of him too! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Just got back from gun shopping.BIL bought a Ruger MKIII .22.He just told me to pick him one out to plink with LOL WOW the prices have sure went up a mile from when I was selling them! 350 out the door for a blue one. The target model I got 10 yrs. ago went up to 550.I paid 400 back then. Just love that one!It out shoots any rifle I have out to 50 yrds.Off the sand bags of coarse LOL Even my nice bull barrel Remington bolt gun! Got a free dinner out of him too! LOL



The only gun I have ever owned/have is a model 375 winchester 12 gauge, I love that gun! I got it from a guy that was almost like my grampa. I have to find a new butt stock for it though, and I need to reblue the barrell


----------



## ChainsawmanXX




----------



## dancan

Forward , Reverse , Forward , Reverse .


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Forward , Reverse , Forward , Reverse .



I think one of those fancy LA cars with the front end bouncing hydraulics would work even better :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

dancan said:


> Forward , Reverse , Forward , Reverse .



:msp_lol::msp_lol::msp_lol:

Jacob, is that the choke rod? Nice workbench!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Forward , Reverse , Forward , Reverse .




 thats funny! 
He talked about a stihl he had, but he couldnt get it till tomorrow..  all well it was a top handle anyway that was dropped outa tree.






jimdad07 said:


> I think one of those fancy LA cars with the front end bouncing hydraulics would work even better :hmm3grin2orange:






I was thinking a dozer? 




Mill_wannabe said:


> :msp_lol::msp_lol::msp_lol:
> 
> Jacob, is that the choke rod? Nice workbench!



Yep! Thats the way I got it, nice afro engineering huh? 
LOL, when I get home ill have alittle better work bench. 
But I cleaned out the filter and turned up the idle abd she's a beautiful runner!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Pizza, its whats for dinner


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did a little checking on where the ports were on the 064, TDC.






Half way between here and there,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Next, where does the exhaust open,






the transfers open,






intake opens,


----------



## tbone75

Have no idea about that wheel? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Have no idea about that wheel? LOL



Its round and has 360 degrees both ways....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

The AV bracket is working real well,







Eni, meni, minee, moe,


----------



## Mill_wannabe

pioneerguy600 said:


> The AV bracket is working real well,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eni, meni, minee, moe,



I'll take #3 for 200 PSI, please!


----------



## tbone75

Don't ask me? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mill_wannabe said:


> I'll take #3 for 200 PSI, please!



Yep,...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Mill_wannabe said:


> I was wondering how you had 3-phase in the shop. I have so far only used VFD's, no rotary phase converter yet.



Yeah...My set up runs some single phase machines but the Torrit cyclone, the 15hp Timesaver with a 2 hp conveyor feed and an old delta shaper require 3 ph.....plus the bridge crane is also 3 ph....so yeah...3 ph did not run by my shop..or my previous shop and I built a 7hp phase converter to run stuff in the previous shop but when I got the Timesaver I had to get serious..LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

diggers_dad said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've serviced a few of those Roto-Phase monsters. They're great when they work right. When an amateur starts "repairing" one, oh crap! Sometimes I would start by saying "OK, what DIDN'T you do?" Folks never want to admit they're in over their heads until it's too late. If you ain't trained in electrical stuff...LEAVE IT ALONE! At best, you'll cost yourself some money, at worst, you'll get killed.
> 
> Yes, the frequency drives works well and is relatively inexpensive vs. other methods. Is yours the actual Roto-Phase or another brand? The Roto-Phase brand is well built and well designed. Pretty much no maintenance unless you get some lightning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes a Roto Phase CNC 25HP very stable power.....I bought it used from a fab shop in southern Maine..they had 7 of these...mine and another combined to run a CNC plasmer cutter.....I stihl had to pay $1,400.00...no hoss trading..(damn Frenchmen..LOL)but when I got the paper work this unit sold new for $6,300.00 anyway it's flawless!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

But...isn't this about chainsaws??? .....nice timing # s Jerry......I meen for a stihl...LOL!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Next, where does the exhaust open,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the transfers open,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> intake opens,



Hey Jerry, How do you know when the transfers open?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> But...isn't this about chainsaws??? .....nice timing # s Jerry......I meen for a stihl...LOL!!



Depends on which piston and cylinder I am running....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Depends on which piston and cylinder I am running....LOL




Now that's as evasive as an insurance salesman!!!! LOLOL!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Jerry, How do you know when the transfers open?



You can see that easily wiuth a borescope. If you don`t have one then it is possible to see the transfers through the sparkplug by shining a light through the exhaust port.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can see that easily wiuth a borescope. If you don`t have one then it is possible to see the transfers through the sparkplug by shining a light through the exhaust port.



Thanks Jerry!  
If anyone is interested, I have been sending axe men a small note on what I think about there new season, I send this just about everyday. 

"Hey guys... I just wanted to ask a couple questions. (this is to be directly pointed to the directors, and history) Have you read some of the reviews of the new season? Im on an internet forum where loggers, and people that make there living with wood and chainsaws... After seeing the show sunday, they are disgusted to even call themselves loggers! Its sincerley sad.. I used to love this show but found myself switching channels as I cant stand it. Is this the kind of image you want everyone to see loggers as? If so, im not very happy. Real loggers dont knock around there crew for "morale" real loggers built this country, every house, wooden table, roll of toilet paper is stricly because of the sweat, blood, and tears of die hard loggers. Not over drama-tized monkeys swining around, and pounding there chest. I bet alot of the guys on the show are pretty good fella's... But come on who beats the crap out of a $800 chainsaw (441). If gabe really cared about his production, and buisness he would not of lost that much money in a matter of seconds. I thought it was a great idea in the first season, to show everyone what we do and how we do it.... Things have changed since season one, it used to be a family show but now im afraid to let anyone under the age of 14 to watch it! Come on, get your act together... Your former fan jacob. 
Looking forward to someone getting back with me.


----------



## tbone75

So what do you think of the old Stihl Jerry?


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Robin you have an incredible setup there. I guess I didn't realize how in depth you got with wood working and everything related to it. Would love to see your shop sometime.




Well Jim...it's how I make my living.......and you are certainly welcome to come on by and have a look-see!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well Jim...it's how I make my living.......and you are certainly welcome to come on by and have a look-see!!!



From just the little I have seen you do some very very nice work!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> So what do you think of the old Stihl Jerry?



Its burping right along with the P&C that I did the timing on in the picts. I actually timed all the cylinders in the picts and I like the one that now is on your saw. A few more timed cuts will tell me what I want to know, then it is shipping off time....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its burping right along with the P&C that I did the timing on in the picts. I actually timed all the cylinders in the picts and I like the one that now is on your saw. A few more timed cuts will tell me what I want to know, then it is shipping off time....LOL



 When your happy with it I know I will be crazy about it! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thanks Jerry!
> If anyone is interested, I have been sending axe men a small note on what I think about there new season, I send this just about everyday.
> 
> "Hey guys... I just wanted to ask a couple questions. (this is to be directly pointed to the directors, and history) Have you read some of the reviews of the new season? Im on an internet forum where loggers, and people that make there living with wood and chainsaws... After seeing the show sunday, they are disgusted to even call themselves loggers! Its sincerley sad.. I used to love this show but found myself switching channels as I cant stand it. Is this the kind of image you want everyone to see loggers as? If so, im not very happy. Real loggers dont knock around there crew for "morale" real loggers built this country, every house, wooden table, roll of toilet paper is stricly because of the sweat, blood, and tears of die hard loggers. Not over drama-tized monkeys swining around, and pounding there chest. I bet alot of the guys on the show are pretty good fella's... But come on who beats the crap out of a $800 chainsaw (441). If gabe really cared about his production, and buisness he would not of lost that much money in a matter of seconds. I thought it was a great idea in the first season, to show everyone what we do and how we do it.... Things have changed since season one, it used to be a family show but now im afraid to let anyone under the age of 14 to watch it! Come on, get your act together... Your former fan jacob.
> Looking forward to someone getting back with me.



Good post Jacob...However ,my EX sawmil partner was prone to teaching machines how to behave......he was not sucessful....at all!
There are many stories however, that show his inability to fix or repair anything....


----------



## tbone75

You guys have a good night.I am hitting the bed.Not feeling to good.Again today! LOL Catch you all tomorrow!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> When your happy with it I know I will be crazy about it! LOL



It will cut you some wood....LOL


----------



## 8433jeff

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Pizza, its whats for dinner



Now I gotta find some supper. Thanks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys have a good night.I am hitting the bed.Not feeling to good.Again today! LOL Catch you all tomorrow!



Night, John


----------



## jimdad07

Jacob I agree with you on the Ax Men subject. I used to love that show, the first and second season weren't that bad. The third season was tolerable but that first episode this year was way too dramatic. The worse part for me is the Swamp Goober and his shooting wherever he feels like with no mind of the safety of others. The fighting and arguing is a little crazy too. I would love to see more shows like Swamp Loggers that really show the every day working environment of loggers and what they do.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Jacob I agree with you on the Ax Men subject. I used to love that show, the first and second season weren't that bad. The third season was tolerable but that first episode this year was way too dramatic. The worse part for me is the Swamp Goober and his shooting wherever he feels like with no mind of the safety of others. The fighting and arguing is a little crazy too. I would love to see more shows like Swamp Loggers that really show the every day working environment of loggers and what they do.



I used to switch to ax men over Swamp loggers... Now its the other way around. 
I


----------



## jimdad07

Night John.

I've been out in the shop making another test plate for the ms260 on the bench. Made a nice plexi-glass test plate for the intake, bolt right on to where the carb bolts on. This was some 3/8" plxi-glass I had hanging around.


----------



## jimdad07

Here's my shop partner, she's turned into the best dog I ever had. Jerry was right when he said "Patience my man":


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Night John.
> 
> I've been out in the shop making another test plate for the ms260 on the bench. Made a nice plexi-glass test plate for the intake, bolt right on to where the carb bolts on. This was some 3/8" plxi-glass I had hanging around.



That's clever, I like that! 
I always heard about the intertube idea, Is the plexi glass have any advantage?


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That's clever, I like that!
> I always heard about the intertube idea, Is the plexi glass have any advantage?



I never have any luck getting the inner tube to seal. Plus this way I can check the intake boot as well as the impulse line. I am going to run out to the shop quick and see how it did, it's been on there for a good twenty minutes. I started it at 10"Hg, we'll see if she held at least four or five.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Here's my shop partner, she's turned into the best dog I ever had. Jerry was right when he said "Patience my man":



How do you like that little air compressor in the background? What PSI is it?


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> How do you like that little air compressor in the background? What PSI is it?



It's on its way to the dump, I have a much nicer Bostich now that is rebuildable. That one was less than $100 new and did ok for blowing up lawn mower tires. I think it's max psi was 100# and there was no way it could maintain that. Be better off to save and get a decent one.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> It's on its way to the dump, I have a much nicer Bostich now that is rebuildable. That one was less than $100 new and did ok for blowing up lawn mower tires. I think it's max psi was 100# and there was no way it could maintain that. Be better off to save and get a decent one.



I was thinking of buying a cheapie to clean saws up with... didnt know how it might do?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Night John.
> 
> I've been out in the shop making another test plate for the ms260 on the bench. Made a nice plexi-glass test plate for the intake, bolt right on to where the carb bolts on. This was some 3/8" plxi-glass I had hanging around.



Looks good ,Jim.....I make all of mine from 1/4" thick aluminum plate, it won`t crack.


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> diggers_dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes a Roto Phase CNC 25HP very stable power.....I bought it used from a fab shop in southern Maine..they had 7 of these...mine and another combined to run a CNC plasmer cutter.....I stihl had to pay $1,400.00...no hoss trading..(damn Frenchmen..LOL)but when I got the paper work this unit sold new for $6,300.00 anyway it's flawless!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1400.00?!?!? You didn't BUY that......you *STOLE* it!
> 
> We used to get them shipped to the site for about $6500.00.
Click to expand...


----------



## diggers_dad

Jerry,

You have a box headed your way. Should be lots of good junk to play with. No stinky Husky parts!!


----------



## jimdad07

That ms260 case has dropped from 10"Hg to 8.5"Hg. I lowered the vacuum from the 17 or so in the pic to 10 before I left it. It has been on there for over 20 minutes, what do you guys think? Throw it together or let the test sit on it for a while longer?


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I was thinking of buying a cheapie to clean saws up with... didnt know how it might do?



If you're gonna buy a cheapie, at least get one of the units that are oil filled. Stay away (a looooong way away) from the "oil-less" compressors. Think of 'em like a "tool-less" chain tensioner. Craftsman did make a dandy 2 or 3 gallon, 1 hp 125 psi oil filled compressor that would do all you need for cleaning saws. It would stay up with a brad nailer or something similar, but was not for heavy work. They were handy to carry because they were so small. I think TSC carries a similar version now, usually available on sale for $100 or less.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> That ms260 case has dropped from 10"Hg to 8.5"Hg. I lowered the vacuum from the 17 or so in the pic to 10 before I left it. It has been on there for over 20 minutes, what do you guys think? Throw it together or let the test sit on it for a while longer?



Those standards are already higher than mine. 5"Hg for 5 minutes. No problems. I know a couple of dealers who don't go as long as the 5 minutes and don't have issues.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That ms260 case has dropped from 10"Hg to 8.5"Hg. I lowered the vacuum from the 17 or so in the pic to 10 before I left it. It has been on there for over 20 minutes, what do you guys think? Throw it together or let the test sit on it for a while longer?



You`re good to go.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> That ms260 case has dropped from 10"Hg to 8.5"Hg. I lowered the vacuum from the 17 or so in the pic to 10 before I left it. It has been on there for over 20 minutes, what do you guys think? Throw it together or let the test sit on it for a while longer?



On second thought, I know how picky you are from seeing some of your work. You're a little OCD, so better go with 15"Hg for 30 minutes. That should keep you busy for DAYS!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> On second thought, I know how picky you are from seeing some of your work. You're a little OCD, so better go with 15"Hg for 30 minutes. That should keep you busy for DAYS!!!!



You have to remember that I do commercial and industrial HVAC/R for a living, I am very used to 30"Hg as the normal with no loss of vacuum. It's a hard habbit to break. Now I have ruled out an air leak, has me wondering what took that sucker out. I did find what looked to be fishing line wrapped up in the crankshaft on the clutch side of the saw, the bar also had a lot of heat marks on it. I wonder if it just over heated?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You have to remember that I do commercial and industrial HVAC/R for a living, I am very used to 30"Hg as the normal with no loss of vacuum. It's a hard habbit to break. Now I have ruled out an air leak, has me wondering what took that sucker out. I did find what looked to be fishing line wrapped up in the crankshaft on the clutch side of the saw, the bar also had a lot of heat marks on it. I wonder if it just over heated?



A dull chain takes out a lot of them in hot weather.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> A dull chain takes out a lot of them in hot weather.



I believe that there is a member on AS that has written in their sig line that "The best saw mod is a sharp chain." Very true words.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Jerry,
> 
> You have a box headed your way. Should be lots of good junk to play with. No stinky Husky parts!!



Pay Pal sent.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to head for bed. You guys have good day tomorrow. I should be able to throw that 260 together tomorrow night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to head for bed. You guys have good day tomorrow. I should be able to throw that 260 together tomorrow night.



Nite,Jim.
I am off myself, night all.


----------



## dancan

More fighting being done on other threads than this one .
ZZZSlackers .


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Cold SOB out there today!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep here too -6 up on the side of the mountain on the rockbound coast of Maine!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep here too -6 up on the side of the mountain on the rockbound coast of Maine!!!



Got you beat! +4 here LOL


----------



## dancan

Well I'm not gonna go south to where you guys are , it's warmer up here at 9º in the great north .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well I'm not gonna go south to where you guys are , it's warmer up here at 9º in the great north .



Mom told me its getting down in the 30s in Fla. last night!And she is down in the middle of the state! Guess I need to go down to Key West! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Well I'm not gonna go south to where you guys are , it's warmer up here at 9º in the great north .



It'll probably be over your way by tonight!! LOL!!


----------



## jimdad07

-20*F here this morning. Nice and brisk.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pay Pal sent.



Thank you!!



jimdad07 said:


> You have to remember that I do commercial and industrial HVAC/R for a living, I am very used to 30"Hg as the normal with no loss of vacuum. It's a hard habbit to break. Now I have ruled out an air leak, has me wondering what took that sucker out. I did find what looked to be fishing line wrapped up in the crankshaft on the clutch side of the saw, the bar also had a lot of heat marks on it. I wonder if it just over heated?



I'll second what Jerry said - trying to cut with a dull chain is hard on a saw. As much work as you've done on different things surely you've tried to use a circular saw with a dull blade. You have to push it through and it binds and bites and smokes the wood. If you can't find another issue that's probably the culprit. I'm assuming you're replacing fuel line, impulse line and intake just to be safe; I know how OCD you are...:bang:

On a serious note - I'm OCD myself and I can tell you this: We used to call OCD being thorough or detail-oriented. It was a good quality and desirable in people. You wanted to have a detail-oriented person working on important things, they tended to do better work more consistently. It's my humble opinion that character trait (GOOD) was changed to OCD (bad) when someone wanted a pill or an excuse for being moody or some other crap. :angrysoapbox:

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm off to organize my paperclips by size, color, style and age...


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> -20*F here this morning. Nice and brisk.



Yikes! Are you serious? I'd be home bound for sure. It's 24 degrees F here and I get a chill just looking outside.

Time to get ready for worship. Good morning to all!


----------



## Cantdog

Ok I have a question??? I have been watching a saw on ebay...the saw was not in very good shape,old obsolete...E ign with no spark..NLA but It did have a couple parts that wanted and that were in good shape. So I came home from the shop near the end of the auction.....2 bids were down and one automatic bid from the lead guy $20.50 was the high bid...so I looked it over and where it complimented several saws I have, the Capt'n and I decided to aquire this item. Shipping was listed at $22.00 at the top under the add and bid results but way down at the bottom of the description he stated that he insured and shipped for $32.00 but it was in the more or less dissclaimer about as is, no returns etc. Well the Capt'n and I really wanted this saw so it went down to the last few seconds with still $20.50 as the high bid(reserve not met) ..I bid $75.00 and hoped for the best....the resereve was $69.99 so that is what I paid plus $22.00 shipping for a total of $91.99...quite abit more than I wanted to pay for an unpopular model, obsolete saw with a broken handle and no spark...however that was the deal so as my usual method I paid instantly....so then I get this email back saying he had messed up with the add and there was no way that this saw would shipp from Washington to Maine for $22.00....??? He said he'd ship it but would have to see the cost was........meaning he wanted more $$$ than the bill I had already paid. The Capt'n had an almost imediate response.......I however did not send that along to the guy......has this type of thing happened to any of you before??? I mean it's only $10.00.....but I feel that he is already getting $40 odd dollars more than anyone else would pay (which is his right to set the reserve) and I have already completed my part of the auction and $10 bucks in my pocket is just the same as $10 bucks in his.....opinions????????


----------



## roncoinc

COLD !!! 
midnight last night i had to go out to answer a freeze alarm going off at a friends house.
he's in florida.
was nice and comfy in my PJ's then had to go out in zero temps and mess with that. 
no problem just so cold the temp in the celler had gone down to the 42 deg he had the alarm set at.
no saw work when temps like this,takes to much to heat the shop !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ok I have a question??? I have been watching a saw on ebay...the saw was not in very good shape,old obsolete...E ign with no spark..NLA but It did have a couple parts that wanted and that were in good shape. So I came home from the shop near the end of the auction.....2 bids were down and one automatic bid from the lead guy $20.50 was the high bid...so I looked it over and where it complimented several saws I have, the Capt'n and I decided to aquire this item. Shipping was listed at $22.00 at the top under the add and bid results but way down at the bottom of the description he stated that he insured and shipped for $32.00 but it was in the more or less dissclaimer about as is, no returns etc. Well the Capt'n and I really wanted this saw so it went down to the last few seconds with still $20.50 as the high bid(reserve not met) ..I bid $75.00 and hoped for the best....the resereve was $69.99 so that is what I paid plus $22.00 shipping for a total of $91.99...quite abit more than I wanted to pay for an unpopular model, obsolete saw with a broken handle and no spark...however that was the deal so as my usual method I paid instantly....so then I get this email back saying he had messed up with the add and there was no way that this saw would shipp from Washington to Maine for $22.00....??? He said he'd ship it but would have to see the cost was........meaning he wanted more $$$ than the bill I had already paid. The Capt'n had an almost imediate response.......I however did not send that along to the guy......has this type of thing happened to any of you before??? I mean it's only $10.00.....but I feel that he is already getting $40 odd dollars more than anyone else would pay (which is his right to set the reserve) and I have already completed my part of the auction and $10 bucks in my pocket is just the same as $10 bucks in his.....opinions????????



Had that happen one time.I told the guy the price I paid included shipping and I wouldn't pay no more.He wanted another 14.00 on top of what I already paid.I told him I bid the most and no one else would bid any more so take it or leave it.He sent me the saw ! LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> Ok I have a question??? I have been watching a saw on ebay...the saw was not in very good shape,old obsolete...E ign with no spark..NLA but It did have a couple parts that wanted and that were in good shape. So I came home from the shop near the end of the auction.....2 bids were down and one automatic bid from the lead guy $20.50 was the high bid...so I looked it over and where it complimented several saws I have, the Capt'n and I decided to aquire this item. Shipping was listed at $22.00 at the top under the add and bid results but way down at the bottom of the description he stated that he insured and shipped for $32.00 but it was in the more or less dissclaimer about as is, no returns etc. Well the Capt'n and I really wanted this saw so it went down to the last few seconds with still $20.50 as the high bid(reserve not met) ..I bid $75.00 and hoped for the best....the resereve was $69.99 so that is what I paid plus $22.00 shipping for a total of $91.99...quite abit more than I wanted to pay for an unpopular model, obsolete saw with a broken handle and no spark...however that was the deal so as my usual method I paid instantly....so then I get this email back saying he had messed up with the add and there was no way that this saw would shipp from Washington to Maine for $22.00....??? He said he'd ship it but would have to see the cost was........meaning he wanted more $$$ than the bill I had already paid. The Capt'n had an almost imediate response.......I however did not send that along to the guy......has this type of thing happened to any of you before??? I mean it's only $10.00.....but I feel that he is already getting $40 odd dollars more than anyone else would pay (which is his right to set the reserve) and I have already completed my part of the auction and $10 bucks in my pocket is just the same as $10 bucks in his.....opinions????????



I have not had that happen. I would consider that breach of contract myself. That guy has plenty ofd margin to eat the $10 and make good on the sale. Next time he can list a different shipping charge. Negative feedback is bad news on Ebay, I wouldn't hesitate to threaten with that.

If you are in no hurry, is there a slow boat shipping method that would work out?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> COLD !!!
> midnight last night i had to go out to answer a freeze alarm going off at a friends house.
> he's in florida.
> was nice and comfy in my PJ's then had to go out in zero temps and mess with that.
> no problem just so cold the temp in the celler had gone down to the 42 deg he had the alarm set at.
> no saw work when temps like this,takes to much to heat the shop !



Yeah, Ron, I'm not sure I want to burn enough fuel to heat the shop either. So far, the answer is no. :msp_smile:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

*Walbro HDA29 anyone?*

Does anyone have a Walbro HDA29 carb kicking around? I've been working on this Shindaiwa 680, and I cannot get it to behave. I went out a bought an ultrasonic cleaner, and cleaned the carb again and again. Still the same problem, bogs off idle on way to WOT. 155 PSI, pressure and vac OK, etc. Maybe the carb is just worn out somehow? If someone had one I could try, that would rule that out.

If I ease it up from idle, it will spin right up and stay there. I'm thinking that means the coil must be OK, and that a sheared flywheel key is unlikely. Am I correct on that?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> COLD !!!
> midnight last night i had to go out to answer a freeze alarm going off at a friends house.
> he's in florida.
> was nice and comfy in my PJ's then had to go out in zero temps and mess with that.
> no problem just so cold the temp in the celler had gone down to the 42 deg he had the alarm set at.
> no saw work when temps like this,takes to much to heat the shop !



I think you just going out to play in the cold?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning fellas! Its actually pretty nice here in utah, its gotta be mid 20s. 
Robin I agree with john, what you bid is what you bid... All sales final right?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Why does everyone leave wheni show up? Do I stink that bad! Lol


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Why does everyone leave wheni show up? Do I stink that bad! Lol



:bad_smelly:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ok I have a question??? I have been watching a saw on ebay...the saw was not in very good shape,old obsolete...E ign with no spark..NLA but It did have a couple parts that wanted and that were in good shape. So I came home from the shop near the end of the auction.....2 bids were down and one automatic bid from the lead guy $20.50 was the high bid...so I looked it over and where it complimented several saws I have, the Capt'n and I decided to aquire this item. Shipping was listed at $22.00 at the top under the add and bid results but way down at the bottom of the description he stated that he insured and shipped for $32.00 but it was in the more or less dissclaimer about as is, no returns etc. Well the Capt'n and I really wanted this saw so it went down to the last few seconds with still $20.50 as the high bid(reserve not met) ..I bid $75.00 and hoped for the best....the resereve was $69.99 so that is what I paid plus $22.00 shipping for a total of $91.99...quite abit more than I wanted to pay for an unpopular model, obsolete saw with a broken handle and no spark...however that was the deal so as my usual method I paid instantly....so then I get this email back saying he had messed up with the add and there was no way that this saw would shipp from Washington to Maine for $22.00....??? He said he'd ship it but would have to see the cost was........meaning he wanted more $$$ than the bill I had already paid. The Capt'n had an almost imediate response.......I however did not send that along to the guy......has this type of thing happened to any of you before??? I mean it's only $10.00.....but I feel that he is already getting $40 odd dollars more than anyone else would pay (which is his right to set the reserve) and I have already completed my part of the auction and $10 bucks in my pocket is just the same as $10 bucks in his.....opinions????????



Being a Canadian it happens to me more often, 6-7 times I can think of right off the top of my head. If I have won a bid on eBay for an item that is located in the US most of the time there is no shipping listed in the auction but some times there is. The ones that have shipping charges listed really can`t be trusted. Seems they base it on a shipping calculator that is not really accurate and they usually come up with an extra needed to ship the item to me.Some of these sellers are on the up and up but others are a bit shady and I know basically what it costs to ship an item currently. Some of these sellers would like to have some extra money to cover their costs of making a trip to the post office to mail off the parcel. The excuse of messing up charges on their eBay add is one I hear quite often, if you don`t want to pay any extra you can go to eBay and make the seller honour the contract. If it goes that route you may find a few pieces missing than you thought you would be getting, or you could just ask for a refund.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> :bad_smelly:



Is it that husky I drug home?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Being a Canadian it happens to me more often, 6-7 times I can think of right off the top of my head. If I have won a bid on eBay for an item that is located in the US most of the time there is no shipping listed in the auction but some times there is. The ones that have shipping charges listed really can`t be trusted. Seems they base it on a shipping calculator that is not really accurate and they usually come up with an extra needed to ship the item to me.Some of these sellers are on the up and up but others are a bit shady and I know basically what it costs to ship an item currently. Some of these sellers would like to have some extra money to cover their costs of making a trip to the post office to mail off the parcel. The excuse of messing up charges on their eBay add is one I hear quite often, if you don`t want to pay any extra you can go to eBay and make the seller honour the contract. If it goes that route you may find a few pieces missing than you thought you would be getting, or you could just ask for a refund.



I havent dealt much with evilbay, but will be soon. Buy up some parts and project saws... In the next month or so I suspect! So I better start paying attention to there games they play on everyone else. 
Bowtie told me once that the reason they spike alot of there shipping is to compensate for ebays fee's


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Is it that husky I drug home?



:hmm3grin2orange: Now you know they smell just like roses!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Now you know they smell just like roses!



Or like the aftermath of the stuffed mushrooms and boritos  
How ya feeling today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Now you know they smell just like roses!



:fart:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Or like the aftermath of the stuffed mushrooms and boritos
> How ya feeling today?



So so today rain is coming back tomorrow.Sitting at my puter desk working on the Ronco knives and forks. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> :fart:



:msp_razz:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> So so today rain is coming back tomorrow.Sitting at my puter desk working on the Ronco knives and forks. LOL


I figured you would be splitting 3 cords of wood


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_razz:



Right back at cha good buddy...:msp_razz:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Being a Canadian it happens to me more often, 6-7 times I can think of right off the top of my head. If I have won a bid on eBay for an item that is located in the US most of the time there is no shipping listed in the auction but some times there is. The ones that have shipping charges listed really can`t be trusted. Seems they base it on a shipping calculator that is not really accurate and they usually come up with an extra needed to ship the item to me.Some of these sellers are on the up and up but others are a bit shady and I know basically what it costs to ship an item currently. Some of these sellers would like to have some extra money to cover their costs of making a trip to the post office to mail off the parcel. The excuse of messing up charges on their eBay add is one I hear quite often, if you don`t want to pay any extra you can go to eBay and make the seller honour the contract. If it goes that route you may find a few pieces missing than you thought you would be getting, or you could just ask for a refund.



Yeah I know how that works...I also went into his feedback log and checked on several 670s he sold a short time ago...all shipped for $22.00........in all fairness none had bars and this saw had perhaps a 20" B&C but I don't think it costs an extra $10.00 to ship a bar with a saw. He said he'd ship it but would let me know the difference...he seems on the up and up with 2163 transactions and 100.0 percent positive feedback......I really don't want to pay a $100.00 or more for this saw that is in reality worth $50 and then only to an obscure Jonsereds nut who needs parts!!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Right back at cha good buddy...:msp_razz:



Dont make fun of john, he cant help that he likes the smell of a 500lbs womans body odor!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dont make fun of john, he cant help that he likes the smell of a 500lbs womans body odor!



Hmm.. Now that I think about it, they dont stink that bad! :bad_smelly:


----------



## sefh3

Robin
I would stick to your guns. If he had a fixed shipping of $22 than that's all he should get. I should have done his research prior to posting a fixed shipping price. I wouldn't pay anymore than what he listed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dont make fun of john, he cant help that he likes the smell of a 500lbs womans body odor!



That`s just too funny.....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s just too funny.....



Have you seen the new forum that Woodchuck'r put up? 
#############


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Have you seen the new forum that Woodchuck'r put up?
> #############



oops http://#############/showthread.php?91-Great-to-see&p=1645&posted=1#post1645


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ChainsawmanXX said:


> oops http://#############/showthread.php?91-Great-to-see&p=1645&posted=1#post1645



wooahhh Darin must be blocking the site from AS? 
Saw ***** -com


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I know how that works...I also went into his feedback log and checked on several 670s he sold a short time ago...all shipped for $22.00........in all fairness none had bars and this saw had perhaps a 20" B&C but I don't think it costs an extra $10.00 to ship a bar with a saw. He said he'd ship it but would let me know the difference...he seems on the up and up with 2163 transactions and 100.0 percent positive feedback......I really don't want to pay a $100.00 or more for this saw that is in reality worth $50 and then only to an obscure Jonsereds nut who needs parts!!!!!



I am a Pioneer collector and have often paid above and beyond what a certain part or piece is wirth but if you really want it then you gots to pay. Many of my NOS pieces I have acquired especially from eBay have been overpriced especially once shipping and handling was added in.However I wanted the pieces so I paid. I also agree though, that if a seller lists a shipping price on the auction site then the item should be shipped for the price listed, if the seller made the mistake they should eat that mistake and make shure they don`t make it again. As you stated he got more from you than anyone else was willing to give him for that sorry lot of parts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> wooahhh Darin must be blocking the site from AS?
> Saw ***** -com



Yep, looks like it is blocked, I will check it out off site.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, looks like it is blocked, I will check it out off site.



Its a nice site. 
Im overdue for a haircut, so Im gonna go get it today!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dont make fun of john, he cant help that he likes the smell of a 500lbs womans body odor!



I am going to tell the OL what you said! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am going to tell the OL what you said! :msp_sneaky:



I doubt she weighs 500 lbs....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I am going to tell the OL what you said! :msp_sneaky:



Does that mean no more lasanga?  
Lol shes def not 500lbs, I probably weigh more then she does!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Does that mean no more lasanga?
> Lol shes def not 500lbs, I probably weigh more then she does!



I wouldn't bet on getting any food out of her now!  If you do you may not want to eat it?


----------



## tbone75

Ron is causing me trouble! Now that these knives and forks are looking good! The OL says I want some of them too! Now where am I going to find any forks like these? Never seen any for sale! Dang you Ron :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Ok I have a question??? I have been watching a saw on ebay...the saw was not in very good shape,old obsolete...E ign with no spark..NLA but It did have a couple parts that wanted and that were in good shape. So I came home from the shop near the end of the auction.....2 bids were down and one automatic bid from the lead guy $20.50 was the high bid...so I looked it over and where it complimented several saws I have, the Capt'n and I decided to aquire this item. Shipping was listed at $22.00 at the top under the add and bid results but way down at the bottom of the description he stated that he insured and shipped for $32.00 but it was in the more or less dissclaimer about as is, no returns etc. Well the Capt'n and I really wanted this saw so it went down to the last few seconds with still $20.50 as the high bid(reserve not met) ..I bid $75.00 and hoped for the best....the resereve was $69.99 so that is what I paid plus $22.00 shipping for a total of $91.99...quite abit more than I wanted to pay for an unpopular model, obsolete saw with a broken handle and no spark...however that was the deal so as my usual method I paid instantly....so then I get this email back saying he had messed up with the add and there was no way that this saw would shipp from Washington to Maine for $22.00....??? He said he'd ship it but would have to see the cost was........meaning he wanted more $$$ than the bill I had already paid. The Capt'n had an almost imediate response.......I however did not send that along to the guy......has this type of thing happened to any of you before??? I mean it's only $10.00.....but I feel that he is already getting $40 odd dollars more than anyone else would pay (which is his right to set the reserve) and I have already completed my part of the auction and $10 bucks in my pocket is just the same as $10 bucks in his.....opinions????????



I think I would have maybe gone with the Capn't's line. As a matter of principal he ought to be told that you paid for that item expecting the shipping to be what he had it set as. As far as Ebay rules, there is no way yo should have to pay more than what he had it advertised as, not your fault he didn't figure the shipping right. He has to ship it to you at the price you paid, that was the add.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I wouldn't bet on getting any food out of her now!  If you do you may not want to eat it?



"speacial brownies?"


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> "speacial brownies?"



You may need to cut a hole in the floor of that truck? LOL Rest areas aren't that close together LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Did someone say "special brownies"?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Did someone say "special brownies"?



Yep....EX-LAX


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Ron is causing me trouble! Now that these knives and forks are looking good! The OL says I want some of them too! Now where am I going to find any forks like these? Never seen any for sale! Dang you Ron :hmm3grin2orange:



No Problem..I can get you some...but you may have to wait..awhile.....like a hundred years!!!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You may need to cut a hole in the floor of that truck? LOL Rest areas aren't that close together LOL




 

we usually just sit between the tires! 




jimdad07 said:


> Did someone say "special brownies"?


 Yesss jim, speacial brownies! The ones with the speacial grass! Lol jk


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> we usually just sit between the tires!
> 
> 
> 
> Yesss jim, speacial brownies! The ones with the speacial grass! Lol jk



Make sure you aim the right way!  70 mph may be tricky?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Make sure you aim the right way!  70 mph may be tricky?



Oppps! 
Dang there goes 70 bucks to was the truck!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Oppps!
> Dang there goes 70 bucks to was the truck!



*wash


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Just stopped at a pawn shop, I seen a pretty beat up 610 yella saw. I looked at the price tag and walllkked away! 
Anyone wanna guess the price?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Just stopped at a pawn shop, I seen a pretty beat up 610 yella saw. I looked at the price tag and walllkked away!
> Anyone wanna guess the price?



100.00 ?


----------



## tbone75

The OL got this out to show me.A fork she got from her Grand Mother's stuff they were taking to auction.I had forgot she had it. LOL Not sure what the handle is on it?Not wood?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> 100.00 ?



Double that!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Double that!



Should I have bought them 2 runners for 50 bucks? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The OL got this out to show me.A fork she got from her Grand Mother's stuff they were taking to auction.I had forgot she had it. LOL Not sure what the handle is on it?Not wood?



I got one like that.
i think the handle is bakalite.


----------



## tbone75

Ron 2 knives and one fork ready to polish!!! Working one fork #2


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got one like that.
> i think the handle is bakalite.



Yes! That is what that stuff is! I forgot all about the crappy stuff. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron these forks from around the late 1800's?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron these forks from around the late 1800's?



i really dont forking know ?? LOL !!!
i collect them at yardsales and flea markets.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> i really dont forking know ?? LOL !!!
> i collect them at yardsales and flea markets.



Well you fork head your suppose to know these things :hmm3grin2orange: If they keep going like this they will be heading home Tuesday!


----------



## dancan

I'm glad your not being meen .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Well you fork head your suppose to know these things :hmm3grin2orange: If they keep going like this they will be heading home Tuesday!



Dont rush,,you cant rush quality


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont rush,,you cant rush quality



I don't rush LOL How long I had these things? LOL Got to say they are looking good!


----------



## tbone75

No pics till there done now LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm glad your not being meen .



Who?.........Me?


----------



## tbone75

OK....Ron I got on evibay and found the OL some dang forks! Thanks! :msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I tryed the you already have one? She says yes but only one! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I tryed the you already have one? She says yes but only one! LOL



I looked on ebay,they dont sell for much if at all !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> I looked on ebay,they dont sell for much if at all !



Hey ron, Have a choke lever kicking around for a 51 husky?


----------



## diggers_dad

Need some thoughts on a Wild Thing. I ported and muff modded a 42 cc WT about two weeks ago for a friend. It starts great, runs strong, etc... No issues noted at first. Now he tells me at about 1/2 tank through of steady cutting the saw loses power and won't cut full speed. It just bogs down when he gives it throttle. If it cools a few minutes it's right back in the game and ready to rock. 

I'm thinking an ignition coil, but since I'm new to porting is there something else I'm overlooking?


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ron, Have a choke lever kicking around for a 51 husky?



Remind me in a couple days when it gets above zero and i can spend 5 min in the shop !!
got 50's and 51's down there someplace.
what else fit ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I looked on ebay,they dont sell for much if at all !



I got 3 of them for 12.00 .Cheap enough to keep her happy! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> Need some thoughts on a Wild Thing. I ported and muff modded a 42 cc WT about two weeks ago for a friend. It starts great, runs strong, etc... No issues noted at first. Now he tells me at about 1/2 tank through of steady cutting the saw loses power and won't cut full speed. It just bogs down when he gives it throttle. If it cools a few minutes it's right back in the game and ready to rock.
> 
> I'm thinking an ignition coil, but since I'm new to porting is there something else I'm overlooking?



Have you thought of possible vapor locking? I am not sure how those saws vent, but maybe you have a possible blockage. Maybe also check the spark plug. You maybe on track with the coil, but I would try the others first.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ron, Have a choke lever kicking around for a 51 husky?



I don't know if this one I have has one or not? I will look tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

Marc that dang box ever show up?


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> need some thoughts on a wild thing. I ported and muff modded a 42 cc wt about two weeks ago for a friend. It starts great, runs strong, etc... No issues noted at first. Now he tells me at about 1/2 tank through of steady cutting the saw loses power and won't cut full speed. It just bogs down when he gives it throttle. If it cools a few minutes it's right back in the game and ready to rock.
> 
> I'm thinking an ignition coil, but since i'm new to porting is there something else i'm overlooking?



it would have nothing to do with porting in itself, more likely to be a bad coil or a blocked tank vent. My caps lock is stuck on and i can`t get lower case to work, will need a new keyboard tomorrow.

LOL,...I SEE THE SITE IS CHANGING MY CAPITAL LETTERS FOR LOWER CASE AUTOMATICALLY....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Have you thought of possible vapor locking? I am not sure how those saws vent, but maybe you have a possible blockage. Maybe also check the spark plug. You maybe on track with the coil, but I would try the others first.



I'm not sure how they vent, either? Actually, I don't know IF they vent. Wait a minute, yes I do - it's through the gas cap. I'll check that. I had also thought about the spark plug. It's new, but that doesn't always mean it's good. Those were just the tips I was looking for. Got any more?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Remind me in a couple days when it gets above zero and i can spend 5 min in the shop !!
> got 50's and 51's down there someplace.
> what else fit ??




50's all that I know of? Its a longer choke. 






tbone75 said:


> I don't know if this one I have has one or not? I will look tomorrow.



Thanks john


----------



## jimdad07

I think I said the other night that this thread takes some funny turns. I come in from the shop tonight expecting the usual Husky Sucks and Stihls blow talk we normally sling back and forth, Macs are yella, Johnny's red...and so on. I can honestly say that I was not expecting the talk to turn to tableware. My hat is off to John and to Ron for making a topic like forks entertaining. I am almost speechless


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Marc that dang box ever show up?



Still no box and PO is closed Monday. That's why I rushed to get Jerry's box on the way to Canada yesterday. I didn't know how much free time I'll have this week.



pioneerguy600 said:


> it would have nothing to do with porting in itself, more likely to be a bad coil or a blocked tank vent. My caps lock is stuck on and i can`t get lower case to work, will need a new keyboard tomorrow.



That was a lot of what I was wondering. I didn't know if the porting would actually increase the temp around the engine or not. I've heard that it will increase it and I've heard it will decrease the heat. It seemed to me it would tend to lower the temp since it could breathe so much better. 

I was afraid something in the port work would have caused the problem, your reply eases my concerns a lot, thanks. 

I told him to run it like he stole it because it was the most radical I've opened one up and it's a Strato to boot. I wanted to see what problems I might encounter. He's been holding up his end of the deal!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Marc, my guess would be on coil? Maybe base gasket?


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> I think I said the other night that this thread takes some funny turns. I come in from the shop tonight expecting the usual Husky Sucks and Stihls blow talk we normally sling back and forth, Macs are yella, Johnny's red...and so on. I can honestly say that I was not expecting the talk to turn to tableware. My hat is off to John and to Ron for making a topic like forks entertaining. I am almost speechless



Yeah, now let's talk about how to arrange those forks on the table so one is able to present oneself as a person with good etiquette and table manners. I never know which fork is which?!?!?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Still no box and PO is closed Monday. That's why I rushed to get Jerry's box on the way to Canada yesterday. I didn't know how much free time I'll have this week.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a lot of what I was wondering. I didn't know if the porting would actually increase the temp around the engine or not. I've heard that it will increase it and I've heard it will decrease the heat. It seemed to me it would tend to lower the temp since it could breathe so much better.
> 
> I was afraid something in the port work would have caused the problem, your reply eases my concerns a lot, thanks.
> 
> I told him to run it like he stole it because it was the most radical I've opened one up and it's a Strato to boot. I wanted to see what problems I might encounter. He's been holding up his end of the deal!



Can't understand what happen to that other box? May have to do some checking on it?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Yeah, now let's talk about how to arrange those forks on the table so one is able to present oneself as a person with good etiquette and table manners. I never know which fork is which?!?!?



These only have 3 tines LOL They are as old as Ron and Jerry + me put together!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> These only have 3 tines LOL They are as old as Ron and Jerry + me put together!



:msp_scared:

I guess you ought to call them stoneware then...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Yeah, now let's talk about how to arrange those forks on the table so one is able to present oneself as a person with good etiquette and table manners. I never know which fork is which?!?!?



Just do like Ron! Eat with your hands! :jester:


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Marc, my guess would be on coil? Maybe base gasket?



Have you checked your PM's Jacob? I sent some pics of the Shinny.

I don't think the base gasket would do that. This problem only occurs after a lengthy run time in wood. I would think the base gasket would be more of a problem cold than hot. Of course, those little things don't have gaskets, it's a clam-shell. I put it together with 3 bond and did a vac check before assembly. 

Gas cap and spark plug will be where I start. It's nice to have someone to bounce ideas off of.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Watching ax men, gotta keep up with itso I can critisize


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> These only have 3 tines LOL They are as old as Ron and Jerry + me put together!



Nah, they can't be *THAT* old!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Just do like Ron! Eat with your hands! :jester:



Not a chance. I know where my hands have been!!!!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Not a chance. I know where my hands have been!!!!



Oh yes! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Near as I can find out the forks are from the 1860s?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Marc Pm sent back


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> Have you checked your PM's Jacob? I sent some pics of the Shinny.
> 
> I don't think the base gasket would do that. This problem only occurs after a lengthy run time in wood. I would think the base gasket would be more of a problem cold than hot. Of course, those little things don't have gaskets, it's a clam-shell. I put it together with 3 bond and did a vac check before assembly.
> 
> Gas cap and spark plug will be where I start. It's nice to have someone to bounce ideas off of.



That's the best part of being here, always some good advice.

I had fun tonight putting the ms260 back together. The first issue was somehow I lost the key for the flywheel key-way. So in the name of production I made a sharpie mark on the crankshaft and line the keyways up that way and tightened the heck out of the flywheel. The next thing to go wrong was after I got the p+c back together and tried turning the flywheel to spin the crank, something was binding. I thought aw $#!%, took the p+c off again thinking that maybe there was a problem there...nope, I put the worm gear in upside down for the oiler, :bang:. After all of that we are back on track. Hopefully finish it tomorrow night.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Watching ax men, gotta keep up with itso I can critisize



I'm doing my part also, watching it too. Kind of funny when someone drops a tree on a truck, as long as it's not my truck.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> That's the best part of being here, always some good advice.
> 
> I had fun tonight putting the ms260 back together. The first issue was somehow I lost the key for the flywheel key-way. So in the name of production I made a sharpie mark on the crankshaft and line the keyways up that way and tightened the heck out of the flywheel. The next thing to go wrong was after I got the p+c back together and tried turning the flywheel to spin the crank, something was binding. I thought aw $#!%, took the p+c off again thinking that maybe there was a problem there...nope, I put the worm gear in upside down for the oiler, :bang:. After all of that we are back on track. Hopefully finish it tomorrow night.



Don't feel bad, I've tore down the same 021 so many times I can now do it blindfolded. One day I'll get it right!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> I'm doing my part also, watching it too. Kind of funny when someone drops a tree on a truck, as long as it's not my truck.



::thumbsup::::thumbsup::


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Don't feel bad, I've tore down the same 021 so many times I can now do it blindfolded. One day I'll get it right!



The first 021 I did was no fun at all! The next 2 weren't as bad. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Every body ok out there?


----------



## tbone75

Everyone go to bed? Or is Jacob stihl stinking?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Everyone go to bed? Or is Jacob stihl stinking?



I had thought that every one had gone to bed, just not as busy in here tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Keeping watch but really have little to say, had the 064 running this evening but it was far too cold to go out cutting, also got to go looking for some big wood to put it in.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keeping watch but really have little to say, had the 064 running this evening but it was far too cold to go out cutting, also got to go looking for some big wood to put it in.



You don't need to hurry!Wait till it warms up some! LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys have a good day tomorrow.I think I better lay down.


----------



## jimdad07

Night John, about that time for me as well. You guys have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Everyone go to bed? Or is Jacob stihl stinking?



I was stinking, I forgot to put deodorant on this morning! 
Squeky clean after my shower, for a minute there I thought I might of smelled worse then that husky?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> you guys have a good day tomorrow.i think i better lay down.



night ,john


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> night john, about that time for me as well. You guys have a good day tomorrow.



nite, jim


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Night John, about that time for me as well. You guys have a good day tomorrow.



Night John, and Jim.


----------



## 8433jeff

Slackers. Hey Randy.


----------



## tbone75

Back up again! :bang: Could be one of them nights?


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jerry....we were talking about wood splitters the other night. Over in the "Western Mass GTG" thread are some pics of that Super Split brand I was talking about....they can be dangerous...that one broke an ol fella's leg just getting it off the truck it seems!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Oh I forgot........Slackers are Stihl Slacking I see!!!!


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackers ! How you guys gonna get anything done from under the covers ?


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!!!! Mornin Dan......


----------



## dancan

Morning , was dewatering the dog , a brisk 2º out there this am .


----------



## Cantdog

Just about 0 here with a pretty stiff breeze......


----------



## dancan

BRRRR ,I'm at the shshshshshshop , it's aaaaabout fffffive dddddddegrees in here , the kkkkkkkey board is kkkkkold .


----------



## Cantdog

Brrrr that's a bad way to start the week!!!! My shop should be around 60 right now........I filled the Free Flow around 5:30 last night but there should be plenty of coals left to pick back up......by 8:00AM the sun is up enough to shine in my southside windows and that will bump the temp 10 degrees in a half an hour on a nice clear day....


----------



## dancan

I could have left the furnace on over the weekend but the R value of cinder block walls with cracks in it means that $$$ goes up the stack and I wouldn't be here to enjoy it LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

I know what you mean.....when I have a large or steady shop work I'll turn the furnace on set at 60 and still run the Free Flow this works well as the furnace takes over at night or week ends..but when I'm jobbing in and out or working on my own stuff I just rely on the Free Flow which will do the job but requires steady attention. The problem with my shop is that it is loaded with cast iron machines and and an insulated cement floor so if you let it get cold it takes three days to bring everything back up to temp. So the Free Flow runs 24/7 this time of yr.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Back up again! :bang: Could be one of them nights?



Hope you rest well John.



dancan said:


> ZZZSlackers ! How you guys gonna get anything done from under the covers ?



I was formulating a plan........



dancan said:


> BRRRR ,I'm at the shshshshshshop , it's aaaaabout fffffive dddddddegrees in here , the kkkkkkkey board is kkkkkold .



My plan is warmer than you're plan.

It's 55 here with a breeze. Feels like a heat wave compared to your place. Yikes! 5 degrees! You're more of a man than I am!


----------



## diggers_dad

Off to work. Hope ya'll have a good morning!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.My cat alarm went off a little while ago. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Hey !! it's almost warmed up to zero !!
was 4 below a bit ago.
havta bring in more wood today  i just donnwanna open the door !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Its 27 degrees here  
Were suppose to get snow here, sure hope not! Loading today, with a load going to oklahoma city (missed ya mark :/)


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> ZZZSlackers ! How you guys gonna get anything done from under the covers ?


It was 2:18am here when you posted that, of course I was snoozing dreamin of stihls


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! it's almost warmed up to zero !!
> was 4 below a bit ago.
> havta bring in more wood today  i just donnwanna open the door !!



The heat wave is heading your way. LOL Going up to 40 here today!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

John, that really sounds good right now. I'm not very productive in these temps.


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> John, that really sounds good right now. I'm not very productive in these temps.



I try not to even go outside when its that cold!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> It was 2:18am here when you posted that, of course I was snoozing dreamin of stihls



Bet you had that Husky in bed with you didn't you! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

About ready to go do some forkin around! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Bet you had that Husky in bed with you didn't you! :hmm3grin2orange:





Shhhhh, couldnt bring myself to keeping it in the cold  
P.S morning wood, plus chainsaw equals no good 




tbone75 said:


> About ready to go do some forkin around! LOL


 Better then spoonin huh?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Shhhhh, couldnt bring myself to keeping it in the cold
> P.S morning wood, plus chainsaw equals no good
> 
> 
> 
> Better then spoonin huh?



Careful with that saw!have to call you stubby :hmm3grin2orange: I would say something about spoons but it may bite me in the arse!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> About ready to go do some forkin around! LOL




Good luck.....be forking careful....you could fork yourself...and that would surely forking hurt!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Good luck.....be forking careful....you could fork yourself...and that would surely forking hurt!!!!!



After all that now he will be all forked up today.....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Careful with that saw!have to call you stubby :hmm3grin2orange: I would say something about spoons but it may bite me in the arse!



It doesnt have a chain dont worry... That pokin from the dawgs hurts though! 
I applaude you john for taking all that time to fix up them forks for meeeaaan old ron


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Just found out that where we have to load is up on top of a mountain with 50mph and blowing snow....


----------



## jerrycmorrow

maybe you can get on the boxing crew. let some of them young bucks do the loading. oh wait! never mind.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jerrycmorrow said:


> maybe you can get on the boxing crew. let some of them young bucks do the loading. oh wait! never mind.



 I am the young buck!! 
Not looking forward to today, ill get a picture of the snow in a second


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Still coming down, this is lowland snow... Up in the mountains itll be bad.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

stay hydrated. be sure and take "warm up" breaks. 50mph winds can radically affect the wind chill factor. here's some numbers

50 mph wind speed 
air temp/wind chill
40/26
35/19
30/12
25/4
20/-3
15/-10
10/-17
for every 5* difference in air temp the wind chill has a 7* difference.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jerrycmorrow said:


> stay hydrated. be sure and take "warm up" breaks. 50mph winds can radically affect the wind chill factor. here's some numbers
> 
> 50 mph wind speed
> air temp/wind chill
> 40/26
> 35/19
> 30/12
> 25/4
> 20/-3
> 15/-10
> 10/-17
> for every 5* difference in air temp the wind chill has a 7* difference.



Thanks jerry!  
I usually dont take much breaks when loading, I keep moving to stay warm


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thanks jerry!
> I usually dont take much breaks when loading, I keep moving to stay warm



Get us a pic from up on top! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Taking a forking break from forking around.Got the buffer set up and ready to do some forking buffing.Should be be forking pics after bit? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good luck.....be forking careful....you could fork yourself...and that would surely forking hurt!!!!!



Got to be careful forking buffing! I could get forked bad!Them forks are forking pointy!


----------



## tbone75

When I get done forking around with these forks and knives.I need to do some knife sheath work.Got 4 or 5 of them to do.Still need to get some knives made too!Just have to find a way to do it without hurting my back standing there grinding?Need some kind of chair to sit on?Just a little scared to sit in front of that grinder! Bad enough standing in front of that monster! LOL Maybe you guys have some ideas on a good way to do it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

John,...you better stop forking around.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some forking c,...er...I mean its really cold outside today, want to do some saw testing in wood but its really cold on the fingers.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some forking c,...er...I mean its really cold outside today, want to do some saw testing in wood but its really cold on the fingers.



That saw can forking wait till its warmer! LOL I am done forking around.Time to get forking! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Problem is,..there`s 7 saws sitting now waiting for testing in some wood, some just got new bars and chain since getting rebuilds. I cookie cut up my test log more than a month ago and still have not found another big one, got to go to the woods and find another big one....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

John,..did you ever cut or sand up a piece of that wood I sent you? I thought it was a type of teak.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Problem is,..there`s 7 saws sitting now waiting for testing in some wood, some just got new bars and chain since getting rebuilds. I cookie cut up my test log more than a month ago and still have not found another big one, got to go to the woods and find another big one....LOL



They can all forking wait! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

*Cold is...*

Cold is when:


The thermostat in the shop shows an error and has to be brought into the house to warm up before it works.
The low temp fluorescent shop lighting barely lights.
WD-40 will not come out of the can.
Your electric drill will not turn without help.

Yep, it's cold. Getting better now, it's 20 degrees out and will be warmer by tomorrow.

:smile-big:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mill_wannabe said:


> Cold is when:
> 
> 
> The thermostat in the shop shows an error and has to be brought into the house to warm up before it works.
> The low temp fluorescent shop lighting barely lights.
> WD-40 will not come out of the can.
> Your electric drill will not turn without help.
> 
> Yep, it's cold. Getting better now, it's 20 degrees out and will be warmer by tomorrow.
> 
> :smile-big:



Cold is when 10W30 will not pour out of a can, that was how oil came back in 1969 when I overwintered on Ellesmere.


----------



## roncoinc

I cant forking take it anymore !!!


JOHN !!! CUT IT OUT !!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cold is when 10W30 will not pour out of a can, that was how oil came back in 1969 when I overwintered on Ellesmere.



No that is way way worse than cold! That is just plain nuts!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

OK.........Ron I think I am done forking around?Tell me what you think? I wish I could smooth the metal up.But wouldn't be much left.Don't look to bad for 150 years old LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK.........Ron I think I am done forking around?Tell me what you think? I wish I could smooth the metal up.But wouldn't be much left.Don't look to bad for 150 years old LOL



:jawdrop:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> :jawdrop:



Is that a good :jawdrop: ? Or a bad :jawdrop: ?


----------



## Cantdog

Stunning!!!!..... John nice job....ol Ron will probably put on weight like all git out just trying use them as much as he can!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Stunning!!!!..... John nice job....ol Ron will probably put on weight like all git out just trying use them as much as he can!!!!!



Thanks! Must be good coming from a pro wood worker! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I hope he like likes them! The knives are very sharp and wrapped in bubble wrap in the box! heading home tomorrow


----------



## diggers_dad

Nice work on the knives and forks John.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

excellent work john! very impressive. chic but understated. simple but beautiful.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Is that a good :jawdrop: ? Or a bad :jawdrop: ?



That was a good one 

should have checked them out real good and see if maybe a JM on one of them someplace,initials of a former owner 
you did say about 150 yrs old !


----------



## roncoinc

I'll be able to stab my peas again !! LOL !!

John,i asked if that the wood from the thin pieces or the thick chunk ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That was a good one
> 
> should have checked them out real good and see if maybe a JM on one of them someplace,initials of a former owner
> you did say about 150 yrs old !



Now you watch what you`re sayin ya old geezer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ya did a good job fixin up old Ron`s iron, hope he don`t cut himself on those sharp knives, I know he will stick himself with the forks....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'll be able to stab my peas again !! LOL !!
> 
> John,i asked if that the wood from the thin pieces or the thick chunk ??



That Cherry flooring board.Got them all out of that one thin board! You should have no problem stabbing peas!Very pointy LOL You can read a little something on the small knife.I could see something on the back of one fork but can't make it out?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Now Ron is going to call me a meenie.....LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> That was a good one
> 
> should have checked them out real good and see if maybe a JM on one of them someplace,initials of a former owner
> you did say about 150 yrs old !





pioneerguy600 said:


> Now you watch what you`re sayin ya old geezer.



Now that right there is good forking humor LOL !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now Ron is going to call me a meenie.....LOL



You know he will! LOL Them knives will shave you! LOL I poked my finger with one fork!OUCH! Ron better be careful :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Now that right there is good forking humor LOL !



I was a little slow on catching that JM :hmm3grin2orange: Jerry you can say Ron was meen first! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I tore into this 111i. :msp_scared: Took a little prying to get the jug off.Crank is almost froze up.So far I can't get the clutch off?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had a slight scare running the 064 this afternoon. Had it running real nice cutting up some big dry hardwood, made 5 real fast cuts then all hell broke loose and I immediately shut er down and headed for the shop. It seemed to have lost compression but still turned over smoothly. Pulled the muffler off right away,...phewww ,..no scoring or marks on the piston.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I tore into this 111i. :msp_scared: Took a little prying to get the jug off.Crank is almost froze up.So far I can't get the clutch off?



What`s up with it, full of water?


----------



## Jon1212

Just went out, and checked for mail.....................nope, still no boxes here.........:msp_sad:


----------



## 8433jeff

No mail in the US today, no clue what goes on in Kaliforneeia, the republic (hehe) thereof...


----------



## Jon1212

8433jeff said:


> No mail in the US today, no clue what goes on in Kaliforneeia, the republic (hehe) thereof...



You are correct about the USPS, however I have UPS, and FedEx(aka. television chuckers) to look out for............it's all pointless though, because nobody ever sends me anything:msp_sad::frown:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now Ron is going to call me a meenie.....LOL



"OLD" meeenie !!!!!!! :msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What`s up with it, full of water?



Yep its been wet.Jug looks fine and piston if I can get it off the rod? Crank case looks OK down inside too.May need a crank for it? :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> You are correct about the USPS, however I have UPS, and FedEx(aka. television chuckers) to look out for............it's all pointless though, because nobody ever sends me anything:msp_sad::frown:



I will send you a box full of ???? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> "OLD" meeenie !!!!!!! :msp_wink:



Yupp,...I knew that was coming.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had a slight scare running the 064 this afternoon. Had it running real nice cutting up some big dry hardwood, made 5 real fast cuts then all hell broke loose and I immediately shut er down and headed for the shop. It seemed to have lost compression but still turned over smoothly. Pulled the muffler off right away,...phewww ,..no scoring or marks on the piston.



What happen? Or do you know yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What happen? Or do you know yet?



Yeah, found it in 2-3 mins, what would you check next?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yupp,...I knew that was coming.....LOL



Yep....He had to do it. LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, found it in 2-3 mins, what would you check next?



Circlip on wrist pin?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, found it in 2-3 mins, what would you check next?



Compression test first.If its low pull the muffler see what it looks like.If that looks good vac. test it.


----------



## jimdad07

John you do some great work. Those came out awesome. Ron will really enjoy those.


----------



## jimdad07

Making up for some of the Huskys that have invaded my shop with today's freebie. I fixed a heater for a guy today who had this Stihl collecting dust in his garage. We got to talking saws and I mentioned to him that I collect saws and if he ever wanted to sell that Stihl under his bench to let me know. I came back in with a boiler bleeder key for him and he was holding up the saw. He says "It's all yours, I haven't used it in over 10 years, it threw the chain and I didn't want to mess with it." I says "You sure?", he says, "I think you would get more use out of it than me." I tried to offer him money for it and told him what it was worth, but he wouldn't hear of it. Now I will have two of them once I get my new p+c for the other one. This one is a runner and the recoil rope is still white, wasn't used much.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess I am different,..I thought I would pull the sparkplug, when I pulled on the plug cap everything was loose under it. The ceramic center of the plug was blown out, hence the low compression.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Making up for some of the Huskys that have invaded my shop with today's freebie. I fixed a heater for a guy today who had this Stihl collecting dust in his garage. We got to talking saws and I mentioned to him that I collect saws and if he ever wanted to sell that Stihl under his bench to let me know. I came back in with a boiler bleeder key for him and he was holding up the saw. He says "It's all yours, I haven't used it in over 10 years, it threw the chain and I didn't want to mess with it." I says "You sure?", he says, "I think you would get more use out of it than me." I tried to offer him money for it and told him what it was worth, but he wouldn't hear of it. Now I will have two of them once I get my new p+c for the other one. This one is a runner and the recoil rope is still white, wasn't used much.




Real nice 028 you got there Jim.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will send you a box full of ???? :hmm3grin2orange:



And i'm sure you would have no problem filling a BOX FULL OF IT .. 
heheeeheeehheeeeeeee...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess I am different,..I thought I would pull the sparkplug, when I pulled on the plug cap everything was loose under it. The ceramic center of the plug was blown out, hence the low compression.



Never had a plug do that? But I would have found it doing a compression test! I think? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And i'm sure you would have no problem filling a BOX FULL OF IT ..
> heheeeheeehheeeeeeee...



Me?....No problem at all! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

After removing the plug I found the electrode missing so I pulled the jug off to make shure the electrode was not down inside the crankcase. It was not down in there so after checking real closely visually and with a magnet I put it all back together. A new plug and it was back in business, took it back out and made a dozen or so more cuts,..all was well....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never had a plug do that? But I would have found it doing a compression test! I think? LOL



LOL,...didn`t need to do a comp test,...I knew it was low and after checking the piston through the exhaust port the next step was to remove the sparkplug.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Me?....No problem at all! :hmm3grin2orange:



Johnnnn,...Ron is beeing meeen.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Johnnnn,...Ron is beeing meeen.



Yes he is! Told me I full of chit! LOL


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Johnnnn,...Ron is beeing meeen.



Hello Mr. Pot, I'd like to introduce you to Mr. Kettle.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yes he is! Told me I full of chit! LOL



Your Nutty Buddy,,i didnt say that !!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Hello Mr. Pot, I'd like to introduce you to Mr. Kettle.



You sound like your fuller than me? If you can fill a kettle! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Johnnnn,...Ron is beeing meeen.



It's the meds ! honest.!

:msp_unsure: wait,,,,i'm out,,,what excuse now ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fella's cold as heck here! 

Got up there and couldnt get to residence, roads were snowed up pretty bad.. and couldnt get into the house 
So we have to go back tomorrow. Got my hair cut though!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your Nutty Buddy,,i didnt say that !!



:hmm3grin2orange: You said I would have no trouble filling a box full of it? So I must be full of it? :hmm3grin2orange: But I did agree! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's the meds ! honest.!
> 
> :msp_unsure: wait,,,,i'm out,,,what excuse now ??



:msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> It's the meds ! honest.!
> 
> :msp_unsure: wait,,,,i'm out,,,what excuse now ??



That`s it......you`re being yourself.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys are all wound up tonight!


----------



## tbone75

So how do you like the 064 Jerry? Is it close to a 066?


----------



## tbone75

Nephew just called me to say he has another MS180 for me. LOL Have no idea whats wrong with it? But that makes 2 now!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> So how do you like the 064 Jerry? Is it close to a 066?



It needs to break in yet, its close to my 066 poly wheel flat tops, ported the same but the crankcase volume of the 064 is less so I took the transfers up two more degrees and that woke it up. This was its first run with the transfers raised and the plug blew out, hope that don`t happen again at WOT, really thought it was something serious.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It needs to break in yet, its close to my 066 poly wheel flat tops, ported the same but the crankcase volume of the 064 is less so I took the transfers up two more degrees and that woke it up. This was its first run with the transfers raised and the plug blew out, hope that don`t happen again at WOT, really thought it was something serious.



It would have me crap my pants after all that work! LOL If its close to your 066! WOW!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Glad it was just a plug. You have been at it pretty hard with that saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nephew just called me to say he has another MS180 for me. LOL Have no idea whats wrong with it? But that makes 2 now!



They any good?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> It needs to break in yet, its close to my 066 poly wheel flat tops, ported the same but the crankcase volume of the 064 is less so I took the transfers up two more degrees and that woke it up. This was its first run with the transfers raised and the plug blew out, hope that don`t happen again at WOT, really thought it was something serious.



Probly didnt like the flavor of that one and spit it out !!.
try an orange sherbert flavored plug next 
git em at the steel dealers


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It would have me crap my pants after all that work! LOL If its close to your 066! WOW!!!!!!



When it breaks in,..around 8-10 tanks it should pull even with my 066`s. I didn`t crap my pants but did have a anxious couple of mins til I got the muffler off, it was tuned for 12900 so very conservative for a ported saw.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> They any good?



I've never run one but I know a few guys that has them and that's what they cut their firewood with. Kind of small but they really like them. 

I put fresh mix in that new to me 028 Super, it fired up on the fourth pull and it is tuned to near perfection. Spools up perfectly, very quickly and very smoothly with no bogging. It is running a tad rich which is how I prefer to run my saws. I can't believe the guy gave it to me, especially after I told him what they are going for in ebay. Have to love when the morning starts like that, and a Monday no less.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They any good?



He said they look good? Don't know whats wrong with them if anything? Hope he gets them over here soon?


----------



## roncoinc

John !! i gotta find some spoons to match the knives and forks !!
maybe ask Jerry if he has any left from when he was a kid,,and moby richard was a sardine 
You ask him,,i have been a tad bit meen..:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> When it breaks in,..around 8-10 tanks it should pull even with my 066`s. I didn`t crap my pants but did have a anxious couple of mins til I got the muffler off, it was tuned for 12900 so very conservative for a ported saw.



Thank God it wasn't cleansing time in the big woods yet :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> I've never run one but I know a few guys that has them and that's what they cut their firewood with. Kind of small but they really like them.
> 
> I put fresh mix in that new to me 028 Super, it fired up on the fourth pull and it is tuned to near perfection. Spools up perfectly, very quickly and very smoothly with no bogging. It is running a tad rich which is how I prefer to run my saws. I can't believe the guy gave it to me, especially after I told him what they are going for in ebay. Have to love when the morning starts like that, and a Monday no less.




Nice!!! Happy Monday!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Glad it was just a plug. You have been at it pretty hard with that saw.



Its been a lot of fun, have run 5 different port setups on it with each jug ported for different characteristics, as it now sits it will be happy running 32-36" bars in softwood , more happy running 25-30" bars in hardwood, it pulls real steady and will improve with run time. Much easier to replace the plug than to do all the porting again.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I've never run one but I know a few guys that has them and that's what they cut their firewood with. Kind of small but they really like them.
> 
> I put fresh mix in that new to me 028 Super, it fired up on the fourth pull and it is tuned to near perfection. Spools up perfectly, very quickly and very smoothly with no bogging. It is running a tad rich which is how I prefer to run my saws. I can't believe the guy gave it to me, especially after I told him what they are going for in ebay. Have to love when the morning starts like that, and a Monday no less.



You did OK Jim! To bad it wasen't a Husky LOL otstir:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When it breaks in,..around 8-10 tanks it should pull even with my 066`s. I didn`t crap my pants but did have a anxious couple of mins til I got the muffler off, it was tuned for 12900 so very conservative for a ported saw.



 I am going to have some big time fun with that saw!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> When it breaks in,..around 8-10 tanks it should pull even with my 066`s. I didn`t crap my pants but did have a anxious couple of mins til I got the muffler off, it was tuned for 12900 so very conservative for a ported saw.



Very odd...never had a plug do that......would definately be an eye opener on a newly put together saw!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Probly didnt like the flavor of that one and spit it out !!.
> try an orange sherbert flavored plug next
> git em at the steel dealers



LOL,...I will pass on that one and put a real Stihl plug in it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its been a lot of fun, have run 5 different port setups on it with each jug ported for different characteristics, as it now sits it will be happy running 32-36" bars in softwood , more happy running 25-30" bars in hardwood, it pulls real steady and will improve with run time. Much easier to replace the plug than to do all the portring again.....LOL



I have a real nice 25" I can put on it!


----------



## roncoinc

John look at THIS ! 

â˜… NICE ANTIQUE LARGE BRASS SPOON WITH A WOODEN HANDLE â˜… | eBay

to bad it's so long


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You did OK Jim! To bad it wasen't a Husky LOL otstir:



You ought to be pretty happy yourself, you will be getting a Myerized 064 you lucky chit! About the only thing that I think could really compete with that for me would be a Meenyized Dolkita 84cc BB.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Very odd...never had a plug do that......would definately be an eye opener on a newly put together saw!!!!!



New Champion plug, first one for me on a chainsaw, had a lot of them go on my 455HO RA Mk 4 that was running 13-1, that thing spit out plugs almost every run.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John !! i gotta find some spoons to match the knives and forks !!
> maybe ask Jerry if he has any left from when he was a kid,,and moby richard was a sardine
> You ask him,,i have been a tad bit meen..:msp_rolleyes:



You find some just send them down here!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> New Champion plug, first one for me on a chainsaw, had a lot of them go on my 455HO RA Mk 4 that was running 13-1, that thing spit out plugs almost every run.



13-1 will do that! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 13-1 will do that! LOL



Champion actually made plugs for off road that Nunzi found for me that could take the abuse.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John look at THIS !
> 
> â˜… NICE ANTIQUE LARGE BRASS SPOON WITH A WOODEN HANDLE â˜… | eBay
> 
> to bad it's so long



Nice looking! But just way to big. LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You ought to be pretty happy yourself, you will be getting a Myerized 064 you lucky chit! About the only thing that I think could really compete with that for me would be a Meenyized Dolkita 84cc BB.



Amazing what Jerry did with them junk parts!!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Amazing what Jerry did with them junk parts!!



Pretty cool what those guys can do. Give us a little time and we will be able to do the same. We are both getting enough saws under our belts to be delving into heavy modding. I am still only doing mild in and out porting, pretty soon I may try some of the braver methods.


----------



## tbone75

Ron if you find some spoons for me to do.You know what is going to happen to me? The OL is going to say I don't have any! :msp_unsure:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> New Champion plug, first one for me on a chainsaw, had a lot of them go on my 455HO RA Mk 4 that was running 13-1, that thing spit out plugs almost every run.



I never ran anything with more than 10:1 so I guess I never encountered that problem.................LOL My 1942 Sidevalve Harley chopper had a stunning 4 3/4 :1 with iron heads.....but I souped her up and put a set af alum civilian heads on that brought me clear up to 6:1 LOLOL!!!! Didn't go much different..maybe a little...but was louder!!!! AND somewhat shinyer!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,,didnt they make spoons back then to match them knifes and forks ??


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Pretty cool what those guys can do. Give us a little time and we will be able to do the same. We are both getting enough saws under our belts to be delving into heavy modding. I am still only doing mild in and out porting, pretty soon I may try some of the braver methods.



One of these days I will get braver. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I never ran anything with more than 10:1 so I guess I never encountered that problem.................LOL My 1942 Sidevalve Harley chopper had a stunning 4 3/4 :1 with iron heads.....but I souped her up and put a set af alum civilian heads on that brought me clear up to 6:1 LOLOL!!!! Didn't go much different..maybe a little...but was louder!!!! AND somewhat shinyer!!!!



LOL I bet it looked good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I never ran anything with more than 10:1 so I guess I never encountered that problem.................LOL My 1942 Sidevalve Harley chopper had a stunning 4 3/4 :1 with iron heads.....but I souped her up and put a set af alum civilian heads on that brought me clear up to 6:1 LOLOL!!!! Didn't go much different..maybe a little...but was louder!!!! AND somewhat shinyer!!!!



Took some pretty high domed pistons with valve notches to get up there and the block and heads had to be hand scraped to get a tight fit to hoild it all in.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,didnt they make spoons back then to match them knifes and forks ??



Nothing on fleabay?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nothing on fleabay?



Found ONE they wanted $20 for !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Took some pretty high domed pistons with valve notches to get up there and the block and heads had to be hand scraped to get a tight fit to hoild it all in.



My Brother had a 327 he was trying to run 12.5-1.Ran real good about a week at a time LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,didnt they make spoons back then to match them knifes and forks ??



I hate to say this but there was a wooden bucket full of those old wooden handled forks, knives and spoons that sat in the wagon shed for years til a roaming antique dealer happened to spy them one day, he made off with the whole lot of them, around 30 or so for $5. We wuzz glad at the time to see them go.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My Brother had a 327 he was trying to run 12.5-1.Ran real good about a week at a time LOL



Real high compression engines were finniky to run to say the least, spent more time under the hood than driving it....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hate to say this but there was a wooden bucket full of those old wooden handled forks, knives and spoons that sat in the wagon shed for years til a roaming antique dealer happened to spy them one day, he made off with the whole lot of them, around 30 or so for $5. We wuzz glad at the time to see them go.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Real high compression engines were finniky to run to say the least, spent more time under the hood than driving it....LOL



Yep it would run about a week every other month LOL It would fly when it did run!


----------



## sefh3

How's everyone tonight?? Just got home from looking at a house. I'm going to put an offer in the morning. I'm hoping it goes well. Wish the banks would have been open today but hopefully it goes well tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> How's everyone tonight?? Just got home from looking at a house. I'm going to put an offer in the morning. I'm hoping it goes well. Wish the banks would have been open today but hopefully it goes well tomorrow.



I did not realize that you were in the market for a new one, must have missed that. Boy do I have a deal for you....


Everyone on the other side of your computer seems to be doing great today. Talk has gone from forks and knives, to Jerry being old and Ron being meen now I believe talk has turned to high compression engines and how often they break down. We also found out that if Jerry had been cleansing right now, he would have made a terrible mess of himself due to a faulty spark plug. 

Keep posted for more minutes of tonight's "Fight Thread Seminar"


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> How's everyone tonight?? Just got home from looking at a house. I'm going to put an offer in the morning. I'm hoping it goes well. Wish the banks would have been open today but hopefully it goes well tomorrow.



Just a little forking around tonight. LOL Good luck with the house!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep it would run about a week every other month LOL It would fly when it did run!



Mine ran every Friday night til Sunday afternoon, many hours were spent in the shop between Monday til Friday...LOL ...My brother and I could have an engine out and back in running in less than 3 hrs. but the tear down and rebuild could take several evenings. Eventually I had 2 engines built almost identical.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I did not realize that you were in the market for a new one, must have missed that. Boy do I have a deal for you....
> 
> 
> Everyone on the other side of your computer seems to be doing great today. Talk has gone from forks and knives, to Jerry being old and Ron being meen now I believe talk has turned to high compression engines and how often they break down. We also found out that if Jerry had been cleansing right now, he would have made a terrible mess of himself due to a faulty spark plug.
> 
> Keep posted for more minutes of tonight's "Fight Thread Seminar"



Yep! Never know where this thread may go? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I did not realize that you were in the market for a new one, must have missed that. Boy do I have a deal for you....
> 
> 
> Everyone on the other side of your computer seems to be doing great today. Talk has gone from forks and knives, to Jerry being old and Ron being meen now I believe talk has turned to high compression engines and how often they break down. We also found out that if Jerry had been cleansing right now, he would have made a terrible mess of himself due to a faulty spark plug.
> 
> Keep posted for more minutes of tonight's "Fight Thread Seminar"



That`s summing it up....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mine ran every Friday night til Sunday afternoon, many hours were spent in the shop between Monday til Friday...LOL ...My brother and I could have an engine out and back in running in less than 3 hrs. but the tear down and rebuild could take several evenings. Eventually I had 2 engines built almost identical.



Takes a lot of time and money to do that! But it sure is a blast!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> How's everyone tonight?? Just got home from looking at a house. I'm going to put an offer in the morning. I'm hoping it goes well. Wish the banks would have been open today but hopefully it goes well tomorrow.



Good luck,..hope you get it if it`s what you are looking for.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Takes a lot of time and money to do that! But it sure is a blast!!



Kept me broke for 12 years....


----------



## tbone75

That is a very fast swap job on a motor! I have done a lot of that over the years.Not to much any more LOL I have a Nephew for that. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Kept me broke for 12 years....



Worse than chainsaws! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just noticed I went over 10,000 post! Gabby SOB aint I ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Yep! Never know where this thread may go? :hmm3grin2orange:



That's the best part. I think this thread is the biggest BS session on AS, wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just noticed I went over 10,000 post! Gabby SOB aint I ! LOL



:msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is a very fast swap job on a motor! I have done a lot of that over the years.Not to much any more LOL I have a Nephew for that. LOL



We near wore the motor mount bolts out from so many R&R`s on that car, had all the air tools and sockets laid out in a special made assortment board, nothing extra to get in the way just the tools needed to do that job alone from removing the engine bonnet to connecting the exhaust. There was 13 camshafts and 6 sets of roller rockers stored in the parts cabinet for that engine alone.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> We near wore the motor mount bolts out from so many R&R`s on that car, had all the air tools and sockets laid out in a special made assortment board, nothing extra to get in the way just the tools needed to do that job alone from removing the engine bonnet to connecting the exhaust. There was 13 camshafts and 6 sets of roller rockers stored in the parts cabinet for that engine alone.



I have never torn down an engine bigger than a riding lawn mower, that was hard enough to keep strait. I couldn't imagine doing it with a car or truck. I guess it's all what you are used to.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We near wore the motor mount bolts out from so many R&R`s on that car, had all the air tools and sockets laid out in a special made assortment board, nothing extra to get in the way just the tools needed to do that job alone from removing the engine bonnet to connecting the exhaust. There was 13 camshafts and 6 sets of roller rockers stored in the parts cabinet for that engine alone.



Yep! You was broke all the time! :hmm3grin2orange: But that is what it takes to win!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Worse than chainsaws! LOL



Chainsaws don`t even scratch the surface....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Have a good night guys, time for me to call it a nite. Going to dream of saw fumes freebie Stihls.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Have a good night guys, time for me to call it a nite. Going to dream of saw fumes freebie Stihls.



Sweet dreams Jim :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Chainsaws don`t even scratch the surface....LOL



Yep...Not even a little close! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have never torn down an engine bigger than a riding lawn mower, that was hard enough to keep strait. I couldn't imagine doing it with a car or truck. I guess it's all what you are used to.



Piece of cake really, broke a tractor in half and changed out the tranny when I was 12,..built my first car engine when I was 14 to put in a 36 Dodge 5 window coupe.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite Jim,..at least you are dreaming about the right saws....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time for me to hit the sack too.You have a good one Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite John,..time for me also.Nite all.


----------



## dancan

You guy's stihl dreaming about fast cutting sawz or just "Formulating a plan" under the covers ?

ZZZSlackers !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Quiet here this morning, not real cold ,close to 0 for most of today.May get a few flurries or even a little rain today.


----------



## tbone75

A lot warmer here today.Going to rain all day. It got warmer through the nite.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornig All about the same as Jerry weatherwise here today...dreary kind of day.....snow rain ice until midday tomorrow. Slackin this AM...had to bow out early last night and be at the airport in Bangor at 11.00PM to pick up the wife returning from KC.....didn't get home until after midnight...fill the stoves, dewater the dogs ZZZZZZZzzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzZZZZZZ


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornig All about the same as Jerry weatherwise here today...dreary kind of day.....snow rain ice until midday tomorrow. Slackin this AM...had to bow out early last night and be at the airport in Bangor at 11.00PM to pick up the wife returning from KC.....didn't get home until after midnight...fill the stoves, dewater the dogs ZZZZZZZzzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzZZZZZZ



Bit of a rough nite for you!


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning all. A little chilly at 55 this morning and supposed to be dropping all day. A busy day here, already at the office trying to whittle down this stack of work. 

By the way, on the little WT with the power loss, I replaced the spark plug and the gas cap - same game. I could make it stall out after about 5-6 minutes of hard cutting. I started to switch the ignition out and I don't have one that fits!?!? I thought they were all the same. I found one that fits but it is obviously different as the saw hardly runs with it and backfires. I'm now digging through my junk pile looking for a matching flywheel and ignition. I think Walbro made some units for them, so hoping to match something up. Any advice or tips on WT ignitions appreciated.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess I am different,..I thought I would pull the sparkplug, when I pulled on the plug cap everything was loose under it. The ceramic center of the plug was blown out, hence the low compression.



That was my guess!! I've seen that happen once before. I'm glad that's all it was. I'm sure those were some anxious minutes until you got it tore down enough to see nothing was damaged.


----------



## roncoinc

Do you know what a stihl smells like ??

"depends" ! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Do you know what a stihl smells like ??
> 
> "depends" ! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ron's feeling good today! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Good morning all. A little chilly at 55 this morning and supposed to be dropping all day. A busy day here, already at the office trying to whittle down this stack of work.
> 
> By the way, on the little WT with the power loss, I replaced the spark plug and the gas cap - same game. I could make it stall out after about 5-6 minutes of hard cutting. I started to switch the ignition out and I don't have one that fits!?!? I thought they were all the same. I found one that fits but it is obviously different as the saw hardly runs with it and backfires. I'm now digging through my junk pile looking for a matching flywheel and ignition. I think Walbro made some units for them, so hoping to match something up. Any advice or tips on WT ignitions appreciated.



You said that was the strato type?I have a coil for it or the other type too!About the only other thing I can think of it could be?I will get them boxed up for you.


----------



## tbone75

Found out what happen to Marc's other box!Just got a letter from the PO with the labels from it! Seems its lost!Or more likely they busted it open!Now I have to send this letter in to tell them what was in it!I would guess I won't see any of it again! It was packed up very good!Who knows what they did to it?


----------



## tbone75

The box had 2 Poulan chainsaws in it.One is new!Plus a cordless drill for Digger.It was just like new.With a extra battery!Sorry Marc and Digger.Have to send this letter to Atlanta then they will do a search for it :msp_angry: Yea right! I sure wish fed-x or ups was closer! But they are both a 30 min. drive from me.And ups is only open from 4:30 to 6 pm for some reason?Its a lot of fun getting in there!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> You said that was the strato type?I have a coil for it or the other type too!About the only other thing I can think of it could be?I will get them boxed up for you.



I should have a flywheel and coil for it somewhere. I'll just have to dig it out. However, I also never turn down anything free.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Jon1212

I have another saw headed my way.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Found out what happen to Marc's other box!Just got a letter from the PO with the labels from it! Seems its lost!Or more likely they busted it open!Now I have to send this letter in to tell them what was in it!I would guess I won't see any of it again! It was packed up very good!Who knows what they did to it?





tbone75 said:


> The box had 2 Poulan chainsaws in it.One is new!Plus a cordless drill for Digger.It was just like new.With a extra battery!Sorry Marc and Digger.Have to send this letter to Atlanta then they will do a search for it :msp_angry: Yea right! I sure wish fed-x or ups was closer! But they are both a 30 min. drive from me.And ups is only open from 4:30 to 6 pm for some reason?Its a lot of fun getting in there!



I've had similar problems with USPS. No wonder they're losing money! I hate it that the stuff was lost but don't worry about it on my part. I have plenty of toys to play with. Digger and I got the WT you sent all tuned up and ready yesterday but it won't oil. Tonight we'll tear into it and check everything, probably wind up replacing the oiler unless we just missed something on the reassembly.


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> I have another saw headed my way.



The way you posted that leads me to believe it's a smelly one.....


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> The way you posted that leads me to believe it's a smelly one.....



If by smelly you mean a saw with a Meteor flat top piston, muffler modded, and then ported by Mastermind.............then yes it will be very smelly.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> If by smelly you mean a saw with a Meteor flat top piston, muffler modded, and then ported by Mastermind.............then yes it will be very smelly.



You got another Mooberized saw!


----------



## tbone75

Looks like Jerry's box made it through customs?Hope he gets it in a day or two?


----------



## tbone75

Going to go mail Ron's forking forks out.Hope they forking make it! I will send them priority!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron's feeling good today! :hmm3grin2orange:



I stopped in a shop today of two ladies,very good "friends" they are,to each other 
( i fix thier chainsaws )
the make stuff out of wood..
i wish i had a camera...
they import wood from all over the world to make stuff and i have never seen anything made like the quality they put into it..
I just totaly cannot discribe some of the awsome stuff i saw !!
i gotta go back sometime and take some pix..
maybe get a piece of wood for John..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Found out what happen to Marc's other box!Just got a letter from the PO with the labels from it! Seems its lost!Or more likely they busted it open!Now I have to send this letter in to tell them what was in it!I would guess I won't see any of it again! It was packed up very good!Who knows what they did to it?



What i usually do is before i pack the box i lay it down and drive over it.leave tire tracks on it..
that way they figure it already been had and dont TRY to distroy it.. !


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,i dont think this is what you want,it's all i got,sorry.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> You got another Mooberized saw!



Yep, it's that 261 that I won on Ebay for the Stumpy fundraiser.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yep, it's that 261 that I won on Ebay for the Stumpy fundraiser.



:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> :msp_biggrin:



Jon1212's 261.99.mkv - YouTube

Here's a video Mastermind sent me once he got done with it. James (atvguns) was the Ebay seller that put in the Meteor flat top, and did a muffler mod on it before he auctioned it off to help out Stumpy. Randy (Mastermind) suggested I have it sent to him for some porting, which I readily did. Now it is soon to be here.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I stopped in a shop today of two ladies,very good "friends" they are,to each other
> ( i fix thier chainsaws )
> the make stuff out of wood..
> i wish i had a camera...
> they import wood from all over the world to make stuff and i have never seen anything made like the quality they put into it..
> I just totaly cannot discribe some of the awsome stuff i saw !!
> i gotta go back sometime and take some pix..
> maybe get a piece of wood for John..



I would like to see some pics! Your forking forks are in the mail! Priority mail! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Jon1212's 261.99.mkv - YouTube



Cant watch it! Only got dial up out in the sticks where I live LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Cant watch it! Only got dial up out in the sticks where I live LOL



Dial Up, and a Commodore 64 is still ahead of some on here.......at least you have SpellCheck. Ron should look into getting that............LOL!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Got my 115i today! Only thing I can find wrong with it is a front AV mount.Good spark compression is 155. The air filter cover is the same as the 111i but I will need a crank maybe a piston if I can't get it off the rod?New bearings and seals.Kind of sucks the saw looks great on the outside LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Dial Up, and a Commodore 64 is still ahead of some on here.......at least you have SpellCheck. Ron should look into getting that............LOL!!!!!



Its a darn good thing I have spell check! I can't spell chit! .... See what I mean! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Dial Up, and a Commodore 64 is still ahead of some on here.......at least you have SpellCheck. Ron should look into getting that............LOL!!!!!



I spell dat way so steel owners can unerstand me 
and it STILL a lot better than some of that texting type crap you see people using ! LOL !!


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> I spell dat way so steel owners can unerstand me
> and it STILL a lot better than some of that texting type crap you see people using ! LOL !!



Man Ron that was quicker than I thought I'd get response.........LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Man Ron that was quicker than I thought I'd get response.........LOL!!!



Seeing it wuz you was wurth the effert


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> If by smelly you mean a saw with a Meteor flat top piston, muffler modded, and then ported by Mastermind.............then yes it will be very smelly.



At least it was for a good cause. If it's been to Mastermind's shop I'm sure it will be plenty strong and ready to work.



tbone75 said:


> Got my 115i today! Only thing I can find wrong with it is a front AV mount.Good spark compression is 155. The air filter cover is the same as the 111i but I will need a crank maybe a piston if I can't get it off the rod?New bearings and seals.Kind of sucks the saw looks great on the outside LOL



If it has the same AV buffer as the 520i I may have one of those around the shop. Let me know if you need one.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,i dont think this is what you want,it's all i got,sorry.



Oh well that's the it goes.....thanks for looking......one will come along somtime..somewhere..LOL!! Thanks again..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks like Jerry's box made it through customs?Hope he gets it in a day or two?



uttahere2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got my 115i today! Only thing I can find wrong with it is a front AV mount.Good spark compression is 155. The air filter cover is the same as the 111i but I will need a crank maybe a piston if I can't get it off the rod?New bearings and seals.Kind of sucks the saw looks great on the outside LOL



The 115 looks real nice, those mounts are hollow rubber and the one on the front,clutch side rots out easily from the chain oil. They run around $10. ea at a Dolmar dealer or from a Makita repair center.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got my 115i today! Only thing I can find wrong with it is a front AV mount.Good spark compression is 155. The air filter cover is the same as the 111i but I will need a crank maybe a piston if I can't get it off the rod?New bearings and seals.Kind of sucks the saw looks great on the outside LOL



Nice "looking" saw John,,think i would set it on the shelf and wait to find one needing the nice parts that one has..


----------



## pioneerguy600

John`s saw had a "limp" sparkplug yesterday,


----------



## pioneerguy600

I pulled it down to make shure that the electrode tip was not inside.


----------



## pioneerguy600

After another trip out cutting it will be ready to send home,


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nice "looking" saw John,,think i would set it on the shelf and wait to find one needing the nice parts that one has..



The 115 I got today is good! It just needs a AV mount.The 111 needs the crank.I can steal the AV from the 111 for now and find another later.Plus the 111 is just as nice on the outside!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> After another trip out cutting it will be ready to send home,
> QUOTE]
> 
> WHAT ?????????????????
> 
> no flippy caps ??????????
> 
> i could,uh,well,not really,but "almost" like something like that if it wasnt for the color scheme ..


----------



## jimdad07

John you are having good "CAD times" right now. I think most of us are. That 115 will be nice, as will the 111 when you get her going. I'll keep my eyes open for parts for you.

BIL picked up a 2009 brand new Dolmar 7900 yesterday with a 32" bar. I talked him into buying himself a 20" bar to go with it. He found a pretty good dealer a ways away from here on one of his delivery runs that had one on the shelf. The dealer threw in 2 extra chains for the 32" bar as well as a 6 pack of Echo synthetic. Pretty good day for the kid, he is happier than a pig in chit.

Mary had her sister watch the chilluns today and she went to that Stihl dealer that her brother and I have been raiding and bought a ton of stuff for her store, all kinds of orange things all over the place. She was pretty happy too.

My Wiha tool set came in today for the saws, I can't wait to go back out to the shop and start using them. So far it's been a great week, think I ought to go buy a lottery ticket....


----------



## tbone75

Jerry that saw looks WAY better than it should!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After another trip out cutting it will be ready to send home,
> QUOTE]
> 
> WHAT ?????????????????
> 
> no flippy caps ??????????
> 
> i could,uh,well,not really,but "almost" like something like that if it wasnt for the color scheme ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way that thing cuts you would like it anyway,...it could be sprayed "Orange" if that would make you more comfortable around it....LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way that thing cuts you would like it anyway,...it could be sprayed "Orange" if that would make you more comfortable around it....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would bet he would like it!!:hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry that saw looks WAY better than it should!:msp_thumbsup:



I was going to put some nicer looking outer covers from my 066 spare parts dept. on your saw to make it look better but then I thought that when you got the saw with your covers on it ,then that would be a letdown. Everything on the outside of that saw came from your parts box, some of it has been repaired as best as I can fix it, all of it should be useable and if you find better parts in the future you can install them to suit your taste....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would bet he would like it!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would take that bet!!
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

Ron I will have a Myerized monster that out cuts yours :msp_razz:otstir:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> John you are having good "CAD times" right now. I think most of us are. That 115 will be nice, as will the 111 when you get her going. I'll keep my eyes open for parts for you.
> 
> BIL picked up a 2009 brand new Dolmar 7900 yesterday with a 32" bar. I talked him into buying himself a 20" bar to go with it. He found a pretty good dealer a ways away from here on one of his delivery runs that had one on the shelf. The dealer threw in 2 extra chains for the 32" bar as well as a 6 pack of Echo synthetic. Pretty good day for the kid, he is happier than a pig in chit.
> 
> Mary had her sister watch the chilluns today and she went to that Stihl dealer that her brother and I have been raiding and bought a ton of stuff for her store, all kinds of orange things all over the place. She was pretty happy too.
> 
> My Wiha tool set came in today for the saws, I can't wait to go back out to the shop and start using them. So far it's been a great week, think I ought to go buy a lottery ticket....




You are having a very good week, hope it keeps going right along for you.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was going to put some nicer looking outer covers from my 066 spare parts dept. on your saw to make it look better but then I thought that when you got the saw with your covers on it ,then that would be a letdown. Everything on the outside of that saw came from your parts box, some of it has been repaired as best as I can fix it, all of it should be useable and if you find better parts in the future you can install them to suit your taste....LOL



Jerry it don't need to be purdy! I would much rather have a good runner! Like it is!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Jon1212

I don't know if any of you fellas remember me posting about my neighbor that ran my MS 390 into the dirt over at his place (tore up a brand new chain):msp_mad:, and then "forgot" to refill the bar oil (smoked the bar):msp_mad: when we were up cutting at another fellas property. Oh, and then there was the neighbor that lost a big spruce last winter, and my neighbor "helped' with the removal.....yeah he helped himself to the better rounds:msp_mad:......oh, and then he rented a splitter, and said he'd come over and split all the rounds in my driveway for me since I did all the cutting, but he ran out of time once he got all of his rounds split........:msp_mad:
Well he came over yesterday morning, and asked if he could borrow a chainsaw.........:msp_ohmy: I told him I store them all at work (mostly true) to keep them safe, but I didn't tell him it's to keep them safe from him..........LOL!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Jon1212 said:


> I don't know if any of you fellas remember me posting about my neighbor that ran my MS 390 into the dirt over at his place (tore up a brand new chain):msp_mad:, and then "forgot" to refill the bar oil (smoked the bar):msp_mad: when we were up cutting at another fellas property. Oh, and then there was the neighbor that lost a big spruce last winter, and my neighbor "helped' with the removal.....yeah he helped himself to the better rounds:msp_mad:......oh, and then he rented a splitter, and said he'd come over and split all the rounds in my driveway for me since I did all the cutting, but he ran out of time once he got all of his rounds split........:msp_mad:
> Well he came over yesterday morning, and asked if he could borrow a chainsaw.........:msp_ohmy: I told him I store them all at work (mostly true) to keep them safe, but I didn't tell him it's to keep them safe from him..........LOL!!!!!




Niether a borrower nor a lender be.......


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was going to put some nicer looking outer covers from my 066 spare parts dept. on your saw to make it look better but then I thought that when you got the saw with your covers on it ,then that would be a letdown. Everything on the outside of that saw came from your parts box, some of it has been repaired as best as I can fix it, all of it should be useable and if you find better parts in the future you can install them to suit your taste....LOL



Imagine to looks on peoples' faces when they see that saw, and then see it run and cut. It will be amazing. I would love to see it run myself.


----------



## jimdad07

Jon1212 said:


> I don't know if any of you fellas remember me posting about my neighbor that ran my MS 390 into the dirt over at his place (tore up a brand new chain):msp_mad:, and then "forgot" to refill the bar oil (smoked the bar):msp_mad: when we were up cutting at another fellas property. Oh, and then there was the neighbor that lost a big spruce last winter, and my neighbor "helped' with the removal.....yeah he helped himself to the better rounds:msp_mad:......oh, and then he rented a splitter, and said he'd come over and split all the rounds in my driveway for me since I did all the cutting, but he ran out of time once he got all of his rounds split........:msp_mad:
> Well he came over yesterday morning, and asked if he could borrow a chainsaw.........:msp_ohmy: I told him I store them all at work (mostly true) to keep them safe, but I didn't tell him it's to keep them safe from him..........LOL!!!!!



I know that feeling, that's why I don't lend them out anymore. I am of the same mind as Robin, I don't borrow them either. Smart move on your part.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> I don't know if any of you fellas remember me posting about my neighbor that ran my MS 390 into the dirt over at his place (tore up a brand new chain):msp_mad:, and then "forgot" to refill the bar oil (smoked the bar):msp_mad: when we were up cutting at another fellas property. Oh, and then there was the neighbor that lost a big spruce last winter, and my neighbor "helped' with the removal.....yeah he helped himself to the better rounds:msp_mad:......oh, and then he rented a splitter, and said he'd come over and split all the rounds in my driveway for me since I did all the cutting, but he ran out of time once he got all of his rounds split........:msp_mad:
> Well he came over yesterday morning, and asked if he could borrow a chainsaw.........:msp_ohmy: I told him I store them all at work (mostly true) to keep them safe, but I didn't tell him it's to keep them safe from him..........LOL!!!!!



Good for you, don`t lend chainsaws, or any tool for that matter, especially to dufuses like him!!


----------



## tbone75

I loan my Nephew most of my stuff.But not everything! LOL But no one else gets anything!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I will have a Myerized monster that out cuts yours :msp_razz:otstir:



And WHAT makes you think that , pray tell ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Imagine to looks on peoples' faces when they see that saw, and then see it run and cut. It will be amazing. I would love to see it run myself.



I have`nt mastered the process of uploading vids yet, I have the camera and opened up a Ytube account but that`s about all.


----------



## Jon1212

Yeah, I wish my neighbor would go buy his own saw preferably a nice one. That way i could buy them off of him every couple of years when he can't get them started. Plus it would be funny to flip the chain around when he isn't looking.....................


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And WHAT makes you think that , pray tell ??



Jerry said so! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah, I wish my neighbor would go buy his own saw preferably a nice one. That way i could buy them off of him every couple of years when he can't get them started. Plus it would be funny to flip the chain around when he isn't looking.....................



You must be talking about a Husky! LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> You must be talking about a Husky! LOL



Whoa!!!! Easy there fella, don't you have to go make some "sporks" or something?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Whoa!!!! Easy there fella, don't you have to go make some "sporks" or something?



Nope!..All done forking around for now? :biggrin:


----------



## diggers_dad

It was a bad coil on the WT after all. After I found a matching Walbro flywheel to go with the coil it fired on the second pull and cut like a little (3/8 lo pro) monster. I'm glad I checked all of the other stuff, now I'll know it's going out 100% ready to work. I had replaced the fuel lines and filter when I rebuilt and modded it. I found the gas cap was leaking and replaced it with a new one, also put in a new plug before trying the coil. It will be as ready as a WT can be. I told him to run it like he stole it so I could see if any other issues come up.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Nope!..All done forking around for now? :biggrin:



Yeah, like that's ever gonna happen..............Sheesh!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> You must be talking about a Husky! LOL





Jon1212 said:


> Whoa!!!! Easy there fella, don't you have to go make some "sporks" or something?



John King, aka "the Sporkster"

Jon, aka "the Pot Stirrer".


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Jon1212 said:


> Well he came over yesterday morning, and asked if he could borrow a chainsaw.........:msp_ohmy: I told him I store them all at work (mostly true) to keep them safe, but I didn't tell him it's to keep them safe from him..........LOL!!!!!


long as you don't level with him he's gonna keep asking. if he's a good neighbor he would have fixed your saw, split your wood, bought you a new b&c, etc. sounds like you just need to tell him to buy his own saw and you'll help him fix it when he ruins it. don't have to be a horse's rear about it but you should be straight with him. whatcha gonna say when he asks you to bring one home so he can use it? just saying.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry tell Ron how wimpy his saw is compared to mine! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

Cantdog said:


> Niether a borrower nor a lender be.......





roncoinc said:


> And WHAT makes you think that , pray tell ??



Doled out some rep to these fellas..............Ron I know you think rep is useless, but all I can say to that is "Tough S***!!!!"


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John King, aka "the Sporkster"
> 
> Jon, aka "the Pot Stirrer".



Jon is the number 1 Goofball pot stirrer on AS :biggrin:


----------



## Jon1212

jerrycmorrow said:


> long as you don't level with him he's gonna keep asking. if he's a good neighbor he would have fixed your saw, split your wood, bought you a new b&c, etc. sounds like you just need to tell him to buy his own saw and you'll help him fix it when he ruins it. don't have to be a horse's rear about it but you should be straight with him. whatcha gonna say when he asks you to bring one home so he can use it? just saying.



Yeah, I know. I'm just gonna have to tell him that I'm not comfortable loaning out my saws, and he should consider buying his own........


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Jon is the number 1 Goofball pot stirrer on AS :biggrin:



Hey John,
I prefer to consider you, and I as 1& 1A in the Goofball Department...............it's just too darn close to call...........:msp_tongue:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah, I know. I'm just gonna have to tell him that I'm not comfortable loaning out my saws, and he should consider buying his own........



you could tell him you're afraid he could get hurt and you don't want to be even partially responsible. i don't loan my saws. actually don't loan any of my tools that i can think of. too many things to keep track of if their not in my shop.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Hey John,
> I prefer to consider you, and I as 1& 1A in the Goofball Department...............it's just too darn close to call...........:msp_tongue:



I will go along with goofball.But NOT the pot stirrer ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I will go along with goofball.But NOT the pot stirrer ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, I don't consider myself a pot stirrer either. I lack the desire to be controversial, however if anyone is ever in need of a sarcastic, dry humored SOB, then send me a PM............


----------



## pioneerguy600

There is only 2 guys that I will loan my saws to and they know who they are, they have as much experience as I do with saws,....well almost...LOL


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is only 2 guys that I will loan my saws to and they know who they are, they have as much experience as I do with saws,....well almost...LOL



Geez, I really appreciate you saying................oh wait, you probably were talking to some one else. Nevermind...............:frown:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Geez, I really appreciate you saying................oh wait, you probably were talking to some one else. Nevermind...............:frown:



LOL,...Probably a good thing we live far apart.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

One is Dan the other may be Doug?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> One is Dan the other may be Doug?



Bingo!!


----------



## tbone75

Got to tuck the OL in.Back in a bit!


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...Probably a good thing we live far apart.....LOL



Yes, you are probably correct about that, as I'm not a big fan of rejection.........LOL!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I only know you guys from on this site, we have never worked together nor have I seen you work or run a saw, you may happen to be the best there is but til I have seen with my own eyes my saws will stay in the shop.....LOL.
Most people that know me also know I have more than a few saws, some have asked to borrow one or even more but I tell them I would rather lend me with my saw and I will do the cutting....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Yes, you are probably correct about that, as I'm not a big fan of rejection.........LOL!!!!



I have an easy going manner, I would let you down gently....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Hey John,
> I prefer to consider you, and I as 1& 1A in the Goofball Department...............it's just too darn close to call...........:msp_tongue:



Most come in pairs,,so we will just call you goofballs ! 

so witch one is on the right and who is on the left ?? looking down that is !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Most come in pairs,,so we will just call you goofballs !
> 
> so witch one is on the right and who is on the left ?? looking down that is !




I think that's what Hoss said......all the way to the ground...hard to tell which is which now!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have an easy going manner, I would let you down gently....LOL



DONT you believe it !!!

He's as ornery as a dull chain on backwards cutting beech !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

During a hurricane cleanup a couple of years back I worked for 7 days straight from sunup til well after dark on cleanup. I had dozens of requests to borrow my saws but I said no to all requests. Once when my back was turned a fellow zealously grabbed my SD 116Si , fired it up and to show off his cutting skills ran it clean through a 6" spruce stub and buried the bar tip in the gravel, caught him just as the sparks started flying. He dropped the saw and ran for his life, he`s still running....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I think that's what Hoss said......all the way to the ground...hard to tell which is which now!!!!!!



Did you save them and name them Jon and John ?? LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> DONT you believe it !!!
> 
> He's as ornery as a dull chain on backwards cutting beech !!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> During a hurricane cleanup a couple of years back I worked for 7 days straight from sunup til well after dark on cleanup. I had dozens of requests to borrow my saws but I said no to all requests. Once when my back was turned a fellow zealously grabbed my SD 116Si , fired it up and to show off his cutting skills ran it clean through a 6" spruce stub and buried the bar tip in the gravel, caught him just as the sparks started flying. He dropped the saw and ran for his life, he`s still running....LOL



Probly still scared and looking behind for you coming


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> I only know you guys from on this site, we have never worked together nor have I seen you work or run a saw, you may happen to be the best there is but til I have seen with my own eyes my saws will stay in the shop.....LOL.
> Most people that know me also know I have more than a few saws, some have asked to borrow one or even more but I tell them I would rather lend me with my saw and I will do the cutting....LOL



Yep, I have learned this lending process the hard way. Fortunately it only cost me a chain, and some dressing of a bar. I go with my saws, and I am currently teaching my 12 year old boy how to use a saw properly, but even he doesn't get away from my hovering.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Probly still scared and looking behind for you coming



Well,..lets put it this way, I yelled for him to stop, he just jumped into his truck and speed off spewing gravel everywhere from the rear tires. A well placed rock made it much more difficult for him to see out his rear window. I put up with a lot of sass from far too many folks during that cleanup, one guy wanted to get physical with me so I jumped 15' down from a tree I was working on, he was so scared he shat himself when I hit the ground and my fist stopped less than an inch from his chin....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Did you save them and name them Jon and John ?? LOL !!




I did......save them.......in the back of the truck....been 0 degrees headed to the dump in the am...warming up.....them nutz gotta go!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Do you guys realize this thread has had over,, 210 THOUSAND views ??

I wonder just how many people we are entertaining ??
I wonder if the "mod's" ever check us out ??
I wonder if we are appreciated ?

some of the sandbaggers should check in !!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



It took me a bit to come up with that one Jerry,,glad you liked it


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well,..lets put it this way, I yelled for him to stop, he just jumped into his truck and speed off spewing gravel everywhere from the rear tires. A well placed rock made it much more difficult for him to see out his rear window. I put up with a lot of sass from far too many folks during that cleanup, one guy wanted to get physical with me so I jumped 15' down from a tree I was working on, he was so scared he shat himself when I hit the ground and my fist stopped less than an inch from his chin....LOL



If I remember right that particular paw is....what 4 1/4 or 4 1/2 inches Knuckle to Knuckle at the end of a fairly long arm????? Right??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I did......save them.......in the back of the truck....been 0 degrees headed to the dump in the am...warming up.....them nutz gotta go!!!!



OH NO !! what will we do without Jon and John ??
just curiouse,how big are they anyway ??
got a picture ??



















oh my is that sick or what !!???





Jerry made me do it !!


----------



## roncoinc

My meds should be in tomorrow,that should make Jerry happy


----------



## 8433jeff

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good for you, don`t lend chainsaws, or any tool for that matter, especially to dufuses like him!!



Never seen that word plural before. dufoose, dufuses, dufusses, dufussi 

Maybe because theres only one of me. lol


----------



## Cantdog

No.....no pics...vet handed me the bag I put it in the truck......and walked Hoss back home...slowly....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

8433jeff said:


> Never seen that word plural before. dufoose, dufuses, dufusses, dufussi
> 
> Maybe because theres only one of me. lol



I believe the plural would be Doofi.......LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> If I remember right that particular paw is....what 4 1/4 or 4 1/2 inches Knuckle to Knuckle at the end of a fairly long arm????? Right??



You have a good memory, my right hand can`t be forced inside a 4' dia pipe....LOL
This guy just struck me wrong, I had put up with so much chit that week that when he said he would trounce me around if I was on the ground with him I just dropped straight down from that tree. He never in his wildest thought I would do that, as my feet hit the ground I made a leap toward him and he fell back in fear, shure shut up his mouth....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I believe the plural would be Doofi.......LOL!!



I type it just as I would say it, Doofi never came to mind....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I type it just as I would say it, Doofi never came to mind....LOL




It doesn't really roll off the tounge...does it???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> It doesn't really roll off the tounge...does it???



Nope....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Kinda like fungus and fungi....catcus and cacti....alumnus and alumni..Doofus and doofi LOL!! I chit you not...look it up!! LOLOL!!!! Most words that end in us go to i in the plural.....ok schools out!!! (it still doesn't roll off the tongue well though!!)



"You doofi get the fork outa here...fore I kick both your azzes!!!" Naw that ain't really right!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Kinda like fungus and fungi....catcus and cacti....alumnus and alumni..Doofus and doofi LOL!! I chit you not...look it up!! LOLOL!!!! Most words that end in us go to i in the plural.....ok schools out!!! (it still doesn't roll off the tongue well though!!)
> 
> 
> 
> "You doofi get the fork outa here...fore I kick both your azzes!!!" Naw that ain't really right!!!!!



That`s just funny, you`re quite a comedian....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s just funny, you`re quite a comedian....LOL




I think Ron would call me a comainian...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I think Ron would call me a comainian...LOL!!!



:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

You guys got me LMAO tonight :msp_thumbsup::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I go away for a little bit and Ron calls me a horses nut! Is that better than a horses arse? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I go away for a little bit and Ron calls me a horses nut! Is that better than a horses arse? :hmm3grin2orange:



Somewhat but they are closely related...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Somewhat but they are closely related...LOL



Very close? LOL Now that his forks are in the mail hes going to pick on me! :hmm3grin2orange: Glad to see it too! He seems to be our (OLD) Ron again :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Very close? LOL Now that his forks are in the mail hes going to pick on me! :hmm3grin2orange: Glad to see it too! He seems to be our (OLD) Ron again :hmm3grin2orange:



Yep, he has been a meenie the last coupla nights...LOL...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, I am going to start building a new house tomorrow morning, got to get some sleep. Night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, he has been a meenie the last coupla nights...LOL...:hmm3grin2orange:



I am sure glad to see him acting like he is! LOL I know he is feeling better! Plus I can pick right back at him! LOL


----------



## dancan

Time to get up you forking ZZZSlackers , comaineins and undercover planners !


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah, yeah, yeah ......I'm up.....40 degrees and clear here.....the sky is all moon and stars...you don't see that combination often here on th 18th of Jan...supposed to be warm most of the day but back to-5 tonight!! That's more like it!!


----------



## tbone75

Nice weather here as usual LOL 50 yesterday now snow on the ground this morning LOL


----------



## Somesawguy

Yesterday was very warm for the middle of Jan. I don't mind it too much. It was in the teens and single digits over the weekend.


----------



## tbone75

This weather is nuttier than I am! LOL Sure beats 6' of snow and below 0 temps.


----------



## Somesawguy

tbone75 said:


> This weather is nuttier than I am! LOL Sure beats 6' of snow and below 0 temps.



I'm certainly not complaining. We have about 4 inches of snow at the moment, and it's been pretty mild so far. Then again, I wouldn't mind if spring rolled around early either.


----------



## tbone75

Somesawguy said:


> I'm certainly not complaining. We have about 4 inches of snow at the moment, and it's been pretty mild so far. Then again, I wouldn't mind if spring rolled around early either.



I would like to see summer right now! LOL I don't like the cold any more!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas.. I haven't been on that much lately my taptalk thing on my phone isn't working? Ill have to contact darin. 
We loaded up yesterday with 15k and now heading to chicago with it! Should be home beginning of next week then I can get some things done  I am suffering from CAD bad.. I miss my saws and keep buying more!! I bought almost 10 the past couple weeks


----------



## jerrycmorrow

if you keep on buying saws you're gonna need a moving van.


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> if you keep on buying saws you're gonna need a moving van.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas.. I haven't been on that much lately my taptalk thing on my phone isn't working? Ill have to contact darin.
> We loaded up yesterday with 15k and now heading to chicago with it! Should be home beginning of next week then I can get some things done  I am suffering from CAD bad.. I miss my saws and keep buying more!! I bought almost 10 the past couple weeks



Thought I was bad! You passed me! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thought I was bad! You passed me! :hmm3grin2orange:



Jonsered 490 Chainsaw

i forgot if this one is the red partner ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jonsered 490 Chainsaw
> 
> i forgot if this one is the red partner ??



Have no idea? Maybe Robin would know? Looks like a nice one!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Have no idea? Maybe Robin would know? Looks like a nice one!



He may,or Jerry ,i used to know but forgot 
it could be a partner 500 or a 5000.
if it is would be a great buy


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Jonsered 490 Chainsaw
> 
> i forgot if this one is the red partner ??



Yep...never had one...but everyone says they are reel fast, good saws.....not a bad price...looks good...


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> He may,or Jerry ,i used to know but forgot
> it could be a partner 500 or a 5000.
> if it is would be a great buy



I think the 490 is the 500 and the 590 is the 5000 but I'm not positive as I said never had eight one...but heard good things...nice day for a road trip Ron....


Edit: Raymond is not to far from you either!!!!!!


----------



## Jon1212

Good Day Gents,
How are things here in the Pickin'& Flickin' thread?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Good Day Gents,
> How are things here in the Pickin'& Flickin' thread?



About time you checked in!Ya horses nut! LOL


----------



## Somesawguy

Jon1212 said:


> Good Day Gents,
> How are things here in the Pickin'& Flickin' thread?



It's pretty quiet in here today.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I think the 490 is the 500 and the 590 is the 5000 but I'm not positive as I said never had eight one...but heard good things...nice day for a road trip Ron....
> 
> 
> Edit: Raymond is not to far from you either!!!!!!



Yup,thats right,just looked it up .
Raymond about 25 min away 
Thot john was looking for one of them ............
the John on the right 
it is a pretty good price,better than that nasty steel he sent me after


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,thats right,just looked it up .
> Raymond about 25 min away
> Thot john was looking for one of them ............
> the John on the right
> it is a pretty good price,better than that nasty steel he sent me after



Jon is the left coast horse nut :hmm3grin2orange: I am closer to the right coast so?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Jon is the left coast horse nut :hmm3grin2orange: I am closer to the right coast so?



Well John, nobody can ever accuse us of not having balls then.............LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Well John, nobody can ever accuse us of not having balls then.............LOL!!!



Very good point!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Very good point!



Hey Goofball,
11,000 posts is quite the accomplishment.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Hey Goofball,
> 11,000 posts is quite the accomplishment.



10,000 post 11,000 credits GOOFBALL :hmm3grin2orange: Just means I flap my gums a lot! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> 10,000 post 11,000 credits GOOFBALL :hmm3grin2orange: Just means I flap my gums a lot! :hmm3grin2orange:



You are correct Sir. No argument here.


----------



## 8433jeff

tbone75 said:


> 10,000 post 11,000 credits GOOFBALL :hmm3grin2orange: Just means I flap my gums a lot! :hmm3grin2orange:





Jon1212 said:


> You are correct Sir. No argument here.



One in a row.


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> One in a row.



Guess I am done for the year? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Anyone know anything about a DCS 341 ? I bought a pile of parts in a box. LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Anyone know anything about a DCS 341 ? I bought a pile of **** in a box. LOL



Fixed it for ya'


----------



## tbone75

Having a good saw day today! Just got my Partner 750 Demo saw with a nice 14" diamond blade.Its all in pieces but no scoring.Have to do some digging to see why it didn't run? Nephew dropped off one of the MS180s.It has a little scoring but very nice shape.Pics in a bit.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Fixed it for ya'



Could very well be? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Saw pics.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Anyone know anything about a DCS 341 ? I bought a pile of parts in a box. LOL



SPECIFICATIONS
Displacement: 33 cc. (2.0 cu.in.) 
Chain pitch / gauge 3/8” / .050” 
Max.engine speed: 
w/bar/chain 11,500 RPM 
Power rating: 1.4 kW / 1.9 H.P. 
Fuel tank capacity 13.3 oz.(400 ml) 
Oil tank capacity 8.0 oz. (250 ml) 
Fuel / oil mixture 50:1 
Net weight: dry w/o/bar/chain 8.6 lbs. (3.9 kg) 
Shipping weight 12.9 lbs. (5.9 kg) 12.9 lbs. (5.9 kg)


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> SPECIFICATIONS
> Displacement: 33 cc. (2.0 cu.in.)
> Chain pitch / gauge 3/8” / .050”
> Max.engine speed:
> w/bar/chain 11,500 RPM
> Power rating: 1.4 kW / 1.9 H.P.
> Fuel tank capacity 13.3 oz.(400 ml)
> Oil tank capacity 8.0 oz. (250 ml)
> Fuel / oil mixture 50:1
> Net weight: dry w/o/bar/chain 8.6 lbs. (3.9 kg)
> Shipping weight 12.9 lbs. (5.9 kg) 12.9 lbs. (5.9 kg)



Thanks Ron ! May be some good parts? Didn't need another baby saw LOL But the price was to right! LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


>



Ron stores the little ones with the macaroni.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> 10,000 post 11,000 credits GOOFBALL :hmm3grin2orange: Just means I flap my gums a lot! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yes you do.



Jon1212 said:


> You are correct Sir. No argument here.



I never thought I'd see the day!



tbone75 said:


> Anyone know anything about a DCS 341 ? I bought a pile of parts in a box. LOL



Good little limbing saw. Same as my Dolmar PS 340 I think. The worst thing about it is the chain brake design. I rarely see one with the chain brake intact.



roncoinc said:


>



Did you take that picture IN THE KITCHEN????? Is it too cold for you in the shop?


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


>



I have a Sachs Dolmar 100 Super that is similar in proportion and styling.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Should have knew Ron had one :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Where is all the slackers at tonight?:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

This slacker just got a chance to post, I should not go to my PM`s first although that is what greets me as soon as I sign in to this site....LOL


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> Where is all the slackers at tonight?:msp_confused:



Jacob is probably dreaming about his new boyfriend oke: ::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This slacker just got a chance to post, I should not go to my PM`s first although that is what greets me as soon as I sign in to this site....LOL



Your a wanted man Jerry! LOL Do you happen to know if a bigger P&C will fit a 119 Dolmar? I am going to need something for it LOL


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> Jacob is probably dreaming about his new boyfriend oke: ::hmm3grin2orange:



Oh that is meen :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jerrycmorrow said:


> if you keep on buying saws you're gonna need a moving van.


Lol!!! That's funny right there


tbone75 said:


> Thought I was bad! You passed me! :hmm3grin2orange:



 one day john ill have more saws then you... the day that happens ill be dead broke! 

Ate at a nice reastraunt tonight. It was called mass reastraunt and they had that cheeseburger challenge... I ended up eating a 4 pound cheeseburger in 45 min! 
It was pretty good too. Ill see if I can put on some pictures, im on my dads phone right now


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your a wanted man Jerry! LOL Do you happen to know if a bigger P&C will fit a 119 Dolmar? I am going to need something for it LOL



No,..the 119 is the same size as the 120 which is the biggest cylinder that will fit the 35 mm stroke of this chassis crank.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

View attachment 218315

Here we go... I got more pictures in alittle


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...........Oh???Hey!!!! Just catchin up on my slackin......Early nite for me....an th OL....see ya in th morning Dan...................zzzzzzzz.......lol!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Lol!!! That's funny right there
> 
> 
> one day john ill have more saws then you... the day that happens ill be dead broke!
> 
> Ate at a nice reastraunt tonight. It was called mass reastraunt and they had that cheeseburger challenge... I ended up eating a 4 pound cheeseburger in 45 min!
> It was pretty good too. Ill see if I can put on some pictures, im on my dads phone right now



You are getting to be a big boy....LOL
I worked my way up from the 4 lb er on up to the 8 lb er you will find at some truck stops. The 8 lb comes with a separate platter of fries and a full pint of melted cheese, one big sliced onion and a big sliced tomato all stacked on a 6" dia sesame seed bun....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got my deed done over on the Mntngal23 to top of first page thread, check it out if you have not done so as of yet.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No,..the 119 is the same size as the 120 which is the biggest cylinder that will fit the 35 mm stroke of this chassis crank.



So a 120 will fit on it OK ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are getting to be a big boy....LOL
> I worked my way up from the 4 lb er on up to the 8 lb er you will find at some truck stops. The 8 lb comes with a separate platter of fries and a full pint of melted cheese, one big sliced onion and a big sliced tomato all stacked on a 6" dia sesame seed bun....LOL



Man! That would take a big ol boy to eat!!! Im just 150a pounds!! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> So a 120 will fit on it OK ?



I would say yes but I have not actually done this swap, can`t think of a thing that would get in the way of it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are getting to be a big boy....LOL
> I worked my way up from the 4 lb er on up to the 8 lb er you will find at some truck stops. The 8 lb comes with a separate platter of fries and a full pint of melted cheese, one big sliced onion and a big sliced tomato all stacked on a 6" dia sesame seed bun....LOL



4lb is way to much! But 8lb !!!! That is just plain nuts!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Man! That would take a big ol boy to eat!!! Im just 150a pounds!! LOL



I have made my way through the 8 lb on 3 different occasions but have always been over the 45 min time limit by 3-4 mins so far.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 4lb is way to much! But 8lb !!!! That is just plain nuts!



You eat like a little bird.......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would say yes but I have not actually done this swap, can`t think of a thing that would get in the way of it.



Now to find a P&C for it? LOL Going Dolmar crazy lately? Guess its just the right time and place? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You eat like a little bird.......LOL



You eat more in one day than I do in two! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now to find a P&C for it? LOL Going Dolmar crazy lately? Guess its just the right time and place? LOL



Nothing wrong with that, one of the best saws ever made even though not all that many know about them.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have made my way through the 8 lb on 3 different occasions but have always been over the 45 min time limit by 3-4 mins so far.....LOL



Damn jerry!!! That's almost unbelielavable!!  
Guess ya Canadians gotta keep the meat on the bones huh?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have made my way through the 8 lb on 3 different occasions but have always been over the 45 min time limit by 3-4 mins so far.....LOL



3 days of food for me! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You eat more in one day than I do in two! LOL



I likely burn off twice as much in a day to.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

View attachment 218317


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Damn jerry!!! That's almost unbelielavable!!
> Guess ya Canadians gotta keep the meat on the bones huh?



LOL,..I have always been able to pack it away but I do`nt make a habit out of it, I do eat more than most when I am working but usually do`nt pack on a lot of weight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 3 days of food for me! :msp_scared:



Likely for most people also....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ChainsawmanXX said:


> View attachment 218317


Here is a tier I loaded up last week when we were in new jersey... I hate them totes cause they are harder then heck to pack in the load! I got another in a min.



pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..I have always been able to pack it away but I do`nt make a habit out of it, I do eat more than most when I am working but usually do`nt pack on a lot of weight.



Lol... im the same way... the only weight iv gained in the past 6 months is muscle... I can't seem to gain much fat.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Here is a tier I loaded up last week when we were in new jersey... I hate them totes cause they are harder then heck to pack in the load! I got another in a min.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol... im the same way... the only weight iv gained in the past 6 months is muscle... I can't seem to gain much fat.



Hard work will put more muscle on me also but it goes away when I get slack.


----------



## tbone75

Its OK guys I am putting on the fat for both of you! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hard work will put more muscle on me also but it goes away when I get slack.



That is my HUGE problem I am slack all the time now! Its not good for me but what do I do?


----------



## jimdad07

If it makes you feel any better John, I got to spend my entire day once again out in the cold with the wind screaming down my neck. Another flight simulator trailer lost its HVAC last night. The thing was down to 32*F this morning they said. Ended up being a short in a wiring harness that was taking it out. 8 hours on that one and then another 2 on a refrigeration rack that went down at a Walmart. I am heading to bed. Have good night guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> If it makes you feel any better John, I got to spend my entire day once again out in the cold with the wind screaming down my neck. Another flight simulator trailer lost its HVAC last night. The thing was down to 32*F this morning they said. Ended up being a short in a wiring harness that was taking it out. 8 hours on that one and then another 2 on a refrigeration rack that went down at a Walmart. I am heading to bed. Have good night guys.



Rough day Jim! But that is why they pay you the big bucks LOL Nite


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is my HUGE problem I am slack all the time now! Its not good for me but what do I do?



In your case you can`t do much different than what you are doing, your body won`t let you.
If I were to stop for very long I would be unable to get restarted again, even 5-6 days of inactivity on my usual level makes me pay when I resume again. Today I noticed right away that I have been slacking for more than a month now but I will be able to get back into the swing of things again pretty quickly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> If it makes you feel any better John, I got to spend my entire day once again out in the cold with the wind screaming down my neck. Another flight simulator trailer lost its HVAC last night. The thing was down to 32*F this morning they said. Ended up being a short in a wiring harness that was taking it out. 8 hours on that one and then another 2 on a refrigeration rack that went down at a Walmart. I am heading to bed. Have good night guys.



That`s a rough day but we see plenty of them like that here also. Night Jim.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> In your case you can`t do much different than what you are doing, your body won`t let you.
> If I were to stop for very long I would be unable to get restarted again, even 5-6 days of inactivity on my usual level makes me pay when I resume again. Today I noticed right away that I have been slacking for more than a month now but I will be able to get back into the swing of things again pretty quickly.



I know it won't take you long to get right back into it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know it won't take you long to get right back into it!



Today really wasn`t too bad but I could tell I was not in top shape, handling those glue lam beams told me I was not used to lifting 100+ lb beams from the ground up 8' on top of the pony wall across to the center bearing wall, there are only 60 of them all together, put up 12 just before quitting at dark tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Now its time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## dancan

I'd bet that my teenaged daughter is up before most of you ZZZSlackers .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'd bet that my teenaged daughter is up before most of you ZZZSlackers .




Mine isn't.........if she can help it.....


----------



## dancan

Mine's up now , she needs a ride to school but she'd sleep till 1 if she could .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I don't recall being completely nocturnal when I was a teen, but my son sure is.


----------



## dancan

Had a great day yesterday , my oldest got offered and accepted a job after applying and going through the hoops and interview process for a full time job in the career path that she has chosen .
Now she'll face the challenges of being a part time student while being employed so she can finish university education .


----------



## Cantdog

Excellent Dan.....It's hard enough for college kids to get a decent job these days let alone in the job market they have been training for.

Yes it takes a lot of effort to work and continue on as a student too. My wife aquired two degrees going that route...Congrats to you, your family and the very best to your daughter!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> In your case you can`t do much different than what you are doing, your body won`t let you.
> If I were to stop for very long I would be unable to get restarted again, even 5-6 days of inactivity on my usual level makes me pay when I resume again. Today I noticed right away that I have been slacking for more than a month now but I will be able to get back into the swing of things again pretty quickly.



I've noticed the same thing myself. It takes me a couple or three days to get back into the routine of working if I've been slacking. Especially my hands.



dancan said:


> I'd bet that my teenaged daughter is up before most of you ZZZSlackers .



I look forward to your wit and wisdom each morning with eager anticipation. Today's comment was one of your better ones.



dancan said:


> Had a great day yesterday , my oldest got offered and accepted a job after applying and going through the hoops and interview process for a full time job in the career path that she has chosen .
> Now she'll face the challenges of being a part time student while being employed so she can finish university education .



Congrats! It ain't easy to do that but it's possible. My wife managed it plus me and four children. I'll bet your daughter does fine.


----------



## dancan

The daughter has 3 years of university in already so the 4th year's worth of courses will just take a little longer , my brother took a 9 year working break and then went back to finish his engineering degree because his university credits would expire at 10 years .
She has worked since she was 14 and has been fortunate to have been working in things that she has always had a passion for (not greenpeace or sierra club) and she is not going into this job with the ignorance of office politics because it is one of her ex-boss's job so now she's the boss LOL .
Now to get the other daughter a job LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

Job ???

Work ???

What ARE you guys talking about now ???


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Excellent Dan.....It's hard enough for college kids to get a decent job these days let alone in the job market they have been training for.
> 
> Yes it takes a lot of effort to work and continue on as a student too. My wife aquired two degrees going that route...Congrats to you, your family and the very best to your daughter!!!!!!!!!!!



As she was working part time but not knowing what the outcome of university education would be I urged her to steer her coarse load towards the type of work that she enjoyed doing verses the standard mold of pick a career , get a degree and look for a job .
They came to her and told her to apply for the position , someone from outside the organization got the job but it created issues from within so the position was reposted and she was told to reapply .

I'm still trying to figure out what I want to be now that I'm out of school .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Job ???
> 
> Work ???
> 
> What ARE you guys talking about now ???



Work .
Stihls work better than Huskies .
Job .
Sthils get the job done better than Huskies .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Work .
> Stihls work better than Huskies .
> Job .
> Sthils get the job done better than Huskies .



Delusion.
A delusion is a false belief held with absolute conviction despite superior evidence


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Job ???
> 
> Work ???
> 
> What ARE you guys talking about now ???



That's what some of us have to do to support our addiction.


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> Work .
> Stihls work better than Huskies .
> Job .
> Sthils get the job done better than Huskies .





roncoinc said:


> Delusion.
> A delusion is a false belief held with absolute conviction despite superior evidence



NOW we're getting this thread back on track.


----------



## tbone75

You guys got me LMAO again this morning! Not having a good day so far.Real bad night too. Dang weather is changing.Snow this afternoon and tonight. Got to go pick up the step-sons car in a little bit.He got a flat and then kept on driving it? This is the 3rd time he has done this! The reason he ran it was because he was some where he was not suppose to be. This time the OL sent him to live with his Dad for a while and kept the car.He don't like it one bit! LOL His Dad won't let him do like the OL does.I got to the point I don't say nothing.I want to tell her its about time LOL But its best I don't say nothing LOL The boy is 17 and a half so it may be to little to late? I just have to stay out of it or it drives me crazy.I told her she lets him get away with way way to much and gives him anything he wants.So he has never learned you need to work for the things you want.I try to tell her its the wrong way to do it.She needs to teach him life is tough.She didn't have much of anything growing up and wants him to have everything.Can't blame her for that but its not good.


----------



## Cantdog

Ain't that the truth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> You guys got me LMAO again this morning! Not having a good day so far.Real bad night too. Dang weather is changing.Snow this afternoon and tonight. Got to go pick up the step-sons car in a little bit.He got a flat and then kept on driving it? This is the 3rd time he has done this! The reason he ran it was because he was some where he was not suppose to be. This time the OL sent him to live with his Dad for a while and kept the car.He don't like it one bit! LOL His Dad won't let him do like the OL does.I got to the point I don't say nothing.I want to tell her its about time LOL But its best I don't say nothing LOL The boy is 17 and a half so it may be to little to late? I just have to stay out of it or it drives me crazy.I told her she lets him get away with way way to much and gives him anything he wants.So he has never learned you need to work for the things you want.I try to tell her its the wrong way to do it.She needs to teach him life is tough.She didn't have much of anything growing up and wants him to have everything.Can't blame her for that but its not good.



Hate to hear you're having a rough day, John. You're absolutely right on the step-son and staying out of it is probably the best thing. If one of my girls pulled that stunt on a tire they'd be walking until they bought a new one, maybe longer.


----------



## 8433jeff

diggers_dad said:


> Hate to hear you're having a rough day, John. You're absolutely right on the step-son and staying out of it is probably the best thing. If one of my girls pulled that stunt on a tire they'd be walking until they bought a new one, maybe longer.



Yeah, if he did to prove hes stupid, OK. Told all the young drivers and the wife to drive on it until they/I am safe to change it. I'm not changing a tire on a freeway or a busy road anymore with texters/drivers going by at speed. I don't often get run over by idiots looking for a new to me rim at the junk yard.


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> Yeah, if he did to prove hes stupid, OK. Told all the young drivers and the wife to drive on it until they/I am safe to change it. I'm not changing a tire on a freeway or a busy road anymore with texters/drivers going by at speed. I don't often get run over by idiots looking for a new to me rim at the junk yard.



He is just plain stupid.Once I can see and still be upset but 3 times?All due to going to a friends house he isn't allowed to be at due to drug use by the whole family.Had the flat with this other kid with him.He was trying to get him back home so he wouldn't get caught being with him.He made it that kids house but couldn't leave .Busted again LOL Don't know how he gets so many flats yet? 4 in just the last 3 months? And a couple others before that! So I don't know where he has been going? He has been busted with pot in the car twice now.He goes to court the 25th  I just hope he learns something from it? Afraid its not likely at all.


----------



## tbone75

Now lets get back to saws! LOL Still can't get this clutch off the 111.So sprayed some moose pee on it and set it back for a another day. LOL May have to talk to Robin about some horse pee? May work better? :msp_rolleyes: Now I tore into this 180 to get it running.May have it sold? LOL


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Work .
> Stihls work better than Huskies .
> Job .
> Sthils get the job done better than Huskies .





Cantdog said:


> Ain't that the truth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yup ! That's what I said .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup ! That's what I said .



:msp_ohmy::msp_thumbdn::msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

This 180 is a mess!The rod is bent jug is scored piston is broke bottom of the skirt and a hole in the top. LOL First thing I found was the top of the carb is loose? Its never been apart for sure. I will get some pics after bit.The bar has been smoked on it too.Rough life in a very shot time!Been used very little from what I can see.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> This 180 is a mess!The rod is bent jug is scored piston is broke bottom of the skirt and a hole in the top. LOL First thing I found was the top of the carb is loose? Its never been apart for sure. I will get some pics after bit.The bar has been smoked on it too.Rough life in a very shot time!Been used very little from what I can see.



Sometimes it's amazing the abuse people put on a saw....I got a 49sp parts saw off ebay one time that was unbelievably destroyed. It all started with the final fuel filter in the carb being PACKED with filter fuzz...I mean so packed that I had to dig the fuzz out with an x-acto knife and once out it stayed right in the same shape....was about the size of a new pencil eraser....I have no idea how any fuel at all got through but it did...enough to lean out to the point that with heavy abuse the clutch side main dissintergrated and the parts went up through the engine, taking out the P&C and throwing the crank out of alignment!!! I guess they were trying to rev the skip out of it!!!! Still had a lot of good parts on it but not from the engine....LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This 180 is a mess!The rod is bent jug is scored piston is broke bottom of the skirt and a hole in the top. LOL First thing I found was the top of the carb is loose? Its never been apart for sure. I will get some pics after bit.The bar has been smoked on it too.Rough life in a very shot time!Been used very little from what I can see.



Meh,,"most" poeple that buy a steel dont know what a real saw is anyway,,thus the mistreatment ..
they hear the stories and see the ad's and follow the misguided crowd,thinking they must be bulletproof.
to late they find they could have a wood shark for less than $100 and it would last longer...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Sometimes it's amazing the abuse people put on a saw....I got a 49sp parts saw off ebay one time that was unbelievably destroyed. It all started with the final fuel filter in the carb being PACKED with filter fuzz...I mean so packed that I had to dig the fuzz out with an x-acto knife and once out it stayed right in the same shape....was about the size of a new pencil eraser....I have no idea how any fuel at all got through but it did...enough to lean out to the point that with heavy abuse the clutch side main dissintergrated and the parts went up through the engine, taking out the P&C and throwing the crank out of alignment!!! I guess they were trying to rev the skip out of it!!!! Still had a lot of good parts on it but not from the engine....LOL!!!



I wonder how many years that saw was mistreated before it finally gave up ???
sez a lot about a good saw


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I wonder how many years that saw was mistreated before it finally gave up ???
> sez a lot about a good saw



Actually the saw looked like it was very well taken care of.....but possibly the second owner was a bonehead....of course the acculimation of felt filter fuzz took years to become critical. As I said I have no idea how it ran hard enough to selfdestruct. I have had them no where near that plugged and couldn't get to WOT with them..but ...yes a good saw...LOLOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Pics of the 180 mess LOL I am guessing a piece of the piston skirt got into the top? Plug looks fine? So I really just don't know? Saw looks almost new.


----------



## tbone75

Just got home from trying to get that car.Nephew had his big ford and trailer.By the time we got there its was snowing so hard we gave up LOL Had a hell of a time getting him and the trailer back to a main road! He was spinning up every hill bad! LOL I had to rub it in and tell him a Chevy would have no problem at all LOL He is a big time Ford fan LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Fwd??????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Fwd??????



It was a 4X4 truck but it don't work LOL No drive shaft in it!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> It was a 4X4 truck but it don't work LOL No drive shaft in it!




LOL 4WD never go as good in 2WD as a regular 2WD does...at least been my experience......LOL!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> LOL 4WD never go as good in 2WD as a regular 2WD does...at least been my experience......LOL!!



I've noticed that too. My 4WD trucks NEED 4WD in the winter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My first truck was a 2 wh drive posi trac long wheel base Chevy and it went places 4 wheel drives got stuck in, it all depends on the driver. It was the only truck I owned that was 2 wh drive, others since were 4x4 so now I think I would have to learn how to drive on slippery surfaces all over again. Driving a one ton 4X4 posi Qudratrac spoiles all that fun.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL 4WD never go as good in 2WD as a regular 2WD does...at least been my experience......LOL!!



They sure seem that way. Where I live I need 4X4 to get out of my drive way when it snows! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

8433jeff said:


> Yeah, if he did to prove hes stupid, OK. Told all the young drivers and the wife to drive on it until they/I am safe to change it. I'm not changing a tire on a freeway or a busy road anymore with texters/drivers going by at speed. I don't often get run over by idiots looking for a new to me rim at the junk yard.



Good point. I was referring to someone on a dirt / gravel road just beatin' the snot out of a good tire. As you said, changing a tire on a major highway can be risky. I wouldn't want my loved ones to risk that. 



tbone75 said:


> This 180 is a mess!The rod is bent jug is scored piston is broke bottom of the skirt and a hole in the top. LOL First thing I found was the top of the carb is loose? *Of course it was still running and would cut more wood that any Husky I own.*



There. Fixed it for ya. 

I'm back from the basement and I brought an extra big stick to stir the pot with!


----------



## tbone75

You guys are very quiet tonight? I got to lay down for a few.Give me something to read when I get back! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> My first truck was a 2 wh drive posi trac long wheel base Chevy and it went places 4 wheel drives got stuck in, it all depends on the driver. It was the only truck I owned that was 2 wh drive, others since were 4x4 so now I think I would have to learn how to drive on slippery surfaces all over again. Driving a one ton 4X4 posi Qudratrac spoiles all that fun.



The county I work for gives me a 4wd GMC truck to drive. I tell ya, with all the new computer stuff that tells the 4wd when and how to work, it must take a real idiot to get one stuck. That truck will go places my old '78 1/2 ton Chevy with "real" 4wd would have never made it. Of course, my old 1/2 ton could pull a house if it got traction...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Good point. I was referring to someone on a dirt / gravel road just beatin' the snot out of a good tire. As you said, changing a tire on a major highway can be risky. I wouldn't want my loved ones to risk that.
> 
> 
> 
> There. Fixed it for ya.
> 
> I'm back from the basement and I brought an extra big stick to stir the pot with!



I bet that little saw don't have 12 hrs. on it! Just couldn't hold up :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

Stihls rule!

Huskys drool (bar oil).


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I bet that little saw don't have 12 hrs. on it! Just couldn't hold up :hmm3grin2orange:



Nobody makes a saw that can stand up to an idiot. I've seen full grown men run the bar into the dirt and wonder why the saw won't cut. They just keep tryin', rockin' the saw back and forth like it's hand saw. The sound of that chain screaming for attention makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up!


----------



## tbone75

Where is Ron when I need him? He is a lot better at picking on Stihls LOL I kind of like them LOL But Huskys still rock!


----------



## diggers_dad

I've got my MS 361 project nearly finished. It's time to due the final tuning and I'm wondering whether or not to mod the muffler or just let it run stock. Anyone have any experience with one? This is my first 361 and it seems pretty strong from the factory.

I also spent a couple of hours finishing an 028 WB for a friend of a friend. After all the work I did it WOULD NOT tune out. It kept picking up speed and then dying. Didn't matter what I tried it seemed like there was an air leak somewhere giving me fits. I had vacuum tested it and was sure nothing was leaking. 

I finally decided either the fuel line or the impulse line was the culprit and started to change them both.....when I saw that I hadn't put the nuts on the carburetor to secure it. They were laying in the plastic tub all by themselves, wondering why some idiot didn't put them on about an hour earlier. :bang: Sometimes I amaze even myself.


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Stihls rule!
> 
> Huskys drool (bar oil).



" A delusion is a false belief held with absolute conviction despite superior evidence.[1] Unlike hallucinations, delusions are always pathological (the result of an illness or illness process).[1] As a pathology, it is distinct from a belief based on false or incomplete information, dogma, poor memory, illusion, or other effects of perception.

Delusions typically occur in the context of neurological or mental illness, although they are not tied to any particular disease and have been found to occur in the context of many pathological states (both physical and mental). However, they are of particular diagnostic importance in psychotic disorders including schizophrenia, paraphrenia, manic episodes of bipolar disorder, and psychotic depression. "


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Where is Ron when I need him? He is a lot better at picking on Stihls LOL I kind of like them LOL But Huskys still rock!



After you run that 520i you'll throw rocks at Stihls and Huskys. That is one of the easiest to start saws I've ever owned. Not just that one in particular, all of that series - the 520i and the 111i. I don't know what they did to make that work, but if my hands are quick and limber I can start one of those saws in one pull cold, most of the time. Never more than two. Great German engineering.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> " A delusion is a false belief held with absolute conviction despite superior evidence.[1] Unlike hallucinations, delusions are always pathological (the result of an illness or illness process).[1] As a pathology, it is distinct from a belief based on false or incomplete information, dogma, poor memory, illusion, or other effects of perception.
> 
> Delusions typically occur in the context of neurological or mental illness, although they are not tied to any particular disease and have been found to occur in the context of many pathological states (both physical and mental). However, they are of particular diagnostic importance in psychotic disorders including schizophrenia, paraphrenia, manic episodes of bipolar disorder, and psychotic depression. "



Nice to see you're in good spirits tonight. That one was funny! Let me try....

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I'm schizophrenic
And so am I


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> The county I work for gives me a 4wd GMC truck to drive. I tell ya, with all the new computer stuff that tells the 4wd when and how to work, it must take a real idiot to get one stuck. That truck will go places my old '78 1/2 ton Chevy with "real" 4wd would have never made it. Of course, my old 1/2 ton could pull a house if it got traction...



I seldom see any stuck any more but during every snowstorm I see a few in the ditch with the wheels facing up.....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

I see Jerry is lurking down there. Probably catching up on his reading. This could get fun!!!

Husky, for the man who has time to watch other trees grow while he tries to cut one down.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> I seldom see any stuck any more but during every snowstorm I see a few in the ditch with the wheels facing up.....LOL



Yup. Those are the same idiots who try to cut rocks with chainsaws.


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> After you run that 520i you'll throw rocks at Stihls and Huskys. That is one of the easiest to start saws I've ever owned. Not just that one in particular, all of that series - the 520i and the 111i. I don't know what they did to make that work, but if my hands are quick and limber I can start one of those saws in one pull cold, most of the time. Never more than two. Great German engineering.



Does that have the carb with the "enrichener" instead of a choke ??
my 6000i has that and it do start easy..


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Does that have the carb with the "enrichener" instead of a choke ??
> my 6000i has that and it do start easy..



It has a choke. Someone told me the "i" stood for "fuel injected." Now, we all know that ain't right, but I've never tore one down to look at it because I never had one that wouldn't run! I'm sure they figured out a way to send a shot of fuel straight into the throat at the first pull, I just don't know how. I sure wish Stihl had copied that little trick....


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> It has a choke. Someone told me the "i" stood for "fuel injected." Now, we all know that ain't right, but I've never tore one down to look at it because I never had one that wouldn't run! I'm sure they figured out a way to send a shot of fuel straight into the throat at the first pull, I just don't know how. I sure wish Stihl had copied that little trick....



Ok,it dont have a choke then.
yup,shot of fuel it is.


----------



## diggers_dad

The little woman says it's time to get my back rub. Good night ya'll.....


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I seldom see any stuck any more but during every snowstorm I see a few in the ditch with the wheels facing up.....LOL



Thats because you live in a place that dont get much snow and drivers are inexperianced .. 
4x4 has same number as brakes as 4x2 and people think with a 4x4 you can drive like a nut,,left OR right !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> It has a choke. Someone told me the "i" stood for "fuel injected." Now, we all know that ain't right, but I've never tore one down to look at it because I never had one that wouldn't run! I'm sure they figured out a way to send a shot of fuel straight into the throat at the first pull, I just don't know how. I sure wish Stihl had copied that little trick....



Dolmar were years ahead with that feature, I don`t know of any other saw using it , but they should.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats because you live in a place that dont get much snow and drivers are inexperianced ..
> 4x4 has same number as brakes as 4x2 and people think with a 4x4 you can drive like a nut,,left OR right !! LOL !!



Owners of the newer 4X4 sport utes and the like "know" they can drive twice as fast as everyone else on a slippery highway, or biway...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dolmar were years ahead with that feature, I don`t know of any other saw using it , but they should.



i will say i have never seen a saw start easier then one of them..
maybe they found some problem someplace to cause them to discontinue it ??
i wonder if those carbs could be adapted to others ??
of course finding the carb could be a problem


----------



## tbone75

This 116 sure starts easy! And does it run!!!! LOL Very fun saw! Thanks Jerry :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Owners of the newer 4X4 sport utes and the like "know" they can drive twice as fast as everyone else on a slippery highway, or biway...LOL



They seem to think they can! Idiots! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it up,nite all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up,nite all.



Nite Jerry That box show up yet?


----------



## 7hpjim

tbone75 said:


> They seem to think they can! Idiots! LOL



SEEN ONE OF THOSE IN THE DITCH TODAY ON MY WAY BACK FROM CHARM ENGINE TODAY AROUND 3;30 THIS AFTERNOON:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Dan you still snooZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzing ? I am stihl trying to get to sleep! :bang:


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dolmar were years ahead with that feature, I don`t know of any other saw using it , but they should.





roncoinc said:


> i will say i have never seen a saw start easier then one of them..
> maybe they found some problem someplace to cause them to discontinue it ??
> i wonder if those carbs could be adapted to others ??
> of course finding the carb could be a problem



I don't know how they made it work, but anyone who ever owned one will tell you what a great saw it is and will follow with how easy it is to start. Performance and weight were nothing spectacular on that series of saws, but starting so easily made up for that. After all, the fastest saw in the world won't cut wood if it won't start.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Hey Dan you still snooZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzing ? I am stihl trying to get to sleep! :bang:



I don't know if it's very smart to go poking the bear with a stick, especially early in the morning. He may wake up MAD! Besides, the only way you and I are up before him is if we just can't sleep.:msp_confused:


----------



## RandyMac

LoL!:biggrin:


----------



## dancan

I've already been up earlier to let my whiny cat out now I got to listen to you cats .
I don't get mad , I just get even when you least expect it .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I've already been up earlier to let my whiny cat out now I got to listen to you cats .
> I don't get mad , I just get even when you least expect it .



Yeah I was up earlier too..around 3:30....checked things out but didn't say anything as it was more or less of a driveby heading back the the warmth and security of my SLACKER Crib ZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZzz!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Time to get started. Friday! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Cantdog

diggers_dad said:


> Time to get started. Friday! Woo Hoo!




LOLOL!! That became of less importance when I became self employed some 26 yrs ago.....sad really....it's not even the day the Eagal flies/craps for me anymore.....weekends look busier than the weekdays now.....back to the OLs Saab tomorrow...new head gaskets and head bolts came in yesterday........snowing here this morning.....woe is me......LOLOL!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

just checked the doppler, the next storm is just off shore, another juicy one. The Smith went from 7 feet to 28 feet in less than 24 hours, it will stay high for awhile. 6 inches of rain at the coast, about twice that in the local mountains. This is payback for all those nice days we had.


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL!! That became of less importance when I became self employed some 26 yrs ago.....sad really....it's not even the day the Eagal flies/craps for me anymore.....weekends look busier than the weekdays now.....back to the OLs Saab tomorrow...new head gaskets and head bolts came in yesterday........snowing here this morning.....woe is me......LOLOL!!!!



I'll keep the wife's Volvo and my Monday to Friday job. Enjoy the snow!


----------



## Cantdog

diggers_dad said:


> I'll keep the wife's Volvo and my Monday to Friday job. Enjoy the snow!



Yeah...thanks.....LOLOL!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...thanks.....LOLOL!!!!



At least you're capable of working on the Saab. I wouldn't try working on that Volvo other than changing fluids or fixing a flat. Heck, the wiring on her '91 had me confused. Them fureners do strange things with cars.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I've already been up earlier to let my whiny cat out now I got to listen to you cats .
> I don't get mad , I just get even when you least expect it .



Just like I do! LOL I don't get riled up very often.But I will get even LOL If I remember to? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL!! That became of less importance when I became self employed some 26 yrs ago.....sad really....it's not even the day the Eagal flies/craps for me anymore.....weekends look busier than the weekdays now.....back to the OLs Saab tomorrow...new head gaskets and head bolts came in yesterday........snowing here this morning.....woe is me......LOLOL!!!!



I was self employed for about 3 years before I got in the steel mill.My brother and I had a body shop.It was very hard to make it till the name got spread around.Things were getting better when the mill called.I was working 7 days a week trying to make ends meet. LOL


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> just checked the doppler, the next storm is just off shore, another juicy one. The Smith went from 7 feet to 28 feet in less than 24 hours, it will stay high for awhile. 6 inches of rain at the coast, about twice that in the local mountains. This is payback for all those nice days we had.



You take care out there Randy! That looks like a bad one!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ladys are ya keeping the fort held down?  still waiting on darin to see whats up with my taptalk? Gim


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

[video]http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#a/watch?v=qFYeS-BV_Oc[/video] heres


----------



## jimdad07

Having a real good day here today. Walked out the door at 5:00 am this morning and slipped on the ice, feet up in the air and landed with all my weight on my upper back. Knocked my glasses and the wind out of me. Tried to stand up and could hardly move. Made the two hour drive to my first call of the day and by the time I got there I could hardly get out of my van. Turned around, went to the hospital and got to find out that I bruised my back bone just below my neck. I am looking a lot like a board right now after two pain pills and still no letup, John if this is how you feel everyday, I don't know how you do it. This is about the worse pain I have ever had in my life and I have broken more than one bone. No wood cutting for me this weekend:msp_sad:

On the bright side, it should heal and the rest of my xrays looked good. Hitting 30 with new aches and pains to come with it:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Having a real good day here today. Walked out the door at 5:00 am this morning and slipped on the ice, feet up in the air and landed with all my weight on my upper back. Knocked my glasses and the wind out of me. Tried to stand up and could hardly move. Made the two hour drive to my first call of the day and by the time I got there I could hardly get out of my van. Turned around, went to the hospital and got to find out that I bruised my back bone just below my neck. I am looking a lot like a board right now after two pain pills and still no letup, John if this is how you feel everyday, I don't know how you do it. This is about the worse pain I have ever had in my life and I have broken more than one bone. No wood cutting for me this weekend:msp_sad:
> 
> On the bright side, it should heal and the rest of my xrays looked good. Hitting 30 with new aches and pains to come with it:msp_thumbsup:



Wait 'til ya hit 40...

Sorry to hear about the back. I hope the pain pills start to work for you soon.

Of course, if you cut with a Stihl, you'd have so much wood already that you wouldn't NEED to be out cutting this weekend...


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> Wait 'til ya hit 40...
> 
> Sorry to hear about the back. I hope the pain pills start to work for you soon.
> 
> *Of course, if you cut with a Stihl, you'd have so much wood already that you wouldn't NEED to be out cutting this weekend*...



*Reported* to the moderators: False, and/ or misleading statements.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> Wait 'til ya hit 40...
> 
> Sorry to hear about the back. I hope the pain pills start to work for you soon.
> 
> Of course, if you cut with a Stihl, you'd have so much wood already that you wouldn't NEED to be out cutting this weekend...



The Stihls are well represented when I go to the woods, it just so happens that my Dollies are my democratic majority out there.


----------



## sefh3

I'm waiting for the "storm" to hit. They are talking 4-6 tonight into tomorrow. This will be the first "plowable" snow of the winter. Hopefully I'll be taking the kids out sledding tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

Have any of you guys ever saved a piston after scoring? If there any way to clean one up? Those stinky saws I picked up have savable cylinders and the 266xp I have isn't too bad on the piston.


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> *Reported* to the moderators: False, and/ or misleading statements.



NOW we're talkin'!

Obviously you're a Musky fan. 






Tattle-tale:msp_flapper:


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> NOW we're talkin'!
> 
> Obviously you're a Musky fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattle-tale:msp_flapper:



Nope. I'm an equal opportunity victim of CAD. 4 Stihls and 4 Husqvarnas, and after that it's a mixed bag of Red, Orange& Black, and Yellow.
I had a green one here somewhere.......oh wait, I left that one in Alpena Arkansas....LOL!!!


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Have any of you guys ever saved a piston after scoring? If there any way to clean one up? Those stinky saws I picked up have savable cylinders and the 266xp I have isn't too bad on the piston.



How bad is the scoring? I have "buffed" one out before but you have to make sure it's still round.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nite Jerry That box show up yet?




Showed up today, what`s in it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> I don't know how they made it work, but anyone who ever owned one will tell you what a great saw it is and will follow with how easy it is to start. Performance and weight were nothing spectacular on that series of saws, but starting so easily made up for that. After all, the fastest saw in the world won't cut wood if it won't start.



I have a couple or so of them Si series saws that I would not say were," slow".


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> just checked the doppler, the next storm is just off shore, another juicy one. The Smith went from 7 feet to 28 feet in less than 24 hours, it will stay high for awhile. 6 inches of rain at the coast, about twice that in the local mountains. This is payback for all those nice days we had.



We are getting wacked with snow here today, been snowing steadily since early afternoon and will continue for another hour or so. Heavy wet stuff, may get 2-3 inches of build up, then freeze.....Yuck!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Showed up today, what`s in it?



Guess you just better look? :hmm3grin2orange: Think you may like it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess you just better look? :hmm3grin2orange: Think you may like it?



Boxes are getting piled pretty high here, might get to operning some of them tonight.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are getting wacked with snow here today, been snowing steadily since early afternoon and will continue for another hour or so. Heavy wet stuff, may get 2-3 inches of build up, then freeze.....Yuck!!



We are suppose to get 1-2" with freezing rain tonight and tomorrow. Fun !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Boxes are getting piled pretty high here, might get to operning some of them tonight.



You may not want to wait on that one?


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Having a real good day here today. Walked out the door at 5:00 am this morning and slipped on the ice, feet up in the air and landed with all my weight on my upper back. Knocked my glasses and the wind out of me. Tried to stand up and could hardly move. Made the two hour drive to my first call of the day and by the time I got there I could hardly get out of my van. Turned around, went to the hospital and got to find out that I bruised my back bone just below my neck. I am looking a lot like a board right now after two pain pills and still no letup, John if this is how you feel everyday, I don't know how you do it. This is about the worse pain I have ever had in my life and I have broken more than one bone. No wood cutting for me this weekend:msp_sad:
> 
> On the bright side, it should heal and the rest of my xrays looked good. Hitting 30 with new aches and pains to come with it:msp_thumbsup:



HI Jim,
Sorry to hear about your mishap this morning. Take care of that back. I bruised my tailbone from falling on ice and it hurt for months. Make sure you rest.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> We are suppose to get 1-2" with freezing rain tonight and tomorrow. Fun !



I'll take my snow instead of that freezing rain. I hate ice.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Having a real good day here today. Walked out the door at 5:00 am this morning and slipped on the ice, feet up in the air and landed with all my weight on my upper back. Knocked my glasses and the wind out of me. Tried to stand up and could hardly move. Made the two hour drive to my first call of the day and by the time I got there I could hardly get out of my van. Turned around, went to the hospital and got to find out that I bruised my back bone just below my neck. I am looking a lot like a board right now after two pain pills and still no letup, John if this is how you feel everyday, I don't know how you do it. This is about the worse pain I have ever had in my life and I have broken more than one bone. No wood cutting for me this weekend:msp_sad:
> 
> On the bright side, it should heal and the rest of my xrays looked good. Hitting 30 with new aches and pains to come with it:msp_thumbsup:



Sure glad you didn't break anything! Afraid it will take a few days to feel much better! Your going to be so stiff it just aint funny!Right now you may feel worse than me? LOL You better take it easy for a while!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I'll take my snow instead of that freezing rain. I hate ice.



I agree with you on that! I hate the ice!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are getting wacked with snow here today, been snowing steadily since early afternoon and will continue for another hour or so. Heavy wet stuff, may get 2-3 inches of build up, then freeze.....Yuck!!



Guess you will be out plowing snow? LOL


----------



## Jon1212

Peg Leg checking in.
I started my PT on Wednesday, and the gal that gives me the torture.....er therapy is sarcastic so it should be interesting to see how this goes.
As I was leaving I made the comment in front of a few other people "it's kind of unusual that for an ankle injury she had me take my pants off"...............LOL!!!! Yeah this should be interesting alright.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess you just better look? :hmm3grin2orange: Think you may like it?



Well,...it is on top of the pile now since I already opened four boxes that had new parts in them, coils, carbs, recoil cover and some chain,... well a lot of chain....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Peg Leg checking in.
> I started my PT on Wednesday, and the gal that gives me the torture.....er therapy is sarcastic so it should be interesting to see how this goes.
> As I was leaving I made the comment in front of a few other people "it's kind of unusual that for an ankle injury she had me take my pants off"...............LOL!!!! Yeah this should be interesting alright.



I went through PT several times LOL Had a couple VERY GOOD looking women helping me! LOL Also had Grape Ape once :help::msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess you will be out plowing snow? LOL



Its not my shift so I will hide at least for a while,..if the storm drags on then I might volunteer to do back shift....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the other saw from my Nephew last night.Looked at today its a 018C.Bad fuel line and dirty carb is all I have found bad so far? Going to try and fire it up in just a bit.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its not my shift so I will hide at least for a while,..if the storm drags on then I might volunteer to do back shift....LOL



LOL Hope you don't have to.Right now you need to go open that box so I know what you think of it? I am going to go fire up this 018. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> LOL Hope you don't have to.Right now you need to go open that box so I know what you think of it? I am going to go fire up this 018. LOL



I think I might open that box then,..as soon as I finish eating and then pry the cat off my lap....LOL


----------



## tbone75

The 018 fired right up! But it don't oil? LOL Can't be much ?


----------



## dancan

3.5 hours :msp_mad: .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

dancan said:


> 3.5 hours :msp_mad: .



:msp_confused:


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> Nope. I'm an equal opportunity victim of CAD. 4 Stihls and 4 Husqvarnas, and after that it's a mixed bag of Red, Orange& Black, and Yellow.
> I had a green one here somewhere.......oh wait, I left that one in Alpena Arkansas....LOL!!!



And don't think Digger has let me forget it. Every time he goes near it I tell him we have to finish the current project. He's a little skittish about taking the clutch off to get to the oiler. We're gonna have to see why the one John sent won't oil. Yours is next on the list.



pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a couple or so of them Si series saws that I would not say were," slow".



Well said. The word "sturdy" comes to mind. They didn't rev up like a Husky, but they weren't slow either. Lots of torque as I remember, you could pretty well bury the bar and it would get down and grunt through it. Really impressive when you think about the displacement of that series. Good saw. For what my opinion is worth (a dangerous statement, I know) they were every bit as good as the 028 series from Stihl, and that is saying something!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> The 018 fired right up! But it don't oil? LOL Can't be much ?



Digger wonders if you put oil in to begin with? Then he recommends cleaning it. Edit: clean the oiler, not the oil.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Got the other saw from my Nephew last night.Looked at today its a 018C.Bad fuel line and dirty carb is all I have found bad so far? Going to try and fire it up in just a bit.



Every once in a blue moon I get one like that. Good find!! One of those will sell around here for a $100 bill in no time, $125 if you're willing to wait a day or two. Like it or not, everyone recognizes that name and associates it with quality.


----------



## dancan

The ride home .
Normally takes 1 hr .
Crappiest road conditions I've had to drive in a while and the most stuck buses , trucks and cars spinning tires I've seen in a long time .
Might be 3" of snow but it was wet and packed down to ice all the way from work to home , grid lock in the city .


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> The ride home .
> Normally takes 1 hr .
> Crappiest road conditions I've had to drive in a while and the most stuck buses , trucks and cars spinning tires I've seen in a long time .
> Might be 3" of snow but it was wet and packed down to ice all the way from work to home , grid lock in the city .



I hate to hear you're gettin' that kind of weather. 38 degrees here and overcast. Windy and chilly outside, nice fire inside. Do you have to make that same drive in the morning or are you off for the weekend?


----------



## dancan

I got a house lot to cut this weekend , this crap better melt fast LOL .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

dancan said:


> I got a house lot to cut this weekend , this crap better melt fast LOL .



Stay safe out there, Dan!


----------



## dancan

The trip is 35 minutes to the shop if you get all the green lights but average is 45 .
I keep the shop closed on the weekends but I've seen myself travel an hour to go cut a lot but most fall into a 45 minute radius .
The cutting thing doesn't happen every weekend but I try to get as much as I can before I look like John :hmm3grin2orange: .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The ride home .
> Normally takes 1 hr .
> Crappiest road conditions I've had to drive in a while and the most stuck buses , trucks and cars spinning tires I've seen in a long time .
> Might be 3" of snow but it was wet and packed down to ice all the way from work to home , grid lock in the city .



LOL...On the little slope across the road from your place I had to sit and wait til some dufus spun,slid side to side and wiggled trying to go the 30' to get up to flatter road surface. I was in no hurry and enjoyed sitting there watching the show, could have drove off down to the other exit but it was downright hilarious watching the Honda Civic squirm til the dufus finally decided to back down and take the long way around. The old GMC never slipped a tire starting from a dead stop right up that incline that was now mostly packed like hard surface ice......LOL


----------



## dancan

I even dug out the old 394 to see if it could knock down a tree , if it don't work I'll just use it as a falling target :hmm3grin2orange: .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I even dug out the old 394 to see if it could knock down a tree , if it don't work I'll just use it as a falling target :hmm3grin2orange: .



Stick the bar in the ground, its bright orange and would make a great target, ..might even get lucky and hit the target with a 36"X 75' spruce....LOL


----------



## dancan

The tranny shops are just rubbing their hands , all the drivers today seem to know is mash that gas peddle and you'll eventually go ....... til something breaks LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The tranny shops are just rubbing their hands , all the drivers today seem to know is mash that gas peddle and you'll eventually go ....... til something breaks LOL .



Yep,...seen plenty of tire spinning on my short drive home today around 4:15, what a bunch of idiots....LOL


----------



## dancan

Yes , that's a good little hill when it snows LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta go check out a box.....LOL

WTHelium is these yeller things???...:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gotta go check out a box.....LOL
> 
> WTHelium is these yeller things???...:msp_confused:



I don't know? I am color blind! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Fellas! 
almost 5" of snow here in Chicago!!! :bang::msp_mad:
Also John, I got the saw today my sister sent me a picture, it looks great!  
THANKS!


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Have any of you guys ever saved a piston after scoring? If there any way to clean one up? Those stinky saws I picked up have savable cylinders and the 266xp I have isn't too bad on the piston.



Let me know if you need one , I got some boxes of junk I can dig through .


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Fellas!
> almost 5" of snow here in Chicago!!! :bang::msp_mad:
> Also John, I got the saw today my sister sent me a picture, it looks great!
> THANKS!



I was wondering about it? Seeing how Marc didn't get his :bang: Haven't heard anything back from the PO on them.Not likely I ever will :bang:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I was wondering about it? Seeing how Marc didn't get his :bang: Haven't heard anything back from the PO on them.Not likely I ever will :bang:



Sorry to hear John, They are the government after all  
It was funny though, TeddyScout is sending me a saw (he's from Ohio) and my sister texts me and tells me "you have a box from Ohio" I thought ohh great! Then TeddyScout calls me and asks me "Hey did you get the saw?" I told him yea my sister told me its there at the house. and he tells me "I might have sent you the wrong saw open it up and look at it" I open it up and there is a Craftsman  I tell him "well its a craftsman" 
Look into a further and find out the box is from Johns town! 
Its funny now!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't know? I am color blind! LOL



Well they look a little familiar, just the name on the recoil is throwing me off...LOL
One seems to have awesome compression, will have to have a close look inside the cylinder to see if they are closed port, thinking they are....:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well they look a little familiar, just the name on the recoil is throwing me off...LOL
> One seems to have awesome compression, will have to have a close look inside the cylinder to see if they are closed port, thinking they are....:msp_smile:



Now I can show off my new to me P41 ! :msp_thumbsup: Soon as I get a pic LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now I can show off my new to me P41 ! :msp_thumbsup: Soon as I get a pic LOL



Expanding the Pioneer lineup?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Having a real good day here today. Walked out the door at 5:00 am this morning and slipped on the ice, feet up in the air and landed with all my weight on my upper back. Knocked my glasses and the wind out of me. Tried to stand up and could hardly move. Made the two hour drive to my first call of the day and by the time I got there I could hardly get out of my van. Turned around, went to the hospital and got to find out that I bruised my back bone just below my neck. I am looking a lot like a board right now after two pain pills and still no letup, John if this is how you feel everyday, I don't know how you do it. This is about the worse pain I have ever had in my life and I have broken more than one bone. No wood cutting for me this weekend:msp_sad:
> 
> On the bright side, it should heal and the rest of my xrays looked good. Hitting 30 with new aches and pains to come with it:msp_thumbsup:



At least whe YOU fall you aint in danger like "some" of us are of like "breaking a hip" and taking forever to heal 
Now back to cutting with the easier dolmars instead of those toaster oven shaped things with the handle on the back 
HUH ! today been 33 years since i seen 30 !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> At least whe YOU fall you aint in danger like "some" of us are of like "breaking a hip" and taking forever to heal
> Now back to cutting with the easier dolmars instead of those toaster oven shaped things with the handle on the back
> HUH ! today been 33 years since i seen 30 !! LOL !!



:bday::bday::wave::bday::bday:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> At least whe YOU fall you aint in danger like "some" of us are of like "breaking a hip" and taking forever to heal
> Now back to cutting with the easier dolmars instead of those toaster oven shaped things with the handle on the back
> HUH ! today been 33 years since i seen 30 !! LOL !!



Happy birthday, Ron,...hope you get a nice Stihl Pro saw for a Bday present.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Peg Leg checking in.
> I started my PT on Wednesday, and the gal that gives me the torture.....er therapy is sarcastic so it should be interesting to see how this goes.
> As I was leaving I made the comment in front of a few other people "it's kind of unusual that for an ankle injury she had me take my pants off"...............LOL!!!! Yeah this should be interesting alright.



Maybe she thot you had a "foot" injury ? LOL !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Expanding the Pioneer lineup?



Yep you was eye balling it a while back. :hmm3grin2orange: Been waiting for a while now to show it off!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Happy birthday, Ron!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I was wondering about it? Seeing how Marc didn't get his :bang: Haven't heard anything back from the PO on them.Not likely I ever will :bang:



Theres a reason i used a whole roll of Gurilla tape on your box JOhn,now you know why..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep you was eye balling it a while back. :hmm3grin2orange: Been waiting for a while now to show it off!



Yep,..not bad at all, a proper recoil cover on it and it looks very good otherwise.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..not bad at all, a proper recoil cover on it and it looks very good otherwise.



Cant say i ever sen such exuberant enthusiasm !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..not bad at all, a proper recoil cover on it and it looks very good otherwise.



Yep it needs a yellow one LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Cant say i ever sen such exuberant enthusiasm !!



I have another P41 I hope the recoil is good on? Been a while since I seen it LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Theres a reason i used a whole roll of Gurilla tape on your box JOhn,now you know why..



I packed them up real good I thought? Foam all around and lots of tape!


----------



## roncoinc

oooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....................................

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..................................







Now to get some more brazilian cherry to make a display box for them 
going to show these to the ladies up ap the wood crafting shop.
they could prob get $100 each from the tourists 

dont see how i could use them to eat ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Cant say i ever sen such exuberant enthusiasm !!



Hmmm,...guess I have been around Pioneers for a little too long.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> oooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....................................
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get some more brazilian cherry to make a display box for them
> going to show these to the ladies up ap the wood crafting shop.
> they could prob get $100 each from the tourists
> 
> dont see how i could use them to eat ??



They look awesome,Ron,...very nice work on them ,John.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> They look awesome,Ron,...very nice work on them ,John.



Aint they nice ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Aint they nice ??



They do look better when you take the pics ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jerry what did you tell me them saws were? Pioneer or Partner?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry what did you tell me them saws were? Pioneer or Partner?



They were a Partner design.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They were a Partner design.



OK I got CRAFT ! LOL The next step above CRS LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Those 325`s are supposed to be the epotimy of the 49-53 cc saws. I have been told that the 325 was as strong as these saws get. The two you sent me will make very interesting projects. I have a 500 that has the highest compression I ever seen in a saw.


----------



## diggers_dad

Happy birthday Ron!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

happy birthday ron. 30 was so far back i can't even remember it. course i didn't think i'd ever see 21, do remember that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have had a long day, I am packing it in as I may get called out early, nite all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have had a long day, I am packing it in as I may get called out early, nite all.



Nite Jerry.Have fun with them saws! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

*Happy Birthday Ron!!!*

Atta boy, we are pretty close on birthdates, minus the years anyhow. Mine is on Sunday. Was going to spend the day in the woods. Here was the cake that they made for the B-day party tonight. There was three of us to party for tonight:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have had a long day, I am packing it in as I may get called out early, nite all.



Good night Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> *Happy Birthday Ron!!!*
> 
> Atta boy, we are pretty close on birthdates, minus the years anyhow. Mine is on Sunday. Was going to spend the day in the woods. Here was the cake that they made for the B-day party tonight. There was three of us to party for tonight:



Nice cake for an old fart :hmm3grin2orange: :bday::wave::bday:


----------



## tbone75

Hows the back Jim?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Hows the back Jim?



Feels like chit, I can't complain though, you have to deal with it daily. It is a scary thought for me, I try to be real careful how I lift things but you can't help this kind of thing.

BTW, I needed a piston and cylinder kit for the other 028av super that I have, I just won one with good compression (hopefully) for about $60 less than the p+c kit.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Feels like chit, I can't complain though, you have to deal with it daily. It is a scary thought for me, I try to be real careful how I lift things but you can't help this kind of thing.
> 
> BTW, I needed a piston and cylinder kit for the other 028av super that I have, I just won one with good compression (hopefully) for about $60 less than the p+c kit.



Sounds like you got a good deal!


----------



## tbone75

BTW....Jim you can have that old 028! I got me a good running P41 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> BTW....Jim you can have that old 028! I got me a good running P41 :hmm3grin2orange:



That is a great looking saw you got on that one John. Those saws have style, I am a big fan of them but they are hard to find in my area.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> *Happy Birthday Ron!!!*
> 
> Atta boy, we are pretty close on birthdates, minus the years anyhow. Mine is on Sunday. Was going to spend the day in the woods. Here was the cake that they made for the B-day party tonight. There was three of us to party for tonight:



Wow thats kewl !!
and the saw aint even creamsickle colored !!
the must know your growing up ??


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Wow thats kewl !!
> and the saw aint even creamsickle colored !!
> the must know your growing up ??



They must have known that you might see it later.


----------



## roncoinc

I just made out a check for a top end for my 576 
used but needing nothing as told.bolt on and go 
paid less than 1/5 of new oem...
guy said absoloutely nothing wrong with anything 
now THIS wil be a project i will get into when the parts get here !!
to hell with the heat in the shop !!
now to find out how to port this strange beast ??

HUSQVARNA 576 XP® W AutoTune - Chainsaws


----------



## jimdad07

Ron how do the auto-tune saws work? Are they Husky's version of the M-tronics?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I just made out a check for a top end for my 576
> used but needing nothing as told.bolt on and go
> paid less than 1/5 of new oem...
> guy said absoloutely nothing wrong with anything
> now THIS wil be a project i will get into when the parts get here !!
> to hell with the heat in the shop !!
> now to find out how to port this strange beast ??
> 
> HUSQVARNA 576 XP® W AutoTune - Chainsaws



That is a nice saw Ron! That should be a kick ass saw to run! That could be very different to port? But I know you will get it done right! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I had all I can take! I need some sleep LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I am falling asleep at the puter. You guys have a good one.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> I just made out a check for a top end for my 576
> used but needing nothing as told.bolt on and go
> paid less than 1/5 of new oem...
> guy said absoloutely nothing wrong with anything
> now THIS wil be a project i will get into when the parts get here !!
> to hell with the heat in the shop !!
> now to find out how to port this strange beast ??
> 
> HUSQVARNA 576 XP® W AutoTune - Chainsaws



I'll be very curious to see how it responds to port work. That looks like one very interesting project!


----------



## dancan

Happy late B-Day Ron , I'm glad to see that you got your forks in time to eat some cake .
The rest of you guys , just ZZZSlakin' as usual .


----------



## Cantdog

I been up since before you posted.........reading about all the snow, spinin, saws, bdays etc. You guys covered a lot of ground last night!! Was at the shop most of the evening..one guy came with a 12pk of PBR to pick up 50' of custom stairail......another showed up with a 2071 Jred that has been used in the industry and needs to be gone thru......did the hoss late he was pizzed...got home very slippery......glare ice covered with 4" of fluff....OL slipped on the door step and bounced her face off the door sill......split her upper and lower lips...she was not happy.....and bleeding......madd.......didn't get on last night, getting her patched up, ice etc....so a fairly eventful evening, for mid winter on the rock bound coast of Maine.........Happy Bday Ron...and Jim on Sunday.......I'll be under the hood of the OLs SOB most of the weekend......head gasket set and head bolts came in last week.....put the SOB in the shop to defrost last night so she'll be all toasty and ready for the operation this morning.....OL's stihl madd...and looks like she was in a bar fight......and didn't duck!!!!


----------



## dancan

I only had to deal with the crap weather for the drive home , looks like you'll be reminded about it for a bit yet . I hope it's not your fault for not shoveling the steps because you'll get the reminder every time it snows LOL .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> I been up since before you posted.........reading about all the snow, spinin, saws, bdays etc. You guys covered a lot of ground last night!! Was at the shop most of the evening..one guy came with a 12pk of PBR to pick up 50' of custom stairail......another showed up with a 2071 Jred that has been used in the industry and needs to be gone thru......did the hoss late he was pizzed...got home very slippery......glare ice covered with 4" of fluff....OL slipped on the door step and bounced her face off the door sill......split her upper and lower lips...she was not happy.....and bleeding......madd.......didn't get on last night, getting her patched up, ice etc....so a fairly eventful evening, for mid winter on the rock bound coast of Maine.........Happy Bday Ron...and Jim on Sunday.......I'll be under the hood of the OLs SOB most of the weekend......head gasket set and head bolts came in last week.....put the SOB in the shop to defrost last night so she'll be all toasty and ready for the operation this morning.....OL's stihl madd...and looks like she was in a bar fight......and didn't duck!!!!



You're gonna get the blame for that no matter what you do! Sorry to hear she got hurt like that.

This winter has been so mild, I think we're not used to it yet. I've had some pretty bad commutes for only a few inches of snow out there.


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> I been up since before you posted.........reading about all the snow, spinin, saws, bdays etc. You guys covered a lot of ground last night!! Was at the shop most of the evening..one guy came with a 12pk of PBR to pick up 50' of custom stairail......another showed up with a 2071 Jred that has been used in the industry and needs to be gone thru......did the hoss late he was pizzed...got home very slippery......glare ice covered with 4" of fluff....OL slipped on the door step and bounced her face off the door sill......split her upper and lower lips...she was not happy.....and bleeding......madd.......didn't get on last night, getting her patched up, ice etc....so a fairly eventful evening, for mid winter on the rock bound coast of Maine.........Happy Bday Ron...and Jim on Sunday.......I'll be under the hood of the OLs SOB most of the weekend......head gasket set and head bolts came in last week.....put the SOB in the shop to defrost last night so she'll be all toasty and ready for the operation this morning.....OL's stihl madd...and looks like she was in a bar fight......and didn't duck!!!!



You have been busy! Sorry to hear about the OL, she's gonna be sore for the next couple of days.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I only had to deal with the crap weather for the drive home , looks like you'll be reminded about it for a bit yet . I hope it's not your fault for not shoveling the steps because you'll get the reminder every time it snows LOL .





Mill_wannabe said:


> You're gonna get the blame for that no matter what you do! Sorry to hear she got hurt like that.
> 
> This winter has been so mild, I think we're not used to it yet. I've had some pretty bad commutes for only a few inches of snow out there.





So..........I see you all have been married long enough to know the pecking order!!!......Oh yes it certainly was my fault.....I meeen how could I have allowed snow to actally fall in my town let alone on my doorstep!!!! The fact that it was snowing full tilt when I left for the shop yesterday AM and that I had not been home until then had no bearing on the issue and was absolutely inadmissable in my defense..........I was/am/are/will be forever, a slacker, of the highest order................guess Dan was right all along......



She apoligized this morning.........but now is sure she will be scarred for life........LOL!! She will not be... just a split lip...not very much blood, no stitches.....in 2-3 days she'll be fine..good as new......I have many such traumas over the yrs and are just as hansome today as I ever was!!!LOL Well........perhaps discounting the gray hair.....and crows feet from laughing to hard all my life!!


----------



## Cantdog

diggers_dad said:


> You have been busy! Sorry to hear about the OL, she's gonna be sore for the next couple of days.



Yes a bad end to a fairly pleasent evening....a couple beverages with good friends in a nice warm shop. Guy picked up the railing and paid the $900.00 bill and the other guy a pro saw to work on for money and/or what he thinks is a 590 Jred in trade......I guess you take the bitter with the sweet.......my sweety is rather bitter this morning......headed for the shop ASAP>>>>>>>>>>......


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Ron how do the auto-tune saws work? Are they Husky's version of the M-tronics?



Whats an M-tronics ???

trying to study up on the auto tune stuff.know what it does just not how.
it's all in the name.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Whats an M-tronics ???
> 
> trying to study up on the auto tune stuff.know what it does just not how.
> it's all in the name.



I haven't seen one yet but I have seen a thread or two on them here and they had me a little curious. I might have it wrong but I thought that they tune the saw for you electronically, based on rpms perhaps, sounds like more stuff to go wrong to me.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> So..........I see you all have been married long enough to know the pecking order!!!......Oh yes it certainly was my fault.....I meeen how could I have allowed snow to actally fall in my town let alone on my doorstep!!!! The fact that it was snowing full tilt when I left for the shop yesterday AM and that I had not been home until then had no bearing on the issue and was absolutely inadmissable in my defense..........I was/am/are/will be forever, a slacker, of the highest order................guess Dan was right all along......
> 
> 
> 
> She apoligized this morning.........but now is sure she will be scarred for life........LOL!! She will not be... just a split lip...not very much blood, no stitches.....in 2-3 days she'll be fine..good as new......I have many such traumas over the yrs and are just as hansome today as I ever was!!!LOL Well........perhaps discounting the gray hair.....and crows feet from laughing to hard all my life!!



Don't need to be married long to figure that one out, a couple of lonely weeks of being cut off makes you realize who's boss very quickly:hmm3grin2orange:.


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> Yes a bad end to a fairly pleasent evening....a couple beverages with good friends in a nice warm shop. Guy picked up the railing and paid the $900.00 bill and the other guy a pro saw to work on for money and/or what he thinks is a 590 Jred in trade......I guess you take the bitter with the sweet.......my sweety is rather bitter this morning......headed for the shop ASAP>>>>>>>>>>......



Good beverages, good friends, got paid, work on a saw for money plus another saw...pretty sweet!

Heading for the shop is smart. The earlier the better.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> I haven't seen one yet but I have seen a thread or two on them here and they had me a little curious. I might have it wrong but I thought that they tune the saw for you electronically, based on rpms perhaps, sounds like more stuff to go wrong to me.



OK Jim, it took some digging... But here is a link to a review of the electronic saw (I think).

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/182792.htm


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> OK Jim, it took some digging... But here is a link to a review of the electronic saw (I think).
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/182792.htm



Thanks for the link, I don't get out in the regular forum as much as I should and miss a lot of good stuff. Off to the shop for me and see about putting that ms260 back together. Can't wait to get that 028super parts saw in, then I'll have two running 028 supers.


----------



## jimdad07

Just got the stove fired up out in the shop, going to let it warm up out there and then we'll see what I can do about getting that MS260 running again. I can't wait to have that one going for some reason. After this one is running I have plans for a certain Dolmar 6400, sending it on a blind date with the Dremel. I figure what the heck, as long as I have a couple of stock firewood saws that I don't have to worry about blowing up on me, I might as well soup up my favorite firewood machine. I had great results with the 044 and the 120si. I was also just looking at the piston on that 268xp and I think I can buff the scoring out, there isn't much there at all. I bet it was one of those deals where they just couldn't get the saw to start up again after it cooled down. It looks like there was a double layer of base gasket on the saw :msp_confused:, any of you guys know anything about that?


----------



## tbone75

Dang Robin............ You was have a great day till the OL got home! LOL I am sorry to hear about that.I know that hurt bad! I have had busted lips at different times in different ways LOL Car wreck was the worst..Ate the dash in a old Chevy truck! A air bag does a number on you too! Nissan truck LOL There was the back flip off a winch truck in the oil field that I landed face first! To many others to count LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Just got the stove fired up out in the shop, going to let it warm up out there and then we'll see what I can do about getting that MS260 running again. I can't wait to have that one going for some reason. After this one is running I have plans for a certain Dolmar 6400, sending it on a blind date with the Dremel. I figure what the heck, as long as I have a couple of stock firewood saws that I don't have to worry about blowing up on me, I might as well soup up my favorite firewood machine. I had great results with the 044 and the 120si. I was also just looking at the piston on that 268xp and I think I can buff the scoring out, there isn't much there at all. I bet it was one of those deals where they just couldn't get the saw to start up again after it cooled down. It looks like there was a double layer of base gasket on the saw :msp_confused:, any of you guys know anything about that?



Never seen one like that yet? But I do away with both of them!Glue it together with some good stuff! Check the squish first LOL


----------



## sefh3

Slackers!!!! I found this thread on page 2. 

We ended up with only a few inches of snow. Nothing major liked they called for. We have bare spots in some places and 4" drifts in others.

Can someone tell me what the thread is for a spark plug? CJ8. I'm working on a MS250. The first 2 threads are buggered up but the rest are fine.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Slackers!!!! I found this thread on page 2.
> 
> We ended up with only a few inches of snow. Nothing major liked they called for. We have bare spots in some places and 4" drifts in others.
> 
> Can someone tell me what the thread is for a spark plug? CJ8. I'm working on a MS250. The first 2 threads are buggered up but the rest are fine.



May have to wait on Ron and Jerry for that one? I should know but got CRS to bad? LOL Wouldn't happen to have a crank and piston for a MS180 would you? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Put the ms260 all together a little bit ago, had great compression after the cylinder cleanup, good spark but I am flooding in a bad way. Going to let the crankcase evaporate out for awhile and try her again. I pulled the carb apart and cleaned it, set the metering lever and it still didn't work. Hopefully I don't have a bad carb on it, but what can you do?


----------



## tbone75

Not bad for a Stihl  otstir: Hows the back today? I am have a real bad day so far. Couldn't even get down stairs to fire up the stove till just a bit ago. Must be the weather? Starting to move a little now after the second pill.Need to get moving got lots of saws to work on! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Not bad for a Stihl  otstir: Hows the back today? I am have a real bad day so far. Couldn't even get down stairs to fire up the stove till just a bit ago. Must be the weather? Starting to move a little now after the second pill.Need to get moving got lots of saws to work on! LOL



I am quite stiff today myself, but not that bad.


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> Slackers!!!! I found this thread on page 2.
> 
> We ended up with only a few inches of snow. Nothing major liked they called for. We have bare spots in some places and 4" drifts in others.
> 
> Can someone tell me what the thread is for a spark plug? CJ8. I'm working on a MS250. The first 2 threads are buggered up but the rest are fine.



If memory serves it is the same as 1/2" pipe thread.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Put the ms260 all together a little bit ago, had great compression after the cylinder cleanup, good spark but I am flooding in a bad way. Going to let the crankcase evaporate out for awhile and try her again. I pulled the carb apart and cleaned it, set the metering lever and it still didn't work. Hopefully I don't have a bad carb on it, but what can you do?



That's bad, Jim. Very, very bad. Best thing you can do is tear it down carefully, and I mean CAREFULLY, being sure to watch and not tear any gaskets. When you get it all apart....



























Put it in a box and send it to me. I'll let you know how it turns out. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I am quite stiff today myself, but not that bad.



Your young and tough you will be fine in a couple days. LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Not bad for a Stihl  otstir: Hows the back today? I am have a real bad day so far. Couldn't even get down stairs to fire up the stove till just a bit ago. Must be the weather? Starting to move a little now after the second pill.Need to get moving got lots of saws to work on! LOL



You've had some bad ones lately, my friend. All kidding aside you have my sympathy. If I wasn't able to get to the workbench and play with my saws I would be miserable. 

I don't think I have a 180 p/c. Did I send you a cylinder for one or was that an 021?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> You've had some bad ones lately, my friend. All kidding aside you have my sympathy. If I wasn't able to get to the workbench and play with my saws I would be miserable.
> 
> I don't think I have a 180 p/c. Did I send you a cylinder for one or was that an 021?



I am sure it was a 021 jug.Maybe 2 LOL Found a whole motor for 65 but I hope to get it done cheaper LOL


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> That's bad, Jim. Very, very bad. Best thing you can do is tear it down carefully, and I mean CAREFULLY, being sure to watch and not tear any gaskets. When you get it all apart....
> 
> Put it in a box and send it to me. I'll let you know how it turns out. :hmm3grin2orange:



Not a bad idea, I'll think on it and let you know in a few years. I have to make a slot in the screw that holds the inlet needle in, it stripped out when I went to pull it out. I find a new use for a dremel tool everyday.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Not a bad idea, I'll think on it and let you know in a few years. I have to make a slot in the screw that holds the inlet needle in, it stripped out when I went to pull it out. I find a new use for a dremel tool everyday.



Did that to several weedwhackers till I got the right tool. LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys want to get some good brownie points with the OL? I am set for a long time she says? LOL I bought her a coach purse. No they aint cheap! I told her I was getting ready to get some more saws! LOL She says get what ever you want?I say maybe a new one? What ever you want she says! LOL But she never says anything anyway LOL Just some info for you other guys :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You guys want to get some good brownie points with the OL? I am set for a long time she says? LOL I bought her a coach purse. No they aint cheap! I told her I was getting ready to get some more saws! LOL She says get what ever you want?I say maybe a new one? What ever you want she says! LOL But she never says anything anyway LOL Just some info for you other guys :hmm3grin2orange:



Suck-pump


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Suck-pump



You should give it try Jim! LOL May help in many other ways too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You should give it try Jim! LOL May help in many other ways too! :hmm3grin2orange:



You like that huh? I might make it sound like I have it hard, but I am probably one of the most spoiled guys around by my wife, and by my MIL. Home cooked organic food every day, no grief any time I buy a new saw or a pile of new saws, my MIL takes the kids when Mary is working just about any time I have work to do on the weekends (except in the fall when the cheese business is in full swing). Mary orders my parts for me whenever I need them, I am just plain spoiled.


----------



## jimdad07

I was going to order a carb kit anyway for the 260 but I wanted to get it running anyways. I am pretty sure that the fuel is leaking down the impulse hose and into the crankcase every time I pull the recoil rope, rebuild kit should do it just fine.


----------



## dancan

I hoped for a melt last night but it didn't happen .
I waited for a part of the day for a little breeze , that didn't happen either .
The roads were crap all the way there and all the way back .







The site .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nite Jerry.Have fun with them saws! LOL



Don`t you worry,...I intend to....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I hoped for a melt last night but it didn't happen .
> I waited for a part of the day for a little breeze , that didn't happen either .
> The roads were crap all the way there and all the way back .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The site .



That snow shure made a mess out of the roads, must have been real messy working in among the trees. I drove our crew today real hard and got all the walls up so now we are ready for the trusses, the crew got a little testy when I told them we were not stopping for dinner but if we worked straigth through we would be finished early. Left the jobsite 3:30 all buttoned up for the weekend.


----------



## tbone75

Dan ya big sis them roads aint that bad at all :hmm3grin2orange: Them trees look like a pain tho?  All that snow falling down your neck :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> That snow shure made a mess out of the roads, must have been real messy working in among the trees. I drove our crew today real hard and got all the walls up so now we are ready for the trusses, the crew got a little testy when I told them we were not stopping for dinner but if we worked straigth through we would be finished early. Left the jobsite 3:30 all buttoned up for the weekend.



Slave driver !


----------



## dancan

I got soaked , snow sucks when it's in the trees you need to cut .

[video=youtube_share;ntNh4AS6Ax0]http://youtu.be/ntNh4AS6Ax0[/video]


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Slave driver !



Yup,..been called much worse and that most days, I don`t go to work to twiddle my thumbs, If I am on site everyone is moving in a choriographed sequence, everyone has some part to play and when they are doing their thing it all comes together real nice/fast.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup,..been called much worse and that most days, I don`t go to work to twiddle my thumbs, If I am on site everyone is moving in a choriographed sequence, everyone has some part to play and when they are doing their thing it all comes together real nice/fast.



I thought you didn't work Sat. ?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan ya big sis them roads aint that bad at all :hmm3grin2orange: Them trees look like a pain tho?  All that snow falling down your neck :hmm3grin2orange:



The brownish stuff on the road is ice not slush , 32 miles to the site and 32 miles of the same crap on the way back . I think our road crews forgot how to deal with snow .
The sun/rain guard on the helmet is a big plus but the snow sticks to you because your hot and then it melts :msp_mad: .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I thought you didn't work Sat. ?



When there is a need for it I will, The trusses come Monday so the walls needed to be up, we did not get started til Wenesday around 10 am due to the power not being hooked up, usually takes four good days to get ready for trusses on a big split entry. The weather has been real harsh so that slows us down just a little.


----------



## dancan

Robin must be Saabing in his beer and Ron must be busy eating some real food with his renewed forks and knives LOL .


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> I was going to order a carb kit anyway for the 260 but I wanted to get it running anyways. I am pretty sure that the fuel is leaking down the impulse hose and into the crankcase every time I pull the recoil rope, rebuild kit should do it just fine.



Seriously, you're in over your head here. They are notorious for the main ginkel drive to spin out and it creates a vacuum on the upper section of the lower half of the outer casing seal thing. If you run one like that - KABOOM! Don't take a chance. Most Stihl techs will misdiagnose a problem like that. Don't feel bad that you didn't see it. Shoot, you probably don't even know where the ginkel drive is! 

I'll pay shipping just to have the piece of mind that you won't be injured. 

Think about it...it's last thing you need on top of the back injury....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Robin must be Saabing in his beer and Ron must be busy eating some real food with his renewed forks and knives LOL .



Poor Robin :hmm3grin2orange: I wouldn't want to work on that SOB :hmm3grin2orange: Ron should be stabbing peas by now :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> That snow shure made a mess out of the roads, must have been real messy working in among the trees. I drove our crew today real hard and got all the walls up so now we are ready for the trusses, the crew got a little testy when I told them we were not stopping for dinner but if we worked straigth through we would be finished early. Left the jobsite 3:30 all buttoned up for the weekend.



That's a good crew. I always pulled harder when I respected the boss and knew the plan.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Seriously, you're in over your head here. They are notorious for the main ginkel drive to spin out and it creates a vacuum on the upper section of the lower half of the outer casing seal thing. If you run one like that - KABOOM! Don't take a chance. Most Stihl techs will misdiagnose a problem like that. Don't feel bad that you didn't see it. Shoot, you probably don't even know where the ginkel drive is!
> 
> I'll pay shipping just to have the piece of mind that you won't be injured.
> 
> Think about it...it's last thing you need on top of the back injury....



:hmm3grin2orange: Very good! But afraid it won't work? Jim gets very attached to his saws.He even names them all.Like Sir Stihl and Miss Dolly :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> I got soaked , snow sucks when it's in the trees you need to cut .



Did anyone else hear the accent on that Canadian saw, eh?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Very good! But afraid it won't work? Jim gets very attached to his saws.He even names them all.Like Sir Stihl and Miss Dolly :hmm3grin2orange:



You're not serious, are you?


----------



## dancan

More tree dropping by the Red-headed stepchild .

[video=youtube_share;nc_8_siq4zc]http://youtu.be/nc_8_siq4zc[/video]


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> You're not serious, are you?



Yep! I think you could almost get one of his kids before a saw! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

diggers_dad said:


> Did anyone else hear the accent on that Canadian saw, eh?



The accent is there to cover up all them good french and english words and fisherman terms that I used when I got a boat load of snow dumped on me LOL .


----------



## tbone75

I don't think you could even get old stinky from him! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The accent is there to cover up all them good french and english words and fisherman terms that I used when I got a boat load of snow dumped on me LOL .



Well if you didn't want to go play in the snow you wouldn't have that problem? :msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Don't worry , I'll save a couple of trees for you so I can share the fun ! LOL !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't worry , I'll save a couple of trees for you so I can share the fun ! LOL !



Won't be no snow when I get up there! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Robin must be Saabing in his beer and Ron must be busy eating some real food with his renewed forks and knives LOL .



Actually you are correct.
first time i used them,
washed and dried good and layed out on a towel to make sure dry.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Actually you are correct.
> first time i used them,
> washed and dried good and layed out on a towel to make sure dry.



Have any peas to stab? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Watch you don't miss with them forks! You will have a bloody lip! :hmm3grin2orange: Very pointy!!


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> The accent is there to cover up all them good french and english words and fisherman terms that I used when I got a boat load of snow dumped on me LOL .



That would explain it. I did laugh out loud on that one!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Yep! I think you could almost get one of his kids before a saw! :hmm3grin2orange:





tbone75 said:


> I don't think you could even get old stinky from him! :hmm3grin2orange:



And here I thought *I* had a problem!


----------



## diggers_dad

Time for my back-rub! Good night all.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> Time for my back-rub! Good night all.



Good night Marc. If you are interested I have an almost behaved 3 year-old daughter who makes a great watch dog. The boy is quiet and doesn't eat much, but he does like to help out in the shop already. That's about all I can give up right now. Grandpappy Dolmar (9010) and the Mr. and Mrs. Dolmar like it in my shop. The Stihl family I have in there would not be the same without Junior. As for the Orange turds, they live down in the ghetto on the shelf below the bench, there is always the boys in blue (the older Homies) patrolling the turd saws to try to keep them from cutting each other. It's quite the little community we have going in there. Then you have my wife's side of the shop, we won't even talk about that one. She came into a batch of junk Huskies and is stinking the whole place right up.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good night Marc. If you are interested I have an almost behaved 3 year-old daughter who makes a great watch dog. The boy is quiet and doesn't eat much, but he does like to help out in the shop already. That's about all I can give up right now. Grandpappy Dolmar (9010) and the Mr. and Mrs. Dolmar like it in my shop. The Stihl family I have in there would not be the same without Junior. As for the Orange turds, they live down in the ghetto on the shelf below the bench, there is always the boys in blue (the older Homies) patrolling the turd saws to try to keep them from cutting each other. It's quite the little community we have going in there. Then you have my wife's side of the shop, we won't even talk about that one. She came into a batch of junk Huskies and is stinking the whole place right up.



I think the 9010 should be called Big Daddy! Just not old enough for Grandpappy yet LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I think the 9010 should be called Big Daddy! Just not old enough for Grandpappy yet LOL



You could be right on that one. If I still had the old David Bradley 360 I think we could have called that the grandpappy. I tore down an 056 AV electronic tonight for Mary, she wants me to get it going. Saw had no spark, found that the kill switch wire was worn down to bare copper in many places. Decided to tear the whole thing down to see it all and clean it all spiffy, I don't want her to have the rep as selling chitty saws when she sells them whole, and wouldn't you know that the plating was worn through and chipping off inside the cylinder. That was one well uses machine. Now she wants me to find a cylinder for it. She also has a nice 032AV sitting there she wants me to get going and sell. I hate letting saws like that go to fleabay. :bang::bang::taped::taped::angrysoapbox::msp_crying::msp_crying::msp_crying:


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Good night Marc. If you are interested I have an almost behaved 3 year-old daughter who makes a great watch dog. The boy is quiet and doesn't eat much, but he does like to help out in the shop already. That's about all I can give up right now. Grandpappy Dolmar (9010) and the Mr. and Mrs. Dolmar like it in my shop. The Stihl family I have in there would not be the same without Junior. As for the Orange turds, they live down in the ghetto on the shelf below the bench, there is always the boys in blue (the older Homies) patrolling the turd saws to try to keep them from cutting each other. It's quite the little community we have going in there. Then you have my wife's side of the shop, we won't even talk about that one. She came into a batch of junk Huskies and is stinking the whole place right up.



My wife and I would take those children in a heartbeat and I'll trade you every saw and saw part I own for 'em! We can wash that Husky stink off! My wife absolutely LOVES kids and is trying to talk me into adopting a couple. At 45, I don't think I could handle them as easy as I used to, but I would make an exception for your kids.


----------



## dancan

*x%^&Slackers , that's the Acadian word for you ZZZSlackers that are just layin' in bed stihl dreamin' .




tbone75 said:


> Won't be no snow when I get up there! LOL



I got a deepfreeze with lots of room and I'm not afraid to use it LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

I was wondering how you pronounced that???? LOL!!

Worked on the SOB until 6:30 last night.....slow going...3/4 of these engines are cyl head and everything bolts to or is in the way of removing the head. First one of these I've done... going slow and making sure I can put it back together with the right length bolts in the right holes etc. LOL!!

On another (happier) note my cousin Kendra is marrying a very good old friend of mine who lives on the island....she lived in the southern end of the state and her house closed the 18th, so, though they have been moving her stuff slowly out to the island all fall/winter she still remained at work and a small amount of critical life support stuff in the house along with her pets. Yesterday they all made the final trip up and then on the the Island. This is a pic of Maxwell (and Kendra).......Maxwell had never been boating...let alone in a snow storm!!! John thought he made a great navigator and designated driver as John may have had a celebratory beverage or two by the time they were all aboard and were under way!!!!


----------



## dancan

I can hear Maxwell commanding the crew to "Swab the poop-deck !"


----------



## dancan

Sun's up and the trees are still full of snow :msp_mad: .
5º and 20mph wind for the day so looks like I'll be cold and have to dodge falling snow bombs .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> I was wondering how you pronounced that???? LOL!!
> 
> Worked on the SOB until 6:30 last night.....slow going...3/4 of these engines are cyl head and everything bolts to or is in the way of removing the head. First one of these I've done... going slow and making sure I can put it back together with the right length bolts in the right holes etc. LOL!!
> 
> On another (happier) note my cousin Kendra is marrying a very good old friend of mine who lives on the island....she lived in the southern end of the state and her house closed the 18th, so, though they have been moving her stuff slowly out to the island all fall/winter she still remained at work and a small amount of critical life support stuff in the house along with her pets. Yesterday they all made the final trip up and then on the the Island. This is a pic of Maxwell (and Kendra).......Maxwell had never been boating...let alone in a snow storm!!! John thought he made a great navigator and designated driver as John may have had a celebratory beverage or two by the time they were all aboard and were under way!!!!




I haven't finished my first cup of coffee yet, but I am presuming your cousin is not Maxwell?


----------



## Somesawguy

I'm working on my first cup of coffee. It's -6 out, and the stove is cranking. Stay warm everyone. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Mill_wannabe said:


> I haven't finished my first cup of coffee yet, but I am presuming your cousin is not Maxwell?



What happens in Maine stays in Maine :hmm3grin2orange: .


----------



## dancan

Somesawguy said:


> I'm working on my first cup of coffee. It's -6 out, and the stove is cranking. Stay warm everyone. :hmm3grin2orange:



We've got a windchill of -13 at the moment , dropping lower when the winds pick up but rain coming Tuesday .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

dancan said:


> We've got a windchill of -13 at the moment , dropping lower when the winds pick up but rain coming Tuesday .



Not exactly ideal cutting weather...


----------



## Cantdog

Mill_wannabe said:


> I haven't finished my first cup of coffee yet, but I am presuming your cousin is not Maxwell?



lol....No the one with the earmuffs and red coat is my cousin Kendra (girl, bride to be)....the one with the big fuzzy ears and red halter is Maxwell (llama)...the one not in the pic but took the pic is John(man, groom to be)...LOL!! Hope that clarifies the marrage situation....


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> lol....No the one with the earmuffs and red coat is my cousin Kendra (girl, bride to be)....the one with the big fuzzy ears and red halter is Maxwell (llama)...the one not in the pic but took the pic is John(man, groom to be)...LOL!! Hope that clarifies the marrage situation....



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

I figured it out after I finished my coffee. I bet Maxwell is a different sort of passenger for the boat.


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> What happens in Maine stays in Maine :hmm3grin2orange: .



I never know where this thread is going to go, but it's NEVER boring.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning boys. Llamas, or alpacas I should say, just plain crazy. Driving the boat no less...:msp_confused:


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning boys. Llamas, or alpacas I should say, just plain crazy. Driving the boat no less...:msp_confused:



Well, he did look Captainly at the wheel and paying close attention out the forward window at the same time consulting the chartplotter!! I've seen people with no more experience out there......usually in need of a tow.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well, he did look Captainly at the wheel and paying close attention out the forward window at the same time consulting the chartplotter!! I've seen people with no more experience out there......usually in need of a tow.....




More often than not, out of fuel, lost in the fog or they shut the engine off and don`t know how to restart it. Inexperienced operator trying to restart a glow plug engine.


----------



## Cantdog

These guys made the passage safe and sound as well.....her dog and bees have been out to the island for sometime.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> More often than not, out of fuel, lost in the fog or they shut the engine off and don`t know how to restart it. Inexperienced operator trying to restart a glow plug engine.




"But I pumped the accelerator over and over" LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Dogone it's COLD out there !!
below zero,dont think i like being a yankee any more 
if my cuzin wuz better llokin would move south ,marry her and move into a double wide..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> "But I pumped the accelerator over and over" LOLOL!!!!!



 I have about heard every excuse there is,...LOL
Sometimes I think I am a towing service. One day while tooling along the coast, just off Peggy`s Cove I came across a boat idleing along slowly, as I approached all hands on board were up waving wildly. I pulled up alongside to find 7 scantily clad lovelies in distress, they had started out from the head of StMargarets bay just down the shore about 5 hours ago on their way up to Halifax. In the cabin I found an inebriated fellow that was supposed to be the "Captin" but he had never run this boat before. It seemed that if they ran the engine up it would overheat. So being the halfarsed mechanic I opened the engine hatch doors to take a looksee. Tracing the coolant lines I noticed a pair of stainless steel ball valves in the closed position, hmmm , there was a rad in front of the engine that was geared up to ductwork on either side of the engine to catch the warm air coming off the rad that heated the cabin. Guess the last time the boat was used it was colder weather and someone shut off the heat exchanger lines to make more heat in the cabin, this boat was one of them floating partying rigs. I opened up the valves and the engine temp went down quickly but they had lost a lot of coolant into the bilge. Luckily I had a full gallon on my boat plus a near half one also, so with that and the last of my drinking water it nearly topped the system up, I stayed with them til we reached Sambro Head and they continued on up toward Hfx. Never heard from them again so I hope they made it....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Though I would show a couple of close tolerance tree fellling picts,....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Though I would show a couple of close tolerance tree fellling picts,....LOL



That is to close for me. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> These guys made the passage safe and sound as well.....her dog and bees have been out to the island for sometime.



Them is some really big "bees"....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Is that them killer Bees? If it is were in deep dodo! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Is that them killer Bees? If it is were in deep dodo! LOL



I couldn`t imagine a big swarm of them all tryin to sting me to death....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Feels like it may be another rough day?I had 3 slugs pass me yesterday!Still not moving today very well yet.Rain is moving in tomorrow.At least it will melt this ice and snow!


----------



## tbone75

Getting a MS211 from another member.He said it has a hole in the piston.Going to have to do some searching?No after market ones are out yet. May have to try for something that will fit? This will be the newest saw I have. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Getting a MS211 from another member.He said it has a hole in the piston.Going to have to do some searching?No after market ones are out yet. May have to try for something that will fit? This will be the newest saw I have. LOL



OEM Stihl part# 1139 030 2001 comes with rings, pin and clips. I know a good Stihl parts guy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Feels like it may be another rough day?I had 3 slugs pass me yesterday!Still not moving today very well yet.Rain is moving in tomorrow.At least it will melt this ice and snow!



Still -10 to something here today, the sun is out and its real bright but a little burrrr for bare hands.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Still -10 to something here today, the sun is out and its real bright but a little burrrr for bare hands.



All you guys over east of me are getting froze good toady! Ron wants to move South too! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> OEM Stihl part# 1139 030 2001 comes with rings, pin and clips. I know a good Stihl parts guy.



I like that Jerry! LOL I may have to do that? I think he said its 40mm? But it could need a lot more?Be nice if it don't but not counting on it. LOL I am thinking of trying a 025 motor in it? Going to see if it will fit?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Feels like it may be another rough day?I had 3 slugs pass me yesterday!Still not moving today very well yet.Rain is moving in tomorrow.At least it will melt this ice and snow!



Randy mac
scot
jon ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Randy mac
> scot
> jon ?



You staying warm Ron? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Did you slackers all freeze to death?????/// Page TWO!! Shame....shame......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Did you slackers all freeze to death?????/// Page TWO!! Shame....shame......



I been searching fleabay LOL Not sure why? I don't need any more projects for a long time! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hows that SOB coming along? Ready to torch it yet? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Called Stan last night (my Dolmar dealer) and we talked about my 260 and the severe flooding I had going on. He told me to bring him the carb in the morning and he would take me to carb school, said I didn't know squat about 2-stroke carbs. I told him I would be there thinking to myself that I know what I'm doing. He took me to a two hour carb school at his kitchen table and taught me how to properly rebuild a carb and a few tricks he's learned over the years on how to get one through when you don't have kit. He found enough pieces and parts in his trick box to rebuild the carb and we went through it. He was right, I didn't know as much as I thought I did and he filled in some major blanks for me. Brought it home and put it on the saw and didn't the saw run perfect after little tuning.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Called Stan last night (my Dolmar dealer) and we talked about my 260 and the severe flooding I had going on. He told me to bring him the carb in the morning and he would take me to carb school, said I didn't know squat about 2-stroke carbs. I told him I would be there thinking to myself that I know what I'm doing. He took me to a two hour carb school at his kitchen table and taught me how to properly rebuild a carb and a few tricks he's learned over the years on how to get one through when you don't have kit. He found enough pieces and parts in his trick box to rebuild the carb and we went through it. He was right, I didn't know as much as I thought I did and he filled in some major blanks for me. Brought it home and put it on the saw and didn't the saw run perfect after little tuning.



You need to share some of them tricks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hows that SOB coming along? Ready to torch it yet? :hmm3grin2orange:



Coming along...just had to drive to Ellsworth and buy a 27MM thin wall deep socket to pull the timing chain tensioner....all I had was a 27mm deep impact socket and it was to big around to fit through the hole in the motor mount bracket that lines up with the tensioner...???......???LOL!! Can't torch it.....it's dissabled in the shop...back at it!!!


----------



## tbone75

CAD struck again :bang: Just bought 3 Dolmar 102s.None run all missing a few parts LOL Could make 2 out it? I need to ban fleabay from my puter! :hmm3grin2orange: If I could get up and move around more it may help? LOL I wouldn't just sit and drool over saws! Anyone in need of some parts? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers today! Ron is watching football I guess? Dan is playing out in the snow,Jerry? LOL,Robin is in that SOB LOL,Jim's kids have him tied to a tree somewhere? Marc and Digger are playing with saws in the basement,Me ...I only had 2 slugs pass me today! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Fricken snowblowers,..that time of year, durn things all actin up and needin some TLC or the torch.....LOL ,...A coupe of them needed guide shoes welded up,.plain worn through sop a piece of T1 welded in the right place and now better than new.
Water in the fuel, getting into the carbs just don`t mix. Module on two of them quit and no spark, luckily I don`t own one, just get to fix em....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Well.............took a giant step backwards.........on the Saab....shut the lights off...drove away....not in the Saab......had Dave helping me pull the head...2 better than one had to come straight up with the EX manifold attached...kinda heavy for one guy...good with 2...slowly working the head up when the timing chain fell down and wedged the plastic chain adjusting slide just as I pulled up....snap...broke the end off the slide...cannot be replaced without pulling the timing case.........timing case cannot be removed in the car........gotta drop the motor and auto trans and hoist the car up in the air to clear the motor once it's on the floor.......rum is my friend this evening......


----------



## dancan

This mornings trip to work .






Jerry's house is somewhere just up behind these trees across the lake over the river past the ball field around the bend just after the monster speed bump . Bring all your snow blowers here for service LOL .


----------



## dancan

But he could be a little to the right of the arrow .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well.............took a giant step backwards.........on the Saab....shut the lights off...drove away....not in the Saab......had Dave helping me pull the head...2 better than one had to come straight up with the EX manifold attached...kinda heavy for one guy...good with 2...slowly working the head up when the timing chain fell down and wedged the plastic chain adjusting slide just as I pulled up....snap...broke the end off the slide...cannot be replaced without pulling the timing case.........timing case cannot be removed in the car........gotta drop the motor and auto trans and hoist the car up in the air to clear the motor once it's on the floor.......rum is my friend this evening......



Robin that more than sucks! All I can say is good luck!That is not going to be any kind of fun at all! Keep plenty of Rum handy!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Well.............took a giant step backwards.........on the Saab....shut the lights off...drove away....not in the Saab......had Dave helping me pull the head...2 better than one had to come straight up with the EX manifold attached...kinda heavy for one guy...good with 2...slowly working the head up when the timing chain fell down and wedged the plastic chain adjusting slide just as I pulled up....snap...broke the end off the slide...cannot be replaced without pulling the timing case.........timing case cannot be removed in the car........gotta drop the motor and auto trans and hoist the car up in the air to clear the motor once it's on the floor.......rum is my friend this evening......



Now you know why I stay away from them odd cars , the normal ones are bad enough .
I'll have a couple of Keith's and a whiskey for ya .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Man, sorry to hear Robin! that has to suck!!!! 

I finally got home last night, and got alittle work done on my saws... and my shed.
I took out all my saws for a family photo Im up to 30 now.. I think tomorrow ill add up all the CC's haha! 
I got a new shelf to put up alot of them on, and a new work bench. I have alot more room in there to work now. 
So i tore into the homelite 550 I got in, and discovered I was gonna need a intake boot. I kind of figured it already, but its gonna suck finding one! 
Found a piece of the old intake boot in the Crankcase!! didnt tear anything up thank god.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You need to share some of them tricks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



A major thing that he showed me was that the metering lever does not always sit just below the face of the diaphragm, that there are some differences, that turned out to be my major malfunction on the 260 carb. He also explained about the check valves and more about the ports and how they work. He showed me how to clean the needle with newspaper to get you through. It is most likely common knowledge to most of you guys here, but carbs have been my problem since I have gotten into saws and a lot of times I have fixed them without knowing how I did it. I took Frankensaw off the shelf and pulled the carb off of it. That one has had issues since I put it all together. I thought that maybe I messed it up modifying the crank case and on the cylinder swap. Tore the carb down and went through it like he showed me and wouldn't you know it worked and cut great, the best I have ever had it working. He told me today that he wouldn't show many people how to work on this stuff as it is not good for business, but told me he would show me anything I wanted to know. Not a bad deal at all, free tech school.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Well.............took a giant step backwards.........on the Saab....shut the lights off...drove away....not in the Saab......had Dave helping me pull the head...2 better than one had to come straight up with the EX manifold attached...kinda heavy for one guy...good with 2...slowly working the head up when the timing chain fell down and wedged the plastic chain adjusting slide just as I pulled up....snap...broke the end off the slide...cannot be replaced without pulling the timing case.........timing case cannot be removed in the car........gotta drop the motor and auto trans and hoist the car up in the air to clear the motor once it's on the floor.......rum is my friend this evening......



I thought I heard extreme profanity coming from the northeast today. Sorry to hear that. In your shoes I might throw a carbide chain on one of your Huskies and teach that car a lesson in manners, then go out and get her a new car.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> But he could be a little to the right of the arrow .



Just at the head of the Lake and a little to the right of the arrow,...you`re a funny man,..Dan....LOL


----------



## craig71

It's not all that quiet about 2 threads up from this one, lots of fighting going on there.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Now you know why I stay away from them odd cars , the normal ones are bad enough .
> I'll have a couple of Keith's and a whiskey for ya .



They are all odd....they haven't made a normal one since 1968.....and by all means have a couple Keiths..that'll make me feel better...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well.............took a giant step backwards.........on the Saab....shut the lights off...drove away....not in the Saab......had Dave helping me pull the head...2 better than one had to come straight up with the EX manifold attached...kinda heavy for one guy...good with 2...slowly working the head up when the timing chain fell down and wedged the plastic chain adjusting slide just as I pulled up....snap...broke the end off the slide...cannot be replaced without pulling the timing case.........timing case cannot be removed in the car........gotta drop the motor and auto trans and hoist the car up in the air to clear the motor once it's on the floor.......rum is my friend this evening......



Well,..is`nt that a kick in the nads,,..been there my friend. Not on a Saab but on a few mechanical jobs gone bad, just gotta roll with the punches buddy, I am shure you were trying your best not to do any damage but you know it happens at the most inoppertune times. Give it a rest, catch your breath and give it another try once you get the nerves settled.


----------



## dancan

craig71 said:


> It's not all that quiet about 2 threads up from this one, lots of fighting going on there.



Must be cabin fever up there , all kinds of fights a happenin' , some of the even got sucked up by the aliens .

Which saw worked the best in this pic ?


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> I thought I heard extreme profanity coming from the northeast today. Sorry to hear that. In your shoes I might throw a carbide chain on one of your Huskies and teach that car a lesson in manners, then go out and get her a new car.



That ain't going to happen...Swede saws would not do that to a Swede car...I 'd have to have a Stihl...and that ain't going to happen either....nope just going to keep taking parts off till I can reverse direction.....I'll not be beat by a ####ing car no matter how many stupid stunts I pull!!!

And yes Dan is a "funny" man me thinks!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> A major thing that he showed me was that the metering lever does not always sit just below the face of the diaphragm, that there are some differences, that turned out to be my major malfunction on the 260 carb. He also explained about the check valves and more about the ports and how they work. He showed me how to clean the needle with newspaper to get you through. It is most likely common knowledge to most of you guys here, but carbs have been my problem since I have gotten into saws and a lot of times I have fixed them without knowing how I did it. I took Frankensaw off the shelf and pulled the carb off of it. That one has had issues since I put it all together. I thought that maybe I messed it up modifying the crank case and on the cylinder swap. Tore the carb down and went through it like he showed me and wouldn't you know it worked and cut great, the best I have ever had it working. He told me today that he wouldn't show many people how to work on this stuff as it is not good for business, but told me he would show me anything I wanted to know. Not a bad deal at all, free tech school.



It shure helps to have someone that knows what they are doing show you how to do it. I can try to tell someone over the net how to do something and they have to picture that instruction and then carry it out, sometimes I get frustrated and just drop it, I should`nt but sometimes someone else that thinks on a slightly different wave lenght can pick it up and it can go smoother for the person on the other end of the line.


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Must be cabin fever up there , all kinds of fights a happenin' , some of the even got sucked up by the aliens .
> 
> Which saw worked the best in this pic ?



The one with the chain on backwards:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Must be cabin fever up there , all kinds of fights a happenin' , some of the even got sucked up by the aliens .
> 
> Which saw worked the best in this pic ?



J-Red? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Must be cabin fever up there , all kinds of fights a happenin' , some of the even got sucked up by the aliens .
> 
> Which saw worked the best in this pic ?



None of them,........................................................they are not my saws,.......but I have worked some of them over......LOL


----------



## tbone75

I just lost my mind! CAD again!!!! Now I went and bought (4) MS170s :bang::bang::bang::bang: What in hell do I need with 4 of them? :msp_confused::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I just lost my mind! CAD again!!!! Now I went and bought (4) MS170s :bang::bang::bang::bang: What in hell do I need with 4 of them? :msp_confused::hmm3grin2orange:



What you need to ask yourself is: "What in the hell would I do without them?"


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well,..is`nt that a kick in the nads,,..been there my friend. Not on a Saab but on a few mechanical jobs gone bad, just gotta roll with the punches buddy, I am shure you were trying your best not to do any damage but you know it happens at the most inoppertune times. Give it a rest, catch your breath and give it another try once you get the nerves settled.



LOL!! Yes it is Jerry...was going very slow so as not to have something like this happen...even called in help rather than wrestling that twin cam 16 valve head off by myself............I have taken so many things apart and had something go wrong that was not wrong when I started that I didn't even get ugly when it happened....just normal operation..fill the stove turn the lights off..thank my friend for his help and drive away...it is what it is..there is now way back...only forward....the end just further away now than it was. This does give me a chance to replace the timing and balance chains and sprockets along with all plastic guides.....I plan to run this car until the wheels fall off so in reality this (though unexpected) is a good thing as the motor will be all the better for it (IF I don't break something else)


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> What you need to ask yourself is: "What in the hell would I do without them?"



That is 7 saws today!And one yesterday! I got to get away from this dang puter! :bang: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Do you remember if the 394 was stock or did it have any grinding done to it when you put it back together ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I just lost my mind! CAD again!!!! Now I went and bought (4) MS170s :bang::bang::bang::bang: What in hell do I need with 4 of them? :msp_confused::hmm3grin2orange:



Just an idea... Packing material for when you send me something? :hmm3grin2orange:
I worked on that little WT you sent me. Thanks they look great, PM me and we'll work out something on the payment.
IT didn't run great, but I tuned the carb alittle and she ran great. I have some idea's for the saw! Picutres to come when I get to it. 

View attachment 219116

Saws  
That little WT/Craftsman in the bottom left corner is the one John sent me.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Yes it is Jerry...was going very slow so as not to have something like this happen...even called in help rather than wrestling that twin cam 16 valve head off by myself............I have taken so many things apart and had something go wrong that was not wrong when I started that I didn't even get ugly when it happened....just normal operation..fill the stove turn the lights off..thank my friend for his help and drive away...it is what it is..there is now way back...only forward....the end just further away now than it was. This does give me a chance to replace the timing and balance chains and sprockets along with all plastic guides.....I plan to run this car until the wheels fall off so in reality this (though unexpected) is a good thing as the motor will be all the better for it (IF I don't break something else)



I got to say your taking it better than I would! LOL I would get there but it would take another day to relax! LOL The Rum must help a lot? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> J-Red? LOL



The Redhead was the best on this lot but the 394 was a hoot to run .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Do you remember if the 394 was stock or did it have any grinding done to it when you put it back together ??



Only grinding on that one was what I did to it, did it blow up?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Just an idea... Packing material for when you send me something? :hmm3grin2orange:
> I worked on that little WT you sent me. Thanks they look great, PM me and we'll work out something on the payment.
> IT didn't run great, but I tuned the carb alittle and she ran great. I have some idea's for the saw! Picutres to come when I get to it.
> 
> View attachment 219116
> 
> Saws
> That little WT/Craftsman in the bottom left corner is the one John sent me.



You got to be kidding? I didn't pack it up very good?


----------



## tbone75

Its a Poolin with Craftsman side covers on it. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got to say your taking it better than I would! LOL I would get there but it would take another day to relax! LOL The Rum must help a lot? :hmm3grin2orange:



No one can work on mechanicals for 50 years and not have some chit happen along the way, nuf said,..it does.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You got to be kidding? I didn't pack it up very good?



Nope it was packed just fine. 
(I also noticed that you used the same packing material that I sent you that wood and homelite 150 with!  )
Im not worried about it, Im sure it has something to do with altitude... and stuff


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Its a Poolin with Craftsman side covers on it. LOL


 I was kinda wondering? lol 
What cc is it?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only grinding on that one was what I did to it, did it blow up?



Hadn't run it much but I put a couple of tanks through her today cutting a lot of 1" to 4" snow laden spruce trees , what a hoot LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hadn't run it much but I put a couple of tanks through her today cutting a lot of 1" to 4" snow laden spruce trees , what a hoot LOL !



It has the same port job that Ron`s saw has. I can do more to that one but it starts to cost more money.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I was kinda wondering? lol
> What cc is it?



I am not sure if its a 42 or 36? Just don't remember that far back LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I am not sure if its a 42 or 36? Just don't remember that far back LOL



Your getting old! :hmm3grin2orange:
HOws your back feeling?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Your getting old! :hmm3grin2orange:
> HOws your back feeling?



I am sure I lost my mind today! LOL Must be getting real old! LOL Back is a little better than yesterday.Got a Dr. appt. at 7:45 in the morning.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I am sure I lost my mind today! LOL Must be getting real old! LOL Back is a little better than yesterday.Got a Dr. appt. at 7:45 in the morning.



7:45? 
I think them docs are crazy!  
Im on vacation for at least the next 2 weeks! :yoyo:


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> 7:45?
> I think them docs are crazy!
> Im on vacation for at least the next 2 weeks! :yoyo:



Vacation? What the heck you want to do that for?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Vacation? What the heck you want to do that for?



9 words... C h a i n s a w s


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> 9 words... C h a i n s a w s



I guess that makes it alright.


----------



## tbone75

I went off the wall saw crazy this week! Eleven saws this week plus a box full of 111i parts! :eek2:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> I guess that makes it alright.


 Yes it does! I have projects to catch up on!!!



tbone75 said:


> I went off the wall saw crazy this week! Eleven saws this week plus a box full of 111i parts! :eek2:



Sounds like your doing just fine to me :cool2:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> 9 words... C h a i n s a w s



Sure you got enough saws to keep you busy? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I went off the wall saw crazy this week! Eleven saws this week plus a box full of 111i parts! :eek2:



You are still "ok", wait til you start picking up 30+ a day......LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Sure you got enough saws to keep you busy? :hmm3grin2orange:



I got more coming in, Stihl Contra... (Should be in here tomorrow) 
And some J-reds 


pioneerguy600 said:


> You are still "ok", wait til you start picking up 30+ a day......LOL


 ...cant wait for the day...


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got more coming in, Stihl Contra... (Should be in here tomorrow)
> And some J-reds
> 
> ...cant wait for the day...



Do you need my forwarding address for the Contra?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are still "ok", wait til you start picking up 30+ a day......LOL



30 !! To much! LOL My pea brain couldn't take it. :hmm3grin2orange: For got another one.Well half a saw I would call it LOL Echo 3000 I got for .99 cents LOL Good motor!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Do you need my forwarding address for the Contra?



Sure, Ill trade ya for a Wild thing? 
Fair trade?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 30 !! To much! LOL My pea brain couldn't take it. :hmm3grin2orange: For got another one.Well half a saw I would call it LOL Echo 3000 I got for .99 cents LOL Good motor!



LOL,...I picked up a couple of truckloads that I still have`nt gone through them all. I was told to come back and get another load but I really don`t need any more of them......LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I picked up a couple of truckloads that I still have`nt gone through them all. I was told to come back and get another load but I really don`t need any more of them......LOL



Ill pay for the gas money to go over there? :biggrin:


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Dogone it's COLD out there !!
> below zero,dont think i like being a yankee any more
> if my cuzin wuz better llokin would move south ,marry her and move into a double wide..



I've got a spot just big enough for a double wide between the Chevelle and the Camaro (both on blocks, of course) in the front yard. We might have to move the washing machine, but that no problem...

Does your cousin have all of her teeth? Would she look better in a Led Zepplin T-shirt or a tube top? We've got standards, ya know.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> I've got a spot just big enough for a double wide between the Chevelle and the Camaro (both on blocks, of course) in the front yard. We might have to move the washing machine, but that no problem...
> 
> Does your cousin have all of her teeth? Would she look better in a Led Zepplin T-shirt or a tube top? We've got standards, ya know.



...Sure sounds like Arkansas


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Bunch of slackers today! Ron is watching football I guess? Dan is playing out in the snow,Jerry? LOL,Robin is in that SOB LOL,Jim's kids have him tied to a tree somewhere? Marc and Digger are playing with saws in the basement,Me ...I only had 2 slugs pass me today! LOL



No saw work today. Sunday is for worship, naps, and family dinner. On top of that I ripped some muscles in my right shoulder and chest trying to work on a cabinet last week. Every time I move it HURTS. Feels a lot like broke ribs. I ain't 21 any more and I hear it gets worse. Gettin' old and broke down I guess.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> No saw work today. Sunday is for worship, naps, and family dinner. On top of that I ripped some muscles in my right shoulder and chest trying to work on a cabinet last week. Every time I move it HURTS. Feels a lot like broke ribs. I ain't 21 any more and I hear it gets worse. Gettin' old and broke down I guess.



It sure sucks to get old and broke down!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I just lost my mind! CAD again!!!! Now I went and bought (4) MS170s :bang::bang::bang::bang: What in hell do I need with 4 of them? :msp_confused::hmm3grin2orange:



John, you need help. We're friends, so let me be straight with you. Anyone and everyone on here will tell you that was a bad saw design from the word go. Lots of trouble with carbs, mufflers, chain breaks.....well, pretty much everything but the bar nuts caused problems. You've got to admit you have a problem and let your friends help. 

Check each saw for compression and send the best one to Jim, then one to Jerry, then one to me.......

We are here for you.


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Yes it is Jerry...was going very slow so as not to have something like this happen...even called in help rather than wrestling that twin cam 16 valve head off by myself............I have taken so many things apart and had something go wrong that was not wrong when I started that I didn't even get ugly when it happened....just normal operation..fill the stove turn the lights off..thank my friend for his help and drive away...it is what it is..there is now way back...only forward....the end just further away now than it was. This does give me a chance to replace the timing and balance chains and sprockets along with all plastic guides.....I plan to run this car until the wheels fall off so in reality this (though unexpected) is a good thing as the motor will be all the better for it (IF I don't break something else)



I am envious of your attitude. I know some that would have had a "hissy fit" right there in the shop and then let the car rot outside. Next to the Camaro. And the washing machine. And the....


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John, you need help. We're friends, so let me be straight with you. Anyone and everyone on here will tell you that was a bad saw design from the word go. Lots of trouble with carbs, mufflers, chain breaks.....well, pretty much everything but the bar nuts caused problems. You've got to admit you have a problem and let your friends help.
> 
> Check each saw for compression and send the best one to Jim, then one to Jerry, then one to me.......
> 
> We are here for you.



Jerry wouldn't like me if I sent him one of them little turds! :hmm3grin2orange: You must have missed the 3 Dolmars? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ill pay for the gas money to go over there? :biggrin:



LOL,...I got all the good saws the first trip I made over there, all that is left now is Homelite XL12`s and Super XL`s. They are at an old sawmill that has been in business for over 150 years, they used all Homelites from around 1970`s till they stopped making them.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Jerry wouldn't like me if I sent him one of them little turds! :hmm3grin2orange: You must have missed the 3 Dolmars? LOL



I was trying to start slow. Didn't want to put you in shock right away. We'll talk about the Dolmars and the 038's when I can schedule an "intervention" meeting.


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> ...Sure sounds like Arkansas



You've got cousins here, too?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I was trying to start slow. Didn't want to put you in shock right away. We'll talk about the Dolmars and the 038's when I can schedule an "intervention" meeting.



I only have 2-038s ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

About that time for me, you guys have a good night. As far as all the talk of John sending out all of his new saws, he has my address. Jacob you can get my address from him, you can box up whatever you want and send it along as well.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> About that time for me, you guys have a good night. As far as all the talk of John sending out all of his new saws, he has my address. Jacob you can get my address from him, you can box up whatever you want and send it along as well.



Jim you know you only get Mini-Macs ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guys I am getting to bed.Got the early Dr. appt. You all have a good Mon. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guys I am getting to bed.Got the early Dr. appt. You all have a good Mon. :msp_thumbsup:



Night John


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> You've got cousins here, too?



Yep! sure do! 
There also my ex wives! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
Bout that time for me! ya'll have a good night.


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackers !
Can't all be sleeping in like some of you ZZZlackers wasting the day away .


----------



## northmanlogging

its sunday and i werk nights...


----------



## dancan

It's been Monday here for a while .


----------



## dancan

Here's a Monday morning laugh at my expense vid .

[video=youtube;tEWiDVV_SPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tEWiDVV_SPg[/video]

But I get even .

[video=youtube;eUry3buUc6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=eUry3buUc6Q[/video]


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Nice work, Dan! Looks like you need to climb up those trees with a snow brush before you fell them.


----------



## Cantdog

Good job Dan...watch out for that springer you captured!!!!


----------



## dancan

The hardwoods were not an issue in regards to snow but cutting the softwoods was like being in a snowstorm , one tree at a time .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Good job Dan...watch out for that springer you captured!!!!



One thing about cutting in the winter is that the hardwoods are brittle . Lots of relief cuts on those that didn't break and the axe to cut the saw out on the ones that I misread .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> One thing about cutting in the winter is that the hardwoods are brittle . Lots of relief cuts on those that didn't break and the axe to cut the saw out on the ones that I misread .



LOL!! Yep but those little one can still give ya quite a snap even frozen LOL!! Best firewooding I ever had was cutting standing dead maple on a frozen beaver flowage in Feb. -5 out all day clear NW wind..the trees were all 14"-16" well seasoned, the bark had fallen away....drop those babies on that hard flat ice and every limb would fly right off them..you just had to walk along a junk them into 4' (we were loading an old 2 ton 4X4 army truck by hand) drive right alongside and load em like hay bales. 2 of us got out 18 cord roadside that day. We were young and didn't get out of the woods til after dark , but we were so happy with how easy it was to operate on totally flat conditions with out brush, rocks etc. we just could't stop!!! Best firewood I ever burnt as well...burnt with a blue flame like coal and no smoke!!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Raining cats and dogs here!


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning all. 40 degrees F and windy. Time to get the children up.


----------



## tbone75

Back from the Dr. with a hand full of scripts! I look like a walking drug store! And I feel like a pin cushion LOL I ask the nurse if she was a vampire? BTW after she took my blood! LOL Don't tick them off before they stick you! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers!Page 2 again :bang: I was up and doing something besides playing on the puter! :msp_smile: Just didn't do any good.Tore the DCS341 apart and trashed most of it!Crank case,jug,piston and carb all junk!It had the white death bad! So all I got is good plastic left.


----------



## dancan

There was a lesson in the first video I posted this am , don't walk with your hands in your pockets .


----------



## diggers_dad

Hey John, I went to see the Dr. today, also. I have some crap called Pleurisy. Ever heard of that? It's a tear and inflammation in the lining of the lung and it @#$%*&^ hurts! Can't afford to miss work so just have to make it through. He doesn't know how long it lasts. It feels like someone is stabbing me in the chest every time I take a breath. You wanna trade ailments for a while just to break up the boredom?


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> There was a lesson in the first video I posted this am , don't walk with your hands in your pockets .



I learned that almost 30 years ago in the military. That one stuck with me.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

diggers_dad said:


> a tear and inflammation in the lining of the lung and it @#$%*&^ hurts



i had something like that about 40 years ago. when i was demonstrating my "manhood" trying to rip those plastic six-pack holders apart. i ripped something in there and it hurt like the ####ens. doc said i had torn and inflamed the lining around my innards. took it about 2 - 3 weeks to heal. couldn't stop work or i'd have got an article 15 for dereliction of duty. hope you get well soon. just don't breathe.


----------



## Cantdog

No Saab work today...taking a "mental health day".......it looks like if I am tenacious enough I can do the timing chains and sprockets "in the car" It's a real pita but so is dropping the engine and trany and lifting the car high enough to get them out from under and back in again...More research tonight...

Got a box of turdish bits from some guy in Ohio today.....LOL!! Thanks John.....I really like the trigger handle inserts on that 50 still looks like I'm on the search for a decent 55 P&C to put one together.....the kid with the siezed one gave me that one too....starting to get boxes of trashed turds kicking around....


Got a couple NLA Jonsered recoil stickers and a much needed carb adjustment tunnel from Spike60 today as well!! Just like Christmas around here!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

jerrycmorrow said:


> i had something like that about 40 years ago. when i was demonstrating my "manhood" trying to rip those plastic six-pack holders apart. i ripped something in there and it hurt like the ####ens. doc said i had torn and inflamed the lining around my innards. took it about 2 - 3 weeks to heal. couldn't stop work or i'd have got an article 15 for dereliction of duty. hope you get well soon. just don't breathe.



So far, the only thing I've found that does NOT induce pain is blinking my eyes and movement of my left foot. Everything else hurts, the degree of pain just gets worse as you get closer to my chest. Did yours hurt like that?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

diggers_dad said:


> So far, the only thing I've found that does NOT induce pain is blinking my eyes and movement of my left foot. Everything else hurts, the degree of pain just gets worse as you get closer to my chest. Did yours hurt like that?



yeah. i was pretty stove up for a while. problem was my battery mates thought it was funny to make me laugh. kinda reminds me of some of the guys on AS. maybe that's why i like AS. at the time i was heavy into self-medication. now not so much. really nothing you can do cept deal with it.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> There was a lesson in the first video I posted this am , don't walk with your hands in your pockets .



And chew gum too???LOLOL!!


----------



## dancan

:jester:
You funny guy LOL !


----------



## jimdad07

This thread is falling apart, all of us are down with something. I had to take a couple of pain pills when I got home from work, should have stayed home but I can't miss work. They didn't touch it this weekend but right now I feel higher than a kite, I can see why people get hooked in this stuff, be looking forward to being healed up. You better take it easy as you can Marc.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> :jester:
> You funny guy LOL !



Comainian.....me....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> This thread is falling apart, all of us are down with something. I had to take a couple of pain pills when I got home from work, should have stayed home but I can't miss work. They didn't touch it this weekend but right now I feel higher than a kite, I can see why people get hooked in this stuff, be looking forward to being healed up. You better take it easy as you can Marc.




No...threads fine......it's just you old farts droppin like flies.....LOL!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> No...threads fine......it's just you old farts droppin like flies.....LOL!!



You take that back...getting as bad as Jerry. Looking at Schoodic Point, think i found a nice campground.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> There was a lesson in the first video I posted this am , don't walk with your hands in your pockets .



Hippity hoppity "tripp", didn`t have enough "Keiths" for breakfast.......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No...threads fine......it's just you old farts droppin like flies.....LOL!!



Looks like I am the only one with nothing to complain about.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You take that back...getting as bad as Jerry. Looking at Schoodic Point, think i found a nice campground.



Naaw,...you guys aint "Camenians" by a long shot......LOL


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> You take that back...getting as bad as Jerry. Looking at Schoodic Point, think i found a nice campground.



I won't.......never as meen as that Jerry.......Schoodic area is nice and you can get to other places from there..not sure what there are for campgrounds in the mid Penobscot Bay area..Schoodic is way east might be better to more in the middle. Bucksport area perhaps??


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like i'm not alone here but i got PLENTY to complain about !!

would anybody like me to make a list ??

Spent the day at the VA,usuall schtuff,,hurry up and wait,aint my strong point !!
by the time i got in they knew why i was there !!
Like John,came home with pockets full of bottles of pills !!

most are getting trashed,going to get down to two only.
just need enuf to leave me a "little" bit meen and ugly.. 
if it wasnt for me Jerry would go wild and uncontrolable on us !
so i have to go and progress carefully...

kieths is a foriegn sub par beer.
the Cap'n rules..
husky's are for the husbands of stihl owners 
canada is englands alcatraz !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Naaw,...you guys aint "Camenians" by a long shot......LOL



" CANMEDIANS " !!
then theres " camainians" or canmaniacs,or ,,or,,there just to many,.. 
seems the closer to the border more inter breeding !!!..
arkadians south of the border acadians north, nobody up there knows WHO they are !!
speak french you could be from motrebeque down t biddifrog me. !
Roy,,Roux,i dont know HOW my mother spelled her name !!
everybody up there confused !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I won't.......never as meen as that Jerry.......Schoodic area is nice and you can get to other places from there..not sure what there are for campgrounds in the mid Penobscot Bay area..Schoodic is way east might be better to more in the middle. Bucksport area perhaps??



East coast ??
take a map,blindfold,stick in a pencil,canr go wrong.

BTTW !! Robin ! shrimp season on !!! 
gonna try and line up a tote this week,80lbs of shrimp usually about $40 down here..
come in after dark and stay up 1/2 the night taking care of them only problem 
i usually split a tote..
lots of Cap'n and beverages and boxes of plastic bags and bleeding holes in fingers 
rip thier little heads off and in a bag full of water to freeze...
and then the mess the next morning


----------



## jimdad07

Looking up Bucksport, checking out the campgrounds around. How far are you from Schoodic Point area, Robin?


----------



## jimdad07

You, know, Ron does make Canada look pretty fun. Backwords, but fun.


----------



## roncoinc

Snorkrling in maine.


----------



## roncoinc

I found a video of Dan he forgot forgot to show us !! !!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mL7n5mEmXJo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## dancan

Looks like someone had one heck of a day !






I meen the snorkeler from Maine .


----------



## roncoinc

Found one of Jerry too 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/rYp6EG_1Ybw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Looks like someone had one heck of a day !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meen the snorkeler from Maine .



Oh ayah he was going for the rare snow scallops......you have to sneak up on them.....they have many eyes.....and can see you coming....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Oh ayah he was going for the rare snow scallops......you have to sneak up on them.....they have many eyes.....and can see you coming....



Right ! 
if he had sneakers on you would knowe he was going after snow clams,they got little feets with built in snowshoes and can run real fast ! hard to catch ..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> " CANMEDIANS " !!
> then theres " camainians" or canmaniacs,or ,,or,,there just to many,..
> seems the closer to the border more inter breeding !!!..
> arkadians south of the border acadians north, nobody up there knows WHO they are !!
> speak french you could be from motrebeque down t biddifrog me. !
> Roy,,Roux,i dont know HOW my mother spelled her name !!
> everybody up there confused !



Waaugh, the proper ennunciation.......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Found one of Jerry too
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/rYp6EG_1Ybw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Yep,...me an the bear,...been on here before but I always get a kick outa it.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...me an the bear,...been on here before but I always get a kick outa it.....LOL



Jerry,i do have to say that was a dirty trick !
kicking him in the "johns" or "jons" ( left or right ) .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,i do have to say that was a dirty trick !
> kicking him in the "johns" or "jons" ( left or right ) .



Yeah,...he wasn`t playing by the rules either, notice he kicked me first, just got me in the knee but that was" it", I just ended it quicker. Didn`t really want to hurt im, just put im outa comission temporaryily.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hey John, I went to see the Dr. today, also. I have some crap called Pleurisy. Ever heard of that? It's a tear and inflammation in the lining of the lung and it @#$%*&^ hurts! Can't afford to miss work so just have to make it through. He doesn't know how long it lasts. It feels like someone is stabbing me in the chest every time I take a breath. You wanna trade ailments for a while just to break up the boredom?



Yes I know what pleurisy is! I have had pemonia twice too! I know that is not spelled right but you get the idea LOL And yep your going to hurt for a while? Couple weeks or more? Sorry!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fella's 
Got my Contra in today! 
Also bought a new car, a 2001 ford explorer V6 that runs, drives 120,000 miles for 1750 :msp_biggrin:
(No joke) there is some cracks on the front bumper and alittle bit of TLC but besides the front bumper the SUV is CLEAN! Ill get a picture later today 
So overall its been a pretty great day, right now I cant stop cleaning and staring at the contra! back later :msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

Poll time .

#1 . ron shut up.

#2 . ron keep quite.

#3 . ron go to bed.

#4 ron post a pic of a saw.

#5 . ron pick on ( Name ) .

It is a well known marketing fact that those with femenine desires seek out purchases to satisfy those with a high estrogen level..EG,pink and linen white.
those with a high testorenone level seek out the color asociated with blood and assertiveness,red..
thats why wimin will pick a still saw over a husky everytime 
and real men will pick red or orange


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Poll time .
> 
> #1 . ron shut up.
> 
> #2 . ron keep quite.
> 
> #3 . ron go to bed.
> 
> #4 ron post a pic of a saw.
> 
> #5 . ron pick on ( Name ) .
> 
> It is a well known marketing fact that those with femenine desires seek out purchases to satisfy those with a high estrogen level..EG,pink and linen white.
> those with a high testorenone level seek out the color asociated with blood and assertiveness,red..
> thats why wimin will pick a still saw over a husky everytime
> and real men will pick red or orange



Saw


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fella's
> Got my Contra in today!
> Also bought a new car, a 2001 ford explorer V6 that runs, drives 120,000 miles for 1750 :msp_biggrin:
> (No joke) there is some cracks on the front bumper and alittle bit of TLC but besides the front bumper the SUV is CLEAN! Ill get a picture later today
> So overall its been a pretty great day, right now I cant stop cleaning and staring at the contra! back later :msp_biggrin:



Well you did half good LOL But you got a Found On Road Dead thingamajig !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Poll time .
> 
> #1 . ron shut up.
> 
> #2 . ron keep quite.
> 
> #3 . ron go to bed.
> 
> #4 ron post a pic of a saw.
> 
> #5 . ron pick on ( Name ) .
> 
> It is a well known marketing fact that those with femenine desires seek out purchases to satisfy those with a high estrogen level..EG,pink and linen white.
> those with a high testorenone level seek out the color asociated with blood and assertiveness,red..
> thats why wimin will pick a still saw over a husky everytime
> and real men will pick red or orange



#5-Jim


----------



## diggers_dad

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah. i was pretty stove up for a while. problem was my battery mates thought it was funny to make me laugh. kinda reminds me of some of the guys on AS. maybe that's why i like AS. at the time i was heavy into self-medication. now not so much. really nothing you can do cept deal with it.



Oh yeah, laughter is like getting stabbed in the ribs!



roncoinc said:


> Looks like i'm not alone here but i got PLENTY to complain about !!
> 
> would anybody like me to make a list ??
> 
> Spent the day at the VA,usuall schtuff,,hurry up and wait,aint my strong point !!
> by the time i got in they knew why i was there !!
> Like John,came home with pockets full of bottles of pills !!
> 
> most are getting trashed,going to get down to two only.
> just need enuf to leave me a "little" bit meen and ugly..
> if it wasnt for me Jerry would go wild and uncontrolable on us !
> so i have to go and progress carefully...
> 
> kieths is a foriegn sub par beer.
> the Cap'n rules..
> husky's are for the husbands of stihl owners
> canada is englands alcatraz !! LOL !!





roncoinc said:


> Poll time .
> 
> #1 . ron shut up.
> 
> #2 . ron keep quite.
> 
> #3 . ron go to bed.
> 
> #4 ron post a pic of a saw.
> 
> #5 . ron pick on ( Name ) .
> 
> It is a well known marketing fact that those with femenine desires seek out purchases to satisfy those with a high estrogen level..EG,pink and linen white.
> those with a high testorenone level seek out the color asociated with blood and assertiveness,red..
> thats why wimin will pick a still saw over a husky everytime
> and real men will pick red or orange



OBVIOUSLY, you are not on enough medication.


----------



## tbone75

Have fun with that pile of stinkers Robin


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Yes I know what pleurisy is! I have had pemonia twice too! I know that is not spelled right but you get the idea LOL And yep your going to hurt for a while? Couple weeks or more? Sorry!



I thought I had pulled a muscle. Doc says not even in the ballpark, a pulled muscle would feel good compared to this stuff. He gave me two bottles of pills and said to call if I needed more. Big bottles. This does not look good. 

Like Jim, I can't afford to miss work. I guess it could be worse, could be laid up with pneumonia or something. Or, could be forced to drive a Ford and run a Husky!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not getting in much saw work lately, this house building is taking up much of my time. I may have to volunteer to go with Dan for a day so I can run some saws again.Got too much firewood cut already for myself. Don`t even know anyone that needs some wood cut up, the saws are getting restless....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> I thought I had pulled a muscle. Doc says not even in the ballpark, a pulled muscle would feel good compared to this stuff. He gave me two bottles of pills and said to call if I needed more. Big bottles. This does not look good.
> 
> Like Jim, I can't afford to miss work. I guess it could be worse, could be laid up with pneumonia or something. Or, could be forced to drive a Ford and run a Husky!!



Man, your world would really be falling apart, found on road dead and a stinkin Husky.....geezzzee


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I thought I had pulled a muscle. Doc says not even in the ballpark, a pulled muscle would feel good compared to this stuff. He gave me two bottles of pills and said to call if I needed more. Big bottles. This does not look good.
> 
> Like Jim, I can't afford to miss work. I guess it could be worse, could be laid up with pneumonia or something. Or, could be forced to drive a Ford and run a Husky!!



Your only half wrong.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not getting in much saw work lately, this house building is taking up much of my time. I may have to volunteer to go with Dan for a day so I can run some saws again.Got too much firewood cut already for myself. Don`t even know anyone that needs some wood cut up, the saws are getting restless....LOL



Take that 064 with you! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Jerry, 

Sending all those 028 parts to you got me wishing I had another one. I talked a guy out of part of a carcass and then another guy out of some other pieces, so on and so on. I think I have almost everything to build an 028 Super. The great part is, the old saw the guy gave me was locked up and he figured it was seized. Gave it to me for $5. The p/c look great, it had bad bearings. Now to find a few more parts!


----------



## jimdad07

All kinds of noise coming from New Hampshire, seems there's a war vet running around up there with new medication. One report says he's been yelling at trees and giving marching orders to squirrels. Good to see him feeling good and sociable again, the way it should be. Although I bet those squirrels are getting ticked about it.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Sending all those 028 parts to you got me wishing I had another one. I talked a guy out of part of a carcass and then another guy out of some other pieces, so on and so on. I think I have almost everything to build an 028 Super. The great part is, the old saw the guy gave me was locked up and he figured it was seized. Gave it to me for $5. The p/c look great, it had bad bearings. Now to find a few more parts!



I have a parts 028 Super on it's way, I'll get what I need out of it and see how the bearings are. You might get lucky.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> All kinds of noise coming from New Hampshire, seems there's a war vet running around up there with new medication. One report says he's been yelling at trees and giving marching orders to squirrels. Good to see him feeling good and sociable again, the way it should be. Although I bet those squirrels are getting ticked about it.



Yup. If he's complaining and causing trouble he must be feeling pretty good. Good to see that mean streak come back out, I was a little worried there for a while.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> #5-Jim



After all the mini macs you send Jim i thik that is enuf


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Take that 064 with you! LOL



Should of had it there this last weekend, it would have scared all that snow off the trees, the sound of it would cause enough vibes to shake the snow right off them....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Saw


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Sending all those 028 parts to you got me wishing I had another one. I talked a guy out of part of a carcass and then another guy out of some other pieces, so on and so on. I think I have almost everything to build an 028 Super. The great part is, the old saw the guy gave me was locked up and he figured it was seized. Gave it to me for $5. The p/c look great, it had bad bearings. Now to find a few more parts!



Aint that always the way, let something go and then have a use/need for said item. Never can have enough 028`s in the herd.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> I have a parts 028 Super on it's way, I'll get what I need out of it and see how the bearings are. You might get lucky.



That would be great! I think I found a carb and may have a line on a muffler, not sure on either just yet. It's awful, ain't it? I have no need whatsoever for another 50 cc saw, but the more I looked at all of those good parts going to Jerry, the more I liked those classic lines and remembered how good my last 028 felt. Great firewood saw. 

I thought for sure when I got 'em in the mail to Canada the feeling would pass - Nope. Just got worse.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Aint that always the way, let something go and then have a use/need for said item. Never can have enough 028`s in the herd.



It's not a need. It's a *NEED!*

edit: and it's your fault


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


>



Fairly nice 620 Super you got there ,Ron.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


>



I'm no Pioneer fan, but that saw is a beauty! I'll bet she's a blast to run.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> That would be great! I think I found a carb and may have a line on a muffler, not sure on either just yet. It's awful, ain't it? I have no need whatsoever for another 50 cc saw, but the more I looked at all of those good parts going to Jerry, the more I liked those classic lines and remembered how good my last 028 felt. Great firewood saw.
> 
> I thought for sure when I got 'em in the mail to Canada the feeling would pass - Nope. Just got worse.



Infectious little buggers, aint they!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> I'm no Pioneer fan, but that saw is a beauty! I'll bet she's a blast to run.



LOL,...You need a strong back, they are "HEAVY".


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> All kinds of noise coming from New Hampshire, seems there's a war vet running around up there with new medication. One report says he's been yelling at trees and giving marching orders to squirrels. Good to see him feeling good and sociable again, the way it should be. Although I bet those squirrels are getting ticked about it.



Watch it fella or you may find a bunch of squrells looking to take out your " johns " ! LOL !


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...You need a strong back, they are "HEAVY".



The strong back I can handle. Never was afraid of work, just a little skittish of it. My weak part is between my ears.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Another show off! :msp_sneaky: Nice saw Ron!


----------



## tbone75

I like them extras you got with that saw too Ron! NICE!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> After all the mini macs you send Jim i thik that is enuf



Well I guess you can pick on me.I just laugh at you


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> The strong back I can handle. Never was afraid of work, just a little skittish of it. My weak part is between my ears.



Same here, I have run them big Pioneers for many, many years. Did everything with them from felling, limbing and bucking uo 40+ cords of firewood a year for both dad and grandfather. They wern`t fast but they beat a two man crosscut or big bow saw. I would carry mine 2 miles on my shoulder along with a gallon of gas, quart of chain oil, felling axe, tool kit and wedges just to get to the place we were cutting at the time.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Another show off! :msp_sneaky: Nice saw Ron!



:msp_wink:
and it runs and cuts wood..
i dont count saws that dont start and cut.
got this one too but oil tank problems 
runs but could use carb work,future project or ??


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Watch it fella or you may find a bunch of squrells looking to take out your " johns " ! LOL !



I bet you could make them a bunch on tiny Huskies to stink up the woods with, now that's a funny picture isn't it? Squirrels with chainsaws.

That 620 is a beaut Ron, and don't listen to John, you can pick all you want.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> :msp_wink:
> and it runs and cuts wood..
> i dont count saws that dont start and cut.
> got this one too but oil tank problems
> runs but could use carb work,future project or ??



Is that the same model that's in Jerry's avatar?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like them extras you got with that saw too Ron! NICE!!



The extras really make a big difference with vintage saws.
I got the works with my Super 620, everything but the original box, we hunted that building upside down for it but alas it was not there, but getting a new, never sold saw was a big deal at the time.


----------



## roncoinc

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/YIkI_sXOE8Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

video of it running..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> :msp_wink:
> and it runs and cuts wood..
> i dont count saws that dont start and cut.
> got this one too but oil tank problems
> runs but could use carb work,future project or ??



Just in case you decide you don't want that no more? It has a good home waiting right here


----------



## jimdad07

That thing sounded like a stock car, nice saw for sure.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The extras really make a big difference with vintage saws.
> I got the works with my Super 620, everything but the original box, we hunted that building upside down for it but alas it was not there, but getting a new, never sold saw was a big deal at the time.



Yes it sure makes the saw! Many other things the same way. I had a pistol with serial #6 on it.A newer gun Smith 22A all the papers and box.Went and sold it :bang: Just got offered way to much money for it!10X what I paid for it LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hopefully taking Frankensaw to the woods this weekend, along with two new to me Stihls. Maybe three Stihls if that spare parts one comes in. Now that I have a few more firewood saws for backups, I think it is time to tear down the 6400 and make it go vroom really fast. That 268xp jug is cleaning up very well with the acid and I think I can clean up the piston and use it as long as I get a new ring. Have to pressure test that one and then find a bar cover for it as well as a new top shroud. May be giving Dan a shout here soon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Is that the same model that's in Jerry's avatar?



It could be, the 600 and the 610 are similar, on the 600 the tree on the cover is solid green, on the 610 the tree is only outlined in green.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> It could be, the 600 and the 610 are similar, on the 600 the tree on the cover is solid green, on the 610 the tree is only outlined in green.



That's how you know a guy knows his saws, he can start telling you the little differences like that. Kind of like how a car guy can tell you the difference between certain years of cars when only the headlights are a little different.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes it sure makes the saw! Many other things the same way. I had a pistol with serial #6 on it.A newer gun Smith 22A all the papers and box.Went and sold it :bang: Just got offered way to much money for it!10X what I paid for it LOL



That is what happened to the saw in my avatar, it was the 10th Pioneer 600 made in Pererborough Ontario. I restored it and then got offered an insane amount of money for it, so off it went. I still have several of them including my first one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's how you know a guy knows his saws, he can start telling you the little differences like that. Kind of like how a car guy can tell you the difference between certain years of cars when only the headlights are a little different.



I know the 600 series pretty well, inside and out. Worked those saws really extensively during the 60`s and have rebuilt dozens of them, owned and worked many of the later Pioneers as well.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Just in case you decide you don't want that no more? It has a good home waiting right here



John, you need that thing like I need another 028!


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,Dr ron sez it's time to let the kiddies play with thier toys and leave them unsupervised for awhile,, 

Uncle Jerry will make sure everybody keeps in line 

i gotta gig out some more saw stuff OR get back to work on em..
will have to see how the next couple of weeks work out .
y,all have a good un and dont let the pink bugs bite !! LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That thing sounded like a stock car, nice saw for sure.



The 600 series engines are really heavy thumpers, I have been able to get them to idle below 1000 rpm, never been able to get any other saw to do that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OK,,Dr ron sez it's time to let the kiddies play with thier toys and leave them unsupervised for awhile,,
> 
> Uncle Jerry will make sure everybody keeps in line
> 
> i gotta gig out some more saw stuff OR get back to work on em..
> will have to see how the next couple of weeks work out .
> y,all have a good un and dont let the pink bugs bite !! LOL !



Sleep well ,Ron.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> the 600 series engines are really heavy thumpers, i have been able to get them to idle below 1000 rpm, never been able to get any other saw to do that.



thats insane!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,,Dr ron sez it's time to let the kiddies play with thier toys and leave them unsupervised for awhile,,
> 
> Uncle Jerry will make sure everybody keeps in line
> 
> i gotta gig out some more saw stuff OR get back to work on em..
> will have to see how the next couple of weeks work out .
> y,all have a good un and dont let the pink bugs bite !! LOL !



Get some rest.Be ready for tomorrow! You may get picked on! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

My pain meds are starting to work. I better get to bed before I start trying to trade someone for a Husky or some other crazy stunt.

Good night all. John, hope you rest well tonight with the crazy weather and all.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Get some rest.Be ready for tomorrow! You may get picked on! :hmm3grin2orange:



+1 :msp_smile:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> OK,,Dr ron sez it's time to let the kiddies play with thier toys and leave them unsupervised for awhile,,
> 
> Uncle Jerry will make sure everybody keeps in line
> 
> i gotta gig out some more saw stuff OR get back to work on em..
> will have to see how the next couple of weeks work out .
> y,all have a good un and dont let the pink bugs bite !! LOL !



Take it easy Ron, hope it works out for you.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John, you need that thing like I need another 028!



Your so right! I need another saw like I need another hole in my head LOL But one of them saws is so very different!!!!!!!!! I got some pics a min. ago of the pile I have now I will put on in a sec. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> thats insane!!!



They have a really heavy rotating mass, the flywheel and rod coupled to a heavy piston helps keep the engine ticking over at low speeds. If my 600 is idling at 1000 or even lower the saw is actually jumping off the floor, I set it on a big piece of conveyor belt that lays on the shop floor in front of the workbench, the saw reminds me of a big frog jumping/hopping about on that belting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> My pain meds are starting to work. I better get to bed before I start trying to trade someone for a Husky or some other crazy stunt.
> 
> Good night all. John, hope you rest well tonight with the crazy weather and all.



Nite Marc.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> My pain meds are starting to work. I better get to bed before I start trying to trade someone for a Husky or some other crazy stunt.
> 
> Good night all. John, hope you rest well tonight with the crazy weather and all.



Boy do I have a deal for you....

Night Marc, get well soon.


----------



## tbone75

Just the ones inside the shop LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just the ones inside the shop LOL



Where are all the finished runners.?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> My pain meds are starting to work. I better get to bed before I start trying to trade someone for a Husky or some other crazy stunt.
> 
> Good night all. John, hope you rest well tonight with the crazy weather and all.



Nite Marc.You try and get some rest too!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where are all the finished runners.?



Here is a few of them.LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Looks like you are suffering from saw acquisition syndrome John. It can be a very serious disease, the only cure is to send them all to me. It is the only way you can ever be truly free of the disease.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Here is a few of them.LOL



Very few of them.....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Here is a few of them.LOL



You have quite a collection there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Looks like you are suffering from saw acquisition syndrome John. It can be a very serious disease, the only cure is to send them all to me. It is the only way you can ever be truly free of the disease.



But that will make your CAD an even worse case senario.


----------



## tbone75

Got a pile of boards coming for shelves for them soon!Should have been here already?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very few of them.....LOL



More pisc when I get them on shelves.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Looks like you are suffering from saw acquisition syndrome John. It can be a very serious disease, the only cure is to send them all to me. It is the only way you can ever be truly free of the disease.



There is one Mini-mac in there some where? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> More pisc when I get them on shelves.



LOL...:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

Another pile just outside the shop LOL Going to dig through there and send about half of it to Marc :evilgrin: My poor little shop is only 10' X 20" LOL


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Another pile just outside the shop LOL Going to dig through there and send about half of it to Marc :evilgrin: My poor little shop is only 10' X 20" LOL



Pills must be working?For got the pic again :bang:


----------



## tbone75

I know my little pile is nothing next to yours Jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Pills must be working?For got the pic again :bang:



Stuff shure piles up don`t it......:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stuff shure piles up don`t it......:msp_biggrin:



Yes they do!! Like the 11 more I got on the way LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know my little pile is nothing next to yours Jerry!



Now don`t you start comparing piles....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes they do!! Like the 11 more I got on the way LOL



:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now don`t you start comparing piles....LOL



You have been at much longer than I have! LOL I just got to get moving better to get some running!


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you sure picked a nice time of year to start building a house?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you sure picked a nice time of year to start building a house?



Keeps one from getting bored,.not enough snow anymore to keep busy with snowploughing and the weather is not all that bad for building. If the weather really gets bad we will just wait it out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time to pack it in, night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keeps one from getting bored,.not enough snow anymore to keep busy with snowploughing and the weather is not all that bad for building. If the weather really gets bad we will just wait it out.



If you say so? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time to pack it in, night all.



You take care Jerry


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackers ! 
The slow monotonous drone of Huskies must make you guys sleep in .
I had to rescue the thread from page 2 .


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Should of had it there this last weekend, it would have scared all that snow off the trees, the sound of it would cause enough vibes to shake the snow right off them....LOL









I'd have been happy if you would have taken care of the last tree , it only had a little snow in it and had to go opposite the heavy side so there was a bit of wedging involved . It was a game of "Whack Snowstorm" over and over but I got "er" done .


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> They have a really heavy rotating mass, the flywheel and rod coupled to a heavy piston helps keep the engine ticking over at low speeds. If my 600 is idling at 1000 or even lower the saw is actually jumping off the floor, I set it on a big piece of conveyor belt that lays on the shop floor in front of the workbench, the saw reminds me of a big frog jumping/hopping about on that belting.



Now that wold be some torque!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Another pile just outside the shop LOL Going to dig through there and send about half of it to Marc :evilgrin: My poor little shop is only 10' X 20" LOL





tbone75 said:


> Pills must be working?For got the pic again :bang:



Yeah, those pills ARE working. You are supposed to send me the pile from INSIDE the shop, remember? Ole buddy? I get everything but the Mini-Mac, you were gonna send it to Jim.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> More pisc when I get them on shelves.



That will take care of the steels..

then pix of the other saws ! LOL !


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hey john,
got your package yestidy. thanks much, jerry


----------



## tbone75

Hello guys just having another bad one today :bang: Up most of the night again.Still haven't made it down to the stove yet.Haven't seen the weather yet?Maybe something is moving in again? Dr. told me start taking this arthritis meds every day.He thinks that may help? I hate taking it because of all the side effects I hear about that kind of stuff.Could be better than not being able to move? LOL The 3 Dolmar 102s will be here today so I got to get up and going!I want to see how many I can make run! LOL Hope you all are doing better than me today! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> hey john,
> got your package yestidy. thanks much, jerry



Great! That should get that whacker going for you.Sorry I didn't have one for the saw too.


----------



## sefh3

I see everyone is still alive. It's been a few days since I have been on here. I'm working on fourwheelers lately. I'm starting to not like these. 

Husky's still stink!!!


----------



## Jon1212

Afternoon fellas. Got to find some firewood before I run out.................preferably something to cut on flat ground.


----------



## sefh3

Looks like John might be renting one of those PODS before long.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Afternoon fellas. Got to find some firewood before I run out.................preferably something to cut on flat ground.



Wood? Its the middle of winter! Where you been?Laying around all winter? :msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The 3 baby Dollies showed up! Looks like I can get 2 out of the mess LOL One will have a blue clutch cover on it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

2 of them have perfect P&Cs the other has very minor scratch or 2.One has spark so I hope the coil off the blue thing works? May need an AV mount or 2 ? Also will need a sprocket for one.Just a few more parts and could have 3 of them LOL But I don't think I will do that.Someone will need some of the left overs. BTW!!! I got ran over by a herd of slugs today! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Wood? Its the middle of winter! Where you been?*Laying* around all winter? :msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange:



Don't you mean _leaning_ around all Winter?...............LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Don't you mean _leaning_ around all Winter?...............LOL!!!!



Well your not hanging around any more! Your the left one laying in the truck bed. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I got a 32" bar coming for the 064.Couldn't pass it up for 30 bucks!And a free chain but its a 46" chain he gave me.Now I will have to find someone to cut it down for me.I don't have anything to do that with.Never needed to so far? LOL I have no idea where I can get that done around here?So I will be asking around. LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Well your not hanging around any more! Your the left one laying in the truck bed. :hmm3grin2orange:



John even though you responded in English, your post lacks clarity. In other words..........Huh?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I got a 32" bar coming for the 064.Couldn't pass it up for 30 bucks!And a free chain but its a 46" chain he gave me.Now I will have to find someone to cut it down for me.I don't have anything to do that with.Never needed to so far? LOL I have no idea where I can get that done around here?So I will be asking around. LOL



An 064 with a 32" bar................I guess your Nephew will be doing some lifting for you.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

How you doing on that SOB Robin?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> John even though you responded in English, your post lacks clarity. In other words..........Huh?



How soon you forget? Your the left horse nad in the bed of the truck!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> An 064 with a 32" bar................I guess your Nephew will be doing some lifting for you.....LOL!!!



Could be? LOL I have a 36 I was putting on it.But this 32 may be better? I will find out about spring.When I can get down into where them Maples are.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got a 32" bar coming for the 064.Couldn't pass it up for 30 bucks!And a free chain but its a 46" chain he gave me.Now I will have to find someone to cut it down for me.I don't have anything to do that with.Never needed to so far? LOL I have no idea where I can get that done around here?So I will be asking around. LOL



Very simple job, grind off rivet heads and then drive out the pins, it helps to have a new preset and tie strap for reconnecting the chain after you determined the correct length. Helps more if you have these at your disposal.


----------



## jimdad07

Howdy boys. Pretty good day here today, felt good, the stiffness is starting to melt away. I am trying to decide which saw I want to port for the weekend, thinking on Frankensaw. Maybe port it and lower the squish. I had 180# compression by removing the gasket. Maybe make one out of a tin can. Could be fun.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Howdy boys. Pretty good day here today, felt good, the stiffness is starting to melt away. I am trying to decide which saw I want to port for the weekend, thinking on Frankensaw. Maybe port it and lower the squish. I had 180# compression by removing the gasket. Maybe make one out of a tin can. Could be fun.



More important, what`s the squish set at?


----------



## pioneerguy600

A chain joined at the marked link,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very simple job, grind off rivet heads and then drive out the pins, it helps to have a new preset and tie strap for reconnecting the chain after you determined the correct length. Helps more if you have these at your disposal.



Yes that would do the trick just great! LOL Just not sure I want to spend all that money for something I wouldn't use much?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Could be? LOL I have a 36 I was putting on it.But this 32 may be better? I will find out about spring.When I can get down into where them Maples are.



A 32 would be better in hardwood unless you are using skip chain, then a 36-40" bar would be ok.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Howdy boys. Pretty good day here today, felt good, the stiffness is starting to melt away. I am trying to decide which saw I want to port for the weekend, thinking on Frankensaw. Maybe port it and lower the squish. I had 180# compression by removing the gasket. Maybe make one out of a tin can. Could be fun.



Glad to hear your feeling better!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A 32 would be better in hardwood unless you are using skip chain, then a 36-40" bar would be ok.



I have a skip chain on the 36.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes that would do the trick just great! LOL Just not sure I want to spend all that money for something I wouldn't use much?



Someone near you must have a set, any chainsaw shops close by?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have a skip chain on the 36.



That would work well if it was properly sharpened.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Someone near you must have a set, any chainsaw shops close by?



Just that idiot Stihl shop LOL I will find someone around here I am sure!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just that idiot Stihl shop LOL I will find someone around here I am sure!



If not then just let me know how many drive links you need and I will make you a chain.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John, Iv taken links out of chains many of times without them fancy spinners 
I grind off the rivet, find a punch that will go through the rivet hole. 
Then find a plate of steel, or even weld a nut (1/4, 5/16) On to a plate of steel and drive the rivet through with the punch and hammer. 

Iv had a pretty good today! :biggrinbounce2:
I got my contra running, it runs pretty great! Im gonna do alittle bit more cleaning too it tonight, then ill get some pictures for ya'll. 
After I got it running, I took it back into the house where its nice and warm! 
Back outside in the cold to work on some more saws. My 066 that I tore down last month, I figured I would finally put it back together. 
I cleaned all the gunk, grease, and sawdust off and put it all together. I need to find a top cover for it though, its cracked and chipped pretty bad. And a muffler cover (have one on the way) Then I will be done with fixing up the 066. But its pulling 150-160 comp compared to the 130 it was before. I guess cleaning up the cylinder and rings did it some good :msp_tongue: I also opened up the intake alittle, not by much but just enough to let it breath  Also found some small sawdust in the intake boot, looks like im gonna have to upgrade it to an HD filter.
After I got it back together and running out good. I took out the Stihl 08S/S10 I got from the christmas thread and dug into it a bit. tore off the muffler to find a nice clean P&C :msp_thumbup: also found nice fat blue spark. Poured alittle gas in the carb and she started up, but was having problems with the starter slipping so I had to tear into that to filed the recoil thingy mabobers  After getting it back together I was checking the comp and the recoil rope broke :mad2: I put it away back in the shed for another day. Im gonna need a couple parts for it anyway. I may repaint it? havent decided yet. 
After all the cremsickle work, I started working on my SP81. I called up SawKing searching for a muffler... after a nice chat about saws and logging He told me he thought he had a muffler and was gonna check tonight for me. :biggrin: He is a nice guy though! I cleaned up the parts of the SP81, cleaned the carb, P&C, and started to strip some of the paint off the gas tank. 

Nowww im sitting in the house wondering what to eat with the cat cuddled up on the couch with me


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John, Iv taken links out of chains many of times without them fancy spinners
> I grind off the rivet, find a punch that will go through the rivet hole.
> Then find a plate of steel, or even weld a nut (1/4, 5/16) On to a plate of steel and drive the rivet through with the punch and hammer.
> 
> Iv had a pretty good today! :biggrinbounce2:
> I got my contra running, it runs pretty great! Im gonna do alittle bit more cleaning too it tonight, then ill get some pictures for ya'll.
> After I got it running, I took it back into the house where its nice and warm!
> Back outside in the cold to work on some more saws. My 066 that I tore down last month, I figured I would finally put it back together.
> I cleaned all the gunk, grease, and sawdust off and put it all together. I need to find a top cover for it though, its cracked and chipped pretty bad. And a muffler cover (have one on the way) Then I will be done with fixing up the 066. But its pulling 150-160 comp compared to the 130 it was before. I guess cleaning up the cylinder and rings did it some good :msp_tongue: I also opened up the intake alittle, not by much but just enough to let it breath  Also found some small sawdust in the intake boot, looks like im gonna have to upgrade it to an HD filter.
> After I got it back together and running out good. I took out the Stihl 08S/S10 I got from the christmas thread and dug into it a bit. tore off the muffler to find a nice clean P&C :msp_thumbup: also found nice fat blue spark. Poured alittle gas in the carb and she started up, but was having problems with the starter slipping so I had to tear into that to filed the recoil thingy mabobers  After getting it back together I was checking the comp and the recoil rope broke :mad2: I put it away back in the shed for another day. Im gonna need a couple parts for it anyway. I may repaint it? havent decided yet.
> After all the cremsickle work, I started working on my SP81. I called up SawKing searching for a muffler... after a nice chat about saws and logging He told me he thought he had a muffler and was gonna check tonight for me. :biggrin: He is a nice guy though! I cleaned up the parts of the SP81, cleaned the carb, P&C, and started to strip some of the paint off the gas tank.
> 
> Nowww im sitting in the house wondering what to eat with the cat cuddled up on the couch with me



You had quite a day,Jacob,..good for you to have some time off to work on your saws. I need to get into the Pioneer parts again to have a look for that coil for the 400.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> You had quite a day,Jacob,..good for you to have some time off to work on your saws. I need to get into the Pioneer parts again to have a look for that coil for the 400.



Thanks Jerry, Its always great to come home and just work all day on the saws :msp_biggrin:
No big hurry man. 

How's the house coming along?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John, Iv taken links out of chains many of times without them fancy spinners
> I grind off the rivet, find a punch that will go through the rivet hole.
> Then find a plate of steel, or even weld a nut (1/4, 5/16) On to a plate of steel and drive the rivet through with the punch and hammer.



pix


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jerrycmorrow said:


> pix



I left my contraption behind when I moved :msp_sad: 
Its kind of a KISS method (Keep it simple stupid)


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thanks Jerry, Its always great to come home and just work all day on the saws :msp_biggrin:
> No big hurry man.
> 
> How's the house coming along?



Ready to stand up the roof trusses, rained cats and dogs here today so we put it off til tomorrow. Forecast is for sunny skies and +6C so that will be nice to work in.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ready to stand up the roof trusses, rained cats and dogs here today so we put it off til tomorrow. Forecast is for sunny skies and +6C so that will be nice to work in.



Man.. I dont think I could ever build houses, Iv done roofing and other misc small construction work.. But it just seems really difficult? If you get off by a single inch on one of the frames or trusses it will mess it all up.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Used Sachs Dolmar 119 Chainsaw for Parts or Repair | eBay

John... ya drooling yet?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I left my contraption behind when I moved :msp_sad:
> Its kind of a KISS method (Keep it simple stupid)



i used to do that to motorcycle chains so i think i know what you're doing. after you get the rivet in you just need a heavy-duty opposing force to resist the pointy punch and 3# sledge that you use to mushroom the rivet. is that correct?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jerrycmorrow said:


> i used to do that to motorcycle chains so i think i know what you're doing. after you get the rivet in you just need a heavy-duty opposing force to resist the pointy punch and 3# sledge that you use to mushroom the rivet. is that correct?



For the most part


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Man.. I dont think I could ever build houses, Iv done roofing and other misc small construction work.. But it just seems really difficult? If you get off by a single inch on one of the frames or trusses it will mess it all up.



It only takes 1/8" to mess everything up! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jerry, I seen on the homelite thread your tearing into your 330. 
You have to force it over that Gas tank pretty hard. I remember having alot of trouble tearing apart the 2 that I had... I hate them gutless tanks :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Used Sachs Dolmar 119 Chainsaw for Parts or Repair | eBay
> 
> John... ya drooling yet?



Nah....Already got a 119 on the way! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> It only takes 1/8" to mess everything up! LOL



Iv never been good with fractions... Or math for that matter 

Back doing any better?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Nah....Already got a 119 on the way! LOL



You should have told me that you were eyeing it.. So i wouldnt bid on it :msp_sad:
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If not then just let me know how many drive links you need and I will make you a chain.



Thanks Jerry.I am sure I can get something around here.But if not I will give you a yell! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I parted chains for over 30 years without a punch and spinner, we even did them right in the woods on a tree stump.A flat file, 1/8' dia pin punch, small hatchet and a bigger single bit axe was all we needed to shorten or replace a broken cutter tooth in the field. We carried presets and tie straps in the diddy bag along with a variety of hand tools like an original pair of Petersen vice grips, slot screwdriver, round chain files, flat file and raker gauge, a sparkplug wrench & sparkplug, spare fuel filters and a spare air filter.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jerry.I am sure I can get _something_ around here.But if not I will give you a yell! LOL



Hopefully nothin' penicillin can't cure...............LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Hopefully nothin' penicillin can't cure...............LOL!!!!



Dang horse nad! LOL Don't you need to go whittle a leg or something? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Man.. I dont think I could ever build houses, Iv done roofing and other misc small construction work.. But it just seems really difficult? If you get off by a single inch on one of the frames or trusses it will mess it all up.



There is a method and if you follow that closely then there should be few problems. Check the plans and specs closely and often. Measure twice and cut once, square everything mathematically, set every part with a level and brace it solidly. Follow this and very few mistakes will need fixin.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I parted chains for over 30 years without a punch and spinner, we even did them right in the woods on a tree stump.A flat file, 1/8' dia pin punch, small hatchet and a bigger single bit axe was all we needed to shorten or replace a broken cutter tooth in the field. We carried presets and tie straps in the diddy bag along with a variety of hand tools like an original pair of Petersen vice grips, slot screwdriver, round chain files, flat file and raker gauge, a sparkplug wrench & sparkplug, spare fuel filters and a spare air filter.



I bet I can do it easy enough if I can get the presets and tie straps.Just got to find out what I need?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is a method and if you follow that closely then there should be few problems. Check the plans and specs closely and often. Measure twice and cut once, square everything mathematically, set every part with a level and brace it solidly. Follow this and very few mistakes will need fixin.



Its hard to make EVERYTHING square when you cut everything with a chainsaw :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Used Sachs Dolmar 119 Chainsaw for Parts or Repair | eBay
> 
> John... ya drooling yet?



I have bought a lot of saws from that company and they were really good to deal with. Got my silver SD112 Limited edition from them also NIB about 6-7 years ago.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bet I can do it easy enough if I can get the presets and tie straps.Just got to find out what I need?



What size chain and what maker?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Its hard to make EVERYTHING square when you cut everything with a chainsaw :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Depends on who is running the saw, I have built many buildings with just a chainsaw for cutting off lumber.Also built many log camps with them.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Depends on who is running the saw, I have built many buildings with just a chainsaw for cutting off lumber.Also built many log camps with them.



The most iv built with a saw was a horse gate, stall, and some fences. I would just mark a straight line with a pencil and a square, sure makes quick work rather then running to the chopsaw.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What size chain and what maker?



Don't know yet? Have to wait till it gets here.May be able to find out from the guy I bought it from? 3/8 is all I know for now.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Dang horse nad! LOL Don't you need to go whittle a leg or something? :hmm3grin2orange:



Peg Leg is my preferred nickname ya' crooked Goofball.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> Peg Leg is my preferred nickname ya' crooked Goofball.



His new nickname was giving to him by an Indian....
"One who stinks like huskies"


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> His new nickname was giving to him by an Indian....
> "One who stinks like huskies"



I know you own Huskys! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't know yet? Have to wait till it gets here.May be able to find out from the guy I bought it from? 3/8 is all I know for now.



We still need to know maker.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I know you own Huskys! LOL



But I got enough Stihls they over power the stink :hmm3grin2orange:
Plus, I only own 1 now :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Peg Leg is my preferred nickname ya' crooked Goofball.



I liked horse nad for you :hmm3grin2orange: After all you are a nut! :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We still need to know maker.



I will try to find out!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I liked horse nad for you :hmm3grin2orange: After all you are a nut! :biggrin:



John if your back pain was any lower then I guess you'd be a pain in your own A$$...........LOL!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> John if your back pain was any lower then I guess you'd be a pain in your own A$$...........LOL!!!!!



It does happen now and then? :hmm3grin2orange: The OL hasen't called me that for a few days now! Since I bought her a new purse. LOL


----------



## dancan

Is a JRed 2094 the same as a 394 ?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jerry, I seen on the homelite thread your tearing into your 330.
> You have to force it over that Gas tank pretty hard. I remember having alot of trouble tearing apart the 2 that I had... I hate them gutless tanks :msp_rolleyes:



that's what i was wondering was do i have to force it apart. too many times in earlier years i've forced something apart when it was simple. however, i've picked this saw up and sat it down three times now in the last week so i wouldn't destroy it. guess tonight's the night it comes apart.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I see everyone is still alive. It's been a few days since I have been on here. I'm working on fourwheelers lately. I'm starting to not like these.
> 
> Husky's STIHL stink!!!



Fixed it fer ya buddy ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 2 of them have perfect P&Cs the other has very minor scratch or 2.One has spark so I hope the coil off the blue thing works? May need an AV mount or 2 ? Also will need a sprocket for one.Just a few more parts and could have 3 of them LOL But I don't think I will do that.Someone will need some of the left overs. BTW!!! I got ran over by a herd of slugs today! :hmm3grin2orange:



I got a 102 i'm working on,sprocket is wasted..
had it running,wont cooperate now,was going to send it to you but after the knives and forks i thot better of it..


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Is a JRed 2094 the same as a 394 ?



Not really but they are pretty close, the 2094 is more powerful stock and can be made even more powerful by the right porter. The muffler bolts on differently between them and the intake is different.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very simple job, grind off rivet heads and then drive out the pins, it helps to have a new preset and tie strap for reconnecting the chain after you determined the correct length. Helps more if you have these at your disposal.
> 
> I helped you out on this Jerry.. noticed you had them labeled so i thought i would eliminate any confusion


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not really but they are pretty close, the 2094 is more powerful stock and can be made even more powerful by the right porter. The muffler bolts on differently between them and the intake is different.



Did you see the one that's for sale ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

2094 P&C












394 P&C,


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jerry, I seen on the homelite thread your tearing into your 330.
> You have to force it over that Gas tank pretty hard. I remember having alot of trouble tearing apart the 2 that I had... I hate them gutless tanks :msp_rolleyes:



Jerry cheating on us ??? :msp_ohmy:

guess i will havta go read THAT thread too !

donnwanna miss anything he has to contribute.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

difurnt jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Did you see the one that's for sale ?



It`s a long way from here but the price is pretty good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry cheating on us ??? :msp_ohmy:
> 
> guess i will havta go read THAT thread too !
> 
> donnwanna miss anything he has to contribute.



Yup,...different ,Jerry,..not this old fellow.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup,...different ,Jerry,..not this old fellow.....LOL



Now you tell me after 20 minsearching !! :frown:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple job, grind off rivet heads and then drive out the pins, it helps to have a new preset and tie strap for reconnecting the chain after you determined the correct length. Helps more if you have these at your disposal.
> 
> I helped you out on this Jerry.. noticed you had them labeled so i thought i would eliminate any confusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....Thanks ,Ron....I had them labeled back when I was teaching how to repair, shorten and lengthen chains.
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got a 102 i'm working on,sprocket is wasted..
> had it running,wont cooperate now,was going to send it to you but after the knives and forks i thot better of it..



Now why would that matter?


----------



## roncoinc

Chain breaking/making
sombody on here posted a thread on that.
used a grinder,nail punch and ball peen hammer,worked out ok.
If John could watch youtube would be easy to find 

I found it worthwhile tho to get the tools..






Seems i always have a bigger chain than i need and as cheap as the tools are they pay for themselves over time ..
also the frustration of not having ona chain when you WANT one !!
i have also used them to make chains bigger..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Chain breaking/making
> sombody on here posted a thread on that.
> used a grinder,nail punch and ball peen hammer,worked out ok.
> If John could watch youtube would be easy to find
> 
> I found it worthwhile tho to get the tools..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems i always have a bigger chain than i need and as cheap as the tools are they pay for themselves over time ..
> also the frustration of not having ona chain when you WANT one !!
> i have also used them to make chains bigger..



Maybe I should just get them tools? I know I would use them some times.


----------



## diggers_dad

Evening all. This "pleurisy" stuff is no fun. I would just like to whine for a few minutes and get some sympathy from you guys since you're all so sensitive and emotional and.... Wait a minute. Wrong site. This is AS, not the Husky Lover site. 

Husky. Named after a dog for a reason.

Hey Jerry! Has that box made it yet?


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> Evening all. This "pleurisy" stuff is no fun. I would just like to whine for a few minutes and get some sympathy from you guys since you're all so sensitive and emotional and.... Wait a minute. Wrong site. This is AS, not the Husky Lover site.
> 
> Husky. Named after a dog for a reason.
> 
> Hey Jerry! Has that box made it yet?



Shhhh!!! Turn down the music, and put out that joint.................The Cops are here.


----------



## tbone75

I guess I will look around for them chain tools!


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Evening all. This "pleurisy" stuff is no fun. I would just like to whine for a few minutes and get some sympathy from you guys since you're all so sensitive and emotional and.... Wait a minute. Wrong site. This is AS, not the Husky Lover site.
> 
> Husky. Named after a dog for a reason.
> 
> Hey Jerry! Has that box made it yet?



No sign of it yet,Marc. It sometimes takes a while for stuff to get here, The Great White North yo know....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I guess I will look around for them chain tools!



Check eBay, they come up on there often, got mine off there.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Evening all. This "pleurisy" stuff is no fun. I would just like to whine for a few minutes and get some sympathy from you guys since you're all so sensitive and emotional and.... Wait a minute. Wrong site. This is AS, not the Husky Lover site.
> 
> Husky. Named after a dog for a reason.
> 
> Hey Jerry! Has that box made it yet?



Sorry you feel bad.But.....keep that up and I will send you the mini-mac :msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No sign of it yet,Marc. It sometimes takes a while for stuff to get here, The Great White North yo know....LOL



Could take a couple weeks from WAY down where he lives?South of the border you know! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Check eBay, they come up on there often, got mine off there.



All I need is presets and tie straps to match the chain size and brand?Where do you get them?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Could take a couple weeks from WAY down where he lives?South of the border you know! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yep,...and them Huskys ain`t worth chit at haulin them sleds up here this time of year, too cold and not enough snow, takes the Postal workers a lot longer when they have to backpac all them parcels all the way from the "border".


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> All I need is presets and tie straps to match the chain size and brand?Where do you get them?



Where ever you get chain, they come with rolls of chain but any shop that sells chain has them also.Most of the time there are some on eBay but they are severely marked up pricewise. Oregon pieces fit most makes other than Stihl, they have their own sizes and no other makers use that size.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....Thanks ,Ron....I had them labeled back when I was teaching how to repair, shorten and lengthen chains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.get out the pix and show John how to do without.
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Now why would that matter?



Wouldnt want you to get mad at me


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well.get out the pix and show John how to do without.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to be in a hurry! LOL Don't have it yet. :hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wouldnt want you to get mad at me



They that bad to work on?:msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Evening all. This "pleurisy" stuff is no fun. I would just like to whine for a few minutes and get some sympathy from you guys since you're all so sensitive and emotional and.... Wait a minute. Wrong site. This is AS, not the Husky Lover site.
> 
> Husky. Named after a dog for a reason.
> 
> Hey Jerry! Has that box made it yet?



Welcome to the club !!

seems all of us have one sort of ailment or another so you fit in well 

Husky. Named after a BIG mean dog because it is TOP dog and pizzes on all the rest


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well.get out the pix and show John how to do without.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick a poleaxe in a stump, place the tiestrap through the chain and set it on the top of the poleaxe head, place the tie strap on and settle it down, grab the hatchet and peen the rivets down, piece of cake, done it dozens of times in the woods when we ran .404 chain on the 600 series Pioneers.
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...and them Huskys ain`t worth chit at haulin them sleds up here this time of year, too cold and not enough snow, takes the Postal workers a lot longer when they have to backpac all them parcels all the way from the "border".



From what i hear they are going to set up a PO annex at your house due to all the traffic !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> From what i hear they are going to set up a PO annex at your house due to all the traffic !



The lady that drives the mail delivery van wants to set up shop in my driveway.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick a poleaxe in a stump, place the tiestrap through the chain and set it on the top of the poleaxe head, place the tie strap on and settle it down, grab the hatchet and peen the rivets down, piece of cake, done it dozens of times in the woods when we ran .404 chain on the 600 series Pioneers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have shortened a few bike chains so I think I can manage.
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> All I need is presets and tie straps to match the chain size and brand?Where do you get them?



For husky they make them in 3/8 .50 ans 3/8.58,one size fits both,so one setup.
same with the 325/50/58.
then theres 3/8 50 lopro,.
three diff kinds do all your normal chains.
then theres stihl !! thier 63 guage cant be used on the 50 guage and then they have that PICO stuff and all sorts of wierd stuff there.
stihl is the only one you really have to worry about brand..
anything else if it dont look right vice grips and a grinder to shape it works fine.
like Jerry said,go oregon and dont worry.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> For husky they make them in 3/8 .50 ans 3/8.58,one size fits both,so one setup.
> same with the 325/50/58.
> then theres 3/8 50 lopro,.
> three diff kinds do all your normal chains.
> then theres stihl !! thier 63 guage cant be used on the 50 guage and then they have that PICO stuff and all sorts of wierd stuff there.
> stihl is the only one you really have to worry about brand..
> anything else if it dont look right vice grips and a grinder to shape it works fine.
> like Jerry said,go oregon and dont worry.



Can I buy them some where other than fleabay?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Can I buy them some where other than fleabay?



Your friendly Stihl dealer.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Chain Breaker/Spinner for Chain Saws


----------



## jimdad07

I like that Solarguru in that 660 porting thread, standing on his own two feet against some of the drama-queens.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your friendly Stihl dealer.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Yes but.......I got to find one of them first? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your friendly Stihl dealer.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Bring a fat wallet and preperation H and you will be ok


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Chain Breaker/Spinner for Chain Saws



That don't look to bad? May get that! Thanks Ron!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I like that Solarguru in that 660 porting thread, standing on his own two feet against some of the drama-queens.



What a bunch of self centered all knowing hackers, got to give Solarguru credits for being a standup guy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes but.......I got to find one of them first? LOL



I must be a lucky guy......:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That don't look to bad? May get that! Thanks Ron!



I have read in some of the threads on here that the HF ones will work all right, not the highest of quality but serviceable. Grind the rivet heads off before trying to punch them out was the thing posted the most about them.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Bring a fat wallet and preperation H and you will be ok



I got reemed enough not long ago! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> What a bunch of self centered all knowing hackers, got to give Solarguru credits for being a standup guy.



Never seen such a bunch of pro saw builders in my whole life. The best part of it was when he put up pictures of some of his work on v-twin engines, that was great. Shut a lot of those boys up in a hurry, of course some of them are still trying to find fault with his methods but he has a good comeback every time. I love it.

BTW, started porting Frankensaw tonight. I am not in front of my numbers right now but I want to say that my exhaust port is .912" wide and my intake is around .947 wide. I don't have a windowed piston in this one so I have even a little more room for modding. Of course I forgot to measure the bore size to get my limits, but all I did tonight was start filing the intake port, there is all kinds of room to work with the intake port. It's a PP 330 top end as far as I know that I modified the case of a Craftsman 3000 to make it work. Going to do all the usual air leak checking on this before I run it, I bet it will make a good runner. Hopefully the crankcase is big enough to handle the bigger p+c. It went from a 49cc to a 54cc with the PP 330 topend.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Chain Breaker/Spinner for Chain Saws



HF makes some decent stuff. I like some of their bigger shop tools as they are all rebuildable. I know a lot of people don't like to by Chinese but sometimes you have to buy what you can afford. That spinner breaker combo is on my tool list when I get done with my shop.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Never seen such a bunch of pro saw builders in my whole life. The best part of it was when he put up pictures of some of his work on v-twin engines, that was great. Shut a lot of those boys up in a hurry, of course some of them are still trying to find fault with his methods but he has a good comeback every time. I love it.
> 
> BTW, started porting Frankensaw tonight. I am not in front of my numbers right now but I want to say that my exhaust port is .912" wide and my intake is around .947 wide. I don't have a windowed piston in this one so I have even a little more room for modding. Of course I forgot to measure the bore size to get my limits, but all I did tonight was start filing the intake port, there is all kinds of room to work with the intake port. It's a PP 330 top end as far as I know that I modified the case of a Craftsman 3000 to make it work. Going to do all the usual air leak checking on this before I run it, I bet it will make a good runner. Hopefully the crankcase is big enough to handle the bigger p+c. It went from a 49cc to a 54cc with the PP 330 topend.



Keep us informed on how this works out for you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> HF makes some decent stuff. I like some of their bigger shop tools as they are all rebuildable. I know a lot of people don't like to by Chinese but sometimes you have to buy what you can afford. That spinner breaker combo is on my tool list when I get done with my shop.



I have run/ used some very nice metal machining lathes and end mills that were made in China, nice tight well machined tools made from very nice hard metals. The breaker and spinner are more than handy.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I like that Solarguru in that 660 porting thread, standing on his own two feet against some of the drama-queens.



I went and looked..
Lots of " BS " in that thread,,,if you know what i mean ??


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have run/ used some very nice metal machining lathes and end mills that were made in China, nice tight well machined tools made from very nice hard metals. The breaker and spinner are more than handy.



I have been eye balling the small metal lathe they have there, I think it would be cool to try some heavier modding for my self.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I went and looked..
> Lots of " BS " in that thread,,,if you know what i mean ??



That is exactly what I had on mind when I said what I did.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have read in some of the threads on here that the HF ones will work all right, not the highest of quality but serviceable. Grind the rivet heads off before trying to punch them out was the thing posted the most about them.



Even with the setup i have i grind the rivet heads off.
cant see working that tool any harder than need be.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have been eye balling the small metal lathe they have there, I think it would be cool to try some heavier modding for my self.



At Harbor Freight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Even with the setup i have i grind the rivet heads off.
> cant see working that tool any harder than need be.



Certainly easier on the punch bit and the frame its self.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> At Harbor Freight?



Yup, there is one in the Watertown store that sits on your bench, it is probably about 30" long total and looks to be perfect for smaller jobs, like what you might use it for turning down cylinders or making pop-ups and what not. Might even come in handy for turning hardware here and there.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Never seen such a bunch of pro saw builders in my whole life. The best part of it was when he put up pictures of some of his work on v-twin engines, that was great. Shut a lot of those boys up in a hurry, of course some of them are still trying to find fault with his methods but he has a good comeback every time. I love it.
> 
> BTW, started porting Frankensaw tonight. I am not in front of my numbers right now but I want to say that my exhaust port is .912" wide and my intake is around .947 wide. I don't have a windowed piston in this one so I have even a little more room for modding. Of course I forgot to measure the bore size to get my limits, but all I did tonight was start filing the intake port, there is all kinds of room to work with the intake port. It's a PP 330 top end as far as I know that I modified the case of a Craftsman 3000 to make it work. Going to do all the usual air leak checking on this before I run it, I bet it will make a good runner. Hopefully the crankcase is big enough to handle the bigger p+c. It went from a 49cc to a 54cc with the PP 330 topend.



OH NO !!!! another know it all take the grinder to it hack modder that charges $300 for 1/2 hr work !!!
I aint sending any more mini macs to YOU to port !! LOL !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Yup, there is one in the Watertown store that sits on your bench, it is probably about 30" long total and looks to be perfect for smaller jobs, like what you might use it for turning down cylinders or making pop-ups and what not. Might even come in handy for turning hardware here and there.



Do you know the name on it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OH NO !!!! another know it all take the grinder to it hack modder that charges $300 for 1/2 hr work !!!
> I aint sending any more mini macs to YOU to port !! LOL !!!



Hardly a grinder, a Dremel tool if you are lucky.....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> OH NO !!!! another know it all take the grinder to it hack modder that charges $300 for 1/2 hr work !!!
> I aint sending any more mini macs to YOU to port !! LOL !!!



I charge $350, my line of "BS" is better than the competition. I also work on box store specials (as a matter of fact I want to try out a little 35cc PP that was a Walmart special), I can make a Ryobi almost turn a chain on a 30" bar. Blow you right out of the water.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do you know the name on it?



I can find out for you, I am in there about once a week. You sound interested.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hardly a grinder, a Dremel tool if you are lucky.....LOL



I do most of my work with hand files and then clean it up with the dremel. I stuff a shop rag into the cylinder so I don't hit it with the files as I am working on it. I find I have a lot more control this way. That should up the price to $375. I also hotrod roto tillers.


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> Shhhh!!! Turn down the music, and put out that joint.................The Cops are here.



Not my field of expertise. I put a child molester in jail today. Days like this I like my job in spite of all the headaches and miscellaneous crap.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I charge $350, my line of "BS" is better than the competition. I also work on box store specials (as a matter of fact I want to try out a little 35cc PP that was a Walmart special), I can make a Ryobi almost turn a chain on a 30" bar. Blow you right out of the water.



I got to see some of those early $350. port jobs done by some of the elite porters on here. They were`nt much if you know what I mean.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Certainly easier on the punch bit and the frame its self.



Then i learned the proper place to mount the breaker..
you need room for the handle to swing ALL the way down ,NOT hit on the bench :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I can find out for you, I am in there about once a week. You sound interested.:hmm3grin2orange:



Looked at them a few times.My buddy has a bigger old lathe he will sell me as soon as he gets a bigger one!


----------



## jimdad07

Here you go Jerry, I thought it cost a little less than what it lists for, but it looks handy.

7" x 12" Mini Metal Lathe


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Sorry you feel bad.But.....keep that up and I will send you the mini-mac :msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange:



No chance of that. You know very well I've been too nice to you for you to pull some low-down trick like that.



tbone75 said:


> Could take a couple weeks from WAY down where he lives?South of the border you know! :hmm3grin2orange:



They said 6 to 10 working days. That's up on Saturday, the following Monday at the latest. I bet I put two rolls of packing tape on that box, not to mention all of the bubble wrap and stuff inside. They should be able to fly over his house and air drop it without damage.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> Not my field of expertise. I put a child molester in jail today. Days like this I like my job in spite of all the headaches and miscellaneous crap.



Not sure how you guys keep from taking them dirtbags out back and throwing a blanket party for them. Those folks have their own special place reserved in Hell. Good for you for putting him away, hope his cellmate is a big ole Bubba with a 3'....nevermind.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Wish ya'll would stop being so loud..... Im trying to sleep here :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I can find out for you, I am in there about once a week. You sound interested.:hmm3grin2orange:



I just know some of the trade names and then who actually makes some of this cheaper gear. Also know some of the stuff sold through the industrial supplier outlets are better than others.
I drop in to some of our local industrial machining suppliers fairly often, while there I look at most of the newer stuff coming out. I got to operate a combo lathe, mill drill that was pretty impressive for its size.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Not my field of expertise. I put a child molester in jail today. Days like this I like my job in spite of all the headaches and miscellaneous crap.



 Way to go Marc !!!!!!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Welcome to the club !!
> 
> seems all of us have one sort of ailment or another so you fit in well
> 
> Husky. Named after a BIG mean dog because it is TOP dog and pizzes on all the rest



It was all I could do tonight to sharpen three chains. Doc says 2 to 4 weeks like this. Ugh!! I'm too young and handsome to wind up like John! Or Jon!

Big dog? You're never at a loss for words....


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> No chance of that. You know very well I've been too nice to you for you to pull some low-down trick like that.
> 
> 
> 
> They said 6 to 10 working days. That's up on Saturday, the following Monday at the latest. I bet I put two rolls of packing tape on that box, not to mention all of the bubble wrap and stuff inside. They should be able to fly over his house and air drop it without damage.



You got me Marc! I just can't send a mini-mac to you LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Congrats on the bust Marc, people like that shouldnt be thrown in jail... Yet hung by the sack and pelted with rotten tomatoes :biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Jim,,dont go makin fun of my favorite saw now 
ya otta try a ported ryobie.
heres one i did and it does throw chips.
16in bar,14in oak.
for less than $100 
prob has more tanks of fuel i put thru it than any other saw i own..
remember,only 40cc !

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/6xXIzr2na84" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> It was all I could do tonight to sharpen three chains. Doc says 2 to 4 weeks like this. Ugh!! I'm too young and handsome to wind up like John! Or Jon!
> 
> Big dog? You're never at a loss for words....



What ever :monkey::deadhorse:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey Jim,,dont go makin fun of my favorite saw now
> ya otta try a ported ryobie.
> heres one i did and it does throw chips.
> 16in bar,14in oak.
> for less than $100
> prob has more tanks of fuel i put thru it than any other saw i own..
> remember,only 40cc !
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/6xXIzr2na84" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



I got my Ryobi for 50 bucks! Not ported yet?But will be!!


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> It was all I could do tonight to sharpen three chains. Doc says 2 to 4 weeks like this. Ugh!! I'm too young and handsome to wind up like John! Or Jon!
> 
> Big dog? You're never at a loss for words....



Words is what i have most of.
it's everything else i am short one !! 

git yurself one of them northern chain grinders,i can show you how to tweek them up to be as good as almost any..
usually less than $100.

Northern Industrial Bench- or Wall-Mount Chain Grinder | Chain Saw Sharpeners, Maintenance + Repair | Northern Tool + Equipment

they go on sale and then you can find coupons.
my last two cost $85 delivered.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Hey Jim,,dont go makin fun of my favorite saw now
> ya otta try a ported ryobie.
> heres one i did and it does throw chips.
> 16in bar,14in oak.
> for less than $100
> prob has more tanks of fuel i put thru it than any other saw i own..
> remember,only 40cc !
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/6xXIzr2na84" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



WOW! You have me wanting to open some of those up. That looks like fun. Isn't it a lot harder to make one of those (a saw of that style) run like that? Seems to me it would be much more of a challenge get into one of those and make it do that. Like I said, there is a whole lot of talent right here in this thread, thanks for sharing Ron.


----------



## pioneerguy600

One just like the one at HF,

Lathes Mini - Lowest Prices & Best Deals on Lathes Mini - Pronto.com


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Words is what i have most of.
> it's everything else i am short one !!
> 
> git yurself one of them northern chain grinders,i can show you how to tweek them up to be as good as almost any..
> usually less than $100.
> 
> Northern Industrial Bench- or Wall-Mount Chain Grinder | Chain Saw Sharpeners, Maintenance + Repair | Northern Tool + Equipment
> 
> they go on sale and then you can find coupons.
> my last two cost $85 delivered.


My Nephew just gave me one from HF.Don't look to bad? Haven't tryed it yet.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Hey Jim,,dont go makin fun of my favorite saw now
> ya otta try a ported ryobie.
> heres one i did and it does throw chips.
> 16in bar,14in oak.
> for less than $100
> prob has more tanks of fuel i put thru it than any other saw i own..
> remember,only 40cc !



That's pretty impressive. I've been looking for a couple of Ryobi's to try porting. They weren't very popular around here, but I'm sure I'll find 'em sooner or later.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> One just like the one at HF,
> 
> Lathes Mini - Lowest Prices & Best Deals on Lathes Mini - Pronto.com



That one looks pretty good too.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> My Nephew just gave me one from HF.Don't look to bad? Haven't tryed it yet.



I have one of the "even cheaper than that one" brand. Got it on sale for $30. Considering what it is, it's fine for me right now. About the only thing I did to it was check the angle settings and mark them where the actual angles hit. Theirs were off by almost 2 degrees. My little cheap one doesn't work fast and won't take off much material, but it's great when my Dad rocks a chain or my niece's husband dobs his bar in the dirt.


----------



## tbone75

Anyone have a Husky 455 builder? I need one for my Nephew.Don't know why he wants it? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That one looks pretty good too.



There is also models sold under the Grizzly line, Roxon, King Industrial among others.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> WOW! You have me wanting to open some of those up. That looks like fun. Isn't it a lot harder to make one of those (a saw of that style) run like that? Seems to me it would be much more of a challenge get into one of those and make it do that. Like I said, there is a whole lot of talent right here in this thread, thanks for sharing Ron.



AAWWWW,,shoot JIm,,,,:msp_mellow:
was just getting wound up to be meen and hatefull and YOU have to go and spoil it and say sumthin nice 
porting one of them aint nuthin,take it apart and ignore the strato stuff,unless you WANT to try and modify it..
work the in,work the out,work the muffler,transfers ,blending etc,no biggie.
i did a build thread on one of those but you prob never find it,.
usuall carb adjustments and away it goes.
was cutting one day with a member had some 48cc stihl.
good running saw too,for a stihl.
let him try it he was so embarrased..he couldnt believe it..
and his saw had a LOT more pounds on it.
those ryobi were a hot topic on here awhile back,if you can find the threads.
they DO have some drawbacks you need to be aware of right out of the box that need to be taken care of tho.
then Zenoah engine does get it on tho !!


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Not sure how you guys keep from taking them dirtbags out back and throwing a blanket party for them. Those folks have their own special place reserved in Hell. Good for you for putting him away, hope his cellmate is a big ole Bubba with a 3'....nevermind.



It's the most disgusting part of my job, but also the most rewarding. I always shower as soon as I get home after I've dealt with one of those maggots. Sometimes they don't realize just how much they are hated by other inmates until they're locked up. They really are the lowest of the low, and I also think God has a special place set aside for them. I stayed three hours late to make sure all the "t's" were crossed and the "i's" dotted before I left, I don't want to take a chance on losing one on a technicality. 

Enough of this stuff, let's talk about something more enjoyable. John secretly likes Mini-Macs and safety chain.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is also models sold under the Grizzly line, Roxon, King Industrial among others.



They any good?


----------



## tbone75

Now Marc!!!! You know Jim is the Mini-Mac lover here! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My Nephew just gave me one from HF.Don't look to bad? Haven't tryed it yet.



Believe me when i say those $30 grinders dont make it..
they will give you a BAD impression of what a grinder can do,and screw up chains for you .
use them to take down rakers is what they are best for,set the stop and grind.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> AAWWWW,,shoot JIm,,,,:msp_mellow:
> was just getting wound up to be meen and hatefull and YOU have to go and spoil it and say sumthin nice
> porting one of them aint nuthin,take it apart and ignore the strato stuff,unless you WANT to try and modify it..
> work the in,work the out,work the muffler,transfers ,blending etc,no biggie.
> i did a build thread on one of those but you prob never find it,.
> usuall carb adjustments and away it goes.
> was cutting one day with a member had some 48cc stihl.
> good running saw too,for a stihl.
> let him try it he was so embarrased..he couldnt believe it..
> and his saw had a LOT more pounds on it.
> those ryobi were a hot topic on here awhile back,if you can find the threads.
> they DO have some drawbacks you need to be aware of right out of the box that need to be taken care of tho.
> then Zenoah engine does get it on tho !!



I hate to say it, but Jim was right, there isn't a lot of room in there to work. You make it sound like no big deal but that ain't the way it really is. Combine the small diameter of the cylinder with the clam-shell design and you have some hard-to-reach spots. It takes more than a hack like me and a dremel to really get results out of one of those. 

But, they are cheap, so I'd really like to try to hack one up!


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> It's the most disgusting part of my job, but also the most rewarding. I always shower as soon as I get home after I've dealt with one of those maggots. Sometimes they don't realize just how much they are hated by other inmates until they're locked up. They really are the lowest of the low, and I also think God has a special place set aside for them. I stayed three hours late to make sure all the "t's" were crossed and the "i's" dotted before I left, I don't want to take a chance on losing one on a technicality.
> 
> Enough of this stuff, let's talk about something more enjoyable. John secretly likes Mini-Macs and safety chain.



Subject change...subject change...Hmmmm......

I am sitting here typing and I am suddenly smelling something very foul, I look to the floor below my feet and my dog is farting herself into oblivion. I don't know what she ate, but man I can't breathe.:fart:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They any good?



I have operated at least one of each of these machines, also the Boulton line and these small machines will surprise you at how solid and precise they machine to. They are not made like the old school stuff like South Bend, General or Wadkin, those were all cast iron machines made to last 3-4 lifetimes but are really big and bulky and weigh in the tons. These new benchtop models weigh less than 500 lbs and can do some very nice work, they likely won`t last 3-4 lifetimes.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Believe me when i say those $30 grinders dont make it..
> they will give you a BAD impression of what a grinder can do,and screw up chains for you .
> use them to take down rakers is what they are best for,set the stop and grind.



That's what I plan on using it for when I can afford an actual quality tool. I figured this way I wouldn't waste my money 'cause I could use it for the rakers later on. I read a few comments on here about them and I do keep its limitations in mind when I use it. When you're on a tight budget, you make do with what you have to. 

It's faster than hand filing when Dad's rocked the chain. I just always give it a couple of strokes with the hand file when I finish.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Subject change...subject change...Hmmmm......
> 
> I am sitting here typing and I am suddenly smelling something very foul, I look to the floor below my feet and my dog is farting herself into oblivion. I don't know what she ate, but man I can't breathe.:fart:



I'll bet she licked a Husky....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it up, nite all.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up, nite all.



Night Jerry...time for me to head as well. Take it easy guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Subject change...subject change...Hmmmm......
> 
> I am sitting here typing and I am suddenly smelling something very foul, I look to the floor below my feet and my dog is farting herself into oblivion. I don't know what she ate, but man I can't breathe.:fart:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

Good night Jerry, hope the rain clears for you tomorrow.

Night Jim, I'm glad your back is improving.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up, nite all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Night Jerry...time for me to head as well. Take it easy guys.



Nite Stinky :biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

Now this was a good piece of oak with some knots and meat to it.
frostbite chain.no pushing down on the saw...self feeding.
18 in.. found it likes the 16in a lot beter..it IS only a 40cc saw !!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Rxvi7zS9OAI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

then theres the other end of the spectrum .
a friend of mine that never held a 112cc saw.
even HE could cut wood with it..  

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/i-RsL4jUOPY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now this was a good piece of oak with some knots and meat to it.
> frostbite chain.no pushing down on the saw...self feeding.
> 18 in.. found it likes the 16in a lot beter..it IS only a 40cc saw !!
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Rxvi7zS9OAI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> then theres the other end of the spectrum .
> a friend of mine that never held a 112cc saw.
> even HE could cut wood with it..
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/i-RsL4jUOPY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



The little I see looks good! Them chips are flying!


----------



## tbone75

How do you tweak one of them little better grinders Ron?


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> I hate to say it, but Jim was right, there isn't a lot of room in there to work. You make it sound like no big deal but that ain't the way it really is. Combine the small diameter of the cylinder with the clam-shell design and you have some hard-to-reach spots. It takes more than a hack like me and a dremel to really get results out of one of those.
> 
> But, they are cheap, so I'd really like to try to hack one up!



Your right,not a lot of room to work IN there,,so do the work from outside 
even the transfers have removeable covers !!.
probly easiest saw i ever ported...
dont forget to pay attention to the base area,you will know when you see it..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> How do you tweak one of them little better grinders Ron?



File and sandpaper,smooth out anything that moves..
then there is one mod on the back of the unit where it bolts together,,a tab to grind off,you can see it when assembling.
do a search for northern tool grinder and spend a couple days reading 
easy to make it a great ginder.
cant work on saws with out a grinder and a breaker spinner..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> File and sandpaper,smooth out anything that moves..
> then there is one mod on the back of the unit where it bolts together,,a tab to grind off,you can see it when assembling.
> do a search for northern tool grinder and spend a couple days reading
> easy to make it a great ginder.
> cant work on saws with out a grinder and a breaker spinner..



I am sloooowly getting there. LOL I may get a grinder and then talk to you more about what to do!


----------



## tbone75

If I can't sleep tonight I will do some looking!


----------



## tbone75

Are the Oregon grinders real good? They are a lot pricer! LOL


----------



## 8433jeff

tbone75 said:


> Are the Oregon grinders real good? They are a lot pricer! LOL



I think so, we have the top Oregon at the shop I tinker at. Used a cheap one at my other job on the farm, and that guys chains needed four-five passes to straighten out after being rocked, and it sucks not having the hydraulic lock up. The angle setting and chain holder settings are nowhere near as tight, but then I wouldn't expect pro results from a $65 machine, and I doubt the farmer paid that for it. Would make a nice raker grinder suppose, and a good wheel may be a great improvement. I dressed that one 4-5 times, and I didn't have 45 minutes on the machine.


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> I think so, we have the top Oregon at the shop I tinker at. Used a cheap one at my other job on the farm, and that guys chains needed four-five passes to straighten out after being rocked, and it sucks not having the hydraulic lock up. The angle setting and chain holder settings are nowhere near as tight, but then I wouldn't expect pro results from a $65 machine, and I doubt the farmer paid that for it. Would make a nice raker grinder suppose, and a good wheel may be a great improvement. I dressed that one 4-5 times, and I didn't have 45 minutes on the machine.



They must be real good for the price they want for them! LOL I looked at the forester too.Looks the same as the one at NT but cost more? My Uncle has one of the super nice ones! To bad he lives 4hrs away LOL


----------



## tbone75

Went to bed for an hour! LOL Could be a long night.


----------



## dancan

You guys stihl sleepin' ?
ZZZSe Lack Ers !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

dancan said:


> You guys stihl sleepin' ?
> ZZZSe Lack Ers !



I bet you said that with an outrageous French accent! :smile2:


----------



## tbone75

I wish I was still sleeping!Got about 3 hrs. worth! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dancan

Mill_wannabe said:


> I bet you said that with an outrageous French accent! :smile2:



No french accent on that one , I didn't want them 
husky lovers to think it was stihl nappy time .


----------



## Cantdog

Was up around 3:30-4:30 catching up on what you guys were yaking about last night...didn't say any thing...didn't to wake Dan up before his cat did...and read about half that 660 porting thread too........doesn't take a very big pebble to create a lot of ripples on this site. I'll get to the other half tonight..probably be quite a chop going by then!!! Downright rough!!!


----------



## roncoinc

John,that NT grinder aint a real cheapie but it aint as great as some as the others .
Tho you can turn out a pretty darn good job easy on one of em.

Jim,,got room in my inbox now..


----------



## roncoinc

Hey JOHN !! wake up !!!!!
found the htread on grinder.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/112946.htm#post1789515

read that then the links in post #12
on my bar rails i took out the spacers and used coathanger wire 

and dont forget this mod .







the on/off switch goes to a small light i mounted to shine down on the wheel and chain.
as far as i know no other grinder has this,or didnt at the time i did it.

%20 off coupons are usually easily found,,then phone in order with coupon number.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Hey JOHN !! wake up !!!!!
> found the htread on grinder.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/112946.htm#post1789515
> 
> read that then the links in post #12
> on my bar rails i took out the spacers and used coathanger wire
> 
> and dont forget this mod .
> 
> the on/off switch goes to a small light i mounted to shine down on the wheel and chain.
> as far as i know no other grinder has this,or didnt at the time i did it.
> 
> %20 off coupons are usually easily found,,then phone in order with coupon number.



Nice link, Ron. Thanks. That may be the one I get when the budget allows. I'm pretty broke right now. I need to sell a couple of saws, my oldest daughter is getting ready for braces.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hey John, 

We may need to get custom matching Stihl and Dolmar wheelchairs. I don't see you stirring yet and it took about two extra hours for me to get moving this morning. I hope your night went better than mine.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hey John,
> 
> We may need to get custom matching Stihl and Dolmar wheelchairs. I don't see you stirring yet and it took about two extra hours for me to get moving this morning. I hope your night went better than mine.



Sounds like a plan to me! LOL Mine will be Dolmar powered! My night sucked got 3 hrs sleep.Got another hr a little while ago.Rain again tonight and tomorrow!So now I know why LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey JOHN !! wake up !!!!!
> found the htread on grinder.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/112946.htm#post1789515
> 
> read that then the links in post #12
> on my bar rails i took out the spacers and used coathanger wire
> 
> and dont forget this mod .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the on/off switch goes to a small light i mounted to shine down on the wheel and chain.
> as far as i know no other grinder has this,or didnt at the time i did it.
> 
> %20 off coupons are usually easily found,,then phone in order with coupon number.



Got it marked Ron.I will read all of it! Thanks for finding it!


----------



## roncoinc

You may also want to read the 490 thread,may be on page two now,VERY good stuff there you should know about.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You may also want to read the 490 thread,may be on page two now,VERY good stuff there you should know about.



490 thread? Sounds like a red saw? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You may also want to read the 490 thread,may be on page two now,VERY good stuff there you should know about.



Just did Ron! Thanks I didn't see that one yet.I like the sound of them saws!I will have one some time? LOL


----------



## dancan

Bottom of page 2 !
What's up with that ? You guys all workin' on them junk Huskies and can't talk ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Bottom of page 2 !
> What's up with that ? You guys all workin' on them junk Huskies and can't talk ?



Nope working on a junk STIHL !


----------



## tbone75

The rest of the saw.A new MS211  Funny looking muffler bolt holes had plugs in them. Its one of them strao things.Looks just like a poolin inside and how the carb works.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nope working on a junk STIHL !



Looks like another Husky owner borrowed his neighbors Stihl , couldn't stand the fact that it was a better saw so he put straight gas in it before returning it  .


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you got any idea what happen to that thing? Seals look good no breaks in the gasket goop? The tag that came with it said saw reved very high then wouldn't start.


----------



## dancan

My dealer called me today and told me to come pick up 2 chainsaw cases and that I could have whatever was inside them . 











:msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> My dealer called me today and told me to come pick up 2 chainsaw cases and that I could have whatever was inside them .
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_smile::msp_smile:


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> My dealer called me today and told me to come pick up 2 chainsaw cases and that I could have whatever was inside them .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_smile:




opcorn:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> dancan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dealer called me today and told me to come pick up 2 chainsaw cases and that I could have whatever was inside them .
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_smile::msp_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was well worth the trip , all 4 minutes (I caught a red light)  .
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> My dealer called me today and told me to come pick up 2 chainsaw cases and that I could have whatever was inside them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_smile:




Probably full of empty Keiths bottles!!!!lol....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Probably full of empty Keiths bottles!!!!lol....



HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa !

You funny guy LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you got any idea what happen to that thing? Seals look good no breaks in the gasket goop? The tag that came with it said saw reved very high then wouldn't start.



Detonation caused by using bad gas,gasoline with ethanol goes bad quickly, it will then lose its octane which in turn allows the fuel to detonate too early. This condition causes the piston to pit from melting the crown of the piston, hence the damage to this piston was mostly contained to the top of the piston. In good gasoline the octane prevents the fuel from exploding til the piston nears TDC.


----------



## dancan

Case number 1 .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa !
> 
> You funny guy LOL .




.........Well....so whad juh get???????


----------



## dancan

Inside case number 1 .


----------



## dancan

Case number 2


----------



## jerrycmorrow

c'mooooon


----------



## dancan

5 chains , a spare bar , a new wedge and a old flippy cap saw .


----------



## jerrycmorrow

nice haul.


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> 5 chains , a spare bar , a new wedge and a old flippy cap saw .



Very nice score, and I believe this makes you a member of the "You Suck" club.............LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Detonation caused by using bad gas,gasoline with ethanol goes bad quickly, it will then lose its octane which in turn allows the fuel to detonate too early. This condition causes the piston to pit from melting the crown of the piston, hence the damage to this piston was mostly contained to the top of the piston. In good gasoline the octane prevents the fuel from exploding til the piston nears TDC.



Thank you Jerry! I never seen a piston like that before?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Very nice score, and I believe this makes you a member of the "You Suck" club.............LOL!!!!



You bet he is! Has some woman bring him home made cookings to work too! LOL


----------



## dancan

Flippy cap saw .


----------



## roncoinc

Hey,,what happened to that 066 porting thread ??
dissapear ??
looked like somebody got banned before i was done reading it..


----------



## 8433jeff

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you got any idea what happen to that thing? Seals look good no breaks in the gasket goop? The tag that came with it said saw reved very high then wouldn't start.



Old gas; phase separated and the ethanol is heavier, ran through the carb first, doesn't mix well with dino oil and seized her up. Pics?


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Detonation caused by using bad gas,gasoline with ethanol goes bad quickly, it will then lose its octane which in turn allows the fuel to detonate too early. This condition causes the piston to pit from melting the crown of the piston, hence the damage to this piston was mostly contained to the top of the piston. In good gasoline the octane prevents the fuel from exploding til the piston nears TDC.



Wow. Nice, clear explanation. Thank you, I'll know what I'm looking at the next time I see that.


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> My dealer called me today and told me to come pick up 2 chainsaw cases and that I could have whatever was inside them . :msp_smile:



I am envious. Very, very nice. If you get too many of those, let me know.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hey,,what happened to that 066 porting thread ??
> dissapear ??
> looked like somebody got banned before i was done reading it..




Dunno Ron...it was there.... I finished reading it around 7 this evening....seemed to be sorted out pretty well to me by then.....doubt it was banned....


----------



## tbone75

Sure is quiet in here tonight? SLAKERS


----------



## diggers_dad

Maybe Jim's dog has been farting again?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Flippy cap saw .




Good score for a 5 minute drive!!! Good they went to someone that can appreciate them.....they look to be not used to hard...I assume they each have had some kind of major failure?? Maybe you can get that other guy to work them over for you???? It's great they each came in cases...that way all the bar oil that drizzles out of them can be contained....and poured back when it's time to go cutting....lol!!
Dan


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> Old gas; phase separated and the ethanol is heavier, ran through the carb first, doesn't mix well with dino oil and seized her up. Pics?



The saw pics are in here.The MS211 its not very old at all!Unless you want to see more pieces? LOL


----------



## tbone75

You slackers got to take over tonight.I am going to bed early! Took a sleeping pill so I can sleep and feel like chit tomorrow LOL Feel like that anyway so might as well sleep too! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Did ya'll fall off the face of the earth? :msp_unsure:
LOL 
Iv been swamped with trying to get things done.. Iv got the Contra JUST about all cleaned up


----------



## dancan

AiiiiEeeeeeeeee !
That's with a Cajun accent .
It means "Get up you ZZZSlackers !"


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Good score for a 5 minute drive!!! Good they went to someone that can appreciate them.....they look to be not used to hard...I assume they each have had some kind of major failure?? Maybe you can get that other guy to work them over for you???? It's great they each came in cases...that way all the bar oil that drizzles out of them can be contained....and poured back when it's time to go cutting....lol!!
> Dan



These were owned by a construction company but they are in better shape than mine on the exterior because the stickers are still on them .
I'll clean them up today but I suspect that they're victims of straight gas . 
The same company had brought two saws in before that an employee tried run them on diesel .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> These were owned by a construction company but they are in better shape than mine on the exterior because the stickers are still on them .
> I'll clean them up today but I suspect that they're victims of straight gas .
> The same company had brought two saws in before that an employee tried run them on diesel .



Well at least diesel won't harm them like straight gas!!! Much easier/cheaper fix!! Good luck hope it's not to bad...


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Diesel? Wow. Real MENSA candidate there...


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.You were all very very quiet last night?Hope everyone is alright?


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> AiiiiEeeeeeeeee !
> That's with a Cajun accent .
> It means "Get up you ZZZSlackers !"



I "ga-ron-tee" dat will wakes a man on up!


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> These were owned by a construction company but they are in better shape than mine on the exterior because the stickers are still on them .
> I'll clean them up today but I suspect that they're victims of straight gas .
> The same company had brought two saws in before that an employee tried run them on diesel .



I'm making a run to the the Stihl shop where the guys keep junk for me next week. I'll see if they have any parts for those saws that might be of interest.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I'm making a run to the the Stihl shop where the guys keep junk for me next week. I'll see if they have any parts for those saws that might be of interest.



Marc keep your eyes open for 017-018 ms170-ms180 parts for me if you would.Got 3-180s and 4-170s to work on LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

What'd I do?? Everybody took off??

I haven't handled a Husky, I showered this morning, how about....








Is that better?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Marc keep your eyes open for 017-018 ms170-ms180 parts for me if you would.Got 3-180s and 4-170s to work on LOL



I'll do that. I'm sure you'll want piston and cylinders, have any idea what else?


----------



## tbone75

Going to try cleaning up this 211 cylinder today.Hope all I need is a piston?Well soon as i get moving LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I'll do that. I'm sure you'll want piston and cylinders, have any idea what else?



Top covers ad one rear handle I think? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a Echo 3000 on the way too.Suppose to have a good motor in it.Just all the outside is all missing. LOL If you need it?


----------



## tbone75

I think the crank out of a 117 fits a 180 too?So I should have a good one out ot one of these? I tore down all 3 baby Dolmars yesterday.Going to need just a couple small parts to make 2.The AV monts are all about shot.The mounts out of the DCS saw will work in it them.I hope the wrap handle and break handle will fit too?


----------



## RandyMac

Mornin' all


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Mornin' all



Morning Randy......Where you been hiding?


----------



## RandyMac

Been in stealth mode.

Had lots to do last few weeks.

We just sent a murderer, two druggies and a wife beater to prison, the day is looking up.


----------



## dancan

Mill_wannabe said:


> Diesel? Wow. Real MENSA candidate there...



Must have been the MENSA guy running the saws again , after being yelled at for the repair bill on the diesel mistake he made sure it was gas in the saws , straight gas .
Looks like they'll be needing some pistons for sure and possibly cylinders .


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> Been in stealth mode.
> 
> Had lots to do last few weeks.
> 
> We just sent a murderer, two druggies and a wife beater to prison, the day is looking up.



Sure hope you make their visit "uncomfortable" .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Must have been the MENSA guy running the saws again , after being yelled at for the repair bill on the diesel mistake he made sure it was gas in the saws , straight gas .
> Looks like they'll be needing some pistons for sure and possibly cylinders .



Dan don't you just love guys like that! LOL Just hope they let him use more saws!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sure hope you make their visit "uncomfortable" .



I am sure Randy will make them feel right at home :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

We got rid of them, I work at a jail, not the big house. They are on the way to San Quentin.


----------



## roncoinc

Should have a nice used top end for my husky 576 in a few days 
going to have to look close at porting on that..
may not do much except clean up any obviouse restrictions.
Then muffler and in/out stuff,be very mild i think.
576 jug on left,575 on right.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I think the crank out of a 117 fits a 180 too?So I should have a good one out ot one of these? I tore down all 3 baby Dolmars yesterday.Going to need just a couple small parts to make 2.The AV monts are all about shot.The mounts out of the DCS saw will work in it them.I hope the wrap handle and break handle will fit too?



What do the AV mounts look like? Can you put up a picture with a ruler to show size? I think I have a couple - they're round, maybe 3/4" diameter and about the same on thickness, a piece of threaded steel on one end. If those sound like yours let me know and I'll dig mine out.


----------



## diggers_dad

John, you're up early. You must be feeling good today. I am still dragging this pleurisy stuff around, feels like someone stabbing me in the chest every time I breathe. 

My wife said the way I was whining that I sounded like a big pleurisy. 

I told her that was mean when I stopped crying.


----------



## RandyMac

I still have the chest rattle, been five weeks.


----------



## diggers_dad

RandyMac said:


> I still have the chest rattle, been five weeks.



Dang! I hope this crap doesn't drag out this long. Only thing the Doc could give me was some pain pills, said the stuff I has will have to run its course.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Should have a nice used top end for my husky 576 in a few days
> going to have to look close at porting on that..
> may not do much except clean up any obviouse restrictions.
> Then muffler and in/out stuff,be very mild i think.
> 576 jug on left,575 on right.



Looks a little wild there Ron! LOL I bet that baby runs good!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> What do the AV mounts look like? Can you put up a picture with a ruler to show size? I think I have a couple - they're round, maybe 3/4" diameter and about the same on thickness, a piece of threaded steel on one end. If those sound like yours let me know and I'll dig mine out.



These are just round rubber.No metal in them.


----------



## tbone75

Ron & Jerry got me again! All the talk about chain tools! Just happen to find a pile of used stuff on fleabay.3 breakers,3 spinners with some presets and straps.Had to buy the whole mess to get them.used Oregon stuff.Hope I can sell part of it to recoup some money? LOL Once I get it set up I will be asking many questions!


----------



## tbone75

Just got my Dolmar 119 pics later.Got to go sign my retirement papers in just a little while. This is going to feel very strange! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> These are just round rubber.No metal in them.



Don't have any like that.



tbone75 said:


> Ron & Jerry got me again! All the talk about chain tools! Just happen to find a pile of used stuff on fleabay.3 breakers,3 spinners with some presets and straps.Had to buy the whole mess to get them.used Oregon stuff.Hope I can sell part of it to recoup some money? LOL Once I get it set up I will be asking many questions!



I would be happy to help you recoup some of your money. When you get 'em in let me know if they look good.


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> Don't have any like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy to help you recoup some of your money. When you get 'em in let me know if they look good.



Yeah, the one's he keeps will be good looking, the set he ships to Alpena.......not so much............unless you tell him they're for Digger, and Max....then he'll be sure to ship out the nice stuff..........LOL!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah, the one's he keeps will be good looking, the set he ships to Alpena.......not so much............unless you tell him they're for Digger, and Max....then he'll be sure to ship out the nice stuff..........LOL!!!!



Ya know, speaking of Digger and Max...I'm sure Max could BREAK chains, he breaks everything else....maybe I just need a spinner!

Haven't heard from you in a while, Jon. Digger should start working on your project this weekend, providing I am able to work. How are things in the land of one-leggers?


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> Ya know, speaking of Digger and Max...I'm sure Max could BREAK chains, he breaks everything else....maybe I just need a spinner!
> 
> Haven't heard from you in a while, Jon. Digger should start working on your project this weekend, providing I am able to work. *How are things in the land of one-leggers*?



That's really funny Marc...............:msp_razz:

I bet my bad wheel will beat your pleurisy on a hike up a hill..........LOL!!!!!

I actually jogged on it last night, albeit inadvertently when hurrying to get my son from Rugby practice.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just got my Dolmar 119 pics later.Got to go sign my retirement papers in just a little while. This is going to feel very strange! LOL



got a link to the ended auction ?
that way we can see what is there ?
unless you want to keep price a private matter 
and that may be a good idea


----------



## tbone75

119 pics.Think all I need is a jug?


----------



## tbone75

The MS211 jug cleaned right up! Now to find a piston that don't cost me an arm and leg? LOL From what I found so far they want 92.00 for one!!!! Stihl sucks!!!


----------



## tbone75

Forgot! I got the 119 from another member on here!


----------



## tbone75

OK time to go sign up for retardment! LOL I have been there many years already LOL But i did fool that shrink good! He said I was OK  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> That's really funny Marc...............:msp_razz:
> 
> I bet my bad wheel will beat your pleurisy on a hike up a hill..........LOL!!!!!
> 
> I actually jogged on it last night, albeit inadvertently when hurrying to get my son from Rugby practice.



I guarantee you would beat me up the hill. It hurts to BREATHE! It wasn't too bad today but I had to cough about an hour ago and my chest is still on fire and aching. Oh well, whatcha gonna do? I'll just have to hike up my skirt and act like a big girl.


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> I guarantee you would beat me up the hill. It hurts to BREATHE! It wasn't too bad today but I had to cough about an hour ago and my chest is still on fire and aching. Oh well, whatcha gonna do? *I'll just have to hike up my skirt and act like a big girl*.




Just make sure you have a purse, and shoes to match.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> The MS211 jug cleaned right up! Now to find a piston that don't cost me an arm and leg? LOL From what I found so far they want 92.00 for one!!!! Stihl sucks!!!



Let me look in the parts bin and see if I have a slug for that thing. It should be the same as an 021, right? If you get a chance take a measurement for me and I'll check my stock tonight.


----------



## diggers_dad

*Long term saw storage*

John (and Jon),

Be careful when you set your saws on the shelf. I just finished reading a study on long term storage. Scientists put a Stihl, Husky and Dolmar in storage beside each other and found the Stihl and Dolmar HAD MOVED CLOSER to the Husky after about 48 hours. the reason.....























*Husky SUCKS!*


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> John (and Jon),
> 
> Be careful when you set your saws on the shelf. I just finished reading a study on long term storage. Scientists put a Stihl, Husky and Dolmar in storage beside each other and found the Stihl and Dolmar HAD MOVED CLOSER to the Husky after about 48 hours. the reason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Husky SUCKS!*




HaHaHa!!!! Another good one from Deputy Pleurisy!!! The Comedian Cop, The Sheriff of Satire. The Officer of the Laugh................


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> John (and Jon),
> 
> Be careful when you set your saws on the shelf. I just finished reading a study on long term storage. Scientists put a Stihl, Husky and Dolmar in storage beside each other and found the Stihl and Dolmar HAD MOVED CLOSER to the Husky after about 48 hours. the reason.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats correct !!
> sucks the life and will to live live out of the lesser units and causes them to seek comfort in a superior saw.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Just make sure you have a purse, and shoes to match.



He only does that when he's undercover,,,,,his favorite part of the job


----------



## roncoinc

*Todays saw story*

About a year ago i sold a saw to a friend of a friend.
he came on the recomandation of the work i had done on my friends saw.
i parted with one of my ported ryobie's and they guy was estatic !! neither one of them had seen a 40cc saw cut like that.
so a couple months later he had a problem,the saw would not run right.
free of charge i retuned the carb after he went to hi test gas.
all was well.
yestday another call,saw not running right.
i did the ussual checks of everything and it would NOT tune..
tip saw on side and it die.
rev up WOT and let off and die,no adjusment fix it. 
pulled the carb,STIHL ( zama) and the rubber metering diaphram looked fine,checked lever height,fine.
checked fuel pump and it was one of the plastic ones,not rubber..distorted to much it looked to me..
went thru my kits and they all had plastic pumps,,cheap steel crap now thay they own them !!
anyway,put a new plastic one in and all problems went away and saw runs like new !!
looks to me for now when i buy zama rebuilt kit i am going aftermarket and getting them with the rubber fuel pumps !!
Anyway,if you have a steel/zama that shows these problems,check that fuel pump.
i "think" the ethanol may have something to do with this problem...
leave it to steel after taking over a good company to use the cheapest chinese stuff they can find to put in thier stuff. :msp_angry:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> OK time to go sign up for retardment! LOL I have been there many years already LOL But i did fool that shrink good! He said I was OK  :hmm3grin2orange:



Congrats on the retardation ! 
Does that meen your older than Ron and Jerry because I don't think they're ready to sign up for retardment yet .
I've contacted Darrin on your behalf so you can become the "Official AS Retardment Geezer " .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Congrats on the retardation !
> Does that meen your older than Ron and Jerry because I don't think they're ready to sign up for retardment yet .
> I've contacted Darrin on your behalf so you can become the "Official AS Retardment Geezer " .



Couple of nice saws you got there ,Dan. With a little work and a couple of parts they should make some nice runners.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Congrats on the retardation !
> Does that meen your older than Ron and Jerry because I don't think they're ready to sign up for retardment yet .
> I've contacted Darrin on your behalf so you can become the "Official AS Retardment Geezer " .



I'm thinking about this one if you manage to stay awake long enough for my reply


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm thinking about this one if you manage to stay awake long enough for my reply



Get him Ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Get him Ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL



OOpss,dark under the table,he prob in bed by now


----------



## Jon1212

John,
How did it go with all the paperwork? Did you manage to get your X on all the right lines?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> John,
> How did it go with all the paperwork? Did you manage to get your X on all the right lines?



I had a hand cramp from making all them X marks the spot! I didn't sign all that crap 24 years ago getting in there! It sure feels strange not to ever go in there again!Can't say it feels good either?I am just way to young for this!!


----------



## Cantdog

Here is a more thorough coverage of the recent Llama migration to the island of my youth and later as well!!

Check it out......Kendra ( my cousin) and John (a very old friend) folks intended!!!

Island Ad-Vantages


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Couple of nice saws you got there ,Dan. With a little work and a couple of parts they should make some nice runners.



One of them has a "Meyers Equipment " sticker already on it LOL (I guess it was trying to tell me something ).
I took the air hose to them , they were not used much as the stickers are in good shape and still on them .
The 026 has the adjustable carb and oiler , usable bar with a fair chain and the 360 had 2 bars , I'm not sure what the deal was with the new stihl chain in the case because it was way to long for the bars . 
Pistons are toast but I did not pull the jugs .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

You sure are, John. :msp_sad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> One of them has a "Meyers Equipment " sticker already on it LOL (I guess it was trying to tell me something ).
> I took the air hose to them , they were not used much as the stickers are in good shape and still on them .
> The 026 has the adjustable carb and oiler , usable bar with a fair chain and the 360 had 2 bars , I'm not sure what the deal was with the new stihl chain in the case because it was way to long for the bars .
> Pistons are toast but I did not pull the jugs .



I bet a new piston and rings for each of them will get them going fine.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I had a hand cramp from making all them X marks the spot! I didn't sign all that crap 24 years ago getting in there! It sure feels strange when you get a rash from your depends ! Can't say it feels good either?I am just way to old and feeble for this!!



I fixed it for you .


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet a new piston and rings for each of them will get them going fine.



That's what I'm hoping for .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> OOpss,dark under the table,he prob in bed by now



Bed coming soon ,must get up early .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Bed coming soon ,must get up early .



Its already past 9 pm.....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Evening all. I'm just hanging around long enough for the medicine to start working so I can go to sleep. 

Hey John, I checked my stuff and no usable 021 pistons. Sorry.

And Jon, you missed "Laughing Lawman" and "Ticklish Trooper". 



...for the record, I thought the "Husky sucks" line was very clever. Feel free to use it with whatever you want to put in Husky's spot, like Arkansas is moving north a few inches every year...Missouri sucks!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its already past 9 pm.....LOL



Dewatering the dog .


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Let me look in the parts bin and see if I have a slug for that thing. It should be the same as an 021, right? If you get a chance take a measurement for me and I'll check my stock tonight.



Nope its nothing like the 021 or 210.This thing is a strato type.No after market for it yet.Got to go to Stihl to get one. :msp_scared:


----------



## sefh3

Will a piston from an 021 work on a 211? What are the specs on the piston you are needing?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Congrats on the retardation !
> Does that meen your older than Ron and Jerry because I don't think they're ready to sign up for retardment yet .
> I've contacted Darrin on your behalf so you can become the "Official AS Retardment Geezer " .



Ok you little acadian tire changing sawyer that likes pink lipstick colored saws just WHEN do you think you can be uppity enough to to start calling your elders OLD ??
well,ok,in Jerry's case that one thing but !! that dont meen John and i are old because we are retirededed ! 
so you watch what you say before we get a couple dozen of us together with our walkers and come after you and teach you a lesson in respect !! AND,if you help us with our oxegen tanks we can really give ya a whippin you wont forget !!
I'll be back after the nurse washes me and changes my depends ya little whippersnapper !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok you little acadian tire changing sawyer that likes pink lipstick colored saws just WHEN do you think you can be uppity enough to to start calling your elders OLD ??
> well,ok,in Jerry's case that one thing but !! that dont meen John and i are old because we are retirededed !
> so you watch what you say before we get a couple dozen of us together with our walkers and come after you and teach you a lesson in respect !! AND,if you help us with our oxegen tanks we can really give ya a whippin you wont forget !!
> I'll be back after the nurse washes me and changes my depends ya little whippersnapper !!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nope its nothing like the 021 or 210.This thing is a strato type.No after market for it yet.Got to go to Stihl to get one. :msp_scared:



I TOLD you to keep away from them wallet hungry pos's !!
the time.money,work,profit aint worth your sanity.
hhhmm,, ...what was "I" thinking ?? 
John,,sanity ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I TOLD you to keep away from them wallet hungry pos's !!
> the time.money,work,profit aint worth your sanity.
> hhhmm,, ...what was "I" thinking ??
> John,,sanity ??



Thinking? What is that? Sanity? What the hell is that?  :jester:


----------



## roncoinc

Where the heck is Jerry ??
need somebody to be meen to ME so i dont take it out on everybody else,like duputy dawg 

or left nut Jon.
or tater farmer robin.
or..damn memory !

at least i worked on a saw today !! pretty good diagnosis too i think,pretty proud of myself on that one 
durned stihl owned chinese junk 

used to be good carbs before steel bot them out and cheepened them .!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Where the heck is Jerry ??
> need somebody to be meen to ME so i dont take it out on everybody else,like duputy dawg
> 
> or left nut Jon.
> or tater farmer robin.
> or..damn memory !
> 
> at least i worked on a saw today !! pretty good diagnosis too i think,pretty proud of myself on that one
> durned stihl owned chinese junk
> 
> used to be good carbs before steel bot them out and cheepened them .!



At least you worked on a saw! You haven't done that in a while!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Will a piston from an 021 work on a 211? What are the specs on the piston you are needing?



No not even close.


----------



## roncoinc

John,you figur out how to copy/past a link yet ?? retartedold guy ?


----------



## tbone75

You guys all go to bed?No body talking last night or tonight?Jerry hasen't said much in a few days either? I am still trying to understand how to copy and paste a link? Puters suck! LOL That and I an old retarded beat up and slow! LOL Now where did I put them depends? Going to get a rash! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,you figur out how to copy/past a link yet ?? retartedold guy ?



No! To dang dumb!


----------



## roncoinc

The wise old wolf is not wise because he is a wolf , but because he is old.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The wise old wolf is not wise because he is a wolf , but because he is old.



To bad that don't work for me! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Keep an eye on this one.


----------



## tbone75

Not to bad here right now? 50 and raining but turns to snow tomorrow and the next 3 days! Sure not bad for this time of year! I will take it


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Keep an eye on this one.



Got it! Thanks I didn't see that?


----------



## roncoinc

John<try this..
see at the top www.arboristsie.ettcc........
left click on it.see it turn blue ?
now right click and left click on copy.
then came done here and left click so you can type.
then right click and and hit past and you will see this.

http://www.arboristsite.com/newreply.php?p=3431678&noquote=1

thatbthe link to this post !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John<try this..
> see at the top www.arboristsie.ettcc........
> left click on it.see it turn blue ?
> now right click and left click on copy.
> then came done here and left click so you can type.
> then right click and and hit past and you will see this.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/newreply.php?p=3431678&noquote=1
> 
> thatbthe link to this post !



I get it to turn blue then right click copy.Then left click and nothing?I am stihl muffed up?


----------



## tbone75

Will it work if i just type it all into the reply in a email?


----------



## sefh3

I can't remember the last time I haven't plowed snow in January. It's crazy. I don't expect the snow coming in this weekend to be much. Maybe an inch or so.

Ron,
How's the weather your way? Do you have much snow over there?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I get it to turn blue then right click copy.Then left click and nothing?I am stihl muffed up?



When it turns blue, hit the control and c at the same time. Then click down in the message to where you want the link to be and hit control and v.


----------



## sefh3

My son turns 5 on Saturday and we are having a party for him Sunday. Let's hope it doesn't snow this weekend. I hate it when the family has to travel in bad weather.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> My son turns 5 on Saturday and we are having a party for him Sunday. Let's hope it doesn't snow this weekend. I hate it when the family has to travel in bad weather.



Tell him Happy Birthday from AS! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I will try the copy paste thing more tomorrow.My brain is to old and tired right now LOL Time for me to hit the hay.Catch you old farts tomorrow LOL


----------



## sefh3

We'll do!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I get it to turn blue then right click copy.Then left click and nothing?I am stihl muffed up?



after you left clik and get the cursoer to tryp,riht clik and hit paste


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I will try the copy paste thing more tomorrow.My brain is to old and tired right now LOL Time for me to hit the hay.Catch you old farts tomorrow LOL



Nite John!!!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I can't remember the last time I haven't plowed snow in January. It's crazy. I don't expect the snow coming in this weekend to be much. Maybe an inch or so.
> 
> Ron,
> How's the weather your way? Do you have much snow over there?



I think i plowed twice but didnt really need to.
they guys with sleds are pissing and moaning.
could walk any place with ankle hi boots.
still lots of bare ground.
i dot mind tho 
leaast snow i have seen in years ! 
thank you global warming


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like we are up before DAn anyway 
he wont come to life for another 4 hours or so the slacker !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks like we are up before DAn anyway
> he wont come to life for another 4 hours or so the slacker !



Ron I tryed to send a link to your email?Let me know if it worked? Nite guys!


----------



## diggers_dad

Stihl rules!


----------



## RandyMac

diggers_dad said:


> Stihl rules!



LOL!!
maybe now, but they were way late in the Old Growth game.


----------



## ozflea

You tyryig to start a fight ol mate i just did in the 2100 thread ............... McBob.


----------



## RandyMac

ozflea said:


> You tyryig to start a fight ol mate i just did in the 2100 thread ............... McBob.



Yeah, always have it jagged stick handy for eye pokin'.


----------



## dancan

My cats are now out , the dog must be related to some of you , drive by dewatering and back to bed .


----------



## Cantdog

I resemble that accusation.........I meen even the name!!!!

Snow here this AM.....gonna go sleet, rain, freezing rain and more rain as the day progresses.....Just a plain ol' nasty day...


----------



## dancan

We got the same mixed bag of weather coming , just in time for the drive home .


----------



## dancan

For the record , I don't use or wear pink lipstick but I have worked with a lot of OLD retreads  .


----------



## tbone75

Good morning ya bunch of goofballs.Old retard checking in


----------



## roncoinc

John,clean up a couple of them sets and if complete with bits and anvils you can get your money back ,or close to it...and have one for yourself cheap or free.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,clean up a couple of them sets and if complete with bits and anvils you can get your money back ,or close to it...and have one for yourself cheap or free.



Another pic has the anvils in there too.Plus a bunch of presets and tie straps


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' all. No sleep last night, just chest pain from this crap. Gonna stay home from work and get some rest. It's a pity, too. Only 33 degrees F outside, great morning for cutting wood. I wish I felt like cutting.

John, when will you get the chain tools? I've been looking at that combo from Harbor Freight. It doesn't look too bad??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Another pic has the anvils in there too.Plus a bunch of presets and tie straps



I see Baileys gets $100 for an oregon breaker and $100 for the oregon spinner.
i see the anvils,not enuf for three sets.
one looks like for 404 chain only.
you want one that looks like this

Bailey's - Replacement Anvil for WoodlandPro Breaker


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I see Baileys gets $100 for an oregon breaker and $100 for the oregon spinner.
> i see the anvils,not enuf for three sets.
> one looks like for 404 chain only.
> you want one that looks like this
> 
> Bailey's - Replacement Anvil for WoodlandPro Breaker



I will get back in there and send you a pic of the anvils in a sec.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Another pic has the anvils in there too.Plus a bunch of presets and tie straps



I emailed you on that you bandit !


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Mornin' all. No sleep last night, just chest pain from this crap. Gonna stay home from work and get some rest. It's a pity, too. Only 33 degrees F outside, great morning for cutting wood. I wish I felt like cutting.
> 
> John, when will you get the chain tools? I've been looking at that combo from Harbor Freight. It doesn't look too bad??



I would guess about a week to get here? Just try to breathe easy!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will get back in there and send you a pic of the anvils in a sec.



I saw them.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I saw them.



OK There are a few pics of the stuff I just sent the one with everything in it.Seeing how I STILL can't get the copy paste to work for me :bang:


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Mornin' all. No sleep last night, just chest pain from this crap. Gonna stay home from work and get some rest. It's a pity, too. Only 33 degrees F outside, great morning for cutting wood. I wish I felt like cutting.
> 
> John, when will you get the chain tools? I've been looking at that combo from Harbor Freight. It doesn't look too bad??



This one ?

Chain Breaker - Harbor Freight Tools

i dont think i like it.
oregon much better.


----------



## roncoinc

LOL !!! funny thought 

seller will probly just dump all the presets and straps of assorted sizes in ONE bag !!!!
that will be FUN to sort out LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!! funny thought
> 
> seller will probly just dump all the presets and straps of assorted sizes in ONE bag !!!!
> that will be FUN to sort out LOL !!



:msp_sneaky: I just bet he does! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Glad you could find it! Just checked my email LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :msp_sneaky: I just bet he does! :bang:



Maybe email him and ask hin to empty the drawers into seperat samich baggies ?
or ask how he intends to do it ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Maybe email him and ask hin to empty the drawers into seperat samich baggies ?
> or ask how he intends to do it ?



Good idea! I will go do that now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Marc you hold on there and we will work something out after I get all these chain tools!


----------



## tbone75

Dang SLACKERS ! You guys arent much help keeping this thread off page 2 ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Dang SLACKERS ! You guys arent much help keeping this thread off page 2 ! :msp_sneaky:



Sorry I was busy looking for an 020, and an 011 piston to help you fix that 211 of yours. You can put those pistons together to make what you need, right?................LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Sorry I was busy looking for an 020, and an 011 piston to help you fix that 211 of yours. You can put those pistons together to make what you need, right?................LOL!!!!



I found a busted up saw I am trying to get?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I found a busted up saw I am trying to get?



LOL !! a matched pair  both busted up !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !! a matched pair  both busted up !!



Yep me and the saw LOL :msp_tongue:


----------



## jimdad07

Hello boys. Been sick in bed for a couple of days now, starting to get around some now. One thing after the other around here. The kids have been sick too. The only one left in the house who hasn't caught it is Mary, hopefully it avoids her. Did get my parts 028 Super yesterday, I haven't looked the p+c over yet, but the saw isn't in bad shape. The air filter is pretty well beat.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello boys. Been sick in bed for a couple of days now, starting to get around some now. One thing after the other around here. The kids have been sick too. The only one left in the house who hasn't caught it is Mary, hopefully it avoids her. Did get my parts 028 Super yesterday, I haven't looked the p+c over yet, but the saw isn't in bad shape. The air filter is pretty well beat.



was wondering about you?Hope you get up and around soon!Ron needs someone else to pick on LOL Jerry has been hiding on him?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> was wondering about you?Hope you get up and around soon!Ron needs someone else to pick on LOL Jerry has been hiding on him?



Yeh !! it aint like my job around here is easy as it is..
Jim,let me know when your pickable so i can ease off John ??


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Yeh !! it aint like my job around here is easy as it is..
> Jim,let me know when your pickable so i can ease off John ??



Pick away Ron, if I don't get off of that couch I might turn into a cushion.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

jimdad07 said:


> Pick away Ron, if I don't get off of that couch I might turn into a cushion.



Ron, these young guys don't seem as durable as they used to be... do they? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## jimdad07

Mill_wannabe said:


> Ron, these young guys don't seem as durable as they used to be... do they? :biggrinbounce2:



If I didn't know better, I would be looking for a made in China sticker on my arse.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

jimdad07 said:


> If I didn't know better, I would be looking for a made in China sticker on my arse.



That sense of humor is your best defense. :sword:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> If I didn't know better, I would be looking for a made in China sticker on my arse.



Your wife said it says Mini-Mac on there :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Any of you guys come across MS361 parts ?


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Any of you guys come across MS361 parts ?



That doesn't sound good...what do you need? I'll check and see if there's anything kicking around. I can also check with my Stihl dealer and see what he has in his boneyard.


----------



## dancan

I had a new stihl chain break last weekend while clearing a house lot .
I put the saw away and grabbed another never thought much about it , I talked to the dealer and they replaced the chain so I put it on today and fueled up the saw for small cutting job this weekend to find out that the chain hit the tank and put a hole in it .


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> I had a new stihl chain break last weekend while clearing a house lot .
> I put the saw away and grabbed another never thought much about it , I talked to the dealer and they replaced the chain so I put it on today and fueled up the saw for small cutting job this weekend to find out that the chain hit the tank and put a hole in it .



Ouch, that is not cool. I'll look around for you.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Your wife said it says Mini-Mac on there :hmm3grin2orange:



Hmmm,,,i dont think that is where she said the "mini" was


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I had a new stihl chain break last weekend while clearing a house lot .
> I put the saw away and grabbed another never thought much about it , I talked to the dealer and they replaced the chain so I put it on today and fueled up the saw for small cutting job this weekend to find out that the chain hit the tank and put a hole in it .



You try to get the dealer to replace it?If the chain caused it? Maybe Jerry can patch it? :msp_confused:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Hmmm,,,i dont think that is where she said the "mini" was



It might be "mini" but...aw f###, I got nothin.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I had a new stihl chain break last weekend while clearing a house lot .
> I put the saw away and grabbed another never thought much about it , I talked to the dealer and they replaced the chain so I put it on today and fueled up the saw for small cutting job this weekend to find out that the chain hit the tank and put a hole in it .



That chinese chain and saw dont hold up very well does it Dan ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hmmm,,,i dont think that is where she said the "mini" was



I was waiting on someone to pick up on that LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> It might be "mini" but...aw f###, I got nothin.



Ok Jim,,i can tell your not "UP" to it yet not feeling well ..


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It might be "mini" but...aw f###, I got nothin.



I can see you don't feel good


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok Jim,,i can tell your not "UP" to it yet not feeling well ..



His OL tell you that?


----------



## tbone75

Tryed to clean this 025 jug up.BUT !! :bang:


----------



## dancan

They "Never" had a chain break .
Even though the chain broke and got past the chain catcher it is my fault for not having the rubber block at the back of the cover , it leaves just enough tank exposed to get hit by the chain .
Let it be a lesson .
A new tank is 135.00 $$ plus 15% tax up here so used or a patch it will be , since it is a good tool that makes me some $$ if I don't find used and the patch doesn't work a new tank it will get .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> That chinese chain and saw dont hold up very well does it Dan ??



For the amount of gas and traveling my saws have been through this is my first major breakdown of sorts .
But , this is my second stihl chain that has broke and when I look at the drive links the older chain the drive links are stamped nice and crisp , not so on the new chains .
That being said it still could be operator abuse .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> They "Never" had a chain break .
> Even though the chain broke and got past the chain catcher it is my fault for not having the rubber block at the back of the cover , it leaves just enough tank exposed to get hit by the chain .
> Let it be a lesson .
> A new tank is 135.00 $$ plus 15% tax up here so used or a patch it will be , since it is a good tool that makes me some $$ if I don't find used and the patch doesn't work a new tank it will get .



Less than I thought it would be? Stihl sucks!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> They "Never" had a chain break .
> Even though the chain broke and got past the chain catcher it is my fault for not having the rubber block at the back of the cover , it leaves just enough tank exposed to get hit by the chain .
> Let it be a lesson .
> A new tank is 135.00 $$ plus 15% tax up here so used or a patch it will be , since it is a good tool that makes me some $$ if I don't find used and the patch doesn't work a new tank it will get .



Shoot,for that much you could buy a good used saw and not have to worry about the chinese made stuff !! 
maybe steel had a recall on failing chain catchers ??
Jerry can fix it !!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You try to get the dealer to replace it?If the chain caused it? Maybe Jerry can patch it? :msp_confused:



I won't yell at them , they already gave me 4 saws and 2 cases for the princely sum of 0 $ .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I won't yell at them , they already gave me 4 saws and 2 cases for the princely sum of 0 $ .



Yep better not yell at them. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jerry said something about his key board acting up?Could be why he isn't saying much?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I won't yell at them , they already gave me 4 saws and 2 cases for the princely sum of 0 $ .



You can always share? You old fart LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Dan do you have a part# for that tank? Just curious as to what other saws you could rob one off of if any.

BTW, tore down that 028super I got off of fleabay tonight. Filthy friggin thing, the guy shipped it full of mix and bar oil and never tightened the caps:bang:. The piston was in chitty shape with a nice double line gouge on the exhaust side. The cylinder has one spot that I can catch my fingernail on, I am really hoping that's transfer and not a gouge, if it's a gouge then I just made a bad deal. If it's transfer then I am gold.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Tryed to clean this 025 jug up.BUT !! :bang:



John is the cylinder itself scored?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I won't yell at them , they already gave me 4 saws and 2 cases for the princely sum of 0 $ .



You still overpaid ! LOl !!!

are you still up this late Dan ??

hope a patch works,Jerry can fix it..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Tryed to clean this 025 jug up.BUT !! :bang:



Heat it up on the woodstove and try a couple more times..
shouldnt be playin with that crap anyway !


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Dan do you have a part# for that tank? Just curious as to what other saws you could rob one off of if any.




The only tank that works are MS341/361 , nothing else is on this tank .


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> You still overpaid ! LOl !!!
> 
> are you still up this late Dan ??
> 
> hope a patch works,Jerry can fix it..



I'm still up and the dog is looking at me with water in her eyes .
The tank will probably get the patch .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> The only tank that works are MS341/361 , nothing else is on this tank .



Plastic tank ? maybe a fiberglass repair ?
gas dont bother it.. may be better than an epoxy..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



The jug is junk! Cleaned off the crap but its all the way through the coating.I was trying to clean it up for Jeff on here.He needs one and I didn't need this one Marc sent me.I was hoping it would clean up.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Plastic tank ? maybe a fiberglass repair ?
> gas dont bother it.. may be better than an epoxy..



Great idea Ron! I have patched a few car gas tanks with it!Works great!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Great idea Ron! I have patched a few car gas tanks with it!Works great!!



Yeh,glass works good.
i could weld it but shipping would cost to much and take to long..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Heat it up on the woodstove and try a couple more times..
> shouldnt be playin with that crap anyway !



Just what I did to that one and 3 others today! 3 out of 4 aint bad!! All Stihls LOL 021-211-023 I think? And the 025


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,glass works good.
> i could weld it but shipping would cost to much and take to long..



Jerry has a plastic welder. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Too bad on that jug John.

Too bad on that tank Dan.

Stihl is having a rough night on here tonight.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Jerry has a plastic welder. LOL



I do too !! and you have seen mine i think ???
does better than a comercial one too.

I started out making the plastic pellets used to melt into parts..
then i had to learn how to make the pellets properly.
then i had to learn how to recycle failed parts to usable product again.
then the procedure to get usable parts without making the basic structure of the plastic unstable.
then mating the parts under heat to weld together.
then welding the plastic when needed.
then i went on to welding anything made of plastic,all forms of it to snowmobile cowls to motorcycle parts and car parts..i dont care if it was ABS,PBS,or cbs i could weld it so only a buffing wheel was needed to finish it..
theres a lot more to it than you can see,but a little knowledge and practice it can be done...if you know the hidden secrets


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Too bad on that jug John.
> 
> Too bad on that tank Dan.
> 
> Stihl is having a rough night on here tonight.



Yeh but they deserve it !!
if you follow the lemmings you drown with the rest.
tho i do feel bad for DAn,i know he is a hard worker.
John should know better !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fella's


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Jerry said something about his key board acting up?Could be why he isn't saying much?



He knows how to take a keyboard apart and send it thru the dishwasher,,,dry over the woodstove and reassemble..


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fella's



Jake ob !! where you at ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I do too !! and you have seen mine i think ???
> does better than a comercial one too.
> 
> I started out making the plastic pellets used to melt into parts..
> then i had to learn how to make the pellets properly.
> then i had to learn how to recycle failed parts to usable product again.
> then the procedure to get usable parts without making the basic structure of the plastic unstable.
> then mating the parts under heat to weld together.
> then welding the plastic when needed.
> then i went on to welding anything made of plastic,all forms of it to snowmobile cowls to motorcycle parts and car parts..i dont care if it was ABS,PBS,or cbs i could weld it so only a buffing wheel was needed to finish it..
> theres a lot more to it than you can see,but a little knowledge and practice it can be done...if you know the hidden secrets



You went all out! Dang I know where to send plastic repairs to!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh but they deserve it !!
> if you follow the lemmings you drown with the rest.
> tho i do feel bad for DAn,i know he is a hard worker.
> John should know better !



Me? You know I don't know nuttin!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You went all out! Dang I know where to send plastic repairs to!



Worked for awhile at a place that made plastic..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He knows how to take a keyboard apart and send it thru the dishwasher,,,dry over the woodstove and reassemble..



See!! I had no idea you could do that either!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Worked for awhile at a place that made plastic..



We have a very small plastic factory here in town.Amazing in this 2 horse town LOL OL worked there many years ago.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> See!! I had no idea you could do that either!



Well,i take mine apart and wash em by hand in warm soapy water and then dry them.
this one i'm using now i have done three times already,spilled coffee and coke dont help


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,i take mine apart and wash em by hand in warm soapy water and then dry them.
> this one i'm using now i have done three times already,spilled coffee and coke dont help



My last one got done in Dew LOL Trashed it because I didn't know any better!! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Jake ob !! where you at ??



Ohh iv been lazy! 

Get around to getting the blk&white pictures developed?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ohh iv been lazy!
> 
> Get around to getting the blk&white pictures developed?



Did you buy that car or truck? Did you get all your saws clean and running?Got a new GF yet?When you going back to work?Where you going when you do?See any movies lately?Going blind yet?Hows the leg doing?Hows Dad doing?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Did you buy that car or truck? Did you get all your saws clean and running?Got a new GF yet?When you going back to work?Where you going when you do?See any movies lately?Going blind yet?Hows the leg doing?Hows Dad doing?



I did but the SUV haha! iv already put 1000 bucks in it! New tires, new turn signal switch, brake switch... its a money hole! 
Im getting there with the saws! Im working on my McCulloch Sp81!  The contra is cleaned! And it runs.. just not all that great. 
Im may be working on the girlfriend... or just a "Best friend with benefits!" :yoyo:
Not sure when im going to work? Next week maybe? 
NOT BLIND!!!!!HAHAH 
Leg is doing ok, its my back if anything. Iv been standing up working on my saws all day and its killing my back hha. 
Dads doing good!


----------



## tbone75

Nephew is here back in a few


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Did you buy that car or truck? Did you get all your saws clean and running?Got a new GF yet?When you going back to work?Where you going when you do?See any movies lately?Going blind yet?Hows the leg doing?Hows Dad doing?



If the poor kid finds a gf soon he might save his eyesight:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Where's Jerry been? I see him lurking here and there.


----------



## jimdad07

I have a question for you guys, I have that old 028 super cylinder that I cleaned up with the acid. It turned out great except for a gouge below the exhaust port. It's not huge but I was wondering if I should try to run it as it is below the exhaust port. The orginal cylinder has much less wear on it than the spare one I just got off of fleabay.


----------



## jimdad07

Anybody?


----------



## jimdad07

Did the rest of you guys realize you had families all of a sudden?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Sorry Jim, I had to take a shower!  
As much as you guys are on this thread.. I wonder if you actually get one in? 
Ill look at your question now.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> I have a question for you guys, I have that old 028 super cylinder that I cleaned up with the acid. It turned out great except for a gouge below the exhaust port. It's not huge but I was wondering if I should try to run it as it is below the exhaust port. The orginal cylinder has much less wear on it than the spare one I just got off of fleabay.



Is the gouge vertical? 
I think it would be just fine


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Where's Jerry been? I see him lurking here and there.



Probly waiting for me to go away ,so i will..

pillow calling,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,come to me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,blanket calling,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i'm so warm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,mattress calling,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i'm so soooffftttt........
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Probly waiting for me to go away ,so i will..
> 
> pillow calling,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,come to me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,blanket calling,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i'm so warm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,mattress calling,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i'm so soooffftttt........
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............



Night Ron


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Is the gouge vertical?
> I think it would be just fine



The gouge is vertical, about a mm wide at its widest and maybe 2mm long. I probably shouldn't do it, should have ponied up and bought the after market kit like I was going to.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Probly waiting for me to go away ,so i will..
> 
> pillow calling,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,come to me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,blanket calling,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i'm so warm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,mattress calling,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i'm so soooffftttt........
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............



Good night Ron.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> The gouge is vertical, about a mm wide at its widest and maybe 2mm long. I probably shouldn't do it, should have ponied up and bought the after market kit like I was going to.



you have a new Piston and rings installed in that one dont you?


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> you have a new Piston and rings installed in that one dont you?



Yeah, I have new rings and a piston sitting here for it, just haven't put it together yet and checked compression on it. More worried about the plating flaking off of the cylinder wall over time. I will have a lot of great parts off of that ebay saw, I just don't like how worn it is. It has that spotty, shiny look all through it and a lot of the cross hatching is worn off of it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Yeah, I have new rings and a piston sitting here for it, just haven't put it together yet and checked compression on it. More worried about the plating flaking off of the cylinder wall over time. I will have a lot of great parts off of that ebay saw, I just don't like how worn it is. It has that spotty, shiny look all through it and a lot of the cross hatching is worn off of it.



Its probably better to get a used cylinder.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Its probably better to get a used cylinder.



I tried that, can only seem to find it as a package deal. It's all good. I do have one that is a great runner and now I have two parts saws until I pony up for the aftermarket kit.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> I tried that, can only seem to find it as a package deal. It's all good. I do have one that is a great runner and now I have two parts saws until I pony up for the aftermarket kit.



Wish I had one for you jim. 
I think I know someone with one? Let me check
If you know Chainsawwhisperer contact him, he's got some 028 parts. 
If you dont know who he is send me a PM and ill message him on Facebook. 

Its about that time for me fellas, It was a long night for me last night


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Wish I had one for you jim.
> I think I know someone with one? Let me check
> If you know Chainsawwhisperer contact him, he's got some 028 parts.
> If you dont know who he is send me a PM and ill message him on Facebook.
> 
> Its about that time for me fellas, It was a long night for me last night



Have a good night Jacob, I'll think on it.


----------



## jimdad07

Allllllll byyy mysellllllffffffff!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Allllllll byyy mysellllllffffffff!!!!!!



Yep you is! I am going to bed LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Yep you is! I am going to bed LOL



Fine, I'll sit here and talk to myself.


----------



## jimdad07

What happened to Jerry anyhow? It looks like he's missed a couple of days, not like him at all.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Allllllll byyy mysellllllffffffff!!!!!!



Wow, I heard that all the way in Arkansas...and it was BAAAAAAADDDD!

Don't quit your day job.


----------



## diggers_dad

Lots of stuff going on I see. My medicine wore off and I feel like I'm hung-over. Ugh! I missed a whole day there. 

John, I'll look for another 025 cylinder. I may have one that's in good shape. Congrats on retirement, I hope you enjoy it. Just think, you worked at that job longer than I've been married. Of course, I didn't marry until I was 27, but still...


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Slackers.......where you at Dan????? Did the cat over sleep????? Hmmmmm....very...very quiet in here..I can hear myself type.......Saab day today for me.....hopefully get it all torn down so I can order all the parts at once.....the only things left in the engine will be the crank, rods and pistons.....not looking forward..but no choice....the thing is to big for a doorstop...


----------



## RandyMac

underwater habitat?


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> underwater habitat?



Perhaps..........but the wife intends to use it as a surface craft some more......


----------



## dancan

The cats were up at 3 am so out they went letting me join the ZZZSlackers club LOL .
Good luck with the Suub .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> Perhaps..........but the wife intends to use it as a surface craft some more......



Planter? Yard Art?


----------



## tbone75

Good morning I have no idea what I can get into today yet? I did manage to get the stove fired up a little while ago! That was about all I had in me for now LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Lots of stuff going on I see. My medicine wore off and I feel like I'm hung-over. Ugh! I missed a whole day there.
> 
> John, I'll look for another 025 cylinder. I may have one that's in good shape. Congrats on retirement, I hope you enjoy it. Just think, you worked at that job longer than I've been married. Of course, I didn't marry until I was 27, but still...



Marc I don't need a 025 jug.8433Jeff on here is looking for one.I was trying to clean that one up to send him.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Finally got up enough ambition to clean out my keyboard and get back to it. Been rather busy these last couple of days getting the house weathertight due to the big rainstorm that just passed through. Had it tight by the time the snow first started and then it turned to rain, installed all the doors and windows and finished up last evening just at dark.5:30 ish. Feel a little beat up today so just going to take it easy and rest up a bit. May find some time to clean up a saw or something but no heavy work today.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Finally got up enough ambition to clean out my keyboard and get back to it. Been rather busy these last couple of days getting the house weathertight due to the big rainstorm that just passed through. Had it tight by the time the snow first started and then it turned to rain, installed all the doors and windows and finished up last evening just at dark.5:30 ish. Feel a little beat up today so just going to take it easy and rest up a bit. May find some time to clean up a saw or something but no heavy work today.



Sounds like you need to take it easy today Jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you need to take it easy today Jerry!



Plan on it for today, we beat ourselves up a bit getting in a rush to have the house watertight for this last storm but now we can take it easier to finish it up. We won`t be working on it til next Thursday anyway, one of the guys are going to Pittsburg to watch a hockey game, I have to remodel a couple of kitchen cabinets for a customer to fit in a new undercounter dishwasher and a new taller fridge.


----------



## jimdad07

My wife has abandoned me with two little yahoos this morning, they're crazy. Fun, but crazy. I guess with the whole house down and out for the last few days she may have gotten a little cabin fever. That's why we call her super mom.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Marc I don't need a 025 jug.8433Jeff on here is looking for one.I was trying to clean that one up to send him.



Okay, I'll take a look and let him know.



pioneerguy600 said:


> Plan on it for today, we beat ourselves up a bit getting in a rush to have the house watertight for this last storm but now we can take it easier to finish it up. We won`t be working on it til next Thursday anyway, one of the guys are going to Pittsburg to watch a hockey game, I have to remodel a couple of kitchen cabinets for a customer to fit in a new undercounter dishwasher and a new taller fridge.



Jerry,

Did the box make it yet? I know you have a ton to do but.....


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Okay, I'll take a look and let him know.
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry,
> 
> Did the box make it yet? I know you have a ton to do but.....



You feeling any better today Marc? I sure aint! Knees back and left foot today LOL Its raining so???


----------



## roncoinc

JERRY's BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

it's like the sun didnt shine for a couple days


----------



## diggers_dad

I'm baaaaaack....


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> You feeling any better today Marc? I sure aint! Knees back and left foot today LOL Its raining so???



Nope, but thanks for asking. On the bright side, it only hurts when I breathe. 

What happened to the left foot? Arthritis? 

At least we still have two legs to stand on, unlike some peg-legs...:jester:


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> My wife has abandoned me with two little yahoos this morning, they're crazy. Fun, but crazy. I guess with the whole house down and out for the last few days she may have gotten a little cabin fever. That's why we call her super mom.



Ahoy, matey! We're in the same boat. My two boys are here with me while the wife is out and about. It's like hot and cold running insanity. Fighting, then buddies, then fighting again, then BEST buddies, then genuine hitting each other fighting, then I get on to them and do some whipping, then they gang up on me while I nap....


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Nope, but thanks for asking. On the bright side, it only hurts when I breathe.
> 
> What happened to the left foot? Arthritis?
> 
> At least we still have two legs to stand on, unlike some peg-legs...:jester:



Yep arthritis.OL wanted me to go into wally world today LOL Nope no can do! Worked on a few saws today sitting on my arse.LOL Husky,Eco and Makita. Next up? Just what ever looks good when I go in the shop LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I'm baaaaaack....



Look at that crappy beer he is drinking! That will tell you something!


----------



## tbone75

Where is old peg leg? Somone got him by the horse nad?


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


>



I'm pretty sure that Ron, Jerry and that guy are all related, brothers maybe. I think Robin is a cousin perhaps?


----------



## tbone75

Just missed a 120si on fleabay.Got out bid LOL I wasen't going over a hundred for it.May need a top end? But! There is a 133 that runs coming up? LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Just missed a 120si on fleabay.Got out bid LOL I wasen't going over a hundred for it.May need a top end? But! There is a 133 that runs coming up? LOL



You are pathetic. I thought I was a saw whore, and maybe I am, but you have me beat. 

At least I have better taste in saws....like Mini-Macs


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> You are pathetic. I thought I was a saw whore, and maybe I am, but you have me beat.
> 
> At least I have better taste in saws....like Mini-Macs



Mini-Mac verses a true animal in the woods. Could be a good contest.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Mini-Mac verses a true animal in the woods. Could be a good contest.



Post a jab and then run off......COWARD!





Well, I gotta go...


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Okay, I'll take a look and let him know.
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry,
> 
> Did the box make it yet? I know you have a ton to do but.....



No sign of it yet, no big surprise with them you know whoos....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just missed a 120si on fleabay.Got out bid LOL I wasen't going over a hundred for it.May need a top end? But! There is a 133 that runs coming up? LOL



Now that 133 is a really heavy saw, best suited to bucking up hardwood off the pile, its got plenty of guts to pull a 36" bar+ chisel chain in hardwood. The SD`s are known for their torque.


----------



## dancan

I wonder how Robin is making out in the Suub repair business .
Beer , Whiskey or


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I wonder how Robin is making out in the Suub repair business .
> Beer , Whiskey or



Do we know if the car is "yellow"?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do we know if the car is "yellow"?



If not ? It should be! LOL Poor guy


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now that 133 is a really heavy saw, best suited to bucking up hardwood off the pile, its got plenty of guts to pull a 36" bar+ chisel chain in hardwood. The SD`s are known for their torque.



I better think twice about that one then? I don't need any more real heavy saws LOL I better just look for another 120si ! I sure don't need it! But???? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Tore into this little turd 025 LOL Motor is perfect but the crank case is melted as usual on these it seems.Marc already gave me a crank case for it! Now I see I need a air filter cover.Think I have everything else?Close enough to get it running. Think I am done for the day.Not a bad day for me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> You are pathetic. I thought I was a saw whore, and maybe I am, but you have me beat.
> 
> At least I have better taste in saws....like Mini-Macs



You taking your meds?Or do you need some? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If not ? It should be! LOL Poor guy



Is it watertight, like at 100-150' below?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I better think twice about that one then? I don't need any more real heavy saws LOL I better just look for another 120si ! I sure don't need it! But???? :hmm3grin2orange:



The 120 would serve your needs much better, great firewooding saw and not overly heavy. I have not run either of mine for a couple of years now but they once were my fav saws to run, now the modified Stihls really turn my crank....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is it watertight, like at 100-150' below?



I know Robin will get it running again LOL He just don't give up.May take a few bottles of Rum? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 120 would serve your needs much better, great firewooding saw and not overly heavy. I have not run either of mine for a couple of years now but they once were my fav saws to run, now the modified Stihls really turn my crank....LOL



Yep we all know that! LOL I started to count the project saws laying here but gave up! LOL Don't think I will run out for a couple years! I need to stop finding them! But you all know how that is LOL


----------



## tbone75

I still don't have a 365 Husky yet! Or 372 would work great too! Time to start looking for one.Never heard back from the guy wanting to trade for the demo saw? Guess I will have to ask in the swap thread! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep we all know that! LOL I started to count the project saws laying here but gave up! LOL Don't think I will run out for a couple years! I need to stop finding them! But you all know how that is LOL



It will take more than two years to clean up all the project saws I got squirreled away, by the time I get them all done there will be no need for chainsaws....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It will take more than two years to clean up all the project saws I got squirreled away, by the time I get them all done there will be no need for chainsaws....LOL



Got any Huskys in there?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> It will take more than two years to clean up all the project saws I got squirreled away, by the time I get them all done there will be no need for chainsaws....LOL



I'll find you some so you don't run out LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll find you some so you don't run out LOL .



Yep....Huskys LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got any Huskys in there?



No,....I try to keep the herd pure and the air breatheable, not all stunk up....LOL
A guy working with us on Friday did not want me to run my Husky 45 that I use to cut out the window and door openings in the sheathing, he really thought that orange saw "stunk up the place"......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'll find you some so you don't run out LOL .



Like the two you dropped off today.........LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> yep....huskys lol



nnnnnnoooooooo


----------



## tbone75

I don't know what happen to me?Had to resubscribe to this thread?:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Like the two you dropped off today.........LOL



The freebies he got? Or the one that needs a patch job? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No,....I try to keep the herd pure and the air breatheable, not all stunk up....LOL
> A guy working with us on Friday did not want me to run my Husky 45 that I use to cut out the window and door openings in the sheathing, he really thought that orange saw "stunk up the place"......LOL



Should have told him to do it himself LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The freebies he got? Or the one that needs a patch job? LOL



The freeebs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Should have told him to do it himself LOL



He wanted to but he wanted to use a recip saw from the outside, to do that he needed a stageing set up under each window and a cord run from the panel, by the time he got one doorway on the ground level cut out I had 11 windows and two upper doorways cut completely out.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The freeebs.



Knew that would happen ! LOL Where else does he take them to get fixed? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He wanted to but he wanted to use a recip saw from the outside, to do that he needed a stageing set up under each window and a cord run from the panel, by the time he got one doorway on the ground level cut out I had 11 windows and two upper doorways cut completely out.



Showed him! LOL


----------



## dancan

I have learn't that if it's more than just maintenance I'm my on worst enemy LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I have learn't that if it's more than just maintenance I'm my on worst enemy LOL .



As close as Jerry is I can't blame you one bit!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Showed him! LOL



At his rate of speed he would be lucky to get them all cut out in one day, at my rate I had them all done in less than 10 mins, them Huskys are really fast at cutting out 9/16" OSB.....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fella's  
Pabst it is tonight 

John I started on that 350 P&C you sent me, It looks really good (The port work you did) Im gonna be installing on the saw tomorrow, then all I need to get is a couple of other parts for it and It will be killing wood!!!

Also the WT you sent me I got a 12" bar for it I had laying around. Even stock its a Cutting SOB! I cant wait to get into it, and cut wood after I get some work done to it.


----------



## tbone75

Got a line on a 272 Husky.Anyone have any thoughts?Other than it stinks


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> got a line on a 272 husky.anyone have any thoughts?other than it stinks :d



they stink!!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fella's
> Pabst it is tonight
> 
> John I started on that 350 P&C you sent me, It looks really good (The port work you did) Im gonna be installing on the saw tomorrow, then all I need to get is a couple of other parts for it and It will be killing wood!!!
> 
> Also the WT you sent me I got a 12" bar for it I had laying around. Even stock its a Cutting SOB! I cant wait to get into it, and cut wood after I get some work done to it.



Glad to hear your doing something with them! That was my very first try at porting LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> they stink!!!



Now I said none of that!


----------



## tbone75

Where is Ron when I need him? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Glad to hear your doing something with them! That was my very first try at porting LOL


 This is gonna be my first stab at it. I also have a Homelite Timberbear on the way to take another crack at porting. 



tbone75 said:


> Now I said none of that!



 
Iv seen some pictures of them but never ran one, they seem pretty durable and easy to work on! 
if its cheap enough take a stab at it.


----------



## Cantdog

Well the Saab is progressing along......motor and trans are still in the car but hanging from the engine crane and it looks like I will have the room I need to to remove the timing chain case... but ran into a snag around 6:30 this evening....I need to come up with a tool to remove (and replace) a 4 1/2" snap ring that holds the crank seal carrier and oil pump in. I don't have any snap ring pliers anyway near that big...good stoping place for the night...I expect I'll come up with a plan around 2:30-3:00 AM tomorrow morning..I do my best thinkg when I'm asleep!!! LOL!! 



The Capt'n ran out when he saw that snap ring.......Goslings is takin up the slack for him tonight.....if it gets real bad I do have a half gallon of ol number 7 under the cupboard just incase....but thats better with the seal left intact...for the Saab anyway!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a line on a 272 Husky.Anyone have any thoughts?Other than it stinks



The fore runner of the 372, they were a very popular mid range Husky, I ported one that would hang very well with the later 372XP.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Got a line on a 272 Husky.Anyone have any thoughts?Other than it stinks



Thoughts????? What's to think about????? Grab it!!! It's the largest top end in that saw family and a very strong saw....not really any faster than a good 268XP in up to 20" wood but will pull ahead once you go beyond and will pull a 24"-30" B&C very well..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well the Saab is progressing along......motor and trans are still in the car but hanging from the engine crane and it looks like I will have the room I need to to remove the timing chain case... but ran into a snag around 6:30 this evening....I need to come up with a tool to remove (and replace) a 4 1/2" snap ring that holds the crank seal carrier and oil pump in. I don't have any snap ring pliers anyway near that big...good stoping place for the night...I expect I'll come up with a plan around 2:30-3:00 AM tomorrow morning..I do my best thinkg when I'm asleep!!! LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Capt'n ran out when he saw that snap ring.......Goslings is takin up the slack for him tonight.....if it gets real bad I do have a half gallon of ol number 7 under the cupboard just incase....but thats better with the seal left intact...for the Saab anyway!!!!



Easy enough to make a set,cut, grind and drill. Old number 7, best to leave it sit til you are done....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thoughts????? What's to think about????? Grab it!!! It's the largest top end in that saw family and a very strong saw....not really any faster than a good 268XP in up to 20" wood but will pull ahead once you go beyond and will pull a 24"-30" B&C very well..



I like the sound of that !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Easy enough to make a set,cut, grind and drill. Old number 7, best to leave it sit til you are done....LOL



That's kinda what I'm thinking.....using an old pair of visegrips and and boring in 2 pins coming out the side of the jaws is my plan at the moment...once adjusted and gone by center should work good....we'll see..the ring is quite acessable but is in alum so there will be no prying etc...Definately gonna keep the the geenie (Jack) in the bottle!!!! He's Not needed at the shop!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That's kinda what I'm thinking.....using an old pair of visegrips and and boring in 2 pins coming out the side of the jaws is my plan at the moment...once adjusted and gone by center should work good....we'll see..the ring is quite acessable but is in alum so there will be no prying etc...Definately gonna keep the the geenie (Jack) in the bottle!!!! He's Not needed at the shop!!!



I have made a few of them using Hilti pins/concrete nails ground down to size to fit the holes in the snap ring.Helps if you can weld.
Oh yeah,...leave Jack at home....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> No sign of it yet, no big surprise with them you know whoos....LOL



I wish they would hurry it up. I'm not a patient (or smart) man.



tbone75 said:


> You taking your meds?Or do you need some? :hmm3grin2orange:



I think I'm going to stop taking the meds and deal with the pain. I'd rather be clear-headed and hurting than foggy all the time. Maybe if it just gets too much I'll take some of those pills, but I'm not sure they are any better than the hurting.

I looked for some 025 stuff earlier but I didn't see an air filter cover. 

I think my next toy will be a ported MS 170? I've been reading a thread about doing a carb swap from the intelli-carb to the fully adjustable one. I think I have all of the parts, just need an IPL to get it all together the right way...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I wish they would hurry it up. I'm not a patient (or smart) man.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to stop taking the meds and deal with the pain. I'd rather be clear-headed and hurting than foggy all the time. Maybe if it just gets too much I'll take some of those pills, but I'm not sure they are any better than the hurting.
> 
> I looked for some 025 stuff earlier but I didn't see an air filter cover.
> 
> I think my next toy will be a ported MS 170? I've been reading a thread about doing a carb swap from the intelli-carb to the fully adjustable one. I think I have all of the parts, just need an IPL to get it all together the right way...



I got 4 of them coming LOL Let me know if you need some parts?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to pack in in guys, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Got a line on a 272 Husky.Anyone have any thoughts?Other than it stinks



Smells like A$$ and Catfood....


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to pack in in guys, tomorrow is another day.



Goodnight Jerry


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Smells like A$$ and Catfood....



Don't you have a mini-mac to work on?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to pack in in guys, tomorrow is another day.



Have a good one Jerry


----------



## diggers_dad

Night Jerry.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Don't you have a mini-mac to work on?






I have been in the shop working on Frankensaw, finished the intake port with still a little room for grinding but I don't think it will be needed, and also started on the transfers. Have to get that pesky middle strip out of them and really open them up. I need to get a die grinder, the dremel is a slow boat to a Chinese saw with this stuff.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I have been in the shop working on Frankensaw, finished the intake port with still a little room for grinding but I don't think it will be needed, and also started on the transfers. Have to get that pesky middle strip out of them and really open them up. I need to get a die grinder, the dremel is a slow boat to a Chinese saw with this stuff.



Just go slow and easy.Its better than fast and OOPS !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Contra!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

here's some mountain pics and what not! 




















SP81 McCulloch, slowly getting back together.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just go slow and easy.Its better than fast and OOPS !!



I do most of it with a hand file (half round and chain file) with a shop rag stuffed into the cylinder so that I don't destroy the walls. I would like an angled die grinder though because it is pretty darn hard to hit the transfers with what I have on most saws. This one won't be as some are though.


----------



## jimdad07

Nice Contra Jacob!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I got 4 of them coming LOL Let me know if you need some parts?



Four of them? Really? Do you NEED four 170's?

If you can find the thread where bsnelling did the carb change from the intelli carb to the adjustable carb it has some good information on really waking up those little saws. I can't remember if he did it on the 170 or the 180, but it's pretty much the same critter. 

Ok, since you're lazy, I went ahead and found it for you:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/74899.htm


----------



## tbone75

That big old thing is UGLY !! oke::msp_flapper:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Nice Contra Jacob!!!



Thanks Jim! 

I cant wait to get into some wood! The 066 looks tiny beside it!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> That big old thing is UGLY !! oke::msp_flapper:



Ya shouldnt talk about yourself like that, Its not good for your self respect!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Four of them? Really? Do you NEED four 170's?
> 
> If you can find the thread where bsnelling did the carb change from the intelli carb to the adjustable carb it has some good information on really waking up those little saws. I can't remember if he did it on the 170 or the 180, but it's pretty much the same critter.
> 
> Ok, since you're lazy, I went ahead and found it for you:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/74899.htm



NOPE I don't need any more saws LOL But you know how it is LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ya shouldnt talk about yourself like that, Its not good for your self respect!



I am retired I don't care


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> Four of them? Really? Do you NEED four 170's?
> 
> If you can find the thread where bsnelling did the carb change from the intelli carb to the adjustable carb it has some good information on really waking up those little saws. I can't remember if he did it on the 170 or the 180, but it's pretty much the same critter.
> 
> Ok, since you're lazy, I went ahead and found it for you:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/74899.htm




Another fine thread I'm sure.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I am retired I don't care



I failed :bang:


----------



## Mastermind

I don't need but one saw. What's need got to do with it though? 

How you fellers doing in here?


----------



## jimdad07

Mastermind said:


> I don't need but one saw. What's need got to do with it though?
> 
> How you fellers doing in here?



Hello Randy!!! Glad to see you post in here. Been doing alright. I think all of us in this thread has been sick or out of commission the last couple of weeks, for some of us it has been both. I've been playing Mastermind out in my shop on Frankensaw, that's the one I put a PP330 top end on a Craftsman 3000 bottom end and had to do a little case grinding to clear the piston into the crankcase. Porting the heck out of it. Other than that it's been the same old. How bout you? I see you are staying pretty busy.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Mastermind said:


> I don't need but one saw. What's need got to do with it though?
> 
> How you fellers doing in here?



You only need one saw, cause you can use everyone elses that your porting! 

I'M doing fine, seems like everyone else is doing ok.. I think there all asleep! 
Ron is mean like usual...
Jerry is keeping Ron in line...
John is making us jealous with all of his time he has!
Jim... His life is to secret. I personally think he is part of the CIA collecting information of everyone on AS? 
Marc is busting Criminals
How are you doing Randy?


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You only need one saw, cause you can use everyone elses that your porting!
> 
> 
> Jim... His life is to secret. I personally think he is part of the CIA collecting information of everyone on AS?



I was sent here by the EPA :hmm3grin2orange: Do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> I was sent here by the EPA :hmm3grin2orange: Do as I say, not as I do.



Ok im throwing poo at my friends! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> Hello Randy!!! Glad to see you post in here. Been doing alright. I think all of us in this thread has been sick or out of commission the last couple of weeks, for some of us it has been both. I've been playing Mastermind out in my shop on Frankensaw, that's the one I put a PP330 top end on a Craftsman 3000 bottom end and had to do a little case grinding to clear the piston into the crankcase. Porting the heck out of it. Other than that it's been the same old. How bout you? I see you are staying pretty busy.





ChainsawmanXX said:


> You only need one saw, cause you can use everyone elses that your porting!
> 
> I'M doing fine, seems like everyone else is doing ok.. I think there all asleep!
> Ron is mean like usual...
> Jerry is keeping Ron in line...
> John is making us jealous with all of his time he has!
> Jim... His life is to secret. I personally think he is part of the CIA collecting information of everyone on AS?
> Marc is busting Criminals
> How are you doing Randy?



I have been busy. No sign of it slowing down either. The great thing is I love it. I built houses for way too many years...working on saws is much better. I've never had to climb up on one.....I don't freeze my ass off nor do I get sunburned. Life is good.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ok im throwing poo at my friends! :hmm3grin2orange:



Where the heck do we keep finding these guys?


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> Where the heck do we keep finding these guys?



Hell Jim, He's one of the better ones.


----------



## SawTroll

I feel that there are enough "fights" already, in the regular saw threads.....:biggrin:


.. but I may be wrong....:jawdrop:


----------



## jimdad07

Mastermind said:


> I have been busy. No sign of it slowing down either. The great thing is I love it. I built houses for way too many years...working on saws is much better. I've never had to climb up on one.....I don't freeze my ass off nor do I get sunburned. Life is good.



That's the friggin truth. I do commercial HVAC and refrigeration for a living and I am always out in the chit with my hands in high voltage panel boxes wondering why the heck am I doing this again? Would love to open up a little saw shop some day but I can't do it as long as my Dolmar dealer is in business, he's too good a friend to me. The day he retires though is the day I hang out my shingle for odd jobs with saws and such.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Mastermind said:


> I have been busy. No sign of it slowing down either. The great thing is I love it. I built houses for way too many years...working on saws is much better. I've never had to climb up on one.....I don't freeze my ass off nor do I get sunburned. Life is good.



I know how you feel, Iv been working for a month straight moving furniture and being around people. Its always nice to get home, sit in my shed all day and just be by myself! :biggrin:


jimdad07 said:


> Where the heck do we keep finding these guys?


 Just a thought here...
White padded rooms


----------



## jimdad07

SawTroll said:


> I feel that there are enough "fights" already, in the regular saw threads.....:biggrin:
> 
> 
> .. but I may be wrong....:jawdrop:



Hello Niko, haven't seen you in here for quite some time either. The best part of this thread is that we can all share our opinions in here and not get badgered by other members who just know everything there is to know about everything. We stay pretty respectful with each other and manage to learn quite a bit from each other. I think this is the thread that the song "Imagine" by John Lennon was written about, Stihlheads, Dolmarites and Orange Turd lovers all gathered together to live in peace and harmony. :msp_thumbsup::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Hello Niko, haven't seen you in here for quite some time either. The best part of this thread is that we can all share our opinions in here and not get badgered by other members who just know everything there is to know about everything. We stay pretty respectful with each other and manage to learn quite a bit from each other. I think this is the thread that the song "Imagine" by John Lennon was written about, Stihlheads, Dolmarites and Orange Turd lovers all gathered together to live in peace and harmony. :msp_thumbsup::hmm3grin2orange:



Love that Jim! 
I love coming to this thread here, everyone can come here and have fun with everyone. We all help each other when we can, with just about whatever.


----------



## jimdad07

Mastermind said:


> Hell Jim, He's one of the better ones.



He's ok for a guy named Jamal...

How you like being in the hotseat all the time out there in the forum? Your videos are some great advertisement. Always good to see before and after. I have never seen so many builders come out of the woodwork as I have since you started putting videos up. It's pretty entertaining to listen to them.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Love that Jim!
> I love coming to this thread here, everyone can come here and have fun with everyone. We all help each other when we can, with just about whatever.



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> He's ok for a guy named Jamal...
> 
> How you like being in the hotseat all the time out there in the forum? Your videos are some great advertisement. Always good to see before and after. I have never seen so many builders come out of the woodwork as I have since you started putting videos up. It's pretty entertaining to listen to them.



I about crapped when I seen that Echo he did a couple weeks ago! 
I forgot what model it was, but it was fast, and amazing!


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I about crapped when I seen that Echo he did a couple weeks ago!
> I forgot what model it was, but it was fast, and amazing!



He does good work, I enjoyed the 120si thread he had going. Those videos are good advertisement, as I am sure they are meant to be. That's smart, those are getting him a lot of work. If I had the $ I would send him one of mine, on the other hand I like making my own improvements as I go. I get a little braver with every port job and I am finally getting into transfers some.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> He does good work, I enjoyed the 120si thread he had going. Those videos are good advertisement, as I am sure they are meant to be. That's smart, those are getting him a lot of work. If I had the $ I would send him one of mine, on the other hand I like making my own improvements as I go. I get a little braver with every port job and I am finally getting into transfers some.



Im waiting to see the newest video of the 562 or whatever it is. lol. 
I have been seriously debating on sending him my 046, or my 028? After I port my WT that John sent me, ill consider it! 
The videos amaze me everytime though! 

I also bought the mini files that Kobalt sells at Lowes, and they are GREAT!!! for cleaning up transfers! Ill send ya a link when I find it.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im waiting to see the newest video of the 562 or whatever it is. lol.
> I have been seriously debating on sending him my 046, or my 028? After I port my WT that John sent me, ill consider it!
> The videos amaze me everytime though!
> 
> I also bought the mini files that Kobalt sells at Lowes, and they are GREAT!!! for cleaning up transfers! Ill send ya a link when I find it.



That would be great, I pass by Lowes almost every day at some point.


----------



## SawTroll

jimdad07 said:


> Hello Niko, haven't seen you in here for quite some time either. The best part of this thread is that we can all share our opinions in here and not get badgered by other members who just know everything there is to know about everything. We stay pretty respectful with each other and manage to learn quite a bit from each other. I think this is the thread that the song "Imagine" by John Lennon was written about, Stihlheads, Dolmarites and Orange Turd lovers all gathered together to live in peace and harmony. :msp_thumbsup::hmm3grin2orange:



Well, I know know just about "everything", and by far prefer what you call "Orange Turds", as it is all the other brands that really are the Turds - it is about the rev-up/throttle responce of the saws, *and most saws but the orange xp saws fail badly in that regard!*


----------



## jimdad07

It's that time again for me Jacob, you have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> That would be great, I pass by Lowes almost every day at some point.



Shop Kobalt 12-Piece 4-1/2" SpeedFit Micro File Set at Lowes.com
Found it. 
 They are actually kind of durable! 
I'v been using them on the WT john sent me!


----------



## Cantdog

G'Mornin Slackers........Just another day of working on a Swedish Chevy surrounded by two tribes of Swedish Saws watching the progress.....Today should be the final day of teardown.......and a final parts list made......Thanks Jerry for the mention of the Hilti/Ramset nails as pins..I hadn't thought of those and was still musing on what to use...I was thinking some stainless 1/8" rod I have but perhaps concrete nails would be the ticket...I'll check the dia of several sizes I have at the shop.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning my cat alarm went off LOL And no I was not ready for that!Dang thing wanted fed.Now its back wanting out! LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> G'Mornin Slackers........Just another day of working on a Swedish Chevy surrounded by two tribes of Swedish Saws watching the progress......



Beating drums singing Kumbaya for inspiration ?


----------



## dancan

I got to get my alarm fixed , he's off at 3 am lately instead of the normal 5 am .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Beating drums singing Kumbaya for inspiration ?



Naw.... I think they were singing "Northern Lights...Southern Cross"


----------



## tbone75

You 2 want to keep it down! People trying to sleep around here! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Hello Niko, haven't seen you in here for quite some time either. The best part of this thread is that we can all share our opinions in here and not get badgered by other members who just know everything there is to know about everything. We stay pretty respectful with each other and manage to learn quite a bit from each other. I think this is the thread that the song "Imagine" by John Lennon was written about, Stihlheads, Dolmarites and Orange Turd lovers all gathered together to live in peace and harmony. :msp_thumbsup::hmm3grin2orange:



Oh boy! Do you want to hold hands and sing a few lines? 

John Lennon? Really?

You been breathing exhaust fumes again, haven't you?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> You 2 want to keep it down! People trying to sleep around here! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, what he said!

Hey John, don't you think it's a little strange that we complain when they don't post in the morning and then also complain when they DO post? 

Wait a minute, that's normal for me...never mind.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Yeah, what he said!
> 
> Hey John, don't you think it's a little strange that we complain when they don't post in the morning and then also complain when they DO post?
> 
> Wait a minute, that's normal for me...never mind.



Someone has to pick on them :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not a bad day here,quite mild and little wind out there this morning. I got to get a couple of saws cleaned up, fueled and oiled, then get a little cutting done.


----------



## dancan

I'll let you ZZZSlackers and the Wee Todd Tire Did guy be for the day , it's 39º with sun and cloudy periods so I'm off to cut a driveway for a fellow .


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> Oh boy! Do you want to hold hands and sing a few lines?
> 
> John Lennon? Really?
> 
> You been breathing exhaust fumes again, haven't you?



It would be the first tree cutting hippie commune.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> It would be the first tree cutting hippie commune.



Lets do it! 
we can make our own gas! 
:hmm3grin2orange:

Didnt get to bed till 3:45 last night.. Not looking forward to today.


----------



## tbone75

You guys are all busy today.Dan and Jerry cutting wood Robin is into the SOB DD is relaxing Jim is tied to something by the kids Jacob is hung over Ron and Mill are missing? I am a little sluggish as usual LOL Its sunny here today but only 32 out with the wind is gusting hard!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You guys are all busy today.Dan and Jerry cutting wood Robin is into the SOB DD is relaxing Jim is tied to something by the kids Jacob is hung over Ron and Mill are missing? I am a little sluggish as usual LOL Its sunny here today but only 32 out with the wind is gusting hard!



Mary just untied me, I have to go do some heat work for the rest of the day.


----------



## tbone75

The OL is flying down to Fla. the 1st - 4th with my sister.Moms BF is having prostate surgery.He just had heart surgery a few months ago.But this can't wait any longer.I am afraid he just isn't strong enough for this too? All he does is lay in bed most of the day.Had a knee replaced less than a year ago too! Surgery is the 3rd nothing to do but wait and see and hope for the best.I would go but I don't fly!! Did that once to Fla. and back! I didn't think that plane would get back here! Seat belts all the way back.Very rough trip!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The OL is flying down to Fla. the 1st - 4th with my sister.Moms BF is having prostate surgery.He just had heart surgery a few months ago.But this can't wait any longer.I am afraid he just isn't strong enough for this too? All he does is lay in bed most of the day.Had a knee replaced less than a year ago too! Surgery is the 3rd nothing to do but wait and see and hope for the best.I would go but I don't fly!! Did that once to Fla. and back! I didn't think that plane would get back here! Seat belts all the way back.Very rough trip!



Seatbelts,..man that was a luxury aircraft, you shoulda seen some of the traps I flew in many years ago. My first off the ground experience was in a JD-4C that was owned by the Curtiss family a few farms over from us. It was the oldest plane I ever flew in but by no means the most rickety. I will let you fine gentlemen look up and discover for yourself what a JN-4C is.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You guys are all busy today.Dan and Jerry cutting wood Robin is into the SOB DD is relaxing Jim is tied to something by the kids Jacob is hung over Ron and Mill are missing? I am a little sluggish as usual LOL Its sunny here today but only 32 out with the wind is gusting hard!



Slugish ??
are you leaving a slime trail behind you ? 

Just finished up a nice 32inch LCD tv i got for free yestday 

gotta get down to the shop and take a pic of the old p600 for jackson.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I would go but I don't fly!! Did that once to Fla. and back! I didn't think that plane would get back here! Seat belts all the way back.Very rough trip!



That trip ain't nuthin' my friend. I've been on some missions "down south" where we flew at tree top level in cargo planes. Planes don't scare me anymore. I'm sure there are some on here who have had more flying experience than I have, but not many. It seems like that's all the Air Force wanted me to do - fly around to crazy places for no apparent reason.



pioneerguy600 said:


> Seatbelts,..man that was a luxury aircraft, you shoulda seen some of the traps I flew in many years ago. My first off the ground experience was in a JD-4C that was owned by the Curtiss family a few farms over from us. It was the oldest plane I ever flew in but by no means the most rickety. I will let you fine gentlemen look up and discover for yourself what a JN-4C is.



I didn't know you were THAT old!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> That trip ain't nuthin' my friend. I've been on some missions "down south" where we flew at tree top level in cargo planes. Planes don't scare me anymore. I'm sure there are some on here who have had more flying experience than I have, but not many. It seems like that's all the Air Force wanted me to do - fly around to crazy places for no apparent reason.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you were THAT old!!



There were still quite a few of them still flying in the 50`s.....LOL
It seems like I always have known a few pilots with old vintage planes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> That trip ain't nuthin' my friend. I've been on some missions "down south" where we flew at tree top level in cargo planes. Planes don't scare me anymore. I'm sure there are some on here who have had more flying experience than I have, but not many. It seems like that's all the Air Force wanted me to do - fly around to crazy places for no apparent reason.
> 
> 
> Way down South,...Panama or SA?


----------



## dancan

I left the mess to the owner , I cut a swath 20' wide 80' long over to the right .
I think he needs a bigger fire .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There were still quite a few of them still flying in the 50`s.....LOL
> It seems like I always have known a few pilots with old vintage planes.



Did the Wright Bros. build it? :hmm3grin2orange: BTW......You guys can have them dang air planes! I didn't grow wings so I don't fly! :hmm3grin2orange: I will if I have no other choice.If a boat train car or horse can't get me there!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Slugish ??
> are you leaving a slime trail behind you ?
> 
> Just finished up a nice 32inch LCD tv i got for free yestday
> 
> gotta get down to the shop and take a pic of the old p600 for jackson.



Yep Ron you can follow me by the slime trail :hmm3grin2orange: Wheres the pic? opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

Got to go put a door knob on my Daughters BFs house.He don't know how to change out a door knob! :msp_confused: :eek2: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> diggers_dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> That trip ain't nuthin' my friend. I've been on some missions "down south" where we flew at tree top level in cargo planes. Planes don't scare me anymore. I'm sure there are some on here who have had more flying experience than I have, but not many. It seems like that's all the Air Force wanted me to do - fly around to crazy places for no apparent reason.
> 
> 
> Way down South,...Panama or SA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SA. A lot. Usually on "medical" missions, but I never saw so much as a band aid get unloaded. We unloaded other stuff. Gotta remember that was in the mid to late 80's, lots of stuff happening then in Honduras, Nicaragua....
Click to expand...


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> There were still quite a few of them still flying in the 50`s.....LOL
> It seems like I always have known a few pilots with old vintage planes.



Vintage I guess! Weren't those things made pre-WWII?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Got to go put a door knob on my Daughters BFs house.He don't know how to change out a door knob! :msp_confused: :eek2: :hmm3grin2orange:



That is pathetic. Surely you are kidding, right? My 12 year old DAUGHTER can change one, or take it apart and oil it when it's starting to stick.

The next generation is in big trouble, I'm afraid.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You guys are all busy today.Dan and Jerry cutting wood Robin is into the SOB DD is relaxing Jim is tied to something by the kids Jacob is hung over Ron and Mill are missing? I am a little sluggish as usual LOL Its sunny here today but only 32 out with the wind is gusting hard!



Im not hungover!! LOL! 
I didnt drink any last night, my stomach wasnt feeling great so i decided not to! 







roncoinc said:


> Slugish ??
> are you leaving a slime trail behind you ?
> 
> Just finished up a nice 32inch LCD tv i got for free yestday
> 
> gotta get down to the shop and take a pic of the old p600 for jackson.



Yayayay!  the old man finally found his camera!  

I finally got my taptalk to work, which excites me.. i can geton here and pester you all more now


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SA. A lot. Usually on "medical" missions, but I never saw so much as a band aid get unloaded. We unloaded other stuff. Gotta remember that was in the mid to late 80's, lots of stuff happening then in Honduras, Nicaragua....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Vintage I guess! Weren't those things made pre-WWII?



Uh huh, early 1900`s ,,one I flew on was a 1915 with an OX-5.


----------



## roncoinc

Jakob,,sorry,,i think i gave it away..
maybe to Mill ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Jakob,,sorry,,i think i gave it away..
> maybe to Mill ??



The saw.. or your man hood?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> That is pathetic. Surely you are kidding, right? My 12 year old DAUGHTER can change one, or take it apart and oil it when it's starting to stick.
> 
> The next generation is in big trouble, I'm afraid.



No joke! That boy don't know what end of the screwdriver to use! If he knows what one is? :hmm3grin2orange: All I can say he is good to my daughter.So That makes it OK for me.


----------



## tbone75

OL says food is ready! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Uh huh, early 1900`s ,,one I flew on was a 1915 with an OX-5.



WOW! I didn't know they were that old! I was thinking 1920's. It's amazing how long an aircraft can still be serviceable. 

A lot of the C-130's (4 prop cargo plane) we flew in were 1950's vintage. They were still doing their job as well as ever the last time I checked. There are some things a prop job can do that a jet just can't touch. That 130 was a great, rugged design. Not a lot of frills, well, none actually, but it would always get us there and back.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> WOW! I didn't know they were that old! I was thinking 1920's. It's amazing how long an aircraft can still be serviceable.
> 
> A lot of the C-130's (4 prop cargo plane) we flew in were 1950's vintage. They were still doing their job as well as ever the last time I checked. There are some things a prop job can do that a jet just can't touch. That 130 was a great, rugged design. Not a lot of frills, well, none actually, but it would always get us there and back.



With reversing prop thrust it can stop on a dime, take off on a very short runway and carry a wicked load. We used a lot of them in the North. For the smaller loads into nomans land the DeHavilland Twin Otter and the single engine Beaver did a whole lot of freighting. TheY are actually ressurecting the building of new Twin Otters for northern freight work, they have found that there is no better design of prop plane to do this job. Some of the engine work is being done in Edmonton Alberta and the airframe work is being carried out in Vancouver B.C.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> WOW! I didn't know they were that old! I was thinking 1920's. It's amazing how long an aircraft can still be serviceable.
> 
> A lot of the C-130's (4 prop cargo plane) we flew in were 1950's vintage. They were still doing their job as well as ever the last time I checked. There are some things a prop job can do that a jet just can't touch. That 130 was a great, rugged design. Not a lot of frills, well, none actually, but it would always get us there and back.



There are still a fair number of Jenny`s flying, there was thousands of them built over 20 years. Some still have the original engines, wooden air frame and Irish linen cloth covering. Not bad for an aircraft that could be bought for $50. as War surplus.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got to run the 064 today with the big bar on it......:


----------



## tbone75

Dinner is over and I feel like a stuffed pig! LOL Some kind of chicken and noodles Italian stuff? Sure was good! With garlic bread! Hope the OL is asleep before that take affect? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

After going down to the shop today to get pix of the p600 jakob was interested in and dont have anymore..
i looked at a 181 i had in a box with the whole intake off.
couldnt remember why so i put it back together and found i had the carb off to rebuild it !! LOL !!!
had ordered a bunch of carb kits and a couple for the tilly on this one and forgot about it.
took the carb apart and everything deff needs replacement.
in the USC now.. 
out of all the things i have lost i miss my mind the most 







once i get it going good will do the muffler and the plastic.
should fit in someplace in the lineup,i think ??
can always use an 80 cc saw


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dinner is over and I feel like a stuffed pig! LOL Some kind of chicken and noodles Italian stuff? Sure was good! With garlic bread! Hope the OL is asleep before that take affect? LOL



Garlic is my favorite fruit !!!! :fart:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got to run the 064 today with the big bar on it......:



Did it scare the trees into just falling down? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Garlic is my favorite fruit !!!! :fart:



I like Garlic too! :fart::bad_smelly:


----------



## roncoinc

John ,,,,never heard anything about that POS creamsickle i bought for you ??
complete POS ??
dont think you ever commented ??
whats the story ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> After going down to the shop today to get pix of the p600 jakob was interested in and dont have anymore..
> i looked at a 181 i had in a box with the whole intake off.
> couldnt remember why so i put it back together and found i had the carb off to rebuild it !! LOL !!!
> had ordered a bunch of carb kits and a couple for the tilly on this one and forgot about it.
> took the carb apart and everything deff needs replacement.
> in the USC now..
> out of all the things i have lost i miss my mind the most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once i get it going good will do the muffler and the plastic.
> should fit in someplace in the lineup,i think ??
> can always use an 80 cc saw



You could be more like me! You can't loose something you never had? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John ,,,,never heard anything about that POS creamsickle i bought for you ??
> complete POS ??
> dont think you ever commented ??
> whats the story ???



I have a new tank and the rest of the parts.just haven't put it together yet? Told you I am sluggish :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I may try and get to it this week? Won't take long to do! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Did it scare the trees into just falling down? LOL



You betcha, ..I never seen so much sawdust flyin around, trees shedding their bark, pullin up roots, branches falling off and trees tipping over...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You betcha, ..I never seen so much sawdust flyin around, trees shedding their bark, pullin up roots, branches falling off and trees tipping over...LOL



Must be running real good!!!!


----------



## dancan

I think the sap was starting to run in some of the hardwoods I cut today ..... What's up with that ? It's still January up here , lakes are open and no snow on the ground .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I think the sap was starting to run in some of the hardwoods I cut today ..... What's up with that ? It's still January up here , lakes are open and no snow on the ground .



Green house gas from Ron! LOL


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Reminds me of someone? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Even using a Poolin !!


----------



## dancan

I sent some Comadian rep to Ron for that one LOL .


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> With reversing prop thrust it can stop on a dime, take off on a very short runway and carry a wicked load. We used a lot of them in the North. For the smaller loads into nomans land the DeHavilland Twin Otter and the single engine Beaver did a whole lot of freighting. TheY are actually ressurecting the building of new Twin Otters for northern freight work, they have found that there is no better design of prop plane to do this job. Some of the engine work is being done in Edmonton Alberta and the airframe work is being carried out in Vancouver B.C.





pioneerguy600 said:


> There are still a fair number of Jenny`s flying, there was thousands of them built over 20 years. Some still have the original engines, wooden air frame and Irish linen cloth covering. Not bad for an aircraft that could be bought for $50. as War surplus.



Yeah, and those were built without the use of computers by some guys who didn't have big long degrees in avionics or engineering. Just good old common sense and a "feel" for what they were doing.

Some of those WWII air frame designs were just incredible. They could take huge amounts of damage and stay airborne long enough to bring their crews home safely.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Even using a Poolin !!



Hey ! the cat knows what to cut morning wood with if he dont get let out !! LOL !!!


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The saw.. or your man hood?



Well,,i could have been my manhood..
SHE may have owned a stihl


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Well Ron.. If ya went and gave away a classic saw..
Got a 70E Jonny that needs elbow grease? :yoyo:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Must be running real good!!!!



I feel it has reached all I can do for it so it will be making a trip through the mail this week.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Well,,i could have been my manhood..
> SHE may have owned a stihl



:msp_lol::msp_lol:
Thats good...
If she owned a husky she might of been a transvestite!


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well Ron.. If ya went and gave away a classic saw..
> Got a 70E Jonny that needs elbow grease? :yoyo:



You would ask !! got a couple of them as parts and used to have a complete one,i think i lost that one too !!
now you gonna make me try to look thru that mess again !!
believe me when i say i can lose whole saws,,,you havent seen my piles !! ( of saws ! )
waiting for MIll to come and visit and help me sort out 
i do have a monster Jred complete with model number worn off,,gonna have to ask that SOB Ro bin what it is ??
i ment SAAB Robin !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I feel it has reached all I can do for it so it will be making a trip through the mail this week.



That sure sound great!!!!!  The 32" bar will be here Mon. The chain tools about mid week!I will be all ready to go scare trees! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

I think he's stihl on Suub duty .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You would ask !! got a couple of them as parts and used to have a complete one,i think i lost that one too !!
> now you gonna make me try to look thru that mess again !!
> believe me when i say i can lose whole saws,,,you havent seen my piles !! ( of saws ! )
> waiting for MIll to come and visit and help me sort out
> i do have a monster Jred complete with model number worn off,,gonna have to ask that SOB Ro bin what it is ??
> i ment SAAB Robin !!



After his last post.I think you should send him one of them other piles! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The saw.. or your man hood?



Err, neither one! No P600 here, Ron.


----------



## tbone75

Poor Robin clear up to his ears in SOB


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> You would ask !! got a couple of them as parts and used to have a complete one,i think i lost that one too !!
> now you gonna make me try to look thru that mess again !!
> believe me when i say i can lose whole saws,,,you havent seen my piles !! ( of saws ! )
> waiting for MIll to come and visit and help me sort out
> i do have a monster Jred complete with model number worn off,,gonna have to ask that SOB Ro bin what it is ??
> i ment SAAB Robin !!



Did I hear a cry for help? I do know you were looking for a 70E for someone when I was there last and did not find it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> You would ask !! got a couple of them as parts and used to have a complete one,i think i lost that one too !!
> now you gonna make me try to look thru that mess again !!
> believe me when i say i can lose whole saws,,,you havent seen my piles !! ( of saws ! )
> waiting for MIll to come and visit and help me sort out
> i do have a monster Jred complete with model number worn off,,gonna have to ask that SOB Ro bin what it is ??
> i ment SAAB Robin !!


 :bang: I cant win for loose! LOL
That doesnt sound bad, im starting to get a thing for them bigger J-reds 



tbone75 said:


> That sure sound great!!!!!  The 32" bar will be here Mon. The chain tools about mid week!I will be all ready to go scare trees! :msp_thumbsup:



You dont need a 32" bar to scare trees... Just bring a match and gas! 



Mill_wannabe said:


> Err, neither one! No P600 here, Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Err, neither one! No P600 here, Ron.



Hmm,,i wonder what happened to it ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Hmm,,i wonder what happened to it ??



Jerry snuck over the boarder and took it!!!!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Did I hear a cry for help? I do know you were looking for a 70E for someone when I was there last and did not find it.



HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
your right,,wonder where THAT one went ??
as you have seen,easy to lose stuff in there..


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Yeah, and those were built without the use of computers by some guys who didn't have big long degrees in avionics or engineering. Just good old common sense and a "feel" for what they were doing.
> 
> Some of those WWII air frame designs were just incredible. They could take huge amounts of damage and stay airborne long enough to bring their crews home safely.



Through my uncles WW11 friends I heard many accounts of planes just making it back to the bases in England and crashing on the runways, shot all to hell, half a wing missing , huge chunks of the skin peeled off , landing gear missing ,engines flamed out but still they carried the crew home safe. I had the priviledge of knowing an ex RCAF pilot that wore his distinguished flying cross proudly, he flew his Lancaster on 79 missions over Germany, his last mission he flew back blind, lost his sight in a flack burst on the return trip but still managed to fly the plane back with the sight of his engineer, co pilot was dead, two gunners also, bombardier, and navigator injured but 5 of them survived.


----------



## roncoinc

WOW ! start of the pro bowl was awsome..
had a marine VET sing the national anthem and did a FINE job 
then the jets flying over low,the crowd cheering,was nice to see.
quite a show..


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> WOW ! start of the pro bowl was awsome..
> had a marine VET sing the national anthem and did a FINE job
> then the jets flying over low,the crowd cheering,was nice to see.
> quite a show..



YES! That was really well done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jerry snuck over the boarder and took it!!!!! :msp_sneaky:



E T,...called home???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WOW ! start of the pro bowl was awsome..
> had a marine VET sing the national anthem and did a FINE job
> then the jets flying over low,the crowd cheering,was nice to see.
> quite a show..



Dad took me to see the Blue Angles once!That was awesome!!!!! Seen that Huge bomber we have now take a turn right over my house this summer!It was at a air show around here flying around.Didn't have time to get a pic of it :bang:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Through my uncles WW11 friends I heard many accounts of planes just making it back to the bases in England and crashing on the runways, shot all to hell, half a wing missing , huge chunks of the skin peeled off , landing gear missing ,engines flamed out but still they carried the crew home safe. I had the priviledge of knowing an ex RCAF pilot that wore his distinguished flying cross proudly, he flew his Lancaster on 79 missions over Germany, his last mission he flew back blind, lost his sight in a flack burst on the return trip but still managed to fly the plane back with the sight of his engineer, co pilot was dead, two gunners also, bombardier, and navigator injured but 5 of them survived.



My father in WW2 crashed three times..
twice behind enemy lines,only survivor,,once in between.
one time took him almost a month to walk back to friendly's.
steeling eggs and chickens and digging turnips out of winter gardens and eating cow corn and drinking melted snow.
i still have all his medals.
he never flew again !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My father in WW2 crashed three times..
> twice behind enemy lines,only survivor,,once in between.
> one time took him almost a month to walk back to friendly's.
> steeling eggs and chickens and digging turnips out of winter gardens and eating cow corn and drinking melted snow.
> i still have all his medals.
> he never flew again !



That is down right amazing! One hell of a Man right there! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> He's ok for a guy named Jamal...
> *
> How you like being in the hotseat all the time out there in the forum?* Your videos are some great advertisement. Always good to see before and after. *I have never seen so many builders come out of the woodwork* as I have since you started putting videos up. It's pretty entertaining to listen to them.



What hotseat? 

Seriously Jim.......I think they have a price on my head.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Mastermind said:


> Seriously Jim.......I think they have a price on my head.



Brad offered me his 090G for your head? 




By the way, I bought the gun today!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

tbone75 said:


> That is down right amazing! One hell of a Man right there! :msp_thumbsup:




We need a salute emoticon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> My father in WW2 crashed three times..
> twice behind enemy lines,only survivor,,once in between.
> one time took him almost a month to walk back to friendly's.
> steeling eggs and chickens and digging turnips out of winter gardens and eating cow corn and drinking melted snow.
> i still have all his medals.
> he never flew again !



I didn`t know that Ron but he must of been one hell of a fighter and survivor, I would have been proud to know him also. I had the priviledge of meeting and getting to know many like him, one of my fav uncles from dads side spent 3 years in POW camps in France then Germany, captured during the Dieppe fiasco. Another uncle fought his way all the way from the beach at Normandy to the Brandenburg gates, captured and escaped twice, used his survival skills from living in the woods of N.S. to survive and get back to his unit on his own.


----------



## roncoinc

Mastermind said:


> What hotseat?
> 
> Seriously Jim.......I think they have a price on my head.



With a head like that i could be wanted for a game room !!! LOL !!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> With a head like that i could be wanted for a game room !!! LOL !!



Mounted, with crossed 32" bars below. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dad took me to see the Blue Angles once!That was awesome!!!!! Seen that Huge bomber we have now take a turn right over my house this summer!It was at a air show around here flying around.Didn't have time to get a pic of it :bang:



The Blue Angles and Fat Albert came here the year after 9 11 and put on a spectactular show, I stood only a couple of hundred feet off the runway as they put on the greatest show on earth , doing by passes with only 24" separating the bellys of those planes, one pilot catwalked his plane right past us with the engine exhaust melting the ashphalt. My daughter was in the Air Cadets and when the organizers seen he in her uniform with her wings on they went out of their way to accomodate us. We got tours of the cockpits of most planes on display over a two day period.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I didn`t know that Ron but he must of been one hell of a fighter and survivor, I would have been proud to know him also. I had the priviledge of meeting and getting to know many like him, one of my fav uncles from dads side spent 3 years in POW camps in France then Germany, captured during the Dieppe fiasco. Another uncle fought his way all the from the beach at Normandy to the Brandenburg gates, captured and escaped twice, used his survival skills from living in the woods of N.S. to survive and get back to his unit on his own.



Thats one heck of a hero right there for sure.
.
i almost got captured a couple times, WHEW !!!
One time was how i ended up with my own "singer" made 45 

My dad was quite a wodsman,hunting fishing,and farming..always spent his time outside in any weather.
imagine knowing that gardens have markers for the turnips so you dont disturb them during fall garden tilling..
he said he would look for the markers and know where the turnips were.
staying in farmers barns eating raw eggs and grain for the livestock.and steel a chicken when he could..
i think the only medal he didnt get was the medal of honor..

chainsaw !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats one heck of a hero right there for sure.
> .
> i almost got captured a couple times, WHEW !!!
> One time was how i ended up with my own "singer" made 45
> 
> My dad was quite a wodsman,hunting fishing,and farming..always spent his time outside in any weather.
> imagine knowing that gardens have markers for the turnips so you dont disturb them during fall garden tilling..
> he said he would look for the markers and know where the turnips were.
> staying in farmers barns eating raw eggs and grain for the livestock.and steel a chicken when he could..
> i think the only medal he didnt get was the medal of honor..
> 
> chainsaw !!



He should have gotten that one also but many men were never recognized for their contribution to the cause due to no one being there to observe or witness their deeds. I knew so many of them, all gone now but not forgotten, at least not by me!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats one heck of a hero right there for sure.
> .
> i almost got captured a couple times, WHEW !!!
> One time was how i ended up with my own "singer" made 45
> 
> My dad was quite a wodsman,hunting fishing,and farming..always spent his time outside in any weather.
> imagine knowing that gardens have markers for the turnips so you dont disturb them during fall garden tilling..
> he said he would look for the markers and know where the turnips were.
> staying in farmers barns eating raw eggs and grain for the livestock.and steel a chicken when he could..
> i think the only medal he didnt get was the medal of honor..
> 
> chainsaw !!



A singer 45! Don't see them around much! I can't remember who all made them 45s?A lot of different places did.


----------



## tbone75

Just got a PM from a ghost! Cliffy !! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Just got a PM from a ghost! Cliffy !! LOL



I seen him on facebook at 1 o'clock at night  
He wouldnt talk to me though :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> He should have gotten that one also but many men were never recognized for their contribution to the cause due to no one being there to observe or witness their deeds. I knew so many of them, all gone now but not forgotten, at least not by me!!



And when WE are gone Jerry then what ?? 
a new history starts.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> A singer 45! Don't see them around much! I can't remember who all made them 45s?A lot of different places did.



Yup,made by singer sewing machine ! LOL !!
the little guy took it off a GI and a GI took it back,brot it home with me and traded it for a 1940 indian motorcycle i still have


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And when WE are gone Jerry then what ??
> a new history starts.



You and Jerry could write a book!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,made by singer sewing machine ! LOL !!
> the little guy took it off a GI and a GI took it back,brot it home with me and traded it for a 1940 indian motorcycle i still have



1940 Indian!! Got any pics?????


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> And when WE are gone Jerry then what ??
> a new history starts.



Basically,...there are very few of the younger generation that really knows what went on during the War, fewer still got to know any of the participants. My daughters certainly know and remember well what my dad, their grandfather told and taught them, they did not get to meet my uncles, they had passed before they were born but they know the verbal history of them all and hold the picts of them, in military uniform, dearly.


----------



## tbone75

I have a pic of my Great Great Uncle and his Brother from the Civil war and copies of there discharge papers.The originals are in the Court house in Arapaho Okla.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 1940 Indian!! Got any pics?????



Nothing on puter


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

[video=youtube;PNSzTN7rI5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNSzTN7rI5w&feature=related[/video]

You guys should listen to this band... Its one of my favorites now. I turn the volume all the way up and just JAM!  
This is one of there slower songs. 
Enjoy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have a pic of my Great Great Uncle and his Brother from the Civil war and copies of there discharge papers.The originals are in the Court house in Arapaho Okla.



Hold them close but inform one of your children what they are about and charge them with looking after the picts and documents into the future. My eldest daughter wants my albums that go back as far as the Tin Type era, great -great grandparents on up to present time.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nothing on puter



You could fix that! LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hold them close but inform one of your children what they are about and charge them with looking after the picts and documents into the future. My eldest daughter wants my albums that go back as far as the Tin Type era, great -great grandparents on up to present time.



And the part the burns me, is when you see these TV shows about pawn shops and people sell their uncle or whoever's jacket for $30. I don't understand why people don't want to hang onto things these days. All they see is $$$. I wished my parents would have kept more than they did.


----------



## sefh3

Just got the house back into one shape after the boys birthday party. He had a great time and I always enjoy socializing with family and friends.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> And the part the burns me, is when you see these TV shows about pawn shops and people sell their uncle or whoever's jacket for $30. I don't understand why people don't want to hang onto things these days. All they see is $$$. I wished my parents would have kept more than they did.



I agree fully,...to this day I still wear my uncles service jacket, he gave it to me one year before he passed, have his Lee Enfield MK I , my dads MK III and picts of them all during their time in the service as well as many of them after their discrarge. Also have things like my uncles Hardy split bamboo fly rod, matching reel and line with its original cardboard tube type rod case, his fly collection and tying gear. I will never part with these things but after I am gone , who knows.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Tired.. might hit the hay early?


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Tired.. might hit the hay early?



Puppy !!


----------



## tbone75

My Dad kept everything he had from his family.But Mom sold everything she had! dad didn't have much at all because of 2 houses burned to the ground when he was young.Mom saved almost nothing.That really gets to me!But what can I do?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Puppy !!


----------



## jimdad07

I am a big history fan, especially WWI+II. I was lucky enough to be raised around a lot of old timers and grew up listening to them. Also lucky enough to know my wife's 90 year old grandfather is sharp as a tack and still a strong man able to do his daily chores (his wife is the same age and even tougher, they both still deer hunt with us every year) is finally talking about his time from the beaches of Normandy all the way through the Europeon theater during the Battle of the Bulge. He has only started opening up about over the last couple of years. My FIL says he has told me more about it in the last two years than he heard his whole life. All of you guys who have been through it pretty amazing people, you have to be just to get through everyday life after seeing the things you guys saw.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Just got a PM from a ghost! Cliffy !! LOL



How's Cliffy these days? I haven't heard from him in a long time. I see Texas is getting some rain that they needed earlier this year.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> How's Cliffy these days? I haven't heard from him in a long time. I see Texas is getting some rain that they needed earlier this year.



Didn't say much.He is working on some knives. LOL Needed to know where to get some handle stuff.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Didn't say much.He is working on some knives. LOL Needed to know where to get some handle stuff.



Must be his new hobby, I think he switches up quite a bit. Good guy though, wish he'd pop in more often.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> I am a big history fan, especially WWI+II. I was lucky enough to be raised around a lot of old timers and grew up listening to them. Also lucky enough to know my wife's 90 year old grandfather is sharp as a tack and still a strong man able to do his daily chores (his wife is the same age and even tougher, they both still deer hunt with us every year) is finally talking about his time from the beaches of Normandy all the way through the Europeon theater during the Battle of the Bulge. He has only started opening up about over the last couple of years. My FIL says he has told me more about it in the last two years than he heard his whole life. All of you guys who have been through it pretty amazing people, you have to be just to get through everyday life after seeing the things you guys saw.



My wifes grandmother is 95 and still does everything on her own. She still burns wood. I now take care of all of her wood and stack it in the basement. If I leave a few pieces outside and not take them to the basement, she'll take my son and go get them with their wagons and bring them in. She now has a hearing aid but doesn't wear it. I couldn't tell you the last time she was at a doctors office.


----------



## tbone75

Got to go tuck the OL in.Back in a bit?? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I am a big history fan, especially WWI+II. I was lucky enough to be raised around a lot of old timers and grew up listening to them. Also lucky enough to know my wife's 90 year old grandfather is sharp as a tack and still a strong man able to do his daily chores (his wife is the same age and even tougher, they both still deer hunt with us every year) is finally talking about his time from the beaches of Normandy all the way through the Europeon theater during the Battle of the Bulge. He has only started opening up about over the last couple of years. My FIL says he has told me more about it in the last two years than he heard his whole life. All of you guys who have been through it pretty amazing people, you have to be just to get through everyday life after seeing the things you guys saw.



It was hard for me to get them to open up also, got more info from them at the "camp" once they had several strong belts of good old alchol in them, it would go from reminising to crying almost every time we got into it. None of them were ever the same after coming back from the "Great One".


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Got to go tuck the OL in.Back in a bit?? LOL



Your back would feel better if you weren't always trying to "tuck the OL in"....amateur.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> And when WE are gone Jerry then what ??
> a new history starts.



Not so fast. Digger expressed an interest in WWII so I introduced him to my two uncles that served in WWII. One of them (both are now 83, twins) kept a "ship's log" of his adventures on board his ship. Digger and I have looked through it several times. 

My oldest daughter (17) is VERY pro military and thanks veterans when she recognizes them as such. Each Memorial Day she distributes American Flag pins which she makes by hand. 

My youngest daughter (12) was asked to play "Taps" at the last Memorial Day service in Fayetteville, Arkansas for a Veterans assembly. She did so flawlessly and with honor.

I am doing everything I can to make sure my children know the importance of God, Family, and Country, in that order. I have told them several times of the sacrifices made by servicemen and civilians alike in WWII: how the women gave up stockings so they could be made into parachutes, how the whole country came together for a common cause without complaint, gasoline shortages, women entering the work force, on and on.

The generation of WWII was, in my opinion, truly our greatest generation. I hope our next generation can rise to the challenge when needed.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Your back would feel better if you weren't always trying to "tuck the OL in"....amateur.:hmm3grin2orange:



As much as he "tucks her in", I doubt he's an amateur. A little jealous are we?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> As much as he "tucks her in", I doubt he's an amateur. A little jealous are we?:hmm3grin2orange:



I don't try, I beg like a dog for days and wash the dishes :hmm3grin2orange:






















Maybe I am a little jealous.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to go beg some...things could be turning around, begging has been working more:hmm3grin2orange:

Have a good one guys.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> Not so fast. Digger expressed an interest in WWII so I introduced him to my two uncles that served in WWII. One of them (both are now 83, twins) kept a "ship's log" of his adventures on board his ship. Digger and I have looked through it several times.
> 
> My oldest daughter (17) is VERY pro military and thanks veterans when she recognizes them as such. Each Memorial Day she distributes American Flag pins which she makes by hand.
> 
> My youngest daughter (12) was asked to play "Taps" at the last Memorial Day service in Fayetteville, Arkansas for a Veterans assembly. She did so flawlessly and with honor.
> 
> I am doing everything I can to make sure my children know the importance of God, Family, and Country, in that order. I have told them several times of the sacrifices made by servicemen and civilians alike in WWII: how the women gave up stockings so they could be made into parachutes, how the whole country came together for a common cause without complaint, gasoline shortages, women entering the work force, on and on.
> 
> The generation of WWII was, in my opinion, truly our greatest generation. I hope our next generation can rise to the challenge when needed.



You ought to be pretty proud of your younguns. They sound like good kids.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it up, night all.


----------



## diggers_dad

Shhhhh....

If I were really mean I'd yell and wake up all the cats, but I like all of you too much to do that on a Monday.


----------



## dancan

I found the snooze button on the alarm , I left him out all night .


----------



## tbone75

Good morning slackers.Took one of them sleeping pills last night and got some sleep!


----------



## Cantdog

Morning John, Dan, glad you 2 got some sleep.....read up on you guys last night but was pretty beat from crawling through the inards of that Saab and din't have much to add.....still didn't get the timing cover off yet.....however the hold up is that snap ring..4 3/4" internal...on the hunt today for the correct tool..gotta take it out and put it back so if I can't find one to borrow I'll have to buy one....it's retained by 6 alum bosses and retains the oil pump in the timing cover, so simply prying and working it out is not going to be an option and making something (though could be done) was going to take a fair amount of time and effort ( enough to balance the cost of just buying a dedicated tool). Other than that she is ready to remove... all the bolts are out and everything removed or dissconnected so the day went well just not as far as I was hoping for. Parts list has been made and all parts not ordered yet but located and priced with shipping....gonna wait and see if I neeed and oil pump before ordering anyhing....also I have some opportunity to break or find something else I'll need.....but back to the "money" job this AM....

On the WWII disscussion......I had a cousin that was one of the few that actually survived the "Death March of Battan" and the subsequent imprisonment, sealed in the hold of a ship in Tokyo Harbor for 30 odd days with nothing to eat except galley trash and the occasional rat if you could catch one, hide it in your shirt so your "buddies" wouldn't kill you for it before you could eat it.....then finally to the prison camp on land......you know????? I don't ever remember him owning any Toyotas.......He and my father used to hang out and they went out to the camp on the island one time and it blew up a pretty good breeze so they couldn't get back and had to stay over until the following day..no problem really, they radioed in so the wives wouldn't worry and plenty of food and water always at the camp....but the ol' man said Don just paced the floor all night and the ol man didn't have the heart to growl at him for keeping him up....( like he would have anyone else!!)...he still didn't like the "captured" feeling even after 50yrs........Don never talked about it....but he did talk to the ol' man a little when they would go to camp and have a couple gin an waters.....the ol' man said Don always started sweating no matter how cold it was when he spoke of it. Don was a very quiet, nice man, raised 4 kids and was the post master in the town he grew up in all the rest of his life....


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> On the WWII disscussion......I had a cousin that was one of the few that actually survived the "Death March of Battan" and the subsequent imprisonment, sealed in the hold of a ship in Tokyo Harbor for 30 odd days with nothing to eat except galley trash and the occasional rat if you could catch one, hide it in your shirt so your "buddies" wouldn't kill you for it before you could eat it.....then finally to the prison camp on land......you know????? I don't ever remember him owning any Toyotas.......He and my father used to hang out and they went out to the camp on the island one time and it blew up a pretty good breeze so they couldn't get back and had to stay over until the following day..no problem really, they radioed in so the wives wouldn't worry and plenty of food and water always at the camp....but the ol' man said Don just paced the floor all night and the ol man didn't have the heart to growl at him for keeping him up....( like he would have anyone else!!)...he still didn't like the "captured" feeling even after 50yrs........Don never talked about it....but he did talk to the ol' man a little when they would go to camp and have a couple gin an waters.....the ol' man said Don always started sweating no matter how cold it was when he spoke of it. Don was a very quiet, nice man, raised 4 kids and was the post master in the town he grew up in all the rest of his life....



It's easy for us to forget how so many gave so much. I am thankful we had people who were willing to pay such a high price, and pray that such sacrifices are never needed again.



Good morning all!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning John, Dan, glad you 2 got some sleep.....read up on you guys last night but was pretty beat from crawling through the inards of that Saab and din't have much to add.....still didn't get the timing cover off yet.....however the hold up is that snap ring..4 3/4" internal...on the hunt today for the correct tool..gotta take it out and put it back so if I can't find one to borrow I'll have to buy one....it's retained by 6 alum bosses and retains the oil pump in the timing cover, so simply prying and working it out is not going to be an option and making something (though could be done) was going to take a fair amount of time and effort ( enough to balance the cost of just buying a dedicated tool). Other than that she is ready to remove... all the bolts are out and everything removed or dissconnected so the day went well just not as far as I was hoping for. Parts list has been made and all parts not ordered yet but located and priced with shipping....gonna wait and see if I neeed and oil pump before ordering anyhing....also I have some opportunity to break or find something else I'll need.....but back to the "money" job this AM....
> 
> On the WWII disscussion......I had a cousin that was one of the few that actually survived the "Death March of Battan" and the subsequent imprisonment, sealed in the hold of a ship in Tokyo Harbor for 30 odd days with nothing to eat except galley trash and the occasional rat if you could catch one, hide it in your shirt so your "buddies" wouldn't kill you for it before you could eat it.....then finally to the prison camp on land......you know????? I don't ever remember him owning any Toyotas.......He and my father used to hang out and they went out to the camp on the island one time and it blew up a pretty good breeze so they couldn't get back and had to stay over until the following day..no problem really, they radioed in so the wives wouldn't worry and plenty of food and water always at the camp....but the ol' man said Don just paced the floor all night and the ol man didn't have the heart to growl at him for keeping him up....( like he would have anyone else!!)...he still didn't like the "captured" feeling even after 50yrs........Don never talked about it....but he did talk to the ol' man a little when they would go to camp and have a couple gin an waters.....the ol' man said Don always started sweating no matter how cold it was when he spoke of it. Don was a very quiet, nice man, raised 4 kids and was the post master in the town he grew up in all the rest of his life....



I don't know how people can keep on going after something like that.Just amazing he could keep it together.My Uncle was over in the battle of the Bulge.He was up there a ways.Not sure what his rank was?But he was in charge of cleaning up the battle field after it was over.He sent back a few cases of guns.But only a couple made it back.He had a few rare guns!But he would never talk about it.Can't imagine what he seen.My FIL was a landing craft driver in Nam.He talks to me a little about it.My wife said she hears more about it now than she ever did growing up.Some reason he talks to me about it a little?His boat was shot all to hell so many times he said he lost count of how may different ones he had.Took a lot of years for him to be able to sleep very well.


----------



## tbone75

Robin there are a lot of auto parts stores around here that loan tools out.Maybe you can find something up there?


----------



## tbone75

Think I will put this little 025 together today.Then hope to start on the 021.Then the 180 LOL Sounds good on paper anyway? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I keep forgetting to ask! Marc did you ever get a chance to stop by that Efco dealer about the 134?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I keep forgetting to ask! Marc did you ever get a chance to stop by that Efco dealer about the 134?



Yes...and forgot the picture. I'll try to do that today or tomorrow. I forget stuff from time to time, have to be reminded. At least that's what the wife says. I think.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Think I will put this little 025 together today.Then hope to start on the 021.Then the 180 LOL Sounds good on paper anyway? LOL



Sounds like a good line up too.


----------



## tbone75

Just added a 356 Husky to my pile!Said it needs a top end?Already got one of them LOL It looks good in the pics ? We will find out soon enough! I passed on the 272 already have the 266XP to put together so just don't need it too. Still looking for a 120si ! LOL Lets see whats next? Bigger Husk? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just added a 356 Husky to my pile!Said it needs a top end?Already got one of them LOL It looks good in the pics ? We will find out soon enough! I passed on the 272 already have the 266XP to put together so just don't need it too. Still looking for a 120si ! LOL Lets see whats next? Bigger Husk? :hmm3grin2orange:



You got a piston for the 365 also ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You got a piston for the 365 also ??



Yep got a good piston and cylinder! I know I can put a 372 top end on it but already got this.372 would be better LOL Now if it was to get ported? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep got a good piston and cylinder! I know I can put a 372 top end on it but already got this.372 would be better LOL Now if it was to get ported? LOL



Ported ?? 
do you remember the picture i posted of a race ported 365 jug ?
the one with finger ports and all ??
it's available


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ported ??
> do you remember the picture i posted of a race ported 365 jug ?
> the one with finger ports and all ??
> it's available



:hmm3grin2orange: I remember that! But I don't need a race saw LOL Just a great running one!How would that jug do for me just cutting wood?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I remember that! But I don't need a race saw LOL Just a great running one!How would that jug do for me just cutting wood?



Prob not very well.
for racing or showing off.
maybe hold up,i dunno,be fun to try


----------



## roncoinc

*husky 181 SE saga*

Got the carb rebuilt on the 181..
got it to fire,could hardly pull it over,no decomp.
found 190 lbs comp !!
got blisters pulling !!
found it lost spark 
then found coil/pickup had wire broken off.
somebody already been in there and did a poor job,and covered it all with epoxy.
a little heat took care of the epoxy..so i got it cleaned up and ready to solder another wire on..
this is what i have to work with,what a mess.. when new wire is on i get to do the epoxy thing again..
then see about spark if i can pull it over !!


----------



## roncoinc

New wire soldered on.
think i will just bolt it in and see about spark before finishing it up.
found another contact i there i think was for kill switch..
i tapped off the main wire for kill and think that will work fine.






now to go down to the shop and try it


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ron i just shipped off my 181.. i rebuilt the carb, installed new Piston an rings, and new module. These saws are so simple to work on its not funny, the only flaw to them was the plastic oiler gear stripped out alot. 
The one i had was a strong runner, and about wore be out just to start it up! It only took 5 yanks to start it too  i got a good deal, and couldnt refuse it so i parted with it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Prob not very well.
> for racing or showing off.
> maybe hold up,i dunno,be fun to try



Want me to send you the saw to play with for a little while? LOL But I do get it back!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> New wire soldered on.
> think i will just bolt it in and see about spark before finishing it up.
> found another contact i there i think was for kill switch..
> i tapped off the main wire for kill and think that will work fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to go down to the shop and try it



Good luck! Soldering wires is one thing I am no good at! Not sure what I do wrong? Copper pipe is no problem! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a load of saws today! 3 MS180s 2 MS170s ?? Should have been 4 MS170s ? But I don't care one bit LOL One Echo 3000 parts saw. Also got my 32" Bar and a chain that is a little long LOL Plus my new grinder! Didn't get the 025 done yet.To busy playing with new stuff LOL


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron i just shipped off my 181.. i rebuilt the carb, installed new Piston an rings, and new module. These saws are so simple to work on its not funny, the only flaw to them was the plastic oiler gear stripped out alot.
> The one i had was a strong runner, and about wore be out just to start it up! It only took 5 yanks to start it too  i got a good deal, and couldnt refuse it so i parted with it.



Yeh,pretty hi compression without a comp release !!
i may need one of those thingy's in the pic if a cant get this one to hold together..
you got one ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,pretty hi compression without a comp release !!
> i may need one of those thingy's in the pic if a cant get this one to hold together..
> you got one ??



I dont have one  check with jay (sawgarage) i know hes got parts out the wazo for these saws

Just got done with shooting guns with my brother in law, had a time good. 
got some pics later


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Got a load of saws today! 3 MS180s 2 MS170s ?? Should have been 4 MS170s ? But I don't care one bit LOL One Echo 3000 parts saw. Also got my 32" Bar and a chain that is a little long LOL Plus my new grinder! Didn't get the 025 done yet.To busy playing with new stuff LOL



Nice bunch of new toys. Grinder looks good, too.


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> Nice bunch of new toys. Grinder looks good, too.



"Toys" is about right...........no real working tools in there, well that grinder looks like it stands a better chance of cutting something before any of those Stihl's.............:msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Want me to send you the saw to play with for a little while? LOL But I do get it back!! LOL



Dont you remember the 365 i ported and posted all pix here ??
i showed everything,go back and find it ,,if you cant i can repost,i think i have all the pix..


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> Got the carb rebuilt on the 181..
> got it to fire,could hardly pull it over,no decomp.
> found 190 lbs comp !!
> got blisters pulling !!
> found it lost spark
> then found coil/pickup had wire broken off.
> somebody already been in there and did a poor job,and covered it all with epoxy.
> a little heat took care of the epoxy..so i got it cleaned up and ready to solder another wire on..
> this is what i have to work with,what a mess.. when new wire is on i get to do the epoxy thing again..
> then see about spark if i can pull it over !!



I dunno, Ron. Seems like it would be safer if you passed that saw on to a younger guy in the area... :msp_rolleyes: 
I have nothing that big in my lineup. For you, that's a mid-range saw! :angel:


----------



## roncoinc

Had to resolder the wire on the 181 coil,old joint someone made didnt hold..
had to grind more into the coil 
resoldered the wire,now back to the shop and check for spark


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont you remember the 365 i ported and posted all pix here ??
> i showed everything,go back and find it ,,if you cant i can repost,i think i have all the pix..



I will go find that! I forgot you did that! LOL I better just do it! LOL If I screw it up I will get a 372 top end! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Well,no spark anymore from the 181 
think the coil has been had to much


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,no spark anymore from the 181
> think the coil has been had to much



Better go to the swap thread? I got nutin but little stihl turd parts LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> "Toys" is about right...........no real working tools in there, well that grinder looks like it stands a better chance of cutting something before any of those Stihl's.............:msp_tongue:



Like a leg?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Got a load of saws today! 3 MS180s 2 MS170s ?? Should have been 4 MS170s ? But I don't care one bit LOL One Echo 3000 parts saw. Also got my 32" Bar and a chain that is a little long LOL Plus my new grinder! Didn't get the 025 done yet.To busy playing with new stuff LOL



i'm thinking that's a fairly good haul. specially the echo and the grinder.


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> I dunno, Ron. Seems like it would be safer if you passed that saw on to a younger guy in the area... :msp_rolleyes:
> I have nothing that big in my lineup. For you, that's a mid-range saw! :angel:



Needs the coil/pickup.
wouldnt take much tho to get me to part with it..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got a load of saws today! 3 MS180s 2 MS170s ?? Should have been 4 MS170s ? But I don't care one bit LOL One Echo 3000 parts saw. Also got my 32" Bar and a chain that is a little long LOL Plus my new grinder! Didn't get the 025 done yet.To busy playing with new stuff LOL



That looks like a northern tool grinder ??
if it is good deal,a little tunning and a coiple mods and it a good grinder.


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry's right.......
after trying to pull over that 181 and getting blisters i guess i just cant handle a big saw 
at least one without a decomp !!
back to the little saws for me


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That looks like a northern tool grinder ??
> if it is good deal,a little tunning and a coiple mods and it a good grinder.



Yep Northern tool.Now to figger out how to work it? LOL Put a chain on it and started playing.Seems to be good?


----------



## tbone75

Got 2 good motors out of that pile.The Echo and one of the 170/180 saws.Not sure what it is yet?Got to tear it apart.I was hoping for a good 180 piston.Struck out LOL Got the crank i need for another one I have! 2 of them are froze up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry's right.......
> after trying to pull over that 181 and getting blisters i guess i just cant handle a big saw
> at least one without a decomp !!
> back to the little saws for me



Huskys have poor starter mechanisms for high compression saws, they pull over harder, takes more effort, than the same cc size saw in the Stihl lineup. John`s 064/066 will pull over easier due to the bigger diameter rope spool and pawl setup on the flywheel. The Huskys really need the decomp.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Huskys have poor starter mechanisms for high compression saws, they pull over harder, takes more effort, than the same cc size saw in the Stihl lineup. John`s 064/066 will pull over easier due to the bigger diameter rope spool and pawl setup on the flywheel. The Huskys really need the decomp.



I started up my 066 today.. and it about ripped my hand off! :help: 

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
I got some pictures and videos for ya guys.
1st video is of the WT that John sent me, It runs out pretty good. I took it for reference on the before and after port work. 
The second one is of the 51 husky I got a couple weeks ago  
Should be another 10 min or so?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Got 2 good motors out of that pile.The Echo and one of the 170/180 saws.Not sure what it is yet?Got to tear it apart.I was hoping for a good 180 piston.Struck out LOL Got the crank i need for another one I have! 2 of them are froze up.



I picked up a "junk" Stihl 017 last week. It was missing the carb and a couple of other small pieces. When I got the starter working I checked the compression. 170 psi!! I found a fully adjustable Walbro to put on it as well the other pieces and got it started earlier today. I need to tune it - I modded the muffler before I put it back together.

Sometimes those junk finds can be great!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I started up my 066 today.. and it about ripped my hand off! :help:
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> I got some pictures and videos for ya guys.
> 1st video is of the WT that John sent me, It runs out pretty good. I took it for reference on the before and after port work.
> The second one is of the 51 husky I got a couple weeks ago
> Should be another 10 min or so?



Where is your ignition timing set at?


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> I picked up a "junk" Stihl 017 last week. It was missing the carb and a couple of other small pieces. When I got the starter working I checked the compression. 170 psi!! I found a fully adjustable Walbro to put on it as well the other pieces and got it started earlier today. I need to tune it - I modded the muffler before I put it back together.
> 
> Sometimes those junk finds can be great!



A brand new Husky 266 XP found out curbside on garbage day is a great find in my books.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Huskys have poor starter mechanisms for high compression saws, they pull over harder, takes more effort, than the same cc size saw in the Stihl lineup. John`s 064/066 will pull over easier due to the bigger diameter rope spool and pawl setup on the flywheel. The Huskys really need the decomp.



Awwwwww,,,, your just trying to make me feel better..
so your saying if i'm a wimp i should get a steel ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where is your ignition timing set at?



:bulgy-eyes:

Not even sure how to check? 

Anyone interested in a husky 51, or a Stihl 028? Orrr both? Giving everyone here dibs first, before I take it to the swap thread.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

[video=youtube;SxuafC6deOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxuafC6deOI&feature=youtu.be[/video]

Johns WT. I love the small B&C :msp_thumbup:

I got new shoes yesterday, iv never been much on wearing shoes but these are actually pretty nice. Wearing boots all the time has been doing a number on my back, and when I stand for awhile it really starts to hurt it. So I got these shock absorbing shoes, and they work pretty great! :biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Awwwwww,,,, your just trying to make me feel better..
> so your saying if i'm a wimp i should get a steel ??



Yep,..all us wimps run Steels.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :bulgy-eyes:
> 
> Not even sure how to check?
> 
> Anyone interested in a husky 51, or a Stihl 028? Orrr both? Giving everyone here dibs first, before I take it to the swap thread.



Stock,..with the key still in place on the crank.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> A brand new Husky 266 XP found out curbside on garbage day is a great find in my books.



WAIT A MINIT !!! when somebody drops one off in the shop you P&M no end !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..all us wimps run Steels.....LOL



Between you and Dan walmart probly dont have any pink jammies with feets left in stock !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stock,..with the key still in place on the crank.



Its stock? lol 
So it should be whatever stock is.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Between you and Dan walmart probly dont have any pink jammies with feets left in stock !!



My walmart does? I have a couple of them!!! :msp_rolleyes:

[video=youtube;i-n0Ota9lMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-n0Ota9lMk&feature=youtu.be[/video]
Husky 51, the chain could use a touch up. 

Also this is Oak.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Its stock? lol
> So it should be whatever stock is.



They can actually vary quite a bit in the stock position, I have seen them fire from 20 deg to 33deg BTDC due to internal differences in the firing sensor. I check them with a induction timing light if the tend to bite me when starting. I advanced John`s timing to 30 deg BTDC. It only bites once in a while...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> They can actually vary quite a bit in the stock position, I have seen them fire from 20 deg to 33deg BTDC due to internal differences in the firing sensor. I check them with a induction timing light if the tend to bite me when starting. I advanced John`s timing to 30 deg BTDC. It only bites once in a while...LOL



Ill look into it.
Thanks Jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> WAIT A MINIT !!! when somebody drops one off in the shop you P&M no end !!



Yeah,....but I keep it out in a separate storage shed, unheated and well ventilated you know. I only run it once,..and I did not inhale while running it.......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Between you and Dan walmart probly dont have any pink jammies with feets left in stock !!



We gots them all, none left for them dumb orange saw guys.....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Where'd you pansies go? 

trying on your pink Pj's I bet!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Where'd you pansies go?
> 
> trying on your pink Pj's I bet!



Got mine on but was Skypeing with my daughter, she is attending the DAVOS meeting in Switzerland.


----------



## jimdad07

Just got in from the shop, Mary and I have been having a romantical night out there with the video baby monitor watching the sleeping kids. She was tearing down a 650evl and I was trying to work on my intakes on Frankensaw. Dang it's going slow with hand files and a dremel, but I am finally getting one side of the transfers ground out. This jug has the transfers open in two sections running up the side of the cylinder, I am removing the middle section out of the transfer to give it more volume to top of the jug. Very curious to see how this works out. I am going all out on this saw because if it doesn't work I won't cry myself to sleep over it, strictly for research purposes. If it does work out, this saw is going to be a friggin animal.


----------



## jimdad07

Have a good night everybody. Time for me to hit the sack.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Have a good night everybody. Time for me to hit the sack.



Night, Jim.


----------



## tbone75

Fell asleep about 8:30? Now I am back up!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Fell asleep about 8:30? Now I am back up!



No sleep for you the rest of the night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well now its time for me to pack it up, night all.


----------



## dancan

The alarm cat went off at 2am , now he's throwin' rocks at the window so I'll let him in .


----------



## greendohn

*Mm on cs306 !!*

reading up on saw mods has had me curious. 

since i graduated to a 2171, i find myself running my brush saw more than i used to. and i've wondered if i couldn't get a little more "punch" outta that little 30cc saw. so i pulled the screen out of the muffler and popped the limiters out of the carb adjustments.

after surgery on this unit i took it out to an 8" piece of hedge apple(osage) and put it to task. my old pal, Pat, tuned the carb while i had it "under load" and i seem to have gained quite a bit of power over the factory settings. it seems to start and run at idle as well as WOT just as it always has. just a little more "punch" in the top end. 
(Pat is a factory trained atv,jet ski,snow sled mecachnic, been doing it for stealerships for 15 years or so with continued training/updates and knows his way around street bikes, boats and automobiles and such also).

i'm gonna run it some today and give it a full work out to confirm that all is well. you guys have any input/advise/comments/suggestions..... criticisms ??? 

could i drill a couple holes in the muffler, re-tune the carb, and get even more outta this unit?? or should i leave it alone??

I would have NEVER even considered this saw modifying "experiment" if'n YOU GUYS hadn't gotten me to thinkin' about it. but it is kinda fun. :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

greendohn said:


> reading up on saw mods has had me curious.
> 
> since i graduated to a 2171, i find myself running my brush saw more than i used to. and i've wondered if i couldn't get a little more "punch" outta that little 30cc saw. so i pulled the screen out of the muffler and popped the limiters out of the carb adjustments.
> 
> after surgery on this unit i took it out to an 8" piece of hedge apple(osage) and put it to task. my old pal, Pat, tuned the carb while i had it "under load" and i seem to have gained quite a bit of power over the factory settings. it seems to start and run at idle as well as WOT just as it always has. just a little more "punch" in the top end.
> (Pat is a factory trained atv,jet ski,snow sled mecachnic, been doing it for stealerships for 15 years or so with continued training/updates and knows his way around street bikes, boats and automobiles and such also).
> 
> i'm gonna run it some today and give it a full work out to confirm that all is well. you guys have any input/advise/comments/suggestions..... criticisms ???
> 
> could i drill a couple holes in the muffler, re-tune the carb, and get even more outta this unit?? or should i leave it alone??
> 
> I would have NEVER even considered this saw modifying "experiment" if'n YOU GUYS hadn't gotten me to thinkin' about it. but it is kinda fun. :msp_w00t:



Depends on what the " brush " saw is ?


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> No sleep for you the rest of the night.



Yep, that's the way it works for me.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Depends on what the " brush " saw is ?



I think he's talking about an Echo CS 306, that's what his first post was titled. If that's the case, all of the Echos I've seen (not all that many) have had very restrictive mufflers. So the answer from me would be: read up on modifying the muffler, if it's a two piece disassemble and make modifications as needed. Don't exceed 85-90% of the size of the exhaust port, it needs some back pressure to work correctly. 

Most importantly, remove the muffler before you modify it and be SURE you remove all the little bits and pieces when you finish. Don't take a chance on dropping debris into the exhaust port and ruining a cylinder. 

Don't do a hack job. Take some time, read up, do it right. You've started in the right direction by asking first.

dd


----------



## tbone75

Hows everyone today?Got to do that 100 mile back Dr. trip this afternoon. Won't get much done today.Did get some sleep after I took one of them pills about 3am.


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> I think he's talking about an Echo CS 306, that's what his first post was titled. If that's the case, all of the Echos I've seen (not all that many) have had very restrictive mufflers. So the answer from me would be: read up on modifying the muffler, if it's a two piece disassemble and make modifications as needed. Don't exceed 85-90% of the size of the exhaust port, it needs some back pressure to work correctly.
> 
> Most importantly, remove the muffler before you modify it and be SURE you remove all the little bits and pieces when you finish. Don't take a chance on dropping debris into the exhaust port and ruining a cylinder.
> 
> Don't do a hack job. Take some time, read up, do it right. You've started in the right direction by asking first.
> 
> dd



Aha,,i missed the header 
a muffler that comes apart is an easy job..


----------



## tbone75

My chain tools will be here today.Now to find a place to bolt them down?My little shop is kind of full! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My chain tools will be here today.Now to find a place to bolt them down?My little shop is kind of full! LOL



When you mount the breaker make sure the handle can swing all the way down.
same with the spinner.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas, morning! 
Posted a thread up of johns wt im gonna port, many hobbies talked me into it on facebook. 
I planned on working on it all day today, but my dad came an woke me up and told me to get dressed :bang: were at the lumber yard now getting supplies to jack up my sisters house.. so im gonna have to put the wt till tonight.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> My chain tools will be here today.Now to find a place to bolt them down?My little shop is kind of full! LOL



Sounds like ya need my addy  
I got that 350 p&c back on, you did some great port work on it! My dad is gonna be using it more then me, he loved the little saw and think he'll like it better now!  
think hes getting to old for the 66, and 76 lol! My brother in law had a day off yesterday, i had him help me put back together the 2150 frankensaw, then he told me he wanted a saw that he can use if he ever needs to, so im gonna have to get a saw for him. Think i got onne?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas, morning!
> ... were at the lumber yard now getting supplies to jack up my sisters house...



so yall moving her house to somewhere else? or just raising it? or leveling it? sounds fun. pix or it didn't happen.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> When you mount the breaker make sure the handle can swing all the way down.
> same with the spinner.



OK I am going to move some things around? LOL I need a bigger shop!! Or better yet another shop!One for saw stuff and one for everything else!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sounds like ya need my addy
> I got that 350 p&c back on, you did some great port work on it! My dad is gonna be using it more then me, he loved the little saw and think he'll like it better now!
> think hes getting to old for the 66, and 76 lol! My brother in law had a day off yesterday, i had him help me put back together the 2150 frankensaw, then he told me he wanted a saw that he can use if he ever needs to, so im gonna have to get a saw for him. Think i got onne?



Nope you don't have any more Huskys ! otstir:


----------



## tbone75

Its lunch time slackers! I seem to be leaving a slime trail today LOL Just got started on the 025 and my Brother shows up.He wanted to know if I want a part time job! LOL 1000 Hrs. a year working fort the State oil and gas well inspecting.They want anyone that knows something about oil wells.Said he could get me hired any time I like?16 or 17 an hr. just to go ride around in a truck and do paper work.As long as I put in 1000 hrs. a year it don't matter when I work.Not sure S.S. would like that could take away what I get now?May check into that?Sounds like a very easy job LOL He is up for a supervisor job right now.Hes been there over 25 yrs. I think he just wants me to go back to work because I retired before he did LOL Hes a year and a half older then me. I told him some days I could do it others I can't? Not likely I will do it?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Its lunch time slackers! I seem to be leaving a slime trail today LOL Just got started on the 025 and my Brother shows up.He wanted to know if I want a part time job! LOL 1000 Hrs. a year working fort the State oil and gas well inspecting.They want anyone that knows something about oil wells.Said he could get me hired any time I like?16 or 17 an hr. just to go ride around in a truck and do paper work.As long as I put in 1000 hrs. a year it don't matter when I work.Not sure S.S. would like that could take away what I get now?May check into that?Sounds like a very easy job LOL He is up for a supervisor job right now.Hes been there over 25 yrs. I think he just wants me to go back to work because I retired before he did LOL Hes a year and a half older then me. I told him some days I could do it others I can't? Not likely I will do it?



at least check into the ss and seriously consider taking him up on it. i'm not sure, and am prolly wrong, but i don't think it will cut into your ss. after couple months of duff-sitting you'll be ready to get out of the house. plus, windshield time is always attractive. lot of good reasons to check it out before you decide not to do it. any chance of retiring from that job too? double or triple dipping?


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> at least check into the ss and seriously consider taking him up on it. i'm not sure, and am prolly wrong, but i don't think it will cut into your ss. after couple months of duff-sitting you'll be ready to get out of the house. plus, windshield time is always attractive. lot of good reasons to check it out before you decide not to do it. any chance of retiring from that job too? double or triple dipping?



Its worth checking into? I could put another 10 years in there and retire again LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jerrycmorrow said:


> so yall moving her house to somewhere else? or just raising it? or leveling it? sounds fun. pix or it didn't happen.



Ahh man! Lol ill try toget some pictures its pretty dark under the house. Were just raising the house where it was poorley supported when they built the house, its off wack by a quite a bit! Were talking maybe an inch!  







tbone75 said:


> Its lunch time slackers! I seem to be leaving a slime trail today LOL Just got started on the 025 and my Brother shows up.He wanted to know if I want a part time job! LOL 1000 Hrs. a year working fort the State oil and gas well inspecting.They want anyone that knows something about oil wells.Said he could get me hired any time I like?16 or 17 an hr. just to go ride around in a truck and do paper work.As long as I put in 1000 hrs. a year it don't matter when I work.Not sure S.S. would like that could take away what I get now?May check into that?Sounds like a very easy job LOL He is up for a supervisor job right now.Hes been there over 25 yrs. I think he just wants me to go back to work because I retired before he did LOL Hes a year and a half older then me. I told him some days I could do it others I can't? Not likely I will do it?



John, that doesnt sound like a bad deal! I think you can make a certain amount of money before ss starts to stick there nose into things. If your going to take the job, and i was you id test it out for a couple days and see if your back will actually take it? Just a thought


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Its worth checking into? I could put another 10 years in there and retire again LOL



that's what i'm screaming


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ahh man! Lol ill try toget some pictures its pretty dark under the house. Were just raising the house where it was poorley supported when they built the house, its off wack by a quite a bit! Were talking maybe an inch!



are you on soft ground? are you placing new footings?


----------



## tbone75

The last day of Jan. and its almost 60 outside! I like it but its going to play hell on my fruit trees and roses!! Dang things think its spring already!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The last day of Jan. and its almost 60 outside! I like it but its going to play hell on my fruit trees and roses!! Dang things think its spring already!



So wheres the chain tools ??

couldnt work on any saws today,blisters from pulling on that 181 !!
i know where i used to work has a coil/pickup for it if he will let me go down into the pile and pull it out..


----------



## diggers_dad

John: That well inspection job sounds like it would be great for you, if your back can handle it. I'd love to fall into something like that.

Ron: Too bad about those fingers...you wouldn't have blisters if you used a Stihl. I know I'm asking for trouble here, but this is the fight thread.

Jerry: Has that box made it yet?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So wheres the chain tools ??
> 
> couldnt work on any saws today,blisters from pulling on that 181 !!
> i know where i used to work has a coil/pickup for it if he will let me go down into the pile and pull it out..



There here! I will go unpack and take some pics.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Here is about the only pic i could get for now, ill try an get another later, its real muddy and dont wanna take my phone down there. 
The board to the bottom of the pic is the new brace beam were putting up, 3 2x6's liquid nailed and screwed together then one other sitting flat on top of them. 
Jacked up the floor joists, then packed down the soil where im gonna put new 4x4 vertical supports. Cinderblocks under the 4x4s and snuggly fit into place.. hope that made sence?  

I still have alittle work to do it, and iv been on my knees all day, i hope thr paiin in my knees will subside so i can work on that WT tonight


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> couldnt work on any saws today,blisters from pulling on that 181 !!



Maybe it's sacrilege to ask, but is there ever a time when you consider adding a thicker base gasket to knock the compression down to less painful levels?


----------



## tbone75

Chain tool pics!Got all this stuff in the deal.Its going to fun sorting!!


----------



## tbone75

Saw of the day ! LOL Said low compression but don't feel like it? Check it out later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> John: That well inspection job sounds like it would be great for you, if your back can handle it. I'd love to fall into something like that.
> 
> Ron: Too bad about those fingers...you wouldn't have blisters if you used a Stihl. I know I'm asking for trouble here, but this is the fight thread.
> 
> Jerry: Has that box made it yet?



No sign of it yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Chain tool pics!Got all this stuff in the deal.Its going to fun sorting!!



Good haul, lotsa stuff in that bunch.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Here is about the only pic i could get for now, ill try an get another later, its real muddy and dont wanna take my phone down there.
> The board to the bottom of the pic is the new brace beam were putting up, 3 2x6's liquid nailed and screwed together then one other sitting flat on top of them.
> Jacked up the floor joists, then packed down the soil where im gonna put new 4x4 vertical supports. Cinderblocks under the 4x4s and snuggly fit into place.. hope that made sence?
> 
> I still have alittle work to do it, and iv been on my knees all day, i hope thr paiin in my knees will subside so i can work on that WT tonight



made perfect sense. 
maybe telling you something you already know, excuse me if you do. 
the bigger the surface against the ground the better. will spread the load out more. for instance, if your load is 1000# (i know its MUCH heavier than that) and your block is 0.9 sq.in. (typical concrete block) then your loading on the ground will be 1111 psi. if you use two blocks with even distribution of weight, 1.8 sq.in., your ground loading will be 556 psi. might think about a couple of the blocks side-by-side on the ground with a pressure-treated 2x4 to distribute the load over the two blocks (4x4 would be even better since its stiffer) on top of the blocks and under the vertical support. may not need that but i always try to make my repairs bomb-proof so i dont have to do it again. might keep you from having to redo in a few years. i always hate it when the original builder cheaps out and the buyer has to fix it. just sayin. your doing fine, go forth and conquer


----------



## diggers_dad

Mill_wannabe said:


> Maybe it's sacrilege to ask, but is there ever a time when you consider adding a thicker base gasket to knock the compression down to less painful levels?



It's not sacrilege to ask. The answer is simple: send the saw to me and I'll send it back when I finish "lowering the compression"...in a couple of years...or longer...

Seriously. I have no idea. I have 170 + Shindaiwa 757 that is a beast to start. I try to always remember to set the piston at TDC before I pull to minimize the pain. 

I'd *love* to have a saw with compression so high I would need to think about lowering it!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Chain tool pics!Got all this stuff in the deal.Its going to fun sorting!!



man you did good.


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> John: That well inspection job sounds like it would be great for you, if your back can handle it. I'd love to fall into something like that.
> 
> Ron: Too bad about those fingers...you wouldn't have blisters if you used a Stihl. I know I'm asking for trouble here, but this is the fight thread.
> 
> Jerry: Has that box made it yet?



Like Jerry said,stihl's are for wimps !!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Chain tool pics!Got all this stuff in the deal.Its going to fun sorting!!





tbone75 said:


> Saw of the day ! LOL Said low compression but don't feel like it? Check it out later.



Very nice. Looks like you have good stuff all the way around!


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Maybe it's sacrilege to ask, but is there ever a time when you consider adding a thicker base gasket to knock the compression down to less painful levels?



Wil put one of thos snomobile bid "D" handles on it


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Like Jerry said,stihl's are for wimps !!



If you're gonna be that way, I'll take my bunny slippers and go to the WT thread!

Did Jerry really say that? I must have missed that one or mentally blocked it when I saw it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cinderblocks are not worth diddley squat ,under 4X4 support colums with 300 lbs. loading on each one. You need a solid base block against the ground of at least 16 X 16" and a minimum of 2" thick, reinforced concrete. Then add two 16" cinderblocks sitting side by side on top of the base block with a 2" thick piece of solid wood laying flat on top of the cinderblocks, the 4 X 4 posts can then sit on top of this and it will provide sufficient bearing for 800 lbs static loading per post.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cinderblocks are not worth diddley squat ,under 4X4 support colums with 300 lbs. loading on each one. You need a solid base block against the ground of at least 16 X 16" and a minimum of 2" thick, reinforced concrete. Then add two 16" cinderblocks sitting side by side on top of the base block with a 2" thick piece of solid wood laying flat on top of the cinderblocks, the 4 X 4 posts can then sit on top of this and it will provide sufficient bearing for 800 lbs static loading per post.



i totally agree. was just assuming he already had the materials and was wanting to get out from under the house. also why i suggested a 2x4 or a 4x4 on top of the blocks. personally i hate cinder blocks for load bearing; just one of my peaves. best yet would be a dug footing with reinforced concrete. still, i like yours better than mine.


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Maybe it's sacrilege to ask, but is there ever a time when you consider adding a thicker base gasket to knock the compression down to less painful levels?



Maybe you should have made me a cash offer this morning,may have been picking it up on the way home !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> It's not sacrilege to ask. The answer is simple: send the saw to me and I'll send it back when I finish "lowering the compression"...in a couple of years...or longer...
> 
> Seriously. I have no idea. I have 170 + Shindaiwa 757 that is a beast to start. I try to always remember to set the piston at TDC before I pull to minimize the pain.
> 
> I'd *love* to have a saw with compression so high I would need to think about lowering it!!



LOL,..I think you would change your mind pretty fast after several busted/skinned knuckles, pullcords ripped from your tightly clenched fists and several broken pull cords of the 6 mil braded nylon type.


----------



## roncoinc

For John..


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> i totally agree. was just assuming he already had the materials and was wanting to get out from under the house. also why i suggested a 2x4 or a 4x4 on top of the blocks. personally i hate cinder blocks for load bearing; just one of my peaves. best yet would be a dug footing with reinforced concrete. still, i like yours better than mine.



I agree, a dug footing and 8" of poured concrete is our bare minimum up here for a stationary building. We set up portable buildings on blocking like I posted about, I have set up several hundred portable buildings all over Canada including the high Artic and used more cinderblocks than I care to think about, don`t really like cinderblocks but sometimes they are a necessary "evil"


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Saw of the day ! LOL Said low compression but don't feel like it? Check it out later.



I had to "Like" that orange brick so I could "Unlike" it .
We should just have an "Unlike" button .

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

Good Afternoon/ Evening Gentlemen, John, and Marc (aka Little Bunny FooFoo).


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..I think you would change your mind pretty fast after several busted/skinned knuckles, pullcords ripped from your tightly clenched fists and several broken pull cords of the 6 mil braded nylon type.



Well, when you put it like that it doesn't sound quite so fun. Still, I just want to try it....



dancan said:


> I had to "Like" that orange brick so I could "Unlike" it .
> We should just have an "Unlike" button .
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Your wit is particularly sharp tonight. Well said!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Well, when you put it like that it doesn't sound quite so fun. Still, I just want to try it....
> 
> 
> 
> Your wit is particularly sharp tonight. Well said!!



If you lived closer you could try out some of mine,......now wait a minute,....maybee not, never liked a lot of blue air........LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

From now on we will know John, AKA the "chain man".....LOL


----------



## greendohn

diggers_dad said:


> I think he's talking about an Echo CS 306, that's what his first post was titled. If that's the case, all of the Echos I've seen (not all that many) have had very restrictive mufflers. So the answer from me would be: read up on modifying the muffler, if it's a two piece disassemble and make modifications as needed. Don't exceed 85-90% of the size of the exhaust port, it needs some back pressure to work correctly.
> 
> Most importantly, remove the muffler before you modify it and be SURE you remove all the little bits and pieces when you finish. Don't take a chance on dropping debris into the exhaust port and ruining a cylinder.
> 
> Don't do a hack job. Take some time, read up, do it right. You've started in the right direction by asking first.
> 
> dd[/QUOTE
> 
> Your correct. I'm fooling around with an Echo CS306.(30cc's) Thanks for the comment.
> 
> We are on the same page w/the removal and cleanliness before re-assembly. Pat, the guy helping on this, is NO SLOUCH.
> No "barnyard-shade-tree-half-steppin'" business goes on in his shop.
> 
> Ran the saw out today for a couple tanks of fuel and I'm sure it's not my imagination when I say this little saw has more top end "punch" !!!! Great for cleaning up brush and limbs up to 10" or so, it's time for the ol' 2171 w/anything bigger.
> 
> gonna leave it alone and run it with just screen removed from the muffler for now.


----------



## dancan

John Chain King , aka King Chain young grasshopper .


----------



## roncoinc

Braccioli for supper using the knives and forks John did for me


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> John Chain King , aka King Chain young grasshopper .



That would work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Braccioli for supper using the knives and forks John did for me



Did a Husky drop that on your plate...:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did a Husky drop that on your plate...:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:



That's super funny, but unfortunately Stihl is the only brand with an S an H an I, and a T in the name...........huh? That stinks......................LOL!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> That's super funny, but unfortunately Stihl is the only brand with an S an H an I, and a T in the name...........huh? That stinks......................LOL!!!!!



I think that only a Husky is capable of dropping that "load"......LOL:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## greendohn

pioneerguy600 said:


> Basically,...there are very few of the younger generation that really knows what went on during the War, fewer still got to know any of the participants. My daughters certainly know and remember well what my dad, their grandfather told and taught them, they did not get to meet my uncles, they had passed before they were born but they know the verbal history of them all and hold the picts of them, in military uniform, dearly.



My father was a POW in WWII. He was taken in the European theater, by the Germans. He died when I was pretty young, and a few of my uncles served as well. I'm surprised the guys my age,45, and younger have no idea about our county's military history. One of the Sargents i served with, my squad daddy, instilled on me the importance of reading up on our county's history, and having an understanding of it.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did a Husky drop that on your plate...:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:



WOW !!! and i thot YOU if anybody would know good food 
or are you just beeing meen ??



thats not an easy dish to make..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> WOW !!! and i thot YOU if anybody would know good food
> or are you just beeing meen ??
> 
> 
> 
> thats not an easy dish to make..



I hope you had it all eaten up before you read that post.....LOL:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> That's super funny, but unfortunately Stihl is the only brand with an S an H an I, and a T in the name...........huh? That stinks......................LOL!!!!!



And the "L" is for loser ??


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> I agree, a dug footing and 8" of poured concrete is our bare minimum up here for a stationary building. We set up portable buildings on blocking like I posted about, I have set up several hundred portable buildings all over Canada including the high Artic and used more cinderblocks than I care to think about, don`t really like cinderblocks but sometimes they are a necessary "evil"



it just occurred to me that jacob said it was wet under the house. that's NEVER good and could be a major contributor to the settling of the house. need to divert the drainage around the house and keep the crawl space nice and dry. all soils, except sandy soils, loose their cohesion and strength when wet. the few portable buildings i did were set on concrete blocks which were set on screenings. we undercut the location a couple of feet, spread out the screenings to the design grade, and flooded the hole with water. the water settled the screenings to where you could drive a concrete truck on it. no compactor, just water. man, that stuff gets dense once the water goes through.


----------



## tbone75

You guys are yaking up a storm tonight! LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

chain king - isn't that a city in china?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Braccioli for supper using the knives and forks John did for me





tbone75 said:


> You guys are yaking up a storm tonight! LOL



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> chain king - isn't that a city in china?



They just about own us now!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Wish i would of got more pictures, the house sits on a huge hill like a quarter mile from the missisippi river. The drainage on it sucks, and was built in the early 1900's alot of the foundation is built of stone. The crawlspace is weird, you first enter into and the cieling is maybe 5ft, they have the heater,a/c in there, and hot water heater down there the majority of the plumbing and duct work is in the 5ft part. They didnt dig out the whole crawl space so the reat of the crawl space is 3ft tall maybe. 
Sorry if it didnt make sence, knees are killing me and gonna try and rest so i can go work on the WT, at least get the p&c off then i can sit down inside and work on it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Braccioli for supper using the knives and forks John did for me



Braccioli gives me some nasty gas!!! :fart::bad_smelly:


----------



## roncoinc

Ack,Ugh,!,oh no !!..
aint coming in the house OR shop !!! 
i hope it is water proof because it it staying outside !!
four year old ms280 keeps locking up,maybe the melting snow free it up ??
if it wasnt from the guy that gives me all the seafood it wouldnt even have a place on the deck to live !!
i have to give it a look at but already got him talked into a husky or a dolmar 
if this thing needs a top end it is junk as far as i'm concerned !


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> it just occurred to me that jacob said it was wet under the house. that's NEVER good and could be a major contributor to the settling of the house. need to divert the drainage around the house and keep the crawl space nice and dry. all soils, except sandy soils, loose their cohesion and strength when wet. the few portable buildings i did were set on concrete blocks which were set on screenings. we undercut the location a couple of feet, spread out the screenings to the design grade, and flooded the hole with water. the water settled the screenings to where you could drive a concrete truck on it. no compactor, just water. man, that stuff gets dense once the water goes through.



We use crusher dust, the fines that come out of crushing rock to make different grades of gravel. The crusher dust is fines from talcum powder size up to 1/4" , that stuff settled with water is about as dense as concrete. In N.S. we have a layer just under the top soil we call "hard pan", it is naturally as hard as concrete. If we scrape off the overburden of top soil/deleterious materials we can set about anything on the "hard pan' and it will never sink.


----------



## tbone75

The knife and fork look good! LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> We use crusher dust, the fines that come out of crushing rock to make different grades of gravel. The crusher dust is fines from talcum powder size up to 1/4" , that stuff settled with water is about as dense as concrete. In N.S. we have a layer just under the top soil we call "hard pan", it is naturally as hard as concrete. If we scrape off the overburden of top soil/deleterious materials we can set about anything on the "hard pan' and it will never sink.



screenings = crusher dust = good stuff


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Braccioli gives me some nasty gas!!! :fart::bad_smelly:



STEAK gives you gas ??????????????????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ack,Ugh,!,oh no !!..
> aint coming in the house OR shop !!!
> i hope it is water proof because it it staying outside !!
> four year old ms280 keeps locking up,maybe the melting snow free it up ??
> if it wasnt from the guy that gives me all the seafood it wouldnt even have a place on the deck to live !!
> i have to give it a look at but already got him talked into a husky or a dolmar
> if this thing needs a top end it is junk as far as i'm concerned !



Just send it down to me Ron! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ack,Ugh,!,oh no !!..
> aint coming in the house OR shop !!!
> i hope it is water proof because it it staying outside !!
> four year old ms280 keeps locking up,maybe the melting snow free it up ??
> if it wasnt from the guy that gives me all the seafood it wouldnt even have a place on the deck to live !!
> i have to give it a look at but already got him talked into a husky or a dolmar
> if this thing needs a top end it is junk as far as i'm concerned !




Send it to me,...I have one for it. We can work out the details.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> Ack,Ugh,!,oh no !!..
> aint coming in the house OR shop !!!
> i hope it is water proof because it it staying outside !!
> four year old ms280 keeps locking up,maybe the melting snow free it up ??
> if it wasnt from the guy that gives me all the seafood it wouldnt even have a place on the deck to live !!
> i have to give it a look at but already got him talked into a husky or a dolmar
> if this thing needs a top end it is junk as far as i'm concerned !



Just let me know which trash can you throw it in!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Wish i would of got more pictures, the house sits on a huge hill like a quarter mile from the missisippi river. The drainage on it sucks, and was built in the early 1900's alot of the foundation is built of stone. The crawlspace is weird, you first enter into and the cieling is maybe 5ft, they have the heater,a/c in there, and hot water heater down there the majority of the plumbing and duct work is in the 5ft part. They didnt dig out the whole crawl space so the reat of the crawl space is 3ft tall maybe.
> Sorry if it didnt make sence, knees are killing me and gonna try and rest so i can go work on the WT, at least get the p&c off then i can sit down inside and work on it.



You are making perfect scence to me,...I have been around and under so many buildings that I could see what you are doing in the dark. Just your bottom bearing is not up to the task you are asking of it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> just send it down to me ron! Lol



hey!!!! LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Mill_wannabe said:


> Just let me know which trash can you throw it in!



that'd go good with your 075 eh? congratulations


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> hey!!!! LOL



Just teasing I don't want it!!!!! LOL


----------



## Jon1212

Mill_wannabe said:


> Just let me know which trash can you throw it in!



Congratulations Randall, 
I hope you really enjoy that 075 that Matt prettied up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

One big box left here today heading for Frazeyburg today and another left heading for Clayton NY.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

*Wahoo!*

Uh oh, I suddenly find myself in need of a large mount Stihl bar, courtesy of the raffle for Stumpy.  

Ron, got one in the shop that you want out of the shop? Something suitable for an 075???


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> One big box left here today heading for Frazeyburg today and another left heading for Clayton NY.



Anything headed to Sacramento?..........No?...........Can I borrow a chainsaw?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

jerrycmorrow said:


> that'd go good with your 075 eh? congratulations



The MS280 would be a project for my son... Ron is helping me learn him the ways of the saw.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Jon1212 said:


> Congratulations Randall,
> I hope you really enjoy that 075 that Matt prettied up.



I've never had anything remotely like it! I am so psyched for it!!!

The irony is I came to AS to learn about milling. I learned that I didn't have anywhere near enough saw. I DO NOW!!!! :rockn::chainsawguy:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just teasing I don't want it!!!!! LOL



It's just am ms280,,only top ends are oem  cost more than saw worth.
durned creamsickle POS's...

he will like a husky much better,maybe a 576 or a dolmar 7900 would do him.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just teasing I don't want it!!!!! LOL



LOL,..Shure you do,..you like them all,..doesn`t matter to me really,...I got more of them Stihls than I could ever use but just like to look at em,..they just so pretty......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> It's just am ms280,,only top ends are oem  cost more than saw worth.
> durned creamsickle POS's...
> 
> he will like a husky much better,maybe a 576 or a dolmar 7900 would do him.



I gots the new OEM top end for it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Anything headed to Sacramento?..........No?...........Can I borrow a chainsaw?



Nothing today, I will bring you out one the first of March, you are just over the hill from San Fran.


----------



## Jon1212

Mill_wannabe said:


> I've never had anything remotely like it! I am so psyched for it!!!
> 
> The irony is I came to AS to learn about milling. I learned that I didn't have anywhere near enough saw. I DO NOW!!!! :rockn::chainsawguy:



Well milling was my intention with that saw if I could get it fixed up, but then I found a better purpose for it than just sitting there looking all sad, and lonely. You got a great saw, and I think it was pushing somewhere between 148-152lbs compression before I shipped it off to Matt.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..Shure you do,..you like them all,..doesn`t matter to me really,...I got more of them Stihls than I could ever use but just like to look at em,..they just so pretty......LOL



NO!!! I really don't want it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Uh oh, I suddenly find myself in need of a large mount Stihl bar, courtesy of the raffle for Stumpy.
> 
> Ron, got one in the shop that you want out of the shop? Something suitable for an 075???



Sorry,i dont have anything like that.
check up in tamworth.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are making perfect scence to me,...I have been around and under so many buildings that I could see what you are doing in the dark. Just your bottom bearing is not up to the task you are asking of it.



Tge new beam were putting in, Its a 4.5" by 6" beam, pretty much 4 2x6's liquid nailed and screwed together. 
I figured it would be strong enough? 
Took long enough but i think iv about got it, inside the house i can see where its been raised by. 75"  
A quote you guys might find funny 
My sister- "hey jacob, will you work on my vaccum? i know you work on small engines and everything, its making a weird noise."
Me... laughing my ass off!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Tge new beam were putting in, Its a 4.5" by 6" beam, pretty much 4 2x6's liquid nailed and screwed together.
> I figured it would be strong enough?
> Took long enough but i think iv about got it, inside the house i can see where its been raised by. 75"
> A quote you guys might find funny
> My sister- "hey jacob, will you work on my vaccum? i know you work on small engines and everything, its making a weird noise."
> Me... laughing my ass off!



Yep you good at sucking up! LOL Just needs a new belt.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I gots the new OEM top end for it.



That dont surprise me a bit ! 
but why would i want to keep a friend locked into something like that when he can step up to a real saw ??
he overworks that poor little thing as it is,he needs something more robust..


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Tge new beam were putting in, Its a 4.5" by 6" beam, pretty much 4 2x6's liquid nailed and screwed together.
> I figured it would be strong enough?
> Took long enough but i think iv about got it, inside the house i can see where its been raised by. 75"



the beam is plenty strong. its what's holding the beam off the ground where you may have problems. outside you got to do some grading to make the water flow around the house rather than under it. you can do that by digging a ditch or swale or by building up the earth at the foundation to force the water away. then you need to scrape all the mud out from under the post until you get to dry, solid material. then you got to get something more spread out under the post than a single cinder block. all the weight is being supported by the post and what's under it. chances are the base isn't strong enough even if dry. if the base under the post is weak, it won't hold up. 



ChainsawmanXX said:


> A quote you guys might find funny
> My sister- "hey jacob, will you work on my vaccum? i know you work on small engines and everything, its making a weird noise."
> Me... laughing my ass off!



yeah, that's the problem with being mechanically inclined. everyone wants their stuff fixed. not usually a problem until they start not appreciating you. then its a problem.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> the beam is plenty strong. its what's holding the beam off the ground where you may have problems. outside you got to do some grading to make the water flow around the house rather than under it. you can do that by digging a ditch or swale or by building up the earth at the foundation to force the water away. then you need to scrape all the mud out from under the post until you get to dry, solid material. then you got to get something more spread out under the post than a single cinder block. all the weight is being supported by the post and what's under it. chances are the base isn't strong enough even if dry. if the base under the post is weak, it won't hold up.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, that's the problem with being mechanically inclined. everyone wants their stuff fixed. not usually a problem until they start not appreciating you. then its a problem.




Yep,...your carrying beam is fine, your post is fine, what is posted above is what we are trying to tell you, your bearing upon the earth is not fine, its the weak link in your job so far and won`t take the load you are trying to put upon it for any length of time. It might hold in the short term but not robust enough for the long term.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That dont surprise me a bit !
> but why would i want to keep a friend locked into something like that when he can step up to a real saw ??
> he overworks that poor little thing as it is,he needs something more robust..



Yep,..talk him into a bigger saw, that poor useless 280 is just a limbing saw at best.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.....Man this thread takes some turns!!!! It took me quite a while to catch up on my reading!! Been real busy the last couple days. Saab has gone as far backward as it can go...everything removed that required attention....much cleaning of parts needed now...new parts all ordered at 5:00 AM this Morning.....$1,200.00 +-....to busy spending money to even hassle Dan this morning!!! This thing has taken so much of my time, along with my "day job", that 4 Jreds, 10 chains and an old Husky have appeared at the shop (money saws) that I haven't had time to touch any of them!! Took a break this fore noon and went down back before it started snowing and fit n' split and forwarded another half cord of nice dry maple/ash with the venerable 621....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Yep you good at sucking up! LOL Just needs a new belt.



 so is my gf







pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...your carrying beam is fine, your post is fine, what is posted above is what we are trying to tell you, your bearing upon the earth is not fine, its the weak link in your job so far and won`t take the load you are trying to put upon it for any length of time. It might hold in the short term but not robust enough for the long term.


 Ahh now i see what your getting at. I tamped it down pretty good, with a hammer, and seens like they layed plenty of gravel in the crawl space, ill consider the drainage idea. After all it needs to be done right... LOL

got out to the shed, working on the WT now


----------



## tbone75

Got to tuck the OL in she is getting up at 2am to fly to Fla. with my sister.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..talk him into a bigger saw, that poor useless 280 is just a limbing saw at best.



Thats what i thought.
it's like a 55cc saw the size of a 70cc saw and a home owner model at that.
and the price point of of a pro saw from another brand.
he cuts to much wood and most of it is big enough he has been wasting time and working that poor little thing to death.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.....Man this thread takes some turns!!!! It took me quite a while to catch up on my reading!! Been real busy the last couple days. Saab has gone as far backward as it can go...everything removed that required attention....much cleaning of parts needed now...new parts all ordered at 5:00 AM this Morning.....$1,200.00 +-....to busy spending money to even hassle Dan this morning!!! This thing has taken so much of my time, along with my "day job", that 4 Jreds, 10 chains and an old Husky have appeared at the shop (money saws) that I haven't had time to touch any of them!! Took a break this fore noon and went down back before it started snowing and fit n' split and forwarded another half cord of nice dry maple/ash with the venerable 621....



Been a wondering how you are doing working on the Suub, sounds like you are ready to make headway now once parts arrive for it. Running a good saw is tension relief.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats what i thought.
> it's like a 55cc saw the size of a 70cc saw and a home owner model at that.
> and the price point of of a pro saw from another brand.
> he cuts to much wood and most of it is big enough he has been wasting time and working that poor little thing to death.



Sounds to me that he could use a 70 cc size saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got to tuck the OL in she is getting up at 2am to fly to Fla. with my sister.



Good night, John......LOL..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Cantdog said:


> Saab has gone as far backward as it can go...everything removed that required attention....much cleaning of parts needed now...new parts all ordered at 5:00 AM this Morning.....$1,200.00 +-....



so how'd you end up getting the snap ring out?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats what i thought.
> it's like a 55cc saw the size of a 70cc saw and a home owner model at that.
> and the price point of of a pro saw from another brand.
> he cuts to much wood and most of it is big enough he has been wasting time and working that poor little thing to death.[/QUOTE
> 
> Most around here use 50cc saws for firewooding, most cant sharpen a chain or do simple maintainence on their saws so I see a lot of worked to death saws long before their time. Last Sunday when I was out testing out the 064 I came across a guy gnawing his way through some 8-12" hardwood that was 8' delivered and stacked along his driveway. He was running a 346 with a very dull chain and probably a choked out airfilter. I stopped to talk cause when he seen me walking toward him carrying a big Stihl ,I guess he never seen a big saw before. After a bit of gabbing he thought he would like to see a big ole slow Stihl make a few cuts, after the chips stopped falling and his ears stopped ringing a little, his eyes retracted into their sockets and he stuttered , "what the hell is that thing". That a race saw or sumpthing?
> I calmy said, naw its just a slow old Stihl,.....LOL:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

I have to agree with Robin.
this thread tonite is beyond my comprehending everything..
you all are just nuts !
canadian contractor giving foundation advice to someplace dont even get frost.
mainiac spending enuf time and money on a car he could buy a new one.
stihl spending the night out in the snow.
John filling up all his space so he cant work on anything !!
i'm lost and confused,.....normal state i suppose


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what i thought.
> it's like a 55cc saw the size of a 70cc saw and a home owner model at that.
> and the price point of of a pro saw from another brand.
> he cuts to much wood and most of it is big enough he has been wasting time and working that poor little thing to death.[/QUOTE
> 
> Most around here use 50cc saws for firewooding, most cant sharpen a chain or do simple maintainence on their saws so I see a lot of worked to death saws long before their time. Last Sunday when I was out testing out the 064 I came across a guy gnawing his way through some 8-12" hardwood that was 8' delivered and stacked along his driveway. He was running a 346 with a very dull chain and probably a choked out airfilter. I stopped to talk cause when he seen me walking toward him carrying a big Stihl ,I guess he never seen a big saw before. After a bit of gabbing he thought he would like to see a big ole slow Stihl make a few cuts, after the chips stopped falling and his ears stopped ringing a little, his eyes retracted into their sockets and he stuttered , "what the hell is that thing". That a race saw or sumpthing?
> I calmy said, naw its just a slow old Stihl,.....LOL:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T least you told him the truth !1
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I have to agree with Robin.
> this thread tonite is beyond my comprehending everything..
> you all are just nuts !
> canadian contractor giving foundation advice to someplace dont even get frost.
> mainiac spending enuf time and money on a car he could buy a new one.
> stihl spending the night out in the snow.
> John filling up all his space so he cant work on anything !!
> i'm lost and confused,.....normal state i suppose



That`s just normal for this thread, load bearing is just that, don`t matter if their is frost or no frost, cinder blocks aren`t good on their own for load bearing on soft or hard ground, they need to be backed up by something,..."more concrete",....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> T least you told him the truth !1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,...I wouldn`t tell him any mis truths,...LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## diggers_dad

greendohn said:


> diggers_dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's talking about an Echo CS 306, that's what his first post was titled. If that's the case, all of the Echos I've seen (not all that many) have had very restrictive mufflers. So the answer from me would be: read up on modifying the muffler, if it's a two piece disassemble and make modifications as needed. Don't exceed 85-90% of the size of the exhaust port, it needs some back pressure to work correctly.
> 
> Most importantly, remove the muffler before you modify it and be SURE you remove all the little bits and pieces when you finish. Don't take a chance on dropping debris into the exhaust port and ruining a cylinder.
> 
> Don't do a hack job. Take some time, read up, do it right. You've started in the right direction by asking first.
> 
> dd[/QUOTE
> 
> Your correct. I'm fooling around with an Echo CS306.(30cc's) Thanks for the comment.
> 
> We are on the same page w/the removal and cleanliness before re-assembly. Pat, the guy helping on this, is NO SLOUCH.
> No "barnyard-shade-tree-half-steppin'" business goes on in his shop.
> 
> Ran the saw out today for a couple tanks of fuel and I'm sure it's not my imagination when I say this little saw has more top end "punch" !!!! Great for cleaning up brush and limbs up to 10" or so, it's time for the ol' 2171 w/anything bigger.
> 
> gonna leave it alone and run it with just screen removed from the muffler for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Echos really wake up with a Muffler Mod. At least the ones I have worked on did. Glad it worked out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did a Husky drop that on your plate...:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's funny right there!
Click to expand...


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Just send it down to me Ron! LOL





pioneerguy600 said:


> Send it to me,...I have one for it. We can work out the details.





Mill_wannabe said:


> Just let me know which trash can you throw it in!



Pathetic vultures! Demanding a man's saw like that! Outrageous!







I'll give you $5 plus shipping? Buddy? Friend?


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> Anything headed to Sacramento?..........No?...........Can I borrow a chainsaw?



How about something in yellow?


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> I have to agree with Robin.
> this thread tonite is beyond my comprehending everything..
> you all are just nuts !
> canadian contractor giving foundation advice to someplace dont even get frost.
> mainiac spending enuf time and money on a car he could buy a new one.
> stihl spending the night out in the snow.
> John filling up all his space so he cant work on anything !!
> i'm lost and confused,.....normal state i suppose



Yep. Normal state of affairs. This thread is the best thing going on this site and this site is the best thing going on the internet. You guys make this thing great. Thanks for letting me in on the fun! 

By the way, you left out Jacob working on a Wild Thing when he could be on a date _playing_ with a *Wild Thing*!


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Yep. Normal state of affairs. This thread is the best thing going on this site and this site is the best thing going on the internet. You guys make this thing great. Thanks for letting me in on the fun!
> 
> By the way, you left out Jacob working on a Wild Thing when he could be on a date _playing_ with a *Wild Thing*!



I just left him to play with his "thing", I already gave him a enough advice on his beam and post job....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

jerrycmorrow said:


> so how'd you end up getting the snap ring out?



LOL...That's a good story!! Yesterday morning I went on a mission. First I called an electrician friend who is into hotrod building and he has some very odd industrial stuff kicking around...he was busy until 11:00am so I went to the Napa store where I ran into the guy I just built and ported that 262XP and asked him, as he has had large fishing boats and skidders over the yrs and fixes his own stuff...nothing at the parts store nor did that guy have anything.....off to another fisherman friend that also build some pretty smart hotrods...nope....he and I went down to this place we call the "Toy Box" which is owned by this guy who has nearly unlimited funds and hires a half dozen men building and taking care of his mussel cars/bikes/tractors..nope nothing big enough....off to the car garage in town to another friend who works on the road tractors and pulp thucks...nope..he gave me a set of 10" snap-on pliers but they wouldn't even touch it.....off to another garage...he had the same set...11:00am by then..off the the electricians..he had more of the same but we were looking through some stuff and I found an old 12" hinged spanner wrench with a thick piece of leather with several sets of replaceable tips stuck in it. It was for opening deckplates for fuel or water onboard ships.....it worked great..got the nearest size round pin tips..was able to set them in place and using a pair of channel locks was able to squeeze them together and off it came!! Failed the first time but worked perfect the second time..the whole thing took like 1 1/2 mins. The electricians last name is Snow.....but we call him Crow because he keeps everything he comes across...lucky for me this time as I had already picked out the tool I needed and was about to purchase ($100.00) but this rig worked great!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I have to agree with Robin.
> this thread tonite is beyond my comprehending everything..
> you all are just nuts !
> canadian contractor giving foundation advice to someplace dont even get frost.
> mainiac spending enuf time and money on a car he could buy a new one.
> stihl spending the night out in the snow.
> John filling up all his space so he cant work on anything !!
> i'm lost and confused,.....normal state i suppose




I spose!!! LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

OK all caught up! OL is sleeping and I am playing on the puter!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.....Man this thread takes some turns!!!! It took me quite a while to catch up on my reading!! Been real busy the last couple days. Saab has gone as far backward as it can go...everything removed that required attention....much cleaning of parts needed now...new parts all ordered at 5:00 AM this Morning.....$1,200.00 +-....to busy spending money to even hassle Dan this morning!!! This thing has taken so much of my time, along with my "day job", that 4 Jreds, 10 chains and an old Husky have appeared at the shop (money saws) that I haven't had time to touch any of them!! Took a break this fore noon and went down back before it started snowing and fit n' split and forwarded another half cord of nice dry maple/ash with the venerable 621....



Robin you might be better off dousing that thing in Holy Water and watch it fizzle away.


----------



## tbone75

I get back and everyone took off?I showered today! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Piston on wt, not sure if this us a genius idea  but oh well!!! Its experamenting! 
I put a skurt on it, dont worry it was on the sides where the pins are lol.


----------



## tbone75

Jacob its to blurry ???


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Better?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Im still working on the other side, as you can see with the blue tape.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im still working on the other side, as you can see with the blue tape.



Yep! Better! That will make it go faster LOL Not sure in a good way or not? Going to fun finding out!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Yep! Better! That will make it go faster LOL Not sure in a good way or not? Going to fun finding out!!



Thats the whole idea  i got numbers of the heigth and width of the hole i made in the WT thread


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Cantdog said:


> LOL...That's a good story!! Yesterday morning I went on a mission. First I called an electrician friend who is into hotrod building and he has some very odd industrial stuff kicking around...he was busy until 11:00am so I went to the Napa store where I ran into the guy I just built and ported that 262XP and asked him, as he has had large fishing boats and skidders over the yrs and fixes his own stuff...nothing at the parts store nor did that guy have anything.....off to another fisherman friend that also build some pretty smart hotrods...nope....he and I went down to this place we call the "Toy Box" which is owned by this guy who has nearly unlimited funds and hires a half dozen men building and taking care of his mussel cars/bikes/tractors..nope nothing big enough....off to the car garage in town to another friend who works on the road tractors and pulp thucks...nope..he gave me a set of 10" snap-on pliers but they wouldn't even touch it.....off to another garage...he had the same set...11:00am by then..off the the electricians..he had more of the same but we were looking through some stuff and I found an old 12" hinged spanner wrench with a thick piece of leather with several sets of replaceable tips stuck in it. It was for opening deckplates for fuel or water onboard ships.....it worked great..got the nearest size round pin tips..was able to set them in place and using a pair of channel locks was able to squeeze them together and off it came!! Failed the first time but worked perfect the second time..the whole thing took like 1 1/2 mins. The electricians last name is Snow.....but we call him Crow because he keeps everything he comes across...lucky for me this time as I had already picked out the tool I needed and was about to purchase ($100.00) but this rig worked great!!!



sounds like you had a good time before you found it. time with friends is usually fun. glad it worked out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in,..night all.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I get back and everyone took off?I showered today! LOL



Sniff?? You been playin' with Huskys? Sniff??


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in,..night all.



Night Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Sniff?? You been playin' with Huskys? Sniff??



Nope! The 025 Stihl today! :tongue2: No time for the new Husky today.Well yesterday now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hey Dan you up yet? I just got the OL sent off now maybe I can get some sleep?


----------



## tbone75

OK Dan I am not waiting any longer for you to get up you SNOOOOOOOZZZZZZzzzzing slacker :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

So that wasn't the cat throwing rocks this am .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Apparently John has a good arm! That's a heck of a rock throw...


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All...Snowed lightly all night....gonna be a crappy day here....wintry mix they like to call it......trying to make it sound fun..i call it what it is...crappy.....crappy day.......snow, sleet, ice and rain. I'll be inside running picture moulding around a room 1" below the ceiling in an ancient, crooked, post and beam house that the probably used split alders for studs when the laths wern't long enough to span post to post, with no discernable pattern or layout.....and the pic moulding will be functional and have to hold up a few large paintings and many smaller ones too.....joy......crappy........warm and dry.... but crappy none-th-less......I'd rather be working on saws but the pay is not the same. Awww...crap!


----------



## Somesawguy

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All...Snowed lightly all night....gonna be a crappy day here....wintry mix they like to call it......trying to make it sound fun..i call it what it is...crappy.....crappy day.......snow, sleet, ice and rain. I'll be inside running picture moulding around a room 1" below the ceiling in an ancient, crooked, post and beam house that the probably used split alders for studs when the laths wern't long enough to span post to post, with no discernable pattern or layout.....and the pic moulding will be functional and have to hold up a few large paintings and many smaller ones too.....joy......crappy........warm and dry.... but crappy none-th-less......I'd rather be working on saws but the pay is not the same. Awww...crap!



It sounds like you have your work cut out for you. Best of luck. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All...Snowed lightly all night....gonna be a crappy day here....wintry mix they like to call it......trying to make it sound fun..i call it what it is...crappy.....crappy day.......snow, sleet, ice and rain. I'll be inside running picture moulding around a room 1" below the ceiling in an ancient, crooked, post and beam house that the probably used split alders for studs when the laths wern't long enough to span post to post, with no discernable pattern or layout.....and the pic moulding will be functional and have to hold up a few large paintings and many smaller ones too.....joy......crappy........warm and dry.... but crappy none-th-less......I'd rather be working on saws but the pay is not the same. Awww...crap!



Only someone who has tried to do that in the past can truly appreciate what a nightmarish, horrid, frustrating, awful, long and drawn out job that can be. I've never done one that bad, but I can feel for ya on that one. At least you're not out in the cold. 

You could have 4 kids and a cat underfoot while working on it......

Enjoy!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Nope! The 025 Stihl today! :tongue2: No time for the new Husky today.Well yesterday now! LOL



John, 

Any chance you have a flywheel, ignition, and carb for an 021? I have a few things left to trade?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All...Snowed lightly all night....gonna be a crappy day here....wintry mix they like to call it......trying to make it sound fun..i call it what it is...crappy.....crappy day.......snow, sleet, ice and rain. I'll be inside running picture moulding around a room 1" below the ceiling in an ancient, crooked, post and beam house that the probably used split alders for studs when the laths wern't long enough to span post to post, with no discernable pattern or layout.....and the pic moulding will be functional and have to hold up a few large paintings and many smaller ones too.....joy......crappy........warm and dry.... but crappy none-th-less......I'd rather be working on saws but the pay is not the same. Awww...crap!



Just love them real old houses. Just not to work on!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John,
> 
> Any chance you have a flywheel, ignition, and carb for an 021? I have a few things left to trade?



Good chance I do? I will take a look in a bit for you.Trade!!! Are you nuts???? :hmm3grin2orange: EDIT: Yes you are but ??? LOL


----------



## tbone75

50 and rain here today. Good day to work on saws and saw stuff LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got another shop problem!I bid on 2 wood band saws at a local auction thinking I would get one of them.You can guess what happen! LOL A 12" Craftsman with some kind of digital read out on it? The other is some kind of 14". Either one beats my old cast iron Craftsman LOL


----------



## tbone75

What I would like to do is fix one of them up to cut metal.But I need to slow it way down to do it? A DC motor would work great but they are hard to find.At least cheap enough.Hard to slow down a AC motor and still have power? Maybe Ron has some ideas??


----------



## roncoinc

Gonna end up the day pretty warm here for the first of feb.

first of the month,you get paid today also John ? 

aint gonna post anymore pix of what i make for supper !!

that stihl survived over night on the deck,hope some of the smell wore off.
should get into that later today


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Gonna end up the day pretty warm here for the first of feb.
> 
> first of the month,you get paid today also John ?
> 
> aint gonna post anymore pix of what i make for supper !!
> 
> that stihl survived over night on the deck,hope some of the smell wore off.
> should get into that later today



Just send that thing up to Jerry! He likes them things for some reason? LOL I like that first of the month pay check! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What I would like to do is fix one of them up to cut metal.But I need to slow it way down to do it? A DC motor would work great but they are hard to find.At least cheap enough.Hard to slow down a AC motor and still have power? Maybe Ron has some ideas??



They do make ac motor speed controllers that work pretty good.
AC Motor Speed Controller


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> They do make ac motor speed controllers that work pretty good.
> AC Motor Speed Controller



It sounds good.But I got to put it together :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Cantdog

diggers_dad said:


> Only someone who has tried to do that in the past can truly appreciate what a nightmarish, horrid, frustrating, awful, long and drawn out job that can be. I've never done one that bad, but I can feel for ya on that one. At least you're not out in the cold.
> 
> You could have 4 kids and a cat underfoot while working on it......
> 
> Enjoy!



LOL...Three lawyers, six secretaries and scattering of clients underfoot is enough!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All...Snowed lightly all night....gonna be a crappy day here....wintry mix they like to call it......trying to make it sound fun..i call it what it is...crappy.....crappy day.......snow, sleet, ice and rain. I'll be inside running picture moulding around a room 1" below the ceiling in an ancient, crooked, post and beam house that the probably used split alders for studs when the laths wern't long enough to span post to post, with no discernable pattern or layout.....and the pic moulding will be functional and have to hold up a few large paintings and many smaller ones too.....joy......crappy........warm and dry.... but crappy none-th-less......I'd rather be working on saws but the pay is not the same. Awww...crap!



Hey! STOPsending that stuff over here...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Crappy weather day here, Robin keeps sending this stuff over here cause he don`t want it either. Guess it will be inside work for me today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL...Three lawyers, six secretaries and scattering of clients underfoot is enough!!!



Just be thankful that you don`t have to work under their desks, running wire channel, while the desks are occupied. Actually had to do that in a maximum security setting where the desks, monitors and data processing had to be carried on 24-7 and darned if I didn`t set off a fire alarm....LOL
It could never be figured out how the alarm got tripped, no pull stations were involved.


----------



## roncoinc

Done my saw work for the day..to bad i used up the last of my heating oil in the shop on it 
ms280 had a loose bolt under the flywheel.
it would catch and stop the saw from turning over.
got clams and oysters coming for that repair 
now to get more fuel for the shop


----------



## Jon1212

Clams, and Oysters? Man that is one sweet deal, especially since it was just another case of a loose screw.



Does anyone have a 20" bar they could part with? I need one for my Husky 261.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Crappy weather day here, Robin keeps sending this stuff over here cause he don`t want it either. Guess it will be inside work for me today.




LOL ..... I got it from Ron.....he got it from Jim....Jim got it from John..... now you got it...you can just send it along to the Newfies when you've had enough!!!!! LOLOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL ..... I got it from Ron.....he got it from Jim....Jim got it from John..... now you got it...you can just send it along to the Newfies when you've had enough!!!!! LOLOL!!!!



If it works out like that I will be sending some nice weather your way!Could be a little rain with it? But 50 - 60 deg. ! Nice and warm here today again and no rain yet! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> What I would like to do is fix one of them up to cut metal.But I need to slow it way down to do it? A DC motor would work great but they are hard to find.At least cheap enough.Hard to slow down a AC motor and still have power? Maybe Ron has some ideas??





roncoinc said:


> They do make ac motor speed controllers that work pretty good.
> AC Motor Speed Controller



How about an old treadmill with a broken belt? Speed controller is there along with a 1 1/2 to 2 hp DC motor. 



Cantdog said:


> LOL...Three lawyers, six secretaries and scattering of clients underfoot is enough!!!



Any of the secretaries cute? There has to be a bright spot somewhere?


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> Clams, and Oysters? Man that is one sweet deal, especially since it was just another case of a loose screw.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a 20" bar they could part with? I need one for my Husky 261.



What is the mount on it, Jon? I think I have a small Husky mount, have to look and see...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> It could never be figured out how the alarm got tripped, no pull stations were involved.



musta been them newports


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> What is the mount on it, Jon? I think I have a small Husky mount, have to look and see...



200RNDK095 is what I was told by my cipherin' machine on the Interweb to fit proper like.

So I guess that means 20" 3/8th .050........which should be 72dl.


Has Digger gotten into that 2450 yet, or is he tired of green saws, and moved on to yellow one's?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> musta been them newports



LOL,..Might of been one of them newjoints. The wireing was a nightmare in there, then we installed 12 new mainframes on a pedestal floor and ran all the wireing under that floor out to 6 desks, all new desks, monitors and keyboards while keeping the existing all live, then shift one station over at a time to the new system without shutting anything off including com cables, fire protection of the building, Haylon protection of the computer room, aircondition control, 347 v threephase power for lighting, 130 v duplex power and the phone lines. It was quite a dance.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..Might of been one of them newjoints. The wireing was a nightmare in there, then we installed 12 new mainframes on a pedestal floor and ran all the wireing under that floor out to 6 desks, all new desks, monitors and keyboards while keeping the existing all live, then shift one station over at a time to the new system without shutting anything off including com cables, fire protection of the building, Haylon protection of the computer room, aircondition control, 347 v threephase power for lighting, 130 v duplex power and the phone lines. It was quite a dance.



sounds like it. if anyone could do it, they would.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> How about an old treadmill with a broken belt? Speed controller is there along with a 1 1/2 to 2 hp DC motor.
> 
> 
> 
> Any of the secretaries cute? There has to be a bright spot somewhere?



That motor would be enough! If I could keep the controller and everything all together and mount it up.I wonder what size shaft is on that motor?I would have to get it to take a v-belt the same as the saw. I think the OL has an old one over in the big garage? I need to go over there and get my parts washer soon as I find a place to put it here? :help: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Update


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..Might of been one of them newjoints. The wireing was a nightmare in there, then we installed 12 new mainframes on a pedestal floor and ran all the wireing under that floor out to 6 desks, all new desks, monitors and keyboards while keeping the existing all live, then shift one station over at a time to the new system without shutting anything off including com cables, fire protection of the building, Haylon protection of the computer room, aircondition control, 347 v threephase power for lighting, 130 v duplex power and the phone lines. It was quite a dance.



I bet that was a real jig! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

It's been quite in here for the past few hours. Everyone must be fixing some saws.

Marc, if John can't help, I might have the parts you need.
John, I'll check tonight on the air filter cover too.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fella's 
just took the muffler to the WT to a machine shop to get a pipe welded on, sure wish I had the equipment to do it. Hate spending 40 bucks on something I can do myself. :mad2:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fella's
> just took the muffler to the WT to a machine shop to get a pipe welded on, sure wish I had the equipment to do it. Hate spending 40 bucks on something I can do myself. :mad2:



i know whatchu mean. got a vo-tech school in the area?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> It's been quite in here for the past few hours. Everyone must be fixing some saws.
> 
> Marc, if John can't help, I might have the parts you need.
> John, I'll check tonight on the air filter cover too.



Found a fly wheel so far! Moving things in the shop :msp_scared: A little hard to do when its FULL ! LOL All this bending is starting to hurt! Going to do something else for a while? if I can find a spot????? LOL


----------



## sefh3

jerrycmorrow said:


> i know whatchu mean. got a vo-tech school in the area?



I spent 2 years at the local vo tech school we have near us. It was a great experience.


----------



## jimdad07

Finally bit the bullet and picked up an angled die grinder at HF, got the grinder and the replacement plan for $36.00. Seems built pretty heavy and it has a built in LED on top of it. Tried it out as soon I got home and was able to finish one of my transfers in a matter of minutes. Much better. I will use it for the rough work and clean it up with the dremel. Should work out pretty well that way.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

what's the diff between a die grinder and a dremel other than the name?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> what's the diff between a die grinder and a dremel other than the name?



On average they will hold a bigger bit, have more power and can cut/ remove stock much faster. I port with air die grinders almost exclusively, its not for everyone as they cut real fast and can easily overpower your hand until you get a very good feeling for them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A real good porting setup including enough bits to do most types of porting will set you back $750. + so a couple of die grinders and a Dremel set are a cheaper substitute....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fella's
> just took the muffler to the WT to a machine shop to get a pipe welded on, sure wish I had the equipment to do it. Hate spending 40 bucks on something I can do myself. :mad2:



What kind of pipe?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> What kind of pipe?



Just a 1/2 pipe welded on the clutch side, just enough to open it up and let it breath  

I got a story for ya guys hold up :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Just a 1/2 pipe welded on the clutch side, just enough to open it up and let it breath
> 
> I got a story for ya guys hold up :msp_biggrin:



opcorn:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I was talking to Duke Thieroff today when I heard a LOUD!!! noise coming from just a couple blocks away. 
I told him it sounded like a McCulloch and he told me to investigate so I went on a hike and got there. I started to get closer and it got Louder.. and LOUDER!! Saw a stack of small logs beside a house thats a couple blocks from me. And stopped to chat, turns out he's the same age as me 17 and cutting wood to make some money. He's living on his own and does alot of small jobs to get his money. He had an old beat up 7-10 McCulloch with a huge hole in the muffler, i told him that I collected saws and repaired alot of them. So he asked me if I could fix his ol McCulloch, kill switch wasnt working right so I cleaned it out alittle and worked just fine. I tuned it up for him and gave him a new bar, and brand new chain. He was very pleased. He asked me what kind of saws I had so I took him up to the house and showed him all of my saws, he was very impressed! He took a real liking to the 1-43 I had, so I slapped a B&C on it and told him he could cut with it for alittle. Also brought the 066.. well just because I like to run it :msp_biggrin: 

Got back to his stack of wood and he started cutting away, as did I. About half way through the stack of wood we swapped off and he LOVED the 066! HAHAHA I helped him split the wood and it was starting to get dark. We took a break and got to talking, turns out he was from California and his parents were killed in a car accident and was put up for adoption and got moved over here. His step parents were mean to him so he emancipated from them and started to live on his own since June, But he is going to be 18 this week. He started to tell him about the woods that he is getting all the wood from and asked me if I wanted to go over and get more. Of course I agreed, but we left the wood all split just hadnt stacked it yet. I threw the 066 in back and we went off. Got to this small tract of woods that had ALOT OF WALNUT in it! Went down this small ol skid trail and he pointed up a steep hill and told me "Well its up there"  So we took a hike and got to the top and started to cut. He cut the stuff into 5ft lengths and hiked them down the hill to the truck and cut them into firewood lengths down there. 

After a full load in his old Ranger we drove back to his house. When he got back his landlord was there and looked mad, we go out and his landlord told him that all this sawdust looked horrible and that he had to get all the wood out tonight! :taped: So we split the wood that we had in the truck and stacked all we could in the truck. We got to talking again and told me he had an old Homelite in his garage so we went on over and turns out its just a small XL and he told me it was mine, I thought "great!!" He told me about a Husqvarna that he had back at his good friends farm that would run but only with gas down the carb. I asked "how big is it?" he told me that it was pretty big, probably bigger then his 7-10. He told me he was looking for a smaller stihl. So i told him that if the husky was a bigger saw, and nice. Then I would trade him a running smaller Stihl. :msp_w00t: Im hopping its a 266 or something! He is suppose to call me Friday or so to tell me if he's got it or not. Im suppose to go and cut more wood with him Saturday or so. So looks like I got a new cutting buddy!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Just a 1/2 pipe welded on the clutch side, just enough to open it up and let it breath
> 
> I got a story for ya guys hold up :msp_biggrin:



opcorn::Eye:

edit: oops, you posted while i was tryin to find the whatchamacallits. good on ya. good to have a cutting buddy. does he handle a saw well?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I spent 2 years at the local vo tech school we have near us. It was a great experience.



I did 2 yrs. at one too.I went for carpentry LOL Went to work for a guy before I was done there.Sucker went belly up 6 weeks later!Went to work for another guy.Real A-Hole of a guy! But stayed there about 4 months.Got offered a job in the oil field for double the money and that was that LOL Haven't built much of anything since?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> I did 2 yrs. at one too.I went for carpentry LOL Went to work for a guy before I was done there.Sucker went belly up 6 weeks later!Went to work for another guy.Real A-Hole of a guy! But stayed there about 4 months.Got offered a job in the oil field for double the money and that was that LOL Haven't built much of anything since?



yeah i went to a vo tech for a while but never used my degree. i was wondering if jacob's got a vo tech close that has a welding course? if so, he could pay one of the instructors or one of the advanced students prolly less than the guy at the shop. $40 is prolly the going rate but seems little stiff to me. i got my broken clutch cover welded back together for $25.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jerrycmorrow said:


> opcorn::Eye:
> 
> edit: oops, you posted while i was tryin to find the whatchamacallits. good on ya. good to have a cutting buddy. does he handle a saw well?



He does handle a saw well.. to a point. He told me that no one ever taught him how to use a chainsaw he just taught himself. So im gonna try and give him a couple of pointers. He told me that he built the 7-10 he has from a pile of parts.  Seems to run pretty good though!!


----------



## tbone75

Sounds good Jacob.May get you another Husky!  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good Jacob.May get you another Husky!  :hmm3grin2orange:



Thats fine!! I need something to wipe my butt with :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I was talking to Duke Thieroff today when I heard a LOUD!!! noise coming from just a couple blocks away.
> I told him it sounded like a McCulloch and he told me to investigate so I went on a hike and got there. I started to get closer and it got Louder.. and LOUDER!! Saw a stack of small logs beside a house thats a couple blocks from me. And stopped to chat, turns out he's the same age as me 17 and cutting wood to make some money. He's living on his own and does alot of small jobs to get his money. He had an old beat up 7-10 McCulloch with a huge hole in the muffler, i told him that I collected saws and repaired alot of them. So he asked me if I could fix his ol McCulloch, kill switch wasnt working right so I cleaned it out alittle and worked just fine. I tuned it up for him and gave him a new bar, and brand new chain. He was very pleased. He asked me what kind of saws I had so I took him up to the house and showed him all of my saws, he was very impressed! He took a real liking to the 1-43 I had, so I slapped a B&C on it and told him he could cut with it for alittle. Also brought the 066.. well just because I like to run it :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Got back to his stack of wood and he started cutting away, as did I. About half way through the stack of wood we swapped off and he LOVED the 066! HAHAHA I helped him split the wood and it was starting to get dark. We took a break and got to talking, turns out he was from California and his parents were killed in a car accident and was put up for adoption and got moved over here. His step parents were mean to him so he emancipated from them and started to live on his own since June, But he is going to be 18 this week. He started to tell him about the woods that he is getting all the wood from and asked me if I wanted to go over and get more. Of course I agreed, but we left the wood all split just hadnt stacked it yet. I threw the 066 in back and we went off. Got to this small tract of woods that had ALOT OF WALNUT in it! Went down this small ol skid trail and he pointed up a steep hill and told me "Well its up there"  So we took a hike and got to the top and started to cut. He cut the stuff into 5ft lengths and hiked them down the hill to the truck and cut them into firewood lengths down there.
> 
> After a full load in his old Ranger we drove back to his house. When he got back his landlord was there and looked mad, we go out and his landlord told him that all this sawdust looked horrible and that he had to get all the wood out tonight! :taped: So we split the wood that we had in the truck and stacked all we could in the truck. We got to talking again and told me he had an old Homelite in his garage so we went on over and turns out its just a small XL and he told me it was mine, I thought "great!!" He told me about a Husqvarna that he had back at his good friends farm that would run but only with gas down the carb. I asked "how big is it?" he told me that it was pretty big, probably bigger then his 7-10. He told me he was looking for a smaller stihl. So i told him that if the husky was a bigger saw, and nice. Then I would trade him a running smaller Stihl. :msp_w00t: Im hopping its a 266 or something! He is suppose to call me Friday or so to tell me if he's got it or not. Im suppose to go and cut more wood with him Saturday or so. So looks like I got a new cutting buddy!!



You show him how to up his production using real saws and her will give up all those antiques he`s running, likely give them to you. Then the both of you will flood the market with firewood.


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah i went to a vo tech for a while but never used my degree. i was wondering if jacob's got a vo tech close that has a welding course? if so, he could pay one of the instructors or one of the advanced students prolly less than the guy at the shop. $40 is prolly the going rate but seems little stiff to me. i got my broken clutch cover welded back together for $25.



Yes that is a good idea.When I was going to the one here they did a lot of that!A friend of mine took a motor and trans in there and had it rebuilt very cheap!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> You show him how to up his production using real saws and her will give up all those antiques he`s running, likely give them to you. Then the both of you will flood the market with firewood.



That's an idea!! 
I got an 028 that he might like, needs a new chain but will make a good runner. 
Sure wish I was around here more, or id invest alittle more into the whole thing.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thats fine!! I need something to wipe my butt with :hmm3grin2orange:



You go ahead and get it.I will trade you something for it? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You go ahead and get it.I will trade you something for it? LOL



Sure ill put a skunk in the box too! Just to keep the stink away.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

By the way Jerry. (the one from Arkansaw)
I got the box out today, I hope you enjoy


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure are quiet tonight! I am going to go play with a saw :tongue2:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You guys sure are quiet tonight! I am going to go play with a saw :tongue2:




[video=youtube;H33WlTRqptU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H33WlTRqptU[/video]


----------



## roncoinc

Ah !! the stinky steel is gone,left it in the plow truck for the owner.
he showed up today so i got the truck aired out.
very pleased he promised again clams and oysters and gave me a $20 bill,will help with fuel for the shop.
poor little ms280 with a 18in bar ..he asked me if he could put a 24 in bar on it because the trees he was cutting now he cant get thru from both sides...i told him to go and get a 371/372 or a 576 and quit trying to kill that poor saw.
told him to clean the air filter,asked him when last time it was cleaned..he owned it four years and it's never been cleaned !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ah !! the stinky steel is gone,left it in the plow truck for the owner.
> he showed up today so i got the truck aired out.
> very pleased he promised again clams and oysters and gave me a $20 bill,will help with fuel for the shop.
> poor little ms280 with a 18in bar ..he asked me if he could put a 24 in bar on it because the trees he was cutting now he cant get thru from both sides...i told him to go and get a 371/372 or a 576 and quit trying to kill that poor saw.
> told him to clean the air filter,asked him when last time it was cleaned..he owned it four years and it's never been cleaned !!



You mean they have to be cleaned between tuneups!!!:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> You mean they have to be cleaned between tuneups!!!:msp_scared::msp_scared:



Never knew they had air filters?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> By the way Jerry. (the one from Arkansaw)
> I got the box out today, I hope you enjoy



i'm sure i will. i'm an equal opportunity saw lover. needing to get a husky/jonny, a mac, a pioneer/partner, a dolmar and a few others just to round my collection. thanks a bunch.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jerrycmorrow said:


> i'm sure i will. i'm an equal opportunity saw lover. needing to get a husy/jonny and a dolmar just to round my collection. thanks a bunch.



Im right there with you! need to get a dolmar!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Almost done with the heat work at the cheese store, one more night. Jacob that's a great story, hopefully you have made a new friend. From the sounds of things, that kid can use some.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Almost done with the heat work at the cheese store, one more night. Jacob that's a great story, hopefully you have made a new friend. From the sounds of things, that kid can use some.




Thanks Jim! 

Hows work on your porting job going?


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thanks Jim!
> 
> Hows work on your porting job going?



The port work is going well now that I finally bought an air die grinder and some cutter heads for it. Much faster.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> The port work is going well now that I finally bought an air die grinder and some cutter heads for it. Much faster.



Have you looked into the mini file set? 
Iv been using them on the WT im porting and love it!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Have you looked into the mini file set?
> Iv been using them on the WT im porting and love it!



pix. mostly cause i'm trying to figure this porting thing out. done a buncha reading, still don't know squat. specially interested in hand filing.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Have you looked into the mini file set?
> Iv been using them on the WT im porting and love it!



I stopped by Lowes and was looking for them today and couldn't find any.


----------



## tbone75

Hey slackers! Just finished up the 025!Ready for a try out tomorrow? Moved a bunch of stuff around the shop.Still no room? LOL But I will be paying tomorrow for doing all this today!


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> pix. mostly cause i'm trying to figure this porting thing out. done a buncha reading, still don't know squat. specially interested in hand filing.



Dremel carbide bit and a chain file worked good for me?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> pix. mostly cause i'm trying to figure this porting thing out. done a buncha reading, still don't know squat. specially interested in hand filing.



What saw you thinking of porting?


----------



## tbone75

I know I forgot the pic !! BRB


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I know I forgot the pic !! BRB



Thought you went crazy or something?


----------



## jimdad07

The dremel and hand file work pretty well, just slow when you need to remove alot of material. I just wanted to make the process a little quicker with the grinder.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> What saw you thinking of porting?



if i ever get it running, my 2150PR


----------



## tbone75

OK here it is the 025.Not a bad looking saw?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> OK here it is the 025.Not a bad looking saw?



I redid one for Pop last year and he loves it, says it is the best saw he's ever had. Not a bad saw at all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> if i ever get it running, my 2150PR



Not really shure but I think they are open port cylinders like the Wild Things.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not really shure but I think they are open port cylinders like the Wild Things.



Yes I am sure they are.Same motor in both.


----------



## jimdad07

Well, you guys have have a good evening. TIme for me to head to bed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Well, you guys have have a good evening. TIme for me to head to bed.



Nite Jim, you didn`t hang around long.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes I am sure they are.Same motor in both.



Thought so,...I have a 40 that I have to put a piston ring in sometime, put in a new piston, cleaned up the jug real nice but have next to no intrest in pulling it apart again....LOL
Got way too many PRO saws to work on.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Well, you guys have have a good evening. TIme for me to head to bed.



Nite Jim you slacker


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta pack in in soon myself, got to resume working tomorrow.


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> 200RNDK095 is what I was told by my cipherin' machine on the Interweb to fit proper like.
> 
> So I guess that means 20" 3/8th .050........which should be 72dl.
> 
> 
> Has Digger gotten into that 2450 yet, or is he tired of green saws, and moved on to yellow one's?



Jon, 

I have two sprocket tip bars in the K095 mount pattern, but they are both 18". Each of them is 3/8ths, .050, 68 dl. You're welcome to one or both if you need them. I really thought I had a 20"......

On the 2450, Digger has moved it back so he can work on the Mini-Mac. After an hour or two of taking the Mac apart he is probably ready to go back to Poulans. He got really excited about the size of the Mac, thinks he's big enough to run it without help. He thinks he can talk his Mom into it....


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> It's been quite in here for the past few hours. Everyone must be fixing some saws.
> 
> Marc, if John can't help, I might have the parts you need.
> John, I'll check tonight on the air filter cover too.



Thank you, sir! 



sefh3 said:


> I spent 2 years at the local vo tech school we have near us. It was a great experience.



Vo-Tech was where I learned to weld. Great place, the instructor actually cared about his students.


----------



## diggers_dad

Jerry,

Any sign of that box yet?

Does it usually take this long getting stuff from us?


----------



## tbone75

Tryed to sleep but just can't?This just plain sucks!Guess I will go do something?


----------



## tbone75

Going to bed again.How long?? LOL


----------



## dancan

I should have sent you my cat because at least you'd be up when he wants out LOL .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Sssssshhhhhhhh!


----------



## tbone75

Back up again!You can keep your cat Dan I have 4 here to get me up!And they didn't get me up. Just plain can't sleep??


----------



## dancan

At this rate if you take that p/t oil well job you could have your hours done in a week and have the rest of the month off to play with your retardation .edit : Oops ! I meant retardation ,no retarddation ,no re tardation , no retar dation ,no retadashon , I got it now , retirementtardation LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> At this rate if you take that p/t oil well job you could have your hours done in a week and have the rest of the month off to play with your retardation .edit : Oops ! I meant retardation ,no retarddation ,no re tardation , no retar dation ,no retadashon , I got it now , retirementtardation LOL .



That is an idea? Put all my hours in one day and retard the rest of the week! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Tore down all them MS180s.Looks like I will get 3 of them out of that pile!Only one was a MS170 and it was full of water.Scraped all of it but the plastic. LOL Going to try for a nap now?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey slackers! Just finished up the 025!Ready for a try out tomorrow? Moved a bunch of stuff around the shop.Still no room? LOL But I will be paying tomorrow for doing all this today!



John,i think we need to see some pix of that shop !!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not really shure but I think they are open port cylinders like the Wild Things.



so ya thinkin its not worth cleaning up the in and outs?


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> so ya thinkin its not worth cleaning up the in and outs?



Yes it is! Check out the wildthing thread.Yours has the same motor as them.You will see how well one of them can be made to run!You will be surprised big time!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,i think we need to see some pix of that shop !!



OK I will go get some


----------



## tbone75

Got me about an hour nap.Ready to go at it again! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Tore down all them MS180s.Looks like I will get 3 of them out of that pile!Only one was a MS170 and it was full of water.Scraped all of it but the plastic. LOL Going to try for a nap now?



Was the coil and flywheel shot? I'm needing some parts.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Back up again!You can keep your cat Dan I have 4 here to get me up!And they didn't get me up. Just plain can't sleep??



I feel for ya. I know what those nights are like. I have weeks where I finally give in and just work myself to the point of exhaustion for two or three nights and then I'll get one good nights sleep at the end of it. Last night was my good one for this week. I hope you get a good one soon. Makes you feel 10 years younger....for a while....a short while, but still.



roncoinc said:


> John,i think we need to see some pix of that shop !!



From the sound of it I need to take a truck and help him "clean up" around there.


----------



## diggers_dad

jerrycmorrow said:


> so ya thinkin its not worth cleaning up the in and outs?



You have to consider that Canadian Jerry has a big pile of pro saws and already knows how to port and work on 'em. The pile of Poulans doesn't excite him like it does me. I see an opportunity to learn a few more things, try more porting, muffler mod changes, and so on for a small investment. It is worth it to me to tear one down and rebuild it! I love it! Wild Thing, Husky, Homie, whatever, I'll take it!



tbone75 said:


> Yes it is! Check out the wildthing thread.Yours has the same motor as them.You will see how well one of them can be made to run!You will be surprised big time!



+1 Have fun with it!


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> Was the coil and flywheel shot? I'm needing some parts.



If John doesn't have any, I think I have a coil for one and some misc parts. I have a flywheel but the key way is broken off. Let me know if ya need 'em or any other small bits. I have a box of 170 / 180 stuff.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning fellas!! 
Waking up early today! 10 o'clock :hmm3grin2orange:
Gotta go pick up a table saw with dad :bang::bang:
I was planning on working on my WT today... I got a big surprise for you fella's, im going to paint it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Was the coil and flywheel shot? I'm needing some parts.



Got a coil and flywheel!What else you need?


----------



## tbone75

Shop pics walking in and work bench


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Shop pics walking in and work bench



Looks great John!! 
Cant fit anymore saws in that little hallway of yours? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

More shop pics moving around to the right


----------



## tbone75

And more LOL Around the outside of the shop going to the stove.You can see the welder is outside the shop with the air compressor LOL I need to put up a lot of shelves soon!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Looks great John!!
> Cant fit anymore saws in that little hallway of yours? :hmm3grin2orange:



Nope! My Nephew has my 046 right now.Plus I even shipped out 7 of them! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I still have to get the band saws out of there to put the new ones in! Maybe just one of the new ones? LOL The shop is also my reloading room and knife shop.Just don't have the loading presses bolted down right now LOL But there in there! Some where? LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Yes it is! Check out the wildthing thread.Yours has the same motor as them.You will see how well one of them can be made to run!You will be surprised big time!



just read the thread (a good portion of skimming). guess i just got to get it running to get a baseline and then just crack it open and start doing. i'm guessing the major things are:
1. keep the intake rough but match the carb opening to the intake port
2. smooth out the exhaust and match port size to muggler opening
3. mod muffler
after that, maybe consider:
4. bigger carb
5. ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Shop pics walking in and work bench



i wish MY shop was that neat !!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

tbone75 said:


> More shop pics moving around to the right



Love the old lathe and the old bandsaw!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> i wish MY shop was that neat !!



:hmm3grin2orange: You should have seen it before I trashed a BUNCH of stuff! Still need to get more out of there! I try not to be a pack rat?But it still piles up on me. LOL It wasen't bad until I got the CAD so bad! LOL I do need to hold off on more saws till I get more done! Or build a storage shed to put them in? LOL Don't want to haul them 8 miles away to the big garage.If I could just move that building over here! LOL It even has a basement under part of it.Huge old coal stoker furnace in it too.It was the OL Uncles garage where he worked on big trucks a long time ago.


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Love the old lathe and the old bandsaw!!



The bandsaw is a cast iron Craftsman the lathe says 1900 on the back of it.No fun moving either one of them! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> just read the thread (a good portion of skimming). guess i just got to get it running to get a baseline and then just crack it open and start doing. i'm guessing the major things are:
> 1. keep the intake rough but match the carb opening to the intake port
> 2. smooth out the exhaust and match port size to muggler opening
> 3. mod muffler
> after that, maybe consider:
> 4. bigger carb
> 5. ?



Sounds good to me.I don't think you will need a bigger carb? Maybe do the piston like Jacob is doing?If we can get him to put more pics on it would help you out.His is the same motor as yours.


----------



## tbone75

Thought I got my 365 today? Opened the box......there is a 268XP in there?Seller said my saw is still sitting there.He sent the wrong one. LOL So its boxed back up now.I asked if its for sale? LOL But I think its going to someone else? I think this one was on fleabay at the same time? can't remember what it went for? Not a bad saw at all! This is a first for me!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good to me.I don't think you will need a bigger carb? Maybe do the piston like Jacob is doing?If we can get him to put more pics on it would help you out.His is the same motor as yours.



 I havent been working on it much. Yesterday I sent it to the machine shop and workec on the intake and exhaust. Ill get some more pics when I get home. If I dont have to help dad with anything. Lol


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: You should have seen it before I trashed a BUNCH of stuff! Still need to get more out of there! I try not to be a pack rat?But it still piles up on me. LOL It wasen't bad until I got the CAD so bad! LOL I do need to hold off on more saws till I get more done! Or build a storage shed to put them in? LOL Don't want to haul them 8 miles away to the big garage.If I could just move that building over here! LOL It even has a basement under part of it.Huge old coal stoker furnace in it too.It was the OL Uncles garage where he worked on big trucks a long time ago.





I just found 10 huskys at my local scrap yard, there on your way now  (joking)


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I just found 10 huskys at my local scrap yard, there on your way now  (joking)



:hell_boy: That is just not nice  Dang brat kid :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good to me.I don't think you will need a bigger carb? Maybe do the piston like Jacob is doing?If we can get him to put more pics on it would help you out.His is the same motor as yours.



well i can't figure out what or why he's doing to his piston. like i said, my mod knowledge is in its infancy. done a lot of reading but prolly won't grow until i actually do it


----------



## diggers_dad

jerrycmorrow said:


> just read the thread (a good portion of skimming). guess i just got to get it running to get a baseline and then just crack it open and start doing. i'm guessing the major things are:
> 1. keep the intake rough but match the carb opening to the intake port
> 2. smooth out the exhaust and match port size to muggler opening
> 3. mod muffler
> after that, maybe consider:
> 4. bigger carb
> 5. ?



You're headed in the right direction. Getting a good baseline to make an evaluation of your work is smart. I was not that bright. Some think it's important to make the intake rough, but I disagree on that one. I think by the time it makes it to the combustion chamber it's well mixed, but you know about opinions. I smooth the intake out and polish it to allow the fastest and most complete flow. 

It's ok to open the exhaust all you can and match the muffler to it. Just don't go crazy on the muffler mod to start with. After you run it a while if you think you need to open it more you can make changes to the muffler without having to rework the exhaust port. 

If you're not familiar with the timing and possible changes, don't take material off of the top or bottom of the ports, just widen and smooth them. I'm still learning on timing and have experimented a little but not much. I have opened the top and bottom of the exhaust port a small amount with good results, but that was a 42 cc WT, the design may be different on yours. 

My best advice is to read a LOT and go slowly. It's easy to take metal away, not so much to put it back.

Be careful, you'll be porting your weed wacker before long...


----------



## diggers_dad

John, that shop is awful. Send all the runners to me and the parts to Jim. We're here for ya, buddy!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Just got something else to stuff in my shed. A.new parts washer


----------



## roncoinc

Went to the STEEL shop where i used to work to see about an ignition pickup for the 181 i'm working on.
pulled one and brot it to the counter,owner wasnt there but the help told for thataused piece was $80 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i said no thank you !!!!!

found they take all the junk saws they dont want anymore over the border to maine to a scrap yard..
gotta look that place up now !!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

tbone75 said:


> Thought I got my 365 today? Opened the box......there is a 268XP in there?Seller said my saw is still sitting there.He sent the wrong one. LOL So its boxed back up now.I asked if its for sale? LOL But I think its going to someone else? I think this one was on fleabay at the same time? can't remember what it went for? Not a bad saw at all! This is a first for me!



He wants you to port it before you send it back... uttahere2:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Went to the STEEL shop where i used to work to see about an ignition pickup for the 181 i'm working on.
> pulled one and brot it to the counter,owner wasnt there but the help told for thataused piece was $80 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i said no thank you !!!!!
> 
> found they take all the junk saws they dont want anymore over the border to maine to a scrap yard..
> gotta look that place up now !!



I would talk to the owner about that pickup! Then go find that scrap yard!!!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Something Ron will like! Just got these today for the OL.Ron got me on these!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Little Efco saw pics for Jeff.If you see anything else I need for it let me know? This is all I have of it.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John, that shop is awful. Send all the runners to me and the parts to Jim. We're here for ya, buddy!



Better rethink that? There are more non runners than runners. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Something Ron will like! Just got these today for the OL.Ron got me on these!!!!



Super nice !! ebay ??

going to replace the wood or refinish it ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Super nice !! ebay ??
> 
> going to replace the wood or refinish it ??



Fleabay ........ The OL don't want me to touch most of them? New handle on a couple is all.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Dad and I are buying out lowes


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dad and I are buying out lowes



You better buy me something after that nasty tease you did! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

And the total comes too....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You better buy me something after that nasty tease you did! :hmm3grin2orange:



I got you a tootsie roll!


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> Me? You know I don't know nuttin!



I been looking for you. Repped. 
You hiding or what?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Got a new saw tonight. 
Got it from a fella that started talking to me today. 041 stihl that he said ran at one time seems in good shape!! He was gonna find me a top cover for it. He also told me that his brother had a big stack of homelites


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Got a new saw tonight.
> Got it from a fella that started talking to me today. 041 stihl that he said ran at one time seems in good shape!! He was gonna find me a top cover for it. He also told me that his brother had a big stack of homelites



cool deal lucille


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Got a new saw tonight.
> Got it from a fella that started talking to me today. 041 stihl that he said ran at one time seems in good shape!! He was gonna find me a top cover for it. He also told me that his brother had a big stack of homelites



:bad_smelly::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Thanks! 
I got it boxed up and ready to head to johns!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thanks!
> I got it boxed up and ready to head to johns!!



Go ahead I will just send it on LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Go ahead I will just send it on LOL



Send it back to me and put your 038 in with it!! 

Iv been playing with my new parts washer, im impressed with it! I picked it up for 60 bucks! It will come in handy, uploading new pics of the WT now.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Send it back to me and put your 038 in with it!!
> 
> Iv been playing with my new parts washer, im impressed with it! I picked it up for 60 bucks! It will come in handy, uploading new pics of the WT now.



What one? The super or the mag? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Was given a poulan 2050 today.
guy said it would start but wouldnt stay running.
heres a pic of the carb inlet screen..






heres a pic after i dug most of it out and the pile that was in it.


----------



## tbone75

The OL is going to kick my arse when she gets back! I carried in a pile of wood today. LOL Took me a while 2 pieces at a time.5' high and 7' long LOL That is what my wood rack holds LOL Still had 2 rows like that in but I like to keep way ahead so it drys more.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was given a poulan 2050 today.
> guy said it would start but wouldnt stay running.
> heres a pic of the carb inlet screen..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a pic after i dug most of it out and the pile that was in it.



Can't see why it wouldn't run? :hmm3grin2orange: Going to port it ? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> What one? The super or the mag? LOL



Its a Stihl to hell if I care :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Its a Stihl to hell if I care :hmm3grin2orange:



Well the mag has a new top end thanks to Jerry! The super will have a new tank? But the mag needs a carb kit? Don't know if the super runs yet? Been slacking a LOT !! LOL Just call me slug LOL May be slacking more tomorrow after the wood?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> Was given a poulan 2050 today.
> guy said it would start but wouldnt stay running.
> heres a pic of the carb inlet screen..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a pic after i dug most of it out and the pile that was in it.



did it even HAVE a fuel filter?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Well the mag has a new top end thanks to Jerry! The super will have a new tank? But the mag needs a carb kit? Don't know if the super runs yet? Been slacking a LOT !! LOL Just call me slug LOL May be slacking more tomorrow after the wood?



Interested in parting with the super?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> did it even HAVE and fuel filter?



Fixed it for you in the quote, you can go back in and change it in your post......LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Interested in parting with the super?



:waaaht: NO


----------



## jimdad07

Nice carb Ron. That saw shows some real good maintenance, I love those kinds of people, I get my best stuff because of people like that.

Trying to find a used four wheeler right now, thinking of selling some of the wood out of those woods I am clearing to fund it. I was thinking of selling some saws, but I just can't do it.


----------



## tbone75

Well maybe for a real nice Husky? :hmm3grin2orange: OK I changed my mind a Dolmar 120si would get it no problem!!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Well maybe for a real nice Husky? :hmm3grin2orange: OK I changed my mind a Dolmar 120si would get it no problem!!



I'll send you a picture of one?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> :waaaht: NO



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Your just like a women that wont give up her.... 
Wait :msp_mellow:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I'll send you a picture of one?



I send you mini-macs and all I get is a picture? :ah:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Your just like a women that wont give up her....
> Wait :msp_mellow:



I told you what I will trade it for? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I told you what I will trade it for? :hmm3grin2orange:



I got a homie XL Ill rebadge to say 120si


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got a homie XL Ill rebadge to say 120si



I don't think I like that? :msp_thumbdn: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I send you mini-macs and all I get is a picture? :ah:



You send my WIFE mini-macs, and I say that after the smell of those little snots, a nice 120si pic is a pretty good trade. You may even be getting the better end of it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You send my WIFE mini-macs, and I say that after the smell of those little snots, a nice 120si pic is a pretty good trade. You may even be getting the better end of it:hmm3grin2orange:



Looks good Jim.I think your right I got the better end! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Well guys, you boys have a good night. Time for me to head for bed.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Well guys, you boys have a good night. Time for me to head for bed.



Nite SLACKER ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fixed it for you in the quote, you can go back in and change it in your post......LOL



duh! one of them senior moments


----------



## jerrycmorrow

long as i'm doing duh! things i got a duh! question. gonna reassemble my homie 330 tomorrow since i got the duckbill valve for the fuel tank. problem is i can't tell from the IPL which way it goes. i think i know but would like some verification.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> long as i'm doing duh! things i got a duh! question. gonna reassemble my homie 330 tomorrow since i got the duckbill valve for the fuel tank. problem is i can't tell from the IPL which way it goes. i think i know but would like some verification.



Lets air into the tank so the closed end is located toward the inside of the tank.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Well guys, you boys have a good night. Time for me to head for bed.



Nite Jim,..your parcel should be there soon.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lets air into the tank so the closed end is located toward the inside of the tank.



preciate it. that's what i was thinkin. thanks for the verify.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> duh! one of them senior moments



I always called mine brain farts.Now that I am retired I guess I should go with a senior moment? NAH... Brain fart sounds better LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I always called mine brain farts.Now that I am retired I guess I should go with a senior moment? NAH... Brain fart sounds better LOL



Better stick with Senior moment, grandpa!


----------



## tbone75

Must have got bored? Tore into the 455 to see what all it needs?Flywheel side bearing is gone!Piston is soso.Found one of them already!I didn't know they were a strato saw? Looks like it was run without an air filter for some time? Piston is chewed up all the way around.Not deep just very rough.Hope I can save the jug? Don't look to bad? The wrap handle is broke too. No luck finding one of them yet? Hate to buy new! LOL Think I will try to get some sleep? LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Must have got bored? Tore into the 455 to see what all it needs?Flywheel side bearing is gone!Piston is soso.Found one of them already!I didn't know they were a strato saw? Looks like it was run without an air filter for some time? Piston is chewed up all the way around.Not deep just very rough.Hope I can save the jug? Don't look to bad? The wrap handle is broke too. No luck finding one of them yet? Hate to buy new! LOL Think I will try to get some sleep? LOL



I hope you sleep well tonight, my friend. Then wake up pain free on top of that, that would be a great way to start a weekend!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Better stick with Senior moment, grandpa!



I am only a Step-Grandpa! LOL You sneak in on me?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I hope you sleep well tonight, my friend. Then wake up pain free on top of that, that would be a great way to start a weekend!



Nice thought!But after what I did today??? LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Time to let the cat in, Dan.


----------



## dancan

Funny you should mention that .


----------



## RandyMac

Buzy night, I oiled the hinges on the gunport and the escape hatch.


----------



## David (saltas)

You forgot the trapdoor


----------



## RandyMac

David (saltas) said:


> You forgot the trapdoor



the hangman does that


----------



## Cantdog

That's all right Randy...relax....tonght is FC night..that should keep you busy....laughing at least!!!


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## Cantdog

You arn't thinking of cutting that tree are you?????


----------



## RandyMac

Nah, have to wait for low tide and dodge waves while crossing the causeway.
I have been eyeing some of these with ill-intent.


----------



## diggers_dad

Morning all. Since John isn't stirring yet maybe that means he slept well last night. Or the OL got tired of all the saws and he had to sleep in the shop!:cool2:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Morning all. Since John isn't stirring yet maybe that means he slept well last night. Or the OL got tired of all the saws and he had to sleep in the shop!:cool2:



I broke down and took one of them sleeping pills about 3am. The OL is still down in Fla. she won't be back till late Sat. night LOL I am paying for that wood I did yesterday! You can find me by the slime trail LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> I always called mine brain farts.Now that I am retired I guess I should go with a senior moment? NAH... Brain fart sounds better LOL



yeah, i always call them brain farts too. but since i was having a brain fart i couldn't remember what i called them so i went to the secondary description. all better now.


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah, i always call them brain farts too. but since i was having a brain fart i couldn't remember what i called them so i went to the secondary description. all better now.



That is bad when your brain fart has a brain fart!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I broke down and took one of them sleeping pills about 3am. The OL is still down in Fla. she won't be back till late Sat. night LOL I am paying for that wood I did yesterday! You can find me by the slime trail LOL



Is THAT what i slipped on going down to the shop to turn the heat on ??
gotta finish up yhat poolin carb and see how the saw runs befor i clean it and try to get it out of here,CHEAP ! 
put it on CL for $50 should do it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Is THAT what i slipped on going down to the shop to turn the heat on ??
> gotta finish up yhat poolin carb and see how the saw runs befor i clean it and try to get it out of here,CHEAP !
> put it on CL for $50 should do it.



Could be? LOL Going to go pick up my bandsaws in a few! Then tear into the shop to swap out the 2 in there.:bang:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fella's just bought a couple of saws. 

140 husky that was in the classifieds.
And getting an 038 and 009 Stihl


----------



## tbone75

Got my saws home now the fun begins! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

The muffer that the fella welded up for me, he did a pretty nice job. Its gonna sound good  
Been working on the paint of the WT today as well its alk coming together


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The muffer that the fella welded up for me, he did a pretty nice job. Its gonna sound good
> Been working on the paint of the WT today as well its alk coming together



Jakob,,you gotta get a better camera !! 
i got new glasses so i know it aint ME !!


----------



## tbone75

Yep Ron he needs to do something about that blur! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the bigger bandsaw put in the shop! May not put both in there? Still need to move more stuff around or out! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

NO MORE PAPA SMURF !! .

there it is,all shaved off..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I see a smiley face in that mess of hair! Lol!! 
Got a new husky, pics soon to come. The saws nothing to write home about.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Sorry bout the blurry pic. I was in the car when I took it haha


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> NO MORE PAPA SMURF !! .
> 
> there it is,all shaved off..



Looks like fake snow to me .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Holy crap, Ron! :msp_blink:


----------



## dancan

Robin , the girls want to know how your making out with the Suub .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hubba hubba huubbaaaa!


----------



## RandyMac

A sunny and mild California day.


----------



## dancan

Our sunny weekend has a low of 9º .
I like you sunny pic .


----------



## roncoinc

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/nRH0jhuc1r4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

ok


----------



## pioneerguy600

On a beach near Randy,


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron! Your face is going to get cold! LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> On a beach near Randy,



Just like Randy's pic , Tee shirt and bikini weather for us !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Just like Randy's pic , Tee shirt and bikini weather for us !




It was a beautiful day and I was wearing a tee shirt and jeans.


----------



## pioneerguy600

These guys were enjoying the beach also,


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> These guys were enjoying the beach also,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yup,,must be friday night,,..
> theres all Randy Mac girlfriends sunning on the beach


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/nRH0jhuc1r4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> ok



Glad to see John and DAn liked that.
didnt think you were that kewl DAn ??
you may be ok after all 
not like that old meen guy


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Looks like fake snow to me .



I SHAVED,,, not sneezed


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I SHAVED,,, not sneezed



So why did you shave Ron? I haven't shaved mine off in a couple years LOL Just trim it down


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> So why did you shave Ron? I haven't shaved mine off in a couple years LOL Just trim it down



Wel,i didnt SHAVE,,i used the trimmer and still have about 1/2 left for seed 
i havent had a hair free face since 1971.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> So why did you shave Ron? I haven't shaved mine off in a couple years LOL Just trim it down



Didnt want to look as old as Jerry


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Didnt want to look as old as Jerry



I shave it off once a year and let it grow right back most times.Just haven't for a couple years now.


----------



## tbone75

Picking on Jerry tonight? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Still tearing up the shop! got the old bandsaw out now.Tear out that part of the bench next.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , the girls want to know how your making out with the Suub .





Hmmmm???.........Send those Acadian sweeties down to find out.....heheheh.....Making out good..I'd be!!!

But really.....a bunch of parts have arrived......the modified base pan I wanted to buy off the internet kinda fizzled....phone is dissconnected and though the emails go somewhere there is no answer....so today I went down to the "Toy Box" and showed Jason what I wanted done to my base......we discussed it and soildified the design and he'll have it for me Tues!! This weekend will be cleaning the engine block, timing case and installing the complete timing and balance shaft set with new tensioners and guides. You guys otta see the toy box!! This friend who has nearly unlimeted funds (spelled DuPont) has this extream shop and storage area for his wild cars..hires a few very talented guys for fabbing, restorations and building big inch mussel cars from many eras and is very local supportive......the wife actually does his accounting.....he is the biggest taxpayer in our big money costal town betwen Camden and Mount Desert. But the guy is pretty down to earth, even with his AC Cobras, and Blown Hemi Super Bees and others of the same kind. Anyway tomorrow will be a parts cleaning day .....Sun will be the assembly of the timing set and balance set, timing the motor and reinstalling/sealing the timing cover.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was a beautiful day and I was wearing a tee shirt and jeans.



LOL wait til tomorrow....LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmm???.........Send those Acadian sweeties down to find out.....heheheh.....Making out good..I'd be!!!
> 
> But really.....a bunch of parts have arrived......the modified base pan I wanted to buy off the internet kinda fizzled....phone is dissconnected and though the emails go somewhere there is no answer....so today I went down to the "Toy Box" and showed Jason what I wanted done to my base......we discussed it and soildified the design and he'll have it for me Tues!! This weekend will be cleaning the engine block, timing case and installing the complete timing and balance shaft set with new tensioners and guides. You guys otta see the toy box!! This friend who has nearly unlimeted funds (spelled DuPont) has this extream shop and storage area for his wild cars..hires a few very talented guys for fabbing, restorations and building big inch mussel cars from many eras and is very local supportive......the wife actually does his accounting.....he is the biggest taxpayer in our big money costal town betwen Camden and Mount Desert. But the guy is pretty down to earth, even with his AC Cobras, and Blown Hemi Super Bees and others of the same kind. Anyway tomorrow will be a parts cleaning day .....Sun will be the assembly of the timing set and balance set, timing the motor and reinstalling/sealing the timing cover.



I would love to see the Toy Box !! Just love them old muscle cars!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL wait til tomorrow....LOL!!



We will have to ask Randy.


----------



## tbone75

Rain is moving in tonight! Arthritis is getting me bad tonight.So you guys should get some rain in a couple days?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I would love to see the Toy Box !! Just love them old muscle cars!!



Oh man John this guy is like a mini J Leno...he has a show room with perhaps 20 very desirable cars...Delorean, AC, Nova draggsters, Super Bees......etc all built to the hilt....Harleys, Ducatis, and the new Victorys...120 cu in..etc. The guy has some pretty awsome chit and a fabulous place to keep and maintain them...I'm a native and poor...he's from "away" and wealthy..but I gota say he is just like most everyone here....just a guy..working a job at the FILs garage...the difference is he wants to...not has to.....funny guy...but easy to like as he is friendly and always willing to help anyone...don't see that a lot with anyone let alone the ultra wealthy..


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh man John this guy is like a mini J Leno...he has a show room with perhaps 20 very desirable cars...Delorean, AC, Nova draggsters, Super Bees......etc all built to the hilt....Harleys, Ducatis, and the new Victorys...120 cu in..etc. The guy has some pretty awsome chit and a fabulous place to keep and maintain them...I'm a native and poor...he's from "away" and wealthy..but I gota say he is just like most everyone here....just a guy..working a job at the FILs garage...the difference is he wants to...not has to.....funny guy...but easy to like as he is friendly and always willing to help anyone...don't see that a lot with anyone let alone the ultra wealthy..



Very rare for a guy like that to be friendly to everyone!


----------



## jimdad07

Hello boys, been out working late tonight. How is everyone here tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hello boys, been out working late tonight. How is everyone here tonight?



Not bad, been a little slow in here tonight, not much to report or talk about on my end.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello boys, been out working late tonight. How is everyone here tonight?



Hi Jim there is a guy looking for some mac 310 parts! I didn't know if mary had anything left or not from that mess I sent you?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Been working late in the shop tonight. 
Got a new saw today. A husky 23 compact, pretty low hours, Runs but needs carb work... Nothing to write home about but its a saw! LOL 

Tore into the 041 that I got yesterday. It all looks good, a bit of carbon build up but the P&C look great. Gonna clean it up and slap it back together, should run then. Gonna have to find a Air filter plate, air filter, and cover for it still.


----------



## tbone75

Got to go stoke the fire.BRB


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Very rare for a guy like that to be friendly to everyone!




Yes it John,,,it's taken me 20-25 yrs to warm up to him.............but I gotta say...he's on the right track!!


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Hello boys, been out working late tonight. How is everyone here tonight?



Evening Jim. Pretty quiet in here. You should check out the "Blueprinting" thread. Yikes!

Otherwise, Randy is looking for FC's,

John is hurting from the rain,

I am whining about my chest hurting, 

There is some Saabing going on,

and I bet Dan is setting the alarm cat...


----------



## diggers_dad

Oh yeah, Jacob "the kid" is claiming to know how to reassemble saws. So far all I've seen him do is take them apart...


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Hi Jim there is a guy looking for some mac 310 parts! I didn't know if mary had anything left or not from that mess I sent you?



Find out what he needs and I bet she'll see if she has anything left. I know the mini-mac parts go fast. Not sure why but I guess there are crazies everywhere.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not bad, been a little slow in here tonight, not much to report or talk about on my end.



Same here. I brought that hydronic coil I put in at the cheese store on line tonight after fighting a wall with fire blocking to run the thermostat wire. It worked out great though, it is heating in there pretty evenly now and I have plenty of BTU's left for additional heat work. The coil has a 68,000btu output and the boiler is a 127,000 btu output.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Oh yeah, Jacob "the kid" is claiming to know how to reassemble saws. So far all I've seen him do is take them apart...





Thats to funny!! Iv been paint up the WT, and got the MM done to it. It should be back together sometime next week? My dad is keeping me busy with house jobs. Tomorrow putting up drywall in the dinning room.  

I gave my opinion in the blueprinting thread.


----------



## Eccentric

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thats to funny!! Iv been paint up the WT, and got the MM done to it. It should be back together sometime next week? My dad is keeping me busy with house jobs. Tomorrow putting up drywall in the dinning room.
> 
> I gave my opinion in the blueprinting thread.



Hey Jacob. Answer my post in the "beg for manuals thead". Give me your Model number (should be something like 600438B) and the serial number prefix (should be 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, or 15). I can't hook you up if you don't answer. Kids these days......


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Same here. I brought that hydronic coil I put in at the cheese store on line tonight after fighting a wall with fire blocking to run the thermostat wire. It worked out great though, it is heating in there pretty evenly now and I have plenty of BTU's left for additional heat work. The coil has a 68,000btu output and the boiler is a 127,000 btu output.



I bet that will put out some heat. We are putting thermal heat recovery units into all the new houses we are building, costs about $100. a month to heat a 2500 sq. ft. house during the winter.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet that will put out some heat. We are putting thermal heat recovery units into all the new houses we are building, costs about $100. a month to heat a 2500 sq. ft. house during the winter.



That is the big thing now days! Seems to work very well too! Just a lot of up front money to put one in.


----------



## tbone75

Got side tracked in the shop LOL Still trying to figger out what to do?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet that will put out some heat. We are putting thermal heat recovery units into all the new houses we are building, costs about $100. a month to heat a 2500 sq. ft. house during the winter.



You talking geothermal? If you are those are great setups, heat pumps and either geothermal wells or grids placed in the bottoms of rivers. It has become very popular here in the commercial end of things, I take care of a school that has nothing but geothermal for heating and ac and it is the most energy efficient high school in the state. Very good technology.

BTW, I had to buy logs last year, heating my house for $350 this year. Don't need to buy logs for next year though


----------



## tbone75

I just have to many hobbies for that little shop! Guns,knives,saws,a little wood working :bang:


----------



## jimdad07

I just checked out that Blueprint thread, what a bunch of whining little girls. As always, happy to spend most of my time right here in the fight thread. It is getting ridiculous out in that forum. They ought to take the builders for hire and make them hash their nonsense out in a different forum. It is moving away from information sharing very quickly out there. I didn't even bother posting in that one, what a bunch of brats.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You talking geothermal? If you are those are great setups, heat pumps and either geothermal wells or grids placed in the bottoms of rivers. It has become very popular here in the commercial end of things, I take care of a school that has nothing but geothermal for heating and ac and it is the most energy efficient high school in the state. Very good technology.
> 
> BTW, I had to buy logs last year, heating my house for $350 this year. Don't need to buy logs for next year though



Yes geothermal, we use just one borehole or well separate from the water supply for the house, very efficient unit. Oil heat for these houses cost $800- $1000 a month for forced air, $550-$650 a month for radiant in floor heat.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Bout that time for me fella's 
I gotta get my beauty sleep!! 
Night!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Bout that time for me fella's
> I gotta get my beauty sleep!!
> Night!



Night Jim.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Bout that time for me fella's
> I gotta get my beauty sleep!!
> Night!



You need more than sleep!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes geothermal, we use just one borehole or well separate from the water supply for the house, very efficient unit. Oil heat for these houses cost $800- $1000 a month for forced air, $550-$650 a month for radiant in floor heat.



It's a great set up and is becoming more affordable all the time. Carrier has a pretty good heat pump out right now that seems to be solid. Not a big fan of the Trane ones, too much stuff packed into it for what it is and tends to have issues because of it. You want to see a neat system, those simulation trailers that I work on are designed to operate from ambient temps of 120*F down to 60*F below 0. You ought to see the hot gas bypass system that dumps hot gas into the evap. coil to help keep the pressure up for condensing. It then uses liquid refrigerant injected into the discharge line off of the compressor to keep the compressor cool. Pretty neat stuff out there, I truly enjoy what I do for a living, not many who can do my trade for a living. I like that, it makes my paycheck go up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It's a great set up and is becoming more affordable all the time. Carrier has a pretty good heat pump out right now that seems to be solid. Not a big fan of the Trane ones, too much stuff packed into it for what it is and tends to have issues because of it. You want to see a neat system, those simulation trailers that I work on are designed to operate from ambient temps of 120*F down to 60*F below 0. You ought to see the hot gas bypass system that dumps hot gas into the evap. coil to help keep the pressure up for condensing. It then uses liquid refrigerant injected into the discharge line off of the compressor to keep the compressor cool. Pretty neat stuff out there, I truly enjoy what I do for a living, not many who can do my trade for a living. I like that, it makes my paycheck go up.



Yep, Carrier is what is being used here, havn`t seen the Trane ones yet but we have both companies in this area.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

jimdad07 said:


> I just checked out that Blueprint thread, what a bunch of whining little girls. As always, happy to spend most of my time right here in the fight thread. It is getting ridiculous out in that forum. They ought to take the builders for hire and make them hash their nonsense out in a different forum. It is moving away from information sharing very quickly out there. I didn't even bother posting in that one, what a bunch of brats.



Hey, we're not all like that.:msp_sneaky:
I posted the info the OP was looking for in that thread. Then when it turned south I stayed out. I wanted to say something, but knew it would just drag it out further. :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hey, we're not all like that.:msp_sneaky:
> I posted the info the OP was looking for in that thread. Then when it turned south I stayed out. I wanted to say something, but knew it would just drag it out further. :bang:



Hi Stumpy how you doing?


----------



## jimdad07

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hey, we're not all like that.:msp_sneaky:
> I posted the info the OP was looking for in that thread. Then when it turned south I stayed out. I wanted to say something, but knew it would just drag it out further. :bang:



I enjoy reading your post as well as Randy's (Mastermind). You guys aren't the queens that some are and you guys are both trying to eat and feed your families with saw work, not your egos. I have nothing but respect for that, I also have a lot of respect on how you two deal with the arguments. I thought it was great when you posted the specs, that's the way it should be. If it wasn't for this thread right here, I would not be on this site anymore. :angrysoapbox:

Enough of that, nice to see you post in here, always looking for more peaceful people. Of course we have to offset Ron, sometimes we have to bring holy water and garlic cloves for him


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tbone75 said:


> Hi Stumpy how you doing?



Doin good buddy, You??



jimdad07 said:


> I enjoy reading your post as well as Randy's (Mastermind). You guys aren't the queens that some are and you guys are both trying to eat and feed your families with saw work, not your egos. I have nothing but respect for that, I also have a lot of respect on how you two deal with the arguments. I thought it was great when you posted the specs, that's the way it should be. If it wasn't for this thread right here, I would not be on this site anymore. :angrysoapbox:
> 
> Enough of that, nice to see you post in here, always looking for more peaceful people. Of course we have to offset Ron, sometimes we have to bring holy water and garlic cloves for him



I like to feed my ego just as much as anybody else I guess, but when the POO starts flingin, I walk away unless I need to stand my ground. Seems as if this place goes in cycles. Everybody gets along for a while, then it gets a lil rowdy. 

Thanks for the kind words about Randy & I. I have alot of respect for the way he handles stuff on here too.


----------



## tbone75

Stumpys Customs said:


> Doin good buddy, You??
> 
> 
> 
> I like to feed my ego just as much as anybody else I guess, but when the POO starts flingin, I walk away unless I need to stand my ground. Seems as if this place goes in cycles. Everybody gets along for a while, then it gets a lil rowdy.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words about Randy & I. I have alot of respect for the way he handles stuff on here too.



Not to bad.Glad to see you working on saws!


----------



## jimdad07

Stumpys Customs said:


> Doin good buddy, You??
> 
> 
> 
> I like to feed my ego just as much as anybody else I guess, but when the POO starts flingin, I walk away unless I need to stand my ground. Seems as if this place goes in cycles. Everybody gets along for a while, then it gets a lil rowdy.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words about Randy & I. I have alot of respect for the way he handles stuff on here too.



How are you recovering after your fire? I like the little shop you posted afterwards to get you going again. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## jimdad07

It's time for me to turn in. You guys have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tbone75 said:


> Not to bad.Glad to see you working on saws!



Good to be at it again. People around here think I've got something wrong with me since I eat,sleep,drink, and talk chainsaws. I'm obsessed with them. 


jimdad07 said:


> How are you recovering after your fire? I like the little shop you posted afterwards to get you going again. Sometimes less is more.



I'm doing great!!!! I couldn't have done it without the help from AS. God has surely blessed me with this place. 

The "Coop" is workin out good, just a lil cramped. Gotta be organized which isn't my strong point.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It's time for me to turn in. You guys have a good day tomorrow.



Nite Jim


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am packing it in also, nite all


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I see how it is, I show up & everybody leaves. Fine, I'll put my pants back on.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am packing it in also, nite all



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Stumpys Customs said:


> I see how it is, I show up & everybody leaves. Fine, I'll put my pants back on.



I was waiting for something like that from you


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tbone75 said:


> I was waiting for something like that from you



Glad to not disappoint.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Eccentric

Stumpys Customs said:


> I see how it is, I show up & everybody leaves. Fine, I'll put my pants back on.



PLEASE do stumpy. If not, I'm leavin'...


----------



## dancan

The cat that was out is in and the cat that was in is out .
You guys must stihl be dreamin' .
Slackerzzz !


----------



## tbone75

Hi Dan! I didn't yell at you all night.Wanted to let you sleep LOL I haven't had any sleep yet! :bang:


----------



## RandyMac

no sleep here either


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Not dreamin', just catching up. Waiting for the shop to heat up so I can go out there and clean up that infernal mess. This weird winter weather means I haven't been driven indoors, and hence my cleanup is way behind. Gotta make room for that 075 I won...


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Hi Dan! I didn't yell at you all night.Wanted to let you sleep LOL I haven't had any sleep yet! :bang:



Shouldn't you be running on a treadmill or something (Like a hamster)to tire yourself out ?



RandyMac said:


> no sleep here either



Are you up trying to clear off roof lights or mirrors ?



Mill_wannabe said:


> Not dreamin', just catching up...... Gotta make room for that 075 I won...



Good reason to be up !


----------



## RandyMac

Not going after cars tonight. I did go off on a disciplinary rampage through my area, which led to a load of paperwork, not all mine, but it got and stayed quiet.


----------



## tbone75

Making a trip to the PO to send this dang saw back them doofs sent me by mistake. LOL My 365 should be here today I hope?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Making a trip to the PO to send this dang saw back them doofs sent me by mistake. LOL My 365 should be here today I hope?



Been to the PO and picked up a box myself, found a notice in the mail box this morning sayin there was a parcel at the Main office, come get it....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hello everybody, pain pill is kicking in, time to go get e saws ready for the woods. Spending the day out there tomorrow even if I crawl out there. I aggravated this dang thing last week working over Frankensaw standing in one place too long and filing on the jug. Been stiff as a board since. I don't get it, it doesn't bother to lift heavy stuff but if I stay in one spot too long I can't move.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody, pain pill is kicking in, time to go get e saws ready for the woods. Spending the day out there tomorrow even if I crawl out there. I aggravated this dang thing last week working over Frankensaw standing in one place too long and filing on the jug. Been stiff as a board since. I don't get it, it doesn't bother to lift heavy stuff but if I stay in one spot too long I can't move.



That is the way soft tissue damage to the back works, working the muscles is good but stationary no flexing is bad, hurts like the ####ens after a couple of hours.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is the way soft tissue damage to the back works, working the muscles is good but stationary no flexing is bad, hurts like the ####ens after a couple of hours.



You got it, hoping that it will feel better in the woods tomorrow. I have been up and moving this morning and it's starting to loosen up a little.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning ya ol' farts! 

putting up drywall in the dinning room like I said last night. There used to be be the cheap wood paneling up against the wall, we tore all that out yesterday to find plaster  I hate that crap. were also taking out the false ceiling, and make the room somewhat original. I got a picture for you guys in alittle bit on the beautiful engineering they did on the chandelier.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning ya ol' farts!
> 
> putting up drywall in the dinning room like I said last night. There used to be be the cheap wood paneling up against the wall, we tore all that out yesterday to find plaster  I hate that crap. were also taking out the false ceiling, and make the room somewhat original. I got a picture for you guys in alittle bit on the beautiful engineering they did on the chandelier.



There are several kinds of engineering, what kind did you come across?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You need more than sleep!



Ya better watch it... Ill throw poo at you!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> There are several kinds of engineering, what kind did you come across?



I was being sarcastic, but ill grab a quick picture.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I was being sarcastic, but ill grab a quick picture.



So was I, maybe the engineering I am speaking of is a regional thing.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> So was I, maybe the engineering I am speaking of is a regional thing.



ya mean afro engineering? 
Its not as bad as I thought it was, but still not the right way to do it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Who ever thought that pink walls was a good ide????


----------



## tbone75

Jacob that is down right funny!:msp_confused::jawdrop:


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time check in. The rain we were going to get froze! Its snowing hard right now!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Clear nd bright here but quite cold, -8 currently but will get colder as the sun gets lower in the sky.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Lunch time check in. The rain we were going to get froze! Its snowing hard right now!



I was watching the news last night and the way they were talking this storm could bring some snow with it. It all depended where the two fronts met. I'm taking my daughter to daddy daughter dance tonight for her school. Last year we were hit with 6" of snow. I was not wanting to do it again with snow. By the way it's looking we might get some snow next weekend but who knows.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been to the PO and picked up a box myself, found a notice in the mail box this morning sayin there was a parcel at the Main office, come get it....LOL



I hope it's the box from Arkansas!





jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody, pain pill is kicking in, time to go get e saws ready for the woods. Spending the day out there tomorrow even if I crawl out there. I aggravated this dang thing last week working over Frankensaw standing in one place too long and filing on the jug. Been stiff as a board since. I don't get it, it doesn't bother to lift heavy stuff but if I stay in one spot too long I can't move.



I don't have a consolation prize, but welcome to the "I'm not 21 years old anymore" club. It gets worse from here...


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Who ever thought that pink walls was a good ide????



Hey now! Me and yer daddy's second cousin twice removed on his mama's side worked for hours on that setup with yer uncle's first wife's nephew's cousin, Reyburn. You remember Reyburn dontcha? skinny feller with a mullet and missin' some teeth? Reyburn was the one said we hadta support it, we wuz just gonna hand it by a coat hanger.


----------



## tbone75

Having fun with bandsaws!No place on them does it say what size blade they take?Had to take them off and measure them.One is Craftsman 80" the Tiawan is 92" it even has 4 speeds! The Craftsman has 2 speeds.Both run great.Still waiting on fred-x I bet he can't find my place AGAIN !! Happen twice before on Sat. with them? No one else has any trouble finding me? I just want my 365 dang it!  Even more so the 064 Myzerized Monster!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Having fun with bandsaws!No place on them does it say what size blade they take?Had to take them off and measure them.One is Craftsman 80" the Tiawan is 92" it even has 4 speeds! The Craftsman has 2 speeds.Both run great.Still waiting on fred-x I bet he can't find my place AGAIN !! Happen twice before on Sat. with them? No one else has any trouble finding me? I just want my 365 dang it!  Even more so the 064 Myzerized Monster!!!



Sounds like you got enuf to keep yer buzy,dont need no mo saws rite now !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sounds like you got enuf to keep yer buzy,dont need no mo saws rite now !



Yep! Got enough saws to keep me busy for 2 years! LOL As big of a slug as I am maybe 3 years? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Sounds like you got enuf to keep yer buzy,dont need no mo saws rite now !



Just got my box from Arkansas, it took a lot longer than I thought it would, hope your Monster does not take as long getting to you. Jim should of gotten his box on Friday according to the time frame my Post Office gave me for an Air Mailed small package.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Update on drywall. Got the walls cleaned up and ready for drywall, and the false ceiling taken out. Started putting stringers up on the cieling.. Dam hardware store deliverd the 2x2s for the stringers and half of then.are crooked so its been hell pushing them over then drilling em in.





Also getting the chandelier support boards out of the ceiling was hell! It took a 3ft pry bar to get it out!! Heres the nails.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Hey now! Me and yer daddy's second cousin twice removed on his mama's side worked for hours on that setup with yer uncle's first wife's nephew's cousin, Reyburn. You remember Reyburn dontcha? skinny feller with a mullet and missin' some teeth? Reyburn was the one said we hadta support it, we wuz just gonna hand it by a coat hanger.



Iv seen coat hangers used before


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just got my box from Arkansas, it took a lot longer than I thought it would, hope your Monster does not take as long getting to you. Jim should of gotten his box on Friday according to the time frame my Post Office gave me for an Air Mailed small package.



I was beginning to worry. I packed that one extra careful so all of it should have made it in good shape. I hope you find lots of good 028 stuff to use out of it.


----------



## tbone75

My 365 showed up! Said low compression but it don't feel like it? I will find out in just a few.


----------



## jimdad07

I don't have a consolation prize, but welcome to the "I'm not 21 years old anymore" club. It gets worse from here...[/QUOTE]


You geezers have a club?:taped:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Drywall had to wait! Just picked up 5 new saws!!


----------



## tbone75

A quick look over seems good.Compression is 120 very light scoring on just the lower part of the piston?Top half of the piston looks new.Can't see anything bad on the jug looking down the spark plug hole.Nothing broke on it! LOL Just have to tear it down and check it all out?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

worked on my Sears D49 that i got from the Christmas thread. didn't have spark. the condenser checked out. then checked resistance of the points; showed infinity both ways (condenser disconnected). what? spent a long time cleaning and filing the points; resistance acted like it was sposed to. primed the carb and popped. did it again just to hear it, ha. now gotta figure out how to get the fuel line in the tank; the only hole is the fill hole. got one of them nipples that takes an inside line and an outside line. the pieces of fuel line (many, many pieces) indicate what size. already tried the wire through the nipple trick for about an hour; didn't work yet. only way i can figure. gonna try again with a hair dryer this time.


----------



## dancan

Is that one of them Wildthingies ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Is that one of them Wildthingies ?



Not yet? But it will be! :biggrin:


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> You geezers have a club?:taped:



You mean "Us geezers" have a club, Mr. Achy Breaky Back. Remember to take your pain pills with prune juice - they have a tendency to lock you up.


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> Is that one of them Wildthingies ?



Nope, a Wildthingie is serious tool. That thing is some kind of door stop / boat anchor combination.

It might also make a good planter!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

jimdad07 said:


> I don't have a consolation prize, but welcome to the "I'm not 21 years old anymore" club. It gets worse from here...






> You geezers have a club?:taped:



More like a pharmacy purchasing plan... :msp_flapper:


----------



## jimdad07

Great, this is the last time I mention aches and pains around the Centrum crowd.otstir:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys finished with drywall for tonight. 
I picked up some saws today  
021 stihl, 500 homie, poulan pro 42cc, half of an 028..... And!!! The one im.most excited about 123 dolmar!!  the pooopin pro, 123, and 500 are supose to run. I picked em up for a good price too!


----------



## promac850

*Dutch accent* Ya'll a bunch of lazy wankers...


otstir:


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Great, this is the last time I mention aches and pains around the Centrum crowd.otstir:



Sure, old man. You'll forget about it and start talking about which brand of adult diapers have the best leak protection, sporty walkers, Hover-rounds, fiber....

Denial is the first stage. Acceptance will come later.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys finished with drywall for tonight.
> I picked up some saws today
> 021 stihl, 500 homie, poulan pro 42cc, half of an 028..... And!!! The one im.most excited about 123 dolmar!!  the pooopin pro, 123, and 500 are supose to run. I picked em up for a good price too!



Trade a 038 for a 123? LOL Edit: I could use some more 021 parts too!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Trade a 038 for a 123? LOL Edit: I could use some more 021 parts too!



The 123 has spark and comp!!  
The 021 is a runner, the guy said it had low comp.. spark plug was loose :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
no extra parts  what are ya needing though?


----------



## tbone75

Hows the SOB coming along Robin?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

You guys have been awful quite whats up with that?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The 123 has spark and comp!!
> The 021 is a runner, the guy said it had low comp.. spark plug was loose :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> no extra parts  what are ya needing though?



Brake handle the plastic piece that covers the brake spring and stuff plus the little coil spring for the brake and a clutch cover.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You guys have been awful quite whats up with that?



Beats me? Everyone is busy or sleeping? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Brake handle the plastic piece that covers the brake spring and stuff plus the little coil spring for the brake and a clutch cover.




Aint got any of that  
Sorry john, wish I had the spare parts. 

Dont happen to have a 290 flywheel?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Beats me? Everyone is busy or sleeping? LOL



People have lives out of AS and chainsaws....
REALLY!?! No one ever told me!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Aint got any of that
> Sorry john, wish I had the spare parts.
> 
> Dont happen to have a 290 flywheel?



Sorry I don't.Got lots of 170/180 parts LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> People have lives out of AS and chainsaws....
> REALLY!?! No one ever told me!!



I don't know? Why would anyone want to do that? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got a running MS310 I would trade off for a 123? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I don't know? Why would anyone want to do that? :hmm3grin2orange:



Beats me?? 
Iv got 8 saws this week.. im on a role! 
This is the most saws iv acquired in awhile! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Got a running MS310 I would trade off for a 123? LOL



Dang John already bugging me huh? :hmm3grin2orange:
I need to get an upper handle for it before I go much farther. The dang thing is really dirty, Its getting a good clean out before its reassembled. 
Screw the superbowl, thats what im doing tomorrow!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had a chance to clean up those 2 Poulan PRO 325`s that John sent me, they both will make good runners.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I think this dolly is gonna be a keeper, iv been wanting a dolmar for awhile.

Just gotta find a upper handle. Anyone know what other models will fit?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had a chance to clean up those 2 Poulan PRO 325`s that John sent me, they both will make good runners.



Great news Jerry!!!!!!!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Finally caught my buddy to cut this piston down for the 044/046 ! Doing it tomorrow for me!


----------



## tbone75

I see you down there Jeff. LOL Did you get the email I sent you?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Forgot to tell ya'll 
My 1700 dollar wonder took a puke and the rear end went out of it today when my mom was driving to get more drywall screws :mad2::mad2:
I guess its my $1700 wonder becuase.. I wondered how long it would last!! :hmm3grin2orange:
Gonna look into it monday, hope its nothing major.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Great news Jerry!!!!!!!! :msp_thumbsup:



The complete saw has very high compression and once I got it all cleaned up it the starter recoil now works properly, it has great spark and should start right up once I fuel it up. The other parts one is actually in very good shape, just needing a recoil side complete and could use a clutch cover if I come across a better one, this one is just cracked in two places but can be run with it the way it is. The comp is very low on this one but looking in through the exhaust port I can see the ring is stuck by an ever so small smear just at the ring land in the right corner of the exhaust port, the rest of the piston is untouched. The piston got hot at that very point and smeared some aluminum over the ring edges, the saw must have been shut down immediately preventing further damage, the comp being as low as it is it likely would not restart. This saw will become a future mod candidate as I will need to pull it down to get the comp back up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Forgot to tell ya'll
> My 1700 dollar wonder took a puke and the rear end went out of it today when my mom was driving to get more drywall screws :mad2::mad2:
> I guess its my $1700 wonder becuase.. I wondered how long it would last!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> Gonna look into it monday, hope its nothing major.



If its a rear wheel drive, not so much but if its front wheel drive, then its a major job.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> If its a rear wheel drive, not so much but if its front wheel drive, then its a major job.



Its rear wheel drive.. 
4 wheel drive. 
Didnt think about it, but it may also be the transfer case?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Its rear wheel drive..
> 4 wheel drive.
> Didnt think about it, but it may also be the transfer case?



Hmmmm,..that will take some further investigation, could just be a driveshaft.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hmmmm,..that will take some further investigation, could just be a driveshaft.



Could be? ill have to see when I get there monday. The wrecker took it over to the storage shed, so dad and I will go investigate. 

Hey Jerry what other series dolmars will fit an upper handle for a 123 dolly?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The complete saw has very high compression and once I got it all cleaned up it the starter recoil now works properly, it has great spark and should start right up once I fuel it up. The other parts one is actually in very good shape, just needing a recoil side complete and could use a clutch cover if I come across a better one, this one is just cracked in two places but can be run with it the way it is. The comp is very low on this one but looking in through the exhaust port I can see the ring is stuck by an ever so small smear just at the ring land in the right corner of the exhaust port, the rest of the piston is untouched. The piston got hot at that very point and smeared some aluminum over the ring edges, the saw must have been shut down immediately preventing further damage, the comp being as low as it is it likely would not restart. This saw will become a future mod candidate as I will need to pull it down to get the comp back up.



Sounds like you will have 2 good saws! Just a little extra work on one? Sure happy to hear they will run!


----------



## tbone75

The OL should be home soon.Her plane should have got in about 11:30.Takes about an hour and a half from the air port to here.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> The OL should be home soon.Her plane should have got in about 11:30.Takes about an hour and a half from the air port to here.




:msp_wub::msp_wub:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :msp_wub::msp_wub:



Shes been gone 4 days! :msp_smile:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tbone75 said:


> The OL should be home soon.Her plane should have got in about 11:30.Takes about an hour and a half from the air port to here.



Have a good time buddy:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Shes been gone 4 days! :msp_smile:



Dont wake the neighbors!! 

:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Could be? ill have to see when I get there monday. The wrecker took it over to the storage shed, so dad and I will go investigate.
> 
> Hey Jerry what other series dolmars will fit an upper handle for a 123 dolly?



Only the 123 and 133, they are the same, part number 123 310 010 for the regular half wrap handle. The full wrap handle is made up of three main parts that bolt together.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The OL should be home soon.Her plane should have got in about 11:30.Takes about an hour and a half from the air port to here.



:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only the 123 and 133, they are the same, part number 123 310 010 for the regular half wrap handle. The full wrap handle is made up of three main parts that bolt together.



Thanks Jerry, the one I got today is missing. 
So im on the hunt for one!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Brake handle the plastic piece that covers the brake spring and stuff plus the little coil spring for the brake and a clutch cover.



I think I have all of that except the clutch cover. I'll dig through my stash tomorrow and let you know. I may need some 018 parts and any stray Pull-ons or Homlites you have laying around. I really want to find a 50cc Pull-on and see how they run after a little port work.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> I think I have all of that except the clutch cover. I'll dig through my stash tomorrow and let you know. I may need some 018 parts and any stray Pull-ons or Homlites you have laying around. I really want to find a 50cc Pull-on and see how they run after a little port work.



42cc??


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> I think I have all of that except the clutch cover. I'll dig through my stash tomorrow and let you know. I may need some 018 parts and any stray Pull-ons or Homlites you have laying around. I really want to find a 50cc Pull-on and see how they run after a little port work.



Find a 295 or a 325 and you will have a super runner with some basic mods.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite all.


----------



## RandyMac

Lunchtime!!!


----------



## dancan

Breakfast time !


----------



## RandyMac

Tea time!


----------



## dancan

Coffee time !


----------



## RandyMac

I wish it was naptime


----------



## dancan

Naptime's over for me .
Some of them slackerzzzz sure take a long naptime .


----------



## Cantdog

Saab Time.......Things were going along fairly well with that project...was about ready to assemble the timing chain and balance chain sets and was taking all the parts out of their plastic wraps/bags and setting them up in the postions they will live, on a bench beside the car when I find I am missing the sprocket on the exhaust side balance shaft........I thought I did a count in the kit when it the box came...I have call the company today and see if they can ship me out a sprocket ASAP. They shipped the balance chain kit, water pump and oil pump oring very quickly. Ordered it at 5:00AM and they were at the shop by 10:30AM the following day. We'll see how they do this time!! Been many hrs cleaning parts for the reassembly and still have to pull the cams and lifters pull the valves (16) and clean the entire head, lightly lap the valves in and put in a new set of valve seals......so even with a missing sprocket I still have plenty to keep me busy!!! Finished the job at the lawyers offices Friday afternoon so other than a quick trip to the woods for a little firewood time I'll have most of next week to work on it steadily. It should go back together faster than it came apart...


----------



## roncoinc

I dont see John around yet 
must be working on the 365 ??


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> 42cc??



I've experimented with a few of those. Once I watched John learn porting basics back in October? I took off on my own. I'm going to start working with a degree wheel after I do some reading and research. Do you have something? I love playing with those Poulans, they're cheap and easy to take apart.



pioneerguy600 said:


> Find a 295 or a 325 and you will have a super runner with some basic mods.



I've never seen a 295 or 325. Are they a clam-shell or a crankcase saw? I'll have to look one up and see if there are any around here. My next projects are a Mac 360, an 028 Super and an 026.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> I dont see John around yet
> must be working on the 365 ??



His wife made it back in last night after 4 days of being away. If he's working on something I doubt it's the 365.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Morning all!!!
Got in late last night from the daddy daughter dance and now I'm trying to catch up. My daughter had a great time.

Marc~ I have a couple Poulan Pro's. I'm not sure what model they are. Is that what your looking for?

John~ how bad did the snow storm hit you yesterday?


----------



## sefh3

Does anyone have any Meyer snow plow pumps laying around. The older E47's?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Does anyone have any Meyer snow plow pumps laying around. The older E47's?



This is Fisher country around here.
made up in maine,ayuh..


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> This is Fisher country around here.
> made up in maine,ayuh..



I wish I had a Fisher. It would be cool to have my last name plaster on the front of my truck all winter long.


----------



## sefh3

Marc~ I went out to the shop and the Poulans are a PP4620 and a 260 Pro. PM me if your interested in them.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning guys! 
Gonna try and finish up the drywalling today so that we can mud and such through the weekday. 
Gonna hope to work on my dolly today :cool2: 
Around 2 o'clock I gotta go help my new cutting buddy put a 351 V8 in the back of his truck... with out a cherry picker..  Wont be to hard I guess, my brother is gonna come help us as well.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Morning all!!!
> Got in late last night from the daddy daughter dance and now I'm trying to catch up. My daughter had a great time.
> 
> Marc~ I have a couple Poulan Pro's. I'm not sure what model they are. Is that what your looking for?
> 
> John~ how bad did the snow storm hit you yesterday?



Had about an inch but it was gone a couple hrs. later!


----------



## tbone75

Marc I have a 295 I am going to send you! I will get it out this week some time? It runs or did a few months ago? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Must have slept to good last night.Can't move for chit today so far!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Must have slept to good last night.Can't move for chit today so far!



sleep ?? LOL !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> sleep ?? LOL !!!



:hmm3grin2orange: OK that could have something to do with it to? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

got a question for you genuses. i've worked on crankcase and clamshell saws. never could figure out why they are called clamshells. illucidate me please.


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> got a question for you genuses. i've worked on crankcase and clamshell saws. never could figure out why they are called clamshells. illucidate me please.



When you take the engine out and pull the bottom part off it looks like 1/2 a clams shell


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> When you take the engine out and pull the bottom part off it looks like 1/2 a clams shell



thanks, that does make sense. just couldn't get my imagination to kick in.


----------



## tbone75

Got my piston fixed up! Just took the piston with me first.That didn't work out so good.The jaws wouldn't hold it true so had to go back and get a ring to put on it so it would stay true in the lathe.Now I have a .030 pop up! This should be a very good running 044?


----------



## dancan

When did you get a lathe ? I must have missed that Evilbay purchase .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> When did you get a lathe ? I must have missed that Evilbay purchase .



I wish! Took it over to my buddy that has a mill and lathe. Hes a machinist where I worked LOL He does stuff for me and I fix his saws LOL Works good for both of us!


----------



## jimdad07

Nice piston John, looks great.


HEY EVERYBODY, MARY JUST INFORMED ME THAT A REGULAR OF THIS THREAD BOUGHT A MINI MAC PART OFF OF HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOING TO RIDICULE SAID MEMBER AT EVERY POSSIBLE CHANCE FROM HERE ON OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MINI-MAC LOVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

Off to watch the super bowl. Have a good evening all. I might check in after the game.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Told you that would be a mistake, Ron! You need to hide those mini-mac tendencies...


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Nice piston John, looks great.
> 
> 
> HEY EVERYBODY, MARY JUST INFORMED ME THAT A REGULAR OF THIS THREAD BOUGHT A MINI MAC PART OFF OF HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOING TO RIDICULE SAID MEMBER AT EVERY POSSIBLE CHANCE FROM HERE ON OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MINI-MAC LOVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sure wasen't me! LOL I don't buy back what I give away! LOL So who is it? Only one I know working on one is Digger? And he has the right idea too! 3lb. sledge :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got my piston fixed up! Just took the piston with me first.That didn't work out so good.The jaws wouldn't hold it true so had to go back and get a ring to put on it so it would stay true in the lathe.Now I have a .030 pop up! This should be a very good running 044?



Do not put that piston in an 044, check the shape and position of the combustion chamber first.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Nice piston John, looks great.
> 
> 
> HEY EVERYBODY, MARY JUST INFORMED ME THAT A REGULAR OF THIS THREAD BOUGHT A MINI MAC PART OFF OF HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOING TO RIDICULE SAID MEMBER AT EVERY POSSIBLE CHANCE FROM HERE ON OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MINI-MAC LOVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! 

I was buying that....for... uh... a friend. Yeah, that's it, just picking it up for a guy I know. I even tried to make it look normal, you know, bought a pack of cigarettes, a comb, some gum, then asked for the Mini Mac stuff...

Dang it!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do not put that piston in an 044, check the shape and position of the combustion chamber first.



Its for the 044 with the 046 top end.We matched it up with the old piston.I will check the squish and things before I do much.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> I was buying that....for... uh... a friend. Yeah, that's it, just picking it up for a guy I know. I even tried to make it look normal, you know, bought a pack of cigarettes, a comb, some gum, then asked for the Mini Mac stuff...
> 
> Dang it!:hmm3grin2orange:



BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Sure wasen't me! LOL I don't buy back what I give away! LOL So who is it? Only one I know working on one is Digger? And he has the right idea too! 3lb. sledge :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey John, 

This is what I have for the 021 you're working on. I do NOT have the small plastic piece that covers all of the brake. Everything else you needed is there, I think.







Let me know if you still need this stuff and I'll get it shipped out on Tuesday (I hope). I have court all day tomorrow on a child abuse case so probably be tied up all day.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hey John,
> 
> This is what I have for the 021 you're working on. I do NOT have the small plastic piece that covers all of the brake. Everything else you needed is there, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you still need this stuff and I'll get it shipped out on Tuesday (I hope). I have court all day tomorrow on a child abuse case so probably be tied up all day.



All I need there is the cover and brake handle.A brake handle off a 018 don't work :bang: Just a little different on the left side of it where it screws to the case. The little spring on the right in your pic is different on mine too.Its a small coil spring instead of a flat one.Wouldn't happen to have the little sleeve/insert for the handle too would you?


----------



## tbone75

I got a 295 boxed up to send out for you Marc! A couple Poulan coils and flywheel for a 021 too! That is the only thing I have extra for a 021 sorry.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> All I need there is the cover and brake handle.A brake handle off a 018 don't work :bang: Just a little different on the left side of it where it screws to the case. The little spring on the right in your pic is different on mine too.Its a small coil spring instead of a flat one.



Will this stuff fit yours? All of the brake stuff came from an 021. The cover is off of an 023? I think. How about I send it all to you and you use what you need and keep the rest.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Will this stuff fit yours? All of the brake stuff came from an 021. The cover is off of an 023? I think. How about I send it all to you and you use what you need and keep the rest.



Sure it all works. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its for the 044 with the 046 top end.We matched it up with the old piston.I will check the squish and things before I do much.



Oh that is different, that is a 046 piston not a 044 piston, the combustion chamber for the 044 is link of like a D shape offset from center.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh that is different, that is a 046 piston not a 044 piston, the combustion chamber for the 044 is link of like a D shape offset from center.



Sorry I should have said that in the first place!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh that is different, that is a 046 piston not a 044 piston, the combustion chamber for the 044 is link of like a D shape offset from center.



I didn't know that? Nice to learn something new every day! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a small box of stuff heading to N.S. tomorrow!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a small box of stuff heading to N.S. tomorrow!



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Sure it all works. :msp_thumbup:



Good. I'll get it in the mail.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> I was buying that....for... uh... a friend. Yeah, that's it, just picking it up for a guy I know. I even tried to make it look normal, you know, bought a pack of cigarettes, a comb, some gum, then asked for the Mini Mac stuff...
> 
> Dang it!:hmm3grin2orange:



Send me a PM next time, I would rather donate you and Digger parts than have you buy them. I have a little pull around here (not much).:msp_thumbup:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Got a small box of stuff heading to N.S. tomorrow!



If they are Stihls we may need to think about this. We may be exporting all of our good saws to Canada and importing nothing but orange turds.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> If they are Stihls we may need to think about this. We may be exporting all of our good saws to Canada and importing nothing but orange turds.



Its bad!! Dolmar parts!!


----------



## tbone75

I will take all them Orange saws! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Send me a PM next time, I would rather donate you and Digger parts than have you buy them. I have a little pull around here (not much).:msp_thumbup:



Thanks for the offer! It's all good. Digger is learning lessons on all kinds of levels from this habit of his. How to fund a hobby is important information, too. We talked about the expense vs. what the saw was worth. He said the saw fit him perfectly, so.... Besides, I talked Mary down a little on the price.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I will take all them Orange saws! :hmm3grin2orange:



I know. Any self-respecting saw-addict would have refused all of those smelly parts I sent you!!


----------



## jimdad07

I finished porting Frankensaw tonight. I will put it back together this week and we will have a little test, I have a nice square cant to try it out on. If it rips I'll have Mary take a video of it and post it. I did some major work on this port job, this is the first time I got into the transfers on one and I lowered the intake by a good 1/4". I took all of the middle out of the transfers. I am hoping this works well, definitely will be a test of what I have been learning here over the last year in this thread.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> Thanks for the offer! It's all good. Digger is learning lessons on all kinds of levels from this habit of his. How to fund a hobby is important information, too. We talked about the expense vs. what the saw was worth. He said the saw fit him perfectly, so.... Besides, I talked Mary down a little on the price.



Good, she's pretty fair about things like that. I have nothing to do with her parts store, she started it all on her own and gets her own parts for it without any info from me. She does pretty well for herself, getting a little more on there all the time.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> I finished porting Frankensaw tonight. I will put it back together this week and we will have a little test, I have a nice square cant to try it out on. If it rips I'll have Mary take a video of it and post it. I did some major work on this port job, this is the first time I got into the transfers on one and I lowered the intake by a good 1/4". I took all of the middle out of the transfers. I am hoping this works well, definitely will be a test of what I have been learning here over the last year in this thread.



1/4"!! Wow. I'll be keeping an eye out for that video.

Time for my good-night back rub. :msp_tongue: Good night all.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> 1/4"!! Wow. I'll be keeping an eye out for that video.
> 
> Time for my good-night back rub. :msp_tongue: Good night all.



Nite Marc


----------



## jimdad07

I ran that freebie 028 super all day today and it ran like a top. Very light and cuts very well. I used it felling trees all day and bucking them up. Every tree I cut today go hung up, there was a lot of creative hinge cutting to get them to roll out of the trees they were hung up in. It was good in a way because I got to show Boomer (Mary's little brother) how to handle the hangups. The kid is a fast learner. Even showed him how to drop trees into the hung up ones to knock them down. I'll tell you I would rather cut down larger trees with heavier tops in them to help bring them over. Wasn't able to get any of them to drop opposite of the lean at all, I can usually do it on the larger ones. Got a lot cut today though and got to teach a lot and learn some myself. It was a great day in the woods.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> 1/4"!! Wow. I'll be keeping an eye out for that video.
> 
> Time for my good-night back rub. :msp_tongue: Good night all.



Good night Marc!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas



Hey Jethro


----------



## tbone75

Got to try out my bearing puller tonight! Worked great on the 455 bearings.One fell apart when I pulled the motor apart! LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas



I won't bug you about the 123 any more LOL I got to have a 120si ! 123 is to heavy for me LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

The 123 dolmar is a runner!!!!!! 

:msp_thumbup:
Sorry just rubbing it in Johns face! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

I like 123's.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> I like 123's.



Your not gonna be after it too are you???? LOL 

Husky mounts will fit the dollys wont they?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The 123 dolmar is a runner!!!!!!
> 
> :msp_thumbup:
> Sorry just rubbing it in Johns face! :hmm3grin2orange:



Go ahead I don't want it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I like 123's.



I like 133`s better since I have a very nice one but would not turn away a 123.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Go ahead I don't want it :hmm3grin2orange:



Ill have pictures tomorrow! 
Cleaning that thing was hell! its been caked in sawdust and oil! i still havent got it all.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I won't bug you about the 123 any more LOL I got to have a 120si ! 123 is to heavy for me LOL



The 123 is pretty heavy, and hard to pull over.. even for me. 
its pulling 185psi! 

:msp_ohmy:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like 133`s better since I have a very nice one but would not turn away a 123.



I wouldn't kick one out of bed for eating potato chips for sure!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I wouldn't kick one out of bed for eating potato chips for sure!



I would take one if offered one for a good price LOL But I want the 120si !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> I wouldn't kick one out of bed for eating potato chips for sure!



In bed??? 
Pshhh! cheap skape! 
Dinner, flowers, fireworks, Berry White music... it deserves it! 


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I would take one if offered one for a good price LOL But I want the 120si !!



I don't blame you, the 120si to me is one of the best I have ever ran. I love to run it any chance that I can. It's weight isn't too bad for the size of it and it is a cutting mother stock.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> In bed???
> Pshhh! cheap skape!
> Dinner, flowers, fireworks, Berry White music... it deserves it!
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



It appreciates my frugality :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> It appreciates my frugality :hmm3grin2orange:



Exhaust holes hurt 

:frown:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> In bed???
> Pshhh! cheap skape!
> Dinner, flowers, fireworks, Berry White music... it deserves it!
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Barry White! You got to get out more often! :msp_confused:


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Exhaust holes hurt
> 
> :frown:



Not if you make them bigger, helps if you're hung like a squirrel too.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Barry White! You got to get out more often! :msp_confused:


 2-Pac? HAHAH 



jimdad07 said:


> Not if you make them bigger, helps if you're hung like a squirrel too.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
"YMCA!!!"


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> 2-Pac? HAHAH
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> "YMCA!!!"



Your not even close! I thought you was a southern boy? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Skynard ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Your not even close! I thought you was a southern boy? :hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange:

I am.. I thought we were talking about people that made no affect to society!

Here's my jam! [video=youtube;jNOj3zTAnLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNOj3zTAnLA[/video]


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I am.. I thought we were talking about people that made no affect to society!
> 
> Here's my jam! [video=youtube;jNOj3zTAnLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNOj3zTAnLA[/video]



No speakers on my puter? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

You guys have a good night, time for me to hit the sack.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> No speakers on my puter? :hmm3grin2orange:



Deaf ol' man!

Did ya treat the wife to anything special? ya know as a coming home present?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You guys have a good night, time for me to hit the sack.



Nite Jim


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Deaf ol' man!
> 
> Did ya treat the wife to anything special? ya know as a coming home present?



Yep let her sleep in today :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> You guys have a good night, time for me to hit the sack.



Night Jim!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Yep let her sleep in today :hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_thumbup: your a good husband! 

My sisters cat woke me up this morning cause I crashed on the couch.. was very tempted to eat it for breakfast :msp_mad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta pack it in also, nite all.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

RandyMac is spraying his nasty venom all over me for posting that I needed an air filter for an 041 in that Oldmag swap thread that 
67L36Driver‎ posted

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

The Superbowl is over , time to get back to work you ZZZSlackerzzz !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Yep, we're not so happy here, so might as well go to work.


----------



## Cantdog

Nope.... no joy in Mudville today....silly Patriots....did get in touch with the supplier that sent me the balance chain set missing a sprocket....they are going to send me another kit (hopefully complete this time) and a return ticket for the one I have. Worked in the woods yesterday...great day here for that...clear, light NW breeze, sunny and about 15 degrees in the heat of the day...excellent chainsaw/tractoring weather.


----------



## tbone75

Hello guys.Nice sunny day today! But I feel like chit cause the rain and snow is coming back.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I am.. I thought we were talking about people that made no affect to society!
> 
> Here's my jam! [video=youtube;jNOj3zTAnLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNOj3zTAnLA[/video]



you like bluegrass, eh? i been liking the steeldrivers. also have the following on my computer: alison krauss, balsam range, blue highway, the chapmans, cherryholmes, chris thile, daily & vincent, del mccoury band, flatt & scruggs, doc watson, ricky skaggs, infamous stringdusters, jd crowe, jim & jesse, kenny & amanda smith, the louvin brothers, nothin' fancy, ralph stanley, reno & smiley, rhonda vincent, tony trischka.


----------



## tbone75

I like blue grass.Grew up hearing it on the radio.Mom and Dad always had it playing.I can listen to about anything but that rap crap! I down right hate that stuff!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nope.... no joy in Mudville today....silly Patriots....did get in touch with the supplier that sent me the balance chain set missing a sprocket....they are going to send me another kit (hopefully complete this time) and a return ticket for the one I have. Worked in the woods yesterday...great day here for that...clear, light NW breeze, sunny and about 15 degrees in the heat of the day...excellent chainsaw/tractoring weather.



Sounds like you just darn near rebuilding that SOB. Just noticed yesterday my truck is sitting lop sided.Spring shackle is gone!Rusted clear through!Just the usual for a dang Ferd.Never had a Chevy do that to me! My wood hauler did the same thing 2 years ago.Had to replace both towers and shackles on that one.I don't care for ferds but they was cheap at the time I needed a truck LOL Just went through a round of repairs on all of them!Water pump on the Durango,wheel bearing on the OLs car,brakes on the kids car,brakes on my truck.Still need to put a thermostat in the OLs car.And now the shackle on my truck :bang: It never ends when you drive older stuff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jerrycmorrow said:


> you like bluegrass, eh? i been liking the steeldrivers. also have the following on my computer: alison krauss, balsam range, blue highway, the chapmans, cherryholmes, chris thile, daily & vincent, del mccoury band, flatt & scruggs, doc watson, ricky skaggs, infamous stringdusters, jd crowe, jim & jesse, kenny & amanda smith, the louvin brothers, nothin' fancy, ralph stanley, reno & smiley, rhonda vincent, tony trischka.


 Quite a list! Look up "The old crowes medicine show" One of my favorite bluegrass bands. 
Mumford and sons is pretty good! 



tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you just darn near rebuilding that SOB. Just noticed yesterday my truck is sitting lop sided.Spring shackle is gone!Rusted clear through!Just the usual for a dang Ferd.Never had a Chevy do that to me! My wood hauler did the same thing 2 years ago.Had to replace both towers and shackles on that one.I don't care for ferds but they was cheap at the time I needed a truck LOL Just went through a round of repairs on all of them!Water pump on the Durango,wheel bearing on the OLs car,brakes on the kids car,brakes on my truck.Still need to put a thermostat in the OLs car.And now the shackle on my truck :bang: It never ends when you drive older stuff :hmm3grin2orange:



Never liked fords either! I was the same way with this explorer. It was cheap, and I wanted something pretty quick... Now im paying for it!! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Just got a BIG BOX from N.S. !! :biggrin::msp_thumbsup: uttahere2: Pics in a bit.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I like blue grass.Grew up hearing it on the radio.Mom and Dad always had it playing._I can listen to about anything but that rap crap_! I down right hate that stuff!



I am rather surprised that you don't like Rap music, considering that you "sag" your pants halfway down your azz.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Just got a BIG BOX from N.S. !! :biggrin::msp_thumbsup: uttahere2: Pics in a bit.



opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I am rather surprised that you don't like Rap music, considering that you "sag" your pants halfway down your azz.



Just cause I aint got no azz to hold them up! :hmm3grin2orange: Dang nab west coast Peg Leg Goofball LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Just cause I aint got no azz to hold them up! :hmm3grin2orange: Dang nab west coast Peg Leg Goofball LOL



Okay, enough with the Peg Leg comments..........I walk with a very, very slight limp that is becoming less, and less over time. Basically I have a subtle "Pimp Walk"................LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

The Myzerized Monster is home! I put a 25" B&C on it cause it was handy LOL Them went out to my one lone log LOL I don't think it knows there was a bar on it? :hmm3grin2orange: I did just like Jerry said to start it!No problem at all!!! Fired right up easy as can be! No need for a de-comp YET! LOL I wish I could do video so you could hear this monster!Does it sound good!! That old dry Elm log is a little hard but that saw don't care one bit! Already decided I don't need a 046 any more LOL The 064 is just to much fun !! Jerry did an amazing job on it!!  Now if I could get this one and that Husky up North together? Just to see who has the bigger monster? LOL Kind of think I do! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Okay, enough with the Peg Leg comments..........I walk with a very, very slight limp that is becoming less, and less over time. Basically I have a subtle "Pimp Walk"................LOL!!!



So now your a Pimp ? Different line of work for you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You guys should see the way Jerry packed this saw up! You could toss it off a 2 story building and it wouldn't have hurt it! Never seen anyone pack one that good! Close maybe?:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Got a box full of Dolmar 111 parts today too! And the piston for the 455!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Already decided* I don't need a 046 any more LOL The 064 is just to much fun !!*





tbone75 said:


> You guys should see the way Jerry packed this saw up! You could toss it off a 2 story building and it wouldn't have hurt it! Never seen anyone pack one that good! Close maybe?:msp_thumbsup:



Well, since you don't need it, and you want us to see how well it was packed.....

Send it to ME!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Well, since you don't need it, and you want us to see how well it was packed.....
> 
> Send it to ME!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Sorry but my Nephew has first dibbs on it. He loves that 046! Can't blame him a bit!That saw runs very very good too! Its just not this 064! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess I could have showed the box? Some how the saw was in there with all the stuffing? LOL


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> Well, since you don't need it, and you want us to see how well it was packed.....
> 
> Send it to ME!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Marc,
So what happened to that search for a 20" bar...........did it "dawn" on you that I needed it for a Husky so you gave up before lookin'?.........LOL!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> Marc,
> So what happened to that search for a 20" bar...........did it "dawn" on you that I needed it for a Husky so you gave up before lookin'?.........LOL!!!!



Well, Mr. Snooty, since you asked: I posted last week that I found not one but TWO bars in that K095 mount pattern. Both were sprocket tip and in decent shape, but they were only 18". 

Maybe you should catch up on your reading....

On a serious note, their both decent bars if you need 'em. I think they take a 68 dl 3/8ths .050 chain. I'll send 'em your way if you want, might even find a chain. PM an address if you want 'em.


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> Well, Mr. Snooty, since you asked: I posted last week that I found not one but TWO bars in that K095 mount pattern. Both were sprocket tip and in decent shape, but they were only 18".
> 
> Maybe you should catch up on your reading....
> 
> On a serious note, their both decent bars if you need 'em. I think they take a 68 dl 3/8ths .050 chain. I'll send 'em your way if you want, might even find a chain. PM an address if you want 'em.



Mr. Snooty........really? I think this is one of those pot/ kettle situations, seeing as how I have little, or no saw bias where as for you my friend...........................???.................LOL!!!!

PM forthcoming...............Thanks


----------



## diggers_dad

Matter of fact, one of 'em says "Husqvarna". I'd be glad to get the stink out of my basement.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Thatll tear out a rear end!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thatll tear out a rear end!!!



Schrapnel?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Schrapnel?



Yepp! One of the gears were loose and finally came out... Well flew out.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thatll tear out a rear end!!!



dang! now you gotta buy a new diff cover.
oh btw jacob. that package came in friday, got it from the PO today. nicely packed, no damage. unfortunately the box has been recycled for the last time. thanks much.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jerrycmorrow said:


> dang! now you gotta buy a new diff cover.
> oh btw jacob. that package came in friday, got it from the PO today. nicely packed, no damage. unfortunately the box has been recycled for the last time. thanks much.



Yepp! Well another rearend is what were planning on. It tore up alot in there including damage to the housing! :0 
That box was on its last leg! I knew it would last one more trip. All the padding and being such a light box. Bet ya had fun opening it up I had alot of tape on it  
I know how people that move boxes all day are, just dont really care and throw em around, I see it alot.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Some nasty stuff going on in the "made in america mag swap thread" if ya look on my profile also some things that someone ranted to me about!  I think its funny


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Some nasty stuff going on in the "made in america mag swap thread" if ya look on my profile also some things that someone ranted to me about!  I think its funny



:monkey:


----------



## tbone75

Sorry guys I didn't get to the PO today.Busy around the house with honey dos LOL Hope to tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very happy the 064/660 made it back to you undamaged. Now that it is back you can let most of the other saws in your collection go to new homes, all you need is a two saw plan now, a 50 cc limbing saw and the Monster to do all the serious cutting. Although a 046 is a very good cutting saw it can`t hold a candle in the dark to what you have now. In the same piece of wood, using the same size bar and same make of chain, both chains meticoulsy hand filed by me, your saw beats my heavily modded 046 by 3-3.5 seconds hands down on every cut with my 046 being fully broken in, running 175 lbs comp at the moment, your saw has not even started to break in, wait til it runs ten full tanks through it and the rings seat.....


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Sorry guys I didn't get to the PO today.Busy around the house with honey dos LOL Hope to tomorrow.



John, that box showed up today, and everything looks great. I can't wait to try it out in some seasoned Oak.


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thatll tear out a rear end!!!



Looks familiar , that from one of the Ford Exploders ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very happy the 064/660 made it back to you undamaged. Now that it is back you can let most of the other saws in your collection go to new homes, all you need is a two saw plan now, a 50 cc limbing saw and the Monster to do all the serious cutting. Although a 046 is a very good cutting saw it can`t hold a candle in the dark to what you have now. In the same piece of wood, using the same size bar and same make of chain, both chains meticoulsy hand filed by me, your saw beats my heavily modded 046 by 3-3.5 seconds hands down on every cut with my 046 being fully broken in, running 175 lbs comp at the moment, your saw has not even started to break in, wait til it runs ten full tanks through it and the rings seat.....



Couldn't agree more! With the 064 I just don't need much else! But I have CAD ! :hmm3grin2orange: I would bet Ron would even like this Stihl! :hmm3grin2orange: He just couldn't help himself! :hmm3grin2orange: Don't know how I can ever repay you Jerry? But I will try!!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> John, that box showed up today, and everything looks great. I can't wait to try it out in some seasoned Oak.



I forgot what I sent? The 394 or the 066? Is that better? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Couldn't agree more! With the 064 I just don't need much else! But I have CAD ! :hmm3grin2orange: I would bet Ron would even like this Stihl! :hmm3grin2orange: He just couldn't help himself! :hmm3grin2orange: Don't know how I can ever repay you Jerry? But I will try!!



Just run it and let us know how it makes out, you see the notes on the piece of paper?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> John, that box showed up today, and everything looks great. I can't wait to try it out in some seasoned Oak.



100 cc`s of Orange lovelyiness....LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I forgot what I sent? The 394 or the 066? Is that better? :hmm3grin2orange:



The 394 of course, you said "I can't stand the smell any longer!!! So please just take it, and cover shipping", I'm surprised you blocked it out................,but then again it is a Husky........LOL!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> The 394 of course, you said "I can't stand the smell any longer!!! So please just take it, and cover shipping", I'm surprised you blocked it out................,but then again it is a Husky........LOL!!!!!



Is that where it went? Must of had one to many pain pills that day? I was sending the 066? Or was it the 880? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just run it and let us know how it makes out, you see the notes on the piece of paper?



I will do just that!


----------



## roncoinc

Did some saw stuff today 
the p&c for my 576 came in ..






Guy even included a nice air filter with it.
not a score or a scratch on it.

cleaned and modded the muffler and painted it,drying it on thr woodstove now..






soon get a chance to check squish and see if i will use a base gasket..


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> Did some saw stuff today
> the p&c for my 576 came in ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy even included a nice air filter with it.
> not a score or a scratch on it.
> 
> cleaned and modded the muffler and painted it,drying it on thr woodstove now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon get a chance to check squish and see if i will use a base gasket..




Looks great, Ron!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Did some saw stuff today
> the p&c for my 576 came in ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy even included a nice air filter with it.
> not a score or a scratch on it.
> 
> cleaned and modded the muffler and painted it,drying it on thr woodstove now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon get a chance to check squish and see if i will use a base gasket..



Finally ! Can't wait to see how that runs!


----------



## jimdad07

Lots of boxes arriving all over the place today. Thank you very much Jerry, you did a fantastic job on that cylinder. I will be putting that one back together after I am done with Frankensaw. After running that 028super all day yesterday, I think it may be one of my favorite small saws. Also got to do some stumping with the 9010, ran strong yesterday as well.


----------



## roncoinc

After burning out and up the muffler i used 1100 deg BBQ paint,after a couple days on the stove it will cure and not smoke when saw is started


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> After burning out and up the muffler i used 1100 deg BBQ paint,after a couple days on the stove it will cure and not smoke when saw is started



Yes and it wont stink like a mini-mac :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I didn't get any saw work done today! I did get to have a little fun with Monster LOL And the OLs car is fixed.She is happy at least! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Found more reasons why I stay in this thread. Lots of entertainment going around out there.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Anyone wanna take a guess on what it is???


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone wanna take a guess on what it is???



Your going to tick a lot of people off! LOL 2 brands any way? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Your going to tick a lot of people off! LOL 2 brands any way? LOL




All well, guess I like doing that huh?


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> All well, guess I like doing that huh?



Not bad paint work, nice little feud you and Randy have there, it's not serious is it?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Not bad paint work, nice little feud you and Randy have there, it's not serious is it?



Im not done yet, gonna do some pin stripping and write on it stihll! Lol!! 
Yep for the most part.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im not done yet, gonna do some pin stripping and write on it stihll! Lol!!
> Yep for the most part.



That's too bad, hate to see two regulars from here not getting along.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> That's too bad, hate to see two regulars from here not getting along.



I dont really see as to why he is so pissed, made a mistake of posting that I needed parts for my 041 there. I wasnt the only one to do so either


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I dont really see as to why he is so pissed, made a mistake of posting that I needed parts for my 041 there. I wasnt the only one to do so either



You are both stubborn guys, you have to realize that you will not win and nor will he. A lot of those guys get touchy over those American and Canadian saws because most of this forum is about Stihls and Huskies and a lot of good old mag saws get left behind in the dust by people who don't appreciate them. Randy was logging at a time when those big yellow saws were king out there where he lives along with those old Homies. A thread can't get started around here without the German saws or the Swedish ones getting brought up, I think they were really wanting to keep it old American mag. No reason for either one of you to keep stirring the pot with each other, you are both good guys that could benefit from each others experiences and don't need this pissing match.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone wanna take a guess on what it is???



Poulcrapster with a cremesicle themed paint job. I like it...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Poulcrapster with a cremesicle themed paint job. I like it...LOL



I don't know about that boy sometimes? :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't know about that boy sometimes? :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:



I think he has a little too much time on his hands....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think he has a little too much time on his hands....LOL



Yep I think your right! He needs to go back to work! ASAP !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I don't know about that boy sometimes? :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


 I honestly wonder about myself sometimes??? :msp_confused:


pioneerguy600 said:


> I think he has a little too much time on his hands....LOL



Time??? Whats that??? I seriously have no time this past week. Its RUSH RUSH RUSH! I would have this WT done by now if it wasnt for all my dads projects :mad2:
Its difficult working with him anymore, he still thinks im a 14 year old that doesnt know crap :bang:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> You are both stubborn guys, you have to realize that you will not win and nor will he. A lot of those guys get touchy over those American and Canadian saws because most of this forum is about Stihls and Huskies and a lot of good old mag saws get left behind in the dust by people who don't appreciate them. Randy was logging at a time when those big yellow saws were king out there where he lives along with those old Homies. A thread can't get started around here without the German saws or the Swedish ones getting brought up, I think they were really wanting to keep it old American mag. No reason for either one of you to keep stirring the pot with each other, you are both good guys that could benefit from each others experiences and don't need this pissing match.



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I honestly wonder about myself sometimes??? :msp_confused:
> 
> 
> Time??? Whats that??? I seriously have no time this past week. Its RUSH RUSH RUSH! I would have this WT done by now if it wasnt for all my dads projects :mad2:
> Its difficult working with him anymore, he still thinks im a 14 year old that doesnt know crap :bang:



It will get better, some day he will respect what you have learned, or take your crayons away:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> It will get better, some day he will respect what you have learned, or take your crayons away:hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I did get a nice chuckle out of that!!! 
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

I see that little Polsicle down there LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> You are both stubborn guys, you have to realize that you will not win and nor will he. A lot of those guys get touchy over those American and Canadian saws because most of this forum is about Stihls and Huskies and a lot of good old mag saws get left behind in the dust by people who don't appreciate them. Randy was logging at a time when those big yellow saws were king out there where he lives along with those old Homies. A thread can't get started around here without the German saws or the Swedish ones getting brought up, I think they were really wanting to keep it old American mag. No reason for either one of you to keep stirring the pot with each other, you are both good guys that could benefit from each others experiences and don't need this pissing match.



Also want everyone to understand that I have no hard feelings against Randy. 
I still respect him, and can see his point of view although some of the stuff he said was alittle uncalled for. 
Im not gonna hold a grudge against him, or call him foul words just becuase he has his own opinion.


----------



## tbone75

I may have a long night? Think I over did it today? I don't think the 064 had anything to do with it either! It was all that honey do stuff LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I may have a long night? Think I over did it today? I don't think the 064 had anything to do with it either! It was all that honey do stuff LOL



Stubborn old man! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Stubborn old man! :hmm3grin2orange:



Ya dang brat kid ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Ya dang brat kid ! :hmm3grin2orange:



..point!!


----------



## tbone75

Jerry I am surprised the 064 starts as easy as it does! It did try to bite me once LOL But I was ready for it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I may have a long night? Think I over did it today? I don't think the 064 had anything to do with it either! It was all that honey do stuff LOL



Thought you would be real tired after all you did today,...I mean it must have taken a lot outa ya just pulling that monster outa the box....LOL
Really hope you can get some sleep/rest tonight.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I may have a long night? Think I over did it today? I don't think the 064 had anything to do with it either! It was all that honey do stuff LOL



You ain't any younger or smarter than I am. It's seems neither one of us want to admit we're not 21 any more. My mind is ready to tackle all kinds of stuff, my body is somewhat reluctant...and usually hurts when I'm done. :yoyo:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thought you would be real tired after all you did today,...I mean it must have taken a lot outa ya just pulling that monster outa the box....LOL
> Really hope you can get some sleep/rest tonight.



I was just like a kid in the candy store when I seen that box!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry I am surprised the 064 starts as easy as it does! It did try to bite me once LOL But I was ready for it!



Well Stihls are known for their easy starting.!! ...LOL
It might get a bit harder as the rings break in but it should not be too offensive, you just have to pull it over with commitment.


----------



## tbone75

It wasen't out of that box 10 mins. before I was heading for that log! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I was just like a kid in the candy store when I seen that box!!!



Well you waited long enough for it, now you get to run and enjoy it any time you like.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It wasen't out of that box 10 mins. before I was heading for that log! LOL



Is it loud enough for you?


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well Stihls are known for their easy starting.!! ...LOL
> It might get a bit harder as the rings break in but it should not be too offensive, you just have to pull it over with commitment.



Yes sir! A man's got to be able to commit. Commit to an idea, a belief, a marriage, whatever. Have a pair and make it known! That's not seen enough in the younger generation (as a general rule).


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well you waited long enough for it, now you get to run and enjoy it any time you like.



Waiting was no problem at all!! It was well worth it !!!!! Told you I wouldn't need it till spring any way LOL Now I don't think I can wait that long to kill them trees!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Yes sir! A man's got to be able to commit. Commit to an idea, a belief, a marriage, whatever. Have a pair and make it known! That's not seen enough in the younger generation (as a general rule).



I will try to get that box opened this week and see what you sent me.


----------



## diggers_dad

Time for me to get some sleep, gentlemen. Enjoy the evening. Sleep well and rest up John. I hope you improve tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Waiting was no problem at all!! It was well worth it !!!!! Told you I wouldn't need it till spring any way LOL Now I don't think I can wait that long to kill them trees!! :hmm3grin2orange:



I bet you there are no leaves left on any of them trees.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Time for me to get some sleep, gentlemen. Enjoy the evening. Sleep well and rest up John. I hope you improve tomorrow.



Thanks Marc. Hope you do the same?


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Time for me to get some sleep, gentlemen. Enjoy the evening. Sleep well and rest up John. I hope you improve tomorrow.



Nite Marc


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet you there are no leaves left on any of them trees.....LOL



If there is there won't be as soon as I fire that Monster up! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If there is there won't be as soon as I fire that Monster up! :msp_thumbsup:



Does it sound loud to you?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Does it sound loud to you?



Nope! It has a very good sound to it! Not that loud at all! But it will scare them trees! LOL


----------



## tbone75

These 2 little Poulans I have are louder! LOL A Micro and XXV I gutted the mufflers on LOL


----------



## tbone75

I need to get down in the bottom and get some pics of them Maples before I drop them!And after LOL I need to drop them across a little creek so I can drag them out.Won't be a lot of fun LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> These 2 little Poulans I have are louder! LOL A Micro and XXV I gutted the mufflers on LOL



If you look inside the muffler you will see I leave enough baffle/diverter to help with the noise, just enough to disperse some exhaust noise but it does not rob power from the engine.


----------



## tbone75

There on a steep bank above the creek.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting late, time for me to pack it in, nite all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you look inside the muffler you will see I leave enough baffle/diverter to help with the noise, just enough to disperse some exhaust noise but it does not rob power from the engine.



I was planing on checking it out when I put the new gasket in!Bet I can learn something!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> There on a steep bank above the creek.



I am shure the 064 can handle them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Getting late, time for me to pack it in, nite all.



Nite Jerry.You will be getting something in the email in a min. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I was planing on checking it out when I put the new gasket in!Bet I can learn something!



They flow really good like that but are not really annoying by being too noisy and provide just enough back pressure to prevent the saw from swilling too much fuel.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am shure the 064 can handle them.



Oh yes!! Lots better than me! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They flow really good like that but are not really annoying by being too noisy and provide just enough back pressure to prevent the saw from swilling too much fuel.



It really sounds good! Not real loud at all!


----------



## tbone75

I think I may be tired enough to sleep now? And I hope I sleep till noon!  Going to hurt no matter what? LOL


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackerzzz ! Nappy time has come and gone .
A guy came to the shop yesterday after looking at a used car he was thinking of buying and asked what I thought of Suubs .








He's going to look at other cars .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

LOL! You may have saved him major grief. Good job!


----------



## dancan

Mill_wannabe said:


> LOL! You may have saved him major grief. Good job!



I told him to look at a solid dependable German made unit that would stay running instead of a Swedish hunk of junk . 



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you look inside the muffler you will see I leave enough baffle/diverter to help with the noise, just enough to disperse some exhaust noise but it does not rob power from the engine.





pioneerguy600 said:


> They flow really good like that but are not really annoying by being too noisy and provide just enough back pressure to prevent the saw from swilling too much fuel.



I'm learning about the pressure waves needed to develop optimum power. I'm sure someone else has looked into the most efficient and power-producing modifications to a stock muffler that will mimic a pipe, but it never hurts to experiment a little bit. Now I just need a truck load of mufflers to play with. I've used all mine up.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mill_wannabe said:


> LOL! You may have saved him major grief. Good job!





dancan said:


> I told him to look at a solid dependable German made unit that would stay running instead of a Swedish hunk of junk .
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Good morning gentlemen! Although I appreciated your comments, my Volvo-driving wife did not find humor in them! I told her when she started doing her own service she could voice her opinion.


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Good morning gentlemen! Although I appreciated your comments, my Volvo-driving wife did not find humor in them! I told her when she started doing her own service she could voice her opinion.



The only problems with the volvo's is after about 500K miles they tend to start needing some work..


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I told him to look at a solid dependable German made unit that would stay running instead of a Swedish hunk of junk .
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:




Oh... you must mean a "Steelmobile".....I've seen a couple of those around here......one wheel...two handles and a very roomy "bucket" seat.....extreamly dependable...unless you have a flat...or break a handle from overloading.....or hard cornering


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh... you must mean a "Steelmobile".....I've seen a couple of those around here......one wheel...two handles and a very roomy "bucket" seat.....extreamly dependable...unless you have a flat...or break a handle from overloading.....or hard cornering



That sounds like a great vehicle, bet it does not take a lot of maintenence and if needed would not cost a lot to replace. Hmmmm, wonder how many I could get for say $2500.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That sounds like a great vehicle, bet it does not take a lot of maintenence and if needed would not cost a lot to replace. Hmmmm, wonder how many I could get for say $2500.....LOL



Probably 9 or 10 depending on the dealer...


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Probably 9 or 10 depending on the dealer...



The ones I have had worked better if they were chauffer driven...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The only problems with the volvo's is after about 500K miles they tend to start needing some work..



If they ever get that much mileage on them it would be best to junk/recycle them. The rust gets them up here before the mileage does.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The ones I have had worked better if they were chauffer driven...LOL!!



Definitely a better option especially on long mileage runs....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Probably 9 or 10 depending on the dealer...



Must be the luxury model...LOL


----------



## tbone75

I am hurting bad today but you guys got me laughing! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am hurting bad today but you guys got me laughing! :hmm3grin2orange:



I figured that 064 would put a beating on you......LOL...:beated:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I figured that 064 would put a beating on you......LOL...:beated:



I am blaming the wifes car!


----------



## tbone75

I didn't get to sleep till around 5am.I was going to yell at Dan all night :hmm3grin2orange: But it was more fun surfing fleabay LOL Didn't find much I wanted?? :msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

I walked by the puter at about 1 am and 3 am but I wouldn't have heard all the yelling because the cat was making too much noise LOL .


----------



## tbone75

The OL was up before the cats this morning.I must have kept the cats awake all night LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must be the luxury model...LOL



Nope.... the comercial version...load range "D" tire....and some kind of exotic, rain forest, hardwood handles.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nope.... the comercial version...load range "D" tire....and some kind of exotic, rain forest, hardwood handles.....



Ahhh, well at least it has neumatic tires with bearings, hardwood handles you say, gotta keep them oiled.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> The only problems with the volvo's is after about 500K miles they tend to start needing some work..



My daughters 1991 has 270,000 miles I believe. Still starts, runs, and drives like a champ. The best car decision I ever made was letting her learn to drive with that car. Darn near indestructible. Doesn't use oil and the tranny shifts like it just came off the showroom floor. The inside, well, let's just say teenage girls are good at staying clean, but NOT neat.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I didn't get to sleep till around 5am.I was going to yell at Dan all night :hmm3grin2orange: But it was more fun surfing fleabay LOL Didn't find much I wanted?? :msp_confused:



I know what you mean. I've been looking for a used p/c for that little CS 400 Echo for a couple of months now. No luck.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I know what you mean. I've been looking for a used p/c for that little CS 400 Echo for a couple of months now. No luck.



Is it a top handle? if not a 4500 P&C may work on it? Bolted right on the 4000


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anyone working on a real saw, orange turds don`t count....LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone working on a real saw, orange turds don`t count....LOL



working on a Sears D49. slow going cause of time demands. did get the ignition system sorted out and got it to pop. major, i say again MAJOR dirt. cooked on accumulation of looks like 30 or so years of sitting after 10-20 years of non cleaning. guardedly optimistic though since it does pop.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> working on a Sears D49. slow going cause of time demands. did get the ignition system sorted out and got it to pop. major, i say again MAJOR dirt. cooked on accumulation of looks like 30 or so years of sitting after 10-20 years of non cleaning. guardedly optimistic though since it does pop.



A real ,magnesium saw, only physically broken parts can stop those saws for good. File the points clean, give it fuel and if it has compression it wil run.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta run off for a while, be back later if possible.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> A real ,magnesium saw, only physically broken parts can stop those saws for good. File the points clean, give it fuel and if it has compression it wil run.



yeah when i got it it had no spark. condenser checked out so tested for continuity through the points. they didn't even know they were touching. spent a good half hour filing on the points, very carefully and light-handed. now the two points love each other and acknowledge each others' presence when closed. playing with fuel lines and cleaning crud out of both tanks now.


----------



## tbone75

I got to run off for a while too.Nephew is here needing my other truck.His is broke like a usual Ford LOL So now I have to go get plates for it!And call the insurance place.I get some free wood at least! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

WOW GUYS!!!! 
I JUST RAN THE SAW I PORTED FREAKNNNN AWSOME!!!!


----------



## promac850

ChainsawmanXX said:


> WOW GUYS!!!!
> I JUST RAN THE SAW I PORTED FREAKNNNN AWSOME!!!!



What saw was that again? A stihlapieceapoop?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

promac610 said:


> What saw was that again? A stihlapieceapoop?



Look for a new thread soon


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

[video=youtube;JKB9znIZanA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKB9znIZanA&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> [video=youtube;JKB9znIZanA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKB9znIZanA&feature=youtu.be[/video]



:msp_lol: I be darned it runs! Good job Jimmy  BTW its Stihl UGLY ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stopped at a pawn shop today.Found a couple deals! Weedeater motor that looks new 5 bucks.3/8 Craftsman impact for 20 looks new.80 dollar battery for my drill for 15 bucks!Plus the guy is going to save me all of his junk saws he gets in! 5 to 10 bucks for anything he gets!I just have to stop in once a month to get them out of his way LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> :msp_lol: I be darned it runs! Good job Jimmy


 Want it back now that its a creamsickle?? THERE EXPENSIVE ON EBAY!  



tbone75 said:


> Stopped at a pawn shop today.Found a couple deals! Weedeater motor that looks new 5 bucks.3/8 Craftsman impact for 20 looks new.80 dollar battery for my drill for 15 bucks!Plus the guy is going to save me all of his junk saws he gets in! 5 to 10 bucks for anything he gets!I just have to stop in once a month to get them out of his way LOL


----------



## tbone75

chainsawmanxx said:


> want it back now that its a creamsickle?? There expensive on ebay!



no


----------



## tbone75

Saw of the day and whacker motor  A new Stihl MS211 with a broke handle and no top cover. I got the parts I need from the other MS211! Now what to do with it?Trade sell or play? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Saw of the day and whacker motor  A new Stihl MS211 with a broke handle and no top cover. I got the parts I need from the other MS211! Now what to do with it?Trade sell or play? LOL



If you weren't so far away I'd dig through a stink pile to find you something to trade .


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Is it a top handle? if not a 4500 P&C may work on it? Bolted right on the 4000



Nope. The CS 400 series is different than the CS 4000 series is different than the CS 400 EVL series. It will interchange with a CS 440, maybe even a CS 510 from looking at the IPL's.



pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone working on a real saw, orange turds don`t count....LOL



How about an 028 with an ignition hiccup? 026? Homelite 360?


----------



## diggers_dad

Anybody have a handle cover for an Echo 330 EVL? Or a parts saw? Or an electronic flywheel for an 028 WB? Anybody?


----------



## roncoinc

Worked on the 576 today.
measured squish without a base gasket,,11 thou !
so now i need a base gasket.
checked gap on rings,,19tho on one and 18 thou on the other,so now i need a set of rings 
adding it up i got almost $180 into this saw !!
thats IF it dont need a carb kit from sitting..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Worked on the 576 today.
> measured squish without a base gasket,,11 thou !
> so now i need a base gasket.
> checked gap on rings,,19tho on one and 18 thou on the other,so now i need a set of rings
> adding it up i got almost $180 into this saw !!
> thats IF it dont need a carb kit from sitting..



I will give you 200 for it? :smile2:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

$250


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> $250



175 !! :msp_tongue:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> 175 !! :msp_tongue:



A cute blond! :msp_wink:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Working on another Poulan Pro, one of the 42cc strato saws. 
Gonna port it and trade it off for another saw for a member!


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Anybody have a handle cover for an Echo 330 EVL? Or a parts saw? Or an electronic flywheel for an 028 WB? Anybody?



Did you send them all to me??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Marc, I have an 028 flywheel. Dont know if its a WB? 
Will they fit up? even its not a WB


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you send them all to me??



Well, at that time I hadn't seen an 028 in a month or more. Everyone around here is wanting an 025?!?!?

No I didn't send them all. I did save one but used it on an 028 super last week! It's been busy here and I like those little cash jobs. I sold a starter and flywheel on that one. Who would think I'd see two of 'em back to back like that?


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Marc, I have an 028 flywheel. Dont know if its a WB?
> Will they fit up? even its not a WB



They will interchange, only thing that matters is whether or not it's electronic. I'm not sure how to tell the difference. I've got to check with my saw buddy and see if he has one stashed away. It's gonna be a couple of weeks before I see him, though.

Hey Jerry, is there a way to tell if one is an electronic or points when it's not on the saw?


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Well, at that time I hadn't seen an 028 in a month or more. Everyone around here is wanting an 025?!?!?



That is the way it goes at times, any time I give away/sell all I have of something, surely within a short time I will need what I have let go. I would gladly send you back one but it could take weeks to get there....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> They will interchange, only thing that matters is whether or not it's electronic. I'm not sure how to tell the difference. I've got to check with my saw buddy and see if he has one stashed away. It's gonna be a couple of weeks before I see him, though.
> 
> Hey Jerry, is there a way to tell if one is an electronic or points when it's not on the saw?



Not that I know of and I have never had to change one out for the other. A lot of the real Stihl gurus on here will tell you that there is no need to change the flywheel if you change out the coil for a module, again I have not had the need to do this of yet.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is the way it goes at times, any time I give away/sell all I have of something, surely within a short time I will need what I have let go. I would gladly send you back one but it could take weeks to get there....LOL



Ain't that the truth! That's why I never throw anything away until it's completely useless. That does create a slight storage problem, however. I'm not as bad as John, but I'm getting there.

Not to worry, I'll come up with one. This is the owner's back up saw.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not that I know of and I have never had to change one out for the other. A lot of the real Stihl gurus on here will tell you that there is no need to change the flywheel if you change out the coil for a module, again I have not had the need to do this of yet.



I don't know. This one feels like it's out of time when it runs. Loses power in the cut, makes a funny noise like it pre-detonating. I'm not finished experimenting just yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> They will interchange, only thing that matters is whether or not it's electronic. I'm not sure how to tell the difference. I've got to check with my saw buddy and see if he has one stashed away. It's gonna be a couple of weeks before I see him, though.
> 
> Hey Jerry, is there a way to tell if one is an electronic or points when it's not on the saw?



The only thing that could be different between the points type and the electronic type would be the placement of the magnets in relation to the keyway.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> The only thing that could be different between the points type and the electronic type would be the placement of the magnets in relation to the keyway.



That was what I came up with, also. I know the 041's had a two magnet vs. four magnet set up from points to electronic. They may have moved things a little on the 028. I'll know when I get to talk to my buddy. He's been working on 'em for close to 40 years.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I need to figure out what kind of 028 I have. Its missing alot of parts LOL 
it does have the flyhweel though!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Anyone know anything about shotguns???


----------



## tbone75

I don't think Ron liked the offers for his saw? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone know anything about shotguns???



They go bang!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> They go bang!:msp_rolleyes:



Dang... Your smart. 
i bought a 947 springfield 12 ga today from my broinlaw today for 50 bucks


----------



## jimdad07

Hello everybody. Pretty good day here today.

Jacob that is one heck of a deal, got to love that kind of a deal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> I don't know. This one feels like it's out of time when it runs. Loses power in the cut, makes a funny noise like it pre-detonating. I'm not finished experimenting just yet.




I went and did an intensive search but came up with only one flywheel # for the 028`s, it is-118 400 1206. There is a reference to a (2,4) in the nameing of the item from the list but they do not give an explaination of what the bracketed numbers mean.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I need to figure out what kind of 028 I have. Its missing alot of parts LOL
> it does have the flyhweel though!



All you need to know is if it has a coil or a module.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dang... Your smart.
> i bought a 947 springfield 12 ga today from my broinlaw today for 50 bucks



Should be worth that! Not sure about it? is it real old?I would think so.I can look it up tomorrow for you.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

The hammer on the gun is alittle loose. Anyone know how to tighten one up? Heres a pic


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The hammer on the gun is alittle loose. Anyone know how to tighten one up? Heres a pic



Front to back or side to side?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Front to back or side to side?



Both


----------



## tbone75

Hate to tell you but you may have paid to much?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Both



:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

No way to tighten it up??


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No way to tighten it up??



Possibly by a gunsmith or "me".


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Possibly by a gunsmith or "me".



Wish I could send it to you!! 
I thought ya cant send it through USPS? 
Or... fedex/ups


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Wish I could send it to you!!
> I thought ya cant send it through USPS?
> Or... fedex/ups



You can only send guns to a gunsmith.Or one dealer to another as far as I remember?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Wish I could send it to you!!
> I thought ya cant send it through USPS?
> Or... fedex/ups



I am not shure of US regulations.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You can only send guns to a gunsmith.Or one dealer to another as far as I remember?



:bang::bang:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You can only send guns to a gunsmith.Or one dealer to another as far as I remember?



I heard once that you can ship gun PARTS! 
But wasnt sure


----------



## tbone75

A new hammer spring would fix part of it.The side to side maybe with the right shims?Or a new hammer?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I heard once that you can ship gun PARTS!
> But wasnt sure



Anything but the reciever can be shipped.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

SPRINGFIELD MODEL 947E (SAVAGE ARMS) Savage Shotguns for sale, gun classifieds or gun auction from Clutterbys Auctons. Buy or bid on this SPRINGFIELD MODEL 947E (SAVAGE ARMS) in the category Savage Shotguns on GunsAmerica.
here's one going for 175 bucks! lol 
The guy I got that load of saws from the other day deals alot in guns, I may be able to trade him? LOL 

The gun still shoots really nice, but it wont fire some shells.
its almost like the hammer wont hit some of the shells hard enough?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> SPRINGFIELD MODEL 947E (SAVAGE ARMS) Savage Shotguns for sale, gun classifieds or gun auction from Clutterbys Auctons. Buy or bid on this SPRINGFIELD MODEL 947E (SAVAGE ARMS) in the category Savage Shotguns on GunsAmerica.
> here's one going for 175 bucks! lol
> The guy I got that load of saws from the other day deals alot in guns, I may be able to trade him? LOL
> 
> The gun still shoots really nice, but it wont fire some shells.
> its almost like the hammer wont hit some of the shells hard enough?



Needs a new hammer spring and firing pin maybe?


----------



## roncoinc

HUSQVARNA 576 XP® - Chainsaws


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HUSQVARNA 576 XP® - Chainsaws



High price suckers! LOL But yours is all broke and stuff LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hammer spring is 6 bucks
and the firing pin is 2 bucks 

Now to see how hard it will be to open up the gun.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> HUSQVARNA 576 XP® - Chainsaws



Offers still up for the blond  







Blond dog!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hammer spring is 6 bucks
> and the firing pin is 2 bucks
> 
> Now to see how hard it will be to open up the gun.



Just take it apart slow.Not much to them.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Just take it apart slow.Not much to them.



If I take out all the pins, will it come apart easily?


----------



## tbone75

Ron you should be able to make some money on that saw! Or just use it and enjoy it cheap!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> If I take out all the pins, will it come apart easily?



Only take out what you need tne for the hammer and one for the firing pin should be it? Could be 2 pins to get the hammer spring out?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just take it apart slow.Not much to them.



First thing I would remove is the butt plate.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> First thing I would remove is the butt plate.



I bet you need the stock off that one?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bet you need the stock off that one?



+1


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> +1



Never did much with single shots. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never did much with single shots. LOL



I have done about as many guns as I have saws. Scratch built, rebuilt and overhauled most every action out there.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have done about as many guns as I have saws. Scratch built, rebuilt and overhauled most every action out there.



Your way ahead of me! I work on guns but just swapping parts is most of it. LOL A little filing sanding and a tweek or 2 LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

im tearing into it now... this single shot is pretty simple and straight forward. I think I found the problem? Having some problems getting the spring in place


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your way ahead of me! I work on guns but just swapping parts is most of it. LOL A little filing sanding and a tweek or 2 LOL



Not much to it, make a few parts, swage the barrels, make firing pins,case harden, build up, grind, file , fit bits up ,new springs and all the other little things like replace screws, re tap for stripped out screws, mount scopes, new sights, shorten barrels , yeah the list goes on and on....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, night all


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, night all



night jerry!


----------



## dancan

Someone been handing out sleeping pillz ?
ZZZSlackerz !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Someone been handing out sleeping pillz ?
> ZZZSlackerz !



Yeah but they wore off.......coffee up then back to the Saab....stripped out the head yesterday...it's headed to the "Toy Box" this morning for a ride in the "Barracuda" style automated parts washer. A few pics. The first pic is the balance chain set, note the dark colored sprocket? This is the missing link which stihl has not arrived.:msp_mad: Pic 009....John do you recognize that box on the floor to the right of the Saab???LOL


----------



## dancan

pic #7
Fun stuff , aaaallllllllllll kinds of room . 


LOL !


----------



## Cantdog

A few more.....I know I'm slow but I didn't want you guys to think I been Slackin, as I haven't been around much lately...pic 014 is part of the WIS (Workshop Information System) program...I don't think the public is supposed to have this, as it is strictly a Saab dealer thing...but it's all over the internet...in pieces and CDs on ebay...it is a bolt by bolt R&R description of every part on a Saab...rather handy!!!!!!!!!! Pic 018...head all stripped and all parts in order...note the small holes in the plywood on the inside of all the valves/springs?? These are to hold the valve stem collets, the smallest damn keepers I've ever seen....the valve stems themselves are some metric eqiv of 3/16"...there'll be much joy putting those back in!!!!!! Down in a hole!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> pic #7
> Fun stuff , aaaallllllllllll kinds of room .
> 
> 
> LOL !



LOL yeah it's kinda tight but the pic makes it look a little worse than it is...a lot of stuff had to be moved to the side to get at the motor mounts and other stuff so it looks like a real jumble but everything has its place and only fits in one place. I do have to say that the Saab wiring connectors are the best I've even seen...there is a big red end on every plug with a screwdriver slot so you can pry the the red end up and once you can grasp it to pull it the rest of the way up, it is ramped and as it moves up it ejects the multi prong plugs from each other so the is no yanking on the plugs to get them apart....cool.....born from Jets I expect.


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,hope you got plenty of heat to work on the sub..
14 deg here and i aint heating up the shop today !


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> A few more.....I know I'm slow but I didn't want you guys to think I been Slackin, as I haven't been around much lately...pic 014 is part of the WIS (Workshop Information System) program...I don't think the public is supposed to have this, as it is strictly a Saab dealer thing...but it's all over the internet...in pieces and CDs on ebay...it is a bolt by bolt R&R description of every part on a Saab...rather handy!!!!!!!!!! Pic 018...head all stripped and all parts in order...note the small holes in the plywood on the inside of all the valves/springs?? These are to hold the valve stem collets, the smallest damn keepers I've ever seen....the valve stems themselves are some metric eqiv of 3/16"...there'll be much joy putting those back in!!!!!! Down in a hole!!



I got a headache just looking at those pics. You're a better and more patient man than I am. Best of luck on putting it all back together.


----------



## 8433jeff

Wonder if appreciates how close it was to scrap.


----------



## tbone75

Robing all I can say is I glad its you and not me! :hmm3grin2orange: I dodn't want to get that deep in one any more LOL Now if it was a small block Chevy I think I could still do it? LOL I have seen that box before? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Robin,hope you got plenty of heat to work on the sub..
> 14 deg here and i aint heating up the shop today !



Cold and snowing here! Got about an inch and still snowing. I haven't made it down stairs to fire up the stove yet.Not having a very good day so far. Over do it one day and then pay for a few days LOL


----------



## tbone75

That car looks like a real mess but like you said things only fit one way. That program you have is a life saver! Don't think you will have to much trouble getting it back together with that.


----------



## Cantdog

Yes Ron the shop is well heated and well lit. Thanks for the good words guys....it is what it is....trying to hurry or get frantic will just slow me down...it's surrounded on all side by its Swedish bretheren silently lending support......once in a while I almost think I can hear a tiny wisper saying "It's just a big chainsaw...you can do it" LOL!!!! Just got back from the "Toy Box"...Jason is working on my base pan modification and I have to get down and dirty with the oven cleaner and a toothbrush a get rid of the last stubborn pockets of carbon/sludge that the big ol automatic parts cleaner couldn't quite get. Nice day here 25 degrees and sunny....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes Ron the shop is well heated and well lit. Thanks for the good words guys....it is what it is....trying to hurry or get frantic will just slow me down...it's surrounded on all side by its Swedish bretheren silently lending support......once in a while I almost think I can hear a tiny wisper saying "It's just a big chainsaw...you can do it" LOL!!!! Just got back from the "Toy Box"...Jason is working on my base pan modification and I have to get down and dirty with the oven cleaner and a toothbrush a get rid of the last stubborn pockets of carbon/sludge that the big ol automatic parts cleaner couldn't quite get. Nice day here 25 degrees and sunny....



You got that right! Try to hurry just slows things down! I always try to do it right the first time.Just don't always work out? LOL Hate to fix something twice!


----------



## tbone75

I did get off my arse for a little bit! LOL Got the stove going and the new little Stihl back together.Nice looking little thing.But i sure don't like the AV mounts in it?Way to cheap made!! I can see these things getting broke a LOT ! That was what happen to the one.Its never been ran!I just used the handle and top cover off the burnt piston one. Here are the pics.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I did get off my arse for a little bit! LOL Got the stove going and the new little Stihl back together.Nice looking little thing.But i sure don't like the AV mounts in it?Way to cheap made!! I can see these things getting broke a LOT ! That was what happen to the one.Its never been ran!I just used the handle and top cover off the burnt piston one. Here are the pics.



I have never messed with those new strato's. That saw looks good though.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Cold and snowing here! Got about an inch and still snowing. I haven't made it down stairs to fire up the stove yet.Not having a very good day so far. Over do it one day and then pay for a few days LOL



The sun has been shining all day here. It's mid to high 30's.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep nice clean little saw...good score John....


----------



## Mill_wannabe

*Six Cubes, Baby!*

My 075 arrived today, courtesy of one of the raffles for Stumpy.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> The sun has been shining all day here. It's mid to high 30's.



This is out back right now.


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> My 075 arrived today, courtesy of one of the raffles for Stumpy.



Looks great! You can do some milling with that baby!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep nice clean little saw...good score John....



Thanks Robin.Not bad for a Stihl LOL


----------



## roncoinc

*Score ??*

About a year ago this month i answered a CL ad about a saw mechanic wanted.
Guy wanted to learn about how to fix them because he had a "bunch"..
over about a week i showed him some stuff and got some saws going..
then he dissapeared..
i called,i emailed,no answers..
then i get this email today ..

" Hi Ron-
Hope you are well.. I have not been spending much time repair chainsaws lately. How about you? 
My wife is actually putting quite of bit of pressure on me to get rid of my collection, or at least cut it down to 2-3 saws. Would have any interest in my collection? I was considering putting an add on Craigs list and trying to sell them, but if you have any interest, they are yours.. I'm sure you will give them a good home.
Most are not running but some are..
Best,
Daniel "
............................................

bet you can guess what my answer was ??


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> About a year ago this month i answered a CL ad about a saw mechanic wanted.
> Guy wanted to learn about how to fix them because he had a "bunch"..
> over about a week i showed him some stuff and got some saws going..






Just goes to show we reap what we sow. Pay it forward. Sweet deal!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

tbone75 said:


> Looks great! You can do some milling with that baby!



Yep, that's the plan!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> About a year ago this month i answered a CL ad about a saw mechanic wanted.
> Guy wanted to learn about how to fix them because he had a "bunch"..
> over about a week i showed him some stuff and got some saws going..
> then he dissapeared..
> i called,i emailed,no answers..
> then i get this email today ..
> 
> " Hi Ron-
> Hope you are well.. I have not been spending much time repair chainsaws lately. How about you?
> My wife is actually putting quite of bit of pressure on me to get rid of my collection, or at least cut it down to 2-3 saws. Would have any interest in my collection? I was considering putting an add on Craigs list and trying to sell them, but if you have any interest, they are yours.. I'm sure you will give them a good home.
> Most are not running but some are..
> Best,
> Daniel "
> ............................................
> 
> bet you can guess what my answer was ??



I bet you gave him my number. Am I right? :jester:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Checking in! Been getting alot done today. 
Got together that gun last night, had a hell of a time getting those springs in there just right. But I think I fixed it for the most part, its alittle loose but not as loose as before. Gonna go out shootin sunday and see if I fixed it. If not im gonna order new springs and hammer.

Git my handle in today for the dollie. Fits up great! I got gas line for it as well so gonna test it out tomorrow. 
Put that 041 back together and got it sold.and running.
Also timkerd with.the wt. Scooterbum is gonna make me some decals for it as well


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> About a year ago this month i answered a CL ad about a saw mechanic wanted.
> Guy wanted to learn about how to fix them because he had a "bunch"..
> over about a week i showed him some stuff and got some saws going..
> then he dissapeared..
> i called,i emailed,no answers..
> then i get this email today ..
> 
> " Hi Ron-
> Hope you are well.. I have not been spending much time repair chainsaws lately. How about you?
> My wife is actually putting quite of bit of pressure on me to get rid of my collection, or at least cut it down to 2-3 saws. Would have any interest in my collection? I was considering putting an add on Craigs list and trying to sell them, but if you have any interest, they are yours.. I'm sure you will give them a good home.
> Most are not running but some are..
> Best,
> Daniel "
> ............................................
> 
> bet you can guess what my answer was ??



Hope you get something I like? :hmm3grin2orange: Good deal Ron !!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Checking in! Been getting alot done today.
> Got together that gun last night, had a hell of a time getting those springs in there just right. But I think I fixed it for the most part, its alittle loose but not as loose as before. Gonna go out shootin sunday and see if I fixed it. If not im gonna order new springs and hammer.
> 
> Git my handle in today for the dollie. Fits up great! I got gas line for it as well so gonna test it out tomorrow.
> Put that 041 back together and got it sold.and running.
> Also timkerd with.the wt. Scooterbum is gonna make me some decals for it as well



Is it going to say Stihlpoopin ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Let us know what you get Ron. Did you have a good collection when you seen him last? Remember those Stihl's don't play well with others.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> This is out back right now.



What's that white stuff???? Haven't seen much of it this year. Calling for some this weekend for us. We'll see.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> What's that white stuff???? Haven't seen much of it this year. Calling for some this weekend for us. We'll see.



We are getting more this weekend too. :msp_thumbdn: :msp_mad:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Damn ron sounds like a deal!!! Wish I could run into stuff like that. 

Stopped in today at a rental place and this guy had a huge shelf fillled with saws. Mostly stihls an huskys. Asked him if he had any saws for sale even if they were blown up. He told me " nahhh I dont fella, most of the broken ones I keep for parts." 
Sure.. Like that 2100 husky that you cant evven pick up ya old man your gonna have alot of use for!! 
I offerd him 125 for a blown up 2100 and nothing 

Im sure his kids will take alll them saws an throw em all away when he dies!!!
Rant over


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> Just goes to show we reap what we sow. Pay it forward. Sweet deal!



Yeah, kind of like sending a great kid a saw, and having his Old Man send me two bars, and chains. Thanks Marc.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah, kind of like sending a great kid a saw, and having his Old Man send me two bars, and chains. Thanks Marc.



Hey Jon, did you recognize the saw I posted in this thread a bit ago?


----------



## Jon1212

Mill_wannabe said:


> Hey Jon, did you recognize the saw I posted in this thread a bit ago?



Ever since you won that 075 I've had you on my ignore list..............LOL!!!







Randall,
I hope you really enjoy that ol' gal, and keep her, and treat her right.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Jon1212 said:


> Ever since you won that 075 I've had you on my ignore list..............LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Randall,
> I hope you really enjoy that ol' gal, and keep her, and treat her right.



She's in good hands.


----------



## Jon1212

Mill_wannabe said:


> She's in good hands.



I have no regrets about donating that saw for Stumpy, but if I had known then that he would continue to send me racy photos of himself in lingerie I would have donated the saw anonymously.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> I have no regrets about donating that saw for Stumpy, but if I had known then that he would continue to send me racy photos of himself in lingerie I would have donated the saw anonymously.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
I about pissed myself I laughed so hard!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> I about pissed myself I laughed so hard!



You apparently haven't seen those photos...


----------



## Jon1212

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> I about pissed myself I laughed so hard!



Yeah, well I have nightmares involving being attacked by a bear in a Victoria Secret store from those F###### pictures.



Mill_wannabe said:


> You apparently haven't seen those photos...



Oh Nooooooo, Not you too Randall.......................AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! My eyes!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Hi gang, been taking a little time off from saw restoration and AS to spend a little more time with the wife and chilluns, have to do it now and again. I did get away with working on a saw in the living room last night on a piece of cardboard, that's big stuff around here. Have to go close the chickens and ducks in for the night, I'll catch up with you guys soon.

And Randall, I will pm you my address for that 075. It looks like a heavy saw, I would hate to see another member go down with a back injury. Nice score on that saw, it looks pristine. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sefh3

Mill_wannabe said:


> My 075 arrived today, courtesy of one of the raffles for Stumpy.



Didn't you just pick up and 075 that needed some attention?


----------



## tbone75

Sure is quiet in here tonight?:msp_confused:


----------



## sefh3

Sure is. Where is everyone. Must be working on saws tonight. 

I'm trying to figure out the 015L I have. It has a "donut" ignition module on it. I replaced it with another one and still no sparky. I think now it's coil related. I'll give it a wirl tomorrow night and see what I find. Anyone know how to "test" these donut ignitions?


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> Sure is. Where is everyone. Must be working on saws tonight.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the 015L I have. It has a "donut" ignition module on it. I replaced it with another one and still no sparky. I think now it's coil related. I'll give it a wirl tomorrow night and see what I find. Anyone know how to "test" these donut ignitions?



You can test them for continuity with an ohmmeter, but I have my doubts about how accurate that is. I am told if it has continuity it is OK. I haven't tested that theory. Maybe time for some investigation...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fella's good morning!!! Im up before dan too!

:hmm3grin2orange:

Been working on saws all night. 
Got a call from the guy I picked up all them saws from the other day. He wants me to fix up his 290 saw and sharpen the chain on it.
He then asked me to help him drop a tree tomorrow so looks like thats what im doing!! Ill try an get pictures! Gonna bring the new Poulan and see how it does :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Time to try and sleep? Sure would be nice to have a good night of real sleep! Catch you guys tomorrow some time? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Time to try and sleep? Sure would be nice to have a good night of real sleep! Catch you guys tomorrow some time? LOL



Watch a show of "The Talk" 
Always puts me to sleep!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

sefh3 said:


> Didn't you just pick up and 075 that needed some attention?



Just one here.


----------



## dancan

You're not the only one here .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

jimdad07 said:


> Hi gang, been taking a little time off from saw restoration and AS to spend a little more time with the wife and chilluns, have to do it now and again. I did get away with working on a saw in the living room last night on a piece of cardboard, that's big stuff around here. Have to go close the chickens and ducks in for the night, I'll catch up with you guys soon.
> 
> And Randall, I will pm you my address for that 075. It looks like a heavy saw, I would hate to see another member go down with a back injury. Nice score on that saw, it looks pristine. :msp_thumbsup:



It looked like my UPS guy was rubbing his spine after he dropped the beast off. We need a sore back emoticon.

I'm a big dude, I can handle it. Once I get it into an Alaskan rig, there'll be no issue. I may need to pick your brain on milling though!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

dancan said:


> You're not the only one here .



Good morning, Dan!


----------



## dancan

Woops , I see you were talking about the 076 and not referring the ZZZSlackerz .


----------



## dancan

Looks like John has been shipping his ZZZSlackerzz tablets out .


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZZZ........Mornin Dan......guess what I'm doing today?????? LOL!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> ZZZZZZZ........Mornin Dan......guess what I'm doing today?????? LOL!!



Suub duty ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Suub duty ?



Uh-Huh......may even get to put something back together today....or not....

Spent the entire day yesterday wearing rubber gloves, with oven cleaner and a tooth brush cleaning all the parts that were removed from the head so it could go in the automatic parts washer. The parts washer got 85% of the crap off/out of the head but there was still baked on sludge in the hard to get to areas. And there are many, many small parts involved in a twin cam four valve head that had baked on crap!! Not any more!! Everything looks new, clean and shiny......working hard....gotta have this thing back on the road in time to get up there for Jerry's party next Labor day!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Paul5766 said:


> Me either. I keep hitting new posts....and there isnt many.



Hello there and welcome to AS


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.I was going to yell at Dan at 3am but thought the cats should have him up already.


----------



## tbone75

I hope you guys got something to say today? I may get bored and slobber on fleabay! :msp_scared: That just cost me money!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I hope you guys got something to say today? I may get bored and slobber on fleabay! :msp_scared: That just cost me money!



Buy me something !!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I hope you guys got something to say today? I may get bored and slobber on fleabay! :msp_scared: That just cost me money!



I know how short you are on storage space; just use my shipping address when hit the "Pay" button. I'm here for ya, buddy!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey there everybuggy! 
Up and out, bout to go meet up with the fella to cut that tree.
.ill be sure to get pictures.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Saw safely!


----------



## tbone75

Ron,Marc sorry I didn't find anything to buy?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Buy me something !!



That load of saws your getting! If I buy something I hope its from you! LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I know how short you are on storage space; just use my shipping address when hit the "Pay" button. I'm here for ya, buddy!



Got a box with your address on it! Just been slacking to much to get to the PO ! Feeling better today so I should get it out today.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That load of saws your getting! If I buy something I hope its from you! LOL



Last i knew,and that was a year ago,he had about 100 of them at home..
he said he had another 200 or so in storage at a friends house in another town.
now what happened to them all i dont know.
guy IS kinda flaky so NO telling what will happen..
i just have to wait in his whim and see what happens ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Last i knew,and that was a year ago,he had about 100 of them at home..
> he said he had another 200 or so in storage at a friends house in another town.
> now what happened to them all i dont know.
> guy IS kinda flaky so NO telling what will happen..
> i just have to wait in his whim and see what happens ??



Better take the dump truck when you go! LOL Or if you ever get the call? LOL I did just try to get a 394 Husky on fleabay but went out of my price range LOL


----------



## tbone75

Still leaving a slime trail today LOL But I did get the fire going this morning! Only good thing is nobody can sneak up behind me! They will bust there arse :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Slacking on the saw work till my new parts washer gets here.Bought a samll 3.5 gal. one to sit on the bench.Has a lid so when I don't need it I can stick it out of my way.May bolt it to an old chair with wheels on it? It also moves up and down! Be easy on me to sit and wash parts that way! Standing at my big sink gets me in the back very bad. Its to tall to sit at.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

tbone75 said:


> Slacking on the saw work till my new parts washer gets here.Bought a samll 3.5 gal. one to sit on the bench.Has a lid so when I don't need it I can stick it out of my way.May bolt it to an old chair with wheels on it? It also moves up and down! Be easy on me to sit and wash parts that way! Standing at my big sink gets me in the back very bad. Its to tall to sit at.



Let us know how the little one works for you. I could use one but don't want to suck up too much space.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Fellas!! Iv hit the motherload of saws!! 
Trying to work a deal now!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> Last i knew,and that was a year ago,he had about 100 of them at home..
> he said he had another 200 or so in storage at a friends house in another town.
> now what happened to them all i dont know.
> guy IS kinda flaky so NO telling what will happen..
> i just have to wait in his whim and see what happens ??



you need to befriend his wife and let her know you're on her side as far as him getting rid of all those saws. and that you'll be happy to assist her in completing her mission. gotta get her to keep the heat on. 
just so you know, i'm always interested in old mag saws.


----------



## roncoinc

Well,all is not as great as i anticipated..
he did call and will bring over about 40 saws satday.what he has left at the house.
the rest he has stashed in a friends barn about 75 miles away and hasnt heard from him in about two years,that part of the deal is up in the air.
will work on that when i see him,should be about 100+ saws up there 
going to help him with the ones he wants to keep.
it was enjoyable working with him last time he was here.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> Well,all is not as great as i anticipated..
> he did call and will bring over about 40 saws satday.what he has left at the house.
> the rest he has stashed in a friends barn about 75 miles away and hasnt heard from him in about two years,that part of the deal is up in the air.
> will work on that when i see him,should be about 100+ saws up there
> going to help him with the ones he wants to keep.
> it was enjoyable working with him last time he was here.



still sounds great to me. or maybe just outstanding.


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Let us know how the little one works for you. I could use one but don't want to suck up too much space.



I will pics and all! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,all is not as great as i anticipated..
> he did call and will bring over about 40 saws satday.what he has left at the house.
> the rest he has stashed in a friends barn about 75 miles away and hasnt heard from him in about two years,that part of the deal is up in the air.
> will work on that when i see him,should be about 100+ saws up there
> going to help him with the ones he wants to keep.
> it was enjoyable working with him last time he was here.



Sounds good Ron! Jim will take the mini-macs and I will take anything else LOL That you will let go of that is :msp_unsure: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Got a box with your address on it! Just been slacking to much to get to the PO ! Feeling better today so I should get it out today.



No worries my friend. Did that box of parts make it up to you yet?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> No worries my friend. Did that box of parts make it up to you yet?



Just got here today! You didn't need to send it priority! And I just got your box in the mail!! Also got one heading to N.S. !!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Just got here today! You didn't need to send it priority! And I just got your box in the mail!! Also got one heading to N.S. !!



Again, nothing to California?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Again, nothing to California?



Sorry I don't have any mini-macs left? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Sorry I don't have any mini-macs left? :hmm3grin2orange:



A smart ass reply would have sufficed, there was absolutely no call for being down right mean............you're gettin' as bad as Jerry, and Ron............


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> A smart ass reply would have sufficed, there was absolutely no call for being down right mean............you're gettin' as bad as Jerry, and Ron............



I can't even send you mini-macs! Mrs Jim would be mad at me! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like we are getting some nasty weather starting tomorrow! Snow cold and high winds! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Hey peg leg give me your address! I can send you a box full of stuff!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Hey peg leg give me your address! I can send you a box full of stuff!



Thanks, but everytime I try to walk out to the mailbox I end up just walking in a circle............curse this peg leg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Let us know how the little one works for you. I could use one but don't want to suck up too much space.



The one you saw in my shop hold 5 gal and it is to small for what i would like..
BTW: ,, TSC coming to town !! rite on rt 125 !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good Ron! Jim will take the mini-macs and I will take anything else LOL That you will let go of that is :msp_unsure: :hmm3grin2orange:



Got about six of them thangs,if jim's wife would work a deal ????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The one you saw in my shop hold 5 gal and it is to small for what i would like..
> BTW: ,, TSC coming to town !! rite on rt 125 !!



TSC is ok but high priced around here ! I have a 20 gal parts washer.Just no place to put it yet? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> A smart ass reply would have sufficed, there was absolutely no call for being down right mean............you're gettin' as bad as Jerry, and Ron............



HEY !!! now wait a minit !!!

i resemble that remark !!

i thot i been good lately


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HEY !!! now wait a minit !!!
> 
> i resemble that remark !!
> 
> i thot i been good lately



Ron I thought you been doing good too? Dang peg leg GOOFBALL :hmm3grin2orange: You know how them west coast fellers are :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> HEY !!! now wait a minit !!!
> 
> i resemble that remark !!
> 
> i thot i been good lately



Hey Ron,
There is a thread about a recent "CAD Haul" (it was only two saws), but one of 'em was badged as an 026 Super Magnum..........???? So I did a search, and stumbled on one of the funniest exchanges I've read in awhile. The mystery was revealed towards the end of the comedy routine involving a Himalayan 026...........LOL!!!! Sound familiar?
Stihl 026 super AV specs ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> TSC is ok but high priced around here ! I have a 20 gal parts washer.Just no place to put it yet? LOL



I dont know who you got cheaper than TSC but they beat the prices around here on most stuff..
bad oil $6 a gal aint bad..
they got a nice parts washer for under $100 too.


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> I dont know who you got cheaper than TSC but they beat the prices around here on most stuff..
> *bad* oil $6 a gal aint bad..
> they got a nice parts washer for under $100 too.



The "good' oil is probably twice as much..............LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dont know who you got cheaper than TSC but they beat the prices around here on most stuff..
> bad oil $6 a gal aint bad..
> they got a nice parts washer for under $100 too.



There brand of bar oil is 9 bucks a gal. there now. I got some last year for 6 bucks.I bought 10 gals. LOL Should have bought 20 !


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> The "good' oil is probably twice as much..............LOL!!!!



Ok "gimpy" ya got me on that one !! LOL !!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> There brand of bar oil is 9 bucks a gal. there now. I got some last year for 6 bucks.I bought 10 gals. LOL Should have bought 20 !



I hope it's hypoallergenic for your "Twister" parties..............don't want people gettin' no rashes.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I hope it's hypoallergenic for your "Twister" parties..............don't want people gettin' no rashes.



Olive oil is the best! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> I hope it's hypoallergenic for your "Twister" parties..............don't want people gettin' no rashes.



Yeh,,like John could do any more than pull his socks on !!
maybe lube his feet and they slide on easier ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,like John could do any more than pull his socks on !!
> maybe lube his feet and they slide on easier ??



I see! Pick on John tonight :msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange: It does help!!


----------



## roncoinc

In my parts cleaner i buy diesel fuel out of the pump.
works as good as anything.
just have to drain and filter once in awhile and the crap goes on the burn pile..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I see! Pick on John tonight :msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange: It does help!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> In my parts cleaner i buy diesel fuel out of the pump.
> works as good as anything.
> just have to drain and filter once in awhile and the crap goes on the burn pile..



That would be a lot cheaper than the stuff made for them! That stuff is pricey!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Kick the guy who can't run away :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> In my parts cleaner i buy diesel fuel out of the pump.
> works as good as anything.
> just have to drain and filter once in awhile and the crap goes on the burn pile..





tbone75 said:


> That would be a lot cheaper than the stuff made for them! That stuff is pricey!



Can't you get poisoned from sitting in that thing, and soaking your "parts"............LOL!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That would be a lot cheaper than the stuff made for them! That stuff is pricey!



Do they allow you fellows to have Varsol over there?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do they allow you fellows to have Varsol over there?



I don't know? Not even sure what the stuff I can get is called? My Nephew is getting me some free! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just updated the weather. 2 - 3 inches but noon Sat. below zero wind chill :msp_thumbdn: Look out Ron and Jim you may be next?


----------



## tbone75

I want that parts washer Robin gets to use!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Varsol, been using it since 1967,

http://www.multisolgroup.com/Varsol-Series-Typical-Properties.pdf


----------



## tbone75

Got soup beans and corn bread for supper tonight! YUMMY !! :fart: :bad_smelly:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Varsol, been using it since 1967,
> 
> http://www.multisolgroup.com/Varsol-Series-Typical-Properties.pdf



I will check that out after I feed my face LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got soup beans and corn bread for supper tonight! YUMMY !! :fart: :bad_smelly:



Its not the beans, its those orange turds!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> The one you saw in my shop hold 5 gal and it is to small for what i would like..
> BTW: ,, TSC coming to town !! rite on rt 125 !!



I just saw that TSC Tuesday. Good news for you!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Got a box with your address on it! Just been slacking to much to get to the PO ! Feeling better today so I should get it out today.





tbone75 said:


> Just got here today! You didn't need to send it priority! And I just got your box in the mail!! Also got one heading to N.S. !!





tbone75 said:


> Hey peg leg give me your address! I can send you a box full of stuff!



See ! I knew you were shipping them packets of "Morning ZZZSlackerazz " all over AS .


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Varsol, been using it since 1967,
> 
> http://www.multisolgroup.com/Varsol-Series-Typical-Properties.pdf



Paint thinner,mineral spirits..
evaporates to quick,diesel last longer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Paint thinner,mineral spirits..
> evaporates to quick,diesel last longer.



But stinks worse than Huskys, well...just as bas as.....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> The one you saw in my shop hold 5 gal and it is to small for what i would like..
> BTW: ,, TSC coming to town !! rite on rt 125 !!



I picked mine up at a pawn shop for $60. It's has a 35 gallon tank and the little pump. It does pretty good. Not as nice as some but a whole lot better than others. I have a neighbor who is going to let me have a 1950's metal double sink / cabinet combination. My plan is to route the pump up through one of the sinks and put the barrel under it. Any thoughts?



pioneerguy600 said:


> Do they allow you fellows to have Varsol over there?


 
Varsol is great stuff. It's an Exxon product I think. The Exxon distributor here is a real turd; not interested in dealing with 25 gallons at a time. Only sells to big companies. I go to the local Fina guy. He's a little quirky, but he treats everyone like they are the most important customer who has ever walked through the door. I buy whatever cleaner he tells me to get.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> The one you saw in my shop hold 5 gal and it is to small for what i would like..
> BTW: ,, TSC coming to town !! rite on rt 125 !!



I love our TSC. Not the highest quality and not always the best price, but good to deal with. They take returns without having a fit and I've made friends with some of the part time managers, they always let me know where the good clearance deals are. TSC ALWAYS has something on clearance.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got soup beans and corn bread for supper tonight! YUMMY !! :fart: :bad_smelly:



Aint nobody going to accusse you of being a yankee and having good taste !!
my gawd man,,they give out better food here at the food pantry !!
John,,have you checked out the local churches ?? if you need food they usually have one of them food pantries.
you really dont need to eat the pig food and chicken feed


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> Aint nobody going to accusse you of being a yankee and having good taste !!
> my gawd man,,they give out better food here at the food pantry !!
> John,,have you checked out the local churches ?? if you need food they usually have one of them food pantries.
> you really dont need to eat the pig food and chicken feed



:msp_lol:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Aint nobody going to accusse you of being a yankee and having good taste !!
> my gawd man,,they give out better food here at the food pantry !!
> John,,have you checked out the local churches ?? if you need food they usually have one of them food pantries.
> you really dont need to eat the pig food and chicken feed



What can I say? My roots go back to Okla. :hmm3grin2orange: I love cow peas too!


----------



## dancan

The freebies have not been too plentiful so far this month but I managed to get a 036 carcass and some new carb adjustment screwdrivers .


----------



## dancan

I wonder how the Suub mechanic is making out ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I wonder how the Suub mechanic is making out ?



Hope he is putting pieces back on now?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fella's 
Talked to a guy today that had 30-40 saws 
He talked my ear off and didnt get to see all the saws, he had to run on an emergency. But in the next couple of days I get to go search through his pile  

Didnt get any pictures today of the tree but it was a small poplar (16" at the base) It was over a shed so I had to climb up in it and top it out. Wasnt that bad then I got to fall the tree. I used my poulan all day! GEEZZ that thing is a beast! Its probably my new favorite saw! 
Thanks again john! 

Cant wait to dive into this pile of saws  
He told me that he wants a nice running saw if I can get one!

The fella I went to cut the tree for today had an old 290 that had the flywheel key sheared off. I fixed it for him tonight, he told me that the P&C were scared up pretty bad. But I got the flywheel fixed and cleaned it up really nice. 
But the dang thing wont start... hoping I can get the 290 off of him 
He also has a ms200 for me


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fella's
> Talked to a guy today that had 30-40 saws
> He talked my ear off and didnt get to see all the saws, he had to run on an emergency. But in the next couple of days I get to go search through his pile
> 
> Didnt get any pictures today of the tree but it was a small poplar (16" at the base) It was over a shed so I had to climb up in it and top it out. Wasnt that bad then I got to fall the tree. I used my poulan all day! GEEZZ that thing is a beast! Its probably my new favorite saw!
> Thanks again john!
> 
> Cant wait to dive into this pile of saws
> He told me that he wants a nice running saw if I can get one!
> 
> The fella I went to cut the tree for today had an old 290 that had the flywheel key sheared off. I fixed it for him tonight, he told me that the P&C were scared up pretty bad. But I got the flywheel fixed and cleaned it up really nice.
> But the dang thing wont start... hoping I can get the 290 off of him
> He also has a ms200 for me



You and Ron going to saw central around here! Glad you like that UGLY little saw :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You and Ron going to saw central around here! Glad you like that UGLY little saw :hmm3grin2orange:


 Shhhh! I doont want it to know its adopted!


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Aint nobody going to accusse you of being a yankee and having good taste !!
> my gawd man,,they give out better food here at the food pantry !!
> John,,have you checked out the local churches ?? if you need food they usually have one of them food pantries.
> you really dont need to eat the pig food and chicken feed



I was just starting to like you a little Ron. Dang! That's good food right there! Round my part of the world a ham bone can last a looooong time if you know what you're doing. I saw two families get into a fight over a big ham bone once cause the neighbor borrowed it and cooked black eyed peas with it. Ruined it for beans!!

Matter of fact I picked up a little "liquid refreshment" from one of those families this week.


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> The freebies have not been too plentiful so far this month but I managed to get a 036 carcass and some new carb adjustment screwdrivers .



Speaking of 036, I have a good crank, flywheel, air filter cover and clutch cover if anyone needs them. Maybe another small piece or two. I'm always looking for Poulan projects...or 021 stuff...


----------



## jimdad07

I have a dilemma, I want a four wheeler pretty bad for a firewood getter, but I can't seem to part with any of my saws to raise the funds. :msp_confused: Damn this pesky CAD....maybe I can weld two bikes together, put a seat in the middle and run it off of chainsaws....CAD solves another life situation. Dolmar: Life coach.


----------



## jimdad07

Anybody have any 041 parts?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Speaking of 036, I have a good crank, flywheel, air filter cover and clutch cover if anyone needs them. Maybe another small piece or two. I'm always looking for Poulan projects...or 021 stuff...



021 stuff? That is what you been sending me??:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Anybody have any 041 parts?:hmm3grin2orange:



Whatcha need?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whatcha need?



Just picking on Jacob, those his fightin' words recently.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Just picking on Jacob, those his fightin' words recently.



:hmm3grin2orange:
I sold that saw! Im not looking for parts anymore! 
Turns out its a super! :yoyo:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Just picking on Jacob, those his fightin' words recently.


----------



## jimdad07

About that time for me guys. I'll catch you boys later, have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> About that time for me guys. I'll catch you boys later, have a good day tomorrow.



Nite Jim


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, night all.



Nite Jerry.I was spreading the rep in the MtnGal thread !


----------



## dancan

Cat , dog :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Cat , dog :msp_angry:



Nice to see you up Dan LOL Think I will go to bed now?


----------



## PB

Hey look at me, I am awake before most of you!! Come on slackers! I have been prepping an experiment for the past 2 hours.


----------



## RandyMac

gotcha beat, been pushing buttons and talking for the last six hours.


----------



## PB

RandyMac said:


> gotcha beat, been pushing buttons and talking for the last six hours.



Doesn't count for you left coasters.


----------



## dancan

Morning all .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nice to see you up Dan LOL Think I will go to bed now?



I'll send you my address so you can send me some of them "ZZZSlakerazz" tablets so I can feed them to the cats LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll send you my address so you can send me some of them "ZZZSlakerazz" tablets so I can feed them to the cats LOL .



I don't know? There not working to well for me ? Back up already :bang:


----------



## tbone75

It may have been the beans that got me up? :fart::fart::fart::fart:


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...Gonna be 40 degrees here today and sunny. Wood detail for me this am and Saab duty this afternoon. Made good headway yesterday...got the valve seals out and then back to cleaning...lota crap under the seals and behind them in the gallery-ies...new seals in...hand lapped the valves in..intakes were good but the seats on the EX showed a bit wider than I like..but it's just like working on an old house...you gotta draw a line somewhere. Got all the valves, seals, springs and keepers installed, new thremostat gasket, and some other ancillary components bolted back on the head. Stihl held up on the missing ex side balance sgaft sprocket:msp_angry::msp_angry: 
Jason called and I picked up my modded oil pan....an expensive modd up front but will absolutely take the guess work out maintaining this motor..got some pics I'll put up later..wife had me busied up pretty good last night so I was AWOL......you need a "cat door" Dan!!!LOL!!


----------



## dancan

I'm off to start cutting a house lot for a new contractor , I want to get it done fast so no Poo-lawns will be used .


----------



## RandyMac

since it is after three, I can check in.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I was just starting to like you a little Ron. Dang! That's good food right there! Round my part of the world a ham bone can last a looooong time if you know what you're doing. I saw two families get into a fight over a big ham bone once cause the neighbor borrowed it and cooked black eyed peas with it. Ruined it for beans!!
> 
> Matter of fact I picked up a little "liquid refreshment" from one of those families this week.



My OL don't like putting that ham bone in there! I try to tell her that makes them beans good! She likes to make what I call ham soup LOL Half a dozen beans and the rest ham cubes. I don't care that much for ham LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm off to start cutting a house lot for a new contractor , I want to get it fast so no Poo-lawns will be used .



Jacob may lend you his Stihlpoopin :smile2:


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> since it is after three, I can check in.



You can check in any time Randy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning All...Gonna be 40 degrees here today and sunny. Wood detail for me this am and Saab duty this afternoon. Made good headway yesterday...got the valve seals out and then back to cleaning...lota crap under the seals and behind them in the gallery-ies...new seals in...hand lapped the valves in..intakes were good but the seats on the EX showed a bit wider than I like..but it's just like working on an old house...you gotta draw a line somewhere. Got all the valves, seals, springs and keepers installed, new thremostat gasket, and some other ancillary components bolted back on the head. Stihl held up on the missing ex side balance sgaft sprocket:msp_angry::msp_angry:
> Jason called and I picked up my modded oil pan....an expensive modd up front but will absolutely take the guess work out maintaining this motor..got some pics I'll put up later..wife had me busied up pretty good last night so I was AWOL......you need a "cat door" Dan!!!LOL!!



Thought about a cat door.But I would have coons and skunks in the house too!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Thought about a cat door.But I would have coons and skunks in the house too!



Yeah I once had a huge balck cat with a cat door......he'd bring critters into the house and let them go.....I came home from work one afternoon, came in the kitchen door, once the door was closed I was attacked by a really pissed off Blue Jay!! They aren't that big.... but a 60 mph blue blur right in the kitchen with me was quite an issue!! I opened the door but he wouldn't go out...I think the cat really enjoyed the whole thing cause he just sat in a chair watching antics of me and the bird. I finally caught him in a blanket got him outside and airborne again!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I once had a huge balck cat with a cat door......he'd bring critters into the house and let them go.....I came home from work one afternoon, came in the kitchen door, once the door was closed I was attacked by a really pissed off Blue Jay!! They aren't that big.... but a 60 mph blue blur right in the kitchen with me was quite an issue!! I opened the door but he wouldn't go out...I think the cat really enjoyed the whole thing cause he just sat in a chair watching antics of me and the bird. I finally caught him in a blanket got him outside and airborne again!!!



Haven't had any live birds yet? LOL But many other little animals have been brought in by a little female cat we have!Chipmonks are her favorite !! I don't know how many of them I have had to catch!


----------



## RandyMac

Annie and I have been looking at houses, should be able to buy one sometime this year. So, we look at this nice little house, built in 1950, lots of nice wood inside, good yard, garage yada yada...so the agent emailed the inspection reports, you know, roof, foundation and what not. The termite guy went on and on about how horrible the damage was and how much $ to fix it. I didn't notice sagging or sloping floors, roof line was straight, I'm thinking WTF? We go back yesterday, I popped the access door to look underneath, the house is sitting on 14"X14" OG redwood timbers, set on concrete pillars the size of a B&W TV. No rot to be seen anywhere and no indication that anyone had been under the house at all, it was damp enough to leave footprints, there were none. Hmmmm, call the agent, she says she will pop right over with the keys. 5 minutes here comes Lola(oh yeah ARRR!!!) we look underneath, then took a peek at the attic, all nice square and dry. The trusses are 2X8" OG Redwood, the only Doug Fir is the T&G subfloor, with hardwood over that. The inspection was a total scam. Termites don't eat Redwood, it will only rot if you paint it and stick it in the ground.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> 021 stuff? That is what you been sending me??:msp_confused:



Pistons for 021, 023, 025, carbs for 025, piston rings, ignition, that sort of stuff. I usually have enough to build one but getting low.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Annie and I have been looking at houses, should be able to buy one sometime this year. So, we look at this nice little house, built in 1950, lots of nice wood inside, good yard, garage yada yada...so the agent emailed the inspection reports, you know, roof, foundation and what not. The termite guy went on and on about how horrible the damage was and how much $ to fix it. I didn't notice sagging or sloping floors, roof line was straight, I'm thinking WTF? We go back yesterday, I popped the access door to look underneath, the house is sitting on 14"X14" OG redwood timbers, set on concrete pillars the size of a B&W TV. No rot to be seen anywhere and no indication that anyone had been under the house at all, it was damp enough to leave footprints, there were none. Hmmmm, call the agent, she says she will pop right over with the keys. 5 minutes here comes Lola(oh yeah ARRR!!!) we look underneath, then took a peek at the attic, all nice square and dry. The trusses are 2X8" OG Redwood, the only Doug Fir is the T&G subfloor, with hardwood over that. The inspection was a total scam. Termites don't eat Redwood, it will only rot if you paint it and stick it in the ground.




Huh.....I've seen inspections go the other way sometimes, saying all was well, when it was not but never like that!!!....did the inspector want to buy it you spose???? LOL!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Jerry (the Canadian one)

From what I can find there were at least two part numbers for the flywheels on the 028's. My buddy says sometimes they will interchange but usually they won't. He doesn't use the Omega module so didn't know if they would change the timing, but did say when the flywheels didn't work it was because of a timing issue. 

So, I'd say you were right on with the magnet placement relative to the key.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Jerry (the Canadian one)
> 
> From what I can find there were at least two part numbers for the flywheels on the 028's. My buddy says sometimes they will interchange but usually they won't. He doesn't use the Omega module so didn't know if they would change the timing, but did say when the flywheels didn't work it was because of a timing issue.
> 
> So, I'd say you were right on with the magnet placement relative to the key.



I got an 028, Ill get you the PN When I can bud. 

Dont happen to have a spare 021 jug??


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RandyMac said:


> Annie and I have been looking at houses, should be able to buy one sometime this year. So, we look at this nice little house, built in 1950, lots of nice wood inside, good yard, garage yada yada...so the agent emailed the inspection reports, you know, roof, foundation and what not. The termite guy went on and on about how horrible the damage was and how much $ to fix it. I didn't notice sagging or sloping floors, roof line was straight, I'm thinking WTF? We go back yesterday, I popped the access door to look underneath, the house is sitting on 14"X14" OG redwood timbers, set on concrete pillars the size of a B&W TV. No rot to be seen anywhere and no indication that anyone had been under the house at all, it was damp enough to leave footprints, there were none. Hmmmm, call the agent, she says she will pop right over with the keys. 5 minutes here comes Lola(oh yeah ARRR!!!) we look underneath, then took a peek at the attic, all nice square and dry. The trusses are 2X8" OG Redwood, the only Doug Fir is the T&G subfloor, with hardwood over that. The inspection was a total scam. Termites don't eat Redwood, it will only rot if you paint it and stick it in the ground.



you may be able to put the scam report to your advantage when you make an offer on the house. i mean, fixing termite damage is costly. you may get the guy that did the report to give you an estimate of what it would cost to fix and deduct that from the asking price. goferit.


----------



## Cantdog

jerrycmorrow said:


> you may be able to put the scam report to your advantage when you make an offer on the house. i mean, fixing termite damage is costly. you may get the guy that did the report to give you an estimate of what it would cost to fix and deduct that from the asking price. goferit.



That was what I first thought too...but I got thinking that it may be hard to get a bank to buy into a house mortgage with that kind of problems....especially these days.....of course if you were able to pay cash then I'd keep mum and lowball it...if you really like the house.!!!!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Pistons for 021, 023, 025, carbs for 025, piston rings, ignition, that sort of stuff. I usually have enough to build one but getting low.



If you was building a MS180 I could help out with that! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The slugs passed me today! Big storm moving in so I can't move worth a chit!! I thought I was doing good yesterday?


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got an 028, Ill get you the PN When I can bud.
> 
> Dont happen to have a spare 021 jug??



Maybe so...I'll have a look tonight and see if I do. I know I have a good jug for an 021 or 023.





tbone75 said:


> If you was building a MS180 I could help out with that! LOL



Well it just so happens....

I'll be sending a parts request later when I see what I'm lacking. I know I'm short an air filter and muffler, not sure past that...

Sorry to hear you're still feeling bad. My day just keeps getting better every minute closer to 5:00. I get a whole weekend with saws and cold weather / snow moving in!! Tree cuttin' time!! If it's the right snow it will also be rabbit huntin' time!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Maybe so...I'll have a look tonight and see if I do. I know I have a good jug for an 021 or 023.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it just so happens....
> 
> I'll be sending a parts request later when I see what I'm lacking. I know I'm short an air filter and muffler, not sure past that...
> 
> Sorry to hear you're still feeling bad. My day just keeps getting better every minute closer to 5:00. I get a whole weekend with saws and cold weather / snow moving in!! Tree cuttin' time!! If it's the right snow it will also be rabbit huntin' time!!




Ok let me know!! 
John got anything for a ms200 p&c
Orr 180? P&c


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Got a couple new tools for the shop, pictures to follow


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ok let me know!!
> John got anything for a ms200 p&c
> Orr 180? P&c



Working on 3 180 jugs right now.I need 2 of them for sure so maybe I will have an extra?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Maybe so...I'll have a look tonight and see if I do. I know I have a good jug for an 021 or 023.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it just so happens....
> 
> I'll be sending a parts request later when I see what I'm lacking. I know I'm short an air filter and muffler, not sure past that...
> 
> Sorry to hear you're still feeling bad. My day just keeps getting better every minute closer to 5:00. I get a whole weekend with saws and cold weather / snow moving in!! Tree cuttin' time!! If it's the right snow it will also be rabbit huntin' time!!



Muffler I got.Air filter i don't.Out of 4 saws I got one filter! LOL But they are real cheap for them kind.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Working on 3 180 jugs right now.I need 2 of them for sure so maybe I will have an extra?



Ok, I got a lead on one. Want it?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ok, I got a lead on one. Want it?



Sure I can build 3 of them and still have parts. LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Got a couple new tools for the shop, pictures to follow



opcorn:


----------



## Jon1212

Mill_wannabe said:


> opcorn:



Shouldn't you be out milling something, or buying lottery tickets?..........:msp_angry:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Jon1212 said:


> Shouldn't you be out milling something, or buying lottery tickets?..........:msp_angry:



Soon enough. Need to finish the work week first. Maybe I should buy a Powerball lottery ticket on the way home... $325 million would buy a saw or two.


----------



## Jon1212

Mill_wannabe said:


> Soon enough. Need to finish the work week first. Maybe I should buy a Powerball lottery ticket on the way home... $325 million would buy a saw or two.



Yes it would. Then you could compete with Lee and CM76 for the title of the biggest saw poacher........LOL!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Sure I can build 3 of them and still have parts. LOL



It may be a 182? I forgot. 
Its got a new carb and ran, then he ran it for 20 min and it stopped working, my guess he didnt seal the carb right and it sucked air


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Air compressor, welder, tool box, bench grinder, and lumber to make a bench


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Air compressor, welder, tool box, bench grinder, and lumber to make a bench



You buying out lowes?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You buying out lowes?



Yes sir!!  
Got a 400 dollar tool chest for 300 because of a dent.that I fixed with a haammer


----------



## jerrycmorrow

im gonna give you a little unsolicited advise jacob. its worth what you paid for it.

don't spend all your money. put some back. you may be glad you did.
if you're buying all that stuff using plastic, pay it off real quick. don't just make minimum payments and don't let your balance carry forward.
trust me. i know the hard way. better to pay cash for toys than it is to dig a deep hole that takes major effort to get out of. cheaper too.
just sayin.
btw, nice stuff.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jerrycmorrow said:


> im gonna give you a little unsolicited advise jacob. its worth what you paid for it.
> 
> don't spend all your money. put some back. you may be glad you did.
> if you're buying all that stuff using plastic, pay it off real quick. don't just make minimum payments and don't let your balance carry forward.
> trust me. i know the hard way. better to pay cash for toys than it is to dig a deep hole that takes major effort to get out of. cheaper too.
> just sayin.
> btw, nice stuff.



Thanks for the advice jerry. I dont like making payements on anything, everything I have ever bought so far iv saved up for and payed in full. 
But I have to spend money on toys and such, the money I am making and throwing in the bank, im afraid the gov will raise red flags to a 17 y.o clearing 700 a week and not spending any of it. I have a lock box I have stored away that has cash, all under the table from my saws. Then the money I make from work is all in the bank, I have 5k stashed in the bank 5k+ in saws and more in cash. I want to be able to pay cash for a house/land by the time im 25. Then get a credit card to buy gas or grocerys on, just to get my credit rating up. Or even go to a buy here pay here car lot, buy a car and have them report to my credit rating that im paying.. All to get my credit rating up. 
After I get my credit rating up to where I want it. I plan on going to a technical school to learn welding, hydraulics, or something of the sort or even go to a stihl training program to be certafied stihl mechanic. 
During all of this I want to keep a pad of money in that lock box.
Iv been planning my future a bit lately. 

New saw news. Got a desk to work on my saws.  one of the old metal ones


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thanks for the advice jerry. I dont like making payements on anything, everything I have ever bought so far iv saved up for and payed in full.
> But I have to spend money on toys and such, the money I am making and throwing in the bank, im afraid the gov will raise red flags to a 17 y.o clearing 700 a week and not spending any of it. I have a lock box I have stored away that has cash, all under the table from my saws. Then the money I make from work is all in the bank, I have 5k stashed in the bank 5k+ in saws and more in cash. I want to be able to pay cash for a house/land by the time im 25. Then get a credit card to buy gas or grocerys on, just to get my credit rating up. Or even go to a buy here pay here car lot, buy a car and have them report to my credit rating that im paying.. All to get my credit rating up.
> After I get my credit rating up to where I want it. I plan on going to a technical school to learn welding, hydraulics, or something of the sort or even go to a stihl training program to be certafied stihl mechanic.
> During all of this I want to keep a pad of money in that lock box.
> Iv been planning my future a bit lately....


outstanding jacob. glad to hear it. glad you got a plan, sounds good. good on ya. rep if i can.


----------



## dancan

The morning view , if I go thataway for a real long boat ride I figure I should hit Morocco .


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All....Had a great day in the woods..stocked all the wood piles at the shop and home for another month and just about finished cleaning up my wilted wood for this yr.

Then the joy ended.........a friend came by the shop while I was unloading and asked if I had been out to the mill lately......I said "No why???" He said day before yesterday he was going by there on the road and this guy we jokingly call "The Iron Pirate" was coming out of the mill road...Hmmmmm....I finished up with the wood and went out to the mill and sure enough I was missing a bunch of machinery that was in the building but was not bolted down and a bunch of stuff outside as well. This is some of the list....a real nice 20" Chase Turbine ball bearing blower, a gang saw set up to cut laths, a lath buncher, a cast iron sink full of nuts and bolts, many flatbelt pulleys, a 1972 Chevy pickup cab with doors and sunroof that was near mint I was saving for a future project...and this is a fraction of the stuff missing. Instant bad mood.....this guy is from Jersey..been in the bin repeatedly...just a skrawny little weasle with a shaved head and lightening bolts tattooed all over his skull......I'm feeling he needs a couple new ones..equally as permanent...have to gather some more info from the guy that lives right across the street and the crew wooding out back of the mill as they are using my mill yard as a landing...I trust the wood crew completely..and as much as I hate it, probably call the cops and get them involved...I have the feeling this dude is looking at strike three either way....did I ever mention I hate thieves...and liars..especially local ones I have talked to and his daughter and mine were grade school chums for a spell.......I have to chill and breath.....perhaps have a beverge or two..I hate thieves...it's been 30 yrs since that last time...and I figured out imediately who it was that time as well....he was a wimpy little weasel too. He's dead and good ridance. It seems after I made his life poor in this area he went to Jersey and continued on with his craft.....but pissed off some folks with less compassion than me....witnesses said that two large hairy tattooed men ejected him from the back of a pickup at somewhere north of 100mph on the Jersey pike. It was not the fall or the sudden stop but the long skidddd that took him out.


----------



## dancan

Somewhere over there .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Damn robin! Sounds like we all need to buy plane tickets to up there and take care of him "the texas way!"


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Evening All....Had a great day in the woods..stocked all the wood piles at the shop and home for another month and just about finished cleaning up my wilted wood for this yr.
> 
> Then the joy ended.........a friend came by the shop while I was unloading and asked if I had been out to the mill lately......I said "No why???" He said day before yesterday he was going by there on the road and this guy we jokingly call "The Iron Pirate" was coming out of the mill road...Hmmmmm....I finished up with the wood and went out to the mill and sure enough I was missing a bunch of machinery that was in the building but was not bolted down and a bunch of stuff outside as well. This is some of the list....a real nice 20" Chase Turbine ball bearing blower, a gang saw set up to cut laths, a lath buncher, a cast iron sink full of nuts and bolts, many flatbelt pulleys, a 1972 Chevy pickup cab with doors and sunroof that was near mint I was saving for a future project...and this is a fraction of the stuff missing. Instant bad mood.....this guy is from Jersey..been in the bin repeatedly...just a skrawny little weasle with a shaved head and lightening bolts tattooed all over his skull......I'm feeling he needs a couple new ones..equally as permanent...have to gather some more info from the guy that lives right across the street and the crew wooding out back of the mill as they are using my mill yard as a landing...I trust the wood crew completely..and as much as I hate it, probably call the cops and get them involved...I have the feeling this dude is looking at strike three either way....did I ever mention I hate thieves...and liars..especially local ones I have talked to and his daughter and mine were grade school chums for a spell.......I have to chill and breath.....perhaps have a beverge or two..I hate thieves...it's been 30 yrs since that last time...and I figured out imediately who it was that time as well....he was a wimpy little weasel too. He's dead and good ridance. It seems after I made his life poor in this area he went to Jersey and continued on with his craft.....but pissed off some folks with less compassion than me....witnesses said that two large hairy tattooed men ejected him from the back of a pickup at somewhere north of 100mph on the Jersey pike. It was not the fall or the sudden stop but the long skidddd that took him out.




Well , that just plain sucks , Hopefully the thief gets caught before it makes it to the scrap yard .


----------



## Cantdog

Nice pics Dan...nice day too!! I think you guys will be getting some of this next snow event!!!! We are supposed to get 4-8" tomorrow aftrernoon/night...


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Nice pics Dan...nice day too!! I think you guys will be getting some of this next snow event!!!! We are supposed to get 4-8" tomorrow aftrernoon/night...



We got the anti snow dome working in the Halifax area , 37º and a rainfall warning .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Well , that just plain sucks , Hopefully the thief gets caught before it makes it to the scrap yard .



It does Dan..... a definate violation.....but I doubt there is a chance of getting any of it back...I know his 350 Ford... there is atleast three truckloads missing..........he has to go to Bangor to the yard...one a day...he's just like a crack addict as lond as he's not caught he'll keep returning for another hit. I better not catch him in the act...I'm older and a better thinker than perhaps than I might have been earlier.....but I gotta say I could revert in a flash...but I won't.....old age and treachery will carry the day if you take my stuff....even I can out think an idiot....especially if I have/want to.


----------



## dancan

The day was perfect for cutting but the cutting was a high speed slash and dash .
I cut 9 pieces of 8" hardwood and one spruce that you could make a couple of 2x6x8 , the rest was junk .


----------



## tbone75

Robin that just plain sucks to be ripped off! Better head to the scrap yards soon!


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Damn robin! Sounds like we all need to buy plane tickets to up there and take care of him "the texas way!"



Thanks Jacob....I got a Texan right next door.......big ol "Lone Star State" iron star on the side of his house and at Christmas he has a big state of Texas in lights with a "Merry Christmas Ya'll" also in lights!! LOL!! He's a nice guy...large hispanic..deeep voice and a quick smile.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

don't delay. call the cops. call the scrapyards. some of your stuff is unique enough and large enough to be very hard to hide. hope you get it back. i hate thieves too. gets my dander up real quick.


----------



## tbone75

Not sure if Robin likes J-Red 801s ? There is running one in the swap thread for sale.


----------



## tbone75

I am not having much luck today either.Not as bad as Robin!! But my 455 jug is toast :bang: One good 180 jug so far. 2nd 180 jug is looking good so far.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Evening All....Had a great day in the woods..stocked all the wood piles at the shop and home for another month and just about finished cleaning up my wilted wood for this yr.
> 
> Then the joy ended.........a friend came by the shop while I was unloading and asked if I had been out to the mill lately......I said "No why???" He said day before yesterday he was going by there on the road and this guy we jokingly call "The Iron Pirate" was coming out of the mill road...Hmmmmm....I finished up with the wood and went out to the mill and sure enough I was missing a bunch of machinery that was in the building but was not bolted down and a bunch of stuff outside as well. This is some of the list....a real nice 20" Chase Turbine ball bearing blower, a gang saw set up to cut laths, a lath buncher, a cast iron sink full of nuts and bolts, many flatbelt pulleys, a 1972 Chevy pickup cab with doors and sunroof that was near mint I was saving for a future project...and this is a fraction of the stuff missing. Instant bad mood.....this guy is from Jersey..been in the bin repeatedly...just a skrawny little weasle with a shaved head and lightening bolts tattooed all over his skull......I'm feeling he needs a couple new ones..equally as permanent...have to gather some more info from the guy that lives right across the street and the crew wooding out back of the mill as they are using my mill yard as a landing...I trust the wood crew completely..and as much as I hate it, probably call the cops and get them involved...I have the feeling this dude is looking at strike three either way....did I ever mention I hate thieves...and liars..especially local ones I have talked to and his daughter and mine were grade school chums for a spell.......I have to chill and breath.....perhaps have a beverge or two..I hate thieves...it's been 30 yrs since that last time...and I figured out imediately who it was that time as well....he was a wimpy little weasel too. He's dead and good ridance. It seems after I made his life poor in this area he went to Jersey and continued on with his craft.....but pissed off some folks with less compassion than me....witnesses said that two large hairy tattooed men ejected him from the back of a pickup at somewhere north of 100mph on the Jersey pike. It was not the fall or the sudden stop but the long skidddd that took him out.



That really sucks Robin but I would check with that scrap yard you think he sold that stuff to, only so many places one can sell that lind of metal to and get money for it. Involve the Police, not worth taling it into your own hands right off the bat.

We were hit last night at the house we are building, thieves made off with quite a bit of stuff, tools, building materials and electrical wire. Guess the thieves did not know they stole from a RCMP family, I would not want to be the thieves if/when they are caught.....LOL


----------



## dancan

The one monster on the lot , 18" and 10' tall .


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> ...
> We were hit last night at the house we are building....



That one on the Myra rd ?


----------



## tbone75

Dang Jerry! You got hit too! Was it a full moon last night? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Not sure if Robin likes J-Red 801s ? There is running one in the swap thread for sale.



Thanks John...but funds are not available for any saw aqusitions at present.......I'll have to lose some before I can move on...or get a job!!!! This time of yr usually sucks workwise and this yr is no exception!!!


----------



## RandyMac

The pest report should knock 5 to 10 grand off, maybe, the house is being held by a bank. We are thinking of offering them 60K.
We looked at another house today, it was very rotten, visibly so, too bad it was once a fine place.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> That one on the Myra rd ?



Yep!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thanks John...but funds are not available for any saw aqusitions at present.......I'll have to lose some before I can move on...or get a job!!!! This time of yr usually sucks workwise and this yr is no exception!!!



Careful what you say! That J word could get you banned!! No cussing on here !  Hope things pick up in the spring for you.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Dang Jerry! You got hit too! Was it a full moon last night? LOL



yep


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang Jerry! You got hit too! Was it a full moon last night? LOL




Yeah, we got hit good but I take all my tools home each night, the electrician lost most of the tools taken, lost 30 pcs 2X6X8' , 6 sheets OSB, a Makita chop saw, step ladded, two rolls of 14/2 electrical wire, box of 3.5 spikes, box of 3.25 air nailer nails, box of 1/2X 2" crown staples, new push broom, new snow shovel and a 100' heavy gauge extension cord.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The one monster on the lot , 18" and 10' tall .



Real scruffy woodland that near the ocean.


----------



## dancan

The "J" word LOL 
I got the lot cleared and no JunkoPooLawn's were used LOL !







I even got a pic of a light house for you flatlanders .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, we got hit good but I take all my tools home each night, the electrician lost most of the tools taken, lost 30 pcs 2X6X8' , 6 sheets OSB, a Makita chop saw, step ladded, two rolls of 14/2 electrical wire, box of 3.5 spikes, box of 3.25 air nailer nails, box of 1/2X 2" crown staples, new push broom, new snow shovel and a 100' heavy gauge extension cord.



I never leave my tools! I know to many that have and lost them!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That really sucks Robin but I would check with that scrap yard you think he sold that stuff to, only so many places one can sell that lind of metal to and get money for it. Involve the Police, not worth taling it into your own hands right off the bat.
> 
> We were hit last night at the house we are building, thieves made off with quite a bit of stuff, tools, building materials and electrical wire. Guess the thieves did not know they stole from a RCMP family, I would not want to be the thieves if/when they are caught.....LOL



There have always been thieves...but this is certainly a sign of the times.....cannibalism from the ankles up....dirt poor stealing trinkets from other dirt poor.....I neeed 24 hrs to assimilate this problem....I prefer face to face solutions it generally works out better for everyone including the taxpayers....I don't meen violence...I meen an understanding...I know where this guy lives....the cops would put him away for a spell..easy living just keep eye peeled for Bubba....He has crossed a line that the system cannot define..but he knows exactly where it is as do I......for the record I don't think he knows who he stole from....yet...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, we got hit good but I take all my tools home each night, the electrician lost most of the tools taken, lost 30 pcs 2X6X8' , 6 sheets OSB, a Makita chop saw, step ladded, two rolls of 14/2 electrical wire, box of 3.5 spikes, box of 3.25 air nailer nails, box of 1/2X 2" crown staples, new push broom, new snow shovel and a 100' heavy gauge extension cord.



gotta be a way to set some of these azzes up and spring an ambush on them. beat them severely about the head and shoulders, tote them to a very secluded spot, take their shoes and clothes, and let'em get home on their own. just don't let them see your face. could always tip the rcmp that some freak is walking down the road in his birthday suit. yeah, i know, prolly ain't gonna happen, but can still dream about getting some non-lethal revenge


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I dont know about you guys... 
But if someone were to steal ANY of my saws or tools... I would be out for blood no joke. 
My saws and tools are probably the closest inanimate object thing to my heart


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> There have always been thieves...but this is certainly a sign of the times.....cannibalism from the ankles up....dirt poor stealing trinkets from other dirt poor.....I neeed 24 hrs to assimilate this problem....I prefer face to face solutions it generally works out better for everyone including the taxpayers....I don't meen violence...I meen an understanding...I know where this guy lives....the cops would put him away for a spell..easy living just keep eye peeled for Bubba....He has crossed a line that the system cannot define..but he knows exactly where it is as do I......for the record I don't think he knows who he stole from....yet...



I know he will very soon! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

Good luck Robin.
i have had three harleys,two were stolen so i know how you feel.
got any fresh lobster bait ??
lobsters dont mind tats..


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I know he will very soon! :msp_scared:




YThink??? 24 hrs is what it will take for me to sure...very limited access area....and very nosy neighbors.....again.. I am rather nonviolent.....by age not temperment...however you don't always get to pick....I'm not looking for a fight....he's 5-8 maybe 150lbs I'm 5-10 right around 200lbs and can certainly muster a bad attitude..actually have one right this minit.... but violence is not what I am looking for...that's way to easy........I'm way meener than that...worse than Ron to be sure if I've been scratched hard enough..


----------



## 8433jeff

roncoinc said:


> Good luck Robin.
> i have had three harleys,two were stolen so i know how you feel.
> got any fresh lobster bait ??
> lobsters dont mind tats..



Got to be green, recycle the trash.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I never leave my tools! I know to many that have and lost them!



Got to tote all the tools home every night, only way to keep what little I have. I have been introuble with the "Law", by meting out a little justice to a couple of scumbags that I caught stealing from me, it was not the first time these scumbags stole from me. The Police were not interested in stopping these scumbags or recovering any of my stuff that was stolen. I carried out my own investigation, found some of my stuff, then traced it back through several low lifes til I found the perps. Then laid a trap for them and waited, caught them red handed in the act and meted out a lot of justice on each of them. I was charged but they could never prove I had anything what so ever to do with it, no DNA evidence in use back then....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> YThink??? 24 hrs is what it will take for me to sure...very limited access area....and very nosy neighbors.....again.. I am rather nonviolent.....by age not temperment...however you don't always get to pick....I'm not looking for a fight....he's 5-8 maybe 150lbs I'm 5-10 right around 200lbs and can certainly muster a bad attitude..actually have one right this minit.... but violence is not what I am looking for...that's way to easy........I'm way meener than that...worse than Ron to be sure if I've been scratched hard enough..



I just bet you are! About like Jerry I would say? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to tote all the tools home every night, only way to keep what little I have. I have been introuble with the "Law", by meting out a little justice to a couple of scumbags that I caught stealing from me, it was not the first time these scumbags stole from me. The Police were not interested in stopping these scumbags or recovering any of my stuff that was stolen. I carried out my own investigation, found some of my stuff, then traced it back through several low lifes til I found the perps. Then laid a trap for them and waited, caught them red handed in the act and meted out a lot of justice on each of them. I was charged but they could never prove I had anything what so ever to do with it, no DNA evidence in use back then....LOL



LOL Yep that DNA stuff can get you easy now days!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> LOL Yep that DNA stuff can get you easy now days!



You just have to out think all the tools the investigators have at their disposal, if you can walk across a mudflat and leave no tracks, "grasshopper".


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You just have to out think all the tools the investigators have at their disposal, if you can walk across a mudflat and leave no tracks, "grasshopper".



They could find my slime trail! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They could find my slime trail! :msp_scared:



LOL,...That is just too funny!!....:msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> They could find my slime trail! :msp_scared:



Be that as it may...if you can get in and out on the flood...six hrs and you're home free...new page.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where are all the bar flies this evening, if it wern`t for Robin catching this thread it would be on page 2....:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Tucked the OL in and fell asleep for an hour? She has to work tomorrow. Watching the weather right now.YUK !! Going to drop 20 deg. in the next 3 hrs. maybe 2" of snow over night. Not as bad as they said yesterday.


----------



## Cantdog

I just woke up from a nap on the couch!! Being angry take a lot out of me these days!!! LOL!! Hey on different note here's a couple pics of the base mod and completed head work on the Saab......


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> I just woke up from a nap on the couch!! Being angry take a lot out of me these days!!! LOL!! Hey on different note here's a couple pics of the base mod and completed head work on the Saab......



Lookin' good, Robin!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I just woke up from a nap on the couch!! Being angry take a lot out of me these days!!! LOL!! Hey on different note here's a couple pics of the base mod and completed head work on the Saab......



Very nice work on the DOHC head, I really like the hatch in the oil pan.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Tucked the OL in and fell asleep for an hour? She has to work tomorrow. Watching the weather right now.YUK !! Going to drop 20 deg. in the next 3 hrs. maybe 2" of snow over night. Not as bad as they said yesterday.



Bunch of crap headed this way for tomorrow, mostly rain forcasted for my area on the coast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its 12:40 here so time for me to pack it up,..nite all.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I just woke up from a nap on the couch!! Being angry take a lot out of me these days!!! LOL!! Hey on different note here's a couple pics of the base mod and completed head work on the Saab......



Looking good! I like the mod you did there! Looks like it should work very well.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its 12:40 here so time for me to pack it up,..nite all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very nice work on the DOHC head, I really like the hatch in the oil pan.



Thanks Jerry.....the head came out pretty good...thoroughly cleaned, new valve seals and I hand lapped the valves in...the intakes were good but the ex hausts were a tad wider than I would like....but it's like working on an old house, wooden boat etc....you just gotta draw the line somewhere and stop, because at 80,000 miles nothing is new and everything can be improved on, though servicable. 

The base mod will take a lot of worrying out of it. For a time I'll be pulling the cover at every oil change to check on the sludge situation. I doubt there will ever be a problem again but even if there is it'll be quick fix. Hahaha the built in o-ring is the oil filter gasket from a 65 vette!! That's what Jason said but I expect one from any SBC with the old canister type filter will be the same. LOL those hot rod guys!!....


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> I just woke up from a nap on the couch!! Being angry take a lot out of me these days!!! LOL!! Hey on different note here's a couple pics of the base mod and completed head work on the Saab......



Very, very well done. My hat is off to you, sir.


----------



## tbone75

Hey Dan you up yet? I am going to try for some sleep? Not working very well so far? Could be another long day? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Hey Dan you up yet? I am going to try for some sleep? Not working very well so far? Could be another long day? LOL



I was up twice but wanted to catch up on my so beauty rest after having to cut trails into them woods so I could cut myself out so no posting LOL .
36º and raining so no woodworking today .
Maybe I should get some ZZZSlackerazz candies so I wont hear the cats .


----------



## RandyMac

9 hours done, 9 hours to go.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> 9 hours done, 9 hours to go.



And then your weekend starts ??


----------



## roncoinc

Suub duty today Robin ?
Brian just got in some payback on somebody,,quite a storry there.

http://www.nashuatelegraph.com/news...reaks-out-following-preliminary-hearings.html


----------



## RandyMac

weekend starts at noon. These 18 hour shifts suck.


----------



## roncoinc

Local guy knows how to work an excavator !! 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Ftsg--DQCzs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> weekend starts at noon. These 18 hour shifts suck.



EIGHTEEN !!!! ????? hours in a row ?????
i couldnt even stay awake that long..


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> EIGHTEEN !!!! ????? hours in a row ?????
> i couldnt even stay awake that long..



Almost all us get an 18 every week to cover short staffing, the flu hasn't helped.
I wasn't expected to do an 18 today, I already did one, they laid it on me when I git here. The idiots knew about well enough early to call, but blew it off. That's ok, I have an app for that and they will feel the pain.


----------



## sefh3

RandyMac said:


> weekend starts at noon. These 18 hour shifts suck.



Man and I thought 12 hour days suck. I couldn't imagine 18 hours days.


----------



## RandyMac

yay only 6 more to go!!


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> weekend starts at noon. These 18 hour shifts suck.



I'd take a hard 8 over a long drawn out 18 any day .


----------



## RandyMac

For the third time they ignored the posted orders about notifying personnel in advance of extended work hours. I have two responses on file to Admin notifying them of the apparent disregard for protocol. This third one, carefully worded, will sting.


----------



## RandyMac

2 and change to go


----------



## roncoinc

STNKY chains !!!!

CL ad said " brand new chains in the box ".
i get there and they are all STIHL !! 
RS and RSC from a few 84dl down to some picco stuff.
i figured what to heck,so i gave him $1 each and bought em all.


----------



## RandyMac

ya got took


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> STNKY chains !!!!
> 
> CL ad said " brand new chains in the box ".
> i get there and they are all STIHL !!
> RS and RSC from a few 84dl down to some picco stuff.
> i figured what to heck,so i gave him $1 each and bought em all.



Thief!  Good deal Ron!! Buy one get 32 free! Wheres them saws at???? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thief!  Good deal Ron!! Wheres them saws at???? :msp_sneaky:



Randy Mac made me sad,i got took !! 

he said he should be here in a couple of j
hours,i cant see one day turning out that well so i'm waiting.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> 2 and change to go



I did a lot of 16 hr. shifts with 8 hrs. off in between.18 is just a tad to much!You only get 6 hrs. off between?


----------



## RandyMac

I would have started the weekend at 0600, so I'll be 6 hours late. They make a feeble attempt to make sure you don't get short cycled. The guy coming in at noon will work until 0600 tomorrow morning, then have 12 hours off. this will be his first day this week


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I would have started the weekend at 0600, so I'll be 6 hours late. They make a feeble attempt to make sure you don't get short cycled. The guy coming in at noon will work until 0600 tomorrow morning, then have 12 hours off. this will be his first day this week



That won't be as bad at least! That 8 hrs. off between shifts sucked! LOL Drive home shower and eat then try to sleep? usually got about 4 hr. nap then right back in. I am not going to miss that part ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

It is crappy out there today! 12 deg. and wind about 30 mph ! Poor cat won't even go out LOL Opened the door to let him out but he just started backing up :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

warm and mostly cloudy.
I almost got it done, just in time for lunch, peppered bacon time.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> warm and mostly cloudy.
> I almost got it done, just in time for lunch, peppered bacon time.



I like peppered bacon !!  Got any maters to go with it?


----------



## RandyMac

sure enough
Have a good day.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I like peppered bacon !!  Got any maters to go with it?



BACON !! mmmmmmmmmmmm..................

but whats peppered bacon ? bacon with pepper on it ??

Got a call from saw guy,woman problems,staying the week about 100 miles from his house and the saws.
he says he will be able to get them next satday 
i think he is good for it tho..
anyway,now i can sort out the chains


----------



## Modifiedmark

tbone75 said:


> That won't be as bad at least! That 8 hrs. off between shifts sucked! LOL Drive home shower and eat then try to sleep? usually got about 4 hr. nap then right back in. I am not going to miss that part ! LOL



Been there, done that. Screw that.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> BACON !! mmmmmmmmmmmm..................
> 
> but whats peppered bacon ? bacon with pepper on it ??
> 
> Got a call from saw guy,woman problems,staying the week about 100 miles from his house and the saws.
> he says he will be able to get them next satday
> i think he is good for it tho..
> anyway,now i can sort out the chains



Its bacon cured with a lot of pepper all through it! Don't find it very often around here? But when I do I stock up! LOL You would know it when you see it! Big pepper flakes all over it!


----------



## tbone75

Modifiedmark said:


> Been there, done that. Screw that.



The one that always killed me was midnight and day shift! Never get any heads up either! Boss came around and told you was staying and left! My last year was better I had a Dr. excuse saying I was not able to work more than 8 hrs. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> It is crappy out there today! 12 deg. and wind about 30 mph ! Poor cat won't even go out LOL Opened the door to let him out but he just started backing up :hmm3grin2orange:



I've been the same way all day...snow all day here...about 30 degrees. No Saab duty today..waited all week for the missing sprocket..nosho...called today and got Ryan again...'cept it was a different Ryan....I think they're all named Ryan...anyway ryan promised me that they would overnight me a new kit with a return ticket for the old kit...we'll see...

Called the "County Mounties" today...explained the whole thing at the mill....and who I thought was responsible but didn't give a name....the Deputy asked if it was perchance Mr.XXXX XXXXXX and did he drive a black early ninties 350 Ford with a permanent mount Fisher plow head gear and dual wheels??? I said Yup same guy...the one with lightening bolts and a skull tattoed on his shaved head....he knew him....they are looking into it at the salvage yards...


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> I've been the same way all day...snow all day here...about 30 degrees. No Saab duty today..waited all week for the missing sprocket..nosho...called today and got Ryan again...'cept it was a different Ryan....I think they're all named Ryan...anyway ryan promised me that they would overnight me a new kit with a return ticket for the old kit...we'll see...
> 
> Called the "County Mounties" today...explained the whole thing at the mill....and who I thought was responsible but didn't give a name....the Deputy asked if it was perchance Mr.XXXX XXXXXX and did he drive a black early ninties 350 Ford with a permanent mount Fisher plow head gear and dual wheels??? I said Yup same guy...the one with lightening bolts and a skull tattoed on his shaved head....he knew him....they are looking into it at the salvage yards...



Good job taking the high road so far, Robin. Maybe the correct channels can sort it out for you? That might be optimistic, but it sure is preferred...


----------



## Cantdog

Mill_wannabe said:


> Good job taking the high road so far, Robin. Maybe the correct channels can sort it out for you? That might be optimistic, but it sure is preferred...



LOL!! Thanks.......but should a lower path be taken at some point you would not likely read about it on the internet!! LOLOL!!!!

Hopefully something will come of it but I have my doubts....there is alot more iron at the mill so I expect him to be back...especially if he's not getting any heat over it. Rest assured I'll be paying a lot closer attention to my assets there....It's only about two miles from my home.... did I mention that I hate thieves...and liars...never met a thief that wasn't both....


----------



## tbone75

I hope you get your parts and your other stuff Robin! Nail that guy to a wall and shoot flaming arrows at him. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Thanks.......but should a lower path be taken at some point you would not likely read about it on the internet!! LOLOL!!!!
> 
> Hopefully something will come of it but I have my doubts....there is alot more iron at the mill so I expect him to be back...especially if he's not getting any heat over it. Rest assured I'll be paying a lot closer attention to my assets there....It's only about two miles from my home.... did I mention that I hate thieves...and liars...never met a thief that wasn't both....



You could tattoo thief across his face?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You could tattoo thief across his face?



Branding iron, heat red hot, apply as many times as necessary!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

My new work area  built that bench today, I cant fit all my saws under there. So im gonna have to get a shelf. But I love my new work area 




Made the bench in little under 4 hours


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I havent brought all my saws over to the new work area, still got about 20 more... And boxes of parts


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Branding iron, heat red hot, apply as many times as necessary!




Actually I was thinking more on the lines of getting the "Hoss" doctor back but I aint into paying extra for the sedatives.... just run it cold turkey...buck up there boy!!! You'll get a better job if you don't struggle so!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Actually I was thinking more on the lines of getting the "Hoss" doctor back but I aint into paying extra for the sedatives.... just run it cold turkey...buck up there boy!!!



Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Actually I was thinking more on the lines of getting the "Hoss" doctor back but I aint into paying extra for the sedatives.... just run it cold turkey...buck up there boy!!! You'll get a better job if you don't struggle so!!!!



You know what they used to do to horse thieves don`t you, anything less is just skirting the problem.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> My new work area  built that bench today, I cant fit all my saws under there. So im gonna have to get a shelf. But I love my new work area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the bench in little under 4 hours



What took you so long?...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You know what they used to do to horse thieves don`t you, anything less is just skirting the problem.



Way to quick and easy! LOL Make it last a good long while!


----------



## roncoinc

Modifiedmark said:


> Been there, done that. Screw that.



C'mon Mark,,tell us how you REALLY feel !!!
good to see you here man.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> What took you so long?...LOL



That blond running around in tight jogging shorts


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You could tattoo thief across his face?



A Jred vasectomy ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Way to quick and easy! LOL Make it last a good long while!



The result was no more theiving from any individual subjected to said treatment.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That blond running around in tight jogging shorts



I'll wear jeans next time.:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll wear jeans next time.:msp_scared:



:msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## wyk

If yer gonna start a fight, ya better know how to end it:

[video=youtube;anQ0GYoykqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=anQ0GYoykqg[/video]


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The result was no more theiving from any individual subjected to said treatment.



Well you know, as much as we might not understand the middle eastern cultures...one of their regular punishments for stihling was the loss of a hand...marked you for life as untrustworthy...if you were caught twice for stihling..off with the other hand......now you were really marked and life was generally rather short as you were unable to feed yourself even if you could get any food as most others knew what you were all about and shunned you.....you would generally die of starvation eating dog turds out of the dust crawling around on your belly......seems just to me about now........LOL!! Did I mention I don't like thieves????


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> Well you know, as much as we might not understand the middle eastern cultures...one of their regular punishments for stihling was the loss of a hand...marked you for life as untrustworthy...if you were caught twice for stihling..off with the other hand......now you were really marked and life was generally rather short as you were unable to feed yourself even if you could get any food as most others knew what you were all about and shunned you.....you would generally die of starvation eating dog turds out of the dust crawling around on your belly......seems just to me about now........LOL!! Did I mention I don't like thieves????



You did give that impression, yes. 

I feel the same way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well you know, as much as we might not understand the middle eastern cultures...one of their regular punishments for stihling was the loss of a hand...marked you for life as untrustworthy...if you were caught twice for stihling..off with the other hand......now you were really marked and life was generally rather short as you were unable to feed yourself even if you could get any food as most others knew what you were all about and shunned you.....you would generally die of starvation eating dog turds out of the dust crawling around on your belly......seems just to me about now........LOL!! Did I mention I don't like thieves????



That would put a crimp in his stealing but still able to wreak retrobution on anyone involved with doing the deed, would have to be carried out by the government and we know that would never wash over here. Only good thief is a daid one.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would put a crimp in his stealing but still able to wreak retrobution on anyone involved with doing the deed, would have to be carried out by the government and we know that would never wash over here. Only good thief is a daid one.




Very true....a liberal application of "thief-be-gone" as needed until the problem is solved.


----------



## tbone75

The OL went and bought one of them memory foam topper things for the bed today.She thinks I will stay in bed longer LOL And sleep!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The OL went and bought one of them memory foam topper things for the bed today.She thinks I will stay in bed longer LOL And sleep!



It won`t hurt to try it out,...er..wait, it might...let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey RonDon...wanna do me a favor??? You're way better than I at this stuff....I would like to have you post up a youtube tune...(I have no idea how to)....search: Slade Cleaves...."Breakfast in Hell".. there are several...you pick the one...studio version is probably clearer than live...but it's up to you....Thanks


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> The OL went and bought one of them memory foam topper things for the bed today.She thinks I will stay in bed longer LOL And sleep!



You might be suprised on how comfy they are john. 
.got my jred 920 in today  gotta get it sent off to replace crank seals. Id do it but I dont wanna break anything


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You might be suprised on how comfy they are john.
> .got my jred 920 in today  gotta get it sent off to replace crank seals. Id do it but I dont wanna break anything



Sissy !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It won`t hurt to try it out,...er..wait, it might...let us know how it works out for you.



Just going to try sleeping on it first! LOL Afraid I am in no shape for much else? LOL Been a very bad week for me.Very very little saw work or anything else.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Sissy !!



Dang right!!  

.getting the rear nd out of my explprer found a place with a new one


----------



## roncoinc

this it ?

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/aPdRu0yD2UM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> this it ?
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/aPdRu0yD2UM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



I guess I need to get some speakers LOL I bet that is a good one!


----------



## tbone75

Dang you guys are quiet? Looks like I may have enough parts to make one MS170 two MS180s and one 018! Ron will be proud of me :monkey:


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> STNKY chains !!!!
> 
> CL ad said " brand new chains in the box ".
> i get there and they are all STIHL !!
> RS and RSC from a few 84dl down to some picco stuff.
> i figured what to heck,so i gave him $1 each and bought em all.



I would like to be your new friend! :msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> this it ?
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/aPdRu0yD2UM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



That`s it, thanks for the idea,Robin, many thanks for finding it and putting it up for us, Ron.
How many of you have worked a river drive, besides me...LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Dang you guys are quiet? Looks like I may have enough parts to make one MS170 two MS180s and one 018! Ron will be proud of me :monkey:



And I would also like to be your new friend! 

Sorry to hear you've had a bad week. Same here. Yuck!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I guess I need to get some speakers LOL I bet that is a good one!



YOU DON`T HAVE SPEAKERS...:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just going to try sleeping on it first! LOL Afraid I am in no shape for much else? LOL Been a very bad week for me.Very very little saw work or anything else.



Really sorry to hear that, I guess that I take it too much for granted that my body still allows me to do a full days of physical work with no repurcussions.


----------



## Cantdog

Yes that's the one Ron Thank you...I perfer the studio version myself, but the song is pretty much the same.....that's a Maine boy singing about some ol time Canadjun river drivers........also Gray is a very predominant name in these parts too. The last name of my friend that tipped me to the mill thief...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s it, thanks for the idea,Robin, many thanks for finding it and putting it up for us, Ron.
> How many of you have worked a river drive, besides me...LOL



Nope not me....but did get to watch them dynamite a jam on the Kennebeck the last yr of them being allowed to drive here.....


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> And I would also like to be your new friend!
> 
> Sorry to hear you've had a bad week. Same here. Yuck!



You know I share LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Thanks.......but should a lower path be taken at some point you would not likely read about it on the internet!! LOLOL!!!!
> 
> Hopefully something will come of it but I have my doubts....there is alot more iron at the mill so I expect him to be back...especially if he's not getting any heat over it. Rest assured I'll be paying a lot closer attention to my assets there....It's only about two miles from my home.... did I mention that I hate thieves...and liars...never met a thief that wasn't both....



You ought to save him for when the fam and I are up your way, we are not big fans of people like that ourselves. Love to help you throw a blanket party for the low life.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nope not me....but did get to watch them dynamite a jam on the Kennebeck the last yr of them being allowed to drive here.....



My dad and his uncle, Sid were the dynamiters on the log jambs here on the Eastern shore. When the logs piled up 14-16' high it backed up a lot of water pretty fast, when the jamb broke you had to be pretty fast to get outa the way....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> YOU DON`T HAVE SPEAKERS...:msp_scared::msp_scared:



Nope! LOL Never needed them much?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nope! LOL Never needed them much?



Probably not a lot of good unless you like sound with your vids.


----------



## jimdad07

It would be cool to see a river drive in person. My generation has missed out on a lot of stuff like that and it's a shame. Sometimes I wish some of the old ways were still being practiced.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Probably not a lot of good unless you like sound with your vids.



Takes me 2 days to down load vids. LOL So don't need speakers for much? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It would be cool to see a river drive in person. My generation has missed out on a lot of stuff like that and it's a shame. Sometimes I wish some of the old ways were still being practiced.



I hear you there, progress came about and took away the necessity of the river drives. I got to meet, spend a lot of time with and got to know a lot of drivers from N.S. and Nfld. The river drives were just winding down when I was a boy but I did get to participate in few before they ended.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Takes me 2 days to down load vids. LOL So don't need speakers for much? LOL



That is really slow, I guess you don`t bother watching many of them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is really slow, I guess you don`t bother watching many of them.



No I sure would like to! I may get high speed out here some day? LOL Guess I live to far out in the sticks? LOL


----------



## sefh3

I know the feeling. I don't have high speed either. I use my phone as a modem so it's not the fastest. It works but no videos here either.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I know the feeling. I don't have high speed either. I use my phone as a modem so it's not the fastest. It works but no videos here either.



I don't get very good cell service out here either LOL I was told I could get some kind of booster for cell service and wi-fi but don't know what it is? HEY RON ! Any idea what I need for that?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hear you there, progress came about and took away the necessity of the river drives. I got to meet, spend a lot of time with and got to know a lot of drivers from N.S. and Nfld. The river drives were just winding down when I was a boy but I did get to participate in few before they ended.



That must have been something to be a part of. Some pretty hairy stuff I bet but seems it was just a part of life back then. Could you imagine OSHA showing up on a river drive? It would be funny to see their faces.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> No I sure would like to! I may get high speed out here some day? LOL Guess I live to far out in the sticks? LOL



Another thing to be thankful for, nothing like not having many neighbors. The village here is rapidly growing out towards us. A guy who owns a lot of land on my road has been selling off small parcels for building lots and people have been snatching them right up, I am seeing a couple of new houses a year popping up a mile down the road. Thankfully we have a mile of road frontage of our own here with our house in the middle of it so people can't get that close, but they are still too close for comfort.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Another thing to be thankful for, nothing like not having many neighbors. The village here is rapidly growing out towards us. A guy who owns a lot of land on my road has been selling off small parcels for building lots and people have been snatching them right up, I am seeing a couple of new houses a year popping up a mile down the road. Thankfully we have a mile of road frontage of our own here with our house in the middle of it so people can't get that close, but they are still too close for comfort.



There are 3 houses on my road.One just up the hill from me.But don't hear much out of them.So its not bad so far? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That must have been something to be a part of. Some pretty hairy stuff I bet but seems it was just a part of life back then. Could you imagine OSHA showing up on a river drive? It would be funny to see their faces.



You had to be tough to survive back then, there was little thought of safety, a person had to depend on their own wits, not someone posting safety posters. The closest thing I remember to a safety reminder were the ,don`t be a stupey doop skits they showed on TV. Those drivers would have shat on them OSHA fellers and thought they were dorks.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You had to be tough to survive back then, there was little thought of safety, a person had to depend on their own wits, not someone posting safety posters. The closest thing I remember to a safety reminder were the ,don`t be a stupey doop skits they showed on TV. Those drivers would have shat on them OSHA fellers and thought they were dorks.



The mill where I worked went safety nuts!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The mill where I worked went safety nuts!



They all have and its raising production costs so drastically way too many shops are closing down and leaving this country.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They all have and its raising production costs so drastically way too many shops are closing down and leaving this country.



It is just insane what they are doing in the name of safety! Anything that happen had to something changed NOW ! It is just stupid.A job we could do in 10 mins. now takes over an hour.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## 8433jeff

A lot of it is from the insurance companies with the promise of lower premiums if they institute some new safety program thought up by someone who has never worked a day "on the floor", they have a diploma from some where so they are now a genius. While there is some good to looking at things from a different angle, most of the time these are "tried and true" practices somebody in a cubicle thought would be nice, with little to no thought of how it affects the people working and producing to pay for their wages. Same way in government.


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> A lot of it is from the insurance companies with the promise of lower premiums if they institute some new safety program thought up by someone who has never worked a day "on the floor", they have a diploma from some where so they are now a genius. While there is some good to looking at things from a different angle, most of the time these are "tried and true" practices somebody in a cubicle thought would be nice, with little to no thought of how it affects the people working and producing to pay for their wages. Same way in government.



You hit the nail on the head! If it looks good on paper it must be right LOL


----------



## dancan

That memory foam must be workin' ?


----------



## dancan

Or is it just a slug trap ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very messy outside this morning, high winds and freezing rain,sleet and crusty conditions.


----------



## dancan

Yup , looks like crap .
Looks like a saw maintenance day .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup , looks like crap .
> Looks like a saw maintenance day .



Its going to be a crappy drive over to Halifax, shouldn`t be much traffic though. Might pull out a couple of saws to have a looksee.


----------



## dancan

I might pull out the camera and make a Flippy cap how to video LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I might pull out the camera and make a Flippy cap how to video LOL .



Great idea, you know you have to be smarter than a flippy cap to be able to use one without big problems. I just read this week where someone overfilled their oil resevoir and could not ram the flippy cap in far enough to get it to seat and lock, they were stymied as how to get it to fit and actually ended up breaking the cap. Must consult the Stihl gods to find a method to get that cap on.......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

While on the subject of oil, how do you change the oil in the base of a Stihl, I can`t find the drain plug. Where do I find the dipstick to check the level and what grade of oil should I use? Is synthetic better than regular petroleum based oil and what manufacturer makes the best oil for chainsaw crankcases? Should I consult Gary to get his opinion,I have searched and it seems he has the best reputation concerning oil related questions?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Whitney Houston is dead!!! She passed away last night,....I can`t believe it!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whitney Houston is dead!!! She passed away last night,....I can`t believe it!!



No chit?? I haven't looked at the news yet just catching up on this thread. We are on the backside of all that snow...thatwas yesterday....I think by the looks of the track, you guys will probably get a lot more of it than we did....clear and 8 degrees here this am...with a projected high of 10...-5 to -15 tonight...


----------



## dancan

We got a lot of rain and should get about 1" of snow , the temp should go down to 3ºF by Monday then warming back up .
I got the dome plugged in LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

We got not rain but about 2" of very slippery snow...which took all day to fall...now cold..was 8 above...sun came up.... down to 6 above now....No Saab duty today...everything is done and ready for reassembly...waiting on the missing sprocket....Ryan II swore they would overnite a new balance chain kit to me on Mon....I think all the male phone answerers are named Ryan...the girls are all Wendys....must be a job requirement to have the correct name.......or......globalization at it's finest!!!!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> You know I share LOL



I hope you share the saws, not the "old man" problems. I got enough of them already!!



tbone75 said:


> I don't get very good cell service out here either LOL I was told I could get some kind of booster for cell service and wi-fi but don't know what it is? HEY RON ! Any idea what I need for that?



Have you looked into satellite internet? I hear it's good speed in remote areas.



pioneerguy600 said:


> Its going to be a crappy drive over to Halifax, shouldn`t be much traffic though. Might pull out a couple of saws to have a looksee.



Jerry, did the box make it in good shape? Did you find anything good in there? I was really hoping you could get a good cylinder out of one of those.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> While on the subject of oil, how do you change the oil in the base of a Stihl, I can`t find the drain plug. Where do I find the dipstick to check the level and what grade of oil should I use? Is synthetic better than regular petroleum based oil and what manufacturer makes the best oil for chainsaw crankcases? Should I consult Gary to get his opinion,I have searched and it seems he has the best reputation concerning oil related questions?



Just keep a good filter on it and add when it's low. You can use the synthetic stuff bit it's over-rated. If you really want to change it, you'll need a T-27, a scrench, some good lighting and lot's of patience. It's actually hidden under the clutch side oil seal. You start by prying on the seal with the scrench......

You know, I've only done it once, you might want to ask Gary after all. Go Amsoil!


----------



## roncoinc

He,,Hee,,we didnt get any rain or snow 
nice cloudless sunny morning.

John,check into staellite,correct.
a frind in NY just sent me this link of some nice looking saws for sale.

Vintage Chainsaws


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> While on the subject of oil, how do you change the oil in the base of a Stihl, I can`t find the drain plug. Where do I find the dipstick to check the level and what grade of oil should I use? Is synthetic better than regular petroleum based oil and what manufacturer makes the best oil for chainsaw crankcases? Should I consult Gary to get his opinion,I have searched and it seems he has the best reputation concerning oil related questions?



Jerry I have to laugh at this. Here is the story why. I owned a 2004 Mercury Mountaineer. I decided on a long new years weekend to give it a major tuneup. While I was at it I thought I would change the transmission filter and fluid. All went all had everything back together and then tried to put new fluid it. Well, these models of Fords/Mercury don't have a dipstick for fluid. You have no way to check it. The only way to put fluid in is with a high dollar pump. It took me two hours but I used a 60cc syringe to pump the fluid back it. What a chore. Lesson of the day, look for a dipstick first.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> He,,Hee,,we didnt get any rain or snow
> nice cloudless sunny morning.
> 
> John,check into staellite,correct.
> a frind in NY just sent me this link of some nice looking saws for sale.
> 
> Vintage Chainsaws



Some nice looking old saws there,Ron. Though most of them are just collector saws the Pioneer that looks like a P40 size saw would still be worth cutting with.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Jerry I have to laugh at this. Here is the story why. I owned a 2004 Mercury Mountaineer. I decided on a long new years weekend to give it a major tuneup. While I was at it I thought I would change the transmission filter and fluid. All went all had everything back together and then tried to put new fluid it. Well, these models of Fords/Mercury don't have a dipstick for fluid. You have no way to check it. The only way to put fluid in is with a high dollar pump. It took me two hours but I used a 60cc syringe to pump the fluid back it. What a chore. Lesson of the day, look for a dipstick first.



This was just a short summary of PM questions I have recieved over my years on this site, most of them brought a smile, well actuall a short laugh. I often thought of answering these type questions with a smartass quip but the sensible me would go to some length explaining that two strokes do not use oil in the crankcase so no need for drain plugs, dipsticks, replacable oil filters or any more oil than that mixed in with the gasoline. Some individuals took several sessions to convince them that two strokes did not require oil in the bottom end.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jerry, did the box make it in good shape? Did you find anything good in there? I was really hoping you could get a good cylinder out of one of those.[/QUOTE]

The box looks in good shape, no noticable damage on the exterior. I will get to open it today and see what treasures are hiding inside, possibly get some picts and examine them a little closely.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> We got not rain but about 2" of very slippery snow...which took all day to fall...now cold..was 8 above...sun came up.... down to 6 above now....No Saab duty today...everything is done and ready for reassembly...waiting on the missing sprocket....Ryan II swore they would overnite a new balance chain kit to me on Mon....I think all the male phone answerers are named Ryan...the girls are all Wendys....must be a job requirement to have the correct name.......or......globalization at it's finest!!!!!!!



Sounds like a machining supply shop I deal with, there are 3 Mikes that work the desk. If one calls the desk they will ask, which Mike told you that....:msp_confused::msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

You gys have been gabby! Guess I should have checked in at 3,4,6,7 LOL Don't think the foam helped much! Been walking around here for the last hour and a half trying to get things moving. That is something I do every morning just to get things moving.To dang cold to go outside. LOL When its nice enough I make a lap around the yard LOL Seems to help a lot!


----------



## tbone75

Everyone must be working on saws? But me! :bang: Guess I will just feed my face :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

Slug + stuffing your face =


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> The box looks in good shape, no noticable damage on the exterior. I will get to open it today and see what treasures are hiding inside, possibly get some picts and examine them a little closely.



Excellent. I knew it had a long way to go and TWO government run shipping services to survive. No rush on opening it. I hope they all find good home up there. I should have packed a jacket for them. It's cold up there!!




tbone75 said:


> Everyone must be working on saws? But me! :bang: Guess I will just feed my face :msp_biggrin:



No saw work for me, still not 100%. I did a little tinkering last night, mostly cleaning dad's saw and sharpening the chains. I'll bet he's cut 3 or 4 cords with that little MS 180. He loves that saw. I'm glad I found it for him. 

Stay away from that food when you can. I gained over twenty pounds one year after surgery on my shoulder. I hope you find something to help you with the aches and pains.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Excellent. I knew it had a long way to go and TWO government run shipping services to survive. No rush on opening it. I hope they all find good home up there. I should have packed a jacket for them. It's cold up there!!
> 
> 
> I opened up the saw box and everything is intact, no damage at all and a great job of packing it all up. I got three of them all cleaned up with the fourth still needing a more thorough cleaning.
> Looks like two of the cylinders will clean up and be useable,the pistons not likely. All the cases look good, three of the cranks and two fuel tank/rear handles are good.
> I tried to figure out if the points models of the 028`s have a different flywheel than the electroinc ign ones and I think there is a difference in the position of the keyway slot between the two. I still need to do a bit more comparing of about 20 028 flywheels I have, there is many small variations between all the flywheels I have looked at so far.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> I opened up the saw box and everything is intact, no damage at all and a great job of packing it all up. I got three of them all cleaned up with the fourth still needing a more thorough cleaning.
> *Looks like two of the cylinders will clean up and be useable*,the pistons not likely. All the cases look good, three of the cranks and two fuel tank/rear handles are good.
> I tried to figure out if the points models of the 028`s have a different flywheel than the electroinc ign ones and I think there is a difference in the position of the keyway slot between the two. I still need to do a bit more comparing of about 20 028 flywheels I have, there is many small variations between all the flywheels I have looked at so far.



I may have forgotten to mention it, but I dug out an electronic 028 Super I had here and compared it with the WB. In the relation of the keyway to the magnets, there is 8 to 10 degrees difference as best I can tell. I don't have a degree wheel and I'm just guessing on the amount, but it's certainly enough to change the timing. 

I switched the electronic flywheel over to the WB to see how it ran. It ran much better, but still not right. Looks like I'll have to go back to the old setup and put in an Omega module. I'll bet Stihl changed the position a time or two as they went from points to the first electronic to the latest stuff on the last models.

EDIT: If two of those cylinders clean up and work that will tickle me. The old guy I got 'em from said once they were scored they were no good. I thought you might be able to work a little magic on 'em! One didn't seem too bad at all and I had hopes for the second. That 028 is a good design and I hate to let the old ones go to the bone yard.


----------



## tbone75

FAT SLUG KING checking in :hmm3grin2orange: been cleaning 180 jugs today.Managed to save 3 !! Could end up wit 3 MS180s one 018 and one MS170 ? Not sure I have enough parts just yet? But it will be very close! One of them 180 jugs was a huge pain to clean! I spent 3 hrs on that sucker!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



I knew Ron would be there for me! :msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I knew Ron would be there for me! :msp_razz:



DAN started it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He's a BAD influence LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> DAN started it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He's a BAD influence LOL !!



Yep Dan did start it! I will have my cats have a little talk with his cats! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go change my name again to something that fits! :msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> FAT SLUG KING checking in :hmm3grin2orange: been cleaning 180 jugs today.Managed to save 3 !! Could end up wit 3 MS180s one 018 and one MS170 ? Not sure I have enough parts just yet? But it will be very close! One of them 180 jugs was a huge pain to clean! I spent 3 hrs on that sucker!



I thot you may be doing something usefull today,,but i was wrong again 

Sold this saw today,got $150 for it !
was a super nice runner and hated to part with it,,but as they say,cash is KING


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I thot you may be doing something usefull today,,but i was wrong again
> 
> Sold this saw today,got $150 for it !
> was a super nice runner and hated to part with it,,but as they say,cash is KING



They are worth every penny, I had mine for 20 years and its seen a lot of use, still runs fine and they spin up real nice.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I thot you may be doing something usefull today,,but i was wrong again
> 
> Sold this saw today,got $150 for it !
> was a super nice runner and hated to part with it,,but as they say,cash is KING



Knew you would be proud of me for working on little stinker Stihls :hmm3grin2orange: That was a nice looking saw! What else you selling? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,whats the story on stihls's " picco " chain ??
looks like 3/8 lo pro but standard pre sets dont work ?
got some of it in the chains i bot the other day..


----------



## tbone75

Let my Nephew borrow my wood truck.He called yesterday and told me the front spring tower rusted out! Left side this time.Already replaced one side.He was driving down the road and heard a very loud bang LOL Scared the crap out of him LOL Did me the last time! He went ahead and fixed it before he called me LOL I told him you drive it you fix it LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,,whats the story on stihls's " picco " chain ??
> looks like 3/8 lo pro but standard pre sets dont work ?
> got some of it in the chains i bot the other day..



Just seen some of them picco presets on the bay.Sounded cheap enough? I think it was 6 bags of 6 sets for 20 bucks.Just don't ask me where on there? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OK,,whats the story on stihls's " picco " chain ??
> looks like 3/8 lo pro but standard pre sets dont work ?
> got some of it in the chains i bot the other day..



Durn stuff shouldn`t be called 3/8", its not and its smaller than 3/8" regular chain, it takes its own presets, no other will do.
Serves you right for buying "Stihl stuff".


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Durn stuff shouldn`t be called 3/8", its not and its smaller than 3/8" regular chain, it takes its own presets, no other will do.
> Serves you right for buying "Stihl stuff".



Now you can't say he bought it :monkey: He told us what he paid for all them new chains!


----------



## pioneerguy600

For Marc,
I found another little bit of info on the 028 flywheels, while examining them a little closer on the backside I see both Bosch and Sem in raised letters next to the center bore, the keyways are cut adjacent to either Bosch or to Sem and they are about 15 deg apart. This would then correspond to the make of coil or module that has to be used with that flywheel to keep the timing right.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now you can't say he bought it :monkey: He told us what he paid for all them new chains!



Ya,...I know he stole it.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,,whats the story on stihls's " picco " chain ??
> looks like 3/8 lo pro but standard pre sets dont work ?
> got some of it in the chains i bot the other day..



I could use some of them picco chains for all these little stinkers I have. LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> DAN started it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He's a BAD influence LOL !!





tbone75 said:


> Yep Dan did start it! I will have my cats have a little talk with his cats! :msp_rolleyes:



I'm gonna put them cats in a box and send them to Ron before I go to bed .
I thought I was bein' nice by showing a publick service announcement about how slugs can eat and eat and I get accused of bein' meen .
I just didn't want to see the eatn' become a issue like this women .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey there ya pansies!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm gonna put them cats in a box and send them to Ron before I go to bed .
> I thought I was bein' nice by showing a publick service announcement about how slugs can eat and eat and I get accused of bein' meen .
> I just didn't want to see the eatn' become a issue like this women .



Good idea Dan! Send all the cats to Ron! I like it!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey there ya pansies!



How ya doin Billy ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey there ya pansies!



:msp_angry::msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

Just hit me! I got to find 3 MS180/018 pistons now! Wonder if I can get a discount for buying in bulk? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jerry, dont take offence to it! 
You could probably stay in the cold longer then I could :msp_biggrin:

Talking to ol' cliffy on Facebook!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Durn stuff shouldn`t be called 3/8", its not and its smaller than 3/8" regular chain, it takes its own presets, no other will do.
> Serves you right for buying "Stihl stuff".



Your right !!
i should know better but i only paid for one chain,a 3/8 .058, 84dl for a husky  the rest were free !!
why does stihl have to make everything so complicated ??
i thot i put 3/8 lo pro on a small stihl once ?? not interchangeable ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Just hit me! I got to find 3 MS180/018 pistons now! Wonder if I can get a discount for buying in bulk? LOL



Gotta remember to talk to that guy about the ms180 for ya.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_angry::msp_angry:



Yep I say we gang up on that little chit! :msp_angry: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good idea Dan! Send all the cats to Ron! I like it!!



I like cats !!

good in a stir fry


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your right !!
> i should know better but i only paid for one chain,a 3/8 .058, 84dl for a husky  the rest were free !!
> why does stihl have to make everything so complicated ??
> i thot i put 3/8 lo pro on a small stihl once ?? not interchangeable ??



Stupid question. How long a bar takes a 84 dl chain?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I like cats !!
> 
> good in a stir fry



I always used dog?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Your right !!
> i should know better but i only paid for one chain,a 3/8 .058, 84dl for a husky  the rest were free !!
> why does stihl have to make everything so complicated ??
> i thot i put 3/8 lo pro on a small stihl once ?? not interchangeable ??



It won`t run on regular 3/8" sprockets, they need to be the Picco ones. Nothing interchanges with them.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Yep I say we gang up on that little chit! :msp_angry: :biggrinbounce2:



Careful! Chuck Norris is my friend!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> I like cats !!
> 
> good in a stir fry



You Asian??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stupid question. How long a bar takes a 84 dl chain?



24" Oregon


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You Asian??



Nope,,from texass


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Careful! Chuck Norris is my friend!!



That OLD FART ! :hmm3grin2orange: And yes he could stihl kick my arse! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I could use some of them picco chains for all these little stinkers I have. LOL



When you get a runner that needs a chain that takes picco let me know


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,from texass



My Brother was born in Brownsville. How did you get way up there! ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> When you get a runner that needs a chain that takes picco let me know



Thanks Ron.I may need a couple? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> That OLD FART ! :hmm3grin2orange: And yes he could stihl kick my arse! :hmm3grin2orange:


 View attachment 223493
 



tbone75 said:


> My Brother was born in Brownsville. How did you get way up there! ?



Interested to hear as well!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My Brother was born in Brownsville. How did you get way up there! ?



I didnt misspell in my post john 
texASS ??


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> When you get a runner that needs a chain that takes picco let me know



Most of my smaller saws (MS230/MS250 series) all run picco chains. It's a because I have to stock 3 different types of chain.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> I didnt misspell in my post john
> texASS ??



Everything's bigger in Texas... including Ron.


----------



## 8433jeff

Ron, picco is the same as 3/8's lo pro. Presets between Oregon and Stihl do not always work, no matter what size of chain.

There seems to be some confusion about that.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> For Marc,
> I found another little bit of info on the 028 flywheels, while examining them a little closer on the backside I see both Bosch and Sem in raised letters next to the center bore, the keyways are cut adjacent to either Bosch or to Sem and they are about 15 deg apart. This would then correspond to the make of coil or module that has to be used with that flywheel to keep the timing right.



I didn't think about the Bosch / Sem difference, but now that you've said it that makes sense. Same thing on the 041's if I remember.



ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey there ya pansies!


otstir:

Kid, ya gotta be old enough to have hair on your arse before ya start calling anyone names. Best remember a fellow don't get old by being stupid and LOSING fights.



roncoinc said:


> When you get a runner that needs a chain that takes picco let me know



Same on the bars, I think I have one for ya, maybe two.


----------



## roncoinc

Dang,,looks like i turn on the furnace tonite !!

wind chill below zero now and it's going to get colder..
sucks the heat right out of the house.
I dont like feeding the stove in the middle of the night either 
and the forced hot air keeps the warm air circulated better ..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Kid, ya gotta be old enough to have hair on your arse before ya start calling anyone names. Best remember a fellow don't get old by being stupid and LOSING fights.


 :msp_biggrin:
I would loose the fights how did you know?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Dang,,looks like i turn on the furnace tonite !!
> 
> wind chill below zero now and it's going to get colder..
> sucks the heat right out of the house.
> I dont like feeding the stove in the middle of the night either
> and the forced hot air keeps the warm air circulated better ..



It felt pretty good with the sun out and shinning today. Had to be 40 or so
The sun set and it got colder then hell!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dang,,looks like i turn on the furnace tonite !!
> 
> wind chill below zero now and it's going to get colder..
> sucks the heat right out of the house.
> I dont like feeding the stove in the middle of the night either
> and the forced hot air keeps the warm air circulated better ..



Same here tonight Ron.Just plain dang COLD ! But as much as I get up the stove is no problem LOL


----------



## tbone75

I just leave the furnace on 70.If the stove dies down it kicks on.I DON'T get cold LOL


----------



## roncoinc

8433jeff said:


> Ron, picco is the same as 3/8's lo pro. Presets between Oregon and Stihl do not always work, no matter what size of chain.
> 
> There seems to be some confusion about that.



So for stihl chain only the stihl presets will work ??
thats meens i have to get picco presets,,.050 sets,,.058 sets,. .063 sets ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So for stihl chain only the stihl presets will work ??
> thats meens i have to get picco presets,,.050 sets,,.058 sets,. .063 sets ??



I have some 3/8 .050 Stihl presets.And that pile I don't know what all is? LOL Some of its oregon some ?? 3/8 I think but other than that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> So for stihl chain only the stihl presets will work ??
> thats meens i have to get picco presets,,.050 sets,,.058 sets,. .063 sets ??



The presets know no gauge, they work on all gauges.The drive links are gauge specific.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have some 3/8 .050 Stihl presets.And that pile I don't know what all is? LOL Some of its oregon some ?? 3/8 I think but other than that?



No you don`t.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The presets know no gauge, they work on all gauges.The drive links are gauge specific.



Glad you said that! I know nothing about that stuff? LOL I got tools and presets so I will learn !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No you don`t.....LOL



LOL OK I got some 3/8 Stihl presets! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :msp_biggrin:
> I would loose the fights how did you know?



It's been my experience the ones who go looking for a fight don't look for long and don't do well when they find one. 

I can give you this little tidbit: The measure of a man ain't in how well or often he fights, it has to do with what he fights for. 

Now back to our regularly scheduled gossip.....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> It's been my experience the ones who go looking for a fight don't look for long and don't do well when they find one.
> 
> I can give you this little tidbit: The measure of a man ain't in how well or often he fights, it has to do with what he fights for.
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled gossip.....



Did ya hear Whitney Houston died???? 
:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Did ya hear Whitney Houston died????
> :msp_scared:



Yep Old News


----------



## tbone75

OH NO !! Ron went out there again! Told someone to clean there box! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Played termite from 10am until 5 tonight in those woods I am clearing. Figured we got enough cut today to get three families through next winter and we are not quite halfway through that lot yet. I counted 6 basswood trees in the lot we cut today but the rest was 100% shagbark and white oak:msp_w00t:. This lot has been a firewood whore's dream.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All......good day today...wife and I went up to where Hoss lives and had an excellent brunch and Bloody Marys with the lady and some other friends. Spent most of the day there. But before dark I went up to the mill and installed 4 borrowed IR motion sensing trail cams....I'm betting since the rat has not felt the heat he'll be back for another load or 2.......when he does..click..click...click...hehehehe.....I found out that he already has 2 Grand Larceny convictions....if the ducks align properly this would be strike three!!!!!! In the bin with him!!! Move over Bubba..please.....LOLOL!!!!! And if I'm wrong about the guy....I'll nab someone else...either way....the taking has to stop. I'm 99% sure who the culprit is...we'll see....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> LOL OK I got some 3/8 Stihl presets! LOL



:msp_wink:


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Did ya hear Whitney Houston died????
> :msp_scared:



It's too bad, she had a lot of talent when she was younger and then the drugs took hold. What a waste.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have some 3/8 .050 Stihl presets.And that pile I don't know what all is? LOL Some of its oregon some ?? 3/8 I think but other than that?



John,dont try to think,it will make your head hurt !
i wonder if there is a way to tell apart the stihl ones ??


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Evening All......good day today...wife and I went up to where Hoss lives and had an excellent brunch and Bloody Marys with the lady and some other friends. Spent most of the day there. But before dark I went up to the mill and installed 4 borrowed IR motion sensing trail cams....I'm betting since the rat has not felt the heat he'll be back for another load or 2.......when he does..click..click...click...hehehehe.....I found out that he already has 2 Grand Larceny convictions....if the ducks align properly this would be strike three!!!!!! In the bin with him!!! Move over Bubba..please.....LOLOL!!!!! And if I'm wrong about the guy....I'll nab someone else...either way....the taking has to stop. I'm 99% sure who the culprit is...we'll see....LOL!!



Get the f****r Robin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> John,dont try to think,it will make your head hurt !
> i wonder if there is a way to tell apart the stihl ones ??



Yep,...they will have Stihl stamped on them, the presets that is.


----------



## diggers_dad

I see you down there, Jon. Did those bars ever make it to the left coast?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The presets know no gauge, they work on all gauges.The drive links are gauge specific.



So i can use oregon .050 presets on stihl .050 chain ??
only the picco is diff ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,dont try to think,it will make your head hurt !
> i wonder if there is a way to tell apart the stihl ones ??



I have some in plastic bags that say Stihl on them! 6 sets to a bag.Got 6 bags!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...they will have Stihl stamped on them, the presets that is.



The stihl picco presets i was sold as 3/8 lo pro dont say stihl on them ?
and they didnt fit !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> So i can use oregon .050 presets on stihl .050 chain ??
> only the picco is diff ?



You are not listening, Oregon and Stihl does not interchange no matter what size of chain....LOL
Oregon, Windsor and Carleton will interchange.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The stihl picco presets i was sold as 3/8 lo pro dont say stihl on them ?
> and they didnt fit !



They is not, no Stihl stamped then they not Stihl.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I have some in plastic bags that say Stihl on them! 6 sets to a bag.Got 6 bags!



John, I think I have a 14" picco and I know I have a 16" or two laying around. When you get ready, let me know what you need.



pioneerguy600 said:


> You are not listening, Oregon and Stihl does not interchange no matter what size of chain....LOL
> Oregon, Windsor and Carleton will interchange.



Yep, Stihl uses a proprietary design that does not play well with others. A SUPERIOR design, but nonetheless proprietary.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> John, I think I have a 14" picco and I know I have a 16" or two laying around. When you get ready, let me know what you need.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Stihl uses a proprietary design that does not play well with others. A SUPERIOR design, but nonetheless proprietary.



Yep+1
all my saws run Stihl chain, all 433' of it....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are not listening, Oregon and Stihl does not interchange no matter what size of chain....LOL
> Oregon, Windsor and Carleton will interchange.



 i cry when somebody treats me meen 





( that guy that sold me the stihl chains !! )


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John, I think I have a 14" picco and I know I have a 16" or two laying around. When you get ready, let me know what you need.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Stihl uses a proprietary design that does not play well with others. A SUPERIOR design, but nonetheless proprietary.



Thanks Marc! I may need a couple of them? LOL Stihl just has to be different!  :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> i cry when somebody treats me meen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( that guy that sold me the stihl chains !! )



You mean the guy who GAVE you the chains :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> i cry when somebody treats me meen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( that guy that sold me the stihl chains !! )



You keep messing with this Stihl stuff and you will learn....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> John, I think I have a 14" picco and I know I have a 16" or two laying around. When you get ready, let me know what you need.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Stihl uses a proprietary design that does not play well with others. A SUPERIOR design, but nonetheless proprietary.



And propriatory is why i DONT like stihl's !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> And propriatory is why i DONT like stihl's !!



They are just "SUPERIOR'.


----------



## jimdad07

We all know that Ron has a secret stash of Stihls he won't show us. Kind of like the guy down the road that dresses in womens' underwear when he thinks nobody can see him.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> We all know that Ron has a secret stash of Stihls he won't show us. Kind of like the guy down the road that dresses in womens' underwear when he thinks nobody can see him.



You are getting very close to bein meen....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> We all know that Ron has a secret stash of Stihls he won't show us. Kind of like the guy down the road that dresses in womens' underwear when he thinks nobody can see him.



:msp_scared: you been peeking at my undies ???????????????????


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> And propriatory is why i DONT like stihl's !!



But the SUPERIOR part is why you will some day learn to love them!:msp_wink:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> We all know that Ron has a secret stash of Stihls he won't show us. Kind of like the guy down the road that dresses in womens' underwear when he thinks nobody can see him.



One time i posted a pic of a saw on the deck railing,,in the background was the clothes line..
on it was the OL's pink panties and bra's !! 
didnt i get it over that !!

LOL !!


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> :msp_scared: you been peeking at my undies ???????????????????



No. But if he did I'll bet he'd like the aqua-marine blue ones the best. It's close to Makita blue.


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> But the SUPERIOR part is why you will some day learn to love them!:msp_wink:



I dont think you know me


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dont think you know me



Nope! He will learn LOL


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> :msp_scared: you been peeking at my undies ???????????????????



:msp_unsure:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I dont think you know me



Stubborn aint got nothing on Ron.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> :msp_unsure:



Guess I don't know you and Jacob as well as I thought? :hmm3grin2orange: Peeping Jim's and Jacob's :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Guess I don't know you and Jacob as well as I thought? :hmm3grin2orange: Peeping Jim's and Jacob's :msp_rolleyes:



I wouldn't say that I am some kind of a perv or anything like that, but I have been known to stare a little longer than is considered normal at times...you know, as long nobody sees the reflections off of the lenses...


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Stubborn aint got nothing on Ron.



Your almost as meen as Jerry !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Your almost as meen as Jerry !!



It's the key to survival around here sometimes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Your almost as meen as Jerry !!



He is gaining ground.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I wouldn't say that I am some kind of a perv or anything like that, but I have been known to stare a little longer than is considered normal at times...you know, as long nobody sees the reflections off of the lenses...



May depend on who and what your staring at :monkey: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> May depend on who and what your staring at :monkey: :hmm3grin2orange:



18 or 80, blind, crippled or crazy.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> 18 or 80, blind, crippled or crazy.



I noticed you don't say M or F :monkey: You go both ways? :msp_scared:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I noticed you don't say M or F :monkey: You go both ways? :msp_scared:



Easy...not into sausage parties:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I noticed you don't say M or F :monkey: You go both ways? :msp_scared:



You must have meant Monday or Friday.


----------



## tbone75

What happen to Ron? Can't understand why he isn't jumping on Jim too? After he was being meen to him! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Well guys, you have a good night.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What happen to Ron? Can't understand why he isn't jumping on Jim too? After he was being meen to him! :hmm3grin2orange:



Ron's tired..
he tried thinking..
stihl chains confusing..


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Ron's tired..
> he tried thinking..
> stihl chains confusing..



It's all good Ron, I have to take the advantage when possible, pretty hard to get one up on you on a normal day. Have good night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thank goodness it slowed down in here,...I was having a hard time keeping up posting in here and out in the forum+ answering PM`s....LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Well guys, you have a good night.



Nite Jim


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ron's tired..
> he tried thinking..
> stihl chains confusing..



You think your confused! LOL I am the one who don't know squat! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You think your confused! LOL I am the one who don't know squat! LOL



You will learn, "grasshopper".


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You will learn, "grasshopper".



In the past year I have learned a LOT!Thanks to all you guys  But still got a long ways to go! LOL About time to try and sleep? Took a pill for a change so I may get a little? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack up, night all.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> YThink??? 24 hrs is what it will take for me to sure...very limited access area....and very nosy neighbors.....again.. I am rather nonviolent.....by age not temperment...however you don't always get to pick....I'm not looking for a fight....he's 5-8 maybe 150lbs I'm 5-10 right around 200lbs and can certainly muster a bad attitude..actually have one right this minit.... but violence is not what I am looking for...that's way to easy........I'm way meener than that...worse than Ron to be sure if I've been scratched hard enough..



Got it Robin, I'll take care of it. 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/bX6BKxFkU78" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RandyMac

Well, I am back at work on my day off, seems one of the younger staff members had chest pains and went outta here on a stretcher.
I was 2 minutes away from hittin' the whiskey. Arrghh!!! could be a long night.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Well, I am back at work on my day off, seems one of the younger staff members had chest pains and went outta here on a stretcher.
> I was 2 minutes away from hittin' the whiskey. Arrghh!!! could be a long night.



Try to have a good night? You didn't get much sleep?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack up, night all.



Me too! Nite Jerry


----------



## RandyMac

I got 9 hours last night and an hour's nap this afternoon, I'm good.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> I dont think you know me



Just poking at the bear a little....it was really quiet around here! 



tbone75 said:


> You think your confused! LOL I am the one who don't know squat! LOL



Where does that put me? I'm still a couple of steps behind you!! I wish you'd do a degree wheel project. I learned a ton of stuff when you did your first port work. That degree wheel doesn't look all that bad. I just need to know how to predict what a particular change in intake or exhaust timing will make on the horsepower and torque. I know there's a book or two out there and I try to read some threads on here now and then.


----------



## ckelp

RandyMac said:


> I got 9 hours last night and an hour's nap this afternoon, I'm good.



and some "cough medicine" from the guy on the corner eh?

i understand working graveyard i remember only sleeping an hour and a half in almost two days...


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Got it Robin, I'll take care of it.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/bX6BKxFkU78" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




Heheheheheh!!!!!!:msp_wink:


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Well, I am back at work on my day off, seems one of the younger staff members had chest pains and went outta here on a stretcher.
> I was 2 minutes away from hittin' the whiskey. Arrghh!!! could be a long night.



LOL!! Just another confirmation of an old sayin....."He who hesitates is lost"!!! Talk to you in 3-4 hrs Randy, Have a good shift....at least it's not an FC night.....Just had to dewater and fill the stoves...in the minus numbers here tonight..now back to the covers....


----------



## RandyMac

Funny guy Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Funny guy Robin.


----------



## RandyMac

I lucked out, just got home, life is good.


----------



## Earl68754

Mac, don't get me wrong, just because 95% of PNW loggers are closet gays who secretly wish that they could wear pink helmets and peach colored chaps, it doesn't mean they're not nice people or anything... cough cough


----------



## dancan

2ºF ! Robin your cold has made it up here , glad it's just passin' through .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> ... Took a pill for a change so I may get a little? LOL



Little blue pill keepin' you from rolling out of the slug trap ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll

I just wonder how my last posts didn't attach here - but I have a clue......:msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll

dancan said:


> Little blue pill keepin' you from rolling out of the slug trap ? :hmm3grin2orange:



Mine are white, but I mostly avoid taking them anyway! :msp_wink:


----------



## dancan

John was told that these would help him with his stiffness problem .


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> I lucked out, just got home, life is good.



Exxcellent.....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 2ºF ! Robin your cold has made it up here , glad it's just passin' through .



I guess it is short lived.....was -2-3 when I was up irritating Randy earlier but now it's zoomed up to +10...odd???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its -18C here this morning and everything is covered with ice+ a bit of snow, too cold and messy to work on the exterior of the house.


----------



## tbone75

Pill seemed to work? Only got up once last night! Had to go get the stove fired up this morning!Didn't put no wood in when I got up? Its a bit cool in here LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its -18C here this morning and everything is covered with ice+ a bit of snow, too cold and messy to work on the exterior of the house.



Good day to play with the saws! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Overcast here and now at +14.......I going clean the cookstove chimney today..but can do that from the cellar...except I have to get on the roof to clean the last 12-16" but no biggie that part of the house is single story, 4 pitch and ladder lives on hangers just under the overhang, for this very purpose....The outside work takes about 10 start to finish.....cheep insurance...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Overcast here and now at +14.......I going clean the cookstove chimney today..but can do that from the cellar...except I have to get on the roof to clean the last 12-16" but no biggie that part of the house is single story, 4 pitch and ladder lives on hangers just under the overhang, for this very purpose....The outside work takes about 10 start to finish.....cheep insurance...



Sounds like your all set. LOL My stove pipe is a 30' piece of 7" well casing. LOL Easy to clean! Big hammer! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just checked the temp out there +14 here. To dang cold to suit me! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

YAY !! 
up to 14 deg here too !

was going to work on saws today,got two from cutomers in the shop.
probly take two hours of furnace running to get the shop comfortable,so i aint a gonna do it !
be 20 deg warmer tomorrow and then shop heats easy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Temp is on the rise here also, its now -11 and rising throught the day, might see -6 by evening. Going down to put the staging decks inside to melt the ice from them so that they will be good to work from tomorrow, forecast is for + temp.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Little blue pill keepin' you from rolling out of the slug trap ? :hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange: I have fell out of bed twice! But only when I take the little white ones. LOL Them blue ones don't make things stiff LOL They let me move a little. LOL I will say I don't hurt as bad with this memory foam so far?


----------



## tbone75

Right now I am sorting presets and straps :bang: If i knew what I was looking at it could help? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> I thot you may be doing something usefull today,,but i was wrong again
> 
> Sold this saw today,got $150 for it !
> was a super nice runner and hated to part with it,,but as they say,cash is KING



nice saw. got 4 or 5 of those except the previous generation (200 series). don't think i could even get close to getting what you got and definitely not giving them away. good on ya.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Right now I am sorting presets and straps :bang: If i knew what I was looking at it could help? :hmm3grin2orange:



You have your caliper? All the Stihl ones will have their name or mark on them, all the others will interchange. The 040`s are big enough to tell apart by their size, the 3/8" regular are much deeper or wider depending on how you look at them, I call the length along the rivet line and the width as how high it sits above the chain bar. The reg 3/8" are visibly higher than the 3/8" low pro or Picco ones. The .325`s are much smaller than the 3/8" ones, this you can measure to get started and it gets easier from there. The 1/4" will be the smallest and should be easily identified by sight. Good light and a magnifier is really helpful plus a lot of patience, put them in a good solid container that has a screw on lid so they don`t get spilled in the future, don`t put them in an open top sorting tray setup, they always get mixed up somehow. All the repair shops I worked around had the open top assortment trays and they were always a mess of dropped tiestraps and presets. Tobacco cannisters, the white plastic kind work really well and are easy to label with a black magic marker, once set up they should stay contamination free.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I have fell out of bed twice! But only when I take the little white ones. LOL Them blue ones don't make things stiff LOL They let me move a little. LOL I will say I don't hurt as bad with this memory foam so far?



I have some of that memory foam,i like it !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Right now I am sorting presets and straps :bang: If i knew what I was looking at it could help? :hmm3grin2orange:



On the presets the .050 and .058, and .063 the pins will be diff lengths.
Tho i do have some in a bag for reg chain marked for .050 OR .058
dont know if stihl does that too ??


----------



## tbone75

So far I am just fitting straps to presets. What a mess! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning fellas! 
slept in this morning.. again! :hmm3grin2orange:

Bought a new saw Pioneer 600 for 60 bucks, it runs but the paint is in pretty rough shape. No biggie, I love the looks of these 600's and always wanted one! It will look good sitting on the shelf next to the 400 Pioneer. 
Cant wait till Friday. A gal that iv been talking to for awhile are going out, planning on going to a concert, dinner, then back to my house 
Ya know what that means!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning fellas!
> slept in this morning.. again! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Bought a new saw Pioneer 600 for 60 bucks, it runs but the paint is in pretty rough shape. No biggie, I love the looks of these 600's and always wanted one! It will look good sitting on the shelf next to the 400 Pioneer.
> Cant wait till Friday. A gal that iv been talking to for awhile are going out, planning on going to a concert, dinner, then back to my house
> Ya know what that means!



It means don't let the little head lead the big head!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> It means don't let the little head lead the big head!!


Ahh it wont get to out of hand.


----------



## tbone75

I seem to have 3 different brands in here.And they don't interchange! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I seem to have 3 different brands in here.And they don't interchange! LOL



Sounds like a huge headache to me! 
Im gonna have to deal with all that soon, Im gonna have to start stocking up on chain.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sounds like a huge headache to me!
> Im gonna have to deal with all that soon, Im gonna have to start stocking up on chain.



:bang::bang::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> :bang::bang::hmm3grin2orange:



Hey john, if you had the choice of any 2 chainsaws you want in the world... or a night in bed with a beautiful women which would ya take?? 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey john, if you had the choice of any 2 chainsaws you want in the world... or a night in bed with a beautiful women which would ya take??
> :hmm3grin2orange:



SAWS!! Women are meen!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> SAWS!! Women are meen!



Uh-oh Did the wife beat you with a frying pan this morning?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Uh-oh Did the wife beat you with a frying pan this morning?



Nah LOL I got a good one!! But had several bad ones before!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Nah LOL I got a good one!! But had several bad ones before!!



I have as well! And im sure it wont be my last, but now I know the difference in them and can drop them like a hot cake before they get to attached! 
Time to get up and do something after all im the slug prince!


----------



## tbone75

Still sorting! LOL A bunch of this is Stihl I have found out. Going to a discount shop with the OL now.More sorting later. LOL


----------



## Jon1212

So I needed a bar for my Husky 261.99(261 with meteor flat top by atvguns, ported by mastermind) that I won on eBay for the Stumpy fundraiser.
Well our good friend Marc Arnold aka diggers_dad came through with not one, but two 18" bars, and loops of chain...........Thanks Marc.
Now one of them is a Husqvarna bar, and the other is Oregon branded.
View attachment 223662


This is how they were packaged inside the larger box....................LOL!!!!
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=223663&stc=1&d=1329161391


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Got a new project in, husky 140.. But was mad when I got it, box soiled in oil!  




Suppose to have weak spark? Just taking a guess but spark plug boot mighhtt help!


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> So I needed a bar for my Husky 261.99(261 with meteor flat top by atvguns, ported by mastermind) that I won on eBay for the Stumpy fundraiser.
> Well our good friend Marc Arnold aka diggers_dad came through with not one, but two 18" bars, and loops of chain...........Thanks Marc.
> Now one of them is a Husqvarna bar, and the other is Oregon branded.
> View attachment 223662
> 
> 
> This is how they were packaged inside the larger box....................LOL!!!!
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=223663&stc=1&d=1329161391



I forgot about the little note. :hmm3grin2orange: I'm glad they made it in good order and hope you get a lot of use out of them.


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> I forgot about the little note. :hmm3grin2orange: I'm glad they made it in good order and hope you get a lot of use out of them.



Yep Marc they arrived in great shape, and since you sent me two I guess I'll have to find another Husky.........hmmm.........maybe a 254?............LOL!!!

By the way did Mason ever get into that 2450?


P.S. Musky Husky scented rep sent............


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> Yep Marc they arrived in great shape, and since you sent me two I guess I'll have to find another Husky.........hmmm.........maybe a 254?............LOL!!!
> 
> By the way did Mason ever get into that 2450?
> 
> 
> P.S. Musky Husky scented rep sent............



He hasn't started on it yet. He wanted to get the little Homie running since it was "just his size". The 2450 is next on his list. Max is ready to lend a hand and I think Mason is going to let him help a little. 

Hopefully I'll feel a bit better soon and we con work on some saws. I'm getting behind....


----------



## tbone75

All the West Coasters OK out there? I heard you got shook up a little?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> He hasn't started on it yet. He wanted to get the little Homie running since it was "just his size". The 2450 is next on his list. Max is ready to lend a hand and I think Mason is going to let him help a little.
> 
> Hopefully I'll feel a bit better soon and we con work on some saws. I'm getting behind....



Your behind!! I am so far behind my it will be 3 years before I get caught up on saws! Could help if I quit buying them? :hmm3grin2orange: And then there is the honey do list! And then all my other projects! And????? " KING SLUG " at your service :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

My shopping trip goodies! 64.00 for all of this I didn't think was to bad? Cordless dremel thing with 2 lithium batteries,butterfly wrench,t-handle wrenches.I will be going back a lot! LOL The OL bought bed sheets and a quilt.Seems to be a better than average junk shop.A lot of fishing stuff too.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> My shopping trip goodies! 64.00 for all of this I didn't think was to bad? Cordless dremel thing with 2 lithium batteries,butterfly wrench,t-handle wrenches.I will be going back a lot! LOL The OL bought bed sheets and a quilt.Seems to be a better than average junk shop.A lot of fishing stuff too.



you got that at a flea market? good on ya.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

got my sears d49 running this weekend. that thing has an attitude for an old saw. happened to be running it after dark and the dang muffler got red hot, as in glowing. i shut it down real quicklike. since i never run saws after dark i didn't know if that's abnormal or not. gonna go back and check the carb settings again before i crank it up again. i had originally set them both at 1 turn out but gonna check nonetheless. checked the plug and its a nice light brown color. go figure. funny thing is its an 80cc with a 17" RN bar and 0.325 chain. methinks thats not anywhere near OE. anyone got any comments or suggestions? man, i like those old mag saws.


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> you got that at a flea market? good on ya.



Its a discount store of some sort? LOL My Brother told me about it a week or so ago.Just now got up there.Lots of Craftsman tools of all kinds.Seen lots of things I like! LOL The guy puts new stuff out almost every day.The OL lady got some name brand sheets and quilt CHEAP! 25.00 for a queen size quilt sheets were 9.00 for queen and 7.00 for full size. It will be very easy to get her to go again! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> It means don't let the little head lead the big head!!





ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ahh it wont get to out of hand.





tbone75 said:


> I seem to have 3 different brands in here...LOL




I'm not sure about you 2 , I hope you're talking about juggling screwdrivers and chainsaws .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm not sure about you 2 , I hope you're talking about juggling screwdrivers and chainsaws .



Want pics? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> I'm not sure about you 2 , I hope you're talking about juggling screwdrivers and chainsaws .



Im talking about this young lady..
View attachment 223721



Not sure what John is talking about?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im talking about this young lady..
> View attachment 223721
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what John is talking about?



Nice looking! But is she wide as a house? Or skinny as a rail? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Nice looking! But is she wide as a house? Or skinny as a rail? :hmm3grin2orange:



 
In between! 
Which is the way I like it!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> In between!
> Which is the way I like it!



Yep I agree with that! LOL Do chainsaws turn her on?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Great score on the shopping trip,John. Craftsman tools are good quality for the money. I still have and use the first set of wrenches I bought back in the early 60`s, a little clunky compared to the Snap On sets I bought later but at ten times the price.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep I agree with that! LOL Do chainsaws turn her on?



I have yet to meet one of them!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Great score on the shopping trip,John. Craftsman tools are good quality for the money. I still have and use the first set of wrenches I bought back in the early 60`s, a little clunky compared to the Snap On sets I bought later but at ten times the price.....LOL



Craftsman is ok.Nothing much beats Snap On tools!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have yet to meet one of them!!



I would be scared if I did meet one!


----------



## roncoinc

John,see if you can download this.
how to sharpen chains with a grinder and how to break and spin chains and good chain info.

MechanicalHarvesting_2005.pdf - DivShare

or anybody that wants some good stuff.
let me know if the link works,somebody.?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> John,see if you can download this.
> how to sharpen chains with a grinder and how to break and spin chains and good chain info.
> 
> MechanicalHarvesting_2005.pdf - DivShare
> 
> or anybody that wants some good stuff.
> let me know if the link works,somebody.?



The link worked fine, Ron. Thanks!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I would be scared if I did meet one!



My GF has her own,had it when i met her.  used it too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> My GF has her own,had it when i met her.  used it too.



She has one, can use one but does it turn her on??....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> She has one, can use one but does it turn her on??....LOL



Well they dont turn her OFF,so thats a good thing 
she says thing to me like,,
" are these saw parts in the dishwasher dirty or clean" if clean she takes them out.
" I need some more room on the counter to cook can i move this saw ? "
" can i open the door ? that exhaust smell is to strong "


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> The link worked fine, Ron. Thanks!



Good,it may help out John with all his chain confusion .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> Well they dont turn her OFF,so thats a good thing
> she says thing to me like,,
> " are these saw parts in the dishwasher dirty or clean" if clean she takes them out.
> " I need some more room on the counter to cook can i move this saw ? "
> " can i open the door ? that exhaust smell is to strong "



:msp_lol::msp_lol::msp_lol:


----------



## roncoinc

Waiting for a call from this guy,.
what is it ??
worth parting out ?

Chainsaw


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Waiting for a call from this guy,.
> what is it ??
> worth parting out ?
> 
> Chainsaw



Don`t know, the listing has been deleted.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t know, the listing has been deleted.



Well an old $20 stihl must be wanted.


----------



## roncoinc

http://nh.craigslist.org/tls/2849730185.html


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well an old $20 stihl must be wanted.



I got it downloading Ron!! Thanks! It has to help? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> http://nh.craigslist.org/tls/2849730185.html



Hell yes its worth 20 bucks! LOL I know some slug that would take it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I know you don't like them Stihls.But you should get it clean it up a bit and make a couple bucks on it?


----------



## tbone75

Got a box ready to go to Alpena! A surprise package! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Got a box ready to go to Alpena! A surprise package! LOL



Woo Hoo!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well they dont turn her OFF,so thats a good thing
> she says thing to me like,,
> " are these saw parts in the dishwasher dirty or clean" if clean she takes them out.
> " I need some more room on the counter to cook can i move this saw ? "
> " can i open the door ? that exhaust smell is to strong "



I thought I had it good? You Ron are the man !!  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hell yes its worth 20 bucks! LOL I know some slug that would take it! LOL



I see them sell for more than $300. on the Bay all the time.


----------



## oldmanriver

roncoinc said:


> Well they dont turn her OFF,so thats a good thing
> she says thing to me like,,
> " are these saw parts in the dishwasher dirty or clean" if clean she takes them out.
> " I need some more room on the counter to cook can i move this saw ? "
> " can i open the door ? that exhaust smell is to strong "



Mine says _"If you spend anymore time with that damn saw your gonna start sleeping with it!"_ 

She's a good one though... So I guess I'll keep her


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

oldmanriver said:


> Mine says _"If you spend anymore time with that damn saw your gonna start sleeping with it!"_
> 
> She's a good one though... So I guess I'll keep her


 
Hey Zane. 
Welcome to the fight thread. 
Ill be getting your new saw out tomorrow  
Stupid snow is holding me up!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see them sell for more than $300. on the Bay all the time.



What model is it ??


----------



## oldmanriver

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Zane.
> Welcome to the fight thread.
> Ill be getting your new saw out tomorrow
> Stupid snow is holding me up!



Hey Thanks for the welcome Jacob. 

I hear you on the snow, we didn't get very much down here but a little bit slows us down as well.

Look forward to getting her .... Still makes me feeling all warm, fuzzy and giddy inside!! Just cant shake it!!:hmm3grin2orange:

I'm really liking Arboristsite. Allot of good people on here and friendly too.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

oldmanriver said:


> Hey Thanks for the welcome Jacob.
> 
> I hear you on the snow, we didn't get very much down here but a little bit slows us down as well.
> 
> Look forward to getting her .... Still makes me feeling all warm, fuzzy and giddy inside!! Just cant shake it!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'm really liking Arboristsite. Allot of good people on here and friendly too.



There are some good people on here! 
I dont even know how long iv been here? Without looking at my join date of course. 

How much snow did ya get?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> What model is it ??



Looking at the pict from that angle it looks like a 038 , could be a AV, Super or Magnum.


----------



## oldmanriver

ChainsawmanXX said:


> There are some good people on here!
> I dont even know how long iv been here? Without looking at my join date of course.
> 
> How much snow did ya get?



Just enough to make everything a little messy. Probably about 1 1/2" not much.

You guys?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

oldmanriver said:


> Just enough to make everything a little messy. Probably about 1 1/2" not much.
> 
> You guys?



We got 3" 
but its suppose to be upper 40's tomorrow so its all gonna melt! :bang:


----------



## jimdad07

Just had a romantic evening in the shop working on saws with the OL, she on her's and me trying to keep sure she isn't selling any of mine. I am almost finished with Frankensaw, it has been put on the back burner a little lately. I spent most of the time out there cleaning all the saws I brought to the woods this weekend along with sharpening a bunch of chains. Ready for the coming weekend!


----------



## pioneerguy600

John must be sleeping, that`s what I am off to, night all.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Take a look at it guys! 
[video=youtube;UcTLJ692F70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcTLJ692F70&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to head for bed. You guys have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> John must be sleeping, that`s what I am off to, night all.



Nite Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

Yep the slug was sleeping.But now I am back up :bang: For how long ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

(Sounds of crickets chirping) 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Slug traps caught everyone ?
ZZZSlackerzzz !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Slug traps caught everyone ?
> ZZZSlackerzzz !



Pretty much.....zzzzz......zzzzz.....


Cleaned the cookstove chimney yesterday....and all the inner passageways in the stove itself....chimney wasn't bad at all but did have some cloggage in the inner passageways, on the stove itself, around the oven and controls...she was whistling right along last night....sweet little stove....rather a PITA to cut wood for, but it is started first in the season and is the last to go out in the spring....runs pretty much constantly and have never put more than 2 (real) cord through it in a season...and it heats the entire old part of the house (1 story, 24 X 36, 4 rooms and bath) plus it pulls a lot of cooking duty as it is right next to, and at the same level with the regular 36" kitchen gas range, it is set up so it more like one stove...works well...

Ryan II did NOT come through again with my new balance chain kit yesterday:bang::bang::bang: he has until noon today and back on the phone I'll be...he swore they would overnite it to me...grrrr this is getting tiresome...stupid Ryan I and II...probably get Ryan III on the phone this time....


----------



## little possum

Slacker reporting for duty.
50 degree high for the day. Blow heater will be on full blast at work for a while.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Pretty much.....zzzzz......zzzzz.....
> 
> 
> Cleaned the cookstove chimney yesterday....and all the inner passageways in the stove itself....chimney wasn't bad at all but did have some cloggage in the inner passageways, on the stove itself, around the oven and controls...she was whistling right along last night....sweet little stove....rather a PITA to cut wood for, but it is started first in the season and is the last to go out in the spring....runs pretty much constantly and have never put more than 2 (real) cord through it in a season...and it heats the entire old part of the house (1 story, 24 X 36, 4 rooms and bath) plus it pulls a lot of cooking duty as it is right next to, and at the same level with the regular 36" kitchen gas range, it is set up so it more like one stove...works well...
> 
> Ryan II did NOT come through again with my new balance chain kit yesterday:bang::bang::bang: he has until noon today and back on the phone I'll be...he swore they would overnite it to me...grrrr this is getting tiresome...stupid Ryan I and II...probably get Ryan III on the phone this time....



Old GF up in Garland ME. right on garland pond,parents farmhouse had one,loved that old cookstove.
her mom would bake fresh bread in it every morning,then the homemade jam with it and nice and warm next to it 
not to many still in use around here.


----------



## roncoinc

little possum said:


> Slacker reporting for duty.
> 50 degree high for the day. Blow heater will be on full blast at work for a while.



Durn ! thats what i keep the temp of the shop in when i'm there,50 is ok.


----------



## tbone75

Morning everyone.Got my stove cleaned out this morning.Its a little bit of a pain because it don't have a ash pan in it.You just got to let it burn down a little and dig out the ashes.Its starting to snow a little out there.They say it should turn to rain later today?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning everyone.Got my stove cleaned out this morning.Its a little bit of a pain because it don't have a ash pan in it.You just got to let it burn down a little and dig out the ashes.Its starting to snow a little out there.They say it should turn to rain later today?



Did you get that file downloaded ?
did you check it out ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Old GF up in Garland ME. right on garland pond,parents farmhouse had one,loved that old cookstove.
> her mom would bake fresh bread in it every morning,then the homemade jam with it and nice and warm next to it
> not to many still in use around here.



Well this one is not an old Atlantic, or Glenwood, etc. It's a modern one...a Jotul N.R. 404..bought it brand new at an old stove shop with all the acc. and manuals....wasn't looking for one really...my kitchen is not big enough for one of the larger traditional ones (though I would have really rather had one) anyway we were yd saleing one Sun and stopped at a stove barn, just to look and I saw this one...thought it was neat...but did not think about buying it untill I got home and started thinking that there was a buried metalbestos chimney in the wall of the kitchen that my father had a "T" in for an old oil end heater he had hooked to it for yrs. He had taken it out, plugged the "T" and sheetrocked the wall. The chimney was for the hot air furnace down cellar but that too, was discontinued. I went back to the stove shop...the guy had $850 on it...I offered $700 cash and we put it in the truck!! This stove is quite small...the top is 25" wide X 18" deep, two covers, side by each and a small oven but it really compliments the 36" gas range next to it. I have run it the last 6 yrs and love it.....the metalbestos, however, scares me so I keep it very clean...clean it every 4-6 weeks depending on what wood I am using. The wilted wood I cut last Aug doesn't generate creasote nearly as much as the stuff I sometimes buy from the neighbor, who buys it tree length in Jan-Feb fits and splits it 4' and stacks it until the following fall when he stove fits it with a sliding table rotary saw on his tractor and delivers it. My main heating stove is a secondary burn stove that burns the 95% or more of the smoke....I never clean that chimney...cleaned it with a brush the second fall and could see the brush marks 3 season later...no need to clean that one just wearing out the 8" X 12" flue.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Did you get that file downloaded ?
> did you check it out ?



Yes I did! That will help me out! Thanks a lot Ron!


----------



## tbone75

There is a hardware store not real far from me that sells all kinds of wood stoves to the amish around here.They have all kinds of oil lamps wood cook stoves and anything the amish use.Very neat place to visit.Don't think I ever bought anything there?Very pricey too! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Cleaned the shop chimney this morning before I went and did "Hoss"....then put a nice ash fire in it....took 15 mins...again I have all my chimneys set up so I can clean them from the bottom...don't have to go up on the roof...I always feel better when I know I have a nice clean chimney....learned from to many scary chimney fires in the past...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Cleaned the shop chimney this morning before I went and did "Hoss"....then put a nice ash fire in it....took 15 mins...again I have all my chimneys set up so I can clean them from the bottom...don't have to go up on the roof...I always feel better when I know I have a nice clean chimney....learned from to many scary chimney fires in the past...



I've never had a chimney fire and don't want one!! Seen to many people that have! I put mine 3' out from the house and just braced it to the house.Just a piece of 7" well casing so I feel fairly good about it.Plus I beat on it about once a month to clean it out LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well this one is not an old Atlantic, or Glenwood, etc. It's a modern one...a Jotul N.R. 404..bought it brand new at an old stove shop with all the acc. and manuals....wasn't looking for one really...my kitchen is not big enough for one of the larger traditional ones (though I would have really rather had one) anyway we were yd saleing one Sun and stopped at a stove barn, just to look and I saw this one...thought it was neat...but did not think about buying it untill I got home and started thinking that there was a buried metalbestos chimney in the wall of the kitchen that my father had a "T" in for an old oil end heater he had hooked to it for yrs. He had taken it out, plugged the "T" and sheetrocked the wall. The chimney was for the hot air furnace down cellar but that too, was discontinued. I went back to the stove shop...the guy had $850 on it...I offered $700 cash and we put it in the truck!! This stove is quite small...the top is 25" wide X 18" deep, two covers, side by each and a small oven but it really compliments the 36" gas range next to it. I have run it the last 6 yrs and love it.....the metalbestos, however, scares me so I keep it very clean...clean it every 4-6 weeks depending on what wood I am using. The wilted wood I cut last Aug doesn't generate creasote nearly as much as the stuff I sometimes buy from the neighbor, who buys it tree length in Jan-Feb fits and splits it 4' and stacks it until the following fall when he stove fits it with a sliding table rotary saw on his tractor and delivers it. My main heating stove is a secondary burn stove that burns the 95% or more of the smoke....I never clean that chimney...cleaned it with a brush the second fall and could see the brush marks 3 season later...no need to clean that one just wearing out the 8" X 12" flue.



How do you clean the metalbestos chimney ?
I have had mine since 1984 and have NEVER even put a rag down thru it.
whenever i change the stove pipe i put a light up through it and most of the inside is still shiny.
I do have a habit of burning it out at least once a week.
have never had a chimney fire.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

tbone75 said:


> Plus I beat on it about once a month to clean it out LOL



John says *sooo* much that is sig-worthy. Between his blue pills, yanking exercises, and cleaning practices... :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Back to sorting! LOL Seem to have a lot of presets with no straps?


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> John says *sooo* much that is sig-worthy. Between his blue pills, yanking exercises, and cleaning practices... :msp_scared:



Someones got to do it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Back to sorting! LOL Seem to have a lot of presets with no straps?



You can save the old straps if your carefull.

Randal !!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You can save the old straps if your carefull.
> 
> Randal !!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange: Me? careful?


----------



## tbone75

You read how I like to beat and yank things :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ron I may just send you all this odd ball chit I am sorting out :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I may just send you all this odd ball chit I am sorting out :hmm3grin2orange:



You want to be carefull what you part with.
So i dont have to send stuff back you need 

I use a hand held grinder to take the tops of the rivits off, rite down to the strap.
makes them easier to punch out and saves the strap to use again.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> How do you clean the metalbestos chimney ?
> I have had mine since 1984 and have NEVER even put a rag down thru it.
> whenever i change the stove pipe i put a light up through it and most of the inside is still shiny.
> I do have a habit of burning it out at least once a week.
> have never had a chimney fire.



Round 6" chimney brush on screw together fiberglass poles.. Burning it out once a week is good but I can't as there are to many right angles between the firebox and the verticle chimney both with the cookstove and the one at the shop. The one at the shop in on the outside of the building with a "T" at the base. I assume your is verticle from the stove right on up through the roof???


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You want to be carefull what you part with.
> So i dont have to send stuff back you need
> 
> I use a hand held grinder to take the tops of the rivits off, rite down to the strap.
> makes them easier to punch out and saves the strap to use again.




Ain't chu cheeeeep???? LOL I meen frugal....sorry...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You want to be carefull what you part with.
> So i dont have to send stuff back you need
> 
> I use a hand held grinder to take the tops of the rivits off, rite down to the strap.
> makes them easier to punch out and saves the strap to use again.



Not much odd ball stuff. I already split it with you.Bagged up and ready to go.The odd ball stuff is mainly big presets.Not to likely I will ever use them? LOL If this snow don't slow down or change to rain I may not go out today?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Round 6" chimney brush on screw together fiberglass poles.. Burning it out once a week is good but I can't as there are to many right angles between the firebox and the verticle chimney both with the cookstove and the one at the shop. The one at the shop in on the outside of the building with a "T" at the base. I assume your is verticle from the stove right on up through the roof???



One 90 deg out of the stove then straight up.
once in awhile i reach into the elbow and clean that out of all that drops down the chimney.
i should put a " T " in there to make it easier 
I was told not to use a metal brush on the SS,that it would scrtach and hold stuff.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not much odd ball stuff. I already split it with you.Bagged up and ready to go.The odd ball stuff is mainly big presets.Not to likely I will ever use them? LOL If this snow don't slow down or change to rain I may not go out today?



They could be anything.
404,,1/2" ,7/16",,harvester,whatever.
by measuring them maybe you can tell what they are from that download ?


----------



## roncoinc

Warmed up here.
got the furnace running in the shop.
going to go down and work on saws before i start leaving a slime trail !


----------



## tbone75

Here you go Ron.I still have lots left! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> They could be anything.
> 404,,1/2" ,7/16",,harvester,whatever.
> by measuring them maybe you can tell what they are from that download ?



Yep i read it.Just haven't checked them yet.Just can't see me ever needing anything that big?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Here you go Ron.I still have lots left! LOL



Oh my !!
looks good


----------



## roncoinc

Came in to look up a carb kit and found i dont have one 
ordered two so i would have a spare.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Came in to look up a carb kit and found i dont have one
> ordered two so i would have a spare.



Just back from the PO.Sent Ron and Marc something!


----------



## tbone75

Glad you said that Ron! I need carb kits too.Bought 10 last time! All gone? LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Just back from the PO.Sent Ron and Marc something!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Glad you said that Ron! I need carb kits too.Bought 10 last time! All gone? LOL



i go thru the walbro WAT kits like candy !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> i go thru the walbro WAT kits like candy !



Most of mine went in the whackers! LOL Can't remember what they were? WAT sounds right?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


>



I will get that mini-mac sent to you soon! Peg Leg :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I put a kit in the 350 Ron did for me.Now the coil is acting up! LOL Got one on the way for it! EDIT: Ron did a wonderful job on that one! That is one running little saw!! Thanks again Ron !!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I will get that mini-mac sent to you soon! Peg Leg :hmm3grin2orange:



Uh yeah, about that. I just got rid of an old Eager Possum, I saw a member post up a thread about needing a coil for one, well mine still had good spark so I sent him the whole saw. He wanted to pay me for shipping, but it was worth the cost of shipping to be rid of that little yellow demon.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Uh yeah, about that. I just got rid of an old Eager Possum, I saw a member post up a thread about needing a coil for one, well mine still had good spark so I sent him the whole saw. He wanted to pay me for shipping, but it was worth the cost of shipping to be rid of that little yellow demon.



OK your ready for the next one now!!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> OK your ready for the next one now!!



"Negative, Ghostrider..........the pattern is full"

_Top Gun_


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> "Negative, Ghostrider..........the pattern is full"
> 
> _Top Gun_



Sure OK :monkey:


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> "Negative, Ghostrider..........the pattern is full"
> 
> _Top Gun_



I'm not sure which one is more pathetic...you making the quote or me knowing what it meant.:msp_confused:


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> I'm not sure which one is more pathetic...you making the quote or me knowing what it meant.:msp_confused:



Pathetic? I don't think so, Pal. Iceman, Slider, Goose, and Maverick would be pissed you said this. As am I.........................


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Pathetic? I don't think so, Pal. Iceman, Slider, Goose, and Maverick would be pissed you said this. As am I.........................



:hmm3grin2orange::biggrinbounce2:oke::evilgrin:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas. Got some stuff accomplished today. 

Got the new rearend for my explorer. and got it fitted up into place, still have to hook up everything. 
Got the poulan pro that I got last week back together after porting it, I still need to open up the muffler and find out how to tune it? :jester:


----------



## tbone75

Just got home.Took the OL out for dinner.Went to a Steak house in a little town called Coshocton. I feel like that FAT SLUG looks! Darn good food! Plus she is happy!! :msp_smile:


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> I'm not sure which one is more pathetic...you making the quote or me knowing what it meant.:msp_confused:



"Talk to me Goose....Maverick, didn't your mother want you?...Your friend was magnificent...." I know that movie too...pretty sad.


----------



## Jon1212

jimdad07 said:


> "Talk to me Goose....Maverick, didn't your mother want you?...Your friend was magnificent...." I know that movie too...pretty sad.



"Slider......*sniff*...*sniff*........you stink"


----------



## tbone75

You guys are messed up! Can't remember the name of that one movie?Was it Behind The Green Door?  I know I am old!


----------



## tbone75

I feel like crap! This weather just plain sucks.May just go to bed so I can get back up in an hour or two! LOL Then stay up for an hour or two and go back to bed for an hour or two and!!!!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> You guys are messed up! Can't remember the name of that one movie?Was it Behind The Green Door?  I know I am old!



Isn't that with Jenna Jameson, or is it Marilyn Chambers?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Isn't that with Jenna Jameson, or is it Marilyn Chambers?



Linda Lovelace I think? Ask Ron he is old enough to know LOL


----------



## tbone75

No one around tonight? Now that I am back up again! :bang:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Maybe I should type you a lullaby?


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Maybe I should type you a lullaby?



:hmm3grin2orange: A pain pill that would let me sleep too would do it! Got a ballbat handy?


----------



## 8433jeff

Jon1212 said:


> Isn't that with Jenna Jameson, or is it Marilyn Chambers?



Jenna still had Granimals on when that movie was filmed with Marilyn, I believe, who was also the Ivory soap girl, 99 and 44/100ths pure. Keep track of your daughters.

I can't understand how I remember stuff like that. What did I have for lunch?


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> Jenna still had Granimals on when that movie was filmed with Marilyn, I believe, who was also the Ivory soap girl, 99 and 44/100ths pure. Keep track of your daughters.
> 
> I can't understand how I remember stuff like that. What did I have for lunch?



I only know the name of it.Never seen it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to try and sleep again? Nothing left to look at? LOL


----------



## dancan

Now that movie night with Linda , Marilyn and Jenna is over , it's time to get to work you ZZZSlackerzzz .


----------



## Cantdog

Called the suplier yesterday about the missing balance shaft sprocket.......got Rita on the phone this time...after she asked me all the same questions the both Ryan I and Ryan II asked she said, and I quote "Very sorry for delay...we ship you overnight...only be one...maybe two day:bang::bang::bang::deadhorse::deadhorse: ArrrrrrrrrrGGGGGGG!!!!!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> Called the suplier yesterday about the missing balance shaft sprocket.......got Rita on the phone this time...after she asked me all the same questions the both Ryan I and Ryan II asked she said, and I quote "Very sorry for delay...we ship you overnight...only be one...maybe two day:bang::bang::bang::deadhorse::deadhorse: ArrrrrrrrrrGGGGGGG!!!!!!



See? You should have made it into a lawn ornament.

That car owes you it's life after this effort!


----------



## diggers_dad

Wow, you guys REALLY got off topic with that line of B.S. I thought we were here to talk about chainsaws. 

Now, chisel chain or semi? 

Skip or semi skip? 

I heard Husky was going to start using Flippy caps....

Stihl rules!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Wow, you guys REALLY got off topic with that line of B.S. I thought we were here to talk about chainsaws.
> 
> Now, chisel chain or semi?
> 
> Skip or semi skip?
> 
> I heard Husky was going to start using Flippy caps....
> 
> Stihl rules!



Yep ! Way off track last night! I only have 2 saws with flippy caps.Haven't used either one of them yet LOL


----------



## tbone75

Good news ! I got 2 more HUSKYS !! 455 parts saw and a 359 to fix up!


----------



## ECHO-Echo-echo

Wouldn't have a Husky.....Dulmar is PRO saw. Te..he.he....LOL


----------



## tbone75

ECHO-Echo-echo said:


> Wouldn't have a Husky.....Dulmar is PRO saw. Te..he.he....LOL



I agree with the Dolmars! But I like them all but a mini-mac ! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of slackers! No one around last night or today to amount to much? You guys act like you have a life outside of AS :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Dang you bunch of slackers!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Good news ! I got 2 more HUSKYS !! 455 parts saw and a 359 to fix up!



Wow I can smell that Husky stench way up here.


----------



## tbone75

Poor Robin should be about ready to torch that SUUB LOL But I know he won't LOL He just don't give up! Hope he caught that thief?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Wow I can smell that Husky stench way up here.



They smell good don't they!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Scott! Got anything to trade me for this TS350? No spark LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I gotta work on a saw outside today 

Aint gonna bring thet stinky steel inta the shop !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Putting a quick muffler mod on a saw today. 
Got a homelite super 2 running for a neighbor, carb cleaned and tuned. 
Just about done putting the rearend back in. Got the rotors turned, new brake shoes, and new shock abs.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Gonna be leaving out sunday, have to pick up a small shipment south of st. Louis. Then a couple other shipments going up to washington state.


----------



## greendohn

busted up the bar tip on my brushin' saw yesterday. 30 clams for a new 12" oregon bar OUCH !! stealership said he could order a cheaper bar for me. i figure with as much as i use it i might as well put a good bar on it. i didn't even look around for a cheaper bar, i'm a fan of the shop local routine and the ol' boy has always given me good service, plus i beat him out of a new Jonsered hat. now if i could avoid slammin' the new bar into limbs i might be able to get some service out of it.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> I gotta work on a saw outside today
> 
> Aint gonna bring thet stinky steel inta the shop !!



What model did you determine it was, Ron?


----------



## jimdad07

A buddy of mine is taking me to where he cuts to go after some big spruces and hemlocks for my new shop:msp_thumbsup:. I'm gettin all hot and bothered for a new shop.


----------



## tbone75

The new addition to my herd LOL Nice shape just needs a top end.Looks like the tank may have been replaced?Different color? Got a 20" B&C with it.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> The new addition to my herd LOL Nice shape just needs a top end.Looks like the tank may have been replaced?Different color? Got a 20" B&C with it.



I can't seem to find a vomiting smiley anywhere...


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> The new addition to my herd LOL Nice shape just needs a top end.Looks like the tank may have been replaced?Different color? Got a 20" B&C with it.



"...just needs a top end." Isn't that another way of saying "I have a new door stop"? Keep the bar and chain and toss the rest of that stinky thing. I can smell it from here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The new addition to my herd LOL Nice shape just needs a top end.Looks like the tank may have been replaced?Different color? Got a 20" B&C with it.



That is one Husky that I did a really big rebuild on, it made a very good saw once I tracked down and repaired all the problems it had wrong with it.


----------



## tbone75

Ron may like it? :msp_confused:


----------



## jimdad07

:msp_confused:


pioneerguy600 said:


> That is one Husky that I did a really big rebuild on, it made a very good saw once I tracked down and repaired all the problems it had wrong with it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is one Husky that I did a really big rebuild on, it made a very good saw once I tracked down and repaired all the problems it had wrong with it.



I read about junk carbs on some.can't see what carb is on it yet? My Uncle has one he has had for a long time.I got to use it a little a few years ago.I liked it!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> :msp_confused:



:msp_thumbsup: :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

I did do a little to the Monster 064 today! Put new dogs on it and a nice used clutch cover! Looks much better now! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Is there a Stihl that looks bad???


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Is there a Stihl that looks bad???



Ask Ron :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I may have did a silly thing today? Sold my 046 to my Nephew! He bugged me one to many times LOL But with the 064 I won't likely use it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> :msp_confused:



It was a challenge, I knew the owner of the local shop that sold the saw when it was new. The saw had issues from the day it was sold, it was back for a reoccuring problem that never seemed to be diagnosed or fixed. It got passed around from dealer to dealer, then one repair shop to another and still no one figured it out till it came back to Danny, he was sick and tired of seeing it so he asked me to see if I could fix it. He figured that if I could not find the problem and fix it then the saw was doomed to become a parts donor saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Is there a Stihl that looks bad???



No way!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Is there a Stihl that looks bad???



Yep there is! 015 and 020s are ugly I think


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep there is! 015 and 020s are ugly I think



Naw,...jost look like boxers or bulldogs,..cute.


----------



## tbone75

The one good thing about selling a saw to my Nephew is I will likely get it back LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The one good thing about selling a saw to my Nephew is I will likely get it back LOL



Broken.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Broken.



Yep :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Anyone happen to know if a 2159 P&C will work on a 359 Husky?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The new addition to my herd LOL Nice shape just needs a top end.Looks like the tank may have been replaced?Different color? Got a 20" B&C with it.



That's a nice looking 359 there John........I did one for a friend just after Jerry did Dans...same deal the original owner ran it for two thre yrs then it started acting up..he took it to 3 different saw shops to the tune of $125 each and didn't help it one bit. He brought it to me to try and fix...I said "Sure i know just what the problem is" After reading Jerrys posts and a few other guys posts and talking to Bob (Spike60 who is a Jred/Husky dealer) I had it easy (thanks to all those guys) and just updated everything right from the cyl to the air filter connection and tossed the "CAT" muffler...replaced it with a OEM non cat from Baileys...the thing purred like a kitten. Ran out real strong and spooled up instantly...They seem to have a bad rep on here..but I called it a pretty light, fast saw for a stocker. I really wanted to port it but but the guy just wanted it to run right....he was/stihl is happy as can be with it.


----------



## sefh3

Ya you'll get it back. Uncle John, I forgot to mix the oil in this and now it won't pull over. I tried fixing it and well here it is in a box!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Yep there is! 015 and 020s are ugly I think



Just a box of torque. They handle their own rather nicely...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That's a nice looking 359 there John........I did one for a friend just after Jerry did Dans...same deal the original owner ran it for two thre yrs then it started acting up..he took it to 3 different saw shops to the tune of $125 each and didn't help it one bit. He brought it to me to try and fix...I said "Sure i know just what the problem is" After reading Jerrys posts and a few other guys posts and talking to Bob (Spike60 who is a Jred/Husky dealer) I had it easy (thanks to all those guys) and just updated everything right from the cyl to the air filter connection and tossed the "CAT" muffler...replaced it with a OEM non cat from Baileys...the thing purred like a kitten. Ran out real strong and spooled up instantly...They seem to have a bad rep on here..but I called it a pretty light, fast saw for a stocker. I really wanted to port it but but the guy just wanted it to run right....he was/stihl is happy as can be with it.



Sounds great Robin! Its not very heavy at all! Should make a nice saw! And I know where to look for help! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Just a box of torque. They handle their own rather nicely...



Maybe? But there Stihl ugly!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Maybe? But there Stihl ugly!



Says the guy with the pile of yellow demon saws, and a shelf full of Wild Thing's


----------



## tbone75

I will have to try a little porting on the 359. I bet it will be a real fun saw! I also want to port the 365! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Says the guy with the pile of yellow demon saws, and a shelf full of Wild Thing's



Not any more! Sent the yellow demons to Mrs Jim and the wild thingies to Marc :hmm3grin2orange: Well almost I still have one of each :msp_confused:


----------



## Cantdog

Got a new job for you guys when you're UP to it!!!! Hope this works...hit the bottom link!!






Date: Tue, 14 Feb 2012 07:23:49 -0800
From: [email protected]
Subject: light bulb changer
To: [email protected]


Not me; 



Subject: FW: Light bulb changer 




He totally doesn't get paid enough! I broke out in a sweat watching this! 
Hang on to your lunch while watching this.... 
Yikes!!! I wonder what they pay this guy per hour. 
1768 feet straight up ... wait until you see this! 
It is incredible what people do for a living!!!!!!!!!! 
Just wait for the cartoon intro to finish, then hold on to your seat. 
www.liveleak.com/e/07b_1284580365

=


----------



## tbone75

Hey Peg Leg! A Wildthing is Cool looking! I don't know about you west coasters? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> Got a new job for you guys when you're UP to it!!!! Hope this works...hit the bottom link!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date: Tue, 14 Feb 2012 07:23:49 -0800
> From: [email protected]
> Subject: light bulb changer
> To: [email protected]
> 
> 
> Not me;
> 
> 
> 
> Subject: FW: Light bulb changer
> 
> 
> 
> www.liveleak.com/e/07b_1284580365
> 
> =



Wow, those guys are NUTS! I'd rather fix a Saab than do that. :surrender:

Thanks for sharing that. Always interesting to see how it is done.


----------



## Cantdog

Mill_wannabe said:


> Wow, those guys are NUTS! I'd rather fix a Saab than do that. :surrender:
> 
> Thanks for sharing that. Always interesting to see how it is done.



LOL me too!!!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Is there a Stihl that looks bad???



Is there one that dont ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The new addition to my herd LOL Nice shape just needs a top end.Looks like the tank may have been replaced?Different color? Got a 20" B&C with it.



NICE score John !!
AM top end and port it


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Got a new job for you guys when you're UP to it!!!! Hope this works...hit the bottom link!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date: Tue, 14 Feb 2012 07:23:49 -0800
> From: [email protected]
> Subject: light bulb changer
> To: [email protected]
> 
> 
> Not me;
> 
> 
> 
> Subject: FW: Light bulb changer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He totally doesn't get paid enough! I broke out in a sweat watching this!
> Hang on to your lunch while watching this....
> Yikes!!! I wonder what they pay this guy per hour.
> 1768 feet straight up ... wait until you see this!
> It is incredible what people do for a living!!!!!!!!!!
> Just wait for the cartoon intro to finish, then hold on to your seat.
> www.liveleak.com/e/07b_1284580365
> 
> =



Crap! I can't watch it! But I have seen things like that on TV. I couldn't do it for any amount of money! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NICE score John !!
> AM top end and port it



Ron you happen to know if a 2159 top end will work on it?


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah Sorry John...I realized just as I posted that you would not be able to see it...Recapp for you... 168FT free climb (no safty lines except when resting) after the elevator stopped at 1600, to the top of the mast, to change a light bulb with thunder storms nearby all caught with a helmet cam!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Ron you happen to know if a 2159 top end will work on it?



Yes I believe it will...


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Hey Peg Leg! A Wildthing is Cool looking! I don't know about you west coasters? :hmm3grin2orange:



Dude, seriously? You live in Ohio, not exactly the hotbed for what's cool, or cool looking.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will have to try a little porting on the 359. I bet it will be a real fun saw! I also want to port the 365! LOL



Do you remember all the stuff i posted in this thread of the 365 i ported ??
pictures and arrows pointing and explanations and everything ??
Nope,probly napping at the time


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Do you remember all the stuff i posted in this thread of the 365 i ported ??
> pictures and arrows pointing and explanations and everything ??
> Nope,probly napping at the time



Yep I remember LOL I will go back and find it all too!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> That's a nice looking 359 there John........I did one for a friend just after Jerry did Dans...same deal the original owner ran it for two thre yrs then it started acting up..he took it to 3 different saw shops to the tune of $125 each and didn't help it one bit. He brought it to me to try and fix...I said "Sure i know just what the problem is" After reading Jerrys posts and a few other guys posts and talking to Bob (Spike60 who is a Jred/Husky dealer) I had it easy (thanks to all those guys) and just updated everything right from the cyl to the air filter connection and tossed the "CAT" muffler...replaced it with a OEM non cat from Baileys...the thing purred like a kitten. Ran out real strong and spooled up instantly...They seem to have a bad rep on here..but I called it a pretty light, fast saw for a stocker. I really wanted to port it but but the guy just wanted it to run right....he was/stihl is happy as can be with it.



Yup,that walbro carb had a problem,but i know how to fix it 
the clamp needs replacement too tho.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Dude, seriously? You live in Ohio, not exactly the hotbed for what's cool, or cool looking.



I will admit Ohio is not the coolest state to live in LOL But its much more normal around here! :hmm3grin2orange: There are some strange things out on the west coast! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,that walbro carb had a problem,but i know how to fix it
> the clamp needs replacement too tho.



I seen that plastic clamp on there.That has to go! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you happen to know if a 2159 top end will work on it?



Dunno


----------



## tbone75

Can't see what carb is on it till I tear it down.Its a e-tec so the muffler has to go or be gutted LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dunno



Just had someone tell me the part numbers are the same.So I better grab it! Good price on it!


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,,it got cold outside so i brot it into the shop..
man i HATE these things !! :msp_mad:







anybody know what carb replaces that drunken stihl engineering intelli/stupidity carb thats on it as a direct replacement ??
Owner sez he has had problems since he bot it new,typical stihl 
runs,dies, re starts sometimes then dies,sometimes runs awhile ,etc..
another lemming caught up in running with the rest..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Can't see what carb is on it till I tear it down.Its a e-tec so the muffler has to go or be gutted LOL



Gut the muffler and i got a carb.
i know how to fix the bad ones 
if it's the walbro.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Gut the muffler and i got a carb.
> i know how to fix the bad ones
> if it's the walbro.



Great! I will see what carb is on it in a bit.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I will admit Ohio is not the coolest state to live in LOL But its much more normal around here! :hmm3grin2orange: There are some strange things out on the west coast! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah like that guy who released all of those Wild animals, and then shot himself........oh wait that was in Ohio.

Or the guy eating at a Wendy's who took out all of the windows with a hammer......yep, Ohio.


----------



## tbone75

Ron did you see the pic of my new Craftsman cordless dremel thing? Lithium battery powered.Be a very nice one to take to the woods! Maybe? Its only got one speed 22,000.Didn't see that when I bought it :bang:


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,it got cold outside so i brot it into the shop..
> man i HATE these things !! :msp_mad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody know what carb replaces that drunken stihl engineering intelli/stupidity carb thats on it as a direct replacement ??
> Owner sez he has had problems since he bot it new,typical stihl
> runs,dies, re starts sometimes then dies,sometimes runs awhile ,etc..
> another lemming caught up in running with the rest..



IIRC you can stick a walbro WT194 on it. If you do that, the air filter needs to be changed too.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah like that guy who released all of those Wild animals, and then shot himself........oh wait that was in Ohio.
> 
> Or the guy eating at a Wendy's who took out all of the windows with a hammer......yep, Ohio.



:hmm3grin2orange: Guess he didn't like the food? The guy with the animals I knew! He was a bit off? At one time he had a Harley dealership and raced boats.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,it got cold outside so i brot it into the shop..
> man i HATE these things !! :msp_mad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody know what carb replaces that drunken stihl engineering intelli/stupidity carb thats on it as a direct replacement ??
> Owner sez he has had problems since he bot it new,typical stihl
> runs,dies, re starts sometimes then dies,sometimes runs awhile ,etc..
> another lemming caught up in running with the rest..



2 cans of deodorizer enough?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> IIRC you can stick a walbro WT194 on it. If you do that, the air filter needs to be changed too.



Oh,,so now another diff air filter ??
from what ??
cant stihl do anything right ??


----------



## tbone75

The 359 has a HDA 199A carb?


----------



## tbone75

This is a bit ugly! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This is a bit ugly! LOL



OH !! thats ugly..
not fault of the carb tho.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH !! thats ugly..
> not fault of the carb tho.



Now to find out what happen? The intake boot was not very tight? Stupid plastic clamp!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Damnit guys... Keep feeding my CAD
Got 2 new saws today.. well 2 saws and a bunch of parts. 
Pictures to follow.


----------



## jimdad07

Here's my first saw video so to speak, this is the old 120si in the log pile. Not as impressive as Randy's video but the saw is strong. It's frozen maple and yellow birch. Not really pushing on the saw and using semi-chisel. The second cut on the maple was in a good knot.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Here's my first saw video so to speak, this is the old 120si in the log pile. Not as impressive as Randy's video but the saw is strong. It's frozen maple and yellow birch. Not really pushing on the saw and using semi-chisel. The second cut on the maple was in a good knot.



HEY! Take it easy on my saw! :msp_mad: :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> HEY! Take it easy on my saw! :msp_mad: :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



The narcissist in me really likes your take on my saw:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> The narcissist in me really likes your take on my saw:hmm3grin2orange:



For a saw almost as old as you are it does well.
now if YOU can last as long as the saw !!


----------



## tbone75

Them aint logs? Them is twigs! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Now to find out what happen? The intake boot was not very tight? Stupid plastic clamp!



easy fix..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> easy fix..



Already got a couple good clamps!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> The new addition to my herd LOL Nice shape just needs a top end.Looks like the tank may have been replaced?Different color? Got a 20" B&C with it.



Typical huskys. 
Them 350 style saws ALWAYS have diffrent colored tanks. 
Just like that 350 I sent you, the gas tank was a dark orange.. but the rest was real light. 






024, tore down. 
Chipped piston right on the exhaust port. 
but has brand new rings. besides that the rest looks pretty good. 





ms200 runs pretty good, strong compression. Still gonna tear it down and check the piston guy left the muffler off. Plan on getting a top handle and putting it on there. 

Got some P&C for smaller stihl saws. But still gonna need a piston for the 024 

Got a 150 homie parts saw. 
and alot of smaller poulan parts


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> easy fix..



Use a "Stihl" part.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I ventured "out" tonight...
why i dont know.... ??
man are there some ignorant/stupid people out there !!
it's no wonder this thread draws people of above normal intallect.
( except for the steel lovers ) 
I dont know how Jerry does it !!
oopsss,,,,,forgot ,,he LIKES steels so his head aint right anyway !! LOL !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Typical huskys.
> Them 350 style saws ALWAYS have diffrent colored tanks.
> Just like that 350 I sent you, the gas tank was a dark orange.. but the rest was real light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 024, tore down.
> Chipped piston right on the exhaust port.
> but has brand new rings. besides that the rest looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms200 runs pretty good, strong compression. Still gonna tear it down and check the piston guy left the muffler off. Plan on getting a top handle and putting it on there.
> 
> Got some P&C for smaller stihl saws. But still gonna need a piston for the 024
> 
> Got a 150 homie parts saw.
> and alot of smaller poulan parts



Typical steels,,all beet to hell and worn out..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Use a "Stihl" part.....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: Yep !


----------



## tbone75

I just added to the ugly stihl list! That 200 is ugly :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Typical steels,,all beet to hell and worn out..


 Thats cause huskys wont take the "Beat to hell and being worn out" :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



tbone75 said:


> I just added to the ugly stihl list! That 200 is ugly :hmm3grin2orange:



After I get the top handle put on it and get her cleaned up it will look good


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,it got cold outside so i brot it into the shop..
> man i HATE these things !! :msp_mad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody know what carb replaces that drunken stihl engineering intelli/stupidity carb thats on it as a direct replacement ??
> Owner sez he has had problems since he bot it new,typical stihl
> runs,dies, re starts sometimes then dies,sometimes runs awhile ,etc..
> another lemming caught up in running with the rest..



Walbro WT-194, fully adjustable, two screws,L&H.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> Got a new job for you guys when you're UP to it!!!! Hope this works...hit the bottom link!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date: Tue, 14 Feb 2012 07:23:49 -0800
> From: [email protected]
> Subject: light bulb changer
> To: [email protected]
> 
> 
> Not me;
> 
> 
> 
> Subject: FW: Light bulb changer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He totally doesn't get paid enough! I broke out in a sweat watching this!
> Hang on to your lunch while watching this....
> Yikes!!! I wonder what they pay this guy per hour.
> 1768 feet straight up ... wait until you see this!
> It is incredible what people do for a living!!!!!!!!!!
> Just wait for the cartoon intro to finish, then hold on to your seat.
> www.liveleak.com/e/07b_1284580365
> 
> =





Wow!!! 
Unreal, I put this on my facebook! 
I have no problem with heights when im topping out a tree (50-60ft in the air) But this made me queezy! haha


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Gut the muffler and i got a carb.
> i know how to fix the bad ones
> if it's the walbro.



On that saw you want to put the Zama C3-EL42 carb on it, its a direct replacement carb that does not have the troublesome accelerator in it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Got together the rear end on my explorer tonight. 
runs and drives good... 
But after driving around alittle the Drive started to go out.. so I pulled it over in a parking lot. 
It will drive in 2nd gear.. but wont go anywhere in Drive. 
It seems like it wants to go somewhere cause it will pull ahead alittle when you accelerate. But wont go much anywhere. 
What do you guys think? Clutch???


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was a challenge, I knew the owner of the local shop that sold the saw when it was new. The saw had issues from the day it was sold, it was back for a reoccuring problem that never seemed to be diagnosed or fixed. I got passed around from dealer to dealer, then one repair shop to another and still no one figured it out till it came back to Danny, he was sick and tired of seeing it so he asked me to see if I could fix it. He figured that if I could not find the problem and fix it then the saw was doomed to become a parts donor saw.





Cantdog said:


> That's a nice looking 359 there John........I did one for a friend just after Jerry did Dans.......he was/stihl is happy as can be with it.





Just to clear the air , I'm not that Danny .

Husky's are better than Stihl , just like banjos are better than guitars , because they burn longer .


----------



## jimdad07

That's a good looking Stihl you have there Ron, I would almost say it was cleaned with a loving touch, by a saw guy who truly loves them.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Got together the rear end on my explorer tonight.
> runs and drives good...
> But after driving around alittle the Drive started to go out.. so I pulled it over in a parking lot.
> It will drive in 2nd gear.. but wont go anywhere in Drive.
> It seems like it wants to go somewhere cause it will pull ahead alittle when you accelerate. But wont go much anywhere.
> What do you guys think? Clutch???



Auto or standard? Trans could be low on fluid if its an auto or burnt up.Clutch if its standard?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Auto or standard? Trans could be low on fluid if its an auto or burnt up.Clutch if its standard?



Its an auto 
Oil looked good, and not burnt. 
And the oil was actually alittle over the limit... But was not red? like regular tranny fluid.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Its an auto
> Oil looked good, and not burnt.
> And the oil was actually alittle over the limit... But was not red? like regular tranny fluid.



Jerry may be able to tell you better than me? But sounds like you lost drive gear.Band, clutch pack something like that? Unless its got some kind of electronic stuff on it?


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Its an auto
> Oil looked good, and not burnt.
> And the oil was actually alittle over the limit... But was not red? like regular tranny fluid.



My last Chev had a problem like that and a tranny flush took care of it. Might be all it is.


----------



## tbone75

Got the P&C bought for the 359! Won't take much to put it back together! No very dirty either!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Thanks guys  
Ill look into it tomorrow or sometime.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Got a new job for you guys when you're UP to it!!!! Hope this works...hit the bottom link!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date: Tue, 14 Feb 2012 07:23:49 -0800
> From: [email protected]
> Subject: light bulb changer
> To: [email protected]
> 
> 
> Not me;
> 
> 
> 
> Subject: FW: Light bulb changer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He totally doesn't get paid enough! I broke out in a sweat watching this!
> Hang on to your lunch while watching this....
> Yikes!!! I wonder what they pay this guy per hour.
> 1768 feet straight up ... wait until you see this!
> It is incredible what people do for a living!!!!!!!!!!
> Just wait for the cartoon intro to finish, then hold on to your seat.
> www.liveleak.com/e/07b_1284580365
> 
> =



That used to be my job,..well actually we put them up and I caught the pole that was helicoptered into place, then dropped in the connector bolts and torqued them down. The view is incredible from up there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The 359 has a HDA 199A carb?



Thjat`s the problematic one!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That used to be my job,..well actually we put them up and I caught the pole that was helicoptered into place, then dropped in the connector bolts and torqued them down. The view is incredible from up there.



NUTS! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thjat`s the problematic one!!



Just have to let Ron fix that sucker! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

I could not imagine being up that high. I have climbed quite a few silos and those bother me quite a bit, could not imagine those towers swaying by the time you get to the top.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> NUTS! :hmm3grin2orange:



I could see Sheet harbor from Fairview Hill in Halifax.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I could not imagine being up that high. I have climbed quite a few silos and those bother me quite a bit, could not imagine those towers swaying by the time you get to the top.



It does not bother me as long as it feels soild.


----------



## tbone75

I helped put up the old TV towers when I was about 17. 110' was the highest I was ever on.That dang thing would sway back and forth 6' or more! Can't say I liked it much LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could see Sheet harbor from Fairview Hill in Halifax.



Nice view! BUT!! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I helped put up the old TV towers when I was about 17. 110' was the highest I was ever on.That dang thing would sway back and forth 6' or more! Can't say I liked it much LOL



The swaying does not bother me much but it has to feel solid under my feet. I snapped a unirung off at 400' on a new tower on the first climb while it was being erected.That brought that job to a screeching halt, me too.....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I helped put up the old TV towers when I was about 17. 110' was the highest I was ever on.That dang thing would sway back and forth 6' or more! Can't say I liked it much LOL



:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nice view! BUT!! :msp_scared:



Yep,..that`s all that was nice about tower erection jobs, shure hard on the legs though.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The swaying does not bother me much but it has to feel solid under my feet. I snapped a unirung off at 400' on a new tower on the first climb while it was beiong erected.That brought that job to a screeching halt, me too.....LOL



I would hope it stopped! Chit!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..that`s all that was nice about tower erection jobs, shure hard on the legs though.



Yes after a while up there my legs would get shakey! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

hey John. 
I talked to that guy that had that ms180 
said he wouldnt part with it cause its his parts saw :bang:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> hey John.
> I talked to that guy that had that ms180
> said he wouldnt part with it cause its his parts saw :bang:



Thanks for trying Jacob


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Thanks for trying Jacob



Anytime John


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anytime John



Did you get that husky jug put on yet?


----------



## tbone75

Got a Jerry question. If you happen to be at your stihl dealer could you ask him what the rear handle cost for a MS211? And the top cover? No hurry at all! If I get that piston from the ebay guy I will need a handle and cover to finish it. And then I will have 2 one slightly used and one new!


----------



## tbone75

Got a box full of ms170/180/210 parts today from Bryce .He had them to me in 4 days! I think a 200.00 order helped LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Did you get that husky jug put on yet?



I did, all new fuel lines. 
Still needing to find the rest of the 350 parts... thinking I just need to buy a 350 parts saw on evilbay.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a Jerry question. If you happen to be at your stihl dealer could you ask him what the rear handle cost for a MS211? And the top cover? No hurry at all! If I get that piston from the ebay guy I will need a handle and cover to finish it. And then I will have 2 one slightly used and one new!



Will do.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Just to clear the air , I'm not that Danny .
> 
> Husky's are better than Stihl , just like banjos are better than guitars , because they burn longer .




Sorry..........LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I did, all new fuel lines.
> Still needing to find the rest of the 350 parts... thinking I just need to buy a 350 parts saw on evilbay.



You try sawgrage?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Will do.:msp_thumbup:



Thanks Jerry.I heard they are pricey? Just hope not to pricey! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time for me to hit the bed.Took my sleeping pill and can barely type  You all take care!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a Jerry question. If you happen to be at your stihl dealer could you ask him what the rear handle cost for a MS211? And the top cover? No hurry at all! If I get that piston from the ebay guy I will need a handle and cover to finish it. And then I will have 2 one slightly used and one new!



I just looked them up on my source and there are 2 different parts numbers for each part you need. Can you take a close look at your handle and top cover, there should be a number cast into them somewhere.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just looked them up on my source and there are 2 different parts numbers for each part you need. Can you take a close look at your handle and top cover, there should be a number cast into them somewhere.



I will check them out tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will check them out tomorrow and let you know.



I will check with you tomorrow night.


----------



## sefh3

I have a hard time getting 20 ft on a ladder let along going that high up. That's just insane.


----------



## jimdad07

Been doing a little reading outside of our thread tonight. I am very surprised that BS posted that video on here showing how close he came to losing all he had. Still reading through it. Again, very surprised he posted it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Been doing a little reading outside of our thread tonight. I am very surprised that BS posted that video on here showing how close he came to losing all he had. Still reading through it. Again, very surprised he posted it.



Yep,...best to wear a helmet when felling trees in the woods.


----------



## sefh3

Hi Jim!!!

I was very surprised that he did post it. I give him kudos for admitting he made a mistake and then posting it. I still can't beleive he walked away from it. I haven't keep up on thread. I see it's over 6-7 pages now.


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Hi Jim!!!
> 
> I was very surprised that he did post it. I give him kudos for admitting he made a mistake and then posting it. I still can't beleive he walked away from it. I haven't keep up on thread. I see it's over 6-7 pages now.



I hate it when accidents happen but I am glad when people post them, it helps to keep us all a little more cautious, at least the ones smart enough to pay attention to the lesson and what was done wrong. I doubt there is a regular here who actually uses a saw on a regular basis that has not had a close call, myself included. I had a kickback last year with my 6400 that ripped the saw out of my hands and sent it whizzing by my head, no lie I could feel the heat off of the muffler passing my face. It is a feeling that I will never forget and a good reason that all of the saws that I do any work with have chain brakes that get regular maintenance after each day's use. That chain brake saved my arse on that one.


----------



## 8433jeff

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah like that guy who released all of those Wild animals, and then shot himself........oh wait that was in Ohio.
> 
> Or the guy eating at a Wendy's who took out all of the windows with a hammer......yep, Ohio.



Nothing like that happens in Kalifornia, land of the fruits, the flakes, and the nuts.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys, might be trading a member a couple of my saws for a 112 limited edition dolly 
Love these dollys! It will be a good pair to my 123. 
Its gonna need AV mounts.


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackerzzz !
Y'all stuck in that memory foam stuff ?


----------



## RandyMac

ha ha ha ha


----------



## dancan

I see you're working the shift .


----------



## RandyMac

Oh yeah, with three more this week just like this one. Only 4 hours OT this week, I hope, had 24 last week.


----------



## tbone75

A little early for a slug to be up? But here I is!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> A little early for a slug to be up? But here I is!



Your stihl late King Slug , my Teenage daughter has already had breakfast and is getting ready for school . LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Your stihl late King Slug , my Teenage daughter has already had breakfast and is getting ready for school . LOL .



Its stihl very early for King Slug :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

dancan said:


> Your stihl late King Slug , my Teenage daughter has already had breakfast and is getting ready for school . LOL .



Care to share your secret? That's something special right there.


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Care to share your secret? That's something special right there.



My 2 Daughters were the same way? No problem getting them up and going? Now this Step-Son ???


----------



## dancan

Mill_wannabe said:


> Care to share your secret? That's something special right there.



By default she would sleep till 12:00 LOL .
I've had both daughters in the school music program and they have a morning practice twice a week so that's how you get them going early plus it keeps them busy and gives them something they have to work for .
I have suffered through a lot of bad music concerts and will continue to do so with nothing but encouragement , support and a big smile because it is well worth it in the end .


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.....Tried to get on earlier when Dan and Randy were chatting but the site was unwilling to work so went off looking at red saws and red parts on ebay. All seems fine now though......Got three emails from the balance chain folks...it would seem they are actually going to get me a new kit...maybe today.....but I 'll not be holding my breath...Gotta call the other guys that have not sent my new updated oil seperator/ base breather kit as well. Called them day before yesterday and they said they would look into it and call/email me....no word........haven't caught the thief yet either......but one thing...his ton truck has not been seen at his house since last Wed...may stihl be loaded and sitting somewhere...wish I had an airplane.....but then I'd just want a bomb...I must be ZZZslackinzzzzzz......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Walbro WT-194, fully adjustable, two screws,L&H.



Thought I might have one of them carbs? Nope mine are WT426A 2 new ones! have no idea what the fit? All I know they say Stihl on them?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning All.....Tried to get on earlier when Dan and Randy were chatting but the site was unwilling to work so went off looking at red saws and red parts on ebay. All seems fine now though......Got three emails from the balance chain folks...it would seem they are actually going to get me a new kit...maybe today.....but I 'll not be holding my breath...Gotta call the other guys that have not sent my new updated oil seperator/ base breather kit as well. Called them day before yesterday and they said they would look into it and call/email me....no word........haven't caught the thief yet either......but one thing...his ton truck has not been seen at his house since last Wed...may stihl be loaded and sitting somewhere...wish I had an airplane.....but then I'd just want a bomb...I must be ZZZslackinzzzzzz......



Sure hope you get your parts? I hate waiting on parts! LOL That truck could be inside some where too? Sure would be nice to catch him with it full of your stuff!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure hope you get your parts? I hate waiting on parts! LOL That truck could be inside some where too? Sure would be nice to catch him with it full of your stuff!



Hmmm...wouldn't it though!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure hope you get your parts? I hate waiting on parts! LOL That truck could be inside some where too? Sure would be nice to catch him with it full of your stuff!



I doubt it...he doesn't have an inside....and anyone who would let him put his truck in their place couldn't trust him not to take their stuff.....let's see......the guy directly across the street from him let him use his garage to work on his truck when he left a bunch of stuff went with him...Paul went across the street, the guy didn't know anything about it...Paul hauled his truck door open reached under the seat and pulled out his brand new tools and chains...he can't be on Pauls property anymore....Right next door my friend Mike let him use his gravel pit to store junk.....stole Mikes tools and torches....he is not allowed on Mike's property anymore....right across the street from Mike's is a garage...owner came in one morning to find it had been broken into...tools stolen and the floor safe dragged out the back door and down the road and into an old grown up road (that just happened to come out at the thiefs back yard) and broke into....nothing in it but records and it was recovered but broken and useless...this one is bad news...and I'm surprised he hasn't already met some back woods justice...I guess everyone is scared of the skull tatooed on the back of his head....thinking he can see both ways.. LOLOL!! Ain't scart of no skulls......nor weasels..


----------



## Somesawguy

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> I doubt it...he doesn't have an inside....and anyone who would let him put his truck in their place couldn't trust him not to take their stuff.....let's see......the guy directly across the street from him let him use his garage to work on his truck when he left a bunch of stuff went with him...Paul went across the street, the guy didn't know anything about it...Paul hauled his truck door open reached under the seat and pulled out his brand new tools and chains...he can't be on Pauls property anymore....Right next door my friend Mike let him use his gravel pit to store junk.....stole Mikes tools and torches....he is not allowed on Mike's property anymore....right across the street from Mike's is a garage...owner came in one morning to find it had been broken into...tools stolen and the floor safe dragged out the back door and down the road and into an old grown up road (that just happened to come out at the thiefs back yard) and broke into....nothing in it but records and it was recovered but broken and useless...this one is bad news...and I'm surprised he hasn't already met some back woods justice...I guess everyone is scared of the skull tatooed on the back of his head....thinking he can see both ways.. LOLOL!! Ain't scart of no skulls......nor weasels..



Sounds like that skull is a target to me. This guy has outlived his luck.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> That's a good looking Stihl you have there Ron, I would almost say it was cleaned with a loving touch, by a saw guy who truly loves them.



IT AINT MINE !!!! :msp_angry:

btw: tnx for the info Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> IT AINT MINE !!!! :msp_angry:
> 
> btw: tnx for the info Jerry.



I was waiting on that reply :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thought I might have one of them carbs? Nope mine are WT426A 2 new ones! have no idea what the fit? All I know they say Stihl on them?



John,look at this.

New Stihl 026 Walbro Dual Adjust Carburetor WT194 MS260 Carb WT22 WT194-1 WT426 | eBay


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!! Parts update...recieved 4 emails starting at 2:25AM today updating the order and order change..new order # etc. The last one came in at 8:07 this morning with the tracking#.......thought what the heck and hit the tracking #.........results........delivered yesterday at noon...left at front door(shop)......really????? I didn't go back to the shop yesterday after I filled the stove in the morning...was feeling poorly..woke up with very raw sinuses and headache and achy joints, so stayed home yesterday and slept...went over there just now and sure enough it was there and complete but stihl feel poorly...daughter has/had the same stuff and gave it to me I guess. I usually dodge the bullet with this stuff but probably the stress of not much work/money, the car episode and having been ripped off etc. lowered my tolerance to bugs. I hate being sick....but at least now when I feel better I can start right in on the car......LOLOL!!!!! Yeaaaaayyy!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,look at this.
> 
> New Stihl 026 Walbro Dual Adjust Carburetor WT194 MS260 Carb WT22 WT194-1 WT426 | eBay



Got one that looks like that.Its a WT325


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Parts update...recieved 4 emails starting at 2:25AM today updating the order and order change..new order # etc. The last one came in at 8:07 this morning with the tracking#.......thought what the heck and hit the tracking #.........results........delivered yesterday at noon...left at front door(shop)......really????? I didn't go back to the shop yesterday after I filled the stove in the morning...was feeling poorly..woke up with very raw sinuses and headache and achy joints, so stayed home yesterday and slept...went over there just now and sure enough it was there and complete but stihl feel poorly...daughter has/had the same stuff and gave it to me I guess. I usually dodge the bullet with this stuff but probably the stress of not much work/money, the car episode and having been ripped off etc. lowered my tolerance to bugs. I hate being sick....but at least now when I feel better I can start right in on the car......LOLOL!!!!! Yeaaaaayyy!!!!



Next question? Is it all there?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got one that looks like that.Its a WT325



You said you had a 426 ??
does it look like that ?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Parts update...recieved 4 emails starting at 2:25AM today updating the order and order change..new order # etc. The last one came in at 8:07 this morning with the tracking#.......thought what the heck and hit the tracking #.........results........delivered yesterday at noon...left at front door(shop)......really????? I didn't go back to the shop yesterday after I filled the stove in the morning...was feeling poorly..woke up with very raw sinuses and headache and achy joints, so stayed home yesterday and slept...went over there just now and sure enough it was there and complete but stihl feel poorly...daughter has/had the same stuff and gave it to me I guess. I usually dodge the bullet with this stuff but probably the stress of not much work/money, the car episode and having been ripped off etc. lowered my tolerance to bugs. I hate being sick....but at least now when I feel better I can start right in on the car......LOLOL!!!!! Yeaaaaayyy!!!!



Robin,,i forgot what started this whole project ??


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Next question? Is it all there?



Yes it is... I took it all out and made sure and packed up the opther for return as soon as they send me a return #. The real PITA is when I first ordered this kit......I ordered it at 5:00AM and it was here the following day by 11:00AM...came way fast from Rochester Mass but was ordered through a co. in California...but was incomplete..took 11 days to get it straightened out....this replacement kit came from the same place in Mass. over night???????????


----------



## tbone75

This may work if you swap off the one end Ron ? This is a WT426A


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> You said you had a 426 ??
> does it look like that ?



I found the 426 will work


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,i forgot what started this whole project ??




Initally....sludge.....then a leaking head gasket, (which may or may not have contributed to the sludge) discovered whilst dealing with the sludge....then worn timing chain due to oil depravation from the sludge..some wear on the balance chain sets as well...not to bad but it is an impossible place to get to so I just replaced everything in the timing case......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I found the 426 will work



I will box it up and send it on its way! Its even new! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Initally....sludge.....then a leaking head gasket, (which may or may not have contributed to the sludge) discovered whilst dealing with the sludge....then worn timing chain due to oil depravation from the sludge..some wear on the balance chain sets as well...not to bad but it is an impossible place to get to so I just replaced everything in the timing case......



Better to do it just once! :smile2:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will box it up and send it on its way! Its even new! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Its in the mail and on its way to N.H. :msp_wink:


----------



## AU_K2500

OK, so im kind of new, and im having trouble with my chain ( i think) it doesnt cut at all. im putting plenty of used motor oil in the little tank the says mix....what am i doing wrong?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> OK, so im kind of new, and im having trouble with my chain ( i think) it doesnt cut at all. im putting plenty of used motor oil in the little tank the says mix....what am i doing wrong?



1. make sure the chain is on right
2. make sure chain is sharp
3. check the raker heights
4. don't use motor oil; use chain oil.
5. hold your tongue right.


----------



## AU_K2500

_1. make sure the chain is on right._ theres only one way to put it on.....right?
_
2. make sure chain is sharp._ Well ive already cut myself twice, so I think its sharp 

_3. check the raker heights_. im not raking my lawn, im cutting wood. werent you listening?
_
4. don't use motor oil; use chain oil. _ Bar oil huh? 

_5. hold your tongue right. _ Man! i do that when ever i have to think too hard about something, way ahead of you.


----------



## tbone75

If its a old Mac.Just get another saw LOL That is half your trouble otstir:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

1. make sure the chain is on right. theres only one way to put it on.....right?
- you prolly got it on wrong side out. gotta invert that chain so the cutters are on the inside.
2. make sure chain is sharp. Well ive already cut myself twice, so I think its sharp - see no. 1
3. check the raker heights. im not raking my lawn, im cutting wood. werent you listening? what? you never heard of lawn raking with the inverted chain. see no. 1
4. don't use motor oil; use chain oil. Bar oil huh? no! chain oil so the chain don't get all rusty and icky. see no. 1
5. hold your tongue right. Man! i do that when ever i have to think too hard about something, way ahead of you. good man, see no. 1


----------



## AU_K2500

jerrycmorrow said:


> 1. make sure the chain is on right. theres only one way to put it on.....right?
> - you prolly got it on wrong side out. gotta invert that chain so the cutters are on the inside.
> 2. make sure chain is sharp. Well ive already cut myself twice, so I think its sharp - see no. 1
> 3. check the raker heights. im not raking my lawn, im cutting wood. werent you listening? what? you never heard of lawn raking with the inverted chain. see no. 1
> 4. don't use motor oil; use chain oil. Bar oil huh? no! chain oil so the chain don't get all rusty and icky. see no. 1
> 5. hold your tongue right. Man! i do that when ever i have to think too hard about something, way ahead of you. good man, see no. 1



MAN, thanks jerry, and to think ive been doing it wrong all this time, she really cuts like a champ now! now all i have to do is find a new stone in the ground to sharpen on, ive worn slap through my other one. :msp_w00t:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> MAN, thanks jerry, and to think ive been doing it wrong all this time, she really cuts like a champ now! now all i have to do is find a new stone in the ground to sharpen on, ive worn slap through my other one. :msp_w00t:



glad i could be helpful. but i didn't know you were using a sharpening stone. in that case 
1. make sure the chain cutters face backward as well as being inverted. 
please replace the previous no. 1 with this new, revised, updated no. 1
if you need any new stones i've got some. just rained so got a whole new batch.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

had to work on this stinky saw outside


----------



## Cantdog

Slackers!!!! Just 4 posts from page 2!!!! Stihls Still Suck LOL!! or SSS!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> Slackers!!!! Just 4 posts from page 2!!!! Stihls Still Suck LOL!! or SSS!!!



You better watch it! Ill break out stihl pictures  
Hey robin how do ya like the 920 jreds?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> had to work on this stinky saw outside



That is sure ugly for a Husky LOL I just got my 455 parts saw.Looks like its been laying around for a while! Pics in a bit


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> That is sure ugly for a Husky LOL I just got my 455 parts saw.Looks like its been laying around for a while! Pics in a bit



Ya wanna know whats uglier?? 
A picture of me in suspenders  




This girl iv been having a "thing" with wanted a picture of me in my suspenders! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

..now all i need to is grow a huge beard.. then ill look like stumpy!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Hey John!

I got a whole box full of goodies last night. I've been on the run last few days trying to get paperwork ready to charge another child molester. Not much time for anything else. I did look in the box and see all of the coils and mufflers!! And that saw is just what I've been wanting! I'll try to do some clean up on it and then some before and after times on my mods. Thanks!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ya wanna know whats uglier??
> A picture of me in suspenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This girl iv been having a "thing" with wanted a picture of me in my suspenders! LOL



Yep ! You UGLY oke::hmm3grin2orange: Next she will want a pic in chaps :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hey John!
> 
> I got a whole box full of goodies last night. I've been on the run last few days trying to get paperwork ready to charge another child molester. Not much time for anything else. I did look in the box and see all of the coils and mufflers!! And that saw is just what I've been wanting! I'll try to do some clean up on it and then some before and after times on my mods. Thanks!!



There wasen't nothing wrong with that saw a while back LOL Glad you like it! It was taking up space here :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Here is very dirty saw! Funny thing is its in better shape than the other one under all that crud LOL P&C is even good?A good cleaning it would likely run? May end up parting the other one out?


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You better watch it! Ill break out stihl pictures
> Hey robin how do ya like the 920 jreds?



Good I guess....don't own any from that era, 820/30 or 920/30 not many around this neck of the woods...big wood was all cut by the time they came out.....parts are hard to find as well as they were not a long produced saw compared to...say the 80. I have run a few but wasn't stunned...I did run a 910EV of PBs that I really liked and thought was quite fast for such a large saw. Again ...parts can be an issue..


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Here is very dirty saw! Funny thing is its in better shape than the other one under all that crud LOL P&C is even good?A good cleaning it would likely run? May end up parting the other one out?




OOOOoooooooHHhhhh...those look like pulpwood saws!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! You UGLY oke::hmm3grin2orange: Next she will want a pic in chaps :biggrin:



LOL Chaps with suspenders...back shot....now that'ld ugly....even on a young fella!!!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> LOL Chaps with suspenders...back shot....now that'ld ugly....even on a young fella!!!!



Stop encouraging him!!! :msp_blink:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! You UGLY oke::hmm3grin2orange: Next she will want a pic in chaps :biggrin:



Screw chaps, ill go naked!! 







Cantdog said:


> Good I guess....don't own any from that era, 820/30 or 920/30 not many around this neck of the woods...big wood was all cut by the time they came out.....parts are hard to find as well as they were not a long produced saw compared to...say the 80. I have run a few but wasn't stunned...I did run a 910EV of PBs that I really liked and thought was quite fast for such a large saw. Again ...parts can be an issue..


 The one i have i need crankseals for. Jacob j told me that 288 seals will work. Its a very clean saw though!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Screw chaps, ill go naked!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one i have i need crankseals for. Jacob j told me that 288 seals will work. Its a very clean saw though!!



:ah:


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Screw chaps, ill go naked!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one i have i need crankseals for. Jacob j told me that 288 seals will work. Its a very clean saw though!!



Sweet.... Jacob would know I expect..


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OOOOoooooooHHhhhh...those look like pulpwood saws!!!!!



It came from the East coast? Could be?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> It came from the East coast? Could be?



North or south???? Would be fir and spruce pitch north and yellow pine pitch south......looks more like pitch than just dirt.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> North or south???? Would be fir and spruce pitch north and yellow pine pitch south......looks more like pitch than just dirt.....



From ME. I think?It was north some where LOL Its very sticky!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Mill_wannabe said:


> Stop encouraging him!!! :msp_blink:



 
Im thinking a skirt with suspenders huh??? 







Cantdog said:


> Sweet.... Jacob would know I expect..


 Im gonna be on the hunt for more jreds next.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! You UGLY oke::hmm3grin2orange: Next she will want a pic in chaps :biggrin:



I second that, and Jacob, if she wants you in chaps please don't feel the need to post a pic. Nobody here is interested in men in a$$less chaps:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I second that, and Jacob, if she wants you in chaps please don't feel the need to post a pic. Nobody here is interested in men in a$$less chaps:hmm3grin2orange:



:agree2:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> From ME. I think?It was north some where LOL Its very sticky!



I though I recognized "The Look".....I can almost smell the balsam from here...that's why none of us think huskys smell.....they just smell like the forest.....mmmmmmm.....sticky like the forrest too!! I have a couple top handles from 262XP builds I'll take some pics of so you can really see what I mean. Perhaps tonight if I feel good enough to go over to the shop...if not very soon... sometimes it's down right outrageous......LOL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> I though I recognized "The Look".....I can almost smell the balsam from here...that's why none of us think huskys smell.....they just smell like the forest.....mmmmmmm.....sticky like the forrest too!! I have a couple top handles from 262XP builds I'll take some pics of so you can really see what I mean. Perhaps tonight if I feel good enough to go over to the shop...if not very soon... sometimes it's down right outrageous......LOL!!!



You better mend quick.


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Hey John!
> 
> I got a whole box full of goodies last night. I've been on the run last few days trying to get paperwork ready to charge another child molester. Not much time for anything else. I did look in the box and see all of the coils and mufflers!! And that saw is just what I've been wanting! I'll try to do some clean up on it and then some before and after times on my mods. Thanks!!



Ya otta charge Jason with INDECENT exopsure !!
after that picture i havta put supper off awhile !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

Got a cigg pack thing I wanted Ron to see.Holds 10 RYO ciggs plus its a lighter. LOL Its got 2 little levers on the side you push up and spits the ciggs out. Kind of neat!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I though I recognized "The Look".....I can almost smell the balsam from here...that's why none of us think huskys smell.....they just smell like the forest.....mmmmmmm.....sticky like the forrest too!! I have a couple top handles from 262XP builds I'll take some pics of so you can really see what I mean. Perhaps tonight if I feel good enough to go over to the shop...if not very soon... sometimes it's down right outrageous......LOL!!!



Hope you get to feeling better soon? I want to see them pics LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> had to work on this stinky saw outside



That turd needs a bath, tie a rope to the top handle and toss it off the wharf.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got a cigg pack thing I wanted Ron to see.Holds 10 RYO ciggs plus its a lighter. LOL Its got 2 little levers on the side you push up and spits the ciggs out. Kind of neat!



Thats neat !!
i store mine upside down so the stuff dont fall out..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats neat !!
> i store mine upside down so the stuff dont fall out..



Upside down helps! I found that thing on fleabay looking for saw parts?? LOL China of coarse LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Got a cigg pack thing I wanted Ron to see.Holds 10 RYO ciggs plus its a lighter. LOL Its got 2 little levers on the side you push up and spits the ciggs out. Kind of neat!



That thing's neat. Wished I had one before I quit smoking.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That thing's neat. Wished I had one before I quit smoking.



Just be happy you quit! Wish I could :frown:


----------



## sefh3

Wow we just never know where this thread is going to take us. Something new every hour.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Just be happy you quit! Wish I could :frown:



Me too. I can't remember how many times I have tried but have not succeeded yet.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Thats neat !!
> i store mine upside down so the stuff dont fall out..



Stick the extras in the freezer. The flavor last longer.


----------



## roncoinc

Worked on a REAL saw today !!
A member sent me a parts saw with everything i need for mine.
put the parts on,fired it up,and took it apart.
muff mod and port job.
Had two,sold one and found one needing parts..then a member offered me his with a bad top end.
so i have two complete again.
these have transfer covers so working that area is easier.
very restricted muffler and exhaust and intake..
once done these little thing are cutters !!
and VERY lightweight.
will keep up with a husky 350 or a 48cc stihl.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just be happy you quit! Wish I could :frown:



I chewed for 16 yrs and quit 2.5 years ago, hardest thing I ever did but it has gotten much easier. Quit smoking about 6 yrs ago, used to do both at the same time. I started chewing real young when I walked to school with older kids who did it. You will quit when you are ready to and not a moment before.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Stick the extras in the freezer. The flavor last longer.



Extras ??? where you get them ?? 
i just do up enuf for the day and thats it.
make sure i seal the bag good and keep the weed fresh


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Upside down helps! I found that thing on fleabay looking for saw parts?? LOL China of coarse LOL



I hope you are planning on giving your USPS UPS or FedEX guy and good christmas present this year. They seem to show up daily????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Worked on a REAL saw today !!
> A member sent me a parts saw with everything i need for mine.
> put the parts on,fired it up,and took it apart.
> muff mod and port job.
> Had two,sold one and found one needing parts..then a member offered me his with a bad top end.
> so i have two complete again.
> these have transfer covers so working that area is easier.
> very restricted muffler and exhaust and intake..
> once done these little thing are cutters !!
> and VERY lightweight.
> will keep up with a husky 350 or a 48cc stihl.



I have one of them I want to do! Just when? LOL Got to many saws apart now!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I hope you are planning on giving your USPS UPS or FedEX guy and good christmas present this year. They seem to show up daily????



I would take care of the mail lady! She is cute! :biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have one of them I want to do! Just when? LOL Got to many saws apart now!



Well git to er !!
Honest,it will be your first go to saw for small stuff,it is mine.
just have to do it up right and that is easy.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

jimdad07 said:


> ...You will quit when you are ready to and not a moment before.



totally agree. makes it easier to quit smoking if you substitute something for the hand-to-mouth urge. a chew on toothpicks, usually have one on me somewhere; even after 30+ years. only took me about 5 - 6 times of quitting before i figured out the substitution trick.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well git to er !!
> Honest,it will be your first go to saw for small stuff,it is mine.
> just have to do it up right and that is easy.



I will get there! LOL Heard a lot of good about them!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Got a cigg pack thing I wanted Ron to see.Holds 10 RYO ciggs plus its a lighter. LOL Its got 2 little levers on the side you push up and spits the ciggs out. Kind of neat!



Is that left handed????


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I hope you are planning on giving your USPS UPS or FedEX guy and good christmas present this year. They seem to show up daily????



:hmm3grin2orange: I know them all by there first name! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I keep my tobacco in the freezer.I buy in bulk 10 lbs at a time. Then try to keep up with me and the OL smoking  Thats a lot of stuffing tubes!


----------



## tbone75

Had to feed the slug LOL Meatloaf taters and corn.Man that was good! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

I ventured " out there " again 

i dont know how you guys do it ??

Time for more meds !! :cool2:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I ventured " out there " again
> 
> i dont know how you guys do it ??
> 
> Time for more meds !! :cool2:



:hmm3grin2orange: You know you should just stay in here :hmm3grin2orange: We are more normal than some? :hmm3grin2orange: Guess I should say normal for us? LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I know them all by there first name! LOL



Do they all still refer to you as "The guy that answers the door without pants on"?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Do they all still refer to you as "The guy that answers the door without pants on"?



Could be? :hmm3grin2orange: I better not do that with the mail lady! She may get the wrong idea? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: You know you should just stay in here :hmm3grin2orange: We are more normal than some? :hmm3grin2orange: Guess I should say normal for us? LOL



I think more normal than MOST !!

Except for Jerry,,he wanders all over the place seemingly unaffected by it all.
dunno how he does that ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think more normal than MOST !!
> 
> Except for Jerry,,he wanders all over the place seemingly unaffected by it all.
> dunno how he does that ??



Yep! He is all over the place! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Got a bunch of pre sets in the mail today  
sorry Jon,,, nobody likes you enuf to send presents 

now to take the calipers and figure out what they are..
will stop at the shop and get some overprices stihl ones of diff sizes to have on hand also.

have to go there tuesday to pick up the base gasket for the 576.. rings came in today,thot price was for one,got four at 1/2 the price husky charges for two !!


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> I think more normal than MOST !!
> 
> Except for Jerry,,he wanders all over the place seemingly unaffected by it all.
> dunno how he does that ??



I wander as well, and I think I can weather it fairly well due to the fact that generally I don't give a ####, and it helps to understand that people like Spacemule (read as "dopes") are everywhere. I can't speak for Jerry, but he doesn't seem to really get flustered by the morons.


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> Got a bunch of pre sets in the mail today
> *sorry Jon,,, nobody likes you enuf to send presents *
> 
> now to take the calipers and figure out what they are..
> will stop at the shop and get some overprices stihl ones of diff sizes to have on hand also.
> 
> have to go there tuesday to pick up the base gasket for the 576.. rings came in today,thot price was for one,got four at 1/2 the price husky charges for two !!



I'm calling BS on that one Ron. Marc sent me two bars, and two chains the other day..........oh, wait a minute..........they were to fit a Husky..........so who was doing a favor for whom? Now I'm really bummed, I thought someone finally cared................:msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got a bunch of pre sets in the mail today
> sorry Jon,,, nobody likes you enuf to send presents
> 
> now to take the calipers and figure out what they are..
> will stop at the shop and get some overprices stihl ones of diff sizes to have on hand also.
> 
> have to go there tuesday to pick up the base gasket for the 576.. rings came in today,thot price was for one,got four at 1/2 the price husky charges for two !!



There are some stihl ones in there! Just no low-pro


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep! He is all over the place! LOL



Social butterfly !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> There are some stihl ones in there! Just no low-pro



I looked but didnt see any labeled stihl ??
did i not look close enuf ??


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I'm calling BS on that one Ron. Marc sent me two bars, and two chains the other day..........oh, wait a minute..........they were to fit a Husky..........so who was doing a favor for whom? Now I'm really bummed, I thought someone finally cared................:msp_sad:



He was just cleaning up the shop :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> He was just cleaning up the shop :hmm3grin2orange:



*Reported* to AS Moderators for being Rude, and Offensive.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> *Reported* to AS Moderators for being Rude, and Offensive.



:msp_ohmy: But I like Huskys ! Your dang lucky he don't :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> I'm calling BS on that one Ron. Marc sent me two bars, and two chains the other day..........oh, wait a minute..........they were to fit a Husky..........so who was doing a favor for whom? Now I'm really bummed, I thought someone finally cared................:msp_sad:



Thats ok,dont feel to bad..
nobody like me either


----------



## tbone75

Got a jug cooking on the stove.Better go check it?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats ok,dont feel to bad..
> nobody like me either



The fight thread guys like you? :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

So,,John,do i havta go down to the shop and bring them bags back up here and look carefully for ones that have "steel" on them ??


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> Thats ok,dont feel to bad..
> nobody like me either



I'm calling BS on that one too. Like you, yeah. Always agree with you, nope.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> I'm calling BS on that one too. Like you, yeah. Always agree with you, nope.



HOW could you NOT always agree with me ??
you KNOW i am always right and NEVER wrong,just ask me 
how is that spelt ? w-RON-g ?


----------



## Cantdog

Pitchy Pitchers!!

This what I was talking about John...I know Jerry has seen this and probably worse as his forests and mine are practically identical in make up. These are pics of parts left over from the 262XP build...now he wants to rebuild this 257......I said OK...some day....LOL 

This is how a well worked pulpwood saw looks....... the plastic handle coverings are in perfect condition...under the pitch...


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Ya otta charge Jason with INDECENT exopsure !!
> after that picture i havta put supper off awhile !! LOL !!



I'll start the paperwork right away on that one. Looked like a midget cowboy headed for the cat house!



roncoinc said:


> Worked on a REAL saw today !!
> A member sent me a parts saw with everything i need for mine.
> put the parts on,fired it up,and took it apart.
> muff mod and port job.
> Had two,sold one and found one needing parts..then a member offered me his with a bad top end.
> so i have two complete again.
> these have transfer covers so working that area is easier.
> very restricted muffler and exhaust and intake..
> once done these little thing are cutters !!
> and VERY lightweight.
> will keep up with a husky 350 or a 48cc stihl.



I really want to get into one of those little saws. I've heard several say they are well-designed and cut very well with moderate mods. They seem to be re-badged Homelites and I have one 33cc Homelite that John sent. I think I'll get into it soon.



roncoinc said:


> I think more normal than MOST !!
> 
> Except for Jerry,,he wanders all over the place seemingly unaffected by it all.
> dunno how he does that ??



Jerry seems to be the "Teflon Don" of the chainsaw world. 



Jon1212 said:


> I'm calling BS on that one Ron. Marc sent me two bars, and two chains the other day..........oh, wait a minute..........they were to fit a Husky..........so who was doing a favor for whom? Now I'm really bummed, I thought someone finally cared................:msp_sad:



Hold on there, Cali boy! One of those was a genuine replaceable sprocket tip Oregon Power Match Plus!! The K095 fits a LOT of saws besides Husky. Most all of them BETTER than Husky. That was a gift of love and now I feel all rejected and sad!


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> I'll start the paperwork right away on that one. Looked like a midget cowboy headed for the cat house!
> I really want to get into one of those little saws. I've heard several say they are well-designed and cut very well with moderate mods. They seem to be re-badged Homelites and I have one 33cc Homelite that John sent. I think I'll get into it soon.
> :



Nope,rebadged redmax/husky with a zenoah engine.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So,,John,do i havta go down to the shop and bring them bags back up here and look carefully for ones that have "steel" on them ??



Nope! Already sorted them for you  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> I'll start the paperwork right away on that one. Looked like a midget cowboy headed for the cat house!
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to get into one of those little saws. I've heard several say they are well-designed and cut very well with moderate mods. They seem to be re-badged Homelites and I have one 33cc Homelite that John sent. I think I'll get into it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry seems to be the "Teflon Don" of the chainsaw world.
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on there, Cali boy! One of those was a genuine replaceable sprocket tip Oregon Power Match Plus!! The K095 fits a LOT of saws besides Husky. Most all of them BETTER than Husky. That was a gift of love and now I feel all rejected and sad!



I am sorry Marc, I was mislead again by these chain saw Charlatains. I will retract my earlier statement now that I know you were being sincere.................hey wait a minute, "most all of them better than a Husky"? WTF!!! Screw it!!! My earlier statement stands.........I'm no "Cali boy" by the way, it's just where I live.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nope! Already sorted them for you  :hmm3grin2orange:



AND ???? 
i didnt see any STEEL marked ones ??
did i miss them ??


----------



## 8433jeff

diggers_dad said:


> Hold on there, Cali boy! One of those was a genuine replaceable sprocket tip Oregon Power Match Plus!! The K095 fits a LOT of saws besides Husky. Most all of them BETTER than Husky. That was a gift of love and now I feel all rejected and sad!



Don't worry about this one, Marc. He's been here a year and made sense about 4 days so far. 

I do have to call you out about the Most part, however. It should read "All better than Husky."


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Pitchy Pitchers!!
> 
> This what I was talking about John...I know Jerry has seen this and probably worse as his forests and mine are practically identical in make up. These are pics of parts left over from the 262XP build...now he wants to rebuild this 257......I said OK...some day....LOL
> 
> This is how a well worked pulpwood saw looks....... the plastic handle coverings are in perfect condition...under the pitch...



I guess the one I have is not so bad! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> Don't worry about this one, Marc. He's been here a year and made sense about 4 days so far.
> 
> I do have to call you out about the Most part, however. It should read "All better than Husky."



:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> AND ????
> i didnt see any STEEL marked ones ??
> did i miss them ??



They have a SW or MS depends what way you look at them LOL As far as I can tell? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Where is Jerry when you need him? He would know about them things!


----------



## tbone75

This 359 jug just may clean up? Looking good so far! Sure didn't think it would!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> The fight thread guys like you? :msp_tongue:



Like is a strong word...it will work though:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Where is Jerry when you need him? He would know about them things!



From a couple days back he said they have "stihl" stamped on them..


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Like is a strong word...it will work though:hmm3grin2orange:



From you Jim i will go along with "tolerate " ??
Heeheeeheeee......... 
now THAt was funny !!!


----------



## roncoinc

AHA !! our social butterfly is here catching up i see.
evening Jerry....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Pitchy Pitchers!!
> 
> This what I was talking about John...I know Jerry has seen this and probably worse as his forests and mine are practically identical in make up. These are pics of parts left over from the 262XP build...now he wants to rebuild this 257......I said OK...some day....LOL
> 
> This is how a well worked pulpwood saw looks....... the plastic handle coverings are in perfect condition...under the pitch...



That is slip proofing, those handles are really quite slick if you are wearing new gloves so just let the pitch build up and the handles become less slippery the more you use the saw....LOL
The saw picts look like 90% of the wooders saws I see around here. It takes about a week of soaking interspersed with scraping, chisiling and brushing with a stiff bristle brush to clean one up to be presentable. We usually don`t bother to clean them up any more than necessary to carry out a repair....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> AHA !! our social butterfly is here catching up i see.
> evening Jerry....


 Evening Ron;
Social butterfly,....LOL
Yes I be here and there is quite a lot of catching up to do indeed.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> From you Jim i will go along with "tolerate " ??
> Heeheeeheeee.........
> now THAt was funny !!!



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is slip proofing, those handles are really quite slick if you are wearing new gloves so just let the pitch build up and the handles become less slippery the more you use the saw....LOL
> The saw picts look like 90% of the wooders saws I see around here. It takes about a week of soaking interspersed with scraping, chisiling and brushing with a stiff bristle brush to clean one up to be presentable. We usually don`t bother to clean them up any more than necessary to carry out a repair....LOL



I know that if I don't keep up on my milling saw when doing spruce and pine, then I will regret it. Goo Gone works pretty good if you clean them every time you use them, which gets old sometimes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> From a couple days back he said they have "stihl" stamped on them..



If they are Stihl presets they will have Stihl or their registered trademark logo stamped in them. None of the other makers presets or tiestraps will fit a Stihl chain, the holes in Stihl chain is larger than the other makers making the chain carriage a more robust assembly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I know that if I don't keep up on my milling saw when doing spruce and pine, then I will regret it. Goo Gone works pretty good if you clean them every time you use them, which gets old sometimes.



All the waterless hand soaps will work well for softening up that pitch, I have suggested it many times on various threads here on AS but not many have thought it would work, they all think simple green or purple power is the was to go,...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> All the waterless hand soaps will work well for softening up that pitch, I have suggested it many times on various threads here on AS but not many have thought it would work, they all think simple green or purple power is the was to go,...LOL



That is good stuff. It works great on my hands, not sure why it wouldn't work on a saw. A lot of people don't like new ideas.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That is good stuff. It works great on my hands, not sure why it wouldn't work on a saw. A lot of people don't like new ideas.



The types of waterless soaps we have here will remove a heavy buildup of pitch from my hands easily and I have been using it on my saws since the 60`s and you can see from the picts of my saws that they are not really too dirty. The 116Si I sent John had many hundreds of hours on it cutting spruce, fir and pine pulpwood as do all the other SD saws I own. They would look like the picts Robin posted if I did not apply a slathering of handsoap once a week and then rinse them off with very hot water.


----------



## diggers_dad

8433jeff said:


> Don't worry about this one, Marc. He's been here a year and made sense about 4 days so far.
> 
> I do have to call you out about the Most part, however. It should read "*All better than Husky*."



Have you ever worked on a Mini Mac?


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> Have you ever worked on a Mini Mac?



You would be wise to let the little fingers you have around work on those. They may cause you to launch them into orbit after the first ten times you have to take them apart to do anything with them.


----------



## tbone75

Ron all I know is the little sealed plastic bags said Stihl on them? Hope they are? Guess you find out? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron all I know is the little sealed plastic bags said Stihl on them? Hope they are? Guess you find out? :hmm3grin2orange:



Your crayon must have been out of ink ??
didnt see any bags with steel on them ?
will look closer tomorrow


----------



## roncoinc

Whats the steel trademark look like on them chain parts ?


----------



## roncoinc

oop:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your crayon must have been out of ink ??
> didnt see any bags with steel on them ?
> will look closer tomorrow



Not on yours.The bags I took them out of.Had to split them up? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron all I know is the little sealed plastic bags said Stihl on them? Hope they are? Guess you find out? :hmm3grin2orange:



There is some fake Stihl chain out there nowadays, made in China and it looks real, very hard to distinguish it from the real deal.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> oop:



That is the mini-mac trade mark! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

It was a sad day in the Smith house this evening, Mary says she prefers taking Huskies apart more than Stihls. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> it was a sad day in the smith house this evening, mary says she prefers taking huskies apart more than stihls. :msp_ohmy:



divorce!!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It was a sad day in the Smith house this evening, Mary says she prefers taking Huskies apart more than Stihls. :msp_ohmy:



:msp_thumbsup::hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> divorce!!!!



Way ahead of you there Jerry, lawyer has been notified:hmm3grin2orange: Reason: She's starting to stink more than a female should!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl registered trademarks,

http://www.stihlusa.com/2012-January-Trademarks.pdf


----------



## sefh3

Does anyone have any idea how to clean this engine up. It's from an Stihl 029. I have had it sitting on the shelf for some time due to not knowing how to clean it. It was used on a pine saw mill from the UP of Michigan.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Way ahead of you there Jerry, lawyer has been notified:hmm3grin2orange: Reason: She's starting to stink more than a female should!



Yeah,...no matter how much perfume she slaps on,..can`t cover up that stench....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> It was a sad day in the Smith house this evening, Mary says she prefers taking Huskies apart more than Stihls. :msp_ohmy:



Put HER in the dog house!!!


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Does anyone have any idea how to clean this engine up. It's from an Stihl 029. I have had it sitting on the shelf for some time due to not knowing how to clean it. It was used on a pine saw mill from the UP of Michigan.



Maybe set it on fire?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Does anyone have any idea how to clean this engine up. It's from an Stihl 029. I have had it sitting on the shelf for some time due to not knowing how to clean it. It was used on a pine saw mill from the UP of Michigan.



Got your work cut out for yourself there Scott, plenty of chisiling, soaking and more chisiling over and over till the most heavy builduo is gone, then soak it with varsol, paint thinners or diesel fuel if you can stand the smell.Brushing it often to get the last of the grimy buildup off, then put it through the blast cabinet, it will look like new.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Does anyone have any idea how to clean this engine up. It's from an Stihl 029. I have had it sitting on the shelf for some time due to not knowing how to clean it. It was used on a pine saw mill from the UP of Michigan.



Now that is UGLY!!


----------



## jimdad07

That time for me guys. I have a little girl here who wants Daddy to play a little, somebody napped really late today and is wired for sound. Have a good night guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now that is UGLY as a slug


 Fixed it for ya.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That time for me guys. I have a little girl here who wants Daddy to play a little, somebody napped really late today and is wired for sound. Have a good night guys.



Nite Jim.


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jim.Have fun! :biggrin:


----------



## sefh3

Maybe I'll port it and send it out to Stumpy's for the build off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Maybe I'll port it and send it out to Stumpy's for the build off.



:biggrin:


----------



## sefh3

Nite Jim. Enjoy those times!!!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Way ahead of you there Jerry, lawyer has been notified:hmm3grin2orange: Reason: She's starting to stink more than a female should!



WOW Jim !
your meen !
just because she is smart is no need to get nasty 
good for her !! even she can tell the differance !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WOW Jim !
> your meen !
> just because she is smart is no need to get nasty
> good for her !! even she can tell the differance !!



Yep! he is down right MEEN ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## 8433jeff

diggers_dad said:


> Have you ever worked on a Mini Mac?



Yes. = to a Husky on a poor day.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is slip proofing, those handles are really quite slick if you are wearing new gloves so just let the pitch build up and the handles become less slippery the more you use the saw....LOL
> The saw picts look like 90% of the wooders saws I see around here. It takes about a week of soaking interspersed with scraping, chisiling and brushing with a stiff bristle brush to clean one up to be presentable. We usually don`t bother to clean them up any more than necessary to carry out a repair....LOL



Yep that's just what birdie said...and he liked the size...fit his hand better too. He asked me why I didn't use that handle on his new build...said there "whnt nuthin wrong with that un..right there, not used up or bent or nuthin" I just looked at him and shook my head...I expect the new saw is now well on it's way back to the way it was just faster this time!!!!LOL!! I am sure I'll see it again!!!


----------



## dancan

Time to get a movin' you bunch of yakky ZZZSlackerzzz , it'll be tomorrow soon .


----------



## dancan

Y'all got slugism ?


----------



## diggers_dad

Who let the cats in? I'm tryin' to sleep!?!?!?


----------



## dancan

HuskaPoulaDiverticulitis in conjunction with and touch of Slugizzum ?


----------



## dancan

Bout time , I thought I heard some feet shuffling out there but I thought it was the Aussies .


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah...Yeah that's right....that's what I got....feel like crap too!!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Dan, whatevertheheck that is sounds serious!

Robin, it seems like you transferred the sludge from the Saab to you! Hope you feel better soon. There seems to be much going around recently.


----------



## Cantdog

Man it seems that way....told the wife I was planning to work on the car today if I'm able..."Oh" she said and got up from the table...I didn't think much of it until she reappeared with a surgical mask and handed it to me.....????"What that for?? there's nothing left in that engine to brother me" I said..........."no" she said "that is to keep you from filling the cyl head with snot while your looking down torqueing the head bolts!!" Sweet girl.....easy to see why she's an accountant.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Man it seems that way....told the wife I was planning to work on the car today if I'm able..."Oh" she said and got up from the table...I didn't think much of it until she reappeared with a surgical mask and handed it to me.....????"What that for?? there's nothing left in that engine to brother me" I said..........."no" she said "that is to keep you from filling the cyl head with snot while your looking down torqueing the head bolts!!" Sweet girl.....easy to see why she's an accountant.....



Sounds like you may want to take it easy a while longer yet


----------



## tbone75

Dang its a rough morning so far! Can't even get down to stir the stove up yet.Weather is clearing up so don't know why I can't move?


----------



## roncoinc

I see king slug is up and about 

John,i looked in all those bags and nothing marked "stih" or any logo.
thats ok as i will be going to the steel store tuesday and can pick up a couple of each size there.
mostly what i will be using is what you sent me.
better check yours and see if you have any steel ones too.
Tnx.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Dang its a rough morning so far! Can't even get down to stir the stove up yet.Weather is clearing up so don't know why I can't move?



That kind of things happens when you get old!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> That kind of things happens when you get old!



Yep old,disabled,beat up and retired!


----------



## tbone75

Ron I sent that carb priority so you may get it tomorrow? I know how bad you want that stinker out of your shop :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Y'all got slugism ?



Sure nuff !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I sent that carb priority so you may get it tomorrow? I know how bad you want that stinker out of your shop :hmm3grin2orange:



Thats funny  
just got off the phone with the guy ,he was wondering when it be done.

did you see what i posted about the presets ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I see king slug is up and about
> 
> John,i looked in all those bags and nothing marked "stih" or any logo.
> thats ok as i will be going to the steel store tuesday and can pick up a couple of each size there.
> mostly what i will be using is what you sent me.
> better check yours and see if you have any steel ones too.
> Tnx.



I looked at the ones I dumped out of the little bags.But don't see where they are marked stihl? The bag they were in said stihl on them? I bet they are copies!Not the real thing?


----------



## tbone75

I don't even have the chain stuff stuff set up yet! Got to move more stuff around???? :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I looked at the ones I dumped out of the little bags.But don't see where they are marked stihl? The bag they were in said stihl on them? I bet they are copies!Not the real thing?



That could be ?
or he just used the bag because it was handy ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Just bought a dolly 112 should be here monday.. but i woont be here :bang:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That could be ?
> or he just used the bag because it was handy ?



Ron here is some of them stihl sealed in there bags! Maybe this will help? I found just a few that say oregon on them.They are not the same as the ones in the bags?


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Just bought a dolly 112 should be here monday.. but i woont be here :bang:



Yep. That warrant for "Indecent Exposure of a Hairless Midget in Suspenders" should be ready by then. Be smart and turn yourself in.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron here is some of them stihl sealed in there bags! Maybe this will help? I found just a few that say oregon on them.They are not the same as the ones in the bags?



How am i supposed to know whats what then ??
none of MY bags are labeled ! 
gonna havta send you a new crayon !!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Yep. That warrant for "Indecent Exposure of a Hairless Midget in Suspenders" should be ready by then. Be smart and turn yourself in.



You get him! Then we can take all his saws! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Yep. That warrant for "Indecent Exposure of a Hairless Midget in Suspenders" should be ready by then. Be smart and turn yourself in.



WOW !!!! 
the way all you guys being meen gonna start making ME look like a NICE guy !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How am i supposed to know whats what then ??
> none of MY bags are labeled !
> gonna havta send you a new crayon !!



Guess I will just have to send a couple sealed bags so you can match them up! Plus there will be some pico stuff stihl in the bag!


----------



## tbone75

The 359 jug almost made it :bang:


----------



## tbone75

I am not so sure that all them presets are stihl?


----------



## tbone75

Guess I got a jug to try porting on? LOL try out my new air pencil grinder!And the new cordless dremel thingy


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WOW !!!!
> the way all you guys being meen gonna start making ME look like a NICE guy !!



Hells bells Ron you are a nice guy :hmm3grin2orange: OOPS ! Wasen't going to let that out! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The 359 jug almost made it :bang:



that jug will work.
use it !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I am not so sure that all them presets are stihl?



I will get some stihl ones to match up,dont worry about it.

I got the grinder out now on the ryobie,may take some pix.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I will get some stihl ones to match up,dont worry about it.
> 
> I got the grinder out now on the ryobie,may take some pix.



May take some pics! BS you better take some pics! I want to see :msp_mad: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Yep. That warrant for "Indecent Exposure of a Hairless Midget in Suspenders" should be ready by then. Be smart and turn yourself in.



Aww dang! Ya caught me!! 







tbone75 said:


> You get him! Then we can take all his saws! :hmm3grin2orange:


 Over my dead body!! 
 

Got 4 packages to ship out today. And a couple of checks.
Bought a load of B&C theres some 36" 28" 32" and some 20"


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Forgot the pics!! 

Shipped out this 024 woodboss.
Wish i didnt send it out its a pretty cool lookin saw  better then the 026


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> that jug will work.
> use it !



OK I will give it shot! I already got that other P&C coming for it? LOL Guess I will need another saw now :msp_smile: With a bad top end :biggrin: Better just save it for now LOL Got enough to do!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Forgot the pics!!
> 
> Shipped out this 024 woodboss.
> Wish i didnt send it out its a pretty cool lookin saw  better then the 026



:bad_smelly:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Aww dang! Ya caught me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over my dead body!!
> 
> 
> Got 4 packages to ship out today. And a couple of checks.
> Bought a load of B&C theres some 36" 28" 32" and some 20"



I only want the Dollies,Pioneers,J-Reds and Huskys. Marc can have the rest :hmm3grin2orange: I guess I would take the 066 LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jacob you get that Found On Road Dead thing fixed? Sounds like someone ran the crap right out of it? You should have bought a Chevy!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Got 4 packages to ship out today. And a couple of checks.
> Bought a load of B&C theres some 36" 28" 32" and some 20"



Mine better be the mopar box!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Jacob you get that Found On Road Dead thing fixed? Sounds like someone ran the crap right out of it? You should have bought a Chevy!



Still not totally right. The rear end is fixed and working great. But the tranny is gonna need rebuilt :bang: 
Someone did run the crap out of it. But once i get everything fixed ill know what i have  
So far iv put. New brakes, new tiress, turn signal switch, rear end, soon to be tranny. Before long ill have a brand new vehcile??  







AU_K2500 said:


> Mine better be the mopar box!!!!



Haha! No yours is in behind the mopar box


----------



## Jon1212

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Aww dang! Ya caught me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over my dead body!!
> 
> 
> Got 4 packages to ship out today. And a couple of checks.
> Bought a load of B&C theres some 36" 28" 32" and some 20"



Anything in 36" ya' might want to get rid of?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Anything in 36" ya' might want to get rid of?



Check out fleabay I got a nice 32" B&C for 30 bucks!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Still not totally right. The rear end is fixed and working great. But the tranny is gonna need rebuilt :bang:
> Someone did run the crap out of it. But once i get everything fixed ill know what i have
> So far iv put. New brakes, new tiress, turn signal switch, rear end, soon to be tranny. Before long ill have a brand new vehcile??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! No yours is in behind the mopar box



Yes and No :deadhorse:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Check out fleabay I got a nice 32" B&C for 30 bucks!



I guess if I needed a 32" I would, but I need a 36" to replace the wore out bar on my Husqvarna 2100CD.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> I guess if I needed a 32" I would, but I need a 36" to replace the wore out bar on my Husqvarna 2100CD.



Need .404?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Yes and No :deadhorse:



 
I still think its better then buying that $7000 car and not knowing if someone ran the crap outta that one too lol


----------



## ECHO-Echo-echo

NewBe here....Just checking out the fight.


----------



## Jon1212

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Need .404?



.404 or 3/8ths. The old guy I bought it off of had all of the original drives, and even the piston stop.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> .404 or 3/8ths. The old guy I bought it off of had all of the original drives, and even the piston stop.



Let me take a look when they get here. I know there are a couple brand new long ones


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> .404 or 3/8ths. The old guy I bought it off of had all of the original drives, and even the piston stop.



Its gonna be a month to a couple weeks till ill be able to get home and sort through them send me a reminder in a couple weeks or ill forget. 


Welcome echo!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> May take some pics! BS you better take some pics! I want to see :msp_mad: :hmm3grin2orange:



I wanna see that too!!



Jon1212 said:


> Anything in 36" ya' might want to get rid of?



Yeah, like a Husky could pull a 36" bar!!!!!! Give me a break...



ECHO-Echo-echo said:


> NewBe here....Just checking out the fight.



Careful, you'll get pulled in before ya know it. That's how I got here and I haven't been right since!


----------



## diggers_dad

*Surprise for tbone75!*

John, 

I can get the parts for your little Echo top handle for $86.00 bucks to my local dealer. He says he talked to the factory and that is an obsolete 1999 model saw.




Here's the kicker.....




It's rare.....




They want to know if you'll sell it to them!!

Give me a shout and we'll work out a way for you to get in touch with my dealer or with them directly. The distributor is located in some armpit of a state called Ohio?!?!?!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John,
> 
> I can get the parts for your little Echo top handle for $86.00 bucks to my local dealer. He says he talked to the factory and that is an obsolete 1999 model saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the kicker.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's rare.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They want to know if you'll sell it to them!!
> 
> Give me a shout and we'll work out a way for you to get in touch with my dealer or with them directly. The distributor is located in some armpit of a state called Ohio?!?!?!



Think Jeff has me fixed up on parts? Don't loose that info just in case! I will sell anything for the right price!!  Tell them to make me an offer I can't refuse


----------



## tbone75

ECHO-Echo-echo said:


> NewBe here....Just checking out the fight.



Another CAD addict checking in on us? :hmm3grin2orange: Sorry to tell you but we don't fight in here? May tease the crap out of you?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I guess if I needed a 32" I would, but I need a 36" to replace the wore out bar on my Husqvarna 2100CD.



Hey Peg Leg if you go look you may find a 36" :monkey:


----------



## tbone75

Just had to show off the 064 with its nice clutch cover and new dogs! Don't look Ron :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Going to put this set of chain tools up for trade in the swap thread.Can't see why I need 3 ? LOL Looking for a project saw of equal value?


----------



## dancan

Jon1212 said:


> I guess if I needed a 32" I would, but I need a 36" to replace the wore out bar on my Husqvarna 2100CD.





tbone75 said:


> Hey Peg Leg if you go look you may find a 36" :monkey:



32" make you walk with a limp ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> 32" make you walk with a limp ?



now DAN being MEEn !!! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> now DAN being MEEn !!! LOL !!



I learn't from some of the best LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

Wooo HOO ooo !!!!! 
taking my pickup tomorrow to pick up the saws 
hope he's right on the 30 -40 saw count !!
just got an email with the AD and pickup time 
told me i didnt have to take any creamsickles too !! that makes it nice !


----------



## roncoinc

*ryobie porting*


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## roncoinc

The pic of the exhaust didnt come out well.
just the ussuall widening and matching to the muffler.
the upper transfers i didnt touch.
they are very nice as they are with plenty of blending toward the intake.
i figured with the lowers letting so much more in free it should really create a velocity boost when everything comes out the uppers.
the restricted muffler is easy.
pull muffler take off cover,drill hole that is there thru both layers with 1/2 in drill without going thru back of muffler and thats it.
no base gasket.
pull carb adjusters and slot to adjust.
16 in bar and now you have one screaming little demon


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The pic of the exhaust didnt come out well.
> just the ussuall widening and matching to the muffler.
> the upper transfers i didnt touch.
> they are very nice as they are with plenty of blending toward the intake.
> i figured with the lowers letting so much more in free it should really create a velocity boost when everything comes out the uppers.
> the restricted muffler is easy.
> pull muffler take off cover,drill hole that is there thru both layers with 1/2 in drill without going thru back of muffler and thats it.
> no base gasket.
> pull carb adjusters and slot to adjust.
> 16 in bar and now you have one screaming little demon



I like that Ron! I got to get mine fixed up soon!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Guys.. IM thinking my next project is gonna be McCulloch 250 race saw


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Guys.. IM thinking my next project is gonna be McCulloch 250 race saw



:msp_confused::msp_thumbdn:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused::msp_thumbdn:



Aww come on! 
Its gonna be great :msp_biggrin:
Tractor muffler and everything


----------



## tbone75

WOW where is every one tonight?


----------



## tbone75

Got a deal in the works on the chain tools.Sure wish I had a pile of these things!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> WOW where is every one tonight?



Getting busy around here again, getting into spring cleanup mode along with planning out the shop build and trying to get that patch of woods cleared. Haven't had much shop time again but it will be worth it to have a nicer place to work in.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to head for bed, you guys have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

I am going to try for some sleep? LOL You bunch of slackers!


----------



## Cantdog

Ayah...we be Slackin...Slacker than a Stihl with a broke recoil spring.......


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Bout time for bed.. sure was nice talking to you guys tonight. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Bed time is over you bunch of ZZZSlackerzz .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Yep. Shop is warming up, coffee is on. Are you cutting today, Dan?


----------



## dancan

Yes , I'm going to try and go cut out a septic field but it seems to be snowing at the moment http://www.arboristsite.com/images/smilies/msp_mad.gif


----------



## Mill_wannabe

dancan said:


> Yes , I'm going to try and go cut out a septic field but it seems to be snowing at the moment http://www.arboristsite.com/images/smilies/msp_mad.gif



Snow? What's that? We have had almost nothing this year.


----------



## dancan

Hmm , the smileys are not working on that puter but are OK on this one .
Snow = 
We had zero snow on the ground yesterday but have got 4" of that wet sticky tree hugging stuff happening now .


----------



## Cantdog

Probably the same crappy weather system we had yesterday...but we got rain and 40 degrees out of it...must be just a tad colder up there. Nice here today...sunny and 33 on the north side already...gonna be 40 or better again today and tomorrow....muddy on top of frost....Saab duty today..finally I feel good enough to start back on it..no excuse now...ALL parts are here..time to git 'er done.....four Jonsered money saws waiting patiently for repair until I can get the "Big Red Swede" out of the shop....


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Yep. Shop is warming up, coffee is on. Are you cutting today, Dan?



Did the boy get those project saws done ??
need any more ?

should be back by 1:30 with a pickup load of saws,,what time you be here to help sort and store em ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Did the boy get those project saws done ??
> need any more ?
> 
> should be back by 1:30 with a pickup load of saws,,what time you be here to help sort and store em ?



Hope you get some good ones Ron!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Probably the same crappy weather system we had yesterday...but we got rain and 40 degrees out of it...must be just a tad colder up there. Nice here today...sunny and 33 on the north side already...gonna be 40 or better again today and tomorrow....muddy on top of frost....Saab duty today..finally I feel good enough to start back on it..no excuse now...ALL parts are here..time to git 'er done.....four Jonsered money saws waiting patiently for repair until I can get the "Big Red Swede" out of the shop....



Good luck today Robin!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Probably the same crappy weather system we had yesterday...but we got rain and 40 degrees out of it...must be just a tad colder up there. Nice here today...sunny and 33 on the north side already...gonna be 40 or better again today and tomorrow....muddy on top of frost....Saab duty today..finally I feel good enough to start back on it..no excuse now...ALL parts are here..time to git 'er done.....four Jonsered money saws waiting patiently for repair until I can get the "Big Red Swede" out of the shop....



If I was you, I would work with a hammer in one hand and a wrench in the other, just in case that car decides to come at you.


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks John...I think I can focus enough today to get some accomplished...gotta be in the right frame of mind to get that timing case back on..without losing my cool...it'll be a challenge I'm sure.....the rest will be easy compared to that!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thanks John...I think I can focus enough today to get some accomplished...gotta be in the right frame of mind to get that timing case back on..without losing my cool...it'll be a challenge I'm sure.....the rest will be easy compared to that!!!



It sure sounds like a very huge pain! That thing just looks like a huge pain all the way around! You have just about rebuilt it without pulling the motor


----------



## jimdad07

In the house today with the kids, Mary's working today. It is a good looking day too for cutting wood :msp_unsure:.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> In the house today with the kids, Mary's working today. It is a good looking day too for cutting wood :msp_unsure:.



Not to bad of day here.Enjoy the day with the kids it don't last very long!You turn around and they are grown and gone.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Not to bad of day here.Enjoy the day with the kids it don't last very long!You turn around and they are grown and gone.



I know what you are saying. Have to go make the boy a PB+J now.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I know what you are saying. Have to go make the boy a PB+J now.



Good stuff right there! LOL I better try to get doing something?


----------



## jimdad07

I am going to get some boards up on the back deck and make a firewood miter box for my small logs (if you can call them that). I have a bunch of four and five inch diameter hickory logs out of those woods I have been clearing that are about 6' long. Figure I can make a miter of sorts about 2' wide and maybe 5' or 6' long about 4' tall with a 3 or 4 inch opening every 16" from top to bottom. Bet if I could get 10 or 15 of those little logs in there at a time I could cut them up in a real hurry. Make it a job for the 9010.


----------



## dancan

The forecast is better tomorrow , Sunny :msp_rolleyes: so I'll go cut some nice hardwoods tomorrow and stay dry today .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The forecast is better tomorrow , Sunny :msp_rolleyes: so I'll go cut some nice hardwoods tomorrow and stay dry today .



Sissy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Been talking to Cheeves on here.He has the same back problems I have.But he has had it a lot longer than me!He is giving me great ideas!And other ways to help me!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sissy :hmm3grin2orange:



Your just bein' meen LOL !
No extra glory for cutting out this last little bit so I may as well get some enjoyment out of it and pics are nicer on sunny days .


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Been talking to Cheeves on here.He has the same back problems I have.But he has had it a lot longer than me!He is giving me great ideas!And other ways to help me!



Pain management is a pretty important thing for guys like you, glad you caught up with someone else here who can give you some advice. Now if we could only help you with your mental health....


----------



## dancan

I wonder how many nice Stihls Ron ends up with ?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> Did the boy get those project saws done ??
> need any more ?
> 
> should be back by 1:30 with a pickup load of saws,,what time you be here to help sort and store em ?



PM sent.


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> I wonder how many nice Stihls Ron ends up with ?



I bet there are a few in that pile. Makes you wonder how many he keeps in secret:hmm3grin2orange: Kind of like Jerry and his secret stash of orange turds in a scent locking container, the container that has the biohazard sticker on it.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Your just bein' meen LOL !
> No extra glory for cutting out this last little bit so I may as well get some enjoyment out of it and pics are nicer on sunny days .



Ron likes it when everyone else is meen :hmm3grin2orange: Can't say I blame you pics are better in the sun shine :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Pain management is a pretty important thing for guys like you, glad you caught up with someone else here who can give you some advice. Now if we could only help you with your mental health....



Fooled that shrink didn't I :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Bunch of junk 
"some" good stuff and lots of old parts..


----------



## sefh3

I spy with my little green eye a orange and white creamsickle. Ron's favorite right there. Is it an 038?


----------



## tbone75

Looks like you put a Stihl right on top :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

He put the Stihl on top as it's more likely to fall out while on the road. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

:msp_mad: you guys !!! 

he threw it in there as i was leaving !!!
it dont have a top cover so i dont know what it is ??
Mill wannabe is stopping by later to help sort the stuff out,maybe he will know what it is ?
being on top the stink got to blow off during the trip


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> He put the Stihl on top as it's more likely to fall out while on the road. :hmm3grin2orange:



YEH !! what HE said !!!


----------



## tbone75

The OL talked me into going shopping with her:bang: I need a new puter chair.She my old one is to noisy LOL Makes a lot of creaking and cracking noises! She thinks it will break and I may hurt myself? LOL


----------



## 8433jeff

Its an 028, I believe, and if it needs a home, I could give it one.


----------



## 8433jeff

tbone75 said:


> The OL talked me into going shopping with her:bang: I need a new puter chair.She my old one is to noisy LOL Makes a lot of creaking and cracking noises! She thinks it will break and I may hurt myself? LOL



Sure its the chair and not you?


----------



## AU_K2500

Lots of old homies in there! 

Ya know, if you ever want to get rid of any....i know a place.


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> Sure its the chair and not you?



:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ron you know your my favorite meeen person!! 
Had a wild night with a girl iv been "talking" too. Sure had a good time if you know what i mean  didnt have alot of drinks though dont worry  im taking her out to a fancy dinner tonight. 
John i know how them squeky chairs go! Mine does it all the time and drives me nuts! 
Heading out of town monday and gotta get back to making money rather then spending it.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron you know your my favorite meeen person!!
> Had a wild night with a girl iv been "talking" too. Sure had a good time if you know what i mean  didnt have alot of drinks though dont worry  im taking her out to a fancy dinner tonight.
> John i know how them squeky chairs go! Mine does it all the time and drives me nuts!
> Heading out of town monday and gotta get back to making money rather then spending it.



Well your my favorite skinny,naked midgit in suspenders !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Lots of old homies in there!
> 
> Ya know, if you ever want to get rid of any....i know a place.



Them things SO heavy shipping is a killer.. 
time to get out there and start sorting


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Well your my favorite skinny,naked midgit in suspenders !! LOL !!



Funny ya mention that im wearing them now  







roncoinc said:


> Them things SO heavy shipping is a killer..
> time to get out there and start sorting


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Them things SO heavy shipping is a killer..
> time to get out there and start sorting



You've had enough time , where's the list ?


----------



## sefh3

Ron I know you hate those creamsickles so I'll be more than happy to dispose of them properly :msp_thumbup:

Looks like a ton of Homelites.


----------



## pioneerguy600

8433jeff said:


> Its an 028, I believe, and if it needs a home, I could give it one.



+1


----------



## jimdad07

Here's my new small log miter box, it's all scrap wood I had kicking around. I filled it up about halfway and then took the 9010 with the 28" bar though it all at once. Worked great, the bar was sticking out the other side by about a 1/2".


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well today I went over to the shop and dug out my stash of chain and chain parts, tools etc. I opened up some new packets of stihl chain presets and tie straps,3/8" and .325" pitch. Guess what, they don`t have Stihl stamped on them or any marks of that company, just a little dot on the 3/8" ones. My older presets and straps did but not these newer ones. I am likely still working with parts from reels of chain I bought back in the 70`s-80`s but I recently got some rolls of new chain that I have not gotten into yet and the presets with the tiestraps are not marked. Very sorry that I posted that wrong info to Ron and John where they were trying to identify the presets and tie straps they were sorting out. Other than the Dot stamped into the side of each tiestrap and preset there is no way of identiying what chain they belong to, guess if the shoulder of the rivet fits the drivelinks then that preset will work with that chain. Oregon also stamped their links at one time, so did Windsor but it looks like they have all dropped it recently as I now have presets and tie straps that fit the Oregon and Windsor chain that have no manufacturers marks on them. Quite perplexing indeed.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron I know you hate those creamsickles so I'll be more than happy to dispose of them properly :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Looks like a ton of Homelites.



028 woodboss..
found the top cover.
needed a handle,had a new one still in the box.
a complete runner..can sleep under the storage trailer


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Here's my new small log miter box, it's all scrap wood I had kicking around. I filled it up about halfway and then took the 9010 with the 28" bar though it all at once. Worked great, the bar was sticking out the other side by about a 1/2".



I like that setup as I use a similar one with the 60" on the 090 for some fun cutting with the big saws.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well today I went over to the shop and dug out my stash of chain and chain parts, tools etc. I opened up some new packets of stihl chain presets and tie straps,3/8" and .325" pitch. Guess what, they don`t have Stihl stamped on them or any marks of that company, just a little dot on the 3/8" ones. My older presets and straps did but not these newer ones. I am likely still working with parts from reels of chain I bought back in the 70`s-80`s but I recently got some rolls of new chain that I have not gotten into yet and the presets with the tiestraps are not marked. Very sorry that I posted that wrong info to Ron and John where they were trying to identify the presets and tie straps they were sorting out. Other than the Dot stamped into the side of each tiestrap and preset there is no way of identiying what chain they belong to, guess if the shoulder of the rivet fits the drivelinks then that preset will work with that chain. Oregon also stamped their links at one time, so did Windsor but it looks like they have all dropped it recently as I now have presets and tie straps that fit the Oregon and Windsor chain that have no manufacturers marks on them. Quite perplexing indeed.



I did notice some with a little dot or maybe a small "zero" stamped on some.
still a lot had oregon and windsor on them.
i guess when i get to a stihl chain it will be a guessing game to find what fits 
Tnx for letting us know that actually helps a lot !
without that info i would still be lost but now i am at least aware.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I helped my neighbor cut up a tree. I used my mcculloch with a 24" bar. Took forever and my hands hurt haha. Good news is, his father was there and told me that he probably had 4-5 old saws in his shed  i like that!! Lol! 
I fixed this homie xl for this neighbor, cleaned the carb, new fuel lines, still not running right i told him that a carb kit was in order.. so now i gotta find a carb kit for the stupid thing :bang: 
He said if i get it runnin his brother had a pile of homies he was gonna bring home with him sometime


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I helped my neighbor cut up a tree. I used my mcculloch with a 24" bar. Took forever and my hands hurt haha. Good news is, his father was there and told me that he probably had 4-5 old saws in his shed  i like that!! Lol!
> I fixed this homie xl for this neighbor, cleaned the carb, new fuel lines, still not running right i told him that a carb kit was in order.. so now i gotta find a carb kit for the stupid thing :bang:
> He said if i get it runnin his brother had a pile of homies he was gonna bring home with him sometime



Look on Acres site for that saw and it will tell you what carb kits it takes.


----------



## roncoinc

Lil' homelite heaven.
was a bunch of these in the pile.
a lot of complet ones too that may run with little effort.


----------



## roncoinc

Big ol homie is a runner


----------



## tbone75

Back from shopping finally! UGH !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Back from shopping finally! UGH !



How much money did you get to spend?? 

Thanks ron, ill look it up when i get home


----------



## tbone75

Didn't get me a chair.The only one I liked they want 130.00 for! Dang I could buy a good saw for that! :hmm3grin2orange: Got to do some more shopping around?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Didn't get me a chair.The only one I liked they want 130.00 for! Dang I could buy a good saw for that! :hmm3grin2orange: Got to do some more shopping around?



Just oil the damned chair !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Dang I could buy a good saw for that!



...you got problems! 

People throw away nice office chairs all the time where i work.. to damn big to ship though!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> How much money did you get to spend??
> 
> Thanks ron, ill look it up when i get home



Way too much!! All I got was a wireless keyboard and mouse to try out?


----------



## 8433jeff

roncoinc said:


> 028 woodboss..
> found the top cover.
> needed a handle,had a new one still in the box.
> a complete runner..can sleep under the storage trailer



You hate Stihls, but had a NOS handle for an 028 in a box?

Come out of the closet, and leave the Huskys in there when you leave. John can come clean up the litter while you play catch up to Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just oil the damned chair !!



I did! Didn't help a bit? It makes some loud cracking noises?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Way too much!! All I got was a wireless keyboard and mouse to try out?



Them things are actually kind of nice, my mom and dad have one. You can away from the puter with no wires holding you up.. get a big screen tv for your monitor and you can stand 15ft away


----------



## 8433jeff

tbone75 said:


> I did! Didn't help a bit? It makes some loud cracking noises?



I still say its you that needs the oil...


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> I still say its you that needs the oil...



:hmm3grin2orange: I do make a lot of funny noises?


----------



## roncoinc

8433jeff said:


> You hate Stihls, but had a NOS handle for an 028 in a box?
> 
> Come out of the closet, and leave the Huskys in there when you leave. John can come clean up the litter while you play catch up to Jerry.



NO,no,no,,,,,,,,,,the guy i got the stuff from had ordered a new handle for it..
John has enuf stihls to show that he dont mind litter boxes !! 

Dont think i will catch up to Jerry,,,BUT,,the guy has he "says" another 100-150 in a friends barn upstate that i can have  hope the deal dont take a year like this one did


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I do make a lot of funny noises?



Yeh,,,you make noises alright !!
but probly only YOU think they are funny !! 

how much does it cost to ship a pallet of saws to ohio ??


----------



## roncoinc

here is a complete homie C5 with comp and spark.
a couple 360's..
poulan S25 type with self chain sharpeners on them..
and a Massey Furgerson saw..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,,you make noises alright !!
> but probly only YOU think they are funny !!
> 
> how much does it cost to ship a pallet of saws to ohio ??



:hmm3grin2orange: Your right the OL don't think there so funny :hmm3grin2orange: WAY WAY to much to ship that many! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> here is a complete homie C5 with comp and spark.
> a couple 360's..
> poulan S25 type with self chain sharpeners on them..
> and a Massey Furgerson saw..



Nice pile of old saws!


----------



## tbone75

Just finished a deal on a saw I don't need :hmm3grin2orange: 066 Red Light. What the red light means I don't know? It even runs!


----------



## roncoinc

A BUNCH of xl12,supers,101,103 etc. homies..
most complete with compression.
no shortage of canoe anchors !! 






camera battery died after this pic so i didnt get the rest of the saws ..
there were well over 40 of em tho..

gave some away to randall.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I do make a lot of funny noises?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Just finished a deal on a saw I don't need :hmm3grin2orange: 066 Red Light. What the red light means I don't know? It even runs!



:0 
John ya dont need that heavy ol saw!!! Ill buy it, or... trade


----------



## roncoinc

Randall, ( mill wannabe ) and his son Will came over and helped me sort and tag and store the saws..
some went inside the shop,,( stihl under the camper ) and some went under the shop with the parts saws.
He ended up taking home an XL homie and THREE !!! mini macs !! 
how lucky could i get !! ???

sorry randy 
PS: tnx for the help


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Just oil the damned chair !!





tbone75 said:


> I did! Didn't help a bit? It makes some loud cracking noises?



Diet ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A BUNCH of xl12,supers,101,103 etc. homies..
> most complete with compression.
> no shortage of canoe anchors !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camera battery died after this pic so i didnt get the rest of the saws ..
> there were well over 40 of em tho..
> 
> gave some away to randall.



Yep anchors is right :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just finished a deal on a saw I don't need :hmm3grin2orange: 066 Red Light. What the red light means I don't know? It even runs!



The red light came on when the saw hit its maximum RPM allowed by the coil, they are rev limited that way.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Diet ?



Nah I am a slug! Just not a fat one :hmm3grin2orange: 6' 180 is all !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The red light came on when the saw hit its maximum RPM allowed by the coil, they are rev limited that way.



Well that is just no fun! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep anchors is right :hmm3grin2orange:



They shure made a lot of them Homies in their day, not bad ole saws at all, just no AV and little muffleing on them. I know where I can get 2 or more truckloads of them at a mill that used them for forestry works for about 20 years.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well that is just no fun! :hmm3grin2orange:



I can make that a very fun saw!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Randall, ( mill wannabe ) and his son Will came over and helped me sort and tag and store the saws..
> some went inside the shop,,( stihl under the camper ) and some went under the shop with the parts saws.
> He ended up taking home an XL homie and THREE !!! mini macs !!
> how lucky could i get !! ???
> 
> sorry randy
> PS: tnx for the help



:msp_confused: Something wrong with him? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can make that a very fun saw!!



Now that I KNOW !!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Well thats it on the pix and discriptions if todays freebie load of saws..
if camera battery did not die i would have more but that should be enuf for now..


hhhmmm..... pallet to ohio ??


----------



## tbone75

Careful Jerry! You know what happen last time ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> well thats it on the pix and discriptions if todays freebie load of saws..
> If camera battery did not die i would have more but that should be enuf for now..
> 
> 
> Hhhmmm..... Pallet to ohio ??



ron !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now that I KNOW !!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Never owned one myself but read a lot about them, I got some stuff that would make that a very fun saw shts and giggles but also would make a great felling saw. That`s about all I use my modded flatop 066 for as it needs big wood to place a load on it, great saw for knocking big trees off the stump.


----------



## tbone75

Very nice load of saws Ron! Part them suckers out on fleabay and make you some money!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never owned one myself but read a lot about them, I got some stuff that would make that a very fun saw shts and giggles but also would make a great felling saw. That`s about all I use my modded flatop 066 for as it needs big wood to place a load on it, great saw for knocking big trees off the stump.



Got to say I would love to send it up to you!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Careful Jerry! You know what happen last time ! :hmm3grin2orange:



That was a fun project, there was a lot of abuse heaped on that one and its parts saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got to say I would love to send it up to you!



Any time you like!


----------



## tbone75

I traded them chain tools and several bucks for the 066.I stihl got a good deal on it.I don't need it but why not? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I traded them chain tools and several bucks for the 066.I stihl got a good deal on it.I don't need it but why not? :hmm3grin2orange:



Exactly....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That was a fun project, there was a lot of abuse heaped on that one and its parts saw.



The 066 is way way better shape! That 064 was a big nasty mess! But what a saw it is now!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The 066 is way way better shape! That 064 was a big nasty mess! But what a saw it is now!!!!



The 064 should at least be good mechanically and a bit more powerful....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Any time you like!



I may not even unbox it LOL Yes I better and repack it real good! You asked for it!  Just can't help myself :biggrin: I know what you can do with it!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Very nice load of saws Ron! Part them suckers out on fleabay and make you some money!



Not a bad idea, you can at least support the CAD half way decently doing that, or in Mary's case, pay some bills.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 064 should at least be good mechanically and a bit more powerful....LOL



Its is GREAT!! I started it up again just for fun LOL Not bad to start as long as you do it right! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I may not even unbox it LOL Yes I better and repack it real good! You asked for it!  Just can't help myself :biggrin: I know what you can do with it!!:msp_thumbsup:



You should at least run it a bit to get a feel and idea of what it was like before surgery, after surgery will be a different animal.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I traded them chain tools and several bucks for the 066.I stihl got a good deal on it.I don't need it but why not? :hmm3grin2orange:



...i hate you!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You should at least run it a bit to get a feel and idea of what it was like before surgery, after surgery will be a different animal.



Very good idea! I will do that for a bit first. Be good to know the before and after! And you already know there is no hurry what so ever on it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> ...i hate you!!!



You already got one!


----------



## tbone75

Dang I let the fire go out! BRB LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang I let the fire go out! BRB LOL



Have you noticed the sound out of that 064 airbox from the air rushing down that big intake on the Magnum carb?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> Randall, ( mill wannabe ) and his son Will came over and helped me sort and tag and store the saws..
> some went inside the shop,,( stihl under the camper ) and some went under the shop with the parts saws.
> He ended up taking home an XL homie and THREE !!! mini macs !!
> how lucky could i get !! ???
> 
> sorry randy
> PS: tnx for the help



No good deed goes unpunished! 

I am looking forward to working on the Homie. I like the look of those blue and white ones and haven't played with one yet. 
I can't believe how many mini-macs there are in the world. Maybe we can pave highways with them or something? :msp_confused:

Thanks, Ron! Glad we could help you out.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have you noticed the sound out of that 064 airbox from the air rushing down that big intake on the Magnum carb?



Kinda like a Hoover ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Kinda like a Hoover ??



More like the unsilenced air breather on the LS7.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> More like the unsilenced air breather on the LS7.



Very close Jerry! LOL Sounds like a 4 barrel opened up!  It does like fuel too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Using the new keyboard and mouse! This is nice!!


----------



## tbone75

I am down to one saw I still want! The 120si ! Other than that I think I am good to go! :hmm3grin2orange: Till the next one? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Very close Jerry! LOL Sounds like a 4 barrel opened up!  It does like fuel too! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yep, one of the tradeoffs for higher performance....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> More like the unsilenced air breather on the LS7.



YEH,,,,:msp_smile: except it's about 500 HP short !!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Using the new keyboard and mouse! This is nice!!



Forget about the new computer chair. Go buy a big flat screen tv, plug your computer into it and surf this site while in your lazy boy and wireless keyboard.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Very close Jerry! LOL Sounds like a 4 barrel opened up!  It does like fuel too! :hmm3grin2orange:



You gotta pay to go fast.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YEH,,,,:msp_smile: except it's about 500 HP short !!



Like to put one of them in the old Vette! That 350 is a wimp LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> YEH,,,,:msp_smile: except it's about 500 HP short !!



Never said or claimed it had the HP of a LS7.....LOL


----------



## sefh3

That vette would really wake up with an LS7


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, one of the tradeoffs for higher performance....LOL



I don't care one little bit! Well worth the fuel for the fun!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never said or claimed it had the HP of a LS7.....LOL



It sounds good and runs even better!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Like to put one of them in the old Vette! That 350 is a wimp LOL



My 350 aint a wimp 
( but it's not stock )..


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> That vette would really wake up with an LS7



Yes it would! But I would be in jail most of the time! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Like to put one of them in the old Vette! That 350 is a wimp LOL



Watch out what you wish for, I got a 555 hp big block that I was going to use in the 39 Willys but put a 850 hp blown Mountain motor in it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My 350 aint a wimp
> ( but it's not stock )..



I know ! :msp_razz: And looks a lot better than mine too!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Forget about the new computer chair. Go buy a big flat screen tv, plug your computer into it and surf this site while in your lazy JOHN and wireless keyboard.



fixed it fer ya..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Watch out what you wish for, I got a 555 hp big block that I was going to use in the 39 Willys but put a 850 hp blown Mountain motor in it.



:drool::msp_drool:


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Watch out what you wish for, I got a 555 hp big block that I was going to use in the 39 Willys but put a 850 hp blown Mountain motor in it.



WOW and that weighs in at 2500 or so lbs with that kinda HP. I bet it would be a thrill to drive. I built an 383 stroke a few years back for a guy that used a CJ7 frame and put a model A on it. That was a blast to build and drive.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> fixed it fer ya..



:msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Watch out what you wish for, I got a 555 hp big block that I was going to use in the 39 Willys but put a 850 hp blown Mountain motor in it.



WOW I bet that was a wild thing! :eek2:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Watch out what you wish for, I got a 555 hp big block that I was going to use in the 39 Willys but put a 850 hp blown Mountain motor in it.



Well my 350 with dual superchargers and a blower on top of quad 4bbls puts out 1000 hp.
i needed to put a two ton rear end under it with dual wheels to get traction


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> WOW and that weighs in at 2500 or so lbs with that kinda HP. I bet it would be a thrill to drive. I built an 383 stroke a few years back for a guy that used a CJ7 frame and put a model A on it. That was a blast to build and drive.



I bet that thing looks good! And very very fun to drive!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well my 350 with dual superchargers and a blower on top of quad 4bbls puts out 1000 hp.
> i needed to put a two ton rear end under it with dual wheels to get traction



You and Jerry sure have some NICE toys!


----------



## sefh3

He's working on a blown vette right now. I don't know many details on this one because it's "his secret". I'm sure he'll call when he gets stumped on the motor or drivetrain.


----------



## tbone75

Wonder how Robin is doing on the SUUB? Poor guy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well my 350 with dual superchargers and a blower on top of quad 4bbls puts out 1000 hp.
> i needed to put a two ton rear end under it with dual wheels to get traction



I bet it would.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bet that thing looks good! And very very fun to drive!



It`s not mine but belongs to a good friend that I helped out. Won everyshow it attended in its first year of showing. Currently just in storage. Danny has likely seen it more than me. I have driven up to 1450 hp 4 wheel vehicles.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Wonder how Robin is doing on the SUUB? Poor guy!



Poor Robin 
complications then sickness and more parts ??
he should have traded it in..
He's worse than stink on a stihl tho,,just wont let go once involved..
like a pit bull on a poodle !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You and Jerry sure have some NICE toys!



Wish sometimes I kept a few of them but as I got older I lost my nerve to use them to their ragged edge, started back when at 158 mph I realised that I had little control of where the car would steer.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wish sometimes I kept a few of them but as I got older I lost my nerve to use them to their ragged edge, started back when at 158 mph I realised that I had little control of where the car would steer.



Yes they tend to try and fly!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Poor Robin
> complications then sickness and more parts ??
> he should have traded it in..
> He's worse than stink on a stihl tho,,just wont let go once involved..
> like a pit bull on a poodle !!



Yep! He just wont quit! LOL I would have dumped that sucker!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It`s not mine but belongs to a good friend that I helped out. Won everyshow it attended in its first year of showing. Currently just in storage. Danny has likely seen it more than me. I have driven up to 1450 hp 4 wheel vehicles.



And we think a 7hp saws is something :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes they tend to try and fly!



Was getting close to lift off, the engine bonnet was bowed up in the center high enough for me to see the radiator, after that ride I had to beat the hood keeper pins outward to be able to lift the hood off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> And we think a 7hp saws is something :hmm3grin2orange:



Kinda sick, aint it?....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was getting close to lift off, the engine bonnet was bowed up in the center high enough for me to see the radiator, after that ride I had to beat the hood keeper pins outward to be able to lift the hood off.



That was pushing it a little to far maybe !!


----------



## roncoinc

If you REALLY wanne see some fast cars,,,,,,,,,,,,
New England dragway has an event called " jet cars under the stars "..
an event featuting jet powered vehicles.
1/4 mile in 4 seconds ?? 300+mph ??
awsome show


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If you REALLY wanne see some fast cars,,,,,,,,,,,,
> New England dragway has an event called " jet cars under the stars "..
> an event featuting jet powered vehicles.
> 1/4 mile in 4 seconds ?? 300+mph ??
> awsome show



They have one of them not to far from me they put on a jet car show.National Trails Raceway Use to have the spring nationals there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That was pushing it a little to far maybe !!



Too fast for that body style, more aerodynamics needed.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too fast for that body style, more aerodynamics needed.



Yes Wings! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

OL needs the phone. Back in a bit? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OL needs the phone. Back in a bit? LOL



opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

OK everyone go to bed? :msp_confused:


----------



## Cantdog

You boys are really wheelin tonight!!! LOL!!! HAHA pitbull on a poodle LOLOLOL!!! Saab is coming along fine....all timing and balance chains and sprockets, tensioners all in and timed. Timing cover back on and sealed...oil pump installed and the cover and that enormous snap ring reinstalled..misc other bits cleaned and bolted back in place. Head and cams tomorrow morning then the modded base. Should be back road worthy Monday afternoon......if I don't break something!!LOL!! Talking about rather excessive speed (and certainly not really comparing a 4 cyl to a big block) when the OL bought this car we took a trip to Portland (150 miles one way) as I always do to try out a new car, I was driving about 80 mph on 95 and she was reading the owners manual.........she comes to the section pertaining to the turbo and it states "you will notice that once you pass 148 mph (155 for the Areo) you will not be able to crowd the turbe gauge into the red any longer...this is a safty precaution" LOLOL!!! I never bothered to check out that feature....I don't need felony speed!!!! I'd just like the thing to run.......again....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You boys are really wheelin tonight!!! LOL!!! HAHA pitbull on a poodle LOLOLOL!!! Saab is coming along fine....all timing and balance chains and sprockets, tensioners all in and timed. Timing cover back on and sealed...oil pump installed and the cover and that enormous snap ring reinstalled..misc other bits cleaned and bolted back in place. Head and cams tomorrow morning then the modded base. Should be back road worthy Monday afternoon......if I don't break something!!LOL!! Talking about rather excessive speed (and certainly not really comparing a 4 cyl to a big block) when the OL bought this car we took a trip to Portland (150 miles one way) as I always do to try out a new car, I was driving about 80 mph on 95 and she was reading the owners manual.........she comes to the section pertaining to the turbo and it states "you will notice that once you pass 148 mph (155 for the Areo) you will not be able to crowd the turbe gauge into the red any longer...this is a safty precaution" LOLOL!!! I never bothered to check out that feature....I don't need felony speed!!!! I'd just like the thing to run.......again....



Sounds like your doing very well on the Suub!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK everyone go to bed? :msp_confused:



Nope, just offsite playing around with the Media Cat again....LOL


----------



## tbone75

It is amazing what they can do with a 4 cylinder! If they could just make them sound like a V8? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You boys are really wheelin tonight!!! LOL!!! HAHA pitbull on a poodle LOLOLOL!!! Saab is coming along fine....all timing and balance chains and sprockets, tensioners all in and timed. Timing cover back on and sealed...oil pump installed and the cover and that enormous snap ring reinstalled..misc other bits cleaned and bolted back in place. Head and cams tomorrow morning then the modded base. Should be back road worthy Monday afternoon......if I don't break something!!LOL!! Talking about rather excessive speed (and certainly not really comparing a 4 cyl to a big block) when the OL bought this car we took a trip to Portland (150 miles one way) as I always do to try out a new car, I was driving about 80 mph on 95 and she was reading the owners manual.........she comes to the section pertaining to the turbo and it states "you will notice that once you pass 148 mph (155 for the Areo) you will not be able to crowd the turbe gauge into the red any longer...this is a safty precaution" LOLOL!!! I never bothered to check out that feature....I don't need felony speed!!!! I'd just like the thing to run.......again....



Subb is coming along fine by the sound of things, bet it gets better gas mileage than the LS7....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It is amazing what they can do with a 4 cylinder! If they could just make them sound like a V8? LOL



Nothing but displacement and compression can make that sound. These megaphoned 4 bangers running about out there are nothing but noise....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> It is amazing what they can do with a 4 cylinder! If they could just make them sound like a V8? LOL




Well you know a four sounds alright loudened up a bit..an 8 always sounds sweet...but there absolutey no way in hell to make a six sound good or a v10 either..no matter how loud or powerful they just suck soundwise.....


----------



## farrell

evening all! long time no see! havent been on in months! internet issues then hunting season and holidays then of course the new baby! so how is everyone been?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still hanging around...LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening all! long time no see! havent been on in months! internet issues then hunting season and holidays then of course the new baby! so how is everyone been?



Congrats on the baby! Glad to see you back :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well you know a four sounds alright loudened up a bit..an 8 always sounds sweet...but there absolutey no way in hell to make a six sound good or a v10 either..no matter how loud or powerful they just suck soundwise.....



Nothing can make a 6 banger sound good! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Congrats on the baby! Glad to see you back :msp_thumbsup:



thank you sir! he is a good lil guy! cant to get him his first husky.......it will grand! ported my buddies shinny 757 last night and played with it a lil today.....runs and cuts much much much better!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Nothing can make a 6 banger sound good! LOL[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Yep some of the nicest, toughest most dependable motors I've had were sixs...vs and straights.......just not pleasant to listen to...all sound like a kid with cards in his bicycle spokes!!!! Best to keep them as quiet as possible...no glas-paks!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing can make a 6 banger sound good! LOL[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Yep some of the nicest, toughest most dependable motors I've had were sixs...vs and straights.......just not pleasant to listen to...all sound like a kid with cards in his bicycle spokes!!!! Best to keep them as quiet as possible...no glas-paks!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad bumble-bee LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

the V6 in my wifes buick sounds pretty good and is rather snotty!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, I have to change out a hotwater heater tomorrow, night all.


----------



## farrell

nite jerry! have fun with that tomorrow!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, I have to change out a hotwater heater tomorrow, night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

Adam, it's good to see you around, been a long time. Congrats on the new rugrat, glad everyone is ok. On that note I have to head to bed.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Adam, it's good to see you around, been a long time. Congrats on the new rugrat, glad everyone is ok. On that note I have to head to bed.



thanks jim! have a good night!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Adam, it's good to see you around, been a long time. Congrats on the new rugrat, glad everyone is ok. On that note I have to head to bed.



Nite Jim


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey everyone had a nice night.
Went out to dinner with a gal, went and watched a movie... the movie was great, it was called Chronicle.. it had a great ending! 
Anyway, then we walked around walmart for almoust an hour and a half. Then we went back to my house and colored in coloring books!  

Its good to get out instead of hoarding my chainsaws all day. Haha! 
Even showed her my chainsaws, she was very impressed and was amazed the size of em! Lol 


I know... pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## Eccentric

Well Jacob I have to say that's a nice pair...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
....of straw hats you two youngsters have there. Get your minds outa the gutter you dirty old men!!!


----------



## dancan

Olderrrr maybe , but I ain't dead yet !
I'm gonna play with a pair ...................................of 361's today .
Time to get a movin' you bunch of ZZSlackerzz !


----------



## diggers_dad

Good mornin' Dan. You sound like you're ready to get the day started!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep I'm impressed by the size of 'em too,.................the chainsaws I meen...you know....and, and all .....y'all......(cough)


----------



## dancan

I have to drag an anchor for a bit because we have a 9:00am noise bylaw on Sunday .
I'll start up the saws at 8:30 LOL .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yep I'm impressed by the size of 'em too,.................the chainsaws I meen...you know....and, and all .....y'all......(cough)



Yes , they are a very nice pair to get your hands on ............... the 361's .


----------



## Cantdog

Yep.......I imagine...... one is pretty much the same as the other though..................the 361s I meen......


----------



## RandyMac

we need to see her boots.


----------



## tbone75

Anyone ever watch that show.Twin peaks? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Can't think why I thought of that show? :msp_confused::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tbone75

Jacob was talking about lap dances in another thread? Wonder what he meant? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jimdad07

Jacob, Jacob, Jacob...looks like a bit more power than you can handle....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Jacob was talking about lap dances in another thread? Wonder what he meant? :msp_sneaky:



Finnish nomad rituals.


----------



## SawTroll

Not much happening on the site today.....:msp_bored::sleepy:


----------



## roncoinc

SawTroll said:


> Not much happening on the site today.....:msp_bored::sleepy:



Sure is quiet in here.......................................


----------



## tbone75

Everyone is sleeping in LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Or working...


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Or working...



Working? Is that like a job? Me and Ron don't do that no more LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Working? Is that like a job? Me and Ron don't do that no more LOL



Did you check your stihl presets for that mark Jerry mentioned ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Did you check your stihl presets for that mark Jerry mentioned ??



Yep they have a little mark on them.Looks like a punch mark


----------



## sefh3

Morning everyone.


----------



## tbone75

Just a bump to keep us on page one :biggrin:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

RandyMac said:


> we need to see her boots.








Big black boots!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Jacob, Jacob, Jacob...looks like a bit more power than you can handle....:hmm3grin2orange:


 Yea your right.. maybe ill passs her off to one of you elder guys huh?? 

Bazinga 









RandyMac said:


> Finnish nomad rituals.


 LMAO


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Jacob was talking about lap dances in another thread? Wonder what he meant? :msp_sneaky:



I aint got any pictures to prove any of it??


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yea your right.. maybe ill passs her off to one of you elder guys huh??
> 
> Bazinga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO



Not me! That would hurt me bad! :biggrin:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Not me! That would hurt me bad! :biggrin:



Maybe Ron will consider it... then he wont he so meeen!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Taking a lunch break, got the old heater drained and out, new one in, filled up with water and power on to it, should have hot water in an hour. Never fails that the plumbing has to be all changed around to fit a new tank, no standardization in ther industry at all except that most tanks are now top feed.....:msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

Saw break,uploding a video of this one.
finally got er done and is a little screamer like i thot.
needs better tunning and a better chain but it will pop when you squeeze the trigger and you can push on it a lot without bogging.


----------



## roncoinc

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/dNfDySYwv-M" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


all i had for wood handy !


----------



## tbone75

That didn't take you very long! Getting any where with that big Husky?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/dNfDySYwv-M" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> 
> all i had for wood handy !



WOW!!!Maybe I should stop crushing those," plastic fantastic " little buggers and keep one for a hedge trimmer, or weiner roast stick gathering,...or ,..oh I know, I need one to cut bull rushes, the kind we cut and soak in furnace oil, light them up and they make a good medievel torch....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just got back from that discount shop.OL got another set of sheets.I got a handful of sockets LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Taking a lunch break, got the old heater drained and out, new one in, filled up with water and power on to it, should have hot water in an hour. Never fails that the plumbing has to be all changed around to fit a new tank, no standardization in ther industry at all except that most tanks are now top feed.....:msp_mad:



Meh,,,, your always in hot water !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> that didn't take you very long! Getting any where with that big husky boat anchor?


....lol


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That didn't take you very long! Getting any where with that big Husky?



Parts are on the way


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> ....lol



Better watch it fella !!!
i know where you live !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Better watch it fella !!!
> i know where you live !!



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Parts are on the way



Great! I want to see that one done? Should be a good one!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



Jerry trying to re-establish hisself as King meeny


----------



## tbone75

I am super slug today! All that walking and shopping yesterday about did me in :help: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just got back from that discount shop.OL got another set of sheets.I got a handful of sockets LOL



Yesterday a guy asked me if I had any roof shingles I could spare. I often have a bundle or so left from a job so I have quite a few bundles squirreled away. I told the fellow if he did not mind them being different colors that I did have some. He only wanted 3 bundles so I found him 4 , all one color. He wanted to know what I wanted for them, I said just take them but he then went to his truck and pulled out a toolbox, insisted that I take it. Box is full of 1/2" drive, standard shallow & deep high quality 6 point opening sockets, strongarm, long handle ratchet, short handle ratchet , full set of combination wrenches from 3/8" up to 1 1/4" , Peterson curved jaw Vice Grips, slip joint pliers , several sets of Allen keys and several slot type screwdrivers from 1/4" - 1/2" wide blades. The shingles were worth $60. tops, the tool box and tools???


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Great! I want to see that one done? Should be a good one!



Awfull big saw,what,80cc i think ?
big and HEAVY,almost like a steel.
got to many big saws,that why i made another little one 
i like them things.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jerry trying to re-establish hisself as King meeny



We have all been meen lately? :hmm3grin2orange: Making you feel better Ron :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Great! I want to see that one done? Should be a good one!



Should be big enough to hold Robins boat in position out at his camp on the island.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> awfull big saw,what,80cc i think ?
> Big and heavy,almost like a steel.
> Got to many big saws,that why i made another little one
> i like them things for cuttin grass.


 lol


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yesterday a guy asked me if I had any roof shingles I could spare. I often have a bundle or so left from a job so I have quite a few bundles squirreled away. I told the fellow if he did not mind them being different colors that I did have some. He only wanted 3 bundles so I found him 4 , all one color. He wanted to know what I wanted for them, I said just take them but he then went to his truck and pulled out a toolbox, insisted that I take it. Box is full of 1/2" drive, standard shallow & deep high quality 6 point opening sockets, strongarm, long handle ratchet, short handle ratchet , full set of combination wrenches from 3/8" up to 1 1/4" , Peterson curved jaw Vice Grips, slip joint pliers , several sets of Allen keys and several slot type screwdrivers from 1/4" - 1/2" wide blades. The shingles were worth $60. tops, the tool box and tools???



I would say you got the better end? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Awfull big saw,what,80cc i think ?
> big and HEAVY,almost like a steel.
> got to many big saws,that why i made another little one
> i like them things.



I like them little saws too! Got enough of them! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I should have said I got enough to put together! 10 or so I think? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would say you got the better end? :hmm3grin2orange:



Especially where the stuff is all industrial quality, he is a retired refridgeration engineer, the tools are from where he used to work at a major frozen food distributor.


----------



## tbone75

I got my chain tools set up.There is holes in my bench for my loader.The breaker fit perfect! Put the spinner in the vice.Easy to set them and use then put them away when I don't need them!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Especially where the stuff is all industrial quality, he is a retired refridgeration engineer, the tools are from where he used to work at a major frozen food distributor.



You came out WAY ahead! But I bet you don't even need them :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I got to go get something to eat? Haven't ate yet today? :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Ron, that Homie XL12 you gave us yesterday is running. Not in bad shape at all! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

I got my hands on a nice pair ........... of 361's today .


----------



## dancan

A fine pair ........ that Robin might enjoy .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Ahhhh, the return of the Keith's!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You came out WAY ahead! But I bet you don't even need them :hmm3grin2orange:



Nope,...I got them in quadruplets but they may come in handy as trading material.


----------



## dancan

Another nice pair ......... of fast cutting saws .


----------



## dancan

Sniff , sniff :msp_sad: , I think Jaykob has smoother antivibe on his pair .......... of saws .


----------



## tbone75

I liked that pair of boots much better that your 361s Dan :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Another nice pair ......... of fast cutting saws .



Trade you a brand new Stihl for that J-Red :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Got that dirty steenky steel going today.
after 8 years sitting with fuel in it.
cleaned carb and a kit and off it went.
thats not a chain brake on there even tho it acts like one,nothing inside.
is there supposed to be ?
it's a woodboss 48cc 02x sumthin ?
i need that spacer goes into the handle thingy and the top recoil hole to put a bolt in there.
somebody cut all the wires to the kill switch.
it dont work anyway,that cheezy spring setup they use dont make contact anymore.
gonna havta rebend that so it does work and fix the wires.
what i wont do to heat the shop !!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> A fine pair ........ that Robin might enjoy .




Now that is truely a grand pair...........and in my advanced state...perhaps more useful to me....as either would be sure to make me grinn...some of the afore mentiond pairs have been known to be problematic... occasionally...around every full moon..LOLOL!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Ron, that Homie XL12 you gave us yesterday is running. Not in bad shape at all! :msp_thumbsup:



Thats good news ..
now what about your favorites ??
the mini macs ????


----------



## roncoinc

Fixed it for ya dan


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I liked that pair of boobs much better that your 361s Dan :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Fixed it for ya dan



What a ugly Poopin you got there, Dan. Bet it outcuts that red Turd that is an Orange smelly in disguise, maybe it thinks its Santasaw.....LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Fixed it for ya dan



Best cuttin' Poolan I ever run LOL !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Trade you a brand new Stihl for that J-Red :hmm3grin2orange:



It better be a big saw LOL .



tbone75 said:


> I liked that pair of boots much better that your 361s Dan :hmm3grin2orange:








You sayin' there's sumthin' wrong with mine ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Best cuttin' Poolan I ever run LOL !



I bet it would be, a Poopin would never hold a flickering candle to that particular saw....LOL


----------



## dancan

I don't think I had much slugism time today , 
7:30 leave to go cut the field
8:30 start cutting
12:30 done , go home
1:30 quick shower 
1:55 leave to pick up daughter at airport
4:00 get to restaurant for early supper
5:30 home again
6:50 leave for airport
8:00 Ahh , Weisers Small batch and 7 .
Put about 200 miles on the car today .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I don't think I had much slugism time today ,
> 7:30 leave to go cut the field
> 8:30 start cutting
> 12:30 done , go home
> 1:30 quick shower
> 1:55 leave to pick up daughter at airport
> 4:00 get to restaurant for early supper
> 5:30 home again
> 6:50 leave for airport
> 8:00 Ahh , Weisers Small batch and 7 .
> Put about 200 miles on the car today .



Airport twice in one day. thats no fun, i dont care who ya are. and cutting the field? what are you cutting....snow?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Airport twice in one day. thats no fun, i dont care who ya are. and cutting the field? what are you cutting....snow?



LOL,....A septic tank disposal field, smells like a Husky.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got that dirty steenky steel going today.
> after 8 years sitting with fuel in it.
> cleaned carb and a kit and off it went.
> thats not a chain brake on there even tho it acts like one,nothing inside.
> is there supposed to be ?
> it's a woodboss 48cc 02x sumthin ?
> i need that spacer goes into the handle thingy and the top recoil hole to put a bolt in there.
> somebody cut all the wires to the kill switch.
> it dont work anyway,that cheezy spring setup they use dont make contact anymore.
> gonna havta rebend that so it does work and fix the wires.
> what i wont do to heat the shop !!



Nice old mag 028, so old it don`t have a chainbrake, almost as old as me....LOL
I got a few of dem up here.


----------



## dancan

So far they trucked 9 cord of hardwood off this lot , someone stole about 1 cord and there's 2 stacked plus what I cut today , there might have been 1 cord of saw logs and the rest was slashed up .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> So far they trucked 9 cord of hardwood off this lot , someone stole about 1 cord and there's 2 stacked plus what I cut today , there might have been 1 cord of saw logs and the rest was slashed up .



Must have been inland a bit.


----------



## dancan

Wellington area .
Slugism is starting to catch up on me tonight .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Wellington area .
> Slugism is starting to catch up on me tonight .



Yep,..nice solid hardwood up that way, got to get back away from the ocean breeze to find that nice wood. No doubt the Slugism is creeping up on ya....Night Dan.


----------



## dancan

That lot had the most hardwood I've cut in one spot , sure makes for nice clean cutting , average length about 50' , straight and most were 12" to a max of 24" :msp_thumbsup: .
Lot's of nice wood but nice fast cutting .


----------



## Cantdog

Well the Saab Saga continues...didn't get quite as much done as I had hoped today....alot of ancillory stuff to clean and reinstall. Things were progressing quite well this afternoon....got the motor mounts hooked up enough to remove the engine crane so I could clean the block deck.....going nicely......made a nice rig to hold the head in the crane so I could very accurately lower the head into postiion..lining up the turbo charger and the line up pins in the block and the timing chain and plastic guides etc. Started getting the head ready...thermostat....temp sending unit....installing the exhaust manifold when a stud went "tink" as I was tightening them????? So I tried tightening it a bit more...seemed wimpy...SOOoooo tempted to ignore...know better....heads off..way easier to fix on the bench than in the car....loosened it a bit and it fell off.....stud broken 1/4" below flush...and over halfway fatigued already (see pic)"oh fudge" says I..."I'll drill it out and use an E-Zy out"....broke the 1/16" starter bit off in the stud........."Double fudge!!" I whisper........Gathering My alledged "Pitbull on a Poodle" attitude...I called "Time Out"....huddle with a 16oz Ballentine and discuss the affair.....quietly....just me and my Ballentine.....knowing I will not succeed in drilling further....so I did what a once young man from the rockbound coast of Maine would have opted for.....securing a 1/32" nailset and a 20oz straight claw hammer, I promptly beat the offending drill bit right on out the back end of the stud..thereby allowing me to continue with a 5/32" bit followed by said E-Zy out and problem solved..get a new stud tomorrow morning and continue on.......sigh..... pics.....just another speedbump....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well the Saab Saga continues...didn't get quite as much done as I had hoped today....alot of ancillory stuff to clean and reinstall. Things were progressing quite well this afternoon....got the motor mounts hooked up enough to remove the engine crane so I could clean the block deck.....going nicely......made a nice rig to hold the head in the crane so I could very accurately lower the head into postiion..lining up the turbo charger and the line up pins in the block and the timing chain and plastic guides etc. Started getting the head ready...thermostat....temp sending unit....installing the exhaust manifold when a stud went "tink" as I was tightening them????? So I tried tightening it a bit more...seemed wimpy...SOOoooo tempted to ignore...know better....heads off..way easier to fix on the bench than in the car....loosened it a bit and it fell off.....stud broken 1/4" below flush...and over halfway fatigued already (see pic)"oh fudge" says I..."I'll drill it out and use an E-Zy out"....broke the 1/16" starter bit off in the stud........."Double fudge!!" I whisper........Gathering My alledged "Pitbull on a Poodle" attitude...I called "Time Out"....huddle with a 16oz Ballentine and discuss the affair.....quietly....just me and my Ballentine.....knowing I will not succeed in drilling further....so I did what a once young man from the rockbound coast of Maine would have opted for.....securing a 1/32" nailset and a 20oz straight claw hammer, I promptly beat the offending drill bit right on out the back end of the stud..thereby allowing me to continue with a 5/32" bit followed by said E-Zy out and problem solved..get a new stud tomorrow morning and continue on.......sigh..... pics.....just another speedbump....



:bang: See ! You got me beating my head off the wall just reading this!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :bang: See ! You got me beating my head off the wall just reading this!



I think you do that because it feels so good when it stops hurting


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> :bang: See ! You got me beating my head off the wall just reading this!



LOL..You just gotta be a real patient Pitbull......but a Pitbull non-th-less!!LOLOL!!!! Just the way it always is working on stuff...you can't get angry or bummed you just gotta git through it and continue on. Doesn't matter what brand or from what country stuff is from if you want it right you have to make it so...cutting corners or ignoring a problem will just get you in deeper in the end...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL...:hmm3grin2orange:



Jerry your being ornery! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Jerry your being ornery! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeh ! what has gotten into HIM today ???????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think you do that because it feels so good when it stops hurting



Very good point! I forget about my back that way :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh ! what has gotten into HIM today ???????



Must be feeling frisky? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL..You just gotta be a real patient Pitbull......but a Pitbull non-th-less!!LOLOL!!!! Just the way it always is working on stuff...you can't get angry or bummed you just gotta git through it and continue on. Doesn't matter what brand or from what country stuff is from if you want it right you have to make it so...cutting corners or ignoring a problem will just get you in deeper in the end...



I can get upset!But I just back off cool off then go do it again LOL But it has to be right!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> LOL..You just gotta be a real patient Pitbull......but a Pitbull non-th-less!!LOLOL!!!! Just the way it always is working on stuff...you can't get angry or bummed you just gotta git through it and continue on. Doesn't matter what brand or from what country stuff is from if you want it right you have to make it so...cutting corners or ignoring a problem will just get you in deeper in the end...



That is the kind of wisdom you get after years of fighting stuff. It would have been a quadruple fudge here in NY, may have even heard the rage session up in Nova Scotia, and then the softer wheepings of the aftermath in Hew Hampshire.


----------



## jimdad07

Ax Men: The drama ridden train wreck that I just can't stop watching. Pi$$e$ me off to watch that friggin swamp man breath, not so much him, but what the idiot producers have the guy do all the time. Yet I watch every week, I think I have a sickness.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> That is the kind of wisdom you get after years of fighting stuff. It would have been a quadruple fudge here in NY, may have even heard the rage session up in Nova Scotia, and then the softer wheepings of the aftermath in Hew Hampshire.



The kind of wisdom you get after years of fighting stuff is to know what battles to pick and let the others go by.
Cars aint worth that much trouble,time and aggrivation,,they are just a mode of transportation that can be had cheap.
if there is vanity involved then the story changes,i have none so it's easy for me.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> That is the kind of wisdom you get after years of fighting stuff. It would have been a quadruple fudge here in NY, may have even heard the rage session up in Nova Scotia, and then the softer wheepings of the aftermath in Hew Hampshire.



Well Jim that would have been a wast of energy.....and would have cut into my Ballantine time...you just got to have the confidence that you posess the remedy...LOL!! Then whack that sucka with a hammer......correctly of course!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> The kind of wisdom you get after years of fighting stuff is to know what battles to pick and let the others go by.
> Cars aint worth that much trouble,time and aggrivation,,they are just a mode of transportation that can be had cheap.
> if there is vanity involved then the story changes,i have none so it's easy for me.




LOLOL!! Zat why you have a Masserati convertable and a Vette.....just to go git the paper in the mornin???LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well Jim that would have been a wast of energy.....and would have cut into my Ballantine time...you just got to have the confidence that you posess the remedy...LOL!! Then whack that sucka with a hammer......correctly of course!!!!



That correct part is the problem? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL!! Zat why you have a Masserati convertable and a Vette.....just to go git the paper in the mornin???LOLOL!!!!!



Yeah...what he said!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Well Jim that would have been a wast of energy.....and would have cut into my Ballantine time...you just got to have the confidence that you posess the remedy...LOL!! Then whack that sucka with a hammer......correctly of course!!!!



My wife took my old favorite remedy from me a long time, she didn't find the bottle of Capn' hidden away out there though.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL!! Zat why you have a Masserati convertable and a Vette.....just to go git the paper in the mornin???LOLOL!!!!!



And who knows what else?? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> The kind of wisdom you get after years of fighting stuff is to know what battles to pick and let the others go by.
> HUSKY SAWS aint worth that much trouble,time and aggrivation,,they are just a mode of chainsaw that can be had cheap.



Fixed it for ya!!!


----------



## sefh3

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL!! Zat why you have a Masserati convertable and a Vette.....just to go git the paper in the mornin???LOLOL!!!!!



And a 4x4 for when it snows!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL!! Zat why you have a Masserati convertable and a Vette.....just to go git the paper in the mornin???LOLOL!!!!!



Yeh,,,,but,,,,,but,,,,,my main ride is a 4cyl volvo !!
AND i prob have less into the MAS than you do into the suub repair.ttl,$512..spare mas parts car runing was free.
it even came with the head gasket and parts it needed..about 8 hrs of work and it was on the road.
the vett my buddies nephew did between race seasons.bot it with a bad motor CHEAP..
i only paid his cost for parts,no labor,i pulled the motor,picked my battle on that one.

The volvo i got now paid $400 for.. had a hole in the cat.cut it out and put in pipe.pre 95,dont need it for inspection.
other white volvo you saw broke a trailing arm bushing,parked it.
can get $250 for the two cats off them cars,$350 for junking one =$600 minus the $465 i have into the new one leaves me with a nice car AND $135 ..
picked my battle on that deal too.

I just dont like working on them anymore,especially without a place or means to do it..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,,,but,,,,,but,,,,,my main ride is a 4cyl volvo !!
> AND i prob have less into the MAS than you do into the suub repair.ttl,$512..spare mas parts car runing was free.
> it even came with the head gasket and parts it needed..about 8 hrs of work and it was on the road.
> the vett my buddies nephew did between race seasons.bot it with a bad motor CHEAP..
> i only paid his cost for parts,no labor,i pulled the motor,picked my battle on that one.
> 
> The volvo i got now paid $400 for.. had a hole in the cat.cut it out and put in pipe.pre 95,dont need it for inspection.
> other white volvo you saw broke a trailing arm bushing,parked it.
> can get $250 for the two cats off them cars,$350 for junking one =$600 minus the $465 i have into the new one leaves me with a nice car AND $135 ..
> picked my battle on that deal too.
> 
> I just dont like working on them anymore,especially without a place or means to do it..



Very good Ron!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> And a 4x4 for when it snows!!!!



Yup,got a 91 chevy with fisher plow setup.
was on a jobsite and an excavator was moving an old chevy pickup out of the way,it had broke down.
owner gave it to me.
had been using an old power wagon to plow an old friend gave me that needed a starter,$60,plowed with it for three years..the clutch was getting soft so i sold it for $800..
bot my 91 with plow setup for $500 needing a transmision.
using friends garage pulled tranny out of truck given to me,got $300 for it at junkyard,put the tranny in the 91.
so,$1040 minus the $500 for the new one and a tranny change left me with another plow truck and $500+ ahead.
thats picking your battles..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,got a 91 chevy with fisher plow setup.
> was on a jobsite and an excavator was moving an old chevy pickup out of the way,it had broke down.
> owner gave it to me.
> had been using an old power wagon to plow an old friend gave me that needed a starter,$60,plowed with it for three years..the clutch was getting soft so i sold it for $800..
> bot my 91 with plow setup for $500 needing a transmision.
> using friends garage pulled tranny out of truck given to me,got $300 for it at junkyard,put the tranny in the 91.
> so,$1040 minus the $500 for the new one and a tranny change left me with another plow truck and $500+ ahead.
> thats picking your battles..



Ron you know how to work things! Very well too! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you know how to work things! Very well too! LOL



Robin didnt mention the mercedes 
thats another good story too


----------



## roncoinc

Durn,about time to retire for the night and "somebody" upstairs trying to tune a saw without a muffler !! 
:msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Robin didnt mention the mercedes
> thats another good story too



I knew there was more LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

That time again, nite all.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,,,but,,,,,but,,,,,my main ride is a 4cyl volvo !!
> AND i prob have less into the MAS than you do into the suub repair.ttl,$512..spare mas parts car runing was free.
> it even came with the head gasket and parts it needed..about 8 hrs of work and it was on the road.
> the vett my buddies nephew did between race seasons.bot it with a bad motor CHEAP..
> i only paid his cost for parts,no labor,i pulled the motor,picked my battle on that one.
> 
> The volvo i got now paid $400 for.. had a hole in the cat.cut it out and put in pipe.pre 95,dont need it for inspection.
> other white volvo you saw broke a trailing arm bushing,parked it.
> can get $250 for the two cats off them cars,$350 for junking one =$600 minus the $465 i have into the new one leaves me with a nice car AND $135 ..
> picked my battle on that deal too.
> 
> I just dont like working on them anymore,especially without a place or means to do it..



Well.......for the record......I don't have a nickel in the Saab...the OL's car...the OL's bill......however I do have a billion hrs give or take in it. Didn't pick the car but did pick the OL and it's understood that auto repair is in my "Box" as the engineers would say. It has taken on a life of it's own and of course you guys only get to hear me pizz and moan when I encounter a problem. As a rule I too have little interest in car repair anymore...used to enjoy it...when I could see into wierd places better....roll around on the floor and get up to get a wrench better etc....it was fun raising to the challenge. I am not a auto mechanic if I were the Saab would be done by now and back on the road. Since I am not a mechanic and I WILL be required to keep on fixin this car until the OL runs the wheels right off it, I have once again risen to the challenge and have gone way out past where your average garage guy would stopped long ago. I have replaced stuff that wasn't beyond further use simply because it had 82,000 miles on it and is in such a hard to get to place and I was there and have no interest in ever returning...so it gets new...everything... that is in the slightest questionable. Now if the Ol runs this car another 200,000 miles this work and the upgrades I have made to enhance maintenance, all this work will have been more than worth it. If, on the other hand, it gets totaled in the next 20,000...I wasted a lot of effort and she a lot of cash...there's the rub and the gamble. But other than the parts issue this has gone well...I do have a very well lit and well heated area to work on it in and it being a challange more than a straight forward repair it has once again sparked my interest so I have no choice other than continue on to the end. When I'm done I may end up with a few more poodle hairs stuck in my teeth and all will be right in the world.......until then it's just more wrenchin....more to follow tomorrow (this) evening!!! LOLOL!!!
...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Another good night fellas 
..sadly it all had to come to an end. Shes going back to work... And so am I tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

Coffee is ready , nappy time is over , time to get a movin' you bunch of ZZZSlakerz .


----------



## Cantdog

Yep.....I'm on it.....


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Wow, Robin. Short night!!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Slug reporting in LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well.......for the record......I don't have a nickel in the Saab...the OL's car...the OL's bill......however I do have a billion hrs give or take in it. Didn't pick the car but did pick the OL and it's understood that auto repair is in my "Box" as the engineers would say. It has taken on a life of it's own and of course you guys only get to hear me pizz and moan when I encounter a problem. As a rule I too have little interest in car repair anymore...used to enjoy it...when I could see into wierd places better....roll around on the floor and get up to get a wrench better etc....it was fun raising to the challenge. I am not a auto mechanic if I were the Saab would be done by now and back on the road. Since I am not a mechanic and I WILL be required to keep on fixin this car until the OL runs the wheels right off it, I have once again risen to the challenge and have gone way out past where your average garage guy would stopped long ago. I have replaced stuff that wasn't beyond further use simply because it had 82,000 miles on it and is in such a hard to get to place and I was there and have no interest in ever returning...so it gets new...everything... that is in the slightest questionable. Now if the Ol runs this car another 200,000 miles this work and the upgrades I have made to enhance maintenance, all this work will have been more than worth it. If, on the other hand, it gets totaled in the next 20,000...I wasted a lot of effort and she a lot of cash...there's the rub and the gamble. But other than the parts issue this has gone well...I do have a very well lit and well heated area to work on it in and it being a challange more than a straight forward repair it has once again sparked my interest so I have no choice other than continue on to the end. When I'm done I may end up with a few more poodle hairs stuck in my teeth and all will be right in the world.......until then it's just more wrenchin....more to follow tomorrow (this) evening!!! LOLOL!!!
> ...



I know what your saying Robin.Its just a job you got to do.It may take a little longer but I would bet it will be done much better than most anyone you would pay to do it! I would do a lot more of that stuff if I had a nice place to do it.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well.......for the record......I don't have a nickel in the Saab...the OL's car...the OL's bill......however I do have a billion hrs give or take in it. Didn't pick the car but did pick the OL and it's understood that auto repair is in my "Box" as the engineers would say. It has taken on a life of it's own and of course you guys only get to hear me pizz and moan when I encounter a problem. As a rule I too have little interest in car repair anymore...used to enjoy it...when I could see into wierd places better....roll around on the floor and get up to get a wrench better etc....it was fun raising to the challenge. I am not a auto mechanic if I were the Saab would be done by now and back on the road. Since I am not a mechanic and I WILL be required to keep on fixin this car until the OL runs the wheels right off it, I have once again risen to the challenge and have gone way out past where your average garage guy would stopped long ago. I have replaced stuff that wasn't beyond further use simply because it had 82,000 miles on it and is in such a hard to get to place and I was there and have no interest in ever returning...so it gets new...everything... that is in the slightest questionable. Now if the Ol runs this car another 200,000 miles this work and the upgrades I have made to enhance maintenance, all this work will have been more than worth it. If, on the other hand, it gets totaled in the next 20,000...I wasted a lot of effort and she a lot of cash...there's the rub and the gamble. But other than the parts issue this has gone well...I do have a very well lit and well heated area to work on it in and it being a challange more than a straight forward repair it has once again sparked my interest so I have no choice other than continue on to the end. When I'm done I may end up with a few more poodle hairs stuck in my teeth and all will be right in the world.......until then it's just more wrenchin....more to follow tomorrow (this) evening!!! LOLOL!!!
> ...



Well,more power to you !
are you sure thems "poodle" hairs ??


----------



## tbone75

Ron did that carb show up?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Well,more power to you !
> are you sure thems "poodle" hairs ??



Well.........I think so...............they're curly.........but trimmed like a poodle.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well.........I think so...............they're curly.........but trimmed like a poodle.......:hmm3grin2orange:



As much as I would like to add to that.I won't cause I would end up in banned camp! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Seems like that nice pair put you guys in a ornery mood? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

I was drooling in fleabay.Found a Pioneer Farm saw going for 280.00 that don't even run???? I must be missing something? :eek2:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron did that carb show up?



Nope,and today a holiday so i dunno ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope,and today a holiday so i dunno ?



Hope it will tomorrow?


----------



## tbone75

Packing up stuff I traded off :bang: Got a pile of boxes but nothing just right it seems :hmm3grin2orange: The PO is going to love me tomorrow!:eek2:


----------



## Jon1212

I was able to use my ported Husky 261 Saturday.........it was my first time cutting in exactly five months(since I became a "Peg Leg")..........Man it was nice to get out there.
I had my 5 year old with me, and I took him through the McDonalds drive through so he could stay in my truck, and eat while I dropped some dead Oaks. I got over to my truck to get my food out, and my boy had eaten all of his food, and then went to my bag, and ate all of my fries...............LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I was able to use my ported Husky 261 Saturday.........it was my first time cutting in exactly five months(since I became a "Peg Leg")..........Man it was nice to get out there.
> I had my 5 year old with me, and I took him through the McDonalds drive through so he could stay in my truck, and eat while I dropped some dead Oaks. I got over to my truck to get my food out, and my boy had eaten all of his food, and then went to my bag, and ate all of my fries...............LOL!!!!



You should know you can't leave a kid alone with the fries! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> You should know you can't leave a kid alone with the fries! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, that's true. Besides it's cheap pay considering he'll stand on the tailgate, and stack all of the smaller rounds for me. He likes to bring his toy chainsaw hard hat, goggles, and safety vest. He'll go through, and pretend he's bucking all of the rounds still laying on the ground.


----------



## roncoinc

SSHHHHHH........... :msp_unsure: is Jerry around or is it safe in here today ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> SSHHHHHH........... :msp_unsure: is Jerry around or is it safe in here today ??



:hmm3grin2orange: No sign of Jerry yet? Were safe for the moment?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah, that's true. Besides it's cheap pay considering he'll stand on the tailgate, and stack all of the smaller rounds for me. He likes to bring his toy chainsaw hard hat, goggles, and safety vest. He'll go through, and pretend he's bucking all of the rounds still laying on the ground.



You got it made! My 17 year old step-son won't even do that much! LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> You got it made! My 17 year old step-son won't even do that much! LOL



I feel your pain there John. It seems the more capable of helping they are, the less helpful they become.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Guys, im considering buying 5 mccullochs....
Thats gonna make 10 in the mail!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Guys, im considering buying 5 mccullochs....
> Thats gonna make 10 in the mail!



Good lord, no wonder your dad lets out a sigh when you get on the puter. And i though three in the mail was bad....plus three other packages of parts, carb kits, and B&C's

When i was your age i barely had enough to keep gas in the tank and take a girl out a couple nights a week. ( and thats when a 20 would fill the tank)

Im just jealous.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Good lord, no wonder your dad lets out a sigh when you get on the puter. And i though three in the mail was bad....plus three other packages of parts, carb kits, and B&C's
> 
> When i was your age i barely had enough to keep gas in the tank and take a girl out a couple nights a week. ( and thats when a 20 would fill the tank)
> 
> Im just jealous.



I dropped 120 bucks on a gal this weekend. She was amazed! Hahaha 

Well my last name is Kendall.. And my family owns kendall oil company. I get all the money I want, im just out here bustin my ass for the hell of it


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I dropped 120 bucks on a gal this weekend. She was amazed! Hahaha
> 
> Well my last name is Kendall.. And my family owns kendall oil company. I get all the money I want, im just out here bustin my ass for the hell of it



I gotcha, not from the part of the country, not familiar with many major oil companys....its all timber down here. Atleast your out there working, you get an ATTABOY for that. I know too many kids with rich parents and all they do is sit around and rake it in. 

Haha, they always like it when you spend money on them....that will never change, the only thing that changes is the amount you have to spend!!! wait till you gotta pay for a ring:eek2:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> I gotcha, not from the part of the country, not familiar with many major oil companys....its all timber down here. Atleast your out there working, you get an ATTABOY for that. I know too many kids with rich parents and all they do is sit around and rake it in.
> 
> Haha, they always like it when you spend money on them....that will never change, the only thing that changes is the amount you have to spend!!! wait till you gotta pay for a ring:eek2:



Lol, I was just pulling your leg about the oil company.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

You should be getting your new saw thursday!  

Once ya get it running youll like it, there very gutsy saws for 38cc!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Lol, I was just pulling your leg about the oil company.



I figured. what do you do, anything to do with oil?


----------



## Jon1212

His day job involves hauling freight with his dad, if I recall correctly. However one of his side jobs is as a shirtless midget suspender model...........LOL!!!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Jon1212 said:


> His day job involves hauling freight with his dad, if I recall correctly. However one of his side jobs is as a shirtless midget suspender model...........LOL!!!!



:msp_lol:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> His day job involves hauling freight with his dad, if I recall correctly. However one of his side jobs is as a shirtless midget suspender model...........LOL!!!!



Lmao!! No thats my main job, hauling furniture is my side job  


But my father and I move people across the country. Pays awfully good, but its hard work.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> His day job involves hauling freight with his dad, if I recall correctly. However one of his side jobs is as a shirtless midget suspender model...........LOL!!!!



LOL, hey jon, youd be proud of me, some guy tried to charge me 2.99 a foot for fuel line. But im no idiot! so i walked away and found it cheaper elsewhere...way cheaper.


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Lmao!! No thats my main job, hauling furniture is my side job
> 
> 
> But my father and I move people across the country. Pays awfully good, but its hard work.




why does the song, "Daddy let me drive" by alan jackson come to mind!

Sounds like a sweet gig. I know all about moving and lifting. work for a tree service for a couple years. we'd throw 200-300 hundred pounds up on the shoulder and carry it to the chipper. But then again we never had to go up any stairs, or through and door ways....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> LOL, hey jon, youd be proud of me, some guy tried to charge me 2.99 a foot for fuel line. But im no idiot! so i walked away and found it cheaper elsewhere...way cheaper.



I get it NAPA for right about a buck a foot!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Lmao!! No thats my main job, hauling furniture is my side job
> 
> 
> But my father and I move people across the country. Pays awfully good, but its hard work.



Only because they pay you to stay away from the other midgets :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I finally did something with a saw today! The 025 I put together a while back.Never had tryed to start it? But it fired right up and sounds good!But them back on the bench I seen a little gas running down the side?Fuel line has a small crack in it.Hope I got one? Went to put a B&C on it? But I don't have a matching pair LOL Time to try out the chain tools!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> why does the song, "Daddy let me drive" by alan jackson come to mind!
> 
> Sounds like a sweet gig. I know all about moving and lifting. work for a tree service for a couple years. we'd throw 200-300 hundred pounds up on the shoulder and carry it to the chipper. But then again we never had to go up any stairs, or through and door ways....



I met his Dad.He is a lot smarter than that ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> why does the song, "Daddy let me drive" by alan jackson come to mind!
> 
> Sounds like a sweet gig. I know all about moving and lifting. work for a tree service for a couple years. we'd throw 200-300 hundred pounds up on the shoulder and carry it to the chipper. But then again we never had to go up any stairs, or through and door ways....


My dad owned a logging company beforee we were on the road, I worked in the woods with him sence I was 13. Iv had my share of hard work thats for sure. 







tbone75 said:


> I met his Dad.He is a lot smarter than that ! :hmm3grin2orange:


 Good one!!!


----------



## dancan

King Slug , you stihl got that dead 365 ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> King Slug , you stihl got that dead 365 ?



Sure do! Haven't tore into it yet.I have a P&C for it.Just got to get to it LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure do! Haven't tore into it yet.I have a P&C for it.Just got to get to it LOL



You ever get to anythin ?? 
beside wearing out seat cushions and office chairs ??


----------



## roncoinc

HIDE !! he's here !!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Ron's being meen again, must of had to work on a Stihl today:hmm3grin2orange:

I been out giving the Fiskars a workout, got just over a cord split while the OL put the kids to bed. Then she came out and took over the shop and made me come in for the night. Can't have nothing. I have a new headlamp that works great for splitting, great time of night to be splitting by hand too, nice and cool outside plus the wood is frozen.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You ever get to anythin ??
> beside wearing out seat cushions and office chairs ??



Very very little lately


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Chirp, chirp

You guys sure are quite. Are you to nice tonight???


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Chirp, chirp
> 
> You guys sure are quite. Are you to nice tonight???



So far :monkey:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Do I need to say something to make ya'll mean??? Haha


----------



## jimdad07

It is a little quiet in here tonight. We need Ron to pipe up.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

The gal (alysha) that I was hanging out with last weekend have really really hit it off.
We had a very intimate kiss before she left sunday night at one o'clock
Turns out we have alot of the same things we want out of life. I know its a step to far maybe but were talking about when she graduates college that we move in with each other? This will be like later in this year... We'd be more roomates then the "serious couple moving in together" 
Her and I wer good friends before we got closer. So its really going along nice


----------



## roncoinc

Yes,, i spent most of the day cleaning that pos 028..
even after the pots and pans cycle i had to srcub the parts with staright purple power ..
soake the main body in the gunk tank,then blow off,soak and brush again,thing is filthy.
should have taken the pressure washer to it !!
looked for a chain,,.325 .063 67 dl ?? wtf ????
did i mention i dont like creamsickles ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> HIDE !! he's here !!!!



Let the bells ring out and the banners fly!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Stihls rule
Huskys drool
Ron is mean
And huskys still drool


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Pioneers rule
Poulans drool
Johns is juba-the-hut
...this poem doesnt rhyme


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did everybody go home and take their balls/saws with them?? No fighting tonight at at all, Ron has gone into hibernation, must be too cold for him and his pink fuzzy slippers & orange and white long johns.


----------



## AU_K2500

Im here, but i guees i dont matter......anybody wanna fight!


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Im here, but i guees i dont matter......anybody wanna fight!



They don`t appear to be too fiesty on here tonight, must be too cold for em....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> They don`t appear to be too fiesty on here tonight, must be too cold for em....LOL



Bunch of pansies!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Bunch of pansies!!!



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> They don`t appear to be too fiesty on here tonight, must be too cold for em....LOL



The computer got hi-jacked again, Mary's had a busy week with the fleabay. We need another puter. You guys have a good night, I'm too whimpy to stay up late anymore.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack up, its going to be another long cold one out there tomorrow, nite all.


----------



## farrell

evening to all! looks like everyone is heading to bed! nite to all!


----------



## tbone75

Wheres Dan? I have been rolling around in bed for the last 2 hrs. Can't sleep cause the rain is moving in I guess? Can't move worth a crap either. Can't do nothing might wake someone up  Can't,can't,cant is all I got! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Guess it is just a little early for Dan :hmm3grin2orange: The cats will get him very soon! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I CAN go poke the stove! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I'm ready to send you the 2:00 cat to keep you company .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm ready to send you the 2:00 cat to keep you company .



:hmm3grin2orange: Got one !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Got one !



I think you should have another .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I think you should have another .



I can send you 4 of them dang things! :hmm3grin2orange: They all have different hours! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

What was you wanting to know about my 365?


----------



## dancan

I wonder if Robin got closer to taking out the Suub for a test cruise ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I wonder if Robin got closer to taking out the Suub for a test cruise ?



I bet he is getting very close if not done?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> What was you wanting to know about my 365?



I got all the stuff to turn it into a better looking 2165 if you weren't going build it .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I got all the stuff to turn it into a better looking 2165 if you weren't going build it .



Not a bad idea?But I got everything to fix it up.Going to try porting it too!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Rise an shine!! Its 4am and I cant go back to sleep :bang:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Well, good morning then!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Mill_wannabe said:


> Well, good morning then!



Its 6am on the right coast...
Watta slackin for? Haha


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Rise an shine!! Its 4am and I cant go back to sleep :bang:



Smart arse midget! I seen what you did in the swap thread :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Smart arse midget! I seen what you did in the swap thread :hmm3grin2orange:



 I swear it said 120si though????


----------



## roncoinc

Got THREE Dr. appts today 
last one at 3pm and back home on the most dangerouse road in the state at rush hour at 4pm.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Hope it goes well for you, Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

John,i went thru some of those presets yestday.
oregon mixed in with the ones with the dots,etc.
what a confused mess i have there 
going to try and regroup everything and keep them seperate.
when i need one i will look until i find a match..


----------



## farrell

morning all!


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Hope it goes well for you, Ron.



You working on mini mac's today ??


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> You working on mini mac's today ??



Nope, working the day job.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> you working on mini mac's today ??



evil!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,i went thru some of those presets yestday.
> oregon mixed in with the ones with the dots,etc.
> what a confused mess i have there
> going to try and regroup everything and keep them seperate.
> when i need one i will look until i find a match..



:msp_confused::help: Guess I got to do the same :bang: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Heading to the Dr. in a few.Hope he will give me something different? Pain pills just aren't getting lately? Not going to the Dr.50 miles away.Gave up of that quack :msp_mad: Only going 20 miles total to this one!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

I see the Pit Bull own there! You driving that car yet?


----------



## sefh3

We actually have .5" of snow today. It was suppose to be rain but the temp dropped just enough. I'm sure it will be melted before 3pm.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> We actually have .5" of snow today. It was suppose to be rain but the temp dropped just enough. I'm sure it will be melted before 3pm.



We had just enough to see it.But its all gone now and raining.Still dang cold out with the wind!


----------



## sefh3

Looks like rain/snow for the rest of week for us. We need one good storm.


----------



## diggers_dad

Afternoon all. Been too busy here to do any saw work or have time on the puter. I'm at the day job taking a short lunch break. Lots and lots of crap to do today. I'm ready to go back to the weekend, it wasn't long enough.

John, are you STIHL hurting? I hope you find a Dr. that can do you some good.

Is that Sob stihl not fixed?


----------



## dancan

Ron and John both going to the doc to get fixed up .
I think this is the doc they need to see .








Dr Rudiger Stihl


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ron and John both going to the doc to get fixed up .
> I think this is the doc they need to see .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Rudiger Stihl



Sorry we don't speak German :hmm3grin2orange: Plus he would try to convert us :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Afternoon all. Been too busy here to do any saw work or have time on the puter. I'm at the day job taking a short lunch break. Lots and lots of crap to do today. I'm ready to go back to the weekend, it wasn't long enough.
> 
> John, are you STIHL hurting? I hope you find a Dr. that can do you some good.
> 
> Is that Sob stihl not fixed?



Went to my family Dr. Told him I was tired of that other quack LOL He gave me the same pain pills plus some other stuff he thinks will help? Go back in 3 months?


----------



## tbone75

Got the P&C for the 359 today!Very nice one too! Think I will just go ahead and try porting it??? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I found a 120si on fleabay that needs some help! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Afternoon all. Been too busy here to do any saw work or have time on the puter. I'm at the day job taking a short lunch break. Lots and lots of crap to do today. I'm ready to go back to the weekend, it wasn't long enough.
> 
> John, are you STIHL hurting? I hope you find a Dr. that can do you some good.
> 
> Is that Sob stihl not fixed?



Marc you got a box today! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Marc you got a box today! LOL



I STILL havent gotten a box


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I STILL havent gotten a box



No carb yet?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No carb yet?



Nope..
and i was expecting carb kits today also.


----------



## tbone75

Dang It should have been there? I sent it priority?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Dang It should have been there? I sent it priority?



Allegedly


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Allegedly



Hey peg leg don't you have some wood to drop on your foot? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Hey peg leg don't you have some wood to drop on your foot? :hmm3grin2orange:



Awww C'mon man!!!! Find a new line................................:deadhorse:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey peg leg don't you have some wood to drop on your foot? :hmm3grin2orange:



well,,i can see no need for ME to be meen anymore,,EVERYBODY else is !!


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> well,,i can see no need for ME to be meen anymore,,EVERYBODY else is !!



Au Contraire Ron, John isn't being mean.





He's just being an A##............................LOL!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys, my kids have me tied to the puter chair with duct tape right now, they are animals.....*SEND HELP!!!!!!!!MY WIFE IS NOT HOME.....I DON'T KNOW WHAT I AM DOING....OH NO, THE BOY IS RIDING THE DOG AROUND THE HOUSE........AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jon1212

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening guys, my kids have me tied to the puter chair with duct tape right now, they are animals.....*SEND HELP!!!!!!!!MY WIFE IS NOT HOME.....I DON'T KNOW WHAT I AM DOING....OH NO, THE BOY IS RIDING THE DOG AROUND THE HOUSE........AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Jim,
You need to remember to stay calm. They sense fear, and they will attack if provoked. Start by taking deep controlled breaths, and if you must speak to them do so in a calm, even manner.
Also look around slowly, and unobtrusively to determine if a pair of scissors is within reach, if so try to get a hold of them without the 'natives" becoming restless. Remember just keep breathing slowly, and if you must bribe the kids with ice cream, candy, or soda to secure your freedom, do so. You can reneg once you are safe.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> well,,i can see no need for ME to be meen anymore,,EVERYBODY else is !!



:hmm3grin2orange: This is fun Ron! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Au Contraire Ron, John isn't being mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just being an A##............................LOL!!!!



Got a box ready to send you! OL just cleaned the cat box :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Heres one for Jon 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/hP0kWqJJZa4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tbone75

I was feeling MEEN after sitting in the Dr. office waiting an hour past my appt. time!Then they take me back to see the Dr. and sit and wait another half hour before he shows up!If that wasen't enough I filled the scrips he gave me 134.00 for 2 ! WTF ! I am on the OLs insurance now because my old job wanted me to pay 400.00 a month to keep my insurance!Now that I am retired.Not so sure I will save any money?:bang:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening guys, my kids have me tied to the puter chair with duct tape right now, they are animals.....*SEND HELP!!!!!!!!MY WIFE IS NOT HOME.....I DON'T KNOW WHAT I AM DOING....OH NO, THE BOY IS RIDING THE DOG AROUND THE HOUSE........AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::msp_smile:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Git my 112 dolly today. My mom sent me pictures anyone wanna see em?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Git my 112 dolly today. My mom sent me pictures anyone wanna see em?



Only if it is the silver and black one.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only if it is the silver and black one.



It is  pictures coming soon.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Love the looks of this saw... And its clean!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Love the looks of this saw... And its clean!!



One of the best looking Sach Dolmar saws made.


----------



## Jon1212

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Love the looks of this saw... And its clean!!



Here's what someone wants for a really clean 112 out here.

Sachs chainsaw german


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Here's what someone wants for a really clean 112 out here.
> 
> Sachs chainsaw german



I have been offered more than that for my silver 112.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Here's what someone wants for a really clean 112 out here.
> 
> Sachs chainsaw german



Well Log,,that thing looks almost new.

But jakes is nice too and probly not as pricey..


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> well *log*,,that thing looks almost new.
> 
> But jakes is nice too and probly not as pricey..



wtf!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been offered more than that for my silver 112.



Monopoly money dont count


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Monopoly money dont count



Guess $500. CDN does not either, the saw is still in its box ,here with me.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess $500. CDN does not either, the saw is still in its box ,here with me.



That just shows how much you want to hold onto it.


Your probly like me with some stuff,bury it with me !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That just shows how much you want to hold onto it.
> 
> 
> Your probly like me with some stuff,bury it with me !!



Some things just are not for sale, I have a few that I will not sell and will likely take them with me....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some things just are not for sale, I have a few that I will not sell and will likely take them with me....LOL



Same with me. I have a list of saws I hold close to heart.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Ron, where you planning on being buried locally? :jester:

We need a shovel emoticon...


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Same with me. I have a list of saws I hold close to heart.



Until some skirt comes along and drags you by the ear,or whatever,in some other direction !!


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Ron, where you planning on being buried locally? :jester:
> 
> We need a shovel emoticon...



You planning on digging up some saws? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Ron, where you planning on being buried locally? :jester:
> 
> We need a shovel emoticon...



Get a map of Nova Scotia,,Jerry's a lot older than me and has nicer stuff


----------



## Mill_wannabe

:angel:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Until some skirt comes along and drags you by the ear,or whatever,in some other direction !!



That`s coming for him, he just doesn`t know it yet....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Until some skirt comes along and drags you by the ear,or whatever,in some other direction !!



:hmm3grin2orange: I was trying to think of something? You did very well Ron


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s coming for him, he just doesn`t know it yet....LOL



At that age,,libido can overpower ANYTHING !!!!!!!!!!!!

he will learn,only took me 50 years and i'm just catching on


----------



## pioneerguy600

We all leave a few friends and activities behind in the dust after hooking up with a special lady...


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> We all leave a few friends and activities behind in the dust after hooking up with a special lady...



Or 20 or 30 or 40,,,but they have all been "special", i've never been married so i guess none were THAT special


----------



## Mill_wannabe

It's never too late, Ron...


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> It's never too late, Ron...



DONT go wishing that on me !! :msp_mad:


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening guys, my kids have me tied to the puter chair with duct tape right now, they are animals.....*SEND HELP!!!!!!!!MY WIFE IS NOT HOME.....I DON'T KNOW WHAT I AM DOING....OH NO, THE BOY IS RIDING THE DOG AROUND THE HOUSE........AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




Amateur!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> DONT go wishing that on me !! :msp_mad:



It won't hurt you Ron LOL I am on my 3rd. wife ! Plus the 3 or 4 others I shacked up with! At different times! :hmm3grin2orange: Lets just say I don't put up dumb chit at all LOL I just move on to the next one LOL It can get a little costly to move them out! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Or 20 or 30 or 40,,,but they have all been "special", i've never been married so i guess none were THAT special



You would attract a higher quality woman if you were to wash off some of that "Musky Husky" smell.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> You would attract a higher quality woman if you were to wash off some of that "Musky Husky" smell.



Looked like he was doing just fine! :hmm3grin2orange: Nice boots she has too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> You would attract a higher quality woman if you were to wash off some of that "Musky Husky" smell.



Who said "quality" had anything to do with wimmin ??
i kinda like em on the "trashy" side 


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WpKUFXHxJa8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## diggers_dad

Evening all. 

I got a nice box with chain tools in the mail today from John (the one with uninjured legs). A very nice set of older Oregon cast metal beauties. Nice and heavy and still work smooth after many years of service. Now I just need to pick up a few odds and ends and I'll be spinning my own chains! Thank you, John!

He also sent me a little Pull-On Pro "Farm Hand". This is the 46 cc model with the anti-vibe. I'm planning on getting it tuned and running well, time some cuts and then see how it responds to porting and muffler mods. If I can find some spare time. Wife needs stuff done around the house, Digger wants to work on saws, my oldest daughter wants to take me to a movie, my dad needs me to work on a Yamaha gold cart he uses around the farm, etc... The honey do list never ends.

On the bright side, I sold an 025 today. It's nice to have a little spending cash for more toys. The guy who bought it heard I liked saws and wanted to trade his locked up Poulan for something better. I sold him the Stihl and called him about 15 minutes later, I found out why the Poulan "locked up". I asked him if he knew what a chain brake was for.....he said "@#$%^&, are you kidding me?" He kept the Stihl and paid me to clean up the Poulan and tune it while I had it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s coming for him, he just doesn`t know it yet....LOL



 
This gal iv been talking to actually like saws  she took alot of interest when I showed her some of mine. 
And for the right gal im willing to give up alittle... Just maybe not ALL of my saws


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Who said "quality" had anything to do with wimmin ??
> i kinda like em on the "trashy" side



Yeah, I've been seen with one or two of them. 

I had a buddy who told me to NEVER, EVER go to bed with a woman who was crazier than I was. I tried it a few times but I'm still not sure if he was right or not......let's just say that knowing how to unlock handcuffs without a key can be an important skill on AND off the job.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> This gal iv been talking to actually like saws  she took alot of interest when I showed her some of mine.
> And for the right gal im willing to give up alittle... Just maybe not ALL of my saws



Once she grabs you by the you know what your done! :hmm3grin2orange: Anything she wants you will say yes dear :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Once she grabs you by the you know what your done! :hmm3grin2orange: Anything she wants you will say yes dear :hmm3grin2orange:



He can't hear you over the sound of all the blood rushing AWAY from his brain down to his.......heart.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Once she grabs you by the you know what your done! :hmm3grin2orange: Anything she wants you will say yes dear :hmm3grin2orange:



you will be saying "YES DEAR" in your sleep....its like the default answer to everything. My dad is a true yes dear man, hes perfected it actually. been married to my mom for almost 35 years. He taught me at an early age...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Yeah, I've been seen with one or two of them.
> 
> I had a buddy who told me to NEVER, EVER go to bed with a woman who was crazier than I was. I tried it a few times but I'm still not sure if he was right or not......let's just say that knowing how to unlock handcuffs without a key can be an important skill on AND off the job.



Now what would be the fun in not finding them wild crazy ones? You may have to sleep with one eye open? LOL But what a ride!!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> you will be saying "YES DEAR" in your sleep....its like the default answer to everything. My dad is a true yes dear man, hes perfected it actually. been married to my mom for almost 35 years. He taught me at an early age...



And he always gets in the last word.......
" yes dear " .............


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And he always gets in the last word.......
> " yes dear " .............



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I see some lurkers down there!  Don't be afraid to jump in!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I see some lurkers down there!  Don't be afraid to jump in!



Nothing wrong with lurking....wish people would lurk in the thread i just started....trying to figure out a DL count for a 22" bar on a C7.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Nothing wrong with lurking....wish people would lurk in the thread i just started....trying to figure out a DL count for a 22" bar on a C7.



:dunno: Someone in here may? I taint smart nuff :msp_confused:


----------



## AU_K2500

thanks to Randy (Watsonr) i was able to figure out how many i need...74 Dl .404x.063 looks like 25 bucks from baileys....


----------



## diggers_dad

Is everyone else still asleep? Hellooooooooo?


----------



## dancan

My dog ain't sleepin


----------



## dancan

Did the Aliens abduct all the ZZZSlackerzz ?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> That just shows how much you want to hold onto it.
> 
> 
> Your probly like me with some stuff,bury it with me !!





pioneerguy600 said:


> Some things just are not for sale, I have a few that I will not sell and will likely take them with me....LOL





Mill_wannabe said:


> Ron, where you planning on being buried locally? :jester:
> 
> We need a shovel emoticon...



Our local pack rat has the taking his stuff with him when he goes covered , he owns a graveyard LOL .
Halifax island-owner ready to sell off wares - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Mill_wannabe

dancan said:


> Did the Aliens abduct all the ZZZSlackerzz ?



Just got back. They have a nice ship...


----------



## dancan

Did King Slug look like the locals ?


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Dan...All....Overcast here this AM...enough wet snow overnight so the road plow went rattling by around 4...perhaps another flurry or rain shower then clear, sunny and a high of 40 later today. Glad I got out this weeks shop firewood yesterday...a nice dry spruce blowdown and a nice standing dead maple that was snapped off halfway up and the top snagged in some other hardwoods. That one was bit tricky but no biggie. Got the cyl head on the Saab, cams in and cam sprockets installed and timed..exhaust stud fixed......had to order one from Bangor and drive to Ellsworth for one M8 X70MM X 1.25 Pitch stud??? Even tried Fastnol...they only sell industrial fasteners of all types...nope......I guess not ALL types?LOL!! Car Quest has a machine shop facility in Bangor...they had one that was not threaded quite as far as needed but with a little alteration is fine. All things considered not to bad for the 22nd of Feb on "THe Rockbound Coast of Maine" Hoss is even in a good mood...most of the time!!

Daughter left for another 3 wks in Costa Rica Monday morning...flew out of Boston yesterday morning on a direct flight to San Jose...but got a number of texts from her last night that they had to put down in Miami due to a medical emergency onboard....haven't heard from her since...assume she made it OK...probably get an Email from her today. She has what our school calls "independent study" where all juniors and seniors (who have good enough grades) do something off campus for 2 weeks and then report back to their supervisors for credit for those 2 weeks. She is working in the San Jose AFS office orienting and placing new foreign exchange students in country. This works for her as last yr she spent 6 months in Costa Rica as a foreign student. Also it gets her out of here in Feb to someplace warm...she is way smarter than her dad....as it should be.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like your doing OK Robin.And your Daughter is doing even better LOL


----------



## dancan

Your bad weather has landed here :msp_mad: .
Our Napa stores have a pretty good selection of odd exhaust studs but there is always the odd one that throws a wrench in the works LOL .
I've got a friend , laborer , hard worker , takes jobs that most don't want to do , saves his money throughout the year so he can get to Costa Rica because he loves it down there . He carries all his vacation pics in his car . I'm positive he gets as excited when when he gives you the play by play of all the pics from 3 years ago as when he was there , 3" stack of pics , I got to see all the pics with an explanation on every pic ......Every Pic with a story .
My daughter is making a career on an island but she discovered Newfoundland is not a tropical one , at least she gets to travel , she's off to Victoria BC at the end of the week and Labrador in a couple of weeks .


----------



## dancan

I think I'll use this parts 2165 as a wheel stop for my hoist .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I think I'll use this parts 2165 as a wheel stop for my hoist .



:msp_sneaky: :msp_thumbdn: :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Any news on your thief Robin?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Any news on your thief Robin?



Nothing from the police......but I have other junkers keeping an eye on the yards...word has come (as I thought) that this guy has a friend with a little money and buys older car stuff from this guy rather than junking it....this could be where my non rusted 72 Chevy truck cab and mint doors went..haven't learned where this guy is located.... but working on it. The other (slightly more honest) junkers hate this guy and would like nothing better than to help get him off the street and in the bin. If a case can be made and won this would be "Strike Three" and "Sparky Skull Head" would be sharing a cell (among other things)with "Bubba" for a good long time!!! Wouldn't hurt my feelings one bit......

Also I found out the reason he was seen coming out of the mill road and going in the driveway next door...the house is for sale and I had thought no one was living there but the son of a good friend it seems is renting it. His father brought me a 2171 and a 590 to fix and we had a couple beers...he was saying that he was very worried about his son coming to a bad end..he wasn't getting it....acting real bad. I said "well, he's young perhaps he'll come to it"...this was before my stuff was stolen and now I find this loon lives right next door and is friends with "Sparky". I need to talk to Peter but I doubt he has much. if any control over his boy any longer. The plot thickens!!!! I have not forgot this for on second and won't until there some resolve one way or the other.......it's that "pitbull" thing....I am patient...always......


"UPDATE" Daughter made it to Costa Rica safe and sound and off to work this morning...she said it's warm..............lol...


----------



## tbone75

Good to hear your Daughter made it OK.That warm sure would be nice!! Maybe Sparky had some help?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Good to hear your Daughter made it OK.That warm sure would be nice!! Maybe Sparky had some help?



Oh yeah he had help alright...1 maybe 2 other kids. He always has a couple young guys helping him. He does have a charismatic way about him.........like the "Hero, Rebel/Junker/Thief".........with any luck, we'll see just how heroic he really is..........not-so-much...1 on1...methinks.....


----------



## tbone75

I am getting a little brave today.Going to port this 359 LOL This will only be the second one for me.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I am getting a little brave today.Going to port this 359 LOL This will only be the second one for me.



Good luck with that John...are you going to take the covers off the transfers or just do the intake and exhaust?? Does your 359 have the cat muffler on it??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good luck with that John...are you going to take the covers off the transfers or just do the intake and exhaust?? Does your 359 have the cat muffler on it??



Yep cat muffler has to go! LOL I will take the covers off and try a little in there too.


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah he had help alright...1 maybe 2 other kids. He always has a couple young guys helping him. He does have a charismatic way about him.........like the "Hero, Rebel/Junker/Thief".........with any luck, we'll see just how heroic he really is..........not-so-much...1 on1...methinks.....



Yeah...If i knew my neighbors punk kid was stealing right out of my yard, id take care of it. Personally! but im also 6'8' 350lbs, so intimidation comes pretty easy for me. so if you need any help, just hollar, and mail me a plane ticket......

But in all seriousness i wish you the best of luck in resolving the issue, i hate nothing more than a thief.


----------



## tbone75

This jug is made just like the 350 is.So I should have no trouble? LOL


----------



## farrell

should be fun john! i was kickin around porting my 372xp this week.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Yeah...If i knew my neighbors punk kid was stealing right out of my yard, id take care of it. Personally! but im also 6'8' 350lbs, so intimidation comes pretty easy for me. so if you need any help, just hollar, and mail me a plane ticket......
> 
> But in all seriousness i wish you the best of luck in resolving the issue, i hate nothing more than a thief.



 The Pit Bull won't need any help! :hmm3grin2orange: But its nice to know a big fella ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> should be fun john! i was kickin around porting my 372xp this week.



Well get-r-done! :hmm3grin2orange: My 365 is next on the list! LOL


----------



## farrell

Sweet!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yep cat muffler has to go! LOL I will take the covers off and try a little in there too.



Good...that cat is a real power robber.......good luck...those saws kinda have a bad rep on here..but the one I went through ran really well and wasn't ported...the only thing I did was knock the bottom edge of the transfers off as it looked to be chipping away so I just smoothed it out and rounded it a little. It also got a complete new Zama carb and intake system as well as a new non cat OEM not modded muffler I though it to be quite fast....


----------



## farrell

the shinny 757 i did for my buddy is a completely differnt saw! he was truely impressed!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good...that cat is a real power robber.......good luck...those saws kinda have a bad rep on here..but the one I went through ran really well and wasn't ported...the only thing I did was knock the bottom edge of the transfers off as it looked to be chipping away so I just smoothed it out and rounded it a little. It also got a complete new Zama carb and intake system as well as a new non cat OEM not modded muffler I though it to be quite fast....



I ran my Uncles a little bit a couple years ago.Ran very good I thought.This one has the crappy carb too.But Ron said he knows how to fix them.I will give it try to see how it works first?


----------



## farrell

the 359's i have run have all been nice running/cutting saws. dont understand the bad rap they get.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> the 359's i have run have all been nice running/cutting saws. dont understand the bad rap they get.



The carb problem is the only thing I have read about them? Plus Robin and Jerry both said the same thing.


----------



## tbone75

This P&C is off a 2159 J-Red LOL Should be better than AM stuff.


----------



## farrell

the one dealer done the road sells stihl and jonsered saws. so figure this out.......he hates husky even though its the same as the jreds.....and really hates the husky 350's (that so many of us like) cause of the muffler loosening up. says he had them come in by the hundreds blown up.... i say operator error in most cases.....straight gassed, not taken care of properly ect...


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> the one dealer done the road sells stihl and jonsered saws. so figure this out.......he hates husky even though its the same as the jreds.....and really hates the husky 350's (that so many of us like) cause of the muffler loosening up. says he had them come in by the hundreds blown up.... i say operator error in most cases.....straight gassed, not taken care of properly ect...



The 350s are very bad about that! This new muffler I have has an extra mount at the top of it.You have to drill a hole in the jug to bolt it on but I am sure it will help.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The 350s are very bad about that! This new muffler I have has an extra mount at the top of it.You have to drill a hole in the jug to bolt it on but I am sure it will help.



i am aware of the issues they had. mine did it after letting someone barrow it, who lost a muff bolt and trashed a new 20" b/c and melted the chainbrake off (never had problem with it prior to this). but thanks to ron i got a new case of it. the muffler i have on it now has the third attachment point as well


----------



## tbone75

Got it all marked out and taped up.Time to go make some chips LOL


----------



## farrell

let the chips fly!!!!!!! i think my the 372 may be on tap for the weekend!


----------



## farrell

i am wanting to oreder a few parts for it too.....new starter assembly (not happy with the aftermarket one i bought) and a few other parts for appearance:rolleyes2:


----------



## dancan

:msp_mad:

My wheel stop 2165 turned into a 2163 , what Husky is that ?


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> :msp_mad:
> 
> My wheel stop 2165 turned into a 2163 , what Husky is that ?



not sure? 362 maybe?


----------



## dancan

Thanks , you are correct . According to the "search button" it is a 362 .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The carb problem is the only thing I have read about them? Plus Robin and Jerry both said the same thing.



The carb problem is just one part of the problem the 359 has suffered. The clamp that connects the carb to the manifold is made of plastic that will streatch from being subjected to vibration and heat. It gets loose and allows air to leak in causing the engine to run lean. This causes piston damage from overheating. The original clamp can be cut off the manifold and a Stihl full ring clamp can be used to clamp the carb fast to the manifold again. Husky sells a redesigned manifold that uses a metal clamp setup on it but that clamp is not a screw type, it uses a notch and tang setup that is much harder to get it locked on tightly. The carb has an accelerator pump problem, most carbs with these can be taken apart and have the little accelerator pump removed, then plug the hole it comes out of with JB Weld. I did not bother with that fix on mine, I put the good fix to it by getting a new Zama carb, the new partition and manifold all from Husky, costs about $70. for all of it and the trick to it is to put all the parts together with the cylinder off the saw. Then reassemble the cylinder back on over the piston and down into place as a unit, the carb can be left off but is a bit harder to get the clamp band snapped on tightly.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The carb problem is just one part of the problem the 359 has suffered. The clamp that connects the carb to the manifold is made of plastic that will streatch from being subjected to vibration and heat. It gets loose and allows air to leak in causing the engine to run lean. This causes piston damage from overheating. The original clamp can be cut off the manifold and a Stihl full ring clamp can be used to clamp the carb fast to the manifold again. Husky sells a redesigned manifold that uses a metal clamp setup on it but that clamp is not a screw type, it uses a notch and tang setup that is much harder to get it locked on tightly. The carb has an accelerator pump problem, most carbs with these can be taken apart and have the little accelerator pump removed, then plug the hole it comes out of with JB Weld. I did not bother with that fix on mine, I put the good fix to it by getting a new Zama carb, the new partition and manifold all from Husky, costs about $70. for all of it and the trick to it is to put all the parts together with the cylinder off the saw. Then reassemble the cylinder back on over the piston and down into place as a unit, the carb can be left off but is a bit harder to get the clamp band snapped on tightly.



I trimmed the plastic clamp off.Already have a Stihl clamp for it! Its the same crap on a 350. So far I think that intake is what killed it.Very loose when I took it apart.You put the 350 together the same way.Put the intake on before you put the jug back on.This seems to be just a little bigger version of a 346.Wonder if anyone ever put a 359 jug on a 346?Or if anything would fit?


----------



## tbone75

Intake pic. Thinking I need to square it up more?Take some of the arch out of the bottom?
The pic looks a bit different than the jug does. I can see where I went past my mark on one side too!My tape missed the mark!Guess I will just even it up.I left plenty of room for error LOL The more I look at the jug and the pic. The pic looks nothing like it is shaped.Going to just even the sides up and go to the next side. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I do need something! A light in the end of my dremel LOL Hard to get enough light in there for me. New glasses could help too?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Thanks , you are correct . According to the "search button" it is a 362 .



Can you make it into a 2172?


----------



## tbone75

Where is Ron today? He can't be that busy


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Intake pic. Thinking I need to square it up more?Take some of the arch out of the bottom?
> The pic looks a bit different than the jug does. I can see where I went past my mark on one side too!My tape missed the mark!Guess I will just even it up.I left plenty of room for error LOL The more I look at the jug and the pic. The pic looks nothing like it is shaped.Going to just even the sides up and go to the next side. LOL



looks pretty good i think


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Can you make it into a 2172?



he should be able to other than the 2172 is the strato version 362/2163,365/2165,371/2171,372/2172 are on the same platform i believe


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Where is Ron today? He can't be that busy



maybe he forgot to get up this mornin might be havin nightmares about creamsicles


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> he should be able to other than the 2172 is the strato version 362/2163,365/2165,371/2171,372/2172 are on the same platform i believe



I may need another parts saw to resurrect this one , it is "Ruff" .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I may need another parts saw to resurrect this one , it is "Ruff" .



Tell Jerry to check the dumpsters


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I may need another parts saw to resurrect this one , it is "Ruff" .



There is a 365 on fleabay.Needs a crank & P&C LOL The outside looks OK!


----------



## dancan

That would be the "Ruff" stuff I'm concerned about .
Wheel stop it is LOL !


----------



## tbone75

Still grinding LOL Getting close! I need a longer bit! Very tough getting back in there! Anyone know if they make longer bits? I will get it but it would be much much better with a 1/2" longer bit. Had to take a break.My Brother stoped by with more work for me.A PIA weedwhacker!! :bang::bang::bang::bang: A stihl that needs a new rope and ???? WTF there ain't no weeds growing yet! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That would be the "Ruff" stuff I'm concerned about .
> Wheel stop it is LOL !



I bet you can find everything you need in the swap thread easy enough?


----------



## Jon1212

I am limping less, therefore the circles I walk in are becoming wider.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I am limping less, therefore the circles I walk in are becoming wider.



:hmm3grin2orange: Get well soon................GOOFBALL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Intake pic. Thinking I need to square it up more?Take some of the arch out of the bottom?
> The pic looks a bit different than the jug does. I can see where I went past my mark on one side too!My tape missed the mark!Guess I will just even it up.I left plenty of room for error LOL The more I look at the jug and the pic. The pic looks nothing like it is shaped.Going to just even the sides up and go to the next side. LOL



The intake can be squared up quite a bit, it does not need the big arched top as the rings do not pass over that area and a flatter top and bottom along with straighter sides will flow better.This is how my intake ports get shaped up,







This is a stock non ported intake, notice the shape of the top of the port.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Still grinding LOL Getting close! I need a longer bit! Very tough getting back in there! Anyone know if they make longer bits? I will get it but it would be much much better with a 1/2" longer bit. Had to take a break.My Brother stoped by with more work for me.A PIA weedwhacker!! :bang::bang::bang::bang: A stihl that needs a new rope and ???? WTF there ain't no weeds growing yet! LOL



What you grinding with? I can get bits up to 6" long for my air die grinder with 1/4" dia shanks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I may need another parts saw to resurrect this one , it is "Ruff" .



Wheel chock!!


----------



## tbone75

OK I will square it up a bit more! Thanks Jerry!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What you grinding with? I can get bits up to 6" long for my air die grinder with 1/4" dia shanks.



Dremels 1/8" bits


----------



## pioneerguy600

Talking about Ruff saws, I had a call asking me what it would cost to rebuild a MS440 that was run over by a skidder and then dragged several hundred feet along under the load of trees it was pulling....LOL
There wasn`t a part of that saw that could be reused..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dremels 1/8" bits



All of the stuff I have seen for them is rather short as a long shaft length would be too flexible and likely bend under even light side on pressure. 1/4" shaft is the way to go.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK I will square it up a bit more! Thanks Jerry!



Since the intake port opens first from the bottom the inital flow is goverened by the shape of that portion of the port, a flatter bottom allows for more initial flow. Lowering the port bottom increases intake duration and in most cases it is a safe move to lower them .010-.020 , no advantage to raising the top and it might even be detrimental.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Talking about Ruff saws, I had a call asking me what it would cost to rebuild a MS440 that was run over by a skidder and then dragged several hundred feet along under the load of trees it was pulling....LOL
> There wasn`t a part of that saw that could be reused..



Now that's "Ruff" LOL .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> All of the stuff I have seen for them is rather short as a long shaft length would be too flexible and likely bend under even light side on pressure. 1/4" shaft is the way to go.



I better check into some of them bits. I also have this pencil air grinder I could try? It should get back in there?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Get well soon................GOOFBALL :hmm3grin2orange:



Thanks John.

I stopped by my local shop yesterday with my five year old son (cheap entertainment), and the shop owner hired a young kid to help out so the shop is getting some much needed organizing, and cleaning. Well I was walking around looking at various saw carcasses, and I showed my son old McCullochs stashed upstairs when I spied a large (42") bar leaning against a wall, and it is a D009 mount...........it should fit nicely on my 2100CD.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Since the intake port opens first from the bottom the inital flow is goverened by the shape of that portion of the port, a flatter bottom allows for more initial flow. Lowering the port bottom increases intake duration and in most cases it is a safe move to lower them .010-.020 , no advantage to raising the top and it might even be detrimental.



Sounds very interesting! May just try it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Now that's "Ruff" LOL .



He wanted to bring it up and drop it off for me to rebuild, I told him it would be better to buy another one as the total for the parts would be more than what he could buy another one for. He thought I could find used parts and rebuild it for less....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I better check into some of them bits. I also have this pencil air grinder I could try? It should get back in there?



Way to go unless you have $650-$700 to get into an electric powered grinding setup.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Way to go unless you have $650-$700 to get into an electric powered grinding setup.



Nope!! :hmm3grin2orange: My Nephew just pulled in.BRB


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Nope!! :hmm3grin2orange: My Nephew just pulled in.BRB



Uh Oh, he must be bringing back that saw that "just quit runnin"...............LOL!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dremels 1/8" bits



I use my dremel flexshaft on the upper transfers where the 1/8" shafts with suitable sized stones will do a nice job on raising, straightening and blending them over toward the intake side. I will then run the saw for a couple of tanks, pull the jug and check out the flow pattern in the carbon on top of the piston.


----------



## dancan

Jon1212 said:


> Thanks John.
> 
> I stopped by my local shop yesterday with my five year old son (cheap entertainment), and the shop owner hired a young kid to help out so the shop is getting some much needed organizing, and cleaning. Well I was walking around looking at various saw carcasses, and I showed my son old McCullochs stashed upstairs when I spied a large (42") bar leaning against a wall, and it is a D009 mount...........it should fit nicely on my 2100CD.



Keep your eyes open for a chain brake , dogs and front muffler outlet for a 2100 .


----------



## roncoinc

AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Spent the day in hell...
NO MORE am i letting into the shop !!!!
these things SUCK to work on !!
finished up the free stinky and a customers today.
put em in the storage shed and aired out the shop...
time for my meds now !!!!!!!


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> Keep your eyes open for a chain brake , dogs and front muffler outlet for a 2100 .



Okay, will do. Mine came equipped with a full wrap, and no brake. It's a pretty early model.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Spent the day in hell...
> NO MORE am i letting into the shop !!!!
> these things SUCK to work on !!
> finished up the free stinky and a customers today.
> put em in the storage shed and aired out the shop...
> time for my meds now !!!!!!!




You have never had such good machines to work on, well thought out, room to get at all parts separately and no need to pull the jug just to change out the carb, no throttle cables to try to route through a maze and even more a PITA to get them connected to the carb linkage!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Okay, will do. Mine came equipped with a full wrap, and no brake. It's a pretty early model.



I have been told by many that the 2100 did not come with a chainbrake, some claim that a few might have just as the 2010 came out, the 2010`s did have the chainbrake and of course they will retrofit onto the 2100.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have never had such good machines to work on, well thought out, room to get at all parts separately and no need to pull the jug just to change out the carb, no throttle cables to try to route through a maze and even more a PITA to get them connected to the carb linkage!!



You must be working on diff ones than i am !!
i find NONE of that true.
having to pull the top of the handle off to unhook the throttle linkage to get the carb off ?? BAH !! (026)
i can list a whole bunch of inferior designed crap on these.
i had to fight it all day !!


----------



## dancan

Put up a pic of that 2100 :msp_thumbup: .


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Uh Oh, he must be bringing back that saw that "just quit runnin"...............LOL!!!!



Nope he was picking up my old bandsaw.I gave it to him to get it out of my way. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I use my dremel flexshaft on the upper transfers where the 1/8" shafts with suitable sized stones will do a nice job on raising, straightening and blending them over toward the intake side. I will then run the saw for a couple of tanks, pull the jug and check out the flow pattern in the carbon on top of the piston.



Flow pattern?Me? :hmm3grin2orange: I wouldn't know what I was looking at :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You must be working on diff ones than i am !!
> i find NONE of that true.
> having to pull the top of the handle off to unhook the throttle linkage to get the carb off ?? BAH !! (026)
> i can list a whole bunch of inferior designed crap on these.
> i had to fight it all day !!



Hey Ron at least you got one to sell!


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> *I have been told by many that the 2100 did not come with a chainbrake*, some claim that a few might have just as the 2010 came out, the 2010`s did have the chainbrake and of course they will retrofit onto the 2100.



Yeah I heard that too, but it seems that there were varying models based widely my geographical location, and use.

View attachment 225514


View attachment 225515


Here's a couple pictures of my saw


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey Ron at least you got one to sell!



Didnt mean to vent so harshly,sorry.
i am just so wound up after a day of those i lost control.
i will say no more..


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> Didnt mean to vent so harshly,sorry.
> i am just so wound up after a day of those i lost control.
> *i will say no more*..



Like that's gonna happen....................sheesh!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Didnt mean to vent so harshly,sorry.
> i am just so wound up after a day of those i lost control.
> i will say no more..



No problem Ron.We know how you like them Stihls. :hmm3grin2orange: I get to work on Stihl whacker! Tell me how fun that will be :bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You must be working on diff ones than i am !!
> i find NONE of that true.
> having to pull the top of the handle off to unhook the throttle linkage to get the carb off ?? BAH !! (026)
> i can list a whole bunch of inferior designed crap on these.
> i had to fight it all day !!



Easiest saw ever made to work on, once figured out or taught how to work on these saws are the easiest ever to do any type of work to them.


----------



## dancan

Saws ported by John ,
Slugerized ? Slugafied ? Slugamized ? Slugamerized ? Slugamafied ?
They all sound counter productive to me .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Saws ported by John ,
> Slugerized ? Slugafied ? Slugamized ? Slugamerized ? Slugamafied ?
> They all sound counter productive to me .



Got to work on that name? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Been looking on ebay to see what that 028 WB may be worth .. LOL !!
for a 48cc saw that works like a 38cc saw they dont sell for very much 
I hope the meds kick in soon  keeping control for now tho


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Saws ported by John ,
> Slugerized ? Slugafied ? Slugamized ? Slugamerized ? Slugamafied ?
> They all sound counter productive to me .



Jabbaerized....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Saws ported by John ,
> Slugerized ? Slugafied ? Slugamized ? Slugamerized ? Slugamafied ?
> They all sound counter productive to me .



Port - a - John !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Maybe I should go back to Nutterized? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Since the intake port opens first from the bottom the inital flow is goverened by the shape of that portion of the port, a flatter bottom allows for more initial flow. Lowering the port bottom increases intake duration and in most cases it is a safe move to lower them .010-.020 , no advantage to raising the top and it might even be detrimental.



Thanks for the information! I had thought about that a time or two.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Port - a - John !!!!



Could be POS before I get done :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Port a John
you cant dump on our saws !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have you ever noticed how they mount the carbs on one of them Orange nightmares??? Who needs all that anti vibration mess just to hold a carb in place. Rubber blocks,cross shafts and control switches + choke all connected into a nightmare of useless junk....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jabbaerized....LOL



That could work?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Port a John
> you cant dump on our saws !!



Kinda like that! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have you ever noticed how they mount the carbs on one of them Orange nightmares??? Who needs all that anti vibration mess just to hold a carb in place. Rubber blocks,cross shafts and control switches + choke all connected into a nightmare of useless junk....LOL



That makes it easy.All one chunk to take out.


----------



## roncoinc

I,m done,i cant be baited.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Maybe I should go back to Nutterized? :hmm3grin2orange:



DeNutterized ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> DeNutterized ?



No not me! Robin is the denutter


----------



## tbone75

See what you started Dan! My
saw is in the crapper before its even done! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Got my new bars and chains in today 3 20" 1 28" 1 "32 and one more 36" also got 9 like new chains all for a damn good price  the 32 and 36 are husky mount so ill have to find an adaptor plate


----------



## dancan

Just have 2 fancy stickers , 
DeSlugafied Saws for the ones that turn out good and
Slugarized by John for the slow ones .
That way there is never any failures LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> DeNutterized ?



Or Hoss.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just have 2 fancy stickers ,
> DeSlugafied Saws for the ones that turn out good and
> Slugarized by John for the slow ones .
> That way there is never any failures LOL .



:msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> :msp_razz:



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Anybody ID these saws ??
jred and old husky.
running,$50 ea.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Anybody ID these saws ??
> jred and old husky.
> running,$50 ea.



Easy.....J U N K


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Anybody ID these saws ??
> jred and old husky.
> running,$50 ea.



The J-Red looks like a 510/20 or one of them?


----------



## AU_K2500

Well, just tore into my MAC 3-25 that i just got....what a PITA to work on! not to mention a seized/rusted piston and cylinder. This thing might turn into a wall hanger. The only good thing is almost everything is there except for a B&C and a small piece of sheet metal covering the top of the head.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Anybody ID these saws ??
> jred and old husky.
> running,$50 ea.



Hey Ron, wanna pick them saws up for me??? 
Just dont tell Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The J-Red looks like a 510/20 or one of them?



The Husky looks like a 65-380-480


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Ron, wanna pick them saws up for me???
> Just dont tell Jerry



LOL,...What some guys call a chainsaw...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Well, just tore into my MAC 3-25 that i just got....what a PITA to work on! not to mention a seized/rusted piston and cylinder. This thing might turn into a wall hanger. The only good thing is almost everything is there except for a B&C and a small piece of sheet metal covering the top of the head.



Yep,...one of the old watering can Macs....LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well, just tore into my MAC 3-25 that i just got....what a PITA to work on! not to mention a seized/rusted piston and cylinder. This thing might turn into a wall hanger. The only good thing is almost everything is there except for a B&C and a small piece of sheet metal covering the top of the head.



Just a Mac for ya :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...one of the old watering can Macs....LOL



how do they get that nickname? just from the look of em?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just a Mac for ya :hmm3grin2orange:



Just tie a rope to the top handle, they make a good device to hold your canoe or boat in place while fishing.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> how do they get that nickname? just from the look of em?



Yeah,..it was the look of them with the bar mounted.


----------



## AU_K2500

well i guess im a sucker....i gave 30 bucks for the damn thing....thought it would be a fun project....im an idiot.


----------



## roncoinc

FREEBIE today ! 
fixed an ign problem on a logsplitter engine this morning and when i asked about saws the guy gave me this..
has been sitting on a dirt floor for awhile BUT it was running when he gave up on it.
he bought it new at the saw shop i used to work at..kept having problems with it.they fix it,not right,fix it agin ,still not right.then they started charging him..he gave up and bot another husky someplace else..
I know how that place worked,why i'm not there anymore..
i bet i can get it running quicker than changing a sprocket on an 028 
well,,will need a carb kit and boot clamp anyway,and a top cover... i have bar's for it,..should clean up besides the top.
so simple to work on,will be a pleasure...more like fun that pain..


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> well i guess im a sucker....i gave 30 bucks for the damn thing....thought it would be a fun project....im an idiot.



If you are happy working on it what does anyone elses opinion about it matter?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Husky looks like a 65-380-480



Do those look that much alike ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> FREEBIE today !
> fixed an ign problem on a logsplitter engine this morning and when i asked about saws the guy gave me this..
> has been sitting on a dirt floor for awhile BUT it was running when he gave up on it.
> he bought it new at the saw shop i used to work at..kept having problems with it.they fix it,not right,fix it agin ,still not right.then they started charging him..he gave up and bot another husky someplace else..
> I know how that place worked,why i'm not there anymore..
> i bet i can get it running quicker than changing a sprocket on an 028
> well,,will need a carb kit and boot clamp anyway,and a top cover... i have bar's for it,..should clean up besides the top.
> so simple to work on,will be a pleasure...more like fun that pain..



That suckers been sitting a long time! But free is good!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well, just tore into my MAC 3-25 that i just got....what a PITA to work on! not to mention a seized/rusted piston and cylinder. This thing might turn into a wall hanger. The only good thing is almost everything is there except for a B&C and a small piece of sheet metal covering the top of the head.



Yup,clean it up,fake up a b&c and hang it up.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Yup,clean it up,fake up a b&c and hang it up.



Im thinking about it, good conversation piece for the garage, the dman thing is huge. I cant imagine the type of men that felled and or bucked trees with this day in and day out. But there is the voice in the back of my head telling me it would be sooooo cool to see it run!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you are happy working on it what does anyone elses opinion about it matter?



Keep that thought OM


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> FREEBIE today !
> fixed an ign problem on a logsplitter engine this morning and when i asked about saws the guy gave me this..
> has been sitting on a dirt floor for awhile BUT it was running when he gave up on it.
> he bought it new at the saw shop i used to work at..kept having problems with it.they fix it,not right,fix it agin ,still not right.then they started charging him..he gave up and bot another husky someplace else..
> I know how that place worked,why i'm not there anymore..
> i bet i can get it running quicker than changing a sprocket on an 028
> well,,will need a carb kit and boot clamp anyway,and a top cover... i have bar's for it,..should clean up besides the top.
> so simple to work on,will be a pleasure...more like fun that pain..



LOL....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Do those look that much alike ??



Need to see a pict from the recoil side.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Im thinking about it, good conversation piece for the garage, the dman thing is huge. I cant imagine the type of men that felled and or bucked trees with this day in and day out. But there is the voice in the back of my head telling me it would be sooooo cool to see it run!



That is the fun!Getting it to run again! I still wouldn't use it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> Im thinking about it, good conversation piece for the garage, the dman thing is huge. I cant imagine the type of men that felled and or bucked trees with this day in and day out. *But there is the voice in the back of my head *telling me it would be sooooo cool to see it run!



The voice of CAD whispers to us all................I find wearing a foil hat while checking Craigslist, and eBay really helps quiet 'the voices".


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> FREEBIE today !
> fixed an ign problem on a logsplitter engine this morning and when i asked about saws the guy gave me this..
> has been sitting on a dirt floor for awhile BUT it was running when he gave up on it.
> he bought it new at the saw shop i used to work at..kept having problems with it.they fix it,not right,fix it agin ,still not right.then they started charging him..he gave up and bot another husky someplace else..
> I know how that place worked,why i'm not there anymore..
> i bet i can get it running quicker than changing a sprocket on an 028
> well,,will need a carb kit and boot clamp anyway,and a top cover... i have bar's for it,..should clean up besides the top.
> so simple to work on,will be a pleasure...more like fun that pain..



Be careful of that thing Ron, it might give you a disease, or at least leave you wanting a mini-mac:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> Be careful of that thing Ron, it might give you a disease, or at least leave you wanting a mini-mac:hmm3grin2orange:



Ive got an SP40 he can have. im pretty sure it falls in the mini mac family.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Im thinking about it, good conversation piece for the garage, the dman thing is huge. I cant imagine the type of men that felled and or bucked trees with this day in and day out. But there is the voice in the back of my head telling me it would be sooooo cool to see it run!



P&C and rings and you dont even know if it has spark ?? carb ? fuel lines ? etc..
wall hanger,some just aint worth it,pick your battle's..


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> P&C and rings and you dont even know if it has spark ?? carb ? fuel lines ? etc..
> wall hanger,some just aint worth it,pick your battle's..



I do not like doing battle with Mac's, just not fun for me to work on.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> The voice of CAD whispers to us all................I find wearing a foil hat while checking Craigslist, and eBay really helps quiet 'the voices".



I knew there was something about you living out on the south west coast? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Be careful of that thing Ron, it might give you a disease, or at least leave you wanting a mini-mac:hmm3grin2orange:



Who let YOU loose anyway ??????????

I like them things..
you can do so much with em and they are SO easy to work on..and parts are so cheap..
they dont even have propriatory fuel lines like "some" brands


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I do not like doing battle with Mac's, just not fun for me to work on.



I don't care for the looks of them? i have only worked on mini-macs and don't care to touch any mac again :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Jon1212 said:


> The voice of CAD whispers to us all................I find wearing a foil hat while checking Craigslist, and eBay really helps quiet 'the voices".



Not sure where we found you, but if you keep coming up with stuff like that, you can stay. That's pretty funny.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Well i DO agree with that,,BUT,they are SO easy to take all the way down to give a good cleaning to.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Who let YOU loose anyway ??????????
> 
> I like them things..
> you can do so much with em and they are SO easy to work on..and parts are so cheap..
> they dont even have propriatory fuel lines like "some" brands



You got me there, that is a PITA when you're in a bind for a fuel line.


----------



## jimdad07

I tell you Ron, I really like the way you worked your Ryobi over. That is pretty cool how much you got out of that thing.


----------



## roncoinc

Funny story...

I get a call monday,guys says i hear you work on saws ?
yup,guess i do.
he sez , well i got a couple mini macs,,,,,
NO i sez,i dont work on them !
he sez i just need a part for one and the other the bar wont adjust,AND i have a big ol mac and a british DANARM i can give you..
hhhhmmmm..........big ol mac ?? danarm ?? ooooohhhhh,,maybe a 6 cube one ?
ok,bring em over.
one mini needed the push down button over the idle screw for fast idle lock,,gave him a screwdriver and sent him under the shop to the pile and he pulled one.
the other mini he couldnt adjust the bar,adjuster pin wasnt in the hole,fixed.
then he brot in the big old mac,a 610 
oh well lets see the DANARM ...
never knew they made a 30cc model and it was froze up..
anyway he went away happy saying if he found anymore saws he would let me know and i got a bigger junk pile


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Who let YOU loose anyway ??????????
> 
> I like them things..
> you can do so much with em and they are SO easy to work on..and parts are so cheap..
> they dont even have propriatory fuel lines like "some" brands



Yep very easy to work on.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Funny story...
> 
> I get a call monday,guys says i hear you work on saws ?
> yup,guess i do.
> he sez , well i got a couple mini macs,,,,,
> NO i sez,i dont work on them !
> he sez i just need a part for one and the other the bar wont adjust,AND i have a big ol mac and a british DANARM i can give you..
> hhhhmmmm..........big ol mac ?? danarm ?? ooooohhhhh,,maybe a 6 cube one ?
> ok,bring em over.
> one mini needed the push down button over the idle screw for fast idle lock,,gave him a screwdriver and sent him under the shop to the pile and he pulled one.
> the other mini he couldnt adjust the bar,adjuster pin wasnt in the hole,fixed.
> then he brot in the big old mac,a 610
> oh well lets see the DANARM ...
> never knew they made a 30cc model and it was froze up..
> anyway he went away happy saying if he found anymore saws he would let me know and i got a bigger junk pile



Nothing like a good junk pile, you never know when you might need something from it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Funny story...
> 
> I get a call monday,guys says i hear you work on saws ?
> yup,guess i do.
> he sez , well i got a couple mini macs,,,,,
> NO i sez,i dont work on them !
> he sez i just need a part for one and the other the bar wont adjust,AND i have a big ol mac and a british DANARM i can give you..
> hhhhmmmm..........big ol mac ?? danarm ?? ooooohhhhh,,maybe a 6 cube one ?
> ok,bring em over.
> one mini needed the push down button over the idle screw for fast idle lock,,gave him a screwdriver and sent him under the shop to the pile and he pulled one.
> the other mini he couldnt adjust the bar,adjuster pin wasnt in the hole,fixed.
> then he brot in the big old mac,a 610
> oh well lets see the DANARM ...
> never knew they made a 30cc model and it was froze up..
> anyway he went away happy saying if he found anymore saws he would let me know and i got a bigger junk pile



Sucker :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Nothing like a good junk pile, you never know when you might need something from it.



My junk pile is shrinking! I sent it to Marc and Mrs Jim :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Funny story...
> 
> I get a call monday,guys says i hear you work on saws ?
> yup,guess i do.
> he sez , well i got a couple mini macs,,,,,
> NO i sez,i dont work on them !
> he sez i just need a part for one and the other the bar wont adjust,AND i have a big ol mac and a british DANARM i can give you..
> hhhhmmmm..........big ol mac ?? danarm ?? ooooohhhhh,,maybe a 6 cube one ?
> ok,bring em over.
> one mini needed the push down button over the idle screw for fast idle lock,,gave him a screwdriver and sent him under the shop to the pile and he pulled one.
> the other mini he couldnt adjust the bar,adjuster pin wasnt in the hole,fixed.
> then he brot in the big old mac,a 610
> oh well lets see the DANARM ...
> never knew they made a 30cc model and it was froze up..
> anyway he went away happy saying if he found anymore saws he would let me know and i got a bigger junk pile



A couple of more to add to the junk pile.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> My junk pile is shrinking! I sent it to Marc and Mrs Jim :hmm3grin2orange:



Mrs. Jim seems to love junk...not sure what that says about me.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Mrs. Jim seems to love junk...not sure what that says about me.



:monkey:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I tell you Ron, I really like the way you worked your Ryobi over. That is pretty cool how much you got out of that thing.



Thank you.
Zenoah is a well known japanese brand engine...considered probly the best 2 stroke maker in the world,outside of chainsaws.
the chinese plastic aint that great but it dont fade like "some" brands plastic does..
and if you need parts ?? complete clutch cover with brake band,brake flag etc.complete,$27 !!new..
thats the most expensive part.
for a very light limbing saw they cant be beat..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Guys dont kill me 

Just traded my 550 homie for a 480CD husky


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Thank you.
> Zenoah is a well known japanese brand engine...considered probly the best 2 stroke maker in the world,outside of chainsaws.
> the chinese plastic aint that great but it dont fade like "some" brands plastic does..
> and if you need parts ?? complete clutch cover with brake band,brake flag etc.complete,$27 !!new..
> thats the most expensive part.
> for a very light limbing saw they cant be beat..



My buddy that I have been cutting with over the last month or so has one he uses for limbing and it runs pretty well stock. I have used it a couple of times and liked it.


----------



## jimdad07

chainsawmanxx said:


> guys dont kill me
> 
> just traded my 550 homie for a 480cd husky



go to your room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Mrs. Jim seems to love junk...not sure what that says about me.



Maybe she loves your "junk" pile ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thank you.
> Zenoah is a well known japanese brand engine...considered probly the best 2 stroke maker in the world,outside of chainsaws.
> the chinese plastic aint that great but it dont fade like "some" brands plastic does..
> and if you need parts ?? complete clutch cover with brake band,brake flag etc.complete,$27 !!new..
> thats the most expensive part.
> for a very light limbing saw they cant be beat..



Mine is on the list! :msp_confused: When?? :hmm3grin2orange: Slugs don't do much :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Guys dont kill me
> 
> Just traded my 550 homie for a 480CD husky



Seems your Husky pile is getting bigger than mine  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Guys dont kill me
> 
> Just traded my 550 homie for a 480CD husky



I hope you can start it !!!
mine has close to 200lbs comp and NO decomp. !
i dont use it..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Mine is on the list! :msp_confused: When?? :hmm3grin2orange: Slugs don't do much :hmm3grin2orange:



I noticed !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> go to your room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:
IM gonna be getting a 038, 009, and 031 as well.. does that even it out??? 


tbone75 said:


> Seems your Husky pile is getting bigger than mine  :hmm3grin2orange:



You need to sell me your 066 now


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I noticed !



King Slug at your service :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Guys dont kill me
> 
> Just traded my 550 homie for a 480CD husky



Did you fall down?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jerry, will a large mount husky work on my 123 dolly?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

sefh3 said:


> Did you fall down?



I might have... my mom dropped me on my head alot :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I hope you can start it !!!
> mine has close to 200lbs comp and NO decomp. !
> i dont use it..



Looks like you just waxed it? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :msp_tongue::msp_tongue:
> IM gonna be getting a 038, 009, and 031 as well.. does that even it out???
> 
> 
> You need to sell me your 066 now



NOPE! :hmm3grin2orange: It may take a trip up North for a while ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> My buddy that I have been cutting with over the last month or so has one he uses for limbing and it runs pretty well stock. I have used it a couple of times and liked it.



STOCK ????
with original bar on it ??
oh my ... 
try tripling that out put


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I might have... my mom dropped me on my head alot :hmm3grin2orange:



Now we know! :biggrin:


----------



## sefh3

Well I decided the work bench wasn't big enough to have saws being built and parts saws all on the same bench. I think my son can use this also to help clean up some saws.











Ron,
The sign was installed just for you!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> NOPE! :hmm3grin2orange: It may take a trip up North for a while ! :hmm3grin2orange:


 FINE! then sell me the 064  
You dont need 2 chainsaws that you cant pick up :hmm3grin2orange:



tbone75 said:


> Now we know! :biggrin:


 :mad2:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jerry, will a large mount husky work on my 123 dolly?



Standard mount husky,all i use on my dolly's.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Well I decided the work bench wasn't big enough to have saws being built and parts saws all on the same bench. I think my son can use this also to help clean up some saws.
> Ron,
> The sign was installed just for you!!!



Been taking meen lessons from Jerry ??


----------



## sefh3

ChainsawmanXX said:


> IM gonna be getting a 038, 009, and 031 as well.. does that even it out???



Nope still doesn't count. Send the 038 up here. I'm in need of one.:smile2:


----------



## sefh3

Naw I'm not mean. Where's Jerry been lately???


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> FINE! then sell me the 064
> You dont need 2 chainsaws that you cant pick up :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> :mad2:



NOPE! I can mount wheels on them :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

sefh3 said:


> Nope still doesn't count. Send the 038 up here. I'm in need of one.:smile2:



Got a husky to trade for it??? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

(JOKING!!!)


----------



## sefh3

Looks like the Winter Storm Warning in now in effect for us. 3-6 inches of wet heavy snow starting tomorrow afternoon. 

I want to know how 3-6" is a winter storm warning. That should be just a normal winter snow storm.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> NOPE! I can mount wheels on them :hmm3grin2orange:



...You do have CAD don't you?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Been taking meen lessons from Jerry ??



Jerry took off when he couldn't get Ron going :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> NOPE! I can mount wheels on them :hmm3grin2orange:



Then pull it around with that 4 wheeler. You'd be all set.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> ...You do have CAD don't you?



Me? CAD? Nope no way :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Then pull it around with that 4 wheeler. You'd be all set.



Great idea! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Got a husky to trade for it??? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> (JOKING!!!)



Whats funny about that ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Me? CAD? Nope no way :hmm3grin2orange:



:monkey::monkey:


Going to pick up another shipment tomorrow here in Junction City KS. 
There's a big military base here, and there are moving trucks filling up the truck stops. The military sure are moving alot of people out of this base here.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Whats funny about that ??



Ohhh... Nothing...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :monkey::monkey:
> 
> 
> Going to pick up another shipment tomorrow here in Junction City KS.
> There's a big military base here, and there are moving trucks filling up the truck stops. The military sure are moving alot of people out of this base here.



Sending them to the middle east ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jerry, will a large mount husky work on my 123 dolly?



No the 123 has the big studs, they take a big slot like the big mount Stihl.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> STOCK ????
> with original bar on it ??
> oh my ...
> try tripling that out put



The thing has skip chain on it too, never seen skip chain on a saw like that.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> The thing has skip chain on it too, never seen skip chain on a saw like that.



Seen several little poolins with skip chain.


----------



## tbone75

I may have over did it today?I need to go lay down.You guys have fun! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Seen several little poolins with skip chain.



I need to get out more :msp_ohmy:


----------



## jimdad07

You guys have a good night, time for me to head for bed.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Port - a - John !!!!



Now that is meen.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Heading off myself, I have been over on the Janimay threads and spread around some rep, night all.


----------



## 8433jeff

roncoinc said:


> AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Spent the day in hell...
> NO MORE am i letting into the shop !!!!
> these things SUCK to work on !!
> finished up the free stinky and a customers today.
> put em in the storage shed and aired out the shop...
> time for my meds now !!!!!!!





pioneerguy600 said:


> You have never had such good machines to work on, well thought out, room to get at all parts separately and no need to pull the jug just to change out the carb, no throttle cables to try to route through a maze and even more a PITA to get them connected to the carb linkage!!



Sick and twisted people need sick and twisted saws, Jerry.:msp_tongue:



roncoinc said:


> You must be working on diff ones than i am !!
> i find NONE of that true.
> having to pull the top of the handle off to unhook the throttle linkage to get the carb off ?? BAH !! (026)
> i can list a whole bunch of inferior designed crap on these.
> i had to fight it all day !!



No, full choke and it comes off on most, if not all Stihls. Course if you're looking for some blue plastic thing to pull for a choke, then you're screwed from the start.



roncoinc said:


> Do those look that much alike ??



Junk is junk is junk is junk my friend.:msp_thumbdn::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## farrell

you kids have been busy!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Better head off too bed, i hate sleeping :banghead:


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have you ever noticed how they mount the carbs on one of them Orange nightmares??? Who needs all that anti vibration mess just to hold a carb in place. Rubber blocks,cross shafts and control switches + choke all connected into a nightmare of useless junk....LOL



One massive air leak nightmare. That whole idea of how they mount should be re-thought by the engineers. I'm sure they had good intentions when they put that together, I just don't think it worked out the way they planned. Even a die-hard Husky man will have to admit there should be better way...


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> well i guess im a sucker....i gave 30 bucks for the damn thing....thought it would be a fun project....im an idiot.



Easy there, don't be too quick with that idiot thing. I've picked up more than one cheap saw and got it running again for less than the cost of two new ones! Wait a minute..... something not right here......



roncoinc said:


> FREEBIE today !
> fixed an ign problem on a logsplitter engine this morning and when i asked about saws the guy gave me this..
> has been sitting on a dirt floor for awhile BUT it was running when he gave up on it.
> he bought it new at the saw shop i used to work at..kept having problems with it.they fix it,not right,fix it agin ,still not right.then they started charging him..he gave up and bot another husky someplace else..
> I know how that place worked,why i'm not there anymore..
> i bet i can get it running quicker than changing a sprocket on an 028
> well,,will need a carb kit and boot clamp anyway,and a top cover... i have bar's for it,..should clean up besides the top.
> so simple to work on,will be a pleasure...more like fun that pain..



Nice. You can't beat a deal like that. I'll admit I even like the 350 a little bit. Not much, but a little.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Not sure where we found you, but if you keep coming up with stuff like that, you can stay. That's pretty funny.



He followed us home, remember? You wanted to keep him......



tbone75 said:


> My junk pile is shrinking! I sent it to Marc and Mrs Jim :hmm3grin2orange:



That was no junk you sent me! Great stuff all the way around. I can barely wait to get into that Pull-On. It'll be my first "before and after" work; should be able to see what the mods do for the saw.


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackerszz !!


----------



## dancan

Y'all visiting with the Alienzz again ?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I did watch the original "War of the Worlds" last night, does that count?


----------



## tbone75

Good morning ya bunch of meenies :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning all. 

Did anyone bring donuts? :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Did anyone bring donuts? :msp_smile:



Nope but I may find some cold pizza for you?


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> I did watch the original "War of the Worlds" last night, does that count?



That movie scared the poop out of me when I was a kid! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.........another damp day here...overcast and showers........snow/rain/wind tomorrow.....bad in the woods..good in the shop....Saab coming along pretty good.....many ancillory parts. to put back on....should be able to test by the weekend.....I hope..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> That movie scared the poop out of me when I was a kid! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yea.. But I bet that doesnt take much??  
Morning everyone... Im fealing meeeen this morning!!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yea.. But I bet that doesnt take much??
> Morning everyone... Im fealing meeeen this morning!!!



Scared not so much.The poop part oh baby! :hmm3grin2orange: Ya meen midget :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Time to go make some more chips! Get this done so I can get that POS Stihl whacker out of here!:bang:


----------



## farrell

mornin all! you all are startin in on each other already?!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> mornin all! you all are startin in on each other already?!



He hit me first! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wet, foggy day here so far. Could only see a hundred feet at the best of times but I made it over to Halifax and back . Got to get the windshield wipers fixed on the wifes car, likely the whole wiper motor and module.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Nope but I may find some cold pizza for you?



Nothing wrong with cold pizza for breakfast!



ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yea.. But I bet that doesnt take much??
> Morning everyone... Im fealing meeeen this morning!!!



Mean? Are you even out of your jammies yet?


----------



## diggers_dad

farrell said:


> mornin all! you all are startin in on each other already?!



Good morning. Yes we are. It's what we do. Our wives made us stop talking like that to them, so we pick on each other. 

Is that Husky I smell in your avatar? Ugh....


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wet, foggy day here so far. Could only see a hundred feet at the best of times but I made it over to Halifax and back . Got to get the windshield wipers fixed on the wifes car, likely the whole wiper motor and module.



I had to do that on a '91 Volvo wagon a couple of years ago. It was less expensive than I had anticipated and actually not too bad to handle except for bending over the fenders to get to everything.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Nothing wrong with cold pizza for breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> Mean? Are you even out of your jammies yet?




Pshhh! Im eating at cracker barrel as I type


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yea.. But I bet that doesnt take much??
> Morning everyone... Im fealing meeeen this morning!!!



Put your suspenders on backwards ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Put your suspenders on backwards ??



..and my pants


----------



## roncoinc

Broke a chain grinding wheel yestday 
30 miles to nearest TSC ..


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Brentwood isn't open yet? Must be soon then.


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Brentwood isn't open yet? Must be soon then.



No phone number listed yet,so dont think so.


----------



## tbone75

Break time.Ready to get into the transfers.:msp_mellow:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Break time.Ready to get into the transfers.:msp_mellow:



john....hows the porting coming along?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john....hows the porting coming along?



Its getting there LOL Can't finish it yet.Waiting on the new muffler.Did a little reading before I do the transfers.Not doing much there just take them 2mm towards the intake to be safe LOL


----------



## tbone75

Soon as this whacker is done I will do the 365.As long as I don't get to sluggish :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jerry must be doing inside work today?


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> Good morning. Yes we are. It's what we do. Our wives made us stop talking like that to them, so we pick on each other.
> 
> Is that Husky I smell in your avatar? Ugh....



I'm surprised you can smell anything with your Stihl biased nose up in the air like that.

Now it's time to put on my foil hat, and check my local Craigslist.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry does that sound OK on the transfers?


----------



## tbone75

My 066 should be here in a little while :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## farrell

i am wanting to find a 365 or 371/371 parts saw to have extra parts for mine but cant seem to find one that wont break the bank. i am not particulary happy with the aftermarket parts i have on it....OCD? CAD?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i am wanting to find a 365 or 371/371 parts saw to have extra parts for mine but cant seem to find one that wont break the bank. i am not particulary happy with the aftermarket parts i have on it....OCD? CAD?



Took me a lot of looking before I found the one I have.Them things go very high I think? No way I would give 250-300 for a non runner! I just had to wait till the right one came along LOL


----------



## tbone75

Done grinding till the muffler gets here.Plus my nerves are shot!! Don't know why this gets to me but it does? After a few more maybe I will be OK? That and I have so much trouble getting enough light in there to see? Only way I could see enough was hold a flashlight in my mouth LOL Still muffed the transfers! Had to take them 2.5mms to fix it! :bang: The 365 may be waiting a while?? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

066 just showed up!A good bath it will look OK!


----------



## Jon1212

Update:

I'm struggling with the CAD whispers today, and I've got calls and emails out on four saws. Alas I have found the problem, I usually buy the Heavy Duty foil for making my Anti-CAD hat (reflective side out), but apparently my OL bought the store brand thin crap that you can cut with a potato................Well maybe I'll end up with a SD 111 afterall...............:msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

Guess I need another clutch cover and set of dogs for this one LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Update:
> 
> I'm struggling with the CAD whispers today, and I've got calls and emails out on four saws. Alas I have found the problem, I usually buy the Heavy Duty foil for making my Anti-CAD hat (reflective side out), but apparently my OL bought the store brand thin crap that you can cut with a potato................Well maybe I'll end up with a SD 111 afterall...............:msp_ohmy:



Sounds like a winner to me! I should have some parts left over if I ever get to mine? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry does that sound OK on the transfers?



On the upper transfers you first need to identify and mark out where the ring keeper pins are located, if you don`t you are only guessing where they are located and how close you can extend the transfers over toward the intake side. There should be about .100 or 2 mm left for the ring ends to ride on, once these limits are determined and then marked on the inside of the cylinder you can extend the transfers over to the limit, this makes more power in the closed port chainsaw cylinders than any of the other mods. this is where that extra bit of fuel/air charge gets into the top of the cylinder to create that extra boost in ompff. Check out the following pict,


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 066 just showed up!A good bath it will look OK!



It looks really used but not all busted up. A good cleaning and a close going over will tell the story.


----------



## tbone75

This is a easy one.Only one ring!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This is a easy one.Only one ring!



2.5 mm does not seem like much of a gain if there is room for more I would double that.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It looks really used but not all busted up. A good cleaning and a close going over will tell the story.



Yes it is very used LOL But only broke parts I see so far is the clutch cover.Got an extra piston with it to.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> I'm surprised you can smell anything with your Stihl biased nose up in the air like that.
> 
> Now it's time to put on my foil hat, and check my local Craigslist.



Hey Jon, ive got a mini mac you can have to help calm the voices till your OL gets back to the store and buys the reynolds wrap. 


But seriously...take it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 2.5 mm does not seem like much of a gain if there is room for more I would double that.



:hmm3grin2orange: I like the sound of that!! More grinding coming up! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Jon, ive got a mini mac you can have to help calm the voices till your OL gets back to the store and buys the reynolds wrap.
> 
> 
> But seriously...take it.



Your going to get him all flustered! He LOVES mini-macs ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I like the sound of that!! More grinding coming up! :hmm3grin2orange:



Will the ring pin allow for that?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Will the ring pin allow for that?



Yep its right in the center


----------



## tbone75

359 piston pic


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 359 piston pic



Very good location for that pin, go 4mm and try it there, that is where I took my 359 out to.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very good location for that pin, go 4mm and try it there, that is where I took my 359 out to.



OK thanks Jerry! I will go 4mm very easy does it!! LOL No goofs this time!


----------



## tbone75

Sure wish I had my muffler! It would be running tomorrow! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK thanks Jerry! I will go 4mm very easy does it!! LOL No goofs this time!



That is 4 mm in total,..not 4 mm more,..right?


----------



## tbone75

Here is a pic for Ron.This how I buy my weed LOL They just had it on sale for 12 bucks a pound.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is 4 mm in total,..not 4 mm more,..right?



Yep another 1.5mm more.Right?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep another 1.5mm more.Right?



Yep and you can raise them .010 on each side, possibly more but not without a degree wheel to let me know the durations your cylinder has.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep and you can raise them .010 on each side, possibly more but not without a degree wheel to let me know the durations your cylinder has.



I better skip that for now :hmm3grin2orange: After I learn to use a degree wheel? And get better at grinding!:eek2:


----------



## tbone75

Got some threads marked to read up on the degree wheel! Just got to get reading LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Checking in before dinner, I see we are back to porting.
opcorn:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very good location for that pin, go 4mm and try it there, that is where I took my 359 out to.



:confused2: " my 359 " ??????????????????????????  Jerry !!!!!!
I KNEW it all along !!!! .....


----------



## Jon1212

jimdad07 said:


> Checking in before dinner, I see we are back to porting.
> opcorn:



Yeah it's been a real snooze fest with all of this talk of porting, or porking saws.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Here is a pic for Ron.This how I buy my weed LOL They just had it on sale for 12 bucks a pound.



Wow,,that cheap !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> :confused2: " my 359 " ??????????????????????????  Jerry !!!!!!
> I KNEW it all along !!!! .....



I sold it years ago as soon as I got all the bugs worked out of it, it had very low hours of use on it due to all of its problems. When it was sold new here locally it was a problematic saw to say the least. It came back to the dealer weekly and was actually passed around among different dealers and it got worse instead of better. It was given to me after the initial buyer was given another saw, a (Stihl) none the less...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I sold it years ago as soon as I got all the bugs worked out of it, it had very low hours of use on it due to all of its problems. When it was sold new here locally it was a problematic saw to say the least. It came back to the dealer weekly and was actually passed around among different dealers and it got worse instead of better. It was given to me after the initial buyer was given another saw, a (Stihl) none the less...LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: OK Jerry just how many Huskys do you have? :msp_lol:


----------



## tbone75

Transfers are done! No goofs this time!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

Jon1212 said:


> Update:
> 
> I'm struggling with the CAD whispers today, and I've got calls and emails out on four saws. Alas I have found the problem, I usually buy the Heavy Duty foil for making my Anti-CAD hat (reflective side out), but apparently my OL bought the store brand thin crap that you can cut with a potato................Well maybe I'll end up with a SD 111 afterall...............:msp_ohmy:



Try one of these updated hats and let us know if it works .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: OK Jerry just how many Huskys do you have? :msp_lol:



I got rid of all those smelly things,...all but two of them, the nearly new 266XP and the little 45 that I use as a carpentry saw.
I can buy a nice 394 with a 36 and 18" bar with 6 chains tonight for $375. but I don`t want one of them again. Ron got my last one....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Transfers are done! No goofs this time!!:msp_thumbsup:



Good to hear that...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Try one of these updated hats and let us know if it works .



You want a 394 ,Dan?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got rid of all those smelly things,...all but two of them, the nearly new 266XP and the little 45 that I use as a carpentry saw.
> I can buy a nice 394 with a 36 and 18" bar with 6 chains tonight for $375. but I don`t want one of them again. Ron got my last one....LOL



Sounds like a good price!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Try one of these updated hats and let us know if it works .



wont work when using a PC ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a good price!



They usually go for a good deal higher, more like $500-$550.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Try one of these updated hats and let us know if it works .



Dan........You spend to much time on your puter :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I saw the ad but it had disappeared in less than 2 hours .
Hmmm .......WAIT !!! Let me try out that new hat !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They usually go for a good deal higher, more like $500-$550.



Yep seen a few sell around that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan........You spend to much time on your puter :hmm3grin2orange:



But it is a nice vented style, good for those days with little breeze and lots of humidity.


----------



## dancan

It's not working very well :frown: .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> wont work when using a PC ...



How do you know :monkey:


----------



## roncoinc

WHew !! finished with the pink and white girly saws and worked on a real working saw today.
needed and ignition pickup.
will get er going tomorrow.
this pic is AFTER i cleaned it,had been worked hard i can tell.






181,,, 80cc of muscle


----------



## dancan

Is the 394 in good shape ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I saw the ad but it had disappeared in less than 2 hours .
> Hmmm .......WAIT !!! Let me try out that new hat !



Ad ID 356575513


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> How do you know :monkey:



It has an APPLE logo on the front,fine if you use an apple puter but not a PC..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WHew !! finished with the pink and white girly saws and worked on a real working saw today.
> needed and ignition pickup.
> will get er going tomorrow.
> this pic is AFTER i cleaned it,had been worked hard i can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 181,,, 80cc of muscle



Looks like its been used a little.But still good to go!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Is the 394 in good shape ?



Looks good.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It has an APPLE logo on the front,fine if you use an apple puter but not a PC..



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ad ID 356575513


That's the one but it says it's a 393 so it must be a Chinese knockoff LOL.
Too far away......... the hat works great :msp_tongue: .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> That's the one but it says it's a 393 so it must be a Chinese knockoff LOL.
> Too far away......... the hat works great :msp_tongue: .



Got my tinfoil hat on to,...and a gas mask....LOL
Its a 394, just a typo on the owners part.


----------



## dancan

Nope , the ad says 393 , I'm not listening Blah ,Blah ,Blah .....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got my tinfoil hat on to,...and a gas mask....LOL
> Its a 394, just a typo on the owners part.



You guys just give me all the Huskys! I think they smell GOOD! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Nope , the ad says 393 , I'm not listening Blah ,Blah ,Blah .....



You know you want it,..you want it.....you want it.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys just give me all the Huskys! I think they smell GOOD! :hmm3grin2orange:



You got tobacco shoved up your nose?


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Nope , the ad says 393 , I'm not listening Blah ,Blah ,Blah .....





dancan said:


> Nope , the ad says 393 , I'm not listening Blah ,Blah ,Blah .....





dancan said:


> Nope , the ad says 393 , I'm not listening Blah ,Blah ,Blah .....





dancan said:


> Nope , the ad says 393 , I'm not listening Blah ,Blah ,Blah .....




And Blah , Blah , Blah .......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got tobacco shoved up your nose?



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> And Blah , Blah , Blah .......



You want it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And Blah , Blah , Blah .......



What time you picking it up tomorrow? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What time you picking it up tomorrow? :hmm3grin2orange:



Its past his bedtime or he would already be on his way.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its past his bedtime or he would already be on his way.



First thing in the morning!:biggrin:


----------



## dancan

I'm going to test the new shield .








Hypothetically speaking , I may call the number in the ad tomorrow to see if the seller made a typo .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'm going to test the new shield .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypothetically speaking , I may call the number in the ad tomorrow to see if the seller made a typo .



Yeah right!!!


----------



## dancan

Did you see Ad ID 357307199 ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm going to test the new shield .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypothetically speaking , I may call the number in the ad tomorrow to see if the seller made a typo .



What the hell is that?:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Did you see Ad ID 357307199 ?



Yeah,...they have been on there for a long time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What the hell is that?:msp_confused:



The shield!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah right!!!



Yep! He is clear clear full of it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> Try one of these updated hats and let us know if it works .



Those are the Anti-CAD hats with the gold foil liner, as they say on the street "They're da' Bomb", but it requires the wearer to have the matching logo sweatshirt, and that frankly my friend is just plain DORKY.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Those are the Anti-CAD hats with the gold foil liner, as they say on the street "They're da' Bomb", but it requires the wearer to have the matching logo sweatshirt, and that frankly my friend is just plain DORKY.



I bet it fits you just fine Jon. :hmm3grin2orange: :check:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Those are the Anti-CAD hats with the gold foil liner, as they say on the street "They're da' Bomb", but it requires the wearer to have the matching logo sweatshirt, and that frankly my friend is just plain DORKY.



The guy in the back is a little freaked out :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I bet it fits you just fine Jon. :hmm3grin2orange: :check:



John,(aka Keeper of the Peanut Gallery) when making a post please attempt to have a point, it makes it much more interesting for the reader(s).


----------



## roncoinc

Sthil 028 super chainsaw


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> What the hell is that?:msp_confused:



It's one of these.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It's one of these.



Tesla coil LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Sthil 028 super chainsaw



You got it yet?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> John,(aka Keeper of the Peanut Gallery) when making a post please attempt to have a point, it makes it much more interesting for the reader(s).



Everyone here knows :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> It's one of these.



Yep, I looked it up on google, and apparently based off of the appearance of the users it's commonly known as a "Virgin Detector", and it also is noted that they are usually built by 40's something males who reside in their Mom's basement.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Tesla coil LOL



Faraday cage shields you from the discharge .


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> Faraday cage shields you from the *discharge* .



That's Gross!!!............................:msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> That's Gross!!!............................:msp_ohmy:



Hows the foot? Horse nad :biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hows the foot? Horse nad :biggrin:



A horse stepped on his foot ??
i thot it was a LOG ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> A horse stepped on his foot ??
> i thot it was a LOG ?



I thought it was a chainsaw?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A horse stepped on his foot ??
> i thot it was a LOG ?



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Hows the foot? Horse nad :biggrin:



It's getting better everyday, though having one foot a 12 1/2-13EEE, and the other a 12E limits me on footwear..........LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Anyone happen to know if a crank for a 480 Husky fits anything else?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Anyone happen to know if a crank for a 480 Husky fits anything else?



280 and 380 maybe?


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> It's getting better everyday, though having one foot a 12 1/2-13EEE, and the other a 12E limits me on footwear..........LOL!!!!



So wait, what happened to your foot?

Oh, and by the way, try finding 16EE's. Royal PITA


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> It's getting better everyday, though having one foot a 12 1/2-13EEE, and the other a 12E limits me on footwear..........LOL!!!!



We have a store here called gabes that sells seconds.You can find lots of pairs of shoes like that ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> A horse stepped on his foot ??
> i thot it was a LOG ?





pioneerguy600 said:


> I thought it was a chainsaw?





tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



You guys are about as funny as a room full of epileptics................a whole bunch "jerks"


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> 280 and 380 maybe?



Wonder if anyone needs one? I have a new one LOL With bearings! Hope the bearings will fit something else?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> So wait, what happened to your foot?
> 
> Oh, and by the way, try finding 16EE's. Royal PITA



My 15 year old Nephew wears 16s now! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> It's getting better everyday, though having one foot a 12 1/2-13EEE, and the other a 12E limits me on footwear..........LOL!!!!



Got a local farrier out that way?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> You guys are about as funny as a room full of epileptics................a whole bunch "jerks"



Seems to be pick on the left horse nad tonight? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got a local farrier out that way?



:hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbsup::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got a local farrier out that way?



THATS to damned FUNNY to be meen !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> THATS to damned FUNNY to be meen !! LOL !!



Just being a Canmedian, no disrespect intended.


----------



## roncoinc

John,,,,what are you doing with a 480 crank ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,,,what are you doing with a 480 crank ??



Just picked it up with some other stuff? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Not sure if this one is too "colorful" for the moderators, but I can't help but think of one of my favorite New Englanders every time I here this. It reminds of a particular member here in a good way, so don't get offended.


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure got quiet?:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Not sure if this one is too "colorful" for the moderators, but I can't help but think of one of my favorite New Englanders every time I here this. It reminds of a particular member here in a good way, so don't get offended.



Don't see nuttin?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Don't see nuttin?



You have got to get speakers on that puter, this would make you laugh.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You have got to get speakers on that puter, this would make you laugh.



Geesh I got a new keyboard and mouse! :msp_tongue:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Geesh I got a new keyboard and mouse! :msp_tongue:



It's Cap'n Dave calling in to Bob and Tom from the Chum Dumpster. His parrot's name is "No Good".


----------



## diggers_dad

Tesla coils?

Faraday cage?

Then Bob and Tom?

What is this, the freshman year of theoretical application of electrical energy?

This is the ARBORIST SITE!!!! GET BACK ON TOPIC!!!

Stihl rules!! 

I love flippy caps!! Although I will admit that 80+cc beast Ron was working on looked kinda nice....


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Tesla coils?
> 
> Faraday cage?
> 
> Then Bob and Tom?
> 
> What is this, the freshman year of theoretical application of electrical energy?
> 
> This is the ARBORIST SITE!!!! GET BACK ON TOPIC!!!
> 
> Stihl rules!!
> 
> I love flippy caps!! Although I will admit that 80+cc beast Ron was working on looked kinda nice....



Now Marc.......You know this thread can go any direction at any time :hmm3grin2orange: BTW Whats next? HOS :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

How to make pink and white run good..


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Tesla coils?
> 
> Faraday cage?
> 
> Then Bob and Tom?
> 
> What is this, the freshman year of theoretical application of electrical energy?
> 
> This is the ARBORIST SITE!!!! GET BACK ON TOPIC!!!
> 
> Stihl rules!!
> 
> I love flippy caps!! Although I will admit that 80+cc beast Ron was working on looked kinda nice....



Just as I thought! Another closet Husky lover :hmm3grin2orange: You all have them or want one :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How to make pink and white run good..



Never seen one of them before?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> How to make pink and white run good..



Looks like you and Jacob went to the same saw school.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> Tesla coils?
> 
> Faraday cage?
> 
> Then Bob and Tom?
> 
> What is this, the freshman year of theoretical application of electrical energy?
> 
> This is the ARBORIST SITE!!!! GET BACK ON TOPIC!!!
> 
> Stihl rules!!
> 
> I love flippy caps!! Although I will admit that 80+cc beast Ron was working on looked kinda nice....




Hey Bra....oops, hi Marc, had you confused with another member there for a moment :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been over on the threads for Janimay, today was her birthday so I dropped some rep around and wished her a Happy Birthday.
Time for me to pack it up, nite all.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Looks like you and Jacob went to the same saw school.:msp_thumbup:



Your comparing me to RON???????? 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been over on the threads for Janimay, today was her birthday so I dropped some rep around and wished her a Happy Birthday.
> Time for me to pack it up, nite all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been over on the threads for Janimay, today was her birthday so I dropped some rep around and wished her a Happy Birthday.
> Time for me to pack it up, nite all.



Night Jimmy.


----------



## farrell

you kids are having entirely too much fun!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> you kids are having entirely too much fun!



Was..... Bunch of slackers went to bed :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Dan, the aliens are here early today due to the incoming snowstorm.


----------



## dancan

Mill_wannabe said:


> Dan, the aliens are here early today due to the incoming snowstorm.




Use the shield , you'll be safe .


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Bra....oops, hi Marc, had you confused with another member there for a moment :hmm3grin2orange:



That was sooooooo meeeeeen! Don't you have some Mini-Macs to organize or something?


----------



## dancan

Well at least there's a couple of you that aren't ZZZSlackerzz today , the rest , well .......


----------



## farrell

mornin all! that was a nice a lil cat nap! early start today. all the other slackers must be staring intently at the backs of their eye lids!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Well the slugs up. :biggrin:


----------



## dancan

I called the # for the 393 , it rang once ,no answer so I hung up , I guess it's gone .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I called the # for the 393 , it rang once ,no answer so I hung up , I guess it's gone .



Dan I think your fibbing :monkey:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I called the # for the 393 , it rang once ,no answer so I hung up , I guess it's gone .



You wouldnt want one of them hybids anyway,cross tween a 392 and a 394..


----------



## tbone75

Got the whacker tore apart. What a mess just to get to the rope!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You wouldnt want one of them hybids anyway,cross tween a 392 and a 394..



Its a Husky! You know he wants it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

I need a smoke.


----------



## tbone75

Hows Ron today?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I need a smoke.



Hi Randy! Got plenty of weed LOL


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Hi Randy! Got plenty of weed LOL



Bogart.


----------



## little possum

3 days off work! Im goin crazy. Realizing, I dont make money when Im not working. haha. Spent a good bit though  Gonna see how rusty my chainsaw repair skills are


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> I need a smoke.



Pall Mall,,, mmmmmmmmm.............


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> Pall Mall,,, mmmmmmmmm.............



I'll get you for that.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hows Ron today?



Rons fine.
dissapointed to see an 028 selling so cheap local,$125 for one that barely used ??
was hoping to get more for the one i just finished..

I think the slime dried and stuck my butt to the chair  . aint movin yet this mornin.

Jay sent me info on the wiring for the 181 ign pickup and i dug out some wire and the crimp on connectors.
it was all so chopped up i have to re-do it.
solder on the connectors and heat shrink should do it nice.
i did rebuild the carb so it should run well,then maybe try to clean it some more..
wonder if a bleach mix maybe get off some of that dark coloration ??
OR ?? some spray cans and give it a camo job ?? 

Then a customer coming this morning to pick up a 026..

then drive 35 miles north to pick up grinding wheels,called last night,they have them in stock.


----------



## tbone75

Keeping the thread alive LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

"Jacob kendall went from being single to in a relationship"


----------



## sefh3

ChainsawmanXX said:


> "Jacob kendall went from being single to in a relationship"



Good for you. Just don't jump too soon.


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> "Jacob kendall went from being single to in a relationship"



So, which saw are you courting now? oh wait, you meant that nice girl with the boots! good for you man.


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> "Jacob kendall went from being single to in a relationship"



Your mother doesn't count.


----------



## tbone75

Just went out playing with my 066! A 20" bar on there is fun!! LOL A little low on compression I think 135? But seems to run very good!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> "Jacob kendall went from being single to in a relationship"



Easy does it Trigger!Remember what happen last time. You wasen't worth crap for a month! LOL Just go slow.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> "Jacob kendall went from being single to in a relationship"



I'm sorry Jacob


----------



## roncoinc

Just got back from my trip to get a grinding wheel.
got there and they had one like they said last nite when i called.
it was BROKEN !!.
stoped in a saw shop 5 miles from home so my buddy could get a new chain,,place just stated to carry them and had the one i wanted for only $1 more than TSC ..
100 mile wasted trip


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Just went out playing with my 066! A 20" bar on there is fun!! LOL A little low on compression I think 135? But seems to run very good!



That does seem alittle low. My guess is slight scoring on the P&C.. I cleaned up the one on mine and raised comp alot! 







tbone75 said:


> Easy does it Trigger!Remember what happen last time. You wasen't worth crap for a month! LOL Just go slow.


 Thanks john! 
She's a pretty a good gal. Im alot more mature then before (funny huh??) And she is alot more mature as well being 19, in college, having a job and living on her own already.  



I still plan on taking it pretty slow. Thanks guys 




roncoinc said:


> I'm sorry Jacob


  
This might do my saw career good! She supports me getting a job working on saws. going to college for small engines and stuff.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just got back from my trip to get a grinding wheel.
> got there and they had one like they said last nite when i called.
> it was BROKEN !!.
> stoped in a saw shop 5 miles from home so my buddy could get a new chain,,place just stated to carry them and had the one i wanted for only $1 more than TSC ..
> 100 mile wasted trip



I hate wasted trips like that! But you got one!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

The 066 looks good down through the plug hole.I should pull the muffler and take a better look.Starts easy enough with no de-comp LOL But the compression will be going UP ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Been on this puter for an hour looking for a starter pulley for this POS whacker.Finally found one! 13 bucks shipped for a little plastic wheel ! At least I am not buying it! LOL


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> "Jacob kendall went from being single to in a relationship"



there goes all your fun! poof.......gone! life as you know it is over!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

All this hype for snow and we only get .5" and the rest was rain. What a joke. Winter Storm called for 3-6". Oh well.


----------



## dancan

No fib , I called , it rang , no answer , I hung up , the hybrid saw must be sold .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> No fib , I called , it rang , no answer , I hung up , the hybrid saw must be sold .



usaully have to let it ring more than once!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> usaully have to let it ring more than once!:hmm3grin2orange:



I can't hear you , Blah,Blah,Blah,Blah..........


----------



## tbone75

Pulled the muffler on the 066.YUK ! LOL Scored up but the rings are still loose.Then I poked at the piston!OH my it moves up and down just pushing on it!Something is not right in there?Bearing gone? I think it needs to take a trip up North :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got a saw today.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> i got a saw today.



well?????


----------



## Mill_wannabe

opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

Jerry is being meen again! Make us wait to see what saw he got!:msp_razz:


----------



## AU_K2500

Man, you guys are boring! nobody is being very chatty tonight


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Man, you guys are boring! nobody is being very chatty tonight



Did you get your saw guy?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Pulled the muffler on the 066.YUK ! LOL Scored up but the rings are still loose.Then I poked at the piston!OH my it moves up and down just pushing on it!Something is not right in there?Bearing gone? I think it needs to take a trip up North :hmm3grin2orange:



 
Up and down???


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got a saw today.



It'll be 9ish before we hear from Jerry if it's a 393 LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

It has an orange rear handle.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

...and?


----------



## pioneerguy600

A pull cord on the left side.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

:bringit:


----------



## dancan

Can't be the hybradized 393 unless he met you half way .


----------



## pioneerguy600

The muffler looks kinda new.


----------



## dancan

A new old stock SD .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Seems to have good compression.


----------



## dancan

I got plenty of Rye but the mix is getting low .
Is it the 393 ?


----------



## tbone75

Jerry enjoys dragging things out :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Well , the Rye is now tied with the mix , empty .
Had a house builder stop in today , they're building 20 something houses on cleared lots on a new street he tells me (I'm wondering why he's telling me this , bragging?) as he continues he then tells me that all the foundations stop at the back tree line (I'm now thinking he's going to pass my name to the new home owners) then he tells me that all the plans call for a 10' patio in the back of the house :msp_thumbup: .
I like dragging my old chipper and saws to work , I've got to go look at the lots next week .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I got plenty of Rye but the mix is getting low .
> Is it the 393 ?



No I don`t want another of those Orange stinkys, this was a free Stihl............
























its a 025


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No I don`t want another of those Orange stinkys, this was a free Stihl............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a 025



OH MY :eek2: Jerry has a clam saw!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Another low priced saw , Ron may not like the price .


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> No I don`t want another of those Orange stinkys, this was a free Stihl............
> its a 025



There was some MS250 parts in one of them boxes I gave you a while back and I have the tank/handle here if you need it .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OH MY :eek2: Jerry has a clam saw!:hmm3grin2orange:



First one I ever even picked up in my hands, not half the POS that I thought it would be. Not much use on it, previous owner said it never never worked right, has always been hard to get started, has original bar and chain on it so I will clean it up and look into it to see why it does not work right.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> There was some MS250 parts in one of them boxes I gave you a while back and I have the tank/handle here if you need it .



Well Dan, this saw is almost new, nothing broken, nothing missing, owner is just fed up with it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Another low priced saw , Ron may not like the price .



It won`t last long at that price, they go for $250 easily and a good looking Super will get $300. anyday.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> First one I ever even picked up in my hands, not half the POS that I thought it would be. Not much use on it, previous owner said it never never worked right, has always been hard to get started, has original bar and chain on it so I will clean it up and look into it to see why it does not work right.



Bet there isn't much wrong with it?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well Dan, this saw is almost new, nothing broken, nothing missing, owner is just fed up with it.



Smart owner 
did he give you the pink bunny slippers that came in the accy box with it ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bet there isn't much wrong with it?



Hint,................old gas............same gas in it for the last 4-5 years..............LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Smart owner
> did he give you the pink bunny slippers that came in the accy box with it ?



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Smart owner
> did he give you the pink bunny slippers that came in the accy box with it ?



No,..just the Stihl bar scabbard and the little tool kit that came with it.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No,..just the Stihl bar scabbard and the little tool kit that came with it.....LOL



You got ripped off! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well chit,....I already got somebody that wants to buy it.......LOL


----------



## Jon1212

I am just popping in to tell you fellas to have a good, and safe weekend. I wish I had more time so I could tell you guys how I cried myself to sleep last night because you were all being so mean to me yesterday...........
However I can't say anything close to that because that would make me a Bull####ter like the rest of you..............LOL!!!
Thanks for the laughs this week, they were much needed, and thanks for including me in your list of "victims".


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You got ripped off! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah,..all of that misery for O dollars and I got to sell him a real nice 028 Super.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> I am just popping in to tell you fellas to have a good, and safe weekend. I wish I had more time so I could tell you guys how I cried myself to sleep last night because you were all being so mean to me yesterday...........
> However I can't say anything close to that because that would make me a Bull####ter like the rest of you..............LOL!!!
> Thanks for the laughs this week, they were much needed, and thanks for including me in your list of "victims".



Next week I am sending you a can of bulleseye spray paint......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well chit,....I already got somebody that wants to buy it.......LOL



Dan? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> I am just popping in to tell you fellas to have a good, and safe weekend. I wish I had more time so I could tell you guys how I cried myself to sleep last night because you were all being so mean to me yesterday...........
> However I can't say anything close to that because that would make me a Bull####ter like the rest of you..............LOL!!!
> Thanks for the laughs this week, they were much needed, and thanks for including me in your list of "victims".



Your only a victim cause you volanteer


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..all of that misery for O dollars and I got to sell him a real nice 028 Super.



ANd you sleep well at night ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan? :hmm3grin2orange:



No,..not Dan,...he likes his Stihls but not the orange handled ones....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Congrats on the saw Jerry....free is always good!! Not much to say the last couple days.....Saab is coming along...my back has been out for the last last 3-4 days.....stumbling around and walking like some kind of sci-fi creature.......halfway between the hunchback of Notre Dame and an off shore rock crab......not good.........not as bad as John but a close second right now. Been 10-12 yrs since real back problems for me......didn't do any thing, just had that bad cold for 3-4 days...may have sneezed my backbone into some other shape than it's used to. If I don't improve by Monday I guess it'll be off to the "Back Quack" for me. Fortunately I had practiclally all the stuff reinstalled on the top of the Saab motor....tomorrow I can just roll in under and put the base, crankcase breather system, splash panels and exhaust system back on, all flat on my back. 

A friend came in the shop this afternoon wanting to know how his 2 Jreds (621 & 2155) were coming along........I was upended under the hood.....said I haven't done a XXXXing thing to them......I said this one I have to live with and it can get very loud around the house.....you guys just have to wait until this Swedish unit is done before your Swedish unit can be started!!!! Sorry take a number.....beer's in the fridge......


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> ANd you sleep well at night ???



Yep, sleep real well. Not my fault the owner was fed up with it,...I told him I could fix it easily. He just wants rid of it and wanted to own a real PRO saw. I offered him a 026, not big enough, ok a 034 , thought that was too big and too powerful. Well that only left a 028 of some sort, let him pick and choose between several Super and regular ones, he chose the one with the new bar and chain, happens everytime....LOL put a new bar and chain on the worst saw there and they will choose that saw everytime....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Congrats on the saw Jerry....free is always good!! Not much to say the last couple days.....Saab is coming along...my back has been out for the last last 3-4 days.....stumbling around and walking like some kind of sci-fi creature.......halfway between the hunchback of Notre Dame and an off shore rock crab......not good.........not as bad as John but a close second right now. Been 10-12 yrs since real back problems for me......didn't do any thing, just had that bad cold for 3-4 days...may have sneezed my backbone into some other shape than it's used to. If I don't improve by Monday I guess it'll be off to the "Back Quack" for me. Fortunately I had practiclally all the stuff reinstalled on the top of the Saab motor....tomorrow I can just roll in under and put the base, crankcase breather system, splash panels and exhaust system back on, all flat on my back.
> 
> A friend came in the shop this afternoon wanting to know how his 2 Jreds (621 & 2155) were coming along........I was upended under the hood.....said I haven't done a XXXXing thing to them......I said this one I have to live with and it can get very loud around the house.....you guys just have to wait until this Swedish unit is done before your Swedish unit can be started!!!! Sorry take a number.....beer's in the fridge......



Your MEEN !! offering customers ballentine !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, sleep real well. Not my fault the owner was fed up with it,...I told him I could fix it easily. He just wants rid of it and wanted to own a real PRO saw. I offered him a 026, not big enough, ok a 034 , thought that was too big and too powerful. Well that only left a 028 of some sort, let him pick and choose between several Super and regular ones, he chose the one with the new bar and chain, happens everytime....LOL put a new bar and chain on the worst saw there and they will choose that saw everytime....LOL



I agree,put a new B&C on the worse saw there is and they will pick it everytime


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> Your only a victim cause you volanteer



Ron,
Someone has to fall on the sword every now, and then. Besides, over here it's all good natured ribbing.



P.S. The Farrier will be by on Monday to make me some shoes that fit properly............LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Congrats on the saw Jerry....free is always good!! Not much to say the last couple days.....Saab is coming along...my back has been out for the last last 3-4 days.....stumbling around and walking like some kind of sci-fi creature.......halfway between the hunchback of Notre Dame and an off shore rock crab......not good.........not as bad as John but a close second right now. Been 10-12 yrs since real back problems for me......didn't do any thing, just had that bad cold for 3-4 days...may have sneezed my backbone into some other shape than it's used to. If I don't improve by Monday I guess it'll be off to the "Back Quack" for me. Fortunately I had practiclally all the stuff reinstalled on the top of the Saab motor....tomorrow I can just roll in under and put the base, crankcase breather system, splash panels and exhaust system back on, all flat on my back.
> 
> A friend came in the shop this afternoon wanting to know how his 2 Jreds (621 & 2155) were coming along........I was upended under the hood.....said I haven't done a XXXXing thing to them......I said this one I have to live with and it can get very loud around the house.....you guys just have to wait until this Swedish unit is done before your Swedish unit can be started!!!! Sorry take a number.....beer's in the fridge......



At least your not a hunch back slug! :hmm3grin2orange: That car is getting your back! Your not 21 any more :hmm3grin2orange: I do hope you get better quick ! It is just no fun!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Your MEEN !! offering customers ballentine !! LOL !!




No ron.....the Ballantines MINE....customers get the 12oz weasel pizz Buds...like $6.00 a 30 PK...well.... unless they treat me real nice ..then....maybe a Ballantine...but that will involve money up front.....


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Ron,
> Someone has to fall on the sword every now, and then. Besides, over here it's all good natured ribbing.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. The Farrier will be by on Monday to make me some shoes that fit properly............LOL!!!



My Dad put shoes on a jackassl once :hmm3grin2orange: He did horses too :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No ron.....the Ballantines MINE....customers get the 12oz weasel pizz Buds...like $6.00 a 30 PK...well.... unless they treat me real nice ..then....maybe a Ballantine...but that will involve money up front.....



Never had a Ballentine yet, can`t be as good as Keiths I will look for it out in Cali next month.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My Dad put shoes on a jackassl once :hmm3grin2orange: He did horses too :hmm3grin2orange:



I would volunteer to do it but it would be real hard to drag a 300 lb anvil and my swage block, hammers and tongs all the way to Sacremento.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> No ron.....the Ballantines MINE....customers get the 12oz weasel pizz Buds...like $6.00 a 30 PK...well.... unless they treat me real nice ..then....maybe a Ballantine...but that will involve money up front.....



With the taxes in maine an EMPTY 30 pack of bud is worth $6 !!
i get Milwaukies worst for $13 a 30 pack,no deposit either,recycle.

" Since 2005, the Ballantine Ale brand has been owned and marketed by the Pabst Brewing Company, which in turn outsources the brewing to the Miller Brewing Company "

UGH !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> With the taxes in maine an EMPTY 30 pack of bud is worth $6 !!
> i get Milwaukies worst for $13 a 30 pack,no deposit either,recycle.
> 
> " Since 2005, the Ballantine Ale brand has been owned and marketed by the Pabst Brewing Company, which in turn outsources the brewing to the Miller Brewing Company "
> 
> UGH !!



That is just messed up! You drink Milwaukies! UGH :bad_smelly:


----------



## diggers_dad

Evening all. 

I think you'll like the little clam shell, Jerry. They are surprisingly strong considering their size. I like to work on those and the 180's, but I have an 021 that's giving me fits right now. I tore down the Zama carb on it and rebuilt it, but don't remember where the hi and lo were set. I know it wasn't like a Walbro and I can't get it to stay running......yet. It's my first time into a Zama and I don't like it. 

If you want some real fun, give it a mild port job. I've got an 210 that thinks it's a 50cc saw, it's a little wildcat.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> My Dad put shoes on a jackassl once :hmm3grin2orange: He did horses too :hmm3grin2orange:



It's nice to know you didn't have to walk to school barefoot................



P.S. Yes Ron, _school_ is the proper spelling for what you call skool.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I think you'll like the little clam shell, Jerry. They are surprisingly strong considering their size. I like to work on those and the 180's, but I have an 021 that's giving me fits right now. I tore down the Zama carb on it and rebuilt it, but don't remember where the hi and lo were set. I know it wasn't like a Walbro and I can't get it to stay running......yet. It's my first time into a Zama and I don't like it.
> 
> If you want some real fun, give it a mild port job. I've got an 210 that thinks it's a 50cc saw, it's a little wildcat.



I have a feeling it won`t be with me long, I will get it running properly first and check it over well, not shure If I will get a chance to port it as I already have a sale for it....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Got the ignition squared away on the 181 today.
set it on the deck,put my foot in it and gave a yank,,handle came loose from my foot and came up and hit me in the knee !! ouch !!
then my fingers lipped of the starter,that didnt feel good either !
maybe i shouldnt have lowered the squish ??
I would check comp but i dont think i could pull it enuf times !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> that is just messed up! You drink milwaukies! Ugh :bad_smelly:



yuck!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> At least your not a hunch back slug! :hmm3grin2orange: That car is getting your back! Your not 21 any more :hmm3grin2orange: I do hope you get better quick ! It is just no fun!



Boy.....I was pretty sluggish today......and ......no I'm not 21 anymore....if I was I'd have sense enough not to tackle a modern, fuel injected,turbocharged,twin cam, four valve, swedish motor in the first place. tearing into it just like it was just an old 250 Chevy...LOLOL!!!! With any luck she may go to road trials tomorrow......it's a 5 speed automatic with lockup and overdrive...but the cool thing is.....the next lower shifter position from "D" is "M" which activates a pair of steering wheel mounted paddle shifters which when combined with the big white "S" button in the shifter really set you up for some "spirited driving" as the Brits would say!!! The "S" button, when engaged allows for much higher turbo boost pressures and a steeper timing advance control.......and manual shifting on the wheel sounds rather anticlimatic.....once you get used to it...it gives you precise control and the ability to run to redline in the first four gears...which will put you around 140mph in fourth....if you are that aggressive.....of course I am not.....21 anymore....


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> It's nice to know you didn't have to walk to school barefoot................
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Yes Ron, _school_ is the proper spelling for what you call skool.



Wassat gotta do wit me ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got the ignition squared away on the 181 today.
> set it on the deck,put my foot in it and gave a yank,,handle came loose from my foot and came up and hit me in the knee !! ouch !!
> then my fingers lipped of the starter,that didnt feel good either !
> maybe i shouldnt have lowered the squish ??
> I would check comp but i dont think i could pull it enuf times !! LOL !!



Those 181`s seem to have a lot of compression, no decomp either. Did I ever show you mine....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Boy.....I was pretty sluggish today......and ......no I'm not 21 anymore....if I was I'd have sense enough not to tackle a modern, fuel injected,turbocharged,twin cam, four valve, swedish motor in the first place. tearing into it just like it was just an old 250 Chevy...LOLOL!!!! With any luck she may go to road trials tomorrow......it's a 5 speed automatic with lockup and overdrive...but the cool thing is.....the next lower shifter position from "D" is "M" which activates a pair of steering wheel mounted paddle shifters which when combined with the big white "S" button in the shifter really set you up for some "spirited driving" as the Brits would say!!! The "S" button, when engaged allows for much higher turbo boost pressures and a steeper timing advance control.......and manual shifting on the wheel sounds rather anticlimatic.....once you get used to it...it gives you precise control and the ability to run to redline in the first four gears...which will put you around 140mph in fourth....if you are that aggressive.....of course I am not.....21 anymore....



Paddle shifters are for ,Formula cars.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a feeling it won`t be with me long, I will get it running properly first and check it over well, not shure If I will get a chance to port it as I already have a sale for it....LOL



Yep. As long as it says "Stihl" it's an easy sale. Everyone recognizes quality.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> With the taxes in maine an EMPTY 30 pack of bud is worth $6 !!
> i get Milwaukies worst for $13 a 30 pack,no deposit either,recycle.
> 
> " Since 2005, the Ballantine Ale brand has been owned and marketed by the Pabst Brewing Company, which in turn outsources the brewing to the Miller Brewing Company "
> 
> UGH !!




Well....... I got on going right in front of me and it says "Falstaff Brewing Co"......but it is brewed in Milwaukee WI!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got the ignition squared away on the 181 today.
> set it on the deck,put my foot in it and gave a yank,,handle came loose from my foot and came up and hit me in the knee !! ouch !!
> then my fingers lipped of the starter,that didnt feel good either !
> maybe i shouldnt have lowered the squish ??
> I would check comp but i dont think i could pull it enuf times !! LOL !!



Ron! You going to let that old saw beat you up? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Paddle shifters are for ,Formula cars.




LOL I know ain't that a hoot!!! This 4 door goes real nice but it ain't that good...I guess they just want you to keep both hands on the wheel!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Boy.....I was pretty sluggish today......and ......no I'm not 21 anymore....if I was I'd have sense enough not to tackle a modern, fuel injected,turbocharged,twin cam, four valve, swedish motor in the first place. tearing into it just like it was just an old 250 Chevy...LOLOL!!!! With any luck she may go to road trials tomorrow......it's a 5 speed automatic with lockup and overdrive...but the cool thing is.....the next lower shifter position from "D" is "M" which activates a pair of steering wheel mounted paddle shifters which when combined with the big white "S" button in the shifter really set you up for some "spirited driving" as the Brits would say!!! The "S" button, when engaged allows for much higher turbo boost pressures and a steeper timing advance control.......and manual shifting on the wheel sounds rather anticlimatic.....once you get used to it...it gives you precise control and the ability to run to redline in the first four gears...which will put you around 140mph in fourth....if you are that aggressive.....of course I am not.....21 anymore....



I would like that car! A few years ago :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those 181`s seem to have a lot of compression, no decomp either. Did I ever show you mine....LOL



I duuno what i'm gonna do with it when done.
to hard to pull over for a little old guy


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those 181`s seem to have a lot of compression, no decomp either. Did I ever show you mine....LOL



Another Husky Jerry has??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Another Husky Jerry has??



I showed him mine now he wants to show me HIS !! JEEZE !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I duuno what i'm gonna do with it when done.
> to hard to pull over for a little old guy



The 181 and the 288 were two of the highest comp saws Husky ever made, they made great power and had agressive porting. I bought one a few years back from a fellow that could not start it, it had next to no use at all. I also got a near new Jonsered 2094 in a similar deal, saw was just too hard for the owner to pull it over to start it.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I would like that car! A few years ago :hmm3grin2orange:



It's the wifes car......I drive a nice calm 4wd pickup truck...hardly ever go over a hundred !!LOL!! Like not even once.....


----------



## Cantdog

Real crappy night here.....rain, snow, sleet,freezing rain.........it should be over bothering you by morning Jerry...unless it goes straight up the Fundy and on to NF....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> It's the wifes car......I drive a nice calm 4wd pickup truck...hardly ever go over a hundred !!LOL!! Like not even once.....



I don't do that no more either LOL Them tickets cost to much now days! There was a time when I had a 74 Z28? 3 tickets in 3 weeks straight! That slowed me down for a while LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well....... I got on going right in front of me and it says "Falstaff Brewing Co"......but it is brewed in Milwaukee WI!!!



That give you a clue ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't do that no more either LOL Them tickets cost to much now days! There was a time when I had a 74 Z28? 3 tickets in 3 weeks straight! That slowed me down for a while LOL



During my muscle car years it was a wonder I ever had a license, the judge at the Dartmouth courtroom knew me by my first name.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Real crappy night here.....rain, snow, sleet,freezing rain.........it should be over bothering you by morning Jerry...unless it goes straight up the Fundy and on to NF....



Crappy here too.High winds rain snow sleet.Not much snow and sleet at least!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Real crappy night here.....rain, snow, sleet,freezing rain.........it should be over bothering you by morning Jerry...unless it goes straight up the Fundy and on to NF....



We are supposed to get it most of the day tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> During my muscle car years it was a wonder I ever had a license, the judge at the Dartmouth courtroom knew me by my first name.....LOL



You had to be 3 times as bad as me! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You had to be 3 times as bad as me! LOL



Not shure,...just glad I didn`t get caught as often as I broke the law.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That give you a clue ??



Tryed Falstaff before YUK!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not shure,...just glad I didn`t get caught as often as I broke the law.....LOL



Yes I know what you mean! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I ordered a new clutch cover and set of dogs for the 066. I may go ahead and tear it down to put the piston in?


----------



## roncoinc

37 deg and raining pretty good.
going to be hell getting out my driveway


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Tryed Falstaff before YUK!!




I agree....I never liked Falstaff beer......however Ballantines Ale is a different story.......plus the 12oz bar bottles have neet little puzzels in the cap.......keeps you informed just what your "Cleverness Level" is at all times........LOLOL!!!

As far as the "Need for Speed".....I'm pretty much over that.....I've always thought that you had to be atleast 30 yrs old before you even believe in your own mortality.......I still enjoy magnum thrust but don't really want to see when it goes on the top end. However being in pocession of 2 Ducati's and one of them being a superbike...I can stihl scratch that itch between telephone poles.....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I ordered a new clutch cover and set of dogs for the 066. I may go ahead and tear it down to put the piston in?



Does it look like it has much damage to the piston?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Does it look like it has much damage to the piston?



Don't look all that bad.But I have a good piston and bearing that came with it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 37 deg and raining pretty good.
> going to be hell getting out my driveway



Mine is all up hill getting out.Got to have 4x4 to get out in the winter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't look all that bad.But I have a good piston and bearing that came with it.



Might just take a little cleaning up in the cylinder.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I agree....I never liked Falstaff beer......however Ballantines Ale is a different story.......plus the 12oz bar bottles have neet little puzzels in the cap.......keeps you informed just what your "Cleverness Level" is at all times........LOLOL!!!
> 
> As far as the "Need for Speed".....I'm pretty much over that.....I've always thought that you had to be atleast 30 yrs old before you even believe in your own mortality.......I still enjoy magnum thrust but don't really want to see when it goes on the top end. However being in pocession of 2 Ducati's and one of them being a superbike...I can stihl scratch that itch between telephone poles.....LOL!!!



Ducati is a sweet bike!And very fast!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Might just take a little cleaning up in the cylinder.



From the little I can see down the plug hole.It don't look bad at all?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just went out playing with my 066! A 20" bar on there is fun!! LOL A little low on compression I think 135? But seems to run very good!



I think a nice, barely used 30" bar will work quite nicely on that saw Maybe a little milling chain with it...on it's way Monday morning, after that it's some 028 parts heading north.


----------



## tbone75

I marked out the 365 jug today.All ready to start grinding on LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I think a nice, barely used 30" bar will work quite nicely on that saw Maybe a little milling chain with it...on it's way Monday morning, after that it's some 028 parts heading north.



Yours is boxed up and ready to go too!


----------



## tbone75

I would like to try a little milling sometime?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I would like to try a little milling sometime?



When you want to try it out, let me know. I can walk you through some easier setups to save your back and make it enjoyable for you. BobL from Oz has some great setups for guys with back issues. Almost looks as though it's easier than cutting firewood sometimes.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> When you want to try it out, let me know. I can walk you through some easier setups to save your back and make it enjoyable for you. BobL from Oz has some great setups for guys with back issues. Almost looks as though it's easier than cutting firewood sometimes.



Thanks Jim.I will be asking them silly questions :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jim.I will be asking them silly questions :hmm3grin2orange:



Nothing silly about questions, as long as you still don't know where babies come from at your age that is.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Nothing silly about questions, as long as you still don't know where babies come from at your age that is.



Didn't you ever watch Bugs Bunny? The Stork brings them.Geesh!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it up, nite all.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up, nite all.



Night Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up, nite all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

What do you think John?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> What do you think John?



About what?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Didn't you ever watch Bugs Bunny? The Stork brings them.Geesh!:hmm3grin2orange:



You did WHAT to a stork?:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You did WHAT to a stork?:msp_scared:



:hmm3grin2orange: Tasty!!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Tasty!!



What context are we talking here? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> What context are we talking here? :msp_confused:



Could go a couple ways? :hmm3grin2orange: I will let you wonder about that for now? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I got to go find Ron's pics of that 365 he did a long while back.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I got to go find Ron's pics of that 365 he did a long while back.



Good luck sorting through, there are a lot of pages to choose from.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good luck sorting through, there are a lot of pages to choose from.



Doing a search didn't do any good.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Doing a search didn't do any good.



was it as far back as the summer?


----------



## jimdad07

Nite John.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> was it as far back as the summer?



Think it was? Sorry didn't know you was still here?Been reading about 372s! Lots more info on them than a 365.Using 064 pistons in 372s and cutting windows in the pistons! Not for me right now LOL


----------



## dancan

The Aliens got a hold of me but let me go , what about the rest of you ZZZSlackerzz ?


----------



## RandyMac

How did the probing go?


----------



## dancan

I told them there'd be none of that .
i saw somewhere in some older posts you were shopping , how did your house purchasing work out ?


----------



## RandyMac

Well, the farkin' banks have things all screwed up, they sold mortgages to other banks, who sold them again..............and now they are finding that after foreclosing, no-one really knows who owns what or who is supposed to get paid. Quite a few foreclosures where done by banks, who didn't hold the paper....
7 out of the 10 houses we looked at have clouded titles, could be years before this crap is sorted out. So we are putting this off until we find a suitable place with a clear title.
The wife is pissed, we had an offer accepted, only to find the bank selling it, didn't own it. People have been knee-capped for less or jailed, but banks seem to be exempt.


----------



## dancan

Pretty bad when you have to ask the bank if they really own what they're selling , try that at a car lot and see what happens .


----------



## dancan

Suub mechanic ?


----------



## dancan

Internet down everywhere else ?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

jimdad07 said:


> When you want to try it out, let me know. I can walk you through some easier setups to save your back and make it enjoyable for you. BobL from Oz has some great setups for guys with back issues. Almost looks as though it's easier than cutting firewood sometimes.



Hey Jim, I'd love to have that information too if you are willing to share.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

RandyMac said:


> Well, the farkin' banks have things all screwed up, they sold mortgages to other banks, who sold them again..............and now they are finding that after foreclosing, no-one really knows who owns what or who is supposed to get paid. Quite a few foreclosures where done by banks, who didn't hold the paper....
> 7 out of the 10 houses we looked at have clouded titles, could be years before this crap is sorted out. So we are putting this off until we find a suitable place with a clear title.
> The wife is pissed, we had an offer accepted, only to find the bank selling it, didn't own it. People have been knee-capped for less or jailed, but banks seem to be exempt.



Wow, what a mess, Randy. Sorry you are caught up in all that.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Cold windy and snowy out there this morning.


----------



## jimdad07

Mill_wannabe said:


> Hey Jim, I'd love to have that information too if you are willing to share.



No problem, I can get you guys some links together out of the milling forum and I'll pm you what I know later tonight when I get home from the woods.

BTW, it's windy, cold and chitty here too.


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Suub mechanic ?



Another Canmedian, that is pretty good Dan!


----------



## dancan

It was a tough crowd earlier this morning .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Good morning guys.Cold windy and snowy out there this morning.



41º , cloudy with sunny periods and windy . No snow to be seen for miles .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 41º , cloudy with sunny periods and windy . No snow to be seen for miles .



20 and windy right now :msp_sad:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

jimdad07 said:


> No problem, I can get you guys some links together out of the milling forum and I'll pm you what I know later tonight when I get home from the woods.
> 
> BTW, it's windy, cold and chitty here too.



There's zero hurry on this, my rig isn't built yet.

Pretty windy here too. Off to cut in a log yard.


----------



## roncoinc

Just finished up one of my woodpiles on the deck.
used two whole cords so far this winter 
probly use close to another one before heating season done..


----------



## roncoinc

John,,what did you want off the 2050 ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,what did you want off the 2050 ??



A whole saw LOL


----------



## roncoinc

John,i forgot you pm'd me on that.
it's not worth messing with,really.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> A whole saw LOL



How about a 181 !! LOL !
think i'm gonna tape my wrist up before yanking on that today


----------



## farrell

mornin all! finally got power back been out for hours. started to get a lil chilly in the house! whats new?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,i forgot you pm'd me on that.
> it's not worth messing with,really.



OK thanks Ron.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning fellas. Iv been busy doing a whole lot of... Nothing  (joking) 

Headlights went out on the truck last night so we had to stop in denver CO. gonna be going over some serious mountains on our way up to WA.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ron ill be more then glad to take that 181 off your hands. I got a 28" bar to match it with.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron ill be more then glad to take that 181 off your hands. I got a 28" bar to match it with.



I gotta get it running right first,unless you want to buyit "as is" 
thot you had one anyway ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Really mild here, real windy though, Dan will be getting hit hard over on the other side of the hill. Just cleaning up a 025 and a couple parts 028`s , will get deeper into them later, got to get 2 good running 026`s ready to do some cutting.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> I gotta get it running right first,unless you want to buyit "as is"
> thot you had one anyway ?



Whats wrong with it? I know then 181's like the back of my hand. (tore the one I had down a dozen times.) Someone made me an offer I couldnt refuse for mine. Pm me with what your looking to get out of it trade/cash.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> I duuno what i'm gonna do with it when done.
> to hard to pull over for a little old guy





roncoinc said:


> How about a 181 !! LOL !
> think i'm gonna tape my wrist up before yanking on that today



Even though I'm a Stihl fan, I'll have to admit I've heard a lot of good stuff about the design and strength of the 181. That was one of their better design moments and you shouldn't have any trouble getting some cash out of that saw.

This don't mean I'm gonna be all nice and stuff later on....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Really mild here, real windy though, Dan will be getting hit hard over on the other side of the hill. Just cleaning up a 025 and a couple parts 028`s , will get deeper into them later, got to get 2 good running 026`s ready to do some cutting.




Same here in denver. The high is suppose to be 55!! 
Wish I was working on saws today


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Same here in denver. The high is suppose to be 55!!
> Wish I was working on saws today



Give it a break,...you really are afflicted.....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Give it a break,...you really are afflicted.....LOL


where have you been? Iv been afflicted for awhile. Lol
Now if you reallly want to know what I wish I was doing. It invloves my girlfriend and....


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> where have you been? Iv been afflicted for awhile. Lol
> Now if you reallly want to know what I wish I was doing. It invloves my girlfriend and....



That is better, keep up those thoughts and you will recover somewhat from the CAD that is afflicting you, although we know there is really no cure for it...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is better, keep up those thoughts and you will recover somewhat from the CAD that is afflicting you, although we know there is really no cure for it...LOL



THERE IS A CURE FOR IT BUT IT IS VERY PAINFUL!!!! There are two ways to do it really. 
A. Get yourself nutterd
B. .45...


----------



## AU_K2500

Anybody ever gotten a nice jolt from there saw when going to cut it off....I have! Makes you hesitant to flip that kill switch again with out checking on things...Stupid homelite, My STHIL has never shocked me:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Anybody ever gotten a nice jolt from there saw when going to cut it off....I have! Makes you hesitant to flip that kill switch again with out checking on things...Stupid homelite, My STHIL has never shocked me:msp_biggrin:



Chainsaws only nip you, get a jolt from a HEI and you won`t know what hit you. I once got it from a Vertex mag fired engine, think I was up in the air 4 feet and landed on my azz stiff as a board for a few days.....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Chainsaws only nip you, get a jolt from a HEI and you won`t know what hit you. I once got it from a Vertex mag fired engine, think I was up in the air 4 feet and landed on my azz stiff as a board for a few days.....LOL



yeah, ive felt the whole range from 120-480 A/C and even some lower voltage D/C which makes your muscles contract and really "holds you". ive never been lit up by any thing like your talking about. Ive heard HID litghing systems on cars have a good bite to em. So, is this normal for these saws...it cant be? can it?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Suub mechanic ?




Yep That's the way I'm feeling right now...........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep That's the way I'm feeling right now...........



About how I feel today too. LOL Dang weather plays hell with me.


----------



## farrell

lords of the saws lend me you ears.........what kind and style of flex hone should i get to touch up the jug on my 372xp (50mm)? i am assuming i want a 51mm.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> lords of the saws lend me you ears.........what kind and style of flex hone should i get to touch up the jug on my 372xp (50mm)? i am assuming i want a 51mm.



Everything I have read said never use a hone.I just sand them with 320 or 400 grit paper.That coating is very very thin.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Everything I have read said never use a hone.I just sand them with 320 or 400 grit paper.That coating is very very thin.



k thanks john


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Anybody ever gotten a nice jolt from there saw when going to cut it off....I have! Makes you hesitant to flip that kill switch again with out checking on things...Stupid homelite, My STHIL has never shocked me:msp_biggrin:



I have a homie 330. Hurt like hell! Lol 

Im having alot of fun right now. 
After dad spent 300 dollars on a new turn signal switch. And me wasting 2 hours of my life tracking down the connector for the turn signal it didnt solve the headlight problem. Might just have to take it into the shop






Also recieved news that one of our shippers died!!! Unbelievable right?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I have a homie 330. Hurt like hell! Lol
> 
> Im having alot of fun right now.
> After dad spent 300 dollars on a new turn signal switch. And me wasting 2 hours of my life tracking down the connector for the turn signal it didnt solve the headlight problem. Might just have to take it into the shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also recieved news that one of our shippers died!!! Unbelievable right?



Wow that is a shock! Hope you get some lights?


----------



## tbone75

Just got home with my truck.OL drove it to her Daughters last night.Went to leave it wouldn't start? They tryed to jump it but still nothing.I went over hit the key it started right up? Noticed something didn't look right? The bed liner is gone!Someone stole it last night sitting right in front of her Daughters house! Hell you can't hardly give them things away!No big deal just the idea they stole it! Dang thing was attached so it took a little time to get it.Sure would love to catch that SOB I got a Taser I would love to try out :hmm3grin2orange: Right to the nads!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Wow that is a shock! Hope you get some lights?



Still no lights. :bang: new headlight switch. The back lights are working the way they should. But the headlights arent. Making me think its between the switch and headlights?


----------



## dancan

Get a test light , go to the head lights and trace your way backwards , check the fuses of course , some vehicles have 2 fuse boxes , do the headlights go through a daytime running light module , some vehicles switch the ground on the headlights and always have power , make sure the harness hasn't come unplugged , or you may have to take it in for service because a wiring diagram may be needed .

My 2¢


----------



## dancan

Are the park and signal lights working upfront ?


----------



## dancan

Just got back from in town , that 60mph wind sure has knocked over a bunch of signs .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Get a test light , go to the head lights and trace your way backwards , check the fuses of course , some vehicles have 2 fuse boxes , do the headlights go through a daytime running light module , some vehicles switch the ground on the headlights and always have power , make sure the harness hasn't come unplugged , or you may have to take it in for service because a wiring diagram may be needed .
> 
> My 2¢




I checked up at the headlights with no luck. I traced it all the way to the firewall with no such luck.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Are the park and signal lights working upfront ?



Nope, im getting notging up front at all. Also checked high beam and low beam fuses and they all looked good. Im also getting clearence lights? Were gonna wait to throw it in the shop. My guess is a dead short somewhere


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nope, im getting notging up front at all. Also checked high beam and low beam fuses and they all looked good. Im also getting clearence lights? Were gonna wait to throw it in the shop. My guess is a dead short somewhere



Shorts blow fuses or smokes wiring , open circuit gives you nothing , if none of the front lights work and you have no power in the harness under the hood trace it back under the dash .


----------



## tbone75

Wiring can be a huge pain! Back in my body shop days I once put a new harness in a Caddy!Inside firewall to tail lights!All them power switches in 4 doors all under the dash :bang::bang::bang::bang: Never again! 10 days doing that and getting everything working again!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Wiring can be a huge pain! Back in my body shop days I once put a new harness in a Caddy!Inside firewall to tail lights!All them power switches in 4 doors all under the dash :bang::bang::bang::bang: Never again! 10 days doing that and getting everything working again!




I would have taken it to the scrap yard first!! I hate wiring on vehicles! 
Found the problem......




Anyone wanna know what it is?


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I would have taken it to the scrap yard first!! I hate wiring on vehicles!
> Found the problem......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna know what it is?



Whadya find?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Burned out bulbs?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I would have taken it to the scrap yard first!! I hate wiring on vehicles!
> Found the problem......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna know what it is?



opcorn:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I would have taken it to the scrap yard first!! I hate wiring on vehicles!
> Found the problem......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna know what it is?



Unplugged.


----------



## sefh3

Day time running light module are a pain. I'm betting that was the problem.


----------



## tbone75

Started grinding on my 365 jug.Can't find Ron's pics doing a search.And way to many pages in here to find it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How about a 181 !! LOL !
> think i'm gonna tape my wrist up before yanking on that today



After what it did to you! No thanks! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Found stuff like this all over underneath the hood :bang: poorly spliced wires, burnt out wires. Gonna take awhile to get it all fixed.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> After what it did to you! No thanks! :hmm3grin2orange:



You old hoggies need to just send me all your high psi saws..


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You old hoggies need to just send me all your high psi saws..



Don't you have some wires to fix?Ya dang little midget :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

Evening gentlemen. I had a neighbor who had heart surgery a few weeks ago and hasn't been able to cut wood. He's one of the type that cuts blowdowns as he needs them and didn't have a reserve built up when he went in for surgery rather unexpectedly. I saw his 55+ year old wife out trying to cut and split 20" diameter black jacks. The boys and I drove home, loaded the saws and trailer and went to do some cutting. Digger made me cut with one of his saws to make sure it worked right. I mostly used my MS 361. Wow, I love that saw. I haven't even done a muffler mod on it yet and it is a strong running saw. Smooth, well-balanced and strong. I see why they have such a good reputation.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Unplugged.



Ron was correct and I told you it was an open circuit , unplugged .


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You old hoggies need to just send me all your high psi saws..





tbone75 said:


> Don't you have some wires to fix?Ya dang little midget :hmm3grin2orange:



Don't worry, John. He doesn't even know what PSI means. If he gets to bothering us too much we'll hang him up by his suspenders.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> yeah, ive felt the whole range from 120-480 A/C and even some lower voltage D/C which makes your muscles contract and really "holds you". ive never been lit up by any thing like your talking about. Ive heard HID litghing systems on cars have a good bite to em. So, is this normal for these saws...it cant be? can it?



Nope, not normal for any near modern saw, what you have is a shorting problem likely caused by cracked insulation on the high tension sparkplug wire or possibly the shutoff switch wire or the switch itself , make shure the switch is tightly clamped to a good clean ground on the mag case.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Don't worry, John. He doesn't even know what PSI means. If he gets to bothering us too much we'll hang him up by his suspenders.



Sure I know what it means!! 
Psi means... Means....
I cant come up with a smartass comeback  
Pounds per square inch. 


Im not doing the electric work, a mechanic is. I gave up


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of slackers tonight!


----------



## dancan

You must be talking about the other guys .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What a bunch of slackers tonight!



Not me !!!
i been busy..
doing the unbecoming being a sponsor stuff.
got behind in my bill 
i can no longer sell anything in a thread now.
cant even talk about selling a saw or parts now in a thread.
I have to follow the rules like everybody else now.

then i posted on CL an air comp for sale and another thing,a pink and white thing 

Now i'm deciding who to pick on


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Not me !!!
> i been busy..
> doing the unbecoming being a sponsor stuff.
> got behind in my bill
> i can no longer sell anything in a thread now.
> cant even talk about selling a saw or parts now in a thread.
> I have to follow the rules like everybody else now.
> 
> then i posted on CL an air comp for sale and another thing,a pink and white thing
> 
> Now i'm deciding who to pick on



Sorry to hear that, Ron. Can you get reinstated?


----------



## AU_K2500

Im not slacking either, just got done eating grilled chicken thighs and Roasted potatoes.

Still recovering from my shock this morning. debating on how to go about fixing it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had lots of fun this afternoon, working on my favorite saws, Stihls of course!!
Cleaned up the little 025 and found everything to be ok, just need to order a carb kit and it will be good to go. Cleaned up a 034 I own and installed a bar and chain, sharpened and set the rakers up, now ready to cut tomorrow. Two 026`s all ready to go also, chains all done up fuelled and oiled.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Im not slacking either, just got done eating grilled chicken thighs and Roasted potatoes.
> 
> Still recovering from my shock this morning. debating on how to go about fixing it.



Is your switch tightly mounted to a good ground?


----------



## tbone75

I am still POed about my truck.Did just a little grinding today is all I managed to do.Sluggish today cause of the weather getting to me.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Im not slacking either, just got done eating grilled chicken thighs and Roasted potatoes.
> 
> Still recovering from my shock this morning. debating on how to go about fixing it.



Dang things bite!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Not me !!!
> i been busy..
> doing the unbecoming being a sponsor stuff.
> got behind in my bill
> i can no longer sell anything in a thread now.
> cant even talk about selling a saw or parts now in a thread.
> I have to follow the rules like everybody else now.
> 
> then i posted on CL an air comp for sale and another thing,a pink and white thing
> 
> Now i'm deciding who to pick on



You don't have much to chose from tonight? :tongue2:


----------



## roncoinc

Got the 181 going today,sorta.
whent thru the carb again,everything perfect.
all connections from carb to jug as they should be.
Didnt want to pull fuel it looked like.
would not start even with choke on with jets each one turn out.
i couldnt get hi speed on starting without hi jet at least three turns out.
low speed jut for idle almost all the way out.
get some kind of idle and it would speed up and down.
then die out.
plug showed lean running,new plug.
will stay running with choke mostly on.
seems like a massive air leak someplace 
I sealed the jug after working on it with a generouse amount handabond,made a little squish out so i know i have a good seal after a 7 day dry.
with that taken care of and the intake sealed that leaves only two places to leak.
dont need a press test to guess what ones ...
now to figure what ones i need.
the IPL's you can find are terrible.
dont like the discription from vendors either.
i get some say both crank seals the same,then i get two diff part numbers.
i need to know if both are the same and if so why do i find two part numbers ?
there is also a third seal on the clutch side..the crank seal is mounted in the oil pump case.,another rubber Oring type seal ,seals the oil pump case to the engine case,thus completing a complete seal.
what and where are these parts !!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am still POed about my truck.Did just a little grinding today is all I managed to do.Sluggish today cause of the weather getting to me.



What uncouth swine would steal a truck bed liner, couldn`t give one of them away around here since they came out with spray in liners.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is your switch tightly mounted to a good ground?



If that self grounding kill switch is loose it could also arc and then you would have a homie BBQ


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry to hear that, Ron. Can you get reinstated?



Yes,if i want to pay the monthly bill


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yes,if i want to pay the monthly bill



I see, what does it cost and is it worth it for you?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What uncouth swine would steal a truck bed liner, couldn`t give one of them away around here since they came out with spray in liners.



They even took the tail gate cover?They had to unscrew it! Took there time I guess?


----------



## AU_K2500

First thing ill be checking is the switch. thanks guys!


----------



## tbone75

Got myself a magnitc back support today.Cheeves told me he uses one all the time and it helps him.So I am giving it a shot?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They even took the tail gate cover?They had to unscrew it! Took there time I guess?



They must have needed it for their own truck, could not imagine it being worth much on the hot market. What some idiots won`t steal.


----------



## jimdad07

I got a new bed liner for my truck, I had to drive half the night to get it. I like it though, the price was right


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They must have needed it for their own truck, could not imagine it being worth much on the hot market. What some idiots won`t steal.



What gets me is I would have give it to someone if they had asked! I didn't like it anyway LOL But to steal it pisses me off!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> What gets me is I would have give it to someone if they had asked! I didn't like it anyway LOL But to steal it pisses me off!



that sucks john!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I got a new bed liner for my truck, I had to drive half the night to get it. I like it though, the price was right



Smart arse! You got a real truck!Mine is a found on road dead one :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> They even took the tail gate cover?They had to unscrew it! Took there time I guess?



damn meth heads...theyll steal anything. We had a roll of barbed wire stolen from a run of fence we were replacing...couldnt figure out who the heck would steal barbed wire in the middle of no where. We wrote it off and forgot about it. then, less than a week later a man pulled up in his truck, stepped out, walked to the bed, pulled out a roll of barbed wire and walked over to my dad and i and set it down. He then proceeded to apologize for taking it. He explained that he had been on a three or four day high when he stole it. When he came out of the high, he saw it in the back of his truck and barely remembered where he picked it. He apologized again, turned around, and left.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Smart arse! You got a real truck!Mine is a found on road dead one :hmm3grin2orange:



I have had three Fords, I learn hard. They were good to me but I do like my Chevs, they ride a little smoother. My favorite truck will always be the F150 5-speed short bed I had with the strait six 300 in it, that was a great truck. I had dual strait pipe cheery bombs on it and I just thought that I was the chit with the big stereo and all that good stuff. Hard to believe for me that that was ten years ago already. I loved that truck. Took it on the honeymoon and half of the exhaust fell off in PA down in the Poconos. That was one loud ride back to NY.


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> damn meth heads...theyll steal anything. We had a roll of barbed wire stolen from a run of fence we were replacing...couldnt figure out who the heck would steal barbed wire in the middle of no where. We wrote it off and forgot about it. then, less than a week later a man pulled up in his truck, stepped out, walked to the bed, pulled out a roll of barbed wire and walked over to my dad and i and set it down. He then proceeded to apologize for taking it. He explained that he had been on a three or four day high when he stole it. When he came out of the high, he saw it in the back of his truck and barely remembered where he picked it. He apologized again, turned around, and left.



:msp_confused: Makes you wonder why they do that stuff. It is getting pretty popular around here. Seems to be the crack of the 21st century.


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron do I need to take this part down even with the ports?


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> :msp_confused: Makes you wonder why they do that stuff. It is getting pretty popular around here. Seems to be the crack of the 21st century.



Cheap AND easy...Its horrible it kills them slowly, and they just do stupid crap when theyre on it....like steal ford bed liners and barbed wire.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see, what does it cost and is it worth it for you?



It's only $20 a month,,$240 a year !
you get more mailbox room too.
the main thing is you can sell in threads.
That goes the extreme from an ouright offer to just mentioning you may sell on CL.
it kept my but clear of braking those sort of rules.
i broke the rules enuf i went to camp.
I was offered a signature sponsorship and dropping of some of the demerits.
as long as i'm a good boy i should be alright.
i didnt sell anything while a sponsor so it wasnt worth it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's only $20 a month,,$240 a year !
> you get more mailbox room too.
> the main thing is you can sell in threads.
> That goes the extreme from an ouright offer to just mentioning you may sell on CL.
> it kept my but clear of braking those sort of rules.
> i broke the rules enuf i went to camp.
> I was offered a signature sponsorship and dropping of some of the demerits.
> as long as i'm a good boy i should be alright.
> i didnt sell anything while a sponsor so it wasnt worth it



As long as your good? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> It's only $20 a month,,$240 a year !
> you get more mailbox room too.
> the main thing is you can sell in threads.
> That goes the extreme from an ouright offer to just mentioning you may sell on CL.
> it kept my but clear of braking those sort of rules.
> i broke the rules enuf i went to camp.
> I was offered a signature sponsorship and dropping of some of the demerits.
> as long as i'm a good boy i should be alright.
> i didnt sell anything while a sponsor so it wasnt worth it



Went to camp? like summer camp? is it fun at camp?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey Ron do I need to take this part down even with the ports?



yes,and ground to sharp edge into txfers.

and WHAT is this ??








Is that where the jug matches the base ??
remember about that ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> yes,and ground to sharp edge into txfers.
> 
> and WHAT is this ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that where the jug matches the base ??
> remember about that ?



The 365 jug. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Went to camp? like summer camp? is it fun at camp?



People i knew there !! 
boring without AS..
thats a sad thing to say isnt it ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The 365 jug. LOL



Yeh ?? and what do MY yellow lines show ??


----------



## tbone75

I started on the intake


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh ?? and what do MY yellow lines show ??



Yep grind that out to match the base


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Well guys. Its even puzzling the mechanics... 
Ground wires that are hot


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I started on the intake



Looks good,quite a bit wider.

now to grind out a whole bunch of stuff here to match how you want the carb mouth to be.
if your going without a base gasket consider lowering the floor of the intake to match,maybe even a tad more.
the larger lower intakes can use the extra fuel.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well guys. Its even puzzling the mechanics...
> Ground wires that are hot



Temperature wise or do you mean they have power travelling through them?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> temperature wise or do you mean they have power travelling through them?



canmedian !! Lol !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Temperature wise or do you mean they have power travelling through them?



Power traveling through them. 
A wire unplugged that is hott!! 
The mechanics never seen anything like it.


----------



## jimdad07

Have a good night guys, have to get back to the woods tomorrow so it's time to go to bed.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks good,quite a bit wider.
> 
> now to grind out a whole bunch of stuff here to match how you want the carb mouth to be.
> if your going without a base gasket consider lowering the floor of the intake to match,maybe even a tad more.
> the larger lower intakes can use the extra fuel.



I know it needs a lot out of there yet.I will take a lot more out once I get the boot side opened up.I will try lowering the bottom too.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Have a good night guys, have to get back to the woods tomorrow so it's time to go to bed.



Nite Jim be careful tomorrow!


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well guys. Its even puzzling the mechanics...
> Ground wires that are hot



Pull fuses to isolate the circuit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Power traveling through them.
> A wire unplugged that is hott!!
> The mechanics never seen anything like it.



The wire may be unplugged but it is backfeeding somehow, a live wire has to be making a connection to it somehow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Have a good night guys, have to get back to the woods tomorrow so it's time to go to bed.



Nite Jim.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I know it needs a lot out of there yet.I will take a lot more out once I get the boot side opened up.I will try lowering the bottom too.



DOnt forget you can also make that a square opening if you want..rings dont go there.
I think you will have plenty open without doing that.
lowering the intake gasket thickness will keep original timing in the intake.
a litle more gives more open time for more fuel.
10 tho more wouldnt hurt


----------



## tbone75

My grinding seems to be a little better. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Tracking down the bad wire could be a real pain.All the wires in that truck!


----------



## roncoinc

I guess nobody has ang suggestion on how to find the part numbers for the seals i need 
will post out in the open forum..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> DOnt forget you can also make that a square opening if you want..rings dont go there.
> I think you will have plenty open without doing that.
> lowering the intake gasket thickness will keep original timing in the intake.
> a litle more gives more open time for more fuel.
> 10 tho more wouldnt hurt



Sounds good to me.Doing the same on the 359 jug. The bottom has just a little arch to it.The top has a lot.Should I take more out of the top to make it more square?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I guess nobody has ang suggestion on how to find the part numbers for the seals i need
> will post out in the open forum..



Sorry Ron I don't know nothing about that saw?


----------



## tbone75

Ron you need some of them pico presets?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good to me.Doing the same on the 359 jug. The bottom has just a little arch to it.The top has a lot.Should I take more out of the top to make it more square?



Meh,diff timing on the top,dont really need it.
let it hang in at the bottom 
you will have MORE than enuf opening there..
you know you CAN have to much ..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you need some of them pico presets?



NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
meeny !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> meeny !!



They are not mixed up :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Meh,diff timing on the top,dont really need it.
> let it hang in at the bottom
> you will have MORE than enuf opening there..
> you know you CAN have to much ..



I just left 2mm on each side? Maybe to much?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I just left 2mm on each side? Maybe to much?



Your good..
what percentage of the width of the opening is it of the diameter of the bore ?
or what is the bore and how wide the opening ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your good..
> what percentage of the width of the opening is it of the diameter of the bore ?
> or what is the bore and how wide the opening ?



Got to measure? Hang on


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite all.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nite all.



Nite JM...


----------



## tbone75

48mm bore intake opening is 36.60 near as I can measure


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nite all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 48mm bore intake opening is 36.60 near as I can measure



WHAT ??????
intake is almost 1/2 the bore ??


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> WHAT ??????
> intake is almost 1/2 the bore ??



OOps,,ok,,your still less than %80,.
good place to stop.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OOps,,ok,,your still less than %80,.
> good place to stop.



Just about muffed up?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just about muffed up?



Perfect place to stop.about %70 - %75
now to find the pix of finger porting 
a 365 gets good results from that 
nite.


----------



## tbone75

Maybe not go so much on the other side?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Perfect place to stop.about %70 - %75
> now to find the pix of finger porting
> a 365 gets good results from that
> nite.



:hmm3grin2orange: Nite Ron


----------



## dancan

Ugh


----------



## tbone75

What are you doing up Dan? Cat,dog? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Looks like I was on the same train as the rest of you guys , the ZZZSlackerzz train .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

It could take Robin a while to shuffle to the keyboard...


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> What are you doing up Dan? Cat,dog? :hmm3grin2orange:



Th cats are easy , you open the door and out they go , the dog wants company or she wont go :msp_mad: .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a skiff of snow this morning, nothing serious ,just a mess that made the roads slippery til the salt trucks get out. Not a bad drive over and back from Hfx this morning ,got a couple more Stihl saws to look over today and put another 028 together to replace the one I just sold.


----------



## sefh3

Morning all. Heading into town today with the boy. I heard the local Sears is going out of business. Just like 80% of the businesses in town are. Maybe their tool section will be discounted.


----------



## roncoinc

Guy wants to trade me a 372xp that needs a carb kit and a second 372xp that he says needs a rebuild fot that 028 i have ??


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Guy wants to trade me a 372xp that needs a carb kit and a second 372xp that he says needs a rebuild fot that 028 i have ??



Called the guy,that turned out well,coming over this afternoon.
deal we made was the 028 for a 372xp needs carb kit,372xp runs but tank broken from skidder tire and a running 262 
he's bringing over a stihl 056 that needs work and a bunch of parts and parts saw i may look at to buy cheap..


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , 2 Huskies for 1 Stihl , he got a good deal .......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron better jump at that deal, get rid of that saw he so detests and get twice the smelly orange things in return, possibly three, you see how valuable the creamsicles are thought to be....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron better jump at that deal, get rid of that saw he so detests and get twice the smelly orange things in return, possibly three, you see how valuable the creamsicles are thought to be....LOL



Yeh,looks like three with one run over 
and PARTS !!
the 056 anything to get exited about ?? depending on what it needs ? prob be pretty cheap,$50 to much ?

He's bringing it all over about 2pm.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,looks like three with one run over
> and PARTS !!
> the 056 anything to get exited about ?? depending on what it needs ? prob be pretty cheap,$50 to much ?
> 
> He's bringing it all over about 2pm.



As far as I am concerned the 056 is a very outdated antique but there is a small following of them as they do make a good milling saw but their ignitions are prone to failure, they get very hot under the flywheel and get fried. If it happens to have good spark and the piston is not melted then you could get $50. for each, if the saw is in good shape and worth fixing it would bring a good dollar but you need to get far ranging advertisement to reach someone interested in them. Stripped and sold for parts they are worth double what you would get as a running saw.


----------



## SawTroll

roncoinc said:


> People i knew there !!
> boring without AS..
> thats a sad thing to say isnt it ??



Yep, but true! :msp_smile:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,looks like three with one run over
> and PARTS !!
> the 056 anything to get exited about ?? depending on what it needs ? prob be pretty cheap,$50 to much ?
> 
> He's bringing it all over about 2pm.



Ron them 056s are great saws. I sold mine for $225. 
Parts are desierable as well.


----------



## tbone75

Ron your making out very well with that old Stihl :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron your making out very well with that old Stihl :hmm3grin2orange:



He will soon learn that a Stihl is always worth 2 or more Huskys.....LOL


----------



## sefh3

The ignitions are known for failure on the 056's. You have to becareful because they produce spark when testing them but they fail after running them for 10-15 minutes. Bepending on the source of ignition, I know John has a TS350 cutoff saw and it has the same ignition on it.


----------



## tbone75

Did some reading on finger ports late last night.Couldn't sleep? Most said its a waste of time because it does very little.


----------



## tbone75

Looks like I may have gotten this jug messed up already? But we will see if and how it runs? If it won't run then I will just go with a 372 P&C LOL


----------



## dancan

Sounds like Ron has a bunch of trading and selling fodder now that he is not a sponsor , I guess you'll have to watch CL in his area to see if he has stuff to fix the "Woops ,I went to far ." LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> What uncouth swine would steal a truck bed liner, couldn`t give one of them away around here since they came out with spray in liners.



Thieves are commonly uncouth swine...I've found.............I think for those.... it's act of sthiling that gives them the rush...not the item, necessarily...the ones that hit my sawmill wrestled a very nice cast iron, ball bearing blower up from down between the ways..probably weighed 125lbs ( junk price $0.06 @ lbs =$7.50) yet walked repeatedly by a 55 gal drum full of returnable beer, soda and water bottles/cans...(55gal drum = 300 units @ $0.05 =$15.00) and weighs 60lbs. Less hassle, less wight and more or less legal go figure.....gotta be the rush...or maybe turning in returnables for money is below them....something not worthy of their cleverness.....pretty much like stealing a fastened in plastic bed liner....


----------



## sefh3

It's going to be a full time job trying to keep track of Ron. We don't need him in camp again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thieves are commonly uncouth swine...I've found.............I think for those.... it's act of sthiling that gives them the rush...not the item, necessarily...the ones that hit my sawmill wrestled a very nice cast iron, ball bearing blower up from down between the ways..probably weighed 125lbs ( junk price $0.06 @ lbs =$7.50) yet walked repeatedly by a 55 gal drum full of returnable beer, soda and water bottles/cans...(55gal drum = 300 units @ $0.05 =$15.00) and weighs 60lbs. Less hassle, less wight and more or less legal go figure.....gotta be the rush...or maybe turning in returnables for money is below them....something not worthy of their cleverness.....pretty much like stealing a fastened in plastic bed liner....



It is amazing what lengths they will go through to steal something most would consider not worth much and often walk right past a worthwhile item/ items. Must be the "rush" as you said. After all they likely are not the smartest card in the deck or sharpest tool in the shed but make their way in the world by leaching off others that are willing to work hard and own a few things to enable us to make a living. Some thieves will only steal things covered by insurance as they think they aren`t hurting anyone, just taking from a big unknown insurance company that has deep pockets. It may cause insurance rates to rise but if the owner can afford insurance then he won`t miss stuff stolen from him, its just a little inconvienent for him, no big deal really.


----------



## roncoinc

Forgot to mention why this guy told me he likes stihl's better than husk'y..
he said when he gets a saw pinched in a tree the husky mounts rip out pulling the saw out and the stihl ones are stronger and dont rip as easy 

that and he wants to use the 036 as a landing saw ??

no comment on stihl lovers...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Forgot to mention why this guy told me he likes stihl's better than husk'y..
> he said when he gets a saw pinched in a tree the husky mounts rip out pulling the saw out and the stihl ones are stronger and dont rip as easy
> 
> that and he wants to use the 036 as a landing saw ??
> 
> no comment on stihl lovers...



Wow,..no comment needed on that fellow,...better no guarantee that saw when you hand it off...LOL


----------



## tbone75

I would guess it was some young punk that wanted a bed liner for his truck? I just don't see where anyone would buy it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would guess it was some young punk that wanted a bed liner for his truck? I just don't see where anyone would buy it?



That`s what I figure also, they must have needed it for their own use.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Forgot to mention why this guy told me he likes stihl's better than husk'y..
> he said when he gets a saw pinched in a tree the husky mounts rip out pulling the saw out and the stihl ones are stronger and dont rip as easy
> 
> that and he wants to use the 036 as a landing saw ??
> 
> no comment on stihl lovers...



Them saws your trading for may be junk?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Forgot to mention why this guy told me he likes stihl's better than husk'y..
> he said when he gets a saw pinched in a tree the husky mounts rip out pulling the saw out and the stihl ones are stronger and dont rip as easy
> 
> that and he wants to use the 036 as a landing saw ??
> 
> no comment on stihl lovers...



You can send one of them Huskies up here and I'll try out that theory out for you .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s what I figure also, they must have needed it for their own use.



On the bright side.It saved me from tossing it? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Forgot to mention why this guy told me he likes stihl's better than husk'y..
> he said when he gets a saw pinched in a tree the husky mounts rip out pulling the saw out and the stihl ones are stronger and dont rip as easy
> 
> that and he wants to use the 036 as a landing saw ??
> 
> no comment on stihl lovers...



Oh,..I see I missed the landing saw bit, a 036 would be ok as a landing saw if the stuff they were landing were 16" and under. I have a fellow that wants me to sell him a Mac15 to use as a landing saw, claims that is all him and his dad ever used as landing saws as they were so simple to keep running and cheap as heck. Mine have sentimental value and aren`t going to be sold cheap...LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You can send one of them Huskies up here and I'll try out that theory out for you .



I was waiting for you to jump on that :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh,..I see I missed the landing saw bit, a 036 would be ok as a landing saw if the stuff they were landing were 16" and under. I have a fellow that wants me to sell him a Mac15 to use as a landing saw, claims that is all him and his dad ever used as landing saws as they were so simple to keep running and cheap as heck. Mine have sentimental value and aren`t going to be sold cheap...LOL



That guy is nuts! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> On the bright side.It saved me from tossing it? LOL



Like you said, you would have gave it to them if they had asked. Was the truck left anywhere near where your favorite step son lives....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Like you said, you would have gave it to them if they had asked. Was the truck left anywhere near where your favorite step son lives....LOL



No but some of his friends live close! !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That guy is nuts! :hmm3grin2orange:



I have to admit though, those old Mac15`s were a tough old unit and will pull a 20" bar with chipper through any kind of wood around here. They wern`t fast and can`t be used as a felling saw, unless modified and many were by swapping in a pumper Tilly. They cut untold thousands of cords of firewood and there still is a lot of them around in running condition.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No but some of his friends live close! !



Hard to point a finger but I bet someone knew your truck had a liner in it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You can send one of them Huskies up here and I'll try out that theory out for you .



Please,...please,...please "DON`T".......Gag, rettttchhh, pheeeeewwww......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Please,...please,...please "DON`T".......Gag, rettttchhh, pheeeeewwww......LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: You know where it would go to get fixed :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have to admit though, those old Mac15`s were a tough old unit and will pull a 20" bar with chipper through any kind of wood around here. They wern`t fast and can`t be used as a felling saw, unless modified and many were by swapping in a pumper Tilly. They cut untold thousands of cords of firewood and there still is a lot of them around in running condition.



They are a good saw.I just don't care nothing for them.Way to many better out there :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

We had some metal stole from us at work a few days ago. I shouldn't say stole, but they had to work hard for it. It was all inside the dumpster. They are demo'ing the building next to us. We will be owning it soon but they made an office building into a smaller warehouse. All of the metal was the metal studs they use in comericial offices. It's long pieces but thin. On Friday, one of the workers filled his truck up as much as he could fit into it. The metal recyclers only gave him $8.00 for it. So the thieves (dumpter divers) spent a few hours of work getting this metal out for only a few dollars.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> We had some metal stole from us at work a few days ago. I shouldn't say stole, but they had to work hard for it. It was all inside the dumpster. They are demo'ing the building next to us. We will be owning it soon but they made an office building into a smaller warehouse. All of the metal was the metal studs they use in comericial offices. It's long pieces but thin. On Friday, one of the workers filled his truck up as much as he could fit into it. The metal recyclers only gave him $8.00 for it. So the thieves (dumpter divers) spent a few hours of work getting this metal out for only a few dollars.



Not very smart LOL But saves from tossing it in the land fill.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> We had some metal stole from us at work a few days ago. I shouldn't say stole, but they had to work hard for it. It was all inside the dumpster. They are demo'ing the building next to us. We will be owning it soon but they made an office building into a smaller warehouse. All of the metal was the metal studs they use in comericial offices. It's long pieces but thin. On Friday, one of the workers filled his truck up as much as he could fit into it. The metal recyclers only gave him $8.00 for it. So the thieves (dumpter divers) spent a few hours of work getting this metal out for only a few dollars.



I have never seen the like of it before now, metal thieves are breaking copper fuel lines off 250 gallon furnace oil tanks around here just for the 2-3 bucks worth of copper while $1000. worth of fuel oil spills onto the ground and costs $250,000 to clean it up. These type of theives need to be s--- on site, really, this type of stunt is just beyond comprehension.


----------



## dancan

A friend of mine had his steel dumpster raided last week , they jumped in and muscled out a V8 and a transmission but left about 1000lbs of #1 cast brake rotors and brake drums that they were standing on .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have never seen the like of it before now, metal thieves are breaking copper fuel lines off 250 gallon furnace oil tanks around here just for the 2-3 bucks worth of copper while $1000. worth of fuel oil spills onto the ground and costs $250,000 to clean it up. These type of theives need to be s--- on site, really, this type of stunt is just beyond comprehension.



They are stealing the copper pipes out of houses all over the place?? They can't get but a few bucks out of it? Cutting live wires to steal the wire and getting fryed doing it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not very smart LOL But saves from tossing it in the land fill.



With the price of scrap metal up now I doubt much goes to the landfill anymore. There is competition around our area right now among scrap scavengers and they pick up every single bit of metal put out on garbage day. I put out a 40 gal electric water heater last Sunday evening, I was suprised to see it was still there Monday morning when I got up but it was gone before I left for work. There are trucks continually crusing every neighbourhood constantly on the lookout for any scrap of metal. There have already been a few fist fights over scrapping territory right here in my neighbourhood.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> A friend of mine had his steel dumpster raided last week , they jumped in and muscled out a V8 and a transmission but left about 1000lbs of #1 cast brake rotors and brake drums that they were standing on .



Talk about stupid! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They are stealing the copper pipes out of houses all over the place?? They can't get but a few bucks out of it? Cutting live wires to steal the wire and getting fryed doing it!



Yes they are and they seem desperate.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Talk about stupid! :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> With the price of scrap metal up now I doubt much goes to the landfill anymore. There is competition around our area right now among scrap scavengers and they pick up every single bit of metal put out on garbage day. I put out a 40 gal electric water heater last Sunday evening, I was suprised to see it was still there Monday morning when I got up but it was gone before I left for work. There are trucks continually crusing every neighbourhood constantly on the lookout for any scrap of metal. There have already been a few fist fights over scrapping territory right here in my neighbourhood.....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: My Nephew goes around buying junk cars all the time and scraps them.He make a few bucks doing it.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is amazing what lengths they will go through to steal something most would consider not worth much and often walk right past a worthwhile item/ items. Must be the "rush" as you said. After all they likely are not the smartest card in the deck or sharpest tool in the shed but make their way in the world by leaching off others that are willing to work hard and own a few things to enable us to make a living. Some thieves will only steal things covered by insurance as they think they aren`t hurting anyone, just taking from a big unknown insurance company that has deep pockets. It may cause insurance rates to rise but if the owner can afford insurance then he won`t miss stuff stolen from him, its just a little inconvienent for him, no big deal really.[/QUOT
> 
> Yep......"The Robin Hood Syndrome"......The thing that ticks me off the most is nearly all of what they stole was usefull stuff I had aquired for money..for a purpose....now they have turned it all into junk... when, if the guy had come to me and asked...I probaly had twice as much real junk I would have given him for free and helped him load with the tractor, had he been hard up in the middle of the winter....I'd drop it on him now...with the tractor...opps!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes they are and they seem desperate.



The crack heads will do anything for 10 bucks!But not all of them are dope heads.


----------



## pioneerguy600

When the thieves last stopped by to visit the house we`re building they stepped on and over two coils of number double OO copper wire that runs from the masthead down to the meter base and then into the main panel. The electrician forgot to take it away with him as the homeowner/builder had picked it up for him earlier that day, he about messed his pants when he realised he had forgot it but it was still there the next morning. The thieves made off with a half roll of Tuck tape, a 1/3 box of tacker staples and two pieces of 14/2 wire about 4-6' long.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing what lengths they will go through to steal something most would consider not worth much and often walk right past a worthwhile item/ items. Must be the "rush" as you said. After all they likely are not the smartest card in the deck or sharpest tool in the shed but make their way in the world by leaching off others that are willing to work hard and own a few things to enable us to make a living. Some thieves will only steal things covered by insurance as they think they aren`t hurting anyone, just taking from a big unknown insurance company that has deep pockets. It may cause insurance rates to rise but if the owner can afford insurance then he won`t miss stuff stolen from him, its just a little inconvienent for him, no big deal really.[/QUOT
> 
> Yep......"The Robin Hood Syndrome"......The thing that ticks me off the most is nearly all of what they stole was usefull stuff I had aquired for money..for a purpose....now they have turned it all into junk... when, if the guy had come to me and asked...I probaly had twice as much real junk I would have given him for free and helped him load with the tractor, had he been hard up in the middle of the winter....I'd drop it on him now...with the tractor...opps!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would help anyone out that needed it.Just don't steal it from me!
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing what lengths they will go through to steal something most would consider not worth much and often walk right past a worthwhile item/ items. Must be the "rush" as you said. After all they likely are not the smartest card in the deck or sharpest tool in the shed but make their way in the world by leaching off others that are willing to work hard and own a few things to enable us to make a living. Some thieves will only steal things covered by insurance as they think they aren`t hurting anyone, just taking from a big unknown insurance company that has deep pockets. It may cause insurance rates to rise but if the owner can afford insurance then he won`t miss stuff stolen from him, its just a little inconvienent for him, no big deal really.[/QUOT
> 
> Yep......"The Robin Hood Syndrome"......The thing that ticks me off the most is nearly all of what they stole was usefull stuff I had aquired for money..for a purpose....now they have turned it all into junk... when, if the guy had come to me and asked...I probaly had twice as much real junk I would have given him for free and helped him load with the tractor, had he been hard up in the middle of the winter....I'd drop it on him now...with the tractor...opps!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am with you there, ask me and I will go out of my way to help someone that is in need but steal from me and you are my lifelong enemy, the elephant mentality. I have tracked down a few items I have had stolen from me, I am real patient and have a lot of contacts that actually tell on themselves over time. When I recover something the thief pays in ways he never imagines....LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When the thieves last stopped by to visit the house we`re building they stepped on and over two coils of number double OO copper wire that runs from the masthead down to the neter base and then into the main panel. The electrician forgot to take it away with him as the homeowner/builder had picked it up for him earlier that day, he about messed his pants when he realised he had forgot it but it was still there the next morning. The thieves made off with a half roll of Tuck tape, a 1/3 box of tacker staples and two pieces of 14/2 wire about 4-6' long.....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: Yep stupid thief! The price of any kind of wire is out of sight now days!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would help anyone out that needed it.Just don't steal it from me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To proud to ask......but not to proud to stihl.....sad really..sign of the times, I guess....they just don't get it...that just makes them twice the loser...
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

Well I am going to see how messed up I can make this 365 jug :hmm3grin2orange: Arthritis is acting up today? Have to go real easy! LOL Just the left hand so should be OK? I grind with the right hand LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Yep stupid thief! The price of any kind of wire is out of sight now days!



32' of double OO would be worth a lot more than 8'-10' of 14/2 but I guess in the dark they didn`t know it was wire cable, must have thought it was black water pipe or something, all the plumbing pipe in this house is plastic PEX type line, not worth much to a scrapper.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to get going and work on some saws, check back in later.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To proud to ask......but not to proud to stihl.....sad really..sign of the times, I guess....they just don't get it...that just makes them twice the loser...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My step-sons buddies know better than to come around my place at night LOL He knows I am up and down all night long and will shoot and I am sure he tells them! LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## dancan

Last month one of our local crackhead car thief , metal thief, BBQ thief, Oxy/Acetelyne/propane/mig gas , oil tank , snow plow/salter etc thief car srcapper who is known for poking holes to drain the fluids out of the vehicles , gets to the steel yard with a fullsize van , can't get the wheels off so he goes in the toolyard shed and grabs their chop saw to cut the tires off , the dripping gas caught on fire , after the fire department left and paper work was filled out , he wanted his $$ for the van , they laughed at him and told him he was SOL , he blew a gasket and started yelling and cursing at them so they called the cops and now he's banned from that yard , they're the only one that takes whole cars around here .
Sucks to be him .


----------



## Cantdog

A few yrs ago (back when times were good!!) I was subcontracting a kitchen from a friend contractor. It was in and old, old house that was getting a complete rehab. All the plumbing and heat piping was being replaced. Thursday the plumbers spent most of the morning lugging the piping and fittings/supplies through the kitchen I was working in and down into the cellar. Fri these two guys I knew came in and said Reggie had given them all the old piping for junk...so they spent most of the day lugging trashcans up from the cellar, through the kitchen and out to their truck....Reggie showed up....all was good...........Monday I'm working away and the plumbers show up aroun 9 (coffee time) and we chat for a few min in the kitchen before they went down cellar to start work...suddenly they were yelling and hollaring something about "pipe". Seems the junkers folded up brand new copper pipe and filled the trashcans except the last few inches on top was old filled with the old used stuff. They made out like the bandits they were!! Reggie was ripchit!!! Probably the very last time he was "A nice guy".........


----------



## tbone75

I will say they had some balls to do that Robin! Taking a break from grinding.Needed to refuel me LOL


----------



## tbone75

This 365 jug is a lot of grinding! LOL Sure hope it runs after all this work? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

The deal is done 







#1 372 complete runs.
#2 395,broken muff bolt hole,missing parts,did run.
#3 372 runs needs air filter and cover and gas tank installed that came with it,had a leaking tank.
#4 372,runs,was run over by skidder,lots of broken plastic and broken fins on jug.
#5 268,runs,needs clutch cover.
#6 262,runs,needs clutch cover.
All of those except the 395 started with a prime or started and ran off the gas in the tank,i seen all five run.
lower line,junk.
#7 046,they said would run and stall
#8 056,was running when they bought a new saw,dont know were the sides went.
#9 husky 42,missing recoil,condition unknown.
the rest of the creamsickles i dont know what they are ??
oh,the mini mac supposed to run good too 

All for one little stinky 036 i had $16 into !!


----------



## 7hpjim

Wow, what a haul!!!!! PM sent, buzzards are circling


----------



## tbone75

I am in ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 7hpjim

His PM box is full!!, wonder why??


----------



## tbone75

Ron won't have that batch long I bet? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 7hpjim

I'll bet your bet is a sure bet!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I put in for #1 or #3 & #7 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Dan will want #4 for his J-Red LOL


----------



## 7hpjim

I was curious about #8.


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> I was curious about #8.



He don't like Stihls LOL I am sure he will let go of that!


----------



## 7hpjim

I haven't developed a dislike for any yet!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ron! Dude!! You got a hell of a deal!!
Id be interested in the 046 and a project 372  

I got cash... And stuff to trade


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron! Dude!! You got a hell of a deal!!
> Id be interested in the 046 and a project 372
> 
> I got cash... And stuff to trade



I am first on them midget :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I am first on them midget :hmm3grin2orange:



Ron likes me better! 
 
I think we need to take this outside


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I am first on them midget :hmm3grin2orange:





ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron likes me better!
> 
> I think we need to take this outside



Easy girls. There are plenty of saws to go around.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron likes me better!
> 
> I think we need to take this outside



He may like you better? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Easy girls. There are plenty of saws to go around.



Who are you kidding? :hmm3grin2orange: There is never enough saws! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I want them all! BUT......... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I want them all! BUT......... :hmm3grin2orange:



But your to old to pick up the boxes off your front porch


----------



## AU_K2500

I got a PM sent before any of you buzzards...ok maybe second after 7hpjim. I just hope he checks the time stamp.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> But your to old to pick up the boxes off your front porch



No problem the OL does it for me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I got a PM sent before any of you buzzards...ok maybe second after 7hpjim. I just hope he checks the time stamp.



Poor Ron :hmm3grin2orange: Hope he has enough boxes? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Poor Ron :hmm3grin2orange: Hope he has enough boxes? :hmm3grin2orange:



Im not picky at all, Ill take any of those three bigger stihls. Id like the 056, but the other two would be ok, just gotta figure out what they are....ive only got one Creamsicle in the garage and its lonely, my Macs are in pairs and so are my homelites....now my Stihl needs a partner. Is that weird?


----------



## tbone75

You guys go ahead :hmm3grin2orange: I don't need any more saws right now any way :hmm3grin2orange: But if he has a 372 left?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Im not picky at all, Ill take any of those three bigger stihls. Id like the 056, but the other two would be ok, just gotta figure out what they are....ive only got one Creamsicle in the garage and its lonely, my Macs are in pairs and so are my homelites....now my Stihl needs a partner. Is that weird?



Not at all.That is just the CAD coming out :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

Hey John, how's the arthritis today? Any better?

I cut, split and loaded a trailer full yesterday and I'm a little sore today. I had almost forgot how fun it is to cut wood. Got to run my 361. Love that saw. Also ran the Shinny 757 with the 30" bar and the Pull-On 295 you sent. The 295 either has a bad plug or bad ignition, it cuts out when it gets hot. I've got it back on the bench to get fixed up. After I get it running good as is I want to time some cuts and do some mods to see how well it responds. I brought in a nice 6' long 18" diameter white oak to run in for time comparison. It's not fun to load something that big without help. The neighbor lady called me a liar when I told her I loaded it by hand; I said "Poor people have poor ways."


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I put in for #1 or #3 & #7 :hmm3grin2orange:





tbone75 said:


> Dan will want #4 for his J-Red LOL



I go out for a couple of hours and DAUM , the place falls apart !

1 or 2 or 3 or 4 and 7 LOL .


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hey John, how's the arthritis today? Any better?
> 
> I cut, split and loaded a trailer full yesterday and I'm a little sore today. I had almost forgot how fun it is to cut wood. Got to run my 361. Love that saw. Also ran the Shinny 757 with the 30" bar and the Pull-On 295 you sent. The 295 either has a bad plug or bad ignition, it cuts out when it gets hot. I've got it back on the bench to get fixed up. After I get it running good as is I want to time some cuts and do some mods to see how well it responds. I brought in a nice 6' long 18" diameter white oak to run in for time comparison. It's not fun to load something that big without help. The neighbor lady called me a liar when I told her I loaded it by hand; I said "Poor people have poor ways."



I hope I sent you a coil that will fit? I never ran it enough to see what it would do? LOL Glad your back to doing a little.Just don't go hog wild! LOL Arthritis is acting up today.Grinding on the 365 jug a little at a time.I haden't tore the 365 down yet.Should have :bang: I need a crank and rod for it :bang: I had pulled the muffler and seen some scoring but didn't know the rod bearing was bad!On the bright side the jug is good LOL Got a spare in case I muff this other one up! Now to find a crank? Off to the swap thread LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I go out for a couple of hours and DAUM , the place falls apart !
> 
> 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 and 7 LOL .



You can have them Dan :hmm3grin2orange: Now I need a crank!


----------



## 7hpjim

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron likes me better!
> 
> I think we need to take this outside



20 on the geezer!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You can have them Dan :hmm3grin2orange: Now I need a crank!



2163 the same crank ?


----------



## roncoinc

Wow !! i go and take a break to play with some saws and my inbox is full !!
time to go clean it out.
back in a bit with stories


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 2163 the same crank ?



Could be? I don't know for sure?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

7hpjim said:


> 20 on the geezer!!:hmm3grin2orange:






:jester:


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> 20 on the geezer!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Thanks Jim!......I think? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Got a clean inbox now.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :jester:



Jacob you got to remember there is no fair in street fight :hmm3grin2orange: Anything goes LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ok ron I got an oppurtunity for you!!! 
Send me the 046, 056, and 372.... Well hell throw in the 395. 
And ill send you dirty pictures of my girlfriend... And $75
Lmao


----------



## tbone75

Jacob I would never hit you! Your my favorite midget :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Jacob I would never hit you! Your my favorite midget :hmm3grin2orange:



Ahh john! Thats the sweetest thing a troll has ever told me!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

On a more serious note. Got the truck finally fixed. Now were getting out of dodge!!!


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> On a more serious note. Got the truck finally fixed. Now were getting out of dodge!!!



What was wrong ?????????


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ahh john! Thats the sweetest thing a troll has ever told me!!



Hey!!! Its Slug :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Jacob I would never hit you! Your my favorite midget :hmm3grin2orange:



Whack A Mole ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Whack A Mole ?



I like that game!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

I rubbed some dirt of of one and it's a 044,dont know what one in the pic tho.


----------



## roncoinc

Time to clean out the dishwasher and fill it with dirty orange parts


----------



## dancan

Gee , I can't send Ron a pm asking him If he want's to sell 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 or 7 because it could get him into trouble with management .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time to clean out the dishwasher and fill it with dirty orange parts



My OL won't let me do that :frown:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Gee , I can't send Ron a pm asking him If he want's to sell 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 or 7 because it could get him into trouble with management .



Yes you can LOL


----------



## dancan

I think he's going to torture us for a while with that score , slowly and enjoy every bit of it LOL .


----------



## dancan

But I could use # 7 .


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> On a more serious note. Got the truck finally fixed. Now were getting out of dodge!!!



opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I think he's going to torture us for a while with that score , slowly and enjoy every bit of it LOL .



Kind of like Jerry. Dragging it out as long as possible :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Gee , I can't send Ron a pm asking him If he want's to sell 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 or 7 because it could get him into trouble with management .



Swap is ok !


----------



## AU_K2500

Does that mean i have to send another PM....dangit, now ill be at the back of the line!!!!:msp_mad:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Rotten wires. There was one plug that was very corrodide/broken going from the firewall tl the lights. It was down in the rails of the frame and a ##### to get to. 
We had the mechanics afro engineer it. Ax whole wiring harness was gonna be 300 bucks and was gonna take 3 days to get in. that'e as gonna be a big problem for we have to be in washington by then. So we bypassed the plug connectors. Sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do. Now we will have to replace 2 harness's though.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My OL won't let me do that :frown:



Who's dishwasher is it ??
no diff than putting greasy plates covered with rotten food in there !!
what a wuss [email protected]


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I think he's going to torture us for a while with that score , slowly and enjoy every bit of it LOL .



What torture ??
I'm not like Jerry and drag it out !!
i even labeled each one with a discription


----------



## roncoinc

Did play with one of the 372's,needed a brake spring for the brake to work


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Swap is ok !



Haddock or Halibut ?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> What torture ??
> I'm not like Jerry and drag it out !!
> i even labeled each one with a discription



Second PM sent!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Who's dishwasher is it ??
> no diff than putting greasy plates covered with rotten food in there !!
> what a wuss [email protected]



:hmm3grin2orange: I didn't say I don't use it :hmm3grin2orange: Just better if she don't know :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> What torture ??
> I'm not like Jerry and drag it out !!
> i even labeled each one with a discription










Comes to mind .


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I didn't say I don't use it :hmm3grin2orange: Just better if she don't know :hmm3grin2orange:



Been plotting to use mine for days now....think ill wait till shes at work, and run my homelite through. Magnesium is ok in the dishwasher, right?


----------



## roncoinc

So one guy is telling me how when bucking if he gets pinched he can grab the bottom of the handle on his stihl and pry up hard enuf to get it free.
he said the husky mounts would give way and he didnt like that !
should have sold him some wedges ??


----------



## dancan

You could hook him up with the screw tool that StihlCrazy has for that .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Haddock or Halibut ?



Halibut !! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

On second thought , I'll sent you another 036 so you can make more trades LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Comes to mind .



LOL !! now THATS funny !!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I go out for a couple of hours and DAUM , the place falls apart !
> 
> 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 and 7 LOL .



I knew you spent too much time here today........LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I knew you spent too much time here today........LOL



I don't know what your talking about .


----------



## AU_K2500

I wonder how long he is going to lead us on for...its like a girlfriend in highschool you go along with the holding hands, and taking it slow for weeks then nothing!!! were all too old for that trick....well all of us except Jacob, hed still fall for it! lol


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> I wonder how long he is going to lead us on for...its like a girlfriend in highschool you go along with the holding hands, and taking it slow for weeks then nothing!!! were all too old for that trick....well all of us except Jacob, hed still fall for it! lol



 
Screw the carrot. Put a nice ass and some double D's in front of me you could lead me off the edge of a cliff!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Screw the carrot. Put a nice ass and some double D's in front of me you could lead me off the edge of a cliff!



You will get over that too LOL Well you won't jump anyway :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You will get over that too LOL Well you won't jump anyway :hmm3grin2orange:



He will if he lives long enough...if not then he is like a lot of us once were....easily distracted.....but all in all not the worst way to go!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Man you guys are moving along so fast I could hardly catch up since I posted early this afternoon, Ron got a great haul for one measely Stihl,....how can he sleep at night, ripping that guy off like that.....LOL..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

. Hey guys iv been tossing around the idea of getting a tattoo when I get older. 
This is my idea so far. Was thinking of getting it below my shoulder blade on my right side so I can hide it if need be. 
Thats also suppose to be an ax on top of the "S"


----------



## roncoinc

chainsawmanxx said:


> . Hey guys iv been tossing around the idea of getting a tattoo when i get older.
> This is my idea so far. Was thinking of getting it below my shoulder blade on my right side so i can hide it if need be.
> Thats also suppose to be an ax on top of the "s"



dont..........


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> . Hey guys iv been tossing around the idea of getting a tattoo when I get older.
> This is my idea so far. Was thinking of getting it below my shoulder blade on my right side so I can hide it if need be.
> Thats also suppose to be an ax on top of the "S"



Think very long and hard before you ever get one! Remember you only have one skin!


----------



## tbone75

Ron you sell all them saws yet? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> dont..........



Never thought I'd say this........but listen to your old uncle RonDon....he's right this time!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

They can boil them tattoes off nowadays with a lazer but it still leaves a scar, essentially scarred or marked for life.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Man you guys are moving along so fast I could hardly catch up since I posted early this afternoon, Ron got a great haul for one measely Stihl,....how can he sleep at night, ripping that guy off like that.....LOL..:hmm3grin2orange:



And YOU made fun of ME this morning !! 
I will hold my smart axe retort on the intelligence level of ( most ) stihl lovers 

they showed me a stihl they had in a toolbox and asked me how old i thot it was,i guessed 15 years old,,it is a 2012 model !!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Never thought I'd say this........but listen to your old uncle RonDon....he's right this time!!!



I know that very hard to say Robin :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> And YOU made fun of ME this morning !!
> I will hold my smart axe retort on the intelligence level of ( most ) stihl lovers
> 
> they showed me a stihl they had in a toolbox and asked me how old i thot it was,i guessed 15 years old,,it is a 2012 model !!



Was it that beat off?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> dont..........



I second that! i think back to all the tattoos i was "thinking" about getting when i ws 18-21 and am hitting my forehead as we speak! SOOOO glad i dint do it. Including the browning logo cut out of a rebel flag on my shoulder blade.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And YOU made fun of ME this morning !!
> I will hold my smart axe retort on the intelligence level of ( most ) stihl lovers
> 
> they showed me a stihl they had in a toolbox and asked me how old i thot it was,i guessed 15 years old,,it is a 2012 model !!



Them is some hard used saws you got then? LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I second that! i think back to all the tattoos i was "thinking" about getting when i ws 18-21 and am hitting my forehead as we speak! SOOOO glad i dint do it. Including the browning logo cut out of a rebel flag on my shoulder blade.



I was about 40 when I got my first one.Got the second 2 years later.One on each arm. Thought it for a very long time before I did.Still happy with them LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Them is some hard used saws you got then? LOL



Some operators can ruin a saw a week, would not want them working for me. One such fellow I knew tried running CS 670 Echos in place of the Stihl 044 and 046`s he had run previously. The 670`s didn`t have a chance at all. The first time I seen the 670 after he worked it a week it had the AV mounts pulled right out of the case front, mag rings and all, the case was ruined.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was it that beat off?



BEAT UP !!

was hoping you could id the saws not labeled ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> BEAT UP !!
> 
> was hoping you could id the saws not labeled ?



Put up some picts of them side on, I can identify any saw with the right profile pict.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some operators can ruin a saw a week, would not want them working for me. One such fellow I knew tried running CS 670 Echos in place of the Stihl 044 and 046`s he had run previously. The 670`s didn`t have a chance at all. The first time I seen the 670 after he worked it a week it had the AV mounts pulled right out of the case front, mag rings and all, the case was ruined.



No reason to treat a saw like that! Or anything!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put up some picts of them side on, I can identify any saw with the right profile pict.



Will try to do that tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

Thinking about posting this in the main forum..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thinking about posting this in the main forum..



The saws?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Thinking about posting this in the main forum..



You sure would have a new bunch of best buddies !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Will try to do that tomorrow.



Hard to tell from picts of the rear especially with missing parts, a side on shot tells me a lot more from the placement of the fuel oil caps, slope of the top cover. shape of the airfilter cover or the shape of tyhe recoil and how many screws hold the cover on...etc.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thinking about posting this in the main forum..



Oh ya,...go for it....LOL


----------



## dancan

Sniff Sniff , leaving your old best buddies behind ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

The power of the almighty buck......LOL..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> The power of the almighty buck......LOL..:hmm3grin2orange:



Yup !
And to think , you told him all along how good Stihl saws were , he makes a huge score and Shazam , he's leaving without even a thank you .
Fame and greed clouds judgement .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup !
> And to think , you told him all along how good Stihl saws were , he makes a huge score and Shazam , he's leaving without even a thank you .
> Fame and greed clouds judgement .



Yup,....LOL...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

The fellow in Cape Breton with the 50$ 365 is looking for someone coming to Halifax so I may stihl build a HuskaJonka .


----------



## dancan

Or have parts for the Slug .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Or have parts for the Slug .



I knew someone that came up from Cape B on Friday and going back Monday...


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Or have parts for the Slug .



:hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Yup !
> And to think , you told him all along how good Stihl saws were , he makes a huge score and Shazam , he's leaving without even a thank you .
> Fame and greed clouds judgement .



You forgot boobs !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You forgot boobs !!



Them things will get you in more trouble than any saw ever will :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I knew someone that came up from Cape B on Friday and going back Monday...



Thats kinda reverse , is he coming back ?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> You forgot boobs !!



I got a customer who has a fantasy involving them and beer but this is a family friendly site so milf and cookies it is .


----------



## roncoinc

That 372 lower end should fit a 365 i think 
would need a jug unless you ran it in zero temp all the time,not many cooling fins left after the skidder !!
But i think Dan has interest in that ..
i'm getting so confused with all the posts and all the PM's.. feels like i got PMS !!


----------



## dancan

Just don't loose my address LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Thats kinda reverse , is he coming back ?



Every couple of weeks or at least once a month, just depends.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That 372 lower end should fit a 365 i think
> would need a jug unless you ran it in zero temp all the time,not many cooling fins left after the skidder !!
> But i think Dan has interest in that ..
> i'm getting so confused with all the posts and all the PM's.. feels like i got PMS !!



You knew what would happen when you put that pic on here :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

OK everyBody , Ron says your pestering him so bugger off , their all mine LOL HaHaHaHaHaHaHa:hmm3grin2orange:





JK


----------



## roncoinc

Time to take a break,walk thru the rain locker a bit.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> OK everyBody , Ron says your pestering him so bugger off , their all mine LOL HaHaHaHaHaHaHa:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK



Not me! I backed out LOL Way to many wanting them! I will just sit back and watch :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

> <br />
> . Hey guys iv been tossing around the idea of getting a tattoo when I get older. <br />
> This is my idea so far. Was thinking of getting it below my shoulder blade on my right side so I can hide it if need be. <br />
> Thats also suppose to be an ax on top of the "S"
> 
> 
> 
> <br />
> <br />
> Think very long and hard before you ever get one! Remember you only have one skin!
Click to expand...



It will be a few years till I get it. Just pre-planning. 
My dad always told me if I came home with a tattoo he would remove it with 100 grit sandpaper  
Never had/done anything rebellious... Typicaal teenager trying to push his limits


----------



## dancan

I'm going to go for a little snooze soon because I''ll be up sometime between 1 and 3 but I will check my loto tickets to see if I won anything in the am .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thank god I have more saws than I will ever get around to fixing up....LOL


----------



## dancan

2 double bit axes on the S would look better .


----------



## dancan

What happened to Captain Suub , did he go out on a 3 hour cruise ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> What happened to Captain Suub , did he go out on a 3 hour cruise ?


 The Suub was supposed to be ready for sea trials this weekend, not shure if the wrencher was up to it....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 2 double bit axes on the S would look better .



Heads out, crossed handles.


----------



## roncoinc

PARTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heads out, crossed handles.



That's what I was thinking .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> PARTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:hmm3grin2orange: I showed the OL that one Ron! She told me if I ever do that she will hurt me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I hope I sent you a coil that will fit? I never ran it enough to see what it would do? LOL Glad your back to doing a little.Just don't go hog wild! LOL Arthritis is acting up today.Grinding on the 365 jug a little at a time.I haden't tore the 365 down yet.Should have :bang: I need a crank and rod for it :bang: I had pulled the muffler and seen some scoring but didn't know the rod bearing was bad!On the bright side the jug is good LOL Got a spare in case I muff this other one up! Now to find a crank? Off to the swap thread LOL



I'm sure there's a coil in all that stuff somewhere. I think you sent about a dozen of those and mufflers, too. When I checked with a friend of mine he said he was pretty sure the coil on it was limited anyway. In that case it was going to get changed no matter what. Can't have a limited coil on a play saw. The A/V on it is actually pretty good. I'm pleasantly surprised with the design. Seems like Pull-On got some engineering tips from Jonsered on the 295 model.


----------



## diggers_dad

Oh yeah, if you and the kid decide to duke it out my money's on you. I'm a heck of a lot better at ending "confrontations" quickly now than 20 years ago. It hurts too much to stay in the fight very long. I'd be willing to bet you're the same way. Like you said, no such thing as rules in a street fight.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I'm sure there's a coil in all that stuff somewhere. I think you sent about a dozen of those and mufflers, too. When I checked with a friend of mine he said he was pretty sure the coil on it was limited anyway. In that case it was going to get changed no matter what. Can't have a limited coil on a play saw. The A/V on it is actually pretty good. I'm pleasantly surprised with the design. Seems like Pull-On got some engineering tips from Jonsered on the 295 model.



Them springs seem to work good. I have some more parts to dig out for you yet! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

No trails this weekend as planned......I'm sharing Johns world with him....can't sit, stand, ride, walk, sleep or lay without major lower back pain...been completely down since yesterday morning...just hurt like hell before that but could stihl operate!! Headed to the "Back Quack" tomorrow morning...he usually can bring me out of it. Haven't had any trouble this bad for 10 yrs or so........it all stems from going through an old inn in a '65 Fairlane way back when.....just like a bad tattoo...something that should not have been done....


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Oh yeah, if you and the kid decide to duke it out my money's on you. I'm a heck of a lot better at ending "confrontations" quickly now than 20 years ago. It hurts too much to stay in the fight very long. I'd be willing to bet you're the same way. Like you said, no such thing as rules in a street fight.



Yep us old farts got to get it over quick!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> No trails this weekend as planned......I'm sharing Johns world with him....can't sit, stand, ride, walk, sleep or lay without major lower back pain...been completely down since yesterday morning...just hurt like hell before that but could stihl operate!! Headed to the "Back Quack" tomorrow morning...he usually can bring me out of it. Haven't had any trouble this bad for 10 yrs or so........it all stems from going through an old inn in a '65 Fairlane way back when.....just like a bad tattoo...something that should not have been done....



Get some of John's little blue pills 

old injuries are like a tat,they never go away and get worse as you get older.. 

I took your response in the 181 thread into consideration,thank you.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No trails this weekend as planned......I'm sharing Johns world with him....can't sit, stand, ride, walk, sleep or lay without major lower back pain...been completely down since yesterday morning...just hurt like hell before that but could stihl operate!! Headed to the "Back Quack" tomorrow morning...he usually can bring me out of it. Haven't had any trouble this bad for 10 yrs or so........it all stems from going through an old inn in a '65 Fairlane way back when.....just like a bad tattoo...something that should not have been done....



Dang Robin! I hope the quack can fix you back up quick! Driving through buildings? How the hell have you made it this long! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

evening guys! so i opened up my 372 today, the first thing i found was there was a lot of carbon build up on top of the piston for all the more it was ran last year along with looking really oily, so running rich still? second i knew this when i put it together last year that there were some minor scores on the jug, so i looked at them a little closer, there are two that concern me a little,cause i can feel them, .001-.002 of an inch deep (.0025-.005 in mm for our friends across the border). whats your opinions? good, not good, sand, hone, new p/c


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening guys! so i opened up my 372 today, the first thing i found was there was a lot of carbon build up on top of the piston for all the more it was ran last year along with looking really oily, so running rich still? second i knew this when i put it together last year that there were some minor scores on the jug, so i looked at them a little closer, there are two that concern me a little,cause i can feel them, .001-.002 of an inch deep (.0025-.005 in mm). whats your opinions? good, not good, sand, hone, new p/c



Got a pic ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Keep on running it til you got too low of comp to make power, nothing to loose, lean the H out a bit and test run it in the cut. You know how to adjust the carb in the cut?


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keep on running it til you got too low of comp to make power, nothing to loose, lean the H out a bit and test run it in the cut. You know how to adjust the carb in the cut?



i believe so


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> i believe so



Good,..I say run the existing P&C til it can`t make good compression, 140 or so. Look for a new or better P&C and have it on hand in case the existing one goes down. I have seen lightly scratched up P&C`s run many hundreds of hours so guessing from your description I would say you have a good chance for many hours or run time left, use a 40:1 mix and run the engine just slightly on the rich side, not overly just a smidge.


----------



## tbone75

Don't if I told you guys or not? 7hpJim is close to me.He works at the other AK Steel plant close to me.He picked me up that Husky 44 and brought it over to me.Real nice guy!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good,..I say run the existing P&C til it can`t make good compression, 140 or so. Look for a new or better P&C and have it on hand in case the existing one goes down. I have seen lightly scratched up P&C`s run many hundreds of hours so guessing from your description I would say you have a good chance for many hours or run time left, use a 40:1 mix and run the engine just slightly on the rich side, not overly just a smidge.



thanks jerry! i do run 40:1 already in all my saws. my 372 runs just as good if not better than my uncles. heres what it looks like
View attachment 226295


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't if I told you guys or not? 7hpJim is close to me.He works at the other AK Steel plant close to me.He picked me up that Husky 44 and brought it over to me.Real nice guy!



Husky 44 ??
got one of them today 
need parts ??
that two piece ignition fits all the other two piece huskys also.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Husky 44 ??
> got one of them today
> need parts ??
> that two piece ignition fits all the other two piece huskys also.



I know its strange for me? But nope don't need anything for it LOL Runs and looks great!All it needed was a good bath and the base gasket gone LOL


----------



## jimdad07

It was another good day in the woods, played with my Dollies all day long. Getting into the bigger trees in this patch finally. I tried a Dutchman cut today for the first time, that is pretty cool how that works. Did it on a 12" red oak that was leaning away to the side of where I wanted to land it, swung around nicely.


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like it's time to go online shopping for round stones,my last one ALL worn out now..
some grinding bits also.
with all these virgin jugs sitting here i could be busy awhile ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> thanks jerry! i do run 40:1 already in all my saws. my 372 runs just as good if not better than my uncles. heres what it looks like
> View attachment 226295



No worries there, run that one til its totally worn out.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I know its strange for me? But nope don't need anything for it LOL Runs and looks great!All it needed was a good bath and the base gasket gone LOL



No grinding on it ??
no muff mod ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks like it's time to go online shopping for round stones,my last one ALL worn out now..
> some grinding bits also.
> with all these virgin jugs sitting here i could be busy awhile ??



Me too! I need some round stones too LOL That widget place?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No grinding on it ??
> no muff mod ?



That was before I got brave enough LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Me too! I need some round stones too LOL That widget place?



Will check there and fleabay


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> No worries there, run that one til its totally worn out.



thanks again jerry!


----------



## tbone75

I still got lots to learn about porting!:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Will check there and fleabay



Let me know where the bargains are! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I still got lots to learn about porting!:msp_confused:



how did the 359 turn out john?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> how did the 359 turn out john?



Waiting on the new muffler so I can finish it.Could be here tomorrow I hope?


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to head for bed. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to head for bed. Have a good day tomorrow guys.



Night Jim.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Waiting on the new muffler so I can finish it.Could be here tomorrow I hope?



What was wrong with the old muffler ??


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to head for bed. Have a good day tomorrow guys.



Nite Jim


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What was wrong with the old muffler ??



Its a cat muffler.Hard to get inside them!


----------



## tbone75

My Nephew has it right now.Cutting it open gut it and try to weld it back together? Hes having a hard time with it LOL Everything is welded together inside.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its a cat muffler.Hard to get inside them!



I used the euro style muffler on my 359 build, without any modding it worked well enough so I left it that way, the guy that bought it did not want me to mod it further so its still running real strong. He paid a premium price for it but was and still is real happy with it.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Its a cat muffler.Hard to get inside them!



.22 works good:hmm3grin2orange: [email protected]#m cats! have no business in the muffler!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I used the euro style muffler on my 359 build, without any modding it worked well enough so I left it that way, the guy that bought it did not want me to mod it further so its still running real strong. He paid a premium price for it but was and still is real happy with it.



I got a forester off fleabay for 30 bucks.It has a little pipe out the corner.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Its a cat muffler.Hard to get inside them!



Not if you heat up the seam area and pry up until the front comes free..
then put it together and heat and hammer and back together like new.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> .22 works good:hmm3grin2orange: [email protected]#m cats! have no business in the muffler!



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Not if you heat up the seam area and pry up until the front comes free..
> then put it together and heat and hammer and back together like new.



I will try that next time. To late now LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I got a forester off fleabay for 30 bucks.It has a little pipe out the corner.



have one of those on my 372 seems to work well enough. gotta open it up some more after i port the saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got a forester off fleabay for 30 bucks.It has a little pipe out the corner.



Yep, that`s the style, guess they are an Euro copy, seen lots of them around after I got mine shipped over from the other side of the pond....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Not if you heat up the seam area and pry up until the front comes free..
> then put it together and heat and hammer and back together like new.



I just tossed the one I had and used an Euro style on it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Not if you heat up the seam area and pry up until the front comes free..
> then put it together and heat and hammer and back together like new.



The tubes for the bolts are welded on both ends too.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> have one of those on my 372 seems to work well enough. gotta open it up some more after i port the saw.



I was thinking of putting another pipe out the other side too.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The tubes for the bolts are welded on both ends too.



now THAT could be a problem !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just tossed the one I had and used an Euro style on it.



I would have liked to use the old muffler.But just to easy to buy one LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I was thinking of putting another pipe out the other side too.



i drilled a couple 3/8 holes in the front. sounds pretty good gonna put a couple more in it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> now THAT could be a problem !



He is still working on the old muffler? Not sure what it will be? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would have liked to use the old muffler.But just to easy to buy one LOL



Just go with the replacement, far too much work to mess with the CAT muffler and get it right.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry I was thinking about the 066.The piston moves up and down a lot! I just hope the crank and rod are OK? Bet they are junk?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just go with the replacement, far too much work to mess with the CAT muffler and get it right.



Yep I already told him to toss it.But he wants to play with it? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry I was thinking about the 066.The piston moves up and down a lot! I just hope the crank and rod are OK? Bet they are junk?



Did you have it running yet?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you have it running yet?



Yes didn't run bad at all? Pulled the muffler and poked at the piston.It moves up and down?Scored up but the rings aren't stuck.


----------



## roncoinc

I can hardly wait to get back to the shop and work on some FUN saws 
but will be keeping my eyes open for creamsickles to trade off 

i think the last two weeks have been a couple of good ones getting saws..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes didn't run bad at all? Pulled the muffler and poked at the piston.It moves up and down?Scored up but the rings aren't stuck.



Pull the jug off, that`s easy enough, check out the bottom end.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I can hardly wait to get back to the shop and work on some FUN saws
> but will be keeping my eyes open for creamsickles to trade off
> 
> i think the last two weeks have been a couple of good ones getting saws..



Cream sicles make the best trading materials or just sell for a lot more than the other saws.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I can hardly wait to get back to the shop and work on some FUN saws
> but will be keeping my eyes open for creamsickles to trade off
> 
> i think the last two weeks have been a couple of good ones getting saws..



You got a pile to start with :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pull the jug off, that`s easy enough, check out the bottom end.



Yep the only way to find out?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cream sicles make the best trading materials or just sell for a lot more than the other saws.



The bigger ones are real easy to move! The little ones not so easy LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep the only way to find out?



The big end rod bearing was smashed on the 064 from when the wrist pin slipped over and caught in the upper transfer, it broke the bridge off and that impact smashed several needle bearings on the big end.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The bigger ones are real easy to move! The little ones not so easy LOL



Opposite around here, no one wants a saw bigger than 50 cc`s.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cream sicles make the best trading materials or just sell for a lot more than the other saws.



They should for what they cost to start with !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> They should for what they cost to start with !



They cost about even around here per cc and the Stihls win out due to their reputation.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Opposite around here, no one wants a saw bigger than 50 cc`s.



:msp_confused: I got a pile of MS180s to move LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The big end rod bearing was smashed on the 064 from when the wrist pin slipped over and caught in the upper transfer, it broke the bridge off and that impact smashed several needle bearings on the big end.



WOW I didn't know that? I wasen't sure what did all that.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused: I got a pile of MS180s to move LOL



i had one of those, nice little saw!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i had one of those, nice little saw!



Think I have 5 ? Plus 3 170s LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> i had one of those, nice little saw!



Stinky saw !! 
i gave my last one to john..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Stinky saw !!
> i gave my last one to john..



And now it has a new B&C and runs real nice! LOL


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> i'm getting so confused ...




What else is NEW!!??!??!?!?? oke:


Don't forget about the locals... lots of horse-trading stuff


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused: I got a pile of MS180s to move LOL



The 026 and 028 are the best sellers here, 025, 029 and 310 sell ok but not for much $.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me, night all.


----------



## roncoinc

Time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me, night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

im all excited just bought myself husky 353 off the ebay!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused: I got a pile of MS180s to move LOL



Sounds like we need to do some trading. Hmmm..... I'll see if I can find some Dolmars or Huskys for ya.


----------



## farrell

Where did everybody go?


----------



## diggers_dad

farrell said:


> Where did everybody go?



That Husky perfume you wear scares the natives. Try some Stihl synthetic behind the ears and a couple of dabs on the neck, that should do it.


----------



## farrell

diggers_dad said:


> That Husky perfume you wear scares the natives. Try some Stihl synthetic behind the ears and a couple of dabs on the neck, that should do it.



thats just not friendly! i dont think i smell?:msp_confused: how you doin?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Sounds like we need to do some trading. Hmmm..... I'll see if I can find some Dolmars or Huskys for ya.



Now your talking!  And I am going to try and sleep? LOL


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> Now your talking!  And I am going to try and sleep? LOL



Good idea. Me too.


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> .22 works good:hmm3grin2orange: [email protected]#m cats! have no business in the muffler!



The wife likes her cats and wont let me use the .22 in the house :msp_mad: .
Time to get a movin' you ZZZSlackerzz and Slugzz !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Finally caught up with all the chatter.


----------



## dancan

Yup , sure is amazing how much chatter 1 Stihl saw can generate LOL .


----------



## dancan

Aliens at it again ?


----------



## Sagetown

dancan said:


> The wife likes her cats and wont let me use the .22 in the house :msp_mad: .
> Time to get a movin' you ZZZSlackerzz and Slugzz !



When my kids were young, I had lots of barn cats. They were wild, but my daughter made friends with most of'em. Some college boys came by one day looking for cats for a science class project. We baited the cats with fresh cows milk, and the young men had their burlap sacks ready as they snatched up the cats. It's a bloody attempt to put a wild cat in a sack, but they did manage to get a few. Poor guys were torn to shreads.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.


----------



## diggers_dad

farrell said:


> thats just not friendly! i dont think i smell?:msp_confused: how you doin?



Well, it IS the fight thread. BTW, the one with the B.O. never notices it...



dancan said:


> Yup , sure is amazing how much chatter 1 Stihl saw can generate LOL .



Yeah, and that poor guy probably thinks he's the one that got the great deal. Bet he's telling his friends how he traded "junk" for a running saw!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Good morning guys.



Mornin' John. Get some rest? I was disturbed a few times by the phone but otherwise slept well.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Mornin' John. Get some rest? I was disturbed a few times by the phone but otherwise slept well.



The usual on off type LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see Sagetown sleeps about like I do LOL


----------



## farrell

morning guys! off the gym with wife here shortly:msp_mad: i am happy bein slightly round!:hmm3grin2orange: but doin it to support her.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Well, it IS the fight thread. BTW, the one with the B.O. never notices it...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and that poor guy probably thinks he's the one that got the great deal. Bet he's telling his friends how he traded "junk" for a running saw!



Ron sure got a deal with that old Stihl LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> morning guys! off the gym with wife here shortly:msp_mad: i am happy bein slightly round!:hmm3grin2orange: but doin it to support her.



That sure is nice of you. LOL Taking Richard Semons with you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That sure is nice of you. LOL Taking Richard Semons with you? :hmm3grin2orange:



he is meeting us there!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> he is meeting us there!:hmm3grin2orange:



Sweating to the oldies or with the oldies? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> he is meeting us there!:hmm3grin2orange:



It will do you a lot of good! I wish I could do a little more myself!I could stand to loose this pot belly pig look or was it slug? LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

farrell said:


> morning guys! off the gym with wife here shortly:msp_mad: i am happy bein slightly round!:hmm3grin2orange: but doin it to support her.



I would go watch cute girls work out to support my wife. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> The usual on off type LOL



That sucks. Who knew how valuable a full night of sleep was? 10 years ago not a problem; now I'd almost kill for one.



tbone75 said:


> Ron sure got a deal with that old Stihl LOL



That was something! I'd love to come across that deal, even with all the Huskys!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> That sucks. Who knew how valuable a full night of sleep was? 10 years ago not a problem; now I'd almost kill for one.
> 
> 
> 
> That was something! I'd love to come across that deal, even with all the Huskys!



Ron must be one heck of a salesman :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I really don't remember what a good nights sleep was? Its been way to long ago?


----------



## tbone75

I see my typing is the usual too :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> I see Sagetown sleeps about like I do LOL



I got too much time on my hands. That's the fun of being retired.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Sagetown said:


> I got too much time on my hands. That's the fun of being retired.:hmm3grin2orange:



I am retired too! But I sure don't seem to have enough time in a day? LOL Could be all them breaks I take? LOL


----------



## dancan

UPS was just here at work , dropped off a bunch of smelly boxes and ran away fast .


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> I am retired too! But I sure don't seem to have enough time in a day? LOL Could be all them breaks I take? LOL



I use to laugh at old folks. Everytime they sat Down their eyes shut. Now I laugh at myself for doing the same thing.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> UPS was just here at work , dropped off a bunch of smelly boxes and ran away fast .



Dan did you get a bunch of Husky parts?


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> UPS was just here at work , dropped off a bunch of smelly boxes and ran away fast .



Good lord, our UPS doesnt run until 2 in the afternoon, the suspense kills me some days. You lucky dog.....


----------



## tbone75

Sagetown said:


> I use to laugh at old folks. Everytime they sat Down their eyes shut. Now I laugh at myself for doing the same thing.:hmm3grin2orange:



Shoot I am only 52 and do that :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Good lord, our UPS doesnt run until 2 in the afternoon, the suspense kills me some days. You lucky dog.....



Your still doing better than me.They don't get here till after 3pm sometimes 4pm!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan did you get a bunch of Husky parts?



I opened one of the boxes WOW ! 
Now I got to explain the smell to customers all day :msp_mad: .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> UPS was just here at work , dropped off a bunch of smelly boxes and ran away fast .



LOL Mine's just the opposite.......he waits until it's unwrapped to see what I've picked up now!!! My "Brown" guy is also a site member!!LOLOL!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan did you get a bunch of Husky parts?



No saw parts , we sell trapping supplies and 2 bottles of skunk lure got broke ........... sure smell like a Husky .





:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

YAWN.......................................................................
stayed up to late last nite,hard to get moving,feel like a john. 

had a friend drop of a 55,said it lost spark.
have to fix that first thing.
then check out the 181 seals and see if i can find any numbers on them,if not will have to go by date on the IPL.
THEN take some stinky pix so Jery can ID them.
hopefully by then i will get a call the gasket is in for my 576.
then see how many AV mounts i need for the 372's the boys tore apart 
then check out the saws from yestday better so i can see what parts i need so i can work on getting them while building the 576.
the boys said they should have some of the parts,but are they dependable enough to count on ??
i wouldnt plan on it.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No saw parts , we sell trapping supplies and 2 bottles of skunk lure got broke ........... sure smell like a Husky .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Skunk lure!!! :msp_scared::bad_smelly: A mini-mac can't even come close to smelling that bad! :eek2:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL Mine's just the opposite.......he waits until it's unwrapped to see what I've picked up now!!! My "Brown" guy is also a site member!!LOLOL!!!



My ups guy always ask what did you get this time? LOL Then he tells me about his crappy little Stihl his Brother gave him LOL I keep telling him I take trades?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YAWN.......................................................................
> stayed up to late last nite,hard to get moving,feel like a john.
> 
> had a friend drop of a 55,said it lost spark.
> have to fix that first thing.
> then check out the 181 seals and see if i can find any numbers on them,if not will have to go by date on the IPL.
> THEN take some stinky pix so Jery can ID them.
> hopefully by then i will get a call the gasket is in for my 576.
> then see how many AV mounts i need for the 372's the boys tore apart
> then check out the saws from yestday better so i can see what parts i need so i can work on getting them while building the 576.
> the boys said they should have some of the parts,but are they dependable enough to count on ??
> i wouldnt plan on it.



Well John isn't feeling to bad at the moment?? I started wearing this magnetic back support the last 3 days.It may be helping! Only been taking 2 pain pills a day when I usually take 4 !! Or it could be just a fluke? LOL Cheeves told me they help him? He is in the same shape I am.


----------



## tbone75

Ron I never seen anyone fall into deals the way you have lately! You better buy some lottery tickets! :hmm3grin2orange: And don't forget your buddies when you hit the big one :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Got an appointment at 2:30 with the "Back Quack"....hopefully he'll get my caster and camber set right and a little adjustment on the "Toe In....maybe a little decompression work"..... should get me back tracking and four stroking at WOT properly......hope so...I hate sitting/laying/rolling/cringing around.....7 saws and a Saab waiting for attention...


----------



## dancan

I can send you some Castor oil to help you get lubricated up if you need some .


----------



## farrell

been a good day bought the 353, went to the gym, paid bills, and ordered the parts for my 372.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I can send you some Castor oil to help you get lubricated up if you need some .



I'd take anything about now..........Keiths wood be good......I've only been down a few days....John lives with this every day....he does get good meds...but it ain't worth it!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Got an appointment at 2:30 with the "Back Quack"....hopefully he'll get my caster and camber set right and a little adjustment on the "Toe In....maybe a little decompression work"..... should get me back tracking and four stroking at WOT properly......hope so...I hate sitting/laying/rolling/cringing around.....7 saws and a Saab waiting for attention...



Sure hope he fixes you up! Last time I went in for an adjustment I was in the hospital the next day!The quack and my wife at the time LOL had to carry me out to the car! That was my first surgery!Got to say will never go to one again! I know a lot of people it helps I just wasen't one of them? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I'd take anything about now..........Keiths wood be good......I've only been down a few days....John lives with this every day....he does get good meds...but it ain't worth it!!



Nope! Not one bit! Never liked drugs anyway LOL Now some booze is a different story :hmm3grin2orange: Can't have that no more so drugs it is :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I can send you some Castor oil to help you get lubricated up if you need some .



I wouldn't wish that stuff on anyone! My Grandma gave me that once!! You all know the only thing that lubes is your butt hole :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> been a good day bought the 353, went to the gym, paid bills, and ordered the parts for my 372.



Just port that 353 and you got a very fun saw! I am taking a grinding break LOL This 365 jug has a lot to take off!!


----------



## farrell

john your muffler come in for the 359? if so you get it fired up?


----------



## tbone75

I got to find a set of tires for my truck.Got a busted belt in one.This is going to cost me! Need 31x10.5 x 15 for it.Wheels are to wide to go much smaller :bang: I like them but....... 7 to 8 hundred for a set I am guessing?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john your muffler come in for the 359? if so you get it fired up?



Not yet the mail don't get here till about 1:30? Got my fingers crossed!


----------



## farrell

hope it does so you can go play! i ordered decals for the 372 and 353, big bucking spikes, hd filter cover and turbo jet for the 372. should all be here by next thursday.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> hope it does so you can go play! i ordered decals for the 372 and 353, big bucking spikes, hd filter cover and turbo jet for the 372. should all be here by next thursday.



Your going to have them looking good and running good!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RandyMac said:


> Bogart.



showin yur age now. dood


----------



## tbone75

Real nice out today and tomorrow.I want to try the 359 out tomorrow at least! Rain again Wed. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure hope he fixes you up! Last time I went in for an adjustment I was in the hospital the next day!The quack and my wife at the time LOL had to carry me out to the car! That was my first surgery!Got to say will never go to one again! I know a lot of people it helps I just wasen't one of them? LOL



Quacks are like anything else..some good...some not... I guess. This particular "Quack" has brought me throuh some real bad episodes...from times when I would lift my leg and my foot would hang straight down and I couldn't lift it or even pick my toes up (that happened twice), to another time when I was going to work one morning, we were restoring an offshore lighhouse, and when I got out of the truck at the dock I kept right on going, right to the ground...had to pull myself upright with my arms....but being the boss with a crew I spanked clear out there in a flat-bottomed Boston Whaler (stupid...not good) worked all day (stupider) and spanked all the way back ( as stupid as it gets) went to the quack the next day...X-rays showed I had broken a piece of vertabre off. The regular MDs would have had me under the knife in a heartbeat. Michael worked on me twice a week for 3 weeks and I was fine.........I'll give him first shot this time..he's been working on me since 1981 as needed...seen him kinda string a lot of people along over the yrs with lots of visits ( people who alawys need to have something wrong) but he never attempted to do that with me...just fixed me up as quick as I could be fixed.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Your going to have them looking good and running good!



Hopefully so! wait and see how the top end on the 353 is, if its bad i will be ordering a 346 topend


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Quacks are like anything else..some good...some not... I guess. This particular "Quack" has brought me throuh some real bad episodes...from times when I would lift my leg and my foot would hang straight down and I couldn't lift it or even pick my toes up (that happened twice), to another time when I was going to work one morning, we were restoring an offshore lighhouse, and when I got out of the truck at the dock I kept right on going, right to the ground...had to pull myself upright with my arms....but being the boss with a crew I spanked clear out there in a flat-bottomed Boston Whaler (stupid...not good) worked all day (stupider) and spanked all the way back ( as stupid as it gets) went to the quack the next day...X-rays showed I had broken a piece of vertabre off. The regular MDs would have had me under the knife in a heartbeat. Michael worked on me twice a week for 3 weeks and I was fine.........I'll give him first shot this time..he's been working on me since 1981 as needed...seen him kinda string a lot of people along over the yrs with lots of visits ( people who alawys need to have something wrong) but he never attempted to do that with me...just fixed me up as quick as I could be fixed.



You sound worse than me! LOL I would guess he could fix you up if anyone can! I sure hope? Would hate to see you go through the crap I have! I will say the first time worked just fine.I did good for about 12 years.The second one did me in :bang: Never was good after that just kept going down hill from there.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hopefully so! wait and see how the top end on the 353 is, if its bad i will be ordering a 346 topend



The one from that kfar on fleabay is the best I found.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I never seen anyone fall into deals the way you have lately! You better buy some lottery tickets! :hmm3grin2orange: And don't forget your buddies when you hit the big one :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey,,i had to pay $36 for a coil to fix that 55 today.
yup,one thing on the list is done !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Got an appointment at 2:30 with the "Back Quack"....hopefully he'll get my caster and camber set right and a little adjustment on the "Toe In....maybe a little decompression work"..... should get me back tracking and four stroking at WOT properly......hope so...I hate sitting/laying/rolling/cringing around.....7 saws and a Saab waiting for attention...



I thot all you old tater diggers spent most a yer time doing that ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I can send you some Castor oil to help you get lubricated up if you need some .



He got thet Ballenale fer thet,gittin lubed up


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I can send you some Castor oil to help you get lubricated up if you need some .



Wait !!! that skunk lure stuff,send him some of that in case he runs out of ballentine ( same stuff ? ) with all that free time he has now laying oround


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> been a good day bought the 353, went to the gym, paid bills, and ordered the parts for my 372.



Parts for 372 ??
i'm working on three of them.
what you order ? ebay ?


----------



## roncoinc

Lunch break,had to catch up.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I thot all you old tater diggers spent most a yer time doing that ??



LOL!! Naw I never dug a tater in my whole life...to much of a coastie...now clamming and raking blue berries is another thing...pretty much the same position for all three.. I assume.


----------



## tbone75

Ron you didn't have a coil for a Husky? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Naw I never dug a tater in my whole life...to much of a coastie...now clamming and raking blue berries is another thing...pretty much the same position for all three.. I assume.



Tater digging aint much fun! LOL


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Parts for 372 ??
> i'm working on three of them.
> what you order ? ebay ?



i ordered decals and big dogs off ebay and ordered a turbo jet and hd cover from my dealer.


----------



## tbone75

Checked all the tire shops around here. 700 is the best price I found! :msp_mad: Hey Dan can you help a buddy out? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Back from the "Back Quack"........Hurts plenty now!! But I got a half dozen tall green cans whilst out......I'll self medicate now...I know the drill well...always hurts worse for a few hrs before it goes the other way......I'll be better tomorrow....I have to return Fri morning to make sure I'm stihl in alignment...don't want me to pull one way or the other!! He said my right leg is 1/4" shorter than the left.........we both agreed that was most likely from starting those Harleys for 38 yrs!!! Should have remembered to retard the spark more often!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Back from the "Back Quack"........Hurts plenty now!! But I got a half dozen tall green cans whilst out......I'll self medicate now...I know the drill well...always hurts worse for a few hrs before it goes the other way......I'll be better tomorrow....I have to return Fri morning to make sure I'm stihl in alignment...don't want me to pull one way or the other!! He said my right leg is 1/4" shorter than the left.........we both agreed that was most likely from starting those Harleys for 38 yrs!!! Should have remembered to retard the spark more often!!!!!



One leg shorter is normal.Mine are too.LOL But I am a good 1/2" shorter than I used to be! But starting them Harleys couldn't have helped LOL Now you sit still and relax!! Don't muff it up again! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey slackers!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey slackers!



Your the only slacker I see :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

My 359 muffler showed up  But haven't had time to work on it yet :msp_razz: Just to nice outside! Took care of some outdoor stuff. Rain Wed.,Fri and Sat. so I will get it one of them days?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Your the only slacker I see :msp_rolleyes:



Iv been busy... Sitting on my arse watching the scenery go by!!  

In ogden utah right now. This is probably my favorite town to come too. The mountains are beautiful and the people are supernice here  





The pictures not of ogden but just coming into Utah on 80west


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Iv been busy... Sitting on my arse watching the scenery go by!!
> 
> In ogden utah right now. This is probably my favorite town to come too. The mountains are beautiful and the people are supernice here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures not of ogden but just coming into Utah on 80west



My sister and her husband lived in Salt lake for several years. great place, and so is Ogden.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> One leg shorter is normal.Mine are too.LOL But I am a good 1/2" shorter than I used to be! But starting them Harleys couldn't have helped LOL Now you sit still and relax!! Don't muff it up again! LOL



To late...I already went and took care of Hoss...first time in two days....way better.....Hoss was happy to see me.....I could tell by the bite he tried to lay on me....I know Hoss pretty well and he didn't get there....working on my meds right now..2 down LOL!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> My sister and her husband lived in Salt lake for several years. great place, and so is Ogden.



I spent about a week in salt lake. It is a nice city... To many mexicans and blacks for my taste


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I spent about a week in salt lake. It is a nice city... To many mexicans and blacks for my taste



True, but remember im from Alabama, so for me, i didnt even notice em in Utah ....It gets purtty dark around here if ya know what i mean.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> To late...I already went and took care of Hoss...first time in two days....way better.....Hoss was happy to see me.....I could tell by the bite he tried to lay on me....I know Hoss pretty well and he didn't get there....working on my meds right now..2 down LOL!!



:hmm3grin2orange: Dang horses!! Grew up with them is why I no longer like them!Way to many scars from the SOBS LOL You darn well better take it easy! We will send Jerry down there to sit you down :msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

OK all you experts out there.Is this looking OK? Or???? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Checked all the tire shops around here. 700 is the best price I found! :msp_mad: Hey Dan can you help a buddy out? :hmm3grin2orange:



What size and make , I'll better the price by 50$$ a tire and give you free install , balance , free tune up , alignment and oil change .




The above offer is valid for a limited time only at the discretion of the "dealer" , shipping not available on any internet offers , the "dealer" has the right to substitute product at his discretion , by appointment only , may not be combined with any other offers , cannot accept manufacturers coupons with this offer , offer only valid every leap year , cash only method of acceptable payment , friends , family , acquaintances , people in the "dealers" contact list , slugzz , zzslackerzz are automatically disqualified , this offer may be null and void at any given moment so call now and have your credit card ready


----------



## dancan

I just looked at the ipl and the cranks look to be all the same , did you need me to strip the saw to see if my crank is any good ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What size and make , I'll better the price by 50$$ a tire and give you free install , balance , free tune up , alignment and oil change .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above offer is valid for a limited time only at the discretion of the "dealer" , shipping not available on any internet offers , the "dealer" has the right to substitute product at his discretion , by appointment only , may not be combined with any other offers , cannot accept manufacturers coupons with this offer , offer only valid every leap year , cash only method of acceptable payment , friends , family , acquaintances , people in the "dealers" contact list , slugzz , zzslackerzz are automatically disqualified , this offer may be null and void at any given moment so call now and have your credit card ready



Sounded real good till I read the fine print!:msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I just looked at the ipl and the cranks look to be all the same , did you need me to strip the saw to see if my crank is any good ?



Sure would! If you don't mind letting go of it? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> i ordered decals and big dogs off ebay and ordered a turbo jet and hd cover from my dealer.



Turbo jet ?????
is that an add on ??
i got three of em and havent notice a "turbo jet" ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I just looked at the ipl and the cranks look to be all the same , did you need me to strip the saw to see if my crank is any good ?



I would buy the whole saw from you?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you didn't have a coil for a Husky? :msp_confused:



I gave em all away !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Back from the "Back Quack"........Hurts plenty now!! But I got a half dozen tall green cans whilst out......I'll self medicate now...I know the drill well...always hurts worse for a few hrs before it goes the other way......I'll be better tomorrow....I have to return Fri morning to make sure I'm stihl in alignment...don't want me to pull one way or the other!! He said my right leg is 1/4" shorter than the left.........we both agreed that was most likely from starting those Harleys for 38 yrs!!! Should have remembered to retard the spark more often!!!!!



Those skirtsters would throw you over the handlebars..
the mans bike wasnt so bad..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I gave em all away !!



:hmm3grin2orange: See you are a nice guy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My 359 muffler showed up  But haven't had time to work on it yet :msp_razz: Just to nice outside! Took care of some outdoor stuff. Rain Wed.,Fri and Sat. so I will get it one of them days?



Must be nice being a retarded slug with all the time in the world 
your even starting to rub off on Robin !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Turbo jet ?????
> is that an add on ??
> i got three of em and havent notice a "turbo jet" ??



Yea ? What is it?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Must be nice being a retarded slug with all the time in the world
> your even starting to rub off on Robin !!



Hey you don't have a JOB :msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

No , you can't buy it , spare 2171 parts for me but I will pull the cylinder and check to see if the crank looks good .
I think the saw came from Ron's friends because it is "Ruff" , I can't use the handle and I think it only had 1 good mount .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Must be nice being a retarded slug with all the time in the world
> your even starting to rub off on Robin !!



I have to admit being retarded isn't all bad :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No , you can't buy it , spare 2171 parts for me but I will pull the cylinder and check to see if the crank looks good .
> I think the saw came from Ron's friends because it is "Ruff" , I can't use the handle and I think it only had 1 good mount .



OK Thanks Dan :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

Oh BTW , dogs are color blind and like the smell of skunk lure .....if they had opposing thumbs they'd sure learn to not like skunks in a hurry .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can buy a 044 for $50. , runs but needs a carb kit, chain nearly wore out and the bar is toast, is this model Stihl worth buying?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Oh BTW , dogs are color blind and like the smell of skunk lure .....if they had opposing thumbs they'd sure learn to not like skunks in a hurry .



My sister has a pet skunk :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can buy a 044 for $50. , runs but needs a carb kit, chain nearly wore out and the bar is toast, is this model Stihl worth buying?



I will give you a 100 for it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will give you a 100 for it :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah,..but with the shipping that would make it way overpriced.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can buy a 044 for $50. , runs but needs a carb kit, chain nearly wore out and the bar is toast, is this model Stihl worth buying?



No , but I'll give you 55 for your troubles if you get buyers remorse .








:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..but with the shipping that would make it way overpriced.



Shipping too? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> No , but I'll give you 55 for your troubles if you get buyers remorse .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I might take a chance on it, the last one I bought for $75. turned out to be ok.


----------



## tbone75

Ron,Jerry what do you think of the 365 jug?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I might take a chance on it, the last one I bought for $75. turned out to be ok.



If you don't want to take the gamble ..........................................................I will LOL!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK all you experts out there.Is this looking OK? Or???? LOL



Oh my John,can i send you a couple of jugs ??


----------



## tbone75

I don't know how Ron and Jerry find all the saw deals? Wish it would rub off a little!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh my John,can i send you a couple of jugs ??



That bad? OK send me a couple spares! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I would take a 372 jug! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can buy a 044 for $50. , runs but needs a carb kit, chain nearly wore out and the bar is toast, is this model Stihl worth buying?



NO stihl model is worth buying !!
free maybe...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron,Jerry what do you think of the 365 jug?



Well I am no expert on Husky jugs, only know what I have seen in picts and read about them. The grinding looks good from here.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That bad? OK send me a couple spares! LOL



That was so YOU could grind on them and save ME the work !


----------



## tbone75

Thanks you 2. I feel a little better


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> If you don't want to take the gamble ..........................................................I will LOL!



Its down in the Sheetharbor area but I can get it brought up by a buddy of mine that lives down there since we built his house a couple years ago. I will think about it for a while.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That was so YOU could grind on them and save ME the work !



:msp_scared: I think you better do it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,time for ID the creamsickle time.  
first one.












what is it ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> NO stihl model is worth buying !!
> free maybe...



I hear you but usually if I get them for free they aren`t in running condition, most of them need pistons and rings at least.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its down in the Sheetharbor area but I can get it brought up by a buddy of mine that lives down there since we built his house a couple years ago. I will think about it for a while.



:msp_confused: What is there to think about !


----------



## roncoinc

Creamsickle #2











what is it ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> ok,time for id the creamsickle time.
> first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is it ??



ms660


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,time for ID the creamsickle time.
> first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is it ??



046? On both


----------



## roncoinc

I managed to ID two others.
one is a ms 290 and a 044.


----------



## tbone75

066! Hey Ron I may need some parts! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Creamsickle #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is it ?



ms 460


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused: What is there to think about Dan will buy it !



What he said !


----------



## pioneerguy600

First one is likely a 046 and the second is a MS460 due to the flippy caps.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I could always use another 044 for parts.Depends on what it looks like, might be all beat to death.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Leave it to Ron to post a couple of saw picts, then everyone ran off and left this thread to drop down to the second page......LOL


----------



## tbone75

Where did everyone go?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Where did everyone go?



They all ran off chasing ???????


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They all ran off chasing ???????



Ron scare them off? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron scare them off? :hmm3grin2orange:



Guess so, those 046/ MS460 picts did it......LOL


----------



## tbone75

Look out Jerry hes back! :eek2:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> First one is likely a 046 and the second is a MS460 due to the flippy caps.



you said first one ms660 and second one ms460 ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> you said first one ms660 and second one ms460 ?



Read on a little further.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Read on a little further.



I tried but yours was the last post !!
so couldnt read further until i read mine that is now last and furthest


----------



## sefh3

Ron you don't need those creamsickles. I'll PM you my address so I can give them proper burial!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

Is anyone watching this nascar race?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I tried but yours was the last post !!
> so couldnt read further until i read mine that is now last and furthest



I think the first pict was a 046 cause it has a screw in cap on the oil tank, the second pict I think is a MS460 cause it has the flippy caps. I was a little bit unshure of the first pict, the cylinder has a decomp and a screw in oil cap, the MS660 has that setup but not many 046 saws had the decomp, maybe that cylinder was off the later MS460 as they did have decomp`s on all of them.


----------



## tbone75

He hasen't came off any of them yet?


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Is anyone watching this nascar race?



It aint a race unless its at Dega....But if your gonna run into the back of a truck, the least you can do is make it go up in a huge fireball!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think the first pict was a 046 cause it has a screw in cap on the oil tank, the second pict I think is a MS460 cause it has the flippy caps. I was a little bit unshure of the first pict, the cylinder has a decomp and a screw in oil cap, the MS660 has that setup but not many 046 saws had the decomp, maybe that cylinder was off the later MS460 as they did have decomp`s on all of them.



My old 046 has the decomp ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> he hasen't came off any of them yet?



?????? Wth???


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My old 046 has the decomp ?



I think some of the ones that that were made just before the changeover to the MS460 designation did have the screw in cap and decomp.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> It aint a race unless its at Dega....But if your gonna run into the back of a truck, the least you can do is make it go up in a huge fireball!



HUGE fireball that is. 200 gallons of jet fuel up in smoke. I wonder how Juan feels after hitting the jet drier?

I'm glad I have tomorrow off of work. I might try to stay up to see who wins this thing.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think the first pict was a 046 cause it has a screw in cap on the oil tank, the second pict I think is a MS460 cause it has the flippy caps. I was a little bit unshure of the first pict, the cylinder has a decomp and a screw in oil cap, the MS660 has that setup but not many 046 saws had the decomp, maybe that cylinder was off the later MS460 as they did have decomp`s on all of them.



Well your a big help tonite ! LOL !! 
so i got a ms460 and maybe a 660 or 046 ??
Bet if it was a husky you could tell !!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> HUGE fireball that is. 200 gallons of jet fuel up in smoke. I wonder how Juan feels after hitting the jet drier?
> 
> I'm glad I have tomorrow off of work. I might try to stay up to see who wins this thing.



They aint running?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> They aint running?



Nope red flag.


----------



## tbone75

Just seen what happen! WOW


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well your a big help tonite ! LOL !!
> so i got a ms460 and maybe a 660 or 046 ??
> Bet if it was a husky you could tell !!!



Picts of a partial powerhead don`t give much scale to go by, picts of a mostly complete saw will give more details and a better scale of size. To verify a powerhead measure the bore, that tells the story much better but even that can be a little off as many of the cylinders on the Stihl`s can be swapped as when the 046 cylinder is swapped onto the 044 chassis.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just seen what happen! WOW



You guys get a life !!!
watchin car crashes on tv !!
get out there and get in one yourself !!! much more fun than watching !
buncha lazy slugs watching cars go around in a circles and crashing.
no wonder they crash !! going that fast in a circle all together !
IF you guys got OUT more you would see that stuff happening in real life..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You guys get a life !!!
> watchin car crashes on tv !!
> get out there and get in one yourself !!! much more fun than watching !
> buncha lazy slugs watching cars go around in a circles and crashing.
> no wonder they crash !! going that fast in a circle all together !
> IF you guys got OUT more you would see that stuff happening in real life..



:hmm3grin2orange: Seen to many of them! Been in to many of them!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> You guys get a life !!!
> watchin car crashes on tv !!
> get out there and get in one yourself !!! much more fun than watching !
> buncha lazy slugs watching cars go around in a circles and crashing.
> no wonder they crash !! going that fast in a circle all together !
> IF you guys got OUT more you would see that stuff happening in real life..



I can't go into circles I get dizzy. I can't afford a $100 million operation to go fast straight for 1.4 mile. So I'll sit back and watch.


----------



## tbone75

NHRA is what I like!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Picts of a partial powerhead don`t give much scale to go by, picts of a mostly complete saw will give more details and a better scale of size. To verify a powerhead measure the bore, that tells the story much better but even that can be a little off as many of the cylinders on the Stihl`s can be swapped as when the 046 cylinder is swapped onto the 044 chassis.



So,,i got a stihl,, thats NOT a 066.
I'm good with that 
just a little more difficulty trying to get rid of it..
well i'll give you 6 stars out of 10 on this quizz.
maybe i could post the pix in the main forum and see what kind of stuff that stirs up :hmm3grin2orange:
could be fun to watch !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time to pack it up,..nite all.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So,,i got a stihl,, thats NOT a 066.
> I'm good with that
> just a little more difficulty trying to get rid of it..
> well i'll give you 6 stars out of 10 on this quizz.
> maybe i could post the pix in the main forum and see what kind of stuff that stirs up :hmm3grin2orange:
> could be fun to watch !!



Hope you like cleaning out you inbox! :hmm3grin2orange: I will save you some trouble and take that ms460 off your hands. I miss mine :msp_mellow:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time to pack it up,..nite all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> NHRA is what I like!



Me too. What I really like is tractor pulling. I like to Pro Stock tractors and unlimited modified tractors.


----------



## sefh3

Nite Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Me too. What I really like is tractor pulling. I like to Pro Stock tractors and unlimited modified tractors.



I like them jet powered cars trucks tractors!


----------



## sefh3

Those are sweet but I like it when they plant 6 big blocks on a chasis and run them. They make tons of horsepower.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> NHRA is what I like!



I like watchin golf and paint dry and grass grow.
and diesel fumes.
and two stroke smoke.
i have to go thru a traffic circle almost every day a couple miles down the road.
get to go in a circle real fast,not that much fun.
but i SUPPOSE there are some people notably from the south that get satisfaction from sitting in an easy chair and drinking beer and watching cars go by on the tv screen 
about time to clean things up and get back to my book and relax..
OOPSS,,,, sorry race fans,i said "book" ,, 
i dont think they have that channel on tv..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I like watchin golf and paint dry and grass grow.
> and diesel fumes.
> and two stroke smoke.
> i have to go thru a traffic circle almost every day a couple miles down the road.
> get to go in a circle real fast,not that much fun.
> but i SUPPOSE there are some people notably from the south that get satisfaction from sitting in an easy chair and drinking beer and watching cars go by on the tv screen
> about time to clean things up and get back to my book and relax..
> OOPSS,,,, sorry race fans,i said "book" ,,
> i dont think they have that channel on tv..



I don't watch much TV.Not much on there worth watching? I do like to read some books.Just haven't for a while.


----------



## tbone75

Don't watch football either :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Ron, you reading how to make a Husky produce enough power to keep up with Stihl????:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Don't watch football either :hmm3grin2orange:



Only college football for me. No basketball or baseball for me.


----------



## tbone75

To late to get Ron wound up LOL He will be to tired :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Only college football for me. No basketball or baseball for me.



My OL watches the squeelers :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

The show I like the most is "how it's made". They always amaze me. Something you would think is easy to make and it takes a ton of manpower to do it.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Turbo jet ?????
> is that an add on ??
> i got three of em and havent notice a "turbo jet" ??



the air duct from the flywheel up into the carb area. everyone seems to call it something different


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> The show I like the most is "how it's made". They always amaze me. Something you would think is easy to make and it takes a ton of manpower to do it.



I have seen that a few times.Some of that is fun to watch.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> the air duct from the flywheel up into the carb area. everyone seems to call it something different



They put that on a lot of Huskys.Catches air off the flywheel and pushes it up to the carb.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> They put that on a lot of Huskys.Catches air off the flywheel and pushes it up to the carb.



yep


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> They put that on a lot of Huskys.Catches air off the flywheel and pushes it up to the carb.



Thats suposed to be the "clean" air intake.
dont do nuthin tho.


----------



## sefh3

All that does is blows the husky stench away from you so you don't pass out......

What that doesn't make it go faster!!!!!! I'm confused then. Why is it called a turbo?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats suposed to be the "clean" air intake.
> dont do nuthin tho.



I never seen what help it could be? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

They do just about what they're supposed to do, which is take advantage of the cyclonic effect and deliver cleaner air to the filter area. And though being far from any kind of turbo they do in fact create a very slight positive pressure (or perhaps eliminates neg pressure) in the filter box IF your partitions are tight and all in place. I noticed this when I built that ported 262XP and put it together and got it running without the cyl to airbox partition in place.....when the parts came and I installed the new partition, I, in turn had to richen up the "L" a bit and drop the idle screw as well......as it was then getting more air....perhaps a ported motor would require a more precise tune and this would be more apparent.....so they actually do make a tiny performance difference but it is very slight and you would actually have to look for it. NOT a real "Turbo" or "Air Injector" (depending on color) by any stretch....but definately helps with somewhat cleaner air to the filter...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> They do just about what they're supposed to do, which is take advantage of the cyclonic effect and deliver cleaner air to the filter area. And though being far from any kind of turbo they do in fact create a very slight positive pressure (or perhaps eliminates neg pressure) in the filter box IF your partitions are tight and all in place. I noticed this when I built that ported 262XP and put it together and got it running without the cyl to airbox partition in place.....when the parts came and I installed the new partition, I, in turn had to richen up the "L" a bit and drop the idle screw as well......as it was then getting more air....perhaps a ported motor would require a more precise tune and this would be more apparent.....so they actually do make a tiny performance difference but it is very slight and you would actually have to look for it. NOT a real "Turbo" or "Air Injector" (depending on color) by any stretch....but definately helps with somewhat cleaner air to the filter...



I guess it does help some? Thin I will try for some sleep? Arthritis and back are both bothering me.Rain will be moving in tomorrow night :msp_mad: Hope your meds helped Robin :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I guess it does help some? Thin I will try for some sleep? Arthritis and back are both bothering me.Rain will be moving in tomorrow night :msp_mad: Hope your meds helped Robin :hmm3grin2orange:



Only a little...took a nap and the OL drank 'em all!!! My back is bothering a bit right now...not bothering from being out of whack but bothering from being in whack now!!! Wacky stuff....nite John


----------



## dancan

Quiet here this am , my daughter will probably be up before most of you lot ..........ZZZSlackerzzz !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Finally caught up... think I see my spaceship coming now.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I will give you a 100 for it :hmm3grin2orange:





tbone75 said:


> Shipping too? :hmm3grin2orange:



You are pathetic. You haven't even seen it!?!?


----------



## dancan

How's digger making out in his saws endeavors ?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I would buy the whole saw from you?



Regarding the saw I won't sell , I pulled it out but you'll have to wait till I buy some allen wrenches , I have no HuskaPolouskaJonkavarna tools , every thing I own has a T27 on the end of it .


----------



## dancan

Mill_wannabe said:


> Finally caught up... think I see my spaceship coming now.



We are no strangers to the spaceships here .

SHAG HARBOUR UFO NOVA SCOTIA CANADA 1967 (UFO JOE DANIELS)


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I had never heard of that incident, Dan. Nice to know that level of hysteria or whatever isn't a US only thing.


----------



## Cantdog

Saab Tech.....just beamed down from the mothership.......gotta git 'er done and make room for the Swedish saw build up that has occured...........


----------



## farrell

morning all! we need see more naked women olding chainsaws:hmm3grin2orange: sorry completely off the wall and outta no where but it would be nice to see!:msp_smile:


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> How's digger making out in his saws endeavors ?



Digger has been pre-occupied with a certain 9 year old girl of late. There have been phone calls and assorted notes but he gets red in the face and punches me when I say "girl-friend". 

He's been a little gun shy of working on anything since we tore the Mini-Mac down. I've been so busy when he has the time I don't. I think we'll have some time tonight, I took an extra day off of work to get a few things finished around the house. If we can both get our chores finished we'll have some bench time together.

We did cut some wood on Saturday. He even made me use one of the Wild Things he had fixed. It was the one John sent. I had him hold it with me for a couple of cuts and he wanted to get loose. I asked why? He said it was shaking him to death!! No A/V on the really cheap ones!! I told him we'd look for an A/V model next time.


----------



## diggers_dad

farrell said:


> morning all! we need see more naked women olding chainsaws:hmm3grin2orange: sorry completely off the wall and outta no where but it would be nice to see!:msp_smile:









Here ya go. PG rated site (which is kinda nice, really).


----------



## 8433jeff

diggers_dad said:


> Here ya go. PG rated site (which is kinda nice, really).



Yes, yes she is.


----------



## AU_K2500

diggers_dad said:


> Here ya go. PG rated site (which is kinda nice, really).



I thought this was a Chainsaw Forum, i dont see ANY chainsaws or chainsaw related equipment in that picture....or big dodge trucks for that matter....come on guys.


----------



## farrell

diggers_dad said:


> Here ya go. PG rated site (which is kinda nice, really).



personally like r-rated or nr, but that works!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

THAT's why I need a longer bar... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

if saw companies advertised with naked girls holding and using their saws, they could never sell enough chainsaws!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> if saw companies advertised with naked girls holding and using their saws, they could never sell enough chainsaws!:hmm3grin2orange:



Have you not seen the Stihl Calender....? Granted theyre all wearing clothes. Its like walking into the back of an autoparts store, or garage thats been there a while, theyll have all the posters and calenders sent out by the big parts and tools companies in the 80's. One place near me Barrows Automotive, Has the walls plastered with half naked women holding box end wrenches 4 foot long...


----------



## diggers_dad

I noticed the picture of the Stihl saw and Dodge truck got posted and re-posted and re-posted and...

...that's funny.

Sad, but funny.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You guys were gabby this morning LOL I finally got to sleep about the time Dan got up LOL Rain moving in tonight :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Evidently you guys have not seen the European, I think it might be the German video of the naked women actually using/running their chainsaws. It has been posted on here a few times but it don`t stay posted for long....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They put that on a lot of Huskys.Catches air off the flywheel and pushes it up to the carb.



Super charged Orange turd style....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Evidently you guys have not seen the European, I think it might be the German video of the naked women actually using/running their chainsaws. It has been posted on here a few times but it don`t stay posted for long....LOL



That is jusT plain crazy to run a saw naked!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> morning all! we need see more naked women olding chainsaws:hmm3grin2orange: sorry completely off the wall and outta no where but it would be nice to see!:msp_smile:



Find that Stihl Euro vid, it will give you an eyefull....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is jusT plain crazy to run a saw naked!



I must say they are doing a very nice job of it, absolutely no PPE on any of them and they are really moving about cutting and tossing wood and branches about. Lots of jiggling going on also......LOL


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> That is jusT plain crazy to run a saw naked!



That's the only way mine works. I started it the other day with the bar scabbard on, and it didn't work out at all. Well; it worked out of the scabbard alright. What an embarrassment that was.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> I must say they are doing a very nice job of it, absolutely no PPE on any of them and they are really moving about cutting and tossing wood and branches about. Lots of jiggling going on also......LOL



So...where do you find this video?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> So...where do you find this video?



I have only seen it posted on here twice in the past, must need a secret password to find it out there in cyberspace. I was told to save the URL to my hard drive but I don`t know enough to know how to do that.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nothing like a naked woman to get you guys all wound up :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sagetown said:


> That's the only way mine works. I started it the other day with the bar scabbard on, and it didn't work out at all. Well; it worked out of the scabbard alright. What an embarrassment that was.



I seen a video put up by John Lambert,AKA {Yukon Logger} on here, he started a saw up with the scabbard on and it shot off like a rocket......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nothing like a naked woman to get you guys all wound up :hmm3grin2orange:



They have a way of causing that....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to tell Dan I found a crank case cheap! Maybe less than what it would cost to send that crank down here.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They have a way of causing that....LOL



Yes they do! Don't even have to be all that good looking! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

are we having fun yet?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> are we having fun yet?



yep!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> yep!!



glad to hear it. get your muffler on yet? running?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> glad to hear it. get your muffler on yet? running?



Still got to grind a little and polish yet.May get time tonight? Heading into town in a bit to get new tires on my truck.And pick up a puter chair before the OL kicks my arse LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just bought my 046 back LOL Nephew blew the motor in his truck last night! I knew I would get it back :hmm3grin2orange: Best part is it never left the house! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Still got to grind a little and polish yet.May get time tonight? Heading into town in a bit to get new tires on my truck.And pick up a puter chair before the OL kicks my arse LOL



well have fun with that john. i have to go to the ol carbide shop and push green buttons all afternoon!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes they do! Don't even have to be all that good looking! :hmm3grin2orange:



Even if they are pleasingly plump....LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> well have fun with that john. i have to go to the ol carbide shop and push green buttons all afternoon!



May sound silly but I wish I could!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> May sound silly but I wish I could!



doesnt sound silly at all. i know what its like not be able to work, start going a lil nuts and sluggish!:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> doesnt sound silly at all. i know what its like not be able to work, start going a lil nuts and sluggish!:msp_tongue:



Starting to look like a slug too! :msp_ohmy: Then you buy more saws than you can fix! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Super charged Orange turd style....LOL



And I think they stole that from Poulan when they bought them out. That was the first saw that used that "Air Injection" IIRC.



tbone75 said:


> That is jusT plain crazy to run a saw naked!


 
I don't think he was suggesting *WE* run a saw naked....


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Nothing like a naked woman to get you guys all wound up :hmm3grin2orange:





pioneerguy600 said:


> They have a way of causing that....LOL





tbone75 said:


> Yes they do! Don't even have to be all that good looking! :hmm3grin2orange:



Speaking of, anyone heard from Jacob lately?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Speaking of, anyone heard from Jacob lately?:msp_rolleyes:



Last evening he posted picts of the mountains along his route . Post # 36065 pg 2405.


----------



## diggers_dad

Finally had time today to open the muffler on my MS 361. Wow! That is an impressive saw for its size. No wonder they're so popular. No I need a 24" bar for it "just in case".


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Last evening he posted picts of the mountains along his route .



He usually posts more as he goes. Must be thinking of another pair, er, um, I mean set of mountains. Nope, that didn't come out right either.... um, other things on his mind.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Finally had time today to open the muffler on my MS 361. Wow! That is an impressive saw for its size. No wonder they're so popular. No I need a 24" bar for it "just in case".



They are about as big a saw as most folks would ever need,...notice I said," need". Most on here are afflicted and need has little to do with the saws we own, I am talking from experience here....LOL 
My saws range from 33cc all the way to 137cc so I am fully covered....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> He usually posts more as he goes. Must be thinking of another pair, er, um, I mean set of mountains. Nope, that didn't come out right either.... um, other things on his mind.



There are a pair of hills up this way called, Mae West`s , you know the rest....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are about as big a saw as most folks would ever need,...notice I said," need". Most on here are afflicted and need has little to do with the saws we own, I am talking from experience here....LOL
> My saws range from 33cc all the way to 137cc so I am fully covered....LOL



Same here. I have a little Echo top handle all the way to a 75 cc Shindaiwa. I take the Shinny out now and again just to make sure it doesn't get lonely. The bad part is I can't sell the Shinny 'cause I dumped about $400 into it getting it right. I'm sure someone will come along one day and talk me out of it...

I can just barely justify the need for the 361. I've only actually *sort of* needed the Shinny once.


----------



## farrell

a nice set of mountains are a true site to be hold:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jon1212

I've been out for a few days...............did you guys find someone else to pick on in my absence?


----------



## farrell

diggers_dad said:


> Same here. I have a little Echo top handle all the way to a 75 cc Shindaiwa. I take the Shinny out now and again just to make sure it doesn't get lonely. The bad part is I can't sell the Shinny 'cause I dumped about $400 into it getting it right. I'm sure someone will come along one day and talk me out of it...
> 
> I can just barely justify the need for the 361. I've only actually *sort of* needed the Shinny once.



i am assuming you are talkin a shinny 757 which is a very nice saw. i had one (epa version) then sold it to my buddy, just ported it last week, what a difference!


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Same here. I have a little Echo top handle all the way to a 75 cc Shindaiwa. I take the Shinny out now and again just to make sure it doesn't get lonely. The bad part is I can't sell the Shinny 'cause I dumped about $400 into it getting it right. I'm sure someone will come along one day and talk me out of it...
> 
> I can just barely justify the need for the 361. I've only actually *sort of* needed the Shinny once.



I started in the middle with a 044, used it a lot and it proved its worth, bought a MS440 and it paid for itself in a short time, then I started picking up Stihls both smaller and larger than the 440 , in no time I had 7-8 Stihls and tried to run them all. They are still all running very well and I have picked up many more til I have a wide selection of cc sizes available to me . The top handle 009, and 010,012 don`t get much use but I keep them just in case, the 070 and 090 don`t get much use either but I don`t plan on letting them go either...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> I've been out for a few days...............did you guys find someone else to pick on in my absence?



Yes.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I've been out for a few days...............did you guys find someone else to pick on in my absence?



We are all fair game :hmm3grin2orange: But we do like picking on you! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes.



Yes..
we been pickin on Jerry


----------



## roncoinc

All the talk of nekid wimmin relly motivates me to go down and rebuild that poulan carb 

i did some work on REAL saws last nite tho 

nekid.







Dressed.


----------



## tbone75

That saw cleaned up real nice!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> All the talk of nekid wimmin relly motivates me to go down and rebuild that poulan carb
> 
> i did some work on REAL saws last nite tho
> 
> nekid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed.



That's a really nice lookin' saw, I think the only thing you have left to do is ship it to me........LOL!!!! It would look perfect between my 261.99 and my 288XP.....I'm just sayin'


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> I've been out for a few days...............did you guys find someone else to pick on in my absence?



It's never the same without you. 






However, the odor is considerably more pleasant when you're *not* around...


----------



## diggers_dad

farrell said:


> i am assuming you are talkin a shinny 757 which is a very nice saw. i had one (epa version) then sold it to my buddy, just ported it last week, what a difference!



That's the one. I bought it before I was comfortable tearing one down. The intake had an air leak, resulting in a new piston, cylinder, bearings, intake, etc... When I got it back from the dealer the oiler quit working. I now have a virtually brand new saw with beat up plastics. The muffler was torn up when I got it and I haven't been able to bring myself to spend any more money on it, so it runs with the beat to crap muffler on it instead of a new one with proper mods.

It does run a 30" bar with skip chain with no problem, so there's that.


----------



## tbone75

Well not going to get tires today.The OL don't feel very good and wants to relax.So I guess I will go in the morning LOL Now I can go work on the 359!


----------



## diggers_dad

Anybody hear an Echo?


----------



## tbone75

Speaking on Echos I have one and 2 halves of a 3000 to put together LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Speaking on Echos I have one and 2 halves of a 3000 to put together LOL



I like my little 3000 but never get to use it. Snappy little saw, though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Anybody hear an Echo?



I don`t remember my Echo CS670 looking that good.


----------



## tbone75

Grinding a little on the 359 jug.Stupid arthritis is bothering me :bang: Take a little break and go do some more LOL Had more to grind than I thought I did? LOL I think I need to do something with this muffler? I will get a pic is a sec and see what everyone else thinks?


----------



## tbone75

This muffler is tapered on the edge if you can see it in the pic. I was thinking of maybe warming it up and bending it more straight? Afraid to just cut it out.Wouldn't leave much for the gasket. Or just leave it alone? BRB dinner is ready! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> This muffler is tapered on the edge if you can see it in the pic. I was thinking of maybe warming it up and bending it more straight? Afraid to just cut it out.Wouldn't leave much for the gasket. Or just leave it alone? BRB dinner is ready! :msp_thumbup:



They've put that crease in it for strength. I would be hesitant to remove much of it. Does it restrict the flow much?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This muffler is tapered on the edge if you can see it in the pic. I was thinking of maybe warming it up and bending it more straight? Afraid to just cut it out.Wouldn't leave much for the gasket. Or just leave it alone? BRB dinner is ready! :msp_thumbup:



You mean that recess formed all the way around the inner muffler flange?


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t remember my Echo CS670 looking that good.



Thing about that pict is that Cherie can actually run and use that saw, she is a chainsaw chick that is a highly regarded chainsaw carver out in California.


----------



## AU_K2500

Well good evening fellas!

Why am i in such a good mood you ask?

Well it just so happens i just got back from fixing my super EZ auto and now have it running, and i spent 0 bucks doing it. Anybody wanna know what the problem was?

First person to guess right gets a free mini-mac!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You mean that recess formed all the way around the inner muffler flange?



Yep the flange.I don't think I should take that out? Need to drill some holes inside too.It only has one hole through the baffle about 5/8. And another pipe on the other side.Front muffler pic. you can see the one little pipe.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well good evening fellas!
> 
> Why am i in such a good mood you ask?
> 
> Well it just so happens i just got back from fixing my super EZ auto and now having it running, and i spent 0 bucks doing it. Anybody wanna know what the problem was?
> 
> First person to guess right gets a free mini-mac!



:taped:opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thing about that pict is that Cherie can actually run and use that saw, she is a chainsaw chick that is a highly regarded chainsaw carver out in California.



I like her :love1:


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> Well good evening fellas!
> 
> Why am i in such a good mood you ask?
> 
> Well it just so happens i just got back from fixing my super EZ auto and now have it running, and i spent 0 bucks doing it. Anybody wanna know what the problem was?
> 
> First person to guess right gets a free mini-mac!



John aka tbone emailed me, and said either the plug boot was loose, or the kill switch was grounded out.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> John aka tbone emailed me, and said either the plug boot was loose, or the kill switch was grounded out.



Lol, i guess neither Jon or John wants a mini mac....but your getting warm


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol, i guess neither Jon or John wants a mini mac....but your getting warm



Let me reply in the 3rd person.............Jon didn't say ####, and Jon doesn't want any ####### MiniMac.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep the flange.I don't think I should take that out? Need to drill some holes inside too.It only has one hole through the baffle about 5/8. And another pipe on the other side.Front muffler pic. you can see the one little pipe.



Yep,..that`s a copy of the Euro style muffler and they need the baffle opened up and a second outlet port the same size out the opposite corner, really lets those mufflers breathe.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This muffler is tapered on the edge if you can see it in the pic. I was thinking of maybe warming it up and bending it more straight? Afraid to just cut it out.Wouldn't leave much for the gasket. Or just leave it alone? BRB dinner is ready! :msp_thumbup:



aaaaaaayou need a good seating area for the gasket.
use common sense.
ooppss,sorry


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like her :love1:



Me to,...I have followed her career for many years, from the 70`s actually....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> Well good evening fellas!
> 
> Why am i in such a good mood you ask?
> 
> Well it just so happens i just got back from fixing my super EZ auto and now have it running, and i spent 0 bucks doing it. Anybody wanna know what the problem was?
> 
> First person to guess right gets a free mini-mac!



Bad plug? (I'm asking on behalf of Jon.)


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> Bad plug? (I'm asking on behalf of Jon.)



Keep it up Pal, and I'll ship a saw down to Alpena for Max to work on.


----------



## AU_K2500

you guys are horrible at this game!

There was no continuity through the switch. so i took a switch from another homie (C51) and installed it, saw started on 4th or 5th pull.


----------



## AU_K2500

Oh yeah, and the mini mac is going to Jon!!!

Anybody got his address, I dont think hell give it to me.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> John aka tbone emailed me, and said either the plug boot was loose, or the kill switch was grounded out.



Hey!!! GOOFBALL you told me first! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Oh yeah, and the mini mac is going to Jon!!!
> 
> Anybody got his address, I dont think hell give it to me.



Bet I can get it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> Oh yeah, and the mini mac is going to Jon!!!
> 
> Anybody got his address, I dont think hell give it to me.



Just go ahead and ship it to Marc Arnold in Alpena AR.........PM me for the exact address.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> aaaaaaayou need a good seating area for the gasket.
> use common sense.
> ooppss,sorry



Ron you know I have no sense! Common or other wise :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> Just go ahead and ship it to Marc Arnold in Alpena AR.........PM me for the exact address.



I cant do that, that might turn Digger off from CAD altogether. BUT, if he promises not to give it to digger, i might ship it to him!

Mini macs are like the gift that keeps on giving, im almost willing to pay the 10-12 dollars for shipping, just to put it off on someone else....


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Just go ahead and ship it to Marc Arnold in Alpena AR.........PM me for the exact address.



I will pay the shipping! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

I was thinking of having some machining done on my 361. Does this machinist look competent?





Sorry, picture removed. :-(


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> I cant do that, that might turn Digger off from CAD altogether. BUT, if he promises not to give it to digger, i might ship it to him!
> 
> Mini macs are like the gift that keeps on giving, im almost willing to pay the 10-12 dollars for shipping, just to put it off on someone else....



HAHAHA!!! I know the feeling. There was a guy on here a couple of weeks ago looking for a coil for his Not So Eager Beaver, and I was the first one to respond to him, and get his address. I sent him the whole saw including the bar and chain. He wanted to reimburse me for shipping, and I told him not to worry about it.


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> Just go ahead and ship it to Marc Arnold in Alpena AR.........PM me for the exact address.





AU_K2500 said:


> I cant do that, that might turn Digger off from CAD altogether. BUT, if he promises not to give it to digger, i might ship it to him!
> 
> Mini macs are like the gift that keeps on giving, im almost willing to pay the 10-12 dollars for shipping, just to put it off on someone else....





tbone75 said:


> I will pay the shipping! :hmm3grin2orange:



Why did everyone suddenly turn on me? What'd I do? I've showered and everything!?!?!!? I even put up girly pictures.


----------



## Jon1212

Marc,
I've seen guys get sent to "Banned Camp" for less than that. Ya' might want to take that down.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I cant do that, that might turn Digger off from CAD altogether. BUT, if he promises not to give it to digger, i might ship it to him!
> 
> Mini macs are like the gift that keeps on giving, im almost willing to pay the 10-12 dollars for shipping, just to put it off on someone else....



I know where to send it! jimdad takes all mine!


----------



## AU_K2500

diggers_dad said:


> Why did everyone suddenly turn on me? What'd I do? I've showered and everything!?!?!!? I even put up girly pictures.



ok ok, i do like the calendar shots....ill send it to Tbone!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Why did everyone suddenly turn on me? What'd I do? I've showered and everything!?!?!!? I even put up girly pictures.



Must be pick on Marc night :hmm3grin2orange: You haven't been around much? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> ok ok, i do like the calendar shots....ill send it to Tbone!



You go right ahead LOL I know someone who takes them all! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> Marc,
> I've seen guys get sent to "Banned Camp" for less than that. Ya' might want to take that down.



Dang. I don't want to go there.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I was thinking of having some machining done on my 361. Does this machinist look competent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, picture removed. :-(



Dang! I liked her too :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Dang! I liked her too :hmm3grin2orange:



You're as bad with those as you are with saws. She did look like a good machinist, though. 

Dinner time. Be back in a bit...


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Saab Tech.....just beamed down from the mothership.......gotta git 'er done and make room for the Swedish saw build up that has occured...........



So , Aliens drive Volvo spaceships and look like Yoda ?


----------



## dancan

diggers_dad said:


> Finally had time today to open the muffler on my MS 361. Wow! That is an impressive saw for its size. No wonder they're so popular. No I need a 24" bar for it "just in case".



I've run a "few" gallons through mine and my liking is 16" to 18" if I need 24" of bar I'm running the 066 because the 361 does not have what it takes to be efficient at that length .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Evidently you guys have not seen the European, I think it might be the German video of the naked women actually using/running their chainsaws. It has been posted on here a few times but it don`t stay posted for long....LOL




No that was Swedish wimin running Swedish saws..c'mon git with the program....stop fantisizin....german wimin.. yeah right....they're all in the mercedes and beemer adds.....and they ain't nekid...or even semi nekid!! Just way easy on the eyes...


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Got to tell Dan I found a crank case cheap! Maybe less than what it would cost to send that crank down here.



You owe me $27.53 for the whole set of allen keys because I didn't know what size I needed and can't return it because I lost the receipt .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No that was Swedish wimin running Swedish saws..c'mon git with the program....stop fantisizin....german wimin.. yeah right....they're all in the mercedes and beemer adds.....and they ain't nekid...or even semi nekid!! Just way easy on the eyes...



Heard stories about Swedish wimin! :hmm3grin2orange: Bet Niko could tell us? LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You owe me $27.53 for the whole set of allen keys because I didn't know what size I needed and can't return it because I lost the receipt .



:hmm3grin2orange: I could have told you what 2 sizes you needed :hmm3grin2orange: Besides that whole crank case with good crank didn't cost me that much! :msp_mad: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I'll ship you the set ................COD , I'll never use them :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Marc,
> I've seen guys get sent to "Banned Camp" for less than that. Ya' might want to take that down.



It's " band camp "... i know,spent time there


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Heard stories about Swedish wimin! :hmm3grin2orange: Bet Niko could tell us? LOL



LOL Niko is Norwegian....them Swedish foxes are southern girls to him!!! But if I know Niko he has the vid saved to disk!!! LOL!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

You guys have been busy!! 
Haven't been on much I don't get service in the PNW. Which really suck cause that's where I am usually 

In Yakima Washington now. OR sure was pretty!! 

I'm suprised though, I always though Washington was filled with trees but all IV seen are fields?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's " band camp "... i know,spent time there



We don't want you or Marc in there :hmm3grin2orange: To bad cause I liked that pic :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> I cant do that, that might turn Digger off from CAD altogether. BUT, if he promises not to give it to digger, i might ship it to him!
> 
> Mini macs are like the gift that keeps on giving, im almost willing to pay the 10-12 dollars for shipping, just to put it off on someone else....



 



I see in your sign ya got the EZ running?? Congrats for you! Pm me with what was wrong with it. I didn't figure it would be much


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL Niko is Norwegian....them Swedish foxes are southern girls to him!!! But if I know Niko he has the vid saved to disk!!! LOL!!



He is a little North.But he is as close as anyone I know? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> So , Aliens drive Volvo spaceships and look like Yoda ?



Suub space ships and how did you know what Robin looked like ??


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> It's " band camp "... i know,spent time there



So now we know where you get all of your hostility from.........Marching Band, and summer spent at Band Camp................LOL!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> you guys are horrible at this game!
> 
> There was no continuity through the switch. so i took a switch from another homie (C51) and installed it, saw started on 4th or 5th pull.



I see it now!!!  
Congrats I figured it would be something stupid because the Guy told me it used to run?
Hope you get some use out of it. I never would have fixed it! Haha


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You guys have been busy!!
> Haven't been on much I don't get service in the PNW. Which really suck cause that's where I am usually
> 
> In Yakima Washington now. OR sure was pretty!!
> 
> I'm suprised though, I always though Washington was filled with trees but all IV seen are fields?



WA state has a pretty good sized desert.
they grow a lot of wheat there.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll ship you the set ................COD , I'll never use them :hmm3grin2orange:



Don't you work on cars? You got to have a set for that! :hmm3grin2orange: And all them J-Reds and Huskys you got :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WA state has a pretty good sized desert.
> they grow a lot of wheat there.



You think of the PNW you just think trees? But its not LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I think supper is done.
medium rare 372 muffler


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> He is a little North.But he is as close as anyone I know? LOL



Niko is a LOT north..........but very true..I know of no one closer either....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> WA state has a pretty good sized desert.
> they grow a lot of weed there.[/QUOTE
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think supper is done.
> medium rare 372 muffler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you still wanting my address?? I got plenty of stihls to trade for a 372 you stihl closet lover!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Suub space ships and how did you know what Robin looked like ??




No fair!!!!!! Foul!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think supper is done.
> medium rare 372 muffler



Is that a primer or paint on it?


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I see it now!!!
> Congrats I figured it would be something stupid because the Guy told me it used to run?
> Hope you get some use out of it. I never would have fixed it! Haha




LOLOL!! They ALL used to run Jacob.......they all USED to run......heheheheh!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Is that a primer or paint on it?



Flat black 1500 deg BBQ paint.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No fair!!!!!! Foul!!!!!



Hows the back doing Robin?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Don't you work on cars? You got to have a set for that! :hmm3grin2orange: And all them J-Reds and Huskys you got :hmm3grin2orange:



They don't build cars with anything that chincy and I try not to run those saws at all so I wont need them . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Flat black 1500 deg BBQ paint.



Bet that works good!


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,,.
these two ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL!! They ALL used to run Jacob.......they all USED to run......heheheheh!!!



Just like the guy that told me my 051 used to run?
And I found badly scored P&C and frozen bearings!!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Suub space ships and how did you know what Robin looked like ??



Looks like Ron's being meen !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,.
> these two ??



Yes, the two of them.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,.
> these two ??



Definitely 044/046 give me the numbers from the cylinder and I can tell you. They should be 1114 I think? I got the numbers on my phone.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hows the back doing Robin?



SUPER big dude.....had a rough night........not a good morning.....went to work on the Saab been pretty good since....a little tweek now and then...but that is damaged tissue from the misalignment and will take a couple days to heal.....otherwise i got the Saab to within a couple hrs of runninng...tomorrow miday for the road trials..LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> They don't build cars with anything that chincy and I try not to run those saws at all so I wont need them . :hmm3grin2orange:



I call BS on that one :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, the two of them.



I thought he was asking what model they were

My bad


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> SUPER big dude.....had a rough night........not a good morning.....went to work on the Saab been pretty good since....a little tweek now and then...but that is damaged tissue from the misalignment and will take a couple days to heal.....otherwise i got the Saab to within a couple hrs of runninng...tomorrow miday for the road trials..LOL!!!



Good news all the way around!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bet that works good!



Thats all i need,dont need shiny and you cant see that much of a muffler so it works well.
and the flat black hides a lot of defects !.
maybe we should paint Robin flat black ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I call BS on that one :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeh,,thats why i sent off a husky 136 to him.
sorry Dan , i know i promised not to tell but i lied !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I thought he was asking what model they were
> 
> My bad



Tnx for the input anyway nekid midgit


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,thats why i sent off a husky 136 to him.
> sorry Dan , i know i promised not to tell but i lied !! LOL !!



:hmm3grin2orange: I see its pick on everyone for Ron tonight :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Dan,,give them allen thingys to Jerry,,he works on real saws sometimes


----------



## tbone75

Ron you going to let any of them Stihls go?


----------



## roncoinc

a Robin laid down flat by a saab ??
feathers all over the place.
what a mess.
worst case of roadkill i ever seen..
not even enuf left for the crows to pick at


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> a Robin laid down flat by a saab ??
> feathers all over the place.
> what a mess.
> worst case of roadkill i ever seen..
> not even enuf left for the crows to pick at



Your being bad tonight :hmm3grin2orange: You must be feeling good ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I thought he was asking what model they were
> 
> My bad



He was,..sort of , I identified them last evening but made a little mistake on the first one that had no fuel tank/rear handle on it but later realized my mistake and tried to straighten that out. Got Ron all confused,...I did.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you going to let any of them Stihls go?



ME part with a steel !!! ?? LOL 
i gotta keep ONE for a canoe anchor !!
and one for a wheel chock for the dump truck.
one for a door stop for the shop,etc.
they will all be put to good use..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I see its pick on everyone for Ron tonight :hmm3grin2orange:



Forgot to take my meds !!! 
just fixed that,will be ok in a little while  ..  ..  ...


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Thats all i need,dont need shiny and you cant see that much of a muffler so it works well.
> and the flat black hides a lot of defects !.
> maybe we should paint Robin flat black ??



They always said I look good in black...........


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> He was,..sort of , I identified them last evening but made a little mistake on the first one that had no fuel tank/rear handle on it but later realized my mistake and tried to straighten that out. Got Ron all confused,...I did.



It aint hard to get Ron confused so dont think you did anything special or what aint been done before..
I hear he gets confused trying to figure out what shoes go on what feet


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Forgot to take my meds !!!
> just fixed that,will be ok in a little while  ..  ..  ...



I guess the fun is over :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It aint hard to get Ron confused so dont think you did anything special or what aint been done before..
> I hear he gets confused trying to figure out what shoes go on what feet



Even picking on your self! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> They always said I look good in black...........



Maybe cause they cant see you then ?? 
( heehheeeehheeeehhheeeeeee )


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> It aint hard to get Ron confused so dont think you did anything special or what aint been done before..
> I hear he gets confused trying to figure out what shoes go on what feet



Shoes, maybe,...but not his bunny slippers....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Maybe cause they cant see you then ??
> ( heehheeeehheeeehhheeeeeee )



Yep! ... Down right ornery tonight :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep! ... Down right ornery tonight :hmm3grin2orange:



He certainly is on a roll.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He certainly is on a roll.....LOL



Sure got me LMAO !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep! ... Down right ornery tonight :hmm3grin2orange:



AAHHH,,, what you say ????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> AAHHH,,, what you say ????



You is real funny tonight! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Even picking on your self! :hmm3grin2orange:



SOMEBODY has to !!! 
you guys aint keepin up you end so i gotta fill in when needed !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> AAHHH,,, what you say ????



Ornery! Means your being bad in a funny way. That to Southern for ya? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> SOMEBODY has to !!!
> you guys aint keepin up you end so i gotta fill in when needed !!



Your doing good! You old fart :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

HaHaHa!! Captain Dave (remember captain Dave??) says "Rons a ######!!! LOLOL!! I heard it right here so I aint gonna argue!!!










Nite!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I think supper is done.
> medium rare 372 muffler



Is that a powder coat oven?


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> I've run a "few" gallons through mine and my liking is 16" to 18" if I need 24" of bar I'm running the 066 because the 361 does not have what it takes to be efficient at that length .



It has a 20" on it now and seems to do OK with it running 3/8ths chisel. I'd like to have a 24" with skip on it just in case I get into something a little bigger. I've got a bigger Shinny with a 30" bar but it rarely sees wood and I really don't have a need for it. Those bigger Stihls are pricey!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!! Captain Dave (remember captain Dave??) says "Rons a ######!!! LOLOL!! I heard it right here so I aint gonna argue!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nite!!!!!



:hmm3grin2orange: Nite Robin


----------



## diggers_dad

John,

I went through every ignition I have and none of them fit the 295. It's a touch thinner and shorter than all of the other Poulan stuff. I suspect it's a Husky coil but not sure. Some of the information I found on it indicates it has a limited coil, which would be right for a Husky.

I changed the plug out, re-routed all of the ignition wires as far from the cylinder as I could and cleaned all of the contacts. I'll try to get it in some wood tomorrow and find out if I solved the problem. I doubt it, but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> It has a 20" on it now and seems to do OK with it running 3/8ths chisel. I'd like to have a 24" with skip on it just in case I get into something a little bigger. I've got a bigger Shinny with a 30" bar but it rarely sees wood and I really don't have a need for it. Those bigger Stihls are pricey!



I can say" amen brother" on the big Stihls


----------



## diggers_dad

Busy day for me tomorrow. Gonna drag myself to bed. Night all.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John,
> 
> I went through every ignition I have and none of them fit the 295. It's a touch thinner and shorter than all of the other Poulan stuff. I suspect it's a Husky coil but not sure. Some of the information I found on it indicates it has a limited coil, which would be right for a Husky.
> 
> I changed the plug out, re-routed all of the ignition wires as far from the cylinder as I could and cleaned all of the contacts. I'll try to get it in some wood tomorrow and find out if I solved the problem. I doubt it, but I'm hoping for the best.



I still have some stuff here.I will look tomorrow to see what I have?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!! Captain Dave (remember captain Dave??) says "Rons a ######!!! LOLOL!! I heard it right here so I aint gonna argue!!!
> Nite!!!!!



Sure !! take a shot in the dark !!
Nope,dont remember,,must not have been anything note worthy ..
you have a good night my fine feathered friend 
remember on TOP of the suub is better than UNDER it.. 
i hope the sea trials go well


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Busy day for me tomorrow. Gonna drag myself to bed. Night all.



Nite Marc


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Busy day for me tomorrow. Gonna drag myself to bed. Night all.



Nite Marc.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Is that a powder coat oven?



You are kidding right ??
thats my woodstove..


----------



## tbone75

Ron your meds kick in? Nothing out of the old fart in a while? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> You are kidding right ??
> thats my woodstove..



Im just saying, Baking parts like that, you could go into business...

And yes i knew it wasnt a powder coat oven.


----------



## tbone75

That reminded me? I got to go check my stove! Weather man said a low of 40 tonight?Its already 26? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Im just saying, Baking parts like that, you could go into business...
> 
> And yes i knew it wasnt a powder coat oven.



Wel then at least your ahead of some of our canadian friends  
or those from ohio !!
wait,,canadians dont count,because they cant 
ok,ahead of ohio but i wouldnt consider that a prize !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That reminded me? I got to go check my stove! Weather man said a low of 40 tonight?Its already 26? :hmm3grin2orange:



man,, i was feeding the stove to cure that muffler and it got to 90 in here !!
i think it's done !
26 here now too..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That reminded me? I got to go check my stove! Weather man said a low of 40 tonight?Its already 26? :hmm3grin2orange:



I check mine every hour or so just to prevent me from seizing up. Its - something here already.


----------



## roncoinc

YAWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN..............................................................................
time !!!! 
think about guys named after birds and toilets an moRONs ,and up CHUCK ,, etc...


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> man,, i was feeding the stove to cure that muffler and it got to 90 in here !!
> i think it's done !
> 26 here now too..



wow, i cant wait to get a new job and relocate further north....the low for tonight is 62 degrees.......62 F###### Degrees!


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> wow, i cant wait to get a new job and relocate further north....the low for tonight is 62 degrees.......62 F###### Degrees!



Watch out what you wish for,...the cold is not really all that great.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YAWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN..............................................................................
> time !!!!
> think about guys named after birds and toilets an moRONs ,and up CHUCK ,, etc...



Ya rotten old fart go to bed :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> wow, i cant wait to get a new job and relocate further north....the low for tonight is 62 degrees.......62 F###### Degrees!



T-Shirt weather! You suck :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I check mine every hour or so just to prevent me from seizing up. Its - something here already.



You keep that chit up there!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> T-Shirt weather! You suck :hmm3grin2orange:



Speaking of T-shirts, just walked the dog in one....not trying to rub it in or anything...


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Watch out what you wish for,...the cold is not really all that great.



I know, the grass IS always greener on the other side, after my first winter, ill be wanting back to the south. But i would like it to be a little colder on average. I hate hot weather, Im a big guy, ive got a lot of natural insulation.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Speaking of T-shirts, just walked the dog in one....not trying to rub it in or anything...



:msp_sneaky: That is just meen! We are going to call you Ron jr :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sagetown

pioneerguy600 said:


> I check mine every hour or so just to prevent me from seizing up. Its - something here already.



I can remember doing that, but not this winter. Can you believe it's 63*F right now? It's so warm in the house I thought of opening all the doors for crying outloud.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I know, the grass IS always greener on the other side, after my first winter, ill be wanting back to the south. But i would like it to be a little colder on average. I hate hot weather, Im a big guy, ive got a lot of natural insulation.



A little cooler would feel better for you.


----------



## tbone75

Sagetown said:


> I can remember doing that, but not this winter. Can you believe it's 63*F right now? It's so warm in the house I thought of opening all the doors for crying outloud.



Wouldn't think it got that cold that far south.But I know it does!


----------



## AU_K2500

Well, the OL just got home from work. Bout that time.

B.S. will resume in the morning.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well, the OL just got home from work. Bout that time.
> 
> B.S. will resume in the morning.



LOL nite Mark


----------



## pioneerguy600

Currently -6 here and dropping. I like to cut firewood and even like to burn it more than cut it, like the heat from it and don`t complain about piling it or bringing it in or taking out the ashes. I guess I like everything about burning wood and could care less about how much I burn. Got wood for 4 years or more already cut, split and piled up, don`t care how cold it gets outside as long as its at least 70 inside....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Currently -6 here and dropping. I like to cut firewood and even like to burn it more than cut it, like the heat from it and don`t complain about piling it or bringing it in or taking out the ashes. I guess I like everything about burning wood and could care less about how much I burn. Got wood for 4 years or more already cut, split and piled up, don`t care how cold it gets outside as long as its at least 70 inside....LOL



The OL thinks I am nuts because I like taking care of the stove. LOL But I don't get cold! LOL


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> Wouldn't think it got that cold that far south.But I know it does!



Well; I haven't started mowing my lawn yet, but my neighbor has. That guy goes through riding lawnmowers like candy. He won't raise his mower at high places, and at the speed he travels it throws him against the steering wheel when he hits 'em. He even bought a John Deere like mine. Wasn't no time he had a pair of those tow behind for his Kawasaki.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sagetown said:


> Well; I haven't started mowing my lawn yet, but my neighbor has. That guy goes through riding lawnmowers like candy. He won't raise his mower at high places, and at the speed he travels it throws him against the steering wheel when he hits 'em. He even bought a John Deere like mine. Wasn't no time he had a pair of those tow behind for his Kawasaki.



I like cutting wood, I hate mowing grass.


----------



## Sagetown

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like cutting wood, I hate mowing grass.



I feel the same way. Why is that?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like cutting wood, I hate mowing grass.



:hmm3grin2orange: I don't mind the grass mowing to much.


----------



## tbone75

Cutting wood is much more fun!


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I don't mind the grass mowing to much.



I bought me one of those 42" grass sweepers. Now that's a lifesaver. Course, most folks just use the mulcher as they mow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Cutting wood is much more fun!



Definitely,...cutting grass is just boring, don`t care how you go about it. I had to cut 4+ acres of lawn when I was a kid and mow 40 odd acres of hay field 2-3 times a year. I cut a lot of grass!!!


----------



## tbone75

I mow about 5 acres of yard for some odd reason? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Tnx for the input anyway nekid midgit




Anytime mini-me!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I mow about 5 acres of yard for some odd reason? LOL



You need to plant trees down at the bottom of your lawn. 
Less grass to cut
More trees to cut


----------



## Sagetown

pioneerguy600 said:


> Definitely,...cutting grass is just boring, don`t care how you go about it. I had to cut 4+ acres of lawn when I was a kid and mow 40 odd acres of hay field 2-3 times a year. I cut a lot of grass!!!



Cutting alfalfa as a boy was fun. We'd rake it at night after the dew fell to keep from losing the leaf. Dad had an old 3 man baler. One man stood up on top and forked the hay into the plunger while two men sat on the back and tied off the bales as the baler was pulled down the windrow.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You need to plant trees down at the bottom of your lawn.
> Less grass to cut
> More trees to cut



Wish I could! But thats the leach bed LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Wish I could! But thats the leach bed LOL



Go catch them leaches!! The chiniese buy em like crazy!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Go catch them leaches!! The chiniese buy em like crazy!



Its where the little turds like you go :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Its where the little turds like you go :hmm3grin2orange:




. 
Hey now!! You better watch it! 
I got my pioneer 600 sending out tomorrow


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sagetown said:


> Cutting alfalfa as a boy was fun. We'd rake it at night after the dew fell to keep from losing the leaf. Dad had an old 3 man baler. One man stood up on top and forked the hay into the plunger while two men sat on the back and tied off the bales as the baler was pulled down the windrow.



My earliest memories of haying was seeing my grandfather , dad and my uncle cutting the fields with scythes. Hand raking and turning the hay over by hand, Then raking and pitching the hay up on the hay wagons by hand, stomping the hay down on the wagons and then hauling it to the barn with one horse in the reins. Pitching that hay off and repitching it up two stories into the top mow, repitching it many times to the back and top of that top mow and then tramping it down in between loads coming in off the fields. The temp up there reached 120F + and the dust was choking. I got to do that for two years before we got the first tractor and a mechanical bailer that picked the windrown hay off the field, bailed, tied and dropped 45-65 pound bales in rows to be picked up and piled 10-12 feet high on a hay wagon.That seemed like work of haying was cut in half.


----------



## Sagetown

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Go catch them leaches!! The chiniese buy em like crazy!



Reminds me of VietNam. The women up north thought their monthly cycle was because of bad blood, so they cut themselves in several places on their backs to speed up the bleeding off the bad blood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sagetown said:


> Reminds me of VietNam. The women up north thought their monthly cycle was because of bad blood, so they cut themselves in several places on their backs to speed up the bleeding off the bad blood.



They use them leeches in the hospital for after surgery wound cleanup.


----------



## tbone75

Sagetown said:


> Reminds me of VietNam. The women up north thought their monthly cycle was because of bad blood, so they cut themselves in several places on their backs to speed up the bleeding off the bad blood.



Something wrong with them? LOL


----------



## Sagetown

pioneerguy600 said:


> My earliest memories of haying was seeing my grandfather , dad and my uncle cutting the fields with scythes. Hand raking and turning the hay over by hand, Then raking and pitching the hay up on the hay wagons by hand, stomping the hay down on the wagons and then hauling it to the barn with one horse in the reins. Pitching that hay off and repitching it up two stories into the top mow, repitching it many times to the back and top of that top mow and then tramping it down in between loads coming in off the fields. The temp up there reached 120F + and the dust was choking. I got to do that for two years before we got the first tractor and a mechanical bailer that picked the windrown hay off the field, bailed, tied and dropped 45-65 pound bales in rows to be picked up and piled 10-12 feet high on a hay wagon.That seemed like work of haying was cut in half.



Good Lord those barn lofts were hot alright. I had to wear a kerchief over my nose because of the dust. That was the good ole days, (I think).


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My earliest memories of haying was seeing my grandfather , dad and my uncle cutting the fields with scythes. Hand raking and turning the hay over by hand, Then raking and pitching the hay up on the hay wagons by hand, stomping the hay down on the wagons and then hauling it to the barn with one horse in the reins. Pitching that hay off and repitching it up two stories into the top mow, repitching it many times to the back and top of that top mow and then tramping it down in between loads coming in off the fields. The temp up there reached 120F + and the dust was choking. I got to do that for two years before we got the first tractor and a mechanical bailer that picked the windrown hay off the field, bailed, tied and dropped 45-65 pound bales in rows to be picked up and piled 10-12 feet high on a hay wagon.That seemed like work of haying was cut in half.



That is some serious work doing hay like that! I sure don't miss them hay field days! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sagetown said:


> Good Lord those barn lofts were hot alright. I had to wear a kerchief over my nose because of the dust. That was the good ole days, (I think).



:hmm3grin2orange: Some how they call that the god ole days?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sagetown said:


> Good Lord those barn lofts were hot alright. I had to wear a kerchief over my nose because of the dust. That was the good ole days, (I think).



The only good part of those days were when the neighbor farmers daughters came out to help us tramp the hay down in the lofts. White Tee shirts and cut off jeans,....yeah I liked that part of it.....LOL


----------



## Sagetown

pioneerguy600 said:


> The only good part of those days were when the neighbor farmers daughters came out to help us tramp the hay down in the lofts. White Tee shirts and cut off jeans,....yeah I liked that part of it.....LOL



The nearest farmers daughters to me looked like fullbacks for the Packers.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The only good part of those days were when the neighbor farmers daughters came out to help us tramp the hay down in the lofts. White Tee shirts and cut off jeans,....yeah I liked that part of it.....LOL



That would help a whole bunch! :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Sagetown said:


> The nearest farmers daughters to me looked like fullbacks for the Packers.



Seems you had my luck too! There were only 2 around and oh my :help:


----------



## Sagetown

Guys I hate to leave ya, but I gotta be in Fort Smith , AR at 10: in the morning. 
Night


----------



## pioneerguy600

The girls around our area would be considered as hotties nowadays, they were just the girls next door to us back then and I never knew or saw a fat girl til I made my way to the city when I was about 17. They were all built like Daisy Duke , they may not all looked like her but there was none of them I would consider "ugly".....LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Seems you had my luck too! There were only 2 around and oh my :help:



we had lots of pertty ranchers daughters around! just to worried bout bein shot!:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sagetown said:


> Guys I hate to leave ya, but I gotta be in Fort Smith , AR at 10: in the morning.
> Night



Good nite, been great gabbing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> we had lots of pertty ranchers daughters around! just to worried bout bein shot!:msp_scared:



Yeah,...I hear you there,..we had p[lenty of respect back in the day, either beat into us or just scared of the shotguns....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That would help a whole bunch! :biggrin:



Even better when we got to go swimming afterward in the local hole in the creek.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its gettin late here, night all.


----------



## farrell

nite jerry!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Even hay today with our technology is hard work. I remember last summer me and 2 other guys put up 600 bales in one day!!! Now that was a day! 100+ temprature too. 
I never had any girls helping  
I know how the swimming holes and girls are though  
Well... Girl


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jerry and Sage


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I still have some stuff here.I will look tomorrow to see what I have?



Don't worry about it. May not even be the ignition. Besides, I need an excuse to look on feebay for junk I don't need, can't afford and don't have time for.



pioneerguy600 said:


> I like cutting wood, I hate mowing grass.



If I could "like" that post more than once I would. I can even tolerate mowing the grass - but doing the trimming is just too much.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> My earliest memories of haying was seeing my grandfather , dad and my uncle cutting the fields with scythes. Hand raking and turning the hay over by hand, Then raking and pitching the hay up on the hay wagons by hand, stomping the hay down on the wagons and then hauling it to the barn with one horse in the reins. Pitching that hay off and repitching it up two stories into the top mow, repitching it many times to the back and top of that top mow and then tramping it down in between loads coming in off the fields. The temp up there reached 120F + and the dust was choking. I got to do that for two years before we got the first tractor and a mechanical bailer that picked the windrown hay off the field, bailed, tied and dropped 45-65 pound bales in rows to be picked up and piled 10-12 feet high on a hay wagon.That seemed like work of haying was cut in half.



My dad sometimes talks about those days. I can remember my grandfather pulling a plow made for the mule while my grandmother guided the plow; the mule had died and they didn't have money to buy one at the time. That garden was HUGE. I've went back to it a couple of times since those days and it still seems just as big. Of course, they canned everything they could for the winter and cured their own pork in the smokehouse. Not an easy life back then, I wish my kids could see some of the things I've seen.


----------



## tbone75

Not much sleeping going for me again tonight. LOL Dang rain is getting me I think? Fingers don't want to work knees ache.But the back isn't to bad? Don't feel like typing LOL


----------



## dancan

If you got some of the leaches and put them on your head long enough you might be able to get some sleep LOL .


----------



## dancan

diggers_dad said:


> It has a 20" on it now and seems to do OK with it running 3/8ths chisel. I'd like to have a 24" with skip on it just in case I get into something a little bigger. I've got a bigger Shinny with a 30" bar but it rarely sees wood and I really don't have a need for it. Those bigger Stihls are pricey!



Drop down to a 16" on the 361 and put the 20" on the shinny , then you'll be cutting !


----------



## dancan

Them Volvo and Suub driving aliens suck everyone up for probings ?


----------



## tbone75

The slug is still here! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If you got some of the leaches and put them on your head long enough you might be able to get some sleep LOL .



They would just be sucking air :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Looks like we're going to have an actual snowstorm! Good thing I didn't put the snowblowers away.


----------



## tbone75

Raining cats and dogs here right now!


----------



## tbone75

News just said could have a nader watch later today :msp_thumbdn: Some bad ones out west already.Sounds like Branson got hit !


----------



## tbone75

Marc does this look like the coil you need?


----------



## Sagetown

I may as well stayed up last night. Winds bout blew the house down, then torrential rains beat the devil out of the house. Thank God the roof didn't leak. Finally, got a wink of sleep, and woke up bright eyed. Bummer.:frown:


----------



## Cantdog

Saab Tech just getting off the ship..........today's the day methinks.....got a bit more to do but I can see the light......way off......unless that's just another alien...no....wait..it's...it's...it's an Acadian dragging some kind of wierd looking off white and orange devise behind him....I thinks it's broke.......he looks like been crying....or maybe laughin..can't tell from this distance...

You guys talking about haying last night.........there wasn't any farming on the island when I grew up. Not enough dirt and way to many hungry deer... but in my early teen yrs we moved on shore so I could go to high school and I workd on the neighbors farm....sheep farm...300+head.....I don't like sheeps...I don't like hayin...I don't like shoveling....I don't like farmin.....grain, hay and water before school...after school....any time you wanted to be somewhere else...but the hayin was probably the worst.....of course we put up all the hay for the sheeps.....the guy had four big old barns scattered around town that had to be full by fall....every year...always...thousands of square bales...did learn to drive and fix tractors though...and don't even get me going on hay balers.....turbo Saabs got nothing on knot tieing mechansims......that only fail when your bailin like crazy to get the hay in before the rain!!! All that in my tender, formative years too........oh.....there were no girls....big or small....just hay and irritating animals. machinery, sweat. horse flys and moskeets, blackflies in the summer....frozen hoses and very slow molasses in the winter......sheeps.....they do make nice sweaters.....I wonder who the first man was to realize you don't HAVE to kill them to get their wool.......wasn't me.......and then there was shearin time.......sheeps don't really like to be shorn....300 sheeps make alot of wool!!!! And of course if you got caught up you could always weed his HUGE veg garden.....or fix stuff...like putting new brakes on the old Case tractors, fixin the knot tiers, plowin snow etc. etc etc.....Ahhhh...th memories.......makes working on a Saab seem like a party.....not to baaaad at all really!!


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> Drop down to a 16" on the 361 and put the 20" on the shinny , then you'll be cutting !



I have a 20" for the Shinny and it does cut mighty fine with it, but it's none too easy on the back after an hour or two.



tbone75 said:


> They would just be sucking *Hair* :hmm3grin2orange:



Fixed it. If I only cut my hair as often as you I would have one loooong comb-over.



Mill_wannabe said:


> Looks like we're going to have an actual snowstorm! Good thing I didn't put the snowblowers away.



Dang! 57°F here now headed for 69°.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> News just said could have a nader watch later today :msp_thumbdn: Some bad ones out west already.Sounds like Branson got hit !



Branson? That's just a short drive north of here. My wife taught school there last year. I need to check the news.



tbone75 said:


> Marc does this look like the coil you need?



That is the one, indeed. Let me check and see if it was the plug or wires before we do any trading. I haven't found a Dolmar for you yet!



Sagetown said:


> I may as well stayed up last night. Winds bout blew the house down, then torrential rains beat the devil out of the house. Thank God the roof didn't leak. Finally, got a wink of sleep, and woke up bright eyed. Bummer.:frown:



Same here. Crazy winds. Kept me up so I watched a show about how Finland collaborated with the Nazis in WWII. Interesting stuff, but I would rather have slept. I didn't wake up entirely "bright eyed" unless you count bloodshot and droopy.


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> Saab Tech just getting off the ship..........today's the day methinks.....got a bit more to do but I can see the light......way off......unless that's just another alien...no....wait..it's...it's...it's an Acadian dragging some kind of wierd looking off white and orange devise behind him....I thinks it's broke.......he looks like been crying....or maybe laughin..can't tell from this distance...
> 
> You guys talking about haying last night.........there wasn't any farming on the island when I grew up. Not enough dirt and way to many hungry deer... but in my early teen yrs we moved on shore so I could go to high school and I workd on the neighbors farm....sheep farm...300+head.....I don't like sheeps...I don't like hayin...I don't like shoveling....I don't like farmin.....grain, hay and water before school...after school....any time you wanted to be somewhere else...but the hayin was probably the worst.....of course we put up all the hay for the sheeps.....the guy had four big old barns scattered around town that had to be full by fall....every year...always...thousands of square bales...did learn to drive and fix tractors though...and don't even get me going on hay balers.....turbo Saabs got nothing on knot tieing mechansims......that only fail when your bailin like crazy to get the hay in before the rain!!! All that in my tender, formative years too........oh.....there were no girls....big or small....just hay and irritating animals. machinery, sweat. horse flys and moskeets, blackflies in the summer....frozen hoses and very slow molasses in the winter......sheeps.....they do make nice sweaters.....I wonder who the first man was to realize you don't HAVE to kill them to get their wool.......wasn't me.......and then there was shearin time.......sheeps don't really like to be shorn....300 sheeps make alot of wool!!!! And of course if you got caught up you could always weed his HUGE veg garden.....or fix stuff...like putting new brakes on the old Case tractors, fixin the knot tiers, plowin snow etc. etc etc.....Ahhhh...th memories.......makes working on a Saab seem like a party.....not to baaaad at all really!!



Sounds like you're feeling MUCH better! Glad to hear it. Some of the medication must be working, 'cause nobody I know is EVER that excited about working on a car.


----------



## tbone75

Robin you forgot to mention how nice them sheep smell! :bad_smelly: Only thing worse is pigs! They are just nasty! But very tastey!!


----------



## tbone75

I did try a lamb chop once! YUK !! Never again!


----------



## Cantdog

diggers_dad said:


> Sounds like you're feeling MUCH better! Glad to hear it. Some of the medication must be working, 'cause nobody I know is EVER that excited about working on a car.



Yes, thank you..I am much better.....and I am excited, mainly because, if I have done it correctly...the Saab should be hitting the pavemant this afternoon!! It's been a long overhaul and with being sick with that cold and then my back going out, it has been extended even further.........beautiful day here...14 degrees and sunny...BUT....supposed to start snowing before dawn tomorrow and snow all day...4-8 inches they say, as of now....more south...hope there is some left for Dan and Jerry!!!!LOLOL!! ( I expect there will be!!)


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes, thank you..I am much better.....and I am excited, mainly because, if I have done it correctly...the Saab should be hitting the pavemant this afternoon!! It's been a long overhaul and with being sick with that cold and then my back going out, it has been extended even further.........beautiful day here...14 degrees and sunny...BUT....supposed to start snowing before dawn tomorrow and snow all day...4-8 inches they say, as of now....more south...hope there is some left for Dan and Jerry!!!!LOLOL!! ( I expect there will be!!)



You guys keep that chit up there! I will take the rain!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You guys keep that chit up there! I will take the rain!



I dunno John...according to the morning news it looks like you are having some pretty rugged weather down there today!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I dunno John...according to the morning news it looks like you are having some pretty rugged weather down there today!!!



Its not good LOL Some nasty storms right now.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin you forgot to mention how nice them sheep smell! :bad_smelly: Only thing worse is pigs! They are just nasty! But very tastey!!




Yep sheeps can be kinda ripe...especially on a damp, drizzely. foggy day....worse than a barn full of Stihls even...


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Its not good LOL Some nasty storms right now.



Yeah that's what I'm seeing...clear up to Deluth...lots of wind....'naders and snow further up....all headed this way..but it'll be pretty much blown out by the time it gets here...just snow....hang on to you hat John!!!!!


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> I did try a lamb chop once! YUK !! Never again!



After my heart attack Lamb and Pinto Beans became my main source of food. That ole ticker was only at 17% functionability. They gave me 6 months at the most back in 2000. The oils in lamb are very beneficial to you, as are the nutrients in the beans.
Granted, I gotta keep the barn clean, change the bedding in the four stables regularly to avoid odors. I bathe my sheep, trim their hooves, and shear them regularly. I keep only enough sheep to sustain me. Usually have one to two lambs in the freezer. I think it's all in how they are processed and cooked that enhances the flavor.


----------



## Cantdog

Sagetown said:


> After my heart attack Lamb and Pinto Beans became my main source of food. That ole ticker was only at 17% functionability. They gave me 6 months at the most back in 2000. The oils in lamb are very beneficial to you, as are the nutrients in the beans.
> Granted, I gotta keep the barn clean, change the bedding in the four stables regularly to avoid odors. I bathe my sheep, trim their hooves, and shear them regularly. I keep only enough sheep to sustain me. Usually have one to two lambs in the freezer. I think it's all in how they are processed and cooked that enhances the flavor.



Sounds like your sheep live a pretty darn good life and in return they keep you alive...glad you were able to find something that worked out that good for you...


----------



## dancan

A veteran Acadian Suub mechanic would be holdin' a Keith's in one hand after he bought another car to drive .



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

John , remember to click your heels together ................ There's no place like home .............Repeat .


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> Its not good LOL Some nasty storms right now.



Storm Shelter Repped.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> A veteran Acadian Suub mechanic would be holdin' a Keith's in one hand after he bought another car to drive .
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL!!!By the look of the weather maps he had better stock up on Keith's and he also shoulda bought the 4wd model!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Absolutely a beautiful day here today, been out and about for a while now and its just like spring, must be a big storm coming. We always geat a nice sunny warm day before a storm....LOL
Got to go get some parts cleaned up , then off to the PO.


----------



## roncoinc

Holy chit !! they sayin 6 to 10 inches ! 
now i gotta put the plow back on 

anybody have a hi top air filter cover for a 371/372 ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Holy chit !! they sayin 6 to 10 inches !
> now i gotta put the plow back on
> 
> anybody have a hi top air filter cover for a 371/372 ??



Better get the gennies out and fuelled,..I can see trees heavily loaded with snow falling over in the future.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Yep.....The way it looks I'm gonna suspend the Saab work today and get outside stuff taken care of like go get a truckload of hay for Hoss.....cut up a tractor bucket of cookstove wood and get that in the cellar before it's buried etc. etc.. After the snow quits tomorrow Fri is supposed to be good but then Sat they're calling for heavy rain and high winds.......weatherwize it looks like it may be an active March!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep.....The way it looks I'm gonna suspend the Saab work today and get outside stuff taken care of like go get a truckload of hay for Hoss.....cut up a tractor bucket of cookstove wood and get that in the cellar before it's buried etc. etc.. After the snow quits tomorrow Fri is supposed to be good but then Sat they're calling for heavy rain and high winds.......weatherwize it looks like it may be an active March!!!!



Best to stock up with supplies and provisions before the storm and just wait it out. I always knew that but got caught once back with hurricane Juan, was readied for a two day storm but when it hit we were without power for 5 days here, many went for 15-20 or more days without power. I was one of the more fortunate ones cause of my self sufficient upbringing I had food, water, firewood, propane and the truck and car gas tanks filled plus 15 gallons of gas for the other stuff around me. I did not have a generator at home that storm, I remied that, now a Honda genny resides at home at all times....


----------



## tbone75

If all this rain had been snow I wouldn't have got out till spring! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Had a tornado get close to me once!Only took the siding off the end of the house. Took a lot of my trees!The largest tree on my place was a Pin Oak out front of the house.It took it and trimmed the top out of a big Walnut right at the top of my driveway.Looked like I had it topped out.Never found them limbs?Some were a foot across!


----------



## tbone75

I did get me about a 3 hr. nap in finally! Looks like the rain has cleared out for the moment?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Had a tornado get close to me once!Only took the siding off the end of the house. Took a lot of my trees!The largest tree on my place was a Pin Oak out front of the house.It took it and trimmed the top out of a big Walnut right at the top of my driveway.Looked like I had it topped out.Never found them limbs?Some were a foot across!



Tornados must be absolutely crazy, the hurricane we had was the worst in my time. I was working topping out a big pine a few weeks after Hurricane Juan and there were big oak limbs stuck up there among the pine limbs, the closest oak trees are more than mile away.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tornados must be absolutely crazy, the hurricane we had was the worst in my time. I was working topping out a big pine a few weeks after Hurricane Juan and there were big oak limbs stuck up there among the pine limbs, the closest oak trees are more than mile away.



They are very nasty! I was in my basement waiting for the house to fly away! It was so loud you could yell at someone right beside you but they couldn't hear you!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They are very nasty! I was in my basement waiting for the house to fly away! It was so loud you could yell at someone right beside you but they couldn't hear you!



Absolutely nasty!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Sagetown said:


> That ole ticker was only at 17% functionability. They gave me 6 months at the most back in 2000. The oils in lamb are very beneficial to you, as are the nutrients in the beans...



so sage, glad to hear you're beating it. what is your ticker functionality at now? did the diet boost your output? jerry


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> They are very nasty! I was in my basement waiting for the house to fly away! It was so loud you could yell at someone right beside you but they couldn't hear you!



Was this today??? or an earlier time?? Never been near one..love to see one..from a distance LOL!! Worst thing, other than hurricanes, I was ever in was a dust storm in AZ yrs ago...


----------



## Jon1212

Good Day Fellas, Left Nad Peg Leg checkin' in.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX




----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I did get me about a 3 hr. nap in finally! Looks like the rain has cleared out for the moment?



I have months where I live on those naps. I learned to be able to sleep just about anywhere when I was in the military. I can still sleep just about anywhere, just not that long or as comfortably now.



pioneerguy600 said:


> Tornados must be absolutely crazy, the hurricane we had was the worst in my time. I was working topping out a big pine a few weeks after Hurricane Juan and there were big oak limbs stuck up there among the pine limbs, the closest oak trees are more than mile away.



Wow. Never been through anything like that. I see Branson got hit a little last night. My wife has been to some of the places where the damage was. We just had a lot of high wind; glad it didn't come down this way.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Was this today??? or an earlier time?? Never been near one..love to see one..from a distance LOL!! Worst thing, other than hurricanes, I was ever in was a dust storm in AZ yrs ago...



No it was about 11 or 12 years ago. I have seen 2 and don't ever want to see another one! LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I have months where I live on those naps. I learned to be able to sleep just about anywhere when I was in the military. I can still sleep just about anywhere, just not that long or as comfortably now.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Never been through anything like that. I see Branson got hit a little last night. My wife has been to some of the places where the damage was. We just had a lot of high wind; glad it didn't come down this way.



I never could sleep like that.I got to be able to get comfy.LOL Just got up from another 2 hr. nap LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


>



That don't look real good for driving? LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> Good Day Fellas, Left Nad Peg Leg checkin' in.



Just to let you know, I checked to see if I still had a return address on that box that showed up from you a while back. I still have it and I'm not afraid to use it if any Mini-Macs show up down here. 

After all the trouble of tearing it down, I can't imagine re-assembly will be any easier. The only advantage I'll have is it will be Digger's little hands doing the work while I get frustrated and impatient.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!!By the look of the weather maps he had better stock up on Keith's and he also shoulda bought the 4wd model!!



Got the 4wd and a fresh 6 pack LOL That 6 pack will last me a year more than likely :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> That don't look real good for driving? LOL



It wasnt bad really... At least there. 35mph with the jake-brake screaming. 
20 miles before this were snow drifts as high as the truck.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Just to let you know, I checked to see if I still had a return address on that box that showed up from you a while back. I still have it and I'm not afraid to use it if any Mini-Macs show up down here.
> 
> After all the trouble of tearing it down, I can't imagine re-assembly will be any easier. The only advantage I'll have is it will be Digger's little hands doing the work while I get frustrated and impatient.



You hang on to that address! We may need to use it? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> Just to let you know, I checked to see if I still had a return address on that box that showed up from you a while back. I still have it and I'm not afraid to use it if any Mini-Macs show up down here.
> 
> After all the trouble of tearing it down, I can't imagine re-assembly will be any easier. The only advantage I'll have is it will be *Digger's little hands doing the work *while I get frustrated and impatient.



Ya' know CPS might take issue with that kind of abuse..........LOL!!!

I didn't need to save the box you shipped those bars in because your address is saved in my UPS computer..........WHA-BAM!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I never could sleep like that.I got to be able to get comfy.LOL Just got up from another 2 hr. nap LOL



Yes, it's surprising how important "comfy" is after about 2 hours. I used to hear people say "I slept wrong last night." I didn't understand how you could "sleep wrong." How can you mess up sleep? Lay down, go to sleep, wake up, all is good!?!? 

*Now *I know what they meant. Sometimes I get up and feel like someone hit me with a baseball bat in the back!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> It wasnt bad really... At least there. 35mph with the jake-brake screaming.
> 20 miles before this were snow drifts as high as the truck.



Screw that! I will stay right here! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> You hang on to that address! We may need to use it? :hmm3grin2orange:



You hush up! You don't need to get involved in this unless you are lookin' to get some of the Yellow Evil delivered to you too.


----------



## roncoinc

Guy showed up and picked up his old poulan.
carb rebuild and three chains sharpened.
gave me a $5 tip too  made $30 on that job !!
then went and bought 10 gals diesel to heat the shop. $42 !!

now to put the plow back on the truck 

Put fuel in the shop heater and play with saws


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Yes, it's surprising how important "comfy" is after about 2 hours. I used to hear people say "I slept wrong last night." I didn't understand how you could "sleep wrong." How can you mess up sleep? Lay down, go to sleep, wake up, all is good!?!?
> 
> *Now *I know what they meant. Sometimes I get up and feel like someone hit me with a baseball bat in the back!



I have been waking up like that for almost 2 years now. LOL You get used to it.Just the way it is? You just know its going to take one or two hours before you do anything. It does suck! But??


----------



## diggers_dad

I'm anxious to see how Robin is making out with the car. I have to hand it to him, he's got more patience, skill and confidence than I'll have in a hundred years. Sick as a dog on top of all that and a storm coming. I would have called a tow truck and put the wife in my old Silverado. I'm not a patient man, and before anyone else chimes in I'll also admit I ain't all that smart either. Just darn handsome and occasionally clever.


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> I'm anxious to see how Robin is making out with the car. I have to hand it to him, he's got more patience, skill and confidence than I'll have in a hundred years. Sick as a dog on top of all that and a storm coming. I would have called a tow truck and put the wife in my old Silverado. I'm not a patient man, and before anyone else chimes in I'll also admit I ain't all that smart either. *Just darn handsome and occasionally clever*.



Allegedly.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Guy showed up and picked up his old poulan.
> carb rebuild and three chains sharpened.
> gave me a $5 tip too  made $30 on that job !!
> then went and bought 10 gals diesel to heat the shop. $42 !!
> 
> now to put the plow back on the truck
> 
> Put fuel in the shop heater and play with saws



Sounds like you lost money on that deal some how? LOL Good luck with the snow!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> You hush up! You don't need to get involved in this unless you are lookin' to get some of the Yellow Evil delivered to you too.



I do have one of them little yellow things here? :biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I do have one of them little yellow things here? :biggrin:



ONE ??
i think i got enuf for everyone !!


----------



## roncoinc

Plow is on truck.
1/2 tank of gas.
both jenny's have full tanks.
three days worth wood inside.
shop heating up.
no creamsickles inside shop stinking it up.
80 deg inside house.
did i forget anything ??
and plenty of new toys to play with in shop .
life is good


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> Plow is on truck.
> 1/2 tank of gas.
> both jenny's have full tanks.
> three days worth wood inside.
> shop heating up.
> no creamsickles inside shop stinking it up.
> 80 deg inside house.
> did i forget anything ??
> and plenty of new toys to play with in shop .
> life is good



go to PO before the storm. ha


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> Plow is on truck.
> 1/2 tank of gas.
> both jenny's have full tanks.
> three days worth wood inside.
> shop heating up.
> no creamsickles inside shop stinking it up.
> 80 deg inside house.
> did i forget anything ??
> and plenty of new toys to play with in shop .
> life is good



That sounds ideal, and I hope you realize that I'm a wee bit jealous..........a bunch of useless rep sent to you...........LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> go to PO before the storm. ha



I had company first thing this mornin,then that guy showed up to pick up his saw,then i had to go the wrong way to the store and fuel stop and hurried back to get the plow on the truck.
but i have a package sitting here ready to go out


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> I had company first thing this mornin,then that guy showed up to pick up his saw,then i had to go the wrong way to the store and fuel stop and hurried back to get the plow on the truck.
> but i have a package sitting here ready to go out



no sweat GI. just yankin yer chain.


----------



## sefh3

Ron, 
I found a new job for you. Someone posted this in the outside world (another thread) and you were the first one to come to mind that would love to work here

Job Posting - CNC Machine Operator

You making cranks and pistons all day long. Life would be good for sure!!!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Plow is on truck.
> 1/2 tank of gas.
> both jenny's have full tanks.
> three days worth wood inside.
> shop heating up.
> no creamsickles inside shop stinking it up.
> 80 deg inside house.
> did i forget anything ??
> and plenty of new toys to play with in shop .
> life is good



what you guys are expecting some snow..... what's that???

The plow's been on my truck and hasn't moved since I put it on.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron,
> I found a new job for you. Someone posted this in the outside world (another thread) and you were the first one to come to mind that would love to work here
> 
> Job Posting - CNC Machine Operator
> 
> You making cranks and pistons all day long. Life would be good for sure!!!



I saw that post in the main forum :msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

Time to wake up John.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time to wake up John.



That woke me up Ron! Thanks ! I want all them saws


----------



## tbone75

Just got home from town.New tires on the truck! That hurt the wallet!! All the saws I could have bought with 800.00! :bang: At least I get 100.00 back with a mail in rebate. Plus I broke down and got a puter chair  There went another 100.00 :bang: Went to walley world to get fatter pants LOL The slug is growing LOL Then filled the truck up :bang: Spent a good grand today :bang: All the junk saws that would have bought! :bang: Plus I am broke till April LOL


----------



## dancan

If you'd have come up here and taken me up on the gracious "Leap Year Offer" you'd have saved 200.00$$ to go to WallyWorld to buy yourself a lot more stretchy pants . 




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

How do you id a 262 xp without a tag on it ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> How do you id a 262 xp without a tag on it ?



Ask it,...it has ears don`t it.....LOL


----------



## greendohn

dancan said:


> If you'd have come up here and taken me up on the gracious "Leap Year Offer" you'd have saved 200.00$$ to go to WallyWorld to buy yourself a lot more stretchy pants .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



STRETCHY PANTS 

:hmm3grin2orange:

that rite there's funny!!!


----------



## greendohn

big girls in stretchy pants 

sounds kinda' fun..



now i aint wantin' to start no trouble or any thing,,BUT,, how come my purty red chainsaw out runs them saws that are colored like a pop sickle ?? you know the ones,,kinda' orange an' white and don't sound good when they run,,

jest curious is all,,i'm kinda new here an' thought you folks could help explain it to me...thanks in advance..


----------



## pioneerguy600

greendohn said:


> big girls in stretchy pants
> 
> sounds kinda' fun..
> 
> 
> 
> now i aint wantin' to start no trouble or any thing,,BUT,, how come my purty red chainsaw out runs them saws that are colored like a pop sickle ?? you know the ones,,kinda' orange an' white and don't sound good when they run,,
> 
> jest curious is all,,i'm kinda new here an' thought you folks could help explain it to me...thanks in advance..



out runs and hides when the orange and whites come out....LOL


----------



## dancan

greendohn said:


> big girls in stretchy pants
> 
> sounds kinda' fun..
> 
> 
> 
> now i aint wantin' to start no trouble or any thing,,BUT,, how come my purty red chainsaw out runs them saws that are colored like a pop sickle ?? you know the ones,,kinda' orange an' white and don't sound good when they run,,
> 
> jest curious is all,,i'm kinda new here an' thought you folks could help explain it to me...thanks in advance..



You'll have to ask the bunch that's in self denial how to make yourself believe that because I have not found that to be the case .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If you'd have come up here and taken me up on the gracious "Leap Year Offer" you'd have saved 200.00$$ to go to WallyWorld to buy yourself a lot more stretchy pants .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Not what the fine print said!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not what the fine print said!



You read the exclusion clause?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Not what the fine print said!



Says the guy who types everything in *bold* print.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You read the exclusion clause?



Dan wrote it!! You bet I did !


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Says the guy who types everything in *bold* print.



I want to make sure you blind ole farts can read it


----------



## tbone75

No stretchey pants.Just TWO sizes bigger! :msp_confused:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> No stretchey pants.Just TWO sizes bigger! :msp_confused:



Keep that up and we'll start callin' you a "Ton of fun"...........LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Keep that up and we'll start callin' you a "Ton of fun"...........LOL!!!



190 the last Dr. visit! Like I said the slug is growing!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> 190 the last Dr. visit! Like I said the slug is growing!



Maybe your wife should put a line of salt in front of the Fridge to keep the Slug out........LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Maybe your wife should put a line of salt in front of the Fridge to keep the Slug out........LOL!!!



I bet you have put salt on a slug before haven't you? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jimdad07

Howdy guys, been missing some time on here again, been pretty busy. I got 17 hours today, the on call phone started ringing at 3:00am, two huge steam boilers down at a hospital and it has been hit the ground running since. Installed another furnace two hours away from here and just finally got home. About time for bed. On another note, I finally got a new chain on the MS260 I rebuilt awhile back and ran it pretty good yesterday, I like it. Pretty light and a good cutter. I think I will keep it, was thinking of selling it, but you guys know how it is. BTW, I would give the big tow off of my right foot for even half of Ron's saws, great looking group Ron:msp_smile:.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Going back across the mountain we went across this morning... Only now its blowing snow like a mad man!!






Had to chain up. So its 15mph for half the trip!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> How do you id a 262 xp without a tag on it ?



If it's a 262 xp what to id ??
you already know what it is !!


----------



## roncoinc

greendohn said:


> big girls in stretchy pants
> 
> sounds kinda' fun..
> 
> 
> 
> now i aint wantin' to start no trouble or any thing,,BUT,, how come my purty red chainsaw out runs them saws that are colored like a pop sickle ?? you know the ones,,kinda' orange an' white and don't sound good when they run,,
> 
> jest curious is all,,i'm kinda new here an' thought you folks could help explain it to me...thanks in advance..



You meen the pink and white ones the wimmin use ??
the ones that run for three weeks then leak bar oil all over the place for the next week ??


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Howdy guys, been missing some time on here again, been pretty busy. I got 17 hours today, the on call phone started ringing at 3:00am, two huge steam boilers down at a hospital and it has been hit the ground running since. Installed another furnace two hours away from here and just finally got home. About time for bed. On another note, I finally got a new chain on the MS260 I rebuilt awhile back and ran it pretty good yesterday, I like it. Pretty light and a good cutter. I think I will keep it, was thinking of selling it, but you guys know how it is. BTW, I would give the big tow off of my right foot for even half of Ron's saws, great looking group Ron:msp_smile:.



LOL !! that pic aint nuthin man..
them shelves run three high and on the floor on all four sides of the 40 ft long shop,all filled with saws like that.
then more just sitting on the floor where i trip over them.
and more in the other storage shed,and some outside on covered pallets.
the parts saws are under the shop,8 feet wide,3 feet deep,20 feet long..
i have NO idea how many runners i have,and no idea how many good projects,..
if you have been paying attention i have picked up over 50 saws in the last two weeks.. 
and the ONE stihl is GONE already !!! 
well,except for 1/2 dozen parts saws


----------



## roncoinc

Husky large mount drying over woodstove after paint..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> LOL !! that pic aint nuthin man..
> them shelves run three high and on the floor on all four sides of the 40 ft long shop,all filled with saws like that.
> then more just sitting on the floor where i trip over them.
> and more in the other storage shed,and some outside on covered pallets.
> the parts saws are under the shop,8 feet wide,3 feet deep,20 feet long..
> i have NO idea how many runners i have,and no idea how many good projects,..
> if you have been paying attention i have picked up over 50 saws in the last two weeks..
> and the ONE stihl is GONE already !!!
> well,except for 1/2 dozen parts saws




Ill come with the semi trailer


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> How do you id a 262 xp without a tag on it ?



It'll have a 48MM bore.....rather high top air filter.....three shoe clutch...a 120 or 87 Walbro carb.....or it might look like this..(see pics)

If it does look like this then it could be a 261 or 262XP...they are identical except the 261 has a dished piston and the 262XP has a regular flat top piston.....the 262XP has a 3 shoe clutch, the 261 has a 2 shoe clutch. Also the muffler is much more restrictive on the 261 and may also have a tiny second port in the center of the muffler.


----------



## roncoinc

view from one of the cams outside at 9:30 tonite.
96 infared led's on this cam.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> view from one of the cams outside at 9:30 tonite.
> 96 infared led's on this cam.



Is that snow streaking on that pict?


----------



## roncoinc

Danarm made in UK that was given to me this week.






looks like a John saw !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> view from one of the cams outside at 9:30 tonite.
> 96 infared led's on this cam.



Those cams hard wired or wireless????...How are they powered? Just been thinking alot about this stuff lately.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Just got in from the shop. 
Been trying to get the rings out of my 3-25 piston, frozen in there pretty good. 
Got two out, but the top ring was really giving me a hard time, soaked over night, and soaked again all day this time in some gas. 
Finally took a torch to it, and heated the whole piston up...came right out!

Ron, Wish we had some snow falling down here....its a balmy 60 degrees. Did i mention i was in the shop with the door open, and a t-shirt on?


----------



## roncoinc

BBQ black 372xp muffler installed..
surprised nobody has a hi top air filter cover for my other one 






and i fired it off tonite !! 
cant wait to fill the tank and put the bar on and a new stihl FC chain i have on it and tune it and try it in some wood !! 
yeh,stihl chain,i'll wear my pink panties when i run it 
a few small parts and i will go on to the next 372xp..
the third 372xp just needs to much to mess with,,until i find a donor,maybe..it does run tho,i seen it..
then the 278,then the 262..then,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i forgot


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is that snow streaking on that pict?



Yup,,expect to see the same tomorrow !!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> 190 the last Dr. visit! Like I said the slug is growing!





roncoinc said:


> BBQ black 372xp muffler installed..
> surprised nobody has a hi top air filter cover for my other one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i fired it off tonite !!
> cant wait to fill the tank and put the bar on and a new stihl FC chain i have on it and tune it and try it in some wood !!
> yeh,stihl chain,i'll wear my pink panties when i run it
> a few small parts and i will go on to the next 372xp..
> the third 372xp just needs to much to mess with,,until i find a donor,maybe..it does run tho,i seen it..
> then the 278,then the 262..then,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i forgot



I saw you rubbing it in out in the general forum. That's just mean! I will admit it was a good haul, though. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Danarm made in UK that was given to me this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a John saw !!



That one was made in Trail BC by Frontier, a subsidiary of Power Machinery.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Those cams hard wired or wireless????...How are they powered? Just been thinking alot about this stuff lately.....



Wired,i tried the wireless,suck.
even with the wireless you have to hard wire the power..
i know a lot about this stuff.
heres three out of four cams on a 24in monitor.
two cams are pan and tilt.







the cam on uper left has a 6mm lense,upper right a 12 mm lense,
lower left a 8mm lense.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Just got in from the shop.
> Been trying to get the rings out of my 3-25 piston, frozen in there pretty good.
> Got two out, but the top ring was really giving me a hard time, soaked over night, and soaked again all day this time in some gas.
> Finally took a torch to it, and heated the whole piston up...came right out!
> 
> Ron, Wish we had some snow falling down here....its a balmy 60 degrees. Did i mention i was in the shop with the door open, and a t-shirt on?



your MEEn !! :msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That one was made in Trail BC by Frontier, a subsidiary of Power Machinery.



UK,canada,same thing..
at least the tag is still there saying UK if that meant anything to anybody.
still a junker to me.
would be neat to get it running tho just for the heck of it.
then i could put "danarm" in my sig


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Wired,i tried the wireless,suck.
> even with the wireless you have to hard wire the power..
> i know a lot about this stuff.
> heres three out of four cams on a 24in monitor.
> two cams are pan and tilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cam on uper left has a 6mm lense,upper right a 12 mm lense,
> lower left a 8mm lense.



Ron, thats a good looking system.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Just got in from the shop.
> Been trying to get the rings out of my 3-25 piston, frozen in there pretty good.
> Got two out, but the top ring was really giving me a hard time, soaked over night, and soaked again all day this time in some gas.
> Finally took a torch to it, and heated the whole piston up...came right out!
> 
> Ron, Wish we had some snow falling down here....its a balmy 60 degrees. Did i mention i was in the shop with the door open, and a t-shirt on?



I got a 3-25 with comp so low it wont start 
are rings available ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I got a 3-25 with comp so low it wont start
> are rings available ??



I dont know why im telling you this but theres a set on Feebay....I cant justify 20 bucks for em right now...but its the only thing i need for it. I should probably bite the bullet and get em.


----------



## Cantdog

Nice set up ron...I suspected the wireless wouldn't work that great...and if you have to wire for power then there's no need for wireless anyway...seems to me


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I got a 3-25 with comp so low it wont start
> are rings available ??



you dont have a bar thatll fit a 3-25 do ya?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I dont know why im telling you this but theres a set on Feebay....I cant justify 20 bucks for em right now...but its the only thing i need for it. I should probably bite the bullet and get em.



For $20 delivered do it !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> For $20 delivered do it !!



ok ok, you twisted my arm! 

OL walked in right when i clicked buy now, and gave me a look, "your buying MORE chainsaw crap?"
Yes dear!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Nice set up ron...I suspected the wireless wouldn't work that great...and if you have to wire for power then there's no need for wireless anyway...seems to me



with the popularity of security cams now the price of "siamese" wire is dirt cheap.
that will carry the power and the vidio in one wire with proper fittings on both end for cheap.

the big thing is the DVR to control the cams..wether you want to record or not you need one to switch from one view to another.
they will record on motion detection or constant record.
depending on what you want a four cam setup from $300 to $500..


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> ok ok, you twisted my arm!
> 
> OL walked in right when i clicked buy now, and gave me a look, "your buying MORE chainsaw crap?"
> Yes dear!



Good man !!
hey,your bigger than her anyway so NO argument !!


----------



## farrell

evening guys! whats new? got my big dawgs and decals in today! the 372 looks much more better with these items on it!


----------



## roncoinc

Bunch of wussy stihl owners quit already for the night.
Dan almost ready to be up already 
time for me to go down i guess,hope i sleep "right"


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Bunch of wussy stihl owners quit already for the night.
> Dan almost ready to be up already
> time for me to go down i guess,hope i sleep "right"



Nothing Stihl going on here tonight.....LOL


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Bunch of wussy stihl owners quit already for the night.
> Dan almost ready to be up already
> time for me to go down i guess,hope i sleep "right"



sometimes i hate second shift! i miss all the fun! nite then ron! dream bout our favorite saws! you know the all orange ones!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> evening guys! whats new? got my big dawgs and decals in today! the 372 looks much more better with these items on it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> sometimes i hate second shift! i miss all the fun! nite then ron! dream bout our favorite saws! you know the all orange ones!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


>



what?


----------



## PB

farrell said:


> what?



Where are you in NW PA? I grew up just outside of Erie.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> what?



Orange saws....


----------



## tbone75

Passed out for a while.Now I am back up for ??? :bang:


----------



## farrell

PB said:


> Where are you in NW PA? I grew up just outside of Erie.



bout thirty miles south of erie


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Orange saws....



sorry jerry! forgot you like the ones that are only half orange


----------



## tbone75

Ron is having fun getting them saws fixed up! LOL Looking good to!


----------



## PB

farrell said:


> bout thirty miles south of erie



Around the Meadville/Seagertown area, eh? I worked at the TSC down in Meadville a few times to help out during their busy season. I normally worked at the one up in Erie.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> sorry jerry! forgot you like the ones that are only half orange



LOL....


----------



## farrell

PB said:


> Around the Meadville/Seagertown area, eh? I worked at the TSC down in Meadville a few times to help out during their busy season. I normally worked at the one up in Erie.



yep


----------



## PB

farrell said:


> sorry jerry! forgot you like the ones that are only half orange



And ain't worth half a ####.


----------



## PB

farrell said:


> yep



There is supposed to be a Jonsered dealer in Saegertown but I have never been able to find it. I usually make the trip down to Hazlett's in Townville instead.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL....



jerry you should be proud of me i have that stihl brushcutter! its all orange tho!


----------



## tbone75

No saw work for me today.Just to messed up on sleeping :bang:


----------



## farrell

PB said:


> There is supposed to be a Jonsered dealer in Saegertown but I have never been able to find it. I usually make the trip down to Hazlett's in Townville instead.



its actually in littles corners west of saegertown. proffesional auto is the dealer with meadville address


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> No saw work for me today.Just to messed up on sleeping :bang:



what? john that wont do! i look at it like this....i will sleep when i am dead!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> what? john that wont do! i look at it like this....i will sleep when i am dead!



Yep just plain sucks LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yep just plain sucks LOL



yes sir does!


----------



## tbone75

I should have had the 359 and 365 done by now! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I should have had the 359 and 365 done by now! LOL



i know how that is! i havent had time to port the 372 yet:msp_mad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite all, its getting late here.


----------



## tbone75

My new puter chair don't make them funny noises! Got to tell Jeff it wasen't me!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nite all, its getting late here.



Nite Jerry its 1:15 up there! LOL


----------



## farrell

nite jerry


----------



## farrell

john, you fire up the 359 yet? or was that what you didnt get done today?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john, you fire up the 359 yet? or was that what you didnt get done today?



That is what I didn't get done today LOL


----------



## farrell

the 359 must be gettin antsy? and you too!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> the 359 must be gettin antsy? and you too!



Yes we are! LOL Its a nice saw that will have a J-Red top end LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Nite Jerry its 1:15 up there! LOL



Its 9:57 here! Crazy how that works!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Its 9:57 here! Crazy how that works!



Your way out West! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Your way out West! LOL



 

Time for bed! Gotta unload more #### off the truck!


----------



## tbone75

Time to try for some sleep? This is getting old :bang:


----------



## Stephanie22

80 octane with 50:1 mix and a little diesel mixed in with it. Gives er more bottom end grunt.


----------



## Cantdog

Oh My.......Ok Where wus I??


'Cmon You ZZZZZZLackers...Up an at 'em....Just 'cause there's snow on the way don't meen ya git to sleep in!!! Saab runs today "Or it's Breakfast in Hell Boys"...........oops it didn't end well for Mr Gray did it??......I meen, I believe I can complete the project today......maybe....if everything goes ok.....LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Suub duty for you !
At least you're ambitious , unlike some of them ZZZSlackerzz that look for every excuse in the book LOL .



roncoinc said:


> If it's a 262 xp what to id ??
> you already know what it is !!



I have never seen a 262 , a friend of mine picked up a small husky that is in good shape with xp on the top , small , light , a ton of compression , metal brake flag and a 1 piece top , it looked smaller than my 266 from what I remember and the front handle felt smaller .
Thanks for the pics Robin , it's not a 262 , were 254's high in compression ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Suub duty for you !
> At least you're ambitious , unlike some of them ZZZSlackerzz that look for every excuse in the book LOL .
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen a 262 , a friend of mine picked up a small husky that is in good shape with xp on the top , small , light , a ton of compression , metal brake flag and a 1 piece top , it looked smaller than my 266 from what I remember and the front handle felt smaller .
> Thanks for the pics Robin , it's not a 262 , were 254's high in compression ?



Yep,..the 154 and 254. but not shure about the metal flag handle on them, the 61 was common with the metal flag handle on them but close to the size of a 266.


----------



## dancan

In my 45 minute trip to work this morning I got cut off by 3 different women all driving VW's .............. I guess I must have been a ZZZSlacker on the road this morning .............Hmm , may be I should get some of what they were on and send it to some of you guys to get you moving LOL .


----------



## dancan

It had way more compression than my 266 , I thought it was seized at first .
I'm going to dig out the 266 to compare , the memory is fuzzy .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> In my 45 minute trip to work this morning I got cut off by 3 different women all driving VW's .............. I guess I must have been a ZZZSlacker on the road this morning .............Hmm , may be I should get some of what they were on and send it to some of you guys to get you moving LOL .



On their way to Timmies.


----------



## dancan

Stretchy pants could have been too tight .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It had way more compression than my 266 , I thought it was seized at first .
> I'm going to dig out the 266 to compare , the memory is fuzzy .



That 266 of mine feels like its stuck when I first try to start it, when new they seem to have real high compression but that`s not really the case, the starter assembly is really the culprit in that its just smaller in diameter than it could be so the leverage advantage is compromised . My 266 only has 165-167 cold comp but it feels like 200.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Stretchy pants could have been too tight .



Possibly or panties twisted....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Suub duty for you !
> At least you're ambitious , unlike some of them ZZZSlackerzz that look for every excuse in the book LOL .
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen a 262 , a friend of mine picked up a small husky that is in good shape with xp on the top , small , light , a ton of compression , metal brake flag and a 1 piece top , it looked smaller than my 266 from what I remember and the front handle felt smaller .
> Thanks for the pics Robin , it's not a 262 , were 254's high in compression ?



The 254 and 254XP, the 257, 262XP and the 261 were all built on the 254 case. I have not actually touched a 254XP but they were said to be very hot. They are the next frame/platform size down drom the 61,266,268,272 and the 625, 630,670 Jred. The 254 and 257 had a top cover all one piece...the 262XP and 261 had a 2 piece top with a pro type airfilter cover that you didn't need a scrench to clean the air filter. They were all orange too..no white or gray top covers......Ofcourse these being a small frame saw, the recoils are small as are the pulleys so you don't have as much advantage when pulling as with , say a 266, 268 etc. The 262XP in the pics I built..new piston, set the squish to a shy 0.020", ported it as far as metal would allow and it also had the early #87 Walbro which has the same size bore as a carb for a 272XP. When I selected the cyl, I used a late model cyl with the decomp..( because it was the best used one the guy had!!) but I am very glad I did as this saw requires it. I had some problems at first with the actual decomp valve leaking and replaced it but I was running and using the saw with the decomp plugged, while waiting for a new valve to arrive. A couple of times she kicked back on me and once I though for sure I had torn the recoil to bits by the sound of rending plastic...but it wasn't broken.....I cautioned the owner when I handed the saw over "To use the decomp...don't be a hero!" He stopped at the shop a week later and we were chatting about the saw, he says "Man you really do have to use that decomp don't you??!!" I believe the 254XP would be nearly as spunky if in good shape.

Just got thinking about the metal brake flag.....none of the 2XX saws had that as far as I know..the 2 small saws I know that had those were the 44 (not positive but don't think they came in XP) and the 154 and again not of the XP on those....but even the early 2XX saws had plastic flaggs....not sure if they can be swapped but will look when I get to the shop as I have both versions.. A pic would be most useful...


----------



## dancan

I looked at my 266 and it kinda looks the same but this one had a lot more compression , I'll have to get both side by side or get the cylinder # from it .


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Fellas.

Hope everyone is staying warm out there. as for me ive got my t-shirt on as it was 68 Degrees when i woke up at 5am.....this is ridiculous.


----------



## Cantdog

20 degrees and snowing here. Off to do Hoss then on to the shop and resume Saab duty...a few pics of where I'm at, as of this morning. Updated breather system sorted out and installed, base and head all on, intake and turbo all on, timing checked, motor mounts all hooked up, fuse box and battery box reinstalled, cam cover all cleaned, gasketed and ready to install.....getting close..VRRRRoooommmmm!!! (I hope........)


----------



## Sagetown

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning Fellas.
> 
> Hope everyone is staying warm out there. as for me ive got my t-shirt on as it was 68 Degrees when i woke up at 5am.....this is ridiculous.





Cantdog said:


> 20 degrees and snowing here. Off to do Hoss then on to the shop and resume Saab duty...a few pics of where I'm at, as of this morning. Updated breather system sorted out and installed, base and head all on, intake and turbo all on, timing checked, motor mounts all hooked up, fuse box and battery box reinstalled, cam cover all cleaned, gasketed and ready to install.....getting close..VRRRRoooommmmm!!! (I hope........)



Good Morning to Y'all. It's 40ish here, and y'all got Rep'd.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## AU_K2500

Forgive me for my ignorance. but WTH is this?






A oil pan drain?


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> The 254 and 254XP, the 257, 262XP and the 261 were all built on the 254 case. I have not actually touched a 254XP but they were said to be very hot. They are the next frame/platform size down drom the 61,266,268,272 and the 625, 630,670 Jred. The 254 and 257 had a top cover all one piece...the 262XP and 261 had a 2 piece top with a pro type airfilter cover that you didn't need a scrench to clean the air filter. They were all orange too..no white or gray top covers......Ofcourse these being a small frame saw, the recoils are small as are the pulleys so you don't have as much advantage when pulling as with , say a 266, 268 etc. The 262XP in the pics I built..new piston, set the squish to a shy 0.020", ported it as far as metal would allow and it also had the early #87 Walbro which has the same size bore as a carb for a 272XP. When I selected the cyl, I used a late model cyl with the decomp..( because it was the best used one the guy had!!) but I am very glad I did as this saw requires it. I had some problems at first with the actual decomp valve leaking and replaced it but I was running and using the saw with the decomp plugged, while waiting for a new valve to arrive. A couple of times she kicked back on me and once I though for sure I had torn the recoil to bits by the sound of rending plastic...but it wasn't broken.....*I cautioned the owner when I handed the saw over "To use the decomp...don't be a hero!" He stopped at the shop a week later and we were chatting about the saw, he says "Man you really do have to use that decomp don't you??!!" I believe the 254XP would be nearly as spunky if in good shape.*
> 
> Just got thinking about the metal brake flag.....none of the 2XX saws had that as far as I know..the 2 small saws I know that had those were the 44 (not positive but don't think they came in XP) and the 154 and again not of the XP on those....but even the early 2XX saws had plastic flaggs....not sure if they can be swapped but will look when I get to the shop as I have both versions.. A pic would be most useful...



Now that sounds like a sweet little saw. Almost makes me want to find one....almost...until I remember my 361.


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning Fellas.
> 
> Hope everyone is staying warm out there. as for me ive got my t-shirt on as it was 68 Degrees when i woke up at 5am.....this is ridiculous.



37°F here headed for 69°. Crazy March weather?!?!



Cantdog said:


> 20 degrees and snowing here. Off to do Hoss then on to the shop and resume Saab duty...a few pics of where I'm at, as of this morning. Updated breather system sorted out and installed, base and head all on, intake and turbo all on, timing checked, motor mounts all hooked up, fuse box and battery box reinstalled, cam cover all cleaned, gasketed and ready to install.....getting close..VRRRRoooommmmm!!! (I hope........)



You're awfully chipper this morning! Nice looking work on the Saab, I hope it all comes together for you today. You've certainly earned a spectacular finish with all the work you've invested.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Now that sounds like a sweet little saw. Almost makes me want to find one....almost...until I remember my 361.



Stay with the 361, you will get a lot more cutting done rather than talking up a saw that will end up with all the screws stripped from constant retightening.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> 20 degrees and snowing here. Off to do Hoss then on to the shop and resume Saab duty...a few pics of where I'm at, as of this morning. Updated breather system sorted out and installed, base and head all on, intake and turbo all on, timing checked, motor mounts all hooked up, fuse box and battery box reinstalled, cam cover all cleaned, gasketed and ready to install.....getting close..VRRRRoooommmmm!!! (I hope........)



Damn Robin! You might as well hang a Jonsered and Saab service sign outside your shop!!


----------



## Cantdog

That??? Why that's the warp drive flux core containment system...LOL!!!

Well you're not ignorant...you just would have had to been following along on this project. These motors are known to have had a major issue with sludge. This one worse than some because of the use it gets...starting up in cold weather and run short trips etc. This is technically called a "sludge accumulator" as it gives a place for carbon and crud to accumulate below the oil pump intake screen and also gives me a chance to monitor and clean the sump screen without unhooking the motor mounts, removing the exhaust header and cat and dropping the base to check on things. Just remove the 6 locnuts when changing the oil and instant peace of mind!! One part of the problem that creates this issue is the cat sits right in that space on the left side of the cover in this pic. (pic 020)

This is what it looks like inside (pic 021)


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Damn Robin! You might as well hang a Jonsered and Saab service sign outside your shop!!



I know....I been busy!!!.....but it feels that way somedays....atleast it's contained to one nationality of junk...just gotta be careful I don't end with Husky Cars and Saab Saws...no cross pollinating......


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stay with the 361, you will get a lot more cutting done rather than talking up a saw that will end up with all the screws stripped from constant retightening.



LOL! Almost fell out of my chair on that one!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> 20 degrees and snowing here. Off to do Hoss then on to the shop and resume Saab duty...a few pics of where I'm at, as of this morning. Updated breather system sorted out and installed, base and head all on, intake and turbo all on, timing checked, motor mounts all hooked up, fuse box and battery box reinstalled, cam cover all cleaned, gasketed and ready to install.....getting close..VRRRRoooommmmm!!! (I hope........)



I can see the problem with that engine all the way from over here;


























































who put a bike engine in there!!!!!!.....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Well, enough playing around this morning. I have a couple of hours before I have to go to work so I think I'll cut a little wood while it's still cool outside. You guys be nice to one another while I'm gone. If anyone sees the slug tell him I said "good morning" and hope he's moving around better today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> LOL! Almost fell out of my chair on that one!



I just happen to work on all the makes of saws out there, trying to maintain and extend the working lives of all makes and most models of saws for customers. I only joke about what I see and find while working on the saws. A lot of problems I find are owner/operator issues but not all....LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Well, enough playing around this morning. I have a couple of hours before I have to go to work so I think I'll cut a little wood while it's still cool outside. You guys be nice to one another while I'm gone. If anyone sees the slug tell him I said "good morning" and hope he's moving around better today.



The slug says good morning


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The slug says good morning



Morning slugger,...er de slugger,,,...or da slug er,...oh whatever!!


----------



## farrell

morning guys! started the work on the 372 jug this morning! but think i need to go get a couple carbide dremel bits the ones i have seem to be a lil dull:msp_sneaky: need to get some grinding stones too


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> morning guys! started the work on the 372 jug this morning! but think i need to go get a couple carbide dremel bits the ones i have seem to be a lil dull:msp_sneaky: need to get some grinding stones too



Just ordered me some new ones yesterday LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,i hope that suub good in snow !

Glad i put the plow on yestday.
i think it's about time to go out and use it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Robin,i hope that suub good in snow !
> 
> Glad i put the plow on yestday.
> i think it's about time to go out and use it



I am very happy we only got rain! That chit sucks! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Robin,i hope that suub good in snow !
> 
> Glad i put the plow on yestday.
> i think it's about time to go out and use it



Crap!!! I hope we don`t get that stuff here and ruin this winter....LOL
We have been really lucky this winter, had a few inches a couple of times but it was gone rather quickly, melts off within a day or two. Keep that stuff over in Maine or up in NB at least for the rest of this winter......LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Crap!!! I hope we don`t get that stuff here and ruin this winter....LOL
> We have been really lucky this winter, had a few inches a couple of times but it was gone rather quickly, melts off within a day or two. Keep that stuff over in Maine or up in NB at least for the rest of this winter......LOL



more south of me and a lot less north so NS prob wont get any and Robin a lot less than me.


----------



## roncoinc

When i was smarter i used to put a tarp over the truck.
pull it off and whole truck be clean,forgot to do that yestday so now truck is idling warming up to melt everything.


----------



## Cantdog

They are sayin 3-6"......we're at 3 now and snowin full tilt.....Saabs are in thier element in the snow...I meen they come from the land of snow and darkness..kinda gotta be!!.....but I won't be road testing today..should have it running no problem but will have to road test and get back under and check for leaks etc...ain't doing that today!!!! Methinks this is coming your way Jerry!!LOL!!! You know what they say...."In like a lion out like a Stihl"


----------



## roncoinc

Not good,not good at all...
plow truck died.
started up fine warmed up fine.
put it in gear and it died.
pedal to the floor and cranking a lot got it to go.
barely made it to the garage.
the place i dropped of a chainsaw yestday i fixed for no charge.
couldnt restart it at garage.
they will push it in as soon as they can.
it is next in line to go in.
helps when your nice to people.
they gave me a ride home and will deliver the truck when done even 
got six driveways to clean out,wont be much fun this afternoon,or when and IF it gets fixed..


----------



## diggers_dad

John, I hope you haven't sent that coil yet. I took the 295 out this morning and ran it like I stole it. I put two tanks through it as fast as I could and it never so much as had a hiccup. Nice 4 stroke tweak every now and then in the cut, A/V was good, and it's light and easy to maneuver. The 16" bar is a little bit much for it now, but it's still completely stock. The problem must have been the plug or a bad connection. 












Now all I have to do is tighten all the screws back down and run some timed cuts to get a base line for improvements. Poul-a-varna-red makes a decent little saw!


----------



## Cantdog

That sucks ron........things only fail when you use or want to use them!!! Good luck!!! My radar says it looks like you are about to get a break for a spell until the rest of the storm gets there from upper NY state.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Not good,not good at all...
> plow truck died.
> started up fine warmed up fine.
> put it in gear and it died.
> pedal to the floor and cranking a lot got it to go.
> barely made it to the garage.
> the place i dropped of a chainsaw yestday i fixed for no charge.
> couldnt restart it at garage.
> they will push it in as soon as they can.
> it is next in line to go in.
> helps when your nice to people.
> they gave me a ride home and will deliver the truck when done even
> got six driveways to clean out,wont be much fun this afternoon,or when and IF it gets fixed..




That sucks. I would jab you a little but that's too mean even for me. Bad times when the equipment you count on to make money doesn't work. Hope you get it running soon and that it's something cheap to fix.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Not good,not good at all...
> plow truck died.
> started up fine warmed up fine.
> put it in gear and it died.
> pedal to the floor and cranking a lot got it to go.
> barely made it to the garage.
> the place i dropped of a chainsaw yestday i fixed for no charge.
> couldnt restart it at garage.
> they will push it in as soon as they can.
> it is next in line to go in.
> helps when your nice to people.
> they gave me a ride home and will deliver the truck when done even
> got six driveways to clean out,wont be much fun this afternoon,or when and IF it gets fixed..



Ron that really sucks! Fuel line froze up maybe? Could be about anything? Hope its not much?


----------



## diggers_dad

Time for me to get ready for work. I'll try to check in from the office and see how things turn out for everyone.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John, I hope you haven't sent that coil yet. I took the 295 out this morning and ran it like I stole it. I put two tanks through it as fast as I could and it never so much as had a hiccup. Nice 4 stroke tweak every now and then in the cut, A/V was good, and it's light and easy to maneuver. The 16" bar is a little bit much for it now, but it's still completely stock. The problem must have been the plug or a bad connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all I have to do is tighten all the screws back down and run some timed cuts to get a base line for improvements. Poul-a-varna-red makes a decent little saw!



Good to hear! I got that coil if its ever needed?


----------



## Cantdog

Zat a old treefifty??..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> That sucks ron........things only fail when you use or want to use them!!! Good luck!!! My radar says it looks like you are about to get a break for a spell until the rest of the storm gets there from upper NY state.



Yup,breaks here now,wanted to get them done so i didnt have to do a foot plus all and once and people want to get out.
three of the drives belong to a friend that has a plow but he is in florida.
another a friend his wife gets home first and wanted me to open up so she could get in until he could get home to plow with his truck.
my mom said she was well supplied so no hurry there.
another i called and said i dont know when,they may be stuck in.
lady down the street will be working late and husband is on a trip..
maybe i will go work on a saw and kill time untill my truck shows up..whenever.
i know garage will treat me good but still another bill i cant afford.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Zat a old treefifty??..



350 TBI , could even be wet ??


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I'm thinking water in the fuel, but I think you said you got gas yesterday for it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas  
Got a few stories I didnt get the chance to tell yesterday. 
We deliverd this load yesterday into storage yesterday, since it was military we had to wait for clearence from the govt to unload. While waiting I started chatting with an older fella about random stuff, dont remember how the subject got started but we converced of big trees and logging. I showed him a picture of my saws and my contra. Turns out his brother owns one of the biggest saw shops in washington (Jerry Lappell) the name sounds familiar but I couldnt put my finger on it. He told me that his brother modded carbs for stihl to make them more efficient and made a handful of money for doing it. Stihl wanted him to move to germany to be a designer and everything. He also told me a couple of stories of the hot rod saws he builds, like the 2 090 motors he put on a go-cart with dual carbs on each one that would exceed 70mph. 

The fella I was talking to about talked my ear off. Seems alot of them in the PNW are that way? He told me stories of back when he was a bushwhacker, watched a few of his good friends get seriously hurt and decieded it wasnt for him, so he joined on with the moving company and been with them for 20 years. 
He asked me if I had a speacial lady in my life and he talked even more about women, marriage, devotion, and making her your best friend. 
That was probably the most interesting stranger I ever met. He seemed to take an intrest in me (not in a weird way) but I think I reminded him of himself in his younger years.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> 350 TBI , could even be wet ??



Them ole 3 fiddies are as dependable as a hammer, can`t say that for the support system though. I really like the old carb jobs like mine for dependability, dead simple and if the battery has enough juice to turn the engine over they will run. Only once in 33 years has it not started on first try, bad spot ,14 miles in the wood from nearest anything. We had been in for a 4 day fishing trip, came out to find the battery was dead, luckily I had a second battery that powered the lights in my truck camper, that was not on for this trip, but all I had to do was swap that battery with the dead one and the engine started first try.
Hope they can find and fix your truck quickly for you Ron.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas
> Got a few stories I didnt get the chance to tell yesterday.
> We deliverd this load yesterday into storage yesterday, since it was military we had to wait for clearence from the govt to unload. While waiting I started chatting with an older fella about random stuff, dont remember how the subject got started but we converced of big trees and logging. I showed him a picture of my saws and my contra. Turns out his brother owns one of the biggest saw shops in washington (Jerry Lappell) the name sounds familiar but I couldnt put my finger on it. He told me that his brother modded carbs for stihl to make them more efficient and made a handful of money for doing it. Stihl wanted him to move to germany to be a designer and everything. He also told me a couple of stories of the hot rod saws he builds, like the 2 090 motors he put on a go-cart with dual carbs on each one that would exceed 70mph.
> 
> The fella I was talking to about talked my ear off. Seems alot of them in the PNW are that way? He told me stories of back when he was a bushwhacker, watched a few of his good friends get seriously hurt and decieded it wasnt for him, so he joined on with the moving company and been with them for 20 years.
> He asked me if I had a speacial lady in my life and he talked even more about women, marriage, devotion, and making her your best friend.
> That was probably the most interesting stranger I ever met. He seemed to take an intrest in me (not in a weird way) but I think I reminded him of himself in his younger years.




That`s great ,Jacob. Getting out there and talking with people from all walks of life is a great way to expand your mind and create new and interesting ways of thinking about things. Never hurts to find new contacts for future opportunities.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s great ,Jacob. Getting out there and talking with people from all walks of life is a great way to expand your mind and create new and interesting ways of thinking about things. Never hurts to find new contacts for future opportunities.



I have to agree jerry. I think thats the best thing about this job. Meeting new people and discovering new places and a diffrent walk of life. 
It sure would be grand to be a desinger for stihl... Id put husky out of buisness!


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I have to agree jerry. I think thats the best thing about this job. Meeting new people and discovering new places and a diffrent walk of life.
> It sure would be grand to be a desinger for stihl... Id put husky out of buisness!



A free pais of suspenders with every saw ! LOL !

Truck is here fixed !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> A free pais of suspenders with every saw ! LOL !
> 
> Truck is here fixed !!



Who woulda ever thought you were so smart??? 

What was wrong with the treefifty?


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas
> Got a few stories I didnt get the chance to tell yesterday.
> We deliverd this load yesterday into storage yesterday, since it was military we had to wait for clearence from the govt to unload. While waiting I started chatting with an older fella about random stuff, dont remember how the subject got started but we converced of big trees and logging. I showed him a picture of my saws and my contra. Turns out his brother owns one of the biggest saw shops in washington (Jerry Lappell) the name sounds familiar but I couldnt put my finger on it. He told me that his brother modded carbs for stihl to make them more efficient and made a handful of money for doing it. Stihl wanted him to move to germany to be a designer and everything. He also told me a couple of stories of the hot rod saws he builds, like the 2 090 motors he put on a go-cart with dual carbs on each one that would exceed 70mph.
> 
> The fella I was talking to about talked my ear off. Seems alot of them in the PNW are that way? He told me stories of back when he was a bushwhacker, watched a few of his good friends get seriously hurt and decieded it wasnt for him, so he joined on with the moving company and been with them for 20 years.
> He asked me if I had a speacial lady in my life and he talked even more about women, marriage, devotion, and making her your best friend.
> That was probably the most interesting stranger I ever met. He seemed to take an intrest in me (not in a weird way) but I think I reminded him of himself in his younger years.



All kidding aside, Jacob, some of the most interesting and capable people you will ever meet are the "old-timers". They didn't live that long by accident. It took me a long time to figure that out 'cause I was so young and smarter than everyone else. I'm glad to see you've already learned to listen to them. After I finally got smart enough to listen I learned a whole lot about life and the things that matter.

Rep for you! Edit: It won't let me rep ya yet but I'll get back to ya.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> A free pais of suspenders with every saw ! LOL !
> 
> Truck is here fixed !!



What was wrong with it?


----------



## tbone75

Ron will be happy plowman now!


----------



## Jon1212

Afternoon Ladies, Gentlemen, and Goofballs.


----------



## tbone75

Finished grinding on the 359 jug.Now to sand and polish and get it back together! Break time again. Everything is working good today but ME !  My screwed up sleeping isn't do me any good.Just feel like chit?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Afternoon Ladies, Gentlemen, and Goofballs.



How ya doing ya peg leg,left horse nad,goofball? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> A free pais of suspenders with every saw ! LOL !
> 
> Truck is here fixed !!



Fuel or spark related ?


----------



## Cantdog

I'm in for the night...stihl snowing a bit..don't expect much more...6-7" now......alas I did not start the Saab today.....however the engine work is complete and it's ready to fire...I stihl have to put in one plastic wheel well and 2 other plastic splash panels and put the front wheels back on. Other than that she's full of coolant and oil..battery at full chg. Saab WIS says to turn the motor over on the starter with the direct ign dissconnected until the oil light goes out. That's right where I stopped for the day. I'll get the tractor going first thing in the morning and plow out the shop yard so she can be outdoors and run for a few cooling fan cycles and then come back in for leak checks...........of course this is assuming it will even start.....LOL!!! One good sign..I didn't end up needing any bolts/nuts or have any left over either!!!!! I am missing one spring clip that secures the plug on a fuel injector...they are very similar to piston circlips on a saw...sometimes they take off...never to be seen again. Which is exactly what this one did.... I had every opening covered so I am confident that it didn't end up somewhere it could be a problem.......I hope.....Yaaaaah!!!! this is the kind of thing I hate most!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

evening fellas. did a little work on the 3-25 this afternoon seeing as how everything else is running or waiting on parts.
First thing i did was temporarly put the P&C back together with the one good ring i had to use it when pulling the clutch and flywheel. 
Also checked for spark now that it would turn over. Good news is i have SPARK! bad news is i cant pull the flywheel or clutch the way i normally have with a BFH. Also, dug into the gas tank.....boy was that a mistake. think its gonna have to be replaced, or atleast all the bolt-ons on the bottom, Primer and what looks like a diaphram in the center. They are all full of calcium, or some kind of hard substance. Whatever it is, its a mess. but i think the saw has potential....i hope.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> evening fellas. did a little work on the 3-25 this afternoon seeing as how everything else is running or waiting on parts.
> First thing i did was temporarly put the P&C back together with the one good ring i had to use it when pulling the clutch and flywheel.
> Also checked for spark now that it would turn over. Good news is i have SPARK! bad news is i cant pull the flywheel or clutch the way i normally have with a BFH. Also, dug into the gas tank.....boy was that a mistake. think its gonna have to be replaced, or atleast all the bolt-ons on the bottom, Primer and what looks like a diaphram in the center. They are all full of calcium, or some kind of hard substance. Whatever it is, its a mess. but i think the saw has potential....i hope.




Is this a 3-25 mcculloch??


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Is this a 3-25 mcculloch??



yeah, Mac 3-25.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I'm in for the night...stihl snowing a bit..don't expect much more...6-7" now......alas I did not start the Saab today.....however the engine work is complete and it's ready to fire...I stihl have to put in one plastic wheel well and 2 other plastic splash panels and put the front wheels back on. Other than that she's full of coolant and oil..battery at full chg. Saab WIS says to turn the motor over on the starter with the direct ign dissconnected until the oil light goes out. That's right where I stopped for the day. I'll get the tractor going first thing in the morning and plow out the shop yard so she can be outdoors and run for a few cooling fan cycles and then come back in for leak checks...........of course this is assuming it will even start.....LOL!!! One good sign..I didn't end up needing any bolts/nuts or have any left over either!!!!! I am missing one spring clip that secures the plug on a fuel injector...they are very similar to piston circlips on a saw...sometimes they take off...never to be seen again. Which is exactly what this one did.... I had every opening covered so I am confident that it didn't end up somewhere it could be a problem.......I hope.....Yaaaaah!!!! this is the kind of thing I hate most!!!!



Sounds like its ready to go! I like to put something back together with nothing left over! LOL That one little clip is a PIA ! Can't help but wonder if it got in a bad place? Very unlikely but you just got to wonder.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like its ready to go! I like to put something back together with nothing left over! LOL That one little clip is a PIA ! Can't help but wonder if it got in a bad place? Very unlikely but you just got to wonder.



I know.......you gotta wonder..........I'd rather know it went into the boxes of chainsaw parts rather than not know where it went...


----------



## jimdad07

Hello everybody...I should say hi Dan.


----------



## dancan

I won't tell you what a rag will do down the intake of an Isuzu Trooper that a mechanic forgot when he put it all back together .


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,Jerry moved your clip..
remember the stories he tells about that sort of thing ?

We are both waiting to test run swedish stuff tomorrow.
all it needs is gas in the tank and a few yanks 













The truck had a bad coolant temp sensor,making it run to rich.
less than $20 for the part,labor ?? wont know until tomorrow.
was super of them to get me in like that when they had a line of cars ahead of me..
tho owners son worked on my truck.
he is a doctor..after all them years of school he wanted to turn wrenches with dad 
well,actually HE is now the owner after dad retired.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Good news on the truck, Ron. And that's a NICE looking saw!


----------



## Cantdog

g#@%$^(*$% Jerry...I knew it!! LOl!!

Boy that saw really cleaned up well ron!! Good job!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I won't tell you what a rag will do down the intake of an Isuzu Trooper that a mechanic forgot when he put it all back together .



LOLOL!! I got all the rags and plastic bags off and out of where they were..LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> g#@%$^(*$% Jerry...I knew it!! LOl!!
> 
> Boy that saw really cleaned up well ron!! Good job!!




Bet you didn`t even see my tracks with all that snow comin down......LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL!! I got all the rags and plastic bags off and out of where they were..LOL!!



So did the mechanic ................The second time .


----------



## pioneerguy600

One missing clip,...that`s not as bad as finding a couple of extra check balls once a shift kit has been installed in the valve body of an automatic tranny off a 623 loader. Had a tech sweating bullets for 10-15 mins after he had the tranny installed and just pulled the mesh soak basket up out of the wash tank, WTH did these come from!!!!....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> So did the mechanic ................The second time .



You know those plastic plugs that come installed in the cylinderhead intake runners on a new drop in engine?


----------



## dancan

Yeeeeessssssss


----------



## Cantdog

Back in the late sixties my older sister had a real nice 66 Chevell 396 SS.....it really hauled the mail (straight line only!!) It developed a bad skipp so my BIL and this friend of his that built formular 1 cars pulled the motor and found a cracked cyl (#8)..sleeved it... but also found one of the reasons it went so well was it was bored 70 over and had fordged Yahns 12:1 pistons. All good!! They bolted it all back together and reinstalled it in the car..hit the starter she fired..hit 2 clys and BANG.........when they took it apart it had a 3/8 nut in number three...no one knew where it came from ( and they didn't know Jerry) but a new 12:1 Yahns and balanced that to the rest a she was back on the road. That was a true American tire burner...and 6 miles to the gallon at $0.30 a gallon you could stihl afford tires...I'll hand it to my sister she was not the least bit afraid of it....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yeeeeessssssss


----------



## dancan

HaHaHaHaHaHaHa:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> HaHaHaHaHaHaHa:hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_thumbup: :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Back in the late sixties my older sister had a real nice 66 Chevell 396 SS.....it really hauled the mail (straight line only!!) It developed a bad skipp so my BIL and this friend of his that built formular 1 cars pulled the motor and found a cracked cyl (#8)..sleeved it... but also found one of the reasons it went so well was it was bored 70 over and had fordged Yahns 12:1 pistons. All good!! They bolted it all back together and reinstalled it in the car..hit the starter she fired..hit 2 clys and BANG.........when they took it apart it had a 3/8 nut in number three...no one knew where it came from ( and they didn't know Jerry) but a new 12:1 Yahns and balanced that to the rest a she was back on the road. That was a true American tire burner...and 6 miles to the gallon at $0.30 a gallon you could stihl afford tires...I'll hand it to my sister she was not the least bit afraid of it....



I had the Jahns forged pistons in many of my big block GM`s that I ran back when. Cripes I thought that 9 miles per gallon was bad enough, dual 825`s, sitting on Weiand dual plane under a 6-71 run 20% over. Tires, yeah I smoked a few......LOL


----------



## tbone75

The sprocket came in today for the Stihl whacker.So I have been putting that together.Still needs new fuel lines and primer bulb.That won't take long LOL Back is getting me now? Break time LOL


----------



## dancan

*Strips of Rubber* LOL
When I was younger , my buddies and I knew less than 0 about cars other than you flip the breather and you have instant power . The old man would get P'd off when we'd pull the sound deadning insulation from under the hood . 
We had a fellow with a drinking problem install a 454 in a Cutlass Supreme so of course it had to have more power than a 442 but it would vibrate like crazy when you gave it gas , a piece of 4ft pulp wood on a dirt road one night solved the vibration issues ..................for good LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The sprocket came in today for the Stihl whacker.So I have been putting that together.Still needs new fuel lines and primer bulb.That won't take long LOL Back is getting me now? Break time LOL



Damn man,,your either broke or on break all the time !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Damn man,,your either broke or on break all the time !!



That about covers me pretty well? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

:biggrinbounce2: meds came in today,you guys are in for a ruff nite !! 

went " out there " for a bit.
one guy #####in about dolmars HD air filters while he is trying to find another one ??
p&m about the lack of quality and warning people about them while in same post complaining he cant find them ??
is it really just me ??


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had the Jahns forged pistons in many in many of my big block GM`s that I ran back when. Cripes I thought that 9 miles per gallon was bad enough, dual 825`s, sitting on aWieand dual plane under a 6-71 run 20% over. Tires, yeah I smoked a few......LOL



Yeah that 66 was a nice looking car.....but grossly nose heavy and wicked light in the rear.....my BIL had a 65 VW Beetle at the same time..I can't remember what were they???...like 40 horse and he used to smoke her through what they used to call the "Mixer Master" which is the very bizzarr highway system right in and around Hartford Conn with exits and on ramps on both sides of the road all at once....just nutz...anyway he'd run the VW right on the carpet in and out up and down through that mess about 80MPH and that poor ol Chevell couldn't keep up through those turns...this was before radial tires too...but once sis had a horizon that was far enough off the BIL didn't stand a chance...he's lucky his whole car didn't get stuck on her air intake when she went by. LOL!! If I remember she could get upwards of 8 MPG on a run from Conn to Maine...but daily driving down there 6 was the usual...


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> That about covers me pretty well? :hmm3grin2orange:



I am the King Slug :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> :biggrinbounce2: meds came in today,you guys are in for a ruff nite !!
> 
> went " out there " for a bit.
> one guy #####in about dolmars HD air filters while he is trying to find another one ??
> p&m about the lack of quality and warning people about them while in same post complaining he cant find them ??
> is it really just me ??



There are some out there like that? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah that 66 was a nice looking car.....but grossly nose heavy and wicked light in the rear.....my BIL had a 65 VW Beetle at the same time..I can't remember what were they???...like 40 horse and he used to smoke her through what they used to call the "Mixer Master" which is the very bizzarr highway system right in and around Hartford Conn with exits and on ramps on both sides of the road all at once....just nutz...anyway he'd run the VW right on the carpet in and out up and down through that mess about 80MPH and that poor ol Chevell couldn't keep up through those turns...this was before radial tires too...but once sis had a horizon that was far enough off the BIL didn't stand a chance...he's lucky his whole car didn't get stuck on her air intake when she went by. LOL!! If I remember she could get upwards of 8 MPG on a run from Conn to Maine...but daily driving down there 6 was the usual...



I had a 66 & 67 Super Sports but only motor I had for either one was a 283 :hmm3grin2orange: It out lasted both cars! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

somebody probly not to pleased his C5 bar plates are still sitting here.
hopefully when out plowing tomorrow i can get by the PO


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> somebody probly not to pleased his C5 bar plates are still sitting here.
> hopefully when out plowing tomorrow i can get by the PO



I got one of them new tube stuffers. Aint worth a crap? Worked the old over a little and still use it.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I had a 66 & 67 Super Sports but only motor I had for either one was a 283 :hmm3grin2orange: It out lasted both cars! LOL




283 was one tough motor. A high school friend had a 67 but not an SS..it was a wild rig though..had a 327 with standard full syncro "three on the tree" with electric overdrive that worked in all three gears...so if you were quick and clever you could actually catch 6 gears with it.....it went pretty darn good when you abused it like that. LOLOL!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> :biggrinbounce2: meds came in today,you guys are in for a ruff nite !!
> 
> went " out there " for a bit.
> one guy #####in about dolmars HD air filters while he is trying to find another one ??
> p&m about the lack of quality and warning people about them while in same post complaining he cant find them ??
> is it really just me ??



That's the spirit. That is kind of ironic. Same kind of person who #####es about volunteer fire fighters until his house is saved by them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah that 66 was a nice looking car.....but grossly nose heavy and wicked light in the rear.....my BIL had a 65 VW Beetle at the same time..I can't remember what were they???...like 40 horse and he used to smoke her through what they used to call the "Mixer Master" which is the very bizzarr highway system right in and around Hartford Conn with exits and on ramps on both sides of the road all at once....just nutz...anyway he'd run the VW right on the carpet in and out up and down through that mess about 80MPH and that poor ol Chevell couldn't keep up through those turns...this was before radial tires too...but once sis had a horizon that was far enough off the BIL didn't stand a chance...he's lucky his whole car didn't get stuck on her air intake when she went by. LOL!! If I remember she could get upwards of 8 MPG on a run from Conn to Maine...but daily driving down there 6 was the usual...



I loved the 66-67 Chevelles, I had 5 of them but I loved the 67 Beaumont SD 396 even better as they never had a 396 in them, they were actually 427`s with the smaller 396 heads on them. Change the heads for the square runner Z Mark IV`s and you had the fastest 396 ever produced for street application.


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my,,,i just noticed this.
broken off top of a oak tree is starting to come down.
all covered in snow sticking to it right over my driveway 
may get to try the 372 in some wood tomorrow ! LOL !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,,i just noticed this.
> broken off top of a oak tree is starting to come down.
> all covered in snow sticking to it right over my driveway
> may get to try the 372 in some wood tomorrow ! LOL !!



Be careful running that thing, if you don't like it I bet Slugo will take it off your hands.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,,i just noticed this.
> broken off top of a oak tree is starting to come down.
> all covered in snow sticking to it right over my driveway
> may get to try the 372 in some wood tomorrow ! LOL !!



Just can't wait can you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

I am lost when you guys talk about the cars, fun to read it though.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I got one of them new tube stuffers. Aint worth a crap? Worked the old over a little and still use it.



That premier is the best one i ever used !! 
WAY bettrn that T2 !


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Be careful running that thing, if you don't like it I bet Slugo will take it off your hands.:hmm3grin2orange:



NO ! you cant have it Jim !!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Be careful running that thing, if you don't like it I bet Slugo will take it off your hands.:hmm3grin2orange:



Its a 372 !! Whats not to like? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That premier is the best one i ever used !!
> WAY bettrn that T2 !



I must have got a lemon? Cause mine sucks!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just can't wait can you :hmm3grin2orange:



That top has been hanging in the limbs up there since last sumer when we had a storm.
been waiting for it to work it's way down.
gotta be 8 inches at the thick part.
maybe i need a bigger saw ??
if the weight of this snow dont bring it down i am going to have to do something to get it down so i can take care of it.
has to be 15 ft wide and 20 ft long.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I am lost when you guys talk about the cars, fun to read it though.:msp_thumbup:



You think chainsaws cost! :hmm3grin2orange: They amount to spare change! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That top has been hanging in the limbs up there since last sumer when we had a storm.
> been waiting for it to work it's way down.
> gotta be 8 inches at the thick part.
> maybe i need a bigger saw ??
> if the weight of this snow dont bring it down i am going to have to do something to get it down so i can take care of it.
> has to be 15 ft wide and 20 ft long.



A 4 tine boat achor and a rope will get it down.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That top has been hanging in the limbs up there since last sumer when we had a storm.
> been waiting for it to work it's way down.
> gotta be 8 inches at the thick part.
> maybe i need a bigger saw ??
> if the weight of this snow dont bring it down i am going to have to do something to get it down so i can take care of it.
> has to be 15 ft wide and 20 ft long.



You better get it down before it causes problems?


----------



## AU_K2500

are you ####ing kidding me!!!!!
i buy a set of rings yesterday for the 3-25. only set i could find 22.99 shipped. (not a bad deal)
Just looked on the site again, theres a set for 9.99......you gotta be kidding me.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!! I alway liked the 427s..never had one but did drive one once. I was in high school and we had a survival class and on school vacations we all would go sleep in trees, eat bugs or stay on islands etc for a week at a time........so I come home at the end of Feb vacation after spending 9 days about 20 miles north of the "Airline" road (RT 9) camping in the wilderness. Breaking camp nearly every day and hiking on snowshoes making a new camp for the night....we had blizzard conditions 2 nights so we got to stay put LOL! Anyway I get to my parents house absolutely dog tired and drag my gear into the garage.....I just stood there stunned.....in place of dads white 65 slant six Corronet was a bright orange 69 Vette convert with 427 cross flaggs.....WTH???? I went in the house.... nobody home WTH......I know this is my house....I took a shower and then went back to the garage and the Vette was stihl there.....LOL Come to find out it was the son of friends of my parents car......I got to rage about with it for a couple days before he went back....that was the factory 425 horse 427 with 2 fours....it went real good.....and actually went around corners too!!


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> are you ####ing kidding me!!!!!
> i buy a set of rings yesterday for the 3-25. only set i could find 22.99 shipped. (not a bad deal)
> Just looked on the site again, theres a set for 9.99......you gotta be kidding me.




LOL I hate when that happens...especially when I 've agonized over buying in the first place!!!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> NO ! you cant have it Jim !!



I most likely wouldn't kick that saw out of bed for eating potato chips:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! I alway liked the 427s..never had one but did drive one once. I was in high school and we had a survival class and on school vacations we all would go sleep in trees, eat bugs or stay on islands etc for a week at a time........so I come home at the end of Feb vacation after spending 9 days about 20 miles north of the "Airline" road (RT 9) camping in the wilderness. Breaking camp nearly every day and hiking on snowshoes making a new camp for the night....we had blizzard conditions 2 nights so we got to stay put LOL! Anyway I get to my parents house absolutely dog tired and drag my gear into the garage.....I just stood there stunned.....in place of dads white 65 slant six Corronet was a bright orange 69 Vette convert with 427 cross flaggs.....WTH???? I went in the house.... nobody home WTH......I know this is my house....I took a shower and then went back to the garage and the Vette was stihl there.....LOL Come to find out it was the son of friends of my parents car......I got to rage about with it for a couple days before he went back....that was the factory 425 horse 427 with 2 fours....it went real good.....and actually went around corners too!!



Now that was a real Vette! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! I alway liked the 427s..never had one but did drive one once. I was in high school and we had a survival class and on school vacations we all would go sleep in trees, eat bugs or stay on islands etc for a week at a time........so I come home at the end of Feb vacation after spending 9 days about 20 miles north of the "Airline" road (RT 9) camping in the wilderness. Breaking camp nearly every day and hiking on snowshoes making a new camp for the night....we had blizzard conditions 2 nights so we got to stay put LOL! Anyway I get to my parents house absolutely dog tired and drag my gear into the garage.....I just stood there stunned.....in place of dads white 65 slant six Corronet was a bright orange 69 Vette convert with 427 cross flaggs.....WTH???? I went in the house.... nobody home WTH......I know this is my house....I took a shower and then went back to the garage and the Vette was stihl there.....LOL Come to find out it was the son of friends of my parents car......I got to rage about with it for a couple days before he went back....that was the factory 425 horse 427 with 2 fours....it went real good.....and actually went around corners too!!



With urethane bushings they shure handled but rode like a solid wheel wagon.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> With urethane bushings they shure handled but rode like a solid wheel wagon.



Yes...great care had to be taken on these cow paths around here the end of Feb with frost heaves and pot holes....it wasn't any Caddy thats for sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Back on track,notice the pun,...LOL
I kitted the carb on the lil 025 today and put a fresh plug in it but it was too late to take it out for a run,..Dan`s fault really....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Back on track,notice the pun,...LOL
> I kitted the carb on the lil 025 today and put a fresh plug in it but it was too late to take it out for a run,..Dan`s fault really....LOL



Dan bring in more Huskys to fix? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> yeah, Mac 3-25.



Them are some fun little saws to work on  


Had an inetresting day today! 
Went to deliver this dead gay guys shipment (!the guy died while traveling to his new home) after the son battled with our company on what to do with the stuff, the son payed the $2,623 for the shipment and we went off to deliver it. 

Get down the exit ramp to what almost looks like downtown.. We pull up to lt he street were suppose to take and there was no way to get a semi up it. Tight right hand corner, 6% grade of a hill.. That was not plowed yet! Back to the interstate we go! The thing was to get back to to the highway we had to go under a 13' 8 bridge. 3mph under it nice and slow and we made it. Get back up on the interstate and call dispatch. They tell us to get a shuttle truck.. Which ment BACK under the 13' 8 bridge!! 15min later after some cussin and a damnin at the people that layed out the roads in spokane. we get to the rental truck. Pick it up, fight to get the small load out of the small space in the door of the trailer and throw her in the back of the uhaul truck! 
Back to the dead guys son and no one has shoveld the sidewalk either. Of course it was 34 degrees out and compacting that snow made it slicker then hell! 3452lbs later the truck is unloaded. And of course the guy was snobby the whole time! So we head back to the semi truck. Back to the interstate we go.. But this time under a 13' 7 bridge made by the hair of my chinny chin chin! 
After not having lunch were all hungry as hell so its off to the local truck stop for some good ol greasy slop. 
After eating the left overs to a cows 4th stomach we did our annual tire check to discover a nail in the rear drive tire :bang: 
What did we get payed out of this hell of a day?? 
$1200 for all three of us


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan bring in more Huskys to fix? :hmm3grin2orange:



Naw,....couple of Stihls, one needing a chain,...the other a mystery saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Them are some fun little saws to work on
> 
> 
> Had an inetresting day today!
> Went to deliver this dead gay guys shipment (!the guy died while traveling to his new home) after the son battled with our company on what to do with the stuff, the son payed the $2,623 for the shipment and we went off to deliver it.
> 
> Get down the exit ramp to what almost looks like downtown.. We pull up to lt he street were suppose to take and there was no way to get a semi up it. Tight right hand corner, 6% grade of a hill.. That was not plowed yet! Back to the interstate we go! The thing was to get back to to the highway we had to go under a 13' 8 bridge. 3mph under it nice and slow and we made it. Get back up on the interstate and call dispatch. They tell us to get a shuttle truck.. Which ment BACK under the 13' 8 bridge!! 15min later after some cussin and a damnin at the people that layed out the roads in spokane. we get to the rental truck. Pick it up, fight to get the small load out of the small space in the door of the trailer and throw her in the back of the uhaul truck!
> Back to the dead guys son and no one has shoveld the sidewalk either. Of course it was 34 degrees out and compacting that snow made it slicker then hell! 3452lbs later the truck is unloaded. And of course the guy was snobby the whole time! So we head back to the semi truck. Back to the interstate we go.. But this time under a 13' 7 bridge made by the hair of my chinny chin chin!
> After not having lunch were all hungry as hell so its off to the local truck stop for some good ol greasy slop.
> After eating the left overs to a cows 4th stomach we did our annual tire check to discover a nail in the rear drive tire :bang:
> What did we get payed out of this hell of a day??
> $1200 for all three of us



Chitt,...some are diamonds, some are stones!!!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Them are some fun little saws to work on
> 
> 
> Had an inetresting day today!
> Went to deliver this dead gay guys shipment (!the guy died while traveling to his new home) after the son battled with our company on what to do with the stuff, the son payed the $2,623 for the shipment and we went off to deliver it.
> 
> Get down the exit ramp to what almost looks like downtown.. We pull up to lt he street were suppose to take and there was no way to get a semi up it. Tight right hand corner, 6% grade of a hill.. That was not plowed yet! Back to the interstate we go! The thing was to get back to to the highway we had to go under a 13' 8 bridge. 3mph under it nice and slow and we made it. Get back up on the interstate and call dispatch. They tell us to get a shuttle truck.. Which ment BACK under the 13' 8 bridge!! 15min later after some cussin and a damnin at the people that layed out the roads in spokane. we get to the rental truck. Pick it up, fight to get the small load out of the small space in the door of the trailer and throw her in the back of the uhaul truck!
> Back to the dead guys son and no one has shoveld the sidewalk either. Of course it was 34 degrees out and compacting that snow made it slicker then hell! 3452lbs later the truck is unloaded. And of course the guy was snobby the whole time! So we head back to the semi truck. Back to the interstate we go.. But this time under a 13' 7 bridge made by the hair of my chinny chin chin!
> After not having lunch were all hungry as hell so its off to the local truck stop for some good ol greasy slop.
> After eating the left overs to a cows 4th stomach we did our annual tire check to discover a nail in the rear drive tire :bang:
> What did we get payed out of this hell of a day??
> $1200 for all three of us



All I can say is that just sucked!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> A 4 tine boat achor and a rope will get it down.



Yeh ?? 
and WHO to hell gonna throw a stihl up that hi !! ?? 

hehheeeeee


----------



## Jeremy23

Never seen it so quiet this time of the day.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jimdad07

Jeremy23 said:


> Never seen it so quiet this time of the day.
> Pioneerguy600



I know you from somewhere?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh ??
> and WHO to hell gonna throw a stihl up that hi !! ??
> 
> hehheeeeee



You don't have a little one? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Chitt,...some are diamonds, some are stones!!!!



Thats almost exactly right! 
Just like yesterday, we took 12500lbs off in two hours. I was unloading and three other guys throwing it in warehouse. Even though they had a hard time keeping up!!  







Jeremy23 said:


> Never seen it so quiet this time of the day.
> Pioneerguy600


 Wtf??


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Them are some fun little saws to work on
> 
> 
> Had an inetresting day today!
> Went to deliver this dead gay guys shipment (!the guy died while traveling to his new home) after the son battled with our company on what to do with the stuff, the son payed the $2,623 for the shipment and we went off to deliver it.
> 
> Get down the exit ramp to what almost looks like downtown.. We pull up to lt he street were suppose to take and there was no way to get a semi up it. Tight right hand corner, 6% grade of a hill.. That was not plowed yet! Back to the interstate we go! The thing was to get back to to the highway we had to go under a 13' 8 bridge. 3mph under it nice and slow and we made it. Get back up on the interstate and call dispatch. They tell us to get a shuttle truck.. Which ment BACK under the 13' 8 bridge!! 15min later after some cussin and a damnin at the people that layed out the roads in spokane. we get to the rental truck. Pick it up, fight to get the small load out of the small space in the door of the trailer and throw her in the back of the uhaul truck!
> Back to the dead guys son and no one has shoveld the sidewalk either. Of course it was 34 degrees out and compacting that snow made it slicker then hell! 3452lbs later the truck is unloaded. And of course the guy was snobby the whole time! So we head back to the semi truck. Back to the interstate we go.. But this time under a 13' 7 bridge made by the hair of my chinny chin chin!
> After not having lunch were all hungry as hell so its off to the local truck stop for some good ol greasy slop.
> After eating the left overs to a cows 4th stomach we did our annual tire check to discover a nail in the rear drive tire :bang:
> What did we get payed out of this hell of a day??
> $1200 for all three of us



Hell of a day jacob. You still have any 3-25's? got any parts for em?


----------



## jimdad07

You know, I talked to a guy named Jeremy today on the phone. Seems this guy is a saw nut. Seems Mary found herself another Mini-Mac too.:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yeh ??
> and WHO to hell gonna throw a stihl up that hi !! ??
> 
> hehheeeeee



When I posted that I really was thinking that you could tie an Orange turd on that line.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I posted that I really was thinking that you could tie an Orange turd on that line.....LOL



Been waiting on that return :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> are you ####ing kidding me!!!!!
> i buy a set of rings yesterday for the 3-25. only set i could find 22.99 shipped. (not a bad deal)
> Just looked on the site again, theres a set for 9.99......you gotta be kidding me.



I guess that my fault :confused2:
i need a set for one i have,but will prob never get to it,comp is so low it wont even fire over.
Are thet hard to change ??


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> You know, I talked to a guy named Jeremy today on the phone. Seems this guy is a saw nut. Seems Mary found herself another Mini-Mac too.:msp_confused:



How many you want !!???
i got 8 now and a couple should ever run !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I posted that I really was thinking that you could tie an Orange turd on that line.....LOL



If i did that i would throw it up running and by the time it came down i would have a pile of firewood all cut


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How many you want !!???
> i got 8 now and a couple should ever run !



Mrs Jim wants all she can get of mini-macs :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I have one mini-mac here that should run? But my Nephew wants it??? Soon as I talk him out of it its heading to Mrs Jim :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Just got back from fee bay..
bot a new hi top air filter cover and a new clutch cover for the 372.
needed for the other 372 but will put the new stuff on the one i just finished.
went thru all the sponsors looking but i had to let my wallet guide me..
now i gotta find a XP logo !!.. unobtainable !!
for the air filter cover
.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If i did that i would throw it up running and by the time it came down i would have a pile of firewood all cut



Is that OSHA approved?


----------



## tbone75

Got to take my truck in tomorrow to get the spring hanger replaced.It rusted in half like all ferds do! Right now it is bed time.Took a sleeping pill and its working.Can just barely type :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just got back from fee bay..
> bot a new hi top air filter cover and a new clutch cover for the 372.
> needed for the other 372 but will put the new stuff on the one i just finished.
> went thru all the sponsors looking but i had to let my wallet guide me..
> now i gotta find a XP logo !!.. unobtainable !!
> for the air filter cover
> .



That all you needed for the second 372?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That all you needed for the second 372?



Needed the air filter cover,had a clutch cover but not great condition.
needs a handlebar and brake flag that are on the way from saw garage.
thats it.
third one needs a "bit" more 
" the boys " were supposed to try and gather the missing parts but i knew THAT wouldnt happen !!


----------



## jimdad07

I will be hunting for turd parts soon for the two I have. I might hit Dan up on the 268xp parts he offered.


----------



## farrell

evening guys!


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Adam


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Hi Adam



how goes it jim?


----------



## jimdad07

Not too shabby, getting ready to head for bed. You gotta stop in a little earlier sometime. Been good and busy here, how about you?


----------



## farrell

workin mostly. the wife and i joined the gym been there a couple days a week. we had the baby back in december and growing fast. ported my buddies shinny 757 now am working on my 372, and have a 353 on the way.


----------



## Cantdog

You getting any snow out of that mess Dan???? Looks like 8" here all said and done.....Oh yeah...Slackers!!!!!!!! WAKE UP!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

SHHHHH
tryin' to work here


----------



## dancan

Daum ! half hours reading just to catch up LOL .
Looks like I got a couple of inches , the daughter will be disappointed if school is cancelled .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Daum ! half hours reading just to catch up LOL .
> Looks like I got a couple of inches , the daughter will be disappointed if school is cancelled .




LOL I'm sure she will.....stihl snowing??


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> SHHHHH
> tryin' to work here



Sorry Randy...didn't meen to get you going.......LOL!!!!


----------



## dancan

Not snowing now but it's still calling for a couple of inches .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not enough snow to plow, just drop some sand&salt mix and let it melt off for now might get a bit more before this moves on.


----------



## Sagetown

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not enough snow to plow, just drop some sand&salt mix and let it melt off for now might get a bit more before this moves on.



No snow down here in Okie Country. 72*, lots of wind. Had to nail down the tin roof on one of my out-buildings yesterday, the high winds bout had it pulled off.


----------



## Cantdog

Ohhh Sage..That must suck...beautiful, sunny, dry and a cozy 16 degrees here..but more snow tonight changing to sleet and freezing rain and then on to rain tomorrow with 40 degree temps......nice.....


----------



## farrell

mornin all! whats with the slackin this mornin?


----------



## RandyMac

A balmy and dry 38 this morning, didn't even hit the dewpoint. Next shot at rain will be Tuesday.


----------



## farrell

supposed to be in the mid 50s here today with rain and storms this afternoon:msp_mad:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I guess that my fault :confused2:
> i need a set for one i have,but will prob never get to it,comp is so low it wont even fire over.
> Are thet hard to change ??



The rings? Not any harder than other rings ive changed....Mine were a PITA just because they were frozen in the piston. but the one that was free wasnt bad...and there is a nice little bevel at the bottom of the jug so if you dont have one of those fancy band clamp/ring sompression thingys, its pretty easy to guide them in. 

If you dont think youll ever get her running, i sure could use some parts....just saying!


----------



## tbone75

Hello guys I got some sleep for a change.Had to take one of them dang pills to do it. Taking my truck in today to get that spring hanger fixed.


----------



## roncoinc

Whees captain Robin with the morning sub report ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Whees captain Robin with the morning sub report ??



 He may still be moving snow to get it out? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron I just sent you a email. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

I am still slugging around waiting for the pain pill to work? I hate taking them sleeping pills because I can't move when I get up! I sleep to good I guess?


----------



## Cantdog

Right here rondon...been a frantic morning so far....remembered at 8:22 that I had an 8:45 appointment..EEEKK!!! Swept the truck off and took the wife to work, did the appointment, stopped by the shop, raked the coals in the "Free Flow" tossed in a half doz sticks of 24" split ash...whizzed up and took care of Hoss, returned home, shoveled the walk, finished my breakfast, change back into wrench jockey cloths and am headed back to the shop to plow the driveway there....pheewww!!! I'm tired already and it's only 10:00am. Get all that done and it will be time for the big start up....I hope....it had better...it stihl has fire insurance on it and I can tow it out in the yard with the tractor if I have to!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Right here rondon...been a frantic morning so far....remembered at 8:22 that I had an 8:45 appointment..EEEKK!!! Swept the truck off and took the wife to work, did the appointment, stopped by the shop, raked the coals in the "Free Flow" tossed in a half doz sticks of 24" split ash...whizzed up and took care of Hoss, returned home, shoveled the walk, finished my breakfast, change back into wrench jockey cloths and am headed back to the shop to plow the driveway there....pheewww!!! I'm tired already and it's only 10:00am. Get all that done and it will be time for the big start up....I hope....it had better...it stihl has fire insurance on it and I can tow it out in the yard with the tractor if I have to!!!



Your setting a very good example for John 

I have some more plowing to do and then run an errand and will be done with that.
wanted to try out my swede ttoday but i cant find any wood !! all buried !
maybe a small stick of firewood but that wont do a 372xp justice


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your setting a very good example for John
> 
> I have some more plowing to do and then run an errand and will be done with that.
> wanted to try out my swede ttoday but i cant find any wood !! all buried !
> maybe a small stick of firewood but that wont do a 372xp justice



:msp_razz: I am starting to move! A little :msp_unsure:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Go, Slug King, Go! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Ron this kinda should be in the other thread of yours about Husky decals but....look up "Angry Beavers" in Vermont...he's on ebay and is always selling Husky decals of all kinds....good guy to deal with...I bought a couple old Jreds parts saws from him and also the decals for that 262XP I built..I don't know if they are knockoffs or not but the 262Xp ones were identicle to OEM...I dunno..worth a shot..call or email him and ask?? Like I said very good to deal with in my experience..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Sagetown said:


> No snow down here in Okie Country. 72*, lots of wind. Had to nail down the tin roof on one of my out-buildings yesterday, the high winds bout had it pulled off.



This is the wierdest year for wind! 
Some of the plains out west here are expierincing 60-70mph winds. And closing the highway to emptie trucks. Which they will do from time to time usually but thev been having to do it almost everyday! 


On to something saw related. 
Everyone remember that 028 I traded a poulan top handle, homelite xl, and homie 500 with half the parts missing for my pretty nice 028? I felt sorry for the kid so I let him have the 028.
Well he texted me asking if he had a recoil cover for it (he actually told me the pull rope plastic thingy) I told him I probably could, and asked him why. I guess he broke it, and now wants to sell it. I told him not to sell it to anyone that I will buy it back as is. I asked him why he wanted to sell it "well I need the money"  
He haggled with me and I finally agreed on $80. So I had hin go up to my house drop the saw off and my mom gave him the money.





So now the 028 is back in my posession. And I also have $120 wrapped up in it!! :bang:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hey Ron this kinda should be in the other thread of yours about Husky decals but....look up "Angry Beavers" in Vermont...he's on ebay and is always selling Husky decals of all kinds....good guy to deal with...I bought a couple old Jreds parts saws from him and also the decals for that 262XP I built..I don't know if they are knockoffs or not but the 262Xp ones were identicle to OEM...I dunno..worth a shot..call or email him and ask?? Like I said very good to deal with in my experience..



Alredy been there,maybe will email him ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> Get all that done and it will be time for the big start up....I hope....it had better...it stihl has fire insurance on it and I can tow it out in the yard with the tractor if I have to!!!



I think I would of done that in the first place


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Are you guys ACTUALLY WORKING???


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> This is the wierdest year for wind!
> Some of the plains out west here are expierincing 60-70mph winds. And closing the highway to emptie trucks. Which they will do from time to time usually but thev been having to do it almost everyday!
> 
> 
> On to something saw related.
> Everyone remember that 028 I traded a poulan top handle, homelite xl, and homie 500 with half the parts missing for my pretty nice 028? I felt sorry for the kid so I let him have the 028.
> Well he texted me asking if he had a recoil cover for it (he actually told me the pull rope plastic thingy) I told him I probably could, and asked him why. I guess he broke it, and now wants to sell it. I told him not to sell it to anyone that I will buy it back as is. I asked him why he wanted to sell it "well I need the money"
> He haggled with me and I finally agreed on $80. So I had hin go up to my house drop the saw off and my mom gave him the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now the 028 is back in my posession. And I also have $120 wrapped up in it!! :bang:



You will still need a recoil for it, another cost added on....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Are you guys ACTUALLY WORKING???



Working on finding 3-25 parts. its not going real well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Are you guys ACTUALLY WORKING???



Yup,....I am on coffee break!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> You will still need a recoil for it, another cost added on....LOL




Dont remind me :bang: 
Thats another 15 bucks. 
When I get home im buying a dremenl and diving in for porting  


I got my 038 coming in soon!




AU_K2500 said:


> Working on finding 3-25 parts. its not going real well.


 Where you been looking?








pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup,....I am on coffee break!!


 Im waiting on a tire to get fixed on the truck lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Working on finding 3-25 parts. its not going real well.



Crappy old saws,...I crushed/junked dozens of em, got more for the scrap than what they were worth whole. 
Seriously though they are older and there is little intrest in them anywhere even though there was a lot of them made. There are many older Pioneers that I have just as hard a time finding parts for, it took me many years of looking to make inroads/contacts for finding parts.


----------



## tbone75

Just got home from running around for 100 miles.Went to 2 different spring shops but can't get it in till Mon. 300.00 to replace both rear spring hangers and shackles! Another OUCH for that dang found on road dead truck :hmm3grin2orange: I know should have bought a real truck in the first place :bang: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dont remind me :bang:
> Thats another 15 bucks.
> When I get home im buying a dremenl and diving in for porting
> 
> 
> I got my 038 coming in soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Where you been looking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im waiting on a tire to get fixed on the truck lol



That the one that picked up a nail?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just got home from running around for 100 miles.Went to 2 different spring shops but can't get it in till Mon. 300.00 to replace both rear spring hangers and shackles! Another OUCH for that dang found on road dead truck :hmm3grin2orange: I know should have bought a real truck in the first place :bang: :hmm3grin2orange:



I have done many of them around here, the hanger costs about $75. ea. from the Ferd stealer and about 2 hrs to change a pair of them out. Acetelene cutting gear comes in real handy.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have done many of them around here, the hanger costs about $75. ea. from the Ferd stealer and about 2 hrs to change a pair of them out. Acetelene cutting gear comes in real handy.



A torch would be very handy for that! LOL My wood hauler did the same thing.Its a ferd too. LOL For some dumb reason I have 3 ferd trucks? Like I told Ron I just aint got no sense :bang: :hmm3grin2orange: I know why I have them! CHEAP :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> That the one that picked up a nail?



Yea, turned out to be a 3in freakn nail!







tbone75 said:


> A torch would be very handy for that! LOL My wood hauler did the same thing.Its a ferd too. LOL For some dumb reason I have 3 ferd trucks? Like I told Ron I just aint got no sense :bang: :hmm3grin2orange: I know why I have them! CHEAP :hmm3grin2orange:



John... Take em to the scrap yard and use the 900 dollars buying saws


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dont remind me :bang:
> Where you been looking?



just on here, started a thread. 



pioneerguy600 said:


> Crappy old saws,...I crushed/junked dozens of em, got more for the scrap than what they were worth whole.
> Seriously though they are older and there is little intrest in them anywhere even though there was a lot of them made. There are many older Pioneers that I have just as hard a time finding parts for, it took me many years of looking to make inroads/contacts for finding parts.



Well crap..If i hadnt already spent some money on it I might scrap it. is it magnesium or aluminum? 
Im assuming not just any scrap yard will give me money for magnesium? if so whats a going price for Magnesium/Aluminum?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> just on here, started a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Well crap..If i hadnt already spent some money on it I might scrap it. is it magnesium or aluminum?
> Im assuming not just any scrap yard will give me money for magnesium? if so whats a going price for Magnesium/Aluminum?



Look on chainsawr.com 
Or call #### dougan (richie) 
Need his number?


----------



## roncoinc

Painting and sanding,drying over woodstove.
did a JB weld job last nite,left it in the shop,now it still aint hard 
wtf ??
set it by stove,got softer..  i know,heat wil do that to epoxy but maybe that will kick it to dry ?


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Look on chainsawr.com
> Or call #### dougan (richie)
> Need his number?



chainsawr doesnt have em. 
and i dont know dougan....is he a well know MAC guy or something?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> chainsawr doesnt have em.
> and i dont know dougan....is he a well know MAC guy or something?



Ya know the guy that says "hello welcome to shoptalk" on youtube? Thats dougan. He has alot of parts lol. 
Bob Wright is a well known mac guy too! I dont have bobs number though


----------



## farrell

finished the port work on the 372 and got it put back together:hmm3grin2orange: fire it up in the morning!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Painting and sanding,drying over woodstove.
> did a JB weld job last nite,left it in the shop,now it still aint hard
> wtf ??
> set it by stove,got softer..  i know,heat wil do that to epoxy but maybe that will kick it to dry ?



If the jb is to old it won't harden? Is it as old as you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ron a lot of things won't get hard after they get to old :hmm3grin2orange: Guess I aint all that old yet? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> just on here, started a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Well crap..If i hadnt already spent some money on it I might scrap it. is it magnesium or aluminum?
> Im assuming not just any scrap yard will give me money for magnesium? if so whats a going price for Magnesium/Aluminum?



Its likely an alloy of both, I have not sold any for a long time now as the newer saws have more plastic on them and only the crankcase and a few bits are made of magnesium alloy so it takes a long time to fill a scrap metal dumpster now.


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> chainsawr doesnt have em.
> and i dont know dougan....is he a well know MAC guy or something?



If'n you are lookin' to fix a couple of saws at the same time, ya' might want to consider standin on yer tailgate and droppin' that 3-25 on that MiniMac................It'll fix 'em both up, real quick like........................I'm just sayin'............LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ya know the guy that says "hello welcome to shoptalk" on youtube? Thats dougan. He has alot of parts lol.
> Bob Wright is a well known mac guy too! I dont have bobs number though



Richard Dougan.


----------



## farrell

matched jug skirt with jug base at transfers. widen the intake and polished. widen the exhaust and polished (really widened it at the flange). went gasketless. matched the muffler to exhaust on the jug. opened up the muffler mod more.


----------



## tbone75

I better go do something before Ron trys to put salt on me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Richard Dougan.



I call him #### or richie  
He's a good guy though! I can talk to him for a good couple hours on the phone.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I call him #### or richie
> He's a good guy though! I can talk to him for a good couple hours on the phone.



I agree, he`s a good source of info and parts, even bought whole saws from him.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I agree, he`s a good source of info and parts, even bought whole saws from him.



I need to get a paypal soon! Haha


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> If'n you are lookin' to fix a couple of saws at the same time, ya' might want to consider standin on yer tailgate and droppin' that 3-25 on that MiniMac................It'll fix 'em both up, real quick like........................I'm just sayin'............LOL!!!



Thanks Jon, i can always count on you to raise my spirits about anything! Oh yeah, i almost forgot to mention, The mini Mac shipped out yesterday its on its way out to you, should be there early next week. 



ChainsawmanXX said:


> I call him #### or richie
> He's a good guy though! I can talk to him for a good couple hours on the phone.



Whats the best way to get in touch with him? email, phone?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Thanks Jon, i can always count on you to raise my spirits about anything! Oh yeah, i almost forgot to mention, The mini Mac shipped out yesterday its on its way out to you, should be there early next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the best way to get in touch with him? email, phone?



Phone. Heres his number
541 863 5387


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> Thanks Jon, i can always count on you to raise my spirits about anything! Oh yeah, i almost forgot to mention, The mini Mac shipped out yesterday its on its way out to you, should be there early next week.




Hey don't thank me, it's the least I could do for such a good friend.

Awhile back I posted in the Swap Meet thread that I needed some parts to repair a MiniMac, here's the list:

* An 8-10lb sledgehammer

* A large dust pan

* A large pushbroom, and a small handbroom

* A cardboard box

Feel free to use this list for any other saw as it is universal for many "repair" jobs. It is also perfect for any Not So Eager Beaver needing repair.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I need to get a paypal soon! Haha



That is the best way to send and receive money.


----------



## tbone75

This Stihl whacker is being a real PITA ! Can't see how to get to the clamp that holds the motor on the shaft? Got the new pulley,rope,primer bulb,spark plug and fuel lines on it.Just very hard to get it back together the way I took it apart LOL Trying to get the motor back on the shaft and hold it all together! :bang: Need the front cover off so I can put it on first.Then it would be easy!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> This Stihl whacker is being a real PITA ! Can't see how to get to the clamp that holds the motor on the shaft? Got the new pulley,rope,primer bulb,spark plug and fuel lines on it.Just very hard to get it back together the way I took it apart LOL Trying to get the motor back on the shaft and hold it all together! :bang: Need the front cover off so I can put it on first.Then it would be easy!



I believe those were originally assembled somewhere in the Southern Hemisphere, something about the gravitational pull being different, and it making them easier to assemble.
If you put it together standing on your head the same results can be achieved, kinda like flipping the saw over, and undercutting when the chain is on backwards...........:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Nader watch till 9pm here :bang: Could last till midnight now? Watching the news right now.


----------



## tbone75

Small town in Indiana is gone!6 killed so far.


----------



## tbone75

Looks bad down in Tenn. too!


----------



## tbone75

Looks like this storm may head up to Ron,Jim and Robin sometime?


----------



## tbone75

Henryville down on the Ohio Ky border is wiped out too! This one seems to be worse than the last storms!


----------



## dancan

Holy Crap !
Make sure you can beat a hasty retreat to a safe area in your house , I know your wife can make it , you better start now .
Joking aside play it safe .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Holy Crap !
> Make sure you can beat a hasty retreat to a safe area in your house , I know your wife can make it , you better start now .
> Joking aside play it safe .



No worries! She can roll me down the basement steps :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Tell her to lube every thing up with lard so you can slide right down .


----------



## dancan

I wonder how the SuubMainerener has made out ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Tell her to lube every thing up with lard so you can slide right down .



No need I am getting fat enough I should roll easy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I wonder how the SuubMainerener has made out ?



:msp_confused: Seen him down that a little bit ago? But he didn't say nuttin?


----------



## dancan

Slugzz move on a slime trail don't they ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Slugzz move on a slime trail don't they ?



Yep....She would need a rope on me.Have to pull me to stay out of the slime or she would bust her arse! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I had a quiet day at the shop so I did a little saw maintenance , I had a mount that needed changing , as I looked at the saw I realized that I had an awful buildup of pine , fir , spruce tar/sap on the cylinder and fins , it took me about an hour of Spray Nine and scraping the thick stuff to get it reasonable clean :msp_mad: .
I can see how the buildup could cause problems with heat on the cylinder , I'll pay more attention after doing a lot of softwood and spray clean more often , not just compressed air .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Yep....She would need a rope on me.Have to pull me to stay out of the slime or she would bust her arse! :hmm3grin2orange:



No rope needed , she'd just need to stand behind you at the top of the stairs and give you a good swift kick in the azz , gravity will do the rest .


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> finished the port work on the 372 and got it put back together:hmm3grin2orange: fire it up in the morning!



 ..... let me know about the before and after.
working on two of them now but just fixing up and getting running.
Xtra stuff later.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> If the jb is to old it won't harden? Is it as old as you? :hmm3grin2orange:



You sayin i cant get hard because i'm to old ??
YOU promised not to tell !!!!!!!!!!!
I can be HARD on YOU fella !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You sayin i cant get hard because i'm to old ??
> YOU promised not to tell !!!!!!!!!!!
> I can be HARD on YOU fella !



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Just don't get the salt shaker out! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

You guys seem big into huskys. Need to pick your brain, if i was to start really looking for some good project saws. What would you suggest model wise to look for. 

I guess what im asking, what are saws that are old enough that people wont want much for them, but can be fixed up with parts available and a fairly low price, and would be god runners.....Thanks to the advice of Ron, im gonna put out some feelers in the area and try to use CL. 

ANNNNND GO!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This Stihl whacker is being a real PITA ! Can't see how to get to the clamp that holds the motor on the shaft? Got the new pulley,rope,primer bulb,spark plug and fuel lines on it.Just very hard to get it back together the way I took it apart LOL Trying to get the motor back on the shaft and hold it all together! :bang: Need the front cover off so I can put it on first.Then it would be easy!



Welcome to the world of Stihl beergineering.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Henryville down on the Ohio Ky border is wiped out too! This one seems to be worse than the last storms!



Me thinks i will glady take a little cold WX and some snow instead


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Tell her to lube every thing up with lard so you can slide right down .



He has enuf lard !!!!! LOL !!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Me thinks i will glady take a little cold WX and some snow instead



Got to agree with you on that!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He has enuf lard !!!!! LOL !!!!!!



I can send you some blue pills? May not be enough for you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> You guys seem big into huskys. Need to pick your brain, if i was to start really looking for some good project saws. What would you suggest model wise to look for.
> 
> I guess what im asking, what are saws that are old enough that people wont want much for them, but can be fixed up with parts available and a fairly low price, and would be god runners.....Thanks to the advice of Ron, im gonna put out some feelers in the area and try to use CL.
> 
> ANNNNND GO!



First on the list is husky 350.
usually find them fried cheap.
many mods to do and an AM topend is cheap and mods well.
346NE complete top end less than $100 and a grinder does the rest.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> First on the list is husky 350.
> usually find them fried cheap.
> many mods to do and an AM topend is cheap and mods well.
> 346NE complete top end less than $100 and a grinder does the rest.



The only hard to get part is a used muffler! LOL New ones all over the place! LOL One of my favorite saws!


----------



## tbone75

Husky 50-55s are easy to find too.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> You guys seem big into huskys. Need to pick your brain, if i was to start really looking for some good project saws. What would you suggest model wise to look for.
> 
> I guess what im asking, what are saws that are old enough that people wont want much for them, but can be fixed up with parts available and a fairly low price, and would be god runners.....Thanks to the advice of Ron, im gonna put out some feelers in the area and try to use CL.
> 
> ANNNNND GO!



Them mini things seem to be next to free :hmm3grin2orange:
I think most other saws go up in price the minute someone hears you say that you collect them .
Keep looking at the ads , Kijiji is popular here CL not so much , you'll eventually find them , I'm not in a "Big" saw area but I did get a running 2100 and 266 for 125.00$$ , a real clean 361 for 125.00$$ , a real nice 034Super for 100.00$$ and a nice 2171 that wouldn't oil the bar for 65.00$$ , a 026 not running for 50.00$$ and a runner with a new bar and chain for 65.00$$ .
I've gotten some good freebies by word of mouth and I have gambled on a few that I consider a loss .
I try to "Collect" work saws that I want/like to use .
It takes a time and some members score big time , wait and it will pop up .
Don't forget parts cost money and it adds up fast .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I can send you some blue pills? May not be enough for you? :hmm3grin2orange:



I sleep on a mtress on the floor ( good for back ) so i dont have to worry about rolling out of bed 
BTW: hows that memory foam working ?
like i said,matress on the floor and memory foam is great !


----------



## dancan

I forgot , the 394 I've got was 50.00$$ for the 33'' bar and chain , I bought a top end from a member here and Jerry put it together "Real Good" !


----------



## dancan

Ron & John talking about , lard , hard ,blue pills , foam and salt ????????????
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I sleep on a mtress on the floor ( good for back ) so i dont have to worry about rolling out of bed
> BTW: hows that memory foam working ?
> like i said,matress on the floor and memory foam is great !



The foam seems to be working good! If I slept on the floor or even close I would never be able to get up! :hmm3grin2orange: I really just roll to get out of bed in the morning! i am always much worse in the morning!


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Ron & John talking about , lard , hard ,blue pills , foam and salt ????????????
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ?



I thought it was a little weird too.....i just wasnt gonna bring it up.
Your a brave man.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ron & John talking about , lard , hard ,blue pills , foam and salt ????????????
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ?



Don't knock it till you try it :msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I thought it was a little weird too.....i just wasnt gonna bring it up.
> Your a brave man.



Ron told me about it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I forgot , the 394 I've got was 50.00$$ for the 33'' bar and chain , I bought a top end from a member here and Jerry put it together "Real Good" !



It seems Jerry fixes all your saws? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All....keep your ol self safe there John.......we are just going to get a little snow and a bunch of rain tomorrow....Those 'naders would scare the crap out of me......but somehow drawn to want to see one..silly man, me.....

Saab fought well today...we parried back and forth...but she would NOT pick up her oil...no oil pressure....Saab WIS says to remove the sparkplugs and turn the motor over on the starter until the oil light goes out.....didn't happen......went home and did more research online.....found this to be common after the work I have done.....many solutions most involving taking the oil pump apart..not in my future methinks....went back to the shop and stared....and stared..finally made a decision..went to the NAPA and bought a case (6qt) of Mobil 1 to go along with the 2 qts I had left......it took 7 qts (on top of the 4.5 in the motor)to submerge the oil pump and prime it....LOL!! It did work and then the inspection plate in the base allowed me top drain off the excess easily after the pump primed...now I have the oil for the next oil change in the truck (due in 300 miles). Then assembled the ign and started her right up...lifters clattered for a while as the Saab geeks said it would..but came out of it...it runs very smooth and I ran it through 10 cooling fan cycles....no road test as it took me most of the day (after the mornings other work) to get this straightened out....probably could have started it up and picked the oil up but was not willing to chance it with this motor.

Tomorrow reinstall the pass side wheel well and lower plastic splash panels, put the front wheels back on and road test....won't be sure of things untuil it has 500 or so miles on it...but it did run good...LOL!!!! And it does run!!! No sign of that clip either Jerry.....


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> It seems Jerry fixes all your saws? :hmm3grin2orange:



I already told you guy's , other than SIMPLE maintenance , I'm my own worst enemy .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Husky 50-55s are easy to find too.



And afternarket top ends are cheap.
have to understand,about anything had cheap will need $100 worth of parts.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron & John talking about , lard , hard ,blue pills , foam and salt ????????????
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ?



Dont go getting to exited on us now,calm down.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Evening All....keep your ol self safe there John.......we are just going to get a little snow and a bunch of rain tomorrow....Those 'naders would scare the crap out of me......but somehow drawn to want to see one..silly man, me.....
> 
> Saab fought well today...we parried back and forth...but she would NOT pick up her oil...no oil pressure....Saab WIS says to remove the sparkplugs and turn the motor over on the starter until the oil light goes out.....didn't happen......went home and did more research online.....found this to be common after the work I have done.....many solutions most involving taking the oil pump apart..not in my future methinks....went back to the shop and stared....and stared..finally made a decision..went to the NAPA and bought a case (6qt) of Mobil 1 to go along with the 2 qts I had left......it took 7 qts (on top of the 4.5 in the motor)to submerge the oil pump and prime it....LOL!! It did work and then the inspection plate in the base allowed me top drain off the excess easily after the pump primed...now I have the oil for the next oil change in the truck (due in 300 miles). Then assembled the ign and started her right up...lifters clattered for a while as the Saab geeks said it would..but came out of it...it runs very smooth and I ran it through 10 cooling fan cycles....no road test as it took me most of the day (after the mornings other work) to get this straightened out....probably could have started it up and picked the oil up but was not willing to chance it with this motor.
> 
> Tomorrow reinstall the pass side wheel well and lower plastic splash panels, put the front wheels back on and road test....won't be sure of things untuil it has 500 or so miles on it...but it did run good...LOL!!!! And it does run!!! No sign of that clip either Jerry.....



Good showing Robin..
and Jerry probly wont tell you where he put the clip !!


----------



## roncoinc

My saw stash is gone !!! 
wrapped em up good in an old swimming pool on top of a couple pallets to protect them from the weather.
they are safe under there but i need to get to a couple


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Dont go getting to exited on us now,calm down.



[video=youtube;pFzdLQkLPNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=pFzdLQkLPNo[/video]

Music is ready but sadly , I'm out of Rye .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Good showing Robin..
> and Jerry probly wont tell you where he put the clip !!



LOL,...I never put any of the extra`s in the assembly itself, always drop them in the parts boxes or in the wash/soak trays etc. That way they pretty much get "discovered" at the completion of job and its usually something that would belong to said assembly but are extras, sometimes it is a non standard bolt or nut but I wouldn`t put any of that inside an engine or trans, saw ,outboard etc.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My saw stash is gone !!!
> wrapped em up good in an old swimming pool on top of a couple pallets to protect them from the weather.
> they are safe under there but i need to get to a couple



Dang Ron you won't find that stuff till spring thaw! :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

I felt pretty safe from you anyway!!LOL!!! If only for the distance!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Almost done another 372xp..
waiting on air filter cover,brake flag and handlebar and choke rod.
fired it off in the shop.
put a board thru the footrest and screwed the ends into the floor 
held onto the front and got 150 lbs comp !!.. thats pretty good for one of these.
only ran it on a little gas in the carb.have already seen it run and start.
did i already post this ??

wrist hurting so bad i had to take a vicodin and i dont like that stuff 
so i may get flaky 

Man these things are EASY to work on.
the simple throttle cable setup is so much nicer than linkage..dont have to bend it or twist the carb,just slides in place.no slop,no catching.


----------



## tbone75

Very good trick there Robin!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Almost done another 372xp..
> waiting on air filter cover,brake flag and handlebar and choke rod.
> fired it off in the shop.
> put a board thru the footrest and screwed the ends into the floor
> held onto the front and got 150 lbs comp !!.. thats pretty good for one of these.
> only ran it on a little gas in the carb.have already seen it run and start.
> did i already post this ??
> 
> wrist hurting so bad i had to take a vicodin and i dont like that stuff
> so i may get flaky
> 
> Man these things are EASY to work on.
> the simple throttle cable setup is so much nicer than linkage..dont have to bend it or twist the carb,just slides in place.no slop,no catching.



May get flaky on us? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Very good trick there Robin!



Well, it wan't my trick just the easiest means to an end I read about.......the internet is a wonderful thing.....you just have to be able to not expect an easy answer...you have to pick what makes the best sense for you of all that you read!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> May get flaky on us? :msp_rolleyes:



LOL!!! We would notice.....wouldn't we???


----------



## tbone75

Where is that left horse nad? I need someone else to pick on


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Where is that left horse nad? I need someone else to pick on




He's hiding somewhere on the right!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> He's hiding somewhere on the right!!!



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Down here we call a problematic car a " clam " .
kinda fitting eh ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Where is that left horse nad? I need someone else to pick on



Look down the bottom of who is on.
take your pick !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Look down the bottom of who is on.
> take your pick !!



They are being to quiet! :msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

I see " randall " is here 
get any mini macs going ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Now I feel like a SLUG. 
Just got back from a god barbecue joint in town. had the "little bit of everything" platter...and a plate of fried pickles for an appetizzer. and about a gallon of sweet tea. 

so about all i can do tonight is sit on the puter and talk to you idiots.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Down here we call a problematic car a " clam " .
> kinda fitting eh ??



I just call them a POS :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Now I feel like a SLUG.
> Just got back from a god barbecue joint in town. had the "little bit of everything" platter...and a plate of fried pickles for an appetizzer. and about a gallon of sweet tea.
> 
> so about all i can do tonight is sit on the puter and talk to you idiots.



Hey !!!! 
watch what you say !! 
John resembles them remarks !


----------



## AU_K2500

If the rain holds off, im going out with my Dad tomorrow and were gonna run some saws through some wood, and hopefully get a cord or two for my parents house. 

Sadly the chain for the C7 didnt come today like it was supposed to, so itll be the EZ auto, PM650 and the 041AV.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey !!!!
> watch what you say !!
> John resembles them remarks !



I got nuttin to say :msp_sneaky::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> I see " randall " is here
> get any mini macs going ??



Just trying to get caught up with the chatter.

Maybe some mini mac work tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> If the rain holds off, im going out with my Dad tomorrow and were gonna run some saws through some wood, and hopefully get a cord or two for my parents house.
> 
> Sadly the chain for the C7 didnt come today like it was supposed to, so itll be the EZ auto, PM650 and the 041AV.



:msp_mellow: When you going to get a real saw :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Just trying to get caught up with the chatter.
> 
> Maybe some mini mac work tomorrow.



I thought I didn't have much sense?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

tbone75 said:


> I thought I didn't have much sense?



You don't understand. Ron has buried my son in these things. I need some of them to run so I don't have to trip over them.


----------



## tbone75

Dang!...Did I run everyone off? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> You don't understand. Ron has buried my son in these things. I need some of them to run so I don't have to trip over them.



That darn Ron can be very meen! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Is a 371xp about the same as a 372xp?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

tbone75 said:


> That darn Ron can be very meen! :hmm3grin2orange:



That's why he has those security cameras... so nobody brings him more mini macs!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> If the rain holds off, im going out with my Dad tomorrow and were gonna run some saws through some wood, and hopefully get a cord or two for my parents house.
> 
> Sadly the chain for the C7 didnt come today like it was supposed to, so itll be the EZ auto, PM650 and the 041AV.



Now theres some suffering going on tomorrow 
wear wrist braces !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Is a 371xp about the same as a 372xp?



One number lower..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now theres some suffering going on tomorrow
> wear wrist braces !!



Maybe I should trade him this old C9?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> One number lower..



OK smart arse LOL Same size on the CCs ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Is a 371xp about the same as a 372xp?



I realy dont know.
seems all the parts interchange.
must be SOME dif tho or they wouldnt have changed the number.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> I realy dont know.
> seems all the parts interchange.
> must be SOME dif tho or they wouldnt have changed the number.



http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/62862.htm


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/62862.htm



Thanks Ron! Very little difference in them.


----------



## sefh3

Boy we have some high winds here tonight. 40-60mph gusts. Power has been off twice now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Boy we have some high winds here tonight. 40-60mph gusts. Power has been off twice now.



We are praying for you, stay safe!


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are praying for you, stay safe!



Thanks Jerry. It's been crazy with tornadoes in March??? I expect them in June or July but not March. I have family down in Alabama that just dealt with a huge tornado last year and now they had another one touchdown last night.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Ron! Very little difference in them.



I dunno if two rings is better than one or what ?
i DO like the side chain adjuster tho,my dolkita has that and some others and it works well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Thanks Jerry. It's been crazy with tornadoes in March??? I expect them in June or July but not March. I have family down in Alabama that just dealt with a huge tornado last year and now they had another one touchdown last night.



I know,..its crazy,..I never heard of them this early in the year and they seem so destructive.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dunno if two rings is better than one or what ?
> i DO like the side chain adjuster tho,my dolkita has that and some others and it works well.



I like the side adjust much better!


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know,..its crazy,..I never heard of them this early in the year and they seem so destructive.



They had one a few nights ago that went through Illinois and was classified as a F4. That's scary!! Also not having any snow this winter is making me wonder what this summer is going to be like. Let's hope it's not a hot one.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Boy we have some high winds here tonight. 40-60mph gusts. Power has been off twice now.



It seems to have just missed me.Hope you have the same luck!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> They had one a few nights ago that went through Illinois and was classified as a F4. That's scary!! Also not having any snow this winter is making me wonder what this summer is going to be like. Let's hope it's not a hot one.



I wonder too? This kind of weather 3 months early!


----------



## sefh3

I'm calling it a night on here tonight. Power has been flickering a few times now. The wind is picking up rather fast. 

Nite all. I'll check back in the am.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> :msp_mellow: When you going to get a real saw :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:



Soon as somebody sends me a good project husky.......*cough* *cough*


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I'm calling it a night on here tonight. Power has been flickering a few times now. The wind is picking up rather fast.
> 
> Nite all. I'll check back in the am.



You take care tonight!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I'm calling it a night on here tonight. Power has been flickering a few times now. The wind is picking up rather fast.
> 
> Nite all. I'll check back in the am.



Have a safe night.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Soon as somebody sends me a good project husky.......*cough* *cough*



Lots of them on fleabay right now! Sorry but I am fixing all mine LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

au_k2500 said:


> soon as somebody sends me a good project husky.......*cough* *cough*



a what!!!....:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> a what!!!....:msp_scared::msp_scared:



Jerry your a little slow tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> jerry your a little slow tonight? :d



a good husky project saw?????


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> a good husky project saw?????



You know them Huskys ROCK !


----------



## tbone75

Dang wind is starting to get up here now?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Jerry your a little slow tonight?



You meen like a steel ??


----------



## tbone75

Ron you get the parts for the big Husky yet?


----------



## roncoinc

Feel like cruising the Bay but i got to durned many good (husky) projects going now.
ordered a base gaket for the 576xp i been waiting 3 weeks for from the place i used to work at.
this place said it be in wend.
think the old place is trying to get rid of me.
now i cant even go downstairs to look at the parts saws when he used to sell me whole saws..
last time i was there another employe was rude to me.
i figure if i cant be treated right and the good deals are at an end,,,i may as will finish it in a flourish 
nothing like "accidentally" tripping over a huge stihl saw display,knocking them all over and getting hurt,and having to go to the hospital


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you get the parts for the big Husky yet?



The 181 ??


----------



## Sagetown

Yep; weird weather already. Even baseball size hail reported. My purple martins didn't show up yesterday either.
But here's a eye opener. Whirlpool Corp refrigerator plant in Fort Smith had eleven cases of staph infection reported. Says it's being spread from tattoos. They're doing a major clean up this week-end.


----------



## AU_K2500

well, cant say i didnt try. Im always looking on the bay, its a bad habit to have, gets me in trouble.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The 181 ??



No not the arm breaker LOL The 576 LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sagetown said:


> Yep; weird weather already. Even baseball size hail reported. My purple martins didn't show up yesterday either.
> But here's a eye opener. Whirlpool Corp refrigerator plant in Fort Smith had eleven cases of staph infection reported. Says it's being spread from tattoos. They're doing a major clean up this week-end.



That staph is some nasty stuff! Baseball hail :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well, cant say i didnt try. Im always looking on the bay, its a bad habit to have, gets me in trouble.



Ron has that 181 ?


----------



## Sagetown

Good news is that my new logger boots came in tonight. Can't wait to try'em out. Double-H brand. USA made.


----------



## tbone75

Not much going on tonight?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No not the arm breaker LOL The 576 LOL



Have the jug and piston and new rings for it,waiting for a base gasket.
only 10 thou squish without one !
figured for $2.50 i didnt want to make one that complicated with so much other stuff to do.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Have the jug and piston and new rings for it,waiting for a base gasket.
> only 10 thou squish without one !
> figured for $2.50 i didnt want to make one that complicated with so much other stuff to do.



WOW only 10 thou without one! That is different than most? Should have some good compression!


----------



## farrell

evening kids!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening kids!



How you doing tonight?


----------



## Sagetown

farrell said:


> evening kids!



Night farrell; this kid's calling it a day.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> How you doing tonight?



freaking awesome! saws done, play with it tomorrow. goin to pick up my mower and snowblower in the mornin. and you?


----------



## farrell

Sagetown said:


> Night farrell; this kid's calling it a day.



have good one!


----------



## farrell

Q&A: i turn my flywheel by hand on my 372 when piston gets top i hear a hiss coming from decomp valve is this normal? never paid attention to know if it is


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Q&A: i turn my flywheel by hand on my 372 when piston gets top i hear a hiss coming from decomp valve is this normal? never paid attention to know if it is



Don't think it should? Try cleaning it up maybe? Been out checking fleabay LOL Didn't find much?


----------



## dancan

I see that the Aliens are at it again ................Or is it the ZZZSlackerzz are at it again ?


----------



## dancan

John hand out a bunch of Huskydozy pills ?


----------



## Sagetown

Morning Fellers. Short night. Woke up thinking how I can reach my Internet provider. Last contact they said their new system had some hangups. Except for my iPhone, I've been cut off for nearly 2 weeks now.


----------



## dancan

I'd have been on the phone at the end of day 1 , they may not know you have a problem .


----------



## RandyMac

Been one of those nights fellas. Nothing like the first Friday after the beginning of the month to bring out the scumbags. 19 out of the 21 so far are burning taxpayer bucks on their binges.


----------



## Sagetown

dancan said:


> I'd have been on the phone at the end of day 1 , they may not know you have a problem .



Exactly what I did. Talked with tech who said the problem was with Billing. Their System couldn't retrieve pymnt from my CReditcard Co.
They couldn't even make connection with billing.
Now, when I call, I get an auto ans service that gives # options for Tech Support or Billing, and as soon as I press a number I get cut off. Yesterday I finally got a recording saying to leave my ph # and they call me. I'll call again today.


----------



## sefh3

Morning everyone. Evening Randy!!!

We made it through the nasty winds last night. No damage to the house so that's a plus. Waiting for daylight to assure no other damage was done.

I know most of you might not hear about this stuff around here, John might, but yesterday am there was another head on accident on the expressway. This is the 8th or so in the past few years of people going the wrong way on the expressway and hitting another car head on. This one killed 4 college girls and the driver that went the wrong way. This just blows me away of how it happened. They said the driver was not intoxicated.


----------



## Sagetown

sefh3 said:


> Morning everyone. Evening Randy!!!
> 
> We made it through the nasty winds last night. No damage to the house so that's a plus. Waiting for daylight to assure no other damage was done.
> 
> I know most of you might not hear about this stuff around here, John might, but yesterday am there was another head on accident on the expressway. This is the 8th or so in the past few years of people going the wrong way on the expressway and hitting another car head on. This one killed 4 college girls and the driver that went the wrong way. This just blows me away of how it happened. They said the driver was not intoxicated.



Suicide? Texting? Oh, Texting is suicidal.


----------



## farrell

mornin all!


----------



## sefh3

Sagetown said:


> Suicide? Texting? Oh, Texting is suicidal.



I don't think it was texting. She was 68 years old.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...snowing here...supposed to go to sleet/freezing rain, then all rain....just a cold wet miserable day. Nice in here 77.2 degrees in the kitchen...cookstove is going nice with a fresh loading of dry maple limbs....main stove running right along as usual too. Just made my breakfast on the cookstove...ahhhh food always seems to just taste better when cooked on the wood stove....I doubt it really does but I always think it does...LOL!! Off to take care of Hoss and then down to the shop to finally end this phase of the Saab story...just a few plastic panels to put back and put the front wheels on, too.......got 7 client saws to repair that have built up while I was distracted.....may start going through them this afternoon and get a parts list together so I can order parts all at once.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Morning All...snowing here...supposed to go to sleet/freezing rain, then all rain....just a cold wet miserable day. Nice in here 77.2 degrees in the kitchen...cookstove is going nice with a fresh loading of dry maple limbs....main stove running right along as usual too. Just made my breakfast on the cookstove...ahhhh food always seems to just taste better when cooked on the wood stove....I doubt it really does but I always think it does...LOL!! Off to take care of Hoss and then down to the shop to finally end this phase of the Saab story...just a few plastic panels to put back and put the front wheels on, too.......got 7 client saws to repair that have built up while I was distracted.....may start going through them this afternoon and get a parts list together so I can order parts all at once.



Same here Robin, but the living room is 78.  Should be relatively warm today at 40. Kelly has to fly down to AZ this afternoon so I hope her flight gets out on time. She is gone for over a week! Woohoo!.....oh wait I have to cook for myself....####. .

I have an old Solo apart on my bench right now that I cannot figure out how to get the fuel tank out. It is attached somewhere, but damned if I can find where. Anyone have thoughts on spark plug repair tools? I have at least 2 cylinders that need them fixed, a 625 and a 920. I read that the Big-sert system is good but damn if it isn't pricey.


----------



## Cantdog

Heli-coil is the first thing that comes to mind....but I am sure the Big-cert is the best......how pricey is pricey??? I think I am going go time cert on this 2071 that has an oversize hole gouged in the case for the top right recoil cover bolt...it's kinda close to a vertical partition and I' m not sure there is room for the cert and stihl line up with the hole in the cover......wish I could put my hands on one before spending the $$$.....


P.S. Hope Kelly has a good flight!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> *Heli-coil is the first thing that comes to mind*....but I am sure the Big-cert is the best......how pricey is pricey??? I think I am going go time cert on this 2071 that has an oversize hole gouged in the case for the top right recoil cover bolt...it's kinda close to a vertical partition and I' m not sure there is room for the cert and stihl line up with the hole in the cover......wish I could put my hands on one before spending the $$$.....
> 
> 
> P.S. Hope Kelly has a good flight!!



Will a heli-coil seal the compression? I've wondered about that a couple of times.


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning all! 31°F outside with some frost. It's about time! 

Digger and I are going to sell some saws at auction this morning. He's going to put up a WT for sure and I'm going to sell some of the saws I've tinkered with to (hopefully) get $$ for more projects. Wish Digger some luck!!

I'll check in later and let you know how it turns out for him.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Heli-coil is the first thing that comes to mind....but I am sure the Big-cert is the best......how pricey is pricey??? I think I am going go time cert on this 2071 that has an oversize hole gouged in the case for the top right recoil cover bolt...it's kinda close to a vertical partition and I' m not sure there is room for the cert and stihl line up with the hole in the cover......wish I could put my hands on one before spending the $$$.....
> 
> 
> P.S. Hope Kelly has a good flight!!



That's my problem, I want to see it and make sure it will work. The big sert kit for spark plugs is about $150. That really isn't too bad if I had a bunch of cylinders, but at $75/cylinder I am not so sure it is worth it. I originally thought heli-coil at first but the 920 cylinder has already been repaired with a heli-coil and failed, and somewhere re-tapped the 625 cylinder to a larger thread size. I think this severely limits my options. I didn't think the oversized hole in the 625 would be that big of a problem until I tried to find the correct plug. The only plug I found was a NGK but it is some obscure number that I don't think will be easily found locally. I don't like the idea of paying shipping for a $3 item, and they are only sold at specialty stores so it isn't like I can tack it onto an order of chain or something. 

If you need help fixing saws or drinking beer, my schedule is REALLY free for the next 10 days. Kelly is gone and it's spring break.


----------



## Cantdog

diggers_dad said:


> Will a heli-coil seal the compression? I've wondered about that a couple of times.



It will but it's less than ideal as the red loctite that holds it in degrades after some time with the heat...probably the best would be to weld it in, rebore and tap new threads in the weld.....but that's alot of work...unless the head is NLA...or you actually own and are an expert with a mig/tig machine and can also do the machine work accurately...then nothing to it!! LOL!!! Probablly makes a Big Cert set seem a lot more affordable!!


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> That's my problem, I want to see it and make sure it will work. The big sert kit for spark plugs is about $150. That really isn't too bad if I had a bunch of cylinders, but at $75/cylinder I am not so sure it is worth it. I originally thought heli-coil at first but the 920 cylinder has already been repaired with a heli-coil and failed, and somewhere re-tapped the 625 cylinder to a larger thread size. I think this severely limits my options. I didn't think the oversized hole in the 625 would be that big of a problem until I tried to find the correct plug. The only plug I found was a NGK but it is some obscure number that I don't think will be easily found locally. I don't like the idea of paying shipping for a $3 item, and they are only sold at specialty stores so it isn't like I can tack it onto an order of chain or something.
> 
> If you need help fixing saws or drinking beer, my schedule is REALLY free for the next 10 days. Kelly is gone and it's spring break.



LOL If I can get the big red thing out of the shop today I may well need help..at least drinking beer...LOL!! I'll PM you Sun night once I see what my week looks like...have to go clear to Gouldboro to look at a cabinet job tomorrow morning so will have a better idea of what the week will bring after that.


----------



## Cantdog

Oh I forgot to ask ...do you know how many "certs" come in the kit????


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Oh I forgot to ask ...do you know how many "certs" come in the kit????



The regular kits (non-spark plug) come with 5 inserts. Spark plug kits come with zero inserts so you have to buy them separate.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> LOL If I can get the big red thing out of the shop today I may well need help..at least drinking beer...LOL!! I'll PM you Sun night once I see what my week looks like...have to go clear to Gouldboro to look at a cabinet job tomorrow morning so will have a better idea of what the week will bring after that.



Good luck! It's better to be busy than bored.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> The regular kits (non-spark plug) come with 5 inserts. Spark plug kits come with zero inserts so you have to buy them separate.



AHHH....so it's $150.00 just for the tooling.......guess I'll have to look into it further online....I gotta do something on this 2071 recoil...the hole has already been hogged out so I don't think the correct helicoil will even work.....why do people do the things they do???? And then want someone else to fix it right...and cheep...and quick!!! LOL!!!


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> AHHH....so it's $150.00 just for the tooling.......guess I'll have to look into it further online....I gotta do something on this 2071 recoil...the hole has already been hogged out so I don't think the correct helicoil will even work.....why do people do the things they do???? And then want someone else to fix it right...and cheep...and quick!!! LOL!!!



I think the regular kits are cheaper than the spark plug kits. Not sure how cheap though. If it is just for the recoil cover, have you thought about the EZ thread repair parts? They are super cheap and will make up the difference for the oversized hole. 

http://www.ezlok.com/InsertsMetal/carbonSteel.html


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Don't think it should? Try cleaning it up maybe? Been out checking fleabay LOL Didn't find much?



thanks john! i will pull it out


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just recently have gone with the EZ insert type for doing sparkplugs and will also use them on other stripped out threaded holes in the future. They are cheaper but you need to supply your own pilot bit and threader. I really liked all of the cert type fittings but they are really getting ridiculous price wise.


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> Q&A: i turn my flywheel by hand on my 372 when piston gets top i hear a hiss coming from decomp valve is this normal? never paid attention to know if it is



any other suggestions?


----------



## sefh3

Is your decompression in or out?


----------



## farrell

sefh3 said:


> Is your decompression in or out?



out


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Morning everyone. Evening Randy!!!
> 
> We made it through the nasty winds last night. No damage to the house so that's a plus. Waiting for daylight to assure no other damage was done.
> 
> I know most of you might not hear about this stuff around here, John might, but yesterday am there was another head on accident on the expressway. This is the 8th or so in the past few years of people going the wrong way on the expressway and hitting another car head on. This one killed 4 college girls and the driver that went the wrong way. This just blows me away of how it happened. They said the driver was not intoxicated.



Good to hear you made it through ,hope there was no major damage around your place.
There was a head on accident close to here a week back where a driver was going the wrong way on a divided highway, I cannot fathom what that driver was thinking or aware of to be on that side of the highway with all the traffic meeting her coming head on. A co worker and I were nearly hit by an elderly gentleman driving a big black Lincoln going the wrong way on a divided highway out by Miller Lake, that is just a few miles from our major airport here, we had to dive over a lane into traffic to avoid a head on.


----------



## PB

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just recently have gone with the EZ insert type for doing sparkplugs and will also use them on other stripped out threaded holes in the future. They are cheaper but you need to supply your own pilot bit and threader. I really liked all of the cert type fittings but they are really getting ridiculous price wise.



Are you using them in aluminum heads or steel? Are you worried about differences in heat expansion?

I hear you about the price, just seen that the inserts for the time sert are a buck a piece for the SMALL ones.


----------



## PB

farrell said:


> any other suggestions?



Are you sure it is coming from your decomp and not out of your exhaust?


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to hear you made it through ,hope there was no major damage around your place.
> There was a head on accident close to here a week back where a driver was going the wrong way on a divided highway, I cannot fathom what that driver was thinking or aware of to be on that side of the highway with all the traffic meeting her coming head on. A co worker and I were nearly hit by an elderly gentleman driving a big black Lincoln going the wrong way on a divided highway out by Miller Lake, that is just a few miles from our major airport here, we had to dive over a lane into traffic to avoid a head on.



I have not made it outside yet but I don't think there was any damage to the house or property. 

They reported today on this accident. The lady drove 7 plus miles the wrong way on a 4 lane interstate. She got on the wrong exist and continued to drive. A trucker called it in to 911 but there was nothing he could do about it. There was a trooper in the area but couldn't get to her in time before the accident. I just can't imagine what she was thinking.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> any other suggestions?



Replace it with a new one, they are not worth fiddling around with, carbon gets built up and stuck to the slide valve thus it cannot seal tightly. I have soaked some of them in carb cleaner for days on end with varying degrees of success but its faster and better to just replace them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> Are you using them in aluminum heads or steel? Are you worried about differences in heat expansion?
> 
> I hear you about the price, just seen that the inserts for the time sert are a buck a piece for the SMALL ones.



I am using them in aluminum chainsaw cylinders. All inserts are made from steel and there will be a difference in heat expansion rates but so far 37 cylinders I have put inserts in are still out there running. I have two of my own saws that I did inserts on and they are fine so I will continue using them until I see if they fail. I also lock all of my inserts in with Devcon, might not be necessary but can`t see where it hurts anything, we always did that if using an insert where it might leak out liquids or gases.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got some stuff to get done, be back later.


----------



## roncoinc

hey ?/ wheres John ??
oh. didnt get that that bad but ?????


----------



## roncoinc

Wadda we do if he got blown away ??
how do we divy up his saws ??


----------



## SawGarage

PB said:


> Anyone have thoughts on spark plug repair tools? I have at least 2 cylinders that need them fixed, a 625 and a 920. I read that the Big-sert system is good but damn if it isn't pricey.



PB,

Heli-coil makes MORE than just a wire-thread repair for spark plugs. I have successfully used their solid insert kit many times on our equipment with GOOD success. I has a spark plug tap, and a over-sized threader all-in-one, and the kit includes a insert-setting tool.

it's a solid repair; the insert has a knurled portion @ the top, with the setting tool, it's swedged out so the knurled area GRABS the cyl. 

*Diggers* with your question on sealing compression, when using a gasketed a plug, it's 100% covered with the gasket, so it seals 100%.



I found the kit @ Napa, and it was ~ $40   there are THREE inserts included. The shortest length is the best for saw, etc cyl. The other two, I've trimmed, and squared the threads off with a thread file. 

PB, what's the deal with the recoil bolt?? never happened without a picture


----------



## SawGarage

pioneerguy600 said:


> ...I cannot fathom what that driver was thinking or aware of to be on that side of the highway with all the traffic meeting her coming head on. A co worker and I were nearly hit by an elderly gentleman driving a big black Lincoln going the wrong way on a divided highway out by Miller Lake, that is just a few miles from our major airport here, we had to dive over a lane into traffic to avoid a head on.



USUALLY with younger folk (IE: NOT the elderly...) it's DRUGS. or a (selfish) suicide attempt 

With the older-folk, it can be dementia, or Alzheimer's (*Ron*?? I think you said you'd have something to add?? Ron?? where are you??? oke:  )


----------



## roncoinc

SawGarage said:


> USUALLY with younger folk (IE: NOT the elderly...) it's DRUGS. or a (selfish) suicide attempt
> 
> With the older-folk, it can be dementia, or Alzheimer's (*Ron*?? I think you said you'd have something to add?? Ron?? where are you??? oke:  )



WATCH IT FLAKE !!! :msp_angry:


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> WATCH IT FLAKE !!! :msp_angry:



FLAKE?? i don't have dandruff issues!!!  When I mentioned Alzheimer's to you before you mentioned something about knowing!! 


Maybe you forgot...  


HEHEHE...


oke:


----------



## roncoinc

Theres the slug !!
i see him down there !
didnt get blown away John ?


----------



## roncoinc

SawGarage said:


> FLAKE?? i don't have dandruff issues!!!  When I mentioned Alzheimer's to you before you mentioned something about knowing!!
> 
> 
> Maybe you forgot...
> 
> 
> HEHEHE...
> 
> 
> oke:



Parts get sent out yet ?
or you forget ?


----------



## tbone75

Didn't get blew away! Sorry Ron I keep the saws :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

I have been very busy this morning! checking out the back of my eyelids LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess I found some of that sleep I have been missing LOL But I sure can't move!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Wadda we do if he got blown away ??
> how do we divy up his saws ??





tbone75 said:


> Didn't get blew away! Sorry Ron I keep the saws :msp_tongue:



Great , now I've got to give back the Stihls that Ron was giving away .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Great , now I've got to give back the Stihls that Ron was giving away .



No Ron won't take them Stihls back LOL Your safe! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Didn't get blew away! Sorry Ron I keep the saws :msp_tongue:



And i was looking foreward to that ported 350 .


----------



## tbone75

These dang cats around here are about to get booted out! 4 cats here and I still had to set a trap to catch a mouse!! Twice I put peanutbutter on the trap and it cleaned it off without getting caught? So I put some cheese on the bottom of the trip! At 1:30 I heard it go off!  Got that little sucker!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And i was looking foreward to that ported 350 .



Can't blame you for that! I like that saw!! It runs very very good!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Guess I found some of that sleep I have been missing LOL But I sure can't move!



Glad somebody got some rest.
my wrists hurt so bad last nite keept me awake.
feel better this morning but thinking i maybe shouldnt do much wrench turning today


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Glad somebody got some rest.
> my wrists hurt so bad last nite keept me awake.
> feel better this morning but thinking i maybe shouldnt do much wrench turning today



I would say that is a good sign not to :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

This is a wasted day for me! Slept half the day plus it will take the other half before I can move enough to do something!


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> I think the regular kits are cheaper than the spark plug kits. Not sure how cheap though. If it is just for the recoil cover, have you thought about the EZ thread repair parts? They are super cheap and will make up the difference for the oversized hole.
> 
> Carbon Steel Threaded Inserts for Metal by E-ZLOK



I wonder if Braggs carries them??? I guess I'll have to call the number on the website and find the nearest dealer...they look like a good rig and wiil probably work fine in the 2071...Thanks Lee..and Jerry


Oh!!! the Saab is "on the road again" hmmm that sounds catchy..... someone otta write a song with that in it somwhere......


----------



## dancan

I'll bet the wife is as happy as you are .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I wonder if Braggs carries them??? I guess I'll have to call the number on the website and find the nearest dealer...they look like a good rig and wiil probably work fine in the 2071...Thanks Lee..and Jerry
> 
> 
> Oh!!! the Saab is "on the road again" hmmm that sounds catchy..... someone otta write a song with that in it somwhere......



All done ?? road tested ??
how many total hours ??


----------



## farrell

went and listened the hiss sound on the 372 some more, think it may just be the piston goin up and down past the intake? fired it though...runs like a raped ape!:msp_w00t: then went to the local dealer to get my parts and......still not in!:msp_angry: first it was wed. then thurs. then yesterday. nope nothin i hate this dealer!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> went and listened the hiss sound on the 372 some more, think it may just be the piston goin up and down past the intake? fired it though...runs like a raped ape!:msp_w00t: then went to the local dealer to get my parts and......still not in!:msp_angry: first it was wed. then thurs. then yesterday. nope nothin i hate this dealer!



Did you test the compression ??
how many lbs ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I would say that is a good sign not to :msp_rolleyes:



I see how you are !
just cause YOU wont get anything done today nobody else should


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I see how you are !
> just cause YOU wont get anything done today nobody else should



You can be King Slug for the day!


----------



## tbone75

I did go fire the stove up! Cold in here! Starting to move some :msp_unsure:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I did go fire the stove up! Cold in here! Starting to move some :msp_unsure:



Yup,slugs move better in warm


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You can be King Slug for the day!



I'm just sitting here,snacking,reading,seaching saw parts.
cant do anymore to the saws in shop until parts.
maybe shovel the snow off the others and bring in a couple later.


----------



## tbone75

Just bought my first J-Red! A 2050 that looks like it don't need much to get going?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm just sitting here,snacking,reading,seaching saw parts.
> cant do anymore to the saws in shop until parts.
> maybe shovel the snow off the others and bring in a couple later.



I may do something today?Feeling better for some reason? I need to go do something besides buy more saws! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just bought my first J-Red! A 2050 that looks like it don't need much to get going?



flea bay ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just bought my first J-Red! A 2050 that looks like it don't need much to get going?



Same as 350.
if i ever see that 2050 i thot i had i will set it aside.


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> Parts get sent out yet ?
> or you forget ?



Hmmm.... I can't 100% percent recall... I know SOMETHING went out? :msp_confused:


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> Just bought my first J-Red! A 2050 that looks like it don't need much to get going?



John,

They are not a bad runner...clamshell design, and a plastic crankcase, they share parts with 2040, 2045 J-red, and 40, 45, 49 Husky. Have some patience getting the top cover back on correctly...they can be frustrating at times.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Did you test the compression ??
> how many lbs ?



145 lbs of compression and .030 squish


----------



## tbone75

OK I am now the owner of 2 J-Reds LOL Just got a 2054 too! Both on fleabay.This one looks real good!


----------



## tbone75

If you find that 2050 Ron? LOL May be a couple months before it thaws out up there? :msp_unsure: Both of these saws are complete so I hope I wont need much? Both been sitting a few years?


----------



## tbone75

That takes care of the J-Reds I wanted for now? LOL If I find a bigger one for a good price I would think about it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> John,
> 
> They are not a bad runner...clamshell design, and a plastic crankcase, they share parts with 2040, 2045 J-red, and 40, 45, 49 Husky. Have some patience getting the top cover back on correctly...they can be frustrating at times.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

tbone75 said:


> That takes care of the J-Reds I wanted for now? LOL If I find a bigger one for a good price I would think about it? LOL



Find a 630 or 670. You won't regret it!


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Find a 630 or 670. You won't regret it!



May have to do that? LOL I don't know anything about the J-Reds ?


----------



## farrell

same as the huskys john! i think you need 2071/2171 or 2186:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> same as the huskys john! i think you need 2071/2171 or 2186:msp_biggrin:



I would like all them too! LOL But they go very high! Hard to find a good deal on them.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I would like all them too! LOL But they go very high! Hard to find a good deal on them.



i know:msp_unsure:


----------



## farrell

most definitely need to replace the decomp valve i have black s#!t running out of it while saw is running!:msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> most definitely need to replace the decomp valve i have black s#!t running out of it while saw is running!:msp_unsure:



Right around 10 bucks for a new one I think?


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> most definitely need to replace the decomp valve i have black s#!t running out of it while saw is running!:msp_unsure:



Yep toss that sucka....as Jerry said they get crapped up and it's better to just replace it...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'll bet the wife is as happy as you are .



You got that right my Acadian friend......LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> All done ?? road tested ??
> how many total hours ??




Yes......Yes.....seemingly forever.....when I work for free I try not to keep track.....but it was just like working on a chainsaw...took longer to get everything clean enough to reassemble than it did reassembling the whole motor!!!


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> I wonder if Braggs carries them??? I guess I'll have to call the number on the website and find the nearest dealer...they look like a good rig and wiil probably work fine in the 2071...Thanks Lee..and Jerry
> 
> 
> Oh!!! the Saab is "on the road again" hmmm that sounds catchy..... someone otta write a song with that in it somwhere......



I don't know about Bragg's but Aubuchon has them in the bolt bins. They are $5 for one of those little buggers, and you will need an 8mm tap (they don't sell them there). The outside thread is 8mm so it is quite a bit larger than the original 5mm.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You got that right my Acadian friend......LOL!!!



Finally !  Now go work on some fun stuff! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> I don't know about Bragg's but Aubuchon has them in the bolt bins. They are $5 for one of those little buggers, and you will need an 8mm tap (they don't sell them there). The outside thread is 8mm so it is quite a bit larger than the original 5mm.



8MM would fill the hole I think...If Aubuchon has them then perhaps EBS has them too in the Hillman fasteners section...I'll have to look. Is that Aubuchon's the one in the mall on Stillwater???


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Finally !  Now go work on some fun stuff! :msp_biggrin:



Yeah I gotta get back on the "money trail" Monday.......actually got to go look at a cabinet job tomorrow morning....not sure about fun but I sure can't have any fun without some dough.....


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> 145 lbs of compression and .030 squish



Good..
i got one 140+ lbs and another 148+ lbs.
havent checked squish.
seems funny but that whats they are supposed to have


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK I am now the owner of 2 J-Reds LOL Just got a 2054 too! Both on fleabay.This one looks real good!



You better get away from that computer and go DO something !!


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Find a 630 or 670. You won't regret it!



I had a 630,,got rid of it.
to big and bulky for me.
i didnt see anything special about it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I had a 630,,got rid of it.
> to big and bulky for me.
> i didnt see anything special about it.



The only big bulky saw I like is Pioneer!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You better get away from that computer and go DO something !!



I am sharpening knives. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I had a 630,,got rid of it.
> to big and bulky for me.
> i didnt see anything special about it.



Did you try it with gas in it????LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

I went out and did stuff too !!
HA !!!
even got pix to prove it !


----------



## farrell

whats the best way to remove the decomp?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I am sharpening knives. LOL



I hope you're not the sharpest knife in the drawer .



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> whats the best way to remove the decomp?



Socket wrench...... counter clockwise........


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> Socket wrench...... counter clockwise........



thanks man!


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> thanks man!




LOL Any time Man!!...


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> LOL Any time Man!!...



wasnt sure if there was anything special for remove all. it looked straight forward enough. dont have a deep well socket thou. when replaced do you need to use anything for sealing the threads?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Did you try it with gas in it????LOL!!!



Yes i did !! LOL !!
sold it to member NHlogga .
i think he gave me like $150 for it ??
without chain brake.


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> wasnt sure if there was anything special for remove all. it looked straight forward enough. dont have a deep well socket thou. when replaced do you need to use anything for sealing the threads?



Yeah you gotta have a deep socket.....you don't need any sealer as there is a washer that seals the threads.


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> Yeah you gotta have a deep socket.....you don't need any sealer as there is a washer that seals the threads.



good to know! thanks again!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yes i did !! LOL !!
> sold it to member NHlogga .
> i think he gave me like $150 for it ??
> without chain brake.




Nice clean looking 630..he got a good deal. Looks to be an older reg 630..PB has one that cuts wicked....I just sold my ported 630 Super II to a kid....I'm sure it'll be back...and it won't be any worse than when got it from him LOL!! I'll pay him $25.00 again for it I'm sure..the real hoot would be if I was able to rebuild it and sell it back to him again!!! LOL!! better odds than powerball!! Mine ran seriously fast would not tune well under 14,400..ran around 13,000 in the cut..was a little heavy..but I'm not as ancient as you (will be soon) but not yet. I found with an 18" B&C it handled quick and nimble..I hated to sell it...but that's how I got the 630 West Coast!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I hope you're not the sharpest knife in the drawer .
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



My knives are much sharper than me :hmm3grin2orange: I have way to many brain farts! :hmm3grin2orange: I blame it on the pain pills!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> My knives are much sharper than me :hmm3grin2orange: I have way to many brain farts! :hmm3grin2orange: I blame it on the pain pills!



I tell you what.....your knives are extreamely sharp!!!!!! BE CAREFUL not a TOY!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I tell you what.....your knives are extreamely sharp!!!!!! BE CAREFUL not a TOY!!!!



Not much good dull :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Almost hate to get the stones out! Soon as I do the knives just show up? LOL I get behind on my own knives! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Nice clean looking 630..he got a good deal. Looks to be an older reg 630..PB has one that cuts wicked....I just sold my ported 630 Super II to a kid....I'm sure it'll be back...and it won't be any worse than when got it from him LOL!! I'll pay him $25.00 again for it I'm sure..the real hoot would be if I was able to rebuild it and sell it back to him again!!! LOL!! better odds than powerball!! Mine ran seriously fast would not tune well under 14,400..ran around 13,000 in the cut..was a little heavy..but I'm not as ancient as you (will be soon) but not yet. I found with an 18" B&C it handled quick and nimble..I hated to sell it...but that's how I got the 630 West Coast!!!



After handling a 365 that 630 just seemed like to much work.
yeh,the one i had would rev up and cut well,but,just didnt do it for me.
now the 365 ported is a lot of fun and handles well..
the 360 didnt feel good in my hands.
yeh,i know your a bit younger,but at least i could get out of bed last week !! LOL !!
gonna miss the sob stories now that it's done


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Almost hate to get the stones out! Soon as I do the knives just show up? LOL I get behind on my own knives! LOL



heck,you just a little behind


----------



## roncoinc

One thing i did was put a couple stinky's in oder proof hazmat bags !


----------



## Cantdog

Oh Man..... the OL is rollin up a fatty for me, in appreciation of her one and only Saab Tech!!! I love burritoes.....and Jamisons and water..and Jonsereds.....mmmmmmm.....ooo and Kieths but I ain't getting any of that........tonight....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> heck,you just a little behind



Behind is not even close!  I sill have 2 sets of steak knives to make! Just not in the mood for knife making right now.Went 3 years without making any one time.Then made piles of them the next few years. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh Man..... the OL is rollin up a fatty for me, in appreciation of her one and only Saab Tech!!! I love burritoes.....and Jamisons and water..and Jonsereds.....mmmmmmm.....ooo and Kieths but I ain't getting any of that........tonight....



Burritoes!! YUMMY !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> After handling a 365 that 630 just seemed like to much work.
> yeh,the one i had would rev up and cut well,but,just didnt do it for me.
> now the 365 ported is a lot of fun and handles well..
> the 360 didnt feel good in my hands.
> yeh,i know your a bit younger,but at least i could get out of bed last week !! LOL !!
> gonna miss the sob stories now that it's done




Yeah...yeah...yeah but you get good meds...I got asprin.......and whooo says it done??? I don't have faith in any thing until it has some hrs on it!!! LOLOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Oh Man..... the OL is rollin up a fatty for me, in appreciation of her one and only Saab Tech!!! I love burritoes.....and Jamisons and water..and Jonsereds.....mmmmmmm.....ooo and Kieths but I ain't getting any of that........tonight....



Dont forget the "BEANO " !!
OL been in kitchen all day making up stuff,enuf food for a week !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...yeah...yeah but you get good meds...I got asprin.......and whooo says it done??? I don't have faith in any thing until it has some hrs on it!!! LOLOL!!!



Well keep us updated,,have to ween us off the saga slowly...


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Well keep us updated,,have to ween us off the saga slowly...




You'll be notified if there are any failures........you be able to hear me whiiiinnnning clear down there!!! LOL!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Oh Man..... the OL is rollin up a fatty for me, in appreciation of her one and only Saab Tech!!! I love burritoes.....and Jamisons and water..and Jonsereds.....mmmmmmm.....ooo and Kieths but I ain't getting any of that........tonight....



I bought you a celebratory case of Keith's for when you finished the Suub !
I'm havin' one right now for you ! I'll have a few more in a bit but there might not be any left later .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You'll be notified if there are any failures........you be able to hear me whiiiinnnning clear down there!!! LOL!



Hey,,,,,,, we like GOOD news too !!


----------



## diggers_dad

I mentioned earlier that Digger put one of his saws up for auction, a WT. John was kind enough to send it to Digger and he took all the covers off, cleaned everything up, and put new lines and a carb kit in it. I can't remember if he did anything else but I don't think so. He asked me what it should get at the auction and I didn't want him to be disappointed so I told him if it got $20 it would be great and anything over that was just gravy.

We stayed at the auction as late as we could but they weren't at the saws yet. One of my buddies called me a few minutes ago; he wasn't sure what the saw brought in but was pretty sure it was over $50! Digger is on cloud nine again and trying to find more auctions to sell more saws. Then he wants to take the money and get more saws. Then another auction. Then more saws. 

Anybody see a pattern here?


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> i mentioned earlier that digger put one of his saws up for auction, a wt. John was kind enough to send it to digger and he took all the covers off, cleaned everything up, and put new lines and a carb kit in it. I can't remember if he did anything else but i don't think so. He asked me what it should get at the auction and i didn't want him to be disappointed so i told him if it got $20 it would be great and anything over that was just gravy.
> 
> We stayed at the auction as late as we could but they weren't at the saws yet. One of my buddies called me a few minutes ago; he wasn't sure what the saw brought in but was pretty sure it was over $50! Digger is on cloud nine again and trying to find more auctions to sell more saws. Then he wants to take the money and get more saws. Then another auction. Then more saws.
> 
> Anybody see a pattern here?



lol !!!!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I mentioned earlier that Digger put one of his saws up for auction, a WT. John was kind enough to send it to Digger and he took all the covers off, cleaned everything up, and put new lines and a carb kit in it. I can't remember if he did anything else but I don't think so. He asked me what it should get at the auction and I didn't want him to be disappointed so I told him if it got $20 it would be great and anything over that was just gravy.
> 
> We stayed at the auction as late as we could but they weren't at the saws yet. One of my buddies called me a few minutes ago; he wasn't sure what the saw brought in but was pretty sure it was over $50! Digger is on cloud nine again and trying to find more auctions to sell more saws. Then he wants to take the money and get more saws. Then another auction. Then more saws.
> 
> Anybody see a pattern here?



You were in trouble before! Its way to late now! Your done :hmm3grin2orange: You turned the monster loose :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I bought you a celebratory case of Keith's for when you finished the Suub !
> I'm havin' one right now for you ! I'll have a few more in a bit but there might not be any left later .



If I was as close as Robin is.........I would drive that SUUB up there and grab the beer :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May have to do that? LOL I don't know anything about the J-Reds ?



It would let you have my 670 but it might be too hot for you.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Those heavy duty hazmat bags are handy when you want to ship a stinky steel,prevents accidental contamination of the post office 
the yellow mini mac dont need a bag 






See ?? i did get something done today,i'm just "prince" slug


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It would let you have my 670 but it might be too hot for you.....LOL



:msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Those heavy duty hazmat bags are handy when you want to ship a stinky steel,prevents accidental contamination of the post office
> the yellow mini mac dont need a bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ?? i did get something done today,i'm just "prince" slug



Yep...You got me beat today :msp_sad: I am working on my 3rd knife LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh Man..... the OL is rollin up a fatty for me, in appreciation of her one and only Saab Tech!!! I love burritoes.....and Jamisons and water..and Jonsereds.....mmmmmmm.....ooo and Kieths but I ain't getting any of that........tonight....



I will also tilt a Keiths for you in celebration of the Suub rebuild, I am shure you are happy to be done with it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_sad:



I know you just wouldn`t like it since you have Stihls that are so "superior".....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep...You got me beat today :msp_sad: I am working on my 3rd knife LOL



Thats ok,it's why your the "king" !!
got this one running today,,they said it needed carb work.
262xp,,,,primed it and pulled,didnt know it had fuel in the tank !!!! 
it kept on running,untill i pulled trigger and it wanted to die.
pulled carb and it dont look good..have the kit on hand tho.
all it needs is clutch cover side.
and CLEANING !!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know you just wouldn`t like it since you have Stihls that are so "superior".....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: Whatever Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where has Dan been all day? He must be out snatching up all the great saws that were up for sale on Kijiji around here. Never seen so many good Stihls and Huskys for sale on there before.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats ok,it's why your the "king" !!
> got this one running today,,they said it needed carb work.
> 262xp,,,,primed it and pulled,didnt know it had fuel in the tank !!!!
> it kept on running,untill i pulled trigger and it wanted to die.
> pulled carb and it dont look good..have the kit on hand tho.
> all it needs is clutch cover side.
> and CLEANING !!!



Its not that dirty! I have a couple much worse! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where has Dan been all day? He must be out snatching up all the great saws that were up for sale on Kijiji around here. Never seen so many good Stihls and Huskys for sale on there before.



Anyone else see what Jerry wrote there??..............................GOOD HUSKYS !!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I bought you a celebratory case of Keith's for when you finished the Suub !
> I'm havin' one right now for you ! I'll have a few more in a bit but there might not be any left later .



Somehow I knew you wouldn't let me down....Dan.... ..... ..... ......LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Whatever Jerry



Well its just a beat up ole POS that I built from a box of parts,


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Anyone else see what Jerry wrote there??..............................GOOD HUSKYS !!!!



Said Good Huskys, good for Dan but not good for me as I was not chasing them down.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> It would let you have my 670 but it might be too hot for you.....LOL



Why would he bother when he has a ported 365 ???
oh yeh,almost 4cc more ...and 10 more pounds !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Anyone else see what Jerry wrote there??..............................GOOD HUSKYS !!!!



He slips every so often and lets his true colors show thru


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well its just a beat up ole POS that I built from a box of parts,



:msp_rolleyes: Nice box of parts :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Why would he bother when he has a ported 365 ???
> oh yeh,almost 4cc more ...and 10 more pounds !! LOL !!



Just cause I don't have one! :hmm3grin2orange: Don't know how much I would use it till I have one? :msp_wink:


----------



## roncoinc

Amendment !!
jred 670 .. 66.8cc ,, 1.8cc more than a 365...
weight,,13.5 lbs !!
the 365 weighs less too.. 
670 max rpm,s 9,600
365 max rpm's 12,500
taint EVEN close !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> If I was as close as Robin is.........I would drive that SUUB up there and grab the beer :hmm3grin2orange:



I thought of that........but I knew......Dan could drink faster than I could drive.....and I'd have buy a case of Kieth's just get there...it' 8-10 hrs from here........gas.....breakfast.....I couldn't see how that all would end well for me....just gonna let it go....LOL!!


----------



## dancan

I'll be back in a minute , I gotta go check sumthin' on the other channel .........


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Said Good Huskys, good for Dan but not good for me as I was not chasing them down.....LOL



Dan is trying to hide how much he likes them Huskys :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys. 

Been off for awhile, been roaming on my phone and wont let me on the internet  

picked up some saws  
7-10 McCulloch. The fella I got my 028 back from sold it back to me. He got a job working at the factory and said he didnt need it anymore. 

But I got a question for everyone. 
Whats a 203 poulan?? I heard its the same thing as a 306 poulan, but wasnt sure. I can pick one up that suppose to run for 30 bucks.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Amendment !!
> jred 670 .. 66.8cc ,, 1.8cc more than a 365...
> weight,,13.5 lbs !!
> the 365 weighs less too..



OK very good point there Ron! Still like to have one LOL


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Been off for awhile, been roaming on my phone and wont let me on the internet
> 
> picked up some saws
> 7-10 McCulloch. The fella I got my 028 back from sold it back to me. He got a job working at the factory and said he didnt need it anymore.
> 
> But I got a question for everyone.
> Whats a 203 poulan?? I heard its the same thing as a 306 poulan, but wasnt sure. I can pick one up that suppose to run for 30 bucks.



all i can find..

Model Profile: 203


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Been off for awhile, been roaming on my phone and wont let me on the internet
> 
> picked up some saws
> 7-10 McCulloch. The fella I got my 028 back from sold it back to me. He got a job working at the factory and said he didnt need it anymore.
> 
> But I got a question for everyone.
> Whats a 203 poulan?? I heard its the same thing as a 306 poulan, but wasnt sure. I can pick one up that suppose to run for 30 bucks.



:dunno:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Why would he bother when he has a ported 365 ???
> oh yeh,almost 4cc more ...and 10 more pounds !! LOL !!



Couldn`t tell you the differences in weight between them but I have run several 365`s and only this one 670, I would reach for the 670 every time, don`t know what makes cut the way it does but its a blast to actually cut with it but leaves my hands tingling for hours afterward. Robin told me to change the rubber AV mounts over to the softer ones that are out there for these saws, I just put in the new rubber AV mounts that were in the boxe of Jonsered parts I built the saw from.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Amendment !!
> jred 670 .. 66.8cc ,, 1.8cc more than a 365...
> weight,,13.5 lbs !!
> the 365 weighs less too..
> 670 max rpm,s 9,600
> 365 max rpm's 12,500
> taint EVEN close !!



you missed the edit John.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> all i can find..
> 
> Model Profile: 203



I seen that too. did some research turns out its the same thing as a 306... 
Question is whats a 306 worth?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> you missed the edit John.



The 365 should kick some arse! I better get this thing done!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Couldn`t tell you the differences in weight between them but I have run several 365`s and only this one 670, I would reach for the 670 every time, don`t know what makes cut the way it does but its a blast to actually cut with it but leaves my hands tingling for hours afterward. Robin told me to change the rubber AV mounts over to the softer ones that are out there for these saws, I just put in the new rubber AV mounts that were in the boxe of Jonsered parts I built the saw from.



Now I remember you talking about that!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Amendment !!
> jred 670 .. 66.8cc ,, 1.8cc more than a 365...
> weight,,13.5 lbs !!
> the 365 weighs less too..
> 670 max rpm,s 9,600
> 365 max rpm's 12,500
> taint EVEN close !!



:msp_w00t: WTH,...my 670 turns 15,000 and could run faster but I usually tune it for 14,800 for most cutting it has done.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_w00t: WTH,...my 670 turns 15,000 and could run faster but I usually tune it for 14,800 for most cutting it has done.



After you worked it over LOL


----------



## dancan

Is this a good deal ?








It's the only ad I could find .


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Couldn`t tell you the differences in weight between them but I have run several 365`s and only this one 670, I would reach for the 670 every time, don`t know what makes cut the way it does but its a blast to actually cut with it but leaves my hands tingling for hours afterward. Robin told me to change the rubber AV mounts over to the softer ones that are out there for these saws, I just put in the new rubber AV mounts that were in the boxe of Jonsered parts I built the saw from.



Well i dont know how to figure it ??
i would rather go for a LOT better anti vibe.
more power.
less weight.
more rpms.
less archaic design.

but i AM easily confused


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_w00t: WTH,...my 670 turns 15,000 and could run faster but I usually tune it for 14,800 for most cutting it has done.



Model Profile: 670


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Is this a good deal ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the only ad I could find .



Better grab that! i bet it will kick a 066 to the curb :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> After you worked it over LOL



Who??? Me??? I wouldn`t know how to work one of dem der sawrs ovre.....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_w00t: WTH,...my 670 turns 15,000 and could run faster but I usually tune it for 14,800 for most cutting it has done.



I tune my ported 365 at 15,500 to keep it on the rich side


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Model Profile: 670



I know how to read instructions but I seldom follow them....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know how to read instructions but I seldom follow them....LOL



I do !! 
if they have pictures and diagrams with arrows and i can color them in


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who??? Me??? I wouldn`t know how to work one of dem der sawrs ovre.....:msp_rolleyes:



 :jester:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I tune my ported 365 at 15,500 to keep it on the rich side



That reminds me! I need to get a tach!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I do !!
> if they have pictures and diagrams with arrows and i can color them in



For some reason I think you would :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

i am glad ron reminded me about compression testing cause i went and got a tester. tested the 372 earlier, then my buddys ported shinny 757 @ 160 psi, then my ported 268 @ 180 psi:msp_scared: no wonder its a bear to start. then in the process of testing the saws put a hole in my new air filter for the 372:msp_angry: wtf!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> i am glad ron reminded me about compression testing cause i went and got a tester. tested the 372 earlier, then my buddys ported shinny 757 @ 160 psi, then my ported 268 @ 180 psi:msp_scared: no wonder its a bear to start. then in the process of testing the saws put a hole in my new air filter for the 372:msp_angry: wtf!



Comp guage goes in the spark plug hole !!
not the carb intake !!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i am glad ron reminded me about compression testing cause i went and got a tester. tested the 372 earlier, then my buddys ported shinny 757 @ 160 psi, then my ported 268 @ 180 psi:msp_scared: no wonder its a bear to start. then in the process of testing the saws put a hole in my new air filter for the 372:msp_angry: wtf!



Well that sucks!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Comp guage goes in the spark plug hole !!
> not the carb intake !!



i know ron! had my 372 torn apart on the bench where i was testing the other saws


----------



## tbone75

OH MY look out Ron's meds are working :hmm3grin2orange: Now we will have some fun!


----------



## roncoinc

Then i tried to deal with this mess today..
no plug in hole,no carb,no clutch cover..
wonder what them boys did with all the side covers ???
cyl locked up,maybe water got in it ??
dont hold much hope for this one 
SEE ?? i wasnt prince slug today


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i know ron! had my 372 torn apart on the bench where i was testing the other saws



Oops!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Then i tried to deal with this mess today..
> no plug in hole,no carb,no clutch cover..
> wonder what them boys did with all the side covers ???
> cyl locked up,maybe water got in it ??
> dont hold much hope for this one
> SEE ?? i wasnt prince slug today



Only one bad one so far? Not bad!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Then i tried to deal with this mess today..
> no plug in hole,no carb,no clutch cover..
> wonder what them boys did with all the side covers ???
> cyl locked up,maybe water got in it ??
> dont hold much hope for this one
> SEE ?? i wasnt prince slug today



you can fix it ron!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## farrell

if not send it to me:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!!!

HEAR, HEAR! 
Fella's I have met the perfect women! I was talking to my girlfriend about what kind of houses we have always wanted and she told me and I quote! 

"I think it would be cool to take some old chainsaws and put them on the wall and cross them like swords." 

I asked her "Well what about a whole book shelf of chainsaws?" 
she told me "I think it would give the room character!"


----------



## tbone75

You guys all fall asleep? :msp_scared:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You guys all fall asleep? :msp_scared:



not yet! i will have nitemares bout whatelse will break on my saw!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You guys all fall asleep? :msp_scared:



Couldn't go to sleep if I tried!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> not yet! i will have nitemares bout whatelse will break on my saw!



It will be OK LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> It will be OK LOL



i dont know john? off to get another new air filter and the decomp valve


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John hows the back doing?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys all fall asleep? :msp_scared:



Just over on the Mntaingal23 thread handing out some rep.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John hows the back doing?



So so? Could be better or worse LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i dont know john? off to get another new air filter and the decomp valve



It will be just fine! Don't get wound up LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> It will be just fine! Don't get wound up LOL



hopefully the dealer will have those in stock tomorrow:msp_unsure: and i can go put it in some wood:msp_w00t: really screams now!


----------



## farrell

its so quiet here tonight! its dark and i can hear laughing!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> its so quiet here tonight! its dark and i can hear laughing!!!



Everyone took off on us?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> everyone took off on us?



wtf?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> its so quiet here tonight! its dark and i can hear laughing!!!



Yep,..that`s me.....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..that`s me.....:msp_biggrin:



thought was jerry!:tongue2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nothing going on in here cept talking about Huskys,....snooore....otstir:


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nothing going on in here cept talking about Huskys,....snooore....otstir:



jerry....that cut deep!:msp_sad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> jerry....that cut deep!:msp_sad:



Was the chain sharp?


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was the chain sharp?



nope dull!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

This site has gotten realllllllyyy slow up here the last few nights, now the smilies won`t load and it takes way too long for my posts to show up on site, it might just freeze up like it has done for the last couple of nights....Just saying.


----------



## farrell

i noticed it seems a lil slow!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> nope dull!:msp_biggrin:



I will get the files out and take care of that, what size should I use?


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will get the files out and take care of that, what size should I use?



the big ones for .404!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> the big ones for .404!!!!!



Heck they aren`t big, I got 3/4" chain and 3/8" files for it....


----------



## AU_K2500

its just one thing after another! thought i had that Super EZ running... started and killed it probably three times in the shop on thursday or friday....cant remember now. but when i went out with my dad today to cut....wouldnt start, pulled the plug to check for spark...nothing!!!!!! are you kidding me! 

So that was fun.....oh wait.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heck they aren`t big, I got 3/4" chain and 3/8" files for it....



even better! wasnt impressed with the unburnt fuel mix runnin out of the decomp today! when replaced will the compression come up some more?


----------



## roncoinc

Uh Oh,bummer.
i went looking for a clutch cover and chain brake for that 262 i have that is missing it.
unobtainable.
cant find one listed anywhere.
bet Jerry has one stashed


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> even better! wasnt impressed with the unburnt fuel mix runnin out of the decomp today! when replaced will the compression come up some more?



Yes it will, especially if you replace it with one for a Stihl.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> its just one thing after another! thought i had that Super EZ running... started and killed it probably three times in the shop on thursday or friday....cant remember now. but when i went out with my dad today to cut....wouldnt start, pulled the plug to check for spark...nothing!!!!!! are you kidding me!
> 
> So that was fun.....oh wait.



At least you got it for $12! 
:msp_tongue:


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes it will, especially if you replace it with one for a Stihl.



hahahahahahaha


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> At least you got it for $12!
> :msp_tongue:



I know, ill get it back running some how, and your right, its not like it broke the bank!
It just sucks to get it running, and then literally not touch it for two days....and it wont start.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Uh Oh,bummer.
> i went looking for a clutch cover and chain brake for that 262 i have that is missing it.
> unobtainable.
> cant find one listed anywhere.
> bet Jerry has one stashed



If I did I would send you every part I had for a 262 just to clear out the shop. Today I just have one 266 and the little 45 left. I really cleared out all the rest of the orange saws back when I sent you the 394., I gave away all the orange saw parts also at that time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> its just one thing after another! thought i had that Super EZ running... started and killed it probably three times in the shop on thursday or friday....cant remember now. but when i went out with my dad today to cut....wouldnt start, pulled the plug to check for spark...nothing!!!!!! are you kidding me!
> 
> So that was fun.....oh wait.



Is it a points or electronic module saw?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> If I did I would send you every part I had for a 262 just to clear out the shop. Today I just have one 266 and the little 45 left. I really cleared out all the rest of the orange saws back when I sent you the 394., I gave away all the orange saw parts also at that time.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is it a points or electronic module saw?



Its electronic, and i know they are prone to go out. But like i said, i had it running two freaking days ago! got it warm, still ran. would shut it off, it would start again.
Then i went and got it this morning, drove out to the property, met my dad, went to start...nothing, pulled and pulled till gas was coming out of the muffler. ended up pulling the plug and checking spark, there was none. 

Im in the market for a points style parts saw.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Uh Oh,bummer.
> i went looking for a clutch cover and chain brake for that 262 i have that is missing it.
> unobtainable.
> cant find one listed anywhere.
> bet Jerry has one stashed



ron, baileys claims they have them
Bailey's - OEM Husqvarna Spocket Cover with Brake 257, 261, 262


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Its electronic, and i know they are prone to go out. But like i said, i had it running two freaking days ago! got it warm, still ran. would shut it off, it would start again.
> Then i went and got it this morning, drove out to the property, met my dad, went to start...nothing, pulled and pulled till gas was coming out of the muffler. ended up pulling the plug and checking spark, there was none.
> 
> Im in the market for a points style parts saw.



I have a couple here in the scrap bin I can take a look at them and see if they have spark, don`t know if they are points or electronic, they showed up one day and I just tossed them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


>



I think the clutch cover and brake from the 266 would fit the 262?


----------



## farrell

everybody left again:frown: sorry if i smell funny i was too close to that stihl brushcutter today


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> ron, baileys claims they have them
> Bailey's - OEM Husqvarna Spocket Cover with Brake 257, 261, 262



Wow,,you see the price on that !!//
Jerry,check it out.


----------



## AU_K2500

not only did i come home with the EZ that wouldnt start. my Dad sent me back with his timberbear that takes forever to start and an older homelite blower that wont run...ive turned in to a shade tree two stroke mechanic!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Wow,,you see the price on that !!//
> Jerry,check it out.



not cheap by any means


----------



## farrell

this one is a lil cheaper
Jacks Small Engine Parts Help Page


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Wow,,you see the price on that !!//
> Jerry,check it out.



That`s quite a shocker all right. I remember buying OEM ones a couple years back for the 266`s, they were complete with brake bands and the flag handles, I got them for $60. from a guy on eBay.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jerry I might needs some help getting this pioneer 600 running right


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jerry I might needs some help getting this pioneer 600 running right



I might know a little something about them.....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I might know a little something about them.....



Never would of guessed???? :msp_confused:
Its suppose to of run before. May need carb cleaned up. How long of a bar have you put on one?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Never would of guessed???? :msp_confused:
> Its suppose to of run before. May need carb cleaned up. How long of a bar have you put on one?



They are happy with a 24" with full comp chisel and I have heard from others that they have run 36" with skip chain.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are happy with a 24" with full comp chisel and I have heard from others that they have run 36" with skip chain.



Iv heard large mount stihl bars will fit on them wont they?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Iv heard large mount stihl bars will fit on them wont they?



Pioneer 600 series have 5/16 bar studs on them and the big Husky bars will fit them with just a little modification to the bar oil hole to line up with the oil pad slot in the bar mount of the Pioneer 600.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pioneer 600 series have 5/16 bar studs on them and the big Husky bars will fit them with just a little modification to the bar oil hole to line up with the oil pad slot in the bar mount of the Pioneer 600.



Well I got the large mount husky bars... but there not in .404 :bang: 

you guys sure are quite! 
Iv been on youtube looking at a million videos on rebuilding carbs, picked up some useful info! Now I just need to get home to fix them carbs!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well I got the large mount husky bars... but there not in .404 :bang:
> 
> you guys sure are quite!
> Iv been on youtube looking at a million videos on rebuilding carbs, picked up some useful info! Now I just need to get home to fix them carbs!! :msp_sneaky:



Better make some more money to buy parts with first LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Better make some more money to buy parts with first LOL



Money whats that??? 
I just get by on my good looks


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

[video=youtube;JKB9znIZanA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKB9znIZanA&feature=related[/video]
Hope this wakes ya'll up!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> [video=youtube;JKB9znIZanA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKB9znIZanA&feature=related[/video]
> Hope this wakes ya'll up!



All that did was make me tired.Going to bed LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Well, I ventured out into the main forum for a bit and all I did was get pxxxxd off! Why did I even look? It's scary how many people are willing to show their back sides in public out there...and be proud of it to boot!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Uh Oh,bummer.
> i went looking for a clutch cover and chain brake for that 262 i have that is missing it.
> unobtainable.
> cant find one listed anywhere.
> bet Jerry has one stashed



Ron You can stihl get them new from Husqvarna..... $90.00...bought one 2 months ago..for used ones 254, 257 and 621 will fit too..


I should add the new covers are Mag not plastic...the stock early 262 plastic covers sucked..they were light and all but warped badly after a while.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think the clutch cover and brake from the 266 would fit the 262?



Nope......


----------



## dancan

Glad so see someone's up .


----------



## dancan

BTW Robin , your out of Keith's , send over some money so I can get more .











:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> BTW Robin , your out of Keith's , send over some money so I can get more .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I'll get right on that...wouldn't wany you to go without...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

The slug is up? Dan and Robin must have been yelling? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Well, I ventured out into the main forum for a bit and all I did was get pxxxxd off! Why did I even look? It's scary how many people are willing to show their back sides in public out there...and be proud of it to boot!



They wouldn't be as bad face to face.But to someone they will never see?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The slug is up? Dan and Robin must have been yelling? :hmm3grin2orange:



Well..........He drank up all my Kieth's.......had to do somthin...I can't throw rocks at him from here...now all I got is coffee............but I really like coffee........mmmmmm......


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jerry you're.... off the hook.........that missing Saab wiring clip.......I found it yesterday cleaning up the shop!!! My shop was designed and built originally as a boat building shop. It has two rows of 1 1/4" dia holes layed out in a 8' grid the entire length of the main gallery, with four other holes, one in each corner of the main gallery. These holes are cast into the slab using 1 1/4" ID steel pipe as forms. The holes in turn hold 1 1/8" OD pipe that have 1 1/2" angle iron welded on on end....there are also four 1" threaded adjusters that fit in these holes. The purpose was to hold and level an 8' wide by however long, boat cradle up off the floor and the adjusters could be used to level the boat in both directions.....the four extra holes in the corners can be used as deadmen to move a boat around inside the building with come-alongs and rolls......this guy was always thinking!! Anyway in my application all these holes do is collect dirt, dust and other small things. Well I was sweeping the floor yesterday after the Saab had left and was keeping a sharp eye out for the missing clip as I swept over the hole that was right under the car I noticed a non-dirt like item in the bottom...HAHAHA!!!! Whether or not this job works out properly, I at least ended up with no extra parts, nutz or bolts nor did I have to go get more!!! (due to loss, misplacing etc) Probably a first......


----------



## dancan

Peace of mind comes in many different form LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Peace of mind comes in many different form LOL .



Keith's is one of them......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well..........He drank up all my Kieth's.......had to do somthin...I can't throw rocks at him from here...now all I got is coffee............but I really like coffee........mmmmmm......



Can't blame you for yelling at him! Drink all your beer like that! That was really meen! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I saw a new to me word posted on another thread "Maineneack" .


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jerry you're.... off the hook.........that missing Saab wiring clip.......I found it yesterday cleaning up the shop!!! My shop was designed and built originally as a boat building shop. It has two rows of 1 1/4" dia holes layed out in a 8' grid the entire length of the main gallery, with four other holes, one in each corner of the main gallery. These holes are cast into the slab using 1 1/4" ID steel pipe as forms. The holes in turn hold 1 1/8" OD pipe that have 1 1/2" angle iron welded on on end....there are also four 1" threaded adjusters that fit in these holes. The purpose was to hold and level an 8' wide by however long, boat cradle up off the floor and the adjusters could be used to level the boat in both directions.....the four extra holes in the corners can be used as deadmen to move a boat around inside the building with come-alongs and rolls......this guy was always thinking!! Anyway in my application all these holes do is collect dirt, dust and other small things. Well I was sweeping the floor yesterday after the Saab had left and was keeping a sharp eye out for the missing clip as I swept over the hole that was right under the car I noticed a non-dirt like item in the bottom...HAHAHA!!!! Whether or not this job works out properly, I at least ended up with no extra parts, nutz or bolts nor did I have to go get more!!! (due to loss, misplacing etc) Probably a first......



Whew! That's better. I didn't want say anything, but someone else mentioned being "weaned" off of the Saab story and they were right. At this point we've all followed along so much it's like WE have something invested in the car. Don't make us quit cold turkey, keep us posted with updates for a while anyway. 

Good job finding the wiring clip!


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> I saw a new to me word posted on another thread "Maineneack" .



Are you implying anything?otstir:


----------



## Sagetown

My IP is still down. Went to their WEB Site, and all their contact files show "Error---Files Lost----". They've got some major problems. At least I can get my e-mail from this iPhone, and visit the Internet.


----------



## dancan

diggers_dad said:


> Are you implying anything?otstir:



Not me , I'm just sharing .



Sagetown said:


> My IP is still down. Went to their WEB Site, and all their contact files show "Error---Files Lost----". They've got some major problems. At least I can get my e-mail from this iPhone, and visit the Internet.



A visit to their office might be in order if they're close by .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I saw a new to me word posted on another thread "Maineneack" .




Perhaps quoted with merrit.........the "Maineacs" are also the Maine National Guard's jet refueling wing based in Bangor and the eastern most refueling wing in the US....they refuel everything headed for Europe and eleswheres......they do it right offshore in front of Dans and Jerrys......maybe they can do a flyby and refuel me with Keith's.........


----------



## dancan

You should have called the boys on the USCG Tahoma , they were here to get some LOL .

Shipfax: USCG Tahoma


----------



## farrell

well got my decomp valve dont have a deep well got to go get one. dealer lied to me.....never ordered my parts even though he said he had on thursday and friday! then has the balls to ask if "want me to order them now?", i said "no....i will take my business else where". hate liars more than anything in this world. sorry had to blow off steam.
mornin all! whats new?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jerry you're.... off the hook.........that missing Saab wiring clip.......I found it yesterday cleaning up the shop!!! My shop was designed and built originally as a boat building shop. It has two rows of 1 1/4" dia holes layed out in a 8' grid the entire length of the main gallery, with four other holes, one in each corner of the main gallery. These holes are cast into the slab using 1 1/4" ID steel pipe as forms. The holes in turn hold 1 1/8" OD pipe that have 1 1/2" angle iron welded on on end....there are also four 1" threaded adjusters that fit in these holes. The purpose was to hold and level an 8' wide by however long, boat cradle up off the floor and the adjusters could be used to level the boat in both directions.....the four extra holes in the corners can be used as deadmen to move a boat around inside the building with come-alongs and rolls......this guy was always thinking!! Anyway in my application all these holes do is collect dirt, dust and other small things. Well I was sweeping the floor yesterday after the Saab had left and was keeping a sharp eye out for the missing clip as I swept over the hole that was right under the car I noticed a non-dirt like item in the bottom...HAHAHA!!!! Whether or not this job works out properly, I at least ended up with no extra parts, nutz or bolts nor did I have to go get more!!! (due to loss, misplacing etc) Probably a first......



Glad you found that missing clip and I am off the hook....LOL
That is not quite my MO anyway, I just chuck in a couple of extra small things that during assembly are easy to overlook but I might now think about shorting the parts box sometime, not quite the same jolt though when at the end of a long job one is to find an extra piece that might have been overlooked during initial assembly and I know those crucial pieces well......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> well got my decomp valve dont have a deep well got to go get one. dealer lied to me.....never ordered my parts even though he said he had on thursday and friday! then has the balls to ask if "want me to order them now?", i said "no....i will take my business else where". hate liars more than anything in this world. sorry had to blow off steam.
> mornin all! whats new?



Dan drank all of Robin`s favorite Keiths!!!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan drank all of Robin`s favorite Keiths!!!



that wasnt very nice!


----------



## roncoinc

Dan dont play well with the other boys.
nobody taught him how to share 

Been researching the world over for a 262 clutch/brake cover.
only new available.
kinda hard to put $100 into a beater saw that aint worth much more than that.
off to the swap thread i guess..


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Dan dont play well with the other boys.
> nobody taught him how to share
> 
> Been researching the world over for a 262 clutch/brake cover.
> only new available.
> kinda hard to put $100 into a beater saw that aint worth much more than that.
> off to the swap thread i guess..



i know how that is ron. the wife is pissed bout me havin to buy the decomp and the other parts i wanted. i think i can patch the hole in the air filter. its small thought bout puttin a dab of silcon gasket maker on it, should work?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> i know how that is ron. the wife is pissed bout me havin to buy the decomp and the other parts i wanted. i think i can patch the hole in the air filter. its small thought bout puttin a dab of silcon gasket maker on it, should work?



Thats why i dont have a wife !! LOL !!
dont know why the silicon wouldnt work,i have done it on other air filters.
just need to block the hole is all.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Thats why i dont have a wife !! LOL !!
> dont know why the silicon wouldnt work,i have done it on other air filters.
> just need to block the hole is all.



yep!:msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> i know how that is ron. the wife is pissed bout me havin to buy the decomp and the other parts i wanted. i think i can patch the hole in the air filter. its small thought bout puttin a dab of silcon gasket maker on it, should work?



Use a dab of your wife favourite nail polish .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Use a dab of your wife favourite nail polish .



pink!:msp_tongue:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

You guys seriously need to stop liking all my posts! 
Since my phone was down the other day i'v had 96 likes! :msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

We're maxed out on rep so consider the like button as "Midget" rep .
















:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Woops ! I meant "Mini" rep .


----------



## tbone75

I have been keeping the fire going today.Sent the OL shopping.And trying to get moving so I can do something? That is the extent of my day so far :bang:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> well got my decomp valve dont have a deep well got to go get one. dealer lied to me.....never ordered my parts even though he said he had on thursday and friday! then has the balls to ask if "want me to order them now?", i said "no....i will take my business else where". hate liars more than anything in this world. sorry had to blow off steam.
> mornin all! whats new?



Sounds like this Stihl dealer around here.Worthless!


----------



## dancan

Don't you have knives to sharpen ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't you have knives to sharpen ?



Yep one more to do.My Brothers hunting knife that he hasn't used in 30 years! LOL I don't thing I will hurry on that one LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I have some reading to do. It has been one busy over time weeks so far. I have 60 hours going into today, most of the extra has been at odd hours. We had a good wind storm come through here yesterday and it played hell with everything. It did give me a good morning project though, had to take a white cedar down for a guy that was starting to uproot and would have taken his neighbor's brand new fence out. Got a truck load of white cedar logs out of the deal, I cut them into 8' lengths and they will be good for work bench items in the shop when I get it all rebuilt. I also got a good stump out of it about three feet tall where all of the crotches come together, the tree had four tops.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> We're maxed out on rep so consider the like button as "Midget" rep .
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange:
Whats up with the midget thing after all?? 
 



jimdad07 said:


> I have some reading to do. It has been one busy over time weeks so far. I have 60 hours going into today, most of the extra has been at odd hours. We had a good wind storm come through here yesterday and it played hell with everything. It did give me a good morning project though, had to take a white cedar down for a guy that was starting to uproot and would have taken his neighbor's brand new fence out. Got a truck load of white cedar logs out of the deal, I cut them into 8' lengths and they will be good for work bench items in the shop when I get it all rebuilt. I also got a good stump out of it about three feet tall where all of the crotches come together, the tree had four tops.



Sounds like you'v been busy! 
Im needing some lumber for shelfs!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I have some reading to do. It has been one busy over time weeks so far. I have 60 hours going into today, most of the extra has been at odd hours. We had a good wind storm come through here yesterday and it played hell with everything. It did give me a good morning project though, had to take a white cedar down for a guy that was starting to uproot and would have taken his neighbor's brand new fence out. Got a truck load of white cedar logs out of the deal, I cut them into 8' lengths and they will be good for work bench items in the shop when I get it all rebuilt. I also got a good stump out of it about three feet tall where all of the crotches come together, the tree had four tops.



I was wondering about you? Knew you had to be busy LOL At least you making some extra money!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I was wondering about you? Knew you had to be busy LOL At least you making some extra money!



Still here. Starting to get ready for all the spring projects in the works for this year.


----------



## dancan

Nice score on the cedar !



ChainsawmanXX said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> Whats up with the midget thing after all??



Mini , I meant mini rep .........................................Really !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Nice score on the cedar !
> 
> 
> 
> Mini , I meant mini rep .........................................Really !



The politically correct term is SHORT PERSON!!!! 



Leeha is tempting me with some saws in the classifieds!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The politically correct term is SHORT PERSON!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Leeha is tempting me with some saws in the classifieds!! :msp_sneaky:



If saws had cleavage you'd be screwed, kid.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> If saws had cleavage you'd be screwed, kid.



How did you and Digger make out on the saws?


----------



## Sagetown

dancan said:


> We're maxed out on rep so consider the like button as "Midget" rep .
> :hmm3grin2orange:




So That's why I can't keep my 'Likes' folder cleaned out!:sure::lamp::lamp:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The politically correct term is SHORT PERSON!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Leeha is tempting me with some saws in the classifieds!! :msp_sneaky:



I thought it was little people? Midget :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Sagetown said:


> So That's why I can't keep my 'Likes' folder cleaned out!:sure::lamp::lamp:



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> How did you and Digger make out on the saws?



Won't know for sure until Monday or Tuesday. I will let you know how it turns out, I sold all of the ones I put up except one. No one around here knows what a Shinny is.


----------



## tbone75

I got this PIA Stihl whacker back together! Who ever told me I had to stand on head was right! Now I hope that sucker runs? LOL That SOB made my back hurt bad trying to bend twist pry squeeze poke and beat it together :hmm3grin2orange: Not really LOL just got to hold everything together to get it to go.A third hand would help! LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Won't know for sure until Monday or Tuesday. I will let you know how it turns out, I sold all of the ones I put up except one. No one around here knows what a Shinny is.



I have only worked on one Shinny.Can't say I liked it?


----------



## tbone75

Got me a new carbon cutter for my Dremel. 3" long to reach back in there better! May need it to finish the 365 jug? Hope to get the 359 jug done today? Need to feel a little better first LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Catching up since this morning....seems like its just John talking to himself...as usual!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Catching up since this morning....seems like its just John talking to himself...as usual!:hmm3grin2orange:



Nobody else will listen to him !! LOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Nobody else will talk to me but me? :hmm3grin2orange: And I always have the right answer! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nobody else will talk to me but me? :hmm3grin2orange: And I always have the right answer! :hmm3grin2orange:



Which little pill told you that ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Which little pill told you that ?



The little bitty orange one! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

antique chainsaw


----------



## roncoinc

Jonsered 630


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Nobody else will listen to him !! LOL !!!!!!!!



Huh??? 

I dont listen to anyone until they tell me there sending me a saw :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

So, whos got project saws.....Mini macs need not apply.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> So, whos got project saws.....Mini macs need not apply.



Got a Homelite 340 :hmm3grin2orange: Nice shape needs a coil. That is impossible to find! :hmm3grin2orange: Or if you do they want 2-3 hundred for both pieces!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> So, whos got project saws.....Mini macs need not apply.



I got plenty  
Mostly fuel related.


----------



## AU_K2500

Well speaking of projects. Im calling Dougan tomorrow, (gotta go back and find his number) about the MAC 3-25. 
Also, i was on his youtube channel and saw his walk through of his shop.....Anybody on here have any of the prison blues? I like theyre long sleeve button down. and they even have it in tall. just wondering what they cost, and if theyre any good?


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got plenty
> Mostly fuel related.



What happened to your sig? 
to many to list? 
Mom making you clean out the shed?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> So, whos got project saws.....Mini macs need not apply.



Got a homelite 330 ready to put back together.
took it apart to put a new intake boot in.got the brand new boot still in package.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Got a homelite 330 ready to put back together.
> took it apart to put a new intake boot in.got the brand new boot still in package.



Ill pay shipping!

Sure is slow in here this afternoon. Im just mad cause i cant work on saws today.....gotta work a real job.


----------



## tbone75

The Slug did something today! Other than buy saws LOL Got the whacker done and running good.And just finished the 359 jug. Not sure I will get any more done today? Would like to put the 359 together! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Ill pay shipping!
> 
> Sure is slow in here this afternoon. Im just mad cause i cant work on saws today.....gotta work a real job.



PM me.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The Slug did something today! Other than buy saws LOL Got the whacker done and running good.And just finished the 359 jug. Not sure I will get any more done today? Would like to put the 359 together! :msp_thumbsup:



Well,i got new muffler bolts for the 262,and the muffler cleaned and painted. ( story later ).
two 372 clutch covers painted and drying over stove.
the 576 clutch cover painted and drying over stove.
all the covers needed sanding and priming and sanding and priming etc. before paint.
all will get another wet sand and a coat of clear coat.

Am i still a prince to the King ??


----------



## tbone75

The Slug has been fed now. Be nice if I can get him off his arse and do some more!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,i got new muffler bolts for the 262,and the muffler cleaned and painted. ( story later ).
> two 372 clutch covers painted and drying over stove.
> the 576 clutch cover painted and drying over stove.
> all the covers needed sanding and priming and sanding and priming etc. before paint.
> all will get another wet sand and a coat of clear coat.
> 
> Am i still a prince to the King ??



Yep! Sounds like you did more the first 2 hours today than I did all day :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ron what kind of paint and clear do you use on them?


----------



## AU_K2500

Me too, i havent gotten a damn thing done all day....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Me too, i havent gotten a damn thing done all day....



:msp_ohmy: Another Slug on the loose :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

less of a slug...more like a sloth. Big, slow, and Ugly!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> less of a slug...more like a sloth. Big, slow, and Ugly!



No slime trail? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron what kind of paint and clear do you use on them?



I found a good husky match in Rustoleum.
light coats,wet sand between after dying enuf on woodstove.
let dry a few days over wood stove.
wet sand.
Krylon super clear acrylic,,dry over woodstove a couple days.
LOT of work !
easier to spend the $30 for a brand new aftermarket cover !!


----------



## AU_K2500

No, just grease. tracked in on the carpet, on every light switch plate, door handle, faucet, and cabinet handle....oh and the fridge. Cant forget the fridge.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I found a good husky match in Rustoleum.
> light coats,wet sand between after dying enuf on woodstove.
> let dry a few days over wood stove.
> wet sand.
> Krylon super clear acrylic,,dry over woodstove a couple days.
> LOT of work !
> easier to spend the $30 for a brand new aftermarket cover !!



Ron, Is this on plastic or metal covers?
Im assuming its on plastic Huskys that you love so much!:msp_tongue:


----------



## Cantdog

Evening all...Nice day here....cloudy but the edge was within sight with blue sky beyond......road tested the Saab...took it down to Gouldsboro..did the job thing, then circled back and did the Scoodic Point Loop (Acadia National Park Scoodic) returned to Winter Harbor and had lunch at Chase's Retaurant....mmmmmm...flounder fry..ate mine and half the OL's LOL!!! Saab ran great...checked fluid levels after it cooled...everything topped off just right...did around 150 miles...so far so good...

Got back around 1:00 PM and went to the shop, continued the clean up...then tore down three Jonsered saws...well 2 Jonsered saws and one Jonsereds...made parts lists and will order from spike60 tomorrow.....gotta clear out these money saws..ASAP.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I found a good husky match in Rustoleum.
> light coats,wet sand between after dying enuf on woodstove.
> let dry a few days over wood stove.
> wet sand.
> Krylon super clear acrylic,,dry over woodstove a couple days.
> LOT of work !
> easier to spend the $30 for a brand new aftermarket cover !!



A lot of work! Unless you don't care if it looks new? A coat of paint dry it sand and a coat of clear your done.


----------



## tbone75

I was wondering how it holds up after painting?


----------



## dancan

Sounds like good news Robin ! :msp_thumbup:
Anything desirable about a J'red 535 ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening all...Nice day here....cloudy but the edge was within sight with blue sky beyond......road tested the Saab...took it down to Gouldsboro..did the job thing, then circled back and did the Scoodic Point Loop (Acadia National Park Scoodic) returned to Winter Harbor and had lunch at Chase's Retaurant....mmmmmm...flounder fry..ate mine and half the OL's LOL!!! Saab ran great...checked fluid levels after it cooled...everything topped off just right...did around 150 miles...so far so good...
> 
> Got back around 1:00 PM and went to the shop, continued the clean up...then tore down three Jonsered saws...well 2 Jonsered saws and one Jonsereds...made parts lists and will order from spike60 tomorrow.....gotta clear out these money saws..ASAP.



Sounds like you did very good! Keep the updates coming! You got to let us down easy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Ron, Is this on plastic or metal covers?
> Im assuming its on plastic Huskys that you love so much!:msp_tongue:



NO !! stihl fanboy !!!

METAL !!! 

plastic takes diff paint,they make one for plastic.

trick is in dry time,LOT's of dry time.heated dry time.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sounds like good news Robin ! :msp_thumbup:
> Anything desirable about a J'red 535 ?



Absolutely....NOT...drop and run..the 490 and 590 were Partner designed saws and were good.... any other 5XX Jonsered is not even fit for the dump...junk...those saws ruined the brand in this area all by themselves. There were many dealers in this area in the late 70's and early 80's.... they are all gone. The woodboogers bought those saw because they were Jonsereds and cheep...well like always the boogers got exactly what they paid for...they were led to believe they were replacements for the 49sp and 52/52E just cheeper....they had half of it right..they were cheeper. But not even remotely close as replacements. There were alot of crows around the dumps in this area...you would go to the dump on Sun morning and see 6-10 of those saws on the dump...even the most frugal crows new better than go near them...if you've already bought it....sorry...... if not... you owe me another Keith's...LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Evening all...Nice day here....cloudy but the edge was within sight with blue sky beyond......road tested the Saab...took it down to Gouldsboro..did the job thing, then circled back and did the Scoodic Point Loop (Acadia National Park Scoodic) returned to Winter Harbor and had lunch at Chase's Retaurant....mmmmmm...flounder fry..ate mine and half the OL's LOL!!! Saab ran great...checked fluid levels after it cooled...everything topped off just right...did around 150 miles...so far so good...
> 
> Got back around 1:00 PM and went to the shop, continued the clean up...then tore down three Jonsered saws...well 2 Jonsered saws and one Jonsereds...made parts lists and will order from spike60 tomorrow.....gotta clear out these money saws..ASAP.



So what did the saws need ??
aint gonna take a month to fix THEM is it ?? 
(Jerry madde me say it)..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> A lot of work! Unless you don't care if it looks new? A coat of paint dry it sand and a coat of clear your done.



:msp_ohmy: no primer !!!!! ?????????
sand and primer !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sounds like good news Robin ! :msp_thumbup:
> Anything desirable about a J'red 535 ?



Absoloutelly one of the finest saws you can buy if it comes with a good bar and chain,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,for $10 !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> So what did the saws need ??
> aint gonna take a month to fix THEM is it ??
> (Jerry madde me say it)..



No these are mere saws....dirty, grundgy saws. Someone elses saws even. Woodbooger saws... These aren't restos...I'll only clean what I need to clean to affect repairs. THe 621 needs a carb clean/kit, kill switch (done) and av mounts (done). The 2054 needs a throttle cable and tuning, I had it running and it runs fine but is over taching by 500 rpm. The 2071 needs 2 recoil bolt holes restored, new recoil cover (done). Once the recoil is fixed I can figure why it stopped running...it has good comp...good spark..so probably fuel filter/line and carb kit.....saws are pathetically simple and straight forward compared to that Saab!!!

LOL I've already had them for a month!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Absolutely....NOT...drop and run..the 490 and 590 were Partner designed saws and were good.... any other 5XX Jonsered is not even fit for the dump...junk...those saws ruined the brand in this area all by themselves. There were many dealers in this area in the late 70's and early 80's.... they are all gone. The woodboogers bought those saw because they were Jonsereds and cheep...well like always the boogers got exactly what they paid for...they were led to believe they were replacements for the 49sp and 52/52E just cheeper....they had half of it right..they were cheeper. But not even remotely close as replacements. There were alot of crows around the dumps in this area...you would go to the dump on Sun morning and see 6-10 of those saws on the dump...even the most frugal crows new better than go near them...if you've already bought it....sorry...... if not... you owe me another Keith's...LOL!!!



AU_K2500 owes you a Keith's , there is one on Kijiji cheap and you know how he's been goin' on and on 'bout wantin' a project saw ..........


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Absoloutelly one of the finest saws you can buy if it comes with a good bar and chain,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,for $10 !!



B&C MUST be new and it has to be delivered....


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> AU_K2500 owes you a Keith's , there is one on Kijiji cheap and you know how he's been goin' on and on 'bout wantin' a project saw ..........



What thread is that in Dan ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> AU_K2500 owes you a Keith's , there is one on Kijiji cheap and you know how he's been goin' on and on 'bout wantin' a project saw ..........




LOL Well they were project saws when brand new......and you could stihl get parts for them then.....run...don't walk...run...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> :msp_ohmy: no primer !!!!! ?????????
> sand and primer !!



Yes primer! Forgot to say that :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> AU_K2500 owes you a Keith's , there is one on Kijiji cheap and you know how he's been goin' on and on 'bout wantin' a project saw ..........



I might be dumb, but im not stupid!

Whats a "keiths"?


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> I might be dumb, but im not stupid!
> 
> Whats a "keiths"?



A Nova Scotian secret .


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I might be dumb, but im not stupid!
> 
> Whats a "keiths"?



Hey,,lets just keep that to " mildly uninformed " ..
no need to get crude !!


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> So, whos got project saws.....Mini macs need not apply.





roncoinc said:


> What thread is that in Dan ?




That one .


----------



## dancan

OK , I'll let the secret out of the bottle .

Alexander Keith's. Made to Share


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I might be dumb, but im not stupid!
> 
> Whats a "keiths"?



It's when they take pond water and filter the scum off and add some hop flavoring and alcohol,and put it in a bottle to sell to candians.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's when they take pond water and filter the scum off and add some hop flavoring and alcohol,and put it in a bottle to sell to candians.



Sure sounds like some beer I have tasted? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

You forgot about the barley :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You forgot about the barley :msp_sad:



And the bird poop!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> antique chainsaw


----------



## AU_K2500

Ok, it took me a second but ive figured things out.
Jon hasnt been coming around much, and so you guys started picking on me!

Keiths huh, so its like Natty Lite. right?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Ok, it took me a second but ive figured things out.
> Jon hasnt been coming around much, and so you guys started picking on me!
> 
> Keiths huh, so its like Natty Lite. right?



Not Lite at all!!


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> ..........
> Keiths huh, so its like Natty Lite. right?







:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::msp_razz:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

He needs to get his hands on some PBR :msp_tongue:


Jerry why do you gotta keep teasing us with your saws??? We need a group 
picture!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure sounds like some beer I have tasted? :hmm3grin2orange:



Ballentines ?


----------



## farrell

evening kids! looks like you all have been having fun as usual! got my decomp in (it would have been nice if someone had mentioned that a scrench would work). saw my uncle (logs for a living) this afternoon and told him saw is done. he says "oh god i hope you dont hurt yourself!" then he fires it up. he says "hmmmm gonna have to put you to work cuttin firewood, and anxious to see how it compares to my 372xp".


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ballentines ?



? It anything like ole mill doggy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Ballentines ?




Easy......lol!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I actually worked on some real saws today, some of them have not run in 3-4 years but they all started up easily.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Ballentines ?



how bout some bacardi 151? that will put hair on the peaches!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> He needs to get his hands on some PBR :msp_tongue:
> 
> 
> Jerry why do you gotta keep teasing us with your saws??? We need a group
> picture!



Couldn`t do that to you Jacob,.....I know that a group pict of all my saws would cause the world to tilt on its side for you poor CAD afflicted souls.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> how bout some bacardi 151? that will put hair on the peaches!



If you have not consumed a quart of Alcool 200% you have not lived!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> how bout some bacardi 151? that will put hair on the peaches!



Now that is the good Rum! Kick the Captain to the curb! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you have not consumed a quart of Alcool 200% you have not lived!!



If you live through it? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Now that is the good Rum! Kick the Captain to the curb! :hmm3grin2orange:



[email protected]^m skippy! couple 151s and sprite and all is well in the world! stihl and husky fans love each other for who they are not the color of their saws, and praise each other for their wonderful pieces of equipment!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now that is the good Rum! Kick the Captain to the curb! :hmm3grin2orange:



Sail with the Captain and never leave dry land!
Captain crazy on the rocks!


----------



## dancan

Isn't Bacardi that perfumey stuff that college girls drink ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> [email protected]^m skippy! couple 151s and sprite and all is well in the world! stihl and husky fans love each other for who they are not the color of their saws, and praise each other for their wonderful pieces of equipment!:msp_thumbup:



 :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Isn't Bacardi that perfumey stuff that college girls drink ?



:msp_tongue:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Couldn`t do that to you Jacob,.....I know that a group pict of all my saws would cause the world to tilt on its side for you poor CAD afflicted souls.....LOL



Randy (Mastermind) Is doing good enough of a job of it!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> [email protected]^m skippy! couple 151s and sprite and all is well in the world! stihl and husky fans love each other for who they are not the color of their saws, and praise each other for their wonderful pieces of equipment!:msp_thumbup:



This tater shine is better than any of that other stuff! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Forgot a story..

was checking out the 262 and it looked good thru the plug hole.
i looked at the ratty muffler and figured to pull it and look in there and then do up the muffler..
funny that a 3/8 wrench fit the muff bolts..then i looked !! WTH !! 1/2 in nuts as spacers ??
so i unscrewed em,all two turns !!.
1/4 - 20 bolts !!







Went to the hardware store and got 6mmx80mm bolts called for.
blew out the holes with carb cleaner an lubed with weasel juice and slowly rethreaded the right size bolts in..
man them boys are HARD on saws !! 
this is one of the ones i traded the steel for.
you can see how well they cared for thier saws..
thank goodness they are husky's and easily and cheaply fixed..
the muffler aint the greatest but after a good burn out and some extra outlet holes and a burning of the exterior and some 1500 deg BBQ flat black it looks much better than it did.






a couple days on the stove and it will be well cured


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Isn't Bacardi that perfumey stuff that college girls drink ?



You should be so lucky to get in on that !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Forgot a story..
> 
> was checking out the 262 and it looked good thru the plug hole.
> i looked at the ratty muffler and figured to pull it and look in there and then do up the muffler..
> funny that a 3/8 wrench fit the muff bolts..then i looked !! WTH !! 1/2 in nuts as spacers ??
> so i unscrewed em,all two turns !!.
> 1/4 - 20 bolts !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the hardware store and got 6mmx80mm bolts called for.
> blew out the holes with carb cleaner an lubed with weasel juice and slowly rethreaded the right size bolts in..
> man them boys are HARD on saws !!
> this is one of the ones i traded the steel for.
> you can see how well they cared for thier saws..
> thank goodness they are husky's and easily and cheaply fixed..
> the muffler aint the greatest but after a good burn out and some extra outlet holes and a burning of the exterior and some 1500 deg BBQ flat black it looks much better than it did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple days on the stove and it will be well cured



Got a Husk 350 done the same way. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Randy (Mastermind) Is doing good enough of a job of it!



Good thing i cant take a pic of all of mine..
cant get them all in one place,dont have the manpower 
maybe a movie ??
60 saws last two weeks,at least 35 runners..
and more becoming that way.. 
I only count saws i can fuel up and cut wood..
Not squirt mix in and get em to fire.
i gave up counting 
man am i SICK !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good thing i cant take a pic of all of mine..
> cant get them all in one place,dont have the manpower
> maybe a movie ??
> 60 saws last two weeks,at least 35 runners..
> and more becoming that way..
> I only count saws i can fuel up and cut wood..
> Not squirt mix in and get em to fire.
> i gave up counting
> man am i SICK !!



I think you could be WAY past CAD? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Update !! 

once i took the bar off the mini mac it fit in with the stiny's 
i'm sure the new owner will love the old classic,one of the first ever made..






cant imagine anybody wanting any of them old broken down stinky steels but SOMEBODY was willing to pay an outrageouse price for them so OFF they go !
I hope who is getting them dont read this thread .. :msp_unsure: 
i put in used diapers for packing in case the hazmat bags didnt hold in the smell.
the mini mac should absorb the rest 
should have it in mail tomorrow to the sick unsuspecting buyer..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Good thing i cant take a pic of all of mine..
> cant get them all in one place,dont have the manpower
> maybe a movie ??
> 60 saws last two weeks,at least 35 runners..
> and more becoming that way..
> I only count saws i can fuel up and cut wood..
> Not squirt mix in and get em to fire.
> i gave up counting
> man am i SICK !!



Yes you truly are afflicted....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Update !!
> 
> once i took the bar off the mini mac it fit in with the stiny's
> i'm sure the new owner will love the old classic,one of the first ever made..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant imagine anybody wanting any of them old broken down stinky steels but SOMEBODY was willing to pay an outrageouse price for them so OFF they go !
> I hope who is getting them dont read this thread .. :msp_unsure:
> i put in used diapers for packing in case the hazmat bags didnt hold in the smell.
> the mini mac should absorb the rest
> should have it in mail tomorrow to the sick unsuspecting buyer..



That yeller saw shure is a collectors item..... collects flies......LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I used to know a guy from Ky. that used to have his mom ship him shine. That was some good stuff, never felt such a smooth burn. Nice and clear, not a lot of smell but boy did it put you under.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Update !!
> 
> once i took the bar off the mini mac it fit in with the stiny's
> i'm sure the new owner will love the old classic,one of the first ever made..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant imagine anybody wanting any of them old broken down stinky steels but SOMEBODY was willing to pay an outrageouse price for them so OFF they go !
> I hope who is getting them dont read this thread .. :msp_unsure:
> i put in used diapers for packing in case the hazmat bags didnt hold in the smell.
> the mini mac should absorb the rest
> should have it in mail tomorrow to the sick unsuspecting buyer..



:cool2:.....:cool2:


----------



## jimdad07

I tell you, those S+S boys give us Jim Smith's a bad name.


----------



## tbone75

Ron you are MEEN! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I tell you, those S+S boys give us Jim Smith's a bad name.



I had a boos by the name Jim Smith.Only boss I ever had I could never get along with! That is one man I hope I never see again!


----------



## AU_K2500

Man Ron, Jon is really gonna love all those saws in that box, especially the packing material!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Good thing i cant take a pic of all of mine..
> cant get them all in one place,dont have the manpower
> maybe a movie ??
> 60 saws last two weeks,at least 35 runners..
> and more becoming that way..
> I only count saws i can fuel up and cut wood..
> Not squirt mix in and get em to fire.
> i gave up counting
> man am i SICK !!



Stopppp making me want to compete! 

Although I probably never could :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I had a boos by the name Jim Smith.Only boss I ever had I could never get along with! That is one man I hope I never see again!



If it was the same guy as the moron on A$$Men, he must've been a pri...


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I think you could be WAY past CAD? :hmm3grin2orange:



Well,,i dont think i would call it "CAD" anymore..
i have my collectables but dont go out buying just anything because it is cheap or available..
also i dont plan on keeping everything,a lot go away so i can aquire more of the ones i want..
A lot more will go away as i thin them down to up the quality of what i have.
now YOU have CAD,,see it for sale and no matter if you have a reason for wanting it or not you buy it just to have another !
I havent bought and paid for a saw in months now  , longer than that even,cant remember the last one i paid money for...last summer,yard sales,,$5 to $10 i think..


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> If it was the same guy as the moron on A$$Men, he must've been a pri...



mo RON jokes jim ?? :msp_mad:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> mo RON jokes jim ?? :msp_mad:



I think that more Ron is a good thing:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,i dont think i would call it "CAD" anymore..
> i have my collectables but dont go out buying just anything because it is cheap or available..
> also i dont plan on keeping everything,a lot go away so i can aquire more of the ones i want..
> A lot more will go away as i thin them down to up the quality of what i have.
> now YOU have CAD,,see it for sale and no matter if you have a reason for wanting it or not you buy it just to have another !
> I havent bought and paid for a saw in months now  , longer than that even,cant remember the last one i paid money for...last summer,yard sales,,$5 to $10 i think..



I plan to (try) and make a couple bucks on several of them? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I plan to (try) and make a couple bucks on several of them? LOL



I just said the same thing about that ms260 I have, but I can't do it. Been running the pi$$ out of it to test the cylinder save and all that good stuff and I like it too much.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Watching Assman...
Be quite!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I just said the same thing about that ms260 I have, but I can't do it. Been running the pi$$ out of it to test the cylinder save and all that good stuff and I like it too much.



Liking a saw like that aint a good thing.
Leeha has a nice dolmar 12osi in the clasified for a good price.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I just said the same thing about that ms260 I have, but I can't do it. Been running the pi$$ out of it to test the cylinder save and all that good stuff and I like it too much.



I have a few that will stay here.A lot of the others will be traded or sold.I have the ones to use the ones to collect and all the rest LOL


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Liking a saw like that aint a good thing.
> Leeha has a nice dolmar 12osi in the clasified for a good price.



Now that would be a great one for John to try to go after. Those are one heck of a saw. Can't say enough how much I like mine.


----------



## AU_K2500

Im always guilty of taking people up on good deals! But hey, you gotta start somewhere. The way i see it, its helping me figure out what brand and size of saw fits me and my need best. and then, as run said, i can start to be more picky and build a proper collection. 

But i know a lot of people that are looking for saws. so i enjoy getting a deal and getting them running. Then i can sell them off...but not all of them.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Speaking of all your saws Ron. 

Got an 520 Echo??


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Speaking of all your saws Ron.
> 
> Got an 520 Echo??



They yelow ??
maybe.


----------



## tbone75

I sent a PM about the 120si! Thanks for letting me know Ron! Haven't checked in there for a while.


----------



## tbone75

A P&C hard to come by for one?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> They yelow ??
> maybe.



Yellow? 
The 520's are gray 
and the 530's are orange. 
Im looking for one to port.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> A P&C hard to come by for one?



one on evilbay right now for 30 bucks. 

Not sure about a jug?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> one on evilbay right now for 30 bucks.
> 
> Not sure about a jug?



Guess I need one now. LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Guess I need one now. LOL



Good you were slackin on buying saws!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Good you were slackin on buying saws!!



:msp_confused: 6 this week! LOL


----------



## tbone75

2 of them are parts saws LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused: 6 this week! LOL



Well then you'v been hiding them from us! 
They must be Stihls :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well then you'v been hiding them from us!
> They must be Stihls :hmm3grin2orange:



2 J-Reds 3 Huskys and the 120si :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> 2 J-Reds 3 Huskys and the 120si :hmm3grin2orange:



Got a 350 parts saw?? 
I need clutch, rim, muffler, clutch cover for mine still :bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 2 J-Reds 3 Huskys and the 120si :hmm3grin2orange:



Why not the 166 as well?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Why not the 166 as well?



:hmm3grin2orange: To heavy and to much money :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Got a 350 parts saw??
> I need clutch, rim, muffler, clutch cover for mine still :bang:



All I have for that is a bare crank case. Sorry


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> All I have for that is a bare crank case. Sorry



No biggie. 
As common of a saw it is.. parts are HARD to find for it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been over to the Mntngal23 thread, spread rep and now its time to pack it in, night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been over to the Mntngal23 thread, spread rep and now its time to pack it in, night all.



Me too! Nite Jerry


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

[video=youtube;EkPd20KWHiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkPd20KWHiQ&feature=youtu.be[/video] 

Look familiar John??


----------



## Cantdog

Rise and shine!!!, Slackers, Laggers and other assorted snoozers and loozers......it's another day in the giant log drive of life!!!


----------



## dancan

Ya ! What he said LOL .


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning all. Does anybody have donuts?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> 2 J-Reds 3 Huskys and the 120si :hmm3grin2orange:



What kind of J-reds?


----------



## farrell

mornin all! looks a lil dead in here this mornin? where is everybody?


----------



## AU_K2500

Not usre if you realized this when you woke up this morning....but its monday.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Not usre if you realized this when you woke up this morning....but its monday.



Freakn hate Mondays :bang: 

Got a lead on a 530 echo. was straight gassed and missing top cover and air filter. Wonder how hard itd be to find one?


----------



## AU_K2500

Youve gone too low jacob...first you paint WT's up like theyre Stihls and now your buying burnt up ECHOs!!!! come on man.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Youve gone too low jacob...first you paint WT's up like theyre Stihls and now your buying burnt up ECHOs!!!! come on man.



Maybe my new sig line should say
"Evil Genius!!" 

I like that... I think ill change it to that  
Them 520's aare FAST little saws! Ill try and look for a video give me a min.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

[video=youtube;EHq8p-I2Fuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHq8p-I2Fuw[/video]

Look at that puppy go!!!
I Found a P&C kit for $209 on evilbay. 
Might have to see what Rons got before I jump on one thats blown up?


----------



## tbone75

I have a nice Echo 5000 that runs good. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> [video=youtube;EHq8p-I2Fuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHq8p-I2Fuw[/video]
> 
> Look at that puppy go!!!
> I Found a P&C kit for $209 on evilbay.
> Might have to see what Rons got before I jump on one thats blown up?



Sorry,Ron dont got..


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Look at that puppy go!!!
> I Found a P&C kit for $209 on evilbay.
> Might have to see what Rons got before I jump on one thats blown up?



Jacob, if you look really close at Rons sig, it says NO STIHLS...well right next to that in really small type, it says "OR ANY OTHER CRAP FROM HOME DEPOT, LOWES, MENARDS, OR WAL-MART


----------



## tbone75

I was going to get my truck springs fixed today.But for some reason I can't get more than a few feet from the bathroom! The OL fed me some kind of stuffed shells last night? Guess it didn't like me?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I was going to get my truck springs fixed today.But for some reason I can't get more than a few feet from the bathroom! The OL fed me some kind of stuffed shells last night? Guess it didn't like me?



Save em and re stuff them 

bet i get more done today than you !!
i got the supermatic going then off to the PO and doing stuff !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Save em and re stuff them
> 
> bet i get more done today than you !!
> i got the supermatic going then off to the PO and doing stuff !



That is gross :hmm3grin2orange: I know you will get more done than me today! :msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That is gross :hmm3grin2orange: I know you will get more done than me today! :msp_razz:



You and your darn pictures .
had to take 15 floppys and put the pix on my har drive.
dont know WHEN i will get to sorting them


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You and your darn pictures .
> had to take 15 floppys and put the pix on my har drive.
> dont know WHEN i will get to sorting them



:msp_confused: What pics?


----------



## tbone75

I have 2 359 parts saws coming.Looks like crank cases and handles is about all thats left of them? Just in case anyone needs something from them?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> What kind of J-reds?



2050 and 2054


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused: What pics?



All the pix YOU like to see


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> All the pix YOU like to see



:hmm3grin2orange: Thanks Ron


----------



## tbone75

Got the deal done on the 120si  Looks real nice but one crack in the filter cover.Have to wait and see on the jug?Piston for sure.


----------



## tbone75

WOW the 120si was the last saw on my list of wants! One of the J-Reds goes to my X-BIL he asked me to find him one a few months ago.The other one I may keep?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got the deal done on the 120si  Looks real nice but one crack in the filter cover.Have to wait and see on the jug?Piston for sure.



I'm trying to make a deal with him but only one response yestday..
you hear from him today ?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> 2050 and 2054



Are ya interested in selling one or both? Are they complete? I'm kinda looking for another project...


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> WOW the 120si was the last saw on my list of wants! One of the J-Reds goes to my X-BIL he asked me to find him one a few months ago.The other one I may keep?



If you're gonna keep one...keep the 2054.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm trying to make a deal with him but only one response yestday..
> you hear from him today ?



Yes just heard from him a few mins ago.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> If you're gonna keep one...keep the 2054.....



Yep that is my plan! LOL Sorry Marc but the 2050 will go to my X-BIL


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Are ya interested in selling one or both? Are they complete? I'm kinda looking for another project...



I'll have pix later today


----------



## AU_K2500

Stupid question, 

Been watching videos, why do folks pull out the starter before killing the saw then let it rewind when the saw cuts out on certain models?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'll have pix later today


----------



## tbone75

Things have calmed down so trying a little lunch.Wait and see now?


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Stupid question,
> 
> Been watching videos, why do folks pull out the starter before killing the saw then let it rewind when the saw cuts out on certain models?



Most of the older bigger cube'd saws didn't have the best recoil on them. When the saw would shut off, it would catch the recoil and pull it. I'm sure Jerry will stop by and explain it better but that's what I was told.


----------



## roncoinc

I got stuff done today ! 
an envelope and a box of mini macs sent off at the PO.







then my new 372 sidecover came in.
and TWO XP bubble stickers  (try and find them ! )






then i get a call that the base gasket for the 576 is in !!
taking a drive to pick that up then when i get back some pix of a project saw to post 
busy day !


----------



## roncoinc

Got the gasket for the 576,ordered it friday and came in today.
Jerk were i used to work has had it on order for three weeks now ?? maybe he didnt and hopes i will go away ??

So i went and took pix of the project saw,homie 330.
new intake boot still unwrapped.
side cover could use paint,rest pretty good even pretty clean.
i see the chain for it looks new so i must have the bar for it hewe someplace.







If that dont work could pick an XL12 out of here !!






Now to the shop and see wich saw i want to play on  got plenty choices.
deff NOT prince slug today !


----------



## tbone75

Ron your a ball of fire today! :hmm3grin2orange: I am making up for it LOL All I will say I shouldn't have ate anything!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Got the gasket for the 576,ordered it friday and came in today.
> Jerk were i used to work has had it on order for three weeks now ?? maybe he didnt and hopes i will go away ??
> 
> So i went and took pix of the project saw,homie 330.
> new intake boot still unwrapped.
> side cover could use paint,rest pretty good even pretty clean.
> i see the chain for it looks new so i must have the bar for it hewe someplace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that dont work could pick an XL12 out of here !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to the shop and see wich saw i want to play on  got plenty choices.
> deff NOT prince slug today !




330 looks good, are there two power heads in the picture?

What are the bigger homelite in the picture with all the XL12's?


----------



## tbone75

Ron posting pics. so I can too! The saw of the day LOL Can't post a pic ??? Its a Wright 121 in nice shape.It will look good with the Wizzard and Poulan !! Same saw just a different color.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Yep that is my plan! LOL Sorry Marc but the 2050 will go to my X-BIL



No problem. I'm sure there are more out there. That will keep me busy with something to find.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> No problem. I'm sure there are more out there. That will keep me busy with something to find.



Not sure what one of these 359s will take?Looks like top end,carb top cover,clutch cover,brake handle and maybe more?


----------



## dancan

Crazy day at work .
I can tell you with certainty that air bags going off , door glass , side door glass and windshields exploding and crumple zone crumpling sure make an awful racket !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

dancan said:


> Crazy day at work .
> I can tell you with certainty that air bags going off , door glass , side door glass and windshields exploding and crumple zone crumpling sure make an awful racket !



Uh oh. That doesn't sound good.


----------



## dancan

No , it sure didn't .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> No , it sure didn't .



So what is it you do full time?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

opcorn:

Someone hit your shop?


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> So what is it you do full time?



Crash test dummy LOL .





JK :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

So you were driving? Customers car?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Crash test dummy LOL .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK :hmm3grin2orange:



I guess your OK? Your talking to us! So what happen????


----------



## dancan

Around 8:15 I go out to my car to get a 18'' cast iron pulley and I see one of my customers getting ready to pull in the parking lot , I turn and start to head to the shop and it happened ,:msp_ohmy: I was ready to hit the deck because this was all behind me and I knew it was not a good noise ! As I turned the van was in the parking lot 180º from the direction of travel and stopped about 5ft from where I had just been .
She pulled in an did not see a 1/2 ton (another one of my customers) who T-boned her perfectly at about 30kmh, I can't believe the destruction , the van is a write off , the truck probably , they both got out and were walking about just fine , no blood or gore .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

dancan said:


> Around 8:15 I go out to my car to get a 18'' cast iron pulley and I see one of my customers getting ready to pull in the parking lot , I turn and start to head to the shop and it happened ,:msp_ohmy: I was ready to hit the deck because this was all behind me and I knew it was not a good noise ! As I turned the van was in the parking lot 180º from the direction of travel and stopped about 5ft from where I had just been .
> She pulled in an did not see a 1/2 ton (another one of my customers) who T-boned her perfectly at about 30kmh, I can't believe the destruction , the van is a write off , the truck probably , they both got out and were walking about just fine , no blood or gore .



Wow! I bet you were awake after that! Glad it wasn't you that wrecked a car.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Crazy day at work .
> I can tell you with certainty that air bags going off , door glass , side door glass and windshields exploding and crumple zone crumpling sure make an awful racket !



Uh....oohh,...not inside the shop I hope??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well at least it was outside in the parkinglot. I was doing some electrical work for my brother and a mutual friend one afternoon at a new shop they were setting up. I had just completed wiring up their new to them four post lift and they decided to try that out. They had a one ton that needed some work done on the brakes, you know where this story is going don`t you.....LOL


----------



## dancan

Mill_wannabe said:


> Wow! I bet you were awake after that! Glad it wasn't you that wrecked a car.



Oh , I was quite awake and I try not to wreck to many cars any more after having a few under my belt .

As I head into the shop to call 911 cars are stopping and people are getting around so I go and call 911 , it rings and I get an automated message telling me to hold .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Oh , I was quite awake and I try not to wreck to many cars any more after having a few under my belt .
> 
> As I head into the shop to call 911 cars are stopping and people are getting around so I go and call 911 , it rings and I get an automated message telling me to hold .



911 can you hold please :msp_scared: That is so not right! :bang:


----------



## dancan

Disappointment today , I thought I had 2 cast pulleys the same size for the beginnings of a bandsaw mill but one is 16'' and the other is 18'' . I did call a guy who had an 026 for sale today but it turned out to be an 025 .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Disappointment today , I thought I had 2 cast pulleys the same size for the beginnings of a bandsaw mill but one is 16'' and the other is 18'' . I did call a guy who had an 026 for sale today but it turned out to be an 025 .



You got 2 choices to look for


----------



## tbone75

Still can't upload pics? All I get is a blank screen?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> 911 can you hold please :msp_scared: That is so not right! :bang:



That call got even better , after the dispatcher ask a bunch of questions , she asks if the need an ambulance , I'm thinking WTF but she can't see what I see so I let it slide , I said yes so she says hold on and I'll put you through to ambulance dispatch , now I'm about to say WTF and then the ambulance dispatch comes on and asks me all the same questions , He got the point when I politely told him I was not qualified to make any medical assessments about the two people involved so they better send someone who could .
By the time I got off the phone the fire truck was coming around the corner .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That call got even better , after the dispatcher ask a bunch of questions , she asks if the need an ambulance , I'm thinking WTF but she can't see what I see so I let it slide , I said yes so she says hold on and I'll put you through to ambulance dispatch , now I'm about to say WTF and then the ambulance dispatch comes on and asks me all the same questions , He got the point when I politely told him I was not qualified to make any medical assessments about the two people involved so they better send someone who could .
> By the time I got off the phone the fire truck was coming around the corner .



Sounds a lot like here.I had to call a squad for my Dad once out here.They are 4 miles from me.But it took them 25 mins. to get here!And they were at the station already!If that wasen't bad enough they didn't know what to do?They called another squad to help? They made it here in 10 mins. from 12 miles away!Everything turned out OK at least!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You got 2 choices to look for



I think it will be a rubber tired bandsaw mill , I can get 2 of them the same size .


----------



## AU_K2500

I hate dealing with 911 or dispatch in general. 

On a lighter note!
Finally found a good shop near me. My chain finally came in or my C7...turns out i dont know how to count and it needed 3 DL taken out. so i gave this place a shot, guy asked me to walk back with him and watch to make sure it was exactly as i wanted. talked shop for a little while, i tried to haggle for a couple parts saws i saw laying around, then left with my proper length chain, 10' of pull cord, some fuel line, and a bit of spark plug wire for 10 bucks....i was a happy man.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> 330 looks good, are there two power heads in the picture?
> 
> What are the bigger homelite in the picture with all the XL12's?



Only one 330 powerhead.

All the xl12's about the same,none bigger,maybe a couple 103's in there that are smaller.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron posting pics. so I can too! The saw of the day LOL Can't post a pic ??? Its a Wright 121 in nice shape.It will look good with the Wizzard and Poulan !! Same saw just a different color.



What picture ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What picture ???



Stihl trying? Can't get the page to load?I try the manage attachments but just get a blank?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Crazy day at work .
> I can tell you with certainty that air bags going off , door glass , side door glass and windshields exploding and crumple zone crumpling sure make an awful racket !



Did you spill your Kieths ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Only one 330 powerhead.
> 
> All the xl12's about the same,none bigger,maybe a couple 103's in there that are smaller.



Whyd you have to show me the 330 AND the XL-12......now i want both. lol


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Did you spill your Kieths ??



Definitely not LOL .


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Whyd you have to show me the 330 AND the XL-12......now i want both. lol



You are going to be as bad as me!  You want them all! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Put the new side cover and an inner bar plate on the 372 and filled it with bar oil and fuel.
started right up and runs SWEEEEET !!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Still can't upload pics? All I get is a blank screen?



Me too John...just a big green screen...no controls, no nothin....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Put the new side cover and an inner bar plate on the 372 and filled it with bar oil and fuel.
> started right up and runs SWEEEEET !!!



Looks GREAT Ron !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Me too John...just a big green screen...no controls, no nothin....



OK at least its not just me !  Ron don't have any trouble? But he is a geek too :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Me too John...just a big green screen...no controls, no nothin....



Did you guys restart your puters and then try ?


----------



## roncoinc

Then i started on the other 372,got the carb cleaned but not rebuilt.
pulled the muffler,looks like i may replace it when i am happy with the way the saw runs.
this one i will keep,a beater compared to the other one.
this one will get the grinder,etc..
nothing fancy looking, a work saw..


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I think it will be a rubber tired bandsaw mill , I can get 2 of them the same size .



All due respect my Acadian friend.....get a real sawmill...less $$$...better product and will last as long as you live.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Then i started on the other 372,got the carb cleaned but not rebuilt.
> pulled the muffler,looks like i may replace it when i am happy with the way the saw runs.
> this one i will keep,a beater compared to the other one.
> this one will get the grinder,etc..
> nothing fancy looking, a work saw..



The best kind! Don't matter if you put a mark or two on it!


----------



## roncoinc

go to settings / my settings ( general settings ) / attachments / make sure enhanced is OFF .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> All due respect my Acadian friend.....get a real sawmill...less $$$...better product and will last as long as you live.....



I'd love to , I was going to set myself up to rent the crazy german's mill and equipment at a rate that was very fair and I could have made a bit of $$ but it seems that his reputation is well known throughout the lumber/forestry industry in the Maritimes so I cannot afford to have my name associated with his because I may not be able to find anyone to sell me any product . I was also told by a complete stranger that the land was "Poison" and could risk having my inventory catch on fire . I needed no more info to make a decision on that venture . It's a shame because I saw a bit of potential and it is a nice mill .
A stationary would be a nice option but I do not have a place to set up so bandsaw would work .


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 044 turned out to be something else,


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Whyd you have to show me the 330 AND the XL-12......now i want both. lol



You can have both


----------



## tbone75

Thanks Ron !! It worked!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Ron !! It worked!!



Crap, that looks it would be just as much fun as a mini mac to work on!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You can have both



Feed the fire Ron :hmm3grin2orange: He will be worse than me! He even likes Macs :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Crap, that looks it would be just as much fun as a mini mac to work on!



Not even close! Very easy to work on.Darn nice little saws!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> You can have both


You've got mail


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Feed the fire Ron :hmm3grin2orange: He will be worse than me! He even likes Macs :msp_scared:



HEY! dont go around slandering my name like that!!!! 
I in no way like mini macs.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 044 turned out to be something else,



Is that the one from Sheetharbor ?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Not even close! Very easy to work on.Darn nice little saws!



PHEW! thats a relief


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Is that the one from Sheetharbor ?



Yep.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> HEY! dont go around slandering my name like that!!!!
> I in no way like mini macs.



I didn't say Mini


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I didn't say Mini



Oh, right, sorry....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> PHEW! thats a relief



If you ever get one.Try to find one with AV mounts! Little hard on the hands LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep.



Looks like she's been knocked around a bit , does she run ?


----------



## dancan

Ron , is the cover you put on that 372 aftermarket or oe ?


----------



## Cantdog

OK here's my day in a nutshell.....I had no accidents....that needed reporting!!!......did go completely through a 621 Joinsereds and after a bit of grief was victorious..it runs and idles perfect. Got some new info on the sawmill thievery.....you know it's great to be older and more patient....now it seems the guy I was sure was the culprit....not the lead it seems.....the older man across the street from the millroad was curious as the the comings and goings and went across the street and encountered the thieves in progress. He asked what they were doing...and the guy said they had permissinon from Robin to clean up the mill yd....hmmmmm..grrrr..The talker was the son of the guy who owns the property next to the mill....Who has been a richardhead since he bought the property..seems he doesn't want a sawmill in his back yard.....well I don't blame him one bit...however if I felt that way..I would not have bought property with a sawmill in the back yard..I had owned the mill outright 8 yrs before he showed up, now his boy is ripping me off...this will not make neighborhood relations better.......I got this info this evening and am stihl weighing the options and drinking Scottish Ale................grrrrrr......grrrrrrr....grrrrrr....Keith's is not up to this.....I require stronger guidance.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Looks like she's been knocked around a bit , does she run ?



It does run but the comp is real low, likely the main reason for getting rid of it and it has seen a lot of use. Luckily I have a few odds and ends for it and it will look and run a lot different after a few hours of shop time. Got a few good P&C`s that will fit it and some newer/better plastics and whatever else I find it needs.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK here's my day in a nutshell.....I had no accidents....that needed reporting!!!......did go completely through a 621 Joinsereds and after a bit of grief was victorious..it runs and idles perfect. Got some new info on the sawmill thievery.....you know it's great to be older and more patient....now it seems the guy I was sure was the culprit....not the lead it seems.....the older man across the street from the millroad was curious as the the comings and goings and went across the street and encountered the thieves in progress. He asked what they were doing...and the guy said they had permissinon from Robin to clean up the mill yd....hmmmmm..grrrr..The talker was the son of the guy who owns the property next to the mill....Who has been a richardhead since he bought the property..seems he doesn't want a sawmill in his back yard.....well I don't blame him one bit...however if I felt that way..I would not have bought property with a sawmill in the back yard..I had owned the mill outright 8 yrs before he showed up, now his boy is ripping me off...this will not make neighborhood relations better.......I got this info this evening and am stihl weighing the options and drinking Scottish Ale................grrrrrr......grrrrrrr....grrrrrr....Keith's is not up to this.....I require stronger guidance.....



I think I would check into that a little more?Could be the old man put him up to it?


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> I think it will be a rubber tired bandsaw mill , I can get 2 of them the same size .



I am on the look out at work for cast pulleys, I get to take out some pretty big fan coils sometimes and come across them now and then. Wish I had this unnatural obsession with lumber and wood a couple of years ago, I could have had about five or six of those pulleys :bang:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 044 turned out to be something else,



Now I'm a yanke and can see thats an MS440 !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Ron !! It worked!!



OH ! a little poulan,them easy to work on.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> OK here's my day in a nutshell.....I had no accidents....that needed reporting!!!......did go completely through a 621 Joinsereds and after a bit of grief was victorious..it runs and idles perfect. Got some new info on the sawmill thievery.....you know it's great to be older and more patient....now it seems the guy I was sure was the culprit....not the lead it seems.....the older man across the street from the millroad was curious as the the comings and goings and went across the street and encountered the thieves in progress. He asked what they were doing...and the guy said they had permissinon from Robin to clean up the mill yd....hmmmmm..grrrr..The talker was the son of the guy who owns the property next to the mill....Who has been a richardhead since he bought the property..seems he doesn't want a sawmill in his back yard.....well I don't blame him one bit...however if I felt that way..I would not have bought property with a sawmill in the back yard..I had owned the mill outright 8 yrs before he showed up, now his boy is ripping me off...this will not make neighborhood relations better.......I got this info this evening and am stihl weighing the options and drinking Scottish Ale................grrrrrr......grrrrrrr....grrrrrr....Keith's is not up to this.....I require stronger guidance.....



Talk to King Richard for some advice on the theft and the involvement of little Richard after you had a quick meeting with your lawyer .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I think I would check into that a little more?Could be the old man put him up to it?



I doubt on purpose......but the kid grew up the last 18 yrs listening to his dad fume and rave....however thats not my problem...now my problem is my next move...talk to the dad...or...talk to the cops....either way my stuff is history and the chances or any recoup is near non existant......


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , is the cover you put on that 372 aftermarket or oe ?



AM but it fits perfect and the finish is nice.
cant complain for $30 !!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> OK here's my day in a nutshell.....I had no accidents....that needed reporting!!!......did go completely through a 621 Joinsereds and after a bit of grief was victorious..it runs and idles perfect. Got some new info on the sawmill thievery.....you know it's great to be older and more patient....now it seems the guy I was sure was the culprit....not the lead it seems.....the older man across the street from the millroad was curious as the the comings and goings and went across the street and encountered the thieves in progress. He asked what they were doing...and the guy said they had permissinon from Robin to clean up the mill yd....hmmmmm..grrrr..The talker was the son of the guy who owns the property next to the mill....Who has been a richardhead since he bought the property..seems he doesn't want a sawmill in his back yard.....well I don't blame him one bit...however if I felt that way..I would not have bought property with a sawmill in the back yard..I had owned the mill outright 8 yrs before he showed up, now his boy is ripping me off...this will not make neighborhood relations better.......I got this info this evening and am stihl weighing the options and drinking Scottish Ale................grrrrrr......grrrrrrr....grrrrrr....Keith's is not up to this.....I require stronger guidance.....



Neighbors suck sometimes. Hope the new info can help nail the motherf#####!


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> I am on the look out at work for cast pulleys, I get to take out some pretty big fan coils sometimes and come across them now and then. Wish I had this unnatural obsession with lumber and wood a couple of years ago, I could have had about five or six of those pulleys :bang:



Stuff happens like that .
At least it keeps a fellow looking , better than stagnating on the couch .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> AM but it fits perfect and the finish is nice.
> cant complain for $30 !!



Complete with all chaincatcher rubber ?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> It does run but the comp is real low, likely the main reason for getting rid of it and it has seen a lot of use. Luckily I have a few odds and ends for it and it will look and run a lot different after a few hours of shop time. Got a few good P&C`s that will fit it and some newer/better plastics and whatever else I find it needs.



We should have a discussion about that one LOL .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ITS HEREE!!!!! 
This saw is in very mint condition! 
Its suppose to run and I picked it up for 60 bucks 
Im one new happy 6 cube owner!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I doubt on purpose......but the kid grew up the last 18 yrs listening to his dad fume and rave....however thats not my problem...now my problem is my next move...talk to the dad...or...talk to the cops....either way my stuff is history and the chances or any recoup is near non existant......



Tell the authorities what you know and let that take its course, you have to do something or the theft will not stop. Once the kid knows the authorities are watching/suspecting him of his involvement he will either clean up his act or it might embolden him to try again. If its the try again road he takes then we all know a source that for a few hundred bucks will take care of him.....


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Complete with all chaincatcher rubber ?



complete with rubber and adjuster.


http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=227522&stc=1&d=1331000261


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> ITS HEREE!!!!!
> This saw is in very mint condition!
> Its suppose to run and I picked it up for 60 bucks
> Im one new happy 6 cube owner!!



Congrats,...you are the new owner of what I think is a 6-10. Look closely at that metal tag on the blower housing/ fan shroud below the muffler.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Now I'm a yanke and can see thats an MS440 !!



It was supposed to be an older 044.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Congrats,...you are the new owner of what I think is a 6-10. Look closely at that metal tag on the blower housing/ fan shroud below the muffler.



Its the same as a 600 am I right?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> We should have a discussion about that one LOL .



Once I put it all together and its running right, maybe just before I port it we can have a tete et tete...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Its the same as a 600 am I right?




Gonna answer my own question 
Model Profile: 6-10


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Its the same as a 600 am I right?



The 600 is the first saw in that line up, each model after it looks somewhat the same but there are subtle differences. Really the 6-10 is a slightly upgraded version of the 600 and all parts will interchange. The next model in that series is the 620 and the top cover was changed radically in shape and how it mounts, they cannot be interchanged witth the 600 and 6-10 as those had the same moulded cover that is held on with a snap hinged catch and the newer covers are held on with a bolt through the rear handle where it joins the main engine body.


----------



## Cantdog

That's more or less the direction I am thinking too.....but I will talk to the dad first just for a heads up if nothing more....but you're right if nothing is done I'll have to live in the mill yard 24-7 just to keep my junk......which of course leaves the rest on my stuff on other properties unguarded.......I had this whole thing straightened out 20 yrs ago...nobody screws with my stuff or else...you grow older....your deeds fade....youngsters grow, become bold and you have to start all over again......I am just starting to know what an old bull/buck encounters......but I stihl got some snott left!! And I'm rubbing my antlers on some alders right now!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Gonna answer my own question
> Model Profile: 6-10



Takes me too long to type and post a reply....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That's more or less the direction I am thinking too.....but I will talk to the dad first just for a heads up if nothing more....but you're right if nothing is done I'll have to live in the mill yard 24-7 just to keep my junk......which of course leaves the rest on my stuff on other properties unguarded.......I had this whole thing straightened out 20 yrs ago...nobody screws with my stuff or else...you grow older....your deeds fade....youngsters grow, become bold and you have to start all over again......I am just starting to know what an old bull/buck encounters......but I stihl got some snott left!! And I'm rubbing my antlers on some alders right now!!!!



Good for you, just don`t carry out the deed yourself, heed what I said in my previous post. I know from past experiences it does not pay for me to actually carry out the action necessary myself, the to the perps is even greater when they don`t know who is gunning for them.


----------



## jimdad07

Nice saw Jacob.


----------



## tbone75

Jacob that is no saw for you.Better just send that over to me


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jacob that is no saw for you.Better just send that over to me



You might want a mini-mac instead, they are much lighter. I'll take it off your hands Jacob.


----------



## tbone75

Hope I did the right hing? LOL I went ahead and bought that 120si piston off the Greek. Only one I seen anywhere?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

NO biggie Jerry! 
How much is a good running 610 going for then?? Dont think Ill let this one go but just so I know. 

Thanks jim, cant wait to get home to get it running!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You might want a mini-mac instead, they are much lighter. I'll take it off your hands Jacob.



:msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,my last one for the day..
another thing i did today to show King slug i was no prince to his court !!
pulled out the 268 it thot was stuck,it aint but top end not that great,bad enuf to pull over hard..
then i had a memory !! 
i remember i had a race ported 268 P&C !!
to bad the rest of the saw needs everything on the clutch cover and brake and carb and intake setup and air cleaner 
i prob got a carb,will have to check the IPL to see whats missing,prob even choke lever !
THIS wi be an interesting project  68 cc of race saw  
will havta get beter pix sometime.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good for you, just don`t carry out the deed yourself, heed what I said in my previous post. I know from past experiences it does not pay for me to actually carry out the action necessary myself, the to the perps is even greater when they don`t know who is gunning for them.



LOL.....point taken.....any compensation recovered by force will not be of my doing....will be completelty voluntarily.....if there is a problem...most likely I'll be at the bar drinking loudly and require a ride home from a cop...LOL!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Jacob that is no saw for you.Better just send that over to me



...your right... I need bigger!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> NO biggie Jerry!
> How much is a good running 610 going for then?? Dont think Ill let this one go but just so I know.
> 
> Thanks jim, cant wait to get home to get it running!



They don`t go for a lot unless a Pioneer collector is looking for one, they are not really rare, you just don`t see a lot of them around but they are out there. They were really well built and lasted a good long time but were outdated quickly cause they were made a a time when chainsaws were being upgraded by yearly and they soon gave way to smaller and lighter saws with the same cutting capicity. I am so partial to them all as these were the saws I grew up with, they were the cutting edge at their time in history and were the most reliable saws we could lay our hands on.


----------



## roncoinc

forgot to put the pic in my 268 post 
blame it on the meds !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

chainsawmanxx said:


> ...your right... I need bigger!!!



090av.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,my last one for the day..
> another thing i did today to show King slug i was no prince to his court !!
> pulled out the 268 it thot was stuck,it aint but top end not that great,bad enuf to pull over hard..
> then i had a memory !!
> i remember i had a race ported 268 P&C !!
> to bad the rest of the saw needs everything on the clutch cover and brake and carb and intake setup and air cleaner
> i prob got a carb,will have to check the IPL to see whats missing,prob even choke lever !
> THIS wi be an interesting project  68 cc of race saw
> will havta get beter pix sometime.



Your out of the slug club! :msp_sneaky:  All the slug did today was crap and sleep didn't eat no more either!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL.....point taken.....any compensation recovered by force will not be of my doing....will be completelty voluntarily.....if there is a problem...most likely I'll be at the bar drinking loudly and require a ride home from a cop...LOL!!!



Right onn......have a good alibi...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> forgot to put the pic in my 268 post
> blame it on the meds !!



A little scrub and buff it wouldn't look to bad.


----------



## jimdad07

Ron you are making me want to stink up my shop with that 268xp I have, may have to wait until the shop is re-done but I am starting to gather parts.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> 090av.



101B racing saw 

Thanks for the info Jerry! You rock! 

The guy that said he had a 530 echo messaged me back. 
Turns out its a 510 echo.. he's gonna sell it to me for 20 bucks plus shipping. But im gonna need a top cover, muffler, and P&C. Hmm.....

RON?? I know you got some echo's 
You got something better or parts?


----------



## AU_K2500

evening everybody. Looks like things are rolling right along here tonight.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> ron you are making me want to stink up my shop with that 268xp i have, may have to wait until the shop is re-done but i am starting to gather parts.



build off!!!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> You've got mail



Dont see it ??
maybe try again ??


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> build off!!!



Ron would have me beat, it takes me forever to get a saw done. Too much going on all the time.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Ron would have me beat, it takes me forever to get a saw done. Too much going on all the time.



Be like me, stay up till 5 o'clock working on saws! LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Be like me, stay up till 5 o'clock working on saws! LOL



I did that a lot many many years ago LOL Up all night work all day LOL


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Be like me, stay up till 5 o'clock working on saws! LOL



There's an idea, I could try that out, maybe even fall asleep with my hands in a 480v control box during the day at work. You are full of good ideas.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> There's an idea, I could try that out, maybe even fall asleep with my hands in a 480v control box during the day at work. You are full of good ideas.



Don't do that! I have a X-BIL that opened a 480 and blew up on him! He is still a big time mess!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> There's an idea, I could try that out, maybe even fall asleep with my hands in a 480v control box during the day at work. You are full of good ideas.



Thanks!! 
Its not as bad as staying up all night then falling 3 54" white oaks! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Looked up parts for that echo.. The 510 is not what I want. 
:bang:
The 510 is the older horizontal P&C saw. 
Im wanting the cheap vertical one!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hope I will be able to keep in touch with you guys when I am out in Cali.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hope I will be able to keep in touch with you guys when I am out in Cali.



Sure hope so Jerry? Just try to have some fun!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hope I will be able to keep in touch with you guys when I am out in Cali.



Vacation? Didnt even know you were going to the hippie state? :confused2:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Don't do that! I have a X-BIL that opened a 480 and blew up on him! He is still a big time mess!



Those can be pretty dangerous at times. I am into control boxes like that all day, up to 575v at some of the paper mills I do work at. I have found that it is always better to stand to the side when opening those boxes, you never know what is going to happen. 277v bothers me a lot more than the 460/480v does. I have to work on it live at times and that is a voltage that I do not like. As for dropping big oaks, it's a toss up between the two for me. On that note it's time for me to turn in. You guys have a good night.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Those can be pretty dangerous at times. I am into control boxes like that all day, up to 575v at some of the paper mills I do work at. I have found that it is always better to stand to the side when opening those boxes, you never know what is going to happen. 277v bothers me a lot more than the 460/480v does. I have to work on it live at times and that is a voltage that I do not like. As for dropping big oaks, it's a toss up between the two for me. On that note it's time for me to turn in. You guys have a good night.



Have a good one Jim


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> I did that a lot many many years ago LOL Up all night work all day LOL



I'd work all night in the city, and up all day at the ranch. 
Now I'm up half the night on the bed, and asleep half the day on the couch. Crazy ain't it.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure hope so Jerry? Just try to have some fun!



A little work and a little fun, that`s top on my list.


----------



## AU_K2500

got some decisions to sleep on....Been a long day. You guys dont get to crazy round here!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Vacation? Didnt even know you were going to the hippie state? :confused2:



Remember that post about you meeting interesting people and opening up your mind, making contacts etc. Not saying all hippies are worth your time and effort but you might be surprised at the number of them who are.


----------



## tbone75

Sagetown said:


> I'd work all night in the city, and up all day at the ranch.
> Now I'm up half the night on the bed, and asleep half the day on the couch. Crazy ain't it.:hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange: I sleep something like that most of the time :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Those can be pretty dangerous at times. I am into control boxes like that all day, up to 575v at some of the paper mills I do work at. I have found that it is always better to stand to the side when opening those boxes, you never know what is going to happen. 277v bothers me a lot more than the 460/480v does. I have to work on it live at times and that is a voltage that I do not like. As for dropping big oaks, it's a toss up between the two for me. On that note it's time for me to turn in. You guys have a good night.



Nite ,Jim.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Remember that post about you meeting interesting people and opening up your mind, making contacts etc. Not saying all hippies are worth your time and effort but you might be surprised at the number of them who are.



That is why you never judge a book by its cover! You never know till you read a little.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is why you never judge a book by its cover! You never know till you read a little.



Exactly!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Remember that post about you meeting interesting people and opening up your mind, making contacts etc. Not saying all hippies are worth your time and effort but you might be surprised at the number of them who are.



Our neighbor down in southern MO was an old hippie from CA. He was a character for sure! Him and I could talk for hours, I just like making fun of hippies! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I sure hope I get my 359 together tomorrow! I want to get back to the 365! LOL And the other 70 or so? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I sure hope I get my 359 together tomorrow! I want to get back to the 365! LOL And the other 70 or so? :hmm3grin2orange:



Have your wife make me some more of that food and ill come and help ya!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Have your wife make me some more of that food and ill come and help ya!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



P.S You have to supply the medical gloves if I work on huskys!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Have your wife make me some more of that food and ill come and help ya!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



I think she would feed you LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> P.S You have to supply the medical gloves if I work on huskys!



Nope no gloves allowed :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Nope no gloves allowed :hmm3grin2orange:



No fixie saws then!! 
:hmm3grin2orange:

Ill pill the huskys outside while im working in your shop.. Dont wanna stink it up to much!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No fixie saws then!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Ill pill the huskys outside while im working in your shop.. Dont wanna stink it up to much!



I should go get a pic of it right now! Husky heaven in there! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

evening all!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening all!



How you doing tonight?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I should go get a pic of it right now! Husky heaven in there! :hmm3grin2orange:


 



farrell said:


> evening all!



Evening Adam.


----------



## dancan

The dog's been out twice and I just threw both cats out .
What are you cats up to ?
Not much from what I see here you bunch of ZZZSlackerzz .


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Dan....just filled the stoves and caught up on last nights chatter.....


----------



## dancan

Well today I'm going to try and have an uneventful day with no airbag deployments around me .
I think I'll get a couple of saws ready for tomorrow , I've got to go make a 20x60 back yard and leave a few pretty trees standing .


----------



## tbone75

Good morning...The poopin slug is up


----------



## dancan

Slug trailzz ?



Peeeyou !


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' all. I see the slug didn't stay up for long. I'll bet there's a trail going straight back to his bed...............zzzzzzz


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Well today I'm going to try and have an uneventful day with no airbag deployments around me .
> I think I'll get a couple of saws ready for tomorrow , I've got to go make a 20x60 back yard and leave a few pretty trees standing .



That all sounds like agood plan...no sudden surprises!!!

I am shooting for an uneventful day myself....er...perhaps shooting is not the right chioce of words...hoping...hoping for an uneventful day........just gotta go chat with the ol guy and get his first hand account of his interaction with the iron pirates..then form a plan to talk with the boys parents.....I would rather settle this between the adults than bring in the authorities..however if I get any chin music from anyone, I'll just back away and speed dial the County Mounties..let the cards fall where they may after that...this has already taken up way to much of my time....


----------



## dancan

7:57 and all is calm so far .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 7:57 and all is calm so far .






LOL doin good so far.....even better for you as you're an hr ahead of me.....


----------



## Sagetown

Morning All. Got to dig out my Lawnmower, the weeds in my yard have gotta go.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning all. Least its not Monday!


----------



## Cantdog

Just to let you all down easy here are the last pics of the Saab motor........ completed....wanted to get these on before but was having trouble uploading...(Thank you Rondon!!) Anyway the Saab is stihl running perfect and all fluid levels remain stable..OL is pleased....happy even.....she is so happy she bought a new set of wiper blades and is now nagging me to get them installed!!! LOL!!


----------



## dancan

9:36 , calm , so on with the rest of the day .
As long as I don't walk on a slug trail .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> 9:36 , calm , so on with the rest of the day .
> As long as I don't walk on a slug trail .



That would get messy REAL fast.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 9:36 , calm , so on with the rest of the day .
> As long as I don't walk on a slug trail .



No poop trails today  But watch out for the slime


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Just to let you all down easy here are the last pics of the Saab motor........ completed....wanted to get these on before but was having trouble uploading...(Thank you Rondon!!) Anyway the Saab is stihl running perfect and all fluid levels remain stable..OL is pleased....happy even.....she is so happy she bought a new set of wiper blades and is now nagging me to get them installed!!! LOL!!



Looks all normal! You can't see the motor LOL


----------



## tbone75

Back to using my old puter.Did a search last night and something happen? After I played around trying to get it back to working I screwed something up worse! Now it won't boot up at all! Guess I will have my Nephew take it back to the guy that built it and see if he can fix it? I hate loosing all that stuff in there!


----------



## tbone75

Sagetown said:


> Morning All. Got to dig out my Lawnmower, the weeds in my yard have gotta go.



No weeds here yet LOL Ground is still froze LOL


----------



## sachsmo

2500 pages,


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,after looking at my best 372 i noticed no bar plates ?
pulled the inner one of the other saw and put it on the good one.
looking at the IPL i cant tell if it takes an OUTER bar plate ??
Then i looked at Jerry's 394 and no bar plates at all ??
Maybe Jerry has ans answer for this ?
sometimes called brush guards i can understand not needing them on a large saw,dont cut much brush


----------



## 8433jeff

roncoinc said:


> Well,,after looking at my best 372 i noticed no bar plates ?
> pulled the inner one of the other saw and put it on the good one.
> looking at the IPL i cant tell if it takes an OUTER bar plate ??
> Then i looked at Jerry's 394 and no bar plates at all ??
> Maybe Jerry has ans answer for this ?
> sometimes called brush guards i can understand not needing them on a large saw,dont cut much brush



They are Husky's, no need for some parts on them. They never run long enough to heat the area around the bar studs up anyway, so no need for cooling plates.  And spare bar and clutch covers are plentiful, since there are so many parts saws around. Anybody with a 266 knows this, right?


----------



## sachsmo




----------



## tbone75

Guess I will look at my 359 & 365 to see if they have bar plates? I think just inner plate?


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


>



Who makes that for JD ?


----------



## sachsmo

Those chinamen are pretty crafty eh?

i just did a google on 2500 chainsaw images, and that's what popped up.


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Those chinamen are pretty crafty eh?
> 
> i just did a google on 2500 chainsaw images, and that's what popped up.



They do a good job on the looks of one! To bad its still junk!


----------



## farrell

afternoon all! well finally got the 372 done the way i wanted!


----------



## tbone75

That saw looks real good!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That saw looks real good!



thanks john! needs tuned some more and havent got the woods with it yet. how are you today


----------



## tbone75

Not so sluggish today! Got the 359 all together but the muffler.I will do that after a bite to eat.And hope it stays in for a little while? LOL


----------



## RandyMac

Just got startled, the dammed Tsunami alert went off, had to check the time and date, yep first Tuesday of the month, 1000am, just a test. Always raises the hair on the back of my neck.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Sagetown said:


> Morning All. Got to dig out my Lawnmower, the weeds in my yard have gotta go.



heard that sage. my jonquils are even starting to die out already.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Well,,after looking at my best 372 i noticed no bar plates ?
> pulled the inner one of the other saw and put it on the good one.
> looking at the IPL i cant tell if it takes an OUTER bar plate ??
> Then i looked at Jerry's 394 and no bar plates at all ??
> Maybe Jerry has ans answer for this ?
> sometimes called brush guards i can understand not needing them on a large saw,dont cut much brush



they just have the inner and no outer ron


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Just got startled, the dammed Tsunami alert went off, had to check the time and date, yep first Tuesday of the month, 1000am, just a test. Always raises the hair on the back of my neck.



Hi Randy sounds like your wide awake now LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Cantdog;3526821... Got some new info on the sawmill thievery.....you know it's great to be older and more patient....now it seems the guy I was sure was the culprit....not the lead it seems.....the older man across the street from the millroad was curious as the the comings and goings and went across the street and encountered the thieves in progress. He asked what they were doing...and the guy said they had permissinon from Robin to clean up the mill yd....hmmmmm..grrrr..The talker was the son of the guy who owns the property next to the mill....Who has been a richardhead since he bought the property..seems he doesn't want a sawmill in his back yard.....well I don't blame him one bit...however if I felt that way..I would not have bought property with a sawmill in the back yard..I had owned the mill outright 8 yrs before he showed up said:


> first question is - do you think the local gendarme will actually do anything? if not, i would consider approaching it from an alternative direction. course, you got to be really, really sure. luckily you didn't go off on the original suspect. how reliable is the old man? ambush the little punk ass mofo. nothing terminal but enough for him to have a constant reminder and cause him to develop a crik in his neck from always looking behind him. that just sucks that you even got to consider anything like that. if you got hard proof you can go to small claims court too.


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> heard that sage. my jonquils are even starting to die out already.



I an not even close to mowing yet.And I don't want to! LOL Got 3 riders and none of them are worth a crap! My big one needs a motor again ! One needs a new gas tank the other won't start? And I don't like working on them  Had so much trouble with them last year it wasen't funny! Really just hate to buy a new one.I have about 5 acres I mow for some stupid reason? LOL So I need a big one to do the job. 5 to 6 grand for a fairly nice one. I could buy a goat but they don't eat grass! LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> I an not even close to mowing yet.And I don't want to! LOL Got 3 riders and none of them are worth a crap! My big one needs a motor again ! One needs a new gas tank the other won't start? And I don't like working on them  Had so much trouble with them last year it wasen't funny! Really just hate to buy a new one.I have about 5 acres I mow for some stupid reason? LOL So I need a big one to do the job. 5 to 6 grand for a fairly nice one. I could buy a goat but they don't eat grass! LOL



just salt the slugs, that'll take care of the grass


----------



## farrell

john i like your sig! "sluggerized 359" now thats funny!:msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cripes Randy, hope there is no earthquakes or tusnamis in the next 2 weeks or I will have to stay up in the Berkley hills......LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john i like your sig! "sluggerized 359" now thats funny!:msp_w00t:



Need to work on that name :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

John,...you off the immodium yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Need to work on that name :hmm3grin2orange:



I like that name, ..sort of hits one head on....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Well, i now have TWO non-running Super EZ's.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John,...you off the immodium yet?



Yep all cleaned out !! :hmm3grin2orange: Didn't think I needed another flushing just yet? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like that name, ..sort of hits one head on....LOL



We will find out tomorrow? Going to let the goop set up good first. I bet it is no slug !!


----------



## tbone75

Here is the slugger! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Todays load Husky heaven!


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> I an not even close to mowing yet.And I don't want to! LOL Got 3 riders and none of them are worth a crap! My big one needs a motor again ! One needs a new gas tank the other won't start? And I don't like working on them  Had so much trouble with them last year it wasen't funny! Really just hate to buy a new one.I have about 5 acres I mow for some stupid reason? LOL So I need a big one to do the job. 5 to 6 grand for a fairly nice one. I could buy a goat but they don't eat grass! LOL



That would take too many goats. Find a couple of old free giveaway horses with teeth, and they'll have that 5 acres cleaned off in no time.


----------



## tbone75

Sagetown said:


> That would take too many goats. Find a couple of old free giveaway horses with teeth, and they'll have that 5 acres cleaned off in no time.



I don't like them dang horses! I grew up with them and have way to many scars from them things! LOL My Dad raised them things and I always got to help break them! We even brought back a few from Okla. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Quick question. 

Im still trying to tinker with the Super EZ auto, when bolting in an Ignition module, do you gauge it a certain distance from fly wheel? eye bally it? or just as close to touching as possible?

What exactly dies on the modules that kills them? anybody know?


----------



## dancan

jerrycmorrow said:


> heard that sage. my jonquils are even starting to die out already.





jerrycmorrow said:


> first question is - do you think the local gendarme ........



I had to give you some French Canadian rep for the proper use of french of words .
It's just as good as that Midget rep I was handing out the other day .

edit: I meant Mini rep


----------



## dancan

I had some chainsaw bling show up in the mail today .
Them Total Super bars sure look nice on my 2171 , it's down right Hawt looking !


----------



## Cantdog

jerrycmorrow said:


> first question is - do you think the local gendarme will actually do anything? if not, i would consider approaching it from an alternative direction. course, you got to be really, really sure. luckily you didn't go off on the original suspect. how reliable is the old man? ambush the little punk ass mofo. nothing terminal but enough for him to have a constant reminder and cause him to develop a crik in his neck from always looking behind him. that just sucks that you even got to consider anything like that. if you got hard proof you can go to small claims court too.



I didn't make it out talk to the old guy today...had to grind 6 chains first thing this morning to pay part of my snow plow bill and just before I finished those this guy shows up with a bunch of clear pine and needs custom moulding run by this afternoon if possible?????? About 300 LFT.....I said not likely....he left and I got to thinking I could really use an extra $300 so I ran the moulding this afternoon instead of talkin to the old guy. The old guy is 110% reliable...he has lived in that house directly across the road from where the mill road comes out for the last 60 yrs. He was probably the absolute best carpenter of his generation in this part of the state. Raised 5 kids right there, 2 of which are very, very close friends of mine, ace carpenters too. And it was his brother that originally set the mill up in 1968...so yeah I'd call him dependable...I'll not lay a hand on the little twit unless in selfdefence...be best for him not to go there. I stihl haven't completely ruled out my original suspect, just didn't suspect this kid. Lawney said there were 2 of them and he didn't recognise the other guy...that's why I must talk to him first before the cops or anything because I can describe this guy to a tee and his truck is a distintive as he is and need to know all I can before turning it over to the cops...as far as them doing anything...if it turns out my original suspect was involved they'll be all over this as this would be his third and last strike and he would return to the bin for a goodly period.....Maine is funny that way the judicial get real twisted up if you don't seem to be getting it and keep getting caught failing in the same way again and again.....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I had some chainsaw bling show up in the mail today .
> Them Total Super bars sure look nice on my 2171 , it's down right Hawt looking !



They are nice arn't they...very well made and the fit and finish excellent.....looks just like it's supposed to..Hawt......

I ran Jwalker's 2171 with the 75cc XPG topend ported by EC Saws at the GTG this last fall..what a ripper...MAN, I wanted that saw.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I didn't make it out talk to the old guy today...had to grind 6 chains first thing this morning to pay part of my snow plow bill and just before I finished those this guy shows up with a bunch of clear pine and needs custom moulding run by this afternoon if possible?????? About 300 LFT.....I said not likely....he left and I got to thinking I could really use an extra $300 so I ran the moulding this afternoon instead of talkin to the old guy. The old guy is 110% reliable...he has lived in that house directly across the road from where the mill road comes out for the last 60 yrs. He was probably the absolute best carpenter of his generation in this part of the state. Raised 5 kids right there, 2 of which are very, very close friends of mine, ace carpenters too. And it was his brother that originally set the mill up in 1968...so yeah I'd call him dependable...I'll not lay a hand on the little twit unless in selfdefence...be best for him not to go there. I stihl haven't completely ruled out my original suspect, just didn't suspect this kid. Lawney said there were 2 of them and he didn't recognise the other guy...that's why I must talk to him first before the cops or anything because I can describe this guy to a tee and his truck is a distintive as he is and need to know all I can before turning it over to the cops...as far as them doing anything...if it turns out my original suspect was involved they'll be all over this as this would be his third and last strike and he would return to the bin for a goodly period.....Maine is funny that way the judicial get real twisted up if you don't seem to be getting it and keep getting caught failing in the same way again and again.....



Your doing very good keeping your cool! Not so sure I could as well? LOL


----------



## dancan

Pretty strange when you pick up a bar (basically just a hunk of steel) and you can tell right from the getgo that it's a well built item .
Seen them in pictures but they sure make that JRed a Hawt looking saw !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Anyone wanna hear an interesting story??? 
Its about my trip to the local Stihl dealer and pawn shops! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Your doing very good keeping your cool! Not so sure I could as well? LOL



Jerry told me not to....what can I do???


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone wanna hear an interesting story???
> Its about my trip to the local Stihl dealer and pawn shops! :msp_thumbup:



Well ?


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone wanna hear an interesting story???
> Its about my trip to the local Stihl dealer and pawn shops! :msp_thumbup:



Sure why not!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Pretty strange when you pick up a bar (basically just a hunk of steel) and you can tell right from the getgo that it's a well built item .
> Seen them in pictures but they sure make that JRed a Hawt looking saw !



That's part of the reason why those in the know like em so much!!!! Nice looking saws...and work good too...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone wanna hear an interesting story???
> Its about my trip to the local Stihl dealer and pawn shops! :msp_thumbup:



we're all gonna hate you after your story telling. but go ahead anyways


----------



## PB

dancan said:


> I had some chainsaw bling show up in the mail today .
> Them Total Super bars sure look nice on my 2171 , it's down right Hawt looking !



They sure are!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Went to get our truck fixed and while it was in the shop they gave us a car to go drive around town with.. Well what was my first decision?? Of COURSE the Stihl dealer. Walked in the store and was greeted by a very nice fella, got to talking to him and asked him if he had any used saws? He had a empty look on his face and said "Yea sure do" Well we went out into his shop he had a couple of 028's he was asking alittle to much for, an 051 mounted on a grandberg mill with a helper handle (His own personal saw) I told him they were alittle high for me and we got to talking even more he showed me all of HIS saws which was pretty neat. He had a MINT! with original B&C 031, and 015. He also had a couple of farmboss's and an 056 that he used for his own cutting. then he asked me 
"Have you ever seen a 111s Jonsered?" I almost screamed like a baby back ##### "NOOO, But id love to!!!" He took me up into his loft above his shop and well fella's... I about had a heart attack saws lined from line to line piled up 8ft high!! This room was maybe 20'x30' and in the back corner he had a shelf with Vintage saws of course.. on there was a 111s J-red that thing IS A BEAST! He had Pioneers (Later model 600's) old Wrights, IEL two man saws, a couple of one man Malls.. I was in heaven. I told him "I could sit in this room clean a bench and start putting together saws and be the happiest man in the world!" He chuckled then it came down to serious business "Your not interested in selling any of your older saws? or Project saws? Ill be more then happy to take one of these boxes of saws." The worst words I heard the whole day. 
Noooo way, I love all my older saws :bang: :bang: :bang: 
We got to BSin more and we went back downstairs I bought a shirt from him (It was of the Vintage Stihl logo, like the one in my avatar) Its going to my girlfriend for a present  I told her if she wore It I was gonna attack her.. if ya know what I mean  

Found something out very interesting I started talking to him about porting saws and he told me that if someone modifies saws and takes the saw into him to work on. That saw HAS to leave the shop stock. I showed him my rebagded Sthil and he had a NICE long laugh over that and told me "Well that saw wont last long" I told him its lasted me 3 tanks of cutting so far and should last awhile longer. But he was very impressed with my collection being so young. 

Now Onto the Pawn shops... 
The usual crap, went to about 4 different ones. The 4th one I see a 480 CD husky.. well my heart starts to race alittle from a distance it looks pretty beat up fins missing in the recoil cover, broke top handle. and I walk over to pick it up and see a $300 Price tag on it, I put the saw down... and walk away  I look around alittle more becuase I was also looking for small angle die grinders for porting and couldn't find anything that sparked my interest. So I walked back to the 480 took it up to the gal and asked if I could take her out front and start her up "yea sure it should run" (Iv heard that before!!) Took it out yanked and yanked on the saw, the compression seemed VERY low for a 480CD and she wouldnt start then... the pull rope came out :bang: I took it back in and I told the lady point blank cuase I was alittle ticked "Whats the best you can do me on this? Its broken up, the compression is low, and it wont start. You'll never sell it for $300." She got out her little book and she said "The best I can do is $190 becuase thats what we bought it for I couldnt go any less" I left the saw sitting on the counter and walked out of the store freakn people ripping everyone off :msp_mad:

The 5th and last pawn shop I went to had a 306A poulan I was interested in it was in pretty good shape and they were asking 60 bucks for it. But I was still disgusted from the last deal that I left it sitting on the shelf 

Although they did have a mini-mac there that was fairly clean for $15 I thoguht about buying and sending to John


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> They sure are!!



Hey!! I've seen that one before!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jerrycmorrow said:


> we're all gonna hate you after your story telling. but go ahead anyways



No your probably disappointed... or laughing at me :hmm3grin2orange:

After all it was a pretty crappy day, but I did get to meet a nice guy (The guy from the Stihl dealer) He was the first nice guy that was a dealer. Most of the are arses and dont know Jack. But this guy knew his stuff he said he'd been doing it all his life. 
Saws around here sure are expensive!! Gonna have to go to the scrap yard to see if I can score at least something!!!


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Now Onto the Pawn shops...
> The usual crap, went to about 4 different ones. The 4th one I see a 480 CD husky.. well my heart starts to race alittle from a distance it looks pretty beat up fins missing in the recoil cover, broke top handle. and I walk over to pick it up and see a $300 Price tag on it, I put the saw down... and walk away  I look around alittle more becuase I was also looking for small angle die grinders for porting and couldn't find anything that sparked my interest. So I walked back to the 480 took it up to the gal and asked if I could take her out front and start her up "yea sure it should run" (Iv heard that before!!) Took it out yanked and yanked on the saw, the compression seemed VERY low for a 480CD and she wouldnt start then... the pull rope came out :bang: I took it back in and I told the lady point blank cuase I was alittle ticked "Whats the best you can do me on this? Its broken up, the compression is low, and it wont start. You'll never sell it for $300." She got out her little book and she said "The best I can do is $190 becuase thats what we bought it for I couldnt go any less" I left the saw sitting on the counter and walked out of the store freakn people ripping everyone off :msp_mad:
> 
> The 5th and last pawn shop I went to had a 306A poulan I was interested in it was in pretty good shape and they were asking 60 bucks for it. But I was still disgusted from the last deal that I left it sitting on the shelf
> 
> Although they did have a mini-mac there that was fairly clean for $15 I thoguht about buying and sending to John



You were ticked at them? If someone tried to start my saw and brought it back with a broken rope, I would be a little ticked. 

If it had low compression and didn't start, why did you keep yanking on it?


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Hey!! I've seen that one before!!!! LOL!!!



Me too!! HAHA! I seen it about 10 minutes ago! It's going to have a big brother here before too long.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> You were ticked at them? If someone tried to start my saw and brought it back with a broken rope, I would be a little ticked.
> 
> If it had low compression and didn't start, why did you keep yanking on it?



Because im a young mindless idiot :hmm3grin2orange:

The lady didnt have a very surprised look when I came back with it. my guess was that they have had it forever and wanting to get rid of it.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Me too!! HAHA! I seen it about 10 minutes ago! It's going to have a big brother here before too long.




Big Brother???? Nooo....you didn't?????? LOL!!!


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Big Brother???? Nooo....you didn't?????? LOL!!!



Not yet.....but soon..............It will start with a 2 and end with 188.


----------



## dancan

PB said:


> You were ticked at them? If someone tried to start my saw and brought it back with a broken rope, I would be a little ticked.
> 
> If it had low compression and didn't start, why did you keep yanking on it?



Young age , not enough experience , you know , that jack rabbit thing , pull fast till it blows ......


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Young age , not enough experience , you know , that jack rabbit thing , pull fast till it blows ......



Hey she told me it ran?? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Young age , not enough experience , you know , that jack rabbit thing , pull fast till it blows ......



Dan.... what are you sayin really???? LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey she told me it ran?? :msp_tongue:



Yeah that's what she said....oh wait she did didn't she??


----------



## dancan

I don't know what your talkin' about Willis .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> Yeah that's what she said....oh wait she did didn't she??


 :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
She was 50 years old and made a cow look like a super model



dancan said:


> I don't know what your talkin' about Willis .



:monkey::monkey:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> john i like your sig! "sluggerized 359" now thats funny!:msp_w00t:



" nutterized " ! !!


----------



## PB

dancan said:


> Young age , not enough experience , you know , that jack rabbit thing , pull fast till it blows ......



Yep, that won't fly with the older, more mature 'saws'. They need experience to get them going.


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> She was 50 years old and made a cow look like a super model



Come on, show your mother some respect.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Not yet.....but soon..............It will start with a 2 and end with 188.



So you haven't pulled the trigger yet??? but it is closer?? In the works so to speak?? I know you've wanted one for a long time...good to achieve goals once in a while....good for the spirit!!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> " nutterized " ! !!



That seems much more fiiting


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> :monkey::monkey:



Sorry , Willis was before your time , I should have said , Wax on , wax off , wax on , wax off ..............


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> Come on, show your mother some respect.



:hmm3grin2orange: 

I would.. but your mom and her look to much alike :yoyo:


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> So you haven't pulled the trigger yet??? but it is closer?? In the works so to speak?? I know you've wanted one for a long time...good to achieve goals once in a while....good for the spirit!!



It's in the works. I am selling off my less desirable saws to get the funds up. I think I am favoring a new chainsaw over a table saw. Hopefully my garage will be Stihl free after tomorrow.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Sorry , Willis was before your time , I should have said , Wax on , wax off , wax on , wax off ..............



"Me no no what you talk about"


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I would.. but your mom and her look to much alike :yoyo:



Sorry, but with your mom's skin spots she looks an old Ayrshire cow. Maybe we should call her Gorbachev?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> Sorry, but with your mom's skin spots she looks an old Ayrshire cow. Maybe we should call her Gorbachev?



Im gonna need some ICE for that burn!!


----------



## PB

dancan said:


> Sorry , Willis was before your time , I should have said , Wax on , wax off , wax on , wax off ..............



I think you're still off by a decade there Dan. This kid is from the spongebob generation. 

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> I think you're still off by a decade there Dan. This kid is from the spongebob generation.
> 
> Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?!!



"Spongebob Square Pants!!!" 
Oh dang.... 

:hmm3grin2orange:
Anyway how do you know?? haha


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Im still trying to tinker with the Super EZ auto, when bolting in an Ignition module, do you gauge it a certain distance from fly wheel? eye bally it? or just as close to touching as possible?
> 
> What exactly dies on the modules that kills them? anybody know?



I havent caught up yet so dont know if your question was answerd yet.
loosen up the coil and stick a bizz card between it and the flywheel.
then turn wheel untill magnets grab coil.
tighten and pull card.

got a video for you as soon as i get out of the rain locker and catch up


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I havent caught up yet so dont know if your question was answerd yet.
> loosen up the coil and stick a bizz card between it and the flywheel.
> then turn wheel untill magnets grab coil.
> tighten and pull card.
> 
> got a video for you as soon as i get out of the rain locker and catch up



Sounds good Ron, i can do that....Im still afraid its not gonna fix it, but worth a shot! 
Look forward to watching the video.


----------



## dancan

When they turn out good 


>>>>>King Slug Saw Works<<<<<
------Home of the Nutterized Saw-----

When they turn out not so good 


>>>>>King Slug Saw Works<<<<<
---=Home of the DeNutterized Saw---


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> When they turn out good
> 
> 
> >>>>>King Slug Saw Works<<<<<
> ------Home of the Nutterized Saw-----
> 
> When they turn out not so good
> 
> 
> >>>>>King Slug Saw Works<<<<<
> ---=Home of the DeNutterized Saw---



That is good Dan!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

That midget sends me a mini-mac I will send him 4 back!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> That midget sends me a mini-mac I will send him 4 back!



:mad2:
Its on like Donkey Kong!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :mad2:
> Its on like Donkey Kong!!!!



Wasnt Donkey Kong before your time too! lol


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> That midget sends me a mini-mac I will send him 4 back!



They are like gremlins, don't get them wet or they will multiply!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Wasnt Donkey Kong before your time too! lol


 Yea... but.... but....
:bang:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> That midget sends me a mini-mac I will send him 4 back!



If he actually owns one wouldn't that make it a Mini's Mini Mac.


----------



## tbone75

Think I will go back to Nutterized :hmm3grin2orange: Sluggerized just don't get it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> If he actually owns one wouldn't that make it a Mini's Mini Mac.



ZING!

Good to have you back Jon


----------



## PB

Jon1212 said:


> If he actually owns one wouldn't that make it a Mini's Mini Mac.



It's like baby's first saw.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> If he actually owns one wouldn't that make it a Mini's Mini Mac.



Yes... Technically :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> It's like baby's first saw.


 Baby these.... :cool2:














:chainsawguy::chainsawguy:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yes... Technically :hmm3grin2orange:



Guess I need to start collecting mini-macs LOL Just in case I need a couple hundred :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Baby these.... :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :chainsawguy::chainsawguy:



Hey jacob is that a Super EZ under that chair, Over on the left, at the bottom.....?


----------



## PB

Hey chainsawmanxx, glad to see you are using PPE. Maybe a pair of chaps made from your mom's apron would offer more protection.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey jacob is that a Super EZ under that chair, Over on the left, at the bottom.....?



Yepp! that one is not the one I sent you. 
I sold that one for 40 bucks i think. It was a GREAT running saw. one of my fav homelites.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> Hey chainsawmanxx, glad to see you are using PPE. Maybe a pair of chaps made from your mom's apron would offer more protection.



I cant stop laughing!!!!!!! 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

PB said:


> Hey chainsawmanxx, glad to see you are using PPE. Maybe a pair of chaps made from your mom's apron would offer more protection.



It must have been cold out, or no "chicks" were around 'cause the little fella has a shirt on.


PB, I repped ya' a bunch on that one for making me shoot Coca Cola out of my nose.......LOL!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yepp! that one is not the one I sent you.
> I sold that one for 40 bucks i think. It was a GREAT running saw. one of my fav homelites.



Paint looks good on it. I enjoyed mine for the 5 minutes it ran....Lol


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> It must have been cold out, or no "chicks" were around 'cause the little fella has a shirt on.



Yea.. my pants were on too? weird???


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I cant stop laughing!!!!!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/N9oxmRT2YWw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Don't make me blow my nose.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Paint looks good on it. I enjoyed mine for the 5 minutes it ran....Lol



Whats the update on it? bad coil?


----------



## AU_K2500

PB said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/N9oxmRT2YWw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Don't make me blow my nose.



Man, Howd you get jacob to sit still that long?


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Whats the update on it? bad coil?



Ive eliminated everything else...its gotta be. The switch is good. the plug is good. the wiring is good....


----------



## PB

AU_K2500 said:


> Man, Howd you get jacob to sit still that long?



I jingled my keys.


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> Ive eliminated everything else...its gotta be. The switch is good. the plug is good. the wiring is good....



Did you eliminate "Operator Error" as the potential cause, or is it a possible _SlingBlade_ moment?.........................."_It don't got no gas, uh huh"_


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> Did you eliminate "Operator Error" as the potential cause, or is it a possible _SlingBlade_ moment?.........................."_It don't got no gas, uh huh"_



OE was also eliminated when i pulled the plug and checked for spark. But thanks for asking.

Did you see the clip i posted on some other thread?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Man, Howd you get jacob to sit still that long?


 Booobiess!! 



AU_K2500 said:


> Ive eliminated everything else...its gotta be. The switch is good. the plug is good. the wiring is good....



Hmm... Doesnt make much sence that it ran and then just quit??


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,looking for a project saw for Mark i pulled a XL12 off the shelf,,a quick look over and what the heck..
put fuel in it and and squirted some mix down the carb..this is the first time i have seen this saw fire off..
so ya'all get to see just what i did for the first time..
had the cam runing and thot DAMN this thing aint gonna go !! LOL !!!


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8tP1AOWyugY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Booobiess!!



i thought you would have moved onto solid food by now. 












You know, you are making this way too easy.


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hmm... Doesnt make much sence that it ran and then just quit??



I know, im lost, thats why i keep tinkering with it, trying to figure out if i missed something.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Ok,looking for a project saw for Mark i pulled a XL12 off the shelf,,a quick look over and what the heck..
> put fuel in it and and squirted some mix down the carb..this is the first time i have seen this saw fire off..
> so ya'all get to see just what i did for the first time..
> had the cam runing and thot DAMN this thing aint gonna go !! LOL !!!
> 
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8tP1AOWyugY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Damnit Ron, If it hadnt started i could have haggled on the price! lol 
Good looking saw, doesnt sound bad either.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,looking for a project saw for Mark i pulled a XL12 off the shelf,,a quick look over and what the heck..
> put fuel in it and and squirted some mix down the carb..this is the first time i have seen this saw fire off..
> so ya'all get to see just what i did for the first time..
> had the cam runing and thot DAMN this thing aint gonna go !! LOL !!!
> 
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8tP1AOWyugY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Don't do me no good :frown:


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> I know, im lost, thats why i keep tinkering with it, trying to figure out if i missed something.



Maybe the coil is on it's last legs, and the heat caused it to die. I had that problem with a Stihl 009L it would run like a limbing demon until it got good, and hot, and then it would just quit.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> i thought you would have moved onto solid food by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you are making this way too easy.


 
Yeaa but your having fun!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Not a bad looking old saw.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Damnit Ron, If it hadnt started i could have haggled on the price! lol
> Good looking saw, doesnt sound bad either.



Yeh but will need the usuall stuff..
maybe a carb kit,it may work out of it maybe not,should have a chain for it someplace.
muffler is rusty,needs cleaning and paint,etc..
notice it didnt like to come off idle ??..bogged down,prob carb kit.
but if it was perfect wouldnt be a project saw !!!
i still like the 330 better but more of a project.
same brand but newer style.
let me know.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't do me no good :frown:



Nuttin do you no good !! .. cept maybe a big salt shaker !!'


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nuttin do you no good !! .. cept maybe a big salt shaker !!'



There ya go being meen again LOL I did some stuff today! I wasen't a real big slug today!


----------



## roncoinc

I know i got a super E someplace !! just cant find it !! 
wonder what other coils fit ??
aint like i only got a couple old homies


----------



## roncoinc

MORE done today !
had the modded mufler for the 262 painted drying over woodstve for a couple days now .
got it on and it looks fine..








Happy with that i set the carb screws out 1 1/4 turns each.
fuel in the tank,a few yanks and off it went !!
had to adjust the idle speed some.
but you cant set the carb good without a B&C and air filter on it.


----------



## roncoinc

Then a funny thing happened 






while running it on the deck pieces started to fly off !!
clutch parts !!
luckily they left tracks to follow in the snow and i found them all 
then found another problem


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Well guys.. im eating McCdonalds so.. I wont be so "mini" anymore :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Then a funny thing happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while running it on the deck pieces started to fly off !!
> clutch parts !!
> luckily they left tracks to follow in the snow and i found them all
> then found another problem



Ron,..you can`t run them without the clutch drum on....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

After noticing a puddle of gas on the deck i found where it was coming from..






the yellow arrows show the missing chain catcher and where the chain hit the gas tank causing a leak.
both problems are easy fixes..
all this saw will need now is bar plates and clutch/brake setup.

and a week soaking in the cleaning tank !!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well guys.. im eating McCdonalds so.. I wont be so "mini" anymore :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Beach Ball Midget :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Beach Ball Midget :hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange:

Hey does anyone know why so many truck drivers carry dogs with them??


----------



## roncoinc

372 finished ready to put on CL..


----------



## pioneerguy600

What model Homelite is this saw;


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> 372 finished ready to put on CL..



Nice looking saw, hope it brings a good buck for you, don`t let it go too cheap cause it would easily sell for a good dollar in the Classifieds on here.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> What model Homelite is this saw;



Looks alot like my craftsman/roper???


----------



## roncoinc

One meen 372 even stock..
number two will get the grinder . 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/0s52rbsmZnE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Sorry John cant watch videos


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Looks alot like my craftsman/roper???



Now looking at it alittle more not as much.. It shares some looks though. 
XL15?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Model Profile: XL-76

Ok I found it


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Hey does anyone know why so many truck drivers carry dogs with them??



To eat the scrap food?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> To eat the scrap food?



Noo... Sheep are to obvious 

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Found a goodie in the discount store today..







looks close enuf to husky orange to do the job on like clutch cover that tke a beating.

what i noticed is is hi heat " with ceramic " , whatever that meens..
i'm thinking it may be more heavy duty,for $1.50 a can i may give it a try.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Model Profile: XL-76
> 
> Ok I found it



I think it is a little newer than the 76, I believe it is one of the 100 series Automatics but I guess there were quite a few models starting at 100 and going up into 123.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Found a goodie in the discount store today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks close enuf to husky orange to do the job on like clutch cover that tke a beating.
> 
> what i noticed is is hi heat " with ceramic " , whatever that meens..
> i'm thinking it may be more heavy duty,for $1.50 a can i may give it a try.



For that price I would sure try it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> For that price I would sure try it!



That stuff makes good engine enamel, it can withstand a lot of heat.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think it is a little newer than the 76, I believe it is one of the 100 series Automatics but I guess there were quite a few models starting at 100 and going up into 123.



Sure looks a lot like this XL101 I have?


----------



## AU_K2500

Ok, all caught up, Had to take dinner to the OL at work.
Ron, that XL-12 looks good and ill be sending you an email soon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Looks alot like my craftsman/roper???



They are a lot of similarities, maybe Homelite made some of those saws for Sears.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Found a goodie in the discount store today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks close enuf to husky orange to do the job on like clutch cover that tke a beating.
> 
> what i noticed is is hi heat " with ceramic " , whatever that meens..
> i'm thinking it may be more heavy duty,for $1.50 a can i may give it a try.



Ron... Will that paint hold up to the stink?? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure looks a lot like this XL101 I have?



Yeah, John, it seems like all the 100 series Homelites look alike.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Ok, all caught up, Had to take dinner to the OL at work.
> Ron, that XL-12 looks good and ill be sending you an email soon.



That was sure nice of you.Sucking up to buy more saws? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, John, it seems like all the 100 series Homelites look alike.



Maybe someday I will get to it? :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are a lot of similarities, maybe Homelite made some of those saws for Sears.



Dont know just what it is in that color..
got a couple kicking around someplace under the shop..
Randall sez he gonna come some weekend and help me sort all that stuff !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had tossed a couple of those Homelites out into the scrap heap a couple of years back I picked up a truck box full of small Homelites, mostly XL12`s XLAutomatics, a couple of XL925`s,XL 922,and these two 123`s as far as I can tell. I never even checked them over back then but after digging them out today looking for a coil for Mark I found them to have really strong compression and bright blue spark, they only need fuel related work as they both start with one pull once they get a spray of prime. The fuel lines are soft, filters mostly plugged with gunk and the carbs would need a cleaning and kit. Every one of this series of saw I have seen have the bottom rear handle connection broke where they join the main body of the saw, its a real weak point in this series of saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Dont know just what it is in that color..
> got a couple kicking around someplace under the shop..
> Randall sez he gonna come some weekend and help me sort all that stuff !! LOL !!



Once I took the picture and transfered it over to the computer I can now see a couple of numbers showing through on the clutch cover, there is what I think is a 23 showing and the 1 is just rubbed off enough to make it really hard to see it.


----------



## tbone75

Only Homies I have are the 2 C-9s and the 101.Hard to say if and when I will get to them now that I have so many others I want to do first. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Only Homies I have are the 2 C-9s and the 101.Hard to say if and when I will get to them now that I have so many others I want to do first. LOL



Im really liking my C7. For some reason i really like the design, and i guess thats why i like that EZ and the XL-12 they all kind of have the same styling....I think ive moved from Macs to homies.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> What model Homelite is this saw;



Quit showin the pix sideways so we cant see the numbers !!
XL somethin and only so many made with two tone on the side..


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Im really liking my C7. For some reason i really like the design, and i guess thats why i like that EZ and the XL-12 they all kind of have the same styling....I think ive moved from Macs to homies.



Much better! At least I think so :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Quit showin the pix sideways so we cant see the numbers !!
> XL somethin and only so many made with two tone on the side..



I think they may have been painted differently when they came from the Quebec factory up here in Canada.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, John, it seems like all the 100 series Homelites look alike.



But i dont remember any having the black wrap on the handle..
usually on the bigger saws .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Since the coils are not what Mark was looking for they will both go back to the scrap heap, I have no interest in them.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think they may have been painted differently when they came from the Quebec factory up here in Canada.



So take a pic from the back so we can see the numbers !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> So take a pic from the back so we can see the numbers !



LOL,...I can see the numbers just fine. They are, from left to right, 50074 6022T093


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I can see the numbers just fine.



yeh but canadians read like chinese anyway,,sideways !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> yeh but canadians read like chinese anyway,,sideways !!



LOL,..check the post above yours, I posted the numbers there.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> yeh but canadians read like chinese anyway,,sideways !!



:hmm3grin2orange: Ron being bad again :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Well i think i blew my load tonite,all the pix i think i posted,all the vids i took today..

so,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, will retire thinking of what i will accomplish toorrow 
stay tuned,same channel,any time 






about time for DAn to let the cat out ?? ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok ,..I now think I found it,These were made in Point Clair Quebec.
Model Profile: XL-75


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Ron being bad again :hmm3grin2orange:



He`s just beeing "meen" to us Canucks.....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

nite ron


----------



## tbone75

Jerry did them Dolmar parts ever show up?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well i think i blew my load tonite,all the pix i think i posted,all the vids i took today..
> 
> so,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, will retire thinking of what i will accomplish toorrow
> stay tuned,same channel,any time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about time for DAn to let the cat out ?? ??



Nite Ron LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry did them Dolmar parts ever show up?



Holy chit,...yes they did and they are no where near what his saw has on it. I have to take a pict of it sometime, I just got too busy with other things and forgot all about it.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite Ron, and thank`s for all the help you ole meenie....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He`s just beeing "meen" to us Canucks.....LOL



He got me a little today too! :hmm3grin2orange: That is OK I will get him back :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

well, the OL just got home....She doesnt like it when i sit at the puter all night...Gotta run fellas.


----------



## pioneerguy600

After I get back from Cali I will have to get to working on some Stihls, they are starting to pile up and there is quite a few of them that need P&C replaced or at least new pistons and the cylinders cleaned up.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Bout that time! night fella's!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Holy chit,...yes they did and they are no where near what his saw has on it. I have to take a pict of it sometime, I just got too busy with other things and forgot all about it.....LOL



Dang that sucks! Sure thought they were the same!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Bout that time! night fella's!!



Nite midget :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang that sucks! Sure thought they were the same!



I should have sent you picts first. Do you want me to send them back?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> After I get back from Cali I will have to get to working on some Stihls, they are starting to pile up and there is quite a few of them that need P&C replaced or at least new pistons and the cylinders cleaned up.



Don't forget the Huskys Dan will slide in for you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nite midget :hmm3grin2orange:



Ditto!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I should have sent you picts first. Do you want me to send them back?



Nope you may need them? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't forget the Huskys Dan will slide in for you :hmm3grin2orange:



NO MORE HUSKIES ALLOWED IN THE SHOP,...LOL new rules posted this year...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> NO MORE HUSKIES ALLOWED IN THE SHOP,...LOL new rules posted this year...LOL



Dan will get you while your gone :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I`ll tell you how bad I dislike Huskys, I went over to a friends place that has two of my modded 026`s that he is using to clear a few miles of roadway through the woods. He still won`t give them back or up. He wants me to take his 365 and the 61 he got recently as a trade for the two 026`s. I might just have to take them as he said the same thing a couple months ago when I tried to get those same two 026`s back. He even calls me now and then to state how much he likes those saws compared to his Husky`s that he finds them too heavy for his needs....LOL
I just might end up with two Huskys I don`t want...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan will get you while your gone :hmm3grin2orange:



I bet he will try to sneak one or more in while I am not looking....LOL
I can smell them even if he hides them real good...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I`ll tell you how bad I dislike Huskys, I went over to a friends place that has two of my modded 026`s that he is using to clear a few miles of roadway through the woods. He still won`t give them back or up. He wants me to take his 365 and the 61 he got recently as a trade for the two 026`s. I might just have to take them as he said the same thing a couple months ago when I tried to get those same two 026`s back. He even calls me now and then to state how much he likes those saws compared to his Husky`s that he finds them too heavy for his needs....LOL
> I just might end up with two Huskys I don`t want...LOL



I cold help you get rid of the 365? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet he will try to sneak one or more in while I am not looking....LOL
> I can smell them even if he hides them real good...LOL



He may go buy one just for fun? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I cold help you get rid of the 365? :hmm3grin2orange:



I will remember you if it comes to that. This guy has several hundred acres that he will clear over the next several years, he says his back can`t/won`t stand up to using the Huskys any more and his son hates the Huskys even worse than me. He runs the faster cutting 026 that also is a tad noiserier and actually loves that saw, won`t give it up ....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Its that time for me.Hope to get most of the 365 jug done tomorrow?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He may go buy one just for fun? :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL,...You never know what Dan will show up with.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its that time for me.Hope to get most of the 365 jug done tomorrow?



Nite John.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will remember you if it comes to that. This guy has several hundred acres that he will clear over the next several years, he says his back can`t/won`t stand up to using the Huskys any more and his son hates the Huskys even worse than me. He runs the faster cutting 026 that also is a tad noiserier and actually loves that saw, won`t give it up ....LOL



Fixed it to good didn't you! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Fixed it to good didn't you! LOL



It does have a pretty agressive port job and serious muffler mod.....LOL


----------



## farrell

evening to all that are still awake.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> evening to all that are still awake.



Yep,...still awake, was just over on the Mntngal23 threads.


----------



## dancan

Yak Yak Yak Yak Yak ZZZSlack !


----------



## farrell

mornin slackers!


----------



## farrell

off to the gym in a lol bit with OL.....yay fun! when i get home......come hell or high water......touchin up the chain on the 372 and off to cut something!


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> off to the gym in a lol bit with OL.....yay fun! when i get home......come hell or high water......touchin up the chain on the 372 and off to cut something!



Good luck with your 372....


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> mornin slackers!



I hope you're talkinnnnn' about the other guys LOL .
I'm just waiting for the chipper and bucket truck bus to pick me up to take me to the gym .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> I hope you're talkinnnnn' about the other guys LOL .
> I'm just waiting for the chipper and bucket truck bus to pick me up to take me to the gym .



lots of things i would rather be doin....goin to the gym isnt one of them, but makes the wife happy so. i was happy bein a lil round!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

And I ain't bringing no Huskies , I can't afford the down time .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> And I ain't bringing no Huskies , I can't afford the down time .



i dont have a problem with stihl they make a good saw. but my step dad has a ms310(stock) and my husky 350(mm) runs circles around it....true story!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Should be a real nice day today.I may get to run a saw?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Good morning guys.Should be a real nice day today.I may get to run a saw?



the sluggerized 359?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Good morning guys.Should be a real nice day today.I may get to run a saw?



Nutterized or slug paced DeNutterized ?


----------



## farrell

i wonder if i can do up a video of the 372 to see what you all think?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nutterized or slug paced DeNutterized ?



I am betting its got some nutts :msp_biggrin:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I am betting its got some nutts :msp_biggrin:



big ones or lil ones?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> the sluggerized 359?:msp_rolleyes:



Yep that would be the one! :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> big ones or lil ones?



Big ones its a Husky!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yep that would be the one! :msp_smile:



you gonna try to video it john?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> you gonna try to video it john?



Nope can't do that.Plus I only got dialup LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nope can't do that.Plus I only got dialup LOL



have to see it at the ohio gtg. hopin to go, but four hour drive. as long as the funds allow.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> have to see it at the ohio gtg. hopin to go, but four hour drive. as long as the funds allow.



I am planing on being there.As long as the back holds up enough?


----------



## tbone75

I will have all the moded saws there plus a few others LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I am planing on being there.As long as the back holds up enough?



just take something good!:msp_wink:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I will have all the moded saws there plus a few others LOL



gonna bring all mine. tryin to get my buddy to come.


----------



## roncoinc

John,where did you get your round grinding stones ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,where did you get your round grinding stones ?



The ball stone? Got it off fleabay That widget place didn't have any


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The ball stone? Got it off fleabay That widget place didn't have any



How about the long grinding bit ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How about the long grinding bit ?



The 3" long one I got from widget


----------



## roncoinc

Widget Supply 1/2 inch Round AO Grinding Stone, DARK BROWN, Compare to Dremel 921


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The 3" long one I got from widget



I cant find that one.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> i cant find that one.



sku d-am23


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Widget Supply 1/2 inch Round AO Grinding Stone, DARK BROWN, Compare to Dremel 921



That was out of stock when I ordered.But I got one just like it


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> sku d-am23



Now to try aand find how much they want for shipping ??


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> sku d-am23



Its in with the carbide cutters.Its only got a 5/16 cutter on the end


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Its in with the carbide cutters.Its only got a 5/16 cutter on the end



I found it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now to try aand find how much they want for shipping ??



That I don't remember?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I found it.



I thought it would help getting way back in there? I haven't tryed it yet.Good chance I will today!


----------



## tbone75

I bought a bag of small stones off fleabay I will have to get a pic of it.It has a bunch of blue stones in it? Several I can use in it!But some I won't too LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Good morning fellas...its gonna be a fun day!

What Kind of glue/adhesive do yall use when putting a new plug wire into a coil?


----------



## tbone75

See anything in there you need?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Good morning fellas...its gonna be a fun day!
> 
> What Kind of glue/adhesive do yall use when putting a new plug wire into a coil?



Epoxy


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> See anything in there you need?



JackPot!!



tbone75 said:


> Epoxy



Alright, ill grab a tube of JB weld next time im out.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> See anything in there you need?



Interesting assortment 
many round ones ?
how much ? 
anymore of them bags listed ?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Good morning fellas...its gonna be a fun day!
> 
> What Kind of glue/adhesive do yall use when putting a new plug wire into a coil?



It dont just screw in ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Interesting assortment
> many round ones ?
> how much ?
> anymore of them bags listed ?



Several small round ones.They had more bags for 20 bucks.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It dont just screw in ??



I did a couple that screwed in.But I used a dab of epoxy too.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Epoxy



Epoxy is affected by heat.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Epoxy is affected by heat.



They get that hot? i know if you get epoxy very warm it will let loose


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> It dont just screw in ??



Yeah they do, just wanted to be safe than sorry. All the OE ones ive pulled out had some type of hard glue or epoxy on them


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you degrease the sparkplug wire and down inside the coil socket where the wire screws into with brake cleaner, blow out with comp air, do several times and then seal the wire in with Permatex black RTV you will be much happier with the seal it makes. I have been doing it that way for 30 odd years and my oldest installs are still in operation.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you degrease the sparkplug wire and down inside the coil socket where the wire screws into with brake cleaner, blow out with comp air, do several times and then seal the wire in with Permatex black RTV you will be much happier with the seal it makes. I have been doing it that way for 30 odd years and my oldest installs are still in operation.



That will handle heat better ,seal better and add some flexability if needed.


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Ron, get my email?


----------



## tbone75

Thanks guys! Now I know better :msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Ron, get my email?



Thinking


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Thinking



Ron, just go with your gut! thinking is over rated!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thinking



I avoid that as much as possible.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thinking



Careful ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I avoid that as much as possible.....LOL



Me too! Just gets me in trouble! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anyone else notice that when the "LIKE" is clicked on in a post that the screen reverts back to the top of the page each time the "LIKE" is clicked on, any fix for this?


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone else notice that when the "LIKE" is clicked on in a post that the screen reverts back to the top of the page each time the "LIKE" is clicked on, any fix for this?



Im not having that problem...weird.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone else notice that when the "LIKE" is clicked on in a post that the screen reverts back to the top of the page each time the "LIKE" is clicked on, any fix for this?



It don't do that to me?


----------



## tbone75

Fred-X just brought the saw of the day! Very nice shape even looks like the original 18"B&C !


----------



## tbone75

Now I will go try out the 359!


----------



## farrell

i picked up some bits for my dremel when i ported the 372. one i found that worked really nice for removing excess stock quickly was a dremel router bit for ceramic tile(#562), it was made outta carbide, and cut nice. i also like the dremel round nose carbide cutter.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i picked up some bits for my dremel when i ported the 372. one i found that worked really nice for removing excess stock quickly was a dremel router bit for ceramic tile(#562), it was made outta carbide, and cut nice. i also like the dremel round nose carbide cutter.



I like the round nose one too! i still use the flat end one the most.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I like the round nose one too! i still use the flat end one the most.



this is the 562 i was talkin about

DREMEL Tile Cutting Bit #562,bur burs tile cutting bit | eBay


----------



## tbone75

It is super nice out! I got to get OUTSIDE now! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> this is the 562 i was talkin about
> 
> DREMEL Tile Cutting Bit #562,bur burs tile cutting bit | eBay



Pricey little sucker! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

No chainsaw work for me!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Pricey little sucker! LOL



yep lil pricey


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No chainsaw work for me!!!



Real work for you! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Ron must have sprained something from thinking so hard...He hasnt posted in a while.


----------



## tbone75

The 359 fired right off.But then it had a carb problem I think? Got it to run a little while and it did good! I didn't put a kit in the cab cause it looked OK. Think I will need one now. i can tell its going be a verry good runner! I have another carb I could try first. Right now I got to go fuel for the ATV.OL said she wants to go for a ride when she gets home LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Ron must have sprained something from thinking so hard...He hasnt posted in a while.



Working on a saw I bet? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Thats what im about to be doing. Gotta work late this afternoon. Gonna take a "project" with me to work. One of the perks of working in a wood/metal fab shop.


----------



## Jon1212

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No chainsaw work for me!!!



Man, that's a real bummer. What happened, did you run "short" on time?.......


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> Man, that's a real bummer. What happened, did you run "short" on time?.......



Yea as a matte of fact I did.. before I left I didnt have enough time to get everything together

....Wait.....

Thats a size joke!!! :bang: 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yea as a matte of fact I did.. before I left I didnt have enough time to get everything together
> 
> ....Wait.....
> 
> Thats a size joke!!! :bang:
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Nice catch Jacob............By the way check your total, as I sent you some BIG rep.....LOL!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> Nice catch Jacob............By the way check your total, as I sent you some BIG rep.....LOL!!!



Anyway you better be double checking your size jokes... After all I got more 6 cube saws then you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> Nice catch Jacob............By the way check your total, as I sent you some BIG rep.....LOL!!!



Surprised that one didnt just go right over his head....being so short and all! lol


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> It is super nice out! I got to get OUTSIDE now! :hmm3grin2orange:



At daybreak I was thinking the same thing, but it's been a dreary, windy, dark morning so far.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Surprised that one didnt just go right over his head....being so short and all! lol



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

I revoke your saw license you can not buy or work on anymore saws!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Surprised that one didnt just go right over his head....being so short and all! lol



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

I here by revoke your saw license you can not buy or work on anymore saws!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Fred-X just brought the saw of the day! Very nice shape even looks like the original 18"B&C !




Yep that's a dandy looking saw John...is it a 1998 or newer...or is it a 1997 or older????


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I here by revoke your saw license you can not buy or work on anymore saws!!



Youll just have to come and get it...shorty! ok, ok, ill stop.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone else notice that when the "LIKE" is clicked on in a post that the screen reverts back to the top of the page each time the "LIKE" is clicked on, any fix for this?



I dont have a problem with that..
nobody "likes" me anyway !!!


----------



## roncoinc

Mark,i sent you an email.

Now back to work on the 576 
pix later.


----------



## roncoinc

Oops,,lunch time,almost forgot to eat having so much fun 

Mark,your gonna need a carb kit, tillotson, rk-23hs
now to look for a box


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep that's a dandy looking saw John...is it a 1998 or newer...or is it a 1997 or older????



I don't know how to tell? Help LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oops,,lunch time,almost forgot to eat having so much fun
> 
> Mark,your gonna need a carb kit, tillotson, rk-23hs
> now to look for a box



I do that chit all the time? But the pain pills work better LOL


----------



## tbone75

Rode down the the creek.My culvert is a mess!Washed out both sides of it!Because its full of sticks and crap :bang: Now I can't get to the back 20 acres!Going to need a hoe or dozer to fix the dang thing now! Need to call my Brother and see if will call in a favor again LOL That is how I got the culvert and put in a few years ago LOL He just got a superviser job for the state oil and gas inspectors.He has lots of friends in the oil field LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sagetown said:


> At daybreak I was thinking the same thing, but it's been a dreary, windy, dark morning so far.



About 65 and sunny out.But the wind is blowing 30 to 40mph.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Oops,,lunch time,almost forgot to eat having so much fun
> 
> Mark,your gonna need a carb kit, tillotson, rk-23hs
> now to look for a box



Found a carb kit no problem, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## farrell

well i did it......i took the 372 down behind the house. two pulls fires right up! started cuttin on the cherry i dropped in the fall. it cuts fast and strong i am pretty impressed!:hmm3grin2orange: hope to have a video up this weekend.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I don't know how to tell? Help LOL



It should say right on the black tag...first number should be 19XX...the 19 being from the last century...the XX being the year ninty something.....don't know if the 2054 went onto this century or not but there is a difference starting in 1998 below WOT is 13,000..98 and beyond WOT is 13,500 just wondering....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Put a little mix in that old homie today and it started right up, runs and idles fine, no carb kit, no carb cleaning,same fuel lines and tank filter,What`s up with that?


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put a little mix in that old homie today and it started right up, runs and idles fine, no carb kit, no carb cleaning,same fuel lines and tank filter,What`s up with that?



What model homelite?


----------



## Jon1212

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyway you better be double checking your size jokes... After all I got more 6 cube saws then you :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, you sure do have more six cube saws than me. However since my 075 went to the Stumpy raffle, I can't be to sad about that, besides Randall won it, and he has given it a good home.

Someday I'll be able to pick up another six cube saw, but in the meantime I'll be content with my Husky 2100CD, which reminds me I picked up a used Jacob bar..............you may be asking yourself "what's a Jacob bar"? Well I'll tell you, it's a chain saw bar about 42" tall.........LOL!!!!


----------



## dancan

Dirty Hawt Saw


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> What model homelite?



The XL 75 that I put the picts up last night, it has set around for more than 10 years without being started.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t own many Homelites, prob a good thing, the 922 is my fav of the group with the 663 not trailing by much.


----------



## AU_K2500

Man AS is absolutely dead tonight...atleast on the threads in subscribed to.


----------



## tbone75

Trying to hook up a new puter.The old one took a crap today! 2 down time for a new one LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Did i ost this pic of the XP decals o got ??
cant member ?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Did i ost this pic of the XP decals o got ??
> cant member ?



Come on Ron, this is old news....weve seen it. Im digging those raised XP decals. did those come standard?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Come on Ron, this is old news....weve seen it. Im digging those raised XP decals. did those come standard?



Hey !!!
i forget easy 
standard on the newer XP models,on top of air filter.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Hey !!!
> i forget easy
> standard on the newer XP models,on top of air filter.



I was just giving you a hard time. Sorry bout that....
Were you able to find a box?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I was just giving you a hard time. Sorry bout that....
> Were you able to find a box?



Box ???
for what ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Box ???
> for what ??



How should i know, you just said you were looking for a box earlier, and i was just curious if you found one! 

On a lighter note, Two "good" coils are about to be on their way, for the Super EZ, to the house.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> I dont have a problem with that..
> nobody "likes" me anyway !!!



if it'll make you feel better i sent you some arkie like rep. even if it doesn't i still sent it.


----------



## tbone75

Tring to figger out this new puter? LOL Its a lot different than I am use to! Plus trying to update all the crap LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> About 65 and sunny out.But the wind is blowing 30 to 40mph.



drove over to west indiana today. if i had been going north instead of east i woulda got great gas mileage. that was some fierce wind. can't wait to see what its blowing in.


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> drove over to west indiana today. if i had been going north instead of east i woulda got great gas mileage. that was some fierce wind. can't wait to see what its blowing in.



Rain! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Holy chit, miss a day and you guys put up 20 pages on me and I miss page 2500! Worse than a gaggle of old females sometimes. Getting into my springtime work now, won't be a ton of time for the puter again for a little while.


----------



## sefh3

The winds have been something around here. I'm betting it will bring in some snow. They are calling for flurries this weekend.


----------



## sefh3

Oh Ron wait,
I found some decals for the Husky bar your were asking about,


*POS*

Just print this off and tape it to your bar. You'll be just fine.


----------



## tbone75

Here is one for Robin.The only number on this 2054 is 6110443? Have no idea how to tell what year it is?


----------



## sefh3

I've been working on these 024 and 026. I made a tiny error this weekend. I bought a new bearing for it. Tore the case down, took out the bearings and laid it on the bench. I had the new bearing in the box. I didn't pay attention to it. My son decided to help and I told him to take the bearing off the bench and put the new bearing in the box. I thought he did. I installed the bearing on Sunday. Low and behold he never switched the bearings around and I didn't pay attention to it and installed the wrong one. I know have to tear it all down and try again. I guess that's what happens when you are in a hurry and don't pay attention. The old bearing looked new but was a bit growly. I think it was straight gases at a young age and sat on the self for a long time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I've been working on these 024 and 026. I made a tiny error this weekend. I bought a new bearing for it. Tore the case down, took out the bearings and laid it on the bench. I had the new bearing in the box. I didn't pay attention to it. My son decided to help and I told him to take the bearing off the bench and put the new bearing in the box. I thought he did. I installed the bearing on Sunday. Low and behold he never switched the bearings around and I didn't pay attention to it and installed the wrong one. I know have to tear it all down and try again. I guess that's what happens when you are in a hurry and don't pay attention. The old bearing looked new but was a bit growly. I think it was straight gases at a young age and sat on the self for a long time.



Nice saws,. I like building those and I think I might have to build a couple more of them for myself....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> if it'll make you feel better i sent you some arkie like rep. even if it doesn't i still sent it.



just for that check your OJ in the mornin,,it still should be yellow


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Holy chit, miss a day and you guys put up 20 pages on me and I miss page 2500! Worse than a gaggle of old females sometimes. Getting into my springtime work now, won't be a ton of time for the puter again for a little while.



Thats ok Jim,,we dont miss you !!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Oh Ron wait,
> I found some decals for the Husky bar your were asking about,
> 
> 
> *POS*
> 
> Just print this off and tape it to your bar. You'll be just fine.



Notice my sig ??
NO STIHLS !
dont need that decal !!


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice saws,. I like building those and I think I might have to build a couple more of them for myself....:msp_sneaky:



Both of these are the non pro. They don't have the adjustable oiler and one has the adjustable carb and the other doesn't. I hate that there are 3 different air filter styles for these saws. I wish they would have keep one style and stuck with it. Oh yeah, the covers are different too.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I've been working on these 024 and 026. I made a tiny error this weekend. I bought a new bearing for it. Tore the case down, took out the bearings and laid it on the bench. I had the new bearing in the box. I didn't pay attention to it. My son decided to help and I told him to take the bearing off the bench and put the new bearing in the box. I thought he did. I installed the bearing on Sunday. Low and behold he never switched the bearings around and I didn't pay attention to it and installed the wrong one. I know have to tear it all down and try again. I guess that's what happens when you are in a hurry and don't pay attention. The old bearing looked new but was a bit growly. I think it was straight gases at a young age and sat on the self for a long time.



Chinese saws are like that anyway,no problem,normal.
gases are typical in them.
you must be like Jerry,,enjoy hitting your thumb with a hammer because it feels SO good when it stops hurting ! LOL !!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Notice my sig ??
> NO STIHLS !
> dont need that decal !!



I think I still have your addy. I might just send you one so you have to change that sig.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Both of these are the non pro. They don't have the adjustable oiler and one has the adjustable carb and the other doesn't. I hate that there are 3 different air filter styles for these saws. I wish they would have keep one style and stuck with it. Oh yeah, the covers are different too.



I usually have 2 really good 026`s in my arsenal of modded saws, they have been missing for a while now and possibly won`t be coming back!!:msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Both of these are the non pro. They don't have the adjustable oiler and one has the adjustable carb and the other doesn't. I hate that there are 3 different air filter styles for these saws. I wish they would have keep one style and stuck with it. Oh yeah, the covers are different too.



Welcome to the world of steel.
3 diff air filters,6 diff flywheels,4 diff ign systems,5 diff carbs,,3 diff fuel tanks,2 diff top covers..
where does it all end ??????


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I think I still have your addy. I might just send you one so you have to change that sig.



You still at 11331 ???
got a bunch of mini macs i need to get rid of !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron the geek. They talked me into a puter with a AMD quad processer.Did I get jipped? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You still at 11331 ???
> got a bunch of mini macs i need to get rid of !! LOL !!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Guess thats why i just have one....probably need to get rid of it. It does have a bow bar on it, and folks round here seem to think theyre made o gold or something.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I usually have 2 really good 026`s in my arsenal of modded saws, they have been missing for a while now and possibly won`t be coming back!!:msp_mad:



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Guess thats why i just have one....probably need to get rid of it. It does have a bow bar on it, and folks round here seem to think theyre made o gold or something.



Now why did you have to mention a bow bar? I don't have one of them! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



Now don`t you be laughing,..I really miss those saws...


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Now why did you have to mention a bow bar? I don't have one of them! LOL



Caught one already!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now don`t you be laughing,..I really miss those saws...



Could work out for me? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Caught one already!



Think I would like a old Poulan with a bow on it?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Think I would like a old Poulan with a bow on it?



Naaaaah, you want a Stihl....an 041AV to be exact!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Could work out for me? :hmm3grin2orange:



Might work in your favor but won`t be much help for me, new rule,"no orange turds in the shop or for me".....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

well i guess ron didnt find a box:frown:...hes avoiding the question!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Might work in your favor but won`t be much help for me, new rule,"no orange turds in the shop or for me".....LOL



Dan will fix that for you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> You still at 11331 ???
> got a bunch of mini macs i need to get rid of !! LOL !!



If it's for mini macs then no...

If it's for your stihl's that you don't like then yes.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Naaaaah, you want a Stihl....an 041AV to be exact!



That could be possible?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> well i guess ron didnt find a box:frown:...hes avoiding the question!



He can`t remember what the box is needed for,....or he is just being "meen".


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Thats ok Jim,,we dont miss you !!



Now that's just plain meen. Are you sure you live "south" of the border? You had better be careful, I might "unlike" some of your posts and ruin your whole day.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> well i guess ron didnt find a box:frown:...hes avoiding the question!



Send him a PM. He's done forgot.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well i guess ron didnt find a box:frown:...hes avoiding the question!



Ash him a putter question and he left? Hope he didn't go out there again? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> He can`t remember what the box is needed for,....or he is just being "meen".



I think i hurt his feelings earlier...hes being meen at me


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Naaaaah, you want a Stihl....an 041AV to be exact!



Now your talking. Is it a super too?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan will fix that for you :hmm3grin2orange:



He can keep those orange turds at his place,.....I sent him packin this evening....LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Ash him a putter question and he left? Hope he didn't go out there again? :msp_ohmy:



I think he did. He posted a thread not too long ago bout some orange turds.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Now your talking. Is it a super too?



nope. its an old style 041AV got the ribs on the AF cover. got a picture somewhere.....


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Ash him a putter question and he left? Hope he didn't go out there again? :msp_ohmy:



How's the new system so far?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Ash him a putter question and he left? Hope he didn't go out there again? :msp_ohmy:



He's making love to them


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Now that's just plain meen. Are you sure you live "south" of the border? You had better be careful, I might "unlike" some of your posts and ruin your whole day.



He is rotten tonight :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> I think i hurt his feelings earlier...hes being meen at me



It happens a lot around here. Just shower him with Stihl questions and he will warm right up to you, kind of like how a rattlesnake warms up to a rat.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> How's the new system so far?



Not to bad yet? LOL Just very different!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Not to bad yet? LOL Just very different!



What did you get for a system and do you have speakers now?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> What did you get for a system and do you have speakers now?



The newest windows out 7 I think? And no speakers yet :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> The newest windows out 7 I think? And no speakers yet :hmm3grin2orange:



*SELL AN ORANGE TURD AND BUY SOME F:msp_mad::msp_mad::msp_mad:ING SPEAKERS!!!*


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> *SELL AN ORANGE TURD AND BUY SOME F:msp_mad::msp_mad::msp_mad:ING SPEAKERS!!!*



Maybe sell a Stihl? :hmm3grin2orange: Besides I had some I gave away :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> The newest windows out 7 I think? And no speakers yet :hmm3grin2orange:



Ive got some speakers i can send you....for a price!!!


----------



## tbone75

I thought we was getting some Husky pics from Ron?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Maybe sell a Stihl? :hmm3grin2orange: Besides I had some I *gave away* :hmm3grin2orange:



Speakers or a STIHL?


----------



## roncoinc

OK,lets get into some REAL saw stuff now !! 
built a husky 576xp today.
got the saw with massive scoring,nothing salvagable.
took almost a year to find a good P&C.
ring gap was 10 thou,ordered new rings.
squish without gasket was 7 thou,ordered gasket.
after a couple hours of putting together this is were i was at..







when i got it in a box the muffler was off after they checked it out..
of course the muff bolts were missing and the muff gasket gone so i had to find bolts and make a gasket..
then a good muff mod 
the usuall things went wrong and had to be done twice but that is typical .
once together got 150 lbs comp on the brand new rings,should get a lot better..
shaved the limiter tabs on the carb..
i think i may have found why it burned down in the first place..
hi speed jet was 1/2 turn out !!!
low speed 3/4 turn out !!
thats fixed now !!
some chinese guy wasnt paying attention THAT monday morning !
started up in six pulls from a dry carb and tank.
set idle and with low jet out 1 1/4 and hi 1 1/4 i gave it a couple heat cycles.
man that thing is "snappy" when you pull the trigger !!

then for a B&C,,found a husky one but slot was to big ..
so i took a wrist pin and cut it down to use as a spacer ..
grinder made them right thickness and i was in bizz.
screwed the bar to a piece of wood and put spacers in and ground them to the bar thickness.






bar said 3/8 .050 , 72dl.
so i went to the store and got a new cahin,guess what ??
it didnt fit !!
couldnt get the chain on the bar.
out comes the dremmel again and i elongate the front of the slot so it will fit on.
all is good now UNTILL,,,,,,
i put the clutch cover on and find the holes are to small for the asjuster pin.
everything comes off again and more dremmel work !!.
enlarge the adjuster holes and now everything goes together just fine..oiler hole lines up,bar spacers work great,everything is good.
except it wont adjust ..
when i painted the clutch cover paint got on the adjuster bolt and stoped the adjuster pin from moving..
all apart agin !! wire brush the paint off the adj bolt and all is fine.
bar on,adjusts nicely,good to go..
Now when i started on this in the morning it was all in a box..
i did have to go out to buy the chain.
have lunch,beer breaks,etc..clean parts in the safety clean tank,pull clutch and grease bearing,new sprocket,etc..
besides that it was start to finish and running in one day 
so here it is 
for your viewing pleasure..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey Ron the geek. They talked me into a puter with a AMD quad processer.Did I get jipped? LOL



Good one !!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Ive got some speakers i can send you....for a price!!!



Nah don't want none :hmm3grin2orange: I would just give them away too :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good one !!



Great! I am about as puter stupid as they get! :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> well i guess ron didnt find a box:frown:...hes avoiding the question!



Didnt have a chance to look !!


----------



## jimdad07

Nice work on that thing Ron.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Didnt have a chance to look !!



no problem, i was just pickin


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very nice job ,Ron. The Stihl mount bar should give that stinky another hp. at least!!.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Nice work on that thing Ron.



Yep it looks good! Now I want one of them too :bang:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very nice job ,Ron. The Stihl mount bar should give that stinky another hp. at least!!.....LOL



SIR !!! that is a husky bar !!,,i think ??
YES !! them angled oiler holes was the clue.
and the red lettering.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Speakers or a STIHL?



Missed this post?? I don't give away Stihls LOL I like them too!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Have a good night guys. Catch you on the flipside.


----------



## roncoinc

My local Dolmar / Jred dealer is becoming a husky dealer now 
three miles away,make it easier to get parts now 
i asked him about steel,he got pissed !!
he said look around,,,the corvette in the shop,the 57 t-bird,the harley,,the Jreds,the dolmars,,..
he said he aint letting that chinese crap in HIS shop !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Missed this post?? I don't give away Stihls LOL I like them too!:hmm3grin2orange:



We know your sick anyway..
slugs ARE pink and white aint they ?


----------



## roncoinc

Uh Oh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
it's almost time for Dan to let the cats out,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
so that meens,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> We know your sick anyway..
> slugs ARE pink and white aint they ?



:msp_razz: Danged old fart :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My local Dolmar / Jred dealer is becoming a husky dealer now
> three miles away,make it easier to get parts now
> i asked him about steel,he got pissed !!
> he said look around,,,the corvette in the shop,the 57 t-bird,the harley,,the Jreds,the dolmars,,..
> he said he aint letting that chinese crap in HIS shop !!



Pee on the saws! I want the cars and bike!


----------



## AU_K2500

Well Fellas Its been real, and its been fun....but it aint been real fun. 
Oh ron, ive heard they have boxes at the PO....just saying!
Night Fellas.


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jim and Mark


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> SIR !!! that is a husky bar !!,,i think ??
> YES !! them angled oiler holes was the clue.
> and the red lettering.



That a 10 mm pin or a 12mm pin? Husky does not have a 10 mm bar slot.


----------



## tbone75

I got a 357xp with a busted crank case today.So now that takes care of one of the 359s LOL Its all good but the crank case!


----------



## 8433jeff

roncoinc said:


> SIR !!! that is a husky bar !!,,i think ??
> YES !! them angled oiler holes was the clue.
> and the red lettering.



Sorry Charlie. D025 from Oregon is Stihl mount, and like Jerry said it will double your HP, now its got 2-maybe 2.5.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it up,...night all.


----------



## farrell

evening guys!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up,...night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening guys!



How you doing tonight?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> How you doing tonight?



lovely! just got home from work. wondering where my new saw is? was supposed to be here monday still not here. scared it got blown away in all the tornados!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> lovely! just got home from work. wondering where my new saw is? was supposed to be here monday still not here. scared it got blown away in all the tornados!



Dang I sure hope not! But if it was coming from around there??


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Dang I sure hope not! But if it was coming from around there??



arkansas then went to tennessee:msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> arkansas then went to tennessee:msp_ohmy:



Not good!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Not good!



nope! wonder how the usps handles packages destroyed by acts of god?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> nope! wonder how the usps handles packages destroyed by acts of god?



They lost 2 saws for me a couple months ago.I filled out there paper but still haven't heard a thing?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> They lost 2 saws for me a couple months ago.I filled out there paper but still haven't heard a thing?



thats not what i want to hear! hope it was just delayed


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> thats not what i want to hear! hope it was just delayed



Very good chance that is all it is.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Very good chance that is all it is.



hope so need something to work on!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> hope so need something to work on!:hmm3grin2orange:



Well hell come on over! I have about 70 waiting in line :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Well hell come on over! I have about 70 waiting in line :hmm3grin2orange:



thats alot! if had that many the wife would kill me!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Going to try for some sleep?:msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

I think I can hear them crickets again because it sure is quiet .







ZZZSlackerzzz !


----------



## RandyMac

Looks like someone picked up a nasty spammer rash.


----------



## dancan

At least the rash doesn't last long ........most of the time .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

tbone75 said:


> Hey Ron the geek. They talked me into a puter with a AMD quad processer.Did I get jipped? LOL



No problem there, John. I have a whole data center full of those, running excellent.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> My local Dolmar / Jred dealer is becoming a husky dealer now
> three miles away,make it easier to get parts now
> i asked him about steel,he got pissed !!
> he said look around,,,the corvette in the shop,the 57 t-bird,the harley,,the Jreds,the dolmars,,..
> he said he aint letting that chinese crap in HIS shop !!



Hey, that's great news! I like working with him, he's been great to me.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Good morning, Dan and Randy!


----------



## Sagetown

Rain now, rain for tomorrow, rain and floods predicted by Saturday. Gonna be a great weekend.


----------



## RandyMac

Dang and we are nearly a foot and a half short of rainfall, only 33 inches since July 1st.


----------



## Sagetown

RandyMac said:


> Dang and we are nearly a foot and a half short of rainfall, only 33 inches since July 1st.



We've had more rain this winter than usual, and my stock ponds are full.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys how is everyone today?


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning all. It's been busy around here, not even time enough to catch up on my reading. You guys have been chatty while I was gone. Maybe have time this weekend. 59°F and misty this morning.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> About 65 and sunny out.But the wind is blowing 30 to 40mph.



Your weather is on the way up here , it's calling for 58 and sunny with 50mph wind , please hold the wind back .



Mill_wannabe said:


> No problem there, John. I have a whole data center full of those, running excellent.



You guys and your fancy puters , I'm still running a P3 800 and Win98 for my office computer (Jacob might have to do a google search on that) .


----------



## RandyMac

There is an ancient HP downstairs that is running Win95, the thing must be bulletproof.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Your weather is on the way up here , it's calling for 58 and sunny with 50mph wind , please hold the wind back .
> 
> 
> 
> You guys and your fancy puters , I'm still running a P3 800 and Win98 for my office computer (Jacob might have to do a google search on that) .



I didn't want a new puter! I was just getting use to XP !!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> There is an ancient HP downstairs that is running Win95, the thing must be bulletproof.



Dang! That thing is almost as old as me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Dang! That thing is almost as old as me :hmm3grin2orange:



it is old and gray.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> it is old and gray.



My first puter had 95 on it.But windows 98 had just came out


----------



## RandyMac

That old HP runs our NCIC system, along with all the other crap that comes with the Fed HLS.
It is a noisy bastard when it has to stop and think.


----------



## AU_K2500

RandyMac said:


> That old HP runs our NCIC system, along with all the other crap that comes with the Fed HLS.
> It is a noisy bastard when it has to stop and think.



I still remember the day we went as a family down to the CompUSA to get our first family computer.....man, that thing was awesome. you could type words and they showed up on the screen...it made noise...and i think it even had MS paint! those were the days.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That a 10 mm pin or a 12mm pin? Husky does not have a 10 mm bar slot.



When i saw them funny angled oil holes that look just like the ones on the husky bar's that's what i thot it was.
with the spacers it fits tight and the oil holes line up.
when the adjustment pin was to big for the holes and i had to enlarge them, i knew what it was.
It was the end of a long hard day,took awhile to realize it was a steel bar.
with red paint on it.


----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas, its off to another fabulous day at work, but atleast i get next week off, so thats something to look forward to! hopefully ill have some packages to look out for next week!!! *cough*cough*


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good morning guys how is everyone today?



:msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

You guys with your fancy puters ..
I'm still using THIS !


----------



## RandyMac

you put that together out of a kit?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You guys with your fancy puters ..
> I'm still using THIS !





I'm missing something ron..........I don't see where the crank goes????........


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> you put that together out of a kit?



Nope,they was sold that way new.
this one even has a 20 meg hard drive card in it !


----------



## roncoinc

It uses CP/M os with the "GEM" gui.


----------



## farrell

morning kids? havin fun?


----------



## farrell

ron....where did you find the embossed XP decals?


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Guys.....PB came down last night and brought me a couple threaded inserts I need for the 2071 and also let me borrow his helicoil kit for the 621...So I'll be on those today...the 621 is finished except for fixing one bolt hole for the recoil cover......the 2071 is behind...once I get the bolt holes repaired and the new recoil cover out fitted with new guts and installed, then I will be able to find out why it doesn't run..it has good spark and compression so I'm sure a new carb kit/line/filter will do the trick. Thank PB!!!

Talked to the ol guy about the mill thieves yesterday.......good quiet ol guy..told me what he knew and who he talked to when he questioned the thieves, IDed the truck etc. but he was not happy about me including him as a witness as the kid lives right across the street from him.........he's 84, has cancer and as I said before, the father of two very close friends. I am reluctant to invlove him in this issue and perhaps have him targeted by these bottom dwellers and harrassed, as, though in earlier yrs he certainly could have held his own in anything he is now weak and vulnurable....I am sure most/all of the mill equipment has been sold for junk, I believe one guy kept the mint 72 Chevy truck cab with sunroof and solid doors, as when the ol guy encountered them they were hanging out around it and one guy said he really wanted it and "would have to see if I wanted to get rid of it". Apparently he forgot to do that and just took it....the ol guy didn't think much about it as they had told him they had my permission to clean up any metal at the mill...they forgot to do that too...... So if I go to the cops.....it gets the ol guy involved in more than he is comfortable with and I don't want to possibly put him in harms way...if I approach the closest thief myself any evidence still around will quickly disappear...so I am stihl pondering what my next move will be.....damn... it use to be much easier in the ol days.....blanket, ball bat, dark night...problem solved....


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> ron....where did you find the embossed XP decals?



They have no more left...so it dont matter..


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> They have no more left...so it dont matter..



i wanna go talk to a lady up the road that does vinal graphics and decals and see if she can make me some


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> Mornin Guys.....So if I go to the cops.....it gets the ol guy involved in more than he is comfortable with and I don't want to possibly put him in harms way...if I approach the closest thief myself any evidence still around will quickly disappear...so I am stihl pondering what my next move will be.....damn... it use to be much easier in the ol days.....blanket, ball bat, dark night...problem solved....



As a lawman I can appreciate the frustration of wanting to handle things "more directly". My hands are tied in a lot of ways, too. Do you have any cops you know up there? The seasoned ones, not the young kids. If I had a contact up there I'd send him out your way but I've never operated that far north.


----------



## dancan

Send the hot rod guys out saying they heard of a cab for a chev and are willing to pay big $$ for a good one .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> It uses CP/M os with the "GEM" gui.



I've got some 200 meg hardrives if you want to upgrade that thing .


----------



## tbone75

Robin I sure wish you luck! Them guys already know the old man seen them?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning you buncha slackers!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Just got the other Jred a 2150.Now I have to find that pic resizer thing again? This one isn't as nice as the 2054 but it won't be here long anyway LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning you buncha slackers!!!!



Where you been you midget slacker LOL I have been up since 6am.Didn't go to bed till 2am !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> They have no more left...so it dont matter..



Lance?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Where you been you midget slacker LOL I have been up since 6am.Didn't go to bed till 2am !



Yea well.. I went to bed at 11.. and woke up at 8 :msp_biggrin:

How's the back doing today big man?


----------



## AU_K2500

I guess your not "short" on beauty rest....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> I guess your not "short" on beauty rest....



Your damn right!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yea well.. I went to bed at 11.. and woke up at 8 :msp_biggrin:
> 
> How's the back doing today big man?



Not worth a chit! Its raining :bang:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Not worth a chit! Its raining :bang:



Ive got the same problem with my Knees...and im only 25!


----------



## tbone75

Lets see if I can get a pic on here?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Ive got the same problem with my Knees...and im only 25!



That is not good! I have arthritis in every joint on me.Plus the back from 2 surgeries


----------



## tbone75

Got to find the spell checker on this new puter LOL I am lost without it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> When i saw them funny angled oil holes that look just like the ones on the husky bar's that's what i thot it was.
> with the spacers it fits tight and the oil holes line up.
> when the adjustment pin was to big for the holes and i had to enlarge them, i knew what it was.
> It was the end of a long hard day,took awhile to realize it was a steel bar.
> with red paint on it.



The only way I could know for certain that is a Stihl mount bar is if I had the full set of numbers off the tail end of it. There are a few different mount bars out there that have big slots like your bar but AFAIK only Stihl uses a 12mm slot one and the biggest slot Husky uses is a 9mm- D009 mount that has similar adjuster and oil feed holes. You see, Ron , I have adapted most every bar made to fit many different chainsaws, when a bar could not be found that fit a particular saw I would adapt it to whatever was available. This was back in the old days before the WEB , Ebay and easy access to all sources made it possible to find most anything easily so there is a whole lot of saws around here still running adapted bars.


----------



## farrell

bet it cleans up nice john


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Not worth a chit! Its raining :bang:


 
Its nice, bright, and warm here!!! 



AU_K2500 said:


> Ive got the same problem with my Knees...and im only 25!


 25?? 
I got you beat! 17 and troubles with my knees! 
And my hands.


----------



## farrell

talked to the post office today about my 353 that hasnt should up yet, they said it may be two weeks!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> bet it cleans up nice john



The P&C look great!So can't take much to fix?Needs a top cover this one has big melted spot in it.Other than that it looks good.


----------



## AU_K2500

2 weeks, thats no good. Hopefully its not lost, and you will get it sooner or later


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> talked to the post office today about my 353 that hasnt should up yet, they said it may be two weeks!



Now that sucks!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Now that sucks!



sure does


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> sure does



You will like that saw ported! I have the 350 Ron did and the 346 Mastermind did.WOW!!! Them things are fun!! Even the one I did ran very very good!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Well fella's iv been looking at college courses. 
Im thinking of taking a welding class i was surprised at the price! 
2 semesters of welding class's for only $3,000!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You will like that saw ported! I have the 350 Ron did and the 346 Mastermind did.WOW!!! Them things are fun!! Even the one I did ran very very good!



bet i will be!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well fella's iv been looking at college courses.
> Im thinking of taking a welding class i was surprised at the price!
> 2 semesters of welding class's for only $3,000!



Look at joining the union...they pay you and train you. they got steam fitters, Pipeline, and just pipe fitters... good benefits too. 
Pipecareers.com - Careers in the Union Piping Industry


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Look at joining the union...they pay you and train you. they got steam fitters, Pipeline, and just pipe fitters... good benefits too.
> Pipecareers.com - Careers in the Union Piping Industry



Aren`t you forgetting something,....small??


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Aren`t you forgetting something,....small??



....:msp_unsure:
You mean small like jacob?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> ....:msp_unsure:
> You mean small like jacob?



Them pipe fitters, iron workers and boiler makers are usually bigger guys and a smaller stature guy don`t have a chance working around or with them, I know cause I work with this crowd....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them pipe fitters, iron workers and boiler makers are usually bigger guys and a smaller stature guy don`t have a chance working around or with them, I know cause I work with this crowd....LOL



SHHH....youll ruin the suprise!
Yeah, im not saying anything bad about you jacob, but that pipe can get mighty heavy. Jerry is right, probably not the best idea, just trying to help. I was going into it, even certified for structure and pipe at a local community college...but i went back to school....

Jerry, What do you do?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them pipe fitters, iron workers and boiler makers are usually bigger guys and a smaller stature guy don`t have a chance working around or with them, I know cause I work with this crowd....LOL



Thats the same thing in the line of work im in now. Most of the guys are some pretty big guys, but I run with them all the time. I will put a filing cabinet on my back and walk down a flight of stairs.. they all stare in amaze and start to call me "Might mouse" Even though im smaller I can work longer then the bigger guys cause I have less weight to carry around all day. 
I havent stopped growing yet im 5' 6" and still growing.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Jerry, What do you do?



He's a professional pole dancer :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> SHHH....youll ruin the suprise!
> Yeah, im not saying anything bad about you jacob, but that pipe can get mighty heavy. Jerry is right, probably not the best idea, just trying to help. I was going into it, even certified for structure and pipe at a local community college...but i went back to school....
> 
> Jerry, What do you do?



I am close to retirement now but have worked 17 years in the steel structure high rise building industry, worked 5 years in the steel com tower industry, 3 years as a Marine fitter, steam boiler repair and high pressure pipe.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin I sure wish you luck! Them guys already know the old man seen them?



Yeah...he saw the comings and goings and went across the road to see what they were up to.....they told him that I had given them permission to "clean up the mill yard". The kid he talked to has lived right across the street from him since he was born so he didn't question it and thought I had in fact had given them permission to "clean up".......or...."me out"


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am close to retirement now but have worked 17 years in the steel structure high rise building industry, worked 5 years in the steel com tower industry, 3 years as a Marine fitter, steam boiler repair and high pressure pipe.



Seen a little bit of everything havent ya! thats awesome.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...he saw the comings and goings and went across the road to see what they were up to.....they told him that I had given them permission to "clean up the mill yard". The kid he talked to has lived right across the street from him since he was born so he didn't question it and thought I had in fact had given them permission to "clean up".......or...."me out"



To bad he didn't just give you a call.But he didn't think nothing of it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thats the same thing in the line of work im in now. Most of the guys are some pretty big guys, but I run with them all the time. I will put a filing cabinet on my back and walk down a flight of stairs.. they all stare in amaze and start to call me "Might mouse" Even though im smaller I can work longer then the bigger guys cause I have less weight to carry around all day.
> I havent stopped growing yet im 5' 6" and still growing.



Jakob, ,,,you may be all that but you will never earn any respect from those closed minded big dudes, if you aren`t 6'+ tall and weigh more than 200 lbs then you are just a runt/grunt in their eyes. I seen many smallish guys come and go and can`t remember seeing a smaller stature fella last even a year working among these guys. Its a trade where you seldom get to work alone and when you are working within the group setting you will always be on the outside.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Seen a little bit of everything havent ya! thats awesome.



That is only the tip of the iceberg so they say cause I usually work 16-18 hrs a day I would work my regular job, go to night school and take a trade like the machine shop, welding, heavy equipment operator and mechanic I have also worked at.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jakob, ,,,you may be all that but you will never earn any respect from those closed minded big dudes, if you aren`t 6'+ tall and weigh more than 200 lbs then you are just a runt/grunt in their eyes. I seen many smallish guys come and go and can`t remember seeing a smaller stature fella last even a year working among these guys. Its a trade where you seldom get to work alone and when you are working within the group setting you will always be on the outside.



I guess its a Canadian thing huh?? :hmm3grin2orange: (joking) 
I dont think pipeline work would be my most favorite thing. The traveling thing would be the worst part, although im traveling now Im going to want to start a family soon enough and dont want to be traveling if I dont have to. 

Union is not out of the question. Electrical work was always interesting to me. I wouldn't mind doing commercial Electric work at all.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is only the tip of the iceberg so they say cause I usually work 16-18 hrs a day I would work my regular job, go to night school and take a trade like the machine shop, welding, heavy equipment operator and mechanic I have also worked at.



Thats awesome, i wish i lived closer. Id love to sit down and pick your brain...all the skills and trades ive learned have come from people that have been doing it all their life.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I guess its a Canadian thing huh?? :hmm3grin2orange: (joking)
> I dont think pipeline work would be my most favorite thing. The traveling thing would be the worst part, although im traveling now Im going to want to start a family soon enough and dont want to be traveling if I dont have to.
> 
> Union is not out of the question. Electrical work was always interesting to me. I wouldn't mind doing commercial Electric work at all.



I have not worked in the States but I would not be surprised at all if the guys down there think that much differently than they do up here. Go for the Electrical trade, even the welding trade would be ok but if you want to get top dollar as a welder you need to travel a lot. My BIL is working out in Fort McMoney welding cause he can`t make anywhere near a decent wage working anywhere else. Just trying to find steady work as a welder means he would have to work for substandard wages.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have not worked in the States but I would not be surprised at all if the guys down there think that much differently than they do up here. Go for the Electrical trade, even the welding trade would be ok but if you want to get top dollar as a welder you need to travel a lot. My BIL is working out in Fort McMoney welding cause he can`t make anywhere near a decent wage working anywhere else. Just trying to find steady work as a welder means he would have to work for substandard wages.



Im sure you are right, there alot of Americans that can be huge #######s. 
I plan to just be the "Jack of all trades, master of none" But to have a couple of Technical degrees under my belt, IE welding, electric work will spark the interest of an employer. Then once I get to work with them and show them that I know alittle more then just that, I think I will be ok. 

Even a few years down the road I want to get another degree in small engines, or business.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Thats awesome, i wish i lived closer. Id love to sit down and pick your brain...all the skills and trades ive learned have come from people that have been doing it all their life.



I would like to do that also, I seem to pick up something from everyone I meet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im sure you are right, there alot of Americans that can be huge #######s.
> I plan to just be the "Jack of all trades, master of none" But to have a couple of Technical degrees under my belt, IE welding, electric work will spark the interest of an employer. Then once I get to work with them and show them that I know alittle more then just that, I think I will be ok.
> 
> Even a few years down the road I want to get another degree in small engines, or business.



Go for it, education and degrees are no heavy load to carry, they will be useful all throught your life.


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Ron. Ive got a bunch of boxes here that i can send you, ya know, if ya need one.


----------



## Cantdog

57 degrees, sunny and very windy here today!!!! Helicoiled the one stripped recoil bolt hole on Toby's 621 and swapped a near new Total "Super Bar" from one of my 621s in 20" with new Stihl full chisel on to his saw and tuned her in some dry ash...all's well.. that one is ready to go. Swapped the pulley and spring from the beat recoil cover to the new one on the 2071 and put in a new rope..tomorrow I have to get an 8MM X 1.25 tap so I can put the steel inserts in the 2 top holes on that saw...that will get me to the point where I can find out why it won't run.....


----------



## tbone75

So far my day just sucks.Back is really getting me today.Just haven't done nuttin! Had to get the OLs car.Nephew fixed a few things on it for me. Hope all you guys done better than me? LOL I see Robin did good today.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im sure you are right, there alot of Americans that can be huge #######s.
> I plan to just be the "Jack of all trades, master of none" But to have a couple of Technical degrees under my belt, IE welding, electric work will spark the interest of an employer. Then once I get to work with them and show them that I know alittle more then just that, I think I will be ok.
> 
> Even a few years down the road I want to get another degree in small engines, or business.



You can't go wrong with that way of thinking at all. You can get your EPA license right on the road, all you have to do is buy a test kit which you can buy at most HVAC supply houses, Sid Harveys probably being one of the best places for it. All you would need to do is to study and you can take the exam when you feel you are ready. I have a universal certification which allows me to work anywhere in the world on every type of HVACR equipment except ammonia systems. The test isn't based on any practical knowledge of the trade, it's more of a history exam. There are a lot of places that will hire you just because you have that certification, and they will hire you with no experience.


----------



## tbone75

AS is super slow for me today?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> AS is super slow for me today?



It was acting up for me earlier...


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> AS is super slow for me today?



Are you saying it's moving at a snails pace, or a slugs pace?


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im sure you are right, there alot of Americans that can be huge #######s.
> I plan to just be the "Jack of all trades, master of none" But to have a couple of Technical degrees under my belt, IE welding, electric work will spark the interest of an employer. Then once I get to work with them and show them that I know alittle more then just that, I think I will be ok.
> 
> Even a few years down the road I want to get another degree in small engines, or business.



ever thought about being a lineman? Ive got a cousin was a lineman, and then got in to cell towers. does real well, outdoors all the time, and doesnt travel out of the state or even the county hardly.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Are you saying it's moving at a snails pace, or a slugs pace?



Its even slower than me today!


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> ever thought about being a lineman? Ive got a cousin was a lineman, and then got in to cell towers. does real well, outdoors all the time, and doesnt travel out of the state or even the county hardly.



As long as you are physically fit its not a bad job, at least its cleaner than a mechanic. I had two schoolhood friends that went that route, one fell and was permantly sidelined as his injuries never allowed him to climb again. The other guy was working with me one day when the high steel was ice slicked, we were cable tensioning when he slipped, his belt caught him but he went totally "froze". It took me 2+hrs to get him down, the paremedics would not climb up to inject him with a muscle relaxer so I had to battle him down 210' to near the ground, once they injected him he went limp and they took him away in the ambulance. He was never able to overcome the fear again, every time he tried to climb it would come back and lock him up.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> As long as you are physically fit its not a bad job, at least its cleaner than a mechanic. I had two schoolhood friends that went that route, one fell and was permantly sidelined as his injuries never allowed him to climb again. The other guy was working with me one day when the high steel was ice slicked, we were cable tensioning when he slipped, his belt caught him but he went totally "froze". It took me 2+hrs to get him down, the paremedics would not climb up to inject him with a muscle relaxer so I had to battle him down 210' to near the ground, once they injected him he went limp and they took him away in the ambulance. He was never able to overcome the fear again, every time he tried to climb it would come back and lock him up.



I can believe it, I myself dont do heights....6'8" in the air is high enough for me. Its not the safest job in the world, and the people that do it get some kind of rush or high out of it, but as you clearly stated, it isnt for everyone.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> I can believe it, I myself dont do heights....6'8" in the air is high enough for me. Its not the safest job in the world, and the people that do it get some kind of rush or high out of it, but as you clearly stated, it isnt for everyone.



Heights never bothered me as long as I trusted what I was climbing on, that trust can get you killed real easy, you still have to think all the time including every move you make, takes a lot of mental prep but there is a "high" that comes with it. When you can see 50 miles on a clear day there is little that can compare with that, even flying a plane. I hear from glider pilot acquaintances that gliding is similar, no noise from engines, just peaceful quiet. Some guys I climbed with would tell me, in confidence that they had to fight a stirring within themselves that inticed them to jump or freefall out into space.


----------



## Cantdog

I never worked towers but have spent months on pipe staging 8-10 stories in the city over streets and sidewalks and much high roofing work when I was younger. Never bothered me to climb a 12 pitch with no staging or harnness just to measure the roof. But I had a saying "If you arn't completely comfortable up in the air, don't do it!" Half of it is just confidence...if your confident you can spend you energy paying attention to what you are doing and going to do next.. I too had to get a guy down once..nothing as dramatic as Jerry's story but was just as terrifying to the guy. We were shingling this huge barn like a 300' run and a 70' rake..we were doing the high side (North) the eve was about 48' off the ground and we had an old 60' tripple extension fire company ladder and he was lugging shingles up and dropping them on the first staging. I was job foreman and was coming down the roof to get another bundle of shingles and heard this chika..chika.chika.chika.chika.chika......I looked out over the eve and saw Steve halfway up with a bundle of shingles on his shoulder "froze up" he couldn't move up or down...the noise I had heard was him shaking and rattling the entire ladder. I had to go to the other end of the roof and climb down the tower of pipe staging we had on the corner and then run down to the ladder and climb up behind Steve and get the bundle of shingles off him, take them down, climb back up and pry his hands off the ladder and carry him back down over my shoulder.....it took a LOT of words of reassurance to accomplish this.......I should have listened to him when he told me he couldn't do what I asked him to. He never got off the ground again...and I never asked a guy to work beyond his abilities again either...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I never worked towers but have spent months on pipe staging 8-10 stories in the city over streets and sidewalks and much high roofing work when I was younger. Never bothered me to climb a 12 pitch with no staging or harnness just to measure the roof. But I had a saying "If you arn't completely comfortable up in the air, don't do it!" Half of it is just confidence...if your confident you can spend you energy paying attention to what you are doing and going to do next.. I too had to get a guy down once..nothing as dramatic as Jerry's story but was just as terrifying to the guy. We were shingling this huge barn like a 300' run and a 70' rake..we were doing the high side (North) the eve was about 48' off the ground and we had an old 60' tripple extension fire company ladder and he was lugging shingles up and dropping them on the first staging. I was job foreman and was coming down the roof to get another bundle of shingles and heard this chika..chika.chika.chika.chika.chika......I looked out over the eve and saw Steve halfway up with a bundle of shingles on his shoulder "froze up" he couldn't move up or down...the noise I had heard was him shaking and rattling the entire ladder. I had to go to the other end of the roof and climb down the tower of pipe staging we had on the corner and then run down to the ladder and climb up behind Steve and get the bundle of shingles off him, take them down, climb back up and pry his hands off the ladder and carry him back down over my shoulder.....it took a LOT of words of reassurance to accomplish this.......I should have listened to him when he told me he couldn't do what I asked him to. He never got off the ground again...and I never asked a guy to work beyond his abilities again either...




My BIL was a high rise worker with me, he was fine as long as he did not have to go near the outer edges, we called him the elevator shaft hugger. He could go up on a high roof but could not get back down on his own, could not go near the edge to get back on the ladder, his legs would shake so voilently his knees knocked loudly together. Best to use him as a groundie.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Ron. Ive got a bunch of boxes here that i can send you, ya know, if ya need one.



Looked today,may have to go buy one !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> My BIL was a high rise worker with me, he was fine as long as he did not have to go near the outer edges, we called him the elevator shaft hugger. He could go up on a high roof but could not get back down on his own, could not go near the edge to get back on the ladder, his legs would shake so voilently his knees knocked loudly together. Best to use him as a groundie.



I always found it much easier to go up than down myself.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Looked today,may have to go buy one !!


Ill just start a tab!


----------



## tbone75

Been a bad day for me.Never even been in the shop today.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Did anyone know that slugs have 4 noses?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Did anyone know that slugs have 4 noses?



I must be a misfit slug! I only got one! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

You guys see if you give me something to read after bit.Gots to lay down for a while!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Been a bad day for me.Never even been in the shop today.



Sorry to hear your having a bad day today John...sucks right out loud to never get comfortable....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> You can't go wrong with that way of thinking at all. You can get your EPA license right on the road, all you have to do is buy a test kit which you can buy at most HVAC supply houses, Sid Harveys probably being one of the best places for it. All you would need to do is to study and you can take the exam when you feel you are ready. I have a universal certification which allows me to work anywhere in the world on every type of HVACR equipment except ammonia systems. The test isn't based on any practical knowledge of the trade, it's more of a history exam. There are a lot of places that will hire you just because you have that certification, and they will hire you with no experience.



Got any links or more info Jim?


----------



## roncoinc

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned to jakob about going in the military.
when you sign up you can choose whatever you want to be.
small engine mechanic,no problem.they will train you.
want more ? you can keep going to school and they pay you for it and give you free room and board !!
they will even pay for school after you get out.
And the medical benefits,,free health care for you and your family for the rest of your life.
then you can get a job and stay in the reserve and go camping a couple of times a year and get paid all year long for it and then they will pay for even more school !
retire before 40 years old even if you want.
I went for heavy engineer equipment repair,learned a lot about mechanics.
Lot of oppertunity there for a young person.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned to jakob about going in the military.
> when you sign up you can choose whatever you want to be.
> small engine mechanic,no problem.they will train you.
> want more ? you can keep going to school and they pay you for it and give you free room and board !!
> they will even pay for school after you get out.
> And the medical benefits,,free health care for you and your family for the rest of your life.
> then you can get a job and stay in the reserve and go camping a couple of times a year and get paid all year long for it and then they will pay for even more school !
> retire before 40 years old even if you want.
> I went for heavy engineer equipment repair,learned a lot about mechanics.
> Lot of oppertunity there for a young person.


 Only problem I see with doing the military route is todays deployment record, just too many trouble spots in todays world.


----------



## roncoinc

Nice day out today so i let the "boys" out for some fresh air 







576XP 73.5cc
372XP 70.7cc
365se 65cc


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned to jakob about going in the military.
> when you sign up you can choose whatever you want to be.
> small engine mechanic,no problem.they will train you.
> want more ? you can keep going to school and they pay you for it and give you free room and board !!
> they will even pay for school after you get out.
> And the medical benefits,,free health care for you and your family for the rest of your life.
> then you can get a job and stay in the reserve and go camping a couple of times a year and get paid all year long for it and then they will pay for even more school !
> retire before 40 years old even if you want.
> I went for heavy engineer equipment repair,learned a lot about mechanics.
> Lot of oppertunity there for a young person.



http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/195627-3.htm 
They have in this thread. 

The Military just doesn't seem like its for me? Although the opportunity's are about endless when you get in there, and im sure the experience would be flattering. I just cant see myself in there.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only problem I see with doing the military route is todays deployment record, just too many trouble spots in todays world.




So ??
take chances on roofs or towers or driving or working saws.
just dont sign up to be a rifleman and odds are pretty good no problems.
and if you DO get to one of "those" places it is an experiance you will never forget..
and the benefits go UP from that.
he should at least speak with a recruiter..


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Nice day out today so i let the "boys" out for some fresh air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 576XP 73.5cc
> 372XP 70.7cc
> 365se 65cc



No wonder your having trouble finding a box! its gonna have to be a big box to fit all those huskys!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Nice day out today so i let the "boys" out for some fresh air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 576XP 73.5cc
> 372XP 70.7cc
> 365se 65cc







I accept your challenge :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/195627-3.htm
> They have in this thread.
> 
> The Military just doesn't seem like its for me? Although the opportunity's are about endless when you get in there, and im sure the experience would be flattering. I just cant see myself in there.



So be a slug the rest of your life with no structure or disciplin..
dont experiance what the world has to offer.
play it safe,stay home.
adventure and new things may NOT be for you.

And WHY cant you see yourself in there ??
have you seen how those boys live now ??
you already got the haircut for it 
8 hrs a day and the rest to do what you want and there is PLENTY.
most bases have hobby shops if your not going to school.
they have more entertainment than most big cities.
endless oppertunities.
and the benefits..............
wherever your stationed at you get free hunting and fishing liscenses.
everything sold on base is a LOT cheaper than in stores.
dont hurt to check it out..
by the time your 21 you will have skill's and education and job placement preferance.
If it wasnt for the military i would be homeless,without a job or medical care and no income..
I also got paperwork from four college's while i was in.
something to consider.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I accept your challenge :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Got another 1/2 doz six cube saws if i look for the pix


----------



## Cantdog

This all just way to quiet for a Thurs. nite........I know we've been down this road before but I have not seen the proof...everyone has an opinion..but we all know about that!! So anyway I took it upon myself to do a non-biased, independent, indepth study of the situation and also a product comparision as well. Some of you may already know of my opinion of how design should work......things should be built as simply as possible but must work flawlessly and effectively do the job they were designed for.....simple things that don't work get canned. However to complicate something beyond what is required, just because you can is as bad as it gets. (IMHO!!!) Anyway you guys judge...in the following pic there are two seperate ways of doing the same thing...one (top) is sane. logical, dependable and requires nothing except a new gasket every thirty of forty years....the second (bottom) is a brilliant scientific breakthrough of never-before-seen dimensions.....consider the eight different machines it took to creat this marvel of technology...as opposed to the one in the top pic. Now I did not study the ability of one to actually seal a fuel tank better than the other nor the ease of use. I only studied (indepth) the basic construction and design features and longevity............the top one is still doing its job, daily, after 35 yrs of use....doesn't fall off, leak or have any obvious drawbacks (I have owned it that long)........It has 2 pieces..... 

Now the bottom one contains 8 pieces....no longer works...I have owned this one for 4 yrs.....it is broken...but in all fairness it has been recalled and the company will give me a brand spanking new, updated and improved new one FREE OF CHARGE!!!!!! Pretty good eh?? I only had to buy the $700.00 thing it goes to................I'll probably need a new one again in 4 years....but I'm positive it will improved upon again by then.....and know we will have acess to much better mouse traps by then too.....

In closing...well I won't say it....it may offend some and I know how delicate true believers can be when confronted with reality.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> This all just way to quiet for a Thurs. nite........I know we've been down this road before but I have not seen the proof...everyone has an opinion..but we all know about that!! So anyway I took it upon myself to do a non-biased, independent, indepth study of the situation and also a product comparision as well. Some of you may already know of my opinion of how design should work......things should be built as simply as possible but must work flawlessly and effectively do the job they were designed for.....simple things that don't work get canned. However to complicate something beyond what is required, just because you can is as bad as it gets. (IMHO!!!) Anyway you guys judge...in the following pic there are two seperate ways of doing the same thing...one (top) is sane. logical, dependable and requires nothing except a new gasket every thirty of forty years....the second (bottom) is a brilliant scientific breakthrough of never-before-seen dimensions.....consider the eight different machines it took to creat this marvel of technology...as opposed to the one in the top pic. Now I did not study the ability of one to actually seal a fuel tank better than the other nor the ease of use. I only studied (indepth) the basic construction and design features and longevity............the top one is still doing its job, daily, after 35 yrs of use....doesn't fall off, leak or have any obvious drawbacks (I have owned it that long)........It has 2 pieces.....
> 
> Now the bottom one contains 8 pieces....no longer works...I have owned this one for 4 yrs.....it is broken...but in all fairness it has been recalled and the company will give me a brand spanking new, updated and improved new one FREE OF CHARGE!!!!!! Pretty good eh?? I only had to buy the $700.00 thing it goes to................I'll probably need a new one again in 4 years....but I'm positive it will improved upon again by then.....and know we will have acess to much better mouse traps by then too.....
> 
> In closing...well I won't say it....it may offend some and I know how delicate true believers can be when confronted with reality.....



The old flippy cap debate,...if you are not smarter than a flippy cap you should not use one.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The old flippy cap debate,...if you are not smarter than a flippy cap you should not use one.....LOL



LOL I've heard that before.........if I stihl had a choice I wouldn't....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Has not bothered me in the least since my first saw with them was a new MS440 bought in 2001., all the others since are still working fine and I do consider myself smarter than them.....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

evening fellas. Anything interesting this evening?

I see a pissing contest going on between ron and the midget....Has anyone told him those 6 cube saws are pretty useless without a B&C


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Has not bothered me in the least since my first saw with them was a new MS440 bought in 2001., all the others since are still working fine and I do consider myself smarter than them.....LOL



I am sure you are smarter than a flippy cap...but my question remains.....why is it necessary to create such a complicated cap when the ones that every other saw uses work flawlessly???? Have you ever had or even heard of a gas cap recall on any other brand of chainsaw in the world??? This is the type of useless, uneeded "improvement" that does absolutely nothing except drive up the cost of manufacture and maintenance......regardless of whether or not you personally like them...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

They might be overengineered and not necessary but you have a choice to buy Stihl products with them or buy some other brand that does not use them. I like Stihl products, I like flippy caps, I could care less what others think of them and so far had no problems using them or had one fail from misuse. If they fail from everyday useage then I might have a different opinion but so far-so good.


----------



## roncoinc

LIke i keep sayin,,german "BEERgineering" !!
I wish i had thot to take pix of some of the ridiculouse stuff i have come across on stihls that were perfect examples of lets make something more complicated and harder to work on because we can ..
or how about 17 diff flywheels for the same saw ??
the tales are endless and entertaining when i read the threads 
nevermind wht I have found..
thank goodness i have none in the shop !
Robin ? why do you ??
shame,shame,shame,even a clamdigger should know better


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They might be overengineered and not necessary but you have a choice to buy Stihl products with them or buy some other brand that does not use them. I like Stihl products, I like flippy caps, I could care less what others think of them and so far had no problems using them or had one fail from misuse. If they fail from everyday useage then I might have a different opinion but so far-so good.



Agreed....the one in the pic failed.....hense my opinion of things complicated beyond their ability to continune to work for the lifetime of the rest of the unit...I like the unit..it runs well and has good power...stihl will give me a new cap..I have the recall paper but if I had a choice I would stihl much prefer that my unit had a regular screw type fuel cap...just reminds me of a Luger...beautiful marvel of gunsmithing..I have several..but something I would stake my life on working properly in the trenches..not so much..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> They might be overengineered and not necessary but you have a choice to buy Stihl products with them or buy some other brand that does not use them. I like Stihl products, I like flippy caps, I could care less what others think of them and so far had no problems using them or had one fail from misuse. If they fail from everyday useage then I might have a different opinion but so far-so good.



Steel the question goes unaswered..
why ??
because steel owners have a hard time turning a cap four times to get it to seal so 1/2 turn will suit the consumer better ?
do steel owners have lots of flat soda in the fridge because they cant get the cap on tight enuf ?? LOL !!!!
sorry,ROBIN made me do it !!


----------



## Mastermind

What in the heck are y'all doing in here???????????? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Steel the question goes unaswered..
> why ??
> because steel owners have a hard time turning a cap four times to get it to seal so 1/2 turn will suit the consumer better ?
> do steel owners have lots of flat soda in the fridge because they cant get the cap on tight enuf ?? LOL !!!!
> sorry,ROBIN made me do it !!



So THATS why my soda is always flat. Im pretty adept at screwing caps on...guess thats why there is only one Stihl in the garage... and that ones days are numbered...im pretty sure John wants it!


----------



## roncoinc

Robin !!! we gotta come up with an adapter kit .
make it two turns so steel owners only have to work twice as hard as a flippy and only 1/2 as hard as the four turn caps


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> LIke i keep sayin,,german "BEERgineering" !!
> I wish i had thot to take pix of some of the ridiculouse stuff i have come across on stihls that were perfect examples of lets make something more complicated and harder to work on because we can ..
> or how about 17 diff flywheels for the same saw ??
> the tales are endless and entertaining when i read the threads
> nevermind wht I have found..
> thank goodness i have none in the shop !
> Robin ? why do you ??
> shame,shame,shame,even a clamdigger should know better




LOL!! Well.........I bought it in my formative years, before I knew any better....like 4 years ago...and it isn't a chainsaw...it's a 130 Kombi......I guess it COULD be a saw if I could afford the chainsaw-on-a-stick attachment....it took a LOT of clams to get that much!!


----------



## Cantdog

Mastermind said:


> What in the heck are y'all doing in here???????????? :msp_sneaky:



Hi Randy how ya been?? We just doin what we always doin....fightin.....


----------



## dancan

Go to Reliable Rooter or Ron the Recruiter ?
Jakob , there's lot's knowledge in what your uncle Ron has to say .
Pensionable time , medical (remember your knee pain) a trade and training because all the trades you see in civi life also apply to military life so you get a chance to get paid while you get trained , let the cowboys break the ####e .
if you don't like it after don't reup , I have a lot of friends my age that military service has done them well , retired , are collecting a pension and working in the private sector .
Me on the other hand , no pension , medical and will have to work till I'm dead .
If you choose to stay in the private sector , look for a field that is not flooded with every school cranking out trained people by the hundreds because there are only so many jobs to go around in any given field .
One of my costumers was a welder for 23 years , took a job with the city as a bus driver , pay is good , benefits , medical and wishes he did it 25 years ago .
Lots of options out there so look at the big picture and down the road .


----------



## roncoinc

Mastermind said:


> What in the heck are y'all doing in here???????????? :msp_sneaky:



That begs the question ,What are YOu doing in here ??
dont you have some strange saw to go "MEET" on a shady street corner someplace ??


----------



## Modifiedmark

Ron, whats going on, your up past your bedtime again aint you? 

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> What in the heck are y'all doing in here???????????? :msp_sneaky:



Usual stuff,..like fightin, poke you in the eye with a dull stick kinda sparrin and a little BS`n about good and no good saws.... oh and flippy caps, education opportunities for a midget...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Go to Reliable Rooter or Ron the Recruiter ?
> Jakob , there's lot's knowledge in what your uncle Ron has to say .
> Pensionable time , medical (remember your knee pain) a trade and training because all the trades you see in civi life also apply to military life so you get a chance to get paid while you get trained , let the cowboys break the ####e .
> if you don't like it after don't reup , I have a lot of friends my age that military service has done them well , retired , are collecting a pension and working in the private sector .
> Me on the other hand , no pension , medical and will have to work till I'm dead .
> If you choose to stay in the private sector , look for a field that is not flooded with every school cranking out trained people by the hundreds because there are only so many jobs to go around in any given field .
> One of my costumers was a welder for 23 years , took a job with the city as a bus driver , pay is good , benefits , medical and wishes he did it 25 years ago .
> Lots of options out there so look at the big picture and down the road .



Dan,you amaze me sometimes ,,,,you really are on the ball..
I can see it now,Jakob goes in,dont say NUTTIN about the knee,,get his education and benifits and then falls down and they find a knee problem and he gets retired at 22 yrs old with disability payment !!


----------



## tbone75

You guys have been going right at it  I didn't sleep but just layed there a while to relax the back.Seem to help?


----------



## roncoinc

Modifiedmark said:


> Ron, whats going on, your up past your bedtime again aint you?
> 
> :msp_biggrin:



 i got caught !!! LOL 
yes Mark i am,,,but theres a good fight going on so i have to get in on it


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You guys have been going right at it  I didn't sleep but just layed there a while to relax the back.Seem to help?



Good to have you back john, it doesnt seem to be the same with out you.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Has not bothered me in the least since my first saw with them was a new MS440 bought in 2001., all the others since are still working fine and I do consider myself smarter than them.....LOL



OOHH !!! OH !! oh !!! OH !! :yoyo:

a little late on this one but,,,
Jerry,have you ever sought someone else's opinion on that ??


----------



## Modifiedmark

roncoinc said:


> i got caught !!! LOL
> yes Mark i am,,,but theres a good fight going on so i have to get in on it



Well ok your way old enough to do what you want to I guess. Just make sure you chain them dogs in the picture up to the porch so they wont want to roam the neigborhood tonight wanting to beat up on some stray Stihls.....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Good to have you back john, it doesnt seem to be the same with out you.



You guys are having to much fun! Hate to miss it!


----------



## roncoinc

Modifiedmark said:


> Well ok your way old enough to do what you want to I guess. Just make sure you chain them dogs in the picture up to the porch so they wont want to roam the neigborhood tonight wanting to beat up on some stray Stihls.....



Well the medium sized dog felt a little intimidated bu the big dog so i gave it some more teeth tonite to make it feel better


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well the medium sized dog felt a little intimidated bu the big dog so i gave it some more teeth tonite to make it feel better



That looks good Ron!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OOHH !!! OH !! oh !!! OH !! :yoyo:
> 
> a little late on this one but,,,
> Jerry,have you ever sought someone else's opinion on that ??



Nope,...havn`t asked, haven`t been told or accused....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Anyone know how to tell what year this 2054 is from the numbers? 6110443


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope,...havn`t asked, haven`t been told or accused....LOL



you seem pretty smart to me Jerry...but then again, ive never used a Flippy Cap...so who am i to judge.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Modifiedmark said:


> Well ok your way old enough to do what you want to I guess. Just make sure you chain them dogs in the picture up to the porch so they wont want to roam the neigborhood tonight wanting to beat up on some stray Stihls.....



He better put them away outa sight and keep those cameras trained on the storage trailer in case all the stray Stihls get wind of then smelly orange turds. Once them Stihls get on a scent trail it will take Fort Knox to keep them out......LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have one saw with flippy caps but haven't used it yet? Ron all they need to do is put bigger threads on a screw in cap.Half a turn closes it.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That looks good Ron!



24 inches with a girly chain on it.
all i had.
had to lengthen one i had.
after going thru SIX bags of presets to find the rite ones !! :msp_angry:
that SOMEBODY didnt label !!
but glad i had them and the effort was worth the trouble.
had to do a link THREE times ! ,spun the first one a little TO tight,second put the preset on upside down. 
maybe next time i may finish them off with a hammer on the anvil ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Anyone know how to tell what year this 2054 is from the numbers? 6110443



The Chinese year of Red Riding Hood, watch out for them wolves....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 24 inches with a girly chain on it.
> all i had.
> had to lengthen one i had.
> after going thru SIX bags of presets to find the rite ones !! :msp_angry:
> that SOMEBODY didnt label !!
> but glad i had them and the effort was worth the trouble.
> had to do a link THREE times ! ,spun the first one a little TO tight,second put the preset on upside down.
> maybe next time i may finish them off with a hammer on the anvil ??



I warned you I didn't know what I was doing


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Anyone know how to tell what year this 2054 is from the numbers? 6110443



1996


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> 24 inches with a girly chain on it.
> all i had.
> had to lengthen one i had.
> after going thru SIX bags of presets to find the rite ones !! :msp_angry:
> that SOMEBODY didnt label !!
> but glad i had them and the effort was worth the trouble.
> had to do a link THREE times ! ,spun the first one a little TO tight,second put the preset on upside down.
> maybe next time i may finish them off with a hammer on the anvil ??



Keep at it, you will eventually figure it out, see,..you are smarter than a Stihl chain....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 1996



The first number! Thanks Ron :msp_smile: So far I like this saw!


----------



## tbone75

Got my eye on a 590 Jred right now


----------



## roncoinc

So while i was dressing that 24in GB bar the belt on the sander decide to fall apart 
another thing to happen to cause reasons i cant get much done in a day.
so down to the hardware store for another one .

like yestday,needed a chain for a 20in bar,drove to the local shop to buy one,get back and look on the wall and a brand new one in the box hanging there !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The first number! Thanks Ron :msp_smile: So far I like this saw!



They are a great saw for trading material, I traded one for 3 magic beans once.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> evening fellas. Anything interesting this evening?
> 
> I see a pissing contest going on between ron and the midget....Has anyone told him those 6 cube saws are pretty useless without a B&C


  
I got B&C for them... I just dont use them saws so they never have B&C 
]


dancan said:


> Go to Reliable Rooter or Ron the Recruiter ?
> Jakob , there's lot's knowledge in what your uncle Ron has to say .
> Pensionable time , medical (remember your knee pain) a trade and training because all the trades you see in civi life also apply to military life so you get a chance to get paid while you get trained , let the cowboys break the ####e .
> if you don't like it after don't reup , I have a lot of friends my age that military service has done them well , retired , are collecting a pension and working in the private sector .
> Me on the other hand , no pension , medical and will have to work till I'm dead .
> If you choose to stay in the private sector , look for a field that is not flooded with every school cranking out trained people by the hundreds because there are only so many jobs to go around in any given field .
> One of my costumers was a welder for 23 years , took a job with the city as a bus driver , pay is good , benefits , medical and wishes he did it 25 years ago .
> Lots of options out there so look at the big picture and down the road .



It is sounding better and better the more I think about it. 
my dad would hate for me to go into the military though, not sure why? His father was in the military and did just fine, was the superintendent at the water works. I understand after I blow out 18 candles he wont have any say. But his blessing would be appreciated. 

On the plus side I talked to my girlfriend about the military thing and she told me she would be willing to wait and would be proud of me if I went into the military. I sure would hate to put her through that kind of hurt with the waiting and everything... and being without my sexy midget body  
As you can see she is a pretty good gal, and were getting pretty serious. Dont worry fella's I am taking it slow. 




roncoinc said:


> Dan,you amaze me sometimes ,,,,you really are on the ball..
> I can see it now,Jakob goes in,dont say NUTTIN about the knee,,get his education and benifits and then falls down and they find a knee problem and he gets retired at 22 yrs old with disability payment !!



....Your onto something there!! 
I wonder if they will even except me with my knee problem?? 
P.S Ron, you won the 6cube fight


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So while i was dressing that 24in GB bar the belt on the sander decide to fall apart
> another thing to happen to cause reasons i cant get much done in a day.
> so down to the hardware store for another one .
> 
> like yestday,needed a chain for a 20in bar,drove to the local shop to buy one,get back and look on the wall and a brand new one in the box hanging there !!



All them chains you just stole!You had to go buy one!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keep at it, you will eventually figure it out, see,..you are smarter than a Stihl chain....LOL



:msp_biggrin: nobody has EVER said such a nice thing to me before !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> So while i was dressing that 24in GB bar the belt on the sander decide to fall apart
> another thing to happen to cause reasons i cant get much done in a day.
> so down to the hardware store for another one .
> 
> like yestday,needed a chain for a 20in bar,drove to the local shop to buy one,get back and look on the wall and a brand new one in the box hanging there !!



Hate it when that happens. Bought 24MM socket while at the auto parts store because the guy told me id need it to change the wheel bearing on my car... i thought to my self and said, "nah, i dont have that one yet" got home to get my 3/4 drive ratchet out of the box...and what was laying in the drawer with the 3/4 ratchet among other sockets....a 24mm....well there went 25 bucks!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Got my eye on a 590 Jred right now



I got a 490 J-red want it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got my eye on a 590 Jred right now



That would be a big boost up from a 2054.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are a great saw for trading material, I traded one for 3 magic beans once.



Beans give me gas! I better keep the saw


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> All them chains you just stole!You had to go buy one!



Didnt want to cut down a bigger one i can use later.
tho on the 84dl one i sacraficed a couple 57dl chains,whatever THEY fit !! and have a length left to make a shorter one longer now ..
imagine that,,3/8, 058 , 57 dl ??? whats that fit ??


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got a 490 J-red want it?



Maybe? Depends on what it will cost me? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> :msp_biggrin: nobody has EVER said such a nice thing to me before !!



Now don`t go getting all weepy eyed on us....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Didnt want to cut down a bigger one i can use later.
> tho on the 84dl one i sacraficed a couple 57dl chains,whatever THEY fit !! and have a length left to make a shorter one longer now ..
> imagine that,,3/8, 058 , 57 dl ??? whats that fit ??



Stihl? :alien2:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got a 490 J-red want it?



Thats a partner 500.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now don`t go getting all weepy eyed on us....LOL



Will somebody go check on this guy and make sure he is ok ??
acting a little "diff" again tonight,,,,is there a full moon ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats a partner 500.



:taped: Ron! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Will somebody go check on this guy and make sure he is ok ??
> acting a little "diff" again tonight,,,,is there a full moon ??



Californacation!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats a partner 500.



The 590 is a 5000+ ???


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :taped: Ron! :msp_sneaky:



Ooopss,,i posted that BEFORE you said anything !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Maybe? Depends on what it will cost me? :msp_sneaky:


 A stihl 


roncoinc said:


> Thats a partner 500.


It is... Iv always wanted a partner  I may have to keep it and port it?? 



tbone75 said:


> Californacation!



Thats a good song!! 
[video=youtube;JQYJRw4R4-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQYJRw4R4-Q[/video]


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The 590 is a 5000+ ???



yup


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> yup



 That is the one I want!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Didnt want to cut down a bigger one i can use later.
> tho on the 84dl one i sacraficed a couple 57dl chains,whatever THEY fit !! and have a length left to make a shorter one longer now ..
> imagine that,,3/8, 058 , 57 dl ??? whats that fit ??



HMMMM,....16" bar on an Oleomak.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats a partner 500.



You are right, now what do you win?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> A stihl
> 
> It is... Iv always wanted a partner  I may have to keep it and port it??
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a good song!!
> [video=youtube;JQYJRw4R4-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQYJRw4R4-Q[/video]



Yep good song.So what Stihl will it take?And does it run and is it all there?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> yup



Nope.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope.



??????????


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Yep good song.So what Stihl will it take?And does it run and is it all there?



I dont know what Stihls you have anymore? 
It runs needs alittle carb work I think. 
Super clean complete saw. I think I have a NOS bar for it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> ??????????



The 490 is supposed to be a Partner 5000+ with closed ports and the 590 is supposed to be a 500 with open ports unless they are not. There seems to be some mystery saws among these that could have either cylinder and corresponding piston on it.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I dont know what Stihls you have anymore?
> It runs needs alittle carb work I think.
> Super clean complete saw. I think I have a NOS bar for it.



012,017,018.ms170,ms180 all good runners ms310 that I think needs bearings?But I got some for it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 490 is supposed to be a Partner 5000+ with closed ports and the 590 is supposed to be a 500 with open ports unless they are not. There seems to be some mystery saws among these that could have either cylinder and corresponding piston on it.



Maybe I can find out?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> 012,017,018.ms170,ms180 all good runners



038 *cough cough* 



Im open to others or cash?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Maybe I can find out?



SEARCH !! 
i thot smaller number lesser saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Maybe I can find out?



You will know once you get it and pull it apart. Heard of a few mixed up ones among these two but my 590 is open port, my 500 is open port but the two 5000+ is closed port.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> SEARCH !!
> i thot smaller number lesser saw.



They are a mixed up lot,Ron.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I am going to leave you guys on your own as I have to be up and gone early, night all.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I am going to leave you guys on your own as I have to be up and gone early, night all.



Night Jerry


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I am going to leave you guys on your own as I have to be up and gone early, night all.



Nite Jerry have fun LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are a mixed up lot,Ron.



Don't matter anyway LOL I would still like both!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> SEARCH !!
> i thot smaller number lesser saw.



Be the best thing to do LOL


----------



## farrell

evening all! slackers all went to bed early tonight! hope you all have sweet dreams bout your favorite saws!:msp_biggrin: and not nightmares bout the dreaded creamsicles!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Be the best thing to do LOL



john whats up with the "nutty buddy"? i liked "king slug" better!:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john whats up with the "nutty buddy"? i liked "king slug" better!:msp_smile:



Ron called me that a while back so I used it LOL King Slug is good to but just don't like slugerized saws near as well as Nutterized LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dan isn't up yet? I am Stihl up :bang: Oh well that is how I is LOL


----------



## dancan

I was up at 3 and dewatered the dog , now I'm booting the cats out and making coffee .


----------



## dancan

Robin , I'd lend you my saw on a stick attachment for your kombi but since it has those complicated flippy cap deals on it for the oil maybe you should stick with the Fiskars attachment .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , I'd lend you my saw on a stick attachment for your kombi but since it has those complicated flippy cap deals on it for the oil maybe you should stick with the Fiskars attachment .



Yeah you're probably right...looks more dependable anyway.....I don't think there been a recall on on the oil flippy caps though.... which means you would not get a free one when the original one falls apart. I gotta take my bag of flippy cap parts and the recall slip over to my local stihl pusher and trade it on the new and improved "free" flippy gas cap.....the way these temps are changing there'll be weeds that need whacking before long!!!


----------



## dancan

If you make it up here I'll get Jerry to put on a flippy cap seminar .
No refreshments will be handed out if you can't pass the test at the end because we'd hate to see someone be embarrassed about getting mixed up over the 2 step process , twist off and then pour LOL .


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are a mixed up lot,Ron.



The saws or the guys trying to figure out the saws?



Digger got $45 for his saw at the auction. He is convinced he is soon to be a young, wealthy saw baron. Ah, to be young again....


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :
> 
> ....Your onto something there!!
> I wonder if they will even except me with my knee problem??
> P.S Ron, you won the 6cube fight



You have no problem with your body , just normal growth pains (stunted growth must hurt) .
Just remember that :msp_sneaky:.


----------



## tbone75

Got back up at 6am :bang: WOW it got cold! Only 26 out there right now! And I didn't even start the stove up yesterday.Guess I should go do that? LOL


----------



## dancan

We got your weather here now , it was about 60 yesterday in some spots , 60mph wind gusts last night and we're dropping to 14 on the weekend , I thought Robin was going to keep all that good weather from crossing the border .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> We got your weather here now , it was about 60 yesterday in some spots , 60mph wind gusts last night and we're dropping to 14 on the weekend , I thought Robin was going to keep all that good weather from crossing the border .



Good! It is suppose to be up there


----------



## RandyMac

lots of folks up today


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> lots of folks up today



Morning Randy. I like your quote!Lots of truth in there!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> lots of folks up today



My daughter's been at school for an hour , no slackin'in here .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> If you make it up here I'll get Jerry to put on a flippy cap seminar .
> No refreshments will be handed out if you can't pass the test at the end because we'd hate to see someone be embarrassed about getting mixed up over the 2 step process , twist off and then pour LOL .




Sounds like a plan....the twist off and pour part anyway........and for the record I have no problem using the flippy cap...well until it fell apart in my hand..once in place it seemed to work OK...my issue is that Stihl created another overly complicated cure for a non problem that in the end is just plain wimpy. Obviously it not working out that great for Stihl either..... it costs alot to recall an item....in dollars....time... and pride. I am fortunate this is on my weed/brush/yard tool and it stays right around the job/home etc. If it were a saw and I had just lugged it a mile into the woods to go to work and the cap crumbled while I was filling the saw up I would be disspleased to say the least. I have got all the usual banter when someone wispers "flippy cap" but no one has told me "why"....why make something more complicated (when I say complicated I refer to smaller pieces and 400% more moving parts, not it's use) than the item that it replaces (that worked for yrs on Stihl saws) as flawlessly as the competitions. No one has come straight out and said "Because the gas stays in better and has longer shelf life than with those old fasioned one piece screw caps" or "it's lighter" or " I get better milage wiff my flippy cap" If it wasn't a Stihl product, I think everyone could agree that anything built of 8 parts and is roughly the same size an item made of 2 parts, is just plain more prone to wear and failure than the latter.

Stihl should have done it like Keiths........use the cap once and toss it...


----------



## tbone75

We get to set the clocks up Sat. night  I like that so much better  Just wish they would leave it that way :msp_angry:


----------



## RandyMac

yeah, 2dogs, quite a guy and one of the few.

I'll probably be a daylight person next week, I think I earned some admin time, I exhibited an excess of personality at the beginning of the shift.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> We got your weather here now , it was about 60 yesterday in some spots , 60mph wind gusts last night and we're dropping to 14 on the weekend , I thought Robin was going to keep all that good weather from crossing the border .




Rained hard just before daylight but is quickly blowing toward you...blue sky coming quickly and suppose to not get above 30 tomorrow.....got four big brush piles to burn and a half cord or so of wood to get out...may be the last chance to get the tractor in to woods without mud.....I guess that will be my Saturday....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Sounds like a plan....the twist off and pour part anyway........and for the record I have no problem using the flippy cap...well until it fell apart in my hand..once in place it seemed to work OK...my issue is that Stihl created another overly complicated cure for a non problem that in the end is just plain wimpy. Obviously it not working out that great for Stihl either..... it costs alot to recall an item....in dollars....time... and pride. I am fortunate this is on my weed/brush/yard tool and it stays right around the job/home etc. If it were a saw and I had just lugged it a mile into the woods to go to work and the cap crumbled while I was filling the saw up I would be disspleased to say the least. I have got all the usual banter when someone wispers "flippy cap" but no one has told me "why"....why make something more complicated (when I say complicated I refer to smaller pieces and 400% more moving parts, not it's use) than the item that it replaces (that worked for yrs on Stihl saws) as flawlessly as the competitions. No one has come straight out and said "Because the gas stays in better and has longer shelf life than with those old fasioned one piece screw caps" or "it's lighter" or " I get better milage wiff my flippy cap" If it wasn't a Stihl product, I think everyone could agree that anything built of 8 parts and is roughly the same size an item made of 2 parts, is just plain more prone to wear and failure than the latter.
> 
> Stihl should have done it like Keiths........use the cap once and toss it...



The caps are OK.But I agree with you all the way.Why put so much more cost into something that just didn't need replacing? The only thing I see better is you don't need a tool to get it off.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> yeah, 2dogs, quite a guy and one of the few.
> 
> I'll probably be a daylight person next week, I think I earned some admin time, I exhibited an excess of personality at the beginning of the shift.



:msp_scared: What did you do? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Rained hard just before daylight but is quickly blowing toward you...blue sky coming quickly and suppose to not get above 30 tomorrow.....got four big brush piles to burn and a half cord or so of wood to get out...may be the last chance to get the tractor in to woods without mud.....I guess that will be my Saturday....



If its that mess that was here yesterday I know you did! It rained had all morning then cleared out in the afternoon.Then got cold!


----------



## diggers_dad

I see good arguments for and against the flippy caps. Personally, I like them.

Are we really having an in-depth discussion of the pros and cons of the flippy cap? Now that is awesome! Where else in the world could you have that conversation?


----------



## tbone75

I better go fire up the stove.Haven't had a fire for 2 and a 1/2 days now! LOL I may be able to work on some saws today?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The caps are OK.But I agree with you all the way.Why put so much more cost into something that just didn't need replacing? The only thing I see better is you don't need a tool to get it off.



That's true and a good point...one I would probably not thought of. The one in the pic for comparision you don't need a tool for either. Made so you can get a hold of it with gloves on though and most (but not all) or my saws have this type, so I'm not used to having to use the scrench to open either gas or oil..but a good point in favor of a flippy cap.!! First one I've heard/seen...any others???


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> :msp_scared: What did you do? :msp_biggrin:



Well, sometimes things get to be too much, I lacked the tolerance level to deal with it all and was unreasonable.
The polite term here is accumulative stress syndrome, I basically went bug####. when I asked to be relieved, which is my right to do so, they refused, it was all downhill from there. It was nearly full on, came oh so close to losing control, managed to pull back in time, but not fast enough to prevent after effects. When I get that far along, my irises change colors, this time, from mostly green to a hard blue around the edges, with a bright green near the center, I look like a friggin' alien. My head hurts, can't sit for more then a couple minutes, been chainsmoking, not sure about getting to sleep later. It will be better later, been here before:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Flippy Caps......................................................................It's the price I'll gladly pay for owning the better saw .










:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Flippy Caps......................................................................It's the price I'll gladly pay for owning the better saw .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_biggrin:




HaHaHaHa!!!!!!!! LOL!!! Now I know the "Why"..........silly Dan.....


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas, 

I dont personally own a saw with flippy caps, but i have used them....Maybe its just because im young, but theyre not to tough to figure out....Granted they ARE over engineered, and shouldnt be so complicated mechanically, BUT theyre pretty idiot proof, and i like them


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That's true and a good point...one I would probably not thought of. The one in the pic for comparision you don't need a tool for either. Made so you can get a hold of it with gloves on though and most (but not all) or my saws have this type, so I'm not used to having to use the scrench to open either gas or oil..but a good point in favor of a flippy cap.!! First one I've heard/seen...any others???



Only one I can think of? LOL


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Well, sometimes things get to be too much, I lacked the tolerance level to deal with it all and was unreasonable.
> The polite term here is accumulative stress syndrome, I basically went bug####. when I asked to be relieved, which is my right to do so, they refused, it was all downhill from there. It was nearly full on, came oh so close to losing control, managed to pull back in time, but not fast enough to prevent after effects. When I get that far along, my irises change colors, this time, from mostly green to a hard blue around the edges, with a bright green near the center, I look like a friggin' alien. My head hurts, can't sit for more then a couple minutes, been chainsmoking, not sure about getting to sleep later. It will be better later, been here before:hmm3grin2orange:



That would have got me going too! So where you from? Mars? :hmm3grin2orange: Maybe an extra xanax? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Darn, got a short day at work today....and its raining...so i guess ill just be stuck in my garage...with all my saws. Life sure stinks sometimes.


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> The caps are OK.But I agree with you all the way.Why put so much more cost into something that just didn't need replacing? The only thing I see better is you don't need a tool to get it off.



Nothin' wrong with them Flippy Caps, it's the cap'rs. LoL:hmm3grin2orange:
Took me a few try's to understand how they work. If ya get frustrated and force them on, you just ruin them. Frustration ruins lots of good tools, and windshields.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

I dislike draining saws for shipping.
cant reuse anything,have to burn it.


----------



## roncoinc

mark,you want that regular mail or priority ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> mark,you want that regular mail or priority ??



Regular is fine...im in no hurry. Cant thank you enough for all your help, Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Cantdog

Sagetown said:


> Nothin' wrong with them Flippy Caps, it's the cap'rs. LoL:hmm3grin2orange:
> Took me a few try's to understand how they work. If ya get frustrated and force them on, you just ruin them. Frustration ruins lots of good tools, and windshields.:hmm3grin2orange:



Stihl not an answer Sage.... Why?? Why make something so necessary and basic yet so fragil it can even be ruined by bare hands (not bear) and then put it on something that takes such brutal use as a power saw??? As I said, I fully understand the flippy cap and it intended use..just to what benefit?? "Why?" Did you see the pic I posted?? Is it better than what it replaced????? If you think so tell me why. As much as the believers want to think it is, this is not a Stihl bashing thread. Simply a discussion on a part of a device.....I'm not hearing answers... just the company line "They are on the BEST saw so they MUST be better" or the "If you can't opperate a flippy cap leave it alone".... John is the only one to defend the flippy cap with a thoughful, realistic answer...so far...is it a secret?? Is there more?? If there is... I should like to be enlightened, as too own a flippy cap endowed machine.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Stihl not an answer Sage.... Why?? Why make something so necessary and basic yet so fragil it can even be ruined by bare hands (not bear) and then put it on something that takes such brutal use as a power saw??? As I said, I fully understand the flippy cap and it intended use..just to what benefit?? "Why?" Did you see the pic I posted?? Is it better than what it replaced????? If you think so tell me why. As much as the believers want to think it is, this is not a Stihl bashing thread. Simply a discussion on a part of a device.....I'm not hearing answers... just the company line "They are on the BEST saw so they MUST be better" or the "If you can't opperate a flippy cap leave it alone".... John is the only one to defend the flippy cap with a thoughful, realistic answer...so far...is it a secret?? Is there more?? If there is... I should like to be enlightened, as too own a flippy cap endowed machine.



Why ?? because it's different,progress from the standard with it's inherent complexity makes it better than the old style.
consumers are led to believe more complex is better,look at cars.
actually the answer is simple..
it's just an advertising gimmic !!


----------



## farrell

mornin gentlemen! another fun day at the gym!.....NOT! im tired and hurt and ready to go back to bed!


----------



## roncoinc

WHOO HOOO !!!

finally got around to calling the guy i traded the steel to for all the beat up husky's and steel parts saws.
he says he found a lot of parts,side covers etc and has them in his truck now.
prob is he is two hour drive away 
this sat suppossed to meet him closer to get the parts.
parts i need like a 262 clutch cover that cant be found,and other stuff he didnt name.
this could save me a lot of time and money . 
I really didnt want to call..the way they beat on saws they may have killed that little steel already and been not happy with me..
anyway,now i will have some parts i can use..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> WHOO HOOO !!!
> 
> finally got around to calling the guy i traded the steel to for all the beat up husky's and steel parts saws.
> he says he found a lot of parts,side covers etc and has them in his truck now.
> prob is he is two hour drive away
> this sat suppossed to meet him closer to get the parts.
> parts i need like a 262 clutch cover that cant be found,and other stuff he didnt name.
> this could save me a lot of time and money .
> I really didnt want to call..the way they beat on saws they may have killed that little steel already and been not happy with me..
> anyway,now i will have some parts i can use..



I know how you feal Ron. 
I hate selling saws to local people that I know, they run GREAT when I send them out, but im afraid they beat them to #### then blame me for it not running right. 
Either way morning fella's. Not a very busy day today... Waiting to get loaded :bang:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> morning fellas,
> 
> I dont personally own a saw with flippy caps, but i have used them....Maybe its just because im young, but theyre not to tough to figure out....Granted they ARE over engineered, and shouldnt be so complicated mechanically, BUT theyre pretty idiot proof, and i like them



I agree with the over engineered. 
One time I was using my 290 and I was in a rush to Fuel up. Didn't tighten down the cap and fuel all over the side of my leg. 
:bang:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> WHOO HOOO !!!
> 
> finally got around to calling the guy i traded the steel to for all the beat up husky's and steel parts saws.
> he says he found a lot of parts,side covers etc and has them in his truck now.
> prob is he is two hour drive away
> this sat suppossed to meet him closer to get the parts.
> parts i need like a 262 clutch cover that cant be found,and other stuff he didnt name.
> this could save me a lot of time and money .
> I really didnt want to call..the way they beat on saws they may have killed that little steel already and been not happy with me..
> anyway,now i will have some parts i can use..



nice score ron!


----------



## tbone75

Ron I sure hope he has all the parts you were missing! That should save you a lot of trouble and some money!


----------



## AU_K2500

well im done here (work) for the day...gonna head home and wrench on some saws!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> We get to set the clocks up Sat. night  I like that so much better  Just wish they would leave it that way :msp_angry:



I'll have to agree with you. I hate setting it back and moving it forward. I prefer the setting forward than back. That means it will be lighter later in the day. I don't like getting home from work at 6 and it's dark.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> well im done here (work) for the day...gonna head home and wrench on some saws!



I wish I was. I'm still waiting for those creamsickles Ron was going to send :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> I wish I was. I'm still waiting for those creamsickles Ron was going to send :hmm3grin2orange:



Lol, im suprised he didnt hand deliver them just to get them out of his shop!


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol, im suprised he didnt hand deliver them just to get them out of his shop!



I think he should head west for a bit. Go down visit John then come see me.


----------



## tbone75

I made a few bucks today LOL Sold a little Craftsman and got paid for fixing that Stihl POS whacker.70 bucks plus that junk Homelite 340 that needs a coil.He had already said I could have the saw but now its legal. LOL The Craftsman was a freebie.All it needed was a new fuel line and air filter.I guess I had 3 bucks in it.Plus I got a new customer! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I think he should head west for a bit. Go down visit John then come see me.



He needs to make a big loop.Down to me then up to you then over to Jim's LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> He needs to make a big loop.Down to me then up to you then over to Jim's LOL



lets make that loop just a little bit bigger and throw Alabama in there too.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> lets make that loop just a little bit bigger and throw Alabama in there too.



That would work too! On his way back up he could stop and see Mastermind LOL Plus many others in between! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> That would work too! On his way back up he could stop and see Mastermind LOL Plus many others in between! LOL



I agree...I think Ron needs to go on a road trip!


----------



## Sagetown

Cantdog said:


> Stihl not an answer Sage.... Why?? Why make something so necessary and basic yet so fragil it can even be ruined by bare hands (not bear) and then put it on something that takes such brutal use as a power saw??? As I said, I fully understand the flippy cap and it intended use..just to what benefit?? "Why?" Did you see the pic I posted?? Is it better than what it replaced????? If you think so tell me why. As much as the believers want to think it is, this is not a Stihl bashing thread. Simply a discussion on a part of a device.....I'm not hearing answers... just the company line "They are on the BEST saw so they MUST be better" or the "If you can't opperate a flippy cap leave it alone".... John is the only one to defend the flippy cap with a thoughful, realistic answer...so far...is it a secret?? Is there more?? If there is... I should like to be enlightened, as too own a flippy cap endowed machine.



Hello Cantdog: I'm not sayin I'm pro or con on the Flippys. That was the choice of some nimble finger engineer sittin behind a desk. But they (flippy caps) do work. What is needed is for them to set down with an old hand Sawyer whose temper is shorter than his patience, and figure out a good method for tired hands from running a 70cc saw all week.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I agree...I think Ron needs to go on a road trip!



I wonder how many saws would fit in that Volvo wagon?  The dump truck would be best! Lots more saws to bring along!He could buy,sell and trade enough to pay for fuel LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I wonder how many saws would fit in that Volvo wagon?  The dump truck would be best! Lots more saws to bring along!He buy,sell and trade enough to pay for fuel LOL



shoot, he could load up that dump truck, and id pay for fuel to get down here...


----------



## tbone75

I wanted to work on the Nutterized 359.But I don't think I should go yanking on anything right now LOL The OL isn't home to yank on it for me so I guess its back to the 365 jug. :hmm3grin2orange: There you go guys AMMO for yas :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Hi HO,
Hi Ho,
it's of to the PO i go. . 

Man,what i gotta do to get rid of saws !!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> shoot, he could load up that dump truck, and id pay for fuel to get down here...



Careful what you say! If you can find the pics of that box he sent to me!! All these guys chipped in on the shipping to get it here  And I still haven't got to all of them yet? I think there were 7 saws in there plus bars! 3 Homie xls,2 Monkey Wards,one Poulan XXV and a Stihl 017 almost new! I am slow as all get out so the Stihl is the only one I have running so far.Want to find a different carb for the Homie Bandit so it oils automatic.The Monkey Wards are Remington Mitey Mights no spark in both?The Poulan needs a piston and the other xl2s may only need carb kits?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hi HO,
> Hi Ho,
> it's of to the PO i go. .
> 
> Man,what i gotta do to get rid of saws !!



We just told you how to do it!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Hi HO,
> Hi Ho,
> it's of to the PO i go. .
> 
> Man,what i gotta do to get rid of saws !!



Sorry Ron, Dont worry, ill make it worth the trouble. Youd have a lot less saws if i lived closer!


----------



## Cantdog

Sagetown said:


> Hello Cantdog: I'm not sayin I'm pro or con on the Flippys. That was the choice of some nimble finger engineer sittin behind a desk. But they (flippy caps) do work. What is needed is for them to set down with an old hand Sawyer whose temper is shorter than his patience, and figure out a good method for tired hands from running a 70cc saw all week.



I agree Sage they do work....but my point would remain the same...they already had a cap that tired, old hands and weak eyes could navigate easliy and couldn't broken either from frustration, fatigue or old eyes and was not a wimpy design...I stihl see no benefit or advancment over what was used before...in fact what was sold as an advancment is actually a step back.....they tried to make a "better mouse trap" that doesn't catch as many mice....and numbers of them had to be recalled....never seen a recall on a regular threaded gas cap....never seen broken ones that weren't hit by something hard and smashed....never seen one broken easily with bare hands..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Careful what you say! If you can find the pics of that box he sent to me!! All these guys chipped in on the shipping to get it here  And I still haven't got to all of them yet? I think there were 7 saws in there plus bars! 3 Homie xls,2 Monkey Wards,one Poulan XXV and a Stihl 017 almost new! I am slow as all get out so the Stihl is the only one I have running so far.Want to find a different carb for the Homie Bandit so it oils automatic.The Monkey Wards are Remington Mitey Mights no spark in both?The Poulan needs a piston and the other xl2s may only need carb kits?



Maybe we should do that again ??
I'm SURE i could come up with more projects 

John,try cleaning the points on those saws ?


----------



## chipherder

Cantdog said:


> I agree Sage they do work....but my point would remain the same...they already had a cap that tired, old hands and weak eyes could navigate easliy and couldn't broken either from frustration, fatigue or old eyes and was not a wimpy design...I stihl see no benefit or advancment over what was used before...in fact what was sold as an advancment is actually a step back.....they tried to make a "better mouse trap" that doesn't catch as many mice....and numbers of them had to be recalled....never seen a recall on a regular threaded gas cap....never seen broken ones that weren't hit by something hard and smashed....never seen one broken easily with bare hands..



Hi guys. Stopped in to do a little catching up, and while I'm hesitant to say anything on flippy caps I'll offer this. The screw on caps tend to take a "set" and sometimes need a scrench to remove them, and eventually get wallered out. Haven't had a flippy cap break (yet) so can't speak to that.


----------



## Sagetown

Cantdog said:


> I agree Sage they do work....but my point would remain the same...they already had a cap that tired, old hands and weak eyes could navigate easliy and couldn't broken either from frustration, fatigue or old eyes and was not a wimpy design...I stihl see no benefit or advancment over what was used before...in fact what was sold as an advancment is actually a step back.....they tried to make a "better mouse trap" that doesn't catch as many mice....and numbers of them had to be recalled....never seen a recall on a regular threaded gas cap....never seen broken ones that weren't hit by something hard and smashed....never seen one broken easily with bare hands..



I get your drift Cantdog. I never had a STIHL with the old caps.
I assume it's like every thing else. A young still wet behind the ears new engineer comes in and shoots for a Bonus right off. I worked 32 years for Whirlpools Refridgeration, and had to request rejection of supposedly efficient innovations that actually put the product in jeprody. The new boys got to keep their Bonus at the expense of the Company which is all they wanted anyway.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Maybe we should do that again ??
> I'm SURE i could come up with more projects
> 
> John,try cleaning the points on those saws ?



Yes I tryed cleaning them with sand paper.I can't find my old points file? I don't think I tryed hard enough LOL BTW I am good on projects for now  I have something like 70? I got to get off my slug arse!


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> Hi guys. Stopped in to do a little catching up, and while I'm hesitant to say anything on flippy caps I'll offer this. The screw on caps tend to take a "set" and sometimes need a scrench to remove them, and eventually get wallered out. Haven't had a flippy cap break (yet) so can't speak to that.



Hi Chip haven't seen you in here much?Come on back were always here LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Yes I tryed cleaning them with sand paper.I can't find my old points file? I don't think I tryed hard enough LOL BTW I am good on projects for now  I have something like 70? I got to get off my slug arse!



I know a place he could send a big box of projects!


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> I know a place he could send a big box of projects!



Careful what you wish for..................you may end up getting a box containing MiniMacs, EB's, and a suspender wearing shirtless midget...........LOL!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jon1212 said:


> careful what you wish for..................you may end up getting a box containing minimacs, eb's, and a suspender wearing shirtless midget...........lol!!!



suprise!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Hi HO,
> Hi Ho,
> I have BO .



Fixed  




tbone75 said:


> The OL isn't home to yank on it for me


----------



## tbone75

Pics for the midget


----------



## tbone75

Missed a couple?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Pics for the midget



OHHHHHH!!! Midget like!! 

No chain brake? Manual oiler.. I like this saw already! 

How old is it? Im thinking this deal sounds good.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Missed a couple?








You make midget happy!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> OHHHHHH!!! Midget like!!
> 
> No chain brake? Manual oiler.. I like this saw already!
> 
> How old is it? Im thinking this deal sounds good.



Have no idea how old it is? I put the P&C from a 4500 on it.Runs very nice!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Have no idea how old it is? I put the P&C from a 4500 on it.Runs very nice!



Let me get ahold of Duke, and ill have him send you the J-red.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You make midget happy!



You better ease off the fast food :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Let me get ahold of Duke, and ill have him send you the J-red.



Sounds like a plan to me! Send me your address again


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You better ease off the fast food :msp_scared:




Fast food? 
Is that when you hit a deer going 60mph?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a plan to me! Send me your address again


Jacob Kendall
818 Hayward st. 
Hannibal MO
63401

Send me yours


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Fast food?
> Is that when you hit a deer going 60mph?



Did that a few times.Last one was with the old Vette! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jacob Kendall
> 818 Hayward st.
> Hannibal MO
> 63401
> 
> Send me yours



I should get it out Mon. or Tues. May have a bar for it too?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I should get it out Mon. or Tues. May have a bar for it too?



Sounds great  
I found pictures!! Turns out its a 450.. I dont know where I got 490? Either way they are the same. :bang:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sounds great
> I found pictures!! Turns out its a 450.. I dont know where I got 490? Either way they are the same. :bang:



Hate to tell you but its not the same as the 490 :bang: OK what else you got to trade? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I almost forgot to show you all my new saw


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Hate to tell you but its not the same as the 490 :bang: OK what else you got to trade? LOL



Model Profile: 490 490

Model Profile: 450 450. 

I really need to slow down. I keep forgetting this #### :bang: 

How much money would get the Echo?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I almost forgot to show you all my new saw



I would trade for that one!Maybe even give a little to boot?


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> Careful what you wish for..................you may end up getting a box containing MiniMacs, EB's, and a suspender wearing shirtless midget...........LOL!!!



Yeah your right. i dont want that...Speaking of Mini Macs, i got mine running just took a piece of tygon and a couple tugs. So i was gonna send it to john, but since he has been so nice i wont, But Jacob just plastered his address on the open forum!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Yeah your right. i dont want that...Speaking of Mini Macs, i got mine running just took a piece of tygon and a couple tugs. So i was gonna send it to john, but since he has been so nice i wont, But Jacob just plastered his address on the open forum!!!!



Bring it on! I need something to throw at my brother when he's stupid!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Yeah your right. i dont want that...Speaking of Mini Macs, i got mine running just took a piece of tygon and a couple tugs. So i was gonna send it to john, but since he has been so nice i wont, But Jacob just plastered his address on the open forum!!!!



You can send it to me.I just send them right on to Mrs Jim


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I almost forgot to show you all my new saw



I got one too.






Hey John, lookie here....


























The only things I've found wrong so far is missing oil tank cap and tank is cracked near said oil tank cap.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> I got one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey John, lookie here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only things I've found wrong so far is missing oil tank cap and tank is cracked near said oil tank cap.





143??


----------



## diggers_dad

Also got this....











It is complete and compression is scary high!


----------



## tbone75

Looks like it could clean up ok? What model is it?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Also got this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is complete and compression is scary high!



That is COOL !!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> That is COOL !!!



+1 that is one bad poulan, with a bow bar no doubt.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

:sleepy::sleepy::sleepy::sleepy::sleepy:


----------



## tbone75

Had to fed the face. LOL Got to keep up my sluggish figgure


----------



## dancan

Since I can't let Robin have the last word on the great Flippy Cap debate I will close this debate and put it to bed once and for all by saying that I have never had a Flippy Cap failure in any of the six Flippy Cap saws with the hundreds of gallons of fuel that I have put through these saws .
Using this exquisite and beautifully designed cap has been an exercise in function and simplicity with effortless and tool-less removal and installation that even the lowest primate with limited cognitive ability should be able to master . 
The design of the Flippy Cap is so advanced that technology should be applied to medication containers for physically handicapped for the ease of use to those with a limited range of motion or arthritic sufferers .
Most of those that have an issue with the intellectually superior design of the Flippy Cap are usually living in the past and have a fear of change , technology and progress and would probably argue that hunting with a club and rock is better than a rifle . 
Having said all that , I do have to admit that Edit Edit Edit Edit and the Edit Edit is a little Edit and Edit for the Edit Edit design and should Edit [Edit because it is Edit Edit for the sake of Edit Edit and the Edit Edit Edit is most likely over Edit to combat Edit from the Edit .

In closing I believe that the Engineer's bumper sticker would read ,
"It's a German thing , you wouldn't understand "


----------



## AU_K2500

Speaking of feeding your face, Gotta go to the Grocery store with the OL....Oh Boy, i always come home with more crap than i need...


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Since I can't let Robin have the last word on the great Flippy Cap debate I will close this debate and put it to bed once and for all by saying that I have never had a Flippy Cap failure in any of the six Flippy Cap saws with the hundreds of gallons of fuel that I have put through these saws .
> Using this exquisite and beautifully designed cap has been an exercise in function and simplicity with effortless and tool-less removal and installation that even the lowest primate with limited cognitive ability should be able to master .
> The design of the Flippy Cap is so advanced that technology should be applied to medication containers for physically handicapped for the ease of use to those with a limited range of motion or arthritic sufferers .
> Most of those that have an issue with the intellectually superior design of the Flippy Cap are usually living in the past and have a fear of change , technology and progress and would probably argue that hunting with a club and rock is better than a rifle .
> Having said all that , I do have to admit that Censored Censored Censored Censored and the Censored Censored is a little Censored and Censored for the Censored Censored design and should Censored Censored because it is Censored Censored for the sake of Censored Censored and the Censored Censored Censored is most likely over Censored to combat Censored from the Censored .
> 
> In closing I believe that the Engineer's bumper sticker would read ,
> "It's a German thing , you wouldn't understand "



:msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Speaking of feeding your face, Gotta go to the Grocery store with the OL....Oh Boy, i always come home with more crap than i need...



That is why the OL won't let me go!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

Before i run myself thru the rain locker and get in position to sit in front of this puter for awhile and catch up on the pages i havent read yet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,........
i have come up with a way to get around the censorship that you may see in some of my posts now...
used to replace four letter words discribing disgust,nasty stuff,,stuff you would find outside in puddles on sunday morning outside the local bar..things you wish peple you dont like would do with thier thumbs..even good enuf to discribe the feeling you get after paying full retail for a steel..

this catch phrase is easy to use and fits many circumstances ..
use it in place of #############..
examples.
last night i drank to much molsons and got all "flippycap" ed up.
woke up this morning and felt like "flippycap" ..
so bad i went to the one hole'er and "flippy capped" my guts out !
after that it felt so good just to take a good "flippycap" ..
I dont care WHAT he says about that saw,i aint gonna let him "flippycap" me !!
and dont forget ,, "flippycap" HEAD !!!!! 
and KISS my "flippycap" 

Time for meds and wash some stihl stink off me,,i actually looked at one today..kinda like an old womans purfume,,you walk by and can smell it for hours on your clothes.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Before i run myself thru the rain locker and get in position to sit in front of this puter for awhile and catch up on the pages i havent read yet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,........
> i have come up with a way to get around the censorship that you may see in some of my posts now...
> used to replace four letter words discribing disgust,nasty stuff,,stuff you would find outside in puddles on sunday morning outside the local bar..things you wish peple you dont like would do with thier thumbs..even good enuf to discribe the feeling you get after paying full retail for a steel..
> 
> this catch phrase is easy to use and fits many circumstances ..
> use it in place of #############..
> examples.
> last night i drank to much molsons and got all "flippycap" ed up.
> woke up this morning and felt like "flippycap" ..
> so bad i went to the one hole'er and "flippy capped" my guts out !
> after that it felt so good just to take a good "flippycap" ..
> I dont care WHAT he says about that saw,i aint gonna let him "flippycap" me !!
> and dont forget ,, "flippycap" HEAD !!!!!
> and KISS my "flippycap"
> 
> Time for meds and wash some stihl stink off me,,i actually looked at one today..kinda like an old womans purfume,,you walk by and can smell it for hours on your clothes.



Go wash your flippycap


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yes I tryed cleaning them with sand paper.I can't find my old points file? I don't think I tryed hard enough LOL BTW I am good on projects for now  I have something like 70? I got to get off my slug arse!



I wasnt talking about YOU,,you self centered "flippy cap " !! 
somebody ELSE that needs projects !


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I know a place he could send a big box of projects!



The last box i did was over $100 to send !!
several members contributed to the postage and we all had a lot of fun for a couple weeks !!
a few people didnt mind dropping $10 into paypal just to have some fun and get in on the action.
cheap entertaiment.
i drew the proccess out long and .. s l o w ...
we all had a goodtime.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Fixed



Anybody want to contribute to a box of 12 mini macs to jakob ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I wasnt talking about YOU,,you self centered "flippy cap " !!
> somebody ELSE that needs projects !



Good!  You old flippycap head


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Anybody want to contribute to a box of 12 mini macs to jakob ??



You bet!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The last box i did was over $100 to send !!
> several members contributed to the postage and we all had a lot of fun for a couple weeks !!
> a few people didnt mind dropping $10 into paypal just to have some fun and get in on the action.
> cheap entertaiment.
> i drew the proccess out long and .. s l o w ...
> we all had a goodtime.



You kept me scratching my head for a month! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Fast food?
> Is that when you hit a deer going 60mph?



nope,thats called hi speed beef


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> nope,thats called hi speed beef



Hamburger?


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I almost forgot to show you all my new saw



You "flippycap" big time !!
gonna run over the next set of suspenders i see !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You "flippycap" big time !!
> gonna run over the next set of suspenders i see !!



I am trying to talk him out of it?:msp_unsure:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Since I can't let Robin have the last word on the great Flippy Cap debate I will close this debate and put it to bed once and for all by saying that I have never had a Flippy Cap failure in any of the six Flippy Cap saws with the hundreds of gallons of fuel that I have put through these saws .
> Using this exquisite and beautifully designed cap has been an exercise in function and simplicity with effortless and tool-less removal and installation that even the lowest primate with limited cognitive ability should be able to master .
> The design of the Flippy Cap is so advanced that technology should be applied to medication containers for physically handicapped for the ease of use to those with a limited range of motion or arthritic sufferers .
> Most of those that have an issue with the intellectually superior design of the Flippy Cap are usually living in the past and have a fear of change , technology and progress and would probably argue that hunting with a club and rock is better than a rifle .
> Having said all that , I do have to admit that Censored Censored Censored Censored and the Censored Censored is a little Censored and Censored for the Censored Censored design and should Censored Censored because it is Censored Censored for the sake of Censored Censored and the Censored Censored Censored is most likely over Censored to combat Censored from the Censored .
> 
> In closing I believe that the Engineer's bumper sticker would read ,
> "It's a German thing , you wouldn't understand "



Dan,,i think you got it covered with , 
" even the lowest primate with limited cognitive ability " 
custom made for primates !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dan,,i think you got it covered with ,
> " even the lowest primate with limited cognitive ability "
> custom made for primates !! LOL !!



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ron did that stinky carb ever show up?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Anybody want to contribute to a box of 12 mini macs to jakob ??



heck count me in. lol


----------



## AU_K2500

i got flippycapped in the wallet today by Kroger


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron did that stinky carb ever show up?



Yes it did...
and if you had anykind of "flippycap" memory you would remember that i thanked you profuselly ..
if thats how it's spelled


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yes it did...
> and if you had anykind of "flippycap" memory you would remember that i thanked you profuselly ..
> if thats how it's spelled



Yep I got a flippycap for a brain :hmm3grin2orange: Did it work? BTW Please don't ask me how to spell something! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron did you get that pic of the stones?


----------



## tbone75

Where is Marc and the midget? How can I talk them out of them saws if they aint here!:msp_mad:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hate to tell you but its not the same as the 490 :bang: OK what else you got to trade? LOL




No Jacob they are not the same....a 450 and 490 that is. the 450 is one of the poorest husqvjred designed stuff..... the 490 is a partner designed saw of much greater abilities........and worth....


----------



## diggers_dad

OK John, I'm back for a bit. The good news: The Dolmar is a 143, 95cc's of serious woodcutting. The bad: scored p/c. It felt like compression but it was a dry cylinder with exhaust side scoring. The piston is toast, the cylinder???? It has a nice blue spark and appears to all be there except for the oil cap and chain brake. The case is cracked near the hole for the oil cap, but it must be small because I couldn't see it from the inside. All of the linkage is intact and works properly. The air filter is there and the throat of the carb (which is HUGE) is clean and free of dust and debri. Looks like parts duty unless someone wants to do some trading or just has a lot of love for Dolmars. 

The Poulan F3 100: All good news. It appears to be complete and all factory, no alterations that I can see. The compression is 150 on my gauge; I didn't think about that very small starter on that monster saw. It makes it feel like much more compression because it's so small. Nice blue spark, bow bar is oiled and functions. I see no reason why it wouldn't start and run as is. 5.01 cubic inches of saw, weighing in at 24 pounds, made in '60 and '61.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> OK John, I'm back for a bit. The good news: The Dolmar is a 143, 95cc's of serious woodcutting. The bad: scored p/c. It felt like compression but it was a dry cylinder with exhaust side scoring. The piston is toast, the cylinder???? It has a nice blue spark and appears to all be there except for the oil cap and chain brake. The case is cracked near the hole for the oil cap, but it must be small because I couldn't see it from the inside. All of the linkage is intact and works properly. The air filter is there and the throat of the carb (which is HUGE) is clean and free of dust and debri. Looks like parts duty unless someone wants to do some trading or just has a lot of love for Dolmars.
> 
> The Poulan F3 100: All good news. It appears to be complete and all factory, no alterations that I can see. The compression is 150 on my gauge; I didn't think about that very small starter on that monster saw. It makes it feel like much more compression because it's so small. Nice blue spark, bow bar is oiled and functions. I see no reason why it wouldn't start and run as is. 5.01 cubic inches of saw, weighing in at 24 pounds, made in '60 and '61.



They are both very heavy saws! LOL I am very interested in both!What do I have you like? :hmm3grin2orange: Green stuff is always good too!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Since I can't let Robin have the last word on the great Flippy Cap debate I will close this debate and put it to bed once and for all by saying that I have never had a Flippy Cap failure in any of the six Flippy Cap saws with the hundreds of gallons of fuel that I have put through these saws .
> Using this exquisite and beautifully designed cap has been an exercise in function and simplicity with effortless and tool-less removal and installation that even the lowest primate with limited cognitive ability should be able to master .
> The design of the Flippy Cap is so advanced that technology should be applied to medication containers for physically handicapped for the ease of use to those with a limited range of motion or arthritic sufferers .
> Most of those that have an issue with the intellectually superior design of the Flippy Cap are usually living in the past and have a fear of change , technology and progress and would probably argue that hunting with a club and rock is better than a rifle .
> Having said all that , I do have to admit that Censored Censored Censored Censored and the Censored Censored is a little Censored and Censored for the Censored Censored design and should Censored Censored because it is Censored Censored for the sake of Censored Censored and the Censored Censored Censored is most likely over Censored to combat Censored from the Censored .
> 
> In closing I believe that the Engineer's bumper sticker would read ,
> "It's a German thing , you wouldn't understand "





Excellent...you do of course know that that speech was recorded in 1938 by another German guy with a tiny stash...rite???




They didn't win either............LOL!!!!.......member????


----------



## tbone75

If I had them they would just sit on the shelf LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron did you get that pic of the stones?



I got my STONES in today.
ordered 8 pieces and $3.25 shipping.
some of the round stones are going to need shaping whith the stone shaper.
they have a flat spot in the middle,.
i couldnt believe the fast shiping !!
thats the place to go for porting tools.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got my STONES in today.
> ordered 8 pieces and $3.25 shipping.
> some of the round stones are going to need shaping whith the stone shaper.
> they have a flat spot in the middle,.
> i couldnt believe the fast shiping !!
> thats the place to go for porting tools.



I got my stuff very fast from there too! Prices don't seem to bad?


----------



## tbone75

Ron I sent you a pic of this bag of stones I got.Check it out and let me know?


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure are quiet tonight? I may have to go slobber on fleabay :msp_ohmy:


----------



## AU_K2500

Sorry john...being taking care of some business.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Anybody want to contribute to a box of 12 mini macs to jakob ??



You stupid Flippycappin son of a flippycap! 
I cant believe you would want to send me a flippycapin mini-mac
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I sent you a pic of this bag of stones I got.Check it out and let me know?



John !!! i'm not interested in your bag of stones !
i already seen em !!
and i aint gonna say how small a bag and how small the stones are !!
JJeeezzeeeee !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Sorry john...being taking care of some business.



[video=youtube;94sPQoWO5nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94sPQoWO5nk[/video]


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John !!! i'm not interested in your bag of stones !
> i already seen em !!
> and i aint gonna say how small a bag and how small the stones are !!
> JJeeezzeeeee !!



You dag nab flippycap! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ron I may just send you pic of my stones :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Ron I may just send you pic of my stones :msp_rolleyes:



What kind of stones???? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> What kind of stones???? :msp_ohmy:



:monkey:


----------



## tbone75

Jacob don't get it :hmm3grin2orange: Guess I should have said NADS :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Jacob don't get it :hmm3grin2orange: Guess I should have said NADS :hmm3grin2orange:



...Damn Hippies!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> ...Damn Hippies!



Don't you mean Flippies? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Don't you mean Flippies? :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh yea... Thats what I meant. 

Sorry guys, im on facebook having a good time with some of the guys on AS here


----------



## farrell

evening gentlemen!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Adam. 
How does it go?


----------



## farrell

lovely as always! just got home from work. tryin to get my buddy to come over and run his ported shinny 757 against my ported 372:hmm3grin2orange: and you?


----------



## farrell

still no sign of my 353:frown::msp_unsure::msp_mad:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> lovely as always! just got home from work. tryin to get my buddy to come over and run his ported shinny 757 against my ported 372:hmm3grin2orange: and you?



Talking to a fella about porting saws. 
And race chains


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Talking to a fella about porting saws.
> And race chains



fun! gonna try and video the 372!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> fun! gonna try and video the 372!



opcorn: 

When I get home I gotta find some wood to make vids of my new saws


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> opcorn:
> 
> When I get home I gotta find some wood to make vids of my new saws



sounds good


----------



## dancan

The Aliens at it again or just plain old ZZZSlackerz ?


----------



## sachsmo

SlackerZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## sachsmo

Damnitall Dancan,

you beat me.


----------



## RandyMac

Slackers indeed.


----------



## Sagetown

I see I'm not the only one up at this hour.


----------



## sachsmo

You watchin' the herd Randy?


----------



## dancan

Hey Randy , Jerry should be on your coast by now .


----------



## Sagetown

sachsmo said:


> You watchin' the herd Randy?



I was wondering about that too, since he said he was put on dayshift.


----------



## RandyMac

Still on the night watch.
I signed the papers today, made a few person comments, was shooting for another week off, they weren't going for it though. It was worth a try.


----------



## sachsmo

Feel your pain man,

Been trudging the midnight shift for the last 13 years.


I wouldn't have it any other way! Too many Chiefs and not near enough Injuns during the day.


----------



## Sagetown

sachsmo said:


> Feel your pain man,
> Been trudging the midnight shift for the last 13 years.
> I wouldn't have it any other way! Too many Chiefs and not near enough Injuns during the day.



Same outlook my SIL has about his place of work.


----------



## RandyMac

I am really surprised that I got a week off with our staffing levels so low. We are supposed to have 30 total, 22 in uniform and 8 civilian techs, down to 11 in uniform and 5 techs.


----------



## sachsmo

Sounds like a good time to hold up a Bank out your way.


----------



## sachsmo

Sagetown said:


> Same outlook my SIL has about his place of work.



Yessir,

I've spent more of my working life on the Day shift, but seem to get much more accomplished when I'm not pulled 3 or 4 directions at once.


----------



## RandyMac

They caught the last tree bank robbers within minutes.
There are plenty of road cops, they are at 85%. This is budget politics, they are holding back hiring for the jail, when the crunch hits in June, maybe half the deputies will get cut and some will take jobs in the jail. They really don't have a choice, the unemployment rate here is 23%. I'm safe so far, no-one has more seniority, they can't replace civilians with displaced deputies, although a deputy can fill an open position. My little thing Thursday night won't be listed as disciplinary, when the reprimand got to the top of the heap, it got tossed, but they will call it stress leave, which may cause problems down the road, if I make it a habit. A big bottle of xanax goes a long way toward not taking a mop handle to the computers.


----------



## sachsmo

RandyMac said:


> They caught the last tree bank robbers within minutes.
> There are plenty of road cops, they are at 85%. This is budget politics, they are holding back hiring for the jail, when the crunch hits in June, maybe half the deputies will get cut and some will take jobs in the jail. They really don't have a choice, the unemployment rate here is 23%. I'm safe so far, no-one has more seniority, they can't replace civilians with displaced deputies, although a deputy can fill an open position. My little thing Thursday night won't be listed as disciplinary, when the reprimand got to the top of the heap, it got tossed, but they will call it stress leave, which may cause problems down the road, if I make it a habit. A big bottle of xanax goes a long way toward not taking a mop handle to the computers.



Hopefully we get a big Solar Flare, knock out the 'puters, then we can get back to the stuff that matters eh?


----------



## RandyMac

sachsmo said:


> Hopefully we get a big Solar Flare, knock out the 'puters, then we can get back to the stuff that matters eh?



What am I suppose to knock the crap out of then?


----------



## sachsmo

Your reports?


If all else fails, you can re-live the glory days of knockin' the crap out of dirty hippies.


----------



## Sagetown

sachsmo said:


> Hopefully we get a big Solar Flare, knock out the 'puters, then we can get back to the stuff that matters eh?



Speaking of solar flares, I noticed my cell phone connections weren't up to par yesterday. I put the blame on that solar energy we're getting now.


----------



## RandyMac

sachsmo said:


> Your reports?
> 
> 
> If all else fails, you can re-live the glory days of knockin' the crap out of dirty hippies.



They are in very short supply, maybe 2dogs can spare some.


----------



## sachsmo

I recently watched the Tom Brokaw documentry 1968.

Couldn't help but think of Randy when they showed some Loggers clobbering them hippies during a demonstration,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oh the good old days eh?


----------



## farrell

mornin guys!


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Since I can't let Robin have the last word on the great Flippy Cap debate I will close this debate and put it to bed once and for all by saying that I have never had a Flippy Cap failure in any of the six Flippy Cap saws with the hundreds of gallons of fuel that I have put through these saws .
> Using this exquisite and beautifully designed cap has been an exercise in function and simplicity with effortless and tool-less removal and installation that even the lowest primate with limited cognitive ability should be able to master .
> The design of the Flippy Cap is so advanced that technology should be applied to medication containers for physically handicapped for the ease of use to those with a limited range of motion or arthritic sufferers .
> Most of those that have an issue with the intellectually superior design of the Flippy Cap are usually living in the past and have a fear of change , technology and progress and would probably argue that hunting with a club and rock is better than a rifle .
> Having said all that , I do have to admit that Edit Edit Edit Edit and the Edit Edit is a little Edit and Edit for the Edit Edit design and should Edit Edit because it is Edit Edit for the sake of Edit Edit and the Edit Edit Edit is most likely over Edit to combat Edit from the Edit .
> 
> In closing I believe that the Engineer's bumper sticker would read ,
> "It's a German thing , you wouldn't understand "





tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused:



Since my post may not have been clear for my nutty buddy I re-edited it , I wasn't cursing or dissing the Flippy Cap , I was just pointing out how elegant and superior it was and that it has caused me no more grief than screw caps (and agreeing with Robin in principle ):hmm3grin2orange:


I believe there are many studies proving that the WW2 tank war was lost because the superior German tanks were over engineered vs the crude , simple and robust Russian tanks .


----------



## sachsmo

dancan said:


> Since my post may not have been clear for my nutty buddy I re-edited it , I wasn't cursing or dissing the Flippy Cap , I was just pointing out how elegant and superior it was and that it has caused me no more grief than screw caps (and agreeing with Robin in principle ):hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> I believe there are many studies proving that the WW2 tank war was lost because the superior German tanks were over engineered vs the crude , simple and robust Russian tanks .[/QUOTE]
> 
> Quantity over Quality.


----------



## dancan

sachsmo said:


> I believe there are many studies proving that the WW2 tank war was lost because the superior German tanks were over engineered vs the crude , simple and robust Russian tanks .[/QUOTE]
> 
> Quantity over Quality.



A friend of mine worked at a Ford dealership as a mechanic from the 80's to the 90's .
He was certain the slogan was "Quantity is job 1" not "Quality is job 1"


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Since my post may not have been clear for my nutty buddy I re-edited it , I wasn't cursing or dissing the Flippy Cap , I was just pointing out how elegant and superior it was and that it has caused me no more grief than screw caps (and agreeing with Robin in principle ):hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> I believe there are many studies proving that the WW2 tank war was lost because the superior German tanks were over engineered vs the crude , simple and robust Russian tanks .



Yes exactly why I said earlier when I likened the flippin flippy cap to the Lugar.....beautiful gun....fits the hand well...an excellent example of German design and engineering as compared to the Browning designed 1911 Colt...however the drawback was it would not operate without the exact amunition, loaded with the exact number of grains of powder and perfectly clean.....if any of those components were not met......no bang....or perhaps 1 bang...then jambed........the much more crude 1911 could be thrown in the mud, shoot wet ammo and stihl perform flawlessly.....I have 2 Lugars one reg army issue and a stunning 1938 deeply engraved presentation model with nickel safey and trigger...beautiful weapons.....I have no 1911s nor have I ever desired one enough to buy...I do have it's little brother, a Browning 9MM HiPower which I am very fond of. But if I needed a sidearm for my safety the Lugars would both stay in the safe...LOL!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> If I had them they would just sit on the shelf LOL



That's a lie and you know it. You want to run that Poulan bow saw just like I do so you can say you ran it and cut with it! 

The Dolmar I don't know about, but if it ran I would cut with it just to know what 95cc's feels like!!


----------



## sefh3

Jeezzee Ron,
I don't get on here one night and you go off posting those creamsickles. I thought those where coming to me or Jerry??


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> That's a lie and you know it. You want to run that Poulan bow saw just like I do so you can say you ran it and cut with it!
> 
> The Dolmar I don't know about, but if it ran I would cut with it just to know what 95cc's feels like!!



I didn't say I wouldn't run them once. LOL


----------



## PB

sachsmo said:


> Quantity over Quality.



Yes, but there is also the effect of sloped armor on the soviet tanks. The german shells simply couldn't penetrate the armor. At that point in the war there was also the development of shaped charges to destroy the heavily armored tanks. 

German tanks were too heavy, complicated and expensive to mass produce relative to the Sherman and T-34.


----------



## roncoinc

Just got back from picking up the crank seals for the old 181 

called the guys i got all the saws from missing parts they said they have now.
was supposed to meet up today to get them.
no answer,left message.
guess it's replace seals today


----------



## farrell

yeah!!!!!!!!!! the 353 finally got scanned again!!!!!! should be here monday!!!!!


----------



## 8433jeff

farrell said:


> yeah!!!!!!!!!! the 353 finally got scanned again!!!!!! should be here monday!!!!!



Postman either broke it or is done cutting his firewood.


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 490 is supposed to be a Partner 5000+ with closed ports and the 590 is supposed to be a 500 with open ports unless they are not. There seems to be some mystery saws among these that could have either cylinder and corresponding piston on it.



As far as I know, the difference is that the 590 has a 1mm larger bore and 50.9cc vs. 48.7, and both have closed ports. The 590 also has the connection between the front and rear handle, that is not standard on the 490.:msp_smile:

I wouldn't trust all these saws to still be that way though, as a lot could have happened through their lives......


----------



## RiverRat2

farrell said:


> yeah!!!!!!!!!! the 353 finally got scanned again!!!!!! should be here monday!!!!!



I had to tune a 353 yesterday @ the shop,,, what is the Max WOT out of the wood??? 13K???


----------



## roncoinc

I GIVE UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

put the crank seals in the 181 today,that went without a hitch,easy.
got it started,wouldnt idle down low enough..
i lost the throttle linkage and bent a coathanger but it wouldnt open the carb all the way or shut all the way ..
then it stalled,choke and restart to adjust carb and stall.
ok,carb kit and correct linkage and all should be good.
brot it in and pulled plug to look at it and make sure spark was good,all ok.
while i had the plug out checked comp again , 180+ lbs !!
thot about rebuilding the carb again and checking fuel system when my wrists started hurting again..
then had to think seriouse about doing the work and having to hurt myself more pulling on that beast..
with no decomp i decided that so far the saw has been smarter than me so it is going up for sale in the trading post !!


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> As far as I know, the difference is that the 590 has a 1mm larger bore and 50.9cc vs. 48.7, and both have closed ports. The 590 also has the connection between the front and rear handle, that is not standard on the 490.:msp_smile:
> 
> I wouldn't trust all these saws to still be that way though, as a lot could have happened through their lives......



Thanks Niko!! How are you doing?Feeling any better?


----------



## Cantdog

Bummer... Ron....it'll probably look better in the morning.....I've made those linkages out of 12/2 copper wire just to get by...a lot easier to bend/adjust and get the way you want than coat hanger. Probably new fuel line, some time in the UC and a new kit and she'll probably take right off for you. I find sometimes it's best just to walk away for a spell...you'll both be in a better mood tomorrow.


----------



## AU_K2500

Well, came back over to Columbus to my parents today and dropped off my Fathers TimberBear and Homelite leaf blower....both running a lot better than they were a week ago. He couldnt belive it, thought i had spent a lot of money, asked me how i had spent, and couldnt believe it when i said "nothing". They both just needed cleaning, tuning and a new pull cord and fuel lines on the blower.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Bummer... Ron....it'll probably look better in the morning.....I've made those linkages out of 12/2 copper wire just to get by...a lot easier to bend/adjust and get the way you want than coat hanger. Probably new fuel line, some time in the UC and a new kit and she'll probably take right off for you. I find sometimes it's best just to walk away for a spell...you'll both be in a better mood tomorrow.



Did that for a YEAR !!
carpal tunnel and shoulders so bad that is not a saw for ME to yank on.
going away,got other big saws WITH decomp !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Did that for a YEAR !!
> carpal tunnel and shoulders so bad that is not a saw for ME to yank on.
> going away,got other big saws WITH decomp !!



Ron, one day IM going on a road trip, and im gonna come take all these saws you dont want off your hands! Then swing through Ohio and drop a bunch of mini macs on you know who!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Did that for a YEAR !!
> carpal tunnel and shoulders so bad that is not a saw for ME to yank on.
> going away,got other big saws WITH decomp !!



I did good today! I got the 357 XP parts saw today! Took the OL out to eat and she bought me a gun!  A Ruger P345 ! 8 shot 45acp poly frame.Never had one with the poly frame before?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Ron, one day IM going on a road trip, and im gonna come take all these saws you dont want off your hands! Then swing through Ohio and drop a bunch of mini macs on you know who!



Just drop them off in NY LOL That is where they all go when I get them LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Just drop them off in NY LOL That is where they all go when I get them LOL



good point, thats even on the way home from N.H.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I did good today! I got the 357 XP parts saw today! Took the OL out to eat and she bought me a gun!  A Ruger P345 ! 8 shot 45acp poly frame.Never had one with the poly frame before?




Gee...I guess she liked the meal!!!!!! Sounds like a nice shootin iron....er poly...shootin poly....just doesn't sound the same!! You shot it yet?????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Gee...I guess she liked the meal!!!!!! Sounds like a nice shootin iron....er poly...shootin poly....just doesn't sound the same!! You shot it yet?????



Just did! LOL I like it!! Good thing I put ear plugs in first! LOUD! LOL


----------



## tbone75

We stopped in a pawn shop on our way to eat. I started talking about the gun.Told her I had all kinds of 45acp stuff loaded up already from others I had.So I got her to look it over :msp_rolleyes: She says its not real heavy I could shoot that LOL I say of coarse you could LOL She says OK lets get it LOL I let her shoot it :msp_rolleyes: Its all mine now :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!! Good woman there!!! Congrats on the .45 glad you like it...never had any .45s... shot a bunch of diferent ones but never owned one. Most powerful hand gun I got is a .357 Dan Wesson with an 8" barrel....got four 9MMs, a 32 PP and couple .22 autos and NBF .44 cal Colt cap and ball Model U.S.M.R.replica in a presentation case, powder horn, bullet mold, cleaning kit all made by the Samual Colt Firearms Co. I just went and looked at it because I couldn't remember what model it was and got a chuckle......my late EXFIL won this as the door prise at a republican presdiential fund raiser dinner in NYC yrs ago..and there is a Kodak instant photo in the case of Howard Cossell presenting the gun to Robert...but Robert was holding the gun to Howards head!!! I think they may have been in the cocktails by the time of the drawing!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!! Good woman there!!! Congrats on the .45 glad you like it...never had any .45s... shot a bunch of diferent ones but never owned one. Most powerful hand gun I got is a .357 Dan Wesson with an 8" barrel....got four 9MMs, a 32 PP and couple .22 autos and NBF .44 cal Colt cap and ball Model U.S.M.R.replica in a presentation case, powder horn, bullet mold, cleaning kit all made by the Samual Colt Firearms Co. I just went and looked at it because I couldn't remember what model it was and got a chuckle......my late EXFIL won this as the door prise at a republican presdiential fund raiser dinner in NYC yrs ago..and there is a Kodak instant photo in the case of Howard Cossell presenting the gun to Robert...but Robert was holding the gun to Howards head!!! I think they may have been in the cocktails by the time of the drawing!!



Now that is a neat story on that gun! I remember Cossell the mouth! LOL I have had several different guns over the years.But the one I still would like is a Luger! LOL Never had one in my hand before.I will say the best feeling hand gun I ever had was the Browning High Power! But the 9mm just never impressed me?The 10mm is a little to wild! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Now that is a neat story on that gun! I remember Cossell the mouth! LOL I have had several different guns over the years.But the one I still would like is a Luger! LOL Never had one in my hand before.I will say the best feeling hand gun I ever had was the Browning High Power! But the 9mm just never impressed me?The 10mm is a little to wild! LOL



Lugers are nice guns..have 2 with original holsters One is just a standard army issue but the other is a beautiful 1937 heavily engraved presentation piece with nickel highlites like trigger, safety, etc. a stunningly beautiful example. The othe 9MM I have is another Nazi service sidearm..it's a P 08 Walther the original "Planet of the Apes" gun!! Not quite as ledgendary as the Luger but much more dependable..Robert (Late EXFIL) brought these back from "The Big One"

Of course the HiPower is newer and a matte finish with Pacmyers it fits my hand, arm perfectly and shoots good too...had to do some polishing inside to get it to work/act right and to drop the clip onehanded...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Lugers are nice guns..have 2 with original holsters One is just a standard army issue but the other is a beautiful 1937 heavily engraved presentation piece with nickel highlites like trigger, safety, etc. a stunningly beautiful example. The othe 9MM I have is another Nazi service sidearm..it's a P 08 Walther the original "Planet of the Apes" gun!! Not quite as ledgendary as the Luger but much more dependable..Robert (Late EXFIL) brought these back from "The Big One"
> 
> Of course the HiPower is newer and a matte finish with Pacmyers it fits my hand, arm perfectly and shoots good too...had to do some polishing inside to get it to work/act right and to drop the clip onehanded...



I have shot and sold a few of the P08s back when I had the FFL. 10 years or so ago.That one Luger you have is priceless! The other is still worth a pile!! My Uncle was over in the Battle of the Bulge. He sent back several crates of guns but only 2 crates got back? LOL He was in charge of cleaning up after the battles.Only problem was he always said he had no use for a hand gun dang it!All I have from him is a German dress dagger. That Dan Wesson is a very nice gun!Getting hard to come by any more! I did buy myself a S&W 44mag with the ported barrel before I let go of the FFL. The ported barrel makes all the difference in the world shooting it!The OLs gun is a S&W 2" 357. LOL Loudest gun I ever shot!


----------



## AU_K2500

im hoping to gert into hand guns more. ive got pletny of long guns. the only teo hand gunss i have were handed down to my by my late grandmother, she carried the charter arms .32 and kept the ruger .22 6 shot in the car under the seat she might have been 5' 3" but you didnt want the mess with her!


----------



## sefh3

Just came in from the shop. Ron you would have love working on my saws today. 

Finished an Stihl 026. Needed new seals carb kit, fuel line, and lots of love.

The second was yet another Stihl 024. This one needs new bearings and seals. I used my stock up so this one will have to wait for parts.
I have never had one with bad bearings, I should say missing ball bearings before. I thought it was seized. Piston looks great. It was missing a few balls out of the clutch side bearing.


----------



## jimdad07

Not many things as fun as saws, but guns sure are. I've had the .270 out quite a bit here lately plinking coyotes with it. Been a couple taken out here lately, they are running pretty hard right now. Also been cutting all day, running the Dollies and some of the Stihls. Boomer came over today with a newly acquired Sachs Dolmar 114 to try out in the log pile. That is a great saw and it is in great shape. Looks like it was a yard saw, hardly a scratch on it.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> I GIVE UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> put the crank seals in the 181 today,that went without a hitch,easy.
> got it started,wouldnt idle down low enough..
> i lost the throttle linkage and bent a coathanger but it wouldnt open the carb all the way or shut all the way ..
> then it stalled,choke and restart to adjust carb and stall.
> ok,carb kit and correct linkage and all should be good.
> brot it in and pulled plug to look at it and make sure spark was good,all ok.
> while i had the plug out checked comp again , 180+ lbs !!
> thot about rebuilding the carb again and checking fuel system when my wrists started hurting again..
> then had to think seriouse about doing the work and having to hurt myself more pulling on that beast..
> with no decomp i decided that so far the saw has been smarter than me so it is going up for sale in the trading post !!



That's a stout one to pull without a decompression on it. It would hurt my arms and I don't have issues with mine.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Not many things as fun as saws, but guns sure are. I've had the .270 out quite a bit here lately plinking coyotes with it. Been a couple taken out here lately, they are running pretty hard right now. Also been cutting all day, running the Dollies and some of the Stihls. Boomer came over today with a newly acquired Sachs Dolmar 114 to try out in the log pile. That is a great saw and it is in great shape. Looks like it was a yard saw, hardly a scratch on it.



Those yard sale finds are the best. People buy them, let them sit for a few years then get angry and sell them because they don't start.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> That's a stout one to pull without a decompression on it. It would hurt my arms and I don't have issues with mine.



you and ron can just send me all your high comp saws with no decomp! im young, i can handle!


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Those yard sale finds are the best. People buy them, let them sit for a few years then get angry and sell them because they don't start.



He actually found it at a Stihl dealer downstate on one of his delivery runs, they had it there as a trade in. He traded a few Stihl parts saws for it. Nobody would buy it because the dealer saud that people just don't know what they are. I guess they used to carry the Sachs-Dolmars but the name never caught on like the Stihls did in the area. He did say that he likes the Dollies both old and new better than the Stihls, you don't often hear that from Stihl dealer.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> He actually found it at a Stihl dealer downstate on one of his delivery runs, they had it there as a trade in. He traded a few Stihl parts saws for it. Nobody would buy it because the dealer saud that people just don't know what they are. I guess they used to carry the Sachs-Dolmars but the name never caught on like the Stihls did in the area. He did say that he likes the Dollies both old and new better than the Stihls, you don't often hear that from Stihl dealer.



Smart dealer :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I just got me another Dollie! A black and silver 112 on fleabay! Not sure what all it needs? I am still after that one of Jacobs too! This one isn't as nice as his.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I just got me another Dollie! A black and silver 112 on fleabay! Not sure what all it needs? I am still after that one of Jacobs too! This one isn't as nice as his.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Just made a deal on a brand new carlton and stihl B&C one 32 the other 36 I think.


----------



## farrell

evening guys! how is everyone? i cleaned the house this mornin. sharpened my saw with the new dremel attachment, worked nice! then my uncle calls to see if i want to change the brakes on my car, i said yeah be right over. then as i am walkin out my door he calls back...says "bring your saw." so we get my brakes changed....now off to cut firewood. he just wanted to play with the ported 372! he was quite impressed with it (he has a stock 372)! he says "thats a hell of a runner, and sharp, and went a lil to far with the rakers, grabby, but awesome!" he jealous now (wont admit it)!


----------



## sefh3

Calling it an early night tonight. Don't forget to set your clocks ahead. Daylight savings time!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening guys! how is everyone? i cleaned the house this mornin. sharpened my saw with the new dremel attachment, worked nice! then my uncle calls to see if i want to change the brakes on my car, i said yeah be right over. then as i am walkin out my door he calls back...says "bring your saw." so we get my brakes changed....now off to cut firewood. he just wanted to play with the ported 372! he was quite impressed with it (he has a stock 372)! he says "thats a hell of a runner, and sharp, and went a lil to far with the rakers, grabby, but awesome!" he jealous now (wont admit it)!



Sounds like you did a good job on it!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Calling it an early night tonight. Don't forget to set your clocks ahead. Daylight savings time!!!



Yes I can't wait to move them back up! I like that so much better!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you did a good job on it!



john i cant even describe the difference in it! it is fast!!!!! my one uncle showed up to help and b!#$%ed about how loud it was and he is nearly deaf! wished i had a tach to see what is turning....but it runs and sounds awesome!:hmm3grin2orange: tryin a video tomorrow


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john i cant even describe the difference in it! it is fast!!!!! my one uncle showed up to help and b!#$%ed about how loud it was and he is nearly deaf! wished i had a tach to see what is turning....but it runs and sounds awesome!:hmm3grin2orange: tryin a video tomorrow



To bad I can't get videos on dialup :help:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> To bad I can't get videos on dialup :help:



cant watch vids at all? wtf? at the gtg it is then!


----------



## farrell

should i come up with a cool name for my ported saws?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> should i come up with a cool name for my ported saws?



Yes you should! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> should i come up with a cool name for my ported saws?



Feminized saws


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Feminized saws



thats not very nice!:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Feminized saws



You taking up slack for Ron? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You taking up slack for Ron? :hmm3grin2orange:



damm kids these days, john! i ll tell you no resect, no respect at all! oh wait im a kid! :msp_rolleyes:joking


----------



## tbone75

Where is that slacker Ron?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> thats not very nice!:msp_tongue:



Well... You are making a bigger hole in it 







tbone75 said:


> You taking up slack for Ron? :hmm3grin2orange:



No mam... 
Im gonna be meeeener haha


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> damm kids these days, john! i ll tell you no resect, no respect at all! oh wait im a kid! :msp_rolleyes:joking



He is more of kid than you are. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well... You are making a bigger hole in it
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> He is more of kid than you are. :hmm3grin2orange:



true! but not by much


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Just came in from the shop. Ron you would have love working on my saws today.
> 
> Finished an Stihl 026. Needed new seals carb kit, fuel line, and lots of love.
> 
> The second was yet another Stihl 024. This one needs new bearings and seals. I used my stock up so this one will have to wait for parts.
> I have never had one with bad bearings, I should say missing ball bearings before. I thought it was seized. Piston looks great. It was missing a few balls out of the clutch side bearing.



All stihls are missing balls ..havent you noticed ??
I dont mind working on stihl's,they just have to be clean first.
i set em down off the edge of the deck to the shop.have a couple beers.time comes,i step to the edge of the deck and wash em off


----------



## tbone75

:msp_ohmy: Now we are in trouble! I see Ron down there :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> true! but not by much



How old you be anyway??


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> All stihls are missing balls ..havent you noticed ??
> I dont mind working on stihl's,they just have to be clean first.
> i set em down off the edge of the deck to the shop.have a couple beers.time comes,i step to the edge of the deck and wash em off



Now c'mon !!! i think that post was a worthwhile well thought out effort !!
i should get likes and rep for such an entertaining post !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Now c'mon !!! i think that post was a worthwhile well thought out effort !!
> i should get likes and rep for such an entertaining post !



I got 12 rep hits and a like 20 likes for painting a poulan stihl colors


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now c'mon !!! i think that post was a worthwhile well thought out effort !!
> i should get likes and rep for such an entertaining post !



OK you got it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got 12 rep hits and a like 20 likes for painting a poulan stihl colors



Messed up a nice Poulan :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> you and ron can just send me all your high comp saws with no decomp! im young, i can handle!



It' in the trading post.


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> How old you be anyway??



28


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> He actually found it at a Stihl dealer downstate on one of his delivery runs, they had it there as a trade in. He traded a few Stihl parts saws for it. Nobody would buy it because the dealer saud that people just don't know what they are. I guess they used to carry the Sachs-Dolmars but the name never caught on like the Stihls did in the area. He did say that he likes the Dollies both old and new better than the Stihls, you don't often hear that from Stihl dealer.



Thats because they all LIE !!
except for that ONE !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Messed up a nice Poulan :hmm3grin2orange:



is there such a thing?:msp_unsure:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> 28



You an old man to me! :hmm3grin2orange: 

Do you have a facebook?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> is there such a thing?:msp_unsure:



Some of them Poulans are very good saws!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You an old man to me! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Do you have a facebook?



yep


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> john i cant even describe the difference in it! it is fast!!!!! my one uncle showed up to help and b!#$%ed about how loud it was and he is nearly deaf! wished i had a tach to see what is turning....but it runs and sounds awesome!:hmm3grin2orange: tryin a video tomorrow



Adam,i'm putting together a 372 out of leftover parts..
i see on ebay they have a big bore kit for them cheap,,the one i am not going to keep is stock.
this one will get the grinder..
sure would be nice to do it on a 75cc jug tho .


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Some of them Poulans are very good saws!



i am assuming you talkin older poulans? i aint seen one of those plastic pos's that i would use for a boat anchor!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> To bad I can't get videos on dialup :help:



To cheap to pay for satellite internet !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Adam,i'm putting together a 372 out of leftover parts..
> i see on ebay they have a big bore kit for them cheap,,the one i am not going to keep is stock.
> this one will get the grinder..
> sure would be nice to do it on a 75cc jug tho .



Ron will that big bore kit fit on a 365?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> To cheap to pay for satellite internet !!



70 bucks a month will buy me a saw every month :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Adam,i'm putting together a 372 out of leftover parts..
> i see on ebay they have a big bore kit for them cheap,,the one i am not going to keep is stock.
> this one will get the grinder..
> sure would be nice to do it on a 75cc jug tho .



do it ron! i bet you dont look back! i really like the improvement in the stock slug and jug after mild porting!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> yep



Whats your name ill add you!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Whats your name ill add you!



adam farrell


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Ron will that big bore kit fit on a 365?



oh yes it will john!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Oh chit! Jerry is down there :msp_ohmy: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 70 bucks a month will buy me a saw every month :hmm3grin2orange:



or videos of ported saws!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> oh yes it will john!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



May have to look for another 365? They seem to be a lot cheaper than a 372?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> or videos of ported saws!:hmm3grin2orange:



Now what is more fun? Watching them or using them? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Now what is more fun? Watching them or using them? :msp_rolleyes:



flip a coin!


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You an old man to me! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Do you have a facebook?



I couldnt let this one go by ::

facebutt ??? 
farcebook ??

like in "social" networking were you can catch "social" diseases from others ??
that place on the internet were people who have no lives spend most of thier time convincing others that have no lives that they really do have a life ??
HHmm,,seems that people that have a life dont have the time for that sort of life ..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Adam your a hard guy to find!! 
LOL 
Whats your profile picture?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron will that big bore kit fit on a 365?



Yup.


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Adam your a hard guy to find!!
> LOL
> Whats your profile picture?



me in my camo and blaze orange holdin the biggest buck i ever got with my bow


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I couldnt let this one go by ::
> 
> facebutt ???
> farcebook ??
> 
> like in "social" networking were you can catch "social" diseases from others ??
> that place on the internet were people who have no lives spend most of thier time convincing others that have no lives that they really do have a life ??
> HHmm,,seems that people that have a life dont have the time for that sort of life ..



My Mom keeps after me to get on there.I told her I spend to much time on the puter as it is!


----------



## farrell

john that 75cc 365 would be an awful nice sleeper!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> I couldnt let this one go by ::
> 
> facebutt ???
> farcebook ??
> 
> like in "social" networking were you can catch "social" diseases from others ??
> that place on the internet were people who have no lives spend most of thier time convincing others that have no lives that they really do have a life ??
> HHmm,,seems that people that have a life dont have the time for that sort of life ..



My aunt calls it facesmack :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

this pic


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Friend request sent! 

There has to be 200 adam farrells


----------



## farrell

seriously now...what should i name my ported saws?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> this pic



Nice one!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> seriously now...what should i name my ported saws?



AFenized


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My Mom keeps after me to get on there.I told her I spend to much time on the puter as it is!



that place is %95.7 loser land,except for the comercial members that suck in the junkies..


----------



## farrell

the pic just doesnt do it justice neither! shot him at 6 feet while huntin on the ground with my bow! 18 1/2" wide 10 point.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> seriously now...what should i name my ported saws?



feralized..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> feralized..



 Good one Ron :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> seriously now...what should i name my ported saws?



Atomized? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> feralized..



that may work!


----------



## roncoinc

well..
time for me to get into "my book " an actuall written tome with over 1,000 pages !!
and thats all printed word,,, or "text" for those of you out of the loop.
that and clearing out of here before the "meen" guy shows up


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> well..
> time for me to get into "my book " an actuall written tome with over 1,000 pages !!
> and thats all printed word,,, or "text" for those of you out of the loop.
> that and clearing out of here before the "meen" guy shows up



have fun readin ron! thanks for the ideas!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

...Fertalized??? 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> well..
> time for me to get into "my book " an actuall written tome with over 1,000 pages !!
> and thats all printed word,,, or "text" for those of you out of the loop.
> that and clearing out of here before the "meen" guy shows up



Have a good one Ron


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> ...Fertalized???
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



there you go again.....but its funny lol


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Someone just told me that I couldn't port a BB P&C 

What do you all think?


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Someone just told me that I couldn't port a BB P&C
> 
> What do you all think?



why not? they port the 75cc BB kits on the 372


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Someone just told me that I couldn't port a BB P&C
> 
> What do you all think?



It probably wasn't a reference to the p&c.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

He told me that the metal was to cheap?? 
Im not sure? iv seen plenty of BB ported.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> It probably wasn't a reference to the p&c.



That took me awhile to get :msp_tongue:

Ill be the first to admit I dont really know alot about porting.. Im getting there though


----------



## farrell

i dont see how this would pose a problem..... you are opening up existing openings and not weakening it structurally


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That took me awhile to get :msp_tongue:
> 
> Ill be the first to admit I dont really know alot about porting.. Im getting there though



You're from Missouri. I am surprised that you can read.


----------



## tbone75

No reason at all you can't port a BB? Its the same as a regular one only a bigger bore and piston.


----------



## farrell

pb said:


> you're from missouri. I am surprised that you can read.



ouch! Burn!


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> You're from Missouri. I am surprised that you can read.



He is also a midget stripper! :msp_blink:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> You're from Missouri. I am surprised that you can read.



Nooo we are all just midgets that run around naked all the time... wanna see?

:help:


----------



## PB

farrell said:


> ouch! Burn!



I might add chewing his own food to my astonishment's.


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nooo we are all just midgets that run around naked all the time... wanna see?
> 
> :help:



No. I stopped on the channel once by accident and seen all the midget ass I ever want to see.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nooo we are all just midgets that run around naked all the time... wanna see?
> 
> :help:



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :msp_scared:


----------



## farrell

PB said:


> I might add chewing his own food to my astonishment's.



And again....BURN!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Im gonna need some ice for these burns! :msp_rolleyes:

Yea well... Wel.... 
Your a big fat meany head!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> I might add chewing his own food to my astonishment's.



Your taking up Ron's slack very good! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im gonna need some ice for these burns! :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Yea well... Wel....
> Your a big fat meany head!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



You forgot " Flippycap"


----------



## farrell

this is about as much fun as you can have with your clothes on!:hmm3grin2orange: jacob you are dressed right?


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> He is also a midget stripper! :msp_blink:



Unless he gets paid, he is simply a streaker. Strippers are talented and have a useful skill that they get compensated for. 

This is talent: Sexy pole dancing totally deserves to be called art : theCHIVE


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> this is about as much fun as you can have with your clothes on!:hmm3grin2orange: jacob you are dressed right?



I am now.. My girlfriend wanted a picture :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

PB said:


> Unless he gets paid, he is simply a streaker. Strippers are talented and have a useful skill that they get compensated for.
> 
> This is talent: Sexy pole dancing totally deserves to be called art : theCHIVE



yep thats nice!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PB

farrell said:


> yep thats nice!:hmm3grin2orange:



You're welcome.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I am now.. My girlfriend wanted a picture :hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_ohmy::help::msp_scared:


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I am now.. My girlfriend wanted a picture :hmm3grin2orange:



I hope you turned the lights out before you took it, or she might not be your girlfriend for much longer. If she is of the plastic variety than she probably won't mind one bit.


----------



## farrell

i surprised went into the local husky dealer the other day (the one i hate) they had a used 372 for $350 and a used 385 for $450 if i only had the money


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> I hope you turned the lights out before you took it, or she might not be your girlfriend for much longer. If she is of the plastic variety than she probably won't mind one bit.



She has seen me Neeked before... 
The bathroom sink is a witness :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

lil smokeys anyone?


----------



## farrell

chainsawmanxx said:


> she has seen me neeked before...
> The bathroom sink is a witness :hmm3grin2orange:



tmi


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> She has seen me Neeked before...
> The bathroom sink is a witness :hmm3grin2orange:



Why was she watching you poop? You damn kids.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> tmi



I figure ill get PB to mute sooner or later :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## PB

farrell said:


> i surprised went into the local husky dealer the other day (the one i hate) they had a used 372 for $350 and a used 385 for $450 if i only had the money



which dealer was that? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## tbone75

To much neeked midget! Now the GF? She has big .......lungs :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I figure ill get PB to mute sooner or later :msp_rolleyes:



Not at your current intelligence level.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> Why was she watching you poop? You damn kids.





Did I date your daughter at one time?? 
You sure are mean to me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> To much neeked midget! Now the GF? She has big .......lungs :msp_rolleyes:



This is his GF. "She" is nice but not much of a talker.


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Did I date your daughter at one time??
> You sure are mean to me :hmm3grin2orange:



No kids, but if you did date my daughter you wouldn't be posting about it here, or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## farrell

PB said:


> which dealer was that? If you don't mind me asking.



saegertown hardware


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> No kids, but if you did date my daughter you wouldn't be posting about it here, or anywhere for that matter.



Damn! Then what did I do to you! 
haha


----------



## PB

farrell said:


> saegertown hardware



I never did like them. I had a bad experience with them once at the Crawford County Fair. Have you ever been over to Hazlett's?


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Damn! Then what did I do to you!
> haha



You're just too damn easy to pick on.


----------



## farrell

PB said:


> I never did like them. I had a bad experience with them once at the Crawford County Fair. Have you ever been over to Hazlett's?



yes sir. and R&R power in titusville


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> You're just too damn easy to pick on.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
I figured so. 

Anyone have his addy? I have some mini-macs to dispose of.


----------



## PB

farrell said:


> yes sir. and R&R power in titusville



Never been to R&R. Hazlett's really went to #### after they got rid of Dale. The people working in there now don't know a fraction of what he did. Last time I was there they were only open from 8-10am or something ridiculous like that.


----------



## farrell

the dealer i dont like they have ordered the wrong parts (they looked them up) then expected me to pay for them, never seem to have any parts in stock, or say they ordered my parts but never did (i hate liars).


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> I figured so.
> 
> Anyone have his addy? I have some mini-macs to dispose of.



I'll return the favor with Homelite Super 2's.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Must resist... Buying saws... off classifieds! 


:bang: :bang:


----------



## farrell

PB said:


> Never been to R&R. Hazlett's really went to #### after they got rid of Dale. The people working in there now don't know a fraction of what he did. Last time I was there they were only open from 8-10am or something ridiculous like that.



yeah they have stupid hours. gary the guy that works there now seems to be fairly knowledeable.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> I'll return the favor with Homelite Super 2's.



OKKK!! 
I actually like the super 2's uttahere2:


----------



## PB

farrell said:


> the dealer i dont like they have ordered the wrong parts (they looked them up) then expected me to pay for them, never seem to have any parts in stock, or say they ordered my parts but never did (i hate liars).



We have one of them up here in Maine. I ordered a oil tank vent, gave them the PN, and they still ordered me the wrong part. They thought they would save me the time by ordering the "right" one. Unfortunately it is the closest Husky dealer. Next one is 40 minutes away.


----------



## farrell

PB said:


> We have one of them up here in Maine. I ordered a oil tank vent, gave them the PN, and they still ordered me the wrong part. They thought they would save me the time by ordering the "right" one. Unfortunately it is the closest Husky dealer. Next one is 40 minutes away.



i am willing to drive the 40 minutes! R&R has had every part that i needed in stock!


----------



## PB

farrell said:


> yeah they have stupid hours. gary the guy that works there now seems to be fairly knowledeable.



Is he a big (fat), older guy? Whoever was there when I needed parts last time was an #######. Between my dad and I, we dropped $300 on parts and he seemed put off to add a couple of links to a chain for me. Apparently he was too busy to sell 2 links of chain.


----------



## PB

farrell said:


> i am willing to drive the 40 minutes! R&R has had every part that i needed in stock!



I can assure you that a 40 minute drive in Maine does not equal a 40 minute drive in PA. The roads are few and very rough. 

The saying "you can't get there from here", holds very true.


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> OKKK!!
> I actually like the super 2's uttahere2:



You are definitely from Missouri.


----------



## PB

good night boys.


----------



## farrell

PB said:


> Is he a big (fat), older guy? Whoever was there when I needed parts last time was an #######. Between my dad and I, we dropped $300 on parts and he seemed put off to add a couple of links to a chain for me. Apparently he was too busy to sell 2 links of chain.



dont think so. seems like a nice guy been real helpful!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> good night boys.



Good night Peanut Butter.


----------



## farrell

PB said:


> good night boys.



nite


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Oh chit! Jerry is down there :msp_ohmy: :hmm3grin2orange:



Having a great time here in San Fran, I see you guys are having a good time yourselves. The weather is a lot nicer out here compared to back home.


----------



## dancan

Time to get up and get a movin' you bunch of ZZZSlackerz and that includes the East Coast Cullifornian !


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> should i come up with a cool name for my ported saws?



Buck Shot Saw Works
Home of the Buckerized Saw .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I couldnt let this one go by ::
> 
> facebutt ???
> farcebook ??
> 
> like in "social" networking were you can catch "social" diseases from others ??
> that place on the internet were people who have no lives spend most of thier time convincing others that have no lives that they really do have a life ??
> HHmm,,seems that people that have a life dont have the time for that sort of life ..



Doesn't that describe what we're doing here .....kinda ?


But I have a life ...............Really .
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sachsmo

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzz



Yeah this is an appropriate old mans type facebook.


by the way, my gout is flaring up.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I hear lobster with real butter washed down with beer is supposed to cure that .


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sachsmo

Yeah and Branschweiger appetizers, dont forget a big ole piece O' turf too.


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> seriously now...what should i name my ported saws?




How 'bout Farrell's Barrells...dunno I just like to ryhme things.....


----------



## farrell

mornin all!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas....cant seem to find the "tradin Post" thread? any help? looking for some posts by Ron.


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas....cant seem to find the "tradin Post" thread? any help? looking for some posts by Ron.



its under the stickies thread at top of page "swap meet thread"


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> its under the stickies thread at top of page "swap meet thread"



I think i found it. i was litterally searching for "tradin Post".....but i found it now, thanks Adam.


----------



## sachsmo

Which way to the Beach?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas....cant seem to find the "tradin Post" thread? any help? looking for some posts by Ron.



" Classifieds " rite at the top of this page


----------



## dancan

sachsmo said:


> Which way to the Beach?



Gonna limp there with the gout ?


----------



## sachsmo

You know what they say,

"what don't kill ya makes ya stronger"

Aint worth going to the beach until the Girls are there eh?


----------



## farrell

sachsmo said:


> Which way to the Beach?



take a right then left


----------



## sachsmo

How did you know?


----------



## dancan

Aren't we close to march break ?


----------



## farrell

wait a minute do you even have beaches in indiana?


----------



## sachsmo

Duh


----------



## Cantdog

Dans got nice beaches where he is.......and there are girls there this time of yr too,....but they'ld not have time for you.......they are all to busy collecting baby seal fur before the ice goes out...LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Nah , we use genuine Saskatchewan seal skin leather around here .


----------



## dancan

About that J'red Husky debate , I put my spare Total Super Bar on my dead parts 2165 , man , that thing looked Fast , Hawt ! It could cut by itself . I put it on my 266 and all I got was Blah .









:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Dans got nice beaches where he is.......and there are girls there this time of yr too,....but they'ld not have time for you.......they are all to busy collecting baby seal fur before the ice goes out...LOL!!!



There is only one thing that scares me more than grizzly bears, and it is those large French-Canadian "women".


----------



## roncoinc

Why was PB so meen last nite ?
pickin up the slack with Jerry gone ??
or trying to take over MY job ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Why was PB so meen last nite ?
> pickin up the slack with Jerry gone ??
> or trying to take over MY job ??



a lil of both i think.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

PB said:


> There is only one thing that scares me more than grizzly bears, and it is those large French-Canadian "women".


----------



## farrell

yep thats nice!


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> Why was PB so meen last nite ?
> pickin up the slack with Jerry gone ??
> or trying to take over MY job ??



Neither.  I can't help myself after a couple of beers.


----------



## sachsmo

dancan said:


> About that J'red Husky debate , I put my spare Total Super Bar on my dead parts 2165 , man , that thing looked Fast , Hawt ! It could cut by itself . I put it on my 266 and all I got was Blah .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I'm not sure about the color match on that SD , might be just the pic , send it up here so I can verify .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


>



Man that makes want to be a seal pup!!!! I could stand a little clubbin about the head and shoulders with those........LOL!


----------



## PB

dancan said:


>



She is clearly from BC.


----------



## dancan

PB said:


> She is clearly from BC.



Nah , she'd be shorter and of edit descent .


Not that there's anything wrong with that .


----------



## PB

dancan said:


> Nah , she'd be shorter and of edit descent .
> 
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that .



Wherever she is from, I can smell the patchouli and body odor from here.


----------



## dancan

PB said:


> Wherever she is from, I can smell the patchouli and body odor from here.



Nah , you're thinking of my wife's effed up cousin and she don't look like that .


----------



## PB

dancan said:


> Nah , you're thinking of my wife's effed up cousin and she don't look like that .



I think you just made my point about the 'women' up there.  

Whatever happened to the days of stoner girls being sort of cute and easy going? Now they mostly look like tweekers.


----------



## dancan

I'll hook you up with her , she likes men that have jobs and money , she packs a pair of 45's.............................double D's and will use them to blind you from the hairy armpits and make you oblivious the stink of patch LOL .


----------



## PB

I have one more day of bachelorhood. The wife gets back tomorrow. It's too bad that I have been sick almost the entire time. I don't think I have been this bored in all of my adult life.


----------



## PB

dancan said:


> I'll hook you up with her , she likes men that have jobs and money , she packs a pair of 45's.............................double D's and will use them to blind you from the hairy armpits and make you oblivious the stink of patch LOL .



i hope for your sake that it isn't a family trait.


----------



## dancan

The big guns or the use of patch ?


----------



## AU_K2500

you sure that girls from Canada...sure looks like she could be Alabama or Tennessee?


----------



## dancan

I'm safe LOL , distant cousin and we try not to associate with that family because the drama is too hard on the head .
She has posed nude for art classes for money many times but Playboy and Penthouse are ####ography as far as she's concerned , like I said , just too daum hard on the head .


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> you sure that girls from Canada...sure looks like she could be Alabama or Tennessee?



Not sure , she's not one of the prettier ones , could be one of yours .

Sunshine Girl | Toronto Sun


----------



## dancan

I see the Nutty Buddy is really King Slug in disguise .
He must have set his clock to whole day savings time LOL .


----------



## tbone75

Very rough day so far!Just can't get moving at all!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Very rough day so far!Just can't get moving at all!



Let me come light a fire under your arse :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Knew a guy that did that to a horse that wouldn't pull any logs :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Let me come light a fire under your arse :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Knew a guy that did that to a horse that wouldn't pull any logs :msp_ohmy:



It may help? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Rain is moving in tomorrow plus way to much running around yesterday! I am hurting bad today!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Why was PB so meen last nite ?
> pickin up the slack with Jerry gone ??
> or trying to take over MY job ??



He was doing a very good job taking up you guys slack :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

My girlfriend drew me a picture this morning while waiting to get off work :thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He was doing a very good job taking up you guys slack :hmm3grin2orange:



I see Lee jumped in and did actually do a good job taking up the slack since I am out here. I will just sit back and watch this comedy unfold. I am off to see some very big and tall trees today, hope to get into the woods far enough to again see the " preacher and the choir". No saws allowed in these woods but I will take m camera.


----------



## sachsmo

I'm, going to Nova Scotia,

I like me a tough Girl


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see Lee jumped in and did actually do a good job taking up the slack since I am out here. I will just sit back and watch this comedy unfold. I am off to see some very big and tall trees today, hope to get into the woods far enough to again see the " preacher and the choir". No saws allowed in these woods but I will take m camera.



Glad your having fun Jerry! We like pics!!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> I'm, going to Nova Scotia,
> 
> I like me a tough Girl



Go get her!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

sachsmo said:


> I'm, going to Nova Scotia,
> 
> I like me a tough Girl



If your thinkin' bout the wife's cousin , DON'T DO IT ! , she'll clean you out and she's one of them Pro users , she'll swing both ways if it's to her benefit .
You have been warned .
If it's for them other girls , fill your boots LOL .


----------



## dancan

eee urrr eee urrr eee urrr eee urrr urrr eee urrr eee urrr urrr urrr urrr.............eee urrr urrr urrr urrr...........................................................urrr urrr urrr.............eee urrr urrr urrr urrr.............eee urrr urrr eee urrr urrr urrr rrreee rreee urrr urrr ...............................................rrreee rrreee rrreee urrr urrr rrree eee eee urrr...............







Somebody want to go next door and take his chainsaw ?
3.5 hours to cut 2 12'' maples .


----------



## AU_K2500

Im going to kill what ever sick SOB that decided to put Torx head bolts on homelites. I had to take out a punch, catch the edge and turn the out with the punch....Spent THREE hours working on the Super EZ auto. they come in at a close second to mini macs they are constructed really weird, took me a minute to figure it out. But the good thing was between my two saws i was able to make one good saw....except for the module...but theres two in the mail!!! should be here this week. Got it ready to drop in and go! 

Didnt even get to the mini mac that i think needs a carb kit because tuning wasnt doing much. 

The C7 is getting a new starter cover this week, and the 041 is getting a new oil pump seal, and stihl badge on starter cover also in the mail, AND!!!! ive got a XL-12 on the way with a carb kit coming for Fleebay, its gonna be a good week!


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of slackers today! The OL got me out car shopping! UGH I hate that! And no we didn't buy nothing LOL


----------



## dancan

I think I got a touch of Sluggisim , the wind must have blown over someones cold from the other week .
You can call me John .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> What a bunch of slackers today! The OL got me out car shopping! UGH I hate that! And no we didn't buy nothing LOL



Gee.... she bought you a gun yesterday...least you can do is buy her a car today...to be fair though she has to buy dinner too!! LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I think I got a touch of Sluggisim , the wind must have blown over someones cold from the other week .
> You can call me John .



Couple slugs of good rye should take right care of that sluggism in no time.....worth a shot anyway...well 2 shots that is..


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Gee.... she bought you a gun yesterday...least you can do is buy her a car today...to be fair though she has to buy dinner too!! LOL!!



that seems like a pretty even trade!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Couple slugs of good rye should take right care of that sluggism in no time.....worth a shot anyway...well 2 shots that is..



I'm outa rye but I'm talking to the Captain right now to see if he can help smooth things out .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'm outa rye but I'm talking to the Captain right now to see if he can help smooth things out .



The Capt'n will look out for you....you just have be careful...Capt'ns kinda bossy..he'll take charge if he thinks for a second he can get away with it.... 

I got to take care of Hoss but I think I'll getting chummy with Mr. Jameson when I get back.....


----------



## AU_K2500

ive got a bottle of sailor jerrys and makers mark...the biggest decision i have to make this evening is which bottle to pour out of first! oh, did i mention its for a cold....yeah, a cold...


----------



## tbone75

You guys aren't helping me out here? I will buy dinner she buys the car!


----------



## tbone75

She wants a small SUV 4X4 !


----------



## dancan

I've not seen sailor jerrys or makers mark up here but I'll give that Jameson cold remedy a go next week LOL .


----------



## tbone75

I got you all beat! I got tater shine! A little dab will do ya!:msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You guys aren't helping me out here? I will buy dinner she buys the car!



I can send up the wife's cousin , she likes it when men buy her dinner and if your lucky you may get to play with her guns ........................the pair of them  .


----------



## Cantdog

I don't know...but I think the way John's back is, he only allowed to play with one 45 at a time.....


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I got you all beat! I got tater shine! A little dab will do ya!:msp_scared:



Grade 10 biology class , topic , fermentation and distillation .
Us , Teacher , teacher , teacher , we understand this thing about fermentation but how long of a run of copper and what size do we need ?
Teacher , I can't tell you that but if you had about 6.00$ worth of new oil line you should be set .
Us , on our 10 speeds to the hardware store 8:00 am Sat as fast as we can !
Us , Mr Hardware man , we wan to buy some oil line .
Mr , What size ?
Us , Furnace size .
Mr , How long ?
Us , 6.00$ worth .

We had a plan , mom and dad were out for the evening so we grabbed a bottle of the old man's homemade wine , poured it into mom's pressure cooker with a thermostat in the pressure relief hole and our proudly made coil in the top hole  , that was the start of a fun enterprise !
To not deplete the old man's wine or swish we found "Wonder Wine , Ready in 28 days "
So we'd buy the packages at one store "For the old man of course " and the bags of sugar "For mom of course" at an other store .
Gawd , that was terrible hootch but we sure drank a lot of it


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Grade 10 biology class , topic , fermentation and distillation .
> Us , Teacher , teacher , teacher , we understand this thing about fermentation but how long of a run of copper and what size do we need ?
> Teacher , I can't tell you that but if you had about 6.00$ worth of new oil line you should be set .
> Us , on our 10 speeds to the hardware store 8:00 am Sat as fast as we can !
> Us , Mr Hardware man , we wan to buy some oil line .
> Mr , What size ?
> Us , Furnace size .
> Mr , How long ?
> Us , 6.00$ worth .
> 
> We had a plan , mom and dad were out for the evening so we grabbed a bottle of the old man's homemade wine , poured it into mom's pressure cooker with a thermostat in the pressure relief hole and our proudly made coil in the top hole  , that was the start of a fun enterprise !
> To not deplete the old man's wine or swish we found "Wonder Wine , Ready in 28 days "
> So we'd buy the packages at one store "For the old man of course " and the bags of sugar "For mom of course" at an other store .
> Gawd , that was terrible hootch but we sure drank a lot of it




You WERE bad little Acadians weren't you????LOLOL!!!! Happy Acadians...but bad none the less!!!


----------



## dancan

We were little angles ...................or rascals , depending on what side of the coin you looked at LOL .
I'll save up what we did with some military marine smoke flares that had washed up on the beach for an other day ....................................................


----------



## dancan

The Captain's working , it's the first time I've been warm all day  .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> We were little angles ...................or rascals , depending on what side of the coin you looked at LOL .
> I'll save up what we did with some military marine smoke flares that had washed up on the beach for an other day ....................................................



Well we weren't as tech savy but we were younger and we used to press cider in the fall and let it harden outdoors and in mid winter (when we stihl used to have winter) it would freeze all but the good stuff which we would drain off and consume...it too, was not a choice beverage...we named it "Ol Boot In The BXXXs"


----------



## dancan

Here's your "Old Boot in The BXXXs" brought to another level .

The World's Strongest Beer: Tactical Nuclear Penguin

And 
http://www.brewdog.com/product/sink-the-bismarck

I'd be game to try some of them .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Here's your "Old Boot in The BXXXs" brought to another level .
> 
> The World's Strongest Beer: Tactical Nuclear Penguin
> 
> I'd be game to try that one .



Read about that stuff a year or stuff ago...was gonna order some but something happend...couldnt ship, wasnt for sale, something. Theres a cool video on it.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Here's your "Old Boot in The BXXXs" brought to another level .
> 
> The World's Strongest Beer: Tactical Nuclear Penguin
> 
> I'd be game to try that one .




That's way more advanced than we were!!!! LOLOLOLOL!!!! I'd like to give that a go too!!!


----------



## dancan

I'm not sure how to get it here either but at 35 to 40£ a bottle we'll have to get Robin to make us some out of Keith's LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'm not sure how to get it here either but at 35 to 40£ a bottle we'll have to get Robin to make us some out of Keith's LOL .



I don't think you'ld like what I make out of Keith's!!!!!!LOLOL!!!!


----------



## dancan

HaHaHaHaHa !


----------



## tbone75

Booze and boobs! Now were getting some where! :hmm3grin2orange: A pair of Ds would do wonders for my back!


----------



## tbone75

The OL wants to go back and look at a 05 Nissian Murano.I think she has made up her mind? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Everyone watch ax men!!! Horse loggers are on tonight


----------



## Cantdog

How ya doin tonight John?? No saw work for me today......10:00AM brunch with a brunch of friends then met up with PB and he and I went to a used/antique tool barn and picked up a couple items..looked at a pile of stuff!! Nice day ....good weather... excellent!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> How ya doin tonight John?? No saw work for me today......10:00AM brunch with a brunch of friends then met up with PB and he and I went to a used/antique tool barn and picked up a couple items..looked at a pile of stuff!! Nice day ....good weather... excellent!!



Doing better after that 3rd pain pill!  It was a real nice day here too!But rain tomorrow :msp_thumbdn: Spent most of the day outside goofing off. LOL


----------



## tbone75

No saws for me today.Didn't even look at one? I am slipping :msp_confused: Sounds like you and PB had some fun today! Love to go check out old tools of any kind!


----------



## farrell

here it is the 372 in action! what you guys think?

[video=youtube;YlnvsWFYu9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlnvsWFYu9k&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## tbone75

I think it looks good???? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> here it is the 372 in action! what you guys think?
> 
> [video=youtube;YlnvsWFYu9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlnvsWFYu9k&feature=youtu.be[/video]



Nothing shows up?


----------



## AU_K2500

Looks good Adam!


----------



## farrell

working for me john


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> working for me john



:dunno: I can't watch it anyway LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> :dunno: I can't watch it anyway LOL



sorry john


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> :dunno: I can't watch it anyway LOL



screw the nissan, Get a geo metro...its a mid size SUV LOL. and with what you save get high speed internet! its a win win. You get to watch Videos, and momma will be happy. And we all know, If momma aint happy....Aint nobody happy.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Im going to kill what ever sick SOB that decided to put Torx head bolts on homelites. I had to take out a punch, catch the edge and turn the out with the punch....Spent THREE hours working on the Super EZ auto. they come in at a close second to mini macs they are constructed really weird, took me a minute to figure it out. But the good thing was between my two saws i was able to make one good saw....except for the module...but theres two in the mail!!! should be here this week. Got it ready to drop in and go!
> 
> Didnt even get to the mini mac that i think needs a carb kit because tuning wasnt doing much.
> 
> The C7 is getting a new starter cover this week, and the 041 is getting a new oil pump seal, and stihl badge on starter cover also in the mail, AND!!!! ive got a XL-12 on the way with a carb kit coming for Fleebay, its gonna be a good week!



Oh yeh,i did send that out didnt i 

So whats with the torx ?? you cant work on saws without a set of torx wrenches.
every brand uses them ..


----------



## PB

dancan said:


> Grade 10 biology class , topic , fermentation and distillation .
> Us , Teacher , teacher , teacher , we understand this thing about fermentation but how long of a run of copper and what size do we need ?
> Teacher , I can't tell you that but if you had about 6.00$ worth of new oil line you should be set .
> Us , on our 10 speeds to the hardware store 8:00 am Sat as fast as we can !
> Us , Mr Hardware man , we wan to buy some oil line .
> Mr , What size ?
> Us , Furnace size .
> Mr , How long ?
> Us , 6.00$ worth .
> 
> We had a plan , mom and dad were out for the evening so we grabbed a bottle of the old man's homemade wine , poured it into mom's pressure cooker with a thermostat in the pressure relief hole and our proudly made coil in the top hole  , that was the start of a fun enterprise !
> To not deplete the old man's wine or swish we found "Wonder Wine , Ready in 28 days "
> So we'd buy the packages at one store "For the old man of course " and the bags of sugar "For mom of course" at an other store .
> Gawd , that was terrible hootch but we sure drank a lot of it




Haha!! Between that and Playboys, i am surprised you aren't blind!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Oh yeh,i did send that out didnt i
> 
> So whats with the torx ?? you cant work on saws without a set of torx wrenches.
> every brand uses them ..



Im only assuming you did....Its ok if you forgot, that tends to happen the older you get!

I dont mind torx, but these were so shallow, and so seized up, they rounded before they broke loose, so i had to take a chisel and break em loose...damn near ruint three off em. On second thought, it could have been the tool i was using, the only Torx i have is a bit out of a bit driver set....probably not the best thing to use.


----------



## roncoinc

I gotta call it an early night..

PB,take over for me but dont be TO meen...


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> I gotta call it an early night..
> 
> PB,take over for me but dont be TO meen...



Haha! Okay. No beer tonight so the kid should be fine.


----------



## AU_K2500

whered Jacob go? we havent been picking on any midgets lately.


----------



## tbone75

You know kids its nap time :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Had to go check out the trading post. LOL Found some parts I need!


----------



## AU_K2500

i guess once hes fed and burped his momma tucks him in, and its lights out! In stead of teddy bears you think he sleeps with mini macs?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Had to go check out the trading post. LOL Found some parts I need!



ive gotta check that out, Instead of just haggeling folks for parts.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> i guess once hes fed and burped his momma tucks him in, and its lights out! In stead of teddy bears you think he sleeps with mini macs?



Don't ask about his diapers! He likes to show them!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Don't ask about his diapers! He likes to show them!



naked midgets runnin around! whats the world comin to?


----------



## jimdad07

Howdy boys, just checking in before bed. Nice weather means I am good and busy. Been cutting and splitting wood, doing some side work and collecting OT. Have to make as much as I can to put into the new shop. Ought to have enough to get started soon. Going to at least buy everything I need for the roof first and hopefully have enoug logs to mill for the rest, have a feeling I will be buying some rough cut before it's all said and done.

John, you are still a slug and Jerome is still an OOmpa Luumpa. Ron is still south of the border and Jerry is meen.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> whered Jacob go? we havent been picking on any midgets lately.



Just got up from my nap  

Now where did my pacifier go??


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Booze and boobs! Now were getting some where! :hmm3grin2orange: A pair of Ds would do wonders for my back!



What did I miss? Where? When?



tbone75 said:


> Doing better after that 3rd pain pill!  It was a real nice day here too!But rain tomorrow :msp_thumbdn: Spent most of the day outside goofing off. LOL



3rd pill. Ugh, I hate those days. Can't do anything.



tbone75 said:


> Had to go check out the trading post. LOL Found some parts I need!



Are you already buying parts for the 143?

Have you told Jimdad yet?


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Just got up from my nap
> 
> Now where did my pacifier go??



prolly stihl in your crib!


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Howdy boys, just checking in before bed. Nice weather means I am good and busy. Been cutting and splitting wood, doing some side work and collecting OT. Have to make as much as I can to put into the new shop. Ought to have enough to get started soon. Going to at least buy everything I need for the roof first and hopefully have enoug logs to mill for the rest, have a feeling I will be buying some rough cut before it's all said and done.
> 
> John, you are still a slug and Jerome is still an OOmpa Luumpa. Ron is still south of the border and Jerry is meen.



Ya missed me!!

Oh yeah, I'm sending John a 143 Dolmar. 95 cc's of wood eatin' monster.:msp_razz:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> prolly stihl in your crib!



this new laptop sure is nice :yoyo:


----------



## jimdad07

A 143? WTF, I miss all the good stuff.:bang:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Howdy boys, just checking in before bed. Nice weather means I am good and busy. Been cutting and splitting wood, doing some side work and collecting OT. Have to make as much as I can to put into the new shop. Ought to have enough to get started soon. Going to at least buy everything I need for the roof first and hopefully have enoug logs to mill for the rest, have a feeling I will be buying some rough cut before it's all said and done.
> 
> John, you are still a slug and Jerome is still an OOmpa Luumpa. Ron is still south of the border and Jerry is meen.



Yep! And your a Mini-Mac loving NY hick! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> A 143? WTF, I miss all the good stuff.:bang:



Did you really miss the 166 that Jerry sent me?? 

Oh and the Pioneer 600 John sent me

And Adam sent me a NICE 390xp 


To bad you weren't around.. they were all free.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> A 143? WTF, I miss all the good stuff.:bang:



:msp_flapper:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Did you really miss the 166 that Jerry sent me??
> 
> Oh and the Pioneer 600 John sent me
> 
> And Adam sent me a NICE 390xp
> 
> 
> To bad you weren't around.. they were all free.



You may have went a bit to far?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You may have went a bit to far?



john you sent me that 3120. dont you remember?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You may have went a bit to far?



NAhhhh!


----------



## farrell

jacob...you see the video of the 372?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john you sent me that 3120. dont you remember?



Yep it was to much for me! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yep it was to much for me! LOL



hell....its to much for me!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> jacob...you see the video of the 372?



:chatter:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> :chatter:



PB isnt here to do rons job so it falls to you?lol


----------



## tbone75

May as well give this 066 away too


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> May as well give this 066 away too



what about 090?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> PB isnt here to do rons job so it falls to you?lol



The midget must have needed a diaper changed


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> jacob...you see the video of the 372?



Yes I did Adam! 
That was a veryyyy good job! 

Now I want one!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> what about 090?



Ron didn't want it? So I sent it out west some where? :msp_cool:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The midget must have needed a diaper changed



hope his mom doesnt forget the baby powder!:bad_smelly:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> The midget must have needed a diaper changed



Long day, im tired. 
And im talking to my girlfriend 

Gonna be going to Harbor Freight tomorrow.. 
new tools!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yes I did Adam!
> That was a veryyyy good job!
> 
> Now I want one!!



everyone wants one!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yes I did Adam!
> That was a veryyyy good job!
> 
> Now I want one!!



The way you bad mouth Huskys :msp_confused::check:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> The way you bad mouth Huskys :msp_confused::check:



Watta you talking about???


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Watta you talking about???



you know what he is talkin about!

i liked the fact jim has a husky in his sig!


----------



## tbone75

Speaking of Huskys? I wonder if Dan has slipped any in on Jerry yet? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Watta you talking about???



:monkey: Whatever Ernie :msp_sneaky:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> :monkey: Whatever Ernie :msp_sneaky:



No problem McCulloch/Stihl lover


----------



## farrell

otstir:


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> this new laptop sure is nice :yoyo:



<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/x0GsNhLt9Ds" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

This comes to mind for some reason.


----------



## farrell

everybody left again!? WTF!


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Long day, im tired.
> And im talking to my girlfriend
> 
> Gonna be going to Harbor Freight tomorrow..
> new tools!



Talk away buddy. I bet she listens real nice and doesn't give you any problems. 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/MCz0mLFsSFE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


You need more tools? I thought you just got the fisher price plastic hammer and screwdriver.


----------



## tbone75

Had to go check a few things :monkey: ................................................................................Get your heads out of the gutter..........................................................................Saws LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Glad your having fun Jerry! We like pics!!! :msp_thumbsup:



I knew that I would not be disappointed, walking/hiking among the giants today was like coming home from a long trip away somewhere. Anyone that loves the forest might have a clue to how I feel when I am among those colossal trees, I got a sore neck tonight,...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I knew that I would not be disappointed, walking/hiking among the giants today was like coming home from a long trip away somewhere. Anyone that loves the forest might have a clue to how I feel when I am among those colossal trees, I got a sore neck tonight,...LOL



I hope to see some of them one of these days! My neck will be sore too! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Only about 8:40 out there isn't it Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only about 8:40 out there isn't it Jerry?



With the time change its now 9:45 but it seems much later, still feeling the Atlantic time from back home.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I hope to see some of them one of these days! My neck will be sore too! LOL



Took some picts of the big ones , they will look great on the monitor when I get back home.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Took some picts of the big ones , they will look great on the monitor when I get back home.



would be neat to see jerry!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> With the time change its now 9:45 but it seems much later, still feeling the Atlantic time from back home.



Yep you 3 hours behind is all  Your feeling it now.Just wait till you get back! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep you 3 hours behind is all  Your feeling it now.Just wait till you get back! :msp_biggrin:



Yeah,.. I am feeling it a little, been late getting to bed and still getting up early to get things done, burning the candle on both ends....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Think I am going to pack it in early tonight, got another long day tomorrow, good night all.


----------



## tbone75

Hey Dan them cats have there little legs crossed!:surrender:


----------



## dancan

The dog was up at 3:30 , I was up more often then that , this cold seems to be making me a little slugish , might be an early day at work .


----------



## little possum

Dont you guys have anything better to do? 

I cant stand the time change. Couldnt sleep last night, and cant get motivated this mornin.


----------



## dancan

Jerry's over there in Cullifornia , I'll send him over to get you motivated because he's stihl on Atlantic time .


----------



## tbone75

I can't sleep worth a darn either! I doze off for an hour and right back up :bang:


----------



## tbone75

I got to go get a wisdom tooth pulled some time soon.Hate to loose any more smarts!Running a little low :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Anyone needing any Dollie 143 parts? Lee don't want to sell just a little of it.So I would have to buy it all to get what I want.


----------



## roncoinc

SSoooooooooooo................................

yestday called the guy about all the parts he had for the saws that were missing them we made a deal on.
that was at 9:30 am.
we agreed walmart parking lot at 12:30.
hour drive for me so i left early,got there at 12:00.
brought a book to read while waiting because i always like to be early.
12:30 appointed time i called his cell phone and got no answer.
1:00 pm i called and no answer.
figured maybe he forget the time change and waited until 1:30.
called and no answer.
2:00 pm called and his partner answered,,,,
wheres scott i said ?
oh,he left awhile ago.
how long ago ?
i dunno.
how long it take him to get here ?
about 1/2 hr,he must have got caught in traffic.
ok,i'll wait.
2:30 called again,no answer.
3:00 pm called again,no answer.
3:30 pm the guy is THREE hours late and no show and now nobody is answering the phone !!
Thing is he has a couple hundred dollars worth of parts i could use for them saws 
I finally get pissed and go home.
never got a call back yestday.
will he call back today ??
should "I" call again today ??
Is this guy REALLY that stupid or inconsiderate or is he jerking me around for some reason ??
Or is he on drugs and out of control ?
i dont know what to hell to do now.


Btw Adam,,here ya go


----------



## Cantdog

O.. Man.. O.. Man Ron, I don't blame you for being pizzed.....I'm with you about being where you are supposed to be when you said you'll be there. Nothing makes me madder than someone jerking me around and wasting my day/time. I am fully capable of wasting my own time and don't need any help!! I always call if there is a problem on my end and I'm meeting someone. But some twits just aren't wired that way. Inconsiderate louts......but there seems to be more and more like that around these days. Another sign of the times methinks in the me-me-me world...probably his parents were the same way....you can't teach what you don't know....Ok I'm done.....for now!!!


----------



## tbone75

Man I would so pizzed off it just aint funny! I am with you guys I always try to be early.If something happens I will at least call! BTW Ron that saw looks good! I want one LOL


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Btw Adam,,here ya go



it looks nice ron! i want to put the 28" on mine just to see how she does


----------



## AU_K2500

Damn Ron, Sorry to hear about that. My BIGGEST pet peeve is punctuality i always try to be early or on time ever where i go and cant stand it when people or late, especially if youve just decided on a time. Personally i would call back till you get an answer.


----------



## farrell

the wifes aunt wrote me a message yesterday....they have a stihl and a mac for me!


----------



## AU_K2500

I just went back and caught up from where i left off last night

WTH is wrong with you guys sending all those free saws to The midget. Dont you know his crib is already full?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> SSoooooooooooo................................
> 
> ...
> we agreed walmart parking lot at 12:30...



he prolly thought you meant the walmart the next town over. seriously though i'd be fuming and would need to cool down before i tried again. after all, you do need those parts. cool down, make contact, buy the parts, THEN tell him he should reimburse you for your wasted time. maybe do that in a somewhat more low-key manner before you hand the bucks over. persevere.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> the wifes aunt wrote me a message yesterday....they have a stihl and a mac for me!


 I seen that on facebook! 
opcorn:



AU_K2500 said:


> I just went back and caught up from where i left off last night
> 
> WTH is wrong with you guys sending all those free saws to The midget. Dont you know his crib is already full?



Nahh! I still have alittle room


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> SSoooooooooooo................................
> 
> yestday called the guy about all the parts he had for the saws that were missing them we made a deal on.
> that was at 9:30 am.
> we agreed walmart parking lot at 12:30.
> hour drive for me so i left early,got there at 12:00.
> brought a book to read while waiting because i always like to be early.
> 12:30 appointed time i called his cell phone and got no answer.
> 1:00 pm i called and no answer.
> figured maybe he forget the time change and waited until 1:30.
> called and no answer.
> 2:00 pm called and his partner answered,,,,
> wheres scott i said ?
> oh,he left awhile ago.
> how long ago ?
> i dunno.
> how long it take him to get here ?
> about 1/2 hr,he must have got caught in traffic.
> ok,i'll wait.
> 2:30 called again,no answer.
> 3:00 pm called again,no answer.
> 3:30 pm the guy is THREE hours late and no show and now nobody is answering the phone !!
> Thing is he has a couple hundred dollars worth of parts i could use for them saws
> I finally get pissed and go home.
> never got a call back yestday.
> will he call back today ??
> should "I" call again today ??
> Is this guy REALLY that stupid or inconsiderate or is he jerking me around for some reason ??
> Or is he on drugs and out of control ?
> i dont know what to hell to do now.



You know what they say... wait three days :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was just reading/catching up on this thread since I signed off last night and seen that there were 27 users viewing this thread, 25 guests and two members....LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was just reading/catching up on this thread since I signed off last night and seen that there were 27 users viewing this thread, 25 guests and two members....LOL



yep i saw that too!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> i was just reading/catching up on this thread since i signed off last night and seen that there were 27 users viewing this thread, 25 guests and two members....lol



wowwww!


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> yep i saw that too!



Some people like to watch............I guess...........


----------



## sefh3

I took the boy and my dad to the Moster Truck Jam yesterday. What a day that was. I don't think my sons eyes would ever get that big. He had a blast. So did the rest of us. I wished the show would have had more trucks but the building was small so they only had 6. I guess that's better than nothing.

Looks like you guys been busy chatting over the weekend.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

prolly just afeerd ub youse guys


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was just reading/catching up on this thread since I signed off last night and seen that there were 27 users viewing this thread, 25 guests and two members....LOL



I wonder if one of those guest was the guy that was suppose to met Ron....


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> he prolly thought you meant the walmart the next town over. seriously though i'd be fuming and would need to cool down before i tried again. after all, you do need those parts. cool down, make contact, buy the parts, THEN tell him he should reimburse you for your wasted time. maybe do that in a somewhat more low-key manner before you hand the bucks over. persevere.



WHOA !! 
BUY parts ??
the parts were part of the deal !!


----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas, i hate to brag...but!

I came home for lunch, checked the mail, and what did i find....? it was like christmas morning!
The XL-12 from ron, Two packages of 041AV parts, and my super ez auto modules!!!! havent opened the package from N.H. yet becuase i got it 10% done and my knife was dull, im pretty sure theres ATLEAST a roll and a half of duct tape. gotta get John to sharpen it for me then ill finish opening it up! 

I think i owe an appoliogy to the United States Postal Service. three of the four of these packages were mailed on friday....so from as far away as New Hampshire.


----------



## farrell

the 353 came in today!..........the guy said would run great after a new carb kit and oiler worm gear........nope liar!!! :mad2iston skirts are all busted off, muffler is rusted through, clutch cover broke, missing chain brake, throttle safety missing, not sure of bearings but feel good, missing rubber avs, air duct. the good is......cylinder is nice other than all banged up where muffler bolts on, non limited coil. cylinder was filled with motor oil! why?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> the 353 came in today!..........the guy said would run great after a new carb kit and oiler worm gear........nope liar!!! :mad2iston skirts are all busted off, muffler is rusted through, clutch cover broke, missing chain brake, throttle safety missing, not sure of bearings but feel good, missing rubber avs, air duct. the good is......cylinder is nice other than all banged up where muffler bolts on, non limited coil. cylinder was filled with motor oil! why?



That don't sound very good?If it came from fleabay I would get a refund and send it back!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That don't sound very good?If it came from fleabay I would get a refund and send it back!



not gonna take much to fix it. i have it tore down already. maybe i will go ahead and get a 346 tip end for it?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> not gonna take much to fix it. i have it tore down already. maybe i will go ahead and get a 346 tip end for it?



The best AM one I have seen is from that kfar guy on fleabay. I have 3 different AM ones I have used LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The best AM one I have seen is from that kfar guy on fleabay. I have 3 different AM ones I have used LOL



gonna be a project saw for a while:msp_sad: was hopin $20 in parts and it would be runnin! no such luck:msp_sad: oh well. hope the seller wasnt anybody on here! it is an '05 saw, its in ruff shape! has the dreaded green fuel cap and cat muffler (goin in the trash)! make a good saw once it is fixed!


----------



## roncoinc

Soooo,,,,,,,,
latest installment in the saga 

i tried to call the guy about the parts,no answer,didnt leave message.
five min later i get a call !! he says i'm about 15 min away from your place..

that was TWO hours ago ??

:msp_mad:


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Soooo,,,,,,,,
> latest installment in the saga
> 
> i tried to call the guy about the parts,no answer,didnt leave message.
> five min later i get a call !! he says i'm about 15 min away from your place..
> 
> that was TWO hours ago ??
> 
> :msp_mad:



I hope the deal works out for you. I have a saw boxed up and has been for 3 weeks now. I had a verbal committment that he wanted it. I'm just waiting for a paypal address to send an invoice to. That was 3 weeks ago.


----------



## sefh3

farrell said:


> gonna be a project saw for a while:msp_sad: was hopin $20 in parts and it would be runnin! no such luck:msp_sad: oh well. hope the seller wasnt anybody on here! it is an '05 saw, its in ruff shape! has the dreaded green fuel cap and cat muffler (goin in the trash)! make a good saw once it is fixed!



Hopefully you didn't pay too much for this saw. It sounds like it needs a ton of work.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Soooo,,,,,,,,
> latest installment in the saga
> 
> i tried to call the guy about the parts,no answer,didnt leave message.
> five min later i get a call !! he says i'm about 15 min away from your place..
> 
> that was TWO hours ago ??
> 
> :msp_mad:



THREE and 1/2 hrs ago !! LOL !!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

the guy must be walking, backwards with both eyes closed. prolly trying to come up with a good lie.


----------



## dancan

Geeezzzz , there's more fighting and drama going on in some other threads !
Is this the love channel ?
Husky's suck and Stihl's rock !


----------



## AU_K2500

hey Ron, hope that guy showed up with your parts. 
I got around to opening the box that you so carefully sealed, Everything looks great. now im just waiting on a carb kit. 
Were you able to find a chain to fit this saw or not, i dug around in all the packing material and couldnt find one, but maybe i missed it. 
Thanks again for the great saw. look forward to running it.


----------



## Jon1212

sefh3 said:


> I hope the deal works out for you. I have a saw boxed up and has been for 3 weeks now. I had a verbal committment that he wanted it. I'm just waiting for a paypal address to send an invoice to. That was 3 weeks ago.



I have some money left in my account, what kind of saw are you tired of looking at?



AU_K2500 said:


> hey Ron, hope that guy showed up with your parts.
> I got around to opening the box that you so carefully sealed, Everything looks great. now im just waiting on a carb kit.
> Were you able to find a chain to fit this saw or not, i dug around in all the packing material and couldnt find one, but maybe i missed it.
> Thanks again for the great saw. look forward to running it.



Why is everyone so secretive with Brand, and Model on here lately?


----------



## dancan

Jon1212 said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone so secretive with Brand, and Model on here lately?



Closet Echo lovers ?


----------



## Cantdog

Ron by now I would have sent Brian over to talk with this dufus......


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> Closet Echo lovers ?



Ooooohhh! Well, yeah I guess if I liked Echo's I'd be leery about telling anyone too........LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Done car shopping! She done spent all her money LOL All I can think of is how many saws and guns I could have had! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

I think Ron's buddies found a bar or strip club on the way to Ron's house .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Done car shopping! She done spent all her money LOL All I can think of is how many saws and guns I could have had! :msp_scared:




Did she buy lunch??


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Ooooohhh! Well, yeah I guess if I liked Echo's I'd be leery about telling anyone too........LOL!!!



I like Echos? :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Did she buy lunch??



Yes she did


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Done car shopping! She done spent all her money LOL All I can think of is how many saws and guns I could have had! :msp_scared:



When you want a saw or gun down the road , you'll be able to say , Hunny , you got that and all I want it this .

Hope that works for you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> When you want a saw or gun down the road , you'll be able to say , Hunny , you got that and all I want it this .
> 
> Hope that works for you :hmm3grin2orange:



I hope! I can't get away with that (I Need This) :hmm3grin2orange: What I do need is another gun safe!They don't all fit! :msp_scared:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Done car shopping! She done spent all her money LOL All I can think of is how many saws and guns I could have had! :msp_scared:



Nice looking ride John! Too bad you won't get to ride in it. :tongue2:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Nice looking ride John! Too bad you won't get to ride in it. :tongue2:



I will a little I think? LOL That thing has all the bells and whistles too! Way to much!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I have some money left in my account, what kind of saw are you tired of looking at?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone so secretive with Brand, and Model on here lately?



What model you want?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## diggers_dad

Evening all. 

I managed to pick up another saw this weekend in addition to the antique Poulan and big Dolmar heading to Ohio. I talked to a guy who knew a guy who heard of another guy....anyway, I found him and he had a "little old Stihl" he wanted to be rid of. He said it just didn't fit him right. 

It was an 036 his grandmother had in her barn, he said his grandmother "claimed" it was worth $500 when she bought it. I offered $125 cash and walked away with a barely used saw. Nice plastic, shiny piston, good AV mounts. It has a couple of issues - it needs the drive gear for the oiler and a sprocket bearing. Seems the young man fancied himself as something of a mechanic.


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> Why is everyone so secretive with Brand, and Model on here lately?



We're not secretive all the time, just when you're around.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> What model you want?:msp_rolleyes:



Want certainly outweighs need.................LOL!!!..............Top handle, or 70cc's.........those are areas of want.


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> We're not secretive all the time, just when you're around.



Marc,
In order for it to remain a secret it would be best not to tell you.............BLAH!!! BLAH!!! BLAH!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> Want certainly outweighs need.................LOL!!!..............Top handle, or 70cc's.........those are areas of want.



I just sold an Echo 3000 top handle. Peppy little thing. Adjustable oiler, started good. I think John still has one?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I just sold an Echo 3000 top handle. Peppy little thing. Adjustable oiler, started good. I think John still has one?



Yep I think I may have enough for 2? They are nice little saws.What he would like is a PoulanXXV!Just get one with AV mounts! LOL


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> I just sold an Echo 3000 top handle. Peppy little thing. Adjustable oiler, started good. I think John still has one?



I've never really used an Echo, I flipped a 302S on eBay that I picked up cheap, and only needed a new fuel line. However that little 280E has always appealed to me..........I always seem to just miss them locally on CL.[shrug]


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Yep I think I may have enough for 2? They are nice little saws.What he would like is a PoulanXXV!Just get one with AV mounts! LOL



I have one of those I need to finish and so does Digger. Maybe next week we will have some time to do that. 

It's been crazy busy at work, scrap metal thieves are robbing people blind! We caught three in the act last Friday and two others a couple of days before that. I don't think they spent more that 3 or 4 hours in jail before they posted bond and went right back to it.


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> Marc,
> In order for it to remain a secret it would be best not to tell you.............BLAH!!! BLAH!!! BLAH!!!



That's the best you've got? Pitiful. It's almost like having a battle of wits with an unarmed person! Cha-bang!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I've never really used an Echo, I flipped a 302S on eBay that I picked up cheap, and only needed a new fuel line. However that little 280E has always appealed to me..........I always seem to just miss them locally on CL.[shrug]



I have one of them 280Es love that little thing! I redid everything in it last year.I use it a lot because its just so handy! I have part of another one here that Marc sent me.


----------



## tbone75

I have this little Efco that will be running very soon!Brand new! LOL The new parts should be here very soon!


----------



## Cantdog

diggers_dad said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I managed to pick up another saw this weekend in addition to the antique Poulan and big Dolmar heading to Ohio. I talked to a guy who knew a guy who heard of another guy....anyway, I found him and he had a "little old Stihl" he wanted to be rid of. He said it just didn't fit him right.
> 
> It was an 036 his grandmother had in her barn, he said his grandmother "claimed" it was worth $500 when she bought it. I offered $125 cash and walked away with a barely used saw. Nice plastic, shiny piston, good AV mounts. It has a couple of issues - it needs the drive gear for the oiler and a sprocket bearing. Seems the young man fancied himself as something of a mechanic.



Dunno DD...but it sounds like you (substitute really BAD word) a grandma on that OH 36....got one on the floor with a NOS P&C, new seals, fuel and oil lines that a guy owes me $458.00 on....and he paid me...but silly me waited a week until a number of other checks came in to deposit......by then the state caught up with him for back child support and cleaned out all his acounts........I have an OH 36 for now... 

But back to your purcase...I guess if they took the offer I can't badger you to much...LOL!! but since Jerry ain't around quite as much for a bit.... SO!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon, It was a Homelite XL-12. Nothing special just a good project to work on. 

John, thats a good looking ride!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Jon, It was a Homelite XL-12. Nothing special just a good project to work on.
> 
> John, thats a good looking ride!



Very nice ride!To bad its not for me :hmm3grin2orange: I just get the old found on road dead ranger LOL


----------



## little possum

tbone75 said:


> I hope! I can't get away with that (I Need This) :hmm3grin2orange: What I do need is another gun safe!They don't all fit! :msp_scared:


Being the favorite adopted little possum. I am willing to send you the FFL address where all of your spare guns can be kept safe 

Speaking of needing another safe...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Some people like to watch............I guess...........



You guys are an entertainment center for the un-initiated browsers.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Being the favorite adopted little possum. I am willing to send you the FFL address where all of your spare guns can be kept safe
> 
> Speaking of needing another safe...



I had a FFL for 9 years.The red tape drove me out of it!


----------



## little possum

No need for my FFL, I get everything at just above cost anyways. Im good for business' that are good to me  Word of mouth means a lot. 

So no spare guns? I had to try  
We have 2 safes, slammed full. Mom said no more safes!... She also said no more guns, or saws, or trucks, or dogs, or boats, and even tractors. Well, she puts up a a good fight anyways. lol


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ron by now I would have sent Brian over to talk with this dufus......



The cops are looking for Brian now !! 
from that court house brawl he was in !!! LOL !!


----------



## sefh3

Looks like it might get nasty around here tonight. We have a tornado watch in effect until 3 am. Who would have thought the first of March and a tornado.


----------



## sefh3

Jon1212 said:


> I have some money left in my account, what kind of saw are you tired of looking at?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone so secretive with Brand, and Model on here lately?



It's a concrete cut off saw. 

Who's so brand secretive???? Go Stihl or Go home!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> It's a concrete cut off saw.
> 
> Who's so brand secretive???? Go Stihl or Go home!!!!



Then go home !!!


----------



## roncoinc

Update.....
the punk A-hole never showed today..
i called half dozen times and phone would pick up then hang up..
i have NO idea why he would want to just for the fun of it mess with me..
i WANT them parts..
maybe someday he will show  
then i will get my parts and he will get one hell of a surprise


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Update.....
> the punk A-hole never showed today..
> i called half dozen times and phone would pick up then hang up..
> i have NO idea why he would want to just for the fun of it mess with me..
> i WANT them parts..
> maybe someday he will show
> then i will get my parts and he will get one hell of a surprise



I hope you get the parts! I just wouldn't count on it? Kinda sounds like the guy needs a smack up side the head!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Then go home !!!



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Looks like it might get nasty around here tonight. We have a tornado watch in effect until 3 am. Who would have thought the first of March and a tornado.



Hang onto your arse!And don't send that chit down my way!:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The cops are looking for Brian now !!
> from that court house brawl he was in !!! LOL !!



I missed that?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> The cops are looking for Brian now !!
> from that court house brawl he was in !!! LOL !!



OOOOHHHH....bummer.....thought that was water under the bridge...maybe not Brian then...


----------



## jimdad07

Forgive me Stihl fans for I have sinned...


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> Forgive me Stihl fans for I have sinned...



OH NO!.....you bought an Echo didnt you?


----------



## Cantdog

I ain't a Stihl fan but I knew you would.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Forgive me Stihl fans for I have sinned...



Had to be a Husky!


----------



## Cantdog

He ain't fessin....so I expect he finally got that 268XP started and imediately realized there was not a Stihl within ten pounds of handle weight that cut like that!!!!!LLOL!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

I touched a Husky and I think I liked it, and then I bought it. 54" cut. Will be delivered to my house Thursday. You know I will have to get my Huskies fixed up to go with it, just have to wait for the shop to be done before I get into any more saw projects. All kidding aside, I cannot wait to have those two XP's running and in my stable. I actually like the balance of them, looking forward to running them.

As far as an Echo Mark, I think that there is a 660evl still in orbit somewhere from it being in my shop and being such a PITA to work on, never again.


----------



## Cantdog

Oh chit.... Jerry's gonna be pizzed now...he's been away a few days and the world has gone all to hell...

Of course from the Rock Bound Coast of Maine welcome to the Swedish Tribe....we cuts wood too...u no!!eh!!


----------



## tbone75

He still aint fessing up?


----------



## jimdad07

I have been looking for a garden tractor due to our old lawn mower finally crapping out. The Husky looked like a very well built machine for very good price. I was looking at Deeres and Cub Cadets and the prices were way out of my league not to mention that I couldn't get much for attachments for the Cubs and the Deere attachments were out of this world. The Husky ran me $2550.00 delivered with a 54" deck and I can get a small set of discs for the garden for it for under $400 when I can save up for them. I had to take out stinking project card, but I made it big enough to get the steel I need for the new shop roof. Hopefully I can yank enough OT this summer to pay it off. The Cub tractor without a deck would have been over $3500, I just couldn't afford that. The Deere was twice that.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I have been looking for a garden tractor due to our old lawn mower finally crapping out. The Husky looked like a very well built machine for very good price. I was looking at Deeres and Cub Cadets and the prices were way out of my league not to mention that I couldn't get much for attachments for the Cubs and the Deere attachments were out of this world. The Husky ran me $2550.00 delivered with a 54" deck and I can get a small set of discs for the garden for it for under $400 when I can save up for them. I had to take out stinking project card, but I made it big enough to get the steel I need for the new shop roof. Hopefully I can yank enough OT this summer to pay it off. The Cub tractor without a deck would have been over $3500, I just couldn't afford that. The Deere was twice that.



Most are made by MTD I know cub and deere are and several others too.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Most are made by MTD I know cub and deere are and several others too.



I was told that the Huskies are made by Husky, hope they were right.


----------



## tbone75

Forgot to tell you guys what she gave for the car.It books for 15,000 according to the blue book.I worked and worked on the guy and got it for 11,100 out the door.I offered him 10,000 yesterday.He called me today and offered 12,000 plus tax.They wanted 13,995 to start.I told him nope to much.He calls again and ask us to come down and talk some more.LOL I think I did OK?


----------



## 8433jeff

jimdad07 said:


> I touched a Husky and I think I liked it, and then I bought it. 54" cut. Will be delivered to my house Thursday. You know I will have to get my Huskies fixed up to go with it, just have to wait for the shop to be done before I get into any more saw projects. All kidding aside, I cannot wait to have those two XP's running and in my stable. I actually like the balance of them, looking forward to running them.
> 
> As far as an Echo Mark, I think that there is a 660evl still in orbit somewhere from it being in my shop and being such a PITA to work on, never again.



A. Go wash your hands, they stink like Husky. Use some lye or battery acid if you have to, just get the smell off or your family will put you in a pot of tomato juice, and you could end up as chili or spaghetti sauce.

B. Ask your wife if size really matters. At least when shes alone with you.

C. Move before Thursday, and you won't have that orange abomination near you again.

D. Lay down somewhere until that fever passes, and you won't have to worry about balance and handle placement like the troll does. Its a saw, and you are not a ballerina dancer, least til you run an all orange saw. 

Remember, XP stands for extra problems.


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> A. Go wash your hands, they stink like Husky. Use some lye or battery acid if you have to, just get the smell off or your family will put you in a pot of tomato juice, and you could end up as chili or spaghetti sauce.
> 
> B. Ask your wife if size really matters. At least when shes alone with you.
> 
> C. Move before Thursday, and you won't have that orange abomination near you again.
> 
> D. Lay down somewhere until that fever passes, and you won't have to worry about balance and handle placement like the troll does. Its a saw, and you are not a ballerina dancer, least til you run an all orange saw.
> 
> Remember, XP stands for extra problems.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff

jimdad07 said:


> I have been looking for a garden tractor due to our old lawn mower finally crapping out. The Husky looked like a very well built machine for very good price. I was looking at Deeres and Cub Cadets and the prices were way out of my league not to mention that I couldn't get much for attachments for the Cubs and the Deere attachments were out of this world. The Husky ran me $2550.00 delivered with a 54" deck and I can get a small set of discs for the garden for it for under $400 when I can save up for them. I had to take out stinking project card, but I made it big enough to get the steel I need for the new shop roof. Hopefully I can yank enough OT this summer to pay it off. The Cub tractor without a deck would have been over $3500, I just couldn't afford that. The Deere was twice that.



Well, you could have done much worse. Whatevers under the hood, keep it clean so it stays cool and frosty.



tbone75 said:


> Most are made by MTD I know cub and deere are and several others too.



Yep. A lot of the cheaper models are just a different color paint. Cub Cadet has a MTD badge on the front. Deere still makes their own higher end models in Horicon, WI. 



jimdad07 said:


> I was told that the Huskies are made by Husky, hope they were right.



Well, since MTD is owned by the Huskeroo conglomeration, they are right.


----------



## jimdad07

I just sent a message off about the parts I need for the 268xp, if I can get what I need before I get heavy into the shop, I will at least get her running. On that note, you guys have a good evening, there is a little girl here who is wound beyond belief. I bet that is about the 1,000th time I have ended my evening here with that one.


----------



## sefh3

Good luck with that Husky, Jim. I hate to tell you but they are not made by Husky. It's like the homeowner saw. It's made down one line and painted a few different colors at the end. 

I have a cub zero turn and have never had any issues with it. I like it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas. 
hard day today. 
Having a nice breakfast and get a call from the local agent here in Salt lake city and asks us "where are you??" 
Turns out the local agent set the pack day for TODAY our agent had it set for Tomorrow! They tell us "The shipper is expecting you today" Of course were not ready so we run around like chickens with our heads cut off getting our boxes, getting the paperwork. At this point i'm pissed because someone didn't do there job right. 
We get to the house and its a subdivision, which is a PITA to get into. 
At least the lady is nice, single older lady that is a pharmacist. I get to work right away I work out my anger best way to relieve it I found. 
Its noon time when I start, the day goes by pretty smoothly In 4 hours I pack 36 boxes.. which is really good. Compared to my brothers 9 :bang::bang: I finish off 3 rooms and move onto giving some of the furniture attention. Taking legs off tables etc, 6 o'clock rolls around and boss man (my father) Wants to quit... Way to early if you ask me. I was looking to work until 8:00 at the least! :bang:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

On the good side I did get to go to harbor freight tools and get a couple of tools  

90 degree die grinder 
Ultra sonic cleaner
Seal picks (Good for getting into tight corners and cleaning gunk out of small cracks.


----------



## farrell

evening jacob. how goes it? im tryin what to do with the train wreck of a 353 i got today....wonder if ron has any spare parts he would be willing to let go.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> evening jacob. how goes it? im tryin what to do with the train wreck of a 353 i got today....wonder if ron has any spare parts he would be willing to let go.



Hey Adam 
Sorry Took so long to write back, was on the phone with my girlfriend. 

any update on that Mac, and stihl??? 

Huskys stink! :taped:


----------



## Cantdog

G'mornin Campers!!!! Where's all the ZZSSlackers???? Cat alarm snoozin too!!!!

I'm afraid my cat alarm went on permanent snooze yesterday.....our only cat..she came to live in the top of our wood shed one summer, many yrs ago.....come Nov I coaxed her inside...and had been with us ever since. She was very skittish so I named her Skitty.....but as with everthing, there comes and end and hers came yesterday......

Enough lallygaggin....up and at 'em Slackers!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

I'm up , only had to dewater mine at 2:30 so I got a good nights sleep LOL .
Sorry to hear about Skitty , I can send you my male cat , I call him Humper because he acts like a dog when he finds the dogs stuffed toys on the floor .


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> I have been looking for a garden tractor........
> 
> .



I don't think today's "Garden Tractor" will hold a candle to the old ones .
Let us know how the new machine pans out .


----------



## dancan

Has John sent out a bunch of his slug drugs again ?





ZZZSlackerzz !


----------



## Sagetown

Good Morning folks. Got up late cause I went to bed late. Someone mentioned campers this morning. It's supposed to be such a nice day, I may head to the campground and do some cleaning up and enjoy the peace and quiet.


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> On the good side I did get to go to harbor freight tools and get a couple of tools
> 
> 90 degree die grinder
> Ultra sonic cleaner
> Seal picks (Good for getting into tight corners and cleaning gunk out of small cracks.



You mean to tell me that even the mormons have a harbor freight!? If your still in SLC you need to try crown burger. It is delicious.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'm up , only had to dewater mine at 2:30 so I got a good nights sleep LOL .
> Sorry to hear about Skitty , I can send you my male cat , I call him Humper because he acts like a dog when he finds the dogs stuffed toys on the floor .



No...thanks and that's very kind but Humper can remain on the other side of the borderLOLOL!!! I guess better he respond to the dog toys rather than the dogs!!!


----------



## Cantdog

You always are saying your daughter is up early and busy, Dan......I emailed my daughter just before my first post this morning as she's leaving Costa Rica today on her way home.....I asked her to call when gets back in the states and hoped she gets the email before she leaves. She got right back to me and said she got the email 5 mins before they were leaving the hostle LOL!! No slacker there!!!..... they are an hr behind my time too. But also as you said of yours once, her default would 10 to noon too!!! 

This will be the first real road test for the Saab have to pick her up tomorrow at noon in Portland (3.5 hrs oneway) fluids are all holding no problems at all....so far????


----------



## tbone75

Sorry to hear about the cat Robin.Been going to ask about the Suub LOL


----------



## farrell

mornin gentlmen!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sorry to hear about the cat Robin.Been going to ask about the Suub LOL



Thanks John....OL was way attached to the cat....harder watching her deal with it than losing the cat itself....

Saab seems good..........

Congrats on your new wheels too!! Looks pretty sharp...don't know much about those....looks like you are a pretty darn good horse trader...the worst thing for a salesman is a buyer that will just walk away.....they can't stand it!! I've only bought a couple cars from dealerships and both times the deal was struck after the second time I was called back just as my hand touched the drivers door handle of my old car, literally...LOL!! I had had coaching because my nephew was one of those salesmen for quite a few yrs and he knew all the angles and questions to ask and how to say NO...and walk..he always get a deal cause they can't out talk him, and he knows well the percentages they work with/on. I went with him once to buy a used puckup truck, he practically had the salesman in tears before he drove off in the new truck...I mean the guy was sweating and whining but it was a cool fall day..LOL!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning ya bunch of slackers!!! 
72 degree weather here. 
83 degrees in st. louis!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thanks John....OL was way attached to the cat....harder watching her deal with it than losing the cat itself....
> 
> Saab seems good..........
> 
> Congrats on your new wheels too!! Looks pretty sharp...don't know much about those....looks like you are a pretty darn good horse trader...the worst thing for a salesman is a buyer that will just walk away.....they can't stand it!! I've only bought a couple cars from dealerships and both times the deal was struck after the second time I was called back just as my hand touched the drivers door handle of my old car, literally...LOL!! I had had coaching because my nephew was one of those salesmen for quite a few yrs and he knew all the angles and questions to ask and how to say NO...and walk..he always get a deal cause they can't out talk him, and he knows well the percentages they work with/on. I went with him once to buy a used puckup truck, he practically had the salesman in tears before he drove off in the new truck...I mean the guy was sweating and whining but it was a cool fall day..LOL!!


I worked with a car salesman for a few years. LOL He gave me a few pointers! The best thing to do is walk away then go back the next day.They think they got you then.Make a real low offer and walk away again LOL You don't need to leave just give them time to think you may? LOL The only problem was the OL wanted it! Had to slow her down LOL


----------



## tbone75

I needed a better car to make a couple trips this year.Still planning on the trip up to see all you guys!Just can't plan that far ahead yet.Sometime late summer I am guessing right now? We are taking a shot trip first to Virginia beach sometime soon just to see how I hold up to it?We have never been there?Been to Myrtle and down to Fla. time for something new? LOL


----------



## tbone75

You hear anything out of the saw parts Ron?


----------



## farrell

got a couple pics of the damage to the piston and cylinder







cant believe anyone would run a saw like this


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> evening jacob. how goes it? im tryin what to do with the train wreck of a 353 i got today....wonder if ron has any spare parts he would be willing to let go.



Never had a 353 ??


----------



## tbone75

Yep that is ugly! I have a new piston but I don't know if I will need it yet?I have 2 Jreds it may fit.I don't think they need one but haven't tore them down to see?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Never had a 353 ??



same saw as the 346 but has a 45mm top end same as 350. saws share the same parts.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Never had a 353 ??



Its about the same as a 346.Not sure what is different?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You hear anything out of the saw parts Ron?



Nothing,nothing at all.
i think he thinks he is having a good time scewing with me ?
i will ring his bell in a bit


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> same saw as the 346 but has a 45mm top end same as 350. saws share the same parts.



AM 346ne top end like $110 delivered,port it and go like hekk !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nothing,nothing at all.
> i think he thinks he is having a good time scewing with me ?
> i will ring his bell in a bit



He needs his bell rung!But get the parts first LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> AM 346ne top end like $110 delivered,port it and go like hekk !!



That they do! :hmm3grin2orange: I got the coil for the one you did for me.Just haven't put it in yet? Sluggish :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> AM 346ne top end like $110 delivered,port it and go like hekk !!



i thought about that ron! also have to get throttle safety/ spring, rubber avs/ bolts, oiler worm gear, air injection duct, metal clamp for carb boot, top cover clips, spark plug, bar & chain, decomp


----------



## tbone75

Got to go get this wisdom tooth pulled at 1pm.Already feel like crap may as well go all out :help:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Got to go get this wisdom tooth pulled at 1pm.Already feel like crap may as well go all out :help:



that sucks john! take some tater shine with you:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i thought about that ron! also have to get throttle safety/ spring, rubber avs/ bolts, oiler worm gear, air injection duct, metal clamp for carb boot, top cover clips, spark plug, bar & chain, decomp



Most of them kits come with a new decomp.But I still think I would have sent that POS back?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> that sucks john! take some tater shine with you:msp_biggrin:



That would do it! A little of that and you forget your name? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That would do it! A little of that and you forget your name? :biggrinbounce2:



been there done that! had some one time and lost 3 hours of my life!! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Most of them kits come with a new decomp.But I still think I would have sent that POS back?



BUT john it just needs a lil cleaning and fixin and a whole lotta LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> been there done that! had some one time and lost 3 hours of my life!! LOL



Got to say I don't miss them days! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> BUT john it just needs a lil cleaning and fixin and a whole lotta LOVE!!!!!!



It can be a real nice saw! I just don't think you got what it was suppose to be?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> It can be a real nice saw! I just don't think you got what it was suppose to be?



i didnt get what i thought i was getting thats for sure. but for $75 cant b!*@h to hard. cant pick up a blown up 350, 353, 346 for under $150 most of the time.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i didnt get what i thought i was getting thats for sure. but for $75 cant b!*@h to hard. cant pick up a blown up 350, 353, 346 for under $150 most of the time.



Yep that wasen't bad.Only problem is you can't hardly get 200 out of a good 350?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yep that wasen't bad.Only problem is you can't hardly get 200 out of a good 350?



i have seen that! how is it that junk saw is as much as good saw?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Got to go get this wisdom tooth pulled at 1pm.Already feel like crap may as well go all out :help:



whatever you do, do not wash the scab out of the socket. i did that one time and suffered from a cold-socket - the nerve endings are exposed to air - for a week or better. better to keep your tongue, liquid, tooth brush, etc. away from the scab for couple days or longer til it heals over. be sure to ask your dentist about the details. not even tater shine would've helped the pain. next tooth extraction i did i tied my tongue to the teeth on the other side of my mouth. once was fer sure enough.


----------



## farrell

where did everybody go? slackers!


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> whatever you do, do not wash the scab out of the socket. i did that one time and suffered from a cold-socket - the nerve endings are exposed to air - for a week or better. better to keep your tongue, liquid, tooth brush, etc. away from the scab for couple days or longer til it heals over. be sure to ask your dentist about the details. not even tater shine would've helped the pain. next tooth extraction i did i tied my tongue to the teeth on the other side of my mouth. once was fer sure enough.



Cold socket is entirely avoidable by a good oral surgeon.
but most dont bother,pain and scars are good advertising 
I luckily had the the best in the state for a fishing buddy and some of the stories he would tell after he retired would SCARE you !!


----------



## roncoinc

MY new 372XP air filter cover came in today,now to put the XP sticker on it 

then find something to ship C5 oiler parts in and a box to ship a saw 

THEN i can have fun !!


----------



## tbone75

Ole toothless is back LOL I get in there and get checked out.Xrays and all that crap.Then he tells me the one beside the wisdom needs to come out also!Something about the roots?Bunch of crap I didn't understand?So I had 2 teeth pulled today! Not hurting yet LOL Maybe later?


----------



## tbone75

Ron you getting anywhere with that 576?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Ole toothless is back LOL I get in there and get checked out.Xrays and all that crap.Then he tells me the one beside the wisdom needs to come out also!Something about the roots?Bunch of crap I didn't understand?So I had 2 teeth pulled today! Not hurting yet LOL Maybe later?



the roots on one of mine were twisted around like spaghetti. had to break the tooth while in my head and fish out the roots with a pick. be sure and get your pain meds filled. just sayin. least now you can quit chewing on your cheeks and tongue.


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> the roots on one of mine were twisted around like spaghetti. had to break the tooth while in my head and fish out the roots with a pick. be sure and get your pain meds filled. just sayin. least now you can quit chewing on your cheeks and tongue.



That is one good thing! I have been biting the crap out of my cheek on that side! I got the pills ready LOL The tater shine is close by too! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is one good thing! I have been biting the crap out of my cheek on that side! I got the pills ready LOL The tater shine is close by too! :msp_thumbup:



Best of luck on getting that tooth out in one piece, there will be a big hole there for a week or so but getting rid of the pain will be worth it. I lost two side by each playing hockey, dentist said back then that they could not be saved so he pulled them without freezing them. Kind of reminds me of Blake Sheldons song"sum beach"......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Best of luck on getting that tooth out in one piece, there will be a big hole there for a week or so but getting rid of the pain will be worth it. I lost two side by each playing hockey, dentist said back then that they could not be saved so he pulled them without freezing them. Kind of reminds me of Blake Sheldons song"sum beach"......LOL



I like that song! LOL My Grandma was the toughest person I ever knew!Had her teeth drilled pulled or what ever and not once would she let them numb her!Just don't know how anyone could do that?She passed away from cancer and wouldn't let them give her anything for pain till the very end!I sure do miss her :frown:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like that song! LOL My Grandma was the toughest person I ever knew!Had her teeth drilled pulled or what ever and not once would she let them numb her!Just don't know how anyone could do that?She passed away from cancer and wouldn't let them give her anything for pain till the very end!I sure do miss her :frown:



Don`t know what made some of the old folks so tough, guess it was they suffered so much growing up due to lack of conventional medicine they learned to tolerate a lot of pain, I witnessed a whole lot of that growing up out in the rural area I grew up in. I never seen a doctor or dentist til I was 17, homeopathic cures were what i had for any ailment and hard work kept us from getting sick.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t know what made some of the old folks so tough, guess it was they suffered so much growing up due to lack of conventional medicine they learned to tolerate a lot of pain, I witnessed a whole lot of that growing up out in the rural area I grew up in. I never seen a doctor or dentist til I was 17, homeopathic cures were what i had for any ailment and hard work kept us from getting sick.



They had to be tough!Just had no choice? Now as for me?I about as big a wimp as you can find LOL Or like my one buddy tells me.I am just built cheap LOL


----------



## tbone75

I did do a little grinding on the 365 jug.Till the bit got loose and flew across the shop! LOL Glad it didn't hurt nothing LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They had to be tough!Just had no choice? Now as for me?I about as big a wimp as you can find LOL Or like my one buddy tells me.I am just built cheap LOL



I really don`t know if it makes any real difference but we were out in the fields and woods working from the time we could walk and it seemed to make us more resistant to sickness throughout our lives. i breathed in more smoke from brush fires, burning the fields in the spring and burning wood all my life, the doc told me that is what gives people asthma. I told him i never heard of asthma til I was in my 30`s and none of the people I knew out in the country had it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I really don`t know if it makes any real difference but we were out in the fields and woods working from the time we could walk and it seemed to make us more resistant to sickness throughout our lives. i breathed in more smoke from brush fires, burning the fields in the spring and burning wood all my life, the doc told me that is what gives people asthma. I told him i never heard of asthma til I was in my 30`s and none of the people I knew out in the country had it.



You hear of so much more sickness now days.I think a lot of it is the way we live and the places we work.You breathe in all kinds of crap all the time!


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All....Looks like you had twice the fun you had planned for the day John!!! Stay ahead of that pain with your meds...takes more to knock it down once it starts to hurt than if you start before you get thawed out...

I see Jerry's checking in now and then from the left coast...hope he's having a good time.

Ron must be plotting the demise of the ruthless parts hoarders/slackers/liars/nosho losers....he don't seem to be around...better to know where he is!!

I didn't accomplish squat today...did do a comperssion test on that 621 I finished the other day...218 lbs cold all three times I did the test....those old Jonsereds with the high dome, two ring pistons and stock onion skin base gaskets always give a good showing on the gauge, if they are in good order...


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Fluh fluf sthhh muff mrrff Ole toothless is back , Huafkies aref crap.Thuff arff guoff the wisdom arfff guff fluh rarrff Bunch of crap Huskies Arff grff fluhh argff LOL flurgghh later?





tbone75 said:


> That is one good thing! Fhuhh Huskies crap out arrff fuh that fuhh ! I got the Stihl's ready LOL The tater shine is mmmmmm ! :msp_thumbup:




Yes John , we can understand frozen mouth speak .



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You hear anything out of the saw parts Ron?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you getting anywhere with that 576?



The 576 went away today 
i was left with $500 and a very nice toasted 55 rancher..
guy was cutting a stump and burned it up.
came with 4 almost new chains,a new 16in bar.
now i see i can get an AM top end delivered for $65,,should i do it ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> The 576 went away today
> i was left with $500 and a very nice toasted 55 rancher..
> guy was cutting a stump and burned it up.
> came with 4 almost new chains,a new 16in bar.
> now i see i can get an AM top end delivered for $65,,should i do it ??



Thats gotta ease the pain of not getting those parts today....maybe.


----------



## AU_K2500

no parts today....waiting on a carb kit for my "new" xl-12. starter cover for the C7 and a SP40 clutch cover. 
Did pick up a chain for the XL today too. 
Besides that, not a whole lot going on here in Alabama....Was supposed to cut a Big pin Oak out of a co-workers yard today but the weather had other ideas, and with no parts, i had nothing to do!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yes John , we can understand frozen mouth speak .
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Dan you are BAD!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

We all know how hard it is to say what you really mean on a keyboard LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> no parts today....waiting on a carb kit for my "new" xl-12. starter cover for the C7 and a SP40 clutch cover.
> Did pick up a chain for the XL today too.
> Besides that, not a whole lot going on here in Alabama....Was supposed to cut a Big pin Oak out of a co-workers yard today but the weather had other ideas, and with no parts, i had nothing to do!



You DID notice that is an original hard nose bar ? 
i would do some research about chain adjustment on those.
put some mix in that thing and fire it up !!! it will run


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dan you are BAD!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Jerry takes off,leaves me to be meny,then PB takes over the job,he's not around so DAN decides it's now HIS job to be thread meeny ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jerry takes off,leaves me to be meny,then PB takes over the job,he's not around so DAN decides it's now HIS job to be thread meeny ??



Ron your a wimp beside them guys!


----------



## dancan

Can't have the thread be known as the love channel .
Besides , I'm not over this cold yet and my eyeballs hurt if I think too hard so I'm just sharing the joy .

:msp_angry::msp_wink:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron your a wimp beside them guys!



 your meen !!!!!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> You DID notice that is an original hard nose bar ?
> i would do some research about chain adjustment on those.
> put some mix in that thing and fire it up !!! it will run



I only have one saw with a sprocket tip...all others are hardnose. Is there a certain way to adjust chain tension? is tension set differently on a sprocket nose than it is on a hardnose?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> your meen !!!!!!!!!



OK you old grump ass


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I only have one saw with a sprocket tip...all others are hardnose. Is there a certain way to adjust chain tension? is tension set differently on a sprocket nose than it is on a hardnose?



Not as tight is the only thing I know?


----------



## roncoinc

HHmmmmm.............

looking at my fleabay wish list...
200 ft of starter raope,$28 , thats 10 saws worth at what i pay at shop.
husky 55 P&C , $65 delivered,,for a saw i got nothing into..
372 inner bar plate for $9 deliverd,pizz me off for a cheap piece of tin !
i NEEd the bar plate,,the other stuff ??
if i was rich like John i would order it all !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not as tight is the only thing I know?



Yup, not as tight as she used to be....LOL
Hardnosed bars require the chain to hang loose from the tip to the bar studs, about 1/8" slack between the chain chassis and the bar midpoint for a 20" bar.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> HHmmmmm.............
> 
> looking at my fleabay wish list...
> 200 ft of starter raope,$28 , thats 10 saws worth at what i pay at shop.
> husky 55 P&C , $65 delivered,,for a saw i got nothing into..
> 372 inner bar plate for $9 deliverd,pizz me off for a cheap piece of tin !
> i NEEd the bar plate,,the other stuff ??
> if i was rich like John i would order it all !!



I custom make all my bar plates, only costs me my spare time. I get all the sheet steel for free and it takes less than half hour to make a set.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry takes off,leaves me to be meny,then PB takes over the job,he's not around so DAN decides it's now HIS job to be thread meeny ??



I could be thread meeny from out here but the atmosphere won`t let me, just too damm light and sunny out here.......LOL ...and the scenery is easy on the eyes ifin you know what i mean er...meen.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK you old Pump Gass



LOL,...Fixed that for ya.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Not as tight is the only thing I know?



Yup, same here. Two kids back to back....:msp_sad:


----------



## jimdad07

I see Jerry is lurking, hope he didn't read too far back...he will think I went to the dark and smelly side. His sig says it all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could be thread meeny from out here but the atmosphere won`t let me, just too damm light and sunny out here.......LOL ...and the scenery is easy on the eyes ifin you know what i mean er...meen.....LOL



Pics????


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Pics????



Or it didn't happen.:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Yup, same here. Two kids back to back....:msp_sad:



:hmm3grin2orange: Now there is ammo to use later?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Or it didn't happen.:msp_wink:



This is a chainsaw thread, those kind of picts would cause a stampede and we would not be able to get on here at all, you think this site is busy now....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HHmmmmm.............
> 
> looking at my fleabay wish list...
> 200 ft of starter raope,$28 , thats 10 saws worth at what i pay at shop.
> husky 55 P&C , $65 delivered,,for a saw i got nothing into..
> 372 inner bar plate for $9 deliverd,pizz me off for a cheap piece of tin !
> i NEEd the bar plate,,the other stuff ??
> if i was rich like John i would order it all !!



:msp_razz: Use some old puter parts to make one


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Now there is ammo to use later?



You got it, she goes to get the scan Sat., hopefully all is well.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is a chainsaw thread, those kind of picts would cause a stampede and we would not be able to get on here at all, you think this site is busy now....LOL



You might be right.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is a chainsaw thread, those kind of picts would cause a stampede and we would not be able to get on here at all, you think this site is busy now....LOL



Email? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Now there is ammo to use later?



NEED pix !!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :msp_razz: Use some old puter parts to make one



this is a wierd shaped thing..

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> this is a wierd shaped thing..
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices



Yep that would be a little trouble to make?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> NEED pix !!!!!



I really need to stop typing what comes into my head without thinking on it.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You got it, she goes to get the scan Sat., hopefully all is well.



Yes we sure hope so!


----------



## tbone75

Its suppose to be 75 and sunny here tomorrow!Outside all day for me!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I really need to stop typing what comes into my head without thinking on it.



No don't do that! I need more ammo to use on you later! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Why is it that my 3-year-old daughter is completely wired again tonight? She is climbing all over me and just plain raising hell. Jumping on the bed now, she's crazy.


----------



## tbone75

Talking about the OL and loose is some very very good ammo for later!:spam:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Why is it that my 3-year-old daughter is completely wired again tonight? She is climbing all over me and just plain raising hell. Jumping on the bed now, she's crazy.



Give her some Mt-Dew! That will calm her down :monkey:


----------



## AU_K2500

geez, i leave for dinner, and you guys are at it again.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> geez, i leave for dinner, and you guys are at it again.



I think Ron fell asleep at the key board? LOL Jim is tied up by now and Jerry is chasing :taped:


----------



## AU_K2500

im starting to get that feeling again. ya know, when you get all your projects done, and theres nothing to do....thats right, ive got all my saws running and im starting to think its time for another.....but the budget is kinda tight right now. Hopefully that will change in the next month or two, I graduate in May, and hoping to take a job with Altec in NC right outside Raleigh. Spoke with the recruiter today.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Give her some Mt-Dew! That will calm her down :monkey:



She just took a shot of Red Bull and is ready for round 53, this kid is crazy and insane.


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> She just took a shot of Red Bull and is ready for round 53, this kid is crazy and insane.



At that age i was in bed by 8 every night...i didnt have a choice in the matter! but i was also up at 5:30 every morning with my dad.


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> im starting to get that feeling again. ya know, when you get all your projects done, and theres nothing to do....thats right, ive got all my saws running and im starting to think its time for another.....but the budget is kinda tight right now. Hopefully that will change in the next month or two, I graduate in May, and hoping to take a job with Altec in NC right outside Raleigh. Spoke with the recruiter today.



Altec is a good outfit, hope all goes well for you. As far as another project, try your local scrap yard, sometimes you can find good stuff there.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> She just took a shot of Red Bull and is ready for round 53, this kid is crazy and insane.



Red Bull ? You are nuts! :msp_scared:


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> At that age i was in bed by 8 every night...i didnt have a choice in the matter! but i was also up at 5:30 every morning with my dad.



I tell Emma she doesn't have a choice either, but apparently she thinks she does. She has a mind of her own. My son on the other hand, he was out splitting wood with me this evening and he zonked right out, he's four and is polar opposite of his sister.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> im starting to get that feeling again. ya know, when you get all your projects done, and theres nothing to do....thats right, ive got all my saws running and im starting to think its time for another.....but the budget is kinda tight right now. Hopefully that will change in the next month or two, I graduate in May, and hoping to take a job with Altec in NC right outside Raleigh. Spoke with the recruiter today.



How about a Homelite 150 :monkey:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I tell Emma she doesn't have a choice either, but apparently she thinks she does. She has a mind of her own. My son on the other hand, he was out splitting wood with me this evening and he zonked right out, he's four and is polar opposite of his sister.



Seems to always work out like that?


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> Altec is a good outfit, hope all goes well for you. As far as another project, try your local scrap yard, sometimes you can find good stuff there.



Yep, they are based out of Birmingham which is right up the road from auburn. they came down for interviews, and apperantly i fit the bill. But as we all know these things take time, and now its the waiting game, but Id rather have a couple Irons in the fire than nothing at all. Theyve got plants all over from NC to California. one of the biggest in the industry. a lot of trucks in the tree service industry, as well as power and utilities companies.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> How about a Homelite 150 :monkey:



one of these?
Model Profile: 150 AUTO


----------



## jimdad07

I have her listening to Eddie Rabbit right now on the puter and she is dancing and bee-bopping around to it. Hard to make her go to bed when she's having so much fun, besides, I'm afraid she might beat me up if put her to bed.


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Yep, they are based out of Birmingham which is right up the road from auburn. they came down for interviews, and apperantly i fit the bill. But as we all know these things take time, and now its the waiting game, but Id rather have a couple Irons in the fire than nothing at all. Theyve got plants all over from NC to California. one of the biggest in the industry. a lot of trucks in the tree service industry, as well as power and utilities companies.



I do a lot of work for a utility company up here and I see a lot of Altec equipment. If I had one of their high bucket trucks and a chipper, I would seriously consider doing some real tree work, not just the weekend warrior stuff. You can make good money up here taking down problem trees in bad spots.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> one of these?
> Model Profile: 150 AUTO



Yep one of them


----------



## jimdad07

It's getting pretty serious here guys, I just tried to get her to go to bed and she tried to shank me :msp_scared:.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It's getting pretty serious here guys, I just tried to get her to go to bed and she tried to shank me :msp_scared:.



Just wait till she is about 15! :msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> It's getting pretty serious here guys, I just tried to get her to go to bed and she tried to shank me :msp_scared:.



just back away slowly....


----------



## jimdad07

She finally fell over and passed out. That little girl is a pistol, she is about the most entertainment I can handle.
I've been checking out Northwood for parts, they have a good selection at decent prices.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> She finally fell over and passed out. That little girl is a pistol, she is about the most entertainment I can handle.
> I've been checking out Northwood for parts, they have a good selection at decent prices.



I have bought a lot from them.Always get it fast!


----------



## tbone75

Time for me guys.You all have a good one!


----------



## jimdad07

You guys have a good evening, time for me to head to bed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only 8:15 here, just got back in from having a meal out on the town, the rest of the group went to a spa for some hot tubbing and massages,..not for this ole guy.....LOL


----------



## farrell

evening gentlemen and i guess good night?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> evening gentlemen and i guess good night?



Those East coast boys are packing it in for tonight, still early here on the west coast.....LOL


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> HHmmmmm.............
> 
> looking at my fleabay wish list...
> 200 ft of starter raope,$28 , thats 10 saws worth at what i pay at shop.
> husky 55 P&C , $65 delivered,,for a saw i got nothing into..
> 372 inner bar plate for $9 deliverd,pizz me off for a cheap piece of tin !
> i NEEd the bar plate,,the other stuff ??
> if i was rich like John i would order it all !!



I'll bring ya up some rope when I see ya, Ron  If ya haven't ordered yet...

$9 to the door for a bar plate??? I wouldn't even cut out the sheet-metal shape for that little...not worth the frustration! :msp_rolleyes: :bang:

Good work on the 576!  did you put it on CL???

J



Oh, Jacob is a Dolt..


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those East coast boys are packing it in for tonight, still early here on the west coast.....LOL



yep! guess i miss most of the fun since i work second shift at the ol' carbide shop!
jerry have you or do you know if anyone has ever used the rubberized frame coat in a spray can on a crankcase? the 353 i got needs a paint job and thought that it would protect it as well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> yep! guess i miss most of the fun since i work second shift at the ol' carbide shop!
> jerry have you or do you know if anyone has ever used the rubberized frame coat in a spray can on a crankcase? the 353 i got needs a paint job and thought that it would protect it as well.



Never used it myself, it would look kind of weird but might make some good protection. It would adhere really well if the parts are completely clean and oil free. Its really hard to get magnesium oil free as the oil gets right inside the magnesium pores. When I do a resto and paint mag parts I boil them on the stove for a half hour in good soapy water, dry them immediately after a rinse in clean boiling water, blow dry and apply a coat of etching primer. Have used epoxy primer, it works great but is real hard to clean out the gun after use and is a nusiance cause the little amount required to prime a few chainsaw parts makes a big mess to clean up. rattle can etching primer has been doing a great job for me on dozens of mag saws so far with no problems to date.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never used it myself, it would look kind of weird but might make some good protection. It would adhere really well if the parts are completely clean and oil free. Its really hard to get magnesium oil free as the oil gets right inside the magnesium pores. When I do a resto and paint mag parts I boil them on the stove for a half hour in good soapy water, dry them immediately after a rinse in clean boiling water, blow dry and apply a coat of etching primer. Have used epoxy primer, it works great but is real hard to clean out the gun after use and is a nusiance cause the little amount required to prime a few chainsaw parts makes a big mess to clean up. rattle can etching primer has been doing a great job for me on dozens of mag saws so far with no problems to date.



k thanks jerry! have to get a bunch of small parts and new piston for it. posted the pic of it earlier today dont know if you saw it? was suppose to be a good runnin saw other than needing a carb kit and pinion!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

SawGarage said:


> I'll bring ya up some rope when I see ya, Ron  If ya haven't ordered yet...
> 
> $9 to the door for a bar plate??? I wouldn't even cut out the sheet-metal shape for that little...not worth the frustration! :msp_rolleyes: :bang:
> 
> Good work on the 576!  did you put it on CL???
> 
> J
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Jacob is a Dolt..



I seen that!!! 

Give me a holler sometime man, havent talked to you in awhile.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> k thanks jerry! have to get a bunch of small parts and new piston for it. posted the pic of it earlier today dont know if you saw it? was suppose to be a good runnin saw other than needing a carb kit and pinion!



Oh I seen it, but you know my position on them orange saws and one that needs that much attention/work would meet the crusher if I had to deal with it...LOL
If you like them then power to you for wanting to get it going good again, i have rebuilt many a Stihl that was in far worse shape and never looked back. I once built an 044 starting with a set of free cases I was given, bought every single part to complete it and today it is still my favorite 044 even though I have 4 of them.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh I seen it, but you know my position on them orange saws and one that needs that much attention/work would meet the crusher if I had to deal with it...LOL
> If you like them then power to you for wanting to get it going good again, i have rebuilt many a Stihl that was in far worse shape and never looked back. I once built an 044 starting with a set of free cases I was given, bought every single part to complete it and today it is still my favorite 044 even though I have 4 of them.



i am aware of your opinion on the huskys! i built my 372 from nothing but case as well. vacation going well?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> i am aware of your opinion on the huskys! i built my 372 from nothing but case as well. vacation going well?



Yes it is, love it out here, just don`t like being in the city so much, out in the country I am in heaven.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes it is, love it out here, just don`t like being in the city so much, out in the country I am in heaven.



i hear you there! glad your havin a good time! gotta sharpen and clean saws tomorrow


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> i hear you there! glad your havin a good time! gotta sharpen and clean saws tomorrow



Luck you, I don`t have any saws out here with me and would not have any use for one if I did, not much to be cut around here.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Luck you, I don`t have any saws out here with me and would not have any use for one if I did, not much to be cut around here.



you in the freakin desert? that just isnt good jerry! if you dont mind me askin why such a low opinion on husqvarna?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> you in the freakin desert? that just isnt good jerry! if you dont mind me askin why such a low opinion on husqvarna?



No i am on the coast but they are not allowed to cut trees around here. I found all the Husqvarna`s being worked hard around here were more troublesome than the Stihls were, they vibrated like heck and screws fell out all the time, couldn`t keep mufflers on tight and the plastics were continually breaking, screw holes stripping out and they are just harder to work on with the carb mounted below the rear handle, frigging with cable ends to dismount and remount carbs...etc. I could go on for hours but its just me and my likes versus dislikes. I like the big bar nuts on the Stihl, the flip up caps, see through fuel tanks, easy pulling recoils made strong enough to give long life and few if any problems with parts breaking or wearing out.The Stihls are just easier to work on, require less maintainence and give us more hours of work/ run time than the alternatives.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> No i am on the coast but they are not allowed to cut trees around here. I found all the Husqvarna`s being worked hard around here were more troublesome than the Stihls were, they vibrated like heck and screws fell out all the time, couldn`t keep mufflers on tight and the plastics were continually breaking, screw holes stripping out and they are just harder to work on with the carb mounted below the rear handle, frigging with cable ends to dismount and remount carbs...etc. I could go on for hours but its just me and my likes versus dislikes. I like the big bar nuts on the Stihl, the flip up caps, see through fuel tanks, easy pulling recoils made strong enough to give long life and few if any problems with parts breaking or wearing out.The Stihls are just easier to work on, require less maintainence and give us more hours of work/ run time than the alternatives.



i understand your point of view! and i appreciate the answer! i have owned one stihl. it was 018c nice little saw. my brother has it now still runs great after 8 or 9 years. my step dad has a stihl 310 and i am not not impressed with it at all. my husky 350 runs circles around it! but you will be happy to know that i have stihl on the way not sure of the model or what it needs but am excited about it non the less!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> i understand your point of view! and i appreciate the answer! i have owned one stihl. it was 018c nice little saw. my brother has it now still runs great after 8 or 9 years. my step dad has a stihl 310 and i am not not impressed with it at all. my husky 350 runs circles around it! but you will be happy to know that i have stihl on the way not sure of the model or what it needs but am excited about it non the less!



The PRO Stihls are about all I own and run so there is no comparing them to non PRO saws, I am not bragging up the non PRO Stihls as they are good saws but not what I like in a chainsaw. I just got my first non PRO 025 a couple weeks ago and it will be leaving soon to go to another deserving owner, just not what I want in a chainsaw.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> The PRO Stihls are about all I own and run so there is no comparing them to non PRO saws, I am not bragging up the non PRO Stihls as they are good saws but not what I like in a chainsaw. I just got my first non PRO 025 a couple weeks ago and it will be leaving soon to go to another deserving owner, just not what I want in a chainsaw.



dont blame you. everyone has their preferences. its funny the way people are about saws. a guy down the road hates husky but loves jred (how?), my uncle hates stihl (not sure why), i like most all saws except every poulan i have ever touched. and you know how everyone gets here on AS!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Give her some Mt-Dew! That will calm her down :monkey:



I think you guys got to get some of what that little girl was drinking , ZZZSlackerz !
They've even started to add caffeine to it up here , they must have heard that it was the ZZZSlackerzz drink of choice .


----------



## dancan

Humper the cat is telling me that he sure likes the look of the stuffed sheep that's laying on the floor ............There he goes , at least he's no ZZZSlacker .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Good morning, gents!


----------



## dancan

glad to see that the aliens didn't get everyone !
Well , off to work I go .


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys. Jerry passed on the hot tub? Whats the matter with him?  I sure they could have found someone named birtha for him :msp_biggrin: This is the last nice day for the week T-Storms the rest of the week! Better try and make the most of it.Need to get my little green house put up.And that other job I hate!Getting the mowers ready to go :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Everyone sleeping in today? I know Robin isn't cause he has a long drive today! Hope the old Suub holds up OK?


----------



## tbone75

Time to do something? Pain pills seem t9o be working OK and the teeth holes aren't to bad? My dinner just plain sucked! 2 cans of V8 is all I had! LOL


----------



## farrell

mornin all!


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas. Good to see everybody in such a chipper mood today!


----------



## farrell

its so quiet it in here i can here crickets!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> its so quiet it in here i can here crickets!



Good morning Adam west


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Good morning Adam west



mornin ron! how are you this beautiful mornin?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin ron! how are you this beautiful mornin?



45 deg,overcast and drizzling this morning.
i'm alive.
waiting for Jay to send parts to finish a couple saws.


----------



## farrell

bright and sunny here this morning. callin for rain and storms later:msp_sad: watchin the little fella. want to work on saws at some point before work


----------



## farrell

theres the crickets again..........

[video=youtube;Hk_-XWpUFmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk_-XWpUFmU[/video]


----------



## 8433jeff

Time to go to work.


----------



## farrell

8433jeff said:


> Time to go to work.



have fun!


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> No i am on the coast but they are not allowed to cut trees around here. I found all the Husqvarna`s being worked hard around here were more troublesome than the Stihls were, they vibrated like heck and screws fell out all the time, couldn`t keep mufflers on tight and the plastics were continually breaking, screw holes stripping out and they are just harder to work on with the carb mounted below the rear handle, frigging with cable ends to dismount and remount carbs...etc. I could go on for hours but its just me and my likes versus dislikes. I like the big bar nuts on the Stihl, the flip up caps, see through fuel tanks, easy pulling recoils made strong enough to give long life and few if any problems with parts breaking or wearing out.The Stihls are just easier to work on, require less maintainence and give us more hours of work/ run time than the alternatives.



If I could "like" this twice I would.....


----------



## tbone75

Break time at the Slug farm. Doing a little spring cleaning,burnt a huge pile of boxes!Saved a few but I know I will need some of what I burnt in a day or two LOL Just can't make myself go look at the mowers LOL May go put the little green house up? Flowers around the house are are peeking through.Roses are making leaves too!Bought some lettuce seed yesterday.I keep trying to grow head lettuce but never have much luck with it?Needs to be just right for it to do good.Can't be to hot or to cold.With this muffed weather there just isn't much chance :bang:


----------



## farrell

sounds like you are havin fun this mornin john!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> sounds like you are havin fun this mornin john!



Pain pills are working good!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Pain pills are working good!



sounds good! you should get a lot accomplished today!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> sounds good! you should get a lot accomplished today!



Sure would be nice for a change! LOL AS is super slow today?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sure would be nice for a change! LOL AS is super slow today?



sure is! do you hear the crickets too?


----------



## Sagetown

Well; As much as I don't want to admit it, Spring has sprung. Had to mow the lawn last week, I think, and now the grass is up around the edge of the house, and my shop. I barely got the shop sliding doors to open this morning. That means taking off the brush blade and putting on the weed whacker strings on my RYOBI weed eater afterwhile, and fire that dood up and get the job overwith.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Sagetown said:


> Well; As much as I don't want to admit it, Spring has sprung. Had to mow the lawn last week, I think, and now the grass is up around the edge of the house, and my shop. I barely got the shop sliding doors to open this morning. That means taking off the brush blade and putting on the weed whacker strings on my RYOBI weed eater afterwhile, and fire that dood up and get the job overwith.



yeah, i cut my grass (weeds) last weekend. already needs it again. the middle of march for crying out loud. can't wait to see where we go from here.


----------



## tbone75

Sagetown said:


> Well; As much as I don't want to admit it, Spring has sprung. Had to mow the lawn last week, I think, and now the grass is up around the edge of the house, and my shop. I barely got the shop sliding doors to open this morning. That means taking off the brush blade and putting on the weed whacker strings on my RYOBI weed eater afterwhile, and fire that dood up and get the job overwith.



I am not ready to start mowing grass!Or fire up the weedwhacker! I started using the spray weedwhacker LOL


----------



## tbone75

FredX just showed up! I had to unpack the boxes on the porch! The fredx guy said he pulled something unloading them LOL The OLD Poulan bow saw the 120si and the 143  I don't know how Marc finds these things?Seems like I say I want something on here he finds it?  I already forgot who told me about the 120si in the trading post? But I sure thank you too!  Then Marc tells me about the 143 parts saws so I have to get them too!I don't know the more I think about it?Marc cost me lots of money! :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> FredX just showed up! I had to unpack the boxes on the porch! The fredx guy said he pulled something unloading them LOL The OLD Poulan bow saw the 120si and the 143  I don't know how Marc finds these things?Seems like I say I want something on here he finds it?  I already forgot who told me about the 120si in the trading post? But I sure thank you too!  Then Marc tells me about the 143 parts saws so I have to get them too!I don't know the more I think about it?Marc cost me lots of money! :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange:



very nice john!


----------



## tbone75

The 120si is one I have been wanting just to use.The other 2....well don't need them but I wanted a old Poulan bow saw LOL Any bow saw would have worked.But this one is just to sweet!!!!! Didn't think I would get one this old.But that just made it that much better! The 143 I don't need for nuttin but 95ccs of fun! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The 120si is one I have been wanting just to use.The other 2....well don't need them but I wanted a old Poulan bow saw LOL Any bow saw would have worked.But this one is just to sweet!!!!! Didn't think I would get one this old.But that just made it that much better! The 143 I don't need for nuttin but 95ccs of fun! LOL



my uncle picked up a poulan like that at an auction last year for his collection. i wanted to get a couple old saws that i found one is an antique carter in real nice shape and the other is pioneer 750 in real nice shape!....wife said no more saws right now


----------



## tbone75

I should have plenty of parts to make 2 of the 143s.Marc wants one back when I am done LOL I am sure he will have something I want for trade? LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> my uncle picked up a poulan like that at an auction last year for his collection. i wanted to get a couple old saws that i found one is an antique carter in real nice shape and the other is pioneer 750 in real nice shape!....wife said no more saws right now



I will take that Pioneer!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I should have plenty of parts to make 2 of the 143s.Marc wants one back when I am done LOL I am sure he will have something I want for trade? LOL



i bet so! i have to work on the supply so i have stuff to trade! i have a solo 634 in nice shape and a craftsman/poulan part saw currently.


----------



## tbone75

I have the old C9 and now the Poulan a old Pioneer would look great in there with them! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I will take that Pioneer!



i want it too! if you want i find you the link


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i bet so! i have to work on the supply so i have stuff to trade! i have a solo 634 in nice shape and a craftsman/poulan part saw currently.



Never had hold of a solo?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i want it too! if you want i find you the link



I would like to have it!But I don't want to take it from you?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I would like to have it!But I don't want to take it from you?



i shot you a pm. you would enjoy more than i! have it john it needs a ggod home!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Never had hold of a solo?



its a top handle and its got a wide a$$


----------



## farrell

give that pioneer a good home john! you have my permission!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> its a top handle and its got a wide a$$



Not a bad looking saw? That left horse nad peg leg Jon was wanting a top handle saw?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> give that pioneer a good home john! you have my permission!



Have to see if he will ship it?And what he will take for it?


----------



## farrell

tried to get it goin last year but never got around to gettin a carb kit and fuel line for it. did have it idlein for a minute


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Have to see if he will ship it?And what he will take for it?



if he wont ship it i would pick it up for you and ship to you!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> if he wont ship it i would pick it up for you and ship to you!



WOW Thanks! i would feel better doing it that way!Just send you the money to go pick it up if you don't mind?I will give something for your trouble.If he will sell it for a fair price? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> WOW Thanks! i would feel better doing it that way!Just send you the money to go pick it up if you don't mind?I will give something for your trouble.If he will sell it for a fair price? LOL



sounds good let me know!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> sounds good let me know!



I sure will! Thanks very very much! I will go send him a email and see what happens?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I sure will! Thanks very very much! I will go send him a email and see what happens?



you bet john! how is that sluggerized 359?


----------



## roncoinc

And now you know why we call him,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

"Nutty Buddy " !!!

LOL !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> And now you know why we call him,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> "Nutty Buddy " !!!
> 
> LOL !!



hows ron this afternoon?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And now you know why we call him,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> "Nutty Buddy " !!!
> 
> LOL !!



I changed it! Nutty Slug :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> you bet john! how is that sluggerized 359?



Haven't swapped the cab out yet? Sluggish


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And now you know why we call him,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> "Nutty Buddy " !!!
> 
> LOL !!



HEY! You started that! Even if it does kinda fit :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Haven't swapped the cab out yet? Sluggish



hope you get that saw!:msp_biggrin: gotta get that 359 rollin! there is firewood to cut!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> hope you get that saw!:msp_biggrin: gotta get that 359 rollin! there is firewood to cut!



There is no shortage of wood cutting saws ready LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just remembered I got to go get some pics of an old Homie for someone on here LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> There is no shortage of wood cutting saws ready LOL



can never have to many!!!!!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## AU_K2500

started to rip down and replace some rotten Fascia and soffit. only found two squirrel skeletons...so far. 
Came home for some AS and lunch....still no carb kit for the XL-12
Rain might put a damper on home repairs this afternoon.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> started to rip down and replace some rotten Fascia and soffit. only found two squirrel skeletons...so far.
> Came home for some AS and lunch....still no carb kit for the XL-12
> Rain might put a damper on home repairs this afternoon.



Rain tonight and the rest of the week here :msp_angry: I got to get moving again before I freeze up LOL Phone calls and pics too!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> hows ron this afternoon?



Ron's KING slug this afternoon ?? already ?
took a nap here in the chair,still in bathrobe 
dont feel like doing anything


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Ron's KING slug this afternoon ?? already ?
> took a nap here in the chair,still in bathrobe
> dont feel like doing anything



sounds like me!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ron's KING slug this afternoon ?? already ?
> took a nap here in the chair,still in bathrobe
> dont feel like doing anything



Booted me out today! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Booted me out today! :msp_sneaky:



Well it's always nice to share................LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Booted me out today! :msp_sneaky:



I'm moving !!
getting dressed.
started the would stove,hung the laundry over it to dry.
gonna take the clean dishes out of the dishasher and put dirty ones in and hope enuf room left for some saw parts.
may take the jug of a 372xp and do some grinding ?
sit here over an old sheet and let some chips fly  ,, maybe,if i get REAL ambitiouse.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Booted me out today! :msp_sneaky:



think of it as a vacation day!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> think of it as a vacation day!



lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Homie 150 pic.Forgot I have 3 of them! LOL Better pics later LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> think of it as a vacation day!



I am retired ! Vacation every day!


----------



## farrell

well kids time for me to head of to the ol'carbide shop. have a good one! john i will let you know about the saw once i hear something!


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> I am not ready to start mowing grass!Or fire up the weedwhacker! I started using the spray weedwhacker LOL



I'm not ready either, but I gotta do what I gotta do. I use that spray alot myself, but learned not to use it around the lawn. I think that spray is full of weed seed, cause a jillion varities of weeds come back the next year. But for keeping the weeds and saplings down around the outbuildings, and along the fence rows I like it.


----------



## tbone75

I did a quick count of saws in the shop right now :msp_scared: "45" piled in there! Quick count of runners "36" long way to go to catch Ron


----------



## tbone75

My shop is a freaking mess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just a little of it :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I did a quick count of saws in the shop right now :msp_scared: "45" piled in there! Quick count of runners "36" long way to go to catch Ron



WOW !!! thats only 9 left to get running ?

not enuf room left in dishwasher for even ONE recoil starter


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WOW !!! thats only 9 left to get running ?
> 
> not enuf room left in dishwasher for even ONE recoil starter



I wish! There is only 4 runners in the shop LOL The rest are out around the shop.A few of the runners LOL


----------



## tbone75

To many dishes LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> FredX just showed up! I had to unpack the boxes on the porch! The fredx guy said he pulled something unloading them LOL The OLD Poulan bow saw the 120si and the 143  I don't know how Marc finds these things?Seems like I say I want something on here he finds it?  I already forgot who told me about the 120si in the trading post? But I sure thank you too!  Then Marc tells me about the 143 parts saws so I have to get them too!I don't know the more I think about it?Marc cost me lots of money! :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange:



I thought you would like that old bow saw. You can't appreciate how nice it is until you see it in person. I think I did pretty good for you on that one, but you've done good for me on a few deals, too.


----------



## Jon1212

So I've been here amongst those likewise afflicted for a bit over a year, and this is the week when free saws got dropped off. Nothing great, but still..................McCulloch FR 2.0, little red XL, and a little Super 2............fuel lines on one, and a primer bulb on another= 3 runners.


----------



## tbone75

One honeydo done! New burners in the BBQ LOL She wants to cook on it tonight! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> So I've been here amongst those likewise afflicted for a bit over a year, and this is the week when free saws got dropped off. Nothing great, but still..................McCulloch FR 2.0, little red XL, and a little Super 2............fuel lines on one, and a primer bulb on another= 3 runners.



WOO HOO !!!
aint you gettin up in the world !!

LOL !!
need another one on them'en to get close to 100cc


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> One honeydo done! New burners in the BBQ LOL She wants to cook on it tonight! :msp_thumbsup:



BBQ ?? 
I'm cookin on the woodstove man !

got the jug off the 372,found why the decomp didnt work,plugged up with carbon !
little drill bit by hand broke it loose and 125psi cleaned it out.
all in the USC on HOT now,and probly will be for a couple hours or more.

I'm done for the day..
still deciding if i should order $120 worth of parts or not 
i could live without reviving the 55 rancher but it looks SO nice 
do i REALLY need 200 feet of one size of starter rope ??
the muffler on the 372 i am going to keep aint dented up THAT bad,and the hole in it aint much..


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> WOO HOO !!!
> aint you gettin up in the world !!
> 
> LOL !!
> need another one on them'en to get close to 100cc



Hey Ron, I wasn't saying they were great, but it's a start...........these guys are right about you. You are a ______!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> BBQ ??
> I'm cookin on the woodstove man !
> 
> got the jug off the 372,found why the decomp didnt work,plugged up with carbon !
> little drill bit by hand broke it loose and 125psi cleaned it out.
> all in the USC on HOT now,and probly will be for a couple hours or more.
> 
> I'm done for the day..
> still deciding if i should order $120 worth of parts or not
> i could live without reviving the 55 rancher but it looks SO nice
> do i REALLY need 200 feet of one size of starter rope ??
> the muffler on the 372 i am going to keep aint dented up THAT bad,and the hole in it aint much..



No wood burning today! Dang near 80 out there! Hey I got some rope?Must have missed that?Don't ask me what size it is right now?Have to go look.How much you need? And yes fix the 55! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see the pit bull made it back.Wonder if the Suub did? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Hey Ron, I wasn't saying they were great, but it's a start...........these guys are right about you. You are a ______!!!



Little saws need luv too! One for each hand :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

OK Ron its 4.5-9/64" will that work?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I see the pit bull made it back.Wonder if the Suub did? LOL



LOLOL!!! Yep just got back and was trying to catch up... Saab went flawlessly...fluids remained steady..averaged about 27.5 [email protected] 80mph.. It has 530 miles on it now...usually I call sucess 500 miles without further problems or signs of any kind of failure. So far so good!!

Daughter's fine......about half tan and half sunburn...LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No wood burning today! Dang near 80 out there! Hey I got some rope?Must have missed that?Don't ask me what size it is right now?Have to go look.How much you need? And yes fix the 55! LOL



Yes thats the size,,about 100 feet ?? 
do you find that size works on most everything or to small for some or to big for some ??


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Hey Ron, I wasn't saying they were great, but it's a start...........these guys are right about you. You are a ______!!!



The word is " MEENY " !

The saws will come,pretty soon you will start turning them down,..
I remember i had to send a bunch to John just so he would have some to play with,,,look now 
now a lot of them when they show up i tell people if you want to leave it throw it under the shop with the rest of the parts saws...i bet with whats under there you could probly make 30 runners.
If you needed saws you should have said something !
tho shipping is a bit on 1/2 doz or so..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL!!! Yep just got back and was trying to catch up... Saab went flawlessly...fluids remained steady..averaged about 27.5 [email protected] 80mph.. It has 530 miles on it now...usually I call sucess 500 miles without further problems or signs of any kind of failure. So far so good!!
> 
> Daughter's fine......about half tan and half sunburn...LOL!!



You could have drove that thing down to potty ricco and picked her up !


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> I wish! There is only 4 runners in the shop LOL The rest are out around the shop.A few of the runners LOL



If you call your shop a mess, mine must be a tornado aftermath.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Sagetown said:


> If you call your shop a mess, mine must be a tornado aftermath.:hmm3grin2orange:



I second that. If you call that a mess id hate to know what youd call my garage. 
Got a little sunburn today, up on a roof and on a ladder all day will do that to you! glad to be home in the AC on AS.


----------



## roncoinc

Sagetown said:


> If you call your shop a mess, mine must be a tornado aftermath.:hmm3grin2orange:



Then whats mine ??
a tsunami aftermath ??


----------



## sefh3

Ron,
Have you ever counted the running saws that you have? Your signature says 70 is that true or a wild azz guess?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron,
> Have you ever counted the running saws that you have? Your signature says 70 is that true or a wild azz guess?



Thats pretty accurate..
some come,some go..
kinda been trying to stem the tide a little latelly.
actually probly more,some i have i havent started yet to count them in.
been selling some and giving some away 
i got pix someplace ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yes thats the size,,about 100 feet ??
> do you find that size works on most everything or to small for some or to big for some ??



Seems to work good on just about everything?A little bigger on the big saws wouldn't hurt.But it works plenty good enough.I don't have 100' LOL I did till I used a piece LOL I think you need right about 3-1/2 ft. for a saw.I can send you some? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas, looks like im gonna have some extra income at the end of this week...who needs to get rid of a saw(s)?


----------



## tbone75

Sagetown said:


> If you call your shop a mess, mine must be a tornado aftermath.:hmm3grin2orange:



You only seen a little of it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Seems to work good on just about everything?A little bigger on the big saws wouldn't hurt.But it works plenty good enough.I don't have 100' LOL I did till I used a piece LOL I think you need right about 3-1/2 ft. for a saw.I can send you some? LOL



LOL !!

tnx anyway,,,Jay has some #4 and i'm going to get the spool of #4 1/2 and when he comes up we are going to swap some off so we each have some of each size..

i think after supper i am going to go down and count runners


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL!!! Yep just got back and was trying to catch up... Saab went flawlessly...fluids remained steady..averaged about 27.5 [email protected] 80mph.. It has 530 miles on it now...usually I call sucess 500 miles without further problems or signs of any kind of failure. So far so good!!
> 
> Daughter's fine......about half tan and half sunburn...LOL!!



I would say you got it by the a$$ now!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!
> 
> tnx anyway,,,Jay has some #4 and i'm going to get the spool of #4 1/2 and when he comes up we are going to swap some off so we each have some of each size..
> 
> i think after supper i am going to go down and count runners



I got a little bit of smaller stuff.It fits a mini-mac :hmm3grin2orange: Don't ask me why I put a new rope on one of the things?:bang:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!
> 
> tnx anyway,,,Jay has some #4 and i'm going to get the spool of #4 1/2 and when he comes up we are going to swap some off so we each have some of each size..
> 
> i think after supper i am going to go down and count runners



opcorn:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!
> 
> tnx anyway,,,Jay has some #4 and i'm going to get the spool of #4 1/2 and when he comes up we are going to swap some off so we each have some of each size..
> 
> i think after supper i am going to go down and count runners



my guess is....87


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well fellas, looks like im gonna have some extra income at the end of this week...who needs to get rid of a saw(s)?



How many you want? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The word is " MEENY " !
> 
> The saws will come,pretty soon you will start turning them down,..
> I remember i had to send a bunch to John just so he would have some to play with,,,look now
> now a lot of them when they show up i tell people if you want to leave it throw it under the shop with the rest of the parts saws...i bet with whats under there you could probly make 30 runners.
> If you needed saws you should have said something !
> tho shipping is a bit on 1/2 doz or so..



I may try? To go count them after supper too? LOL Not sure I can find them all? :msp_confused:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> How many you want? :hmm3grin2orange:



see, theres the problem....i need to start moving away from Quantity, and move more towards quality....But its so hard to resist a saw for 30 bucks shipped!:monkey:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> my guess is....87



Runners I would guess 80.Nonrunners ???? I don't think he can count that high :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You could have drove that thing down to potty ricco and picked her up !



Don't know if she'd a made it to Potty Rico.....but could have driven to Costa Rica....but probably the Federales would have stole my tires while driving down the road somewhere in Mexico......LOLOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

My Nephew just called.He is stuck LOL Got to go pull him out :hmm3grin2orange: Told him thats what he gets for driving a Ferd!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I got a little bit of smaller stuff.It fits a mini-mac :hmm3grin2orange: Don't ask me why I put a new rope on one of the things?:bang:



Well...if you have several with new ropes they would make a nice wind chime I expect.......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well...if you have several with new ropes they would make a nice wind chime I expect.......



Diff length ropes for diff tones ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Diff length ropes for diff tones ??



Nope different length bars for different tones, maybe diffeerent levels of fuel and oil too.... same length ropes so they all clang together...more or less....


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

i went and counted and sorry to dissapoint some of you guys,,buttt,,,,
i only count saws that have a b&c mounted and i have put into a piece of wood..
granted some are antiques that you prob wouldnt use ..
but all you could put fuel in and start up and cut with them..
i dont consider projects to be or maybe will run or should run,all have run,will run.
I did cheat a little,i counted the running 372xp i pulled the jug off today to port 
BUT ! i did not count another 372 that does run but has broken cyl fins and a leaky gas tank and no b&c for it.
i didnt count the 395 with the broken muffler mount bolt hole that runs without a muffler.
i didnt count the 262 that needs the starter side but does run and i see it run but the idgits didnt leave me the starter 
i didnt count two saws i sold yestday... ( i should have counted then ! )
so i was pretty fussy with what i counted and came up with only,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, seventy two 

projects ??
may run ?
will run maybe,untested yet ? i bet in one day i could get another 20 to start and cut wood.
WAIT !! i missed the poulans !! gotta be almost 1/2 doz 603A's i missed i didnt see  i KNOW they are there someplace !
well, a count is a count,maybe next time.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Nope different length bars for different tones, maybe diffeerent levels of fuel and oil too.... same length ropes so they all clang together...more or less....



Man,,,,that noise would be ALMOST as irritating as the sound a steel makes running !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Man,,,,that noise would be ALMOST as irritating as the sound a steel makes running !!



LOL Yeah I didn't it would be a pleasent sound just the best use of Mini Macs with new strings....maybe a wind chime you would put over near the property line with an unfriendly neighbor.........or perhaps near someone who misleads/teases you on about parts they have for you but never show up with them even after you drive an hr one way to meet them....now that's MEEN right there!!!


----------



## dancan

Nose feels like it's falling off , eyes still hurt , sneeze and the nose runs like a faucet , can't get warmed up , helped a neighbor move , helped deliver her 42"flat screen , DVD/blueray player and matching stand to someone else that she gave it to , brought home a "lovely" wicker bureau that the wife had to have :msp_angry: . Almosst warmed up , wait the dog is looking at the door and can't go unless you watch her , now I'm cold again, darn Smarch weather , 10'' of ice pellets and snow with 40mph winds topped up with freezing rain and drizzle but I'm not complaining because I worked on an Orange piece of equipment today and it didn't stink at all :msp_biggrin: .


----------



## roncoinc

Uh,Oh,,,, i posted " out there" ... :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> see, theres the problem....i need to start moving away from Quantity, and move more towards quality....But its so hard to resist a saw for 30 bucks shipped!:monkey:



If quality is in the equation,stay away from stihl,,,,besides getting raped on parts costs !


----------



## dancan

Were you meen or did you let it slip that you had some goodies ?


----------



## Cantdog

That's what ya get for running those Steals all the time....they run your resistance down and give the germans a leg up on you....er...I meant give the germs a leg up on you...take two 66s with a shot of straight Capt'ns and call me in the morning...around 4:00AM....


Sorry you don't feel well Dan...I hope you laughed a little bit. Laughter is good meds too....


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> If quality is in the equation,stay away from stihl,,,,besides getting raped on parts costs !



HAHA, ive only got one...and if it werent for the bow bar, I probably wouldnt keep it. (saw was bought new with bow bar, got it from original owner) As for any new saws...I like Homelite regardless of what people think, i like them. I would like to stay in Homelites, and Huskys....Maybe a Mac or two like a SP125, or a 10-10. Those are all just ideas, ill take what ever comes my way.


----------



## dancan

I'm fine , not that a free 42 '' wouldn't have helped with the pain and suffering LOL .
If things don't come around soon I'll be talking to the Captain or Mr.Jameson by the weekend when I don't have to be up early .


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> HAHA, ive only got one...and if it werent for the bow bar, I probably wouldnt keep it. (saw was bought new with bow bar, got it from original owner) As for any new saws...I like Homelite regardless of what people think, i like them. I would like to stay in Homelites, and Huskys....Maybe a Mac or two like a SP125, or a 10-10. Those are all just ideas, ill take what ever comes my way.



I got 10-10's someplace...left hand start,right hand start,with chain brake,without chain brake.
wonder where they are ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I got 10-10's someplace...left hand start,right hand start,with chain brake,without chain brake.
> wonder where they are ??




Now those would also make a dandy wind chimes too............but you'ld have to be in a high wind area!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I got 10-10's someplace...left hand start,right hand start,with chain brake,without chain brake.
> wonder where they are ??



Ive heard mixed reviews, I feel like they must be a decent saw, there are alot of varients, and they were made for a pretty long time. Its only 54cc, and ive got three 50cc saws....but none breaking the 6 cube mark, hence the SP125! but aside from the Macs, id really like to get into huskys...seems like they are pretty consistent with their quality and engineering.


----------



## tbone75

Nephew is stihl stuck! LOL And I mean stuck!A 4X4 dual cab long bed Ferd with a 20' trailer on the back of it.Right down to the punkins LOL Sitting right in the middle of a nice swampy spot!Unhooked the trailer and drug it back out of the way.Stihl won't budge LOL That power stroke engine don't help none! LOL Brought him back with me and let him use the OL beater car LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron I bet you could that up to 100 runners in a day or two? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Nephew is stihl stuck! LOL And I mean stuck!A 4X4 dual cab long bed Ferd with a 20' trailer on the back of it.Right down to the punkins LOL Sitting right in the middle of a nice swampy spot!Unhooked the trailer and drug it back out of the way.Stihl won't budge LOL That power stroke engine don't help none! LOL Brought him back with me and let him use the OL beater car LOL



One of the real nice things about 4WD is you can get yourself wicked stuck before they stop moving LOLOL!!! Welcome to "mud season" we have that here atleast once a yr...usually just before "Blackfly" season...sometimes the seasons overlap and when you get stuck in what you though was mud season but when you get out of the truck you find it's really "Blackfly season" that's when you are really in a pickle!!!LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> One of the real nice things about 4WD is you can get yourself wicked stuck before they stop moving LOLOL!!! Welcome to "mud season" we have that here atleast once a yr...usually just before "Blackfly" season...sometimes the seasons overlap and when you get stuck in what you though was mud season but when you get out of the truck you find it's really "Blackfly season" that's when you are really in a pickle!!!LOLOL!!!!!



Never been around blackflys and don't care to! LOL As wet as its been around here you would think he would have looked first? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Now those would also make a dandy wind chimes too............but you'ld have to be in a high wind area!!!



I think we found one ??


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Never been around blackflys and don't care to! LOL As wet as its been around here you would think he would have looked first? LOL



Well John.... Blackflies are similar to skeeters except there is usually many many more of them and they are smaller so they fly up your nose, in your mouth, ears etc. So you can't even get cussin good cause you'll be eating/breathing them..... Oh and they bite, and like a skeeter they have only one purpose and that is to remove as much of your blood as they possible can. They will really add another dimension to being stuck......LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think we found one ??



:bad_smelly:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well John.... Blackflies are similar to skeeters except there is usually many many more of them and they are smaller so they fly up your nose, in your mouth, ears etc. So you can't even get cussin good cause you'll be eating/breathing them..... Oh and they bite, and like a skeeter they have only one purpose and that is to remove as much of your blood as they possible can. They will really add another demension to being stuck......LOL!!!



I was right! Don't want nuttin to do with them things!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well John.... Blackflies are similar to skeeters except there is usually many many more of them and they are smaller so they fly up your nose, in your mouth, ears etc. So you can't even get cussin good cause you'll be eating/breathing them..... Oh and they bite, and like a skeeter they have only one purpose and that is to remove as much of your blood as they possible can. They will really add another dimension to being stuck......LOL!!!



Black fly is the maine stae bird !!

not much snow melt off,dry spring,may not be to bad this year.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Black fly is the maine stae bird !!
> 
> not much snow melt off,dry spring,may not be to bad this year.



Skeeters are going to real bad this year I bet! Was checking out my little waterfall I built in the front yard.Them dang things are already in there!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Skeeters are going to real bad this year I bet! Was checking out my little waterfall I built in the front yard.Them dang things are already in there!



A little wd40 take care of that !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> A little wd40 take care of that !



???


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Black fly is the maine stae bird !!
> 
> not much snow melt off,dry spring,may not be to bad this year.



Perhaps not, they do require running water to breed whereas skeeters like calm still water to grow in..


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> ???



Skeeters can't come up out of the water when they mature if there is an oil slick on it. They drown....


----------



## little possum

John break out the block and tackle!

I had to go get a Duramax crewcab outta the middle of a field the other day. Felt good burning 5 gallons outta the K10 when I slammed her to the floor and was tryin to sling mud everywhere.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Perhaps not, they do require running water to breed whereas skeeters like calm still water to grow in..



Been way to wet around here.Skeeters will be thick!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> John break out the block and tackle!
> 
> I had to go get a Duramax crewcab outta the middle of a field the other day. Felt good burning 5 gallons outta the K10 when I slammed her to the floor and was tryin to sling mud everywhere.



Not me! Been there done that LOL He stuck he can get it out! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

hey john, does the 150 got a bar? do all three power heads come with the deal!?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey john, does the 150 got a bar? do all three power heads come with the deal!?



Sorry but I don't have a bar for it.Just one saw LOL Willing to let them all go?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Sorry but I don't have a bar for it.Just one saw LOL Willing to let them all go?




Lol, i bet you are...im not will to pay for three though!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol, i bet you are...im not will to pay for three though!



I like to trade too!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I like to trade too!



hey, eveything ive got is right there in the Sig....but i still dont think that changes the fact that I dont need three Homolite 150's. but if you sweeten the pot with OTHER saws.....we can talk.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey, eveything ive got is right there in the Sig....but i still dont think that changes the fact that I dont need three Homolite 150's. but if you sweeten the pot with OTHER saws.....we can talk.



OK let me go dig around tomorrow?I bet I can find something? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> OK let me go dig around tomorrow?I bet I can find something? LOL



hey, you dont have to, ill still just take the 150 off your hands.....There must be something you want....Ive never seen the slug this excited.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey, you dont have to, ill still just take the 150 off your hands.....There must be something you want....Ive never seen the slug this excited.



:hmm3grin2orange: Not even close to excited yet LOL I don't care a lot for a 041 but with a bow bar I like it much better LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just got back from doing absolutely nothing all day,...went to a museum just to kill time,..its raining too hard for any outside activities today.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Not even close to excited yet LOL I don't care a lot for a 041 but with a bow bar I like it much better LOL



That would have to be a really sweet deal...first saw i ever got running, and its a bow bar! Like you said the head by itself isnt all the special but the combo is nice! and its an old flat top...dont see too many


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just got back from doing absolutely nothing all day,...went to a museum just to kill time,..its raining too hard for any outside activities today.



What kind of museum?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just got back from doing absolutely nothing all day,...went to a museum just to kill time,..its raining too hard for any outside activities today.



Guess that would be better than nothing? LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> That would have to be a really sweet deal...first saw i ever got running, and its a bow bar! Like you said the head by itself isnt all the special but the combo is nice! and its an old flat top...dont see too many



Do you like running saw or just projects?Or both? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Do you like running saw or just projects?Or both? LOL



Ive found that people are willing to let "projects" go a little cheaper than running saws. even if its all there, its just in a box. Besides, it gives me something to do!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Ive found that people are willing to let "projects" go a little cheaper than running saws. even if its all there, its just in a box. Besides, it gives me something to do!



OK let me see what I may let go of? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Not even close to excited yet LOL I don't care a lot for a 041 but with a bow bar I like it much better LOL



He's seeing how quick the slug can move when he spies a saw he wants. Before you know it, there will be an episode of Hoarding featuring a slug buried in a pile of saws.

BTW, did find out that Husky does make their own mowers. They bought out an American company called Dixon that makes that kind of equipment, they aren't made by MTD. They also make Craftsman now. Had to find out so I did a little research on Electrolux and Husky. Some interesting reading, I need to go wash now. I feel dirty.


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> What kind of museum?



Hippie Culture, it was actually a head shop he went to. He thinks it's a museum because of all of the paraphernalia that they carry behind glass displays. I bet he's so baked right now that he is seeing three of the puter:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> He's seeing how quick the slug can move when he spies a saw he wants. Before you know it, there will be an episode of Hoarding featuring a slug buried in a pile of saws.
> 
> BTW, did find out that Husky does make their own mowers. They bought out an American company called Dixon that makes that kind of equipment, they aren't made by MTD. They also make Craftsman now. Had to find out so I did a little research on Electrolux and Husky. Some interesting reading, I need to go wash now. I feel dirty.



Sorry Jim but I don't want that saw near as bad as I wanted the 120si!!! LOL Besides I got my bow saw today! LOL Man you talk about heavy!WOW


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Sorry Jim but I don't want that saw near as bad as I wanted the 120si!!! LOL Besides I got my bow saw today! LOL Man you talk about heavy!WOW



I see how it is!

Anybody seen jacob...i havent picked on a midget all day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Antique gas,diesel and steam engine museum, most engines there are restored and working examples of old tech machinery. Many pieces I have had the pleasure of fixing and running from he time of my childhood on up to present day. Steam driven Case traction engines were still in use when I was a young lad, I still remember lighting the firebox before breakfast to get the boiler up to temp for later in the morning and getting water on board from the wooden tank up on a trestle.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I see how it is!
> 
> Anybody seen jacob...i havent picked on a midget all day.



I was wondering that myself?Must not have any service?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hippie Culture, it was actually a head shop he went to. He thinks it's a museum because of all of the paraphernalia that they carry behind glass displays. I bet he's so baked right now that he is seeing three of the puter:hmm3grin2orange:



You mean special cookies and brownies??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Antique gas,diesel and steam engine museum, most engines there are restored and working examples of old tech machinery. Many pieces I have had the pleasure of fixing and running from he time of my childhood on up to present day. Steam driven Case traction engines were still in use when I was a young lad, I still remember lighting the firebox before breakfast to get the boiler up to temp for later in the morning and getting water on board from the wooden tank up on a trestle.



OK Jerry just how old are you? :hmm3grin2orange: A friend of mine has a old steam tractor he runs around on for fun. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Antique gas,diesel and steam engine museum, most engines there are restored and working examples of old tech machinery. Many pieces I have had the pleasure of fixing and running from he time of my childhood on up to present day. Steam driven Case traction engines were still in use when I was a young lad, I still remember lighting the firebox before breakfast to get the boiler up to temp for later in the morning and getting water on board from the wooden tank up on a trestle.



Wait till Ron sees this post! :msp_ohmy: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK Jerry just how old are you? :hmm3grin2orange: A friend of mine has a old steam tractor he runs around on for fun. LOL



They kept some of that steam stuff running til the late 60`s, it mostly ran the thrasher and some of the belt driven stuff at the mill, planer and lath/shingle mill gear.


----------



## tbone75

Well guys its that time for me.I over did it a lot today! LOL You all have a good one!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They kept some of that steam stuff running til the late 60`s, it mostly ran the thrasher and some of the belt driven stuff at the mill, planer and lath/shingle mill gear.



All the power you could use! Just to much upkeep! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Well guys its that time for me.I over did it a lot today! LOL You all have a good one!



Night John, im headed that way...look forward to seeing what you come up with in the next day or two!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> All the power you could use! Just to much upkeep! LOL



Gas engines just got cheaper. As each old truck wore out for the road,.well they actually rusted out bodywise but the drivetrain and frames remained good, they would get chopped off and modified to become a dedicated drive engine for each piece of millgear. Later a big diesel on a lineshaft became the power unit for most of the gear but the planers and T&G ers stayed with separate engines.


----------



## farrell

evening guys!


----------



## farrell

i hear crickets again! 
anyone ported a weeder eater? 
i have to get busy around the house! yard needs cleaned up, fire pit needs cleaned out, have to get a garden ready, work on saws. too much to do!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> i hear crickets again!
> anyone ported a weeder eater?
> i have to get busy around the house! yard needs cleaned up, fire pit needs cleaned out, have to get a garden ready, work on saws. too much to do!



Get er done, spring is just around the corner....LOL


----------



## farrell

how is jerry this fine evening?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Skeeters are going to real bad this year I bet! Was checking out my little waterfall I built in the front yard.Them dang things are already in there!



A bottle of liquid dish soap keeps the skitters at bay and your waterfall nice and clean .









:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Any of you ZZZSlackerzz want a cat ?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> I got 10-10's someplace...left hand start,right hand start,with chain brake,without chain brake.
> wonder where they are ??



Look to the left as you go in the door, on the floor. You had me move them last time I was there, Ron.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Slackers......I see Dan's been in a cat fight already.....long day yesterday driving to Portland and back..about 8 hrs round trip with lunch and a couple stops. Heavy drizzle all day all the way...daughter was shivering and teeth chattering any time she got out of the car LOL!! But over night it went below freezing and now everything has the exact same thickness of snow on it. The whole world as far as you can see looks like a frosted dougnut!! She hasn't seen it yet.... just knocked on her door heheheh.....we got to go do Hoss and then off to school for her.... hehehehe She is NOT going to be impressed !! LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Antique gas,diesel and steam engine museum, most engines there are restored and working examples of old tech machinery. Many pieces I have had the pleasure of fixing and running from he time of my childhood on up to present day. Steam driven Case traction engines were still in use when I was a young lad, I still remember lighting the firebox before breakfast to get the boiler up to temp for later in the morning and getting water on board from the wooden tank up on a trestle.



Bummer to have crappy weather when on vacation Jerry...but sounds like you found a good place to spend the day. At least you arn't quite old enough to be like my father when going to any steam engine display or museum......he'd get quite tense if they didn't have it rigged up properly or to achieve maximum advantage and wasn't the least bit bashful about locating a curator and telling them how it should be!!! Of course he loved steam power and had started shoveling coal on the coastal sidewheeler steamboats when he was a lad of 12-13yr old, back in the mid to late teens...he grew up in the latest, most advanced part of the steam reveloution and that was where he was the most comfortable. He would have been 107 yrs old this yr.......he passed away at 93 in 98....I always thought he just didn't want to shift centuries so called it quits....no Slacker there!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Evelyn60 said:


> Never seen it so quiet this time of the day.
> Pioneerguy600



OH BTW Jerry.....I think Evelyn likes you!! LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.T-Storms woke me up LOL Between over doing it yesterday and rain today.I will be taking the King Slug spot back from Ron! Glad to hear you had a nice trip there Robin.And your Daughter is back safe and sound!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Antique gas,diesel and steam engine museum, most engines there are restored and working examples of old tech machinery. Many pieces I have had the pleasure of fixing and running from he time of my childhood on up to present day. Steam driven Case traction engines were still in use when I was a young lad, I still remember lighting the firebox before breakfast to get the boiler up to temp for later in the morning and getting water on board from the wooden tank up on a trestle.



And he lit off the firebox with a rock and flint because they hadnt invented matches yet !


----------



## farrell

mornin all!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. more roof work today....High of 81 and not a cloud in sight! What can i say, im a gluten for punishment.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin all!



Did you do any porting on your 372 ?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Did you do any porting on your 372 ?



yes ron! have a video up


----------



## farrell

ron.......you need to know something specific?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And he lit off the firebox with a rock and flint because they hadnt invented matches yet !



I knew Ron would have something for Jerry :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

mornin john! gonna pick it up saturday mornin i believe try to get shipped same day


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> mornin john! gonna pick it up saturday mornin i believe try to get shipped same day



 Just can't thank you enough! I sent the money with plenty for shipping and a little for your trouble!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just can't thank you enough! I sent the money with plenty for shipping and a little for your trouble!



you are very welcome john! any particular way you want it shipped?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> you are very welcome john! any particular way you want it shipped?



What ever is easy for you?A little insc. would be good too LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> ron.......you need to know something specific?



When i ported my last 365 i posted it in this thread.
i found plenty to grind,,this 372 i can find ANYthing to grind hardly !
was wondering where you found material to take out ?
i posted on it in the main forum if you didnt notice.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> When i ported my last 365 i posted it in this thread.
> i found plenty to grind,,this 372 i can find ANYthing to grind hardly !
> was wondering where you found material to take out ?
> i posted on it in the main forum if you didnt notice.



yeah i saw it. i widened the intake and exhaust on the inside to .050 (2mm) of piston skirts, and no there wasnt much to remove either place. open intake a lttle the whole way out. the exhaust i opened up about a half inch at the muffler!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas been a very hectic couple of days and havent got to spend anytime on AS. 
Finally got this shipment loaded and packed in two and a half days.. Which is really good for ad big of a house it was. Just got done unloading last night.. But when we got all done we had a band clamp break loose on the radiator :bang: Got her finally fixed and new antifreeze. Now its on the road! 
Gonna stop in stl to see my wonderful girlfriend and have a quick dinner and other stuff maybe?  havent seen her in almost a month do it will be good to see her thats for sure! 
on another note I wanted to show some of you guys (and john) a knife he made that I proudly own.. I use this knife often and its my favorite one of all my knives.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas been a very hectic couple of days and havent got to spend anytime on AS.
> Finally got this shipment loaded and packed in two and a half days.. Which is really good for ad big of a house it was. Just got done unloading last night.. But when we got all done we had a band clamp break loose on the radiator :bang: Got her finally fixed and new antifreeze. Now its on the road!
> Gonna stop in stl to see my wonderful girlfriend and have a quick dinner and other stuff maybe?  havent seen her in almost a month do it will be good to see her thats for sure!
> on another note I wanted to show some of you guys (and john) a knife he made that I proudly own.. I use this knife often and its my favorite one of all my knives.



Glad to see you use it! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s a nice knife, John does very nice work on his knives, mine looks a lot like yours, guess it should as its from the same maker....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Bummer to have crappy weather when on vacation Jerry...but sounds like you found a good place to spend the day. At least you arn't quite old enough to be like my father when going to any steam engine display or museum......he'd get quite tense if they didn't have it rigged up properly or to achieve maximum advantage and wasn't the least bit bashful about locating a curator and telling them how it should be!!! Of course he loved steam power and had started shoveling coal on the coastal sidewheeler steamboats when he was a lad of 12-13yr old, back in the mid to late teens...he grew up in the latest, most advanced part of the steam reveloution and that was where he was the most comfortable. He would have been 107 yrs old this yr.......he passed away at 93 in 98....I always thought he just didn't want to shift centuries so called it quits....no Slacker there!!!



You are mostly right, steam was mostly done in by my time but there were plenty of steam engineers still around to tell about it. I got to ride one steam train from Halifax to Cornwallis and back, it was a trip and site I will never forget. The next trip back to the farm was on a diesel electric, no comparing the two at all...I had some very close acquaintances with steam engineers and they would go into deep discussions about how a certain engine was better than another and describe each working piece, features and how long it would last,how fast it would turn, stroke and bore....wait a minute,..isn`t that what we talk about on saws...LOL
Wern`t many slackers back in your dad`s day, they were hard workers doing hard physical jobs, made them a tough lot. They were stuck in their century and we are kind of the same, I really don`t embrace the new tech stuff as much as I should and I know I am being left behind in the dust but that is where I am the most comfortable....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> OH BTW Jerry.....I think Evelyn likes you!! LOL!!!



I am not shure where you found that at, if its in this thread I will have to go back a ways and find it. I was expecting a female visitor from another thread to make an appearance over here, she seems a little intimidated though cause we are all guys on here and feels there is too much testosterone for her to handle.


----------



## farrell

saws are sharpened, cleaned, and fresh mix in em!


----------



## Jon1212

Good Day Friends, Acquaitances, Sawyers, Goofballs, and even that Mean Guy.


----------



## farrell

very nice jacob! i may have to talk to a man about a knife:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

Working out in yard for the moment?Getting things cleaned up for mowing :bang: I don't mind mowing to much.Its just that getting started and keep the mowers running I don't like LOL No saw work so far today.But I did just get some parts for the little Efco!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> very nice jacob! i may have to talk to a man about a knife:msp_wink:



May be a while before I do any more?I have to be in the right mood to make them? I tryed a little this winter? I just can't stand at the grinder very long.Got to find another way to do the grinding?


----------



## tbone75

Did you ever see the ones I did for Ron? He should be getting them out soon? LOL


----------



## farrell

john....pickin up package saturday mornin, wrap and ship hopefully that afternoon! pm me your address
i have to go get a different chain for my 268. it has a carlton 3/8 lp and i cant get the [email protected] thing sharp has the angle down the corner of the teeth!
open up the muffler port more in the lil 350!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john....pickin up package saturday mornin, wrap and ship hopefully that afternoon! pm me your address
> i have to go get a different chain for my 268. it has a carlton 3/8 lp and i cant get the [email protected] thing sharp has the angle down the corner of the teeth!
> open up the muffler port more in the lil 350!



You got it! Can't wait to see that old monster!


----------



## farrell

i may have seen the ones you did for ron dont remember. dremel work for it?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Glad to see you use it! :msp_thumbsup:



Thats beautiful. John, great work! its great to see a true craftsman! are you still making them?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You got it! Can't wait to see that old monster!



once you get it.....MUST HAVE PICS!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I am a big SLUG today! Must have way over did it yesterday? Getting very very little done so far today.Haven't looked through the saws yet either.I will go that now LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> once you get it.....MUST HAVE PICS!!!!!



You know it! Lots of them! Got to rub it in to the midget :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You know it! Lots of them! Got to rub it in to the midget :hmm3grin2orange:



which one? Jon or Jacob?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You know it! Lots of them! Got to rub it in to the midget :hmm3grin2orange:



that should be FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> which one? Jon or Jacob?



Jacob! I don't think Jon knows what a Pioneer is :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Jacob! I don't think Jon knows what a Pioneer is :hmm3grin2orange:



hopefully the delivery guy is strong:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> which one? Jon or Jacob?



Hey Scrench collector, ya' might want to be careful with that. I may be a lot of things, but a midget ain't one.


----------



## Sagetown

Had a small roadside job, this morning, on the corner of a vacant lot in town. A young 20' hackberry with a couple more coming of the base, and wild grape vines entangled among them, along with many 10' hedge sprouts surrounding it. Reason was ; hidden in the midst was two old fallen trees. Approximately 10' square feet of a thick mess. One of my saws was a small 34cc Poulan with a 16" bar in case I had some real dirty stuff. 

Couldn't find a clean place to get started, so broke out the Poulan, as I figured I'd be hitting some metal, rock, or dirty wood, in there. The property owners showed up to help pull brush. That sorry Poulan really showed out, brush, limbs, stumps, whatever the bar struck, that saw went through it like a song. Never threw a chain or jambed up. It died twice, only to fire right back up. Big show off. The STIHL sat on the truck tailgate the whole time.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> yeah i saw it. i widened the intake and exhaust on the inside to .050 (2mm) of piston skirts, and no there wasnt much to remove either place. open intake a lttle the whole way out. the exhaust i opened up about a half inch at the muffler!



On mine the exhaust is already at 2mm.
the intake at 3.5mmnot worth widening much but i guess i can shape it more.
i havent checked the match up with muffler yet.


----------



## tbone75

Sagetown said:


> Had a small roadside job, this morning, on the corner of a vacant lot in town. A young 20' hackberry with a couple more coming of the base, and wild grape vines entangled among them, along with many 10' hedge sprouts surrounding it. Reason was ; hidden in the midst was two old fallen trees. Approximately 10' square feet of a thick mess. One of my saws was a small 34cc Poulan with a 16" bar in case I had some real dirty stuff.
> 
> Couldn't find a clean place to get started, so broke out the Poulan, as I figured I'd be hitting some metal, rock, or dirty wood, in there. The property owners showed up to help pull brush. That sorry Poulan really showed out, brush, limbs, stumps, whatever the bar struck, that saw went through it like a song. Never threw a chain or jambed up. It died twice, only to fire right back up. Big show off. The STIHL sat on the truck tailgate the whole time.



Them little Poulans are good for something! I like the little things LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> On mine the exhaust is already at 2mm.
> the intake at 3.5mmnot worth widening much but i guess i can shape it more.
> i havent checked the match up with muffler yet.



Someone already been in there?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Did you ever see the ones I did for Ron? He should be getting them out soon? LOL



I use the knife and fork everyday and hand wash and dry them as soon as i'm done using them


----------



## roncoinc

Sagetown said:


> Had a small roadside job, this morning, on the corner of a vacant lot in town. A young 20' hackberry with a couple more coming of the base, and wild grape vines entangled among them, along with many 10' hedge sprouts surrounding it. Reason was ; hidden in the midst was two old fallen trees. Approximately 10' square feet of a thick mess. One of my saws was a small 34cc Poulan with a 16" bar in case I had some real dirty stuff.
> 
> Couldn't find a clean place to get started, so broke out the Poulan, as I figured I'd be hitting some metal, rock, or dirty wood, in there. The property owners showed up to help pull brush. That sorry Poulan really showed out, brush, limbs, stumps, whatever the bar struck, that saw went through it like a song. Never threw a chain or jambed up. It died twice, only to fire right back up. Big show off. The STIHL sat on the truck tailgate the whole time.



Thats where stihls should sit,so they can be seen to impress people,like wimmin,they like the color scheme


----------



## tbone75

Finally!! Here is the little 935 Efco!Covers don't match but it works fine for me LOL I got a B&C for it somewhere here?And still need 2 more screws.But I am sure I have something that will work.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Someone already been in there?



If somebody has been in there they used machiney it is neat enough i think it's stock.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I use the knife and fork everyday and hand wash and dry them as soon as i'm done using them



Glad you use them! But I was talking about your fish knives LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Finally!! Here is the little 935 Efco!Covers don't match but it works fine for me LOL I got a B&C for it somewhere here?And still need 2 more screws.But I am sure I have something that will work.



That thing looks good John !
dont worry about the colors,most stihl's are at least three colors also.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If somebody has been in there they used machiney it is neat enough i think it's stock.



Must be why they run so good! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That thing looks good John !
> dont worry about the colors,most stihl's are at least three colors also.



Them colors don't hurt me none LOL I am going to use it! Hey the OOPS dude is here! Another saw!


----------



## roncoinc

I'm about had for the day,unless some more ambition sneeks in later..
went to my goup session this mornin then on the way back stopped in a couple stores for supplies.
unloaded and labeled a box with a SAW in it and went to the PO.
all caught up with the mailing out stuff thing,not my favorite job 
think i'll spin up a few and check on the 372 jug been sitting in the USC since yestday,starting it every chance i remember.


----------



## tbone75

A 2050 Jred for parts or? LOL Pic in a sec


----------



## tbone75

He it is.Said bad crank bearings?It went cheap so I got it LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm about had for the day,unless some more ambition sneeks in later..
> went to my goup session this mornin then on the way back stopped in a couple stores for supplies.
> unloaded and labeled a box with a SAW in it and went to the PO.
> all caught up with the mailing out stuff thing,not my favorite job
> think i'll spin up a few and check on the 372 jug been sitting in the USC since yestday,starting it every chance i remember.



Shipping is not my favorite job either.I would rather unpack them LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> He it is.Said bad crank bearings?It went cheap so I got it LOL



I wonder if the parts interchange on a 2045 ? 
i think they do,i MAY have a 2045.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That thing looks good John !
> dont worry about the colors,most stihl's are at least three colors also.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I wonder if the parts interchange on a 2045 ?
> i think they do,i MAY have a 2045.



I bet they do? They sure look just alike.


----------



## tbone75

I am amazed it got here in one piece!No packing at all!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> I wonder if the parts interchange on a 2045 ?
> i think they do,i MAY have a 2045.



LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

now THIS is funny !!
thot i had a 2050,all i could find was a 2045..
just looked couldnt find the 2045 but found the 2050.
thot i would take a pic for john.
then i turn it around to other side and it's a 2045 !!
recoil says 2045.
side of handle says 2050 !!
p&c is scored and missing top cover.
want a pic john ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> now THIS is funny !!
> thot i had a 2050,all i could find was a 2045..
> just looked couldnt find the 2045 but found the 2050.
> thot i would take a pic for john.
> then i turn it around to other side and it's a 2045 !!
> recoil says 2045.
> side of handle says 2050 !!
> p&c is scored and missing top cover.
> want a pic john ?



:hmm3grin2orange: I guess the parts interchange LOL Sure I want a pic !


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> Finally!! Here is the little 935 Efco!Covers don't match but it works fine for me LOL I got a B&C for it somewhere here?And still need 2 more screws.But I am sure I have something that will work.



It almost looks like the saw started its life as a Jonsered Pro 35. They were rebadged Efco's and red. 


For the 2050, parts off of a 2041 or 2045 will fit.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> It almost looks like the saw started its life as a Jonsered Pro 35. They were rebadged Efco's and red.
> 
> 
> For the 2050, parts off of a 2041 or 2045 will fit.



It could have been the Jred?Had a very hard time finding parts!Thanks to Jeff on here he fixed me up  I bought the thing without either side on it.Its never had gas in it.Sure looks like a well built saw! Thanks for the info on the Jred parts!!


----------



## roncoinc

I'm still laffing !! LOL !!!
one day a 2045,,next time a 2050 !!
all part of the Jred junk pile


----------



## roncoinc

oopss,,looks like some body missing parts !
john missing inner spike and chainbrake !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> oopss,,looks like some body missing parts !
> john missing inner spike and chainbrake !



Mine is missing the brake handle and inner spike LOL Could be more? I will make a list LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are mostly right, steam was mostly done in by my time but there were plenty of steam engineers still around to tell about it. I got to ride one steam train from Halifax to Cornwallis and back, it was a trip and site I will never forget. The next trip back to the farm was on a diesel electric, no comparing the two at all...I had some very close acquaintances with steam engineers and they would go into deep discussions about how a certain engine was better than another and describe each working piece, features and how long it would last,how fast it would turn, stroke and bore....wait a minute,..isn`t that what we talk about on saws...LOL
> Wern`t many slackers back in your dad`s day, they were hard workers doing hard physical jobs, made them a tough lot. They were stuck in their century and we are kind of the same, I really don`t embrace the new tech stuff as much as I should and I know I am being left behind in the dust but that is where I am the most comfortable....LOL



Yes we are a lot the same as those old guys!! Even 10 yrs ago if you had suggested that I would spend many hrs per wk on the computer conversing about chainsaws to folks in other countries I would have laughed until my ribs hurt....LOL I stihl chuckle some!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am not shure where you found that at, if its in this thread I will have to go back a ways and find it. I was expecting a female visitor from another thread to make an appearance over here, she seems a little intimidated though cause we are all guys on here and feels there is too much testosterone for her to handle.



Well you saw the quote...I went looking for it again and couldn't find it....I was sure it was between [email protected] 12:15AM and dancan @ 3:03 AM today???? Evelyn60 was all red in rep...mods must have pulled her posts...but I found her in the members list and her last post was @ 3:18 this morning but she was so bad she was banned....a guy your age should watch who you hang out with on vacation!! She was a bad girl Jerry, verwy verwy bad!! LOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well you saw the quote...I went looking for it again and couldn't find it....I was sure it was between [email protected] 12:15AM and dancan @ 3:03 AM today???? Evelyn60 was all red in rep...mods must have pulled her posts...but I found her in the members list and her last post was @ 3:18 this morning but she was so bad she was banned....a guy your age should watch who you hang out with on vacation!! She was a bad girl Jerry, verwy verwy bad!! LOLOLOL!!!!



YOUR bad Robin !!

LOL !


----------



## Cantdog

You're a sly ol fox Jerry......with a little more research.....the AS sluth Cant Dog finds that Evelyn60 is a 21 yr old teacher........Her Interests are listed as LONG.....and ber Biography is LONG as well......Hmmmmmm???......I thought you passed on that hot tub/message???? You on the up and up??? C'mon.... fess up you know the pitbull will find out !!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

SSSOOOOOOOOOOOOooooo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

the missing parts SAGA continues .. 

i have been working on one of the 372's as you may know.
while having the jug off i checked the ring gap and i dont like.
so i check on rings,find they have EPA rings and NON epa rings..
well,a ser# should tell me what i need to know right ?
so i look at the number and wonder why the tag says "395" ??
wait !! them rivits look NEW !!
wait again !! the 395 i got from him has no tag !!
WHATS going on here !!
seems like something fishy going on ?
i look up the PD of the town he lives in and armed with the phone number and chiefs name i give the guy a call 
he answers the phone !!
i imediatelly start in with "do you want to talk to the police or talk to me ? "
as he starts to stutter what,what,what,? 
i tell him a ser# tag on one of his saws has been changed ! and i have all the time in the world to drive out to his town's PD and show the cops the saw the tag was taken off and the saw the tag is now on !
I tell him changing any ser# tag is a criminal offense and i have proof i got the saws from him 
so you want to talk or what ??
he starts talking..
excuse after excuse............................
I tell him i dont work and have plenty of time and i dont like people screwing with me and if he wants to screw around HE can defend himself to the local police and forever have an eye kept on him 
then i said " now that i have your attention i didnt like waiting in a wall mart parking lot three hours,spendin a total of five hours of my time,i didnt like getting calls unanswered,i didnt like hearing you say be there in 15 min and never show up and i am pissed !!
I went off pretty good on him with some spurts of his interjecting excuses..
then,,i turned it around the other way .  i told him how i was impressed he was such a hard worker being a logger and all and how it was good he worked so hard to take care of his family and how when i met him i thot he was such a nice guy and i was so dissapointed..
then i started getting the apolagies and the " i'm sorry's " .. LOL !!
he says he will be here tomorrow around noon with the parts...
i told him if he wasnt i would be at the PD the next day at noon with the saws 
of course there isnt much i can do because i dont have the missing tag and would guess the tag on the saw is a good one.even if the wrong one. will call the PD anyway once the deal is done.. but you know how cops are,they could probly care less but it will make ME feel better.
NOW,,to see what happens tomorrow !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You're a sly ol fox Jerry......with a little more research.....the AS sluth Cant Dog finds that Evelyn60 is a 21 yr old teacher........Her Interests are listed as LONG.....and ber Biography is LONG as well......Hmmmmmm???......I thought you passed on that hot tub/message???? You on the up and up??? C'mon.... fess up you know the pitbull will find out !!!! LOL!!!!



Robin you are BAD! LOL But be sure and tell us what you find out? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

WOW! Ron I think you got him by the nads now! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Ron, I guess youve got control of the situation now! 

Im red as a lobster now...all day on a ladder again. but im a little richer now!


----------



## AU_K2500

update on the parts situation. everything came in. 

SP40 clutch cover
XL-12 carb kit
C7 starter cover

Too bad im too bushed to get off my Flippycapping butt and go to the garage.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I'm still laffing !! LOL !!!
> one day a 2045,,next time a 2050 !!
> all part of the Jred junk pile



Now that is funny :biggrin: !


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Well you saw the quote...I went looking for it again and couldn't find it....I was sure it was between [email protected] 12:15AM and dancan @ 3:03 AM today???? Evelyn60 was all red in rep...mods must have pulled her posts...but I found her in the members list and her last post was @ 3:18 this morning but she was so bad she was banned....a guy your age should watch who you hang out with on vacation!! She was a bad girl Jerry, verwy verwy bad!! LOLOLOL!!!!



Old Evelyn60 was posting everywhere this am , she had a 660 and was familiar with most of the porters on the sight , the posts read as if it was HBRN posting LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

You used the old "Good Ron-Bad Ron" routine on him!!!! Little did he know there was really no good Ron!!!!


I may have to use that on Jerry............"Good Dog- Bad Dog" LOLOL!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You used the old "Good Ron-Bad Ron" routine on him!!!! Little did he know there was really no good Ron!!!!
> 
> 
> I may have to use that on Jerry............"Good Dog- Bad Dog" LOLOL!!!!



HUH ?? what ????
what bad Ron ??
Ron good !! i think you mey him once ??

Now the canmedian :msp_unsure: .. you gotta worry about !!


----------



## 7hpjim

roncoinc said:


> HUH ?? what ????
> what bad Ron ??
> Ron good !! i think you mey him once ??
> 
> Now the canmedian :msp_unsure: .. you gotta worry about !!



empty your pm box


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Now that is funny :biggrin: !



Dan how are you feeling?Kicking that cold yet?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan how are you feeling?Kicking that cold yet?



Looks like we're going to have it out this weekend , a bottle of Buckley's in one hand and a bottle of Captain in the other .


----------



## tbone75

Looked the 2050 over a little.P&C look ok compression was only 120 good spark.Maybe just needs a ring?Or its the bearings that don't feel real good. LOL Feels like it has one rough spot in there.Seems to built like a Husky 45.The 2150 is a Husky 350 and the 2054? Haven't got there yet LOL My X-Bil is going to want all of them but I think I will keep the 2054? He don't want a bigger saw because there to heavy LOL The guy is strong as an OX!He cuts a lot of wood too?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Looks like we're going to have it out this weekend , a bottle of Buckley's in one hand and a bottle of Captain in the other .



That should do something? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dan how are you feeling?Kicking that cold yet?



Naw,,he just kickin the cat !!


----------



## roncoinc

7hpjim said:


> empty your pm box



I did !! ??


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Looks like we're going to have it out this weekend , a bottle of Buckley's in one hand and a bottle of Captain in the other .



LOL That'll either kill or cure you!!! Be monday before you know for sure.......lol!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He it is.Said bad crank bearings?It went cheap so I got it LOL



I had a brandy newy one of those things given me 4-5 years ago, it was a return with a scored piston, idiot run it on straight gas right outa the box. I put a new piston and rings in it and traded it for a lightly used 2094, good or bad trade?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looked the 2050 over a little.P&C look ok compression was only 120 good spark.Maybe just needs a ring?Or its the bearings that don't feel real good. LOL Feels like it has one rough spot in there.Seems to built like a Husky 45.The 2150 is a Husky 350 and the 2054? Haven't got there yet LOL My X-Bil is going to want all of them but I think I will keep the 2054? He don't want a bigger saw because there to heavy LOL The guy is strong as an OX!He cuts a lot of wood too?



Well if you need parts let me know.

supposed to be 80 deg first of next week !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> HUH ?? what ????
> what bad Ron ??
> Ron good !! i think you mey him once ??
> 
> Now the canmedian :msp_unsure: .. you gotta worry about !!



The canmedian is good, he is meen but good and meeen or is it a meenie ..or whatever....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The canmedian is good, he is meen but good and meeen or is it a meenie ..or whatever....LOL



JERRY !!

when you gettin home ?
you probly got saws in boxes waitin fer ya.
and DAN has said he dropped of a bunch of husky's ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well you saw the quote...I went looking for it again and couldn't find it....I was sure it was between [email protected] 12:15AM and dancan @ 3:03 AM today???? Evelyn60 was all red in rep...mods must have pulled her posts...but I found her in the members list and her last post was @ 3:18 this morning but she was so bad she was banned....a guy your age should watch who you hang out with on vacation!! She was a bad girl Jerry, verwy verwy bad!! LOLOLOL!!!!



I figured something fishy was about, Idid not see the original post and could not find it when i went looking for it back to page 2570.
I kind of like verwy verwy bad girls, I know quite a few of them....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I posted in the open forum about rings for the 372 i'm working on.
seem a diff between epa and non.
no tag on the saw so i dont know.
has two rings,seems to be confusion ?
wish i knew how to tell


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I figured something fishy was about, Idid not see the original post and could not find it when i went looking for it back to page 2570.
> I kind of like verwy verwy bad girls, I know quite a few of them....LOL




Verwy bad girls can be verwy, verwy good!!!!LOL!! But it looks like she was banned and her posts deleted....been a few of those in the last couple weeks........


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ron, you have parts for a 2150?? Iv been searchin for parts since sept :bang:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had a brandy newy one of those things given me 4-5 years ago, it was a return with a scored piston, idiot run it on straight gas right outa the box. I put a new piston and rings in it and traded it for a lightly used 2094, good or bad trade?



Your as bad as Ron! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron, you have parts for a 2150?? Iv been searchin for parts since sept :bang:



Nope the 2050 is different


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I posted in the open forum about rings for the 372 i'm working on.
> seem a diff between epa and non.
> no tag on the saw so i dont know.
> has two rings,seems to be confusion ?
> wish i knew how to tell



That just plain sucks!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well if you need parts let me know.
> 
> supposed to be 80 deg first of next week !! :msp_w00t:



I will need a couple pieces for sure! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX




----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I posted in the open forum about rings for the 372 i'm working on.
> seem a diff between epa and non.
> no tag on the saw so i dont know.
> has two rings,seems to be confusion ?
> wish i knew how to tell



You've got the jug off right??? Measure them....... you've already measured the end gap so just measure the thickness....I'm pretty darn sure Hamish is right with what he said. Northwoods lists the 1.5MM for 2071, 372 etc The 1.2 MM rings are for Stihl 044 etc. They are all 50MM dia, Epa is 2 ring and non Epa is one definately. But I can't swear on the thickness but I believe them to be 1.5MM for either.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> JERRY !!
> 
> when you gettin home ?
> you probly got saws in boxes waitin fer ya.
> and DAN has said he dropped of a bunch of husky's ?



There better not be no *%##@$$$^><><"//>%^&**~%>< orange saws in the shop when I get back, the Post Office and I have a deal worked out on parcels arriving while I am away. I might be back home next weekend, not shure of that just yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Verwy bad girls can be verwy, verwy good!!!!LOL!! But it looks like she was banned and her posts deleted....been a few of those in the last couple weeks........



What would life be without some verwy bad girls in it, some of the ones I know from my biking days call themselves scooter trash and sluts but inside they are just full of fun.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There better not be no *%##@$$$^><><"//>%^&**~%>< orange saws in the shop when I get back, the Post Office and I have a deal worked out on parcels arriving while I am away. I might be back home next weekend, not shure of that just yet.



You know how Dan is Jerry:msp_rolleyes: Plus he is feeling a little meen right now :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There better not be no *%##@$$$^><><"//>%^&**~%>< orange saws in the shop when I get back, the Post Office and I have a deal worked out on parcels arriving while I am away. I might be back home next weekend, not shure of that just yet.



Think you can handle that much city life? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You know how Dan is Jerry:msp_rolleyes: Plus he is feeling a little meen right now :hmm3grin2orange:



He will be a lot sicker if I fix a vodo curse upon him.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think you can handle that much city life? :hmm3grin2orange:



City`s not all that bad, would not want to live in it full time though. I will be driving up to Lake Tahoe tomorrow just to see what things look like up there and stay overnight, come back sat evening or Sun morning.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He will be a lot sicker if I fix a vodo curse upon him.....LOL



I think you need to toss him in the sweat lodge! That would fix him right up!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> City`s not all that bad, would not want to live in it full time though. I will be driving up to Lake Tahoe tomorrow just to see what things look like up there and stay overnight, come back sat evening or Sun morning.



I have been there way back in 1969 LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think you need to toss him in the sweat lodge! That would fix him right up!



Fabulous idea, he may not like the, "fast", before doing the sweat lodge but once at the ceremony for the sweat he would start to like that part.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have been there way back in 1969 LOL



It will be my first time for that far up in the desert, seen it further South down in Mexico.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> City`s not all that bad, would not want to live in it full time though. I will be driving up to Lake Tahoe tomorrow just to see what things look like up there and stay overnight, come back sat evening or Sun morning.




Have fun Jerry..lots to see and do I'm sure......snow here last night.....mixed bag tomorrow... gonna try to burn 4 brush piles out back of the shop tomorrow if it doesn't rain to much.....supposed to be mid 60s and sunny here Sun-Mon and warm all next week....blackflies will probably be out by the time you get back..LOL it only take 3-4 days warm weather for them to show!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Have fun Jerry..lots to see and do I'm sure......snow here last night.....mixed bag tomorrow... gonna try to burn 4 brush piles out back of the shop tomorrow if it doesn't rain to much.....supposed to be mid 60s and sunny here Sun-Mon and warm all next week....blackflies will probably be out by the time you get back..LOL it only take 3-4 days warm weather for them to show!!!!!



Had a storm this morning but got nice after that!Warm here the rest of the week.Maybe it will head your way soon? And really bring out the flies! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fabulous idea, he may not like the, "fast", before doing the sweat lodge but once at the ceremony for the sweat he would start to like that part.....LOL



That not eating stuff is for the birds! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was talking to some folks back home this evening and they had some crap like you did, warm weather on the way will take care of that. The blackflies may be early this year, I really don`t like them buggers but as long as they re around the trout are biteing, too bad the blackflies bite even worse. There is a place where I like to fish, its called blackfly cove, the buggers are so thick there that you can actually hear the hum from 10 million flies all airborne at once and all trying to get at you for a bite, its the only place I know that they actually can darken the sky a little bit, shade out the sun a little bit you know....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That not eating stuff is for the birds! :hmm3grin2orange:



Belly does get kind of empty and cranky but I did feel a lot better after that fast was over....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You've got the jug off right??? Measure them....... you've already measured the end gap so just measure the thickness....I'm pretty darn sure Hamish is right with what he said. Northwoods lists the 1.5MM for 2071, 372 etc The 1.2 MM rings are for Stihl 044 etc. They are all 50MM dia, Epa is 2 ring and non Epa is one definately. But I can't swear on the thickness but I believe them to be 1.5MM for either.



Ok rotten Robin,i went down and measured the piston , 1.18 mm. to 1.22mm ?
the ring 1.150mm.

WTH ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Belly does get kind of empty and cranky but I did feel a lot better after that fast was over....LOL



You just fix Dan up when you get back LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was talking to some folks back home this evening and they had some crap like you did, warm weather on the way will take care of that. The blackflies may be early this year, I really don`t like them buggers but as long as they re around the trout are biteing, too bad the blackflies bite even worse. There is a place where I like to fish, its called blackfly cove, the buggers are so thick there that you can actually hear the hum from 10 million flies all airborne at once and all trying to get at you for a bite, its the only place I know that they actually can darken the sky a little bit, shade out the sun a little bit you know....LOL



I should be out fishing!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok rotten Robin,i went down and measured the piston , 1.18 mm. to 1.22mm ?
> the ring 1.150mm.
> 
> WTH ??



From pit bull to rotten Robin :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I should be out fishing!



I like to dry fly cast and catch my fish that way, have not drowned bait or used lures for 20 years or more. I think you should get out and fish at least a few trips every year. One good thing about fly cove ,everyone I ever took there to fish with me don`t stay very long and never want to go back.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like to dry fly cast and catch my fish that way, have not drowned bait or used lures for 20 years or more. I think you should get out and fish at least a few trips every year. One good thing about fly cove ,everyone I ever took there to fish with me don`t stay very long and never want to go back.....LOL



I love to fish! Just didn't get out much last year.Hope to this year? The big Bass should be biting right now!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

In nebraska now, planning to make it home tomorrow. 1,310 miles in two days :0


----------



## tbone75

Weather don't look to good where your heading this weekend Jerry?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> In nebraska now, planning to make it home tomorrow. 1,310 miles in two days :0



Hope everything goes well for you guys!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Hope everything goes well for you guys!



Ahh they will as long as this radiator clamp holds on till we get home. 
But this will be a record for us, it usually takes us about three days to get across... But them are some short days and were usually not pressing to hard. 

Gonna get home and work on saws till my eyes cant stand tl be open


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like to dry fly cast and catch my fish that way, have not drowned bait or used lures for 20 years or more. I think you should get out and fish at least a few trips every year. One good thing about fly cove ,everyone I ever took there to fish with me don`t stay very long and never want to go back.....LOL



That's a fun way to fish, first fish I ever caught like that was a sunfish when I was learning how to time my cast, I was practicing on a small bass pond. That sunfish felt like I had a marlin on the line, fly fishing is my favorite type of fishing, hard to do with a few in you though.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That's a fun way to fish, first fish I ever caught like that was a sunfish when I was learning how to time my cast, I was practicing on a small bass pond. That sunfish felt like I had a marlin on the line, fly fishing is my favorite type of fishing, hard to do with a few in you though.



Hows Jim tonight?


----------



## jimdad07

My brand new H$#&&[email protected]#*# is sitting in the yard under a nice canvas tarp. Took it for a mud finding mission through the yard to see how it felt, I like it a lot. For the record, I looked it up and apparently H^&*([email protected]^@ does make their own machine for themselves and for Craftsman. I like that there are a lot of grease fittings to be found on the machine, I didn't see a lot of that on the more expensive models. I think I am going to really like this H%^$#[email protected](*, after the shop is all set, I will most likely try to get the small set of discs that you can get for it for some of the garden work. I still can't believe that there is a [email protected]#$!%^& sitting in my yard that's brand new.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Hows Jim tonight?



Jim is well, BTW, there is a package on its way to Ohio. Can't wait to hear how that saw Jerry did for you handles it.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> My brand new H$#&&[email protected]#*# is sitting in the yard under a nice canvas tarp. Took it for a mud finding mission through the yard to see how it felt, I like it a lot. For the record, I looked it up and apparently H^&*([email protected]^@ does make their own machine for themselves and for Craftsman. I like that there are a lot of grease fittings to be found on the machine, I didn't see a lot of that on the more expensive models. I think I am going to really like this H%^$#[email protected](*, after the shop is all set, I will most likely try to get the small set of discs that you can get for it for some of the garden work. I still can't believe that there is a [email protected]#$!%^& sitting in my yard that's brand new.



Been telling you for the last year you were a closet Husky lover :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Jim is well, BTW, there is a package on its way to Ohio. Can't wait to hear how that saw Jerry did for you handles it.



I bet that saw won't know its there! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> been telling you for the last year you were a closet husky lover :hmm3grin2orange:



ssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wtf!?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I bet that saw won't know its there! LOL



I bet you're right. The chain is ripping chain, you ought to look into an Alaskan for it to see how you like it.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I bet you're right. The chain is ripping chain, you ought to look into an Alaskan for it to see how you like it.



Yep I will be looking at one or make one?


----------



## farrell

evening kids!


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> evening kids!



Hello Adam, coming on as I have to head for bed.


----------



## tbone75

Hi Adam


----------



## farrell

whats new? stormin here! lots of lightening


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> whats new? stormin here! lots of lightening



Must be that crap that went through here this morning?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Must be that crap that went through here this morning?



dont know? gettin closer though


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> dont know? gettin closer though



Hope its not to bad ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hope its not to bad ?



nope not to bad. lil wind some heavy rain


----------



## farrell

yay! two FREE saws to pick from wifes uncle a stihl and a mac


----------



## farrell

wished i had the money! i found a guy selling all kinds of stihl blowers trimmers saws cutoff saws and parts for $550! there is atleast ten of each piece of equipment!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> wished i had the money! i found a guy selling all kinds of stihl blowers trimmers saws cutoff saws and parts for $550! there is atleast ten of each piece of equipment!!!!



Stihl gear/tools sell easily in working condition and for better than average price wise, you could easily get your money back and make a decent profit off that deal.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihl gear/tools sell easily in working condition and for better than average price wise, you could easily get your money back and make a decent profit off that deal.



i know! sounds like most just need carb kits. couple of saws need rebuilt


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> i know! sounds like most just need carb kits. couple of saws need rebuilt



I would not think twice about it as I have bought "lots" of that size before and always came out ahead on them, especially Stihl OPPE.


----------



## dancan

ZZZSe ! Lack ! Erzz !


----------



## dancan

Sweat lodge ? Eff that , I think it takes a bit of meeness out of a fellow LOL .
I'm gonna go for some Chinese acupuncture using medical bee stings followed up by the Captain to keep niceness and meeness in balance . .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sweat lodge ? Eff that , I think it takes a bit of meeness out of a fellow LOL .
> I'm gonna go for some Chinese acupuncture using medical bee stings followed up by the Captain to keep niceness and meeness in balance . .



LOL!! Yin and Yang.......you could try leaches too.......there been a couple up around my sawmill....but for myself if I combine leaches and th Capt'n......the leaches will be hurtin for certin....


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


>




They're assuming that truck drivers can read .



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

Slackers! I dont like getting up and the moon is out! Gotta make that $ though We were given a 4 week deadline for a 6 week job. Pulled 9 hour days so far. And looking like many more and maybe some 10s. Also pickin up a little sidework, just in case any of you miss me


----------



## dancan

9hr days ?
You on vacation or something ?


----------



## little possum

Im not quite as experienced as you. Usually the non paying jobs are the all day work days! My boss likes to skip out early when its nice. So Im usually there by myself anyways.


----------



## dancan

After years of self employment long days are the norm but if I was working for someone else 9hrs would be a long day :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

dancan said:


> They're assuming that truck drivers can read .
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Shouldn't it be written backwards, then?


----------



## farrell

mornin all!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas...got a big day planned, gonna go collect my check from the guy i did the roof work for, then im going straight to the mill up a couple miles from here in Lafayette al. two guys run it, and they have all the local hardwoods from Mississippi to Virginia. 

Im going to pick up some worm-hole maple...ive got plans for it!Its the same wood i built my gun cabinet out of. Some people dont like it, says its too busy..i like it. theyre just a bunch of Flippycapping idiots!

View attachment 229193

View attachment 229194


----------



## Mill_wannabe

That's BEAUTIFUL wood, Mark!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas...got a big day planned, gonna go collect my check from the guy i did the roof work for, then im going straight to the mill up a couple miles from here in Lafayette al. two guys run it, and they have all the local hardwoods from Mississippi to Virginia.
> 
> Im going to pick up some worm-hole maple...ive got plans for it!Its the same wood i built my gun cabinet out of. Some people dont like it, says its too busy..i like it. theyre just a bunch of Flippycapping idiots!
> 
> View attachment 229193
> 
> View attachment 229194



Very nice Mark! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Rough night again for me.Had a storm about 3am that woke me up.Then couldn't get back to sleep dang jaw was hurting more than it has been?Going up to 75 today and more storms so that makes the back hurt more LOL With this weather the shroons could be up early?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Rough night again for me.Had a storm about 3am that woke me up.Then couldn't get back to sleep dang jaw was hurting more than it has been?Going up to 75 today and more storms so that makes the back hurt more LOL With this weather the shroons could be up early?



You've been in enough fights to know it's the third day that hurts the most...


----------



## dancan

Geez John , since you're collecting J'Reds , there's a 535 that's been for sale for a while close to work gong cheap , Robin and PB said they were absolute junk and told me not to even think about buying it because they were that bad , You want me to get it for you ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Geez John , since you're collecting J'Reds , there's a 535 that's been for sale for a while close to work gong cheap , Robin and PB said they were absolute junk and told me not to even think about buying it because they were that bad , You want me to get it for you ?



Nah LOL I got enough junk saws LOL Besides I am (NOT) collecting Jreds LOL The XBIL ask me to find him one a while back.I may keep the 2054 but the other 2 will go on down the road LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> You've been in enough fights to know it's the third day that hurts the most...



Didn't think of that?But your right LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nah LOL I got enough junk saws LOL Besides I am (NOT) collecting Jreds LOL The XBIL ask me to find him one a while back.I may keep the 2054 but the other 2 will go on down the road LOL



I wuz jus trying to help you out :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I wuz jus trying to help you out :hmm3grin2orange:



:monkey: Sure you waz :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

How many Huskys did you slide in on Jerry? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas! 

Mark that is BEAUTIFUL work! 

Hows everyone this morning?


----------



## roncoinc

Soooooooo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

the azz with the parts said he would be here between 10 and noon and call ahead..
almost noontime and no word yet ! .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> They're assuming that truck drivers can read .
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Most really cant! Its amazing how some of em passed there CDL? 
But the ones that cant read are usually hindus, or mexicans.. They usually just get thrown in a truck and told to drive without any knowledge of the truck, the road, or any of that other happy stuff.. Wanna watch something funny though? Watch 10 hindu's trying to back a semi into a dock


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Soooooooo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> the azz with the parts said he would be here between 10 and noon and call ahead..
> almost noontime and no word yet ! .



"hello police dept, I have proof of some stolen items ypu interested?"


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Soooooooo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> the azz with the parts said he would be here between 10 and noon and call ahead..
> almost noontime and no word yet ! .



Just about time to call the law on him?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John what saws you working on?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John what saws you working on?



Just call me KING SLUG today :hmm3grin2orange: Everything hurts today :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Just call me KING SLUG today :hmm3grin2orange: Everything hurts today :msp_thumbdn:



You got it king slug! 
Ill try an get that check (a check is ok right?) Out to you while im home.


----------



## tbone75

Its noon here and I just finally got dressed! Going to take a cat for a walk LOL We have a real (midget) cat that follows me around like a dog? This cat is over a year old and only half the size of the others?The OL drug it in :bang: That one made 4 !


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You got it king slug!
> Ill try an get that check (a check is ok right?) Out to you while im home.



Sure.......................................Long as it don't bounce to high :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

well i went to the mill, and got my wood, but I saw something today that in all my trips i had never noticed. A pile of saws in the corner....The guy had a pioneer with a bow bar, three huskys, two stihls and a couple pull-ons almost all had B&C and he said only one pull-on didnt run!!!!

Too bad none of them were for sale. He lied and said he runs em all pretty often....my big ol butt, they were covered in dust. Oh well, i tried.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Sure.......................................Long as it don't bounce to high :hmm3grin2orange:



You can let it clear before you box it up  

I had a cat that did that to me when I was younger... I guess it just thinks your just a big pu**y?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well i went to the mill, and got my wood, but I saw something today that in all my trips i had never noticed. A pile of saws in the corner....The guy had a pioneer with a bow bar, three huskys, two stihls and a couple pull-ons almost all had B&C and he said only one pull-on didnt run!!!!
> 
> Too bad none of them were for sale. He lied and said he runs em all pretty often....my big ol butt, they were covered in dust. Oh well, i tried.



Don't give up! Just ask nice every now and then?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You can let it clear before you box it up
> 
> I had a cat that did that to me when I was younger... I guess it just thinks your just a big pu**y?



I am LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

hey King Slug?! 

Ive been thinking about it....and you might have to sweeten the pot a little if you want this little gem!






Oh, and more pics of the L65 would be good.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Yea john! If you this jem your gonna have to throw in one of them cats


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey King Slug?!
> 
> Ive been thinking about it....and you might have to sweeten the pot a little if you want this little gem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and more pics of the L65 would be good.



That is in nice shape.I got something more in mind you may like? LOL I will get more pics soon as I get moving a little more LOL


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You can let it clear before you box it up
> 
> I had a cat that did that to me when I was younger... I guess it just thinks your just a big pu**y?



LOL !!! good one jakob !!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yea john! If you this jem your gonna have to throw in one of them cats



Only one cat! Come on now at least 3! Besides that thing would break my back!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yea john! If you this jem your gonna have to throw in one of them cats



What is that, a 125?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!! good one jakob !!



Ya bunch of dang meenies :msp_razz:


----------



## AU_K2500

Ok fellas, its time to put on the thinking caps...its the OL's birthday today. and all i can think of is dinner...and a card. Need some ideas!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Ok fellas, its time to put on the thinking caps...its the OL's birthday today. and all i can think of is dinner...and a card. Need some ideas!



Gold and diamonds always works wonders :hmm3grin2orange: And there is always sex and a movie :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!! good one jakob !!



Still cant compete with the master of meenies
*bowsdown*







tbone75 said:


> Only one cat! Come on now at least 3! Besides that thing would break my back!


 Hmm.. I got an 076 as well? 








AU_K2500 said:


> What is that, a 125?




1-76 
99cc of yeller venom






AU_K2500 said:


> Ok fellas, its time to put on the thinking caps...its the OL's birthday today. and all i can think of is dinner...and a card. Need some ideas!



If I was her I would want a new saw?? 
most of the time they just get pissed.. Like when I bought my mom an 028 for her birthday  
Ya know them women like flowers too! Make her a heart out of that wormy maple, then engrave your initials in it, sand it, stain it. And your getting lucky tonight!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Still cant compete with the master of meenies
> *bowsdown*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.. I got an 076 as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-76
> 99cc of yeller venom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was her I would want a new saw??
> most of the time they just get pissed.. Like when I bought my mom an 028 for her birthday
> Ya know them women like flowers too! Make her a heart out of that wormy maple, then engrave your initials in it, sand it, stain it. And your getting lucky tonight!



99cc of yellow chit :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Can't say I like the looks of the old Stihls.I just like that bow on it LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Ok fellas, its time to put on the thinking caps...its the OL's birthday today. and all i can think of is dinner...and a card. Need some ideas!



A little pink and white stihl !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> 99cc of yellow chit :hmm3grin2orange:



Im telling randymac


----------



## tbone75

Its time for my second pain pill of the day.I usually get moving some after that on days like this LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ok last call john... 
4 cats and a 064


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im telling randymac



Yep he would back hand me for that! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Gold and diamonds always works wonders :hmm3grin2orange: And there is always sex and a movie :hmm3grin2orange:





ChainsawmanXX said:


> If I was her I would want a new saw??
> most of the time they just get pissed.. Like when I bought my mom an 028 for her birthday
> Ya know them women like flowers too! Make her a heart out of that wormy maple, then engrave your initials in it, sand it, stain it. And your getting lucky tonight!



Man, what would i do with out you guys...


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ok last call john...
> 4 cats and a 064



Nope! LOL Your forgetting I got one of them LOL Just not as nice :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Man, what would i do with out you guys...



OK LOL Flowers,dinner,movie and then you may get lucky? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Nope! LOL Your forgetting I got one of them LOL Just not as nice :msp_tongue:


Yumm I can taste the "the mintyness" on it now


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Man, what would i do with out you guys...



...not have a chainsaw addiction??


----------



## tbone75

One more idea Mark.Dinner then take her out parking like we did in the old days!Seem to work good for me? LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yumm I can taste the "the mintyness" on it now



I may have an idea you would like?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I may have an idea you would like?



Shoot! 
I like ideas. never hurts get offers 
Damn there I go with the CAD again :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady just showed up with the saw of the day! A good bath and it will look just fine!Should only need a carb kit?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

That saw looks good john!!


----------



## tbone75

Got to head to the PO and then get some pics for Mark. I'll be bach :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ok last call john...
> 4 cats and a 064



Shouldnt try to make deals when you'r hungy !!
you cant probly but eat three cats at a sitting anyway !


----------



## farrell

you guys are having entirely to much fun today!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Shouldnt try to make deals when you'r hungy !!
> you cant probly but eat three cats at a sitting anyway !



Yummm chinese!







farrell said:


> you guys are having entirely to much fun today!


 When are ya going to pick up them saws???


----------



## farrell

maybe sunday


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> One more idea Mark.Dinner then take her out parking like we did in the old days!Seem to work good for me? LOL



I didn't know You and Mark used to date.................the things you learn on AS............sounds kinda Brokeback.................


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> I didn't know You and Mark used to date.................the things you learn on AS............sounds kinda Brokeback.................



Funniest damn thing all week!! 
LMAO!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Raining again here today, heading out for Lake Tahoe later , around 11:30, hope there is not too much snow and freezing rain up that way. I am taking along this laptop so I should be able to drop in if there is a signal up there....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Anyone care to explain how the hell its 79 degrees in nebraska??????


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I wonder if the slug had to walk to the PO?


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone care to explain how the hell its 79 degrees in nebraska??????



its in the low 70's here in NW Pa:msp_confused:


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> I didn't know You and Mark used to date.................the things you learn on AS............sounds kinda Brokeback.................



Jon, i never knew you were a comedian...


And jacob, its 85 here so quite you Flipycapping.


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> Man, what would i do with out you guys...



A gift card to her favorite store...one size fits all.

Take her back to the place you went on your first date.

Do something a little different...cook dinner for her.


----------



## roncoinc

Look what showed up today 







372 clutch/brake cover i needed to finish a saw.
395 starter and clutch/brake cover,,only need a muffler for that saw now.
262 clutch/brake cover ,all i needed for that saw.
spare 372 starter cover.
41 parts i can use and some decent bars..

If i had to buy all them parts wouldnt be cheap !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Jon, i never knew you were a comedian...
> 
> 
> And jacob, its 85 here so quite you Flipycapping.



But your 800+ miles from me!!! Lol


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> But your 800+ miles from me!!! Lol



youve got a point...


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Look what showed up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 372 clutch/brake cover i needed to finish a saw.
> 395 starter and clutch/brake cover,,only need a muffler for that saw now.
> 262 clutch/brake cover ,all i needed for that saw.
> spare 372 starter cover.
> 41 parts i can use and some decent bars..
> 
> If i had to buy all them parts wouldnt be cheap !!



Looks good Ron, bout time them parts showed up. Still gonna notify the Authorities?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Looks good Ron, bout time them parts showed up. Still gonna notify the Authorities?



No,got nothing for them,just a wrong plate on a saw.
and that number probly good,just on the wrong saw.
I hate thives and if there was any way,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tbone75

At least you got them dang parts! :msp_thumbsup: Now I got to go take pics LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> At least you got them dang parts! :msp_thumbsup: Now I got to go take pics LOL



Just emptied the dishwasher,will be full soon


----------



## tbone75

Just sent Mark some pics. Jacob has to wait till I take another trip with the OL.She wants to go now! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> At least you got them dang parts! :msp_thumbsup: Now I got to go take pics LOL



Yes,i got "some" parts,still missing some but Jay is sending those.

learn how to imbed your pix so we dont have to click on them


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Just sent Mark some pics. Jacob has to wait till I take another trip with the OL.She wants to go now! LOL



Ahhhh fine!!


----------



## AU_K2500

went to put the carb kit in the XL-12...and what do ya know, its wrong. So, either two things happened. theres a different carb than Ron thought, because he gave me the part number to order, or i orderd the wrong one...

the carb has homelite stamped on it, and on the bottom there are some letters and numbers. SDC 12 79 62

And the kit i ordered (per ron) was a tillotson RK-23HS...if anybody needs this kit ill sell it to ya cheap, as it doesnt fit. anyhelp finding the right kit would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> went to put the carb kit in the XL-12...and what do ya know, its wrong. So, either two things happened. theres a different carb than Ron thought, because he gave me the part number to order, or i orderd the wrong one...
> 
> the carb has homelite stamped on it, and on the bottom there are some letters and numbers. SDC 12 79 62
> 
> And the kit i ordered (per ron) was a tillotson RK-23HS...if anybody needs this kit ill sell it to ya cheap, as it doesnt fit. anyhelp finding the right kit would be much appreciated.



This might be it:
Chainsawr Walbro SDC Carburetor Kit


----------



## AU_K2500

thats it! man, i dont care what everbody says about you jon, your an alright guy in my book!

Thanks for the help


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> went to put the carb kit in the XL-12...and what do ya know, its wrong. So, either two things happened. theres a different carb than Ron thought, because he gave me the part number to order, or i orderd the wrong one...
> 
> the carb has homelite stamped on it, and on the bottom there are some letters and numbers. SDC 12 79 62
> 
> And the kit i ordered (per ron) was a tillotson RK-23HS...if anybody needs this kit ill sell it to ya cheap, as it doesnt fit. anyhelp finding the right kit would be much appreciated.



Or this one:
K10-SDC Walbro Carburetor Kit for Homelite Super XL 922 925 XL12 Super 1050A | eBay


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> thats it! man, i dont care what everbody says about you jon, your an alright guy in my book!
> 
> Thanks for the help



Anytime my friend, and remember I am a comedian that cares............LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> went to put the carb kit in the XL-12...and what do ya know, its wrong. So, either two things happened. theres a different carb than Ron thought, because he gave me the part number to order, or i orderd the wrong one...
> 
> the carb has homelite stamped on it, and on the bottom there are some letters and numbers. SDC 12 79 62
> 
> And the kit i ordered (per ron) was a tillotson RK-23HS...if anybody needs this kit ill sell it to ya cheap, as it doesnt fit. anyhelp finding the right kit would be much appreciated.



I went by what Acres site said !!! 

sorry


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> thats it! man, i dont care what everbody says about you jon, your an alright guy in my book!
> 
> Thanks for the help



He is alright,to bad everybody else is also HALF left !! LOL !!


----------



## little possum

AU_K2500 said:


> Im going to pick up some worm-hole maple...ive got plans for it!Its the same wood i built my gun cabinet out of. Some people dont like it, says its too busy..i like it. theyre just a bunch of Flippycapping idiots!
> 
> View attachment 229193
> 
> View attachment 229194


Nice. I like wormy maple. We ran some wood for a guy that put wormy maple on his ceiling, then walnut floors, with maple on the outside edge(against the walls) then has a bar with mixed wormy maple and walnut.


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> I went by what Acres site said !!!
> 
> sorry



No big deal Ron.............now he'll have to find out which saw uses that Tilly, and buy one.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I went by what Acres site said !!!
> 
> sorry



No worries, im the one that decided to order before i had the saw.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> No big deal Ron.............now he'll have to find out which saw uses that Tilly, and buy one.



Sad thing is....thats kind of how my brain works. atleast when it comes to chainsaws!


----------



## roncoinc

Where is Rockin Robin when you need him ??


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> Nice. I like wormy maple. We ran some wood for a guy that put wormy maple on his ceiling, then walnut floors, with maple on the outside edge(against the walls) then has a bar with mixed wormy maple and walnut.



the Handles are hand made, and are walnut! The thing i like about these guys is its all "local" timber that they mill themselves the only thing they buy is 16-20 logs! and you cant argue with the prices poplar @ 1.65 a board ft. and worm hole maple @ 2.05 a BF and just bought some white oak today for chopping blocks (laminated with stripes of walnut) for 2.50 a BF


----------



## Jon1212

Jon1212 said:


> No big deal Ron.............now he'll have to find out which saw uses that Tilly, and buy one.





AU_K2500 said:


> Sad thing is....thats kind of how my brain works. atleast when it comes to chainsaws!



Here's a few that take that carb kit:
Jonsered 49SP, 50, 51, 52, 60, 62, 66E 625, 630, 630 Super, 630 West Coast, 670, 670 Super 
That's just the J-Red's, but verify the carburetor before purchasing the saw, or you'll need another kit...........LOL!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> Here's a few that take that carb kit:
> Jonsered 49SP, 50, 51, 52, 60, 62, 66E 625, 630, 630 Super, 630 West Coast, 670, 670 Super
> That's just the J-Red's, but verify the carburetor before purchasing the saw, or you'll need another kit...........LOL!!!



whats the difference between a 630 and a 630 West Coast? whats so special about the west coast?


----------



## tbone75

I am back! Went and bought me a new toy LOL Crapsman 1/2"-19.2 volt hammer drill new in the box 45.00 ! And got some 45acp ammo for the new gun.WOW the price of that crap went through the roof! 40.00 for a box of 50 ! Time to get the loaders back out! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I am back! Went and bought me a new toy LOL Crapsman 1/2"-19.2 volt hammer drill new in the box 45.00 ! And got some 45acp ammo for the new gun.WOW the price of that crap went through the roof! 40.00 for a box of 50 ! Time to get the loaders back out! LOL



I have a dewalt, and makita hammer drills/drivers. Love them! Great for tearing saws apart


----------



## tbone75

OK midget pics :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I am back! Went and bought me a new toy LOL Crapsman 1/2"-19.2 volt hammer drill new in the box *45.00* ! And got some 45acp ammo for the new gun.WOW the price of that crap went through the roof! 40.00 for a box of 50 ! Time to get the loaders back out! LOL



Good lord that a steal, was it reduced or on clearance? i want one for 45 bucks, looked at the dewalt (used them at an old job and loved them) but cant justify the money for it. Ive got loooooots of tools, but a impact driver i do not...you did mean impact driver right? i think of rotary hammer when you say hammer drill.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I have a dewalt, and makita hammer drills/drivers. Love them! Great for tearing saws apart



I need to drill some concrete LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I need to drill some concrete LOL



ok so you did mean hammer drill.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> One more idea Mark.Dinner then take her out parking like we did in the old days!Seem to work good for me? LOL





Jon1212 said:


> I didn't know You and Mark used to date.................the things you learn on AS............sounds kinda Brokeback.................



I figure some of you missed this, so a repost is in order..............Enjoy..............LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Good lord that a steal, was it reduced or on clearance? i want one for 45 bucks, looked at the dewalt (used them at an old job and loved them) but cant justify the money for it. Ive got loooooots of tools, but a impact driver i do not...you did mean impact driver right? i think of rotary hammer when you say hammer drill.



It hammers and drills at the same time.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I figure some of you missed this, so a repost is in order..............Enjoy..............LOL!!!



You dang PEG LEG LEFT HOARSE NAD TO TALL MIDGET :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> It hammers and drills at the same time.



no way! how does that work?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK midget pics :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i seen that saw before !!
thot it ran ??


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> no way! how does that work?



Not real sure how to splane that? Where is Jim or Jerry when you need them?Or Ron he would know!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i seen that saw before !!
> thot it ran ??



Yep it will LOL Just needs the parts put on! It is sluggerized right now :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Where is that link at for these guys Ron???? :confused2:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i seen that saw before !!
> thot it ran ??



I got the 038Mag running! The one I got from Marc that Jerry give me the P&C for!


----------



## tbone75

Last time I went to that tool store I got a 3/8 impact wrench for 20.00 a new Crapsman!That guy has some good bargains there!The OL bought 4 sheet sets for 9 bucks each.


----------



## tbone75

Ron I have no idea how to get pics to open like you do?I am doing good just to get them on here!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Last time I went to that tool store I got a 3/8 impact wrench for 20.00 a new Crapsman!That guy has some good bargains there!The OL bought 4 sheet sets for 9 bucks each.



You failed to mention the "fit" you threw because the pillow shams, and dust ruffles don't match.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> OK midget pics :hmm3grin2orange:



That lolks good john! 
I wanna run this 112 alittle then its yours! I also need to replace the AV mounts (i have them just gotta put em on) 

Got a B&C for the 38?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> You failed to mention the "fit" you threw because the pillow shams, and dust ruffles don't match.



I am color blind?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That lolks good john!
> I wanna run this 112 alittle then its yours! I also need to replace the AV mounts (i have them just gotta put em on)
> 
> Got a B&C for the 38?



All I may have is a 16" ?


----------



## tbone75

The 038 is the one Ron went and got for me.Hope he don't kick my butt? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> All I may have is a 16" ?



I have a brand new 20" here sitting for it  







tbone75 said:


> The 038 is the one Ron went and got for me.Hope he don't kick my butt? :hmm3grin2orange:



Is it ported?


----------



## farrell

evening guys! took the day off work to do a couple things round the house. fired up the 350 and trimmed the willows, cut some redbrush and sumac. got the brushcutter out and hached done the thorns and the lil sumac. 
finished tearing down the 353 to the case. dumped a bottle of 2cycle mix in case and ran crank around to get the crud out, bearings feel good, seals look good (change anyway?), greased the recoil spring, washed and scotchbrited the covers and soaked in wd40.
go pick up a lil something for someone in the mornin
have to cut a tree for my brother tomorrow. since his stihl aint big enough:msp_tongue:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I am color blind?:hmm3grin2orange:



Me too, Red/ Green. I never know what kind of rep I'm doling out.....................LOL!!!


Seriously though, I am color blind. My wife will just shake her head to let me know I don't match.

I just repped Farrell, I hope it was Green


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I have a brand new 20" here sitting for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it ported?



No I never tore it apart.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening guys! took the day off work to do a couple things round the house. fired up the 350 and trimmed the willows, cut some redbrush and sumac. got the brushcutter out and hached done the thorns and the lil sumac.
> finished tearing down the 353 to the case. dumped a bottle of 2cycle mix in case and ran crank around to get the crud out, bearings feel good, seals look good (change anyway?), greased the recoil spring, washed and scotchbrited the covers and soaked in wd40.
> go pick up a lil something for someone in the mornin
> have to cut a tree for my brother tomorrow. since his stihl aint big enough:msp_tongue:



Oh yell!!! Monster saw!!!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> Me too, Red/ Green. I never know what kind of rep I'm doling out.....................LOL!!!
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I am color blind. My wife will just shake her head to let me know I don't match.
> 
> I just repped Farrell, I hope it was Green



I think that pink dress goes good with your green dyed hair! 







tbone75 said:


> No I never tore it apart.


 Let me get you more pictures tomorrow  
Im def interested


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Me too, Red/ Green. I never know what kind of rep I'm doling out.....................LOL!!!
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I am color blind. My wife will just shake her head to let me know I don't match.
> 
> I just repped Farrell, I hope it was Green



I can tell some colors just not different shades?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I think that pink dress goes good with your green dyed hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get you more pictures tomorrow
> Im def interested



You know how them Californie fellers are :monkey:


----------



## tbone75

I need to figger out how to do this post a link thing? I got something that needs posted


----------



## farrell

that lil 353 that the piston was busted in......its a lil funny there is no damage to anything inside! no scars or scrapes or pieces nothing!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> You know how them Californie fellers are :monkey:



Whoa!!! Easy there fella. I don't think you should be casting disparaging remarks towards anyone, especially since we found out who oyu used to go "park" with.............ahem?


----------



## Jon1212

Alright that's enough bufoonery for me. You fellas have a great, and safe weekend, I'm gonna go look for another place for me and my family to live. Gotta finish this lawsuit as well. Later Monsieurs.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Alright that's enough bufoonery for me. You fellas have a great, and safe weekend, I'm gonna go look for another place for me and my family to live. Gotta finish this lawsuit as well. Later Monsieurs.



Good luck Jon!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I need to figger out how to do this post a link thing? I got something that needs posted



its easy john! when you are on the page with the info you want......right click the url (address) at top of page a box will open click copy....then start your post here......right click box will open click paste....easy right? 
for pics do your normal pic thing and post.....then when your post comes up on the page click on your pic it will open in a differnt screen......copy the url return to your post click edit.....the tool bar above where you type is an icon "insert image" click that........then click from url past the url you copied and uncheck the little box and click ok then save


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> Alright that's enough bufoonery for me. You fellas have a great, and safe weekend, I'm gonna go look for another place for me and my family to live. Gotta finish this lawsuit as well. Later Monsieurs.



Good luck jon! 
P.s dont wear that dress to court!!!


----------



## tbone75

Fosters.com - Dover NH, Rochester NH, Portsmouth NH, Laconia NH, Sanford ME Maybe????????????? You guys got to check out ole meen a$$ Ron LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> its easy john! when you are on the page with the info you want......right click the url (address) at top of page a box will open click copy....then start your post here......right click box will open click paste....easy right?
> for pics do your normal pic thing and post.....then when your post comes up on the page click on your pic it will open in a differnt screen......copy the url return to your post click edit.....the tool bar above where you type is an icon "insert image" click that........then click from url past the url you copied and uncheck the little box and click ok then save



OK got the link thing! As for the pics :msp_tongue:


----------



## AU_K2500

Thats is great! I always knew it was just a front when he was being mean! Rons a big softy!!!!

But seriously, the world needs more people like that, just willing to help others and do what they can. Thank you Ron, for being a good example of how we should all lead our lives.


----------



## tbone75

Sure is a old meen arse aint he


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sure is a old meen arse aint he



nope! he is like a cute fuzzy puppy! so soft and cuddly and warm! LOL


----------



## tbone75

He may want to get me over that one?:msp_scared:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ron??? Our ron??? 
 to you Ron! We do need more people like you, maybe our world wouldnt be so f'd up 
Rep to you when I can!


----------



## farrell

when i fired up the lil 350 today to do some trimming......i remembered i had opened up the muffler some more yesterday......she sounds sweet!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Where did the old meenie go?


----------



## farrell




----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> hey King Slug?!
> 
> Ive been thinking about it....and you might have to sweeten the pot a little if you want this little gem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and more pics of the L65 would be good.



Showing John saw ####, nice.


----------



## farrell

jim how are you this evening?


----------



## farrell

theres those [email protected] crickets again.........


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Finally home! Now to see my new saws!!!


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> jim how are you this evening?



I'm great, been out in the shop since my last post and cleaning major house. Getting ready for the big rebuild. How about you?


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> I'm great, been out in the shop since my last post and cleaning major house. Getting ready for the big rebuild. How about you?



livin the dream!:msp_confused:


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> livin the dream!:msp_confused:



That is one of my favorite sayings, that and "Another day in paradise". How's the family and all that good stuff?



I see slugo is lurking.


----------



## tbone75

Everyone went to bed? I had to go spend a little time with the OL.Now if I can go to sleep?


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> That is one of my favorite sayings, that and "Another day in paradise". How's the family and all that good stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> I see slugo is lurking.



everybody doin good! baby boy 3 months now and growing like a bad weed!:msp_smile: havent heard from girls in NY since thanksgiving cause blank blankity blank blank mother!!!!!!!:msp_sneaky::msp_mad::taped: and you and yours?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Everyone went to bed? I had to go spend a little time with the OL.Now if I can go to sleep?



I'm still up. How are you doing John?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Everyone went to bed? I had to go spend a little time with the OL.Now if I can go to sleep?



be happy when i get 353 up and runnin and ported! make a nice little beater saw!


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> everybody doin good! baby boy 3 months now and growing like a bad weed!:msp_smile: havent heard from girls in NY since thanksgiving cause blank blankity blank blank mother!!!!!!!:msp_sneaky::msp_mad::taped: and you and yours?



Happy the boy is doing well, newborns are scary and fun. As for the other, I hope it gets better for you, not much harder in this world than that situation. Mine are well, my little girl fell asleep at a decent time tonight. The boy is doing more and more with me all the time. Thinking of taking him for his first canoe day trip here in a month or two.


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> be happy when i get 353 up and runnin and ported! make a nice little beater saw!



Gets addicting running ported saws, doesn't it?


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Happy the boy is doing well, newborns are scary and fun. As for the other, I hope it gets better for you, not much harder in this world than that situation. Mine are well, my little girl fell asleep at a decent time tonight. The boy is doing more and more with me all the time. Thinking of taking him for his first canoe day trip here in a month or two.



that should be fun!


----------



## tbone75

I see there is couple night owls still up LOL


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Gets addicting running ported saws, doesn't it?



unfortunetly!:cool2: really like the 372 ported i could stand to do a lil more squareing on the intake and exhaust but she sure does run!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I see there is couple night owls still up LOL



Don't you ever sleep?


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Don't you ever sleep?



he sure doesnt!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Don't you ever sleep?



Not much it seems?


----------



## tbone75

Ok you goofballs I am going to try and sleep? :msp_confused:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Ok you goofballs I am going to try and sleep? :msp_confused:



ok nite john. dream of something big!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Not much it seems?



You have to be good and tired all the time.


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> ok nite john. dream of something big!



Hate to say it Adam, but I think it's that time for me too. Have to be up early tomorrow. Have a good night, see you boys tomorrow night.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Hate to say it Adam, but I think it's that time for me too. Have to be up early tomorrow. Have a good night, see you boys tomorrow night.



nite jim! i hear my pillow callin my name as well. i have to be up early too


----------



## Cantdog

zzzzzzzzzlackerszzzzzzzz


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> whats the difference between a 630 and a 630 West Coast? whats so special about the west coast?



What's so SPECIAL about the WEST COAST??????? SHHHHHEEEEEESH!!!!!!



Actually the "West Coast" series of Jonserd came stock with 24" B&C, v stack and K&N filter mounted on the largst carb available for the saw, full wrap top handle, heavier clutch and of course the sexy "West Coast" Proline series, sticka....other than that stuff not much.....not sure what the price difference was....surely more...the 630 was the smallest in the "West Coast" proline series, and they went on up through the models with the largest being the 930 I think.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> zzzzzzzzzlackerszzzzzzzz



I'll wear that hat today LOL !


----------



## dancan

John , thanks for the link Fosters.com - Dover NH, Rochester NH, Portsmouth NH, Laconia NH, Sanford ME , that's a good story that shouldn't stay hidden .
Hats off to Ron !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'll wear that hat today LOL ![/QUOT
> 
> 
> Yeah you must be on vaca same as Jerry!!! Or is the weather crappy up there?? Or did you try killing that cold and hurt yourself??


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> John , thanks for the link Fosters.com - Dover NH, Rochester NH, Portsmouth NH, Laconia NH, Sanford ME , that's a good story that shouldn't stay hidden .
> Hats off to Ron !




Skackerzz hat's off to Ron,,,Mine too! 'Course I'm so slack I haven't even out mine on yet!! Very nice story.... who would have thunk the ol meeny had it in him??? Good job Ron...It's a sad state when you do stuff like that and then you have to hassle crap out someone just to hold up their end of a deal they made willingly. Glad the guy finally showed up with your parts..

Also a very hansom pic of an ol guy sharpening his blade...........LOL!!


----------



## dancan

Vacation ? What's that ?
The body was calling for lots of sleep over the last couple of days to fight this one , getting home and helping the neighbor move and trying to keep you guys in line sure didn't help things .Today is the first am that the sinus feels normal , the brain well ......
I'm going to be using my great grandfather's last name today , McLaughlin .
I guess I'll have to drink a few Keith's , Happy St.Patrick's Day :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I wonder if Ron does skate blades as well ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I wonder if Ron does skate blades as well ?




HAHaHa!!!

Happy St. Patties, Dan McLaughlin....... you'll be havin a Keith's for me as well I hope!!


If I did that, I would have problem.....my grandmother was a Mahoney and my grandfather was a McCarthy...on my mothers side....fathers side came from the clan Hamilton......


----------



## tbone75

I see the Irish are out in force today :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

well good morning fellas. 

Finally a day when i fit right in! Im big and tall, with fair skin and red hair! a Ginger if you will....Well, its off to go fill my gullet with as much green beer as i can before its all gone!

Actually weve got to go to Columbus today to register...Ive already been told that we cant register at Lowes, Homedepot, TSC, or Sears......WTH am i supposed to do, all our gifts are gonna be housewares and chick crap...


----------



## farrell

mornin all!


----------



## roncoinc

I thot Rockin Robin would be out on the lawn foraging for breakfast ?

beer he drinks is green antway !!

Robin,what you think of the just using the top ring deal in that 372 ??

Also i thot epa saws had limited coils,this one is black,the other two are blue ?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I thot Rockin Robin would be out on the lawn foraging for breakfast ?
> 
> beer he drinks is green antway !!
> 
> Robin,what you think of the just using the top ring deal in that 372 ??
> 
> Also i thot epa saws had limited coils,this one is black,the other two are blue ?



mine has two rings and a black coil!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mine has two rings and a black coil!



MIne has two also but was told one was better ?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> mine has two also but was told one was better ?



idk?


----------



## farrell

oh john.......its big, its shiney, and its clean!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I thot Rockin Robin would be out on the lawn foraging for breakfast ?
> 
> beer he drinks is green antway !!
> 
> Robin,what you think of the just using the top ring deal in that 372 ??
> 
> Also i thot epa saws had limited coils,this one is black,the other two are blue ?



Ron you can try to play meen.But everyone knows better now :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> oh john.......its big, its shiney, and its clean!



Did you polish something last night? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> MIne has two also but was told one was better ?



I have read that a few times in here Ron?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Did you polish something last night? :hmm3grin2orange:



nope! thats your job!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> nope! thats your job!:hmm3grin2orange:



Your the one who said you polished it up? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Your the one who said you polished it up? :hmm3grin2orange:



came clean and shiney! just a lil dusty!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> came clean and shiney! just a lil dusty!



I wouldn't mind if you put a pic on here? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I wouldn't mind if you put a pic on here? LOL



can do! give me a minute!


----------



## farrell

john's new saw!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I thot Rockin Robin would be out on the lawn foraging for breakfast ?
> 
> beer he drinks is green antway !!
> 
> Robin,what you think of the just using the top ring deal in that 372 ??
> 
> Also i thot epa saws had limited coils,this one is black,the other two are blue ?




I WAS out on the lawn...how did you know???? Just pulled all the spruce brush off the OL's posey garden...loaded it into the pickup and over to the shop it goes and onto the coal pile from burning three big brush piles yesterday that is still smouldering along.

I have not used one ring on a 2 ring piston but a lot of folks say it's the way to go for speed. As I understand it, two rings create more friction/drag and many saws have only one anyway. On the plus side is that two rings also create more cranking compression due to less blowby and two end gaps for compression to leak through. Two rings also conduct more heat from the piston to the cyl walls and on out to the fins. So better cooling....if it was me I would probaly put both in....just because....but I don't think it will bother anything to use just one either. Or I would just buy a new meteor single ring piston...depends on what you expect to do with the saw and whether you are just trying to get it running or willing to spend a little and make it as good as it can be. The deal you got it'd probably be worth it to just go new as those saws are somwhat current and usually go for good $$$. It's always a balancing act kinda like working on an old house/boat/car you have to draw the line somewhere.


As far as know the black coils are not limited and the blue ones are, on those one piece igns. The older two piece igns had blue coils that were non limited.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Did you polish something last night? :hmm3grin2orange:



Nope...meant to, and it was my B day too, but the crowd gathered at the shop and bestowed way to many beers on me...........truck slept at the shop last night....I slept for a while in my chair...(at home)...LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Man that saw looks good!Adam I can't thank you enough for all your trouble!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nope...meant to, and it was my B day too, but the crowd gathered at the shop and bestowed way to many beers on me...........truck slept at the shop last night....I slept for a while in my chair...(at home)...LOL!!!



Happy birthday!:wave::bday::wave:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Man that saw looks good!Adam I can't thank you enough for all your trouble!



your welcome and no trouble at all!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> your welcome and no trouble at all!



I wanted one of them old ones like that! That is as good as I am likely to get! I sure owe you! I owe a lot of the guys on here!!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I wanted one of them old ones like that! That is as good as I am likely to get! I sure owe you! I owe a lot of the guys on here!!!!!!!



thats we are suppose to do john! help and be kind as much as possible!


----------



## dancan

Happy BDay Robin , I'll drink that Bday present I got for ya ! Mmmmmm Keith's ! 
I'm stihl drinking coffee out of that Keith's coffee mug I got for you , I hope you don't mind .


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> thats we are suppose to do john! help and be kind as much as possible!



Yep just like ole meen butt


----------



## farrell

john i think you should name it "the hulk" cause its big, mean, and green!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john i think you should name it "the hulk" cause its big, mean, and green!



Very good idea!


----------



## dancan

Errrr errrr errrr eerr eerr eerr POP ! Crash ! eerr eerr rrrrrrrr rrrrrrrr rrrrrr rr rr rrr rr err errr eerrrr rr rr rr rr rr rr rr rr eeerrrr eeerrrr ee rr ee rr ee rr eerrr eeerrr rr rr eerr rr rr rr rr eerr eerr eerr rr rr .
The neighbor is hard at it , I can see the barber chair from my front window .


----------



## tbone75

I wonder if Jerry made it up to Lake Tahoe?


----------



## dancan

I'm pretty sure it would require Mother Nature to shake it up real big-time or some emergency calling for Marshall Law to stop Jerry from getting to his planned vacation destinations .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm pretty sure it would require Mother Nature to shake it up real big-time or some emergency calling for Marshall Law to stop Jerry from getting to his planned vacation destinations .



I know your right about that Dan!:hmm3grin2orange: The weather report said its almost a blizzard up there?


----------



## tbone75

Everyone must be doing good today?Or you is all a bunch of big time slackers :hmm3grin2orange: No one is beating me today! I am KING SLUG or more like a frozen slug! Don't know if its the rain moving in or what? Just can't get up and go at all! Couldn't ask for a nicer day too!This just plain sucks :angry2:


----------



## dancan

Put a O' or a Mc in front of your name , get yourself a couple of beer and your favorite Irish potato or corn mash whiskey and let that lubricate you up for the day .
I'll be havin' a beer in a bit , I'll have one for you to .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys iv been balls to the walls busy!!
Started at 7 this mornin an still going at it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX




----------



## dancan

Doesn't look like this one was used much .


----------



## AU_K2500

just got back from the whirlwind tour....Dillards, Macys, Bed Bath & Beyond. Out of the hundreds of things we scaned, theres one or two things for me....some brandy glasses and a decanter.


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


>



Whered you get your parts washer....how much?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Whered you get your parts washer....how much?



I got mine from the local farm store for 30 bucks. 
Harbor frieght has a good deak on me.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> just got back from the whirlwind tour....Dillards, Macys, Bed Bath & Beyond. Out of the hundreds of things we scaned, theres one or two things for me....some brandy glasses and a decanter.



Sounds awefull girly to me , when you've been told that you're kicking out that cabinet to the curb let us know , we'll be there for it .... Woops , I meant you , we'll be there for you .


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got mine from the local farm store for 30 bucks.
> Harbor frieght has a good deak on me.



It's a slug "KING" parts washer !! LOL !!

HF has a good "deak" on you ??
ps: wheres all the saws,i only see a pitance in your shop ?
thot you had a bunch ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> It's a slug "KING" parts washer !! LOL !!
> 
> HF has a good "deak" on you ??
> ps: wheres all the saws,i only see a pitance in your shop ?
> thot you had a bunch ??



Im hiding them. Hahah
Alot are on the other side of the shop


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's a slug "KING" parts washer !! LOL !!
> 
> HF has a good "deak" on you ??
> ps: wheres all the saws,i only see a pitance in your shop ?
> thot you had a bunch ??



Dang it! You beat me to it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> just got back from the whirlwind tour....Dillards, Macys, Bed Bath & Beyond. Out of the hundreds of things we scaned, theres one or two things for me....some brandy glasses and a decanter.



When is the big day?


----------



## tbone75

Hows Ron today?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> It's a slug "KING" parts washer !! LOL !!
> 
> HF has a good "deak" on you ??
> ps: wheres all the saws,i only see a pitance in your shop ?
> thot you had a bunch ??



Damn, I totally messed up that post, and I just noticed it haha
Correction
"HB has a good deal on them."


----------



## roncoinc

FREEBIEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A friend messages me about this late morning.
I call and guy says he had a bunch of calls already,when i can i be there ?
I tell him anytime he wants,he gives me a time and takes the ad on CL down.
he says the "fuel pump" is bad..
WTH does a 4 stroke with an overhead fuel supply need a fuel pump for ??
well it has one and i had a good spare engine exactally the same that has one.
And the crankcase not only has the standard vent to the carb but an impulse line to the fuel pump !!
pulled the pump off my engine put it on and it fired right up and ran great.
cycles perfect,voltage perfect,rpm's perfect.
cost me $5 in gas and $10 for a rebuild kit for the fuel pump for the good engine i took it off.






5500 watts with a 10hp briggs 
checked the oil and it looks like it has just been changed.
Going to try direct gravity feed the carb and see what happens just for the fun of it !!
block off the impulse.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> FREEBIEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A friend messages me about this late morning.
> I call and guy says he had a bunch of calls already,when i can i be there ?
> I tell him anytime he wants,he gives me a time and takes the ad on CL down.
> he says the "fuel pump" is bad..
> WTH does a 4 stroke with an overhead fuel supply need a fuel pump for ??
> well it has one and i had a good spare engine exactally the same that has one.
> And the crankcase not only has the standard vent to the carb but an impulse line to the fuel pump !!
> pulled the pump off my engine put it on and it fired right up and ran great.
> cycles perfect,voltage perfect,rpm's perfect.
> cost me $5 in gas and $10 for a rebuild kit for the fuel pump for the good engine i took it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5500 watts with a 10hp briggs
> checked the oil and it looks like it has just been changed.
> Going to try direct gravity feed the carb and see what happens just for the fun of it !!
> block off the impulse.



I have never known anyone to find deals like you do! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> When is the big day?



Yeh,,when does the sentance start ??
any chance of parole ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,when does the sentance start ??
> any chance of parole ??



Ron you are bad! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> When is the big day?



sept 29.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Going back to the shop got more to do! Took an energy drink, and have a spare one for later. Should get me through the night! 
I have a 7-10 to tear down and clean its a DIRTY ass saw! 
and a couple more. that 112 dolly I have needs new AV mounts and I got them, gotta put them in. 
031 stihl that needs new bar mount studs. 
Chains that need sharpened, a shop that needs cleaned. 
manyy mannny more!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Looks like we need to pitch in and get Mark a wedding present!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> sept 29.



Theres still time !!
you could be in mexico by then !!!
RUN FOREST RUN !!


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Looks like we need to pitch in and get Mark a wedding present!



I'll chip in on bus fare to tj ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Doesn't look like this one was used much .



What website you get that pic off ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hows Ron today?



MEEN as hell,untill the meds kick in


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> I'll chip in on bus fare to tj ??



To close, she'll find him. 


How about Africa?? 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> MEEN as hell,untill the meds kick in



Somebody has to take over Jerry's job when he aint her.
i see Dankan O'rielly MC sawintosh cant quit fill the bill.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> To close, she'll find him.
> 
> 
> How about Africa??
> :hmm3grin2orange:



What makes you think she would go looking ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Somebody has to take over Jerry's job when he aint her.
> i see Dankan O'rielly MC sawintosh cant quit fill the bill.



I thought it was the Canadian that likes girly drinks?? 
Martini's 
Margaritas...
Damn girly drinks


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> What makes you think she would go looking ??



She might run off with the slug king??


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> What website you get that pic off ??



Kijiji , CL doesn't work as well around here .
It's for sale down the road from here but he's asking 275 obo and I'm sure it was listed before .


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I thought it was the Canadian that likes girly drinks??
> Martini's
> Margaritas...
> Damn girly drinks



No,,they like Ohkiefs,,that how they say it with a lisp 
brought to you by the people that make bacon round,and,,,,,firm,,,and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,personable


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> She might run off with the slug king??



He cant run !!
hell he cant even walk !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> He cant run !!
> hell he cant even walk !!



...they will wheelchair off into the sunset! 
So romantic!


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> ...they will wheelchair off into the sunset!
> So romantic!



And Mark get to keep ALL the saws ??
sound like a win to me !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

...id go for that!!


----------



## tbone75

You two numbnuts leave me out of that chit! I got one I like very well!And some strange reason she likes me? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I got to got take a Jacob and wipe my Ron :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Somebody has to take over Jerry's job when he aint her.
> i see Dankan O'rielly MC sawintosh cant quit fill the bill.



I'm a happy McDrinker on any fuel , my buddy Donnie , of the Jewish McCarthy's from the Pubs on the other hand is a meen drunk on hard liquor , he had to promise that he'd quit drinking to his mother on her death bead and he has kept it . 
I'll just sit back and get schooled on meen while being happy .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> i got to got take a jacob and wipe my ron :hmm3grin2orange:



tmi


----------



## dancan

Oh , JayKob , them gay drinks come from books printed on your side of the border , nun of them are served here .





:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I feel better now uttahere2:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'm a happy McDrinker on any fuel , my buddy Donnie , of the Jewish McCarthy's from the Pubs on the other hand is a meen drunk on hard liquor , he had to promise that he'd quit drinking to his mother on her death bead and he has kept it .
> I'll just sit back and get schooled on meen while being happy .



Being meen IS what makes me happy 
your getting better,just need more pratice


----------



## tbone75

I guess I am McSlugO today :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Being meen IS what makes me happy
> your getting better,just need more pratice



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dboyd351

roncoinc said:


> Going to try direct gravity feed the carb and see what happens just for the fun of it !!
> block off the impulse.



Gravity is your friend!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I guess I am McSlugO today :msp_unsure:



Leaving a GREEN slime trail ? LOL !!

now you got GREEN saw coming too !


----------



## roncoinc

dboyd351 said:


> Gravity is your friend!:msp_thumbup:



I know,,drink to much green beer and gravity takes over !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

Where Mc Dan'O go ??


----------



## sefh3

Looks like you did good on that generator Ron,
It never hurts to have a few of those for when those ice/snow storms hit.

I've been slacking for a few days. No saw work. Only kids activities.


----------



## sefh3

Looks like the punk finally met up with you so you could get those parts he owed you.

Glad to see the deal finally went through. Any creamsickle stuff? or just Huskyturd stuff?


----------



## sefh3

Anyone here have a bracket going for the March Madness?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Leaving a GREEN slime trail ? LOL !!
> 
> now you got GREEN saw coming too !



Just a slime puddle today LOL Haven't moved enough to leave a trail!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Anyone here have a bracket going for the March Madness?



Sorry I don't like Bball


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Looks like the punk finally met up with you so you could get those parts he owed you.
> 
> Glad to see the deal finally went through. Any creamsickle stuff? or just Huskyturd stuff?



No creamturdle stuff at all.
just good stuff as in the picture.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Anyone here have a bracket going for the March Madness?



suckyuse !!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'm a happy McDrinker on any fuel , my buddy Donnie , of the Jewish McCarthy's from the Pubs on the other hand is a meen drunk on hard liquor , he had to promise that he'd quit drinking to his mother on her death bead and he has kept it .
> I'll just sit back and get schooled on meen while being happy .




AH... Donnie....he's a good boy.....


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> AH... Donnie....he's a good boy.....



Methinks Danno went blotto....a little to much green beer......it's always a bit much for the Stihl boys....we'll be see' em in th mornin.......early.......


----------



## tbone75

Hello guys guess I am the only one awake.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Do do do do.do do


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlacker reporting in !
Where's the rest of ya ?


----------



## Cantdog

Right here Lad....how's the cold??


----------



## dancan

Sinus has cleared up and the nose isn't sore anymore , no marathons yet , I'd say I'm at about 80% .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Glad to hear you're getting over it, Dan.


----------



## dancan

Thanks , the weather is shaping up a lot so I can see some cutting coming up soon so I have to get to 100% in a hurry .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Thanks , the weather is shaping up a lot so I can see some cutting coming up soon so I have to get to 100% in a hurry .



Glad you're feeling better Dan Don't over do to soon......


----------



## dancan

I've got a chipping job coming up , of course it's all uphill and can't get the chipper closer than 60 yards from the brush .Went with the ''Work smart'' not ''Work hard'' on this one and hired a couple of brush draggers .


----------



## dancan

Nutty Buddy Saw Works
Home of the Slug-O-Matic saws


What do ya think ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I've got a chipping job coming up , of course it's all uphill and can't get the chipper closer than 60 yards from the brush .Went with the ''Work smart'' not ''Work hard'' on this one and hired a couple of brush draggers .



That sounds like a good way to go....dragging brush uphill is young mans work...LOL!!!


----------



## PB

dancan said:


> ZZZSlacker reporting in !
> Where's the rest of ya ?



I have a feeling there will be a few painting the toilet green this morning. 


Morning fellas.


----------



## AU_K2500

I see you fellas had a field day with the wedding thing....and King slug cant have her...as tempting as all those saws is!

Had some "green" beer last night, well it was in a green bottle. started to remember why i dont drink beer and went straight to whisky and sprite. Had a good night. 

What are you fellas up to today?


----------



## sefh3

Morning all. I was planning to go cut today but with the rain that came threw here last night put a cabash to that idea. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## sefh3

Off to go make the shop smell better. I'm working on an older 020AV top handle saw. I need to put a gas tank gasket in her.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I see you fellas had a field day with the wedding thing....and King slug cant have her...as tempting as all those saws is!
> 
> Had some "green" beer last night, well it was in a green bottle. started to remember why i dont drink beer and went straight to whisky and sprite. Had a good night.
> 
> What are you fellas up to today?



I think it was just Ron and Jacob had the fun there! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I was going to yell at Dan about 3:30 a and 5 am but thought he could use the sleep :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I think it was just Ron and Jacob had the fun there! LOL



the old meanie and the midget really get carried away sometimes...


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> the old meanie and the midget really get carried away sometimes...



And they aren't even married! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> And they aren't even married! LOL



no, its not legal in New Hampshire or Missouri yet.....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> And they aren't even married! LOL











AU_K2500 said:


> no, its not legal in New Hampshire or Missouri yet.....



You guys are such a cute couple!!! 
<3


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You guys are such a cute couple!!!
> <3



Papa Smurf and the midget?Seems about right :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Fishing today, cuttin down a tree tomorrow


----------



## AU_K2500

Man you guys are being some seriously lazy slackers today...either that, or everybody has something better to do...wish i did. Sitting at work, might take another video of the SP40 and the S EZ AO sitting next to me.


----------



## SawTroll

AU_K2500 said:


> whats the difference between a 630 and a 630 West Coast? whats so special about the west coast?



A WC has a wrap handlebar, and maybe some other small changes.


----------



## tbone75

To darn nice to be inside!


----------



## Cantdog

Mark did you see the pics and explanation I posted a couple days ago about the west coast 630?


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Mark did you see the pics and explanation I posted a couple days ago about the west coast 630?



Sure did, good loking saw too. is it yours!? The only thing is that K&N filter...From what you said, it came on it, in fact thats part of what makes it a westcoast. but it just looks so odd just sitting there. Maybe its because i havent been in the Chainsaw world long enough....but it just looks like some guy thought it would look cool to have a K&N filter on a saw so he stuck it on there. 

But besides that, it was good looking, and i appreciate the in depth explanation, now i know!


----------



## SawTroll

AU_K2500 said:


> Sure did, good loking saw too. is it yours!? The only thing is that K&N filter...From what you said, it came on it, in fact thats part of what makes it a westcoast. but it just looks so odd just sitting there. Maybe its because i havent been in the Chainsaw world long enough....but it just looks like some guy thought it would look cool to have a K&N filter on a saw so he stuck it on there.
> 
> But besides that, it was good looking, and i appreciate the in depth explanation, now i know!



I don't think all the WC saws came with that filter option, but a lot of them surely did! :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> I don't think all the WC saws came with that filter option, but a lot of them surely did! :biggrin:



How is your hip doing?Better I hope!


----------



## tbone75

Real nice day here.Only had a couple very small showers.The OL got me off my arse to go get some stuff in town. Starting to get a little worried about taking a couple trips?Its just hell for me to do much walking.Really got to find a Dr. that can do just a little more for me?I was planning to go to Virgina Beach in a few weeks?And then up North in few months too! Got my passport paper work never had one of them before LOL No need?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Real nice day here.Only had a couple very small showers.The OL got me off my arse to go get some stuff in town. Starting to get a little worried about taking a couple trips?Its just hell for me to do much walking.Really got to find a Dr. that can do just a little more for me?I was planning to go to Virgina Beach in a few weeks?And then up North in few months too! Got my passport paper work never had one of them before LOL No need?



You need a passport to get to Floridah ?


----------



## Cantdog

SawTroll said:


> I don't think all the WC saws came with that filter option, but a lot of them surely did! :biggrin:



I'm pretty certain the external filter was part of the West coast option package....every one that I've seen, no matter what size west coast model have always had an external filter. In the 1994 630 IPL it shows the complete west coast pkg. This consisted of the West Coast Jonsered Proline decal, a different cyl base gasket (thinner I assume), the full wrap and hardware, the velocity stack and hardware, and the K&N round filter #503 16 64-01. Though not shown seperately in this late IPL, the WCs also carried the larger "630 Super carb...if I remember correctly the tilly 224 as opposed to the 118. Yes Mark that is my saw. It is only the second saw I bought off ebay as a runner....the other was a 49sp of course...LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

John , have you looked at getting high sped internet yet , a lot of good stuff out there that you could be watchin' when you got a touch of Huskavarnism .
I watched a bit of Hickok45 shooting watermelons with a 500 magnum , I want one LOL .
BTW , you need speakers .


----------



## roncoinc

Nice day today so i took a drive and picked u a couple of saws 







the 26 lcs should run but i think the points are dirty.
another 6 cube while the midgit collects small ones 

well i got a small one too , the Jred pro 35 cleaned up nice and runs great.


----------



## AU_K2500

ran two more saws through wood today! the SP40 and the S EZ ao....AND....Dressed my first bar! the SP40 was cutting to the right and the bar really needed attention. now shes tracking straight....just need to sharpen the chain, its 3/8 LP so i gotta go buy more files now


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> ran two more saws through wood today! the SP40 and the S EZ ao....AND....Dressed my first bar! the SP40 was cutting to the right and the bar really needed attention. now shes tracking straight....just need to sharpen the chain, its 3/8 LP so i gotta go buy more files now



Whats an SP40 ??
just get a HF grinder.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Whats an SP40 ??
> just get a HF grinder.



Mac Super Pro 40...just a little 34cc saw. One of the first ones i got. 
You talking the table top grinder or like a hand held dremel type....ive seen both, but figure the table top is better. Looks like a small miter saw.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nice day today so i took a drive and picked u a couple of saws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 26 lcs should run but i think the points are dirty.
> another 6 cube while the midgit collects small ones
> 
> well i got a small one too , the Jred pro 35 cleaned up nice and runs great.



Ron you son of a gun! That little Jred is the same saw I just found parts for!Its an Efco!Soon as I find parts you go and get one! :bang: BTW that is the right color for me too! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Electric Chain Saw Sharpener

Think i can spare 40 bucks...hell i could make it back by sharpening all my friends chains


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Mac Super Pro 40...just a little 34cc saw. One of the first ones i got.
> You talking the table top grinder or like a hand held dremel type....ive seen both, but figure the table top is better. Looks like a small miter saw.



I have a new HF chain grinder up for trade? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I have a new HF chain grinder up for trade? LOL



Itll cost me almost as much to ship it from you as it would for me to drive over to monkey-town....err i mean Montgomery, and buy one. sorry john...ive told you im about ready to just ship you the saw...i just cant afford to have you ship me anything! lol it would be a good trade on your part.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Itll cost me almost as much to ship it from you as it would for me to drive over to monkey-town....err i mean Montgomery, and buy one. sorry john...ive told you im about ready to just ship you the saw...i just cant afford to have you ship me anything! lol it would be a good trade on your part.



He's talking a diff HF grinder,NOT the $35 dollar one !
those suck.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you son of a gun! That little Jred is the same saw I just found parts for!Its an Efco!Soon as I find parts you go and get one! :bang: BTW that is the right color for me too! LOL



Mine was $50 looking like that running good


----------



## tbone75

Ron that big saw looks very very heavy! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Electric Chain Saw Sharpener
> 
> Think i can spare 40 bucks...hell i could make it back by sharpening all my friends chains



That things junk !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mine was $50 looking like that running good



:msp_razz:


----------



## little possum

Re subscribing.. IDK what is goin on with this thing


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That things junk !



It works but just nothing near as good as the Norther tool one does! I have both and used both!Its well worth the extra money for the better one!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , have you looked at getting high sped internet yet , a lot of good stuff out there that you could be watchin' when you got a touch of Huskavarnism .
> I watched a bit of Hickok45 shooting watermelons with a 500 magnum , I want one LOL .
> BTW , you need speakers .



I have shot the 454 Cusull ! That thing is crazy to shoot! I know I need high speed stuff :msp_unsure: And speakers LOL


----------



## tbone75

Looking at GPS thing to get for the trip up north and other places.Not sure what to get?I have one but its old.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> It works but just nothing near as good as the Norther tool one does! I have both and used both!Its well worth the extra money for the better one!



so youd recommend the one from Northern?

That was the only one i saw on HF's website.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Looking at GPS thing to get for the trip up north and other places.Not sure what to get?I have one but its old.



Dad and I both have Garmins....If youve got a Costco or Sams club near you thats the best place to buy them...or Amazon. Ive got a Nuvi (not sure they make them anymore) hes got a more recent model. 

I hardly ever use it, but when i need it, its worth its weight in gold.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> so youd recommend the one from Northern?
> 
> That was the only one i saw on HF's website.



Sorry when i said HF,,i ment NT.
had mine for years and like it for the price,a little tweaking and works great.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> so youd recommend the one from Northern?
> 
> That was the only one i saw on HF's website.



Yes the Northern is way way better!


----------



## little possum

Possums dont get lost! Just temporarily confused on our exact coordinates...


----------



## AU_K2500

maybe? Northern Industrial Bench- or Wall-Mount Chain Grinder | Chain Saw Sharpeners, Maintenance + Repair | Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Dad and I both have Garmins....If youve got a Costco or Sams club near you thats the best place to buy them...or Amazon. Ive got a Nuvi (not sure they make them anymore) hes got a more recent model.
> 
> I hardly ever use it, but when i need it, its worth its weight in gold.



I have Nuvi but it needs updated.For what they want for that I can buy a new one with unlimited updates!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Possums dont get lost! Just temporarily confused on our exact coordinates...



Slugs get lost! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Thanks to Ron I now know what saw this little Efco use to be! Its red so its the same as the one Ron has!


----------



## tbone75

Storming here right now!


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All....what is that big ol' saw Ron??? Great day here...75 degrees or so..sunny no wind.....suposed to be great all week and around 80 on Wed....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Evening All....what is that big ol' saw Ron??? Great day here...75 degrees or so..sunny no wind.....suposed to be great all week and around 80 on Wed....



26 LCS , 109 cc 

the best one is the italian made Jred tho !!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Looking at GPS thing to get for the trip up north and other places.Not sure what to get?I have one but its old.



What that new car you bought doesn't have a built in GPS????

Go with Garmin. The new 4.5" screen is nice.


----------



## sefh3

Never made it to the shop today. I received an email from a lady on Freecycle. She had a Rokenbok system. This is a construction set for my kids. She said there was one or two sets. I picked this up and built it and played with the boy all day today. I had as much fun as he did if not more. 

After searching there was more than $500 worth of toys in this set. The best part it was FREE!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Never made it to the shop today. I received an email from a lady on Freecycle. She had a Rokenbok system. This is a construction set for my kids. She said there was one or two sets. I picked this up and built it and played with the boy all day today. I had as much fun as he did if not more.
> 
> After searching there was more than $500 worth of toys in this set. The best part it was FREE!!!!



My favorite toy was free too !!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> What that new car you bought doesn't have a built in GPS????
> 
> Go with Garmin. The new 4.5" screen is nice.



Its a 05 LOL Don't have it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I managed to find a window of opportunity that might close at any time, I am snowbound up here at Lake Tahoe, it yas snowed continually for two days and nights. 14" down and more to come, may be next summer before I get outa here...LOL
hope everyone if fine and I will read some of the posts I have missed if I get to keep this connection.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I managed to find a window of opportunity that might close at any time, I am snowbound up here at Lake Tahoe, it yas snowed continually for two days and nights. 14" down and more to come, may be next summer before I get outa here...LOL
> hope everyone if fine and I will read some of the posts I have missed if I get to keep this connection.



We told you not to go up there! :hmm3grin2orange: Hope you get out OK!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> We told you not to go up there! :hmm3grin2orange: Hope you get out OK!



I love it up here and if it comes to me not getting out of here for another week that is ok with me...LOL
I drove a snow cat over to South Tahoe to get food and now have provisions for a week or more. All the highways are heading South are blocked but I can wait it out. The woods around here is to die for, absolutely awesome.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I love it up here and if it comes to me not getting out of here for another week that is ok with me...LOL
> I drove a snow cat over to South Tahoe to get food and now have provisions for a week or more. All the highways are heading South are blocked but I can wait it out. The woods around here is to die for, absolutely awesome.



I was there in July.There wasen't much snow left LOL Me and my Brother made snow balls along a road up there! LOL


----------



## tbone75

It does sound like your having a little fun! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It does sound like your having a little fun! LOL



LOL,...had 7 more show up here, also stranded and very hungry, they were caught up in a area where the road has been closed on both ends and they had to walk out of there. Made another trip to town to pick up more food, snow is close to 24" now. Might get out of here tomorrow if the plows can get through.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I was there in July.There wasen't much snow left LOL Me and my Brother made snow balls along a road up there! LOL



The local business were hoping for snow this weekend to get some skiers out on the slopes and then in the shops, well....they got their wish.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Longg way to go to find "Winter" Jerry......took Hoss out to the back forty yesterday...stihl a tiny bit of ice on the ground in the shady spots in the woods. Going to be 80 here on Wed. I get a chuckle...you're probaly one of the few out there who is in his element....puts me in mind of one of my favorite songs.."Acadian Driftwood" by the Band...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Oh, I almost forgot.....where's the ZZZlackerZZZZ????


----------



## dancan

I left the switch on "OverZZSlack" LOL .
Now I'm late and will have to drive in more traffic :msp_mad:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> 26 LCS , 109 cc
> 
> the best one is the italian made Jred tho !!




Care to be a bit more specific??......It does look somewhat Jonseredsish....But I can't find any thing on Acres that looks like it....it isn't any of the X series??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Care to be a bit more specific??......It does look somewhat Jonseredsish....But I can't find any thing on Acres that looks like it....it isn't any of the X series??



Ok,, the big saw is a homelite,, 26 LCS
the little saw is a jonsered pro 35.


----------



## AU_K2500

Well Fellas, Today is the day. I call the recruiter at 10 to find out if the position can wait till May! And if it can...well looks like me and the OL are moving to Creedmoor NC. If not, its back to hunting. Wish me luck!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well Fellas, Today is the day. I call the recruiter at 10 to find out if the position can wait till May! And if it can...well looks like me and the OL are moving to Creedmoor NC. If not, its back to hunting. Wish me luck!



Good luck.
whatever you are doing ?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Good luck.
> whatever you are doing ?



Finding a job. It would be with Altec....Altec | The leading equipment and service provider for utility, telecom, contractor, and tree care markets


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Ok,, the big saw is a homelite,, 26 LCS
> the little saw is a jonsered pro 35.




Ah-HA!! Gotcha..... thanks!!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys couldn't sleep worth a hoot.Took a sleeping pill about 3am finally LOL I can see from that little Jred I need the muffler cover for mine.Shouldn't be near as hard to find now that I know what it is!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good morning guys couldn't sleep worth a hoot.Took a sleeping pill about 3am finally LOL I can see from that little Jred I need the muffler cover for mine.Shouldn't be near as hard to find now that I know what it is!



Post the pix of yours again,i could find them


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> post the pix of yours again,i could find them



ok


----------



## tbone75

About to go out and do something and it starts raining! As much as I hate to do it.Just got to get a mower running :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Ordered a GPS off amazon.They were the cheapest on the one I wanted.They even beat sams club! Got a 2350 Garmin its good for Canada and Mexico.Not that I want to go near Mexico LOL But I do want to get up North! Life time updates so should be the last one I buy?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Longg way to go to find "Winter" Jerry......took Hoss out to the back forty yesterday...stihl a tiny bit of ice on the ground in the shady spots in the woods. Going to be 80 here on Wed. I get a chuckle...you're probaly one of the few out there who is in his element....puts me in mind of one of my favorite songs.."Acadian Driftwood" by the Band...LOL!!!



I could tell you a couple of stories from watching lowland Californians drive up here but it would take too long ......LOL
I did get to do all the driving through this stuff.....hope to get on the road soon.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Ordered a GPS off amazon.They were the cheapest on the one I wanted.They even beat sams club! Got a 2350 Garmin its good for Canada and Mexico.Not that I want to go near Mexico LOL But I do want to get up North! Life time updates so should be the last one I buy?



Amazon is the way to go...No sales tax, a lot of the times free shipping, and really good prices!
Now your fully equiped for your trip north! just be sure to take some protection, ive heard those Canadians can be a wild bunch.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Amazon is the way to go...No sales tax, a lot of the times free shipping, and really good prices!
> Now your fully equiped for your trip north! just be sure to take some protection, ive heard those Canadians can be a wild bunch.



If I can get up there Jerry will keep me in line :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> If I can get up there Jerry will keep me in line :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah...if he ever gets out of California....


----------



## farrell

mornin all! king slug will be gettin his new toy in a couple days! pm in your box john!


----------



## farrell

i am excited! got a couple saws to fix for my cousins. a stihl 036 needs a brake handle, carb kit, and fuel line and a husky 288 needs carb work


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Yeah...if he ever gets out of California....



Jerry is right at home stuck in the snow!  Them people are lucky he is there!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i am excited! got a couple saws to fix for my cousins. a stihl 036 needs a brake handle, carb kit, and fuel line and a husky 288 needs carb work



You want to fix some saws! LOL I got enough to keep you busy for about 3 months! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Boxed up my favorite saw in the collection today....its hard to do, but worth it i think! the box will be on its way to Ohio this afternoon. 

Got the Leaf blower back from my dad, Primer bulb fell apart right after i gave it back to him. are these bulbs all the same size, or do they vary...it came off a Homelite leafblower with Walbro carb. Need a new one.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Boxed up my favorite saw in the collection today....its hard to do, but worth it i think! the box will be on its way to Ohio this afternoon.
> 
> Got the Leaf blower back from my dad, Primer bulb fell apart right after i gave it back to him. are these bulbs all the same size, or do they vary...it came off a Homelite leafblower with Walbro carb. Need a new one.



There are a few different sizes of them.I think most for Homelite will work?


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time for slugs! Pizza Rolls!! Love them things LOL


----------



## farrell

if you were closer john i would gladly come give you a hand!:cool2:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Jerry is right at home stuck in the snow!  Them people are lucky he is there!



LOL!! That's why I referenced that song earlier "Acadian Driftwood" Part of the chorus goes, "and they call my home the land of snow" LOLOL!! Ol Jerry had to go south this winter to get some snow!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> if you were closer john i would gladly come give you a hand!:cool2:



I know you would! I need to get a few of them moving!I got a bad itch for a Browning HP in 9mm :hmm3grin2orange: Now I need to go find some boxes to pack? LOL And go searching for 45 clips?Got a dozen of them here somewhere from back when I shot a lot LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! That's why I referenced that song earlier "Acadian Driftwood" Part of the chorus goes, "and they call my home the land of snow"  LOLOL!! Ol Jerry had to go south this winter to get some snow!!!!



Yep that is real bad you have to go South to find snow? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I know you would! I need to get a few of them moving!I got a bad itch for a Browning HP in 9mm :hmm3grin2orange: Now I need to go find some boxes to pack? LOL And go searching for 45 clips?Got a dozen of them here somewhere from back when I shot a lot LOL



i want to get a pistol again bad! i want to get some saws in and fix and sell but the aint happy bout that!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Dang Robin got me thinking about that HP !! LOL That gun has the best feel of anything I ever had a hold of!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Dang Robin got me thinking about that HP !! LOL That gun has the best feel of anything I ever had a hold of!



i really want a ruger sr9c or ruger sr22!


----------



## tbone75

To bad the OL spent all her money of that car! LOL Talking her into a gun is easy!Saws not to much LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i really want a ruger sr9c or ruger sr22!



Them must be newer ones?I haven't kept up on them since I let the FFL go.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> To bad the OL spent all her money of that car! LOL Talking her into a gun is easy!Saws not to much LOL



my OL hates to even buy her self socks! so imagine howw she feels about saws and guns!


----------



## chipherder

Major slacker checking in, you guys are busy this morning! And a gun conversation to boot, now I'm hooked!


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> Major slacker checking in, you guys are busy this morning! And a gun conversation to boot, now I'm hooked!



About time you checked in! :hmm3grin2orange: Yep we like guns as well as saws! Well some of us anyway? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Them must be newer ones?I haven't kept up on them since I let the FFL go.



the sr22 just came out. the sr9 came out several years ago (i had one), the sr9c followed. sr9, sr9c hold 17+1 in 9mm and are nice to shoot!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> the sr22 just came out. the sr9 came out several years ago (i had one), the sr9c followed. sr9, sr9c hold 17+1 in 9mm and are nice to shoot!



Sounds good to me! LOL I would go for a 22.Much cheaper to shoot!You can't go wrong with a 22 for having fun just shooting!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good to me! LOL I would go for a 22.Much cheaper to shoot!You can't go wrong with a 22 for having fun just shooting!



i know! fun and cheap what more could you ask for? i had S&W 22A .22 semi auto pistol that was a blast! it was accurate too! could put all 10 rounds in a pie plat at 50 yards with open sights!


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good to me! LOL I would go for a 22.Much cheaper to shoot!You can't go wrong with a 22 for having fun just shooting!



Exactly. Even reloading the bigger calibers gets pretty expensive


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> Exactly. Even reloading the bigger calibers gets pretty expensive



I still have a lot of loading stuff.Just haven't had it out in about 3 years now? I haven't bought ammo for 20 years or more LOL Other than 22rf of coarse LOL


----------



## farrell

the sr22 is slick lookin!

Ruger® SR22™ Rimfire Pistol Models


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i know! fun and cheap what more could you ask for? i had S&W 22A .22 semi auto pistol that was a blast! it was accurate too! could put all 10 rounds in a pie plat at 50 yards with open sights!



I got one of them too.LOL Love that thing! I had one I wish I hadn't sold! I had one with serial #00006 on it! Just got offered way to much for it LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I still have a lot of loading stuff.Just haven't had it out in about 3 years now? I haven't bought ammo for 20 years or more LOL Other than 22rf of coarse LOL



i am out of ammo for my .22lr & .17hmr:msp_mad: i have lots for my 30-30, 12ga, .50cal flinchlock


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> the sr22 is slick lookin!
> 
> Ruger® SR22™ Rimfire Pistol Models



Nice looking gun! Looks a lot like this 45 I just got


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nice looking gun! Looks a lot like this 45 I just got



it would be nice for concealed carry and plinking!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i am out of ammo for my .22lr & .17hmr:msp_mad: i have lots for my 30-30, 12ga, .50cal flinchlock



That 17 is a wicked little thing! I always buy 22 by the case of 5000 rds. LOL Last me 2 years!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> it would be nice for concealed carry and plinking!



Haven't got that yet?? I had 2 nice ones for concealed carry I let get away too! They were called AMT Backup 45acp that would fit in the palm of your hand.A little hard to shoot! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That 17 is a wicked little thing! I always buy 22 by the case of 5000 rds. LOL Last me 2 years!



that .17hmr is bad a$$!!!! i have takin chucks at 225 yards with it!!!!! gotten three the last couple days out my back window! and got 12 last fall in my backyard!


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> That 17 is a wicked little thing! I always buy 22 by the case of 5000 rds. LOL Last me 2 years!



Same here, have over 10k now. If I did that with .308 I'd need a second mortgage:bang:


----------



## tbone75

My favorit rifle is a Ruger #1 single shot! Hd several of them but just one now a 6mmPPC HVB had a 223,218B and 7mag at one time.


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> Same here, have over 10k now. If I did that with .308 I'd need a second mortgage:bang:



That 308 isn't cheap any more!I use to get that by the case too.I had one of them FNFALs LOL Talk about fun!!!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> My favorit rifle is a Ruger #1 single shot! Hd several of them but just one now a 6mmPPC HVB had a 223,218B and 7mag at one time.



i have gootne rid of a lot of guns! mostly because of the ex:mad2: the wife i have now bout me the gun i wanted for a long time! winchester 94 30-30! love that gun!


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> That 308 isn't cheap any more!I use to get that by the case too.I had one of them FNFALs LOL Talk about fun!!!!!



No kidding, bought two crate of British mil surplus .308, $1150 for about 1500 rounds.
Have several M14s and a Sako to feed, plus a bunch of ARs, at least .223 is a little cheaper.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i have gootne rid of a lot of guns! mostly because of the ex:mad2: the wife i have now bout me the gun i wanted for a long time! winchester 94 30-30! love that gun!



Yes I like them! Best deer brush gun you could have!To bad we aint allowed to use them here :msp_mad: I had a couple big rifles but let them go just because I didn't need them LOL Had 338 and a 300 mag.I shot the 338 5 times one day!That thing like to tore me in half! LOL


----------



## chipherder

farrell said:


> i have gootne rid of a lot of guns! mostly because of the ex:mad2: the wife i have now bout me the gun i wanted for a long time! winchester 94 30-30! love that gun!



I love mine too, got it barely used, scope was mounted wrong, probably why the guy sold it, shot the next guy's target at 50 yards! got it fixed very accurate now.


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> No kidding, bought two crate of British mil surplus .308, $1150 for about 1500 rounds.
> Have several M14s and a Sako to feed, plus a bunch of ARs, at least .223 is a little cheaper.



WOW I use to get 308 surplus for 300 bucks for a 1000 rds. But I still had the FFL LOL That Sako is one of the best you can get!In any cal. !!


----------



## tbone75

I got a lot of my guns from guys I sold them to new.They keep them for a month or two and need money again LOL I would just give them wholesale used price for them LOL


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> WOW I use to get 308 surplus for 300 bucks for a 1000 rds. But I still had the FFL LOL That Sako is one of the best you can get!In any cal. !!



I was lucky to get it, was from the estate of a 'nam sniper. Bull barrel, bipod and Leupold gold ring scope. It's a beaut.


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> I was lucky to get it, was from the estate of a 'nam sniper. Bull barrel, bipod and Leupold gold ring scope. It's a beaut.



Dang you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange: That is one hell of a rifle there!


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> the sr22 is slick lookin!
> 
> Ruger® SR22™ Rimfire Pistol Models



That is slick looking...I have an older Mark II in stainless with Pacmyers looks just like the Mark III shown on that link under "Distributed Exclusives"..nice shooter...


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey John, If a box shows up on your door later this week that looks like it was packaged by a two year old....dont be alarmed, there a saw inside....somewhere.


----------



## tbone75

I know a guy that works for that Blackwater place LOL They were using ARs that were converted to some kind of 50 cal. i still haven't been able to find out what it is?I just want one! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey John, If a box shows up on your door later this week that looks like it was packaged by a two year old....dont be alarmed, there a saw inside....somewhere.



:hmm3grin2orange: No problem LOL I will get busy here and get your out ASAP!


----------



## tbone75

Guys I got someone here? Be back later


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: No problem LOL I will get busy here and get your out ASAP!



Like i said, im in no hurry take your time, i know slugs move kinda slow! lol


----------



## jerrycmorrow

chipherder said:


> No kidding, bought two crate of British mil surplus .308, $1150 for about 1500 rounds.
> Have several M14s and a Sako to feed, plus a bunch of ARs, at least .223 is a little cheaper.



i'd give yer left nut to get one of them m14s. love that breed. 500 yards at the rifle range; ooorah


----------



## chipherder

jerrycmorrow said:


> i'd give yer left nut to get one of them m14s. love that breed. 500 yards at the rifle range; ooorah



I love 'em too, but man they are getting pricey!


----------



## tbone75

chipherder said:


> I love 'em too, but man they are getting pricey!



They always were! I ordered one of the match grade spring field armory ones for a guy close to 20 yrs ago.It was right around 1500.00 back then! LOL Son of a gun never did let me shoot it LOL He never has either! Its still just like he bought it!He has a couple HUNDRED that way of all kinds!We would go shoot a bunch of his guns every now and then.2 rooms in his house are nothing but guns.And they are very very well protected LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just had to let you guys know how easy I have it around here LOL Told the OL I wanted a 9mm seeing how I don't have one?She asked how much one is?Told her I could find a used one for 5 to 6 maybe?She ask how much is a new one?I have no idea any more? She is taking me gun shopping tomorrow!!!!! :msp_thumbsup:uttahere2::hmm3grin2orange: I don't know what I did right but I hope I keep doing it? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Just had to let you guys know how easy I have it around here LOL Told the OL I wanted a 9mm seeing how I don't have one?She asked how much one is?Told her I could find a used one for 5 to 6 maybe?She ask how much is a new one?I have no idea any more? She is taking me gun shopping tomorrow!!!!! :msp_thumbsup:uttahere2::hmm3grin2orange: I don't know what I did right but I hope I keep doing it? :hmm3grin2orange:



You lucky son of a Flipycap, thats awesome, i tried to convience my OL that i needed a Mint Colt 1911 A1 for a wedding present, she looked at me like i had lost my mind. I even have a source on one for 600.


----------



## dancan

Can you put a decomp on a 266 ?


----------



## little possum

SR9 is a-okay by me...
LC9, yuck not so much. I called 6 shops hunting one for a buddy, and we ended up riding a our to pick it up.. I would have left it down there!

I gotta upload my pics of my ammo table that I built for my closet beside the safe. Worked out pretty good. .45, .223/5.56, 7.62x39, 7.62x51, 7.62x54R  .38/.357, .44, .45/70. Case of 12ga lead and steel
Sounds bout like all the surplus anyways 

John, have any extra dies, since you wont sell my the progressive. haha


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Can you put a decomp on a 266 ?




I don't think you could do it Husky fashion through the side as since there is no boss cast in to hold the valve I don't think the cyl wall is thick enough to tap. However you might be able to do it Stihl fashion, down throught the top like an OH 36 etc. OOOOORrrrrr you could buy a late model or aftermarket 272XP top end with the decomp but you would also have to upgrade the carb and perhaps the intake if the 266 was not an XP. Some 266s had a smaller carb and mainfold than others....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I don't think you could do it Husky fashion through the side as since there is no boss cast in to hold the valve I don't think the cyl wall is thick enough to tap. However you might be able to do it Stihl fashion, down throught the top like an OH 36 etc. OOOOORrrrrr you could buy a late model or aftermarket 272XP top end with the decomp but you would also have to upgrade the carb and perhaps the intake if the 266 was not an XP. Some 266s had a smaller carb and mainfold than others....



Sounds like you better leave it alone?


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> SR9 is a-okay by me...
> LC9, yuck not so much. I called 6 shops hunting one for a buddy, and we ended up riding a our to pick it up.. I would have left it down there!
> 
> I gotta upload my pics of my ammo table that I built for my closet beside the safe. Worked out pretty good. .45, .223/5.56, 7.62x39, 7.62x51, 7.62x54R  .38/.357, .44, .45/70. Case of 12ga lead and steel
> Sounds bout like all the surplus anyways
> 
> John, have any extra dies, since you wont sell my the progressive. haha



What dies you looking for? I have pairs of a few?


----------



## dancan

I thought about the decomp but I'm not going to look into any further .
I lent my 266 to my business partner this weekend , I wanted some more runtime on it and he was cutting firewood this weekend so I thought it was a good opportunity .
He brings it back this morning and asks me if it was a Kijiji find , Why ? I ask . He asks if I ran it , Yes I said , I cut a house lot with it , He asks if I burnt it up , Why ? I ask (It ran great on the lot) Then he tells me how they tried to start it , no go , couldn't pull it fast enough to start .
Now I'm a little concerned but hey , it was only 62.50$$ for the saw so I pick it up and pulled the starter , Hmm , feels normal , so I walk it over to the other side of the shop , pull on it twice , put the choke on , put it on the floor pull 4 times and it fires up .
"Noodle Arm!" I said , then he asks if it has a decomp .
I'll let him use my MS280  .


----------



## tbone75

I see someone down there with a name I don't want to know how they got? LOL snotrocket :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I thought about the decomp but I'm not going to look into any further .
> I lent my 266 to my business partner this weekend , I wanted some more runtime on it and he was cutting firewood this weekend so I thought it was a good opportunity .
> He brings it back this morning and asks me if it was a Kijiji find , Why ? I ask . He asks if I ran it , Yes I said , I cut a house lot with it , He asks if I burnt it up , Why ? I ask (It ran great on the lot) Then he tells me how they tried to start it , no go , couldn't pull it fast enough to start .
> Now I'm a little concerned but hey , it was only 62.50$$ for the saw so I pick it up and pulled the starter , Hmm , feels normal , so I walk it over to the other side of the shop , pull on it twice , put the choke on , put it on the floor pull 4 times and it fires up .
> "Noodle Arm!" I said , then he asks if it has a decomp .
> I'll let him use my MS280  .



Is that the one with the "girly start"??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I thought about the decomp but I'm not going to look into any further .
> I lent my 266 to my business partner this weekend , I wanted some more runtime on it and he was cutting firewood this weekend so I thought it was a good opportunity .
> He brings it back this morning and asks me if it was a Kijiji find , Why ? I ask . He asks if I ran it , Yes I said , I cut a house lot with it , He asks if I burnt it up , Why ? I ask (It ran great on the lot) Then he tells me how they tried to start it , no go , couldn't pull it fast enough to start .
> Now I'm a little concerned but hey , it was only 62.50$$ for the saw so I pick it up and pulled the starter , Hmm , feels normal , so I walk it over to the other side of the shop , pull on it twice , put the choke on , put it on the floor pull 4 times and it fires up .
> "Noodle Arm!" I said , then he asks if it has a decomp .
> I'll let him use my MS280  .



You need that one moRons got :hmm3grin2orange: A 188???


----------



## tbone75

Where the hell is old Grump Smurf at today?


----------



## tbone75

Thought if I picked on ol meenie he would show up?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Where the hell is old Grump Smurf at today?



I think he and Jacob ran off together...havent heard from either one today.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Is that the one with the "girly start"??



I am kinda liking them girly start saws :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I think he and Jacob ran off together...havent heard from either one today.



Papa Smurf and the Midget :msp_w00t:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas. Been working non stop. Had a couple of drinks last night then had to get up at 7. Worked on saws till around noon, then had to get things ready for heading back out on the road. 
Now heading to st louis to see my girlfriend. Having dinner then back to her apartment for well... Ya know.  
Dont worry im "prepared" 

Didnt get everything I wanted to on my saws


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You need that one moRons got :hmm3grin2orange: A 188???



I thought about that for a brief second :msp_smile: but from now on , all the saws I run start like the 266 , at least that's my story LOL ....But a 188 for a loaner , Hmm that has merit  .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I am kinda liking them girly start saws :msp_smile:



Yes .............Yes you would .


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas. Been working non stop. Had a couple of drinks last night then had to get up at 7. Worked on saws till around noon, then had to get things ready for heading back out on the road.
> Now heading to st louis to see my girlfriend. Having dinner then back to her apartment for well... Ya know.
> Dont worry im "prepared"
> 
> Didnt get everything I wanted to on my saws



Don't get lost in them.............................err.................???............................ Well you know :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I know a guy that works for that Blackwater place LOL They were using ARs that were converted to some kind of 50 cal. i still haven't been able to find out what it is?I just want one! LOL



No. No, you really don't. Trust me. The ones I've seen are for short range 50 cal. PISTOL ammo. The largest caliber the AR-15 frame can handle for any length of time is the .308, and that is after some serious beefing up. 

The M-4 is a great weapon platform when used for its intended purpose. Any problems it has come from using it for something it was never intended to do. 

You mentioned the AMT 45 backup; now there is a great little pistol. Small enough to hide, big enough to bite. I've had a couple myself but have switched back to my tried and true S&W 38 for off duty carry. When you load it with quality Hornady or Federal hollow point and make sure of your aim, nothing will bother you for long.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I thought about that for a brief second :msp_smile: but from now on , all the saws I run start like the 266 , at least that's my story LOL ....But a 188 for a loaner , Hmm that has merit  .



Bet they wouldn't ask to borrow a saw very often :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Don't get lost in them.............................err.................???............................ Well you know :hmm3grin2orange:



As long as she doesn't have a pair of saws he'll be fine.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Don't get lost in them.............................err.................???............................ Well you know :hmm3grin2orange:




 
I will!






diggers_dad said:


> As long as she doesn't have a pair of saws he'll be fine.


 Noo I hope to hell she does!! Chainsaws in the bedroom?? 
*drools*


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> No. No, you really don't. Trust me. The ones I've seen are for short range 50 cal. PISTOL ammo. The largest caliber the AR-15 frame can handle for any length of time is the .308, and that is after some serious beefing up.
> 
> The M-4 is a great weapon platform when used for its intended purpose. Any problems it has come from using it for something it was never intended to do.
> 
> You mentioned the AMT 45 backup; now there is a great little pistol. Small enough to hide, big enough to bite. I've had a couple myself but have switched back to my tried and true S&W 38 for off duty carry. When you load it with quality Hornady or Federal hollow point and make sure of your aim, nothing will bother you for long.



OK seems about right.A pistol shell in .50 wouldn't be worth a dang in that rifle.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Don't get lost in them.............................err.................???............................ Well you know :hmm3grin2orange:



Twin Peaks ! ......................................Wasn't that a great show but easy to get lost in ?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noo I hope to hell she does!! Chainsaws in the bedroom??
> *drools*



Something screwed up with you?Chainsaw and girl in the bedroom?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Twin Peaks ! ......................................Wasn't that a great show but easy to get lost in ?



We just lost Dan again :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Sorry no pictures to prove it to you old pervs


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Something screwed up with you?Chainsaw and girl in the bedroom?



Ive heard thats "IN" now....or something....i dont really know.


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sorry no pictures to prove it to you old pervs



It ain't a PERVERSION kid, it's a DIVERSION! 

Sometimes, no matter how beautiful the scenery is, a man would like to see something new and different. It's just how life is.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sorry no pictures to prove it to you old pervs



That is just fine!Don't want none of that on here LOL


----------



## tbone75

Careful Marc he will just post neeked midget pics!None of the good stuff LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Twin Peaks ! ......................................Wasn't that a great show but easy to get lost in ?



The last Mountain tour was the "Twin Peaks" Tour...that was awsome... saw it live in like 1974....Lesly West just cranked...all 400 lbs of him!! They did a 45 min version of "Nantucket Sleighride" that was just stavin!!! For those of you that know what a Nantucket Sleighride is, you'll agree we really don't want to wish anything of that magnitude on our favorite migit...there's be nothing left.....and we all have to divide up his saws!!! LOL!! Jacob if you dn't know who Lesly West is, he just put out a song that's on the radio alot ...being a trucker you may have heard it "Mudflap Momma"..... pretty good tune for an ol fart with one leg!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Careful Marc he will just post neeked midget pics!None of the good stuff LOL



I got one of me in my superman briefs she likes alot. Rofl!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Careful Marc he will just post neeked midget pics!None of the good stuff LOL



I don't want any of that midget stuff!! My eyes still hurt from the last time with the suspenders!


----------



## AU_K2500

diggers_dad said:


> I don't want any of that midget stuff!! My eyes still hurt from the last time with the suspenders!



I second that motion.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> I second that motion.


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


>



Hey shorty, I love it too....SANS MIDGET PICTURES


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> The last Mountain tour was the "Twin Peaks" Tour...that was awsome... saw it live in like 1974....Lesly West just cranked...all 400 lbs of him!! They did a 45 min version of "Nantucket Sleighride" that was just stavin!!! For those of you that know what a Nantucket Sleighride is, you'll agree we really don't want to wish anything of that magnitude on our favorite migit...there's be nothing left.....and we all have to divide up his saws!!! LOL!! Jacob if you dn't know who Lesly West is, he just put out a song that's on the radio alot ...being a trucker you may have heard it "Mudflap Momma"..... pretty good tune for an ol fart with one leg!!



Never heard of him?Its a wonder too?I listen to a lot of different stuff.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Never heard of him?Its a wonder too?I listen to a lot of different stuff.



That's because Robin is from the Ozarks .


----------



## Jon1212

Sup' Fellas?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Sup' Fellas?



How you doing?Ya left horse nad,peg leg to tall midget :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

I pee when I burn :spam:


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> Sup' Fellas?



It wasnt a party, but now it is! whats going on Jon, how was the house hunt?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's because Robin is from the Ozarks .



Not sure if that is a bad or good thing? To close to call


----------



## AU_K2500

Listening to Mountain right now....not bad.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I pee when I burn :spam:



To close to call again :msp_confused:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> How you doing?Ya left horse nad,peg leg to tall midget :hmm3grin2orange:





AU_K2500 said:


> It wasnt a party, but now it is! whats going on Jon, how was the house hunt?



Well we're still looking, but apparently the Weeble Wobble that owns the Petri Dish we are currently in fell this weekend and shattered her arm...............not sure how I feel about that.

But it does dispell the myth about Weeble Wobbles...........they do fall down.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> you need that one morons got :hmm3grin2orange: A 188???



your in trubble !!


----------



## jimdad07

Jon1212 said:


> Well we're still looking, but apparently the Weeble Wobble that owns the Petri Dish we are currently in fell this weekend and shattered her arm...............not sure how I feel about that.
> 
> But it does dispell the myth about Weeble Wobbles...........they do fall down.



It all depends, I am thinking this isn't your most favorite person in the world. I know I am getting quite the collection if voodoo dolls myself, along with license plate numbers of people who crank my tractor. You don't collect voodoo dolls do you?


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> Well we're still looking, but apparently the Weeble Wobble that owns the Petri Dish we are currently in fell this weekend and shattered her arm...............not sure how I feel about that.
> 
> But it does dispell the myth about Weeble Wobbles...........they do fall down.



But they DONT fall down....shes lying

[video=youtube;U45lggf2OkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U45lggf2OkM[/video]


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I think he and Jacob ran off together...havent heard from either one today.



JUST for that i WILL send you that 137 !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> your in trubble !!



Thought that might make your ears burn a little :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> But they DONT fall down....shes lying
> 
> well that cant be true...because we all know[video=youtube;U45lggf2OkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U45lggf2OkM[/video]



My kids have that one!


----------



## Jon1212

jimdad07 said:


> It all depends, I am thinking this isn't your most favorite person in the world. I know I am getting quite the collection if voodoo dolls myself, along with license plate numbers of people who crank my tractor. You don't collect voodoo dolls do you?



Nope, I don't. However since this broad resembles Mrs Potatohead..........................


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Never heard of him?Its a wonder too?I listen to a lot of different stuff.




You never heard of Mountain???? Mississippi Queen???? Hello??? YOU are old enough to rember Mountain!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> Nope, I don't. However since this broad resembles Mrs Potatohead..........................



Keep your matel/playschool refrences straight....is she a weeble wooble or is she a mrs potato head.....


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> JUST for that i WILL send you that 137 !! LOL !!



You remember the address right?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You never heard of Mountain???? Mississippi Queen???? Hello??? YOU are old enough to rember Mountain!!!



Miss. Queen ! I like that one!!


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> Keep your matel/playschool refrences straight....is she a weeble wooble or is she a mrs potato head.....



Hey lighten up Francis............I was replying to Jim's inquiry about Voodoo dolls for the Snuffalupagus.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> Hey lighten up Francis............I was replying to Jim's inquiry about Voodoo dolls for the Snuffalupagus.



lol, sorry ill go easy on you tonight.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> You never heard of Mountain???? Mississippi Queen???? Hello??? YOU are old enough to rember Mountain!!!



Mississippi Queen? Yeah, you know what I mean? 

You don't know them John?...for shame.


----------



## roncoinc

Uh,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,hhhmmmmmm,,,,,,,,.. i think.......
:confused2:
i'm sure,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.
HELL !!! you friggin guys just GOTTA be dangerouse !!!!!
I'M ouuta here !!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> lol, sorry ill go easy on you tonight.



Are you nuts! Never take it easy on a peg leg !


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Uh,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,hhhmmmmmm,,,,,,,,.. i think.......
> :confused2:
> i'm sure,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.
> HELL !!! you friggin guys just GOTTA be dangerouse !!!!!
> I'M ouuta here !!!



You can't leave!!! Unless you really want to I guess.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Uh,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,hhhmmmmmm,,,,,,,,.. i think.......
> :confused2:
> i'm sure,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.
> HELL !!! you friggin guys just GOTTA be dangerouse !!!!!
> I'M ouuta here !!!



Ya dang wimp!


----------



## jimdad07

How does the 268xp stack up to the 120si? Also I have to pick which saw I want to get running first, the 266xp or the 268xp. What do you guys think?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Uh,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,hhhmmmmmm,,,,,,,,.. i think.......
> :confused2:
> i'm sure,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.
> HELL !!! you friggin guys just GOTTA be dangerouse !!!!!
> I'M ouuta here !!!



come on Ron, Stick around. maybe i can get more that just the 137 out of ya!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Mississippi Queen? Yeah, you know what I mean?
> 
> You don't know them John?...for shame.



I know one of them :msp_razz:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I know one of them :msp_razz:



I only know that one too, I can't say too much.


----------



## tbone75

What did you get into today Ron?


----------



## tbone75

You still snow bound Jerry? And enjoying it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You still snow bound Jerry? And enjoying it LOL



Back in SF., I put the chains on and powered out over the mountain pass, not all that high just a little over 5000 ft. We were at 9285 ft. on Sunday. Snow peters out under 2000 ft and the roads were bare on the I 80 all the way back to SF.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What did you get into today Ron?



Wow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
whatever i got into today wasnt the same as the rest of all you guys for sure !!!

I went fishin,got a landlocked salmon.

then to the shop and redone my list of needed parts for a couple saws that Jay keeps sayin he will send me.

then reviewed my egay wish list on the rest of the saw parts i want and am hesitant to pull the trigger.
dont know why,hate to spend the money but will help finish a couple or more saws ..
i have a partial list i could get by with.
then include a husky 55 p&c for $55.
then a husky 395 p&c for $85.
so i could go from $100 to $250...
just to damn tight to spend money !!
anybody want to donate i can send paypal ad


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Back in SF., I put the chains on and powered out over the mountain pass, not all that high just a little over 5000 ft. We were at 9285 ft. on Sunday. Snow peters out under 2000 ft and the roads were bare on the I 80 all the way back to SF.



Sorry to hear your fun is over. LOL But glad you made it back OK!


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Ron, check out my SIG....notice anything....missing......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> whatever i got into today wasnt the same as the rest of all you guys for sure !!!
> 
> I went fishin,got a landlocked salmon.
> 
> then to the shop and redone my list of needed parts for a couple saws that Jay keeps sayin he will send me.
> 
> then reviewed my egay wish list on the rest of the saw parts i want and am hesitant to pull the trigger.
> dont know why,hate to spend the money but will help finish a couple or more saws ..
> i have a partial list i could get by with.
> then include a husky 55 p&c for $55.
> then a husky 395 p&c for $85.
> so i could go from $100 to $250...
> just to damn tight to spend money !!
> anybody want to donate i can send paypal ad



I can help! i will take that 395 off your hands before you fix it. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Back in SF., I put the chains on and powered out over the mountain pass, not all that high just a little over 5000 ft. We were at 9285 ft. on Sunday. Snow peters out under 2000 ft and the roads were bare on the I 80 all the way back to SF.



Well i hope you learned something !!
you dont need to travel accross the continent to get stuck in a snowstorm !!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Ron, check out my SIG....notice anything....missing......



Your mind ??


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Ron, check out my SIG....notice anything....missing......



No Stihl


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Your mind ??



Well...yeah, but thats been missing for a while. but theres something else gone...they tend to smell bad. kinds of stinky


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well i hope you learned something !!
> you dont need to travel accross the continent to get stuck in a snowstorm !!



:hmm3grin2orange: Good one Ron!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Ron, check out my SIG....notice anything....missing......



No i dont.
i dont pay attention to sigs,or much of anything else


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> whatever i got into today wasnt the same as the rest of all you guys for sure !!!
> 
> I went fishin,got a landlocked salmon.
> 
> then to the shop and redone my list of needed parts for a couple saws that Jay keeps sayin he will send me.
> 
> then reviewed my egay wish list on the rest of the saw parts i want and am hesitant to pull the trigger.
> dont know why,hate to spend the money but will help finish a couple or more saws ..
> i have a partial list i could get by with.
> then include a husky 55 p&c for $55.
> then a husky 395 p&c for $85.
> so i could go from $100 to $250...
> just to damn tight to spend money !!
> anybody want to donate i can send paypal ad



Fishing sounds great! I need to get out and do some! But not salmon! YUK !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well i hope you learned something !!
> you dont need to travel accross the continent to get stuck in a snowstorm !!



We did not get enough snow back home to get stuck in for a few years now, didn`t think it would snow 2 feet up there in one weekend but it did. My daughter and her friends went snowboarding and downhill skiing each day, they had the greatest time and were tired out each evening. One of her group wrecked their car, went off the road, slid down the mountain side and hit a big rock. The authorities closed the road after that,...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We did not get enough snow back home to get stuck in for a few years now, didn`t think it would snow 2 feet up there in one weekend but it did. My daughter and her friends went snowboarding and downhill skiing each day, they had the greatest time and were tired out each evening. One of her group wrecked their car, went off the road, slid down the mountain side and hit a big rock. The authorities closed the road after that,...LOL



Hope everyone is OK?


----------



## PB

I was listening to this when I was reading about your old man music. 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/woR6ohiFeYE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sorry to hear your fun is over. LOL But glad you made it back OK!



Yeah, drinking champagne, red California wine, sitting in a hot tub with 7 women on top of a mountain outside on the deck overlooking Lake Tahoe and Heavenly mountain shure sucks, playing pool at night and watching a 60" widescreen when there was nothing else to do......LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Glad you made it down out of the mountains Jerry......I knew you were digging it!!!


Back to the Nantucket Sleighride......and how it might concern Jacob and his lady friend....it seems that most didn't get my drift.......the term Nantucket Sleighride was what the old whalers called it when they ventured forth from the mother ships in 20-24 foot stout row boats and stuck a harpoon in a Sperm Whale or Right Whale and then tied the the line off to the bit and away they went, often many many miles attached to the whale until it either killed them or it tired and they killed it.........many died...both whales and men....I don't know the "Twin Peaks" thing seem pertinent LOL!!!!

If anyone has any interest go to youtube and search "Mountain Nantucket Sleighride Twin Peaks" and there is the live version of this song but it is very long 31 min 51 sec. Or there are other shorter versions as well. Cool tune with a historic background..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hope everyone is OK?



They climbed back up to the road and called 911, a very nice CHP Officer drove them home in a 4 X 4 Surburban, they had to drive all the way around the lake and then up into the mountain to get to us around 11:30 at night. That officer should be commended, he went far beyond the call of duty to help them out and man was it snowing hard during that time. No one was seriously hurt and after soaking in the hot tub for a few hours drinking bubbly none of them could remember or find any hurts....LOL


----------



## tbone75

One more question Jerry! Why the hell did you leave!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> I was listening to this when I was reading about your old man music.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/woR6ohiFeYE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




LOL!!.....Nice girl .....bad noise.....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> One more question Jerry! Why the hell did you leave!!!!!!!!!!



I had to bring 4 of them out so they could get back to work, we had to leave two cars behind, I have a Ford Explorer rented and it was the only thing we had that could make it out, wish it was a GM but it did ok with chains on.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had to bring 4 of them out so they could get back to work, we had to leave two cars behind, I have a Ford Explorer rented and it was the only thing we had that could make it out, wish it was a GM but it did ok with chains on.



Good lord man....you rented a FORD? Do you have a death wish or something?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Good lord man....you rented a FORD? Do you have a death wish or something?



That is how we separate the "men" from the "boys", a man can drive any make of machine and make the best of it, make it work and do what is required of it, can`t expect a machine to do everything for ya. I prefer a GM, one like mine would have fit the bill better, a Toyota Highlander would of been my choice of a SUV., The new Toyota Sequoia would be a nice rig also.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had to bring 4 of them out so they could get back to work, we had to leave two cars behind, I have a Ford Explorer rented and it was the only thing we had that could make it out, wish it was a GM but it did ok with chains on.



Darn! To bad you had to go back LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Sounds like you had a heck of a time Jerry. I was wondering if you would come home or not. Thought you would go out there and not want to make trip home.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Darn! To bad you had to go back LOL



I am going back up, have to rescue a couple of cars.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Sounds like you had a heck of a time Jerry. I was wondering if you would come home or not. Thought you would go out there and not want to make trip home.



I will be staying out for another week, got some things to tidy up.....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will be staying out for another week, got some things to tidy up.....LOL



I spoke too soon again, been missing a lot on here lately. Trying to catch up a little.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will be staying out for another week, got some things to tidy up.....LOL



Gotta say, im pretty jealous, ive only spent a little time in California, and i didnt get to explore nearly as much as i wanted to. Take it all in while you can!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, drinking champagne, red California wine, sitting in a hot tub with 7 women on top of a mountain outside on the deck overlooking Lake Tahoe and Heavenly mountain shure sucks, playing pool at night and watching a 60" widescreen when there was nothing else to do......LOL



Champagne,,yuk !
Cali wine sucks 
tv,,boring..
mountains ok for you as NS barely above sea level ! LOl !
sounds like my house except for the pool table..and i wont drink cali wine.
bet you be happy to get back home !!
have a safe trip OM..
you should have a box waiting when you get back..


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I spoke too soon again, been missing a lot on here lately. Trying to catch up a little.



No problem,...I got plenty of stuff piling up at home also, can`t stay here for ever, but I wouldn`t mind.....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

so Ron, whats the problem with the 137 you were threatening me with...not a good saw? lots of problems?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Good lord man....you rented a FORD? Do you have a death wish or something?



He's Canadian !!! they make them up there !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Champagne,,yuk !
> Cali wine sucks
> tv,,boring..
> mountains ok for you as NS barely above sea level ! LOl !
> sounds like my house except for the pool table..and i wont drink cali wine.
> bet you be happy to get back home !!
> have a safe trip OM..
> you should have a box waiting when you get back..



Yeah, there are no hills that come close to the RM`s back home, don`t usually drink wine but its here, didn`t watch much TV , just a fill in between adventures. Did get over to Nevada, seen Reno and then out into the desert, spent one day over that way, made a lot of trips into and back from South Tahoe City fetching supplies, food and people to and from the ski lodge.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> so Ron, whats the problem with the 137 you were threatening me with...not a good saw? lots of problems?



They are junk right from the git go..
stay away from them..


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> They are junk right from the git go..
> stay away from them..



will do, thanks for the tip.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, there are no hills that come close to the RM`s back home, don`t usually drink wine but its here, didn`t watch much TV , just a fill in between adventures. Did get over to Nevada, seen Reno and then out into the desert, spent one day over that way, made a lot of trips into and back from South Tahoe City fetching supplies, food and people to and from the ski lodge.



I have an Aunt that lives in Reno.Visiting there was when I seen the lake.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, there are no hills that come close to the RM`s back home, don`t usually drink wine but its here, didn`t watch much TV , just a fill in between adventures. Did get over to Nevada, seen Reno and then out into the desert, spent one day over that way, made a lot of trips into and back from South Tahoe City fetching supplies, food and people to and from the ski lodge.



I like the desert out there..
especialy after it rains..
used to live out there in the winter. .. for about ten years.
Ya gotta get a snowmobile Jerry and have some fun !!


----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas...its bout that time.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well fellas...its bout that time.



Nite Mark


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> well fellas...its bout that time.



Been 28 days already !! ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I like the desert out there..
> especialy after it rains..
> used to live out there in the winter. .. for about ten years.
> Ya gotta get a snowmobile Jerry and have some fun !!



Nice place to spend the winter!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Been 28 days already !! ??



Bout dang time the real Ron showed up!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nice place to spend the winter!



I don`t think I would want to spend a full winter up there but a few weeks would be great. I may have to ship my Artic Cat out there, better yet buy a new one and leave it up there.


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> Been 28 days already !! ??



You're single aren't you Ron? You should know it is 21 days with about 14 days of civility and reason.


----------



## 8433jeff

AU_K2500 said:


> so Ron, whats the problem with the 137 you were threatening me with...not a good saw? lots of problems?



Its a Husky, so yes on both questions.


----------



## Cantdog

Well I just this afternoon saw an add on ebay for new aftermarket 49SP pistons...first time ever has there been an offering of such.... I contacted the seller and found that they are made in India and that they also are crowned the same as the stock pistons...so moments ago now I ordered one just to check it out...probably a POS but the choices are NOS (never seen one), used ( always somewhat worn, even if good), and these...so I'll risk the $34.90 (at my doorstep) and check them out. Weigh and measure and throw a beater together with one and give 'er the drop test....this should be fun...and maybe I'll be pleasently surprised ( doubtful.... but I won't know until I try) LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well I just this afternoon saw an add on ebay for new aftermarket 49SP pistons...first time ever has there been an offering of such.... I contacted the seller and found that they are made in India and that they also are crowned the same as the stock pistons...so moments ago now I ordered one just to check it out...probably a POS but the choices are NOS (never seen one), used ( always somewhat worn, even if good), and these...so I'll risk the $34.90 (at my doorstep) and check them out. Weigh and measure and throw a beater together with one and give 'er the drop test....this should be fun...and maybe I'll be pleasently surprised ( doubtful.... but I won't know until I try) LOL!!!



Good luck!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well I just this afternoon saw an add on ebay for new aftermarket 49SP pistons...first time ever has there been an offering of such.... I contacted the seller and found that they are made in India and that they also are crowned the same as the stock pistons...so moments ago now I ordered one just to check it out...probably a POS but the choices are NOS (never seen one), used ( always somewhat worn, even if good), and these...so I'll risk the $34.90 (at my doorstep) and check them out. Weigh and measure and throw a beater together with one and give 'er the drop test....this should be fun...and maybe I'll be pleasently surprised ( doubtful.... but I won't know until I try) LOL!!!



I would much rather have a piston made in India than one made in China currently, India has been turning out some fairly nice machining gear for many years now and has the technology to make good metals and hold tight tolerences. Guess we will find out soon.


----------



## farrell

evening guys!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening guys!



Hi Adam hows it going?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hi Adam hows it going?



just got home from another lovely day at the ol'carbide shop, and you john?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> just got home from another lovely day at the ol'carbide shop, and you john?



Just siting around LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just siting around LOL



king slug!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> king slug!!!!



 I am on top of the heap! LOL Dang arthritis is getting me tonight? Going to be a long night I am afraid?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I am on top of the heap! LOL Dang arthritis is getting me tonight? Going to be a long night I am afraid?



sorry to hear that!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> sorry to hear that!



Nothing new LOL Should be fine tomorrow!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nothing new LOL Should be fine tomorrow!



all you need is vicadin and a couple beers and you will be in vicadinland and you wont care!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> all you need is vicadin and a couple beers and you will be in vicadinland and you wont care!



I got the next step above vicidin now LOL Its not all that great LOL Could be with a shot of that shine? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I got the next step above vicidin now LOL Its not all that great LOL Could be with a shot of that shine? LOL



bet that would work!


----------



## tbone75

Think I will try for some sleep? Catch you guys tomorrow.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Think I will try for some sleep? Catch you guys tomorrow.



night john


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite John, hope you can get some sleep. I will be going down soon myself, have not had much sleep in the last couple of days.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

My girlfriend loved her new presents!!
Take that john, and ron. you stinky saw lovers!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> My girlfriend loved her new presents!!
> Take that john, and ron. you stinky saw lovers!



 Poor girl


----------



## tbone75

Back up again? Not hurting as bad so why the hell am I up?:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Going to try to sleep again?


----------



## dancan

I aint got the ZZZSlackerzz hat this morning .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I aint got the ZZZSlackerzz hat this morning .



That's cause it's down here......


----------



## Cantdog

Looks like Jerry's girl Evelyn60 who was reborn as Rosi70 and is now born yet again as Nathan80...what's more he had one tiny green rep and when I neg repped him it went away untill I refreshed the page and he went to full rep with like 9 posts...??? HaHaHa!!!


----------



## dancan

I figured Nathan80 was Evelyn60's brother who must be related to HBRN , I bet he disappears soon LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I figured Nathan80 was Evelyn60's brother who must be related to HBRN , I bet he disappears soon LOL .



I expect so....


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> My girlfriend loved her new presents!!
> Take that john, and ron. you stinky saw lovers!



Did she tell you that BEFORE dinner? Timing is everything.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas.

Only took me about five minutes to catch up from last night. Of course Ron starts pickin on me as soon as I leave.
Off to lowes this morning to try and find a primer bulb, then to work.


----------



## farrell

morning kids!


----------



## roncoinc

Mark,,you can get primer bulbs at any saw or lawnmower shop etc.
I have seen equipment were just the bulb was not replaceable..make sure you can replace yours.
maybe find a good on on an old strimmer you got ? if they are still soft then still good.
they are all the same,some clear,some yellow,some tall,some short but all will fit.

Robin,ordered the ringS for the 372,think i will go for both as it was stock.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,you can get primer bulbs at any saw or lawnmower shop etc.
> I have seen equipment were just the bulb was not replaceable..make sure you can replace yours.
> maybe find a good on on an old strimmer you got ? if they are still soft then still good.
> they are all the same,some clear,some yellow,some tall,some short but all will fit.
> 
> Robin,ordered the ringS for the 372,think i will go for both as it was stock.



I dont have any others that mount the same. Where ever i go to find a replacment i will buy a couple. I know the overall size doesnt matter, its just got to fit inside of the little metal bracket that mounts it to the carb. 

Oh, and Ron, As bad as that 137 sounds....would it make a good loaner!?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I dont have any others that mount the same. Where ever i go to find a replacment i will buy a couple. I know the overall size doesnt matter, its just got to fit inside of the little metal bracket that mounts it to the carb.
> 
> Oh, and Ron, As bad as that 137 sounds....would it make a good loaner!?



I had two of those little devils from hell !
i took them apart and resealed the cranks and rebuilt the carbs and spent WAY to much time on them !!
i could never get either to run right so i took em apart so i wouldnt waste anymore time on them and sell the parts. they are junk. dont even think about it.
I was teasing you


----------



## farrell

hey ron Q&A for you..... have a 288 i have to work on for my cousin. has carb issues. the brass tube in the carb for the fuel fell out. any way to fix it? i think he has been tryin to use a carb from a 268 and says it wont run right. i havent picked it up yet so i cant tell you anymore than that at the moment.


----------



## AU_K2500

Ive got a question for ya too Ron....How interchangeable are parts between a XL-12 and a XL-101? reason i ask is, i know youve got a bunch of XL-12's and ive got a XL-101 on the way that may be missing parts im not sure yet, im pretty sure its missing an oil line just by looking at pictures. The XL-12 you sent me is still waitin on a carb kit...its on its way supposedly.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Ive got a question for ya too Ron....How interchangeable are parts between a XL-12 and a XL-101? reason i ask is, i know youve got a bunch of XL-12's and ive got a XL-101 on the way that may be missing parts im not sure yet, im pretty sure its missing an oil line just by looking at pictures. The XL-12 you sent me is still waitin on a carb kit...its on its way supposedly.



I dont think any parts are,not even the bar.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Ive got a question for ya too Ron....How interchangeable are parts between a XL-12 and a XL-101? reason i ask is, i know youve got a bunch of XL-12's and ive got a XL-101 on the way that may be missing parts im not sure yet, im pretty sure its missing an oil line just by looking at pictures. The XL-12 you sent me is still waitin on a carb kit...its on its way supposedly.



I thot i had a 101 with a toasted top end someplace here.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I dont think any parts are,not even the bar.



Thats so weird, they look so similar...looked em up on acres and the 101 looks a little bigger, longer, but they have the same displacement and color scheme.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,you can get primer bulbs at any saw or lawnmower shop etc.
> I have seen equipment were just the bulb was not replaceable..make sure you can replace yours.
> maybe find a good on on an old strimmer you got ? if they are still soft then still good.
> they are all the same,some clear,some yellow,some tall,some short but all will fit.
> 
> Robin,ordered the ringS for the 372,think i will go for both as it was stock.



If you are going to use the EPA piston that's what I would have done too....

I am off to my local Steal pusher to get my new and improved, recalled flippycap!!!! Free of charge!! Yeaaaaa!!!!!!! The recall stated that ethenol and other additives tended to distort the flippycap and make it hard to put on and remove and leaks would surely follow.....causing the operator to perhaps ignite and experience pain and death....though no reports of this happening had come in yet.....they were thinking of my (and others) well being.......


----------



## tbone75

King slug checking in LOL I hope the rest of my day gets better?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> King slug checking in LOL I hope the rest of my day gets better?



Wondering where you had slid off to, You doing alright today?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Wondering where you had slid off to, You doing alright today?



Better right now LOL I was up most of the night.About 4am the belly started hurting?Several trips to the bathroom later I was OK LOL So finally about 5:30 I was able to sleep some. Step-Son came home from school early yesterday with the same problem?Seems to be fine now?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Better right now LOL I was up most of the night.About 4am the belly started hurting?Several trips to the bathroom later I was OK LOL So finally about 5:30 I was able to sleep some. Step-Son came home from school early yesterday with the same problem?Seems to be fine now?



Thats no good, Ate something the other weekend from a mexican place here in town, tore me up good. Hope you get back to your normal sluggish self!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Thats no good, Ate something the other weekend from a mexican place here in town, tore me up good. Hope you get back to your normal sluggish self!



:hmm3grin2orange: I should now that the rain has quit?


----------



## Jon1212

Howdy Folks.


----------



## AU_K2500

well pretty uneventful here...going to be picking up a free homelite trimmer that needs carb work, and lines....and then rebuilding a guys pull-on trimmer....four years old with bad bulb and rotted lines....


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> well pretty uneventful here...going to be picking up a free homelite trimmer that needs carb work, and lines....and then rebuilding a guys pull-on trimmer....four years old with bad bulb and rotted lines....



Sounds like a good time. I'm still on the hunt for a house, and Id' prefer a place with a decent woodstove.............you know to justify my CAD...............LOL!!!

My wifes birthday is tomorrow, so I bought her airline tickets to go visit our oldest girl on the East Coast............a week of her gone means double duty for me, but i should manage to have some fun with my kids too.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> Sounds like a good time. I'm still on the hunt for a house, and Id' prefer a place with a decent woodstove.............you know to justify my CAD...............LOL!!!
> 
> My wifes birthday is tomorrow, so I bought her airline tickets to go visit our oldest girl on the East Coast............a week of her gone means double duty for me, but i should manage to have some fun with my kids too.



A wood stove would help...but remember Jon, we all knew you before that stove, and you had just as many saws....Where are you looking? 

Oh its a blast to work on equipment that people have neglected for years....and if they did attempt a repair they had absolutely no place doing so!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nathan80 said:


> Never seen it so quiet this time of the day.
> Pioneerguy600



Who would of thought????


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who would of thought????



Me thinks ol' Nathan may be getting something red delivered?


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> A wood stove would help...but remember Jon, we all knew you before that stove, and you had just as many saws....Where are you looking?
> 
> Oh its a blast to work on equipment that people have neglected for years....and if they did attempt a repair they had absolutely no place doing so!



I actually have less saws now..........however a wood stove would probably reverse that trend.


----------



## tbone75

Nathan80 said:


> Never seen it so quiet this time of the day.
> Pioneerguy600



Just when I was going to light it up red! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> hey ron Q&A for you..... have a 288 i have to work on for my cousin. has carb issues. the brass tube in the carb for the fuel fell out. any way to fix it? i think he has been tryin to use a carb from a 268 and says it wont run right. i havent picked it up yet so i cant tell you anymore than that at the moment.



Knock that tube back in !!
the 268 carb should work if in good shape and adjusted.


----------



## roncoinc

Got my little dump truck registered today.
$13 for agricultural plates.
inspection sticker for free.
now i can haul wood again 
gotta go down to the shop and check and see if i have enuf to build another 372.
got somebody coming tomorrow to look at the nice one i finished.
ordered rings for one i'm building for myself.
think i got almost all i need for another except for cyl and maybe some small parts.


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> Got my little dump truck registered today.
> $13 for agricultural plates.
> inspection sticker for free.
> now i can haul wood again
> gotta go down to the shop and check and see if i have enuf to build another 372.
> got somebody coming tomorrow to look at the nice one i finished.
> ordered rings for one i'm building for myself.
> think i got almost all i need for another except for cyl and maybe some small parts.



Well if you ever want to get rid of a 372 I have some room on a shelf between my 262XP, and my 288XP..................:msp_wink:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Me thinks ol' Nathan may be getting something red delivered?



Me thinks Nathan has many ,many registered names and posts foolishness all over AS. Some guys on here think its either Spacemule or Hillbilly Redneck aka HBRN.


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Me thinks Nathan has many ,many registered names and posts foolishness all over AS. Some guys on here think its either *Spacemule* or *Hillbilly Redneck aka HBRN*.



Man that's a whole lot of annoying right there. That resembles a rear end with two exits....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Me thinks Nathan has many ,many registered names and posts foolishness all over AS. Some guys on here think its either Spacemule or Hillbilly Redneck aka HBRN.



Well he/she is gone the post was # 39689. I wrote it down this AM but it's no longer there!!


----------



## dancan

The Aliens got him !


----------



## tbone75

Back from gun shopping.Couldn't find but one Browning HP.And I passed on it! 1,100.00 bucks for it?Hit the pawn shops again and found a S&W 9VE with 4-16 rd clips case and all the goodies for 300.00.The OL liked it so I said OK LOL Sounded like a good price for a Smith?Have to check on that?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Back from gun shopping.Couldn't find but one Browning HP.And I passed on it! 1,100.00 bucks for it?Hit the pawn shops again and found a S&W 9VE with 4-16 rd clips case and all the goodies for 300.00.The OL liked it so I said OK LOL Sounded like a good price for a Smith?Have to check on that?



WOW that seems quite high for an HP. Was it stainless or nickle plated with pearl handles??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> WOW that seems quite high for an HP. Was it stainless or nickle plated with pearl handles??



Plane Jane with adjustable sights. I thought they were nuts! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Plane Jane with adjustable sights. I thought they were nuts! LOL



I agree...plain jane matte finish around here is like $700...I got mine for $300 but that was yrs ago...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The Aliens got him !



That's to bad....they'll probably just toss him back...to little even for them....


----------



## dancan

I hate to admit it but I had a good day with some of my Husky gear today .
One of my customers stopped in today "I know you're no a body shop but ...." he says .
Apparently his 6.5ft tall son didn't realize what wind will do to a van door when you're not holding it .
After looking at the crumpled door lip and fender lip I grabbed the best tool I had to gain some clearance from the interference fit , a 16'' Husky bar , a little prying , opening and closing of the door and presto , 1 happy customer .
I had another customer in today that wanted a piece of some 12x12 blocking , I told him that if he could start the saw he could cut himself a piece , at the same time I see my partner smirking as I hand over the 266 , 4 pulls and he's cutting a block , I got to use the term "Noodle Arm" again today LOL .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I agree...plain jane matte finish around here is like $700...I got mine for $300 but that was yrs ago...



I just looked this one up.The clips for this thing are 40 bucks each! It wasn't a great deal till I seen that! LOL Extra 120.00 worth of clips! LOL That made it a good deal! I will still be looking for a used HP LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The Aliens got him !



It will be back under a new name and false address.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Back from gun shopping.Couldn't find but one Browning HP.And I passed on it! 1,100.00 bucks for it?Hit the pawn shops again and found a S&W 9VE with 4-16 rd clips case and all the goodies for 300.00.The OL liked it so I said OK LOL Sounded like a good price for a Smith?Have to check on that?



hey John, did you go by the PO before or after you bought the gun?:hmm3grin2orange:

just kidding.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> It will be back under a new name and false address.



That last few times that this/these guy's try to sneak in have been around the same time in the am and they try and post pics or spam links as well but the site won't let them .
Strange thing about referencing pioneerguy600 the last couple of times .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> That last few times that this/these guy's try to sneak in have been around the same time in the am and they try and post pics or spam links as well but the site won't let them .
> Strange thing about referencing pioneerguy600 the last couple of times .



I don`t know what`s up with those posts, I never had any problems with either of the suspected posters so I can`t think why they want to link anything to my posts or my name.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey john, just passed Zanesville and waved at you when I went by haha


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey john, just passed Zanesville and waved at you when I went by haha



I was thinking of you when I saw all those big rigs sidelined on the mountain last weekend, about a five mile string of them just sitting idling due to the amount of snow up on the pass.


----------



## AU_K2500

just got a really good laugh! 
Drifted over to fleebay and seen a 090 going for...youll never guess how much!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t know what`s up with those posts, I never had any problems with either of the suspected posters so I can`t think why they want to link anything to my posts or my name.



If you look up all their/his/her posts they seem to be Austrailian in origin which would help explain the time of day (around 3 AM our time) But this AM when I first noticed the post he had one green square rep...so I neg repped him and the green square went away....but when I refreshed the page he had full rep the same as all of us!!! THAT pizzed me off before the coffee was hot!!!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was thinking of you when I saw all those big rigs sidelined on the mountain last weekend, about a five mile string of them just sitting idling due to the amount of snow up on the pass.



Man, thats the worst to be stranded. Espeacially if you dont have food with you! Or ya gotta take a dump. Lol
Some of them guys will just stay up on them passes like that so they wont have to chain up. 
But I have seen that alot, going across washington on 90 its not uncommon to see that at all in the winter time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Man, thats the worst to be stranded. Espeacially if you dont have food with you! Or ya gotta take a dump. Lol
> Some of them guys will just stay up on them passes like that so they wont have to chain up.
> But I have seen that alot, going across washington on 90 its not uncommon to see that at all in the winter time.



I am not used to seeing that many big rigs sidelined, most of them had already chained up but there was a lot of snow and ice that needed to be cleared before the police would allow them to go on. I sort of sweet talked them into letting me go over the mountain, when they stopped me I told them I was from Canada and that I drive in this stuff all year around......LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was thinking of you when I saw all those big rigs sidelined on the mountain last weekend, about a five mile string of them just sitting idling due to the amount of snow up on the pass.









You seen one of these ?





:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am not used to seeing that many big rigs sidelined, most of them had already chained up but there was a lot of snow and ice that needed to be cleared before the police would allow them to go on. I sort of sweet talked them into letting me go over the mountain, when they stopped me I told them I was from Canada and that I drive in this stuff all year around......LOL



 

We went down one of them mountains in montana (twin sisters is the name of the pass) had to go down it 10 mph with snow and ice  
Just gettin ready to bend over and kiss my ass goodbye


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You seen one of these ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Not that I can remember but I would pity any animals locked up in there if it was stuck up on the mountain, durn cold up there on Sunday.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> We went down one of them mountains in montana (twin sisters is the name of the pass) had to go down it 10 mph with snow and ice
> Just gettin ready to bend over and kiss my ass goodbye



Jake brake just a growling. Yeah those are some steep grades, no chance at all if traction and brakes fail, way too twisty.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jake brake just a growling. Yeah those are some steep grades, no chance at all if traction and brakes fail, way too twisty.



Noooooo, no jake break. 
Not on a slippery steep grade like that. 
Gear down and crawl down thats the only way.


----------



## tbone75

You guys are yacking up a storm tonight LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys are yacking up a storm tonight LOL



Whats up with the slug?...LOL


----------



## little possum

tbone75 said:


> I know a guy that works for that Blackwater place LOL They were using ARs that were converted to some kind of 50 cal. i still haven't been able to find out what it is?I just want one! LOL


.50 Beowolf?
Alexander Arms .50 Beowulf

Buddys dad just got a Bushmaster .50bmg. That thing is a hoss. But pointless around here. They dont even have 100 yards to shoot it... Same thing for the .338 lapua everybody craves. The gun will outshoot most people with more $ than they have sense.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whats up with the slug?...LOL



Was just talking to my Nephew about building me a shop/garage.30'x30' is big as I can go.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> .50 Beowolf?
> Alexander Arms .50 Beowulf
> 
> Buddys dad just got a Bushmaster .50bmg. That thing is a hoss. But pointless around here. They dont even have 100 yards to shoot it... Same thing for the .338 lapua everybody craves. The gun will outshoot most people with more $ than they have sense.



Nice guns but not really much good?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Was just talking to my Nephew about building me a shop/garage.30'x30' is big as I can go.



damn, thatll hold a lot more saws!


----------



## tbone75

Don't know what happen?Couldn't get my screen to do anything?Had to start over?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> damn, thatll hold a lot more saws!



Got to hold the old Vette too! It will be in there a few years getting redone.


----------



## little possum

Yep, my computer is actin weird tonight. Idk. Maybe it is telling me time for bed. Im not gonna argue.


----------



## roncoinc

I deffinatelly remember asking King John to re-post some pix of his red top handle so i could look at it again.
i searched as far back as i couls and didnt find them.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Got to hold the old Vette too! It will be in there a few years getting redone.



even better


----------



## tbone75

It will have an attic for saw storage! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I deffinatelly remember asking King John to re-post some pix of his red top handle so i could look at it again.
> i searched as far back as i couls and didnt find them.



Now Ron, you know Johns getting up there....he tends to forget things.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I deffinatelly remember asking King John to re-post some pix of his red top handle so i could look at it again.
> i searched as far back as i couls and didnt find them.



I doed it! LOL Here you are again Ron


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Now Ron, you know Johns getting up there....he tends to forget things.



Must be? The guys from work called me today and said I have to meet them at my old watering hole for my retirement party tomorrow afternoon! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Must be? The guys from work called me today and said I have to meet them at my old watering hole for my retirement party tomorrow afternoon! LOL



Hey thats a milestone to be proud of. Ive got a long way to go to get to that point! Altec was vague and told me to call again tomorrow....got another Iron in the fire with a company in texas Madix is the name....only bad thing is there arent any trees in texas...and its freaking hot


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I doed it! LOL Here you are again Ron




Now that's a Geehawdamn red smurff saw if I ever see one!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Now that's a Geehawdamn red smurff saw if I ever see one!!!!



It is a little thing :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey thats a milestone to be proud of. Ive got a long way to go to get to that point! Altec was vague and told me to call again tomorrow....got another Iron in the fire with a company in texas Madix is the name....only bad thing is there arent any trees in texas...and its freaking hot



Only 52 years old with the body of a 92 year old! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I doed it! LOL Here you are again Ron



Now what brand did you sat yours was ??


----------



## AU_K2500

hey john, i was just thinking of things i already know i need like a B&C for the L65....are you gonna include the coil you have or do i need to get one? either way is fine. was just curious.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Now what brand did you sat yours was ??




Brand???? Smurff brand I'm tellin' ya.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now what brand did you sat yours was ??



Its made by Efco.Thought it was a 935DX but it looks just like your Jred 35?Bought parts for the 935 but they are orange.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Its made by Efco.Thought it was a 935DX but it looks just like your Jred 35?Bought parts for the 935 but they are orange.



Scratch that orange paint off and I'll bet they are blue...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey john, i was just thinking of things i already know i need like a B&C for the L65....are you gonna include the coil you have or do i need to get one? either way is fine. was just curious.



Of coarse you get the coil! LOL I got no use for it LOL Sorry I don't have any bars that will fit it.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Brand???? Smurff brand I'm tellin' ya.....



It'a a Johnson Red !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Its made by Efco.Thought it was a 935DX but it looks just like your Jred 35?Bought parts for the 935 but they are orange.



I came up with efco 935dx also.
made in Italy.
should be a good saw.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Scratch that orange paint off and I'll bet they are blue...LOL!!



I won't bet you on that? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I came up with efco 935dx also.
> made in Italy.
> should be a good saw.



They look well built.Even has a head that unbolts! Could shave that a little? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Of coarse you get the coil! LOL I got no use for it LOL Sorry I don't have any bars that will fit it.



Ive already got a source for a bar and two good chains for it....You know youve got CAD when you buy a 24" bar and two chains for a saw....thats in pieces....that you dont even have yet! lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Ive already got a source for a bar and two good chains for it....You know youve got CAD when you buy a 24" bar and two chains for a saw....thats in pieces....that you dont even have yet! lol



Yep! You got it bad LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron you going to port that little red smurf? :hmm3grin2orange: I just want to watch if you do? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Why the OL was paying for the 9mm today I asked the guy if he had a bolt action .223 LOL I sure got one of them looks! LOL Told her I need one of them too.I got all this ammo and no rifle for it?Think I am pushing my luck on that one :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

They had a 026 in there today.Not real good shape they wanted 250.00 for it! :msp_confused:


----------



## Cantdog

That 35 looks a lot like the 335 Husky climbing saw..I bet the internals are the same..just a different ext...I overhauled a 335 about a yr ago and though it was and absolute PITA to work on...once fixed ran wicked strong for such a little saw.....but it looks like you could put it on your key ring...LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That 35 looks a lot like the 335 Husky climbing saw..I bet the internals are the same..just a different ext...I overhauled a 335 about a yr ago and though it was and absolute PITA to work on...once fixed ran wicked strong for such a little saw.....but it looks like you could put it on your key ring...LOL!!!



Is the same size as my 280E Echo.That little thing was no fun to work on either LOL But I do use it a lot!Very handy for climbing.


----------



## tbone75

I am going to drop a tree out in front of my house in the next couple days.I will get some pics LOL Just a small dead Hickory but its a double that splits about a foot off the ground.Not much in the way so it should go just fine? LOL Just don't know what saw to play with? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey john sounds like fun!!! 

You still up for the trade on the dolly?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey john sounds like fun!!!
> 
> You still up for the trade on the dolly?



I don't know?You go through Zanesville and don't even say hi! WTH ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

People to see, places to go!


----------



## tbone75

Dang midget gets within 20 miles of me and just goes right on by!:msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> People to see, places to go!



I wasn't home anyway :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

anybody seen the 4,600 dollar 090 AV on fleebay?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Dang midget gets within 20 miles of me and just goes right on by!:msp_mad:




 
I didnt wanna get sad over seeing a crippled old man with 80 saws! Haha jkjk






tbone75 said:


> I wasn't home anyway :hmm3grin2orange:






See there ya go 
You made me be mean for no reason! Haha




AU_K2500 said:


> anybody seen the 4,600 dollar 090 AV on fleebay?



I did aee that... Crazy!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> anybody seen the 4,600 dollar 090 AV on fleebay?



:hmm3grin2orange: I bet it stays right where it is for a long time!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I didnt wanna get sad over seeing a crippled old man with 80 saws! Haha jkjk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See there ya go
> You made me be mean for no reason! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did aee that... Crazy!



I think its around 100 now :msp_confused::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I bet it stays right where it is for a long time!



No Chit! Must have a solid titanium P&C or something....good lord. I like the fact that he has his wife out there with gloves on holding it for pictures....then the last picture is him with it over his shoulder trying to look like a logger/lumberjack lol....


----------



## jimdad07

Lots of catching up to do tonight, just been reading through. Any packages yet John?

I don't often complain about Stihls, but their fuel lines pizz me off something fierce. I was just out cleaning my 028 super that I rebuilt with a cylinder that Jerry sent me and noticed the fuel line is starting to look like chit, pulled it out and it of course broke. I went to put a spare in that I had and the motherf****** thing ripped in half without putting much pressure on it :angrysoapbox:. If it was any other brand saw I could have cut a piece of Tygon and used it, but nooooooo, not this one. The other thing that I notice a lot with them is that the carb kits have to come from Stihl as well because they like to change one little thing with them. Oh well, what can you do? Other than that I like them just fine, still not as much as my Dollies though.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I think its around 100 now :msp_confused::hmm3grin2orange:




:banghead::banghead:
You guya speaking of top handle saws, im gonna have to get one here soon. Im starting to get more jobs to where im topping out trees. 






AU_K2500 said:


> No Chit! Must have a solid titanium P&C or something....good lord. I like the fact that he has his wife out there with gloves on holding it for pictures....then the last picture is him with it over his shoulder trying to look like a logger/lumberjack lol....



City slickers. 
Makes you wonder where the hell they got it?!?!?!


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> anybody seen the 4,600 dollar 090 AV on fleebay?



:msp_ohmy:


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> City slickers.
> Makes you wonder where the hell they got it?!?!?!



Thats what i want to know!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

lol, Had to do it....






I thought Ron didnt have any Stihls.....Must have shaved the beard so we wouldnt recognize him!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Thats what i want to know!!!!



I want to sell that guy some saws! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Thats what i want to know!!!!




Grandaddy would be my only guess?


----------



## AU_K2500

looks like the first time that prison blues shirt has ever been worn too...just saying.


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> I thought Ron didnt have any Stihls.....Must have shaved the beard so we wouldnt recognize him!



That guy looks like Mr. Rogers. It's a wonderful day in the neighborhood, won't you buy my over priced saw?


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> looks like the first time that prison blues shirt has ever been worn too...just saying.



I hope that guy doesn't try to use that saw.


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> I hope that guy doesn't try to use that saw.



you should see the other pictures. the oiutfit is a joke, hes wearing sandals...WITH SOCKS!!! and the description for the listing is priceless!!!! he really acts like he knows what hes talking about. lol


----------



## tbone75

Where did Papa Smurf go to? He fall off a log?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> That guy looks like Mr. Rogers. It's a wonderful day in the neighborhood, won't you buy my over priced saw?



I second this


----------



## jimdad07

Got some good news today, Mary's mri came back clean. They figure that her migraine symptoms my be changing with age. Thank God, it has been a rough few weeks wondering about that.


----------



## tbone75

I don't know if you guys know about Mr Rogers? He was a special forces vet.Lots of medals too!


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> you should see the other pictures. the oiutfit is a joke, hes wearing sandals...WITH SOCKS!!! and the description for the listing is priceless!!!! he really acts like he knows what hes talking about. lol



Meth heads come from all walks of life.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Got some good news today, Mary's mri came back clean. They figure that her migraine symptoms my be changing with age. Thank God, it has been a rough few weeks wondering about that.



Great news Jim! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I don't know if you guys know about Mr Rogers? He was a special forces vet.Lots of medals too!



thats why he always wore long sleeve sweaters....he had full sleeves from the Navy..that didnt work well in children's television.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I don't know if you guys know about Mr Rogers? He was a special forces vet.Lots of medals too!



Learn somethin new everyday! 
I used to love that show


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I don't know if you guys know about Mr Rogers? He was a special forces vet.Lots of medals too!



You turkey, I looked that up...I wish I wasn't cursed with a gullible nature.


----------



## AU_K2500

AU_K2500 said:


> thats why he always wore long sleeve sweaters....he had full sleeves from the Navy..that didnt work well in children's television.



ok nevermind...he was a marine sniper...no tatoos. apparently that was a rumor. Its amazing what you can learn on the interweb


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> thats why he always wore long sleeve sweaters....he had full sleeves from the Navy..that didnt work well in children's television.



You would never dream he was even in the service! LOL I have a friend that was special forces too.To talk to him you would never know! And he won't talk about it either but very little.


----------



## tbone75

That is why I go by the never judge a book by its cover!You could get bit! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You turkey, I looked that up...I wish I wasn't cursed with a gullible nature.



:msp_confused: I seen it on TV a few years ago?Some Bio thing about him.


----------



## AU_K2500

bout that time fellas. dont get too wild this evening.


----------



## tbone75

Jim you can get rid of that Stihl fuel line.Just plug the hole and use tygon.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused: I seen it on TV a few years ago?Some Bio thing about him.



No chit, I just looked him up on Wikipedia and it only mentioned that he was an ordained minister and all of that good stuff. That is pretty neat though, couldn't imagine Mr. Rogers in one of the Delta Force movies.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> bout that time fellas. dont get too wild this evening.



Everyone but me will be sawing logs soon. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Almost time for me as well. 
Only got 4.5hrs of sleep last night


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim you can get rid of that Stihl fuel line.Just plug the hole and use tygon.



What do you recommend to plug the hole with? That is really my only complaint with their saws, never thought of doing that, I would rather use tygon it seems to hold up very well.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Almost time for me as well.
> Only got 4.5hrs of sleep last night



Hell that is all Jerry ever sleeps :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> What do you recommend to plug the hole with? That is really my only complaint with their saws, never thought of doing that, I would rather use tygon it seems to hold up very well.



I super glued a piece of plastic off another junk saw I cut out then drilled a hole through that for the new line.Holding up good?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I super glued a piece of plastic off another junk saw I cut out then drilled a hole through that for the new line.Holding up good?



That sounds like a pretty good idea, I never would have though of that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jimdad07

About that time for me guys, you have a good night.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> About that time for me guys, you have a good night.



Nite Jim


----------



## farrell

evening all!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening all!



Where you been all afternoon?Don't try to tell us you were working? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Where you been all afternoon?Don't try to tell us you were working? :hmm3grin2orange:



sure was john! put part in push green button wait take part out repeat!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> sure was john! put part in push green button wait take part out repeat!



YUK! :hmm3grin2orange: Boring!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> YUK! :hmm3grin2orange: Boring!



sometimes!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> sometimes!



I am packing up a few saws tomorrow to mail out.Need room for others LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I am packing up a few saws tomorrow to mail out.Need room for others LOL



fun! i have to go pick up a lawn cart. gonna tear back into the 372 and do some more squaring on the ports and maybe window the piston. gonna try and send the 353 and solo 634 down the road.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> fun! i have to go pick up a lawn cart. gonna tear back into the 372 and do some more squaring on the ports and maybe window the piston. gonna try and send the 353 and solo 634 down the road.



Sounds like that 353 will take a little to much money to get going again?Unless you can find a good deal on some parts?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like that 353 will take a little to much money to get going again?Unless you can find a good deal on some parts?



no not really too much! hundred bucks. just dont feel like monkeyin with it when i want to buy a new 346


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> no not really too much! hundred bucks. just dont feel like monkeyin with it when i want to buy a new 346



Can't blame you for that! I love this 346 Mastermind did up for me!


----------



## tbone75

If I didn't already have 3 or 4 350s I would think about taking that off your hands LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Can't blame you for that! I love this 346 Mastermind did up for me!



i bet! i would love to have one all done properly by one of the specialists!!!! so i could show my uncle how good a lil 50cc saw can be!!
the 353 will make someone a nice lil parts saw!


----------



## farrell

the big green monster come in yet john?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i bet! i would love to have one all done properly by one of the specialists!!!! so i could show my uncle how good a lil 50cc saw can be!!
> the 353 will make someone a nice lil parts saw!



My 346 has a AM top end but I don't think it made one bit of difference!That thing is a real beast!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> the big green monster come in yet john?



Not yet but could tomorrow?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> My 346 has a AM top end but I don't think it made one bit of difference!That thing is a real beast!



alot of the guys here seem to like some of the AM top ends for the 346's. good way to save a lil money on a rebuild


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Not yet but could tomorrow?



cant wait to hear how she runs! if you can stand to hold it long enough:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> cant wait to hear how she runs! if you can stand to hold it long enough:hmm3grin2orange:



Good point? LOL I will one way or another!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Good point? LOL I will one way or another!!



bet it is gonna be freakin awesome!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> alot of the guys here seem to like some of the AM top ends for the 346's. good way to save a lil money on a rebuild



I have had good luck with them so far? LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> bet it is gonna be freakin awesome!



You know it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

forgot to tell you.....the bar (25" buy the way) is taped in the bottom of the box, and there are two zip lock bags one has the chain and the other has the starter rope handle and serial tag. wait till you see the box had to buy the biggest box the home depot had!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I am going to go TRY and get some sleep? LOL You have a good night!


----------



## farrell

have a good one!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> forgot to tell you.....the bar (25" buy the way) is taped in the bottom of the box, and there are two zip lock bags one has the chain and the other has the starter rope handle and serial tag. wait till you see the box had to buy the biggest box the home depot had!!!!!!



LOL Did you have enough to send that monster?Forgot to ask?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> LOL Did you have enough to send that monster?Forgot to ask?



yes sir! it was only $33 to ship priority with confirmation and insurance!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> yes sir! it was only $33 to ship priority with confirmation and insurance!



Great! Can't wait to hear it run!


----------



## dancan

Sure is quiet , Aliens having their annual spring gathering ?


----------



## dancan

Or is it just a plain old ZZZSlackerzz convention ?


----------



## farrell

morning slackers!


----------



## Cantdog

SC I think......


----------



## tbone75

Good morning


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Good morning



mornin john!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> mornin john!



How you doing this morning?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> How you doing this morning?



just lovely! and you?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> just lovely! and you?



Not to bad so far? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Not to bad so far? LOL



glad to hear it!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I am packing up a few saws tomorrow to mail out.Need room for others LOL



Any heading to Arkansas?

Doesn't look like you slept too long. I'm anxious to see the Poulan F3 100 after you clean her up. I know one of those bow bars was rusty, but the other was in good shape and the chain was half-way sharp! I still can't believe I ran across that thing. 

Do you have any good projects on the bench? I've got too many right now and need to clear a few out.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Any heading to Arkansas?
> 
> Doesn't look like you slept too long. I'm anxious to see the Poulan F3 100 after you clean her up. I know one of those bow bars was rusty, but the other was in good shape and the chain was half-way sharp! I still can't believe I ran across that thing.
> 
> Do you have any good projects on the bench? I've got too many right now and need to clear a few out.



Sorry Marc nothing heading your way just yet.But that could change real fast! LOL I want to fire that old monster up just to hear it!That rusty bar will clean right up! I got saws all over the benches LOL Just been to nice outside!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Any heading to Arkansas?
> 
> Doesn't look like you slept too long. I'm anxious to see the Poulan F3 100 after you clean her up. I know one of those bow bars was rusty, but the other was in good shape and the chain was half-way sharp! I still can't believe I ran across that thing.
> 
> Do you have any good projects on the bench? I've got too many right now and need to clear a few out.



Any top handles?


----------



## tbone75

Marc I do have more Poulin parts to dig out for you.I will try to get at that soon too!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Any top handles?



Got a couple Echo 3000s


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. 

Looking forward to some parts coming in this week, and couple projects floating in from coworkers. AND possibly a box O' saws sometime next week!

John your right it has been WAY to nice outside. and now that its getting in the mid to upper 80's i gotta run and get a box fan just to stand sitting in my garage for more than 30 mins.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Got a couple Echo 3000s



There ya go again john 
They pretty light saws? I was looking at one of them, they look like solidly built saws.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas.
> 
> Looking forward to some parts coming in this week, and couple projects floating in from coworkers. AND possibly a box O' saws sometime next week!
> 
> John your right it has been WAY to nice outside. and now that its getting in the mid to upper 80's i gotta run and get a box fan just to stand sitting in my garage for more than 30 mins.



Its been up to 80 here the last 3 days.Going there again today!Just about turned on the AC yesterday!I was still burning wood a week ago?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sure is quiet , Aliens having their annual spring gathering ?



They are all at lake Tahoe snowmobiling.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> There ya go again john
> They pretty light saws? I was looking at one of them, they look like solidly built saws.



I have to say I like them.Real light and easy to handle.A good Slug saw :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> They are all at lake Tahoe snowmobiling.



Good place for them! They can have that snow!:msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

Be in the mid 80's here next couple of days...
bring the wood in the house last week now i gotta bring it back out ??

Just spent $120 on a spool of rope,,a muffler and a top end kit..
need to fix that nice looking 55 and get rid of it.. pay for parts for other saws.

Looking at third 372xp yestday and got it to fire..
checked comp and only 120lbs 
was run over by skidder so 1/2 the cyl fins broke off.
found only two diff size bolts holding jug down and looked like somebody already tried to pull it.
got it off and top ring was stuck..piston in good shape..makes no diff,cant buy just an AM cyl.
so that one needs a new top end along with a few other parts..put that one in a box for later.
Put box away and noticed the little dolmar 100 i never got back to and some stihl tophandle needs assembly.
Be perfect for a midgit 

Supposedly someone stopping by to look at the nice 372xp i have,want to put it on a mill ??

PS: ignoring past comments in previouse posts..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I have to say I like them.Real light and easy to handle.A good Slug saw :hmm3grin2orange:



How much you askin for one?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> How much you askin for one?



Ron may have one you would like better?


----------



## tbone75

I really not wanting to get rid of the Echos just yet.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Be in the mid 80's here next couple of days...
> bring the wood in the house last week now i gotta bring it back out ??
> 
> Just spent $120 on a spool of rope,,a muffler and a top end kit..
> need to fix that nice looking 55 and get rid of it.. pay for parts for other saws.
> 
> Looking at third 372xp yestday and got it to fire..
> checked comp and only 120lbs
> was run over by skidder so 1/2 the cyl fins broke off.
> found only two diff size bolts holding jug down and looked like somebody already tried to pull it.
> got it off and top ring was stuck..piston in good shape..makes no diff,cant buy just an AM cyl.
> so that one needs a new top end along with a few other parts..put that one in a box for later.
> Put box away and noticed the little dolmar 100 i never got back to and some stihl tophandle needs assembly.
> Be perfect for a midgit
> 
> Supposedly someone stopping by to look at the nice 372xp i have,want to put it on a mill ??
> 
> PS: ignoring past comments in previouse posts..



ron i have a few spare parts for a 372 if i would have what you need


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Ron, did you see where we found that picture of you holding an 090AV with a 60" cannon bar?!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> ron i have a few spare parts for a 372 if i would have what you need



cyl.
handlebar.
brake spring.
brake flag.
muffler.
cyl AV spring.

not much !!

what you have ??


----------



## tbone75

Would that be the Papa Smurf post Ron is ignoring? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Ron, did you see where we found that picture of you holding an 090AV with a 60" cannon bar?!



PS: ignoring past comments in previouse posts..


----------



## tbone75

Watch out the Smurfs revenge! It will make you pee blue! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Watch out the Smurfs revenge! It will make you pee blue! :hmm3grin2orange:



that doesnt sound good at all....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> that doesnt sound good at all....



Not as bad as blue Smurf poop! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> cyl.
> handlebar.
> brake spring.
> brake flag.
> muffler.
> cyl AV spring.
> 
> not much !!
> 
> what you have ??



nothing you mentioned unfortunetly.
top cover
clutch
few other odds and ends not sure without looking


----------



## farrell

i went checked ron..... got everything for chain brake except for clutch cover, crank, hd filter mount


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Not as bad as blue Smurf poop! :hmm3grin2orange:



Youve got a good point. Any way you slice it, i dont want the wrath of Ron coming down on me.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> i went checked ron..... got everything for chain brake except for clutch cover, crank, hd filter mount



Heres a pic of what i have.







I do have the plastic cover that holds the spring in and covers all that.
i do have the rod that goes in the hole and brake flag bolts to,it is bent but i can fix.
also need an inner bar plate.
the pin that is broken off.
i have a clutch cover.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Youve got a good point. Any way you slice it, i dont want the wrath of Ron coming down on me.



Got to go see what boxes I have and fill them up! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Got to go see what boxes I have and fill them up! :hmm3grin2orange:



As long as your not filling them with blue smurf poop


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Anyone see the new thread on that fake 365 husky?? Freakn crazy!!


----------



## farrell

heres what i have, and i may have the pin i will have to check the junk case i have


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone see the new thread on that fake 365 husky?? Freakn crazy!!



Just read through it....I would be pissed. just goes to show, if its too good to be true, it probably is!

Can husky not sue the company thats producing these saws...assuming they can find them?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Just read through it....I would be pissed. just goes to show, if its too good to be true, it probably is!
> 
> Can husky not sue the company thats producing these saws...assuming they can find them?



That was my exact thought? 

Id be finding a head to beat it


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> As long as your not filling them with blue smurf poop



No blue?But got some green slug slime in there :hmm3grin2orange: 2 full boxes ready to mail! I think I can get them out later today?


----------



## AU_K2500

Whenever you get a chance!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> No blue?But got some green slug slime in there :hmm3grin2orange: 2 full boxes ready to mail! I think I can get them out later today?



No hurry old green slug

Oh wait you have my saws...
Nice... Non crippled young fella....


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No hurry old green slug
> 
> Oh wait you have my saws...
> Nice... Non crippled young fella....



Got to find some more boxes to put yours in.The first batch goes to Mark.Don't worry there is plenty of slime to go around! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No hurry old green slug
> 
> Oh wait you have my saws...
> Nice... Non crippled young fella....



I know you meant to say midget :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Got to find some more boxes to put yours in.The first batch goes to Mark.Don't worry there is plenty of slime to go around! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


>



Don't you worry your little midget pea head I can get more boxes today :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


>



He goes in order from tallest to shortest.....it might be a while before you get anysaws!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Don't you worry your little midget pea head I can get more today :hmm3grin2orange:



I wont be able to work on them till (hopefully) first of april. Even then, my girlfriend is gonna be in town and she was wanting to do some stuff


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I wont be able to work on them till (hopefully) first of april. Even then, my girlfriend is gonna be in town and she was wanting to do some stuff



in that case, John, just send em this way as the midget wont have time...


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I wont be able to work on them till (hopefully) first of april. Even then, my girlfriend is gonna be in town and she was wanting to do some stuff



GF in town?Your saw days are over :hmm3grin2orange: Better just send them all to me for safe keeping :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> in that case, John, just send em this way as the midget wont have time...



I am not real greedy we can split them :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> GF in town?Your saw days are over :hmm3grin2orange: Better just send them all to me for safe keeping :hmm3grin2orange:



He will slowly figure out as he moves from the GF stage to the Wife stage, that at that point youll both be looking for "alone" time! Enjoy it while it last Midget....but one day youll have all the time in the world for your saws!


----------



## tbone75

Mark you lucked out! Found B&Cs for the 101 and the 150!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Mark you lucked out! Found B&Cs for the 101 and the 150!



Sweet!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> GF in town?Your saw days are over :hmm3grin2orange: Better just send them all to me for safe keeping :hmm3grin2orange:



No actually she told me I could work on my saws anytime, she said she could help with something... Which wouldnt be productive because a woman working on saws? :drool: 
Luckily I have a bed in my shop.. And a lock on the door  oohh and its sound proof!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No actually she told me I could work on my saws anytime, she said she could help with something... Which wouldnt be productive because a woman working on saws? :drool:
> Luckily I have a bed in my shop.. And a lock on the door  oohh and its sound proof!



Well thats good, she can take a nap while you work on saws!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No actually she told me I could work on my saws anytime, she said she could help with something... Which wouldnt be productive because a woman working on saws? :drool:
> Luckily I have a bed in my shop.. And a lock on the door  oohh and its sound proof!



See!!! Just like I said your saws days are over for a few years! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

you guys are havin too much fun again! went and got my lawn cart for my mower. have to pull snowblower, weights and chains off and pu the deck back on. grass is gettin tall.....:msp_mad:......its only F$%^#*G MARCH!!!!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Sweet!



150 homie???
Your in loads of trouble!!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No actually she told me I could work on my saws anytime, she said she could help with something... Which wouldnt be productive because a woman working on saws? :drool:
> Luckily I have a bed in my shop.. And a lock on the door  oohh and its sound proof!



kinky lil SOB!


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> you guys are havin too much fun again! went and got my lawn cart for my mower. have to pull snowblower, weights and chains off and pu the deck back on. grass is gettin tall.....:msp_mad:......its only F$%^#*G MARCH!!!!:msp_ohmy:



ive been cutting the 2.5 acres for the past 5 weeks...its gonna need it next week. bout every two weeks keeps it cut down. middle of the summer as long as theres rain, its goes to once a week.


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> 150 homie???
> Your in loads of trouble!!



I told him i didnt want any midget saws....im afraid ill catch something...he sent it anyway. 

Where did you get it?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> you guys are havin too much fun again! went and got my lawn cart for my mower. have to pull snowblower, weights and chains off and pu the deck back on. grass is gettin tall.....:msp_mad:......its only F$%^#*G MARCH!!!!:msp_ohmy:



No chit! Mine needs mowed right now!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> ive been cutting the 2.5 acres for the past 5 weeks...its gonna need it next week. bout every two weeks keeps it cut down. middle of the summer as long as theres rain, its goes to once a week.



:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> :msp_thumbdn:



tried to talk my dad into a 2 or 3 series Deere with a undermount deck, or a bushhog!!!! But its not worth the price for 2 acres of grass....but the other 98 acres? im still working on it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> He will slowly figure out as he moves from the GF stage to the Wife stage, that at that point youll both be looking for "alone" time! Enjoy it while it last Midget....but one day youll have all the time in the world for your saws!



Im already aware of this, iv been in a couple of serious relationships. I had one hated me having saws from the get go, wanted to burn em all 
Well I put up with that for a year and a couple of months, she finally got tired of the fact that I had to work. She never quite understood that I had work to do, and would spend until 8 o clock working if I had too. 
Sure glad this girlfriend understands, she works a job I would never do, and goes to college. She is one tough gal.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I told him i didnt want any midget saws....im afraid ill catch something...he sent it anyway.
> 
> Where did you get it?



Your only getting a few midget saw parts :hmm3grin2orange: I got the other complete one from someone else?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> See!!! Just like I said your saws days are over for a few years! :hmm3grin2orange:



They wont be totally dead, but here in a few months my days are gonna get longer, and free time is gonna shorter. Real world here I come! Lol!







farrell said:


> kinky lil SOB!


  
Hey you were a teenager at one time


----------



## tbone75

I got to go get a few things done before my retirement party!Should be a short party LOL I may have one beer?


----------



## farrell

once i get back into the 372 gotta get a couple things.....want new rings, gonna get a different muffler with differnt mod.


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey you were a teenager at one time



yes i was. i didnt bother with girls till i was 18......to busy huntin and fishin!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> I told him i didnt want any midget saws....im afraid ill catch something...he sent it anyway.
> 
> Where did you get it?



I honestly forgot where I got it from???
I remember it was pretty cherry, and came with a buncha parts


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> ive been cutting the 2.5 acres for the past 5 weeks...its gonna need it next week. bout every two weeks keeps it cut down. middle of the summer as long as theres rain, its goes to once a week.



Buy a cow or 2 the spring, it will keep the grass down. At fall time, butcher them and you have a winters supply of meat!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> yes i was. i didnt bother with girls till i was 18......to busy huntin and fishin!!!!



Speaking of fishing. 
Heres the ones we caught sunday


----------



## farrell

crappie? i havent been out yet this year:frown:......and didnt get out much last year. usually do a lot of fly fishin for steelhead, but did get to go to NY for browns!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> crappie? i havent been out yet this year:frown:......and didnt get out much last year. usually do a lot of fly fishin for steelhead, but did get to go to NY for browns!



Yep crappiem theres 2 bluegills on the bottom. 
Didnt do to great, was real windy out and fish werent biting


----------



## farrell

i hear them [email protected]%m crickets again...............................................


----------



## AU_K2500

me too...


----------



## farrell

its too quiet in here mark! everybody left!


----------



## AU_K2500

thats what its looking like. Guess everybody has better things to do. it is about lunch time!


----------



## farrell

already ate!


----------



## tbone75

Just got a big green saw and a nice long bar!


----------



## AU_K2500

bout to fix a samich myself.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just got a big green saw and a nice long bar!



YAY! i just checked the tracking and saw it was out for delivery! what you think john? did you manage to get into the box?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> YAY! i just checked the tracking and saw it was out for delivery! what you think john? did you manage to get into the box?



Haven't opened the box yet LOL Not as heavy as I thought it would be!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Haven't opened the box yet LOL Not as heavy as I thought it would be!



no it wasnt horribly heavy!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> no it wasnt horribly heavy!



Just watched one go on fleabay for right at 300


----------



## farrell

happy birthday to you....happy birthday to you.....happy birthday dear john......wait....merry christmas.....no happy easter......oh wtf! whatever today is for you!:msp_tongue:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just watched one go on fleabay for right at 300



as nice? prolly not.....


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> as nice? prolly not.....



Not bad just a lot of missing paint


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Not bad just a lot of missing paint



yours isnt missin none:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

What did ya send him adam? Im having a brain fart and cant think of a green chainsaw??


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> What did ya send him adam? Im having a brain fart and cant think of a green chainsaw??



i found him a nice pioneer 750!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John ill be watching for pics of it


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Well fellas probably right now is a rare moment, im uneasy of being in the passanger seat. 
Going down a montain in maryland and cant see 25ft in front of me 
Pulled into a weigh station and could only 5 mph, couldnt see chit! 
Pictures not real good but here ya go


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well fellas probably right now is a rare moment, im uneasy of being in the passanger seat.
> Going down a montain in maryland and cant see 25ft in front of me
> Pulled into a weigh station and could only 5 mph, couldnt see chit!
> Pictures not real good but here ya go



yep thats no fun!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well fellas probably right now is a rare moment, im uneasy of being in the passanger seat.
> Going down a montain in maryland and cant see 25ft in front of me
> Pulled into a weigh station and could only 5 mph, couldnt see chit!
> Pictures not real good but here ya go



Even worse after dark, headlights can`t cut through that stuff and high beams just blind me with the reflection back off the snow flakes.Got two cars and the Explorer and heading back to SanFran, drove all night to get up here, a little sleep and now ready to head back.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> No chit! Mine needs mowed right now!




I have been wondering if I should pull the mower out and service it now or wait a week and see what the weather brings us. I would hate to have a snow storm after I mowed it.


----------



## sefh3

Two things I hate driving in..... Ice and fog. 

You can't see what's coming at you or where you are going in the fog and you can't stop on the ice.


----------



## AU_K2500

man its slow in here today. 

Got the XL-12 back together and threw a carb kit at it....still bogs down when you snap the throttle. im thinking the fuel line has gotten gummy and collapased not letting enough fuel to the carb....could be wrong. what do you guys think?


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well fellas probably right now is a rare moment, im uneasy of being in the passanger seat.
> Going down a montain in maryland and cant see 25ft in front of me
> Pulled into a weigh station and could only 5 mph, couldnt see chit!
> Pictures not real good but here ya go



I had to click on the "Like" button so I could hit the "Unlike" button .
I hate being lost while going somewhere your familiar let alone somewhere you've not been and to have to rely on other people being where they're supposed to be .
Drive with care .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> I had to click on the "Like" button so I could hit the "Unlike" button .
> I hate being lost while going somewhere your familiar let alone somewhere you've not been and to have to rely on other people being where they're supposed to be .
> Drive with care .



Got that right dan the man!! 
In maryland gettinng ready to go into DE. 
Went across the key bridge, pretty neat!


----------



## roncoinc

chainsawmanxx said:


> speaking of fishing.
> Heres the ones we caught sunday



sunfish ?????


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> sunfish ?????



Looks like a couple of Perch, and a handful of Crappie.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> sunfish ?????



Nope, crappie. 
And theres 2 bluegills on the bottom.
Somee nice eating thats for sure!


----------



## AU_K2500

hey Ron, any advice on the XL-12...think it might be a fuel line. Its still bogging down when you snap the throttle open, even after the carb kit


----------



## dancan

Jerry goes to Cullifornia and gets snowed in , up here the average temp is 37º and snow in the woods but today was 79º with a forestfire index that is creeping up 
Record high temp was 50º .


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> hey Ron, any advice on the XL-12...think it might be a fuel line. Its still bogging down when you snap the throttle open, even after the carb kit



Best done with the carb OFF,,but,,thats low speed jet problem..
can of carb cleaner,pull the low jet out and put nozzle of carb cleaner in tight,watch your eyes !!!
and squirt,it should come out a couple little holes in the carb throat.


----------



## roncoinc

Adam,i dont need the parts with the yeller X on them.






could use a brake flag ant top cover also.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Best done with the carb OFF,,but,,thats low speed jet problem..
> can of carb cleaner,pull the low jet out and put nozzle of carb cleaner in tight,watch your eyes !!!
> and squirt,it should come out a couple little holes in the carb throat.



easy enough....should have done that in the first place. i havent delved into full carb rebuilds and cleanings yet. im just a newb and can only "rebuild" the gaskets and Diaphragms. the kit i got from walbro had two replacment plugs (small alum. disc) but i didnt know how to remove the exsisting ones in the carb so i didnt replace them....any advice on that, is it nessecary, what do those plugs cover/hold in place?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> easy enough....should have done that in the first place. i havent delved into full carb rebuilds and cleanings yet. im just a newb and can only "rebuild" the gaskets and Diaphragms. the kit i got from walbro had two replacment plugs (small alum. disc) but i didnt know how to remove the exsisting ones in the carb so i didnt replace them....any advice on that, is it nessecary, what do those plugs cover/hold in place?



No need to remove them if when you squirt in cleaner it comes out the holes.
they just cover little holes inside.
what make and model carb is it ??


----------



## roncoinc

Midgit saw pic .. 015 






Appears to be all there with spark and comp,couldt tell how much comp without a starter on it but "seems" ok.
guy said he took it apart to "clean" it LOL !!
didnt see anything bad looking in plug hole either.
i thinks it's good.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> No need to remove them if when you squirt in cleaner it comes out the holes.
> they just cover little holes inside.
> what make and model carb is it ??



Walbro k10 SDC was the kit...so i dont know if thats the kit number or the model number.
Ok, so unless there is debris blocking the holes dont worry about it.
There was a good bit of fine material in the round mesh filter inside the card, and on a couple of the diapragm surfaces...but thats all cleaned now. First carb ive had thats actually had debris in it. guess ive been lucky.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Midgit saw pic .. 015
> Appears to be all there with spark and comp,couldt tell how much comp without a starter on it but "seems" ok.
> guy said he took it apart to "clean" it LOL !!
> didnt see anything bad looking in plug hole either.
> i thinks it's good.



I washed my hands with gas and then soap and hot water after,take a shower soon,man,i HATE touching them things !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I washed my hands with gas and then soap and hot water after,take a shower soon,man,i HATE touching them things !!



Well, look on the bright side. your eliminating another one from the shop!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Walbro k10 SDC was the kit...so i dont know if thats the kit number or the model number.
> Ok, so unless there is debris blocking the holes dont worry about it.
> There was a good bit of fine material in the round mesh filter inside the card, and on a couple of the diapragm surfaces...but thats all cleaned now. First carb ive had thats actually had debris in it. guess ive been lucky.



While trying to find what i had up on the SDC i found this that may interest you.
lot of reading but need to know info.
now to find the SDC info


----------



## Jon1212

I'm looking for a 70cc class runner, and the CL picking out here is pretty slim to none. Any of you fellas have something you may want to part with?


----------



## tbone75

Just got home from my retirement party  I drank to much beer for me! LOL Had a great time!! The guys gave me a card everyone signed and they took up a collection!Wasn't ready for that!There is only 150 people in there and I only worked with 50 of them.But the gave me 260.00 :msp_scared: Either they was happy to see me go or they just liked me


----------



## roncoinc

Mark,,you want carb info ??
i have this up in cyberspace 
i think John downloaded it all !!
or just drill your way down to the walbro SDC and check it out.. 
EVERYBODY should have this info ..

DivShare - Log In


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,you want carb info ??
> i have this up in cyberspace
> i think John downloaded it all !!
> or just drill your way down to the walbro SDC and check it out..
> EVERYBODY should have this info ..
> 
> DivShare - Log In



it prompts me to log in....


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,you want carb info ??
> i have this up in cyberspace
> i think John downloaded it all !!
> or just drill your way down to the walbro SDC and check it out..
> EVERYBODY should have this info ..
> 
> DivShare - Log In



That aint it !!

try this..

DivShare - Folder - CarbStuff


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Just got home from my retirement party  I drank to much beer for me! LOL Had a great time!! The guys gave me a card everyone signed and they took up a collection!Wasn't ready for that!There is only 150 people in there and I only worked with 50 of them.But the gave me 260.00 :msp_scared: Either they was happy to see me go or they just liked me



260 bucks huh?! thatll buy another saw or two!


----------



## roncoinc

Good stuff here too.

MechanicalHarvesting_2005.pdf - DivShare


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> That aint it !!
> 
> try this..
> 
> DivShare - Folder - CarbStuff



preciate that Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just got home from my retirement party  I drank to much beer for me! LOL Had a great time!! The guys gave me a card everyone signed and they took up a collection!Wasn't ready for that!There is only 150 people in there and I only worked with 50 of them.But the gave me 260.00 :msp_scared: Either they was happy to see me go or they just liked me



$1.75 each !!!!
hell man,, i'll give you TWO dollars to go away !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> I'm looking for a 70cc class runner, and the CL picking out here is pretty slim to none. Any of you fellas have something you may want to part with?



How about a 372xp for $50 ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> $1.75 each !!!!
> hell man,, i'll give you TWO dollars to go away !! LOL !!



I am easy but I aint cheap! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> preciate that Ron.



I had all that stuff till my old puter went to chit! I need to get it all again! Thanks Ron


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> How about a 372xp for $50 ??



$50? You did see the part about it being a "runner"? PM me if you really have something, I trust you guys...............well at least most of you...........LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

I got a headache LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I got a headache LOL



probably all the beer....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I had all that stuff till my old puter went to chit! I need to get it all again! Thanks Ron



Your supposed to save important stuff on a cd or usb drive !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Your supposed to save important stuff on a cd or usb drive !



thats why i keep a 1 terra byte external hard drive


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your supposed to save important stuff on a cd or usb drive !



Didn't have one.Now I do!


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> $50? You did see the part about it being a "runner"? PM me if you really have something, I trust you guys...............well at least most of you...........LOL!!!



















Almost flawless  even brand new never cut wood stihl RSC chain ..
I'm not a sponsor anymore.cant sell in a thread.
sure is purdy aint it ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Almost flawless  even brand new never cut wood stihl RSC chain ..
> I'm not a sponsor anymore.cant sell in a thread.
> sure is purdy aint it ??



OMG,...First thing I see while checkin in after drive back from the mountains,....a big humpedy back ORANGE TURD,......LOL.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Almost flawless  even brand new never cut wood stihl RSC chain ..
> I'm not a sponsor anymore.cant sell in a thread.
> sure is purdy aint it ??



ill give you 55....lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> probably all the beer....



Yep! I drank my yearly average tonight LOL


----------



## roncoinc

OK,for you guys that havent seen it,another use for muratic/hydrocloric acid.
the first pic is of a bar that had a LOT of rust on it..
i set it on a piece of PT lumber but glas would be best..
pour on the acid,i used the sticks to rub it in a little.
the rust turns a yucky yellow and bubbles.
turn it over and do the other side.
be CAREFULL !!! chit BURNS !! smell is BAD !! watch out for the smoke !!
when done rinse well with water and sand and paint.






after rinsing well with water the bar is ready for dressing and paint..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> OMG,...First thing I see while checkin in after drive back from the mountains,....a big humpedy back ORANGE TURD,......LOL.



YOU can go back to the snow anytime you know ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> ill give you 55....lol



I will up that bid by one hundred dollars. We are now at $155. folks


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> ill give you 55....lol



Thats the shipping


----------



## tbone75

OK guys the drunk is laying down :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## forestryfun

Damn, I wish I could post a thread with over 4000 responses!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK guys the drunk is laying down :hmm3grin2orange:



At least your a HAPPY drunk !! LOL !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> At least your a HAPPY drunk !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


>



You see the pix of the stihl top handle ?


----------



## jimdad07

I like the bar pics Ron. I actually worked on my [email protected]#$%^&* saws tonight, trying to get a good list for parts coming. I had to cover my Dollies and my Stihls so that they wouldn't see the [email protected]#$%^* saws on my bench. I am thinking that both will need new p+c, clutch covers, clutch for the 266xp and so on. The 268xp is much more complete and will get done first.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> You see the pix of the stihl top handle ?



Noppe! Off I go to look for em


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Midgit saw pic .. 015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appears to be all there with spark and comp,couldt tell how much comp without a starter on it but "seems" ok.
> guy said he took it apart to "clean" it LOL !!
> didnt see anything bad looking in plug hole either.
> i thinks it's good.



Found it! Looks good
Send me a price!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I like the bar pics Ron. I actually worked on my [email protected]#$%^&* saws tonight, trying to get a good list for parts coming. I had to cover my Dollies and my Stihls so that they wouldn't see the [email protected]#$%^* saws on my bench. I am thinking that both will need new p+c, clutch covers, clutch for the 266xp and so on. The 268xp is much more complete and will get done first.



I got a 268 needs work.
toasted top end but i have one to replace it,only prob is a RACE top end,finger ports and all done up wild..
then needs all of the intake from cyl back.
I found a place in FL for parts that is super cheap and ships FAST !!
i order from them and get parts in four days.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Found it! Looks good
> Send me a price!



You KNOW you cant sell in a thread,,but i would trade for a silver dolly ??
email me for more pix and info.


----------



## roncoinc

Anyone got a 261/262/257 inner bar plate ??


----------



## AU_K2500

my prayers were answered for the 3-25
Got an entire saw. bar and chain, engine turns over, and all the sheet metal is there. got a REAL good deal on it!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I got a 268 needs work.
> toasted top end but i have one to replace it,only prob is a RACE top end,finger ports and all done up wild..
> then needs all of the intake from cyl back.
> I found a place in FL for parts that is super cheap and ships FAST !!
> i order from them and get parts in four days.



It is not a bad saw for getting apart. I am pretty new to them but the only thing I didn't like at first was trying to get the carb out of it, and then I realized that one of the Whia tools I picked up has the ball end on one of the allen heads that fit those screws and that just made it pretty easy. You guys have me pretty curious about how they run and how they handle.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> YOU can go back to the snow anytime you know ??



Was there today for 6 hrs but just to retrieve some cars and ski/snowboard gear left behind from last weekend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What??...no more bidders on Ron`s 372,...gone to secret ballot or what?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It is not a bad saw for getting apart. I am pretty new to them but the only thing I didn't like at first was trying to get the carb out of it, and then I realized that one of the Whia tools I picked up has the ball end on one of the allen heads that fit those screws and that just made it pretty easy. You guys have me pretty curious about how they run and how they handle.



You are so hopelessly lost!!....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> It is not a bad saw for getting apart. I am pretty new to them but the only thing I didn't like at first was trying to get the carb out of it, and then I realized that one of the Whia tools I picked up has the ball end on one of the allen heads that fit those screws and that just made it pretty easy. You guys have me pretty curious about how they run and how they handle.



Oh man,you cant live without them ball end allens,sure makes it easy dont it ??
i have a whole set of ball end allens,use them all the time on everything.

unlike working on a stihl  where everything is hidden and you need screwdrivers that bend 3 diff ways and pliers with four bends in them and special tools for everything !! :angry2:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,you cant live without them ball end allens,sure makes it easy dont it ??
> i have a whole set of ball end allens,use them all the time on everything.
> 
> unlike working on a stihl  where everything is hidden and you need screwdrivers that bend 3 diff ways and pliers with four bends in them and special tools for everything !! :angry2:



Ball end allens are great. even better is a set of long allen sockets!
Still need to go find a good set of torx drivers....any suggestions? what are you guys using?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are so hopelessly lost!!....LOL



Not yet Jerry, I don't have it running yet. If I like it, and I am sure I will, it will be just one more good runner in a good lineup I have been getting going. I finally stopped going after every saw that pops up for sale and have gotten selective about it. Getting a good stable of pro saws popping up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Not yet Jerry, I don't have it running yet. If I like it, and I am sure I will, it will be just one more good runner in a good lineup I have been getting going. I finally stopped going after every saw that pops up for sale and have gotten selective about it. Getting a good stable of pro saws popping up.



I got that way many years ago, only want to deal with the pro saws. I occasionally take in a free non PRO saw, fix it and then it finds a new owner. been lucky with the few non PRO saws so far they have not needed much to get them going, mostly owner neglect.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Ball end allens are great. even better is a set of long allen sockets!
> Still need to go find a good set of torx drivers....any suggestions? what are you guys using?



I got long allen sockets,lots of times they wont fit in a hole 
i go to the dollar store for my tools 
bot a t25 and a t27 for $1 each and still using both three years now.
dont work on stihls so i dont need expensive tools..
husky's and dolmars come apart easily with about anything.
homelites a butter knife and fork will do


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got that way many years ago, only want to deal with the pro saws. I occasionally take in a free non PRO saw, fix it and then it finds a new owner. been lucky with the few non PRO saws so far they have not needed much to get them going, mostly owner neglect.




Got my eyes on an 046


----------



## jimdad07

I'll be back, the boss is taking over the puter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,you cant live without them ball end allens,sure makes it easy dont it ??
> i have a whole set of ball end allens,use them all the time on everything.
> 
> unlike working on a stihl  where everything is hidden and you need screwdrivers that bend 3 diff ways and pliers with four bends in them and special tools for everything !! :angry2:



All you need to work on a PRO Stihl comes with the saw when you buy it, a small slot screwdriver to set the carb, the scrench will remove the bar nuts, adjust the chain, remove all the torks T 27 screws in the saw, a 90 deg. torks T27 long reach to remove the cylinder hold down screws and remove the sparkplug. All come free with the saw, no special tools needed at all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I got long allen sockets,lots of times they wont fit in a hole
> i go to the dollar store for my tools
> bot a t25 and a t27 for $1 each and still using both three years now.
> dont work on stihls so i dont need expensive tools..
> husky's and dolmars come apart easily with about anything.
> homelites a butter knife and fork will do



I go to my $12,000 Snap ON tool box for anything I need to work on anything mechanical, the $32,000 worth of tools in there will do most of what I want, if not I have 3 more tool boxes just like the other one.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Got my eyes on an 046



Good for you, me likey them 046`s, might get to see a couple of them soon as I get home.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I'll be back, the boss is taking over the puter.



I am the boss here now, all by my lonesome for the next 5 days....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> All you need to work on a PRO Stihl comes with the saw when you buy it, a small slot screwdriver to set the carb, the scrench will remove the bar nuts, adjust the chain, remove all the torks T 27 screws in the saw, a 90 deg. torks T27 long reach to remove the cylinder hold down screws and remove the sparkplug. All come free with the saw, no special tools needed at all.



I learned exactly what I need to take apart my 066. 
5/16 nut driver
T27 long bit (fits in my drill) 
Needle nose pliers
Small screwdriver
Hammer
Scrench


And I can take it down all the way to the case. In 20 min.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I learned exactly what I need to take apart my 066.
> 5/16 nut driver
> T27 long bit (fits in my drill)
> Needle nose pliers
> Small screwdriver
> Hammer
> Scrench
> 
> 
> And I can take it down all the way to the case. In 20 min.



No need for needle nose pliers or the hammer, I take a PRO saw, tear down, replace the P&C and have it running in under 1.5 hrs if I take my time and clean it up real good, have done it on a new completely clean saw in 43 mins, timed from start to startup.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got that way many years ago, only want to deal with the pro saws. I occasionally take in a free non PRO saw, fix it and then it finds a new owner. been lucky with the few non PRO saws so far they have not needed much to get them going, mostly owner neglect.



I find that most of the home owner saws are easy fixes and sell easy and helps pay the overhead.
then they come back and want other stuff fixed and chains sharpened and that helps too.
when thier saw dies they know it is a cheepie and dont complain and buy another..
a win/win for me..
with a steel they figured they paid a lot of money for it and it should last forever no matter how they abuse it..
when it breaks it's "my" fault.. i worked on it..it's a stihl,indistructable...the stihl owners have been my worst customers over the years because of the mindset they have from the advertising..i wont deal with them people anymore.. i would rather rebuild a carb in a wildthing and take an hour and make $40 and tell the customer they have a POS and they agree and say they know that go away happy and if the saw dies again i never get any grief..
Had a still customer come in two weeks back,put a new carb on it because he heard the original wasnt good and he was having problems... saw went out perfect..next week he brings it back,,since i replaced carb it now leaks fuel..
Took a bit to find out he dropped a limb on it and cracked the fuel tank on the POS..
he admited the other saw i kept up for him for the last three years for about $50 a year wasnt so bad after all but he got rid of it for a "steel"..now he's looking for a fuel tank and finding they aint cheap !!
Good for you JIm,,you will find they are easy to work on,perform well,easy to upkeep,parts are cheap and the price point for work done is very nice.
AND you can get parts ANYPLACE !! and you dont have to get them from the steel pusher  ( tnx robin ) ..
WHEW !! time for my meds


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> I find that most of the home owner saws are easy fixes and sell easy and helps pay the overhead.
> then they come back and want other stuff fixed and chains sharpened and that helps too.
> when thier saw dies they know it is a cheepie and dont complain and buy another..
> a win/win for me..
> with a steel they figured they paid a lot of money for it and it should last forever no matter how they abuse it..
> when it breaks it's "my" fault.. i worked on it..it's a stihl,indistructable...the stihl owners have been my worst customers over the years because of the mindset they have from the advertising..i wont deal with them people anymore.. i would rather rebuild a carb in a wildthing and take an hour and make $40 and tell the customer they have a POS and they agree and say they know that go away happy and if the saw dies again i never get any grief..
> Had a still customer come in two weeks back,put a new carb on it because he heard the original wasnt good and he was having problems... saw went out perfect..next week he brings it back,,since i replaced carb it now leaks fuel..
> Took a bit to find out he dropped a limb on it and cracked the fuel tank on the POS..
> he admited the other saw i kept up for him for the last three years for about $50 a year wasnt so bad after all but he got rid of it for a "steel"..now he's looking for a fuel tank and finding they aint cheap !!
> Good for you JIm,,you will find they are easy to work on,perform well,easy to upkeep,parts are cheap and the price point for work done is very nice.
> AND you can get parts ANYPLACE !! and you dont have to get them from the steel pusher  ( tnx robin ) ..
> WHEW !! time for my meds




Ron, you do have a point there I never thought of.


----------



## AU_K2500

soooo, Ron, if those little alum. caps DO need to come out of a carb...whats the best way?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> soooo, Ron, if those little alum. caps DO need to come out of a carb...whats the best way?



For an amature or a Pro....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> For an amature or a Pro....LOL



does it matter? just want to get it out and not damage the carb body. 

theres no way to drive it out, and i dont want to pry on the sides.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,...I realize what you do and agree somewhat about Stihl heads, they buy the best and think it will last forever without taking care of it. I am a big bubble buster when they come to me, I chew them out right off the bat for neglecting their equipment, puts them in a different thought pattern or they walk out and take their gear with them. Most admit they should take better care of their equipment and usually bring it back in more often for tune up and adjusting. I tell them about leaving old gas in them, only use a sharp chain, keep them clean and the carb adjusted properly. I don`t need to work on saws so I can be choosy on what I work on or not but I will repair any make of saw for anyone as long as they realize that if it breaks, lean seizes, scores or overheats it was caused by them and not something I did to their saws.


----------



## jimdad07

Good points by all tonight. I have found that the saws that I like to work on the least are Echos and Macs. I took an Echo 650evl apart the other night for Mary to get the crankshaft out and it was a total PITA. I prefer the more modern style saws with vertical bolt down jugs. They are all pretty decent to work on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> does it matter? just want to get it out and not damage the carb body.
> 
> theres no way to drive it out, and i dont want to pry on the sides.



There is a few different ways to get them out, the easy way I do it is to get/make a very sharp scratch awl and drive the point through that aluminum Welsch plug/ the aluminum plug piece. You must drive just the point through at a slight angle, not straight down, and once the point just drives through use a small wood block between the awl shaft and carb body, pry down using the wood block as a fulcrum and that little plug will pop right out, no damage to either the carb body of the small passages under the plug.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Good points by all tonight. I have found that the saws that I like to work on the least are Echos and Macs. I took an Echo 650evl apart the other night for Mary to get the crankshaft out and it was a total PITA. I prefer the more modern style saws with vertical bolt down jugs. They are all pretty decent to work on.



Vertical cylinder saws are easier but after pulling a few hundred of the older horizontal cylinder saws apart it does not seem like such a big deal....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> No need for needle nose pliers or the hammer, I take a PRO saw, tear down, replace the P&C and have it running in under 1.5 hrs if I take my time and clean it up real good, have done it on a new completely clean saw in 43 mins, timed from start to startup.



Your getting slow in your old age OM.
about an hour on a 262 i did today 
Had a scored p&c,had an extra from another sitting on shelf.
four muff bolts,drill driver,two carb intake bolts,two carb bolts,choke pull,throttle linkage,fuel and impulse line,one intake boot screw,four cyl bolts,pull circlip,push out wrist pin,clamp around rings with oil,reverse,done.
had company at the time and was talking too.
heres the saw,runs good now..

















http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=230194&stc=1&d=1332384840

found it had only 145 lbs comp,ordered an AM piston kit,will pull and port now.
left original base gasket in there 
just wanted to get it running OK !!???


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is a few different ways to get them out, the easy way I do it is to get/make a very sharp scratch awl and drive the point through that aluminum Welsch plug/ the aluminum plug piece. You must drive just the point through at a slight angle, not straight down, and once the point just drives through use a small wood block between the awl shaft and carb body, pry down using the wood block as a fulcrum and that little plug will pop right out, no damage to either the carb body of the small passages under the plug.



Jerry, thanks so much for the tip. thats right along the lines of what i was thinking. will give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Your getting slow in your old age OM.
> about an hour on a 262 i did today
> Had a scored p&c,had an extra from another sitting on shelf.
> four muff bolts,drill driver,two carb intake bolts,two carb bolts,choke pull,throttle linkage,fuel and impulse line,one intake boot screw,four cyl bolts,pull circlip,push out wrist pin,clamp around rings with oil,reverse,done.
> had company at the time and was talking too.
> heres the saw,runs good now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=230194&stc=1&d=1332384840
> 
> found it had only 145 lbs comp,ordered an AM piston kit,will pull and port now.
> left original base gasket in there
> just wanted to get it running OK !!???



You need to do a fast and dirty job if you are working for money, I never make anything on saw repairs, just takes me too long cleaning everything up too well.


----------



## jimdad07

It's that time for me guys. You boys have a good night, the Stihl/Husky debate will continue tomorrow. Good thing we all can agree on Dolmars anyhow, whether it be Sachs Dolmar or just plain Dolmar.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,...I realize what you do and agree somewhat about Stihl heads, they buy the best and think it will last forever without taking care of it. I am a big bubble buster when they come to me, I chew them out right off the bat for neglecting their equipment, puts them in a different thought pattern or they walk out and take their gear with them. Most admit they should take better care of their equipment and usually bring it back in more often for tune up and adjusting. I tell them about leaving old gas in them, only use a sharp chain, keep them clean and the carb adjusted properly. I don`t need to work on saws so I can be choosy on what I work on or not but I will repair any make of saw for anyone as long as they realize that if it breaks, lean seizes, scores or overheats it was caused by them and not something I did to their saws.



Jerry,i agree with all but the "they buy the best" ..
i tell them just because you spent the MOST dont expect to get away with mistreating a tool and not taking care of it and expect it to keep on working..
then i do what you do.. 
after that i show them the door..
i dont "need" to work on other peoples saws either,,but i still get calls, " i hear you wont work on stihls,but,,,,,"
nope,dont need the aggrivation..


----------



## tbone75

The happy drunk is back up. LOL


----------



## farrell

evening guys !


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> soooo, Ron, if those little alum. caps DO need to come out of a carb...whats the best way?



Dont,do what i said first,if you can get carb cleaner to squirt thru them two or three little holes in the carb throat you dont need to pull them.
they only cover the spot when they made the carb they machined out to drill them little holes..
some people think crap accumilates in there and blocks the holes..so they pull them and have a hell of a time seating the new plugs without leaking and then they trash the carb..
the SDC ipl will show whats under them. an open space and little holes.
after carb cleaner that is a spot you can use compresed air.
pull low jet,cleaner,compresed air..best done with carb all apart tho


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You need to do a fast and dirty job if you are working for money, I never make anything on saw repairs, just takes me too long cleaning everything up too well.



Uh,,,i dint count the DAY's of cleaning before i got to it today 
man,it was BAD !!
Make money on saw repairs ?? does $1 an hour count ?? 
well,some i do ok on., the easy home owner stuff.


----------



## roncoinc

Flippycap it Jerry !!!!
i had a seriouse saw question i needed your input on and now i forgot after all the fluff going on


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> evening guys !



Adam,catch up with ya later on the parts,,gotta get outta here before the drunk get ugly


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Jerry, thanks so much for the tip. thats right along the lines of what i was thinking. will give it a shot tomorrow.



You ruin the carb and saw is dead


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Adam,catch up with ya later on the parts,,gotta get outta here before the drunk get ugly



I was always a happy drunk. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

hows john other than drunk


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> hows john other than drunk



Sober now LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sober now LOL



thats good! had a good time at the party? get your box opened?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Adam,catch up with ya later on the parts,,gotta get outta here before the drunk get ugly



10-4


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> thats good! had a good time at the party? get your box opened?



Yep its sitting on the bench looking good LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yep its sitting on the bench looking good LOL



bet it takes up half the bench!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> bet it takes up half the bench!



It takes up almost all my bench. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> It takes up almost all my bench. LOL



NICE!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## SawGarage

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I learned exactly what I need to take apart my 066.
> 5/16 nut driver
> T27 long bit (fits in my drill)
> Needle nose pliers
> Small screwdriver
> Hammer
> Scrench
> 
> 
> And I can take it down all the way to the case. In 20 min.



What? you want a COOKIE, or something..

'bla bla bla...mine's bigger than yours....' 

*WHO CARES!!!* 

OH, BTW, your *5/16" NUT DRIVER* SHOULD be a 8mm...after all, we're working on a GERMAN saw  oke:





roncoinc said:


> *time for my meds*





ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron, you do have a point there I never thought of.




About the MEDS?? 



Ron, did you know I was online??

USPS tracker is NOT available at this time :bang: PI$$ES me off!


----------



## farrell

you gonna make the 750 your new limbing saw? LOL
got big trees to use it on?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You ruin the carb and saw is dead



I will send him one for free, must hade several dozen of those carbs.


----------



## farrell

evening jerry, hows it goin?


----------



## dancan

Y'all gone to a Zombie convention with no internet ?


----------



## dancan

New shelf for muh Huskies .


----------



## RandyMac

We set a rainfall record yesterday, for the third day in a row. Front went through last night, started raining about 7, by 11;30 it dumped almost two inches of rain. That ain't all, around midnight, it started to snow. Yep, big fluffy slow floating snowflakes at sea level. AlGore can go suck a goat.


----------



## dancan

We're going for more sun and 80º here , I like Ale LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> New shelf for muh Huskies .




Those look like flippycaps coming out of there to me...


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Anyone got a 261/262/257 inner bar plate ??



Yes I'm sure I probably do Ron...I'll check when I get to the shop this AM......


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Ball end allens are great. even better is a set of long allen sockets!
> Still need to go find a good set of torx drivers....any suggestions? what are you guys using?



Bondhus......Tee Handle....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning fellas. 
Time to rise and shine!!!!
....well for most of you  
Its foggy as #### here in DE, that common for the coast? Im 15 miles from the ocean.


----------



## little possum

Yum yum yum


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Zach!!!!
Get outta here! 
Now I gotta clean up the smell 














Better


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yes I'm sure I probably do Ron...I'll check when I get to the shop this AM......



Tnx robin,really rather run it with the inner plate.
can live without the outer one ok.


----------



## little possum

LOL whatever, yall just dont recognize quality! 

And yes Jacob, fog is the norm up there. They even have fog delays.. Id rather drive in the snow than the fog!
Ive been lost on our local lakes 3 times now. hahah


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

little possum said:


> LOL whatever, yall just dont recognize quality!
> 
> And yes Jacob, fog is the norm up there. They even have fog delays.. Id rather drive in the snow than the fog!
> Ive been lost on our local lakes 3 times now. hahah







Sure I recognize quality, like this saw thats 65 years old and still ran on prime  

I hate fog! Hopefully it goes away soon.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> You ruin the carb and saw is dead



No Chit, thats why i was asking the best way...really dont want to screw it up. Just not getting hardly any flow through that low jet neddle into the hole in the throat of the carb. So i figure i can remove the welch plug, clean it out, and then install the new welch plug.


----------



## farrell

mornin fellow chainsaw lovers!


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Yum yum yum



Turkey Shoot or Whack a Mole ?


----------



## AU_K2500

I wonder how the slug is doing this morning.....


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> I wonder how the slug is doing this morning.....



hungover? maybe got a good night sleep.....


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> No Chit, thats why i was asking the best way...really dont want to screw it up. Just not getting hardly any flow through that low jet neddle into the hole in the throat of the carb. So i figure i can remove the welch plug, clean it out, and then install the new welch plug.



The link i sent should cover rebuild and show how to pull and install.
in one of those walbro folders.
It's like Jerry said.
small very sharp pick,just break the surface on an angle and pry up.
I have done more damage on installing.. getting them to start even and drive in even,not to far but far enough,dont dent and distort them,etc..
then seal with nail polish and let dry well.
mess up and your buying another kit just for the covers !!
take a pic before you pull them,i may have some extra's in case


----------



## farrell

ron check your email


----------



## sefh3

Ron has an email.....

Oh yeah [email protected]


----------



## farrell

sefh3 said:


> Ron has an email.....
> 
> Oh yeah [email protected]



startin early are we?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> startin early are we?



He at least otta wait till somebody wakes up before starting in..

read email,get back later.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys I slept better last night than normal! LOL To bad the Dr. says I can't do that no more LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys I slept better last night than normal! LOL To bad the Dr. says I can't do that no more LOL


 
Do what? drink or sleep well?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Do what? drink or sleep well?



It seems to be both? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Well fellas hakf way through unloading. 
Found something that didnt make me happy, broken leg on a jewelry box. First accident in the year. Hope for no more. 
Luckily the shipper was cool about it. 

I know how you nosey geezers like pictures.


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well fellas hakf way through unloading.
> Found something that didnt make me happy, broken leg on a jewelry box. First accident in the year. Hope for no more.
> Luckily the shipper was cool about it.
> 
> I know how you nosey geezers like pictures.



I see you brought your ladder there on the left...good thing, those boxes in the back look like they might be out of your reach other wise! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I see you brought your ladder there on the left...good thing, those boxes in the back look like they might be out of your reach other wise! LOL



He needs that ladder just to fill the boxes! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

I have to shot first around here. I can't run with you fellers and stay up all night to get my shots in. Also, I'm having internet connectivity issues there.


----------



## sefh3

I like the arrows stating this way up and they are pointed every direction but that way.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I have to shot first around here. I can't run with you fellers and stay up all night to get my shots in. Also, I'm having internet connectivity issues there.



Got to get them shots in anytime you can around here! :hmm3grin2orange: Its shoot or get shot in this thread! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

afternoon! just got back in got to play with tractor finally! cleaned out the fire pit, did some weeding, and cut down the ugly lil pine trees on the corners of my front porch!


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time for Slugs!


----------



## tbone75

I got to do some looking to see what this garage is going to cost me?I haven't built nothing like this in a very long time LOL Got to find out what a poll building or a stick built one will cost?I think a pole building would be cheaper?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I got to do some looking to see what this garage is going to cost me?I haven't built nothing like this in a very long time LOL Got to find out what a poll building or a stick built one will cost?I think a pole building would be cheaper?



Depends on what you want as a final result. 
for 30x30 i would go with 6x6's and trusses and then frame in between them. 
Have you looked into steel buildings?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

The annual help the crippled man build a building so he can throw more junk in it GTG!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> evening jerry, hows it goin?



Sorry, got interrupted by a bunch of party harty people that kept me away from the puter all of last evening. I got nominated to cook for the group.....LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I got to do some looking to see what this garage is going to cost me?I haven't built nothing like this in a very long time LOL Got to find out what a poll building or a stick built one will cost?I think a pole building would be cheaper?



Jerry will build you one.... Ron can assist in supervison...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Turkey Shoot or Whack a Mole ?



Turkey shoot, standing 100 Champion here, 22LR will take them out no problem. I can move up to the Weatherby 270 belted magnum but that is just plain wasteful of a good load on pumpkins......LOL
The 22/06`s were a blast on pumpkins and melons, they disintegrated upon impact and looked a lot like that stuff coming off the tail end of that spreader, shredded orange turds, what a great idea.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Turkey shoot, standing 100 Champion here, 22LR will take them out no problem. I can move up to the Weatherby 270 belted magnum but that is just plain wasteful of a good load on pumpkins......LOL
> The 22/06`s were a blast on pumpkins and melons, they disintegrated upon impact and looked a lot like that stuff coming off the tail end of that spreader, shredded orange turds, what a great idea.....LOL



Dang you are so MEEN to them Orange Saws! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Depends on what you want as a final result.
> for 30x30 i would go with 6x6's and trusses and then frame in between them.
> Have you looked into steel buildings?



Putting it right beside the house.So gots to look good too.I need to do some checking around to see what I can do for how much? I want to get this up soon! LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The annual help the crippled man build a building so he can throw more junk in it GTG!!



I would like to go high enough to put a lift in it.Just not sure I can afford that?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I would like to go high enough to put a lift in it.Just not sure I can afford that?



A lift ??
to get you in and out ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A lift ??
> to get you in and out ?



:msp_razz: Maybe? Some days it would help! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Guess it wouldn't need to go very high?If I was setting in my motorized scooter! :msp_tongue: If I had one of them it would have to be 2 stroke Husky powered :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Jon..............
email me.


----------



## tbone75

Some how Mighty Mouse missed the pics Adam put on of my new toy? LOL Thanks again Adam


----------



## tbone75

Don't know whats up with that first pic ? Try again? Much better!


----------



## sefh3

I'll fix them for you.


----------



## tbone75

It could use a better muffler,Better wrap handle and the 750 tag for the top cover.A better paint job would help a little too. LOL


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> Jon..............
> email me.



PM sent..........................opcorn:


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> PM sent..........................opcorn:



Email sent.
off to take pix of a tophandle now


----------



## sefh3

Top handle....

What kind you looking for? Stihl 015, Stihl 020AV (older not newer)....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It could use a better muffler,Better wrap handle and the 750 tag for the top cover.A better paint job would help a little too. LOL



I was going to mention the nack job but thought better of it, glad you came through with it....LOL
Looks like a nice one to do a resto on as there are not many broken or missing parts.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was going to mention the nack job but thought better of it, glad you came through with it....LOL
> Looks like a nice one to do a resto on as there are not many broken or missing parts.



A nice paint job would make it look real good! Now if I can find some parts? LOL Jerry would you happen to have one of these? LOL I just want to see how to paint it right.And see if there is anything else missing? Got to put a new rope in so I can fire it up! Just got to see how this monster cuts? I know its slow but that don't matter LOL Funny thing right now is I can't think of any other saws I want? :msp_confused: Real happy with what I got!Got the Dolmars I wanted the Pioneers I wanted the bow saws I wanted.They are the ones I wanted for my collection.The rest are to use trade and sell LOL All the ported saws stay too! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Top handle....
> 
> What kind you looking for? Stihl 015, Stihl 020AV (older not newer)....



You aint letting up at all today are yiou ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> A nice paint job would make it look real good! Now if I can find some parts? LOL Jerry would you happen to have one of these? LOL I just want to see how to paint it right.And see if there is anything else missing? Got to put a new rope in so I can fire it up! Just got to see how this monster cuts? I know its slow but that don't matter LOL Funny thing right now is I can't think of any other saws I want? :msp_confused: Real happy with what I got!Got the Dolmars I wanted the Pioneers I wanted the bow saws I wanted.They are the ones I wanted for my collection.The rest are to use trade and sell LOL All the ported saws stay too! LOL



Thats to bad,was just getting ready to put this one in the classifieds..


----------



## roncoinc

Mark,this is the kind of bar the homio 101 takes.











Original homelite hardnose.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Mark,this is the kind of bar the homio 101 takes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original homelite hardnose.



good to know Ron. John is sending a B&C with the saw...i think, but i have no clue of the condition or length.


----------



## roncoinc

For you top handle freeks,cleaned this one up


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Thats to bad,was just getting ready to put this one in the classifieds..



...must.... Resist!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> good to know Ron. John is sending a B&C with the saw...i think, but i have no clue of the condition or length.



I think its only a 16 and a little rusty.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Long day fellas. 

Cant feel my arms and can barely walk. 
Man the humidity is killer on the coast here!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats to bad,was just getting ready to put this one in the classifieds..



Dang you are so MEEN! Email sent :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Long day fellas.
> 
> Cant feel my arms and can barely walk.
> Man the humidity is killer on the coast here!!



You have to go up a lot of steps? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You have to go up a lot of steps? :msp_biggrin:



All of the boxes went down stairs in a basment. 
All 450 (or so) of em


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You have to go up a lot of steps? :msp_biggrin:



it wasnt stairs...it was up and down that damn ladder all day that killed him!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> For you top handle freeks,cleaned this one up



That looks as good as my new one!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> it wasnt stairs...it was up and down that damn ladder all day that killed him!



Climbing that ladder up each step.Pull the ladder up so he can climb the next step :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> it wasnt stairs...it was up and down that damn ladder all day that killed him!



Took me a min to realize that was a short joke  

That doesnt help much! 
You have to remember the inside of the trailer 11ft something?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Took me a min to realize that was a short joke
> 
> That doesnt help much!
> You have to remember the inside of the trailer 11ft something?



Dang that is 9' over your head!:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Took me a min to realize that was a short joke
> 
> That doesnt help much!
> You have to remember the inside of the trailer 11ft something?



You better get in on the bidding on the 120! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Dang that is 9' over your head!:msp_scared:




Didnt know they stacked #### that high??







tbone75 said:


> You better get in on the bidding on the 120! LOL


 Do you have any idea how many saws I have coming now?!?!?


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Do you have any idea how many saws I have coming now?!?!?



Im pretty sure there are four coming to my door step in the next week, but i have a feeling that nothing compared to you. Im just an armature chainsaw collector...give me time!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Didnt know they stacked #### that high??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many saws I have coming now?!?!?



What do you have coming I want? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> What do you have coming I want? :msp_rolleyes:



Flamming dog poo??

 
480CD


----------



## tbone75

Hey midget how soon you going to get my saw sent out? Yours will going next week


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Didnt know they stacked #### that high??
> 
> Do you have any idea how many saws I have coming now?!?!?



Be one less if i dont know where to send it !!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Flamming dog poo??
> 
> 
> 480CD



Flamming dog poop? Is that a Stihl of some kind?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

Somebody gotta watch this vid and tell John what this 120 sounds like and how hi the chips fly !!
poor underprivilidged guy cant watch videos on his dailup 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/TwLBvVFTQ0s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Be one less if i dont know where to send it !!



You need the midgets address? I got it LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Somebody gotta watch this vid and tell John what this 120 sounds like and how hi the chips fly !!
> poor underprivilidged guy cant watch videos on his dailup
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/TwLBvVFTQ0s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



No big deal I trust you :msp_rolleyes::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I sent you an oofer Ron LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I sent you an oofer Ron LOL



Ohh to late I bought it 
JKJK

I got that 480CD in trade of my homie 550. 
The 480 is suppose to be a nice runner. Cant wait to get it


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> For you top handle freeks,cleaned this one up



That looks good Ron! I know they aren't even close to being a real Jonsered but I like the looks of those little saws.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> That looks good Ron! I know they aren't even close to being a real Jonsered but I like the looks of those little saws.



Hey PB&J 
:msp_w00t:


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey PB&J
> :msp_w00t:



Did you figure out how to change seals yet? I have a crankcase splitting tool I will sell you cheap.


----------



## PB

PB said:


> Did you figure out how to change seals yet? I have a crankcase splitting tool I will sell you cheap.



What am I talking about, you still cry for your mom when you poop.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> Did you figure out how to change seals yet? I have a crankcase splitting tool I will sell you cheap.



also learned it was bearings, asked the previous owner (AS member) 

Splitting tool ehh? 
how much?


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> also learned it was bearings, asked the previous owner (AS member)
> 
> Splitting tool ehh?
> how much?



Low, low price of $150.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> Low, low price of $150.


 
is it universal?


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> is it universal?



Bailey's - CRANKCASE SPLITTER

Mine's broken in though.


----------



## jimdad07

More Husky questions. I have to rebuild the top end for sure on the 268, I am saying it is an XP based on the top cover that was on it. The serial number does not say that, it does however say 268 SE on the tag along with some other numbers. Can I be sure that it is an XP before I order parts, or can I still get an XP p+c to bolt on without having to mod anything? Also, I was wondering if as long as I am ordering a p+c for the saw, should I go up to a 272 or 272xp top end? More questions to come.


----------



## AU_K2500

hey jacob...ill sell ya one fur 140.00 to your door.


----------



## AU_K2500

Man you guys are so boring im about to fall asleep.


----------



## tbone75

Sure got quiet in here? Who farted? :fart:


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Man you guys are so boring im about to fall asleep.



Bout the same here. What are you up to today?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> More Husky questions. I have to rebuild the top end for sure on the 268, I am saying it is an XP based on the top cover that was on it. The serial number does not say that, it does however say 268 SE on the tag along with some other numbers. Can I be sure that it is an XP before I order parts, or can I still get an XP p+c to bolt on without having to mod anything? Also, I was wondering if as long as I am ordering a p+c for the saw, should I go up to a 272 or 272xp top end? More questions to come.



I just don't know? The Pit Bull and Papa Smurf should know? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I just don't know? The Pit Bull and Papa Smurf should know? :msp_biggrin:



I just found a brand new aftermarket p+c, the 50mm for $60.00 from HL Supply. I have gotten pistons from them before and they were good. Not sure how their cylinders are though. Might be worth a try for the price.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I just found a brand new aftermarket p+c, the 50mm for $60.00 from HL Supply. I have gotten pistons from them before and they were good. Not sure how their cylinders are though. Might be worth a try for the price.



For that price I would give it a shot?


----------



## tbone75

Where has the Pit Bull been hiding?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> For that price I would give it a shot?



I agree. Wonder what happened to Mark? and Marc? Next week is going to be all kinds of fun, can't start work until after 5pm all week and have to take care of one building a night for some electrical work, the furthest one is 2.5 hours from home. I want more hours and less pay


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I agree. Wonder what happened to Mark? and Marc? Next week is going to be all kinds of fun, can't start work until after 5pm all week and have to take care of one building a night for some electrical work, the furthest one is 2.5 hours from home. I want more hours and less pay



That just don't sound like any fun!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Im a popular guy


----------



## jimdad07

I guess you are JD. You guys have a good night, time for me to turn in.


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jim


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> I guess you are JD. You guys have a good night, time for me to turn in.



jim for your 268 i would get the 272 top end for it heard gives quite a bit more power! i have that open port 268 (ported) its a good runner!


----------



## farrell

nice pic of the big green monster john!


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> I agree. Wonder what happened to Mark? *and Marc*? Next week is going to be all kinds of fun, can't start work until after 5pm all week and have to take care of one building a night for some electrical work, the furthest one is 2.5 hours from home. I want more hours and less pay



Still here. I try to lurk around at least twice a day and see what's up. It's been busy at the office. Our property crimes are down and crimes against persons are up. Through the roof kind of up. I've been working so much with the State Police sex crimes investigator it's almost like having a partner. 

On top of that the wife and kids are on spring break (the wife is a teacher) and they've been keeping me busy around the house. The wife checked the ground clearance on her Volvo and lost a few pieces yesterday, daughter parked her Volvo and someone busted out the back glass, brake job on this, oil change here, Max threw a baseball through a window on the house, I could go on and on. Just the normal stuff of life. My Dad says I'll miss it later, but I don't know...

I picked up a cherry little 036 a while back, it was only used on Sundays by a little old lady to trim her hedges. The piston still has machine marks and it has a very nice, crisp throttle. Sweet little saw. Now if I just had some time to use it.....


----------



## tbone75

Guess I am the only doof still awake? LOL Guess I will go check out fleabay :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A nice paint job would make it look real good! Now if I can find some parts? LOL Jerry would you happen to have one of these? LOL I just want to see how to paint it right.And see if there is anything else missing? Got to put a new rope in so I can fire it up! Just got to see how this monster cuts? I know its slow but that don't matter LOL Funny thing right now is I can't think of any other saws I want? :msp_confused: Real happy with what I got!Got the Dolmars I wanted the Pioneers I wanted the bow saws I wanted.They are the ones I wanted for my collection.The rest are to use trade and sell LOL All the ported saws stay too! LOL



I let mine go a few years ago, it was a geardrive 750 and that made it an 850, I have not come across one since then. The money I got for it seemed just too good at the time, it bought me 3 nice saws but now I know that saw should never have left my place....LOL
I will try to find you a color pict of one, I think Mike Acres has a color photo of a 750 over on his site, Chainsaw Collectors.


----------



## tbone75

Where is the slackers today?Dan,Robin? opcorn:


----------



## dancan

What you talkin' about ?


----------



## tbone75

About time Dan :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Don't think I will be chopping trees.The rain is back for the next 3 days :msp_sad:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Good morning, all!


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Good morning, all!



How are you this morning?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I let mine go a few years ago, it was a geardrive 750 and that made it an 850, I have not come across one since then. The money I got for it seemed just too good at the time, it bought me 3 nice saws but now I know that saw should never have left my place....LOL
> I will try to find you a color pict of one, I think Mike Acres has a color photo of a 750 over on his site, Chainsaw Collectors.



Yes there is one there.But its only from behind.It helps a lot but more would be better. LOL I will go do some searching it will be a while before I get to it.LOL SLUGISH!! Still got to do the P62 and P52 yet!The 62 is first!


----------



## dancan

John getting special delivery of some Huskee parts


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John getting special delivery of some Huskee parts



Good and fresh too! I can see steam on the pile :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> I let mine go a few years ago, it was a geardrive 750 and that made it an 850, I have not come across one since then. The money I got for it seemed just too good at the time, it bought me 3 nice saws but now I know that saw should never have left my place....LOL
> I will try to find you a color pict of one, *I think Mike Acres has a color photo of a 750 over on his site, Chainsaw Collectors*.



Hey John, that reminds me. Acres does not have a picture of a Poulan F3 100. I wonder if anyone around here has one in mint condition they might clean up and take some pictures of? It might be kind of nice with a little line on the bottom "Images courtesy of John King."


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hey John, that reminds me. Acres does not have a picture of a Poulan F3 100. I wonder if anyone around here has one in mint condition they might clean up and take some pictures of? It might be kind of nice with a little line on the bottom "Images courtesy of John King."



I would like to find out what color it was new? Its on the resto list too! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...ZZZZlacker reporting for duty....ZZZZzzz.. My hat today Dan....she-dog woke me up at 2:29.37AM with outdoor request...insistent too....caught up on some reading here...2:42...he-dog decided he also required dewatering.......finished catching up...dogs in, screen eyed man back to the covers @ 3:01.....finally got back to sleep...and had noo interest in waking back up...but..


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> More Husky questions. I have to rebuild the top end for sure on the 268, I am saying it is an XP based on the top cover that was on it. The serial number does not say that, it does however say 268 SE on the tag along with some other numbers. Can I be sure that it is an XP before I order parts, or can I still get an XP p+c to bolt on without having to mod anything? Also, I was wondering if as long as I am ordering a p+c for the saw, should I go up to a 272 or 272xp top end? More questions to come.



Pull the jug...you gotta anyway...if it's an XP it will have a Mahle cyl...if not it will have a Gillardoni..closed port Mahle...open port Gillardoni. If it's an XP I would just stay put with it Even with both ported the 268XP will run just about dead even cut speed with the 272XP and extra 2MM bore does not translate into faster cutting until you go to 24" or longer bar. With say both running 20" B&C the 268XP maintains chain/cut speed equally as good. I always believed the AM cyls are open port, however the one from the vendor you spoke of shows a windowed piston....the non XP pistons were the slab side type with no windows, so perhaps it is closed port...I would ask him. Myself I might use one of those on a 55 Husky as even in good shape they don't sell for much...but on a fairly desirable saw like a 268/272XP I would find a good used Mahle cyl off ebay and pick up a Meteor and then you know what you have. The Gillardoni setup is excellent quality and even sports 1 additional cooling fin set, the 61/268XP in my sig had a ported Gillardoni in it's first itteration and was an excellent, dependable saw...but didn't hold a candle, powerwise to what it is now with the XP cyl and better carb.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning All...ZZZZlacker reporting for duty....ZZZZzzz.. My hat today Dan....she-dog woke me up at 2:29.37AM with outdoor request...insistent too....caught up on some reading here...2:42...he-dog decided he also required dewatering.......finished catching up...dogs in, screen eyed man back to the covers @ 3:01.....finally got back to sleep...and had noo interest in waking back up...but..



You sleep like me LOL Last night was bad I only got 2 hrs. for some reason? Should have drank a beer or two LOL I drank Yingling Larger on tap the other night.Wasn't to bad? First time I have tasted that.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Some modeling jobs are less glamorous than others... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

You guys really should try sleeping! John, I think with your back, itd be best not to be chopping any trees down. And you probably shouldnt mix your meds with alcohol!


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> Pull the jug...you gotta anyway...if it's an XP it will have a Mahle cyl...if not it will have a Gillardoni..closed port Mahle...open port Gillardoni. If it's an XP I would just stay put with it Even with both ported the 268XP will run just about dead even cut speed with the 272XP and extra 2MM bore does not translate into faster cutting until you go to 24" or longer bar. With say both running 20" B&C the 268XP maintains chain/cut speed equally as good. I always believed the AM cyls are open port, however the one from the vendor you spoke of shows a windowed piston....the non XP pistons were the slab side type with no windows, so perhaps it is closed port...I would ask him. Myself I might use one of those on a 55 Husky as even in good shape they don't sell for much...but on a fairly desirable saw like a 268/272XP I would find a good used Mahle cyl off ebay and pick up a Meteor and then you know what you have. The Gillardoni setup is excellent quality and even sports 1 additional cooling fin set, the 61/268XP in my sig had a ported Gillardoni in it's first itteration and was an excellent, dependable saw...but didn't hold a candle, powerwise to what it is now with the XP cyl and better carb.



Sometimes I am amazed at the response to questions on here. Not just a couple of quotes out of a spec sheet, but real-world, useful, easy to understand stuff. Dang it Robin - I'm impressed!




little possum said:


> You guys really should try sleeping! John, I think with your back, itd be best not to be chopping any trees down. And you probably shouldnt mix your meds with alcohol!



What else do you have to mix them with??


----------



## Cantdog

diggers_dad said:


> Sometimes I am amazed at the response to questions on here. Not just a couple of quotes out of a spec sheet, but real-world, useful, easy to understand stuff. Dang it Robin - I'm impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else do you have to mix them with??




Why, thank you DD...I only try to explain things I have actually done, tried and have hands on experience with. I only know, in depth, about things I have or have worked on...or sometimes have opinions on LOL!!!!


Yeah LP...where's the fun in that??? You musta read that on the meds bottle!! LOLOL!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

On another note, I recieved my new Indian AM 49sp piston yesterday...bought at night on the 19th..was in my hand 1:30PM on the 22nd....that was quick for ebay!! It looked good but I sat down and took a bunch of measurements and comparisons to a stock Mahle 49sp piston....some good..... some not so much. I will try to get pics and the measurements for those interested in the long and short of the only AM 49sp piston ever offered and my opinion thus far on this piston. Will probably post these in the main forum this evening if I get time. Stay tuned!!! LOL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Pull the jug...you gotta anyway...if it's an XP it will have a Mahle cyl...if not it will have a Gillardoni..closed port Mahle...open port Gillardoni. If it's an XP I would just stay put with it Even with both ported the 268XP will run just about dead even cut speed with the 272XP and extra 2MM bore does not translate into faster cutting until you go to 24" or longer bar. With say both running 20" B&C the 268XP maintains chain/cut speed equally as good. I always believed the AM cyls are open port, however the one from the vendor you spoke of shows a windowed piston....the non XP pistons were the slab side type with no windows, so perhaps it is closed port...I would ask him. Myself I might use one of those on a 55 Husky as even in good shape they don't sell for much...but on a fairly desirable saw like a 268/272XP I would find a good used Mahle cyl off ebay and pick up a Meteor and then you know what you have. The Gillardoni setup is excellent quality and even sports 1 additional cooling fin set, the 61/268XP in my sig had a ported Gillardoni in it's first itteration and was an excellent, dependable saw...but didn't hold a candle, powerwise to what it is now with the XP cyl and better carb.



Just checking in befire I go into my first job. That is excellent information Robin. The piston I took out of it is windowed, I will check the cylinder tonight and see what I have. The 266 also has a windowed piston but the bottom part of the piston is different than the 268 by quite a bit. I will have to take a pic later when I get hime tonight. Thanks again, that is a big help.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas! just did some checking on the post office website, and i see christmas is coming early for the slug!!! 

Been raining down this way for about a day and a half straight. I dont mind it, means its a little cooler long as the sun stays in the clouds. My fleebay 3-25 will be here tomorrow...pretty good for something that was won on wednesday and weighs 30 pounds. so MAYBE ill have a running MAC 3-25 by monday!


----------



## farrell

morning gentlemen!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> morning gentlemen!



T least you didnt say "good" ..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> T least you didnt say "good" ..



Uh-oh 
Ron isn't havin a good day! 
WATCH OUT!


----------



## AU_K2500

Maybe we should try to cheer him up....send him a mini mac or two.....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Guess what im watching on TV? 
John, Marc, and Ron 
AKA The three stooges :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Uh-oh
> Ron isn't havin a good day!
> WATCH OUT!



Have a Dr. appt in a bit,trying to get good and meen in preperation for it..

then later i have to TOUCH a creamsickle to put it in a box, UGH !


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Maybe we should try to cheer him up....send him a mini mac or two.....



I think thats why i havent seen Randal in awhile,last time i made him take some home !! LOL !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Have a Dr. appt in a bit,trying to get good and meen in preperation for it..
> 
> then later i have to TOUCH a creamsickle to put it in a box, UGH !



Wow...that sounds horrible. Sorry to hear it ron, be sure to use plenty of protection! safety first.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> I think thats why i havent seen Randal in awhile,last time i made him take some home !! LOL !!



See! It could happen to you, too! Let my experience serve as a warning to others. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Have a Dr. appt in a bit,trying to get good and meen in preperation for it..
> 
> then later i have to TOUCH a creamsickle to put it in a box, UGH !



Hope the Dr. gives you some good news! 
Im glad your touching that creamsickle, we all know how your PB skyrockets.


----------



## tbone75

Looks like I will have another Dolmar in the collection


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Looks like I will have another Dolmar in the collection



That makes 2 in a week??


----------



## tbone75

I skipped the meds when I went to the bar the other night. :hmm3grin2orange: I didn't want fall down to fast!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That makes 2 in a week??



Yep and all them 143 parts coming too!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Yep and all them 143 parts coming too!



That 143 is gonna be a runner!  
I gotta get a fuel line for mine... Hopefully I wont need a carb kit!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That 143 is gonna be a runner!
> I gotta get a fuel line for mine... Hopefully I wont need a carb kit!



I didn't need one that big.But it sure will be 95CCs of fun :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I didn't need one that big.But it sure will be 95CCs of fun :hmm3grin2orange:



Dont sell it... Ill wanna buy it!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dont sell it... Ill wanna buy it!



Sorry its going to stay. LOL Got lots of parts if you can find one that needs something?


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> You guys really should try sleeping! John, I think with your back, itd be best not to be chopping any trees down. And you probably shouldnt mix your meds with alcohol!



With about 100 saws I got to have a little fun now and then! Even if I got to pay the next 3 days :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

i need a truck!


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey slug...what time does your mail run?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey slug...what time does your mail run?



Anywhere from noon to two pm? LOL FredX was just here! 2 Big boxes of Dolmar 143 parts!Should be plenty to make 2!And close to 3 maybe?


----------



## tbone75

Got a big load of saws today! The 41 bow saw and 5 - 143 dolmars! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Looks like I will get very close to being able to put 3-143s together!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Looks like I will get very close to being able to put 3-143s together!



Your a sick, sick man! 

Got a full wrap and dogs you might wanna let go of?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Your a sick, sick man!
> 
> Got a full wrap and dogs you might wanna let go of?



Don't know what all is there yet?Haven't took it out of the box yet. LOL I will let you know!


----------



## roncoinc

Just got back.dont look like time enuf today to send anything out so monday it is..


----------



## roncoinc

I got some stuff in the mail today too 

392 muffler.
rope.
husky 55 top end from the samr co. jim thinking of getting from.
and two decomp valves.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Got a big load of saws today! The 41 bow saw and 5 - 143 dolmars! :hmm3grin2orange:



Glad to see everything got there safe. did you clean that bar....it looks more orange in that picture.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Glad to see everything got there safe. did you clean that bar....it looks more orange in that picture.



Just took it out of the box and snapped a pic. You packed it up real nice too!


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Your a sick, sick man!
> 
> Got a full wrap and dogs you might wanna let go of?



Since when did they start allowing kids to play on the internet at day care?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Just took it out of the box and snapped a pic. You packed it up real nice too!



youve got better lighting in your shop or somehting. looks good. I tried packing it up good and tight, didnt want it getting torn up. 

Nothing compared to the used moving blanket i got with my Super EZ from the Midget. 

Or the moldy carpet padding i got from Ron!!


----------



## tbone75

Me and my big mouth! I just bought another saw!I guess 120 wasn't enough LOL A 6401 Makita popped up in the swap thread I just had to have :bang: :hmm3grin2orange: I will never have enough saws so may as well face it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> youve got better lighting in your shop or somehting. looks good. I tried packing it up good and tight, didnt want it getting torn up.
> 
> Nothing compared to the used moving blanket i got with my Super EZ from the Midget.
> 
> Or the moldy carpet padding i got from Ron!!



Just wait till you see what I gave you :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> youve got better lighting in your shop or somehting. looks good. I tried packing it up good and tight, didnt want it getting torn up.
> 
> Nothing compared to the used moving blanket i got with my Super EZ from the Midget.
> 
> Or the moldy carpet padding i got from Ron!!



It wasnt a moving blanket its called a "skin" or "burlap pad"


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> Since when did they start allowing kids to play on the internet at day care?



Yep! Parents had to sign a permission slip but I can


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> It wasnt a moving blanket its called a "skin" or "burlap pad"



I could use a couple burlap bags?Can't find them no more?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> It wasnt a moving blanket its called a "skin" or "burlap pad"



Sounds like a cow diaper :msp_confused:


----------



## cat-face timber

ChainsawmanXX said:


> It wasnt a moving blanket its called a "skin" or "burlap pad"



You wrap your saws/parts in SKIN????
I just use crumpled newspapers, or bubble Wrap...

Do you use your own SKIN? Or do you use others?


----------



## pioneerguy600

cat-face timber said:


> You wrap your saws/parts in SKIN????
> I just use crumpled newspapers, or bubble Wrap...
> 
> Do you use your own SKIN? Or do you use others?



Blueskin, do youse guys know what that stuff is??


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> It wasnt a moving blanket its called a "skin" or "burlap pad"



Sorry, im not up on the industry Lingo....


----------



## cat-face timber

pioneerguy600 said:


> Blueskin, do youse guys know what that stuff is??



:msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused:


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Blueskin, do youse guys know what that stuff is??



for sealing windows and doors? its like a heat shrink plastic for the winter isnt it?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Just wait till you see what I gave you :msp_rolleyes:



well hopefully it includes a saw....


----------



## pioneerguy600

cat-face timber said:


> :msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused:



Industry term used for a blue colored type of self adhesive waterproofing membrane, its so sticky that it will weld itself to any dry surface it touches and it won`t come off,....ever!! Great stuff to wrap up a saw in, no damage will ocour during shipping but you will never unwrap it....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> for sealing windows and doors? its like a heat shrink plastic for the winter isnt it?



Not quite, not heat shrink plastic but it will seal between window and door frames to the substrate to prevent leaks.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not quite, not heat shrink plastic but it will seal between window and door frames to the substrate to prevent leaks.



gotcha, I was thinking of something else. 

They've got this stuff now, probably similar but a consumer grade. Theyre calling it "rescue tape" Its all a marketing gimic but it only seals to itself for amateur plumbing repairs and stuff like that...It was at the register at homedepot if that gives you a clue to the quality.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I got some stuff in the mail today too
> 
> 392 muffler.
> rope.
> husky 55 top end from the samr co. jim thinking of getting from.
> and two decomp valves.



What's a 392 ?


----------



## jimdad07

Five 143's, really starting to get saw envy every time John posts about the latest saw score. Rotten, stinkin, no-good, dirty, sumbit....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well hopefully it includes a saw....



Saw? What saw? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Five 143's, really starting to get saw envy every time John posts about the latest saw score. Rotten, stinkin, no-good, dirty, sumbit....



That makes 6 143s LOL And now I have a 6401 on the way! Pizza is here!!


----------



## jimdad07

:angrysoapbox:


tbone75 said:


> Saw? What saw? :msp_confused:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> That makes 6 143s LOL And now I have a 6401 on the way! Pizza is here!!



Double :angrysoapbox::angrysoapbox:


----------



## dancan

I clicked on the like button so I could click the unlike button LOL .


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Five 143's, really starting to get saw envy every time John posts about the latest saw score. Rotten, stinkin, no-good, dirty, sumbit....



:monkey::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Saw? What saw? :msp_confused:



thats ok....good luck with that 041....you never did ask if it ran! lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> thats ok....good luck with that 041....you never did ask if it ran! lol



That was cause you said it was the first saw you got running :hmm3grin2orange: You got 2 boxes of cow poop headed your way! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Don't be to upset Jim.I will likely only get 3 - 143s out of all of them?


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> I clicked on the like button so I could click the unlike button LOL .





tbone75 said:


> Don't be to upset Jim.I will likely only get 3 - 143s out of all of them?



I changed my mind , some neg rep might be in order .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I changed my mind , some neg rep might be in order .



:msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> :msp_scared:



My good rep can be bought LOL !
No forum rules 'bout sellin' that .


----------



## roncoinc

au_k2500 said:


> youve got better lighting in your shop or somehting. Looks good. I tried packing it up good and tight, didnt want it getting torn up.
> 
> Nothing compared to the used moving blanket i got with my super ez from the midget.
> 
> Or the moldy carpet padding i got from ron!!



lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Since when did they start allowing kids to play on the internet at day care?



Hey look,,Pnut Butt man,,,ease on out and quit trying to take over my job !! 
I'll let you know when i want to take a break from being head meeny and let you fill in as a sunbstitute..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey look,,Pnut Butt man,,,ease on out and quit trying to take over my job !!
> I'll let you know when i want to take a break from being head meeny and let you fill in as a sunbstitute..



He does a good job!


----------



## roncoinc

hey Jim ???
did you see that AM p&c ??
now looks like this..
man,am i happy with that place ! cheap too !!
i covered the plug hole and decomp hole and dropped piston in,slid down like it was covered in slug slime . 
couldnt even hear it hit bottom,nice tight fit.
heres the saw it went in today..
fire it up tomorrow after base sealant is dry.
i bought the other stuff in the pic from the same place,takes like three days to get..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> He does a good job!



Amaturish,,no body,no content..
he has potential tho


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> hey Jim ???
> did you see that AM p&c ??
> now looks like this..
> man,am i happy with that place ! cheap too !!
> i covered the plug hole and decomp hole and dropped piston in,slid down like it was covered in slug slime .
> couldnt even hear it hit bottom,nice tight fit.
> heres the saw it went in today..
> fire it up tomorrow after base sealant is dry.
> i bought the other stuff in the pic from the same place,takes like three days to get..



Nice looking saw Ron!


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> Hey look,,Pnut Butt man,,,ease on out and quit trying to take over my job !!
> I'll let you know when i want to take a break from being head meeny and let you fill in as a sunbstitute..



Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't realize that you had started.


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,for Jim again,because i know he gets distracted and dont pay much attention..
the fit and finish of the p&c i could not ask for any better..
i have ordered about $250 worth of stuff from them and have been very pleased..
200 ft starter rope,, $18
372 muffler ,, $30 ( ignoring you Dan  )
P&C ,, $55.


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't realize that you had started.



OK,,you probly thot i was on sabbatical ??
no prob man,feel free to step in when you like,,good for practice


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> OK,,you probly thot i was on sabbatical ??
> no prob man,feel free to step in when you like,,good for practice



I figured you have the day shift and I will pick up the evening.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,,for Jim again,because i know he gets distracted and dont pay much attention..
> the fit and finish of the p&c i could not ask for any better..
> i have ordered about $250 worth of stuff from them and have been very pleased..
> 200 ft starter rope,, $18
> 372 muffler ,, $30 ( ignoring you Dan  )
> P&C ,, $55.



Sounds like you got a great deal!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hello fellow Meenies!! 
On Rehoboth Beach right now.. that seafood sure is good!


----------



## tbone75

Ron you get the email I sent you?Got more parts than I thought!Recoil and clutch cover may be all it needs!


----------



## AU_K2500

Well fellas...looks like yours truely is about to drive 5 1/2 hours to east Tenn. The OL friend had a kid, apperatly we gotta go visit.....wish i had known earlier. 

Maybe ill go visit Tlandrum and Mastermind while im up!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well fellas...looks like yours truely is about to drive 5 1/2 hours to east Tenn. The OL friend had a kid, apperatly we gotta go visit.....wish i had known earlier.
> 
> Maybe ill go visit Tlandrum and Mastermind while im up!!!



Have fun :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well fellas...looks like yours truely is about to drive 5 1/2 hours to east Tenn. The OL friend had a kid, apperatly we gotta go visit.....wish i had known earlier.
> 
> Maybe ill go visit Tlandrum and Mastermind while im up!!!



I'm sorry 
things WILL get better


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Well fellas...looks like yours truely is about to drive 5 1/2 hours to east Tenn. The OL friend had a kid, apperatly we gotta go visit.....wish i had known earlier.
> 
> Maybe ill go visit Tlandrum and Mastermind while im up!!!



*Makes whipping sound*


----------



## Cantdog

Pretty damn early for ZZZZZlackerZZZZ ain't it?????


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Pretty damn early for ZZZZZlackerZZZZ ain't it?????



Not too early, but I am half way through a Magic Hat 12 pack.


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> *Makes whipping sound*



*Jingles keys to keep him quiet*


----------



## jimdad07

I was going to work on saws tonight, but I decided to take my boy bullheading for the first time. We caught 20 and he had one heck of a good time. Always fun to see him excited like that.


----------



## PB

I see Jacob had his first experience with a Jack in the Box. 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/G_TrD7F1FXc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## PB

jimdad07 said:


> I was going to work on saws tonight, but I decided to take my boy bullheading for the first time. We caught 20 and he had one heck of a good time. Always fun to see him excited like that.



Sounds like a good time! My dad and I went bullheading quite a bit when I was younger on Lake Erie.


----------



## jimdad07

PB said:


> Sounds like a good time! My dad and I went bullheading quite a bit when I was younger on Lake Erie.



It's a good time, we live up on the St. Lawrence. I don't eat them much but do enjoy fishing for them. We put on one good feed a year and sell the rest. I do like them if they are small and deep fried.


----------



## farrell

evening guys!


----------



## PB

jimdad07 said:


> It's a good time, we live up on the St. Lawrence. I don't eat them much but do enjoy fishing for them. We put on one good feed a year and sell the rest. I do like them if they are small and deep fried.



We always threw them back. They are REALLY fun to catch for their size.


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> evening guys!



Hello Adam. How's things?


----------



## jimdad07

PB said:


> Not too early, but I am half way through a Magic Hat 12 pack.



I used to live in Mass. and that stuff was pretty popular down there.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Hello Adam. How's things?



lovely jim......and yourself?


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> *Makes whipping sound*



Watch it shorty.


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> lovely jim......and yourself?



Not bad at all. Keeping busy with work and all that good stuff.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Not bad at all. Keeping busy with work and all that good stuff.



hear that. i have a couple saws for family to work on that i have to pick up. the 353 i got was kinda a bust but can be fixed. have alot of yard work to do.


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> hear that. i have a couple saws for family to work on that i have to pick up. the 353 i got was kinda a bust but can be fixed. have alot of yard work to do.



That time of year for sure. Been trying to get all of mine done before I start the shop.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> That time of year for sure. Been trying to get all of mine done before I start the shop.



i wanted to do yard work tomorrow but sounds like its gonna be wet. been tryin to get my buddy over to run his ported 757 against my ported 372 but he is to busy with his girl friend.


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> i wanted to do yard work tomorrow but sounds like its gonna be wet. been tryin to get my buddy over to run his ported 757 against my ported 372 but he is to busy with his girl friend.



Women are pretty good at messing with plans. Can't have nothin.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Women are pretty good at messing with plans. Can't have nothin.



oh i know!!!! the whole truck......if we can get one the wife thinks its hers even tho im the one working and payin for it!


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> oh i know!!!! the whole truck......if we can get one the wife thinks its hers even tho im the one working and payin for it!



They call that par for the course. On that note I am falling asleep at the key board. Have a good night Adam.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> They call that par for the course. On that note I am falling asleep at the key board. Have a good night Adam.



nite jim! have a good one!


----------



## Cantdog

Nite Jim...


----------



## farrell

hows robin tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only 10:50 here, just got back from eating out, the daughter and her partner just bought a SUV to use for running up to Lake Tahoe after I am not here to drive them. They went looking for an Audi A5 but I sold them on a VW Tourag allwheel drive, what a nice piece of equipment they make.


----------



## RandyMac

Jerry, you still out here?


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlacker time is over you bunch of bed warmers !


----------



## RandyMac

I'm printing reports.


----------



## farrell

morning guys! the baby decided he wants to up early today


----------



## Cantdog

Hey farrell I guess I went to bed before you posted! But I am about the same this morning..so ...good!!


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> Hey farrell I guess I went to bed before you posted! But I am about the same this morning..so ...good!!



thats good robin!


----------



## little possum

Can I be a non slacker? I am pretty consistant. Work again today.. Last count was like 52hrs or better so far this week. So tired, and Ive bout wore my boots out. lol


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Can I be a non slacker? I am pretty consistant. Work again today.. Last count was like 52hrs or better so far this week. So tired, and Ive bout wore my boots out. lol



We'll give you a temporary one day pass , a real non-slacker does not complain hours worked and us self employed don't own a clock .
Oh , about your boots , next time bring 2 pair to work like I do .





:hmm3grin2orange:
ZZZSlacker !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> We'll give you a temporary one day pass , a real non-slacker does not complain hours worked and us self employed don't own a clock .
> Oh , about your boots , next time bring 2 pair to work like I do .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> ZZZSlacker !



Attention paid to a fellows working equipment can tell alot about the man (oops.. substitute PERSON)

In the carpentry world I always look at a job applicant's pencil.........a short pencil with an unused eraser generally means...lots of work....with few mistakes. LOLOL!! Of course it could also mean...a broken pencil that was just sharpened.....or......the guy makes mistakes but doesn't even know it nor tries to correct them. Then you have carry the observation further to other tools/equipment.....boxes of new tools and a beat eraser and he goes down the road talking to himself.....LOL!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Done printing, used a whole tree.
Getting ready to go home.


----------



## roncoinc

Got a call from a friend went claming this morning.
decided he didnt want any,still has some left from last week.
so i get em all !!


----------



## dancan

All 392 of them ?




Good score !


----------



## tbone75

WOW talk about getting some sleep for a change! 10 hrs worth only got up twice! But the back is really POed! LOL Plus its raining again :msp_mad: Won't get much done today till the back loosens up a bunch.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got a call from a friend went claming this morning.
> decided he didnt want any,still has some left from last week.
> so i get em all !!



Never had a clam before? They just look gross LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Never had a clam before? They just look gross LOL



You a flatlander ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> You a flatlander ?



Not much ocean in ohier


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Never had a clam before? They just look gross LOL



i have had them a few times, only fried, bearded, never fresh


----------



## tbone75

I can find them mussel things in the creek.But I wouldn't eat one LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Clams are nasty!!! :help:

Raining.. cold... and im bored as ####! time to look for saws locally! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## farrell

think i stirred the pot a lil hard in plmcrzy's thread........oops! but not gonna stand for people belittling each other and rude comments that have no place on the forum! everyone is entitled to an opinion but sometimes it should be kept to ones self!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> think i stirred the pot a lil hard in plmcrzy's thread........oops! but not gonna stand for people belittling each other and rude comments that have no place on the forum! everyone is entitled to an opinion but sometimes it should be kept to ones self!



Now your gonna make me go look! 
Time to pick a fight


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Not much ocean in ohier



There has to be , I was in the grocery store the other day , they had bacon wrapped scallops on sale , the box said "Product of Saskatchewan" . 



tbone75 said:


> I can find them mussel things in the creek.But I wouldn't eat one LOL



Not the same but I hear you can eat them .


----------



## farrell

where did everybody go?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> There has to be , I was in the grocery store the other day , they had bacon wrapped scallops on sale , the box said "Product of Saskatchewan" .
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same but I hear you can eat them .



Yes they say they are good to eat.But no way I will! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron your box could be there today? If not it will Monday!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yes they say they are good to eat.But no way I will! LOL



gotta try everything once! LOL what doesnt kill ya makes you stronger:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Mark your boxes should be there Monday!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Ron your box could be there today? If not it will Monday!



nobody sends me box's.......


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> gotta try everything once! LOL what doesnt kill ya makes you stronger:hmm3grin2orange:



:bad_smelly:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> nobody sends me box's.......



I can fill one up real quick for ya! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I can fill one up real quick for ya! :hmm3grin2orange:



prolly wouldnt be anything good would it? be stinkin and look like a stihl LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> prolly wouldnt be anything good would it? be stinkin and look like a stihl LOL



Depends on what I ate the day before? :hmm3grin2orange: But the stink would be there! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Depends on what I ate the day before? :hmm3grin2orange: But the stink would be there! :hmm3grin2orange:



thats gross john! LOL but then again fertilizer.........


----------



## tbone75

My yard is full of deer crap plus I have sheep on one side and cows on the other?What flavor you like? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> My yard is full of deer crap plus I have sheep on one side and cows on the other?What flavor you like? :hmm3grin2orange:



mix and match!


----------



## jimdad07

With his back problems, John finds that deer are too wild, cows are too tall but sheep are just the right height. With that and some Velcro gloves, he's in business.


----------



## farrell

john at the rate your goin......you are gonna need a warehouse to put all your saws in! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I went a little nuts yesterday! We went to that pawn shop again yesterday to get her brat a #### they had in there super cheap.He had a sig .40 in there I kept looking at.Price wasn't bad at 450.Plus you just can't beat a sig hand gun! He sees me looking at it again.Tells me he will deal with me on it seeing how I just bought some from him.:bang: Stupid me just had to ask how good you talking? I know they sell for new.He says for you 350 out the door!Well it went out the door! LOL 2 clips and nice case with it. LOL It also has the night sights!And do they ever work!!


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> With his back problems, John finds that deer are too wild, cows are too tall but sheep are just the right height. With that and some Velcro gloves, he's in business.



are you tellin me that johns previous job was as a montana sheep farmer?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> With his back problems, John finds that deer are too wild, cows are too tall but sheep are just the right height. With that and some Velcro gloves, he's in business.



You only need the gloves right after they shave them. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> are you tellin me that johns previous job was as a montana sheep farmer?



We got sheep in ohier!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> We got sheep in ohier!



ohier sheep farmer?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Went and stirred the pot in PLMCRAZY's thread :hmm3grin2orange:

I think I may have found a saw??


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Went and stirred the pot in PLMCRAZY's thread :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I think I may have found a saw??



good now they can MF you and not me! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> good now they can MF you and not me! LOL



:hmm3grin2orange:
It doesnt matter


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Homelite chainsaws


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> It doesnt matter



some people i just dont understand.......they open mouth and insert foot before they think!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> some people i just dont understand.......they open mouth and insert foot before they think!



I find it funny... So I stir the pot more

Sticks and stones may break my bones... But idiots will never hurt me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> are you tellin me that johns previous job was as a montana sheep farmer?



I'm telling you that John is a lonely Ohio sheep farmer.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I'm telling you that John is a lonely Ohio sheep farmer.



Your just mad cause I got 6-143-95cc Dolmars :hmm3grin2orange: :msp_flapper:


----------



## farrell

i am glad all chit was deleted from plums thread!


----------



## AU_K2500

Im in the middle of the country.....east Tenn, west of Knoxville.....Didnt bring any cash. Seriously thought about going to see Tlandrum....hes right up the road. either that or cruise the local pawn shop(s) if i can find one.....but i didnt bring any cash. Crap. Think theyll take a credit card!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Im in the middle of the country.....east Tenn, west of Knoxville.....Didnt bring any cash. Seriously thought about going to see Tlandrum....hes right up the road. either that or cruise the local pawn shop(s) if i can find one.....but i didnt bring any cash. Crap. Think theyll take a credit card!



Sure they will! LOL Go see Terry he has some real nice stuff!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Sure they will! LOL Go see Terry he has some real nice stuff!!



yeah, im just afraid if i go to see a guy like that in person, im gonna leave one of two ways...In debt or unhappy.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> yeah, im just afraid if i go to see a guy like that in person, im gonna leave one of two ways...In debt or unhappy.



You would be broke and happy. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Jerry, you still out here?



Yes I am, I plan on heading back home Sunday night, I have been so busy this week I don`t know if I am coming or going....LOL
These guys live a fast paced lifestyle compared to me and I can`t possibly keep up with them all....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

I might convince Tom, the husband of the couple we came up to see, to take me to the local pawn shops....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not a bad day shaping up here so far, supposed to get some rain before the day is out but it is always warm here, or so it seems so for me. Some I talk to think it is cold and wet here, they should live back home.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I might convince Tom, the husband of the couple we came up to see, to take me to the local pawn shops....



I always ask if they got anything in the back that don't run.That is where the bargains are!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not a bad day shaping up here so far, supposed to get some rain before the day is out but it is always warm here, or so it seems so for me. Some I talk to think it is cold and wet here, they should live back home.



They don't don't know what bad weather is out there LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yes they say they are good to eat.But no way I will! LOL



John you get up this way we''ll get some fresh caught lobsters, steamed clams with butter and broth, and some fresh corn on the cob into you.....you'll be singing a different tune!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John you get up this way we''ll get some fresh caught lobsters, steamed clams with butter and broth, and some fresh corn on the cob into you.....you'll be singing a different tune!!!!



I would love to try some lobster!I will give the clams a try LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Just got back with a 5 gal bucket full of clams and oysters !! 
John,them things like eating candy !

Been reading back,missed the plum thread 
you guys are BAD,bad,bad.......

sugar farm weekend !!
going to visit my friend maple farm and get some of this years syrup,and lunch


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just got back with a 5 gal bucket full of clams and oysters !!
> John,them things like eating candy !
> 
> Been reading back,missed the plum thread
> you guys are BAD,bad,bad.......
> 
> sugar farm weekend !!
> going to visit my friend maple farm and get some of this years syrup,and lunch



You lucky son of a gun! Fresh maple syrup is good stuff!


----------



## Cantdog

Ron...... chain plate went out in this mornings mail.....


----------



## dancan

Oysters in the shell , clams , lobsters , corn , butter the only thing missing is shrimps , scallops and Keith's !


----------



## roncoinc

Off to fire up the 55 with the new cheap topend on it :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They don't don't know what bad weather is out there LOL



You are right there good buddy, they complain about a little drizzle, temps are usually above 40F and more usual in the 50`s ,that`s a nice summer day back home, they don`t even seem to get winds here much more like a breeze yet they complain about the wind and cold......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Oysters in the shell , clams , lobsters , corn , butter the only thing missing is shrimps , scallops and Keith's !



The Keiths was missing on our last trip out to the island, won`t let that happen again!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> prolly wouldnt be anything good would it? be stinkin and look like a Husky... LOL



opcorn:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Keiths was missing on our last trip out to the island, won`t let that happen again!!!



Funny you say that , I was out in Grand Dessert today looking towards the island thinking of steamed clams and beer LOL !


----------



## RandyMac

farrell said:


> i have had them a few times, only fried, bearded, never fresh



Bearded clams are one of my favorites


----------



## Cantdog

Keiths.........................................................................................................................................:msp_wub:


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Keiths.........................................................................................................................................:msp_wub:



I don't know what those canucks find so appealing about that swill. They sell it up here at the grocery store if you want me to get you some Robin.


----------



## dancan

Might not be the same , they're brewing out of province for different markets but up here we like our swill .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Funny you say that , I was out in Grand Dessert today looking towards the island thinking of steamed clams and beer LOL !



It has been on my mind as well, especially since I have been out here. We must make a trip out soon, nothing better than cold water clams.....mmmmmm


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> I don't know what those canucks find so appealing about that swill. They sell it up here at the grocery store if you want me to get you some Robin.



Keiths India????:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Bearded clams are one of my favorites



They must be the elderely aged clams. I like the younger ones,not so tough and stringy.....LOL


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> They must be the elderely aged clams. I like the younger ones,not so tough and stringy.....LOL



Other than the vulgar reference, we call Mussels the same thing.


----------



## tbone75

Just got home from shopping with the OL.Only thing I got was ammo for the new gun


----------



## farrell

evening guys!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening guys!



Hi Adam hows it going over your way?


----------



## little possum

Cantdog said:


> Attention paid to a fellows working equipment can tell alot about the man (oops.. substitute PERSON)
> 
> In the carpentry world I always look at a job applicant's pencil.........a short pencil with an unused eraser generally means...lots of work....with few mistakes. LOLOL!! Of course it could also mean...a broken pencil that was just sharpened.....or......the guy makes mistakes but doesn't even know it nor tries to correct them. Then you have carry the observation further to other tools/equipment.....boxes of new tools and a beat eraser and he goes down the road talking to himself.....LOL!!!


Haha, I cant ever find the pencils. Mostly short cause I drop them... Or smash them. Erasers dont work too good on the un-finished wood we start with.. Ive got a beat up old tape measure that you cant really see 1-6" and its got about 1/8" play in the rivets.. But thats what my boss found for me. (He is so generous)
And I only have one pair of boots left! And Im not self employeed, all the time anyways. 
Last night the boss called me cheap? If he would pay good enough Id be set 

Yall know the difference in a carpenter and a fool?
Carpenter makes one mark... 
Guess what I am. hahaha

In for the evening. 5 hours of sponging down the sander sealer.. Then a hour trying to clean a pool. Also bout a hour worth of workin on a stupid gator! Multitasking hurts my brain!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hi Adam hows it going over your way?



cloudy with a lil rain off and on today. not much else. debating on openin up mufflers


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> cloudy with a lil rain off and on today. not much else. debating on openin up mufflers



Same here rain on and off and a lot cooler! I am still slugging around LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Same here rain on and off and a lot cooler! I am still slugging around LOL



yep.....i found a blowed up 350 parts saw cheap that i wanted to get to fix the 353. but as usual to many bills and no extra money to get........oh well


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> yep.....i found a blowed up 350 parts saw cheap that i wanted to get to fix the 353. but as usual to many bills and no extra money to get........oh well



I am pretty well broke myself now! LOL But I got lots of saws to play with!


----------



## PB

*Just for Robin*







Going to party like it's the rockbound coast of Maine!


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Going to party like it's the rockbound coast of Maine!



Your even meener than Dan! He only shows them one at a time! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Where is everyone? I want to hear how that 55 ran today for Ron!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> yep.....i found a blowed up 350 parts saw cheap that i wanted to get to fix the 353. but as usual to many bills and no extra money to get........oh well



Is this 350 local?? 
I might be interested in taking a couple of parts off it and you can have the rest. 
Ill foot the bill. 

Going pretty good today.


----------



## tbone75

Where is Jim at? Got to tell him about another Dolmar I am working on LOL A 133 with a 143 top end and several more parts for the 143s ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Where is Jim at? Got to tell him about another Dolmar I am working on LOL A 133 with a 143 top end and several more parts for the 143s ! :hmm3grin2orange:



:angry2::angry2::angry2: 

How's John today?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Is this 350 local??
> I might be interested in taking a couple of parts off it and you can have the rest.
> Ill foot the bill.
> 
> Going pretty good today.



Sounds like a great deaL for you two!Maybe better for Adam LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :angry2::angry2::angry2:
> 
> How's John today?



A lot of pain dang it.Good other wise LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a great deaL for you two!Maybe better for Adam LOL



Ill be helping out a fellow friend, Ill get some parts I need.. Win, Win!


----------



## tbone75

Only have one full wrap for the 143s the rest are half.And I didn't see any extra dog sets?May not have enough for me!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> A lot of pain dang it.Good other wise LOL



Sorry to hear. 
Better be glad your not here, its cold, fog in the air, humidity is up like crazy!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Only have one full wrap for the 143s the rest are half.And I didn't see any extra dog sets?May not have enough for me!



Ask Arrowhead for some dogs, I know he has a bunch of dolly parts.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ask Arrowhead for some dogs, I know he has a bunch of dolly parts.



I will if I need some!Thanks !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I will if I need some!Thanks !



Anytime my good man!


----------



## farrell

the 350 was on the ebay. what parts are you needin jacob?


----------



## tbone75

No saws or saw work for me today :msp_sad:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> the 350 was on the ebay. what parts are you needin jacob?



Muffler, clutch cover, clutch, and rim.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> the 350 was on the ebay. what parts are you needin jacob?



The whole saw!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Muffler, clutch cover, clutch, and rim.



i have that 353 i can part out.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> i have that 353 i can part out.



PM me if you would let go of them parts.


----------



## farrell

workin on some muff mods. opened up the muff on the 372 some more......should be good and loud
started openin up the muff on my buddies husky 334t when the dremel died.....that is a tiny port in that muffler! finish it tomorrow. and gonna open up his shinny 757 some more.


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> PM me if you would let go of them parts.



pm sent


----------



## farrell

i hear crickets again......to quiet here tonight


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i hear crickets again......to quiet here tonight



Yes it is! Ron must have got into the booze out at the farm? LOL Everyone else may have too? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Sorry Adam, working on 10 million other things 

I am a great multitasker! 
Did anyone see the KY GTG? 
Mastermind is a winner I think, he has a STOUT 66!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sorry Adam, working on 10 million other things
> 
> I am a great multitasker!
> Did anyone see the KY GTG?
> Mastermind is a winner I think, he has a STOUT 66!



its all good!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yes it is! Ron must have got into the booze out at the farm? LOL Everyone else may have too? :hmm3grin2orange:



hope he didnt mix his meds with the booze!?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sorry Adam, working on 10 million other things
> 
> I am a great multitasker!
> Did anyone see the KY GTG?
> Mastermind is a winner I think, he has a STOUT 66!



Haven't checked it out yet?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> hope he didnt mix his meds with the booze!?



May help him feel better? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Haven't checked it out yet?



You cant! 
You have dialup! LOL
I was actually alittle disappointed in Brand Snellings 66


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John you should have entered the 064 Jerry ported for you!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> May help him feel better? LOL



maybe? or maybe he wont wake up till noon tomorrow


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John you should have entered the 064 Jerry ported for you!



Nope that is just for my personal enjoyment!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nope that is just for my personal enjoyment!



bein selfish again? your suppose to share john!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> bein selfish again? your suppose to share john!!!



Yep I am very selfish with that saw! LOL Jerry put a ton of work into that old pile of junk I sent him for me! That is my favorite big saw!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yep I am very selfish with that saw! LOL Jerry put a ton of work into that old pile of junk I sent him for me! That is my favorite big saw!



get a new rope in the pioneer yet?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> get a new rope in the pioneer yet?



No just doing to much other stuff in the last couple days.I got to get to it soon!And the old Poulan bow saw!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

My girlfriend wants to go to Florida this summer?  
she has a chance to get free tickets through her work. But I would have to pay for my tickets.. hmmm..


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> No just doing to much other stuff in the last couple days.I got to get to it soon!And the old Poulan bow saw!



gonna bring it to the GTG?


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> My girlfriend wants to go to Florida this summer?
> she has a chance to get free tickets through her work. But I would have to pay for my tickets.. hmmm..



why would you want to do that? all thats in florida is gators, deadly snakes, hurricanes, wildfires, and one big A$$ swamp!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> gonna bring it to the GTG?



Yes I will bring it to show off !


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Going to party like it's the rockbound coast of Maine!



LOL!!! Those big green cans do look good.......but that Keiths is Lager...the Keiths I like is their IPA...and the stuff they send down here is tame compared to what they keep there!!!! Good Ale!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Ahhhhhh....just got home from a lobster dinner with the FIL and his lady friend and another couple who just happen to have a chateau in the south of France complete with enormous gardens, stables, ponds, huge vinery and wine cellar. Beautiful 50 room castle and a stone chapel.....in one of the pics of the interior of the chateau there was this large fireplace but just as wide as the fireplace and from the top of the mantle to the ceiling was a beautiful window????? the chimney went sideways and up the outside of the building and picked up the fireplaces on the next two floors (which also had windows right above the fireplaces)!!!300 acres of farm land etc. etc. etc.....Sampled some of the white wine with the lobster..mmmmm... and it also looks like we may be headed over for visit for a couple weeks in the fall. Never been across the pond...could be fun...have to get Dan to help me with my language skills...!!!


----------



## jimdad07

That's pretty cool Robin. A trip across the pond? Wow!:msp_thumbsup:

John: You officially suck!!!!!!:yoyo:

Adam, Jacob, Jerry, Mark and Marc, Ron and LP, you guys are a.ok. As for the lonely Ohio sheep farmer, rotten Dolly monger. 

I been working on a cabinet for Mary today out of a bunch of white ash and red oak that I milled. The ash was one I took down last spring and the red oak is the first wood I ever milled three years ago. It is turning out very nicely. Had to plane and square it all up and so on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's pretty cool Robin. A trip across the pond? Wow!:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> John: You officially suck!!!!!!:yoyo:
> 
> Adam, Jacob, Jerry, Mark and Marc, Ron and LP, you guys are a.ok. As for the lonely Ohio sheep farmer, rotten Dolly monger.
> 
> I been working on a cabinet for Mary today out of a bunch of white ash and red oak that I milled. The ash was one I took down last spring and the red oak is the first wood I ever milled three years ago. It is turning out very nicely. Had to plane and square it all up and so on.



Lookin good Jim,...you got a surface planer?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!! Those big green cans do look good.......but that Keiths is Lager...the Keiths I like is their IPA...and the stuff they send down here is tame compared to what they keep there!!!! Good Ale!!!!



Lee,..that stuff is horse pizz , like Robin sez, India Pale Ale is the prefered stuff and its not watered down like the lager and lite shat is....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lookin good Jim,...you got a surface planer?



Yep. Probably one of the best investments I ever made. Also have a decent joiner along with a lot of other woodworking tools. Used to be my main hobby until I got into saws, now I have to build bigger to be able to do both, as you can see it is getting quite congested in my shop.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lookin good Jim,...you got a surface planer?



Forgot to mention that on the really large slabs, I use a router sled I made and surface stuff that won't fit through the planer. I used that to do the bench top on the background of this pic.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Yep. Probably one of the best investments I ever made. Also have a decent joiner along with a lot of other woodworking tools. Used to be my main hobby until I got into saws, now I have to build bigger to be able to do both, as you can see it is getting quite congested in my shop.



Agood jointer or a four sided planer is a must if you are working with rough saws lumber. That is the way I prefer to work with fine wood, plane it myself after it air dries for a year or more. I am still working with some teak my grandad and my father rescued after a ship was wrecked off our harbor back in the days of sailing ships. All of the hardwood we sawed at our mill is now 20+ years old and solid as ligninvitaae but makes some fine finish materials.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jim thats a nice cabinet! 

Jerry, I like that router sled.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Agood jointer or a four sided planer is a must if you are working with rough saws lumber. That is the way I prefer to work with fine wood, plane it myself after it air dries for a year or more. I am still working with some teak my grandad and my father rescued after a ship was wrecked off our harbor back in the days of sailing ships. All of the hardwood we sawed at our mill is now 20+ years old and solid as ligninvitaae but makes some fine finish materials.



That's the best way right there. The older the better as long as it's stored well. I have a big cherry tree to go after that a buddy of mine dropped, he is giving me the log. 2' trunk and he paced it off at almost 30' of clear, strait trunk. That one will go towards the kitchen remodel I already have planned in my noggin. I built this house five years ago and I am still doing little projects like the cabinet I posted, that one is going over the washer and drier. The kitchen was my first set of cabinets and it shows. I have learned a lot since then and want to redo the kitchen as nice or better than the one I built for my mil a few years ago. Never any shortage of projects around the house.


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jim thats a nice cabinet!
> 
> Jerry, I like that router sled.



You are up late tonight. I guess I am too. Coming down from all the poly fumes in my shop, waiting for the headache to go away.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My grandfather and dad cut down a big cherry tree on the farm back in 1956, it was over 30" dia and they sawed it up in the mill with live edges, it is still in the lumber shed, bet that would make some pretty shelving. There was a 14' clear section cut from the trunk and a 6' section cut from above the first limbs. I made paddles for my canoe from that section, man are them things heavy. Don`t use them anymore since I got my carbon fiber bent shaft ones...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> My grandfather and dad cut down a big cherry tree on the farm back in 1956, it was over 30" dia and they sawed it up in the mill with live edges, it is still in the lumber shed, bet that would make some pretty shelving. There was a 14' clear section cut from the trunk and a 6' section cut from above the first limbs. I made paddles for my canoe from that section, man are them things heavy. Don`t use them anymore since I got my carbon fiber bent shaft ones...LOL



Man I have to move up into the big woods. There are a lot of woods here, but they aren't the big woods.


----------



## jimdad07

I hate to do it Jerry, but I have to go to bed. It's almost 2am here and I have to head for the woods in a few hours.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Man I have to move up into the big woods. There are a lot of woods here, but they aren't the big woods.



Gotta say, the big woods is out here my friend, when I walk among the big redwoods, Doug firs and Sequios out here I am in a different world. Even up at Lake Tahoe over the weekend there were huge doug firs and pines up there that would be every lumbermans dream to be cutting among.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I hate to do it Jerry, but I have to go to bed. It's almost 2am here and I have to head for the woods in a few hours.



Nite Jim, its only early here, just me and the cat still up here in La La land....LOL


----------



## dancan

Up and at um you bunch of ZZZSlackerdom princesses !


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog can't blame the dogs this time.....it's self-dewatering that has me up and going this morning....


----------



## dancan

I was up 2 hrs ago to put the dog out but I zzzslackered around and went back to bed .


----------



## l3lue

All i can say is !!!WOW!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Good work Jim...there is alway quite a bit more satisfaction to a woodworking project when you can take the wood from round to the finished item. As I have said before I have owned a large stationary, diesel powered rotary sawmill for the last 27 yrs, so I well understand the feeling. The worst thing for me is where I am located, tree species wise. There are not many choices in native hardwood to saw around here. Rarely do you see a white oak that isn't on someones lawn ( read: nails, bolts, chains etc.), the cherry we have is very poor quality (compared to Appilachian) no chestnut, butternut, walnut etc. even the poplar is poor quality with many brown sap pockets...the beech has been diseased for 100 yrs or better. The woods we do have are white pine, spruce, hemlock, balsam fit, larch (Hackmatack), white cedar, red oak, ash, elm and several types of maple and birch....that's about it, except for lawn trees. But I have built many buildings from sheds to homes and up to 70' long two story post and beam barns entirely from my mill and in some cases even went one step further back to cutting and yarding all the logs specifically for a project.

Just to give you an idea, here is a couple pics of a wood fired sauna I built for a client a couple yrs back. I did not cut the logs for this but did hand pick them from several log landing sites in the area and trucked them to the mill on my truck. This little project took around 14,000 BDFT of cedar saw logs. It is entiely made of wood I milled, squared, planed and joined (except for the PT deck framing you cannot see).......Oh and the extra clear cedar roof shingles those came from Keebac.......I despise sawing shingles!!!!


----------



## dancan

Nice little cabin !


----------



## dancan

LP , your ZZZSlackerzz pass has officially expired !


----------



## roncoinc

Oh man,,i pigged out on a late supper last night after a really busy day.
got a lot ate and a lot done.
brot home a saw from the maple farm to fix too = maple syrup !!
after a couple of platter like this i was quit full ,and sleepy !!


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,the 55 with the cheap top end is done.






richened it up fat and let it heat cycle a couple times then tried a piece of wood. needs tuning as i play with it.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/P1GW_J0731E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

I dont think it cuts that good,hope finally tuned it is better but it is only a 55.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,i pigged out on a late supper last night after a really busy day.
> got a lot ate and a lot done.
> brot home a saw from the maple farm to fix too = maple syrup !!
> after a couple of platter like this i was quit full ,and sleepy !!



I hope John and Jacob are paying attention , real clams are nothing like flatlander clams .


----------



## roncoinc

Managed to get my hands stinky yestday too 






A midgit saw ready to go away 






that box should hold up to anything USPS can dish out !!


----------



## roncoinc

Yup,was busy yestday,no wonder i was so tired and went down early 

drained the mix out of this one and ran it dry,started and ran third pull too.
now draining it good.
may put it in a box today..


----------



## farrell

morinin guys! kinda quiet in here


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys. Robin that is a some very nice work, you have a talent. Ron those are some good looking clams you got there. I will be curious to see how that top end works out for you.

Good morning Adam.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> morinin guys! kinda quiet in here



Whadda ya meen it quit ??
after all the posting i been doin this mornin ??
just for YOUR enyertainment !!


----------



## roncoinc

Come on outta there randall !!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I had a lot of reading to do to catch up. Really enjoyed Jim's cabinet and Robin's sauna!

Robin, what about milling shingles don't you like? Boring repetition?


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> That's pretty cool Robin. A trip across the pond? Wow!:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> John: You officially suck!!!!!!:yoyo:
> 
> Adam, Jacob, Jerry, Mark and Marc, Ron and LP, you guys are a.ok. As for the lonely Ohio sheep farmer, rotten Dolly monger.
> 
> I been working on a cabinet for Mary today out of a bunch of white ash and red oak that I milled. The ash was one I took down last spring and the red oak is the first wood I ever milled three years ago. It is turning out very nicely. Had to plane and square it all up and so on.



Nice work Jim!


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning all. I have a few minutes before worship this morning and tried to catch up on the chatter but there's just too much. 

I picked up a nice cherry 036 last weekend, this weekend I found a Sears (David Bradley) 758G 95cc gear drive monster and a 52 cc Makita. The 758G is in excellent shape, still has some original paint on the bar and everything seems original. 

The Makita has a couple of cosmetic issues but is otherwise in good shape. I had to buy several to get those two but I think it was worth it. I'll put some pics up when my daughter finds my camera.

Between spring break with the kids and a crazy amount of work at the office I haven't had much of a chance to stop by. I sure miss it when I don't get my daily dose of CAD.


----------



## little possum

farrell said:


> yep.....i found a blowed up 350 parts saw cheap that i wanted to get to fix the 353. but as usual to many bills and no extra money to get........oh well


What kinda parts you lookin for?


farrell said:


> why would you want to do that? all thats in florida is gators, deadly snakes, hurricanes, wildfires, and one big A$$ swamp!


Mud bogs, beautiful crazee wimmen, and sandy beaches.. Clubs. Disney world for Jacob, and also SeaWorld 


dancan said:


> LP , your ZZZSlackerzz pass has officially expired !


Dang it! One day a week! Is that too much to ask for. Still woke up bout 7, but hit the snooze. Now off to do some gun browsing.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

little possum said:


> what kinda parts you lookin for?
> 
> Mud bogs, beautiful crazee wimmen, and sandy beaches.. Clubs. Disney world for jacob, and also seaworld
> 
> dang it! One day a week! Is that too much to ask for. Still woke up bout 7, but hit the snooze. Now off to do some gun browsing.


----------



## farrell

finished up the muff mods on buddies saws. i fired up the 372 a lil bit ago and yep definetly loud


----------



## farrell

little possum said:


> What kinda parts you lookin for?



i decided to part it out, but thanks! sendin some parts to jacob. gonna rebuild the walbro carb and swap out the zama in the 350. and may try the zama on the weedeater.


----------



## Cantdog

Mill_wannabe said:


> I had a lot of reading to do to catch up. Really enjoyed Jim's cabinet and Robin's sauna!
> 
> Robin, what about milling shingles don't you like? Boring repetition?



Sawing shingles on a Lane or Chase shingle mill is the most dangerous, mind numbing tedium that you can imagine. The old timers that made a career out of sawing shingles ALWAYS have only 2 to 3 fingers left. One rather famous old shingle man whose shingles and his fathers shingles have been used on the old observatory on the top of the Mt Washington once told me when I asked about his missing fingers, he laughed and said " Oh those other damn fingers were always just in the way anyway, just like the ol man said they was" LOL!!! I've done it and it ain't any fun after the first couple days and several thousand shingles later.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

That's what I expected. I've never watched it in person, but it does look like a real shortcut to having to trim your fingernails...


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> i decided to part it out, but thanks! sendin some parts to jacob. gonna rebuild the walbro carb and swap out the zama in the 350. and may try the zama on the weedeater.



I emailed you back on the brake parts.
did you get it ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good work Jim...there is alway quite a bit more satisfaction to a woodworking project when you can take the wood from round to the finished item. As I have said before I have owned a large stationary, diesel powered rotary sawmill for the last 27 yrs, so I well understand the feeling. The worst thing for me is where I am located, tree species wise. There are not many choices in native hardwood to saw around here. Rarely do you see a white oak that isn't on someones lawn ( read: nails, bolts, chains etc.), the cherry we have is very poor quality (compared to Appilachian) no chestnut, butternut, walnut etc. even the poplar is poor quality with many brown sap pockets...the beech has been diseased for 100 yrs or better. The woods we do have are white pine, spruce, hemlock, balsam fit, larch (Hackmatack), white cedar, red oak, ash, elm and several types of maple and birch....that's about it, except for lawn trees. But I have built many buildings from sheds to homes and up to 70' long two story post and beam barns entirely from my mill and in some cases even went one step further back to cutting and yarding all the logs specifically for a project.
> 
> Just to give you an idea, here is a couple pics of a wood fired sauna I built for a client a couple yrs back. I did not cut the logs for this but did hand pick them from several log landing sites in the area and trucked them to the mill on my truck. This little project took around 14,000 BDFT of cedar saw logs. It is entiely made of wood I milled, squared, planed and joined (except for the PT deck framing you cannot see).......Oh and the extra clear cedar roof shingles those came from Keebac.......I despise sawing shingles!!!!



Robin that is sweet!! You do very very nice work!


----------



## tbone75

I went to bed to soon last night!You guys yacked it up good last night!


----------



## tbone75

I need to get you guys down here for a garage building GTG.  All you wood workers do some very nice work!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Managed to get my hands stinky yestday too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A midgit saw ready to go away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that box should hold up to anything USPS can dish out !!



That looks like one of my tape jobs! 
P.S Im about to send you an email.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I need to get you guys down here for a garage building GTG.  All you wood workers do some very nice work!



Im up for it! 

Its... 9 hours to your place from my house.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I guess since everyone is posting there wood workings, ill post mine. 









I know its not much, but I made this chair last summer. It was pretty good for my first one! 
Then I sold it for 150 bucks and bought a saw


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im up for it!
> 
> Its... 9 hours to your place from my house.



I could pay you in saws!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I could pay you in saws!



:sweet_kiss::sweet_kiss:


----------



## dancan

Mill_wannabe said:


> I had a lot of reading to do to catch up. Really enjoyed Jim's cabinet and Robin's sauna!
> 
> Robin, what about milling shingles don't you like? Boring repetition?



[video=youtube;yn5nLL3S9vQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yn5nLL3S9vQ[/video]

I'm sure most people would run away fast if they were told this was their new job .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

dancan said:


> [video=youtube;yn5nLL3S9vQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yn5nLL3S9vQ[/video]
> 
> I'm sure most people would run away fast if they were told this was their new job .



Great video, Dan! That explains a lot. Those would be LONG days!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> [video=youtube;yn5nLL3S9vQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yn5nLL3S9vQ[/video]
> 
> I'm sure most people would run away fast if they were told this was their new job .



Yeah... see what I meen??? And that is a relitivately safe running mill...but still many a finger has been lost reaching for the shingle as it comes off the main saw. And many more from the edger...and of course a few here and there from the boulter saws...speaking of which that is the first chainsaw boulter I've seen....the ones I've used were rotary as well. So even more fun as they are usually just one saw blade and you have to flip the cant to do both ends square. Also I have never cut shingles from splits always from round wood. Our cedar just is never that big around for the most part.....


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I've never seen a chainsaw boulter like that before either.


----------



## tbone75

I got to get the high speed stuff! Can't have no fun at all! :bang:


----------



## dancan

They sure are nice clear bolts that they're working with and a couple of unique saws .

John , I just upgraded the internet at the shop , I had a 5megabit connection but went to a 20megabit fibre op connection and telephone service included for 89.00$$ per month , you can have my old one .








:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> They sure are nice clear bolts that they're working with and a couple of unique saws .
> 
> John , I just upgraded the internet at the shop , I had a 5megabit connection but went to a 20megabit fibre op connection and telephone service included for 89.00$$ per month , you can have my old one .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Thanks Dan :msp_razz:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I emailed you back on the brake parts.
> did you get it ?



no ron i didnt get an email


----------



## tbone75

I think Jerry is turning into a wineo out there :hmm3grin2orange: He needs to go home to rest up and sober up :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well today is the day I get sprung from here, sentence is over and its back to the real world....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well today is the day I get sprung from here, sentence is over and its back to the real world....LOL



Sure sounds like you had a great time out there!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

I wonder how many Huskys Dan hid around there for Jerry? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure sounds like you had a great time out there!:msp_thumbsup:



Shure did and it`s not over yet, another big party this afternoon that i will have to leave by 9:30, good thing i don`t have to drive.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I wonder how many Huskys Dan hid around there for Jerry? :hmm3grin2orange:



The shop better not be all smelled up when I get back, I had it all nice and clean before I left and only smelled like diesel and twostroke. exhaust


----------



## AU_K2500

Well fellas....back home now. and alas, no saws to show for my journey. Maybe next time but there should be four showing up in the next day or two!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well fellas....back home now. and alas, no saws to show for my journey. Maybe next time but there should be four showing up in the next day or two!



Good chance there will be 2 boxes Monday?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Good chance there will be 2 boxes Monday?



Thats what the USPS site is telling me


----------



## tbone75

Had a real late lunch of a pound of bacon! :msp_thumbsup: Been a serious SLUG today so far! Dang weather just plain sucks! Just now starting to feeling up to do something.First thing I got to do is start a fire! Haven't burnt any wood for at least 2 weeks now. Tonight and tomorrow its getting cold again.Going to play hell on my fruit trees!And my roses and ect.!A cold snap got them last year too.Lost half of everything :bang:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> no ron i didnt get an email



I sent it to your Gmail ad.
just sent another.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Had a real late lunch of a pound of bacon! :msp_thumbsup: Been a serious SLUG today so far! Dang weather just plain sucks! Just now starting to feeling up to do something.First thing I got to do is start a fire! Haven't burnt any wood for at least 2 weeks now. Tonight and tomorrow its getting cold again.Going to play hell on my fruit trees!And my roses and ect.!A cold snap got them last year too.Lost half of everything :bang:



Oh you poor dear thing !! . LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh you poor dear thing !! . LOL !!!!!!!



:msp_razz: Ron being meen again :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

How is the slug doing today, still raining over there??


----------



## tbone75

Got the fire going! Moved a bunch of crap around just to get to other crap LOL To many saws in my shop to even work in there! Put all the runners out around the shop.Now maybe I can do something in there? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> :msp_razz: Ron being meen again :hmm3grin2orange:



those meds must be working really well. hes been real nice here lately.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Got the fire going! Moved a bunch of crap around just to get to other crap LOL To many saws in my shop to even work in there! Put all the runners out around the shop.Now maybe I can do something in there? LOL



Ive got a real good solution for that problem..


----------



## pioneerguy600

I did not tell Robin but when I flew out here the plane was diverted across the Bay of Fundy at low altitude and I flew right over his place, right up the bay where he keeps his boat in the warmer months. I seen a hoss out in a paddock behind a barn and immediately thought of Robins hoss, probably not his but his did come to mind.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> How is the slug doing today, still raining over there??



No rain right now? Looks like it could any sec.? Just now got to moving around today!I am sooooo far behind on everything its just nuts! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Ive got a real good solution for that problem..



:hmm3grin2orange: You would need Jacob and the moving van to get them all! :hmm3grin2orange: BTW..........................................................NO


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I did not tell Robin but when I flew out here the plane was diverted across the Bay of Fundy at low altitude and I flew right over his place, right up the bay where he keeps his boat in the warmer months. I seen a hoss out in a paddock behind a barn and immediately thought of Robins hoss, probably not his but his did come to mind.



Could have been his Hoss? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ronnnn!!! 
You got some explainnnin to dooo! 
What did you email mean?


----------



## tbone75

This back crap is getting me down! Had a few good days a while back and then went to chit again?Be a couple months before I see the Dr. again.Getting a little bummed out about it.Just got to feel a little better so I can go some places!!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> This back crap is getting me down! Had a few good days a while back and then went to chit again?Be a couple months before I see the Dr. again.Getting a little bummed out about it.Just got to feel a little better so I can go some places!!!!!!



Do you do any kind of stretches or exercises in the morning? My had has three herniated and two ruptured discs in his back. has had bad knees since college....He does about 20 mins in the morning. Being doing it since college he says it makes all the difference in the world. He can hardly stand up if he goes more than a day without doing them.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Ive got a real good solution for that problem..



Careful what you wish for? I got your address now! :hmm3grin2orange: I got lots of junk I may want to get rid of! :hmm3grin2orange: Just ask the other Marc what happen to him! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Do you do any kind of stretches or exercises in the morning? My had has three herniated and two ruptured discs in his back. has had bad knees since college....He does about 20 mins in the morning. Being doing it since college he says it makes all the difference in the world. He can hardly stand up if he goes more than a day without doing them.



Yep i do some stretches every morning before i do anything else.If not I can't get up! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Careful what you wish for? I got your address now! :hmm3grin2orange: I got lots of junk I may want to get rid of! :hmm3grin2orange:



Im an equal opportunity saw owner...well, except for mini macs...hell ill even take pull-on wil' Thangs...just no mini macs.


----------



## jimdad07

You guys are like a gaggle of old women today, all kinds of chatter. Must be raining all over the country today. Just got in from cutting wood and going to hang that cabinet today and see if I have enough dry lumber to make a couple of doors for it. If not I'll just leave them off until I do.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Im an equal opportunity saw owner...well, except for mini macs...hell ill even take pull-on wil' Thangs...just no mini macs.



Marc got all the poolins already. LOL All but 2 the PO lost for me! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Still got one mini-mac!My goofy Nephew wants the thing for some reason?I think it even runs?Just don't even care to find out LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Marc got all the poolins already. LOL All but 2 the PO lost for me! :bang:



How the hell does one loose a 20 pound box that big? it blows my mind. I have yet had trouble with the PO but i know its coming...one day when i least expect it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Could have been his Hoss? LOL



Anything would be possible , there was something going on in the airspace over NS that morning to get diverted that far SW down the coast but after flying in over Maine the plane made several corrections NE to align its course up the ST Lawrence and fly right over Montreal, up the Ottawa valley, correct course after Ottawa toward W and fly over Kingston harbor straight across the Lakes to Chicago.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> How the hell does one loose a 20 pound box that big? it blows my mind. I have yet had trouble with the PO but i know its coming...one day when i least expect it.



I could not even tell you how many they lost on me in the last 6-7 years, just blows my mind. two were rare new saws still in their original factory boxes..........


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> How the hell does one loose a 20 pound box that big? it blows my mind. I have yet had trouble with the PO but i know its coming...one day when i least expect it.



It has 2 saws one new one!A cordless drill for Digger and a couple other poolin parts.All I got back was the address labels!It was packed and taped up real good to!I sent the paper work in and never heard another word from them :bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Still got one mini-mac!My goofy Nephew wants the thing for some reason?I think it even runs?Just don't even care to find out LOL



:fart::fart::fart::fart:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could not even tell you how many they lost on me in the last 6-7 years, just blows my mind. two were rare new saws still in their original factory boxes..........



I still think someone took them home is what happen to them!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> :fart::fart::fart::fart:



Very fitting! :hmm3grin2orange: All my other mini-macs went to Mrs. Jim! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I still think someone took them home is what happen to them!



Theft just pure and simple, and the PO claims they have tight security til it was proven they had ex convicts driving the delivery trucks.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anything would be possible , there was something going on in the airspace over NS that morning to get diverted that far SW down the coast but after flying in over Maine the plane made several corrections NE to align its course up the ST Lawrence and fly right over Montreal, up the Ottawa valley, correct course after Ottawa toward W and fly over Kingston harbor straight across the Lakes to Chicago.



Had to be something special going on?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Theft just pure and simple, and the PO claims they have tight security til it was proven they had ex convicts driving the delivery trucks.



As long as the money gets to the right hands anything is possible.A lot of stuff is stolen from the PO all the time!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey john I would take the junk saws


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey john I would take the junk saws



day late and a dollar short....shorty. LOL 

All them junk saws are coming to Alabama (maybe NC in about 6 weeks) we might need you, your dad, and a certain vehicle with a bunch of tires on it....


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> As long as the money gets to the right hands anything is possible.A lot of stuff is stolen from the PO all the time!



It makes me sick to think about.


----------



## tbone75

Both of you slow down! LOL We will see after I get the garage up and start moving junk? :hmm3grin2orange: I may find something for you 2 ?? And Jim and Marc too? I need to slim things down to what I really want?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Both of you slow down! LOL We will see after I get the garage up and start moving junk? :hmm3grin2orange: I may find something for you 2 ?? And Jim and Marc too? I need to slim things down to what I really want?



Lol, if ive got some free time when your building it, id be more than willing to come up and assist. I love getting out and working. I sit at a desk WAY too much, and its slowly killing me inside.


----------



## Cantdog

Don't know your exact flight path but flying west and going south of Mt Desert then pulling around due North or NW and flying right up the Penobscot Bay and River with the mountains of MDI on the right and Camden Hills on the left and about a hundred islands you pass over is a stunning veiw!! I doubt you caught a glimpse of Hoss he's tucked in on a ridge just a little west of Blue Hill Mountain on the east side of the Penobscot Bay.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> day late and a dollar short....shorty. LOL
> 
> All them junk saws are coming to Alabama (maybe NC in about 6 weeks) we might need you, your dad, and a certain vehicle with a bunch of tires on it....




Your moving??


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Your moving??



Yeah, you guys do residential? Oh wait, i value my possesions! lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just about got all my stuff packed up and picts taken around the place here, this is likely my last post till I get home again late Monday afternoon. Been a great trip, did lots of things and seen a lt of country, picked up a vehicle for the daughter and did a little work around her place but its time for me to get moving, one more party and then off to the airport. See ya all soon.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just about got all my stuff packed up and picts taken around the place here, this is likely my last post till I get home again late Monday afternoon. Been a great trip, did lots of things and seen a lt of country, picked up a vehicle for the daughter and did a little work around her place but its time for me to get moving, one more party and then off to the airport. See ya all soon.



Travel Safe Jerry.


----------



## roncoinc

Seems we got quite a "slug" fest going on today 
Day started out raining,then drizzle and now overcast.
ambition never seemed to kick in today.
been reading all day and cooking stuff..and snacking all day.
I'll probly fall asleep right here when the day is done


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Don't know your exact flight path but flying west and going south of Mt Desert then pulling around due North or NW and flying right up the Penobscot Bay and River with the mountains of MDI on the right and Camden Hills on the left and about a hundred islands you pass over is a stunning veiw!! I doubt you caught a glimpse of Hoss he's tucked in on a ridge just a little west of Blue Hill Mountain on the east side of the Penobscot Bay.



Probably not your hoss but was reminded of him. The sight from only a couple thousand feet up was stunning to say the least and it was so clear that the horizon looked hundreds of miles away but more likely 50 or so. First time I was on a commercial flight that went that course from Hfx. to get to Montreal then on up the Ottawa valley.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Seems we got quite a "slug" fest going on today
> Day started out raining,then drizzle and now overcast.
> ambition never seemed to kick in today.
> been reading all day and cooking stuff..and snacking all day.
> I'll probly fall asleep right here when the day is done



I know something that will give you a little something to do Ron....You can put that C5 air filter in a padded envelope and send it to me!


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Probably not your hoss but was reminded of him. The sight from only a couple thousand feet up was stunning to say the least and it was so clear that the horizon looked hundreds of miles away but more likely 50 or so. First time I was on a commercial flight that went that course from Hfx. to get to Montreal then on up the Ottawa valley.



WTF is a HOSS?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Probably not your hoss but was reminded of him. The sight from only a couple thousand feet up was stunning to say the least and it was so clear that the horizon looked hundreds of miles away but more likely 50 or so. First time I was on a commercial flight that went that course from Hfx. to get to Montreal then on up the Ottawa valley.



Have a good safe return to the land of Keith's Jerry......I'll tell Hoss to keep a eye out for you when you go by...LOL!!!! He's got nothing better to do but watch for you!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> WTF is a HOSS?



I will let Robin explain that one....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> WTF is a HOSS?




LOL You know what a Hoss is...they got 'em in Alabama...I've seen 'em....or mostly the back ends!!


----------



## dancan

I wonder how may times Jerry will flush the toilet from west to east trying to drop presents along the way from the gps coordinates in his address book LOL .


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> LOL You know what a Hoss is...they got 'em in Alabama...I've seen 'em....or mostly the back ends!!



I got nothing....Horse? Cow?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I wonder how may times Jerry will flush the toilet from west to east trying to drop presents along the way from the gps coordinates in his address book LOL .




Good thing I'm working in the shop tomorrow..undercover....LOL!!


----------



## diggers_dad

I'll try to catch up on my reading later, but here are the pics I promised of the Sears / David Bradley...


----------



## diggers_dad

And the little Makita...














It's not as impressive as some of the hauls you guys bring in, but not too bad for me!


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> I got nothing....Horse? Cow?



OK...Hoss is what I named my hoss.......that clear it up for ya??


----------



## Cantdog

That gear drive just looks brutus there DD.....good resto and all there too!


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> OK...Hoss is what I named my hoss.......that clear it up for ya??



Its no wonder I dont like Yankees. They're bigger smartasses than me!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I know something that will give you a little something to do Ron....You can put that C5 air filter in a padded envelope and send it to me!



You need it ??


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Its no wonder I dont like Yankees. They're bigger smartasses than me!




LOL!! Yep... An you southerners are the only other ones that talk as funny as Downeasters..LOLOL!!!! Those middle folks got no charm what so ever!!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> You need it ??



The one i have is missing the crimped/flat edge all the way around that seals with the rubber. It couldnt hurt to have another.


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> And the little Makita...
> 
> It's not as impressive as some of the hauls you guys bring in, but not too bad for me!



52cc aint that little.
that should have the twist injection knob instead of a pull choke ?
nice saw


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Yep... An you southerners are the only other ones that talk as funny as Downeasters..LOLOL!!!! Those middle folks got no charm what so ever!!



HOSS now Downeaster....damn yankees using all this lingo that a dumb country boy cant understand.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> The one i have is missing the crimped/flat edge all the way around that seals with the rubber. It couldnt hurt to have another.



Pm me your mailing ad.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Pm me your mailing ad.



WAIT !! you dont like WHO ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> WAIT !! you dont like WHO ??



i dont consider people from certain parts of maine, New Hampshire and ohio yankees.


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> i dont consider people from certain parts of maine and ohio yankees.



Oh-Oh...Ron Don ain't no Mainenerd.....He's one of those "Live free Or Die" sum bees.......you done it now! son!! He gonna get reel meen!!!


----------



## dancan

I thought Yankees were from New York .


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> i dont consider people from certain parts of maine and ohio yankees.



Trying to suck up now :monkey:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Yeah, you guys do residential? Oh wait, i value my possesions! lol



Heyy!! Haha

Nothing broken (except from this last load) in 4 months! Which is good compared to the average 26 in a year that other movers have.


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Heyy!! Haha
> 
> Nothing broken (except from this last load) in 4 months! Which is good compared to the average 26 in a year that other movers have.



Weve only got a single bedroom apartment and garage....and you know whats in it! Probably wouldnt be very practical to get you guy to move us 7 hours away, when youd have to drive 12 to get here!

U-haul, and some sweat will get it done. But your welcome to come help if you want, you know, with all your professional experience, and ive still got that Tissue, errr skin you sent me, ill wrap the mini mac in that before i leave it on the bumper of the uhaul and see how far it rides:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The Slug did something today! Did some more grinding on the 365 jug! Its getting there!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Trying to suck up now :monkey:



No:monkey:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Weve only got a single bedroom apartment and garage....and you know whats in it! Probably wouldnt be very practical to get you guy to move us 7 hours away, when youd have to drive 12 to get here!
> 
> U-haul, and some sweat will get it done. But your welcome to come help if you want, you know, with all your professional experience, and ive still got that Tissue, errr skin you sent me, ill wrap the mini mac in that before i leave it on the bumper of the uhaul and see how far it rides:hmm3grin2orange:



Id love to come and help!  
Sounds like you got about 6000lbs (minus the mini macs) and to your suprise that would actually probably cost you $5500 your ten times better doing it yourself! 
Watta moving for? Job?


----------



## dancan

About 25+ years ago my father and his boss went to Alabama for company meetings , they got invited to a family supper by one of supervisors in Alabama , when they got there the supervisors mother noticed that they spoke funny and wanted to know where they were from because she wouldn't sit at the same table with some Yankees , when they explained they were from Canada it was all OK .
True story .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> About 25+ years ago my father and his boss went to Alabama for company meetings , they got invited to a family supper by one of supervisors in Alabama , when they got there the supervisors mother noticed that they spoke funny and wanted to know where they were from because she wouldn't sit at the same table with some Yankees , when they explained they were from Canada it was all OK .
> True story .



I guess the civil war isn't over for her yet?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> About 25+ years ago my father and his boss went to Alabama for company meetings , they got invited to a family supper by one of supervisors in Alabama , when they got there the supervisors mother noticed that they spoke funny and wanted to know where they were from because she wouldn't sit at the same table with some Yankees , when they explained they were from Canada it was all OK .
> True story .



I don't blame her...some yankees I wouldn't want to sit at the table with either........LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I guess the civil war isn't over for her yet?



That's what I thought and how long do you hold a grudge ?


----------



## dancan

About that funny accent ? I remember watching some "DownEaster" TV ads on UHF back in the day LOL, between that and StarTrek I guess it was the beginnings of the "Broadening" of my cultural horizons LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's what I thought and how long do you hold a grudge ?



Depends on what you do to me?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I guess the civil war isn't over for her yet?



Well... gee... it's only been 147 yrs...Dans people are still pissed at the English for their bad actions 257 yrs ago!! And don't even get me going on those middle easters...... and the downeasters are about as bad too...but they just hate everybody equally......it always seems those on the losing end never forget.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I don't blame her...some yankees I wouldn't want to sit at the table with either........LOL!!!



There are A-Holes every where you look!But there are also some dang fine people too!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Well... gee... it's only been 147 yrs...Dans people are still pissed at the English for their bad actions 257 yrs ago!! And don't even get me going on those middle easters...... and the downeasters are about as bad too...but they just hate everybody equally......it always seems those on the losing end never forget.....



Yes , I've called the Queen but she won't return my call .


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> No:monkey:



I aint from ohier and i aint from mayne either 
I'm from the live free or die state.
the tax free state .
damn,,saw that air filter awhile ago,, ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I aint from ohier and i aint from mayne either
> I'm from the live free or die state.
> the tax free state .
> damn,,saw that air filter awhile ago,, ??



My Brother is a Texan afraid I got dropped in Ohier


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I thought Yankees were from New York .



Look out when Jim sees that post! :msp_ohmy::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

eveining guys! been along day! 
muff modded my buddies 334t it sounds like a dirt bike! LOL
ron i emailed you back, dont know why i didnt get your other?
jacob you need my address?
watched my uncle put a partical board bed on his new dodge cummins! now that was funny!!!!
got on a horse that aint never been ridden and didnt die or get bucked off!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey!!! Im a yankee! 
Born in Indiana, raised in wisconsin for 8 years. 
Although I did live in TN for awhile.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey!!! Im a yankee!
> Born in Indiana, raised in wisconsin for 8 years.
> Although I did live in TN for awhile.



No wonder you don't know if your coming or going


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey!!! Im a yankee!
> Born in Indiana, raised in wisconsin for 8 years.
> Although I did live in TN for awhile.



you poor, poor midget!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> No wonder you don't know if your coming or going



Thats about the size of it  


Adam, yea I do need your addy :bang: I swear I got the memory of... Ron


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Well... gee... it's only been 147 yrs...Dans people are still pissed at the English for their bad actions 257 yrs ago!! And don't even get me going on those middle easters...... and the downeasters are about as bad too...but they just hate everybody equally......it always seems those on the losing end never forget.....



We got plenty of transplanted middle easters here as well but that's another story ........


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thats about the size of it
> 
> 
> Adam, yea I do need your addy :bang: I swear I got the memory of... Ron



Hey! Mine is worser than his!


----------



## tbone75

Talking about the Civil War.Here is a pic of my Great Great Uncle and his Brother from back then.


----------



## dancan

I did buy a Husqvarna this weekend that I'll most likely use on most jobs .







Four and a half foot long , as tall as Jacob and this one is coming


----------



## farrell

i dont know about civil war but....one time at band camp i.......................................to many beers!


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> I did buy a Husqvarna this weekend that I'll most likely use on most jobs .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four and a half foot long , as tall as Jacob and this one is coming



i saw a fiskars shovel i wanted to go with my fiskars ax but the wife said no:msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I did buy a Husqvarna this weekend that I'll most likely use on most jobs .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four and a half foot long , as tall as Jacob and this one is coming



Looks like it should work real good!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I did buy a Husqvarna this weekend that I'll most likely use on most jobs .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four and a half foot long , as tall as Jacob and this one is coming



4-1/2' That is 2-1/2 ' taller than the midget!


----------



## dancan

I already have the two footer but most of the time it's useless ...................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

AU_K2500 said:


> i dont consider people from certain parts of maine, New Hampshire and ohio yankees.





roncoinc said:


> I aint from ohier and i aint from mayne either
> I'm from the live free or die state.
> the tax free state .
> damn,,saw that air filter awhile ago,, ??



I fixed it for ya.


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> I already have the two footer but most of the time it's useless ...................:hmm3grin2orange:



are you implying something about someone in particular?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I already have the two footer but most of the time it's useless ...................:hmm3grin2orange:



You saying the midget is useless :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Id love to come and help!
> Sounds like you got about 6000lbs (minus the mini macs) and to your suprise that would actually probably cost you $5500 your ten times better doing it yourself!
> Watta moving for? Job?



bout 500 for the truck and another 100 for a car dolly. so yeah, A LOT cheaper than 5500.


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> are you implying something about someone in particular?





tbone75 said:


> You saying the midget is useless :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:



Now there you guys go talkin' all funny like an tryn' ta put words in ma mouth .


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> bout 500 for the truck and another 100 for a car dolly. so yeah, A LOT cheaper than 5500.



Where you going to in NC?


----------



## dancan

I was just showing you guys that I'd give Huskee a chance .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> I was just showing you guys that I'd give Huskee a chance .



glad to see you comin around!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Yes , I've called the Queen but she won't return my call .




She could have atleast given you back Grand Pre or something.........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was just showing you guys that I'd give Huskee a chance .



How many Huskys you own right now? Or borrowed LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> How many Huskys you own right now? Or borrowed LOL



ummmmm................3 1/2


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> ummmmm................3 1/2



Not you LOL That Husky hater DanO


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Not you LOL That Husky hater DanO



oh sorry john.....thot it was a general question


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> oh sorry john.....thot it was a general question



 At least you can count yours! I lost count?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> At least you can count yours! I lost count?



wished i had enough that i would lose count! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> bout 500 for the truck and another 100 for a car dolly. so yeah, A LOT cheaper than 5500.



I agree 100% 
Ill be the first to admit, moving companies charge WAY to much for there service. :bang:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Where you going to in NC?



Creedmoor....google it.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> She could have atleast given you back Grand Pre or something.........



She won't even issue an apology .
If we were to settle , we'd most likely end up with the rocks at Peggy's cove .


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Creedmoor....google it.



Have to do that.I already told the OL I want to move down that way if she looses her job.Either SC or NC?


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> ummmmm................3 1/2



That's about right plus one good looking 2171 with a Total Super Bar !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's about right plus one good looking 2171 with a Total Super Bar !



I would take that off your hands?You don't like them anyway


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I would take that off your hands?You don't like them anyway



There ya go agin , talkin' all funny like an tryin ta put words in ma mouth ......I never sayed that Ah didn't like ma J'Red .


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I would take that off your hands?You don't like them anyway



then you could give it to me!:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> then you could give it to me!:msp_smile:



Sure I would :monkey:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

No soup for you!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sure I would :monkey:



your the best john!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No soup for you!!



I was wondering where the meeegit was


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> She won't even issue an apology .
> If we were to settle , we'd most likely end up with the rocks at Peggy's cove .



Agreed...... but it's really nice there 7-8 days a yr!!! Be damn hard to dyke that off too!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ok everyone.. 
Name your favorite TV shows.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> 52cc aint that little.
> that should have the twist injection knob instead of a pull choke ?
> nice saw



Never seen one with the twist you mentioned. That one still has the pull choke but has more plastic than some of the other 520i's I've had. They seem to have been fairly popular around here.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ok everyone..
> Name your favorite TV shows.



Mr Ed  Edit: That was for Ron LOL He is old enough to remember that one LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Never seen one with the twist you mentioned. That one still has the pull choke but has more plastic than some of the other 520i's I've had. They seem to have been fairly popular around here.



The 116si and 120si have them.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Mr Ed



:yoyo:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :yoyo:



Maybe the Nelsons? That would be around Ron's time LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Dancing with the midgit slugs !


----------



## tbone75

I know I know!!!! I love Lucy!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dancing with the midgit slugs !



That must be real OLD ? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Red Skelton? Uncle Milty?


----------



## AU_K2500

Man, you guys are OLD!!!otstir:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

The Three stooges!


----------



## tbone75

What was that very OLD show Ron grew up with? The doof dressed up like a cowboy with the puppet on the strings thing?


----------



## farrell

the three stooges?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Man, you guys are OLD!!!otstir:



Just trying to help Ron remember


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> What was that very OLD show Ron grew up with? The doof dressed up like a cowboy with the puppet on the strings thing?



Howdy Doody...lol my dad watched that


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> the three stooges?



Come on.. there a classic!!


----------



## farrell

jacob must like power rangers, ninja turtles, and spongebob!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Come on.. there a classic!!



not makin fun....the stooges are funny!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> the three stooges?



Yes.....................Adam,Jacob and Mark :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> jacob must like power rangers, ninja turtles, and spongebob!



Dora the explorer too!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Yes.....................Adam,Jacob and Mark :hmm3grin2orange:



Im Curly!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Yes.....................Adam,Jacob and Mark :hmm3grin2orange:



HEY HEY HEY, i know i called you old, and a yankee and some other things under my breathe....but you dont have to throw me in that pot!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Howdy Doody...lol my dad watched that



That was it! Got to be Ron's favorite! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yes.....................Adam,Jacob and Mark :hmm3grin2orange:



i thot it was ron, john, and jerry?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> That was it! Got to be Ron's favorite! :hmm3grin2orange:



but it was on in the 50's.....Ron was too old for cartoons at that point!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im Curly!!!



Yep.............A short curl :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> i thot it was ron, john, and jerry?



thats what i thought!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dora the explorer too!



what bout diego? hannah montana? i carly?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> but it was on in the 50's.....Ron was too old for cartoons at that point!



Not sure he had TV back then?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> what bout diego? hannah montana? i carly?



:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Ron fall asleep on us? Beating on him and getting very little out of him? :msp_confused:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> what bout diego? hannah montana? i carly?



Nahhh!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nahhh!



hes more into the jonas brothers


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Ron fall asleep on us? Beating on him and getting very little out of him? :msp_confused:



I was kinda hoping to get a rise out of him.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I was kinda hoping to get a rise out of him.



Must have ate to many clams? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> hes more into the jonas brothers



See you get me Mark!! 
:bang::bang:


----------



## farrell

there now you did hes gone! no longer at the bottom!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> See you get me Mark!!
> :bang::bang:



you know how i know your gay jacob?


----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas, its been a LONG weekend. didnt get more that a couple hours sleep either night. drove five hours and worked 8 today....See ya tomorrow.


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> you know how i know your gay jacob?



cause he likes the reality show "say yes to the dress"


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> there now you did hes gone! no longer at the bottom!



Dang he ran off on us! Watch out tomorrow! He will have our hides! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> well fellas, its been a LONG weekend. didnt get more that a couple hours sleep either night. drove five hours and worked 8 today....See ya tomorrow.



nite mark!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well fellas, its been a LONG weekend. didnt get more that a couple hours sleep either night. drove five hours and worked 8 today....See ya tomorrow.



Have a good one Mark


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Dang he ran off on us! Watch out tomorrow! He will have our hides! :hmm3grin2orange:



no more advice no more help no more deals


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> no more advice no more help no more deals



im sorry ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> you know how i know your gay jacob?



I got a girlfriend? 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got a girlfriend?
> :hmm3grin2orange:



So you say? :msp_sneaky::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> So you say? :msp_sneaky::hmm3grin2orange:



all those pics are really his sister....

Ok, Ok, im going to bed


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got a girlfriend?
> :hmm3grin2orange:



imaginary ones dont count as girlfriends nor do the ones that blow up! LOL:msp_tongue: JOKING


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> So you say? :msp_sneaky::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> all those pics are really his sister....
> 
> Ok, Ok, im going to bed







farrell said:


> imaginary ones dont count as girlfriends nor do the ones that blow up! LOL:msp_tongue: JOKING



why... they dont ##### as much?? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Joking! 
Mine doesn't ##### at all


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


>



seen it! photo shopped!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> seen it! photo shopped!







You cant photoshop something as ugly as me :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


>



Aint hard to get a pic like that :msp_sneaky::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> why... they dont ##### as much?? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Joking!
> Mine doesn't ##### at all



john likes the sheep in ohier!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You cant photoshop something as ugly as me :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



:taped:


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You cant photoshop something as ugly as me :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



looks like your drunk and walked up to a strange girl and stuck your tongue in her ear!


----------



## tbone75

Lets get back to something better............................Saws! :msp_thumbsup: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Lets get back to something better............................Saws! :msp_thumbsup: :hmm3grin2orange:



sounds good john! BTW jacob.....good lookin girl you got there...congrats!


----------



## tbone75

I want to get my 365 finished! Got a lot yet to do on it! Then get into this pile of 143s!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> :taped:


 Smart man! 



tbone75 said:


> Lets get back to something better............................Saws! :msp_thumbsup: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I want to get my 365 finished! Got a lot yet to do on it! Then get into this pile of 143s!



what all needs done to it john?


----------



## tbone75

Got the 133 on the way now too!And more 143 parts!Still need more 143 parts LOL Everything but crank cases.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> what all needs done to it john?



Finish the porting put a crank in it carb kit I am sure.Mod the muffler ect. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Found some boxes for your saws Jacob.Should get them out in a day or two. Get mine moving! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> sounds good john! BTW jacob.....good lookin girl you got there...congrats!


 Thanks Adam, she is a great women. 
She is a very smart girl as well. 
She is in college now taking courses for accounting and secretary, 2 year course and half of its getting payed with her dads GI bill. We have been together for about a month and a half and things are going really great 
She loves that I have a hobby, she understands that I have work to do. And.. she's great in bed  



tbone75 said:


> I want to get my 365 finished! Got a lot yet to do on it! Then get into this pile of 143s!


 What do you have left to do on your 365?


----------



## farrell

chainsawmanxx said:


> thanks adam, she is a great women.
> She is a very smart girl as well.
> She is in college now taking courses for accounting and secretary, 2 year course and half of its getting payed with her dads gi bill. We have been together for about a month and a half and things are going really great
> She loves that i have a hobby, she understands that i have work to do. And.. She's great in bed
> 
> 
> what do you have left to do on your 365?



tmi!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thanks Adam, she is a great women.
> She is a very smart girl as well.
> She is in college now taking courses for accounting and secretary, 2 year course and half of its getting payed with her dads GI bill. We have been together for about a month and a half and things are going really great
> She loves that I have a hobby, she understands that I have work to do. And.. she's great in bed
> 
> 
> What do you have left to do on your 365?



Look back 2 post :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ChainsawmanXX said:


> . And.. she's great in bed




Opps did I say that outloud?!?!?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> tmi!


 
+1


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Iv been talking with Alysha (my girlfriend) 
About going to the GTG ATVguns is having in Missouri. 
This was her response... rare woman! 
"but you love chainsaws, and you want to go to this event. I do not mind listening to ya'll talk about chainsaws as long as I get the night with you "


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Opps did I say that outloud?!?!?



I am telling your Mom! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Iv been talking with Alysha (my girlfriend)
> About going to the GTG ATVguns is having in Missouri.
> This was her response... rare woman!
> "but you love chainsaws, and you want to go to this event. I do not mind listening to ya'll talk about chainsaws as long as I get the night with you "



I am telling on you!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Opps did I say that outloud?!?!?



remember that is not all that matters young fella! think with head not your *****! but appears your on the right track!


----------



## tbone75

Just thought I have this 044 with a ported and pop up that needs put together.New piston is ready so all it needs is put together.That should be a very good runner!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Iv been talking with Alysha (my girlfriend)
> About going to the GTG ATVguns is having in Missouri.
> This was her response... rare woman!
> "but you love chainsaws, and you want to go to this event. I do not mind listening to ya'll talk about chainsaws as long as I get the night with you "



my wife doesnt mind what i do as long as i dont talk to her about it!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> remember that is not all that matters young fella! think with head not your *****! but appears your on the right track!



That little head will get you more trouble than you can handle real fast!Be careful !!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Oh man,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i'm getting sick.........  jakob doing that with his SISTER !! ???

also making a list .. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i'm getting sick.........  jakob doing that with his SISTER !! ???
> 
> also making a list .. :msp_sneaky:



i said im sorry!!!!!!
hows ron? i mailed you back


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> my wife doesnt mind what i do as long as i dont talk to her about it!



Mine don't care what I do as long as she get some time with me too. LOL And she don't care how many saws I have or guns! I got it made!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i'm getting sick.........  jakob doing that with his SISTER !! ???
> 
> also making a list .. :msp_sneaky:



Howdy doodie Ron :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> remember that is not all that matters young fella! think with head not your *****! but appears your on the right track!


 Thanks Adam! 
You fella's know what your talking about.



tbone75 said:


> Just thought I have this 044 with a ported and pop up that needs put together.New piston is ready so all it needs is put together.That should be a very good runner!


 Dont make me buy it!!!



tbone75 said:


> That little head will get you more trouble than you can handle real fast!Be careful !!!!!!!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Yes sir!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That little head will get you more trouble than you can handle real fast!Be careful !!!!!!!



i wasnt! met the ex in 11th grade, got her pregnant senior year, got married, had another, got divorced, got remarried, had another! sounds like a country song!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i'm getting sick.........  jakob doing that with his SISTER !! ???
> 
> also making a list .. :msp_sneaky:



Yall knows how us rednecks getter done 'n the south huh!!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



JOKING!


----------



## tbone75

Anyone know if a 133 P&C will fit on a 120 Dolmar?


----------



## roncoinc

Goodnite,,
#1
#2
and #3


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> i wasnt! met the ex in 11th grade, got her pregnant senior year, got married, had another, got divorced, got remarried, had another! sounds like a country song!



Divorced? what did ya get divorced for?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Anyone know if a 133 P&C will fit on a 120 Dolmar?



IDK? but i do however want to find away to put a 372 top end on a 346:msp_drool:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Anyone know if a 133 P&C will fit on a 120 Dolmar?


 Nope.



roncoinc said:


> Goodnite,,
> #1
> #2
> and #3


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i wasnt! met the ex in 11th grade, got her pregnant senior year, got married, had another, got divorced, got remarried, had another! sounds like a country song!



Your only on your second?I am on my 3rd plus the 3 others I lived with for a while LOL But only had kids with the first one! Got neutered after the first divorced! Very smart on my part! lOL


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Divorced? what did ya get divorced for?



she decided she liked another guy more!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Goodnite,,
> #1
> #2
> and #3



Goodnite #4 LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Your only on your second?I am on my 3rd plus the 3 others I lived with for a while LOL But only had kids with the first one! Got neutered after the first divorced! Very smart on my part! lOL



i got snipped after the second kid, then reconnected cause current wife wanted a baby. now she is fixed! i havent seen the other two in a year!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> IDK? but i do however want to find away to put a 372 top end on a 346:msp_drool:



Sickkk sick puppy!!  


Gas Chain Saws
Here ya go John.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> she decided she liked another guy more!



That is just plain mean!! I left them all because they wanted me to be something I am not.Funny how they like you just the way your are until they have you tied down.Then its you need to act like this or be more like that!:bang:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> she decided she liked another guy more!


 :bang::bang: 
Typical highschool sweet heart. 
They hadn't lived life enough.



farrell said:


> i got snipped after the second kid, then reconnected cause current wife wanted a baby. now she is fixed! i havent seen the other two in a year!



Sorry to hear Adam


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i got snipped after the second kid, then reconnected cause current wife wanted a baby. now she is fixed! i havent seen the other two in a year!



That sucks!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> That is just plain mean!! I left them all because they wanted me to be something I am not.Funny how they like you just the way your are until they have you tied down.Then its you need to act like this or be more like that!:bang:



Even though Alysha likes me the way i am now.. 
I know it can change in a second. Im starting to learn about these women :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :bang::bang:
> Typical highschool sweet heart.
> They hadn't lived life enough.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear Adam



together for 7 years, married for 5 of them
it really sucks! yesterday was the youngest daughters bday couldnt even call or see her!


----------



## farrell

so what bout this crazy weather?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thanks Adam!
> You fella's know what your talking about.
> 
> 
> Dont make me buy it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Yes sir!



Got a lot of money in that one! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> together for 7 years, married for 5 of them
> it really sucks! yesterday was the youngest daughters bday couldnt even call or see her!



No attempt in custody court?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> together for 7 years, married for 5 of them
> it really sucks! yesterday was the youngest daughters bday couldnt even call or see her!



You really need to get a lawyer and go after them!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> so what bout this crazy weather?



Yes it sucks! It got half my fruit trees last year and half my roses.Going to get the rest this year!


----------



## tbone75

Hate to run off but i need to be up real early to go get spring mounts fixed on my truck.Catch you guys tomorrow


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I hate this weather!! Cold up here today!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Hate to run off but i need to be up real early to go get spring mounts fixed on my truck.Catch you guys tomorrow



Dont over-do yourself John. 
Have fun!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No attempt in custody court?



oh we have shared custody! but she wont abide by it and the seneca nation of indians (the ex and girls are registered native americans) have been fair but wont do anything but give her a slap on the wrist and say dont to it again. they are 2 hours away, dont know where they live, dont how they are doin, dont know what school they attend. im in the dark! its just to hard to fight, the girls suffer no matter what, and this will all bite her in the A$$ soon enough. soon they can decide where they want to live and they will know the truth!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> oh we have shared custody! but she wont abide by it and the seneca nation of indians (the ex and girls are registered native americans) have been fair but wont do anything but give her a slap on the wrist and say dont to it again. they are 2 hours away, dont know where they live, dont how they are doin, dont know what school they attend. im in the dark! its just to hard to fight, the girls suffer no matter what, and this will all bite her in the A$$ soon enough. soon they can decide where they want to live and they will know the truth!



Your time will come you will meet them! 
Just let them know the truth that you did everything you could to try and make contact!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Your time will come you will meet them!
> Just let them know the truth that you did everything you could to try and make contact!



i talk to them on thanksgiving, both said they missed me, their step mom, and their half sister. wanted to know when they could come down, my responce was "talk to your mother cause we want you here!" you know how hard that is to hear? as they hung up i hear from the ex "there you got what you wanted know get your a$$es to bed". that %^& #$%^&&&*%^$%#@&%#@!!!)(*&^^%##@


----------



## jimdad07

Adam that is a chit deal, I am feeling a little pssed off just reading that. There are a lot of a-holes out there who just like to screw with good people. I would almost die without my kids, I feel for you.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> i talk to them on thanksgiving, both said they missed me, their step mom, and their half sister. Wanted to know when they could come down, my responce was "talk to your mother cause we want you here!" you know how hard that is to hear? As they hung up i hear from the ex "there you got what you wanted know get your a$$es to bed". That %^& #$%^&&&*%^$%#@&%#@!!!)(*&^^%##@



*record that conversation!!!*


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Adam that is a chit deal, I am feeling a little pssed off just reading that. There are a lot of a-holes out there who just like to screw with good people. I would almost die without my kids, I feel for you.



there are times i would like to jim trust me! but then i remember karma and she will get hers!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> *record that conversation!!!*



imagine it wouldnt matter. she had a positive drug test from child protective services and the courts did nothing!


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> there are times i would like to jim trust me! but then i remember karma and she will get hers!



That's right, karma is a #####. Things have a way of working out for good people.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> That's right, karma is a #####. Things have a way of working out for good people.



so hows jim tonght? do anything fun today?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> imagine it wouldnt matter. she had a positive drug test from child protective services and the courts did nothing!



:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> so hows jim tonght? do anything fun today?



I took my Dollies to the woods and made like a termite. Got the cabinet I built yesterday hung when I got home and that is about it. Other than that not a heck of a lot.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> I took my Dollies to the woods and made like a termite. Got the cabinet I built yesterday hung when I got home and that is about it. Other than that not a heck of a lot.



sounds good non the less! not much here neither....some mods, and breaking a horse.


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> sounds good non the less! not much here neither....some mods, and breaking a horse.



I didn't know you are into horses. Starting my kids riding this spring, might as well learn them young.


----------



## jimdad07

BTW, Dan when you read this in the morning I am not a full Yank, I was born in Indiana, PA. So there. Besides, the part of the state that I live in can't even be compared to the down state areas. We have more in-breeding here per capita than anywhere.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> I didn't know you are into horses. Starting my kids riding this spring, might as well learn them young.



all my family have horses. my uncle (the horse logger) has a couple of paints needin broke. and cause i am young and have insurance i get the job! the one i was on today is real laid back and kinda lazy and did real well for the first time havin a saddle on and me in it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> BTW, Dan when you read this in the morning I am not a full Yank, I was born in Indiana, PA. So there. Besides, the part of the state that I live in can't even be compared to the down state areas. We have more in-breeding here per capita than anywhere.



Jim where were you born?!?!


----------



## dancan

@#%&&%@ cat !
If I can't sleep well I'll share , time to get up you bunch of ZZZSlackerzzz .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> @#%&&%@ cat !
> If I can't sleep well I'll share , time to get you bunch of ZZZSlackerzzz .



Good morning guys and Dan :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Still no other slackers yet?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

My cat got me up at 1:16AM, and now I'm draggin' big time. Ugh!


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> My cat got me up at 1:16AM, and now I'm draggin' big time. Ugh!



Dang that will make a long day! I had one cat get me up at 2:30 wanting in! It jumped on the bedroom window LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Your only on your second?I am on my 3rd plus the 3 others I lived with for a while LOL But only had kids with the first one! Got neutered after the first divorced! Very smart on my part! lOL



No wonder your back's broke!!! It ain't broke, you just plain wore it out!! An you been trying all this time to tell us that it was all those years in the oil fields!! LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

Something for Jakob as he goes down the hiway today..

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/6UdZIh8_xGc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Fellas....Busy last night werent ya?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No wonder your back's broke!!! It ain't broke, you just plain wore it out!! An you been trying all this time to tell us that it was all those years in the oil fields!! LOL!!



I guess that didn't help anything. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

It got cold again here! Only 37 out there right now :msp_scared: It was 85 two days ago!


----------



## tbone75

Ron your box should be there today?


----------



## farrell

morninig guys!
ron emailed you again


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> It got cold again here! Only 37 out there right now :msp_scared: It was 85 two days ago!




Same here......supposed to be single digits overnight tonight..probably more like teens here at the coast...snow Wed night into Thurs they say.......cheee..it!??!!! It chasing that cussed Jerry back this way...I know it is!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tell me if this makes sense to you guys...

I have two boxes coming from Slug. 
They started in frazeysburg Ohio. from there went WEST to kansas city
Then they traveled NORTH to Des Moines Iowa....WTF
The whole time they should have been going south to ALABAMA!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Same here......supposed to be single digits overnight tonight..probably more like teens here at the coast...snow Wed night into Thurs they say.......cheee..it!??!!! It chasing that cussed Jerry back this way...I know it is!!!!



Dang it I bet your right!All that snow he found out there!He wants to bring it back home with him! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> tell me if this makes sense to you guys...
> 
> I have two boxes coming from Slug.
> They started in frazeysburg Ohio. from there went WEST to kansas city
> Then they traveled NORTH to Des Moines Iowa....WTF
> The whole time they should have been going south to ALABAMA!!!



Its no wonder them idiots are broke! That is just plain stupid


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Its no wonder them idiots are broke! That is just plain stupid



And the package is still in Des Moines...i just put the route on the map from des moines to auburn to prove the point. I guess its safe to say that this package isnt arriving on time!


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Same here......supposed to be single digits overnight tonight..probably more like teens here at the coast...snow Wed night into Thurs they say.......cheee..it!??!!! It chasing that cussed Jerry back this way...I know it is!!!!




Well...There!! I misspoke......I went to the bathroom and when I came out it is snowing NOW...damn Jerry must gave just flown over!!


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> tell me if this makes sense to you guys...
> 
> I have two boxes coming from Slug.
> They started in frazeysburg Ohio. from there went WEST to kansas city
> Then they traveled NORTH to Des Moines Iowa....WTF
> The whole time they should have been going south to ALABAMA!!!



That's your government saving money the "Gummint Way" Saws'll probably be all worn out and need complete rebuilds by the time they get to you.. Them road miles are hard on a saw!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well...There!! I misspoke......I went to the bathroom and when I came out it is snowing NOW...damn Jerry must gave just flown over!!



I bet hes pushing it ahead of him so its here when he lands! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

I would much rather send stuff fredx or oops but they just to far away from me.And ups is only open 2 hrs. in the evening?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Good morning fellas! Hopefully getting out of this town today! Itchin tp get back to work


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Good morning fellas! Hopefully getting out of this town today! Itchin tp get back to work



Itchin to send me a saw!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Itchin to send me a saw!



My mom should be boxing it up today  
She is gonna have to take off the B&C this should be interesting!


----------



## roncoinc

I am NOT going to be a slug like i was yestday !!!
i WILL get out of this chair,,,,,sometime,,,,,..
58 deg out but sunshine.
got a midgit saw box ready to mail but need packing material for a slug box !!
i know !!! if i get a box today i can recycle it ! 

trying to put everybody in order by numbers now,all those meen to me yestday 

Any body heard from Jon ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> I am NOT going to be a slug like i was yestday !!!
> i WILL get out of this chair,,,,,sometime,,,,,..
> 58 deg out but sunshine.
> got a midgit saw box ready to mail but need packing material for a slug box !!
> i know !!! if i get a box today i can recycle it !
> 
> trying to put everybody in order by numbers now,all those meen to me yestday
> 
> Any body heard from Jon ??



Im sorry I was so meeeen to you! 
Now please.. dont spoil my stihl and put a husky in there :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Trying out a new grinding bit I got from that widget place.This thing is wonderful!!!!!! If you got a lot of stuff to remove that is? This 365 jug has a lot to get out!Did something in my camera?And can't find the resize tool?Have to post it later :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Think I got it now?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Think I got it now?



What are you using to port your saws John? A dremnel?


----------



## jimdad07

Don't have to start work until 5 this afternoon, have to head to the big city in a few minutes to pick up a bunch of materials for the job. Going to be a long week, have to do it all week long. Won't be able to pop in at night this week.

Jacob: I am from Indiana,PA. I have family that live in Punxatawney, PA. I haven't been down that way in close to ten years.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> What are you using to port your saws John? A dremnel?



Yep a dremel.That bit is 1/8" shaft


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Don't have to start work until 5 this afternoon, have to head to the big city in a few minutes to pick up a bunch of materials for the job. Going to be a long week, have to do it all week long. Won't be able to pop in at night this week.
> 
> Jacob: I am from Indiana,PA. I have family that live in Punxatawney, PA. I haven't been down that way in close to ten years.



Don't sound like no fun at all Jim. :msp_sad:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Don't have to start work until 5 this afternoon, have to head to the big city in a few minutes to pick up a bunch of materials for the job. Going to be a long week, have to do it all week long. Won't be able to pop in at night this week.
> 
> Jacob: I am from Indiana,PA. I have family that live in Punxatawney, PA. I haven't been down that way in close to ten years.


 I was born in Ft. Wayne IN. My dad and mom was born and raised in Elkhart IN. 




tbone75 said:


> Yep a dremel.That bit is 1/8" shaft


 I got the 90 degree dremel from harbor freight. I havent used it yet. I think it will work out pretty good! 
I dont think ill be able to reach transfers with it though?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I was born in Ft. Wayne IN. My dad and mom was born and raised in Elkhart IN.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the 90 degree dremel from harbor freight. I havent used it yet. I think it will work out pretty good!
> I dont think ill be able to reach transfers with it though?



I have 2 Uncles over in Anderson IN. just South of Ft Wayne and North of Indy. Haven't seen the 90 degree dremel?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I have 2 Uncles over in Anderson IN. just South of Ft Wayne and North of Indy. Haven't seen the 90 degree dremel?



1/4" Front Exhaust Air Angle Die Grinder 
here ya go.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Think I got it now?



Holy chit !! that thing looks aggressive !!
number #2


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> 1/4" Front Exhaust Air Angle Die Grinder
> here ya go.



Not to sure I would like that?You may like it just fine? I have been looking at the fordom grinder things.That looks like the best way to go?Unless you can get some dentist tools!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Holy chit !! that thing looks aggressive !!
> number #2



Not sure what # it was? But it sure cuts!! LOL Got to be careful with it! LOL This 365 jug needs a lot taken out so it helps.


----------



## tbone75

Any sign of your box yet Ron?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Not to sure I would like that?You may like it just fine? I have been looking at the fordom grinder things.That looks like the best way to go?Unless you can get some dentist tools!!



I havent even tried it yet? But it feels better in my hands then the common straight one? 

Ok lets stop talking about porting.. Your gonna make me tear into my other poulan to port!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I havent even tried it yet? But it feels better in my hands then the common straight one?
> 
> Ok lets stop talking about porting.. Your gonna make me tear into my other poulan to port!



Why not? Not like your out much LOL OK lunch time is over time to go grind!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Why not? Not like your out much LOL OK lunch time is over time to go grind!



I have been considering porting my 046? 
Def gonna wait till Jerry gets home


----------



## farrell

how goes it all?


----------



## AU_K2500

The plot thickens!!!! One box is at the post office.....the other still in des moines. 
Shipped at the same time, and im assuming close to the same size. Blows my mind.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> how goes it all?



Another slug fest today !


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> another slug fest today !



fun!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> The plot thickens!!!! One box is at the post office.....the other still in des moines.
> Shipped at the same time, and im assuming close to the same size. Blows my mind.



I sent a nice 394 husky to sawgarage and boxed it up reallll good! It gets to MA and the bar is hanging out the side of the box, and the box is beat to crap!  luckily the saw wasnt hurt


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Another slug fest today !



Hey Ron just wanted to send out my most sincere apology for my actions yesterday.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Ron just wanted to send out my most sincere apology for my actions yesterday.



OK,,i'll move you down to the #4 slot then ?? 
LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I couldnt respond yestday,i was laughing so hard i couldnt think of any good comebacks !! 
STILL cant !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> OK,,i'll move you down to the #4 slot then ??
> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I couldnt respond yestday,i was laughing so hard i couldnt think of any good comebacks !!
> STILL cant !



Wait.. 
I missed it?


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I sent a nice 394 husky to sawgarage and boxed it up reallll good! It gets to MA and the bar is hanging out the side of the box, and the box is beat to crap!  luckily the saw wasnt hurt



Why would you part with a nice 394 anyway ??
You have to tape a WIDE piece of cardboard over the ends of the bar so they dont poke out.
FIRST thing is to run over the flat box and leave tire tracks on it,that way the PO employees figure somebody already got it and dont bother.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Why would you part with a nice 394 anyway ??
> You have to tape a WIDE piece of cardboard over the ends of the bar so they dont poke out.
> FIRST thing is to run over the flat box and leave tire tracks on it,that way the PO employees figure somebody already got it and dont bother.



I didnt have the money to keep it, or rebuild it. Crank bearings let loose and tore the piss outta the P&C. It was from a local friend so I picked it up for jay. It was a low houe saw too! 

Hahaha! I know how it goes though, espeacially moving peoples boxes. The more fragileits marked the farther you throw it


----------



## sefh3

I spent all day yesterday hanging out with my creamsickles. I had a few smaller boxelder trees that needed to be removed. I found the MS250 is a great little saw. Now I'm feeling like a slug because I'm out of shape. Every freaking muscle hurts. Oh well.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

jimdad07 said:


> BTW, Dan when you read this in the morning I am not a full Yank, I was born in Indiana, PA. ....



whatchutalkinboutwillis? you were born in PA and you ain't a yank. alls i kin say bout that is - yes you are. lol


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Even though Alysha likes me the way i am now..
> I know it can change in a second. Im starting to learn about these women :hmm3grin2orange:



what you will learn is that you will NEVER be able to understand or predict how they're gonna act. tread softly as you go into the future.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jerrycmorrow said:


> what you will learn is that you will NEVER be able to understand or predict how they're gonna act. tread softly as you go into the future.



Well stated Jerry!


----------



## tbone75

Break time from grinding! This chit is nerve racking!:msp_scared: Maybe Ron can tell me what I got muffed up or don't :msp_unsure: I think I am ready to move on the the next hole? LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> The plot thickens!!!! One box is at the post office.....the other still in des moines.
> Shipped at the same time, and im assuming close to the same size. Blows my mind.



:msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,,i'll move you down to the #4 slot then ??
> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I couldnt respond yestday,i was laughing so hard i couldnt think of any good comebacks !!
> STILL cant !



All the effort I put into that! And I got nothing out of you  You know how hard all that typing is for a two fingered typer is! :deadhorse:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Thats looking good john! Wish I could see it run!  
How did you polish the ports on the 350 cylinder you sent me?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thats looking good john! Wish I could see it run!
> How did you polish the ports on the 350 cylinder you sent me?



Sand paper around a round pencil LOL Then a 1/2" buffer pad on the dremel with a little compound on it.Can you say PIA? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Sand paper around a round pencil LOL Then a 1/2" buffer pad on the dremel with a little compound on it.Can you say PIA? :hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_biggrin: 
How long did that take you??


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :msp_biggrin:
> How long did that take you??



Maybe 90 mins.?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Maybe 90 mins.?



It would probably take me forever, my hands cramp up when I do delicate work :bang: 

Like my new avatar? :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Break time from grinding! This chit is nerve racking!:msp_scared: Maybe Ron can tell me what I got muffed up or don't :msp_unsure: I think I am ready to move on the the next hole? LOL



Oh yeh man,thing otta sing


----------



## roncoinc

Midgit saw went out today.
got delivery confirmation and tracking !!
dont need more saws getting lost.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh yeh man,thing otta sing



OK on to the next hole :hmm3grin2orange: I am still not very good at this chit! LOL But as long as it runs I will be very happy! :hmm3grin2orange: Another pain pill and back at it!


----------



## tbone75

I don't have these things in my regular email.So here is one just for Ron! :msp_razz: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> i don't have these things in my regular email.so here is one just for ron! :msp_razz: :hmm3grin2orange:



ok . #1 . !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ok . #1 . !!



 I get told I am #1 a lot? :hmm3grin2orange: All them guys I worked with told me that every day  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

OK who dropped to #2 ?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> OK who dropped to #2 ?



no clue, but i think Im like #4....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> OK who dropped to #2 ?



Me, for making him box up a stinky creamsickle!


----------



## dancan

OK , on the way to work this am I listen to a an interview with a lady about how the ferry that used to travel from travel from Portland to Yarmouth has caused hardship .
She's a Mainer and her husband is a Ohier but live and work here .
On my way I'm behind a Beemer with Texas plates .
You guys planning an invasion ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> OK , on the way to work this am I listen to a an interview with a lady about how the ferry that used to travel from travel from Portland to Yarmouth has caused hardship .
> She's a Mainer and her husband is a Ohier but live and work here .
> On my way I'm behind a Beemer with Texas plates .
> You guys planning an invasion ?



Watch for a semi truck with a midget in it!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

This thread has morphed into a 'shout box'!

Some funny stuff! (sometimes)!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

manyhobies said:


> This thread has morphed into a 'shout box'!
> 
> Some funny stuff! (sometimes)!



There's a great bunch of guys in here!  
If anyone wants to know what America is really about.. they need to stick in this thread. 
...Minus them Canadians! :msp_sad:


----------



## dancan

Shoutbox ? Isn't that what Jacob uses to hop in the truck ?




Oh , soapbox :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Shoutbox ? Isn't that what Jacob uses to hop in the truck ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh , soapbox :hmm3grin2orange:



Noo I get a boost from my sidekick!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> OK , on the way to work this am I listen to a an interview with a lady about how the ferry that used to travel from travel from Portland to Yarmouth has caused hardship .
> She's a Mainer and her husband is a Ohier but live and work here .
> On my way I'm behind a Beemer with Texas plates .
> You guys planning an invasion ?



Cliffy? Maybe he went up for a visit? Seeing how he don't talk to us no more :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Me, for making him box up a stinky creamsickle!



Kicked you out didn't I !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Kicked you out didn't I !



Yea... thanks :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## AU_K2500

oh, and the icing on the cake!!!

The box thats taking a scenic tour of the US and possibly canada has the Husky in it....


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yea... thanks :msp_rolleyes:



Anybody that likes steels will always be a #2 !! . LOL !!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I get told I am #1 a lot? :hmm3grin2orange: All them guys I worked with told me that every day  :hmm3grin2orange:



Thats because you'r such a " stand up " guy !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> OK , on the way to work this am I listen to a an interview with a lady about how the ferry that used to travel from travel from Portland to Yarmouth has caused hardship .
> She's a Mainer and her husband is a Ohier but live and work here .
> On my way I'm behind a Beemer with Texas plates .
> You guys planning an invasion ?



Your to late Dan,,we already took over


----------



## dancan

Darnitt ! I thought I was getting up early enough to not miss a thing .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Anybody that likes steels will always be a #2  !! . LOL !!!











What steels???


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> What steels???



SEE ???
you otta train your dog to go poop outside !!!
instead of on top of the washing machine !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> SEE ???
> you otta train your dog to go poop outside !!!
> instead of on top of the washing machine !!



If my dog poops that... Im rich


----------



## tbone75

Who woke Ron up? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Who woke Ron up? :hmm3grin2orange:



Pfizer...........did.....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Pfizer...........did.....



How you doin tonite #3 ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> How you doin tonite #3 ?




Good... you get your chain plate yet?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Good... you get your chain plate yet?



Yes i did sir.
today.
installed and saw is finished.
thank you very much.


----------



## little possum

Turned in my hours today for last week. Only 58  lol

Ok guys, take it easy on me. I am new to this, and it took a lot of courage to post my screw up...








Plenty of things I could have/should have done different. But it was a bit of trial and error- hince all the screws  
But it fit perfectly, and now has 7 or so ammo cans on the bottom and 2 cases of 12ga shells, blind bags, and other junk.
Stuck some rubber mat on top to keep the cans from gouging.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Loos good to me zach! 
Is that maple?


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> Turned in my hours today for last week. Only 58  lol
> 
> Ok guys, take it easy on me. I am new to this, and it took a lot of courage to post my screw up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of things I could have/should have done different. But it was a bit of trial and error- hince all the screws
> But it fit perfectly, and now has 7 or so ammo cans on the bottom and 2 cases of 12ga shells, blind bags, and other junk.
> Stuck some rubber mat on top to keep the cans from gouging.



Looks good man, The best thing to do is trial and error so your on the right track, next thing you make will be even better. its just like any other trade skill, practice makes perfect. 

Its taken me the past 15 years to get where im at with wood working, and 10 years on welding. If your truely passionate about something it will come to you in time. 

But that looks great. glad its being used for something resourceful like holding ammo!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

Nice curio cabinet ! ..................................................:hmm3grin2orange:

Seriously I like it , what kind of wood ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Made it back to NS today around 11:30 , got home by 3:30, nice to be home.


----------



## little possum

Poplar. Mineral streaked is what the boss said. It was a bunch of culls. I think I only used 2 maybe 3 boards total. And dont have anything in it, but a trip over to work to build it.

Appreciate it fellas 

BigBlockBaby makes fun of it and calls it the "closet table" lol.


----------



## tbone75

I see the snow bird landed! :hmm3grin2orange: Sorry Jerry but you will have to work your way back up the list. :hmm3grin2orange: I took over #1


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Made it back to NS today around 11:30 , got home by 3:30, nice to be home.



Hey jerry! I was getting lonely.. Surrounded by these husky fellas and all


----------



## roncoinc

little possum said:


> Turned in my hours today for last week. Only 58  lol
> 
> Ok guys, take it easy on me. I am new to this, and it took a lot of courage to post my screw up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of things I could have/should have done different. But it was a bit of trial and error- hince all the screws
> But it fit perfectly, and now has 7 or so ammo cans on the bottom and 2 cases of 12ga shells, blind bags, and other junk.
> Stuck some rubber mat on top to keep the cans from gouging.



Hey man,,that looks pretty darn nifty to me !!


----------



## little possum

Who you callin husky, shrimp? 

Thanks Ron!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Welcome back, Jerry! You brought winter back with you.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

little possum said:


> Who you callin husky, shrimp?
> 
> Thanks Ron!



Ohh.... No one!! 
:help::help:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I see the snow bird landed! :hmm3grin2orange: Sorry Jerry but you will have to work your way back up the list. :hmm3grin2orange: I took over #1



Go for it buddy, my time on here will be limited for a while as I have a lot to catch up with.


----------



## tbone75

Had nuff grinding for the day! Very hard on my nerves! I did try the new long bits I bought.They do help getting back in there!But that is all there good for LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Go for it buddy, my time on here will be limited for a while as I have a lot to catch up with.



I bet you do! Good luck!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey jerry! I was getting lonely.. Surrounded by these husky fellas and all



I have noticed a lot of smelly orange turd talk on here lately......LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ohh.... No one!!
> :help::help:



You better watch out, ill whoop a midgets arse. itll be like andre the giant VS. ....well, a midget.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mill_wannabe said:


> Welcome back, Jerry! You brought winter back with you.



It kind of got here ahead of me but yes its snowing here now....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It kind of got here ahead of me but yes its snowing here now....LOL



I said you was pushing it ahead of you so you could land in it!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have noticed a lot of smelly orange turd talk on here lately......LOL


 I know :mad2:



AU_K2500 said:


> You better watch out, ill whoop a midgets arse. itll be like andre the giant VS. ....well, a midget.



:help::help: HELP!!!!
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I said you was pushing it ahead of you so you could land in it!



Yep, just like it was before I left for out there. No where as bad as the 24" that fell while I was out at Lake Tahoe.


----------



## tbone75

What happen to Papa Smurf?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Go for it buddy, my time on here will be limited for a while as I have a lot to catch up with.



Welcome back #5 !! . 
you got work to do !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Welcome back #5 !! .
> you got work to do !!



#5???? WOW he is slipping bad! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Wonder how long it will take the wino sober up? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wonder how long it will take the wino sober up? :hmm3grin2orange:



Just got to get a few Keiths in me and the wine won`t have a chance...LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just got to get a few Keiths in me and the wine won`t have a chance...LOL



Hey Jerry how much is a good running P60 worth?


----------



## diggers_dad

little possum said:


> Turned in my hours today for last week. Only 58  lol
> 
> Ok guys, take it easy on me. I am new to this, and it took a lot of courage to post my screw up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of things I could have/should have done different. But it was a bit of trial and error- hince all the screws
> But it fit perfectly, and now has 7 or so ammo cans on the bottom and 2 cases of 12ga shells, blind bags, and other junk.
> Stuck some rubber mat on top to keep the cans from gouging.



That doesn't look too bad at all. I used to do some semi-professionally and know first hand how time-consuming and difficult that work is. Don't let anyone run you down - you did good!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> #5???? WOW he is slipping bad! :hmm3grin2orange:



He's been gone awhile you know ?


----------



## diggers_dad

Stihls rule!!

I love flippy caps!!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Stihls rule!!
> 
> I love flippy caps!!



:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He's been gone awhile you know ?



:hmm3grin2orange: I may try to keep him back there? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Stihls rule!!
> 
> I love flippy caps!!



I can see your trying to work your way up,,,,, #3.5 ! .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Stihls rule!!
> 
> I love flippy caps!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I can see your trying to work your way up,,,,, #3.5 ! .



Had to make some room? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Had to make some room? :hmm3grin2orange:



everybody trying so hard !
cant fit them all in !


----------



## tbone75

Ron did you get one of them long dremel carbide bits?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron did you get one of them long dremel carbide bits?



Got two.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> everybody trying so hard !
> cant fit them all in !



Can I get any higher than #1 ? After you get that box I could get there? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I can see your trying to work your way up,,,,, #3.5 ! .



woh woh, dont get to hasty Ron, you really think he needs to be ahead of me?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got two.



Me too LOL It does work good to get back in there.Just not as good on the rest of it?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> woh woh, dont get to hasty Ron, you really think he needs to be ahead of me?



I could tell you how to get back ahead of him :monkey:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Jerry how much is a good running P60 worth?



I have bought them from $75. up to $300. depending on physical shape, paint condition and if the decals are still on them. Check the P&C closely as they are getting costly for new ones.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have bought them from $75. up to $300. depending on physical shape, paint condition and if the decals are still on them. Check the P&C closely as they are getting costly for new ones.



Will do  
Thanks. 
I hear there stout saws huh?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Will do
> Thanks.
> I hear there stout saws huh?



In the right hands, in the right condition and if certain work is carried out on them they are in a league of their own. strong!!!! yes.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> In the right hands, in the right condition and if certain work is carried out on them they are in a league of their own. strong!!!! yes.



Good to hear. 
I got a shot at one, and have always wanted one.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I could tell you how to get back ahead of him :monkey:



dont think i wanna know....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> dont think i wanna know....



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

well i now know the CORRECT way to hook up fuel lines on a carb with a separate primer bulb......


----------



## PB

I have to hand it to Robin, there is something very natural about Ballantine's and Jonsereds. Three "half quarts" in, I have fixed 3 saws. Got the plug hole fixed on the 625, tank off the 2159 and the 52 running.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello peeps. Just getting in from work. Getting a bite and heading for bed. Catch you guys later.


----------



## l3lue

PB said:


> I have to hand it to Robin, there is something very natural about Ballantine's and Jonsereds. Three "half quarts" in, I have fixed 3 saws. Got the plug hole fixed on the 625, tank off the 2159 and the 52 running.



How did you fix the plug hole ?


----------



## dancan

Mornin' ya bunch of bedwarmerzz .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Too damned cold to get up early, Dan! I want last week back.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep about 18 degres here this AM and the wind just howled all night.....I bet Hoss ain't liking it that much either...he's been shedding like crazy the last coulpe weeks.....


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> I have to hand it to Robin, there is something very natural about Ballantine's and Jonsereds. Three "half quarts" in, I have fixed 3 saws. Got the plug hole fixed on the 625, tank off the 2159 and the 52 running.



LOL Now what saws are the next three that need fixing??LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

I didn't mention it yesterday but I got a box of new parts from spike60. Along with a bunch of paperwork on the oldies (1970-90) Spec sheets...price lists...add posters...a handful of manuals....and a very nice workshop manual on the 2065 and 2071 EPA saws which some of the parts were for!! Anyway armed with new parts I was able to put a throttle cable on a clients 2054 and tune that to spec, which completes this clients 2 saw job as I overhauled his 621 a couple weeks ago. I was also able to put the 2071 back together to the point where all I have left to do is kit and clean the carb, fire it up and tune it and that saw will be ready to exit the shop too, along with the other two, leaving three neat piles of cash in their place!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Must have been a " HOSER RAY " day yestiday.. 
I also got into my 920.
Afraid i may need a case of ballentine for this one .. 









The p&c are toast.
dunno what happened but in the out of focus blurry pic you can see how white the plug is...
there is a small chunk out of the top edge of the piston.
the rings are welded closed with massive scoring on the piston.
the cylinder is just as bad,no saving that one with transfer and scoring 1/2 way around it.












I think a top end may be hard to find


----------



## Cantdog

Trade ya a case of Ballantine for it Ron.....'bout the same headache either way.....but more fun with the Ballantine..maybe...LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Trade ya a case of Ballantine for it Ron.....'bout the same headache either way.....but more fun with the Ballantine..maybe...LOL!!



I was hoping YOU would come up with a suggestion ??
on fixing it.


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Mornin' ya bunch of bedWETTERzz .



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## tbone75

So much for my fruit trees! Looks like it frosted hard out there :bang:


----------



## roncoinc

My roses !! . 

My fuits !! . 

My pansies !! . 

What in heavens name will i do ??
oh gosh,oh golly,oh gee


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My roses !! .
> 
> My fuits !! .
> 
> My pansies !! .
> 
> What in heavens name will i do ??
> oh gosh,oh golly,oh gee



I think I will start me a list! Papa Smurf is #1 at the moment :msp_sneaky:


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> I can see your trying to work your way up,,,,, #3.5 ! .



Husky - for the man who doesn't mind pulling 10 or more times to start a saw!


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Husky - for the man who doesn't mind pulling 10 or more times to start a saw!



You work real hard you can get on TWO list's now ! LOL !


----------



## tbone75

I am getting worried about the box I sent to Papa Smurf? Its been in Warendale PA for the last 4 days?They said it would be there the 24th. The other box of Mark's is still stuck in IA ?


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> well i now know the CORRECT way to hook up fuel lines on a carb with a separate primer bulb......



They say they can only run one way, but I've proved 'em different a couple of times!!! I will admit they run BETTER when they're hooked up correctly.



Cantdog said:


> Yep about 18 degres here this AM and the wind just howled all night.....I bet Hoss ain't liking it that much either...he's been shedding like crazy the last coulpe weeks.....



65° F this morning on its way to 80°.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Husky - for the man who doesn't mind pulling 10 or more times to start a saw!



Thin I just found #2 !


----------



## AU_K2500

diggers_dad said:


> They say they can only run one way, but I've proved 'em different a couple of times!!! I will admit they run BETTER when they're hooked up correctly.



My problem was the guy gave it to me with missing fuel lines....and he had worked on it himself. So the location of the lines had to be thrown out the window. i figured out pretty quick the direction on the bulb, and i was 80% sure i knew the direction of flow on the carb. But the problem i had was i was pushing the gas through, not pulling the gas through. 

Another thing about this cheap POS crap the produce now is everything is PLASTIC!!! the stack, (carb, cover, filter and another cover) are all bolted to a crankcase cover that is PLASTIC!!!!! and the moron that gave it to me had over tightened the coarse thread bolts and shreaded the hole....so last night was spent greasing the screw. mixing up some JB weld, and creating threads for the mounting bolt. We will see how it holds this afternoon.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> My problem was the guy gave it to me with missing fuel lines....and he had worked on it himself. So the location of the lines had to be thrown out the window. i figured out pretty quick the direction on the bulb, and i was 80% sure i knew the direction of flow on the carb. But the problem i had was i was pushing the gas through, not pulling the gas through.
> 
> Another thing about this cheap POS crap the produce now is everything is PLASTIC!!! the stack, (carb, cover, filter and another cover) are all bolted to a crankcase cover that is PLASTIC!!!!! and the moron that gave it to me had over tightened the coarse thread bolts and shreaded the hole....so last night was spent greasing the screw. mixing up some JB weld, and creating threads for the mounting bolt. We will see how it holds this afternoon.



I got some stuuf that works very good doing that!Mold release I use on guns when bedding the rifle.Spray it on let it dry and nothing sticks to it!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I was hoping YOU would come up with a suggestion ??
> on fixing it.



I can't help much Ron...other than ship it to Maine....I don't have any 8XX or 9XX or 1XX saws, so no parts......all I can say is watch ebay for a used P&C, check Scott and Brice,, maybe???

Still trade ya a case of the big B....cans or bottles???? (bottles have a neat puzzle in the cap...cans hold more though)


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I got some stuuf that works very good doing that!Mold release I use on guns when bedding the rifle.Spray it on let it dry and nothing sticks to it!



The bottom drawer of my rolling box is full of mold release and cleaner. I ganked as much as i could while working in plastic injection molding. I dont know if i told you guys but i was a mold tech for a company here i alabama for two years. It was good work, learned way more than i ever thought i would about plastic. 

We produced for some big names, Kohler, E-Z-GO, BMW, and Moultrie (deer feeders)

That mold release is good stuff, i use the cleaner alot more, its like a carb cleaner but on steroids. i dont know whats in the stuff but dont get it on Paint, plastic, labels....anything except bare metal really.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> The bottom drawer of my rolling box is full of mold release and cleaner. I ganked as much as i could while working in plastic injection molding. I dont know if i told you guys but i was a mold tech for a company here i alabama for two years. It was good work, learned way more than i ever thought i would about plastic.
> 
> We produced for some big names, Kohler, E-Z-GO, BMW, and Moultrie (deer feeders)
> 
> That mold release is good stuff, i use the cleaner alot more, its like a carb cleaner but on steroids. i dont know whats in the stuff but dont get it on Paint, plastic, labels....anything except bare metal really.



Ron knows a whole lot about plastic stuff! I use to get electronic cleaner from work.That is some great stuff too! LOL


----------



## PB

l3lue said:


> How did you fix the plug hole ?



Well i use the term 'fixed' loosely. I tried those save a thread kits. It was readily available and dirt cheap so i went that route. If it doesn't hold I will probably toss the jug and find a good used one.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> LOL Now what saws are the next three that need fixing??LOLOL!!!!!



Haha! The 111, 920 and that big Solo.


----------



## Duke Thieroff

I woke up this morning to find this little jewel on my text messages. 

I guess someone was feelin sexy last night. What he failed to realize was that he sent this photo to me and not to his girlfriend.

Let's play "try not to spit out your coffee"












Duke


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning fellas!


----------



## AU_K2500

Duke Thieroff said:


> I woke up this morning to find this little jewel on my text messages.
> 
> I guess someone was feelin sexy last night. What he failed to realize was that he sent this photo to me and not to his girlfriend.
> 
> Let's play "try not to spit out your coffee"
> 
> Duke



I literally just fell out of my chair, i was laughing so hard....as if we needed any more material on him! lol


----------



## AU_K2500

I hate to say it Duke, But i dont think it was a mistake, Ya see, if you look back several pages youll see where i brought little jacobb to light on his "lifestyle" and this is just further proof!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> I literally just fell out of my chair, i was laughing so hard....as if we needed any more material on him! lol



I laughed pretty hard myself when I first saw it... Then thought of the outcome :bang:







AU_K2500 said:


> I hate to say it Duke, But i dont think it was a mistake, Ya see, if you look back several pages youll see where i brought little jacobb to light on his "lifestyle" and this is just further proof!



Wait... What? Haha


----------



## roncoinc

LOL !!!!!!!!!!

oh man,,.
poor jacob !
he was just here then left !
we may never hear from him again !! LOL !!!
I think DUKE is now the new #1 . !! being THAT meen to post that .


----------



## tbone75

OOOooohhhhhh Duke I was trying to eat ! Barrrrrrffffffff ! I sure didn't last long at #1 ! Don't think I can ever get past that one :msp_confused: Just nothing I can think of to be any meener than that! That is nasty! Neeked midget right when I am trying to eat :msp_scared: I sure am glad he don't have my number!:msp_scared: May not need to worry cause he seems to have the hots for Duke :hmm3grin2orange: Mark was right the GF is just for show


----------



## tbone75

Been trying to get up and moving for almost 4 hrs. now? Yesterday must have been my good day LOL But after getting sick i think I will go do something to get that pic out of my head!:bang:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> oh man,,.
> poor jacob !
> he was just here then left !
> we may never hear from him again !! LOL !!!
> I think DUKE is now the new #1 . !! being THAT meen to post that .



Agreed... Duke, your number #1!! 
ESPECIALLY ON MY LIST!! 
Now excuse me while I go into my corner and cry 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



tbone75 said:


> OOOooohhhhhh Duke I was trying to eat ! Barrrrrrffffffff ! I sure didn't last long at #1 ! Don't think I can ever get past that one :msp_confused: Just nothing I can think of to be any meener than that! That is nasty! Neeked midget right when I am trying to eat :msp_scared: I sure am glad he don't have my number!:msp_scared: May not need to worry cause he seems to have the hots for Duke :hmm3grin2orange: Mark was right the GF is just for show



I guess I could of had my shorts off?? 
I have your number! you better watch it! My girlfriend thought it was funny too! :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

I guess I could of had my shorts off?? 


There goes MY day,ruined


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I guess I could of had my shorts off??
> 
> 
> There goes MY day,ruined



Im not going to sleep tonight due to the fear of nightmares....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I guess I could of had my shorts off??
> 
> 
> There goes MY day,ruined



Ruined my day too! Guess I will go to a pawn shop that is suppose to be saving me all the junk saws?Haven't been there in 6 weeks? Most likely all he has is poolins LOL But 5 to 10 bucks apiece no matter what they are may be worth a shot? Soon as the OL gets home I will go see?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Agreed... Duke, your number #1!!
> ESPECIALLY ON MY LIST!!
> Now excuse me while I go into my corner and cry
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could of had my shorts off??
> I have your number! you better watch it! My girlfriend thought it was funny too! :msp_sad:



Band camp here he comes :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Your welcome guys!


----------



## tbone75

Ron you need to try one of them grinder bits I showed you yesterday! Taking that middle out is so easy!I wouldn't try doing the inside edge or outside edge?But you can take that middle part out in 1/3 of the time!Plus nice and even too!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Your welcome guys!



oke::jawdrop::surrender::choler::waaaht:


----------



## tbone75

Don't you ever do that again you dang midget :looser::beat_plaster::burn_joss_stick::nosebleed: I am never going to be right again !:help:


----------



## dancan

Well ................................ that was interesting .










I'm not quite sure what to say .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

How about "Photoshop contest!"?


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> How about "Photoshop contest!"?



Papa Smurf could do something good with it? Hes the puter geek! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Papa Smurf could do something good with it? Hes the puter geek! :hmm3grin2orange:



having a major in design. Im pretty good with all the Adobe programs as well as some other rendering programs...the possibilities are endless....Ill hold onto this until the perfect opportunity arises!


----------



## tbone75

I sure hope I find something good at the pawn shop today?Or some trading stuff! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I sure hope I find something good at the pawn shop today?Or some trading stuff! LOL



Get some good tradin' stuff and we'll just ship boxes back and forth for a while. Need a Mini-Mac?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Get some good tradin' stuff and we'll just ship boxes back and forth for a while. Need a Mini-Mac?



You trying to make me sick again? mini-mac!! :bad_smelly: I still have one here I can send you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Don't you ever do that again you dang midget :looser::beat_plaster::burn_joss_stick::nosebleed: I am never going to be right again !:help:



I didnt do it!! Blame duke! Haha








dancan said:


> Well ................................ that was interesting .
> 
> I'm not quite sure what to say .



 
Just... Dont say nuthin!

Latest in my life... Besides being embarassed to ####!
Dispatch called this morning and told us we might not get a load until late next week! Well we decided that it would be cheaper to go home then spend 1400$ in expensises for another week!
So we get our stuff packed up and ready to go out the door in the truck and hooking up the trailer and we get a call! Dispatch saying they had a "hot load" coming out of maine. And then another small load in new york city.

Now were up on our way to maine (York maine) right on the coast again! 
Robin how fat is that from you? 

Keep your eye out for a naked midget!  

Alysha was alittle upset i couldnt make it home. But i told her we would be home for awhile in a couple of weeks and i would go down to stay with her for a weekend. Should be good (I have to retain my manlyness) 

Speaking of manyleness, i got a lead on a p60, and p61


----------



## dancan

Dooooon't worry , I'm sure I'll think of sumthin to say .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Dooooon't worry , I'm sure I'll think of sumthin to say .



:bang: :bang:


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Keep your eye out for a naked midget!
> 
> Alysha was alittle upset i couldnt make it home. But i told her we would be home for awhile in a couple of weeks and i would go down to stay with her for a weekend. Should be good *(I have to retain my manlyness)*



Don't you have to *ATTAIN* it first?


----------



## AU_K2500

ok fellas need help FAST got the trimmer back together doesnt run worth a crap...when i shut off (or it dies) gas continues to gurgle....errr flow from the holes in the throat of the carb....will a rebuild kit help, i was planning on that anyway. what causes the gas to continue to flow like that? a bad seat? wrong adjusment somewhere? any help is appreciated.


----------



## PB

*I think this helps.*







View attachment 231101


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Lmao!! 
Im never gonna live this down!!


----------



## PB

diggers_dad said:


> Don't you have to *ATTAIN* it first?



Yep. He also needs to grow several more inches. I bet he isn't allowed on any roller coasters. It is probably good for his parents though, he can pass for being under 12 and can eat free at most restaurants.


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Lmao!!
> Im never gonna live this down!!



I never knew light switches were at shoulder height? Maybe I need to fix all the switches in my house by raising them up a foot or so.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> I never knew light switches were at shoulder height? Maybe I need to fix all the switches in my house by raising them up a foot or so.



That light switch does me make look short? 
Im 5' 6"


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That light switch does me make look short?
> Im 5' 6"



It doesn't make you _look_ like anything. You _are_ short. 

Midget. Is your girlfriend the big spoon?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> It doesn't make you _look_ like anything. You _are_ short.
> 
> Midget. Is your girlfriend the big spoon?



No shes not  


John, get any new saws today?


----------



## AU_K2500

AU_K2500 said:


> ok fellas need help FAST got the trimmer back together doesnt run worth a crap...when i shut off (or it dies) gas continues to gurgle....errr flow from the holes in the throat of the carb....will a rebuild kit help, i was planning on that anyway. what causes the gas to continue to flow like that? a bad seat? wrong adjusment somewhere? any help is appreciated.



nudge


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> nudge



Happens to me all time. I take off the line coming from the gas tank, gas continues to flow. Open the gas cap to relieve the preassure. 
So your anwser is there is still preassure from the gas tank from it running. 
Is it leaking from the throat of the carb???


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> nudge



Jaycubb has worked on some carbs before , may be he could send you some "How To'' pictures .


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> nudge



is there a valve in the gas cap?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Jaycubb has worked on some carbs before , may be he could send you some "How To'' pictures .



You guys better watch it! I can post even worst pictures!! Like... Pictures of minimacs!!


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Jaycubb has worked on some carbs before , may be he could send you some "How To'' pictures .



Ive blocked all photo sharing from midgets...so that wouldnt work...

But seriously, i re-built the carb and it still does it! im afraid im not adjusting the metering arm correctly.


----------



## AU_K2500

jerrycmorrow said:


> is there a valve in the gas cap?



probably. need to check.


----------



## RandyMac

noisy here today

Current Eureka NEXRAD Radar Map : Weather Underground


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Happens to me all time. I take off the line coming from the gas tank, gas continues to flow. Open the gas cap to relieve the preassure.
> So your anwser is there is still preassure from the gas tank from it running.
> Is it leaking from the throat of the carb???



yep. leaking into to the throat of the carb and flooding the cylinder.


----------



## dancan

Was noisy here this am but all we got left is wind .
Current Halifax Radar Map : Weather Underground


----------



## cat-face timber

Here is a real MAC

MC3516


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> yep. leaking into to the throat of the carb and flooding the cylinder.



Check for a valve on the gas cap. 
If theres one post back here.


----------



## PB

AU_K2500 said:


> Ive blocked all photo sharing from midgets...so that wouldnt work...
> 
> But seriously, i re-built the carb and it still does it! im afraid im not adjusting the metering arm correctly.



It needs to be flush with the body of the carb. Did you hold up the carb to see through the needle inlet? Did you replace the needle or just the gaskets?

Which model of carb is on the trimmer? Zama, Walbro, Tillotson?


----------



## AU_K2500

PB said:


> It needs to be flush with the body of the carb. Did you hold up the carb to see through the needle inlet? Did you replace the needle or just the gaskets?
> 
> Which model of carb is on the trimmer? Zama, Walbro, Tillotson?



its a walbro WT 598 I did a full rebuild with new needle, screen, gaskets


----------



## AU_K2500

AU_K2500 said:


> its a walbro WT 598 I did a full rebuild with new needle, screen, gaskets



so when your "adjust" the metering arm, your just bending it right?


----------



## pioneerguy600

cat-face timber said:


> Here is a real MAC
> 
> MC3516



MMmmm,....I want one, that is one sexy lookin saw, bet it has great sideways balance that`s important for trimming toenails......LOL


----------



## PB

AU_K2500 said:


> so when your "adjust" the metering arm, your just bending it right?



Yeah, hold the needle tight in the seat and gently adjust the arm so it is flush. Ron had a nice picture somewhere of how to adjust it on a Walbro but damned if I can find it. On the Walbro, there is another step where the lever must be flush, it is not on the upmost part. 

Do you have the gaskets on in the correct order?


----------



## PB

Found it. http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/164717.htm


----------



## AU_K2500

PB said:


> Yeah, hold the needle tight in the seat and gently adjust the arm so it is flush. Ron had a nice picture somewhere of how to adjust it on a Walbro but damned if I can find it. On the Walbro, there is another step where the lever must be flush, it is not on the upmost part.
> 
> Do you have the gaskets on in the correct order?



thats the problem. im making it flush with the top surface, i think it needs to be flush with a lower surface. im gonna go check it out and look for the cap vent. be back in a jiff. 

and yes, gaskets are in proper order, more i think about it, im afraid the metering arm is too high.


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I didnt do it!! Blame duke! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just... Dont say nuthin!
> 
> Latest in my life... Besides being embarassed to ####!
> Dispatch called this morning and told us we might not get a load until late next week! Well we decided that it would be cheaper to go home then spend 1400$ in expensises for another week!
> So we get our stuff packed up and ready to go out the door in the truck and hooking up the trailer and we get a call! Dispatch saying they had a "hot load" coming out of maine. And then another small load in new york city.
> 
> Now were up on our way to maine (York maine) right on the coast again!
> Robin how fat is that from you?
> 
> Keep your eye out for a naked midget!
> 
> Alysha was alittle upset i couldnt make it home. But i told her we would be home for awhile in a couple of weeks and i would go down to stay with her for a weekend. Should be good (I have to retain my manlyness)
> 
> Speaking of manyleness, i got a lead on a p60, and p61



York is just barely in Maine..just over the border.....I am a little over halfway up the coast....but Ron is right there in southern New Hampshire

you could go visit him easy enough.........but you had better be wearing some clothes...Ron's kinda funny about that stuff....I can see it now a nekid midget being whipped back down the driveway by a white wiskered smurf with a broke stihl starter rope!!! LOL!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> York is just barely in Maine..just over the border.....I am a little over halfway up the coast....but Ron is right there in southern New Hampshire
> 
> you could go visit him easy enough.........but you had better be wearing some clothes...Ron's kinda funny about that stuff....I can see it now a nekid midget being whipped back down the driveway by a white wiskered smurf with a broke stihl starter rope!!! LOL!!!



Id love to see a smurf!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> York is just barely in Maine..just over the border.....I am a little over halfway up the coast....but Ron is right there in southern New Hampshire
> 
> you could go visit him easy enough.........but you had better be wearing some clothes...Ron's kinda funny about that stuff....I can see it now a nekid midget being whipped back down the driveway by a white wiskered smurf with a broke stihl starter rope!!! LOL!!!









There , he's all dressed , shouldn't be an issues .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> York is just barely in Maine..just over the border.....I am a little over halfway up the coast....but Ron is right there in southern New Hampshire
> 
> you could go visit him easy enough.........but you had better be wearing some clothes...Ron's kinda funny about that stuff....I can see it now a nekid midget being whipped back down the driveway by a white wiskered smurf with a broke stihl starter rope!!! LOL!!!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: That would be fun to watch ! Very good Robin!


----------



## tbone75

No saws today.The guy told me he sold 5 of them yesterday? Yes right LOL But I did get a nice hat! Daytona Bike Week 2012 ! LOL Wish I could have been there :msp_sad:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> There , he's all dressed , shouldn't be an issues .



Where did you get the picture of me ready for my friends wedding??? 







tbone75 said:


> No saws today.The guy told me he sold 5 of them yesterday? Yes right LOL But I did get a nice hat! Daytona Bike Week 2012 ! LOL Wish I could have been there :msp_sad:



Day late and dollar short


----------



## tbone75

Not bad Dan! But you guys got to quit repostin that pic ! I am going to puke again! :msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas thanks for all the help! Shes singing a different tune now! It was the metering arm. 

On to the next project...
Gonna get the homelites John sent me running. 

Hey Ron wanna pull some bolts and screw off an XL for me!


----------



## AU_K2500

so, guess who has two thumbs, and their package is still in Des Moines IOWA!!!!


THIS GUY:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

New hat!


----------



## dancan

I think this is what he was trying to say .







I'm sure the return pics would be interesting , but not Duke's .


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> so, guess who has two thumbs, and their package is still in Des Moines IOWA!!!!
> 
> 
> THIS GUY:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:



I would sure like to know WTF they are doing? I think the one for Ron is still in PA ? Been sitting there 4 days now!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Some real lookers


----------



## Duke Thieroff

Duke Thieroff said:


> I woke up this morning to find this little jewel on my text messages.
> 
> I guess someone was feelin sexy last night. What he failed to realize was that he sent this photo to me and not to his girlfriend.
> 
> Let's play "try not to spit out your coffee"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duke



Bump!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> New hat!



Where's mine ?


----------



## dancan

I'm stihl laughing :msp_biggrin: , the daughter wants to know why .


----------



## PB

So I thought the local Jonsered dealer had redeemed himself until I tried to use the parts he gave me. I asked for a 2159 fuel tank, and he gave me a 2150. :msp_angry: This is the 3rd time he has given me the wrong parts.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> I'm stihl laughing :msp_biggrin: , the daughter wants to know why .



Yeaaa go ahead and show her! 
Or give me her number and i will! (Only if she is 16+)


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Where's mine ?



Sitting right here? When you coming to get it? :msp_smile:


----------



## Duke Thieroff

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yeaaa go ahead and show her!
> Or give me her number and i will! (Only if she is 16+)



Daughter jokes Jake! Unacceptable, have a little bit of red rep for that one.

:msp_wink:



dancan said:


> I'm stihl laughing :msp_biggrin: , the daughter wants to know why .



Just tell her you're laughing at a ficticious elfin-type character. You know, the kind that struts it's stuff in a cheap chintzy motel room.

Come to think of it we just had St. Patty's. You can call him a leprechaun. That'll do.


Chris


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> So I thought the local Jonsered dealer had redeemed himself until I tried to use the parts he gave me. I asked for a 2159 fuel tank, and he gave me a 2150. :msp_angry: This is the 3rd time he has given me the wrong parts.



I have a good relationship with my parts dealers but I give them the part numbers to the parts I need, that way if I happened to get the wrong part its my fault not theirs. To date I have never gotten the wrong part or parts and I get a hat anytime I ask for one.....LOL


----------



## PB

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a good relationship with my parts dealers but I give them the part numbers to the parts I need, that way if I happened to get the wrong part its my fault not theirs. To date I have never gotten the wrong part or parts and I get a hat anytime I ask for one.....LOL



That is what I do most of the time but doesn't work with used parts. He goes out into his stock pile and brings it in the next day. I will stop back in tomorrow and see if he can get me the right one. Finding a tank for a 2159 is pretty damn hard without going the new route. The saw isn't worth the $80 for a new tank.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sitting right here? When you coming to get it? :msp_smile:



I need a passport to get to Mexiico ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Duke Thieroff said:


> Daughter jokes Jake! Unacceptable, have a little bit of red rep for that one.
> 
> :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Just tell her you're laughing at a ficticious elfin-type character. You know, the kind that struts it's stuff in a cheap chintzy motel room.
> 
> Come to think of it we just had St. Patty's. You can call him a leprechaun. That'll do.
> 
> 
> Chris



If only he was green.
I seen way too many of them greenies out in San Francisco on ST Paddies day....YUCK!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Does anyone know if Roper made a 3.7ci saw for Sears years ago with a Power Sharp doo-hickie built into the clutch cover? I'm working on one with a 917 part number prefix and a Tillotson carb. The thing has been sitting for 15+ years and fired on the second pull.


----------



## Duke Thieroff

pioneerguy600 said:


> If only he was green.
> I seen way too many of them greenies out in San Francisco on ST Paddies day....YUCK!!!!



Gawd, that picture is funny to look at!


Thanks Jake, you made my day!


Chris


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Does anyone know if Roper made a 3.7ci saw for Sears years ago with a Power Sharp doo-hickie built into the clutch cover? I'm working on one with a 917 part number prefix and a Tillotson carb. The thing has been sitting for 15+ years and fired on the second pull.



Yepp sears made one.
I have a craftsman with the powersharp dohickie. Great little saw! And if you can keep it, there strong saws! 

Jerry did you see the pics of the P60-P61? If so tell me i need to ask a question on them.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I need a passport to get to Mexiico ?



Afraid you do. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I need a passport to get to Mexiico ?



Yes you do and the security at the border may mistake you for a Mexican.


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yepp sears made one.
> I have a craftsman with the powersharp dohickie. Great little saw! And if you can keep it, there strong saws!



Just working on it for a buddy. Any idea if the special powersharp chain is still available?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yepp sears made one.
> I have a craftsman with the powersharp dohickie. Great little saw! And if you can keep it, there strong saws!
> 
> Jerry did you see the pics of the P60-P61? If so tell me i need to ask a question on them.



Yes I did, they look well used but the mechanical condition cannot be told by looking at picts, you need them in your hands.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes I did, they look well used but the mecvhanical condition cannot be told by looking at picts, you need them in your hands.



Same thing applies to a woman.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Just working on it for a buddy. Any idea if the special powersharp chain is still available?



I doubt it very much! Im sure you could find it somewhere, but it would be a pain!!


----------



## little possum

Classic. Glad I didnt wake up to that! Also, wanna take back my comment from the other day, about none of my saw buddies never text me. lol. Thanks for sparing me friends

11 hours on my feet over at the plant. Bedtime.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

little possum said:


> Classic. Glad I didnt wake up to that! Also, wanna take back my comment from the other day, about why none of my saw buddies never texting me. lol
> 
> 11 hours on my feet over at the plant. Bedtime.



 zachhh my friend! Whats your number??? Lol jkjk

Sound like a hard day! Night!


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Just working on it for a buddy. Any idea if the special powersharp chain is still available?



I see them from time to time om eBay and I think fellow member "Fish" has them or can get them. However unless its for a reconstruction or restoration to original I would not use one of those chains for actual cutting, they were lacking so badly for cutting speed.


----------



## tbone75

Where is Papa Smurf at tonight? He needs to pick on the midget too! :msp_w00t:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Maybe papa smurf heard i was coming to NH and hi tailed it to canada!!


----------



## AU_K2500

hey John, is the handle on the 101 supposed to be red? or is it from a different saw? 
And what all is in the other box? L65 and 150 parts?


----------



## AU_K2500

whered everybody go?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Where is Papa Smurf at tonight? He needs to pick on the midget too! :msp_w00t:



We need the big "meenie" , what`s he up to??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> whered everybody go?



Hey mark.
Is that a 101 homie? Its probably just from a red homie 101


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey John, is the handle on the 101 supposed to be red? or is it from a different saw?
> And what all is in the other box? L65 and 150 parts?



The 101 was like that when I got it? I was told a lot of them came that way? The other box has the 65 and more 150 parts.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> The 101 was like that when I got it? I was told a lot of them came that way? The other box has the 65 and more 150 parts.



Hope that L65 gets lost! 
If so im going to iowa to hunt it down! Lol


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> The 101 was like that when I got it? I was told a lot of them came that way? The other box has the 65 and more 150 parts.



Awesome, look forward to owning a husky...if and when it gets here!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hope that L65 gets lost!
> If so im going to iowa to hunt it down! Lol



if you willing to go through all that trouble. you can have it....i aint driving to Iowa

Yeah its a XL-101, i just looked them up, and they came in red or blue....so it just came off a red one. Good call shorty.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We need the big "meenie" , what`s he up to??



I wonder where he is?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Awesome, look forward to owning a husky...if and when it gets here!



I got more 150 parts if you want them?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I got more 150 parts if you want them?



i think im good...it looks almost complete. missing a couple bolts, and a muffler. dont think it needs a whole lot. 

you trying to push all your 150's off on me.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I didnt do it!! Blame duke! Haha
> 
> Just... Dont say nuthin!
> 
> Latest in my life... Besides being embarassed to ####!
> Dispatch called this morning and told us we might not get a load until late next week! Well we decided that it would be cheaper to go home then spend 1400$ in expensises for another week!
> So we get our stuff packed up and ready to go out the door in the truck and hooking up the trailer and we get a call! Dispatch saying they had a "hot load" coming out of maine. And then another small load in new york city.
> 
> Now were up on our way to maine (York maine) right on the coast again!
> Robin how fat is that from you?
> 
> Keep your eye out for a naked midget!
> 
> Alysha was alittle upset i couldnt make it home. But i told her we would be home for awhile in a couple of weeks and i would go down to stay with her for a weekend. Should be good (I have to retain my manlyness)
> 
> Speaking of manyleness, i got a lead on a p60, and p61



York maine about 1/2 hr from me.
stop at "ruby's pizza" on Rt1 right in york for the best pizza.
stone oven pizza with clams and lobster and scallops,etc..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> if you willing to go through all that trouble. you can have it....i aint driving to Iowa
> 
> Yeah its a XL-101, i just looked them up, and they came in red or blue....so it just came off a red one. Good call shorty.



Its what you get for putting together 3 frankensaw xl12s and 2 frankensaw 101s


----------



## AU_K2500

hey ron, got a bag of homelite XL series hardware laying around?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey john how is your p60 project going?


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Its what you get for putting together 3 frankensaw xl12s and 2 frankensaw 101s



only frankensaw ive got is my big ol C7 made from atleast 3 saws that i know of.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> hey ron, got a bag of homelite XL series hardware laying around?



As in the top handle xls?







AU_K2500 said:


> only frankensaw ive got is my big ol C7 made from atleast 3 saws that i know of.


 I love putting together frankensaws.. makes me feel evil!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> As in the top handle xls?



as in XL-12 or XL-101


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Id love to see a smurf!



Not unless you got clothes on !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> as in XL-12 or XL-101



I got rid of ALL of my xl12 stuff awhile back, bout gave it all away.







roncoinc said:


> Not unless you got clothes on !!



Yes clothes will be worn! 10 layers if you would like!!


----------



## roncoinc

​


AU_K2500 said:


> hey ron, got a bag of homelite XL series hardware laying around?



Yup !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> York maine about 1/2 hr from me.
> stop at "ruby's pizza" on Rt1 right in york for the best pizza.
> stone oven pizza with clams and lobster and scallops,etc..



1/2 hr ya say??
We dont have to load till friday! wanna meet up?


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> 1/2 hr ya say??
> We dont have to load till friday! wanna meet up?



dont do it Ron, Its a trap!

Ever heard of "to catch a predator"? Youll be having a long talk with chris hanson trying to explain why you agreed to meet him after looking at pictures of him half naked on the internet! lol


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey john how is your p60 project going?



No P60? P52 & P62. Same as they were :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> 1/2 hr ya say??
> We dont have to load till friday! wanna meet up?



Duke wont get jelouse ?? . 

When ??
where ?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> ​
> Yup !



you wouldnt want to pack it up with that C5 airfilter would ya?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> dont do it Ron, Its a trap!
> 
> Ever heard of "to catch a predator"? Youll be having a long talk with chris hanson trying to explain why you agreed to meet him after looking at pictures of him half naked on the internet! lol



He's a MINOR too !!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> you wouldnt want to pack it up with that C5 airfilter would ya?



Depends on what you need.
101 and xl12 aint the same.


----------



## tbone75

Mark would you like the rest of the 150 parts?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Depends on what you need.
> 101 and xl12 aint the same.




dont know what size they are... just need the four bolts that hold the starter cover on. might need a couple others after i tear into it...but i dont think so.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Mark would you like the rest of the 150 parts?



you already asked me once! lol. I think im good. more parts will just come together to make another saw....dont think i really need two 150's....or do I?


----------



## roncoinc

Gota make a desicion..................................
guy wants to trade me a lightly used 3120 for my 372 and a 55 rancher ?? Hmmm ,,,,
going to try and get more out of him.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> dont know what size they are... just need the four bolts that hold the starter cover on. might need a couple others after i tear into it...but i dont think so.



Them hardware store items.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He's a MINOR too !!



:msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Them hardware store items.



alright, i was just looking to get the hex head with the slot, but ill just go pick up some cheap bolts from lowes. Preciate it


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> you already asked me once! lol. I think im good. more parts will just come together to make another saw....dont think i really need two 150's....or do I?



If not the other Marc may take it? LOL I need room!Got more on the way :msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> If not the other Marc may take it? LOL I need room!Got more on the way :msp_scared:



a 150 sounds like a good digger project.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> No P60? P52 & P62. Same as they were :msp_sad:



What do you have left to finish??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> a 150 sounds like a good digger project.



I got a good 150 parts saw


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> a 150 sounds like a good digger project.



Hey! I didn't think of that! Great idea he can't say no! :msp_w00t:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Duke wont get jelouse ?? .
> 
> When ??
> where ?



Pm sent! Haha







roncoinc said:


> Gota make a desicion..................................
> guy wants to trade me a lightly used 3120 for my 372 and a 55 rancher ?? Hmmm ,,,,
> going to try and get more out of him.



Hmmm.. seems like an iffy trade?!?!?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> If not the other Marc may take it? LOL I need room!Got more on the way :msp_scared:



ill take any huskys your looking to get rid of....or any pro saw. Projects of course.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Gota make a desicion..................................
> guy wants to trade me a lightly used 3120 for my 372 and a 55 rancher ?? Hmmm ,,,,
> going to try and get more out of him.



Don't sound bad to me? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> ill take any huskys your looking to get rid of....or any pro saw. Projects of course.



Marc, check with little possum. He has some good saws in the swap meet pretty cheap


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got a good 150 parts saw



Send it to Digger! He may need it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Send it to Digger! He may need it :hmm3grin2orange:



Its a blue one. Ill have to clean it up alittle before i send it out. 
Needs a few parts.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> ill take any huskys your looking to get rid of....or any pro saw. Projects of course.



It could happen?After I get this garage up and start moving things?May have a lot to get rid of? LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Its a blue one. Ill have to clean it up alittle before i send it out.
> Needs a few parts.



Mine is red. LOL Hey Mark the muffler for yours is in the other box!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Chirp chirp chirp


----------



## tbone75

I am watching the rich duck call makers.This is just nuts! :hmm3grin2orange: If you seen these guys out some where you would think they were bums!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am watching the rich duck call makers.This is just nuts! :hmm3grin2orange: If you seen these guys out some where you would think they were bums!



What do the rich duck call users look like.??


----------



## tbone75

These guys should be named Clampit!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What do the rich duck call users look like.??



ZZ Top and a red neck crossed? LOL


----------



## tbone75

They got more money than most.But they look and act like hill billies!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They got more money than most.But they look and act like hill billies!



I have learned a long time ago that you can`t judge a book by its cover.


----------



## farrell

evening guys!


----------



## tbone75

I don't watch much TV but this if funny!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have learned a long time ago that you can`t judge a book by its cover.



That is so very true! I like these guys! They have money but they don't act like it!Still down to earth real people!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> evening guys!



How`s things out there?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening guys!



Hi Adam how you doing?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have learned a long time ago that you can`t judge a book by its cover.



I met a guy that lived in a early 70s double wide, owned enough tractors and farming land for 20 farmers  
One of the nicest guys ever! He would give you the shirt off his back. But if you screwed him out of a dollar, he would get it back... one way or another. Everyone said he was a millionare.







farrell said:


> evening guys!


 Hey adam!


----------



## farrell

lovely all just lovely! waitin for storms to get here. rounded up the parts for you jacob, goin out tomorrow. so if you need anything else let me know! BTW nice pic! LOL......was wantin to try a differnt carb on the weedeater wont work, holes dont line up. gonna rebuild the walbro carb from the 353 and put in the 350 to replace the zama that is in it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> lovely all just lovely! waitin for storms to get here. rounded up the parts for you jacob, goin out tomorrow. so if you need anything else let me know! BTW nice pic! LOL......was wantin to try a differnt carb on the weedeater wont work, holes dont line up. gonna rebuild the walbro carb from the 353 and put in the 350 to replace the zama that is in it.




Unless you got a B&C??  
Just be sure to throw the muffler bolts in, dont remember if i said?


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Unless you got a B&C??
> Just be sure to throw the muffler bolts in, dont remember if i said?



nope extra b/c. muff bolts are in the box


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> lovely all just lovely! waitin for storms to get here. rounded up the parts for you jacob, goin out tomorrow. so if you need anything else let me know! BTW nice pic! LOL......was wantin to try a differnt carb on the weedeater wont work, holes dont line up. gonna rebuild the walbro carb from the 353 and put in the 350 to replace the zama that is in it.



You need a whacker carb? I got a few new ones!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> nope extra b/c. muff bolts are in the box



Ok no biggie! 
If you have one, i could use a fuel vent. And a C clip?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You need a whacker carb? I got a few new ones!



i have that stihl fs61e. i took the original carb off cause it was junk and replaced with a walbro off a crapsman, it does alright. i was gonna put the zama from the 350 on it with the air filter set up.


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ok no biggie!
> If you have one, i could use a fuel vent. And a C clip?



i can pull the vent outta the tank, maybe? i have a clip


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> i can pull the vent outta the tank, maybe? i have a clip



Thanks man!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i have that stihl fs61e. i took the original carb off cause it was junk and replaced with a walbro off a crapsman, it does alright. i was gonna put the zama from the 350 on it with the air filter set up.



Let me know if you need one sometime?


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thanks man!!



never taken a vent out! learning time! hints?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Let me know if you need one sometime?



10-4 what you want for one?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> 10-4 what you want for one?



Future parts maybe? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Future parts maybe? LOL



such as? i would imagine you have a lot more than i do!!! LOL


----------



## farrell

nite john! off to bed for me early day tomorrow!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> such as? i would imagine you have a lot more than i do!!! LOL



Who knows what I may need or you may have next year? LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> nite john! off to bed for me early day tomorrow!



Me to! Nite


----------



## dancan

Bedwarmerzz ans ZZSlackerzz ! What a bunch .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Just makin' sure there's no nekkid minors in here before admitting I'm here. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Well , I ain't handin' out my cell number .............Just in case , how would I explain nekid mijet pics to the wife on my phone ?


----------



## l3lue

Sure is quiet in here ..... ,


----------



## dancan

Wait till Duke wakes up LOL .


----------



## farrell

mornin kids!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Mark would you like the rest of the 150 parts?



John do you (or anyone else for that matter) have decent muffler for a 150???


----------



## dancan

Huskeeey orange is made from the leftover drippings from Stihl .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Huskeeey orange is made from the leftover drippings from Stihl .



I thought Stihls were no slip-no drip.......other than bar oil.........I mean with flippycaps and all.........


----------



## dancan

They had an interview with a Mainer from Portland on the radio this am , she didn't talk funny or have a strange accent .




Should be spelled Hosskee because it = nutless


----------



## farrell

sorry jacob couldnt get the tank vent out but got your circlip. question for the masses........got the carb outta the 353 to see what model it was so i could get a kit.....walbro hda 199a.....noticed idler lever missing so got online to find the parts. pulled up the ipls on 350, 353, 346 none of these saws had that carb from what i could tell. i found it in the ipl for a 359. will it be okay to use this carb? does anybody happen to have the parts (idler lever, clip, screw)?


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see them from time to time om eBay and I think fellow member "Fish" has them or can get them. However unless its for a reconstruction or restoration to original I would not use one of those chains for actual cutting, they were lacking so badly for cutting speed.



Thanks for the information!



tbone75 said:


> If not the other Marc may take it? LOL I need room!Got more on the way :msp_scared:





AU_K2500 said:


> a 150 sounds like a good digger project.





tbone75 said:


> Hey! I didn't think of that! Great idea he can't say no! :msp_w00t:



Digger already thinks he can get saws for free! Don't encourage him!

Now the other boy, Max, he's looking to get started... How hard is a 150 to work on?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Well , I ain't handin' out my cell number .............Just in case , how would I explain nekid mijet pics to the wife on my phone ?



Tell her "he's just a friend hunny!!!" 







farrell said:


> sorry jacob couldnt get the tank vent out but got your circlip. question for the masses........got the carb outta the 353 to see what model it was so i could get a kit.....walbro hda 199a.....noticed idler lever missing so got online to find the parts. pulled up the ipls on 350, 353, 346 none of these saws had that carb from what i could tell. i found it in the ipl for a 359. will it be okay to use this carb? does anybody happen to have the parts (idler lever, clip, screw)?


 No problem adam, i think i needed the clips the most. Thanks for trying!  
Carbs are my speacialty, i couldnt tell you.

Stay at a rest area last night, and im sitting here waiting for my dad to fill out his log books, and up pulls this brand new mercedez car and out steps this crippled old lady. I go in the rest area alittle later and turns out that lady works as the greeter for the rest area here! Im gonna get a job at a rest area! I didnt know they payed that much!! Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Huskeeey orange is made from the leftover drippings from Stihl .



Leftover at the time of manufacture, not after assembly.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> They had an interview with a Mainer from Portland on the radio this am , she didn't talk funny or have a strange accent .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be spelled Hosskee because it = nutless



She was either from "Away" or aleast from the "other" Maine...the one that is really part of "Newchucetts"


Don't let Hoss hear you making nut jokes.....he doesn't see the humor and he don't need a passport to jog on up to NS and show you his heels!!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> sorry jacob couldnt get the tank vent out but got your circlip. question for the masses........got the carb outta the 353 to see what model it was so i could get a kit.....walbro hda 199a.....noticed idler lever missing so got online to find the parts. pulled up the ipls on 350, 353, 346 none of these saws had that carb from what i could tell. i found it in the ipl for a 359. will it be okay to use this carb? does anybody happen to have the parts (idler lever, clip, screw)?



If i remember correctally isnt that the problem carb that came on some 357 and 369's ?
i have one of them i took off a 357.
i think i would try to go with original carb.
i may have one.
need to find the ipl to see if i do.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> If i remember correctally isnt that the problem carb that came on some 357 and 369's ?
> i have one of them i took off a 357.
> i think i would try to go with original carb.
> i may have one.
> need to find the ipl to see if i do.



IC the 353 takes the zama C3-EL17/18.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> She was either from "Away" or aleast from the "other" Maine...the one that is really part of "Newchucetts"
> 
> 
> Don't let Hoss hear you making nut jokes.....he doesn't see the humor and he don't need a passport to jog on up to NS and show you his heels!!



ALL of maine was once part of taxachussets.


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas, just handed the trimmer back over to the owner. Started on the first pull for him, so that made me look good! 
Now its back to working on my box o' projects....but i did see something disturbing last night, a puddle of bar oil underneath the SEZ Auto. Im pretty sure the piece of tygon i used wasnt large enough to seal the hole into the tank, and the tank is full so its just leaking out the back....i hope thats the problem!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

No sales tax in NH??? I may have to move here!


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No sales tax in NH??? I may have to move here!



PM's sent

where you at now ?


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys looks like rain all day today and tomorrow here.So I feel real good :bang:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digger already thinks he can get saws for free! Don't encourage him!
> 
> Now the other boy, Max, he's looking to get started... How hard is a 150 to work on?



A 150 is not a good first saw for him.I got one that is! I will get it out to you real soon! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys looks like rain all day today and tomorrow here.So I feel real good :bang:



Jacob still hasnt called me.
you got his phone ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> ALL of maine was once part of taxachussets.




Part of Maine got done with that.....


ALL the US once belonged to the King of England.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jacob still hasnt called me.
> you got his phone ?



Looking?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looking?



I cant call long distance


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I cant call long distance



Get skype or google talk , majick jack is pretty cheap .


----------



## dancan

Geez John , now that I got this high sped connection I can pop in and out real fast , you sure you don't want my old connection ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Geez John , now that I got this high sped connection I can pop in and out real fast , you sure you don't want my old connection ?



Some day I will have it


----------



## tbone75

Just sold a weedwhacker! LOL One I picked out of the trash and put a dollars worth of fuel line on for 50 bucks! LOL


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> IC the 353 takes the zama C3-EL17/18.



i thot the zama was the problem carb?:msp_confused: thot the walbro was a better carb?


----------



## jimdad07

I start pulling the night shift for a few days and I come back to see a half naked midget trying to make muscle in the mirror and he didn't even flush the toilet first. WTF?!?!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i thot the zama was the problem carb?:msp_confused: thot the walbro was a better carb?



Nope zama is the good one


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I start pulling the night shift for a few days and I come back to see a half naked midget trying to make muscle in the mirror and he didn't even flush the toilet first. WTF?!?!



I just talked to the midget LOL I told him no more of them neeked pics!


----------



## roncoinc

John,i heard from the midgit


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nope zama is the good one



well now that we got that straightened out........guess i want do it then!


----------



## tbone75

You know whats bad? The midget has my cell number now :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> i thot the zama was the problem carb?:msp_confused: thot the walbro was a better carb?



So wadda ya gonna do now ?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> John,i heard from the midgit



start looking out for chris hansen


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,i heard from the midgit



OK the little chit was sleeping! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Service sure is sucky up here!  but it is pretty country!!
May just have to move here to pester ron?? 

Sorry bout that jim, thought everyone needed alittle excitment???


----------



## tbone75

The midget called me on his Dads phone LOL Now I can rat him out!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> So wadda ya gonna do now ?



the 350 has the zama in it was gonna switch tp walbro but since the zama is better i will leave it alone


----------



## AU_K2500

well boys good news. Iowa finally got tired of holding on to the L65...its headed out of atlanta now! almost here.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Service sure is sucky up here!  but it is pretty country!!
> May just have to move here to pester ron??
> 
> Sorry bout that jim, thought everyone needed alittle excitment???



:msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

Jacob,,you GOTTA go here to eat !

Warren's Lobster House Restaurant - Kittery, Maine


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> So wadda ya gonna do now ?



i will how ever put the unlimited coil from the 353 in the 350


----------



## tbone75

Just sent usps 2 emails asking about the box I sent Ron.I sent the dang thing priority so it would be there the 24th. Its been sitting in warrendale Pa for 5 days now? This isn't looking good?Tryed calling but that is a joke! At least I put insurance on it!


----------



## tbone75

Think I will start trying fredx to send stuff?A lot farther away but has to be better!


----------



## farrell

ron i emailed you back if you didnt know already


----------



## farrell

hey john since you have a bit more experience with carbs and weedeaters than i......that stihl i have that i put the walbro on. when i got it goin took a lot of tunin to get it runnin plus it takes a bit for it to spool up once you hit the throttle. the carb not big enough?


----------



## dancan

Just got a call , got to go pick up a MS250 .
Spare Flippy caps for Robin LOL .


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> hey john since you have a bit more experience with carbs and weedeaters than i......that stihl i have that i put the walbro on. when i got it goin took a lot of tunin to get it runnin plus it takes a bit for it to spool up once you hit the throttle. the carb not big enough?



Kinda hard to tell?Sure could be not big enough? Can you get me a pic of the carb?I may be able to match one up for you?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Kinda hard to tell?Sure could be not big enough? Can you get me a pic of the carb?I may be able to match one up for you?



i dont remember the factory carb type. i put a walbro wt32 or wt34 (it appeared to be the same size) i think i will have to look. i did some research stihl put out a replacement walbro wt38


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> ron i emailed you back if you didnt know already



Last one i got was with a price that i am considering,allowing for other parts i would need. 
tnx.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i dont remember the factory carb type. i put a walbro wt32 or wt34 (it appeared to be the same size) i think i will have to look. i did some research stihl put out a replacement walbro wt38



Let me go see what I got?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Woho!!! New chainsaws!!!


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Woho!!! New chainsaws!!!



Please double check the pics before you hit send .











:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Adam I don't have any carbs with just 2 numbers on them?Everything I have has wt or wa and 3 numbers.


----------



## AU_K2500

anybody ever tried making their own Diaphragm? got all the Mac parts i need for my 3-25 but the diaphragm is a little stiff. is there a gasket material i could use?


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see them from time to time om eBay and I think fellow member "Fish" has them or can get them. However unless its for a reconstruction or restoration to original I would not use one of those chains for actual cutting, they were lacking so badly for cutting speed.



Just a repair, but curious to know for myself. I'll put a regular chain on it and tell him to leave the powersharp part alone.



tbone75 said:


> A 150 is not a good first saw for him.I got one that is! I will get it out to you real soon! LOL



I sent one to you about an hour ago through USPS. Should be there before June? I got a tracking number.



tbone75 said:


> Think I will start trying fredx to send stuff?A lot farther away but has to be better!



Costs almost twice as much, but I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> anybody ever tried making their own Diaphragm? got all the Mac parts i need for my 3-25 but the diaphragm is a little stiff. is there a gasket material i could use?



Never heard of anyone trying that?You can try jackssmallengine they sell some diaphragms by there selves without buying the whole kit?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Just a repair, but curious to know for myself. I'll put a regular chain on it and tell him to leave the powersharp part alone.
> 
> 
> 
> I sent one to you about an hour ago through USPS. Should be there before June? I got a tracking number.
> 
> 
> 
> Costs almost twice as much, but I've never had a problem with them.



Twice as much :msp_scared: But it would more likely get there!


----------



## tbone75

OOPS dude just brought me a present! Pics in a bit!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX




----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


>



suck up.....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> suck up.....



I almost had a like new 044. 
I had him set at to sell it for 125$!!! I was about to hand him the money and he backed out cause it was his late FILs 
 
This thing was nice too!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I almost had a like new 044.
> I had him set at to sell it for 125$!!! I was about to hand him the money and he backed out cause it was his late FILs
> 
> This thing was nice too!



who were you dealing with? Ron?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

A logger friend of my dads. Im going to see ron tomorrow hopefully


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> A logger friend of my dads. Im going to see ron tomorrow hopefully



where yall at now?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> where yall at now?



In maine, heading back towards york maine.

Excited to meet up with papa smurf


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> In maine, heading back towards york maine.
> 
> Excited to meet up with papa smurf



There a number of folks i would like to meet on here. Thats why i want to get to a GTG so bad, but there really arent too many GTG's within range of me.


----------



## little possum

AU_K2500 said:


> There a number of folks i would like to meet on here. Thats why i want to get to a GTG so bad, but there really arent too many GTG's within range of me.



Bout 6 hours from here to Auburn.. What about Tlandrums GTG comin up in June?


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> Bout 6 hours from here to Auburn.. What about Tlandrums GTG comin up in June?



Aww hell, i didnt know about that! thats right up the road from the OL's family.....i might be able to get away with that! Ill have to look in to that. Preciate it man. And by june ill probably be in creedmoor, which i dont think would be much further away from morgan county than i am now.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> There a number of folks i would like to meet on here. Thats why i want to get to a GTG so bad, but there really arent too many GTG's within range of me.



Sometimes geography sucks . Send up a ticket and I'd be happy to get down there regardless of distance LOL .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Sometimes geography sucks . Send up a ticket and I'd be happy to get down there regardless of distance LOL .



whats in it for me? 

a keg o' keiths?


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> In maine, heading back towards york maine.
> 
> Excited to meet up with papa smurf



You better show up with clothes on !!!

going to snow tomorrow so i shouldnt worry.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> whats in it for me?
> 
> a keg o' keiths?



You're on !


----------



## jerrycmorrow

oops. open mouth, insert foot.opcorn:


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> You're on !



Damn, didnt think youd go for that....thought you frenchies were more protective of your brew....ok make it a keg of keiths and a pro saw over 60cc.....


----------



## dancan

You're on !

:biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Damn, didnt think youd go for that....thought you frenchies were more protective of your brew....ok make it a keg of keiths and a pro saw over 60cc.....



Only a small % of canicks are french and most of them are in Quebec province.
tho they have spread out to other parts.
a lot even in maine and NH,like me


----------



## dancan

Quebeckers , not my people .


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Only a small % of canicks are french and most of them are in Quebec province.
> tho they have spread out to other parts.
> a lot even in maine and NH,like me



Thats the problem with me Ron, i stereotype and assume way too much, Like all yankees are Flippycappin arseholes, and all candians are frenchies, and everybody from Missouri is a midget....

Now if that doesnt stir the pot i dont know what will!


----------



## dancan

We were here first , got deported , came back and we're here to stay , they have their own view on things , some of them are nice , some not so much .


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Thats the problem with me Ron, i stereotype and assume way too much, Like all yankees are Flippycappin arseholes, and all candians are frenchies, and everybody from Missouri is a midget....
> 
> Now if that doesnt stir the pot i dont know what will!



Your doing a good job of it to !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Your doing a good job of it to !!



Im just irritable because im away from my garage and my many projects....but i gotta work sometime, gotta pay those bills.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> We were here first , got deported , came back and we're here to stay , they have their own view on things , some of them are nice , some not so much .



So where that put ME Dan ??
American and 1/2 french from Montrebec ??


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Im just irritable because im away from my garage and my many projects....but i gotta work sometime, gotta pay those bills.



WORK ????????????????

hey John !!! he said a 4 letter word !!! LOL !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Thats the problem with me Ron, i stereotype and assume way too much, Like all yankees are Flippycappin arseholes, and all candians are frenchies, and everybody from Missouri is a midget....
> 
> Now if that doesnt stir the pot i dont know what will!



Hey!!! 
Dont forget were famous for deliverance!!
Looked into this jred alittle. Has comp and spark, the guy said it ran. Seems the carb was replaced?? Doesnt look origanal! 
Ez runs


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> whats in it for me?
> 
> a keg o' keiths?





dancan said:


> You're on !





AU_K2500 said:


> Damn, didnt think youd go for that....thought you frenchies were more protective of your brew....ok make it a keg of keiths and a pro saw over 60cc.....





dancan said:


> You're on !
> 
> :biggrin:





roncoinc said:


> Only a small % of canicks are french and most of them are in Quebec province.
> tho they have spread out to other parts.
> a lot even in maine and NH,like me



I forgot to say that some Quebeckers are mean !



AU_K2500 said:


> Thats the problem with me Ron, i stereotype and assume way too much, Like all yankees are Flippycappin arseholes, and all candians are frenchies, and everybody from Missouri is a midget....
> 
> Now if that doesnt stir the pot i dont know what will!





dancan said:


> We were here first , got deported , .......... .





So , I got my Mexican passport all up to date and the snow shoes put away and Nuktuk is going to look after the dog sled . When can I expect the ticket LOL .


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey!!!
> Dont forget were famous for deliverance!!
> Looked into this jred alittle. Has comp and spark, the guy said it ran. Seems the carb was replaced?? Doesnt look origanal!
> Ez runs



Deliverance!!! that was filmed in my home state shorty, Gawga!


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> So , I got my Mexican passport all up to date and the snow shoes put away and Nuktuk is going to look after the dog sled . When can I expect the ticket LOL .



Go ahead and ship the beer and saw...not together...that wouldnt be kosher! and Ill throw that ticket in the mail. coach alright? how bout lay-overs and connecting flights?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> WORK ????????????????
> 
> hey John !!! he said a 4 letter word !!! LOL !!



I know, im sorry, i shouldnt use such vulger language around children!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> I know, im sorry, i shouldnt use such vulger language around children!



Work is my middle name


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> So where that put ME Dan ??
> American and 1/2 french from Montrebec ??



I'd have to say that it doesn't make you half bad LOL .
When I look at history shows and read up on some history I'm amazed at how many towns across all of the US have French history whether founded or settled by the French ,the old French stock was hardy , tough , knew how to work and multiplied like rabbits .
The attitude and ideology from some of the "today's" not my people is one that looks down at my people . This has a tendency to rub me the wrong way .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'd have to say that it doesn't make you half bad LOL .
> When I look at history shows and read up on some history I'm amazed at how many towns across all of the US have French history whether founded or settled by the French ,the old French stock was hardy , tough , knew how to work and multiplied like rabbits .
> The attitude and ideology from some of the "today's" not my people is one that looks down at my people . This has a tendency to rub me the wrong way .



Well,,i wont say what i have noticed about what canadians i know think of frenchman.


----------



## dancan

Robin , I gots some real nice spare Flippycaps for ya !


----------



## AU_K2500

geez...flying aint cheap better make it two kegs!

Delta - Book a flight

610.00 for a economy ticket from halifax to atlanta.


----------



## Cantdog

I saw you got some extras.......you better keep 'em...you'll need 'em sooner or later!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> quebeckers , not my people .



lol!!!!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Well,,i wont say what i have noticed about what canadians i know think of frenchman.



"Not my people" and the title "Distinct Society" means them .
We are proud of our heritage and the past but we don't talk about them when you come visiting .
Acadians and "Frenchman" from Canada get painted with the same brush ,just another stereotype but I know better .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> We were here first , got deported , came back and we're here to stay , they have their own view on things , some of them are nice , some not so much .



Yep...of all the peoples of old I've read of and studied.....yours truely were as close to living in "Eden" as any I've ever heard of. It's always made me wonder...what if??........If they had been allowed to continue and flourish..just how the world would have been different now. Not that life was not hard in those days buy they had it very well figured out.....they would never have invented "Flippycaps"!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> "Not my people" and the title "Distinct Society" means them .
> We are proud of our heritage and the past but we don't talk about them when you come visiting .
> Acadians and "Frenchman" from Canada get painted with the same brush ,just another stereotype but I know better .




Not with my brush.......


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> geez...flying aint cheap better make it two kegs!
> 
> Delta - Book a flight
> 
> 610.00 for a economy ticket from halifax to atlanta.



Not a bad price from my point of view LOL .
I'm in ! LOL !


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Not a bad price from my point of view LOL .
> I'm in ! LOL !



what is they say about digging a hole.....?

Just keep digging right?


----------



## tbone75

You guys been gabby while I was gone! :msp_thumbup: My youngest showed up for a visit.Had some catching up to do with her too! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Pics of my newest toy! Needs a piston and maybe a flywheel.Other than that is nice! Piston skirt is wore and the flywheel key is sheared off.


----------



## AU_K2500

well all my plans for tomorrow fell through! looks like im spending the day in the garage with the 3-25. 
Ive got everything i need, hoping to get it running by the end of the day. ill keep you guys posted. pics too.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well all my plans for tomorrow fell through! looks like im spending the day in the garage with the 3-25.
> Ive got everything i need, hoping to get it running by the end of the day. ill keep you guys posted. pics too.



Maybe the 65 will show up? I hope!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Maybe the 65 will show up? I hope!!



its been "processed" through atlanta since this morning. so fingers crossed itll be here tomorrow!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Pics of my newest toy! Needs a piston and maybe a flywheel.Other than that is nice! Piston skirt is wore and the flywheel key is sheared off.



Port an AM big block kit and you wont pick up another saw


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Port an AM big block kit and you wont pick up another saw



 It has a 47mm jug.They make one bigger?


----------



## Cantdog

Just got back from picking the daughter up after work......snowing like crazy...heavy wet slippery stuff....they are saying 2-4" tonight into tomorrow...........I liked 85 degrees this time last week better.......Three freshly repaired Jonsereds left the shop today with their happy owners and one 372 got it's limiter caps neutered and then tuned properly...(damn "gummint") then it went away too.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Just got back from picking the daughter up after work......snowing like crazy...heavy wet slippery stuff....they are saying 2-4" tonight into tomorrow...........I liked 85 degrees this time last week better.......Three freshly repaired Jonsereds left the shop today with their happy owners and one 372 got it's limiter caps neutered and then tuned properly...(damn "gummint") then it went away too.



To bad the 372 had to leave! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see I can get a 52 or 54mm P&C for the Makita!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> It has a 47mm jug.They make one bigger?



84 cc ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It has a 47mm jug.They make one bigger?



The 7900 is 52 mm is it not?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 84 cc ??



 Don't know all I can find is its 47mm now and can go up to 54mm ! Going to have 300 in the saw after that? Should be worth that?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 7900 is 52 mm is it not?



Sure seems like it?I don't know nuff LOL So the 54mm would take it over 80cc ? Whatever Ron said there. It is in very nice shape!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 84 cc ??



Ported 84cc would be lots of fun!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

The midgets here!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

quick question....

Is 40 bucks a good deal for a 24" bar and two chains with "60%" life left for the L65?


----------



## tbone75

The jug is open port.A little different than others I have?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> quick question....
> 
> Is 40 bucks a good deal for a 24" bar and two chains with "60%" life left for the L65?



Don't sound bad to me? No good for Ron!He buys one chain and gets 30 more free :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Sounds alittle much to me?? :msp_unsure:
But im cheap.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ported 84cc would be lots of fun!! :msp_w00t:



54mm = 84 cc.


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sounds alittle much to me?? :msp_unsure:
> But im cheap.



thats what i was thinking...used bar and two used chains. hmmm. 

Is the mount pattern for the L65 common?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't know all I can find is its 47mm now and can go up to 54mm ! Going to have 300 in the saw after that? Should be worth that?



I got more,but not by much,into my 84cc dolkita.
and i'm cheaper than jaxon !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 54mm = 84 cc.



I like that! Your going to make me do it Ron! :bang::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The midgets here!!!!



Got a jacket and boots ??
got wood to cut and some big saws to do it with !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got more,but not by much,into my 84cc dolkita.
> and i'm cheaper than jaxon !



Yep you do squeek :hmm3grin2orange: Like a smurf :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Got a jacket and boots ??
> got wood to cut and some big saws to do it with !! LOL !!



Thats it Ron, put the midget to work while ya got him.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> thats what i was thinking...used bar and two used chains. hmmm.
> 
> Is the mount pattern for the L65 common?


 I honestly have no idea, give me a min and I can find out. 





roncoinc said:


> Got a jacket and boots ??
> got wood to cut and some big saws to do it with !! LOL !!



 
YES! I got boots, and my flannel shirt. Thats good enough.
PM me your number, so I can call you tomorrow when were on our way.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I like that! Your going to make me do it Ron! :bang::hmm3grin2orange:



Cheap and easy to do 
I did a thread on moding the muffler and another on the porting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure seems like it?I don't know nuff LOL So the 54mm would take it over 80cc ? Whatever Ron said there. It is in very nice shape!



The OEM pistons and cylinders are bad enough quality wise but are much better than the cheap AM ones for these saws. Course if you don`t run/use the saw for any serious work any P&C would work fine....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Thats it Ron, put the midget to work while ya got him.



Only in trade for saws


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The OEM pistons and cylinders are bad enough quality wise but are much better than the cheap AM ones for these saws. Course if you don`t run/use the saw for any serious work any P&C would work fine....LOL



I got enough saws now none of them are going to get used very much! Got to try them all!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Mark to answer your question....
Bar Mount Pattern: 17
Im pretty sure some Homelite bar mounts will fit on there.


----------



## roncoinc

John.

BIG BORE NIKASIL PLATED CYLINDER DOLMAR PS6400 PS7300 PS7900 54mm | eBay

Baileys has them too.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Cheap and easy to do
> I did a thread on moding the muffler and another on the porting.



I will search them out! Got to go ahead and do it all up! LOL CAD strikes again :bang:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John.
> 
> BIG BORE NIKASIL PLATED CYLINDER DOLMAR PS6400 PS7300 PS7900 54mm | eBay
> 
> Baileys has them too.



Thanks Ron ! This saw is just to nice not to get all I can get out of it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Ron ! This saw is just to nice not to get all I can get out of it!



I found those kits from HL supply to be of poor quality but with some porting work they should last 200 hours.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Robin, how do you like the 670?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John.
> 
> BIG BORE NIKASIL PLATED CYLINDER DOLMAR PS6400 PS7300 PS7900 54mm | eBay
> 
> Baileys has them too.



That is where you got the 55 P&C wasn't it? Not a bad price!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I found those kits from HL supply to be of poor quality but with some porting work they should last 200 hours.



Wonder if there open or closed port?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Robin, how do you like the 670?



Go ahead and send it to me.You won't like it!Not a stihl :msp_tongue:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Go ahead and send it to me.You won't like it!Not a stihl :msp_tongue:



Trade me for a stihl!!!!


----------



## tbone75

This 6401 has the key cast into the flywheel.Its sheared off and not real sure I can see enough to get it lined up just right?May be able to but? LOL Anyone know what all flywheels fit this saw?


----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas, its bout that time. 

Ron, dont kill the midget in the morning...we need him around for entertainment.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The OEM pistons and cylinders are bad enough quality wise but are much better than the cheap AM ones for these saws. Course if you don`t run/use the saw for any serious work any P&C would work fine....LOL



I can see your trying hard to work your way up to your former #1 spot.. !!

I put an AM kit in mine and ported it,when ? 3 cutting seasons ago ??
always my main saw and i have even let others use it.
I found the grinder took care of any minor imperfections on the inside,gotta port it anyway, and i dont care what the outside looks like.
cant see the outside anyway.
as far as quality goes at this point it's all in the nikasil plating... and all for about the price of a stock steel piston !!
there are a lot of happy big bore kit owners out there that dont care if you can see your reflection on the outside of the jug !
I dont remember seeing any reported failures of these kits on this forum,but,,,,,, i dont care what anybody says,,my experiance has been good..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Go ahead and send it to me.You won't like it!Not a stihl :msp_tongue:



I kind of like my 670 Champ, I have used it a couple of times since I built it, yes I built it form a bunch of very nice free parts and did some modifications to it along the way. I put the stiff rubber AV mounts in it and it does transfer a bit of vibes to my hands but its a swift cutter for its size.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> This 6401 has the key cast into the flywheel.Its sheared off and not real sure I can see enough to get it lined up just right?May be able to but? LOL Anyone know what all flywheels fit this saw?



Tighten down the nut good and put loctite on it. 
Iv heard and ran 290 Stihls with sheared flywheels, they run just fine.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Trade me for a stihl!!!!



OK got a 012-017-018-ms170-ms180 take your pick? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> well fellas, its bout that time.
> 
> Ron, dont kill the midget in the morning...we need him around for entertainment.


Nope! Not until tomorrow afternoon/evening. 
Ill be sure to get pictures.



pioneerguy600 said:


> I kind of like my 670 Champ, I have used it a couple of times since I built it, yes I built it form a bunch of very nice free parts and did some modifications to it along the way. I put the stiff rubber AV mounts in it and it does transfer a bit of vibes to my hands but its a swift cutter for its size.



I need to find a new top cover for it, its cracked (not bad) I might just keep it around? I like the ORIGINAL Jreds.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> OK got a 012-017-018-ms170-ms180 take your pick? LOL



ill take the MS180


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> OK got a 012-017-018-ms170-ms180 take your pick? LOL



 
143 Dolmar


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I can see your trying hard to work your way up to your former #1 spot.. !!
> 
> I put an AM kit in mine and ported it,when ? 3 cutting seasons ago ??
> always my main saw and i have even let others use it.
> I found the grinder took care of any minor imperfections on the inside,gotta port it anyway, and i dont care what the outside looks like.
> cant see the outside anyway.
> as far as quality goes at this point it's all in the nikasil plating... and all for about the price of a stock steel piston !!
> there are a lot of happy big bore kit owners out there that dont care if you can see your reflection on the outside of the jug !
> I dont remember seeing any reported failures of these kits on this forum,but,,,,,, i dont care what anybody says,,my experiance has been good..



You will never put 200 hrs of run time on it anyway so it will likely do you fine, I have seen a few effed up sets but most were from circlips coming out but some had peeling nicasil after several hundred hours of running. Reuse the original pin and new OEM circlips and there will be less chance of any mishaps.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> 143 Dolmar



Your funny :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> ill take the MS180



Trades? I only have 4 of them LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This 6401 has the key cast into the flywheel.Its sheared off and not real sure I can see enough to get it lined up just right?May be able to but? LOL Anyone know what all flywheels fit this saw?



All of them.
6400
7300
7900
.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> All of them.
> 6400
> 7300
> 7900
> .....



Good to know! Thanks Ron just in case I need one? I am going to really like this saw!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This 6401 has the key cast into the flywheel.Its sheared off and not real sure I can see enough to get it lined up just right?May be able to but? LOL Anyone know what all flywheels fit this saw?



Transfer a witness mark up to the top surface and use that to align the flywheel to the crank, I do that all the time when I advance the timing on my modified saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Heading over to the Mntngal23 thread to spread some rep around, to bad there aren`t any reppable posts on this thread....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Transfer a witness mark up to the top surface and use that to align the flywheel to the crank, I do that all the time when I advance the timing on my modified saws.



Thanks Jerry! Easy enough to do and may play a little to see what I can get out of it?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You will never put 200 hrs of run time on it anyway so it will likely do you fine, I have seen a few effed up sets but most were from circlips coming out but some had peeling nicasil after several hundred hours of running. Reuse the original pin and new OEM circlips and there will be less chance of any mishaps.



Sorry to say old friend but you may not be that familiar with these kits..
between me and my cutting partner we put over 200 hrs on it the FIRST year i had it..
Also,in case you didnt know,the "oem" circlips dont fit the AM kits..at least the one i got..
the oem fell out..the ones came with the kit probly fit in better than any oem ones i have put in oem pistons.
i also thot that was good info i should follow until i tried putting new oem in.and they didnt fit.
the oem wrist pin i also didnt like the fit of,,maybe this is why you have seen failures ??
Now this is just my personal experiance..your milage may vary


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heading over to the Mntngal23 thread to spread some rep around, to bad there aren`t any reppable posts on this thread....LOL



I dunno,,YOU seem to come up with plenty


----------



## roncoinc

Dang,,time to go lay down and somebody left an outboard motor running up in the bedroom !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dang,,time to go lay down and somebody left an outboard motor running up in the bedroom !!



I got one of them right behind me! LOL Nite Ron


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Sorry to say old friend but you may not be that familiar with these kits..
> between me and my cutting partner we put over 200 hrs on it the FIRST year i had it..
> Also,in case you didnt know,the "oem" circlips dont fit the AM kits..at least the one i got..
> the oem fell out..the ones came with the kit probly fit in better than any oem ones i have put in oem pistons.
> i also thot that was good info i should follow until i tried putting new oem in.and they didnt fit.
> the oem wrist pin i also didnt like the fit of,,maybe this is why you have seen failures ??
> Now this is just my personal experiance..your milage may vary



I have yet to see an OEM pin not fit or an OEM circlip not fit or to come out of any aftermarket kits but like all mechanical assemblies the person doing the assembling must check for fit of all parts as the assembly proceeds to finilization. The NWP kits I have used and seen coming in for servicing after failure were of low quality, maybe they were the first generation kits but it does not matter, all AM kits are made cheaper so due dilligence must be used while assembling them to a saw. All fits and clearances must be checked as you go and hope for the best. I must have been lucky as all the AM kits I have used to date have been sized to let the OEM pins and circlips to be used in them. I would personally never use a BBkit of any AM manufacture on any of my own saws as I can install a OEM cylinder from the next size saw up the line up on a saw one size down. Like putting the 046 cylinder on the 044, a very common swap among the Stihl heads....LOL


----------



## farrell

evening guys!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I dunno,,YOU seem to come up with plenty



I never notice but just checked, it says I have 402416753 points, good or bad?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> evening guys!



Evening Adam.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I never notice but just checked, it says I have 402416753 points, good or bad?



Good! LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Evening Adam.



how is jerry tonight?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening guys!



Hi Adam hows it going?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> how is jerry tonight?



Very good, how about you?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I never notice but just checked, it says I have 402416753 points, good or bad?



You made me go look. LOL I got 697203835


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good! LOL



What they good for?


----------



## farrell

all good here i guess


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What they good for?



Nothing I know of? Just moves up the list. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got my 026`s back today, they were a bit dirty but really no worse for wear. I did not want to trade them for any orange Huskys....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nothing I know of? Just moves up the list. LOL



Then useless I guess, I would trade them for a Tee shirt or Stihl hat.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got my 026`s back today, they were a bit dirty but really no worse for wear. I did not want to trade them for any orange Huskys....LOL



Trying to talk DD out of a 024 or 026? Never had one of them yet LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Then useless I guess, I would trade them for a Tee shirt or Stihl hat.....LOL



no hats, not tee shirts.......all you get jerry is a husky! sorry!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got my 026`s back today, they were a bit dirty but really no worse for wear. I did not want to trade them for any orange Huskys....LOL



Darn I was hoping for another 365 :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Trying to talk DD out of a 024 or 026? Never had one of them yet LOL



i have to go pick up my stihl and mac yet.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Then useless I guess, I would trade them for a Tee shirt or Stihl hat.....LOL



May get a AS hat or shirt? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Trying to talk DD out of a 024 or 026? Never had one of them yet LOL



After modding them they are my favorite limbing saw, they were my friends fav saws till I took them back today....LOL. Today I was at his garage dropping off some carpentry tools/ table and miter saws and my chainsaws were sitting there so I grabbed them....LOL...Just wait till he goes to use them again....:msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Darn I was hoping for another 365 :msp_rolleyes:



i want another 372!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> no hats, not tee shirts.......all you get jerry is a husky! sorry!



Guess I keep the points then!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May get a AS hat or shirt? LOL



Chit,...I will keep the points....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Darn I was hoping for another 365 :msp_rolleyes:



The 365 and 61 were both sitting there also but I really wanted my 026`s back, I got too much work into them and they are really useful to me....LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i want another 372!



I still want my first one! You need more saws too! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> i want another 372!



One of them grenades not enough?


----------



## farrell

thanks for looking for a carb john! i appreciate it!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I still want my first one! You need more saws too! LOL



i know!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I still want my first one! You need more saws too! LOL



The come in the front door and out the back, preferably no stopping in between.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> One of them grenades not enough?



hell no! love mine! became my favorite thus far!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> thanks for looking for a carb john! i appreciate it!



No problem! I could still try and match something up if you can get a pic or two of it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The come in the front door and out the back, preferably no stopping in between.



You could make one go to Ohio? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I still want my first one! You need more saws too! LOL



A fellow asked me to take a look at his 400 Echo today, he handed it to me and I looked at it then handed it back to him, he looked surprised, I said there I had a look at it....LOL


----------



## farrell

found on my local CL a used 357xp and 395xp today. aint got no money and the wife would kill me!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A fellow asked me to take a look at his 400 Echo today, he handed it to me and I looked at it then handed it back to him, he looked surprised, I said there I had a look at it....LOL



Dang your getting meen :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You could make one go to Ohio? LOL




Just think of those poor Postal workers having to put up with that obnoxious odour for 6-9 days, ...I can`t bring myself to do that even though they have lost 5 chainsaws on me recently....LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> found on my local CL a used 357xp and 395xp today. aint got no money and the wife would kill me!



395 sounds good! I got a 357 and 3 - 359s LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang your getting meen :hmm3grin2orange:



Doing my best...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just think of those poor Postal workers having to put up with that obnoxious odour for 6-9 days, ...I can`t bring myself to do that even though they have lost 5 chainsaws on me recently....LOL



That usps is a huge JOKE! Still don't know whats up with Rons box I sent? 5 days sitting in the same place?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 395 sounds good! I got a 357 and 3 - 359s LOL



the guy wanted $600 for the 395 and $350 for the 357. both rebuilt and looked pretty clean!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> hell no! love mine! became my favorite thus far!!!!!!



I really like my saws grenading also....NOT!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Doing my best...LOL



How many Huskys Dan sneak in on you? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That usps is a huge JOKE! Still don't know whats up with Rons box I sent? 5 days sitting in the same place?



want me to go and bust some skulls?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> the guy wanted $600 for the 395 and $350 for the 357. both rebuilt and looked pretty clean!



Get a broken one to fix!You would only have half that in it,Or close maybe? LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I really like my saws grenading also....NOT!!



they only grenade when packed full of black powder!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Get a broken one to fix!You would only have half that in it,Or close maybe? LOL



thought the prices were a lil high myself.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How many Huskys Dan sneak in on you? :msp_rolleyes:



Not a one, Dan has learned his lesson, he has swore off them danged Orange turds, even if they is cheap , they is just cheap....LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> want me to go and bust some skulls?



Sure! Warrendale PA is where its at. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not a one, Dan has learned his lesson, he has swore off them danged Orange turds, even if they is cheap , they is just cheap....LOL



:msp_razz:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sure! Warrendale PA is where its at. LOL



its only bout an hour and half away!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> its only bout an hour and half away!



I hope I get something out the 2 emails I sent today? if not I will send you a bat! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going to pack it up before I have nightmares about greanading Orange turds, like oranges exploding and sticky smelly juice getting all over me. oh the horrors of it alll!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Going to pack it up before I have nightmares about greanading Orange turds, like oranges exploding and sticky smelly juice getting all over me. oh the horrors of it alll!!!!!



Good luck sleeping :msp_rolleyes: Orange dreams! :msp_smile:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I hope I get something out the 2 emails I sent today? if not I will send you a bat! LOL



10-4 lil buddy!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Going to pack it up before I have nightmares about greanading Orange turds, like oranges exploding and sticky smelly juice getting all over me. oh the horrors of it alll!!!!!



husky dreams jerry!


----------



## tbone75

I better try to get some sleep too? Feels like a rough nite :bang:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I better try to get some sleep too? Feels like a rough nite :bang:



night john!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I better try to get some sleep too? Feels like a rough nite :bang:



sleep tight! dont let the stihl bugs bite!


----------



## dancan

I was going to call myself a ZZSlacker this am but I see that I'm not .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Right behind you, Dan. No snow today, please!


----------



## RandyMac

Been waitin'.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> That usps is a huge JOKE! Still don't know whats up with Rons box I sent? 5 days sitting in the same place?



They're waiting for the horse and coach to get back from the last box you sent him .


----------



## RandyMac

That sounds like our local Post Office.


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Robin, how do you like the 670?




Don't own one..... but I like them well enough. The Champ is one of the latest versions and has a a few very sweet upgrades like one piece Ducati ign and no seperate cranksheft seal carrier under the flywheel etc. etc. Good saw...good powrt, stock....better power, ported!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I was going to call myself a ZZSlacker this am but I see that I'm not .




Oh you are....you just posted first...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nope! Not until tomorrow afternoon/evening.
> Ill be sure to get pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find a new top cover for it, its cracked (not bad) I might just keep it around? I like the ORIGINAL Jreds.



Jacob...pay attention when looking for a new top cover. There are early and late covers and they don't swap. However the top covers from a 625 and 630 will work too (again the early and late thing) But the air box cover has to be for a 670 as they have a taller air filter than the 630/625. Being a Champ your is most likely the late model.....Oh...?? though a nice saw...those are NOT original Jonsereds.....They are an early E-Lux design...


----------



## Cantdog

Oh Man...........It looks like a stihl exploded out side......3+" of white stuff hanging off everything....nice even coverage though....good pattern....


----------



## dancan

All I got outside my window is an old and faded dirty exploded Poulan , green and brown .


----------



## little possum

Up and at em boys!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> All I got outside my window is an old and faded dirty exploded Poulan , green and brown .




Yeah, well I was getting used to the green and brown...heavy on the green...supposed to be 40 here later today, so the green will be coming right back....just ol' mother nature showing us again who's really in charge!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Good lord yall were some chatty cathys last night. It dont take much to intertain you guys, its like a dog with a bone.


----------



## farrell

little possum said:


> Up and at em boys!



just 5 more minutes mom:msp_sleep:.......................mornin fellas!


----------



## diggers_dad

farrell said:


> just 5 more minutes mom:msp_sleep:.......................mornin fellas!



5 more minutes....

Get yer butt outta that bed!! We're burnin' daylight here!!


----------



## farrell

diggers_dad said:


> 5 more minutes....
> 
> Get yer butt outta that bed!! We're burnin' daylight here!!



but mom..................................


----------



## diggers_dad

farrell said:


> but mom..................................



Your Mom's been up for an hour already! Don't "Mom" me! I'll take the marbles out of the freezer and put 'em under the covers with you if you don't get up NOW!


----------



## farrell

diggers_dad said:


> Your Mom's been up for an hour already! Don't "Mom" me! I'll take the marbles out of the freezer and put 'em under the covers with you if you don't get up NOW!



FINE................:msp_sneaky:

how is DD this mornin?


----------



## diggers_dad

farrell said:


> FINE................:msp_sneaky:
> 
> how is DD this mornin?



Better this morning than in a while. I was suffering from "tbone-itis" yesterday. If I was able to move it, it hurt. This morning its not too bad. 

Now I'm ready to do some saw work today. Unfortunately I have to be at my 9-5 so I can pay some bills.

How 'bout you?


----------



## farrell

diggers_dad said:


> Better this morning than in a while. I was suffering from "tbone-itis" yesterday. If I was able to move it, it hurt. This morning its not too bad.
> 
> Now I'm ready to do some saw work today. Unfortunately I have to be at my 9-5 so I can pay some bills.
> 
> How 'bout you?



lovely as always! wanna work on saws here in a bit. dont have to go to the ol'carbide shop till 3 so got time to play!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning fellow saw addicts! 
Called it a night early last night. Gotta go battle the dragon today! Lol


----------



## AU_K2500

diggers_dad said:


> Your Mom's been up for an hour already! Don't "Mom" me! I'll take the marbles out of the freezer and put 'em under the covers with you if you don't get up NOW!



Marbles in the freezer?....i dont think i want to know.


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning fellow saw addicts!
> Called it a night early last night. Gotta go battle the dragon today! Lol



have fun with papa smurf!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 365 and 61 were both sitting there also but I really wanted my 026`s back, I got too much work into them and they are really useful to me....LOL



you gonna make him sweat when he realizes he can't find them or you gonna tell him? make him sweat, see how long it takes for him to ask you about them. what are friends for anyway if not to have some fun with.


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> Marbles in the freezer?....i dont think i want to know.



Keep marbles in the freezer. When the kids won't get out of bed you put a few under the covers with them. It doesn't matter which way they roll the marbles follow them and they have to get out of the bed to get away from the freezing cold glass. 

What I lack in finesse I make up for with ingenuity.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Keep marbles in the freezer. When the kids won't get out of bed you put a few under the covers with them. It doesn't matter which way they roll the marbles follow them and they have to get out of the bed to get away from the freezing cold glass.
> 
> What I lack in finesse I make up for with ingenuity.



Mom could have used that on my Brother!He was always hard to get out of bed LOL


----------



## tbone75

What a night! I should have got on here and yelled at you guys till 6am !LOL Just didn't even feel like doing that! Just dozed off the first time abour 2am.Then 2 of these dang cats started chasing each other? Sounded like 2 horses running through the house! I had just let one in around 1am so he was all wound up LOL The dirt bike laying beside me didn't help either LOL I got dozed off again then the OL alarm goes of at 4:15.I finally got to sleep around 6am and slept till 9:30.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> What a night! I should have got on here and yelled at you guys till 6am !LOL Just didn't even feel like doing that! Just dozed off the first time abour 2am.Then 2 of these dang cats started chasing each other? Sounded like 2 horses running through the house! I had just let one in around 1am so he was all wound up LOL The dirt bike laying beside me didn't help either LOL I got dozed off again then the OL alarm goes of at 4:15.I finally got to sleep around 6am and slept till 9:30.



Geez, sounds like a rough night John, no wonder your such a slug! lol im just messing with ya. Any big plans, got and saws lined up to work on?

Im starting to realize how much of a pain in my flippycappin butt this 3-25 is gonna be.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Geez, sounds like a rough night John, no wonder your such a slug! lol im just messing with ya. Any big plans, got and saws lined up to work on?
> 
> Im starting to realize how much of a pain in my flippycappin butt this 3-25 is gonna be.



Hope to finish this 365 jug today.Was working on it when my Daughter showed up yesterday LOL


----------



## tbone75

What I really got to do is get a mower running!The grass is getting real high!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

diggers_dad said:


> Keep marbles in the freezer. When the kids won't get out of bed you put a few under the covers with them. It doesn't matter which way they roll the marbles follow them and they have to get out of the bed to get away from the freezing cold glass.
> 
> What I lack in finesse I make up for with ingenuity.





tbone75 said:


> Mom could have used that on my Brother!He was always hard to get out of bed LOL



my mom always just let the dogs in. nothing like hearing the rumble and pounding on the floor when you know they're coming straight for you. by that time its too late to get up. all you can do is assume the fetal position, put the pillow and covers over your head, and wait for the landing. worked every time; especially if it had been raining or snowing. worked so good i used it on my kids.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jerrycmorrow said:


> my mom always just let the dogs in. nothing like hearing the rumble and pounding on the floor when you know they're coming straight for you. by that time its too late to get up. all you can do is assume the fetal position, put the pillow and covers over your head, and wait for the landing. worked every time; especially if it had been raining or snowing. worked so good i used it on my kids.



I always got a cold cup of wate thrown on me, or my dad would start singing


----------



## farrell

well dropped the unlimted coil in the 350......running good. then you all should get a kick outta this and may cause jerry to have a heart attack!

stihl FS61E with husky 353 air filter setup









muff modded





this thing aint never ran so good!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> well dropped the unlimted coil in the 350......running good. then you all should get a kick outta this and may cause jerry to have a heart attack!
> 
> stihl FS61E with husky 353 air filter setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muff modded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thing aint never ran so good!!!!!!



Get me a pic of the other side of that carb! I bet I have one that will work!


----------



## farrell

hey john i think it just needed to breeth! i had the crapsman filter on it before (foam), when i fired it up after putting the 353 airfilter on it i had to lean up the "L" one whole turn and tweeked the "T" lean a quarter turn and richened up the "H" some.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> hey john i think it just needed to breeth! i had the crapsman filter on it before (foam), when i fired it up after putting the 353 airfilter on it i had to lean up the "L" one whole turn and tweeked the "T" lean a quarter turn and richened up the "H" some.



Great! Sounds like it will be just fine!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Great! Sounds like it will be just fine!



jerry is gonna freak! crossing a stihl and a husky! but it works!


----------



## roncoinc

Deal or no deal ???????

got a guy wants to trade me a husky 3120 he boght new.
33 in bar.
Plus $100 for that nice 372 i have and my ported 365 ..and i get to keep the b&c from both my saws.

??????????????????????????


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> deal or no deal ???????
> 
> Got a guy wants to trade me a husky 3120 he boght new.
> 33 in bar.
> Plus $100 for that nice 372 i have and my ported 365 ..and i get to keep the b&c from both my saws.
> 
> ??????????????????????????



do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

but ron if you think you would get more use and enjoyment outta your 372 and 365 keep them instead. 3120 awfully big saw and be no fun to carry around!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Deal or no deal ???????
> 
> got a guy wants to trade me a husky 3120 he boght new.
> 33 in bar.
> Plus $100 for that nice 372 i have and my ported 365 ..and i get to keep the b&c from both my saws.
> 
> ??????????????????????????



Not to sure of that?Them are 2 very nice saws you got?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> you gonna make him sweat when he realizes he can't find them or you gonna tell him? make him sweat, see how long it takes for him to ask you about them. what are friends for anyway if not to have some fun with.



Ha Ha,...funny you should ask,...just had a panic call from said friend concerning the saws. He went into the garage to get his rideon out and seen the saws were missing, bout shat his pants but then thought about me being there yesterday dropping off saws. Gave me a panic call just in case but when I confirmed I picked them up cause I need to use them this weekend he was very relieved. Also said he thought I was going to trade him the two Huskys for them but I reminded him that it was his offer and that I had replied I don`t want any Huskys in my shop....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I don't know what a 3120 is worth?Could be a great deal? Ron you know a lot more about them saws than most of us?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't know what a 3120 is worth?Could be a great deal? Ron you know a lot more about them saws than most of us?



Speaking fron a CAD standpoint the 3120 is the biggest Husky made, the most powerful Husky saw made so it has great bragging potential so most important for CAD infliction. The 3120 is worth around $1800 so moneywise that would buy a quite a few regular used saws. The market for big saws like that is the milling crowd, from one of them Ron might get 1000-1200 for that saw if its in real nice shape. From another CAD afflicted member he may get a little more, bragging rites you know. As far as using one, I doubt Ron would use it much, they are just overkill for any common useage, even bucking firewood ,as they will wear a person out from their physical size and weight.


----------



## tbone75

WOW it moved Ron! Yours left Springfield MA today!It may get there yet? And the 65 made it to Aulburn!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Speaking fron a CAD standpoint the 3120 is the biggest Husky made, the most powerful Husky saw made so it has great bragging potential so most important for CAD infliction. The 3120 is worth around $1800 so moneywise that would buy a quite a few regular used saws. The market for big saws like that is the milling crowd, from one of them Ron might get 1000-1200 for that saw if its in real nice shape. From another CAD afflicted member he may get a little more, bragging rites you know. As far as using one, I doubt Ron would use it much, they are just overkill for any common useage, even bucking firewood ,as they will wear a person out from their physical size and weight.



Sounds like a hell of a saw!But nothing I would want LOL Just to big for me! Its does sound like a good deal for Ron!


----------



## farrell

went and played with the FS61 a lil bit. its cuttin and holdin power a lot lot lot better!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a hell of a saw!But nothing I would want LOL Just to big for me! Its does sound like a good deal for Ron!



It could be but he better check it out closely. I have only handled 3 of those saws, they looked mint on the outside as the prev owner had painstakenly cleaned them up very well. They were ex milling saws where the body and exterior of the saws show little wear at all since they are always mounted on the mill, the P&C`s however showed a lot of wear. One had piston slap, one had 110 comp and the 3 rd had ignition problem with the module as a suspect from plenty of heat the milling saws generate. The bearings seemed rough in tow of them also. The guy wanted $3000 for them so I never made an offer, milling saws are not real common around here.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas



Hey midget! Found something else you may like?A good running and nice shape 025?It needs a new fuel line small crack in it. BTW be careful where you take a leak at Papa Smurfs!You will be on candid camera where ever you are! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Also got a nice clean Echo 601 that needs a clutch cover?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ha Ha,...funny you should ask,...just had a panic call from said friend concerning the saws. He went into the garage to get his rideon out and seen the saws were missing, bout shat his pants but then thought about me being there yesterday dropping off saws. Gave me a panic call just in case but when I confirmed I picked them up cause I need to use them this weekend he was very relieved.....LOL



outstanding! dude just proved himself worth of friendship. manned up and made the call. good on you for having friends like that.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ha Ha,...funny you should ask,...just had a panic call from said friend concerning the saws. He went into the garage to get his rideon out and seen the saws were missing, bout shat his pants but then thought about me being there yesterday dropping off saws. Gave me a panic call just in case but when I confirmed I picked them up cause I need to use them this weekend he was very relieved. Also said he thought I was going to trade him the two Huskys for them but I reminded him that it was his offer and that I had replied I don`t want any Huskys in my shop....LOL



Dang it! LOL I would have took one of them off your hands real quick! LOL But I need another saw like I need 2 more holes in my head! :hmm3grin2orange: I will find something to make a 372 out of or just find one that I can afford? LOL Hey Ron! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Any sign of the midget yet Ron? Keep the shotgun handy


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Speaking fron a CAD standpoint the 3120 is the biggest Husky made, the most powerful Husky saw made so it has great bragging potential so most important for CAD infliction. The 3120 is worth around $1800 so moneywise that would buy a quite a few regular used saws. The market for big saws like that is the milling crowd, from one of them Ron might get 1000-1200 for that saw if its in real nice shape. From another CAD afflicted member he may get a little more, bragging rites you know. As far as using one, I doubt Ron would use it much, they are just overkill for any common useage, even bucking firewood ,as they will wear a person out from their physical size and weight.



Aha !! the voice of reason penetrates the clouded mind 
the guy just called and left a message saying he wouldnt do the $100 extra.
Cant eat bragging rights anyway.
the homie 750 is enough for bucking big stuff and the 394 is big enuf for the rest..so i guess it would only be a wall hanger..
And i could use the money from the sale of the 372, and keep the 365.

Set of rings came in today for my other 372 so better get to work on that.. 
tnx Jerry.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dang it! LOL I would have took one of them off your hands real quick! LOL But I need another saw like I need 2 more holes in my head! :hmm3grin2orange: I will find something to make a 372 out of or just find one that I can afford? LOL Hey Ron! :msp_rolleyes:



Once your done that 365 you wont need a 372


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Once your done that 365 you wont need a 372



Kinda what I was thinking? LOL Wouldn't be enough difference to notice I bet?


----------



## tbone75

I got more saws than anyone could use now!Just can't help I like them! LOL I do need to sell a bunch to make room!Just haven't even tryed to sell any? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Suppose I should go try and do something.Like finish the 365 jug! I am KING SLUG today! Haven't done a dang thing!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Pictures of the adventure with ron 












Yes i found 2 stihls in his shop! And a stihl hat!! (Can you believe that??) 
Haha ron is a great guy, has some great saws too (and alot of them) came home with one saw. But wont say what it is  
He told us about this great littlr burger shop so we traeted him to lunch. Some fine burgers! Had alot of fun cutting with his 6401 makita!!! Im gonna have to get one, Thats a fine saw!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Im gonna get hell for that  

Jerry, i ran that 394! Thats a fine saw, i liked it alot. Held rpms well in the cut.


----------



## tbone75

We knew Ron had the Stihl hat LOL Didn't know about the Stihl saws?:msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Pictures of the adventure with ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i found 2 stihls in his shop! And a stihl hat!! (Can you believe that??)
> Haha ron is a great guy, has some great saws too (and alot of them) came home with one saw. But wont say what it is
> He told us about this great littlr burger shop so we traeted him to lunch. Some fine burgers! Had alot of fun cutting with his 6401 makita!!! Im gonna have to get one, Thats a fine saw!



Looks like you guys had a good time :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Looks like you guys had a good time :msp_thumbsup:



I second that! im jealous, all i did today was look for a job.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Looks like you guys had a good time :msp_thumbsup:



Sure did! I wanted to take that 6401 home with me!! John your gonna like yours! 







AU_K2500 said:


> I second that! im jealous, all i did today was look for a job.



I thought you had one???


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I thought you had one???



I thought i did too. Its funny how that works! lol. Ive interviewed with a company (altec) and im about 80% sure ive got a job with them, just dont know where. i wanted the position in Creedmoor, but just a few minutes ago learned it had been filled, and now its looking like I might be flying to Indianapolis in two weeks for an opening there....Its the same position just at a different location.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> I thought i did too. Its funny how that works! lol. Ive interviewed with a company (altec) and im about 80% sure ive got a job with them, just dont know where. i wanted the position in Creedmoor, but just a few minutes ago learned it had been filled, and now its looking like I might be flying to Indianapolis in two weeks for an opening there....Its the same position just at a different location.



I lived in indy for 2 years. 
Great town, i liked it there considering it being a big town. 
If you can live in lawerence, fisher, or oaklanden. Great areas.


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I lived in indy for 2 years.
> Great town, i liked it there considering it being a big town.
> If you can live in lawerence, fisher, or oaklanden. Great areas.



i spent all of middle school and high school in Atlanta Ga....theres no way im living in a big town, much less raising a family in one. If i have to work in one, id rather live in suburbs like Lawrence, fishers....etc. if not out in the sticks.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> i spent all of middle school and high school in Atlanta Ga....theres no way im living in a big town, much less raising a family in one. If i have to work in one, id rather live in suburbs like Lawrence, fishers....etc. if not out in the sticks.



My aunt and uncle live there and both have good jobs, there house is pretty secluded and back in the sticks.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> I thought i did too. Its funny how that works! lol. Ive interviewed with a company (altec) and im about 80% sure ive got a job with them, just dont know where. i wanted the position in Creedmoor, but just a few minutes ago learned it had been filled, and now its looking like I might be flying to Indianapolis in two weeks for an opening there....Its the same position just at a different location.



bunch of ASers in indiana. midwest state. almost like the south


----------



## AU_K2500

got the husky out of the box, only thing i notice wrong is a cracked, with small piece missing, clutch cover. and no B&C but i do have an offer from an AS member for a 24" bar and two used chains for 40 bucks...still thinking over that one.


----------



## tbone75

I got 2 Uncles in Anderson just N. of Indy. They both live on the edge of town.Real nice there!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Iv decided....
I need a 6401, 6400, 7900, 8401... 
Thanks Ron! :bang::bang:


----------



## dancan

Well I've decided , I'm going to get this 250 up and running !











:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Iv decided....
> I need a 6401, 6400, 7900, 8401...
> Thanks Ron! :bang::bang:



Trade you mine for a P62?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Well I've decided , I'm going to get this 250 up and running !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_biggrin:



McCulloch?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Trade you mine for a P62?



...You get it running and we'll talk


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well I've decided , I'm going to get this 250 up and running !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_biggrin:



You should trade me something for this Brand New MS211 !


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> McCulloch?



Heck no ! The Flippycap saw !


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> ...You get it running and we'll talk



Ordered the new 54mm P&C for it today! LOL 84CCs of fun!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Heck no ! The Flippycap saw !



:jester:
Whatta waiting for?!?!?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You should trade me something for this Brand New MS211 !



I'm in ! I'll trade you for the 250 !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Ordered the new 54mm P&C for it today! LOL 84CCs of fun!



:msp_scared:
I ran Ron's and I thought I was gonna have to ask him for a towel to clean up my mess :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Heck no ! The Flippycap saw !



Got a nice 025 up for trade too :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm in ! I'll trade you for the 250 !



Red or orange saws


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Aha !! the voice of reason penetrates the clouded mind
> the guy just called and left a message saying he wouldnt do the $100 extra.
> Cant eat bragging rights anyway.
> the homie 750 is enough for bucking big stuff and the 394 is big enuf for the rest..so i guess it would only be a wall hanger..
> And i could use the money from the sale of the 372, and keep the 365.
> 
> Set of rings came in today for my other 372 so better get to work on that..
> tnx Jerry.



Glad to hear you are not tottally CAD afflicted, Ron. If you are not set up for milling then a 3120 is only good for bragging rites and that aint wort much. Like you say, can`t eat it or spend it either.The 372 and 365 are usually easier to sell and should bring a fair price each or if you keep them they are great all around firewood or felling saws. Only good thing about having 3 of the biggest saws made is that I don`t look for any more of them, hardly ever use them and know that bragging rites aint worth a diddley squat......LOL


----------



## dancan

I'm color blind to some shades but I know it has white in it .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm color blind to some shades but I know it has white in it .



Can't think of any other creamy saws I want?


----------



## tbone75

I have yet to even put fuel in the 211 or the Elf saw!


----------



## tbone75

I think I got Jacob on a mission to find a P62 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Can't think of any other creamy saws I want?



I wuz tryin sum of Ron's tactics , trade up my lesser stuff for your better stuff AND get you to pay fo the shippin' .

I guess I need more training from Ron .

Hey Robin , I got some nice Flippycaps for ya !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I think I got Jacob on a mission to find a P62 :hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I wuz tryin sum of Ron's tactics , trade up my lesser stuff for your better stuff AND get you to pay fo the shippin' .
> 
> I guess I need more training from Ron .
> 
> Hey Robin , I got some nice Flippycaps for ya !



You got a very long ways to go to catch Ron! :hmm3grin2orange: Never seen nothing like him!


----------



## dancan

I've got plenty of time to learn , eventually he'll slip up and let out a secret or two LOL !


----------



## AU_K2500

afternoon/evening fellas! so...i dont have any saws in the wings for next week...whos sending me a saw!?


----------



## dancan

I got a reeeeeeal nice 250 , neeeeds a little TLC , whatcha got to trade ?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> afternoon/evening fellas! so...i dont have any saws in the wings for next week...whos sending me a saw!?



Did the 65 show up?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Did the 65 show up?



yes sir! got it unpacked, looks like its all there! 

Ive got nine saws and just realized none are PRO saws....not sure thats really a problem, but if you have CAD, you know its a problem....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> yes sir! got it unpacked, looks like its all there!
> 
> Ive got nine saws and just realized none are PRO saws....not sure thats really a problem, but if you have CAD, you know its a problem....



Mini-macs??? Thats a pro saw!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Mini-macs??? Thats a pro saw!



hahaha good joke.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> yes sir! got it unpacked, looks like its all there!
> 
> Ive got nine saws and just realized none are PRO saws....not sure thats really a problem, but if you have CAD, you know its a problem....



I think the 65 is a pro saw?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I think the 65 is a pro saw?



im trying to build a charity case here john....your not helping! lol


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I got a reeeeeeal nice 250 , neeeeds a little TLC , whatcha got to trade ?



A nice running mini-mac!:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> im trying to build a charity case here john....your not helping! lol



You need some trading stock! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You need some trading stock! LOL



i know, ive got 9 saws that no one wants...thats why i need more for trading material.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> hahaha good joke.



Pro mac 6's were used as climbing saws, damn fine ones too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> yes sir! got it unpacked, looks like its all there!
> 
> Ive got nine saws and just realized none are PRO saws....not sure thats really a problem, but if you have CAD, you know its a problem....



Once you start owning and working on PRO saws you will chuck the rest or just shelve them unless you are looking at resale. I don`t often sell any of mine, got all the PRO lineup I want and like to stay with that type of saw, some homeowner type firewood cutters have caught on and want used pro saws over the common homeowner types but most don`t know the difference between the two, only the price matters to them.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Glad to hear you are not tottally CAD afflicted, Ron. If you are not set up for milling then a 3120 is only good for bragging rites and that aint wort much. Like you say, can`t eat it or spend it either.The 372 and 365 are usually easier to sell and should bring a fair price each or if you keep them they are great all around firewood or felling saws. Only good thing about having 3 of the biggest saws made is that I don`t look for any more of them, hardly ever use them and know that bragging rites aint worth a diddley squat......LOL




Not quite diddly squat.......


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Mark, let me get back home. I might have something for you?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> A nice running mini-mac!:msp_smile:



:msp_w00t: Woops , I meant :spam: about me , your mini .........


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Pro mac 6's were used as climbing saws, damn fine ones too.



i bet they are....too bad i dont have one


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think the 65 is a pro saw?



One of the earliest from Sweden.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Once you start owning and working on PRO saws you will chuck the rest or just shelve them unless you are looking at resale. I don`t often sell any of mine, got all the PRO lineup I want and like to stay with that type of saw, some homeowner type firewood cutters have caught on and want used pro saws over the common homeowner types but most don`t know the difference between the two, only the price matters to them.



Thats why I dont buy homeowner/older saws unless I get a REAL good price on them. 
Except for Stihls and Huskys.


----------



## tbone75

OK J-Cub what did you do with Papa Smurf? Haven't heard from in a while? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Once you start owning and working on PRO saws you will chuck the rest or just shelve them unless you are looking at resale. I don`t often sell any of mine, got all the PRO lineup I want and like to stay with that type of saw, some homeowner type firewood cutters have caught on and want used pro saws over the common homeowner types but most don`t know the difference between the two, only the price matters to them.



what it boils down too, is i want to move in a more modern direction with my saws. All the ones i have now are mostly metal, and to get more current but stay all or mostly metal youve gotta go pro. They seem to be built to a better quality, more servicable...I dont know if all that is true, i just want to make the move to some pro saws...I like the saws i have, but they are old, and i would just like to have a few more modern conveniences.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Not quite diddly squat.......



What is diddley squat worth?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I wuz tryin sum of Ron's tactics , trade up my lesser stuff for your better stuff AND get you to pay fo the shippin' .
> 
> I guess I need more training from Ron .
> 
> Hey Robin , I got some nice Flippycaps for ya !



LOL I don't need any.........I am the proud owner of one completely new nine piece flippycap.....


----------



## dancan

You guys whining bout them mini's http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/197391.htm chainsaw guy has a mini video on disassembly .


----------



## PB

pioneerguy600 said:


> What is diddley squat worth?



Not sure how you quantify that, but you could always ask Jacob's girlfriend.


----------



## PB

So I stopped back at the Jonsered dealer today to get the correct fuel tank. None used, but had a new one. This saw isn't worth a new tank so I got my money back to put towards another project. This 2159 is no longer a project saw but rather a parts saw. :msp_angry: I also think the 625 is heading that way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thats why I dont buy homeowner/older saws unless I get a REAL good price on them.
> Except for Stihls and Huskys.



They only come my way if they are free, I have never paid for as non pro saw from any manufacturer.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> LOL I don't need any.........I am the proud owner of one completely new nine piece flippycap.....



Nah ! The last of that bottle of Jameson is tellin' me that you need a Reeeal Nice 250 complete with Flippycaps !


----------



## dancan

Yup , One for oil and one for gas .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> One of the earliest from Sweden.



AHEM....one of the earliest Huskies..yes.......NOT one of the eariest swedish saws.......do not get confused due to later history.....................LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Nah ! The last of that bottle of Jameson is tellin' me that you need a Reeeal Nice 250 complete with Flippycaps !




yep, yep, yep you do sound like an Acadian on Irish whiskey LOL!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> AHEM....one of the earliest Huskies..yes.......NOT one of the eariest swedish saws.......do not get confused due to later history.....................LOL!!



The content was that it was one of the earliest husky PRO saws from Sweden, not the only early saw from sweden.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I've got plenty of time to learn , eventually he'll slip up and let out a secret or two LOL !



All you learn from me is how to give away stuff or sell it dirt cheap


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jacob J. said:


> You can use those flywheels even though the cast-in key is sheared off. Just take a fine-tip sharpie and mark the timing
> on the top of the flywheel and line that mark up with the groove on the crank and tighten it up. The key is only there to
> keep the flywheel lined up while you tighten it down. It serves no structural purpose.


 

Here ya go John.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> All you learn from me is how to give away stuff or sell it dirt cheap



I got that part down pat! LOL But it usually pays off in the long run! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Here ya go John.



Where ya been? Jerry already told me that :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

I was amending the Earliest Swedish part of the discussion..........there are better and older swedish saws......before the the vac co..


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> yep, yep, yep you do sound like an Acadian on Irish whiskey LOL!!!!!



Ya , well it's you and Ron's fault because if we had not had a discussion about whiskey a while back I'd have never tried it ...................Ya wanna fight bout it ?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> All you learn from me is how to give away stuff or sell it dirt cheap



It's the getting the stuff that is the thrill .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

[video=youtube;q2LIFW5r3Ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2LIFW5r3Ng&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I was amending the Earliest Swedish part of the discussion..........there are better and older swedish saws......before the the vac co..



Partners were good dependable saws that nearly reached PRO status around here but that`s about it for Swedish saws.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Ya , well it's you and Ron's fault because if we had not had a discussion about whiskey a while back I'd have never tried it ...................Ya wanna fight bout it ?



No...I'm good......lol


----------



## tbone75

I don't know who Ron is trying to BS? He enjoys giving stuff away and helping people. :hmm3grin2orange: We got the proof on the web! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> [video=youtube;q2LIFW5r3Ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2LIFW5r3Ng&feature=youtu.be[/video]



Who tuned that saw?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ya , well it's you and Ron's fault because if we had not had a discussion about whiskey a while back I'd have never tried it ...................Ya wanna fight bout it ?



Hey !1 how did Ron get in that ??
he dont remember nuthing bout no whiskey ??


----------



## dancan

You were complaining that Canadian whiskey wasn't whiskey because it was too smooth .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ya , well it's you and Ron's fault because if we had not had a discussion about whiskey a while back I'd have never tried it ...................Ya wanna fight bout it ?



Dan,..you have to try Jack Daniels Single Barrel sometime.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who tuned that saw?



Saw was tuned fine.........just run by a midgit with a short finger.....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who tuned that saw?



She's running alittle bit of old gas? 
And running alittle rich. Just made a couple of test cuts.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who tuned that saw?



The guy that built it tuned it !! 
present caretaker only richened up the low side a bit.
watchin that it seems to be a tad on the rich side ?
seems to be turning a good 9K rpm's ? LOL !


----------



## dancan

Done the Jack a while back and couldn't warm up to it but I may revisit soon .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The guy that built it tuned it !!
> present caretaker only richened up the low side a bit.
> watchin that it seems to be a tad on the rich side ?
> seems to be turning a good 9K rpm's ? LOL !



That`s what my ears and eyes told me, what elevation are you sitting at?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Done the Jack a while back and couldn't warm up to it but I may revisit soon .



Third time is the locker, was for me and never found anything I like better since.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Done the Jack a while back and couldn't warm up to it but I may revisit soon .



Jack's kinda like AV gas......you gotta get used to it..........enjoy the burn!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Jack's kinda like AV gas......you gotta get used to it..........enjoy the burn!!!!!



Tater shine  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> [video=youtube;q2LIFW5r3Ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2LIFW5r3Ng&feature=youtu.be[/video]



That saw was built from leftover parts from 5 other rebuilds, I was going to toss them in a bucket and forget about them til Ron wanted a running 394 so I bolted them all together and changed out the popup/ported P&C setup and off it went to Ron, hoped he would get some run time out of it.Lately I discovered another 394 that was shoved in under the 220 volt heavy table saw I seldom use, it got tossed out immediately to clean up the air in the shop....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> That saw was built from leftover parts from 5 other rebuilds, I was going to toss them in a bucket and forget about them til Ron wanted a running 394 so I bolted them all together and changed out the popup/ported P&C setup and off it went to Ron, hoped he would get some run time out of it.Lately I discovered another 394 that was shoved in under the 220 volt heavy table saw I seldom use, it got tossed out immediately to clean up the air in the shop....LOL



Ill tell ya one thing, that midget makes that saw look huge! lol


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Jack's kinda like AV gas......you gotta get used to it..........enjoy the burn!!!!!



aww hell, jack aint that bad, i like to sip it, and makers mark. whiskey is my favorite drink.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That saw was built from leftover parts from 5 other rebuilds, I was going to toss them in a bucket and forget about them til Ron wanted a running 394 so I bolted them all together and changed out the popup/ported P&C setup and off it went to Ron, hoped he would get some run time out of it.Lately I discovered another 394 that was shoved in under the 220 volt heavy table saw I seldom use, it got tossed out immediately to clean up the air in the shop....LOL



Tossed it out :msp_ohmy: Dang Jerry! You could have tossed it to Ohier!


----------



## tbone75

OK guys I got to go tuck the OL in. LOL Be back in a bit


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> That saw was built from leftover parts from 5 other rebuilds, I was going to toss them in a bucket and forget about them til Ron wanted a running 394 so I bolted them all together and changed out the popup/ported P&C setup and off it went to Ron, hoped he would get some run time out of it.Lately I discovered another 394 that was shoved in under the 220 volt heavy table saw I seldom use, it got tossed out immediately to clean up the air in the shop....LOL



I like the saw, it carries that B&C good! 
I need to get myself a 6401 with a BB top end! Thats my next big saw to get!


----------



## roncoinc

Jake,,you guys check for ticks tonite,fair warning.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Jake,,you guys check for ticks tonite,fair warning.



Will do Ron. 
We went to Warrens tonight. Thanks for the recommendation! That was some GREAT food! 
Loved meeting with you!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Tossed it out :msp_ohmy: Dang Jerry! You could have tossed it to Ohier!



I tossed it before you got on your saw hoarding binge, never thought you would want a big saw like them a few tears back.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jake,,you guys check for ticks tonite,fair warning.



I like to check for ticks, not so much on myself but on my field mates when out on ouR herb gatherings....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I have somebody coming at 10am in the morning to look at that nice 372xp i have.
got the rings for one of the other ones today and pulled out the grinder and gave it a quickie 
base sealant drying over night..
dunno what happened when i took the pic ??


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Will do Ron.
> We went to Warrens tonight. Thanks for the recommendation! That was some GREAT food!
> Loved meeting with you!



Yeh,that place is good..
you like the salad bar ?
what you have for an entre" ??
you try the soup and the chowder at the end of the salad bar ?
when we fish the river for stripers we eat there. they have a dock to tie up to if you didnt see it.
thats not on the main part of the river but a couple miles upstream is the seventh strongest current in the world.


----------



## roncoinc

I cant stand it anymore !! 
I better square with John before his box arrives..
sorry John,,this is what you are getting 






I guess my question is,,what the hell is a MS 311/391 ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,that place is good..
> you like the salad bar ?
> what you have for an entre" ??
> you try the soup and the chowder at the end of the salad bar ?
> when we fish the river for stripers we eat there. they have a dock to tie up to if you didnt see it.
> thats not on the main part of the river but a couple miles upstream is the seventh strongest current in the world.



I did like the salad bar! Biggest one iv seen! LOL 
I had the shrimp scampi (Spelling?) 
I didnt try the soup, not much of a soup/chowder person.

Wow! Thats pretty cool! 
Man, I'v had a big day and im about wore out


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I did like the salad bar! Biggest one iv seen! LOL
> I had the shrimp scampi (Spelling?)
> I didnt try the soup, not much of a soup/chowder person.
> 
> Wow! Thats pretty cool!
> Man, I'v had a big day and im about wore out



How about Dad and your brother ??
they like it ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I cant stand it anymore !!
> I better square with John before his box arrives..
> sorry John,,this is what you are getting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my question is,,what the hell is a MS 311/391 ??



Ron! :msp_scared: Your going to make that saw sick :msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

hey Ron, wheres my box?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> How about Dad and your brother ??
> they like it ??



They loved it! 
Seafood lovers! 
Nick had crab
And dad had lobster or something?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> hey Ron, wheres my box?



In the shop !!

empty 

jacob got your saw today 

and a nice stihl bar :mad2: that i have no use for 
i got lunch out of it anyway and he found how easy i am to deal with


----------



## tbone75

We see you have 2 Stihl saws in your shop.Now you put a good saw in a Stihl box?Plus the Stihl hat you wear! I think you have been hiding something on us Ron :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> They loved it!
> Seafood lovers!
> Nick had crab
> And dad had lobster or something?



The lobsters come in just the other side of the kitchen.
at the dock there.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> We see you have 2 Stihl saws in your shop.Now you put a good saw in a Stihl box?Plus the Stihl hat you wear! I think you have been hiding something on us Ron :msp_sneaky:



Dont try getting to cute there fella,,you know the hat was a present form the famouse Thall,,the 030 was the saw that made me dislike steels so i hung it up as a reminder..the other one is just in storage for somebody else..
the box came out of a dumpster !!! had a saw in it so had to empty the box to get the cardboard 
otta ask jacob about the pile UNDER the shop !! LOL !! not even a stihl there !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont try getting to cute there fella,,you know the hat was a present form the famouse Thall,,the 030 was the saw that made me dislike steels so i hung it up as a reminder..the other one is just in storage for somebody else..
> the box came out of a dumpster !!! had a saw in it so had to empty the box to get the cardboard
> otta ask jacob about the pile UNDER the shop !! LOL !! not even a stihl there !!



Had to try and get at you a little for putting my saw in that box! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> In the shop !!
> 
> empty
> 
> jacob got your saw today
> 
> and a nice stihl bar :mad2: that i have no use for
> i got lunch out of it anyway and he found how easy i am to deal with



Ron, if you wanted more money for that saw tell me how much more and ill send it when I send the money for the 015


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Dont try getting to cute there fella,,you know the hat was a present form the famouse Thall,,the 030 was the saw that made me dislike steels so i hung it up as a reminder..the other one is just in storage for somebody else..
> the box came out of a dumpster !!! had a saw in it so had to empty the box to get the cardboard
> otta ask jacob about the pile UNDER the shop !! LOL !! not even a stihl there !!



I still didnt get to get down there to dig around


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I still didnt get to get down there to dig around



That is a shame


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron, if you wanted more money for that saw tell me how much more and ill send it when I send the money for the 015



Get outta here man !! i ripped you off as it was !! LOL !
Hey,,i gotta go to maine sat aftnoon,just found out,,i know some other good food places


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I cant stand it anymore !!
> I better square with John before his box arrives..
> sorry John,,this is what you are getting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my question is,,what the hell is a MS 311/391 ??



I would say the newer model MS310 and MS390?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Get outta here man !! i ripped you off as it was !! LOL !
> Hey,,i gotta go to maine sat aftnoon,just found out,,i know some other good food places



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
Bring a saw and we'll talk! LOL JKJK 

Where at in ME?


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> Bring a saw and we'll talk! LOL JKJK
> 
> Where at in ME?



Berwick,town next to york ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Berwick,town next to york ..



Don't forget where they are if I get up there to bug you! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The OL don't care about looking at saws! But she like to eat! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in for tonight. Got a couple of saws to work on tomorrow and a couple of parts saws to tear into, yaaaaaaah. Night all.


----------



## SawGarage

ChainsawmanXX said:


>



You got some RED junk?? nice!

AND you FORCED RON to see you???

I got your msg, but I would have not been much fun, and didn't get your Voicemail till 530pm.. I've been sick for 6+ weeks now....

lost close to 20 lbs... Food isn't absorbing properly down there  that's MORE than 10% for me, and i'm NOT a midget! 





Hi Ron!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The OL don't care about looking at saws! But she like to eat! :hmm3grin2orange:



From just below the mass border,thru the seacoast of NH and just over into maine,but not far are the most finest eating establisments in one area.
until portland maine but that is aways away.
portsmouth NH is considered a culinary delight.
even where we stoped for lunch today by my house had fresh haddock,dock is 16 miles away !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in for tonight. Got a couple of saws to work on tomorrow and a couple of parts saws to tear into, yaaaaaaah. Night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> From just below the mass border,thru the seacoast of NH and just over into maine,but not far are the most finest eating establisments in one area.
> until portland maine but that is aways away.
> portsmouth NH is considered a culinary delight.
> even where we stoped for lunch today by my house had fresh haddock,dock is 16 miles away !



One huge problem! I get to eat some real fresh good sea food.How the hell am I ever going to eat it back here again? :hmm3grin2orange: It will taste like crap!


----------



## roncoinc

SawGarage said:


> You got some RED junk?? nice!
> AND you FORCED RON to see you???
> I got your msg, but I would have not been much fun, and didn't get your Voicemail till 530pm.. I've been sick for 6+ weeks now....
> lost close to 20 lbs... Food isn't absorbing properly down there  that's MORE than 10% for me, and i'm NOT a midget!
> Hi Ron!!



Hi Flake !!.. 
Should finish up the 372 you sent the partf or tomorrow,if i have time,lots to do.
didnt let jakaob try the 372 that is going away tomorrow,or the ported 365,,, didnt feel up to wresteling him to keep them 
i let him try the same ones you did,he liked the Dolkita best,,you ??


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> You got some RED junk?? nice!
> 
> AND you FORCED RON to see you???
> 
> I got your msg, but I would have not been much fun, and didn't get your Voicemail till 530pm.. I've been sick for 6+ weeks now....
> 
> lost close to 20 lbs... Food isn't absorbing properly down there  that's MORE than 10% for me, and i'm NOT a midget!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ron!!



What is going on with you?Hope you went to the Dr.!


----------



## farrell

evening guys!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening guys!



Hi Adam hows things tonight?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hi Adam hows things tonight?



peachy!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> One huge problem! I get to eat some real fresh good sea food.How the hell am I ever going to eat it back here again? :hmm3grin2orange: It will taste like crap!



Yeh it taste like crap,,didnt you know that ??
if you get here at the right time we can go catch our own too !! cant get any fresher


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh it taste like crap,,didnt you know that ??
> if you get here at the right time we can go catch our own too !! cant get any fresher



No I didn't know it was that bad LOL What is the right time? I could like that a lot!!!!!


----------



## farrell

one of these days i will make it to the coast to get some fresh sea food! the OL and i thot bout headin rons way for our anniversery. i have been to vermont twice skiing. i aint never been to the ocean.


----------



## tbone75

Ron I did have some real good fresh grouper once.The summer I stayed in Fla. with my Aunt.Went out on a party boat and caught 2 big ones!That is still my favorite fish to eat!


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> Hi Flake !!..
> Should finish up the 372 you sent the partf or tomorrow,if i have time,lots to do.
> didnt let jakaob try the 372 that is going away tomorrow,or the ported 365,,, didnt feel up to wresteling him to keep them
> i let him try the same ones you did,he liked the Dolkita best,,you ??



Sup 'ol Santa!!

Dolkita is a GOOD runnin saw! Nice power-weight!!

you still have the 394 right??? i see jacob with a vid, and i KNOW that's not YOUR saw???!!

I remember the myer-ized POS being in really nice shape!






tbone75 said:


> What is going on with you?Hope you went to the Dr.!



That's for askin' John!!

Hell if I know!!! I have been to the Dr. The up-down rollercoaster got old after 3-4 weeks...

I had the Noro-virus about 5-6 weeks ago, and the Dr. thinks I flushed out all the 'good' bacteria, so if I eat a complete meal (protein, vegs, and starch) in about 6 hrs later, it causes as much gas as Ron has in 2 days, and then things go haywire...

if it's JUST pasta (or basic starches), i'm good for a day, and things are ok.... 

So, we're trying something 'new'.... been good for 28 hrs now...lol



I'll tell ya, after a LONG day at work, the saw work is NOT something I have ambition for, and it's PILING UP!! 

SO, things are looking up !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Ron I did have some real good fresh grouper once.The summer I stayed in Fla. with my Aunt.Went out on a party boat and caught 2 big ones!That is still my favorite fish to eat!



i had frozen tilapia and fried taters for lunch!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i had frozen tilapia and fried taters for lunch!



Don't sound bad!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Don't sound bad!



pan fried with butter, lemon pepper, garlic, and season all salt! yum!


----------



## RandyMac

We are about to have fish on US 101, the Klamath is over it's banks. The Smith isn't far behind.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> We are about to have fish on US 101, the Klamath is over it's banks. The Smith isn't far behind.



That don't sound good Randy! Be careful out there!


----------



## RandyMac

It won't be too bad, 3-4 feet over flood stage, enough to close the highway for a couple days. There would have to be another 29 feet of water to beat the Dec. '64 flood level.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> It won't be too bad, 3-4 feet over flood stage, enough to close the highway for a couple days. There would have to be another 29 feet of water to beat the Dec. '64 flood level.



You just be careful! Water is nothing to fool with when its like that! I think I will try for some sleep? LOL


----------



## RandyMac

Good luck with that. I'll be checkin' later so if you are up, I will be too.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RandyMac

Hey Omar, quite a rash you got going.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Sleep time is over , time to get going you bunch of ZZZSlackers ! ('cept Randy)


----------



## dancan

I've seen more awakedness from women driven' an puttin' on makeup than you lot !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

SawGarage said:


> You got some RED junk?? nice!
> 
> AND you FORCED RON to see you???
> 
> I got your msg, but I would have not been much fun, and didn't get your Voicemail till 530pm.. I've been sick for 6+ weeks now....
> 
> lost close to 20 lbs... Food isn't absorbing properly down there  that's MORE than 10% for me, and i'm NOT a midget!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ron!!



Ohh man, you didnt see the 50+ saws I got?? Yea I stuffed it all in the semi trailer! :hmm3grin2orange: This was just the junkier stuff, I didnt want anyone to see all my jewels then everyone would want them. :hmm3grin2orange: 
Sorry to hear man! Get yourself into the doctors!!!


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ohh man, you didnt see .........:hmm3grin2orange: I didnt want anyone to see .. my jewels .... :hmm3grin2orange:
> ...



I'm glad you're payin' a little more attention to your pic postin' .










:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> I'm glad you're payin' a little more attention to your pic postin' .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
Ron gave me a good ass chewin!


----------



## Sagetown

It's been awhile since I've checked in here. Finally able to work my garden after all the rain we've had.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> In the shop !!
> 
> empty
> 
> jacob got your saw today
> 
> and a nice stihl bar :mad2: that i have no use for
> i got lunch out of it anyway and he found how easy i am to deal with



Empty, well chit, that means the possibilities are endless! lets see....you could put a Husky in there....or a dolmar, or a J-red!!!!!
You remember the address right...you seem like the type that doesnt forget things.


----------



## l3lue

Is this where the fight is ? :help: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

We got yer rain right here Sagetown. 3.45 inches since 4 pm yesterday. Maybe this is a preview for ya.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Empty, well chit, that means the possibilities are endless! lets see....you could put a Husky in there....or a dolmar, or a J-red!!!!!
> You remember the address right...you seem like the type that doesnt forget things.



Yes,i remember the ad.
right here on the envelope i keep forgetting to put the C5 airfilter in !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Yes,i remember the ad.
> right here on the envelope i keep forgetting to put the C5 airfilter in !!



Ive got all the time in the world....just make sure i still live there before you mail it!


----------



## farrell

morning boys and girls!


----------



## tbone75

Looks like the box I sent Ron finally made it there! I wonder what kind of shape its in? :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks like the box I sent Ron finally made it there! I wonder what kind of shape its in? :msp_confused:



If it is to big for the mail box they will leave a notice to go to the po and pick it up,have to have that notice to get it or they P&M !
that wont happen untill well after noon.

Guy was supposed to buy 372 called and found a 576 same price,relisted ad


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> If it is to big for the mail box they will leave a notice to go to the po and pick it up,have to have that notice to get it or they P&M !
> that wont happen untill well after noon.
> 
> Guy was supposed to buy 372 called and found a 576 same price,relisted ad



that blows! just have to find it another home then........


----------



## roncoinc

Uh,Oh,,, went to put the C5 filter in an envelope and,,,,,,,, the seal around the edge is gone on this one too !!.
sorry Mark,


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Empty, well chit, that means the possibilities are endless! lets see....you could put a Husky in there....or a dolmar, or a J-red!!!!!
> You remember the address right...you seem like the type that doesnt forget things.



Or a mini mac ??


----------



## roncoinc

Was it someone here that needed parts for a homie 150 ??
jason found one under my shop


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Or a mini mac ??



wild thingy?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Uh,Oh,,, went to put the C5 filter in an envelope and,,,,,,,, the seal around the edge is gone on this one too !!.
> sorry Mark,



Its alright Ron, You can make it up to me by sending some of that "junk" youve got laying around....




roncoinc said:


> Or a mini mac ??



.....As long as its not one of these.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was it someone here that needed parts for a homie 150 ??
> jason found one under my shop



Robin was needing some 150 stuff.I got some for him but he may need more?


----------



## farrell

mornin john


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If it is to big for the mail box they will leave a notice to go to the po and pick it up,have to have that notice to get it or they P&M !
> that wont happen untill well after noon.
> 
> Guy was supposed to buy 372 called and found a 576 same price,relisted ad



That sucks Ron.  You will have to go pick up the box.Just a little big for the mail box I think?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> mornin john



Hi Adam


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hi Adam



sleep mo better last night? whats on the agenda for today?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> sleep mo better last night? whats on the agenda for today?



Not much sleep at all.Back was and is still hurting bad.T-Storms are moving in today :msp_thumbdn: Planted some onion seed already today. LOL Going to finish the 365 jug.Just needs a little shining up now! Then I hope to get started putting it together!


----------



## tbow388

*Stihl*

Stihl ain't got nothin on my Harbor Freight Electric!!!!!!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Not much sleep at all.Back was and is still hurting bad.T-Storms are moving in today :msp_thumbdn: Planted some onion seed already today. LOL Going to finish the 365 jug.Just needs a little shining up now! Then I hope to get started putting it together!



i just shot the 5th woodchuck of the season!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i just shot the 5th woodchuck of the season!



Great! I usually have a couple by now?Maybe I was to hard on the last year? LOL Most are right in my front yard! I have shot as many as 15 one year right around the house!


----------



## roncoinc

Yestday i did a 372 jug,was going to put it back together stock then looked at it and said WTH..
that LONG cutting bit from widgit let me open the hole in the muffler from the exhaust hole,that was nice.
did the lower tansfers and flowed the uppers and did the in and out holes and matched muffler all in about 1/2 hour  . didnt waste anytime on that one !!. I'm just going for the easy big percentage gains now,not taking the time for just a little bit of gain anymore,cant justify spending the time.
so i should be down in the shop putting it together but it is COLD down there 
maybe i will turn on the heat


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Great! I usually have a couple by now?Maybe I was to hard on the last year? LOL Most are right in my front yard! I have shot as many as 15 one year right around the house!



between the wife and i we shot 14 last fall and the 5 so far this year! .17 to the head and dead!!! tired of em digging holes in me yard!


----------



## roncoinc

tbow388 said:


> Stihl ain't got nothin on my Harbor Freight Electric!!!!!!!:msp_tongue:



I hear that !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yestday i did a 372 jug,was going to put it back together stock then looked at it and said WTH..
> that LONG cutting bit from widgit let me open the hole in the muffler from the exhaust hole,that was nice.
> did the lower tansfers and flowed the uppers and did the in and out holes and matched muffler all in about 1/2 hour  . didnt waste anytime on that one !!. I'm just going for the easy big percentage gains now,not taking the time for just a little bit of gain anymore,cant justify spending the time.
> so i should be down in the shop putting it together but it is COLD down there
> maybe i will turn on the heat



I like them long bits!Very handy in a lot of places! That was a very fast port job! LOL Only takes me a week to do one :hmm3grin2orange: This 365 jug any way :msp_confused: King Super Slug!


----------



## roncoinc

Woodchucks ?? ! LOL !
we are doing bears !!
they come out of hibernation and go for any food they can find,including inside of peoples houses !!
i lured the midget out in the open yestday but no hungry bears around


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> between the wife and i we shot 14 last fall and the 5 so far this year! .17 to the head and dead!!! tired of em digging holes in me yard!



Same problem here.There is a hay field out in front of my yard LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Woodchucks ?? ! LOL !
> we are doing bears !!
> they come out of hibernation and go for any food they can find,including inside of peoples houses !!
> i lured the midget out in the open yestday but no hungry bears around



You can keep them Bears! One may pass through around here in the spring.But thankfully they don't stay!


----------



## tbone75

They wouldn't eat that midget!One bite and they would spit him out :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Woodchucks ?? ! LOL !
> we are doing bears !!
> they come out of hibernation and go for any food they can find,including inside of peoples houses !!
> i lured the midget out in the open yestday but no hungry bears around



we are gettin more and more bears round here!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> we are gettin more and more bears round here!



They are getting away from Ron! :hmm3grin2orange: He is meener than they are :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The midget is going to get mad at me if I don't get these saws boxed up and sent out! :hmm3grin2orange: Just been to sluggish lately.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The midget is going to get mad at me if I don't get these saws boxed up and sent out! :hmm3grin2orange: Just been to sluggish lately.



it happens!


----------



## tbone75

:hmm3grin2orange: Just seen how to check who has the most credits.Just click on your credits and it brings up the list.I am #2 Jerry is #3 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ron when you get that box check it out real good!I bet something happen to it?It sit in one place for 5 days!


----------



## farrell

just checked on the parts i sent the midget....out for delivery....that was fast! mailed on wednesday!


----------



## farrell

hey ron.....you wouldnt happen to have a 346xp layin around you could send my way?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice day here, sunny and just around 32F. Good weather for woods work but today I am just wrenching on some saws that have piled up. Thought I should bump this thread back up top cause it is falling fast, don`t want to land on page two.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Good thing someone is watching this thread! LOL Been working on the 365 jug.All done fitted a new ring in it too.Now to get it put together and mod the muffler.  And hope it runs? LOL


----------



## sefh3

Hi ya guys.
It's cold and rainy here today. Been working on a few Stihls this week. 026 for one and 020.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Hi ya guys.
> It's cold and rainy here today. Been working on a few Stihls this week. 026 for one and 020.



How did you make out with that 026 air filter?


----------



## sefh3

Back to the dealer for another filter. I tried to replace the tank vent and it worked but the filter wouldn't allow the cover to attach. The cover I have is the older screw type and this filter is for the 1/4 turn newer styler.


----------



## AU_K2500

went the husky dealer today....it seems that if your saw is older than, oh i dont know, 5 years, they cant seem to help you. I was looking for a carb kit, kill switch, and parts diagram for the L65...they had none of it. So, my question to all of you here...

Anybody got one of these i can have?





Its the kill switch from the L65, but im pretty sure they are fairly typical for the era...the one on my homelite is identical, i just dont have any extra. Thanks in advance fellas.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Back to the dealer for another filter. I tried to replace the tank vent and it worked but the filter wouldn't allow the cover to attach. The cover I have is the older screw type and this filter is for the 1/4 turn newer styler.



All the airfilter covers for 026`s are quarter turn catches, are they not. No matter if they have the round knob or the flippy style lever like the MS260 has. The differences in the airfilters is the type of fuel vent that is on the saw and if you have an intelli carb or not. I have all the parts numbers for the different airfilters here, there may be 3 different combinations IIRC.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> went the husky dealer today....it seems that if your saw is older than, oh i dont know, 5 years, they cant seem to help you. I was looking for a carb kit, kill switch, and parts diagram for the L65...they had none of it. So, my question to all of you here...
> 
> Anybody got one of these i can have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the kill switch from the L65, but im pretty sure they are fairly typical for the era...the one on my homelite is identical, i just dont have any extra. Thanks in advance fellas.



Ask for a IPL in the beg for manuals thread.I am sure someone can send it to y######rb kit you can get on fleabay.The switch?Sorry I don't have any of them.


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> went the husky dealer today....it seems that if your saw is older than, oh i dont know, 5 years, they cant seem to help you. I was looking for a carb kit, kill switch, and parts diagram for the L65...they had none of it. So, my question to all of you here...
> 
> Anybody got one of these i can have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the kill switch from the L65, but im pretty sure they are fairly typical for the era...the one on my homelite is identical, i just dont have any extra. Thanks in advance fellas.




5 yrs??? Try 35 yrs Lad.....you're working on an antique......


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> hey ron.....you wouldnt happen to have a 346xp layin around you could send my way?



You got a 350.
make one !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice day here, sunny and just around 32F. Good weather for woods work but today I am just wrenching on some saws that have piled up. Thought I should bump this thread back up top cause it is falling fast, don`t want to land on page two.....LOL



Sent you an email but it didnt go thru,change it ?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> went the husky dealer today....it seems that if your saw is older than, oh i dont know, 5 years, they cant seem to help you. I was looking for a carb kit, kill switch, and parts diagram for the L65...they had none of it. So, my question to all of you here...
> Anybody got one of these i can have?
> Its the kill switch from the L65, but im pretty sure they are fairly typical for the era...the one on my homelite is identical, i just dont have any extra. Thanks in advance fellas.



http://s30387.gridserver.com/partsDiagrams/Husqvarna 65 L.pdf

those were used on about everything i think.
just a self grounding swithch.
stick your own in and run a wire to ground,it will get you going and keep you from having to use the choke to shut it off..
sometimes i use an old on/off swith from something that fits the hole and grind down the handle to size and shape and do that,nobody knows.
aint worth the price of shipping one.


----------



## Cantdog

Speaking of antiques........LOLOL!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

turns out the tilly carb kit Ron told me to order for the 101 works on the Husky! how lucky is that. 

I know i can make any switch fit, and i will, i just know someones got one laying around, and if i can think of some other things they have that i need, that could justify the shipping cost. 

Thanks Ron for the IPL, that helps alot with some of the parts i wasnt sure where or how they went. For example, the coil pack theres a flat spot on one side with two machine thread holes....looks like something goes there, but nothing does.


----------



## tbone75

Slackers! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Slackers! :hmm3grin2orange:



We'll see .


----------



## tbone75

I am getting off here for a while.We got naders heading at us in the next hour or so.There in the next county over right now heading right at me.Quarter size hale too!Be back later? LOL


----------



## dancan

Stay safe !


----------



## dancan

If you don't make it , can I have your guns and saws ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Woodchucks ?? ! LOL !
> we are doing bears !!
> they come out of hibernation and go for any food they can find,including inside of peoples houses !!
> i lured the midget out in the open yestday but no hungry bears around


 
Bears were scared of me sporting that 6401!! 



tbone75 said:


> The midget is going to get mad at me if I don't get these saws boxed up and sent out! :hmm3grin2orange: Just been to sluggish lately.



No big hurry John. 
My mom is sluggish and has only got the B&C off the other saw. I dont remember if I told you? It needs AV mounts. But I have them on hand. 


Horrible freakin day here. Im gonna go to bed here soon.


----------



## PB

Does anyone have opinions on Echo or Husqvarna trimmers? I am looking at the SRM-225 Echo or 223L Husky. Looking at the IPL's, the Echo looks better built but have read good things about the Husky. They both have flexible drive shafts, but the Husky is almost 2lbs lighter. I have been thinking about the 323L husky with the solid shaft and crankcase stuffers (think 357xp). Thoughts one way or the other?


----------



## PB

I see someone is talking about another Maine GTG. When are you SLACKERS up in Canadia going to have one? I have always wanted to try to cross the border with a truck load of saws.


----------



## dancan

It could be arranged , got no big trees left up here so we'll strap together some 2x4's for cant cutting and we can have some brushcutter racing .
I got some nice Keith's coffee mugs for prizes , we might let you look at the beer .













:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawGarage

AU_K2500 said:


> Ron..you seem like the type that *doesnt **forget *things.




Are you being serious????!!!! 

 POOR Ron, we all love you!!


----------



## SawGarage

ChainsawmanXX said:


> My *mom *is *sluggish *and has only got the B&C off the other saw.





UMM.....1st you tell us that your midget-ness is too weak to even remove a bar & chain, *THEN* you call her SLOW???

wow, quite BRAZEN to speak that way on here!


----------



## PB

dancan said:


> It could be arranged , got no big trees left up here so we'll strap together some 2x4's for cant cutting and we can have some brushcutter racing .
> I got some nice Keith's coffee mugs for prizes , we might let you look at the beer .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Hell, I could truck in some 6x6's.


----------



## AU_K2500

No seriously....whats the real price.....?
Husqvarna 501426501, 501 42 65-01, Fuel Hose


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s a per foot price, I ordered 25' of it....LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> No seriously....whats the real price.....?
> Husqvarna 501426501, 501 42 65-01, Fuel Hose



Its free shipping! :msp_confused: That has to be a typo :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Sorry Dan! No saws or guns for you! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> turns out the tilly carb kit Ron told me to order for the 101 works on the Husky! how lucky is that.
> 
> I know i can make any switch fit, and i will, i just know someones got one laying around, and if i can think of some other things they have that i need, that could justify the shipping cost.
> 
> Thanks Ron for the IPL, that helps alot with some of the parts i wasnt sure where or how they went. For example, the coil pack theres a flat spot on one side with two machine thread holes....looks like something goes there, but nothing does.



I was under the shop today looking for something and see a saw that had a switch so i pulled it out if you MUST have one !!
let me know.


----------



## AU_K2500

glad the naders missed ya john.

Worked on the 65 a good bit today. looking like a fuel line is all i NEED....now, if we get in to the wants....thats a different story.....Front AV bushing, Clutch Cover, B&C


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I was under the shop today looking for something and see a saw that had a switch so i pulled it out if you MUST have one !!
> let me know.



gee Ron, thats really thoughtful of you! i knew you werent as mean as everyone said you were! Im trying to think of anything else you might have that i "need"


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> turns out the tilly carb kit Ron told me to order for the 101 works on the Husky! how lucky is that.
> 
> I know i can make any switch fit, and i will, i just know someones got one laying around, and if i can think of some other things they have that i need, that could justify the shipping cost.
> 
> Thanks Ron for the IPL, that helps alot with some of the parts i wasnt sure where or how they went. For example, the coil pack theres a flat spot on one side with two machine thread holes....looks like something goes there, but nothing does.



I pulled a switch today if you still need one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> glad the naders missed ya john.
> 
> Worked on the 65 a good bit today. looking like a fuel line is all i NEED....now, if we get in to the wants....thats a different story.....Front AV bushing, Clutch Cover, B&C



New parts must be getting scarce for them old saws by now, I see some on eBay occasionally. They are a pretty nice older saw,..I found one for my cutting bbuddy ,Doug. He is a die hard Husky user and I found him a mint 65 3-4 years ago, it only had a couple of hours on it, runs real strong and is a real looker.


----------



## tbone75

Ron did you go get that box?


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Does anyone have opinions on Echo or Husqvarna trimmers? I am looking at the SRM-225 Echo or 223L Husky. Looking at the IPL's, the Echo looks better built but have read good things about the Husky. They both have flexible drive shafts, but the Husky is almost 2lbs lighter. I have been thinking about the 323L husky with the solid shaft and crankcase stuffers (think 357xp). Thoughts one way or the other?



You want us to think ?? LOL !!you dont need one,just burn the brush !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> New parts must be getting scarce for them old saws by now, I see some on eBay occasionally. They are a pretty nice older saw,..I found one for my cutting bbuddy ,Doug. He is a die hard Husky user and I found him a mint 65 3-4 years ago, it only had a couple of hours on it, runs real strong and is a real looker.



I seen a few on fleabay lately.Going a little high I think too? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

SawGarage said:


> Are you being serious????!!!!
> 
> POOR Ron, we all love you!!



YOUR on my list flake !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> gee Ron, thats really thoughtful of you! i knew you werent as mean as everyone said you were! Im trying to think of anything else you might have that i "need"



Everything under the shed!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YOUR on my list flake !



Hey! I got the top spot!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Everything under the shed!



maybe not EVERYTHING! lol 

Theres gotta be something i need besides just the switch....gotta be!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I seen a few on fleabay lately.Going a little high I think too? LOL



I paid a premium price for it cause it was in such nice condition, you could not tell it was run before so I tossed $150. for it, Doug was thrilled as he had wanted one for a lot of years but the ones he found were about all used up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got to work on some Steels today, man do I smell good....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

UH,,,,,,,Jerry,,,,,,,, ???????????????
you miss the post were i said i emailed you but it was returned ??
AS pm box get filed up to fast !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got to work on some Steels today, man do I smell good....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange::bad_smelly::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ndlawrence

caleath said:


> Echo Lover...I am gonna buy me a cs 400



Get a cs 600 and send it to randy!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got to work on some Steels today, man do I smell good....LOL



Like a clam flat at low tide !! LOL !!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Up from my nap! 
Anyone wanna hear about MY day?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Like a clam flat at low tide !! LOL !!!



Naw,...more like one of the aweet smellin Texas roses....LOL
Thanks to you Ron,...tell them boys, "thanks for the saws", they did not know what they gave up....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Up from my nap!
> Anyone wanna hear about MY day?



No,...but that aint gonna stop ya..../LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got more saw parts and a saw today that runs? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Like a clam flat at low tide !! LOL !!!



Box?


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Got more saw parts and a saw today that runs? LOL









At least you dont have this to work with...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> No,...but that aint gonna stop ya..../LOL



Here's pictures!!!  

We were set to load this shipment this morning and it turned out to be a cluster!! 
The only good luck we had today was that the storage unit we were going to pick up all this ladys stuff at was RIGHT BEHIND the hotel we were staying at. We didnt even try for that to happen.. We'll never do that twice!
We get there and the owner of the stuff we are hauling (The shipper) Calls and tells us there is 1 four wheeler, 2 of them gators, and 1 Large SUV, all to fit on the truck! Plus 4 storage units full of boxes and weird crap! We call our company and our company is fighting with the local company on what to do with the Large SUV. We loaded the gators and fourwheeler on and decked over them (Where we put logistics bars into the trailer walls and plywood on top of that and stack boxes on that) We didnt start until 12 o'clock so we didnt get as much as we would like to get done today. So we have to finish tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> At least you dont have this to work with...



Looks like something I have had before?What is it?


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Looks like something I have had before?What is it?



a 281 case LOL Its going to be a complete saw... eventually:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

I think the person sold it because they couldn't get the flywheel off. That son of a gun was a bugger to get off!


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> a 281 case LOL Its going to be a complete saw... eventually:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I think the person sold it because they couldn't get the flywheel off. That son of a gun was a bugger to get off!



Yep that will be a fun one! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> a 281 case LOL Its going to be a complete saw... eventually:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I think the person sold it because they couldn't get the flywheel off. That son of a gun was a bugger to get off!



Hammer?? :msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hammer?? :msp_confused:



Cutting torch!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cutting torch!!



I should have known! :bang: 

It was pretty chilly here today on the coast. Stupid wind!


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hammer?? :msp_confused:



No, A breaker bar, two people, some welding and a tourch :censored::censored:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Yep that will be a fun one! LOL



Yep! They boggered up the end of the crank too:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I should have known! :bang:
> 
> It was pretty chilly here today on the coast. Stupid wind!



I live on the coast, wouldn`t want it any other way,the ocean tempers our weather and temps, not too cold or too hot.


----------



## tbone75

Where did Papa Smurf go?


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Yep! They boggered up the end of the crank too:bang::bang::bang:



That really sucks!


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> That really sucks!



YEA it does!! I can fix them up hopefully


----------



## farrell

evening gentlmen! not very busy here tonight! i was just jokin with you ron and i have the 353 that could still be one! it was another lovely day at the ol'carbide shop........bored, two machines with half hour cycle times and one with five minute run time:bang: its easy and pays the bills so.........


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> evening gentlmen! not very busy here tonight! i was just jokin with you ron and i have the 353 that could still be one! it was another lovely day at the ol'carbide shop........bored, two machines with half hour cycle times and one with five minute run time:bang: its easy and pays the bills so.........



Well at least your got to work! This dang rain put me out for the day!




WOO HOO!!! 400th Post!


----------



## farrell

ndlawrence said:


> Well at least your got to work! This dang rain put me out for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO HOO!!! 400th Post!



i like what i do......its a good job! sucks you werent able to work today! wished we would get some OT back so i could afford my hobbies and habits!


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> i like what i do......its a good job! sucks you werent able to work today! wished we would get some OT back so i could afford my hobbies and habits!



Tell me about it!


----------



## farrell

got good news today......landlord offered me a job cuttin some trees! of course i said "YES" any excuse to play with the saws plus get paid for doin it!


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> got good news today......landlord offered me a job cuttin some trees! of course i said "YES" any excuse to play with the saws plus get paid for doin it!



Lucky!!! I take just about any excuse to use my saw!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Slackers! :hmm3grin2orange:





dancan said:


> We'll see .



Who's the ZZZSlacker now ?


----------



## l3lue

Be very very quiet!!! The fighters are sleeping :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

you


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> you


Since you're working and I'm not , you're right .
At least I'm not one of the bedwarmerzz .


----------



## farrell

mornin fellas!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys. Looks like my driveway about washed out! Just had it graded down and looking good!We had some serious rain last night!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Good morning guys. Looks like my driveway about washed out! Just had it graded down and looking good!We had some serious rain last night!



that sucks! sorry to here that john!


----------



## farrell

well kids.......hope of y'all have fun today! i gotta get busy......weedin the flower beds, need to weedeat, cut some trees, and get the deck on the tractor so i can mow. have a good one!


----------



## RandyMac

Got rain too
Current Eureka NEXRAD Radar Map : Weather Underground


----------



## dancan

Mow ! I hope it's another month and a half before I got to think of that .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning everyone! 
Hopefully today will be better!


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> mornin fellas!



Have fun on that tree job!!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good morning guys. Looks like my driveway about washed out! Just had it graded down and looking good!We had some serious rain last night!



I hope the pansies survived ok !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas.
Got some saws to run if this damn rain will stop.
Ron, im still thinking up other crap i need from you.


----------



## roncoinc

Busy day yestday...
YES John,i got the box !!!!!!!!!!!!  havent opened it yet.
talk about brain dead,went to PO to pick it up,forgot the John box in the shop  was even going to ask if it arrived yet ? LOL !!
out of all the things i have lost i miss my mind the most..
Got another 372 finished yestday.. all it needs are bar plates to be complete.







Got another call on the real nice 372 i have on CL.
guy "supposed" to show up later today with a 394 that needs a clutch cover and ?
also a toasted 372 to put in trade.
will probly show up with no bar's for either 
I told him i couldnt give him much for trade as i need the money and he said ok.

Have to find time to go and get some tobacco and to maine to pick up a 46in plasma tv that needs work 
be nice to get that one going.
wanted to make it out before noon to the PO and mail stuff but i need to wait for phone calls 
I wish i could get organized !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Got rain too
> Current Eureka NEXRAD Radar Map : Weather Underground



Looks like you get all the rain and wind storms up that end of California, the mid part gets lighter rain more often with some sun thrown in. Guess that`s why the trees grow bigger up that end.


----------



## farrell

well had to jump the mower this mornin...cold out! got the front and one side flower beds done just gotta do the back. off to walmart to get weed and grass killer!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I hope the pansies survived ok !!



Yes the did Pappy! :msp_biggrin: Go open that %%$#&%#[email protected]*%#@ Box :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tree cuttin here I go, got a couple nice hardwood to demolish this afternoon, will add them to the already too big firewood pile, always someone needing firewood so it won`t matter how much I add to the pile and I get to run my saws. +++++ any way I look at it.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' all. Already been busy around here, lots to do! The garden needs attention, saws are lined up to be worked on, parts to be cleaned, a window to replace, a door to fit...

Who knew owning a house could be so much fun? Someone should have warned me.


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> Busy day yestday...
> YES John,i got the box !!!!!!!!!!!! havent opened it yet.
> talk about brain dead,went to PO to pick it up,forgot the John box in the shop was even going to ask if it arrived yet ? LOL !!
> out of all the things i have lost i miss my mind the most..
> Got another 372 finished yestday.. all it needs are bar plates to be complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another call on the real nice 372 i have on CL.
> guy "supposed" to show up later today with a 394 that needs a clutch cover and ?
> also a toasted 372 to put in trade.
> will probly show up with no bar's for either *BOOOO.. WAAAAA*
> I told him i couldnt give him much for trade as i need the money and he said ok.
> 
> Have to find time to go and get some tobacco and to maine to pick up a 46in plasma tv that needs work
> be nice to get that one going.
> wanted to make it out before noon to the PO and mail stuff but i need to wait for phone calls
> I wish i could get organized !!



Making a killing on those saws, huh Ron  I saw your ad... i'm SURE you DESPISE those see-thru tanks as much as I... they remind me of some failed Idea, like a flying car, or a prius... 

bars??? all your worried about is bars??? sheesh. ya just need to ask the right people  EVERY trade i've done with you, you have came out with a couple nice bars  Hell, I'll give you some cash for a 394 & 372! 

you avail next weekend? I think I am.. oke:


----------



## sefh3

Hello all.
I got a phone call Tuesday of this week. Guy says I have an Ash and Maple to take down, I said cool I'll take em. He said he wanted to keep the maple to make some benches with. I said, that's alright I will still take the ash. He told me he would have the wood cut for me and I just needed to pick it up. He calls me last night. I have bad news. The company that he hired left the ash in 6-8' sections and cut the maple in 24" pieces. He was upset but they didn't charge him for it. I loaded the truck with some saws and off I went. I showed up at 7am. Cut the wood and loaded it on the trailer. It's been a good morning. My truck Stihl smells good inside from those saws.


----------



## sefh3

Glad to see those naders missed you yesterday, John. We had some pea sized hail and strong winds but that was it. In and out in a few hours.


----------



## PB

Busy morning here too. I went to my favorite shop and picked up a shiny new Echo SRM-225 trimmer. Damn good trimmer for the money. To get the same features in a husky I would have had to spend another $50-75. I would have liked to get the Husky but couldn't justify the price difference.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Glad to see those naders missed you yesterday, John. We had some pea sized hail and strong winds but that was it. In and out in a few hours.



It was bad here for a while.They had 2" hail very close to me!I only got small stuff.After it quit last night I kept hearing something outside? It was water running down this ravine beside my house!Sounded like white water rapids!Got to go check out my little creek today and see whats left?


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> It was bad here for a while.They had 2" hail very close to me!I only got small stuff.After it quit last night I kept hearing something outside? It was water running down this ravine beside my house!Sounded like white water rapids!Got to go check out my little creek today and see whats left?



Is it just me or do yall pray that a couple trees blow down so ya can bust out your saw too??? :wink2:


----------



## sefh3

Glad the hail passed you. Hail does a ton of damage to houses and cars.


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Is it just me or do yall pray that a couple trees blow down so ya can bust out your saw too??? :wink2:



Yes we do! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Glad the hail passed you. Hail does a ton of damage to houses and cars.



Them naders and hail are the worst part!


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Yes we do! LOL



Wheeww thought it was just me for a second there! Last year my neighbor had 27trees blow down in a storm, We had ZERO!!! AND we have 3x more trees than him! talk about bad luck


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Wheeww thought it was just me for a second there! Last year my neighbor had 27trees blow down in a storm, We had ZERO!!! AND we have 3x more trees than him! talk about bad luck



I have about 30 acres of trees here.So there is always something to cut! LOL


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> I have about 30 acres of trees here.So there is always something to cut! LOL



Lucky!!! We have got 10 acres here not much to cut of it though:msp_wink::msp_sad: Plenty to weedeat :too_sad:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Lucky!!! We have got 10 acres here not much to cut of it though:msp_wink::msp_sad: Plenty to weedeat :too_sad:



I give up on them weedwhackers.I just spray that chit! LOL


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> I give up on them weedwhackers.I just spray that chit! LOL



That'd be nice too! I don't have any work building houses this summer so I'm working lawncare on commercial property's. Weedeating...
All day... 5/6 days a week...:too_sad:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> That'd be nice too! I don't have any work building houses this summer so I'm working lawncare on commercial property's. Weedeating...
> All day... 5/6 days a week...:too_sad:



That just plain sucks! I hate running them things LOL


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> That just plain sucks! I hate running them things LOL



Ohh well Its putting gas in my truck


----------



## diggers_dad

ndlawrence said:


> Wheeww thought it was just me for a second there! Last year my neighbor had 27trees blow down in a storm, We had ZERO!!! AND we have 3x more trees than him! talk about bad luck



LOL funny right there!



ndlawrence said:


> Ohh well Its putting gas in my truck



That's the right attitude and it's rare to see anymore. We don't have much around here, but what we do have we're right proud of and thankful for. A little spot of land, trees, sunshine, and I get to vote in November. Good stuff all the way around.


----------



## roncoinc

SawGarage said:


> Making a killing on those saws, huh Ron  I saw your ad... i'm SURE you DESPISE those see-thru tanks as much as I... they remind me of some failed Idea, like a flying car, or a prius...
> 
> bars??? all your worried about is bars??? sheesh. ya just need to ask the right people  EVERY trade i've done with you, you have came out with a couple nice bars  Hell, I'll give you some cash for a 394 & 372!
> 
> you avail next weekend? I think I am.. oke:



Yes i should be around next weekend,let me know first.

Well,the dubah with the deal didnt call,dont answer his cell phone and home phone says he not there 
so typical dealing on CL.

when you show up i can show you how to sand a bar before you paint it and how to check handlebars for cracks


----------



## dancan

I was thinking about PB's request for a N.S. GTG so I strapped a cant down of some of our large East Coast wood to see if it wood work .







I dug out the race saw but found that the only thing any good on it was the Flippycaps !






Here's a look at the prize .






Opps , looks like I drank that one .:tongue2:


----------



## diggers_dad

If anyone knows who designed the Mac Cat chainsaw I would appreciate being directed to his residence or at least a phone number so I can contact him.

I've been working on two this afternoon...

I'd like to find him so I can kick his [email protected]#$%^&!#$ butt straight into his [email protected]#%[email protected]$ monkey-licking &%^@@[email protected] and twist!! Even so much as changing a chain on one is a major [email protected]#!#[email protected]#$ pain!!

Not to mention the one Digger has been working on still won't run 'cause the coil we got won't fire. Ugh. It's so bad I'm thinking I might go back to working in the garden.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> If anyone knows who designed the Mac Cat chainsaw I would appreciate being directed to his residence or at least a phone number so I can contact him.
> 
> I've been working on two this afternoon...
> 
> I'd like to find him so I can kick his [email protected]#$%^&!#$ butt straight into his [email protected]#%[email protected]$ monkey-licking &%^@@[email protected] and twist!! Even so much as changing a chain on one is a major [email protected]#!#[email protected]#$ pain!!
> 
> Not to mention the one Digger has been working on still won't run 'cause the coil we got won't fire. Ugh. It's so bad I'm thinking I might go back to working in the garden.



Tryed to tell you to stay away from them things! :hmm3grin2orange: I know you have some real saws to work on :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

Slackerzz !


----------



## ndlawrence

dancan said:


> Slackerzz !


----------



## little possum

John, why do you wear your hardhat on your buttocks?


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> John, why do you wear your hardhat on your buttocks?



You got it all wrong! That is a snail and I am a slug LOL No hat needed  Same speed tho?


----------



## tbone75

I haven't been slugging today.Well to much LOL Tore the 365 apart so I can clean it up to start putting it together.Needs lots of cleaning!Everything but the crank case and P&C is real dirty!


----------



## little possum

Yea, well. Stay away from the margaritas anyways..:alien2:


----------



## dancan

I wasn't referring to you , it was pointed at the action level that the thread was at ..................really .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I was thinking about PB's request for a N.S. GTG so I strapped a cant down of some of our large East Coast wood to see if it wood work .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dug out the race saw but found that the only thing any good on it was the Flippycaps !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a look at the prize .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opps , looks like I drank that one .:tongue2:



You are just too funny DAN!


----------



## tbone75

Whatever Dan :monkey:


----------



## tbone75

Dan is plain EVIL !! Showing empty bottles ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Ron, Go ahead and throw that switch in a box...be sure to pad it with a saw or two. Id hate for the switch to get damaged.


----------



## little possum

little possum said:


>


HAHAHA break out the air freshener, for real!


----------



## AU_K2500

hey John, you think i could just find a grommet that fits in the hole, and has a hole in the middle for tygon?


----------



## dancan

I got topped up with Jameson today but since it's an international brand there is no need for pics but if you get that Floridah passport and they let you up here I'll show you some illusive full bottles of Keith's .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cutting buddy and myself got 2 truckloads of maple hardwood today, got it all cut into firewood lengths and trucked home, it was a perfect day in the woods and to carry out the blocks and truck them home, the MS440 and the 026 did all the cutting. Doug did not feel like running saws today so I did all the cutting, he lugged blocks to the truck.....LOL
I did help after finishing up the cutting,.....really...


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> HAHAHA break out the air freshener, for real!



Sure is sad lookin' .


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> HAHAHA break out the air freshener, for real!



Wow,...that`s really gonna smell,...don`t dare take that thing inside....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Remembered today I have an extra 365 P&C LOL I had forgot the saw I bought only had a bad crank. Swapping all the parts to the good crank case.And the ported jug.So if I muffed it up I can try again LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Dan,....I think I will build my 025 into a race saw, make a pipe for it and run it against one of my 026`s, with enough work it might have a chance....LOL


----------



## dancan

While your grinding 1 you may as well grind 2  ....so I can race LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Remembered today I have an extra 365 P&C LOL I had forgot the saw I bought only had a bad crank. Swapping all the parts to the good crank case.And the ported jug.So if I muffed it up I can try again LOL



I actually discovered today that I have 3 modded 026`s , found one tucked into the back of the 3' deep shelves I store the army of Stihls on, lil bugger has been hiding back there for a long time. It got to do some cutting today and seemed real happy to be out, very snarley/ snappy lil saw.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey John, you think i could just find a grommet that fits in the hole, and has a hole in the middle for tygon?



It would work it you could find the right size?


----------



## little possum

LMAO, I made the mistake of taking inside.. I got told right quickly the next day to throw that *** out the door!


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> LMAO, I made the mistake of taking inside.. I got told right quickly the next day to throw that *** out the door!



It has to be obnoxious smelling with all that green moss growing on it, decaying right in front of your eyes....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jerry?? You lost a saw! :msp_scared: Wonder what other saws you got hid? We know Dan has a herd of Huskys! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> LMAO, I made the mistake of taking inside.. I got told right quickly the next day to throw that *** out the door!



You can throw it my way! I will take good care of it


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry?? You lost a saw! :msp_scared: Wonder what other saws you got hid? We know Dan has a herd of Huskys! :hmm3grin2orange:



Its just like Christmas when I go digging for a saw, I keep finding saws I forgot about getting, building and even ones I have not run for years, totally crazy I tell you. Who needs all these damm saws anyway.....LOL


----------



## little possum

Well we will leave it at: The Funk was certainly right. And honestly, there were bugs in it!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its just like Christmas when I go digging for a saw, I keep finding saws I forgot about getting, building and even ones I have not run for years, totally crazy I tell you. Who needs all these damm saws anyway.....LOL



I don't! But I will take them all :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Well we will leave it at: The Funk was certainly right. And honestly, there were bugs in it!



I will take it bugs and all :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

Had a line of squalls pound the crap out of things this afternoon with gusts to near 70mph.
We are going to get the back of the "hook" later, continued noisy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't! But I will take them all :hmm3grin2orange:



I know you don`t need any more saws and I certainly don`t need 90% of the ones I have, I can only use or run 7-8 a day so that`s all I really need. All the rest more or less just get in the way....LOL


----------



## little possum

I saved her John. Lots-o-scrubbing, and 3 packs of air fresheners  One of my favorite saws. Mweba ported the top end. She drags a 28" bar nicely. Even a 32" Full wrapped and big dawgs for some reason too 
Replaced the crankcase due to water/sand sitting in the bottom end. But oh well. Was my first 70cc saw, and I was super excited.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Had a line of squalls pound the crap out of things this afternoon with gusts to near 70mph.
> We are going to get the back of the "hook" later, continued noisy.



Looks bad Randy! You be careful!


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Had a line of squalls pound the crap out of things this afternoon with gusts to near 70mph.
> We are going to get the back of the "hook" later, continued noisy.



You are going to get a pounding, Randy. Looks like a lot of rain in that along with high winds, real noisy!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> I saved her John. Lots-o-scrubbing, and 3 packs of air fresheners  One of my favorite saws. Mweba ported the top end. She drags a 28" bar nicely. Even a 32" Full wrapped and big dawgs for some reason too
> Replaced the crankcase due to water/sand sitting in the bottom end. But oh well. Was my first 70cc saw, and I was super excited.



That would have been a great save or just plain madness......LOL


----------



## RandyMac

March is going out like a Lion with 'roid rage.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> March is going out like a Lion with 'roid rage.



You got that right!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Well today was not a better day, i might of broke my foot


----------



## dancan

That's not good , get it checked pronto .


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well today was not a better day, i might of broke my foot



You dropped something on it?


----------



## RandyMac

Line dancin' in high heels?


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> Line dancin' in high heels?



Don't want to see any pics of that .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> You dropped something on it?


 You guessed it! 
I was loading this shipment today and there was one of them pancake air compressors I put it in a skin and rapped it up with rubber bands. Grabbed it to put it on top of a stack of big heavy boxes (4ft tall) Then it slipped out of my hands and dropped on the arch of my left foot :bang: After alittle cussin an damning I finally got it back up there and finished the day out. Hurts like hell now and cant put alot of weight on it. I dont think I broke it, just bruised it up pretty good. 



RandyMac said:


> Line dancin' in high heels?


 Shhhhh Randy! I thought we had a secret??


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You guessed it!
> I was loading this shipment today and there was one of them pancake air compressors I put it in a skin and rapped it up with rubber bands. Grabbed it to put it on top of a stack of big heavy boxes (4ft tall) Then it slipped out of my hands and dropped on the arch of my left foot :bang: After alittle cussin an damning I finally got it back up there and finished the day out. Hurts like hell now and cant put alot of weight on it. I dont think I broke it, just bruised it up pretty good.
> 
> 
> Shhhhh Randy! I thought we had a secret??



4 feet high? Didn't anyone tell you not to lift above your head?

Seriously, get it checked or you could walk funny for the rest of your life.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> 4 feet high? Didn't anyone tell you not to lift above your head?
> 
> Seriously, get it checked or you could walk funny for the rest of your life.



Lol! Above my head! 

Walk funny? Dont midgets do that already?? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

One of the worst things to do is not get it looked at. If you did break it and it heals back wrong, they will re-break it and set it. Not fun.


----------



## sefh3

Jerry, Is there an 026 that isn't snappy? Even a non ported is snappy.


----------



## tbone75

Had to lay down for a few.Relax the back some.Now what did I miss? :hmm3grin2orange: Smurfete broker her foot seems to be about all? GO GET THAT CHECKED !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Dang where did everyone go? No Pappy smurf either?


----------



## AU_K2500

been a big day here....didnt get any work done on saws, but i got to take the pup to the vet and pay twice what i expected for his check-up....there went this months saw budget. 

Who knows a lot about huskys? Trying to find a grommet, and wondering if anyone knows a part number. Its for the fuel line go into the tank. Id have to go measure the hole, but im thinking it might be a fairly common part....anyone?


----------



## RandyMac

Still having periodic squalls, next line will hit in 30 minutes or so, having multiple system failures at work and we lost a couple antennas off the roof.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> been a big day here....didnt get any work done on saws, but i got to take the pup to the vet and pay twice what i expected for his check-up....there went this months saw budget.
> 
> Who knows a lot about huskys? Trying to find a grommet, and wondering if anyone knows a part number. Its for the fuel line go into the tank. Id have to go measure the hole, but im thinking it might be a fairly common part....anyone?



There is a Husky thread in here some where?That would be the place to ask! I just don't have no idea what may work? Unless you could glue a piece of plastic over the hole then drill a small hole for the tygon fuel line?I used super glue on 2 patches like that.They are still holding? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

RandyMac said:


> Still having periodic squalls, next line will hit in 30 minutes or so, having multiple system failures at work and we lost a couple antennas off the roof.



thats no good, Stay safe! where do you work?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> There is a Husky thread in here some where?That would be the place to ask! I just don't have no idea what may work? Unless you could glue a piece of plastic over the hole then drill a small hole for the tygon fuel line?I used super glue on 2 patches like that.They are still holding? LOL



Now theres an idea! Thatll give me something to do at work tomorrow! Thanks John. 

Is JB weld fuel safe?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Still having periodic squalls, next line will hit in 30 minutes or so, having multiple system failures at work and we lost a couple antennas off the roof.



Dang Randy! You have been getting hit a lot this year already!


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> been a big day here....didnt get any work done on saws, but i got to take the pup to the vet and pay twice what i expected for his check-up....there went this months saw budget.
> 
> Who knows a lot about huskys? Trying to find a grommet, and wondering if anyone knows a part number. Its for the fuel line go into the tank. Id have to go measure the hole, but im thinking it might be a fairly common part....anyone?



Why are you repairing a door stop? It doesn't really need a filled fuel tank to hold the door open unless it's a REALLY big door...


----------



## sefh3

Be safe out there Randy. These storms that everyone is getting seem to all pack a punch with them. I don't think we have had just a shower yet. They all have came with hail and high winds.


----------



## sefh3

I'm sure Ron will have a trick up his sleeve to help you on that Husky. Post a picture of it so use non Husky owning folks might be able to assist you.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Why are you repairing a door stop? It doesn't really need a filled fuel tank to hold the door open unless it's a REALLY big door...



:msp_razz:


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Now theres an idea! Thatll give me something to do at work tomorrow! Thanks John.
> 
> Is JB weld fuel safe?



I wouldn't use JB weld on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Jerry, Is there an 026 that isn't snappy? Even a non ported is snappy.



You know what,..yopu are right, all 026`s are snappy and when you raise the compression, port the cylinder and open the piston up, mod the muffler to dual port they really come alive. I realized today that I have 3 of them, found one hiding behing many others of its clan...LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

diggers_dad said:


> Why are you repairing a door stop? It doesn't really need a filled fuel tank to hold the door open unless it's a REALLY big door...



Theres always someone thats got something to say about EVERY saw I work on. I just havent worked my way up to current "nicer" saws yet....ill get there some day and until then, i guess ill just have a garage full of boat anchors and door stops.


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> been a big day here....didnt get any work done on saws, but i got to take the pup to the vet and pay twice what i expected for his check-up....there went this months saw budget.
> 
> Who knows a lot about huskys? Trying to find a grommet, and wondering if anyone knows a part number. Its for the fuel line go into the tank. Id have to go measure the hole, but im thinking it might be a fairly common part....anyone?



OK, seriously now... If you can't find it at Chainsawr or Bailey's, I would try erepalcementparts.com or jackssmallengines.com.


----------



## sefh3

A guy by my work has 2 of those L65 for sale for $100 I think. If you might be interested in those I can get them and ship them to you.

Here's his CL ad.

2 Husqvarna 65 L65 Chainsaws


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> I wouldn't use JB weld on it.



+1

Motoseal from Permatex is made for sealing gasoline.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just slide a piece of Tygon inside a regular piece of reinforced fuel line that will fit the bigger hole in the tank, it has worked for me dozens of times when I needed to replace a fuel line in one of them saws that takes a moulded fuel line like the Homelite XL`s, my 923 needed a line and that is what I did , still holding and working fine. Use Seal All or Super Glue around gasoline, most Epoxies don`t hold up well around gasoline.


----------



## AU_K2500

I was going to use JB weld to fill the hole, then drill it out and run the tygon through, not as a sealent.
I will post a pic tomorrow and wait for Ron to tell me how to do it correctly. 
Im so glad all you guys have such valuable input...dont know what id do without you guys.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> A guy by my work has 2 of those L65 for sale for $100 I think. If you might be interested in those I can get them and ship them to you.
> 
> Here's his CL ad.
> 
> 2 Husqvarna 65 L65 Chainsaws



Preciate it Scott. The saw is all there and im just looking for small parts at this point. The biggest thing im missing is the B&C. But i appreciate it!


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> Theres always someone thats got something to say about EVERY saw I work on. I just havent worked my way up to current "nicer" saws yet....ill get there some day and until then, i guess ill just have a garage full of boat anchors and door stops.



I started with Wildthings and Poulan XXV's. There's nothing wrong with starting on the older or cheaper stuff, it's less expensive when you make a mistake and you start to see the design changes and how well they have / have not worked for the different makers. Keep working on whatever you can find (except Mini-Macs), that's what I did for the first couple of years. Good luck!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I started with Wildthings and Poulan XXV's. There's nothing wrong with starting on the older or cheaper stuff, it's less expensive when you make a mistake and you start to see the design changes and how well they have / have not worked for the different makers. Keep working on whatever you can find (except Mini-Macs), that's what I did for the first couple of years. Good luck!



That is what I started tearing into first!Them little poolins are fun and easy to work on.


----------



## AU_K2500

thats a funky looking saw....might have to go find one now. Damnit Marc, you planted a seed.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> thats a funky looking saw....might have to go find one now. Damnit Marc, you planted a seed.



A poolin XXV ? Or the wildthing The XXV is a nice little saw! I have 4 or 5 LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> A poolin XXV ? Or the wildthing The XXV is a nice little saw! I have 4 or 5 LOL



yeah the pull-on. ive seen plenty of wild thangs at homedepot and walmart! Im pretty sure ive heard other members talk about the XXV as been a good little saw.


----------



## RandyMac

AU_K2500 said:


> thats no good, Stay safe! where do you work?



I run the control-room at the local jail. A crappy job, but a secure one.

Something blew off the roof, took out one of my perimeter cameras.

We are at 200% + of rainfall this month, average is 8", closing in on 18".


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> yeah the pull-on. ive seen plenty of wild thangs at homedepot and walmart! Im pretty sure ive heard other members talk about the XXV as been a good little saw.



The 38cc s the one you want.Its the biggest one.Easy to work on and find parts for.


----------



## AU_K2500

RandyMac said:


> I run the control-room at the local jail. A crappy job, but a secure one.
> 
> Something blew off the roof, took out one of my perimeter cameras.
> 
> We are at 200% + of rainfall this month, average is 8", closing in on 18".



Ehh...no big deal just lost a camera AT A JAIL!!!! no biggie. lol. weve been getting unusual amounts of rain as well.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> The 38cc s the one you want.Its the biggest one.Easy to work on and find parts for.



Good to know, ill start keeping my eye out.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Good to know, ill start keeping my eye out.



You can find them for 20 bucks or less a lot of the time if they need help


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I run the control-room at the local jail. A crappy job, but a secure one.
> 
> Something blew off the roof, took out one of my perimeter cameras.
> 
> We are at 200% + of rainfall this month, average is 8", closing in on 18".



The rivers will be running even higher, how`s the snow melt up in the mountains coming along, all gone yet?


----------



## RandyMac

The rivers are bank to bank with some flooding. The problem isn't with the major streams, the creeks are causing the headaches.
Lots of slides too, travel is iffy.
The local snowpack is gone.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> The rivers are bank to bank with some flooding. The problem isn't with the major streams, the creeks are causing the headaches.
> Lots of slides too, travel is iffy.
> The local snowpack is gone.



With the snow gone then its only the rain that needs to run off, bet that`s bad enough in steep terrain.


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> thats a funky looking saw....might have to go find one now. Damnit Marc, you planted a seed.



The XXV's are the one of the easiest saws I've ever had the pleasure to work on. Simple, rugged design that cuts very well for its size. When they are tuned right they are jumpy little critters. Most will only require a carb kit and fuel lines. You can usually find a deal on a 12" bar and chain from Bailey's once or twice a year and have a very nice little truck or loaner saw for less than $30. I highly recommend owning several. At least one of each color (red, green, black and grey).


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> Good to know, ill start keeping my eye out.



Two things to remember on the XXV series: The starter is very small diameter so it may feel like it has a little more compression than it actually does, and the fuel line is soooooo long once you get it assembled and ready to start, take an air hose and blow compressed air into the carb throat. The compressed air going through will pull fuel all the way up to the carb and save you several pulls.


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> A poolin XXV ? Or the wildthing The XXV is a nice little saw! I have 4 or 5 LOL



Send one my way! I know you need to clear some room up:msp_unsure:


----------



## dancan

OK , nappy time is over , time to get out of bed you ZZZSlackerzz !


----------



## RandyMac

They retired early, they should be up by now.


----------



## dancan

Or the aliens had another gathering .


----------



## dancan

Echo's are better Hosskeezz .


----------



## RandyMac

stihls are money pits.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning ya no good old geezers!!  

Where's the fight??


----------



## RandyMac

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning ya no good old geezers!!
> 
> Where's the fight??



gettin' your foot back in those high heels.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

RandyMac said:


> gettin' your foot back in those high heels.




:hmm3grin2orange:

Jacob, you did have that checked out, didn't you?


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All......Been busy the last couple days and to beat in the evening to even catch up on my reading let alone enter a fight. Doing a solid ash bathroom vanity for a lady...need to have it ready to shoot with poly tomorrow so I can get 4 coats on and have it installed by Fri. My friend Dan (not u, Acadian) showed up with a job I have to estimate 5 3'X8' eight light cherry french doors and 8 matching 3'X6' cherry casement windows units with jambs and sills. All custom, by the architect's design... It's going to be quite expensive...looks to be atleast be 5-6 weeks of shop work for lil' ol' me. This has grabbed my attention....also have to run 2 14' sections of black walnut custom handrail for a stair restoration....ordered the custom knives for the shaper yesterday..no saw work this last week at all...the brothers came and picked up their 3 refurbished Jonsereds...both paid in a stack of dead presidents and left me with rather well used 590 with a broke recoil...for free....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Our midget in high heels, now that`s a pict I don`t want to see or even imagine....LOL


----------



## farrell

^%$ &$#$ @&&%^& %^&$%^# aprils fools jokes! its not funny! i refuse to buy a rice burner saw!! all though burnin rice i would save on gas:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Whatchu talkin' bout, farrell?


----------



## little possum

AU_K2500 said:


> Who knows a lot about huskys? Trying to find a grommet, and wondering if anyone knows a part number. Its for the fuel line go into the tank. Id have to go measure the hole, but im thinking it might be a fairly common part....anyone?


Go with Jerrys method, or just a grommet from a weedeater fuel tank can work. Thats what my 3120 has on it. But shhh, dont tell!

Husqvarna 503697201 (replaces 501426501)
Or the 8$ fuel line....


----------



## farrell

Mill_wannabe said:


> Whatchu talkin' bout, farrell?



doug fir started a thread that echo bought husqvarna


----------



## tbone75

Hello guys.Rough night again for me?Up and down as usual LOL Sounds like Robin has some work for a while!Good for him!!


----------



## ndlawrence

Morning fellas


----------



## roncoinc

little possum said:


> Go with Jerrys method, or just a grommet from a weedeater fuel tank can work. Thats what my 3120 has on it. But shhh, dont tell!
> 
> Husqvarna 503697201 (replaces 501426501)
> Or the 8$ fuel line....



I have done the line inside of line many times with good results,when i was in a hurry.
i would go with the $8 OEM line if i was not in a hurry.


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Send one my way! I know you need to clear some room up:msp_unsure:



Sorry what I have are all different colors and names on the same saws in my collection.I don't have 2 alike.


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Sorry what I have are all different colors and names on the same saws in my collection.*But I really don't have room for more than 2 so I'll send a few your way*




There Fixed It For Ya :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> There Fixed It For Ya :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



No problem I will have room soon enough :hmm3grin2orange:Then I will have more flavors of them! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> No problem I will have room soon enough :hmm3grin2orange:Then I will have more flavors of them! :hmm3grin2orange:



Dang chainsaw slut! I bet your building a whole nother shop just to fit your saws in aren't ya???:confused2:


----------



## tbone75

I only need 3 saws to be honest.BUT !!! CAD !!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> I only need 3 saws to be honest.BUT !!! CAD !!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



I know whatcha mean! Talk about akward explaining why you have 50 saws and you only cut 3 cords a year:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Dang chainsaw slut! I bet your building a whole nother shop just to fit your saws in aren't ya???:confused2:



Yep! :hmm3grin2orange: And the old Vette !


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> I know whatcha mean! Talk about akward explaining why you have 50 saws and you only cut 3 cords a year:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Over a hundred saws now!But I cut 5 or 6 cords a year. :hmm3grin2orange: Trouble is I am sluggish LOL So only about 30 are ready to go cut with.


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Yep! :hmm3grin2orange: And the old Vette !



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Over a hundred saws now!*But I cut 5 or 6 cords a year*. :hmm3grin2orange: Trouble is I am sluggish LOL So only about 30 are ready to go cut with.



Ohh well that makes perfect sense! 20 saws per cord is required these days :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Ohh well that makes perfect sense! 20 saws per cord is required these days :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Its even worse for me! This muffed up back won't let me do much cutting! I only get a day here and there that I can go use the darn things!Like today is a bad one.Can't even get off my arse long enough to do anything! :bang:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Its even worse for me! This muffed up back won't let me do much cutting! I only get a day here and there that I can go use the darn things!Like today is a bad one.Can't even get off my arse long enough to do anything! :bang:



Well aleast you got time to look on craigslist and ebay... for more saws... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Well aleast you got time to look on craigslist and ebay... for more saws... :msp_thumbup:



Yes I do that way to much! LOL The CL around here just plain sucks! I have only found one saw on there worth buying in the last year?


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Yes I do that way to much! LOL The CL around here just plain sucks! I have only found one saw on there worth buying in the last year?



I search all the craigslist adds in the us and message to see if there willing to ship 

Example Let me google that for you


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> Go with Jerrys method, or just a grommet from a weedeater fuel tank can work. Thats what my 3120 has on it. But shhh, dont tell!
> 
> Husqvarna 503697201 (replaces 501426501)
> Or the 8$ fuel line....



the new part number you listed is just a grommet and piece of fuel line....thats why i was wondering if any one just had a grommet. 

The original molded fuel line is 18.00 bucks, and the husqvarna grommet with a bit of line is 6.50. Ive got plenty of tygon, ill probably just try two pieces, all though 6.50 isnt bad for the right grommet and proper size fuel line. 

I appreciate all the help and advice.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> I know whatcha mean! Talk about akward explaining why you have 50 saws and you only cut 3 cords a year:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Since july i have cut maybe 1 rank of wood  do i have a problem?


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Since july i have cut maybe 1 rank of wood  do i have a problem?



No you don't! Whats bad is when you is when your like me and don't even burn wood and don't sell it but still cut like 20cords a year for the heck of it


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> No you don't! Whats bad is when you is when your like me and don't even burn wood and don't sell it but still cut like 20cords a year for the heck of it



I wish i had wood to cut for fun


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Echo's are better Hosskeezz .





RandyMac said:


> stihls are money pits.



Echo Didn't buy HossKee because they didn't want the stink !

At least the money pits are producers .


----------



## dancan

:hmm3grin2orange:

Slackerz !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey dan!


----------



## dancan

We gonna call you the gimp or the midjet ? 
Did you get your foot checked out ?


----------



## tbone75

OK gimpy midget did you get the foot check?We want to know!


----------



## tbone75

Just came back from checking the creek.Bad news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My culvert is 40 yards down the creek up on the other bank!Now I have no way to get across to go drag the thing back up?Its not little! 5' high and 18' long old steel fuel tank with the ends cut out.:msp_scared::msp_confused: We tryed to doze a path across there once LOL Got a D9 stuck right in the middle! LOL


----------



## dancan

I hope that's not for your driveway !
Where are the pics ?


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> I search all the craigslist adds in the us and message to see if there willing to ship
> 
> Example Let me google that for you



Real smart a$$ aint you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> OK gimpy midget did you get the foot check?We want to know!



Nope i haven't got the chance, its feeling better after ice, and being wrapped up. I hate the doctors anyway. 







tbone75 said:


> Just came back from checking the creek.Bad news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My culvert is 40 yards down the creek up on the other bank!Now I have no way to get across to go drag the thing back up?Its not little! 5' high and 18' long old steel fuel tank with the ends cut out.:msp_scared::msp_confused: We tryed to doze a path across there once LOL Got a D9 stuck right in the middle! LOL


 Holy crap john! Sounds like its time for a new culvert?? Are you able to get across your driveway?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Echo Didn't buy HossKee because they didn't want the stink !
> 
> At least the money pits are producers .



Oh Yeah they're producers alright........I hear flippycap production is running at 110% just to keep up...


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I hope that's not for your driveway !
> Where are the pics ?



Its down at the bottom of the hill LOL My place is 40 acres down this side and back up the other side.With that little creek in the middle.Never thought about pix?I will do that after bit!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nope i haven't got the chance, its feeling better after ice, and being wrapped up. I hate the doctors anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap john! Sounds like its time for a new culvert?? Are you able to get across your driveway?



Driveway is OK it just washed the gravel down to the house LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Its down at the bottom of the hill LOL My place is 40 acres down this side and back up the other side.With that little creek in the middle.Never thought about pix?I will do that after bit!



That sucks John...maybe get a wrecker or skidder with a cable winch and retrieve it that way???


----------



## tbone75

I should have took the midget down in there when he was here? But may have lost him in the tall grass


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Driveway is OK it just washed the gravel down to the house LOL



Thats what you get for being a husky lover!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That sucks John...maybe get a wrecker or skidder with a cable winch and retrieve it that way???



I will need to cut a path down to it.Then maybe drag it back up?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thats what you get for being a husky lover!!



Hey midget! I seem to recall you have several Huskys your self :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Really sucks because that is where my big blackberry patch is!Got to get to the other side for them!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I should have took the midget down in there when he was here? But may have lost him in the tall grass



Thats why ninjas are so short  







tbone75 said:


> Hey midget! I seem to recall you have several Huskys your self :msp_sneaky:


 Nooo not me! I sold em all


----------



## tbone75

I will ask the OL if she wants to go for a ride on the 4 wheeler to take some pics. To bad I can't do video for you guys :bang:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Really sucks because that is where my big blackberry patch is!Got to get to the other side for them!



Well you gotta get it fixed before August then...


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thats why ninjas are so short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooo not me! I sold em all



WTF ever midget :monkey: Now we got a gimped up lying midget :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well you gotta get it fixed before August then...



For dang sure! Got to have them berries!!!!


----------



## tbone75

OL said lets go! be back in a bit with pix LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> WTF ever midget :monkey: Now we got a gimped up lying midget :msp_sneaky:




Careful John...I've heard that a gimped up midget can get pretty damn mean when cornered with no chance of escape!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> Careful John...I've heard that a gimped up midget can get pretty damn mean when cornered with no chance of escape!!!!



Robin gets me!! 
Robin, i have a jred question. 
I got a 670 jred that has a cracked top cover. Are they hard to find?


----------



## RandyMac

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Robin gets me!!
> Robin, i have a jred question.
> I got a 670 jred that has a cracked top cover. Are they hard to find?



guess not, you found one.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Oh Yeah they're producers alright........I hear flippycap production is running at 110% just to keep up...



They don't need to produce any for me , I got spares that I'll never need .




dancan said:


> I was thinking about PB's request for a N.S. GTG so I strapped a cant down of some of our large East Coast wood to see if it wood work .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dug out the race saw but found that the only thing any good on it was the Flippycaps !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a look at the prize .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opps , looks like I drank that one .:tongue2:


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> guess not, you found one.



HaHaHa!!! You beat me to it!!! Hey aren't you supposed to be asleep or sumthin????


----------



## promac850

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Robin gets me!!
> Robin, i have a jred question.
> I got a 670 jred that has a cracked top cover. Are they hard to find?



I know of a 670 or similar Jonnyred that is for sale... runs good, decent shape overall. I think they were asking something over 100 bucks. Really don't recall.

Also, a turkey just walked through my front yard. Wild one. Saw me peeking through the blinds and took off running.

That turkey reminded me of a certain member here... kinda lurks around, and poops on something important, then takes off running. I'm referring to the Wonder Boy...


----------



## promac850

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!!! You beat me to it!!! Hey aren't you supposed to be asleep or sumthin????



RandyMac don't sleep... he waits, with his eyes half open.


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Robin gets me!!
> Robin, i have a jred question.
> I got a 670 jred that has a cracked top cover. Are they hard to find?



I posted just after you mentioned you needed a cover...I guess you musta missed it. There are early and late covers and they don't not interchange due to hold down bolt placement. The quickest way I use to tell the difference is the front bolt placement. The early ones have the hold down bolt a head of the recoil mount bolt...on the late one the hold down bolt is behind the recoil mount bolt. This is for the large cover...the airbox cover will fit either but you need the tall one for the 670...625 and 630 use the short cover. Also the 625 and 630 top covers are the same as the 670 and the early and late deal still applies. Yours is a Champ which is the late model cover and also the one piece ign rather than the early 2 piece. This all must be kept in mind when buying covers off ebay...which may be the easiest way to find one.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> They don't need to produce any for me , I got spares that I'll never need .




Only time will tell...LOL!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

RandyMac said:


> guess not, you found one.



I ment the top cover  







promac610 said:


> I know of a 670 or similar Jonnyred that is for sale... runs good, decent shape overall. I think they were asking something over 100 bucks. Really don't recall.
> 
> Also, a turkey just walked through my front yard. Wild one. Saw me peeking through the blinds and took off running.
> 
> That turkey reminded me of a certain member here... kinda lurks around, and poops on something important, then takes off running. I'm referring to the Wonder Boy...






Not getting your point there bubble butt?




Cantdog said:


> I posted just after you mentioned you needed a cover...I guess you musta missed it. There are early and late covers and they don't not interchange due to hold down bolt placement. The quickest way I use to tell the difference is the front bolt placement. The early ones have the hold down bolt a head of the recoil mount bolt...on the late one the hold down bolt is behind the recoil mount bolt. This is for the large cover...the airbox cover will fit either but you need the tall one for the 670...625 and 630 use the short cover. Also the 625 and 630 top covers are the same as the 670 and the early and late deal still applies. Yours is a Champ which is the late model cover and also the one piece ign rather than the early 2 piece. This all must be kept in mind when buying covers off ebay...which may be the easiest way to find one.



Thanks robin, i must not of seen it? I didnt have great service on my phone at the time. 
Ill have to remember that though, the cracks arent bad but the saw is clean (minus the cracks) so i want to make it look good.


----------



## tbone75

First pic where it was second pic where it now is LOL And the driveway I just had graded down nice! :bang:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Only time will tell...LOL!!!!



I can hold out for quite a while , I got plenty of :hmm3grin2orange: Keith's .

Now if I could get the vent on my 2171 to stop leaking ........


----------



## AU_K2500

hey slug....you didnt replace the coil before you mailed it did you. I mean it wouldnt make much sense to replace it and send the bad one to me in a bag....I assume the one in the bag was the good one, I replaced it, and got spark. then i finished putting the saw back together, gassed her up....now no spark, im afraid with all the tugging the lead came out from the coil...crap. gotta take the fly wheel back off.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I can hold out for quite a while , I got plenty of :hmm3grin2orange: Keith's .
> 
> Now if I could get the vent on my 2171 to stop leaking ........



I can fix that leak for you! Just send that saw down here and I will send it back fixed.Could take a couple years? :rolleyes2:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey slug....you didnt replace the coil before you mailed it did you. I mean it wouldnt make much sense to replace it and send the bad one to me in a bag....I assume the one in the bag was the good one, I replaced it, and got spark. then i finished putting the saw back together, gassed her up....now no spark, im afraid with all the tugging the lead came out from the coil...crap. gotta take the fly wheel back off.



The good one was in the bag LOL Check all the wires to see if something is grounded out or off?


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Real smart a$$ aint you :hmm3grin2orange:



Well just trying to help a friend out :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Well just trying to help a friend out :hmm3grin2orange:



I have to say I did like it!  I couldn't do that for nuttin! Way to puter stupid!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> The good one was in the bag LOL Check all the wires to see if something is grounded out or off?



I know its not big problem. just ran out of time here at work. bout to head home. ill do some investigating there. It had a really strong blue spark when i first put the flywheel on....so i know shes working, like you said, something is either grounded or has come undone....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I know its not big problem. just ran out of time here at work. bout to head home. ill do some investigating there. It had a really strong blue spark when i first put the flywheel on....so i know shes working, like you said, something is either grounded or has come undone....



Yep can't be much? You sure got that together quick! Your lucky I didn't get there you may not have got it? LOL Should be a good saw!


----------



## promac850

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Not getting your point there bubble butt?



In short terms, I heard you've been annoying a few around here with too much BSing and not enough repairing...

Fix a saw something... and get your ass into the doctor's office and have that foot checked out.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Yep can't be much? You sure got that together quick! Your lucky I didn't get there you may not have got it? LOL Should be a good saw!



I was trying to get it all together to make sure it ran, and that my carb kit worked, and that my fuel line "fix" didnt leak. I havent cleaned it up or anything yet.

Im disapointed, due to some unexpected bills, and not knowing what the next month is going to hold...Ive got to hold off on the B&C from Bplust. I was gonna offer 30 for the bar and just one chain instead of a bar and two chains for 40.


----------



## tbone75

More pix First going back up to the house.The back yard you see the hill behind me is where I own to right to the top.My used car lot beside the house LOL And a little goodie I found going down the second time today.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> More pix First going back up to the house.The back yard you see the hill behind me is where I own to right to the top.My used car lot beside the house LOL And a little goodie I found going down the second time today.



you got all the bases covered there. Ford, Chevy, and Dodge! And thats a good looking shed. we normally walk the fences once in a while looking for sheds.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

promac610 said:


> In short terms, I heard you've been annoying a few around here with too much BSing and not enough repairing...
> 
> Fix a saw something... and get your ass into the doctor's office and have that foot checked out.



Hahaha wow thats to funny, how long have you been on that 6 cube mac project anyway? 
I have been getting saws fixed, only the week or two at a time that i am home. The rest of the time im traveling the country for my job.


----------



## RandyMac

you boys lookin' for an ass whippin'?
go find something worthwhile to do.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

RandyMac said:


> you boys lookin' for an ass whippin'?
> go find something worthwhile to do.



Be right back, gotta chase the lot lizards around the truck stop.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> First pic where it was second pic where it now is LOL And the driveway I just had graded down nice! :bang:



At least the posies didnt get washed away !! LOL !


----------



## sefh3

unloaded that load of ash today. Man that stuff is heavy. My trailer thanked me. Haven't done much after that. Run kids all over gods creation.


----------



## sefh3

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Be right back, gotta chase the lot lizards around the truck stop.



What state you in today?


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> I have to say I did like it!  I couldn't do that for nuttin! Way to puter stupid!



Haha its easy! Just search "Site:Craigslist.org (whatever you want to search)


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> At least the posies didnt get washed away !! LOL !



That is about the only thing that didn't!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

sefh3 said:


> What state you in today?



Im in New York today, awfully close to NYC


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Haha its easy! Just search "Site:Craigslist.org (whatever you want to search)



I don't really need to look for any more saws right now  But if something nice comes along?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I don't really need to look for any more saws right now  But if something nice comes along?



Dolly 123??


----------



## sefh3

Didn't he just get some Dollies sent to him????


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dolly 123??



:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jimdad07

Hello people, and Jacob. Been house b!tch this weekend, doing all kinds of honey do stuff. Spent a good chunk of what I had set aside for my shop project on a new water softner :bang:. What else is new? My FIL and I are putting an offer on 50 acres across the road from my inlaws that a cousin is giving us first chance at buying. There is already a pretty good sized building on the lot with power, septic and water. If he takes the offer it will be my new woodshop and some more hunting land. We'll see.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Didn't he just get some Dollies sent to him????



 Yep bunch of 143s and a 133 but no 123?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

sefh3 said:


> Didn't he just get some Dollies sent to him????


 yes... but he's a saw whore 



tbone75 said:


> :msp_sneaky:


 Okk... Sorry. 
How about a 480CD?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello people, and Jacob. Been house b!tch this weekend, doing all kinds of honey do stuff. Spent a good chunk of what I had set aside for my shop project on a new water softner :bang:. What else is new? My FIL and I are putting am offer on 50 acres across the road from my inlaws that a cousin is giving us first chance at buying. There is already a pretty good sized building on the lot with power, septic and water. If he takes the offer it will be my new woodshop and some more hunting land. We'll see.



Beats building a new shop! Plus they aren't making any more land!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> yes... but he's a saw whore
> 
> 
> Okk... Sorry.
> How about a 480CD?



Nah the 123 is much better for me


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Beats building a new shop! Plus they aren't making any more land!



Hopefully he takes the offer, he would rather keep the land in the family if he can. My FIL and I are very close so splitting something like this shouldn't be a problem. We'll figure the money out later, rather go into debt for land than stupid stuff.


----------



## tbone75

Trying to think what Dollies I have? 111-112-115-116si-120si-120 soon-133-143s and the Miakits LOL


----------



## sefh3

I knew they where dollies but wasn't sure of the numbers.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Trying to think what Dollies I have? 111-112-115-116si-120si-120 soon-133-143s and the Miakits LOL



Geezh that's a lot of Dollies.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Geezh that's a lot of Dollies.



I think I have 3 of the 111s and 5 of the 143s.I know the 143s are 95cc the rest I would have to look?


----------



## promac850

RandyMac said:


> you boys lookin' for an ass whippin'?
> go find something worthwhile to do.



Easy there... I fixed more stuff on my truck today.

(Yeah, more stuff... new leaf spring mounts and shackles are on their way here. Then the fun part will be painting the frame after pulling the bed off to do the fuel level sending unit and other crap.)

Tomorrow will be a junkyard run day... I'm going to find some 63/64" Chevy leaf springs off of a 1500 truck, and do this... scroll about 2/3rd the way down the page. Getting a better ride, load capacity, and better flex for cheap? Count me in...

Maximizing Your Wheel (Suspension) Travel


And I'll try to get some more stuff done on the 790 as well. 

Thing is, I can't really plan for anything... something almost always comes up and changes everything, so the above junkyard run plan for spares and the leaf springs just might go to hell.

We'll see.


As for Jacob...

I see the headline... "Turkey with head cut off chased lot lizards at a truck stop"


----------



## promac850

tbone75 said:


> I think I have 3 of the 111s and 5 of the 143s.I know the 143s are 95cc the rest I would have to look?



Sir tbone, what do I have to do to get on your "To receive" list regarding one of them Dolmar 143's?


----------



## tbone75

promac610 said:


> Sir tbone, what do I have to do to get on your "To receive" list regarding one of them Dolmar 143's?



Afraid they are spoken for.Sorry If something changes I will keep you on the list!


----------



## AU_K2500

hey Ron, you get a chance to mail that switch?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Afraid they are spoken for.Sorry If something changes I will keep you on the list!



did i ever make it on the list?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> did i ever make it on the list?



Yep your there on the bottom but there!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Yep your there on the bottom but there!



I have two kids, which one in a fair trade?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Bailey's - Makita DCS6421 64cc Chainsaw with 20" Bar & Chain & 84cc Upgrade Option 

Only 719 big ones!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Yep your there on the bottom but there!



Give my spot to Promac....im not gonna be able to afford anything for a little while. especially not a 95cc saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

promac610 said:


> Easy there... I fixed more stuff on my truck today.
> 
> (Yeah, more stuff... new leaf spring mounts and shackles are on their way here. Then the fun part will be painting the frame after pulling the bed off to do the fuel level sending unit and other crap.)
> 
> Tomorrow will be a junkyard run day... I'm going to find some 63/64" Chevy leaf springs off of a 1500 truck, and do this... scroll about 2/3rd the way down the page. Getting a better ride, load capacity, and better flex for cheap? Count me in...
> 
> Maximizing Your Wheel (Suspension) Travel
> 
> 
> And I'll try to get some more stuff done on the 790 as well.
> 
> Thing is, I can't really plan for anything... something almost always comes up and changes everything, so the above junkyard run plan for spares and the leaf springs just might go to hell.
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> 
> As for Jacob...
> 
> I see the headline... "Turkey with head cut off chased lot lizards at a truck stop"



All my 63,64 and 65 Chev trucks had coil springs, I think most Chev trucks had coils til around 1970, I know the 73 on up had leaf springs.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I have two kids, which one in a fair trade?



No kids allowed!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Give my spot to Promac....im not gonna be able to afford anything for a little while. especially not a 95cc saw.



Don't give up to easy LOL Going to be a while before I let any go.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> All my 63,64 and 65 Chev trucks had coil springs, I think most Chev trucks had coils til around 1970, I know the 73 on up had leaf springs.



You are correct on that. My '68 has coils in the rear.


----------



## promac850

AU_K2500 said:


> Give my spot to Promac....im not gonna be able to afford anything for a little while. especially not a 95cc saw.



Nah, you keep it. At this rate, my truck ain't gonna let me spend any more money on saws unless it's critical spares/parts to the ones I already have.



pioneerguy600 said:


> All my 63,64 and 65 Chev trucks had coil springs, I think most Chev trucks had coils til around 1970, I know the 73 on up had leaf springs.



I'm referring to the length of the springs, not the year of the Chevy they are going to be pulled from.

However, I didn't know that the even earlier Chevy trucks had coils on the rear... Thanks for that interesting fact... 

Well, I guess I learned something else today besides the fact that smashing your thumb with a 3 lb. mini sledge hammer hurts like a #####. I was holding one of the spacer tabs for the rear bumper bolt on my truck, and was pounding away at the rusted bolt stuck to it... well, that little tab is about 1" by 2.5"... and the 1/2" bolt is what was in there, dead center of the metal tab...

On the last hit, that bolt popped right out and the hammer caught the edge of me thumb, and pinched it in between the hammer face and tab. Yes, I let loose with expletives. Funny thing is that it didn't hurt anywhere near as much as it did one time when I smashed my index finger... I was seeing black for about 30 seconds after that one... amazing how the digits are so damn painful to smash. Blasted nerve ends, lol.

The truck I'm going to shoot for is an 88-98 Chevy/GMC 1500. I'm hoping to pull some good springs off of one of them.


----------



## tbone75

Where did everyone go so fast? :msp_confused:


----------



## AU_K2500

promac610 said:


> Nah, you keep it. At this rate, my truck ain't gonna let me spend any more money on saws unless it's critical spares/parts to the ones I already have.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the length of the springs, not the year of the Chevy they are going to be pulled from.
> 
> However, I didn't know that the even earlier Chevy trucks had coils on the rear... Thanks for that interesting fact...
> 
> Well, I guess I learned something else today besides the fact that smashing your thumb with a 3 lb. mini sledge hammer hurts like a #####. I was holding one of the spacer tabs for the rear bumper bolt on my truck, and was pounding away at the rusted bolt stuck to it... well, that little tab is about 1" by 2.5"... and the 1/2" bolt is what was in there, dead center of the metal tab...
> 
> On the last hit, that bolt popped right out and the hammer caught the edge of me thumb, and pinched it in between the hammer face and tab. Yes, I let loose with expletives. Funny thing is that it didn't hurt anywhere near as much as it did one time when I smashed my index finger... I was seeing black for about 30 seconds after that one... amazing how the digits are so damn painful to smash. Blasted nerve ends, lol.
> 
> The truck I'm going to shoot for is an 88-98 Chevy/GMC 1500. I'm hoping to pull some good springs off of one of them.



Working on a Danger Ranger?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Where did everyone go so fast? :msp_confused:



Trying to get my daughter to go to sleep and trying not to get frustrated in the process. What a little stinker.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Trying to get my daughter to go to sleep and trying not to get frustrated in the process. What a little stinker.



You off the night shift Jim?


----------



## AU_K2500

gotta say John, Working on this Husky has been pretty fun. they are a lot different than all the other saws ive worked on, But I like it, it should be my best power-weight saw to date.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> gotta say John, Working on this Husky has been pretty fun. they are a lot different than all the other saws ive worked on, But I like it, it should be my best power-weight saw to date.



I liked the saw.Just have way to many! LOL Won't be long till you try porting them LOL


----------



## promac850

AU_K2500 said:


> Working on a Danger Ranger?



Yep... I doubt I'll be selling it anytime soon since the first two repairs on it were major and brought the money into it above the high side of the BB value, which you can automatically subtract about 35% from that and that will be the best you _might_ get due to this ####ty economy. Still am saving all of the receipts in an envelope though. I seriously think this truck will be staying with me for quite some time... perhaps long enough for me to wear out/get close to wearing out the 3.0 so I can stuff a 460 in there... 

So, I'm doing what I want with it. Front brush guard build will be done sometime, not sure when. Soon after the bed/leaf springs/related stuff gets taken care of, the CB should be crackling. 

Anyone happen to remember those huge antennas from the 60's and 70's? I'm slapping one of those on the bracket I built. Not really overkill, since still nothing can beat the old SS 1/4 wave whip. An old 23 channel Realistic that I picked up at a garage sale is what I'll be receiving/transmitting on, for now at least. Barefoot with that should get me at least a 6 mile range in most conditions. I do not plan on running an amplifier, as that is illegal. Might build one for the heck of it, but won't use it. (unless things turn out far worse than we think it will...) And they're handy for four wheeling or even for stuff like traffic reports... it can save time there.



Well folks, I'm wearing a metal bucket on my head now. Tin foil has gotten too damn expensive...


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I liked the saw.Just have way to many! LOL Won't be long till you try porting them LOL



What out of my sig would be a good canidate for porting? i think ive got the basics down from reading and watching a bunch of members do it. Just not sure what pop-ups and windows are....are windows in the piston? Do you have to use tempered glass? like pyrex?


----------



## tbone75

promac610 said:


> Yep... I doubt I'll be selling it anytime soon since the first two repairs on it were major and brought the money into it above the high side of the BB value, which you can automatically subtract about 35% from that and that will be the best you _might_ get due to this ####ty economy. Still am saving all of the receipts in an envelope though. I seriously think this truck will be staying with me for quite some time... perhaps long enough for me to wear out/get close to wearing out the 3.0 so I can stuff a 460 in there...
> 
> So, I'm doing what I want with it. Front brush guard build will be done sometime, not sure when. Soon after the bed/leaf springs/related stuff gets taken care of, the CB should be crackling.
> 
> Anyone happen to remember those huge antennas from the 60's and 70's? I'm slapping one of those on the bracket I built. Not really overkill, since still nothing can beat the old SS 1/4 wave whip. An old 23 channel Realistic that I picked up at a garage sale is what I'll be receiving/transmitting on, for now at least. Barefoot with that should get me at least a 6 mile range in most conditions. I do not plan on running an amplifier, as that is illegal. Might build one for the heck of it, but won't use it. (unless things turn out far worse than we think it will...) And they're handy for four wheeling or even for stuff like traffic reports... it can save time there.
> 
> 
> 
> Well folks, I'm wearing a metal bucket on my head now. Tin foil has gotten too damn expensive...



I have 2 rangers one with the 4.0 and the other with the 3.0.Rear spring hangers are broke on one right now. LOL 300 to have that fixed.The 3.0 dog is still sitting there waiting on me. LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> What out of my sig would be a good canidate for porting? i think ive got the basics down from reading and watching a bunch of members do it. Just not sure what pop-ups and windows are....are windows in the piston? Do you have to use tempered glass? like pyrex?



Piston windows are in the side of a piston.Pop up is done turning down the top of the piston to make a pop up on it.Then turn the base of the jug down to lower the squish to increase compression.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Piston windows are in the side of a piston.Pop up is doe turning down the top of the piston to make a pop up on it.Then turn the base of the jug down to lower the squish to increase compression.



i was just trying to get a rise out of someone! might try porting the 150, or one of the XL's.....just gotta get the 150 running first! lol


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Anyone like my new sig??


----------



## promac850

tbone75 said:


> I have 2 rangers one with the 4.0 and the other with the 3.0.Rear spring hangers are broke on one right now. LOL 300 to have that fixed.The 3.0 dog is still sitting there waiting on me. LOL



As for the rear spring hangers, go to RockAuto and pick up some there. Prices seem to be the best there on most any auto part.

But yeah, near 290 for all of the rear leaf spring hangers and shackles, as well as the shock bolts and shocks. Those shocks were only 10 bucks a pop, lol... cheapest parts other than the shock bolts. They are Monroe heavy duty shocks to boot. One of my favorite names along with H&R, Bilstein, etc.

As for the 3.0 being a dog, it really ain't that bad. Keep it above 3500 rpm seems to be where the 3.0 likes to be.... run that all the way to 4500, and then shift. I'd hate to be driving my truck with the 31" BFG's being driven by a little four banger. It's got 3.73's for the gears. It'd suck even more with an autotragic, since those things slip so much... massive loss of power to the ground with an automatic... unless it's built just right which never happens at the factory.

Now... a 460... talk about fun. I'd definitely need to upgrade the axles and drive shafts, as well as the transfer case... thinking Dana 80 under the ass end and a Dana 60 up front... then 44" Boggers wrapped around some American Racing Mojave Teflon's. Yep, suspension lift would be necessary there too.


----------



## tbone75

promac610 said:


> As for the rear spring hangers, go to RockAuto and pick up some there. Prices seem to be the best there on most any auto part.
> 
> But yeah, near 290 for all of the rear leaf spring hangers and shackles, as well as the shock bolts and shocks. Those shocks were only 10 bucks a pop, lol... cheapest parts other than the shock bolts. They are Monroe heavy duty shocks to boot. One of my favorite names along with H&R, Bilstein, etc.
> 
> As for the 3.0 being a dog, it really ain't that bad. Keep it above 3500 rpm seems to be where the 3.0 likes to be.... run that all the way to 4500, and then shift. I'd hate to be driving my truck with the 31" BFG's being driven by a little four banger. It's got 3.73's for the gears. It'd suck even more with an autotragic, since those things slip so much... massive loss of power to the ground with an automatic... unless it's built just right which never happens at the factory.
> 
> Now... a 460... talk about fun. I'd definitely need to upgrade the axles and drive shafts, as well as the transfer case... thinking Dana 80 under the ass end and a Dana 60 up front... then 44" Boggers wrapped around some American Racing Mojave Teflon's. Yep, suspension lift would be necessary there too.



Both trucks are 4x4 slipomatics LOL


----------



## promac850

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone like my new sig??



Nope, Stihls suck and are boat anchors...


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You off the night shift Jim?



Yes sir I am, and the little one is finally to sleep about the time I have to turn in. You boys have a good night, hopefully I will get a little more time to BS with you guys tomorrow night.


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> I *really* need to look for more saws right now  Because I own 150 STIHLS and am afraid that the might not start when needed :notrolls2:



There fixed it for ya buddy :msp_sleep:



Well I'm going to bed already, gotta get up in 5hrs for another day of weedeating:too_sad:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> There fixed it for ya buddy :msp_sleep:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm going to bed already, gotta get up in 5hrs for another day of weedeating:too_sad:



I do have a few Stihls I like.And they all start just as good as the Huskys and the Dolmars and the Poulans and the Echos and the Pioneers and the Homlites and ??? LOL Now go to bed! LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

It's Monday, Slackers!!! Time to make the donuts...


----------



## dancan

I got the coffee to go with them donuts , I think they'll be gone before the bedwarmerz are up .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> All my 63,64 and 65 Chev trucks had coil springs, I think most Chev trucks had coils til around 1970, I know the 73 on up had leaf springs.



Yep standard fare on the Chebys was coil springs with trailing arms...but the standard on the same series and yrs GMC was leaf spring rears up through the sixties.....This was back when there actually was a difference between Chevy and GMC pickup trucks..


----------



## ndlawrence

Morning fellas


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Had a nice 2 and 1/2 hr. nap! :bang:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Good morning guys.Had a nice 2 and 1/2 hr. nap! :bang:



Well I only got 5hrs! It is REALLY inconvenient that I have to leave in 10mins too :bang: 

Whatcha got planned for the day tbone?


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Well I only got 5hrs! It is REALLY inconvenient that I have to leave in 10mins too :bang:
> 
> Whatcha got planned for the day tbone?



Get the 365 together I hope? LOL


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Get the 365 together I hope? LOL



Haha let me know how that goes! Now i gotta go but ill see yall in about 12hrs  LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Morning John....those pics last night were great...but......what's all that green stuff everywhere...all I got is brown.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning John....those pics last night were great...but......what's all that green stuff everywhere...all I got is brown.....



That PIA grass I got to get mowed!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That PIA grass I got to get mowed!



I got another month before I have to worry about that.....Stihl got snow flurries around today..!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I got another month before I have to worry about that.....Stihl got snow flurries around today..!!



I shouldn't have to mow yet? But you can keep that snow! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Its about 40 out there right now.I think its going up to 55 or 60 today? 75 yesterday  then the rain hit.


----------



## tbone75

Robin I wouner if its possible to fit a 365 jug on a 55 ? LOL Be nice if you could?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I shouldn't have to mow yet? But you can keep that snow! LOL



Oh that's just poor mans fertilizer........that's what we call it anyway...



tbone75 said:


> Robin I wouner if its possible to fit a 365 jug on a 55 ? LOL Be nice if you could?



I guess you COULD but it would take a fair amount of creative machine work, I expect...don't know about the difference in stroke though....365 is to new for me!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Just a nice pleasent mix of equal parts, rain, sleet and snow right now....tee shirt weather!!! I guess they got a little more to the south but it's all headed out to sea....then dry, windy and 55- 60 the rest of the week..back to fire danger time...EEEKKK!!!`


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Oh that's just poor mans fertilizer........that's what we call it anyway...




LOL , back in the day of my great grandfather and grandfather , lobster , Boston Blue fish (pollock) and seaweed were used after that white fert because it was worthless .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> LOL , back in the day of my great grandfather and grandfather , lobster , Boston Blue fish (pollock) and seaweed were used after that white fert because it was worthless .




But if you got all that good food to throw away on you garden...then you ain't really a poor man...are ye??LOL!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey guys



Hows the gimpy midget today?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh that's just poor mans fertilizer........that's what we call it anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you COULD but it would take a fair amount of creative machine work, I expect...don't know about the difference in stroke though....365 is to new for me!!!



The case I am using is a 98?That is getting old. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

If i can ever shake this fog that seems to be trapped inside my head i may get a couple things mailed out today..
saw for John,,switch for Mark.

As usuall what seemed like a promising CL deal fell through..deal i mentioned a couple days ago,toasted 372 and a 394 missing clutch cover and whatever toward trade for a 372 i have.

But,somebody did drive 110 miles to pick up that Jred top handle for $200 
then he wanted an old saw so he got an XL12 for $40.
Also a sharp used chain for $6 .. LOL !!!
he was so pleased he INSISTED on paying for the chain as i was giving it to him..

Now to order up parts for other saws


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If i can ever shake this fog that seems to be trapped inside my head i may get a couple things mailed out today..
> saw for John,,switch for Mark.
> 
> As usuall what seemed like a promising CL deal fell through..deal i mentioned a couple days ago,toasted 372 and a 394 missing clutch cover and whatever toward trade for a 372 i have.
> 
> But,somebody did drive 110 miles to pick up that Jred top handle for $200
> then he wanted an old saw so he got an XL12 for $40.
> Also a sharp used chain for $6 .. LOL !!!
> he was so pleased he INSISTED on paying for the chain as i was giving it to him..
> 
> Now to order up parts for other saws



200 out the elf saw!Not to bad!To bad you didn't get them other saws  Sure hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## roncoinc

I did get another project done.
44 inch plasma


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I did get another project done.
> 44 inch plasma



Gotta love antique roadshow! they always show the luckiest SOB in the whole lot, to make you think you can take a piece of grandmas china up there and get rich...

Gonna be busy the next couple days, But i hope to find some time to diagnose the 65, and get the XL101 and the 150 running. John was nice enough to send an extra carb for the 150 with what looks like a fresh rebuild kit already in it! now i just gotta order on for the XL101. its one of the SDC 1 carbs from walbro.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> But if you got all that good food to throw away on you garden...then you ain't really a poor man...are ye??LOL!!!



But that was then , it was considered poor folk food and you didn't want to be seen eating it but I know different . 
Now is different .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> But that was then , it was considered poor folk food and you didn't want to be seen eating it but I know different .
> Now is different .



Yeah I know what you mean....there is actually an old law on the books in the State of Maine that states that you can't feed state prisioners (convicts) lobster more than 4 days a week...it was considered cruel and unusual treatment to do otherwise....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I know what you mean....there is actually an old law on the books in the State of Maine that states that you can't feed state prisioners (convicts) lobster more than 4 days a week...it was considered cruel and unusual treatment to do otherwise....



I have never had a lobster and you guys throw them away? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I have never had a lobster and you guys throw them away? :hmm3grin2orange:



I feel ya slug, ive never had it either, Sounds like i need to be convicted of a crime thatll put me away in maine for a few months! Maybe i can get work detail during the day and go bug Robin, and if they let me cross state lines visit Ron.


----------



## tbone75

Got another Makita today from Marc!And the new P&C for the 6401 !!!


----------



## tbone75

Slackers! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Not to bad out today.No saw work yet,been out weeding the flower beds around the house and my strawberry patch.They have blooms already?? WTF ?? I am sure Ron will be proud of me !Playing in the flowers instead of working on saws :hmm3grin2orange: But the OL will be very happy when she sees it! :hmm3grin2orange: Yep I am a suck up to her :hmm3grin2orange: It pays off very well! :msp_rolleyes: She buys me guns!


----------



## AU_K2500

well, some of us still get to play with saws....err i mean work on saws. Speaking of which, i went and tried to narrow down the problem on the 65 not getting spark, its not a short, its not the plug, and its not the point gap. im thinking it might be a bad coil....it has sat all day, and hasnt been pulled on since yesterday. I went out, pulled the flywheel and checked everything. reassembeled, and checked for spark, the first two pulls i had nice blue spark....but that was it, every pull after that, no spark. Im lost, is there something im missing?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well, some of us still get to play with saws....err i mean work on saws. Speaking of which, i went and tried to narrow down the problem on the 65 not getting spark, its not a short, its not the plug, and its not the point gap. im thinking it might be a bad coil....it has sat all day, and hasnt been pulled on since yesterday. I went out, pulled the flywheel and checked everything. reassembeled, and checked for spark, the first two pulls i had nice blue spark....but that was it, every pull after that, no spark. Im lost, is there something im missing?



:msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused:



and its a good strong spark too!!! then nothing. its kind of weird. maybe i need to go over it again, but what would cause it to have spark then loose it?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> and its a good strong spark too!!! then nothing. its kind of weird. maybe i need to go over it again, but what would cause it to have spark then loose it?



is your grounding wire got a split in the insulation and getting grounded? did you check the secondary wire connection to the coil? cleaned the points?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Got another Makita today from Marc!And the new P&C for the 6401 !!!



John... Im not sure i can talk to you anymore!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

that's okay if he don't john, i'll still talk to ya. oh btw mr. king, sir, would you kindly place me on your benevolent chainsaw distribution list along with the rest of these ne'erdowells?


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> that's okay if he don't john, i'll still talk to ya. oh btw mr. king, sir, would you kindly place me on your benevolent chainsaw distribution list along with the rest of these ne'erdowells?



OK what are you looking for?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> ....No saw work yet....... OL will be very happy ... Yep I am a suck up ..... She OWNS guns!



Always be nice to the lady that owns her and your guns , always .


----------



## tbone75

OL found the first ones of the year!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Always be nice to the lady that owns her and your guns , always .



:msp_razz: She has her one :msp_biggrin:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> OL found the first ones of the year!



you could sell those to as hippy and buy a couple saws with the cash!

all have to check the connection on the condesor and clean the points.....and might pull it all apart and check the switch wire.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

AU_K2500 said:


> well, some of us still get to play with saws....err i mean work on saws. Speaking of which, i went and tried to narrow down the problem on the 65 not getting spark, its not a short, its not the plug, and its not the point gap. im thinking it might be a bad coil....it has sat all day, and hasnt been pulled on since yesterday. I went out, pulled the flywheel and checked everything. reassembeled, and checked for spark, the first two pulls i had nice blue spark....but that was it, every pull after that, no spark. Im lost, is there something im missing?



What about the kill switch? Disconnect it so it cannot ground out the coil and inhibit your spark.


----------



## AU_K2500

Mill_wannabe said:


> What about the kill switch? Disconnect it so it cannot ground out the coil and inhibit your spark.



there is no switch. and the lead on the wire is covered (not grounding)


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John....check out that rig in the "Name that saw" thread...that's just the ticket for you!! For when you feeling "sluggish", you could have a litttle get-up-and-go!!!


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Get the 365 together I hope? LOL



Hows that 365 coming??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

Ron, how do I get the big blue lines and fuzzyness off our Philips?


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Hows that 365 coming??:hmm3grin2orange:



Just fine! Just the same as it was yesterday :msp_unsure: Smart a$$ :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey John....check out that rig in the "Name that saw" thread...that's just the ticket for you!! For when you feeling "sluggish", you could have a litttle get-up-and-go!!!



Have to check that out?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> you could sell those to as hippy and buy a couple saws with the cash!
> 
> all have to check the connection on the condesor and clean the points.....and might pull it all apart and check the switch wire.



Sell them ! :msp_scared: I am going to eat them!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Sell them ! :msp_scared: I am going to eat them!



what kind of mushrooms are those?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> OK what are you looking for?



well, since you asked. i'm an equal opportunity saw owner. can't say as to how i ever turned my nose up at a saw that has a mag case. got everything from 70cc on down covered pretty well so kinda sorta looking for something i can start milling with. got plenty of firewood so thinking i might just see what kinda slabs i can turn out.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> what kind of mushrooms are those?



Gray Morels.May not be spelled right?


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> well, since you asked. i'm an equal opportunity saw owner. can't say as to how i ever turned my nose up at a saw that has a mag case. got everything from 70cc on down covered pretty well so kinda sorta looking for something i can start milling with. got plenty of firewood so thinking i might just see what kinda slabs i can turn out.



To bad I don't have more of the 143s.Bet that would do it just fine! I will keep my eyes open and keep you in mind if I let go of any big enough. My 133 has a 143 top end but not ready to let go of it.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey John....check out that rig in the "Name that saw" thread...that's just the ticket for you!! For when you feeling "sluggish", you could have a litttle get-up-and-go!!!



How do you steer that thing? :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Gray Morels.May not be spelled right?



I've not had them before , I'll trade you a pound them for a pound of lobster .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas.


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Just fine! Just the same as it was yesterday :msp_unsure: Smart a$$ :hmm3grin2orange:



Who me?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I can't say I did any better though, As soon as I got off work I drove to the dealer (30mins) away to pick up some bearings and seals for my 288. Got home and they were way to small and I will have to wait til later this week to go back out there


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas.



Howdy! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I've not had them before , I'll trade you a pound them for a pound of lobster .



I don't like any other mushrooms besides these!You would have to make 3 pounds of lobster to be even on the cost. LOL But you would also have to come and get them.They don't keep very long.Can't mail them LOL


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Who me?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I can't say I did any better though, As soon as I got off work I drove to the dealer (30mins) away to pick up some bearings and seals for my 288. Got home and they were way to small and I will have to wait til later this week to go back out there



Dang I hate when that happens!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas.



Hey gimpy midget.Hows the foot?


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Dang I hate when that happens!



Me too! :angrysoapbox:


----------



## AU_K2500

ndlawrence said:


> Me too! :angrysoapbox:



whered you say you were at in alabama?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Foots doing alot better!  
Loaded up and headin to texas! 





Trailer is filled to the max! Nothing more will fit! Haha




I did all the loading, i like loading


----------



## ndlawrence

AU_K2500 said:


> whered you say you were at in alabama?



Florence  about an hour from huntsville


----------



## AU_K2500

ndlawrence said:


> Florence  about an hour from huntsville



Ive known a couple people from Florence. Buddy of mine has a lot of family over that way. Last name is Garrison.


----------



## ndlawrence

AU_K2500 said:


> Ive known a couple people from Florence. Buddy of mine has a lot of family over that way. Last name is Garrison.



Don't think I know any Garrison's :msp_unsure: Are you going to the tn gtg?


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Foots doing alot better!
> Loaded up and headin to texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer is filled to the max! Nothing more will fit! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did all the loading, i like loading



Thats what I call efficient packing!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Foots doing alot better!
> Loaded up and headin to texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer is filled to the max! Nothing more will fit! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did all the loading, i like loading



Glad to hear its better! I see your ladder so you get up top LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

ndlawrence said:


> Don't think I know any Garrison's :msp_unsure: Are you going to the tn gtg?



Hope so, its in May right? Tlandrum is having it? Depends on where i live at that point, if im in Indy, yes... If im in Dallas, Maybe. lol 

What are the dates?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Glad to hear its better! I see your ladder so you get up top LOL



 
Man, where did that 112 dolmar go??? Must of lost it?? 







ndlawrence said:


> Thats what I call efficient packing!


 Yep! Its packed pretty tight!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Man, where did that 112 dolmar go??? Must of lost it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Its packed pretty tight!



I still got your saws and your address :msp_rolleyes: Plus the other one went to a new good home! :msp_biggrin: So now I don't have one till I get that one! :msp_scared:


----------



## ndlawrence

AU_K2500 said:


> Hope so, its in May right? Tlandrum is having it? Depends on where i live at that point, if im in Indy, yes... If im in Dallas, Maybe. lol
> 
> What are the dates?



Not sure about may? and yes Tlandrum is hosting. Are you in Alabama?





ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yep! Its packed pretty tight!


Yep it sure is!! I hate packing and toting:msp_sleep::msp_sad:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I still got your saws and your address :msp_rolleyes: Plus the other one went to a new good home! :msp_biggrin: So now I don't have one till I get that one! :msp_scared:


 What one? Ohhh you mean the one i threw in the scrap bin


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> What one? Ohhh you mean the one i threw in the scrap bin



:msp_angry: You trying to get the slug riled up :msp_angry: I will slime you good! :msp_w00t:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> :msp_angry: You trying to get the slug riled up :msp_angry: I will slime you good! :msp_w00t:



Ill wave my majic wand and make you into a giant slim ball!


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ill wave my majic wand and make you into a giant slim ball!



Whoo Whoo Whoo! Whats up with your sig??? I Believe you miss spelled husqvarna!:msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

ndlawrence said:


> Not sure about may? and yes Tlandrum is hosting. Are you in Alabama?



Yeah,I live right outside Auburn. Graduating early may, and moving to either Dallas or Indy for a job...Most likely Indy.


----------



## ndlawrence

AU_K2500 said:


> Yeah,I live right outside Auburn. Graduating early may, and moving to either Dallas or Indy for a job...Most likely Indy.



Just taking a guess here but... are you going for mechanical engineering?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ndlawrence said:


> Whoo Whoo Whoo! Whats up with your sig??? I Believe you miss spelled husqvarna!:msp_scared:



Watch it sonny,...you are not old enough to know what a real saw is....LOL..:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ndlawrence

pioneerguy600 said:


> Watch it sonny,...you are not old enough to know what a real saw is....LOL..:msp_biggrin:



Oh how right you are!!! Send a real saw my way so I can learn:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

ndlawrence said:


> Just taking a guess here but... are you going for mechanical engineering?



Lol, I wish i was smart enough for a degree in M.E. Im graduating with a degree in Industrial Design....its like product development and product design....It was simply a means to an end. I started out in a construction managment program but switched to Industrial Design after 2 years.


----------



## ndlawrence

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol, I wish i was smart enough for a degree in M.E. Im graduating with a degree in Industrial Design....its like product development and product design....It was simply a means to an end. I started out in a construction managment program but switched to Industrial Design after 2 years.



Okay sweet! So do you use solidworks and auto cad??


----------



## pioneerguy600

ndlawrence said:


> Oh how right you are!!! Send a real saw my way so I can learn:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



A real saw has to be earned!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ill wave my majic wand and make you into a giant slim ball!



Not much different is it? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ndlawrence

pioneerguy600 said:


> A real saw has to be earned!!



Well mister pioneer, How would I earn such a saw? And please tell me it doesn't involve a mini mac???:msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

ndlawrence said:


> Okay sweet! So do you use solidworks and auto cad??



The cheap flippycapping SOB's in charge of IT decided to make us use solidedge. and thats what i initially learned on, but i do know Solidworks, and have access to it, as well as rhino and other photo-realistic rendering programs...atleast for the next month.


----------



## tbone75

2800 pages


----------



## ndlawrence

AU_K2500 said:


> The cheap flippycapping SOB's in charge of IT decided to make us use solidedge. and thats what i initially learned on, but i do know Solidworks, and have access to it, as well as rhino and other photo-realistic rendering programs...atleast for the next month.



Oh no!! Iv'e got solid works and auto cad


----------



## AU_K2500

ndlawrence said:


> Well mister pioneer, How would I earn such a saw? And please tell me it doesn't involve a mini mac???:msp_scared:



It does....lots of them


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> Oh how right you are!!! Send a real saw my way so I can learn:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Jerry, we do need to get a pro stihl his way!!


----------



## AU_K2500

ndlawrence said:


> Oh no!! Iv'e got solid works and auto cad



Your ahead of the game. Solidworks is a much better program, and very similar to Pro-E which if you are the two most highly used programs in the industry. If you know the program you can pick up solidedge no problem. Why do you ask, you thinking about a program at Auburn? Because I.D. is the only program that uses Solidedge. engineering uses solidworks and autocad.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jerry, we do need to get a pro stihl his way!!



You got plenty! Send him that 066 :msp_w00t:


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jerry, we do need to get a pro stihl his way!!



Yes you do!!!


----------



## ndlawrence

AU_K2500 said:


> Your ahead of the game. Solidworks is a much better program, and very similar to Pro-E which if you are the two most highly used programs in the industry. If you know the program you can pick up solidedge no problem. Why do you ask, you thinking about a program at Auburn? Because I.D. is the only program that uses Solidedge. engineering uses solidworks and autocad.



Im going to uah when I graduate highschool for Mechanical Engineering


----------



## pioneerguy600

ndlawrence said:


> Well mister pioneer, How would I earn such a saw? And please tell me it doesn't involve a mini mac???:msp_scared:



Put in 10-15 years of teardown and rebuild of all models of saws, identify all the better features of each model, compare and cross reference all operating parts. Learn where all of the parts are made, the manufacturer, methods and components used in their manufacture, how each component works, how all the components work as a unit, what components are interchangeable and which saws each component is used in, which model or models use the same components. When you learn all of this you are half way there...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ndlawrence

AU_K2500 said:


> It does....lots of them



Some friend you are!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Your ahead of the game. Solidworks is a much better program, and very similar to Pro-E which if you are the two most highly used programs in the industry. If you know the program you can pick up solidedge no problem. Why do you ask, you thinking about a program at Auburn? Because I.D. is the only program that uses Solidedge. engineering uses solidworks and autocad.



Dang puter geek kids making me feel old and dumb :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Dang puter geek kids making me feel old and dumb :hmm3grin2orange:



Haha I ain't no "puter geek"


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> Not sure about may? and yes Tlandrum is hosting. Are you in Alabama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep it sure is!! I hate packing and toting:msp_sleep::msp_sad:



Were you a mover or something???


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jerry, we do need to get a pro stihl his way!!



When he earns it...LOL


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Were you a mover or something???



Iv'e done a few moving jobs... unfortunately...


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Haha I ain't no "puter geek"



A lot more than I am ! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ndlawrence

pioneerguy600 said:


> When he earns it...LOL



Dang you guys are tough!!! I can't wait 15yrs to try a pro stihl


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> A lot more than I am ! :msp_biggrin:



Well that don't take much bud!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Dang puter geek kids making me feel old and dumb :hmm3grin2orange:



Bite your tounge King Slug! Im no computer geek. if i hadnt adapted to learn how to use this "puter" i wouldnt be able to pester you guys!


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Well that don't take much bud!



How true that is!:msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ndlawrence said:


> Dang you guys are tough!!! I can't wait 15yrs to try a pro stihl



Any kid can try a PRO Stihl but it takes a PRO to run one.....LOL


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> How true that is!:msp_w00t:



Haha, I showed you about the simplest trick in the book with the craigslist deal LOL:msp_wink:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> Iv'e done a few moving jobs... unfortunately...






poor kid! Iv done to damn many!! :bang:




ndlawrence said:


> Dang you guys are tough!!! I can't wait 15yrs to try a pro stihl



I only waited... 6 months of getting into saws


----------



## tbone75

Laying out the 6401 jug for porting right now.Got a total of 9mm for the I side and 6.6mm on the e side I can play with.


----------



## AU_K2500

ndlawrence said:


> Dang you guys are tough!!! I can't wait 15yrs to try a pro stihl



####, in 15 years, youll only be what, like 20 or something. Hey, look at it this way, at least your taller than the midget!


----------



## ndlawrence

pioneerguy600 said:


> Any kid can try a PRO Stihl but it takes a PRO to run one.....LOL



A run a PRO stihl weedeaters and blowers everyday at work and have to put up with all the guys drinking the stihl coolaid so you better believe I deserve my turn LOL I don't like just because they do! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> poor kid! Iv done to damn many!! :bang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only waited... 6 months of getting into saws



Well I have the 288... Does it count???


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Bite your tounge King Slug! Im no computer geek. if i hadnt adapted to learn how to use this "puter" i wouldnt be able to pester you guys!



You guys are so far ahead of me with puters it just aint funny! I am amazed I can get on here and yack with you guys! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Well I have the 288... Does it count???



That 359 is a pro saw too LOL The 288 is a knuckle buster! LOL


----------



## ndlawrence

AU_K2500 said:


> ####, in 15 years, youll only be what, like 20 or something. Hey, look at it this way, at least your taller than the midget!



Haha but I don't know if Im as ripped as he was in that picture... 









opcorn:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You guys are so far ahead of me with puters it just aint funny! I am amazed I can get on here and yack with you guys! :hmm3grin2orange:



Its ok, were suprised you can make it day to day too! lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

I carried a PRO Stihl over my shoulder for 3.5 hours today, left home at first light.Paddled canoes for 6 hrs just to get our backwoods campsite in order, used 3.5 tanks of fuel so some cutting was done also. Ripped 3 big planks from a fresh windfelled pine, approx 36" through the butt, size carried up 16' topped off at 27". Made nice seating planks, made 4 shorter sections for tables.


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> That 359 is a pro saw too LOL The 288 is a knuckle buster! LOL




Yes it is! But stumpy's taking his precious time so I haven't had it in about and month :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

Got a question for you porting pros.Is 9mm total a little much to go on the intake side?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ndlawrence said:


> A run a PRO stihl weedeaters and blowers everyday at work and have to put up with all the guys drinking the stihl coolaid so you better believe I deserve my turn LOL I don't like just because they do! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



..:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Got a question for you porting pros.Is 9mm total a little much to go on the intake side?



Are you talking width? I believe its is supposed to be 65% of the width of the piston just make sure you at least 2mm on each side... I think...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I carried a PRO Stihl over my shoulder for 3.5 hours today, left home at first light.Paddled canoes for 6 hrs just to get our backwoods campsite in order, used 3.5 tanks of fuel so some cutting was done also. Ripped 3 big planks from a fresh windfelled pine, approx 36" through the butt, size carried up 16' topped off at 27". Made nice seating planks, made 4 shorter sections for tables.



I wouldn't have even got there! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ndlawrence said:


> Yes it is! But stumpy's taking his precious time so I haven't had it in about and month :msp_sad:



Sorry guys, the 359 is not a PRO saw from any maker.


----------



## ndlawrence

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry guys, the 359 is not a PRO saw from any maker.



Same saw as the 357 with a different P&C, What makes ya say that?


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Are you talking width? I believe its is supposed to be 65% of the width of the piston just make sure you at least 2mm on each side... I think...



That is leaving 2mm on each side.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry guys, the 359 is not a PRO saw from any maker.



Heavy duty home owner?


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> That is leaving 2mm on each side.



Well I think it should be good but... I am not a pro and don't have experience with it :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I know what you mean....there is actually an old law on the books in the State of Maine that states that you can't feed state prisioners (convicts) lobster more than 4 days a week...it was considered cruel and unusual treatment to do otherwise....



Hey !! 
your stealing NH laws !!
it was because of the prison in portsmouth NH that is on a rocky island they enacted that law !


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Heavy duty home owner?



The Only difference between it and the 357 is the 357 has crank stuffers and a different P&C


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a question for you porting pros.Is 9mm total a little much to go on the intake side?



John, it does not matter how much you take off each side, what matters is that you stay within 80% of the diameter of the cylinder but that is most times limited by the width of the piston skirt or the placement of the ring end pins. We often swap different makes of pistons that have better features such as wider piston skirts or pins located in a better location to allow the ports to be opened wider. Wider however is not always better, case volume has to be factored in to that equation.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> Haha but I don't know if Im as ripped as he was in that picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opcorn:



I take filing cabinets, put it on my back and carry it down a flight of stairs 
Not to mention the 130lbs boxes that seem to be common!! Haha







pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry guys, the 359 is not a PRO saw from any maker.


 Gonna have to agree, 59cc just seems so small when you start messing with 100cc saws!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Hey !!
> your stealing NH laws !!
> it was because of the prison in portsmouth NH that is on a rocky island they enacted that law !



guess i need to get arrested in NH not maine then.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey !!
> your stealing NH laws !!
> it was because of the prison in portsmouth NH that is on a rocky island they enacted that law !



Hows Ron tonight?Any better?


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I take filing cabinets, put it on my back and carry it down a flight of stairs
> Not to mention the 130lbs boxes that seem to be common!! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to agree, 59cc just seems so small when you start messing with 100cc saws!



59cc is small. That doesn't have anything to do with it though... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ndlawrence said:


> Same saw as the 357 with a different P&C, What makes ya say that?



Check it out and get back to us.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John, it does not matter how much you take off each side, what matters is that you stay within 80% of the diameter of the cylinder but that is most times limited by the width of the piston skirt or the placement of the ring end pins. We often swap different makes of pistons that have better features such as wider piston skirts or pins located in a better location to allow the ports to be opened wider. Wider however is not always better, case volume has to be factored in to that equation.



I got lots yet to learn! LOL But I am trying! LOL Single ring right in the center.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I take filing cabinets, put it on my back and carry it down a flight of stairs
> Not to mention the 130lbs boxes that seem to be common!! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to agree, 59cc just seems so small when you start messing with 100cc saws!



Small saws can be PRO saws but the components have to meet certain design criteria to make them PRO designated saws, the Husqvarna 359 does not meet these features so it is considered non PRO.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I take filing cabinets, put it on my back and carry it down a flight of stairs
> Not to mention the 130lbs boxes that seem to be common!! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to agree, 59cc just seems so small when you start messing with 100cc saws!



Yep but who wants to run a 100cc saw all day long! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

little possum said:


> Ron, how do I get the big blue lines and fuzzyness off our Philips?



Lcd,Led or plasma or projection ,or Dlp ?


----------



## ndlawrence




----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep but who wants to run a 100cc saw all day long! LOL



Bucking hardwood off the pile or when held in position by a machine you can really make progress running a 100cc saw , my 066 comes in real handy doing this type of cutting up.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bucking hardwood off the pile or when held in position by a machine you can really make progress running a 100cc saw , my 066 comes in real handy doing this type of cutting up.



Very true! Cutting stuff up down in the woods like I do most of the time.A little smaller is better most of the time for me. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got lots yet to learn! LOL But I am trying! LOL Single ring right in the center.



Right in the center of the intake side is no problem, the ring ends do not cross the intake port during operation, only during assembly. Many times I have to ease the ring ends back into the piston lands during installation of the cylinder after porting. Once it is together you will have no problems.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Very true! Cutting stuff up down in the woods like I do most of the time.A little smaller is better most of the time for me. LOL



Yes, down in the woods is 044/MS440 territory for me. I blasted up two very nice hardwoods this past weekend with my favorite MS440 that runs a OEM 10mm ported jug.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya old farts, stop scratchin your butts amd put up some pictures!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, down in the woods is 044/MS440 territory for me. I blasted up two very nice hardwoods this past weekend with my favorite MS440 that runs a OEM 10mm ported jug.



I am still amazed how much wood people cut with something like a little Poulan!I guess they don't know any better or something?


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya old farts, stop scratchin your butts amd put up some pictures!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya old farts, stop scratchin your butts amd put up some pictures!!



I did today! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> I did today! :msp_biggrin:



Did ya get yo arse outta that chair today ? LOL :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am still amazed how much wood people cut with something like a little Poulan!I guess they don't know any better or something?



I have to give some guys credit, they are still cutting up firewood yearly with old saws like Homelite XL12`s, XLAO`s , Pioneer P series , Poulan saws like the Woodshark, Wildthings etc.are much newer design but I would prefer the old design saws over them....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Check it out and get back to us.



Please note that husqvarna considers the 357 and 359 a PRO saw..

Chainsaws for professionals | Husqvarna professionals chainsaw

notice "professional" in the heading ??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Well i guess since no one will post pictures I will....


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,,the covers dont interchange on that little dolmar,sorry.


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Did ya get yo arse outta that chair today ? LOL :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Yes I did! I was playing in the flower beds! LOL And the strawberry patch!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Please note that husqvarna considers the 357 and 359 a PRO saw..
> 
> Chainsaws for professionals | Husqvarna professionals chainsaw
> 
> notice "professional" in the heading ??



????


----------



## ChainsawmanXX




----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ya old farts, stop scratchin your butts amd put up some pictures!!



OK !!!!!!!!!!

372 on the bench today cleaning and seeing what parts i need to make a complete saw out of !
BTW: it IS a "pro" saw ..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hey !!
> your stealing NH laws !!
> it was because of the prison in portsmouth NH that is on a rocky island they enacted that law !



You sayin you NH guys are as cheap as the Maine officials??? LOLOL !! The old prison in Thomaston was right on the bay too!!, So we got the same laws!! But it is a State law pertaining to all jails...probably wasn't an issue in "the county" but certainly would have been along the coast..especially back when you didn't need traps...just could go down and find them in the seaweed at low water....


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,the covers dont interchange on that little dolmar,sorry.



Ok, thanks for looking, the search continues.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OK !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 372 on the bench today cleaning and seeing what parts i need to make a complete saw out of !
> BTW: it IS a "pro" saw ..



372 is a PRO saw, yup.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You sayin you NH guys are as cheap as the Maine officials??? LOLOL !! The old prison in Thomaston was right on the bay too!!, So we got the same laws!! But it is a State law pertaining to all jails...probably wasn't an issue in "the county" but certainly would have been along the coast..especially back when you didn't need traps...just could go down and find them in the seaweed at low water....



You need traps to catch lobsters!!!....:msp_w00t:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Yes I did! I was *playing in the flower beds*! LOL And the strawberry patch!



HAHA thats what my 2yr niece does...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Please note that husqvarna considers the 357 and 359 a PRO saw..
> 
> Chainsaws for professionals | Husqvarna professionals chainsaw
> 
> notice "professional" in the heading ??



I knew I seen that somewhere! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> ????



Jerry said
" Sorry guys, the 359 is not a PRO saw from any maker."
so i posted 
Chainsaws for professionals | Husqvarna professionals chainsaw
that is a link to the husky pro saw line up that includes the 357/359.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You need traps to catch lobsters!!!....:msp_w00t:




Of course.....silly 'nadian...without the traps why would you need a 35-40', 1500 HP diesel powered Lobster Boat running straight exhaust????


----------



## roncoinc

Luck i keep some utility knifes close at hand here,i was able to cut the cord holding my ass to this seat today !!
John got a saw box on the way and Mark got a switch on the way


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


>



Looks like it came all apart on you Ron.......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



That the second or third 372 you did lately?


----------



## SawGarage

ndlawrence said:


> 59cc is small. That doesn't have anything to do with it though... :msp_rolleyes:



Jacob's SMALL...does THAT have anything to do with it??





pioneerguy600 said:


> Small saws can be PRO saws but the components have to meet certain design criteria to make them PRO designated saws, the Husqvarna 359 does not meet these features so it is considered non PRO.



ALL parts on the 357 & 359 can interchange... 

over-all differences are:

crank
piston/cyl
ID tag
decals :msp_rolleyes:






oh, BTW, lil' Jacob is LAZY! oke:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Luck i keep some utility knifes close at hand here,i was able to cut the cord holding my ass to this seat today !!
> John got a saw box on the way and Mark got a switch on the way



Sent you a email Ron :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> Jacob's SMALL...does THAT have anything to do with it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL parts on the 357 & 359 can interchange...
> 
> over-all differences are:
> 
> crank
> piston/cyl
> ID tag
> decals :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, BTW, lil' Jacob is LAZY! oke:



What is different in the cranks on the 357/359?


----------



## roncoinc

Conundrum ??

The 372 i just posted a pic of needs a good amount of parts,including a p&c to make it whole again.
mostly just small stuff but still an investment.

now i have a 395 that needs a LOT less parts to get it going..
it was a runner with a broken muffler bolt mount tab.
AM p&c is like $130 delivered but a big bore that would bring it to 100cc .  . 6 cubes !! 
also needs a muffler and some odds and ends..
have some cash stashed from some recent saw sales so i am wondering what one to do next ??
do the 372 and dump it quick for some cash or do the 395 and hope the super nice 372 i have on CL ends up going soon ? then finish the cheap 372 and dump quick to make up the diff ??
guess i should price out all parts first and then decide ??


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Sent you a email Ron :msp_biggrin:


What about me???  I feel left out:msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> What about me???  I feel left out:msp_sad:



Don't have nothing you want right now? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Conundrum ??
> 
> The 372 i just posted a pic of needs a good amount of parts,including a p&c to make it whole again.
> mostly just small stuff but still an investment.
> 
> now i have a 395 that needs a LOT less parts to get it going..
> it was a runner with a broken muffler bolt mount tab.
> AM p&c is like $130 delivered but a big bore that would bring it to 100cc .  . 6 cubes !!
> also needs a muffler and some odds and ends..
> have some cash stashed from some recent saw sales so i am wondering what one to do next ??
> do the 372 and dump it quick for some cash or do the 395 and hope the super nice 372 i have on CL ends up going soon ? then finish the cheap 372 and dump quick to make up the diff ??
> guess i should price out all parts first and then decide ??



:dunno:


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


>



You better CUT THAT OUT!!

you sell any more of those, you'll have a HOT TUB outside the shop!!! :bang: Why can't I fall into deals like that offering a 028 w/ $16 into it???

good lord.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That the second or third 372 you did lately?



Uh,,uh,,uh,,......,,,,,,,third ?? depends on "lately" ?? fourth if you go back a little


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Don't have nothing I want to sell right now? :msp_biggrin:



There fixed it for ya


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Luck i keep some utility knifes close at hand here,i was able to cut the cord holding my ass to this seat today !!
> John got a saw box on the way and Mark got a switch on the way



Thanks Ron...I know it was hard to mail a "hardware store part"


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Uh,,uh,,uh,,......,,,,,,,third ?? depends on "lately" ?? fourth if you go back a little



You got so dang many of them I lost count!


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> There fixed it for ya



Got lots of them for sale?What do you want? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

SawGarage said:


> You better CUT THAT OUT!!
> 
> you sell any more of those, you'll have a HOT TUB outside the shop!!! :bang: Why can't I fall into deals like that offering a 028 w/ $16 into it???
> 
> good lord.



The hot tub is INSIDE the house


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> What is different in the cranks on the 357/359?



The 357 has "crank stuffers" which pretty much makes a full circle crank, which increases fuel charge velocity


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Got lots of them for sale?What do you want? LOL



Which ones are free?? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> The 357 has "crank stuffers" which pretty much makes a full circle crank, which increases fuel charge velocity



Got one just haven't had time to tear it down yet. LOL


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> Conundrum ??
> 
> The 372 i just posted a pic of needs a good amount of parts,including a p&c to make it whole again.
> mostly just small stuff but still an investment.
> 
> now i have a 395 that needs a LOT less parts to get it going..
> it was a runner with a broken muffler bolt mount tab.
> AM p&c is like $130 delivered but a big bore that would bring it to 100cc .  . 6 cubes !!
> also needs a muffler and some odds and ends..
> have some cash stashed from some recent saw sales so i am wondering what one to do next ??
> do the 372 and dump it quick for some cash or do the 395 and hope the super nice 372 i have on CL ends up going soon ? then finish the cheap 372 and dump quick to make up the diff ??
> guess i should price out all parts first and then decide ??



have someone WELD the mount for the muffler... not a difficult repair for someone somewhat competent with alum....

you could ASK me for some 394-5 parts, and offer ME the 372 cheap  

any more bites on your 372? looks good.

I *DESPISE* those blasted tanks though... 1 yr and they are faded from the light/fuel... :bang:




tbone75 said:


> What is different in the cranks on the 357/359?



technically the crank is the same, but the 357 has crank stuffers, to reduce case volume...

J


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Which ones are free?? :hmm3grin2orange:



 Don't think I have any of them left? I could have lost one somewhere? LOL I will let you know if I run across one.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Luck i keep some utility knifes close at hand here,i was able to cut the cord holding my ass to this seat today !!
> John got a saw box on the way and Mark got a switch on the way



What about the box with my 6401?!?!? :'(


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sent you a email Ron :msp_biggrin:



John,,you dont have to private email me asking for rose bush cuttings and tulip bulbs !!
or asking if red or pink pansy blooms would look better in your easter bonnet ??
these guys out here may have some suggestions as good as mine .. 
as far as getting stawbwerries to have that "cute" stihl pink color to thier blossoms i really dont know


----------



## pioneerguy600

You want some picts,


----------



## roncoinc

Robin ! 
inner bar plate for a 372 ?? need two,before i buy them someplace else.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## ndlawrence

pioneerguy600 said:


>



Is that right now??? Im working outside shirtless and sweating like crazy here!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Of course.....silly 'nadian...without the traps why would you need a 35-40', 1500 HP diesel powered Lobster Boat running straight exhaust????



Easy,...you don`t!!


----------



## AU_K2500

ndlawrence said:


> Is that right now??? Im working outside shirtless and sweating like crazy here!



take it easy with all that talk of being shirtless and sweating....youll get the midget all worked up


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,you dont have to private email me asking for rose bush cuttings and tulip bulbs !!
> or asking if red or pink pansy blooms would look better in your easter bonnet ??
> these guys out here may have some suggestions as good as mine ..
> as far as getting stawbwerries to have that "cute" stihl pink color to thier blossoms i really dont know



I happen to like my roses! LOL I was asking what color you had in your easter bonnet this year? I know you had pink and white last year. I don't need your tulip bulbs right now you just hang on to them. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ndlawrence said:


> Is that right now??? Im working outside shirtless and sweating like crazy here!



Two weekends ago in Lake Tahoe Ca.


----------



## ndlawrence

AU_K2500 said:


> take it easy with all that talk of being shirtless and sweating....youll get the midget all worked up



hey you never know! Don't think he sent that picture by accident


----------



## ndlawrence

pioneerguy600 said:


> Two weekends ago in Lake Tahoe Ca.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Two weekends ago in Lake Tahoe Ca.



You sure haven't been sharing any pics from your trip ? :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> hey you never know! Don't think he sent that picture by accident



He sent that to Duke???? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You sure haven't been sharing any pics from your trip ? :msp_angry:



I have over 500, how many picts you want to see?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have over 500, how many picts you want to see?



A few at a time is good. LOL


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> He sent that to Duke???? :hmm3grin2orange:



Yep! On Propose LOL:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ndlawrence

500th Post!!! I feel special!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A few at a time is good. LOL



Ok, will do.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas, its been a blast. bout that time to get off the puter. tomorrow i WILL get the 65 running.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Remember guys... Twin towers!


----------



## tbone75

Any time is good for pix Jerry! I know you seen a lot of nice things out there!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jerry then pictures look great! Im gonna have to get down there sometime?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well fellas, its been a blast. bout that time to get off the puter. tomorrow i WILL get the 65 running.



Good luck! I am sure you will get it!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Remember guys... Twin towers!



:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Got another Makita today from Marc!And the new P&C for the 6401 !!!



I can't keep up with you guys, I go for a week and you ladies post an ungodly amount of pages and then there are about a million new faces in the thread. Good deal, great to see it going so strong.

John I can't wait to see how you like that 6401, that is an amazing saw with a lot of power for their size.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I can't keep up with you guys, I go for a week and you ladies post an ungodly amount of pages and then there are about a million new faces in the thread. Good deal, great to see it going so strong.
> 
> John I can't wait to see how you like that 6401, that is an amazing saw with a lot of power for their size.



It should be very good with a 84cc ported top end! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Any time is good for pix Jerry! I know you seen a lot of nice things out there!



Yes, shure did, even got to visit a former gold mining town where an AS member lives.


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> It should be very good with a 84cc ported top end *But it will not cut with my wild thing*! :hmm3grin2orange:



opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> opcorn:



Could be a toss up?The wildthing is meen! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## jimdad07

Can't beat those wild thingies.


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Could be a toss up?The wildthing is meen! LOL



I think so! That wildthing ported easily beats any saw under 100ccs :wink2:


----------



## ndlawrence

Where'd everybody go :bday:


----------



## tbone75

Seems everyone went to bed.Guess I should try? LOL


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Seems everyone went to bed.Guess I should try? LOL



Haha. Im headed up too  gotta get up at 5 and do it all again!


----------



## jimdad07

Good night guys, time for me as well. I was just over in the milling forum, been a long time since I popped in over there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got back from the Mntngal23 support threads, time for me to pack it in also, nite all.


----------



## farrell

evening all!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Easy,...you don`t!!



LOL!! But there seems to be more and more 50MPH commercial fishing boats out there every year. Easy to imagine with record landings the last couple years. 2011 Maine total of the lobster catch was 103.9 million lbs....with Stonington (where I keep my boats to get to the island) holding the Maine record for the fourth year in a row with 14,854,989 lbs in 2011. I can practicallly walk to the island on the lobster bouys....makes it hard navigating...


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin !
> inner bar plate for a 372 ?? need two,before i buy them someplace else.



Sorry Ron....no go...I don't have any 372 stuff or Jred equiv either....


----------



## Cantdog

Where the hell is that ZZZZlacker this morning anyway?????


----------



## dancan

We're not all ZZSlackerz .


----------



## Cantdog

There you are...I knew you'd be right along..How's the weather up there this AM??


----------



## dancan

Stihl dark out .......LOL 
Sunny today and low 40's .
A fellow down the road has a 62XP for sale cheap , says it's in good shape and runs good but needs a handle ? I'll check it out today to see which 62XP it is and what handle it needs , might fit in my 2165 plastic .


----------



## ndlawrence

Morning fellas


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Stihl dark out .......LOL
> Sunny today and low 40's .
> A fellow down the road has a 62XP for sale cheap , says it's in good shape and runs good but needs a handle ? I'll check it out today to see which 62XP it is and what handle it needs , might fit in my 2165 plastic .



Good luck....I guess it will depend on just what "62XP" it is...LOL!! I always have to laugh at how many guys will wear a saw nearly out and when they ask me if I can fix it, I ask "what model is it" and they don't know?????? They know the brand but nothing else other than it cuts "wicked good"...or did.....


----------



## Cantdog

ndlawrence said:


> Morning fellas



Good Morning to you as well...


----------



## dancan

Just talked to buddy , the 62XP is one of them old vibrating 262's , runs but needs the left hand handle and a chainbrake , says that it has a couple of dings on it and may need a mount or two .
I don't know if it's worth the long 2 minute drive to go see it .


----------



## little possum

Yawn... Howdy and goodbye..


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Yawn... Howdy and goodbye..



Goin' back to bed , ZZSlacker !


----------



## little possum

I wish. Off to the millwork shop. To see what I can mess up today 

Might get off in time to come home and work on the 4-71 Detroit for the sawmill


----------



## dancan

I'll take back my ZZSlacker comment then .........For a little while .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Just talked to buddy , the 62XP is one of them old vibrating 262's , runs but needs the left hand handle and a chainbrake , says that it has a couple of dings on it and may need a mount or two .
> I don't know if it's worth the long 2 minute drive to go see it .



I guess it would depend on how cheep, cheep is and how old it is. The older ones had no decomp and also ran a larger carb than the newer ones. The 262XP is a swift, nimble 61cc HP saw built on a 50cc platform with pro spring mounts. Great saw in pulp or normal sized firewood.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Midget checking in


----------



## dancan

But it's so far away , with the price of gas and all .




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Go get thatt damn saw and send me tne saw!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas..well its not a saw but buddy gave me a homelite trimmer for free this morning. said it was giving to him, and he could never get it going....lol. ill try fuel lines and a carb kit and im sure ill have my self a free trimmer!


----------



## farrell

morning guys!


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey John, thanks for the tip about Jackssmallengine. its easy to use, they have all the parts, and the prices arent half bad! even the shippings not terrible......

I found out the catch to the free trimmer....Ive got to fix his OTHER trimmer, and wild thing. Jacks has had everything so far to get his trimmer and wild thing running.


----------



## farrell

got some much anticipated run time in on the 372 after opening up the muffler more. really seams to be quite fast and real strong but gotta get ear plugs:msp_biggrin: cut down and cut up a 22" beech. rakers are still a lil short so saw is grabby and wants to kick when cuttin with the bar nose. but dont think i could be happeir with it:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey John, thanks for the tip about Jackssmallengine. its easy to use, they have all the parts, and the prices arent half bad! even the shippings not terrible......
> 
> I found out the catch to the free trimmer....Ive got to fix his OTHER trimmer, and wild thing. Jacks has had everything so far to get his trimmer and wild thing running.



I use that place a lot.Ships stuff fast too.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys its nice out right now.But good chance of rain they say? Back to the dentist this afternoon. YUK !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys its nice out right now.But good chance of *rail *they say? Back to the dentist this afternoon. YUK !



Rail, whats that? is it kinda like Hail but spelled different


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Rail, whats that? is it kinda like Hail but spelled different



What ya talking about? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> What ya talking about? LOL



Damn edit button.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ndlawrence said:


> 500th Post!!! I feel special!



See now? yer mama always said you were speshul and now you believe her


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hey ron, you prolly already posted about it but i never heard how your dealings with the slippery parts seller went. did you ever get your parts?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> I guess it would depend on how cheep, cheep is and how old it is. The older ones had no decomp and also ran a larger carb than the newer ones. The 262XP is a swift, nimble 61cc HP saw built on a 50cc platform with pro spring mounts. Great saw in pulp or normal sized firewood.



262 xp on the ser tag , no decomp .
Looks like a bunch of parts or the start to a project or trading material .
Funny you say pulp wood , this one has the smooth bumper but no holes drilled in the handle for a tail like most of the wood guys from around here .


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> hey ron, you prolly already posted about it but i never heard how your dealings with the slippery parts seller went. did you ever get your parts?



Yep he got them.He hasn't showed up today yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> got some much anticipated run time in on the 372 after opening up the muffler more. really seams to be quite fast and real strong but gotta get ear plugs:msp_biggrin: cut down and cut up a 22" beech. rakers are still a lil short so saw is grabby and wants to kick when cuttin with the bar nose. but dont think i could be happeir with it:msp_biggrin:



Glad your`e happy drinkin that orange coolaid!


----------



## RandyMac

April showers today, nothing fierce about it, quite a relief after last month's storms.
March sucked, 22.33 inches of rain, 242% of average, cold and windy.
Yesterday was sunny and warm, a proper Spring day.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Glad your`e happy drinkin that orange coolaid!



Looks like Dan is going to have some Husky stuff for you to put together Jerry? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> April showers today, nothing fierce about it, quite a relief after last month's storms.
> March sucked, 22.33 inches of rain, 242% of average, cold and windy.
> Yesterday was sunny and warm, a proper Spring day.



You need a little relief out there Randy!You been getting hit hard for a while now!


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> hey ron, you prolly already posted about it but i never heard how your dealings with the slippery parts seller went. did you ever get your parts?



Went fine..
thats why i'm able to build two more saws with not to many parts


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Found out i got the 353 parts from adam  
Also got rons top handle stihl he sent me. 
Now i need to get home and finish some projects


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Also adam, did you get the check?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> Went fine..
> thats why i'm able to build two more saws with not to many parts



glad to here it. now we won't have to go midevil on his hinney.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks like Dan is going to have some Husky stuff for you to put together Jerry? :hmm3grin2orange:



You are joking,...right??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are joking,...right??



Well you know what Dan does with every junker he gets? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Home from the dentist.Half my head is numb LOL I know it don't hurt nothing Ron!  Can't say I ever had me ear go numb too?


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Found out i got the 353 parts from adam
> Also got rons top handle stihl he sent me.
> Now i need to get home and finish some projects



Send it my way man! I'll fix it up and send it back I don't have any saws to work on till I get my 288 Part:bang:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Send it my way man! I'll fix it up and send it back I don't have any saws to work on till I get my 288 Part:bang:



How many you want? LOL Be cheaper for you to come up here for a month or two. LOL EDIT: I can't let you do them all! I would have to get more to keep me busy! LOL


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> How many you want? LOL Be cheaper for you to come up here for a month or two. LOL



Shoot man I work to much to go anywhere! And just send me 1 or 2


----------



## tbone75

Got another PILE of Stihl stuff on the way! LOL 024 and 026 to play with.Never had any of them before? I guess I will just have to start signing my monthly check over to Marc LOL


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Shoot man I work to much to go anywhere! And just send me 1 or 2



Did you say 10 or 20?


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Did you say 10 or 20?



Haha Im know what your trying to do! NO MINI MACS! JERK. 





:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Got another PILE of Stihl stuff on the way! LOL 024 and 026 to play with.Never had any of them before? I guess I will just have to start signing my monthly check over to Marc LOL




Haha yall need to hook me up with a stihl! Iv'e been drinking the orange coolaid lately


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Haha yall need to hook me up with a stihl! Iv'e been drinking the orange coolaid lately



I like them orange saws too!And red ones and blue ones


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Haha Im know what your trying to do! NO MINI MACS! JERK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Your in luck I only have one mini-mac and it runs!


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> I like them orange saws too!And red ones and blue ones



I want a 6401 dolkita to put a big bore on


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Nathan, i might have one to send you?? 
I gotta get home first!!!


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Your in luck I only have one mini-mac and it runs!



If it ever stops, do yourself a favor and throw it in the trashcan!


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nathan, i might have one to send you??
> I gotta get home first!!!



Haha good! What part of the country are you in today? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> I want a 6401 dolkita to put a big bore on



Sorry that is my baby! :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nathan, i might have one to send you??
> I gotta get home first!!!



Any idea when you will get home? I got to get these saws there before you do! LOL


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Sorry that is my baby! :msp_smile:



Dang you got one of those too???? And I'm looking for a HD special


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> If it ever stops, do yourself a favor and throw it in the trashcan!



My Nephew was suppose to take it home with him?


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> My Nephew was suppose to take it home with him? [/QUO
> 
> Tell him I feel bad for him in advance :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Dang you got one of those too???? And I'm looking for a HD special



Just got it a week or so ago.Got the jug sitting here right now marked out to grind on!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> Haha good! What part of the country are you in today? :hmm3grin2orange:



Right now im in knoxville TN! Heading right for all the tornados!







tbone75 said:


> Any idea when you will get home? I got to get these saws there before you do! LOL



Next friday more then likely! Ill get your dolly out when i get home. If i do get on friday or something then ill be staying the weekend at my girlfriends appartment and wont get any saw stuff done there!


----------



## ndlawrence

Send stumpy a pm, He just did one


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Nephew was suppose to take it home with him? [/QUO
> 
> Tell him I feel bad for him in advance :msp_sad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told him he didn't want it?
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Send stumpy a pm, He just did one



I was watching! LOL


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Right now im in knoxville TN! Heading right for all the tornados!



Man you ain't far from me at all!


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> I was watching! LOL



Sweet, He's about to be starting the thread on my 359  Then he's gonna carry it to the april gtg and whoop sunfishes tail!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Right now im in knoxville TN! Heading right for all the tornados!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next friday more then likely! Ill get your dolly out when i get home. If i do get on friday or something then ill be staying the weekend at my girlfriends appartment and wont get any saw stuff done there!



Sounds like them tornadoes were close to Cliffy? I will try and get your saws out of here tomorrow? I hope!


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Sweet, He's about to be starting the thread on my 359  Then he's gonna carry it to the april gtg and whoop sunfishes tail!



I still need to get mine running right.may need to find the zama carb for it yet?


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> I still need to get mine running right.may need to find the zama carb for it yet?



Yep if its got the walbro its bound to be problematic :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Yep if its got the walbro its bound to be problematic :msp_sad:



I have another carb or 2 to try on it.Just wanted to get the 365 done! LOL


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> I have another carb or 2 to try on it.Just wanted to get the 365 done! LOL



Haha sweet! Well I'm going to get a shower and then head to the studio and do some recording... But theres a computer there so ill be on here too


----------



## AU_K2500

Man, I lay down to take a nap and you guys run up two pages. 

Jacob, you and your dad stay safe, those tornadoes are no joke.

Hey John, have you started the 041 yet....thing sounds sweet. Random i know, just looked at the spot where she used to sit....*sniff*


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Man, I lay down to take a nap and you guys run up two pages.
> 
> Jacob, you and your dad stay safe, those tornadoes are no joke.
> 
> Hey John, have you started the 041 yet....thing sounds sweet. Random i know, just looked at the spot where she used to sit....*sniff*



Hey mark. 
Hows it goin?


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey mark.
> Hows it goin?



Its going man. bout to head out and work on the 65. Hows the road treating yall today?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Man, I lay down to take a nap and you guys run up two pages.
> 
> Jacob, you and your dad stay safe, those tornadoes are no joke.
> 
> Hey John, have you started the 041 yet....thing sounds sweet. Random i know, just looked at the spot where she used to sit....*sniff*



It looks just great where it is now!Thanks again!  And nope I haven't started it yet? Sluggish again? :hmm3grin2orange: You get the 65 figgered out yet? I just can't see how it can be much? Hey I got an idea! You get it all fixed up and I will trade you something else to fix for it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Its going man. bout to head out and work on the 65. Hows the road treating yall today?



Fairly good, were stopping in TN  
Hope this tornado doesnt affect us unloading in TX! 







tbone75 said:


> Sounds like them tornadoes were close to Cliffy? I will try and get your saws out of here tomorrow? I hope!


 Yeaa sure thats what they always say!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> It looks just great where it is now!Thanks again!  And nope I haven't started it yet? Sluggish again? :hmm3grin2orange: You get the 65 figgered out yet? I just can't see how it can be much? Hey I got an idea! You get it all fixed up and I will trade you something else to fix for it :hmm3grin2orange:



Lol, not sure I can do that...unless i trade UP. Gonna have to run it a little first, but its gotta be running to run it:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

I got a Husky 45 under a pile of boxes I need to dig out.All it needs is a new ring that I have! LOL I also got to get back to the P62 to get it sent out for powder coating!And the P52 that has waited way to long too!Plus the 4 or 5 MS180s I got in a box.Plus all the Dolmars I need to get to! 8 or 10 of them? I give up there are many many more to do! :hmm3grin2orange: This dang back is hurting my production bad! Just trying to think what is next on the list?After the 365 and Makita LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I got a Husky 45 under a pile of boxes I need to dig out.All it needs is a new ring that I have! LOL I also got to get back to the P62 to get it sent out for powder coating!And the P52 that has waited way to long too!Plus the 4 or 5 MS180s I got in a box.Plus all the Dolmars I need to get to! 8 or 10 of them? I give up there are many many more to do! :hmm3grin2orange: This dang back is hurting my production bad! Just trying to think what is next on the list?After the 365 and Makita LOL



Ill gladly take the makita off your hands???


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ill gladly take the makita off your hands???



No


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> No



How much cash do you have in it so i can buy it/trade it


----------



## dancan

Anyone of you guys got any 262 parts ?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> How much cash do you have in it so i can buy it/trade it



NO :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Anyone of you guys got any 262 parts ?



Sorry I don't have nothing.Ron maybe?


----------



## tbone75

Just ate some mushrooms! YUMMY!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> NO :hmm3grin2orange:



Awww  
You had mushrooms?? Let me go get the air freshner!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Just ate some mushrooms! YUMMY!



you gonna go trippin now? and explore the fourth dimension?


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> you gonna go trippin now? and explore the fourth dimension?



No I don't want that kind! :hmm3grin2orange: I am far enough off as it is! Just ask Ron :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Awww
> You had mushrooms?? Let me go get the air freshner!



They give you gas? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

roncoinc said:


> Lcd,Led or plasma or projection ,or Dlp ?



Older projection. 

In from work. Lots o dust up my nose.


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> I got a Husky 45 under a pile of boxes I need to dig out.All it needs is a new ring that I have! LOL I also got to get back to the P62 to get it sent out for powder coating!And the P52 that has waited way to long too!Plus the 4 or 5 MS180s I got in a box.Plus all the Dolmars I need to get to! 8 or 10 of them? I give up there are many many more to do! :hmm3grin2orange: This dang back is hurting my production bad! Just trying to think what is next on the list?After the 365 and Makita LOL



Send the 45 to me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Send the 45 to me :hmm3grin2orange:



Maybe? :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Older projection.
> 
> In from work. Lots o dust up my nose.



Could be time for a newer one?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> They give you gas? :hmm3grin2orange:



Yea bad!! Haha







little possum said:


> Older projection.
> 
> In from work. Lots o dust up my nose.



I hate when that happens!! Cant sleep at night if it wont come out


----------



## AU_K2500

bout to loose patience on this 65. then i had a thought, maybe this problem is MY fault. after all i did guess on wiring up the coil, and im assuming all three wires dont hook up to the condesor....Can someone tell me where each wire goes? one from the coil, one from the points, and one from the switch...Heres a pic of how i did it incorrectly im thinking. 





And take it easy on me...i know its probably wrong!


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Maybe? :msp_smile:



or at least on of em 180's :msp_smile: you know iv'e got a 170 i need some parts for :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

What's a running but in hard shape 262XP needing parts worth ?


----------



## dancan

Oh , and not to confuse certain people , it's a Hosskee , not the Stihl .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> What's a running but in hard shape 262XP needing parts worth ?



50 bucks and shipping to me


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> bout to loose patience on this 65. then i had a thought, maybe this problem is MY fault. after all i did guess on wiring up the coil, and im assuming all three wires dont hook up to the condesor....Can someone tell me where each wire goes? one from the coil, one from the points, and one from the switch...Heres a pic of how i did it incorrectly im thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And take it easy on me...i know its probably wrong!



You have it right. One wire from the coil, one from the points and the kill switch/ ground out wire.


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> 50 bucks and shipping to me



51$ to me:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> 51$ to me:hmm3grin2orange:



Here I though you were my friend  

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have it right. One wire from the coil, one from the points and the kill switch/ ground out wire.



And they all go to the top of the condenser? can condensers go bad? Im just not understanding what would cause intermittent spark.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> And they all go to the top of the condenser? can condensers go bad? Im just not understanding what would cause intermittent spark.



Any component can go bad, it might be the condenser or the coil. Are the points really clean, as in removed and filed clean on both sides of the contacts, then set with .015 gap?


----------



## roncoinc

little possum said:


> Older projection.
> 
> In from work. Lots o dust up my nose.



Junk it,tv's are to cheap now.
they give away good working projection tv's now.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey jerry, do you know much about carb kits for a Contra? 

A guy here on AS has one for a stihl 08, (Rk-114HL) 
A Contra kit is RK-88HL 
Will the 08 carb kit work on my Contra?


----------



## roncoinc

I got one for Jerry too 
service manual for a tilly HK ?
cant find mine !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Just ate some mushrooms! YUMMY!



How's that off white and orange look now......Just askin...just sayin...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey jerry, do you know much about carb kits for a Contra?
> 
> A guy here on AS has one for a stihl 08, (Rk-114HL)
> A Contra kit is RK-88HL
> Will the 08 carb kit work on my Contra?



What parts do you need for the carb?


----------



## roncoinc

Got this one going today..
two days of cleaning just to be able to put a carb kit in it !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> What parts do you need for the carb?



diaphragm is probably about all I need, and gaskets.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I got one for Jerry too
> service manual for a tilly HK ?
> cant find mine !!



There is nothing to a Tillotson HL carb, just set the metering lever flush with the body of the carb, that`s it. Here is a link to an IPL for the HL.

Chain Saw Carburetor


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Got this one going today..
> two days of cleaning just to be able to put a carb kit in it !!



That looks good ron! 
I forgot what I did with mine??? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> diaphragm is probably about all I need, and gaskets.



Then any DG 5HL kit will work for you. You see a Tillotson HL is just a model of carb,they are all the same internally, no matter what prefix comes after the HL series. The numbers after the HL only denote what type of operating accessories are added to the HL body to make connections, such as the levers, tangs and plates necessary to connect the choke and throttle. It also denotes what size of throttle bore and venturi the carb body has.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That looks good ron!
> I forgot what I did with mine??? :msp_sneaky:



You better find it :msp_sneaky: Your saws just got boxed up!Even found a bar for the Eeko LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got this one going today..
> two days of cleaning just to be able to put a carb kit in it !!



Good job ,Ron. You want to put a carb kit in my new silver 112?...less work cleaning it up...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got this one going today..
> two days of cleaning just to be able to put a carb kit in it !!



Cleaned up good Ron! Hows it run?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Then any DG 5HL kit will work for you. You see a Tillotson HL is just a model of carb,they are all the same internally, no matter what prefix comes after the HL series. The numbers after the HL only denote what type of operating accessories are added to the HL body to make connections, such as the levers, tangs and plates necessary to connect the choke and throttle. It also denotes what size of throttle bore and venturi the carb body has.


 Thanks Jerry!! 
 looks like I can have a carb kit for 2 of my saws that need them!  



tbone75 said:


> You better find it :msp_sneaky: Your saws just got boxed up!Even found a bar for the Eeko LOL


  
I know where it is! 
Thanks John! This echo is gonna be so sweet!! Now I need to find a chunk of wood to do some test cuts on!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thanks Jerry!!
> looks like I can have a carb kit for 2 of my saws that need them!
> 
> 
> 
> I know where it is!
> Thanks John! This echo is gonna be so sweet!! Now I need to find a chunk of wood to do some test cuts on!



I bet you like that eeko.Nice smooth running saw!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I bet you like that eeko.Nice smooth running saw!



Did I tell you its gonna get the works from me?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is nothing to a Tillotson HL carb, just set the metering lever flush with the body of the carb, that`s it. Here is a link to an IPL for the HL.
> 
> Chain Saw Carburetor



Jerry,,HK !!
they have that plastic spacer..
only manual i dont have 
had it once,lost it.
found the new lever in the kit was diff than original.
put original back in and all is fine.
was so rusty it was all stuck up.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,HK !!
> they have that plastic spacer..
> only manual i dont have
> had it once,lost it.
> found the new lever in the kit was diff than original.
> put original back in and all is fine.
> was so rusty it was all stuck up.



Was that in the 112?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thanks Jerry!!
> looks like I can have a carb kit for 2 of my saws that need them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any saw with an HL on it that only needs gaskets and diaphragms can be rebuilt using the DG 5HL kits, the bigger rebuild kits contain more internal parts like the needle and seat that is removable, welch plugs, fuel screen, needles and rubber O rings etc.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,HK !!
> they have that plastic spacer..
> only manual i dont have
> had it once,lost it.
> found the new lever in the kit was diff than original.
> put original back in and all is fine.
> was so rusty it was all stuck up.



LOL,..sorry ,Ron...I broke my reading glasses in the woods yesterday, making do with an old scratched up pair tonight, will pick up a new set tomorrow, can`t hardly see to read at all.
The HK is an abortion of a carb, that plastic spacer causes a whole lot of trouble in that series of carbs. There is a metal spacer available to remedy this problem.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Was that in the 112?



Yes, the Sachs Dolmars used them.


----------



## AU_K2500

well only got about 30 minutes with the Husky today, and if you were paying attention, you know it defeated me again! 
Thanks to jerry ive got another idea, gonna take the points assmbly apart and clean/file them, then put it all back together. and see if thall do it!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Was that in the 112?



Yup,carb was pretty crapped up


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..sorry ,Ron...I broke my reading glasses in the woods yesterday, making do with an old scratched up pair tonight, will pick up a new set tomorrow, can`t hardly see to read at all.
> The HK is an abortion of a carb, that plastic spacer causes a whole lot of trouble in that series of carbs. There is a metal spacer available to remedy this problem.



OK ,, Jerry
still looking for the service manual for the HK


----------



## roncoinc

heheeeeheeee !!
old faht !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OK ,, Jerry
> still looking for the service manual for the HK



Sorry, Ron. all my service manuals are on paper in my Tillotson Master Parts and Service manual, it does not come apart. Any special info you need?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry, Ron. all my service manuals are on paper in my Tillotson Master Parts and Service manual, it does not come apart. Any special info you need?



nothing special needed,just have all the rest so would like to have that one also.
i sent you a private email btw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> nothing special needed,just have all the rest so would like to have that one also.
> i sent you a private email btw.



Service manuals are handy to have but I next to never look at them, two stroke carbs are so simple and have so few parts that my limited memory lets me service them without looking them up. I only check my eMails once a day, just before bedtime....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Sure is slow in here this evening....

Hey Ron, how many junk saws did you use to pad that kill switch with? I hope you used enough, id hate for the switch to get damaged in transit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not much chainsawing going on here tonight, do I have to start posting picts or something?


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not much chainsawing going on here tonight, do I have to start posting picts or something?



long as they dont contain midgets...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Sure is slow in here this evening....
> 
> Hey Ron, how many junk saws did you use to pad that kill switch with? I hope you used enough, id hate for the switch to get damaged in transit.



Ron with junk saws?? What are you talking about?!?!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron with junk saws?? What are you talking about?!?!



somebody told me he keeps all his "packing Material" under his shop. he even stated the size and depth of it a couple times....but i cant recall the exact cubic yards....


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> long as they dont contain midgets...



Nope, no nekked midgets. Now nekked women, ..welll I can`t very well post them on here....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope, no nekked midgets. Now nekked women, ..welll I can`t very well post them on here....LOL



PM SENT!! 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I go tuck in the OL and you guys fall asleep! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> PM SENT!!
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Careful Jerry! The midget is under age :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Careful Jerry! The midget is under age :hmm3grin2orange:



I am not one to post picts of those sorts,...I keep them all for myself....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I been spending time on the bay lining up parts.
did order some from northwood saw.
been looking at this for the 372,wonder how many more cc displacement it give ?
52mm bore instead of stock 50mm.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I been spending time on the bay lining up parts.
> did order some from northwood saw.
> been looking at this for the 372,wonder how many more cc displacement it give ?
> 52mm bore instead of stock 50mm.
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices



I have no idea how to figger that out? Hey Jerry!


----------



## tbone75

Ron how much was the shipping on the 120????? :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Ron that is where I got the jug for the 6401.It looks good to me?But I don't know much LOL


----------



## tbone75

Is it just me or is Ron ignoring me? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Is it just me or is Ron ignoring me? :msp_sneaky:





Whhhat? Didn't know you were talking?? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ndlawrence

jerrycmorrow said:


> See now? yer mama always said you were speshul and now you believe her



Hehe


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Whhhat? Didn't know you were talking?? :hmm3grin2orange:



I haven't mailed them saws yet! There may be room for a mini-mac :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Hehe



That dang thing ran into a brick wall! Full force! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I haven't mailed them saws yet! There may be room for a mini-mac :msp_sneaky:



Bring it on! I need something to scare the little kids away!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

[video=youtube;4GEl4oGFdx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GEl4oGFdx4&feature=related[/video]

Here ya go Nathan, thats a 32" in elm.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Any time a 52 mm jug is used it will put the saw into the 80cc range, should put the 372 at 81cc.



That would be fun! If my 365 jug don't work just may try that? LOL But I know it will run just great! LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Bring it on! I need something to scare the little kids away!



Your way to eager! You can't have it :msp_razz:


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> [video=youtube;4GEl4oGFdx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GEl4oGFdx4&feature=related[/video]
> 
> Here ya go Nathan, thats a 32" in elm.



Man! its eating that elm for breakfast!


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Your way to eager! You can't have it :msp_razz:



Ooo ooo ooo send it to me!!!


----------



## tbone75

Ron went and left again! Can't get anything out of him :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Ooo ooo ooo send it to me!!!



Why? It runs :hmm3grin2orange: Wouldn't be no fun at all!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

[video=youtube;nsdvY9K8vqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsdvY9K8vqo[/video]

So is this 046  

As I was saying, you can get a 36"+ for looks, but its to much to lug around unless you REALLY need it. Get a 28" for your 288, it will be the perfect match. 
In fact, once you get yours together I MIGHT have a B&C for you!


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> [video=youtube;nsdvY9K8vqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsdvY9K8vqo[/video]
> 
> So is this 046
> 
> As I was saying, you can get a 36"+ for looks, but its to much to lug around unless you REALLY need it. Get a 28" for your 288, it will be the perfect match.
> In fact, once you get yours together I MIGHT have a B&C for you!



I didn't hear the 288 boggin... Just sayin

And that b&c sounds like a plan haha


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That would be fun! If my 365 jug don't work just may try that? LOL But I know it will run just great! LOL



It would depend on what stroke the 372 has, I have no idea what it has, that would make a big difference if it is a long stroke or short stroke , that affects how much the piston displaces as it moves up and down the cylinder. The 272 was 52mm with a 34mm stroke and it was a 72 cc engine.


----------



## farrell

evenin fellas! 
yes jacob i got it.
well supposedly i got to go cut a tree for lady. a lil easy money!


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> evenin fellas!
> yes jacob i got it.
> well supposedly i got to go cut a tree for lady. a lil easy money!



evenin!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> It would depend on what stroke the 372 has, I have no idea what it has, that would make a big difference if it is a long stroke or short stroke , that affects how much the piston displaces as it moves up and down the cylinder. The 272 was 52mm with a 34mm stroke and it was a 72 cc engine.



jerry, according to husqvarnas website the 372 has a 36mm stroke (xtorq version). not sure if the non xtorq is the same


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> I didn't hear the 288 boggin... Just sayin
> 
> And that b&c sounds like a plan haha


 
Better watch it boy... remember i'm older then you! 
Hey for once, im not the youngest here! :hmm3grin2orange:
Them yahoo's probably set there rakers to low not knowing what they were doing.




farrell said:


> evenin fellas!
> yes jacob i got it.
> well supposedly i got to go cut a tree for lady. a lil easy money!



Glad to hear Adam! Cant wait to get this 2150 running again! Wanna know whats real funny, I have no idea where the parts went that I had on there?? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It would depend on what stroke the 372 has, I have no idea what it has, that would make a big difference if it is a long stroke or short stroke , that affects how much the piston displaces as it moves up and down the cylinder. The 272 was 52mm with a 34mm stroke and it was a 72 cc engine.



It would be crazy for me to buy one when I still have another good 365 jug. LOL I got plenty of big saws now! LOL Hope to get to the 066 some time soon?


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> jerry, according to husqvarnas website the 372 has a 36mm stroke (xtorq version). not sure if the non xtorq is the same



I think the 372xpw is 75cc's and the reg xp is 72?


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Glad to hear Adam! Cant wait to get this 2150 running again! Wanna know whats real funny, I have no idea where the parts went that I had on there?? :msp_confused:



it was them [email protected]*N gremlins! they are always taking things!


----------



## ndlawrence

Well going night fellas :yoyo:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> jerry, according to husqvarnas website the 372 has a 36mm stroke (xtorq version). not sure if the non xtorq is the same



Does the 372 have a 50 or a 52 mm bore?


----------



## farrell

ndlawrence said:


> I think the 372xpw is 75cc's and the reg xp is 72?



as a rule of thumb but not always the case. the new xtorq version are all 70.7cc.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> it was them [email protected]*N gremlins! they are always taking things!



And here I thought it was old age? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Does the 372 have a 50 or a 52 mm bore?



50mm was standard. the 75cc was 52mm


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> as a rule of thumb but not always the case. the new xtorq version are all 70.7cc.




Well that's not the first time iv'e been wrong:bang:


----------



## farrell

ndlawrence said:


> Well that's not the first time iv'e been wrong:bang:



my 372 is set up with a wrap handle and big dawgs but is 70.7cc version (ported) i made it this way!


----------



## farrell

i need to go talk to one of the local welding shops......i want to take my full wrap and see if i can get them to cut and weld it like the stihl or new 562 3/4 wrap handle! tired of it blocking the tensioner!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i need to go talk to one of the local welding shops......i want to take my full wrap and see if i can get them to cut and weld it like the stihl or new 562 3/4 wrap handle! tired of it blocking the tensioner!



Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a good plan!



i think it would rather cool! have to some measuring!


----------



## tbone75

I am getting tired.I better go to bed. LOL You guys have a good one!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I am getting tired.I better go to bed. LOL You guys have a good one!



night john!


----------



## dancan

Hosskee convention this morning ?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Stihl snoring!


----------



## dancan

Looks more like a Poolan gathering .


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas....up a little earlier this morning.


----------



## ndlawrence

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas....up a little earlier this morning.



Good Morning! Hows the weather around your parts this morning?


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Better watch it boy... remember i'm older then you!
> Hey for once, im not the youngest here! :hmm3grin2orange:
> *Them Pro's probably sold this saw soon after the video to get a 288 knowing what they were doing*.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

ndlawrence said:


> Good Morning! Hows the weather around your parts this morning?



Not sure...let me go check, Ive been in a class room for an hour and a half working on a Presentation that ive got to do at 8:30.......

Its still Dark 30 out there, but it doesnt look half bad, couple clouds but no rain. How bout North alabama?


----------



## ndlawrence

AU_K2500 said:


> Not sure...let me go check, Ive been in a class room for an hour and a half working on a Presentation that ive got to do at 8:30.......
> 
> Its still Dark 30 out there, but it doesnt look half bad, couple clouds but no rain. How bout North alabama?



Looking like we may get a little rain, I got up at 5:15 and the got a call at 6 to say we were holding off on work till 7:bang:


----------



## ndlawrence

What kind of parts are you need to get your xl-101 running?


----------



## AU_K2500

ndlawrence said:


> What kind of parts are you need to get your xl-101 running?



havent really dug into it yet. but probably not much. a few nuts an bolts. I would have to go look.

Maybe a longer B&C.


----------



## ndlawrence

AU_K2500 said:


> havent really dug into it yet. but probably not much. a few nuts an bolts. I would have to go look.
> 
> Maybe a longer B&C.



Let me know if you need something, I've got a xl-102 in a box (i think some stuff would interchange) :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## AU_K2500

ndlawrence said:


> Let me know if you need something, I've got a xl-102 in a box (i think some stuff would interchange) :msp_thumbsup:



Preciate it Bud, will do.


----------



## ndlawrence

dancan said:


> Looks more like a Poolan gathering .



:welcome:


----------



## diggers_dad

Morning all. Time to make the donuts...


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All.......Cussed kids in here hollaring, woke me up....I was in slackers heaven.....Did you get that 262XP Dan???


----------



## ndlawrence

diggers_dad said:


> Morning all. Time to make the donuts...



Hey, You look familiar! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys.Been storming here for an hour or so.


----------



## farrell

mornin kids!


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> mornin kids!



Look what the cat drug in! oke:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys.Been storming here for an hour or so.



Well hopefully it dont rain all day and you can get something done...for a change!


----------



## farrell

ndlawrence said:


> Look what the cat drug in! oke:



it happens, [email protected]*N cats anyway!


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> Well hopefully it dont rain all day and you can get something done...for a change!



who are you kiddin? he is the king slug! that would hurt his reputation!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys.Been storming here for an hour or so.



Good morning there buddy!



farrell said:


> it happens, [email protected]*N cats anyway!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well hopefully it dont rain all day and you can get something done...for a change!



It would be nice for a change! LOL This dang rain makes me hurt worse! May be a while before I can get moving?


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> who are you kiddin? he is the king slug! that would hurt his reputation!:hmm3grin2orange:



That is a valid point. well the least he could do is mail out the Midget saws....or not


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> That is a valid point. well the least he could do is mail out the Midget saws....or not



I got more to get boxed up and get sent out too! Hope to get them out today too!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All.......Cussed kids in here hollaring, woke me up....I was in slackers heaven.....Did you get that 262XP Dan???



Well...........Funny you ask , no scores on the piston and has good compression , the case is rough , looks like a bunch of useable parts to rebuild a 257/261/262 .
The seller wanted 80$ but he's down to 40$ .


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> I got more to get boxed up and get sent out too! Hope to get them out today too!



Ya bud don't forget about that 45 your sendin to me... I'll send ya my address :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I got more to get boxed up and get sent out too! Hope to get them out today too!




Take your time...none of them are coming to Auburn, so theres no rush!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I got more to get boxed up and get sent out too! Hope to get them out today too!



king slug on speed? :msp_confused::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You guys are hard on the old man this morning :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I'm thinking that if I take the 51$ offer Jaycub offer I'd be up $$ !


----------



## Cantdog

For forty you should grab it......I'd give you $25.00 for the carb if it's an #87 Walbro or swap you a 120 Walbro for it....hell...I'd take the whole thing for $40...plus what ever for shipping....just sayin...


----------



## dancan

Hey , look at that , the seller just stopped in and dropped off a like new bar and chain to go with the saw .


----------



## ndlawrence

dancan said:


> I'm thinking that if I take the 51$ offer Jaycub offer I'd be up $$ !



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> For forty you should grab it......I'd give you $25.00 for the carb if it's an #87 Walbro or swap you a 120 Walbro for it....hell...I'd take the whole thing for $40...plus what ever for shipping....just sayin...



I was thinking about looking for a nice 261 with a piston issue ..........just sayin'.....LOL !


----------



## tbone75

Think I will go start a fire.Get some of the dampness out of the shop I will feel better I hope?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Think I will go start a fire.Get some of the dampness out of the shop I will feel better I hope?



You made it to the shop already! dang, your doing good today! Im just jealous, im stuck here till noon, then ive got work at 4. so i might have a small window in there to get some saw work done!


----------



## greendohn

*It aint cad !!!*

so i pulled the trigger on a new cs400 echo !! and i was just on another thread the other day touting my aversion/ immunity to CAD!! IT AINT CAD !! HONEST fellas, i aint tryin' to b&%#chit no body. I could REALLY use a bigger limbin' saw. as i mentioned earlier this year i did a muffler mod on my lil' 306 and got quite a bit of improvement out of that saw,,BUT,,since graduatin' to the 2171, i find myself swingin' the brush saw a lot more and even w/the MM the 306 was a lil' slow. Now,,,how am i gonna explain this to my good wife ? that strong and patient woman whom i love ?? when she gets to playin' nancy drew with the bank book?? 


By the way, good mornin' folks !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

You ladies have been talkative this morning!!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You ladies have been talkative this morning!!



whered yall end up stoping in TN?


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You ladies have been talkative this morning!!



no comments from the midget gallery!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> whered yall end up stoping in TN?



Were in knoxville now, awfully foggy!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Were in knoxville now, awfully foggy!



that fog will get better on the other side of the mountain. are yall headed down 75 to 20? or are you gonna stay on 40 till mephfrica?


----------



## farrell

look at that....the white rig smiled for the camera! thats cute!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> that fog will get better on the other side of the mountain. are yall headed down 75 to 20? or are you gonna stay on 40 till mephfrica?



To heck if i know, i load the furniture, the old man does the rest  




farrell said:


> look at that....the white rig smiled for the camera! thats cute!


 Which one the international??


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Which one the international??



yep!


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> yep!



Youve watched "CARS" one too many times.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Anyone wanna see a roughhh 350??


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> Youve watched "CARS" one too many times.



thats what happens when you have little ones! its a pretty good cartoon!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone wanna see a roughhh 350??



as long as its not naked and its name isnt Jacob....


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone wanna see a roughhh 350??



cant be worse than my 353


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone wanna see a roughhh 350??



Well?


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone wanna see a roughhh 350??



NO !! 
we dont. :msp_mellow:


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone wanna see a roughhh 350??



Ooo ooo ooo!!! Me!!! I do i do!!!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone wanna see a roughhh 350??



you can send it to me! i will take care of it and give it a good home!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> you can send it to me! i will take care of it and give it a good home!:hmm3grin2orange:



Farrell the person with the less saws gets the donations!!


----------



## farrell

ndlawrence said:


> Farrell the person with the less saws gets the donations!!



how you figure that?


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> how you figure that?


Umm... Well... You see... I made that rule up on the spot and we are stickin with it! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

The boss man said no.


----------



## farrell

ndlawrence said:


> Umm... Well... You see... I made that rule up on the spot and we are stickin with it! LOL



i see how it is! those 350's are nice saws even if they do have a skinny a$$ and do tricks if left on a hill!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The boss man said no.



what boss?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ron is the boss! Now shhh before he hears us talking
Heres a picture to replace it, damn truck stop food. This was as much as i could eat without throwing up.


----------



## farrell

thats not what we agreed to jacob!:msp_mad:


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> what boss?



Ron's tha boss and Farrell's tha hoss!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron is the boss! Now shhh before he hears us talking
> Heres a picture to replace it, damn truck stop food. This was as much as i could eat without throwing up.



Mmm, making me hungry. Should have gone to waffle house? yall got those in Missouri? Those hashbrowns would have been a lot better if they were scattered and smothered and covered...


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> i see how it is! those 350's are nice saws even if they do have a skinny a$$ and do tricks if left on a hill!:hmm3grin2orange:



Yep they are! My brothers got one, in going to have to go borrow it for a couple days... It may come back louder... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

ndlawrence said:


> Ron's tha boss and Farrell's tha hoss!



you sayin im fat?:msp_mad:


----------



## farrell

ndlawrence said:


> Yep they are! My brothers got one, in going to have to go borrow it for a couple days... It may come back louder... :hmm3grin2orange:



i opened up the factory port in mine sounds pretty sweet!


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> you sayin im fat?:msp_mad:



Nope! Around that's means your an animal, beast you know the main man!! Haha


----------



## farrell

ndlawrence said:


> Nope! Around that's means your an animal, beast you know the main man!! Haha



i lost my place as #3 with ron and now im fat! oh well.....i am how ever slightly round:msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron is the boss! Now shhh before he hears us talking
> Heres a picture to replace it, damn truck stop food. This was as much as i could eat without throwing up.
> 
> Oh to be back in the NE where we have good food


----------



## farrell

ron i gotta find a box!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> ron i gotta find a box!



I know how that is !
NEVER have the right size..
then i run out of packing material.
can never find boxes or packing around here,i have to go dumpster diving !


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> i lost my place as #3 with ron and now im fat! oh well.....i am how ever slightly round:msp_smile:



Heck, i dont know if im even on the list anymore either.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I know how that is !
> NEVER have the right size..
> then i run out of packing material.
> can never find boxes or packing around here,i have to go dumpster diving !



oh....good ol'dumpster divin'! sometimes it stinks really bad! like a stihl!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> oh....good ol'dumpster divin'! sometimes it stinks really bad! like a stihl!



You got a pic of that 372 cover ?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> You got a pic of that 372 cover ?



i will go get you one!


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure talk a lot :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You guys sure talk a lot :hmm3grin2orange:



were all full of hot air, we gotta let it out some how.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Watchaa talking bout willis???


----------



## tbone75

Ron you ever going to tell me what that saw cost to ship?And where to send the money?


----------



## greendohn

a cs 400 with a 12" bar  i'm goin' down to the neighbors and help him work up some cherry for a lady friend of his..i dunno what i get out of it,,but i'll call it charity work and see how that chain spins...you folks have a good day.


----------



## farrell

here ron


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> were all full of hot air, we gotta let it out some how.



:bad_smelly:


----------



## tbone75

greendohn said:


> a cs 400 with a 12" bar  i'm goin' down to the neighbors and help him work up some cherry for a lady friend of his..i dunno what i get out of it,,but i'll call it charity work and see how that chain spins...you folks have a good day.



Be careful and have fun!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I was thinking about looking for a nice 261 with a piston issue ..........just sayin'.....LOL !





:monkey::dunno:













You got way to good a memory Dan...LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You guys sure talk a lot :hmm3grin2orange:



sometimes


----------



## AU_K2500

Huskys rule Stihls Drool..............Homolites are ok. 

















:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Man this sucks, stuck in a traffic jam and i gotta go pee!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Man this sucks, stuck in a traffic jam and i gotta go pee!



MT. dew bottle......nuff said


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Man this sucks, stuck in a traffic jam and i gotta go pee!



pee in a bottle or out the window! or you scared that someone may laugh and point at you?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> :monkey::dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> You got way to good a memory Dan...LOLOL!!!!!



I have my moments ....................But not always good LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> here ron



Simply awsome man


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> pee in a bottle or out the window! or you scared that someone may *laugh and point at you*?



He should be used to that anyway....lol


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Ron, hows it going today?


----------



## roncoinc

au_k2500 said:


> mt. Dew bottle......nuff said



trucker bomb !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> He should be used to that anyway....lol



true....very very true!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Ron, hows it going today?



goin ok.
nice to have a "good" day once in awhile 
researching parts i need for two saws,Adam has some stuff to put me well on the way to finish a 372 .


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> goin ok.
> nice to have a "good" day once in awhile
> researching parts i need for two saws,Adam has some stuff to put me well on the way to finish a 372 .



want the top cover then?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> want the top cover then?



I can use it.
tnx.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I can use it.
> tnx.



you bet!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> goin ok.
> nice to have a "good" day once in awhile
> researching parts i need for two saws,Adam has some stuff to put me well on the way to finish a 372 .



Im having anything but a "good" day...sitting in a room with a bunch of corporate stiffs, trying to act like i care what theyre saying....Oh did i mention we are working on the design of central vacuums for Broan-Nutone....loads of fun.


----------



## roncoinc

Adam,where did you get the "air injection tube" for your 372 and how much ?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Adam,where did you get the "air injection tube" for your 372 and how much ?



one my local shops had one, like $6 i think.

ps i have one that can be repaired. part of it broke the last time the starter rope sucked outta the starter and wrapped around the pawls


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

No I ended up peeing in a bottle, haha. Still sucked cuase I thought I didnt have a bottle... "Big enough" :hmm3grin2orange: The gatorade bottle barely did the trick! 

Finding parts for my saws, and getting new saws today.


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> Huskys *Drool* Stihls *RULE*..............Homolites are ok.
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Fixed it for ya!



ChainsawmanXX said:


> No I ended up peeing in a bottle, haha. Still sucked cuase I thought I didnt have a bottle... "Big enough" :hmm3grin2orange: The gatorade bottle barely did the trick!



Try it at 12,000 feet in a 4 passenger Cessna with a crazy pilot who has a "sense of humor".


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No I ended up peeing in a bottle, haha. Still sucked cuase I thought I didnt have a bottle... "Big enough" :hmm3grin2orange: The gatorade bottle barely did the trick!
> 
> Finding parts for my saws, and getting new saws today.



Are they NEW new, or new to you? yall stopping somewhere?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> one my local shops had one, like $6 i think.
> 
> ps i have one that can be repaired. part of it broke the last time the starter rope sucked outta the starter and wrapped around the pawls




I got epoxy 

I'm thinking that part really isnt needed.
maybe it does help keep sawdust out of the carb area or just a gimmic ??
if ya get a chance throw it in and i can decide later.
tnx.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Fixed it for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> Try it at 12,000 feet in a 4 passenger Cessna with a crazy pilot who has a "sense of humor".


 Hey DD! 
Umm.. No thank you! :msp_tongue:
Know where any 6401's are? 



AU_K2500 said:


> Are they NEW new, or new to you? yall stopping somewhere?



New to me.. I need to stop, I got something wrong with me! :help:


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey DD!
> Umm.. No thank you! :msp_tongue:
> Know where any 6401's are?



If I knew where any were I would scoop 'em up and send the first one to Frazeysburg!! 

JK, that is a little bigger than most folks around here run. A 50 cc saw is normal here, anything over 60 cc is "Crap man, what are you gonna do with that? It's freakin' HUGE?!?!"

Grown men gasp and women and children run when I fire up the 757 Shinny. Most of them think a saw with a chain brake is a "Pro" saw.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> If I knew where any were I would scoop 'em up and send the first one to Frazeysburg!!
> 
> JK, that is a little bigger than most folks around here run. A 50 cc saw is normal here, anything over 60 cc is "Crap man, what are you gonna do with that? It's freakin' HUGE?!?!"
> 
> Grown men gasp and women and children run when I fire up the 757 Shinny. Most of them think a saw with a chain brake is a "Pro" saw.



HAHA! Thats like people think my 046 is a big saw when I go to cut up a tree?? Then I show up with the 076 with a 36" bar and start screaming with pleasure (Im used to girls screaming with pleasure already) :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I got epoxy
> 
> I'm thinking that part really isnt needed.
> maybe it does help keep sawdust out of the carb area or just a gimmic ??
> if ya get a chance throw it in and i can decide later.
> tnx.



it really does help keep the bigger chips outta the carb area


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Just picked up 2 more saws from an AS member. 
One is an 034/028? Then the other one is def an 028. One has a Scored P&C, I think I have a cylinder for the one, and ill get a used Piston and rings (or new havent decided yet) And port that sucker! 
Plus got a NOS top cover for mine, and a recoil cover that I needed. 
PLUS! I have 2 other 038's coming my way, I think ill be good on Stihls... for alittle bit. 
I'v learned my shop is a Stihl trap, they come in... and never come back out!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I have been thinking... 
After I get home and get all the saws I have coming to me, Im gonna suspend myself from AS for awhile. I dont need to buy anymore saws, I need to fix the ones I have and get caught up on all my projects and the only way to do that is to not get on AS. It will be plenty hard, but its the only way!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Just picked up 2 more saws from an AS member.
> One is an 034/028? Then the other one is def an 028. One has a Scored P&C, I think I have a cylinder for the one, and ill get a used Piston and rings (or new havent decided yet) And port that sucker!
> Plus got a NOS top cover for mine, and a recoil cover that I needed.
> PLUS! I have 2 other 038's coming my way, I think ill be good on Stihls... for alittle bit.
> I'v learned my shop is a Stihl trap, they come in... and never come back out!



Forgot to mention the 015 from ron, the 009 I got for a fair price, an echo, a bunch of large frame mcculloch saws, a couple of homelite saws, the 1 project husky, a 480CD, the 670 Jred I got the other day... I hope thats it? Im sure there's a couple I forgot.


----------



## tbone75

I know for sure Ron is ignoringme about that saw!


----------



## tbone75

That is just fine Ron! I got more tricks up my sleeve!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Forgot to mention the 015 from ron, the 009 I got for a fair price, an echo, a bunch of large frame mcculloch saws, a couple of homelite saws, the 1 project husky, a 480CD, the 670 Jred I got the other day... I hope thats it? Im sure there's a couple I forgot.



how bout you just temporarily change your mailing address....to mine!

Just how many do you have coming in the mail, or already there that you havent unpacked yet?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> how bout you just temporarily change your mailing address....to mine!
> 
> Just how many do you have coming in the mail, or already there that you havent unpacked yet?



To damn many 
I think if i counted all my saws including ones in the mail id say i got 60? Maybe? I havent counted and dont feel like it. 
But next im gonna start buying some poulan saws.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I know for sure Ron is ignoringme about that saw!



Hes not ignoring you John. Didnt you know that Santa Clause helps the Easter bunny during Easter. So hes just really busy right now, but after sunday hell have some more time.


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> To damn many
> I think if i counted all my saws including ones in the mail id say i got 60? Maybe? I havent counted and dont feel like it.
> But next im gonna start buying some poulan saws.



Send me some Jacob!


----------



## diggers_dad

Where's the slug?

Two turds followed me home, one small and one medium sized. They both have "XP" at the end of the model number....

Plus an MS 210, plus some bars, chains, misc parts...


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> HAHA! Thats like people think my 046 is a big saw when I go to cut up a tree?? Then I show up with the 076 with a 36" bar and start screaming with pleasure (*Im used to girls screaming with pleasure already*) :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



They're excited the judge signed off on your restraining order. You're confused.:msp_confused:


----------



## AU_K2500

diggers_dad said:


> Where's the slug?
> 
> Two turds followed me home, one small and one medium sized. They both have "XP" at the end of the model number....
> 
> Plus an MS 210, plus some bars, chains, misc parts...



Send one to your southern brother....brother!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Where's the slug?
> 
> Two turds followed me home, one small and one medium sized. They both have "XP" at the end of the model number....
> 
> Plus an MS 210, plus some bars, chains, misc parts...



Medium sized???  
Must not... Sens pm!! John buy em before i do


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Medium sized???
> Must not... Sens pm!! John buy em before i do



I will! Already sent him a PM :hmm3grin2orange: I need to have my check set up for direct deposit in his account :bang:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I will! Already sent him a PM :hmm3grin2orange: I need to have my check set up for direct deposit in his account :bang:



youve got a problem....thats all im gonna say.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John, we should pitch in to get a group therapy put together!!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John, we should pitch in to get a group therapy put together!!



Yall need it!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

au_k2500 said:


> yall need it!


----------



## dancan

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



Get outta here ya no good for nothing.... Hairy legged, lumberjack shemale!


----------



## dancan

:hmm3grin2orange:








editid I say "And then some''


----------



## tbone75

Such meen people on here today :hmm3grin2orange: You guys trying to out do Ron? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Well you guys got the PO lady mad at me now! I sent 4 boxes out LOL One to Robin one to Jacob and 2 to Marc ! I will PM the tracking numbers to you guys.


----------



## AU_K2500

well, its official. I GIVE UP on the 65. still cant get a spark, this is ridiculous. cleaned and re set the points and still nothing.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> well, its official. I GIVE UP on the 65. still cant get a spark, this is ridiculous. cleaned and re set the points and still nothing.



Move on to another project, then come back to it later. 
Sorry to hear Mark, but we all go through it.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well, its official. I GIVE UP on the 65. still cant get a spark, this is ridiculous. cleaned and re set the points and still nothing.



Now don't give up that easy! Do what I do just take a day off from it and ask more question on here :msp_smile: I just can't think what else it could be to do that? I know Jim checked the points and condenser.I got the coil from some where in Canada ? LOL Them coils came on other saws besides that one.So maybe try to find another one to try on it?And another set of points and condenser?About has to be something there.


----------



## AU_K2500

Im pretty sure its the condenser, and they are either sky high or NLA. Oh well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> well, its official. I GIVE UP on the 65. still cant get a spark, this is ridiculous. cleaned and re set the points and still nothing.



Something effed up, all those saws with the coil under the flywheel have been big problem machines almost from the first one made. The coil gets too hot under the flywheel and it becomes erratic in producing spark.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Woho!!! 
4,000 Posts!!


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Something effed up, all those saws with the coil under the flywheel have been big problem machines almost from the first one made. The coil gets too hot under the flywheel and it becomes erratic in producing spark.



Well thats good to know...now.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well thats good to know...now.



I didn't know that either? Bet that is why this TS350 chop saw has a bad coil!And I am not about to buy a new one for that thing! I think Scott may have one for it?Or maybe he will trade me out of it? LOL I got 3 others so I don't need it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I didn't know that either? Bet that is why this TS350 chop saw has a bad coil!And I am not about to buy a new one for that thing! I think Scott may have one for it?Or maybe he will trade me out of it? LOL I got 3 others so I don't need it LOL



Some of the Sachs Dolmars have a similar setup for ignition, they are electronic modules however but its still the coil unit that fails on the 123, 133 and 143, they are located under the flywheel and heat is their enemy.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some of the Sachs Dolmars have a similar setup for ignition, they are electronic modules however but its still the coil unit that fails on the 123, 133 and 143, they are located under the flywheel and heat is their enemy.



That sucks now that I have 5 or 6 of them! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That sucks now that I have 5 or 6 of them! :msp_scared:



If you have good modules you are in some money, if they are still working they will continue to do so for you, as you never use them anyway.....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

*I've been had!*

My "buddies" at the Stihl shop sold me two XP turds today. While I was dealing with one on a MS 210 the other one slipped two more of those orange smelly things in my truck! 

What am I gonna do with all these Huskys? 

Who in the world will possibly want a nearly new, very shiny 346XP that needs a piston?

I need air fresheners!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> My "buddies" at the Stihl shop sold me two XP turds today. While I was dealing with one on a MS 210 the other one slipped two more of those orange smelly things in my truck!
> 
> What am I gonna do with all these Huskys?
> 
> Who in the world will possibly want a nearly new, very shiny 346XP that needs a piston?
> 
> I need air fresheners!!!



Ill take them


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ill take them



Never mind... Other CAD victims need saws!


----------



## diggers_dad

Ok, so I go see my buddies to look through the junk. I walked out with a lighter wallet, but picked up the afore-mentioned 346 XP, another XP that we couldn't find a model # on, a Husky 44, a 455 Rancher that needs rings, AND the original MS 210 I went to look at. 

On top of all that, I asked about showing me how to break and spin chain, which they did. After all the dealing was finished one of the brothers asked if I had any "practice" chain. When I said "What's that?" he started handing me used chains. He finished at about 15 or 16, most in good shape and some that were sharpened that the customers never picked up!

I told him I didn't have tie straps or bars for all those. He gave some different sized straps and a dozen or so used bars! Everything form Stihl ES series, some of the little Picco ones, Oregon and Windsor with replaceable tips. All used, but with lots of life left. 

What am I gonna do with all this stuff?:msp_scared:


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Never mind... Other CAD victims need saws!



John and I have been dealing for a while; he always gets first shot. As long as it's close to the first of the month he has money. That retirement check dwindles down by the end of the month. 

I'd say he'll be along shortly...

Oh John....my account number for direct deposit is .........


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John and I have been dealing for a while; he always gets first shot. As long as it's close to the first of the month he has money. That retirement check dwindles down by the end of the month.
> 
> I'd say he'll be along shortly...
> 
> Oh John....my account number for direct deposit is .........



I already sent you a PM LOL Dang your hard on me!  I got something else here for you too! And it needs nothing at all! LOL


----------



## tbone75

:drool::drool: XP


----------



## jerrycmorrow

diggers_dad said:


> ...What am I gonna do with all this stuff?:msp_scared:



i got an idea, 44, chain (got any 3/8 LP for small poulan pp180, 2000, etc.)


----------



## diggers_dad

The Stihl is running and everything works. Just needs a little tuning.

The Husky 44 runs, just needs a chain brake / clutch cover.

The others....I hope I don't have them long.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> The Stihl is running and everything works. Just needs a little tuning.
> 
> The Husky 44 runs, just needs a chain brake / clutch cover.
> 
> The others....I hope I don't have them long.



Just teasing me aint you !


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Ok, so I go see my buddies to look through the junk. I walked out with a lighter wallet, but picked up the afore-mentioned 346 XP, another XP that we couldn't find a model # on, a Husky 44, a 455 Rancher that needs rings, AND the original MS 210 I went to look at.
> 
> On top of all that, I asked about showing me how to break and spin chain, which they did. After all the dealing was finished one of the brothers asked if I had any "practice" chain. When I said "What's that?" he started handing me used chains. He finished at about 15 or 16, most in good shape and some that were sharpened that the customers never picked up!
> 
> I told him I didn't have tie straps or bars for all those. He gave some different sized straps and a dozen or so used bars! Everything form Stihl ES series, some of the little Picco ones, Oregon and Windsor with replaceable tips. All used, but with lots of life left.
> 
> What am I gonna do with all this stuff?:msp_scared:



Sounds like I need to buy interest in Fred-X :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John and I have been dealing for a while; he always gets first shot. As long as it's close to the first of the month he has money. That retirement check dwindles down by the end of the month.
> 
> I'd say he'll be along shortly...
> 
> Oh John....my account number for direct deposit is .........



From the sounds of that load I need to send a truck down to pick it up. :msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

455 Rancher is a pretty common saw isnt it? pretty sure ive seen em in lowes.....is that right?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you have good modules you are in some money, if they are still working they will continue to do so for you, as you never use them anyway.....LOL



You have a very good point Jerry! :hmm3grin2orange: But I will only be keeping one of them I won't use :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> 455 Rancher is a pretty common saw isnt it? pretty sure ive seen em in lowes.....is that right?



Yep its a home owner saw. I have one and a half of them LOL All in parts :msp_sad:


----------



## diggers_dad

OK John, here ya go...






















Most of the stuff you see in the pic of the exhaust side can't be felt. There is one small spot of transfer, so the cylinder will need a little bit of attention, doesn't look like much, but I'm no expert either.


----------



## ndlawrence

diggers_dad said:


> OK John, here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the stuff you see in the pic of the exhaust side can't be felt. There is one small spot of transfer, so the cylinder will need a little bit of attention, doesn't look like much, but I'm no expert either.



I'll buy it please! I need a project!


----------



## diggers_dad

And there is this...can anybody tell me what it is?


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Ok, so I go see my buddies to look through the junk. I walked out with a lighter wallet, but picked up the afore-mentioned 346 XP, another XP that we couldn't find a model # on, a Husky 44, a 455 Rancher that needs rings, AND the original MS 210 I went to look at.
> 
> On top of all that, I asked about showing me how to break and spin chain, which they did. After all the dealing was finished one of the brothers asked if I had any "practice" chain. When I said "What's that?" he started handing me used chains. He finished at about 15 or 16, most in good shape and some that were sharpened that the customers never picked up!
> 
> I told him I didn't have tie straps or bars for all those. He gave some different sized straps and a dozen or so used bars! Everything form Stihl ES series, some of the little Picco ones, Oregon and Windsor with replaceable tips. All used, but with lots of life left.
> 
> What am I gonna do with all this stuff?:msp_scared:



Welcome to my nightmare, I deposited close to 300 lbs of chain and bars at our local scrap yard about this time last year, will need to make another trip before summer.


----------



## AU_K2500

hey marc empty your PM inbox.....


----------



## diggers_dad

Also got this...











They made me take this stuff...










Anybody know what these fit? I don't recognize the mounts.


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> well, its official. I GIVE UP on the 65. still cant get a spark, this is ridiculous. cleaned and re set the points and still nothing.





Condenser......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You have a very good point Jerry! :hmm3grin2orange: But I will only be keeping one of them I won't use :hmm3grin2orange:



They should make very good trading materials.


----------



## tbone75

Sure looks like it will clean up easy! :dribble:


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Also got this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They made me take this stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know what these fit? I don't recognize the mounts.



Pioneer? post the numbers off the Oregon bar at the top of the picts.


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Condenser......



Those are my thoughts.


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Sure looks like it will clean up easy! :dribble:



If you were a friend you'd tell him to send one of em saw my way LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey marc empty your PM inbox.....



I filled it up for him


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Welcome to my nightmare, I deposited close to 300 lbs of chain and bars at our local scrap yard about this time last year, will need to make another trip before summer.



This is no nightmare...this is a dream for me!!!!!



AU_K2500 said:


> hey marc empty your PM inbox.....



Done.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> And there is this...can anybody tell me what it is?



266 Maybe?


----------



## tbone75

Marc you sure hit the jack pot today!


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> pioneer? Post the numbers off the oregon bar at the top of the picts.



"oregon ex
200 xxx d176"


----------



## jimdad07

That saw looks a lot like the 266 I have. Nice day of saws Marc, I bet John is frothing on his key board right now.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> 266 Maybe?




That's what I was thinking but I thought the 266 had a chain brake....162 maybe??? Dunno....


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That saw looks a lot like the 266 I have. Nice day of saws Marc, I bet John is frothing on his key board right now.



:dribble::nosebleed::sweat3:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That's what I was thinking but I thought the 266 had a chain brake....162 maybe??? Dunno....



Think your right.I have a 266 that has the brake.Just needs a top end .LOL


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> If you were a friend you'd tell him to send one of em saw my way LOL



Don't you know I am a saw hoarder? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Don't you know I am a saw hoarder? :hmm3grin2orange:



Yea yea yea  But I am sad because i thought I found a deal on a craftsman 2.3 tophandle today but went back to get it and it was gone:cry3:


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Yea yea yea  But I am sad because i thought I found a deal on a craftsman 2.3 tophandle today but went back to get it and it was gone:cry3:



I just sold one of them for 50 bucks.Looked almost new.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 266 Maybe?



Take the top cover off, is the airfilter still on it?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Take the top cover off, is the airfilter still on it?



Have to get Marc back on here to see? I think he got slammed with PMs LOL


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Where's the slug?
> 
> Two turds followed me home, one small and one medium sized. They both have "XP" at the end of the model number....
> 
> Plus an MS 210, plus some bars, chains, misc parts...



What ??
you must have been looking at the turd with BOTH eyes and counted it twice 
only one turd i see here..


----------



## tbone75

Meatloaf is on the table.Help your self guys LOL I am !


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> I just sold one of them for 50 bucks.Looked almost new.



:bang::bang::bang: uhhhggg Man I can't catch a brake huh? You don't got any other top handles for sale do ya? or any saws at all?:msp_sleep:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What ??
> you must have been looking at the turd with BOTH eyes and counted it twice
> only one turd i see here..



Look a little more.There is 3 of them.346 for me! LOL 455 and XP???


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> :bang::bang::bang: uhhhggg Man I can't catch a brake huh? You don't got any other top handles for sale do ya? or any saws at all?:msp_sleep:



Yep I got a Craftsman 2.0 top handle that needs a screw fixed.Already got a carb kit and new fuel line. Be back after I eat.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

diggers_dad said:


> "oregon ex
> 200 xxx d176"



i'd like to have nightmares like that too.
that top bar is for echo, jd, mac, poulan, red max, sears, skil, tanaka. believe its a 20". the others look like homies - D196 or D096


----------



## pioneerguy600

does the 266XP look like this,


----------



## pioneerguy600

A team of Huskys and one on the bench,


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> does the 266XP look like this,



That looks the same to me except the one I have does not have a chain brake that I saw, or a place for one...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Stinkyyy!! I wake up from a nap and find them??? Yek!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Stinkyyy!! I wake up from a nap and find them??? Yek!



Napping on the road! thats not safe! yall got a sleeper cab? its a KW right?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Napping on the road! thats not safe! yall got a sleeper cab? its a KW right?



Yeaa its a KW 2006 t600 studio sleeper. 
I think i have a picture somewhere? Guess i dont? Ill get one


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yeaa its a KW 2006 t600 studio sleeper.
> I think i have a picture somewhere? Guess i dont? Ill get one



just hang out the window and snap one.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> just hang out the window and snap one.



Haha funny!


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editid I say "And then some''



So I've been torture by this ad for a while .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

There we go!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A team of Huskys and one on the bench,



Nice Huskys Jerry!


----------



## AU_K2500

Anybody in here into Nitro R/C vehicles?


----------



## pioneerguy600

NOW YOU KNOW THEY ARE NOT MINE!...:msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> So I've been torture by this ad for a while .



Dan,...did you translate that?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> So I've been torture by this ad for a while .



Watch out Jerry! Dan is hunting Huskys again! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> NOW YOU KNOW THEY ARE NOT MINE!...:msp_w00t:



Its OK Jerry,Ron is hiding Stihls in his shop too. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Watch out Jerry! Dan is hunting Huskys again! :hmm3grin2orange:



I already know...


----------



## dancan

After a of month trying to get this guy to send an email response I tried a different tactic and replied with a new email address and sent my phone # ....................He called me today .


----------



## dancan

He's not even in my province and I think Robin is closer LOL .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I already know...



If you didn't fix them so good he would stop bringing them to you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> He's not even in my province and I think Robin is closer LOL .



Make a deal with Robin?I know he would like some of that stuff!


----------



## dancan

He has WAY MORE than that .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If you didn't fix them so good he would stop bringing them to you :hmm3grin2orange:



I guess I bring it on myself....LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> He has WAY MORE than that .



I know he has a few Huskys! LOL And you have a pile of them Dan! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> He has WAY MORE than that .



About to become a dealer.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I guess I bring it on myself....LOL



Yep! You sure do! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I know he has a few Huskys! LOL And you have a pile of them Dan! :msp_sneaky:



I was talkin' about the guy with the ad LOL !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was talkin' about the guy with the ad LOL !



Sorry Dan you got ratted out! :hmm3grin2orange: You Husky hoarder!


----------



## little possum

Hola amigos.

Just loaded up a shipment of Bowtie headed north bound. (Maine to be exact)

Sold my 65 C10 "project" and a bed off a 80s model C or K 10. Hooray. Mom is happy to have the stuff outta her yard. What they dontknow is that all the $ is funding my K10 flatbed project. hahahah


----------



## tbone75

Craftsman pics


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Hola amigos.
> 
> Just loaded up a shipment of Bowtie headed north bound. (Maine to be exact)
> 
> Sold my 65 C10 "project" and a bed off a 80s model C or K 10. Hooray. Mom is happy to have the stuff outta her yard. What they dontknow is that all the $ is funding my K10 flatbed project. hahahah



I looked at my dies yesterday.Sorry but I must have got rid of all the doubles.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What do you think of this piston, can I clean it up and reuse it?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What do you think of this piston, can I clean it up and reuse it?



Sure! Just turn it around and wear the other side out :hmm3grin2orange: Must have several hours on it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure! Just turn it around and wear the other side out :hmm3grin2orange: Must have several hours on it?



The owner blamed his son for using straight gas in it, was pissed cause he owned it since new and blamed the kid for ruining it. I think it had a lot of run time on it judging from that paper thin piston skirt.


----------



## tbone75

Marc saw pics


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The owner blamed his son for using straight gas in it, was pissed cause he owned it since new and blamed the kid for ruining it. I think it had a lot of run time on it judging from that paper thin piston skirt.



Sure looks like it was run a LOT ! LOL Worst one I ever seen?


----------



## sefh3

Now Jerry can you clean this thread up and post some of the Stihls you have..... I would hate to go to bed with that bad smell around here.


----------



## little possum

tbone75 said:


> I looked at my dies yesterday.Sorry but I must have got rid of all the doubles.


Appreciate you taking the time to look sir  Im coverd on most everything for now. Found a local shop that casts their own lead bullets. They took all my money the other day  Even bought 100 .45-70 custom bullets that a guy returned. haha. Darn GAD and CAD are the same evil thing!


----------



## tbone75

Jerry could you use this coil? I think its out of a 1110 Pioneer.Still had spark.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure looks like it was run a LOT ! LOL Worst one I ever seen?



About the most worn out piston I have seen in a saw that was still running although not very well. It is now all fixed up and running strong with a new P&C on it.


----------



## sefh3

Make sure you take some off the other side of the piston. Equal the weight out some.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Now Jerry can you clean this thread up and post some of the Stihls you have..... I would hate to go to bed with that bad smell around here.



:msp_scared:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Jerry could you use this coil? I think its out of a 1110 Pioneer.Still had spark.



Looks like it could be from a Homelite XL12 I think had a coil setup like that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry could you use this coil? I think its out of a 1110 Pioneer.Still had spark.



Shure, those coils fit a lot of the older magnesium saws.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Appreciate you taking the time to look sir  Im coverd on most everything for now. Found a local shop that casts their own lead bullets. They took all my money the other day  Even bought 100 .45-70 custom bullets that a guy returned. haha. Darn GAD and CAD are the same evil thing!



I use to cast a lot of bullets!Size lube and all that LOL Just don't shoot as much any more.


----------



## ndlawrence

Yay! I finally got a saw from tbone75!


----------



## sefh3

I finally found another filter for my 026. I switch it from intelcarb to a standard. I made sure the plate had the little hole in it. I hope to get it tuned tomorrow night.


----------



## sefh3

ndlawrence said:


> Yay! I finally got a saw from tbone75!



 

I wonder if John knows how many saws he owns now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Now Jerry can you clean this thread up and post some of the Stihls you have..... I would hate to go to bed with that bad smell around here.



Meh,....I don`t own any saws..:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shure, those coils fit a lot of the older magnesium saws.



I will send it your way Jerry! I only saved that part of the whole saw! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I finally found another filter for my 026. I switch it from intelcarb to a standard. I made sure the plate had the little hole in it. I hope to get it tuned tomorrow night.



Those 026`s are real snotty,...er, so I have heard.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Meh,....I don`t own any saws..:msp_wink:



Yeah right. I don't own one either.... what is a chainsaw?????


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I wonder if John knows how many saws he owns now.



 No :hmm3grin2orange: I did count them a while back.But it has changed :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those 026`s are real snotty,...er, so I have heard.



I heard Stihl's were the best and the rest our junk.... I can't wait to get this one going. It's been a while since I ran one.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> No :hmm3grin2orange: I did count them a while back.But it has changed :hmm3grin2orange:



I think it's changes two to three time a day.... or whenever the Fedex and UPS guy show up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will send it your way Jerry! I only saved that part of the whole saw! LOL



Was it in that bad of shape?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I heard Stihl's were the best and the rest our junk.... I can't wait to get this one going. It's been a while since I ran one.



I have heard and read that somewhere my self, no real time experience with them though.


----------



## little possum

tbone75 said:


> I use to cast a lot of bullets!Size lube and all that LOL Just don't shoot as much any more.


Slacker!  Dad just loaded 1000 rds of .45 and 750 .38s. Guns are bad hobbies too!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I will send it your way Jerry! I only saved that part of the whole saw! LOL



WHAT You threw out a saw!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was it in that bad of shape?



It neede a P&C plus bearings and a few minor things.I shouldn't have junked it :bang: But that was a couple years ago.Along with some old Lombard I junked too!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> WHAT You threw out a saw!!!!!!!!!!



3 of them! A poulan 3500 or 3600? But it was a big mess!


----------



## pioneerguy600

This is my most fun saw to run, built it from the cases up and its modded to the hilt, muffler modded and overcarbed. I have $100. invested in it but many hours of sweat equity also.


----------



## pioneerguy600

These 4 are my main cutters,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is my most fun saw to run, built it from the cases up and its modded to the hilt, muffler modded and overcarbed. I have $100. invested in it but many hours of sweat equity also.



Looks like new Jerry!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Such meen people on here today :hmm3grin2orange: You guys trying to out do Ron? :msp_w00t:




Look you lilly livered , rose hip pusher,pansy lovin,grass loveing,,petunia pusher,,,strawberry flower sniffing domesticated slime leaving ,gastropod mollusc,
DONT go comparing NOBODY to me !! :msp_angry:
i think that covers it ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Dinner sure was good! how you fellas doing this evening


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Im pretty sure its the condenser, and they are either sky high or NLA. Oh well.



$1 replacement available.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks like new Jerry!



Its far from new age wise but is built from new OEM internals, your saw could not quite out do it speed wise both running 20" bars and Stihl RSC chains. I just could not find the sweet spot in yours to make it out do that ole flat top 66 but it was only a squeek behind it, 1 to 1.5 sec differences.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Look you lilly livered , rose hip pusher,pansy lovin,grass loveing,,petunia pusher,,,strawberry flower sniffing domesticated slime leaving ,gastropod mollusc,
> DONT go comparing NOBODY to me !! :msp_angry:
> i think that covers it ??



:msp_scared: OK your back on top!  Rotten old smurf :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its far from new age wise but is built from new OEM internals, your saw could not quite out do it speed wise both running 20" bars and Stihl RSC chains. I just could not find the sweet spot in yours to make it out do that ole flat top 66 but it was only a squeek behind it, 1 to 1.5 sec differences.



I don't think I would notice a bit! :hmm3grin2orange: Matter a fact it was running yesterday! It just sounds good!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> $1 replacement available.



im listening....?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Dinner for me!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pappy Smurf be coming down hard on ya all, Ron is in the HOUSE!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dinner for me!



where yall at this evening?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't think I would notice a bit! :hmm3grin2orange: Matter a fact it was running yesterday! It just sounds good!



You get that saw broke in and I think it will catch mine, then I will have to work over my chain.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Geezh that's a lot of Dollies.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> where yall at this evening?



Somewhere in MS? You can tell it too! Southern drawl ya'll!! 
Its funny, going from maine, with the canadian accent, the boston/NJ accent to the southern drawl. (i prefer to hear the southern drawl)


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pappy Smurf be coming down hard on ya all, Ron is in the HOUSE!



I think he about wore his self out on me! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think he about wore his self out on me! :hmm3grin2orange:



Took a lot outa the poor ole fella but he got his point across.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dinner for me!



What is that? You call that supper? A workin man can`t survive long on regurgitated rabbit food!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was off work today so I cooked a 8lb turkey for supper, along with 5 lbs potatoes ,pot of carrots, pot of turnip , half loaf of fresh baked bread, pat of butter, fresh made cranberry sauce, made gravy from drippings and now the cat is licking off the bones. Cripes I didn`t even work today....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> What is that? You call that supper? A workin man can`t survive long on regurgitated rabbit food!!!



I dont eat that much, strangly enough i eatt less when im working 







pioneerguy600 said:


> I was off work today so I cooked a 8lb turkey for supper, along with 5 lbs potatoes ,pot of carrots, pot of turnip , half loaf of fresh baked bread, pat of butter, fresh made cranberry sauce, made gravy from drippings and now the cat is licking off the bones. Cripes I didn`t even work today....LOL


 
:0
You make me feel like i just had a snack! Haha


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was off work today so I cooked a 8lb turkey for supper, along with 5 lbs potatoes ,pot of carrots, pot of turnip , half loaf of fresh baked bread, pat of butter, fresh made cranberry sauce, made gravy from drippings and now the cat is licking off the bones. Cripes I didn`t even work today....LOL



Jerry that would feed me for 3 days! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry that would feed me for 3 days! :msp_scared:



You guys eat like birds, I guess coming off the farm I only seen others eat like me, fill up at each meal and work hard between. I do eat greens and salads but just as a side dish, still eat a regular meal afterward. When we go out to a resturaunt for a meal I eat my meal and then eat everything everyone else can`t put in them at my table, then go home and fix myself something to fill me up....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> You guys eat like birds, I guess coming off the farm I only seen others eat like me, fill up at each meal and work hard between. I do eat greens and salads but just as a side dish, still eat a regular meal afterward. When we go out to a resturaunt for a meal I eat my meal and then eat everything everyone else can`t put in them at my table, then go home and fix myself something to fill me up....LOL



man that sounds familiar! I've been a proud member of the "clean plate club" since i can remember. Like you said, i clean everyone elses plate too.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You guys eat like birds, I guess coming off the farm I only seen others eat like me, fill up at each meal and work hard between. I do eat greens and salads but just as a side dish, still eat a regular meal afterward. When we go out to a resturaunt for a meal I eat my meal and then eat everything everyone else can`t put in them at my table, then go home and fix myself something to fill me up....LOL



I use to work with a guy that ate like that. LOL He would eat as much for lunch as the other 5 of us put together would on that crew! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

whered Ron go? i wanna know more about that $1 condenser....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> man that sounds familiar! I've been a proud member of the "clean plate club" since i can remember. Like you said, i clean everyone elses plate too.



I clean my plate way to often! Its showing too!


----------



## tbone75

Ron wore his self out on chewing on me! :hmm3grin2orange: I wanted to get back a little!But he took off on us?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I use to work with a guy that ate like that. LOL He would eat as much for lunch as the other 5 of us put together would on that crew! LOL



People often comment, they don`t know where I put it all but there is room in there someplace for it, I usually eat 3 meals a day and most often have a late evening snack.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Ron wore his self out on chewing on me! :hmm3grin2orange: I wanted to get back a little!But he took off on us?



Look what ya did John! lol. When i went in to work today i was telling a buddy about the condenser being suspect. he asked if it said Germany on the bottom and said it was probably a Bosch, i told him the size of it, and he said it might be fairly common,he said he'd dig around and bring in a hand full tomorrow!


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Somewhere in MS? You can tell it too! Southern drawl ya'll!!
> Its funny, going from maine, with the canadian accent, the boston/NJ accent to the southern drawl. (i prefer to hear the southern drawl)




What are you talkin about midget???? "It's funny, going from Maine, with the Canadian accent" Mainers don't talk anything like Canadians!!!!! Beckas and Blue Nosers don't talk anything like each other let alone sound like Mainers!!! SHEEESH you ain't even been to Eastern Canada.......hell you ain't even been to Eastern Maine....you been to York... that ain't even hardly Maine so don't be going on about accents until you been the whole route......and another thing...when you write, type or text the word Maine use a capital M!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Creeping up on late here, time for me to pack it in, night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Creeping up on late here, time for me to pack it in, night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## farrell

guess johns gettin all the good stuff again!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> guess johns gettin all the good stuff again!



Nope! All I got was the 346? :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nope! All I got was the 346? :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange:



once again gettin all the good stuff! you lucky bleep bleep bleepity bleep you:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

I do need to slow way down! I got enough saws to keep me busy for 3 or 4 years!Well at my slug pace :hmm3grin2orange: Problem is I still want most of them :bang: Some day I will slow down? But I have been working my way up to better saws!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I do need to slow way down! I got enough saws to keep me busy for 3 or 4 years!Well at my slug pace :hmm3grin2orange: Problem is I still want most of them :bang: Some day I will slow down? But I have been working my way up to better saws!



well when you decide you got to many huskies you can send em my way!:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> once again gettin all the good stuff! you lucky bleep bleep bleepity bleep you:msp_biggrin:



Its one that is a good size for a old beat up slug :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> well when you decide you got to many huskies you can send em my way!:msp_wink:



I am way behind on Huskys :msp_scared: No 372 yet or a 394 and??? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Its one that is a good size for a old beat up slug :hmm3grin2orange:



or a young fellar like me! one day i will get one! hopefully i can go get a shiney new one before they are gone!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I am way behind on Huskys :msp_scared: No 372 yet or a 394 and??? LOL



john when you get a 372 and port it you wont want any of the others!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john when you get a 372 and port it you wont want any of the others!



Nah I bet I still use this 6401! LOL And many others too! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Not so sure it could come close the my Myzerized 064! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Not so sure it could come close the my Myzerized 064! :hmm3grin2orange:



maybe surprised! bet there will be a few 372 at the GTG for you to play with!


----------



## dancan

Wow , hard time getting on here this morning , the servers must be powered by Hosskee .


----------



## RandyMac

or a plastic stihl. Oh wait, that was redundant.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Dan, Randy How goes it this AM??


----------



## RandyMac

Doing ok Robin.
How about you this fine day?


----------



## dancan

Morning , I'm off to work .
What carb # were you looking for ?


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Doing ok Robin.
> How about you this fine day?



So far so good...but it's early yet..plenty of time to get in a mess!! It's trying to be spring here but very dry Canadian air overhead so fire danger is way up with dead, dry leaves and grass everywhere.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Morning , I'm off to work .
> What carb # were you looking for ?




Model # HDA 87 Walbro


----------



## RandyMac

We have squalls, you want some?


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> We have squalls, you want some?



Thanks but we'll pass...sun's coming up, no wind, clear sky and it's just another great day on the "Beautiful Rockbound Coast of Maine"...............it would be absolutely prefect if only we could buy Keith's IPA......er...for LATER I mean....


----------



## dancan

Mmmmm , IPA, Mnmmm glug glug glug ...... !
We're a little on the dry side here as well , friends of mine are complaining that shear pins are expensive and that they don't know the lakes they've been fishing for the last 20 years , all kinds of new rocks everywhere because the levels are already at the hot summer no rain low . 

Randy , thanks for sending some rain , looks like it'll be here in time for the weekend , O joy .....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Mmmmm , IPA, Mnmmm glug glug glug ...... !
> We're a little on the dry side here as well , friends of mine are complaining that shear pins are expensive and that they don't know the lakes they've been fishing for the last 20 years , all kinds of new rocks everywhere because the levels are already at the hot summer no rain low .
> 
> Randy , thanks for sending some rain , looks like it'll be here in time for the weekend , O joy .....



Yep not much run off from snow melt this yr....what there was has already run off!!!


----------



## little possum

yackity yack

:alien2:


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> yackity yack
> 
> :alien2:



Look who's back!! LOLOL!!!


----------



## dancan

The fellow I was talking to in NB says his father had a bunch of old in the shed , 254,257,262,266 , some stihls, old homelights , green Pioneer and new parts as well . He didn't think someone would be interested in that old junk .
He said he'd be coming to Halifax next week and was going to bring a box of 262 stuff with him .




There are some times that I don't mind the wait but ...............


----------



## farrell

mornin kids!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The fellow I was talking to in NB says his father had a bunch of old in the shed , 254,257,262,266 , some stihls, old homelights , green Pioneer and new parts as well . He didn't think someone would be interested in that old junk .
> He said he'd be coming to Halifax next week and was going to bring a box of 262 stuff with him .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some times that I don't mind the wait but ...............




LOL!! I know what you mean!! Well keep me in mind if you come across a #87!! Thanks..


----------



## roncoinc

Oh man,how many pages before i catch up ???


----------



## diggers_dad

farrell said:


> guess johns gettin all the good stuff again!



I stihl got some stuff. What are ya lookin for? I've got the medium XP that is somewhere in the 60cc range I think. 

I may have a Mini-Mac?


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning guys.


----------



## SawGarage

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Somewhere in MS? You can tell it too! Southern drawl ya'll!!
> Its funny, going from maine, with the canadian accent, the *boston/NJ accent *to the southern drawl. (i prefer to hear the southern drawl)




Are you retarded??? there's *NO * such THING... GROSSLY different. 

You'll understand by this: IE: Jersey Shore VS. That Atlantic TUNA show (I'm not recalling the name...) BIG differences...






ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dinner for me!



Is that Chipped beef on a bed of Rabbit food???

:BARF:


----------



## roncoinc

Mark,,let me know how you make out on the condensers.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,let me know how you make out on the condensers.



Bout to go see a man about a horse now...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

SawGarage said:


> Are you retarded??? there's *NO * such THING... GROSSLY different.
> 
> You'll understand by this: IE: Jersey Shore VS. That Atlantic TUNA show (I'm not recalling the name...) BIG differences...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Chipped beef on a bed of Rabbit food???
> 
> :BARF:


 They all sound the same to me espeacially being from the midwest and not giving a hoot 


Yep Rabbit food, lettuce, ham, cheese, ranch, sun flower seeds yummm!

Aren't you suppose to be at work anyway???


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> They all sound the same to me espeacially being from the midwest and not giving a hoot
> 
> 
> Yep Rabbit food, lettuce, ham, cheese, ranch, sun flower seeds yummm!
> 
> Aren't you suppose to be at work anyway???




LOL!! Of course they do.......


----------



## RandyMac

Hey kid!
you regrettin' that photo yet?
See the WTFs.


----------



## roncoinc

Being that John was so nice as to send me a saw as a present i fixed one up today for him 
came from a "pro" arborist .
he said it started hard and took two people to adjust the chain.. one to hold saw and pull on bar and the other to tighten bar nut.
the adjusting pin was missing on the adjusting bolt..fixed that.
pulled air cleaner and found why it was hard to start..air cleaner was so clogged it wouldnt pass even 125psi air pressure !!.
cleaned that and adjusted low carb screw and it starts 3-4 pulls now.
overall in pretty good shape with a new looking bar..actually the whole thing looks about new,only thrown once


----------



## roncoinc

Mark,here is a general purpose condensor replacement.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/75673.htm


----------



## AU_K2500

well, My friend forgot to look around his shop last night. But i think i know what your saying now Ron, the mistake i made was looking for the Husky part number. I now know that this may be a fairly common part, and just need to look at auto parts stores for a Bosch equivalent? But id like to know what youve got to say about it.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> well, My friend forgot to look around his shop last night. But i think i know what your saying now Ron, the mistake i made was looking for the Husky part number. I now know that this may be a fairly common part, and just need to look at auto parts stores for a Bosch equivalent? But id like to know what youve got to say about it.



I would go with an electronic ignition.
heres an example.

OMEGA ELECTRONIC IGNITION - UNIVERSAL - All Mower Spares

Can be mounted anywhere as long as it mounts to ground.
about the size of a nickel or a tad larger but small enough to fit a lot of places.
eliminates the points.
Very simple to install.
can usually be found for $12 to $14..under diff brand names.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I would go with an electronic ignition.
> heres an example.
> 
> OMEGA ELECTRONIC IGNITION - UNIVERSAL - All Mower Spares
> 
> Can be mounted anywhere as long as it mounts to ground.
> about the size of a nickel or a tad larger but small enough to fit a lot of places.
> eliminates the points.
> Very simple to install.
> can usually be found for $12 to $14..under diff brand names.



I was actually just looking at going that route. How does the timing work if there are no points? the flywheel has magnets all around not just in one or two places...I know i dont know much about ignition systems but how does the system know when to send spark?


----------



## roncoinc

Also ATOM makes one and NOVA makes one,just some homework to do to find a good price


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

RandyMac said:


> Hey kid!
> you regrettin' that photo yet?
> See the WTFs.



LOL i seen them over there. 
Why doesnt anyone believe it was an accident??? Hahahaha


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Being that John was so nice as to send me a saw as a present i fixed one up today for him
> came from a "pro" arborist .
> he said it started hard and took two people to adjust the chain.. one to hold saw and pull on bar and the other to tighten bar nut.
> the adjusting pin was missing on the adjusting bolt..fixed that.
> pulled air cleaner and found why it was hard to start..air cleaner was so clogged it wouldnt pass even 125psi air pressure !!.
> cleaned that and adjusted low carb screw and it starts 3-4 pulls now.
> overall in pretty good shape with a new looking bar..actually the whole thing looks about new,only thrown once



Ron, you are being awfully nice lately whats up with that???


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I was actually just looking at going that route. How does the timing work if there are no points? the flywheel has magnets all around not just in one or two places...I know i dont know much about ignition systems but how does the system know when to send spark?



It's MAGIC !!


It knows from the coil.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> It's MAGIC !!
> 
> 
> It knows from the coil.



LOL, i love Magic!!! but thats what im saying...theres magnets all around the inside of the flywheel....not just one spot. But ill take your word for it. Its probably worth the 12 or so bucks. Im gonna check my local shop today, theyve been really cool past couple times ive been. Im trying to give them business so they warm up to me a little.


----------



## AU_K2500

AU_K2500 said:


> LOL, i love Magic!!! but thats what im saying...theres magnets all around the inside of the flywheel....not just one spot. But ill take your word for it. Its probably worth the 12 or so bucks. Im gonna check my local shop today, theyve been really cool past couple times ive been. Im trying to give them business so they warm up to me a little.



All the product descriptions ive been reading say "not suitable for flywheels with multiple magnets".....crap.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> All the product descriptions ive been reading say "not suitable for flywheels with multiple magnets".....crap.



I have used them on engines with multiple magnets.
it should work.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I have used them on engines with multiple magnets.
> it should work.



Alright Ron, I have faith in your wisdom!


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> I would go with an electronic ignition.
> heres an example.
> 
> OMEGA ELECTRONIC IGNITION - UNIVERSAL - All Mower Spares
> 
> Can be mounted anywhere as long as it mounts to ground.
> about the size of a nickel or a tad larger but small enough to fit a lot of places.
> eliminates the points.
> Very simple to install.
> can usually be found for $12 to $14..under diff brand names.



+1

Also had good results with these.


----------



## tbone75

Howdy fellas nice to see you all gabbing up a storm today.Talk about a wasted day!Up most of the night finally passed out about 5am.So I just woke up at 11am !! I hate when I do that!Now its going to be way afternoon before I can get moving!:bang::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## tbone75

Ron don't even think about sending that little yellow demon down here!:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Just like Christmas here today! Got a saw from Ron and a very heavy box from Marc  Going to be a while for pics?Can't move worth a chit yet.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron, you are being awfully nice lately whats up with that???



Ron? Nice? Where you been?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Just rub it in John. Sorry your not felling well today.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Just rub it in John. Sorry your not felling well today.



:hmm3grin2orange: Got a 026 and a pile of 024 parts from Marc and the 120 Dolmar from Ron!


----------



## tbone75

Ron do you have that silver saw running yet? Just curious to see how it runs?


----------



## AU_K2500

I got nothing. only thing in the mail is a switch from Ron....Thats exciting.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> I got nothing. only thing in the mail is a switch from Ron....Thats exciting.



I got a 372


----------



## AU_K2500

Im just gonna go have a pitty party in the corner! lol Hoping to get home at some point and see if i can run by the small engine place and get an ignition module for the 65


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got a 372



Another Husky :msp_sneaky:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Im joking I didnt get another stinkin husky!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a 046 and a 460 to put together but its going to take a lot of parts to complete these two....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a 046 and a 460 to put together but its going to take a lot of parts to complete these two....LOL



opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## ndlawrence

Hey Guys! :welcome:




:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> Hey Guys! :welcome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Hey there ya gonna sing us a song?? 
:jester:


----------



## tbone75

Saw of the day pics LOL No wonder that box from Marc was heavy!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Saw of the day pics LOL No wonder that box from Marc was heavy!



Its like Christmas!!!


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey there ya gonna sing us a song??
> :jester:



:bang::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Saw of the day pics LOL No wonder that box from Marc was heavy!



Hey There MR. TBONE :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Anyone wanna race?? 
If I dont get this saw sold, im porting it!


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone wanna race??
> If I dont get this saw sold, im porting it!



It'll be lugging behind my 359 thats for sure!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> It'll be lugging behind my 359 thats for sure!




I guess i need to get a vid of this saw cuttin?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Saw of the day pics LOL No wonder that box from Marc was heavy!



come on man. why you gotta do us like that?


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I guess i need to get a vid of this saw cuttin?



You forgot... I AM THE CHAIN SHARPING MASTER!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> You forgot... I AM THE FARTING MASTER!



Huh, really?? 
 

Everyone, our fellow young AS member Nate is coming down with CAD.... Thats not it though, he's also got a "girl" 
We need to help our fellow friend get through this rough time.. May we pray that he doesnt go down the same road some of us did


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Huh, really??
> 
> 
> Everyone, our fellow young AS member Nate is coming down with CAD.... Thats not it though, he's also got a "girl"
> We need to help our fellow friend get through this rough time.. May we pray that he doesnt go down the same road some of us did



Its all yalls fault!!!! But there ain't no stopping it now


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> Its all yalls fault!!!! But there ain't no stopping it now



In that case lets pray for his girlfriend


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Its all yalls fault!!!! But there ain't no stopping it now



Sorry I won't make it to the PO in time today to mail your saw.But I will tomorrow! Bet it won't take 30 mins to get it running.Its all clean and ready to start.Just needs shorter screws in the recoil.After you get that one out.I could do it easy but I just don't need it.I have plenty of top handle saws now.


----------



## ndlawrence

Lets get a friendly race going on between us, Maybe cut 4 pine 2x6's stacked on top of each other. Then we could post up the videos?


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Sorry I won't make it to the PO in time today to mail your saw.But I will tomorrow! Bet it won't take 30 mins to get it running.Its all clean and ready to start.Just needs shorter screws in the recoil.After you get that one out.I could do it easy but I just don't need it.I have plenty of top handle saws now.



No problem man! I'm not in any hurry


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> In that case lets pray for his girlfriend



You get into them wimmen everything does a 360 !


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> In that case lets pray for his girlfriend



I don't have a gf?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Saw of the day pics LOL No wonder that box from Marc was heavy!



Those are some decent saws, I ran my 120 for 5 years cutting everything from logs, pulp, firewood and cleared 73 acres of dense growth black spruce, That 120 of mine must have 1500 + hours on it yet still starts and runs excellent. My dad bought the 116 at the same time and it has way more hours on it, wore out one piston and is on its second now but mostly retired it as a keepsake. Those Stihls are from the PRO series I am always speaking highly of, easy to work on if the need ever arises.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> I don't have a gf?



O... Well get one soo we can pray for her.
The one on your FB looks like a good canadate?


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> O... Well get one soo we can pray for her.
> The one on your FB looks like a good canadate?



Yeah she's a DANG good canadate lol but I working my way outta the friend zone


----------



## pioneerguy600

ndlawrence said:


> You forgot... I AM THE CHAIN SHARPING MASTER!


----------



## ndlawrence

pioneerguy600 said:


>



Soo... who alls in for the friendly race?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ndlawrence said:


> Soo... who alls in for the friendly race?



You putting up pink slips?....


----------



## ndlawrence

pioneerguy600 said:


> You putting up pink slips?....



Haha Yeah Buddy!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ndlawrence said:


> Soo... who alls in for the friendly race?



The race would come down to either Ron or John running 394XP head to head with the 064 hybrid, my money would be on the 064, same bar, same chain, it would be very close indeed.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The race would come down to either Ron or John running 394XP head to head with the 064 hybrid, my money would be on the 064, same bar, same chain, it would be very close indeed.



The 064 is one fine saw!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ndlawrence said:


> Haha Yeah Buddy!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Then you better bring your best saw, ...by the way what`s your best saw and who built it???....LOL


----------



## ndlawrence

pioneerguy600 said:


> Then you better bring your best saw, ...by the way what`s your best saw and who built it???....LOL



Listen buddy! Iv'e only got one saw and stumpys got it right now so there will have to a 65cc limit  The whole point is so the people like me with not a lot of cash and not huge saws can have some fun too


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> Listen buddy! Iv'e only got one saw and stumpys got it right now so there will have to a 65cc limit  The whole point is so the people like me with not a lot of cash and not huge saws can have some fun too



So 60cc saws only??


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Listen buddy! Iv'e only got one saw and stumpys got it right now so there will have to a 65cc limit  The whole point is so the people like me with not a lot of cash and not huge saws can have some fun too



You can have fun with any saw!


----------



## greendohn

*Cs 400*

As I mentioned in an earlier post, I just bought an Echo MS400 to replace my lil' 306. 
I had just bought a new Oregon bar for the 306 not long ago and so I bought the 400 power head only. I've got several 12" chains also. It's my brushing saw and with a new 12" bar and plenty of chains, I didn't figure i needed a 16" chainsaw. That's what Ol' Uncle Ache is for.("Uncle Ache" is my Jonsered 2171)

So I've taken the 400 out, equipped with a 12" inch bar/chain combo and man that saw "GITS IT" !!!
The increased power is what I've been lookin' for in my brush saw. It pulled thru 14" Cherry VERY WELL, very fast. 

See, it has nuthin' to do with CAD,,,I was really needin' that extra punch in my brushin' saw....Honest..
I have since called my twin brother and told 'im to come get the cs306, he'll need to buy a new 12" bar and a couple chains.
I can't see where that 400 needs a longer bar/chain combo.?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ndlawrence said:


> Listen buddy! Iv'e only got one saw and stumpys got it right now so there will have to a 65cc limit  The whole point is so the people like me with not a lot of cash and not huge saws can have some fun too



Guess you will have to race with the HomeliteXL crowd.....LOL..


----------



## AU_K2500

ndlawrence said:


> Listen buddy! Iv'e only got one saw and stumpys got it right now so there will have to a 65cc limit  The whole point is so the people like me with not a lot of cash and not huge saws can have some fun too



you want to get in to big saws. I got a big saw ill send you! 





a 3-25


----------



## ndlawrence

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess you will have to race with the HomeliteXL crowd.....LOL..



Haha I guess soo, Maybe one day I will "have earned the right" to own a big saw and can race with the big boys but until then It'll be small play


----------



## pioneerguy600

greendohn said:


> As I mentioned in an earlier post, I just bought an Echo MS400 to replace my lil' 306.
> I had just bought a new Oregon bar for the 306 not long ago and so I bought the 400 power head only. I've got several 12" chains also. It's my brushing saw and with a new 12" bar and plenty of chains, I didn't figure i needed a 16" chainsaw. That's what Ol' Uncle Ache is for.("Uncle Ache" is my Jonsered 2171)
> 
> So I've taken the 400 out, equipped with a 12" inch bar/chain combo and man that saw "GITS IT" !!!
> The increased power is what I've been lookin' for in my brush saw. It pulled thru 14" Cherry VERY WELL, very fast.
> 
> See, it has nuthin' to do with CAD,,,I was really needin' that extra punch in my brushin' saw....Honest..
> I have since called my twin brother and told 'im to come get the cs306, he'll need to buy a new 12" bar and a couple chains.
> I can't see where that 400 needs a longer bar/chain combo.?



Move up one more drive pin on your drive sprocket, with a 12" bar that saw can be almost fast.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> Yeah she's a DANG good canadate lol but I working my way outta the friend zone



Your gettin there by the looks of it! 







greendohn said:


> I can't see where that 400 needs a longer bar/chain combo.?


Wheb you need to cut 24"+ wood


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> Haha I guess soo, Maybe one day I will "have earned the right" to own a big saw and can race with the big boys but until then It'll be small play



Dont worry big guy, i started out with a 10-10 mcculloch, a homelite ez, and a SXL. 
Now look what i got


----------



## pioneerguy600

ndlawrence said:


> Haha I guess soo, Maybe one day I will "have earned the right" to own a big saw and can race with the big boys but until then It'll be small play



A hopped up 359 can be fun, I only built one and although it was a nice saw I wouldn`t bet a lot on it even running it in its limited class. Not saying they can`t be made fast but it takes more than a woods port.


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Your gettin there by the looks of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheb you need to cut 24"+ wood



Haha Yeah maybe... kinda...


----------



## tbone75

greendohn said:


> As I mentioned in an earlier post, I just bought an Echo MS400 to replace my lil' 306.
> I had just bought a new Oregon bar for the 306 not long ago and so I bought the 400 power head only. I've got several 12" chains also. It's my brushing saw and with a new 12" bar and plenty of chains, I didn't figure i needed a 16" chainsaw. That's what Ol' Uncle Ache is for.("Uncle Ache" is my Jonsered 2171)
> 
> So I've taken the 400 out, equipped with a 12" inch bar/chain combo and man that saw "GITS IT" !!!
> The increased power is what I've been lookin' for in my brush saw. It pulled thru 14" Cherry VERY WELL, very fast.
> 
> See, it has nuthin' to do with CAD,,,I was really needin' that extra punch in my brushin' saw....Honest..
> I have since called my twin brother and told 'im to come get the cs306, he'll need to buy a new 12" bar and a couple chains.
> I can't see where that 400 needs a longer bar/chain combo.?



A lot of people talk down about the Echos but I like them .LOL


----------



## ndlawrence

pioneerguy600 said:


> A hopped up 359 can be fun, I only built one and although it was a nice saw I wouldn`t bet a lot on it even running it in its limited class. Not saying they can`t be made fast but it takes more than a woods port.



Hey, I didn't say I would win but if I don't I'm gonna have alot of fun losing!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> Haha Yeah maybe... kinda...



My current gf and I were drinking buddies/friends for awhile then started dating


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> My current gf and I were drinking buddies/friends for awhile then started dating



Hey! You aren't old nuff to be drinking! Stop that!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ndlawrence said:


> Hey, I didn't say I would win but if I don't I'm gonna have alot of fun losing!



Good luck with that, even with the fastest powerhead at any race, the fastest saw will be determined by the chain it is running, built especially for the type of wood being cut, then it comes down to the operator. The fastest cutting saw will lose a race until the best operator for that saw is found. Take that tad of advise and ponder it a while, coming from a fellow that has been there for over 45 years....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ChainsawmanXX said:


> My current gf and I were drinking buddies/friends for awhile then started dating




as a matter a fact she is my exgf's bestfriend lol






tbone75 said:


> Hey! You aren't old nuff to be drinking! Stop that!



Watta you talkin bout?


----------



## ndlawrence

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good luck with that, even with the fastest powerhead at any race, the fastest saw will be determined by the chain it is running, built especially for the type of wood being cut, then it comes down to the operator. The fastest cutting saw will lose a race until the best operator for that saw is found. Take that tad of advise and ponder it a while, coming from a fellow that has been there for over 45 years....LOL



I understand all off that, I also understand that I don't have and I'm not any of those things. I was simply suggesting that maybe a couple of us (me, jacob, and whoever else) could all use the same wood and time the cuts for bragging rights. I was not implying that I could beat any of yall or the I know crap about racing.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> I understand all off that, I also understand that I don't have and I'm not any of those things. I was simply suggesting that maybe a couple of us (me, jacob, and whoever else) could all use the same wood and time the cuts for bragging rights. I was not implying that I could beat any of yall or the I know crap about racing.



Hey nate, i have a 50cc husky. Id be willing to port it 
I have a chain to build for it as well


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey nate, i have a 50cc husky. Id be willing to port it
> I have a chain to build for it as well



That'd be cool, I could give my go at a 350


----------



## pioneerguy600

ndlawrence said:


> I understand all off that, I also understand that I don't have and I'm not any of those things. I was simply suggesting that maybe a couple of us (me, jacob, and whoever else) could all use the same wood and time the cuts for bragging rights. I was not implying that I could beat any of yall or the I know crap about racing.



LOL,...Now we have all the parameters worked out let the racin begin, between the youngins that is....:msp_wink:


----------



## ndlawrence

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...Now we have all the parameters worked out let the racin begin, between the youngins that is....:msp_wink:



Okay buddy... Were are both using saws in the 346/350/353 family, It will be okay.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> That'd be cool, I could give my go at a 350



That will leave plenty of time for me to get home and get to work on mine  im gonna txt you to work out some stuff. 
Anyone else wanna join, pm me or nate.







pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...Now we have all the parameters worked out let the racin begin, between the youngins that is....:msp_wink:



It should be interesting  



Just got news my mom may have a tumor


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That will leave plenty of time for me to get home and get to work on mine  im gonna txt you to work out some stuff.
> Anyone else wanna join, pm me or nate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be interesting
> 
> 
> 
> *Just got news my mom may have a tumor :*(



That's awful  my buddy 17 just found out he had cancer


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> That's awful  my buddy 17 just found out he had cancer



Wow, sorry to hear man! 
Im sure my mom will be fine, her brother doed of a brain tumor but fought every step of the way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That will leave plenty of time for me to get home and get to work on mine  im gonna txt you to work out some stuff.
> Anyone else wanna join, pm me or nate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be interesting
> 
> 
> 
> Just got news my mom may have a tumor



Lets hope that its not cancerous, lots of benign types of tumors also.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> A lot of people talk down about the Echos but I like them .LOL



Is there a brand you don't like?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

They say they think they caught it early. So maybe it wont be bad, just an in and out kinda thing. 

There isnt a brand i dont like


----------



## sefh3

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Just got news my mom may have a tumor



Let's pray that isn't not a tumor and if it is it's benign.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

sefh3 said:


> Let's pray that isn't not a tumor and if it is it's benign.



Thanks guys. 

Gonna have fun tomorrow, have to unload BOTH loads on the trailer


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> as a matter a fact she is my exgf's bestfriend lol...



ah so! the sweetest type of revenge. but, if they were such good friends why didn't your ex tell your current about you before you hooked up?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Is there a brand you don't like?



Mac and Shinny so far LOL Still a few brands I haven't had yet?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jerrycmorrow said:


> ah so! the sweetest type of revenge. but, if they were such good friends why didn't your ex tell your current about you before you hooked up?



My ex and i ended on good terms. We were considered as bf/gf but were more like real good friends. Were still friends today. And my ex was totally ok with us dating.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Hey! You aren't old nuff to be drinking! Stop that!





ChainsawmanXX said:


> ..........
> 
> Watta you talkin bout?



I think he's talking about a certain Christmas party , a fridge , spilling the beans about gifts and a fight .........Just sayin' .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> I think he's talking about a certain Christmas party , a fridge , spilling the beans about gifts and a fight .........Just sayin' .



Stop havin good memory!


----------



## dancan

1800-361-3130 , 2790000 , that was the phone and Visa merchant number from a place that I worked 19 years ago (no longer in business) but don't ask me for my daughters b-day .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 1800-361-3130 , 2790000 , that was the phone and Visa merchant number from a place that I worked 19 years ago (no longer in business) but don't ask me for my daughters b-day .



That is good Dan  I can remember my Grandmas phone number from way long ago! 4526538 LOL Just don't ask what I did two days ago? :msp_confused:


----------



## oldmanriver

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That will leave plenty of time for me to get home and get to work on mine  im gonna txt you to work out some stuff.
> Anyone else wanna join, pm me or nate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be interesting
> 
> 
> 
> Just got news my mom may have a tumor



Jacob, Hope your Mother will be ok... I'll keep her in my prayers
Z


----------



## dancan

So as I look for parts for my Hunkajunkavarna I talk to another fellow that has a crankcase ,p&c ,carb and some other incidentals for 254/57/61/62 .
I'll know more next week .
He is a firm believer in the 242 as a premium limbing saw but loved his newer "Silverside" 346 .


----------



## dancan

oldmanriver said:


> Jacob, Hope your Mother will be ok... I'll keep her in my prayers
> Z





pioneerguy600 said:


> Lets hope that its not cancerous, lots of benign types of tumors also.





sefh3 said:


> Let's pray that isn't not a tumor and if it is it's benign.



We may razz you Jaycub but we wish nothing but the best for you and your family and I hope you know we're wishing the best for your mom .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

oldmanriver said:


> Jacob, Hope your Mother will be ok... I'll keep her in my prayers
> Z



Thanks zane!







dancan said:


> We may razz you Jaycub but we wish nothing but the best for you and your family and I hope you know we're wishing the best for your mom .


 Ooh yea i know it! 
Thanks guys, you may be old. But thats alright  
She might have to go into surgery next week?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thanks zane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh yea i know it!
> Thanks guys, you may be old. But thats alright
> She might have to go into surgery next week?



Sure hope its nothing Jacob!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I hope so too john! Cancer runs in her family.

Thinking off making a thread on the build off nate and i are having. Wish there were more teenagers on AS to have alittle more of a build off


----------



## dancan

Oh ya , bout that razzin part http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/off-topic-forum/232416d1333668756-dry-gif .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Oh ya , bout that razzin part http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/off-topic-forum/232416d1333668756-dry-gif .



Lmao! Now that is not cool...


----------



## little possum

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thinking off making a thread on the build off nate and i are having. Wish there were more teenagers on AS to have alittle more of a build off



 

Im so old!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

little possum said:


> Im so old!



 
Heck your what, 26?


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Im so old!



Now now , there there , we all know you're just a little older than them guys LOL .
I think they were talkin' bout racin' little sawz with trainin' wheels .


----------



## little possum

Im 22!


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Im 22!



First year without tranin' wheels ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

little possum said:


> Im 22!



Really??? 
I thought you were older then that! As much hobbies as you have! Lol
Have a 50cc saw to enter?


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> My current gf and I were drinking buddies/friends for awhile then started dating





tbone75 said:


> Hey! You aren't old nuff to be drinking! Stop that!



Don't worry, it was Kool-Aid.


----------



## little possum

Bahaha. I got threatened with training wheels for my yz450  That stupid thing will not quit throwin me off.


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> So as I look for parts for my Hunkajunkavarna I talk to another fellow that has a crankcase ,p&c ,carb and some other incidentals for 254/57/61/62 .
> I'll know more next week .
> He is a firm believer in the 242 as a premium limbing saw but loved his newer "Silverside" 346 .



What's the "Silverside" mean?


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Im 22!



Enjoy the next trouble free 8 years , it's all downhill after that LOL !


----------



## dancan

diggers_dad said:


> What's the "Silverside" mean?



Local speak for 346NE .
If you're not up on the 346's the original had a little less cc's than the current 346 with the silver clutch cover .


----------



## little possum

All I know is trouble! 

Yep, just a youngin, but been into the same stuff for quite a while. Finally outgrew mudding for a while. That got expen$ive. 

I do have a 350. Got a date set? Just cant get motivated to work on any saws..


----------



## tbone75

Sure is quiet in here tonight?:msp_confused:


----------



## AU_K2500

Didnt get a chance to even look at a saw today....sad day. 
Think im gonna wait on an ignition module till i get the 65 parts saw from LP cause it might have a good coil pack i can use. 
Did hear back from Altec today, looks like ill be in Indy on wednesday for a second interview. I feel bad for who ever has to sit next to me on a plane...lets just say the seats arent made for people of my stature.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Didnt get a chance to even look at a saw today....sad day.
> Think im gonna wait on an ignition module till i get the 65 parts saw from LP cause it might have a good coil pack i can use.
> Did hear back from Altec today, looks like ill be in Indy on wednesday for a second interview. I feel bad for who ever has to sit next to me on a plane...lets just say the seats arent made for people of my stature.



Good luck! A lot of members around Indy.


----------



## sefh3

It sure is quite. I did get my 026 with a correct air filter. Took me some time to get this one figured out. I sure do like the sound of her now that she running. I also posted a Poulan Pro 260 in the swap meet thread if any of you are interested in it. Runs on prime.


----------



## ndlawrence

little possum said:


> All I know is trouble!
> 
> Yep, just a youngin, but been into the same stuff for quite a while. Finally outgrew mudding for a while. That got expen$ive.
> 
> I do have a 350. Got a date set? Just cant get motivated to work on any saws..



Haha well if you gonna keep that 350 in need to look else where  as far as the competition goes I'm thinking like 55cc limit? A pretty short bar, any race chain, build your own or buy. It doesn't matter. As far as wood goes we are think maybe a couple of pime 2x8's stacked op top of each other that way it would be equal for everyone


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 1800-361-3130 , 2790000 , that was the phone and Visa merchant number from a place that I worked 19 years ago (no longer in business) but don't ask me for my daughters b-day .




So says the Rayn-man the Acadian savant...LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Only thing I did today was unbox them saws.Still not moving worth a chit.Just one of them not so good days :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Didnt get a chance to even look at a saw today....sad day.
> Think im gonna wait on an ignition module till i get the 65 parts saw from LP cause it might have a good coil pack i can use.
> Did hear back from Altec today, looks like ill be in Indy on wednesday for a second interview. I feel bad for who ever has to sit next to me on a plane...lets just say the seats arent made for people of my stature.



Good luck on your interview. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> It sure is quite. I did get my 026 with a correct air filter. Took me some time to get this one figured out. I sure do like the sound of her now that she running. I also posted a Poulan Pro 260 in the swap meet thread if any of you are interested in it. Runs on prime.



I will find out soon what all the hype is about a 026 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Only thing I did today was unbox them saws.Still not moving worth a chit.Just one of them not so good days :msp_thumbdn:



Is it because of the weather??? It's kinda crazy around here. One day it's 60 and the next it's 40.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Good luck on your interview. Hope it goes well for you.



He will be knocking at your back door :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I will find out soon what all the hype is about a 026 :hmm3grin2orange:



You got one coming to you??? You'll like em.


----------



## sefh3

He'll be a few hours south of me. But you know, he is from Alabama. I do have some relatives that live down there. He's close enough to family so come on it. The door will be open.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Is it because of the weather??? It's kinda crazy around here. One day it's 60 and the next it's 40.



Could be? Weather is nuts down here too.Freeze warning tonight?:msp_thumbdn: It done got half my strawberries :msp_mad:


----------



## sefh3

sefh3 said:


> You got one coming to you??? You'll like em.



If you don't like it, I have a 350 here for ya. The 026 fits my color sceme anyhow.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> You got one coming to you??? You'll like em.



You must have missed the saw of the day pics? LOL 026 and 024 parts plus the 120 Dollie! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Could be? Weather is nuts down here too.Freeze warning tonight?:msp_thumbdn: It done got half my strawberries :msp_mad:



Yeah we have that warning out for tonight too.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> If you don't like it, I have a 350 here for ya. The 026 fits my color sceme anyhow.



I will find out soon.It don't need much to get running.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will find out soon what all the hype is about a 026 :hmm3grin2orange:




What is the P&C like in yours? Muffler needs modding as well.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yeah we have that warning out for tonight too.



Everything is blooming now!So its going to put a hurt on things.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> You must have missed the saw of the day pics? LOL 026 and 024 parts plus the 120 Dollie! :msp_thumbsup:



I'm off to find these pics.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> He'll be a few hours south of me. But you know, he is from Alabama. I do have some relatives that live down there. He's close enough to family so come on it. The door will be open.



Woh Woh Woh, I just live here....I aint from here....big difference. But ill stil come visit! lol. Looking forward to being a little closer to the general population of AS.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Everything is blooming now!So its going to put a hurt on things.



oh no, all your pansies...what ever will you do! lol


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What is the P&C like in yours? Muffler needs modding as well.



I think its fine.Haven't looked to be sure yet.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> oh no, all your pansies...what ever will you do! lol



My Apple trees! And strawberries! Pee on the flowers :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think its fine.Haven't looked to be sure yet.



Let me know if they are in good shape, I can help you through porting them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Let me know if they are in good shape, I can help you through porting them.



:hmm3grin2orange: You knew I would ask :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Whatever parts you have left or would like to unload, I'm interested. After getting this one going, I think I need 5 more


----------



## pioneerguy600

All I need in the woods on most days is the 026`s and my 044/MS440`s, seldom need the 066FT or the 460MM.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Whatever parts you have left or would like to unload, I'm interested. After getting this one going, I think I need 5 more



I think all the parts are 024?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Whatever parts you have left or would like to unload, I'm interested. After getting this one going, I think I need 5 more



I had 7 of them not that long ago, been running 2 of them most of the time ,then noticed I actually had 3 of them still hanging around. Really 2 of them is enough but more than 2 never hurts.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> All I need in the woods on most days is the 026`s and my 044/MS440`s, seldom need the 066FT or the 460MM.



Sounds good to me! The 064 a small one and a top handle is all I would ever need. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think all the parts are 024?



We can make that one turn up 20,000 RPM.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Whatever parts you have left or would like to unload, I'm interested. After getting this one going, I think I need 5 more



DD has another pile of stihl parts.He likes the poolins?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We can make that one turn up 20,000 RPM.



Now that sounds like a fun little saw!  I may like this one?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had 7 of them not that long ago, been running 2 of them most of the time ,then noticed I actually had 3 of them still hanging around. Really 2 of them is enough but more than 2 never hurts.



You had to steal them back :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I think all the parts are 024?



That would be better yet. I have some parts for one but not enough to finish it. The case was bust pretty bad and the handle had the wrong screws in it and stripped them out.


----------



## tbone75

Where is Papa Smurf at tonight?Nobody has chewed my a$$ today? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You had to steal them back :hmm3grin2orange:



More like just picked them up cause I was there and they were there and I needed them for my weekends cutting but my buddy did not want to give them back,...yea I stole them.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> That would be better yet. I have some parts for one but not enough to finish it. The case was bust pretty bad and the handle had the wrong screws in it and stripped them out.



There is 3 crank cases there.Let me see if there good?


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> We can make that one turn up 20,000 RPM.



All of the newer one will but I can't imagine it will last long at those rpms.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> More like just picked them up cause I was there and they were there and I needed them for my weekends cutting but my buddy did not want to give them back,...yea I stole them.....LOL



You got him a little excited! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Where is Papa Smurf at tonight?Nobody has chewed my a$$ today? :hmm3grin2orange:



Been expecting him to barge in and give someone a dressing down...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> All of the newer one will but I can't imagine it will last long at those rpms.



Only has to last for 15 seconds at a time.


----------



## tbone75

Scott you have any extra 024 parts?Looks like I will need a clutch cover and maybe a recoil to put one together.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You got him a little excited! :hmm3grin2orange:



Shure did but he soon realized only the 026`s and a 036PRO was missing.....LOL


----------



## sefh3

John, I don't think so. I'll check this weekend though.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shure did but he soon realized only the 026`s and a 036PRO was missing.....LOL



Those are a good combo there. I like my 036. Haven't found a wrap for my 046 (haven't looked to hard though) but that would be an awesome 3 saw plan right there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Those are a good combo there. I like my 036. Haven't found a wrap for my 046 (haven't looked to hard though) but that would be an awesome 3 saw plan right there.



For the wood/trees we commonly cut here the 044/460 is a good felling and bucking saw, the 026`s are great limbing saws for all species of softwood we cut, the 036 is fine for limbing hardwood as the limbs are harder and of bigger diameter. I don`t find the 036 as good for felling trees, I like the 44`s better for that and as the trees get bigger in dia. the 046/460`s come into play. Only seldom do I need the 066 with a 32" bar.


----------



## tbone75

Shouldn't you be in bed Marc? LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Shouldn't you be in bed Marc? LOL



Elbows and shoulders are hurting, same story as you. Plus the 12 hp Briggs and Stratton sleeping next to me needs some exhaust work.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Elbows and shoulders are hurting, same story as you. Plus the 12 hp Briggs and Stratton sleeping next to me needs some exhaust work.



Yep same here.Only I think its a 090 with a MM LOL


----------



## tbone75

With a little help from Jerry.I think the 026 will scream! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Marc you still looking for the newer Homelite saws? The 33cc and 46cc ? I seen one somewhere not long ago?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> With a little help from Jerry.I think the 026 will scream! LOL



Don't make me regret selling it already! I'm already on the hunt for another one.

Hmmmmm. I don't have that 346 boxed up yet.............


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Marc you still looking for the newer Homelite saws? The 33cc and 46cc ? I seen one somewhere not long ago?



Always. Those are my new favorite to play with. Pretty simple, easy to mod and sell around here.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Don't make me regret selling it already! I'm already on the hunt for another one.
> 
> Hmmmmm. I don't have that 346 boxed up yet.............



:msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Always. Those are my new favorite to play with. Pretty simple, easy to mod and sell around here.



I got to remember where I seen that thing? LOL


----------



## PB

Morning slackers.


----------



## RandyMac

good evening PB.


----------



## PB

RandyMac said:


> good evening PB.



Guess so for you left coasters.


----------



## RandyMac

Yep, for a bit longer.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All......


----------



## dancan

Morning !
Took me 15 min to get caught up on all the yackin'.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!! Me too and I got done at 10:00 last night!!! Guys just laying the pages down!!!


----------



## l3lue

It's to quiet in here .....do I have to rep slap you ? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Got a little sleep. LOL


----------



## RandyMac

sleeping is under-rated


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Good morning guys.Got a little sleep. LOL



Morning John. Sounds like I got more rest than you did. Hope you feel better today.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> sleeping is under-rated




Hmmmmm......Does that mean that being awake is over-rated????? LOL!!


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmmm......Does that mean that being awake is over-rated????? LOL!!



just one of those 0300 thoughts.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> So says the Rayn-man the Acadian savant...LOL!!!



I thought the term was "Idiot savant" ...........What are you trying to say .................LOL .


----------



## little possum

Up by 6:15  Not happy. haha. But gonna grab breakfast since we get to "sleep in" and get to work 30 minutes late. Then still work till 4:30 since its a holiday. Hahaha.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> just one of those 0300 thoughts.



Ahhh....wist full indulgence......I understand....

Oh well sun's up here....another clear, beautiful day...31 degrees headed for the mid fifties....off to the shop in a bit for another thrilling day of wetsanding urethane and applying more...but the quarter sawn ash likes it and so does the client.....I'm just a woodworking slut, selling hours of my life for someone elses pleasure.......I'll probably be thinking of a nap around 3:00 PM myself....or quite possibly a beer.....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I thought the term was "Idiot savant" ...........What are you trying to say .................LOL .



au contrere......intensely focused intellegence/memory...no idiot there....LOLOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Ahhh....wist full indulgence......I understand....
> 
> Oh well sun's up here....another clear, beautiful day...31 degrees headed for the mid fifties....off to the shop in a bit for another thrilling day of wetsanding urethane and applying more...but the quarter sawn ash likes it and so does the client.....I'm just a woodworking slut, selling hours of my life for someone elses pleasure.......I'll probably be thinking of a nap around 3:00 PM myself....or quite possibly a beer.....




Sorry the damn censor won't let me write wi####l.....see??


----------



## little possum

ndlawrence said:


> Haha well if you gonna keep that 350 in need to look else where  as far as the competition goes I'm thinking like 55cc limit? A pretty short bar, any race chain, build your own or buy. It doesn't matter. As far as wood goes we are think maybe a couple of pime 2x8's stacked op top of each other that way it would be equal for everyone


I have a runner, and the one I sent pictures of..


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Morning John. Sounds like I got more rest than you did. Hope you feel better today.



Not real bad at the moment?


----------



## tbone75

I got to go fire up the stove!Kinda chilly in here LOL


----------



## ndlawrence

Morning guys!


----------



## ndlawrence

little possum said:


> I have a runner, and the one I sent pictures of..



Ohh okay sweet!  shoulda known you dang cad'ers would have more than one of the same saw!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning everybody.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning everybody.



Morning Mark


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Morning Mark



No good morning to me? :cry3:


----------



## AU_K2500

ndlawrence said:


> No good morning to me? :cry3:



I forgot, you are special, so i guess you do need your own salutation. 

Morning Youngin'


----------



## ndlawrence

AU_K2500 said:


> I forgot, you are special, so i guess you do need your own salutation.
> 
> Morning Youngin'



Haha thank ya sir! Whatcha got going on today? I'm just siting here waiting on a call to see if I'm working today or not:msp_mad:


----------



## AU_K2500

ndlawrence said:


> Haha thank ya sir! Whatcha got going on today? I'm just siting here waiting on a call to see if I'm working today or not:msp_mad:



Sitting at school right now. and waiting on an email to get my flying machine tickets, so i know when im flying to Indy. 

I tell ya, i havent had a day start this rough in some time. Woke up late, saw on the counter i still havent sent in my check to the state for taxes. the car wouldnt start, Battery is toast, and then to top it all off, my license expired two weeks ago....


----------



## ndlawrence

AU_K2500 said:


> Sitting at school right now. and waiting on an email to get my flying machine tickets, so i know when im flying to Indy.
> 
> I tell ya, i havent had a day start this rough in some time. Woke up late, saw on the counter i still havent sent in my check to the state for taxes. the car wouldnt start, Battery is toast, and then to top it all off, my license expired two weeks ago....



That sounds like you need to go home and try again tomorrow LOL :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Sitting at school right now. and waiting on an email to get my flying machine tickets, so i know when im flying to Indy.
> 
> I tell ya, i havent had a day start this rough in some time. Woke up late, saw on the counter i still havent sent in my check to the state for taxes. the car wouldnt start, Battery is toast, and then to top it all off, my license expired two weeks ago....



Better just go back to bed!


----------



## AU_K2500

ndlawrence said:


> That sounds like you need to go home and try again tomorrow LOL :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:





tbone75 said:


> Better just go back to bed!



No kidding....Oh well, life goes on. Hopefully ill have a REAL job after I fly to Indy.


----------



## ndlawrence

AU_K2500 said:


> No kidding....Oh well, life goes on. Hopefully ill have a REAL job after I fly to Indy.



That'll be good! More money = more saws:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Better just go back to bed!



Hey john...


----------



## roncoinc

Whew !! 
a few pages to catch up on !

Was pretty tuckered out last nite,spent the day moving cow poop from the bunker to a corn field for a friend.
probly moved 50 yards in my little dump truck,was funny unloading the first couple of trips,the poop stuck to the bed but got slickery after a couple loads.
what a MESS my truck was after ! hosed it down but didnt get everything.

Mark,at least you got SOMETHING saw related in the mail 

John,was going to take a movie of the silver saw running,but you couldnt watch it anyway..
after a couple days of cleaning i was able to get to the carb to clean and put a kit in.
think that saw only cut pine all it's life,caked with hard to get off crud


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Whew !!
> a few pages to catch up on !
> 
> Was pretty tuckered out last nite,spent the day moving cow poop from the bunker to a corn field for a friend.
> probly moved 50 yards in my little dump truck,was funny unloading the first couple of trips,the poop stuck to the bed but got slickery after a couple loads.
> what a MESS my truck was after ! hosed it down but didnt get everything.
> 
> Mark,at least you got SOMETHING saw related in the mail
> 
> John,was going to take a movie of the silver saw running,but you couldnt watch it anyway..
> after a couple days of cleaning i was able to get to the carb to clean and put a kit in.
> think that saw only cut pine all it's life,caked with hard to get off crud



Very true, it came in yesterday! Thank you very much, and as always it was a very good packing job, that little switch wasnt going anywhere! lol


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Whew !!
> a few pages to catch up on !
> 
> Was pretty tuckered out last nite,spent the day moving cow poop from the bunker to a corn field for a friend.
> probly moved 50 yards in my little dump truck,was funny unloading the first couple of trips,the poop stuck to the bed but got slickery after a couple loads.
> what a MESS my truck was after ! hosed it down but didnt get everything.
> 
> Mark,at least you got SOMETHING saw related in the mail
> 
> John,was going to take a movie of the silver saw running,but you couldnt watch it anyway..
> after a couple days of cleaning i was able to get to the carb to clean and put a kit in.
> think that saw only cut pine all it's life,caked with hard to get off crud



That truck would fit right in with that smell on it. Kinda remind you of the smell you get when you haul some Husky in the bed.


You've been quite for awhile so I thought I'd ruffle some feathers first thing.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning ya no good for nothing.... Women!!!
Mark, i feel your pain not a great morning here either! 
Stay safe everyone, i might check in later tonight/tomorrow. Today is gonna be a busy day!


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,after Adam said he would send me some parts for another 372 i want to build i sold a saw and had some "saw" bux set aside 
took inventory of the parts i needed and had just enough after ebay and northwood saw and other places to get every part needed.
decided to go with the big bore top end kit for it 
should make it 75 cc now.. 18 in bar and RSC chain should cut pretty well ya think ??
now the hard part of waiting for parts 
this one wil be a keeper,paint looks so bad nobody would want it so i may do a "special" paint job on it.
i found some "hammered" paint made for plastic needing no primer and some of the same made for metal.
RustOleum.com
should be interesting


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning ya no good for nothing.... Women!!!
> Mark, i feel your pain not a great morning here either!
> Stay safe everyone, i might check in later tonight/tomorrow. Today is gonna be a busy day!



Dont work too hard unloading today....and dont drop anymore heavy chit on your foot!


----------



## diggers_dad

ndlawrence said:


> Ohh okay sweet!  shoulda known *you dang cad'ers* would have more than one of the same saw!



Ummmm. Hello Pot, this is Kettle.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> ...... and then to top it all off, my license expired two weeks ago....



At least a cop didn't inform you of that LOL


----------



## ndlawrence

diggers_dad said:


> Ummmm. Hello Pot, this is Kettle.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> At least a cop didn't inform you of that LOL



Good point!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Things are going pretty smoothly here today  off to deliver this second shipment.


----------



## sefh3

2 hours later and no posts. Talk about slacking today.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello boys, and John...Been hectic again. Been working on getting that land I told you guys about a few days ago. We figured it out and are meeting with the guy tonight to finalize the preliminary stuff and get the paperwork going. We have agreed to a price with him and all that good stuff. I will have my new shop. I get half of the building to do with as I please and it will be strictly for woodworking. My saws will get the shrine they deserve in their own building, my current shop and I will finally be back to some serious woodworking and maybe sell a few things again. Other than that there are no new saws, I have a feeling it's going to be a busy spring and summer around here but in a good way.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Jim - that sounds great!! Glad to hear you are making progress with that deal. We need pics when you get it all done!


----------



## AU_K2500

Not much going on this afternoon. Packing up to see the folks for easter. 
Got my tickets for my flight to Indy. 
besides that...no a whole lot....i feel like the king Slug!!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> 2 hours later and no posts. Talk about slacking today.



Some of us have to work and stuff.


----------



## dancan

Hey Jaycub , I'll trade ya a nice MS250 that only needs a p/c for that old MS200 ya got , you'ld be movin' up to the next model .


----------



## tbone75

The Slug got off his arse today! Started putting the 365 together! Cleaning all the parts was a real PIA ! Its about half together.Jug is glued on,tank is on oil pump in flywheel is on.Squish is .028 I was hoping for less LOL It will do for me. Got to get some stuff for the parts washer!Scrubbing stuff in a sink full of soapy water just don't get it LOL I need some kind of cleaner that don't stink to bad for the parts washer?Being in my basement just can't have it smell to bad. Cleaning things up is the hardest thing for me to do.Standing at the sink just kills me!Sitting isn't much better because the sink is to high to sit in a chair LOL Used my ring compressor for the first time.That is so much better than finger nails LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Oh ya , bout that razzin part http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/off-topic-forum/232416d1333668756-dry-gif .



WE HAVE A NEW NUMBER ONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
after this crass,tasteless,cruel,unsavory,and just plain MEEN !!!! post by Dan the Man,, i just have to ,


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The Slug got off his arse today! Started putting the 365 together! Cleaning all the parts was a real PIA ! Its about half together.Jug is glued on,tank is on oil pump in flywheel is on.Squish is .028 I was hoping for less LOL It will do for me. Got to get some stuff for the parts washer!Scrubbing stuff in a sink full of soapy water just don't get it LOL I need some kind of cleaner that don't stink to bad for the parts washer?Being in my basement just can't have it smell to bad. Cleaning things up is the hardest thing for me to do.Standing at the sink just kills me!Sitting isn't much better because the sink is to high to sit in a chair LOL Used my ring compressor for the first time.That is so much better than finger nails LOL



You got fingernails ????
dont they get dirty when you trim the rose bushes and pick posies ?? :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Some of us have to work and stuff.



Now Marc that is a 4 letter word! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WE HAVE A NEW NUMBER ONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> after this crass,tasteless,cruel,unsavory,and just plain MEEN !!!! post by Dan the Man,, i just have to ,



Does that mean I am #2 ? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You got fingernails ????
> dont they get dirty when you trim the rose bushes and pick posies ?? :msp_razz:



How else can I pick my nose :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

Got two saws finished today ..
dont momma look proud of her little cub ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> How else can I pick my nose :msp_tongue:



Well i suppose that works cause you aint got a BRAIN to pick !!! LOL !!!!!! :msp_razz:
( now THAT was funny  )
NOW go fire up that dolmar and see how a real saw runs !!
maybe wanna put a b&c on it first..........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got two saws finished today ..
> dont momma look proud of her little cub ??



:bad_smelly::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well i suppose that works cause you aint got a BRAIN to pick !!! LOL !!!!!! :msp_razz:
> ( now THAT was funny  )
> NOW go fire up that dolmar and see how a real saw runs !!
> maybe wanna put a b&c on it first..........



Got to find a bar?May have to take one off another saw LOL


----------



## tbone75

If I had a brain I would take it out and play with it :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

OL says the burgers are ready  Got to feed the Slug! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

I hope Adam is not to busy as the 372 i am working on is starting to progress and i need the parts he has 
got some in the mail today with more coming.
so,i am working on the parts i have.
the brake handle was cracked,i filled the web on the backside and the crack with JBweld and then sanded it smooth..
you can see it in this pic on the left side..






To give it some color i went to a paint i use on stuff that needs defects hidden.
as i posted before the hammered finish paint works great !
all this part needed was a very light coat to hide the JB and look good.
it is the hammered black.






All shiny and kewl looking now


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> WE HAVE A NEW NUMBER ONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> after this crass,tasteless,cruel,unsavory,and just plain MEEN !!!! post by Dan the Man,, i just have to ,



I thot I wuz bein' nice , I was just showin' how uthers wer meen.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I thot I wuz bein' nice , I was just showin' how uthers wer meen.



That is probly THE meenest thing i have seen posted in this thread !!
and probly the funniest !!


----------



## roncoinc

Better git in anuther one to give the slackerz sumthin to read when they git back..

the side covers on this 372 were SO beat it looked like it had been dragged thru gravel.
some silver hammed paint covered all the damage nicely and kinda looks like the silver cover used on some husky models..
probly cant see much in the pix but when dry it looks like somebody beat on the paint with a ball peen hammer a million times,thus the label "hammered" .
this paint dont need a primer and can even be used over rust..i have found it to be VERY durable also..can be used on metal AND plastic.
were it has an uneven finish that hides defects it also hides fresh scratches well.






This is the saw i ordered the big bore kit for 
that will get a cleanup and mild porting and muff mod..


----------



## dancan

I will take it as a compliment LOL , I'm sure someone will be meaner sooner or later  .


----------



## dancan

What's a 392 ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> What's a 392 ?



what you talkin about ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> what you talkin about ??



Nice save Ron


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> ....Last edited by roncoinc; Today at 08:34 PM.....





roncoinc said:


> what you talkin about #??




Musta bin sumthen I 8 .



:tongue2:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nice save Ron



:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nice save Ron



How you like the paint job's ??

waiting on an auction to end to see how much time left before i get burned !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How you like the paint job's ??
> 
> waiting on an auction to end to see how much time left before i get burned !! LOL !!



Paint looks good! May try that myself on an ugly one? You selling or buying?


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> how you like the paint job's ??
> 
> Waiting on an auction to end to see how much time left before i get burned !! Lol !!



i won !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Paint looks good! May try that myself on an ugly one? You selling or buying?



Buying,,and it pizzes me off !!
won another 372 big bore kit for $42 LESS than one i already ordered !!
looks like the 365 i ported gets a new top end


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> i won !!



Whatcha win?


----------



## dancan

Score !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Buying,,and it pizzes me off !!
> won another 372 big bore kit for $42 LESS than one i already ordered !!
> looks like the 365 i ported gets a new top end



 Well chit :hmm3grin2orange: Still thinking about that for this 365? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Easy enough to swap out a P&C on the 365 LOL May see how cheap I can get one?


----------



## tbone75

Ron did that get through OK this morning I sent?


----------



## AU_K2500

well, were at my folks house for the weekend, deffinetly eont get any saw work done, and probably wont be on here much. You guy have a good weekend, and feel free to mail me some saws while im away!


----------



## tbone75

Seen a 52mm kit for 73 shipped from kfar


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Seen a 52mm kit for 73 shipped from kfar



I see that one,chrome plated..
i got a nikasil plated for $78 to the door.

NIKISIL BIG BORE OVERSIZE HUSQVARNA 365 371 372 CYLINDER PISTON KIT 52mm | eBay

yes on this mornin tnx.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I see that one,chrome plated..
> i got a nikasil plated for $78 to the door.
> 
> NIKISIL BIG BORE OVERSIZE HUSQVARNA 365 371 372 CYLINDER PISTON KIT 52mm | eBay
> 
> yes on this mornin tnx.



Dang puter is slow! Is that what the last one cost you? That said 110.00


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dang puter is slow! Is that what the last one cost you? That said 110.00



Yes,i paid full price for the last one  but they are worth it !

looking at this one for a 350 i have to do.

Husqvarna 340 345 346 350 353 piston and cylinder kit 45mm w/gaskets and decomp! | eBay


----------



## roncoinc

I see number one up past his bedtime ??
good night Dan ! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang puter is slow! Is that what the last one cost you? That said 110.00



The site is slower than cold molasses tonight. I think Ron bid on his at an auction, the one you are looking at is on a storefront at regular pricing.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I see number one up past his bedtime ??
> good night Dan ! LOL !!



Funny you mentioned that LOL .
Mr Jameson was just mentioning that my eyes were getting very heavy .


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The site is slower than cold molasses tonight. I think Ron bid on his at an auction, the one you are looking at is on a storefront at regular pricing.



Yes #4.. the first one i bought at regular price,,,tonite i got the same one from same vendor at auction.
i have got kits from Kafar but these are much better from this vendor..

Oh yeh,,how go the projects ?? going to try and make two ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yes,i paid full price for the last one  but they are worth it !
> 
> looking at this one for a 350 i have to do.
> 
> Husqvarna 340 345 346 350 353 piston and cylinder kit 45mm w/gaskets and decomp! | eBay



Looks like that jug you did for me.2 ring piston.And a lot cheaper!:msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

May see if they put another one up for auction?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> May see if they put another one up for auction?



I'm watching for a 395 top end for auction.
but i wont buy from Kafar again.


----------



## roncoinc

this is the one i want to find on auction.
100 CC !!!!

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm watching for a 395 top end for auction.
> but i wont buy from Kafar again.



Glad to know that.I won't either


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yes #4.. the first one i bought at regular price,,,tonite i got the same one from same vendor at auction.
> i have got kits from Kafar but these are much better from this vendor..
> 
> Oh yeh,,how go the projects ?? going to try and make two ??



I don`t mind being #4 meenie on this thread....LOL
Got one complete running saw ready for delivery and I am going to make another running 046 from the second one, got some parts on the way and a few more to source out for it. The big end crank bearing feels rough in this one so I have a spare good crank and bearings that I will put in it and build it from the bottom up. I will likely sell the 460 I already have and keep the 046 that I build.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> this is the one i want to find on auction.
> 100 CC !!!!
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices



Not a bad price now?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t mind being #4 meenie on this thread....LOL
> Got one complete running saw ready for delivery and I am going to make another running 046 from the second one, got some parts on the way and a few more to source out for it. The big end crank bearing feels rough in this one so I have a spare good crank and bearings that I will put in it and build it from the bottom up. I will likely sell the 460 I already have and keep the 046 that I build.



I thought you were #5 ? I lost my #1 spot


----------



## roncoinc

Been sitting here checking my eye lids for leaks,,,i hear thats better done in a horizontal position,so i am off to check out that theory


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Been sitting here checking my eye lids for leaks,,,i hear thats better done in a horizontal position,so i am off to check out that theory



Nite Ron


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I thought you were #5 ? I lost my #1 spot



I really have no idea what number I am, last spot is ok with me. just don`t call me late for supper.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

It was easy being #1 LOL Now Dan went and out did me :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am shure you will be back on top before long....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am shure you will be back on top before long....LOL



I am sure I will in no time at all :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yeah, you are number 1 but that don`t count for much on here any way, Ron is still number 1 meenie, I am just a groupie....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All........seems I am back on the Saab detail........for all those that were following this saga...car runs super...just under 1000 miles on it....OL calls and says "Car started with a big cloud of smoke"...........####!!!.........OK bring it to the shop........down a qt ([email protected]_QT) ...as far as I can tell tonight the tutbo went south.....seals gone...oil out the intake pipe.....intercooler swamped with clean engine oil......:bang::bang: OK...this is better than the middle of nextweek when we tour campuses in Mass and VT......This is not unexpected due to the previous oil starvation situation......looks like it's turbo charger replacement time here on the "Rockbound Coast of of Maine."!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

14 hours later, 6 bottles of water, 2 bear claws and an energy drink later im ginally done for the day!!! 
God, i feel lile im about to die! Haha being on my feet. We got done around 6:00 THEN the lady wanted us to move all the furniture around so she could place rugs under some of the furniture. We go WAY back in the boonies in the middle of a field IN TEXAS to a multi million dollar house! What a freakn mess!! 

Dan that 200 is gone. It was gone 15 min after posting it on classafieds!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Over and out for tonight.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hitn the sack!! Night fellas!


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZZZLACKERSSSSS Stihl flipping your flippy caps or what this morning???? Rise and shine!!


----------



## dancan

Looked at the clock and thought I was a ZZZSlacker ! I guess I'm not , Get up you bunch o zzzslackerz !


----------



## dancan

Daum , the Mainer can type faster than me LOL !


----------



## RandyMac

mornin'


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good day to run some saws, there`s wood needs cutting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Evening All........seems I am back on the Saab detail........for all those that were following this saga...car runs super...just under 1000 miles on it....OL calls and says "Car started with a big cloud of smoke"...........####!!!.........OK bring it to the shop........down a qt ([email protected]_QT) ...as far as I can tell tonight the tutbo went south.....seals gone...oil out the intake pipe.....intercooler swamped with clean engine oil......:bang::bang: OK...this is better than the middle of nextweek when we tour campuses in Mass and VT......This is not unexpected due to the previous oil starvation situation......looks like it's turbo charger replacement time here on the "Rockbound Coast of of Maine."!!!



The Suub saga continues, pree empted by a case of Ballentines wishing they were Keiths IPA.


----------



## dancan

Mornin Randy , your not on that slacker list BTW .
Robin , sorry to hear about your Swedish Jonsqavarna turbo air injected troubles but at least it's not an internal engine issue .


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> mornin'



Morning ,Randy.
Early over there?


----------



## dancan

Where you cutting today , I figured you'd be up at the camp fishing .


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning ,Randy.
> Early over there?



just after three Jerry


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Wow, Robin, sorry to hear about the Saab having issues again. Hopefully this is much less of an ordeal than the last time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Where you cutting today , I figured you'd be up at the camp fishing .



I am a dry fly fisherman now, have been for the last 20 years or so. Fly fishing don`t get much good til first of May. I will be back out in Cali from the first of May til the 15th. Might get one weekend in before going out there. Just cutting in behind the windmill, picking up some nice hardwood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> just after three Jerry



I am getting fairly used to the 4 hour difference thing between both coasts, when conversing with my daughter, usually evenings. She is leaving work when I am just settling down for the night.


----------



## RandyMac

Jerry, I learned to flyfish very early from my Dad, I was maybe 6 or 7. There were lots of clear, fast running streams here, with very few fishermen. My Dad tied some of his own, didn't do too bad considering he was one eyed and had huge hands. He made different flies for different streams. For the Mattole River and Honeydew Creek, he made these lumpy black things that looked like mistakes, the trout loved them. Yellowjacket flies did well too. The Eel and Van Duzen got Mosquitoes and Caddis-flies.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got started fly fishing when I was young also. My dad and his brothers Foster and Hollis were very good fly fishermen and they tied their own flies. I was not patient enough back then to fully appreciate that type of fishing so I used what worked for me back then. Different waters like different flies, we tend to match the hatches on different lakes and rivers, some patterns are a bit universal but each lake and river has its different variations to standard patterns and sometimes like you said a very off beat imitation works best in certain places. Trial and error and being watchful all comes into play when trying to fool a fish to take an imitation off the surface.


----------



## ndlawrence

Morning fellas!


----------



## dancan

Hey look !................. The afternoon crowd is just starting to roll in LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey look !................. The afternoon crowd is just starting to roll in LOL .



Just because you managed to work you way up to #1 yestday dont meen you have to try so hard everyday !!


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> Just because you managed to work you way up to #1 yestday dont meen you have to try so hard everyday !!



I could deduct a few 100 thousand to drop him back.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> I could deduct a few 100 thousand to drop him back.



That would only drop him back about 1/2 a spot !


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> I could deduct a few 100 thousand to drop him back.



He's talking about the Ronco Meeness Rating LOL .


----------



## RandyMac

ok, add a few 100 thousand.


----------



## PB

Morning guys. Been busy already changing the fuel filter in my truck and will be changing the oil here shortly. Then we have to go to campus so my wife can give a presentation and I also need to water plants in the GH. After that, it is off to the woods for a load of firewood. Going to be a busy day, but we will make up for it tomorrow. Happy Easter!

Hey Robin, I have a turbo off my Jonsered. Will that fit? They were probably built in the same factory in Sweden anyways.


----------



## sefh3

Mornin all,
It looks like it's off to a few easter egg hunts today and dinner with my parents. Then off to a few more hunts in the morning and dinner at the in-laws. I don't see much work being done today. It's nice and sunny this morning and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## sefh3

Randy you still at work?


----------



## tbone75

Hi fellas very slow start today.Hope it gets better? Sorry to hear about the SUUB Robin.Hope its not near as bad this time?


----------



## tbone75

Jerry must be getting low on wine LOL Got to go back and restock :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Morning John,
How's things going today?


----------



## roncoinc

Off to pick up a load of clams 
man i love them things !!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Morning John,
> How's things going today?



Just very slow so far LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Off to pick up a load of clams
> man i love them things !!



Never tryed them?Not so sure I would like them?


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Off to pick up a load of clams
> man i love them things !!



You can have all them clams. But if you find any lobster, send them my way. I love lobster.


----------



## tbone75

Hope I can get over on the coast to try some of that stuff? I could like it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I do want to get some fresh fish while I ma there! I love fish LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry must be getting low on wine LOL Got to go back and restock :hmm3grin2orange:



I have a 40 of Jack Daniels Single Barrel waiting out there for me to sip on and a new rig to drive around with. Several people that want me to explain how to do a few projects, a small project for my daughter and I get to house sit a castle for a couple weeks with a full view of San Fran, the Bay and the Ocean, pretty well a panoramic view of the area. Attend a couple of social parties and will throw in a couple of road trips, can`t see much reason for not going....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hope I can get over on the coast to try some of that stuff? I could like it? LOL



I hear the ocean calling me, its all there on my doorstep waiting to be picked up. We got to make a trip to the Island soon ,Dan. I know Doug is all hipp for a trip out there.


----------



## roncoinc

Got this in the mail today 
75cc for the 372 !








Time to get out the grinder  !!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hear the ocean calling me, its all there on my doorstep waiting to be picked up. We got to make a trip to the Island soon ,Dan. I know Doug is all hipp for a trip out there.



I'm in !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got this in the mail today
> 75cc for the 372 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get out the grinder !!!



I didn't get nothing in the mail today :msp_scared: But my 365 is close! Just got to put all that brake crap back in :bang: and fix the muffler up.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm in !



Me too :msp_w00t: If I was there


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a 40 of Jack Daniels Single Barrel waiting out there for me to sip on and a new rig to drive around with. Several people that want me to explain how to do a few projects, a small project for my daughter and I get to house sit a castle for a couple weeks with a full view of San Fran, the Bay and the Ocean, pretty well a panoramic view of the area. Attend a couple of social parties and will throw in a couple of road trips, can`t see much reason for not going....LOL



You haven't left yet?


----------



## tbone75

Had a late lunch.Forgot to eat LOL Back to the 365,want to hear it run today!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Had a late lunch.Forgot to eat LOL Back to the 365,want to hear it run today!



YEH !! me too !! i wanna see a VIDEO of it running !! 
oopss,,slug speed internet,probly post a STILL picture of it running 
time to get satellite !!
back to porting the BB jug..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YEH !! me too !! i wanna see a VIDEO of it running !!
> oopss,,slug speed internet,probly post a STILL picture of it running
> time to get satellite !!
> back to porting the BB jug..



It runs!


----------



## tbone75

I don't think it needs a bigger jug LOL This thing jumps off the ground when you hit the gas! WOW ! Still got to put the brake together.I gave up for now!Plus got to weld the pipes in the muffler.Got it drill out.Just got to get my welder back from another Nephew. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Now to get to the Makita! That one should be awesome!


----------



## tbone75

I must have did something right on that one? LOL It fired right off and sounds great with 2- 5/8 holes in the muffler LOL


----------



## RandyMac

good afternoon, been up an hour, on second cup of coffee.
sunny and mild today.


----------



## tbone75

I may work on getting some high speed stuff out here? They will get DSL out here some day?But not till the run new fiber optic lines.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> good afternoon, been up an hour, on second cup of coffee.
> sunny and mild today.



Not bad here either Randy.You ever get the chrome back on the mini-mac machine LOL


----------



## tbone75

Had a big Maple come down along the creek.Lots of fire wood in that one!Now if I can get over there to get it?May go get some pics after bit.


----------



## tbone75

I need one piece for the 365.The plastic starter pulley or whatever its called?Has 2 teeth broke off.Still works just doesn't catch every time.


----------



## RandyMac

The trim is still standing in the corner, the painter needs to finish the black accents.
I'm ordering a carb today, what they sell for gas here is eating the internals, rubber bits, alloy body and all.
The rebuilt one has been plated inside and out, the rubber is suppose to resist the fuel longer than the original material.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> The trim is still standing in the corner, the painter needs to finish the black accents.
> I'm ordering a carb today, what they sell for gas here is eating the internals, rubber bits, alloy body and all.
> The rebuilt one has been plated inside and out, the rubber is suppose to resist the fuel longer than the original material.



You got E10 or is it E15 out there now? I hear that stuff eats up anything that was made pre fuel injection so like 1987 or about that time line.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I need one piece for the 365.The plastic starter pulley or whatever its called?Has 2 teeth broke off.Still works just doesn't catch every time.



What does it smell like when its running??? My Stihls shure run sweet!!


----------



## dancan

I did't hear any chainsawin' out at the windmill ................But it is a little far LOL .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> I did't hear any chainsawin' out at the windmill ................But it is a little far LOL .



I think he meant to say he was playing PUTT-PUTT at the windmill 
:msp_sleep:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What does it smell like when its running??? My Stihls shure run sweet!!



Smells just like 2-Stroke Roses :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Best I can do right now LOL You can see the holes for the pipes LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

+_()(*&&^%%^$#[email protected]#^%#&^%$*&^%$*(&%^()^*(&%^%$&^& Mini Macs!!!!!

Where's my shotgun?!?!!?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> +_()(*&&^%%^$#[email protected]#^%#&^%$*&^%$*(&%^()^*(&%^%$&^& Mini Macs!!!!!
> 
> Where's my shotgun?!?!!?



Didn't we tell you about the yellow devils?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Having one of my better days? Started grinding on the 6401 jug! That saw has me excited! It should be a real bad a$$ LOL


----------



## sefh3

Got home a few hours ago from my parents house. Lunch was great.
Get finished coloring easter egss with the kids. Should be fun for them to find 48 egges.


----------



## sefh3

I have MS290 that's going to be my first woods port job. I need to get a new dremel first. The one I have quits spinning when you apply pressure. I picked it up a garage sale for $1 so I'm not any thing just need to get a new one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I did't hear any chainsawin' out at the windmill ................But it is a little far LOL .




Them Stihls are quiet aint they?? There was just 2 of them running on the far side of the hill from the shop, got 2 big truckloads of some very nice rock maple. I had not started the 036 PRO for more than 4 years, my cutting buddy ,Doug and our friend Tony Hinch watched me put fuel and oil in it, they commented that it`ll be a ##### getting that started. I replied," boys this is a Stihl, it won`t be hard to start at all,...man was I suprised when it hit on 4 pulls with the choke out, slipped the choke off and it started on the next pull, it ran a few secs, stumbled when I gave it gas and recovered then just ran like the perfect angel that it is. Tony remarked,...whatta ya expect, its a Stihl, finest saws made. Doug is a Husky saw man, he just shrugged and said," all his saws run like that, no matter how long they sit, " makes me sicck".....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Best I can do right now LOL You can see the holes for the pipes LOL



Oh man !!
that thing gonna look like a beefallo in rut with the horns stickin out !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Smells just like 2-Stroke Roses :hmm3grin2orange:



otstir:otstir::msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them Stihls are quiet aint they?? There was just 2 of them running on the far side of the hill from the shop, got 2 big truckloads of some very nice rock maple. I had not started the 036 PRO for more than 4 years, my cutting buddy ,Doug and our friend Tony Hinch watched me put fuel and oil in it, they commented that it`ll be a ##### getting that started. I replied," boys this is a Stihl, it won`t be hard to start at all,...man was I suprised when it hit on 4 pulls with the choke out, slipped the choke off and it started on the next pull, it ran a few secs, stumbled when I gave it gas and recovered then just ran like the perfect angel that it is. Tony remarked,...whatta ya expect, its a Stihl, finest saws made. Doug is a Husky saw man, he just shrugged and said," all his saws run like that, no matter how long they sit, " makes me sicck".....LOL



The easter bunny comes tonite Jerry so you better be good or he wont leave you any eggs ..
you DO believe in the easter bunny dont you ?? LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The easter bunny comes tonite Jerry so you better be good or he wont leave you any eggs ..
> you DO believe in the easter bunny dont you ?? LOL !!



I SHURE DO!!...I think I seen him back in the woods today, frigger didn`t have any candy or eggs with em but he was kinda friendly....LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> ...... Doug is a Husky saw man, he just shrugged and said," all his saws run like that, no matter how long they sit, " makes me sicck".....LOL



I can hear him say that , word for word LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I can hear him say that , word for word LOL .



You been around him enough. There were a few expletives uttered as well but I can`t post them.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the intake done on the Kita.Then a buddy showed up and that stopped everything LOL He was looking for a Echo oil cap.Didn't have one? He sure liked the old Poulan and the 750 LOL He said the 041 with the bow just looked funny LOL My BIL just loved that one.He wanted to know when he could try it out LOL Told him that one you got to be very careful with! It bites very easy and very hard!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I SHURE DO!!...I think I seen him back in the woods today, frigger didn`t have any candy or eggs with em but he was kinda friendly....LOL



Bunny on the grill is very good!


----------



## farrell

evening all! four day weekend for me. mowed the yard and trimmed yesterday and got the garden tilled. picked rocks today and family easter lunch. cut myself with fiskars while splitting wood...ER trip and instead of stiches used glue. fixed the mower and ran the 350 for a few minutes.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening all! four day weekend for me. mowed the yard and trimmed yesterday and got the garden tilled. picked rocks today and family easter lunch. cut myself with fiskars while splitting wood...ER trip and instead of stiches used glue. fixed the mower and ran the 350 for a few minutes.



That glue works great! LOL Now stop doing that chit!


----------



## tbone75

Got a little story about an ax LOL Guy I worked with in the oil field brought his to work one day.Ask me if I could put an edge on it for him.I said sure but be careful when I give it back!He wasn't LOL I handed it back sharp,he thinks he cool and starts playing around with it sitting on the bench.Dropped it right between his legs!Wel it took 28 stitches to fix him up!All he said was its a good thing I am no forn star!:hmm3grin2orange: He never asked me again to sharpen anything! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That glue works great! LOL Now stop doing that chit!



thats twice i have gotten myself with it! its freakin sharp!!!!!!! didnt hurt.....clean cut almost to the bone!! still not sure how i managed this one....had the fiskars stuck in a chunk of wood.......i popped it out and across my finger knuckle to knuckle!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> thats twice i have gotten myself with it! its freakin sharp!!!!!!! didnt hurt.....clean cut almost to the bone!! still not sure how i managed this one....had the fiskars stuck in a chunk of wood.......i popped it out and across my finger knuckle to knuckle!



Ouch!


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> thats twice i have gotten myself with it! its freakin sharp!!!!!!! didnt hurt.....clean cut almost to the bone!! still not sure how i managed this one....had the fiskars stuck in a chunk of wood.......i popped it out and across my finger knuckle to knuckle!



You might want to look at buying a wood splitter , or better yet , buy your wood already cut and split .







:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Ouch!



the wife was not impressed! i wanted gauze, tape and beer.....and of course she said ER, stitches, and tetnus shot!


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> You might want to look at buying a wood splitter , or better yet , buy your wood already cut and split .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



dont worry! got AFLAC! they pay me to get hurt!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> the wife was not impressed! i wanted gauze, tape and beer.....and of course she said ER, stitches, and tetnus shot!



Masking tape works good! Duct tape aint bad either LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bunny on the grill is very good!



Wouldn`t the kids around here love that,..seeing me carrying a dead white bunny dripping blood from its nose and mouth, out of the woods, especially on this weekend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Masking tape works good! Duct tape aint bad either LOL



Always have a roll of black electrical tape and a roll of toilet paper with me and I have used it on many occasions to stop the flow of blood.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Masking tape works good! Duct tape aint bad either LOL



need some of that 200mph nascar duct tape in husky orange


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Always have a roll of black electrical tape and a roll of toilet paper with me and I have used it on many occasions to stop the flow of blood.



Yep that works well too!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wouldn`t the kids around here love that,..seeing me carrying a dead white bunny dripping blood from its nose and mouth, out of the woods, especially on this weekend.



We don't have white ones down here.Unless there someones pet LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Why electrical tape you ask? Electrical tape is narrower and will allow it to follow around curvatures better than wider duct tape and the like, it is also more stretchy and will allow more movement than other reinforced tapes, it will stick to itself readily and hold bandages in place much better than other non stretchy tapes. We use the duct tape to tape the patients/victims to the backboard to enable easier transport from the accident site.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> We don't have white ones down here.Unless there someones pet LOL



They turn white here in the winter , then change back to brownish when the snow goes, the snow went too early this year and the rabbits are still mostly white.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Having one of my better days? Started grinding on the 6401 jug! That saw has me excited! It should be a real bad a$$ LOL



Good to hear! My elbows have been giving me trouble the last few days. 

Was there anything besides the 346 XP I was supposed to box up for you? Been busy at the office (arrested one for making child ####, every i has to be dotted and every t crossed) and I've lost track of what I was supposed to be sending. I got the check. That was a nice surprise, thanks!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They turn white here in the winter , then change back to brownish when the snow goes, the snow went too early this year and the rabbits are still mostly white.



East targets! :hmm3grin2orange: I love rabbit hunting! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> East targets! :hmm3grin2orange: I love rabbit hunting! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yep,..real easy to spot in the woods and they are really reluctant to move right now.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Good to hear! My elbows have been giving me trouble the last few days.
> 
> Was there anything besides the 346 XP I was supposed to box up for you? Been busy at the office (arrested one for making child ####, every i has to be dotted and every t crossed) and I've lost track of what I was supposed to be sending. I got the check. That was a nice surprise, thanks!



That was it.Unless you come across a 024 clutch cover.muffler and recoil  And a 025 fuel line


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..real easy to spot in the woods and they are really reluctant to move right now.



Almost to easy LOL More fun to try and hit moving LOL


----------



## farrell

woodchuck #7 got .17HMR'd @ 200 yards this afternoon!


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them Stihls are quiet aint they?? There was just 2 of them running on the far side of the hill from the shop, got 2 big truckloads of some very nice rock maple. I had not started the 036 PRO for more than 4 years, my cutting buddy ,Doug and our friend Tony Hinch watched me put fuel and oil in it, they commented that it`ll be a ##### getting that started. I replied," boys this is a Stihl, it won`t be hard to start at all,...man was I suprised when it hit on 4 pulls with the choke out, slipped the choke off and it started on the next pull, it ran a few secs, stumbled when I gave it gas and recovered then just ran like the perfect angel that it is. Tony remarked,...whatta ya expect, its a Stihl, finest saws made. Doug is a Husky saw man, he just shrugged and said," all his saws run like that, no matter how long they sit, " makes me sicck".....LOL



I'd "like" it twice if I could.



dancan said:


> You might want to look at buying a wood splitter , or better yet , buy your wood already cut and split .
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:







tbone75 said:


> That was it.Unless you come across a 024 clutch cover.muffler and recoil  And a 025 fuel line



I think I have an 024 recoil, how about a muffler base? Clutch cover - I wish. Those are hard to find. Is the 025 fuel line the one that looks like a question mark? I may have one...


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Almost to easy LOL More fun to try and hit moving LOL



With a pistol.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I'd "like" it twice if I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have an 024 recoil, how about a muffler base? Clutch cover - I wish. Those are hard to find. Is the 025 fuel line the one that looks like a question mark? I may have one...



Got a base just need a front.That fuel line is shaped funny with that odd shaped thing in the middle. LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> With a pistol.



I can't do that LOL A friend of mine can!He is something with any pistol! We shoot clays with shotguns.He uses his pistol and hit 50 out of 50!I seen him do it many times!


----------



## sefh3

Hey Jon, The bar showed up yesterday. I had to run out to the shop tonight to test it out. The chain that I thought would fit it, didn't. I was a few links short so I'll have to get a chain the next time at the dealer.

Here's a few pics.












Fit's great on the Stihl 051.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> That was it.Unless you come across a 024 clutch cover.muffler and recoil  And a 025 fuel line



I have the recoil cover, but it doesn't have the spring. I put it in the box. No clutch cover or muffler, but I did have the fuel line and I'm sending it, too.


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> Hey Jon, The bar showed up yesterday. I had to run out to the shop tonight to test it out. The chain that I thought would fit it, didn't. I was a few links short so I'll have to get a chain the next time at the dealer.
> 
> 
> Fit's great on the Stihl 051.



Maybe that chain will fit one of the bars I'm sending. I think I dug out 5 for you.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I have the recoil cover, but it doesn't have the spring. I put it in the box. No clutch cover or muffler, but I did have the fuel line and I'm sending it, too.



Thanks Marc! That helps! Did that box of red junk show up yet LOL


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> woodchuck #7 got .17HMR'd @ 200 yards this afternoon!



!


----------



## sefh3

The 025 fuel line has a quarter sized groment on it. That's the easiest way to spot them.


----------



## tbone75

Marc I thought i had bars for them saws too? Haven't found them yet?


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> !



Bacon! YUMMY


----------



## tbone75

Where did the blue meenie go?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Marc! That helps! Did that box of red junk show up yet LOL



No box yet, but I'm covered up with projects same as you. I thought that yellow devil was gonna be the death of me. Makes a man want to drink....a lot.



tbone75 said:


> Marc I thought i had bars for them saws too? Haven't found them yet?



No worries, I'm good on bars for now. I have a couple of spares after the trip to the dealer. The 346 didn't have one. Do you know what pattern they are? Maybe I could find one in my pile. I should be able to smell it over the other ones....


----------



## diggers_dad

ndlawrence said:


> !








Ummmm. That doesn't look like any woodchuck I've ever seen.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Almost to easy LOL More fun to try and hit moving LOL



Sitting ducks at the moment, one did approach me with its ears straight up and a very inqusitive look on its face, came within 8' and just stared up at me. I had been running the saw blocking up maple right where the tree fell, I think it was interested in the maple tips/buds from the tree top. It did not seem to be afraid of me or the noise from the saw, I figured , this bunny won`t live long out here....LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> No box yet, but I'm covered up with projects same as you. I thought that yellow devil was gonna be the death of me. Makes a man want to drink....a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, I'm good on bars for now. I have a couple of spares after the trip to the dealer. The 346 didn't have one. Do you know what pattern they are? Maybe I could find one in my pile. I should be able to smell it over the other ones....



I got a new bar that will work on the 346!And if its 45mm I got a new piston too! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Could hear a pin drop in here but there is no one to drop one....LOL


----------



## sefh3

I think everyones out looking for the Easter bunny. It sure is quite.


----------



## tbone75

Had a phone call.My Nephew is bringing me a saw in a day or two.I forgot we did some trading a while back for it. LOL Now I will see if I can trade it off? A Stihl 031 runs fine but had a leak somewhere?Oil or gas I don't know yet?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I think everyones out looking for the Easter bunny. It sure is quite.



Not right now.Already ate dinner LOL


----------



## sefh3

Could be both. Remember how old that saw is and those gaskets get brittle and crack. Which causes a leak over time.


----------



## sefh3

Waiting for the little ones to fall asleep.


----------



## tbone75

Busy day tomorrow.Lunch here with the kids then to her brothers with her family for dinner.No playing with saws :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Could be both. Remember how old that saw is and those gaskets get brittle and crack. Which causes a leak over time.



I had one a while back.Didn't like it LOL


----------



## sefh3

I found it easier to split all holidays. One day is with my family and the next is with the inlaws. Both sides like this and it saves us from over eating. Gives us time to spend each day with the kids.


----------



## sefh3

I have a few 031 and a few 032's. I know they are close in displacement but i prefer the 032 over the 031. Also the 032 has better anti vibes on it.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I found it easier to split all holidays. One day is with my family and the next is with the inlaws. Both sides like this and it saves us from over eating. Gives us time to spend each day with the kids.



I would like that better!Its to much all in one day for me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I have a few 031 and a few 032's. I know they are close in displacement but i prefer the 032 over the 031. Also the 032 has better anti vibes on it.



Someone will trade me something for it? LOL I hope?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got all my running about, visiting with family and friends and the holiday dinner over with on Friday. Tomorrow I will be trying to get one running outboard engine built from 3 mostly parts engines, 25 hp OMC /Evinrude/Johnsons. My buddy, Doug needs a good running outboard and we have these older engines laying about so wish me luck....LOL


----------



## sefh3

Good luck Jerry. Hey do you watch the north america swap thread? I'm still wanting to know what the saw is the Mark H posted yesterday.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got all my running about, visiting with family and friends and the holiday dinner over with on Friday. Tomorrow I will be trying to get one running outboard engine built from 3 mostly parts engines, 25 hp OMC /Evinrude/Johnsons. My buddy, Doug needs a good running outboard and we have these older engines laying about so wish me luck....LOL



Good luck! I had one he could have had for free! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

I'm watching Barrett Jackson car auction right now. Boy oh Boy would it be nice to have a few of those rides. Let alone the money they are pulling in.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I'm watching Barrett Jackson car auction right now. Boy oh Boy would it be nice to have a few of those rides. Let alone the money they are pulling in.



Love them old cars!Jerry had a few of them!


----------



## tbone75

Scott you need to trade me something for this TS350?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good luck! I had one he could have had for free! :hmm3grin2orange:



I remember that big white elephant, need a crane to lift it about....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I remember that big white elephant, need a crane to lift it about....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Bacon! YUMMY



Haha that thing was nasty!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Scott you need to trade me something for this TS350?



If it was an chainsaw of some sort I would. I took a beating on the last one I had.


----------



## sefh3

Time to log off tonight. Everyone have a happy easter.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> If it was an chainsaw of some sort I would. I took a beating on the last one I had.



That sucks.It was a big one wasn't it?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Time to log off tonight. Everyone have a happy easter.



You to Scott


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Love them old cars!Jerry had a few of them!



Shure glad I had them during the day, could never afford them nowadays. I still get in building completely new oldies though. Helped build a Cobra and a Daytona 500 Charger, recently a 39 Willys Coupe.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shure glad I had them during the day, could never afford them nowadays. I still get in building completely new oldies though. Helped build a Cobra and a Daytona 500 Charger, recently a 39 Willys Coupe.



I like all of them!Not a Ferd fan but a Cobra is nice!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like all of them!Not a Ferd fan but a Cobra is nice!



AC Cobra,

1965 Cobra replica by Factory Five - YouTube




39 Willys Coupe
The light blue one.

willys gasser1 - YouTube


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> AC Cobra,
> 
> 1965 Cobra replica by Factory Five - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39 Willys Coupe
> The light blue one.
> 
> willys gasser1 - YouTube



To bad I can't watch that! LOL I need high speed stuff :bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Willys Coupe,

Redirect Notice


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> To bad I can't watch that! LOL I need high speed stuff :bang:



Didn`t mean for you to watch the video, can you get to see the pict at the beginning of the video?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Didn`t mean for you to watch the video, can you get to see the pict at the beginning of the video?



No it says I am missing some plug in?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AC Cobra

Redirect Notice


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No it says I am missing some plug in?



If you click on the redirect can you see those, they are just single frame picts.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Willys Coupe,
> 
> Redirect Notice



That is nice!


----------



## tbone75

A lot of work putting one of them together! But well worth it!


----------



## ndlawrence

Where's everbody at tonight?:confused2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is nice!



That is what it looked like very early on, when we added the blower and dual 4 barrels it sits about 10" above the hood. It is now painted silver/grey with flames on the whole front.


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Where's everbody at tonight?:confused2:



:dunno:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is what it looked like very early on, when we added the blower and dual 4 barrels it sits about 10" above the hood. It is now painted silver/grey with flames on the whole front.



I bet that looks real good! A lot of money too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A lot of work putting one of them together! But well worth it!



Hand formed body, custom built frame, one of engine and extra heavy duty 5 spd std tranny 850 ft lbs torque rated. 16 months start to finish and approx $158,000. to complete.


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> :dunno:



Well... LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hand formed body, custom built frame, one of engine and extra heavy duty 5 spd std tranny 850 ft lbs torque rated. 16 months start to finish and approx $158,000. to complete.



:msp_scared: A little more than I can afford. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Sure would be fun to drive! But I would be scared to touch it


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure would be fun to drive! But I would be scared to touch it



They are a rich boys toy, it does get road driven each year but the insurance is about 12,000 a year on it...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are a rich boys toy, it does get road driven each year but the insurance is about 12,000 a year on it...LOL



Nuts! :hmm3grin2orange: Nice toys if you can afford them!


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


>



That a 69 Randy?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nuts! :hmm3grin2orange: Nice toys if you can afford them!



Nice toys and lots of fun to drive about but much too expensive for me.


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> That a 69 Randy?



I don't know, but I missed it with a five hundred pounder.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I don't know, but I missed it with a five hundred pounder.



:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

About time for me.Going to be a long day tomorrow of eating :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> About time for me.Going to be a long day tomorrow of eating :hmm3grin2orange:



Cya latter bud!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Over and out, night all.


----------



## SawGarage

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hand formed body, custom built frame, one of engine and extra heavy duty 5 spd std tranny 850 ft lbs torque rated. 16 months start to finish and approx $158,000. to complete.



Is that the Factory 5 car kits?

you USED to be able to buy those kits for UNDER 15k, and swap almost ALL parts from a 5.0 mustang into it.... and drive away... BUT, the bodies needed a LOT of finishing work before paint.

I'm about an hr from the Factory 5 plant...




RandyMac said:


>





tbone75 said:


> That a 69 Randy?



I believe that's a 69... 390GT car... At 1st I was thinking 68, but they changed the rear wheel well louvers, and made the car a bit bigger in 69 to fit the big block. 68 HAD marker lights, 67 DID NOT 









* RON!!!!* what issues did you have with the k-far kit??

J


----------



## ndlawrence

SawGarage said:


> Is that the Factory 5 car kits?
> 
> you USED to be able to buy those kits for UNDER 15k, and swap almost ALL parts from a 5.0 mustang into it.... and drive away... BUT, the bodies needed a LOT of finishing work before paint.
> 
> I'm about an hr from the Factory 5 plant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that's a 69... 390GT car... At 1st I was thinking 68, but they changed the rear wheel well louvers, and made the car a bit bigger in 69 to fit the big block. 68 HAD marker lights, 67 DID NOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * RON!!!!* what issues did you have with the k-far kit??
> 
> J



Jay, Did you get my pm?


----------



## dancan

Snow storms and ZZZSlackerzz , I see both are doing their thing this morning .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got all my running about, visiting with family and friends and the holiday dinner over with on Friday. Tomorrow I will be trying to get one running outboard engine built from 3 mostly parts engines, 25 hp OMC /Evinrude/Johnsons. My buddy, Doug needs a good running outboard and we have these older engines laying about so wish me luck....LOL



Good luck Jerry....I'm sure you'll be sucessful....but if you get puzzeled up on something the BRP site maintains an excellent series of online IPLs. Every part of every outboard is broke down with pics and numbers from 1968 to present. You can toggle between Johnson and Evinrude. Go to Evinrude.com---online store, then parts. All five of my outboards are Johnson/Evinrude...good old motors..got my late father's 1978 25hp Evinrude right down cellar....pull start that he used 9 months of the yr until his 93yr when he and I partnered on newer boat with a electric start 55hp Johnson....he only got a few months use out of it though as he passed away in July of that summer. I still have and use the boat but the 55 hp motor grenaded on me going to the Island one thanksgiving a few yrs back and I replaced it with a 3 cyl 70hp Johnson.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Snow storms and ZZZSlackerzz , I see both are doing their thing this morning .



No snow here yet...they been threatening it for the next couple days... clear here but cloud bank running eastward towards you guys but is staying just off shore........OOOOOOOOHHHh I see what you're talking about....my weather radar only reaches NB, the Fundy and just catches the Digby area.......all green!! Good luck...you wern't really ready for blackflies yet anyway..were you??


----------



## Cantdog

OH Chit..No Chit!! Just went the Caribou radar and animated the clip and I'll be danged.....that Dan is sending all that green back over here....this mess is backing down on eastern Maine from NB + NS!!! That's not the way I set the weather patterns up on this planet....all that weather is supposd to move west to east more or less, this is going east to west!! It looks like it's gonna get messier than a Stihl on a newspaper........what'd you do Dan??? Something ain't right!!!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning you guys keep that snow up there! You tear into the SUUB yet Robin?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OH Chit..No Chit!! Just went the Caribou radar and animated the clip and I'll be danged.....that Dan is sending all that green back over here....this mess is backing down on eastern Maine from NB + NS!!! That's not the way I set the weather patterns up on this planet....all that weather is supposd to move west to east more or less, this is going east to west!! It looks like it's gonna get messier than a Stihl on a newspaper........what'd you do Dan??? Something ain't right!!!



Bet he is doing a snow dance up there!Aiming it right at you Robin LOL Where is that ZZZZzzlacker?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> OH Chit..No Chit!!
> ........what'd you do Dan??? Something ain't right!!!



So ......................That's what that switch is for !


----------



## dancan

Blackfly season , Yeah , NOT !
I do find that when you run the saw or chipper they disappear but the second you stop they come back with a vengeance .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Good morning you guys keep that snow up there! You tear into the SUUB yet Robin?



I been trying to just keep it over in Canada but I overslept this morning, Dan got the drop on me and I doubt I can reverse the effects in time to stay dry!!

I did examine the Saab yesterday..definately the seals gone on the pressure side of the turbo chager....oil in the aftercooler and dripping out of the joint between the turbo and cool air intake. Still drivable right around here. I took it out after a complete examination, engaged the paddle shifters and whooped her good right up through the gears..a few times...redlined the first three but didn't have enough road to redline fourth or fifth...probably wouldn't do fifth anyway..but no smoke, still making full pressure...but definately needs replacement....researched some yesterday, do more today and order tonight....can have a brand new one here Tues/Wed but need to run down all the copper washers and orings to complete the installation. It shouldn't to bad as I have already had the turbo nearly completely dissconnected already...I think one banjo bolt and a metal stay were the only thing holding it on before.

One thing I did notice while going over the thing with a fine toothed comb was this. This car uses that orange GM antifreeze, as does my truck...when you have any leak of this stuff it drys up and leaves a very obvious orange dye spot to show exactly where the leak is. I had a tiny leak on one of the banjo fittings on the coolent lines to the turbo, at first when I put it together..noticed it and tightened a bit more and the leak stopped and didn't continue but yesterday I noticed there was a dried on orange spot where the leak had been. Cool.. the regular green stuff never did that......maybe they actually did improve something!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Blackfly season , Yeah , NOT !
> I do find that when you run the saw or chipper they disappear but the second you stop they come back with a vengeance .



I know exactly what you mean. When running my sawmill in the spring, as long as you are sawing they stay away. I've always thought it the low vibration tone of the blower that makes it so they can't fly to close, but if you stop or have a break down, they'll suck you dry before you can make repairs. When it's like that I leave everything running when I take lunch.....LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Don't make the mistake of mixing the newer antifreezes with the older green , it has a tendency to turn into chocolate brown sludge over a bit of time .


----------



## dancan

I've sat on the tongue of the chipper at idle for lunch many times but an idling chainsaw does not work .
Robin , you should put up some pics of the old mill .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Don't make the mistake of mixing the newer antifreezes with the older green , it has a tendency to turn into chocolate brown sludge over a bit of time .



Yeah that's what I heard....that orange stuff is expensive...but as much as I like chocolate.....neither the Saab or my cheby truck need it for coolant!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I know exactly what you mean. When running my sawmill in the spring, as long as you are sawing they stay away. I've always thought it the low vibration tone of the blower that makes it so they can't fly to close, but if you stop or have a break down, they'll suck you dry before you can make repairs. When it's like that I leave everything running when I take lunch.....LOL!!!



You guys ever try putting a couple dryer sheets in your pockets for them?Seems to help a lot with skeeters! Guess they don't like the smell?


----------



## sefh3

I have to admit, when I'm out cutting in heavy brush area, I keep a few of those drier sheets in my back pocket. They help with skeeters and ticks.


----------



## dancan

Napa up here has an antifreeze that is compatible with all types so no guessing for the colourblind guy LOL , the price is just a little more than the old green but Zerex does not recommend the use of universal coolant .


----------



## sefh3

Cantdog said:


> Yeah that's what I heard....that orange stuff is expensive...but as much as I like chocolate.....neither the Saab or my cheby truck need it for coolant!!!!



Yes it is expensive but will last a longer time than the green stuff.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Napa up here has an antifreeze that is compatible with all types so no guessing for the colourblind guy LOL , the price is just a little more than the old green but Zerex does not recommend the use of universal coolant .



NAPA is where I got the orange stuff.....almost $16.00 a gal......


----------



## dancan

Skeeters do not swarm and follow you with the black cloud swarm like Blackflies do , they get in your eyes , up your nose and are tasteless  . DEET , lotsa DEET works , loud constant noise or air condition are other deterrents ..


----------



## Cantdog

Dan get your hand off that button!!! That green is halfway though Washington County now, and still coming!!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> NAPA is where I got the orange stuff.....almost $16.00 a gal......



Close to the same up here , we're just use to high prices .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Dan get your hand off that button!!! That green is halfway though Washington County now, and still coming!!!



Insert evil laugh >here< !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Dan get your hand off that button!!! That green is halfway though Washington County now, and still coming!!!



There is a reason Dan is now #1 meeny on the thread !!
that stuff not gonna make it here,some overcast and about 60 deg. today. 

No eggs.
No candy !!
Jerry DID shoot the easter bunny !!


----------



## roncoinc

I see you down there Adam.
got the BB kit for the 372 
just waiting for more parts (hint) ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> There is a reason Dan is now #1 meeny on the thread !!
> that stuff not gonna make it here,some overcast and about 60 deg. today.
> 
> No eggs.
> No candy !!
> Jerry DID shoot the easter bunny !!



I can send you some eggs Ron LOL I found some duck eggs inside the plant one time.Kept them in my locker till the next year :evilgrin: A bunch of guys was working on a line rebuild one week when I was feeling a little rotten LOL Right before I left for the day on a 4 day weekend I tossed them over close to that line.Hard enough so they broke :evilgrin: I could smell it before I got out of there! :bad_smelly:


----------



## jimdad07

Happy Easter every body. Hope you guys have a good day.

We got that land, put a down payment on it and all that good stuff. Check in with you boys later.


----------



## Cantdog

I got snow........DDDA's (Damn Devious Dan the Acadian) fault .....I'm sure of it now....


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> I got snow........DDDA's (Damn Devious Dan the Acadian) fault .....I'm sure of it now....



You go all winter without hardly any snow and that meen Canmedian sends you an Easter basket of crap. What a guy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Good luck Jerry....I'm sure you'll be sucessful....but if you get puzzeled up on something the BRP site maintains an excellent series of online IPLs. Every part of every outboard is broke down with pics and numbers from 1968 to present. You can toggle between Johnson and Evinrude. Go to Evinrude.com---online store, then parts. All five of my outboards are Johnson/Evinrude...good old motors..got my late father's 1978 25hp Evinrude right down cellar....pull start that he used 9 months of the yr until his 93yr when he and I partnered on newer boat with a electric start 55hp Johnson....he only got a few months use out of it though as he passed away in July of that summer. I still have and use the boat but the 55 hp motor grenaded on me going to the Island one thanksgiving a few yrs back and I replaced it with a 3 cyl 70hp Johnson.



We will get a runner made up from one of these engines, they actually all run anyway, just that some are more worn out than the others. We picked up a really low hour one that just needs a bottom end, everything else on the motor is in nice tight unbroken shape, still have to check out each cylinder and fire, carbs etc. That is good info on the BRP site, might save some time getting parts numbers if needed. Luckily we have a OMC dealer locally that I have dealt with for 30 years and his son is their mechanic, done a lot of business through them. OMC has been good engines here in the salt water they stand up better than the others in the past but my last new engine is a Yammaha 4stroke. They have a proven track record in marine engines and the features of this engine sold me on them, their dealership and service is a plus as well. The acquaculture industry use them extensively and with hour meters mounted on them from new they are racking up crazy high hours on them. I have worn out several engines in my lifetime, cycling them back and forth from salt to fresh water all year long, using them for work and play they all performed well, some better than others. Evinrude, Johnson, Mercury, Suzuki and now Yamaha, they all get me there and back.


----------



## tbone75

Robin you want me to send Dan some eggs? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I got snow........DDDA's (Damn Devious Dan the Acadian) fault .....I'm sure of it now....



We got a little snow also but we need the moisture, don`t matter if its liquid or not. Last Monday I made a trip into the backwoods fishing area and the water level back there is the lowest I ever saw it at this time of the year, 14-16" lower than usual on that day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Happy Easter every body. Hope you guys have a good day.
> 
> We got that land, put a down payment on it and all that good stuff. Check in with you boys later.



Congrats on getting that land, Jim. The building on it would be a big bonus also.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin you want me to send Dan some eggs? :msp_rolleyes:



Thanks John...but the way the wind is they'd probably blow back on me before I could get them there...on the other hand if could get my hands on a Stihl box...maybe a flippy cap box...I could mail them to him and he'd be so exited when he got the mail he'd tear right into it...OH Yeah!!......payback is a XXXXX!!!!

I'll let you know. If this snow keeps up I may have to take up drastic measures of this nature to get that sleeping cat off the button.......


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We got a little snow also but we need the moisture, don`t matter if its liquid or not. Last Monday I made a trip into the backwoods fishing area and the water level back there is the lowest I ever saw it at this time of the year, 14-16" lower than usual on that day.



Yeah... all joking aside... we are low around here as well and could use a dew days of constant rain!! Fire danger has been way up for the last couple weeks.....


----------



## tbone75

Wish I could send some of the wet we got here!Been way to wet to do anything!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> I got snow........DDDA's (Damn Devious Dan the Acadian) fault .....I'm sure of it now....



[video=youtube;O1S6YQRVFak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLEF29835DED8636DA&feature=player_detailpage&v=O1S6YQRVFak[/video]


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah... all joking aside... we are low around here as well and could use a dew days of constant rain!! Fire danger has been way up for the last couple weeks.....



We have been concerned about fire also, nearly got burned out a few years back when the forest was very dry.


----------



## tbone75

I think Dan is the #2 meenie on here!He is getting very close to Ron :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wish I could send some of the wet we got here!Been way to wet to do anything!



We could use it this year, being on the coast we usually get a little too much rain each year, not so this year.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fella's the midget is in the house  

Happy easter everyone. Didn't get on much yesterday, well I was on but wasn't in the mood to post much of anything. I was still drained from Friday  
I think im rested now, so now its time to clean the truck, adjust the breaks, and do some laundry! What a wonderful easter!!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fella's the midget is in the house
> 
> Happy easter everyone. Didn't get on much yesterday, well I was on but wasn't in the mood to post much of anything. I was still drained from Friday
> I think im rested now, so now its time to clean the truck, adjust the breaks, and do some laundry! What a wonderful easter!!!



Good luck and have fun!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We could use it this year, being on the coast we usually get a little too much rain each year, not so this year.



Didn't have much snow this year but we sure got the rain!And still getting it LOL More this week it looks like too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Didn't have much snow this year but we sure got the rain!And still getting it LOL More this week it looks like too!



We could use half of it.


----------



## roncoinc

HMmmmmm................
think i will go look at a P26 fof $25...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We could use half of it.



Well the party is about to start! LOL Jerry you need to be down here to help eat all this stuff!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> HMmmmmm................
> think i will go look at a P26 fof $25...



Over priced! They should be free or they pay you to take it off their hands....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HMmmmmm................
> think i will go look at a P26 fof $25...



Could be a good deal?


----------



## tbone75

That reminds me I have 2 P28s I need to do something with? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Forgot to tell yall about all the bars and chains i found here in houston for a cheap price  going to take a look tonight, i seen some 24"+ stuff!


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> That reminds me I have 2 P28s I need to do something with? LOL



Go ahead and pack them up with the craftsman saw


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well the party is about to start! LOL Jerry you need to be down here to help eat all this stuff!



I could help you out if I were there.


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Go ahead and pack them up with the craftsman saw



No:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That reminds me I have 2 P28s I need to do something with? LOL



Along with 50 or more other saws.....LOL


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> No:hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Well I did send you an extra 2$ :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Along with 50 or more other saws.....LOL



I think its around 75 now? :msp_scared: Well its party time! Catch you guys later


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think its around 75 now? :msp_scared: Well its party time! Catch you guys later



Well I figured about 25% of them would already be running leaving the rest to be worked on to get running so my numbers may be close to correct.


----------



## roncoinc

Looks in pretty good shape with all the stickers in good shape.
i havent even wiped it off,this is the way it came out of the barn.
I tried the drop test for comp and the rope rolled right off the spool.
then i remembered they have some kind of comp release ??
i cant find a button !! 

Jerry !!!!!!! wheres the comp release ??







http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=232736&stc=1&d=1333908274


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Over priced! They should be free or they pay you to take it off their hands....LOL



" This is a little dumpster find that I thought that I might as well take it home and clean it up. I usually don`t bother with the small P series Pioneer saws but broke with that line of thought and I am happy to say it is a great running little saw.It had a small issue with the throttle linkage and needed a fuelpickup line and filter in the tank.
Pioneerguy600 ""


----------



## dancan

I never thought I'd see one of these for sale around here .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> I never thought I'd see one of these for sale around here .



You gonna buy it?!?!?!


----------



## dancan

Hell no ! Comes with a chainsaw mill and it's 900 bucks .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Hell no ! Comes with a chainsaw mill and it's 900 bucks .



Walk up with 700 cash! Sell the mill for 250, then have yourself a 450 166


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

damn fancy reastraunts!


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> damn fancy reastraunts!



What kind of deal you cookin with stumpy?


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Walk up with 700 cash! Sell the mill for 250, then have yourself a 450 166



My luck , I'd have to sell the saw and get stuck with the mill to recoup some $$$ .
If I had $$$ and a place to set up I'd be buyin' this .







Then I'd have to get Robin to do a service call and set it up LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

That's what I'm talking about!! Hydro carrage feed is way smooth....looks like a pretty good sized diesel for a 42" blade. But you do need space and it's not very portable but I'd bet you could turn out alot of lumber in a hurry and you could double the output with the addition of an edger......


----------



## dancan

I'd guess about 150 to 180 hp on the powerplant from the quick search .
Space and $$ , One day maybe .............


----------



## roncoinc

Slackerz.......
time to clam down !!


----------



## roncoinc

Well i did,,could only eat three plates before i got full.
didnt have ONE beer in the house to go with them !


----------



## dancan

They're stihl worth it , even with no beer !


----------



## sefh3

I have never been a fan of clams. Lobster and crabs are a different story.


----------



## sefh3

Clams from the water that is. Stihl clams are a different story.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'd guess about 150 to 180 hp on the powerplant from the quick search .
> Space and $$ , One day maybe .............



That'd be plenty on a 42" saw.....I run a 453 detroit 120 HP on a 48/52" setup and have plenty of power to slip belts if the feed is to aggressive.....


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I have never been a fan of clams. Lobster and crabs are a different story.



And where would YOU get fresh clams to know how good they are ??
UH,,you CAINT !  
comercial dug,sorted out ,then to distributor,then to truck,then to store,probly 3 weeks old by the time you get them !!
i wouldnt be a fan either,wouldnt even eat them,..


----------



## AU_K2500

well were home now. Its a long story, but i cant go back right now and catch up on the thread, did some field repairs for my uncle on his property yesterday, it involved me and a POS 120 buzz box, and 100' of extension cord that was barely big enough gauge to hold an arc. ANYWAY it was so tough to strike and hold an arc, I ended up having my hood UP more than down, and burned the crap out of my eyes, cant even put my contacts in. 

Looking forward to catching up on the thread, I bet you guys sent me a bunch of saws!


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> .....arc, I ended up having my hood UP more than down, and bruned the crap out of my eyes, cant even put my contacts in........



That's gonna suck ! Not a good place to be .


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Clams from the water that is. Stihl clams are a different story.



Listen to Ron , he's right .


----------



## tbone75

I did do a little saw work today!Still got a little more to do yet.Sanding polish and grinding.This is the 6401 jug.


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> That's gonna suck ! Not a good place to be .



Ive done a lot of tacking and spot welding before with no hood and burned em pretty good before, but never this bad. I feel like an idiot because i know better! I oughta be able to put em back in in the morning. The OL has had to drive us around and do everything for me...I feel like a bum.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah that's gotta suck....I'm an old stick welder....I have blistered all the skin off one forearm just from radiation burns.not paying attention....bottom line .......if you are going to melt steel with electricity you have to do the rigfht stuff...or you'll lose....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well i did,,could only eat three plates before i got full.
> didnt have ONE beer in the house to go with them !



Hope they taste a LOT better than they look! YUK! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Hope they taste a LOT better than they look! YUK! :hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Ive done a lot of tacking and spot welding before with no hood and burned em pretty good before, but never this bad. I feel like an idiot because i know better! I oughta be able to put em back in in the morning. The OL has had to drive us around and do everything for me...I feel like a bum.



That just aint no fun! I never did it.But know a couple guys who have.I am not a welder LOL I can glob some chit on there LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Yeah that's gotta suck....I'm an old stick welder....I have blistered all the skin off one forearm just from radiation burns.not paying attention....bottom line .......if you are going to melt steel with electricity you have to do the rigfht stuff...or you'll lose....



Lol, your exactly right. My mom had a hard time understanding how my face and actual eye balls were burnt. I tried telling her how hot and bright the arc is, and said its about like looking at the sun, she just accepted what i was saying and didnt argue. 

I actualy learned on stick, I feel like it gave me a good leg up, cause if you can strike and keep an arc with a little homeowner stick welder and do it well, you can pick up and learn anything pretty quick. This is just my opinion, and I am in no way trying to imply that welding is easy, dont want to offend anyone.


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> That just aint no fun! I never did it.But know a couple guys who have.I am not a welder LOL I can glob some chit on there LOL



Haha well I learned pretty quick that them welds look like CRAP if you forget to turn the shielding gas on:bang::bang::bang:

Edit: with a mig that is


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Ive done a lot of tacking and spot welding before with no hood and burned em pretty good before, but never this bad. I feel like an idiot because i know better! I oughta be able to put em back in in the morning. The OL has had to drive us around and do everything for me...I feel like a bum.



No....never.....ever melt steel with electricty without a filter...ever.....ever...ever..really...


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Hope they taste a LOT better than they look! YUK! :hmm3grin2orange:



And these look nicer ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And these look nicer ?



You got a good point Dan!


----------



## dancan

I've not had them but I'll try them .............Fresh of course , just like clams , scallops or fish LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I've not had them but I'll try them .............Fresh of course , just like clams , scallops or fish LOL .



They are very good.But only fresh,they won't keep but a couple days.I have tryed freezing them.But it just don't work.


----------



## tbone75

I would try a clam if its fresh.Oysters too I think? LOL My Brother loves them things on the half shell! YUK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Where di the big blue meenie go?Them clams bite back? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Power nap ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I had my cat nap


----------



## sefh3

Ron, No I don't have salt water around me but I'm surrounded by water... hint hint Michigan The Great Lakes State.... My fish is always fresh. Never store boughten.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Looks in pretty good shape with all the stickers in good shape.
> i havent even wiped it off,this is the way it came out of the barn.
> I tried the drop test for comp and the rope rolled right off the spool.
> then i remembered they have some kind of comp release ??
> i cant find a button !!
> 
> Jerry !!!!!!! wheres the comp release ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=232736&stc=1&d=1333908274



You need to remove the recoil cover to see it on the side of the cylinder.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> " This is a little dumpster find that I thought that I might as well take it home and clean it up. I usually don`t bother with the small P series Pioneer saws but broke with that line of thought and I am happy to say it is a great running little saw.It had a small issue with the throttle linkage and needed a fuelpickup line and filter in the tank.
> Pioneerguy600 ""



Had to end up giving it away cause nobody around here would give you $5. for one.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I did do a little saw work today!Still got a little more to do yet.Sanding polish and grinding.This is the 6401 jug.



Looks like you squared the exhaust ?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron, No I don't have salt water around me but I'm surrounded by water... hint hint Michigan The Great Lakes State.... My fish is always fresh. Never store boughten.



Yup,,you can get like,uh,,perch ??
mudshark ( salmon).
walleye aint bad tho.
i dont eat any of that tho..
them bullheads taste like catfish (ugh).
pickerel or pike,bones on the fin..


----------



## PB

Happy Easter!! I hope everyone was able to spend it with family, friends, beer or pets.  

It was a busy day here. Went to woods early this morning and got a half cord of firewood. Came back and helped the wife clean up before friends came over for dinner. After I stuffed myself with ham and all the fixins', I went out and changed the oil in my truck. That damn oil filter was a pain in the ass. It is in an awkward spot and couldn't get it off for the life of me. I had to drive a piece of rebar through the filter and slowly turn it.


----------



## farrell

evening fellas!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good evening Adam, what is new with you?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had to end up giving it away cause nobody around here would give you $5. for one.



Pioneerguy600 not liking a pioneer ??

After replacing the three inches of fuel line under the hood and a carb kit the saw took off fine.
using the worn out dull chain on it i put it to a piece of wood.
i was amazed at the power the thing had !!
i could push on that dull chain as hard as i could and the saw would not slow down.
i bet with a good chain that saw will outcut any husky,dolmar or steel in the same size..
i will find out tomorrow as for the husky and dolmar anyway,and forget a 50cc steel,,my 40cc ryobie outcuts any of them i have come across !! ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks like you squared the exhaust ?



Guess I did a little.Now what? :msp_mellow:


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Happy Easter!! I hope everyone was able to spend it with family, friends, beer or pets.
> 
> It was a busy day here. Went to woods early this morning and got a half cord of firewood. Came back and helped the wife clean up before friends came over for dinner. After I stuffed myself with ham and all the fixins', I went out and changed the oil in my truck. That damn oil filter was a pain in the ass. It is in an awkward spot and couldn't get it off for the life of me. I had to drive a piece of rebar through the filter and slowly turn it.



Must have been a FORD !! LOL !!


----------



## AU_K2500

well, checked the mail, Nothing! 

Wonder if the Midget is back home yet?

Dont know about you guys but the weather here is great, its been nice and cool since thursday, hasnt herdly gotten abouve 75.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,you can get like,uh,,perch ??
> mudshark ( salmon).
> walleye aint bad tho.
> i dont eat any of that tho..
> them bullheads taste like catfish (ugh).
> pickerel or pike,bones on the fin..



Perch is good!Walleye is real good!Don't forget the Bass!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Guess I did a little.Now what? :msp_mellow:



Square the intake and hope for the best !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Pioneerguy600 not liking a pioneer ??
> 
> After replacing the three inches of fuel line under the hood and a carb kit the saw took off fine.
> using the worn out dull chain on it i put it to a piece of wood.
> i was amazed at the power the thing had !!
> i could push on that dull chain as hard as i could and the saw would not slow down.
> i bet with a good chain that saw will outcut any husky,dolmar or steel in the same size..
> i will find out tomorrow as for the husky and dolmar anyway,and forget a 50cc steel,,my 40cc ryobie outcuts any of them i have come across !! ..



You havn`t run many Pioneers have you? The number after my sight name explains which Pioneer I actually like.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Must have been a FORD !! LOL !!



You got that right!This ranger of mine is a real PIA to get to the oil filter!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good evening Adam, what is new with you?



ate all day..........now sick! slacked off all day! didnt do any battling with fiskars.......dont need another ER trip!LOL

come to find out that about the time i tried to amputate my finger, my uncle had his saw kick on him and caught him across the knee (wasnt wearin chaps)! he refused to go to the hospital of course and back cuttin wood today!

ron gonna ship your parts in the morning boxed and ready to go!

gonna see bout cuttin some trees tomorrow (paid holiday for me!). need to finish the yard:msp_thumbdn:

and whats new with all of you? hope all had a good easter! if you celebrate it........if not sucks for you!LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Square the intake and hope for the best !



:msp_scared: Guess I will find out?


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> if you celebrate it........if not sucks for you!LOL



Lol,


----------



## tbone75

Maybe some day I will learn how to port something :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Perch is good!Walleye is real good!Don't forget the Bass!



NOBODY eats bass !!! not even southerners will eat that !!
you know them things thrive in septic pools ??


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Perch is good!Walleye is real good!Don't forget the Bass!



bass tastes like a$$! bowfin are really good! and i agree with the walleye and perch!!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> NOBODY eats bass !!! not even southerners will eat that !!
> you know them things thrive in septic pools ??



Im gonna HAVE to, as much as it PAINS me, to agree with Ron. Ive lived in the deep south all my life, ive caught hundreds of bass, trout, Catfish, Blue gill Crappie, etc. Only one of those i wont eat....and its Bass, ive had it a couple times, and just dont care for it, even breaded and fried, its just not that good, it looks a lot better on the wall!!!! lol


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You havn`t run many Pioneers have you? The number after my sight name explains which Pioneer I actually like.



No i havent..
but i bet this thing with some rsc on it will be a 50cc beast


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NOBODY eats bass !!! not even southerners will eat that !!
> you know them things thrive in septic pools ??



LOL I eat them! There good!Out of my FILs pond anyway LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well after todays battling with seized bolts and nuts, corroded parts and salt water damaged componenents I fully remember why I got away from working on marine engines. Did end up with 2 outboards that will make good runners after we get a few AV mounts, some new stainless bolts, nuts and washers and drill out and rethread a couple of broken off bolts.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Im gonna HAVE to, as much as it PAINS me, to agree with Ron. Ive lived in the deep south all my life, ive caught hundreds of bass, trout, Catfish, Blue gill Crappie, etc. Only one of those i wont eat....and its Bass, ive had it a couple times, and just dont care for it, even breaded and fried, its just not that good, it looks a lot better on the wall!!!! lol



You guys are nuts! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> bass tastes like a$$! bowfin are really good! and i agree with the walleye and perch!!



Never had bowfin.I have only caught one my whole life!Had to go look it up to see what it was. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> ate all day..........now sick! slacked off all day! didnt do any battling with fiskars.......dont need another ER trip!LOL
> 
> come to find out that about the time i tried to amputate my finger, my uncle had his saw kick on him and caught him across the knee (wasnt wearin chaps)! he refused to go to the hospital of course and back cuttin wood today!
> 
> ron gonna ship your parts in the morning boxed and ready to go!
> 
> gonna see bout cuttin some trees tomorrow (paid holiday for me!). need to finish the yard:msp_thumbdn:
> 
> and whats new with all of you? hope all had a good easter! if you celebrate it........if not sucks for you!LOL



Did suck,spent the day alone.
went and bought a saw and fixed it.
ate clams all by myself.
OL is out of town.
no eggs,,no candy,,Jerry shot the easter bunny


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You guys are nuts! :hmm3grin2orange:



I know!

Well back to saw talk. Hopefully will be getting a 65 parts saw from LP, and a B&C for it from Bryan Plust made a deal with him a while back on it, just now getting to the point where I can pay for a few things.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> No i havent..
> but i bet this thing with some rsc on it will be a 50cc beast



Pioneers cut with torque not speed, a sharp chain with rakers set for the amount of torque the saw can produce will result in fast cut off speed. I have run Pioneers since 1962, run or owned most every model of them made and cut more wood with them than any saw I have owned since.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Never had bowfin.I have only caught one my whole life!Had to go look it up to see what it was. LOL



taste like walleye! just have to watch out for the rows and rows of teeth and the fact they breath air and wont die!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Did suck,spent the day alone.
> went and bought a saw and fixed it.
> ate clams all by myself.
> OL is out of town.
> no eggs,,no candy,,Jerry shot the easter bunny



I got some left over eggs I can send you :hmm3grin2orange: And bunnies are good eating! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Did suck,spent the day alone.
> went and bought a saw and fixed it.
> ate clams all by myself.
> OL is out of town.
> no eggs,,no candy,,Jerry shot the easter bunny



sorry to hear that ron! you could have come hung out with me!
no wonder i didnt get anything from the bunny!:msp_sneaky: JERRY!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> taste like walleye! just have to watch out for the rows and rows of teeth and the fact they breath air and wont die!



I still like Bluegill the best of any I have ever ate!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I still like Bluegill the best of any I have ever ate!



IDK.............hard to beat lake erie perch!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> sorry to hear that ron! you could have come hung out with me!
> no wonder i didnt get anything from the bunny!:msp_sneaky: JERRY!



The number one meenie on this thread if not on all of AS.....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I still like Bluegill the best of any I have ever ate!



they are pretty good, just aint got a lot of meat on em. its like squirrel. you cant eat just one!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Did suck,spent the day alone.
> went and bought a saw and fixed it.
> ate clams all by myself.
> OL is out of town.
> no eggs,,no candy,,Jerry shot the easter bunny



Ill send you a basket big guy, everybody deserves some chocolate and jelly beans every once in a while.


----------



## tbone75

I hope I don't have to buy another P&C for this Kita! Man this sucks!Looks like I got is a$$ backards :bang:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I hope I don't have to buy another P&C for this Kita! Man this sucks!Looks like I got is a$$ backards :bang:



easy john it will be ok!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I hope I don't have to buy another P&C for this Kita! Man this sucks!Looks like I got is a$$ backards :bang:




That`s how you learn how to port, some mistakes cost a lot, others can be fudged out a bit but learn you will.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> IDK.............hard to beat lake erie perch!



They are good!Just a lot harder for me to get. LOL 3-1/2 hr drive up there.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s how you learn how to port, some mistakes cost a lot, others can be fudged out a bit but learn you will.



Oh well :msp_mellow: Hope I get lucky and it runs a while?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> They are good!Just a lot harder for me to get. LOL 3-1/2 hr drive up there.



i usually catch and release everything! the most fun is fly fishing for steelhead in erie or fly fishing for king salmon and brown trout in oak orchard new york!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> They are good!Just a lot harder for me to get. LOL 3-1/2 hr drive up there.



arent you retired? you have all kinds of time now!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> arent you retired? you have all kinds of time now!



Lots of time.Just to beat up to do much :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I hope I don't have to buy another P&C for this Kita! Man this sucks!Looks like I got is a$$ backards :bang:



Rings dont pass over the intake hole.
they DO over the exhaust hole so they need to be "eased" ? over the hole..
so they say.
finish it up,run it and dont worry..
just make sure the bevel is adiquate.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Lots of time.Just to beat up to do much :hmm3grin2orange:



oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh................................................................................


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i usually catch and release everything! the most fun is fly fishing for steelhead in erie or fly fishing for king salmon and brown trout in oak orchard new york!



Never had a fly rod.Not much need for one down here LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Never had a fly rod.Not much need for one down here LOL



john you can fly fish for the bass and blue gill you love so much! i do it in my moms pond and pull em out one after another using an olive wooley bugger! they love it!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> i usually catch and release everything! the most fun is fly fishing for steelhead in erie or fly fishing for king salmon and brown trout in oak orchard new york!



I have fished Oak Orchard many,many ,many times 
used to have a nice run of coho,,always plenty mud sharks and super sized browns.
Browns not as big as came into Oswego.
never seen many steelhead in OA either.
heres a nice rainbow caught in a trib up close to where Jim lives.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas! 
In to chat for awhile, finally rested up! lol


----------



## farrell

this was from this past falls trip with my buddy.....







went up a lil later so to miss the salmon....the browns and steelhead are more fun to catch!


----------



## roncoinc

Adam,,tnx...
the rest of the parts should be in by mid week..
got the BB jug sitting here marked out to port.
intake square,exhaust shaped oval 
been to busy the last couple days to do it up but an hour will take care of that..
how did you like the silver hammered paint ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Adam,,tnx...
> the rest of the parts should be in by mid week..
> got the BB jug sitting here marked out to port.
> intake square,exhaust shaped oval
> been to busy the last couple days to do it up but an hour will take care of that..
> how did you like the silver hammered paint ??



looks good ron!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Adam,,tnx...
> the rest of the parts should be in by mid week..
> got the BB jug sitting here marked out to port.
> intake square,exhaust shaped oval
> been to busy the last couple days to do it up but an hour will take care of that..
> how did you like the silver hammered paint ??



:msp_sneaky::msp_razz: That paint will hide a lot! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Adam,,tnx...
> the rest of the parts should be in by mid week..
> got the BB jug sitting here marked out to port.
> intake square,exhaust shaped oval
> been to busy the last couple days to do it up but an hour will take care of that..
> how did you like the silver hammered paint ??



Ron I gotta admit, that looks sexy for a husky!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas!
> In to chat for awhile, finally rested up! lol



Midget alert :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> this was from this past falls trip with my buddy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went up a lil later so to miss the salmon....the browns and steelhead are more fun to catch!



SHAME on you for letting them eggs out of that hen !!! 
i dunno,a fresh coho is a lot of fun compared to a football brown.
a silver mud shark will out do a brown when fresh too.
had a camp on sandy creek in pulaski/lacona,,the best atlantic trib on the lakes.
where times you could walk across on thier backs 
ALMOST as much fun as a fresh steelhead 
OA always seemed to hold fish longer than anyplace too didnt it ??
to bad all the fishing has turned to crap compared to what it used to be . 
I remember 20 - 30 steelhead a day up to 20 lbs and browns were trash fish 
days of 15 - 20 atlantic salmon are gone too..
i started fishing up there in 1982 and considered i started late.
the locals in sandy creek used to go down with a pitch fork for salmon for the garden early 80's..


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron I gotta admit, that looks sexy for a husky!



YOU need to get back to your GF !!


----------



## farrell

its about a 3-4 hour drive to oak orchard for me. i would love to spend a whole week fishin up there nice guys up there! in erie its a$$holes to elbows and nothing but jerks tryin to catch steelhead!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> arent you RETARDED? you have all kinds of time now!



Fixed it


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Midget alert :hmm3grin2orange:


 Hey fellas! 
Hey John, I got a question for you. 
Does a lizard fart?? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



roncoinc said:


> YOU need to get back to your GF !!


 I know it! :msp_sleep:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Fixed it



Hate to agree :msp_confused: But I was today! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas!
> Hey John, I got a question for you.
> Does a lizard fart?? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> I know it! :msp_sleep:



Don't know about lizards?.....................But Slugs do!.....................A LOT  :fart::bad_smelly:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> SHAME on you for letting them eggs out of that hen !!!
> i dunno,a fresh coho is a lot of fun compared to a football brown.
> a silver mud shark will out do a brown when fresh too.
> had a camp on sandy creek in pulaski/lacona,,the best atlantic trib on the lakes.
> where times you could walk across on thier backs
> ALMOST as much fun as a fresh steelhead
> OA always seemed to hold fish longer than anyplace too didnt it ??
> to bad all the fishing has turned to crap compared to what it used to be .
> I remember 20 - 30 steelhead a day up to 20 lbs and browns were trash fish
> days of 15 - 20 atlantic salmon are gone too..
> i started fishing up there in 1982 and considered i started late.
> the locals in sandy creek used to go down with a pitch fork for salmon for the garden early 80's..



i dont like lettin the eggs out neither! oak orchard been good fishin for the most part the last few years! lots of browns, kings and one coho and atlantic and few steelhead! nothing like hooking into 40# king! they wear you out!!! the wifes first fish on a fly rod was a 30# king up there! been to sandy creek once or twice with not much luck:msp_mad: in erie on a decent day i have caught 30+ steelhead in a couple hours! on a good day you cant bring yourself to leave!:msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> its about a 3-4 hour drive to oak orchard for me. i would love to spend a whole week fishin up there nice guys up there! in erie its a$$holes to elbows and nothing but jerks tryin to catch steelhead!



It's six hours for me to the salmon river.
then if i want to head west and fish a few spots on the niagra and get to OA it involves an overnight stay and a late arrival back ..
from where your at you could make it out here in five for stripers !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Don't know about lizards?.....................But Slugs do!.....................A LOT  :fart::bad_smelly:



That Easter dinner getting to you??? :msp_mellow:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> It's six hours for me to the salmon river.
> then if i want to head west and fish a few spots on the niagra and get to OA it involves an overnight stay and a late arrival back ..
> from where your at you could make it out here in five for stripers !!



that would be fun!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That Easter dinner getting to you??? :msp_mellow:



Deviled eggs! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> i dont like lettin the eggs out neither! oak orchard been good fishin for the most part the last few years! lots of browns, kings and one coho and atlantic and few steelhead! nothing like hooking into 40# king! they wear you out!!! the wifes first fish on a fly rod was a 30# king up there! been to sandy creek once or twice with not much luck:msp_mad: in erie on a decent day i have caught 30+ steelhead in a couple hours! on a good day you cant bring yourself to leave!:msp_smile:



Well,,they cleaned up lake ontario so good there is no more feed for the fish..
landing three steelhead in a week after the sharks leave is common unless you get really lucky and find a school holding..and those could be five to less than ten pounds..
chinook season there now is about two to three weeks at most now 
i may have to find a place out by the Bill's to stay !!
may need a guide too


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Deviled eggs! :hmm3grin2orange:



DEVILED EGGS??? YUMM!!! 

I had a $10.00 cheeseburger... Wasn't good enough for me! :msp_mad:

So... give up on that kita yet?? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Well,,they cleaned up lake ontario so good there is no more feed for the fish..
> landing three steelhead in a week after the sharks leave is common unless you get really lucky and find a school holding..and those could be five to less than ten pounds..
> chinook season there now is about two to three weeks at most now
> i may have to find a place out by the Bill's to stay !!
> may need a guide too



let me know!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> DEVILED EGGS??? YUMM!!!
> 
> I had a $10.00 cheeseburger... Wasn't good enough for me! :msp_mad:
> 
> So... give up on that kita yet?? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I don't give up that easy!  You should know that by now :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> that would be fun!



If things work out right i should have a boat in the water this summer,finances you know ?
you or anybody would be welcome.
always the chance of a 50lb striper  , but NOT likelly !! LOl !!
this place has local fishing reports.
save it and keep an eye on it for what is happening if you decide on a vacation.
not much happening yet but.........
Kittery Trading Post - KTP Events: Fishing Report


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I don't give up that easy!  You should know that by now :hmm3grin2orange:



Went to home depot today. The rental center didn't have any saws :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> let me know!



I like the " spot em and got em " fishin glasses !! LOL !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I like the " spot em and got em " fishin glasses !! LOL !!



polarized? they work somtimes


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Went to home depot today. The rental center didn't have any saws :msp_thumbdn:



Just keep checking in the stores you run across.Your all over the country!


----------



## roncoinc

Uh,oh,,i think i hear the little pink and white kitties and puppy dogs on the bedsheets mewing and whining..
better go keep them company


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Uh,oh,,i think i hear the little pink and white kitties and puppy dogs on the bedsheets mewing and whining..
> better go keep them company



nite ron! looks like im on nitemare detail got go check for monsters and snuggle with the little one! nite all!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Uh,oh,,i think i hear the little pink and white kitties and puppy dogs on the bedsheets mewing and whining..
> better go keep them company



:hmm3grin2orange: Nite Ron


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Uh,oh,,i think i hear the little pink and white kitties and puppy dogs on the bedsheets mewing and whining..
> better go keep them company



Night Ron, dont play to rough! 

Didn't go to look at them bars today, guy never texted me back. All well, I probably need to stop buying stuff for alittle while.


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> they are pretty good, just aint got a lot of meat on em. its like squirrel. *you cant eat just one!*



I suspect "you can't eat just one" applies to a lot of things at your table.... Just sayin'


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Adam,,tnx...
> the rest of the parts should be in by mid week..
> *got the BB jug sitting here marked out to port.
> intake square,exhaust shaped oval *
> been to busy the last couple days to do it up but an hour will take care of that..



Funny. Mean, but funny...


----------



## dancan

Easter egg holiday time is over , time to get a crackin' ya bunch of ZZZSlackerz ('cept DD) !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

OK, Boss! I'm moving... slowly.


----------



## diggers_dad

Yep, Monday is here....and it looks *pi$$ed!*


----------



## sefh3

diggers_dad said:


> Yep, Monday is here....and it looks *pi$$ed!*



Is there ever a Monday that doesn't look like that?


----------



## sefh3

Ron how was those clams?


----------



## roncoinc

Man,i'm paying for all those clams i ate last nite..
about ready to throw myself out of the house !!
making it smell in here like two stihl's in series ! LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

Did some cleaning on yestdays pioneer.
even still has all the paint on the handle.
dont think this saw was used much at all,maybe enough to wear out the one chain on it ?
under top cover was as clean as in the pic.
i havent cleaned the whole thing yet,just enuf to show it will clean up.


----------



## sefh3

WOW that is sure one clean looking Pioneer. It doesn't look used at all.


----------



## farrell

i am still on easter holiday (paid) here:msp_flapper:
now to figure out what i am gonna do today


----------



## AU_K2500

diggers_dad said:


> I suspect "you can't eat just one" applies to a lot of things at your table.... Just sayin'



Its true, when your 6' 8" and 300 pounds, most portions and servings go out the window.


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> Its true, when your 6' 8" and 300 pounds, most portions and servings go *into your mouth.*



There. Fixed it for ya!

My last partner was 6' 4" and weighed in around 260, no fat on him to speak of. When we stopped for pizza at lunch he could eat a large one by himself. If we were in a hurry he would tell the cook not to cut it; he would roll it up like a burrito and eat it like that while I drove the truck. Super guy, great to work with and strong as an ox.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> i am still on easter holiday (paid) here:msp_flapper:
> now to figure out what i am gonna do today



Mail a box of parts ?? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Mail a box of parts ?? :msp_biggrin:



yes sir!


----------



## ndlawrence

AU_K2500 said:


> morning fellas



Morning there!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning fellas!


----------



## farrell

little late checking in arent you?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> little late checking in arent you?



Yea I know it! Was having breakfast then got on. 
Had to make sure all the little chickens were getting there selves ready :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> little late checking in arent you?



Midgets have different sleep schedules


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Midgets have different sleep schedules



Only because were awesome!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Only because were awesome!



hahahahahahahahahahah........the midget made a funny!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> hahahahahahahahahahah........the midget made a funny!



Im gonna start calling you Grizzly adams! 
Thats what you looked like in that picture last night :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im gonna start calling you Grizzly adams!
> Thats what you looked like in that picture last night :hmm3grin2orange:



[email protected] skippy! its cold up there in november! the water is only bout 35 degrees F!


----------



## tbone75

Very slow start today.Didn't sleep much as usual. LOL May have over did it a little yesterday? That and the rain moving back in?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Very slow start today.Didn't sleep much as usual. LOL May have over did it a little yesterday? That and the rain moving back in?



what you talkin bout? they are callin for SNOW here!


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> what you talkin bout? they are callin for SNOW here!



SNOW??? Im walking around in shorts over here!


----------



## farrell

ndlawrence said:


> SNOW??? Im walking around in shorts over here!



we had been! no its gettin cold again!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> [email protected] skippy! its cold up there in november! the water is only bout 35 degrees F!


 35 degrees is cold?? :msp_confused:



ndlawrence said:


> SNOW??? Im walking around in shorts over here!


 Its almost 90 degrees here already!


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> we had been! no its gettin cold again!!!



That's crazy talk!!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> 35 degrees is cold?? :msp_confused:
> 
> 
> Its almost 90 degrees here already!



the water is 35 degrees (thats just above freezing) and the air is bout 20 degrees (thats below freezing)! 
only bout 50 here today with a stiff wind!


----------



## farrell

ndlawrence said:


> That's crazy talk!!



i know!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> the water is 35 degrees (thats just above freezing) and the air is bout 20 degrees (thats below freezing)!
> only bout 50 here today with a stiff wind!



You keep that chit over there!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You keep that chit over there!



listen here king slug...............i want it to be 60-70 degrees with a lite breeze and sunny!LOL............but its not happening this week:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> the water is 35 degrees (thats just above freezing) and the air is bout 20 degrees (thats below freezing)!
> only bout 50 here today with a stiff wind!



The room I slept in as a kid was 50 degrees when I lived in Wisconsin :hmm3grin2orange:

Cold doesn't bother me much at all.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> listen here king slug...............i want it to be 60-70 degrees with a lite breeze and sunny!LOL............but its not happening this week:msp_thumbdn:



Its getting up to 60 here today :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The room I slept in as a kid was 50 degrees when I lived in Wisconsin :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Cold doesn't bother me much at all.



I don't like cold at all any more!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The room I slept in as a kid was 50 degrees when I lived in Wisconsin :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Cold doesn't bother me much at all.



you get a new definition of cold when you stand in water that cold for 10 hours tryin to catch fish! chills you to the bone and cant get warm for days!! and like the cold cant stand it to hot makes me sick! easier to stay warm than it is to stay cool!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> you get a new definition of cold when you stand in water that cold for 10 hours tryin to catch fish! chills you to the bone and cant get warm for days!! and like the cold cant stand it to hot makes me sick! easier to stay warm than it is to stay cool!



I like it 75 in the day time and 60 at night.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> you get a new definition of cold when you stand in water that cold for 10 hours tryin to catch fish! chills you to the bone and cant get warm for days!! and like the cold cant stand it to hot makes me sick! easier to stay warm than it is to stay cool!



Thats what I say, you can always put on more clothes.. you just cant take off enough clothes! 
Unless your me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I like it 75 in the day time and 60 at night.



yep thats nice!
as far as cold goes i usually take a polar bear swim bout this time of year when the water in my moms pond is bout 40-45 degrees! you are in and out fast!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thats what I say, you can always put on more clothes.. you just cant take off enough clothes!
> Unless your me :hmm3grin2orange:



we already saw you with your clothes off! not something we want to see again!!!!!!!! naked midgets whats the world comin to?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> yep thats nice!
> as far as cold goes i usually take a polar bear swim bout this time of year when the water in my moms pond is bout 40-45 degrees! you are in and out fast!



Nuts


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nuts



lil bit:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> we already saw you with your clothes off! not something we want to see again!!!!!!!! naked midgets whats the world comin to?



And it keeps showing up!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> And it keeps showing up!



SCAREY! isnt it?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> And it keeps showing up!



You guys taking peeks into the WTF thread? The got a few photoshopped pics :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> SCAREY! isnt it?



Very!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You guys taking peeks into the WTF thread? The got a few photoshopped pics :hmm3grin2orange:



Takes way to long for all the pix to load for me.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Takes way to long for all the pix to load for me.



prolly for the best! if there are naked midget pics in there i aint lookin! would have nitemares for weeks!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> prolly for the best! if there are naked midget pics in there i aint lookin! would have nitemares for weeks!



I stihl do from the first time! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I stihl do from the first time! :hmm3grin2orange:



i bet! im not goin....IM NOT GOIN TO LOOK! TO SCEARED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i bet! im not goin....IM NOT GOIN TO LOOK! TO SCEARED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yep! Lost my dinner the first time!


----------



## farrell

john you get the kita back together yet?


----------



## tbone75

Going to go ahead and finish this Kita jug today.And hope it runs?If not I will be buying another jug and try again!  Won't be able to sell or trade this one!To much money in it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john you get the kita back together yet?



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

it will be lovely john!?:msp_confused: maybe.............................
try, try, and try some more! all you can do!
live and learn!


----------



## tbone75

Not going to do anything for while yet?Can barley get up right now!%$#@%$# Back!


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Going to go ahead and finish this Kita jug today.And hope it runs?If not I will be buying another jug and try again!  Won't be able to sell or trade this one!To much money in it :hmm3grin2orange:



Get it FARRELLIZED :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Not going to do anything for while yet?Can barley get up right now!%$#@%$# Back!



your heading to the post office today right?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> it will be lovely john!?:msp_confused: maybe.............................
> try, try, and try some more! all you can do!
> live and learn!



I blame it on to many pain pills yesterday :hmm3grin2orange: Or a huge brain fart? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Not going to do anything for while yet?Can barley get up right now!%$#@%$# Back!



that sucks john! you need a vic and a beer and be good to go! or sometin naked (not midgets!) to get you motivated!


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> your heading to the post office today right?:hmm3grin2orange:



You betcha I am!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I blame it on to many pain pills yesterday :hmm3grin2orange: Or a huge brain fart? :hmm3grin2orange:



blame it on the drugs that way you cant be held responsible


----------



## ndlawrence

mill_wannabe I see you lurking down there! come on it and join :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> that sucks john! you need a vic and a beer and be good to go! or sometin naked (not midgets!) to get you motivated!



I got lortabs ! A step above the vics LOL And still got some tater shine! A naked woman would kill me! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

ndlawrence said:


> Get it FARRELLIZED :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



john prolly knows his way around porting as well as....if not better than me!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john prolly knows his way around porting as well as....if not better than me!



From the looks of this one I don't know chit! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> john prolly knows his way around porting as well as....if not better than me!



I wish i know my way around... im about to give a 350 ago


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> You betcha I am!:msp_thumbsup:



:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup: Now, I need to buy another saw from ya!


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> You got that right!This ranger of mine is a real PIA to get to the oil filter!



3.0 or 4.0? Or do you have the puny 2.3? The filter access on the 4.0 is actually pretty easy to get to. 

Ron, it was on an F150. Major pain in the ass. I drove a piece of rebar through the filter and spun it a 1/4 turn. Still couldn't move it by hand. Stabbed another hole and another 1/4 turn. Nothing, one more time and I could finally get in there. Cut my hand all to hell on the little shield that directs the oil down. Pretty good idea, if it actually funneled the oil.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I got lortabs ! A step above the vics LOL And still got some tater shine! A naked woman would kill me! :hmm3grin2orange:



looks like you already have a plan!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Porting?? Ohh yea im a genius :msp_rolleyes:

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: 
Yea im joking.


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Porting?? Ohh yea im a genius :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> Yea im joking.



well I'm just lucky I'm friends with a genius on here that is gonna hook me up with some numbers


----------



## farrell

ndlawrence said:


> I wish i know my way around... im about to give a 350 ago



we will give you hand! it is rather easy just have to pat attention and not be doin drugs like certain other people we know!


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> 3.0 or 4.0? Or do you have the puny 2.3? The filter access on the 4.0 is actually pretty easy to get to.
> 
> Ron, it was on an F150. Major pain in the ass. I drove a piece of rebar through the filter and spun it a 1/4 turn. Still couldn't move it by hand. Stabbed another hole and another 1/4 turn. Nothing, one more time and I could finally get in there. Cut my hand all to hell on the little shield that directs the oil down. Pretty good idea, if it actually funneled the oil.



Its the 4.0 but you can't get a regular wrench on it.You got to use one that will grab the bottom of it.


----------



## tbone75

This is only my 4th try at porting.The first 3 run real good!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> well I'm just lucky I'm friends with a genius on here that is gonna hook me up with some numbers



Numbers?? 
I just go with my gut feeling


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> This is only my 4th try at porting.The first 3 run real good!



i have done 3 as well! was gonna do the 353 until i decided to part it out! i would do my 350 but the wife likes to run it and dont want it to be to much for her!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Numbers??
> I just go with my gut feeling



how has that worked out so far?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i have done 3 as well! was gonna do the 353 until i decided to part it out! i would do my 350 but the wife likes to run it and dont want it to be to much for her!



I bet she would like it!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I bet she would like it!



she is pi$$ed i muff modded it and made it louder! need to get a flat top 45mm piston for it! she can have the 350, i want a 346!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> she is pi$$ed i muff modded it and made it louder! need to get a flat top 45mm piston for it! she can have the 350, i want a 346!



Them 350s need a little help.They seem to run to hot all the time?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> she is pi$$ed i muff modded it and made it louder! need to get a flat top 45mm piston for it! she can have the 350, i want a 346!



The 353 piston any good?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> how has that worked out so far?




Im joking.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The 353 piston any good?



the 350s do seem to run hot. and 353 piston is junk!


----------



## farrell

gonna have to see bout doin some tradin!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im joking.



sure you are!


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Numbers??
> I just go with my gut feeling



Is that what you used when you hit the "send" button ?












:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Is that what you used when you hit the "send" button ?
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Dont tell anyone but I had butterflies :msp_wub::msp_wub:

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dont tell anyone but I had butterflies :msp_wub::msp_wub:
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



good lord man!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> good lord man!



I sure am not the average teenager!


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> Its the 4.0 but you can't get a regular wrench on it.You got to use one that will grab the bottom of it.



What year? I never used the oil filter wrench but was always able to get in there with a giant pair of channel locks.


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I sure am not the average teenager!



Yeah, you're at least a few inches shy of the national average. You may not have height, but at least you have your......................hell I don't know what you have going for you.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> Yeah, you're at least a few inches shy of the national average. You may not have height, but at least you have your......................hell I don't know what you have going for you.



...Chainsaws would be my only guess? :msp_confused:


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> ...Chainsaws would be my only guess? :msp_confused:



Yeah, but they are Stihls, so those don't count for anything. Might as well own a Dolmar. Looking at you Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> What year? I never used the oil filter wrench but was always able to get in there with a giant pair of channel locks.



98


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> Yeah, but they are Stihls, so those don't count for anything. Might as well own a Dolmar. Looking at you Jerry.



I got dolmars!!!
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> 98



Probably different then, mine was a 2003 and then a 2004.


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got dolmars!!!
> :msp_sneaky:



You may have Dolmars, but you certainly don't 'got' an education in grammar. 

By the way, Dolmars still don't count. Might as well own a Poulan.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> You may have Dolmars, but you certainly don't 'got' an education in grammar.
> 
> By the way, Dolmars still don't count. Might as well own a Poulan.



Sorry... 
"I has gots Dolmars!"


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sorry...
> "I has gots Dolmars!"



Our education system is broken.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> Our education system is broken.



Correction: 

or edcatdion sytem is brokeded.


----------



## ndlawrence

PB said:


> Our education system is broken.



" I aint got no poo lans"


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> " I aint got no poo lans"



I has gots me a few chin saws!


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Correction:
> 
> or edcatdion sytem is brokeded.



That done be betterer


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> That done be betterer



Hows u doin?


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hows u doin?



wheel I aint got no whoman probalums twoday


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> wheel I aint got no whoman probalums twoday



Whomans are cumpliceted! 

Till me the storys maun!


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Whomans are cumpliceted!
> 
> Till me the storys maun!



naw, butt shea told mea congrahulations whin i goted mi last saww ihin


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ndlawrence said:


> naw, butt shea told mea congrahulations whin i goted mi last saww ihin



Garsh darned wumen! 


PB are we annoying you yet?? 
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> Yeah, but they are Stihls, so those don't count for anything. Might as well own a Dolmar. Looking at you Jerry.



Stihls are the only saws that count, stihl made to go the distance, not like the plastic garbage.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihls are the only saws that count, stihl made to go the distance, not like the plastic garbage.



Well said Jerry :cheer: 

Anyone see the new McCulloch saws??


----------



## pioneerguy600

John, did you post a pict of the Kita jug you are porting? I often miss picts If I have to click on them to get them to appear.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well said Jerry :cheer:
> 
> Anyone see the new McCulloch saws??



Unfortunately for me ,yes I have seen them and almost upchuck every time I do.


----------



## farrell

here i will help! johns kita jug


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> here i will help! johns kita jug



Looks like he could open the muffler side of the exhaust port up alittle more?


----------



## PB

PB said:


> Our education system is broken.





ChainsawmanXX said:


> Correction:
> 
> or edcatdion sytem is brokeded.





ndlawrence said:


> " I aint got no poo lans"



Maybe I should restate that. The SOUTH is broken.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ndlawrence said:


> Looks like he could open the muffler side of the exhaust port up alittle more?



The shape of the port is more important but you are also correct on opening up the muffler side, it needs to have enough meat left to make a good seal to the muffler flange but more importantly the port and the muffler openings need to match so that there are no restrictions. I actually make the opening in the muffler slightly bigger all around the exhaust port than the opening in the jug just so there are no protruding edges sticking into the flow when all the parts are assembled. Things can shift a bit after the engines/saws are run for some time.


----------



## PB

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihls are the only saws that count, stihl made to go the distance, not like the plastic garbage.



They use a different scale system in Germany, the proverbial 'distance' is much shorter than it is in Sweden.


----------



## farrell

PB said:


> Maybe I should restate that. The SOUTH is broken.



sure have some grammer and spelling problems here lately!


----------



## ndlawrence

pioneerguy600 said:


> The shape of the port is more important but you are also correct on opening up the muffler side, it needs to have enough meat left to make a good seal to the muffler flange but more importantly the port and the muffler openings need to match so that there are no restrictions. I actually make the opening in the muffler slightly bigger all around the exhaust port than the opening in the jug just so there are no protruding edges sticking into the flow when all the parts are assembled. Things can shift a bit after the engines/saws are run for some time.



On the cylinder side the desired shape is straight sidewalls and a slightly curved roof, Right?


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Garsh darned wumen!
> 
> 
> PB are we annoying you yet??
> :msp_rolleyes:



Please, I am surrounded by teenagers every day.


----------



## ndlawrence

PB said:


> Please, I am surrounded by teenagers every day.


Haha, I'm friends with a girl on fb and every status update she puts she spells "with" "wit" it drives me crazy!


----------



## PB

ndlawrence said:


> Haha, I'm friends with a girl on fb and every status update she puts she spells "with" "wit" it drives me crazy!



grl u b crzy


----------



## PB

Here is a fun game for you the next time you talk to a teenager. Count how many times they say the word 'like'. You win if you can keep count.


----------



## ndlawrence

PB said:


> grl u b crzy



Here's a quote from her page "candace I'm blowing ur fone up haha"


Here's another "22 maybe if I got hang out wit u an get to no u"


----------



## ndlawrence

PB said:


> Here is a fun game for you the next time you talk to a teenager. Count how many times they say the word 'like'. You win if you can keep count.



We ain't all bad! haha just most of em


----------



## PB

ndlawrence said:


> Here's a quote from her page "candace I'm blowing ur fone up haha"



I hope she has a nice rack. If she doesn't why are you friends?


----------



## farrell

freakin kids! need a good:deadhorse:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> I hope she has a nice rack. If she doesn't why are you friends?



Like that is like the funniest thing iv like... seen all day....
"ChainsawmanXX likes this"


----------



## PB

ndlawrence said:


> We ain't all bad! haha just most of em



I know a guy on a chainsaw website that spells "them" with "em". It drives me nuts. If I could just find a good quote......


----------



## AU_K2500

PB said:


> I hope she has a nice rack. If she doesn't why are you friends?



+1


----------



## ndlawrence

PB said:


> I hope she has a nice rack. If she doesn't why are you friends?



She's probably bored out .050 over by now, much more and she'll have over heating issues! She's already got a baby and she's 14!


----------



## farrell

jerry, you think john went to far on the exhaust in regards to the piston skirt? looks close. thought everything else looked pretty good but i do i agree the exhaust flange could be opened up more.


----------



## AU_K2500

ndlawrence said:


> She's probably bored out .050 over by now, much more and she'll have over heating issues! She's already got a baby and she's 14!



Only in Alabama!

Correction, Only in NORTH Alabama.


----------



## ndlawrence

PB said:


> I know a guy on a chainsaw website that spells "them" with "em". It drives me nuts. If I could just find a good quote......



who me? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## PB

ndlawrence said:


> She's probably bored out .050 over by now, much more and she'll have over heating issues! She's already got a baby and she's 14!



I hear Dixie playing somewhere.


----------



## ndlawrence

AU_K2500 said:


> Only in Alabama!
> 
> Correction, Only in NORTH Alabama.



She's close to the TN line... Just saying :msp_biggrin:


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> freakin kids! need a good:deadhorse:



*i will reiterate this!*


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> *i will reiterate this!*



:stupid::welcome:


----------



## PB

ndlawrence said:


> :stupid::welcome:



I see that you are 16. Shouldn't you be in school right now?


----------



## ndlawrence

PB said:


> I see that you are 16. Shouldn't you be in school right now?



I am homeschooled.


----------



## farrell

ndlawrence said:


> I am homeschooled.



yep!!!! explains alot!:msp_biggrin:











(joking):msp_w00t:


----------



## PB

ndlawrence said:


> I am homeschooled.



.................Oh Lord. Home schooled in Alabama? That's like going to college in the Caribbean.


Just kidding, as long as your teacher is capable.


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> yep!!!! explains alot!:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (joking):msp_w00t:


:notrolls2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ndlawrence said:


> On the cylinder side the desired shape is straight sidewalls and a slightly curved roof, Right?



On the exhaust port.


----------



## ndlawrence

PB said:


> .................Oh Lord. Home schooled in Alabama? That's like going to college in the Caribbean.
> 
> 
> Just kidding, as long as your teacher is capable.



Yepp, Just FYI I am already attending the university of north Alabama getting my basics, I as soon as I graduate high school I'm going to the University of Alabama Huntsville to complete my Mechanical engineering degree All with a 4.0 gpa


----------



## ndlawrence

pioneerguy600 said:


> On the exhaust port.



And the intake port?


----------



## farrell

ndlawrence said:


> I am homeschooled.



some of classes include catfish grabblin? gator wrestlin? fryin chicken? 








joking again! had to get it out! sorry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> jerry, you think john went to far on the exhaust in regards to the piston skirt? looks close. thought everything else looked pretty good but i do i agree the exhaust flange could be opened up more.



Not really shure, I can`t interpert his lines, he has only one set of vertical lines down the cylinder on either side of the ports, are they denoting the width of the piston skirt or the maximum amount he can take out for the port opening? I mark mine for both and also where the ring end keeper pins are located, them mark my limits for opening and extending the upper transfers so that they do not get too close to the keeper pins/ring ends.


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> some of classes include catfish grabblin? gator wrestlin? fryin chicken?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joking again! had to get it out! sorry!



Nope but I do get to count credits for a mechanics class, a welding class and a building class


----------



## pioneerguy600

ndlawrence said:


> And the intake port?



The intake port can be shaped differently as the piston rings do not pass over it during normal operation. The top and bottom of the intake port does not need the arch that the exhaust port needs to tuck the rings back in.


----------



## ndlawrence

pioneerguy600 said:


> The intake port can be shaped differently as the piston rings do not pass over it during normal operation. The top and bottom of the intake port does not need the arch that the exhaust port needs to tuck the rings back in.



Ohhh I see now! that makes sense!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not really shure, I can`t interpert his lines, he has only one set of vertical lines down the cylinder on either side of the ports, are they denoting the width of the piston skirt or the maximum amount he can take out for the port opening? I mark mine for both and also where the ring end keeper pins are located, them mark my limits for opening and extending the upper transfers so that they do not get too close to the keeper pins/ring ends.



i was curious if he factored in stock safety on the lines. if thats the case he should be okay i would think. i havent done a new jug yet, the ones i have done (used saws) have the skirt witness lines (darken up with a fine tip sharpie) and i grind to those lines leaving enough for sealing purposes.


----------



## PB

ndlawrence said:


> Yepp, Just FYI I am already attending the university of north Alabama getting my basics, I as soon as I graduate high school I'm going to the University of Alabama Huntsville to complete my Mechanical engineering degree All with a 4.0 gpa



Good for you. I have had many home schooled students. On average they don't tend to do as well as the other students, but I think that is because most of the home school teachers don't have a firm grasp on biology. Not that they do bad, they are just a little handicapped for the first few weeks of class. 

You would be better off at a Big Ten school.......but I digress.


----------



## ndlawrence

PB said:


> Good for you. I have had many home schooled students. On average they don't tend to do as well as the other students, but I think that is because most of the home school teachers don't have a firm grasp on biology. Not that they do bad, they are just a little handicapped for the first few weeks of class.
> 
> *You would be better off at a Big Ten school.......but I digress*.



The reason is because Uah is close enough to still live at home for me


----------



## PB

ndlawrence said:


> The reason is because Uah is close enough to still live at home for me



I figured. You will save a LOT of money by commuting, rather than living on campus. It may not be as cool living with your parents, but when you are done you will have saved about 40K.


----------



## ndlawrence

PB said:


> I figured. You will save a LOT of money by commuting, rather than living on campus. It may not be as cool living with your parents, but when you are done you will have saved about 40K.



Who have I got to impress anyways?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> i was curious if he factored in stock safety on the lines. if thats the case he should be okay i would think. i havent done a new jug yet, the ones i have done (used saws) have the skirt witness lines (darken up with a fine tip sharpie) and i grind to those lines leaving enough for sealing purposes.



On used it is much easier to tell where you are as mentioned, the wear lines give you a good idea where the limits are. On a new set its best to mount the piston without rings, slide the cylinder on and bolt it down. With a lead pencil that has a very sharp grind on it so that the lead has a very fine point on it insert it in through the exhaust port and trace the outline of the port on the piston, when all didassembled again insert the piston in the bore and match the outline of the exhaust port on the piston to the cylinder. This will now accurately locate all the skirt widths and they can be marked onto the cylinder walls, ring end pins can be located by actual measurements and transfered to the cylinder walls by using the skirt lines as a measuring point.


----------



## PB

ndlawrence said:


> Who have I got to impress anyways?:hmm3grin2orange:



I have been to the U of Alabama campus. Trust me, there are tons of people to impress. Mostly of the opposite sex. I do have to hand it to the south for growing some good looking women.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> On used it is much easier to tell where you are as mentioned, the wear lines give you a good idea where the limits are. On a new set its best to mount the piston without rings, slide the cylinder on and bolt it down. With a lead pencil that has a very sharp grind on it so that the lead has a very fine point on it insert it in through the exhaust port and trace the outline of the port on the piston, when all didassembled again insert the piston in the bore and match the outline of the exhaust port on the piston to the cylinder. This will now accurately locate all the skirt widths and they can be marked onto the cylinder walls, ring end pins can be located by actual measurements and transfered to the cylinder walls by using the skirt lines as a seasuring point.



as always jerry....great info!


----------



## ndlawrence

PB said:


> I have been to the U of Alabama campus. Trust me, there are tons of people to impress. Mostly of the opposite sex. I do have to hand it to the south for growing some good looking women.



Haha that's the truth! but around here there all taken


----------



## farrell

ndlawrence said:


> Who have I got to impress anyways?:hmm3grin2orange:



leave the women alone! they take away all your fun!


----------



## PB

Some good news for New England, they are starting to sell non-ethanol 91 octane. I only know of one marina in western ME selling the stuff but hopefully it will make its way east.


----------



## PB

farrell said:


> leave the women alone! they take away all your fun!



Yes, but the right woman can be all the fun you need.


----------



## farrell

PB said:


> Yes, but the right woman can be all the fun you need.



hahahahahahahahahahaha.......its not nice to lie!


----------



## farrell

PB said:


> Some good news for New England, they are starting to sell non-ethanol 91 octane. I only know of one marina in western ME selling the stuff but hopefully it will make its way east.



a marina north me sells it!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not really shure, I can`t interpert his lines, he has only one set of vertical lines down the cylinder on either side of the ports, are they denoting the width of the piston skirt or the maximum amount he can take out for the port opening? I mark mine for both and also where the ring end keeper pins are located, them mark my limits for opening and extending the upper transfers so that they do not get too close to the keeper pins/ring ends.



The lines are as wide as I wanted to go.Leaving 2mm for each side of the skirt.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The lines are as wide as I wanted to go.Leaving 2mm for each side of the skirt.




now that we have that cleared up! what you worried about?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> Yes, but the right woman can be all the fun you need.



Have to agree with you PB! 
The wrong women will leave a bad taste in your mouth!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Have to agree with you PB!
> The wrong women will leave a bad taste in your mouth!



i had a good one then she turned bad.......shes gone now and good ridence! now have another good one........time will tell how she turns out!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Have to agree with you PB!
> The wrong women will leave a bad taste in your mouth!



yes..yes they will! fish!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The lines are as wide as I wanted to go.Leaving 2mm for each side of the skirt.



I figured they were your max limit lines, that port shape will be ok, nothing seriously wrong with it. Only the top and bottom arch needs a good chamfer, actually the most near the center of the port, the sides need very little, just enough to remove any inward protruding burrs. I only make my chamfers around .010 max nearing the center and taper them outwards til they are hardly noticeable with the naked eye.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> i had a good one then she turned bad.......shes gone now and good ridence! now have another good one........time will tell how she turns out!



Im in the same situation  

Not as bad as yours though lol.


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im in the same situation
> 
> Not as bad as yours though lol.



hope yours turns out good lil buddy!


----------



## tbone75

I go to the PO for a min. and you guys yak up a storm :msp_biggrin:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I go to the PO for a min. and you guys yak up a storm :msp_biggrin:



we have been where were you?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> we have been where were you?



Had to mail out 3 boxes! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Had to mail out 3 boxes! LOL



anything for me?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> anything for me?:msp_rolleyes:



Nah it was all pooiln stuff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nah it was all pooiln stuff :hmm3grin2orange:



yep dont want any of that!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> yep dont want any of that!



Marc will be happy! 2 boxes of poolin stuff!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Marc will be happy! 2 boxes of poolin stuff!



thats good!


----------



## tbone75

OK back to grinding some more.Pics later LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Marc will be happy! 2 boxes of poolin stuff!



You spelled my name wrong, its with a K not a C....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You spelled my name wrong, its with a K not a C....



Bet I got your address wrong too :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Bet I got your address wrong too :hmm3grin2orange:



whadya do that fur?


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.....snow, rain, sleet, hail most all day....all set to shoot a coat of clear on the custom ash bath vanity that I built last week when the lady (client) calls up and thinks she wants different legs on it............but doesn't know how different...or tall or shape or anything......soooooooo......a man showed up with a Jonsereds 451EV that was not running and wanted it cured....I decided not to fixate on a possible leg cure and spend my energy on a good little saw project.. Cleaned the fuel filter, vac and pressure tested the fuel line, cleaned the carb fired it up and tuned it. Idled perfect, accelerated quickly and peaked out right at 12,300 as speced. Nice running little saw....all fixed, no new parts needed.....pretty good for a 30 yr old saw. Heated handles worked as well..... 

This guy is the older brother of the two guys that picked up the four Jonsereds I fixed last week......cool...a Jonsereds family!! Definately helps my saw fund!!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> whadya do that fur?



You didn't want no poolin stuff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You didn't want no poolin stuff :hmm3grin2orange:



I dont remember saying that. LOL. 

Still waiting on LP to get back to me on the 65.


----------



## tbone75

A little more grinding.You can the gasket I can't open the exhaust up much more.Its as wide as I can go too.Already out to the bolt tubes in the muffler.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I dont remember saying that. LOL.
> 
> Still waiting on LP to get back to me on the 65.



Sorry that was the last of my poolin stuff.How about a Husky 45?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Sorry that was the last of my poolin stuff.How about a Husky 45?



Lol, I was just messing with ya John.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> You didn't want no poolin stuff :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm droolin' for poolin...:drool:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Sorry that was the last of my poolin stuff.How about a Husky 45?



I'll take the husky!


----------



## diggers_dad

Got two boxes of red meanness in the mail today. Max was excited 'cause these are marked for being "His" saws. He was pretty excited when he saw........





............the bubble wrap.

I sorted through saw stuff and he popped the little plastic bubbles. He did mention looking at the saws after supper. He was confused; thought they came pre-assembled, not "some assembly required."

Hey John, it looks like there should be at least two good saws in there, maybe three. Max and I thank you! :wave:

Your box heads out tomorrow. You should have it before the week is out.


----------



## AU_K2500

ndlawrence said:


> I'll take the husky!



easy killer....seniority rules.


----------



## dancan

Poolins ! These come out of that cesPoolin factory .


----------



## diggers_dad

ndlawrence said:


> I'll take the husky!



You know that's just a poolin with some Easter egg dye, right?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Got two boxes of red meanness in the mail today. Max was excited 'cause these are marked for being "His" saws. He was pretty excited when he saw........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............the bubble wrap.
> 
> I sorted through saw stuff and he popped the little plastic bubbles. He did mention looking at the saws after supper. He was confused; thought they came pre-assembled, not "some assembly required."
> 
> Hey John, it looks like there should be at least two good saws in there, maybe three. Max and I thank you! :wave:
> 
> Your box heads out tomorrow. You should have it before the week is out.



Bubble wrap is fun stuff! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Poolins ! These come out of that cesPoolin factory .



Look at all them Huskys Dan has :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

A couple of XP's in that pile , no , they're not new ('cept the 262) I just took them outa the box to see if I could air them out but it's not working .


----------



## Cantdog

Those Hosskees look like they been rode hard and put away wet!! They smell a lot better to me when they look like that...the dead presidents smell has all but worn completely away..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I got to do some saw work today!! :msp_w00t:
Anyone wanna see??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A little more grinding.You can the gasket I can't open the exhaust up much more.Its as wide as I can go too.Already out to the bolt tubes in the muffler.



I like the light in the jug.


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got to do some saw work today!! :msp_w00t:
> Anyone wanna see??



Dear god, please no


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got to do some saw work today!! :msp_w00t:
> Anyone wanna see??



Do we have to? Does it involve a bucket truck so that you could cut the felling notch and backcut?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Poolins ! These come out of that cesPoolin factory .



I am glad you didn`t bring those with you when you dropped by today.....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX




----------



## ChainsawmanXX




----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


>



Ill be damned. you CAN polish a turd!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> A couple of XP's in that pile , no , they're not new ('cept the 262) I just took them outa the box to see if I could air them out but it's not working .



Cmon Dan,,show us the rest of the Husky herd !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Ill be damned. you CAN polish a turd!



Turd????? 
I'v got a sweet spot for them small homies


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Turd?????
> I'v got a sweet spot for them small homies



Ive got one and a half SEZ auto's....mostly thanks to you. It a runner for sure. some power for a little guy. I put too much bar oil in, and shes piddled all over the floor, what with those stupid drain hole in the carb box and oil tank, is there supposed to be more than just a hole with a cotter pin in it? 

Ive got a clutch cover if you need one to replace that cracked one.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Ive got one and a half SEZ auto's....mostly thanks to you. It a runner for sure. some power for a little guy. I put too much bar oil in, and shes piddled all over the floor, what with those stupid drain hole in the carb box and oil tank, is there supposed to be more than just a hole with a cotter pin in it?
> 
> Ive got a clutch cover if you need one to replace that cracked one.



Your welcome! I never messed with that saw, cant believe it was just a on/off switch  
Nope thats it, all EZ's have that. 

Nahh, I might just fine a NOS one.


----------



## tbone75

Piston pix.Now I need to clean it up? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Piston pix.Now I need to clean it up? LOL



Plenty of room to open up those windows and lots of weight you can cut off.


----------



## tbone75

The base of the jug almost matches.All but one little part.Hope you can see the little mark on it? I would guess I should take that out to match the case.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The base of the jug almost matches.All but one little part.Hope you can see the little mark on it? I would guess I should take that out to match the case.



Take it out.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Plenty of room to open up those windows and lots of weight you can cut off.



I am not sure how much and where to take it off? I know I can smooth everything up.But other than that? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron you stihl stinking up the house? LOL I just ate half dozen deviled eggs! Could get bad here too? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hello gentleman, and Slugo.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am not sure how much and where to take it off? I know I can smooth everything up.But other than that? LOL



Wish I had a piston like that here to show you what I would do to it but I only have Stihl pistons and picts of Stihl pistons. Open the windows outward from center and make all bevels complimentary to allowing air to flow from the inside to outside and pass over to the lower transfers of the cylinder. Shave off all sharp corners and casting marks, this may only lighten up the piston but that helps quite a bit also.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello gentleman, and Slugo.



How ya doin JimBob


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> How ya doin JimBob



I am doing great. Trying to do a little catchup reading and hanging out with the wife, sneaking in to the puter every few minutes. Planning the new woodshop out in my mind and going crazy waiting for the paperwork to get done to finalize it all. How about you?


----------



## jimdad07

I must stink like azz or something...


----------



## AU_K2500

no deviled eggs here but some pasta salad and chicken. letting it all settle now, figured it would be to catch up on AS.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> no deviled eggs here but some pasta salad and chicken. letting it all settle now, figured it would be to catch up on AS.



So how's the l65 project??


----------



## tbone75

Had to tuck the OL in. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> So how's the l65 project??



waiting on LP to send me his parts saw, and a B&C from Bplust. Still no spark. Im gonna wait till LP's saw gets here and see if his has spark, and if not, im gonna order an ignition module.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> waiting on LP to send me his parts saw, and a B&C from Bplust. Still no spark. Im gonna wait till LP's saw gets here and see if his has spark, and if not, im gonna order an ignition module.



I was gonna buy that saw for you  
Im gonna send you another project saw that will make you stress out


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I was gonna buy that saw for you
> Im gonna send you another project saw that will make you stress out



he said he was still in the christmas giving spirit. giving me the saw for shipping. its all there but the clutch cover, and has a scored P&C.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John, I got your saws today  

Im gonna push my mom to get the saws out. She had another doct appt today. They are doing some tests.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John, I got your saws today
> 
> Im gonna push my mom to get the saws out. She had another doct appt today. They are doing some tests.



Glad they got there!Sure hope your Mom is OK!


----------



## PB

Anyone have a need for a near new skip chain for a 32" bar? It is Oregon 72LG with 92 drivers, or that is what is on the tag. 

I was just cleaning up some chains. Tossed a bunch but thought I would off up the good ones before I cut them down into different sizes.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Anyone have a need for a near new skip chain for a 32" bar? It is Oregon 72LG with 92 drivers, or that is what is on the tag.
> 
> I was just cleaning up some chains. Tossed a bunch but thought I would off up the good ones before I cut them down into different sizes.



I have a 32" bar for a stihl.Not sure what gauge it is?If it works I could sure use it!


----------



## Sagetown

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wish I had a piston like that here to show you what I would do to it but I only have Stihl pistons and picts of Stihl pistons. Open the windows outward from center and make all bevels complimentary to allowing air to flow from the inside to outside and pass over to the lower transfers of the cylinder. Shave off all sharp corners and casting marks, this may only lighten up the piston but that helps quite a bit also.





jimdad07 said:


> Hello gentleman, and Slugo.



Y'all got a reppin'.


----------



## diggers_dad

Where is everybody? What do you guys do all night, sleep? C'mon, there are saws to be traded and stuff.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

diggers_dad said:


> Where is everybody? What do you guys do all night, sleep? C'mon, there are saws to be traded and stuff.



No more saw tradin  Im bummed out on doing that for awhile! LOL


----------



## dancan

Yak Yak Yak Yak ZZZSlack !
I see the bedwarmerz are hard at it .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sagetown said:


> Y'all got a reppin'.



Why, thank you kind sir, what brings you to this fine thread?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I have a 32" bar for a stihl.Not sure what gauge it is?If it works I could sure use it!



You will take ANYTHING saw related. If I start to think my CAD is bad I just think "Well, I'm not building a whole new shop to store all of my non-running saws that I don't have parts for and probably will never have time to work on like SOME people."



ChainsawmanXX said:


> No more saw tradin  Im bummed out on doing that for awhile! LOL



On the other side of the coin we have complete denial. 

You two need to see a Sawcologist. Soon.


----------



## dancan

Did you see the Sawcowologist pic in the wtf thread ?


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.....kinda slow for you guys last night...we got a fair amount of rain yesterday..almost perfect too...never really poured for mosre than 5 mins so all the water gotabsorbed into the fround rather than running off to the sea before helping. Nice and clear this morning but rain agian this afternoon...things should green up nicely when we get a couple days of sun. Ordered the turbo charger for the OL Saab yesterday......need ASAP so shipped it 2 day...printed out the orders..(2, needed installation copper washers and orings)....the accountant (wife) looked at the slips when she got home.....seems the dufus that took the phone order on the turbo failed on the address and typed it in as Blue Hill MA instead of Blue Hill ME...:bang: .... :angry2: ..... .........however the street address and zip code were correct so perhaps it will come to the zip code.....went with the OEM Garret...could have gone with a cheaper AM unit from the far east.... with the same warrantee......but could not bring myself to do so......everything should be here by tomorrow...so the saga continues......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Did you see the Sawcowologist pic in the wtf thread ?



Wus he neckid?????


----------



## dancan

I got an email from the NB fellow , says he's here in town and has some 254/257/262 parts in a box for me that he will sell real cheap but didn't bring all I asked for which means the antiques and Stihl stuff is still in NB . I don't have his cell # so all I can do is wait ....and wait .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Wus he neckid?????



All I'll say is there is a cow involved and the term "Up to the elbow" comes to mind .
Gotta love Photoshop and the guy's that know how to use it LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> All I'll say is there is a cow involved and the term "Up to the elbow" comes to mind .
> Gotta love Photoshop and the guy's that know how to use it LOL .




OOOOOOOOOOWWWWWwwww.......NOT pretty...glad I missed that one..and it's way to early to go look now...that will require at least 2 Ballantines...save that for later....poor midgit.....the question is, was he going in or coming out?????


----------



## dancan

I never mentioned any names LOL !


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas, Whats new up north?


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> Did you see the Sawcowologist pic in the wtf thread ?



No. I thought I was being original with that "sawcologist" thing. Dang it!


----------



## farrell

mornin fellow saw enthusiasts!


----------



## farrell

fine since no one else will do it.....................john this ones for you:msp_tongue:






















i would say it is looking pretty good!


----------



## farrell

never did get pics of what my 372 or my buddies 757 port jobs looked like. but i do have the pics of my 268.......


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,Ok,,,,i WILL get to grinding on the jug today,,,,,,,maybe.
been waiting a week for the muffler to come in,need that to finish the job,in case it dont match up like the old crushed one 
first,laundry,clean kitchen,dishes,etc.


----------



## farrell

ron, is that the 372BB?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,Ok,,,,i WILL get to grinding on the jug today,,,,,,,maybe.
> been waiting a week for the muffler to come in,need that to finish the job,in case it dont match up like the old crushed one
> first,laundry,clean kitchen,dishes,etc.



You can come clean my house and do my laundry and dishes next Ron!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> ron, is that the 372BB?



Yes it is


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> You can come clean my house and do my laundry and dishes next Ron!



:msp_tongue:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Yes it is



doin a complete work over on it? or just lettin breathe a lil better?


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> You can come clean my house and do my laundry and dishes next Ron!



Hike up your skirt and do it yourself like the rest of us!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> doin a complete work over on it? or just lettin breathe a lil better?



Just a mild job to help it out,not to much to grind on really.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Just a mild job to help it out,not to much to grind on really.



when i did my 372 wasnt much to do on the intake, had to unshroud the lower transfers and case match, the exhaust at jug wall not much widening but at the muffler was able to really widen it


----------



## tbone75

I've been gone all day and you guys didn't have much to say? I was afraid I would be catching up for hours.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I've been gone all day and you guys didn't have much to say? I was afraid I would be catching up for hours.



nobody is here john! im bored nobody to talk to!:msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> when i did my 372 wasnt much to do on the intake, had to unshroud the lower transfers and case match, the exhaust at jug wall not much widening but at the muffler was able to really widen it



Very little to do on this one to match to case.
i dont have the muffler right now so that leaves that side out.


----------



## tbone75

I see old blue stinky is getting ready to do some grinding


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Very little to do on this one to match to case.
> i dont have the muffler right now so that leaves that side out.



i will pull the muff off mine and put a pic up tomorrow just for giggles!


----------



## tbone75

I will do some more grinding later today.Got to go back into town in a little bit.Another dentist appt. YUK !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I will do some more grinding later today.Got to go back into town in a little bit.Another dentist appt. YUK !



grinding? dentist?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> grinding? dentist?



You got it! LOL I will ask him if he has any used grinders or sale LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You got it! LOL I will ask him if he has any used grinders or sale LOL



maybe you can learn him a thing or two bout grindin!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> maybe you can learn him a thing or two bout grindin!:msp_biggrin:



I just try to get out of there ASAP ! LOL This is what I get for not going in 10 years LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I just try to get out of there ASAP ! LOL This is what I get for not going in 10 years LOL



dont blame you there! i hate the dentist!


----------



## farrell

oh dont forget to have him port and polish while he is in there!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> maybe you can learn him a thing or two bout grindin!:msp_biggrin:



Open up the intake port !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

This Kita muffler looks like it will be a PIA to do anything to? Not so sure how I will get in there?


----------



## AU_K2500

anybody Seen Lil' Possum......

Not much going on here today, gotta get ready for my trip tomorrow, get my hair cut, shave, iron some clothes....oh boy!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Open up the intake port !! LOL !!



Got plenty of flow out the exhaust :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> got plenty of flow out the exhaust :hmm3grin2orange:



oh.....tmi!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> anybody Seen Lil' Possum......
> 
> Not much going on here today, gotta get ready for my trip tomorrow, get my hair cut, shave, iron some clothes....oh boy!



Haven't seen him on for a while?Not in here anyway.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Haven't seen him on for a while?Not in here anyway.



Hmm, oh well, was hoping to get that second 65 by friday, ive got some spare time this weekend! the OL has plans with a friend to go off and do something, said it would probably take all day, I said, Take your time dear!:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Had a call from the dentist.He had to leave for an emergency LOL So I get to stay home and play with saws!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> This Kita muffler looks like it will be a PIA to do anything to? Not so sure how I will get in there?



If its the crimped style I warm up the crimp with a propane torch, then gently bend it out with a screwdriver. Someone on here gave me the tip on warming the metal up; it makes it a lot easier. After doing the work inside I re-crimp it closed. You have to take your time to get it crimped well and looking factory.


----------



## AU_K2500

I got ants in my pants....


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> I have a 32" bar for a stihl.Not sure what gauge it is?If it works I could sure use it!



Let me know what you find out.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I got ants in my pants....



Is that worse than clams? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Let me know what you find out.



Chit forgot to look! I will in just a sec. OK a quarter fits in the slot? LOL so 3/8-? 063 maybe?


----------



## AU_K2500

Ants go away after a while, but Clams, as i understand it are for life.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Ants go away after a while, but Clams, as i understand it are for life.



OK LOL Plus they smell real bad from what Papa Smurf said? :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

its slow in here today, havent seen the midget.


----------



## tbone75

Taking a grinder brake.Piston is next.


----------



## ndlawrence

AU_K2500 said:


> its slow in here today, havent seen the midget.



He's still in texas :msp_unsure:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Taking a grinder brake.Piston is next.



Be sure and put pics up for me. I want to see what the finished product looks like.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Be sure and put pics up for me. I want to see what the finished product looks like.



I will so Ron and Jerry can tell me what I muffed up on it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> its slow in here today, havent seen the midget.



Give him your phone # He will send you some pix :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

It may snow tonight and tomorrow! Dan went and sent that chit down here! I think he just made it to #1 meenie in here :msp_thumbdn: Sorry Ron but your #2 for now :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Give him your phone # He will send you some pix :hmm3grin2orange:



Geez, I though we were friends? what did i ever do to you!?


----------



## dancan

Hmm ? Flick , flick flick , flick...................Dayum , I think that switch is broken again .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmm ? Flick , flick flick , flick...................Dayum , I think that switch is broken again .



Sure it is Dan :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

Well I did try .....................a little .


----------



## tbone75

Piston pix Not to sure you can see anything?So far all I did was smooth up the casting marks.Kinda tapered everything to the inside.What more should I do? :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well I did try .....................a little .



:msp_sneaky::msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Geez, I though we were friends? what did i ever do to you!?



:msp_wub: That was LOW


----------



## AU_K2500

well no dice here. Didnt hear from Bryan P or Lil Possum today...damnit.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well no dice here. Didnt hear from Bryan P or Lil Possum today...damnit.



I will try and get the 45 dug out tomorrow so you got something to do  Its has a pile of saws on top of it


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I will try and get the 45 dug out tomorrow so you got something to do  Its has a pile of saws on top of it



That sounds good, dont push yourself. im really just anxious to get the 65 running. all the other projects will fall in behind that!


----------



## tbone75

Sure is quiet in here tonight?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

:msp_sleep::msp_sleep:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :msp_sleep::msp_sleep:



So the midget was sleeping :msp_sneaky: You got any saws to trade me for the Echo or you still want to buy it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> That sounds good, dont push yourself. im really just anxious to get the 65 running. all the other projects will fall in behind that!



Get it running I may want it back? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> So the midget was sleeping :msp_sneaky: You got any saws to trade me for the Echo or you still want to buy it? LOL



Yeaaa I was sleeping  
How about a nice 038???  
Umm.. Not sure what I have? What are you looking for? I have this nice 3.7 roper  
No one believes me but these things are SLEEPERS! 

Either way, my mom has got the 112 in a box finally.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yeaaa I was sleeping
> How about a nice 038???
> Umm.. Not sure what I have? What are you looking for? I have this nice 3.7 roper
> No one believes me but these things are SLEEPERS!
> 
> Either way, my mom has got the 112 in a box finally.



Nah I got a nice 038Mag LOL How about a 123 ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Nah I got a nice 038Mag LOL How about a 123 ?



A 123?? 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
Your funny!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I just got a bar for my 123, and my Contra  

Im gonna have to keep the 123 for alittle.. I'v always dreamed of having a Large Dolly. 

Let me think on what I got. Just like you, I forget to much :/


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I just got a bar for my 123, and my Contra
> 
> Im gonna have to keep the 123 for alittle.. I'v always dreamed of having a Large Dolly.
> 
> Let me think on what I got. Just like you, I forget to much :/



But I don't have a 123 :msp_wub: Got 111,112,115,116,120,???,143 see I need it


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sure is quiet in here tonight?



That's the way Humper the cat likes it , he's just jumped my dog's stuffed sheep for the third time tonight and he wanted to know if you're rose were out yet .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> But I don't have a 123 :msp_wub: Got 111,112,115,116,120,???,143 see I need it



Its yours when I wanna get rid of it  

Ya know unless Nate wants it! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: (Joking)


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's the way Humper the cat likes it , he's just jumped my dog's stuffed sheep for the third time tonight and he wanted to know if you're rose were out yet .



Roses? You want to hurt the cat :msp_ohmy:


----------



## dancan

No , they're for the sheep , he's at it again , I think he's in luv LOL .
I think a phone call to the vet is gonna happen soon and he'll be turned into a HossKee .


----------



## PB

Evening boys. A good friend of mine got past his doctoral defense tonight and we went out to celebrate. It is a very minor celebration for 5 years of hard work. 

We drank a fair amount of beer though. Hopefully, I am as lucky in a couple of years.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No , they're for the sheep , he's at it again , I think he's in luv LOL .
> I think a phone call to the vet is gonna happen soon and he'll be turned into a HossKee .



Poor cat! :msp_ohmy: Robin can help you out! Close nuff to a horse :msp_wink:


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> Chit forgot to look! I will in just a sec. OK a quarter fits in the slot? LOL so 3/8-? 063 maybe?



That sounds about right for a Stihl, unfortunately this is .050 chain.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Evening boys. A good friend of mine got past his doctoral defense tonight and we went out to celebrate. It is a very minor celebration for 5 years of hard work.
> 
> We drank a fair amount of beer though. Hopefully, I am as lucky in a couple of years.



Don't let Chris see that! He will have a cow! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> That sounds about right for a Stihl, unfortunately this is .050 chain.



Thanks anyway!


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> That sounds about right for a Stihl, unfortunately this is .050 chain.



You want to send it to N.S., I have plenty of bars that fit that chain.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Piston pix Not to sure you can see anything?So far all I did was smooth up the casting marks.Kinda tapered everything to the inside.What more should I do? :msp_smile:



You gotta open that thing up!!! Angle the windows back toward the curvature of the skirt and also as much as you can towards the wristpin bosses. cut the top down (or up actually) and make them even with each other and to the "roof", just under the under the ring lands,......remember the charge is trying to get out of the piston...make it as easy as possible..lose any sharp edges...think flow outward....


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Evening boys. A good friend of mine got past his doctoral defense tonight and we went out to celebrate. It is a very minor celebration for 5 years of hard work.
> 
> We drank a fair amount of beer though. Hopefully, I am as lucky in a couple of years.




Congrats to your friend Lee...I know you guys spend alot of time, energy (and money) and sometimes grief getting to that point.

I'am sure when your time comes you do fine as well!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You gotta open that thing up!!! Angle the windows back toward the curvature of the skirt and also as much as you can towards the wristpin bosses. cut the top down (or up actually) and make them even with each other and to the "roof", just under the under the ring lands,......remember the charge is trying to get out of the piston...make it as easy as possible..lose any sharp edges...think flow outward....



This is my first try at a piston so I am a little uneasy! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> This is my first try at a piston so I am a little uneasy! LOL




John.....remember the big guy hates a coward......LOL!!!


----------



## ndlawrence

What's up fellas?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John.....remember the big guy hates a coward......LOL!!!



OK just call me chicken chit :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> OK just call me chicken chit :hmm3grin2orange:



what up chicken chit?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> OK just call me chicken chit :hmm3grin2orange:




You know I wasn't talking about Jerry??? I meen the real "big guy"...not Ron either....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

At least pistons are cheap! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You know I wasn't talking about Jerry??? I meen the real "big guy"...not Ron either....LOL!!!



Yep the real Big Guy!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> At least pistons are cheap! :hmm3grin2orange:



You'll do fine just keep hacking and posting......as Cheech and Chong would say "Do a little....and do a little more".......LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You'll do fine just keep hacking and posting......as Cheech and Chong would say "Do a little....and do a little more".......LOL!!!



You know I don't quit! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

All this talk of porting. I kind of want to give it a shot, im thinking the the 65 might be my best bet, especially since i have another complete saw coming with a scored P&C.

Are P&C's interchangeable at all? do i have options for the 65....could I even find a P&C that would fit and not break the bank.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> You know I don't quit! LOL





AU_K2500 said:


> All this talk of porting. I kind of want to give it a shot, im thinking the the 65 might be my best bet, especially since i have another complete saw coming with a scored P&C.
> 
> Are P&C's interchangeable at all? do i have options for the 65....could I even find a P&C that would fit and not break the bank.



Give it a shot, Mark. I watched John start in on one and had to do it myself. Once you try it - there's no going back. John had Jerry and Ron and maybe a few more giving him tips on a 350 and it came out pretty nice. I started on a Wild Thing and it ran like a scalded cat. I ruined a cylinder in the process because I took off too much too soon, but once I got the basics down it came together pretty well.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> All this talk of porting. I kind of want to give it a shot, im thinking the the 65 might be my best bet, especially since i have another complete saw coming with a scored P&C.
> 
> Are P&C's interchangeable at all? do i have options for the 65....could I even find a P&C that would fit and not break the bank.



That 65 wouldn't respond real great to a porting. 
But you can practice on the junk cylinder!


----------



## AU_K2500

diggers_dad said:


> Give it a shot, Mark. I watched John start in on one and had to do it myself. Once you try it - there's no going back. John had Jerry and Ron and maybe a few more giving him tips on a 350 and it came out pretty nice. I started on a Wild Thing and it ran like a scalded cat. I ruined a cylinder in the process because I took off too much too soon, but once I got the basics down it came together pretty well.



my plan is to try and save the scored P&C and do my first try on it....so if i ruin it, no big deal.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> All this talk of porting. I kind of want to give it a shot, im thinking the the 65 might be my best bet, especially since i have another complete saw coming with a scored P&C.
> 
> Are P&C's interchangeable at all? do i have options for the 65....could I even find a P&C that would fit and not break the bank.



Just start with a junk jug to see how the tools feel and cut.And to see how easy it is to go to far! LOL That is how I started.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just start with a junk jug to see how the tools feel and cut.And to see how easy it is to go to far! LOL That is how I started.



How much you got done on that piston? Should take less than an hour to cut it completely out.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> How much you got done on that piston? Should take less than an hour to cut it completely out.



Not near enough I guess LOL All I have done is smooth the casting marks and angled the edges into the center a LITTLE ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

A little afraid of taking to much off!


----------



## pioneerguy600

After looking at those picts I see you haven`t even started yet. Open the window in toward the pin boss til you flush it with that raised casting, on all 4 windows. Open them outward til they reach the edges of the skirt itself, that will about double the size of each window and remoce a lot of unnecessary weight. Then bevel the outer edges of the windows toward the inner sides of the rounded piston skirts. You can raise the roof of each window flush with the lower casting below the lower ring. Open the window downward about 1/8" and then show me a pict again, It looks like there is 1/2" of metal below each window looking at the picts but they are not always accurate. Can you measure the depth, top to bottom size of that bottom brace?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This Kita muffler looks like it will be a PIA to do anything to? Not so sure how I will get in there?



See my thread on how to mod it


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> After looking at those picts I see you haven`t even started yet. Open the window in toward the pin boss til you flush it with that raised casting, on all 4 windows. Open them outward til they reach the edges of the skirt itself, that will about double the size of each window and remoce a lot of unnecessary weight. Then bevel the outer edges of the windows toward the inner sides of the rounded piston skirts. You can raise the roof of each window flush with the lower casting below the lower ring. Open the window downward about 1/8" and then show me a pict again, It looks like there is 1/2" of metal below each window looking at the picts but they are not always accurate. Can you measure the depth, top to bottom size of that bottom brace?



Its about a 1/4" of metal down there


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> See my thread on how to mod it



I will go find that!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its about a 1/4" of metal down there



Only 1/4", it looks twice that in the picts.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> After looking at those picts I see you haven`t even started yet. Open the window in toward the pin boss til you flush it with that raised casting, on all 4 windows. Open them outward til they reach the edges of the skirt itself, that will about double the size of each window and remoce a lot of unnecessary weight. Then bevel the outer edges of the windows toward the inner sides of the rounded piston skirts. You can raise the roof of each window flush with the lower casting below the lower ring. Open the window downward about 1/8" and then show me a pict again, It looks like there is 1/2" of metal below each window looking at the picts but they are not always accurate. Can you measure the depth, top to bottom size of that bottom brace?



I think I got your meaning now! Lots of grinding tomorrow!


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Evening boys. A good friend of mine got past his doctoral defense tonight and we went out to celebrate. It is a very minor celebration for 5 years of hard work.
> 
> We drank a fair amount of beer though. Hopefully, I am as lucky in a couple of years.



Well hopefully YOU wont take that long


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think I got your meaning now! Lots of grinding tomorrow!



It would be easy to cut out with my air die grinder, you still using a dremel?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well hopefully YOU wont take that long



How is Papa Smurf tonight?You do any grinding today?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You gotta open that thing up!!! Angle the windows back toward the curvature of the skirt and also as much as you can towards the wristpin bosses. cut the top down (or up actually) and make them even with each other and to the "roof", just under the under the ring lands,......remember the charge is trying to get out of the piston...make it as easy as possible..lose any sharp edges...think flow outward....



He has a hard enuf time with "flow" ,, the broken down old faht. !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It would be easy to cut out with my air die grinder, you still using a dremel?



Yep my compressor needs a new motor.I have to drain the tank every time I start it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He has a hard enuf time with "flow" ,, the broken down old faht. !



My exhaust flows very well! At least the OL say so :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> After looking at those picts I see you haven`t even started yet. Open the window in toward the pin boss til you flush it with that raised casting, on all 4 windows. Open them outward til they reach the edges of the skirt itself, that will about double the size of each window and remoce a lot of unnecessary weight. Then bevel the outer edges of the windows toward the inner sides of the rounded piston skirts. You can raise the roof of each window flush with the lower casting below the lower ring. Open the window downward about 1/8" and then show me a pict again, It looks like there is 1/2" of metal below each window looking at the picts but they are not always accurate. Can you measure the depth, top to bottom size of that bottom brace?



I always knew Jerry was good with windows 
a real microsoft fan !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep my compressor needs a new motor.I have to drain the tank every time I start it. LOL



Good thing you have lots of time on your hands, the air die grinder is so much faster.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> He has a hard enuf time with "flow" ,, the broken down old faht. !



LOL....Not what I hear on the street.......seems after a half dozen deviled eggs an a bit of that "Tater" shine he flows more than necessary.......what do they call that???? Oh yeah "Free Port"!!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good thing you have lots of time on your hands, the air die grinder is so much faster.



yeh but the waiting for new parts is what takes up the time ! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good thing you have lots of time on your hands, the air die grinder is so much faster.



I will try it out once I get a 5hp motor for the compressor LOL Them things are a little costly!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I always knew Jerry was good with windows
> a real microsoft fan !!



Not much good with Windows operating software but the kind in pistons I understand quite well, I run some that are so lite in my Stihls that I am afraid to show them on here, might get flamed....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL....Not what I hear on the street.......seems after a half dozen deviled eggs an a bit of that "Tater" shine he flows more than necessary.......what do they call that???? Oh yeah "Free Port"!!!!!LOL!!!



I got to lay off the eggs for a bit! :bad_smelly::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL....Not what I hear on the street.......seems after a half dozen deviled eggs an a bit of that "Tater" shine he flows more than necessary.......what do they call that???? Oh yeah "Free Port"!!!!!LOL!!!



No,no,no,,,thats in maine !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will try it out once I get a 5hp motor for the compressor LOL Them things are a little costly!



Upright or horizontal tank?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not much good with Windows operating software but the kind in pistons I understand quite well, I run some that are so lite in my Stihls that I am afraid to show them on here, might get flamed....LOL



Dag nabit show me one!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Upright or horizontal tank?



Upright 80 gal


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Upright 80 gal



Nice, good reserve, what make?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No,no,no,,,thats in maine !!



It was in Ohier this morning :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas, gonna turn in a little early tonight. 

Gotta fly twice in one day tomorrow, Interview for a job that will move me and my OL over 500 miles, and potentially start my career right out of school. So its gonna be a busy day.


----------



## jimdad07

I wouldn't mind seeing some of the piston work either. I did see one he put up last year when Cliff and I were trying our first porting work. It was pretty amazing how much he took off (I mean Jerry), I have not grown big enough cajones to make them that light yet.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice, good reserve, what make?



?? Not sure? Its an older one.


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> well fellas, gonna turn in a little early tonight.
> 
> Gotta fly twice in one day tomorrow, Interview for a job that will move me and my OL over 500 miles, and potentially start my career right out of school. So its gonna be a busy day.



Good luck, hope you get the job.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well fellas, gonna turn in a little early tonight.
> 
> Gotta fly twice in one day tomorrow, Interview for a job that will move me and my OL over 500 miles, and potentially start my career right out of school. So its gonna be a busy day.



Good luck Mark!You will only be a 4 hr. drive from me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> yeh but the waiting for new parts is what takes up the time ! LOL !!



I get a lot done while waiting for parts, where I stay with one maker of chainsaws I have spare parts and even running saws I will take parts from to keep a project moving forward. I have no fear of taking a perfectly good running saw apart and using the parts to build another, I can always put one back together again and make it run even better.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I just had a UFO go thru my yard !!
spinning and lit up..
shut off the IR led's on the third cam and this is what i got !


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I just had a UFO go thru my yard !!
> spinning and lit up..
> shut off the IR led's on the third cam and this is what i got !



It's not a UFO, it's an unmanned aircraft sent by John to scarf your Dollies. Amazing as to what lengths a saw whore will go to to add to his collection. He beat me to the technology.


----------



## roncoinc

Thats it !! gotta go !
gotta make this place look unihabited of intelligent life !
ok,i can stay up awhile longer them


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing some of the piston work either. I did see one he put up last year when Cliff and I were trying our first porting work. It was pretty amazing how much he took off (I mean Jerry), I have not grown big enough cajones to make them that light yet.



I don`t really like to show my cutting edge work til it proves itself, someone will see it and try it, if it fails they will put the blame on me or think I don`t know what I am doing They might be right but I take chances on my own saws and if it fails, none has so far and they are pushed hard when I use them.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I just had a UFO go thru my yard !!
> spinning and lit up..
> shut off the IR led's on the third cam and this is what i got !



Dan was right! They are after you :hmm3grin2orange: Very neat too!Wonder what it is?


----------



## pioneerguy600

That was just a spy bot looking for Ron`s latest modding attempts.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats it !! gotta go !
> gotta make this place look unihabited of intelligent life !
> ok,i can stay up awhile longer them



I got nothing to worry about! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
Hope everyone is doing well. What a wierd day with our weather today. Had some rain, then some sun, and then a few snow flurries. This is killing my sinus' and makes me as mean as Ron.


----------



## jimdad07

That is pretty cool Ron, wonder what it is? I still think John has something to do with it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That is pretty cool Ron, wonder what it is? I still think John has something to do with it.



Spy BOT.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That is pretty cool Ron, wonder what it is? I still think John has something to do with it.



Gas bubble or swamp gas? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Evening all,
> Hope everyone is doing well. What a wierd day with our weather today. Had some rain, then some sun, and then a few snow flurries. This is killing my sinus' and makes me as mean as Ron.



I know what you mean. I tried the new mower out Sunday night and it about made my head explode. Really like the machine though. I don't think we had the allergens killed off this year like we normally would have. Going to be a rough spring and summer for a lot of people this year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will be building another 046 in the near future, I will take picts of each step and show the cylinder port work along with piston mods and muffler dual ports. Not shure what carb setup I will use yet but most likely a 064 carb.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all,
> Hope everyone is doing well. What a wierd day with our weather today. Had some rain, then some sun, and then a few snow flurries. This is killing my sinus' and makes me as mean as Ron.



Same crap down here!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Gas bubble or swamp gas? :hmm3grin2orange:



Not good for someone in Ohio tonight, good thing Mrs. Slug goes to bed early.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will be building another 046 in the near future, I will take picts of each step and show the cylinder port work along with piston mods and muffler dual ports. Not shure what carb setup I will use yet but most likely a 064 carb.



I haven't gotten my mits on one of those yet, still regretting selling off the 044. At least I still get to cut with it now and then. The work is really holding up well, even though this guy isn't all that great at sharpening a chain yet, he's getting there though.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Not good for someone in Ohio tonight, good thing Mrs. Slug goes to bed early.



She knew what I was like before she married me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> She knew what I was like before she married me :hmm3grin2orange:



You are probably like a donkey, the older you get the worse the azz smell gets.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I haven't gotten my mits on one of those yet, still regretting selling off the 044. At least I still get to cut with it now and then. The work is really holding up well, even though this guy isn't all that great at sharpening a chain yet, he's getting there though.



Mine is gone again LOL At least for a bit? Nephew got it back LOL


----------



## jimdad07

:msp_ohmy:


tbone75 said:


> Mine is gone again LOL At least for a bit? Nephew got it back LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You are probably like a donkey, the older you get the worse the azz smell gets.



It aint good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I haven't gotten my mits on one of those yet, still regretting selling off the 044. At least I still get to cut with it now and then. The work is really holding up well, even though this guy isn't all that great at sharpening a chain yet, he's getting there though.



Its hard to go wrong with the 044/440 or 460 Stihl saws, really well made and designed to go the long run. I have one MS460 that I built a while back and I really push it every time it gets out and that saw is still getting stronger every time out. I cannot do any more porting to it and the comp is now over 185, just a super work saw that is pure fun to run.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> :msp_ohmy:



I don't need it when I got the Myzerized 064! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I stihl have this 044/46 to put together!Not sure why its not running yet?...............................SLUGISH :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its hard to go wrong with the 044/440 or 460 Stihl saws, really well made and designed to go the long run. I have one MS460 that I built a while back and I really push it every time it gets out and that saw is still getting stronger every time out. I cannot do any more porting to it and the comp is now over 185, just a super work saw that is pure fun to run.



They are a good machine. If I get another one it won't leave my stable. I can see why Ron doesn't like the Stihls if he has to work on the non-pro ones. I had an 018c on the bench the other night that was probably one of the largest piles of chit that has ever crossed my bench, I can honestly say I liked my Poopin Pro to work on better. I have not found a pro one that I haven't liked yet though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't need it when I got the Myzerized 064! :hmm3grin2orange:



I only wish I could make an 046 cut like that one, that would be a miracle saw.....LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Mine is gone again LOL At least for a bit? Nephew got it back LOL



Hopefully it's in good hands.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I only wish I could make an 046 cut like that one, that would be a miracle saw.....LOL



If you ever do I want one!


----------



## jimdad07

That time for me gents, you guys have a good night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> They are a good machine. If I get another one it won't leave my stable. I can see why Ron doesn't like the Stihls if he has to work on the non-pro ones. I had an 018c on the bench the other night that was probably one of the largest piles of chit that has ever crossed my bench, I can honestly say I liked my Poopin Pro to work on better. I have not found a pro one that I haven't liked yet though.



All the PRO Stihls are built pretty much the same, same chassis design and the P&C setups all bolt up the same. Once you get used to working on these saws they become so simple and easy to strip and rebuild that anyone can do it.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Hopefully it's in good hands.



He hasn't hurt it so far? LOL I never did look to see if its ported? It runs like it is!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If you ever do I want one!



I think they would sell like hotcakes.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That time for me gents, you guys have a good night.



Nite ,Jim.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> After looking at those picts I see you haven`t even started yet. Open the window in toward the pin boss til you flush it with that raised casting, on all 4 windows. Open them outward til they reach the edges of the skirt itself, that will about double the size of each window and remoce a lot of unnecessary weight. Then bevel the outer edges of the windows toward the inner sides of the rounded piston skirts. You can raise the roof of each window flush with the lower casting below the lower ring. Open the window downward about 1/8" and then show me a pict again, It looks like there is 1/2" of metal below each window looking at the picts but they are not always accurate. Can you measure the depth, top to bottom size of that bottom brace?



I've wanted to ask, does lightening up the piston cause an unbalance in the motor? Isn't the weight of the crank engineered to be the exact counterweight? 



tbone75 said:


> Yep my compressor needs a new motor.I have to drain the tank every time I start it. LOL



John, if you have to drain the tank and the motor will start and run normally it isn't the motor. There is a small ($10) check valve in line after the compressor before the tank. When the machine cycles off the check valve holds the pressure in the tank and releases the pressure in the line to the compressor itself. That's the little "hiss" you hear when it stops. If the check valve gets dirty or stops working, the motor has to overcome the air pressure in the tank = motor can't generate enough power to do that.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That time for me gents, you guys have a good night.



Have a good one jim


----------



## diggers_dad

John, this is the part:















Here's a link:1/2 in. NPT x 1/2 in. Tube with 1/8 in. Bleeder Check Valve-031-0060RP at The Home Depot


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I've wanted to ask, does lightening up the piston cause an unbalance in the motor? Isn't the weight of the crank engineered to be the exact counterweight?
> 
> 
> 
> John, if you have to drain the tank and the motor will start and run normally it isn't the motor. There is a small ($10) check valve in line after the compressor before the tank. When the machine cycles off the check valve holds the pressure in the tank and releases the pressure in the line to the compressor itself. That's the little "hiss" you hear when it stops. If the check valve gets dirty or stops working, the motor has to overcome the air pressure in the tank = motor can't generate enough power to do that.



Thanks Marc I will take a look at that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> I've wanted to ask, does lightening up the piston cause an unbalance in the motor? Isn't the weight of the crank engineered to be the exact counterweight?
> 
> 
> 
> John, if you have to drain the tank and the motor will start and run normally it isn't the motor. There is a small ($10) check valve in line after the compressor before the tank. When the machine cycles off the check valve holds the pressure in the tank and releases the pressure in the line to the compressor itself. That's the little "hiss" you hear when it stops. If the check valve gets dirty or stops working, the motor has to overcome the air pressure in the tank = motor can't generate enough power to do that.



Not at all Marc, the counterweights on a crank weight 10 times what a piston does, their duty is to keep the rotating mass turning so that the piston comes all the way around to fire each time. If the piston and rod could all be but eliminated weight wise you would have a even more powerful high revving saw. Just think of those items as to having to stop and start at the top and bottom of each stroke , lots of kinetic energy lost there.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not at all Marc, the counterweights on a crank weight 10 times what a piston does, their duty is to keep the rotating mass turning so that the piston comes all the way around to fire each time. If the piston and rod could all be but eliminated weight wise you would have a even more powerful high revving saw. Just think of those items as to having to stop and start at the top and bottom of each stroke , lots of kinetic energy lost there.



OK, that makes sense. I hadn't thought about needing to keep the motion going. Now l see the advantage; less weight to start and stop every single revolution = more power available to cut with. Simple physics.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> OK, that makes sense. I hadn't thought about needing to keep the motion going. Now l see the advantage; less weight to start and stop every single revolution = more power available to cut with. Simple physics.



You got it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it up, nite all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up, nite all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

I looked at the Kita Stumpy just did.Now I got more ideas! LOL Need to do more grinding on the jug.And get the muffler apart.To bad he didn't show the piston too. Can't sleep so I may go do something quiet! LOL Don't want to wake the OL up.She may not be happy? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Read some of Ron's threads.Good stuff in there!


----------



## tbone75

Got the muffler apart.Heated the edge up and bent it back.Here is the baffle inside.Think I will just drill the holes bigger? I was expecting a cat muffler?But its not!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Muffler inside.


----------



## tbone75

You guys tell me?Stumpy ground out this part of his jug too.The little spot in black.Would it really do more good to take that out?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> You guys tell me?Stumpy ground out this part of his jug too.The little spot in black.Would it really do more good to take that out?



I know less about it than you do, John, but it seems anything to shorten the trip through the transfers or make it easier for the fuel to travel would help. I'm sure there's a point where it's too much. I have done very little transfer work so far. I hate to hack at it without the right tools. Someday.....



tbone75 said:


> Muffler inside.



It looks like they make all the restriction in the exit, instead of the baffles like others do. Are you going to weld in a pipe or put in a larger deflector? I've used a couple of the deflectors from Tree Monkey and they have worked well.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I know less about it than you do, John, but it seems anything to shorten the trip through the transfers or make it easier for the fuel to travel would help. I'm sure there's a point where it's too much. I have done very little transfer work so far. I hate to hack at it without the right tools. Someday.....
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like they make all the restriction in the exit, instead of the baffles like others do. Are you going to weld in a pipe or put in a larger deflector? I've used a couple of the deflectors from Tree Monkey and they have worked well.



Going to enlarge the hole under the one on it.May try to make one for the other side.I use to do some sheet metal work LOL


----------



## tbone75

All you need is a carbide bit.Just grind it out.The uppers I moved 4mm towards the intake with a stone in the dremel.Not hard at all.


----------



## tbone75

Marc what are you doing up? Same as me? The usual LOL


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackerz ! Yaking away when you should be catching some ZZZ and ZZZ when it's time to be up and atum !


----------



## tbone75

I see you down there Dan :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> ZZZSlackerz ! Yaking away when you should be catching some ZZZ and ZZZ when it's time to be up and atum !



Must be nice to sleep?


----------



## tbone75

Its even early for you Dan?


----------



## dancan

Humper wanted out , the dog woke up and wanted out , no point in going back to bed for a 1/2 hr but the dog did .
Coffee time .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Humper wanted out , the dog woke up and wanted out , no point in going back to bed for a 1/2 hr but the dog did .
> Coffee time .



Yep may as well get an early start.


----------



## tbone75

You get them Husky parts yet?


----------



## dancan

Not yet , I think this guy is related to Ron's buddy LOL .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Mornin' gents!


----------



## tbone75

No Pit Bull yet? The UFOS get him and Ron? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Mornin' gents!



Good morning


----------



## tbone75

Where is all the slackers? I am getting bored in here :help:


----------



## dancan

If you travelled further West you might find your sleep ............or maybe it's gone East LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If you travelled further West you might find your sleep ............or maybe it's gone East LOL .



I would sure like to find it? I will pass out sometime today? I think I should head South where its warmer LOL Wonder how it is down at Myrtle Beach right now?Or Virginia Beach?To dang cold up your way! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All Just catching up on last nights chatter from 10 on. Not a lot on deck today...the new turbo and associated copper washers, o-rings and studs SHOULD be here today...paid the extra for 2 day....if it does, I'll be working on that into the night..need to get it done and put a few miles on it...next Tues we have to make a tour of Mass and Vermont taking the daughter around to a couple of the schools she's been accepted to for the fall. Wouldn't be pleased to have that Saab run it's tongue out on 495 or somewhere else...that's why I just bought new OEM rather than just installing a new center section or rebuilding the old one with a kit.....not a big fan of hichhiking anymore.....especially with two angry wimin.....


----------



## tbone75

Grinding on the piston.One hole opened up.


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
That piston looks good, John. Less weight is always better.


----------



## sefh3

Cantdog said:


> Morning All Just catching up on last nights chatter from 10 on. Not a lot on deck today...the new turbo and associated copper washers, o-rings and studs SHOULD be here today...paid the extra for 2 day....if it does, I'll be working on that into the night..need to get it done and put a few miles on it...next Tues we have to make a tour of Mass and Vermont taking the daughter around to a couple of the schools she's been accepted to for the fall. Wouldn't be pleased to have that Saab run it's tongue out on 495 or somewhere else...that's why I just bought new OEM rather than just installing a new center section or rebuilding the old one with a kit.....not a big fan of hichhiking anymore.....especially with two angry wimin.....



I think I would go OEM too. The last turbo that I sent out to get rebuilt didn't last but 5000 miles and failed.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Grinding on the piston.One hole opened up.



That's looking better John but I think you can still bring the window edge at the skirt a bit more in line with the curvature of the inner side of the piston...so there is not so much of a bump at the edge...but I think it's way better that it was. Stock the windows looked very anemic and tiny...getting better!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That's looking better John but I think you can still bring the window edge at the skirt a bit more in line with the curvature of the inner side of the piston...so there is not so much of a bump at the edge...but I think it's way better that it was. Stock the windows looked very anemic and tiny...getting better!!!



Thanks Robin! I know just what your saying about that bump! I could see it better after I looked at the pic. LOL I will get this sucker! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Stihl no phone call from the HossKee guy .


----------



## roncoinc

I'm back !!
the space ship dropped me off a little bit ago.
they fed me well and poked and prodded a bit but i didnt mind..
they said they knew Robin well but made sure to blank his memory,they said he could be a trouble maker if they did not.


----------



## dancan

Did you see the HossKee guy while you were there ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I'm back !!
> the space ship dropped me off a little bit ago.
> they fed me well and poked and prodded a bit but i didnt mind..
> they said they knew Robin well but made sure to blank his memory,they said he could be a trouble maker if they did not.



THat explains it......I keep getting "Flashes of Memory"......I thought all along it was just ale-chol use....clever spacemen, them, making me think such a thing!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Got the P26E cleaned up and a new chain on it 
i didnt see an adjustable oiler on this,anybody know ?







this is the bottom of the saw BEFORE i cleaned it.






I cut a couple pancakes off one of my rounds here and it pulled pretty good for a 50cc saw.
i even dug the dawgs in some and put on some pressure and it didnt slow down much in the cut.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/zlx6MZp2T3M" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## farrell

mornin all! here is the pic of the muffler side exhaust port on the 372......


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin all! here is the pic of the muffler side exhaust port on the 372......
> QUOTE]
> 
> How does that match up to the muffler and gaskets ?


----------



## roncoinc

Hey guys,,watch this one.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

i got the last one for $78 delivered.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> farrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> mornin all! here is the pic of the muffler side exhaust port on the 372......
> QUOTE]
> 
> How does that match up to the muffler and gaskets ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i ground the muffler to match it and not using a gasket....used the high temp rtv silicone.....works good!
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey guys,,watch this one.
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> i got the last one for $78 delivered.



You going after that one?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Hey guys,,watch this one.
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> i got the last one for $78 delivered.



nice! if i only needed it!


----------



## farrell

ron.....i see your parts are out for delivery!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Back break is over.Back to grinding before I fall asleep LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> ron.....i see your parts are out for delivery!:msp_biggrin:



:msp_ohmy: looks like the second BB kit and the muffler coming in today also ! :biggrinbounce2:
could be a good day. 
No John,not going after that one.
i think they are $130 delivered if you use buy it now from them.
fit right on that 365


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> i ground the muffler to match it and not using a gasket....used the high temp rtv silicone.....works good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using the alumniumniam um shield/gasket anyway ?
> and why not a gasket ?
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> :msp_ohmy: looks like the second BB kit and the muffler coming in today also ! :biggrinbounce2:
> could be a good day.
> No John,not going after that one.
> i think they are $130 delivered if you use buy it now from them.
> fit right on that 365



gonna be like christmas at rons house today!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> farrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using the alumniumniam um shield/gasket anyway ?
> and why not a gasket ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the heat shield was epa bs got rid of it.......from what i understand it traps heat around the cylinder and makes the saw run hotter. and i shouldnt say im not using a gasket......the gasket is thin thats on there so i coated it with silcone. my 268 doesnt have a gasket just silcone.
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> the heat shield was epa bs got rid of it.......from what i understand it traps heat around the cylinder and makes the saw run hotter. and i shouldnt say im not using a gasket......the gasket is thin thats on there so i coated it with silcone. my 268 doesnt have a gasket just silcone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting,where did you see/read that ?
> I always considered the alumn a heat sink at a critical area helping to get rid of heat.
> also protecting the cyl from the heat of the muffler.
> then helping keep the air blown up by the fan in the cyl area helping to cool it..
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

here john..........................

























as far as the area you have shaded black at the transfers......i think it would be alright to remove it. its part of the shrouding. does it go far below the base?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> farrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting,where did you see/read that ?
> I always considered the alumn a heat sink at a critical area helping to get rid of heat.
> also protecting the cyl from the heat of the muffler.
> then helping keep the air blown up by the fan in the cyl area helping to cool it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the ipl shows it as an epa part. cant remember where i read it. but from experience i removed the one on my 350 and it does seem to stay cooler and the same with the 372. but you maybe right on your line of thought! both ideas make sense to me:msp_confused:
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> here john..........................
> [as far as the area you have shaded black at the transfers......i think it would be alright to remove it. its part of the shrouding. does it go far below the base?



He's gonna be awhile downloading all those pix on dial up LOL !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> He's gonna be awhile downloading all those pix on dial up LOL !!



i always forget the slug has slugernet!


----------



## tbone75

I think I am done grinding?May need to smooth things out some?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> here john..........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as far as the area you have shaded black at the transfers......i think it would be alright to remove it. its part of the shrouding. does it go far below the base?



I will grind it out.Should help the flow a little.Can't hurt nothing. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I think I am done grinding?May need to smooth things out some?



I see you washed your fingernails for this pic


----------



## tbone75

The Slug is taking a nap! LOL Hope to finish grinding today? If I get back up? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I see you washed your fingernails for this pic



Yep I washed up a bit :hmm3grin2orange: :msp_razz:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I think I am done grinding?May need to smooth things out some?


----------



## tbone75

Well Pappy hows the piston look?


----------



## farrell

i wanted to window the piston in my 372......but worry bout structual integretity and detonation!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Well Pappy hows the piston look?



looks shiney!:msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Well Pappy hows the piston look?



Looks pretty good for first try,i would glue it together and go for it.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Looks pretty good for first try,i would glue it together and go for it.



GLUE?:msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> i wanted to window the piston in my 372......but worry bout structual integretity and detonation!



I wondered about that too,if anything would be gained ??
never read anything on it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks pretty good for first try,i would glue it together and go for it.



Should I sand it a little smoother?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> GLUE?:msp_confused:



Yes,,between the cyl and the base !! 
actually just a sayin.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> GLUE?:msp_confused:



Super glue! That chit fixes anything :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Should I sand it a little smoother?



May give you another % .00005 gain if you do ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yes,,between the cyl and the base !!
> actually just a sayin.



Yep no gasket!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I wondered about that too,if anything would be gained ??
> never read anything on it.



i have talked to a couple guys about it.......some say do it that there are gains.......... others say dont that there are no noticeable gains:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> May give you another % .00005 gain if you do ?



:hmm3grin2orange: Never mind :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Yes,,between the cyl and the base !!
> actually just a sayin.



gotcha! thot you meant glue the piston!?


----------



## tbone75

Nap time ! :beat-up::dazed::sleepy:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nap time ! :beat-up::dazed::sleepy:



nite nite john!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas. Doctor finally got the tests back on my mom. She has a mass of some sort on her overies. They think its just a cyst, but not 100% yet.


----------



## diggers_dad

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas. Doctor finally got the tests back on my mom. She has a mass of some sort on her overies. They think its just a cyst, but not 100% yet.



My wife had ovarian cysts. Incredibly painful for her. Had surgery a couple of years ago and removed most of them. She felt 10 times better after the surgery. I hope everything goes well for your mom as well.


----------



## dancan

The aliens have released buddy .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> The aliens have released buddy .



they may have replaced him with a nicer copy:msp_ohmy:
he was probably probed and made to do horrible sexual acts! and reveal all his saw secrets!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> The aliens have released buddy .



Who is Buddy ?


----------



## farrell

ron your mail come yet?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Who is Buddy ?



The guy that was advertising lots here in Halifax of saw parts from his father's service business .


----------



## roncoinc

XMASS !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Going home  should be home tom night or so  
Yayaya saw work here i come!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Going home  should be home tom night or so
> Yayaya saw work here i come!



Don't forget me! Sure hope your Mom is OK!


----------



## tbone75

Yep the Slug is back up!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Don't forget me! Sure hope your Mom is OK!



Your saw is headin out today im sure 
We'll work out somethin for the eeeeko!

Yea my mom will be ok  shes to stubborn to hurt to much


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> XMASS !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrinbounce2:



now everybody.....dont bother ron! he has a 372 to build and port!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> now everybody.....dont bother ron! he has a 372 to build and port!



No need to worry about Papa Smurf.He is very good at ignoring people :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

He won't be having time to do that. He's out searching for UFO's.


----------



## tbone75

Did a little more grinding on the piston and took them little spots out on the jug.Think I am done grinding? LOL If you guys can see anything I need to do let me know! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Muffler is done.Opened up the holes in there as much as I could.Opened the exit up double from what it was.Its as big as the deflector under there.May be enough?Went back together good!


----------



## tbone75

I hope tomorrow I can get everything cleaned up and put it back together?I am done for today! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No need to worry about Papa Smurf.He is very good at ignoring people :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL !! !!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!! 
after THAT one i gotta go change my depends !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I hope tomorrow I can get everything cleaned up and put it back together?I am done for today! LOL



Ya gotta glue the jug on tonite so it has overnight to dry !!


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> No need to worry about Papa Smurf.He is very good at ignoring people :hmm3grin2orange:



Sounds familiar.... :/


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ya gotta glue the jug on tonite so it has overnight to dry !!



That is a great idea! But I am to pooped to poop :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Whats another day for a slug? :hmm3grin2orange: I went way to fast on this saw? :msp_confused:


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Congrats to your friend Lee...I know you guys spend alot of time, energy (and money) and sometimes grief getting to that point.
> 
> I'am sure when your time comes you do fine as well!!



Thanks Robin. I sure wish that time would get here sooner. Although that means I will more than likely have to leave ME for the midwest for a job. 



roncoinc said:


> Well hopefully YOU wont take that long



Haha! I WILL take that long. The average PhD takes 5-6 years in the sciences. I hope to be done in about 4-4.5 years total.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Whats another day for a slug? :hmm3grin2orange: I went way to fast on this saw? :msp_confused:



Fast ?? 
I started at one oclock.
ported the jug,ground on the piston,made the alumn heatshield between jug and muff,made the exhaust gasket,modded the muffler including an extra port covered by a 288 top piece,matched all the out stuff,got lunch in there some place,helped a friend fix his brake lights on his car,answered phone calls on consrtuction advice,answered emails on saw stuff,,opened and sorted all my "presents " i got today,,had to take apart another 372 to make a patters for the alumn deflector and put that back together,,all the while i had company,,made potatoe salad and a green salad for supper ahead of time,,and that only took five hours !!
a couple of the phone calls were 15 min each and the brake lites took a good 1/2 hr and i know there was some other stuff in there too..stopped at 6pm.
so ? YOU went fast ?????
i think you need to open that baffle more,didnt you see my pix ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Fast ??
> I started at one oclock.
> ported the jug,ground on the piston,made the alumn heatshield between jug and muff,made the exhaust gasket,modded the muffler including an extra port covered by a 288 top piece,matched all the out stuff,got lunch in there some place,helped a friend fix his brake lights on his car,answered phone calls on consrtuction advice,answered emails on saw stuff,,opened and sorted all my "presents " i got today,,had to take apart another 372 to make a patters for the alumn deflector and put that back together,,all the while i had company,,made potatoe salad and a green salad for supper ahead of time,,and that only took five hours !!
> a couple of the phone calls were 15 min each and the brake lites took a good 1/2 hr and i know there was some other stuff in there too..stopped at 6pm.
> so ? YOU went fast ?????
> i think you need to open that baffle more,didnt you see my pix ??



Nope couldn't find it.I drilled all the holes out in the baffle 5/16"?As for being fast you are very fast!I am King Slug  It takes me a month to do a saw that needs much. LOL This one less than a week!Very fast for the Slug :hmm3grin2orange: Normal guy would do it in 4 hrs.


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Thanks Robin. I sure wish that time would get here sooner. Although that means I will more than likely have to leave ME for the midwest for a job.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I WILL take that long. The average PhD takes 5-6 years in the sciences. I hope to be done in about 4-4.5 years total.



If you dont have to many distractions and have some help i'm sure you can do it.
it's only school.
i would like a copy ,autographed when you get published  
i have one of my GF's daughters,majored in plant biolagy..she found the touring for speaches and workshops took up to much of her time and really didnt pay so she stopped to work some more..
eight years form starting school she just got promoted a month or so ago..
now her boss is,,,,,well i dunno,asked her mom and she said probly the governor or the budget commitie..
now all those masters and doctorates and PHD's and proffesors and everybody in the agricultura dept of NH have 
a very pretty young boss  now holds the top position in the state.
she DID say at one time she may have to go west to progress so i know what you meen..
so if a girl can do it YOU should be able to !! 
PS: she got her masters as a single mom rasing a child living in an apt working a job while going to school.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nope couldn't find it.I drilled all the holes out in the baffle 5/16"?As for being fast you are very fast!I am King Slug  It takes me a month to do a saw that needs much. LOL This one less than a week!Very fast for the Slug :hmm3grin2orange: Normal guy would do it in 4 hrs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Did a little more grinding on the piston and took them little spots out on the jug.Think I am done grinding? LOL If you guys can see anything I need to do let me know! LOL



That piston is looking pretty good there, Slugger. You keep this up and they will be looking as good as your knives. That grinding made a big difference in the way that piston will flow and made it lighter while doing so. There is always more you can do to most grinding jobs but you have done the best part of it by now.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That piston is looking pretty good there, Slugger. You keep this up and they will be looking as good as your knives. That grinding made a big difference in the way that piston will flow and made it lighter while doing so. There is always more you can do to most grinding jobs but you have done the best part of it by now.



Jerry,,thats "sluggo " !!
Take it easy on him or soon there will be nothing left of the piston and it will collapse under pressure !!


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,,Adam and i have been talking about the windowless pistons in the 372..
we have both searched and found the same thing..
some say putting windows in helps a lot,some say not at all,and some say it can hurt.
add on top of that some say major lower transfer port work is needed to window the pistons.
i dont have anything apart right now to compare closed port jugs with windows to closed port without windows..
it would "seem" closed is closed and windows should help..
It's funny after all the cylinders and pistons thru my hands i never bothered to check it out..
i just went with what i had 
what are your thoughts on this ??
also,if you DO stay with no windows what can be done to improve the piston ?


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.........Like Christmas here today too...sorta.....Brand new Garrett T-17 sitting on the bench...very shiny...copper washers, studs and o-rings should show up tomorrow.....I'll get a couple pics before it gets dirty.....

Got a large, very well packed box of tiny red turds from John today as well.........pics??/....I think not.....but thanks anyway John..never seen one of those all apart....looks like with the turd pile I have and the pile you sent I should be able to get two swoopy red turds running!!! Don't ask why I want to do this.......I don't have a clue...running conversation piece I guess and it will probably be awhile before I'm properly motivated...LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Homelite 330 worth 15 bucks ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Homelite 330 worth 15 bucks ?



How many Keith's would that be????


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.........Like Christmas here today too...sorta.....Brand new Garrett T-17 sitting on the bench...very shiny...copper washers, studs and o-rings should show up tomorrow.....I'll get a couple pics before it gets dirty.....
> 
> Got a large, very well packed box of tiny red turds from John today as well.........pics??/....I think not.....but thanks anyway John..never seen one of those all apart....looks like with the turd pile I have and the pile you sent I should be able to get two swoopy red turds running!!! Don't ask why I want to do this.......I don't have a clue...running conversation piece I guess and it will probably be awhile before I'm properly motivated...LOL!!!



HA !! HA !! Dawg likes 142's !!! LOL !!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Homelite 330 worth 15 bucks ?



No,,not if it needs an intake boot..
or starter rope..
or b&c.
if it runs good,,yes..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> HA !! HA !! Dawg likes 142's !!! LOL !!!



Close......150's......red ones too....not a blue one in the bunch...LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

Keeping my eye out for aliens again tonite.
that was quite enjoyable last nite,especially the probing part..
got Robins GPS co-ordinates ready so we can pick him up too 
I asked about picking up some canadians but they said they wanted intelligent life forms and maine was kinda on the edge anyway


----------



## farrell

evenin fellas! short nite at work had to come early and take care of the little one since the wife has a stomach bug. 
ron was everything there?


----------



## roncoinc

hey John !!! 
hand wash and dry after every meal 
still look like new..


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> evenin fellas! short nite at work had to come early and take care of the little one since the wife has a stomach bug.
> ron was everything there?



:smile3:
most important box i got today


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> :smile3:
> most important box i got today



good! think you can mend the air injection with some epoxy and plastic?


----------



## roncoinc

372 dual port muffler..











i cant see opening it up anymore than that..
the top hole is the same size as exhaust opening..
i'm thinking with the holes in the bottom of the baffle and the wave hitting the sides around the big opening and the size of the can and everything bouncing around,,should slow things down enuf to still get a good wave with some backfeed,,i hope..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Keeping my eye out for aliens again tonite.
> that was quite enjoyable last nite,especially the probing part..
> got Robins GPS co-ordinates ready so we can pick him up too
> I asked about picking up some canadians but they said they wanted intelligent life forms and maine was kinda on the edge anyway




Oh Goody!! I can wait...I'll start my antimemory ale right now..... and I'll bring my new, cute little George Jetson saw!! I bet that would impress them!!!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> good! think you can mend the air injection with some epoxy and plastic?



yeh,,i have some really thin plastic and a good heat gun,soften the plastic and i can wrap it around whats left of the tube,.. shape the bottom like stock.
probly weld the two pieces together.
you saved my butt on trying to scroung all them seperate small pieces..i forgot to look for the pin !!?? is it in there ?????????????????????????????????
and the top cover is WOW !! 
got a couple trinkets i will be sending your way just for the hell of it..
you still keep me in mind if ever i can do anything.
no good deed ever goes unpunished !!
now a guided trip at oak orchard could probly get you a saw !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Oh Goody!! I can wait...I'll start my antimemory ale right now..... and I'll bring my new, cute little George Jetson saw!! I bet that would impress them!!!



No,,they are using hand held lazers now..nuclear powered.
they do like mussels tho !! i told them you could get plenty..
they said meet them at 2am down by the big rock next to the dock 
bring a 12 of ballentine and when you are done they will pick you up ..
they said you may not remember in the morning but they will enjoy the mussels 
( aliens will eat anything ! )


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Ron are you going to try and listen to the new N. Korean sputnik broadcast the "Hymns to Honor the Great General" on your hamset??? You should be able to pick it up about an hour after launch so I just read.....these aren't the aliens you're talking about is it???


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hey Ron are you going to try and listen to the new N. Korean sputnik broadcast the "Hymns to Honor the Great General" on your hamset??? You should be able to pick it up about an hour after launch so I just read.....these aren't the aliens you're talking about is it???



You got someplace i can look up the frequency ??
WAIT A MINIT !! you idgit !!
i cant speak korean !! :msp_angry:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You got someplace i can look up the frequency ??
> WAIT A MINIT !! you idgit !!
> i cant speak korean !! :msp_angry:




Yeah but I know you like a good toe tapping tune...or is that goose stepping?? LOL!! no They didn't mention a freq....I gues just pan around until you here little people singin and sounding like aliens:alien2:


----------



## tbone75

Slug is back up. Another nap and ready to go again!


----------



## farrell

i stuck the pin the bag....aint real big. your welcome and thanks! gladly show you around the oak:msp_biggrin: usually go up the middle to end of october for salmon and some browns, steelies, and the occasional coho. or the begining of november for browns, steelies, and the occasional king that is nearly dead (gross)! went up the first weekend in november this past year....between my buddy and i caught 7 browns and 1 steelhead...lost a bunch more!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas! 
Who wants to fight?


----------



## Cantdog

Don't know if you read the earlier post but got your box today John....super packing job!! Thanks for the little red things!!!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas!
> Who wants to fight?



you aint big enough!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah but I know you like a good toe tapping tune...or is that goose stepping?? LOL!! no They didn't mention a freq....I gues just pan around until you here little people singin and sounding like aliens:alien2:



Yeh but i can get canade pretty easy and they are aliens !!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Don't know if you read the earlier post but got your box today John....super packing job!! Thanks for the little red things!!!



Yep I seen that! Glad you got them!Your very welcome!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> i stuck the pin the bag....aint real big. your welcome and thanks! gladly show you around the oak:msp_biggrin: usually go up the middle to end of october for salmon and some browns, steelies, and the occasional coho. or the begining of november for browns, steelies, and the occasional king that is nearly dead (gross)! went up the first weekend in november this past year....between my buddy and i caught 7 browns and 1 steelhead...lost a bunch more!



That in one day ??


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas!
> Who wants to fight?



You want us to get thrown in jail for beating on a minor ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You want us to get thrown in jail for beating on a minor ??



But think of all the fun it would be?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> That in one day ??



yep......in the course of 8 hours. the first and second year we went up the end of october and fished for two days and would land 5-8 fish a piece with at least that many lost a day! thats including kings, browns, steelhead, and one coho. now we go up for one day sometimes we go twice just depending on what everybodies schedule is. one day license is $15.....cheap for a day of fun!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> You want us to get thrown in jail for beating on a minor ??



I wont press charges! 







tbone75 said:


> But think of all the fun it would be?


 Its on like donkey kong!!!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I wont press charges!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its on like donkey kong!!!



you dont have a chance against GRIZZLEY ADAMS!:msp_angry::msp_biggrin:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> you dont have a chance against GRIZZLEY ADAMS!:msp_angry::msp_biggrin:



 

Can anyone say sumo wrestling??


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Can anyone say sumo wrestling??



IM NOT FAT:msp_sad:.............IM POOFFY:msp_biggrin:


----------



## farrell

where did everybody go?:msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

The aliens get you guys?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Your puffy? Good excuse! 
My excuse is that its all muscle!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Your puffy? Good excuse!
> My excuse is that its all muscle!



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah..........the miget made another funny!:msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

I am getting fat! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I am getting fat! LOL



its okay john! your retired!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> its okay john! your retired!:msp_biggrin:



Yep retired beat up broke down and tired


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yep retired beat up broke down and tired



gonna get kita fired tomorrow?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I thought john said he was packin up the kita to send it to me??


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> gonna get kita fired tomorrow?



May get it together?But have to let the glue set up over night before I can run it.


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I thought john said he was packin up the kita to send it to me??



He Actually like me better now because I gave him more than he was asking for a saw!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I thought john said he was packin up the kita to send it to me??



The midget made another funny!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawGarage

ChainsawmanXX said:


> *ANYONE WANNA FIGHT??*
> 
> I wont press charges!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its on like donkey kong!!!




YOU'RE A B*TCH!!! 


how's that??

come and get me..  oke:


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I thought john said he was packin up the kita to send it to me??



you wish junior!


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> He Actually like me better now because I gave him more than he was asking for a saw!:hmm3grin2orange:



Yes you did! Thank you!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I thought john said he was packin up the kita to send it to me??



You just got a 038 and a eeko out of me!


----------



## farrell

john you done anything with the 750?


----------



## ndlawrence

SawGarage said:


> YOU'RE A B*TCH!!!
> 
> 
> how's that??
> 
> come and get me..  oke:



Didn't get the saw out today Jay, I had to work overtime. Will hopefully tomorrow


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You just got a 038 and a eeko out of me!



he is bein selfish!


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Yes you did! Thank you!



I was hoping there might be a 6401 in the box too???


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john you done anything with the 750?



Just showing it off so far. LOL Need to fix that rope!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just showing it off so far. LOL Need to fix that rope!



does make a nice conversation piece!


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> I was hoping there might be a 6401 in the box too???



Guess I could have wrote 6401 on the box


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Guess I could have wrote 6401 on the box



:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> does make a nice conversation piece!



That is what it does best! I wouldn't want to run it much!:msp_scared:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

SawGarage said:


> YOU'RE A B*TCH!!!
> 
> 
> how's that??
> 
> come and get me..  oke:



Get ready you sick old man! 
I bet Ben could put up a better fight 







tbone75 said:


> You just got a 038 and a eeko out of me!



Yea but... I have CAD 
Put a check in the mail today for 2 more saws


----------



## farrell

jacob.......you got projects lined up?


----------



## ndlawrence

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Get ready you sick old man!
> I bet Ben could put up a better fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but... I have CAD
> Put a check in the mail today for 2 more saws



You'll be opening boxes for 2 days before you even get to get started working on them:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> jacob.......you got projects lined up?



I need some projects....


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Get ready you sick old man!
> I bet Ben could put up a better fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but... I have CAD
> Put a check in the mail today for 2 more saws



You should put that 123 in the mail to me :msp_wink:


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> You should put that 123 in the mail to me :msp_wink:


Wouldn't that fill the gap in your dolly collection??? It ain't right for him to not send that saw to you...


----------



## farrell

ndlawrence said:


> I need some projects....



so do i! i ought to get at and fix the solo 634


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> so do i! i ought to get at and fix the solo 634



You should! I would like to work on my 288... If I ever get the right parts in that is :bang:


----------



## farrell

ndlawrence said:


> You should! I would like to work on my 288... If I ever get the right parts in that is :bang:



especially considering all it needs is a carb kit, fuel line, spark plug, and why bar oil leaks out of it.


----------



## SawGarage

ndlawrence said:


> Didn't get the saw out today Jay, I had to work overtime. Will hopefully tomorrow



Not a problem!!! I have a full plate as well!!



ChainsawmanXX said:


> Get ready you sick old man!
> I bet Ben could put up a better fight



You vs me

and 

Him vs. me?? that's a STRONG possibility!! 

Guess what, I'm feeling 980% better, and my appetite is INSANE!!! :rolleyes2:



ndlawrence said:


> I need some projects....



you have one... 



ndlawrence said:


> You should! I would like to work on my 288... If I ever get the *right parts* in that is :bang:



patience my friend..

I didn't get pics of your scrap Cyl yet..

send it with the saw, if you want me to take a closer look, and time the ports for ya, so you know if you should bother with it or not


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> You should! I would like to work on my 288... If I ever get the right parts in that is :bang:



I thought I just seen some 288 parts in the swap thread? Could be wrong I am tired


----------



## ndlawrence

SawGarage said:


> patience my friend..
> 
> I didn't get pics of your scrap Cyl yet..
> 
> send it with the saw, if you want me to take a closer look, and time the ports for ya, so you know if you should bother with it or not



I'll stick it in with the saw as well if you want to take a look at it, It might run how it is but I'm kinda particular lol


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> I thought I just seen some 288 parts in the swap thread? Could be wrong I am tired



I believe Jay has got everything I need. Just waiting to get the parts and then I'll have to find time to work on it, Its been hectic around here lately


----------



## ndlawrence

Well night fellas, gotta get up a 5 :bang:


----------



## SawGarage

ndlawrence said:


> I'll stick it in with the saw as well if you want to take a look at it, It might run how it is but I'm kinda particular lol



Well...

pics would ALMOST tell me if it's a HACK job, but I ain't got none to see 

IF it was a job that was started, it MAY not be too far gone to port it all the way 

BUT, it still should have been noted as such...


----------



## ndlawrence

SawGarage said:


> Well...
> 
> pics would ALMOST tell me if it's a HACK job, but I ain't got none to see
> 
> IF it was a job that was started, it MAY not be too far gone to port it all the way
> 
> BUT, it still should have been noted as such...



I will send some pics


----------



## farrell

john.....looking for a carb for the solo instead of tryin to find a kit for the bing carb thats in it. looked at solo's website it claims they used a walbro hda10 or hda111 as well. wondered if you may have one and how much pm me. thanks!


----------



## ndlawrence

And no, not Jacob kendal kinda pics HAHA


----------



## ndlawrence

Okay jay sent the pics, that was all I have. I can get more tomorrow of needed.


----------



## SawGarage

ndlawrence said:


> And no, not Jacob kendal kinda pics HAHA




GOD!! NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! 

:bang:

AWFUL!!




ndlawrence said:


> Okay jay sent the pics, that was all I have. I can get more tomorrow of needed.



more of the exhaust, but not 100% necessary if it's ground too high... 

ask for your $ back


----------



## RandyMac

Squalls tonight, rattling the roof hatches


----------



## dancan

No squalls here but we hay a day of light rain and showers .


----------



## RandyMac

I am about tired of it, you check the doppler to see if you can get things done in between them.


----------



## dancan

The server most be powered by Hosskee , it was broken for a bit .


----------



## RandyMac

it is stihl very slow.


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> You just got a 038 and a eeko out of me!



Hey tbone75. You just got rep'd. It is kinda slow this morning . As was down for about an hour, and there's a slow drizzle of rain outside, and some snoring inside.


----------



## Cantdog

The site was stalled out here arounf 2:AM...locked up wouldn't do a thing....thought this old 'puter had finally given it up...but other sites were fine. I was up due to some unexpected dog dewatering...or de- something. Showers on and off here today too...


----------



## diggers_dad

Morning all.


----------



## RandyMac

blah

National Weather Service - NWS Eureka


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas


----------



## farrell

mornin all!


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


>



that your new avatar ron?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> that your new avatar ron?:msp_biggrin:



Gotta put a white beard on it first


----------



## roncoinc

Bar stencil i'm making.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Gotta put a white beard on it first



this better?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> bar stencil i'm making.



nice!


----------



## farrell

theres jerry! maybe he has time to answer our question ron!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> this better?



Hmm,,kinda like that.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> theres jerry! maybe he has time to answer our question ron!



He's gone ! 

60 deg and sunshine with a few high puffy clouds this mornin 
a few more thinhs to do and into the shop !


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> He's gone !
> 
> 60 deg and sunshine with a few high puffy clouds this mornin
> a few more thinhs to do and into the shop !



aliens get him?


----------



## roncoinc

Adam,,take this one and put a "king" crown on it and it can be John's avatar


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> aliens get him?



He's back !!
Jerry !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> theres jerry! maybe he has time to answer our question ron!



Read it somewhere but can`t find it now. About the windowed pistons in a 372, I have not done it but a few I have read about are on the fence about if any gains were made by doing so but by litening up the piston itself by removing the amount of material required to make the windows there was an initial gain in idle RPM most likely due to the piston being lighter. In the cut there was no noticable gain that could be confirmed by a stopwatch.
I have tried windowed pistons in the Pioneer/Partner 500 saws that usually run non windowed pistons and they showed little gain in them, but in the one I put a 028 domed & windowed piston in it and it is a very lively saw. It originally had 250 lbs. comp that I dropped back to 220 lbs and run it there now, that saw is really fast for a 50 cc class cutter.


----------



## farrell




----------



## roncoinc

I wonder if windows and making it lighter would result in a faster spool up ??

no pic adam ?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


>



The yellow dont show well


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I wonder if windows and making it lighter would result in a faster spool up ??
> 
> no pic adam ?



I would say yes to that, it should make it snappier but may not actually make any more power in the cut.


----------



## farrell




----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I wonder if windows and making it lighter would result in a faster spool up ??



i know my 372 has max power soon as you hit the throttle!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


>



John's new avatar !! LOL !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> John's new avatar !! LOL !!



i bet he loves it!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## farrell

ron.....you find the pin?


----------



## tbone75

I like the slug! Fits me very well today!


----------



## tbone75

I over did it yesterday bad I guess? Can't move today for chit!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like the slug! Fits me very well today!



Going to put that Kita together today? Nice work on the piston and jug, it will breathe better now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Going to put that Kita together today? Nice work on the piston and jug, it will breathe better now.



Thanks Jerry! I hope to get it together tonight.Got to go into town with the OL after bit.I should get most of it together.


----------



## tbone75

Unpacking the saw of the day right now!Pix in a min.


----------



## tbone75

Thanks Marc  Just a little cleaning in the jug and put a piston in it!


----------



## tbone75

Like the new avatar?


----------



## tbone75

Not going to do any porting on this 346 just yet.I want to see how it is against my Mooberized one first. LOL


----------



## sefh3

I like it John.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I like it John.



Fits me very well :hmm3grin2orange: Thanks Ron and Adam!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Like the new avatar?



:msp_biggrin::msp_w00t:

love it!


----------



## dancan

Who was looking for a top cover for a 266 a while back ?


----------



## dancan

Oh ,, I see we have a newguy here , Gary the Slug ..................LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Who was looking for a top cover for a 266 a while back ?



I know that Jon1212 is looking for some 266 parts, think it was a clutch cover and the brake handle, maybe more. You remember ole peg leg, used to stop by sometimes, the slugs ole buddy.


----------



## dancan

I new it was a J word , just couldn't remember which one , thanks .


----------



## tbone75

Anyone ever try mineral spirits in a parts washer? I bought some to try.It says odorless so I thought it was worth a shot?


----------



## AU_K2500

hows everybody doing today?

John, Im liking the new Avatar


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Anyone ever try mineral spirits in a parts washer? I bought some to try.It says odorless so I thought it was worth a shot?



It will work but not as good as some of the more smelly stuff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> hows everybody doing today?
> 
> John, Im liking the new Avatar




I have a head cold, nose stuffed up and can`t smell anything at all. I worked on a Husky today and it did not even "stink", well I couldn`t smell it....LOL


----------



## RandyMac

We are enjoying some Cape Mendocino Effect, with the usual warning for Mariners. In other words, if you are out there, you are screwed.

Current Eureka NEXRAD Radar Map : Weather Underground


----------



## dancan

Head cold , it's Huskee time !
Did I see Doug's truck go by me on the back of a tow truck ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Head cold , it's Huskee time !
> Did I see Doug's truck go by me on the back of a tow truck ?



Huskee time, only when I can`t smell a thing at all. Yes Doug`s truck croaked today and is headed out to Enfield for troubleshooting/repair. The older ones had a ignition Module on them, not shure what they use now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> We are enjoying some Cape Mendocino Effect, with the usual warning for Mariners. In other words, if you are out there, you are screwed.
> 
> Current Eureka NEXRAD Radar Map : Weather Underground



Looks like its getting deflected up toward you in Crescent City. What is the weather going to be like up that way the first- 15 of May?


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like its getting deflected up toward you in Crescent City. What is the weather going to be like up that way the first- 15 of May?



It should be good, if you are south of Cape Mendo. We have been having storms in the last half of May into June though.

Yep, we are about to take a pounding, again, last night was periodically noisy as is today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> It should be good, if you are south of Cape Mendo. We have been having storms in the last half of May into June though.
> 
> Yep, we are about to take a pounding, again, last night was periodically noisy as is today.



Guess I will have to stay down South, maybe visit Sacremento and Grass Valley again.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess I will have to stay down South, maybe visit Sacremento and Grass Valley again.



You will be down around ole Peg Leg :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a head cold, nose stuffed up and can`t smell anything at all. I worked on a Husky today and it did not even "stink", well I couldn`t smell it....LOL



Jerry you have a head cold? Dang I didn't think you ever caught anything ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Not to sure about this parts washer?Plugged up already!And the stuff looks like milk?Had no idea it would look like that?Maybe its been froze or something?It don't smell much at all and it does clean the crap off.May have to move that pump in there so it don't plug up so quick?Or some other kind of filter?


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess I will have to stay down South, maybe visit Sacremento and Grass Valley again.



You should stop by and see Gologit, he is in the Grass Valley area. Just check the weather before heading north, the forecasts are usually wrong. For the last couple weeks, they show a drying trend and it doesn't happen or they say it is going to just shower and we get hit hard.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Not to sure about this parts washer?Plugged up already!And the stuff looks like milk?Had no idea it would look like that?Maybe its been froze or something?It don't smell much at all and it does clean the crap off.May have to move that pump in there so it don't plug up so quick?Or some other kind of filter?



the new stuff is milky white now, instead of clear like it used to be. It didnt freeze or anything, thats the way its supposed to look.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you have a head cold? Dang I didn't think you ever caught anything ! :msp_scared:



Seldom ever, just my nose/ sinuses stuffed up today, will be over it by tomorrow, shure helps when I need to work on Orange Turds......LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> the new stuff is milky white now, instead of clear like it used to be. It didnt freeze or anything, thats the way its supposed to look.



Thanks Mark! Only kind I ever used was clear.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> You should stop by and see Gologit, he is in the Grass Valley area. Just check the weather before heading north, the forecasts are usually wrong. For the last couple weeks, they show a drying trend and it doesn't happen or they say it is going to just shower and we get hit hard.



Would be happy to meet up with any of the members out in that area for a coffee and a chat. I came back from Lake Tahoe and diverted over to Grass Valley on my last trip over to Cali. That is some nice country up there, I like the gold mining history of that place.


----------



## tbone75

Did work on the Kita a little.Got the jug on,flywheel,oil pump and clutch.Had to quit cause my back and feet killing me today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Mark! Only kind I ever used was clear.



We use Varsol in them around here, not really smelly but it is a petroleim distillate so maybe not good to use in a basement area. In the shop I turn on the exhaust fan and its gone in a snap.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Did work on the Kita a little.Got the jug on,flywheel,oil pump and clutch.Had to quit cause my back and feet killing me today.



ADAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

how come you didnt know slugs had feets !! ???
gotta re-do the pic !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We use Varsol in them around here, not really smelly but it is a petroleim distillate so maybe not good to use in a basement area. In the shop I turn on the exhaust fan and its gone in a snap.



Once I get this garage up I can use some good stuff in my big one! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ADAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> how come you didnt know slugs had feets !! ???
> gotta re-do the pic !!



Only King Slugs got feets!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only King Slugs got feets!



Do they wear slippers to help with sliding along...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do they wear slippers to help with sliding along...LOL



No I use cleats so I can get a grip! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No I use cleats so I can get a grip! :hmm3grin2orange:



Aaaaaaahhh, ...I see, cleats are harder on the feets.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Aaaaaaahhh, ...I see, cleats are harder on the feets.....LOL



Hard to get a grip in all that slime :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

How many saws you fix today Pappy Smurf?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Anyone ever try mineral spirits in a parts washer? I bought some to try.It says odorless so I thought it was worth a shot?



That's what I run in my washer. It works pretty good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Is Pappy Smurf in the house?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hard to get a grip in all that slime :msp_sad:



LOL,..I see...


----------



## sefh3

Pappy is either reading or clicked on this link and forgot about it.


----------



## sefh3

I'm having a heck of a time with my my work emails lately. Yesterday didn't get any. Today all of my emails come 2-3 times. I hate switching systems.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Pappy is either reading or clicked on this link and forgot about it.



The old fart may have fell asleep :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PB

Anyone have any tips to get a broken screw out of carb? I tore into my 910 tonight to see why it was running funny and found a broken screw on the diaphragm side of the carb. I don't know if that was the culprit, but it certainly doesn't help. The carb was full of debris. I guess I could try to find a new carb or drill out and retap the hole. It is going to be almost impossible to drill the screw out without damaging the soft aluminum body. 

I also noticed the ground wire was badly frayed. I cut it, soldered it and covered it with RTV. It is only the ground wire so I am not too concerned.


----------



## sefh3

What type of dremels do you guys use to port saws with? I'm looking to get a new one but not sure what one to get.


----------



## sefh3

PB said:


> Anyone have any tips to get a broken screw out of carb? I tore into my 910 tonight to see why it was running funny and found a broken screw on the diaphragm side of the carb. I don't know if that was the culprit, but it certainly doesn't help. The carb was full of debris. I guess I could try to find a new carb or drill out and retap the hole. It is going to be almost impossible to drill the screw out without damaging the soft aluminum body.
> 
> I also noticed the ground wire was badly frayed. I cut it, soldered it and covered it with RTV. It is only the ground wire so I am not too concerned.



I would try to retract the broken screw by drilling it out. Then I would try to retap it to the next bigger size if when drilling you mess up the threads.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I would try to retract the broken screw by drilling it out. Then I would try to retap it to the next bigger size if when drilling you mess up the threads.



I always screw them up trying to drill it out.The bit always wants to go one way or the other!As small as that is :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> Anyone have any tips to get a broken screw out of carb? I tore into my 910 tonight to see why it was running funny and found a broken screw on the diaphragm side of the carb. I don't know if that was the culprit, but it certainly doesn't help. The carb was full of debris. I guess I could try to find a new carb or drill out and retap the hole. It is going to be almost impossible to drill the screw out without damaging the soft aluminum body.
> 
> I also noticed the ground wire was badly frayed. I cut it, soldered it and covered it with RTV. It is only the ground wire so I am not too concerned.



I use a specialized left hand twist drill that has a threaded remover on the opposite end. Sometimes the broke off screw shank will just screw out when I am drilling it with the left turning bit.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I always screw them up trying to drill it out.The bit always wants to go one way or the other!As small as that is :msp_scared:



Make sure you take a prick punch and try to get it as close to the center as possible. This helps it from not running away from you.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> What type of dremels do you guys use to port saws with? I'm looking to get a new one but not sure what one to get.



Just a normal dremel?The dremel brand one I have had for many years and 2 sets of brushes. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> What type of dremels do you guys use to port saws with? I'm looking to get a new one but not sure what one to get.



Forget the dremels for general porting, they take way too long to get anything done with them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I use a specialized left hand twist drill that has a threaded remover on the opposite end. Sometimes the broke off screw shank will just screw out when I am drilling it with the left turning bit.



You may be able to back it out with a real small pinch.I have did that before if there not bottomed out.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Forget the dremels for general porting, they take way too long to get anything done with them.



Air tools are faster.Just harder for me to hold on to and use like a pencil.I got that pencil grinder from HF.Need to try it some more.And you Jerry have monster hands from what I have heard? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> How many saws you fix today Pappy Smurf?



I put to use the 372 brake oarts adam sent me so that side of the saw is done.
finished the grinding on the BB cyl,then got interupted..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You may be able to back it out with a real small pinch.I have did that before if there not bottomed out.



A pinch of salt or a pinch of pepper....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I want one of them Fordom grinders!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Air tools are faster.Just harder for me to hold on to and use like a pencil.I got that pencil grinder from HF.Need to try it some more.And you Jerry have monster hands from what I have heard? :hmm3grin2orange:



Now, who told you that, durn it there are spies everywhere....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Marc  Just a little cleaning in the jug and put a piston in it!



I thought you would like that little jewel. I thought you would do a little port work on it since it was already apart. 

I'll have to admit, when I was putting it on the counter to ship to you I thought about hanging on to it myself. Then I took a deep breath and remembered the SMELL!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A pinch of salt or a pinch of pepper....LOL



Fat fingered it didn't I


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I put to use the 372 brake oarts adam sent me so that side of the saw is done.
> finished the grinding on the BB cyl,then got interupted..



What is a brake OART?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now, who told you that, durn it there are spies everywhere....LOL



Robin did LOL Something like 4-1/2" across the knuckles?


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Anyone have any tips to get a broken screw out of carb? I tore into my 910 tonight to see why it was running funny and found a broken screw on the diaphragm side of the carb. I don't know if that was the culprit, but it certainly doesn't help. The carb was full of debris. I guess I could try to find a new carb or drill out and retap the hole. It is going to be almost impossible to drill the screw out without damaging the soft aluminum body.
> 
> I also noticed the ground wire was badly frayed. I cut it, soldered it and covered it with RTV. It is only the ground wire so I am not too concerned.



Chances are it is broke off flush too.
good thing is they are not usually that tight.
with carb all apart put it in some simmering water for a few min,long enuf for the alumn to get hot.
you want the alumn to get the heat all the way to the bolt.
then take a very sharp small punch and tap it around in the come out direction a bit at a time.
put four little punch marls around it and got from one to the next one.
the heat will make the alumn lose it's grip on the bolt.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I thought you would like that little jewel. I thought you would do a little port work on it since it was already apart.
> 
> I'll have to admit, when I was putting it on the counter to ship to you I thought about hanging on to it myself. Then I took a deep breath and remembered the SMELL!



You know I think your right!Its already apart just waiting on the grinder :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

The best porting tools I know of.

Porting and Polishing 2 Stroke #10 CC Kit | ccspecialtytool.com


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Chances are it is broke off flush too.
> good thing is they are not usually that tight.
> with carb all apart put it in some simmering water for a few min,long enuf for the alumn to get hot.
> you want the alumn to get the heat all the way to the bolt.
> then take a very sharp small punch and tap it around in the come out direction a bit at a time.
> put four little punch marls around it and got from one to the next one.
> the heat will make the alumn lose it's grip on the bolt.



I use a pinch


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The best porting tools I know of.
> 
> Porting and Polishing 2 Stroke #10 CC Kit | ccspecialtytool.com



Very nice BUT! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Robin did LOL Something like 4-1/2" across the knuckles?



That blabber.....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Anyone ever try mineral spirits in a parts washer? I bought some to try.It says odorless so I thought it was worth a shot?



That's about all you can get here. The Varsol is still available but it is VERY pricey.



tbone75 said:


> Not to sure about this parts washer?Plugged up already!And the stuff looks like milk?Had no idea it would look like that?Maybe its been froze or something?It don't smell much at all and it does clean the crap off.May have to move that pump in there so it don't plug up so quick?Or some other kind of filter?



My mineral spirits are clear. You might try going to a bulk fuel dealer, they will almost always have better prices on petroleum products, especially if you don't mind buying them by the 5 gallon bucket.

Did you ever look for the check valve on your compressor?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Very nice BUT! :msp_scared:



Its only money....:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I put to use the 372 brake oarts adam sent me so that side of the saw is done.
> finished the grinding on the BB cyl,then got interupted..



So what happen? You turn into a slug?


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> That's about all you can get here. The Varsol is still available but it is VERY pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> My mineral spirits are clear. You might try going to a bulk fuel dealer, they will almost always have better prices on petroleum products, especially if you don't mind buying them by the 5 gallon bucket.
> 
> Did you ever look for the check valve on your compressor?



We can get it in 45 gal bulk drums, around 2 bucks a gallon that way.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> That's about all you can get here. The Varsol is still available but it is VERY pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> My mineral spirits are clear. You might try going to a bulk fuel dealer, they will almost always have better prices on petroleum products, especially if you don't mind buying them by the 5 gallon bucket.
> 
> Did you ever look for the check valve on your compressor?



I can't see where it even has a check valve in it?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its only money....:msp_scared:



Your right its only money. LOL I will use my 30 dollar dremel and spend the rest on saws!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> What type of dremels do you guys use to port saws with? I'm looking to get a new one but not sure what one to get.



I get mine from the black and decker refurb store,$25 for the last one,only lasted 15 years,so i got another,$35 now..if this one last 15 yrs i will never wear it out


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We can get it in 45 gal bulk drums, around 2 bucks a gallon that way.



That is very cheap! Wonder if I can find that down here?Going to need about 25 gal. for the big washer.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Forget the dremels for general porting, they take way too long to get anything done with them.



What to you recommend instead of a dremel?


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> What type of dremels do you guys use to port saws with? I'm looking to get a new one but not sure what one to get.



I use a regular Dremel, a flex shaft attachment, and a number of different bits, both from Dremel and aftermarket. Some of the bits I use for the finer work are these:







You can get them here:

American Science & Surplus : Rotary and Dremel Tools


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> That's about all you can get here. The Varsol is still available but it is VERY pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> My mineral spirits are clear. You might try going to a bulk fuel dealer, they will almost always have better prices on petroleum products, especially if you don't mind buying them by the 5 gallon bucket.
> 
> Did you ever look for the check valve on your compressor?



We used 55 gal drums of it at work.It was always clear?But this stuff don't stink like a Stihl  otstir:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is very cheap! Wonder if I can find that down here?Going to need about 25 gal. for the big washer.



It seems to be harder to find over your way, I have mentioned it many times in conversations about this subject and most over there had not even heard about it.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Forget the dremels for general porting, they take way too long to get anything done with them.



You forget to whom you adressing here !!
if we wanted fast we would get going before noontime !
when you have a little tool you have to take it slow and easy


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I use a regular Dremel, a flex shaft attachment, and a number of different bits, both from Dremel and aftermarket. Some of the bits I use for the finer work are these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get them here:
> 
> American Science & Surplus : Rotary and Dremel Tools



I like the carbide bits Ron showed me.I really like that last one I got! It really chews stuff up fast!Got to be real careful with it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You forget to whom you adressing here !!
> if we wanted fast we would get going before noontime !
> when you have a little tool you have to take it slow and easy



LOL,....that is what I have heard but I don`t have a small tool, or feet or hands....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> A pinch of salt or a pinch of pepper....LOL



You know what a pinch of salt do to a slug !!?? :msp_scared:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I can't see where it even has a check valve in it?



There will be a copper or aluminum line that delivers the compressed air from the compressor to the tank. The check valve will be the the fitting that connects that line to the tank.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It seems to be harder to find over your way, I have mentioned it many times in conversations about this subject and most over there had not even heard about it.



I have never heard of it before?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> What to you recommend instead of a dremel?



Porting and Polishing 2 Stroke #10 CC Kit | ccspecialtytool.com


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You know what a pinch of salt do to a slug !!?? :msp_scared:



Yep LOL It was fun when I was a kid!Very gross! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You forget to whom you adressing here !!
> if we wanted fast we would get going before noontime !
> when you have a little tool you have to take it slow and easy



That is how the slugs do it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You know what a pinch of salt do to a slug !!?? :msp_scared:



Yes I do....:msp_wink:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The best porting tools I know of.
> 
> Porting and Polishing 2 Stroke #10 CC Kit | ccspecialtytool.com



:haha: :haha: :haha:

yeh,,RITE !!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> There will be a copper or aluminum line that delivers the compressed air from the compressor to the tank. The check valve will be the the fitting that connects that line to the tank.



I will look some more?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> :haha: :haha: :haha:
> 
> yeh,,RITE !!! :msp_sneaky:



Their 182MC 90 degree handpiece is the best built tool of its kind, just ask them....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep LOL It was fun when I was a kid!Very gross! LOL



Just like leeches, we catch them when swimming and give them a dose of salt, euuuuwwwwweee.


----------



## tbone75

No more porting than I do I just don't need something like that! LOL Need to talk my dentist out of a grinder. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No more porting than I do I just don't need something like that! LOL Need to talk my dentist out of a grinder. LOL



Even slower than a dremel but can get into tight spots.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just like leeches, we catch them when swimming and give them a dose of salt, euuuuwwwwweee.



Only leaches I have ever seen around here was stuck all over my legs and the family jewels! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

With dental tools you have to make your own bits, dental type bits are too small to be very effective, the shanks take a special notch in the end that inserts inside the collet.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Even slower than a dremel but can get into tight spots.



A right angle hand piece would be handy in the uppers.But can't see anything else to use it for?


----------



## diggers_dad

*Posting*

Well, we didn't know if we could reach 2,000 pages and now we are RAPIDLY approaching 3,000!

I think most of them are from John! He sure types fast for a slug.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only leaches I have ever seen around here was stuck all over my legs and the family jewels! :msp_scared:



Cigarette lighter time....LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Well, we didn't know if we could reach 2,000 posts and now we are RAPIDLY approaching 3,000!
> 
> I think most of them are from John! He sure types fast for a slug.



Sure gabby for a slug?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cigarette lighter time....LOL



:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure gabby for a slug?



Running off at the lip, slugs do have lips you know....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_scared:



A little heat from the flame and they will drop right off.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> With dental tools you have to make your own bits, dental type bits are too small to be very effective, the shanks take a special notch in the end that inserts inside the collet.



Don't want that!


----------



## sefh3

Marc,
I like that setup. I'll have to search for one like that. I like the ability to use a foot pedal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't want that!



Randy (Mastermind) uses them but only on the upper transfers. You need a straight handpiece for most work anyway.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> So what happen? You turn into a slug?



Had people show up the buy saws 
sold two.
one guy i had to show him how to cut down a tree !! then how to cut it up safely.
involved lots of safety,even the correct way to throw a saw ! LOL !
he said he had already been researching chainsaw safety on the internet.
glad it was only a mini mac 
some rich yuppie from one of those uppity towns has a few small,,two to three inch trees he wants to get rid if.

then another guy with 5 bills burning a hole in his pocket wanted that nice 372 i finished a few weeks back 
after that it was supper time and onto a steenky project


----------



## jimdad07

I look at the first post on the page here and I see an avatar I haven't seen before. Took me a minute to realize it was John, very fitting. Page 3,000 is getting closer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Had people show up the buy saws
> sold two.
> one guy i had to show him how to cut down a tree !! then how to cut it up safely.
> involved lots of safety,even the correct way to throw a saw ! LOL !
> he said he had already been researching chainsaw safety on the internet.
> glad it was only a mini mac
> some rich yuppie from one of those uppity towns has a few small,,two to three inch trees he wants to get rid if.
> 
> then another guy with 5 bills burning a hole in his pocket wanted that nice 372 i finished a few weeks back
> after that it was supper time and onto a steenky project



I worked on a steenky project today also, just could not smell it today.....LOL


----------



## sefh3

We are moving just like a slug........slow and steady


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> What to you recommend instead of a dremel?



You know what i realy like about my cheap dremel ??
today i ran an extension cord and sat on the steps in the sunshine and enjoyed myself


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I look at the first post on the page here and I see an avatar I haven't seen before. Took me a minute to realize it was John, very fitting. Page 3,000 is getting closer.



Ron and Adam fixed me up good! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> We are moving just like a slug........slow and steady



Must be the most active thread on AS, EVER CHECK TO SEE HOW MANY VISITS TO THIS THREAD? 
322848 , just checked.


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> Marc,
> I like that setup. I'll have to search for one like that. I like the ability to use a foot pedal.



Did you get a box of parts today?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must be the most active thread on AS, EVER CHECK THE NUMBER OF VISITS TO THIS THREAD?



Don't know where to check?


----------



## sefh3

So is a variable speed important?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> So is a variable speed important?



Yes it is.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't know where to check?



was 322848 just a couple seconds ago.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Had people show up the buy saws
> sold two.
> one guy i had to show him how to cut down a tree !! then how to cut it up safely.
> involved lots of safety,even the correct way to throw a saw ! LOL !
> he said he had already been researching chainsaw safety on the internet.
> glad it was only a mini mac
> some rich yuppie from one of those uppity towns has a few small,,two to three inch trees he wants to get rid if.
> 
> then another guy with 5 bills burning a hole in his pocket wanted that nice 372 i finished a few weeks back
> after that it was supper time and onto a steenky project



You SOLD a mini-mac? :msp_scared: Where did you find that sucker? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must be the most active thread on AS, EVER CHECK THE NUMBER OF VISITS TO THIS THREAD?



I think you are right. What's funny is that the same core of guys have been posting in here since the beginning, for the most part. I think other folks get board without the drama. Best thread on the site. I think Norm has a pretty good one going in the "Working man" thread also, good guys sharing information on saws and life without a bunch of arguing. Of course Jacob can be a little rambunctious at times.


----------



## sefh3

diggers_dad said:


> Did you get a box of parts today?



No not today. Hopefully tomorrow. I'll get your box out on Monday. I don't like shipping saws on Thursday or Friday. I hate for them the sit at a dock over the weekend.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> So is a variable speed important?



About med. on the dremel seems about right for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I think you are right. What's funny is that the same core of guys have been posting in here since the beginning, for the most part. I think other folks get board without the drama. Best thread on the site. I think Norm has a pretty good one going in the "Working man" thread also, good guys sharing information on saws and life without a bunch of arguing. Of course Jacob can be a little rambunctious at times.




You are right, no drama queens on here, just a couple of meenies and Jacob, our midget....LOL


----------



## sefh3

Even the swap meet thread is getting out of control.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> About med. on the dremel seems about right for me.



:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cigarette lighter time....LOL



He would probly light the fuse !! LOL !!!
uh,,maybe NOT a good place for flame ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> was 322848 just a couple seconds ago.



wow!


----------



## sefh3

I'm finally getting caught up on my TV shows. I'm only a week behind now. This DVR stuff is great.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> A little heat from the flame and they will drop right off.



Notice he said "they " will drop right off "" ??


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> No not today. Hopefully tomorrow. I'll get your box out on Monday. I don't like shipping saws on Thursday or Friday. I hate for them the sit at a dock over the weekend.



Yup. I looked at the invoice again. Supposed to be there tomorrow. Tracking number is 247237615031214 through Fed Ex.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He would probly light the fuse !! LOL !!!
> uh,,maybe NOT a good place for flame ??



Think I could AS on the moon?


----------



## sefh3

Plus there is over 44,000 posts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Notice he said "they " will drop right off "" ??



Maybe John better not use a lighter....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are right, no drama queens on here, just a couple of meenies and Jacob, our midget....LOL



And Jerry trying to get John to burn his family jewels off with a cig lighter !!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe John better not use a lighter....LOL



I was thinking maybe a b-tank with a #11 tip would burn those suckers right off.


----------



## sefh3

Jerry, we have Pappy Smurf. He keeps us under control.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Notice he said "they " will drop right off "" ??



:msp_scared: He did say that!:msp_scared:


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> I was thinking maybe a b-tank with a #11 tip would burn those suckers right off.



HI JIM!!!!
Did you get that property. I'm behind on my reading. I can't keep up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_scared: He did say that!:msp_scared:



The Jewels or the leeches??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :msp_scared: He did say that!:msp_scared:



Yup,,he has it out for ALL of us for sure.. 
checked that link on the grinder stuff,,hhm,,pretty nice,and cheap..
i would like to find bits to fit the dremmel that were maybe just an inch or so longer..collet hits sometimes getting in the holes..


----------



## sefh3

It's taking forever to load pages tonight. Is it me or anyone else having problems.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Jewels or the leeches??



Just the leaches I hope!:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,he has it out for ALL of us for sure..
> checked that link on the grinder stuff,,hhm,,pretty nice,and cheap..
> i would like to find bits to fit the dremmel that were maybe just an inch or so longer..collet hits sometimes getting in the holes..



I have that problem too!If you ever find any longer bits let me know!That one is all I have seen?


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> HI JIM!!!!
> Did you get that property. I'm behind on my reading. I can't keep up.



I am right there with you, I have gotten busy with the spring time stuff and all the projects around the house. We got the property secured with a down payment on it and we are just waiting for the paperwork to be finished. What's nice is we were all able to get personal loans from the bank to buy the land so there is no liens on the property. That part was pretty important to me. The building up there is going to make a great woodshop so I can keep my saws and wood working separate plus have enough room to really set it up. Have to put a roof and door on the limestone smoke house that is on the property and it will be functional, the thing is still perfectly level and square after being there over a 100 years. Pretty excited about it, I'll put pics up when we are finalized.


----------



## tbone75

Scott I have been having trouble getting pages to load too.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have that problem too!If you ever find any longer bits let me know!That one is all I have seen?



We need a tool that takes 1/4 in bits instead of the 1/8 in dremmel..
the 1/4 in are longer/


----------



## sefh3

Good for you. I'm searching for a new house myself. I hate having my garage/workshop attached to the house. I can't spray chemical or anything in there. It gets sucked back into the house and smells like a Husky forever inside. I'm wanting a 40x80 pole barn and some property to sit it on.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> We need a tool that takes 1/4 in bits instead of the 1/8 in dremmel..
> the 1/4 in are longer/



I have that right angle die grinder I picked up from HF that works pretty well, I got it for $29 on sale. It seems to be working ok.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> We need a tool that takes 1/4 in bits instead of the 1/8 in dremmel..
> the 1/4 in are longer/



Air die grinder does.But its a little big in my hand I think.A little harder to use for me.Plus the big bits I have are just to big to use.


----------



## sefh3

Well gents I'm throwing the towel in for tonight. I'll chat with you in the am.


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Good for you. I'm searching for a new house myself. I hate having my garage/workshop attached to the house. I can't spray chemical or anything in there. It gets sucked back into the house and smells like a Husky forever inside. I'm wanting a 40x80 pole barn and some property to sit it on.



Good time to get a good deal on a house and land. We are getting this for $50k with well, septic, water and a pretty big building on it plus 50 acre more to add to our hunting land. The ponds are a good part of the deal as well.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Good for you. I'm searching for a new house myself. I hate having my garage/workshop attached to the house. I can't spray chemical or anything in there. It gets sucked back into the house and smells like a Husky forever inside. I'm wanting a 40x80 pole barn and some property to sit it on.



I hope to get mine building started very soon! 30' x 30' is as big as I can fit where I want it. 200'x200' would be so much better LOL


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Well gents I'm throwing the towel in for tonight. I'll chat with you in the am.



Night Scott.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good time to get a good deal on a house and land. We are getting this for $50k with well, septic, water and a pretty big building on it plus 50 acre more to add to our hunting land. The ponds are a good part of the deal as well.



Sounds like a hell of a good deal!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I have that right angle die grinder I picked up from HF that works pretty well, I got it for $29 on sale. It seems to be working ok.



on thr right angle you dont need the longer bits so 1/8 in on them would be fine.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Well gents I'm throwing the towel in for tonight. I'll chat with you in the am.



Nite Scott


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Air die grinder does.But its a little big in my hand I think.A little harder to use for me.Plus the big bits I have are just to big to use.



they make the 1/4 in bits with the same size stuff on the end we use now.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> on thr right angle you dont need the longer bits so 1/8 in on them would be fine.



I got to look for an electric die grinder?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I got to look for an electric die grinder?



Do you have any type of air compressor?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> they make the 1/4 in bits with the same size stuff on the end we use now.



If they are long enough could be better?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Do you have any type of air compressor?



want lectric,with pencil tip


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> want lectric,with pencil tip



Yep I think that would work good.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Do you have any type of air compressor?



Yep but its not working right.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> want lectric,with pencil tip



What are the pros and cons to both? I've never used an electric one before.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> want lectric,with pencil tip



I will check on that soon!


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to pack it in. This site is loading very slowly tonight, can't have nothing.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to pack it in. This site is loading very slowly tonight, can't have nothing.



Nite Jim


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nite all.



Nite Jerry.Take care of that head cold! LOL


----------



## farrell




----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


>



Your good with that stuff! I like it!


----------



## farrell

i know i showed john this bit i got for my dremel.....longer reach and worked good! bought mine at the home depot for $13
1/8" Tungsten Carbide Router Cutting Bit Fits Dremel | eBay


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i know i showed john this bit i got for my dremel.....longer reach and worked good! bought mine at the home depot for $13
> 1/8" Tungsten Carbide Router Cutting Bit Fits Dremel | eBay



I got to get one of them! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I got to get one of them! LOL



it leaves a bit of a rough finish but removes the aluminum fast!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> it leaves a bit of a rough finish but removes the aluminum fast!



Easy enough to smooth out with the little 1/4" sanding drum.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Easy enough to smooth out with the little 1/4" sanding drum.



and i need one of them! i used grinding stones and oil (to keep from loading up) to finish along with the a couple other carbide finish cutters i have.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> and i need one of them! i used grinding stones and oil (to keep from loading up) to finish along with the a couple other carbide finish cutters i have.



They work good!But the sand paper don't last long.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> They work good!But the sand paper don't last long.



i have a half inch drum and i know the paper dont last long!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i have a half inch drum and i know the paper dont last long!



Stuff isn't real cheap either! LOL But it works nice!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Stuff isn't real cheap either! LOL But it works nice!



i looked for the smaller drum sanders but cant find anyone round here that carries them


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i looked for the smaller drum sanders but cant find anyone round here that carries them



Widget supply place has them.Mine came with my dremel years ago. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Widget supply place has them.Mine came with my dremel years ago. LOL



have to check on that. need to get on the hunt for a carb and fuel line for the solo


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> have to check on that. need to get on the hunt for a carb and fuel line for the solo



Never had one of them yet?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Never had one of them yet?



if and when i get it goin.....may port it and give it to my step dad.


----------



## dancan

Is this National Backside Eyelid Testing Day ?


----------



## RandyMac

no, but it should be.


----------



## dancan

May be we missed something ?

Hey ! Turbo Robin ! How goes the Suub saga ?


----------



## RandyMac

I guess it is a quiet night all 'round.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> May be we missed something ?
> 
> Hey ! Turbo Robin ! How goes the Suub saga ?



Got two pkgs yesterday with the remaining seals/washers/o-rings needed. Was going to start on it last night but pesky friends showed up at the shop after work and forced me to drink beer (ale) with them for a couple hrs......needless to say didn't put the car in the shop....the talk, of course changed to saws and it came up that one of the guys had just run that 262XP I did a while back....he has an old one too....he complained that it was to F'n loud...and when my friend Mike ask how it went, he begrudgingly, and loudly said it ran ok but wouldn't cut a lick F'n faster than his...I didn't say anything just nodded...before the evening was over and the conversation had moved off saws he came up quietly and asked if I had time to get his old 262XP "tuned up" to cut like Birdies??? LOLOLOL!!! Farmers, fishermen and woodboogers are all the same!!! 

Saab goes in the shop first thing this morning for the transplant...I'm thinking 4 hrs with the oil change and sump cleaning....I am very interested in seeing how my debris collector and inspection cover has worked the last 1000 miles..


----------



## dancan

Good thing it wasn't like getting parts from the last place you got Suub parts .
What does this HDA87 fit , the "Buddy" with cheap parts had none but if you needed rings for a 45 or a 266 he probably had 20 sets . Lotsa stuff for saws that you might fix for someone else but not rebuild for yourself .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Good thing it wasn't like getting parts from the last place you got Suub parts .
> What does this HDA87 fit , the "Buddy" with cheap parts had none but if you needed rings for a 45 or a 266 he probably had 20 sets . Lotsa stuff for saws that you might fix for someone else but not rebuild for yourself .



The only saw that I know of that the HDA 87 fits is the early 262XP without a decomp, though there may well be other saws that it fits (and seems that there would be)

Yep this time the parts came on time (2 day) and nothing was missing or backordered.....so I have no excuse.....


----------



## roncoinc

According to the Walbro carburator application guide,,,,,262 is it !!

CarburetorGuide.pdf - DivShare


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas, Its been a long week, Im glad friday is here!


----------



## roncoinc

Stencil is coming along nicely.
got the " qvarna " all cut out.
lot of precise cutting with a scapel 
then i got distracted.
did get the releasable adhesive to hold it tight and the paint too.


----------



## farrell

mornin all!
ron the stencil is lookin nice!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin all!
> ron the stencil is lookin nice!:msp_thumbsup:



Slug with feets looks nice ! LOL !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Slug with feets looks nice ! LOL !!



thanks!
been searchin the net this mornin to try and find the fuel line and carb for the solo 634. you have an idea what cause bar oil to leak out of a saw?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin all!
> ron the stencil is lookin nice!:msp_thumbsup:



Want one ?


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> thanks!
> been searchin the net this mornin to try and find the fuel line and carb for the solo 634. you have an idea what cause bar oil to leak out of a saw?



Temp change I believe


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Want one ?



huh?:msp_confused:


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> huh?:msp_confused:



Wait.. What? Who said that? :msp_confused:


----------



## farrell

when i was tryin to get the solo goin last spring i filled the tanks.....when i couldnt get it runnin sat under the table and it wasnt long that a puddle of bar oil formed under it. i hadent torn into yet to look.


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> when i was tryin to get the solo goin last spring i filled the tanks.....when i couldnt get it runnin sat under the table and it wasnt long that a puddle of bar oil formed under it. i hadent torn into yet to look.



A drastic temp change will cause it I believe, don't oil tanks have a vent to? Maybe not venting also and forcing it through the oil pump?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Want one ?



sure! im a lil slow this mornin got the stomach bug the wife had:msp_mad: and i tought you asked "what one?" not "want one?"LOL


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys



mornin your royal majesty king slug


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> huh?:msp_confused:



stencil !


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys



Morning! New profile pic huh?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> stencil !



yeah i got it took a while! LOL responce above sorry!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> sure! im a lil slow this mornin got the stomach bug the wife had:msp_mad: and i tought you asked "what one?" not "want one?"LOL



Theres a catch,,i will laminate it but YOU have to cut it out \


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Theres a catch,,i will laminate it but YOU have to cut it out \



can do lil buddy!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> mornin your royal majesty king slug



The only slug with feets


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The only slug with feets



finishing the kita today and takin her for a test run?


----------



## roncoinc

John,,you watch that movie yet ??
what model Mac is that ??
Randy Mac said one time but i forgot..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,you watch that movie yet ??
> what model Mac is that ??
> Randy Mac said one time but i forgot..



Haven't watched it yet.I wouldn't know what Mac it would be?I don't know nothing about them.LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> finishing the kita today and takin her for a test run?



I hope to? Can't move to good yet. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I was looking at fordom grinders on fleabay last night.Not sure I like the hand piece?Looks to big.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I was looking at fordom grinders on fleabay last night.Not sure I like the hand piece?Looks to big.



i like my lil corless dremel. hate waitin for it to charge! gonna pick a corded one at some point and a flex drive!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i like my lil corless dremel. hate waitin for it to charge! gonna pick a corded one at some point and a flex drive!



I have 3 of them LOL All different but they just don't last long enough.I had a flex shaft for my dremel but it never worked right?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I have 3 of them LOL All different but they just don't last long enough.I had a flex shaft for my dremel but it never worked right?



i paid some $$$$ for that cordless and dont want to burn it up! would rather burn up a $40 dremel!


----------



## tbone75

Found some off brand fordom like grinders on fleabay just as cheap as the dremel.I may try one?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i paid some $$$$ for that cordless and dont want to burn it up! would rather burn up a $40 dremel!



Ron found a deal on his! I think he said 25 bucks for it?


----------



## tbone75

The OL uses a dremel at work making them baskets.They drill holes for nails with them.That is how I got all the cordless ones. LOL She didn't like them.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Found some off brand fordom like grinders on fleabay just as cheap as the dremel.I may try one?



let me know how they work if you get one!


----------



## tbone75

Ron do you know if they ever made spoons to go with them knives and forks I put the handles on? I have been looking but still haven't found any?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> let me know how they work if you get one!



Will do!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron do you know if they ever made spoons to go with them knives and forks I put the handles on? I have been looking but still haven't found any?



I havent found any spons 

I also found some grinders i like but all 5/32 collets,,no 1/4 in.

$35 rotary's can be found anyplace.


----------



## little possum

A day off, and I realize I cant sleep in anymore, and bored outta my mind just sitting here. Going to work!? Crazy..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I havent found any spons
> 
> I also found some grinders i like but all 5/32 collets,,no 1/4 in.
> 
> $35 rotary's can be found anyplace.



The 1/4" would be nice!You can get long bits for that! Maybe an electric die grinder would be better?If I could find a small one?


----------



## tbone75

I think I will open the baffle up on the Kita some more like you did Ron.I can get in there with that long dremel bit!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> A day off, and I realize I cant sleep in anymore, and bored outta my mind just sitting here. Going to work!? Crazy..



You could port another mini-mac :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I havent found any spons
> 
> I also found some grinders i like but all 5/32 collets,,no 1/4 in.
> 
> $35 rotary's can be found anyplace.



Just wish I could find longer 1/8 bits?Like you said just a 1/4" longer would be great!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just wish I could find longer 1/8 bits?Like you said just a 1/4" longer would be great!



if you know anybody with a tool shop they could get you some long 1/8" endmills!
found these but are pricey! but will last!
Ball End Mills - End Mills | MSCDirect.com

length of the cutter is 1" and the overall is 3"


----------



## little possum

tbone75 said:


> You could port another mini-mac :hmm3grin2orange:


I need to stick that one back together and see what kinda damage I did


----------



## Mill_wannabe

*Hey Ron! This one is for you*

Ron, this job has your name on it. If you can get someone to BUY a mini mac, surely you can handle this?!? Free wood! 

***
Large maple tree needs to be cut down. If you will cut it down for free, all the wood is yours.
First of all we have to get permission from the town because North Road is a designated scenic road. Second of all, it is a big tree, around 5 feet in diameter. Thirdly there are power lines and cables on 2/3rds of the sides, so it isn't going to be easy.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

New sign to put in the shop!


----------



## AU_K2500

Mill_wannabe said:


> Ron, this job has your name on it. If you can get someone to BUY a mini mac, surely you can handle this?!? Free wood!
> 
> ***
> Large maple tree needs to be cut down. If you will cut it down for free, all the wood is yours.
> First of all we have to get permission from the town because North Road is a designated scenic road. Second of all, it is a big tree, around 5 feet in diameter. Thirdly there are power lines and cables on 2/3rds of the sides, so it isn't going to be easy.



you forgot to mention that the tree has actually grown around a 6' chainlink fence and posts....


----------



## tbone75

Getting now where with anything today so far.By the time I could get moving people started showing up LOL The last one just left my Brother.Now the OL will be here any min. and we have to go do tax crap! LOL May not get anything done today?


----------



## sefh3

Nice sign Jacob. I have one just like it.


----------



## sefh3

John,
I'm liking the feet on the slug!!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John,
> I'm liking the feet on the slug!!!!



Adam is good with that stuff! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Mill_wannabe said:


> Ron, this job has your name on it. If you can get someone to BUY a mini mac, surely you can handle this?!? Free wood!
> 
> ***
> Large maple tree needs to be cut down. If you will cut it down for free, all the wood is yours.
> First of all we have to get permission from the town because North Road is a designated scenic road. Second of all, it is a big tree, around 5 feet in diameter. Thirdly there are power lines and cables on 2/3rds of the sides, so it isn't going to be easy.



I wouldn't touch it with a 10ft pole. Heck I wouldn't even let Ron use his Husky on that.


----------



## dancan

There was a fellow running a local ad giving away free firewood , just bring your saw because he has a large hardwood tree in his yard blocking his view , the branches are large and he'll show you which branch to cut .


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Ron, this job has your name on it. If you can get someone to BUY a mini mac, surely you can handle this?!? Free wood!
> 
> ***
> Large maple tree needs to be cut down. If you will cut it down for free, all the wood is yours.
> First of all we have to get permission from the town because North Road is a designated scenic road. Second of all, it is a big tree, around 5 feet in diameter. Thirdly there are power lines and cables on 2/3rds of the sides, so it isn't going to be easy.



I talked to them before they changed the add to include the power lines.
it also has center rot 
no way hose A , or hose B


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> New sign to put in the shop!



Ralphed on the desk at that !!
worse than neekid midgit pix !!
please dont post any more pee oh are en..


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Ralphed on the desk at that !!
> worse than neekid midgit pix !!
> please dont post any more pee oh are en..



Now that there is right some funny LOL !


----------



## dancan

Ron , you got any 262 stuff ?


----------



## tbone75

Finally home! Tax crap is a real PIA this year cause of the disability stuff.Its going to take them a couple days to get it done!I did get down the hill to get some pix of the tree I lost.


----------



## dancan

Hey Gary !


----------



## tbone75

I wrapped a tape measure around it.Almost 11' around LOL There is a bird nest with 3 eggs in it right under the tree. Stuck on a piece of bark hanging down. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey Gary !



How did I become Gary?


----------



## dancan

Your slug looks like Gary's twin .


----------



## tbone75

The net big problem is getting it out of there?Most of it is down in the creek.Maybe if I had a track hoe? LOL And it looks like it could be some real nice curly wood in it!So how the hell can I get it out to have sawed up with no heavy equipment? LOL No midget I don't have horses either. LOL May cost me just to much to have done?Just hate to make fire wood out of something that could be that nice of wood!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> I wrapped a tape measure around it.Almost 11' around LOL There is a bird nest with 3 eggs in it right under the tree. Stuck on a piece of bark hanging down. LOL


Looks like some prehistoric monster! Nice pics my friend!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Your slug looks like Gary's twin .



Gotcha! Don't know Gary? LOL


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Looks like some prehistoric monster! Nice pics my friend!



Its a monster ! LOL Got to get my culvert put back in so I can get the truck over to it.


----------



## dancan

You don't know Gary ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You don't know Gary ?



Nope?


----------



## dancan

Gary the Snail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


All about Gary LOL .


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> The net big problem is getting it out of there?Most of it is down in the creek.Maybe if I had a track hoe? LOL And it looks like it could be some real nice curly wood in it!So how the hell can I get it out to have sawed up with no heavy equipment? LOL No midget I don't have horses either. LOL May cost me just to much to have done?Just hate to make fire wood out of something that could be that nice of wood!


John, how far from the house? When I first got to Ohio I cut down this huge Hickory tree down back of where I was living In Morristown up Chestnut level. I cut the rounds, then got out the Monster Maul. Knocked off the sides and split it there and then wheelborrowed it up to the house. But it's manuevers like that that caused my back problems today. With your back(same as mine, either get help or borrow a tractor or something. But I know what you're going thru. It's why we have the backs we have. 10 to 1 you get that tree. God Love Ya!!! Onward and Upward!!!


----------



## tbone75

The tree is about 20 yrds. down from where the culvert stopped LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , you got any 262 stuff ?



Not a dang thing Dan,,just a complete saw.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

All my runners. (minus the 051)


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> John, how far from the house? When I first got to Ohio I cut down this huge Hickory tree down back of where I was living In Morristown up Chestnut level. I cut the rounds, then got out the Monster Maul. Knocked off the sides and split it there and then wheelborrowed it up to the house. But it's manuevers like that that caused my back problems today. With your back(same as mine, either get help or borrow a tractor or something. But I know what you're going thru. It's why we have the backs we have. 10 to 1 you get that tree. God Love Ya!!! Onward and Upward!!!



This the secon one of these big old Maples that came down right there.I got the last one out of there. LOL But this one is a bit bigger! LOL Its about 1/2 a mile from the house all down hill! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> The net big problem is getting it out of there?Most of it is down in the creek.Maybe if I had a track hoe? LOL And it looks like it could be some real nice curly wood in it!So how the hell can I get it out to have sawed up with no heavy equipment? LOL No midget I don't have horses either. LOL May cost me just to much to have done?Just hate to make fire wood out of something that could be that nice of wood!



When did it fall and does it look like it's dead or still alive , if alive leave it there till winter when the ground firms up , if it's dead cut it up to be ready for the dry or frozen season but no ground contact .


----------



## tbone75

A pic of another tree I want to take out close to the one thats down. This is the other half of the last one I took out of there.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> The tree is about 20 yrds. down from where the culvert stopped LOL


Here's how I'd do it: Cut the tree in small rds 12-14". Put some planks across that creek. Split the rds and or wheelborrow them across. Then pull your truck up and load it. It will only take about 15 meds.:msp_smile: You're alright!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> When did it fall and does it look like it's dead or still alive , if alive leave it there till winter when the ground firms up , if it's dead cut it up to be ready for the dry or frozen season but no ground contact .



Its live.


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Here's how I'd do it: Cut the tree in small rds 12-14". Put some planks across that creek. Split the rds and or wheelborrow them across. Then pull your truck up and load it. It will only take about 15 meds.:msp_smile: You're alright!



Lots of meds! LOL


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> A pic of another tree I want to take out close to the one thats down. This is the other half of the last one I took out of there.


What the heck kinda tree is that. Swamp Maple?


----------



## dancan

cheeves said:


> Here's how I'd do it: Cut the tree in small rds 12-14". Put some planks across that creek. Split the rds and or wheelborrow them across. Then pull your truck up and load it. It will only take about 15 meds.:msp_smile: You're alright!



It'll make for some short boards but it'll give you plenty of knife handles , like forever LOL .


----------



## tbone75

The last one had some real nice curly stuff I made knife handles out of.Burnt most of it LOL


----------



## dancan

If it's alive leave it be till you can get it with the least amount of work .
How far from one of your roads ?


----------



## roncoinc

Tried out my stencil tonite.
found out why they say apply to a clean flat surface.
stuck it on my old dump bumper.
release glue worked good but the bumper is to dirty to get a good seal and the paint leeked a little.
also on a verticle surface didnt help.
now i gotta clean the crap off it so i can use it again 
I think on a clean flat horizontal surface with light coates it should work nice.


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> What the heck kinda tree is that. Swamp Maple?



I don't know?But its HARD stuff! LOL It was growing up on a steep bank. That huge rain storm that took my culvert out got the tree too.


----------



## dancan

Daum , Spring has officially sprung here in N.S. , I gotta clear a lot this weekend so they can plant one of them new fancy houses !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If it's alive leave it be till you can get it with the least amount of work .
> How far from one of your roads ?



No roads at all. LOL But its flat enough to get my truck there.Once i cut a few small trees out.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It'll make for some short boards but it'll give you plenty of knife handles , like forever LOL .



But I want big boards! LOL


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> The last one had some real nice curly stuff I made knife handles out of.Burnt most of it LOL



Then is that Sugar Maple?


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Then is that Sugar Maple?



Its possible?I will have to dig out my tree book and check?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Tried out my stencil tonite.
> .............. nice.



Nice bumper sticker Ron .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nice bumper sticker Ron .



Your BAD ! Dan just how many Huskys do you have? 15-20?


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> No roads at all. LOL But its flat enough to get my truck there.Once i cut a few small trees out.


See what I have to do is weigh the cost. I'm sure you do the same. What is going to do to my back and how much pain will I get from it and for how long!! Sometimes I take days to get psyched up to do a job like that.


----------



## tbone75

Ron you need an air brush to use on that stencil !


----------



## dancan

I think the wheels are falling off the bus early , Mr Jameson is telling me to turn in early , long day tomorrow .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you need an air brush to use on that stencil !



I need to put it on something clean !!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> See what I have to do is weigh the cost. I'm sure you do the same. What is going to do to my back and how much pain will I get from it and for how long!! Sometimes I take days to get psyched up to do a job like that.



Good idea! I will get a back hoe or something in here to drag it across the creek I think?Then it will be easy enough to cut up.Plus I can take the splitter to the tree!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I think the wheels are falling off the bus early , Mr Jameson is telling me to turn in early , long day tomorrow .



Wimp! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I need to put it on something clean !!



That would help a lot! LOL But an air brush could make it real fancy too!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That would help a lot! LOL But an air brush could make it real fancy too!



I used a spray can,,supposed to give it sever light coats..
a real fine spray would be nice tho.
i know nuthin bout air brushes.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I used a spray can,,supposed to give it sever light coats..
> a real fine spray would be nice tho.
> i know nuthin bout air brushes.



Nothing to them.All they do is put out very little paint so you can keep in a very small area.But you would want to use some kind of car paint.Regular enamel for a car with hardener in it would be best.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Wimp! :hmm3grin2orange:



Ha! Come play with me tomorrow .....................Gary LOL !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ha! Come play with me tomorrow .....................Gary LOL !



Send me a round trip ticket! LOL


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Good idea! I will get a back hoe or something in here to drag it across the creek I think?Then it will be easy enough to cut up.Plus I can take the splitter to the tree!



Now you got it!! Think work smart with that damn back!! I've had one since '85. From lifting Ohio locust. My friend did his in three weeks later. Same thing locust. But mine was already not right from Swordfishing and drinking and fighting in the 70's. Hell every time the Devils Deciples came down to the bar we hung out I fought them. They finally stole a Harley and offered it to me for a peace offering. Declined it because I had already stopped riding from old ladys pulling out in front of me. True story. Don't know how I got into that!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Now you got it!! Think work smart with that damn back!! I've had one since '85. From lifting Ohio locust. My friend did his in three weeks later. Same thing locust. But mine was already not right from Swordfishing and drinking and fighting in the 70's. Hell every time the Devils Deciples came down to the bar we hung out I fought them. They finally stole a Harley and offered it to me for a peace offering. Declined it because I had already stopped riding from old ladys pulling out in front of me. True story. Don't know how I got into that!




HeHeHe!!!!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Now you got it!! Think work smart with that damn back!! I've had one since '85. From lifting Ohio locust. My friend did his in three weeks later. Same thing locust. But mine was already not right from Swordfishing and drinking and fighting in the 70's. Hell every time the Devils Deciples came down to the bar we hung out I fought them. They finally stole a Harley and offered it to me for a peace offering. Declined it because I had already stopped riding from old ladys pulling out in front of me. True story. Don't know how I got into that!



Sounds like you should be all beat up! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX




----------



## ChainsawmanXX

hurt my hand and cant type very well. :bang::bang:
more info later


----------



## tbone75

I seen that smelly one before :hmm3grin2orange: Mine on the way?


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All....Evening Saab report....things went well for the most part...lots of cleaning...didn't finish but all there is left is the Exhaust header/dual cats to reinstall and new oil and filter...a few pics ..first is my "sludge accumlator" doing it job..this is at 1100 miles..... just stuff that has washed down stream that I could not get to...the rest are just pics of the brand new turbocharger..

Like Dan ....3 Ballantines at the shop and 3 Jamesons at home and I 'm done for the day...a trip to Ellsworth for hoss hay, Mobil 1 and a filter early in the morning...so nite all!!


----------



## tbone75

You may as well box up that 123 and send it to me.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

john your 112 is on the way
the 038 needs a little work , but should be a good runner 
Robin, the saab looks like a money pit :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> john your 112 is on the way
> the 038 needs a little work , but should be a good runner
> Robin, the saab looks like a money pit :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Well Jacob it may well be...they all are aren't they? However, there comes a time when you have to decide whether to cut and run or to to sick it out...I'm sticking it out...this is a $40,000.00 car so if at 85,000 miles there is a problem I will be fixin.....I have always run weird/exotic autos/bikes and the only way I could do this is fix them myself as I have never been wealthy enough to own such stuff and hire the maintance done...kinda champagne taste on a beer budget. I also own 2 Ducatis and 2 harleys...the Harleys are easy enough but Ducati maintance makes Saabs look like working on a 60's six cyl cheby pickup truck!!!

PS.... I was gone but the OL is snoring so loud I came back.....LOL!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> Well Jacob it may well be...they all are aren't they? However, there comes a time when you have to decide whether to cut and run or to to sick it out...I'm sticking it out...this is a $40,000.00 car so if at 85,000 miles there is a problem I will be fixin.....I have always run weird/exotic autos/bikes and the only way I could do this is fix them myself as I have never been wealthy enough to own such stuff and hire the maintance done...kinda champagne taste on a beer budget. I also own 2 Ducatis and 2 harleys...the Harleys are easy enough but Ducati maintance makes Saabs look like working on a 60's six cyl cheby pickup truck!!!
> 
> PS.... I was gone but the OL is snoring so loud I came back.....LOL!!



Im doomed then... My first car I put 20,000 miles on my S10 I picked up for 300 bucks and put 3 tires on it, and ball joints. Greatest truck I will probably EVER have! 


My dad and I are leasing a sawmill  
14 acres, 2 buildings, head saw, edger, debarker, powerhead, generator, and other machinery for 500 bucks a month! :msp_biggrin:
Cant wait to get back to getting wood to cut.


----------



## sefh3

Evening all. I'm late to the ballgame tonight. 
It's just me and my little man tonight.
The wife and daughter are at a 4H sleepover lockin type deal.
We have been busy catching up on our bonding time tonight.


----------



## sefh3

Marc,
The boxed arrived tonight 
I'll unpack it in the morning.


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im doomed then... My first car I put 20,000 miles on my S10 I picked up for 300 bucks and put 3 tires on it, and ball joints. Greatest truck I will probably EVER have!
> 
> 
> My dad and I are leasing a sawmill
> 14 acres, 2 buildings, head saw, edger, debarker, powerhead, generator, and other machinery for 500 bucks a month! :msp_biggrin:
> Cant wait to get back to getting wood to cut.



Do you have a market setup or customers? I bet that $500/month can quickly turn into a burden if you aren't moving the lumber. Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## sefh3

Jacob,
Did you get the pictures I sent you. Should have been two emails. This new email system I have for work is just not working out right now. Some email get sent and others don't.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> Do you have a market setup or customers? I bet that $500/month can quickly turn into a burden if you aren't moving the lumber. Good luck and stay safe!


 We have customers in STL paying almost 2.50 a board ft. for grade white oak lumber. 
And some other specialty markets  
Were part of an association that helps us market our material 




sefh3 said:


> Jacob,
> Did you get the pictures I sent you. Should have been two emails. This new email system I have for work is just not working out right now. Some email get sent and others don't.



Im gonna look again, my Gmail has been a MESS as well.


----------



## farrell

evenin all!


----------



## sefh3

Evening Adam. How's things tonight?
It's quite for sure right now.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

scott, never got the second email?


----------



## sefh3

OK I'll send it again.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

scott, both saws run am I right?


----------



## farrell

sefh3 said:


> Evening Adam. How's things tonight?
> It's quite for sure right now.



lovely as always! and yourself? gotta go cut trees in the am. all of which are aspen. gonna have a big fire!


----------



## sefh3

Can't complain for a Friday night. Thanks for asking.


----------



## farrell

jacob, you get the huskered put together?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> jacob, you get the huskered put together?



I did! 
I love this thing! I need to get it in some wood now!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I did!
> I love this thing! I need to get it in some wood now!



glad to hear it!


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackerz-R-Us havin' a sale ?


----------



## RandyMac

We must be, business is brisk.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im doomed then... My first car I put 20,000 miles on my S10 I picked up for 300 bucks and put 3 tires on it, and ball joints. Greatest truck I will probably EVER have!
> 
> 
> My dad and I are leasing a sawmill
> 14 acres, 2 buildings, head saw, edger, debarker, powerhead, generator, and other machinery for 500 bucks a month! :msp_biggrin:
> Cant wait to get back to getting wood to cut.



HaHaHa and you thought moving stuff was hard work........you just wait!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Adam,,i got your stencil ready to cut out.
this is the removable glue to hold it tight


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good morning guys



Your here early ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Adam,,i got your stencil ready to cut out.
> this is the removable glue to hold it tight



Looks good Ron!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your here early ?



I got up at 5:30? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks good Ron!



It took me two days to cut mine out.
not that steady a hand anymore..


----------



## Cantdog

That looks pretty darn good Ron..good job!!!


----------



## roncoinc

I just found this again  LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It took me two days to cut mine out.
> not that steady a hand anymore..



Very careful cutting! Think I would go buy a sticker LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I just found this again  LOL !!



Bad ass Ryobi :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Been working on the Kita.Trying to put it together LOL I put one piece on and take it back off.Another piece has to go on first. LOL After the second try at taking it apart again I took a break. LOL Third time will be the charm?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> That looks pretty darn good Ron..good job!!!



Not much of a job Robin,,print it out and run it thru a laminator.
hard part is cutting out each letter to MAKE the stencil.
did you see the pic i posted last nite ?
i cut one out and stuck it to something dirty and verticle and sprayed paint in the cold and to much of it 
now i have to clean the glue on the stencil..
still came out ok on the truck bumper tho !


----------



## sefh3

Good work on the Stencil Pappy Smurf

I wish I had the steady hand for that but I don't.

Even thought it sticks it stihl looks like factory work.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Not much of a job Robin,,print it out and run it thru a laminator.
> hard part is cutting out each letter to MAKE the stencil.
> did you see the pic i posted last nite ?
> i cut one out and stuck it to something dirty and verticle and sprayed paint in the cold and to much of it
> now i have to clean the glue on the stencil..
> still came out ok on the truck bumper tho !



Getting it to stick tight makes it look good.Never seen that glue before?I have some spray glue I use on the DA sander that would work I bet.It peels right back off.Not so sure how well it would clean off the stencil?


----------



## tbone75

I started a fire this morning.Now I need to go put it out! LOL To dang hot in here!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Been working on the Kita.Trying to put it together LOL I put one piece on and take it back off.Another piece has to go on first. LOL After the second try at taking it apart again I took a break. LOL Third time will be the charm?



Be glad it's not a steel !!
i was checking yestday an 056 for spark..
try to get to the switch !! LOL !!
take 1/2 the saw apart !
then to try and follow the wires to check them for shorting ?
forget it !
" beergineering" i call it,drunkin germans playin with saw design,..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Be glad it's not a steel !!
> i was checking yestday an 056 for spark..
> try to get to the switch !! LOL !!
> take 1/2 the saw apart !
> then to try and follow the wires to check them for shorting ?
> forget it !
> " beergineering" i call it,drunkin germans playin with saw design,..



If its anything like the 031-041 they just plain suck to work on!Newer ones aren't as bad I don't think?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Getting it to stick tight makes it look good.Never seen that glue before?I have some spray glue I use on the DA sander that would work I bet.It peels right back off.Not so sure how well it would clean off the stencil?



This glue you dont have to clean off,leave it on and re-use it.
when it dont stick good no mo spray mo-ron 
i only need to clean it cause i stuck it on sumthin dirty..


----------



## tbone75

The OL just left to go some yard sales with her Daughter.I gave her some money to look for saws. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> This glue you dont have to clean off,leave it on and re-use it.
> when it dont stick good no mo spray mo-ron
> i only need to clean it cause i stuck it on sumthin dirty..



OK makes sense ! I stihl think you would have fun with an air brush LOL You could sign your name on there! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Yes I did see that one and yes you were asking a lot on a dirty vertical surface.......stihl looks good......O chit..... someone (Canadian) will surely take those three words way out of context!!! Anyway good job..that is a LOT of hand cutting..trying to keep straight lines and even smooth curves for crisp definition...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes I did see that one and yes you were asking a lot on a dirty vertical surface.......stihl looks good......O chit..... someone (Canadian) will surely take those three words way out of context!!! Anyway good job..that is a LOT of hand cutting..trying to keep straight lines and even smooth curves for crisp definition...



Yep! Open mouth insert foot :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The Kita is easy enough to put together.Just getting things in the right order. LOL Would help if I had taken it apart.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yep! Open mouth insert foot :hmm3grin2orange:



HaHa...it's a test to see if everyone is reading ALL the posts!!!LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HaHa...it's a test to see if everyone is reading ALL the posts!!!LOL!!!



I bet one of them catch it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Ron unplug the kill switch wire. No need to track it down just unplug it.
Those 056's are known to have ignition issues. What type of flywheel do
you have on it. Bosch or SEM??? Or better yet, post a picture.


----------



## tbone75

The OL left so now I opened the window. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron unplug the kill switch wire. No need to track it down just unplug it.
> Those 056's are known to have ignition issues. What type of flywheel do
> you have on it. Bosch or SEM??? Or better yet, post a picture.



You want me to go dumpster diving again !!


----------



## tbone75

Ron you go play in the dumpster! I am going to put this Kita together and run it before it rains today! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Sure do.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Ron you go play in the dumpster! I am going to put this Kita together and run it before it rains today! LOL



It's been misting here today. Hopefully the sun will come up. I have a box to unpack.


----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas, its been a big week.


----------



## sefh3

How'd the interview go?


----------



## tbone75

May need an IPL for the Kita?Seems to be something missing for the brake?Or I just don't have it together right? LOL Got a lot of it together.Just having fun getting there!Can be a little fun trying to figger out where things go and what order! :bang:


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning everyone!



sefh3 said:


> Marc,
> The boxed arrived tonight
> I'll unpack it in the morning.



I hope it has lots of stuff you need in there!.



roncoinc said:


> I just found this again  LOL !!



Hey Ron, if you wanna be rid of that thing shoot me a PM. Isn't that the one with the Zenoah engine?


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> How'd the interview go?



it went pretty good, the funniest part of the whole day is im sitting in the airport in Indy and about to board my flight back home when I get a call from Madix (the other company im interested in) they ask if im busy tomorrow, and I say no of course not. and he then asks me to visit the two plants they have in Alabama before they fly me out to Dallas to interview for the actual opening. 

So, i ended up interviewing with and touring both companies im interested in, in two days. 

AND THEN, about noon yesterday i get a call from Altec (indy) and they say theyre ready to put an offer on the table, they just want to know if im serious. I tell them I am and they said theyll be in touch soon with an amount. No more than 10 minutes after I hang up with Altec, I get a call from Madix and they want to know when I can fly to Dallas to have a formal interview and plant tour, ask me if i could do housing research before hand and if i would be comfortable receiving an offer while im there.....

Sorry for the long windedness, but its been a BUSY three days! lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> it went pretty good, the funniest part of the whole day is im sitting in the airport in Indy and about to board my flight back home when I get a call from Madix (the other company im interested in) they ask if im busy tomorrow, and I say no of course not. and he then asks me to visit the two plants they have in Alabama before they fly me out to Dallas to interview for the actual opening.
> 
> So, i ended up interviewing with and touring both companies im interested in, in two days.
> 
> AND THEN, about noon yesterday i get a call from Altec (indy) and they say theyre ready to put an offer on the table, they just want to know if im serious. I tell them I am and they said theyll be in touch soon with an amount. No more than 10 minutes after I hang up with Altec, I get a call from Madix and they want to know when I can fly to Dallas to have a formal interview and plant tour, ask me if i could do housing research before hand and if i would be comfortable receiving an offer while im there.....
> 
> Sorry for the long windedness, but its been a BUSY three days! lol



Sounds like you can pick and choose?


----------



## sefh3

Good for you . It sounds like you can choose your location and which company you would like to work for.


----------



## sefh3

TWO hours and no posts.......slackers!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you can pick and choose?





sefh3 said:


> Good for you . It sounds like you can choose your location and which company you would like to work for.



I would love to work for either company, and I wouldnt mind either location. Its all gonna come down to the incentives, will they pay for me to relocate, will they pay of the rest of my lease here in auburn? and of course, over all, salary.


----------



## tbone75

I jumped in with both feet! Bought a used model CC Foredom grinder and 3 hand pieces.One has the small drill chuck the other has collets up to 1/4" the 3rd one? LOL Also has 3 cables and sheaths.210.00 all together.2 hand pieces are new.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I would love to work for either company, and I wouldnt mind either location. Its all gonna come down to the incentives, will they pay for me to relocate, will they pay of the rest of my lease here in auburn? and of course, over all, salary.



Money Money Money


----------



## farrell

long day thus far. dropped 12 trees or so topped several piled brush now time for a beer!

john ipl links for the kita if you need them

http://s30387.gridserver.com/partsDiagrams/Makita DCS6401.pdf
http://s30387.gridserver.com/partsDiagrams/Makita DCS7901.pdf


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Money Money Money



Sadly, it is what makes the world go round! I just need enough to support my self and the OL and live comforatbaly....all the rest is for SAWS!!!! lol I wish.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I jumped in with both feet! Bought a used model CC Foredom grinder and 3 hand pieces.One has the small drill chuck the other has collets up to 1/4" the 3rd one? LOL Also has 3 cables and sheaths.210.00 all together.2 hand pieces are new.



Nice John!!.....E-Bay??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nice John!!.....E-Bay??



Yep flea bay :hmm3grin2orange: I guess the 346 will be the first on the list for it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Kita worked has stopped.Can't find any muffler bolts :bang: And the air filter cover is missing? Guess I was to excited when I opened the box to notice?And some piece of the brake is missing?I can find out what thanks to Adam!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I had an AWESOME score today!


----------



## sefh3

Whatcha get?


----------



## roncoinc

John,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

NIKASIL BIG BORE OVERSIZE HUSQVARNA 365 371 372 CYLINDER PISTON KIT 52mm | eBay


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron unplug the kill switch wire. No need to track it down just unplug it.
> Those 056's are known to have ignition issues. What type of flywheel do
> you have on it. Bosch or SEM??? Or better yet, post a picture.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Got some bigger bars, and some 3120 parts


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I had an AWESOME score today!



Whadaya get? you always know if you run out of room...where you can send some!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> NIKASIL BIG BORE OVERSIZE HUSQVARNA 365 371 372 CYLINDER PISTON KIT 52mm | eBay



I am watching it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Soon as I get done feeding my face I will go search for Kita parts?Can't find but one screw that will work on the muffler :bang: Lost the guys name and email I got the saw from too :bang::bang: And its raining :bang:  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it has lots of stuff you need in there!.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ron, if you wanna be rid of that thing shoot me a PM. Isn't that the one with the Zenoah engine?



Just what do you mean by " get rid of " ??
i going to throw away a good ported ryobie !!
Zenoah ingin.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX;3603961Got some bigger bars said:


> When you gonna look at that little stihl ??
> i could use a husky bar


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Soon as I get done feeding my face I will go search for Kita parts?Can't find but one screw that will work on the muffler :bang: Lost the guys name and email I got the saw from too :bang::bang: And its raining :bang:  :hmm3grin2orange:



Local Dolmar dealer can get them for you.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Soon as I get done feeding my face I will go search for Kita parts?Can't find but one screw that will work on the muffler :bang: Lost the guys name and email I got the saw from too :bang::bang: And its raining :bang:  :hmm3grin2orange:



Adam,,,,,,,,,,,,, gonna havta put a "hole" in the head of that slug,,brain is gone !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> When you gonna look at that little stihl ??
> i could use a husky bar



size, length? :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

Well I got a saw built today 








75cc BB kit,ported mildly.
Talk about missing screws !! about all of em were !
what wasnt was stripped,two trips to hardware store.
found some gold colored screws to hold the starter on.
dont it look PURDY ?? 
fire it up tomorrow if i have time.
going to M.I.T. in the morning.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> size, length? :msp_confused:



Fit a 372 or 395.
24 to 36 inch.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yes .. that one..stihl looks good.........








Jezz Robin , you're right , that is a nice lookin' Stihl .


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Well I got a saw built today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75cc BB kit,ported mildly.
> Talk about missing screws !! about all of em were !
> what wasnt was stripped,two trips to hardware store.
> found some gold colored screws to hold the starter on.
> dont it look PURDY ??
> fire it up tomorrow if i have time.
> going to M.I.T. in the morning.



MIT, what ya doing there?


----------



## dancan

I bought a new Hosskee last month .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Local Dolmar dealer can get them for you.



No one around here even knows what a Dolmar is :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

9 tanks of mix today cuttin' treez , lost one muffler bolt on my oldest 361 , my 026 wouldn't start (fuel issue I think) ,cut some rocks with my second 361 , broke my favorite fuel spout and no big stumps .







But I did manage to reach out and touch the JD LOL !


----------



## tbone75

Going to have to buy buy most of the brake stuff just to get the one little part that goes in the brake handle :bang:


----------



## PB

dancan said:


> I bought a new Hosskee last month .



I was wondering why you bought that when you have it sitting on the ultimate felling lever.


----------



## tbone75

Poor Dan all his Stihls are broke down :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


>



SEM ignition there Ron. Husky used them in the 2100. It will work in yours. 
I hate to admit it but my 056 has a Husky coil in it. They can be found every now
and then on Ebay and they get pricey at times. 
You have my address if you want to unload it.


----------



## dancan

PB said:


> I was wondering why you bought that when you have it sitting on the ultimate felling lever.



I got no keyzz fo dat machine


----------



## sefh3

I think John's sluggishness came up north my way. Haven't left the house today. This rain is
causing havic on my knees and back.


----------



## dancan

JD 200 with hydraulic thumb , it likes it's fuel .


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I think John's sluggishness came up north my way. Haven't left the house today. This rain is
> causing havic on my knees and back.



You too! Its rained most of the day here.I wasn't doing bad till I ran out of parts :bang:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You too! Its rained most of the day here.I wasn't doing bad till I ran out of parts :bang:



I know something that could keep you busy for a little while.....


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Poor Dan all his Stihls are broke down :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm sure they are already at Jerry's shop to get serviced.


----------



## tbone75

I thought you was cutting trees today Dan? That is just brush :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Keith's coffee mug shot !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I know something that could keep you busy for a little while.....



Oh............I did forget? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

Sefh3, 

Were there any decent parts in the box?

dd


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Oh............I did forget? :hmm3grin2orange:



I had a feeling you might have.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I had a feeling you might have.



The Kita got me down today! I will get it dug out and box up ASAP for you!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I thought you was cutting trees today Dan? That is just brush :hmm3grin2orange:



Daum things were 20' to 35' long when you get them on the ground and I gotta slash them up at 4' , lots o walkin' an lots o bendin' an lots o cuttin'!
I got about 30 left to drop , might be a couple of better stumps tomorrow cause I cut all the crap today and left nice trailz to get to them for ez walkin' LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> MIT, what ya doing there?



talk,talk,blah,blah,talk,talk,,, to hopefull mensa apllicants.


----------



## sefh3

diggers_dad said:


> Sefh3,
> 
> Were there any decent parts in the box?
> 
> dd



Stihl in the shop. Didn't make it out there today. I will tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

THREE minits left John !!
$68 will take it !


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Daum things were 20' to 35' long when you get them on the ground and I gotta slash them up at 4' , lots o walkin' an lots o bendin' an lots o cuttin'!
> I got about 30 left to drop , might be a couple of better stumps tomorrow cause I cut all the crap today and left nice trailz to get to them for ez walkin' LOL



You should have slapped a 36" bar on the Johnny. Saved on the bending over so much with those smaller trees.


----------



## roncoinc

AARRGGGHHHH !!!! 

$65 !!!!!!!!!! 

NIKASIL BIG BORE OVERSIZE HUSQVARNA 365 371 372 CYLINDER PISTON KIT 52mm | eBay


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> AARRGGGHHHH !!!!
> 
> $65 !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NIKASIL BIG BORE OVERSIZE HUSQVARNA 365 371 372 CYLINDER PISTON KIT 52mm | eBay



I was busy and just missed it! :bang::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## tbone75

I hope they put another one up :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

That has been my whole day!Should have stayed in bed :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Keith's coffee mug shot !



red x for me


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> You should have slapped a 36" bar on the Johnny. Saved on the bending over so much with those smaller trees.



Trying to swing a 32" in an area that you got to cut your way in so you can cut your way out sucks , 16" is king in this crap .
I didn't fire up the J'Red today and I can say that in this stuff I don't see me making any faster progress than the 361 or the 034 avs and the 50cc class saw would have done fine .
It'll get to stretch the J'Red's legs out tomorrow with a real long 18' Total super bar .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Jezz Robin , you're right , that is a nice lookin' Stihl .



HaHa you passed the test Dan!!! That stihl is ok lookin...maybe even good lookin.... if you're into that stuff but it ain't HAWT like that 2171W......OOOOOOWWWWEEEEE!!!


----------



## dancan

I don't sleep in ..................Often LoL ! 
Did I pass the test ?
How'd the Suub make out ? 
I had a 4 Keith's evening (Mmmmm sum good)and 2 Jameson's for polish to unwind ( I hate the winter lesser or lack of cutting ) hope I'm not tooooo stiff tomorrow .


----------



## sefh3

Oh I agree. The 026 with a 16'' bar would be perfect for the falling of these but a longer bar for bucking would have saved the back and knees.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Well I got a saw built today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75cc BB kit,ported mildly.
> Talk about missing screws !! about all of em were !
> what wasnt was stripped,two trips to hardware store.
> found some gold colored screws to hold the starter on.
> dont it look PURDY ??
> fire it up tomorrow if i have time.
> going to M.I.T. in the morning.



I do like them low tops .


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Oh I agree. The 026 with a 16'' bar would be perfect for the falling of these but a longer bar for bucking would have saved the back and knees.



I'm an Acadian , we are low to the ground and have long arms so not much bendin' ...........Just like the Midjet or ...............

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> You should have slapped a 36" bar on the Johnny. Saved on the bending over so much with those smaller trees.



he coulda just used these and saved gas !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> The Kita got me down today! I will get it dug out and box up ASAP for you!



Lol, Sounds good John, You know i gotta pick on the slug



roncoinc said:


> talk,talk,blah,blah,talk,talk,,, to hopefull mensa apllicants.



Gotcha, Whats Mensa? Is it something you do on the side?


----------



## tbone75

Ron is mad at me now! LOL I didn't get the 372 jug :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol, Sounds good John, You know i gotta pick on the slug
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, Whats Mensa? Is it something you do on the side?



What is Mensa? | Mensa International


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol, Sounds good John, You know i gotta pick on the slug
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, Whats Mensa? Is it something you do on the side?



A club for people with extra high IQs.Ron may be one of them?


----------



## dancan

UhOh , I think the wheels are falling off the bus .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I don't sleep in ..................Often LoL !
> Did I pass the test ?
> How'd the Suub make out ?
> I had a 4 Keith's evening (Mmmmm sum good)and 2 Jameson's for polish to unwind ( I hate the winter lesser or lack of cutting ) hope I'm not tooooo stiff tomorrow .



You did pass the test.

The Saab came through the operation fine....big improvement...road tested it just before dark after a complete warm up and leak and bolt check. All good...the wastgate on the new one is set a tad more aggressive so it's easy to boost into the red and stay there. The only problem I had was getting the oil pump to prime again after all the turbo, oil lines, filter and base was dry for 24hrs...took the plugs out and spun her on the starter a lot...dumped in 2 extra qts...spun her some more.....finally she picked it up and the oil light went out on the starter. Drained off the 2 qts and she was good...fired right up. It probably would have picked it up if I had fired her right up but I needed to know (and be sure) there was oil to the turbo though I had primed it with an oil can before hooking up the lines. She goes good...coming back to the shop on the road test, there is a good straight stretch with the shop about 3/4 the way down....I was running about 55...eased her back down to third and planked her.....hit 110 mph in third...easy...had to brake pretty good to stop at the shop...but one thing Saabs are known to be better at than going is stopping..pulled into the shop and let her spool down..cool down..shut her off and hit the fridge for a tall green can..or three..LOLOL!!


----------



## sefh3

Glad to see the Saab is running. I worked on one of those once. I agree with the stopping. They have the best design around. I wished more auto makers used their design.


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> UhOh , I think the wheels are falling off the bus .



Only 3 of us on here tonight.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron is mad at me now! LOL I didn't get the 372 jug :hmm3grin2orange:



75 cc !! ,go rite on that 365


----------



## sefh3

The new hour brings more back


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> What is Mensa? | Mensa International



So do you represent Mensa, and present to the kids at MIT? Are you really some sort of genius that hangs out with us Lay-men to make your self feel even smarter?


----------



## roncoinc

Scott,,that 056 has a good top end and bottom end,,i think.i know the top end is good.
swap thread or ebay it ?


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Scott,,that 056 has a good top end and bottom end,,i think.i know the top end is good.
> swap thread or ebay it ?



Neither. I prefer PM or email

Swap thread if you need parts

Ebay if you need the cash. 

Depends on your needs. That's how I determine where I place adds.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 75 cc !! ,go rite on that 365



I hope they put another one on there?


----------



## tbone75

Ron you teased us a little.What is your IQ ?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Neither. I prefer PM or email
> 
> Swap thread if you need parts
> 
> Ebay if you need the cash.
> 
> Depends on your needs. That's how I determine where I place adds.



ALWAYS need cash 
always need parts.
cash can get you parts.
need to get a pic of the rest of the parts for it,what a PITA taking that apart !!
only missing the side covers.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Fit a 372 or 395.
> 24 to 36 inch.




Let me see what I got, looks like that one in the picture (The one with the hole drilled through it) Seems like it might work? I know I have some, I just gotta sort through what I got. 

Gonna be upgrading to a new saw shop! 
This sawmill were buying has an old semi trailer they used for sharpening all there blades, lined with benches and lights. It will be perfect for a saw shop. its a 48ft one. Which is bigger then Rons :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you teased us a little.What is your IQ ?



Uh,, mo-RON ?? 
like YOU for NOT paying attention and getting that BB top end for less than my last one !!


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Let me see what I got, looks like that one in the picture (The one with the hole drilled through it) Seems like it might work? I know I have some, I just gotta sort through what I got.
> 
> Gonna be upgrading to a new saw shop!
> This sawmill were buying has an old semi trailer they used for sharpening all there blades, lined with benches and lights. It will be perfect for a saw shop. its a 48ft one. Which is bigger then Rons :hmm3grin2orange:



Everybody has one bigger n me 
SHOP that is !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Uh,, mo-RON ??
> like YOU for NOT paying attention and getting that BB top end for less than my last one !!



My IQ is slug low!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Everybody has one bigger n me
> SHOP that is !!



My shop is smaller than yours Ron!:msp_mad:


----------



## farrell

ready ron! give me the go....no go!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> ready ron! give me the go....no go!:hmm3grin2orange:



Dang! 2 meenies in the house :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> ready ron! give me the go....no go!:hmm3grin2orange:



MAN !! now THATS some funny chit rite there !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of meen asses! Picking on a retarted slug!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I wonder where Jerry is hiding?


----------



## farrell

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Now that is some funny chit right there! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

There you go guys! Target for yas! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

Dont choot the huskees, send em to NC, and I will dispose of them properly.


----------



## RandyMac

in before Dan.


----------



## Cantdog

hehehe.... me too!!!!

I think Dan was/is tired from his brushing job yesterday.....


----------



## dancan

The dog don't care what Dan was doing yesterday .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> the dog don't care what dan was doing yesterday .



lol!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Did you see cbfarmall's Remington?


----------



## dancan

Glad to hear the Suub worked out , I'm looking to hire a mechanic to take on all them sugar coated jobs ..........You're hired LoL


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> Did you see cbfarmall's Remington?



Real nice saw , all I get to see around here is the newer electric pole saw version .


----------



## RandyMac

I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## roncoinc

Time to make the doughnuts.....


----------



## dancan

Geezz ! No one else out there there makin' donuts ?
ZZZSlackerz !


----------



## RandyMac

I can't wait to be home. We lost two more staff members, so we are back splitting up shifts to cover the holes.


----------



## PB

Morning boys. It was a busy day here yesterday. I went out to help clear an old logging road for the local land trust. After bending over to cut ≤1" saplings with a chainsaw, I can see why people spend money on a clearing saw. My back is sore. After that, I came home and the wife had all the furniture in the middle of the living room working on crown molding. I hate crown molding. It was a pain but we are finally about 2 hours away from the living room being done. We have 2 rooms down, and 4 more to go! 

I did try to get that screw out of the 910 carb yesterday with disastrous results. Of course it had to be the one screw that has a bottom, and it is right above the throttle plate. I had to drill it out a bit deeper for the tap to get any threads and accidentally poked right through the to carb opening. It wasn't more than a needle hole, it that, but even after tapping the threads, the new screw stripped right out in the carb body. Long story short, I need to buy a 910 carb.


----------



## dancan

Jaycub , got any pics(hehehe) of that mill set up ?


----------



## dancan

Clearing saws are hard to beat when you got a ton of stuff to cut from 4'' and down but I'd rather cut 1' stuff with a chainsaw than do moulding LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Dont choot the huskees, send em to NC, and I will dispose of them properly.



Just like all the MiniMacs, needed for porting practice......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Clearing saws are hard to beat when you got a ton of stuff to cut from 4'' and down but I'd rather cut 1' stuff with a chainsaw than do moulding LOL



I will take the crown moulding anytime rather than cutting 1" chit.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Time to make the doughnuts.....



i want maple glazed and custard filled!


----------



## sefh3

Pappy Smurf!!!!! Jelly filled here.


----------



## sefh3

RandyMac said:


> Did you see cbfarmall's Remington?



I had to adventure out in the public and find it. WOW that saws body line and curves are amazing.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys.Been out parts hunting LOL Wendell has a filter cover for me! Now if I could find that one little brake handle piece?


----------



## sefh3

The love a building a parts saw. It seems they are always missing a piece.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will take the crown moulding anytime rather than cutting 1" chit.



That's what clearing saws are for ....cutting trim LOL .


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> The love a building a parts saw. It seems they are always missing a piece.



Some how I will hear it run today!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Some how I will hear it run today!



Sounds like a plan king slug. 

Morning fellas....did i hear doughnuts?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Sounds like a plan king slug.
> 
> Morning fellas....did i hear doughnuts?



Ron ate them all! :msp_angry:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Ron ate them all! :msp_angry:



boooo Ron


----------



## tbone75

Got all the parts ordered for the Kita!Jackssmall engine has the listed? if you order there don't get parts for Makita.Order parts for Dolmar!A lot cheaper? Brake parts for the Dolmar were 10 bucks same parts for Makita with the same part numbers was 42 bucks? Now I am going digging for a Husky 45! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

I actually just placed an order with them. they have the best prices i could find.


----------



## farrell

you guys ever have an issue with bar oil gettin up on the muffler? happened yesterday while runnin the 350. not sure if something is plugged chain is gettin oiled tho. it was funny.....went and cut a cherry tree for my bro......rotten and ants in the middle. tree went 90 degrees the wrong direction:msp_angry: kicked the chain off the 372 and dinged the drivers all up my brother has my old stihl 018c he started limbin with it. after a few cuts he says "it needs sharpened!". i told him grab the 350 its sharp. he fired it up and started cuttin......i hear him yell "this is to much saw for him!" and "this is a mans saw!":msp_biggrin: 

he wants me to tune up the 018 so couple questions.........spark plug size? size of fuel line? carb adjustments?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got all the parts ordered for the Kita!Jackssmall engine has the listed? if you order there don't get parts for Makita.Order parts for Dolmar!A lot cheaper? Brake parts for the Dolmar were 10 bucks same parts for Makita with the same part numbers was 42 bucks? Now I am going digging for a Husky 45! LOL



Now that`s a mans saw, just about as powerful as the 346.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now that`s a mans saw, just about as powerful as the 346.....LOL



Yep its going to be a Mark man saw! I found that sucker! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> you guys ever have an issue with bar oil gettin up on the muffler? happened yesterday while runnin the 350. not sure if something is plugged chain is gettin oiled tho. it was funny.....went and cut a cherry tree for my bro......rotten and ants in the middle. tree went 90 degrees the wrong direction:msp_angry: kicked the chain off the 372 and dinged the drivers all up my brother has my old stihl 018c he started limbin with it. after a few cuts he says "it needs sharpened!". i told him grab the 350 its sharp. he fired it up and started cuttin......i hear him yell "this is to much saw for him!" and "this is a mans saw!":msp_biggrin:
> 
> he wants me to tune up the 018 so couple questions.........spark plug size? size of fuel line? carb adjustments?



Fuel line is molded like most Stihls.Plug and carb ? I will go look at my pile of them and see?


----------



## tbone75

The Kita don't like me  Got it together ready to start but the fly wheel finger springs are junk!They won't catch enough to start it :bang: But it looks good


----------



## tbone75

I put the bow on Big Birtha today too! I feel sorry for anyone who had to use that thing :msp_scared: But it looks Bad Ass


----------



## tbone75

Nephew finally dropped off the 031.Its heading to the swap thread! :hmm3grin2orange: Runs good and not in bad shape.I just don't like them.It has the module on there instead of points.


----------



## tbone75

Been a very busy day for a Slug :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Been a very busy day for a Slug :hmm3grin2orange:



good lord, that seems like too much work for a slug in one day. are you sure those pics arent from the past month, and your just posting them all at once to make it look like you did something?


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey John, whats in the box?


----------



## roncoinc

John,oil the springs and pawls.
flip em around and free em up.
those springs dont go bad.


----------



## little possum

Ran about 2.5 gallons of mix through the gas hogs yesterday. Noodling up some trashy ol hickory. Slabbed off 2 sides of a big red oak for a backstop. Burnt my arm... 
Now my back hurts, belly is full of BBQ, and my arm is stinging. Bout bedtime


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> Ran about 2.5 gallons of mix through the gas hogs yesterday. Noodling up some trashy ol hickory. Slabbed off 2 sides of a big red oak for a backstop. Burnt my arm...
> Now my back hurts, belly is full of BBQ, and my arm is stinging. Bout bedtime



hope you saved enough energy to box up a saw....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> hope you saved enough energy to box up a saw....



Patience grasshopper


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Patience grasshopper



lol, hows it going midget, its been a while. you ever get out of texas?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> lol, hows it going midget, its been a while. you ever get out of texas?



I know it, iv been busy lately. Fixing up the sawmill and cleanin up around it. 

Yea im home now should be for another week  

Heres some pictures of the mill, and building.













Even has a pond


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,oil the springs and pawls.
> flip em around and free em up.
> those springs dont go bad.



The pawls are free as can be! The springs are just shot?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey John, whats in the box?



That is the Husky 45


----------



## tbone75

Finished up the 365 today too! Welding on the muffler was a huge PIA ! Filled holes is about all I did!  Got the brake parts back in and working too! Now I need a B&C. Only high temp paint I had was silver. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I am slugged out for the day! I wonder how long I will pay for doing all this today? LOL It will let me know real soon! :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Finished up the 365 today too! Welding on the muffler was a huge PIA ! Filled holes is about all I did!  Got the brake parts back in and working too! Now I need a B&C. Only high temp paint I had was silver. LOL



LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
man !! that is FUGLY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The pawls are free as can be! The springs are just shot?



Take another turn on the spring ??
never seen springs go that weak.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Take another turn on the spring ??
> never seen springs go that weak.



I gave that a try already.Won't work :bang: I checked the price of a new one :msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> man !! that is FUGLY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The color or the pipes? Or maybe both :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I did find I can buy new pawls and springs for it.13 bucks each.Any idea how they come out?


----------



## tbone75

Just had another thought! I have that 6400 Demo saw! I bet the flywheel is the same! May find out tomorrow?


----------



## tbone75

A pic for Mark!Its even in a Husky box!


----------



## little possum

AU_K2500 said:


> hope you saved enough energy to box up a saw....



.. Been there done that.


----------



## AU_K2500

good deal! 

You were really moving today John, Your right, your gonna pay for that


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> .. Been there done that.



I was just giving you a hard time. 

How was the BBQ? was it typical Carolina BBQ, Its probably my favorite.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> good deal!
> 
> You were really moving today John, Your right, your gonna pay for that



Yep! Starting to pay right now :hmm3grin2orange: But it sure felt good to get ahead a little!


----------



## little possum

Actually it was homemade off a boston butt. It was pulled, and delicious, thinking I shoulda grabbed a doggy bag for lunch tommorow. 

Pulled the sympathy card, and trying to get everybody to baby me. hahah.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I am slugged out for the day! I wonder how long I will pay for doing all this today? LOL It will let me know real soon! :msp_sad:





little possum said:


> Ran about 2.5 gallons of mix through the gas hogs yesterday. Noodling up some trashy ol hickory. Slabbed off 2 sides of a big red oak for a backstop. Burnt my arm...
> Now my back hurts, belly is full of BBQ, and my arm is stinging. Bout bedtime



You guys related ?


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> Actually it was homemade off a boston butt. It was pulled, and delicious, thinking I shoulda grabbed a doggy bag for lunch tommorow.
> 
> Pulled the sympathy card, and trying to get everybody to baby me. hahah.



sympathy card? what happened, you hurt?


----------



## dancan

Sad day today while finishing the lot I was cutting , I had an oil cap failure :msp_sad: .


----------



## little possum

*Not for the queasy!!*

See above post: Burnt arm..
View attachment 233798

3120 muffler vs inside forearm..


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> See above post: Burnt arm..
> View attachment 233798
> 
> 3120 muffler vs inside forearm..



French Fryed arm! You may need to get that looked at ASAP :msp_scared: That is FUGLY !


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> See above post: Burnt arm..
> View attachment 233798
> 
> 3120 muffler vs inside forearm..



Well that sucks !
I wont make fun of you unless you were doin' sumthin' stupid to get that .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sad day today while finishing the lot I was cutting , I had an oil cap failure :msp_sad: .



Wait till the Pit Bull sees that! :hmm3grin2orange: Flippy cap hell for you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Bet Ron wouldn't make fun of my muffler if it was blue :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> see above post: Burnt arm..
> View attachment 233798
> 
> 3120 muffler vs inside forearm..



ouch!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sad day today while finishing the lot I was cutting , I had an oil cap failure :msp_sad: .



Are YOU related to them other two ??


----------



## farrell

evenin all!
lil p that looks like it hurts!
cleaned house today. we had the parents and inlaws over for dinner. didnt do anything else. gotta clean saws and tear the 350 apart to figure out why bar oil is gettin on the muffler.


----------



## little possum

Stupid hurts, no matter how old you get  

Prolly gonna have to end up at the doctor.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bet Ron wouldn't make fun of my muffler if it was blue :msp_sneaky:



BBQ flat black !! hardware store,cheap.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Are YOU related to them other two ??



Nope . I didn't get hurt or wound my pride .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> BBQ flat black !! hardware store,cheap.



Silver was free!


----------



## roncoinc

Dan is an equal oppertunutty meeny.
he is meen to the injured,the disabled,the hurt,the hurting,the unfortunate,dont matter to him..

I,m tired.i wanna go to bed............................


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Stupid hurts, no matter how old you get
> 
> Prolly gonna have to end up at the doctor.



Better do that soon! Burns are nothing to mess around with!


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Stupid hurts, no matter how old you get
> 
> Prolly gonna have to end up at the doctor.



From the looks of the pic you should get it checked by a doc , after he through with you then we'll give you a hard time LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Nope . I didn't get hurt or wound my pride .



Well you were whining about your flippy dippy cap failure ??


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Dan is an equal oppertunutty meeny.
> he is meen to the injured,the disabled,the hurt,the hurting,the unfortunate,dont matter to him..
> 
> I,m tired.i wanna go to bed............................



I try not to discriminate .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dan is an equal oppertunutty meeny.
> he is meen to the injured,the disabled,the hurt,the hurting,the unfortunate,dont matter to him..
> 
> I,m tired.i wanna go to bed............................



Any idea how them pawls come out of the flywheel?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Any idea how them pawls come out of the flywheel?



Nope.................................................................................................


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I try not to discriminate .



No worries Dan! You don't


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Well you were whining about your flippy dippy cap failure ??



Never said it was a Flippy cap LOL and I wasn't whining because no oil got spilled on me .................But if it had well.......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope.................................................................................................



Guess I could just order them and find out? LOL


----------



## little possum

Might should have came home, and not stayed in the woodyard for another hour.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Guess I could just order them and find out? LOL



make your own springs!? maybe the OL bobby pins?


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Might should have came home, and not stayed in the woodyard for another hour.



Duh! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Never said it was a Flippy cap LOL and I wasn't whining because no oil got spilled on me .................But if it had well.......



So what brand and what happen?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> make your own springs!? maybe the OL bobby pins?



Slugs only have feets!Hard to make with my toes!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Been working on my 123 dolly. 
I love my parts washer


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Been working on my 123 dolly.
> I love my parts washer



Get it all fixed up for me!


----------



## sefh3

No sluggishness for me today.
Got the box from Marc unpacked. Thank you.
I have enough to finish an 023 and another 025.


----------



## sefh3

I was digging through some parts boxes today and found I have a lower end for an 024.
I completely forgot all about that. Now I'm on the lookout for a wrap handle for that.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Slugs only have feets!Hard to make with my toes!



hehheeeheeheheeeheee...........


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I was digging through some parts boxes today and found I have a lower end for an 024.
> I completely forgot all about that. Now I'm on the lookout for a wrap handle for that.



I need one too!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Slugs only have feets!Hard to make with my toes!



Adam !! got any slug arms ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Adam !! got any slug arms ??



Could help? You ever try to put a saw together with your toes? It aint easy! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> So what brand and what happen?



346 , hand tightened the oil cap but apparently not tight enough so off it came and since the retainer line broke long ago , it's somewhere over there in that corner of the lot LoL .


----------



## sefh3

The rear handle for the 024 had stripped threads to where the case screws into them.
Someone posted to use these. 







After retapping these to accept a T27 metric screw, they worked great.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> 346 , hand tightened the oil cap but apparently not tight enough so off it came and since the retainer line broke long ago , it's somewhere over there in that corner of the lot LoL .



Operator error !!!!
you so used to screwing caps OFF you forget how to screw on back ON ??
ONE moving part and you mess it up !! ??


----------



## dancan

Oh Ya , if it was a Flippy cap I know it would have been closed tight enough , I _ guess _ my inexperience shows when it comes to them twist on's but I don't have any problems with twist off's , I guess I need more practice .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Operator error !!!!
> you so used to screwing caps OFF you forget how to screw on back ON ??
> ONE moving part and you mess it up !! ??



Yep, that oil cap was working fine for me this morning, ...I can use either screw in or flippy cap equallly as well....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sad day today while finishing the lot I was cutting , I had an oil cap failure :msp_sad: .





HmmmmHHH!!!!?????


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> The rear handle for the 024 had stripped threads to where the case screws into them.
> Someone posted to use these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After retapping these to accept a T27 metric screw, they worked great.



Where do you get them? Looks like they would work great!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Them Orange turds will get you back for saying they , "SUCK".....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HmmmmHHH!!!!?????



Dan forgot what kind of saw he was using :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Where do you get them? Looks like they would work great!



I have a local non box store hardware store close by me. They seem to have all the oddity's and off the wall things I need.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Oh Ya , if it was a Flippy cap I know it would have been closed tight enough , I _ guess _ my inexperience shows when it comes to them twist on's but I don't have any problems with twist off's , I guess I need more practice .



There is some BS! You got a pile of Huskys! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I think the bus has a flat , I think I'm gonna go check .


----------



## sefh3

Jerry get out to your shop and get Dan's 026 running. Those Husky's are treating him badly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Where do you get them? Looks like they would work great!



Woodworking supply shop.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I have a local non box store hardware store close by me. They seem to have all the oddity's and off the wall things I need.



What are they called in case I need to find some?


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Woodworking supply shop.



Yes Lakeside mentioned that is what they where used for.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Jerry get out to your shop and get Dan's 026 running. Those Husky's are treating him badly.



I could have fixed it for him today if I had known he dropped off the 026 when he stopped in and picked up the 346. Only found out it was there when Dan stopped in after he was through cutting off the lot this evening around 6:30. I could have loaned him one of my 026`s but I know he likes that 346, just has to remember to screw the cap all the way in after filling the oil tank....LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> What are they called in case I need to find some?



I wish I could help you with that. Jerry might now. I printed this picture out and asked if they had them. They did say they used to have metric but they don't have a demand anylonger for them.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you happen to know how to get the pawls out of that Kita flywheel?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What are they called in case I need to find some?



Self tapping steel threaded inserts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you happen to know how to get the pawls out of that Kita flywheel?



Thread out most likely, got a pict?


----------



## Cantdog

They make the exact same thing except in a machine thread.....I just used some that you drilled and tapped an 8m X1.25m outside thread and the inner one was an 5m X .80m maybe?? Anyway they do work super for holes to abused for a helicoil.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Self tapping steel threaded inserts.



Thanks Jerry! I will see if I can screw them out tomorrow?Just have to use vice grips on them?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thread out most likely, got a pict?



I will get one in a sec.


----------



## tbone75

Flywheel


----------



## tbone75

Got to tuck the OL in.Back in a few!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Flywheel



Bad news, looks like they are ,"staked", in . Look at the backside of the flywheel, see the two opposing holes with the metal ends of the pivots for the pawls, the two dimples look like they were struck with a pointed punch which expands the end of the metal. I would drill about 1/8 inch off the ends of those pins and then drive them out. Restake them after reinstallation.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bad news, looks like they are ,"staked", in . Look at the backside of the flywheel, see the two opposing holes with the metal ends of the pivots for the pawls, the two dimples look like they were struck with a pointed punch which expands the end of the metal. I would drill about 1/8 inch off the ends of those pins and then drive them out. Restake them after reinstallation.



OK I will give it a shot.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Just what do you mean by " get rid of " ??
> i going to throw away a good ported ryobie !!
> Zenoah ingin.



That means "sell for a small profit to a guy who's always wanted one of those little Ryobi's. It's so much fun to out-run a Stihl or a Husky with a little box store saw. 

If you're interested in selling or trading I might have a project saw or a little cash somewhere? Shoot me a PM...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Got a question for you guys? Im doing this 350 for the build off. 
Should i use a 44mm open port, or a 45mm closed port P&C?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Got a question for you guys? Im doing this 350 for the build off.
> Should i use a 44mm open port, or a 45mm closed port P&C?



45mm closed!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Turns out tge bar i got yesterday is a stihl mount  40" bar


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Turns out tge bar i got yesterday is a stihl mount  40" bar



Got any 48" for Stihl?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Got any 48" for Stihl?



You can't lift it....what do you want with it?

P.S. thanks for the pull-on stuff.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> You can't lift it....what do you want with it?
> 
> P.S. thanks for the pull-on stuff.



Make my Nephew do it for me!


----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas, school has really been consuming my time, hoping to be a little more involved with the saws in the next week, as usual ill have some stupid questions and comments. 

Yall have a good evening, gonna go hit the hay.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Scrath the 40" bar, its more like a 48". 

Watta you need that bigga bar for john??


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> You can't lift it....what do you want with it?
> 
> P.S. thanks for the pull-on stuff.



Hope you can use something out of that mess?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well fellas, school has really been consuming my time, hoping to be a little more involved with the saws in the next week, as usual ill have some stupid questions and comments.
> 
> Yall have a good evening, gonna go hit the hay.



Nite Mark


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Scrath the 40" bar, its more like a 48".
> 
> Watta you need that bigga bar for john??



That big Maple down the hill!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> That big Maple down the hill!



Can't double cut?  
A 25" bar will go through a 48" log just fine


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Can't double cut?
> A 25" bar will go through a 48" log just fine



Yea I can manage OK LOL Big bars are fun too!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Yea I can manage OK LOL Big bars are fun too!



:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:
Your darn right! 
I only have a 36" But its .404
And was thinking of putting it on my 076.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:
> Your darn right!
> I only have a 36" But its .404
> And was thinking of putting it on my 076.



What you getting for me for the EECO? You need this 031 I got too! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Sure is quiet in here.


----------



## jimdad07

How is everybody tonight?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> How is everybody tonight?



Not to bad.How about you Jim?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> What you getting for me for the EECO? You need this 031 I got too! LOL



I havent done anything with the 031 you gave me 5 months ago!! Haha

Im thinking ill send you a check  
Nedd any small mount husly bars?


----------



## tbone75

Got to have a snack. BRB


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Not to bad.How about you Jim?



Pretty good. Just swapped out the carb on my three wheeler and ran it around the yard a little tonight. Have to work nights for three days this week and so on. Have a Homelite Super XL on the bench right now I am working for someone and then a little Stihl top handle. Finally got the paper work for the new land and everything will be final hopefully by the end of this coming week.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hows Jim the man doing tonight??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Pretty good. Just swapped out the carb on my three wheeler and ran it around the yard a little tonight. Have to work nights for three days this week and so on. Have a Homelite Super XL on the bench right now I am working for someone and then a little Stihl top handle. Finally got the paper work for the new land and everything will be final hopefully by the end of this coming week.



Land, what are you buying? 

Stihl top handle.... Thanks for reminding me, I gotta message scott about one.. and Ron! :jester:


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hows Jim the man doing tonight??



Doing real well Jacob. My FIL, BIL and I just bought 50 acres with a big shop, septic, well and electric on it only a mile down the road. We are adding on to the farm and I get a new wood shop out of the deal, plus there are two ponds on it and swampy creek on the back half of the property. Going to pasture some pigs up there and the rest will be hay field, veggie crops and hunting land. Should be a fun. Good thing we all get along with three of us on the deed.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Doing real well Jacob. My FIL, BIL and I just bought 50 acres with a big shop, septic, well and electric on it only a mile down the road. We are adding on to the farm and I get a new wood shop out of the deal, plus there are two ponds on it and swampy creek on the back half of the property. Going to pasture some pigs up there and the rest will be hay field, veggie crops and hunting land. Should be a fun. Good thing we all get along with three of us on the deed.



Were in the same position, we bought a sawmill. It has 14 acres and a small pond. I want to build a small shack for myself to live in, I would like to live bymyself for awhile before I think of moving in with any other girl. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Were in the same position, we bought a sawmill. It has 14 acres and a small pond. I want to build a small shack for myself to live in, I would like to live bymyself for awhile before I think of moving in with any other girl. :msp_biggrin:



Good boy, and good thinking. A sawmill is a perfect venture for a guy like you, you are hard worker and I bet you could make a go of it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Good boy, and good thinking. A sawmill is a perfect venture for a guy like you, you are hard worker and I bet you could make a go of it.



My dad is the one buying it, im only co-owner. 
But ill be boss when he's gone! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Jim you happen to have a flywheel for a Makita 6401 or Dolly 6400? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> 45mm closed!



Reason please


----------



## tbone75

Jerry sure is quiet? You get over that head cold yet?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim you happen to have a flywheel for a Makita 6401 or Dolly 6400? LOL



No I don't, I can ask my Dolly dealer for you if you'd like. I did see a tree crushed 6400 on his floor not too long ago.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Reason please



Closed port makes more power and more CCs ! LOL You already have a ported cylinder?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> No I don't, I can ask my Dolly dealer for you if you'd like. I did see a tree crushed 6400 on his floor not too long ago.



That would be great Jim! Can't find one on flea bay? Or here LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Closed port makes more power and more CCs ! LOL You already have a ported cylinder?



Yes I do I have yours. Im making one for the build off that Nathan and I are doing. 
Then I will get to race your ported P&C against mine!! :msp_sneaky:

Jim if you find any 6401's 6400's even a project!! Snatch it for me!!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yes I do I have yours. Im making one for the build off that Nathan and I are doing.
> Then I will get to race your ported P&C against mine!! :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Jim if you find any 6401's 6400's even a project!! Snatch it for me!!!



Great! I like the sound of that! Hope mine wins :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> That would be great Jim! Can't find one on flea bay? Or here LOL



If he has one kicking around I'll pick it up. Jacob I will keep my eye out for you. Those are good saws and pretty popular.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> If he has one kicking around I'll pick it up. Jacob I will keep my eye out for you. Those are good saws and pretty popular.



I could like mine?If I ever get it running :msp_sad:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I could like mine?If I ever get it running :msp_sad:



You will love that saw as much as any you own. It is a very strong machine. I always say I grab for mine over any other saw in my collection for real work besides milling.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You will love that saw as much as any you own. It is a very strong machine. I always say I grab for mine over any other saw in my collection for real work besides milling.



With that 84cc ported top end it should be very good! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John... Ill make sure your the chain is dull on your P&C :msp_biggrin:

I hope to get to work on that cylinder tomorrow? No pictures yet though :msp_wink: only after the buildoff! 
Gotta get to work on a race chain too! Wish I would have made a before video, but the saw is all torn down. I cleaned ALL of the parts, they all look good. Im gonna sand down the plastic and make it shine! This saw was rough when I got it! Should make a good runner! 

On the dolmar 123. 
I tore it all down once again to give it a REAL GOOD CLEANING! All parts were run through the parts washer with my... secret ingredient of degreaser mix!  It was no biggie getting all that gunk off. Put a new fuel line on her, and need to fix the kill switch wire, and the kill switch? Dont really know what im gonna do, the kill switch wire is bare wire and that means I gotta take off the flywheel! The flywheel nut is somewhat rounded off so I will have an interesting time getting it off! It should be ok! Cant wait to get this saw running, hope I wont have to do a carb kit on it? 

On my Contra.
I ordered a carb kit from Stihl, should be here Wednesday! Gotta wait for the Stihl dealer to get in some .404 chain to get a chain for it... 

cant wait to cut with this beast though!


----------



## diggers_dad

Must be nap time.........


----------



## dancan

diggers_dad said:


> Must be nap time.........




Nah , the wheels are back on the bus so it's time to get a movin' .
ZZZSlackerz !


----------



## Cantdog

Good morning fellow slackers....kinda foggy here this AM...looks like it may burn off in a bit....I hope so as I have to deliver (in an open truck) and install this solid ash bath vanity today, and then make templates for the granite counter top and splashes. 

Dan...remember those good caps require more than a half turn to get tight......I know...it's a pain.....but that's the price you pay for proven technology and it's not recommended to try and flip the finger holds on those either....


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning all. I seem to have caught "Slugitis", moving slow this morning.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Fellas, Its another wonderful Monday!


----------



## roncoinc

OH NO !!!!

supposed to be over 90 deg here today !!


----------



## farrell




----------



## farrell

ron..........how did your 372 turn out?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> ron..........how did your 372 turn out?



Good job on the slug,,you forgot the hole in the head ?

will fire up the 372 today.
need a brake flag and an air filter.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Good job on the slug,,you forgot the hole in the head ?
> 
> will fire up the 372 today.
> need a brake flag and an air filter.



you never gave the go on the slug!?
the freakin filters for them are expensive:msp_scared: i got a low style 40 micron mesh one for mine....think i paid $40 for it at the dealer!


----------



## farrell




----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Mornin fellow slugs!


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Mornin fellow slugs!



mornin jacob


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

How ya doin today adam?


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> How ya doin today adam?



pullin a john and not doin anything:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Mornin fellow slugs!



Morning resident Midget


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> pullin a john and not doin anything:hmm3grin2orange:




he's gonna get all you guys back for making fum of him 




AU_K2500 said:


> Morning resident Midget


 Hey, somome told me the other day we look like twins???


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> he's gonna get all you guys back for making fum of him



i dont know what your talkin about!? im tellin the truth and not bein mean!:hmm3grin2orange: true story!


----------



## little possum

Off to the Doctor. Havent been there in about 4 years. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## farrell

little possum said:


> Off to the Doctor. Havent been there in about 4 years. :msp_thumbdn:



good luck! i havent been in atleast 5 years!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey, somome told me the other day we look like twins???



Musta been blind or something.


----------



## little possum

One of my last adventures I picked up the doc by one arm and was holding him out away from me to keep him from swabbing my throat. I promised mom I would be a good boy today


----------



## tbone75

You guys better watch out! The Slug has hands now :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

That hole in the head don't hurt nothing. :hmm3grin2orange: My brain is in the other end :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> he's gonna get all you guys back for making fum of him
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, somome told me the other day we look like twins???



:hmm3grin2orange: I am having as much fun with this as they are :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron! They listed another 372 P&C! I am in there! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl slugging around so far today. I knew I would pay for yesterday  Hope I can get going soon?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Im like everyone else, slow moving. Cant get motivated haha


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im like everyone else, slow moving. Cant get motivated haha



Just another SLUG :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will try to do something.Need to find a bar for the 365?And tear into the demo saw to steal the flywheel. LOL Or ???? And try to get to the PO to send a box out. I think my next on the list will be the 044/046.Would like to take it to the central Ohio GTG ! May need someone to try it out for me? LOL


----------



## sefh3

So I posted a Stihl 011 and 012 on CL a few days ago. Guy send me an email and we make arrangements to meet today. I take my lunch time to meet him. He gets there and says "Oh they are small saws. I'm looking for a big Stihl". OK I said. He wants something to pull a 24" bar. What a waste of time.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Would like to take it to the *central Ohio GTG*



What's this? When and where. I missed this thread.


----------



## AU_K2500

Im surprised your up outta bed John, Had a big day yesterday. 

I think everyone is infected today.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> What's this? When and where. I missed this thread.



So far I think its June 2nd.?Where its at?No directions in the thread yet?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Im surprised your up outta bed John, Had a big day yesterday.
> 
> I think everyone is infected today.



I got up about 7:30 LOL Slept in a little.Pills just aren't working yet?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> So I posted a Stihl 011 and 012 on CL a few days ago. Guy send me an email and we make arrangements to meet today. I take my lunch time to meet him. He gets there and says "Oh they are small saws. I'm looking for a big Stihl". OK I said. He wants something to pull a 24" bar. What a waste of time.



Guy must not know much about saws?


----------



## tbone75

Amanda Ohio I think its at Bill Poors? No real date yet? I need to look up Amanda to see where its at? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Looks like its about a 1-1/2 S.W. from me. Not bad at all LOL


----------



## sefh3

That's about 4 hours for me.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> That's about 4 hours for me.



Could be worse? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The flywheel on the demo saw won't work :msp_mad: Back to searching :bang:


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey! thats only like 3.5 hours from Indy....I could swing that! lol


----------



## tbone75

UPS just delivered a sun visor for this Nissian I just bought.A new one was 400.00 ! This used one cost 130.00 !One other place had one they wanted 175.00 for it!Just so amazing they cost that much for a visor? If I had known what they cost the dealer would have replaced it before I bought it! I didn't think nothing of it when I bought that thing?A search of the whole USA 2 was all I found too! At least I got one I guess?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl can't get the body going today :bang: Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Stihl can't get the body going today :bang: Maybe tomorrow?



I'm back to using Celebrex, which is working pretty well today. Yesterday was miserable, I hope you find something to help with yours soon.

Hey John! I just got a box in the mail! Thanks! Lots more pull-on parts. The box didn't do so well (one seam busted) but there's no way to tell if anything was missing. It was still full of parts and parts and more parts!


----------



## little possum

Doc said I should be ok. Got some antibiotics(steroids which make me hungry!) some burn cream, and a tetnus shot. 

I got a sucker and a barbie bandaid for being good  Well maybe not.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I'm back to using Celebrex, which is working pretty well today. Yesterday was miserable, I hope you find something to help with yours soon.
> 
> Hey John! I just got a box in the mail! Thanks! Lots more pull-on parts. The box didn't do so well (one seam busted) but there's no way to tell if anything was missing. It was still full of parts and parts and more parts!



They must have been real hard on that box!I guess I should just take the time and money to go fredx?There is a lot of junk in that box :hmm3grin2orange: I think you got me cleaned out on poolin stuff?  Never know what could still be hiding under the big pile?  Have to wait till I move all of it?


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Doc said I should be ok. Got some antibiotics(steroids which make me hungry!) some burn cream, and a tetnus shot.
> 
> I got a sucker and a barbie bandaid for being good  Well maybe not.



I will let that one go for now? LOL To brain dead right now


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Doc said I should be ok. Got some antibiotics(steroids which make me hungry!) some burn cream, and a tetnus shot.
> 
> I got a sucker and a barbie bandaid for being good  Well maybe not.



My Doc always says you can never have too many tetanus shots but I think he just wants to see who's squeamish at the sight of a needle .I'm up to date with my shots with a couple of extra but I got no fancy bandaids or suckers  .


Now that you're all patched up and expected to make a full recovery did I miss it or do we have to pm SP to find out what happened or just wait for some pics to pop up ?

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

So I was noodle/milling a slab off a red oak log for a friend to make a backstop.. And well it didnt fall all the way off, so I decided to kick/stomp it off instead of cutting it.. And it gave, so I fell, when I reached down to keep from smashing my face on the log, I went straight across the muffler (saw was off) Could have been a lot worse.


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> So I was noodle/milling a slab off a red oak log for a friend to make a backstop.. And well it didnt fall all the way off, so I decided to kick/stomp it off instead of cutting it.. And it gave, so I fell, when I reached down to keep from smashing my face on the log, I went straight across the muffler (saw was off) Could have been a lot worse.



Well, at least the saw wasn't running and all you got was a burn. Like you said, could have been worse. Glad your alright.


----------



## dancan

Glad you're OK but that story is a bit of a let down , couldn't you have made something up like a burning building and some damsels in distress .........or sumthin' fantastic like .



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Contractor called me today , says I missed some ribbons and didn't cut enough  I said what ribbons , he says the ribbons I missed . I talked to the JD hoe operator today to see if he found my oil cap and he's telling me how the home owners changed their mind today and wanted more cut :angry2::angry2:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> They must have been real hard on that box!I guess I should just take the time and money to go fredx?There is a lot of junk in that box :hmm3grin2orange: I think you got me cleaned out on poolin stuff?  Never know what could still be hiding under the big pile?  Have to wait till I move all of it?



I'm good on pull-ons for now. Unless of course they are the A/V.......

Yeah, I know, I'm a saw whore, too.


----------



## ndlawrence

diggers_dad said:


> I'm good on pull-ons for now. Unless of course they are the A/V.......
> 
> Yeah, I know, I'm a saw whore, too.



Got the parts today! Thanks!


----------



## dancan

diggers_dad said:


> .......
> 
> Yeah, I know, I'm a saw whore, too.



Isn't that why we're here ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Contractor called me today , says I missed some ribbons and didn't cut enough  I said what ribbons , he says the ribbons I missed . I talked to the JD hoe operator today to see if he found my oil cap and he's telling me how the home owners changed their mind today and wanted more cut :angry2::angry2:



Charge them, extra trip out there, time, extra fuel, oil ,wear n tear on saws, chains.= more money.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Isn't that why we're here ?



Not me :monkey:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Isn't that why we're here ?



Not me, I am here for the excellent conversations.....LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Not me :monkey:



As Dennis Cahoon would say ,
HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> As Dennis Cahoon would say ,
> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa !



OK maybe just a little.:msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Charge them, extra trip out there, time, extra fuel, oil ,wear n tear on saws, chains.= more money.



Don't worry , there will be some renegotiating on this job .


----------



## dancan

Daum , not one of my spare Flippy caps would fit that 346 so I ordered one from my Stihl dealer that should fit .


----------



## tbone75

I was a true SLUG today!Only thing I did was pull the fuel tank out of a mower.Has a leak some where?Got to get at least one of them running ASAP!


----------



## Cantdog

You gotta watch those contractor types..................make sure they don't go back while your gone and stick some new ribbons in the woods.........................................I.......................I ...............I of course wouldn't know anything about that kinda stuff....LOLOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Daum , not one of my spare Flippy caps would fit that 346 so I ordered one from my Stihl dealer that should fit .



:msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I was a true SLUG today!Only thing I did was pull the fuel tank out of a mower.Has a leak some where?Got to get at least one of them running ASAP!



Use one gallon of white vinegar, add half a cup of liquid soap and two tablespoons of salt. Shake the mixture. Put the mixture into a spray bottle and spray .

Best lawnmower going LoL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Daum , not one of my spare Flippy caps would fit that 346 so I ordered one from my Stihl dealer that should fit .



I can graft the fill hole part from a Stihl tank onto the Husky and then you can use a flippy, wouldn`t that be trick??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can graft the fill hole part from a Stihl tank onto the Husky and then you can use a flippy, wouldn`t that be trick??



You would have the Stihl people and the Husy people up in arms! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> You gotta watch those contractor types..................make sure they don't go back while your gone and stick some new ribbons in the woods.........................................I.......................I ...............I of course wouldn't know anything about that kinda stuff....LOLOL!!!!



Don't worry , them real pretty trees outside of the cut bubble may have a large ugly tree fall on them ......it really happens because it was leaning too hard in "that'' direction to wedge ......Really . 
And I know where the ribbons were , including the ones I cut .


----------



## tbone75

I see crash and burn down there :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can graft the fill hole part from a Stihl tank onto the Husky and then you can use a flippy, wouldn`t that be trick??



It sure would be an improvement to say the least .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It sure would be an improvement to say the least .



Why do you keep buying Huskys?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It sure would be an improvement to say the least .



You know I can do it, and will.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You know I can do it, and will.....LOL



I know you can do it.BUT! :msp_scared:


----------



## Jon1212

A Goofball to some, and a Googball to John..........either way I'm reporting for duty........:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know you can do it.BUT! :msp_scared:



No butts about it, that would be an outright improvment on them Orange saws, paint the crankcase off white and install a black and white flippy cap on it. Pure ,"sexy".......LOL


----------



## little possum

tbone75 said:


> I see crash and burn down there :hmm3grin2orange:



Me?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No butts about it, that would be an outright improvment on them Orange saws, paint the crankcase off white and install a black and white flippy cap on it. Pure ,"sexy".......LOL



Jerry I think you just lost that last marble !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Why do you keep buying Huskys?:hmm3grin2orange:



Post number 44587 sums it up pretty good .


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Me?



Yep! I bet burned Possum smells like a mini-mac :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> It sure would be an improvement to say the least .



Yes..... that's right....the least...


----------



## dancan

Robin , how'd the open truck delivery pan out ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Post number 44587 sums it up pretty good .



Yep..............You is a saw whore :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry I think you just lost that last marble !! :msp_w00t:



That`s it then,...I will have to find a 346 or 359 and graft flippy caps onto it. Like Johnny Cash said, I`ll have the only one around.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No butts about it, that would be an outright improvment on them Orange saws, paint the crankcase off white and install a black and white flippy cap on it. Pure ,"sexy".......LOL



LOL if you're going to do all that you might as well add the "no teeth look" too ...then they'd be just like a Stihl...wouldn't able to tell them apart..... "Pure Sexy""!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL if you're going to do all that you might as well add the "no teeth look" too ...then they'd be just like a Stihl...wouldn't able to tell them apart..... "Pure Sexy""!!



I think it would be a hit, the latest fashion accessory for your plain jane orange Husky with its factory ,"green caps".....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , how'd the open truck delivery pan out ?



Good, Dan the fog burnt off..nice day...but the house was WAY out of level.....pretty new new house too...bad carpenters!!! Quite a struggle to get it installed plumb and level....but I won after a time!!


----------



## little possum

I am a accident waiting to happen. Wish I woulda got a picture of my hand after I wrecked my bike in October. I had just pulled a couple wheelies runnin probably 50 in front of the house. Then wrecked in the driveway runnin 5. Pretty sure one of the bones in my hand was fractured. It was swole for 2 weeks. We did a saw demonstration the day after that happened. lol. One handed man running 2 mans was quite a site to see.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think it would be a hit, the latest fashion accessory for your plain jane orange Husky with its factory ,"green caps".....LOL



You can use your little Husky to try it on! LOL Or one of the hundred Dan has :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> I am a accident waiting to happen. Wish I woulda got a picture of my hand after I wrecked my bike in October. I had just pulled a couple wheelies runnin probably 50 in front of the house. Then wrecked in the driveway runnin 5. Pretty sure one of the bones in my hand was fractured. It was swole for 2 weeks. We did a saw demonstration the day after that happened. lol. One handed man running 2 mans was quite a site to see.



My OL keeps telling me she is going to put me in a bubble :hmm3grin2orange: I try to tell her I don't move so quick any more :msp_sad:


----------



## sefh3

High winds here today. Blowing about 50mph right now. I did see a few telephone poles down on the way home.


----------



## AU_K2500

Just got home from work, been a long day...It was certainly a monday. Hows everyone doing this evening?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey Ron! They listed another 372 P&C! I am in there! LOL



The big bor kit ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You can use your little Husky to try it on! LOL Or one of the hundred Dan has :hmm3grin2orange:



Think I will find a real nice," looking", Husky and really give it the works. That would rile up some of those fellers out in the main forum.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The big bor kit ??



Yep they relisted another one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My OL keeps telling me she is going to put me in a bubble :hmm3grin2orange: I try to tell her I don't move so quick any more :msp_sad:



Has your OL seen the new avatar?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will let that one go for now? LOL To brain dead right now



You have to HAVE a brain first before it can be dead !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Has your OL seen the new avatar?



Yep she likes it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You have to HAVE a brain first before it can be dead !!



Oh...................Your right ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Contractor called me today , says I missed some ribbons and didn't cut enough  I said what ribbons , he says the ribbons I missed . I talked to the JD hoe operator today to see if he found my oil cap and he's telling me how the home owners changed their mind today and wanted more cut :angry2::angry2:



There you go,,WHINING again ,, people want to give you money and you whine about it ??
you should be HAPPY !!
KILL more trees,,,,add to the green house effect and make it warmer up here !


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Not me :monkey:





pioneerguy600 said:


> Not me, I am here for the excellent conversations.....LOL



Liars.


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> I'm good on pull-ons for now. Unless of course they are the A/V.......
> 
> Yeah, I know, I'm a saw whore, too.



Thats a bummer,,i got about 30 or so i would like to get out from under the shop


----------



## diggers_dad

Evening all. I left work early this afternoon and came home to work on saws. Did not finish one single project. Some days are like that, I suppose. I have a Homelite 300 Classic that is driving me nuts. Fuel delivery problem but I can't it. I did get to spend an hour or so with the youngest son, Max, working on an XL, thanks to John. 

By the way, I saw that Mini-Mac crap in the box. You be more careful with what you pack up!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not me, I am here for the excellent conversations.....LOL



To bad theres none to be found !! LOl !
xcept you an me 
Hmmm,,,meds should have kicked in by now


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Thats a bummer,,i got about 30 or so i would like to get out from under the shop



Dang it! You're killin' me here! How about any of the homeowner Homelites? They're my favorite right now. I'm trying to completely fill my basement with non-running plastic saws.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Evening all. I left work early this afternoon and came home to work on saws. Did not finish one single project. Some days are like that, I suppose. I have a Homelite 300 Classic that is driving me nuts. Fuel delivery problem but I can't it. I did get to spend an hour or so with the youngest son, Max, working on an XL, thanks to John.
> 
> By the way, I saw that Mini-Mac crap in the box. You be more careful with what you pack up!!



:hmm3grin2orange: Its only one little piece :hmm3grin2orange: What else can you do with one piece of a mini-mac? Give it away! :hmm3grin2orange: You better look at that last post Ron just put on here!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can graft the fill hole part from a Stihl tank onto the Husky and then you can use a flippy, wouldn`t that be trick??



Jerry,,,dont you ever have any usefull ideas ??
that is SICK !!!! 
contaminating a husky like that !!
any animal with a thumb can screw a cap on. !
Dan is just used to left turn to get em OFF the throw them away !! LOL !!
if they put flippy's on Kieths he would die of thirsdt !! LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> A Goofball to some, and a Googball to John..........either way I'm reporting for duty........:msp_biggrin:



Thats nice,now go away again,,we dont like you anymore because you ignore us


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats nice,now go away again,,we dont like you anymore because you ignore us



Wow you picked on someone other than me? :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Just got home from work, been a long day...It was certainly a monday. Hows everyone doing this evening?



SUCKS !!! 
over 90 deg today !
yankees dont like that !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Has your OL seen the new avatar?



I gotta say , John has the kewlest avatar on the site


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Its only one little piece :hmm3grin2orange: What else can you do with one piece of a mini-mac? Give it away! :hmm3grin2orange: You better look at that last post Ron just put on here!



Give it away!?!?!? Anyone that knows what it is won't have it!! The scary thing is, I'll bet you put more than the one piece in there, the others probably busted out of the box before they got here. Heck, my mail carrier likes me - he may have torn open the box and thrown the other Mac parts out before it got here! Maybe that was why the box was open!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I gotta say , John has the kewlest avatar on the site



Your dang right I do !


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Dang it! You're killin' me here! How about any of the homeowner Homelites? They're my favorite right now. I'm trying to completely fill my basement with non-running plastic saws.



Bet i got a couple dozen of them under there too !!
how much you got for shipping ??
didnt you see the pix i posted of whats under my shop ??


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Give it away!?!?!? Anyone that knows what it is won't have it!! The scary thing is, I'll bet you put more than the one piece in there, the others probably busted out of the box before they got here. Heck, my mail carrier likes me - he may have torn open the box and thrown the other Mac parts out before it got here! Maybe that was why the box was open!!!



Nope that was all I had. LOL I do stihl have a complete mini-mac!Strange it runs?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,,dont you ever have any usefull ideas ??
> that is SICK !!!!
> contaminating a husky like that !!
> any animal with a thumb can screw a cap on. !
> Dan is just used to left turn to get em OFF the throw them away !! LOL !!
> if they put flippy's on Kieths he would die of thirsdt !! LOL !



Thought that was a very useful idea, Dan would really like that. It would make a Husky smell better, burning bar oil on a muffler don`t make a Husky smell any better, flippy capos keep the oil in the tank.
Dan can get the caps off, just has a hard time putting them back on. No problem getting the Keiths out of the bottle but he may spill it if he recorks one he does not empty immediately.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Bet i got a couple dozen of them under there too !!
> how much you got for shipping ??
> didnt you see the pix i posted of whats under my shop ??



:hmm3grin2orange: Get him Ron


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Bet i got a couple dozen of them under there too !!
> how much you got for shipping ??
> didnt you see the pix i posted of whats under my shop ??



Bet it would be cheaper for him to just drive up and get them! :msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> To bad theres none to be found !! LOl !
> xcept you an me
> Hmmm,,,meds should have kicked in by now



We do have the better conversations don`t we....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thought that was a very useful idea, Dan would really like that. It would make a Husky smell better, burning bar oil on a muffler don`t make a Husky smell any better, flippy capos keep the oil in the tank.
> Dan can get the caps off, just has a hard time putting them back on. No problem getting the Keiths out of the bottle but he may spill it if he recorks one he does not empty immediately.....LOL



Jerry that is just WRONG ! :msp_scared:


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Bet i got a couple dozen of them under there too !!
> how much you got for shipping ??
> didnt you see the pix i posted of whats under my shop ??



I didn't see the pics!! If you have some of the homeowner Homelites I can come up with some cash. I'll send a PM!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Get him Ron



You hush!!! You have enough saws for any 3 men!


----------



## AU_K2500

man, i go eat dinner, and yall are just some chatty cathys....sure hope i get atleast one husky in the mail by the end of the week!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> You hush!!! You have enough saws for any 3 men!



They is all YOURS !! I don't want any of them ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry that is just WRONG ! :msp_scared:



I know,..spilling Keiths is just not kuhll.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> man, i go eat dinner, and yall are just some chatty cathys....sure hope i get atleast one husky in the mail by the end of the week!



?? Maybe ?? I never left the house today.But I have to go into town tomorrow.So it will get in the mail then.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> They is all YOURS !! I don't want any of them ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm not talking about Mini-Macs! I'm just jealous 'cause you get to sit around all day and find deals on saws. Anytime you want to let me load my truck with saws from your shop just let me know. I will figure out a way to make a "family vacation" to Ohio.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know,..spilling Keiths is just not kuhll.....LOL



OK Jerry :msp_sneaky: Problem is I know your going to do it!Cross breed a Stihl and a Husky :msp_scared:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> ok jerry :msp_sneaky: Problem is i know your going to do it!cross breed a stihl and a husky :msp_scared:



holy chit!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> ?? Maybe ?? I never left the house today.But I have to go into town tomorrow.So it will get in the mail then.



Lol, Dont worry John, If i take the job in Indy, ill be able to just come take a bunch of saws off your hands, and also help with the barn whenever you build it.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I'm not talking about Mini-Macs! I'm just jealous 'cause you get to sit around all day and find deals on saws. Anytime you want to let me load my truck with saws from your shop just let me know. I will figure out a way to make a "family vacation" to Ohio.



:hmm3grin2orange: You better plan on a trip to see Ron!Much better chance of a load! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol, Dont worry John, If i take the job in Indy, ill be able to just come take a bunch of saws off your hands, and also help with the barn whenever you build it.



Your on! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Anyone know what a 670 Jred is worth? I got a sweet offer on a 6401 and needing to build up cash! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> You hush!!! You have enough saws for any 3 men!



Me? ...... Not even close! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Forgot to tell you guys about one of these dang cats today! The little one came running inside while me and the OL were standing in the kitchen.I seen something hanging out of her mouth? The OL yelled its a snake! LOL I grabbed the cat and tossed her and the baby snake out on the deck and closed the door LOL I got a nice pic to show but I can't get it shrunk down yet to upload?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK Jerry :msp_sneaky: Problem is I know your going to do it!Cross breed a Stihl and a Husky :msp_scared:



The result would be something to behold, a Husky with flippies, that should be fodder for some great entertainment.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,seems i caught up and gave everyone thier due..

Now MY turn !!
fired up the 372 BB today 
gave it a few heat cycles running rich.
then tried to adjust the carb.
check the plug,still rich..
had a hard time adjusting..
thinking i may have done to much to the intake side.
at idle it jumps around like a chevy 427 with a race cam !!
was going to take a video but a friend showed up and we played with it.
i handed it to him and told him to squeeze the trigger.
he did and he almost dropped it,jumped so bad he almost dropped it !! LOL !!
got lo jet 3/4 turn out an idling rich,,man that thing is sucking some fuel !!
hi jet is about 7/8 turn out and it sounds like a moped with a bad spak plug at WOT..
starting it after it popped i forgot to push the comp release,saw came up and hit me.
can hold the thing by the starter handle and it dont drop one turn !!
put an 18in b&c on it,some chain i had that was kinda sharp..
took it out to the wood pile.
took a piece of 16in oak and put it to er , 
wound it up and started low and put the dawgs in and twisted,,had a nice throaty sound to it as it dug in.
as my buddy counted about 8 seconds to cut thru..thats TWO inches a second in 16 in oak.
i think if i sharpen the chain better and lower the rakers so it feeds better it may cut even better..OR,, put some RSC on it ?? 
it did not bog at all working it,surprising..
all i did to the carb was notch and align the throttle cutout to match the low speed jets..
as it is now it seems like it will run with anything i have,including the homie 750.
after it breaks in and IF i can adjust the carb,,it should be impresive..
This is probly the hottest saw i have ever built and i dont know what i did !! 

And Slug let the last kit go by for $68 !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack up, night all.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> OK,,seems i caught up and gave everyone thier due..
> 
> Now MY turn !!
> fired up the 372 BB today
> gave it a few heat cycles running rich.
> then tried to adjust the carb.
> check the plug,still rich..
> had a hard time adjusting..
> thinking i may have done to much to the intake side.
> at idle it jumps around like a chevy 427 with a race cam !!
> was going to take a video but a friend showed up and we played with it.
> i handed it to him and told him to squeeze the trigger.
> he did and he almost dropped it,jumped so bad he almost dropped it !! LOL !!
> got lo jet 3/4 turn out an idling rich,,man that thing is sucking some fuel !!
> hi jet is about 7/8 turn out and it sounds like a moped with a bad spak plug at WOT..
> starting it after it popped i forgot to push the comp release,saw came up and hit me.
> can hold the thing by the starter handle and it dont drop one turn !!
> put an 18in b&c on it,some chain i had that was kinda sharp..
> took it out to the wood pile.
> took a piece of 16in oak and put it to er ,
> wound it up and started low and put the dawgs in and twisted,,had a nice throaty sound to it as it dug in.
> as my buddy counted about 8 seconds to cut thru..thats TWO inches a second in 16 in oak.
> i think if i sharpen the chain better and lower the rakers so it feeds better it may cut even better..OR,, put some RSC on it ??
> it did not bog at all working it,surprising..
> all i did to the carb was notch and align the throttle cutout to match the low speed jets..
> as it is now it seems like it will run with anything i have,including the homie 750.
> after it breaks in and IF i can adjust the carb,,it should be impresive..
> This is probly the hottest saw i have ever built and i dont know what i did !!
> 
> And Slug let the last kit go by for $68 !!!!


 Wow Ron!! I wanna see a video!!

Thanks... now You'll make me want to get a 372.. dirty ol bastard.




pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack up, night all.



Night jerry


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack up, night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,,seems i caught up and gave everyone thier due..
> 
> Now MY turn !!
> fired up the 372 BB today
> gave it a few heat cycles running rich.
> then tried to adjust the carb.
> check the plug,still rich..
> had a hard time adjusting..
> thinking i may have done to much to the intake side.
> at idle it jumps around like a chevy 427 with a race cam !!
> was going to take a video but a friend showed up and we played with it.
> i handed it to him and told him to squeeze the trigger.
> he did and he almost dropped it,jumped so bad he almost dropped it !! LOL !!
> got lo jet 3/4 turn out an idling rich,,man that thing is sucking some fuel !!
> hi jet is about 7/8 turn out and it sounds like a moped with a bad spak plug at WOT..
> starting it after it popped i forgot to push the comp release,saw came up and hit me.
> can hold the thing by the starter handle and it dont drop one turn !!
> put an 18in b&c on it,some chain i had that was kinda sharp..
> took it out to the wood pile.
> took a piece of 16in oak and put it to er ,
> wound it up and started low and put the dawgs in and twisted,,had a nice throaty sound to it as it dug in.
> as my buddy counted about 8 seconds to cut thru..thats TWO inches a second in 16 in oak.
> i think if i sharpen the chain better and lower the rakers so it feeds better it may cut even better..OR,, put some RSC on it ??
> it did not bog at all working it,surprising..
> all i did to the carb was notch and align the throttle cutout to match the low speed jets..
> as it is now it seems like it will run with anything i have,including the homie 750.
> after it breaks in and IF i can adjust the carb,,it should be impresive..
> This is probly the hottest saw i have ever built and i dont know what i did !!
> 
> And Slug let the last kit go by for $68 !!!!



Take it easy Pappy.There is another one on there I am after. LOL I think I may try harder to get this one! That saw sounds wild!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The result would be something to behold, a Husky with flippies, that should be fodder for some great entertainment.....LOL



Sick,,sick,,sick......
didnt know Jery was such a prevert


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sick,,sick,,sick......
> didnt know Jery was such a prevert



I am afraid he will do it! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Take it easy Pappy.There is another one on there I am after. LOL I think I may try harder to get this one! That saw sounds wild!



I hope it's the big bore kit,,75cc..
not much porting to be done but some..
i unshrouded the lowers completely,no base gasket,then the ussuall stuff,,simply amazing how the chinks build these with not much to improve upon.
like they know what needs to be done and do it..
will get a video soon.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ron whats a 670 jred worth?? Nice running condition.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron whats a 670 jred worth?? Nice running condition.



Oh,, $50 ??
dont really know,depends on the buyer !!
I,m NOT the one to ask on that one,sorry.
check epay comleted listings and see ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I hope it's the big bore kit,,75cc..
> not much porting to be done but some..
> i unshrouded the lowers completely,no base gasket,then the ussuall stuff,,simply amazing how the chinks build these with not much to improve upon.
> like they know what needs to be done and do it..
> will get a video soon.



I just hit the link to see if it had been put back on again.And it was! LOL Bet they do that every week?


----------



## tbone75

I am happy with the way this 365 runs now. LOL But it will be fun to see the difference with the BB kit on it.


----------



## roncoinc

AHHhhhhh,, got my meeness out..
meds have a nice effect  
cant be meen anymore so time to call it a night.
nobody would like me if i was nice !! 
and i'm SURE John will "like" this post as he does eeryone.................
an googdnoghhttnn,,... ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I am happy with the way this 365 runs now. LOL But it will be fun to see the difference with the BB kit on it.



TEN more cc with that compression !!
DUH ??

I'm thinking i may have a new favorite saw,,sorry 84cc dolkita


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> AHHhhhhh,, got my meeness out..
> meds have a nice effect
> cant be meen anymore so time to call it a night.
> nobody would like me if i was nice !!
> and i'm SURE John will "like" this post as he does eeryone.................
> an googdnoghhttnn,,... ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..



I like everything! :hmm3grin2orange: I even like you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> TEN more cc with that compression !!
> DUH ??
> 
> I'm thinking i may have a new favorite saw,,sorry 84cc dolkita



GOOD! SEND IT TO ME!!!! :taped:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TEN more cc with that compression !!
> DUH ??
> 
> I'm thinking i may have a new favorite saw,,sorry 84cc dolkita



OK you got me! Got to have it!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> GOOD! SEND IT TO ME!!!! :taped:



Money talks! :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

evening gentlmen! you guys have been busy as usual!


----------



## Cantdog

Rise and shine Campers!!!! Ol' Dan must Stihl be all snuggled in his bed with visions of "Flippy Caps" dancing in his head....

Big day here.....gotta go to Ellsworth first thing and get a load of hay for Hoss...then take the counter top template, under mount sink and plumbing for the vanity I installed yesterday, down to the "Granite Shop" so they can gey busy on that...then off to the lawyers office to install more picture moulding....then after work this afternoon, we all pile into the Saab and head for Vermont for a college tour..gotta make St. Johnsbury tonight...5 hrs or so from here...hope the Saab is up for it....I think it is....it better be!!

Don't think you kids can act up while I 'm gone either...I'll be watching....LOL!! NOW GET the XXXX UP!!! Times a wastin'...lazy layabeds....midgits and saw mills....Canadian Huskys with flippy caps..WHAT'S NEXT??????:msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

Twist on , Twist off , Twist on ,Twist off , Twist on , Flip Off , I got it under control now LOL 
Where's the rest of them lazy azz ZZZSlackerz ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Twist on , Twist off , Twist on ,Twist off , Twist on , Flip Off , I got it under control now LOL
> Where's the rest of them lazy azz ZZZSlackerz ?



You going back to clearing today Dan?


----------



## dancan

Yup , Cutting this morning , cars this afternoon , at least that's the plan .


----------



## Cantdog

Sounds like a good plan..good luck and stay safe......Oh and make sure you tighten up your oil cap!! LOL!!


----------



## dancan

I brought a saw that has the non-defective cap retaining device so if I get confused on the Lefty loosey Righty tighty I wont loose the cap LOL


----------



## Sagetown

Cantdog said:


> Rise and shine Campers!!!! Ol' Dan must Stihl be all snuggled in his bed with visions of "Flippy Caps" dancing in his head....
> 
> Big day here.....gotta go to Ellsworth first thing and get a load of hay for Hoss...then take the counter top template, under mount sink and plumbing for the vanity I installed yesterday, down to the "Granite Shop" so they can gey busy on that...then off to the lawyers office to install more picture moulding....then after work this afternoon, we all pile into the Saab and head for Vermont for a college tour..gotta make St. Johnsbury tonight...5 hrs or so from here...hope the Saab is up for it....I think it is....it better be!!
> 
> Don't think you kids can act up while I 'm gone either...I'll be watching....LOL!! NOW GET the XXXX UP!!! Times a wastin'...lazy layabeds....midgits and saw mills....Canadian Huskys with flippy caps..WHAT'S NEXT??????:msp_scared:



Looks like you need a Rep after all that.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning all.



pioneerguy600 said:


> The result would be something to behold, a Husky with flippies, that should be fodder for some great entertainment.....LOL



Would that be a Flusky or a Hippy?


----------



## roncoinc

MM,,tuna fish samich for breakfast 

i think i better put an air filter on that 372 before i cut any more with it.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas!

Ron, i hope its a little cooler up your way today, and John Hopefully youll be able to do some saw work today!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas!
> 
> Ron, i hope its a little cooler up your way today, and John Hopefully youll be able to do some saw work today!



Yeh !! got to about 95 yestday !
looking at 78 today,still to warm but it will cool down more as the week goes on.


----------



## tbone75

Should hit about 60 here today.I just hope that 60 mph wind dies down!


----------



## farrell

mornin kids!


----------



## tbone75

Ron that kit on fleabay is the BB kit 52mm.I will try a little harder to get this one! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> mornin kids!



Hows Adam today?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hows Adam today?



i am sleepy tired this mornin! but need to get things done before i start my 12 day stretch of creating localizied flooding and getting paid for it:msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin kids!



Husqvarna Replacement Air Filter 503818001,503818004, Fits 362, 365, 371, 372 | eBay


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Husqvarna Replacement Air Filter 503818001,503818004, Fits 362, 365, 371, 372 | eBay



thanks ron! i wont get another at a dealer thats for sure!


----------



## farrell

not good not good at all! figured out why bar oil is gettin on the muffler of the 350.........gasket moved when i reinstalled muffler last time and burnt a hole in the top of the bar oil tank


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> not good not good at all! figured out why bar oil is gettin on the muffler of the 350.........gasket moved when i reinstalled muffler last time and burnt a hole in the top of the bar oil tank



No Bueno


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> not good not good at all! figured out why bar oil is gettin on the muffler of the 350.........gasket moved when i reinstalled muffler last time and burnt a hole in the top of the bar oil tank



I can help you out.I have a bare crank case!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I can help you out.I have a bare crank case!



hmmmmm........................


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I can help you out.I have a bare crank case!



pm sent


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> pm sent



I may be able to get it in the mail today?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I may be able to get it in the mail today?



SWEET! you know where i can get the protective heat tape at?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> SWEET! you know where i can get the protective heat tape at?



I have some of that too. LOL I will send you a piece!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I have some of that too. LOL I will send you a piece!



thanks!


----------



## farrell

its time to leave the 350 for the wife to use and get myself a 346!


----------



## farrell

and the damage...................


----------



## tbone75

This will fix it. LOL One bad spot but not to bad.And dirty as can be. LOL Its older but it will work just fine.


----------



## farrell

that will do just fine john! thanks!


----------



## sefh3

Those winds we had here last night were nasty. There were about 10 telephone poles down this morning on the way into work. Calm today.


----------



## AU_K2500

Sure is slow in here today!


----------



## little possum

Mark, keep a eye on the mailbox Monday they said..


I have kicked CAD to the curb! Ok maybe not. I got more orange parts today.


----------



## tbone75

3 boxes ready to mail! One for Scott one for Mark and one for Adam!


----------



## tbone75

This box just showed up.Scared to look in it!


----------



## tbone75

OK I looked. :hmm3grin2orange: I did see it has a crack on the top of the clutch cover! Bet I never find one of them! I hope it was insured?And for some reason the clutch cover wont go on?Got to look a little closer to see why?


----------



## sefh3

OUCH!!!! hopefully everything inside is protected.


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> Mark, keep a eye on the mailbox Monday they said..
> 
> 
> I have kicked CAD to the curb! Ok maybe not. I got more orange parts today.





tbone75 said:


> 3 boxes ready to mail! One for Scott one for Mark and one for Adam!



Preciate it fellas


----------



## sefh3

I like the looks of those.

Keep all of the packing material incase you need to file a claim if it has insurance.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I like the looks of those.
> 
> Keep all of the packing material incase you need to file a claim if it has insurance.



It had rags all around it.I think that saved it!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> It had rags all around it.I think that saved it!



dont let jacob catch you saying that, Im sure there is some Mover specific term for a piece of cloth thats used to wipe things off.....Just like when i got slpaed on the wrist for calling the thing in my box a blanket.


----------



## tbone75

I may have let Ron have the better one? :msp_unsure::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> dont let jacob catch you saying that, Im sure there is some Mover specific term for a piece of cloth thats used to wipe things off.....Just like when i got slpaed on the wrist for calling the thing in my box a blanket.



He forgot the AV mounts too! Hey midget :msp_mad: :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You guys have just about ran me out of boxes! I guess I need to buy more so I can get more boxes? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

I stopped in our local gun shop and picked up some boxes yesterday


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> He forgot the AV mounts too! Hey midget :msp_mad: :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



They were probably just on a top shelf....or other tall surface


----------



## tbone75

OK guys I sent you all your tracking numbers! Good luck :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

We're out the door and headed west...briniging my laptop and the Hotel we are at has wireless so I'll be checking in on you prahoots later tonight!! Jerry no more talk of putting flippy caps on a husky, all I can think of is that it's like teats on a bull...... you know?? Useless...even more usless than where they are meant to be!! Flippy Caps......indeed!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> We're out the door and headed west...briniging my laptop and the Hotel we are at has wireless so I'll be checking in on you prahoots later tonight!! Jerry no more talk of putting flippy caps on a husky, all I can think of is that it's like teats on a bull...... you know?? Useless...even more usless than where they are meant to be!! Flippy Caps......indeed!!



Robin you know he will do it! :msp_thumbdn: Good luck on your trip!


----------



## AU_K2500

Have a good trip Robin, college is an exciting time, hopefully your youngins make it out quicker than I did! lol


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> I stopped in our local gun shop and picked up some boxes yesterday



Were those boxes loaded ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Were those boxes loaded ?



Live rounds....:msp_wink:


----------



## little possum

Loaded with packing bubbles and stuff. 

But a .22LR did follow us home? I gotta stay outta there.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Loaded with packing bubbles and stuff.
> 
> But a .22LR did follow us home? I gotta stay outta there.



Best all around gun there is!


----------



## tbone75

Didn't get much done today but pack and ship stuff. LOL Did get my tax crap filed!First time I have ever waited till the last min.? I always have them done in Feb. Sluggish this year :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

tbone75 said:


> Best all around gun there is!


Is there such a thing as too many?


----------



## tbone75

Going to fire up the stove in a few.Cooling down a lot right now.Then I will put that flywheel on top of it a while and see it the pins will drive out?


----------



## little possum

I built a fire with cookies the other day and stuck a ol subsoiler in it to break the foot loose  Rednecks have redneck ways.


----------



## Jon1212

little possum said:


> I built a fire with cookies the other day and stuck a ol subsoiler in it to break the foot loose  Rednecks have redneck ways.



It's not just a "redneck" thing. My neighbor was trying to break up a granite cap to put in a play structure for his daughters. Well he worked on that for the better part of a day before I intervened. I helped him clear all the dirt off, and told him to pile up all of the seasoned wood he had on the exposed granite, and start a nice big fire, and to feed it for a couple of hours, and let it burn down. I told him to hit it again the morning after it cooled with that jackhammer. He said he didn't think it would work, but he'd give it a try. The next day that granite cap broke up like it was sandstone. He asked me how I learned that, and I told him the Mormon Trail across the Sierra Nevadas was cleared that way in the 1800's, and I paid attention in History class.

On second thought, I drive a 4 wheel drive pickup, I hunt gamebirds, my dog rides in my truck with me, I like chain saws, I go to Toby Keith, and Brad Paisley concerts.........I reckon it could be a Countryfied thing...............LOL!!!


----------



## little possum

You know, looks like somebody woulda told me that before we made a granite firepit... palm to face.. ugh


----------



## Jon1212

little possum said:


> You know, looks like somebody woulda told me that before we made a granite firepit... palm to face.. ugh



Bummer dude.............:msp_sad: I built ours out of river cobble, but my wife likes to say "we" built it. But as hard as I try to recollect, I don't recall her digging the pit, wheel barrowing rocks, or trowelling mortar.............that's weird. Reminds me of the time she was telling her friends "we" put in hardwood floors, and I said "Honey, I've never told my friends '_we_' gave birth"........................LOL!!!!


----------



## dancan

Didn't loose or have any oil cap issues today so I think I have it mastered LOL .
Cutting with a good machine operator is fun as well , he even asked if I had another saw so I handed him the 2171 , he cut for a 1/2 hour and then gave me back the saw , said that he liked the power but didn't think his arms would hold up LOL .
PB would be proud , I didn't wedge one tree , I'd wave my arm and that expensive JD200 hydraulic wedge would come over and give them a nudge and I got him to move the tops and brush out of my way . I did have a couple of ''Oops !'' with some of those save trees (may be the tops will grow back ?) and I did my part in contributing to warmer temps for Ron .


----------



## tbone75

The wood stove did the trick!Popped them studs right out! Now to order new ones.YUK! LOL 26 bucks or so for 2 of them little things!Plus shipping.:msp_sad: Stihl a lot cheaper than than 115.00 for a new flywheel!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> It's not just a "redneck" thing. My neighbor was trying to break up a granite cap to put in a play structure for his daughters. Well he worked on that for the better part of a day before I intervened. I helped him clear all the dirt off, and told him to pile up all of the seasoned wood he had on the exposed granite, and start a nice big fire, and to feed it for a couple of hours, and let it burn down. I told him to hit it again the morning after it cooled with that jackhammer. He said he didn't think it would work, but he'd give it a try. The next day that granite cap broke up like it was sandstone. He asked me how I learned that, and I told him the Mormon Trail across the Sierra Nevadas was cleared that way in the 1800's, and I paid attention in History class.
> 
> On second thought, I drive a 4 wheel drive pickup, I hunt gamebirds, my dog rides in my truck with me, I like chain saws, I go to Toby Keith, and Brad Paisley concerts.........I reckon it could be a Countryfied thing...............LOL!!!



You were a red neck the second you hatched :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Going to fire up the stove in a few.Cooling down a lot right now.Then I will put that flywheel on top of it a while and see it the pins will drive out?



Did you have to drill any off the back end of the pins?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you have to drill any off the back end of the pins?



Yes I drilled just a little down into them first.Just like you told me! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes I drilled just a little down into them first.Just like you told me! LOL



Glad it worked out for you, remember to stake the new ones when you get it back together.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Glad it worked out for you, remember to stake the new ones when you get it back together.



I will just like they were! That could make a nasty mess if they came out :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

The Kita is fighting me but I don't quit till I win! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

Free granite, so cant complain too much about the fire pit cracking. Ive had quite a few blazers in it  Just sat them in a square with the skid steer. So.. Got the good outta them, and its still functional

I think maybe bedtime. Arm is drying out, and I havent been sleeping too well  Later boys


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Free granite, so cant complain too much about the fire pit cracking. Ive had quite a few blazers in it  Just sat them in a square with the skid steer. So.. Got the good outta them, and its still functional
> 
> I think maybe bedtime. Arm is drying out, and I havent been sleeping too well  Later boys



Have a good one LP.And take care of that arm!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The Kita is fighting me but I don't quit till I win! :hmm3grin2orange:



That would be quite a sight, a slug fighting a chainsaw. least the slug now has arms....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be quite a sight, a slug fighting a chainsaw. least the slug now has arms....LOL



The arms help a lot!No more wrenching with my toes :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be quite a sight, a slug fighting a chainsaw. least the slug now has arms....LOL



Wonder what Adam can do with that idea? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Adam can you give the Slug a chainsaw? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Where is everyone? SLACKERS :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be quite a sight, a slug fighting a chainsaw. least the slug now has arms....LOL



But they dont quite reach his feets !! LOL !!


----------



## little possum

Somebody wanna photo shop the LP, I think it could use some candy apple red flames  Or maybe just some ghost flames. hahah


----------



## dancan

I aint' slackin' yet , but it's gettin' close .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I keep checking in, don`t have much to post about, had a good day working on stairs at the house.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> But they dont quite reach his feets !! LOL !!



Got to tell Adam! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John, you said there was a crack in the top cover?? Im pretty sure my mom insured it. 

She is the one that packed it! :bang: 
let me know man.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John, you said there was a crack in the top cover?? Im pretty sure my mom insured it.
> 
> She is the one that packed it! :bang:
> let me know man.



I will go get a pic of it.BRB


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> You were a red neck the second you hatched :hmm3grin2orange:



Don't make me come over there and trap you in a ring of salt, ya' Sluglike GOOGBALL.....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Check if the chainbrake is on for the clutch cover.


----------



## sefh3

Not much about saws tonight but I did stop at the Lowes while my daughter was at dance tonight. My main goal was to look at dremels. I did this but they are pricey there. So, I went to the air department to see what they had there. Low and behold I found this Shop Kobalt 25000 RPM Air Grinder at Lowes.com. It was the floor model so they took 20% off. So it was less than $15.00 out the door.


----------



## tbone75

Cover crack.Looks fresh to me? Nothing wrong with the packing job.Just the way the handled it! I think I can fix it?


----------



## sefh3

What do you guys suggest for a good bit for porting?


----------



## diggers_dad

OUCH!! Post office I bet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> What do you guys suggest for a good bit for porting?



?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Don't make me come over there and trap you in a ring of salt, ya' Sluglike GOOGBALL.....:msp_biggrin:



Dang meenie! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> OUCH!! Post office I bet.



Yep! You see the box pic. LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> ?



I remember seeing someone post a bit for the for grinder. Maybe it was for the smaller dremel and not for an air grinder.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> What do you guys suggest for a good bit for porting?



First you need to get a tool you can use bits for porting in.


----------



## sefh3

See post 44776


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> What do you guys suggest for a good bit for porting?



Straight solid carbide cutter.Your die grinder should take 1/4" and 1/8" bits too?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Straight solid carbide cutter.Your die grinder should take 1/4" and 1/8" bits too?



Hardware store? Ebay? Where's a good place to get these.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> See post 44776



Do i need to repeat myself ?? 
that is not a porting tool..


----------



## AU_K2500

might want to buy some earplugs when using that little air grinder.....


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Hardware store? Ebay? Where's a good place to get these.



I got mine from a placed called widget supply I think? I will go look!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Hardware store? Ebay? Where's a good place to get these.



Hook it up to air and try to control the speed constant with one hand.
then while running bump something with it and see what happens.
a bit catches while grinding and the tool jumps and you try to hold on your going to be buying another jug.
the nice thing about the dremels is you turn them on,the speed stays constant and you can hold it any way your hand feels comfortable getting the bit into a hole.
go look at widgit supply for bits


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hook it up to air and try to control the speed constant with one hand.
> then while running bump something with it and see what happens.
> a bit catches while grinding and the tool jumps and you try to hold on your going to be buying another jug.
> the nice thing about the dremels is you turn them on,the speed stays constant and you can hold it any way your hand feels comfortable getting the bit into a hole.
> go look at widgit supply for bits



I agree with you Ron.I think the dremel is a lot easier to control.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry has a nice trick to control the speed on his.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I agree with you Ron.I think the dremel is a lot easier to control.



For slugs with little hands....LOL


----------



## sefh3

I thought about the speed control. The only way is to find out. I have a few junk jugs I can try on. Also, I can always use an extra air tool. You never know when you need them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> For slugs with little hands....LOL



Super small next to yours! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## AU_K2500

hey slug is there a standard bar pattern for that 45? will any husky bar fit?


----------



## tbone75

I can't wait to try out the foredom grinder! May be another week before it gets here?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey slug is there a standard bar pattern for that 45? will any husky bar fit?



The small Husky mount.Not sure what # that is?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> The small Husky mount.Not sure what # that is?



aight, small mount husky, 16" bar maybe?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> aight, small mount husky, 16" bar maybe?



Yep 16 would be good on it I think.


----------



## tbone75

Pic of the pins I punched out.Pics or it didn't happen right? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Man, ribbed and everything, they didnt want those puppies going anywhere.


----------



## tbone75

They better not go anywhere :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I take off for a sec and everyone left? I didn't even fart! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

I'm still here but fading fast. I had to take one of those sleeping pills; arms hurting for some reason. 

John, have been into a Homelite 300 Classic? I have one on the bench right now. Seems to be a decent design, definitely needs to be ported.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting late here on this end, night all.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I'm still here but fading fast. I had to take one of those sleeping pills; arms hurting for some reason.
> 
> John, have been into a Homelite 300 Classic? I have one on the bench right now. Seems to be a decent design, definitely needs to be ported.



No the only Homie I have done anything with is this old monster C9. LOL That was just tearing it down to see what it needed.Now I have the parts but just haven't put it together yet.It got pushed down the list a ways. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Getting late here on this end, night all.



Take it easy Jerry. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The Kita is fighting me but I don't quit till I win! :hmm3grin2orange:




LOL It seems sluggishness turned into pitbulliness!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL It seems sluggishness turned into pitbulliness!!!!



That blue saw will not win! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Hows the trip going?


----------



## farrell

evening all!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That blue saw will not win! :hmm3grin2orange:



Good for you John.....that seems kinda pricey.....is that just for the pin or for a pin, pawl and spring??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good for you John.....that seems kinda pricey.....is that just for the pin or for a pin, pawl and spring??



That is for 2 of each piece.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening all!



Evening Adam


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hows the trip going?



Good so far John....just got into St Johnsbury VT and settled in for the night....Saab ran perfect..all fluids remained topped off.....lots of "Caution Moose Crossing" signs on the road...kinda spooky whisteling along 65-70 at night through the mountains, lots of curves and switch backs....dark.....old eyes.....but the Saab has damn good lights!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That is for 2 of each piece.




That's not to bad then for all the bits......and rather necesary, those bits!!

Evening Adam, hows by you??


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Evening Adam



how is john doin? thanks again lil buddy!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good so far John....just got into St Johnsbury VT and settled in for the night....Saab ran perfect..all fluids remained topped off.....lots of "Caution Moose Crossing" signs on the road...kinda spooky whisteling along 65-70 at night through the mountains, lots of curves and switch backs....dark.....old eyes.....but the Saab has damn good lights!!!



Moose! Scary :msp_scared: Don't want to meet one of them at 10 mph ! Glad the Saab is running good! I don't see as well at night as I once did? LOL OLD ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That's not to bad then for all the bits......and rather necesary, those bits!!
> 
> Evening Adam, hows by you??



Can't find a used flywheel.So I better get them ordered! I got to hear this saw run!It should be a great one!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> how is john doin? thanks again lil buddy!



Kinda aching tonight? Didn't do chit today? LOL You just give that saw back to the wife and get you a better one!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Moose! Scary :msp_scared: Don't want to meet one of them at 10 mph ! Glad the Saab is running good! I don't see as well at night as I once did? LOL OLD ! LOL



Yeah you gotta be careful up here after dark.....worse on a motorcycle.....I won't even ride after dark in northern Maine. If I ride up to Greenville I'm gone before dark or am going to stay there....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah you gotta be careful up here after dark.....worse on a motorcycle.....I won't even ride after dark in northern Maine. If I ride up to Greenville I'm gone before dark or am going to stay there....



Very good idea! Riding down here at night can be bad with all the deer. I have hit more deer than anyone I know of? I stopped counting at 30 several years ago! LOL Been a lot in the last few years! 2 with that dang Vette! LOL


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> That's not to bad then for all the bits......and rather necesary, those bits!!
> 
> Evening Adam, hows by you??



lovely as always! and you?


----------



## farrell

here john......


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> here john......



Great! Its orange too!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Great! Its orange too!



is there any other color?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Thanks Adam that looks much better! Now I better go to bed. LOL Nite


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Adam that looks much better! Now I better go to bed. LOL Nite



nite man have a good one!


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackerz !


----------



## dancan

Looks like Adam should be handing out more HossKee running slug avatars .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Looks like Adam should be handing out more HossKee running slug avatars .



Not everybody goes to dark as soon as theres a shadow under the kitchen table !
then get up early..


----------



## dancan

Somebody has to make the donuts .


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> Somebody has to make the donuts .



That's right. Besides, who doesn't love a donut?

Morning everyone.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Somebody has to make the donuts .



So you're the one that made these dang Hotel donuts......I think these are your batch from yesterday.......or the day before.....


----------



## dancan

Did you find my oil cap ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Did you find my oil cap ? LOL




Not yet....but I might have and not noticed it....if it was soft I probbly would have noticed it.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Fellas, I heard Donuts and came a running.


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning Fellas, I heard Donuts and came a running.



Hope yours are better than mine...these are like punctureproof military tires..... the holes are even stale/tough....


----------



## farrell

mornin fellas!


----------



## roncoinc

I suppose i should go dig out some home owner homies outta this pile today . 
I see one complete with b&c up front !
DD probly wants them complete so then i have to go digging for parts that fall off.
it's spring cleaning time for under there but was waiting for some help,lot of work to sort out a pile over two feet deep,8 feet wide and about 20 ft long !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I suppose i should go dig out some home owner homies outta this pile today .
> I see one complete with b&c up front !
> DD probly wants them complete so then i have to go digging for parts that fall off.
> it's spring cleaning time for under there but was waiting for some help,lot of work to sort out a pile over two feet deep,8 feet wide and about 20 ft long !!




ron i do believe that is the most saws i have seen in one place before! HOLY CRAP MAN!:msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> ron i do believe that is the most saws i have seen in one place before! HOLY CRAP MAN!:msp_scared:



Randall and Jaycub have seen under there,and i have posted pix befor but you just cant see everything 

starting to make up a package for you today,may be a few days but surprise !


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Randall and Jaycub have seen under there,and i have posted pix befor but you just cant see everything
> 
> starting to make up a package for you today,may be a few days but surprise !



YAY! i like surprises!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## AU_K2500

that is one nice pile of sh.....i mean saws. how long you been adding to that pile Ron?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> that is one nice pile of sh.....i mean saws. how long you been adding to that pile Ron?



Aint been that long under there..probly five years ?
and i dont save everything and a lot has gone away.
sometimes i will give away 5 or six at a time


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Aint been that long under there..probly five years ?
> and i dont save everything and a lot has gone away.
> *Ill send you 5 or six at a time*



Sounds good, (fixed it for ya)


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Sounds good, (fixed it for ya)



Going to call for some help in a bit and see what i can do to organize under there today..
got palletts and maybe build a shelf ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Going to call for some help in a bit and see what i can do to organize under there today..
> got palletts and maybe build a shelf ??



Couldnt hurt to get it off the ground, or is it on pallets already....i cant tell, I know its all junk to you, and I personally hate having to organize junk. Its like having to sort through the scrap wood bin and cull out what you dont need.


----------



## farrell

well hopefully be able to put the new case in the 350 this weekend if it gets here! been wantin to go talk the jred dealer down the road and see what he does with the saws he takes in during jreds bag and tag trade in special.


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> Couldnt hurt to get it off the ground, or is it on pallets already....i cant tell, I know its all junk to you, and I personally hate having to organize junk. Its like having to sort through the scrap wood bin and cull out what you dont need.



one mans junk is another mans treasure! thats a pile of gold under there! all kinds of treasures...........i need to go to rons and do some diggin:msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Couldnt hurt to get it off the ground, or is it on pallets already....i cant tell, I know its all junk to you, and I personally hate having to organize junk. Its like having to sort through the scrap wood bin and cull out what you dont need.



There are pallets down but i cant find anything the way it is


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> one mans junk is another mans treasure! thats a pile of gold under there! all kinds of treasures...........i need to go to rons and do some diggin:msp_biggrin:



Hey, I never said it was junk to me! i was just trying to down play it, so that Ron would think it was junk, and not put any kind of value on it. So when I do come to the god-forsaken, yankee infested, North, i can take some off his hands and he will thank me for hauling off the junk...


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> There are pallets down but i cant find anything the way it is



Ill come help ya build shelves right after I help John build his barn....N.H. is a lot further away from Indy than i thought.


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey, I never said it was junk to me! i was just trying to down play it, so that Ron would think it was junk, and not put any kind of value on it. So when I do come to the god-forsaken, *yankee infested, North*, i can take some off his hands and he will thank me for hauling off the junk...



thats not very nice:msp_sad: we are just as redneck and country as everybody else:msp_biggrin: including myself:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellas I see Ron is showing off again. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> thats not very nice:msp_sad: we are just as redneck and country as everybody else:msp_biggrin: including myself:msp_rolleyes:



I considered that a compliment !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning fellas I see Ron is showing off again. :hmm3grin2orange:



Just trying to lure in the unsuspecting to get rid of some "gold "


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just trying to lure in the unsuspecting to get rid of some "gold "



I think you got some takers! LOL


----------



## farrell

now this is funny!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I think you got some takers! LOL



maybe:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> now this is funny!



Pappy Smurf shot the Slug and took his saw! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Adam your good with that stuff.Or you have to much time on your hands?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Adam your good with that stuff.Or you have to much time on your hands?



just bored john!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> I suppose i should go dig out some home owner homies outta this pile today .
> I see one complete with b&c up front !
> DD probly wants them complete so then i have to go digging for parts that fall off.
> it's spring cleaning time for under there but was waiting for some help,lot of work to sort out a pile over two feet deep,8 feet wide and about 20 ft long !!





roncoinc said:


> Aint been that long under there..probly five years ?
> and i dont save everything and a lot has gone away.
> sometimes i will give away *5 or six at a time*



That's what I'm hoping for! One man's trash... And I'm not picky on whether or not they are complete!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

.been awfully busy lately guys. Gettin things cleaned up here, iv been building frames for new walls (plus the door in that picture) 
Im thinkin ill have to quit the saw dealin until i get more time? Iv been day and night getting things done, but im getting alot done here. Dad and I got the mill running last night. The mill area is getting a real good cleaning from my sister before i go in to grease and service everything









Gonna finish up one more wall then my brother will start slapping on sheet metal. Then onto getting the forklift going, new.battery clean up some of the cobbled wirin and she should run!


----------



## AU_K2500

Looking good shorty. Looks like almost everything is there. Why did the mill shut down in the first place?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> now this is funny!



LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
time to change my depends !!


----------



## farrell

thought you would like that ron!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Jacob, I am so jealous! That looks like a lot of fun to me. What a great project to work on. Hold off on saws and get that mill running.


----------



## farrell

where is everybody?


----------



## tbone75

Got some work dropped off from my X-FIL. LOL Yep were still good friends. 2 whackers and 2 saws.One poolin saw and a partner? Pic of the partner.Looks like one of them skillsaws?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Got some work dropped off from my X-FIL. LOL Yep were still good friends. 2 whackers and 2 saws.One poolin saw and a partner? Pic of the partner.Looks like one of them skillsaws?



thats cute!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> thats cute!



It is a little thing! Working on a mower right now.Gas tank leaks bad!Cleaned up the seam and slapped on the JB weld? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

thats a perfect fit for those little slug hands. lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> thats a perfect fit for those little slug hands. lol



Yep the slug needed another one!Pappy Smurf stole my other one! He didn't know shooting a slug in the head don't hurt nothing  Gota shoot him in the a$$ :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

i will be happy when the funds (and wife) allow for more saws and repairs!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Yep the slug needed another one!Pappy Smurf stole my other one! He didn't know shooting a slug in the head don't hurt nothing  Gota shoot him in the a$$ :hmm3grin2orange:



Or pop the slimy sucker with a load of rock salt...............then they turn into the wicked witch at the end of the Wizard of Oz............"I'm melting, look what you've done to me! I'm melting!"................LOL!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

lol. that might be a good thing, then you wouldnt be able to just sit around all day. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> i will be happy when the funds (and wife) allow for more saws and repairs!



I feel ya, this job search, moving, finding a place to live, all that is a strain, cant wait to start a job, move, and settle in. then i can ramp up the saw work. It doesnt help that lease here goes through september....looks like im gonna be paying to rent payments for a while! Oh Boy!!!


----------



## Jon1212

We start moving into the new place this week. It's on a little over an acre, so I guess it's time to start looking for a ride on mower..............oh darn...........:msp_smile:


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> We start moving into the new place this week. It's on a little over an acre, so I guess it's time to start looking for a ride on mower..............oh darn...........:msp_smile:



Glad you found a place Jon


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> Glad you found a place Jon



Thanks man. Our soon to be ex-landlady has a new attorney that would like to settle "before things get out of control"..........uh, yeah about that...........NO!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

oh, and did you say an ACRE! no no no, a riding lawnmoaer will never cut it. Your gonna need a JD, Case, or massey with a bushhog.....that might handle all that land. atleast a 40 horse tractor....atleast.


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> oh, and did you say an ACRE! no no no, a riding lawnmoaer will never cut it. Your gonna need a JD, Case, or massey with a bushhog.....that might handle all that land. atleast a 40 horse tractor....atleast.



I appreciate your willingness to "look out" for me, and to steer me in the proper direction.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I appreciate your willingness to "look out" for me, and to steer me in the proper direction.



Someone needs to watch your GOOGBALL a$$ :hmm3grin2orange: Dang kids! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Someone needs to watch your GOOGBALL a$$ :hmm3grin2orange: Dang kids! :hmm3grin2orange:



Don't be lookin' at my A**!!! Creep!!


----------



## farrell

well the wife is off to get an MRI to see if they can figure out why she has migraines, dizzy spells, memory loss, left side numbness, loss of motor control, trouble talkin, cant loss weight, mood swings like you cant believe. dont sound good does it?:msp_unsure:


----------



## sefh3

Good luck. Let's hope it's not serious. Sounds like signs of a stroke.


----------



## farrell

sefh3 said:


> Good luck. Let's hope it's not serious. Sounds like signs of a stroke.



yep! worried bout a tumor...........or lesion


----------



## sefh3

My prayers are sent to you and your family.


----------



## farrell

sefh3 said:


> My prayers are sent to you and your family.



thanks man! appreciate it!


----------



## Jon1212

farrell said:


> thanks man! appreciate it!



Yeah, all the best to your family.




My wife started having similar symptoms a few years back.......numbness, tingling, inability to communicate(speaking, or written), blinding headaches. These episodes would last anywhere from a few minutes to a half an hour.......we thought it was a TIA(transient ischemic attack, precursor to a stroke) further testing revealed it was due to complex migraines that trigger simple partial seizures. She has been on medication since then, and only has issues when she consumes to much gluten.


----------



## diggers_dad

farrell said:


> well the wife is off to get an MRI to see if they can figure out why she has migraines, dizzy spells, memory loss, left side numbness, loss of motor control, trouble talkin, cant loss weight, mood swings like you cant believe. dont sound good does it?:msp_unsure:



Wow. Keep us updated as you find out more. My prayers are with you as well.


----------



## little possum

Keep us posted.






Wondering who will complain about this vitamin C


----------



## roncoinc

It started !!!
got help today,took a couple pix,not all out yet,friend still carrying stuff out.
row #1 down the right..






row #2 down the left.


----------



## sefh3

Ron do I need to bring my truck and trailer over to help you!!!


----------



## sefh3

Looks like a beautiful day to clean the "shops" out.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Adam !!

"this is my message to you " 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kIjkW6iyXNo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Keep us posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering who will complain about this vitamin C



WTF is that? :hmm3grin2orange: Bet that sucker runs!!


----------



## tbone75

What is that old car Ron? I like it!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey Adam !!
> 
> "this is my message to you "
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kIjkW6iyXNo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Nothing there?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> well the wife is off to get an MRI to see if they can figure out why she has migraines, dizzy spells, memory loss, left side numbness, loss of motor control, trouble talkin, cant loss weight, mood swings like you cant believe. dont sound good does it?:msp_unsure:



Sure hope its nothing much!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Don't be lookin' at my A**!!! Creep!!



If I could see that far I wouldn't be looking at your fugly a$$! :hmm3grin2orange: I know there is some nice looking rumps in Cali.!!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> What is that old car Ron? I like it!



I see that black one in back ground. We need more info.


----------



## roncoinc

Pile of mini macs !! 
lots of 10-10 studd.
chitload of 610 stuff.







parts is parts..


----------



## tbone75

Look at all that yellow evil! :msp_scared: BAAARRRRRFFFFFFFfffffffffffff !


----------



## tbone75

Got both whackers running.One don't sound good!Sounds like a rod knocking. LOL The poolin 2150 is next.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What is that old car Ron? I like it!



THIS old thing ??


----------



## roncoinc

LOL !! i just found this one.
how to travel for a week in a two seater


----------



## roncoinc

May as well throw in the other two seater


----------



## roncoinc

Forgot pix for DD !


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey ron, theyve got a name for that. Its called Hoarding..... Nice vette by the way.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey ron, theyve got a name for that. Its called Hoarding..... Nice vette by the way.



Didnt like the masseratie ??


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> May as well throw in the other two seater




That Volvo wagon looks just like my daughter's '91 Volvo 240 wagon. Built like a tank.



roncoinc said:


> Forgot pix for DD !



The Homelites are the ones I'm working on now, but I don't turn down anything if the price is right!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Didnt like the masseratie ??



Massaeratie....HA...musta missed it.


----------



## dancan

Dodge or is it the volvo in the back Massaeratie ?
I like that old Benz , neat car .


----------



## roncoinc

Durned Adam ! 
cant read his crayon scrawlings for his ad !
got a package to seal up !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Dodge or is it the volvo in the back Massaeratie ?
> I like that old Benz , neat car .



Huh ??
i dont have a dodge car..
to much jameson ?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Massaeratie....HA...musta missed it.



The red two seater !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> The red two seater !!



I mighta been born at night...but it wasnt last night. The emblem on that trunk looks mighty similar to a Chrysler emblem.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> THIS old thing ??



Now I remember!Couldn't see enough of it before. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> The red two seater !!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Huh ??
> i dont have a dodge car..
> to much jameson ?



Chrysler ?
I'm outa Jameson so I'm workin' with Weiser's right now .


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I mighta been born at night...but it wasnt last night. The emblem on that trunk looks mighty similar to a Chrysler emblem.



Your right and so is Ron! LOL


----------



## dancan

What's the red 4 door ?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Your right and so is Ron! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I mighta been born at night...but it wasnt last night. The emblem on that trunk looks mighty similar to a Chrysler emblem.



Ever seen a chrysler two seater ??
ever seen a chrysler with a trident ?
ever see a chrysler with a tag that says "made in italy" ?
ever see a chrysler that said on the tag "manufactured by OFF.A.MASERATI s.pa. ?
if it says made in italy my maserati,what IS it ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> What's the red 4 door ?



Volvo 960.


----------



## AU_K2500

let me see a picture of that maserati plate in context, or a shot of the trunk lid....

And yes, i have seen a Chrysler two seater. my math teacher in high school had one....he was a creeper


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Ever seen a chrysler two seater ??
> ever seen a chrysler with a trident ?
> ever see a chrysler with a tag that says "made in italy" ?
> ever see a chrysler that said on the tag "manufactured by OFF.A.MASERATI s.pa. ?
> if it says made in italy my maserati,what IS it ??



Plymouth or Fiat ?


----------



## dancan

John , get yourself some of these so you can keep your cats under control and get a whole nights sleep .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Your right and so is Ron! LOL



Well,,,,Lee Iacocca WAS part italian 
So to get these into the country and distributed by chrysler he made a deal to have the maserati trident inside the chrysler pentagram..,,thru those channels they were able to import a $66k car ( 1989 ! ) sell it thru chrysler dealerships for $33k..  and lost thier azz !!
as it was a joint venture when the italians where 3 years late on delivery, ( they blamed it on the germans for late delivery of the gertag transmision and slow development of the 16 valve head ) chrysler took the style and made the POS lebaron based on the style...
unfourtunatelly for us collectors of only 7100 made NONE of the POS lebaron parts fit !! 
if you need a pass side headlight,$1k IF you can find one..
almost impossible to find a windshild with the trident..
ever hear of the "teeves" brake system ?/ LOl !!. superior as it is parts arent cheap !
No body parts fit from the lebron,,not even seats,nothing..
so thats the story..
out of 7100 made they say there are about 3 thousand left.. i have TWO !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,,Lee Iacocca WAS part italian
> So to get these into the country and distributed by chrysler he made a deal to have the maserati trident inside the chrysler pentagram..,,thru those channels they were able to import a $66k car ( 1989 ! ) sell it thru chrysler dealerships for $33k..  and lost thier azz !!
> as it was a joint venture when the italians where 3 years late on delivery, ( they blamed it on the germans for late delivery of the gertag transmision and slow development of the 16 valve head ) chrysler took the style and made the POS lebaron based on the style...
> unfourtunatelly for us collectors of only 7100 made NONE of the POS lebaron parts fit !!
> if you need a pass side headlight,$1k IF you can find one..
> almost impossible to find a windshild with the trident..
> ever hear of the "teeves" brake system ?/ LOl !!. superior as it is parts arent cheap !
> No body parts fit from the lebron,,not even seats,nothing..
> so thats the story..
> out of 7100 made they say there are about 3 thousand left.. i have TWO !!



Didn't know you had 2 whorerder ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> let me see a picture of that maserati plate in context, or a shot of the trunk lid....
> 
> And yes, i have seen a Chrysler two seater. my math teacher in high school had one....he was a creeper



I could be wrong but i'm pretty sure chrysler NEVER made a two seater,back then.
maybe has a small back seat tho.

you got to see the plate as clear as can be ?? what more you need ??
here is a pic of the hard top..






only the second porthole top ever made. 







do you think i'm trying to pull something or what ??


----------



## tbone75

Give that thing a bath! :hmm3grin2orange: You need a garage for them cars too!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Plymouth or Fiat ?



Dan,,you aint even lucid tonite


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Give that thing a bath! :hmm3grin2orange: You need a garage for them cars too!



thats a pic from my parts car last winter.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> thats a pic from my parts car last winter.



OK.....Parts car! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK.....Parts car! LOL



Heres a pic with the hard top on.







oh !! the two together !!


----------



## little possum

tbone75 said:


> WTF is that? :hmm3grin2orange: Bet that sucker runs!!


That is one of Bondens 064s that he powder coated.. He had a orange one, orange and black, and I think 2 green ones. haha

A steal worth owning:





Too bad they have to put 2 of them together to keep up with one Husky


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Heres a pic with the hard top on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh !! the two together !!



Lol, ok i believe you. I just thought maserati would make a better looking car than that!


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All...quite a fleet you got there Ron...........Good one about the two Stihls LP......LOLOL!!!
....
But ol' "early-to-bed,-early-to-rise" Dan wins the prize tonight for the patented "Cat Carrier". I know my vet would be amazed!!!!

Dan you may take two Keiths off my account for your deligence in this matter....LOL!!!!

Beautiful day here in northern Vermont.....Lake Champlain on one side and the Green Mountains on the other...university in the middle.....no saws.....:msp_mellow:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All...quite a fleet you got there Ron...........Good one about the two Stihls LP......LOLOL!!!
> ....
> But ol' "early-to-bed,-early-to-rise" Dan wins the prize tonight for the patented "Cat Carrier". I know my vet would be amazed!!!!
> 
> Dan you may take two Keiths off my account for your deligence in this matter....LOL!!!!
> 
> Beautiful day here in northern Vermont.....Lake Champlain on one side and the Green Mountains on the other...university in the middle.....no saws.....:msp_mellow:



No saws :msp_scared: Man that is just wrong! Sounds nice! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

How good does that car run?Better than average? Handle better too?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol, ok i believe you. I just thought maserati would make a better looking car than that!



Any other one does! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

evenin fellas!
some excitement today big man hunt goin on down the road! i think every police agency in the county is looking for the SOB!


----------



## farrell

thanks for all the good wishes and prayers! will keep you posted!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evenin fellas!
> some excitement today big man hunt goin on down the road! i think every police agency in the county is looking for the SOB!



Keep your eyes open! LOL


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackerz doin' what slackerz do best or you all gone to a different donut shop .


----------



## RandyMac

That system crash put us all behind.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> That system crash put us all behind.



HMMMmmmm...I musta crashed before the system did......hasn't affected me at all...I'm just naturally slow....


----------



## dancan

Jeez , and here I thought it was just the normal HossKee powered server running on E10 with amsoil mix plugged into the Nutty Slug's dail up connection .


----------



## RandyMac

Nah, it was the usual stihl stall, maybe they should go to skip chain.


----------



## dancan

Skip chain , what's that ?
Here on the East Coast we just use a shorter bar LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

OH-oh the Ol just came out of the bedroom madder than a hornet!!! We are staying this real nice hotel, on the first floor and the folks above us seem to have kids, who started running, flat footed around in circles about quarter to 7. I mean it is rattling the doors in their latches and jiggling the light bulbs in the recessed ceiling lights. I was irritated but had to take in to account that I don't get out in public much. The OL travels quite a lot with her job and she is way not impressed being woken up to early by idiots!!! I know when my kid was young that behavior wasn't permitted in places shared with others. Can't blame the kids....the dipchit parents on the other hand.....even an ol hermit like me knows you got to be considerate of others, when around em......freakin liberals.....and I didn't even bring a saw to chase them around with....


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas, I woke up this morning and couldnt for the life of me remember what day it was...this week is flying by, and with all the stress and headaches of finishing up school, working twice as much, and trying to decide on a job, and figuring out where, how , and when to move, is a royal PITA.


----------



## farrell

mornin gentlemen!


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Adam......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Skip chain , what's that ?
> Here on the East Coast we just use a shorter bar LOL .



Yeah don't you remember him???? He used to sell Hoss hay over around Truro I think.......


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin gentlemen!


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> Mornin Adam......



hows robin this fine day?


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Adam, I think Ron is trying to give you a hint....


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


>



NICE! thanks ron! get it mailed?


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Adam, I think Ron is trying to give you a hint....



i see that.......


----------



## AU_K2500

so, did the ever find the man on the run?


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> so, did the ever find the man on the run?



nope! still on the loose this mornin


----------



## farrell

i need to find a carb for the solo so i can get that lil thing goin yet. replace the crankcase in the 350 with the one john is sending me. need to work on my uncles 036 and my cousins 288. start flushin hydrants tomorrow nite. that should help pay for a few things!


----------



## little possum

Wakey wakey, no eggs or bakey..

Yall get to work!


----------



## farrell

you got quite the collection there ron! very nice! saw the pics last nite to prove it


----------



## Cantdog

About to pull the plug on this end.....you guy will surely pass 3000 pages by the time I get back on tonight. Congrats everyone!!! Got a couple things to do at the university and on the road.....been a lot of talk so I expect we will have to make a stop at the "Ben & Jerry's" factory on the way home......long drive but very nice drive going through the Green Mts and then the White Mts ......then the foothills of western Maine....then "The Beautiful Rockbound Coast of Maine" home sweet home.... with the two dogs and of course o'l Hoss the nutless wonder.....LOL!!! G'day guys...see you on the other side of 3000!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Morning all. I had to get the kids ready for school this morning so I'm having to catch up on everything at work. Can't stay here long, so I'll just remind everyone that 

*Stihls are the finest saws made. Flippy caps rock!*


----------



## sefh3

'BOUT time someone else thinks straight around here.


----------



## AU_K2500

diggers_dad said:


> Morning all. I had to get the kids ready for school this morning so I'm having to catch up on everything at work. Can't stay here long, so I'll just remind everyone that
> 
> *Stihls are the finest saws made. Flippy caps rock!*



Are you on crack? been sneaking into the evidence locker again?


----------



## tbone75

You guys been yacking it real good today! LOL I had a very rough night and not a very good day so far.To much whacker fun?I did try them both out to see if I had them running right.Plus the rain is moving back in.Could be a super slug day?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You guys been yacking it real good today! LOL I had a very rough night and not a very good day so far.To much whacker fun?I did try them both out to see if I had them running right.Plus the rain is moving back in.Could be a super slug day?



I tell ya, all this stress is making me tired. I got to come home early today, but also found out i have to cover for someone tonight....nothing like waiting till the last minute to ask someone to work for you. I think im gonna be a slug for an hour or two, and take a nap!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I tell ya, all this stress is making me tired. I got to come home early today, but also found out i have to cover for someone tonight....nothing like waiting till the last minute to ask someone to work for you. I think im gonna be a slug for an hour or two, and take a nap!



I wouldn't want to be you right now! Where to go and work is bad enough!Not easy to pick up and move very far!Plus hope you like working for where ever you go?Going to Indy could be good?If you like all the changes in weather?It gets cold but not all that bad.Plus your soon to be wife has to like it too? A lot of stress to handle! I try my best to avoid all the stress I can! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> You guys been yacking it real good today! LOL I had a very rough night and not a very good day so far.To much whacker fun?I did try them both out to see if I had them running right.Plus the rain is moving back in.Could be a super slug day?



Hey John. Hope you start perking up soon. You've got to make a few extra bucks to buy whatever goodies I find next!

My elbows have really been bothering me lately and it slows down my saw work. I've got to find something to fix these elbows! Hope you find something for you.


----------



## roncoinc

Think i'm gonna go do some outside work cleaning up around the shop .


----------



## sefh3

Ron did you ever get a picture of all your "parts" saws piled up??

I lost track after you started posting your rides.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Think i'm gonna go do some outside work cleaning up around the shop .



sounds like fun ron!


----------



## tbone75

Look what just showed up!


----------



## sefh3

got news last night one of my ole timer saw friends passed away. I was wondering what happened to him. He never would talk on the phone emails only. He couldn't hear that well. I've been emailing him for a few weeks with no answer. Now I know why. He was hospitalized and past on Tuesday. His wife would never answer the door if he wasn't home. Sad day here.


----------



## sefh3

One of the companies that is clearing his estate up called me. He said he found a letter saying all the saw stuff I have first chance at. Not to sell it to no one else. I'm heading over on Sunday. He has a 20x40 barn packed full of saws, weed whips, generators, you name it.


----------



## farrell

you got your new toy! you will have to let us know how it works out!


----------



## farrell

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
3000 pages :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Sorry to hear about your friend Scott.He must have liked you to give you first chance at his saws!Sure nice of him.


----------



## Jon1212

Here's my 266 after a pretty decent cleaning, and some small bits replaced, or added. Now just waiting on the other stuff to show up. It's hard to believe I was a Senior in HS (1984) when this saw was made.
View attachment 234434
View attachment 234435


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend Scott.He must have liked you to give you first chance at his saws!Sure nice of him.



Thanks John, I don't think it was me he liked the most it was my son. I went there in the fall with my son and he loaded my truck full of stuff. Told me to sell it and give the profits to him.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Thanks John, I don't think it was me he liked the most it was my son. I went there in the fall with my son and he loaded my truck full of stuff. Told me to sell it and give the profits to him.



Them kids get everything LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hey John. Hope you start perking up soon. You've got to make a few extra bucks to buy whatever goodies I find next!
> 
> My elbows have really been bothering me lately and it slows down my saw work. I've got to find something to fix these elbows! Hope you find something for you.



No worries there! You just find them! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

up from my nap, time for work.


----------



## tbone75

Just got back from the dentist!Whole face is numb! LOL One top one filled and one bottom filled.Should be good for another 10 years. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> up from my nap, time for work.



Have fun!  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

I hate going to the denist. Glad it was only 2.


----------



## tbone75

Got some great news! My oldest is going to make me a Grandpa!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I hate going to the denist. Glad it was only 2.



There is nothing worse than going to the dentist to me!Guess that is why I only go about every 10 years. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

I got the call that my new replacement Hosskee oil cap was in:msp_smile: , they said they'd drop it off to me :msp_smile::msp_smile: , when they showed up it somehow morfed itself into a gas cap  .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Got some great news! My oldest is going to make me a Grandpa!



Congrats


----------



## tbone75

Guess I should try to get this little poolin running. LOL It has 150 compression! Can't take much to make it run. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Here's my 266 after a pretty decent cleaning, and some small bits replaced, or added. Now just waiting on the other stuff to show up. It's hard to believe I was a Senior in HS (1984) when this saw was made.
> View attachment 234434
> View attachment 234435



Cleaned up great!I need to get my 266XP put together. LOL Don't think it will look as good as that one?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> got news last night one of my ole timer saw friends passed away. I was wondering what happened to him. He never would talk on the phone emails only. He couldn't hear that well. I've been emailing him for a few weeks with no answer. Now I know why. He was hospitalized and past on Tuesday. His wife would never answer the door if he wasn't home. Sad day here.



Sorry to hear about your friend, seems like we keep loosing them the older we get. His passing is sad but it gives you an oppertunity to pick up some *** for a fair price.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Cleaned up great!I need to get my 266XP put together. LOL Don't think it will look as good as that one?



I heard a rumor those parts are flying along with me.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I heard a rumor those parts are flying along with me.



Not that John , the other Jon LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Not that John , the other Jon LOL .



You need to read John`s post completely first and then click on the link....:msp_wink:


----------



## dancan

That's what I said................ that Jon LOL .


OK , so I looked down for a second and lost where I was reading LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> That's what I said................ that Jon LOL .
> 
> 
> OK , so I looked down for a second and lost where I was reading LOL .



That`s ok Dan, its been a long hard day.


----------



## tbone75

I got the poolin running as good as they get. LOL Carb kit fuel lines.He said it was always real hard to start?Primer bulb was bassackerds :hmm3grin2orange: Dang wonder it would even start?


----------



## AU_K2500

Well, its good to hear some of you have had a productive day!


----------



## dancan

Yup , tire change over season , explaining to people who know more than you why their cars do not pass inspection , asking the guy why he didn't install all the lights in the kit that said "All the lights required for DOT" on the box on his homemade piece of crap trailer , and the same for his other trailer and then try to be polite when explaining how wooden blocks being used as air bags on the leaf springs to carry more weight are a No No in NS .
The good part is that I had one of the guy's in from the Stihl store for service so he got a deal and was happy , got told to go make a back yard bigger from a previous job and looks like another house lot next week .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , tire change over season , explaining to people who know more than you why their cars do not pass inspection , asking the guy why he didn't install all the lights in the kit that said "All the lights required for DOT" on the box on his homemade piece of crap trailer , and the same for his other trailer and then try to be polite when explaining how wooden blocks being used as air bags on the leaf springs to carry more weight are a No No in NS .
> The good part is that I had one of the guy's in from the Stihl store for service so he got a deal and was happy , got told to go make a back yard bigger from a previous job and looks like another house lot next week .



The customer is always right Dan. :hmm3grin2orange: Even if they are idiots :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The customer is always right Dan. :hmm3grin2orange: Even if they are idiots :hmm3grin2orange:



Not when it comes to Motor Vehicle Inspections....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Wood blocks as bump stops, thats classic! 

Round here, its not uncommon for a good ol boy to put a lift kit on a truck and use wood blocks....Knew a guy in high school that used hockey pucks. But thats between body and frame....not from and axle.....People are stupid.


----------



## tbone75

So how is everyone tonight? Not much yacking going on?Ron hasn't picked on me yet :msp_confused:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> So how is everyone tonight? Not much yacking going on?Ron hasn't picked on me yet :msp_confused:



sitting at work for another hour, some how managed to pick up ANOTHER shift tomorrow afternoon! besides that, not a whole lot going on.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Wood blocks as bump stops, thats classic!
> 
> Round here, its not uncommon for a good ol boy to put a lift kit on a truck and use wood blocks....Knew a guy in high school that used hockey pucks. But thats between body and frame....not from and axle.....People are stupid.



Yep................They hatch every day! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> sitting at work for another hour, some how managed to pick up ANOTHER shift tomorrow afternoon! besides that, not a whole lot going on.



More money more saws! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> The customer is always right Dan. :hmm3grin2orange: Even if they are idiots :hmm3grin2orange:



I've thrown one out at previous employer and he comes in at my shop from time to time for work LOL , I've thrown 2 out at my shop , almost cut off the new brake line work in front of a fellow after he said he wasn't going to pay after I had told him how much it was beforehand and have walked a few outside and stared at the building , after a few minutes of silence they asked what was I looking for , I'd say " Your name ....Till I see it on the sign ,I'll tell you how much , not the other way ''


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Wood blocks as bump stops, thats classic!
> 
> Round here, its not uncommon for a good ol boy to put a lift kit on a truck and use wood blocks....Knew a guy in high school that used hockey pucks. But thats between body and frame....not from and axle.....People are stupid.



Seen that done a few times! NUTS!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> So how is everyone tonight? Not much yacking going on?Ron hasn't picked on me yet :msp_confused:



Just sitting at the puter, reading posts looking up parts numbers, ordering parts, opening up boxes that have come in today with saw parts in em, not much really...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just sitting at the puter, reading posts looking up parts numbers, ordering parts, opening up boxes that have come in today with saw parts in em, not much really...LOL



We like parts!


----------



## dancan

Hockey pucks are forbidden as body lift rubbers up here .


----------



## tbone75

Anyone ever used one of these Foredom grinders before? Looks and feels good in my hand! Plus I can get 1/4" bits for it! LONGER BITS !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hockey pucks are forbidden as body lift rubbers up here .



Could be better than wood? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seen that done a few times! NUTS!



I did a 10" lift on my 1964 SWBFS 4x4 5 spd so that the 1100 X20`s would fit under it. No wood was used other than for temp blocking. Custom fabed all the parts myself , lengthened the driveshafts and rolled the axles 15 deg. Local service stn said it could not be safetied that way but a call to the chief inspector for the province got the deed done pronto.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Yup , tire change over season , explaining to people who know more than you why their cars do not pass inspection , asking the guy why he didn't install all the lights in the kit that said "All the lights required for DOT" on the box on his homemade piece of crap trailer , and the same for his other trailer and then try to be polite when explaining how wooden blocks being used as air bags on the leaf springs to carry more weight are a No No in NS .
> The good part is that I had one of the guy's in from the Stihl store for service so he got a deal and was happy , got told to go make a back yard bigger from a previous job and looks like another house lot next week .



What do lights or wooden blocks on trailers have to do with getting a car inspected ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> So how is everyone tonight? Not much yacking going on?Ron hasn't picked on me yet :msp_confused:



Wait your turn !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> We like parts!



Yes we do, don`t we . I get parts that I don`t even have saws that the parts are for, must be parts CAD.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wait your turn !!



I guess Pappy opcorn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Anyone ever used one of these Foredom grinders before? Looks and feels good in my hand! Plus I can get 1/4" bits for it! LONGER BITS !



Yes, designed for wood shaping/carving but will do what you do to chainsaw P&C`s.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes we do, don`t we . I get parts that I don`t even have saws that the parts are for, must be parts CAD.....LOL



Probly stocking up on Husky parts !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I guess Pappy opcorn:



Gotta speak to Adam about a new avatar 
i like papa smurf with the chainsaw


----------



## roncoinc

I see the Dawg down there catching up !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Gotta speak to Adam about a new avatar
> i like papa smurf with the chainsaw



As long as you remember who came up with that moniker.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I see the Dawg down there catching up !!



He`s got a lot of reading, well there he goes, must have been too much for the Dawg.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, designed for wood shaping/carving but will do what you do to chainsaw P&C`s.



I will find out very soon!


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> got news last night one of my ole timer saw friends passed away. I was wondering what happened to him. He never would talk on the phone emails only. He couldn't hear that well. I've been emailing him for a few weeks with no answer. Now I know why. He was hospitalized and past on Tuesday. His wife would never answer the door if he wasn't home. Sad day here.





sefh3 said:


> One of the companies that is clearing his estate up called me. He said he found a letter saying all the saw stuff I have first chance at. Not to sell it to no one else. I'm heading over on Sunday. He has a 20x40 barn packed full of saws, weed whips, generators, you name it.



My condolences on the loss of your friend. It speaks well of you that he would remember you in such a manner.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will find out very soon!



Much better than a Dremel and the 1/4" bits can be found with 6" shafts.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I got the poolin running as good as they get. LOL Carb kit fuel lines.He said it was always real hard to start?Primer bulb was bassackerds :hmm3grin2orange: Dang wonder it would even start?



I have picked up two or three of those that didn't run for that very reason. Of course I've hooked them up wrong once or twice myself, I'm just too stubborn to give up!!


----------



## tbone75

Hope to get the little Partner going tomorrow and then try out the new toy on the 346!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> As long as you remember who came up with that moniker.



No idea who came up with it !! 
remember ?/ whats that ??


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> I have picked up two or three of those that didn't run for that very reason. Of course I've hooked them up wrong once or twice myself, I'm just too stubborn to give up!!



Yes i posted pix just for you !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> No idea who came up with it !!
> remember ?/ whats that ??



LOL,....Someone will remember for you.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Much better than a Dremel and the 1/4" bits can be found with 6" shafts.



I need to order some soon!


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Yes i posted pix just for you !!



There's no need to point out my stupidity. I'm perfectly capable of exposing it myself.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I need to order some soon!



Only need 4" long so I cut some of mine off at 4 1/2", much easier to handle in a torquey air grinder.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hockey pucks are forbidden as body lift rubbers up here .



Just cause it takes 'em out of play.......lol!!


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> There's no need to point out my stupidity. I'm perfectly capable of exposing it myself.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Your going to have Marc slobbering all over his keyboard! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Your going to have Marc slobbering all over his keyboard! :hmm3grin2orange:



I set them aside just for him..
four of them anyway..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I see the Dawg down there catching up !!



There... got all caught up......back at home.....good trip, Saab performed flawlessly.....75-80mph all the way home with a couple leg stretchers to get by some ol' farts that did not have as far to go as me. All Saab fluids remained at topped off level with 800 miles of running. Not one drop of leakage..good to go. Burlington is a very cool old city..many very old, rather large homes/buildings of victorian build with their original decorative slate roofs...all very cool...daughter has been accepted with about $34,000 worth of scholarships and grants....all I have to do is come up with the other $15,000......for this coming yr......do you have any idea how many fixed chainsaws that is??....or how many Keiths I will never buy???


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> There... got all caught up......back at home.....good trip, Saab performed flawlessly.....75-80mph all the way home with a couple leg stretchers to get by some ol' farts that did not have as far to go as me. All Saab fluids remained at topped off level with 800 miles of running. Not one drop of leakage..good to go. Burlington is a very cool old city..many very old, rather large homes/buildings of victorian build with their original decorative slate roofs...all very cool...daughter has been accepted with about $34,000 worth of scholarships and grants....all I have to do is come up with the other $15,000......for this coming yr......do you have any idea how many fixed chainsaws that is??....or how many Keiths I will never buy???



Your going to be very dry and very busy! :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> There... got all caught up......back at home.....good trip, Saab performed flawlessly.....75-80mph all the way home with a couple leg stretchers to get by some ol' farts that did not have as far to go as me. All Saab fluids remained at topped off level with 800 miles of running. Not one drop of leakage..good to go. Burlington is a very cool old city..many very old, rather large homes/buildings of victorian build with their original decorative slate roofs...all very cool...daughter has been accepted with about $34,000 worth of scholarships and grants....all I have to do is come up with the other $15,000......for this coming yr......do you have any idea how many fixed chainsaws that is??....or how many Keiths I will never buy???



Thats a lot of beer.....


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Thats a lot of beer.....



Yes...Yes it is.....she has also been accepted at the University of the Pacific...University of Mass at Amherst..and the University of Maine at Orono. UMO is the only one that won't cipple us financially, her being an instate student...BUT of course she just tears up at the thought of not leaving the state for college....I of course tear up at the prices all the others charge!!! 7.9% is the interest rate for parent plus loans......interest starts the second you sign on the line.....now I know what the plus means!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Yes...Yes it is.....she has also been accepted at the University of the Pacific...University of Mass at Amherst..and the University of Maine at Orono. UMO is the only one that won't cipple us financially, her being an instate student...BUT of course she just tears up at the thought of not leaving the state for college....I of course tear up at the prices all the others charge!!! 7.9% is the interest rate for parent plus loans......interest starts the second you sign on the line.....now I know what the plus means!!



well the price of education is high, but it will be worth it in the end. It will hopefully provide a good life for your daughter, and she sounds like a pretty smart cookie. Congrats on the exciting time. Although, its probably more exciting for her than you and the wife. lol


----------



## tbone75

I was happy both my Daughters stayed close to home! LOL Saved me much money! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> well the price of education is high, but it will be worth it in the end. It will hopefully provide a good life for your daughter, and she sounds like a pretty smart cookie. Congrats on the exciting time. Although, its probably more exciting for her than you and the wife. lol



I agree, completely.....however the $250,000 question is(literally).....is it the degree at the end of school or simply the status of going to a more expensive school, which is more important.....this I find hard to sucessfully articulate to an 18 yr old female.....who just may well be stubborn and short fused as her genitic profile dictates her to be.....


----------



## tbone75

Ron I have been trying to think? I know that is a real problem for me at times :hmm3grin2orange: But I seem to think Pappy Smurf came out of your mouth first?Said you trimmed up because you were tired of looking like A Smurf?But Jerry may have called you that even before that it seems?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I agree, completely.....however the $250,000 question is(literally).....is it the degree at the end of school or simply the status of going to a more expensive school, which is more important.....this I find hard to sucessfully articulate to an 18 yr old female.....who just may well be stubborn and short fused as her genitic profile dictates her to be.....



A chip off the ole block? :hmm3grin2orange: My oldest is just like me :hmm3grin2orange: The youngest is like her mother! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron I have been trying to think? I know that is a real problem for me at times :hmm3grin2orange: But I seem to think Pappy Smurf came out of your mouth first?Said you trimmed up because you were tired of looking like A Smurf?But Jerry may have called you that even before that it seems?



I seem to remember a tree felling video that was put up for our viewing pleasure where our dear friend Ron was running the saw and had the camera rolling, as the tree dropped Ron turned and looked at the camera with his white beard and his ear protection caps on. I think I had a hand in coming up with the moniker.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I seem to remember a tree felling video that was put up for our viewing pleasure where our dear friend Ron was running the saw and had the camera rolling, as the tree dropped Ron turned and looked at the camera with his white beard and his ear protection caps on. I think I had a hand in coming up with the moniker.



Yep! That was it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I am sure Adam will fix ole Pappy right up! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> I heard a rumor those parts are flying along with me.



I hope it's not just a rumor


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am sure Adam will fix ole Pappy right up! :hmm3grin2orange:



To tell the truth, I never knew what Ron`s avatar really is so if he does change it to Pappy Smurf then al least I will know what his new avatar really is....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> To tell the truth, I never knew what Ron`s avatar really is so if he does change it to Pappy Smurf then al least I will know what his new avatar really is....LOL



Me too! I would ask but he would give me some kind of goofy chit about it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> I hope it's not just a rumor



Well if they can be packaged up in such a way that they won`t stink up my luggage they can come along with me. I will need to know where to toss them out the window as I pass over, will have to hit the target on the first pass as I don`t think the plane will back up.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Well Ron is up in that 2% of the brains around. :hmm3grin2orange: That explains a lot! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Me too! I would ask but he would give me some kind of goofy chit about it :hmm3grin2orange:



Always looked like a chicken with its head stuck in a stump....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well if they can be packaged up in such a way that they won`t stink up my luggage they can come along with me. I will need to know where to toss them out the window as I pass over, will have to hit the target on the first pass as I don`t think the plane will back up.....LOL



Dan to cheap to mail them? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan to cheap to mail them? :hmm3grin2orange:



It may be reason enough to take a road trip or at least make me find a PO when I get out there....LOL


----------



## farrell

evening all! i see im bein put to work on avatars again im sure i can figure out something


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening all! i see im bein put to work on avatars again im sure i can figure out something



I know you can! Give him some red eyes so he looks as meen as Ron! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> evening all! i see im bein put to work on avatars again im sure i can figure out something



Think you can come up with a dignified lookin Smurf???....LOL


----------



## farrell

i found a couple mean lookin ones so far.....LOL. gonna prolly have to draw this one by hand......dont think windows paint will do it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Think you can come up with a dignified lookin Smurf???....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it up , night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up , night all.



Not far behind you Jerry! Have a good one!


----------



## farrell

nite jerry!


----------



## tbone75

No evil Smurf yet? Adam your slacking! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> I set them aside just for him..
> four of them anyway..



Fantastic! I just found a source to get some NLA piston rings for the little homelite saws. Should be some fun projects!


----------



## diggers_dad

I see John is still up. He's going to be SLOOOOOOW getting out of bed in the morning.

Robin, glad to hear the Saab is doing well. You certainly put enough work into it. I'm afraid I'm about to join you in sending a daughter to college. My oldest will graduate next year and we are strongly encouraging her to find a niche to fit in where she can get a scholarship. She's very patriotic and likes working with veterans; she's talked about doing work for the VA as a psychologist or something along those lines. That's been a consistent theme with her for a couple of years now so it looks promising.


----------



## tbone75

Its 4am where the hell is Dan? :hmm3grin2orange: He must be SLACKING this morning :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I see him down there! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I had a 2 hr. nap I guess? Back seems to be pissed at me?


----------



## tbone75

Dan you play with the cats.I am going to play with a saw I think?


----------



## dancan

Took a bit to caught up LOL 
They must have got Oregon to power up the server with their new cordless this AM , it's running smooth LOL .




roncoinc said:


> What do lights or wooden blocks on trailers have to do with getting a car inspected ??



We are required to make sure trailers meet DOT lighting requirements .
Wooden blocks are legal.......... on top of the trailer .


----------



## dancan

Should I contact Oregon to see if they have a battery to get the ZZZSlackerz goin' ?


----------



## RandyMac

Oregon is sleepin', Washington too, as is most of California.

On a lighter note, the State cops arrested our former DA for DUI and use of a controlled substance.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Oregon is sleepin', Washington too, as is most of California.
> 
> On a lighter note, the State cops arrested our former DA for DUI and use of a controlled substance.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

That'll sure make the news buzz there for a bit .

Well , off to go make some donuts .


----------



## tbone75

Played around with the Foreom.Checked out the hand pieces and cleaned the one used one up.Not much to them?Got it hung up and ready to use.Started working on another whacker with a edger attachment.X-FIL wants to try it out.I told him you take it you keep it! LOL All it needs is a fuel line I think? LOL Right now its back break time!That didn't take long?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That'll sure make the news buzz there for a bit .
> 
> Well , off to go make some donuts .



About time! I could go for a fresh one! They closed the bakery down in town a few years ago :msp_sad:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> About time! I could go for a fresh one! They closed the bakery down in town a few years ago :msp_sad:



I'm at the donut shop now , just wait till I get eveything fired up for some fresh ones .
Oregon called , they said something about wanting you to be the tester for the new ZZZSlack-azz rechargeable battery pack but I don't think you'll like the installation instructions :eek2:.






:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Coffee's on.......that's all I got..so far...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'm at the donut shop now , just wait till I get eveything fired up for some fresh ones .
> Oregon called , they said something about wanting you to be the tester for the new ZZZSlack-azz rechargeable battery pack but I don't think you'll like the installation instructions :eek2:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:




OWHHHHhhh...that didn't help either....


----------



## dancan

Ha , I'm getting ready for my 3rd .
University and $$$ , hard decisions and we had the same issues , even with the bursaries and $$ my daughter had for a couple of universities it was still cheaper for her to go out of province .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Ha , I'm getting ready for my 3rd .
> University and $$$ , hard decisions and we had the same issues , even with the bursaries and $$ my daughter had for a couple of universities it was still cheaper for her to go out of province .



Interesting....seems just the opposite here (New England anyway) the universities really court instate students with much lower tuitions and charge others from away much more.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' gents. Coffee is on. Where are the donuts?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Mornin' gents. Coffee is on. Where are the donuts?



Got any Mt-Dew? I don't do coffee LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Dan,,sounds like trailers have to be inspected ??
what do you do with a woodspliter you have to tow ??
here if you can see the towing vehicle lights over the trailer no lights needed on the trailer.

towing a woodsplitter you need nothing for it.


----------



## roncoinc

He he hee...


----------



## AU_K2500

Mornin Fellas, I tell ya, I dont know about you guys but this week flew by!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Interesting....seems just the opposite here (New England anyway) the universities really court instate students with much lower tuitions and charge others from away much more.



Our NS universities charge a lot more for foreign students as well but I don't think out of province is much more if any .
NFLD and Quebec have lower tuition than NS and it was cheaper to go to NFLD and stay then it was to live at home and travel to one of the 3 here in Halifax .
NFLD has paid off in the fact that having to work at making a whole bunch of new friends , new career and where she works with people from France , she's off to France for 3 weeks this summer .



roncoinc said:


> Dan,,sounds like trailers have to be inspected ??
> what do you do with a woodspliter you have to tow ??
> here if you can see the towing vehicle lights over the trailer no lights needed on the trailer.
> 
> towing a woodsplitter you need nothing for it.




The only trailer in NS that doesn't need an inspection is a farm trailer for a farm tractor as far as I know , a tow behind woodsplitter needs it's own VIN , license plate and inspection to be legal but a lot of guys don't and just play stupid if they get caught .Inspections on non commercial vehicles /trailers are valid for 2 years but the owners are responsible for the condition of their vehicle if stopped at a roadside check and it does not pass at that time .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Our NS universities charge a lot more for foreign students as well but I don't think out of province is much more if any .
> NFLD and Quebec have lower tuition than NS and it was cheaper to go to NFLD and stay then it was to live at home and travel to one of the 3 here in Halifax .
> NFLD has paid off in the fact that having to work at making a whole bunch of new friends , new career and where she works with people from France , she's off to France for 3 weeks this summer.




The New England universities we've got paperwork on typically charge $20,000 per yr less (on $50,000 tuition) for instate students as opposed to non resident students from anywhere...Maine included.... though Maine's tuition rates are overall less the percentage remains more or less the same.


----------



## diggers_dad

In Arkansas inflated tires are optional. We only have 3 trailers in the state with working lights. No load limit. No restrictions. My 17 year old daughter can tow a full chord of wood on my 6 X 8 trailer. Well, I mean it would be legal; I don't think she could move it over a few feet before she panicked, but that is another story.....


----------



## diggers_dad

Looks like John went back to bed. I'm afraid he's in for a rough morning, looks like he was up all night long.


----------



## farrell

mornin gentlemen! went listenin for turkeys above the house this mornin............gobblin up a storm! tomorrow is our youth turkey hunt and next saturday spring turkey huntin kicks off


----------



## roncoinc

The only trailer in NS that doesn't need an inspection is a farm trailer for a farm tractor as far as I know said:


> Wow,,unbeliavable !
> 
> i can just see a plate and lights and wireing on a woodsplitter ! LOL !! wonder how quick all that get ripped off in the woods ?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> He he hee...



the cartoon still makin you giggle ron?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> the cartoon still makin you giggle ron?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


>



so what are we doin for your avatar?:msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> so what are we doin for your avatar?:msp_smile:



Papa smurf with sunglasses hearing protection and an orange chainsaw ?


----------



## ndlawrence

farrell said:


> mornin gentlemen! went listenin for turkeys above the house this mornin............gobblin up a storm! tomorrow is our youth turkey hunt and next saturday spring turkey huntin kicks off


Ohh you jerk! I'm missing a week of prime turkey time in bama right now been in tobago/Trinidad all this week, that's why I haven't been on here


----------



## farrell

ndlawrence said:


> Ohh you jerk! I'm missing a week of prime turkey time in bama right now been in tobago/Trinidad all this week, that's why I haven't been on here



haha.......sorry to hear that! but hahahahahah!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Looks like John went back to bed. I'm afraid he's in for a rough morning, looks like he was up all night long.



2 hr. nap and good to go again!


----------



## farrell

i kinda like this one..............


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Papa smurf with sunglasses hearing protection and an orange chainsaw ?



No sunglasses! Got to see them evil red eyes :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i kinda like this one..............



No good! Don't look meen at all! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> No good! Don't look meen at all! :hmm3grin2orange:



i think ron is nice, loving, caring, and all that is good in the world:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i think ron is nice, loving, caring, and all that is good in the world:msp_rolleyes:



You fall on yer head? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You fall on yer head? :hmm3grin2orange:



Hes just trying to kiss enough a$$ to get all those saws under Rons trailer.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hes just trying to kiss enough a$$ to get all those saws under Rons trailer.



He needs to just drive a TRUCK over there :hmm3grin2orange: Bet Ron would load him up! LOL


----------



## tbone75

We all know Ron is a good guy.He just likes to play meen :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You fall on yer head? :hmm3grin2orange:



it always breaks my fall:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I think I just bought another Dolmar 120!Sounds like all it need is a carb kit? Marc already gave me chit. LOL Must have beat him to it! :hmm3grin2orange: EDIT: I didn't get it! Darn ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

I think you beat a few people to it.


----------



## roncoinc

Good thing i'm busy on saw stuff today.
you guys have fun,,,remember,, I'LL BE BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

Post some pictures of what your doing Ron.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good thing i'm busy on saw stuff today.
> you guys have fun,,,remember,, I'LL BE BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!



 :msp_razz: Aint skeered of no Smurf.Unless he has a salt shaker :msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> :msp_razz: Aint skeered of no Smurf.Unless he has a salt shaker :msp_scared:



hes got a whole truck full of salt!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hes got a whole truck full of salt!



Only takes a pinch! He wants to get all my kin too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Only takes a pinch! He wants to get all my kin too! :hmm3grin2orange:



lol, you mean to tell me theres MORE!!! oh dear lord.


----------



## tbone75

Whacker #3 fixed.Now on to the little partner.One of the guys I worked with just called to ask if I could work on some saws and whackers. LOL 3 of each!Echo and Stihl saws and?????? LOL Looks like the 346 will have to wait a bit :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

Slackers! :msp_razz:


----------



## Eccentric

Hiya guys. I need everyone that is of a mind to do so to please pray for my mom. She's having angioplasty (spelling?) this afternoon. Went in to the hospital yesterday for a buncha tests. The doctor that did the proceedure yesterday told her that he can't figure out why she hadn't already had a heart attack. He also told us that if she HAD had a heart attack with that much blockage that she would have most likely died...

One artery is blocked 100%. A couple others are pretty bad too. She's 76, and they've decided that bypass surgery isn't the best way to go for her due to the long recovery time and the risks at her age. I'm kinda shook right now. Spent some time at the hospital with her yesterday. Been trying to keep my mind preoccupied with sawz and stuff. Got the call from the hospital at work yesterday..........tried to work through it..............then said #### this and left work to go see my mom. Dad went through bypass surgery almost 12 years ago and is doing fine. He was 'only' 58 at the time though....


----------



## dancan

I hope things go as they should and that she has a speedy recovery .


----------



## Eccentric

dancan said:


> I hope things go as they should and that she has a speedy recovery .



Thank you.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Prayers sent, Aaron. It's good news she didn't find out by having a heart attack. Much less damage to recover from.


----------



## tbone75

Eccentric said:


> Hiya guys. I need everyone that is of a mind to do so to please pray for my mom. She's having angioplasty (spelling?) this afternoon. Went in to the hospital yesterday for a buncha tests. The doctor that did the proceedure yesterday told her that he can't figure out why she hadn't already had a heart attack. He also told us that if she HAD had a heart attack with that much blockage that she would have most likely died...
> 
> One artery is blocked 100%. A couple others are pretty bad too. She's 76, and they've decided that bypass surgery isn't the best way to go for her due to the long recovery time and the risks at her age. I'm kinda shook right now. Spent some time at the hospital with her yesterday. Been trying to keep my mind preoccupied with sawz and stuff. Got the call from the hospital at work yesterday..........tried to work through it..............then said #### this and left work to go see my mom. Dad went through bypass surgery almost 12 years ago and is doing fine. He was 'only' 58 at the time though....



Wish her the best! I know several people that went through bypass the balloon and stents.They are all doing great!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I wish her the best and a speedy recovery.She will be in my thoughts till I hear the all`s well.


----------



## tbone75

I wonder if Ron got lost in the saw pile? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

He will be safe till he piles them up too high, they fall over and being a short Smurf he could be harmed....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the Partner/Skil saw tore down.Easy enough to work on!Just the normal carb kit and fuel line. LOL It takes 1/4" line and a Tilly carb. so had order parts for it.Needs an air filter but couldn't find one? Looks like I can make one out of a poolin filter? Little thing even has a Partner bar on it.Wouldn't mind trying to talk him out of it. LOL Its just cute :hmm3grin2orange: Got the mower fuel tank patched up again and back in.Pulled it out once and patched the seam in it.Pored some gas in still leaked?Finally found a crack in the bottom.Maybe I can get some grass mowed after the rain quits?Its a good foot tall now! :msp_scared: I really hate to go buy a mower big enough to do this yard! Really cuts into the saw fund! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He will be safe till he piles them up too high, they fall over and being a short Smurf he could be harmed....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: We got us 2 midgets!


----------



## pioneerguy600

A good friend asked me to do him a favor and check out his ride on John Deere. He thought his starter motor was shot but the whole engine has seized up over the winter. Two year old Deere with 42 hours on it, not good for their reputation so lets see what the dealer has to say, machine is warrantied for 3 full years.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: We got us 2 midgets!



One midget is currently out of comission or just working over at the mill and has little time to be posting on here. The new midget will be by soon to give out abuse. The abuse will continue till morale improves....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A good friend asked me to do him a favor and check out his ride on John Deere. He thought his starter motor was shot but the whole engine has seized up over the winter. Two year old Deere with 42 hours on it, not good for their reputation so lets see what the dealer has to say, machine is warrantied for 3 full years.



Bet they blame him for it!Man that SUCKS!


----------



## PB

pioneerguy600 said:


> A good friend asked me to do him a favor and check out his ride on John Deere. He thought his starter motor was shot but the whole engine has seized up over the winter. Two year old Deere with 42 hours on it, not good for their reputation so lets see what the dealer has to say, machine is warrantied for 3 full years.



What kind of engine? That isn't necessarily JD's fault if it is engine related. I know a lot of engines are only warranted for 2 years, unless JD picks up the extra year.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> One midget is currently out of comission or just working over at the mill and has little time to be posting on here. The new midget will be by soon to give out abuse. The abuse will continue till morale improves....LOL



I am ready for the blue midget! :hmm3grin2orange: The neeked midget I need to get a hold of?Got to get him to send me them AV mounts for the 112!


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> What kind of engine? That isn't necessarily JD's fault if it is engine related. I know a lot of engines are only warranted for 2 years, unless JD picks up the extra year.



Now that could really SUCK! :msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> He will be safe till he piles them up too high, they fall over and being a short Smurf he could be harmed....LOL



I don't think you could get enough velocity from a saw dropped from arms reach to get hurt .


----------



## PB

I got my 910 up and running again today. The new carb got here yesterday and let it soak in mix overnight before rebuilding it. New fuel and impulse lines too. The old fuel line was completely rotten and fell apart when I pulled it out. After all that I got it tuned up and running good. It is supposed to top out at 10,500 but it was 4-stroking pretty good at 10,900. I am glad I pulled it apart, it feels good to know that the saw is ready to go.


----------



## tbone75

Anyone know anything about a Dolmar 122? Worth a crap or a 100 bucks?Don't look bad just different than the others I have.


----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas, monday should be a good day. Looking like ill be geting two huskies, and a 24" bar and two chains! I know its nothing compared to a normal postal delivery for some of you....looking at you john.....but im pumped, and that doesnt change the fact that I havent even opened my garage door in almost two weeks, Now that should be a crime.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bet they blame him for it!Man that SUCKS!



Yeah it sucks, keeps it inside all year round unless its out cutting grass.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well fellas, monday should be a good day. Looking like ill be geting two huskies, and a 24" bar and two chains! I know its nothing compared to a normal postal delivery for some of you....looking at you john.....but im pumped, and that doesnt change the fact that I havent even opened my garage door in almost two weeks, Now that should be a crime.



No garage in 2 weeks! :msp_sneaky: You should be whipped :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> What kind of engine? That isn't necessarily JD's fault if it is engine related. I know a lot of engines are only warranted for 2 years, unless JD picks up the extra year.



Its a 19.5 hp Briggs, we will see what the dealer says. I broke it free with a socket and power bar, feels real bad as it had heavy drag for the whole 360.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now that could really SUCK! :msp_confused:



I might end up rebuilding the engine if John Deere ducks out on this.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its a 19.5 hp Briggs, we will see what the dealer says. I broke it free with a socket and power bar, feels real bad as it had heavy drag for the whole 360.



Its junk!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> No garage in 2 weeks! :msp_sneaky: You should be whipped :hmm3grin2orange:



your telling me, Ive been wide open for the past couple weeks, and after next week, ill have a little time to breathe. but then it will be time to move!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I might end up rebuilding the engine if John Deere ducks out on this.



I have a few parts off of one of them Vanguards.19.5 hp or 20?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> your telling me, Ive been wide open for the past couple weeks, and after next week, ill have a little time to breathe. but then it will be time to move!



Seems to be how it always goes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have a few parts off of one of them Vanguards.19.5 hp or 20?



Yeah, I figure it`s a POS but any engine should be good for more than 42 hours. It`s a 19.5 hp single. Feels like the cylinder rusted up or a ring broke and jammed the piston. Has a heavy drag feel to it all the way around.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Seems to be how it always goes.



At some point, Ive got to either find time, or just make some time, or else ill loose it, everyone needs to get away a little. have some alone time in the shop/garage.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I think I just bought another Dolmar 120!Sounds like all it need is a carb kit? Marc already gave me chit. LOL Must have beat him to it! :hmm3grin2orange: EDIT: I didn't get it! Darn ! LOL



Whatta you mean you didn't get it? I got 5 "likes" off of my little comment for you!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Eccentric said:


> Hiya guys. I need everyone that is of a mind to do so to please pray for my mom. She's having angioplasty (spelling?) this afternoon. Went in to the hospital yesterday for a buncha tests. The doctor that did the proceedure yesterday told her that he can't figure out why she hadn't already had a heart attack. He also told us that if she HAD had a heart attack with that much blockage that she would have most likely died...
> 
> One artery is blocked 100%. A couple others are pretty bad too. She's 76, and they've decided that bypass surgery isn't the best way to go for her due to the long recovery time and the risks at her age. I'm kinda shook right now. Spent some time at the hospital with her yesterday. Been trying to keep my mind preoccupied with sawz and stuff. Got the call from the hospital at work yesterday..........tried to work through it..............then said #### this and left work to go see my mom. Dad went through bypass surgery almost 12 years ago and is doing fine. He was 'only' 58 at the time though....



Aaron, my prayers go out for you and your mother. I pray for skilled hands to tend to her and that she recovers fully and quickly. I will also ask for patience and rest for each of you. Sometimes healing takes a little while.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, I figure it`s a POS but any engine should be good for more than 42 hours. It`s a 19.5 hp single. Feels like the cylinder rusted up or a ring broke and jammed the piston. Has a heavy drag feel to it all the way around.



Never seen a single with that much horse?I have a 15 and a 16 on the wood splitters.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> He will be safe till he piles them up too high, they fall over and being a short Smurf he could be harmed....LOL



NAAAh......even an old smurf is faster than a pile of dead saws!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Eccentric said:


> Hiya guys. I need everyone that is of a mind to do so to please pray for my mom. She's having angioplasty (spelling?) this afternoon. Went in to the hospital yesterday for a buncha tests. The doctor that did the proceedure yesterday told her that he can't figure out why she hadn't already had a heart attack. He also told us that if she HAD had a heart attack with that much blockage that she would have most likely died...
> 
> One artery is blocked 100%. A couple others are pretty bad too. She's 76, and they've decided that bypass surgery isn't the best way to go for her due to the long recovery time and the risks at her age. I'm kinda shook right now. Spent some time at the hospital with her yesterday. Been trying to keep my mind preoccupied with sawz and stuff. Got the call from the hospital at work yesterday..........tried to work through it..............then said #### this and left work to go see my mom. Dad went through bypass surgery almost 12 years ago and is doing fine. He was 'only' 58 at the time though....



Sorry to hear that Arron....all the best to you, your Mom and the rest of your family..hope all goes well..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never seen a single with that much horse?I have a 15 and a 16 on the wood splitters.



I think they are 500cc , they are listed as 19.5 by John Deere.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> NAAAh......even an old smurf is faster than a pile of dead saws!!!



Pappy Smurf has slowed down a lot over the years......LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pappy Smurf has slowed down a lot over the years......LOL



LOL!! That may be so...but I've had eyes on him...and he looked pretty spry to me..faster than a dead saw anyway...LOLOL!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! That may be so...but I've had eyes on him...and he looked pretty spry to me..faster than a dead saw anyway...LOLOL!!!!



That said, then lets hope the dead saws did not get him....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pappy Smurf has slowed down a lot over the years......LOL



He can still catch a slug I bet! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

I see ole blue meenie down there


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He can still catch a slug I bet! :bang:



I bet he can, even when carrying a 25 lb bag of salt.......LOL


----------



## roncoinc

#1. Jerry
#2. John
#3. Dan
#4. Robin
#5 Pnut But
#6. Mark.

standings as of 4/20/12


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> #1. Jerry
> #2. John
> #3. Dan
> #4. Robin
> #5 Pnut But
> #6. Mark.
> 
> standings as of 4/20/12


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> #1. Jerry
> #2. John
> #3. Dan
> #4. Robin
> #5 Pnut But
> #6. Mark.
> 
> standings as of 4/20/12



Jerry made it back to #1


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet he can, even when carrying a 25 lb bag of salt.......LOL



A little bit of over kill there Jerry! Only takes a pinch! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A little bit of over kill there Jerry! Only takes a pinch! :msp_sneaky:



You know what they say, walk softly and carry a big stick.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

#4........well atleast I probably don't have to worry about a "Drive By" from a blacked out Masserati....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You know what they say, walk softly and carry a big stick.....LOL




Or "sack" as the case may be..lol!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> #4........well atleast I probably don't have to worry about a "Drive By" from a blacked out Masserati....LOL!!



Me neither LOL A GPS can't even find my house! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I passed on the 122 Dolly.He offered it but won't ship it? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I passed on the 122 Dolly.He offered it but won't ship it? LOL



You didn`t need it, just wanted it. You going to collect them all, one of each model?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You didn`t need it, just wanted it. You going to collect them all, one of each model?



Hadn't planed on it? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hadn't planed on it? LOL



Just going to grab everyone that comes up for sale then?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just going to grab everyone that comes up for sale then?



Only if there CHEAP! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Well guys I am beat!You all will have to watch Pappy Smurf  I will take day shift :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Nite John......

Hey Pappy got any interest in taking a look at a couple pics of that Kenwood 900 this evening????


----------



## roncoinc

Got rid of him didnt it ??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Nite John......
> 
> Hey Pappy got any interest in taking a look at a couple pics of that Kenwood 900 this evening????



sure


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> sure



K stay tuned


----------



## PB

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, I figure it`s a POS but any engine should be good for more than 42 hours. It`s a 19.5 hp single. Feels like the cylinder rusted up or a ring broke and jammed the piston. Has a heavy drag feel to it all the way around.



Did it sit outside? Sounds like it got water in the engine somehow. If it is rust, I highly doubt any warranty will be valid. Hopefully for your friend it is some the manufacturer did.


----------



## Cantdog

I dug these out of storage the other day and remembered that I was going to get some pics and info on the speaker/AC power supply. The out side shipping boxes are a bit tattered but inside those are the actual radio boxes and inside those are the radio in it's factory shipping foam/etc. and the other has the power supply in it's factory foam etc. I took some pics of the schematics of the power supply but they didn't come out for crap but as you can see from the pics the speaker and AC power supply share the speaker box. This rig is considered portable and as I said earlier tube Xmit and transistor recieve..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I dug these out of storage the other day and remembered that I was going to get some pics and info on the speaker/AC power supply. The out side shipping boxes are a bit tattered but inside those are the actual radio boxes and inside thoses are the radio in it's factory shipping foam/etc. and the other has the power supply in it's factory foam etc. I took some pics of the schematics of the power supply but they didn't come out for crap but as you can see from the pics the speaker and AC power supply share the speaker box. This rig is considered portable and as I said earlier tube Xmit and transistor recieve..



Nice old rig.

Kenwood TS-900 Product Reviews


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> Did it sit outside? Sounds like it got water in the engine somehow. If it is rust, I highly doubt any warranty will be valid. Hopefully for your friend it is some the manufacturer did.



Always kept inside, only outside when cutting. No way water ever got near it.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Nice old rig.
> 
> Kenwood TS-900 Product Reviews



Any ball park idea what that would be worth in it's original boxes and packing with manuals etc??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Any ball park idea what that would be worth in it's original boxes and packing with manuals etc??



Depends on if everything works or not.
DO NOT try to transmit without a dummy load.
the tubes in the final are made of unobtanium,if they are good makes a diff.
if it was the gold faced model worth a lot more.
guess ?? $300 to $600 ??
if a rich collector wanted it even more.
good used modern tri band rigs are in that price range now.


----------



## PB

pioneerguy600 said:


> Always kept inside, only outside when cutting. No way water ever got near it.



Damn, that sucks. I have never been a fan of Briggs engines. Seems as though all small engines have gone to #### in the past 10 years or so. I will take a Kohler any day over Briggs or those cheap Honda engines (GC I think).


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Depends on if everything works or not.
> DO NOT try to transmit without a dummy load.
> the tubes in the final are made of unobtanium,if they are good makes a diff.
> if it was the gold faced model worth a lot more.
> guess ?? $300 to $600 ??
> if a rich collector wanted it even more.
> good used modern tri band rigs are in that price range now.



I believe everything works..have never tried to transmit do to no licience...I have listened a fair amount...I don't think it's gold faced (TS-900S) tried a few yrs ago to get it to a friend who is licienced to try it out and make sure it works...but time and distance...it didn't happen...was told it worked fine when I got it...but??? May try and E-bay it??? Like I said it's in good shape in it's original boxes and manuals, mic etc....someone should have it that can use and appreciate it....


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Ron, what do these "standings" stand for anyway? and howd I make it all the way to number 6?


----------



## dancan

Looks like some people have been overcome from the Hosequee stink .


----------



## RandyMac

they be stihl stalled.

in the subject of smells, it seems to be skank night. 8 out of the last 10 were certifiable skanks.


----------



## 2yb3

so does anyone else's blood boil when someone refers to the bar as a 20" blade and chain in a add. Its a freaking bar, not a blade.


----------



## RandyMac

2yb3 said:


> so does anyone else's blood boil when someone refers to the bar as a 20" blade and chain in a add. Its a freaking bar, not a blade.



nah
but I am annoyed with e-mails asking advice about being timber fallers, from wieners that have used a little plastic chainsaw for a few months.


----------



## dancan

Bar or Blade ?
It just sets the direction of the conversation , like a quick change to a new topic like "Man , How 'bout them Vancouver Canucks , don't they suck ?"

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> nah
> but I am annoyed with e-mails asking advice about being timber fallers, from wieners that have used a little plastic chainsaw for a few months.



I don't know anything so I'll never have that problem LOL .


----------



## RandyMac

90% of them have been members for 3 to 6 months, most have been owners of ms290s.


----------



## 2yb3

dancan said:


> Bar or Blade ?
> It just sets the direction of the conversation , like a quick change to a new topic like "Man , How 'bout them Vancouver Canucks , don't they suck ?"
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:




hmm its not question of if they suck, but how much they suck :msp_biggrin: lol


----------



## 2yb3

randy i got a ms290, so at work you know they need us falling and since your the guy to talk to, if a tree is leaning to the right with a widowmaker caught in it and its a big ol cottonwood..... realized i dont count been here for more than 6 months haha


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> 90% of them have been members for 3 to 6 months, most have been owners of ms290s.



HBRN under new aliases tormenting you ?


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> HBRN under new aliases tormenting you ?



I don't torment, I get even.


----------



## dancan

Looks like I gotta start handing out some of the Stihl rechargeable batteries so some of you guy's can get going , installation instructions will be in the box .


----------



## RandyMac

Oh goody, the nice cook is here, might have to zip to the kitchen for some breakfast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Looks like I gotta start handing out some of the Stihl rechargeable batteries so some of you guy's can get going , installation instructions will be in the box .



Off to the donut store, bet there will be a long lineup there this morning.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Off to the donut store, bet there will be a long lineup there this morning.



Always a traffic jam there !


----------



## RandyMac

I got french toast with cinnamon, bacon, a piece of ham and a couple sausage links.


----------



## PB

dancan said:


> Bar or Blade ?
> It just sets the direction of the conversation , like a quick change to a new topic like "Man , How 'bout them Vancouver Canucks , don't they suck ?"
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Why yes, yes they do suck.  Now if the Flyers and Sens would get their #### together and close out the series....


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys.Raining here and cooling off for a few days.


----------



## RandyMac

It didn't rain here yesterday, we are supposed to get a couple more dry days. We are close to a foot above average.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> It didn't rain here yesterday, we are supposed to get a couple more dry days. We are close to a foot above average.



You just keep getting hammered out there! You seem to be getting something nasty about once a week!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I believe everything works..have never tried to transmit do to no licience...I have listened a fair amount...I don't think it's gold faced (TS-900S) tried a few yrs ago to get it to a friend who is licienced to try it out and make sure it works...but time and distance...it didn't happen...was told it worked fine when I got it...but??? May try and E-bay it??? Like I said it's in good shape in it's original boxes and manuals, mic etc....someone should have it that can use and appreciate it....



Go here and enter your zip code.
will probly find somebody you know with a lic.

QRZ.COM Callsign Database


----------



## RandyMac

Nothing nasty lately, just April showers, but it doesn't let up for very long. It does seem odd to have rain that falls straight down.
It was nice yesterday, mid 50s, sunny for the most part, had lunch by the ocean. We saw Pelicans, lots of them.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas, off to work, yall dont have too much fun.


----------



## tbone75

About time to go get into something?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas, off to work, yall dont have too much fun.



At least your making money! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

One of yestdays projects.
stripped out oil pump mounting hole in a 575.
bolt came loose,took a piece off the clutch,broke the oil pump.
saw was rebuilt by a dealer.
muffler gasket was gone,all mounting bolts loose.
this screw came out,other one was loose.
they must have hired a limp wristed wrench to put this one together.
i'm going to have to go over every nut and bolt.
of course the saw was showed NO mercy in it's care.
the air filter was so clogged it was sucking air thru the filter seal and the carb is full of stuff.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> About time to go get into something?



Trouble ??


----------



## roncoinc

Dissapointment 

last week i let a couple of ladies borrow the 372 i just built and modded.
they are "artisans" and cut up burls and crothes of hardwood ( hehee) to turn.
i wanted the saw to get broke in some and used a bit before it went away so i could be confident in it.
when thier saw broke down i let them use it and another guy let them borrow his 371.
i put brand new RSC on a 20in bar on mine.
talked to them last night,they said saw screamed and cut like all getout.
BUT,the 371 with a 24in bar cut faster but that was understandable because it was a bigger saw they said !
so,how does a stock 371 with a longer bar and cheap used chain out cut a ported saw with new RSC ??
where they cutting the hard stuff with mine and the easy bucking with his ?
will have to find out today.


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> One of yestdays projects.
> stripped out oil pump mounting hole in a 575.
> bolt came loose,took a piece off the clutch,broke the oil pump.
> saw was rebuilt by a dealer.
> muffler gasket was gone,all mounting bolts loose.
> this screw came out,other one was loose.
> they must have hired a limp wristed wrench to put this one together.
> i'm going to have to go over every nut and bolt.
> of course the saw was showed NO mercy in it's care.
> the air filter was so clogged it was sucking air thru the filter seal and the carb is full of stuff.



Ouch. Make sure you put loctite on those screws when you put it back together. You sure do seem to find a lot of 575's down there don't ya?  

You should send some north, Robin and I could share one. LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Trouble ??



I do that very well at times.  Started a fire is all I done so far? Real damp down in the shop.


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Ouch. Make sure you put loctite on those screws when you put it back together. You sure do seem to find a lot of 575's down there don't ya?
> 
> You should send some north, Robin and I could share one. LOL!!



This is the first 575 i have had in.
also on 576 awhile back.
i used sealant on the bolts.
the holes go into the crank case and i didnt want a leak.
the saw was running like crap,no idle,understandable with a bolt missing and an air leak.
so i mounted the broken pump knowing i was going to take it off again so no locktite.
want to make sure the saw will run proper before i get any parts.
over $160 in parts so far what i could find !! 
guy aint a gonna like that !!


----------



## tbone75

Going to go try out the Foredom with a junk jug.I know I have a couple junk Stihl jugs. LOL


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Going to go try out the Foredom with a junk jug.I know I have a couple junk Stihl jugs. LOL



Apparently they are available new.


----------



## little possum

Sup my dudes. I was at the "auto fair" yesterday and ran across a bunch of carbide bits that were like 3 for 10$ I think. Didnt know if some of you saw porters could maybe use that bit of info. I didnt get a name of any of the companys though. I shoulda got a couple, but really dont know what I have or need.

Hope yall have a good weekend


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Apparently they are available new.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Go here and enter your zip code.
> will probly find somebody you know with a lic.
> 
> QRZ.COM Callsign Database



Thanks Ron but I can't access the zip code, town, county, state feature etc. without a lic./callsign.


----------



## tbone75

The Foredom is sweet! Can't wait to get the longer bits for it!


----------



## tbone75

Ron you would like one them things!Beats the crap out of the Dremel! If you happen to ever get one I have an extra 1/4" hand piece.Now I got to go find some bits!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> At least your making money! LOL



never said i was complaining!

I work in the fabrication shops for my own major. I basically supervise a bunch of children (18-21) using power tools that theyve never seen. Needless to say theyre are a lot of accidents and broken tools at the end of the day. I guess ive always taken for granted my mechnical know how, and I am still shocked when a student comes up to me and asks me how to remove a drill bit from a drill (with a keyless chuck)


----------



## 8433jeff

roncoinc said:


> This is the first 575 i have had in.
> also on 576 awhile back.
> i used sealant on the bolts.
> the holes go into the crank case and i didnt want a leak.
> the saw was running like crap,no idle,understandable with a bolt missing and an air leak.
> so i mounted the broken pump knowing i was going to take it off again so no locktite.
> want to make sure the saw will run proper before i get any parts.
> over $160 in parts so far what i could find !!
> guy aint a gonna like that !!





roncoinc said:


>



Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Ron but I can't access the zip code, town, county, state feature etc. without a lic./callsign.



Try this one and just put in zip code and hit enter at the bottom

FCC License Data Search


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Try this one and just put in zip code and hit enter at the bottom
> 
> FCC License Data Search



Thanks Ron that one worked great....first name on the list is a guy I went to school with and do work for frequently.


----------



## dancan

Slackerz !

It sa B-Day !


----------



## AU_K2500

well boys! christmas came early this year. stoped by the office on my way home from work, there were three packages waiting on me! 

Good news is, the OL is out of town, get to spend the evening in the garage with the saws and a few cold ones!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well boys! christmas came early this year. stoped by the office on my way home from work, there were three packages waiting on me!
> 
> Good news is, the OL is out of town, get to spend the evening in the garage with the saws and a few cold ones!



Won't be seeing much of you for a while! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Took 2 hrs of searching to find carbide bits I liked! 6"X1/4"x3 - 1/8 X3" x6 - 1/4X2-1/2 x4 I think? LOL Just couldn't decide what I wanted to try? Got Ron a couple 1/8"X3" for his Dremel LOL That was long as I can find with 1/8" shaft.I wanted 4" long 1/4" shaft but couldn't find any?So may pull a Jerry on them. :hmm3grin2orange: Dang things sure aint cheap!But I did get a free die grinder with them. LOL I bet its a good one :msp_rolleyes: They said its a 69.00 value :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ron the bid on that P&C is up to 70 now!May be waiting on another one? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

evenin all!
woke up at 6am yesterday worked from 3pm till 5am this mornin hunted turkey till 9am (nephew missed one) came home and went to bed. just got up back to work at 10 tonight.
on a good note a slug slime covered box showed up yesterday! havent got to it yet...........


----------



## farrell

glad to see i didnt make ron's "mean list"!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> glad to see i didnt make ron's "mean list"!:msp_rolleyes:



Whats up with that :msp_confused: Suck up :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Whats up with that :msp_confused: Suck up :hmm3grin2orange:



it happens! hows john this evenin? thanks again lil buddy!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> it happens! hows john this evenin? thanks again lil buddy!



Not doing to bad? LOL You get that 350 up and running for the little woman! LOL You should get you a 359 maybe?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Not doing to bad? LOL You get that 350 up and running for the little woman! LOL You should get you a 359 maybe?



i will get to it at some point soon! i have always liked the 359's! but it will be a 346 or nothing!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i will get to it at some point soon! i have always liked the 359's! but it will be a 346 or nothing!



:hmm3grin2orange: Can't blame you.I like them little hot rods!


----------



## tbone75

If we make it to the GTG I will let you try out the Mastermoobed 346!


----------



## farrell

other than for CAD purposes who needs a 359 when i have a ported 372!


----------



## tbone75

To be honest you can get just as much out of the 350.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> other than for CAD purposes who needs a 359 when i have a ported 372!



Because they make them! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Because they make them! :hmm3grin2orange:



true!


----------



## tbone75

You can shave the jug make a pop up just the same as the 346!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> true!



I still need to fix the carb on the one I ported? Must have got side tracked on the Kita :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Once I get the bits for the Foredom I will do this 346 I got from Marc!Got to see how much better the Mastermind is? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I still have a 359 and 357 to put together too! Man I am a SLUG :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Wonder where DD is? He should have more saws by now :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

you have to many projects to do john!


----------



## AU_K2500

well i opened all my boxes! (i never was a patient person) and i got a nice gently used oregon (i think) 24" sprocket nose bar and two loops of almost new chain. then i opened up another box and found a husky....in pieces, but all the pieces are neatly organized in bags, sacks, pill bottles, and ziplocks. and THEN i opened another box and found an almost complete husky 65. 

So i got to work replacing the capacitor...because i thought thats what was wrong with the 65 i already had, well that was mistake number one. well i button her up, and see if ive got spark...nothing. so i tear it all apart thinking now that it must be the coil, and planned and putting the one in from the new donor saw. well i went to take the nut off the top of the capacitor, and i realized mistake number two.....i must have tightened the little guy too much, and it was just spinning....i tried everything to get the nut off of there. wasnt coming. So, you guessed it, mistake number 3! I ripped the post off the top of the seemingly good capacitor. 

SO, now im going to take the capacitor from saw number one, and the coil from saw number two, and see if i can make fire...and if i cant, its off to jacks small engine for an ignition module.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Wonder where* DD *is? He should have more saws by now :hmm3grin2orange:



Daisey Duke?:msp_confused:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> To be honest you can get just as much out of the 350.



i would like to port the 350.....have seen some of the videos of ported ones run.......sure are nice!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i would like to port the 350.....have seen some of the videos of ported ones run.......sure are nice!



The 350 is as easy as they get! Do it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Daisey Duke?:msp_confused:



Diggers Dad AKA Marc :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well i opened all my boxes! (i never was a patient person) and i got a nice gently used oregon (i think) 24" sprocket nose bar and two loops of almost new chain. then i opened up another box and found a husky....in pieces, but all the pieces are neatly organized in bags, sacks, pill bottles, and ziplocks. and THEN i opened another box and found an almost complete husky 65.
> 
> So i got to work replacing the capacitor...because i thought thats what was wrong with the 65 i already had, well that was mistake number one. well i button her up, and see if ive got spark...nothing. so i tear it all apart thinking now that it must be the coil, and planned and putting the one in from the new donor saw. well i went to take the nut off the top of the capacitor, and i realized mistake number two.....i must have tightened the little guy too much, and it was just spinning....i tried everything to get the nut off of there. wasnt coming. So, you guessed it, mistake number 3! I ripped the post off the top of the seemingly good capacitor.
> 
> SO, now im going to take the capacitor from saw number one, and the coil from saw number two, and see if i can make fire...and if i cant, its off to jacks small engine for an ignition module.



Guess all I can say is good luck? You just aint having no fun at all!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The 350 is as easy as they get! Do it! :hmm3grin2orange:



what did you use to reseal the transfer covers? or are the gaskets reusable?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> what did you use to reseal the transfer covers? or are the gaskets reusable?



I used 3-Bond but any of that kind of stuff works just fine!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I used 3-Bond but any of that kind of stuff works just fine!



k. thanks john i figured as much. and where do i get some heat tape of my own?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Guess all I can say is good luck? You just aint having no fun at all!



Ill get it....one way or another that suckers gonna run. 

the 45 will be a fun project, and so will the 150 and the xl


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> k. thanks john i figured as much. and where do i get some heat tape of my own?



I think I picked that up at Lowes?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Ill get it....one way or another that suckers gonna run.
> 
> the 45 will be a fun project, and so will the 150 and the xl



The 45 should be easy? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I think I picked that up at Lowes?



wonder if the dePot has it? dont have a Blowes nearby


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> wonder if the dePot has it? dont have a Blowes nearby



I am sure they do.In the heating and A/C section.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I am sure they do.In the heating and A/C section.



i will have to go look one of these days


----------



## tbone75

Hows Jerry tonight?


----------



## tbone75

No sign of the meen blue midget yet? :hmm3grin2orange: Adam hasn't got his new avatar yet? :hmm3grin2orange: Must be turning into a Slug? :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I took the old 922 Super out today to rip up?noodle some firewood, close to a cord of twisty rock maple that won`t split straight so the saw cuts it straight. These saws are 82cc of pure torque, first time I ever worked this saw and was quite surprised at how it works. I have a different bar and chain on it now, I need to get some newer picts of it.


----------



## farrell

i think after replacin the crankcase in my 350 im gonna try to figure out a away to fix the other case since i have nearly enough parts to build another 350


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> No sign of the meen blue midget yet? :hmm3grin2orange: Adam hasn't got his new avatar yet? :hmm3grin2orange: Must be turning into a Slug? :msp_w00t:



i have to do some drawing!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hows Jerry tonight?



I worked on the house all day and then came home after supper I cut up near a cord of twisty grain rock maple with an oldie....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> The 45 should be easy? LOL



its all there, just have to put it all together!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i think after replacin the crankcase in my 350 im gonna try to figure out a away to fix the other case since i have nearly enough parts to build another 350



JB Weld may do it?


----------



## roncoinc

I was lookin for a video of a ported 350 but came across this first 
one more time for chits and grins.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/40NxoBYIQ6k" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

sorry John,no vid for you !!


----------



## tbone75

Nice looking old saw Jerry!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nice looking old saw Jerry!



At his age it's current !! LOL !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I was lookin for a video of a ported 350 but came across this first
> one more time for chits and grins.
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/40NxoBYIQ6k" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> sorry John,no vid for you !!



I know I got SLUG web :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> At his age it's current !! LOL !



:hmm3grin2orange: Ron's here


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I know I got SLUG web :hmm3grin2orange:



Thats the Dolkita at work,,,and,, damn,Jerry will see it again !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I know I got SLUG web :hmm3grin2orange:



its ok John, its like all those UFO and squatch videos out there. its good enough quality you can tell whats going on, but grainy enough you cant make out any detail.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats the Dolkita at work,,,and,, damn,Jerry will see it again !



Some day I will hear mine run?? No parts yet


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nice looking old saw Jerry!



Yeah, that is my FIL`s last new saw he bought when he was still contract felling for a mill in his hometown area. He gave it to me along with 17 others, starting with his first saw ever, a Homelite 663 and all the ones in between. The 663,


----------



## tbone75

Looks like he took good care of his stuff!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I was lookin for a video of a ported 350 but came across this first
> one more time for chits and grins.
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/40NxoBYIQ6k" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> sorry John,no vid for you !!



The Pappy Smurf video.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> its ok John, its like all those UFO and squatch videos out there. its good enough quality you can tell whats going on, but grainy enough you cant make out any detail.



Hey I like them shows! :hmm3grin2orange: Ron has UFOs in his yard!


----------



## dancan

The ''B'' day , the weather was Beautiful , the Battery was dead in the chipper But it was an easy fix , got to the work site , Brought the 346 with a 246 oil cap and didn't loose it , Blasted though all the trees that needed to Be cut , Beautiful sunny afternoon , Bucked the stuff that didn't go through the chipper , Bounced the tailgate off my Buddy's one ton on the way out , a women came out while we were setting it in place and we got anther small job :msp_smile: Back to the garage to drop off the chipper , Bought a nice steak on the way home , Bought some Beer , Keith's not Ballentine's :msp_smile: to go with the BBQ :msp_smile: . Now I'm Beat and drank too much Beer so I'm off to Bed .

All this Brought to me Buy the letter B :msp_smile:

The on/off toggle on the 346 is Backwards .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks like he took good care of his stuff!



When a person owns his own tools/saws that he makes his living with he tends to take good care of those tools. Yes he did take good care of his saws, wore 14-15 of them out and they still look good physically but the bores and pistons are worn plum out. I will keep on rebuilding them til I get the majority or even all of them running again. He used only Homelite saws throughout his lifetime felling timber.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When a person owns his own tools/saws that he makes his living with he tends to take good care of those tools. Yes he did take good care of his saws, wore 14-15 of them out and they still look good physically but the bores and pistons are worn plum out. I will keep on rebuilding them til I get the majority or even all of them running again. He used only Homelite saws throughout his lifetime felling timber.



How many you have done now?


----------



## pioneerguy600

My FIL ran the Homelite XL`s most of the time, starting with the blue and white`s like this one,


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How many you have done now?



I have cleaned up and fixed 5 of them so far, he gave me around 60 bars and a couple hundred chains, only cleaned up 5 bars also.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My FIL ran the Homelite XL`s most of the time, starting with the blue and white`s like this one,



How the devil did he not scratch more paint off them? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How the devil did he not scratch more paint off them? LOL



He was a real good woodsman and knew exactly what he was doing, he would fall 200 trees on a good day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

These are most of the saws just the way I picked them up from him some time ago.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> These are most of the saws just the way I picked them up from him some time ago.



That is a very nice bunch of saws!


----------



## PB

For anyone looking at a new set of hex wrenches, I highly recommend a set from Klein. I was looking more closely at my tools yesterday as I was putting stuff away and they still look good with barely a mark on them after 2 years (I think?) of use. The Craftsman brand I had been using would barely disassemble 2 saws before I would have to cut off or grind down the tip to get it looking new. 

I am done with Craftsman tools. I returned my 1/4" ratchet last year and they gave me a rebuilt one, well I used it for the first time yesterday and the damn thing doesn't work. Those teardrop ratchets are absolutely worthless. I have been using a Snap-On for quite some time and it works great, although it is a bit small. I am going to take it back tomorrow and see if I can upgrade to their "Professional" line of ratchets. I doubt it, but will try anyways. 

Sorry for my rant. I hate crappy tools.


----------



## Eccentric

Thanks guys so much for the thoughts and prayers for my mom. I'm sure they helped. Everything went very well, and she just got back to their house this afternoon. Two stents.


----------



## diggers_dad

Evening gents. Been a busy couple of days at work. I had a chance to lock up a man who beat the %^$# out of his 8 year old girl last night but it took a lot of paperwork and interviews to get him. He is cooling his heels at the grey bar motel tonight. 

Otherwise a normal day at the house, kids fighting, lawn needs mowing, saws to work on, yadda, yadda, yadda....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have some Klein tools, mostly electricians PRO tools like their pliers and screwdrivers are first rate. Can`t go wrong with Snap On, Gray Bonnie, Bluestreak, Mastercraft Maxxium, Mastercraft Professional, Herbrand and Proto.


----------



## tbone75

Eccentric said:


> Thanks guys so much for the thoughts and prayers for my mom. I'm sure they helped. Everything went very well, and she just got back to their house this afternoon. Two stents.



Very good news!


----------



## Eccentric

pioneerguy600 said:


> My FIL ran the Homelite XL`s most of the time, starting with the blue and white`s like this one,



Nice! Looks like the one I got from Farley9n almost five years ago (as a birthday gift from my wife).









My XL-12 doesn't look quite this nice anymore. I used it to cut a few cords of firewood after these pics were taken. I'm not as good at protecting the paint as your FIL or the guy that had my XL-12 before Bob got it and rebuilt it with an SXL-AO P/C set.



pioneerguy600 said:


> When a person owns his own tools/saws that he makes his living with he tends to take good care of those tools. Yes he did take good care of his saws, wore 14-15 of them out and they still look good physically but the bores and pistons are worn plum out. I will keep on rebuilding them til I get the majority or even all of them running again. He used only Homelite saws throughout his lifetime felling timber.



Jerry please post pics of those saws in the Homelite thread as you go through them. That 663 is cool. Never seen one of those. It has the 'angular' fuel tank of a Super Wiz 77 or Super Wiz 80. The rest looks like a 700D with a different recoil assembly. Somewhat of an oddball in displacement too. Has the same bore as the 82cc saws, with the stroke of the 95cc saws.

Model Profile: 663


----------



## pioneerguy600

Eccentric said:


> Thanks guys so much for the thoughts and prayers for my mom. I'm sure they helped. Everything went very well, and she just got back to their house this afternoon. Two stents.



That is good to hear, she has been in my thoughts since reading your post last night.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have some Klein tools, mostly electricians PRO tools like their pliers and screwdrivers are first rate. Can`t go wrong with Snap On, Gray Bonnie, Bluestreak, Mastercraft Maxxium, Mastercraft Professional, Herbrand and Proto.



I have some K-D sockets and ratchets I like very well. Used to be a lot of quality tools from Craftsman but not anymore.


----------



## diggers_dad

I'm a bit tired from the past couple of days. I believe I'll take a shower and get some rest. Goodnight all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Eccentric said:


> Nice! Looks like the one I got from Farley9n almost five years ago (as a birthday gift from my wife).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My XL-12 doesn't look quite this nice anymore. I used it to cut a few cords of firewood after these pics were taken. I'm not as good at protecting the paint as your FIL or the guy that had my XL-12 before Bob got it and rebuilt it with an SXL-AO P/C set.
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry please post pics of those saws in the Homelite thread as you go through them. That 663 is cool. Never seen one of those. It has the 'angular' fuel tank of a Super Wiz 77 or Super Wiz 80. The rest looks like a 700D with a different recoil assembly. Somewhat of an oddball in displacement too. Has the same bore as the 82cc saws, with the stroke of the 95cc saws.
> 
> Model Profile: 663



Yes I knew the 663 was sort of an odd ball, it still has a lot of torque with a 20" bar and .404 chisel chain on it. Your XL12 was in super nice shape in those picts. I drove my FIL to Homelite dealers to get his first XL12 blue and white in 1974, I was running my Pioneer 1450 at that time and he was sort of pissed that the 1450 would run circles around the XL12`s.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> I have some K-D sockets and ratchets I like very well. Used to be a lot of quality tools from Craftsman but not anymore.



Craftsman had very good quality tools back in the 70`s, I had quite a bit of it but let my younger brother have all of mine to get him started as a automotive mechanic. Today he has all Snap On tools at work but still has the double chest and all the Craftsman tools at home.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> I'm a bit tired from the past couple of days. I believe I'll take a shower and get some rest. Goodnight all.



Good night Marc


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I'm a bit tired from the past couple of days. I believe I'll take a shower and get some rest. Goodnight all.



No more saws for me yet? :msp_thumbdn: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No more saws for me yet? :msp_thumbdn: :hmm3grin2orange:



You have too many already....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have too many already....LOL



I second that....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have too many already....LOL



Jerry! You really said that! :msp_mellow:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I second that....



:msp_mad:  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a long day, time for me to pack it up, night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been a long day, time for me to pack it up, night all.



Nite Jerry you old meenie! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> :msp_mad:  :hmm3grin2orange:



lol, the truth hurts slug! 

The OL just let me know it would be smart to start packing up the garage... Turns out shes right, i sat down and tried to think of the next time (before i take a job) that ill have time to sit down and do it....and i couldnt. so tomorrow im gonna give the 65 one more go...then start boxing everything up till who knows when. :msp_mad:


----------



## Eccentric

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes I knew the 663 was sort of an odd ball, it still has a lot of torque with a 20" bar and .404 chisel chain on it. Your XL12 was in super nice shape in those picts. I drove my FIL to Homelite dealers to get his first XL12 blue and white in 1974, I was running my Pioneer 1450 at that time and he was sort of pissed that the 1450 would run circles around the XL12`s.



Good night Jerry. 

I can see why your FIL would have been grumpy. In 1974, Homelite didn't have anything in the 4-4.5ci class. The XL400 had been discontinued for a couple of years, and had a rep for not being as rugged as the SXL. The XL500 was a brief failed experiment in the mid-60's. Your 1450 had 11 or so cc on his XL-12, so I can see why it shamed your FIL's Homelite. If a Homelite guy wanted a saw in that class, they had to cross over to Pioneer, Mcculloch, or Poulan (or step up to a bigger/heavier 5ci XL900 series like that sweet XL922). 

We don't have many of those Pioneers around here. The 4.5ci Poulans are scarce out here too. In that displacement class (from that time period), only the McCullochs are somewhat easy to find. I have a 7-10A and a PM700 that I really like. Those are the first saws in this class that I've owned. I run them with 24" bars, and use 18" and 20" bars on the XL-12/SXL saws. My 5ci saws run 28-32" bars. I have a Dayton branded Poulan 245SA, but it's not a runner yet...


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> lol, the truth hurts slug!
> 
> The OL just let me know it would be smart to start packing up the garage... Turns out shes right, i sat down and tried to think of the next time (before i take a job) that ill have time to sit down and do it....and i couldnt. so tomorrow im gonna give the 65 one more go...then start boxing everything up till who knows when. :msp_mad:



At least you have some to play with when you can! I agree I have enough saws but to many?? Jerry can't even count the saws he has! :hmm3grin2orange: And I don't have close to what Pappy Smurf does either! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

I'm out of here too, 4 hours sleep and three shots of JB in the last hour.

Had a good day, it is been a long one.

Carry on gentlemen and Aaron.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> I'm out of here too, 4 hours sleep and three shots of JB in the last hour.
> 
> Had a good day, it is been a long one.
> 
> Carry on gentlemen and Aaron.



Goodnight ya peterhead...


----------



## dancan

I see the ZZZSlackerz be slackin' .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I never seem to have the time to post early in the morning, just got back from my Halifax run, man was it dark and foggy this morning.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I never seem to have the time to post early in the morning, just got back from my Halifax run, man was it dark and foggy this morning.



I bet it was...rained heavy overnight here and very foggy as well this morning...dismal...causing severe to moderate slackness to occur...but coffee's on and the tension should return quickly.....


----------



## diggers_dad

Morning all. 

Jerry, good to see you. Kind of unusual to see you this early. When it comes to John - you never know when he will be around. By the way John, you do have too many saws. I've got a line on an old Pioneer, but don't know much else about it yet. Give me a couple of weeks to work on it....


----------



## dancan

Glad I got the clearing job done yesterday , this week looks a little damp for cutting .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Eccentric said:


> Good night Jerry.
> 
> I can see why your FIL would have been grumpy. In 1974, Homelite didn't have anything in the 4-4.5ci class. The XL400 had been discontinued for a couple of years, and had a rep for not being as rugged as the SXL. The XL500 was a brief failed experiment in the mid-60's. Your 1450 had 11 or so cc on his XL-12, so I can see why it shamed your FIL's Homelite. If a Homelite guy wanted a saw in that class, they had to cross over to Pioneer, Mcculloch, or Poulan (or step up to a bigger/heavier 5ci XL900 series like that sweet XL922).
> 
> We don't have many of those Pioneers around here. The 4.5ci Poulans are scarce out here too. In that displacement class (from that time period), only the McCullochs are somewhat easy to find. I have a 7-10A and a PM700 that I really like. Those are the first saws in this class that I've owned. I run them with 24" bars, and use 18" and 20" bars on the XL-12/SXL saws. My 5ci saws run 28-32" bars. I have a Dayton branded Poulan 245SA, but it's not a runner yet...




My FIL and dads brothers all ran Homelite saws all their life, they liked them for their own reasons. Dad and I ran Pioneers because they were reliable as a hammer and cut fast for their time. We had a local dealer that stocked parts, the stuff that was most likely to wear out. All we ever replaced on them back then was points &condensers and the odd sparkplug, chains and bars. The bars seemed to last almost as long as the saws, not that the saws didn`t last, they did. We would get a new saw every 4-5 years as they were getting lighter and faster cutting every couple of years asa new models came out. Our biggest problem was that there were no 2 stroke mechanics in our area, there were many automotive mechanics but they were mostly useless working on chainsaws and outboards. I stepped up and became a self taught 2 stroke mechanic learning from the school of hard knocks. I had plenty of engines to learn from and could keep all of our families 2 strokers running, guess that is why I ended up with so many of them.
Seems like Pioneer came up with a lot of hot saws back in the day , dad ran his 1110 he got in 1965 and I ran my 1450 I got in 1967 after retiring my 600. There was a lot of difference weight wise and cutting speed wise between the 600 and the smaller more compact 1110 and 1450.We went on to own 1200`s and 2200`s and stayed with Pioneer til around 1979-80, that is when our local dealer packed it in and we then went with Poulan 306A`s, ran them til the mufflers fell off them, real noisy when you can`t stand to run them even with ear plugs and safety caps on.
In 1985 we came across the Sachs Dolmars at a local festival called Lake and Shore Days, they were demostrating some of the SD saws and we were very impressed with the way these saws cut and handled. Dad bought his 116 and I got the 120, what a difference in the way they cut and the amount of wood we could pile in a day. That is what mattered most back in those times.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Jerry, good to see you. Kind of unusual to see you this early. When it comes to John - you never know when he will be around. By the way John, you do have too many saws. I've got a line on an old Pioneer, but don't know much else about it yet. Give me a couple of weeks to work on it....



I seldom have time to post in the mornings, up and gone early most days. Took today off to get some things done around here, heading off to the shop shortly to change oil in a couple of our vehicles.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Glad I got the clearing job done yesterday , this week looks a little damp for cutting .



A bit wet in the woods today. Four of the young lads I work with went on a backwoods fishing trip on Friday morning, they plan on staying til Monday afternoon. I often go on that trip but dfecided not to go this time due to the pending rain.


----------



## dancan

Being wet and outdoors for extended periods at this time of year is no fun , no matter how good the fishing is or how much booze you have .


----------



## PB

Looks like we are really going to get dumped on with rain this week. I am glad we didn't put down grass seed this weekend. :msp_mellow:

We are going to get 2+ inches of rain tomorrow. We need it, but would prefer it didn't come all at once.


----------



## PB

dancan said:


> Being wet and outdoors for extended periods at this time of year is no fun , no matter how good the fishing is or how much booze you have .



I don't know Dan. Historically speaking, there is usually a threshold of booze that once crosssed, I am up for just about anything.


----------



## dancan

PB said:


> I don't know Dan. Historically speaking, there is usually a threshold of booze that once crosssed, I am up for just about anything.



I've been there but that was several years back LOL . Come to think of it , I have been known for a few instances of ''Flash Back Stupidity'' from time to time .


----------



## PB

Looks like everyone is off to church this morning. 

I picked this little guy up yesterday. The oiler pump gear is wore out so it doesn't have oil getting to the bar. For as much as i would use it I am not sure it will get fixed. I figured it would be useful for.......well I don't know.  I will be using it for cutting landscape timbers though and maybe hacking up a lilac bush. The reciprocating saw doesn't seem to like doing it.


----------



## dancan

Looks like a great saw for the rainy season LOL .


----------



## PB

dancan said:


> Looks like a great saw for the rainy season LOL .



Just throw some floaties on the electric cord and I will be all set!


----------



## dancan

Hey Jacob , any updates on the mill ?


----------



## tbone75

You guys have been yacky this morning :hmm3grin2orange: It was a rough night and bad morning so far? Chance of snow tues.  Waiting on my X-FIL to pick up 3 whackers and a saw right now. LOL The little Partner is going to be a while yet LOL


----------



## roncoinc

No snow in our forecast but maybe 4 inches rain !
be a lazy day inside today i think..

has not been cool enuf for a fire but with all the moisture i may fire up the stove later.

Mailed off stuff to Adam yestday,finally.
i am so slow at mailing 

Got a basketball net for Jaycub for when he visits


----------



## tbone75

That made a little room in the shop!Only have 2 whackers left to get rid of! Now to see what kind of trouble I can get into today?Have lots to choose from! :hmm3grin2orange: But not enough yet :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No snow in our forecast but maybe 4 inches rain !
> be a lazy day inside today i think..
> 
> has not been cool enuf for a fire but with all the moisture i may fire up the stove later.
> 
> Mailed off stuff to Adam yestday,finally.
> i am so slow at mailing
> 
> Got a basketball net for Jaycub for when he visits



Just right for a Smurf and midget one on one :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t like doing oil changes but it beats working on Huskys....
I did get an 026 fixed, carb kit and filter seemed to bring it back to life.
Got another 026 to play with this afternoon.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl not moving yet!Guess its going to be one of them after the second pill day. LOL May have been to many whackers yesterday? Had to try out 3 of them to be sure they were fixed right. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t like doing oil changes but it beats working on Huskys....
> I did get an 026 fixed, carb kit and filter seemed to bring it back to life.
> Got another 026 to play with this afternoon.



Guess I could get this 026 I have to run today? Then tear it down for some grinding! LOL But I also want to get the 044/046 put together in case I make it to the Ohio GTG? Think I will work on the 044 soon as i get going here?


----------



## Cantdog

Slackness rules!!!! Ain't doin nuthin this rainy afternoon but eat snacks and watch the Stanley Cup playoffs with the OL...Penguins and Flyers first and then Bruins and Capitols after that...Ahhhhh..... maybe a bit of Captn's too......gotta go... 2nd third about to start.....2-0 Flyers


----------



## tbone75

I started tearin into the 044/046 pig.LOL yep its that dirty!I have worse here too! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

It's a real slugfest out there today folks !!
the reigning champion is now far in the lead having moved more than all the members of team Zslacker have together !
dont have a TV on but i'm stuck to the couch only moving for snacks and refreshment.
over 300 pages of book read and hoping my eyeballs will last the day,,and my butt ! 
chainsaw ?? whats that ??


----------



## tbone75

Here is the jug.Not sure who did the work on it?What do you guys think it looks like?It ran before? LOL I think Stumpy helped out on it? I had a new piston turned down to match the old one.Looks like it should work just fine?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's a real slugfest out there today folks !!
> the reigning champion is now far in the lead having moved more than all the members of team Zslacker have together !
> dont have a TV on but i'm stuck to the couch only moving for snacks and refreshment.
> over 300 pages of book read and hoping my eyeballs will last the day,,and my butt !
> chainsaw ?? whats that ??



Sounds like you took first place away from Robin? :hmm3grin2orange: Robin you going to let a Smurf do that to you? :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Here is the jug.Not sure who did the work on it?What do you guys think it looks like?It ran before? LOL I think Stumpy helped out on it? I had a new piston turned down to match the old one.Looks like it should work just fine?



How DARE you burst in here with saw stuff and stir us from our complacency !!!???
dont you have a couch cushion to hold down ??


----------



## tbone75

I can't remember ever being the 3rd place Slug? :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How DARE you burst in here with saw stuff and stir us from our complacency !!!???
> dont you have a couch cushion to hold down ??



:msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz:


----------



## farrell

afternoon fellas!
lovely nite of causing minor localized flooding! still tired......
have to cut some wood here in a bit for cousins bachelor party. then back to work tonite.........


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> afternoon fellas!
> lovely nite of causing minor localized flooding! still tired......
> have to cut some wood here in a bit for cousins bachelor party. then back to work tonite.........



That will not get you on the Slug list!


----------



## tbone75

This one muffed up saw! Its a half breed in all ways! Even one half flippy cap! :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That will not get you on the Slug list!



im tryin to stay off "THE LIST"! LOL
how you guys doin this dreary afternoon?


----------



## tbone75

The second pill give me a swift kick in the arse! So got to do something why I can! Many many saws waiting on me! :hmm3grin2orange: Got to make room for more!


----------



## farrell

since the 350 is down for repairs.....guess i will take the 268 so it gets some run time and of course super saw (the 372)


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> im tryin to stay off "THE LIST"! LOL
> how you guys doin this dreary afternoon?



I am doing OK for now? LOL Ron just kicked Robin out of the top Slug spot! :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I am doing OK for now? LOL Ron just kicked Robin out of the top Slug spot! :msp_w00t:



i saw that! well time to get busy..........you guys have a good afternoon!


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> My FIL and dads brothers all ran Homelite saws all their life, they liked them for their own reasons. Dad and I ran Pioneers because they were reliable as a hammer and cut fast for their time. We had a local dealer that stocked parts, the stuff that was most likely to wear out. All we ever replaced on them back then was points &condensers and the odd sparkplug, chains and bars. The bars seemed to last almost as long as the saws, not that the saws didn`t last, they did. We would get a new saw every 4-5 years as they were getting lighter and faster cutting every couple of years asa new models came out. Our biggest problem was that there were no 2 stroke mechanics in our area, there were many automotive mechanics but they were mostly useless working on chainsaws and outboards. I stepped up and became a self taught 2 stroke mechanic learning from the school of hard knocks. I had plenty of engines to learn from and could keep all of our families 2 strokers running, guess that is why I ended up with so many of them.
> Seems like Pioneer came up with a lot of hot saws back in the day , dad ran his 1110 he got in 1965 and I ran my 1450 I got in 1967 after retiring my 600. There was a lot of difference weight wise and cutting speed wise between the 600 and the smaller more compact 1110 and 1450.We went on to own 1200`s and 2200`s and stayed with Pioneer til around 1979-80, that is when our local dealer packed it in and we then went with Poulan 306A`s, ran them til the mufflers fell off them, real noisy when you can`t stand to run them even with ear plugs and safety caps on.
> In 1985 we came across the Sachs Dolmars at a local festival called Lake and Shore Days, they were demostrating some of the SD saws and we were very impressed with the way these saws cut and handled. Dad bought his 116 and I got the 120, what a difference in the way they cut and the amount of wood we could pile in a day. That is what mattered most back in those times.



I love stories like that. Repped ya for that one.


----------



## tbone75

I am waiting till 8pm to see if I can get that P&C for the 365? It was still at 70 last time I checked. Ron will kick my a$$ again if I don't get this one :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I love stories like that. Repped ya for that one.



Hows Marc today?


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Slackness rules!!!! Ain't doin nuthin this rainy afternoon but eat snacks and watch the Stanley Cup playoffs with the OL...Penguins and Flyers first and then Bruins and Capitols after that...Ahhhhh..... maybe a bit of Captn's too......gotta go... 2nd third about to start.....2-0 Flyers



Go Flyers!! 

If it can't be the Sabres, than I hope it will be the Flyers!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Hows Marc today?



Better than you from what I can tell. No pain pills for me yet. That 026 I sent you was a runner, just needed a tune up and whatever mods you wanted to make. Should be a little beast. I think you'll really like it. I'm interested to see what you can do to it vs. the 346XP.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Better than you from what I can tell. No pain pills for me yet. That 026 I sent you was a runner, just needed a tune up and whatever mods you wanted to make. Should be a little beast. I think you'll really like it. I'm interested to see what you can do to it vs. the 346XP.



Sounds like a great idea to me!Side by side and see what happens? I will get after both of them very soon!


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Go Flyers!!
> 
> If it can't be the Sabres, than I hope it will be the Flyers!




Does look good for Philly.........OL just got up and built me another Captn's......no need to move...just my arm....


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Doesn't look good for Philly.........OL just got up and built me another Captn's......no need to move...just my arm....



I think you mean Pittsburgh.  Philly is all over them 4-1. 

We need to get Marcie and Kelly to hang out, maybe Kelly will pick up some of her habits.


----------



## tbone75

Just checked that jug again.Dang thing is up to 73 now! Guess I will be waiting another week to see if they put another one on? Go ahead Ron chew on me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Does look good for Philly.........OL just got up and built me another Captn's......no need to move...just my arm....



Man! I don't know now?Seems to be a tie for first place SLUG ? :sword:


----------



## tbone75

You Slugs slug it out.I am going to do something! :hmm3grin2orange: Just can't decide?Turn the page or tip the glass?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Does look good for Philly.........OL just got up and built me another Captn's......no need to move...just my arm....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


>




All I got there was a red X, Dan


----------



## dancan

Is it working now LOL ?




dancan said:


>


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> I think you mean Pittsburgh.  Philly is all over them 4-1.
> 
> We need to get Marcie and Kelly to hang out, maybe Kelly will pick up some of her habits.



Yeah I had a slugg/ruhm powered hand/eye cordination issue there for a second...I changed it but you caught me!! Flyers won in the end...well actually all the way through!!

Marcie loves hockey...got me into it...now on to the next game.....had to git up and put more wood in the stove...work sucks.....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Is it working now LOL ?



No....


----------



## dancan

Well I'm not fixin' it no more , you'll have to settle for John's pic instead .


----------



## roncoinc

That was to much effort.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well I'm not fixin' it no more , you'll have to settle for John's pic instead .



Thought you would like my Dew there Dan :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

You better watch the "Dew" intake since they've started to add caffeine , you may as well start drinking coffee LOL .


----------



## tbone75

Got the 044 tank soaking.So I grabbed the 026 just to see if it would run.Cleaned the plug and filter and it fired right up!Didn't run for chit at first.But a little adjusting it took off running good!Pulled the muffler front off and opened that up. LOL Finally found a B&C that would work on it.Then went out and dropped 3 - 6" trees with it LOL It may be smaller than a 028 but I like it a lot better than one of them! Checked the compression before I did anything to it 175! Can't wait to port this little thing! I think this one is sticking around! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

This hockey game is wild !!
bos & wash


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You better watch the "Dew" intake since they've started to add caffeine , you may as well start drinking coffee LOL .



Nah I don't like coffee LOL Get more kick out of the Dew!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> This hockey game is wild !!
> bos & wash



What happen to the book? :msp_confused:


----------



## little possum

Wet and rainy here. So boring, and I havent done anything all week.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Wet and rainy here. So boring, and I havent done anything all week.



Maybe we found a new #1 Slug? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

:msp_thumbdn: I am not enjoying it. But I have to keep my arm clean. And working in the millwork shop just is not a clean environment. Not to mention there is no where to wash my arm when I reapply the burn cream. 

But I have been a slug. Did go to the auto fair. Shoulda got me some more bits while I was there and ported a few saws.


----------



## roncoinc

little possum said:


> :msp_thumbdn: I am not enjoying it. But I have to keep my arm clean. And working in the millwork shop just is not a clean environment. Not to mention there is no where to wash my arm when I reapply the burn cream.
> 
> But I have been a slug. Did go to the auto fair. Shoulda got me some more bits while I was there and ported a few saws.



What is an " auto fair " ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> This hockey game is wild !!
> bos & wash



Yes it is....good hockey....


----------



## little possum

Charlotte AutoFair - The Largest Collector Vehicle Event in the Southeast!
Car show, flea market, swap meet, etc etc. Not a good place for somebody wanting to fix up a a car, and not have any $ in their pocket.. Ask me how I know. haha


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> :msp_thumbdn: I am not enjoying it. But I have to keep my arm clean. And working in the millwork shop just is not a clean environment. Not to mention there is no where to wash my arm when I reapply the burn cream.
> 
> But I have been a slug. Did go to the auto fair. Shoulda got me some more bits while I was there and ported a few saws.



You better keep that arm clean! We can send Papa Smurf to keep you straight! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Charlotte AutoFair - The Largest Collector Vehicle Event in the Southeast!
> Car show, flea market, swap meet, etc etc. Not a good place for somebody wanting to fix up a a car, and not have any $ in their pocket.. Ask me how I know. haha



Its an Antique show! We could enter Ron :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

My oldest is stopping over for a visit so I won't be back for a bit.Plus I better get out of here before pappy sees what I just said :hmm3grin2orange: :byebye:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is....good hockey....



SCORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
glad OT didnt last to long.
maybe another Canadian beer mug for boston this year ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got the 044 tank soaking.So I grabbed the 026 just to see if it would run.Cleaned the plug and filter and it fired right up!Didn't run for chit at first.But a little adjusting it took off running good!Pulled the muffler front off and opened that up. LOL Finally found a B&C that would work on it.Then went out and dropped 3 - 6" trees with it LOL It may be smaller than a 028 but I like it a lot better than one of them! Checked the compression before I did anything to it 175! Can't wait to port this little thing! I think this one is sticking around! LOL



I built an 026 I found today in the parts saw pile, used a jug that I had turned .015 off the base and with a gasket I get .018 squish, started and ran it for a few mins to burn out any oil in the P&C and then tested it for comp while still quite warm, its blowing a tad over 200 and it has a new OEM piston with new rings that have not seated as yet, this thing is going to be a keeper....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> SCORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> glad OT didnt last to long.
> maybe another Canadian beer mug for boston this year ??



LOL Could be...excellent game!!!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> SCORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> glad OT didnt last to long.
> maybe another Canadian beer mug for boston this year ??





Cantdog said:


> LOL Could be...excellent game!!!



You guy's sound like the guy that just bought a loto ticket and is telling you how he's gonna spend his winnings LOL .
I got a Bil who would be happy if Boston got the beermug one more time , single guy with so many hockey cards that a part of his house smell like bubble gum


----------



## tbone75

Daughter just went home. Done had supper so I think I will slug out now :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Daughter just went home. Done had supper so I think I will slug out now :hmm3grin2orange:



Me too....supper, and a Ballantine, wood stove and I have a bad case of the slows. Two hockey games back to back wore me right out LOL!!!


----------



## farrell

evening kids!
no flushin hydrants tonight to cold and with 12"-18" snow comin by tuesday prolly wont do it tomorrow neither.
picked up my cousins 288 lite to work on.
ran the 372 and 268 cuttin some slab wood up for the up comin parties.
now i am gonna sit on my couch and stay warm!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> evening kids!
> no flushin hydrants tonight to cold and with 12"-18" snow comin by tuesday prolly wont do it tomorrow neither.
> picked up my cousins 288 lite to work on.
> ran the 372 and 268 cuttin some slab wood up for the up comin parties.
> now i am gonna sit on my couch and stay warm!



Another slug in the race !!
you'll never catch speedy


----------



## dancan

Now it's a sport LOL


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Another slug in the race !!
> you'll never catch speedy



nope! not even gonna try
i should go look at the 288 and see what i can figure out. but that involves goin out into the winter!
my cousin switched carbs in it and he says it doesnt run right and wont stay runnin. lil vague!


----------



## farrell

the 268 is really runnin good! still a rottin pig to start!!! my uncle wants to take it with him loggin one day told him have at it!


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



:hmm3grin2orange: I am winning


----------



## tbone75

Ron and Robin are about a week behind us! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Now it's a sport LOL



Dan you doof! Them is snails! Slugs don't have shells! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PB

I love slugs.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> I love slugs.



Dang all you guys up North are MEEN :msp_sneaky: EDIT: Can't include Robin! Hes a nice guy! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dan you doof! Them is snails! Slugs don't have shells! :hmm3grin2orange:



Snails are just longrange slugs with camo.....when they get tired they retract and go to sleep looking like a stone.....just sneaky hard shell slugs...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Snails are just longrange slugs with camo.....when they get tired they retract and go to sleep looking like a stone.....just sneaky hard shell slugs...



Dang! I need me a shell! Nap time anywhere


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dang! I need me a shell! Nap time anywhere



LOL That's where this snail is headed....nite all!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL That's where this snail is headed....nite all!!



Nite Robin :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure are boring tonight!:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Things are quieton here, I am lining up some parts and checking Media Cat for some parts numbers. Got a lot of parts coming my way through the mail, hope they all get here before I leave for San Fran again.


----------



## tbone75

I bought one of them 52mm 372 P&C kits from that kafar place for 73 bucks shipped.Can't see where its any different than the other one?Same coating and all.For that price I will give it a try?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Things are quieton here, I am lining up some parts and checking Media Cat for some parts numbers. Got a lot of parts coming my way through the mail, hope they all get here before I leave for San Fran again.



How soon you going?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How soon you going?



Leaving May first and returning on May 15th.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Leaving May first and returning on May 15th.



Coming up fast! LOL Better order them parts express mail! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Coming up fast! LOL Better order them parts express mail! LOL



Does not really matter if they all get here before I leave, my daughter will pickup any that come in after I leave.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Does not really matter if they all get here before I leave, my daughter will pickup any that come in after I leave.



You got it all covered then :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You got it all covered then :hmm3grin2orange:



You got it...LOL
Seldom a week goes by without parts and saws arriving.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got it...LOL
> Seldom a week goes by without parts and saws arriving.



May be easier for you to open a parts store? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May be easier for you to open a parts store? :hmm3grin2orange:



I will soon need a wharehouse....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pack up time, night all.


----------



## farrell

i pass out at puter for a couple hours and everybody goes to to bed! slackers!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i pass out at puter for a couple hours and everybody goes to to bed! slackers!



I am back up :bang: Must have over did it plus the (snow) tomorrow :msp_confused:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I am back up :bang: Must have over did it plus the (snow) tomorrow :msp_confused:



glad to see someone is still up


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> glad to see someone is still up



Could be a long night? I guess I shouldn't been playing with Stihls? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You getting a bunch of snow up there Adam?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Could be a long night? I guess I shouldn't been playing with Stihls? :hmm3grin2orange:



i cant believe you would do such thing:msp_scared:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You getting a bunch of snow up there Adam?



they are claiming 12"-18" by tuesday


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> they are claiming 12"-18" by tuesday



YUK ! You keep that chit up there! They say were getting rain and snow both tomorrow?


----------



## tbone75

If I can't sleep I will go work on the half breed LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> YUK ! You keep that chit up there! They say were getting rain and snow both tomorrow?



hell i dont want it either!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> If I can't sleep I will go work on the half breed LOL



i thought about goin and workin on the 350 and the wife said i wasnt allowed to port it:msp_sad:
or goin to take a look at the 288. gonna check over the whole saw. he mentioned before havin me port it!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i thought about goin and workin on the 350 and the wife said i wasnt allowed to port it:msp_sad:
> or goin to take a look at the 288. gonna check over the whole saw. he mentioned before havin me port it!



Man she aint no fun :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Man she aint no fun :hmm3grin2orange:



nope not since she claimed it as her saw!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> nope not since she claimed it as her saw!



:hmm3grin2orange: Guess you need a 346!


----------



## tbone75

Another 350 would be fine too!They run just as good!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Guess you need a 346!



YES.....yes i do!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Another 350 would be fine too!They run just as good!



thought about gettin a new 353 instead of a 346.........but have to wait for money


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Another 350 would be fine too!They run just as good!



the GTG i went to last year i ran a 350 with a 346 top end on it and really didnt see much difference between it and my 350!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> the GTG i went to last year i ran a 350 with a 346 top end on it and really didnt see much difference between it and my 350!



I really don't think there is any difference in the way they run?I have one with the 346 top end and 2 with the 350 top ends.I can't tell any difference in them?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I really don't think there is any difference in the way they run?I have one with the 346 top end and 2 with the 350 top ends.I can't tell any difference in them?



it was maybe a second faster than mine in the same wood! so..................is the $100 extra bucks worth it? i am undecided!!!! cause a new 353 would get ported in short order so it would be better than a stock 346 which prolly wouldnt get ported


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> it was maybe a second faster than mine in the same wood! so..................is the $100 extra bucks worth it? i am undecided!!!!



Just not sure they are?


----------



## tbone75

My Mastermind 346 is just plain wicked! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just not sure they are?



dont know? but i do know the 350/353 are [email protected] good saws that can not be denied!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> My Mastermind 346 is just plain wicked! LOL



bet it is!


----------



## tbone75

Once I get this other 346 ported I can check it against the ported 350 with the 346 top end?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Once I get this other 346 ported I can check it against the ported 350 with the 346 top end?



yep!


----------



## tbone75

I am real temped to have my buddy shave a little off the 346 jug? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I am real temped to have my buddy shave a little off the 346 jug? LOL



then do it! i would like to have it done to the 372 squish is @ .030 with no gasket!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> then do it! i would like to have it done to the 372 squish is @ .030 with no gasket!



He turned the pop up on the half breed piston.He could shave the jug easy enough.I hope? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> He turned the pop up on the half breed piston.He could shave the jug easy enough.I hope? LOL



i would imagine so! not that hard need a lathe, fixture to hold it, indicate it true, and turn it down! EASY!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i would imagine so! not that hard need a lathe, fixture to hold it, indicate it true, and turn it down! EASY!



He has all that and a nice mill in his garage! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> He has all that and a nice mill in his garage! LOL



shouldnt be a problem then! remember john i live in the the tool capital of the world lots of friends in tool and die and i have been a machinist since i got outta school.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> shouldnt be a problem then! remember john i live in the the tool capital of the world lots of friends in tool and die and i have been a machinist since i got outta school.



That is something I would love to learn! I have a very old mill LOL Haven't done anything with it yet.It will go in the garage when I get it built.


----------



## tbone75

I have been looking for a lathe for a while now.Just haven't found one I can afford! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That is something I would love to learn! I have a very old mill LOL Haven't done anything with it yet.It will go in the garage when I get it built.



i miss makin chips! all i do now is push green button on six axis cnc grinders. not near as much fun! best way to find a lathe would be a tool shop auction. not knowing what you can a afford.........i think msc.com has small ones you wouldnt need anything big or fancy.


----------



## farrell

Bench, Engine, Heavy Production & Toolroom Lathes - Lathes | MSCDirect.com


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i miss makin chips! all i do now is push green button on six axis cnc grinders. not near as much fun! best way to find a lathe would be a tool shop auction. not knowing what you can a afford.........i think msc.com has small ones you wouldnt need anything big or fancy.



I will check that msc.com place! i have my Uncle out in Indiana looking for one.He bought a bridgeport mill for 800 bucks!Got him looking for another one of them too! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I will check that msc.com place! i have my Uncle out in Indiana looking for one.He bought a bridgeport mill for 800 bucks!Got him looking for another one of them too! LOL



check my last post. a digital readout on that bridgeport would be a nice addition! i would be happy to come learn you if you want!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Bench, Engine, Heavy Production & Toolroom Lathes - Lathes | MSCDirect.com



Thanks Adam! My Uncle has a nice metal working shop but hes 250 miles away! LOL He is just down right amazing on what he can make build or do!He has 2 shops one for wood and one for metal! I will have to find the pics of my bed and dressers he made for me!They are sweet!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> check my last post. a digital readout on that bridgeport would be a nice addition! i would be happy to come learn you if you want!



My buddy don't have that on his.My Uncle does LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Adam! My Uncle has a nice metal working shop but hes 250 miles away! LOL He is just down right amazing on what he can make build or do!He has 2 shops one for wood and one for metal! I will have to find the pics of my bed and dressers he made for me!They are sweet!



we could make a weekend out of it! LOL
i would like to see them!
i have watched guys do some cool stuff on a cnc retrofitted bridgeport with an indexable sine plate and a rotary 4th axis!


----------



## farrell

in all actuality if you had a mill cnc retrofitted and a 4th axis prolly could get away without a lathe!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> we could make a weekend out of it! LOL
> i would like to see them!
> i have watched guys do some cool stuff on a cnc retrofitted bridgeport with an indexable sine plate and a rotary 4th axis!



He makes the wood spindles on a metal lathe.They are real nice spirals!Then cuts them in half for the fronts of them.All solid oak and HEAVY! LOL I bet this one dresser is 500 lbs. !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> he makes the wood spindles on a metal lathe.they are real nice spirals!then cuts them in half for the fronts of them.all solid oak and heavy! Lol i bet this one dresser is 500 lbs. !



nice!


----------



## tbone75

Forgot to ask about your wife! Any word on the test yet?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Forgot to ask about your wife! Any word on the test yet?



no sir not yet.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> no sir not yet.



Sure hope its nothing! A weekend trip one of these days would be great! I have more saws than you know what to do with! :hmm3grin2orange: And myself! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sure hope its nothing! A weekend trip one of these days would be great! I have more saws than you know what to do with! :hmm3grin2orange: And myself! :hmm3grin2orange:



sure hope its nothing!!!!!!! she is scared to death!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
that would be fun! no doubt!:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

You ever hear of Longeburger baskets? The OL works there weaving them.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You ever hear of Longeburger baskets? The OL works there weaving them.



cant say that i have.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> sure hope its nothing!!!!!!! she is scared to death!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> that would be fun! no doubt!:msp_smile:



Real hard not to worry.But its usually nothing most times.I have had a lot of test done on me over the years for different things.The waiting to know just SUCKS!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Real hard not to worry.But its usually nothing most times.I have had a lot of test done on me over the years for different things.The waiting to know just SUCKS!



yep


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> cant say that i have.



They sell them things all over the world!They have tours in the plant all summer long with people coming from all over the USA ! Several bus loads every day! Them people are nuts! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sure is a lot of visitors in here at 3 in the morning? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> They sell them things all over the world!They have tours in the plant all summer long with people coming from all over the USA ! Several bus loads every day! Them people are nuts! LOL



we have places around here like that! riverside inn and others especially walmart! loads and loads of canadians come here shopping year round!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sure is a lot of visitors in here at 3 in the morning? LOL



yep


----------



## tbone75

Got a question on shaving a jug.I keep thinking its just to raise the compression.Why do they all take so much off the jug and then cut the squish bad too?Why not just shave just enough off to set the squish?


----------



## tbone75

I am not real smart on porting. LOL I know part of its to adjust the timing too.


----------



## tbone75

I got to go do something? LOL Can't sit any longer! Getting way to stiff! Catch you after bit Adam!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I am not real smart on porting. LOL I know part of its to adjust the timing too.



i am not that far into it neither but.... every jug i have seen the guys turn down they also did a pop up to keep the squish @ .020 or so to raise compression then start adjusting port timing


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I got to go do something? LOL Can't sit any longer! Getting way to stiff! Catch you after bit Adam!



ttyl


----------



## farrell

i think this will work as an example........
the squish on the 372 is @ .030 so if you turn that .030 off the base of the jug it eliminates the squish band so in order to get it back you turn a .020 pop up on the piston. currently i could turn .010 of the jug just to get the squish to .020 and not do a pop up


----------



## dancan

I see the slugzz were yaking up a storm , now they're gone to ZZZSlackerland .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan you doof! Them is snails! Slugs don't have shells! :hmm3grin2orange:



Stihl funny LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hey Dan were stihl here :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I see , you covered the night shift LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I see , you covered the night shift LOL



I stayed in bed for 2-1/2 hrs. :bang: Going to be another long day!


----------



## dancan

Since you're up , get a hold of Randy and volunteer some time at the jail on the backshift LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Since you're up , get a hold of Randy and volunteer some time at the jail on the backshift LOL



Never been to jail.And never plan on it!Not even to visit! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All...Pretty sluggish here this morning...rain and wind.....all day I guess...tonight too. Looks like saw work today...got to clean up this 630V and order a piston for it. Guess I'll dig out the beadblast cabinet...got the cyl for the 630 to blast and also a 268XP cyl, a 90 cyl, a 451EV cyl, and a 49SP cyl to blast as well. Might as well do them all to once and get it over with...love the way they come out but pretty darn tedious work. While I'm at it I better blast a couple other items too. I just recieved the flywheel side NOS case half for a 66E/70E to go with NOS the clutch side I already had. They both have some light surface corrision on the mating surfaces and cyl deck. I'll just tape off the painted areas and give them a quick blast to clean them up. I am planning on building from the cases up a 66E that will be as nice as the 70E I built earlier.....I have a near new NOS P&C for it that has been run but not even enough to get dirty. Should be a fun build and will make a nice match in the collection for the 70E. Damn.... I guess I had better blast that 66E cyl too while I 'm at it!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Morning All...Pretty sluggish here this morning...rain and wind.....all day I guess...tonight too. Looks like saw work today...got to clean up this 630V and order a piston for it. Guess I'll dig out the beadblast cabinet...got the cyl for the 630 to blast and also a 268XP cyl, a 90 cyl, a 451EV cyl, and a 49SP cyl to blast as well. Might as well do them all to once and get it over with...love the way they come out but pretty darn tedious work. While I'm at it I better blast a couple other items too. I just recieved the flywheel side NOS case half for a 66E/70E to go with NOS the clutch side I already had. They both have some light surface corrision on the mating surfaces and cyl deck. I'll just tape off the painted areas and give them a quick blast to clean them up. I am planning on building from the cases up a 66E that will be as nice as the 70E I built earlier.....I have a near new NOS P&C for it that has been run but not even enough to get dirty. Should be a fun build and will make a nice match in the collection for the 70E. Damn.... I guess I had better blast that 66E cyl too while I 'm at it!!!



Dang ! BLAST it all !!!

At least it,s not snow,like in PA and Ohier


----------



## sefh3

Mornin all
I finally made the deal with my friends son yesterday. I ended up with about 22 or so saws 6 or so leaf blowers and a ton of pieces and parts. Two buckets full of chain and one full of bars. Most of the saws are Poulan Pro's, Craftsman, and a few older Homelites. No Stihl or Husky. Mostly trading material. I did get a Li'l tiller from Huffco. I'm needing a recoil housing for it. That will be nice for the flower beds. I'll try to get a few pictures tonight. It was dark when I got back home last night.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Dang ! BLAST it all !!!
> 
> At least it,s not snow,like in PA and Ohier



That is crazy. NY has about 10 inches already.


----------



## PB

Forecast for my parents house in PA. I am sure they are not happy about this. 

7-Day Forecast for Latitude 42°N and Longitude 79.81°W


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Fellas, its gonna be a pretty chitty flippycapping week here. busy as all get out. But it gets a lot better after Friday. so hopefully i can make it through and start playing with....errr, i mean, working on saws again


----------



## tbone75

Windy as all get out here!Cold crappy day out there.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas. 

John gonna send you a PM soon.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas.
> 
> John gonna send you a PM soon.



Send away! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas.
> 
> John gonna send you a PM soon.



Whats up shorty! 

i was gonna see you were gonna be in town in about two weeks. I might be coming through St louis, might stop by.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John for some reason i cant send a PM right now? Must not have enough service??? 

STL ya say? Watta doing there?


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John for some reason i cant send a PM right now? Must not have enough service???
> 
> STL ya say? Watta doing there?



Moving some freight! lol. Im doing a favor for a professor and driving a 24' uhaul from auburn to St. Louis with all the student work and delivering it to Emerson tool company. they're renting me a car to return in, and i might have an extra day.


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> Mornin all
> I finally made the deal with my friends son yesterday. I ended up with about 22 or so saws 6 or so leaf blowers and a ton of pieces and parts. Two buckets full of chain and one full of bars. Most of the saws are Poulan Pro's, Craftsman, and a few older Homelites. No Stihl or Husky. Mostly trading material. I did get a Li'l tiller from Huffco. I'm needing a recoil housing for it. That will be nice for the flower beds. I'll try to get a few pictures tonight. It was dark when I got back home last night.



Nice haul!! Congrats!


----------



## farrell

afternoon kids!
havent been very busy today!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> afternoon kids!
> havent been very busy today!



Where you been? Sleeping all day :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Where you been? Sleeping all day :hmm3grin2orange:



nope only bout and hour and a half! baby had a dr. appointment and had to get a few things at the walmart.


----------



## sefh3

diggers_dad said:


> Nice haul!! Congrats!



DId you get your box yet?


----------



## sefh3

John,
I did get the box that you sent me. Thank you. I'll keep everyone posted on this project.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John,
> I did get the box that you sent me. Thank you. I'll keep everyone posted on this project.



Good I may need to watch to do this 024 I have! LOL Not tearing into the 026 just yet.I want to run it a little more first.Then take the grinder to it!


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> DId you get your box yet?



What was in it? Homelites or Poulans? If you sent two nice little Poulans then YES! Very well packed. I have several "favors" out right now and can't remember what the return address was on the box?!?!? 

Did the stuff I sent work out for what you needed?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Good I may need to watch to do this 024 I have! LOL Not tearing into the 026 just yet.I want to run it a little more first.Then take the grinder to it!



If that's the one I sent I didn't charge you enough!!!!


----------



## farrell

looked for my favorite turkey loads today since i shot the last one i had last year. i bought a couple boxes like five years ago they were $15 for ten shells they are now $40 for ten


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> If that's the one I sent I didn't charge you enough!!!!



Yep the 026 just needed a little tuning!Strong little saw! Thanks :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Yep the 026 just needed a little tuning!Strong little saw! Thanks :hmm3grin2orange:



Now that it's tuned.......







*Send it back!*:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> looked for my favorite turkey loads today since i shot the last one i had last year. i bought a couple boxes like five years ago they were $15 for ten shells they are now $40 for ten



Just tell Obama thanks :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Now that it's tuned.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Send it back!*:bang::bang::bang:



No :big_smile: Like I told Jerry that one found a good home :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just tell Obama thanks :hmm3grin2orange:



needless to say i didnt buy any. i will just let them turkey walk up to me and hit them with a stick!


----------



## tbone75

May need to purdy it up a little too? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> needless to say i didnt buy any. i will just let them turkey walk up to me and hit them with a stick!



About time to load your own! One of them Lee loaders is cheap and work just fine! I have 3 of them LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> About time to load your own! One of them Lee loaders is cheap and work just fine! I have 3 of them LOL



oh i have thought bout it! the shells i like leveled a bird @ 60 yards out of the trusty 870 in 3"!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> oh i have thought bout it! the shells i like leveled a bird @ 60 yards out of the trusty 870 in 3"!



That is good for any shot gun! I (would)cheat and use a .22 out the window :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Think I will take a little nap.Then get back to cleaning the half breed. LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Moving some freight! lol. Im doing a favor for a professor and driving a 24' uhaul from auburn to St. Louis with all the student work and delivering it to Emerson tool company. they're renting me a car to return in, and i might have an extra day.



That sounds like a deal marc!
Im 2 hours north of STL


----------



## PB

farrell said:


> looked for my favorite turkey loads today since i shot the last one i had last year. i bought a couple boxes like five years ago they were $15 for ten shells they are now $40 for ten



Winchester Supreme turkey loads? Be careful they have the new loads that are Xtended range that are SUPER expensive and are still in the black box. I almost made the mistake a few weeks back. I have taken birds out to 50 yards with the standard Supreme loads, wonder how far out I could go with the extended range?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

jus checkin in. been super busy and haven't even had chance to keep up. trust all are doin well.


----------



## diggers_dad

jerrycmorrow said:


> jus checkin in. been super busy and haven't even had chance to keep up. trust all are doin well.



Good to hear from you. Wondered where you had been. Just busy at work for me.


----------



## tbone75

Been messing with the half breed.Put the jug on to check the squish.That didn't work so well!My pop up is just a teeney bit to big.Not sure why because it measures the same as the old one ? The skirts are wider on the new piston.Plus the more I look at this jug the less I like it. Think I would be better off to just get another jug and start over?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Been messing with the half breed.Put the jug on to check the squish.That didn't work so well!My pop up is just a teeney bit to big.Not sure why because it measures the same as the old one ? The skirts are wider on the new piston.Plus the more I look at this jug the less I like it. Think I would be better off to just get another jug and start over?



Throw the whole flippycappin crappy old creamsickle away !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Throw the whole flippycappin crappy old creamsickle away !!



Nope :hmm3grin2orange: Got the worst of it cleaned up now! :hmm3grin2orange: I will make it run!


----------



## dancan

No slugizm for me , on top of working the day job , I sharpened 325 cutters and 330 rakers (I should have used my chain grinder) , dressed 5 bars , cleaned up and refuelled 5 saws , then I lost 20 minutes of my life talking to the BIL who was looking for a gas cap for his golf cart and couldn't understand why I didn't /wouldn't have one , he finally got it when I asked him if he ever put gas in a car/truck that had one just like it , his answer was no so I had to get to the point ......then he got it .


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Throw the whole flippycappin crappy old creamsickle away !!




No really.....I'm interested...tell us how you REALLY feel Ron....LOL!!!

Dismal day here..sheets of rain...gusty winds...went up to do Hoss..he was wet and had rolled in the dirt/mud...pretty boy.....

went to leave and broke the fence/gate...unplugged and working on repair...serious downpour....Hoss and I ran for the stall..shared stall with dirty, wet Hoss for 20 mins.....nice.....

Got back to the shop and started to get the afore mentioned cyls ready for the blast cabinet...more to do than I had thought and changed the plan a tad. Ended up with this order,left to right, the Jonsereds 90, Husky 268XP, Jonsered 630, Husky 262XP and finally the Jonsereds 49SP. First pics are front and rear...cyls prepped and threaded holes plugged...next are blasted front and rear...got to change the media..end result is to dirty..the cyls didnt turn out as bright as earlier cyls but are clean enough.

This is the rundown on why I blasted these particular clys;

The Jonsereds 90 is going to be ported and installed on a Jonsereds 80 platform....another sleeper of sorts.

The Husky 268XP cly will also be ported (more) and installed on the Jonsered 630 build to take the place of the 61/268XP

The Jonsered 630 cyl (stock) will be installed as a replacement cyl with a new Meteor piston on a client's 630 V.

The 262XP cyl will also be ported and installed on the 261/262XP build.

The 49SP cyl will remain stock and be installed with the first ever aftermarket piston offered ( Northwoods Saw) in a saw built with new seals, fuel lines, carb kit etc. to test this new piston. (more on this in a later thread)

So this is how I spent my crappy day...LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> No slugizm for me , on top of working the day job , I sharpened 325 cutters and 330 rakers (I should have used my chain grinder) , dressed 5 bars , cleaned up and refuelled 5 saws , then I lost 20 minutes of my life talking to the BIL who was looking for a gas cap for his golf cart and couldn't understand why I didn't /wouldn't have one , he finally got it when I asked him if he ever put gas in a car/truck that had one just like it , his answer was no so I had to get to the point ......then he got it .



Gee Dan...you didn't have to be so meen to the BIL did you???.....we all know you have a stash of golf cart gas caps...LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Well , He is one of them pig headed , dyed in the wool , true blue , dye hard , stubborn , blinded by fiction , living in his own world , single guy , I make more money than you , no common sense or mechanical skills Boston Bruins fan .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Well , He is one of them pig headed , dyed in the wool , true blue , dye hard , stubborn , blinded by fiction , living in his own world , single guy , I make more money than you , no common sense or mechanical skills Boston Bruins fan .




LOL!! Is that your inner child speaking or is that the way you really feel about the inn laws???? LOL!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

You guys sound like you had a wonderful day :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

LOL HaHaHaHaHa !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Well , He is one of them pig headed , dyed in the wool , true blue , dye hard , stubborn , blinded by fiction , living in his own world , single guy , I make more money than you , no common sense or mechanical skills Boston Bruins fan .



So ?? whats your problem ??
you list a bunch of good points about him and complain ??
Jeeze !!


----------



## tbone75

My day has been fun too.Got the mower running finally!Let the kid take off on it so I could work on this PIA half breed saw :hmm3grin2orange: Its a challenge for sure! I bet I get it running!.........................Some day :hmm3grin2orange: Going to make a shim and see where that gets me? I did notice something else they didn't do on it when they ported it.Gasket and muffler were not matched up at all.This is one of the things I don't like about this jug.Not to sure I want to even it up?


----------



## dancan

6054 headlights , 4 phillips screws on a trim ring to hold them in place plus 1 3 prong electrical plug , undo 2 screws , bend the trimring down , unplug then repeat in reverse order .
It took 2 of the BILs 2.5 hours before they admitted defeat and got me to change the headlight .
That was several years ago , maybe they got smarter ?


----------



## Cantdog

Now that's pretty wild John....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 6054 headlights , 4 phillips screws on a trim ring to hold them in place plus 1 3 prong electrical plug , undo 2 screws , bend the trimring down , unplug then repeat in reverse order .
> It took 2 of the BILs 2.5 hours before they admitted defeat and got me to change the headlight .
> That was several years ago , maybe they got smarter ?



I know some people like that!Takes 2 of them to change a light bulb!One to hold the bulb and one to turn the ladder :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 6054 headlights , 4 phillips screws on a trim ring to hold them in place plus 1 3 prong electrical plug , undo 2 screws , bend the trimring down , unplug then repeat in reverse order .
> It took 2 of the BILs 2.5 hours before they admitted defeat and got me to change the headlight .
> That was several years ago , maybe they got smarter ?



Yuh think???..LOL!! Some people should NOT try to fix things that are below their intelligence level........LOL!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Is that your inner child speaking or is that the way you really feel about the inn laws???? LOL!!!!!



I'll help any of them any day but only 1 outa 7 will return the favor , I know what to expect LOL so I'm never disappointed .


And yes I'm sorry Ron you're right , Single Guy is not a bad thing at times .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Now that's pretty wild John....



Makes me wonder about it?


----------



## dancan

Geez , 17 guests down there , must be closet Hosekee luvers not wanting to be outed LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Makes me wonder about it?



LOL!! Is it supposed to look like that stock?? ( I know little of Stihl configurations)


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Geez , 17 guests down there , must be closet Hosekee luvers not wanting to be outed LOL .




Naw...I think they are Stihlactites........or is it Stihlagmites??? I can never remember.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Is it supposed to look like that stock?? ( I know little of Stihl configurations)



Not even close! LOL I think someone tryed to mill it out?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'll help any of them any day but only 1 outa 7 will return the favor , I know what to expect LOL so I'm never disappointed .
> And yes I'm sorry Ron you're right , Single Guy is not a bad thing at times .



Bruins fan is a good thing too !!
BTW,,Robin,,did you see the hi stick that hit a bruin on the mouth,split his lip and drew blood ??
the ref's didnt,,should have been a 4 minit penalty..would have ended the game.

19 down there now dan 
they are all watching YOU !! LOL !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Not even close! LOL I think someone tryed to mill it out?



Ahhh.......it looks like they did.....I didn't expect Adreas would have been that radical.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Bruins fan is a good thing too !!
> BTW,,Robin,,did you see the hi stick that hit a bruin on the mouth,split his lip and drew blood ??
> the ref's didnt,,should have been a 4 minit penalty..would have ended the game.
> 
> 19 down there now dan
> they are all watching YOU !! LOL !



21 now!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Naw...I think they are Stihlactites........or is it Stihlagmites??? I can never remember.......



Could be ......I guess . Well that or closet Hosekees has Stihl got to be better than Klingons .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Naw...I think they are Stihlactites........or is it Stihlagmites??? I can never remember.......



Both the results of stihl drool..


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ahhh.......it looks like they did.....I didn't expect Adreas would have been that radical.....



It was running at one time that way? :msp_confused:


----------



## sefh3

As promised, here are some pictures of the haul I picked up. 2 blowers are running already tonight. 























Plus got a Jacobson snow blower. Forget pics of it.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Bruins fan is a good thing too !!
> BTW,,Robin,,did you see the hi stick that hit a bruin on the mouth,split his lip and drew blood ??
> the ref's didnt,,should have been a 4 minit penalty..would have ended the game.
> 
> 19 down there now dan
> they are all watching YOU !! LOL !



No I didn't Ron must have been near the end.......I'm on air TV and since the digital change up I have very spotty reception here under the southside of the mountain (towers on the northside...45 + miles away) sucks unless atmospheric conditions ar right.


----------



## dancan

26 ! , never seen it that busy down there LOL
I think the bus has a flat so I'm off to change it .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> It was running at one time that way? :msp_confused:



Put a base gasket in and thrash it till it dies,,then throw it away


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Both the results of stihl drool..



But one is updrool and the other is downdrool or dribble/buildup......may well be just a point of veiw thing.....LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> As promised, here are some pictures of the haul I picked up. 2 blowers are running already tonight.
> Plus got a Jacobson snow blower. Forget pics of it.



I need the air filter from that old sears U4G


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Put a base gasket in and thrash it till it dies,,then throw it away



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 26 ! , never seen it that busy down there LOL
> I think the bus has a flat so I'm off to change it .



How's that tire change going????....need help???


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My day has been fun too.Got the mower running finally!Let the kid take off on it so I could work on this PIA half breed saw :hmm3grin2orange: Its a challenge for sure! I bet I get it running!.........................Some day :hmm3grin2orange: Going to make a shim and see where that gets me? I did notice something else they didn't do on it when they ported it.Gasket and muffler were not matched up at all.This is one of the things I don't like about this jug.Not to sure I want to even it up?



I recognize that port work.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I need the air filter from that old sears U4G



You have been looking for that filter for as long as I have been on here!And long before I bet? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Is it supposed to look like that stock?? ( I know little of Stihl configurations)



Hardly!!
I know who ported that cylinder.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I recognize that port work.



From when I posted it before?Or before that?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hardly!!
> I know who ported that cylinder.....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: Did it run very good?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 26 ! , never seen it that busy down there LOL
> I think the bus has a flat so I'm off to change it .



Nite Dan.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Did it run very good?



I can ask him. He has done quite a few of those stepped exhaust ports on a number of cylinders, not shure which one you got, the reject most likely.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hardly!!
> I know who ported that cylinder.....LOL



I think I remember you mentioning this type of port lip/jump before on a different saw.......as an experimental thing...more or less...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> From when I posted it before?Or before that?



I won`t let the cat out of the bag but he has posted on here that I did help him get started at porting chainsaw cylinders.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I think I remember you mentioning this type of port lip/jump before on a different saw.......as an experimental thing...more or less...



The term is ,step.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I won`t let the cat out of the bag but he has posted on here that I did help him get started at porting chainsaw cylinders.



Don't matter who did it. LOL I will see if it will run ?


----------



## Cantdog

Dan...DAN....it's OK the guests are all gone now...get back on the bus......I just poured the last of the Jamesons.........Dan???


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The term is ,step.



A little off center. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> the term is ,step.



ok.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A little off center. LOL



It takes a lot of practice and experience to get everything symetrical.


----------



## roncoinc

Dang Dan sceered all the guesties away !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Dang Dan sceered all the guesties away !!



Naww, that was me, I am the number 1 meenie on here....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dang Dan sceered all the guesties away !!



Can't blame you.Your to quiet!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Believe it or not i had a rememory !!
i remember that step job thing and some goings on about it and something about the start of it and who followed up on it . 
now what did i have for lunch ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Dang Dan sceered all the guesties away !!



Dang ol' Dan....I'll just have drive off on five wheels.......but I'll have to remember which side has the most body roll!!!


----------



## tbone75

I can't stay awake any longer! Maybe I will sleep tonight?


----------



## Cantdog

So Jerry what gains can be expected from a stepped exhaust port?? And why?? Just from a logical point it seem a flowed port floor would be better.....however I know that sometimes what seems logical is not always what works best....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I can't stay awake any longer! Maybe I will sleep tonight?



Well sweet hay sues John...you been up the last 28 hrs straight gabbin......go to bed!!! Nite.....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ok its almost 10 here and I finally got all the work done for today!

Been working at the mill or half the day, then got to work on my saws today alittle. 

John, ill send you a PM tonight sometime? Its about the EEEKKKOOO! 

Things are going very good here though. Been getting alot done at the mill! Was putting in electric wire in today, electric company is suppose to come hook it up Wednesday. Digging that 125' trench through asphalt sure was a job! :msp_thumbdn:
Got the mill up and running, she is cutting straight and true after some fine tuning. Got the place and all of the trash out of the way, the holes in the walls, broken tin fixed. Have yet to put in new windows and she'll be good to go! Dad and I looked at about 20,000 feet of logs for sale, got a good price for them, and still won the bid! Lots of good grade, some pallet, but for the most part lots of good logs. Should start milling end of this week. Have spent 8,000 dollars in a week and a half but should start turning some money soon.


----------



## youngbuck$

*Junkyard p65 starts now but bogs out when load is applied.... suggestions? diaphram?*

I recently scored a buncha saws at 20 cents a lb, starting to figure it out a little help would be good. Old barnacle Parp isnt around for questioning.


----------



## roncoinc

youngbuck$ said:


> I recently scored a buncha saws at 20 cents a lb, starting to figure it out a little help would be good. Old barnacle Parp isnt around for questioning.



Who is " old barnacle Parp " ?


----------



## farrell

evening guys!
ron got the package today! Thanks!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

P.S Ron, I have your check, and B&C Sitting here. Just need to get to the post office


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> P.S Ron, I have your check, and B&C Sitting here. Just need to get to the post office


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


>



Sorry gotta ruin your smile, There is no chain. Just the bar and check :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> evening guys!
> ron got the package today! Thanks!



Do you remember instructions about the stencil ??
ever see that movie ? famouse logging movie.
those bits work nice,go easy on them and dont bear down,use the full length gently and they will last and get a chain sharp as a razor.


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sorry gotta ruin your smile, There is no chain. Just the bar and check :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Do you remember instructions about the stencil ??
> ever see that movie ? famouse logging movie.
> those bits work nice,go easy on them and dont bear down,use the full length gently and they will last and get a chain sharp as a razor.



yes sir!
no sir!
yes sir!


----------



## dancan

I see the ZZZSlackerz are doing what they do best ......................Zzzzzzzzz .





Cantdog said:


> How's that tire change going????....need help???



Thanks for the offer but I got it covered , lots of experience LOL



roncoinc said:


> Dang Dan sceered all the guesties away !!



They must have left with me on the bus .


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Got a little sleep for a change!Stihl got up twice to get comfey again. LOL


----------



## dancan

John , give Robin a call . I don't think he can get the bus started LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , give Robin a call . I don't think he can get the bus started LOL .



Let him sleep a little LOL It won't hurt him none :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All....Stihl raining here....foggy too...but by the look of the radar it might be about over.....looks like I should get that cussed mower out and sharpen her up and change the oil....gotta take the wood splitter off the tractor and put the tiller on too....couple days of sunshine after this rain and things will really take off. Much as I hate mowing, I also hate buying hay....so in a week or so ol' Hoss will be on his own!! He has about 15 acres of pasture all to himself....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> John , give Robin a call . I don't think he can get the bus started LOL .



It would have been easier if you hadn't taken the crank with you when you got off.......fortunately I live on the side of the mountain and parked it pointing down hill......stihl rides like it's only got 5 wheels....you sure you tightened those lugnutz on the passengerside duals???


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> It would have been easier if you hadn't taken the crank with you when you got off.......fortunately I live on the side of the mountain and parked it pointing down hill......stihl rides like it's only got 5 wheels....you sure you tightened those lugnutz on the passengerside duals???



Dan would do that you know! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> It would have been easier if you hadn't taken the crank with you .............





I left the crank in N.H. for ya !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I left the crank in N.H. for ya !



You need a lot more than a crank to get that Smurf going! :hmm3grin2orange: Maybe a little 440 would get him going? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

BTW I could use some cranking up or something? Its cold in here and I stihl haven't been able to go get the stove going! I can get down the steps but that trip back up???


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I left the cranky in N.H. for ya !



Fixed it for ya.... LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Got the fire going  A little rough but I made it. LOL Maybe in another hour or so I can get to some saw work?


----------



## AU_K2500

chetty this morning arent we?

Morning fellas. Its hard to believe only two more days of school....tomorrow doesnt really even count its full of presenting and walking around and work in the afternoon, today everything has to be done, including my presentation for tomorrow. then i fly to dallas on thursday! flight leave birmingham at 6:30....ill be up before Dan!:msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

mornin all!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> mornin all!



Mornin Adam


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> My day has been fun too.Got the mower running finally!Let the kid take off on it so I could work on this PIA half breed saw :hmm3grin2orange: Its a challenge for sure! I bet I get it running!.........................Some day :hmm3grin2orange: Going to make a shim and see where that gets me? I did notice something else they didn't do on it when they ported it.Gasket and muffler were not matched up at all.This is one of the things I don't like about this jug.Not to sure I want to even it up?



Hope to get somewhere on this today? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hope to get somewhere on this today? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Adam,,still owe you bigtime,that package was just a thank you note.
anytime you need something let me know.

put the airfilter from the other 372 on to try this saw out.
want to put the low top on it but the air filter mount aint cheap !!more than a new air filter


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,you get ahold of your hamster friend yet ??
surprising how many around eh ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,you get ahold of your hamster friend yet ??
> surprising how many around eh ?



No I haven't yet Ron...maybe I'll swing by his boat shop this morning....yes there are quite a few...I knew most, but not all in my zip code...it's also nice to see their operating level posted...this guy is general..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas. 
Just checking in. Long day aheada me!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



You will like the next on the list saw!The 120si I think will be it?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Stinkyyyyy


----------



## roncoinc

Heard the alarms go off and one cam saw a turkey headed down to the shop.
i followed it and it met up with two more.
then they started to fight !
well,,looking closer they werent fighting 
then the Tom put his tail feathers up and started strutting around,,i offered him a cigarette


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Heard the alarms go off and one cam saw a turkey headed down to the shop.
> i followed it and it met up with two more.
> then they started to fight !
> well,,looking closer they werent fighting
> then the Tom put his tail feathers up and started strutting around,,i offered him a cigarette



:hmm3grin2orange: You could have had turkey dinner! EDIT: Or did you? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Let the kid go mow.He got 2/3 done and the drive belt broke :bang: Worked on another one and finally got it running.It died last year so I just let it sit. LOL That drive belt was only a year old?And its one HUGE PIA to put on! :bang: Now I will go back to the PIA Stihl :bang: Made a gasket for it.Squish is 038? Take the gasket out it hits the top some where? Thought it must be the D shaped combustion chamber and the round pop up.Made the pop up D shaped still no go? Try moving the solder around to check the squish didn't help.Stihl can't find whats hitting? Filed a bevel all around the pop up.Nope? Put one ring on while I was checking everything.Thought I would check the compression just for fun.170 with the gasket in there like that.Got to come up with something to show on the piston where it hits? Its not leaving any marks anywhere that I can see.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Let the kid go mow.He got 2/3 done and the drive belt broke :bang: Worked on another one and finally got it running.It died last year so I just let it sit. LOL That drive belt was only a year old?And its one HUGE PIA to put on! :bang: Now I will go back to the PIA Stihl :bang: Made a gasket for it.Squish is 038? Take the gasket out it hits the top some where? Thought it must be the D shaped combustion chamber and the round pop up.Made the pop up D shaped still no go? Try moving the solder around to check the squish didn't help.Stihl can't find whats hitting? Filed a bevel all around the pop up.Nope? Put one ring on while I was checking everything.Thought I would check the compression just for fun.170 with the gasket in there like that.Got to come up with something to show on the piston where it hits? Its not leaving any marks anywhere that I can see.



Graphite powder, chalkline chalk, carbon paper?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Graphite powder, chalkline chalk, carbon paper?



Think I have some graphite powder! Thanks Peg Leg,Horse Nad,Googball :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

My brain don't work so good most days.Today it just tired :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Think I have some graphite powder! Thanks Peg Leg,Horse Nad,Googball :hmm3grin2orange:



No worries John, I hope it works for you. I'm also going to send you a roll of bubble wrap that you can fold up, and put in the back of your pants to help hold them up. I figure it's cheaper than one of those Brazilian butt lifts.........LOL!!!

We moved out of the moldy house Friday through yesterday so I'm thinking more clearly. I did have the county code enforcement folks meet me at the old place apparently the owners never pulled permits on any of the stuff they should have, and they also built some stuff improperly.
I guess they should have just handled the little stuff we asked them to fix.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> No worries John, I hope it works for you. I'm also going to send you a roll of bubble wrap that you can fold up, and put in the back of your pants to help hold them up. I figure it's cheaper than one of those Brazilian butt lifts.........LOL!!!
> 
> We moved out of the moldy house Friday through yesterday so I'm thinking more clearly. I did have the county code enforcement folks meet me at the old place apparently the owners never pulled permits on any of the stuff they should have, and they also built some stuff improperly.
> I guess they should have just handled the little stuff we asked them to fix.



Glad to hear your out of that place! :msp_thumbsup: No bubble wrap I don't want to be called bubble butt!  I get called enough names as it is! :hmm3grin2orange: But it really couldn't hurt seeing how I got no butt!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Glad to hear your out of that place! :msp_thumbsup: No bubble wrap I don't want to be called bubble butt!  I get called enough names as it is! :hmm3grin2orange: But it really couldn't hurt seeing how I got no butt!



Yeah, but at least you're wearing pants in the pictures of yourself here on AS, unlike our little friend from the "Show Me" state...........he takes that whole state motto thing literally.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah, but at least you're wearing pants in the pictures of yourself here on AS, unlike our little friend from the "Show Me" state...........he takes that whole state motto thing literally.



Yep! We don't want no more neeked midget pix ! :msp_scared:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Yep! We don't want no more neeked midget pix ! :msp_scared:








How bout fishey pictures?


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> ....
> How bout fishey pictures?




Whatha gonna catch with the minoh ?


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> Whatha gonna catch with the minoh ?



Dan,
That ain't a minnow, that's a Dwarf Bass. They can only be caught by midgets..........


----------



## dancan

How do you catch them , trolling ?


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> How do you catch them , trolling ?



Well I believe midget fishermen use their little worm.................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> How bout fishey pictures?



You call that a fish? Looks like cat bait to me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of slackers today! I had an idea I gave a shot.LOL Painted the top of the piston put it back in without a gasket.Turned it over to see if would leave a mark! Nothing?? WTF ?? I can feel it touch something in there!Also seen a couple very fine marks on the piston skirt! I am to the point of trashing this jug and piston!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hahahaha dwarf bass. 
Sure have missed the midget jokes! 

No actually my girlfriend and I went fishing sunday. We caught 2 fish, that was the biggest one. Of course we only fished for maybe 30 min.. We were rowing across the lake and went to shore on the other side of the lake and went on a hike lol. 
The fish arent very big in this lake, but its close and lets you use there boats for free


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What a bunch of slackers today! I had an idea I gave a shot.LOL Painted the top of the piston put it back in without a gasket.Turned it over to see if would leave a mark! Nothing?? WTF ?? I can feel it touch something in there!Also seen a couple very fine marks on the piston skirt! I am to the point of trashing this jug and piston!



Put a thin coat of colored grease all over the top of the piston, secure cylinder properly, turn over engine one revolution, remove cylinder and check the top of the piston and top of cylinder to see if there has been a contact .


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hahahaha dwarf bass.
> Sure have missed the midget jokes!
> 
> No actually my girlfriend and I went fishing sunday. We caught 2 fish, that was the biggest one. Of course we only fished for maybe 30 min.. We were rowing across the lake and went to shore on the other side of the lake and went on a hike lol.
> The fish arent very big in this lake, but its close and lets you use there boats for free



Romantic boat ride :msp_w00t: Then you went and caught fish to hide the smell :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put a thin coat of colored grease all over the top of the piston, secure cylinder properly, turn over engine one revolution, remove cylinder and check the top of the piston and top of cylinder to see if there has been a contact .



I will give it a shot? This thing is trying real hard to be a PITA :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

I will give it one more day!Then its back to its box and the 120si goes on the bench! :msp_angry:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will give it a shot? This thing is trying real hard to be a PITA :msp_angry:



Just a thin coat, no lumps. We use clay for car pistons to check for valve clearance, would work for saw also.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just a thin coat, no lumps. We use clay for car pistons to check for valve clearance, would work for saw also.



I have some clay.Always used it for bedding gun stocks.May try that first.


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hahahaha dwarf bass.
> Sure have missed the midget jokes!
> 
> No actually my girlfriend and I went fishing sunday. We caught 2 fish, that was the biggest one. Of course we only fished for maybe 30 min.. We were rowing across the lake and went to shore on the other side of the lake and went on a hike lol.
> The fish arent very big in this lake, but its close and lets you use there boats for free



must.......not..........make..........girlfriend.........fish.............joke.............:help:


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> must.......not..........make..........girlfriend.........fish.............joke.............:help:



But you want to so bad! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hahahaha dwarf bass.
> *Sure have missed the midget jokes!*
> 
> No actually my girlfriend and I went fishing sunday. We caught 2 fish, that was the biggest one. Of course we only fished for maybe 30 min.. We were rowing across the lake and went to shore on the other side of the lake and went on a hike lol.
> The fish arent very big in this lake, but its close and lets you use there boats for free



Some of them were probably over your head...................

My wife and I used to go "hiking" frequently, this may be what caused the six kids.........be careful...............:msp_sneaky:


----------



## little possum

Sometimes, I wish I could erase the posts in my head, that I just read. lol.
You guys are hilarious.


----------



## roncoinc

I did some saw work today..
the 372 i lent out to get it tested out came back with some burn on the brake flag..
i didnt notice that it was not as close to the handle as it should be and exhaust heat got it.
noticed the same thing on the other 372,,dont know why but i fixed them.
with the help of a heat wrench i bent the tab back about a 1/2 in and the flag is where it should be now,did it to both of them.


----------



## roncoinc

Used my stencil today,,looks like i need more practice with the knife cutting it out 







But at least it was free !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Used my stencil today,,looks like i need more practice with the knife cutting it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least it was free !!



Plotter-cutter.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Used my stencil today,,looks like i need more practice with the knife cutting it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least it was free !!



Don't look to bad Ron.


----------



## tbone75

What is up with everyone tonight?Never seen it this quiet?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will give it one more day!Then its back to its box and the 120si goes on the bench! :msp_angry:


----------



## Cantdog

I did some saw work today too.....I have here a Jonsered 630V (Heated handles)that is a clients...it's in great shape..guy bought it new and only used it in his back yard to cut up yearly firewood that has been delivered. They ran it with the muffler bolts loose and chowdered the cyl flange and bolt holes.....someone tried to weld in the holes with the cyl still on the saw...ruined the cyl.. and then they lost the muffler. I had intended to buy a new Meteor and sell him new cyl and muffler from a parts saw. The cyl. I had was one of the ones that I beadblasted yesterday. It's in excellent shape. I cleaned the whole saw up as it was real dirty and pulled the piston which was one of those thin ring types but after measuring the piston I found it to be nearly perfect (about .0005" under) and the rings showed no wear and were free so I decided to reuse it in the new cyl......I had the saw mounted in the saw stand and tilted 45 degrees so I could see to line up the wristpin, rod and rod bearing when I noticed that there was a bunch of bar oil around the case joint right under where the muffler sits.....about 2" of the case gasket had give up...the plot thickens...I called Birdie as the saw is his son in laws fathers saw and we looked it over further...he didn't think the guy would fund this type of major repair...and of course I can't be doing it for free.....I mean split and clean the cases, oil pump, alternator and wiring, seal carrier and reassemble with new seals and orings and gasket...I figured 4 hrs to do the whole thing, 2 of which would be spent cleaning!! So I may have inherited this saw...and the work done so far, done for free.....we'll see how this pans out...I wouldn't mind having this saw as it's in super shape...except it needs a case gasket, seals, orings, carb kit, piston and cylinder, muffler etc.....other than that..it's mint...I think....lol!!!


----------



## tbone75

Ron likes that pic ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> I did some saw work today too.....I have here a Jonsered 630V (Heated handles)that is a clients...it's in great shape..guy bought it new and only used it in his back yard to cut up yearly firewood that has been delivered. They ran it with the muffler bolts loose and chowdered the cyl flange and bolt holes.....someone tried to weld in the holes with the cyl still on the saw...ruined the cyl.. and then they lost the muffler. I had intended to buy a new Meteor and sell him new cyl and muffler from a parts saw. The cyl. I had was one of the ones that I beadblasted yesterday. It's in excellent shape. I cleaned the whole saw up as it was real dirty and pulled the piston which was one of those thin ring types but after measuring the piston I found it to be nearly perfect (about .0005" under) and the rings showed no wear and were free so I decided to reuse it in the new cyl......I had the saw mounted in the saw stand and tilted 45 degrees so I could see to line up the wristpin, rod and rod bearing when I noticed that there was a bunch of bar oil around the case joint right under where the muffler sits.....about 2" of the case gasket had give up...the plot thickens...I called Birdie as the saw is his son in laws fathers saw and we looked it over further...he didn't think the guy would fund this type of major repair...and of course I can't be doing it for free.....I mean split and clean the cases, oil pump, alternator and wiring, seal carrier and reassemble with new seals and orings and gasket...I figured 4 hrs to do the whole thing, 2 of which would be spent cleaning!! So I may have inherited this saw...and the work done so far, done for free.....we'll see how this pans out...I wouldn't mind having this saw as it's in super shape...except it needs a case gasket, seals, orings, carb kit, piston and cylinder, muffler etc.....other than that..it's mint...I think....lol!!!



I just happen to have a good 630 crankcase with good bearings. If he wants to fix it let me know. I don't really have a need for it. It has the flywheel and oil pump already on it.


----------



## dancan

Was someone getting up this morning or is his alarm running on Huskee batteries ?




ZZZSlackerz !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Was someone getting up this morning or is his alarm running on Huskee batteries ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZZSlackerz !



Solar Powered....been waiting for the sun to wake me up, but that low lying cloud bank over you guys set my sunrise back by an hour.....that and the 1 hr TZ difference puts this slacker behind 2 hrs.......this excuse brought to you by the "Downeast Slackers Association"... or the DSA as we call it.......


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> I just happen to have a good 630 crankcase with good bearings. If he wants to fix it let me know. I don't really have a need for it. It has the flywheel and oil pump already on it.



Thanks Lee...we'll just have to see how this plays out...if I should end up with it, I will simply pull it apart and redo the whole thing....just not cost effective to hire it all done...it was looking to be a tad over $400.00 with the new cyl and muffler. which would make it be a pretty darn pricey 630!!! But thanks again I'll keep that in mind but it still would not be cheap to change your case and flywheel over to the alternator type, as I would still need to put in new seals and orings once it was apart.


----------



## dancan

Hiding behind a TZ , that's a violation of rule # 7 in the DSA members association rules and standards handbook .............LOL


That grey blanket was thick in some spots this am , 30 ft of visibility in some spots and clear with sunshine in others .
There's a 630 super ll in nice looking condition for sale or trade locally , no price but says he'll trade for a mig welder .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> ......this excuse brought to you by the "Downeast Slackers Association"... or the DSA as we call it.......





dancan said:


> Hiding behind a TZ , that's a violation of rule # 7 in the DSA members association rules and standards handbook .............LOL



Woops , I got my rule books mixed up , the DSA rule book says that any excuse is a good excuse , that rule is in the Stihl Hard Working Man Association rule book .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hiding behind a TZ , that's a violation of rule # 7 in the DSA members association rules and standards handbook .............LOL
> 
> 
> That grey blanket was thick in some spots this am , 30 ft of visibility in some spots and clear with sunshine in others .
> There's a 630 super ll in nice looking condition for sale or trade locally , no price but says he'll trade for a mig welder .



True....but if you read on to rule #13 it clearly states that "Lying, cheating and breaking any interfering previous rules is acceptable in the formation of a plausable SOUNDING excuse by any active DSA member over the age of 58 yrs" It's generally refered to as the "Handycap Rule" It was designed to help aging members to learn how to play the "Age Card" effectively....LOL!!

630 Super II is the latest version of the 630 and probably the best....design and powerwise, but still really worth $200-$300 if in great shape....but if you had a cheap wire feeder you no longer needed or wanted might be a good deal....great saws... they really respond well to porting


----------



## diggers_dad

Morning all. I spent too much time working outside yesterday and caught a little bit of "Slugitis". I am applying large amounts of coffee and breakfast as a remedy so I should be able to get going soon. 

I have to go into the office for weapons qualifications this morning. Pistol for sure, probably shotgun and maybe rifle too. I sort of enjoy shooting so that should make for a good morning. Supposed to be around 84°F today so I'll try to go in early. Then have to meet some folks for a ribbon cutting at the child safety center in town. Maybe some time for saw work this afternoon. 

I checked my hours yesterday, 17 hours of overtime in 4 days. Ugh.


----------



## tbone75

Slug checking in :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Damned turkeys !!!! 

Having a turkey Orgy rite under my bedroom window just at daybreak !
Read until after midnite and i didnt like getting woken by THAT ruckus !!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Slug checking in :hmm3grin2orange:



Mornin' Slugger!

I see Ron is up and complaining. That usually means he is in a good mood.

Hey Ron, did you ever settle on a price for those plastic Homelites?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Damned turkeys !!!!
> 
> Having a turkey Orgy rite under my bedroom window just at daybreak !
> Read until after midnite and i didnt like getting woken by THAT ruckus !!



Put them in the freezer!They shut right up :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Back to the PITA Stihl today.Stihl got to open the windows in the piston and do some smoothing in the jug.After I see whats hitting in there? Funny they didn't do anything to the old piston when they ported it before? Ron you ever get a chance at one of these Foredoms you should get it! I know you would love it!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jon1212 said:


> Some of them were probably over your head...................
> 
> My wife and I used to go "hiking" frequently, this may be what caused the six kids.........be careful...............:msp_sneaky:



:msp_scared: 
HAHAH! TMI! 
It was to cold anyway. 



little possum said:


> Sometimes, I wish I could erase the posts in my head, that I just read. lol.
> You guys are hilarious.



He said it! 
*Points to peg leg* 

Hey peg leg! Give me something to pick on you about. Tell me about something you did wrong when moving!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Back to the PITA Stihl today.Stihl got to open the windows in the piston and do some smoothing in the jug.After I see whats hitting in there? Funny they didn't do anything to the old piston when they ported it before? Ron you ever get a chance at one of these Foredoms you should get it! I know you would love it!



John, what model Stihl is it? 

Maybe ill get over to the shop to get the pictures for you today?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John, what model Stihl is it?
> 
> Maybe ill get over to the shop to get the pictures for you today?



Its a half breed. LOL 044 with a 046 top end half flippy cap PITA


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Put them in the freezer!They shut right up :hmm3grin2orange:



I was waiting for you ! 
homies and crapsmans,four like in the pic.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Back to the PITA Stihl today.Stihl got to open the windows in the piston and do some smoothing in the jug.After I see whats hitting in there? Funny they didn't do anything to the old piston when they ported it before? Ron you ever get a chance at one of these Foredoms you should get it! I know you would love it!



What parts i need besides the handle ?
air or electric ?


----------



## diggers_dad

Ron, 

Is .015 distance between the top of the piston and cylinder an acceptable clearance without the gasket?

Shoot me a PM with price for the little Homies.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What parts i need besides the handle ?
> air or electric ?



Electric I have a hand piece and flex shaft for you.All you need is the motor.Seen some on flea bay for around 100-150 for just the motor and foot pedal.I'm not using the foot pedal just turn it on.Works just great that way!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Ron,
> 
> Is .015 distance between the top of the piston and cylinder an acceptable clearance without the gasket?
> 
> Shoot me a PM with price for the little Homies.



A little to close I think.Use a pop can for a shim.Everything I know you want about .020.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> A little to close I think.Use a pop can for a shim.Everything I know you want about .020.



OK, thanks.


----------



## tbone75

I see a few Foredom things on the bay.The model CC is what I have.There is one on there that is a different brand that all Foredom stuff fits new with everything for 110.00.If I had seen that before I bought the one I have I would have bought that!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Its a half breed. LOL 044 with a 046 top end half flippy cap PITA



Trade you a 123 dolly for it


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Man! This mill is getting expensive! Spent $6,000 on it too get the whole thing going! Should start turning some money now??


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Trade you a 123 dolly for it



Can't do it.Got to much money in this SOB now :hmm3grin2orange: Its going to work some of that off!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Running electric for the set dogs today, gonna work through the night to get the old beast going

Looks at this cool old Miner edger! 









Next thing is to build a saw cab... OSHA didnt like our set up! Hahaha


----------



## tbone75

You need something to keep you out of that blade or we will have mini-midgets! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Luckily im not the sawyer! Haha

But a sawcab is in order.


----------



## sefh3

John on the 044-046 I had one that did that. It would not complete a full revolution. The piston would hit. I had to install a base gasket on it. I used a beer can  but a pop can would work too. Do you have a D shaped combustion chamber on the 046 cylinder?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John on the 044-046 I had one that did that. It would not complete a full revolution. The piston would hit. I had to install a base gasket on it. I used a beer can  but a pop can would work too. Do you have a D shaped combustion chamber on the 046 cylinder?



Yep its D shaped.I made the pop up shape to fit.Don't know how good of idea that was? LOL Just heading down to play with it.Haven't been able to move worth a chit so far today :bang: To much mower crap yesterday I guess? Jerry give some ideas to try.I want to know what and where it hits?


----------



## Jon1212

I just bought an 028 Super, and I'm not sure if I can keep it next to my Husqvarna's. Do you guys keep your Stihls wrapped in thick plastic to keep the smell under control?


----------



## tbone75

Just got the BB P&C for a 372 today!Man that was fast!Looks good to me? LOL Think I will look for another saw to put it on?I like the way the 365 runs now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I just bought an 028 Super, and I'm not sure if I can keep it next to my Husqvarna's. Do you guys keep your Stihls wrapped in thick plastic to keep the smell under control?



otstir:


----------



## sefh3

Jon1212 said:


> I just bought an 028 Super, and I'm not sure if I can keep it next to my Husqvarna's. Do you guys keep your Stihls wrapped in thick plastic to keep the smell under control?



Other way around, my friend. The Husky's are the ones that smell.


Friends don't let friends use Husqvarna equipment :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Other way around, my friend. The Husky's are the ones that smell.
> 
> 
> Friends don't let friends use Husqvarna equipment :msp_w00t:



:msp_scared: :msp_sneaky: :msp_flapper:


----------



## sefh3

I think Stihl offered two different thickness' in their base gaskets for this saw (w/ d combustion chamber). One is .5mm and the other is 1mm.


----------



## tbone75

Just sold my Durango to my BIL. So I bought myself a right angle hand piece for the Foredom LOL I would have bought it anyway cause it was CHEAP! And the OL wants new carpet :bang: Dang it I wanted more saws! :hmm3grin2orange: I know I don't need any more! But I WANT ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I think Stihl offered two different thickness' in their base gaskets for this saw (w/ d combustion chamber). One is .5mm and the other is 1mm.



Guess I will have to use a gasket.The piston hits one one small part of the squish band.The jug must be a little off?


----------



## tbone75

Guess I could have the jug trued up?But i had enough of this one!Its going together with a gasket and run the P out of it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will have to use a gasket.The piston hits one one small part of the squish band.The jug must be a little off?



That's odd, because according to Lawnmowertech1984 those "wonky" cylinders are NLA.................:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> That's odd, because according to dh1984 those "wonky" cylinders are NLA.................:msp_wink:



I wouldn't know what he says? I put him on the ignore list :hmm3grin2orange: He is all alone there too!


----------



## sefh3

I used a can for mine. It hit in the upper part of the squish like your is doing.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I used a can for mine. It hit in the upper part of the squish like your is doing.



This one goes anywhere from 028 to zero squish. LOL Its not even a AM jug?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This one goes anywhere from 028 to zero squish. LOL Its not even a AM jug?



May be your built up piston, do you have a stock OEM piston to try?


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> Other way around, my friend. The Husky's are the ones that smell.
> 
> 
> Friends don't let friends use Husqvarna equipment :msp_w00t:



"Husqvarna" is a Swedish word that, when translated into English is pronounced "TURD".



Jon1212 said:


> That's odd, because according to *dh1984* those "wonky" cylinders are NLA.................:msp_wink:



Don't mention his name, he may come around here!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> This one goes anywhere from 028 to zero squish. LOL Its not even a AM jug?



Speaking of 028's.........................did I tell you guys I bought one last night?.........LOL!!!

Didn't want one, certainly didn't need one, probably paid to much for it ($275), but I hear the Supers are pretty decent little saws.


----------



## sefh3

diggers_dad said:


> Don't mention his name, he may come around here!



 Please edit that post and remove the name.


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> Speaking of 028's.........................did I tell you guys I bought one last night?.........LOL!!!
> 
> Didn't want one, certainly didn't need one, probably paid to much for it *($275),* but I hear the Supers are pretty decent little saws.



I could have sold you one in "Kit form" for half that.


----------



## sefh3

Jon1212 said:


> Speaking of 028's.........................did I tell you guys I bought one last night?.........LOL!!!
> 
> Didn't want one, certainly didn't need one, probably paid to much for it ($275), but I hear the Supers are pretty decent little saws.



I was told that once or twice. They do make a great saw.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> May be your built up piston, do you have a stock OEM piston to try?



New metor piston with a 030 pop up.Didn't build it up.The old one was.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Speaking of 028's.........................did I tell you guys I bought one last night?.........LOL!!!
> 
> Didn't want one, certainly didn't need one, probably paid to much for it ($275), but I hear the Supers are pretty decent little saws.



You got took!!

Its for a good cause so , you still got took!!...LOL


----------



## Jon1212

Jon1212 said:


> That's odd, because according to Lawnmowertech1984 those "wonky" cylinders are NLA.................:msp_wink:





sefh3 said:


> : Please edit that post and remove the name.



Scott is that better?......................:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Speaking of 028's.........................did I tell you guys I bought one last night?.........LOL!!!
> 
> Didn't want one, certainly didn't need one, probably paid to much for it ($275), but I hear the Supers are pretty decent little saws.



You got the Wiggle Wart saw? LOL Jerry says there good?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> New metor piston with a 030 pop up.Didn't build it up.The old one was.



Who turned it? They don`t come that way.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I could have sold you one in "Kit form" for half that.



Really? LOL Never mind I don't want it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> I could have sold you one in "Kit form" for half that.





pioneerguy600 said:


> You got took!!
> 
> Its for a good cause so , you still got took!!...LOL



Stingy B******s!!! Here I thought Stihls were gilded in gold, at least according to those that bleed Stihl Ultra.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who turned it? They don`t come that way.



My buddy did it for me.I am sure he did it fine.Machine work is all he does.


----------



## tbone75

I could try turning it around and see what I get?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> You got the Wiggle Wart saw? LOL Jerry says there good?



Yep. I think it was Brad that said someone should buy it to help him out, and everyone else was standing around with their hands in their pockets looking down at the floor.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My buddy did it for me.I am sure he did it fine.Machine work is all he does.



Something has been turned untrue, the cylinder must have the base shaved.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Really? LOL Never mind I don't want it :hmm3grin2orange:



It's all broke down and ready to put together. Good P/C, decent plastic....


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yep. I think it was Brad that said someone should buy it to help him out, and everyone else was standing around with their hands in their pockets looking down at the floor.



Not me! I just didn't want it :hmm3grin2orange: Price was to high :monkey: But you did help him out!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Something has been turned untrue, the cylinder must have the base shaved.



Most likely what it is.The base looks like it was filed off!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I could try turning it around and see what I get?



You got the reject cylinder....LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> It's all broke down and ready to put together. Good P/C, decent plastic....



Sounds good.But I don't want another one. LOL You want a 031? LOL Runs good! Trade ya! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> It's all broke down and ready to put together. Good P/C, decent plastic....



John don`t like them 028`s, he just sends them to me....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Most likely what it is.The base looks like it was filed off!



Likely with a horse hoof rasp...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got the reject cylinder....LOL



This is the one with the top ring was upside down LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Likely with a horse hoof rasp...LOL



Just what it looks like! :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange: Must have tryed a little draw filing on it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This is the one with the top ring was upside down LOL



Sounds like you were dealing with Firefighter again....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just what it looks like! :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange: Must have tryed a little draw filing on it?



If I had a good spare I would send one to ya but I am also looking for one more good cylinder for a 046 or MS460.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sounds like you were dealing with Firefighter again....LOL



I really think I better just get another P&C for this thing!Hate to dump more money into it.But it wont last like this I don't think?


----------



## wigglesworth

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got took!!
> 
> Its for a good cause so , you still got took!!...LOL



Dang...

Kick a brotha while he's down, will ya. 

That saw is getting ported before it makes it's trek to CA. It's headed to MM just as soon as I can get it boxed. 

All for the askin price BTW, and traveling in a first class stihl hard case.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If I had a good spare I would send one to ya but I am also looking for one more good cylinder for a 046 or MS460.



Thanks Jerry but I will get something for it!


----------



## tbone75

wigglesworth said:


> Dang...
> 
> Kick a brotha while he's down, will ya.
> 
> That saw is getting ported before it makes it's trek to CA. It's headed to MM just as soon as I can get it boxed.
> 
> All for the askin price BTW, and traveling in a first class stihl hard case.



Well Peg Leg didn't tell us that! :msp_angry: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wigglesworth

tbone75 said:


> Well Peg Leg didn't tell us that! :msp_angry: :hmm3grin2orange:



He doesn't know, so don't tell him.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I really think I better just get another P&C for this thing!Hate to dump more money into it.But it wont last like this I don't think?



John why don't you take that cyl over to your buddys and have him chuck it up and check it for true...the flange I mean...see if it is mounting flange or the squish band....wouldn't take many 1/1000ths out at the base to make it way off up top..probably wouldn't cost much to true it up...not as much as a new cyl...


----------



## tbone75

wigglesworth said:


> He doesn't know, so don't tell him.



OOPS! That is great! Wouldn't happen to have a good P&C for a 046 or 044 would you? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John why don't you take that cyl over to your buddys and have him chuck it up and check it for true...the flange I mean...see if it is mounting flange or the squish band....wouldn't take many 1/1000ths out at the base to make it way off up top..probably wouldn't cost much to true it up...not as much as a new cyl...



Great idea Robin! At least try that first?


----------



## wigglesworth

tbone75 said:


> OOPS! That is great! Wouldn't happen to have a good P&C for a 046 or 044 would you? LOL



Pretty sure I have an 044 cylinder. I need an 046 cylinder muh self.


----------



## tbone75

Time to feed the Slug! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> oops! That is great! Wouldn't happen to have a good p&c for a 046 or 044 would you? Lol



i have good 044 cylinders if you want to go that route.


----------



## tbone75

wigglesworth said:


> Pretty sure I have an 044 cylinder. I need an 046 cylinder muh self.



I will see if this one can be trued up first?If not I will try to get the 044 cyl. off you!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Great idea Robin! At least try that first?



He will need to turn a mandrel that is a tight fit to the cylinder first, mount it in a four jaw and true the mandrel to the lathe, them mount the cylinder and shave the base true.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Time to feed the Slug! LOL



That slug better watch out, he will be getting fat.....LOL


----------



## wigglesworth

tbone75 said:


> I will see if this one can be trued up first?If not I will try to get the 044 cyl. off you!



I wish I wasn't down, I'd true that one up. I can cut the squish band or base. But I'm out of commission for at least a month, possibly more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

wigglesworth said:


> I wish I wasn't down, I'd true that one up. I can cut the squish band or base. But I'm out of commission for at least a month, possibly more.



Don`t you be messin with any of that stuff now, take good care of your back and the incision. Playing with saws will come back in time but make shure you follow the doc`s orders fully. You don`t want to end up injured for the rest of your life.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> He will need to turn a mandrel that is a tight fit to the cylinder first, mount it in a four jaw and true the mandrel to the lathe, them mount the cylinder and shave the base true.



Yep and once that is done you can do the math and set it up with 0.020" squish running a stock gasket. Depending on the gasket thickness, remember to allow 0.003-0.004 for gasket squish too when cyl is tightened down.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep and once that is done you can do the math and set it up with 0.020" squish running a stock gasket. Depending on the gasket thickness, remember to allow 0.003-0.004 for gasket squish too when cyl is tightened down.



That must be a Husky gasket.....LOL


----------



## wigglesworth

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t you be messin with any of that stuff now, take good care of your back and the incision. Playing with saws will come back in time but make shure you follow the doc`s orders fully. You don`t want to end up injured for the rest of your life.



I actually "piddled" in the shop yesterday. I can't tighten anything or loosen anything, so I didn't get anything accomplished, but it was very therapeutic. Believe me, muh wife makes sure I follow doctors orders.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That must be a Husky gasket.....LOL




Or not Husky enough...LOL!


----------



## pioneerguy600

wigglesworth said:


> I actually "piddled" in the shop yesterday. I can't tighten anything or loosen anything, so I didn't get anything accomplished, but it was very therapeutic. Believe me, muh wife makes sure I follow doctors orders.



That is good she is around to watch over you. I personally know how hard it is to just stop doing stuff, I just go stir crazy if I have to sit it out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Or not Husky enough...LOL!



Stihl gaskets are steel, or is it Steele gaskets are Stihl.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

wigglesworth said:


> I wish I wasn't down, I'd true that one up. I can cut the squish band or base. But I'm out of commission for at least a month, possibly more.



Thanks Wiggs but you just relax!! I can get it fixed up!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That slug better watch out, he will be getting fat.....LOL



The Slug is already FAT !


----------



## dancan

From the Jaycub cam LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> From the Jaycub cam LOL .



Getting there Dan! :msp_scared: Put on 15 lbs. in the last 2 years! All I do is sit on my arse most of the time!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This one goes anywhere from 028 to zero squish. LOL Its not even a AM jug?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



It wants to be! LOL


----------



## tbone75

What did you get into today Ron? Slug book? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

No saw stuff at all today,,took a day off 

Picked up a seven inch android today for $20,was a return.
set it back to factory and like new again..
now i can take the internet and books,pix,music,everything wherever..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No saw stuff at all today,,took a day off
> 
> Picked up a seven inch android today for $20,was a return.
> set it back to factory and like new again..
> now i can take the internet and books,pix,music,everything wherever..



Nice! And super cheap! What did you think of the 372 jug?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nice! And super cheap! What did you think of the 372 jug?



The BB one ?
they are all the same.
find anyplace on it that could use some grinding ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The BB one ?
> they are all the same.
> find anyplace on it that could use some grinding ??



Not much to grind! Still think I want another saw to put it on.This 365 runs so good! Really surprised myself! LOL


----------



## tbone75

What is a 372K Husky?Just a 372? What ever it is I just bought a tank for it for 1.00 LOL


----------



## dancan

K for Kut off saw .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> K for Kut off saw .



Good! Someone will need that some day? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good! Someone will need that some day? LOL



:misdoubt:[


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> :misdoubt:[



Maybe? :msp_smile: Can't be adapted to a 372?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Maybe? :msp_smile: Can't be adapted to a 372?



I dunno John,never even seen a pic of one ??


----------



## roncoinc

While i was at it today i picked up a new camcorder.
i use them to take saw vids to help when i list them on CL.. so i sorta need one and consider it a tool..
mine the battery holder broke.
new one is 8MP still pix with HI DEF vid recording.
new it was $25 

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=235558&stc=1&d=1335398415


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dunno John,never even seen a pic of one ??



I have another 365 crank case I can check it?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> While i was at it today i picked up a new camcorder.
> i use them to take saw vids to help when i list them on CL.. so i sorta need one and consider it a tool..
> mine the battery holder broke.
> new one is 8MP still pix with HI DEF vid recording.
> new it was $25
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=235558&stc=1&d=1335398415



Where did you get that for 25 bucks! I want one! LOL All I have is a old one that still uses tapes LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> While i was at it today i picked up a new camcorder.
> i use them to take saw vids to help when i list them on CL.. so i sorta need one and consider it a tool..
> mine the battery holder broke.
> new one is 8MP still pix with HI DEF vid recording.
> new it was $25
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=235558&stc=1&d=1335398415



I've seen some of those up here at clearance stores , thought about getting one but they're not that cheap up here , get a couple of vids up so we can see how well they work .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I've seen some of those up here at clearance stores , thought about getting one but they're not that cheap up here , get a couple of vids up so we can see how well they work .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


>



Sorry John , that wasn't pointed at you .......................Really .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Where did you get that for 25 bucks! I want one! LOL All I have is a old one that still uses tapes LOL



If you want one i can get you one.
what kind of tapes yopurs take ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I've seen some of those up here at clearance stores , thought about getting one but they're not that cheap up here , get a couple of vids up so we can see how well they work .



Probly do that tomorrow.
they are kinda cheap feeling but it is the video that counts.
John wont be able to see it tho !! LOL !!
they dont come with the SD card they need but those are cheap anyway.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If you want one i can get you one.
> what kind of tapes yopurs take ?



The little 3"X5" ? Something like that.


----------



## tbone75

The 046 jug is now junk LOL I was smoothing the intake up with a 1/4" sander drum went right through!Must have been super thin!At least I am done screwing with that jug :hmm3grin2orange: Now to decide what jug to put on it?044 or 046 I did see a 046 54mm on fleabay and a 52mm 044 P&C? Just not sure I want to put that much more money into it?Its not a great looking saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The 046 jug is now junk LOL I was smoothing the intake up with a 1/4" sander drum went right through!Must have been super thin!At least I am done screwing with that jug :hmm3grin2orange: Now to decide what jug to put on it?044 or 046 I did see a 046 54mm on fleabay and a 52mm 044 P&C? Just not sure I want to put that much more money into it?Its not a great looking saw.



Nothing wrong with a ported 044, I got 4-5 of them and they are my most used saws.


----------



## PB

Evening boys. I drove 13 hours today back to PA. My uncle died and will be going to his funeral tomorrow. :msp_sad: Went to the viewing hours tonight. He looks comfortable in his flannel shirt, sweat pants and his always worn orange stocking cap. He lead a good life, left a good family and will surely be missed. 

Won't be checking in much for the next week, not that I did in the first place.


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> Evening boys. I drove 13 hours today back to PA. My uncle died and will be going to his funeral tomorrow. :msp_sad: Went to the viewing hours tonight. He looks comfortable in his flannel shirt, sweat pants and his always worn orange stocking cap. He lead a good life, left a good family and will surely be missed.
> 
> Won't be checking in much for the next week, not that I did in the first place.



My condolences to you and your family. We never like to see them go but its unavoidable, sounds like he led a good life.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The little 3"X5" ? Something like that.



I think i may have a couple dozen of them brand new unused


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Evening boys. I drove 13 hours today back to PA. My uncle died and will be going to his funeral tomorrow. :msp_sad: Went to the viewing hours tonight. He looks comfortable in his flannel shirt, sweat pants and his always worn orange stocking cap. He lead a good life, left a good family and will surely be missed.
> 
> Won't be checking in much for the next week, not that I did in the first place.



Real sorry to hear that.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think i may have a couple dozen of them brand new unused



The OL uses it most of the time. LOL I may have once? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nothing wrong with a ported 044, I got 4-5 of them and they are my most used saws.



That would be my cheapest way out on this thing! LOL Plus I know they run real good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That would be my cheapest way out on this thing! LOL Plus I know they run real good!



I will send a good P&C on down to you.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will send a good P&C on down to you.



Jerry! You have already sent me all kinds of stuff! Just let me know what you need for it! Thanks Jerry!


----------



## sefh3

I did finally get a chance to work on something tonight. In that bunch of saws I got, there was a Mac Double Eagle 80. Piston still has machine marks on the intake but exhaust side it shot. The bearings are rough from sitting for so long. I'm betting 1 maybe 2 tanks through it before it seized. Now I need to find some parts for that one. I did find all the parts to put a Homelite XL901 together. Low and behold it runs. The pull rope was way to small for it. It barked on the 4 pull and ran on the 5th but the rope came flying out. Need to fix that tomorrow night.


----------



## sefh3

Jerry, did I see you picked up a truck load of saws....... Lots of Stihl were in there. Anything good?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry! You have already sent me all kinds of stuff! Just let me know what you need for it! Thanks Jerry!



I won`t have time to port it before I leave for San Fran, I can get it in the mail just the way it is.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Jerry, did I see you picked up a truck load of saws....... Lots of Stihl were in there. Anything good?



That was a 2 year old pict of a load of saws I picked up from New Brunswick. Every one of those Stihls are now runners, carb kits, fuel lines and filters were all they needed.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I won`t have time to port it before I leave for San Fran, I can get it in the mail just the way it is.



I could wait :msp_w00t: If you have time later on? I really don't have to have it done any time soon. LOL I have plenty of other saws! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I could wait :msp_w00t: If you have time later on? I really don't have to have it done any time soon. LOL I have plenty of other saws! LOL



Ok then, I will port it when I get back and send it on to you then.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok then, I will port it when I get back and send it on to you then.



 Dang Jerry thanks so very much! I owe you big time! And I will get you some day? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Evening boys. I drove 13 hours today back to PA. My uncle died and will be going to his funeral tomorrow. :msp_sad: Went to the viewing hours tonight. He looks comfortable in his flannel shirt, sweat pants and his always worn orange stocking cap. He lead a good life, left a good family and will surely be missed.
> 
> Won't be checking in much for the next week, not that I did in the first place.



Sorry to hear that Lee...he sounded like a real rig from the stories you've told me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang Jerry thanks so very much! I owe you big time! And I will get you some day? :hmm3grin2orange:



No biggie, I havn`t ported a 044 recently, it will be fun to do one again.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No biggie, I havn`t ported a 044 recently, it will be fun to do one again.



Anything your wanting or needing right now?


----------



## tbone75

Seems everyone went to bed? I would like to! LOL But its raining and it could be a long night?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Anything your wanting or needing right now?



Currently building a 046 and a MS460, got most parts lined up to build the MS460 but need a lot of parts to get the 046 started. Need a good fueltank/rearhandle for a 046 and most everything else except the cases and crank P&C.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seems everyone went to bed? I would like to! LOL But its raining and it could be a long night?



It will soon be time for me, its past 12 here now


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Currently building a 046 and a MS460, got most parts lined up to build the MS460 but need a lot of parts to get the 046 started. Need a good fueltank/rearhandle for a 046 and most everything else except the cases and crank P&C.



I don't have any of that stuff. LOL but I will see what I can find!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't have any of that stuff. LOL but I will see what I can find!



I have out some feelers but yours are more far reaching inside the US.


----------



## tbone75

I have a 044 tank but I don't think you would want it.LOL It don't leak but its broke and ugly!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have out some feelers but yours are more far reaching inside the US.



I am on it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a real nice 026 just about completed, just have to pick up a good oil pump for it, I might already have one on one of the parts saws I have out in the storage building.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have a 044 tank but I don't think you would want it.LOL It don't leak but its broke and ugly!



I would like to get a real 046 tank for it, I can get a near new 460 flippy cap tank for it but they just never look right on a screw cap saw.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a real nice 026 just about completed, just have to pick up a good oil pump for it, I might already have one on one of the parts saws I have out in the storage building.



Shoot I just traded off a oil pump today! Jerry do you know if Dolmar 144 parts work on a 143?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would like to get a real 046 tank for it, I can get a near new 460 flippy cap tank for it but they just never look right on a screw cap saw.



I will try to find one! I know they are a little hard to find.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Shoot I just traded off a oil pump today! Jerry do you know if Dolmar 144 parts work on a 143?



Never new they made a 144, never heard of one before.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will try to find one! I know they are a little hard to find.



My dealer cannot get them anymore from Canada suppliers.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never new they made a 144, never heard of one before.



That is what I was told it was? LOL I traded a oil pump and carb for the recoil and top cover.I hope it works on the 143?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it up, night all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is what I was told it was? LOL I traded a oil pump and carb for the recoil and top cover.I hope it works on the 143?



Guess we will see when it gets to you.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My dealer cannot get them anymore from Canada suppliers.



That is not good! LOL Someone has to have one? I will get to asking.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up, night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## dancan

I see that the DSA guys are hard at it ..............or not .
ZZZSlackerz !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I see that the DSA guys are hard at it ..............or not .
> ZZZSlackerz !



I'm here, but had a hard time getting on earlier...no-go...was just able to get on now...or that could be a DSA excuse...or not....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

your all a bunch of flippycapping SLACKERZ. I was up at 2am, on the road by 2:30, now im sitting in the Birmingham Airport waiting on my 6:30 departure....

Good news is, Im done with school! i wrapped up last night, and man, it feels good. It feels pretty good to be a college graduate! But what graduating college REALLY means is.....more time for saws! lol


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> I'm here, but had a hard time getting on earlier...no-go...was just able to get on now...or that could be a DSA excuse...or not....LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> farkin' server crapped out again.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here, but had a hard time getting on earlier...no-go...was just able to get on now...or that could be a DSA excuse...or not....LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> farkin' server crapped out again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL When I got up and couldn't get on I figured the servers burnt up from all the frantic posting in the Wiggs stickies!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## dancan

ZZZslackerz just hiding behind rule # 503 in the DSA handbook states , "use of server maintenance code 503 for extra slackness is permitted "


----------



## dancan

Robin , would an HDA 120 work instead of the 87a , I see refrence to it as being a replacement for the NLA 87a .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> zzzslackerz just hiding behind rule # 503 in the dsa handbook states , "use of server maintenance code 503 for extra slackness is permitted "




lol!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , would an HDA 120 work instead of the 87a , I see refrence to it as being a replacement for the NLA 87a .



Yes it will. That is what they went to after the first 2 yrs on 262XP...it is also the stock carb for the 257. 

However the #87 has 1/16" or so larger bore and so will help a ported 262XP make more power. As I said earlier Birdie has worn out 4-5 brand new 262XPs over the yrs and he said the the two early ones cut better than the newer ones but he did'nt know why. I assume they reduced to the 120 due to exhaust emissions and sound requirements on the intake. That 262XP I built for Bird is real loud..not just ex but on the intake as well...kinda like that old 4 barrel thing!!! I have several good 120s but am certainly finding it hard to find an 87 in any condition. According to Ron ( he looked it up) the 262XP was the only saw the HDA 87 was used on and then only 2 yrs or so.


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> RandyMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL When I got up and couldn't get on I figured the servers burnt up from all the frantic posting in the Wiggs stickies!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah, it was Marco and his "Cheese" thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> nah, it was Marco and his "Cheese" thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Musta "Gummed up the Works" LOL!!
Click to expand...


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> RandyMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Musta "Gummed up the Works" LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't think of anything to add to it.
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

Sure is slow in here today! I finally got to sleep around 3am. LOL But was stihl up and down all night. Dang rain just sucks!May be a Slug of a day?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> ...what graduating college REALLY means is..... *my real education can now begin cause i know how to find things out*



fixed it for ya


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Oooo stinky!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Oooo stinky!!



Smells like Roses to me :msp_biggrin: Go ahead and send it over here.


----------



## Jon1212

wigglesworth said:


> Dang...
> 
> Kick a brotha while he's down, will ya.
> 
> That saw is getting ported before it makes it's trek to CA. It's headed to MM just as soon as I can get it boxed.
> 
> All for the askin price BTW, and traveling in a first class stihl hard case.



Yeah, you tell 'em Jeremy....................wait, my saw is going where?



tbone75 said:


> Well Peg Leg didn't tell us that! :msp_angry: :hmm3grin2orange:





wigglesworth said:


> He doesn't know, so don't tell him.



Peg Leg knows now..........:msp_biggrin:



tbone75 said:


> Getting there Dan! :msp_scared: Put on 15 lbs. in the last 2 years! All I do is sit on my arse most of the time!



John, 
I'm surprised you don't have to install seatbelts on all your chairs, it would keep you from slidin' off, seein' as how ya' don't have an arse. Which explains your brand of jeans........."Noassatall's".


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah, you tell 'em Jeremy....................wait, my saw is going where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peg Leg knows now..........:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> John,
> I'm surprised you don't have to install seatbelts on all your chairs, it would keep you from slidin' off, seein' as how ya' don't have an arse. Which explains your brand of jeans........."Noassatall's".



Well Peg Leg you got one hell of a deal on that saw! If I had know it would get all that done to it I would have took it!! Maybe?:hmm3grin2orange: Then I would have just sent it to Jerry :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Peg leg my OL had a idea for me! She would sew velcro to my arse! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


>



Ya' covered up his address, now how am I supposed to get this box of MiniMac's to his house, let alone 36 extra large pizzas?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Whats in the box beech?


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John,,this is what a dolly 144 looks like !!

Model Profile: 144


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Ya' covered up his address, now how am I supposed to get this box of MiniMac's to his house, let alone 36 extra large pizzas?



Pizza !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John,,this is what a dolly 144 looks like !!
> 
> Model Profile: 144



Thanks Ron! Guess I will find out if hem parts fit? Need to get these 143s moving along!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Whats in the box beech?



something you said you wanted 
in the mail as i type.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> something you said you wanted
> in the mail as i type.



Camera?


----------



## tbone75

Found a 20" bar and put it on the 120.If this rain ever stops I will try it out.I need to find some bigger bars for Dolmars! 24-28 would be good I think.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Ron! Guess I will find out if hem parts fit? Need to get these 143s moving along!



Dont look like they will fit to me ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont look like they will fit to me ?



I bet they don't LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Found a 20" bar and put it on the 120.If this rain ever stops I will try it out.I need to find some bigger bars for Dolmars! 24-28 would be good I think.



Baileys has 28" makita branded for $30.


----------



## little possum

Pizza!? 

Thats what I was snacking on, and a cold drink


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Baileys has 28" makita branded for $30.



I better go get that!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I better go get that!



93 DL ,dont forget a chain.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 93 DL ,dont forget a chain.



I think I have plenty of chain to make a couple. How about the box?????


----------



## tbone75

Ron are you going to make me wait till next week to see what is in that box? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron are you going to make me wait till next week to see what is in that box? :msp_sneaky:



Priority mail be there soon 
YES !! make you suffer you smart axx for sending ME stuff !!


----------



## roncoinc

Jeez,,i see another lurker with STIHL in thier user name.
otta be a club for those people,probly be a couple thousand members ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jeez,,i see another lurker with STIHL in thier user name.
> otta be a club for those people,probly be a couple thousand members ?



More like 30,000!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> More like 30,000!!



Jerry,,take it easy,have a glass of cali wine and dont be so MEEN !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Priority mail be there soon
> YES !! make you suffer you smart axx for sending ME stuff !!



I'll do it again too :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,take it easy,have a glass of cali wine and dont be so MEEN !!



Don`t got no Cali wine on this side, might find some Australian Yellow Tail in the cupboard but that stuff makes me ten feet tall and bullet proof.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

UH,,,,John,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, when you get that box could you please send me back the charger for my Android ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I'll do it again too :hmm3grin2orange:



I was in a shop today where those Mini Macs and all sorts of them disposable saws were piled up 4 feet deep all over a 10X20' floor space. Owner said, if you see anything you want you can have it, I about barrffed....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> UH,,,,John,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, when you get that box could you please send me back the charger for my Android ??



You didn`t forget something??


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> something you said you wanted
> in the mail as i type.





tbone75 said:


> Camera? Oh wait , I know ! It's High Speed Internet !!!


----------



## dancan

Ron , have you played with that camera yet ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> UH,,,,John,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, when you get that box could you please send me back the charger for my Android ??



Maybe :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Whats in the box?


----------



## tbone75

I just want to know if its the camera and how much was shipping so I can pay you for it!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I just want to know if its the camera and how much was shipping so I can pay you for it!:msp_sneaky:



How's it FEEL to want !!!!! ??? LOL !!!!!! 

:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How's it FEEL to want !!!!! ??? LOL !!!!!!
> 
> :msp_razz:



Dang MEEN AZZ :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Well Ron you (WANT) that charger back :monkey:


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Jeez,,i see another lurker with STIHL in thier user name.
> otta be a club for those people,probly be a couple thousand members ?





pioneerguy600 said:


> More like 30,000!!



I thought about trying "Stihl-billy", but much like you guys I thought it was over-used around here. Not too many kids named "Digger", however.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Can't decide what saw is next?The 120si or the 346xp or ????


----------



## dancan

Well , that's a No-Brainer .

The Dolly of course !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Can't decide what saw is next?The 120si or the 346xp or ????



Wha happen to the dolly i sent ??
that was an easy project..


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Wha happen to the dolly i sent ??
> that was an easy project..



What happened to the Dolly I sent? Or the bow-saw? Or the 346XP? Or the .......

What do you do all day? Buy more saws that you can't work on?


----------



## dancan

I walked a lot to cut this afternoon , blackflies are out  but they aren't biting yet .
Lots of junk to slash up with the exception of about a dozen 18'' to 24'' pine and spruce so it looks like the old saws get a workout this weekend .


----------



## dancan

Looks like we'll just have to change John's name to The Saw Whore-der .


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> Looks like we'll just have to change John's name to The Saw Whore-der .



Quality.


----------



## Cantdog

This has not been the best of days...started out ok..working on the yet undisclosed 49SP build with the only aftermarket piston ever built for these saws.....then went to the "money job"....went well...finished up....then backed into a birch tree and caved in the rear bumper and rear quater a tad...not serious but can't open the tailgate.....there is hardly anything I hate more than the corners knocked off my truck.....back to the shop (1 hr drive) had two beers...went home found a note on the counter....."I'll fix this ..just teach me or tell me how" WTF??? looked around...big foot sized hole in the hallway wall.....daughter had gone bug chit and whaled a hole on the rock.....blood pressure is climbing now........WTF?????? I will say there is nothing harder than a stout Scot/Welch/Irishman trying to get words out of a female Scot/Welch/Irish/Hebrew!! Oh man we did go round and round but the pitbull persevered and got her to talk....broke up with her BF.....college deposit and scholarship stuff has to be in Monday....school work piled up.......damn I am not up to all this drama......but it will probably get worse...Saturday morning there is a class on sheetrock repair..if anyone interested.......I think I'm ready for a sail with the Capt'n.......look out for the rocks!!!! And don't spill the Coke!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I walked a lot to cut this afternoon , blackflies are out  but they aren't biting yet .
> Lots of junk to slash up with the exception of about a dozen 18'' to 24'' pine and spruce so it looks like the old saws get a workout this weekend .



Those sound like perfect saw logs!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wha happen to the dolly i sent ??
> that was an easy project..



You must have missed my earlier post? I just put a 20" B&C on it today.Soon as it drys up I will try it out!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Looks like we'll just have to change John's name to The Saw Whore-der .



Thats it,just a "whore der " .
when asked how many he has he even counts those that dont run and even parts saws !!
like MIDAS,,,he likes to be surounded by his treasures 
worthless or not they are TREAUSURE !! LOL !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> This has not been the best of days...started out ok..working on the yet undisclosed 49SP build with the only aftermarket piston ever built for these saws.....then went to the "money job"....went well...finished up....then backed into a birch tree and caved in the rear bumper and rear quater a tad...not serious but can't open the tailgate.....there is hardly anything I hate more than the corners knocked off my truck.....back to the shop (1 hr drive) had two beers...went home found a note on the counter....."I'll fix this ..just teach me or tell me how" WTF??? looked around...big foot sized hole in the hallway wall.....daughter had gone bug chit and whaled a hole on the rock.....blood pressure is climbing now........WTF?????? I will say there is nothing harder than a stout Scot/Welch/Irishman trying to get words out of a female Scot/Welch/Irish/Hebrew!! Oh man we did go round and round but the pitbull persevered and got her to talk....broke up with her BF.....college deposit and scholarship stuff has to be in Monday....school work piled up.......damn I am not up to all this drama......but it will probably get worse...Saturday morning there is a class on sheetrock repair..if anyone interested.......I think I'm ready for a sail with the Capt'n.......look out for the rocks!!!! And don't spill the Coke!!!!



I know about them BF problems all to well!Can't say I ever had to fix any walls at least!Now trucks I have beat the hell out of! :hmm3grin2orange: It will be good to make her fix that too!She may not do it again? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You must have missed my earlier post? I just put a 20" B&C on it today.Soon as it drys up I will try it out!



Did you clean it up nice and polish it and paint the muffler and such so when it just sits ther on a shelf at least it looks good ??


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> What happened to the Dolly I sent? Or the bow-saw? Or the 346XP? Or the .......
> 
> What do you do all day? Buy more saws that you can't work on?



The Dolly is in a box full of 143s,The Poulan has the bow back on it and the 346 is still in its box. LOL But the 346 jug is on my desk right now!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> This has not been the best of days...started out ok..working on the yet undisclosed 49SP build with the only aftermarket piston ever built for these saws.....then went to the "money job"....went well...finished up....then backed into a birch tree and caved in the rear bumper and rear quater a tad...not serious but can't open the tailgate.....there is hardly anything I hate more than the corners knocked off my truck.....back to the shop (1 hr drive) had two beers...went home found a note on the counter....."I'll fix this ..just teach me or tell me how" WTF??? looked around...big foot sized hole in the hallway wall.....daughter had gone bug chit and whaled a hole on the rock.....blood pressure is climbing now........WTF?????? I will say there is nothing harder than a stout Scot/Welch/Irishman trying to get words out of a female Scot/Welch/Irish/Hebrew!! Oh man we did go round and round but the pitbull persevered and got her to talk....broke up with her BF.....college deposit and scholarship stuff has to be in Monday....school work piled up.......damn I am not up to all this drama......but it will probably get worse...Saturday morning there is a class on sheetrock repair..if anyone interested.......I think I'm ready for a sail with the Capt'n.......look out for the rocks!!!! And don't spill the Coke!!!!



Hey Robin,,if it will make you feel any better i can let you pick on John for awhile ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Did you clean it up nice and polish it and paint the muffler and such so when it just sits ther on a shelf at least it looks good ??



No :big_smile: Its going to get dirty very soon! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey Robin,,if it will make you feel any better i can let you pick on John for awhile ??



Hell thats nothing new!


----------



## tbone75

Where is Peg leg when Ron needs some fresh meat?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> This has not been the best of days...started out ok..working on the yet undisclosed 49SP build with the only aftermarket piston ever built for these saws.....then went to the "money job"....went well...finished up....then backed into a birch tree and caved in the rear bumper and rear quater a tad...not serious but can't open the tailgate.....there is hardly anything I hate more than the corners knocked off my truck.....back to the shop (1 hr drive) had two beers...went home found a note on the counter....."I'll fix this ..just teach me or tell me how" WTF??? looked around...big foot sized hole in the hallway wall.....daughter had gone bug chit and whaled a hole on the rock.....blood pressure is climbing now........WTF?????? I will say there is nothing harder than a stout Scot/Welch/Irishman trying to get words out of a female Scot/Welch/Irish/Hebrew!! Oh man we did go round and round but the pitbull persevered and got her to talk....broke up with her BF.....college deposit and scholarship stuff has to be in Monday....school work piled up.......damn I am not up to all this drama......but it will probably get worse...Saturday morning there is a class on sheetrock repair..if anyone interested.......I think I'm ready for a sail with the Capt'n.......look out for the rocks!!!! And don't spill the Coke!!!!



That is sort of a sucky day, did the corner bend once myself, truck hit a tree that was never there before....LOL
Sheet rock repair you say, I will sign up for that!
A little Captn Crazy will soothe the nerves a bit but reality will still be there tomorrow....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hey Robin,,if it will make you feel any better i can let you pick on John for awhile ??



No we're all good..just took a real pitbull fit to get to the bottom of the problem......the reality of the issue is communication...as earlier stated the genitics at work are an issue!!


----------



## tbone75

Ron run out of steam? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going fishing for the next 3 days,..you boys play safely.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Going fishing for the next 3 days,..you boys play safely.



That would be fun! To bad I aint there! LOL You have a good time Jerry! Who is going to watch Ron?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That would be fun! To bad I aint there! LOL You have a good time Jerry! Who is going to watch Ron?



You would like the fishing, not shure about carrying the canoe, back packs and all the other dunnage 5-6 miles into the woods. Great when we get there but the trip back home seems to take twice as long...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You would like the fishing, not shure about carrying the canoe, back packs and all the other dunnage 5-6 miles into the woods. Great when we get there but the trip back home seems to take twice as long...LOL



Better count me out! LOL Maybe a chopper ride in and out? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Better count me out! LOL Maybe a chopper ride in and out? LOL



That`s been done many times in the past, possibly a few more times in the future to some of the back wods lakes in Labrador.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Cantdog said:


> This has not been the best of days...started out ok..working on the yet undisclosed 49SP build with the only aftermarket piston ever built for these saws.....then went to the "money job"....went well...finished up....then backed into a birch tree and caved in the rear bumper and rear quater a tad...not serious but can't open the tailgate.....there is hardly anything I hate more than the corners knocked off my truck.....back to the shop (1 hr drive) had two beers...went home found a note on the counter....."I'll fix this ..just teach me or tell me how" WTF??? looked around...big foot sized hole in the hallway wall.....daughter had gone bug chit and whaled a hole on the rock.....blood pressure is climbing now........WTF?????? I will say there is nothing harder than a stout Scot/Welch/Irishman trying to get words out of a female Scot/Welch/Irish/Hebrew!! Oh man we did go round and round but the pitbull persevered and got her to talk....broke up with her BF.....college deposit and scholarship stuff has to be in Monday....school work piled up.......damn I am not up to all this drama......but it will probably get worse...Saturday morning there is a class on sheetrock repair..if anyone interested.......I think I'm ready for a sail with the Capt'n.......look out for the rocks!!!! And don't spill the Coke!!!!



been there, done all of the above. i used to be bad about putting body parts through sheetrock. finally figured out it would be better to go outside and beat the hell out of some rounds with my splitting maul. got real tired of my hand hurting and then having to patch and fix the wall. got real good at it though a lot of whole walls got painted when i couldn't match the paint.
also, helped the wife raise three girls. man the hormone storms i went through. seemed like they all peaked at the same time every month. they're elsewhere now but the drama still remains. can't get away from it, just deal with it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s been done many times in the past, possibly a few more times in the future to some of the back wods lakes in Labrador.



I would love to get back into some of them lakes! It would have to some great fishing!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would love to get back into some of them lakes! It would have to some great fishing!



Still some good fishing up there, been there a few times.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Still some good fishing up there, been there a few times.



What kind of fish you going after?Trout,Pike?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What kind of fish you going after?Trout,Pike?



Speckled trout on this trip, the mayfly are on good right now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Speckled trout on this trip, the mayfly are on good right now.



I bet that is some good eating stuff!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bet that is some good eating stuff!



The tastiest fish right out of the water. Salmon, sea trout and Artic Char are not far behind taste wise.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The tastiest fish right out of the water. Salmon, sea trout and Artic Char are not far behind taste wise.



Never had any Salmon I liked even a little bit! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never had any Salmon I liked even a little bit! LOL



That`s cause a salmon doesn`t have any fat on them, lean flesh has very little taste, you need to add fat to salmon when its cooked.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time to pack it up, night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time to pack it up, night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Guess I am the only one who can't sleep :bang:


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Guess I am the only one who can't sleep :bang:



guess again


----------



## dancan

I see the DSA guy are out in full force 'cept Randy of course .

ZZZSlackerzz !!


----------



## RandyMac

Morning Dan.
I'm wasting paper, 1st quarter stats are due tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

Glad to see that you're doing your bit to help out the paper industry .


----------



## RandyMac

Oh yeah, 221 pages so far.
I learned over a decade ago, always meet the deadline, never be early or late.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys the Slug is back up! LOL No Robin yet?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is sort of a sucky day, did the corner bend once myself, truck hit a tree that was never there before....LOL
> Sheet rock repair you say, I will sign up for that!
> A little Captn Crazy will soothe the nerves a bit but reality will still be there tomorrow....LOL



LOL...well it's tomorrow...raining pretty good this AM....I may have made 1 or 2 voyages more with the Capt'n than was necessary last night....things are soothed and smoothed right now but we'll see what today brings!!! Oh, and BTW other than bending a perfectly good truck, there nothing I despise more than mudding rock...nor am I very good at it, but I can and will patch a hole from time to time.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL...well it's tomorrow...raining pretty good this AM....I may have made 1 or 2 voyages more with the Capt'n than was necessary last night....things are soothed and smoothed right now but we'll see what today brings!!! Oh, and BTW other than bending a perfectly good truck, there nothing I despise more than mudding rock...nor am I very good at it, but I can and will patch a hole from time to time.....



I am with you on the mudding! I can do it and have enough.But I always have to sand the chit out of it! :hmm3grin2orange: The last I did was a bathroom I built in the basement.Took a while but it looks very good! LOL The only trick I know is to flatten it out nice just sand in a X pattern.Learned that doing the body work. LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> LOL...well it's tomorrow...raining pretty good this AM....
> I can and will patch a hole from time to time.....



As long as it's not in a moving boat that you're in .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> As long as it's not in a moving boat that you're in .



Just stick your finger in there and hope the fish don't bite! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> As long as it's not in a moving boat that you're in .



Capt'n says, "As you consume the beverage, the vessel floatation increases" I always took that to meen the more you drank the safer you were.......on the water that is.....


----------



## tbone75

I finally dug out the other carb for the 359 I ported and put it on last night when I couldn't sleep.Going to go with Dan idea and tear into the 120si.Lee told me it has low compression but that is all I know about it. LOL Looks in pretty good shape!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Capt'n says, "As you consume the beverage, the vessel floatation increases" I always took that to meen the more you drank the safer you were.......on the water that is.....



You try any of the new stuff out from the Capt'n the darker stuff?


----------



## dancan

I went through all that with my oldest in her last year of highschool and then the first year of university with her fear of failure(which didn't happen). The hole in the wall is minor and other than having a good discussion about stress and how to make good decisions on dealing with it that is as far as I would carry it . The way or direction that some teens have chosen to deal with issues other than talking about what needs to be talked about to people listening with both ears is important as opposed to hot headedness or the turmoil they can generate when talking amongst themselves which can lead to plenty of other issues .
Everything your daughter knows is in a turmoil right now from the fear of loosing all her friends , loosing her social safety net , being away from home is just around the corner etc... Get her some safety glasses , a hammer and some old window panes and let her have at it LOL 
Teenage girls , as hard on the head as women .................Good Luck .....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron told me about some bars Bailys had on sale I need.Went to get a couple but already sold out :msp_mad: Found a couple cheap ones on fleabay but there solid nose.Not so sure I want that?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Ron told me about some bars Bailys had on sale I need.Went to get a couple but already sold out :msp_mad: Found a couple cheap ones on fleabay but there solid nose.Not so sure I want that?



Are these for saws that you're not going to be cutting with saw whore-der ? If so , they would be fine LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I went through all that with my oldest in her last year of highschool and then the first year of university with her fear of failure(which didn't happen). The hole in the wall is minor and other than having a good discussion about stress and how to make good decisions on dealing with it that is as far as I would carry it . The way or direction that some teens have chosen to deal with issues other than talking about what needs to be talked about to people listening with both ears is important as opposed to hot headedness or the turmoil they can generate when talking amongst themselves which can lead to plenty of other issues .
> Everything your daughter knows is in a turmoil right now from the fear of loosing all her friends , loosing her social safety net , being away from home is just around the corner etc... Get her some safety glasses , a hammer and some old window panes and let her have at it LOL
> Teenage girls , as hard on the head as women .................Good Luck .....LOL



Very insightful Dan...and all true.....with the only exception (in this case) be she has no apprehension about leaving the nest as she has spent months away living in a forign country where english was a second or third language....and she liked it....other that bit you are dead on. Couple all that with the fact that all her close friends are doctors, lawyers or just plain wealthy folks daughters who are all going off to prestigious schools, whereas we are not so able to fund such expensive options is tearing her up, though she won't admit it. Very frustrating time in a young life.....and an old one's too....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Are these for saws that you're not going to be cutting with saw whore-der ? If so , they would be fine LOL .



I can't try them out without a bar! LOL Need to know they will cut just in case I ever use one :hmm3grin2orange: Like you got any room to talk you Husky whore-der :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Very insightful Dan...and all true.....with the only exception (in this case) be she has no apprehension about leaving the nest as she has spent months away living in a forign country where english was a second or third language....and she liked it....other that bit you are dead on. Couple all that with the fact that all her close friends are doctors, lawyers or just plain wealthy folks daughters who are all going off to prestigious schools, whereas we are not so able to fund such expensive options is tearing her up, though she won't admit it. Very frustrating time in a young life.....and an old one's too....



After all this stuff you get to watch them get married and have kids! My Step-Daughter having a baby didn't bother me much.But now my Daughter is going too! I just aint ready for that I guess? :msp_confused:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I can't try them out without a bar! LOL Need to know they will cut just in case I ever use one :hmm3grin2orange: Like you got any room to talk you CLOSET Husky whore-der :hmm3grin2orange:




Fixed it for ya!!


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go tear into the 120si and see what I got? Slept about 4hrs. been up for 2 so I think I am ready as I can get? :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Fixed it for ya!!



Perfect! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> After all this stuff you get to watch them get married and have kids! My Step-Daughter having a baby didn't bother me much.But now my Daughter is going too! I just aint ready for that I guess? :msp_confused:



Arrrrrgh!! I'm not ready for THAT either!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Dan,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i sent you a PM about those Husky parts..


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> This has not been the best of days...started out ok..working on the yet undisclosed 49SP build with the only aftermarket piston ever built for these saws.....then went to the "money job"....went well...finished up....then backed into a birch tree and caved in the rear bumper and rear quater a tad...not serious but can't open the tailgate.....there is hardly anything I hate more than the corners knocked off my truck.....back to the shop (1 hr drive) had two beers...went home found a note on the counter....."I'll fix this ..just teach me or tell me how" WTF??? looked around...big foot sized hole in the hallway wall.....daughter had gone bug chit and whaled a hole on the rock.....blood pressure is climbing now........WTF?????? I will say there is nothing harder than a stout Scot/Welch/Irishman trying to get words out of a female Scot/Welch/Irish/Hebrew!! Oh man we did go round and round but the pitbull persevered and got her to talk....broke up with her BF.....college deposit and scholarship stuff has to be in Monday....school work piled up.......damn I am not up to all this drama......but it will probably get worse...Saturday morning there is a class on sheetrock repair..if anyone interested.......I think I'm ready for a sail with the Capt'n.......look out for the rocks!!!! And don't spill the Coke!!!!





Cantdog said:


> LOL...well it's tomorrow...raining pretty good this AM....I may have made 1 or 2 voyages more with the Capt'n than was necessary last night....things are soothed and smoothed right now but we'll see what today brings!!! Oh, and BTW other than bending a perfectly good truck, there nothing I despise more than mudding rock...nor am I very good at it, but I can and will patch a hole from time to time.....



If it helps ease the pain in any way, you are not alone my friend. Good on you for raising a daughter who is willing to clean up her own messes. That is a quality that is lacking in many of the younger generation.

By the way, why are you two (Dan and Robin) having an insightful conversation about raising children and dealing with life? I thought this was a place to get away from that and play with saws? This place continues to surprise me...


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I can't try them out without a bar! LOL Need to know they will cut just in case I ever use one :hmm3grin2orange: Like you got any room to talk you Husky whore-der :hmm3grin2orange:



Slugger = Slug-Whore Now the name starts to make some sense.


----------



## tbone75

:ah:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :ah:



Almost all the way around !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Almost all the way around !!



I will try to clean it up?Don't look like much chance?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Dan,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i sent you a PM about those Husky parts..



Sorry not getting back to you sooner but I'll have to pass on that more than generous offer for a free 372 big bore .
Maybe another member will pipe up for the FREE 372 Big Bore .


----------



## Cantdog

diggers_dad said:


> If it helps ease the pain in any way, you are not alone my friend. Good on you for raising a daughter who is willing to clean up her own messes. That is a quality that is lacking in many of the younger generation.
> 
> By the way, why are you two (Dan and Robin) having an insightful conversation about raising children and dealing with life? I thought this was a place to get away from that and play with saws? This place continues to surprise me...



Sorry DD Just having a moment of clarity......have to take advantage as they are infrequent.....LOL!!


Now back to saws......


----------



## dancan

Alien gathering or did the Husskee camp finally realize that Husskee is for playin' and Stihl is for workin' ?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> :ah:









John, what saw is that from?


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> Alien gathering or did the Husskee camp finally realize that Husskee is for playin' and *Stihl is for workin' *?



Yeah, *workin*' on 'em constantly so they run right.......................:msp_sneaky:


----------



## little possum

Free Big Bore? :O haha

Off work, and now to decide what kinda trouble to get in


----------



## Jon1212

little possum said:


> Free Big Bore? :O haha
> 
> Off work, and now to decide what kinda trouble to get in



Anything, but Fire Juggling................I'm just sayin'


----------



## little possum

Wont catch me playing with fire.. Much.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John, what saw is that from?



The 120si I got from Lee.


----------



## tbone75

The after pics on the 120si and the 346 jugs. First 2 pics are the 120 3rd is the 346.Looks good enough to try to me?


----------



## dancan

I picked up a Husskey File-o-plate type guide for the rakers on 3/8 chain , no instructions but there was some pics LOL .
I've been using an Oregon gauge at 30 thou but this thing sure took a bunch more , any of you guy's use the file-o-plate ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I picked up a Husskey File-o-plate type guide for the rakers on 3/8 chain , no instructions but there was some pics LOL .
> I've been using an Oregon gauge at 30 thou but this thing sure took a bunch more , any of you guy's use the file-o-plate ?



Just grind them off there it will bite real good! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> I picked up a Husskey File-o-plate type guide for the rakers on 3/8 chain , no instructions but there was some pics LOL .
> I've been using an Oregon gauge at 30 thou but this thing sure took a bunch more , any of you guy's use the file-o-plate ?



Not since the government recalled them for being mismanufactured...........


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Just grind them off there it will bite real good! :hmm3grin2orange:



That's what I thought I was doing LOL 




Jon1212 said:


> Not since the government recalled them for being mismanufactured...........



No air mail for you !


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> No air mail for you !



That seems a tad bit extreme................


----------



## dancan

Well , I may rescind that decision , so play nice LOL .
I'll know tomorrow on how aggressive it is , 2 days to cut this lot so I hope the chains will pull themselves through all the trees and all I have to do is hang on .


----------



## dancan

Hey Jaycub , what's the mill update ?


----------



## tbone75

Got the parts for the Kita flywheel today! Just not doing so well getting them in there!Got them about 3/4 of the way in and that was it?Afraid if I beat on it much I will break something!Try again tomorrow?Sure would like to hear that baby run!


----------



## tbone75

Don't forget the AV mounts for the little Silver saw midget! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I sure hope Jerry was driving to where he was going to go canoeing off the patio deck of a camp with a wood stove because it rained like a MotherF...er this morning and here's the new updated forecast for the weekend .







BRRRRR


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I sure hope Jerry was driving to where he was going to go canoeing off the patio deck of a camp with a wood stove because it rained like a MotherF...er this morning and here's the new updated forecast for the weekend .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRRRRR



:msp_scared: I think hes nuts!


----------



## tbone75

WOW no body around tonight!


----------



## roncoinc

I went " out there " tonight..
what a dissapointment,every third poster has stihl in thier name,,most have the brains of a field mouse..
SOS with nothing getting done.
opinions put forth with no experiance.
i tried my best to stir the pot feeling as meen as i am tonight,actually went LOOKING for trouble but most to dense to sense my mild inuendoes.
it's like a wasteland out there.
once in awhile you can find an oasis but not very often.
thank goodness there ARE a few that contribute good usefull info and are willing to help but they seem to be carefull of where they get involved also.

One the plus side i went and got another $20 android tabled and spent 1/2 hr fixin it and works as new now.
that was after spending fours hour replacing a motherboard in a laptop and not having it work..
board was $5,,shipping $10,,can send it back for another if i pay the $10 to ship back the $5 board !! :angry2:


----------



## tbone75

You do anything good today Ron?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I went " out there " tonight..
> what a dissapointment,every third poster has stihl in thier name,,most have the brains of a field mouse..
> SOS with nothing getting done.
> opinions put forth with no experiance.
> i tried my best to stir the pot feeling as meen as i am tonight,actually went LOOKING for trouble but most to dense to sense my mild inuendoes.
> it's like a wasteland out there.
> once in awhile you can find an oasis but not very often.
> thank goodness there ARE a few that contribute good usefull info and are willing to help but they seem to be carefull of where they get involved also.
> 
> One the plus side i went and got another $20 android tabled and spent 1/2 hr fixin it and works as new now.
> that was after spending fours hour replacing a motherboard in a laptop and not having it work..
> board was $5,,shipping $10,,can send it back for another if i pay the $10 to ship back the $5 board !! :angry2:



Dang Ron! You been having so much fun :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Where do you get them for 20 bucks? Sounds way cheap!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Where do you get them for 20 bucks? Sounds way cheap!



Discount store,they selling them as "broken" , have to fix them first.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Discount store,they selling them as "broken" , have to fix them first.



You need to sell a few of them! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All....we went to the last happy hour tonight......for yrs and yrs we had been occasionally going to this (more or less) private happy hour at a local, rather famous pottery. The old girl that ran the place passed away last week so all the regulars and some irregulars performed the last happy hour tonight. Complete withe scads of food and beverages...songs played and sung as per her final request. Her final request was simply stated "You can miss me but don't be sad" She was a class act all the way....world traveler...very interesting lady...and a native Mainer.....

Worked on the 49sp build saw today...cleaned the cases all up...new seals...installed the new Northwoods Saw after market piston (slightly modified) and new blasted cyl, cleaned the oil tank and flushed the pickup...took lots of pics...am planning an extension/continuation to the thread I started about this piston. Funny... I just picked a parts saw from the pile of "many 49SP parts saws"...it was grubby and dirty but mostly complete...turns out after a thurough cleaning it is a very low use saw!! The piston and cyl that came off it are mint..but I already had a new cyl blasted and ready along with the new piston to install. Keep an eye out if you have any interest in this build...it will be "out there" as Ron calls it...quiite a few pics from start to finish. This is to test this new aftermarket piston...the first ever aftermarket replacement piston for these saws. The saw will be stock and I am using all the stuff that came with this piston...ring, wristpin keepers etc. The only thing not "out of the box" is the wristpin bearing modification I deemed necessary.....more to come.


----------



## dancan

Must be a DSA gathering this weekend ?


----------



## dancan

Well , you guy's continue on in the land of ZZZSlackerdom , I'm off to WORK some Stihl while you guys play with some HoseKees .


----------



## Cantdog

Huh??....??....Wazzzzuuup???....Somebody say somthin???.....ZZZZZZzzzzzzz.......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Huh??....??....Wazzzzuuup???....Somebody say somthin???.....ZZZZZZzzzzzzz.......



Not me !!!!!

gotta go haul more cow poop today 
kinda like a visit to the stihl shop,smells the same anyway.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Not me !!!!!
> 
> gotta go haul more cow poop today
> kinda like a visit to the stihl shop,smells the same anyway.



Yeah it's about that time again...gotta get the splitter off the tractor and put the ol Rotovator on this weekend...and trailer the tractor up to where Hoss lives...turn the pile...I have about 20yds of 2 yr old Hoss poop/straw/hay that I 've been turning every couple months. It's all fine and black now ..just right...not really any smell at all. I always have three piles...current pile...last yrs..and then the 2 yr old pile. I alway put a couple yds on my veg garden at home and save some out for other botany projects... the rest I put on the ladys garden where Hoss lives and till it all in for her...she grows and sells flowers...does weddings etc. It's part of our unspoken agreement for Hoss's board and pasturage..zero $$... just help as she needs it. Works great for everyone. My production will be down by half two springs from now as last fall the old mare went down so its up to Hoss to generate as much as he can..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah it's about that time again...gotta get the splitter off the tractor and put the ol Rotovator on this weekend...and trailer the tractor up to where Hoss lives...turn the pile...I have about 20yds of 2 yr old Hoss poop/straw/hay that I 've been turning every couple months. It's all fine and black now ..just right...not really any smell at all. I always have three piles...current pile...last yrs..and then the 2 yr old pile. I alway put a couple yds on my veg garden at home and save some out for other botany projects... the rest I put on the ladys garden where Hoss lives and till it all in for her...she grows and sells flowers...does weddings etc. It's part of our unspoken agreement for Hoss's board and pasturage..zero $$... just help as she needs it. Works great for everyone. My production will be down by half two springs from now as last fall the old mare went down so its up to Hoss to generate as much as he can..



Git him a "stihl" branded feed bucket,,then he will be FULL of it !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Git him a "stihl" branded feed bucket,,then he will be FULL of it !!




HaHaHaHa!!! I wood butt probably I couldn't afford one......


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ya bunch of loud mouth slackers!

Finally done with everything. headed out to the garage first thing to work on the 65 one last time. then if it doesnt work out, its on to the 45.


----------



## little possum

Ron, I wouldnt mind having one of those  Some mobile Wifi would be awesome. Stuck with the air card here  Bout as bad as dial up cause sometimes we run outta time. lol

Yall have a good one. Headed out to de-carbon the exhaust on a 4-71 Detroit.


----------



## tbone75

You guys all go have fun working.I will just sit here and slug out LOL Not because I want to :msp_sad:


----------



## farrell

mornin guys!
no turkey this mornin:msp_sad: heard a bunch saw a couple
put a new carb kit in my cousins 288xp. seems to be runnin pretty good now. ran it with my 28" b&c:msp_biggrin: heaps of power!
wedding today and bachelor party. busy busy.........................


----------



## tbone75

Getting no where today :bang: Pills just aren't helping much :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Got some new bits to try out.Not just for porting LOL I use them on my knives too.If I ever get back to making any? Trouble is they shorted me!I ordered 2 each of the 1/8 x 3" bits!Only got one of each!Ron may have to wait just a bit longer LOL Plus the free die grinder I got with them.The one long bit is a spring with a carbide ball on the end of it.Been in a few places I could have really used that!


----------



## tbone75

I put the 120si back together.150 compression with a .032 squish no gasket.The gasket measured .020.I think it may just run? LOL Tryed again to put the pins in the Kita flywheel with no luck :bang: Going to take it to my machinist buddy to see if he can press them in?


----------



## tbone75

120 piston pics UGLY ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

well, even with the donor saw. I cant get the 65 to give me spark. oh well back in the box it goes. on to the 45, started pulling parts out of the box and cleaning. first step is to make sure its all there. and if not, see whats missing.


----------



## little possum

Got a voltmeter? Check the lead. Had a 254 in here giving us a fit. Ordered a coil. Put it on using the old wire.. no spark. Pulled the lead out and had no ohms traveling through it. New wire on and off to the races we went. And now I am sitting on a coil I dont need..


----------



## AU_K2500

the plug wire is good, there is continuity through it. but I will try that. preciate it


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of slackers today! Started to mark out the 346 jug to grind on.Didn't get far LOL Its 44mm jug and I have a 45mm piston :bang: Off to Northwoods to get a piston. LOL


----------



## dancan

Well . now I know why you guys say Husskezz are for work , ya workin' on is just what they are .

Mmmm , Keith's good .....Mmmmmm


----------



## dancan

Musta had a sale on dead fish somewhere , oh wait most be something like rule # 2237 or something in the DSA handbook .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Musta had a sale on dead fish somewhere , oh wait most be something like rule # 2237 or something in the DSA handbook .



How many you had to drink today Dan? Sounds like you better slow own :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Started this one this morning and they want to plant a house in there this week coming so 2 beer is the limit .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Started this one this morning and they want to plant a house in there this week coming so 2 beer is the limit .



You sure like them hill sides?


----------



## dancan

Hillsides ..............Um Well , They SUCK !
















So daum cold I had to eat lunch in the car !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hillsides ..............Um Well , They SUCK !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So daum cold I had to eat lunch in the car !



Nice and warm in the shop today? :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

A few big ones on this job .






For size comparison , not a monster but big for here on the east coast , I think I'll use the 026 .


----------



## tbone75

Not to big there Dan. LOL I got a few a little bigger if you want to come down and give them a trim? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin guys!
> no turkey this mornin:msp_sad: heard a bunch saw a couple
> put a new carb kit in my cousins 288xp. seems to be runnin pretty good now. ran it with my 28" b&c:msp_biggrin: heaps of power!
> wedding today and bachelor party. busy busy.........................



Did you see the pix ot the gobblers out in my yard couple days ago ??
for TWO days in the mornin they was havin an orgy under my bedroom window !!
thot the OL may get the idea but no luck


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Started this one this morning and they want to plant a house in there this week coming so 2 beer is the limit .



Better put some bigger string on the weedwhacker !!
some of that brush is ALMOST big enuf to use a small chainsaw on !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Did you see the pix ot the gobblers out in my yard couple days ago ??
> for TWO days in the mornin they was havin an orgy under my bedroom window !!
> thot the OL may get the idea but no luck



You try strutting around the house gobbling? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I see Mark lurking down there.Getting anywhere with the 45?


----------



## roncoinc

The big bang today !!

second load of cow poop the old guy,name of Jacob Myers,old german dude,realy managed to get some bucket fulls..
figured 4 yards on the lil truck.
ten miles away from home,,50 mph,, BANG !!!!!!!!!! truck fishtailing out of control !! one of the tires on the rear blew out. ! hang on Martha we'r headed fur the brambles !!!!
really stimulating experiance had my white knuckles firmily holding the steering wheel while my shaky week kneed legs tried to get my feet to apply gentle pressure to the braking system.
once stoped and seen it was only the outside tire was blown was good to go..
what the hell,inside tire still inflated !!
infernal "flappity,flappitty,flappittyy " of the blown tire wanting to come loose from the rim was a very disconserting noise while trying to drive  over 25mph it was just TO loud !!
made it home,got it umloaded and put the spare on so good to go again


----------



## tbone75

Retreads seem to do that a lot.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Retreads seem to do that a lot.



Yeh,,i HAVE seen you blow out ,go flappitty flap and come off the rim..

that tire was bias ply,probly 20 yrs old,,cant blame it for giving out carrying about twice what it was rated for new,,age tells on everything...in case YOU havent noticed ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,i HAVE seen you blow out ,go flappitty flap and come off the rim..
> 
> that tire was bias ply,probly 20 yrs old,,cant blame it for giving out carrying about twice what it was rated for new,,age tells on everything...in case YOU havent noticed ??



YES Ron I know all about that chit! :hmm3grin2orange: Ya danged old fart! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

ended up spending a bunch of time with the OL today, going through closets and crap, making three piles, junk/donate/keep. Finally excepted an offer, and ill be going to Dallas in two weeks. Start work on the 14th. we move her, and all the house on memorial day weekend. 

I started to clean the 45, didnt check if everything was there, but i dont remember a coil, it was probably in there, i just don remember seeing it. I started by just spraying down the lower half of the case and tank assembly. The P&C was really clean.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> ended up spending a bunch of time with the OL today, going through closets and crap, making three piles, junk/donate/keep. Finally excepted an offer, and ill be going to Dallas in two weeks. Start work on the 14th. we move her, and all the house on memorial day weekend.
> 
> I started to clean the 45, didnt check if everything was there, but i dont remember a coil, it was probably in there, i just don remember seeing it. I started by just spraying down the lower half of the case and tank assembly. The P&C was really clean.



Dallas has much better weather! Good luck with the new job! I have no idea if there is a coil in there for the 45?I never even looked ? Hope there is?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Dallas has much better weather! Good luck with the new job! I have no idea if there is a coil in there for the 45?I never even looked ? Hope there is?



i hope so too! if not, ill just give up on huskies and go back to stihls.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> i hope so too! if not, ill just give up on huskies and go back to stihls.



:angry2:


----------



## AU_K2500

i bet i could send these 65's to you Ron, you might have better luck.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> i hope so too! if not, ill just give up on huskies and go back to stihls.



That 65 has me stumped too?


----------



## tbone75

No ones talking? Ron stir some chit up or something would ya!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

evening fellas!
my friends wedding was nice.
my cousns bachelor party was fun. shot skeet and drank beer! 
took my cousins saw back to him he was happy it was runnin again!
no flushing hydrants again to cold!
now im tired and ready to go to bed!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening fellas!
> my friends wedding was nice.
> my cousns bachelor party was fun. shot skeet and drank beer!
> took my cousins saw back to him he was happy it was runnin again!
> no flushing hydrants again to cold!
> now im tired and ready to go to bed!!!!



Sounds like you had a fun day!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you had a fun day!



it was good! hunted, fixed a saw, got free food/beer, and made lots of noise! what more can you ask for? plus other things that cant be mentioned!


----------



## tbone75

I hope to get the 120si running tomorrow?Its glued together now.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> That 65 has me stumped too?



i think im just gonna send it to Ron....make him figure it out. he is a genius after all!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> it was good! hunted, fixed a saw, got free food/beer, and made lots of noise! what more can you ask for? plus other things that cant be mentioned!



Went to one of them parties once!They had a stripper there that would pick dimes off guys noses with her you know what!I didn't want that close! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> i think im just gonna send it to Ron....make him figure it out. he is a genius after all!



I am sure he could get it going!


----------



## sefh3

Evening all
What a cold day here today. Both kids had soccer this morning. It started raining with snow mixed. I'm sure there will be a ton of kids sick soon after this one. After soccer I worked on a International A. Looks like I'll need to be getting another battery for that tomorrow. Won't hold a charge. One of these days I'll be able to work on a saw or two.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all
> What a cold day here today. Both kids had soccer this morning. It started raining with snow mixed. I'm sure there will be a ton of kids sick soon after this one. After soccer I worked on a International A. Looks like I'll need to be getting another battery for that tomorrow. Won't hold a charge. One of these days I'll be able to work on a saw or two.



I would hope! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> i think im just gonna send it to Ron....make him figure it out. he is a genius after all!



Not trying to Stihl Rons thunder but I have been following your tribulations with trying to get a sprk out of this 65.....you've done all the right stuff it seems.... but I just thought of one more issue that can cause a no spark situation from a seemingly flawless system. The bolt that attaches the wire to the points and also holds the spring for the points must not be grounded to the points frame where it bolts up. There is a plastic bushing or series of special plastic washers that this tiny bolt passes through to insulate the connection from ground as it connects the wire to the spring.................check it out that may be your problem....just thinkin...


----------



## Cantdog

It's just a little to early to yell ZZZZSACKERSSSZZZZ!!!!!!!!.............so I won't.......


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> It's just a little to early to yell ZZZZSACKERSSSZZZZ!!!!!!!!.............so I won't.......



yeah, but it is almost time for the morning check-in.


----------



## dancan

Did I miss check in time ?


----------



## dancan

Way too much excitement here this am so I'm off to mow some twigs .


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I can hardly contain myself this morning!!! Good luck and have fun Dan....


----------



## tbone75

Not much going on in here today.The OL wants me to go carpet shopping today. UGH ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas!

Hey john, where did you get this 45? im assuming it was already in some pieces when you got it. Ive got you lortab bottle....sadly it was only hardware inside. gonna try and get out to the garage this morning and work on it some more. What did you say was a good ring gap? .015?

In all seriousness would it be worth it to send this 65 to someone? or should I just put it in the corner? My last option is an ignition module, that Ron has mentioned from the start. I will be ordering one shortly.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas!
> 
> Hey john, where did you get this 45? im assuming it was already in some pieces when you got it. Ive got you lortab bottle....sadly it was only hardware inside. gonna try and get out to the garage this morning and work on it some more. What did you say was a good ring gap? .015?
> 
> In all seriousness would it be worth it to send this 65 to someone? or should I just put it in the corner? My last option is an ignition module, that Ron has mentioned from the start. I will be ordering one shortly.



Ring gap around .008.I got the saw from the other Marc. LOL Its was in pieces just like you got it. LOL Sorry but I don't share my lortab :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

mornin kids!
my name is adam. i am a sawcaholic and i have a problem!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Ring gap around .008.I got the saw from the other Marc. LOL Its was in pieces just like you got it. LOL Sorry but I don't share my lortab :hmm3grin2orange:



lol, its alright, im not a fan of medicine the OL has to force me to even take ibuprofen for my knees or back....im stubborn like that i guess.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> lol, its alright, im not a fan of medicine the OL has to force me to even take ibuprofen for my knees or back....im stubborn like that i guess.



I was always like that not to long ago!Then I got old :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> mornin kids!
> my name is adam. i am a sawcaholic and i have a problem!



I don't have a problem? I just have lots of saws :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

i feel old this mornin! out in the freezin cold yesterday and not dressed for it along with drinkin beer. hurt and feel like chit this mornin!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I don't have a problem? I just have lots of saws :hmm3grin2orange:



your saws have a collection problem?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i feel old this mornin! out in the freezin cold yesterday and not dressed for it along with drinkin beer. hurt and feel like chit this mornin!



I stayed nice and warm all day? :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> your saws have a collection problem?



Some of them have a don't run problem! :msp_unsure:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Some of them have a don't run problem! :msp_unsure:



hahahahahahahahahaha.....................


----------



## tbone75

I ordered a new piston for the 346.I did find out it takes a 44.3mm piston and not just a 44mm one!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I ordered a new piston for the 346.I did find out it takes a 44.3mm piston and not just a 44mm one!



nice!


----------



## tbone75

I hope to fire up the 120si today? I know it has spark! Found out the hard way!I was checking the compression pulling the rope and trying to hold it down.Must have got hold of the plug wire just right! Let me say it has a lots of juice! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I think I can move a little now.Going to go put the 120 together!


----------



## little possum

AU_K2500 said:


> the plug wire is good, there is continuity through it. but I will try that. preciate it


Magnet still good on the flywheel?

Spent most of yesterday scrounging through the shop looking for a sediment bowl for my H. Never did find it, and now cant even remember if I even ever had it  Gotta get the gas tank sanded and primed. Then figure out the wiring.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl trying to get going.Back is so dang stiff it just don't want to go.Going to have T-Storms all week it looks like :msp_sad: Could be another rough week? Waiting on some fish stories from Jerry? LOL Or more cow poop stories from Ron? LOL Going to go fire up the 359 to see if this other carb did anything then back to the 120si.Hope you guys are having some kind of fun today?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> i feel old this mornin! out in the freezin cold yesterday and not dressed for it along with drinkin beer. hurt and feel like chit this mornin!



Oh you poor,poor puppy !!


----------



## tbone75

Good saw day so far! The 359 runs REAL GOOD !!  Only bar I had is a 16" so it went through a 8" piece of hickory like it wasn't there! LOL All I have to play with is fire wood chunks :msp_sad: Got the 120si running too! No wonder it scored up so bad.The H side of the carb was open 1/4 turn was all! Don't have a bar for it yet.But it wants to jump right out of your hands!Man that thing has some serious power!Can't wait to port it now!Going to run it some first to see if it helps or not? LOL


----------



## tbone75

May go ahead and match the base up on the 346.Won't take long to get a piston from Northwood. I got to find some Husky and Dolmar bars!


----------



## dancan

Mmmm , Keiths , glug , glug , glug , Ahhhh .
That hit the spot :smile2:


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> Magnet still good on the flywheel?
> 
> Spent most of yesterday scrounging through the shop looking for a sediment bowl for my H. Never did find it, and now cant even remember if I even ever had it  Gotta get the gas tank sanded and primed. Then figure out the wiring.



pretty sure its still good....do they loose all power or get weak? is there a way to check if theyve gone "bad"?


----------



## dancan

After I blocked up and slash the stuff I had dropped at the end of day yesterday it was time to finish the weeds .












All down , time for lunch .






Last one to drop after lunch .


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> After I blocked up and slash the stuff I had dropped at the end of day yesterday it was time to finish the weeds .........
> 
> Last one to drop after lunch .



Well , that was the game plan till the homeowner showed up and decided they didn't like the look of another dozen trees :msp_angry: .


----------



## little possum

AU_K2500 said:


> pretty sure its still good....do they loose all power or get weak? is there a way to check if theyve gone "bad"?



Heck, I dont know  Ive been known to stick a small screwdriver to them to see if they stick. Not that it proves anything. 

Can I ask, what are you using to turn it over while testing for spark?


----------



## dancan

Lick your finger and hold it in the plug boot and pull for all it's worth till you get :msp_w00t: .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well guys we got a little rain on Friday, it started around 5:30 am and rained real heavily til around 11 am. Then showers off and on for a couple more hours, cleared somewhat and the wind came around from the SW and blew real hard for the rest of the day, 45-50 kmh. Made a very interesting day walking, carrying canoes, canoeing and getting back to base camp. Left home around 5 am, got to campsite around 11:20, must have got 50+mm rainfall, everything soaked, ground wet, firewood all soaking wet, me wet inside my raingear from exertion but was happy to just get there. Got camp setup, I got a good fire started after 2 others failed to get a fire started,( townies), LOL
As soon as the rain stopped and I had a bite to eat I tried for a trout. Caught 7 in a matter of mins, so supper was in the bag. Went back to the campsite, made shure the fire was stoked good and that there was plenty of wood on hand, everyone went fishing again. I hit the honey hole almost right off the bat, inside two hours fishing I had caught 27 nice speckled Brookies, the other two guys caught 3 between them....LOL ( TOWNIES) LOL.
Day one over, first night just started.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well guys we got a little rain on Friday, .....LOL.
> Day one over, first night just started.



A Little ? I got soaked at work and I was inside most of the time LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> A Little ? I got soaked at work and I was inside most of the time LOL .



That was quite a downpour, got a lot more than the 15mm forecasted. Lakes have risen more than 12" since that rain stopped.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well guys we got a little rain on Friday, it started around 5:30 am and rained real heavily til around 11 am. Then showers off and on for a couple more hours, cleared somewhat and the wind came around from the SW and blew real hard for the rest of the day, 45-50 kmh. Made a very interesting day walking, carrying canoes, canoeing and getting back to base camp. Left home around 5 am, got to campsite around 11:20, must have got 50+mm rainfall, everything soaked, ground wet, firewood all soaking wet, me wet inside my raingear from exertion but was happy to just get there. Got camp setup, I got a good fire started after 2 others failed to get a fire started,( townies), LOL
> As soon as the rain stopped and I had a bite to eat I tried for a trout. Caught 7 in a matter of mins, so supper was in the bag. Went back to the campsite, made shure the fire was stoked good and that there was plenty of wood on hand, everyone went fishing again. I hit the honey hole almost right off the bat, inside two hours fishing I had caught 27 nice speckled Brookies, the other two guys caught 3 between them....LOL ( TOWNIES) LOL.
> Day one over, first night just started.




Sounds like this will be an adventure if we are still on Fri late afternoon!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sounds like this will be an adventure if we are still on Fri late afternoon!!!



I could drag it out over a couple of weeks worth of posting....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> Heck, I dont know  Ive been known to stick a small screwdriver to them to see if they stick. Not that it proves anything.
> 
> Can I ask, what are you using to turn it over while testing for spark?



the stock recoil starter and pull cord....i though about grabbing a drill, but figured id just throw the cover on with two screws and crank away.


----------



## little possum

10-4 IDK man. I was hoping you were just spinning it by hand  

Sorry, I am not much help


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> 10-4 IDK man. I was hoping you were just spinning it by hand
> 
> Sorry, I am not much help



no big deal man. im just missing something im sure....its just a royal flipycappin PITA


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> no big deal man. im just missing something im sure....its just a royal flipycappin PITA



2 and a half gallons through the flippy caps over the weekend , no issues , one tank through the almighty 346 and it needs to be ''worked'' on again instead of ''worked'' with LOL .
Where's Ron with all the Hooskee parts he wuz offering me now ?


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> 2 and a half gallons through the flippy caps over the weekend , no issues , one tank through the almighty 346 and it needs to be ''worked'' on again instead of ''worked'' with LOL .
> Where's Ron with all the Hooskee parts he wuz offering me now ?



i think im just gonna send this stink husky to Ron. Im sure its something stupid....im just not catching it.


----------



## tbone75

The 120si I haven't even cleaned it up yet. LOL But it runs!! But it needs all the brake parts and the filter cover has a small crack in it.


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas!
> 
> Hey john, where did you get this 45? im assuming it was already in some pieces when you got it. Ive got you lortab bottle....sadly it was only hardware inside. gonna try and get out to the garage this morning and work on it some more. What did you say was a good ring gap? .015?
> 
> In all seriousness would it be worth it to send this 65 to someone? or should I just put it in the corner? My last option is an ignition module, that Ron has mentioned from the start. I will be ordering one shortly.



First did you read what I said in post #46038??? Did you understand what I was saying??? I believe you have grounded out your points and that is an excellent place to do so without knowing you have. There is a ground side and a positive side to the points...the ground contact side obviously bolts down tight to the breaker plate....the positive side contact cannot be grounded anywhere except through the contacts. The bolt that attaches the wire to the spring goes through a grounded part of the points body and CANNOT make any contact with it. That is why there is a plastic bushing or washers there that insulate the connection from ground. If you have that in wrong or not there at all....and the bolt, spring or wire have any contact with any other metal part......NO SPARK.....ever...check this out as this could well be your problem.....he said again...LOL!!


----------



## dancan

Nice lookin' saw them Dollies !


Daum ! the beer supply is run out :msp_scared: !
I guess it's a good thing , gotta work tomorrow and deliver a costumers 1970 Dodge Dart Swinger .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Nice lookin' saw them Dollies !
> 
> 
> Daum ! the beer supply is run out :msp_scared: !
> I guess it's a good thing , gotta work tomorrow and deliver a costumers 1970 Dodge Dart Swinger .



340???


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nice lookin' saw them Dollies !
> 
> 
> Daum ! the beer supply is run out :msp_scared: !
> I guess it's a good thing , gotta work tomorrow and deliver a costumers 1970 Dodge Dart Swinger .



That is a nice old car! Got a 340 in it?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 340???



You type faster than me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> First did you read what I said in post #46038??? Did you understand what I was saying??? I believe you have grounded out your points and that is an excellent place to do so without knowing you have. There is a ground side and a positive side to the points...the ground contact side obviously bolts down tight to the breaker plate....the positive side contact cannot be grounded anywhere except through the contacts. The bolt that attaches the wire to the spring goes through a grounded part of the points body and CANNOT make any contact with it. That is why there is a plastic bushing or washers there that insulate the connection from ground. If you have that in wrong or not there at all....and the bolt, spring or wire have any contact with any other metal part......NO SPARK.....ever...check this out as this could well be your problem.....he said again...LOL!!



I think you got a great idea there Robin! Everything else he has done to it.Maybe the screw is to long?Can't remember how it went in there?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> i think im just gonna send this stink husky to Ron. Im sure its something stupid....im just not catching it.



WHY would you do that to poor old Ron ???
just put an electronic in it and be done 
find best price first tho.
if you sent it to me i would have to send it back !!


----------



## dancan

340 , 4 speed , red with a real nice black vinyl top , black race stripe on the trunk .
Had it at the shop for a few days , people were stopping in just to take a look , I was going to put a "Getting Divorced , Selling Cheap so the Ex doesn't get it" sign on it with another of my "Special" costumer's phone number on it LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The 120si I haven't even cleaned it up yet. LOL But it runs!! But it needs all the brake parts and the filter cover has a small crack in it.



Meh,,,dont need brakes,just keep on the gas and coast to a stop !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is a nice old car! Got a 340 in it?



273 dual quads.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Meh,,,dont need brakes,just keep on the gas and coast to a stop !!



I know I don't have to have it.But I LIKE them very much! One saved me a leg once! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 273 dual quads.



A 426 in there would be much more fun! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A 426 in there would be much more fun! :hmm3grin2orange:



Never went quite that far but I once built one that I put a 383 Magnum Road Runner engine in it. Those cars were a nightmare to swap engines and trannies in.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never went quite that far but I once built one that I put a 383 Magnum Road Runner engine in it. Those cars were a nightmare to swap engines and trannies in.



No room for nothing!You have to swap the K-Frame in it or just the mounts to put a big block in it?


----------



## dancan

AM radio , black vinyl buckets , plain , nice and simple , most of today's generation wouldn't get it .
I'll try and get a few pics before I return it , it's not a show car but the owner is happy with it so I guess that's what counts .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> First did you read what I said in post #46038??? Did you understand what I was saying??? I believe you have grounded out your points and that is an excellent place to do so without knowing you have. There is a ground side and a positive side to the points...the ground contact side obviously bolts down tight to the breaker plate....the positive side contact cannot be grounded anywhere except through the contacts. The bolt that attaches the wire to the spring goes through a grounded part of the points body and CANNOT make any contact with it. That is why there is a plastic bushing or washers there that insulate the connection from ground. If you have that in wrong or not there at all....and the bolt, spring or wire have any contact with any other metal part......NO SPARK.....ever...check this out as this could well be your problem.....he said again...LOL!!



Having and knowing how to use an OHM meter would help on this to see if the arm is grounded,with the points open.
i suppose a powered test light could be used.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Having and knowing how to use an OHM meter would help on this to see if the arm is grounded,with the points open.
> i suppose a powered test light could be used.



I have a meter and don't know how to use it :hmm3grin2orange: I can test AA batteries with it :hmm3grin2orange: One lesson Dad forgot to teach me :msp_sad: He knew all that kind of stuff.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I have a meter and don't know how to use it :hmm3grin2orange: I can test AA batteries with it :hmm3grin2orange: One lesson Dad forgot to teach me :msp_sad: He knew all that kind of stuff.



It's not too hard. Google it. Look for something on checking continuity.


----------



## tbone75

Ron was you playing in cow poop today? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> It's not too hard. Google it. Look for something on checking continuity.



All I need to do is it up and read it. LOL Some day maybe?


----------



## diggers_dad

Does anyone here have a 24" (Stihl branded 25") bar for an 036? I'm looking for one and don't have a lot of cash, wanted to ask here before I went "out there". Also looking for a felling dog for a Husky 44. 

The bar can be .050 or .063, I think its 84 dl. TIA


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> It's not too hard. Google it. Look for something on checking continuity.



Marc you wouldn't happen to have any bars that would fit my Kita would you? 24 or bigger?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Does anyone here have a 24" (Stihl branded 25") bar for an 036? I'm looking for one and don't have a lot of cash, wanted to ask here before I went "out there". Also looking for a felling dog for a Husky 44.
> 
> The bar can be .050 or .063, I think its 84 dl. TIA



Got a 14 that won't fit. :hmm3grin2orange: May be able to grind it to fit? :hmm3grin2orange: I think you gave it to me?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> All I need to do is it up and read it. LOL Some day maybe?



Slugs are known for being lazy


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Slugs are known for being lazy



You dang right we are!  Sluggish :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Having and knowing how to use an OHM meter would help on this to see if the arm is grounded,with the points open.
> i suppose a powered test light could be used.



Yes either of those items would tell the tale...or even looking it should be evident......


----------



## tbone75

About time Ron!! Been waiting 3 days for something out of you!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Marc you wouldn't happen to have any bars that would fit my Kita would you? 24 or bigger?



I "might" have a Dolmar mount in a 20"? I'll check.


----------



## farrell

evening gentlemen!
no flushing hydrants again tonight suppose to be around freezing again:msp_sad:
had home made chicken and bisquets for dinner at my moms
got rid of some of those annoying troublsome flippcappin timber tigers after dinner!
goin turkey huntin with my bro in the mornin!


----------



## tbone75

I did a Ron count on saws today.38 ready to go cut ! Others ?? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

You guys fall asleep?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You guys fall asleep?



no. feedin the baby!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> no. feedin the baby!



You got breasts ?? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> About time Ron!! Been waiting 3 days for something out of you!




He's shy, ....zall......lol!!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> You got breasts ?? :msp_w00t:



maybe:msp_rolleyes: im not showin you:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You got breasts ?? :msp_w00t:



Ron is thinking boobs :msp_w00t: Woke him right up!


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> First did you read what I said in post #46038??? Did you understand what I was saying??? I believe you have grounded out your points and that is an excellent place to do so without knowing you have. There is a ground side and a positive side to the points...the ground contact side obviously bolts down tight to the breaker plate....the positive side contact cannot be grounded anywhere except through the contacts. The bolt that attaches the wire to the spring goes through a grounded part of the points body and CANNOT make any contact with it. That is why there is a plastic bushing or washers there that insulate the connection from ground. If you have that in wrong or not there at all....and the bolt, spring or wire have any contact with any other metal part......NO SPARK.....ever...check this out as this could well be your problem.....he said again...LOL!!



I didnt get any garage time today. But i did read your post, and will be checking that. I'm pretty sure its pretty well insulated but will go over it again....for a 10th time! lol. Im gonna go ahead and order an electronic ignition module tonight. 

Thanks everybody for all the help and suggestions.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> He's shy, ....zall......lol!!



That is the most BS I have heard in a long time :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I did a Ron count on saws today.38 ready to go cut ! Others ?? :msp_rolleyes:



i have 2 ready to go:msp_biggrin: and 2 to fix:msp_sad: and 1 that never will be:msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i have 2 ready to go:msp_biggrin: and 2 to fix:msp_sad: and 1 that never will be:msp_sad:



:msp_scared: You need more saws!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> :msp_scared: You need more saws!



i know:msp_biggrin: but no money:msp_sad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No room for nothing!You have to swap the K-Frame in it or just the mounts to put a big block in it?



I didn`t swap the frame, just custom fabbed up mounts, notched the strut towers and massaged the firewall...LOL
Chevies were so much simpler to swap engines and trannies, driveline components in and out.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i know:msp_biggrin: but no money:msp_sad:



Time to do some trading!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I didn`t swap the frame, just custom fabbed up mounts, notched the strut towers and massaged the firewall...LOL
> Chevies were so much simpler to swap engines and trannies, driveline components in and out.



I would rather work on a Chevy and day!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Time to do some trading!



nothin worth anything im afraid. got a lil craftsman and solo. still havent picked up the mac or stihl yet


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would rather work on a Chevy and day!



You aint seen nothing til you try swapping something into a Ford!!


----------



## diggers_dad

*Oh, wise saw gurus --*

What saws do these fit?


The one on the left is an Oregon D176. It fits a lot of saws, none of which I have.










The one on the right is the same D176, for comparison purposes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> i have 2 ready to go:msp_biggrin: and 2 to fix:msp_sad: and 1 that never will be:msp_sad:



You don`t have any saws til you reach 100+. You have to have a spare backup saw for the backup saw to the main saw .


----------



## diggers_dad

farrell said:


> nothin worth anything im afraid. got a lil craftsman and solo. still havent picked up the mac or stihl yet



Everything is worth something to someone! Even Mini-Macs are sold from time to time. Not sold for much, but sold nonetheless.


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> You don`t have any saws til you reach 100+. You have to have a spare backup saw for the backup saw to the main saw .



I don't even have that many CHAINS.


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> I don't even have that many CHAINS.



:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You aint seen nothing til you try swapping something into a Ford!!



I know! Ford is the worst dang thing ever made!Nothing swaps on any thing in the POS they are!


----------



## tbone75

Jerry any idea on the bars? I have no idea?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know! Ford is the worst dang thing ever made!Nothing swaps on any thing in the POS they are!



My cousin Earl had a 38 Ford truck with a straight 6 in it, I talked him into letting me put a 326 Pontiac engine and auto trannie in it, what a mistake but I did it .


----------



## diggers_dad

diggers_dad said:


> What saws do these fit?
> 
> 
> The one on the left is an Oregon D176. It fits a lot of saws, none of which I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the right is the same D176, for comparison purposes.



If someone can use one of these, let me know. I'm looking for a 24" or 25" for my 036.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry any idea on the bars? I have no idea?



I need numbers or slot sizes to know for shure.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My cousin Earl had a 38 Ford truck with a straight 6 in it, I talked him into letting me put a 326 Pontiac engine and auto trannie in it, what a mistake but I did it .



You sure like crazy ass work! LOL That had to be a night mare!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You sure like crazy ass work! LOL That had to be a night mare!



When I was in my mid teens til mid 20`s I would swap any engine and tranny system into anything that had wheels. Heck, I even built the frames and added wheels.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am off to Cali tomorrow morning so I might not get to check in tomorrow at all but I will if I can tomorrow night.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am off to Cali tomorrow morning so I might not get to check in tomorrow at all but I will if I can tomorrow night.



Check in when you can! And get lots of pics!


----------



## tbone75

I want to see that place your staying in! opcorn:


----------



## diggers_dad

diggers_dad said:


> What saws do these fit?
> 
> 
> The one on the left is an Oregon D176. It fits a lot of saws, none of which I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the right is the same D176, for comparison purposes.



The top picture, the bar in the middle says "16HL50 SPYA 60DL SW 91D Sweden"
Top picture on the right is a 20", 72 dl .050 Husky (Needed my glasses and the light held just right)

The bottom picture, the one in the middle says "20 00 028 05)
The one on the left ???


----------



## tbone75

I don't know what goes to what?Hope someone that does will chime in?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I don't know what goes to what?Hope someone that does will chime in?



Those are the only bars I have that I don't know the application for. I was hoping one of them would fit one of your Dolmars, but it doesn't look like it. Sorry.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Those are the only bars I have that I don't know the application for. I was hoping one of them would fit one of your Dolmars, but it doesn't look like it. Sorry.



I need a 20" Husky bar too!Can I trade you out of one of them?


----------



## tbone75

Marc found me some Kita 24" bars on fleabay for 20.00 each plus shipping.So I bought 2. LOL


----------



## dancan

Time to get up and do stumpin' you bunch of ZZZSlackerz before the day is done !


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' all. Somebody let Monday creep up on me again. Ugh.


----------



## Cantdog

Been up all morning tryin to help an Ausse with his 49SP...tiring work ya know ......worling on a saw on the other side of the planet!! Big day today LOTS doing on everywhere!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Is it monday ??
durn,no reason for me to keep track 

trying to decide on an air filter for a 372..
traditional flocked or the new fine screen type.
like this here.

Air Filter for Husqvarna 362 365 371 372 Jonsored 2165 | eBay

Or the traditional..saw is ported and 75cc so air flow could be a deciding factor.

HUSQVARNA 362 365 371 372 AIR FILTER FELT Aftermarket | eBay


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Is it monday ??
> durn,no reason for me to keep track
> 
> trying to decide on an air filter for a 372..
> traditional flocked or the new fine screen type.
> like this here.
> 
> Air Filter for Husqvarna 362 365 371 372 Jonsored 2165 | eBay
> 
> Or the traditional..saw is ported and 75cc so air flow could be a deciding factor.
> 
> HUSQVARNA 362 365 371 372 AIR FILTER FELT Aftermarket | eBay



I have no issues with the screen type on my 2171 , no dust seems to get past it .


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Is it monday ??
> durn,no reason for me to keep track
> 
> trying to decide on an air filter for a 372..
> traditional flocked or the new fine screen type.
> like this here.
> 
> Air Filter for Husqvarna 362 365 371 372 Jonsored 2165 | eBay
> 
> Or the traditional..saw is ported and 75cc so air flow could be a deciding factor.
> 
> HUSQVARNA 362 365 371 372 AIR FILTER FELT Aftermarket | eBay



ron im runnin the 40 micron mesh on my ported 372 works fine!


----------



## tbone75

Its Monday?Just another day for me too! Like Ron I don't keep track very well


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Its Monday?Just another day for me too! Like Ron I don't keep track very well



I have a salt shaker and I'm not afraid to use it....


----------



## tbone75

Wouldn't be hard to catch me right now!The other slugs have done passed me today!Don't know if I over did it or its the storms moving in today?Plus I got some sleep for a change! Most likely its all of the above. :hmm3grin2orange: Got the parts for the little Partner/Skill saw so need to get it running and sent home.Could be a while yet?


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> I have a salt shaker and I'm not afraid to use it....



I " ported " my salt shaker !!
you should SEE how it goes through salt now !!


----------



## tbone75

I see you down there Mark! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I " ported " my salt shaker !!
> you should SEE how it goes through salt now !!



You MEEN ASS


----------



## tbone75

Couldn't catch my machinist buddy yet.Not sure I can figure out a way to press these pins in the flywheel?I want to hear the Kita run!!


----------



## tbone75

Mail should be here in about an hour.Hope I get that box Ron!


----------



## tbone75

Ron if you happen to find some nice 1/4" porting bits let know!I can't seem to find much to choose from?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Couldn't catch my machinist buddy yet.Not sure I can figure out a way to press these pins in the flywheel?I want to hear the Kita run!!



Heat the flywheel,freeze the pins


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Heat the flywheel,freeze the pins



I heated the flywheel but didn't think about freezing the pins? I could try that?


----------



## tbone75

The bars I bought on fleabay are new Winsor speed tip 24"x3/8-050 - 84 DL .Not sure why they had 2 for 20 each and one was 30 ? They were the same bars? I took the 2 that were 20 each. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The bars I bought on fleabay are new Winsor speed tip 24"x3/8-050 - 84 DL .Not sure why they had 2 for 20 each and one was 30 ? They were the same bars? I took the 2 that were 20 each. LOL



That was a good deal !

will take a couple hours or longer to freeze them pins,,after you get them out again..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron if you happen to find some nice 1/4" porting bits let know!I can't seem to find much to choose from?



Never looked for them before so it will be new for me also.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Never looked for them before so it will be new for me also.



Your going to need some. LOL Let me know what you find?


----------



## tbone75

The one hand piece you can use what you got.Its just a mini drill chuck.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That was a good deal !
> 
> will take a couple hours or longer to freeze them pins,,after you get them out again..



Already out. LOLI will put them in the freezer when I make it down to the shop?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

diggers_dad said:


> The top picture, the bar in the middle says "16HL50 SPYA 60DL SW 91D Sweden"
> Top picture on the right is a 20", 72 dl .050 Husky (Needed my glasses and the light held just right)
> 
> The bottom picture, the one in the middle says "20 00 028 05)
> The one on the left ???



per Acres the D176 fits: ECHO, JOHN DEERE, McCULLOCH, POULAN, RED MAX, SEARS, SKIL, TANAKA. got one on my JD70V
the one in the bottom middle looks like a homelite to me


----------



## tbone75

New toys today! LOL I do see a problem with the angle hand piece.It takes special bits!Didn't know that when I bought it :bang: Have to go search for them?


----------



## tbone75

And got the new camera from Ron! Looks darn good for the price! Thanks Ron you old meen a$$ :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> And got the new camera from Ron! Looks darn good for the price! Thanks Ron you old meen a$$ :hmm3grin2orange:



Don't forget the "complimentary" android charger too...............


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> And got the new camera from Ron! Looks darn good for the price! Thanks Ron you old meen a$$ :hmm3grin2orange:



Takes 8mp still pix too,,need a plain ol regular SD memory card for it..


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Don't forget the "complimentary" android charger too...............



:angry2:


----------



## roncoinc

Got a present in the mail today 
"some " people can accept presents greacefully..


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> Got a present in the mail today
> "some " people can accept presents greacefully..



nice!


----------



## AU_K2500

anybody got a coil pack for a Husqvarna 45....or one that will fit. seems like I havent had the best of luck lately with saws! lol

Went by the local shop earlier and ordered an electronic ignition module for the 65....hopefully thatll fix it!


----------



## dancan

I got me a nice new 537-28-15-02 from my Stihl dealer to keep the 346 from leaking oil all over the place , now if I could only keep it running .
May be the Stihl supplied Husskee oil cap will help .


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> I got me a nice new 537-28-15-02 from my Stihl dealer to keep the 346 from leaking oil all over the place , now if I could only keep it running .
> May be the Stihl supplied Husskee oil cap will help .



Dan, did you happen to look and see if that clutch assembly is coarse thread?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> anybody got a coil pack for a Husqvarna 45....or one that will fit. seems like I havent had the best of luck lately with saws! lol
> 
> Went by the local shop earlier and ordered an electronic ignition module for the 65....hopefully thatll fix it!



If I had looked closer a while back I would have had one for it.Sorry I just didn't know!I know I don't have anything that fits? I am sure that module will get the 65 going!Make sure you mount it on the outside of the saw!Not on the inside!Don't ask how I know :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Dan, did you happen to look and see if that clutch assembly is coarse thread?



Your a real smart a$$ ! :hmm3grin2orange: The Step-Brat wouldn't even look at a weed whacker! :bang:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Your a real smart a$$ ! :hmm3grin2orange: The Step-Brat wouldn't even look at a weed whacker! :bang:



Okay fellas, let me clarify for you.

John sent me message about how many string trimmers he's been putting through his shop. To which I so accurately replied, "well the nice thing about those trimmers is you could let your step son use one because they don't have tires that go flat." I said this because every car that boy gets into ends up with at least one flat tire.
And yes I am a Smart Ass.....................:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Okay fellas, let me clarify for you.
> 
> John sent me message about how many string trimmers he's been putting through his shop. To which I so accurately replied, "well the nice thing about those trimmers is you could let your step son use one because they don't have tires that go flat." I said this because every car that boy gets into ends up with at least one flat tire.
> And yes I am a Smart Ass.....................:msp_biggrin:



What is really funny is his car is sitting there with a flat right now! :bang: Its been sitting for 3 or 4 days like that  Its even funnier the OL has not asked me to fix it?  Now back to the whackers :bang::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> If I had looked closer a while back I would have had one for it.Sorry I just didn't know!I know I don't have anything that fits? I am sure that module will get the 65 going!Make sure you mount it on the outside of the saw!Not on the inside!Don't ask how I know :bang:



whys that? heat?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> whys that? heat?



Yep they get to hot on the inside.Close to the flywheel is a good spot.I thought I would make one look better by mounting it on the inside of the saw.:bang: Gave me fits till Jerry told why! LOL It still runs good!! Now LOL


----------



## tbone75

I started this year with 10 whackers and now down to one! Plus worked on a few others already. LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I started this year with 10 whackers and now down to one! Plus worked on a few others already. LOL



Got any newer Craftsman wacker power heads down??? I picked up a small craftsman tiller and the motor is missing.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I started this year with 10 whackers and now down to one! Plus worked on a few others already. LOL



So you're saying you like being around "whackers"?.........................A..W..K..W..A..R..D..:msp_scared:


----------



## sefh3

Jon1212 said:


> So you're saying you like being around "whackers"?.........................A..W..K..W..A..R..D..:msp_scared:



I don't know. It doesn't look like the wackers feel the same. Had 10 now 1........:yoyo:


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Got any newer Craftsman wacker power heads down??? I picked up a small craftsman tiller and the motor is missing.



Are you saying you can put a whacker head on a little 2 stroke tiller ??

( man dont THAT sound wierd ! )


----------



## dancan

Jon1212 said:


> Dan, did you happen to look and see if that clutch assembly is coarse thread?



They are coarser than fine but I have nothing to compare with so if Jerry remembered to pack them they should be somewhere in Cali but the tracking system is not working at the moment LOL !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> And got the new camera from Ron! Looks darn good for the price! Thanks Ron you old meen a$$ :hmm3grin2orange:



Nice camera and nice of Ron to pas on a good deal .
What are you going to do , get a few SD cards , take some videos of your Slugerized Saws and then mail the SD card to someone to post them for you since you're on the snailernet connection ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Got a present in the mail today
> "some " people can accept presents greacefully..




HaHaHa Greacefully...LOL!! RonDon you're a witt but I think it is spelled Greasefully...LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nice camera and nice of Ron to pas on a good deal .
> What are you going to do , get a few SD cards , take some videos of your Slugerized Saws and then mail the SD card to someone to post them for you since you're on the snailernet connection ?



That could be done! But I will just wait on the high speed stuff. opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> So you're saying you like being around "whackers"?.........................A..W..K..W..A..R..D..:msp_scared:



You don't like whacking? :jester:


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> anybody got a coil pack for a Husqvarna 45....or one that will fit. seems like I havent had the best of luck lately with saws! lol
> 
> Went by the local shop earlier and ordered an electronic ignition module for the 65....hopefully thatll fix it!



You're all done with AU K2500 you have to change you name to "Sparky One"......what the hell are you, a black hole, sucking electrons from every ign system you touch.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Got any newer Craftsman wacker power heads down??? I picked up a small craftsman tiller and the motor is missing.



Haven't had any Craftsman whackers yet? No power heads left either.More could show up? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You're all done with AU K2500 you have to change you name to "Sparky One"......what the hell are you, a black hole, sucking electrons from every ign system you touch.....LOL!!!



Sure something funny going on around him?  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> That could be done! But I will just wait on the high speed stuff. opcorn:





tbone75 said:


> You don't like whacking? :jester:



You'll be able to change your name to "Nutty , the High Speed Whacker"


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You'll be able to change your name to "Nutty , the High Speed Whacker"



Don't forget about the yanking too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I done to munch yanking today! I am done whackered out! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Don't forget about the yanking too! :hmm3grin2orange:



Isn't that what the wife is for , you know , with your bad back and all , or better yet , get one of them plugin jobbies that LP found LOL .


----------



## tbone75

Wonder if Jerry did any porting on that air plane? I am sure he wants it to go faster :jester: He should be drinking wine by now?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Isn't that what the wife is for , you know , with your bad back and all , or better yet , get one of them plugin jobbies that LP found LOL .



She is only good for every once in a while :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

Well , you can't trade her in , she buys you too many toys so I guess you'll have to live with the 'lectric jobbies , just don't use it in the rain or the bathtub .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I done to munch yanking today! I am done whackered out! :hmm3grin2orange:



What you think of the P70 ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What you think of the P70 ??



Its a P70 ! You know I like it! :hmm3grin2orange: Still want another 7000+ too! I know you got a real nice one of them!


----------



## tbone75

I don't know anything about the P70.Just the little I have read on here.


----------



## Cantdog

P70 looks good Ron...how is it condition wise?? Dave, the guy that works with me a lot has an old P65 that runs super......


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> You're all done with AU K2500 you have to change you name to "Sparky One"......what the hell are you, a black hole, sucking electrons from every ign system you touch.....LOL!!!



Dont ask me....ask the slug. thats where both the saws came from! lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Dont ask me....ask the slug. thats where both the saws came from! lol



Don't ask me?You got them just like I got them. LOL In pieces


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Don't ask me?You got them just like I got them. LOL In pieces



Im just passing the blame! lol 

Found out the whole Ignition system is missing from the 45. Coil, plug wire and cover, and kill switch.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Im just passing the blame! lol
> 
> Found out the whole Ignition system is missing from the 45. Coil, plug wire and cover, and kill switch.



Well chit! Someone in the swap thread should have something?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Well chit! Someone in the swap thread should have something?



way ahead of ya!


----------



## tbone75

I didn't get no where today.Didn't get the little Partner done.My Brother brought 2 whackers to me.Then asked if I could get them done ASAP ! I told him Slugs don't do anything ASAP :hmm3grin2orange: I did get one running the other one is a real PITA so far!


----------



## dancan

Ron , is that P70 a runner ?


----------



## tbone75

Marc parts pix ! Has one crack in it.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , is that P70 a runner ?



fired off with mix down the carb


----------



## tbone75

Your charger will be in the mail tomorrow Ron!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Marc parts pix ! Has one crack in it.



That's the stuff! Send an invoice with the box. I'll get around to writing a check sometime....


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> That's the stuff! Send an invoice with the box. I'll get around to writing a check sometime....



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: You bet I will!


----------



## tbone75

Went to bed for an hour now I am back up :bang: To much yanking and whacking today?


----------



## dancan

Since you got that new camera we best not find any Jacobian pics of you on the net tryin' to impress someone .


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackerz ! Y'all must be pullin' on the slack end of the rope this am and not getting anything done ........Oh wait , that's John .


----------



## Cantdog

I been up for a while takin care of some other business.......waiting for you to wake up...lol!!! What's on deck for today Danny??.....You really otta DO stumpin with your time...LOL!!!

Ol Hoss and I were out in the pasture yesterday between 11:00AM and 12:30 PM and we saw a jet going over that was louder than the rest and running a little lower and fast just on the southern edge of the flight path coming in from Europe indicating to me that perhaps it was just getting up to speed from NS........I think I saw Jerry waving out the window just behind the wing...not sure but it was someone wearing a crisp clean Pioneer hat.......thought maybe....


----------



## dancan

Them low flyers sure make you look twice .
Got to clean up the saws and get them ready for the next job , install the oil cap on the 346 and see if I can get it to start in-between the normal daily grind .
I got to use that extra long Huskee felling lever on the last job several times , it sure works better than the short one on the bigger trees and is real nice even when you leave a little too much holding wood after your back cut .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Since you got that new camera we best not find any Jacobian pics of you on the net tryin' to impress someone .



You don't want me post neeked pix of myself? Don't worry you think that midget scared you! I would just make you puke :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I guess its back to whacker hell again for me today. :bang:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I guess its back to whacker hell again for me today. :bang:



Your gonna end up going blind !!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Fellas


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your gonna end up going blind !!!



I do need new glasses :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

au_k2500 said:


> morning fellas



sparky !!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I think you guys a right! Sparky fits good :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Heading to the PO in just a bit.Ron will be happy in a couple days :hmm3grin2orange: Got to get the charger back to him so he recharge his batteries :hmm3grin2orange: Don't want the old fart running down on us :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> sparky !!!!!!





tbone75 said:


> I think you guys a right! Sparky fits good :hmm3grin2orange:



I understand the Irony, but i wouldnt mind the nickname if it was actually fitting.....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I understand the Irony, but i wouldnt mind the nickname if it was actually fitting.....



Close enough for us :hmm3grin2orange: Grape Ape fit better? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> I understand the Irony, but i wouldnt mind the nickname if it was actually fitting.....



Sparkless ?


----------



## roncoinc

Neutron ??


----------



## AU_K2500

you guys are hilarious


----------



## tbone75

Electric Ape ?


----------



## tbone75

Ron you charger is on its way!


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> I understand the Irony, but i wouldnt mind the nickname if it was actually fitting.....



HaHaHa...a friend of mine's late father always used to say........"Twoodn't be half so funny 'fit wunt true"


I know some have a hard time with the Downeast Dialect....so I'll interpret..... it translates something like this...."It would not be half so funny if it were not true"


LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa...a friend of mine's late father always used to say........"Twoodn't be half so funny 'fit wunt true"
> 
> 
> I know some have a hard time with the Downeast Dialect....so I'll interpret..... it translates something like this...."It would not be half so funny if it were not true"
> 
> 
> LOL!!!



:msp_confused: I could understand that? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Shock Monkey?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused: I could understand that? :hmm3grin2orange:



I figured you could.....and Dan too....... but some of the younger, more sheltered folks who come from closer to the equator than you sometimes have a hard time and I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings, speaking a foreign language........LOL!!!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Are you saying you can put a whacker head on a little 2 stroke tiller ??
> 
> ( man dont THAT sound wierd ! )



Well of course you can. Looky here.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Well of course you can. Looky here.



I bet you could put anything on that as long as its the same size shaft? I have swapped a lot of whacker motors around!


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> I figured you could.....and Dan too....... but some of the younger, more sheltered folks who come from closer to the equator than you sometimes have a hard time and I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings, speaking a foreign language........LOL!!!



I think if i can understand some of these folks here in alabama, and especially up in the mountains of TN and W.V. i shouldnt have trouble understanding too much. That Appalachian speak can be rough!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I figured you could.....and Dan too....... but some of the younger, more sheltered folks who come from closer to the equator than you sometimes have a hard time and I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings, speaking a foreign language........LOL!!!



:msp_confused: I think you got some red neck in your blood? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I think if i can understand some of these folks here in alabama, and especially up in the mountains of TN and W.V. i shouldnt have trouble understanding too much. That Appalachian speak can be rough!



Good point! Been in them areas a few times :hmm3grin2orange: Sometimes you really got to listen to get what they said!


----------



## sefh3

Ryobi make one too.


----------



## tbone75

I am going to go do some whacking and yanking.Could be blind by tonight? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Ryobi make one too.



Yep I bet one of them would fit too!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused: I think you got some red neck in your blood? :hmm3grin2orange:



Might be...kinda hard to tell...I keep it under my grayish pony tail........LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Good point! Been in them areas a few times :hmm3grin2orange: Sometimes you really got to listen to get what they said!



You wait 'till you get up heeah, Chummy.....and it ain't nee better cross the boarder, up by Jerry and Dan you won't know if they're talkin aboot something to keep their feet dry or a vessle you get in to cross the bay!! That ain't even countin the Acadian French.......


----------



## dancan

Groundie ? Grounder ? Short ? Shortie ? Arcless ?

I give up .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> You wait 'till you get up heeah, Chummy.....and it ain't nee better cross the boarder, up by Jerry and Dan you won't know if they're talkin aboot something to keep their feet dry or a vessle you get in to cross the bay!! That ain't even countin the Acadian French.......



No different that us tryin' to keep up with youall .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> groundie ? Grounder ? Short ? Shortie ? Arcless ?
> 
> I give up .




shortie !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like I may need Robin to go over the border with me?Someone will have to translate! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> No different that us tryin' to keep up with youall .



I take it you're speaking in the plural???? If so.....the plural of y'all is..... AWL y'all......right?.. Sparky One???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> shortie !!!!!



He is anything but short! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Just got a box of Dolmar parts from Arrowhead Ed ! He told me he thought I would like them! Won't take nothing for them either!! :msp_sneaky: Not sure what all is in there but its Dolmar!


----------



## tbone75

Any ideas what these are for?The one looks a lot like a 111 crank case.The other ???????


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Any ideas what these are for?The one looks a lot like a 111 crank case.The other ???????



Not sure, but that is a **** load of pills in the background...............


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Just got a box of Dolmar parts from Arrowhead Ed ! He told me he thought I would like them! Won't take nothing for them either!! :msp_sneaky: Not sure what all is in there but its Dolmar!



hmmmmm those look familar.......


----------



## AU_K2500

If im shortie....id hate to know what that makes Jacob! lol


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> If im shortie....id hate to know what that makes Jacob! lol



okay then. you had your chance to be shortie. you've apparently declined so now you're just gonna have to be sparkie. how's the job thing goin?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Not sure, but that is a **** load of pills in the background...............



You got that right! I think my Drs. are just pill pushers :msp_confused: Only one of them worth a chit! Its not all that great either! I still hurt :bang:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> If im shortie....id hate to know what that makes Jacob! lol



A midget to mini-me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Not a good day for whacking.Broke the carb gasket on one.Can't find nothing even close to fit! The other the gas cap won't seal?Put a new cap on it stihl leaks? Back is killing me so I quit for a while.About ready to go back to yanking :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Somebody hates me !! 

they dropped THESE of at my shop today 







Now what to hell is THIS ??


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Not a good day for whacking.Broke the carb gasket on one.Can't find nothing even close to fit! The other the gas cap won't seal?Put a new cap on it stihl leaks? Back is killing me so I quit for a while.About ready to go back to yanking :hmm3grin2orange:



Maybe you should consider a Fap-O-Matic. Reminds me, I was doing a little gambling out our local Tribal Casino two days ago, and I was playing one of those hybrid poker games. I folded a hand(7-J offsuit) the dealer gave me the "what'd you have look" to which I replied "7-J off" when said it came out "seven, jack off"..........LOL!!! He thought that was pretty funny as well.


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> Somebody hates me !!
> 
> they dropped THESE of at my shop today



Invisible saws are easy to hate.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Invisible saws are easy to hate.



You didnt see the pix ? Jack ??


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> You didnt see the pix ? Jack ??



Nope. Nor do I see dead people.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Nope. Nor do I see dead people.



I can see three pix just fine..
got your glasses on ??


----------



## sefh3

Ron you don't need either of those saws.

Looks like a 044 or 046 in the second pic.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron you don't need either of those saws.
> 
> Looks like a 044 or 046 in the second pic.



Is there a diff between them ??


----------



## sefh3

Might even be it's bigger brother.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Might even be it's bigger brother.



And what is that ??
how do i find out what it is ??????


----------



## AU_K2500

jerrycmorrow said:


> okay then. you had your chance to be shortie. you've apparently declined so now you're just gonna have to be sparkie. how's the job thing goin?



the "job thing" is going well. Ive accepted the job in Terrell (outside Dallas) instead of the Indianapolis job. The offer was actually a little lower, but the actual job and the people ill be working with and for seemed to be much better. It had a lot to do with how they treated me on my visit as well. 

Ill be driving out to dallas next weekend and start on the 14th. will fly back memorial day weekend and move the house and the OL out.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> the "job thing" is going well. Ive accepted the job in Terrell (outside Dallas) instead of the Indianapolis job. The offer was actually a little lower, but the actual job and the people ill be working with and for seemed to be much better. It had a lot to do with how they treated me on my visit as well.
> 
> Ill be driving out to dallas next weekend and start on the 14th. will fly back memorial day weekend and move the house and the OL out.



good for ya. now, go forth and conquer. btw, i hear there's some pretty fair tex-mex food in big-d


----------



## AU_K2500

jerrycmorrow said:


> good for ya. now, go forth and conquer. btw, i hear there's some pretty fair tex-mex food in big-d



Ive heard a lot of good things about Dallas. pretty excited....just not very many trees.:msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Somebody hates me !!
> 
> they dropped THESE of at my shop today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what to hell is THIS ??



I like the one in the last pic!Just don't know how to tell what it is from here? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Last one has a decomp so it could be a 046,064,066?


----------



## tbone75

What ever it is Ron I would be happy to take it off your hands! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What ever it is Ron I would be happy to take it off your hands! LOL



I looked in the plug hole and cyl wall looks clean,no scoring..
so it may be 44cc or 46cc or 64 cc ?
one of the things that make stihl suck,cant tell what they are if a plastic tag is missing !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I looked in the plug hole and cyl wall looks clean,no scoring..
> so it may be 44cc or 46cc or 64 cc ?
> one of the things that make stihl suck,cant tell what they are if a plastic tag is missing !!



76ccm or 85ccm or 91ccm is what Acres says. 046-064-066


----------



## tbone75

They just said we have nader watch tonight again!Hail and all that other BS too !


----------



## tbone75

Is that 3 saws or two there Ron? You may have to pull the muffler and measure the bore?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Is that 3 saws or two there Ron? You may have to pull the muffler and measure the bore?



Two,041 and ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Two,041 and ??



I know what it is Ron! its a graduation/finding a job present! Man, I dont care what they say about you, you are a kind giving soul....


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> If im shortie....id hate to know what that makes Jacob! lol



Mini me ?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I know what it is Ron! its a graduation/finding a job present! Man, I dont care what they say about you, you are a kind giving soul....



:haha:

Gotta hand it to ya "shorty" ,ya gots a sensa humor !!


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Mini me ?



Lol



roncoinc said:


> :haha:
> 
> Gotta hand it to ya "shorty" ,ya gots a sensa humor !!



So....thats a no?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> So....thats a no?



Man,,,your young,,got a woman,,just gradgitated,,gots a job,,..
ya gotta learn to take rejection at SOME point in yer life !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Mini me ?



The Austin Powers movie? The evil guy and his midget named mini-me


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Two,041 and ??



I can't ever remember seeing a muffler just like that on the ?? saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I looked in the plug hole and cyl wall looks clean,no scoring..
> so it may be 44cc or 46cc or 64 cc ?
> one of the things that make stihl suck,cant tell what they are if a plastic tag is missing !!



You need to work with them for a while and then it becomes easy to tell them apart. Measure the bore is the easiest way for someone not real familiar with them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You need to work with them for a while and then it becomes easy to tell them apart. Measure the bore is the easiest way for someone not real familiar with them.



Hi Jerry hows the wine? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I can't ever remember seeing a muffler just like that on the ?? saw.



That is a factory style dual port muffler, butt ugly piece of OEM equipment. never catch one on my saws.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hi Jerry hows the wine? :msp_biggrin:



No wine for me yet but did find some good beer.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No wine for me yet but did find some good beer.



OK Jerry your the Stihl guru what is it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK Jerry your the Stihl guru what is it?



If I had it in my hands I could tell you in a minute but from the picts it looks like a 044.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 044 is narrower than the 046, a pict of the saw taken from the top showing the filler cap in relation to the recoil cover will tell if its a 044 or 046. The physical size of the 064 and 066 tell them apart from the 044/046, the thickness of the recoil cover tells if it is a 064 or 066.


----------



## sefh3

I'm going out on a limb here and staying with 046. The 066 usually has the black line down the recoil and up the top plate. I'm betting 1128 series and 52mm bore. If I'm right do I get the saw, Ron????


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> If I had it in my hands I could tell you in a minute but from the picts it looks like a 044.



Did the 044 have a decompression?


----------



## sefh3

What kind of compression does the 041 Super have? I know the pistons for those puppies are hard to find.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Did the 044 have a decompression?



Some did and many have been converted to MS440 P&C setups by now. Take the recoil off and look at the flywheel, if its a tan poly flywheel its not a 044.


----------



## sefh3

Take the air filter cover off. It should be 1128 something something something. 066 is 1122 if I remember correctly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Take the air filter cover off. It should be 1128 something something something. 066 is 1122 if I remember correctly.



How many big Stihls do you own or work on in this size/class....LOL
Bet I win this one and Ron will send the saw to me....LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Evening gentlemen. I just dropped in to say "goodbye" for a while. I have some things pressing in and demanding my attention on a personal level so I don't think I'll be around much. If I owe anyone parts or money please drop me a reminder via email. I think I'm square with everyone but just want to be sure. 

Thanks for the help and advice on all the saw questions. Your time and efforts are very much appreciated.

Marc

[email protected]


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> How many big Stihls do you own or work on in this size/class....LOL
> Bet I win this one and Ron will send the saw to me....LOL



Not very many, can you tell.


----------



## sefh3

diggers_dad said:


> Evening gentlemen. I just dropped in to say "goodbye" for a while. I have some things pressing in and demanding my attention on a personal level so I don't think I'll be around much. If I owe anyone parts or money please drop me a reminder via email. I think I'm square with everyone but just want to be sure.
> 
> Thanks for the help and advice on all the saw questions. Your time and efforts are very much appreciated.
> 
> Marc
> 
> [email protected]



Best of luck. I'm sure many of us will be around when you come back. We'll miss ya!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> How many big Stihls do you own or work on in this size/class....LOL
> Bet I win this one and Ron will send the saw to me....LOL



Imma get shot down and say I only have 3.. 
044, 046, 066 
I loose!








diggers_dad said:


> Evening gentlemen. I just dropped in to say "goodbye" for a while. I have some things pressing in and demanding my attention on a personal level so I don't think I'll be around much. If I owe anyone parts or money please drop me a reminder via email. I think I'm square with everyone but just want to be sure.
> 
> Thanks for the help and advice on all the saw questions. Your time and efforts are very much appreciated.
> 
> Marc
> 
> [email protected]


 
see ya around marc.
Hope all is well!


----------



## Sagetown

Hey y'all: Just slipped in here to spread a few Reps around.
Looks like they went to-
AU_K2500
ChainsawmanXX
roncoinc
sefh3


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2



Hi Jacob how the mill going?


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> How many big Stihls do you own or work on in this size/class....LOL
> Bet I win this one and Ron will send the saw to me....LOL



No Jerry you have enough saws and knowledge. I will be a learning experience for me. I'm knowledge is no where near yours and I learn the best hands on.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Hi Jacob how the mill going?



Hey john! Going good, got all the dawgs, set works and stuff going. 
Got the engine running then she ran away on us because of a few stuck injectors! :bang: 
Got new injectors today, hopefully it didnt streth the rod when it was running wide open for 20 seconds 
But them ol 238 detroits are strong motors. They also have a sexy sound to em


----------



## tbone75

Had to tuck the OL in LOL I still don't know on that saw 044 or 046 I am betting on! Wonder if Ron has to fix them :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Hi John,
How's the weather down there tonight?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey john! Going good, got all the dawgs, set works and stuff going.
> Got the engine running then she ran away on us because of a few stuck injectors! :bang:
> Got new injectors today, hopefully it didnt streth the rod when it was running wide open for 20 seconds
> But them ol 238 detroits are strong motors. They also have a sexy sound to em



Your getting real close! You send me a saw yet?Or AV mounts?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Hi John,
> How's the weather down there tonight?



Storming on and off.Calm right now!


----------



## sefh3

I think you have a hodge podge of Dolmar parts. The tank is from a 112 and the rest was suppose to be 112 but I don't know it is.


----------



## SawGarage

Hey Guys,

I MAKING some time to go visit RON this Sat, if he's around....


what should I bring him as 'gifts'?? 

LAST time, he got some good stuff ( a like-new 28" bar & a new chain for his 394, some RESPECT, etc )

maybe a *MINI MAC* or SUPER 2??? LOL!!!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Storming on and off.Calm right now!



They are calling for high 80's tomorrow and thunder storms along with the higher heat. Should be fun.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> They are calling for high 80's tomorrow and thunder storms along with the higher heat. Should be fun.



88 and storms again here!


----------



## sefh3

SawGarage said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I MAKING some time to go visit RON this Sat, if he's around....
> 
> 
> what should I bring him as 'gifts'??
> 
> LAST time, he got some good stuff ( a like-new 28" bar & a new chain for his 394, some RESPECT, etc )
> 
> maybe a *MINI MAC* or SUPER 2??? LOL!!!



Bring him some T27 torx to work on those Stihls....


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I MAKING some time to go visit RON this Sat, if he's around....
> 
> 
> what should I bring him as 'gifts'??
> 
> LAST time, he got some good stuff ( a like-new 28" bar & a new chain for his 394, some RESPECT, etc )
> 
> maybe a *MINI MAC* or SUPER 2??? LOL!!!



Anything Stihl would do just fine! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I think you have a hodge podge of Dolmar parts. The tank is from a 112 and the rest was suppose to be 112 but I don't know it is.



Sounds good to me!


----------



## tbone75

Sure hope nothing real serious is going on with Marc?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Had to tuck the OL in LOL I still don't know on that saw 044 or 046 I am betting on! Wonder if Ron has to fix them :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:



Im betting on an 044 
opcorn:


tbone75 said:


> Your getting real close! You send me a saw yet?Or AV mounts?


 I got the 480 boxed up. (Gotta remember to throw them AV mounts in too!)
I moved my saw shop and have been getting it set up! Dont know how many damn saws you have until you have to move em all! :bang: 
Found a guy that said he had a bunch of saws! Maybe ill get some? :yoyo:


----------



## sefh3

I hope everything is alright with him or his family. I wish him the best of luck with whatever it is. Email me or any of us if you need anything, Marc. We'll help the best we can.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im betting on an 044
> opcorn:
> 
> I got the 480 boxed up. (Gotta remember to throw them AV mounts in too!)
> I moved my saw shop and have been getting it set up! Dont know how many damn saws you have until you have to move em all! :bang:
> Found a guy that said he had a bunch of saws! Maybe ill get some? :yoyo:



You got to stop moving them around!


----------



## tbone75

I had to dig down through the big pile today for whacker parts.They were on the bottom in the back ! Did find the Echo 3000 parts I forgot about!  Looks like I have close to enough for 2 of them!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You got to stop moving them around!



You can say that again! Thats the third time in three months? 

This will probably it for awhile. Gonna have to fix some holes in the roof of the shop, I found the one dry spot in the whole damn place to put my saws and tools thank god! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You can say that again! Thats the third time in three months?
> 
> This will probably it for awhile. Gonna have to fix some holes in the roof of the shop, I found the one dry spot in the whole damn place to put my saws and tools thank god! :bang:



I dread the thought of moving into the new shop/garage :bang:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You can say that again! Thats the third time in three months?
> 
> This will probably it for awhile. Gonna have to fix some holes in the roof of the shop, I found the one dry spot in the whole damn place to put my saws and tools thank god! :bang:



You guys off the road for a while? Forgot to ask how your Mom is doing?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I dread the thought of moving into the new shop/garage :bang:



Ill help!! 



tbone75 said:


> You guys off the road for a while? Forgot to ask how your Mom is doing?



Yea we may be quitting the road, especially with my mom. 
She is doing good considering. Still recovering from surgery. But the doctors think they got everything out and she should make full recovery!


----------



## SawGarage

sefh3 said:


> Bring him some T27 torx to work on those Stihls....



I *THINK * i have an idea....

swap a couple fasteners out of a Husky, and REPLACE with the Stihl torx screw.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ill help!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea we may be quitting the road, especially with my mom.
> She is doing good considering. Still recovering from surgery. But the doctors think they got everything out and she should make full recovery!



Tell her we are thinking of her and wishing her the very best!


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> I *THINK * i have an idea....
> 
> swap a couple fasteners out of a Husky, and REPLACE with the Stihl torx screw.



That could put him right on the edge!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

SawGarage said:


> I *THINK * i have an idea....
> 
> swap a couple fasteners out of a Husky, and REPLACE with the Stihl torx screw.



Hey ol man got pictures of that saw yet?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey John, I tried out the P&C from the 350 you did.......


Wanna hear the results?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey John, I tried out the P&C from the 350 you did.......
> 
> 
> Wanna hear the results?



You will just have to tell me.No speakers and slow net


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You will just have to tell me.No speakers and slow net



Did you ever run the P&C?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Did you ever run the P&C?



Yes I did run it just a little then ported another one and swapped it out to try the next one.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Yes I did run it just a little then ported another one and swapped it out to try the next one.



Ok just making sure! 
She runs pretty good! Alittle slow, but I need to port the muffler and fine tune her to get the results im looking for!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ok just making sure!
> She runs pretty good! Alittle slow, but I need to port the muffler and fine tune her to get the results im looking for!



One thing that will help is doing the upper transfers.Move them about 4mm towards the intake!Just that side is all.That helped a lot on the next one!That was the very first one I did.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> One thing that will help is doing the upper transfers.Move them about 4mm towards the intake!Just that side is all.That helped a lot on the next one!That was the very first one I did.



Awww ya mean I gotta tear it back down?? 
Ill tell ya what, I love the looks of this saw. So sexy! Ill post a picture in alittle. 

I remember the saw was alittle slow cause the chain needed a small sharpening. 

Be-friended a local logger that has a husky he wants me to fix... maybe I can buy it?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Awww ya mean I gotta tear it back down??
> Ill tell ya what, I love the looks of this saw. So sexy! Ill post a picture in alittle.
> 
> I remember the saw was alittle slow cause the chain needed a small sharpening.
> 
> Be-friended a local logger that has a husky he wants me to fix... maybe I can buy it?



You can have that jug off in 10 mins !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

MMMMMM sexy! 


Oh yea, thought I should include this picture. Helped a friend move some stuff across town. He bet me 15 bucks I couldn't move a fridge by myself 40ft. 
I got 15 bucks!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> MMMMMM sexy!
> 
> 
> Oh yea, thought I should include this picture. Helped a friend move some stuff across town. He bet me 15 bucks I couldn't move a fridge by myself 40ft.
> I got 15 bucks!



I like the saw! But you aint so smart! Your going to end up like me!:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Found a pic of Jacobs favorite saw


----------



## dancan

ZZZSkackerz hard at it again doin' what they do best , dreamin' of playin' whith their hosskez .


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> MMMMMM sexy!
> 
> 
> Oh yea, thought I should include this picture. Helped a friend move some stuff across town. He bet me 15 bucks I couldn't move a fridge by myself 40ft.
> I got 15 bucks!



Nice saw but I think it belongs on this side of the border LOL .
The second pic reminds me of 







Don't be a dumb azz , one slip and the next pic will look like a Wile E Coyote being flattened by a fridge while trying to catch the Road Runner . Beep Beep !


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All.....They said showers for yesterday......rained all day....got the Northwoods 49sp (the one I'm doing a build thread on in the main saw forum) running yesterday morning.....put it in some dry ash....cut 7 pieces of firewood and that's when it started raining so I had to give it up before I got the tune just the way I like. It ran good so far......

Worked in the shop the rest of the day trying to get a setup on the shapers to match some factory made cabinet doors...it's being a pain because the factory grinds it own cutters and out of the box cutters don't quite match.....I have three shapers, two Powermatics (#27 and #27) and a big Delta HD 3 phase (from 1946) and I always thought that was a good setup but now I find I need a fourth. I need one that the spindle tilts on, then I could have much greater flexibility with the cutters I already have now......


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> MMMMMM sexy!
> 
> 
> Oh yea, thought I should include this picture. Helped a friend move some stuff across town. He bet me 15 bucks I couldn't move a fridge by myself 40ft.
> I got 15 bucks!



Nice saw.........I hope you didn't try to take a step, standing on that strap there, Midgit


----------



## dancan

The crazy german guy has a moulder/shaper in one of his buildings , it looks a little heavy , it's about 6x6x6 , I think it'll mould as fast as you can feed it .


----------



## dancan

If it's for sale may be we can get Jaycub to hump it across the border LOL


----------



## tbone75

A nice wet morning here.Going to be hot and wet today!Had storms on and off all night but nothing bad at least!


----------



## sefh3

Ron, 
You gonna give us any details on that mystery saw yet? Bore?


----------



## sefh3

We have some rain coming today as well. Should be interesting with the hot weather added to the mix.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> We have some rain coming today as well. Should be interesting with the hot weather added to the mix.



Yes we could both be in for some nasty weather?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron,
> You gonna give us any details on that mystery saw yet? Bore?



Yes,,i will go down later and pull the muffler and measure bore 
i see what they go for on the bay and :rolleyes2:


----------



## roncoinc

I was also expecting something from Jacub...
didnt he say that still i sent ran ??
oh,,and something about a husky bar ??
and a check ??
now i may need a steel bar


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Found a pic of Jacobs favorite saw


Well... I didnt like it, but my niece did! :cool2:


Cantdog said:


> Nice saw.........I hope you didn't try to take a step, standing on that strap there, Midgit


  
My brother tied it up to the strap before I moved! 



dancan said:


> If it's for sale may be we can get Jaycub to hump it across the border LOL


For the right price ill do it! 

If your picking up heavy objects this is the best way to do it. I ALWAYS pick heavy boxes on my back, better then picking it up from the front (Which hurts my back ALOT more!) And to everyone's amazement, my back didn't hurt a bit after picking it up.....

It will 15 years from now though


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> I was also expecting something from Jacub...
> didnt he say that still i sent ran ??
> oh,,and something about a husky bar ??
> and a check ??
> now i may need a steel bar



Hey Ron, Sorry. I have it sitting on my bench still. Gonna try to get it out ASAP!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All.....They said showers for yesterday......rained all day....got the Northwoods 49sp (the one I'm doing a build thread on in the main saw forum) running yesterday morning.....put it in some dry ash....cut 7 pieces of firewood and that's when it started raining so I had to give it up before I got the tune just the way I like. It ran good so far......
> 
> Worked in the shop the rest of the day trying to get a setup on the shapers to match some factory made cabinet doors...it's being a pain because the factory grinds it own cutters and out of the box cutters don't quite match.....I have three shapers, two Powermatics (#27 and #27) and a big Delta HD 3 phase (from 1946) and I always thought that was a good setup but now I find I need a fourth. I need one that the spindle tilts on, then I could have much greater flexibility with the cutters I already have now......



I bet that saw does just fine! I haven't seen your thread yet?I better go find that today.


----------



## tbone75

Cats got me up this morning at 6am.The one got smarter!He stands on the dresser where I can't reach him and squalls at me. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I bet that saw does just fine! I haven't seen your thread yet?I better go find that today.



Probly already buried under the posts of.
my stihl dont run
my stihl is broke
stihl is the best
i love my stihl
whats my stihl worth?
stihl is the best
best chain for stihl ?
best chain for stihl?
my stihl wont run
stihl is the best
best bar for stihl ?
add nauseummmmmmm.........


----------



## tbone75

Jacob your going to pay for doing stupid things like that! I am sitting here today hurting like hell!My knee is swelled up back hurts and can't hardly walk or get up!Just because you can do things like that don't mean you should! Take it from a dip chit that been there done that crap and now pays every day for it!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Probly already buried under the posts of.
> my stihl dont run
> my stihl is broke
> stihl is the best
> i love my stihl
> whats my stihl worth?
> stihl is the best
> best chain for stihl ?
> best chain for stihl?
> my stihl wont run
> stihl is the best
> best bar for stihl ?
> add nauseummmmmmm.........



There are a lot of threads on Stihl! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Hope to get into town today to get a SD card for the new camera.Then start playing with it!The OL sure liked it LOL I can see already it will end up in her purse most of the time! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Not much to report here. High in the low 90's


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hope to get into town today to get a SD card for the new camera.Then start playing with it!The OL sure liked it LOL I can see already it will end up in her purse most of the time! LOL



HER purse as oppossed to YOUR purse ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HER purse as oppossed to YOUR purse ??



She looks better with a purse than I do.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> She looks better with a purse than I do.



I dunno,,post a pic of you with yours and lets see ??


----------



## dancan




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dunno,,post a pic of you with yours and lets see ??



Should I wear high heels too?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Should I wear high heels too?



And nekid like Jaycub ??


----------



## tbone75

I thought you would want to see me in a speed-o heels and a purse :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

I can just see that pic all over AS


----------



## tbone75

I would have to go get a saw like Jacobs all fixed up with Barby


----------



## tbone75

Here you go


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Here you go



Mmmmm gonna get me some of that!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Mmmmm gonna get me some of that!



Yep that is HAWT ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Got the flywheel on the Kita! Got it to pop once and that was it? Found the impulse line was kinked? Got wore out yanking for the moment. :hmm3grin2orange: Rechecked everything else didn't find nothing?Carb is full of gas but the plug is dry.Rest a bit and yank some more :hmm3grin2orange: Don't feel like whacking today so I guess I will just yank :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

you guys are some ol' pervs, talking bout butts, and yanking, and pulling, and whacking.....geez.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Probly already buried under the posts of.
> 
> stihl is the best
> i love my stihl
> whats my stihl worth?
> stihl is the best
> best chain for stihl ?
> best chain for stihl?
> stihl is the best
> best bar for stihl ?
> mmmmmmm........Stihl the best.



:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> :msp_biggrin:



:msp_sneaky: :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> you guys are some ol' pervs, talking bout butts, and yanking, and pulling, and whacking.....geez.



You trying to say we aint right? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You trying to say we aint right? :hmm3grin2orange:



something like that!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## AU_K2500

I got a question for you guys. Is a husky 45 worth putting in about 75 bucks worth of parts....not including a B&C. I dont have anything in the saw as it sits....thanks John! and would like to get it all together. Its all there except for the ignition system (coil,switch,and plug wire)


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I got a question for you guys. Is a husky 45 worth putting in about 75 bucks worth of parts....not including a B&C. I dont have anything in the saw as it sits....thanks John! and would like to get it all together. Its all there except for the ignition system (coil,switch,and plug wire)



I would wait and see if you can't find that stuff on here.Or is that what someone wants for it? Most likely you could find a parts saw for less?


----------



## tbone75

I got a question too! Is a J-Red 2065 the same motor as a 365 Husky? I hope it is cause I just bought one. LOL Going to need a muffler and bolts is all I know so far?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I would wait and see if you can't find that stuff on here.Or is that what someone wants for it? Most likely you could find a parts saw for less?



thats what it would cost from a dealer online. Im looking around on here. ill just keep my eyes open. I got nothing but time!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> thats what it would cost from a dealer online. Im looking around on here. ill just keep my eyes open. I got nothing but time!



I wouldn't buy new stuff.It would still be a cheap saw.Just wait a little while and stuff will turn up!


----------



## roncoinc

Worked on the mystery steel,,posted "out there" and they said 046..
found it has a plastic flywheel.







and took a top shot to see relationship of starter to fuel cap.






pulled muffler to measure bore, 52 mm. whats that make it ??
then i saw THIS inside !! LOL !!






All it did was put some pock marks in top of chamber,didnt bother the walls at all.






Did do in the piston tho,needs to be replaced.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I wouldn't buy new stuff.It would still be a cheap saw.Just wait a little while and stuff will turn up!



Ill just keep bumping and bugging the stew outta the folks on the swap meet thread! like you said, someones gotta have something!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Worked on the mystery steel,,posted "out there" and they said 046..
> found it has a plastic flywheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and took a top shot to see relationship of starter to fuel cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulled muffler to measure bore, 52 mm. whats that make it ??
> then i saw THIS inside !! LOL !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it did was put some pock marks in top of chamber,didnt bother the walls at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did do in the piston tho,needs to be replaced.



That meenie up North will want that one bad! :hmm3grin2orange: I think Acres said 76cc ? Plastic flywheel makes it a 046! Good one Ron!


----------



## tbone75

The Kita is flooding very bad!Pulled the carb off tore it apart.Found the welch plug just laying in there where it shouldn't be :hmm3grin2orange: I guess I will try some super glue on it?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The Kita is flooding very bad!Pulled the carb off tore it apart.Found the welch plug just laying in there where it shouldn't be :hmm3grin2orange: I guess I will try some super glue on it?



NO ! 
carefully seat it again and seal with some of your nail polish.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.....Had a wierd ebay occurence today...I picked up an old Jonsereds 90 parts saw the other day...missing clutch cover, muffler and recoil...nasty, beat ol POS..paint all gone, top handle sideways. BUT it had some stuff I had been looking for, a good top cover, decomp button cap, carb, air filter and filter setup parts and top handle was not really bent at all just twisted way out of whack. So the day before I recieve the saw I get a message from the seller that says he's awful sorry about the condition of the saw and how beat it is and if I want a refund he was cool with that....??......So I get the saw and yeah it is real beat, piston scored, main bearings rough and dry...but as a parts saw, pretty much all the stuff I wanted off it was passable with cleaning and paint ect. I get back to the guy and say well it is beat but I bought what I bought and you described it accurately. I'm going to leave it up to you..if you feel like a partial refund's in order then that's fine but if you don't that's fine to..you packed it really well..and I'm not going to hold your feedback hostage or anything.....you've done your part well. Either way I'm good with it. I get home just now and find the guy has refunded the entire price!! Minus shipping of course ($20.00) I messaged him and thanked him and said he didn't have to that!! Now that's somthin ain't it????? He made $4.00 on the shipping........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.....Had a wierd ebay occurence today...I picked up an old Jonsereds 90 parts saw the other day...missing clutch cover, muffler and recoil...nasty, beat ol POS..paint all gone, top handle sideways. BUT it had some stuff I had been looking for, a good top cover, decomp button cap, carb, air filter and filter setup parts and top handle was not really bent at all just twisted way out of whack. So the day before I recieve the saw I get a message from the seller that says he's awful sorry about the condition of the saw and how beat it is and if I want a refund he was cool with that....??......So I get the saw and yeah it is real beat, piston scored, main bearings rough and dry...but as a parts saw, pretty much all the stuff I wanted off it was passable with cleaning and paint ect. I get back to the guy and say well it is beat but I bought what I bought and you described it accurately. I'm going to leave it up to you..if you feel like a partial refund's in order then that's fine but if you don't that's fine to..you packed it really well..and I'm not going to hold your feedback hostage or anything.....you've done your part well. Either way I'm good with it. I get home just now and find the guy has refunded the entire price!! Minus shipping of course ($20.00) I messaged him and thanked him and said he didn't have to that!! Now that's somthin ain't it????? He made $4.00 on the shipping........



That was very vary rare!Must have been a real nice guy!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NO !
> carefully seat it again and seal with some of your nail polish.



I don't have any polish left!I use the last of the purple passion last week! But really I don't have any.The OL don't use it.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I don't have any polish left!I use the last of the purple passion last week! But really I don't have any.The OL don't use it.



Well you'll have to go get some....it really is what you should use....gas wont touch it....I like red myself..


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well you'll have to go get some....it really is what you should use....gas wont touch it....I like red myself..



Robin is there any other color for you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Speaking of red.You J-Red nuts know if the 2065 is the same as the 365?


----------



## Cantdog

no......I guess not.......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Speaking of red.You J-Red nuts know if the 2065 is the same as the 365?



Don't know for sure but I think it is.....does the 365 share stuff with the 371??? Cause I know the 2065 and 2071 are the same except the P&C and stickers...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Don't know for sure but I think it is.....does the 365 share stuff with the 371??? Cause I know the 2065 and 2071 are the same except the P&C and stickers...



I just don't know? I thought I read they were.I hope it is so I can put this BB top end on it.I was going to put it on this 365 I did.But I like the way it runs to well to tear it apart. LOL I must have done something right porting it. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Speaking of Jonsereds...I got some time on the Northwoods Saw built 49 this afternoon....ran good...had to keep adjusting the carb just a little after heavy cuts..may have to get back into the carb and check the metering lever.....ran good ..could be just breaking in...I am ahead of the thread..it's not quite running over there yet LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Wonder how rotten Ron is doing with his Steels :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

As far as I know you your BB will fit .
The 2165 that I picked up for a parts saw has all the same plastic as my 2171 , the only difference I found so between the 2 is that the 2165 has a front chain adjuster and the 2171 is on the clutch/chain cover .
The only problem with having a JRed as a parts saw is that I have to find another one to fix this one because it looks too daum hawt LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> As far as I know you your BB will fit .
> The 2165 that I picked up for a parts saw has all the same plastic as my 2171 , the only difference I found so between the 2 is that the 2165 has a front chain adjuster and the 2171 is on the clutch/chain cover .
> The only problem with having a JRed as a parts saw is that I have to find another one to fix this one because it looks too daum hawt LOL .



The one I bought is a 2065? You got a muffler and bolts Dan? LOL


----------



## dancan

Must be from the same owner LOL , I had bought this one for the plastic and mounts because it was a WH just like my 2171 , now I'm looking for another one :msp_mad:.


----------



## tbone75

Man no one around tonight?


----------



## jimdad07

I'll be in and out, have to go read to the kids. I have lots of catching up to do. Smells like a Husky in here.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I'll be in and out, have to go read to the kids. I have lots of catching up to do. Smells like a Husky in here.



We got a newbie tonight. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You get moved into the new shop Jim? BTW your stihl a closet Husky lover :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ron you have some nail polish I can borrow? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You get moved into the new shop Jim? BTW your stihl a closet Husky lover :hmm3grin2orange:



I happen to be building a new one, as life would have it another deal has slipped away, seems to happen a lot around here. Seems at least twice a year we are going to buy land as a family and something happens every time. I finally decided to take the money that I was going to put into the land and build a new shop. That way it is 100% mine and I don't have to worry about more family flip flopping. I have been milling framing material and all that good stuff, sticking to a bastardized post and beam style that will suite my needs. Believe it or not I have actually broken ground on this build and am completely committed until it is finished. No saw work for me until it is done, but it will be worth it when it is built.


----------



## jimdad07

What has everyone here been up to the last few weeks?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> What has everyone here been up to the last few weeks?



Whacken and yanken :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Whacken and yanken :hmm3grin2orange:



I take the OL isn't letting you tuck her in anymore. Can't have nothing.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry is a wine-o Robing is playing with red stuff Ron is playing with his favorite Stihls Dan is cutting brush Marc is taking a break from us Adam is?? Mark is turning into a Texan I am playing with all kinds of things! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Jerry is a wine-o Robing is playing with red stuff Ron is playing with his favorite Stihls Dan is cutting brush Marc is taking a break from us Adam is?? Mark is turning into a Texan I am playing with all kinds of things! :hmm3grin2orange:



that just about sums it up.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jerry is a wine-o Robing is playing with red stuff Ron is playing with his favorite Stihls Dan is cutting brush Marc is taking a break from us Adam is?? Mark is turning into a Texan I am playing with all kinds of things! :hmm3grin2orange:



Jerry gave up sobriety? Again? Not good. I wanted to talk to Marc, seems he got a bad coil from Mary that she metered out and it metered ok. That is the second time that has happened to her. I am thinking of mounting a couple of different flywheels on a shaft and making her a test station for coils, one where she could turned the flywheels with a drill and mount the coils and all that good stuff. The meter just isn't as accurate as it could be I guess. Mary tried to refund him, but Marc being the guy he is wouldn't take it. He is a pretty good guy, I hate when someone gets a bum part, we all know how it feels here. As for Ron, I bet he is running a Stihl right now.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> that just about sums it up.



As short as I could make it?


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> that just about sums it up.



How are you doing?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry gave up sobriety? Again? Not good. I wanted to talk to Marc, seems he got a bad coil from Mary that she metered out and it metered ok. That is the second time that has happened to her. I am thinking of mounting a couple of different flywheels on a shaft and making her a test station for coils, one where she could turned the flywheels with a drill and mount the coils and all that good stuff. The meter just isn't as accurate as it could be I guess. Mary tried to refund him, but Marc being the guy he is wouldn't take it. He is a pretty good guy, I hate when someone gets a bum part, we all know how it feels here. As for Ron, I bet he is running a Stihl right now.



Ron just started a thread on the 046.If you didn't see the pix you should :hmm3grin2orange: Never seen nothing like it! Not sure what is going on with Marc?Seems to have some problems at home?Sure hope everything turns out OK?


----------



## tbone75

Got my 120si running nice!And my ported 359 and ported 365 still working on the big Kita.:bang:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Ron just started a thread on the 046.If you didn't see the pix you should :hmm3grin2orange: Never seen nothing like it! Not sure what is going on with Marc?Seems to have some problems at home?Sure hope everything turns out OK?



That's a shame, I hope it all works out. He's good people. I will check around for Ron's thread. That property deal took the wind out of my sails for a few weeks, but it is actually going to work out much better this way. I took part of the money and paid some stuff off and now without those payments I can make the ones for the personal loan I took out to buy the land without being strapped plus get my new shop.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Got my 120si running nice!And my ported 359 and ported 365 still working on the big Kita.:bang:



How do you like that 120si? That saw is the chit. I bet your ported Huskys scream. As for the Kita, I don't think it will disapoint you one bit.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> How do you like that 120si? That saw is the chit. I bet your ported Huskys scream. As for the Kita, I don't think it will disapoint you one bit.



The BB ported top end on the Kita should be wild! If it ever runs?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Can't say much for the 120si till I get a bar for it. LOL Sure acts mean!


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> How are you doing?



Doing pretty good. Done with school, accepted a job offer in Texas ill be starting monday the 14th. then moving the house and OL out memorial day weekend. Job is with a store fixture company Madix :: Manufacturer of store fixtures, shopfittings for the innovative store designer . Sounds like youve been pretty busy yourself. Its probably gonna work out better having your own shop, like you said, not having to share! But like you with everything going on I havent had any time for saws....


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> The BB ported top end on the Kita should be wild! If it ever runs?:hmm3grin2orange:



It will run, that thing will be awesome for sure. I really do like that family of Dollies, I am very impressed with the 7900. I have not run one with the BB kit yet but I am sure I will at some point.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry must be catching up. :hmm3grin2orange: Still early out there 7:30 I think?


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Doing pretty good. Done with school, accepted a job offer in Texas ill be starting monday the 14th. then moving the house and OL out memorial day weekend. Job is with a store fixture company Madix :: Manufacturer of store fixtures, shopfittings for the innovative store designer . Sounds like youve been pretty busy yourself. Its probably gonna work out better having your own shop, like you said, not having to share! But like you with everything going on I havent had any time for saws....



Good for you on that score. You are going to be one busy dude for a long time, that is a major life change for sure. You sound like you will have things under control. How's the OL like the idea of living in Texas? Just don't move into any trailer parks down there and you should be safe from tornadoes. Seems God hates trailer parks for some reason.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It will run, that thing will be awesome for sure. I really do like that family of Dollies, I am very impressed with the 7900. I have not run one with the BB kit yet but I am sure I will at some point.



Get the carb fixed up it will run.Hope tomorrow?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jerry must be catching up. :hmm3grin2orange: Still early out there 7:30 I think?



:msp_confused:


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> Good for you on that score. You are going to be one busy dude for a long time, that is a major life change for sure. You sound like you will have things under control. How's the OL like the idea of living in Texas? Just don't move into any trailer parks down there and you should be safe from tornadoes. Seems God hates trailer parks for some reason.



Shes fine with it, in fact we are both looking forward to it. I know all about tornadoes and trailer parks....I do live in Alabama after all. shes still looking for a job but shes got a little more time before shes got to move. we found a good temporary place on the east side of Dallas, the town is called Mesquite. itll still be about a 20 minute drive to work in Terrell....but it was a lot better than trying to find a place in Terrell.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> :msp_confused:



Out in San Fran again drinking wine :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Out in San Fran again drinking wine :hmm3grin2orange:



You don't think he's out there smoking a dubie and hanging out with other semi-retired hippies do you?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Out in San Fran again drinking wine :hmm3grin2orange:



No wine for me yet, only some good Belgian beer. I see Ron pulled the recoil cover and has himself a 046 in rather needy shape, the top pict tells me it is a 046 cause the fuel tank cover is near flush out with the recoil cover. On the 044/MS440 the tank cover is back about an inch from being flush with the recoil cover.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You don't think he's out there smoking a dubie and hanging out with other semi-retired hippies do you?



You just never know with Jerry :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No wine for me yet, only some good Belgian beer. I see Ron pulled the recoil cover and has himself a 046 in rather needy shape, the top pict tells me it is a 046 cause the fuel tank cover is near flush out with the recoil cover. On the 044/MS440 the tank cover is back about an inch from being flush with the recoil cover.



Did you see the inside of the jug pic? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, some dubies being smoked, special cookies/brownies being consumed, certain types of flower seeds being crushed and going up up in smoke.......LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hate to do it, but I have to head for bed. Hopefully I can check in tomorrow night, you guys have good evening.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, some dubies being smoked, special cookies/brownies being consumed, certain types of flower seeds being crushed and going up up in smoke.......LOL



:msp_mellow: :msp_scared: :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, some dubies being smoked, special cookies/brownies being consumed, certain types of flower seeds being crushed and going up up in smoke.......LOL



I don't think California is ready for the likes of Jerry Myers, the terror of Nova Scotia. I heard the National Gaurd is on standby whenever Jerry visits out there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Did you see the inside of the jug pic? LOL



Yep, that muffler screw got sucked back in an really did a job on the piston and the top of the jug.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_mellow: :msp_scared: :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:



By others,.....not me......LOL...:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

You again!:msp_mad: That one didn't last long! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> By others,.....not me......LOL...:msp_smile:



We all know that. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I don't think California is ready for the likes of Jerry Myers, the terror of Nova Scotia. I heard the National Gaurd is on standby whenever Jerry visits out there.



The SFPD just set up a new office just up the street, a little bit of occupy SF going on this week.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The SFPD just set up a new office just up the street, a little bit of occupy SF going on this week.



Yep! They are watching you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You having any fun out there Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hate to do it, but I have to head for bed. Hopefully I can check in tomorrow night, you guys have good evening.



Night Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You having any fun out there Jerry?



Not yet, whole damed project got turned 360 deg and everything turned inside out. Drifting around without any plans or cares so far....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not yet, whole damed project got turned 360 deg and everything turned inside out. Drifting around without any plans or cares so far....LOL



I guess all you can do is go with the flow. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lap top got busted on the flight down, been working on that and need some parts, got them ordered off Amazon. Powered up an old one I fixed up a few years ago, battery dead but patched it in to another one that does not in the case but got this ole POS working, its slow and even stupider than me....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lap top got busted on the flight down, been working on that and need some parts, got them ordered off Amazon. Powered up an old one I fixed up a few years ago, battery dead but patched it in to another one that does not in the case but got this ole POS working, its slow and even stupider than me....LOL



OK your not doing as well as the last trip it seems? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to go look at some parts. BRB


----------



## pioneerguy600

It `s all good, lots of time on my hands to roam the city and take in all the action and sights, spent most of today up in the woods and flower gardens of the Golden Gate Park, I feel right at home there and out in the big redwoods. Might get started on the project tomorrow......or not.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,....time for another Stella.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,....time for another Stella.



That your beer? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That your beer? LOL



Yep,...found some Stella Artois,....mighty good Belgian Beer! burpppp...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...found some Stella Artois,....mighty good Belgian Beer! burpppp...



Sounds good! :hmm3grin2orange: Never heard of it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

This West coast time thing shure sucks worse than Huskies, sun just went down out here and the rest of the country is asleep.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This West coast time thing shure sucks worse than Huskies, sun just went down out here and the rest of the country is asleep.....LOL



Yes its way to off! LOL I am ready for bed myself. LOL The OL is mad about her work.She has to work 3rd. shift for the next 2 to 3 weeks! So I will be all messed up too! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good! :hmm3grin2orange: Never heard of it?



Couldn`t find any good US made beer out here, only lite this and that , Coors, Budweiser and the like, you know, horse pizz like stuff so after a lot of searching I found some Heiniken and Stella, mmmmm, good beer...burrrrpp.ooops ...LOL Not as good as Keiths but close.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes its way to off! LOL I am ready for bed myself. LOL The OL is mad about her work.She has to work 3rd. shift for the next 2 to 3 weeks! So I will be all messed up too! LOL



Shure not like back home,...I usually have to siogn off first and go to sleep,...out here just the opposite, ..everyone else gone to sleep and just me sittin here drinking Stella, well got another 8 to go til bedtime.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Couldn`t find any good US made beer out here, only lite this and that , Coors, Budweiser and the like, you know, horse pizz like stuff so after a lot of searching I found some Heiniken and Stella, mmmmm, good beer...burrrrpp.ooops ...LOL Not as good as Keiths but close.



With good beer you will survive :msp_thumbsup: Hate to leave you but I need to hit the bed.Maybe you can catch the guys from OZ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where is that no good scoundrel ,Randy at this time of day???


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> With good beer you will survive :msp_thumbsup: Hate to leave you but I need to hit the bed.Maybe you can catch the guys from OZ? LOL



Nite John,...I will survive no worries, just got a call from some gals that are on their way over, they like Stella also....LOL


----------



## dancan

Beer drinkin' Coasties LOL 
Time to get a movin' , sun's cumin' up ya bunch !


----------



## dancan

DSA rule #503 Server temporarily down for maintenance . 


ZZZSlackerz !


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah no excuses today....just slack..cloudy and dim this morning.....both, me and the weather. Worked in the shop last night until 9:00 PM gluing up panels blanks for the run of cabinet doors I have to do this morning. Finished up the build thread last night when I got home..saw runs strong enough, starts great, and is quiet and smooth, but the idle is not as stable as I would like,,,carb issue I think..still haven't really used it in all sized wood enough yet to get it dialed in properly.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> No wine for me yet, only some good Belgian beer. I see Ron pulled the recoil cover and has himself a 046 in rather needy shape, the top pict tells me it is a 046 cause the fuel tank cover is near flush out with the recoil cover. On the 044/MS440 the tank cover is back about an inch from being flush with the recoil cover.



So it looks like it might be coming my way instead of north?????


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Fellas!


----------



## tbone75

Slug checking in.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Slug checking in.



Slug checking out


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Slug checking out



Papa Smurf shooting slugs and stealing there saws !:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Found the 041 runs pretty good,could use a carb kit and some attention.
041AV super ..., 71cc 
was thinking of just dumping it on epay but maybe i should kit the carb and get it running good first and clean it up ??
seems sometimes the broken nasty saws bring as much if not more that a good runner..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Found the 041 runs pretty good,could use a carb kit and some attention.
> 041AV super ..., 71cc
> was thinking of just dumping it on epay but maybe i should kit the carb and get it running good first and clean it up ??
> seems sometimes the broken nasty saws bring as much if not more that a good runner..



Your right about that! Junkers bring good prices on there a lot?


----------



## sefh3

I really never understood why that happens. I sold a good running 029 Super. It brought 225. The next week I had a scored didn't run worth a pizz 029 Super and it brought 280.


----------



## sefh3

But then again I have seen MS170's sell for $150 plus 25 shipping. You can go to the dealer get the saw new and a year warranty for $179.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I really never understood why that happens. I sold a good running 029 Super. It brought 225. The next week I had a scored didn't run worth a pizz 029 Super and it brought 280.



Sounds like I need to put this MS310 on there! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron your charger may be there today?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John,got your saw packed. Need to head to the P.O now... Got three packages to pack out. Its taken me awhile to get them out. But iv been waiting on a saw.from an AS member for 3 months now.... And here I sent him the three digit check already.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John,got your saw packed. Need to head to the P.O now... Got three packages to pack out. Its taken me awhile to get them out. But iv been waiting on a saw.from an AS member for 3 months now.... And here I sent him the three digit check already.



Don't forget the AV mounts!! LOL 3 months is a bit long to wait?


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John,got your saw packed. Need to head to the P.O now... Got three packages to pack out. Its taken me awhile to get them out. But iv been waiting on a saw.from an AS member for 3 months now.... And here I sent him the three digit check already.



After three months i think i would be in touch everyday,,dont take THAT long to mail something out..
heck i only been waiting a month for you !! 
so,is there going to be a check in with that B&C ?? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

I guess I will go mess something up?Hope to get the Kita running?


----------



## sefh3

Ron did you give up on that 046? Hows the 041 Super coming?


----------



## tbone75

Just got my new cheap bars!And my stuff from Northwood!I sure like that Northwood place they send stuff out very fast!Got me a rail dresser,spark tester,flippy dippy cap for the 044 and the new piston for the 346!Now I have to try and make a chain for the 24" bar.This will be my first try at it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Don't need to make a chain now!Found 2-24" 3/8x.050 on fleanbay for 25.00 for the pair!Plus found the air filter cover for the 133!Now I need a bar for that!


----------



## tbone75

Working on a deal for a 621 J-Red.If I don't like I bet I know someone here that does? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

afternoon all! been to busy workin and sleeping to do anything else:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Somesawguy

farrell said:


> afternoon all! been to busy workin and sleeping to do anything else:msp_sneaky:



Same here. I haven't had any play time for awhile. Hang in there though. It'll get better eventually. :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> afternoon all! been to busy workin and sleeping to do anything else:msp_sneaky:



Slacker :haha: Got that 350 done yet?


----------



## tbone75

Somesawguy said:


> Same here. I haven't had any play time for awhile. Hang in there though. It'll get better eventually. :msp_smile:



Been very boring in here lately ! :msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Don't need to make a chain now!Found 2-24" 3/8x.050 on fleanbay for 25.00 for the pair!Plus found the air filter cover for the 133!Now I need a bar for that!




Get me some 20'' 18''or16'' for that price and have them ship direct to me via usps .

Not 25 $ but a fair deal on a 30'' .

Bailey's - Dolmar 30" Power Match Chainsaw Bar 98 Drive Links


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Just got my new cheap bars!And my stuff from Northwood!I sure like that Northwood place they send stuff out very fast!Got me a rail dresser,spark tester,flippy dippy cap for the 044 and the new piston for the 346!Now I have to try and make a chain for the 24" bar.This will be my first try at it? LOL



Spark tester ya say? that sounds like a usefu device....might be something I need to look into....


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Slacker :haha: Got that 350 done yet?



nope:msp_mad: 16 hour days dont leave no time for play!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> nope:msp_mad: 16 hour days dont leave no time for play!



Yep been there many times! Loved the money but it just kills the body!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Get me some 20'' 18''or16'' for that price and have them ship direct to me via usps .
> 
> Not 25 $ but a fair deal on a 30'' .
> 
> Bailey's - Dolmar 30" Power Match Chainsaw Bar 98 Drive Links



That place had several chains cheap! I will go check for you?


----------



## tbone75

The Kita runs! Just not great dang carb is a POS !Hard to start and don't idle very good.And dang sure don't forget the decomp! OUCH a few times :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yep been there many times! Loved the money but it just kills the body!



well off to work again! you kids have fun!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Spark tester ya say? that sounds like a usefu device....might be something I need to look into....



This just plugs into the plug wire and onto the plug.Has a light in the middle that flashes if you have spark. 10 bucks I think at Northwood?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> This just plugs into the plug wire and onto the plug.Has a light in the middle that flashes if you have spark. 10 bucks I think at Northwood?



Not bad, a lot better than pulling the plug and trying to hold it to bare metal, and pulling the saw over....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Not bad, a lot better than pulling the plug and trying to hold it to bare metal, and pulling the saw over....



That is why I got it! LOL Some are just to hard to get in there to see?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Get me some 20'' 18''or16'' for that price and have them ship direct to me via usps .
> 
> Not 25 $ but a fair deal on a 30'' .
> 
> Bailey's - Dolmar 30" Power Match Chainsaw Bar 98 Drive Links



Thanks Dan! You got me good! I ordered 2 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Dan! You got me good! I ordered 2 :hmm3grin2orange:



I knew you had to get that bar after I saw the name on it , I all ways look in the bargin' basement but most of time by the time it gets here I may as well buy local .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I knew you had to get that bar after I saw the name on it , I all ways look in the bargin' basement but most of time by the time it gets here I may as well buy local .



You got me twice with that! I just went back to see what else they had cheap? I bought 2-20" Husky bars and another 30" Dolmar 10 bucks each for the 20" and 30 for the 30" :hmm3grin2orange: I should have looked around first! :msp_unsure: They were all Carlton bars


----------



## tbone75

Look what just got here! Purdy !


----------



## tbone75

Chainsaw parts, Outboard parts items in clark sawdust pile store on eBay! Try this Dan


----------



## sefh3

Those spark tester work great on the MS homeowner Stihl series. The cases are plastic and not many spots to get a good ground at.


----------



## tbone75

Dan better hurry.I just went back to that web site and bought more chains


----------



## tbone75

I think I have enough bars for now! :msp_smile: Now to go find some cheap 30" chains?


----------



## sefh3

Ron must be in Stihl love today.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I think I have enough bars for now! :msp_smile: Now to go find some cheap 30" chains?



Let me know what you find.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Let me know what you find.



You need 30" chains?


----------



## sefh3

Only need one. I need it for the 051 I have and the bar from Jon1212.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Look what just got here! Purdy !



whered you find those? i could use one for the 45.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> whered you find those? i could use one for the 45.



Jackssmallengine I have bough a few from them.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Only need one. I need it for the 051 I have and the bar from Jon1212.



I need 2-3/8x.050 and one 3/8x.058 - 98 DL now. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Jackssmallengine I have bough a few from them.



Jacks Small Engine Parts Help Page

Nice, cant beat 6 bucks!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Jacks Small Engine Parts Help Page
> 
> Nice, cant beat 6 bucks!



I like that place!Ships stuff fast too!


----------



## Jon1212

sefh3 said:


> Only need one. I need it for the 051 I have and the bar from Jon1212.



I sent you a 36" bar though................


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Dan! You got me good! I ordered 2 :hmm3grin2orange:



How much ?? and how much shipping ??


----------



## dancan

Have a look at the bar closeouts , they got some a low as 2.99$

Bailey's - Chainsaw Bars > Closeout Chainsaw Bars


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Have a look at the bar closeouts , they got some a low as 2.99$
> 
> Bailey's - Chainsaw Bars > Closeout Chainsaw Bars



I didnt see any bargains there ??
I can buy frostbite bars cheaper local if your looking at a carlton 22in for $28 + shipping ??
frostbite chains $12.50 a loop.


----------



## roncoinc

How much is the dolmar 30in /50 ga ?
and how much shipping ??


----------



## dancan

I'm on the wrong side of the border for some of them deals , the price doubles or more by the time it gets here .


----------



## Cantdog

Dan...I am expecting to come up for Jerry's party this Labor Day (US) if you find super deals on this side you can ship to me and I'll bring them along...if they are for Stihls you can rest assured I won't have tried them out for you ....LOL!....feel free to PM me if I can be of assistance....I know it's quite ways off right now but the offer is open..just sayin'


----------



## dancan

You coming up with the truck and an empty Hoss trailer ?


----------



## dancan

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

No just me and Hoss...we're planning on walking...he can lug quite a bit of stuff......LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

No ..really.... we will be traveling in the Swedish sleigh and will have room for a few bars, chains...maybe a saw or 2...Hoss says he ain't getting a passport no mater what.....


----------



## dancan

It was international costumer day at the shop today , first in was Team Kosovo , 4 people with English as a 3rd language , 15 minutes of broken English later I managed to figure out that they wanted a brake job so another 25 minutes to explain how much I get the smile , nod and I get the go ahead word "Fix" .
After that , I was changing tires for a fellow from Iran who's been here since 89 so the conversation flows much better , he sees some of my saws on a shelf and wanted to know if I rent them , I told him that HD was the place to go .
He tells me he's never used a chainsaw before but he was going to rent on or use his neighbours to cut a dozen trees large trees so he can build a shed . I had a bit of time so I gave him a few pointers on how to hold a saw etc with my 026 , then I handed him the 066 with a 28'' so he could show me what I just showed him , he was amazed how heavy it was but wasn't complaining .
I should have fired it up LOL .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> No ..really.... we will be traveling in the Swedish sleigh and will have room for a few bars, chains...maybe a saw or 2...Hoss says he ain't getting a passport no mater what.....



If we put some Stihl runners on that Swedish sleigh it would be as good as it gets :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> It was international costumer day at the shop today , first in was Team Kosovo , 4 people with English as a 3rd language , 15 minutes of broken English later I managed to figure out that they wanted a brake job so another 25 minutes to explain how much I get the smile , nod and I get the go ahead word "Fix" .
> After that , I was changing tires for a fellow from Iran who's been here since 89 so the conversation flows much better , he sees some of my saws on a shelf and wanted to know if I rent them , I told him that HD was the place to go .
> He tells me he's never used a chainsaw before but he was going to rent on or use his neighbours to cut a dozen trees large trees so he can build a shed . I had a bit of time so I gave him a few pointers on how to hold a saw etc with my 026 , then I handed him the 066 with a 28'' so he could show me what I just showed him , he was amazed how heavy it was but wasn't complaining .
> I should have fired it up LOL .




EEEEEKK!!!! Sell it don't rent it!!


----------



## dancan

I could rent him the 266 , , years as a taxi driver does not build any arm or upper body strength so I doubt he could start it LOL
I hope he realizes how little he knows and gives me a call .







i


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How much is the dolmar 30in /50 ga ?
> and how much shipping ??



I got 2-3/8x.050-30" for 116.27 shipped.


----------



## tbone75

I also bought one of these bars. Carlton 30" Premium sprocket tip .058x3/8 for 20 bucks plus shipping Also bought 3-20" like that for 10 bucks each.


----------



## tbone75

Wanted to show you guys some of my youngest Daughters hand work.She drew this and then had it put on herself. LOL She is 23 so nothing I can say? LOL She can draw very good! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Looks like another slow night? :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys. Got some piers sunk tonight and started building the rim band. Everybody having a good day?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening guys. Got some piers sunk tonight and started building the rim band. Everybody having a good day?



Hi Jim not doing real bad. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Hi Jim not doing real bad. LOL



Me either.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Me either.



Glad to hear your getting started on the new shop!


----------



## tbone75

Hows Jerry tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Must be getting late up that end of the world, only 8:30 here....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hows Jerry tonight?



Not bad, John, had a good day. Got started on the project today and made good progress, food and beer is good too.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must be getting late up that end of the world, only 8:30 here....LOL



Yep 11:30 here LOL Your way behind out there LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not bad, John, had a good day. Got started on the project today and made good progress, food and beer is good too.....LOL



Sounds like a better day today for you!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep 11:30 here LOL Your way behind out there LOL



Good to be behind at times, only early out here, lots of evening left to do nothing.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

This Kita sure is fighting me! Got it running but not great.Starting to think this carb will never work right?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a better day today for you!



Was busy today, started early and worked up til 6:30 this evening.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to be behind at times, only early out here, lots of evening left to do nothing.....LOL



That doing nothing drives me nuts! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This Kita sure is fighting me! Got it running but not great.Starting to think this carb will never work right?



What make of carb?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That doing nothing drives me nuts! :hmm3grin2orange:



Got nothing to work on out here, no saws or anything mechanical.


----------



## tbone75

This Kita said 150 compression but it pulls over as hard as the 064 you built for me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got nothing to work on out here, no saws or anything mechanical.



Better go find a saw to work on :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This Kita said 150 compression but it pulls over as hard as the 064 you built for me! LOL



Another of the new design faults for SD and Makita.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What make of carb?



Zama C3M


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Zama C3M



Welsch plug removal time.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another of the new design faults for SD and Makita.



My fingers hurt from that sucker today! LOL You don't want to forget the decomp!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Welsch plug removal time.



It fell out by itself LOL I think that was why it was flooding very very bad! Cleaned it up and put it back together.Don't flood now but just doesn't want to idle for chit.Opens up very good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Huskies and Dolmars always seem to have more compression than Stihls when pulling them over but it really is a design of the starter mechanism.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It fell out by itself LOL I think that was why it was flooding very very bad! Cleaned it up and put it back together.Don't flood now but just doesn't want to idle for chit.Opens up very good!



Did you seal both of the plugs in with nail polish?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Huskies and Dolmars always seem to have more compression than Stihls when pulling them over but it really is a design of the starter mechanism.



The starter pulley needs to be bigger maybe?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you seal both of the plugs in with nail polish?



Only seen one plug in this one? But I used super glue on it.Didn't have any nail polish :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The starter pulley needs to be bigger maybe?



Yeah, the outer diameter needs to be bigger.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only seen one plug in this one? But I used super glue on it.Didn't have any nail polish :msp_thumbdn:



A big one shaped like a sardine can? Nail polish works better.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to head off, wife and daughter want to go out for drinks,.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A big one shaped like a sardine can? Nail polish works better.



One big one like that.The OL don't use polish LOL I will get some and redo it!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to head off, wife and daughter want to go out for drinks,.....LOL



You all have FUN !!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## raycarr

Jerry, I see you are out West again. Have you seen the Sierra Sequoias?


----------



## tbone75

Found some chain on fleabay bought 3-30" LPX .050x3/8 for 54.50 shipped.Best price I could find.Now I can go to bad and try to sleep? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The starter pulley needs to be bigger maybe?




John...one thing to check on your starter, is make sure it is full of rope. Get as many winds on it as it will possibly hold without binding. This will essentially give you the largest pully you can get and the most leverage when pulling over. Maybe it's there now but an extra half an inch in radius can make a big difference. Just a thought.....


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackerz be slackin' !


----------



## tbone75

Good morning another hot day here with a chance of T-Storms. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Didn't sleep very much last night.To much yanking I think :hmm3grin2orange: Just cause the Kita wants to fight me! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Morning John...Cold and rainy here....and dim..another shop day...with the stove going...thought I was going to have a half cord of shop wood left over......now it looks like I might not have enough to get through the summer!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning John...Cold and rainy here....and dim..another shop day...with the stove going...thought I was going to have a half cord of shop wood left over......now it looks like I might not have enough to get through the summer!!



Maybe some of this heat wave will get your way?You can some of the rain too! LOL I still have a good cord of wood left yet.Hope I don't need any more of it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Trying to trade this 031 Stihl for a 621 J-Red.Guy said he has to think about it? Not in bad shape just needs muffler bolts.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Trying to trade this 031 Stihl for a 621 J-Red.Guy said he has to think about it? Not in bad shape just needs muffler bolts.




621 is a very nice old saw John.....It was basically the flagship of the 70s Jonsereds line up and is a "True" Jonsereds. Probably the very best all around saw they ever built. Only 56cc but pull a 20" 3/8" chisel chain all day long. I have seen some that had absolutely no pain tleft on them covers cracked handles bent still pulling over 200 lbs comp. Truely built like a tank and as such, a tad on the heavy side to lug around but good in a wood pile.

In 1977, when I bought my first 49SP, I drooled over the 621s at the dealers but at twice the price was beyond my means. That put them at about three times the price of a Mac 10-10 at the same time.

Times change...now I have three excellent runers and have been aquiring cases, P&C, carb, recoil, clutch cover etc. all NOS to build a 621 from scratch from new parts..still missing a couple things and may end up having to make do with a couple minor used parts..


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 621 is a very nice old saw John.....It was basically the flagship of the 70s Jonsereds line up and is a "True" Jomsereds. Probably the very best all around saw they ever built. Only 56cc but pull a 20" 3/8" chisel chain all day long. I have seen some that had absolutely no pain tleft on them covers cracked handles bent still pulling over 200 lbs comp. Truely built like a tank and as such, a tad on the heavy side to lug around but good in a wood pile.
> 
> In 1977, when I bought my first 49SP, I drooled over the 621s at the dealers but at twice the price was beyond my means. That put them at about three times the price of a Mac 10-10 at the same time.
> 
> Times change...now I have three excellent runers and have been aquiring cases, P&C, carb, recoil, clutch cover etc. all NOS to build a 621 from scratch from new parts..still missing a couple things and may end up having to make do with a couple minor used parts..



Sure sounds good! I like the looks of it too.The top cover has a little crack in it but the rest looks good.If i get it and happen not to like it? I know where to send it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure sounds good! I like the looks of it too.The top cover has a little crack in it but the rest looks good.If i get it and happen not to like it? I know where to send it :hmm3grin2orange:



They always crack right around the air filter cover......truely rare to find one uncracked and/or still sporting the plastic snap on sparkplug cap. None of mine are cracked now but I only have 2 plug covers!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was busy today, started early and worked up til 6:30 this evening.



So thats it,you to busy to answer your emails ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So thats it,you to busy to answer your emails ?



To much beer to be drank :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I beat on this whacker clutch but can't get that sucker off!Can't see if it comes off right or left?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I beat on this whacker clutch but can't get that sucker off!Can't see if it comes off right or left?



Never seen a clutch that werent backwards.


----------



## roncoinc

Gotta find sumthin to grind on !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Gotta find sumthin to grind on !!



Not like you don't have an extra saw laying around? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not like you don't have an extra saw laying around? :hmm3grin2orange:



Trying to find some long 1/4 in bur's


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Trying to find some long 1/4 in bur's



I found some but not sure how they will work yet? Soon as I can get to the 346 I will know! They aint real cheap!


----------



## tbone75

4 hrs. and no post? What a bunch of SLACKERS :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Just put that little Partner together.Not a lot of fun.It would be OK if I had 3 hands!All the crap that is held together by the carb bolts! Over half the saw is held together with them two screws! LOL Did that while I was running the Kita cab through the USC again after its soak in the carb cleaner.Waiting on the OL to get home with the nail polish. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Yes we are all slacking today.


----------



## sefh3

Due to Ron not sending the 046 to me, I went ahead and got another one. I pulled it down last night. I was told it was seized. Well, the piston and cylinder are fine but it was hard to pull over. I ended up splitting the case and found a few bearings missing on the crank case pto side.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Due to Ron not sending the 046 to me, I went ahead and got another one. I pulled it down last night. I was told it was seized. Well, the piston and cylinder are fine but it was hard to pull over. I ended up splitting the case and found a few bearings missing on the crank case pto side.



Cheaper than a P&C ! LOL


----------



## farrell

turning into one of those days:msp_angry:.......................................rescued a cat and took it to the vet and now am keepin it:msp_unsure: the wifes car is acting up coolant heating up bad and radiator fans wont run gotta figure this bs out before she blows it up. my cars inspection ran out. had to take the day off work to take care of the cat and the wifes car.........................oh the joys of life


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> turning into one of those days:msp_angry:.......................................rescued a cat and took it to the vet and now am keepin it:msp_unsure: the wifes car is acting up coolant heating up bad and radiator fans wont run gotta figure this bs out before she blows it up. my cars inspection ran out. had to take the day off work to take care of the cat and the wifes car.........................oh the joys of life



You aren't having any fun at all today! All I am doing is waiting for my nail polish to dry :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got to tear the Partner back apart :bang: All it will do is idle LOL Can't give it any gas just dies? But I am sitting here marking the 346 jug out for grinding!  Get to try out the new grinder!


----------



## tbone75

Going 7mm each way both sides.Could go 8mm but scared :msp_unsure:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You aren't having any fun at all today! All I am doing is waiting for my nail polish to dry :hmm3grin2orange:



husky orange?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> husky orange?



All she found for me was Glazed Sand :msp_razz: Kinda looks like puke :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Cheaper than a P&C ! LOL



Yes it is. I'm going to try those aftermarket bearings from HL supply on the bay to see how they hold up.


----------



## tbone75

Jug


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yes it is. I'm going to try those aftermarket bearings from HL supply on the bay to see how they hold up.



May as well port it while your at it


----------



## farrell

sounds like your havin fun john!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> sounds like your havin fun john!



I will be if this PITA Makita runs!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Going 7mm each way both sides.Could go 8mm but scared :msp_unsure:



cant be sceered john! you have to be strong!


----------



## tbone75

The OL is frying bacon! Man she is killing me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

got the problem with the wifes car narrowed down to the coolant temp sensor................so unplugged it and the fans run yay sent the wife to get a new sensor


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> cant be sceered john! you have to be strong!



Slugs scare easy :hmm3grin2orange: Got to leave a little room for errors! I am not that good at this stuff yet !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> got the problem with the wifes car narrowed down to the coolant temp sensor................so unplugged it and the fans run yay sent the wife to get a new sensor



Sounds like the usual problem.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Slugs scare easy :hmm3grin2orange: Got to leave a little room for errors! I am not that good at this stuff yet !



GO BIG OR GO HOME! thats what i was always told


----------



## sefh3

I'm going to try it on my 024 first. I have an extra jug for that so if I mess it up, I have an extra.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I'm going to try it on my 024 first. I have an extra jug for that so if I mess it up, I have an extra.



Good idea! Just what I did LOL Got lucky the first one ran good! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> GO BIG OR GO HOME! thats what i was always told



346 44.3mm jugs are hard to find! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 346 44.3mm jugs are hard to find! :hmm3grin2orange:



im sure they are:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> im sure they are:msp_rolleyes:



I have an open port 44mm jug.But don't want that! :msp_razz:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I will be if this PITA Makita runs!



john dont you have a spare or different carb you could use


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I have an open port 44mm jug.But don't want that! :msp_razz:



i like my open port 268


----------



## tbone75

I know I got lucky getting this one from Marc !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john dont you have a spare or different carb you could use



Nothing even close :msp_sad:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I know I got lucky getting this one from Marc !



:msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> :msp_angry:



Maybe you will find something to trade me out of it? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Maybe you will find something to trade me out of it? LOL



maybe:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sefh3

farrell said:


> got the problem with the wifes car narrowed down to the coolant temp sensor................so unplugged it and the fans run yay sent the wife to get a new sensor



Let me guess. You sent her to get the parts and you stayed home and watched the cat???


----------



## farrell

sefh3 said:


> Let me guess. You sent her to get the parts and you stayed home and watched the cat???



and the baby too:msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

International customer day again at the shop one fellow from Lebanon who's English was very good .
The other one was a lady , I had to pay real close attention to figure out what she was trying to tell me but eventually I figured it out when she said where she was from ..............Arkansas LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> International customer day again at the shop one fellow from Lebanon who's English was very good .
> The other one was a lady , I had to pay real close attention to figure out what she was trying to tell me but eventually I figured it out when she said where she was from ..............Arkansas LOL .



Your a bad bad man Dan :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Yup ! All the time I was thinking , "Y'all talk funny " :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Slackers again tonight! :msp_razz:


----------



## farrell

slackers!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Dolmar rules.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Got 4 new saws today!!!  
Pretty excited, there good saws.... anyone wanna hear what they are??


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Got 4 new saws today!!!
> Pretty excited, there good saws.... anyone wanna hear what they are??



Yep! And hear you sent mine out with the AV mounts! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Got 4 new saws today!!!
> Pretty excited, there good saws.... anyone wanna hear what they are??



No....No.......NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX




----------



## ChainsawmanXX




----------



## pioneerguy600

Well one of them is a good saw, the rest are good door stops and canoe anchors......LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I love these saws  

Jerry, what should I tune my pioneer 600 too?


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure are quiet in here tonight? :help:


----------



## tbone75

Had some nasty storms go through.Puter wouldn't work for chit?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I love these saws
> 
> Jerry, what should I tune my pioneer 600 too?



Country and Western.



















A good condition 600 should run around 8500 but some of mine run closer to 10,000. with porting and bigger jet carbs.


----------



## jimdad07

Boy I love splitting firewood late at night with my Fiskars. I have a real good LED head lamp that is better than a work light for doing that stuff. I just split and loaded an 8' trailer since my last post in here. I seem to have energy tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Had some nasty storms go through.Puter wouldn't work for chit?



Beautiful day here and my puter works like chit anyway....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Boy I love splitting firewood late at night with my Fiskars. I have a real good LED head lamp that is better than a work light for doing that stuff. I just split and loaded an 8' trailer since my last post in here. I seem to have energy tonight.



Do you get the munchies also?.....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do you get the munchies also?.....LOL



Before I met my wife I had them all the time.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do you get the munchies also?.....LOL



Storms are still popping up here!Puter is working at the moment?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Storms are still popping up here!Puter is working at the moment?



Don't fry that thing.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Don't fry that thing.



Hope not ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

raycarr said:


> Jerry, I see you are out West again. Have you seen the Sierra Sequoias?



I have not had that pleasure yet, I have spent many days roaming the redwoods and big pine , through the eucalyptus trees and any trees I can find along the coast. Are the Sierra Sequois found in certain areas only?


----------



## tbone75

I bought one of them chinese 52cc 97.00 saws to play with. LOL Just want to see how its made?


----------



## tbone75

First thing I will do is tear it apart. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> First thing I will do is tear it apart. LOL



I have a couple of real nice 070`s that I ways planning on putting new 090 P&C sets onto them but now I have rethought that and will keep them stock.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a couple of real nice 070`s that I ways planning on putting new 090 P&C sets onto them but now I have rethought that and will keep them stock.



Someday I will get my hands on one of those and put it through hell on the mill. Knock on wood but the Dolly is holding up well. I hope I didn't jinx it. Been running it hard and pig rich.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night guys, have a lot of work to do tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good night guys, have a lot of work to do tomorrow.



Nite Jim


----------



## tbone75

Think I will hit the sack too.Not much sleep last night. LOL


----------



## dancan

Sack time is over you bunch of ZZZSlackerzz .


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah....I know it.....


----------



## Cantdog

Gotta get over to the shop this morning and finish a project I started yesterday.. The wifes garden cart really gave it up over the winter. It is a "Garden Way" type..metal frame...24" bicyle wheels.....chipboard bottom, sides and tailgate. It is 10-12 yrs old and chipboard had returned to its natural state......just a pile of popple chips. She mentioned a while back we needed a new one...they are like $300.00.......?.. So last Wed., when I was at the lumber yd picking up materials for a half dozen maple cabinet doors, I threw in a sheet of 1/2" Advantec.....and was assured by the lumber geeks that this engineered sheet material was far superior to the the more mundane old fasion chipboard.....looked the same to me....same popple chips...maybe better glue...maybe not..but that 50 Year Guarentee sold me on it!!!!! So, with the crippled cart on the shop floor I went after the 35 or so rusted up 1/4" carrage bolts that holds the whole mess together...every one started....I found that amazing in itself.!!! Then I cut out all the pieces and drilled all the holes and reassembled it yesterday afternoon reusing every nut bolt and washer. Today I have to make some nice cherry cap rails to cover the top exposed edges of the chipboard as the original metal edge material was bent..missing and not worth fussing with. I know you guys are probably thinking that cherry is over the top but it is actually one of the most rot resistant North American woods (once every trace of sap wood is eliminated) and I'll spare no expense on my sweetie's happiness...after all tomorrow is her birthday and she needs the cart so she can weed the garden tomorrow afternoon!! I have $20.95 in it so far and the cherry is just scrap that is kicking around the shop that I'm to frugal (cheep) to throw in the stove.......well... maybe I am cheep...but not meen....I prefer.....just naturely sour.....


----------



## dancan

U gonna buy her a nu wash board to go wit dat cart fer her birtday ?


----------



## Cantdog

SSSSSSSSHHHHH!! Not so loud!! You'll spoil next yrs present!!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I bought one of them chinese 52cc 97.00 saws to play with. LOL Just want to see how its made?



Just take one of them Husskeez apart and save 97.00$$ .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Instead of the washboard,..step up and get her one of those ole Maytags, they were all the rage back in the day.....LOL ,..swap in a Jonsered powerhead and it would be quite portable. Good on ya for fixin up the garden cart but wouldn`t pressure treated plywood last longer than chipboard?


----------



## tbone75

Hows everyone today? Looks like more rain today. :msp_sad:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Instead of the washboard,..step up and get her one of those ole Maytags, they were all the rage back in the day.....LOL ,..swap in a Jonsered powerhead and it would be quite portable. Good on ya for fixin up the garden cart but wouldn`t pressure treated plywood last longer than chipboard?


LoL!! She has one already, out at the island..it's a Sears I think...probably made by Maytag.... old wringer style...gas engine...1/3 HP Briggs and Stratton...kick start...was my great aunt's. LOLOL!!!

The PT probably would last longer but would be heavier...probably not any more toxic...the Advantec has a 50 yr warrentee...I did the math quick like....I'll be 108 when the warrentee is up.....LOLOL!!!!.....Of course she'll only be 89.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LoL!! She has one already, out at the island..it's a Sears I think...probably made by Maytag.... old wringer style...gas engine...1/3 HP Briggs and Stratton...kick start...was my great aunt's. LOLOL!!!
> 
> The PT probably would last longer but would be heavier...probably not any more toxic...the Advantec has a 50 yr warrentee...I did the math quick like....I'll be 108 when the warrentee is up.....LOLOL!!!!.....Of course she'll only be 89.......



That`s awesome, I have not seen a working one for many years, there was a lot of them around during the 50 and 60`s . We buried one at my folks place, durn shame. I have rebuilt those garden carts with 18 gauge aluminum panels, works well but not as easy to work with unless you have access to a fully equipped sheet metal shop, no porb for me. I have not heard of the sheet goods you are using but if it will last 50 years , you`re covered......LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s awesome, I have not seen a working one for many years, there was a lot of them around during the 50 and 60`s . We buried one at my folks place, durn shame. I have rebuilt those garden carts with 18 gauge aluminum panels, works well but not as easy to work with unless you have access to a fully equipped sheet metal shop, no porb for me. I have not heard of the sheet goods you are using but if it will last 50 years , you`re covered......LOL




LOL...That 50 yr thing remains to be seen...I have my doubts!!......especially in this application!!! And the care...or lack there of it will recieve......I expect I'll have atleast one more go at it......With any luck LOL!!! Alum would be the ticket...but I bet I couldn't do it for $20.95. It took parctically the whole 4"X8" sheet of pressed popple chips....


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Someday I will get my hands on one of those and put it through hell on the mill. Knock on wood but the Dolly is holding up well. I hope I didn't jinx it. Been running it hard and pig rich.



The 070 and 090 were made to take a lot of steady grinding extended run time cuts and make fine milling saws so I am told. After pulling them apart and studying their design and construction I can see they are made for the long run. They are not high revving engines but are designed to have gobs of torque to pull long chains on long bars through big wood. I have not been able to load mine down even running a 60" bar buried in hardwood while noodling.
Good to hear the Dolly is still running and getting its job done and I hope it keeps on trucking along for you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hows everyone today? Looks like more rain today. :msp_sad:



Not bad John, how bout you?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL...That 50 yr thing remains to be seen...I have my doubts!!......especially in this application!!! And the care...or lack there of it will recieve......I expect I'll have atleast one more go at it......With any luck LOL!!! Alum would be the ticket...but I bet I couldn't do it for $20.95. It took parctically the whole 4"X8" sheet of pressed popple chips....



The cost of aluminum would be steep if you had to pay for it, I have a way around that.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not bad John, how bout you?



Usual rough morning so far.The Kita is waiting on me for a little longer yet. LOL I let the nail polish dry all night just to be very sure! if it don't go this time I will have to get a carb.Its not getting any cleaner! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s awesome, I have not seen a working one for many years, there was a lot of them around during the 50 and 60`s . We buried one at my folks place, durn shame. I have rebuilt those garden carts with 18 gauge aluminum panels, works well but not as easy to work with unless you have access to a fully equipped sheet metal shop, no porb for me. I have not heard of the sheet goods you are using but if it will last 50 years , you`re covered......LOL




Yeah I remember my aunty doing laundry on Sundays in the summer ...after making dougnuts...I alway got the holes...she called em "Biddys".

Unc would roll the machine out of the little camp on a couple planks and position it just slightly lower than the spring on a flat spot, right between the spring and the high water mark. The spring being only about 10 feet from the edge of the harbor. He used to fill the washer with buckets from the spring and pump the suds out over the bank and overboard...LOL You'ld be in deep chit if you tried that these days!!! Then aunty would wring the bejabbers out of stuff and hang it all out on the clothslines at the edge of the beach, so the afternoon westerlies would dry things quickly and give them a nice fresh smell. That little Briggs would be thumping along happily until she would wring a blanket or some other large item...then she would really come under the load!! Generally I'd be sugar from ear to ear from skarffing "Biddys" the whole while!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The cost of aluminum would be steep if you had to pay for it, I have a way around that.....LOL



My Uncle use to get some very nice aluminum sheets 1/2" thick tempered 2'x3' stuff they tossed out where he worked.I got one piece LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Things shurely have changed since back in those simpler days, I can easily remember those Briggs chugging along and the swish swish sound of the washers. I only got to eat the donut holes near Christmas when my grandmother and I would make up 4-5 dozen donuts for the Christmas season. I could have all the douholes I wanted, my job was sugaring the whole donuts. They used a paper bag with a handful of sugar in it, drop in a hot freshly plucked out donut in the bag and shake it , it would get nicely sugared and then placed under a big glass covered platter, repeat 60 or so times and they were ready for the christmas season. I would sugar the douholes also and pop them in my mouth, after 20 or so they seemed less of a treat.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Haven't seen much out of Ron? I wonder if he found some bits for his new toy? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hope to try my grinder out today on this 346 jug.But got to get the Kita running first!


----------



## tbone75

I got the 621 traded for!Traded this 031 for it.Don't sound like it needs much?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My Uncle use to get some very nice aluminum sheets 1/2" thick tempered 2'x3' stuff they tossed out where he worked.I got one piece LOL



Half inch would be nice for some projects but a little heavy for most stuff I do. I have built boats and canoes from the sheet aluminum riveted construction with pound rivets, got the air gear to do that with.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Haven't seen much out of Ron? I wonder if he found some bits for his new toy? LOL



I havn`t seen him on here but did give him a heads up on the bits in an eMail. Those grinding setups look good, a big stepup from the dremels.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Half inch would be nice for some projects but a little heavy for most stuff I do. I have built boats and canoes from the sheet aluminum riveted construction with pound rivets, got the air gear to do that with.



That stuff would be very handy to have around!The heavy stuff is nice for some things.I was going to make a router table out of the piece I have.But right now its a bench top for my big knife grinder to bolt to. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That stuff would be very handy to have around!The heavy stuff is nice for some things.I was going to make a router table out of the piece I have.But right now its a bench top for my big knife grinder to bolt to. LOL



16 and 18 gauge can be used for a lot of projects, not hard to work with if the right gear is available. Hydraulic shears and brakes make sizing and bending lips easier. Hole punchers, buckers, rollers .and English wheels are good for shaping.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> LoL!!... like....I be 108 .....LOLOL!!!!.....Of course she only be 89.......



:msp_w00t: Crib robber !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> :msp_w00t: Crib robber !



Lucky SOG ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The Kita is much better! But still not great :bang: It acts like it has some serious power!But still just won't idle right?It idles some but very rough.And now the idle screw is way loose?Not sure why unless something else should be on it to hold it tight? Very tired of screwing with this carb! Just hate to pay 75 bucks for a new one!May be my only choice? I would still only have about half of what its worth in it I guess.May just order one today :bang: Way to nice of saw not to have perfect!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> :msp_w00t: Crib robber !




Yeah but that was 18 yrs ago and I got away with it then!!!! Little less of an issue now!!LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Found a carb on fleabay 68.95 to my door.From Canada LOL Still thinking about buying it?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> LoL!! She has one already, out at the island..it's a Sears I think...probably made by Maytag.... old wringer style...gas engine...1/3 HP Briggs and Stratton...kick start...was my great aunt's. LOLOL!!!
> .......






pioneerguy600 said:


> Things shurely have changed since back in those simpler days, I can easily remember those Briggs chugging along and the swish swish sound of the washers. I only got to eat the donut holes near Christmas when my grandmother and I would make up 4-5 dozen donuts for the Christmas season. I could have all the douholes I wanted, my job was sugaring the whole donuts. They used a paper bag with a handful of sugar in it, drop in a hot freshly plucked out donut in the bag and shake it , it would get nicely sugared and then placed under a big glass covered platter, repeat 60 or so times and they were ready for the christmas season. I would sugar the douholes also and pop them in my mouth, after 20 or so they seemed less of a treat.....LOL



I remember going home to the grandparents for summer vacation and my mother helping Grand-mere (her mother) do the laundry with the wringer washer outside on the porch , it was electric but they had to pump the water by hand with a hand pump to fill it http://www.nemtradingcenter.com/en/images/stories/ntc/s_Water hand pump.jpg Pumping water was the neatest thing and it was a race between me and my brother to fill the bucket the fastest LOL , if we weren't good while there we would be threatened that our fingers would be run through the wringer .Grand-pere's wood sheds would be full of rows of perfectly stacked slabwood from floor to ceiling , they burnt wood all year long because that was the hot water source . 

When my mother made sugared donuts we could eat all the donut holes we wanted LOL because she made extras but when the wife's grandmother would make donuts they would be wrapped then frozen ,only to be eaten on new years day .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yeah but that was 18 yrs ago and I got away with it then!!!! Little less of an issue now!!LOL!!



 Crib Robber !

Woops , did I say that out loud ?


----------



## PB

Howdy boys.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Howdy boys.



Hi PB how you been doing?


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> Hi PB how you been doing?



Busy as all get out. Was down in PA for almost a week, got back up here and right back to work. Trying to get the yard cleaned up for a BBQ on Monday.


----------



## tbone75

Just got back from Sears.Put a big hurt on my wallet! Bought a new mower,26Hp 54" deck automatic.Nothing fancy just a basic rider.A grand cheaper than the other brands I looked at.I would have bought a Husky but they didn't have any big enough :msp_mad: 2700.00 out the door with a 3 yr. everything covered warranty.I won't so much as have to air up a tire if I don't want to. :hmm3grin2orange: Hurts my garage fund but just got to have something :bang: Decided I will rebuild the old big tractor from the bottom up. But that will take me a lot of time to get done.You guys know how Sluggish I am :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Busy as all get out. Was down in PA for almost a week, got back up here and right back to work. Trying to get the yard cleaned up for a BBQ on Monday.



That sounds good! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

You guys just plain suck again tonight!Leave me all alone in here!Guess I will have to talk to myself :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

That carb done got me! I ordered a new one ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I remember going home to the grandparents for summer vacation and my mother helping Grand-mere (her mother) do the laundry with the wringer washer outside on the porch , it was electric but they had to pump the water by hand with a hand pump to fill it http://www.nemtradingcenter.com/en/images/stories/ntc/s_Water hand pump.jpg Pumping water was the neatest thing and it was a race between me and my brother to fill the bucket the fastest LOL , if we weren't good while there we would be threatened that our fingers would be run through the wringer .Grand-pere's wood sheds would be full of rows of perfectly stacked slabwood from floor to ceiling , they burnt wood all year long because that was the hot water source .
> 
> When my mother made sugared donuts we could eat all the donut holes we wanted LOL because she made extras but when the wife's grandmother would make donuts they would be wrapped then frozen ,only to be eaten on new years day .



You were lucky, I got to cut up the firewood, split the firewood, stack the firewood and pile it over into the woodhouses later in the fall. Got to carry it in and stack the woodbox full each weekend. Did get to eat some fine meals in between.


----------



## tbone75

Seems to be another rough night :msp_sad: This crap sure gets old.But just the way it is.Can't sleep and just don't feel good enough to do anything.I did get started on the 346 jug!This Foredom is sweet!No way I will ever use a dremel for porting again!Matching up the base first using the 1/8 bits.Going to try the 1/4" bits doing the rest I think? LOL Can't wait for Ron to try his out to see what he thinks of it?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl no body around? :hmm3grin2orange: Guess I am the only one who can't sleep around here :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dancan

346 ? Oh , so you're checking out them Chinese saws .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 346 ? Oh , so you're checking out them Chinese saws .



:msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

Cruising Kijiji looking for chainsaw stuff and I find this collection .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Cruising Kijiji looking for chainsaw stuff and I find this collection .



Ron and friends! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

YAWNNNNNNNNNN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

did a lot of walking last two days at that flea market thing.
bot a laptop for $50 and that was about it 

Jerry told me of a place to get 1/4 in bits but $24 ea BEFORE shipping ??


----------



## Cantdog

Went to a Derby Party last night and... I WON...nothing....I wish we had been somewhere to actually bet as Marcie picked "I'll Have Another" at 3:00 in the afternoon. This was just a friendly pool and you picked a horses name out of a hat.....I might just as well have bet on ol' Hoss....I am not a betting man...never win...ever..lol!

Sorry you had to stick it alone last night John didn't seem to be anyone around much, from doing my catch up reading....

Seems like a lot of us northerners had older folks, when we were young that always did the old stuff like make doughnuts, bread etc and fixed/repaired/rebuilt things when they broke rather than just get a new one. I know it had a lot to do with the ability to afford something new whether in dollars or distance or both. but it was an attitude as well....why buy something when you can simply do it your self. Back to the earther try to fake it but really?? When was the last time any of us were in a kitchen that had a well used and ready to use deep fryer that simply sat on the stove...and was ONLY used to fry doughnuts??? It seemed that everyone I knew used to...but quite rare these days......suddenly I am very hungry for some of Aunty's "Biddys" LOL!!! I guess I gotta settle for a store bought bagle....then I gotta go to the dump...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> YAWNNNNNNNNNN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> did a lot of walking last two days at that flea market thing.
> bot a laptop for $50 and that was about it
> 
> Jerry told me of a place to get 1/4 in bits but $24 ea BEFORE shipping ??



I did tell you they were pricey as they are PRO machine and speciality bits. I have 6 of them and I will never wear them out porting cylinders, they will last forever. The one I use the most has done more than 6 sets of cast iron Chevy 8 cylinder heads along with 6 cast iron center manifolds, countless operations on steel parts like headers, mufflers, pipe and whatever comes along. It still cuts like the day I got it and I use it on every port job, just a simple round nose bullet bit that loves to cut that nicasil lining, cuts the aluminum cylinder material so nicely that polishing is hardly necessary.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Went to a Derby Party last night and... I WON...nothing....I wish we had been somewhere to actually bet as Marcie picked "I'll Have Another" at 3:00 in the afternoon. This was just a friendly pool and you picked a horses name out of a hat.....I might just as well have bet on ol' Hoss....I am not a betting man...never win...ever..lol!
> 
> Sorry you had to stick it alone last night John didn't seem to be anyone around much, from doing my catch up reading....
> 
> Seems like a lot of us northerners had older folks, when we were young that always did the old stuff like make doughnuts, bread etc and fixed/repaired/rebuilt things when they broke rather than just get a new one. I know it had a lot to do with the ability to afford something new whether in dollars or distance or both. but it was an attitude as well....why buy something when you can simply do it your self. Back to the earther try to fake it but really?? When was the last time any of us were in a kitchen that had a well used and ready to use deep fryer that simply sat on the stove...and was ONLY used to fry doughnuts??? It seemed that everyone I knew used to...but quite rare these days......suddenly I am very hungry for some of Aunty's "Biddys" LOL!!! I guess I gotta settle for a store bought bagle....then I gotta go to the dump...



We had a horse track near here years ago and I went there often, never once bet on a race though. I used to listen to the experienced PRO`stalk up how to pick a winner, they would win once in a while...LOL
Only thing I ever won at was bingo, go enough, play enough cards and pay attention , you win occasionally....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Had me a 2 hr nap. LOL Think I will go do a little grinding before my Nephew shows to go get my mower.Couldn't do much with the OL sleeping.The next couple weeks are going to suck cause she will be sleeping during the day!


----------



## roncoinc

Just fixed up a lawn mower to put on CL.
to bad John already got one cause this would fit the yahoo


----------



## sefh3

Hello everyone. 

It seems to be very quite in here. I spent all day yesterday at my daughters dance competetion. Left the house at 4am and returned a bit before 1am this morning. It was a very long day. She did very well and won 2 trophy's from it. Can't complain as she was only in 3 dances. The 3 dance placed 6 out of 20 teams. I'm proud of her. Now after winning these, I'm told she will be able to attend the National's. Thank goodness it's only 30 minutes from us. That won't be too bad. Yesterday was 2 hours north of us.

How's them Stihls running Ron????


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> It seems to be very quite in here. I spent all day yesterday at my daughters dance competetion. Left the house at 4am and returned a bit before 1am this morning. It was a very long day. She did very well and won 2 trophy's from it. Can't complain as she was only in 3 dances. The 3 dance placed 6 out of 20 teams. I'm proud of her. Now after winning these, I'm told she will be able to attend the National's. Thank goodness it's only 30 minutes from us. That won't be too bad. Yesterday was 2 hours north of us.
> 
> How's them Stihls running Ron????





:check:

oke:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just fixed up a lawn mower to put on CL.
> to bad John already got one cause this would fit the yahoo



A Yazoo for a Yahoo :hmm3grin2orange: I can just see me mowing 5 acres with that little thing! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got the mower home and started checking it out.Mowed a little with it.Now I just put the tire chains on it.And looking for the safety switches :hmm3grin2orange: Can't back up without shutting the PTO off :msp_thumbdn: Just can't deal with that in this yard!Left the seat button alone. That one is a good idea around this hilly place. Can't get any mower to go for chit on this hill side without chains.Even the big Cub with bar tires wont go!


----------



## tbone75

Was trying the 1/4" bits in the grinder.I bought the wrong kind I think.I got double cut ones.They try to cut to fast and jump around way to much!I cut one down to 3-1/2" long that seems to be just right for length.These only have a carbide end brazed on them.So the shaft is soft enough to cut with a hack saw.


----------



## tbone75

Long 1/8" bits would still be best I think for porting? Slower maybe but I like them better.If I could just find more that I like?


----------



## tbone75

My Nephew was busy today so I got another buddy of mine to haul the mower.He wanted to check out the saws.He seen the 2 bow saws and asked WTF ! :hmm3grin2orange: Said he wouldn't touch one of them things!He asked what the hell I wanted with them!Told you just seen why I want them.You were scared of them just looking at them :hmm3grin2orange: He was the one cutting with my Nephew a while back with his 455 and my Nephew had the ported 350 I did.Kept saying that little 350 just blew his away!He don't cut much with his LOL A little bit once a year for a party or two.Couldn't even get him to fire one up?I wanted to see him start the 064 :hmm3grin2orange: Said I already know about that from my Nephew :hmm3grin2orange: Told me I was #1 ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

You have safety swtiches on a mower when you put chains on? I have never seen that before.


----------



## tbone75

I may be working the night shift the next 2 weeks?Don't know what I can do to be quiet around here during the day?This just sucks for both of us!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> You have safety swtiches on a mower when you put chains on? I have never seen that before.



The switch is so you can't back up with the blades moving.Electric clutch you have to turn off every time you back up! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Chains didn't have anything to do with the switch.There just so I can get around in this yard! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Chains didn't have anything to do with the switch.There just so I can get around in this yard! :msp_thumbsup:



Oh man !!

you wuz talkin bout safety and chains and the OL,and bedtime and all that and done went and got me all exited !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Chains didn't have anything to do with the switch.There just so I can get around in this yard! :msp_thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> 
> Sounds like you need a 4WD unit on that ground John.....with chains too... maybe!!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Oh man !!
> 
> you wuz talkin bout safety and chains and the OL,and bedtime and all that and done went and got me all exited !!









Nope , not doin' a thing for me .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The switch is so you can't back up with the blades moving.Electric clutch you have to turn off every time you back up! :bang:




OH MAN!!! That's just nuts.......so freaking safe you can't even use it!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Nope , not doin' a thing for me .






Hey...isn't that Wiggs before he got his hair cut??? I DO hope that's Mrs J......


----------



## roncoinc

One thing i noticed this year is the lack of black flies,havent got bit once.
three ticks on me today tho,  , been forgeting the permethrin.
did laundry today and when on the line i sprayed my clothes..i usually do that every wash but i been lax.
OL,been diagnosed with lyme disease and on the antibiotics for a month


----------



## sefh3

My zero turn does that also. I have learned to just pull back one lever at a time. If I do both it shuts the blades off. It sucks.


----------



## tbone75

A 4X4 mower with chains would do good here! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Had a GF once that liked hand cuffs :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Had another one that wanted me to paddle her a$$ ! She wasn't around very long! :hmm3grin2orange: That was just the start!She was different :msp_ohmy: Her whole back was a big tat ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I better shut up before Ron gets to excited :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

You guys need :help:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You guys need :help:



You just notice that? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You just notice that? :hmm3grin2orange:



Sadly... Yes! 

supposed to get a "Pile of saws" For fixing this guys 041 super :msp_w00t: Hopefully some good stuff!


----------



## sefh3

4x4 mower= goats and sheeps. Get yourself about 4-5 and your all set


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

sefh3 said:


> 4x4 mower= goats and sheeps. Get yourself about 4-5 and your all set



Them goats eat ANYTHING!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Them goats eat ANYTHING!



Anything but grass! LOL Time for bed,been a very long day!


----------



## dancan

Hey ZZZSackerzz , you got Husskee powered alarm clocks ?


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Got a little sleep! Rain is moving in again for the next 3 days with more storms possible.


----------



## dancan

I'm sure you'll be able to test that mower when it stops raining , the grass should be a foot tall by then LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm sure you'll be able to test that mower when it stops raining , the grass should be a foot tall by then LOL .



Its already a foot tall! LOL Going to be 2 feet tall !


----------



## Cantdog

I got the slackers hat on today....not wanting it to be Monday yet...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I got the slackers hat on today....not wanting it to be Monday yet...



Its Monday? I don't keep track :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I was out mowing this weekend , can't afford any of them fancy rideons  .
I managed to find a new rock that grew out over the winter so now I have to replace a keyway .
If Ron was closer Id seriously be looking at the fancy mower he's got , I think that a belt between the blade and motor would be a nice buffer for mowing in the rock garden LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was out mowing this weekend , can't afford any of them fancy rideons  .
> I managed to find a new rock that grew out over the winter so now I have to replace a keyway .
> If Ron was closer Id seriously be looking at the fancy mower he's got , I think that a belt between the blade and motor would be a nice buffer for mowing in the rock garden LOL .



That is a nice little mower Ron has.I bet you could afford a rider if you mowed 5 acres of hill side!


----------



## dancan

Trees ! John , trees ! Plant some trees and do your bit to help the planet LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Trees ! John , trees ! Plant some trees and do your bit to help the planet LOL



I did ! 40 of them along both sides of the drive way.3 different times!MFing deer kept eating them! Got some now they don't like!


----------



## tbone75

I took 10 trees out around the house 2 years ago.8 blocking the TV dish and 2 leaning towards the house. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I did ! 40 of them along both sides of the drive way.3 different times!MFing deer kept eating them! Got some now they don't like!



Me thinks you're not eating enough deer meat John.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Me thinks you're not eating enough deer meat John.......



I could shoot one every day for a month and still have them things all over the yard! :bang: I can only eat so much you know :hmm3grin2orange: Even had the brat out shooting them with a paint ball gun.They just come back in 10 mins.!Was fun too! :hmm3grin2orange: Red,yellow and orange spotted deer all over the place :hmm3grin2orange: Even had a baby darn near run me over mowing!


----------



## sefh3

Yet another rainy day here.


----------



## roncoinc

Monday ?? whats that ?? 

Bright sunny warm day today,rain tomorrow.
work on mowers today,chainsaws in shop tomorrow


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Raining here... and its all that old man from NH's fault! 

:msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

No rain here yet.Later today they say?Soon as the grass drys a little I will go try out the new mower.Then may grind on the 346 jug?


----------



## roncoinc

Dang turkeys otta know bettr'n show up at my front door just before lunch when i'm hungry !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another bright sunny day here today. Drove up the number 1 to Fort Bragg yesterday, what a scenic route that is. All along the coast on high winding cliffsides. Had brunch in Pt Reyes Station and ate afternoon meal in Fort Bragg. Returned home through the redwood forest along route 128-101. You can still see the stumps with spring board notches in them,of the old growth redwoods that were logged long ago along the Navarro River, still plenty of big redwoods growing there now.


----------



## farrell

morning fellas!
flushing hydrants isn't going so well......................broke a water main on friday night/ saturday morning. had a water hammer when shutting the hydrant off, sounded like a freakin cannon went off next to my head! then last night had another main break! had to call in the boys to play destruction and piss off the neighbors again:msp_tongue:


----------



## Cantdog

Beautiful day here.....rain tomorrow too. Love to see that stuff Jerry...never been all the way out there..


Helped a friend take down a brick chimney this AM...just a little more clean fill for out behind the shop. Gotta go pick up a 4' X 8' cherry shaker style table that I built 24 yrs ago and drag that back to the shop to refinish for the lady, this afternoon. She will be unhappy I expect..she whined terribly at the expense when I built it for her. It is quite a rig..it has 4, 12" leaves so that it can collapse to a 4' square to sit and play bridge at or become a massive harvest table. I think I charged her $1,600.00 and a comparable Thomas Moser (though not as big 6' X3') cost $3,800.00 at the time. I bet it'll cost $7-$800.00 to refinish depending on just how bad her grandkids beat on it. Not looking forward to this one and she MUST have it by the 20th.. Start scraping on it tomorrow if it rains also have another 200 LFT run of custom moulding to run tomorrow too. Busy, busy, busy.....


----------



## roncoinc

Called a friend of mine that is a chef and gave him 1/2 the turkey for doing it up.
handed him my collection of Wolfgang Puck knives and what a show he put on doing up that bird !!
looked like sparks flying as he worked,,for all of about 5 minits..and all boneless too .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Called a friend of mine that is a chef and gave him 1/2 the turkey for doing it up.
> handed him my collection of Wolfgang Puck knives and what a show he put on doing up that bird !!
> looked like sparks flying as he worked,,for all of about 5 minits..and all boneless too .



Your eating good tonight! LOL I just finished off a lb. of bacon! :hmm3grin2orange: Haven't seen a turkey for a week or more? I will soon I bet!Then I will have some turkey dinner!


----------



## tbone75

Got the new mower stuck over the bank already! LOL Had to take the seat off to get to that switch to disable it.Couldn't put my arse over on the edge of the seat to get traction. LOL Got that reverse switch unhooked now too! LOL Now I can use it like I need to! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Called a friend of mine that is a chef and gave him 1/2 the turkey for doing it up.
> handed him my collection of Wolfgang Puck knives and what a show he put on doing up that bird !!
> looked like sparks flying as he worked,,for all of about 5 minits..and all boneless too .



You should have seen me trying to do my first snapping turtle! :hmm3grin2orange: Didn't have clue how to do it! :hmm3grin2orange: It wasn't purdy but I had turtle soup! YUMMY !!


----------



## sefh3

I encounter a snapper last night. He was wandering from the creek across the road to my pond. I let him go.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I encounter a snapper last night. He was wandering from the creek across the road to my pond. I let him go.



Nasty critters! :hmm3grin2orange: We caught several on jugs using chunks of groundhog for bait.That soup sure is good!


----------



## tbone75

Mowed about a third of the yard before the storm hit.Now doing a little grinding.Don't need much more to be done.


----------



## dancan

Here's a lesson on how to save yourself a bunch of aggravation , use the correct bolts when reinstalling the muffler


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> Here's a lesson on how to save yourself a bunch of aggravation , use the correct bolts when reinstalling the muffler



Here's another way..................make sure your adult children understand the difference between two cycle mix (clearly marked), and straight gas (also clearly marked)..........:mad2:


----------



## dancan

Jon1212 said:


> Here's another way..................make sure your adult children understand the difference between two cycle mix (clearly marked), and straight gas (also clearly marked)..........:mad2:



Ouch !
While not pretty , no buffing was required with my lesson.
I had the bolts rattle out of my oldest 361 years ago so I replaced them with a couple that I had that were a little long but fit , fastfoward a few years and a "couple" of tanks of fuel and I find the muffler flopping around on one bolt out of three , when I got the muffler off I found 1 had broken off in the cylinder , I would have taken the cylinder and drilled it out but the extra length blocked access for the head bolt so I had to drill on the saw which was not the neatest drilling job I ever done .I was able to retap up a size and I made sure that the bolts were the right length this time .
The good thing about the whole repair is that while looking for some bolts I found an 026 carcass that I didn't know I had with what looks like a good p/c to repair my freebee :smile2:


----------



## AU_K2500

Hope I didnt miss anything over the past 4 1/2 days! 

how you fellas doing?


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> Hope I didnt miss anything over the past 4 1/2 days!
> 
> how you fellas doing?



You seem vaguely familiar, have you been here before?


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> You seem vaguely familiar, have you been here before?



one or twice after paying way to much for a scrench...


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> one or twice after paying way to much for a scrench...



It musta been one of them Stihl Limited Edition one's...................Stihl overcharges for everything........LOL!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

lol, something like that.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> lol, something like that.



mark,,,,,,,,,,,,,mark,,,,,,,,mark,,,,,,, ?????
seems i seen that name someplace before ??
well,welcome to the thread new guy !!!


----------



## dancan

No spark Mark rings a bell I think .


----------



## AU_K2500

well going to the local shop to pick up the electronic ignition module tomorrow. should get the 65 running! Waiting to hear back from Jay (sawgarage) about an ignition system out of a 45 hes got.


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> one or twice after paying way to much for a scrench...



I found some bargains for you Mark. No thanks neccessary, just trying to help a brotha out.

Lot of 40 Chainsaw Spark Plug Wrench Multitool Poulan, Stihl, Homelite 5/8" | eBay


5 BAR WRENCH FOR STIHL CHAINSAW NEW BY WINDSOR BOXDR8 | eBay


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> I found some bargains for you Mark. No thanks neccessary, just trying to help a brotha out.
> 
> Lot of 40 Chainsaw Spark Plug Wrench Multitool Poulan, Stihl, Homelite 5/8" | eBay
> 
> 
> 5 BAR WRENCH FOR STIHL CHAINSAW NEW BY WINDSOR BOXDR8 | eBay



You slug !!
you already ran the bid up.
i put a bid in and was outbid.


----------



## tbone75

You eating turkey yet Ron?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> you eating turkey yet ron?



buuuurrrrrpppppppppp !!!!!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> I found some bargains for you Mark. No thanks neccessary, just trying to help a brotha out.
> 
> Lot of 40 Chainsaw Spark Plug Wrench Multitool Poulan, Stihl, Homelite 5/8" | eBay
> 
> 
> 5 BAR WRENCH FOR STIHL CHAINSAW NEW BY WINDSOR BOXDR8 | eBay



gee thanks Jon...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> buuuurrrrrpppppppppp !!!!!!!!!



Must have been good :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> gee thanks Jon...



Hes a real helpful smart ass :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You eating turkey yet Ron?



You know it was it's own darn fault,,leaves my neighbors corn feeder and comes wandering up to my front door just before lunch time !!
now if it had waited untill after lunch i wouldnt have bothered..
well that and the chef was on the way over here already and being hungry,,well..
funny,,he picked it up and asked what happened to the head !! LOL !!!
i told him it was 100 yrds away and i used #7 bird shot and took it's head clean off !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hes a real helpful smart ass :hmm3grin2orange:



Where does the "smart" part come in ??????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You know it was it's own darn fault,,leaves my neighbors corn feeder and comes wandering up to my front door just before lunch time !!
> now if it had waited untill after lunch i wouldnt have bothered..
> well that and the chef was on the way over here already and being hungry,,well..
> funny,,he picked it up and asked what happened to the head !! LOL !!!
> i told him it was 100 yrds away and i used #7 bird shot and took it's head clean off !



Sounds like 7" to me :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like 7" to me :msp_sneaky:



50 yards ??
a chainsaw with a 4 ft bar ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 50 yards ??
> a chainsaw with a 4 ft bar ??



A saw? Yep I would go with that one! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Found some nice 3" long carbide bits for the grinder today cheap! I have one that looks just like them.It works GREAT!


----------



## ndlawrence

...


----------



## tbone75

Did a little grinding today.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Found some nice 3" long carbide bits for the grinder today cheap! I have one that looks just like them.It works GREAT!



1/8 in shaft or 1/4 in shaft ??
how big is the head ??
the 1/4 in shaft wil have less bend,but havta go with what is available.
maybe Jery has a good idea and just buy one expensive one and oulast several cheaper ones ? but he never did say what one he thinks is best..
SEE how meen he is !!
think he would give a part number and suggest as the best all around and maybe a secondary choice for the rest,,but NO,he has to keep his secrets hidden !! :msp_sneaky:
he's out ther drinking that kali wine made by all those limp wristed "alternative " lifestyle types and probly dont even realize 1/2 of them are watching him when he aint looking 
when he finds himself nekid in a hot tub with 6 other guys he may catch on to what SF is all about 
then when they talk about squeezing grapes he may be the first canuk to streak from kali to canada in record time !!! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 1/8 in shaft or 1/4 in shaft ??
> how big is the head ??
> the 1/4 in shaft wil have less bend,but havta go with what is available.
> maybe Jery has a good idea and just buy one expensive one and oulast several cheaper ones ? but he never did say what one he thinks is best..
> SEE how meen he is !!
> think he would give a part number and suggest as the best all around and maybe a secondary choice for the rest,,but NO,he has to keep his secrets hidden !! :msp_sneaky:
> he's out ther drinking that kali wine made by all those limp wristed "alternative " lifestyle types and probly dont even realize 1/2 of them are watching him when he aint looking
> when he finds himself nekid in a hot tub with 6 other guys he may catch on to what SF is all about
> then when they talk about squeezing grapes he may be the first canuk to streak from kali to canada in record time !!! LOL !!



1/8" shaft.But they go back into the hand piece a lot farther so it work out good! Jerry getting his grapes squeezed :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 1/8 in shaft or 1/4 in shaft ??
> how big is the head ??
> the 1/4 in shaft wil have less bend,but havta go with what is available.
> maybe Jery has a good idea and just buy one expensive one and oulast several cheaper ones ? but he never did say what one he thinks is best..
> SEE how meen he is !!
> think he would give a part number and suggest as the best all around and maybe a secondary choice for the rest,,but NO,he has to keep his secrets hidden !! :msp_sneaky:
> he's out ther drinking that kali wine made by all those limp wristed "alternative " lifestyle types and probly dont even realize 1/2 of them are watching him when he aint looking
> when he finds himself nekid in a hot tub with 6 other guys he may catch on to what SF is all about
> then when they talk about squeezing grapes he may be the first canuk to streak from kali to canada in record time !!! LOL !!



Ron you got me LMAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

The place I found the bits didn't have much to choose from other than 1/8" stuff.And lots of end mills


----------



## tbone75

It was 10 of them for 20 bucks to my door.


----------



## AU_K2500

ever try...
MSC Industrial Supply Co. | Find Power Tools, Hand Tools, Machine Tools & More OR McMaster-Carr ?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> ever try...
> MSC Industrial Supply Co. | Find Power Tools, Hand Tools, Machine Tools & More OR McMaster-Carr ?



Nope? But I will check them out!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Nope? But I will check them out!



neither are by any means "discount stores". They are both industrial supply chains, that deliver quickly and have high quality products at a decent price. Ive done a lot of business with both.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> neither are by any means "discount stores". They are both industrial supply chains, that deliver quickly and have high quality products at a decent price. Ive done a lot of business with both.



I don't mind paying for good stuff.One good carbide bit will last forever doing alum.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I don't mind paying for good stuff.One good carbide bit will last forever doing alum.



Very true.


----------



## tbone75

I bought a lot of stuff from Enco.Cheapest place I found carbide drills for drilling knife handles.Only thing I can drill holes in files with LOL


----------



## tbone75

10 NEW 3MM SHANK CARBIDE BURRS. DOUBLE CUT. ONE SHAPE. MADE IN USA (Z863) | eBay Guess I lied? It was 26 bucks. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mark you all ready to move?


----------



## AU_K2500

no....ive been ignoring the garage. theres crap strewn everywhere. Gotta address it tomorrow, start boxing it all up and get all my tools back in their appropriate drawer, box, bag, etc. Ive got till friday.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> no....ive been ignoring the garage. theres crap strewn everywhere. Gotta address it tomorrow, start boxing it all up and get all my tools back in their appropriate drawer, box, bag, etc. Ive got till friday.



Moving is one job I hate to do!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you got me LMAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Of course Jerry will probly wear his "speedo" in the hot tup for modesty's sake then tell stories about how he likes to cut wood and the hot tubb will turn to a froth !!

i think my meds kicking in ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Of course Jerry will probly wear his "speedo" in the hot tup for modesty's sake then tell stories about how he likes to cut wood and the hot tubb will turn to a froth !!
> 
> i think my meds kicking in ??



I just hope he don't post any pix !! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 10 NEW 3MM SHANK CARBIDE BURRS. DOUBLE CUT. ONE SHAPE. MADE IN USA (Z863) | eBay Guess I lied? It was 26 bucks. LOL



I dont think you will like the double cut ones.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dont think you will like the double cut ones.



I have one of them.Once I got used to it.I like it better.Cuts much faster!Got to be very careful! LOL Then go back over it very light with the single cut to smooth things up better.


----------



## tbone75

You will find out yourself if ya aint chicken. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have one of them.Once I got used to it.I like it better.Cuts much faster!Got to be very careful! LOL Then go back over it very light with the single cut to smooth things up better.



Thats the problem,,to fast.i like it slow and easy,like me..
well,,i'm not really easy,,well maybe sometimes,depending, but i AM slow !
taint no reason to grind aluminium that fast.,to many chances to Jon up..

anybody wanna proof read and edit and spell check for me tonite ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You will find out yourself if ya aint chicken. :hmm3grin2orange:



TURKEY tonite !!!

and to think Adam goes out of his was to chase them


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats the problem,,to fast.i like it slow and easy,like me..
> well,,i'm not really easy,,well maybe sometimes,depending, but i AM slow !
> taint no reason to grind aluminium that fast.,to many chances to Jon up..
> 
> anybody wanna proof read and edit and spell check for me tonite ??



Slow can be better in places.Its nice in some parts of it. Spell check?Not me you can see I flunked English!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TURKEY tonite !!!
> 
> and to think Adam goes out of his was to chase them



I never needed to chase one.LOL Just open the door or window like you!


----------



## roncoinc

Oh man,,tomorrows lineup.
have to fix a tank vent in an itilian saw.
pay bills,fight with cell phone company,go to friends and fix puter,find the wand for my pressure washer i lost over the winter 
fight with CL axx holes etc..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,tomorrows lineup.
> have to fix a tank vent in an itilian saw.
> pay bills,fight with cell phone company,go to friends and fix puter,find the wand for my pressure washer i lost over the winter
> fight with CL axx holes etc..



I just dug out a pressure washer handle for Ed. LOL I got 2 puters you can fix!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I was just told they are taking down Nextel towers in the next year.That is the only one that will work out here in the sticks!


----------



## tbone75

Ron your in trouble now!


----------



## tbone75

Ron how far can I go with the uppers toward the intake? 4mm or more?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your eating good tonight! LOL I just finished off a lb. of bacon! :hmm3grin2orange: Haven't seen a turkey for a week or more? I will soon I bet!Then I will have some turkey dinner!



You guys talkin bout wild turkeys, man I seen a lot of them yesterday up the coast in fields that looked to be growing back wild, some grass and some bush and scrub. Had to dodge several times as they ran across the roads. Lots of deer up that wat also, in fields, woods and peoples lawns, also had them on the road several times, seen two fresh road kills, one under a mail box and another lying in a driveway.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron how far can I go with the uppers toward the intake? 4mm or more?



Havta watch where the ring ends are !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You guys talkin bout wild turkeys, man I seen a lot of them yesterday up the coast in fields that looked to be growing back wild, some grass and some bush and scrub. Had to dodge several times as they ran across the roads. Lots of deer up that wat also, in fields, woods and peoples lawns, also had them on the road several times, seen two fresh road kills, one under a mail box and another lying in a driveway.



Didn't know they had all that out there?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Havta watch where the ring ends are !



OK this one is a single ring right in the middle.Just like the 350s are.


----------



## tbone75

Before you say it.No finger ports! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Didn't know they had all that out there?



With all the old orchards and farmlands going fallow there are a lot of animals getting good feed, wild pigs, elk, mule deer, turkey, quail and even black bears all in abundance. Gotta go grocery shoppin....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jerry when you get back home you need to show us what a good 1/4" bit is for porting.


----------



## tbone75

You get your project done out there Jerry?


----------



## tbone75

Here is something else I liked.Ron gets a couple of these too. LOLhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/251055677177?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 Guess I will try that again?


----------



## tbone75

18 NEW 3MM SHANK CARBIDE BURRS. SINGLE & DOUBLE CUT. MADE IN USA (Z867) | eBay


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry when you get back home you need to show us what a good 1/4" bit is for porting.



Will do.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You get your project done out there Jerry?



Better than half way done, got off to a late start.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> 1/8 in shaft or 1/4 in shaft ??
> how big is the head ??
> the 1/4 in shaft wil have less bend,but havta go with what is available.
> maybe Jery has a good idea and just buy one expensive one and oulast several cheaper ones ? but he never did say what one he thinks is best..
> SEE how meen he is !!
> think he would give a part number and suggest as the best all around and maybe a secondary choice for the rest,,but NO,he has to keep his secrets hidden !! :msp_sneaky:
> he's out ther drinking that kali wine made by all those limp wristed "alternative " lifestyle types and probly dont even realize 1/2 of them are watching him when he aint looking
> when he finds himself nekid in a hot tub with 6 other guys he may catch on to what SF is all about
> then when they talk about squeezing grapes he may be the first canuk to streak from kali to canada in record time !!! LOL !!



Was just out grocery shopping with the wife, she found one of them Vegan Organic type places, no meats or fish vegetarian outlets. Seen 4 different guys with beards wearing dresses and a couple of wimmen dressed as men....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was just out grocery shopping with the wife, she found one of them Vegan Organic type places, no meats or fish vegetarian outlets. Seen 4 different guys with beards wearing dresses and a couple of wimmen dressed as men....LOL



I don't much care to see that! :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Dan you up yet? :msp_w00t: Think I will try to sleep? :bang:


----------



## dancan

Yes I'm up , you practising for the night shift ?


----------



## Cantdog

Yep me too......ZZZZup??? Just got caught up on last nights chatter...Dans bolt issues, a few from Sparky One, Ron's headless turkeys and Jerry's adventures in the vegan alternative world....LOL!!

Marcie was so pleased with her new/rebuilt garden cart and the brand new garden fork I bought her she completely turned over our veg garden by hand and loaded all the weeds and dandylions is said cart and out of the goodness of heart I emptied it out for her.

Couple pics of the cart...I ended up not using cherry for cap rails....all the scrap I had was 2'' to short so I went with red cedar instead. Then I had to test of for load carrying capacity....as you can see it was designed to carry 49SPs three across perfectly...


----------



## dancan

You like dem JRed's or sumthin ?


----------



## Cantdog

I am kinda partial......those are just the ones that would fit in the cart properly....


----------



## dancan

I'm going to have to fix the mower today , hope I get lucky and find a piston for my 036 freebee LOL .


----------



## dancan

John , get yourself some of these and you'll be all set for midnight mowing LOL .


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep me too......ZZZZup??? Just got caught up on last nights chatter...Dans bolt issues, a few from Sparky One, Ron's headless turkeys and Jerry's adventures in the vegan alternative world....LOL!!
> 
> Marcie was so pleased with her new/rebuilt garden cart and the brand new garden fork I bought her she completely turned over our veg garden by hand and loaded all the weeds and dandylions is said cart and out of the goodness of heart I emptied it out for her.
> 
> Couple pics of the cart...I ended up not using cherry for cap rails....all the scrap I had was 2'' to short so I went with red cedar instead. Then I had to test of for load carrying capacity....as you can see it was designed to carry 49SPs three across perfectly...



Very nice looking cart!Are them J-Reds breeding around there? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

For anyone that has had a part in the train wreck of a project, the 65, Ive got news! 

Shes running strong! and sporting a 24" bar (i know its probably way too long)


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> For anyone that has had a part in the train wreck of a project, the 65, Ive got news!
> 
> Shes running strong! and sporting a 24" bar (i know its probably way too long)



Finally!  That bar should be fine on there.Very glad to hear its running!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Finally!  That bar should be fine on there.Very glad to hear its running!



me too, I almost gave up on that damn saw...must have been the condenser, or just operator error! lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> me too, I almost gave up on that damn saw...must have been the condenser, or just operator error! lol



Whats next on the list?Other than moving and the new job LOL May be a while for the next project?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Whats next on the list?Other than moving and the new job LOL May be a while for the next project?



next is the 45....or maybe the 150....or maybe the XL. I start the 14th but dont move till memorial day....so il be in a hotel with no saws for a couple weeks, but as soon as we move to the new place ill have another garage so ill be back to working on saws.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> next is the 45....or maybe the 150....or maybe the XL. I start the 14th but dont move till memorial day....so il be in a hotel with no saws for a couple weeks, but as soon as we move to the new place ill have another garage so ill be back to working on saws.



Not to sure I would like that Hotel living? LOL But you got to do best you can to start! Good luck!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> ....so il be in a hotel with no saws for a couple weeks...



why not take a saw or two and some tools, spread out some newspaper or tarp, and have at it?


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> why not take a saw or two and some tools, spread out some newspaper or tarp, and have at it?



Fire that baby up right in the room :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

jerrycmorrow said:


> why not take a saw or two and some tools, spread out some newspaper or tarp, and have at it?



hmm, that is tempting. the hotel is direct bill too, so any incidentals would be charged straight to the company....that im now working for lol!


----------



## tbone75

Find the pawn shops in the area too!May be able to find some saws when your bored! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hmm, that is tempting. the hotel is direct bill too, so any incidentals would be charged straight to the company....that im now working for lol!



Jim did that a while back while he was working some where away from home?Took his 120si and redid the whole thing while he was there. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

DANG puters !! :mad2:
no saw work today..
fixed one laptop i'm gonna keep and then the one last week i tore all apart again and started from scratch and got it going.
installing software now.
six hours on puters,if i could get paid i could do ok 
one i will keep,just ordered a new battery and the other will go on CL for about $65 to get out from under it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> DANG puters !! :mad2:
> no saw work today..
> fixed one laptop i'm gonna keep and then the one last week i tore all apart again and started from scratch and got it going.
> installing software now.
> six hours on puters,if i could get paid i could do ok
> one i will keep,just ordered a new battery and the other will go on CL for about $65 to get out from under it.



65 sounds real cheap? I just gave 150 for a used apple something? I did find one more you can fix! Got 3 muffed up puters. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Almost done with the 346 jug.Just got to do the uppers in it.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 65 sounds real cheap? I just gave 150 for a used apple something? I did find one more you can fix! Got 3 muffed up puters. :hmm3grin2orange:



Laptops ok,no crunched apples allowed here,,the stihl of puters !!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> me too, I almost gave up on that damn saw...must have been the condenser, or just operator error! lol



Use the electronic module ??


----------



## tbone75

Ron I want a laptop to take on trips with me.What do I need to use it? Wi-Fi something or other?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Laptops ok,no crunched apples allowed here,,the stihl of puters !!



I used a apple at work sometimes.Didn't like it at all!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Use the electronic module ??



yep, picked it up this morning, took about 3 minutes to install!


----------



## tbone75

Got to go to the PO.A few parts and one saw to send out. BRB


----------



## sefh3

Have a safe trip to the PO. 

Finished my 044/046 hybrid last night. 046 crank case with an 044 rear handle. Doesn't look too bad but will be a good worker for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Have a safe trip to the PO.
> 
> Finished my 044/046 hybrid last night. 046 crank case with an 044 rear handle. Doesn't look too bad but will be a good worker for me.



They work fine, just a little less fuel capacity.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> They work fine, just a little less fuel capacity.



Just gives me an excuse to take a break.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Just gives me an excuse to take a break.



Beer 30.....LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Beer 30.....LOL



Now your talking. How's the west coast treating you?


----------



## tbone75

Made it back in one piece! LOL Now I will go finish the 346!Hope to get it all put back together today?


----------



## tbone75

I think I got a good deal on some chain?Got a 30' roll of 3/8x.050 of some brand for 30 bucks.Semi chisel I think?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I want a laptop to take on trips with me.What do I need to use it? Wi-Fi something or other?



Well being a slug and so slow you could use an aplle 
Yes,wifi,most come with that built in but you have to be someplace it is available,wndy's,hotels,motels,etc.
on my laptops i put on a wifi hunter,searches for and connects to any open wireless internet connection.
steel off your neighbors !!
want me to send you this one when it's done ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Well being a slug and so slow you could use an aplle
> Yes,wifi,most come with that built in but you have to be someplace it is available,wndy's,hotels,motels,etc.
> on my laptops i put on a wifi hunter,searches for and connects to any open wireless internet connection.
> steel off your neighbors !!
> want me to send you this one when it's done ??



Ive got a dell inspiron laptop with a burnt out hard drive, you got an use for it? Ill mail it to you, aint doing me no good, and I hate to throw it away.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Ive got a dell inspiron laptop with a burnt out hard drive, you got an use for it? Ill mail it to you, aint doing me no good, and I hate to throw it away.



Hard drives are easy and cheap,only need an OS disk to get going again !
you can do that !
what model ??


----------



## dancan

Thanks for the laptop Mark , I'll send you that Hoskee saw tomorrow .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well being a slug and so slow you could use an aplle
> Yes,wifi,most come with that built in but you have to be someplace it is available,wndy's,hotels,motels,etc.
> on my laptops i put on a wifi hunter,searches for and connects to any open wireless internet connection.
> steel off your neighbors !!
> want me to send you this one when it's done ??



Can you put that wifi hunter thing in there?And tell me how to use it. LOL


----------



## dancan

Mark , I change my mind ..........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Can you put that wifi hunter thing in there?And tell me how to use it. LOL



Tell you how to use a program you just click on the icon ???
i even got little keychain thingy's you press the button and it searches for wifi and tells you what direction and signal strength 
would you need instructions on how to push the button ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Tell you how to use a program you just click on the icon ???
> i even got little keychain thingy's you press the button and it searches for wifi and tells you what direction and signal strength
> would you need instructions on how to push the button ??



I may be able to handle that? :hmm3grin2orange: Where do you get that key chain thingy?


----------



## tbone75

Not to sure I will get anything else done today?Dang back is really pissed at me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I may be able to handle that? :hmm3grin2orange: Where do you get that key chain thingy?



I have them !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I have them !



Sounds like it would be real handy on the road!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Hard drives are easy and cheap,only need an OS disk to get going again !
> you can do that !
> what model ??



let me go check, im in the middle of cleaning out and packing up this garage, three car loads to the dump.....and it still looks like flippcappin CHIT!



dancan said:


> Thanks for the laptop Mark , I'll send you that Hoskee saw tomorrow .



.....im confused. Hmmm, Ron didnt offer me a saw....maybe this thing will go to the highest bidder.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> let me go check, im in the middle of cleaning out and packing up this garage, three car loads to the dump.....and it still looks like flippcappin CHIT!
> 
> 
> 
> .....im confused. Hmmm, Ron didnt offer me a saw....maybe this thing will go to the highest bidder.



I would offer you a stihl,,but,,i got kinda fond of you ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like it would be real handy on the road!



yeh,,,for people that can get on the road and OFF THE COUCH !!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I would offer you a stihl,,but,,i got kinda fond of you ??



LOL!! Oh... go ahead and give him that one you have hanging in your shop........that has spark doesn't it??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> yeh,,,for people that can get on the road and OFF THE COUCH !!!



I don't lay on the couch! I go for the bed! :msp_tongue:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I would offer you a stihl,,but,,i got kinda fond of you ??



ill take a stihl....it wont offend me too much


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Oh... go ahead and give him that one you have hanging in your shop........that has spark doesn't it??



It wouldn't have any spark by the time he got it! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Oh... go ahead and give him that one you have hanging in your shop........that has spark doesn't it??



Robin,,,,,,,,,,your,,,,,,,,,,,meen,,,,,,...........


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Now your talking. How's the west coast treating you?



Much better than Pappy Smurf thinks, I like the West Coast, not really big on the city itself but the coast on either side suits me real well. I like the inland mountains as a place to visit, like the heights, the views and the big trees.


----------



## tbone75

How you doing today Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How you doing today Jerry?



Doing great ,John. Very busy day today but its supper time for me now, gotta go grocery shopping again tonight, hopefully not the same place as last night.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Doing great ,John. Very busy day today but its supper time for me now, gotta go grocery shopping again tonight, hopefully not the same place as last night.....LOL



Don't think I would go to that place again! :hmm3grin2orange: To each there own,but that is a little much!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Hard drives are easy and cheap,only need an OS disk to get going again !
> you can do that !
> *what model ??*



Ron, its a Dell Inspiron 6000. Like I said before the hard drive is toast and will probably stay with me. the RAM probably needs to be replaced and upgraded anyway. and the battery doesnt last long. but its all there. nothing wrong with screen or interface.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello peeps. Been a milling fool tonight. The quarter sawn log I am into right now is getting me two 2x8 by 10' long out of each slab after finish cutting. I have gotten six out of this one so far and probably be able to get another six and maybe a couple of smaller 2xs. These are out of those big cottonwoods I took down last fall. Also got all of my permits today for the new shop (better late than never). The town charged me just over $100 for the permits plus I will have another $100 into an electrical inspection that they are making me get. Got to love the power of local government to be a PITA just about any time you want to do anything on your own property.

How is everybody here tonight?


----------



## caleath

You bunch of slackers...you guys still hanging out in here.....boy oh boy.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> You bunch of slackers...you guys still hanging out in here.....boy oh boy.



How you doing Cliff? I've been slacking real heavy here lately, too busy with new projects and all that good stuff. Good to hear from you once in awhile. Family and all that stuff doing well? Still like fishing?


----------



## caleath

Doing great...staying busy. No fishing for me.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Doing great...staying busy. No fishing for me.



Same here. I had to ask about the fishing :msp_biggrin:.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> You bunch of slackers...you guys still hanging out in here.....boy oh boy.



Look at that a real :newbie: :hmm3grin2orange: Hi Cliff long time no smell?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello peeps. Been a milling fool tonight. The quarter sawn log I am into right now is getting me two 2x8 by 10' long out of each slab after finish cutting. I have gotten six out of this one so far and probably be able to get another six and maybe a couple of smaller 2xs. These are out of those big cottonwoods I took down last fall. Also got all of my permits today for the new shop (better late than never). The town charged me just over $100 for the permits plus I will have another $100 into an electrical inspection that they are making me get. Got to love the power of local government to be a PITA just about any time you want to do anything on your own property.
> 
> How is everybody here tonight?



Well get to hitting (bending) nails!


----------



## tbone75

Just came up from the shop.Finished porting the 346 jug!Now to put that little sucker together.


----------



## roncoinc

time to make the doughnuts !!


----------



## dancan

U guyz ritten a Hosskee uzer book ?




I give you ZZZSlackeerzz some extra slack time but it's over , it's time to get a going !
"Cept Ron , he's already makin' doughnuts .


----------



## roncoinc

Got a call last nite to go kill trees today..
think they are just big bushes like dan cuts tho.
big unuf to hug first before cutting them down


----------



## roncoinc

ZZSSLackers aint a powerfull enuf word this mornin !
even Dan went back to bed..


----------



## dancan

Hmm , a cot in the back room at the shop ? What a great Idea ! LOL 
I'm already 2 coffees down and working on the 3rd but I got no doughnuts :frown: , I should have stopped at a doughnut shop on the way .


----------



## roncoinc

Idle thughts.

Dan on puter at work ? i hear his boss can be meen..
wonder what the slug would do if somebody started a saw up at his bedroom window ?
The captain must have set sail last night before Robin got off the ship 
Jerry seems to be handling all the "alternative" stuff out in crazyfornia.
Should i bring gas and oil today or just more saws all fueled up ?


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , ""Self . Yes Self . Can I play on the puter at work and tell people to go away 'cause I'm busy ? Sure , why not ? OK then LOL"
Already fixed up a landscraper's electrical problems on a dump trailer .
Next !


----------



## roncoinc

Was just reading Jaycubs thread on his saws being stolen


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Fellas....Back to cleaning and packing again today.

Hey Ron, DId you see where i got you the model number for that laptop.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Was just reading Jaycubs thread on his saws being stolen



Sad day there.


----------



## farrell

mornin all!
finally done with flushin hydrants
sorry to hear about your saws jacob! it really sucks!!!!
time to get serious bout turkey huntin!
started work on the 350. wife was happy that it will be back runnin!


----------



## farrell

i found a couple old saws on CL i may call about.....
sears U4D for $80 and a clinton D4 for $65 both in nice shape

http://erie.craigslist.org/atq/2940765343.html
http://youngstown.craigslist.org/grd/2975401353.html


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Was just reading Jaycubs thread on his saws being stolen




Yes it sucks to be hit regardless of what they take .
When I read the thread my first thought was of Robin's cast iron Pirates .


----------



## tbone75

OL is in bed so I got to be quiet! Having a BAD day,can't move for chit!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> OL is in bed so I got to be quiet! Having a BAD day,can't move for chit!



that sucks john!
hows kitty saw and the 346 coming along?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> that sucks john!
> hows kitty saw and the 346 coming along?



Waiting on the new carb for the Kita. 346 is ready to finish cleaning up and put it together.Finally checked out another 359 I got a while back LOL Nice clean saw.It will be going on CL soon as the new bar gets here.Only reason I bought it was for the 2 parts saws that came with it. LOL Got to go check and see what they sell for?Guess I have 4-359s and one 357 for some reason? LOL 2-of the 359s are just parts saws.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Waiting on the new carb for the Kita. 346 is ready to finish cleaning up and put it together.Finally checked out another 359 I got a while back LOL Nice clean saw.It will be going on CL soon as the new bar gets here.Only reason I bought it was for the 2 parts saws that came with it. LOL Got to go check and see what they sell for?Guess I have 4-359s and one 357 for some reason? LOL 2-of the 359s are just parts saws.



the 359's are nice saws! i would buy it if i had the money:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> the 359's are nice saws! i would buy it if i had the money:msp_tongue:



You know I like to trade? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You know I like to trade? :hmm3grin2orange:



got a nice lil solo:msp_razz:

want to go check out those other saws on CL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> got a nice lil solo:msp_razz:
> 
> want to go check out those other saws on CL



I will have another one here sometime?Once I get out of Slug mode :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning Fellas....Back to cleaning and packing again today.
> 
> Hey Ron, DId you see where i got you the model number for that laptop.



Yes i did Mark,,thank you but i think i will pass on that one.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Yes i did Mark,,thank you but i think i will pass on that one.



I dont blame you! lol its been around a minute. Whats the best thing to do with old electronics like this?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin all!
> finally done with flushin hydrants
> sorry to hear about your saws jacob! it really sucks!!!!
> time to get serious bout turkey huntin!
> started work on the 350. wife was happy that it will be back runnin!



I got a Tom yestday 
glad i had left the screen door open !!
only had to open one door that way


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OL is in bed so I got to be quiet! Having a BAD day,can't move for chit!



Even the slime ducts not working ??


----------



## tbone75

Got something for you Ron.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Even the slime ducts not working ??


Nope! Can't even slide along! :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

The long bits are 4" ! May need to shorten them up a bit some how? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

372 with 24in bar NOT for limbing !! 
I guess i better realize i aint a young puppy anymore and start using smaller saws when i can..
left shoulder is killing me after just an hour cutting small stuff.
Had to let my cutting buddy use the 372 and i used the little ryobie,,man,,everytime i use that saw i realize why i love it 

Whenever i cut with this guy he always had me fall the trees..
So today when he had the 372 it was his turn,,he didnt know how to !!
the first thing i showed him was how to escape,more than one way and how to clear a path,and explained about NOT standing next to the stump when the tree was falling.
then showed him the sight lines on the saw to make it easier for him.
explained the rest and showed him my stumps..
FIRST tree !!! barber chair !!! didnt break free ,was still attached,MEEN looking thing !! then he walks over to it ready to start cutting when i grabbed him by the back of his shirt and had him turn off the saw so i could talk.
Man that thing was nasty looking,,we cut from the top down and got it un-dangerouse to free up.
next eight trees with a little coaching he was dropping them right on target 
Was a good morning except for my shoulder killing me


----------



## tbone75

You guys will have to check out the new swap thread.Garage Sale Swap Thread.For trading anything but saws. LOL Arrowhead just started it.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I dont blame you! lol its been around a minute. Whats the best thing to do with old electronics like this?



Go to a parking lot and leave it on the hood of your car while sitting in another with a video cam and when somebody grabs it run up to them with the cam and extort some cash from them 
if they get away saves you the trouble of dealing with it.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got something for you Ron.



Those look as meen as Jerry !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Those look as meen as Jerry !!!



Nope,just right! You will see very soon! Bet you like the long ones better than most!


----------



## tbone75

The sun is shining and its raining? LOL Must be in Ohier ? Getting cool again too! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The sun is shining and its raining? LOL Must be in Ohier ? Getting cool again too! :msp_thumbdn:



I just fired up the woodstove..
gonna get comfortable and take it easy and hope the shoulder is ok.
maybe take some vicodin,man that stuff works but makes my tummy sick


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I just fired up the woodstove..
> gonna get comfortable and take it easy and hope the shoulder is ok.
> maybe take some vicodin,man that stuff works but makes my tummy sick



I miss something? What happen to your shoulder? You got to eat a little with them pills!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another bright sunny day here, not real warm but around 63-65 currently. Ron, you have to leave them big ole orange saws alone, they`s too hard on ole farts. Now a 044/Ms440 wouldn`t put a hurtin on ya at all......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I miss something? What happen to your shoulder? You got to eat a little with them pills!



He been running them stinky ole orange saws again....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I miss something? What happen to your shoulder? You got to eat a little with them pills!



See how you are !!!!

you dont even read my posts !

At least my " bestest internet chainsaw buddy " does


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> See how you are !!!!
> 
> you dont even read my posts !
> 
> At least my " bestest internet chainsaw buddy " does



Going to make me go look aintcha! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 372 with 24in bar NOT for limbing !!
> I guess i better realize i aint a young puppy anymore and start using smaller saws when i can..
> left shoulder is killing me after just an hour cutting small stuff.
> Had to let my cutting buddy use the 372 and i used the little ryobie,,man,,everytime i use that saw i realize why i love it
> 
> Whenever i cut with this guy he always had me fall the trees..
> So today when he had the 372 it was his turn,,he didnt know how to !!
> the first thing i showed him was how to escape,more than one way and how to clear a path,and explained about NOT standing next to the stump when the tree was falling.
> then showed him the sight lines on the saw to make it easier for him.
> explained the rest and showed him my stumps..
> FIRST tree !!! barber chair !!! didnt break free ,was still attached,MEEN looking thing !! then he walks over to it ready to start cutting when i grabbed him by the back of his shirt and had him turn off the saw so i could talk.
> Man that thing was nasty looking,,we cut from the top down and got it un-dangerouse to free up.
> next eight trees with a little coaching he was dropping them right on target
> Was a good morning except for my shoulder killing me



Don't know how I missed that? Got to be the drugs :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Can't wait to get my brand new chink saw! 52cc of pure crap I am betting LOL. I just got to see how bad it is?And what copy of saw it is?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> The sun is shining and its raining? LOL Must be in Ohier ? Getting cool again too! :msp_thumbdn:



Nope it's doing the same thing here. Raining and sunshine. What a mess.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> I just fired up the woodstove..
> gonna get comfortable and take it easy and hope the shoulder is ok.
> maybe take some vicodin,man that stuff works but makes my tummy sick



I can't take that stuff either. It kills the stomach. I would rather deal with the pain than the puking from the meds.

Get yourself a Stihl to limb with. It won't hurt your shoulder at all.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind and them builders want to have a build off with them cheapo saws.So I wanted to see what there made of?Who knows it may run? LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Can't wait to get my brand *new chink saw*! 52cc of pure crap I am betting LOL. I just got to see how bad it is?And what copy of saw it is?



You got another Husky coming????


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Mastermind and them builders want to have a build off with them cheapo saws.So I wanted to see what there made of?Who knows it may run? LOL



I seen that thread. I didn't follow it though. What did they decide on?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Nope it's doing the same thing here. Raining and sunshine. What a mess.



Your almost in Ohier! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> You got another Husky coming????



:hmm3grin2orange: Looks like a Steel !


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I seen that thread. I didn't follow it though. What did they decide on?



Nothing yet.Seems most of them want the chink saw?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Can't wait to get my brand new chink saw! 52cc of pure crap I am betting LOL. I just got to see how bad it is?And what copy of saw it is?



I had one of them,kinda looked like a redmax.
ran good oil at 50-1 and tuned the carb and it ran pretty good.
always wanted to get another.
somebody came into the shop and asked how much and i sold it for $50 more than i payed for it


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Mastermind and them builders want to have a build off with them cheapo saws.So I wanted to see what there made of?Who knows it may run? LOL



They are made from recycled aluiminum pop and beer cans for the engine parts and recycled plastic bottles for the covers......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are made from recycled aluiminum pop and beer cans for the engine parts and recycled plastic bottles for the covers......LOL



I bet your very close!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Your almost in Ohier! LOL



2 miles north of the border. I wouldn't want to be considered an OSU follower....


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> 2 miles north of the border. I wouldn't want to be considered an OSU follower....



Can't blame you for that!What a bunch of idiots they are!:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I bet your very close!! :hmm3grin2orange:



When you get it you will wonder why you bothered with the cheap copy made in germany or usa made of chink parts..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> When you get it you will wonder why you bothered with the cheap copy made in germany or usa made of chink parts..


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



And dont bother listening to somebody from a foriegn country telling you how good steels are !!
after all,,they ARE foriegners and would stick up for thier own !

:haha:


----------



## dancan

Ya know ? There's better comedy here than any Comedy channel I've ever watched LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ya know ? There's better comedy here than any Comedy channel I've ever watched LOL .



And you dont even have to pay for cable !! LOL !!
should we call ourselves channell one ??


----------



## dancan

I haven't watched TV in a couple of years LOL .
I was given a snowblower today , it was used twice , they didn't like it so it has sat inside for 3 years .


----------



## dancan

And since this foreign country is you're ''Northern Neighbour'' , does that make you South America ?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are made from recycled aluiminum pop and beer cans for the engine parts and recycled plastic bottles for the covers......LOL



No Jerry,,they are NOT real stihl's


----------



## AU_K2500

Well fellas, the sad sad day has come, I taped the last box, and locked up the tool box.....its all waiting to get loaded on the truck memorial day weekend. Im having anxiety attacks where i want to run out there, rip open a box, spread some tools out, and work on a saw. so for the next few weeks, im gonna be having withdraws and ill be combing AS to get my fix....


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> And since this foreign country is you're ''Northern Neighbour'' , does that make you South America ?



Nope,,we speak engrish down heayah..
Your lucky we let you on our continent !!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well fellas, the sad sad day has come, I taped the last box, and locked up the tool box.....its all waiting to get loaded on the truck memorial day weekend. Im having anxiety attacks where i want to run out there, rip open a box, spread some tools out, and work on a saw. so for the next few weeks, im gonna be having withdraws and ill be combing AS to get my fix....



Mark,,be thankfull you are young enough to start on a new journey in life and all the excitement it holds.
the saws will wait..


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> And since this foreign country is you're ''Northern Neighbour'' , does that make you South America ?



I believe it was the comedian Robin Williams who described Canada's relationship to the United States as "the really quiet apartment situated over a really loud bar"..........LOL!!!!


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> Well fellas, the sad sad day has come, I taped the last box, and locked up the tool box.....its all waiting to get loaded on the truck memorial day weekend. Im having anxiety attacks where i want to run out there, rip open a box, spread some tools out, and work on a saw. so for the next few weeks, im gonna be having withdraws and ill be combing AS to get my fix....



In support of your trying time, we raise to you a 21 scrench salute...........TA..........DAAAA!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,be thankfull you are young enough to start on a new journey in life and all the excitement it holds.
> the saws will wait..



Im very thankful, and extremely lucky. The OL and I are excited about what the future holds. New place, new job, new life. And your exactly right, the hobby can wait!


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> In support of your trying time, we raise to you a 21 scrench salute...........TA..........DAAAA!!!!



Wow Jon, thats really....touching. 21 screnches huh? man, that must have been exspensive, or maybe not.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

not only that but, because you will undoubtedly be suffering from CAD withdrawal and because you will necessarily be doubting the wisdom of not bringing your tools with you (especially after you spot some bargains), we will keep you aprised as to how much fun we're having working on our saws. just sayin.


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> Im very thankful, and extremely lucky. The OL and I are excited about what the future holds. New place, new job, new life. And your exactly right, the hobby can wait!



Yep, chain saws will come and go, but providing a good life for your family is a constant. Best of luck to you my friend.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Yep, chain saws will come and go, but providing a good life for your family is a constant. Best of luck to you my friend.



I was just reading another thread where you seemed to get yourself in trouble ??


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> Im very thankful, and extremely lucky. The OL and I are excited about what the future holds. New place, new job, new life. And your exactly right, the hobby can wait!



gotta be good to get outa awbarn country. lol. ghg


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> I was just reading another thread where you seemed to get yourself in trouble ??



Ron,
You must have me confused with someone else. I wasn't in trouble in the slightest, I just got tired of that "troll".................it happens.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/198253.htm


----------



## AU_K2500

jerrycmorrow said:


> gotta be good to get outa awbarn country. lol. ghg



Im sick of a college town. I love my school, and my team, but demographic is getting really old. Its sad when at 25 your seen as "the old guy". Plus changing things up is always interesting, and Ive heard pretty decent things about texas. Both my sisters went to school in Austin.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Im sick of a college town. I love my school, and my team, but demographic is getting really old. Its sad when at 25 your seen as "the old guy". Plus changing things up is always interesting, and Ive heard pretty decent things about texas. Both my sisters went to school in Austin.



I bet before the first week is up you will be buying a small tool kit for a saw you found at a pawn shop! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ron you need to get that other swap thread! I know you got lots of stuff them other people want! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got off my slug arse and did something! :msp_thumbsup: Dug out a b&c for the 359 sharpened a chial for it.Didn't fit :bang: Dug around some more and found another one.Checked to see if it fit first! LOL Then dug out the 025 and put a fuel line on it,found a b&c for it.Then dug out a MS180 that needed a b&c too.I ave 10 14" low pro 3/8 used chains.Grabbed one and sharpened it up went to put it on don't fit :bang: Not for Steels to long :bang: Back to digging again,found another that fit and sharpened it up.Dang odd ball Steels :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Guess I need to sort chains?Just not fun digging through 100 of them to find one :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got off my slug arse and did something! :msp_thumbsup: Dug out a b&c for the 359 sharpened a chial for it.Didn't fit :bang: Dug around some more and found another one.Checked to see if it fit first! LOL Then dug out the 025 and put a fuel line on it,found a b&c for it.Then dug out a MS180 that needed a b&c too.I ave 10 14" low pro 3/8 used chains.Grabbed one and sharpened it up went to put it on don't fit :bang: Not for Steels to long :bang: Back to digging again,found another that fit and sharpened it up.Dang odd ball Steels :msp_razz:



You need to find "chinese" chain to fit them !!

ONLY 100 chains ?? i bet i got 300+ and NEVER have the right one !! 
same with bars,have lots i dont even know what they fit but never fit anything that needs one


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You need to find "chinese" chain to fit them !!
> 
> ONLY 100 chains ?? i bet i got 300+ and NEVER have the right one !!
> same with bars,have lots i dont even know what they fit but never fit anything that needs one



Got that bar problem too!Don't have many but nothing fits anything? :hmm3grin2orange: Can't figger out where the hell I got them from too?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> You need to find "chinese" chain to fit them !!
> 
> ONLY 100 chains ?? i bet i got 300+ and NEVER have the right one !!
> same with bars,have lots i dont even know what they fit but never fit anything that needs one



got a 16-18" small mount husky????


----------



## tbone75

Sure got quiet in here? SLACKERS :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Got that bar problem too!Don't have many but nothing fits anything? :hmm3grin2orange: Can't figger out where the hell I got them from too?



I think most of us have that problem. I need to sort bars and chains. I have 3 5 gallon buckets full of chain. Not sure what sizes or lengths. I think I'll get my kids on that project as soon as school is over.


----------



## AU_K2500

geez, am I the only one here that doesnt have a surplus of B&C's?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> geez, am I the only one here that doesnt have a surplus of B&C's?



That won't last long! LOL Then you will be like the rest of us.All kinds of chit that don't fit nothing you need it to! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Agoraphobia

Define surplus...it's just very long term rotation.


----------



## AU_K2500

Agoraphobia said:


> Define surplus...it's just very long term rotation.



Surplus....more than enough, more than 1-2 B&C's per saw, a 5 gallon bocket o' chains.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Surplus....more than enough, more than 1-2 B&C's per saw, a 5 gallon bocket o' chains.



Hint,..find a tool rental center, make friends with the counter guys, buy em a coffee and a treat they like. Every saw that gets rented out goes out with a new chain on it, when it comes back that chain is removed and a new one goes on. I get the used ones that are removed for a buck each if they don`t have to sharpen them, some need to be sharpened, some don`t. I don`t bother with the rocked or badly burned up ones. They use good chain up here, not the best Stihl chain but good stuff just the same.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hint,..find a tool rental center, make friends with the counter guys, buy em a coffee and a treat they like. Every saw that gets rented out goes out with a new chain on it, when it comes back that chain is removed and a new one goes on. I get the used ones that are removed for a buck each if they don`t have to sharpen them, some need to be sharpened, some don`t. I don`t bother with the rocked or badly burned up ones. They use good chain up here, not the best Stihl chain but good stuff just the same.



Hows Jerry tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hows Jerry tonight?



Hungry,...just settlin in for supper,...home made spaghetti and sauce,...learned how to make that right out opf high school I barracked with some Tyrolians. They shure made good food and wine, cheese and the best grappa in the world.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hint,..find a tool rental center, make friends with the counter guys, buy em a coffee and a treat they like. Every saw that gets rented out goes out with a new chain on it, when it comes back that chain is removed and a new one goes on. I get the used ones that are removed for a buck each if they don`t have to sharpen them, some need to be sharpened, some don`t. I don`t bother with the rocked or badly burned up ones. They use good chain up here, not the best Stihl chain but good stuff just the same.



thats not a bad deal, especially if they use a common size.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hungry,...just settlin in for supper,...home made spaghetti and sauce,...learned how to make that right out opf high school I barracked with some Tyrolians. They shure made good food and wine, cheese and the best grappa in the world.



Never heard of grappa? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never heard of grappa? LOL



Wine distilled out to moonshine. Got Kentucky beat by a good bit,..I`ve had it all and my vote goes to grappa.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wine distilled out to moonshine. Got Kentucky beat by a good bit,..I`ve had it all and my vote goes to grappa.



Sounds like something I would like to try! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like something I would like to try! LOL



I would guarantee you would like it very much, no harsh taste at all, smooth and a stone action,.. 2" in a water glass is enough to swell your tongue, 3" and your legs don`t work no more..../LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would guarantee you would like it very much, no harsh taste at all, smooth and a stone action,.. 2" in a water glass is enough to swell your tongue, 3" and your legs don`t work no more..../LOL



Yep!! Good stuff! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

evening fellas!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep!! Good stuff! :hmm3grin2orange:



One year I took a gallon glass jug of it to the steer roast, got 50+ guys good and stoned on it all at once, funnyiest thing I have ever seen, ...guys just staring off into space everywhere I looked, hardly one that could form a sentence for more than an hour.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta go,...wifey is calling,..will be yelling soon.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening fellas!



Hi Adam,whats new?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hi Adam,whats new?



nothing! except was told gonna get some OT at work again:msp_thumbsup: toys here i come!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> nothing! except was told gonna get some OT at work again:msp_thumbsup: toys here i come!:hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange: You will be buying up CL !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: You will be buying up CL !



maybe:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Keep wanting to go glue the jug on the 346.But just to sluggish :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Keep wanting to go glue the jug on the 346.But just to sluggish :hmm3grin2orange:



WTF! chop chop john!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: You will be buying up CL !



i like that sears U4D! thought it was cool!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> WTF! chop chop john!:hmm3grin2orange:



The back is really pissed at me for some reason? Not getting around to well today.I did do just a little this evening!Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The back is really pissed at me for some reason? Not getting around to well today.I did do just a little this evening!Maybe tomorrow?



sorry to hear that john! youll get r done!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> sorry to hear that john! youll get r done!



I have these days once in a while.I will get it running in a day or two.BTW I went all out on it! LOL It will run or not? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I have these days once in a while.I will get it running in a day or two.BTW I went all out on it! LOL It will run or not? LOL



hope to see it at the GTG!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> hope to see it at the GTG!



I hope I got enough room to take everything I want! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I really want to see how much difference there is in it and the Mastermoobs 346?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I hope I got enough room to take everything I want! LOL



i hope to get a couple more bought and goin by then if all goes well! may borrow my buddies shinny 757 i did and bring it too!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I really want to see how much difference there is in it and the Mastermoobs 346?



it will be interesting to see!


----------



## farrell

i still need to go pick up that stihl and mac from my wifes uncle!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i still need to go pick up that stihl and mac from my wifes uncle!



:waaaht: And you talk about me! Your a SLUG :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> :waaaht: And you talk about me! Your a SLUG :hmm3grin2orange:



i know! i know! been hanging out with you too long:msp_tongue:


----------



## farrell

gonna see if my one friend wants to sell his blown up stihl 036


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> gonna see if my one friend wants to sell his blown up stihl 036



Now you did it! Pappy Smurf will be all over your arse! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Now you did it! Pappy Smurf will be all over your arse! :hmm3grin2orange:



we wont tell him!:msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

In the Kingdom of ZZZSackerdom Husskezz are King ........
Ha ! What a fiery tale about the land of pretend and make believe that would be , get up you lazy lot 'cuz it's time to make the doughnuts !


----------



## Cantdog

Slackness prevails......everybody's got TB....."tired blood"....raining like a cow pizzin on a flat rock here this AM...shop day for me.


----------



## Cantdog

The site has "tired blood" too, it seems...been trying to get on for a half hour...my previous post was still at the top of the page in the main chainsaw forum.....slackers everywhere!!!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> The site has "tired blood" too, it seems...been trying to get on for a half hour...my previous post was still at the top of the page in the main chainsaw forum.....slackers everywhere!!!!!!LOL!!!



7:12 am and just now could get on the site.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> got a 16-18" small mount husky????



Thats one i'm always looking for !


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> i like that sears U4D! thought it was cool!



Sears U4g

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/f4hi7NKcHn8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## farrell

mornin all!
screwed up royally this mornin......set up and super gobbler snuck in behind me:bang: and never made a peep! i couldnt swing on him cause of the sapplings to my right:bang: then had two jakes do the same thing:bang: then a third jake bout took off my head when it came off the roost and to the field!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin all!
> screwed up royally this mornin......set up and super gobbler snuck in behind me:bang: and never made a peep! i couldnt swing on him cause of the sapplings to my right:bang: then had two jakes do the same thing:bang: then a third jake bout took off my head when it came off the roost and to the field!



You seem to go thru a lot of work to shoot a turkey ??
You live in town Adam ?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> You seem to go thru a lot of work to shoot a turkey ??
> You live in town Adam ?



sometimes there is alot of work involved other times not so much!
nope live in the country
enjoy huntin and bein in the woods! not many places i would rather be!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Fellas....Not much to report here. Gotta do laundry at some point today. If im smart ill time it just right where the OL will get home when they come out of the dryer, I hate folding. Oh, and gotta change the oil in the car before I drive out to TX. Might even give her a bath, Lord its been 5+ years since i washed that car.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> sometimes there is alot of work involved other times not so much!
> nope live in the country
> enjoy huntin and bein in the woods! not many places i would rather be!



I know theres lots of deer out there and not hard to get and thot turkeys would be the same.
we had a very mild winter and the turkeys around here are like chickens in the yard


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I know theres lots of deer out there and not hard to get and thot turkeys would be the same.
> we had a very mild winter and the turkeys around here are like chickens in the yard



we have lots of deer and turkeys! but huntin them here in Pa is very popular and the big bucks and ol' toms are smart! it takes time and patience to bag a trophy! unless your just after meat then not near as time consuming cause your not bein picky!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> we have lots of deer and turkeys! but huntin them here in Pa is very popular and the big bucks and ol' toms are smart! it takes time and patience to bag a trophy! unless your just after meat then not near as time consuming cause your not bein picky!



Ok,i see.
when it comes to meat i like the smaller critters better.
dont hunt,just harvest once in awhile,like the taste


----------



## roncoinc

I see Dan's boss is goofing off on the internet again


----------



## Cantdog

HOO-WHEE!! Did it ever rain here this morning......just came home for lunch and my lower drive way has gone down the mountain.......a giant wad of leaves washed down the ditch and plugged the culvert...now all there is left is the culvert!!! (and the leaves).


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another beautiful sunny day here in Cali, not hot but nice tee shirt weather for me. Only saws I get to use today are electric, jig, circ and table.....LOL


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Ok,i see.
> when it comes to meat i like the smaller critters better.
> dont hunt,just harvest once in awhile,like the taste



nothing like wild game for dinner!
you think those saws i found on CL (sears u4d and clinton d4) are worth looking at?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HOO-WHEE!! Did it ever rain here this morning......just came home for lunch and my lower drive way has gone down the mountain.......a giant wad of leaves washed down the ditch and plugged the culvert...now all there is left is the culvert!!! (and the leaves).



A little road repair in your future? Rushing water can shure cause a big mess in a short time, how many truck loads will it take to fill in the washout?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Cantdog said:


> HOO-WHEE!! Did it ever rain here this morning......just came home for lunch and my lower drive way has gone down the mountain.......a giant wad of leaves washed down the ditch and plugged the culvert...now all there is left is the culvert!!! (and the leaves).



had something similar last year. the leaves in the county ditch plugged my drive culvert. but, luckily for me, diverted water across the road where it destroyed my neighbors driveway. luckily it was bank-owned at the time. that all happened at night. now i keep watch out and when the leaves start collecting and it looks like rain i move them to the downstream side of the culvert. what a pita but needs doing. fricking county tried to make it my responsibility but i told them no way; their right-of-way, their ditch, their leaves. they backed off on their claim but i still get to clean them out just cause of the danger to others when the ditch spills out and knowing the county ain't gonna do it. 
you might try to get the county to fix your culvert. good luck on that.


----------



## sefh3

I think this is the longest John has gone without posting. His back must be hurting today.


----------



## sefh3

I have an old yellow Clinton. Not sure the condition but if your interested in it, Adam, PM me your email.


----------



## farrell

sefh3 said:


> I have an old yellow Clinton. Not sure the condition but if your interested in it, Adam, PM me your email.



thanks man! kickin it around yet! my uncle is more of a collector than i am. but i would like to get a few just have for giggles i like that sears u4d alot!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I think this is the longest John has gone without posting. His back must be hurting today.



Yep been another rough day. LOL Still trying to get the 346 together.My 2065 showed up today! All I need for it is the muffler and bolts.Anyone know what is slower than a slug?That be me today!  Hope I can get going soon?Way to much to do!


----------



## sefh3

The days half way over..... that 346 needs to get running soon.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> The days half way over..... that 346 needs to get running soon.



Maybe by the weekend? LOL I did go mow some grass! Didn't help the back any?But the yard looks better! LOL Got to get the BB jug ported for the 2065 too!And find a muffler?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> HOO-WHEE!! Did it ever rain here this morning......just came home for lunch and my lower drive way has gone down the mountain.......a giant wad of leaves washed down the ditch and plugged the culvert...now all there is left is the culvert!!! (and the leaves).



Your rain showed up here a 4:15 , I'm glad I left at 4:00 , got where I had to be and missed the 4:30 to 5:00 rush because traffic got real bad in a hurry in all the heavy traffic .


----------



## dancan

Next thing you know John will be doing a port job on his new rideon and modifying the seat with a Lazyboy recliner .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Next thing you know John will be doing a port job on his new rideon and modifying the seat with a Lazyboy recliner .



Lazyboy and air ride! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HOO-WHEE!! Did it ever rain here this morning......just came home for lunch and my lower drive way has gone down the mountain.......a giant wad of leaves washed down the ditch and plugged the culvert...now all there is left is the culvert!!! (and the leaves).



My driveway washed out right after I had it graded down real nice!And its stihl like that! LOL Yours sounds worse?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> A little road repair in your future? Rushing water can shure cause a big mess in a short time, how many truck loads will it take to fill in the washout?



I imagine about a wheeler load...but no skin off my backside, the town takes care of that as it's at the street not my responsibility..LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

This may be my next of the list? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like you guys got the rain and crap that went through here a day or two ago.You can have it! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> This may be my next of the list? LOL



You don't want to hurt your back on that ugly old saw LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You don't want to hurt your back on that ugly old saw LOL



I will purdy it up a little. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

jerrycmorrow said:


> had something similar last year. the leaves in the county ditch plugged my drive culvert. but, luckily for me, diverted water across the road where it destroyed my neighbors driveway. luckily it was bank-owned at the time. that all happened at night. now i keep watch out and when the leaves start collecting and it looks like rain i move them to the downstream side of the culvert. what a pita but needs doing. fricking county tried to make it my responsibility but i told them no way; their right-of-way, their ditch, their leaves. they backed off on their claim but i still get to clean them out just cause of the danger to others when the ditch spills out and knowing the county ain't gonna do it.
> you might try to get the county to fix your culvert. good luck on that.



In Maine the deal is...... you build the driveway and supply the culvert at the street and from that point onward that culvert and the dirt around it is the town's responsibility......fortunately the lower driveway is not the most used..LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

It will look better when I get 52mm of this on there!


----------



## tbone75

Here I go again forgetting the pics :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> In Maine the deal is...... you build the driveway and supply the culvert at the street and from that point onward that culvert and the dirt around it is the town's responsibility......fortunately the lower driveway is not the most used..LOL!!



Good for you! I have no idea how it works out here? LOL Only one I have is down in the creek that I have to fix!


----------



## dancan

I had one of my regulars come in today to change some tires , she's in her fifties , all of 4 foot tall and works as a sign person with a road road construction , she was telling me about her open heart surgery she had years ago ........Then she asked me if I wanted to see the zipper :msp_scared: , I had to decline .


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Here I go again forgetting the pics :bang:



I think I should put windows in the piston.What do you guys think?


----------



## dancan

Do you guy's know if the 2065 and 2165 are the same ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Do you guy's know if the 2065 and 2165 are the same ?



I know the P&C are the same.I would bet the rest is too?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Your rain showed up here a 4:15 , I'm glad I left at 4:00 , got where I had to be and missed the 4:30 to 5:00 rush because traffic got real bad in a hurry in all the heavy traffic .



I expect that Dartmouth/Halifax rushhour traffic can be brutal in bad weather.......lot of folks with some place to go all to once and all Canadians too!! LOL!! I remember my first trip up there many yrs ago.....the day after I graduated from high school actually ....now I come from an area that has always embraced the screeching of tires...but I gotta say I was amazed that the tire screechers up your way were of a greater density than down here!! I meen the light change meant 60-70% of the cars were smoked up....every time..LOL!! You all were in a hurry !! I don't expect that's changed much LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I expect that Dartmouth/Halifax rushhour traffic can be brutal in bad weather.......lot of folks with some place to go all to once and all Canadians too!! LOL!! I remember my first trip up there many yrs ago.....the day after I graduated from high school actually ....now I come from an area that has always embraced the screeching of tires...but I gotta say I was amazed that the tire screechers up your way were of a greater density than down here!! I meen the light change meant 60-70% of the cars were smoked up....every time..LOL!! You all were in a hurry !! I don't expect that's changed much LOL!!!



No wonder he sells tires! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> No wonder he sells tires! :hmm3grin2orange:




That's funny right there...........and it wouldn't be half as funny if it wasn't true!!!


----------



## tbone75

Ron was right about these BB jugs!There is nothing more to take out!Only .5mm on one side and a total of 2mm on the other if I wanted to!I will open the outsides up but that is all.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I expect that Dartmouth/Halifax rushhour traffic can be brutal in bad weather.......lot of folks with some place to go all to once and all Canadians too!! LOL!! I remember my first trip up there many yrs ago.....the day after I graduated from high school actually ....now I come from an area that has always embraced the screeching of tires...but I gotta say I was amazed that the tire screechers up your way were of a greater density than down here!! I meen the light change meant 60-70% of the cars were smoked up....every time..LOL!! You all were in a hurry !! I don't expect that's changed much LOL!!!



Now dont go tying to compare that area to a civilized society further south ,after all by the time they get to fourth gear they run out of island thus most cars only get to use the first three gears...
Of course being canadian and being easilly confussed they could believe they were getting someplace quicker if the tires slipped on takeoff.
In the time i spent up there i found the traffic pretty mundane compared to most places with a concentrated civilization..
from 1982 to 1994 i spent an average of four to eight weeks a year on that island and the adjoining ones .
the customs people got to recognize me on my bike and thot i was a smuggler making so many trips 
got so bad coming into Yarmouth i had to go thru NB and in that way to avoid the hassles..
didnt find the traffic bad at all,what little there was as it seemed from othe places i have traveled..
found the people the best part of the trip and why i kept going back..that and the friends i made bringing in $10 a gal booze !
last trip was in a VW rabbit,they tore down the headliner,the door panels,broke a side window,tore the whole car apart for five gallons of cheap rum ,, acouple $K worth of CB radios,,a few cartons of cigarettes that was going to support my salmon fishing for a month or so..
i would bring some into barrington NS and then make my way up to a place near Taylor head with the rest and live good there for a bit..
when i came in from NB i would go up to Miramachi and see a friend there,a salmon fishing guide..
then down to Truro where a gallon would get me a few days of fun.
whatever was left over i would bring to new Glasgow that at the time had some pretty good fishing going out with the locals..
when i ran out camping in a field would draw the local young people because i was a forigner and anything different than the hashish they had could get me all kinds of favors 
Last trip going into NB the RCMP pulled the handlebar gips of my bike,they got a big surprise !!! LOlL !!
The US border patrol didnt like it when i blasted thru and kept going.. 
the next right was back into canada clean and i kept going to quebec and entered back into NH..
Ahhhhh,,,those were the good old days 
ended up with warrants from NS and NB...never answered..maine didnt get my plate number 
had an easy plate too,,"HAWG" !
havent been back to NB or NS since 
Between the fishermen and bikers i hung out with those years i have probly traveled every road in NS several times,at least the roads they had that many years ago.
smuggling was a LOT easier back then than i imagine it is now.
yup,,30 years ago 
long ago and far away..................................................................................................
back when DAn was a curtain climber and Jerry was only 50 yrs old !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron was right about these BB jugs!There is nothing more to take out!Only .5mm on one side and a total of 2mm on the other if I wanted to!I will open the outsides up but that is all.



Yeh,,make fun of those chinks,they make a jug you dont even have to port !
only thing to look for is cleaning up some casting flaws here and there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I should be the one complaininmg of a sore back and stiff muscles. Today I rented a half ton and picked up another 21 sheetys of 3/4" plywood, drove iot over to the jobsite and then carried it up 4 stories, that`s 8 sets of steps and 4 landings to make a turn on.Then put 20 of them in place and screwed them to the studs....LOL ...That is 46 sheets so far and 145 studs+ 21 pieces 14' long for plates. No sore aching muscles yet....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron you sound like you was a little on the wild side! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,make fun of those chinks,they make a jug you dont even have to port !
> only thing to look for is cleaning up some casting flaws here and there.



There is very little to clean up!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I should be the one complaininmg of a sore back and stiff muscles. Today I rented a half ton and picked up another 21 sheetys of 3/4" plywood, drove iot over to the jobsite and then carried it up 4 stories, that`s 8 sets of steps and 4 landings to make a turn on.Then put 20 of them in place and screwed them to the studs....LOL ...That is 46 sheets so far and 145 studs+ 21 pieces 14' long for plates. No sore aching muscles yet....LOL



I would stihl be laying there after the first trip! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I should be the one complaininmg of a sore back and stiff muscles. Today I rented a half ton and picked up another 21 sheetys of 3/4" plywood, drove iot over to the jobsite and then carried it up 4 stories, that`s 8 sets of steps and 4 landings to make a turn on.Then put 20 of them in place and screwed them to the studs....LOL ...That is 46 sheets so far and 145 studs+ 21 pieces 14' long for plates. No sore aching muscles yet....LOL



Your cheeting somehow old man !!
Or the wine is better than we know ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,make fun of those chinks,they make a jug you dont even have to port !
> only thing to look for is cleaning up some casting flaws here and there.



My new chink saw will be here in another day or two.Hope its close to the way this jug is made?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Now dont go tying to compare that area to a civilized society further south ,after all by the time they get to fourth gear they run out of island thus most cars only get to use the first three gears...
> Of course being canadian and being easilly confussed they could believe they were getting someplace quicker if the tires slipped on takeoff.
> In the time i spent up there i found the traffic pretty mundane compared to most places with a concentrated civilization..
> from 1982 to 1994 i spent an average of four to eight weeks a year on that island and the adjoining ones .
> the customs people got to recognize me on my bike and thot i was a smuggler making so many trips
> got so bad coming into Yarmouth i had to go thru NB and in that way to avoid the hassles..
> didnt find the traffic bad at all,what little there was as it seemed from othe places i have traveled..
> found the people the best part of the trip and why i kept going back..that and the friends i made bringing in $10 a gal booze !
> last trip was in a VW rabbit,they tore down the headliner,the door panels,broke a side window,tore the whole car apart for five gallons of cheap rum ,, acouple $K worth of CB radios,,a few cartons of cigarettes that was going to support my salmon fishing for a month or so..
> i would bring some into barrington NS and then make my way up to a place near Taylor head with the rest and live good there for a bit..
> when i came in from NB i would go up to Miramachi and see a friend there,a salmon fishing guide..
> then down to Truro where a gallon would get me a few days of fun.
> whatever was left over i would bring to new Glasgow that at the time had some pretty good fishing going out with the locals..
> when i ran out camping in a field would draw the local young people because i was a forigner and anything different than the hashish they had could get me all kinds of favors
> Last trip going into NB the RCMP pulled the handlebar gips of my bike,they got a big surprise !!! LOlL !!
> The US border patrol didnt like it when i blasted thru and kept going..
> the next right was back into canada clean and i kept going to quebec and entered back into NH..
> Ahhhhh,,,those were the good old days
> ended up with warrants from NS and NB...never answered..maine didnt get my plate number
> had an easy plate too,,"HAWG" !
> havent been back to NB or NS since
> Between the fishermen and bikers i hung out with those years i have probly traveled every road in NS several times,at least the roads they had that many years ago.
> smuggling was a LOT easier back then than i imagine it is now.
> yup,,30 years ago
> long ago and far away..................................................................................................
> back when DAn was a curtain climber and Jerry was only 50 yrs old !!



Yup.....back when I was 50 we were smuggling in so much stuff we built a runner sporting twin turbocharged 12 71`s, it was a fast craft. Can`t say what we used it for due to incrimination but it was a fast craft.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your cheeting somehow old man !!
> Or the wine is better than we know ??



He ain't drinking wine! He is drinking shine made out of wine! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Your cheeting somehow old man !!
> Or the wine is better than we know ??



The trick is to start early and work late, no cheating going on here. Only drinking a couple of Stellas each evening, no wine this trip......LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you sound like you was a little on the wild side! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Wild ?? LOL !!
them biker clubs in NS used to be afraid because they thot i was to crazy !!
and i was..
At that time i was a member of a MC club and could make a 45acp look like part of a bike.
between having a color flying biker from another country WITH something they couldnt have they were pretty impressed..
i got treated well and left presents when i left and when i would come back they would remember that.
I remember once in the early 80's we tore up halifax pretty good 
I was lucky,,i could leave the country !! LOL !!
long ago and far away  ................................................................................. sigh.............


----------



## tbone75

Ron,Jerry what do you think of putting windows in this piston?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wild ?? LOL !!
> them biker clubs in NS used to be afraid because they thot i was to crazy !!
> and i was..
> At that time i was a member of a MC club and could make a 45acp look like part of a bike.
> between having a color flying biker from another country WITH something they couldnt have they were pretty impressed..
> i got treated well and left presents when i left and when i would come back they would remember that.
> I remember once in the early 80's we tore up halifax pretty good
> I was lucky,,i could leave the country !! LOL !!
> long ago and far away  ................................................................................. sigh.............



Yep!! CRAZY :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup.....back when I was 50 we were smuggling in so much stuff we built a runner sporting twin turbocharged 12 71`s, it was a fast craft. Can`t say what we used it for due to incrimination but it was a fast craft.



maine to Nb then overland ??
or maine right to digby ? no,thats TO far !!
maine to south of St.J..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Wild ?? LOL !!
> them biker clubs in NS used to be afraid because they thot i was to crazy !!
> and i was..
> At that time i was a member of a MC club and could make a 45acp look like part of a bike.
> between having a color flying biker from another country WITH something they couldnt have they were pretty impressed..
> i got treated well and left presents when i left and when i would come back they would remember that.
> I remember once in the early 80's we tore up halifax pretty good
> I was lucky,,i could leave the country !! LOL !!
> long ago and far away  ................................................................................. sigh.............



Any time I was engaged with tearing up a town I made shure it wasn`t the one I lived in. Some of the bike runs I participated in got a little outa hand and a lot of stuff got destroyed, we had a kitty that paid for it all....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron,Jerry what do you think of putting windows in this piston?



If it don`t have them it don`t need them in any saw that is not running alky.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> maine to Nb then overland ??
> or maine right to digby ? no,thats TO far !!
> maine to south of St.J..



We only had to get 12 miles out off the coast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

No rest for the wicked I guess, heading off to visit friends with the wife......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No rest for the wicked I guess, heading off to visit friends with the wife......LOL



Have fun you old bootlegger :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Watching a show about the Maine mutant :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Hows Adam tonight?


----------



## farrell

evening gentlemen!
im going to get the ol'tom in the morning:msp_sneaky:
the wife gave the green light on looking at a new shotgun


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hows Adam tonight?



lovely as always! and yourself?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> lovely as always! and yourself?



Feeling a little better tonight.Hope its a good sign for tomorrow? LOL What kind of gun you after?


----------



## 2yb3

ugh im in camp guy has a husky 2100 for sale, missing carb linkage he wants $250, the fight is on to bring him down to about 125 lol


----------



## tbone75

2yb3 said:


> ugh im in camp guy has a husky 2100 for sale, missing carb linkage he wants $250, the fight is on to bring him down to about 125 lol



150 would still be a good buy if its not tore up.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening gentlemen!
> im going to get the ol'tom in the morning:msp_sneaky:
> the wife gave the green light on looking at a new shotgun



Sure is strange around here.Haven't heard or seen a turkey in over a week?


----------



## dancan

Time to get up and start burnin' some rubber you bunch of ZZZSlackerz !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Time to get up and start burnin' some rubber you bunch of ZZZSlackerz !



I have been up all night again!But I did put the 346 together! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Its has 165 compression right now with .026 squish! So it should be a real good runner.May find out tomorrow or this evening?


----------



## tbone75

Bout time for a nap for me! LOL


----------



## dancan

Nappy zzzslacker .


----------



## RandyMac

mornin' Dan


----------



## dancan

Mornin' Randy .
You should send your friends down to SanFran to pick Jerry up and give him a guided tour of your work place LOL .


----------



## RandyMac

Dang, Transport was at San Quentin yesterday, they could have called ahead and had Jerry waiting for them.


----------



## Cantdog

Just catching up on my reading....smugglin,screechin,smokin,fishin,bikin,drinkin.fightin and fast 2 stroke boating...well ...I never heerd of such stuff...!!! Damn...I didn't think Ron had it in him to create such a lenghty post...ahhhh...memories are a good thing to have....even if they are from long ago and far away.....never liked the Calais crossing much myself.....after the cavity search that is.....not all memories are good......but needless to say when my 65 Cuda launched from the outside bay of the of the Calais US customs house I was the envy of many tire smokin Canadians that day...it was quite a performance...did I mention the cavity search?? I was 19yr old...long ago and far away.....Grrrrrrr.....#@!^in US Customs!!!!


----------



## dancan

Traffic in Halifax ? The figure I heard was that 18 people per day are moving here , couple that with many that have English as a third language and no new "Main Arteries'' makes for some interesting travels sometimes . I've only been in the big city for about 30 years and ''Urban Sprawl'' is still moving at a fast pace , a lot has changed since the/you dinosaurs were here LOL .
At least the "Sprawl'' is creating a bit of chainsaw work for me .


As far as the ''Card'' carrying membership , I don't know anything about that kind of stuff , really , but I did once work for a fellow who was known as ''The Acid King'' and I've had a few regulars that had to make many trips to Montreal , often , I'm not sure what that stuff was I found in the trunk while changing tires years ago and the boxes that the taxi driver had dropped off were not for me LOL , I traded many used color tv's for cases of Cuban rum and Cigars  back in the day . 
A lot of those guys from the day are retired , many aren't allowed to cross the boarder , some are doing time and a few of the ones I knew and knew of are dead .
Cases of the Captain and Crown , well that's another story LOL .
Of course the above story is purely a work of fiction  .


----------



## dancan

John , is that the only 2065 you got or do you have more of that series since you seem to be whore-ding saws ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Traffic in Halifax ? The figure I heard was that 18 people per day are moving here , couple that with many that have English as a third language and no new "Main Arteries'' makes for some interesting travels sometimes . I've only been in the big city for about 30 years and ''Urban Sprawl'' is still moving at a fast pace , a lot has changed since the/you dinosaurs were here LOL .
> At least the "Sprawl'' is creating a bit of chainsaw work for me .
> 
> 
> As far as the ''Card'' carrying membership , I don't know anything about that kind of stuff , really , but I did once work for a fellow who was known as ''The Acid King'' and I've had a few regulars that had to make many trips to Montreal , often , I'm not sure what that stuff was I found in the trunk while changing tires years ago and the boxes that the taxi driver had dropped off were not for me LOL , I traded many used color tv's for cases of Cuban rum and Cigars  back in the day .
> A lot of those guys from the day are retired , many aren't allowed to cross the boarder , some are doing time and a few of the ones I knew and knew of are dead .
> Cases of the Captain and Crown , well that's another story LOL .
> Of course the above story is purely a work of fiction  .




Last time I was in Halifax was 7 yrs ago...wife and I spent our 10th with a 3 day stay at the Prince George never saw the Saab walked everywhere we want to go...


----------



## dancan

A lot of the downtown stuff has stayed the same but they are pushing hard to start building some new 20 to 40 story buildings with pushback to try to keep it historic . Most of the development has/is been done on the outskirts .
The subdivision across the road from work was a tall hill , they blasted twice a day 5 days a week for a whole summer to lower it and fill in low areas , 13 acres beside the shop was just sold for 400,000$$ and cleared to be mainly used as a roadway for another residential development behind us . I can count 6 tower cranes within 3 minutes of the shop building apartment buildings .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> A lot of the downtown stuff has stayed the same but they are pushing hard to start building some new 20 to 40 story buildings with pushback to try to keep it historic . Most of the development has/is been done on the outskirts .
> The subdivision across the road from work was a tall hill , they blasted twice a day 5 days a week for a whole summer to lower it and fill in low areas , 13 acres beside the shop was just sold for 400,000$$ and cleared to be mainly used as a roadway for another residential development behind us . I can count 6 tower cranes within 3 minutes of the shop building apartment buildings .




So that's where all the money went???? Not much happening down this way for the last 3-4 yrs......before that we had a 15-18 yr building boom....hard to find any help..turning work away and always booked 2-3 yrs out..good times..steady work. Now it's just little stuff..repairs...might do 2-3 different jobs in a day. never in my wildest dreams did I ever think I'd be repairing chainsaws for money when I was 58 yrs old..LOL!!


----------



## dancan

Look at me , a background in marine electronics working in automotive and abusing chainsaws LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , is that the only 2065 you got or do you have more of that series since you seem to be whore-ding saws ?



That is the one and only Dan. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> That is the one and only Dan. :msp_biggrin:



Good God John ! What's wrong with you ?!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Good God John ! What's wrong with you ?!!



I know I am slacking again :hmm3grin2orange: You still looking for all the outside of one? Or something that fits? LOL I have a 365 already! I only bought this to put that BB top end on.Just want to leave the 365 the way it is.Just runs so nice!! You need to go surf fleabay for parts? LOL Seen a bunch of 365 stuff on there right now! Or J saw garage may have everything you need?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another awesome sunny day here today, I got a couple of shades darker these last couple of days....LOL
I hear its been raining back home since I left for out here, never seen rain since I landed. Guess that`s where " sunny California" got its handle.


----------



## dancan

Oh we had a bit of rain , some of it was a little excessive but it was needed .
A friend of mine showed me a few speckled trout he caught in a small lake close to East Lake last week , 2 fat 17" and a :msp_w00t: 19'' , I never seen a speckled that big .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another awesome sunny day here today, I got a couple of shades darker these last couple of days....LOL
> I hear its been raining back home since I left for out here, never seen rain since I landed. Guess that`s where " sunny California" got its handle.



I got sun shine today!Just not all that warm.Got the 2065 all tore down and a little cleaner.Now I see I need an intake boot from a 365 or something like that :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Oh we had a bit of rain , some of it was a little excessive but it was needed .
> A friend of mine showed me a few speckled trout he caught in a small lake close to East Lake last week , 2 fat 17" and a :msp_w00t: 19'' , I never seen a speckled that big .



Sounds like some good eating! Send me some! Unused!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Nothing out the Wild Man Ron today?


----------



## AU_K2500

Well, i finally got through all those posts....good thing i was wearing boots. 

So, Jerry is either super human, or found where the "hired Help" hangs out at the local home improvment store. 

Never knew they let Smurfs join MC's 

Hey John, if you get tired of working on that Jred....you know where to send it.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well, i finally got through all those posts....good thing i was wearing boots.
> 
> So, Jerry is either super human, or found where the "hired Help" hangs out at the local home improvment store.
> 
> Never knew they let Smurfs join MC's
> 
> Hey John, if you get tired of working on that Jred....you know where to send it.



Just got started!Won't take much to get it going! LOL Soon as I find the parts that is? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Been busy,,sold a lawnmower today,made $200 on it !!
sold an android tablet last nite,made $10 on that,sold a tv yestday,made $115 on that 
kinda sad when $200 comes in it seems like a lot 
but,,,,,better than nothing..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Been busy,,sold a lawnmower today,made $200 on it !!
> sold an android tablet last nite,made $10 on that,sold a tv yestday,made $115 on that
> kinda sad when $200 comes in it seems like a lot
> but,,,,,better than nothing..



Sounds like you did good to me! :hmm3grin2orange: My new saw just showed up! Got to go check it out!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see a lot of slackers on here again today...LOL
I put the last of the plywood up and all the soundproofing is done. Installed the sound deadened cross ventilator I built this week , shure runs quiet at 1.5 scones putting 90 CFM a minute into the room. Next is to install weatherstripping around the door and it will be ready for the foam tiles. Got a kitty toilet to install this afternoon, the 2nd one for the same kitty. Self flushing and self cleans the kitty litter, no mess or smell. Got another automatic cat feeder and another automatic cat waterer coming that needs hooking up also. Just spent $1,200 at the vets to get its teeth cleaned and one extracted, good business to be in.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Well, i finally got through all those posts....good thing i was wearing boots.
> 
> So, Jerry is either super human, or found where the "hired Help" hangs out at the local home improvment store.
> 
> Never knew they let Smurfs join MC's
> 
> Hey John, if you get tired of working on that Jred....you know where to send it.



You think carrying 21 sheets of plywood up 4 floors is superhuman, not even close my friend. I have carried 30+ sheets of 4X10 X5/8" firecode typeX up the same amount of stairs each day for over a month each day to supply a 3 guy team of installers carrying out a soundproofing contract at our Halifax RCMP headquarters. The gyproc is heavier than plywood but the steel reinforced 3'X 7' steel doors are even heavier, I install 15 of those each day all by myself including hardware, our union allows 6 per man day....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> You think carrying 21 sheets of plywood up 4 floors is superhuman, not even close my friend. I have carried 30+ sheets of 4X10 X5/8" firecode typeX up the same amount of stairs each day for over a month each day to supply a 3 guy team of installers carrying out a soundproofing contract at our Halifax RCMP headquarters. The gyproc is heavier than plywood but the steel reinforced 3'X 7' steel doors are even heavier, I install 15 of those each day all by myself including hardware, our union allows 6 per man day....LOL



I was kidding....calm down...No need to explain. I worked my way through high school doing decks, sheds, basment renovations..... all by myself so I know all about carrying heavy chit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> I was kidding....calm down...No need to explain. I worked my way through high school doing decks, sheds, basment renovations..... all by myself so I know all about carrying heavy chit.



I am cool as a cucumber in September, I only respond to a post with the same amount of vigor as I read into it by the words used to describe it.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the chink saw all over the bench :hmm3grin2orange: Have no idea what its a copy of or even is a copy?Built very rough! LOL I didn't even try to start it,and glad I didn't! Dirty as all get out inside! The jug don't look that bad,but the piston is......well......FUGLY ! :hmm3grin2orange: I am posting pix in the next build off saw thread.


----------



## dancan

I was gonna dig out that 2165 to see what it needed but knowing it was a Husskee at heart I just couldn't do it LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got the chink saw all over the bench :hmm3grin2orange: Have no idea what its a copy of or even is a copy?Built very rough! LOL I didn't even try to start it,and glad I didn't! Dirty as all get out inside! The jug don't look that bad,but the piston is......well......FUGLY ! :hmm3grin2orange: I am posting pix in the next build off saw thread.



I saw the pix,,domned piston ?? kewl.
lower end looks like lots of metal ?

I heard Mark has been going to school for a long time now.
seemed in 7th grade he used to race the teachers to school for a parking spot !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Got the chink saw all over the bench :hmm3grin2orange: Have no idea what its a copy of or even is a copy?Built very rough! LOL I didn't even try to start it,and glad I didn't! Dirty as all get out inside! The jug don't look that bad,but the piston is......well......FUGLY ! :hmm3grin2orange: I am posting pix in the next build off saw thread.



Wow , Fugly is being kind .
What does the saw look like as an assembly ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Wow , Fugly is being kind .
> What does the saw look like as an assembly ?



I dont see it as ugly at all.
dimpled dome top to disperse flame,offset ring pins for sealing compression.
wait and see if stihl dont steel the idea !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas.

The midget is checkin in


----------



## dancan

I suppose that the dimples would increase surface area of the piston for enhanced flame propagation and a larger fuel charge in the cylinder , backed up by Husskeez air injection I'd say you'd have a winner .


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas.
> 
> The midget is checkin in



How's progress on the mill ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> How's progress on the mill ?



Good.... for the most part. :msp_tongue:

She's dogging to one side for some reason and were trying to figure out why. Running out of money quick so im taking side jobs and working around the mill at night to keep up with everything. Think were gonna have to get the blade hammered, new teeth, and readjust the knees. Its been crazy. But once we get it cutting alittle better, and the lumber sold we should be good. I'v been getting out boxes slowly but surely. John, your next on my list. 

Some of my saws got stolen so I have also been trying to track down my things... Disappointing really, I wish they didnt take my 600  And the saw John gave me I ported and painted. :mad2:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Tried using my 038 super today, havent even started it since I got the saw. Flooding something terrible, I tried starting it and oil/gas starts POURING out of the muffler, pull it over one more time and a huge puff of smoke comes billowing out :hmm3grin2orange: Pulled the muffler to make sure it didnt hurt anything and its all good, gonna try to work on it tonight to diagnose the problem. 
Then my 066 is acting... well not like it should? Tried starting it today and wouldn't stay running. When I put it on half joke it throttles ALL the way up and dies back down, but goes back to an idle very slowly? Air leak? More #### to do I guess! :help:

Some good news though! I got the Contra running, turned out to be the gas line in the gas tank had a hole in it making it suck air. She runs like a charm, just need to get some chain for it now. Ohhh and Got the 123 dolmar back together, runs like a champ!  Had to stay up till 3 o'clock wednesday (Thursday morning) to get all that done but glad I did cause havent done much saw work. 
But at least I got a day yesterday, went fishing and did some stuff around the house. Wasn't much of a day off but all well. Caught some nice Bass and bluegill! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I saw the pix,,domned piston ?? kewl.
> lower end looks like lots of metal ?
> 
> I heard Mark has been going to school for a long time now.
> seemed in 7th grade he used to race the teachers to school for a parking spot !



I got the rest of the pix on there.Not sure yet what to do with it? :hmm3grin2orange: The cardboard around the intake boot is nice :hmm3grin2orange: Got to try a little porting on it and get rid of the base gasket.Muffle isn't to bad?Not real plugged up.The crank case is all metal with Stihl like AV mounts or maybe Echo? LOL I don't see anything that is a copy of any other saw I have had?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Wow , Fugly is being kind .
> What does the saw look like as an assembly ?



Cheap :hmm3grin2orange: The B&C look OK ? Looks like a Husky bar? Haven't checked yet?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

How could I forget pictures?


----------



## tbone75

I need a coil for the 346.It has the blue one in it!Why would they put a limited coil in there? :msp_mad:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I need a coil for the 346.It has the blue one in it!Why would they put a limited coil in there? :msp_mad:



Whats the story on the 112 Dolmar?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Whats the story on the 112 Dolmar?



Just waiting on the AV mounts.Then I will try to run it!


----------



## tbone75

Dan you should just send that 2165 down to me.I will give it some love and a good home :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Good.... for the most part. :msp_tongue:
> 
> She's dogging to one side for some reason and were trying to figure out why. Running out of money quick so im taking side jobs and working around the mill at night to keep up with everything. Think were gonna have to get the blade hammered, new teeth, and readjust the knees. Its been crazy. But once we get it cutting alittle better, and the lumber sold we should be good. I'v been getting out boxes slowly but surely. John, your next on my list.
> 
> Some of my saws got stolen so I have also been trying to track down my things... Disappointing really, I wish they didnt take my 600  And the saw John gave me I ported and painted. :mad2:



Read your thread on the rip off,sad..
John next ??
how he get in line ahead of me ??


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I need a coil for the 346.It has the blue one in it!Why would they put a limited coil in there? :msp_mad:



Use the one from your new ChinkaHusskeee......... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Just waiting on the AV mounts.Then I will try to run it!



AV mounts?? where would you possibly get them? :hmm3grin2orange:
As I said, your the next on my list to send out a box. Then Ron, and im caught up. :msp_tongue:
I gotta sell a couple more saws, my girlfriend is gonna be in town for a week


----------



## dancan

How long of a log can you mill ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Read your thread on the rip off,sad..
> John next ??
> how he get in line ahead of me ??



He's crippled and I feel sorry for him :hmm3grin2orange:

Also John, on the saw im sending you. Nothing is wrong with the clutch, when it was sent to me the clutch was loose. I didnt get the chance to tighten it down, but ill try before I send it out.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Read your thread on the rip off,sad..
> John next ??
> how he get in line ahead of me ??



:msp_tongue: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> How long of a log can you mill ?


Only 12ft. We can cut a fair sized one though. The Governor is gummed up on the motor and have to fix it before we do to much more. Forgot to get a picture of some of the test boards.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Use the one from your new ChinkaHusskeee......... :hmm3grin2orange:



I think its Stihlwanese :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Would like to go play some more!But not feeling very good :msp_thumbdn: Got to cut a gill in the 346 muffler or something yet too?Then fire it up!


----------



## dancan

12 gauge with triple ought buck would vent that muffler just about right , just make sure it's still attached to the saw .:msp_tongue:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John, I cant remember did you say you wanted the 123 dolly? 
If so Ill take it off Classafieds.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John, I cant remember did you say you wanted the 123 dolly?
> If so Ill take it off Classafieds.



Depends on what you want for it?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 12 gauge with triple ought buck would vent that muffler just about right , just make sure it's still attached to the saw .:msp_tongue:



I only do that on Steels :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Depends on what you want for it?



I dont know what there worth


----------



## dancan

20 Bucks , they're old an slow .








Pst ....John ..... I'll lowball him for ya so you can get it for cheap LOL .


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I dont know what there worth



I don't either?Never bought one


----------



## 2yb3

who knew the best slashing saw was the 390 xp, ugh thank god my motel room is just a few doors down from the bar, they got cold beers there


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Good.... for the most part. :msp_tongue:
> 
> She's dogging to one side for some reason and were trying to figure out why. Running out of money quick so im taking side jobs and working around the mill at night to keep up with everything. Think were gonna have to get the blade hammered, new teeth, and readjust the knees. Its been crazy. But once we get it cutting alittle better, and the lumber sold we should be good. I'v been getting out boxes slowly but surely. John, your next on my list.
> 
> Some of my saws got stolen so I have also been trying to track down my things... Disappointing really, I wish they didnt take my 600  And the saw John gave me I ported and painted. :mad2:



Hey Midgit....what are you sawing hardwood or soft?? and how much lead are you running?? Is your saw plate running smooth and straight when up to speed??? Does it start to wobble part way through the cut?? I may be able to help you remotely...there is hardly a rotary mill problem I haven't delt with in the last 27 yrs..answer the questions and I'll give you my take. I'm no expert but I have milled nearly a million BFT on an old left hand rotary that is older than most of the folks on this thread combined...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I don't either?Never bought one



There was one on fleabay that had a BIN of 375 I think? It sold, so? 

A used P&C is going for $150!


----------



## dancan

On this coast an FS550 is a slashing saw LOL
Where's the pics ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> Hey Midgit....what are you sawing hardwood or soft?? and how much lead are you running?? Is your saw plate running smooth and straight when up to speed??? Does it start to wobble part way through the cut?? I may be able to help you remotely...there is hardly a rotary mill problem I haven't delt with in the last 27 yrs..answer the questions and I'll give you my take. I'm no expert but I have milled nearly a million BFT on an old left hand rotary that is older than most of the folks on this thread combined...



Robin, I was thinking you were a saw expert for some reason? opcorn:

Our test logs were pine, but were gonna have some hard Oak, hickory etc soon. 
Im new to the circular mill so your gonna have to explain some of your terms? :msp_rolleyes: (Lead, saw plate?)
Were loosing speed as welll (Governer on the motor has something to do with it) But the blade will wobble alittle, and the carraige will let alittle up and away from the blade.


----------



## Cantdog

OK...first do you know the rpm to run your diesel at to spin the saw at the rpm it's hammered for??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey Midgit....what are you sawing hardwood or soft?? and how much lead are you running?? Is your saw plate running smooth and straight when up to speed??? Does it start to wobble part way through the cut?? I may be able to help you remotely...there is hardly a rotary mill problem I haven't delt with in the last 27 yrs..answer the questions and I'll give you my take. I'm no expert but I have milled nearly a million BFT on an old left hand rotary that is older than most of the folks on this thread combined...



Not an expert? Who you trying to chit :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Robin, the saw should be running 2100rpm, my dad knows alittle more about mills then I do, so were not totally stupid


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hey Midgit....what are you sawing hardwood or soft?? and how much lead are you running?? Is your saw plate running smooth and straight when up to speed??? Does it start to wobble part way through the cut?? I may be able to help you remotely...there is hardly a rotary mill problem I haven't delt with in the last 27 yrs..answer the questions and I'll give you my take. I'm no expert but I have milled nearly a million BFT on an old left hand rotary that is older than most of the folks on this thread combined...



But,,NOT older than YOU and Jerry combined !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> But,,NOT older than YOU and Jerry combined !!



Looks whos calling the kettle black


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Looks whos calling the kettle black



Go secure your saws runt.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> But,,NOT older than YOU and Jerry combined !!



Randy told me to turn the piston around in chinky saw. That should give me some more room to open things up I hope.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Randy told me to turn the piston around in chinky saw. That should give me some more room to open things up I hope.



Before you do that measure how much on both sides you can get first.
by the looks of it if you turn it one ring pin will be right in the middle of the exhaust !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Go secure your saws runt.



Yes sir!


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Robin, the saw should be running 2100rpm, my dad knows alittle more about mills then I do, so were not totally stupid




NO Midget the saw should not be runing at 2100 rpm...perhaps the diesel at 2100 but definately NOT the saw.......I just gonna guess with gear/pulley reduction but I'll bet your saw plate should turn somewheres in the 725-750..maybe 800 rpm range..the optiminum is close to 10,000 ft per min rim speed depending on your saw dia, and I'm not sayin either you or your dad are stupid but these systems are very low tech but none the less have to be absolutely right to work properly and saw straight consistant lumber and this is why ALL the questions need to be answered in the order asked..because that is how you determine the problems...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Before you do that measure how much on both sides you can get first.
> by the looks of it if you turn it one ring pin will be right in the middle of the exhaust !!



Your so right!My brain is tired tonight LOL Good thing I ain't working on anything right now :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Your so right!My brain is tired tonight LOL Good thing I ain't working on anything right now :msp_confused:



Brain ????
now you gonna tell us you got one of them too ?? 
I know i dont !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> But,,NOT older than YOU and Jerry combined !!



My mill IS older than you, me and Jery combined and probably a midget or two thrown in .and John as well...this puppy doesn't even have a brand name and is 100% babbitt bearing.....we like to call it "vintage" or "old school" but really it's just plain ancient....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Brain ????
> now you gonna tell us you got one of them too ??
> I know i dont !!



Brain? I think I had one a long time ago :msp_confused:


----------



## Cantdog

Midgit...you've lost your focus...if you want to learn the pitiful amount of knowledge I have to impart on rotary mills from up here in the "Pine Tree State" you gotta remain engaged or I'm liable to drift off too........


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> My mill IS older than you, me and Jery combined and probably a midget or two thrown in .and John as well...this puppy doesn't even have a brand name and is 100% babbitt bearing.....we like to call it "vintage" or "old school" but really it's just plain ancient....



That would about place it's age sometime BEFORE the industrial revolution !! LOL !!


----------



## sefh3

Evening all. How's everyone tonight?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That would about place it's age sometime BEFORE the industrial revolution !! LOL !!



Throw Ron and Jerry in there together it would be about the Bronze age? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> That would about place it's age sometime BEFORE the industrial revolution !! LOL !!



Well it has iron gears and teeth and not wooden ones.....but methinks but not by much timewise......LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all. How's everyone tonight?



Not to bad how about you?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> evening all. How's everyone tonight?



old !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> NO Midget the saw should not be runing at 2100 rpm...perhaps the diesel at 2100 but definately NOT the saw.......I just gonna guess with gear/pulley reduction but I'll bet your saw plate should turn somewheres in the 725-750..maybe 800 rpm range..the optiminum is close to 10,000 ft per min rim speed depending on your saw dia, and I'm not sayin either you or your dad are stupid but these systems are very low tech but none the less have to be absolutely right to work properly and saw straight consistant lumber and this is why ALL the questions need to be answered in the order asked..because that is how you determine the problems...



How can I measure the rpm? A tach? Orr?? 

Your definatly right about it being low tech... Its almost so simple its hard  

Tell me alittle more about circular mills if you have the time, or even a link to reliable info.


----------



## sefh3

Doing well tonight. Finished up an 046. I'll get some pics tomorrow of it. Waiting on the bearings for the other 046 that's on the bench.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> Midgit...you've lost your focus...if you want to learn the pitiful amount of knowledge I have to impart on rotary mills from up here in the "Pine Tree State" you gotta remain engaged or I'm liable to drift off too........



Sorry, putting a 350 back together


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> How can I measure the rpm? A tach? Orr??
> 
> Your definatly right about it being low tech... Its almost so simple its hard
> 
> Tell me alittle more about circular mills if you have the time, or even a link to reliable info.



I have no link to info.....only what I've learned.....the saw plates are hammered to a specific rpm...if you spin the saw faster or slower than that rpm the blade will wobble at speed and not cut straight. So it is very important to know what your saws are hammered for.....and what the arbor speed is supposed to be.....perhaps from the previous owner.....again keep in mind a 48" saw will spin faster than a 52" saw to keep the the 10,000 ft per min rim speed correct. Maybe we should move this into PMs..I am willing to help but there is so much stuff to go through..I think we will be causing "Thread Clutter"


----------



## pioneerguy600

I might wager a bet that I have worked the oldest mill among any of the regulaars on this site, she is a stroker from the 17th century. Cast parts made in england and its still water powered to this day. Stroke can be varied from 6" up to 12", 200 rpm is runaway on this mill but 100 is as steady as she needs to do her thing.A14' dia wheel 3' wide with paddles spaced 24" provides a lot of torque, sluice drops 8' in its last 20' of run and the water is kept at about 12-14" deep fed from a headwater lake approx 1/2 mile dia. and 10-12' head on it most of the year.


----------



## dancan

I see the ZZZSlackerzz are hard at it again .


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.Could be a nice day out there? To dark to tell right now LOL


----------



## dancan

Sunshine over here :msp_smile: , grass cutting today , no trees


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sunshine over here :msp_smile: , grass cutting today , no trees



Did mine yesterday.....got the old "Land Plane" out and fired up took the tops off the high spots and some rocks that grew a little over the winter...LOL!! It all the same height now!!!


----------



## dancan

Rocks , that's why I got 3 mowers , only 2 are working at the moment :msp_mad:
I've got plenty of spare keyways LOL .
Got any spare blades ?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I might wager a bet that I have worked the oldest mill among any of the regulaars on this site, she is a stroker from the 17th century. Cast parts made in england and its still water powered to this day. Stroke can be varied from 6" up to 12", 200 rpm is runaway on this mill but 100 is as steady as she needs to do her thing.A14' dia wheel 3' wide with paddles spaced 24" provides a lot of torque, sluice drops 8' in its last 20' of run and the water is kept at about 12-14" deep fed from a headwater lake approx 1/2 mile dia. and 10-12' head on it most of the year.



Yep we have one of those up in Bradley...only this one is made of wood...all the gears and cogs just about every thing but the saw blade itself is made of wood......it is gawd awful slow but was probably a big improvement over a pit saw!!!! Or a broad ax!! PB and I and the ladies spent the day up there last fall. It's a living history affair with people in period dress doing period things. All done by volunteers... They are in the process of completely rebuilding a Lombard Log Hauler and had just installed a brand new boiler and firebox when we were up there.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Rocks , that's why I got 3 mowers , only 2 are working at the moment :msp_mad:
> I've got plenty of spare keyways LOL .
> Got any spare blades ?




LOL none you'ld want or be worth the shipping!!!


----------



## PB

Morning boys.  Going to be a busy day here. Tomato plants are going in, building the last flower bed, mulching, and going to get a load of firewood. A friend is going to be bringing over a Stihl tomorrow so I can look at it. I haven't worked on a newer stihl in years, it will be good to flex my chainsaw brain muscles. At least it won't be staying.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl in Slug mode so far.Rain moving in tomorrow again :msp_thumbdn: The OL wants to go into town,may have to go along? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers! Guess I am going to town to look for a new door.The old slider needs replaced plus some flooring needs replaced also.Seems the dang thing has been leaking for some time? This could get interesting?The OL wants french doors put in the hole.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep we have one of those up in Bradley...only this one is made of wood...all the gears and cogs just about every thing but the saw blade itself is made of wood......it is gawd awful slow but was probably a big improvement over a pit saw!!!! Or a broad ax!! PB and I and the ladies spent the day up there last fall. It's a living history affair with people in period dress doing period things. All done by volunteers... They are in the process of completely rebuilding a Lombard Log Hauler and had just installed a brand new boiler and firebox when we were up there.



It would be intresting to me to actually see a running all wood mill, I have seen a few of them in dismantled condition. I even made some parts for them like advancing and mesh cogs but sadly the mills failed to get completyely assembled and running. There were at least 6 of them in the area I grew up in, all were waterpowered. They were a vast improvement over the pit saw and the adze doesn`t come close. I was very lucky to have participated in constructing all of the framework for a big hay barn, every framing member was chipped out with adzes, left and right offset and planer adzes to smooth up/ square out the timbers. The old fellow I worked with knew every piece needed and all of their lengths, where the sockets needed to be cut in and the pin holes bored. He had been a shipwright, millwright and all around woodworker, probably nothing in his time he could not do very well with wood. His one pecularity that I knew of was that he would never enter the smithy shop with me, he feared the forge and hot metal.


----------



## sefh3

Afternoon all. Just finished mowing the grass before the rain comes in. Taking my mom out to dinner tonight. Don't forget about Mother's day tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It would be intresting to me to actually see a running all wood mill, I have seen a few of them in dismantled condition. I even made some parts for them like advancing and mesh cogs but sadly the mills failed to get completyely assembled and running. There were at least 6 of them in the area I grew up in, all were waterpowered. They were a vast improvement over the pit saw and the adze doesn`t come close. I was very lucky to have participated in constructing all of the framework for a big hay barn, every framing member was chipped out with adzes, left and right offset and planer adzes to smooth up/ square out the timbers. The old fellow I worked with knew every piece needed and all of their lengths, where the sockets needed to be cut in and the pin holes bored. He had been a shipwright, millwright and all around woodworker, probably nothing in his time he could not do very well with wood. His one pecularity that I knew of was that he would never enter the smithy shop with me, he feared the forge and hot metal.




They host festivities 4-5 times a yr and if there is enough water they have the mill up and running, slowly, loudly chafing through an old pine stick....it is quit a rig...like something from a hobbitt movie....LOL!!

They also inherited an old friend of mines 8' radial clapboard saw and lathe to turn the cants round and his two twin head clapboard planers. Plus I believe they got the power unit as well which Bill told me once was 1 of 13 ever built and 1 of 2 still running. I was an enormous 2 cyl JD with twin four and a half foot flywheels which was how you started it. Bill was an odd duck as well...though I had known him since high school as he was one of my teachers and he had been a family friend for many yrs before that, my parents and I going to dinner with he and his family a from time to time, there was no way you could catch him sawing a clapboard. His mill was out behind his house in the back corner of the field with no electricty. I have showed up there and parked my truck out of sight and could hear the old JD thumping away but you could hardly get a foot on the ground and it would go silent. By the time you got out to the mill Bill would be sitting there puffing away on his corncob. He was very close lipped about his rig though he loved people to come and look at and he would explain how everything worked..no one every got to see it in operation though one day he did start the motor for me. He claimed he was the only person to sucessfully saw true 8' radially sawn clapboards. LOL all Bill's fence posts were 5 inch heart cores left from the saw almost touching the next kerf. A whole cant with all the clapboards sawn but still intact was something to see. I hope they can figure out how to make it run again...Bill wasn't the type to leave any instructions though he knew he was dying...LOL!!!

Here's a link to their site...maybe you can get down to check it out pretty easy to find as it just off RT 9 (The Airline Road) coming from Calais and almost into Bangor.


Leonard's Mills


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bunch of slackers! Guess I am going to town to look for a new door.The old slider needs replaced plus some flooring needs replaced also.Seems the dang thing has been leaking for some time? This could get interesting?The OL wants french doors put in the hole.



Them rotted out door holes can be a bit of fun, you are lucky if the rim joist is not rotted away too badly. All doorways are prone to leakage and rot, the double door sets like French and garden are probaly the worst leakers made, leakage almost always = rot. Being a wet climate up this way I get to see a lot of rot, not my cup ogf tea exactly but still I take on a couple of rot replacements each year, fewer each year though.../../LOL


----------



## sefh3

Cantdog said:


> They host festivities 4-5 times a yr and if there is enough water they have the mill up and running, slowly, loudly chafing through an old pine stick....it is quit a rig...like something from a hobbitt movie....LOL!!
> 
> They also inherited an old friend of mines 8' radial clapboard saw and lathe to turn the cants round and his two twin head clapboard planers. Plus I believe they got the power unit as well which Bill told me once was 1 of 13 ever built and 1 of 2 still running. I was an enormous 2 cyl JD with twin four and a half foot flywheels which was how you started it. Bill was an odd duck as well...though I had known him since high school as he was one of my teachers and he had been a family friend for many yrs before that, my parents and I going to dinner with he and his family a from time to time, there was no way you could catch him sawing a clapboard. His mill was out behind his house in the back corner of the field with no electricty. I have showed up there and parked my truck out of sight and could hear the old JD thumping away but you could hardly get a foot on the ground and it would go silent. By the time you got out to the mill Bill would be sitting there puffing away on his corncob. He was very close lipped about his rig though he loved people to come and look at and he would explain how everything worked..no one every got to see it in operation though one day he did start the motor for me. He claimed he was the only person to sucessfully saw true 8' radially sawn clapboards. LOL all Bill's fence posts were 5 inch heart cores left from the saw almost touching the next kerf. A whole cant with all the clapboards sawn but still intact was something to see. I hope they can figure out how to make it run again...Bill wasn't the type to leave any instructions though he knew he was dying...LOL!!!
> 
> Here's a link to their site...maybe you can get down to check it out pretty easy to find as it just off RT 9 (The Airline Road) coming from Calais and almost into Bangor.
> 
> 
> Leonard's Mills




I would love to see this setup running in person.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> They host festivities 4-5 times a yr and if there is enough water they have the mill up and running, slowly, loudly chafing through an old pine stick....it is quit a rig...like something from a hobbitt movie....LOL!!
> 
> They also inherited an old friend of mines 8' radial clapboard saw and lathe to turn the cants round and his two twin head clapboard planers. Plus I believe they got the power unit as well which Bill told me once was 1 of 13 ever built and 1 of 2 still running. I was an enormous 2 cyl JD with twin four and a half foot flywheels which was how you started it. Bill was an odd duck as well...though I had known him since high school as he was one of my teachers and he had been a family friend for many yrs before that, my parents and I going to dinner with he and his family a from time to time, there was no way you could catch him sawing a clapboard. His mill was out behind his house in the back corner of the field with no electricty. I have showed up there and parked my truck out of sight and could hear the old JD thumping away but you could hardly get a foot on the ground and it would go silent. By the time you got out to the mill Bill would be sitting there puffing away on his corncob. He was very close lipped about his rig though he loved people to come and look at and he would explain how everything worked..no one every got to see it in operation though one day he did start the motor for me. He claimed he was the only person to sucessfully saw true 8' radially sawn clapboards. LOL all Bill's fence posts were 5 inch heart cores left from the saw almost touching the next kerf. A whole cant with all the clapboards sawn but still intact was something to see. I hope they can figure out how to make it run again...Bill wasn't the type to leave any instructions though he knew he was dying...LOL!!!
> 
> Here's a link to their site...maybe you can get down to check it out pretty easy to find as it just off RT 9 (The Airline Road) coming from Calais and almost into Bangor.
> 
> 
> Leonard's Mills



That would be a real nice site for me to visit, could spend a lot of hours there. The mill I first posted about now runs all summer down in Sheerbrooke Park on the Eastern shore, iot has been fully restored and is operational throughout the summer tourist season. I have sawed on it there as well.
Agood froiend of my dad had a quite an assortment of milling gear and was a millwright/carpenter and mill owner/collector. He had 10-12 big dual flywheel single lungers, all of them ran and some powered lath machines, shingle mills, edgers, planers, stud saws and a ricker mill. Some of the flywheels were 5' in diameter on these engines and he claimed each inch in diameter of the cylinder equaled one hp, he had several 8 and 10" dia cylinder engines there. Scott, Grey, Fairbanks Morse, Union, Record, Baker, Make n Break and Acadia are a few I remember.
I helped out a little around his mills and on one occasion he wanted me to help get one of the biggest engines up and running, it needed a head gasket. I cut a new gasket and cleaned up, greased and oiled all moving parts, cleaned up the contact points , filled the cool can with water and stuck the crank in the crank end, with the compression release on it was a job just to get it rolling but after 5-6 revolutions the centrifical force of those big flywheels will carry the piston around for a couple of firing cycles under compression. I pulled the crank out, hit the compression release and that thing hit 4-5 times so fast that it nearly rolled end over end from the impact, it was not bolted down and I hit the compression release as fast as I could, friccken scared the daylights out of me at the time.


----------



## Cantdog

This John Deere looked identical to the 2 cyl flywheel start tractor motors of the 40's and 50's except it was the size of an 8' pickup bed !! Old Bill would just roll her up on compression then roll her through and she take right off.. Sweet ol motor don't remember how many HP 30 or so probably. It ran the saw and carrage and the lathe and the planers. Bill hand picked all the logs he used and paid a premium price. He only wanted 8' clear butt logs in white pine that topped out 24" or better He then chucked them in the lathe and turned the bark and sapwood off the cant. If I remember I think the finished cants had to be 20" with no defects and no sapwood and that would render 48 8' clapboards. The cant ran directly over the saw on the carrage and would saw down, return and automatically index one clapboard and do it all over again. When done he simply broke each clapboard off the core. He sold the culls locally but the best and most of his business went to colonial Williamsburg, Philadelphia etc. for true historical restorations. I used his culls to restore a light keepers house in Jerico Bay and they were a joy to use and would take the abuse.


----------



## tbone75

Back from shopping. UGH ! The door place was closed,didn't think about it being Sat. ? LOL I don't keep track very well LOL The OL told me I was grumpy? LOL I told her its hard to be nice when you hurt like hell all over.She wanted to hit some yard sales,I wanted to go home! LOL So here I am and there she went! :msp_biggrin: I got to get to mowing before the rain hits here too!So I took another pill and hope I can get out there? Maybe later I can get to the chink saw? Going to leave the top ring off and port it?The only way I can see to do anything to it?The dang ring on top with the pin in the front like that?No way I will try moving the pin! LOL Need some more smarts and a lathe to fix it up better.It has .054 squish right now.I will remove the gasket and get a little.I do think it will run?But how long? LOL Just a play toy anyway :hmm3grin2orange: I think it will be a good to send with my Nephew! The B&C it came with don't look bad at all?But 20" is way to much for this turd :hmm3grin2orange: It says on it to use 25 to 1 mix LOL and only 7000 rpm.It will get 50 to 1 and I hope more rpm? A wildthing looks way better built! i don't care in the least I just want to play with it to see what happens for a 97 dollar saw? The muffle is the best looking part on it!Don't need much to open it up.Haven't got into the oil pump yet.Have to wait and see what that looks like?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> This John Deere looked identical to the 2 cyl flywheel start tractor motors of the 40's and 50's except it was the size of an 8' pickup bed !! Old Bill would just roll her up on compression then roll her through and she take right off.. Sweet ol motor don't remember how many HP 30 or so probably. It ran the saw and carrage and the lathe and the planers. Bill hand picked all the logs he used and paid a premium price. He only wanted 8' clear butt logs in white pine that topped out 24" or better He then chucked them in the lathe and turned the bark and sapwood off the cant. If I remember I think the finished cants had to be 20" with no defects and no sapwood and that would render 48 8' clapboards. The cant ran directly over the saw on the carrage and would saw down, return and automatically index one clapboard and do it all over again. When done he simply broke each clapboard off the core. He sold the culls locally but the best and most of his business went to colonial Williamsburg, Philadelphia etc. for true historical restorations. I used his culls to restore a light keepers house in Jerico Bay and they were a joy to use and would take the abuse.



That would be real interesting to see run!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Back from shopping. UGH ! The door place was closed,didn't think about it being Sat. ? LOL I don't keep track very well LOL The OL told me I was grumpy? LOL I told her its hard to be nice when you hurt like hell all over.She wanted to hit some yard sales,I wanted to go home! LOL So here I am and there she went! :msp_biggrin: I got to get to mowing before the rain hits here too!So I took another pill and hope I can get out there? Maybe later I can get to the chink saw? Going to leave the top ring off and port it?The only way I can see to do anything to it?The dang ring on top with the pin in the front like that?No way I will try moving the pin! LOL Need some more smarts and a lathe to fix it up better.It has .054 squish right now.I will remove the gasket and get a little.I do think it will run?But how long? LOL Just a play toy anyway :hmm3grin2orange: I think it will be a good to send with my Nephew! The B&C it came with don't look bad at all?But 20" is way to much for this turd :hmm3grin2orange: It says on it to use 25 to 1 mix LOL and only 7000 rpm.It will get 50 to 1 and I hope more rpm? A wildthing looks way better built! i don't care in the least I just want to play with it to see what happens for a 97 dollar saw? The muffle is the best looking part on it!Don't need much to open it up.Haven't got into the oil pump yet.Have to wait and see what that looks like?



Sounds like a real sweety but it might surprise you and run a couple of hours, depends on how good the metalurgy is and how close the machined tolerances were carried out.


----------



## dancan

First paying job I had was moving planks in my friends father's mill , I still remember the noises and vibrations of the old mill , crawling under it and watching them wide flat belts criss crossing every where just a bouncing and flapping and putting my hand on a piece of wood thinking about how old could it be ? 50 , 100 , Cowboys and Indians ? Samuel de Champlain ? Christopher Columbus ?
Around 3:30 Friday afternoon the noise pitch and speed of the mill would ratchet up a couple of notches so they'd be done by 4:30 .

3.00$ for a days work sure was a ton of money for a twelve year old but I'm not sure how much work we really did LOL .

By the way , the guy running the trim saw was missing 1/2 of his index , I haven't forgotten that lesson yet .


----------



## Cantdog

Talking about a one lunger taking off....my friend Dave went to dump and found a little International one lunger in good shape and intact so he brought it home and cleaned it up good but it had no spark so he called me over as I had some experience with magnitos. I cleaned, filed and set the points, got spark. I tried toget him to try and start it but he declined saying he had more cleaning to do. The next day he was cleaning and fussing with it, spraying WD-40 all in the carb and turning her over and she fired off on the WD but he had it up on the tailgate of his pickup!!! LOL he had his hands full for a couple of seconds and didn't lose it off the truck but it did scare him when it happened!! It was not a huge motor...1-2 HP I think but still quite a chunk to come alive suddenly!!!LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sounds like a real sweety but it might surprise you and run a couple of hours, depends on how good the metalurgy is and how close the machined tolerances were carried out.



It will be fun just to see if I can get something out of it? LOL Put it up against the 026? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Talking about a one lunger taking off....my friend Dave went to dump and found a little International one lunger in good shape and intact so he brought it home and cleaned it up good but it had no spark so he called me over as I had some experience with magnitos. I cleaned, filed and set the points, got spark. I tried toget him to try and start it but he declined saying he had more cleaning to do. The next day he was cleaning and fussing with it, spraying WD-40 all in the carb and turning her over and she fired off on the WD but he had it up on the tailgate of his pickup!!! LOL he had his hands full for a couple of seconds and didn't lose it off the truck but it did scare him when it happened!! It was not a huge motor...1-2 HP I think but still quite a chunk to come alive suddenly!!!LOL!!!



WD-40 will fire off a 2 stroke real easy too! LOL I bet he had to go change his shorts on that one! I know I would :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That would be real interesting to see run!



Yes it would but I have never met anyone besides Bill and his son that he let see it in opperation...ever..


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Yes it would but I have never met anyone besides Bill and his son that he let see it in opperation...ever..



The PBS film crew came and did a show on Bill and his machine and really wanted to see it run.....nope...Bill nicely explained it all completely just like I'd seen him do 50 times over the yrs...but nope.... nobody see's it go.....Bill was a hammer thrower in college and he even threw the hammer for them..said he did it every morning before starting the JD...he was a little over 80 then...but you ain't gonna see the mill run...absolutely top secret...and still is....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes it would but I have never met anyone besides Bill and his son that he let see it in opperation...ever..



That just sucks! LOL I need to get off my arse and get my old mill running!To bad I have no idea how to run it. LOL But I got help when ever I get there? I do think its worth way more in scrap than anything else LOL It has to be 5000 lbs. Get my shop built so i can bring it back over here and set it up.Unless my Uncle finds me a Bridgeport like his for 800 bucks! I would go to Indiana to get that! LOL He does some wood working on his at times too.Don't think I would? Just metal for me LOL He is looking for a lathe for me too,just hasn't found one yet?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> The PBS film crew came and did a show on Bill and his machine and really wanted to see it run.....nope...Bill nicely explained it all completely just like I'd seen him do 50 times over the yrs...but nope.... nobody see's it go.....Bill was a hammer thrower in college and he even threw the hammer for them..said he did it every morning before starting the JD...he was a little over 80 then...but you ain't gonna see the mill run...absolutely top secret...and still is....LOL!!!



Wonder why he was like that?


----------



## tbone75

I better get to mowing!Getting late LOL Catch you guys later!


----------



## dancan

I don't know where that streak of ??? comes from , my friend's father would would never sell anything , it would go behind the barn and rot , the mill fell in on it's self over the years .
Stubbornness got him in the end , no lack of money and a good pension still coming in he decided to go on the roof at 87 and fix some shingles and fell .I don't know what became of the Morris Minor that was in the barn or the 40's vintage Harley or something suicide shift motorcycle with the original saddlebags .
It's a shame and loss to not pass on some knowledge or history .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> That just sucks! LOL I need to get off my arse and get my old mill running!To bad I have no idea how to run it. LOL But I got help when ever I get there? I do think its worth way more in scrap than anything else LOL It has to be 5000 lbs. Get my shop built so i can bring it back over here and set it up.Unless my Uncle finds me a Bridgeport like his for 800 bucks! I would go to Indiana to get that! LOL He does some wood working on his at times too.Don't think I would? Just metal for me LOL He is looking for a lathe for me too,just hasn't found one yet?



So , Let me get this straight , You got a mill ? Access to a couple of smart fellows with mill experience , Acreage , Trees , Want to build a garage . 
Retired .
Don't make me get a passport and go over there and kick you in the AZZ !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I don't know where that streak of ??? comes from , my friend's father would would never sell anything , it would go behind the barn and rot , the mill fell in on it's self over the years .
> Stubbornness got him in the end , no lack of money and a good pension still coming in he decided to go on the roof at 87 and fix some shingles and fell .I don't know what became of the Morris Minor that was in the barn or the 40's vintage Harley or something suicide shift motorcycle with the original saddlebags .
> It's a shame and loss to not pass on some knowledge or history .



I agree Dan...especially something as unique as that rig.....but as I stated earlier Bill was an odd duck...he had a half dozen degrees in language, history math and at least one masters etc. But he was wired that way..I remember in high school Bill lived directly across the street from the school where he taught American History. I was in his class. School started at 8:00AM...bill got to school at 8:20 AM...this really irritated the principal and most of the other teachers too. So he was asked to come on time please.....Bill said nope...8:05 was the time each morning when nature called and he want going to alter natures course... everyone else would just have to wait.......he was canned....sold his house cause he didn't like looking at the school anymore.. Moved off the island, bought an old farm and picked up stuff and built that old mill...lived there thirty yrs and his wife left him...he said "She got all liberated watching Opra and liberated herself right out of the house" So it was just Bill and his son, the goats and the mill..then some dissagreement occured and Jose left and never looked back.. Sad really...but if you knew Bill you could not help but like him..just odd....


----------



## dancan

Nothing wrong with odd ducks , look at the membership here LOL , I just hate the loss of knowledge or history , pass it on so the next generation knows how we got there .
BTW , that Jameson fellow says that Hosskeez are Jokers and Stihls are King .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That just sucks! LOL I need to get off my arse and get my old mill running!To bad I have no idea how to run it. LOL But I got help when ever I get there? I do think its worth way more in scrap than anything else LOL It has to be 5000 lbs. Get my shop built so i can bring it back over here and set it up.Unless my Uncle finds me a Bridgeport like his for 800 bucks! I would go to Indiana to get that! LOL He does some wood working on his at times too.Don't think I would? Just metal for me LOL He is looking for a lathe for me too,just hasn't found one yet?



Different kind of mill you be talkin bout there ,John......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> So , Let me get this straight , You got a mill ? Access to a couple of smart fellows with mill experience , Acreage , Trees , Want to build a garage .
> Retired .
> Don't make me get a passport and go over there and kick you in the AZZ !



Different mill than you are thinking of, Dan.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Different mill than you are thinking of, Dan.



Yep I should have said milling machine :hmm3grin2orange: But it was just to much fun messing with Dan! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep I should have said milling machine :hmm3grin2orange: But it was just to much fun messing with Dan! :hmm3grin2orange:



Big difference between them,....LOL
I had a job after school at the mill just across the road from the school, started out just cleaninmg up around the mill and clearing out all the sawdust, bark and chips from under the rotary,carriage and beltways. Mills are notorious for fires starting in wood waste if it is allowed to build up so this mill owner wanted it cleaned out real good on a daily basis. I got to talk with the filer, he showed me what and how to file the teeth, the oiler, he showed me all the lubrication points, the engine and all the bearings in the mill, the sawyer imparted all he could remember about sawing, the carriage men showed me how to dog and cant the logs. Within one month I could fill in for most anyone that worked there cept the deal carrier, he was about 6 ' tall and weighed close to 300 lbs and could carry 12X12X16 hemlock deal away from the mainsaw, a stick that size would have crushed me back then.....LOL


----------



## 2yb3

hows everyone tonight


----------



## pioneerguy600

2yb3 said:


> hows everyone tonight



Still kicking around out here in California, going on another driveabout tomorrow up inmto the mountains East of here.


----------



## 2yb3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Still kicking around out here in California, going on another driveabout tomorrow up inmto the mountains East of here.



nice nice. I could go for that cali weather

Funny Story. So me and the party chief (surveyor) are surveying this well site so we are doing it old school with the total staion, we just cut out the last boundary and so i am down the line we are about to put last spike in, i get on the line I get to about 2 cents of where i got to put this spike (radioing each other back and forth) all of a sudden my party chief swears as hes talking over the radio, his radio cuts out, i see him move , i hear a small pop, then a bear banger goes off, he radios "big f***ing bear, then another banger goes off, then a third. my 390 just happened to be sitting next to the total station, he busted the chain earlier. then i hear the saw running for about a min wot. saw throws the chain, he keeps it wot, finally this bear took off. Here the black bear got within 10-15m of my coworker without him noticing, just staring through the total station, heard a noise, looked up and shat his pants. Now the even funnier thing is that hes been stressing about leaving our lunches in the truck, i do, end up not eating for 9hrs but i wont argue with him. Here the dumba$$ brought with him, fresh fruit cups, meat, crackers and cheese, granola bars, the works all sitting on his vest, and a peeled orange on a stump that he forgot to eat. No wonder why the bear bangers didnt make him back off, and he was big i mean 400lbs big, i saw his rump going into the bush, definitely a big bear. good thing he didn't run from those bangers, he would of met me the opposite way. saw shop is closed im down cutting for the day, only chains we got are 20, but no bars.


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackerz still working hard I see and chasin' bears with toothless Hosskeez LOL


----------



## dancan

Everyone switch over to Cullifonia time ?


----------



## tbone75

Woke up to a nice rainy morning. YUK


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of slackers this morning! :msp_razz:


----------



## Cantdog

Yep...all to true.....


----------



## tbone75

Think I will go play with this chink saw.Thinking I can toss the bottom ring and turn the piston around maybe?That should put the ring gap off to the side on the intake side so I can open it up a bunch?


----------



## sefh3

Overcast and cool this morning. Rain is on the way though. 

Off to go make Momma breakfast in bed. We are slacking this morning. Didn't get home until 1am......


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Think I will go play with this chink saw.Thinking I can toss the bottom ring and turn the piston around maybe?That should put the ring gap off to the side on the intake side so I can open it up a bunch?



Whats wrong with the rings where thay are at ??
looks like top ring is centered in intake and bottom ring off enuf to miss transfer by plenty ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Whats wrong with the rings where thay are at ??
> looks like top ring is centered in intake and bottom ring off enuf to miss transfer by plenty ?



Your right! I was confused again LOL But I done muffed it up!! Started grinding and went right through the side :bang: This thing is THIN ! LOL Have to go get it welded up,or try to?Have some meat put on both sides so I can grind a little out of there!And hope it don't get warped or anything else?


----------



## tbone75

Muffed up jug. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

2yb3 said:


> nice nice. I could go for that cali weather
> 
> Funny Story. So me and the party chief (surveyor) are surveying this well site so we are doing it old school with the total staion, we just cut out the last boundary and so i am down the line we are about to put last spike in, i get on the line I get to about 2 cents of where i got to put this spike (radioing each other back and forth) all of a sudden my party chief swears as hes talking over the radio, his radio cuts out, i see him move , i hear a small pop, then a bear banger goes off, he radios "big f***ing bear, then another banger goes off, then a third. my 390 just happened to be sitting next to the total station, he busted the chain earlier. then i hear the saw running for about a min wot. saw throws the chain, he keeps it wot, finally this bear took off. Here the black bear got within 10-15m of my coworker without him noticing, just staring through the total station, heard a noise, looked up and shat his pants. Now the even funnier thing is that hes been stressing about leaving our lunches in the truck, i do, end up not eating for 9hrs but i wont argue with him. Here the dumba$$ brought with him, fresh fruit cups, meat, crackers and cheese, granola bars, the works all sitting on his vest, and a peeled orange on a stump that he forgot to eat. No wonder why the bear bangers didnt make him back off, and he was big i mean 400lbs big, i saw his rump going into the bush, definitely a big bear. good thing he didn't run from those bangers, he would of met me the opposite way. saw shop is closed im down cutting for the day, only chains we got are 20, but no bars.



Better a black than a brown, those grizzlys don`t care for nothing and noise don`t scare them if they are in a belligerent mood. How far North are you working in BC.? I have travelled over most of Northern BC, Yukon and Alaska, awesome country up there.Flies bad yet?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Muffed up jug. :hmm3grin2orange:



I am surprised at that..
looks like your widening the port quit a bit.
have it welded up with some extra and then grind on it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I am surprised at that..
> looks like your widening the port quit a bit.
> have it welded up with some extra and then grind on it.



5mm each way.Guess it was to much :hmm3grin2orange: What I get for trying to go all out.I am going to have them put extra meat in both sides.That side wall can't be more than 1/8" thick. Not like I give a chit anyway :hmm3grin2orange: Its just for my pleasure of tearing something apart :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Anyone got a spare mower they can lend a fellow ?
I'm down to my Honda mower with a 17" cut , it's kinda like blocking up 22'' wood with a 16'' Hosekee , slow and painful .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Anyone got a spare mower they can lend a fellow ?
> I'm down to my Honda mower with a 17" cut , it's kinda like blocking up 22'' wood with a 16'' Hosekee , slow and painful .



Be like a Slug!Get a rider! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

A friend of mines Dad mows 3 acres with a push mower!He is 70 yrs. old and does it twice a week!He has done that for as many yrs. as I have known them!Right about 40 yrs. now. :hmm3grin2orange: He says it helps keep him in shape.And I am sure it does!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Be like a Slug!Get a rider! :hmm3grin2orange:



I would but the 20.00 $$ I have in my pocket won't get me the 4wd 4 wheel steer that I need so curb side on trash night will hopefully tun up a couple of new spares LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I would but the 20.00 $$ I have in my pocket won't get me the 4wd 4 wheel steer that I need so curb side on trash night will hopefully tun up a couple of new spares LOL



Now you sound like Jerry!Picking up new stuff along the curb! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Jerry has/is the chainsaw magnet , I get lucky every now and then and find a mower or BBQ parts to keep my stuff running , the 2 mowers that are down are combo units of about 6 different mowers LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Anyone got a spare mower they can lend a fellow ?
> I'm down to my Honda mower with a 17" cut , it's kinda like blocking up 22'' wood with a 16'' Hosekee , slow and painful .



Encounter another "High" spot did we???


----------



## dancan

No , not this time LOL , the handle bracket broke off the deck , I could weld it back together but it is a short shaft motor on a long shaft deck so it doesn't mow that well .
I'm going to try to buy this saw LOL .

View attachment 238195
View attachment 238196
View attachment 238197


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> No , not this time LOL , the handle bracket broke off the deck , I could weld it back together but it is a short shaft motor on a long shaft deck so it doesn't mow that well .
> I'm going to try to buy this saw LOL .
> 
> View attachment 238195
> View attachment 238196
> View attachment 238197




Why would you want to do that??? Don't you already enough door stops with all those Steals kicking around?? But maybe if you put one wheel on it...it might mow grass...at least some before it self destructed.....


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> No , not this time LOL , the handle bracket broke off the deck , I could weld it back together but it is a short shaft motor on a long shaft deck so it doesn't mow that well .
> I'm going to try to buy this saw LOL .
> 
> View attachment 238195
> View attachment 238196
> View attachment 238197



How many of them you want ????????
of course they are all fried


----------



## dancan

But it's so clean and in nice shape .
He's down to 25.00$$ LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> How many of them you want ????????
> of course they are all fried



I sure hope your're talking about mowers so I can rebuild my fleet :smile2:


----------



## dancan

And could it really be worse than John's latest acquisition ?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Why would you want to do that??? Don't you already enough door stops with all those Steals kicking around?? But maybe if you put one wheel on it...it might mow grass...at least some before it self destructed.....



Is that the one you said to stay away from LOL ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> And could it really be worse than John's latest acquisition ?



Probably about the same except John's is new and he MAY be able to get parts for it.....That red saw would OK if you just wanted to set it a shelf and stare it.........or hold your shed door open....or bolt it to a pole and mount your mailbox on it.....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Is that the one you said to stay away from LOL ?



Yes....any Jonsered with model numbers that start with the number 5 are not worth a ratzazz.....except the 590 which is not really a Jonsered........when these saws came out around here there were 5-6 Jred dealers within a half hr drive.....by the time these saws had worked their magic there was but one leftand the brand never recovered.....most any Sun morning you could go to the dump and there would be 3-4 of those on the pile (before recycling) no one would even drag them home and the crows around will take home used stove pipe!!!


----------



## dancan

So ..............................Am I understanding correctly that in your opinion these were not the best that J'Red had to offer ?


----------



## dancan

''the crows around will take home used stove pipe!!!'' 
Now that's funny !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> ''the crows around will take home used stove pipe!!!''
> Now that's funny !



LOL Wouldn't be half so funny if it wasn't true!!!

No my opinion of these is so poor...I gave completely up on the brand for 20 or so yrs....wasn't until I joined this site that I found that Jonsered did make some pretty great saws in later yrs, but they were not known around here....


----------



## dancan

I was going to try and get it for 20 bucks for a shelf Queen .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was going to try and get it for 20 bucks for a shelf Queen .



Part it out and make a few bucks on it.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I was going to try and get it for 20 bucks for a shelf Queen .



Kinda steep


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Kinda steep



I would guess about 10 bucks tops? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I was going to try and get it for 20 bucks for a shelf Queen .



For $25 if it has a good b&c and runs good,,man anything is worth that !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> For $25 if it has a good b&c and runs good,,man anything is worth that !!



:msp_confused: Not a Mini-Mac :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused: Not a Mini-Mac :msp_scared:



A mini mac in that shape is well worth $25 !!


----------



## roncoinc

John,,them hi speed aggresive cut bits work real good eh ??
cut thru a wall in no time ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,them hi speed aggresive cut bits work real good eh ??
> cut thru a wall in no time ??



I just got started cutting! LOL Less than an 1/8" deep! LOL JB weld time :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A mini mac in that shape is well worth $25 !!



Not to me! I only take freebies!Then send them to Mrs. Jim :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2yb3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Better a black than a brown, those grizzlys don`t care for nothing and noise don`t scare them if they are in a belligerent mood. How far North are you working in BC.? I have travelled over most of Northern BC, Yukon and Alaska, awesome country up there.Flies bad yet?



In my case im sure it will be both, we started a job last week, second day we leave the staging area/ new lease. Cat operator comes by, gets out, warns us he seen a grizzly drag a road kill moose into the bush that morning. thankfully that job got put on hold. actually we are between edmonton and grande prairie right now. and surprisingly they have grizzly's here.


----------



## roncoinc

On that POS 041 super that was given to me there is a metal piece that bolts on over the muffler..
all added on crap that aint needed but adds weight ,another part needed to take off to do anything in that area that is useless..
anyway,a corner of it that has a mounting bolt hole broke off...typical stihl beergineering 
talked to my welding guy and was talking about grinding the weld down after..he says he has this stuff in a stick you put on the grinding wheel and it aids in the cutting of the wheel so when you are done it looks polished..
he said i could do the whole thing and would look like a buffing wheel did it..thats for a 4in hand held grinder..
i have mentioned this guy before.
the CO. he works for does welding for for hi tech equipment that has to be perfect such as for hospital equipment and NASA.
when my splitter motor case broke he welded it up and it looked like a robot layed down a piece of string and it just sunk into the metal..no waves,no puddles,just one long piece of uninterupted weld the same thickness as the rest of the metal,he did that on both sides but didnt polish it because he didnt think it was needed on such a course basic need..
he is one of those that when you see the most awsome weld on something worth a million dollors that looks like it was glued together,,he does that..
i guess at $1000 a foot for "some" , not all but some of thier jobs you gotta be good 
i dropped the part off at his house today..told him not to be fussy it is only for a stihl..
he said he would give me some of the stuff to put on the grinder 
i should have take a before pic


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> On that POS 041 super that was given to me there is a metal piece that bolts on over the muffler..
> all added on crap that aint needed but adds weight ,another part needed to take off to do anything in that area that is useless..
> anyway,a corner of it that has a mounting bolt hole broke off...typical stihl beergineering
> talked to my welding guy and was talking about grinding the weld down after..he says he has this stuff in a stick you put on the grinding wheel and it aids in the cutting of the wheel so when you are done it looks polished..
> he said i could do the whole thing and would look like a buffing wheel did it..thats for a 4in hand held grinder..
> i have mentioned this guy before.
> the CO. he works for does welding for for hi tech equipment that has to be perfect such as for hospital equipment and NASA.
> when my splitter motor case broke he welded it up and it looked like a robot layed down a piece of string and it just sunk into the metal..no waves,no puddles,just one long piece of uninterupted weld the same thickness as the rest of the metal,he did that on both sides but didnt polish it because he didnt think it was needed on such a course basic need..
> he is one of those that when you see the most awsome weld on something worth a million dollors that looks like it was glued together,,he does that..
> i guess at $1000 a foot for "some" , not all but some of thier jobs you gotta be good
> i dropped the part off at his house today..told him not to be fussy it is only for a stihl..
> he said he would give me some of the stuff to put on the grinder
> i should have take a before pic



I would like to find some of that stuff! Wonder what I could do to some other things with it? Could be fun?


----------



## tbone75

2yb3 said:


> In my case im sure it will be both, we started a job last week, second day we leave the staging area/ new lease. Cat operator comes by, gets out, warns us he seen a grizzly drag a road kill moose into the bush that morning. thankfully that job got put on hold. actually we are between edmonton and grande prairie right now. and surprisingly they have grizzly's here.



The only grizzly I want to see is in a zoo! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The only grizzly I want to see is in a zoo! :hmm3grin2orange:



take a look at ADAm !! he looks like a grizzly Adams


----------



## roncoinc

2yb3 said:


> In my case im sure it will be both, we started a job last week, second day we leave the staging area/ new lease. Cat operator comes by, gets out, warns us he seen a grizzly drag a road kill moose into the bush that morning. thankfully that job got put on hold. actually we are between edmonton and grande prairie right now. and surprisingly they have grizzly's here.



Just remember,,aint nuthin bullet proof..
Of course working in a communist country where side arms are frowned upon can be difficult.
they would rather have somebody eaten by a bear than carry a pistol 
An Uzi or a Mac10 or many others with a 30rd clip would give you a grizzly rug


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I would like to find some of that stuff! Wonder what I could do to some other things with it? Could be fun?



I will see what it is and see about getting some more.


----------



## jimdad07

Here's what has been keeping me away and what I have gotten done on it this weekend. Had to take a break for most of today to go drop a nice spruce (more logs for the project) and for a cookout for mother's day, but the last pic is what it looked like last night, I have started putting the joists in for the loft space today and was able to get just over half of them done. Milled another good sized log tonight too for more boards. Hopefully I can start getting rafters on this section tomorrow night so I can roof and side it to empty out my old shop to tear it down. This building is going right over where the old one is.


----------



## tbone75

Looks great Jim!Now get down here and build me one! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Looks great Jim!Now get down here and build me one! :hmm3grin2orange:



Wish I could get down there to build you one.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I will see what it is and see about getting some more.



If you can find out what its called? I should be able to find some around here I would think?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Wish I could get down there to build you one.



Me too! :hmm3grin2orange: I will get it put up very soon I hope?Hate the thought of moving all my stuff!And more on the way


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Me too! :hmm3grin2orange: I will get it put up very soon I hope?Hate the thought of moving all my stuff!And more on the way



I know what you mean, I am not looking forward to that part of it or the part of tearing the old one down.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I know what you mean, I am not looking forward to that part of it or the part of tearing the old one down.



All the saws I have collected is nuts! :hmm3grin2orange: Right around 40 runners and 60 non right now :hmm3grin2orange: Then there is all the knife making and reloading stuff on top of that! :msp_ohmy: :help: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2yb3

roncoinc said:


> Just remember,,aint nuthin bullet proof..
> Of course working in a communist country where side arms are frowned upon can be difficult.
> they would rather have somebody eaten by a bear than carry a pistol
> An Uzi or a Mac10 or many others with a 30rd clip would give you a grizzly rug



that is true, well I am glad I am working in canada,yes i know what you were getting at lol Here in this neck of the woods people don't frown upon firearms (northernish alberta,) we didnt bring one. but yeah they are frowned upon by the big cities. bear deaths in alberta total are? 

of course it beats working in a socialist country where if I get mauled, I wont be on compo, insurance will pay for 10kworth of medical/hospital bills, leaving me with 90k or more of hospital bills to pay. SO much for that health care that president brought in. They'd rather have people armed with mace and bangers, instead of uzis and mac 10 shooting anything that moves. also a 30rd clip would turn that grizzly rug into webbing/ mesh lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now you sound like Jerry!Picking up new stuff along the curb! :hmm3grin2orange:



My youngest brother picked up over 50 mowers in one night during spring cleanup, he was loading about 10 at one residence when the homeowner approached and struck up a conversation with my brother. He then offered my brother a nice ride on if he could get it out of the backyard he could have it.My brothjer called me and between the two of us we removed a 8' section of wooden fence, carried the mower/tractor out bodily, replaced the fence section and made off with a John Deere liquid cooled yard tractor, all it needede was a new battery and some fuel line work, been running for more than 5 years now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> No , not this time LOL , the handle bracket broke off the deck , I could weld it back together but it is a short shaft motor on a long shaft deck so it doesn't mow that well .
> I'm going to try to buy this saw LOL .
> 
> View attachment 238195
> View attachment 238196
> View attachment 238197



I can give you a mower when I get back home Wenesday.


----------



## tbone75

Dan!! You slacker where you at? :hmm3grin2orange: Stihl dreaming ain't ya! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

The ZZZSlack alarm don't go off till 5 am LOL , You workin' the backshift ?


----------



## Cantdog

Nope......side shift....


----------



## dancan

Oh , I forgot that John is one of them retarrdeddid fellows that can shift in and out when he wants but stays mostly in neutral .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Oh , I forgot that John is one of them retarrdeddid fellows that can shift in and out when he wants but stays mostly in neutral .



It's difficult to generate the proper "slackness" when going forward or backward.....or in or out....or up or down....neutral is a the point of maximum slackness.....


----------



## dancan

The fellow with the 25$ saw hasn't replied to my email and the ad is gone , it was the same 525 I had asked you about a couple of months ago when he was down to 50$ , it took the seller almost a year to sell and he had started at 100$ originally .


----------



## Cantdog

Sorry I was so meen but those saws were no good when you could get spare parts....and now????....It would have made an OK shelf queen.....but as you can tell from the pricing and length of time it was for sale, I'm not the only one who has this opinion of these wretched imposters.....


----------



## dancan

Meen ...............LOL It was exactly was you said the first time I asked , clean like it was and the crows around here didn't touch it at 50$ it must have the same rep up here but the will to resist falls apart at 25$ regardless of how bad they are if they look that clean lol .


----------



## jimdad07

Go back to bed, you guys are making way too much noise in here.


----------



## tbone75

All I can do to type right now!Shoulder is one mad puppy!Can't get my arm up for chit!But I am still here :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Go back to bed, you guys are making way too much noise in here.




We'll whisper type....zat better??? BTW Jim your shop looks to be coming along nicely..congrats!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> All I can do to type right now!Shoulder is one mad puppy!Can't get my arm up for chit!But I am still here :hmm3grin2orange:



That sucks John...hope you loosen up as the day progresses...that 621 show up yet??


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Meen ...............LOL It was exactly was you said the first time I asked , clean like it was and the crows around here didn't touch it at 50$ it must have the same rep up here but the will to resist falls apart at 25$ regardless of how bad they are if they look that clean lol .



Yeah if he had put it inside a piece of used stove pipe it would been gone before the land crows knew what they got....But I know what you mean $25 for a clean, intact saw is a hard thing to pass by....


----------



## roncoinc

2yb3 said:


> that is true, well I am glad I am working in canada,yes i know what you were getting at lol Here in this neck of the woods people don't frown upon firearms (northernish alberta,) we didnt bring one. but yeah they are frowned upon by the big cities. bear deaths in alberta total are?
> 
> of course it beats working in a socialist country where if I get mauled, I wont be on compo, insurance will pay for 10kworth of medical/hospital bills, leaving me with 90k or more of hospital bills to pay. SO much for that health care that president brought in. They'd rather have people armed with mace and bangers, instead of uzis and mac 10 shooting anything that moves. also a 30rd clip would turn that grizzly rug into webbing/ mesh lol



Self draining rug


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can give you a mower when I get back home Wenesday.



I got three Lawn Boy's needing work.
i know Dan likes them


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That sucks John...hope you loosen up as the day progresses...that 621 show up yet??



It should today? Shoulder is a little better.Dang arthritis getting my left hand today too!Haven't had much trouble with it for a while?Weather is clearing up for a few days after today too?


----------



## roncoinc

A real slugfest today i see ??

i think my butt is glued to the couch !!
rainy,damp,cool day,maybe fire up the woodstove.. in may !! ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A real slugfest today i see ??
> 
> i think my butt is glued to the couch !!
> rainy,damp,cool day,maybe fire up the woodstove.. in may !! ??



Fired mine up this morning!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Fired mine up this morning!



You cheated !!

you MOVED !!


----------



## sachsmo

*in the true spirit*



tbone75 said:


> All I can do to type right now!Shoulder is one mad puppy!Can't get my arm up for chit!But I am still here :hmm3grin2orange:




Why don't you try gitting' off your ass and get a JOB!


----------



## roncoinc

sachsmo said:


> Why don't you try gitting' off your ass and get a JOB!



JOB ???

whats that ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

You slugs should be out here on this coast, its been sunny and warm here for 15 days and it reached 90 degrees yesterday up near Clear Lake on the way to Williams. We drove up through Napa Valley wine growing capital of the USA and over the hills to Clear Lake. All around the lake and then over to Williams, then back to Sacremento to watch a big concert, take some picts of town. Left there around 6:30 and got back here around 8:15, freeway 6-7 lanes wide, choked full of vehicles making 35 mph on average.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You cheated !!
> 
> you MOVED !!



I was cold! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Why don't you try gitting' off your ass and get a JOB!



Had one! They won't let me work no more  Told me to stay home for a 1/3 of the money :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

Got my new carb for the 6401 ! No way in hell I could start it today :bang: Also got my 621! Pix later.


----------



## Cantdog

How does that 621 look??? I can't see it yet.......


----------



## roncoinc

I moved again !! 

built a fire and a pot of sauce on top i will drop sausage in when cooking


----------



## Cantdog

Yep...fire at the shop too........no sauce....maybe later.....


----------



## tbone75

621 pix I think its a cool looking old saw!A little heavy but not real bad.Don't need to much to fix it up.Oil cap,muffler bolts,air filter cover has a corner broke off.But it should be fine.16" B&C that will work OK.And find a spark plug to fit the wire?May need one the top unscrews off of? P&C look good,feels like good compression.He said he had good spark so I am sure it does.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I moved again !!
> 
> built a fire and a pot of sauce on top i will drop sausage in when cooking



Sounds good! I am having sausage gravy and taters tonight! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep...fire at the shop too........no sauce....maybe later.....



Different kind of sauce I bet


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Different kind of sauce I bet



LOL I bet too!! Been sanding all day and going back to it now....

Nice looking late model and very low hr for the age John. I can't help you with the air filter cover but the muff bolts and oil cap are no problem. And yes all the older true Jonsereds required a plug that the top unscrews...the connector goes right on the threads. What's wrong with the oil cap?? It looks to be there..


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL I bet too!! Been sanding all day and going back to it now....
> 
> Nice looking late model and very low hr for the age John. I can't help you with the air filter cover but the muff bolts and oil cap are no problem. And yes all the older true Jonsereds required a plug that the top unscrews...the connector goes right on the threads. What's wrong with the oil cap?? It looks to be there..



Just one of the ears is broke off.It stihl works LOL Think I will paint the top cover.The rest of it looks so good! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Why don't you try gitting' off your ass and get a JOB!



Forgot ! :msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yep...fire at the shop too........no sauce....maybe later.....



Diff kind of sauce Robin !!!! LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

I wonder if i got a 621 ??

will have to get all the red saws and parts saws together for a family pic


----------



## roncoinc

I know the guy selling this 630,,i think he is crazy ??

Jonsered 630 Turbo + McCulloch Pro Mac 700


----------



## tbone75

Must have been a little messed up on my pills when I ordered bars? I have 4-30" and 3-20" for Dolmar and Husky LOL First I bought 2-30" that say Dolmar on them then found carltons for 20 bucks each and bought 2 of them?Then tryed to buy 3-20" carltons for 10 bucks each.They were out by the time my order got there.So went back and found 3-20" for 15 bucks each and bought them! LOL At least it will raise my Ron count on saws! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I wonder if i got a 621 ??
> 
> will have to get all the red saws and parts saws together for a family pic



Well opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I know the guy selling this 630,,i think he is crazy ??
> 
> Jonsered 630 Turbo + McCulloch Pro Mac 700



I think he really likes them saws! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Hey!! The sun is shinning here!


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> I know the guy selling this 630,,i think he is crazy ??
> 
> Jonsered 630 Turbo + McCulloch Pro Mac 700



Is the ducting for sale as well? His ad doesn't mention it.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Diff kind of sauce Robin !!!! LOL !



I have my sauce now.....just went by beerthirty.....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Just one of the ears is broke off.It stihl works LOL Think I will paint the top cover.The rest of it looks so good! LOL



Oh OK...headed back to the shop now, with the sauce...I'll did around and see what I have. I have plenty without the chain but one with may be hard to find...but I have lots of those saws..LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Oh OK...headed back to the shop now, with the sauce...I'll did around and see what I have. I have plenty without the chain but one with may be hard to find...but I have lots of those saws..LOL!!



Is it RED sauce for the johnsonreds ??

I moved again !!!!!
( trip to bathroom ) .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hey!! The sun is shinning here!



Been out here since sunrise, only 68 here today, just the way I like it. Washed the VW off and put a nice shine on it, it was loaded up with bug squash and dust after that trip yesterday. Seen some nice big deer and lots of them wild turkeys but that was about all for wild animals except the ever present buzzards.....LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> I know the guy selling this 630,,i think he is crazy ??
> 
> Jonsered 630 Turbo + McCulloch Pro Mac 700



i believe this is at least the second go-round on those saws. i member seeing the duct work before.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is a nice looking 630 but with an aftermarket P&C in it that would make it worth even less than a stock OEM setup. I think I have $50. or less in my 670 Champ hybrid, think I can get $300 for it.


----------



## jimdad07

Got home and milled a spruce log to finish the first section of loft framing. Here is the tri-pod winch that I traded an old lawn mower for, very handy piece of equipment. Worked out pretty well for loading that log onto the mill.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Got home and milled a spruce log to finish the first section of loft framing. Here is the tri-pod winch that I traded an old lawn mower for, very handy piece of equipment. Worked out pretty well for loading that log onto the mill.



Looks good Jim, logs that size are heavy to move around without hydraulics.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

jimdad07 said:


> Got home and milled a spruce log to finish the first section of loft framing. Here is the tri-pod winch that I traded an old lawn mower for, very handy piece of equipment. Worked out pretty well for loading that log onto the mill.



so you curing those logs before milling or letting them cure in place after assembly?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Is it RED sauce for the johnsonreds ??
> 
> I moved again !!!!!
> ( trip to bathroom ) .



Nope...green sauce...or atleast comes in a green can....it's kinda Christmasy all yr round at the shop!!!

Where's that John run off to??? I have a most important question for him.....


----------



## jimdad07

jerrycmorrow said:


> so you curing those logs before milling or letting them cure in place after assembly?



I am letting them dry in place. I took the tree down yesterday so they are quite green. If I am using rough cut I like to either sticker it and let it all dry or put all together green so that it all goes together if that makes any sense.

Dinner time is over and it's time for me to get back to work. Have to finish the loft floor frame and start cutting rafters, have all the boards for those.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is a nice looking 630 but with an aftermarket P&C in it that would make it worth even less than a stock OEM setup. I think I have $50. or less in my 670 Champ hybrid, think I can get $300 for it.



That is a very nice clean 85 630 Super......but there never was a 630 turbo!!!! If the Meteor 72 cc P&C kit was good one it is probably a very strong running saw....but it worth is still somewhat limited by being the 2 piece ign as well as an aftermarket P&C. I have seen that add before too a little while ago. The 630 Super II and 670 Super II were the best of the family with single ring and Ducati ign. Still I wouldn't mind being its owner LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Nope...green sauce...or atleast comes in a green can....it's kinda Christmasy all yr round at the shop!!!
> 
> Where's that John run off to??? I have a most important question for him.....



He went looking for you !!

Or did he run off when you said something about beating him with a chain ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> He went looking for you !!
> 
> Or did he run off when you said something about beating him with a chain ??




I haven't had to do that in along time.......LOL!! Besides John can't run.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I haven't had to do that in along time.......LOL!! Besides John can't run.....



Nope can't run.But you will bust your arse slipping in the slime trail! :hmm3grin2orange: I was out pulling weeds in the berry patch LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Is it RED sauce for the johnsonreds ??
> 
> I moved again !!!!!
> ( trip to bathroom ) .



You had to move for a movement? :hmm3grin2orange: Or change your shorts :msp_confused:


----------



## Cantdog

I see ya down there John.....I don't have a chain...with me...right now......LOL

But look at these pics and tell me which muffler you have for that 621.....they take different length bolts.


----------



## tbone75

Got the new carb on the Kita! Getting the impulse line off I found a small hole in it! Got to wonder if that was my problem?I know it wasn't there when I put it together?May have did it getting it off?Hope I can fire it up tomorrow?And the 346 I haven't started yet either? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I see ya down there John.....I don't have a chain...with me...right now......LOL
> 
> But look at these pics and tell me which muffler you have for that 621.....they take different length bolts.



Looks just like the first pic. I will go measure it to be sure. BRB


----------



## tbone75

Muffler is close to 2" thick.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Looks just like the first pic. I will go measure it to be sure. BRB



OK...I have no idea how they measure are but you need the long ones!! LOL!!! All the oil caps that I have with a chain have some damage (except the ones on my runners!!) but I have ones without the chain in near mint condition.....Maybe you can fit your chain to a cap without. The chain caps came on pro series saws the semi pro saw had no chain but they all had the exact same cap and gasket. The chain is not a necessary thing and the reality is these older saws had a fairly small diameter oil tank fill hole and when trying to pour oil in cold weather not having the chain and spring keeper taking up space is a plus!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK...I have no idea how they measure are but you need the long ones!! LOL!!! All the oil caps that I have with a chain have some damage (except the ones on my runners!!) but I have ones without the chain in near mint condition.....Maybe you can fit your chain to a cap without. The chain caps came on pro series saws the semi pro saw had no chain but they all had the exact same cap and gasket. The chain is not a necessary thing and the reality is these older saws had a fairly small diameter oil tank fill hole and when trying to pour oil in cold weather not having the chain and spring keeper taking up space is a plus!!!



He sent a chain and a muffler gasket in a bag with the saw.So I should be able to use it? I have a problem loosing thing at times! LOL The bolts I need should be 2-1/2" OAL or 2-1/4" without the head. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> He sent a chain and a muffler gasket in a bag with the saw.So I should be able to use it? I have a problem loosing thing at times! LOL The bolts I need should be 2-1/2" OAL or 2-1/4" without the head. LOL



I'll check in the morning when I get to the shop....I'm sure I have some....

So you need two bolts, one locking plate and an oil cap.......you sure there isn't any thing else you need...I see only one bar nut???


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I'll check in the morning when I get to the shop....I'm sure I have some....
> 
> So you need two bolts, one locking plate and an oil cap.......you sure there isn't any thing else you need...I see only one bar nut???



Stihl got a pair of nuts.Unlike poor Hoss :hmm3grin2orange: And I have the locking plate too! Maybe I should pull the top cover off and have a look in there? LOL The chain break don't seem to work?I didn't see a band in there?Maybe it don't have one?


----------



## tbone75

Ron must have moved again? WOW that makes the third time today!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Stihl got a pair of nuts.Unlike poor Hoss :hmm3grin2orange: And I have the locking plate too! Maybe I should pull the top cover off and have a look in there? LOL The chain break don't seem to work?I didn't see a band in there?Maybe it don't have one?



No chainbrake on that one John.....Look it over close and see if you can find anything else you need....it'll be tomorrow night before I can get stuff together to send anyway..


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No chainbrake on that one John.....Look it over close and see if you can find anything else you need....it'll be tomorrow night before I can get stuff together to send anyway..



It has a handle on there like one with a chain break? No hurry Robin!


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> No chainbrake on that one John.....Look it over close and see if you can find anything else you need....it'll be tomorrow night before I can get stuff together to send anyway..



Ol' Hoss is doing just fine without..........he hasn't tried to kill me once in the last 4 months!! Not even once!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Back in the 70`s I worked on construction jobs with a fellow that did a lot of firewood cutting, he ran only Jonsereds. They all had silver top covers, if I remember correctly they were models 60, 62 ,601 and 621. He kept up cutting til he could retire somewhere around 1990 and had around 25 -27 saws and carcases in his storeage shed. Are there any parts worth salvageing from these saws? They would all have high hours of useage but only used and maintained by one man.


----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas....Texas is, well, Texas. First day went well. No AS at work though, more important things to do (hard to believe i know). Not gonna hear much from me except for maybe in the evenings. 

actually waiting on an ignition system and a few other things from Jay (sawgarage) for the 45. and hopefully those will get to the house before the move. Ive already scoped out a few places to go look for saws this weekend. 

Hope everybody is doing well


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> It has a handle on there like one with a chain break? No hurry Robin!




So it does John...Sorry my mistake, I missed that in the pics. There is no band however, just a shoe that pushes down on the clutch drum...if it works at all.. 

At first they also actuated an ign kill switch........but then everyone wore their recoil out from having to restart everytime the flag hit a branch. These were one of the first if not the very first attemt at a chain brake. This type was never installed on any saws from the factory...this was a dealer installed option.....good to have from a collector's point of view.....pretty much just extra weight from a cutters point of view....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> So it does John...Sorry my mistake, I missed that in the pics. There is no band however, just a shoe that pushes down on the clutch drum...if it works at all..
> 
> At first they also actuated an ign kill switch........but then everyone wore their recoil out from having to restart everytime the flag hit a branch. These were one of the first if not the very first attemt at a chain brake. This type was never installed on any saws from the factory...this was a dealer installed option.....good to have from a collector's point of view.....pretty much just extra weight from a cutters point of view....



I measured the bore best I could.Came up with 45mm.That sound right?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well fellas....Texas is, well, Texas. First day went well. No AS at work though, more important things to do (hard to believe i know). Not gonna hear much from me except for maybe in the evenings.
> 
> actually waiting on an ignition system and a few other things from Jay (sawgarage) for the 45. and hopefully those will get to the house before the move. Ive already scoped out a few places to go look for saws this weekend.
> 
> Hope everybody is doing well



Was wondering about you?First day went OK it sounds like.


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,the Ol got home a bit ago ,, happier than John in a dump full of saws.
politics at the job got to her and she been trying to get fired for awhile now.
her wish came tru today 
she got it timed to collect unemployment until SS kicks in.
now she wil do only volanteer work for no pay..
as long as she dont stay home all day !!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Was wondering about you?First day went OK it sounds like.



went real well, thanks John. Basically learning the ropes this week. Getting a feel for Solidworks, and there network management system SAP. I have a "safety seminar" tomorrow....woo hoo. I dont think they understood me when I told them I have manufacturing experience. Im the only one in the engineering dept thats actually run a brake press... among other things. Its going well though, good group of guys. Looking forward to the future.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> well fellas....Texas is, well, Texas. First day went well. No AS at work though, more important things to do (hard to believe i know). Not gonna hear much from me except for maybe in the evenings.
> 
> actually waiting on an ignition system and a few other things from Jay (sawgarage) for the 45. and hopefully those will get to the house before the move. Ive already scoped out a few places to go look for saws this weekend.
> 
> Hope everybody is doing well



texass ??

ya gotta have an android sumthin or other ?? phone ??
etc....??


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Back in the 70`s I worked on construction jobs with a fellow that did a lot of firewood cutting, he ran only Jonsereds. They all had silver top covers, if I remember correctly they were models 60, 62 ,601 and 621. He kept up cutting til he could retire somewhere around 1990 and had around 25 -27 saws and carcases in his storeage shed. Are there any parts worth salvageing from these saws? They would all have high hours of useage but only used and maintained by one man.



All the saws you mention are nearly the same....60 and 601 are non AV....the 62 and 621 are AV. Being so, the exteriors are quite different between the two types....however the P&Cs, igns, flywheels, carbs and cranks oil pumps are practically the same in all four. All very good tough saws from the same family. Strangely the 621 was a saw completely unto itself in the Jonsereds line up and few parts interchanged with others except carbs and igns. The cases, handles, recoils,AV mounts top covers and many other parts were 621 specific. Jonsereds was very best at making a part and using it on a number of different size and model saws......an example is the trigger handle that fits all saws of the same era (except the 60- 621) from the 49sp, 50, 51, 52/52E, 521, 66E, 70E, 80, 81, 801, and 90....this is just one example...they were big on interchangability and reduced startup production tooling.

As far as salvaged parts goes and it being worth it.....probably if one had patience to work ebay....things that are good movers like top covers without cracks sell pretty well I guess it all depends on the condition and the need......the need being less than it once was when there were a ton of these saws in the woods.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I measured the bore best I could.Came up with 45mm.That sound right?




Yep....45MM


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> went real well, thanks John. Basically learning the ropes this week. Getting a feel for Solidworks, and there network management system SAP. I have a "safety seminar" tomorrow....woo hoo. I dont think they understood me when I told them I have manufacturing experience. Im the only one in the engineering dept thats actually run a brake press... among other things. Its going well though, good group of guys. Looking forward to the future.



BEERgineering dept ??
oh no !! your working for stihl !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,the Ol got home a bit ago ,, happier than John in a dump full of saws.
> politics at the job got to her and she been trying to get fired for awhile now.
> her wish came tru today
> she got it timed to collect unemployment until SS kicks in.
> now she wil do only volanteer work for no pay..
> as long as she dont stay home all day !!!



Nah......She won't want to stay home with you all day :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> went real well, thanks John. Basically learning the ropes this week. Getting a feel for Solidworks, and there network management system SAP. I have a "safety seminar" tomorrow....woo hoo. I dont think they understood me when I told them I have manufacturing experience. Im the only one in the engineering dept thats actually run a brake press... among other things. Its going well though, good group of guys. Looking forward to the future.



Safety is #1 every where these days!We had to do safety meetings once a month!8 hr. class once a year and a 40 hr class every 5 yrs.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Safety is #1 every where these days!We had to do safety meetings once a month!8 hr. class once a year and a 40 hr class every 5 yrs.



We have one every Fri night just after beer-thirty.........sometimes they go on for hrs until everyone is wicked safe.......


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> texass ??
> 
> ya gotta have an android sumthin or other ?? phone ??
> etc....??



nope....i got a dumb phone. but soon as i get some checks in the bank. me and the ol get settled in...etc, ive thought about getting a nicer phone. i just cant make myself pay for internet on my phone, when i already pay for it at the house......


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> BEERgineering dept ??
> oh no !! your working for stihl !!



Lol, funny you should say that. a listing showed up for a design engineer at stihl a few weeks ago on a site I use.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> We have one every Fri night just after beer-thirty.........sometimes they go on for hrs until everyone is wicked safe.......



I never had any of them meetings!.............Well at work that is :hmm3grin2orange: Many many other times! Got to say I miss a little of that :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol, funny you should say that. a listing showed up for a design engineer at stihl a few weeks ago on a site I use.



What are you waiting on? VIGINIA BEACH ! P on Tx :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Shoulder is feeling better! I would like to go fire up the Kita! But I guess I will wait till tomorrow afternoon.Can't do it in the morning,the OL would be a little pissed! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> All the saws you mention are nearly the same....60 and 601 are non AV....the 62 and 621 are AV. Being so, the exteriors are quite different between the two types....however the P&Cs, igns, flywheels, carbs and cranks oil pumps are practically the same in all four. All very good tough saws from the same family. Strangely the 621 was a saw completely unto itself in the Jonsereds line up and few parts interchanged with others except carbs and igns. The cases, handles, recoils,AV mounts top covers and many other parts were 621 specific. Jonsereds was very best at making a part and using it on a number of different size and model saws......an example is the trigger handle that fits all saws of the same era (except the 60- 621) from the 49sp, 50, 51, 52/52E, 521, 66E, 70E, 80, 81, 801, and 90....this is just one example...they were big on interchangability and reduced startup production tooling.
> 
> As far as salvaged parts goes and it being worth it.....probably if one had patience to work ebay....things that are good movers like top covers without cracks sell pretty well I guess it all depends on the condition and the need......the need being less than it once was when there were a ton of these saws in the woods.



Thanks Robin,....I could likely have them all for just hauling them away but not likely worth the gas for the trip, better off to go a little further and pick up 50-70 Homelite XL12`s and XLA`s......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I gotta round Dan and Doug up when I get back home and get out to the island to hold a safety meeting and cook some crustys. Should be a few crustys in shallow water by now.......LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hows the project coming along Jerry?


----------



## jimdad07

Chatter boxes tonight. I just came in from working on the shop. Loft floor is all framed up and the board and batten siding is going on this section, then the roof. I have to do it this way to move all of my tools inside this one so I can take down the other shop. I made a wicked deal today for some shop tools for the new shop. A buddy of mine inherited a his uncle's place when he passed and it had a woodshop on it. He has never used any of the tools but has kept them halfway maintained in case he ever got into woodworking. I am getting a cast iron top table saw, a stand alone bandsaw, a shaper, a router table, a scroll saw and a bench top sander for $600. I took Friday and Monday off so I am going down Friday to haul it all home. Can't wait for this haul.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Chatter boxes tonight. I just came in from working on the shop. Loft floor is all framed up and the board and batten siding is going on this section, then the roof. I have to do it this way to move all of my tools inside this one so I can take down the other shop. I made a wicked deal today for some shop tools for the new shop. A buddy of mine inherited a his uncle's place when he passed and it had a woodshop on it. He has never used any of the tools but has kept them halfway maintained in case he ever got into woodworking. I am getting a cast iron top table saw, a stand alone bandsaw, a shaper, a router table, a scroll saw and a bench top sander for $600. I took Friday and Monday off so I am going down Friday to haul it all home. Can't wait for this haul.



Sounds like a good deal!Now get your ass down here and build my shop! NOW :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to go to bed, have to be to work early tomorrow. You guys have a good night.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to go to bed, have to be to work early tomorrow. You guys have a good night.



Nite Jim


----------



## dancan

Where's the sideshift ZZZSlacker ?


----------



## Cantdog

He moved to Slackersville...said he needed his own zip code........him and Hoss left in the middle of the night, just before the heavy rain hit.....I bet he's wanting a nice hot cup of coffee about now...mmmmm...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Robin,....I could likely have them all for just hauling them away but not likely worth the gas for the trip, better off to go a little further and pick up 50-70 Homelite XL12`s and XLA`s......LOL




I've always found the worth of any type of machine is time related. Every thing that is made obsolete by the newer version falls to disfavor and many are scrapped...then at some point the item becomes desirable to collectors for it historical significance or the fact that it still can be use for it's intended purpose. But by then the amount of parts units has become scarce, so the price goes up. The 621 is to Jonsereds, what the SXLAO was to Homelite....a very long production, robust, all around mid sized power saw ...but of course better with good AV and a real muffler that didn't point at the operator.....the power of the two were similar. With the SXL haveing 2 more cc, but the Jonsereds with a more advanced loop scavenged design. I have a nice running 601 (non AV) that is more like a SXL but quieter and does not seem to have as much vibration as my SXLs. 

Go get them all that would only be an additional 70-90 saws to house....LOL!!


----------



## little possum

I guess if nobody else will wake up to take the slacker title, I will.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey LP...WZZZZup???


----------



## little possum

Fixin to head to the millwork shop. Been pretty busy lately


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I'm headed to the shop myself...I am part way through refinishing a large Shaker style, cherry extension table that I built for a client 25 yrs ago....booooring.....sanding/scraping a lot..it will come out nice but I'll have at least 40hrs in it...


----------



## tbone75

Slacker checking in.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Muffler is close to 2" thick.





tbone75 said:


> He sent a chain and a muffler gasket in a bag with the saw.So I should be able to use it? I have a problem loosing thing at times! LOL The bolts I need should be 2-1/2" OAL or 2-1/4" without the head. LOL




John the muffler on my 621 is a tad less than 2.5" thick and uses a 2 7/8" bolt (under the head) I have the same type muffler on another saw that is 2 1/8" thick and uses a 2 3/8" bolt (under the head)...........please make sure of what you need as I have plenty of 2 3/8" bolts but no 2 7/8" bolts . Look it over closely and let me know for sure which ones you need.... I also did find a cap with a chain...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> John the muffler on my 621 is a tad less than 2.5" thick and uses a 2 7/8" bolt (under the head) I have the same type muffler on another saw that is 2 1/8" thick and uses a 2 3/8" bolt (under the head)...........please make sure of what you need as I have plenty of 2 3/8" bolts but no 2 7/8" bolts . Look it over closely and let me know for sure which ones you need.... I also did find a cap with a chain...



CHAIN ???

ooooohh,,you got his interest now !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> CHAIN ???
> 
> ooooohh,,you got his interest now !




When I said I'd "Give it to him" I didn't meen it that way!!! LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hows the project coming along Jerry?



Project was completed on Friday, at least my part of it is done. I was taken out to supper last evening as it was my last day in San Fran. I am heading home this morning, off to the airport for me. Hope to be home by 12 this evening.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John the muffler on my 621 is a tad less than 2.5" thick and uses a 2 7/8" bolt (under the head) I have the same type muffler on another saw that is 2 1/8" thick and uses a 2 3/8" bolt (under the head)...........please make sure of what you need as I have plenty of 2 3/8" bolts but no 2 7/8" bolts . Look it over closely and let me know for sure which ones you need.... I also did find a cap with a chain...



The 2-3/8 would be perfect!Amazing the oil cap still has the chain on it! LOL Thanks Robin! No need to rush,anytime you have time to send them! Not so much slacking today.Been out mowing grass. Swapped a coil out on a 350 with the 346 so it would have the unlimited coil.Still need one more black coil for the 350 Smurf saw. :hmm3grin2orange: Now if the OL would get out of bed I could go start some saws!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> When I said I'd "Give it to him" I didn't meen it that way!!! LOL!!!



I think Ron wants someone to beat the chit out of me! :help:


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of SLACKERS today!Fired the Kita up :msp_thumbdn: It will idle now but still not just right?Revs real good! I can hear a hissing sound when its just sitting there? Vent maybe? The 346 is NICE ! Runs very very good! Idles down just a little to slow.May need a kit for the carb? Then gave Jonny Red a try.Nothing,no gas getting to it.Pulled the carb off,everything is hard as a rock in there. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Robin I could use a couple more parts! :help: On/Off switch is busted,And what ever holds the choke rod to the carb? Someone made carb gaskets for it.They look OK ? What is the plastic thing with the fuel lines running to it?Anything in there I need to look at?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Project was completed on Friday, at least my part of it is done. I was taken out to supper last evening as it was my last day in San Fran. I am heading home this morning, off to the airport for me. Hope to be home by 12 this evening.



!!!!! DO NOT BE ALARMED !!!!!​
I had a talk with the pilot and the FAA and Jerry's flight will look a little erratic on the radar but the preflight has been filed and the special low level passes over the following states has been approved .


Texas
Tennessee
Alabama
Arkansas
Ohio
North Carolina
New York
New Hampshire 
Maine
Minnesota
Kansas
Missouri
South Carolina
California
Maryland
Georgia
Indiana
Michigan
Illinois
Oregon​
Jerry will be informed when it is time to preform the special "Canadian Flush Salute" .
The airline was sorry to not be able to include any other states at this time but if you insert the name of your state >here< a special effort will be made on Jerry's next return .
The Norway , New Zealand and Australia "Canadian Flush Salute" tour dates will be announced in the future .

Remember , "Please Look Up !" is our moto .​


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> !!!!! DO NOT BE ALARMED !!!!!​
> I had a talk with the pilot and the FAA and Jerry's flight will look a little erratic on the radar but the preflight has been filed and the special low level passes over the following states has been approved .
> 
> 
> Texas
> Tennessee
> Alabama
> Arkansas
> Ohio
> North Carolina
> New York
> New Hampshire
> Maine
> Minnesota
> Kansas
> Missouri
> South Carolina
> California
> Maryland
> Georgia
> Indiana
> Michigan
> Illinois
> Oregon​
> Jerry will be informed when it is time to preform the special "Canadian Flush Salute" .
> The airline was sorry to not be able to include any other states at this time but if you insert the name of your state >here< a special effort will be made on Jerry's next return .
> The Norway , New Zealand and Australia "Canadian Flush Salute" tour dates will be announced in the future .
> 
> Remember , "Please Look Up !" is our moto .​



Dan you are messed up !:hmm3grin2orange: I will give you a E for effort ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

E is better than nuthin' I'll take it LOL


I got the main mower I use fixed up and running , I put a nice new blade on it and tested it on a small patch of grass at the shop , 
I even managed to find some hidden gravel to sharpen up my new blade :frown:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> E is better than nuthin' I'll take it LOL
> 
> 
> I got the main mower I use fixed up and running , I put a nice new blade on it and tested it on a small patch of grass at the shop ,
> I even managed to find some hidden gravel to sharpen up my new blade :frown:



You may as well just go straight for the gravel pile as soon as you put a new blade on! LOL About what I do :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> !!!!! DO NOT BE ALARMED !!!!!​
> I had a talk with the pilot and the FAA and Jerry's flight will look a little erratic on the radar but the preflight has been filed and the special low level passes over the following states has been approved .
> 
> 
> Texas
> Tennessee
> Alabama
> Arkansas
> Ohio
> North Carolina
> New York
> New Hampshire
> Maine
> Minnesota
> Kansas
> Missouri
> South Carolina
> California
> Maryland
> Georgia
> Indiana
> Michigan
> Illinois
> Oregon​
> Jerry will be informed when it is time to preform the special "Canadian Flush Salute" .
> The airline was sorry to not be able to include any other states at this time but if you insert the name of your state >here< a special effort will be made on Jerry's next return .
> The Norway , New Zealand and Australia "Canadian Flush Salute" tour dates will be announced in the future .
> 
> Remember , "Please Look Up !" is our moto .​





Dan,,your just SICK !!


----------



## tbone75

Took care of the weedwhacking for a while! Sprayed 4 gals. of grass and weed killer :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I am wondering if my port work on the Kita is muffed up? To get it to idle I got the screw cranked way in? And the L side about 3/4 turn out.Really starting to think that cab was OK?Now where is the problem?Could my flywheel be off just enough to make it act like that?It does start much better now with the new carb! It don't act like any air leak I know of?Where the hell is the brains at tonight?? We all know I don't have one! Ron took it away so I won't hurt myself LOL


----------



## tbone75

Found carb kits on fleabay for 7.30 shipped for the J-Red,said it also fit some other saws I have so I got 2. LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys are making it way to easy for Jerry to catch up! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jimdad07

Tonight on the AS forum: John King's one man Slug fest:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Tonight on the AS forum: John King's one man Slug fest:hmm3grin2orange:



Sure seems like it :msp_sad: I can only talk to myself so much in one day! I run out of answers :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

You all is stihl a bunch of SLACKERS :msp_flapper:


----------



## dancan

Beautirest time is aver because it aint workin' for y'all , it's Doughnut makin' time .


----------



## tbone75

Good morning slackers.


----------



## Cantdog

Good morning All........another dreary, dark. rainy day here.....more sanding today...joy..


----------



## tbone75

Just a slight chance of rain today.Hope it don't,need to do some more mowing. Got 9 hrs. on the new mower already! First one I have had the meter worked on ! LOL Be interesting to see just how much I mow a year?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin I could use a couple more parts! :help: On/Off switch is busted,And what ever holds the choke rod to the carb? Someone made carb gaskets for it.They look OK ? What is the plastic thing with the fuel lines running to it?Anything in there I need to look at?



The choke rod is held to the carb by a small brass cotter pin. Not sure on a switch but may have one. I'll look around when i get to the shop this morning. The white plastic thing has nothing in it. It is the mount for the tank vent, which should rattle when you shake it, and the fuel line conection. The line from that block to the carb is special, as you'll see it is different sizes on either end. The line in the tank that hooks to that block and runs to the fuel filter is just a regular piece of fuel line. If it has the original fuel filter still on it, that can be cleaned and reused. Take out the screw in the end and take it apart...you'll see a sintered bronze inner filter and a felt outer. I usually soak the felt in lacquer thinner for a while or longer if it's varnished up...blow it out and reuse. Back in the day you could buy just those felts at the dealer and change the filter on the saw without having to disturb or remover the filter body. If it has the original feul line, you'll see a crimped metal deal on the filter end and the block end of the in tank line. If you have to replace the line, don't try to change the crimp...simply remove both and put them on the new line and slide them up (or down) out of the way, put the line on the barbs then slide the metal deals on over the hose and barb useing needle nosed pliers or a screw driver. These assure that the fuelline won't fall off in use. I'll let you know what I find at the shop for parts and will also set aside a set of 2 3/8" bolts and the oil cap.


----------



## roncoinc

Interesting day yestday..

Sent off a box full of junk saw parts to start.

then some work on garden,was chuckling to myself as i got the compost into the garden boxes and a friend of mine that has a greenhouse said "that Myers poop is good stuff" ..
we both get our crap from an old fellow named Jacob Myers that raises black angus beef critters,come to find out he is a retired 4 star air force general.
Just seems funny when i think of the Myers name i think of poop !! 

Mixed up some permethrin in a garden sprayer for the OL to spray at her sons house as she got three ticks on her walking on the grass already..moving the lawn tractor the garden hose got caught and i had to lift the back of the mower up.
OL started it up and it started blowing oil out crankcase vent all over the place.. she thot she blew the motor but just excess blowing out from tipping it.
then the sprayer failed,need a new one.
After planting i had left garden hose on and it burst sometime after dark and ran the pump i dont know how many hours until i had no water pressure  , now need a new hose.
Ol's first day of retirement was stimulating 
got a bunch of stuff to take care of now today and a whacker and an old poulan saw to fix for an old guy.

good thing i dont got a Job,,would never get anything done !!


----------



## Cantdog

Sounds like you had quite a day Ron...seems like TSHTF all at once sometimes!!


----------



## roncoinc

SLACKERS !!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/nRH0jhuc1r4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Cantdog

LOL It looks like you're having a better day today!!LOLOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL It looks like you're having a better day today!!LOLOL!!!



Taint nuthin like some Willie ta make yer feel betterer


----------



## RandyMac

Mornin' guys.


----------



## MacLaren

Good mornin. If you need anything just say Randy.


----------



## RandyMac

Sure enough lad, thank you.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Mornin' guys.



Hi Randy,so sorry to hear about your brother.


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Hi Randy,so sorry to hear about your brother.



Thanks, it won't get any easier for awhile, I'm settling out his stuff today.
I expect to be on the phone a lot.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Thanks, it won't get any easier for awhile, I'm settling out his stuff today.
> I expect to be on the phone a lot.



Nothing but time will help.Anything I can do please ask?


----------



## RandyMac

One of the things I need to do right away is break in to a lock box. I have a key, but no combination, I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> One of the things I need to do right away is break in to a lock box. I have a key, but no combination, I don't know what to do with it.



Can you take it to a lock smith? Maybe try to cut it open? If its one with exposed hinges you can cut them off?


----------



## Cantdog

I guess I missed something concerning Randy's brother.....sounds like he has escaped this "veil of tears" and is no longer with us.....Very sorry to hear this Randy...my condolences....


----------



## tbone75

I guess the grass is dry enough now.I better get to riding in circles  May go get some mater plants after bit? For some strange reason I didn't put up my mini green house this year? Must have been a Slug attack!  OL picked some strawberries yesterday already! Now if I can keep the animals out of them?Got a Possum last night almost in them!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> ..... Got 9 hrs. on the new mower ....





So ......... We'll get to see how much time you you spend sittin' on your azz when you claim to be workin' , maybe we should call your OL and get her to install a few more of them hour meters aroud the house LOL .


----------



## dancan

Sorry to hear about the loss Randy .


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i can't find anything about it but i'm guessing your brother passed on. if that is so i offer my condolences. death sucks a big one. praying for peace for you and your family. jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good day all, made it back safely, got home about 1am this morning and have been slacking a bit. Randy, you need to fill us in on this thread, you know we don`t get out much and I have not heard what is going on with you or what happened to your brother. I take it he has passed on and if this is so you have my deepest condolences. Keep us posted.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good day all, made it back safely, got home about 1am this morning and have been slacking a bit. Randy, you need to fill us in on this thread, you know we don`t get out much and I have not heard what is going on with you or what happened to your brother. I take it he has passed on and if this is so you have my deepest condolences. Keep us posted.



http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/200473.htm Click here.

Sorry for your loss, Randy. Let us know if you need any assistance.


----------



## sefh3

Glad you made it home Jerry.

Sounds like the trip was good.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I guess the grass is dry enough now.I better get to riding in circles  May go get some mater plants after bit? For some strange reason I didn't put up my mini green house this year? Must have been a Slug attack!  OL picked some strawberries yesterday already! Now if I can keep the animals out of them?Got a Possum last night almost in them!



Wanna come mow my grass when you done. It's needing it. If these kids activities would slow down a bit, it would get cut. Or I guess I need to rig up some lights on the front of my mower.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Wanna come mow my grass when you done. It's needing it. If these kids activities would slow down a bit, it would get cut. Or I guess I need to rig up some lights on the front of my mower.



Nah got enough to mow now! LOL I even cut it down to about 4 acres! Plus its all hill side!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> So ......... We'll get to see how much time you you spend sittin' on your azz when you claim to be workin' , maybe we should call your OL and get her to install a few more of them hour meters aroud the house LOL .



All you need is one on my arse to tell the story! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Got me a new toy to try out! Let you know how it works later tonight.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John.....I think I have found everything you needed/asked for....Anything else???


That choke rod installs just like in the pic, look close and you'll notice a flat spot on the side of the rod, that goes toward the choke arm on the carb.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Glad you made it home Jerry.
> 
> Sounds like the trip was good.



Thanks Scott, it was a very good trip, did a lot and had a very good time out there.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Scott, it was a very good trip, did a lot and had a very good time out there.



Yep...welcome back ol' boy...you're coming in alot clearer now...everything was a little fuzzy when you were broadcasting from the left side......maybe it was that ol' beat laptop or the Stellas....or both......LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey John.....I think I have found everything you needed/asked for....Anything else???
> 
> 
> That choke rod installs just like in the pic, look close and you'll notice a flat spot on the side of the rod, that goes toward the choke arm on the carb.



You got me all fixed up!! uttahere2: There is one more thing I want to ask about.This saw has a 1/4" bolt holding the air filter cover on.Works just fine,but what is suppose to be in there?Nothing I really got to have,just curious?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep...welcome back ol' boy...you're coming in alot clearer now...everything was a little fuzzy when you were broadcasting from the left side......maybe it was that ol' beat laptop or the Stellas....or both......LOL!!!



A little of both I bet, that laptop is ready for the boneyard, got to pick up an Apple. The nerds like them the best.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A little of both I bet, that laptop is ready for the boneyard, got to pick up an Apple. The nerds like them the best.



Ron nerd don't like them?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron nerd don't like them?



You are correct.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Ron nerd don't like them?



And he doesn't like Stihl's either.

He's missing out!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You are correct.



Whats wrong with the Apple?


----------



## tbone75

Done mowing for the day.Do some more tomorrow I guess? LOL Going to try getting one of the old mowers going to mow the bad parts.My pathway down to the creek and blackberry patch.There are a little bit on this side of the creek.And some raspberries too! Usually only get enough for one pie out of the raspberries :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dancan

Gonna be a busy weekend for me , 2 house lots to cut , I'd better the old wippersnipper sharpened up LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Gonna be a busy weekend for me , 2 house lots to cut , I'd better the old wippersnipper sharpened up LOL



More brush cutting? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

And some shrubs .......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You got me all fixed up!! uttahere2: There is one more thing I want to ask about.This saw has a 1/4" bolt holding the air filter cover on.Works just fine,but what is suppose to be in there?Nothing I really got to have,just curious?




It has a bolt that has a large round, knurled head with a screwdriver slot in it too. Is it really 1/4"?? Or is still metric?? If it hasn't been tapped out sae I might have one of those in stock too.....and if it has been "Americanized"...after looking at the IPLS I can send you a new airfilter stack as well. The other thing you asked about was the airfilter cover....I don't have an extra but I could send you one for an 80...the only difference is the 80 is just round and doesn't have the flat bottom of the 621..might look better than a broken one. I'll scrounge around in the morning at the shop an see what I got in stock, take a couple pics. so you can see what the difference is. Check and see is the airfilter bolt is SAE or metric and let me know...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> It has a bolt that has a large round, knurled head with a screwdriver slot in it too. Is it really 1/4"?? Or is still metric?? If it hasn't been tapped out sae I might have one of those in stock too.....and if it has been "Americanized"...after looking at the IPLS I can send you a new airfilter stack as well. The other thing you asked about was the airfilter cover....I don't have an extra but I could send you one for an 80...the only difference is the 80 is just round and doesn't have the flat bottom of the 621..might look better than a broken one. I'll scrounge around in the morning at the shop an see what I got in stock, take a couple pics. so you can see what the difference is. Check and see is the airfilter bolt is SAE or metric and let me know...



I will check that in just a bit! Thanks a bunch Robin!!  Got to go get some paint for the top cover.May as well make it purdy LOL I have a IPL for it,but can't find one with the chain break so far? I just want to see if and how it works?And if anything is missing?Not likely to find any parts for the brake?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I will check that in just a bit! Thanks a bunch Robin!!  Got to go get some paint for the top cover.May as well make it purdy LOL I have a IPL for it,but can't find one with the chain break so far? I just want to see if and how it works?And if anything is missing?Not likely to find any parts for the brake?




As I said, those chain brakes were never sold on those saws. They were a dealer only option you could buy and the dealer would install it for you. That's why they aren't in the IPLs.. They didn't work for chit..but look cool and if they are hooked up to the ign is a cool way to shut the saw off...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> As I said, those chain brakes were never sold on those saws. They were a dealer only option you could buy and the dealer would install it for you. That's why they aren't in the IPLs.. They didn't work for chit..but look cool and if they are hooked up to the ign is a cool way to shut the saw off...LOL!!



It kinda looks like a switch on there?


----------



## pioneerguy600

A lot of 046/460 stuff came in while I was out Cali way, got another saw on the way also. Should soon have enough stuff to start a build on one or two. The new Meteor pistons look better than the OEM ones do now. Not shure which ones I will use til I weigh and open up the windows in both. Ron`s last acqusition is in the mail also, might be a few parts I can use from it also....:smile2::smile2:


----------



## Cantdog

The way they were supposed to work was, when the brake was activated the wire from the kill switch went to the center of the plunger, which is inside that black plastic deal, and when the plunger deployed, the shoe jambed against the outside of the clutch drum and grounded the ign out and hopefully slowed the sprocket down too.....and that my friend is why all those old stock Jonsereds switches have two spade terminals...one wire to the coil and one wire to the chainbrake........yours have a wire to the chainbrake??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A lot of 046/460 stuff came in while I was out Cali way, got another saw on the way also. Should soon have enough stuff to start a build on one or two. The new Meteor pistons look better than the OEM ones do now. Not shure which ones I will use til I weigh and open up the windows in both. Ron`s last acqusition is in the mail also, might be a few parts I can use from it also....:smile2::smile2:



How many of them thing you got in the works now? 4-5 ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> The way they were supposed to work was, when the brake was activated the wire from the kill switch went to the center of the plunger, which is inside that black plastic deal, and when the plunger deployed, the shoe jambed against the outside of the clutch drum and grounded the ign out and hopefully slowed the sprocket down too.....and that my friend is why all those old stock Jonsereds switches have two spade terminals...one wire to the coil and one wire to the chainbrake........yours have a wire to the chainbrake??



It has a wire running down inside the saw going to some where? LOL I will try and see if it goes into the brake?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> It has a wire running down inside the saw going to some where? LOL I will try and see if it goes into the brake?



If it goes inside and down on the right side it probably does....if it goes up into the top cover it goes the the coil..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How many of them thing you got in the works now? 4-5 ?



Seven or so if I count all the parts saws.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> If it goes inside and down on the right side it probably does....if it goes up into the top cover it goes the the coil..



It has a wire running to it. LOL And the air filter thing is taped out to 1/4-20 :msp_mad:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> It has a wire running to it. LOL And the air filter thing is taped out to 1/4-20 :msp_mad:



Cool...perhaps yours still works...that would be sweet!! No problem on the airfilter stack..I'll send you another along with the correct bolt.....pics tomorrow...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Cool...perhaps yours still works...that would be sweet!! No problem on the airfilter stack..I'll send you another along with the correct bolt.....pics tomorrow...



Thanks again Robin! We will have this baby looking and running like new! This thing looks very well built!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Thanks again Robin! We will have this baby looking and running like new! This thing looks very well built!



No problem John...they are very well built...way ahead of their time....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No problem John...they are very well built...way ahead of their time....



Going to be a lot of fun to try out! Its only a little heavier than new ones.May look around for a real J-Red bar for it?If I can find one that says J-Red on it.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Going to be a lot of fun to try out! Its only a little heavier than new ones.May look around for a real J-Red bar for it?If I can find one that says J-Red on it.



Remember John....it's not a Jonsered...yours is a Jonsereds...I think the best you can do is a new Total Super Bar... those were the stock bars and are still available from a Jonsered dealer.....kinda pricy but are wicked good bars made by Tsmura...here's a couple pics of one..


----------



## Cantdog

Where have all the ZZZlackers gone??? Trying to get a jump on tomorrows ZZlackness?????


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been busier than a one armed paper hanger trying to get all my stuff put away from my Cali trip. Been sorting out boxes of 046/460 parts also, got enough parts to get started on a couple. Ran through two loads of wash to, my wife stayed out in Cali with my daughter for another week so I got some household chores to take care of....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been busier than a one armed paper hanger trying to get all my stuff put away from my Cali trip. Been sorting out boxes of 046/460 parts also, got enough parts to get started on a couple. Ran through two loads of wash to, my wife stayed out in Cali with my daughter for another week so I got some household chores to take care of....LOL



You actually have an excuse to be slack....Good luck on your builds...keep us inform on the progress!!LOL!!


----------



## PB

Evening boys. Been busy as hell here lately. I drove almost 700 miles in the past 3 days to various blueberry fields. Get to drive another 180 miles tomorrow to plant some clones up in northern Maine. I don't mind that trip, it is truly beautiful up there. On top of a mountain surrounded by thousands of acres of timber company land. You can see Katahdin to the NE, Mt. Washington to the west (good days) and a bunch of smaller peaks from the upper fields. Lots of moose too, probably not this time of year though. Robin, i was down your way last week. Drove right by your shop actually going down to some fields in Surry and over into Penobscot. If you see a bunch of stakes out in Allen's fields on 15, I put those there. 

No traveling on Friday. I get to dissect 900 flowers. Saturday is yard sale day and then Sunday is the GTG. 

Next week doesn't look much more relaxed either. :msp_mellow: Oh well, it is only a few weeks a year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You actually have an excuse to be slack....Good luck on your builds...keep us inform on the progress!!LOL!!



Will do.


----------



## Cantdog

Well you certainly aren't ZZlacking, PB. 

I have been in the shop for the last 3 days refinishing a cherry extension table I built 21 yrs ago. I found my signature and the build date today...I had forgotten I'd signed it. When I was young I thought "how neat it would be" to care for things I had built in an earlier time, when I was older...in my "golden years".......what an idiot......


----------



## pioneerguy600

On my way out to Cali the plane flew straight down the coast from Truro on the Bay of Fundy crossed over the Bay at Saint Johns and followed the coast to Long Beach NY and out to the mouth of the Delaware river, the up it to the airport. It was absolutely clear and I could see a high mountain well back from the coast that had snow on it, the stewardess asked me what mountain that was, would that be mount Katahdin?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> On my way out to Cali the plane flew straight down the coast from Truro on the Bay of Fundy crossed over the Bay at Saint Johns and followed the coast to Long Beach NY and out to the mouth of the Delaware river, the up it to the airport. It was absolutely clear and I could see a high mountain well back from the coast that had snow on it, the stewardess asked me what mountain that was, would that be mount Katahdin?



Yes it would...I was at a place 2 weeks ago where I could see Katahdin in the distance and it still had snowcap..


----------



## tbone75

Sorry I fell asleep! LOL Now it could be a long night? Done tried getting back to sleep? :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Remember John....it's not a Jonsered...yours is a Jonsereds...I think the best you can do is a new Total Super Bar... those were the stock bars and are still available from a Jonsered dealer.....kinda pricy but are wicked good bars made by Tsmura...here's a couple pics of one..



Yep them bars look real good on there!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yes it would...I was at a place 2 weeks ago where I could see Katahdin in the distance and it still had snowcap..



Whew, that`s great, I told her I thought that was it and she was going to look it up when she got home to Kansas. It stood out against that dark green color that completely surrounded it on that fine morning.


----------



## dancan

OK , it's ZZZSlack:52 am , time to get goin' .


----------



## Cantdog

I'm here..... ZZZslackin along as usual.....


----------



## dancan

My flippy cap hedge trimmer is stihl better than yours !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> My flippy cap hedge trimmer is stihl better than yours !



I don't know......my flippy cap Kombi is Stihl pretty good...after they recalled and replaced the flippy cap!! Funny thing was the guy put a half tank of fuel in it to make sure the new flippy cap was tight, so the other day I had to knock down some little saplings to make space for clean fill at the shop and the flipping thing just barely got the job done it was running so poorly. The next day I decided to find out why but when I fueled it and started it up...it ran fine and has ever since. Perhaps it had a drop of water or something in the carb......it's flippin fine now.....but I don't have the flippin hedge trimmer attchment......


----------



## farrell

mornin fellas!
whats new and exciting?
got my turkey on monday tryin to get my brother one now............
workin the OT as much as i can:msp_sleep:
my car needs a lot of work for inspection:msp_sad: so far $500 in parts alone and not sure what its gonna cost to weld the frame:msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yes it would...I was at a place 2 weeks ago where I could see Katahdin in the distance and it still had snowcap..



It could be Mt. K ,,,but i would think looking from south to north Mt. Washington being more than 1,000 ft higher and closer would stand out more ??
Or it could be a cloud bank that likes to hang close them mountains.
Wx on Mt.W right now,8am is,27f deg,with freezing fog and %100 humidity.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin fellas!
> whats new and exciting?
> got my turkey on monday tryin to get my brother one now............
> workin the OT as much as i can:msp_sleep:
> my car needs a lot of work for inspection:msp_sad: so far $500 in parts alone and not sure what its gonna cost to weld the frame:msp_sad:



Been wondering where you wuz.
was going to ask about a "trophy" turkey.
had one in the yard had a beard so long he was almost tripping over it !! touched the ground then bent and dragged along under him..looked about 1/2 the size of my lawn tractor when he walked by it


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> It could be Mt. K ,,,but i would think looking from south to north Mt. Washington being more than 1,000 ft higher and closer would stand out more ??
> Or it could be a cloud bank that likes to hang close them mountains.
> Wx on Mt.W right now,8am is,27f deg,with freezing fog and %100 humidity.



It was just before we reached Portland Maine , sort of in between Saint John NB and Portland. Distances are deceiving from the air but that is how it appeared to line up looking in from the coast.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was just before we reached Portland Maine , sort of in between Saint John NB and Portland. Distances are deceiving from the air but that is how it appeared to line up looking in from the coast.



Ok,sounded like you were down in MD.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> mornin fellas!
> whats new and exciting?
> got my turkey on monday tryin to get my brother one now............
> workin the OT as much as i can:msp_sleep:
> my car needs a lot of work for inspection:msp_sad: so far $500 in parts alone and not sure what its gonna cost to weld the frame:msp_sad:



About time you got that turkey! LOL Weld the frame?That don't sound good!


----------



## RandyMac

Jerry, did you go see the Sequoias?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Jerry, did you go see the Sequoias?



That was one thing I didn't get to see when I was out there.Stayed in Grants Pass for 2 weeks.Got just over the Cali. border to look at something?Went up to Crater Lake!Man that was something to see! I did like the salt and pepper looking beach.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> It could be Mt. K ,,,but i would think looking from south to north Mt. Washington being more than 1,000 ft higher and closer would stand out more ??
> Or it could be a cloud bank that likes to hang close them mountains.
> Wx on Mt.W right now,8am is,27f deg,with freezing fog and %100 humidity.



Could be.....Mt Washington is part of the Presidential Range so it would have been accompanied by other mountains. Katahdin stands pretty much by
itself. Jerry could have also seen Sugarloaf from that altitude...if he was close to Portland I would the Sugarloaf or Washington but if he were over Penobscot Bay/Mount Desert area the I gotta say Katahdin.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was just before we reached Portland Maine , sort of in between Saint John NB and Portland. Distances are deceiving from the air but that is how it appeared to line up looking in from the coast.



About halfway between St John (not you John... I know you ain't no Saint) and Portland would be Penobscot Bay area and on a clear day you can see Katahdin from Cadillac Mt. on Mount Desert Island so I if what Jerry saw was basically one mountain by itself with snowcap then that is what he saw....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> About halfway between St John (not you John... I know you ain't no Saint) and Portland would be Penobscot Bay area and on a clear day you can see Katahdin from Cadillac Mt. on Mount Desert Island so I if what Jerry saw was basically one mountain by itself with snowcap then that is what he saw....



You got me! I am sure no saint!


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Jerry, did you go see the Sequoias?



No, not as far as I know. I did ask where to look for them but did not get any replies. I got up as far as Clear Lake in Napa Valley region and as far as Fort Bragg on the coast. Next trip out that way I may have more time for trips and will go looking for more specific trees. I know I have to get back up North into Del Norte, Siskiyou and Humbolt counties and do Grants Pass.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Could be.....Mt Washington is part of the Presidential Range so it would have been accompanied by other mountains. Katahdin stands pretty much by
> itself. Jerry could have also seen Sugarloaf from that altitude...if he was close to Portland I would the Sugarloaf or Washington but if he were over Penobscot Bay/Mount Desert area the I gotta say Katahdin.



This mountain stood alone and was shaped exactly as Katahdyn.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> This mountain stood alone and was shaped exactly as Katahdyn.



LOL!! Well if it was shaped like Katahdin and stood alone then I guess you called it right....


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> That was one thing I didn't get to see when I was out there.Stayed in Grants Pass for 2 weeks.Got just over the Cali. border to look at something?Went up to Crater Lake!Man that was something to see! I did like the salt and pepper looking beach.



You were less than an hour away from some of the greatest trees on Earth.

Jerry, they are in the Sierras, south of Tahoe. There are several groves, most are easily accessible.
I like the Mariposa Grove.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Well if it was shaped like Katahdin and stood alone then I guess you called it right....



If I didn`t get it right I guess that stewardess will be pissed with me, she asked me questions constantly about the coast, every little town starting at Truro, Cape Chignecto and on down the coast til we reached Long Beach just outside NY. She thought I was a walking encyclopedia, little does she know....LOL


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> You were less than an hour away from some of the greatest trees on Earth.
> 
> Jerry, they are in the Sierras, south of Tahoe. There are several groves, most are easily accessible.
> I like the Mariposa Grove.



I was up there at Tahoe too! dang that sucks I missed them!


----------



## Cantdog

St John......I meen John....I mispoke about the round airfilter cover from a 80 working on the 621....the one from a 621 will work on an 80 but not the other way around. The handle on the 621 is to high and that is why the 621 covers have that flat spot on the bottom. Here is a pic of the stack and bolt with wavy washer and I also picked up a chain you might be interested in......LOL Now that was one frugal Yankee!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> You were less than an hour away from some of the greatest trees on Earth.
> 
> Jerry, they are in the Sierras, south of Tahoe. There are several groves, most are easily accessible.
> I like the Mariposa Grove.



South of Tahoe I have been but only on my way out of South Lake Tahoe out to Placerville,Auburn and Grass City, then back down to Sacremento and eventually San Fran.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> St John......I meen John....I mispoke about the round airfilter cover from a 80 working on the 621....the one from a 621 will work on an 80 but not the other way around. The handle on the 621 is to high and that is why the 621 covers have that flat spot on the bottom. Here is a pic of the stack and bolt with wavy washer and I also picked up a chain you might be interested in......LOL Now that was one frugal Yankee!!!!



 I will pass on the chain  Now everything else there is just what I need!That will get me all fixed up! I do have a couple chains just like that laying around here.LOL I save them for fence row cutting!


----------



## tbone75

Think I will go tinker with the Kita.Soon as the back cheers up I will go cut on a log with it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just looked up Mariposa Grove and I was closer to it than I thought earlier. I have been over to Manteca and Oakdale on the 580. It looks like it would only be a short hop along the 120 from Oakdale to get to the Mariposa Grove.


----------



## RandyMac

Little Ray lives somewhere near there, he knows where the good ones are.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Little Ray lives somewhere near there, he knows where the good ones are.



Is he a member on here?


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is he a member on here?



yep, raycarr.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> yep, raycarr.



OK, I do remember getting a post from him asking if I had seen the sequios, only one post and after I answered it heard no more. I will try getting in touch with him the next trip out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had a bunch of trouble with my laptop computer this last trip out to Cali. It got roughed up in my luggage, the screen got broke and I replaced it with a new one but it is still giving me trouble at times it will work good. Then it will just up and quit when I am typing on it or it will switch pages or switch to another server all on its own so it has some internal damage that needs to be fixed or I will just have to get a new one. Actually the old computer I fixed up a couple of years back out there works better but is brutally slow....LOL


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Been wondering where you wuz.
> was going to ask about a "trophy" turkey.
> had one in the yard had a beard so long he was almost tripping over it !! touched the ground then bent and dragged along under him..looked about 1/2 the size of my lawn tractor when he walked by it



did he shuffle his feet so his spurs wouldnt poke him in the a$$?
that would be a dandy to take:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan,...check out KI site when you get home. several orange saws and one red 65cc on there just waiting for you...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> did he shuffle his feet so his spurs wouldnt poke him in the a$$?
> that would be a dandy to take:msp_biggrin:



Well,,,he was kinda dark colored and i had some "crap" music on the radio so i thot THAT was why he was shuffling . 

Early this year i brot my splitter down to the woodpile,i use my lawn tractor for that and one morning i looked at the camera for that area and thot durn i should have brot the tractor back... then the two toms walked off in diff directions..
Got about TWELVE thousand acres i border on,maybe more,and the wildlife gets a chance to grow out here.


----------



## roncoinc

hey Mark !! 

how's texASS ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,he was kinda dark colored and i had some "crap" music on the radio so i thot THAT was why he was shuffling .
> 
> Early this year i brot my splitter down to the woodpile,i use my lawn tractor for that and one morning i looked at the camera for that area and thot durn i should have brot the tractor back... then the two toms walked off in diff directions..
> Got about TWELVE thousand acres i border on,maybe more,and the wildlife gets a chance to grow out here.



You border a state park or something?


----------



## dancan

Another lot done and ready for plantin' a new house .
Started late because of rain delay but one of my younger brothers showed up to give me a hand :msp_smile: >
I brought saws with six's in the model # 026 , 265rx , 346 , 361 and managed to burn 2 gallons of mix this afternoon with no break downs or let downs . We saved the dozen bigger trees for last and I let him drop them and I bucked and slashed the tops .
It was a good day .


----------



## tbone75

No saws at all today! Just when I got feeling good enough to do something the OL shows up with flower plants and mater plants! Just came inside from all that chit. LOL Never got my little green house out this year? Dang slug! LOL Tomorrow I am going to get the new door to replace the slider.May not be no saw work for a couple days? Got 2 more saws to play with today too! MS170 and MS250 that need ????


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but slackers tonight!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been slacking all day, been into the city to pick up parts to fix the wifes car, job for tomorrow.


----------



## 2yb3

tbone75 said:


> Nothing but slackers tonight!



lol not slacking, got lots of cutting done for work (didn't take pics of all the cutting) and hey i get back to motel room check pc and lo and behold a reply to an add i got, guy has a 075, hasn't been used in decades he says, good condition, too big for him just collecting dust, asks if i'm interested? does a bear $hit in the woods? now its that good old waiting game, i wait for him to reply, most likely not till i leave tomorrow morning for work, get back late, reply and repeat. stuck out of town for now


----------



## dancan

Yesterday morning , the servers were in ZZZSlacker mode , this morning .......?


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackerzz !


----------



## Cantdog

Been up for a while...beautiful morning here...starting to gather, sharpen, tune, oil and gas and put on their cute little homade scabbards for travel, all the saws that will be heading to the GTG on sunday.... I hate to fuss with stuff at a GTG. I just want my saws to just start right and go. 

More moulding at the lawyers office today...more sanding on this infernal table...on the home stretch.. 220 grit now. Moved the tractor up to Hoss's last night got to turn the two yr old pile of manure and group all of this yrs and turn that as well...then distribute the two yr old stuff to my garden at home, my friend Dave's and the rest goes on the gardens where Hoss lives. I figure I have about 25yds of rich, black plant growing material, full of worms!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Been up for a while...beautiful morning here...starting to gather, sharpen, tune, oil and gas and put on their cute little homade scabbards for travel, all the saws that will be heading to the GTG on sunday.... I hate to fuss with stuff at a GTG. I just want my saws to just start right and go.
> 
> More moulding at the lawyers office today...more sanding on this infernal table...on the home stretch.. 220 grit now. Moved the tractor up to Hoss's last night got to turn the two yr old pile of manure and group all of this yrs and turn that as well...then distribute the two yr old stuff to my garden at home, my friend Dave's and the rest goes on the gardens where Hoss lives. I figure I have about 25yds of rich, black plant growing material, full of worms!!!



Yummmmy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> ZZZSlackerzz !



Did you check out the KI site last night? Lots of those orange saws waiting for you on there.


----------



## little possum

Breakfast time. Then off to stick some window jambs together. In the past 2 weeks we have made a set of french mahogony doors with radius transom, 12 old style pine windows, 11 hickory stair treads, 5 sets of radius mouldings with jams, 1 more that I had to stain to look like oak. Not a easy task when you are working with poplar. ( I think that is it, maybe missing something)
Starting a big western cedar gable end for a high end house today, and hopefully get all the jambs done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Breakfast time. Then off to stick some window jambs together. In the past 2 weeks we have made a set of french mahogony doors with radius transom, 12 old style pine windows, 11 hickory stair treads, 5 sets of radius mouldings with jams, 1 more that I had to stain to look like oak. Not a easy task when you are working with poplar. ( I think that is it, maybe missing something)
> Starting a big western cedar gable end for a high end house today, and hopefully get all the jambs done.



Its good to be busy.


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> Breakfast time. Then off to stick some window jambs together. In the past 2 weeks we have made a set of french mahogony doors with radius transom, 12 old style pine windows, 11 hickory stair treads, 5 sets of radius mouldings with jams, 1 more that I had to stain to look like oak. Not a easy task when you are working with poplar. ( I think that is it, maybe missing something)
> Starting a big western cedar gable end for a high end house today, and hopefully get all the jambs done.



Gee LP that doesn't sound like near as much fun as endlessly sanding on this old chery table!!

I do have a set of four heavy carrage house doors to replicate coming up...8' tall by 9' wide,,,8 lites above and raised panels below with 2 1/4" thick styles and rails.....darn good thing I have the overhead crane to move things like that around the shop and/or onto the truck!! They are swining doors and I have to intsall them as well...no crane at the site...maybe sanding endlessly isn't so bad....


----------



## PB

Dan was kind enough to send down the biggest trees in NS so I could finish my flower gardens.


----------



## little possum

Ive done my fair share of sanding on these jambs, and the hickory treads. One day I come home pink, the next white, then pink again. Moving the finished products is probably my least favorite thing. Makes me nervous. We hung the last set of doors (8'x6' wide and 13' 6" to the top of the transom) in the jamb to check the alignment of everthing. 
I came through the other day and knocked one of the smaller doors with a stick of the casing and bout knocked it down. I was fixin to put my runnin shoes on!

But the good news is, that we are busy, and we dont have to install things after they leave the shop. 

But I have learned a lot.


----------



## Cantdog

I have gotten spoiled over the yrs...I've had a number of guys I called "Dusty" do most of the sanding. Now I have a 37" TimeSaver and a big Delta edge sander so 95% of the new stuff goes through those but when I get a call to refinish a cherry extension table I built 21 yrs ago...out comes the old 505 Porter cable and ash sanding blocks with self stik...and tiny scrids of paper to get in the corners. Businees has been so "off" the last 2-3 yrs, I had to let the "Dustys" go.......and it's back to where I started..just me..but I have alot more stuff to work with now..and not so much to do...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Dan was kind enough to send down the biggest trees in NS so I could finish my flower gardens.




That Dan is a heck of a nice guy..I tell you What!!


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> I have gotten spoiled over the yrs...I've had a number of guys I called "Dusty" do most of the sanding. Now I have a 37" TimeSaver and a big Delta edge sander so 95% of the new stuff goes through those but when I get a call to refinish a cherry extension table I built 21 yrs ago...out comes the old 505 Porter cable and ash sanding blocks with self stik...and tiny scrids of paper to get in the corners. Businees has been so "off" the last 2-3 yrs, I had to let the "Dustys" go.......and it's back to where I started..just me..but I have alot more stuff to work with now..and not so much to do...LOL!!!



At least you have that. You would be hard pressed to find a half sheet sander today at a tool store. 1/4 sheet, belt and RO sanders are all I can find at the local places.


----------



## roncoinc

Durn,,my yanking hand is sore as all getout for some reason.
gonna make it hard to pull on that pullon i havta fix


----------



## dancan

Those NS logs must have come from the lot I just cut , I had to cut my way in so I could cut my way out , I counted 14 saw logs and 6 sticks of firewood on the whole lot LOL .
I had all my saws cleaned sharpened and fueled up by 8:00 am to get ready for the next lot this weekend .
Jerry , what is the ad id # ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Those NS logs must have come from the lot I just cut , I had to cut my way in so I could cut my way out , I counted 14 saw logs and 6 sticks of firewood on the whole lot LOL .
> I had all my saws cleaned sharpened and fueled up by 8:00 am to get ready for the next lot this weekend .
> Jerry , what is the ad id # ?



Too late,...somebody grabbed them. A older 61, a clearing saw and a Jonsered 2165.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got to go get a McPherson strut type coil spring compressor, Princess auto here I come.....LOL


----------



## dancan

You makin' custom HoosKee toolz ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You makin' custom HoosKee toolz ?



Replacing the springs in the wife`s car....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everything just popped back up on page 1 of KI.


----------



## tbone75

Not having any fun today! Way over did it yesterday I guess? Been up for a good while and stihl can't get moving.Couldn't ask for a nicer day!But its going to be a long sluggish day!


----------



## dancan

Not a saw or small engine but the trade of the day ,
3 used tires , 2 installed and installed 2 more for a nice case of 20 AAA certified Angus strip loin :msp_biggrin:
Got to like it when lease vehicles have to be turned in with good rubber .


----------



## dancan

PB said:


> Dan was kind enough to send down the biggest trees in NS so I could finish my flower gardens.



Now you know why Nova Scotia was exempt from any import softwood tariffs LOL .


----------



## sefh3

Wow we are slacking today. 3 hours since the last post. Every one must be out playing with toys.

Jerry good luck with those springs. I never did like replacing them.


----------



## dancan

As long as you only grab 3 turns of the coil all should be fine .


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Wow we are slacking today. 3 hours since the last post. Every one must be out playing with toys.
> 
> Jerry good luck with those springs. I never did like replacing them.



Not too shabby, started after 1 pm had all four corners out and back in by 5pm, then put the car up on the ramps and changed the oil and filter, put all the tools away, took the car for a test drive, all is good. Washed the mats and vaccumed out the car interior, now fixin my supper.....aaaaaahhh, only six Stellas left....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> As long as you only grab 3 turns of the coil all should be fine .



Spring compressors are for "pansies", I just cut the old ones onetime with a mini grinder and a cut wheel, don`t cut all the way through, leave about an eighth inch, whack it with a hammer, presto two pieces and the tension is relieved. Compress the new spring under big blues trailer hitch, tie off the compressed spring with #9 wire in two places. Place the compressed spring on the strut and install the keeper flange and nut. Line the spring up with the notch it sits in and cut the wire.Pops out in place and its now ready to install. Don`t try this at home folks unless you know what you`re doing.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Wow we are slacking today. 3 hours since the last post. Every one must be out playing with toys.
> 
> Jerry good luck with those springs. I never did like replacing them.



Yeh,,he gotta go easy,,he aint no "spring chicken " ya know ?? !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Spring compressors are for "pansies", I just ......... Don`t try this at home folks unless you know what you`re doing.....LOL



Yes , you could do it that way ...................LOL .
A torch takes the tension out of a spring in a hurry .
I had no Stella but I had some Estrella from Barcelona with my AAA Angus :smile2: .
I had a look at the ads , 61's pop up often but I just don't see me running it all day on a job , another 365/2165 or 72 series would be nice but there is no extra $$ at this time until I clear a couple hurdles .


----------



## tbone75

What a day! Never did feel great,but went door shopping any way.Didn't find nothing like we wanted in one town so tomorrow we will try another town. LOL We stopped and got a truck load of mulch 6 cubic yards! Thankfully the OL did most of the work! LOL Stopped at a green house and bought a few more plants.I put them out while the OL was mulching. LOL Got the carb kit for the 621 today.Hope I can get that in tomorrow? OL has to work till 4pm so I should have some saw time? Or mowing the hill side down to the creek.Or just slugging out :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2yb3

hows it going tonight everyone?


----------



## dancan

All's fine here on the East Coast , even had some beer from BC yesterday , I hate to say ... well I'll say it was ummm ....interesting .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> All's fine here on the East Coast , even had some beer from BC yesterday , I hate to say ... well I'll say it was ummm ....interesting .



Well? Good or bad?


----------



## dancan

Probably good for a non beer drinker , it was a winter beer so it had a sweetish , cinnamony , 
minty ? kind of taste . Definitely different but they were free and I was thirsty so I drank 2 .


----------



## 2yb3

what beer was it. Even tho I am from bc nothing touches a kieths red amber ale, hmm so silly question, whats the going rate for a 075


----------



## tbone75

2yb3 said:


> what beer was it. Even tho I am from bc nothing touches a kieths red amber ale, hmm so silly question, whats the going rate for a 075



No idea?Jerry may have an idea?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got to go get a McPherson strut type coil spring compressor, Princess auto here I come.....LOL



Along with Burning Man there are other modern things to deal with my somewhat ancient friend.....I've beat several cheapies to death and finally gave in and bought wall mount unit....ain't Dan got one of those???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Along with Burning Man there are other modern things to deal with my somewhat ancient friend.....I've beat several cheapies to death and finally gave in and bought wall mount unit....ain't Dan got one of those???



The only reason I could see for needing a coil spring compressor for doing struts is if one wanted to save the old springs, otherwise just cut the old ones into two pieces and then remove them from the strut. All that is needed to compress new springs is something heavy.I have been compressing coil springs for auto`s that way since I was 17, changed them on my 1964 Pontiac Stratochief, midnight black with red interior 2dr hardtop, 283 two speed Powerglide.
Wish I still had that car, they didn`t come much simpler to work on cept the straight six.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yes , you could do it that way ...................LOL .
> A torch takes the tension out of a spring in a hurry .
> I had no Stella but I had some Estrella from Barcelona with my AAA Angus :smile2: .
> I had a look at the ads , 61's pop up often but I just don't see me running it all day on a job , another 365/2165 or 72 series would be nice but there is no extra $$ at this time until I clear a couple hurdles .



What did you think of the clearing saw, worth it?

Ooops,...just realized what time it is,...way past Dan`s bedtime....LOL


----------



## 2yb3

so i know i asked this, dont want to start a thread, whats a good price for a decent shape stihl 075av ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

2yb3 said:


> what beer was it. Even tho I am from bc nothing touches a kieths red amber ale, hmm so silly question, whats the going rate for a 075



Whatever you are willing to pay and the owner is willing to accept, condition of the saw, broken, missing pieces, filthy dirty or fairly clean. That saw is an old dated design not used much except the milling crowd likes then due to their big power and torque, good for chainsaw milling. The saw is slow and painfully heavy for any other types of cutting unless you need a saw that can pull a long bar, over 36"and up to 60" for very big wood. Somewhere around $300. would be all I would spend on one.


----------



## tbone75

Looks like Jerry won the 460!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks like Jerry won the 460!



:msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_w00t:



Way to go Jerry! Very nice looking saw too! I like the paint job!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Way to go Jerry! Very nice looking saw too! I like the paint job!



That is very special, I like it to.


----------



## RandyMac

an 075 will only pull a 60" if you cutting air.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> an 075 will only pull a 60" if you cutting air.



Or West Coast softwood/weeds...LOL


----------



## sefh3

Now that you have that sharpe looking 460, why don't you send some of those "parts" saws down to me....

Good job on the strut job. Last one I did took me about an hour a side.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Now that you have that sharpe looking 460, why don't you send some of those "parts" saws down to me....
> 
> Good job on the strut job. Last one I did took me about an hour a side.



I still need to build a 460/046 to cut with, that raffle saw is just too purty to get dirty by using it. I may get time this weekend to put one of the 046/460`s together, should have enough parts by now to pick and choose from.
Also meant to say, the front struts are easy, the rear ones are a biotch to do alone, its very hard to get the top boltholes to line up from under the car, there is a big top plate that obscures the mounting holes from sight when the strut is inserted up into the tower and there is no room to move the bottom end around to help with alignment, finally get the top end in place and then need to hold it there and climb into the trunk to install the nuts on the studs, pretty trying when doing it alone.


----------



## sefh3

THat would be the best shelf queen saw for sure. I would hate to put fuel in it.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_w00t:



Congratulations my friend.


----------



## Cantdog

Gehawd damn Jerry....You just really suck.......I meen .....free tickets to BM........free new ported (your favorite brand) saw......c'mon..WTF???????? Congrats as uaual but I ain't happy..........I suppose I''l just keep sanding untill I fall the FXXXX over..


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> THat would be the best shelf queen saw for sure. I would hate to put fuel in it.



I have many many shelf queens already, part and parcel of this dreaded disease I guess but that saw is just too special to be used as an everyday cutter. I might be tempted to run it once but then again not very likely...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> Congratulations my friend.



Thanks my friend!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I still need to build a 460/046 to cut with, that raffle saw is just too purty to get dirty by using it. I may get time this weekend to put one of the 046/460`s together, should have enough parts by now to pick and choose from.
> Also meant to say, the front struts are easy, the rear ones are a biotch to do alone, its very hard to get the top boltholes to line up from under the car, there is a big top plate that obscures the mounting holes from sight when the strut is inserted up into the tower and there is no room to move the bottom end around to help with alignment, finally get the top end in place and then need to hold it there and climb into the trunk to install the nuts on the studs, pretty trying when doing it alone.




HRUMPH Two man job...likre runing a Stihl you meen???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Gehawd damn Jerry....You just really suck.......I meen .....free tickets to BM........free new ported (your favorite brand) saw......c'mon..WTF???????? Congrats as uaual but I ain't happy..........I suppose I''l just keep sanding untill I fall the FXXXX over..



Life is good, what else can I say. I know all too well about sanding by hand, even when using a stroke sander what it takes to make a beautiful piece of wood to become outstandingly beautiful. Been there, done that and will likely do it all again sometime. Monotonously boring, hand numbingly physically but still we soldier on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HRUMPH Two man job...likre runing a Stihl you meen???



Yeah,...I was just being stubborn,..I could have waited til tomorrow and Doug would have been around to lend me a hand but I like being self resourceful and can figure a way around bout anything that presents itself when it comes to most things, mechanicals being one of them....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

HaHaHa...Just teasing you Jerry...... you are the best guy to win AND appreciate that saw.......I would have liked to win......but then what the hell would I do with a Stihl????


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Life is good, what else can I say. I know all too well about sanding by hand, even when using a stroke sander what it takes to make a beautiful piece of wood to become outstandingly beautiful. Been there, done that and will likely do it all again sometime. Monotonously boring, hand numbingly physically but still we soldier on.




Life is good for you my man...you are certainlly on a roll right now.......all good!!


----------



## tbone75

You guys get in on the second saw?


----------



## little possum

Doesnt your boat need to be anchored Robin? 

Started a Western Cedar gable with a radius arch in it today. 14' log by 16"x6" is a bit more than I wanna handle 
But learned some more today, which is always a good thing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Life is good for you my man...you are certainlly on a roll right now.......all good!!



To think that I gave up the chance to go to Florida with the rest of my party to see the inaugural flight of the SpaceX Dragon Capsule at Cape Canaveral this weekend, well at least my wife will be there to take picts. This is a rather important flight historically.


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> Doesnt your boat need to be anchored Robin?
> 
> Started a Western Cedar gable with a radius arch in it today. 14' log by 16"x6" is a bit more than I wanna handle
> But learned some more today, which is always a good thing.



No she's still trailer bound right now..........14' X 16" X 6" is a handful


----------



## 2yb3

RandyMac said:


> an 075 will only pull a 60" if you cutting air.



plenty of air where its going.its gonna be a shelf queen, even restore it maybe and occasional cutter. i just want to have a saw over 6 cubes. guy wants $200 told him sold, then I am gonna pick up that 2100 $200 as well as well when i get back to town. 

haha not slacking here, guy wants to sell me a bunch o26's as well  then got a line on a 032

Congrats pioneerguy, my soon to be acquisitions pale in comparison to yours lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

2yb3 said:


> plenty of air where its going.its gonna be a shelf queen, even restore it maybe and occasional cutter. i just want to have a saw over 6 cubes. guy wants $200 told him sold, then I am gonna pick up that 2100 $200 as well as well when i get back to town.
> 
> haha not slacking here, guy wants to sell me a bunch o26's as well  then got a line on a 032
> 
> Congrats pioneerguy, my soon to be acquisitions pale in comparison to yours lol



We all have to start somewhere, what is more important is how dedicated we become, how long we stay immersed in this CAD and how we treat others around us.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Night all, got another car project tomorrow.


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Or West Coast softwood/weeds...LOL



it failed at 48" in coastal "weeds"


----------



## dancan

2yb3 said:


> what beer was it. Even tho I am from bc nothing touches a kieths red amber ale, hmm so silly question, whats the going rate for a 075



I'm not sure , I'll let you know later this weekend .



Cantdog said:


> Along with Burning Man there are other modern things to deal with my somewhat ancient friend.....I've beat several cheapies to death and finally gave in and bought wall mount unit....ain't Dan got one of those???




Wall mounts are for sissys LOL .



pioneerguy600 said:


> What did you think of the clearing saw, worth it?
> 
> Ooops,...just realized what time it is,...way past Dan`s bedtime....LOL



If it's the FS550 that needs a top end i'd say that's fair , since I have a spare motor all that would be needed is another harness .


----------



## dancan

I see you ZZZSlackerzz are stihl dreaming of running Powlanzz and Hosskezz .


----------



## dancan

Well , I can't take all the noise and excitement going on here so I'm off to mow some trees .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well , I can't take all the noise and excitement going on here so I'm off to mow some trees .



Have fun mowing those weeds.


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like Jerry's wife gets to spend another three days in florida..
must be stihl's first attemt at a spacecraft ??


----------



## 2yb3

oh yep, just slacking away this morning, get to sleep in for an hour, zzz this slacker cant wait for his days off and pick up this baby


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Looks like Jerry's wife gets to spend another three days in florida..
> must be stihl's first attemt at a spacecraft ??



I hear that one of the engines, #5 had a high pressure reading on the engine sensor and the computer called for a shutdown. They will have to re caliber that engine and try for another launch Monday or Tuesday. Not sure Stihl had anything to do with this ....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hear that one of the engines, #5 had a high pressure reading on the engine sensor and the computer called for a shutdown. They will have to re caliber that engine and try for another launch Monday or Tuesday. Not sure Stihl had anything to do with this ....LOL



Saw that on MSN's front page.

Did you look at the sale Lenevo is having on thinkpad's ??


----------



## tbone75

Nothing to report yet.Still slugging out LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I'm not slugging it out today !!
since OL retired i'm working twice as hard !!
trying to work my way down today's list with saws at the bottom 
on the list is a trip to old man Meyers farm for some more poop for the garden,,them Meyer's always seem to have chit to give somebody 
break over,back to work


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John I'll get those 621 parts in the mail Monday. They are all packed except the switch, which I wanted to test before I sent it to you but my multi meter was at home and the switch at the shop. I tried 3 times to bring the meter to the shop and failed so I put the switch in my pocket where I forgot it as well.....just found the switch at the bottom of a handful of change and pocket lint and promptly tested it!! LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey John I'll get those 621 parts in the mail Monday. They are all packed except the switch, which I wanted to test before I sent it to you but my multi meter was at home and the switch at the shop. I tried 3 times to bring the meter to the shop and failed so I put the switch in my pocket where I forgot it as well.....just found the switch at the bottom of a handful of change and pocket lint and promptly tested it!! LOL!!!



You sound almost as bad as me! LOL I would forget my head some times if it wasn't attached! :hmm3grin2orange: You don't have to rush! The carb kits I got don't work! Way to small for this carb? Got to check and see who muffed up,me or them?


----------



## tbone75

I see you down there Mark! Hows things going?


----------



## AU_K2500

things are good, first week went well. all the pawn shops i tried today were a bust....

Hey Ron, saw you mentioned the lenovo sale. Their memorial day sale is awesome, its how i got the laptop ive got now, thinkpad T520 with everything i needed, shoulda been a 1500-1600 dollar unit, think i paid 800 to my door, now thats a sale!


----------



## tbone75

Tore into the MS250 I just got.The piston bearing is bad.Everything else is in great shape!The MS170 has good spark and 160 compression!Just need a few parts to get it going too.Both saws have had very little use.Should be able to sell or trade them off easy.Now its back to more mowing :bang: If I really wanted to I could mow every day!At one time I did that!Now I let a lot of just grow! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> things are good, first week went well. all the pawn shops i tried today were a bust....
> 
> Hey Ron, saw you mentioned the lenovo sale. Their memorial day sale is awesome, its how i got the laptop ive got now, thinkpad T520 with everything i needed, shoulda been a 1500-1600 dollar unit, think i paid 800 to my door, now thats a sale!



Where is that place?It a web site?


----------



## tbone75

No luck at the pawn shops? That just plain sucks! LOL Glad its going well for you out there!


----------



## AU_K2500

lenovo is a computer company. the bought IBM's laptop line a few years back. IBM thinkpads were always know as good units, (and still are) theyre just called lenovo now... they didnt change much but the name. 

sorry to hear about all the mowing john, Im starting to get stir crazy in this hotel. i went out and drove to dallas this morning, and i go explore almost every evening, try some place for dinner....it still stinks. looking forwarding to flying back to Alabama, and picking up the OL and moving into the apartment. Then ill need some hous....err i mean garage warming "gifts"!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> lenovo is a computer company. the bought IBM's laptop line a few years back. IBM thinkpads were always know as good units, (and still are) theyre just called lenovo now... they didnt change much but the name.
> 
> sorry to hear about all the mowing john, Im starting to get stir crazy in this hotel. i went out and drove to dallas this morning, and i go explore almost every evening, try some place for dinner....it still stinks. looking forwarding to flying back to Alabama, and picking up the OL and moving into the apartment. Then ill need some hous....err i mean garage warming "gifts"!!!



Check the local CL for some saws too! Should be plenty of them out there! Garage warming gifts :hmm3grin2orange: Now there is one I haven't heard before! :hmm3grin2orange: I get my garage built I will need some gifts too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Break time is over I got to get mowing!


----------



## AU_K2500

went to a third Pawn shop. they had 20-30 trimmers. two or three echos, a husky brushcutter, and a couple saws. two electric and two gas. one of the gas saws was a homelite EZ in ROUGH shape to say the least. the two things I need yalls advice on are:

ECHO CS-310 asking 89.00

STIHL FS56 angled trimmer asking 40.00!!!

should i get em, talk em down on the echo? or is it even worth it....Im thinking the trimmer might be a deal, but i dont know enough about echo's and 90 seems awful high. it was real clean though.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You sound almost as bad as me! LOL I would forget my head some times if it wasn't attached! :hmm3grin2orange: You don't have to rush! The carb kits I got don't work! Way to small for this carb? Got to check and see who muffed up,me or them?



RK 23 HS is the carb kit you need........


----------



## pioneerguy600

I replaced the intake gaskets in my Oldsmobile Ciera today on the 3.3 engine. It started going through some antifreeze mix a few weeks ago, just before I went out to Cali. Not a bad job if you take your time, about 3 hours buttoned it up. Had it out for a test drive and no leaks everything seems normal. Put it back in the shop and changed oil and filter, now ready for the road again. Doug and I then peeled half of the wood that is intended for cooking the Steer Roast meat, if they have a Steer Roast this year. There is a possibility that it might be cancelled or scaled back drastically.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I replaced the intake gaskets in my Oldsmobile Ciera today on the 3.3 engine. It started going through some antifreeze mix a few weeks ago, just before I went out to Cali. Not a bad job if you take your time, about 3 hours buttoned it up. Had it out for a test drive and no leaks everything seems normal. Put it back in the shop and changed oil and filter, now ready for the road again. Doug and I then peeled half of the wood that is intended for cooking the Steer Roast meat, if they have a Steer Roast this year. There is a possibility that it might be cancelled or scaled back drastically.



Whats up with your party? Hope everything is OK?


----------



## Cantdog

Nine Red Saws and one Orange one ready for the road trip to the Maine GTG.........hope this is worth the trip...seems a tad sketchy...not much chatter for the night before.......


----------



## Modifiedmark

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hear that one of the engines, #5 had a high pressure reading on the engine sensor and the computer called for a shutdown. They will have to re caliber that engine and try for another launch Monday or Tuesday. Not sure Stihl had anything to do with this ....LOL



Engine #5 screwed up you say? Sounds like Stihl was involved then. :hmm3grin2orange:

Congrats on winning the 460.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Whats up with your party? Hope everything is OK?



The last few years the party has not generated enough money to cover the bare costs of putting it on, there is little if any fundraising being carried out for it anymore through the clubhouse. It was always meant to be self supporting but the costs have gone up dramatically while membership is waning. There is still a lot of interest for the party but ticket sales alone will not support it, its no secret that some of the longstanding members with the means has been bailing the party out now for more than a few years. This may come to an end this year. Also I will come out and say that I will not be attending it this year either. I will be going to the Burning Man Festival at the Black Rock Desert in Nevada, it has all been set in motion by friends and acquaintances on the West Coast.
I hope the Party can overcome this hurdle and continue as it has for the last 36 years. I will do what I can to see that it has a chance.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nine Red Saws and one Orange one ready for the road trip to the Maine GTG.........hope this is worth the trip...seems a tad sketchy...not much chatter for the night before.......



Hope the GTG works out for you ,Robin. Last year you attended a nice one. No comment on the saws


----------



## pioneerguy600

Modifiedmark said:


> Engine #5 screwed up you say? Sounds like Stihl was involved then. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Congrats on winning the 460.



LOL,..I think that engine was ported, it produced too much power so it likely was a Stihl....:hmm3grin2orange:
Thanks on the win, it is a special saw in many ways to me.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> RK 23 HS is the carb kit you need........



That is what I ordered! They messed up and sent me RK14HU kits! :bang: Anyone need one of them? I got 2 LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> went to a third Pawn shop. they had 20-30 trimmers. two or three echos, a husky brushcutter, and a couple saws. two electric and two gas. one of the gas saws was a homelite EZ in ROUGH shape to say the least. the two things I need yalls advice on are:
> 
> ECHO CS-310 asking 89.00
> 
> STIHL FS56 angled trimmer asking 40.00!!!
> 
> should i get em, talk em down on the echo? or is it even worth it....Im thinking the trimmer might be a deal, but i dont know enough about echo's and 90 seems awful high. it was real clean though.



The trimmer sounds good! The Echo is to high,nice little saws but I would say 50 to 60 bucks tops?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is what I ordered! They messed up and sent me RK14HU kits! :bang: Anyone need one of them? I got 2 LOL



LOL,...I get them 12 at a time for each model of carb, last order was for 60 carb kits, still need 60-100 more to cover even most of the carbs that come through here.The last 026 I did took my last carb kit for it, reminds me to order more...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I get them 12 at a time for each model of carb, last order was for 60 carb kits, still need 60-100 more to cover even most of the carbs that come through here.The last 026 I did took my last carb kit for it, reminds me to order more...LOL



You forgetting I am King Slug? :hmm3grin2orange: I won't do 60 in a year!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You forgetting I am King Slug? :hmm3grin2orange: I won't do 60 in a year!



I may not do 60 in a year either but there are so many different models of carbs I like to have the kits on hand when I need them, not have to wait days or weeks for them to be ordered in.


----------



## little possum

Jerry, could intake gaskets cause a motor to burn oil? Seems my Dodge 5.9 gasser, is losing a bit  Doesnt leak that I know of, and just smokes occasionally when you crank it up. 

No woodwork today, well other than hauling a load of firewood. I hit the tractor tank with some sand paper though, then some primer. Bushhogged for a little while, then went juggin with some friends. A well rounded weekend


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Jerry, could intake gaskets cause a motor to burn oil? Seems my Dodge 5.9 gasser, is losing a bit  Doesnt leak that I know of, and just smokes occasionally when you crank it up.
> 
> No woodwork today, well other than hauling a load of firewood. I hit the tractor tank with some sand paper though, then some primer. Bushhogged for a little while, then went juggin with some friends. A well rounded weekend



Could be valve seals or guides? Jerry would know better than me. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Jerry, could intake gaskets cause a motor to burn oil? Seems my Dodge 5.9 gasser, is losing a bit  Doesnt leak that I know of, and just smokes occasionally when you crank it up.
> 
> No woodwork today, well other than hauling a load of firewood. I hit the tractor tank with some sand paper though, then some primer. Bushhogged for a little while, then went juggin with some friends. A well rounded weekend



My guess would be worn valve guides. If the intake gaskets were bad you would likely have an air leak/vacuum leak into the engine. When an intake leaks antifreeze/water mix it won`t act like a vac leak as it continually pulls in a little liquid and this prevents air from actually entering the combustion chamber/cylinder. If it was leaking some oil up top then it would still be leaking air most of the time. Does your engine have a lot of miles on it? Leaking valve guides don`t cause much of an air leak as long as the valves are still sealing the combustion chamber when closed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Could be valve seals or guides? Jerry would know better than me. LOL



LOL, you type faster or started your answer before I did,...LOL


----------



## little possum

150K. Recent 300 mile trip hauling a 20' deckover trailer it was spark knocking a lot too. The motor has a sensor which is supposed to adjust for that... But I dont think it was the greatest invention. Fixin to ditch all new junk and stick with the K10 hah.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL, you type faster or started your answer before I did,...LOL



I am happy I had the same idea! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am happy I had the same idea! LOL



The old type seals used on the SMB were known to split and fall off the valve stems, the umbrella seals did a bit better but once the valve guides started to wear then you got a little smoke at start up. One of my 350`s, a 1969 era one got 389,000 miles on it before it got a crank knock. It started smoking from the valve guides around 180,00 and I pulled the heads and did a bore and replacement of the valve guides and the valves, redid the seats and hand lapped the valves. Did not have any problems again with that engine.All the SBC heads I`ve had needed valve work before they reached 200,000 mi.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting late here on this end, time for me to pack it in.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The old type seals used on the SMB were known to split and fall off the valve stems, the umbrella seals did a bit better but once the valve guides started to wear then you got a little smoke at start up. One of my 350`s, a 1969 era one got 389,000 miles on it before it got a crank knock. It started smoking from the valve guides around 180,00 and I pulled the heads and did a bore and replacement of the valve guides and the valves, redid the seats and hand lapped the valves. Did not have any problems again with that engine.All the SBC heads I`ve had needed valve work before they reached 200,000 mi.



Them SB always wore the guides bad.At least all of mine always did. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Here's the progress as of tonight:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Here's the progress as of tonight:



Looking good Jim!


----------



## Cantdog

Looking good Jim......I'm not sure OSHA would approve of your ladder setup though!!!


----------



## Cantdog

OBTW..........Where have all the ZZZZlackers gone???
Long time coming......
Where have all the ZZZZlackers gone???
Long time agoooo..........


Just a little one part harmony for you to wake up to ZZZZLackers!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope the GTG works out for you ,Robin. Last year you attended a nice one. No comment on the saws



Thanks Jerry I hope so too... I didn't expect you to comment on the saws....but I did think I might draw a snarky comment on the scabbards....especially since there were nine of them!!! LOL!!!! Gotta hit the road...


----------



## roncoinc

Doughnuts are all made,and a lb of bacon,been up since 5 am.
now to catch up.


----------



## roncoinc

That maine GTG Robin going to about 30 min ride for me !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Jerry I hope so too... I didn't expect you to comment on the saws....but I did think I might draw a snarky comment on the scabbards....especially since there were nine of them!!! LOL!!!! Gotta hit the road...



I have used that type of scabbards on many of my saws plenty of times so no snarky comments from this guy. I now have 15 of the plastic version of Stihl scabbards that covers most of the saws I will have off the shelves at one time and occasion. Have a great time today and remember to fill us in with details and picts tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That maine GTG Robin going to about 30 min ride for me !!



Cripes,..30 mi is like being in your back yard, you on your way over there yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> OBTW..........Where have all the ZZZZlackers gone???
> Long time coming......
> Where have all the ZZZZlackers gone???
> Long time agoooo..........
> 
> 
> Just a little one part harmony for you to wake up to ZZZZLackers!!!!!!



What,..no Dan..? Must have worn his self out yesterday cuttin all them weeds....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cripes,..30 mi is like being in your back yard, you on your way over there yet?



Heck,i can leave three hours from now and be there before robin !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Heck,i can leave three hours from now and be there before robin !



LOL,...On your bicycle and its uphill all the way...LOL
You going to be a showup?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...On your bicycle and its uphill all the way...LOL
> You going to be a showup?



You must have peeked at the map and saw where i'm at 
yeh,i think i will show up.
Robin is enjoyable company,would like to visit with him again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You must have peeked at the map and saw where i'm at
> yeh,i think i will show up.
> Robin is enjoyable company,would like to visit with him again.



Good for you ,Ron. I would be there myself if it were close enough , a couple of hours away would be no deterrent for me but a full days drive is a bit much for a one day event....LOL.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning everybody. What a nice day this has turned out to be.


----------



## tbone75

Real nice day here too!Going door shopping again today.Not sure what else I will get into today?Have to wait and see what the body says? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Jerry I hope so too... I didn't expect you to comment on the saws....but I did think I might draw a snarky comment on the scabbards....especially since there were nine of them!!! LOL!!!! Gotta hit the road...



Guess I should have saved you some of the scabbards I gave away! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Forgot to tell you guys about my fun yesterday! This midget cat we have likes to bring live snakes into the house to play with. LOL 3 last year and one yesterday! I was moving the truck to spread more mulch when the OL came running out of the house yelling for me.That cat has a snake in the house LOL Just a little foot long garder snake LOL I caught and tossed it down in the woods LOL I don't get her tho?Her son had a bald python for several years.She would clean its cage hold it feed it with no problem?But she is scared of a little garder snake? :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

No body around today? Ron and Robin are off playing with saws.But the rest of you are slacking on here! :hmm3grin2orange: My buddy I gave the 3 Polans to brought one over a bit ago.Says its poring oil out as fast as he pores it in! LOL Got to see whats up with that for him.Said he will bring me over a load of wood for fixing it!  I would fix little saws like that all day for that! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Wasted trip to look at doors today.They are stihl on winter hours :bang: Last time I was there it was open till 5pm Sundays,but that was in June last year.Right now they close at 3pm,missed it by 15 mins :bang: Had to wait on the OL to get home from her kids ball game.That makes 2 wasted trips now! Already got 50 bucks worth of gas getting this door I haven't got yet! :angry2: My old wood hauler loves gas!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No body around today? Ron and Robin are off playing with saws.But the rest of you are slacking on here! :hmm3grin2orange: My buddy I gave the 3 Polans to brought one over a bit ago.Says its poring oil out as fast as he pores it in! LOL Got to see whats up with that for him.Said he will bring me over a load of wood for fixing it!  I would fix little saws like that all day for that! LOL



Such a beautiful day here that I have been outside the whole time, got to get the flower gardens dug up and manure put in. I am a little behind due to my recent trip to Cali...LOL

Load of wood for fixing a saw, that should work out well in your favor...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wasted trip to look at doors today.They are stihl on winter hours :bang: Last time I was there it was open till 5pm Sundays,but that was in June last year.Right now they close at 3pm,missed it by 15 mins :bang: Had to wait on the OL to get home from her kids ball game.That makes 2 wasted trips now! Already got 50 bucks worth of gas getting this door I haven't got yet! :angry2: My old wood hauler loves gas!



All them old 8 cylinder trucks like gas, mine gets 9 mi to the gallon...


----------



## roncoinc

Well i'm back 

Got to see just how "frugal" a mayner can be LOL !!.
You saw robins scabbards ?
he was wearing denim shorts today !!!!!!!!! LOL !!!


----------



## AU_K2500

there are already videos on youtubes of the GTG....but alas, the elusive papa smurf was not caught on film.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well i'm back
> 
> Got to see just how "frugal" a mayner can be LOL !!.
> You saw robins scabbards ?
> he was wearing denim shorts today !!!!!!!!! LOL !!!



Yep, I saw them, have actually used similar sets myself...LOL
Wearing shorts you say, running chainsaws...:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> there are already videos on youtubes of the GTG....but alas, the elusive papa smurf was not caught on film.



Durn it!!


----------



## Modifiedmark

pioneerguy600 said:


> All them old 8 cylinder trucks like gas, mine gets 9 mi to the gallon...



You probably wouldnt want to put the gas in my 10 cyl truck either.


----------



## Modifiedmark

AU_K2500 said:


> there are already videos on youtubes of the GTG....but alas, the elusive papa smurf was not caught on film.



How do I find these videos?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Modifiedmark said:


> You probably wouldnt want to put the gas in my 10 cyl truck either.



No thanks....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

heres one.....I guess you older fellas arent hip enough to know about the U-tubes and the interwebs (Al Gore invented it)

[video=youtube;tUW1kmfd68A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUW1kmfd68A&feature=g-all-u[/video]

If you click in the VIDEOS tab, it will show all the others hes uploaded.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> there are already videos on youtubes of the GTG....but alas, the elusive papa smurf was not caught on film.



UH ???? who do you think took the videos ???


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> UH ???? who do you think took the videos ???



well seeing as they came off your channel....hmmm, is this a trick question?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> well seeing as they came off your channel....hmmm, is this a trick question?



Thats why none of me !!
i was holding the cam,,much lighter and dont make as much noise


----------



## pioneerguy600

Has anyone missed Dan?
Well bad news does not travel fast!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Has anyone missed Dan?
> Well bad news does not travel fast!



Yes,Robin and i and a couple other talked today how we have not seen him on.
Is this something that should not be spoken of in open forum ??
is he ok ??
did his puter die ??
he wasnt on first thinh like usuall ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yes,Robin and i and a couple other talked today how we have not seen him on.
> Is this something that should not be spoken of in open forum ??
> is he ok ??
> did his puter die ??
> he wasnt on first thinh like usuall ??



I just got off the phone with him again. He fell in a hole yesterday afternoon when out cutting off the 2nd lot and broke his leg in two places just above his ankle, he is in hospital right now and has a support cast on right now. He will need surgery to install metal plates and screws to keep the bones in alignment. This accident will lay him up for more than a month and even then he will not be able to work for several months. My dad had a similar break and it took him about 3 months even with going to rehabilitation and physio before he could do light duty again.
He does not have cable yet, I will see if I can get him hooked up somehow.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just got off the phone with him again. He fell in a hole yesterday afternoon when out cutting off the 2nd lot and broke his leg in two places just above his ankle, he is in hospital right now and has a support cast on right now. He will need surgery to install metal plates and screws to keep the bones in alignment. This accident will lay him up for more than a month and even then he will not be able to work for several months. My dad had a similar break and it took him about 3 months even with going to rehabilitation and physio before he could do light duty again.
> He does not have cable yet, I will see if I can get him hooked up somehow.



Oh wow !! 
major bummer !!
give him my best wishes Jerry and let me know what i can do..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oh wow !!
> major bummer !!
> give him my best wishes Jerry and let me know what i can do..



My wife will be on the floor he is on this week at the hospital. I will go in to see him myself after work either tomorrow night or the next, depending on where he is at that time. I will see if I can get him hooked up to cable and get a laptop in to him so he can post from there.


----------



## tbone75

Let me know if I can do anything? That really sucks!! Sounds like a real bad break! Guess he didn't like cutting brush?  Sure hope he gets back up and going soon! He will go nuts not doing anything! Guess he can have the King Slug title for a while


----------



## 8433jeff

Will keep him and the family in my prayers. Did seem like things were not normal here today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Let me know if I can do anything? That really sucks!! Sounds like a real bad break! Guess he didn't like cutting brush?  Sure hope he gets back up and going soon! He will go nuts not doing anything! Guess he can have the King Slug title for a while



He was supposed to stop by the shop today, when he didn`t show up I thought that was also odd. I only heard from him shortly before I posted on here, he was just talking with a surgeon for the first time while talking to me on the phone. He is not gong to like it cooped up in the hospital!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Doug and I were planning on getting Dan to go out to the island next Saturday to boil a few crustys and consume a couple of Keiths. Dan will miss out on this trip, hope he can hobble out for the trip after that.


----------



## tbone75

Not hearing much about the GTG? I can't watch videos! :msp_mad: I wonder if Ron was using the little cam like he gave me? Mine works great! Ron must have went to bed already? Or playing with the OL? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not hearing much about the GTG? I can't watch videos! :msp_mad: I wonder if Ron was using the little cam like he gave me? Mine works great! Ron must have went to bed already? Or playing with the OL? :hmm3grin2orange:



I have seen the one still pict Ron posted of the GTG and watched all of the vids he posted over in the Maine GTG Thread. He was using some sort of vid cam, most likely the one you spoke of. He did a good job of videoing and posting them so ,thanks Ron for doing this service.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have seen the one still pict Ron posted of the GTG and watched all of the vids he posted over in the Maine GTG Thread. He was using some sort of vid cam, most likely the one you spoke of. He did a good job of videoing and posting them so ,thanks Ron for doing this service.



I hope they put a few pics on!I see Robin down there now!! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I hope they put a few pics on!I see Robin down there now!! :msp_thumbup:



They have put up a few more picts since my last visit over to the GTG Thread.
Robin has a little catching up to do.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They have put up a few more picts since my last visit over to the GTG Thread.
> Robin has a little catching up to do.



Guess i will go take a look!


----------



## Cantdog

Damn...that's to bad about Dan.....You'll have to get up on wireless Jerry........he'll start jonesing if he can't badger us at 4 AM!!!! Next time you speak with him, give him my best....or if there is anything I can do....I'm kinda long range but I'll do what I can....that just sucks....

I didn't take a single pic at the GTG even after I nagged Lee to stop so I could buy some camera batteries...so many saws to run...so hot....so thirsty....didn't even think of it.. Good time though..was very glad to see Ron show up.....that was good. Got to run the large orange Myerized saw....that went good..pretty brutus...Rons ported Ryobi was at the very other end of the spectrum and performed super as well!! TKs 365 with a EC 375XPW top was a real screamer....just like Jack Walker's 2171....just like Woodchucka's 372...I want a red one of those!!! I ran all the saws I brought except two.....just ran out of steam and those two were more or less stock repeats anyway..Of course Lee and Ambull's giant long bar saws were very impressive as well!! Good day......long day for this pup..... 



Damn that's to bad about ol Dan.........


----------



## jimdad07

Sorry to hear about Dan, hope he has a quick recovery.

Looks like a lot of fun was had at the Maine GTG. Someday I will make one of them. Won't be making the trip this year to Maine, too much going on around here this spring.


----------



## tbone75

Checked out the few pics on the GTG.Looked like a good time!Lots of nice saws to play with!


----------



## Cantdog

C'mon ZZZZZZlackers....up and at 'em.......times-a-waistin'.......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> C'mon ZZZZZZlackers....up and at 'em.......times-a-waistin'.......



Nope,,you aint a gonna replace Dan..
good try just the same


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> C'mon ZZZZZZlackers....up and at 'em.......times-a-waistin'.......



That will have to do till Dan gets back.  Got a Dr. appt. this morning. YUK!


----------



## sefh3

Warm day yesterday. Rototilled the garden to get it ready to plant. I'm hoping next weekend to plant it.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,you aint a gonna replace Dan..
> good try just the same




Oh well......sombody's got to try......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh well......sombody's got to try......



Someone has to get the slackers moving in the morning! :hmm3grin2orange: At least until Jerry gets Dan gets set up! Sure hate to see him down like that.Going to be a good while before he can get back to normal!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Someone has to get the slackers moving in the morning! :hmm3grin2orange: At least until Jerry gets Dan gets set up! Sure hate to see him down like that.Going to be a good while before he can get back to normal!



What are YOU doing up so early ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What are YOU doing up so early ??



Got up about 6am LOL Heading to the Dr. in just a bit.Got to get them pain pills filled! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Waited an hour and a half for a 2 min. visit! I hate Drs. ! But got to have them @%[email protected]#%@#$ pills! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but slackers again today in here.Everyone must be busy. LOL Hope Jerry gets Dan set up so we can tease him! :hmm3grin2orange: Sure feel sorry for him.As busy as he always is,this is going drive him crazy! Plus hurt like hell!


----------



## farrell

BAD BAD BAD day!!!!!!!!!! the red dot indians ran a stop sign pulled out in front of me and t-boned them at 50 mph and couldnt do anything about it! hurt my knee the wife hurt her shoulder and wrist baby was ok. car is probably totalled so no cars now cause mine wont pass inspection! got to ride in the ambulance. glad we were all alright


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> BAD BAD BAD day!!!!!!!!!! the red dot indians ran a stop sign pulled out in front of me and t-boned them at 50 mph and couldnt do anything about it! hurt my knee the wife hurt her shoulder and wrist baby was ok. car is probably totalled so no cars now cause mine wont pass inspection! got to ride in the ambulance. glad we were all alright



Sure glad your OK !! You should be able to get a rental off there Insc. I always did when it wasn't my fault.BTW what is a red dot indian? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I got to get back at it.Need to weld the crank back on my wood splitter.Fell off :hmm3grin2orange: I am not much of a welder! LOL Got my buddy's saw patched back up,now it won't oil? Got it cleaned out to try again? Plus my old mower is way down at the bottom of the yard out of gas. LOL Don't usually take a whole tank to mow down the hill side? Did this time! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> BAD BAD BAD day!!!!!!!!!! the red dot indians ran a stop sign pulled out in front of me and t-boned them at 50 mph and couldnt do anything about it! hurt my knee the wife hurt her shoulder and wrist baby was ok. car is probably totalled so no cars now cause mine wont pass inspection! got to ride in the ambulance. glad we were all alright



MAN !!! good thing nothing seriouse,maybe ins pay for rental car ??

Glad Jerry dont have to set YOU up with a laptop in hospital !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I got to get back at it.Need to weld the crank back on my wood splitter.Fell off :hmm3grin2orange: I am not much of a welder! LOL Got my buddy's saw patched back up,now it won't oil? Got it cleaned out to try again? Plus my old mower is way down at the bottom of the yard out of gas. LOL Don't usually take a whole tank to mow down the hill side? Did this time! LOL



Weld the crank ??

No box today ??


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry ??

Dan update ??


----------



## farrell

john........indians from india...........the ones with the redot on their forehead givin you a place to aim! they were in a rental and the state the police have all that info...........i was to busy bein strapped to a backboard to get it. have to wait for a police report and filed it on my insurance and once i get the other info let insurance companies go at it! hurtin pretty bad time to go take some of my pills and drink a beer since i couldnt go to work!


----------



## roncoinc

WAIT A MINIT HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

got to thinking how nice of Jerry to try to set Dan up with internet in the hospital.
THEN i thought of what will happen if Dan gets 24/7 access..
We will be chided first thing in the morning,,catch hell at morning break,,get teased at noontime,,harrassed all afternoon,,beat on all evening,,etc...
Add to that Dan not feeling well and probly not in the best mood and EVERYBODY except Jerry will be feeling the brunt of all this !!
TOLD you all Jerry was meen !!!!

Get back here quick Dan !!


----------



## AU_K2500

i truely believe in fate after today. 

So as many of you know, i recently took a job in product design. well in product design it often happens that your asked to redesign a preexisting product, and give a quote on a preexisting product. well today i was assigned 6 RFQ's (request for quote) theyre are wire product racks for small engine retail stores. one for a chain saw, one for a backpack blower, and some other things....just thought it was a little funny. my boss even came over and said, "this oughta be right up your alley."


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WAIT A MINIT HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> got to thinking how nice of Jerry to try to set Dan up with internet in the hospital.
> THEN i thought of what will happen if Dan gets 24/7 access..
> We will be chided first thing in the morning,,catch hell at morning break,,get teased at noontime,,harrassed all afternoon,,beat on all evening,,etc...
> Add to that Dan not feeling well and probly not in the best mood and EVERYBODY except Jerry will be feeling the brunt of all this !!
> TOLD you all Jerry was meen !!!!
> 
> Get back here quick Dan !!



:msp_ohmy:Ron I think you may be right? :ah:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Weld the crank ??
> 
> No box today ??



Weld the crank up jack. LOL Nope no box :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john........indians from india...........the ones with the redot on their forehead givin you a place to aim! they were in a rental and the state the police have all that info...........i was to busy bein strapped to a backboard to get it. have to wait for a police report and filed it on my insurance and once i get the other info let insurance companies go at it! hurtin pretty bad time to go take some of my pills and drink a beer since i couldnt go to work!



I got it now! LOL You better take it easy for a while! Could be more stuff come up later on?Seen that happen a few times after a smack like that!


----------



## tbone75

One of my Nephews has a saw I need to pick up tomorrow! A Pioneer farm saw! He don't know if I just need to fix it I can keep it?His Uncle dropped it off and said take it out to me?


----------



## tbone75

Where is the Jeratol crew at? Ron,Jerry? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ron you get that letcric cigg roller yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry ??
> 
> Dan update ??



Evening all. I just got off the phone with Dan. He is in goiod spirits,feeling no pain. He says his dilaudid is working fine but he`s disappointed that he`s no seeing pink elephants...LOL
Not much chance of getting him hooked up online at the hospital he is in, they only have online for DR`s and Nurses. I will keep working on it. He is scheduled to have surgery to put the plate/ pins etc. in tomorrow. They attached rods and pins externally early this morning to stretch out the muscles to get his leg ready for surgery.


----------



## PB

Evening guys. Went and bought some new equipment today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> Evening guys. Went and bought some new equipment today.



I likeee....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## farrell

just woke up from a nap, hurt worse now and stiffened up some more:msp_mad:
had gone up and got some stuff outta the wifes car.......the damage didnt look too bad headlight, bumper, fender, grill, hood but then i saw the front passenger wheel was crooked and pushed back into the wheel well (lot of stuff there thats bent) and the fender shoved back into the passanger front door
not gonna be good when the insurance company checks it out on wednesday:msp_unsure:

so what else is new and exciting with all of you?
we have just been busy with picnics, parties, overtime at work, the wifes birthday and now of course what happened today.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> evening all. I just got off the phone with dan. He is in goiod spirits,feeling no pain. He says his dilaudid is working fine but he`s disappointed that he`s no seeing pink elephants...lol
> not much chance of getting him hooked up online at the hospital he is in, they only have online for dr`s and nurses. I will keep working on it. He is scheduled to have surgery to put the plate/ pins etc. In tomorrow. They attached rods and pins externally early this morning to stretch out the muscles to get his leg ready for surgery.



ouch!!


----------



## farrell

ok i missed something what happened to dan?


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Evening guys. Went and bought some new equipment today.



Sweet!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> just woke up from a nap, hurt worse now and stiffened up some more:msp_mad:
> had gone up and got some stuff outta the wifes car.......the damage didnt look too bad headlight, bumper, fender, grill, hood but then i saw the front passenger wheel was crooked and pushed back into the wheel well (lot of stuff there thats bent) and the fender shoved back into the passanger front door
> not gonna be good when the insurance company checks it out on wednesday:msp_unsure:
> 
> so what else is new and exciting with all of you?
> we have just been busy with picnics, parties, overtime at work, the wifes birthday and now of course what happened today.



You`re very lucky if you are just a little stiff after being involved in a crash. Let the insurance co. worry about the vehicle, best if they write it off as any vehicles I have been around are never the same after they have been involved in a collision. That number is rather high as both my brothers and I have rebuilt dozens of them, they are full time body mechanics, liscenced frame mechanics.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> ok i missed something what happened to dan?



He broke both bones in his lower leg just above the ankle.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> You`re very lucky if you are just a little stiff after being involved in a crash. Let the insurance co. worry about the vehicle, best if they write it off as any vehicles I have been around are never the same after they have been involved in a collision. That number is rather high as both my brothers and I have rebuilt dozens of them, they are full time body mechanics, liscenced frame mechanics.



yes we were lucky!
luckier that for some reason the air bags didnt deploy!
figured at 50mph and comin to a rather sudden stop they would have but didnt...........


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> He broke both bones in his lower leg just above the ankle.



oh hell! how did that happen?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> yes we were lucky!
> luckier that for some reason the air bags didnt deploy!
> figured at 50mph and comin to a rather sudden stop they would have but didnt...........



Yes, strange indeed.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, strange indeed.



so i have been told a lot today!
the streak of not eatin an airbag continues!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> oh hell! how did that happen?



He was cutting off another building lot when he accidently fell into a hole in the woods, just one leg went into the hole while he was walking forward quickly carrying a chainsaw, snapped his leg bones right there. He got up and cut a crutch, hobbled out of the woods, got in his car and drove over to his brothers place. His brother drove him to the hospital.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> He was cutting off another building lot when he accidently fell into a hole in the woods, just one leg went into the hole while he was walking forward quickly carrying a chainsaw, snapped his leg bones right there. He got up and cut a crutch, hobbled out of the woods, got in his car and drove over to his brothers place. His brother drove him to the hospital.



glad its no worse but ouch!!! wish him the best and speedy recovery!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> so i have been told a lot today!
> the streak of not eatin an airbag continues!



I ate one air bag and don't care to ever again! That thing did more damage to me that anything else!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I ate one air bag and don't care to ever again! That thing did more damage to me that anything else!



john you get the kitty saw goin? the 346?
i got something to send you by the way!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john you get the kitty saw goin? the 346?
> i got something to send you by the way!



The 346 is running great! The Kita not so great? Starting to think I over did the port job? What would you be sending me??????:msp_confused:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The 346 is running great! The Kita not so great? Starting to think I over did the port job? What would you be sending me??????:msp_confused:



you will have to wait and see! PM me your address!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> you will have to wait and see! PM me your address!



First Ron now you? WTF :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> First Ron now you? WTF :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:



it happens:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> it happens:hmm3grin2orange:



Pay Backs can be a ???? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Pay Backs can be a ???? :hmm3grin2orange:



Yes they are but I heard mini macs like to travel. They are best in pairs or even pairs of pairs.


----------



## sefh3

farrell said:


> so i have been told a lot today!
> the streak of not eatin an airbag continues!



Most airbags are design to go off at a certain rate of speed or force. The force needs to hit the front of the car, evenly. 

give it a few days and your pains will go away. Get plenty of rest though. And take it easy.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> He was cutting off another building lot when he accidently fell into a hole in the woods, just one leg went into the hole while he was walking forward quickly carrying a chainsaw, snapped his leg bones right there. He got up and cut a crutch, hobbled out of the woods, got in his car and drove over to his brothers place. His brother drove him to the hospital.



Tell Dan that I wish him a speedy and quick recovery. Tell him to listen to the docs and he needs to take it easy and not rush his recovery.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yes they are but I heard mini macs like to travel. They are best in pairs or even pairs of pairs.



I have one,but I know I can get another half dozen :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Pay Backs can be a ???? :hmm3grin2orange:



sounds like threat john!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> sounds like threat john!:hmm3grin2orange:



Depends? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Tell Dan that I wish him a speedy and quick recovery. Tell him to listen to the docs and he needs to take it easy and not rush his recovery.



I will be sure to convey your message to him and I have already been on to his case about not rushing through this and doing any damage to himself. He is resolved to listening to the doc`s and taking things slow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Depends? :hmm3grin2orange:



NOOOOO, no, not depends.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> NOOOOO, no, not depends.



I am sure Ron would spare a used one. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am sure Ron would spare a used one. :hmm3grin2orange:



Where is that ole meenie tonight?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where is that ole meenie tonight?



Since his OL retired he don't stay on very late? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Since his OL retired he don't stay on very late? :hmm3grin2orange:



wonder why?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> wonder why?:msp_rolleyes:



I think she is taking good care of him :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

He`s not lonely, anymore....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> wonder why?:msp_rolleyes:



Not allowed.....violation.......


----------



## tbone75

You guys are slacking big time today! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Waiting.........ZZZlackers.....been slacking myself this AM.....foggy, dismal outside...another couple hrs of sanding with 220 on this infernal table and I'll be able to get the Watco oil on the rest of it. Got all three leaves Watcoed yesterday.....get the ends sections and legs done today...looks just like it did 21 yrs ago.


HaHaHa John...I was slackin even sending this one and you beat me to it!!! Good one..that'd make Dan smile!!!


----------



## Sagetown

AU_K2500 said:


> i truely believe in fate after today.
> 
> So as many of you know, i recently took a job in product design. well in product design it often happens that your asked to redesign a preexisting product, and give a quote on a preexisting product. well today i was assigned 6 RFQ's (request for quote) theyre are wire product racks for small engine retail stores. one for a chain saw, one for a backpack blower, and some other things....just thought it was a little funny. my boss even came over and said, "this oughta be right up your alley."





pioneerguy600 said:


> Evening all. I just got off the phone with Dan. He is in goiod spirits,feeling no pain. He says his dilaudid is working fine but he`s disappointed that he`s no seeing pink elephants...LOL
> Not much chance of getting him hooked up online at the hospital he is in, they only have online for DR`s and Nurses. I will keep working on it. He is scheduled to have surgery to put the plate/ pins etc. in tomorrow. They attached rods and pins externally early this morning to stretch out the muscles to get his leg ready for surgery.





roncoinc said:


> Weld the crank ??
> 
> No box today ??





PB said:


> Evening guys. Went and bought some new equipment today.



Time to Spread some Reps in here.


----------



## roncoinc

You guy's are a bunch of smart axe's .. 
Ol retires and now I'm working TWICE as hard !!
to TIRED at the end of the day to do ANYTHING !

Robin,,the tote with the 920 was outside like i said,put it back in shop,someday it will find a piston and cyl or it will find you or somebody will find it..tnx for the brew sun ..

PB,,nice looking truck man and my favorite brand too.
was nice to meet you sun and see,,i'm NOT meen am i ??  . Lee is a fine upstanding young man that is well mannered with a pleasant positive attitude..

Jerry,tell Dan about the chit we are going to and are giving him,,liven him up a bit on the way to recovery we all hope is quick and problem free..

Adam,think of it all as a bit of good luck,,you still have your family in one piece . 

John,tracking says box still in NJ ?? must be in a good vaca spot,been there awhile ??

I hope Randy Mac is doing ok,,havent heard from him in awhile.. Randy ??

This mornin have to go cut ONE tree on a house lot i did a couple weeks ago,ONE left that is in the way..
havent had a chance to take the saws out of the car since sunday,thats how busy i been so i'm all ready to go this mornin 

Now back to regular scheduled meeness


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You guys are slacking big time today! :hmm3grin2orange:



YOU up early agin ??


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Ron......to bad that 920 got left behind....I would have probably come home with more saws than I left with LOL!! Any time on the brew...glad you could choke it downLOLOL!!! I called it quite hot in that pit!!!
Lee was talking about getting a new truck on the way down....I guess I didn't realize me meant the next day!! Congrats PB and thanks for the ride and all...especially the Jred shop manuals and final beverage!!


----------



## farrell

mornin all! 
lil sore & stiff his mornin but not bad!
thanks ron and yes lucky!
not sure what we are gonna do bout a vehicle...........gotta wait till tomorrow for a rental and see what the insurance adjuster says.....may have to shop for a new car:msp_unsure:
gotta send a lil something to ron as well:biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin all!
> lil sore & stiff his mornin but not bad!
> thanks ron and yes lucky!
> not sure what we are gonna do bout a vehicle...........gotta wait till tomorrow for a rental and see what the insurance adjuster says.....may have to shop for a new car:msp_unsure:
> gotta send a lil something to ron as well:biggrin:



Sounds like you trying to start a "box" war ! LOL !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Sounds like you trying to start a "box" war ! LOL !!



nope! prolly will come in an envelope!


----------



## tbone75

Looks like it could rain any min. here.Been outside getting a few things done. Glad to hear your not feeling to bad Adam!


----------



## roncoinc

Enuf slugging around,time to go kill some trees


----------



## tbone75

Anyone happen to have a oil pump for a Poulan 42cc saw? I think he got it hot when he burnt the brake band up. LOL Never mind I ordered a new one for 11 bucks. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Enuf slugging around,time to go kill some trees



All one of them? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady just brought me a box from Ron ! The box was beat up bad enough they had to tape it back up! I was afraid to open it! But its all OK ! Now I can't understand why Ron would let go of this? A Partner P70 !!!!!  Can't thank you enough Ron! See I always said you were a nice guy :hmm3grin2orange: You just try to play like your meen :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

well off to work:msp_mad: 12 hour day ahead of me:msp_unsure: gonna be rough!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> well off to work:msp_mad: 12 hour day ahead of me:msp_unsure: gonna be rough!



Yes that will be rough! To bad you can't just take it easy! Good luck!


----------



## tbone75

Just got back with the second saw of the day! LOL Very nice shape Farmsaw recoil even seems good! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> All one of them? :hmm3grin2orange:



Smart axe !! there was TWO of em,and each at LEAST 12 in thick !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Smart axe !! there was TWO of em,and each at LEAST 12 in thick !!



:msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just got back with the second saw of the day! LOL Very nice shape Farmsaw recoil even seems good! LOL



Nice saw,they actually are not bad for everyday bucking of firewood. I just fixed up another one for a customer, the usual starter mechanism rebuild.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jerry ....How's Dan doing....did he come through his surgery OK?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jerry ....How's Dan doing....did he come through his surgery OK?



Yes how is Dan? Jerry is the only line we got to him! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jerry ....How's Dan doing....did he come through his surgery OK?



Just got off the phone with Dan, he did not have surgery today, the break area is still too swollen so it was put off til tomorrow. He is in good spirits, the nurses are treating him well. He has an answering service, maid service and they are feeding him very well. He says that his beard will rival Ron`s by the time he gets out. The only trouble he is having is getting around on 3 legs, especially to the washroom....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just got off the phone with Dan, he did not have surgery today, the break area is still too swollen so it was put off til tomorrow. He is in good spirits, the nurses are treating him well. He has an answering service, maid service and they are feeding him very well. He says that his beard will rival Ron`s by the time he gets out. The only trouble he is having is getting around on 3 legs, especially to the washroom....LOL



Sounds like he is doing Ok considering how he is ? Sounds like he is liking this to well? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Must of been a heck of a break/breaks!! Glad he's in good spirits!!! To bad he doesn't have a laptop and conectivity.....would help him pass the time a little quicker....slackers are taking advantage of the situation (myself included!!) and sleeeping in some..... Slow in the wee hours around here.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Must of been a heck of a break/breaks!! Glad he's in good spirits!!! To bad he doesn't have a laptop and conectivity.....would help him pass the time a little quicker....slackers are taking advantage of the situation (myself included!!) and sleeeping in some..... Slow in the wee hours around here.......



Sure isn't the same with out Dan yelling at us in the morning :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The OL was just yelling again! LOL She is about ready to kill a midget cat! LOL It brought in another snake :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Guess I am going to try and follow that cat to see where she is finding the snakes? LOL She may have found a nest of them Garder snakes? They do that during the winter to stay warm.Can be over a 100 in a nest of them! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

The connection thing is the big problem, I could take him in a laptop in a heartbeat. He would be in big do do if he was to get caught using a laptop that was using the hospitals Internet connection, unfortunately it is only to be used for the staff....


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just got off the phone with Dan, he did not have surgery today, the break area is still too swollen so it was put off til tomorrow. He is in good spirits, the nurses are treating him well. He has an answering service, maid service and they are feeding him very well. He says that his beard will rival Ron`s by the time he gets out. The only trouble he is having is getting around on 3 legs, especially to the washroom....LOL



What ?? WHAt ?? WHAT !!! ????
that young upstart think HE can grow a bear to rival mine !!! ???
Jerry,,you tell him he gonna havta eat a lot more fertilizer to cultivate the kind of fine quality facial growth with no color such as i have !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure isn't the same with out Dan yelling at us in the morning :hmm3grin2orange:



I know......sometimes I'm up and online before he posts but hang back to see what the morning verbal abuse from Dan will be LOL!!!! Usually pretty humorous!!!!

If he starts getting antsy, perhaps Jerry can bring him in a flippycap...so he can flip it back and forth....kinda like "worry beads"...so he doesn't flip out! LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> What ?? WHAt ?? WHAT !!! ????
> that young upstart think HE can grow a bear to rival mine !!! ???
> Jerry,,you tell him he gonna havta eat a lot more fertilizer to cultivate the kind of fine quality facial growth with no color such as i have !!



I will tell him that for you. Not sure Dan would like eating fertilizer though....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I know......sometimes I'm up and online before he posts but hang back to see what the morning verbal abuse from Dan will be LOL!!!! Usually pretty humorous!!!!
> 
> If he starts getting antsy, perhaps Jerry can bring him in a flippycap...so he can flip it back and forth....kinda like "worry beads"...so he doesn't flip out! LOL!!!



That was probly what got him in the situation he is in !!
probly one leaking oil down his leg and he slipped into a hole !
I TOLD him them steels were no good,would be the end of hime !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I know......sometimes I'm up and online before he posts but hang back to see what the morning verbal abuse from Dan will be LOL!!!! Usually pretty humorous!!!!
> 
> If he starts getting antsy, perhaps Jerry can bring him in a flippycap...so he can flip it back and forth....kinda like "worry beads"...so he doesn't flip out! LOL!!!



Yep,..I can run him in a flippy cap to play with, have several new unused ones in the parts boxes. All he wants me to bring along is some green tea....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have a beard but I keep it short. LOL Let it get long it kinda looks like a skunk! White chin and brown sides. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That was probly what got him in the situation he is in !!
> probly one leaking oil down his leg and he slipped into a hole !
> I TOLD him them steels were no good,would be the end of hime !



It was most likely one of his 361`s that did him in, he was cutting small trees and that`s the saws he uses the most.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to pick up a saw tomorrow from the PO, likely the one Ron sent me....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have a beard but I keep it short. LOL Let it get long it kinda looks like a skunk! White chin and brown sides. LOL



ADAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

slugs got beards !!!!!!!!!! LOL !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ADAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> slugs got beards !!!!!!!!!! LOL !



You never seen a bearded slug? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Been trying to load a cat pic but it keeps messing up my puter?Have to keep restarting it?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have to pick up a saw tomorrow from the PO, likely the one Ron sent me....



Looks like i will be in HIDING tomorrow !!! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks like i will be in HIDING tomorrow !!! LOL !!



WIMP :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You never seen a bearded slug? :hmm3grin2orange:



No,,but i have seen bearded clams 
slugs with arms too !!
seen Robins run chainsaws ...........

Just a thot but after looking at Robins bar scabbards i wonder how many pairs of shorts he has ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks like i will be in HIDING tomorrow !!! LOL !!



You send him a box full of Mini-Macs? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..I can run him in a flippy cap to play with, have several new unused ones in the parts boxes. All he wants me to bring along is some green tea....LOL



HHMmmmm,,,,, LOTS of implications there !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No,,but i have seen bearded clams
> slugs with arms too !!
> seen Robins run chainsaws ...........
> 
> Just a thot but after looking at Robins bar scabbards i wonder how many pairs of shorts he has ??



I would say 5 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> WIMP :hmm3grin2orange:



HEY !! when you send somebody a stihl you havta hide till they aint mad at you anymore !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> No,,but i have seen bearded clams
> slugs with arms too !!
> seen Robins run chainsaws ...........
> 
> Just a thot but after looking at Robins bar scabbards i wonder how many pairs of shorts he has ??



LOL I was waiting for you to quizz me as to how exactly I came up with nine "scabbards"!!!!! LOL!!

I ended up with a set "convertable" pants/shorts.....cut off shorts on one leg and full length jeans on the other...LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You send him a box full of Mini-Macs? :hmm3grin2orange:



Where were YOU when i was boxing it up !!!
Jerry better take a pic of the box before he opens it  LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HEY !! when you send somebody a stihl you havta hide till they aint mad at you anymore !



That only works on you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Where were YOU when i was boxing it up !!!
> Jerry better take a pic of the box before he opens it  LOL !!



I was tapped into one of your cameras watching you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL I was waiting for you to quizz me as to how exactly I came up with nine "scabbards"!!!!! LOL!!
> 
> I ended up with a set "convertable" pants/shorts.....cut off shorts on one leg and full length jeans on the other...LOL!!!



And i thot you wuz just a typical frugal Mainah,,jeans wear out,cut em off and have shorts and bar scabbards,,scabbard get holes have rags,,shorts get holes in the seat ,more rags,,rags get to oily have fire starters !


----------



## tbone75

Ron you get that cigg stuffer yet? They are so nice and easy!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you get that cigg stuffer yet? They are so nice and easy!



No,,i have not,,my arm not broken yet and i'm not THAT lazy so i will use the one i have..
would rather have electric start on my saw


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No,,i have not,,my arm not broken yet and i'm not THAT lazy so i will use the one i have..
> would rather have electric start on my saw



Well get you a letcric saw! :hmm3grin2orange: I know you could make a electric starter for a saw! My Nephew has one for his racing go-carts!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> And i thot you wuz just a typical frugal Mainah,,jeans wear out,cut em off and have shorts and bar scabbards,,scabbard get holes have rags,,shorts get holes in the seat ,more rags,,rags get to oily have fire starters !



Well......I am...I was to cheep to cut off the tenth leg when I had one Jonsereds plastic scabbard. and ten saws to bring.....that leaves me a half a pair of shorts or pants which ever one I need more...."options" we call it up heeah.....


----------



## roncoinc

I'm wondering how long before Dan get to reading this thread again ??
will he bother reading all the way back were he left off or just jump back in ??
maybe we should MAKE him read all the way back ??
if we all get on him it can work 
I hope Jerry dont tell him EVEYTHING !!


----------



## tbone75

I got to go look over these saws I got today!Can't wait no longer! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well......I am...I was to cheep to cut off the tenth leg when I had one Jonsereds plastic scabbard. and ten saws to bring.....that leaves me a half a pair of shorts or pants which ever one I need more...."options" we call it up heeah.....



If i had known i would have brot some Jred scabbards and traded you for shorts !!


----------



## Cantdog

I expect he'll read every word when he's laid up at home......probably 2-3 times!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> If i had known i would have brot some Jred scabbards and traded you for shorts !!




HaHaHa!! That would work!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I promise to take picts of the box, packing and the contents of the stuff Ron sent me. There better not be any Mini Macs in there, I know his mailing adress....LOL


----------



## tbone75

The P70 has a little scoring,but not real bad from what I can see.New rings I hope is all.I think the wrap handle is a little bent.Hope I can fix that. The FarmSaw only has 135 compression?No scoring I can see pulling the muffler.Pulled the recoil off and used my drill to check it.Almost forgot about the decomp LOL And the fuel cap is screwed,someone cross threaded it bad!But other than that it looks good.


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,,sent you a .zip file,,2.158KB,,i hope your email takes one that size.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!! That would work!!



Orange scabbords look the best,


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,sent you a .zip file,,2.158KB,,i hope your email takes one that size.



Got it,..thanks.


----------



## tbone75

Your right Jerry! Orange ones look good.I have a couple Husky orange ones :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The P70 has a little scoring,but not real bad from what I can see.New rings I hope is all.I think the wrap handle is a little bent.Hope I can fix that. The FarmSaw only has 135 compression?No scoring I can see pulling the muffler.Pulled the recoil off and used my drill to check it.Almost forgot about the decomp LOL And the fuel cap is screwed,someone cross threaded it bad!But other than that it looks good.



I will chuck a cap in the mail to you.


----------



## little possum

tbone75 said:


> .I have a couple Husky orange ones :hmm3grin2orange:


I thought that was the only color orange?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your right Jerry! Orange ones look good.I have a couple Husky orange ones :hmm3grin2orange:



Even those,...I suppose....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got it,..thanks.



You can use that program anyplace,,..
google "war driving" and see the fun we used to have 
put it on your laptop and use it at restaurants,,apartment buildings,etc...
i even have a stand alone wifi detector to use while driving along in the car,spots signal strength and location before i run the program,,free is good 
I was going to send a link to download it but now comercialization took it over ..
glad i saved a copy of the free one !!
feel free to pass it around..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will chuck a cap in the mail to you.



Just wait till the 044 jug is ready. LOL I am in no big hurry on it.


----------



## PB

pioneerguy600 said:


> Orange scabbords look the best,



Lipstick on a pig, Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just wait till the 044 jug is ready. LOL I am in no big hurry on it.



I can send them together, I will get on that cylinder after my next and last fishing trip later this week.


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> Lipstick on a pig, Jerry.



Sure is sweet though....LOL


----------



## PB

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure is sweet though....LOL



As long as the lights are low and the drinks are strong.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can send them together, I will get on that cylinder after my next and last fishing trip later this week.



You don't need to hurry! Any time you can. Good luck fishing! I would take a few of them fish too! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Anybody that likes led Zeppelin or kittens HAS to check this out ! 

Viking Kittens


----------



## sefh3

I just finished working on a 49cc pocket bike. This thing is pretty cool. It's only about 2 foot off the ground. I had it to 30mph down the road. I think I'm going to enjoy it more than the kids.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You don't need to hurry! Any time you can. Good luck fishing! I would take a few of them fish too! LOL



I can send live lobsters to Europe and they get there in fine shape but to get a fresh trout just across the border before it rots,....you would have to meet the plane.


----------



## sefh3

Careful Jerry, It looks like those Husky lovers are starting to get feisty tonight. That's ok though. One Stihl can take on at least 11 Husky's....


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> Anybody that likes led Zeppelin or kittens HAS to check this out !
> 
> Viking Kittens



They also do a nice rendition of Jacob's theme song. Gay Bar - rathergood.com


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can send live lobsters to Europe and they get there in fine shape but to get a fresh trout just across the border before it rots,....you would have to meet the plane.



Lobsters!!! I could handle that too! P on the fish! LOL


----------



## PB

sefh3 said:


> Careful Jerry, It looks like those Husky lovers are starting to get feisty tonight. That's ok though. One Stihl can take on at least 11 Husky's....



You're right. It is hard to beat the weight of a stihl hanging off the front of a boat when you are on a good fishing spot.


----------



## sefh3

Hey Ron,
Any chance you have a spike and air filter for a Homelite XL901 laying around over there?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Lobsters!!! I could handle that too! P on the fish! LOL



I might pick up a couple of crusties this weekend and cook them out on the Island, Dan was up for this before he broke his leg, he won`t be able to get out this year before Lobster season closes.


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> They also do a nice rendition of Jacob's theme song. Gay Bar - rathergood.com



I know,,i should have known YOU would know !! LOL !!


----------



## little possum

I may have a spike, but not completely sure. Ill climb upstairs after work tommorow.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Hey Ron,
> Any chance you have a spike and air filter for a Homelite XL901 laying around over there?



Nothing even close,sorry..


----------



## sefh3

little possum said:


> I may have a spike, but not completely sure. Ill climb upstairs after work tommorow.



I thought I had one some where in my shop but I can't find it. PM me if you find one.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Nothing even close,sorry..



I figured I could ask . I know you have a ton of Homelites over ther.


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like PB Blaster on the loose tonite !! 

lobster season closes ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> You're right. It is hard to beat the weight of a stihl hanging off the front of a boat when you are on a good fishing spot.



You also can depend on the Stihl to take you there and bring you back without having to do a repair job on it along the way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Looks like PB Blaster on the loose tonite !!
> 
> lobster season closes ??



Legal fishing season...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You also can depend on the Stihl to take you there and bring you back without having to do a repair job on it along the way.



An anchor can do that ??
i thot they would slow you down,,like when cutting wood ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Legal fishing season...LOL



Season ?? on buggs ??
dont have that here..
just size limit.


----------



## PB

pioneerguy600 said:


> You also can depend on the Stihl to take you there and bring you back without having to do a repair job on it along the way.



Hard to do repairs when it is 10,000 leagues under the sea.


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> Hard to do repairs when it is 10,000 leagues under the sea.



That`s a long rope!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Season ?? on buggs ??
> dont have that here..
> just size limit.



Yeah,..we have a season here but it is split up into areas so that there is usually an open area somewhere around the coast all year round.


----------



## PB

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a long rope!



It would have to be for Stihl dealers to pull them up from the warehouse in the 9th circle of hell.


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> It would have to be for Stihl dealers to pull them up from the warehouse in the 9th circle of hell.



They are built to take that abuse and then to go on and run for 2000+ hours without falling apart all over the place.


----------



## tbone75

You guys a funny tonight! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Had to tuck the OL in.She is back on day shift.And a lot better to live with! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PB

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are built to take that abuse and then to go on and run for 2000+ hours without falling apart all over the place.



Maybe that is why they haven't updated their saws since the 80's?  I bet if you dig deep enough you will find a Stihl at Stonehenge.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Had to tuck the OL in.She is back on day shift.And a lot better to live with! :hmm3grin2orange:



Everyone should only have to work dayshift.


----------



## PB

Night boys. I need to travel tomorrow, again, and hope to get an early start.


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> Maybe that is why they haven't updated their saws since the 80's?  I bet if you dig deep enough you will find a Stihl at Stonehenge.



Goes to show how well they are built, no need to fix something that aint broke, like those shabby plastic red n black sawrs.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Night boys. I need to travel tomorrow, again, and hope to get an early start.



Have a good one PB


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> Night boys. I need to travel tomorrow, again, and hope to get an early start.



Night,..have a safe trip.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Everyone should only have to work dayshift.



Couldn't agree more! I did 24 yrs. of swing shift.You just never get used to it!


----------



## sefh3

PB said:


> Night boys. I need to travel tomorrow, again, and hope to get an early start.



Nite PB. Have a safe journey in the AM.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Couldn't agree more! I did 24 yrs. of swing shift.You just never get used to it!



It's to hard to schedule any family activities working those shifts. Your body also never rest. Monday - Friday 7:00-3:30 should be standard across the board.


----------



## sefh3

Time for me to pack it in also. My daughters birthday is tomorrow. She wants to get up and go to breakfast before school. Nite all!!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> It's to hard to schedule any family activities working those shifts. Your body also never rest. Monday - Friday 7:00-3:30 should be standard across the board.



Yes I missed out on a lot of things with my kids growing up! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Time for me to pack it in also. My daughters birthday is tomorrow. She wants to get up and go to breakfast before school. Nite all!!!!



Nite Scott,you tell her happy birthday for us!:cool2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite Scott, tell your daughter Happy Birthday from all of us on AS.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its time for me, night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its time for me, night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

OK you bunch of SLACKERS up an atem times a wasting! Just a little early but Dan would be happy! :hmm3grin2orange: Hope I can get a little sleep?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> OK you bunch of SLACKERS up an atem times a wasting! Just a little early but Dan would be happy! :hmm3grin2orange: Hope I can get a little sleep?



Take a break John....I'll take it from here,,,,C'mon you ZZZlackers..rise and shine..this ain't you birthday!! and if it is then get up and enjoy your breakfast!!

Hope your day is better than the last one Dan.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Take a break John....I'll take it from here,,,,C'mon you ZZZlackers..rise and shine..this ain't you birthday!! and if it is then get up and enjoy your breakfast!!
> 
> Hope your day is better than the last one Dan.......



Dang web site is the big SLACKER this morning!Slower than moleasses ! Now where is them ZZZZZZlackers at! Almost 6am!Get up out that warm cozy bed! Good luck today Dan,hurry up and get home so we can pick on you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

May have dozed off for 2 hrs ? Just one of them nights again. :msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

Stiiihhhlllllllll snoozing ...

pillow monsters revenge !


----------



## Cantdog

I don't know John....they must all be at the ZZZlacker safety meeting....gettin all safe and stuff....


Whooppss!!! there goes Ron guess he got safe enough!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Stiiihhhlllllllll snoozing ...
> 
> pillow monsters revenge !



About time there Pappy Smurf. LOL What are you into today? You killed you 2 trees yesterday. LOL I bet Robin is stihl sanding LOL


----------



## tbone75

Surfed fleabay for a few hours last night but didn't find nothing I wanted? :msp_confused:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> About time there Pappy Smurf. LOL What are you into today? You killed you 2 trees yesterday. LOL I bet Robin is stihl sanding LOL



Nope..sanding was done yesterday afternoon and the Watco oil all on and wiped down and clean. Now I have wait 72hrs for the Watco completely dry/be absorbed before I can put the urethane on. Can't rush it...been there done that...takes twice as long for the first coat of urethane to dry if you don't give it atleast the recommended 72 hrs..more is better even still....but not to exceed 6-7 days or it starts to loose the lustre....and then you have start all over again. Looking to first coat Fri and let that set over the long wekend, then start the layering and sanding process next Tues.

.


----------



## little possum

Hiya, breakfast anyone? 
Im ready to be home and in bed, and havent even left yet


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nope..sanding was done yesterday afternoon and the Watco oil all on and wiped down and clean. Now I have wait 72hrs for the Watco completely dry/be absorbed before I can put the urethane on. Can't rush it...been there done that...takes twice as long for the first coat of urethane to dry if you don't give it atleast the recommended 72 hrs..more is better even still....but not to exceed 6-7 days or it starts to loose the lustre....and then you have start all over again. Looking to first coat Fri and let that set over the long wekend, then start the layering and sanding process next Tues.
> 
> .



We get to see it when its done?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> We get to see it when its done?



Here ya go John,,pix more interesting for you than a table !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Here ya go John,,pix more interesting for you than a table !





Ron...you shouldn't post such things ......that's making me sleepy!!

John...I'll try and get a couple pics today and post them up this evening......oiled it looks about the same as when satin urethaned...some of each maybe as time goes on!!


----------



## sefh3

Stopped at Subway and had breakfast with the kid. Dropped her off to school now it's time the 9/5 shift.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Here ya go John,,pix more interesting for you than a table !



That couch looks real comfy :hmm3grin2orange: Smart A$$ Smurf :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Cantdog said:


> Nope..sanding was done yesterday afternoon and the Watco oil all on and wiped down and clean. Now I have wait 72hrs for the Watco completely dry/be absorbed before I can put the urethane on. Can't rush it...been there done that...takes twice as long for the first coat of urethane to dry if you don't give it atleast the recommended 72 hrs..more is better even still....but not to exceed 6-7 days or it starts to loose the lustre....and then you have start all over again. Looking to first coat Fri and let that set over the long wekend, then start the layering and sanding process next Tues.
> 
> .



how do you apply the poly to keep the bubbles out? how many coats? glossy or mat?


----------



## Cantdog

Generaly shoot it with a HVLP gun and turbine......but this time there is so much stuff in the shop, I think I'll just apply it with a throw away foam brush. I know that may sound hoaky but I get consistantly good results with poly that way. It's self leveling so there are no bubbles or brush marks. I use an oil base like Zip-Guard ...not water base stuff. I will probaly do three coats then sand with 220 with the 505 PC and apply the final coat. That's the plan anyway...just have to see how the surface comes along, may have to do more.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Generaly shoot it with a HVLP gun and turbine......but this time there is so much stuff in the shop, I think I'll just apply it with a throw away foam brush. I know that may sound hoaky but I get consistantly good results with poly that way. It's self leveling so there are no bubbles or brush marks. I use an oil base like Zip-Guard ...not water base stuff. I will probaly do three coats then sand with 220 with the 505 PC and apply the final coat. That's the plan anyway...just have to see how the surface comes along, may have to do more.



I know how good that will look when your done!Just like glass on there!


----------



## farrell

the verdict on the wifes buick rendevzous doesnt look good
this really puts us between a rock and a hard place!
now have to go look for something new:msp_sneaky:

so afternoon all!
whats new and exciting?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> the verdict on the wifes buick rendevzous doesnt look good
> this really puts us between a rock and a hard place!
> now have to go look for something new:msp_sneaky:
> 
> so afternoon all!
> whats new and exciting?



Just slugging around trying to find enough umph to go mow some grass. LOL Not much sleep last night again. Hate to tell you but I may be trading the 346 off for a 046?Hard to pass up that deal. LOL


----------



## ChainFinn

Dont be quiet, check out this old saw that i just found from our Fleabay-like website, its a BE-BO named vintage chainsaw:

BE-BO moottorisaha, kone pyörii, pieni sarjanumero S 606 198.00 &euro; - Työkalut ja laitteet - Rakentaminen - Huuto.net (avoin)


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Just slugging around trying to find enough umph to go mow some grass. LOL Not much sleep last night again. Hate to tell you but I may be trading the 346 off for a 046?Hard to pass up that deal. LOL



And you are thinking about that trade. That's a no brainer for sure.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> And you are thinking about that trade. That's a no brainer for sure.



I am trying to trade him! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Where is everyone? Any word on how Dan is doing?


----------



## tbone75

Got 2/3 of the yard mowed! Took 5 gals. of gas in the new mower! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I am trying to trade him! LOL



Are you referring to your Stepson? Momma might not like that, but i suppose you could just say he's stuck somewhere with a flat tire..............LOLing!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Are you referring to your Stepson? Momma might not like that, but i suppose you could just say he's stuck somewhere with a flat tire..............LOLing!!!!



Peg Leg you got company now! Dan busted his leg up bad too! He was having surgery today,just waiting on Jerry for an update?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Peg Leg you got company now! Dan busted his leg up bad too! He was having surgery today,just waiting on Jerry for an update?



Well Dan did not have the surgery again today, his leg is still too swollen to operate on. The surgeon now says it will be Friday before it can be done and Dan is ok with that. He is in good spirits, full of it and looking forward to getting out of hospital so that he can kick all your azzes...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

John,...you going to trade a stinkin orange turd for a 046, ...that would be a great trade off. Who`s the sucker?.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.....Hope all went well with Dan today....

Got a few pics of that cussed table. The old girl I designed and built this for was adamant that I not waste to much cherry cutting away sapwood......I tried to tell her....she told me....so as you can see there is a fair amount of sapwood...it wasn't as noticable 21 yrs ago..she likes it...I hate it....The cherry I buy these days is sold as 90/90 (90% usable face both sides) it costs more but you waste less and alot of it is 100% both sides. This table is a plain shaker style design but with steel slides, locks and two 11" leaves and one 16" leaf all aligned with brass pins and ferrels. It collapses to 42" by 48" so four people can play bridge or expands to 42" by one onch short of 7'.......this is just in oil in these pics...


----------



## Cantdog

Glad Dan is in good spirits...it'll take what it takes I guess....I am sure they are doing the best they can..


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.....Hope all went well with Dan today....
> 
> Got a few pics of that cussed table. The old girl I designed and built this for was adamant that I not waste to much cherry cutting away sapwood......I tried to tell her....she told me....so as you can see there is a fair amount of sapwood...it wasn't as noticable 21 yrs ago..she likes it...I hate it....The cherry I buy these days is sold as 90/90 (90% usable face both sides) it costs more but you waste less and alot of it is 100% both sides. This table is a plain shaker style design but with steel slides, locks and two 11" leaves and one 16" leaf all aligned with brass pins and ferrels. It collapses to 42" by 48" so four people can play bridge or expands to 42" by one onch short of 7'.......this is just in oil in these pics...



Robing that looks GREAT!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.....Hope all went well with Dan today....
> 
> Got a few pics of that cussed table. The old girl I designed and built this for was adamant that I not waste to much cherry cutting away sapwood......I tried to tell her....she told me....so as you can see there is a fair amount of sapwood...it wasn't as noticable 21 yrs ago..she likes it...I hate it....The cherry I buy these days is sold as 90/90 (90% usable face both sides) it costs more but you waste less and alot of it is 100% both sides. This table is a plain shaker style design but with steel slides, locks and two 11" leaves and one 16" leaf all aligned with brass pins and ferrels. It collapses to 42" by 48" so four people can play bridge or expands to 42" by one onch short of 7'.......this is just in oil in these pics...



Very, very nice Robin. It reminds me size wise of the table my dad and mom had back in the 60`-70`s but it was made of dark red teak from India. It had a lot of elaborate hand carving on the side boards and legs, weighed a ton and took up a lot of room. They sold it some time in the eighties to a ship Cap[tian that was a mutual friend of our family.
I actually prefer the simpler cleaner lines in furniture, much like that table you built.


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks guys that was built half a career ago in a real cave!!!

Started a new PITA project today...2 stroke...but not a saw and actually the motor is not the problem.

Last yr my outboard started steering hard and by Dec is was extreamly hard to dock or acurately control the boat at all. I though I knew what the problem was...the tube/axel that the motor tilts on is hollow and the stainless steel steering ram goes through this tube (which is steel) and these will aquire rust and create drag.......so I went after it a couple days ago. It was stuck but I got it free and found that was not really my problem. The actual pivot shaft that holds the ransom mount to the motor was froze up?? I was discusted and walked away...that did not look like fun. But with the help of the overhead crane and patience I got the darn thing apart. I twisted off 3 of the 4 5/16" stainless steel lower motor mount bolts and will have to drill and retap those but the very rusrt 1 11/16 steel nut on the bottom of the pivot shaft had me worried....175psi is a lovely thing....it rattled right off no problem...I had to remove the lower unit as the shift rod runs up through the pivot shaft....that was this evening!!

This a 3 cyl 70HP Johnson.......

I had to move the table LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

A short while ago I was up to my elbows doing the same thing on two Evinrudes, they were just 25 hp and much lighter. One of them was so worn out in the pivot and steering brackets it was a wonder anyone could actually steer it anywhere. The bolts that hold the AV mounts on are usually the hardest bits to get off an engine used in the salt water, they snap off most often rather than back out.Drill and retap is about all one can do when they break off, no amount of heat or penetrating fluids will get them out.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> A short while ago I was up to my elbows doing the same thing on two Evinrudes, they were just 25 hp and much lighter. One of them was so worn out in the pivot and steering brackets it was a wonder anyone could actually steer it anywhere. The bolts that hold the AV mounts on are usually the hardest bits to get off an engine used in the salt water, they snap off most often rather than back out.Drill and retap is about all one can do when they break off, no amount of heat or penetrating fluids will get them out.




Yep...... been there before...I put the PB Blaster to em..just because...then just twisted em off one after another. Then I had to drill them down flush with the mount so I could get the yoke off...like you say no amount of patience, heat or fluids will help a bit. When these thing go back together there is volumes of never seeze used!!!! That actually seems to work pretty good....I had the lower unit off to do a water pump and seal kit when I put this motor in service 6 seasons ago and all those bolts came right out today no problem.....oh if only I had done the lower mounts at the same time....silly me.


----------



## Cantdog

We just keep getting ZZlacker and ZZlacker every day..........We NEED Dan!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I got me some sleep last night! Up and down a little,but better than the night before!


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> I got me some sleep last night! Up and down a little,but better than the night before!



Glad to hear that my friend. You've been rest Repped.


----------



## sefh3

Now that you got some sleep, what's on the bench for projects? Did you make a deal for the 046?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Now that you got some sleep, what's on the bench for projects? Did you make a deal for the 046?



Not yet? The bench is full of Farmsaw LOL


----------



## tbone75

Where is that #1 SLACKER Pappy Smurf? The OL got him tied up? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not yet? The bench is full of Farmsaw LOL



FARMSAW !!!! ???? 

thot it be a P70 getting cleaned up..

Is Jerry bringing in Dam's cats to visit ??

Jerry,that POS creamsickle make it there yet ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> FARMSAW !!!! ????
> 
> thot it be a P70 getting cleaned up..
> 
> Is Jerry bringing in Dam's cats to visit ??
> 
> Jerry,that POS creamsickle make it there yet ??



The P70 would be!But the Farmsaw may not get to stay?Don't know yet if it was give to me or I had to just fix it?Nephew thinks his Uncle gave it to me but not for sure?So just in case I got to try and trade him out of it? Need to check it out and get it ready to go.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Peg Leg you got company now! Dan busted his leg up bad too! He was having surgery today,just waiting on Jerry for an update?



how'd he bust it up? get caught between a tree and ?????
how's he doing $$$-wise. do we need a benefit thread?
please pass regards on to Dan.


----------



## tbone75

The P70 is next on the bench! So far rings and a carb kit is all it needs,and some cleaning up LOL Piston don't look to bad,so the jug should be OK?


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> how'd he bust it up? get caught between a tree and ?????
> how's he doing $$$-wise. do we need a benefit thread?
> please pass regards on to Dan.



He stepped in a hole out clearing a lot.Broke his leg in 2 places or 2 bones? Don't know about money wise? have to check with Jerry M on that?


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> how'd he bust it up? get caught between a tree and ?????
> how's he doing $$$-wise. do we need a benefit thread?
> please pass regards on to Dan.



To late for a thread,,one going on now for a " friend " of a member,not a "member" but a friend of a member.
I think that's stretching it to far


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> To late for a thread,,one going on now for a " friend " of a member,not a "member" but a friend of a member.
> I think that's stretching it to far



Yep that is a little to much,I think.But its never to late for a friend and member! I got this new MS211 I will put up for part of it? But not so sure Dan wouldn't rather have the saw? LOL


----------



## tbone75

2-1/2 hours on the mower. YUK Still got another hour or so to go. Why did I ever want so much yard :msp_confused: :bang: Sure cutting into my saw time! Hey Robin I just bought a few J-Red bars on flea bay.I can share a couple if there big enough? Don't know what all sizes is in there? 8 or 9 bars some for other saws too?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> 2-1/2 hours on the mower. YUK Still got another hour or so to go. Why did I ever want so much yard :msp_confused: :bang: Sure cutting into my saw time! Hey Robin I just bought a few J-Red bars on flea bay.I can share a couple if there big enough? Don't know what all sizes is in there? 8 or 9 bars some for other saws too?



I think you should have bought a bigger mower.


----------



## Jon1212

sefh3 said:


> I think you should have bought a bigger mower.



Yeah, as long as it takes him to mow, I'm beginning to suspect he's using a 1959 Snapper with bicycle steering, and a 30" deck..........LOL!!!!


----------



## sefh3

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah, as long as it takes him to mow, I'm beginning to suspect he's using a 1959 Snapper with bicycle steering, and a 30" deck..........LOL!!!!



I think he's using a reel mower and not his rider :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

sefh3 said:


> I think he's using a reel mower and not his rider :hmm3grin2orange:



If that's the case then he'd have to "fab" a hitch for the front of his Lark Scooter. If he put it on the back, then he'd have to drive in reverse.


----------



## tbone75

You guys is very funny! LMAO I didn't say anything about the 2 hrs mowing the day before! Taking a Dew break right now then go mow down the hill side to the creek! 10 gals. of gas mowing this time around! I think my old mower is better on gas? But this thing is 26 hp and 54" deck so it going to use some! LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> You guys is very funny! LMAO I didn't say anything about the 2 hrs mowing the day before! Taking a Dew break right now then go mow down the hill side to the creek! 10 gals. of gas mowing this time around! I think my old mower is better on gas? But this thing is 26 hp and 54" deck so it going to use some! LOL



Holy ####!!! How much property are you on?


----------



## tbone75

I won't be mowing around the blackberry patches this year unless I build a bridge or get that culvert back in place.Sure made it nice picking berries,well as nice as it can get. LOL Got 17 hrs. on the new mower already! Plus a couple more on the old mower knocking the nasty stuff down first. At least I will done for a few days now. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have no idea how I got this chit done when I worked swing shift?


----------



## tbone75

Didn't get the 046.He must have found something he liked better?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Didn't get the 046.He must have found something he liked better?



That sucks. I think he's unloading some more soon. I'm looking for an 066. I need that plus an 076 to complete the 6 series.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> That sucks. I think he's unloading some more soon. I'm looking for an 066. I need that plus an 076 to complete the 6 series.



I got a red light 066 if I ever get around to fixing it? :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

All done mowing! :msp_thumbsup:uttahere2: Good thing I use liquid weed whackers ! :hmm3grin2orange: I would be another 2 days whacking weeds!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> All done mowing! :msp_thumbsup:uttahere2: Good thing I use liquid weed whackers ! :hmm3grin2orange: I would be another 2 days whacking weeds!



John,
I've always considered you a Master Whacker.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> John,
> I've always considered you a Master Whacker.



Don't forget yanking too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

don't forget baiter


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but slackers again tonight! :msp_razz:


----------



## Cantdog

I noticed that........


----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas with almost two weeks in the bag, I can safely say I like the new job. Flying back to Alabama tomorrow. packing the truck saturday. then driving it with the OL's car in tow back here on sunday.... hopefully it all goes to plan. 

Im really jonesing for a new project. I finally got the husky 65 running, Ive got a box of parts that supposed to be a 45....but my source for bar and ignition systems is busy, and just now getting around to pulling the parts this weekend. Stihl, husky, or maybe something new like a j-red. I figured id ask around here before looking in classifieds. Already checked all the pawn shops and there arent any CL's ads


----------



## roncoinc

I havent been slacking :smile2:

I got to cut up a tree today !!
came around a corner on a back road and there it was !!
laying across the road !
some fat mom and three boys trying to pull it out of the way ! LOL !!
being the slug that i am i havent taken the saws out of the car since last sundays GTG so i had saws with me 
I cut up the tree and the boys hauled everything off the road..
one kid looked like somebody slammed his face shut in a toolbox drawer,,had nuts and bolts sicking out of his tounge and eybrows and lips and all over,,had enuf metal sticking out of his face you could rebuild a stihl and have parts left over !!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> well fellas with almost two weeks in the bag, I can safely say I like the new job. Flying back to Alabama tomorrow. packing the truck saturday. then driving it with the OL's car in tow back here on sunday.... hopefully it all goes to plan.
> 
> Im really jonesing for a new project. I finally got the husky 65 running, Ive got a box of parts that supposed to be a 45....but my source for bar and ignition systems is busy, and just now getting around to pulling the parts this weekend. Stihl, husky, or maybe something new like a j-red. I figured id ask around here before looking in classifieds. Already checked all the pawn shops and there arent any CL's ads



Yeh,butt,,you probly want an EASY project,,like a mini mac with a broken starter rope


----------



## tbone75

Now where did everyone go? I just had a shower! I can't smell that bad? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I havent been slacking :smile2:
> 
> I got to cut up a tree today !!
> came around a corner on a back road and there it was !!
> laying across the road !
> some fat mom and three boys trying to pull it out of the way ! LOL !!
> being the slug that i am i havent taken the saws out of the car since last sundays GTG so i had saws with me
> I cut up the tree and the boys hauled everything off the road..
> one kid looked like somebody slammed his face shut in a toolbox drawer,,had nuts and bolts sicking out of his tounge and eybrows and lips and all over,,had enuf metal sticking out of his face you could rebuild a stihl and have parts left over !!



I mowed grass all day! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I havent been slacking :smile2:
> 
> I got to cut up a tree today !!
> came around a corner on a back road and there it was !!
> laying across the road !
> some fat mom and three boys trying to pull it out of the way ! LOL !!
> being the slug that i am i havent taken the saws out of the car since last sundays GTG so i had saws with me
> I cut up the tree and the boys hauled everything off the road..
> one kid looked like somebody slammed his face shut in a toolbox drawer,,had nuts and bolts sicking out of his tounge and eybrows and lips and all over,,had enuf metal sticking out of his face you could rebuild a stihl and have parts left over !!




HaHaHa!!!......That's not new fad...there was a lot of boys looked like that after the civil war.....when they run out of cannon balls and shoved anything they had down the barrel and give it to 'er........LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well fellas with almost two weeks in the bag, I can safely say I like the new job. Flying back to Alabama tomorrow. packing the truck saturday. then driving it with the OL's car in tow back here on sunday.... hopefully it all goes to plan.
> 
> Im really jonesing for a new project. I finally got the husky 65 running, Ive got a box of parts that supposed to be a 45....but my source for bar and ignition systems is busy, and just now getting around to pulling the parts this weekend. Stihl, husky, or maybe something new like a j-red. I figured id ask around here before looking in classifieds. Already checked all the pawn shops and there arent any CL's ads



Maybe Ron could find one under the shed? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!!!......That's not new fad...there was a lot of boys looked like that after the civil war.....when they run out of cannon balls and shoved anything they had down the barrel and give it to 'er........LOL!!



Yep anything handy worked just fine! Rocks,glass,nails or what ever was close! NASTY!!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,butt,,you probly want an EASY project,,like a mini mac with a broken starter rope



hey come on, no need for that. I think ive proved my self mechanically.....maybe. I really dont want an "easy" project. and now that I have a job, I can actually afford it.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey come on, no need for that. I think ive proved my self mechanically.....maybe. I really dont want an "easy" project. and now that I have a job, I can actually afford it.



I don't have any I want to let go of?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey come on, no need for that. I think ive proved my self mechanically.....maybe. I really dont want an "easy" project. and now that I have a job, I can actually afford it.



You can find something on fleabay not to bad priced some times?


----------



## Cantdog

Now I got that cussed table on the run I worked all day on this cussed outboard......All good though... got the steering pivot cleaned up and working and bored out and retapped the holes in the lower motor mounts.......these suckers are $114.00 each so they got the "island" rebuild treatment..all good.... and the yoke installed on the lower leg just to make sure everything fit and lined up....ordered shaft seals and a new top bushing today so it's already to go back together when they arrive.


----------



## tbone75

Where is Jerry with the Dan update!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Now I got that cussed table on the run I worked all day on this cussed outboard......All good though... got the steering pivot cleaned up and working and bored out and retapped the holes in the lower motor mounts.......these suckers are $114.00 each so they got the "island" rebuild treatment..all good.... and the yoke installed on the lower leg just to make sure everything fit and lined up....ordered shaft seals and a new top bushing today so it's already to go back together when they arrive.



Ok what is the secret to drilling out old bolts? I always mess mine up!Even when I try to use a center punch.Just never get right dead center?


----------



## Cantdog

Dan...I hope you're doing good tonight.....maybe tomorow they can bolt you back together......Jerry bring you that flippycap???


(to be read at a later date)


----------



## tbone75

Robin you got a very sweet shop there! Did you see my post about the bars I got?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Ok what is the secret to drilling out old bolts? I always mess mine up!Even when I try to use a center punch.Just never get right dead center?



These were 5/16 stainless in aluminum...harder than a ######heart.....first you have to set the item up level/plumb...then I take a hand 4" grinder and flatten the bolt out....center punch..start slowly with 1/8" cobalt bit..go slow rpm so you can control/guide the cut....use cutting fluid ( I used PB Blaster).... then 5/32" cobalt...the 3/16" cobalt...then 1/4" cobalt..then 9/32 cobalt...then 5/16" X 18 starting tap.....then bottoming tap..then do it again. I'm not sure that's the way you're supposed to do it but it works for me!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I got a red light 066 if I ever get around to fixing it? :msp_razz:



I wish I had something to trade you for it.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin you got a very sweet shop there! Did you see my post about the bars I got?



Thanks John.....it is handy working on junk..the overhead bridge crane came in very handy on this project.

I did see that and was trying to figure which auction you won...I was watching three...with no intention of bidding....Pics???


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thanks John.....it is handy working on junk..the overhead bridge crane came in very handy on this project.
> 
> I did see that and was trying to figure which auction you won...I was watching three...with no intention of bidding....Pics???



I will try sending a link! Cross your fingers! :hmm3grin2orange: There is one roller nose bar in there.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I wish I had something to trade you for it.



Sorry its staying here LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Where is Jerry with the Dan update!



I was wondering about that too.......Jerry may have gone out to the island to flush out all those west coast impurities...with Keiths and fresh Canadian/North Atlantic air!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I was wondering about that too.......Jerry may have gone out to the island to flush out all those west coast impurities...with Keiths and fresh Canadian/North Atlantic air!!



I forgot about that! How we going to find out about Dan!


----------



## Cantdog

Good Morning ZZZlackers....I bet even Dan is awake by now!! Last we heard from Jerry, today was to be Dan's surgery. Hope all is and goes well and Dancan get home soon!! LOL!! (unexpected typo but I decided to leave it) I guess we just have to be patient for info John, until Jerry gets back from being AWOL. He is our only connection right now to those guys and that neck of the woods. Never did hear if Jerry's wife waited in Florida for the space launch.....


----------



## Cantdog

Speaking of Slackers.....haven't heard from Jay-cub lately...he must have got that sawmill up and running making slabs and timbers day in and day out.....probably can now longer afford internet...I can understand that from my days running my mill to make living. Ran it flat out for 2 years...was never in better physical shape....working HARD 10hr days plus atleast 2 more hrs wrenchin.....couldn't afford beer nor much food..only mill parts and diesel....

Or perhaps perhaps his interest in his lady friend has kept the midgit real busy......


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> hey come on, no need for that. I think ive proved my self mechanically.....maybe. I really dont want an "easy" project. and now that I have a job, I can actually afford it.



Tried to get you some small project awile back but that didnt work out..
I got projects,small med or large ??, of course no creamsickles..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Speaking of Slackers.....haven't heard from Jay-cub lately...he must have got that sawmill up and running making slabs and timbers day in and day out.....probably can now longer afford internet...I can understand that from my days running my mill to make living. Ran it flat out for 2 years...was never in better physical shape....working HARD 10hr days plus atleast 2 more hrs wrenchin.....couldn't afford beer nor much food..only mill parts and diesel....
> 
> Or perhaps perhaps his interest in his lady friend has kept the midgit real busy......



Dont mind giving the kid some slack but c'mon JAYCUB !!!! is the check in the mail yet ?? LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Good Morning ZZZlackers....I bet even Dan is awake by now!! Last we heard from Jerry, today was to be Dan's surgery. Hope all is and goes well and Dancan get home soon!! LOL!! (unexpected typo but I decided to leave it) I guess we just have to be patient for info John, until Jerry gets back from being AWOL. He is our only connection right now to those guys and that neck of the woods. Never did hear if Jerry's wife waited in Florida for the space launch.....



Yup,,he goes and drops us like a cheap date,scratching our flippy caps wondering whats going on ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,he goes and drops us like a cheap date,scratching our flippy caps wondering whats going on ??




HaHaHa!!! That was a good one!!!!


----------



## little possum

AU_K2500 said:


> hey come on, no need for that. I think ive proved my self mechanically.....maybe. I really dont want an "easy" project. and now that I have a job, I can actually afford it.



Ive got a "project" 3120 hahah. Wouldnt be easy, or cheap. lol Big saws cost a lot of $ 

Off to work


----------



## roncoinc

Project 480cd


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont mind giving the kid some slack but c'mon JAYCUB !!!! is the check in the mail yet ?? LOL !!



Me too Ron,wondering about my saw and AV mounts?


----------



## tbone75

Dan I sure hope things go good or you today! You need to get back here,I didn't get out of bed till 8am !


----------



## tbone75

To much mowing the last 2 days! This yard is dry and rough,so it beats the hell out of me on the mower! Stihl can't get going yet,could be a real sluggish day? Got 2 small trees I need to cut up that fell across my road way down to the creek. Only need a baby saw for them,only 6" little things.Just to heavy to move out of the way.They will make a little dab of fire wood! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

That is a nice looking 480 Ron and a very fair price you were asking for it at the GTG. It sounded good too when it ran.....just carb issues.....I thought that wcorey guy was interested in it??


----------



## tbone75

Another project I just drug out of the weeds. LOL I was out on the deck looking down at it.Sure hope I can get things loose :msp_confused:


----------



## 8433jeff

tbone75 said:


> Another project I just drug out of the weeds. LOL I was out on the deck looking down at it.Sure hope I can get things loose :msp_confused:



Thats a project. You gotta throw the 132 in the sig.


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> Thats a project. You gotta throw the 132 in the sig.



I only put the ported saws in there. LOL May have to port it? LOL


----------



## farrell

afternoon fellas!

oh overtime how i missed you!:msp_love:
bills are all paid!:msp_thumbsup:
my car gets fixed next week!
the wifes car is totalled:msp_mad:
get to go truck shopping:hmm3grin2orange:
and money left for projects


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> afternoon fellas!
> 
> oh overtime how i missed you!:msp_love:
> bills are all paid!:msp_thumbsup:
> my car gets fixed next week!
> the wifes car is totalled:msp_mad:
> get to go truck shopping:hmm3grin2orange:
> and money left for projects



Sounds like your doing OK ! How you and the wife feeling?


----------



## tbone75

Hey SLACKERS! Whatcha doing? I just got back home from door shopping again.No luck,didn't have any in stock? 500.00 when they do have them,nice ones with the blinds inside the glass.Checked another place that makes them about an hour away from me.They wanted 2,300.00 for the same thing!! :waaaht: Guess I will wait and find something else! :msp_mellow:


----------



## little possum

Chillin, and figurin out plans for the weekend. Got off early today, and I just didnt know how to handle it! 

We sent off a set of mahogonoy french doors 13'6" to the top of the radius, I think the bill was close to 5K, I think I could build a one man house for that


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> Chillin, and figurin out plans for the weekend. Got off early today, and I just didnt know how to handle it!
> 
> We sent off a set of mahogonoy french doors 13'6" to the top of the radius, I think the bill was close to 5K, I think I could build a one man house for that




Man...custom, one off, mahogany french doors 13' 6" to the top of the rad.......$5K is cheep!!.......is this hung, jambs and sill too?? If it is ...hell I should just sell my stuff off and sub to you guys!! LOL!! I know the shipping would certainly tilt it back in my direction but just the same...that price is very reasonable...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Man...custom, one off, mahogany french doors 13' 6" to the top of the rad.......$5K is cheep!!.......is this hung, jambs and sill too?? If it is ...hell I should just sell my stuff off and sub to you guys!! LOL!! I know the shipping would certainly tilt it back in my direction but just the same...that price is very reasonable...



In case you never noticed,,,NC is the cheapest place in the nation for furniture or woodwork..
I knew a couple of woodworkers made monthly trips down there to buy and resell.
very good quality and dirt cheap..
one guy used to buy and drive around to other sellers and see if they could beat the price..
he would bring it back here and double his money and all he had to do was drive !!


----------



## little possum

We dont install them. But did make the jamb. I think he keeps his prices reasonable because this guy keeps coming back, and thats always a good thing because he has people waiting for him to build their house. He does high end houses. 

Im not for sure on the price though. Mightve been more.


----------



## PB

I need some help with some electrical stuff. My new truck has only a 7blade RV plug, but the trailer had the 4flat plug. So I put the 7blade plug onto the existing trailer wiring, but would also like to have the option of the 4flat in the future. I was thinking of splicing in the 4flat with its own ground and hiding it under the trailer deck but wasn't sure if this would cause any problems with the 7blade RV? Does that make any sense? Thoughts?


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> I need some help with some electrical stuff. My new truck has only a 7blade RV plug, but the trailer had the 4flat plug. So I put the 7blade plug onto the existing trailer wiring, but would also like to have the option of the 4flat in the future. I was thinking of splicing in the 4flat with its own ground and hiding it under the trailer deck but wasn't sure if this would cause any problems with the 7blade RV? Does that make any sense? Thoughts?



Lee they make a round 7 to 4 flat adapter...go to the NAPA down by the bridge......LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> We dont install them. But did make the jamb. I think he keeps his prices reasonable because this guy keeps coming back, and thats always a good thing because he has people waiting for him to build their house. He does high end houses.
> 
> Im not for sure on the price though. Mightve been more.




I expect it might well have been, hung in the supplied jamb and sill...and all...I am assuming if they were 13' 6" tall they must have been 7'-8' wide??


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Lee they make a round 7 to 4 flat adapter...go to the NAPA down by the bridge......LOL!!!



I know they do, but it would get lost somewhere, or broken. You could almost set your clock to it.  I don't like the idea of an extra contact point to go wrong. I had the wire here, and picked up the jacketed wire and plug from maine trailer earlier. I do have to say it looks rather professional now.  

I was thinking of splicing in a short 4flat under the trailer so if someone borrowed the trailer they could just hook that up. I was going to do the short plug, maybe 6" long, and make an extension to use if someone had to. I might be over thinking this thing too much. Way too much.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> I know they do, but it would get lost somewhere, or broken. You could almost set your clock to it.  I don't like the idea of an extra contact point to go wrong. I had the wire here, and picked up the jacketed wire and plug from maine trailer earlier. I do have to say it looks rather professional now.
> 
> I was thinking of splicing in a short 4flat under the trailer so if someone borrowed the trailer they could just hook that up. I was going to do the short plug, maybe 6" long, and make an extension to use if someone had to. I might be over thinking this thing too much. Way too much.





No it would not get lost....look on your drivers door....lower.... there is one or two door storage compartments...that's where your 7 to 4 adapter lives when not in use. I have three trailers with flat plugs that I have used on the last 2 trucks I have owned with factory tow pkgs...the only mistake I made was I left the adapter in the truck pluig for months at a time and the "elements" ruined it.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> No it would not get lost....look on your drivers door....lower.... there is one or two door storage compartments...that's where your 7 to 4 adapter lives when not in use. I have three trailers with flat plugs that I have used on the last 2 trucks I have owned with factory tow pkgs...the only mistake I made was I left the adapter in the truck pluig for months at a time and the "elements" ruined it.



I left the receiver in my blue truck for several years. I had to take the entire hitch off and beat it out with a sledge and a torch. The "elements" sure are out to get us.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> I left the receiver in my blue truck for several years. I had to take the entire hitch off and beat it out with a sledge and a torch. The "elements" sure are out to get us.



You're lucky to get the hitch out of the reciever at all!! Those things freeze in there...I have chained them to a tree and tried to drive away in 4WD without breaking them free. The wiring adapters just get beat and wont work if left in the truck plug for to long. Now, I just use them for towing and when done stick them in the door compartment..


----------



## tbone75

Worked on the old splitter a bit.Got the lines out of the old tank? LOL Cut the old tank off and ground things down flat again.Pulled the wheels off to get some tires.One side is right hand thread the other left hand thread? Never seen that before? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Worked on the old splitter a bit.Got the lines out of the old tank? LOL Cut the old tank off and ground things down flat again.Pulled the wheels off to get some tires.One side is right hand thread the other left hand thread? Never seen that before? LOL



The old 60's Dodges and Plymouths were that way...drivers side wheel lug nutz were right hand thread...passenger side lug nutz were left hand......how old is that splitter???


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> The old 60's Dodges and Plymouths were that way...drivers side wheel lug nutz were right hand thread...passenger side lug nutz were left hand......how old is that splitter???



I had forgot about them old dodges! LOL The splitter is about as old as Ron I think. LOL And home made!


----------



## Cantdog

Well Ron is from the lefthand days though he won't admit it on here......out loud that is.....LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well Ron is from the lefthand days though he won't admit it on here......out loud that is.....LOL!!



Dad had some old Dodge with the push button auto in it! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dad had some old Dodge with the push button auto in it! LOL



LOL I probably had a half dozen typewriter drive cars back then..from 225 slant sixes to the most heavy duty, 4bll X 2 390 hp 413 wedge..all modern push button drive!! LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Sure hope Dan made it through the surgery OK.If he had it today?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL I probably had a half dozen typewriter drive cars back then..from 225 slant sixes to the most heavy duty, 4bll X 2 390 hp 413 wedge..all modern push button drive!! LOL!!



It was a 64 something Dodge? First car I can remember him having. LOL The oddest was the Simca ! Looked like a Rabbit or Omni. That was what I learned to use a stick in. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure hope Dan made it through the surgery OK.If he had it today?



Yeah me too.....hard not knowing..just another twist in the virtual world......knowing people long distance only......but I agree I hope Dan came through in good standing..no pun...


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> It was a 64 something Dodge? First car I can remember him having. LOL The oddest was the Simca ! Looked like a Rabbit or Omni. That was what I learned to use a stick in. LOL




Simca??? Those really sucked.....like a Renault...no not Renou..Renault!!! They sucked too!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah me too.....hard not knowing..just another twist in the virtual world......knowing people long distance only......but I agree I hope Dan came through in good standing..no pun...



I don't know anyone else even close to him and Jerry up there? Just sucks not knowing anything!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Simca??? Those really sucked.....like a Renault...no not Renou..Renault!!! They sucked too!!



I know Dad didn't keep it very long? I was only 12 when I learned to drive it. LOL Could have had something to do with it? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

OOPS forgot to water the plants! 90 out there today so I better go do it!


----------



## little possum

I have a small round pin to large 7 pin adapter stashed in my storage tray in the Dodge. But my truck has a 4 pin plug and 7 pin plug out the back. Im not sure how it works exactly, but we did install it 


Any of you guys have any experience with a wood engraver tool?


----------



## tbone75

Went out to water stuff and found a possum in my strawberry patch! He ate his last one! He wouldn't even move!Walked right up and put one right between the eyes. :msp_thumbsup: Now where is everyone? SLACKERS  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Went out to water stuff and found a possum in my strawberry patch! He ate his last one! He wouldn't even move!Walked right up and put one right between the eyes. :msp_thumbsup: Now where is everyone? SLACKERS  :hmm3grin2orange:



Careful that might have been Zach's long lost relative.


----------



## sefh3

91* here today. I hope the rest of the weekend isn't going to be this hot. The AC might be getting a workout.


----------



## sefh3

I had to take the car in today. Check engine light and a wrench light. dang thing had 8 codes. All of them leading to the Throttle body. Looks like I'll be pulling that apart tomorrow.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> You're lucky to get the hitch out of the reciever at all!! Those things freeze in there...I have chained them to a tree and tried to drive away in 4WD without breaking them free. The wiring adapters just get beat and wont work if left in the truck plug for to long. Now, I just use them for towing and when done stick them in the door compartment..



I tried the tree and chain technique and it wouldn't budge. Heat and a sledge worked wonders though. 

Speaking of wonders, Maine IPA's are taking quite the toll on me tonight. 

Too bad Bob didn't make it up to the GTG.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> 91* here today. I hope the rest of the weekend isn't going to be this hot. The AC might be getting a workout.



It was over 90 here today! And for the next 4 or 5 days!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Careful that might have been Zach's long lost relative.



OOPS didn't think of that! LOL To bad that SOB shouldn't get in my berry patch! :msp_mad:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> It was over 90 here today! And for the next 4 or 5 days!



Yeah that's what they are calling for us too. Maybe a shower here and there too.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yeah that's what they are calling for us too. Maybe a shower here and there too.



Yep same here. We could use some rain.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi gang. Just checking in. Still going hard at the new shop, tearing the old one down right now, glad I screwed all the frame together in the old one. Makes it a lot easier to take it down. I have about a third of it down right. Check in with you boys later.


----------



## Cantdog

Just cause it's Saturday is no reason to be ZZlack!!! Rise and shine ZZZZlackers!!!! First coat of poly goes on the table early this AM....then the tractor goes up to Hoss's......lots of manure movement..about 20yds...then lots of rototilling...love that 4WD, diesel powered rototiller that you ride on!!! Then it's back to the shop...lift the boat off the trailer with the overhead crane and set it up on boat stands and put on a coat of bottom paint........by then it'll be time for the evening activities...Shower...drive 50 miles...go to dinner and a play with the OL...then drive 75 miles back this way but detour by Northeast Harbor on MDI to pick up daughter at 10:00PM when she get off the boat there..then drive the 50 miles back home......have beer....have more beer...done....that's my day in a nutshell. What about you ZZZlackerss???


----------



## RandyMac

I'm just sitting here, pushing buttons. Been a quiet couple of days.


----------



## little possum

90s here today, 97 tommorow, hot hot hot. Headed to the lake 

But out to the big town to help my cousin move, then home to skid some logs maybe.


----------



## RandyMac

We had a fairweather gale yesterday, set up a good howl.


----------



## roncoinc

Forecast today of 88 deg,then cooler rest of week.

First thing is to take the saws out of the car and put em away !! been in there almost a week.
I will clean and sharpen them when and as i can later.
will hit a few yardsales then to the farmers market for some goodies..
then home to move more compost into garden.
then work on some lawn tractors and such.
and remember................


----------



## sefh3

Looks like rain is coming in this morning. Off to fix the car in a bit. I'm hoping to clean the throttle body and call it good,


----------



## tbone75

Guess its fix a whacker today.BIL just dropped one off LOL The rest of the day? I will just take it as it comes. Could be some more work on the splitter? Could be something else? Only thing for sure,I ain't mowing! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stayed up late last night on berry patrol.Got another coon and possum! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Looks like I'll be fixing the car this afternoon. It's raining like cats and dogs right now. That storm came in quickly. Hopefully it leaves a quick as it came in.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Looks like I'll be fixing the car this afternoon. It's raining like cats and dogs right now. That storm came in quickly. Hopefully it leaves a quick as it came in.



Just send the rain part down here! I don't want the rest of it. LOL Only a 20% chance here today.


----------



## 8433jeff

Cantdog said:


> The old 60's Dodges and Plymouths were that way...drivers side wheel lug nutz were right hand thread...passenger side lug nutz were left hand......how old is that splitter???





tbone75 said:


> Worked on the old splitter a bit.Got the lines out of the old tank? LOL Cut the old tank off and ground things down flat again.Pulled the wheels off to get some tires.One side is right hand thread the other left hand thread? Never seen that before? LOL



That was stored away, maybe never to be seen again in my brain, until early this week when I helped take apart the rear end on a mid-nineties Peterbuilt. The axle bearing nuts and lugs are reverse thread on one side of those. The boss, who is 10 years younger and only a GM guy, never heard of that other than on those trucks.


----------



## jimdad07

Looks like everybody is keeping good and busy these days.


----------



## tbone75

Man is it HOT out there today!!!!!! 97 right now! I was spraying weeds for a little while,to hot even for that! Need to look at this whacker,its one of the brush cutters on wheels with the ball and string on the front.I think the float is stuck.


----------



## tbone75

OK Jerry is back,now whats the news on Dan? :msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

*Blew it at the yardsale today *

I see the ad on CL included chainsaws but no name mentioned.
I took my time and left 1/2 hr later than i wanted to.
as i walked down the driveway all the good stuff was walking out ! 
echo strimmer,,echo mid size chainsaw,running homelite zip,stihl 09L,backpack blower,and some other stuff i didnt get a good look at.
all that was left was an XL12,and a couple homie's like the 101.
i asked about the saws and she said " all the chainsaws are $20 each" !! 
i asked about the stuff she sold,everything was $20 ......
so much for being a slug ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I see the ad on CL included chainsaws but no name mentioned.
> I took my time and left 1/2 hr later than i wanted to.
> as i walked down the driveway all the good stuff was walking out !
> echo strimmer,,echo mid size chainsaw,running homelite zip,stihl 09L,backpack blower,and some other stuff i didnt get a good look at.
> all that was left was an XL12,and a couple homie's like the 101.
> i asked about the saws and she said " all the chainsaws are $20 each" !!
> i asked about the stuff she sold,everything was $20 ......
> so much for being a slug ..



Missed the boat Ron. I never see any chainsaws at yard sales around here? Or guns! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Missed the boat Ron. I never see any chainsaws at yard sales around here? Or guns! LOL



And it's all YOUR fault !!!!
your my hero and i try to be like you !!
so i sat around this morning taking it easy and lost out !!
all because of YOU !!!


----------



## tbone75

My high temp today was 98 ! Just dropped to 97 LOL And that was in the shade!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And it's all YOUR fault !!!!
> your my hero and i try to be like you !!
> so i sat around this morning taking it easy and lost out !!
> all because of YOU !!!



:big_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Slugs never get the worm.Robins and Dans get the worms :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Them Jerry's get it all! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Missed the boat Ron. I never see any chainsaws at yard sales around here? Or guns! LOL



Me either....young guy that used to work for me always got guns at yd sales.....he picked up a 1932 A5 Browning at a yd sale....I ended up with that because he didn't pay his auto parts bill that was charged to my account....$80.00 Got a nice 9MM Hi Pwr Browing with Pacmyers...$175.00 same deal...ya gots t pay yer bills...I ain't yer father!!! Same deal on a mini 14...wood stock and folding stock, and all sorts of other scary looking options like wild sights and 4 30 rd clips...$225.00...he really should have paid his bills or quit beating on his truck so...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

I think we need Robin to go get that Jerry in gear! No Dan update yet! Ron your retired,you go get him!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Me either....young guy that used to work for me always got guns at yd sales.....he picked up a 1932 A5 Browning at a yd sale....I ended up with that because he didn't pay his auto parts bill that was charged to my account....$80.00 Got a nice 9MM Hi Pwr Browing with Pacmyers...$175.00 same deal...ya gots t pay yer bills...I ain't yer father!!! Same deal on a mini 14...wood stock and folding stock, and all sorts of other scary looking options like wild sights and 4 30 rd clips...$225.00...he really should have paid his bills or quit beating on his truck so...LOL!!



WOW you got some bargains there! I want some!


----------



## tbone75

I want one of them Browning HPs in 9mm or .40 ? I ain't picky,but they want 2 legs and an arm for them!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I think we need Robin to go get that Jerry in gear! No Dan update yet! Ron your retired,you go get him!



Yeah 'ssup with that??? We do need info!!! Perhaps Jerry went in to see him after just catching up here...I got to go out for the evening with th OL and as I said earlier pick up the daughter in Northeast harbor at 10:00 PM at the dock. She belongs to a steel (NOT Stihl) band and they have been at sea for the last 2 days playing for free on all the off shore islands that have communities in the greater Penobscot Bay area. But she has to work in the morning so she comes ashore and the rest continue on to more islands further Downeast...the ride is the Sunbeam....the Seacoast Misson ship.,,it's earlier version used to come into my island when I was a tike around Christmas and give me rock candy and knitted hats and mittens. It was a big deal...I was the only kid in school......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah 'ssup with that??? We do need info!!! Perhaps Jerry went in to see him after just catching up here...I got to go out for the evening with th OL and as I said earlier pick up the daughter in Northeast harbor at 10:00 PM at the dock. She belongs to a steel (NOT Stihl) band and they have been at sea for the last 2 days playing for free on all the off shore islands that have communities in the greater Penobscot Bay area. But she has to work in the morning so she comes ashore and the rest continue on to more islands further Downeast...the ride is the Sunbeam....the Seacoast Misson ship.,,it's earlier version used to come into my island when I was a tike around Christmas and give me rock candy and knitted hats and mittens. It was a big deal...I was the only kid in school......



Sounds interesting. Your Daughter is into a lot of different things! LOL And it sounds all good too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan report. I just got off the phone talking to Dan,he is in a fair bit of pain, just had surgery on one bone in his lower leg. Steel plate and screws are in but they are causing him some hurts. He is either too groogy when the pain meds are first administered, cant talk ort answer the phone, he gets about one hour when he feels like talking and then about an hour where he is in too much pain to talk. His next surgery is scheduled for next Friday if the swelling goes down enough.
I have been away on a fishing trip for the last 3 days into the backwoods, no computers or internet back there,..LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a box from Ron last thursday just before I left on a fishing trip.Took picts but have to load them into the puter.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan report. I just got off the phone talking to Dan,he is in a fair bit of pain, just had surgery on one bone in his lower leg. Steel plate and screws are in but they are causing him some hurts. He is either too groogy when the pain meds are first administered, cant talk ort answer the phone, he gets about one hour when he feels like talking and then about an hour where he is in too much pain to talk. His next surgery is scheduled for next Friday if the swelling goes down enough.
> I have been away on a fishing trip for the last 3 days into the backwoods, no computers or internet back there,..LOL



Thanks for the update! I was thinking they would do everything at once!Got to put him through all that again!Man sure wish I could help him some way?


----------



## 8433jeff

Dans process will be time driven all the way. My daughters foot, hurt in mid November, still has a ways to go, and may yet require a surgery. And she played a season of softball on it. Too much at once is worse than nothing sometimes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

When a person breaks both big bones in the lower leg area it is a major trauma to the body. The swelling and contraction of the muscles has to be overcome before the repair work can be successfully carried out.Dan has 6 truss rods attached to stretch the muscles out, one bone is done leaving the other one for next surgery. I really don`t understand why the surgeons did not do both bones at the same time.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got a box from Ron last thursday just before I left on a fishing trip.Took picts but have to load them into the puter.



AND you aint MAD at me !!! ????
pix ??? 
Now everybody will see what an axe i am sending my bestest internet chainsaw buddy such a pos !!
AND my new hero cause John failed me today being such a slug and i missed out on some chainsaws at a yardsal for being late !!
So,,i'm changing hero's,,if thats ok with you Jerry ??
It's like when I get old and meen i want to be like Jerry !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

A box from RON, notice the blue and white stickers ....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Inside the box,


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> A box from RON,
> 
> Jerry ROTTEN !!!!! LOL !!!!!
> 
> i think the husqvarna labels were kewl eh ??
> he will probly keep the box as a momento ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Inside the box,




YUCk !!!! and i just had supper !! :msp_mad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A box from RON,
> 
> Jerry ROTTEN !!!!! LOL !!!!!
> 
> i think the husqvarna labels were kewl eh ??
> he will probly keep the box as a momento ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are kewl and that box will be a top shelf box for quite some time....LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> YUCk !!!! and i just had supper !! :msp_mad:



You were lucky, keep it down....LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys crack me up :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I can't type much right now.Dang arthritis is acting up in my left shoulder and wrist.Trying to type one fingered! :bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys crack me up :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I can't type much right now.Dang arthritis is acting up in my left shoulder and wrist.Trying to type one fingered! :bang:



Don`t you think my 046 is a fine place to start a rebuild? Sorry to hear about the arthritis, that sucks but I find work is good for relieving pain from it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> AND you aint MAD at me !!! ????
> pix ???
> Now everybody will see what an axe i am sending my bestest internet chainsaw buddy such a pos !!
> AND my new hero cause John failed me today being such a slug and i missed out on some chainsaws at a yardsal for being late !!
> So,,i'm changing hero's,,if thats ok with you Jerry ??
> It's like when I get old and meen i want to be like Jerry !!



That is a big load off my back ! He is all yours Jerry :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t you think my 046 is a fine place to start a rebuild?



Just like chicken nuggets ! Pieces and parts :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just like chicken nuggets ! Pieces and parts :hmm3grin2orange:



Gold nuggets,....should have enough parts kicking around to build a saw or two by now, just got to find some time....LOL


----------



## SawTroll

Surely it is pretty quiet here at times - but it surely is more quiet on other saw related forums! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You guys crack me up :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I can't type much right now.Dang arthritis is acting up in my left shoulder and wrist.Trying to type one fingered! :bang:



I got ONE finger for you !! LOl !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got ONE finger for you !! LOl !!



Your #1 too Ron! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> Surely it is pretty quiet here at times - but it surely is more quiet on other saw related forums! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



A little quiet here tonight too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A little quiet here tonight too!



We are down a couple of regulars....LOL


----------



## sefh3

Finally finished this project up. It pulls me about 30mph down the road. It's a 49cc engine. My kids are already itching for when they will be able to ride it.











And just for you Ron, those are Stihl bolts holding on the starter :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are down a couple of regulars....LOL



Its getting bad in here!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its getting bad in here!



Yup,...if I wasn`t so tired I would go to bed an get some sleep...


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup,...if I wasn`t so tired I would go to bed an get some sleep...



John says sleep is over rated. You don't need it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> John says sleep is over rated. You don't need it.



Going to give it a try anyway. Didn`t get much out on the fishing trip and there is a lot of physical expenditure on a trip like that, I aint getting any younger either. 56 lb backpack, Coleman lantern, fishing rods and a dipnet in my hands and a 68 lb canoe on my shoulders take quite a toll on this old guy.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Going to give it a try anyway. Didn`t get much out on the fishing trip and there is a lot of physical expenditure on a trip like that, I aint getting any younger either. 56 lb backpack, Coleman lantern, fishing rods and a dipnet in my hands and a 68 lb canoe on my shoulders take quite a toll on this old guy.....LOL



Sounds like a little to much to me! LOL Even for a young guy!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John says sleep is over rated. You don't need it.



Nope! If I could sleep better I know I would feel better. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.....just back from my night out...lot of driving..daughter and BF slept all the way home...I guess they drummed on 5 of the outermost islands in 2 days..

Jerry thanks for the update on Dan...sounds pretty damn rough to me....shame that had to happen....summer just getting started and all...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.....just back from my night out...lot of driving..daughter and BF slept all the way home...I guess they drummed on 5 of the outermost islands in 2 days..
> 
> Jerry thanks for the update on Dan...sounds pretty damn rough to me....shame that had to happen....summer just getting started and all...



Glad everyone made it back in good shape!


----------



## dh1984

hey what is every one up too in here? i know it's slow as slow around the house here i haven't have a single Tree Job call for over a month for some reason.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Fellow ZZZlackers......Running a tad slow this morning...busy day yesterday and busy evening as well. Going to be another one today too....more garden work up to Hoss's and at home, another coat on that table and didn't get the bottom of the boat painted as planned....had to mow the lawn instead. So that is needing to be done still. Funny day here yesterday...cool and foggy until around noon then the sun came out and it shot to 90 degrees with about 200% humidity!! For about an hour, if you even moved the sweat would just pour off you. Then that cool Canadian air spilled in and drove the humidity away and it became very pleasent and it stihl is this morning....Ah Ha!! coffee's done mmmmmmm.....


----------



## RandyMac

200%? Sounds tropical.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> 200%? Sounds tropical.



####ing Sub tropical!!! Awful...oppressive...Bad stuff right there! How you doing Randy??


----------



## RandyMac

Havin' flashbacks and I feel unbalanced, like wearing two different shoes.
I needed some routine so I'm back to work.

You could die of hypothermia here this morning.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Havin' flashbacks and I feel unbalanced, like wearing two different shoes.
> I needed some routine so I'm back to work.
> 
> You could die of hypothermia here this morning.




Sadly, it's likely to continue that way for a while....work is a good thing to help keep your mind occupied.

My father and I were very close and enjoyed doing a lot of things together...he passed away in 1998 a week short of his 93rd Bday. He had gone down and fueled and pumped our boat out and was headed out to the island for a week or so the next day......it took him 2 weeks to get there...and he's still there. To this very day, I'll see something I know would be of interest to him and instantly think "I'll have to tell the ol' man about that" That's just the way we're wired and it takes time to alter the wiring....I said it earlier and I'll say it again. My best to you...remember the good times..stay busy. Robin...


Oh and stay warm too LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another absolutely gorgeous day here, bright sun and not a cloud in the sky. Might get a tad warm by mid day, you know 70-75 F ....LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another absolutely gorgeous day here, bright sun and not a cloud in the sky. Might get a tad warm by mid day, you know 70-75 F ....LOL



Same weather here just a tad warmer. Calling for high 80 low 90 today. Sounds like a good day for a cookout. I'm heading to my brothers for one this afternoon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where is all the slazzzkers this morning, still sleeping off the Ballentines?? Who ever said digging in the dirt is fun....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

YAWN !! :msp_mellow:
took to much medication last night,but at least i got to sleep.

not supposed to get to 80 deg today,,good for finishing up the garden.
another dozen mater plants and some basil and should be done..
Toped off the soil level in my garden boxes and lost all my purslane


----------



## tbone75

Berry patrol again last night. 2 more coons won't be back! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Berry patrol again last night. 2 more coons won't be back! :hmm3grin2orange:



Whatcha doin with all them critters, digging holes to bury them , seems like a full time job?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whatcha doin with all them critters, digging holes to bury them , seems like a full time job?



I feed the Buzzards LOL They got to eat too LOL


----------



## tbone75

I don't know where all them things come from? As many as I get rid of each year?


----------



## 8433jeff

RandyMac said:


> Havin' flashbacks and I feel unbalanced, like wearing two different shoes.
> I needed some routine so I'm back to work.
> 
> You could die of hypothermia here this morning.



Sounds like you are doing OK. Routine is OK, so is grieving. Always be work to do, young man. Stay frosty.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't know where all them things come from? As many as I get rid of each year?



They be stinkin the high heavens!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They be stinkin the high heavens!!



They are today!!!! Its 101 right now!! Not so sure I want to move my shop? It stays nice and cool in the basement! LOL Stihl tinkering with this brush whacker.It hasn't been ran for 6-7 years. LOL With the old stinking gas in it.Belongs to my FIL,going to give him some chit about leaving gas in it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where is all the slazzzkers this morning, still sleeping off the Ballentines?? Who ever said digging in the dirt is fun....LOL



I all ready been here and gone long before you posted...was actually on the tractor by then!! LOL!!

Not enough Ballantines last night..to much driving and with kids as well....LOL!!! Maybe tonight....


Edit....Maybe I was assuming to much......though I am probably the only full time Ballantine drinker of this whole forum...........PB does make a number of empty green cans but he has other tastes as well...Sooooooo........I'll have another!! (Name of the Derby AND Preakness winner)


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Man... Lots has gone on since iv been away!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They are today!!!! Its 101 right now!! Not so sure I want to move my shop? It stays nice and cool in the basement! LOL Stihl tinkering with this brush whacker.It hasn't been ran for 6-7 years. LOL With the old stinking gas in it.Belongs to my FIL,going to give him some chit about leaving gas in it. :hmm3grin2orange:



Was a heat wave here today also, it hit 70F ...LOL
Old gas is great if you are into small engine repair, keeps many small engine mechanics working.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Man... Lots has gone on since iv been away!



Lots has been going on since your last post, where you been Jaycub?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Man... Lots has gone on since iv been away!



Lets have some updates on the mill?


----------



## tbone75

70 Jerry! Wow what a heat wave your having! :hmm3grin2orange: Made it to 102 before it started going down! Going to go change the oil in the wife's car now that its down to 96. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 70 Jerry! Wow what a heat wave your having! :hmm3grin2orange: Made it to 102 before it started going down! Going to go change the oil in the wife's car now that its down to 96. LOL



Burning up we are, it can get up to 80 by mid summer but I like it better around mid 70`s, that`s comfortable weather for working.


----------



## 8433jeff

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was a heat wave here today also, it hit 70F ...LOL
> Old gas is great if you are into small engine repair, keeps many small engine mechanics working.



It is the lifeblood of many shops, also a curse as everyone thinks a tune up should last forever.


----------



## Eccentric

8433jeff said:


> It is the lifeblood of many shops, also a curse as everyone thinks a tune up should last forever.



True on both points Jeff. Bad gas was the source of much of our business in the shop..............and also the reason why idiot customers would keep bringing their "POS" new equipment week after week for warranty work because they REFUSED to listen to us and replace their old garbage gas with fresh fuel (and the idiots in management would keep overriding us and authorising the repairs).:bang:


----------



## roncoinc

Night all,, .............


----------



## 8433jeff

Eccentric said:


> True on both points Jeff. Bad gas was the source of much of our business in the shop..............and also the reason why idiot customers would keep bringing their "POS" new equipment week after week for warranty work because they REFUSED to listen to us and replace their old garbage gas with fresh fuel (and the idiots in management would keep overriding us and authorising the repairs).:bang:



Doesn't take long to get a reputation as to being a "blame it on the fuel or whatever else" or a "Seafoam and sunshine" shop, deserved or otherwise. Todays fuels bring a whole bunch of troubles, as the owners can and have used whatever is cheapest. Here E 85, at least 70% ethanol (they have backed off some on the miracle fluid, as even cars designed to run on it were having issues with it), is not uncommon in mowers, and not unheard of as mix fuel. Your common run of the mill village idiot will complain to any and all if told the crap he dumped in the tank is the reason his tuned up device is now more f###ed up than the first time it was in. And they will throw in a few expletives when told there is no warranty or refund. I have seen many faces drain when told the fuel was the problem, to make sure they are not storing a summers worth of fuel for two years, or using last years mix from an uncovered container they keep on the floor of a damp garage, which is usually followed by "but I use a fuel stabilizer" whine or a "didn't have any problem before it was brought here."

If it didn't have a problem, why did it come here in the first place? It needed a vacation, and this was all the farther you could afford to travel with it?:msp_confused:


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
Just got back from my brothers house. It was quite nice to see the family. Luckly there was a nice breeze when in the shade.


----------



## sefh3

Jacob,
Any word on your saws that were stolen? How's the saw mill going? Is it up and running yet?


----------



## tbone75

Just came in from planting radishes. LOL Didn't start till digging till 8pm.Still to hot to do anything! Didn't get that oil changed in the car.Thought I would wait till I could at least touch the outside of it with out getting burnt! LOL


----------



## Eccentric

8433jeff said:


> Doesn't take long to get a reputation as to being a "blame it on the fuel or whatever else" or a "Seafoam and sunshine" shop, deserved or otherwise. Todays fuels bring a whole bunch of troubles, as the owners can and have used whatever is cheapest. Here E 85, at least 70% ethanol (they have backed off some on the miracle fluid, as even cars designed to run on it were having issues with it), is not uncommon in mowers, and not unheard of as mix fuel. Your common run of the mill village idiot will complain to any and all if told the crap he dumped in the tank is the reason his tuned up device is now more f###ed up than the first time it was in. And they will throw in a few expletives when told there is no warranty or refund. I have seen many faces drain when told the fuel was the problem, to make sure they are not storing a summers worth of fuel for two years, or using last years mix from an uncovered container they keep on the floor of a damp garage, which is usually followed by "but I use a fuel stabilizer" whine or a "didn't have any problem before it was brought here."
> 
> If it didn't have a problem, why did it come here in the first place? It needed a vacation, and this was all the farther you could afford to travel with it?:msp_confused:



Yep. One incident from my time at Sears Service stands out for me. I rebuilt a new weedwhacker that some jackass had bought, then ran crappy old gasahol in ("works fine in my mower"....). He squeaked it on the first tank. I put a new shortblock in it under warranty (after the manager said to do it despite the clear fuel quality warnings in the warranty section of the machine's manual and the sample of the customer's fuel that I'd shown her). After the repair, the jackass promptly took the machine home AND FUELED WITH THE SAME CRAP. 

Yep, he sqeaked it again, and came back to the shop all hot and bothered. Blamed my "####ty" repair work for the second failure. I drained his gas from the tank into a clean glass jar (again) and showed him the water and garbage in it (again). He stormed off to rant to the manager, telling her how I'd ####ed up his new "POS" machine that he'd paid $$$ for...................................and she authorized the replacement of the machine with a new one. She then came down and told us to stop inspecting the customer's fuel. Then there were the morons who brought mowers back under warranty after hitting a pipe in the yard and bending the crankshaft...:bang:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all,
> Just got back from my brothers house. It was quite nice to see the family. Luckly there was a nice breeze when in the shade.



Breeze? What the hell is that?


----------



## tbone75

Anything new on Dan? I am sure he is in a lot of pain! Or good drugs! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Anything new on Dan? I am sure he is in a lot of pain! Or good drugs! LOL



About the same as the last report, he has to wait til the swelling goes down for the next operation scheduled for this coming Friday. He could go home but it is very difficult to transport a person with those rods attached to the bones in the leg that keep the muscles stretched out and the foot aligned with the lower leg so he has chosen to stay at the hospital til the next operation has been done. He is most worried about how he will regain his strength again after this stay in hospital and the long recovery after he is released.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Night all,, .............




I'm with you there Ron......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> About the same as the last report, he has to wait til the swelling goes down for the next operation scheduled for this coming Friday. He could go home but it is very difficult to transport a person with those rods attached to the bones in the leg that keep the muscles stretched out and the foot aligned with the lower leg so he has chosen to stay at the hospital til the next operation has been done. He is most worried about how he will regain his strength again after this stay in hospital and the long recovery after he is released.



Going to take some rehab to get things back to useable.Then even more time to get back to normal.Afraid its going to be a long summer for Dan!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> About the same as the last report, he has to wait til the swelling goes down for the next operation scheduled for this coming Friday. He could go home but it is very difficult to transport a person with those rods attached to the bones in the leg that keep the muscles stretched out and the foot aligned with the lower leg so he has chosen to stay at the hospital til the next operation has been done. He is most worried about how he will regain his strength again after this stay in hospital and the long recovery after he is released.





It will be hard work...I don't envy him one bit.....Jerry...take him in 2 Oh 36's X 20" to press with to keep his arms in shape and pocket full of flippy caps to keep his fingers nimble...'bout all you can do.....chainsaw physical therapy.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Going to take some rehab to get things back to useable.Then even more time to get back to normal.Afraid its going to be a long summer for Dan!



It takes a lifetime to get into the shape that Dan was in just before this accident, it will take him a long time and a lot of working out to get back close to where he was before this happened to him. I injured my right leg, in the same area, when riding motor cross back in the late 80`s. I has a 3 way radial fracture and a lot of soft tissue damage, I chose to not get it casted and continued to work on it as it healed so that I would not loose as much strength and mobility in it. I took up bowling as a way to strengthen and regain flexibility in my ankle, it worked really well.


----------



## Cantdog

Sux


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It takes a lifetime to get into the shape that Dan was in just before this accident, it will take him a long time and a lot of working out to get back close to where he was before this happened to him. I injured my right leg, in the same area, when riding motor cross back in the late 80`s. I has a 3 way radial fracture and a lot of soft tissue damage, I chose to not get it casted and continued to work on it as it healed so that I would not loose as much strength and mobility in it. I took up bowling as a way to strengthen and regain flexibility in my ankle, it worked really well.



Well Ron isn't here to say it,I will! A little old for playing in the dirt ain't you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Well reload we made er. We've been up since 3 and were in a uhaul for 13 hours but were here in mesquite and in going to sleep in MY bed for the first time in over 2 weeks.

Ron, ill send you a PM tomorrow

Hope everyone is well, can't effectivly catch up on the goings on on this stupid phone that the OL has. Internet gets cut on Tuesday.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well reload we made er. We've been up since 3 and were in a uhaul for 13 hours but were here in mesquite and in going to sleep in MY bed for the first time in over 2 weeks.
> 
> Ron, ill send you a PM tomorrow
> 
> Hope everyone is well, can't effectivly catch up on the goings on on this stupid phone that the OL has. Internet gets cut on Tuesday.



Glad to hear you got all moved! Get some sleep LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Well Ron isn't here to say it,I will! A little old for playing in the dirt ain't you? :hmm3grin2orange:




HAHAHA!! That puts me in mind of an ol Ducati tee shirt that showed an upper middle aged guy riding away on a a 916/996..taking a hard left at speed..the caption read " Aren't you a little old to stihl be wearing the knees out of your jeans?" HAHAHA!!! Always liked that one....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> It will be hard work...I don't envy him one bit.....Jerry...take him in 2 Oh 36's X 20" to press with to keep his arms in shape and pocket full of flippy caps to keep his fingers nimble...'bout all you can do.....chainsaw physical therapy.....



Dan would like that very much, not sure the staff would though. I will get Dan out to the island where he likes to dig clams with his bare hands. He can push his hands down about 8" into that dense sea compacted sand and grab those clams faster than anyone I ever seen do it, and he likes to cook and eat them right there on the island.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan would like that very much, not sure the staff would though. I will get Dan out to the island where he likes to dig clams with his bare hands. He can push his hands down about 8" into that dense sea compacted sand and grab those clams faster than anyone I ever seen do it, and he likes to cook and eat them right there on the island.



Island air DOES have healing properties!!......


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It takes a lifetime to get into the shape that Dan was in just before this accident, it will take him a long time and a lot of working out to get back close to where he was before this happened to him. I injured my right leg, in the same area, when riding motor cross back in the late 80`s. I has a 3 way radial fracture and a lot of soft tissue damage, I chose to not get it casted and continued to work on it as it healed so that I would not loose as much strength and mobility in it. I took up bowling as a way to strengthen and regain flexibility in my ankle, it worked really well.



Oh c'mon those stihls are sterile ain't they..........staff should like that......never seen them reproduce by themselves.....


----------



## tbone75

Going to be a rough night I think? Think I way over did it again! LOL


----------



## l3lue

tbone75 said:


> Going to be a rough night I think? Think I way over did it again! LOL




Take it ease "tbone" , It is a Holiday :msp_tongue:















 Some Rep Would Be Ease ​


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZZlackerZZZZZZZs


----------



## tbone75

The Slug is up.Where is everyone else? Its bad if the Slug gets ahead of you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Looks like I will be on berry patrol again tonight! The radish patch I just put in is all dug up this morning! Plus the berry patch is cleaned out again! Must be more coons this year than normal? The easy winter could have helped that?


----------



## tbone75

I think it could be very hot today? The AC is kicking on at 7:20 AM !!


----------



## Cantdog

Cloudy 58 degrees...was raining earlier...looks like it will hold off for the parade..gotta stop and be there when they shoot the cannon!! Before it got installed at the VFW hall a friend of mine had it on trailer behind his van and we rode around "testing" for proper loading amounts it in various places!! That was fun!! It's bolted down now and fired twice a year so we no longer get to "play" with it. One yr they got real patriotic and came with a n idea....they put three bags of chalk line chalk in it when fired...one red...one white...and one blue...when Regie touchd her off there was a tremendous WHOOOOM and a brown mist cloud floated over the parade. It was the color you get when you melt all your crayons together...LOL!!! We do have 'round heah!!


----------



## roncoinc

I'm awake !!!!!

made it another day ! 

spent the day yestday helping a farmer friend plant lots of stuff.
spreading row cover over a cornfield in the breeze aint easy..
200 foot long by six feet wide stuff acts like a kite !!.
need it,there is a murder of craws that lives really close by,they are to shotgun shy to get close to 
so it wasnt a bad day playing in the dirt,just a friend and i all day.
his OL gone and mine horsey farm sitting for the weekend.
So all alone last nite i made two hot dogs on the indoor grill and had my holiday cookout ..hoorah..
today got a bunch of maters to plant at my place and fight off the damned turkeys !! they see them nice juicy plants standing there all alone and they are attracted like a magnet !
Unlike John i can eat the pest's that get into my garden


----------



## roncoinc

My question on Dan is,,,how is he going to find ways to get into trouble laying in a hospital bed ??
Also,,has anybody brought him in the Captain for a visit ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> My question on Dan is,,,how is he going to find ways to get into trouble laying in a hospital bed ??
> Also,,has anybody brought him in the Captain for a visit ??



Dan will have to wait till he gets out to get into any real trouble, having 6 truss rods connected through the bones in the lower leg tends to thwart a lot michieviousness. He does hassle the nurses and other staff that come into contact with him but he is sort of hampered in the mobility department. When I phone him the staff often answer, Dan`s room, or Dan`s residence....LOL
Not sure the Captian would go well with the Dilaudid, might get him addicted...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm awake !!!!!
> 
> made it another day !
> 
> spent the day yestday helping a farmer friend plant lots of stuff.
> spreading row cover over a cornfield in the breeze aint easy..
> 200 foot long by six feet wide stuff acts like a kite !!.
> need it,there is a murder of craws that lives really close by,they are to shotgun shy to get close to
> so it wasnt a bad day playing in the dirt,just a friend and i all day.
> his OL gone and mine horsey farm sitting for the weekend.
> So all alone last nite i made two hot dogs on the indoor grill and had my holiday cookout ..hoorah..
> today got a bunch of maters to plant at my place and fight off the damned turkeys !! they see them nice juicy plants standing there all alone and they are attracted like a magnet !
> Unlike John i can eat the pest's that get into my garden



I have ate coon before,Dad cooked them in a crock pot.Wish I knew how he did it? They are very very good! Just has to be a young one,ground hog is the same way LOL Very good if there cooked right.And young!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan will have to wait till he gets out to get into any real trouble, having 6 truss rods connected through the bones in the lower leg tends to thwart a lot michieviousness. He does hassle the nurses and other staff that come into contact with him but he is sort of hampered in the mobility department. When I phone him the staff often answer, Dan`s room, or Dan`s residence....LOL
> Not sure the Captian would go well with the Dilaudid, might get him addicted...LOL



He better stay away from any drinks till he gets off the meds. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

WOW its going to be hotter today! Already 87 and its only 9:30 AM !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He better stay away from any drinks till he gets off the meds. :hmm3grin2orange:



I agree, Dan is off the wall enough with nothing in his system, add Dilaudid and alcohol and you may have a Tasmanian Devil on your hands.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> WOW its going to be hotter today! Already 87 and its only 9:30 AM !



It might make 65 here today...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It might make 65 here today...LOL



:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

We may get some nasty storms tomorrow.They say it could be hail,rain,wind.I just hope no naders!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Island air DOES have healing properties!!......


 Yes it does;


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> We may get some nasty storms tomorrow.They say it could be hail,rain,wind.I just hope no naders!



Hope you stay safe from them naders. It might get a bit hotter tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes it does;



That one on the ground needs some healing! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That one on the ground needs some healing! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yep, he is healing up so he can stand up again with the rest of us....LOL
This is a 3-4 day party for some of us, got to catch some shut eye when you can.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go replant my radishes before it gets any hotter. Won't be outside much today!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will go replant my radishes before it gets any hotter. Won't be outside much today!



You may have to cover over your patch with chicken wire to keep them critters out.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys have been quite busy. I manage to track in for alittle, then its right back out. 
Few pictures for ya fellas
















Just got done building an office/man cave/bedroom (shaggin room.)
Turned our pretty well, considering i did it myself in a day. 
Picked up a couple other saws including the 385 that needs a couple of things. But runs good.
Buckin some big red oak logs with tha trusty 46. And cut a log up with the mill, still not cutting quite right! Need to do some work on the dogs still (letting loose in the cut) and thinkin the teeth holders in the blade may be goin bad? Them things are $8 a peice!  with 52 that need to be replaced i really dont wanna figure up the numbers.. 
Managed to get some tree falling in the other day! (Been almost 8 months since iv fallen trees!)


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You may have to cover over your patch with chicken wire to keep them critters out.



That would have to help! LOL Need to do something ASAP!


----------



## tbone75

To bad you can't get Robin down there.Him and your Dad together would have it working I bet! BTW Thanks for having clothes on this time :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Got another dozen mater plants in.
another dozen celery plants.
got the basil to do yet and some odds and ends.
and another dozen Roma tomato plants i dont have room for !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got another dozen mater plants in.
> another dozen celery plants.
> got the basil to do yet and some odds and ends.
> and another dozen Roma tomato plants i dont have room for !!



My celery is already going to seed? Only have 2 plants that came back up from last year. Love them Romas,always make juice out of them! Got some basil seed to plant,but no where to put it? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> To bad you can't get Robin down there.Him and your Dad together would have it working I bet! BTW Thanks for having clothes on this time :hmm3grin2orange:







Well... ya know. I like my new daisy dukes!


----------



## tbone75

OMG I am going to PUKE ! :waaaht:


----------



## tbone75

One storm in all of Ohier and it hit right here! LOL Sure cooled things down nice! Went from 100 down to 69 in 30 mins. Now its to wet to go out and do anything. Think I will just slug out. LOL


----------



## husky01

stihl is a really good saw but against husqvarna it doesn't have chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8433jeff

Back to work Jaycub. No more posing. At least until you win the Ms. sex changed universe pageant.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My celery is already going to seed? Only have 2 plants that came back up from last year. Love them Romas,always make juice out of them! Got some basil seed to plant,but no where to put it? LOL



What kind of farmer are YOU ??
celery not supposed to come up every year !! pick the WHOLE thing and replant in the spring !! :msp_mellow:

Roma's are MEAT maters,for making sauce and such, NOT for juicing !

Basil will grow anywhere,likes to be with maters too.
and i thot there wuz farmers out in ohier


----------



## roncoinc

husky01 said:


> stihl is a really good saw but against husqvarna it doesn't have chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey !! somebody that knows chainsaws !!


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX;3675942
Well... ya know. I like my new daisy dukes![/QUOTE said:


> Never mind that chit,,how about pix of boxes ready to be mailed ??
> and checks and husky bar's etc


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well... ya know. I like my new daisy dukes!



Not so sure I'm down with my name being on the same page as a pic of haf, t three quarter nekkid midgit...Ummmhhmmm..


----------



## Cantdog

Nope......an don't the rest of you idjits get no ideas 'bout where I get my "Scabbards" from neither HRUMPH!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What kind of farmer are YOU ??
> celery not supposed to come up every year !! pick the WHOLE thing and replant in the spring !! :msp_mellow:
> 
> Roma's are MEAT maters,for making sauce and such, NOT for juicing !
> 
> Basil will grow anywhere,likes to be with maters too.
> and i thot there wuz farmers out in ohier



I cut the celery off last year,it came back up? LOL Roma's make good juice too! :msp_tongue: OL don't make sauce?


----------



## pioneerguy600

The first part of the prize arrived today, hope the main part arrives tomorrow. There will be picts whenever it arrives.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I cut the celery off last year,it came back up? LOL Roma's make good juice too! :msp_tongue: OL don't make sauce?



Plant some "brandywine" maters fo juice,,,or if you own a stihl, "brandywhine" . 
plant store and get 1/2 doz new celery plants and a couple basil and in a couple months you will be in juice heaven !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Nope......an don't the rest of you idjits get no ideas 'bout where I get my "Scabbards" from neither HRUMPH!!!



I AINT SAYIN NUTHIN !! pphhttppthhhh......


----------



## pioneerguy600

This thread is really going to H--l in a handbasket today, nekked midgets,farming, celery and maters. We`re really getting away from chainsaws, trees and wood lately....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nope......an don't the rest of you idjits get no ideas 'bout where I get my "Scabbards" from neither HRUMPH!!!



:monkey: :taped: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This thread is really going to H--l in a handbasket today, nekked midgets,farming, celery and maters. We`re really getting away from chainsaws, trees and wood lately....LOL



I ordered 5 trees today! Had 4 die off along the drive way I need to replace.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I ordered 5 trees today! Had 4 die off along the drive way I need to replace.



Now yer talkin,...reforestation....LOL


----------



## little possum

I was part of a deforestation today. Guy had to clear some trees so they could get his house moved in. Anything that was bigger than 8" on the small end, went to the mill at 12'6" and some 6" stuff is going too. We took down two very nice red oaks that were probably 32 amd 34" across the stump. They both had three 12 foot logs. 
We get to have all the tops and smaller wood for helping. 

It was 86 degrees and 88% humidity. It was HOT. 346 got most of the use. 288 for the big logs, and the 372 and a o44 were on standby. Gotta get the weight rack back on the skidder  

Ifns you guys go to missin me, I am supposed to start a new job this week with a company that manufactures conveyor systems. Maybe only temporary, but hoping toget on full time. And then swing by the millwork shop when things are slow. But as of right now, I am warned of 60 hour weeks


----------



## sefh3

Chainsaws..... I did work on one today.
I have someone interested in the old Sear U4G. Cleaned out the carb and fuel tank. Cleaned the points and that think came to live. I was surprised. It was sitting for a few years in an old shed.


----------



## sefh3

I wish a storm would role through here. It would cool it down. It's still 80 here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I wish a storm would role through here. It would cool it down. It's still 80 here.



 It was sweltering here today, must have reached 60+ under a mostly sunny sky once the rain stopped around noon time.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I wish a storm would role through here. It would cool it down. It's still 80 here.



It went right back up to 89 after the storm. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

This has been a farming weekend for me too. Loaded 4 full pickup loads of manure with the tractor and unloaded by hand with my friend Dave...half at his place and half at mine.........up to Hoss's forwarded 15 yds to the garden there and tilled it in n 2 directions. Spread and tilled in the rest in my garden at home today...not even a scrid of saw work or working on...just got back from the town park by the harbor, listening to the steel band my daughter plays in...."Planet Pan" they were playing with the parent group "Flash in the Pans...there were about 35 drummers playing between the 2 bands and one old guy wanging on a green GMC brake drum keeping time....it was unbelievable...really good ....this is the last gig my daughter will playing with Planet Pan as it is a high school thing and she will graduating soon..


----------



## Cantdog

Avast there ye ZZZZlackers!! Four more posts and this ship of threads would have landed on PAGE 2!!!

Stihl dreaming those Stihl dreams are ye??? They be Nightmares for some!!


----------



## 8433jeff

Cantdog said:


> Avast there ye ZZZZlackers!! Four more posts and this ship of threads would have landed on PAGE 2!!!
> 
> Stihl dreaming those Stihl dreams are ye??? * They be Nightmares for some!!*



Yeah, for most Huskies.


----------



## roncoinc

I went in the shop yestday,,tripping over saws.... lots of empty shelf space.. i only leave them on the floor if they need something,,usually just sharpening and cleaning after use..gotta get after those so i can clean up the mess in there !!

Fixed the OL's lawn tractor,,again....had a blown head gasket and of course had to adjust valves..over 10 yrs of use they had loosed up and the resulting lack of compression release..
would turn over for chit !! took apart starter and cleaned and lubed,same..
I KNOW i adjusted them valves right !! this thing has a "custom" exhaust and runs close in front of the valve cover so it has to come off first.so i pulled the valve cover and of course by now the gasket is useless so i make one out of cork..
put the engine at tdc and how the hell did i end up with 1/4 in valve clearance !!!!! ????????
wonder the pushrods didnt fall out !! everything was tight,just missed the right cycle to adjust i guess.
adjusted again and thing fired right up nice now


----------



## tbone75

Late night on berry patrol,and nothing to show for it. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Late night on berry patrol,and nothing to show for it. LOL



Big plus on not having to dispatch any invading critters, big minus on having wasted your time...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Big plus on not having to dispatch any invading critters, big minus on having wasted your time...LOL



Yep,thought sure they would be back last night?


----------



## tbone75

I have wasted a lot of time on a lot of different things before LOL And I will again. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have wasted a lot of time on a lot of different things before LOL And I will again. LOL



Only things that bother my garden is them dang turkeys !!
at least the come in the daytime and i can eat them


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Only things that bother my garden is them dang turkeys !!
> at least the come in the daytime and i can eat them



Haven't seen a turkey in some time now? Just had a deer in the back yard,they eat everything in site too! Found some stuff to sprinkle around everything that is suppose to help keep them out? So far the deer have stayed away?


----------



## tbone75

Don't look like I will have may strawberries this year! I need to move my patch anyway.The garage is going in right there LOL


----------



## tbone75

I was wondering why the cats were all in right now? Its just about to let loose out there! Looks nasty!


----------



## tbone75

Just a little storm going through right now.The big part will hit later today I think from looking at the radar?


----------



## tbone75

This whacker is a mess inside!Looks like it been ran for some time without the air filter?Intake is full of dirt! Not so sure this thing will ever run again? LOL My FIL knows much better than that! Going to give him a bunch of chit over that! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Working on the mill today.
Hey robin wanna take a trip to missouri??


----------



## tbone75

One of these days I will learn to do a compression test first! This brush whacker motor only has 70lbs on it! LOL After I seen all the dirt inside the intake I thought I should check it :bang: But it shouldn't be hard to find a 5hp motor for it.Any old push mower motor will work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> One of these days I will learn to do a compression test first! This brush whacker motor only has 70lbs on it! LOL After I seen all the dirt inside the intake I thought I should check it :bang: But it shouldn't be hard to find a 5hp motor for it.Any old push mower motor will work.




Old engines can give you fits if you don`t follow standard procedure for diagnosing problems . Course I usually benifit from others that don`t follow those procedures and drop their non working *** on me. One fellow just dropped off 7 homeowner class saws, all non running but need next to nothing to get them running again. Oh well just toss them in the storage shed, get to them sometime.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Old engines can give you fits if you don`t follow standard procedure for diagnosing problems . Course I usually benifit from others that don`t follow those procedures and drop their non working *** on me. One fellow just dropped off 7 homeowner class saws, all non running but need next to nothing to get them running again. Oh well just toss them in the storage shed, get to them sometime.



That shed has to be getting very full! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That shed has to be getting very full! :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL, Takes me some time to actually get inside that one, open the door and start setting chainsaws outside on the ground to gain entry. Just yesterday I wanted to find a SD recoil for a 113 or 116, took me more than 15 mins to just find a parts saw, had to move over 20 odd saws first....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL, Takes me some time to actually get inside that one, open the door and start setting chainsaws outside on the ground to gain entry. Just yesterday I wanted to find a SD recoil for a 113 or 116, took me more than 15 mins to just find a parts saw, had to move over 20 odd saws first....LOL



You ever run across any 143 parts let me know! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You ever run across any 143 parts let me know! LOL



I thought you had 4 or 5 of those saws? Unfortunately we seldom see or find big saws here in NS as the trees were never big enough to require big saws for the masses, just a couple of us "saw nuts" that collect or hoarde big saws around this province....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I thought you had 4 or 5 of those saws? Unfortunately we seldom see or find big saws here in NS as the trees were never big enough to require big saws for the masses, just a couple of us "saw nuts" that collect or hoarde big saws around this province....LOL



Yes I do have a few. LOL But stihl need a few parts to get them all together.Not even sure what all I need? Outside stuff mostly I know. I sure don't need one of these monsters LOL But sure is fun to say I got one! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes I do have a few. LOL But stihl need a few parts to get them all together.Not even sure what all I need? Outside stuff mostly I know. I sure don't need one of these monsters LOL But sure is fun to say I got one! :hmm3grin2orange:



So you want to get them all fixed up and running....LOL
You sound a lot like me, I collect up a half dozen or more parts saws to get enough parts to get one good running saw built from, I do that and then spend a lot of time and money finding parts to build up the rest of the parts saws....LOL
I usually end up with a half dozen or more of the same model all running fine.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> So you want to get them all fixed up and running....LOL
> You sound a lot like me, I collect up a half dozen or more parts saws to get enough parts to get one good running saw built from, I do that and then spend a lot of time and money finding parts to build up the rest of the parts saws....LOL
> I usually end up with a half dozen or more of the same model all running fine.



Sounds like me! I don't know what a parts saw is,other than another saw waiting on parts. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

It seems I think if there is anything left to it I can fix it! :hmm3grin2orange: Not real smart maybe,but a lot of fun for me! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It seems I think if there is anything left to it I can fix it! :hmm3grin2orange: Not real smart maybe,but a lot of fun for me! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yep,..anything can be fixed with enough time, effort, parts and money....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I only plan on keeping one 143.The rest have new homes when I get enough parts.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..anything can be fixed with enough time, effort, parts and money....LOL



Sure can! But usually end up with more money in it than you could have bought one for! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL, Takes me some time to actually get inside that one, open the door and start setting chainsaws outside on the ground to gain entry. Just yesterday I wanted to find a SD recoil for a 113 or 116, took me more than 15 mins to just find a parts saw, had to move over 20 odd saws first....LOL



We need pics of this shed.


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..anything can be fixed with enough time, effort, parts and money....LOL



I apply the same theory to raising children..........as long as they pay for their own therapy as adults..................LOL!!!

On another note, I go back to my surgeon on Thursday, because the outside of my left shin is really swollen, and I have more surgical thread coming out of the skin above my ankle.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> We need pics of this shed.



Not gonna happen!!!...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> I apply the same theory to raising children..........as long as they pay for their own therapy as adults..................LOL!!!
> 
> On another note, I go back to my surgeon on Thursday, because the outside of my left shin is really swollen, and I have more surgical thread coming out of the skin above my ankle.



That doesn`t sound like any fun. I really did like Sacremento, nice lil city, the golden bridge was quite a sight in that bright sunshine. The main street was shut down for that concert put on by the radio station. The wife and I just strolled all over the city and got some nice picts of the government buildings while there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan report, He is still in hospital, laying back waiting for his next surgery. The nurses and staff are treating him very well, he`s complaining about the food, that`s a good thing . He gets lots of visitors so time during the day goes by fairly well for him, if he can sleep then nights are not too bad either. I feel he is getting a little bored with being in there....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Nader warning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! duck and cover !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
one touched down and wacked somebody already !!
messes up my garden and i'm gonna be PISSED !! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nader warning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! duck and cover !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> one touched down and wacked somebody already !!
> messes up my garden and i'm gonna be PISSED !! :msp_mad:



Got some bad storms going on around me now too. You better hope it don't mess up you the OL and the house! P on the garden!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan report, He is still in hospital, laying back waiting for his next surgery. The nurses and staff are treating him very well, he`s complaining about the food, that`s a good thing . He gets lots of visitors so time during the day goes by fairly well for him, if he can sleep then nights are not too bad either. I feel he is getting a little bored with being in there....LOL



I would be ready to pull my hair out by now laying in there! Poor guy!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not gonna happen!!!...LOL



:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I apply the same theory to raising children..........as long as they pay for their own therapy as adults..................LOL!!!
> 
> On another note, I go back to my surgeon on Thursday, because the outside of my left shin is really swollen, and I have more surgical thread coming out of the skin above my ankle.



YUK!! That sounds GROSS !


----------



## Cantdog

Hang onto your wiskers Ron...some real tall cells down around the Mass/Vemont/NY border..kinda heading your way..37,000 ft and 38,000 ft..one at 40,000 ft...no vortex signatures yet though...course that could change quickly..lot of crap in the air down there and headed this way.......thundered from last night around midnight until about 10:00 AM around here, then cloudy...raining again now.


----------



## tbone75

Storms are past me! Could be heading to Ron and Robin?


----------



## roncoinc

Durn,nuthin,gonna havta water the garden tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are supposed to get some rain here tonight, we really need it as its been rather dry here this spring. Got the wifes garden planted today, I know, she usually does it but she was a slacker this year and stayed too long in Cali and Florida. Now she has used up all her vacation time and has to be at work each day, we are late getting it in but better late than never...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Heavy rain...heavy thunder/lightening...Internet down for a spell....the East Coast radar shows it the same all the way from Fla to the Fundy....all green, yellow and red. We're gonna get a little break, then right back at it...just about the time I fall asleep....I expect...Glad you didn't get blown off to Oz Ron..


----------



## tbone75

Coon hunting already tonight.Just chased one off my deck! A 9' climb for him,just caught him going back down.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Durn,nuthin,gonna havta water the garden tomorrow.



Another chance heading your way!


----------



## Cantdog

I don't know Ron but it looks like my radar says you gonna get wet before long!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Heavy rain...heavy thunder/lightening...Internet down for a spell....the East Coast radar shows it the same all the way from Fla to the Fundy....all green, yellow and red. We're gonna get a little break, then right back at it...just about the time I fall asleep....I expect...Glad you didn't get blown off to Oz Ron..



You and Jerry should get some more out the storm heading up the coast?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You and Jerry should get some more out the storm heading up the coast?





Oh yeah it's gonna be a wet n wild night...I just noticed one cell just below Ron that showed a tornado vortex signature for a short time..looks by the storm track it'll pass offshore below Ron, just north of Glouster Mass. Ron won't have to frett about watering tomorrow me thinks!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah it's gonna be a wet n wild night...I just noticed one cell just below Ron that showed a tornado vortex signature for a short time..looks by the storm track it'll pass offshore below Ron, just north of Glouster Mass. Ron won't have to frett about watering tomorrow me thinks!!!



Rain is good,just none of that other stuff!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Rain is good,just none of that other stuff!



Very quiet outside right now, not a bit of wind, strange when its supposed to rain.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very quiet outside right now, not a bit of wind, strange when its supposed to rain.



Look out! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Look out! LOL



Calm before the storm?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Calm before the storm?



Seems to work out that way a lot?


----------



## tbone75

Had enough hunting tonight.Nothing else showed up? LOL


----------



## l3lue

A little cool here this Morning 47° F and no chance of rain untill Friday 


Have a nice day :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

Im up before Robin! Dan would love that 

Start the new job today. Jumping headfirst into 60 hour weeks.


----------



## Cantdog

Good lucK LP!! Supposed to clear up today... at least to partly cloudy..foggy and damp now.

Final (I hope) coat on that table today. 

Picked the boat up off the trailer and set it on boat stands yesterday so now I'm ready to repaint the bottom...joy...painting overhead is nearly as much fun as welding overhead. Seals and bushing for the outboard has shipped is supposed to be here Fri. so I need to get ebeerything else done before then.

This evening site member Bluefish is coming down from Bangor so I can try and help him figure out what ails his 357XP (again hopefully) So all in all a fairly busy day for me..


----------



## roncoinc

I live in a small spot that everything seems to go around wx wise.
had a breeze for a few min last nite and heard one rumble of thunder.
got about an inch of rain.

All we have to put up with now is the smokw from the canadian wildfires


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I live in a small spot that everything seems to go around wx wise.
> had a breeze for a few min last nite and heard one rumble of thunder.
> got about an inch of rain.
> 
> All we have to put up with now is the smokw from the canadian wildfires



You know, I noticed that yesterday, though it was gernerally headed NE and was coming in below you and was above you, there always seemd to be a hole that the storms pretty much stayed away from. Probably just as well as there were stroms raging all around you and as I said last night one that showed a tornado vortex signature for a while that went just below Leominster and then out to sea just above Glouster nearly to Newburyport....not all that far from you as the 'Nader flies...LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You know, I noticed that yesterday, though it was gernerally headed NE and was coming in below you and was above you, there always seemd to be a hole that the storms pretty much stayed away from. Probably just as well as there were stroms raging all around you and as I said last night one that showed a tornado vortex signature for a while that went just below Leominster and then out to sea just above Glouster nearly to Newburyport....not all that far from you as the 'Nader flies...LOL!!!



It's like that "most" of the time,not all but most of the time.

That 357 gonna be interesting i think
read about it in the other thread.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys,nothing but sun shine today!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> It's like that "most" of the time,not all but most of the time.
> 
> That 357 gonna be interesting i think
> read about it in the other thread.



Yeah i think you chimed in on that one too.

He had been to a couple of dealer and they said it gad a bad carb and the mains were about done. He says it's clean and looks good...starts good, runs good, idles good..155psi comp. Sounded interesting so he's bringing it down and we'll see if we can find the reason it has a high pitched noise at WOT but otherwise is fine....


----------



## Somesawguy

Good morning everyone. It's another rainy day here, but it should clear off later.


----------



## roncoinc

Somesawguy said:


> Good morning everyone. It's another rainy day here, but it should clear off later.



Get any exiting weather last nite ??


----------



## Somesawguy

roncoinc said:


> Get any exiting weather last nite ??



Oh yeah, that was a fun storm last night. :hmm3grin2orange: I had to go around and unplug things for awhile.


----------



## tbone75

May go work on the old splitter today.Not as hot as it has been,and dry today! LOL But also got to start mowing again :bang: Be a couple more hours before its dry enough.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I bought a used 116Si SD one time, it had that roar in it when I got it and I changed out the bearings. The bearing retainers were good but the balls and race were rough. The saw ran perfect otherwise but I don`t know how long it would have lasted that way. Two bearings, a case gasket and some Permatex grey fixed it right up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going to be a wet day here, only been light rain so far and still no wind. I have a Robin job to get completed today. Got 3 broke off stainless steel AV bolts in the 3rd OMC25 to drill out and retap, then assemble the pivot/ steer frame, new bushings and shims. Bolt it all up and it will be ready for the engine transplant, got a very low hour powerhead to drop into this one, should give good long service for my buddy ,Doug.


----------



## tbone75

Got a few bars today. LOL Mostly 16" J-Reds bars,roller is a Homelite,total bar looks like a Husky 18" ? And a couple other goodies. Need to get a better pic. To dark! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice lot of bars, John. What does the Windsor replacement tip have for attachment, one or more rivets?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice lot of bars, John. What does the Windsor replacement tip have for attachment, one or more rivets?



3 rivets that didn't come with it. LOL Its stuck on the end of that one bar in the pic.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 3 rivets that didn't come with it. LOL Its stuck on the end of that one bar in the pic.



Ok, I didn`t notice that at first glance. The Windsor bars and tips were the best we could get ahold of up here when we were running SD saws, the Dolmar bars wore out fairly fast but once we put a Windsor bar on it would almost outlast the saw. Oregon bars were ok but would only last half as long as a Windsor, at that time.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok, I didn`t notice that at first glance. The Windsor bars and tips were the best we could get ahold of up here when we were running SD saws, the Dolmar bars wore out fairly fast but once we put a Windsor bar on it would almost outlast the saw. Oregon bars were ok but would only last half as long as a Windsor, at that time.



I think the bar I stuck it on is Oregon?


----------



## tbone75

Hope I can fit that roller tip on something?Its a Homie mount. 20"


----------



## tbone75

Robin or someone may want a 16" J-Reds bar? LOL I only need one,for now? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Heard of people making knives out of old bars.I will try that some day? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess I can't put it off no longer.Got to go mow,have 2 days with no rain then rain for a week maybe. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Heard of people making knives out of old bars.I will try that some day? LOL



The hardening of the steel is very inconsistent in chainsaw bars, the rails are very hard for about 3/8" in from the outer edges, the next half inch or so in is less hardened than the rails, then the rest of the bar has hard and mild spots all through it. When drilling holes through a bar one place will drill easily, just like mild steel and another can be as hard as spring steel, sometimes one side will start to drill easily and before the bit goes through it will hit a hard layer and ruin the cutting edge pronto. We would draw the temper out in the forge/smithy shop, work the metal to where we wanted it and then re temper it . There were a couple of fellows,blacksmiths, that could do just about anything to metal they wanted. One fellow specialized at making ornamental items, he could make tree leaves out of 1/4 mild steel plate, they looked almost real when was through with them. He might put 10-12 hours in each one though....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers again today! To busy working is no excuse for not being here! :msp_sneaky: Just finished all my mowing I am doing for a few days! Just don't know how I got all that done today?? But it sure feels good! Now I can do something much more fun!  Till the rain hits Fri. and Sat.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too busy working to post, guess that is slacking.


----------



## roncoinc

Started off the day with a DR. aptntment..
didnt know what it was for,was a shrink !1 LOL !!!
went to a target store looking for a night light and wandered by the tv's.
And there it was 
Panasonic TC-P55ST30 - VIERA 55 Class ST30 Series Plasma HDTV with 3D (55.1 Diag.) - Overview
one sale,marked down,floor model display discount,got another discount for a scratch on the base,after all was said and done walked out with a 55in smart,3d,wifi plasma tv listed at $1,439.96 for $468 !!
couple weeks ago i sold a LCD tv and made $225 on that,have a 42in plasma on CL now for $350,,after all is done this new tv should be free for me.
not a great saw deal but works for me !!


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All....got just a little left to do on that table...got the bottom painted on the boat....Bluefish came down to the shop this evening..nice guy.....pretty nice 357XP...except the shops he took it to didn't steer him wrong......bad flywheel side main..could hear it pulling it over...and much worse running.

He bought a brand new 562 Autotune to work with so it looks like we will be splitting the 357 cases and making things right in there. Bummer.....it runs great..new meteor and replaced cyl, new seals etc. I would guess that whatever took out the original top end also got the bearings..done for the evening..except I got to go get the daughter from work in 10mins!! Just can't wait to be slack!! I can hear the Captn' calling from the cupboard.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan report,.I just got off the phone, Dan says he wins the Ultimate King Slug award today as he cannot move hardly at all...LOL
Dan says John wins the dial up internet race as dial up is faster than no internet at all....LOL
He is counting down the hours till he gets out of there.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan report,.I just got off the phone, Dan says he wins the Ultimate King Slug award today as he cannot move hardly at all...LOL
> Dan says John wins the dial up internet race as dial up is faster than no internet at all....LOL
> He is counting down the hours till he gets out of there.



Tell him he aint that far in the lead ahead of John and I !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Tell him he aint that far in the lead ahead of John and I !!



I will tell him that tomorrow night....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Jerry did you get that 25 steering pivot back together today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Jerry did you get that 25 steering pivot back together today?



Yes we did and now it is ready to sit the powerhead in place and bolt it in, just waiting for the backordered base gasket and a waterpump gasket to arrive for it. I dismantled the carb and cleaned it all up and it has very nice fire to both plugs with 150 psi comp on each cylinder.


----------



## little possum

You guys sure are chatty this morning :monkey:


----------



## tbone75

Up and at it slackers! ZZZZzzzz time is over! Went to bed early! Mowing must have wore me out? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Geeeesh.......Looks like I'm the tail dragger this morning...oh well.....


----------



## tbone75

Only reason I am up is cause I was COLD ! LOL Fan in the window last night.Woke up to 47 out there! Over 100 for 2 days,now its under 50 ! WTF ! Guess I forgot I am in Ohier LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes we did and now it is ready to sit the powerhead in place and bolt it in, just waiting for the backordered base gasket and a waterpump gasket to arrive for it. I dismantled the carb and cleaned it all up and it has very nice fire to both plugs with 150 psi comp on each cylinder.



Sounds good..kinda funny the way the seals go on the pivot shaft, with the lip facing outward the way they do. Understandable once you think about it but still opposite from the way my lame logic thinks it should be. LOL!!! I am waiting for both seals and bushing...will be here tomorrow according to UPS tracking, every thing except new fuel lines is done, clean and ready to assemble. May get this one in the water this weekend....!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Robin that one bar is a 16" hard nose for J-Reds.You want that one too?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Only reason I am up is cause I was COLD ! LOL Fan in the window last night.Woke up to 47 out there! Over 100 for 2 days,now its under 50 ! WTF ! Guess I forgot I am in Ohier LOL



Yep...foggy and cool here this AM too...but was foogy and cool before that too!!! No big differential here...hope it's not going to be "one of those" summers where it's foggy and cool all summer!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep...foggy and cool here this AM too...but was foogy and cool before that too!!! No big differential here...hope it's not going to be "one of those" summers where it's foggy and cool all summer!!



I am sure it will be HOT here all summer.Up there ?? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin that one bar is a 16" hard nose for J-Reds.You want that one too?



Sure...that would probaly look good on my old 601....don't care for hard nose bars usually for use but I don't use the 601 much other than at GTGs and that would probably make the thing look even more "Vintage"...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Sure...that would probaly look good on my old 601....don't care for hard nose bars usually for use but I don't use the 601 much other than at GTGs and that would probably make the thing look even more "Vintage"...LOL!!



Good! I don't want it. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I am sure it will be HOT here all summer.Up there ?? LOL



Well John if it gets to hot down there, you are welcome to come up here and sit or try and site see in the fog with me...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well John if it gets to hot down there, you are welcome to come up here and sit or try and site see in the fog with me...LOL!!



Thanks! I do hope to get up there! Never seen that part of the country yet? Seen most of the USA,just not up in your corner.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Thanks! I do hope to get up there! Never seen that part of the country yet? Seen most of the USA,just not up in your corner.



Oh John, It's real nice............when you can see it!!!!LOL!! It's not much of a stretch from "The Rockbound Coast of Maine" to the "Fogbound Coast of Maine"!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh John, It's real nice............when you can see it!!!!LOL!! It's not much of a stretch from "The Rockbound Coast of Maine" to the "Fogbound Coast of Maine"!!!



Yes ! I seen some pix you put on.I really want to see it!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yes ! I seen some pix you put on.I really want to see it!



A lot of those pics the average tourist doesn't get to see.....but if you do get youself up here and since you have "access" I'll make sure you get to see them up close...weather permitting!! One boat goes in this weekend and the other comes in the shop for the "Ususal" next week....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> A lot of those pics the average tourist doesn't get to see.....but if you do get youself up here and since you have "access" I'll make sure you get to see them up close...weather permitting!! One boat goes in this weekend and the other comes in the shop for the "Ususal" next week....



By the time I get there? You will have everything ready. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time for my morning walk.Try to get things loosened up. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Rest of the slackers must stihl be in bed?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan report,.I just got off the phone, Dan says he wins the Ultimate King Slug award today as he cannot move hardly at all...LOL
> Dan says John wins the dial up internet race as dial up is faster than no internet at all....LOL
> He is counting down the hours till he gets out of there.



Tell Dan I said he is cheating! Had to break his leg to get the title! :hmm3grin2orange: Dan needs one of them smart ass phones. LOL Then he could get on here and yell at us! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Tell Dan I said he is cheating! Had to break his leg to get the title! :hmm3grin2orange: Dan needs one of them smart ass phones. LOL Then he could get on here and yell at us! :hmm3grin2orange:



Will do. His big trip of the day it to the bathroom and back...LOL
Guess one of them phones would work but you got to know how to use one....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Time for my morning walk.Try to get things loosened up. LOL



Durn Adam gives a slug legs and off he goes !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sounds good..kinda funny the way the seals go on the pivot shaft, with the lip facing outward the way they do. Understandable once you think about it but still opposite from the way my lame logic thinks it should be. LOL!!! I am waiting for both seals and bushing...will be here tomorrow according to UPS tracking, every thing except new fuel lines is done, clean and ready to assemble. May get this one in the water this weekend....!!!!



They just need to keep a bit of grease in and keep most of the water out. I never seen such a wrecked setup as was on the first engine we did a month or so ago, couldn`t imagine how they steered or tilted that one from the steering wheel and forward controls. We just removed that whole setup and trashed it, replaced it with a more than decent setup with new seals and AV buffers, works fine now. The boat is nearing ready for the water so one weekend soon we will give it its sea trials.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They just need to keep a bit of grease in and keep most of the water out. I never seen such a wrecked setup as was on the first engine we did a month or so ago, couldn`t imagine how they steered or tilted that one from the steering wheel and forward controls. We just removed that whole setup and trashed it, replaced it with a more than decent setup with new seals and AV buffers, works fine now. The boat is nearing ready for the water so one weekend soon we will give it its sea trials.



Yeah it makes sense they actually allow the grease to be expelled along with any water or other crap..also if they were in the other way they could be destroyed or blown out by to much pressure from a grease gun.....LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Will do. His big trip of the day it to the bathroom and back...LOL
> Guess one of them phones would work but you got to know how to use one....LOL



I have no idea how to use one of them things! I have enough trouble with this puter! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Durn Adam gives a slug legs and off he goes !!



Thanks Adam


----------



## farrell

morning all!
been busy tryin to get insurance stuff takin care of, get my car fixed, and tryin to find a truck and get financed for it!
going to get my car here in a few minutes be happy to get it back! tired of drivin around in the death trap toyota rental car!!
so whats all new?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> morning all!
> been busy tryin to get insurance stuff takin care of, get my car fixed, and tryin to find a truck and get financed for it!
> going to get my car here in a few minutes be happy to get it back! tired of drivin around in the death trap toyota rental car!!
> so whats all new?



Same ol chit here LOL More junk saws on the way. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Of all the things I could be doing today,what do I do? Mowed more weeds off LOL My log landing was looking real bad, 4' high weeds! Not any more! LOL Already have a pile of cut stuff started there.With more on the way! Now I will go mess with that splitter.


----------



## tbone75

Well the OL brought home watermellon plants! Now I have to find some where to plant them? LOL I don't really have a garden,the dirt is so poor here I just find spots here and there to put things.LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to rain late tonight or tomorrow,I went and sprayed weeds. Mixed up 6 gals. and used it all! Shouldn't have to do any more of that for a couple months? LOL Now I am wore out! Never touched the wood splitter or a saw today! Just way to nice to be inside doing anything! Do that tomorrow I think? LOL Stihl got one more thing to plant right now,cantaloupe for the OL.I don't eat them things! YUK !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Busy! 
Putting out ads for saw work. So things hopefully will get alot busier! 
Went an got the blade hammerd today, tried looking for saws but didnt find any today  





Sure was cool watchin that feller work that blade, hellva nice guy too! Had to drive almost 4 hours to get the blade hammerd though! 
John, sounds like that outside stuff is keeping you busy! Take it easy man, ya got all summer! Lol go take a vacation in florida! 

Hope Dan is doing good as well! 

Things are going ok in the relationship department. My girlfriend is coming up from school for her summer break to spend some time with family. She wants me to go with her to chicago to visit her dad. Which im not real excited about, hes a staff sargent and is real akward to talk to. Dont know if i showed yall a picture of her?? Here it is either way.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Busy!
> Putting out ads for saw work. So things hopefully will get alot busier!
> Went an got the blade hammerd today, tried looking for saws but didnt find any today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure was cool watchin that feller work that blade, hellva nice guy too! Had to drive almost 4 hours to get the blade hammerd though!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> jacub,
> need videos on that mill. also, i'm not sure how getting the blade drunk is sposed to help but if you say so!
> another subject - i'm sure you remember that pp180 you said was supposedly a runner. it was the dam carb the whole time. i tell ya i spent some time on that thing; way too much time. got a good line on a "new" carb though so all is good.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jerrycmorrow said:


> ChainsawmanXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Busy!
> Putting out ads for saw work. So things hopefully will get alot busier!
> Went an got the blade hammerd today, tried looking for saws but didnt find any today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure was cool watchin that feller work that blade, hellva nice guy too! Had to drive almost 4 hours to get the blade hammerd though!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> jacub,
> need videos on that mill. also, i'm not sure how getting the blade drunk is sposed to help but if you say so!
> another subject - i'm sure you remember that pp180 you said was supposedly a runner. it was the dam carb the whole time. i tell ya i spent some time on that thing; way too much time. got a good line on a "new" carb though so all is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Drunk, thats funny. Im sure you know what hammering a blade is? Robin could probably explain it alittlr better then i could. Ill try an get a video of the mill running, beware the powerhead is a detroit its LOUD!
> 
> 
> At least it was free!  it did run for me, even though i had troubles getting it started at times. I also let it sit for alittle while with no air filter (i had the filter cover on at least) glad you could use it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

Detroits ARE loud....two stroke ya know.....mine runs on a Detroit too......when you're in the cut and the blower is spun up the 2 stroke noise just fades into the background.....mills like this be loud...wear you EP!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> Detroits ARE loud....two stroke ya know.....mine runs on a Detroit too......when you're in the cut and the blower is spun up the 2 stroke noise just fades into the background.....mills like this be loud...wear you EP!!



Hey robin! 
Yes, when this thing is running at operating level i cant stand near it without EP! a guy told me the previous owner used to run it without the muffler... cant imagine. 

Gonna be working on the set works tomorrow, there the last thing to get working and we'll be ready to put out some footage! Know anything about them Fricks?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Tell Dan I said he is cheating! Had to break his leg to get the title! :hmm3grin2orange: Dan needs one of them smart ass phones. LOL Then he could get on here and yell at us! :hmm3grin2orange:



That may be so but Dan says" I am still winning"....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

The PO left me a notice today that there is a parcel waiting there for me, think I know what that is.....:msp_smile:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey jerry, hows things up in pine country?


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey robin!
> Yes, when this thing is running at operating level i cant stand near it without EP! a guy told me the previous owner used to run it without the muffler... cant imagine.
> 
> Gonna be working on the set works tomorrow, there the last thing to get working and we'll be ready to put out some footage! Know anything about them Fricks?



No..sorry ... all my experience has been with Lane stuff...but probably very much the same overall...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That may be so but Dan says" I am still winning"....LOL



He will hold the crown for a while yet! I bet I get it back! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> No..sorry ... all my experience has been with Lane stuff...but probably very much the same overall...



Were thinking the magnet is rusted up in the works, its a mess for sure. Lots of wires, air lines, and sawdust  
I got to see a 9ft sawblade today!!! Crazy stuff!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey jerry, hows things up in pine country?



Things are growing, everything is turned green and reaching for the sun. I was just sizing up a nice pine actually, 40' of clear straight trunk. 38" on the butt ,topping off 28" -30" at 44', gun barrel straight and not a limb. I can have it for taking it down and away. Some real nice wooden boat boards in that one.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Things are growing, everything is turned green and reaching for the sun. I was just sizing up a nice pine actually, 40' of clear straight trunk. 38" on the butt ,topping off 28" -30" at 44', gun barrel straight and not a limb. I can have it for taking it down and away. Some real nice wooden boat boards in that one.



Wow... that is a big pine!! I didnt think they got that big out there. 
We dont have any pine to speak of in my area, all hardwoods, alot of cottonwood and red oak/black oak and some nice walnut. Hope to run into about 20 walnut trees that are like the pine you described!! Haha

Hard maple is doing really well in the market, FAS material is going for about as much as red oak!


----------



## Cantdog

That does sound like a very nice pine....


----------



## Cantdog

Butt as always you never know until you open it up.....that tells the tale......I have sawn white pine logs with not so much as a blemish....that struggled to get # 2 pine...with much more #3...it's all in the cut AND the log.....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> Butt as always you never know until you open it up.....that tells the tale......I have sawn white pine logs with not so much as a blemish....that struggled to get # 2 pine...with much more #3...it's all in the cut AND the log.....



Thats true! 

Dad says hes gonna start teaching me to be saywer.... hopefully we get a sawcab before we do that!! LOL!


----------



## pioneerguy600

There is very few of them still around here that size but they can be found in odd places where logging was not carried out or not logged heavily. Some places here in NS were not easy to get the logs out of the woods to a river or lake back in the day and those areas were few and far between but held old growth trees for a much longer time. My family held a few of those acres for a couple hunderd years and there is still places on that land that have not been cut. One such place is not affected by storm winds, I have never seen a tree wind fall there and the trees standing there have reached a very nice size.


----------



## sefh3

Well Jerry, What did the PO bring you? Another creamsickle wonder???


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Well Jerry, What did the PO bring you? Another creamsickle wonder???



Won`t know til tomorrow when I can get to the PO but I think its the saw I won in the draw.


----------



## sefh3

That sure is one purdy saw there. We will need some pictures and of course, if you do fuel it maybe a video of it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> That sure is one purdy saw there. We will need some pictures and of course, if you do fuel it maybe a video of it.



Since Brad has already run it there is no problem putting fuel in it and running it when I get it. I will do that but it won`t get worked as a regular work saw and just might get some special treatment as I have quite a few new OEM parts sitting here that might just find their way onto that saw.


----------



## roncoinc

I think we need to organize a " Dan In " ,, pick a day and not get out of bed all day,not even bathroom trips,,then we can show Dan he aint the king slug !!!and put him in his place for trying to steal our top spots !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think we need to organize a " Dan In " ,, pick a day and not get out of bed all day,not even bathroom trips,,then we can show Dan he aint the king slug !!!and put him in his place for trying to steal our top spots !!



Going to need a bed pan! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I think we need to organize a " Dan In " ,, pick a day and not get out of bed all day,not even bathroom trips,,then we can show Dan he aint the king slug !!!and put him in his place for trying to steal our top spots !!



He done stole them good, hasn`t been able to do anything for close to 2 weeks, only gets to the bathroom a couple of feet away from his bed a couple of times a day. I think he is the reigning King Slug right now.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I may be able to beat Dan tomorrow! Feeling very beat up right now!


----------



## sefh3

I would love to plan a day and be a slug all day. My day job wouldn't like that so much though. I have inventory next weekend. As the supervisor of inventory, I will need to be there.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He done stole them good, hasn`t been able to do anything for close to 2 weeks, only gets to the bathroom a couple of feet away from his bed a couple of times a day. I think he is the regning King Slug right now.....LOL



He WINS !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He WINS !! :hmm3grin2orange:



He gots some pretty helpers doing bout everything for him to boot......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He gots some pretty helpers doing bout everything for him to boot......LOL



I never got any good looking ones when I have been in the hospital! But in PT there were several!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You get that box of chit Ron?


----------



## tbone75

My splitter all tore apart. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Had enough,going to bed! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

PINK FLOYD - Is there anybody out there? - YouTube


----------



## tbone75

The Slug is here ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Nice rainy day here,and for the next few days too they say? We could use it,but it puts the splitter on hold till I get some tires on it.Then I can roll it into the basement to work on it. My Nephew is suppose to bring me some for it this weekend?


----------



## Cantdog

Yep me too...just taking care of some other 'puter business the last couple hrs.....beautiful day here...sunny, clear and no humidity.....mmmmmmm

Good luck today Dan!!! (again.... to be read later) Hope all goes well!!


----------



## tbone75

It is Fri. !! Good luck Dan !! Hope you get out of there soon! I loose track of what day it is?Must have something to do being retired? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Anyone know if I can buy rivets for a bar tip? I have this one new bar and tip for it but no rivets? Maybe I could use a brass rod to make some with? May even have a piece of nickle rod?


----------



## Cantdog

I think you could get some out of Bailey's...or maybe Northcountry...but you'd have to call with the brand and ask...it would have to be in an order for other stuff...Bailey's would be $4.00 for the rivits and $12.00 [email protected]! You might also try a local saw shop too....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I think you could get some out of Bailey's...or maybe Northcountry...but you'd have to call with the brand and ask...it would have to be in an order for other stuff...Bailey's would be $4.00 for the rivits and $12.00 [email protected]! You might also try a local saw shop too....



Thanks Robin! I can do that easy enough. Always have something I need to order. LOL Its that one J-Reds bar I just got.New bar with no tip? But got that new tip with them that fits perfect! Got 2 packed up ready to send your way! Then I got to thinking,I know a little scary! LOL I will take this old bar off the 621 to send too.Its stihl good,but I want the new one on it. LOL So you get 3 ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Good luck today Dan,break a leg ! 

John,what engine for the splitter and how your gonne hook up the lovejoy setup to the pump and keep all that stable ??

With the rain we had and sunshine i may have to introduce a strimmer to the yard today


----------



## Cantdog

Great thanks John!! Now I got to build a couple more saws to put them on!!! The next one from scratch will be a 66E...starting with a set of NOS cases and a very new but used P&C....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good luck today Dan,break a leg !
> 
> John,what engine for the splitter and how your gonne hook up the lovejoy setup to the pump and keep all that stable ??
> 
> With the rain we had and sunshine i may have to introduce a strimmer to the yard today



Got a 15hp Briggs for it.I will weld a plate under the motor to mount the pump to.That is how I did the other one,works great!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Great thanks John!! Now I got to build a couple more saws to put them on!!! The next one from scratch will be a 66E...starting with a set of NOS cases and a very new but used P&C....



Well chit! I better send this new bar then! Hell you can put some rivets in the tip. LOL You need it for that almost new parts saw! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Robin these bars are all 16" -3/8.That is all I can tell? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I was real tempted to put a electric motor on this splitter.But getting a cord big enough and long enough would be very pricey! So the 15hp electric start will be just fine. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

That's all I ever used to run...seems now all I have are 18" and 20" with a couple 24"s are the longest.

As the old saying goes "Beggars can't be choosers" LOL!! Thanks John...your little pkg of 621 bits should get to the mail today...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That's all I ever used to run...seems now all I have are 18" and 20" with a couple 24"s are the longest.
> 
> As the old saying goes "Beggars can't be choosers" LOL!! Thanks John...your little pkg of 621 bits should get to the mail today...



Great! Thanks very much Robin! I have the right carb kits now,may do that today?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I was real tempted to put a electric motor on this splitter.But getting a cord big enough and long enough would be very pricey! So the 15hp electric start will be just fine. LOL



Hook the generator up to the 4 wheeler.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Hook the generator up to the 4 wheeler.



That would work,but be a pain to drag them both around. LOL I would just park the splitter up here by the house and run a cord out to it. I like to take the splitter to the wood a lot of times.So the gas motor would be best I think.


----------



## tbone75

I am trying like hell to get going,but just keep hitting the wall! LOL I am right behind Dan today! I can't take the crown,but no body is taking second place from me today! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I did go in the shop and move some saws around.Then I ran out of energy LOL Think I have enough saws for a while? 3 and 4 boxes high is getting a little much! I need to get to fixing 2 or more a day for a month,then see what I stihl have left? But Slugs don't work that way! :hmm3grin2orange: More like 1 or 2 a month for me. Also rethinking moving my shop? Is cool down there in the summer and warm in the winter! What I need is a storage shed for the saws in waiting. :hmm3grin2orange: But stihl need the garage for many other things too. Use it for saw storage and car repairs. But I got to get that past the OL,she wants my shop for herself? I think to store her baskets in?She has tons of them things! But another problem is I have trouble getting up and down them dang stairs at times. I know Ron......Getting down is easy! :hmm3grin2orange: Just fall! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

See what happens when I get bored! I try to think  This wet weather isn't helping me at all! But everything else needs it bad. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dan I sure hope everything goes well today! You need to get your arse home so I got someone to BS with when I get bored and can't get up and go!


----------



## tbone75

Went and looked around fleabay,nothing very interesting there? I gave up on CL around here,only thing I ever find on there is 029s for 400.00 or little Poolins for 100.00 :hmm3grin2orange: Never seen one sell yet either? LOL Just took my 3rd pill of the day! Hope this one will get me moving? My normal is after the second one I can get going. Getting a little stir crazy!! :help: Poor Dan is 10 times worse off than me right now! Good looking nurses only go so far :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Well John...I'll show you a few pics to keep you busy. Couple of my old outboard with a fresh coat of bottom paint. Outboard parts came today!! 

Couple of a small box of 621 parts headed out this afternoon.......and that dang table is finally finished!!


----------



## Cantdog

Oh... and a couple of Ron sitting around daydreaming about sailing, when he was supposed to be working on saws!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well John...I'll show you a few pics to keep you busy. Couple of my old outboard with a fresh coat of bottom paint. Outboard parts came today!!
> 
> Couple of a small box of 621 parts headed out this afternoon.......and that dang table is finally finished!!



The boat looks good and ready to go! I may need to tell the mail lady about that Slugger part? :hmm3grin2orange: I also would never put anything on that table! Man that is nice!! Sure would look good in my dinning room! :msp_thumbup: You do some awesome work there Robin!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh... and a couple of Ron sitting around daydreaming about sailing, when he was supposed to be working on saws!!



Yep! Looks like Pappy Smurf ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

OK going to try and do something? :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

So much for doing something :msp_sad: Just not going to happen today :msp_sad: Only way Dan won today is I got dressed.They may have moved him around more than me today? Sure hope he is doing OK?


----------



## tbone75

Anyone know what these bars fit? Never seen nothing like them? 14" no adjuster hole?


----------



## RandyMac

We have a Summer day.


----------



## Cantdog

HaHaHa!! Looks like Maine half the time!!


----------



## tbone75

About all I see is the fender of the Mac wagon! LOL


----------



## RandyMac

It was bright and sunny, a half hour earlier.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> It was bright and sunny, a half hour earlier.



:hmm3grin2orange: Sure turned to chit in a hurry!


----------



## RandyMac

The marine layer, as ocean fog is known now, comes barreling in like a herd of Bison.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> The marine layer, as ocean fog is known now, comes barreling in like a herd of Bison.



Don't think I would like that? One sec you can see the next you can't ! LOL


----------



## little possum

So far the new job is awesome. Only been 3 days, but the atmosphere is much more laid back. Guy that was training me said if I didnt slow down it was gonna kill him. 
5:30-5:30 Mon-Thursday 5:30-2:30 Fridays and 6-12 Saturdays probably will get old after a while if I get on full time with them. But right now, Imma make the best of it, and take all their money! 

You guys dont go to missing me too much


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan I sure hope everything goes well today! You need to get your arse home so I got someone to BS with when I get bored and can't get up and go!



Dan`s operation went very well today, he is now on his way to recovering from his mishap. He says he is still in first place as King Slug as he only got to the bathroom once today.He may be able to go home by next Tue if there are no complications. Once home he will be on the internet full time,...LOL


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> So far the new job is awesome. Only been 3 days, but the atmosphere is much more laid back. Guy that was training me said if I didnt slow down it was gonna kill him.
> 5:30-5:30 Mon-Thursday 5:30-2:30 Fridays and 6-12 Saturdays probably will get old after a while if I get on full time with them. But right now, Imma make the best of it, and take all their money!
> 
> You guys dont go to missing me too much



A job is much more important !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan`s operation went very well today, he is now on his way to recovering from his mishap. He says he is still in first place as King Slug as he only got to the bathroom once today.He may be able to go home by next Tue if there are no complications. Once home he will be on the internet full time,...LOL



Great news! I am sure he will be so happy to get out of there! Tell him he just barely beat me today! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Great news! I am sure he will be so happy to get out of there! Tell him he just barely beat me today! :hmm3grin2orange:



I told him that as I was reading him posts off this thread while we were talking on the phone, he told me to tell you he is still winning, her did not even get dressed today, only one trip to the bathroom and they wheeled him to surgery and back...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I told him that as I was reading him posts off this thread while we were talking on the phone, he told me to tell you he is still winning, her did not even get dressed today, only one trip to the bathroom and they wheeled him to surgery and back...LOL



Tell him he stihl had to cheat to get the crown! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Tell him he stihl had to cheat to get the crown! :hmm3grin2orange:



It took a broken leg to get him slowed down enough to win the King Slug spot though it is only temporary...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I picked up the Charity Drive saw today and put it together over the last couple of minutes, the airbrush paint job on it is really a work of art. The top cover, airfilter cover and the chainbar are completely painted and a beautiful job at that.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It took a broken leg to get him slowed down enough to win the King Slug spot though it is only temporary...LOL



Tell him he is only borrowing MY CROWN ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Glad to hear Dan made it through without complications....

Congrats on the new saw Jerry......where's the pics????


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Glad to hear Dan made it through without complications....
> 
> Congrats on the new saw Jerry......where's the pics????



By the time I got it all assembled it was dark outside, I like to take saw picts outside in natural light so it will happen tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

This place is sure quiet tonight!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This place is sure quiet tonight!



I am just so busy hugging my saw, polishing the covers and bar and cleaning/oiling the blades to be on here posting nonsense.....LOL...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am just so busy hugging my saw, polishing the covers and bar and cleaning/oiling the blades to be on here posting nonsense.....LOL...:hmm3grin2orange:



Can't say as I blame you! Think I will go to bed. LOL


----------



## little possum

I miss Dan! wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 


Ssslackerzzz


----------



## tbone75

You guys stihl snoozing! You just wait till Dan gets back! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I'm here.........had three or four lengthy paragraphs all typed to answer LP's post earlier but hit something and it all went away.....it was't even in auto-restore GRrrrrrrr!!!

I got mad and went and sulked in the "running chaisaw juggeling" thread...now that is quite impressive....even if they are just little, running chainsaws!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I'm here.........had three or four lengthy paragraphs all typed to answer LP's post earlier but hit something and it all went away.....it was't even in auto-restore GRrrrrrrr!!!
> 
> I got mad and went and sulked in the "running chaisaw juggeling" thread...now that is quite impressive....even if they are just little, running chainsaws!!!!!



Seen that on TV once.I was trying to see if the guy stihl had all his fingers. LOL All I could think,that guy is down right NUTS ! Very good! But NUTS ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

I have been sneezing and blowing my nose all night.
They stuffed a huge pile of fresh marijuana right under my controlroom, the air is almost green in here.
The last time they did that, I dodged into a store to pick up a couple things on the way home and wondered why everyone was grinning at me.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I have been sneezing and blowing my nose all night.
> They stuffed a huge pile of fresh marijuana right under my controlroom, the air is almost green in here.
> The last time they did that, I dodged into a store to pick up a couple things on the way home and wondered why everyone was grinning at me.



Better hope no one puts a match to it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Randy did you buy a house? I know you were looking a while back.


----------



## RandyMac

Still looking, found some in our price range, so far they have been older houses, lots from the '30s and '50s. Some are rotten, overpriced chicken coops, they have been abandoned for too long, this climate eats houses.


----------



## paccity

randy you lookin locally or more north?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Still looking, found some in our price range, so far they have been older houses, lots from the '30s and '50s. Some are rotten, overpriced chicken coops, they have been abandoned for too long, this climate eats houses.



Good luck! You will find something you like. It can be a huge pain buying a house!


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> I have been sneezing and blowing my nose all night.
> They stuffed a huge pile of fresh marijuana right under my controlroom, the air is almost green in here.
> The last time they did that, I dodged into a store to pick up a couple things on the way home and wondered why everyone was grinning at me.




That sucks.........


Why were they looking at you funny???? Just 'cause you were buying beer and jelly beans???? and toothpaste..........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That sucks.........
> 
> 
> Why were they looking at you funny???? Just 'cause you were buying beer and jelly beans???? and toothpaste..........:hmm3grin2orange:



Maybe the 3 or 4 bags of chips and candy bars too? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

Actually at the time I was buying flowers for my Annie.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Actually at the time I was buying flowers for my Annie.



Sucking up? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Actually at the time I was buying flowers for my Annie.




LOL Probably thought you were trying to cover up that "skunky" smell with fresh posies!!


----------



## tbone75

Hello slackers,doing my best to get up and moving! Its a nice day out there! Hope to get something done some where? Got to put the new oil pump in the poolin first,just in case he shows up to get it? He may be bringing another load of wood for me? Hope your all having some fun today!


----------



## tbone75

I did something!  Fixed the poolin and dropped it off.Got the MS21 out and fired it up for the first time.Then got out my Smurf (Efco) saw to try out.The MS211 and the Smurf are both 35cc,but Smurfy has more ass than the MS211 ! LOL Both are brand new.Then I got a Makita Marc had sent me out.Had never fired it up either? Started right up,but had to adjust the cab a little. I think its a 520 or something like that? It runs very nice! Packed up 4 bars for Robin ! To bad there all 16". But 2 new and 2 used he can put on some J-Reds? LOL May not get much else done today,but at least I wasn't a total Slug :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll

I'm too lazy to do anything today, as I was up last night, drinking beer with a friend....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> I'm too lazy to do anything today, as I was up last night, drinking beer with a friend....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Seems you have joined the Slug club :hmm3grin2orange: Dan has the crown at the moment,but I will get it back! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Dunno about Dan being #1 today..
I got two working legs and i bet i didnt do twice as much as him !!
so that puts me ahead !
chit ! forgot i was typing this i'm such a slug,was watching something else for 5 min !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some picts of a very nice Stihl MS460 that just came my way.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dunno about Dan being #1 today..
> I got two working legs and i bet i didnt do twice as much as him !!
> so that puts me ahead !
> chit ! forgot i was typing this i'm such a slug,was watching something else for 5 min !



Not so sure? Niko sounds like hes right there with you! You 2 may have taken the #2 spot today? Dan may not have even got out of bed? He stihl wins :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan`s operation went very well today, he is now on his way to recovering from his mishap. He says he is still in first place as King Slug as he only got to the bathroom once today.He may be able to go home by next Tue if there are no complications. Once home he will be on the internet full time,...LOL



Just wondering who Dan is? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

That is a super nice looking saw Jerry! I would hate to get it dirty! LOL Swap out the bar and covers and try it out!


----------



## roncoinc

SawTroll said:


> Just wondering who Dan is? :msp_confused:



Dancan is a member here who while cutting a lot stepped into a hole and broke both bones in one lower leg and is now in the hospital having it fixed.


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> Just wondering who Dan is? :msp_confused:



Dancan one of the regulars in this thread.Stepped in a hole out clearing a lot and broke his leg bad.Just had the second plate put in Fri.


----------



## tbone75

Hows the new toy working Ron? Dang web site isn't working for chit!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dancan one of the regulars in this thread.Stepped in a hole out clearing a lot and broke his leg bad.Just had the second plate put in Fri.



We will have to get Dan to change his AS name to DanCan`t......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is a super nice looking saw Jerry! I would hate to get it dirty! LOL Swap out the bar and covers and try it out!



It is too nice looking to mess it up the way it sits. I will take the covers and bar off, swap on plain stock ones and do a little cutting with it. I will stop using it when I install the new fuel tank/rear handle assembly and I have a brand new top handle for it also plus a few other brand new pieces.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> We will have to get Dan to change his AS name to DanCan`t......:hmm3grin2orange:



Now that downright MEEN !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Now that downright MEEN !! LOL !!



Welll......you know me!!....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We will have to get Dan to change his AS name to DanCan`t......:hmm3grin2orange:



Yep...........He can't do nothing for a while! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

This place is dead again tonight! WTF is up with that!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This place is dead again tonight! WTF is up with that!



Nobody got nothing to say, no one doing anything? 
The house I worked on this past couple of months sold yesterday, I did the last of the touch ups on it today. Got home around 6 o`clock and found Doug doing some more fiberglass repair on his boat so I stopped and gave him a hand for about 3 hours. It is getting near completion and will soon be ready for the water.


----------



## tbone75

Ron done took off a while ago.Robin is just hanging around down there Jim is AWOL.At least Jerry stops by some LOL I am just slugging out :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron done took off a while ago.Robin is just hanging around down there Jim is AWOL.At least Jerry stops by some LOL I am just slugging out :hmm3grin2orange:



Not much posting going on, I have been catching up on all I missed over on the MNTAINGAL23 THREADS.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not much posting going on, I have been catching up on all I missed over on the MNTAINGAL23 THREADS.



Just over there myself. LOL


----------



## little possum

Slackers! 
Fixin to wash and go to bed. haha

Put my truck in a ditch this mornin right before work. hahah. Turned too soon, thought I was gonna bounce off the curb which is non existant. Rollled the corner of the door that I left open when I stuck it in reverese, but other than that no damage. Very lucky.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Slackers!
> Fixin to wash and go to bed. haha
> 
> Put my truck in a ditch this mornin right before work. hahah. Turned too soon, thought I was gonna bounce off the curb which is non existant. Rollled the corner of the door that I left open when I stuck it in reverese, but other than that no damage. Very lucky.



Lucky you didn't get hurt! You be careful!


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Slackers!
> Fixin to wash and go to bed. haha
> 
> Put my truck in a ditch this mornin right before work. hahah. Turned too soon, thought I was gonna bounce off the curb which is non existant. Rollled the corner of the door that I left open when I stuck it in reverese, but other than that no damage. Very lucky.



Don`t you be goin and drivin off no cliffs now, thinking there is a guard rail there to stop you but there aint....LOL


----------



## sefh3

You can sure tell the weather is nicer. No posts in over an hour or so. Slackers R US!!!!! I don't think it's this thread it's all of them.


----------



## sefh3

Went to a graduation party this afternoon and having a party for my daughter later today. OH chit, I need to go to bed!!

Nite all, if anyone is up!!!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning slackers. My dang cats got me up!


----------



## l3lue

Sure is quiet in here.... do I need to start a fight to get a little * Rep* ?





Have a nice day


----------



## Cantdog

Had a lot planned for yesterday...decided not to plant the beans as we are getting rain and cold for the next 3-4 days.........got a bill together for the lady with the table...called her.......she came to the shop and mewed over the table.....took the bill....no check...left the table...the room it goes in is getting remodeled so the table gets to continue to be my responsability for a while longer....So went back to work on my boat...got the powerhead bolted back up to the steering pivot and was about to tackle putting the lower unit back on...couple friends showed up......one with a BIG box of PBR and the other with an FG100 Honda tiller that had about 2 hrs on it and had suffered a catastrophic engine failure. He and his wife have a garden/landscape business and the "Boys" are extreamely hard on the ***.......After a couple PBRs we just had to tear that little Honda motor to shreads to find the problem......that took several more beers but we did find the culprit....it is a little 1.5 HP four stroke and it broke a valve lifter, swallowed and bent a pushrod and roached the plastic camshaft......I just ordered the parts this AM...$28.00 for the parts and $17.00 shipping. Not bad for the parts but the shipping I thought was rather steep for UPS ground considering the whole mess weighs less than a pound! Anyway that was great fun and we finished the beer just about the time the OL showed up with a six pk of tall green ones for me thinking I had been slaving away on the boat all day LOL!!!! It's raining hard here today so I'll finish that boat this afternoon LOL!!! I hope...........


----------



## roncoinc

They best laid plans of slugs and men often go awry..
plans ?? who makes plans ??


----------



## Bluefish

Crappy weather here, just put a brisket on low and slow to have for dinner tonight. I have seen Cantdog's shop and it would be a great place to hang out and he sure knows his ####. That table he is talking about is beautiful and obviously he has a gift when it comes to wood working.
Gotta get going and pull out our now dead washing machine and see about a replacement. Not the way I wanted to spend money this weekend but you gotta keep the whities tidy... Russ


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks for the kind words Russ. But everyone has their talents.......for instance.....I wouldn't have a clue what to do with a brisket LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> They best laid plans of slugs and men often go awry..
> plans ?? who makes plans ??



HaHaHa...plans??? They are really more like "guidelines"!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I am with Ron, I try not to make plans! Just changes to much for me. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time for Slugs. Haven't done nothing yet today,don't know how I could be hungry? LOL After firing up them saws yesterday I really want to go kill some trees! I feel like I could do it today too! But the wind is a little bad for it. I am not that good to be dropping them when its very windy! So I will go look for something to just cut up. LOL Seen a couple down that I can try some saws on. Think it will be a mostly Dolmar day! May take the smurf saw too? I know I will pay for this,but got to have a little fun! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Well , I can sure say that it's nice to be home . 


What all you ZZZSlackerzz been up too ?
Polishing Orange turds or playin' with the latest Echo ?


----------



## 8433jeff

dancan said:


> Well , I can sure say that it's nice to be home .
> 
> 
> What all you ZZZSlackerzz been up too ? Polishing Orange turds or playin' with the latest Echo ?



Trying not to break a leg. Good to see you back here. Keep that leg elevated.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , I can sure say that it's nice to be home .
> 
> 
> What all you ZZZSlackerzz been up too ?
> Polishing Orange turds or playin' with the latest Echo ?



Look what the cat drug in! Hi Dancan't :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Good to see you back Dan!  My wood cutting trip didn't last long! Cut up a dead one laying across my road,tossed it out of my way.Back said F-U LOL So here I am back at the puter. LOL All I got to run was the little Efco (Smurfy) saw. :msp_mad:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Look what the cat drug in! Hi Dancan't :msp_thumbsup:



I stihl got 2 good arms LOL .

Speaking of drugs , I sure got to sample a few , some better than others LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I stihl got 2 good arms LOL .
> 
> Speaking of drugs , I sure got to sample a few , some better than others LOL .



You will be wanting more of them before you get healed up! :hmm3grin2orange: How long the Drs. say you would be down?


----------



## tbone75

Just so you know Jerry started calling you Dancan't first! :hmm3grin2orange: And we liked it so well! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

DANCAN'T !!! so the cat has to drag him around ! LOL !!!

welcome home "regent" slug 
( a regent acts as king temporarilly)


----------



## pioneerguy600

You big blabber mouth!!!!....LOL
Dan actually came up with the Dan Can`t when I was talking with him earlier in the evening than when I made that post.


----------



## dancan

8433jeff said:


> Trying not to break a leg. Good to see you back here. Keep that leg elevated.



I'm keeping the foot up and I'm glad to be back .


----------



## dancan

Ok ....Now that Ron has explained the order of position , My first official order to my underlings is for Y'all to Bow to the Newly Crowned King !

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ok ....Now that Ron has explained the order of position , My first official order to my underlings is for Y'all to Bow to the Newly Crowned King !
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



  

all hail King Dancan't !!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> all hail King Dancan't !!



Gee , all this new found power is going straight to my head ..... or it just might be the happy pills LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Gee , all this new found power is going straight to my head ..... or it just might be the happy pills LOL .



Thats right! Enjoy it while it last,I will be back!  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You big blabber mouth!!!!....LOL
> Dan actually came up with the Dan Can`t when I was talking with him earlier in the evening than when I made that post.



Just helping you out Jerry :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Welcome back Dan!!! Good to see your flag-a-flyin again!!! Did you get out early?? I thought Jerry mentioned something about next Tues??.........OH Yeah!!


----------



## tbone75

Dan its OK to sleep in now that your Regent Slug. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff

I have a feeling hes going to be waking you up even earlier.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Welcome back Dan!!! Good to see your flag-a-flyin again!!! Did you get out early?? I thought Jerry mentioned something about next Tues??.........OH Yeah!!



I bet they had all they could take of Dancan't ! Nurses tossed him out of there! He was waking everyone up at 4AM every morning yelling.......... HEY YOU BUNCH OF SLACKERS GET YOUR ASS OUT OF BED ! :hmm3grin2orange: Or kept yelling TIMBER in his sleep :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> I have a feeling hes going to be waking you up even earlier.



He better not!! Slugs don't get up early ! :hmm3grin2orange: Unless they been up all night ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I stihl got 2 good arms LOL .
> 
> Speaking of drugs , I sure got to sample a few , some better than others LOL .



This is the one time I CAN out run you! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

HaHaHa!! Good one!!!.....but you're probably right........:hmm3grin2orange:



Edit....... I meant about post # 48450 LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan its OK to sleep in now that your Regent Slug. :hmm3grin2orange:






8433jeff said:


> I have a feeling hes going to be waking you up even earlier.



Yawn ! Now that I'm up from my power snooze I'll have to start cracking the whip LOL !





Cantdog said:


> Welcome back Dan!!! Good to see your flag-a-flyin again!!! Did you get out early?? I thought Jerry mentioned something about next Tues??.........OH Yeah!!



Well , the Phisio team made me hop around the ward once and do 2 flights of stairs late yesterday and said there was no reason to keep me so they signed of on their portion of my release , the Doc came by a little before 8:00 am , asked how I slept , told me how surprised he was at my progress and then told me that there was no need to keep me any longer so he booted me out .:smile2:
I can't say enough good about the all the staff at the hospital , I did not meet one person that did not smile or that was in a bad mood while I was there .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> This is the one time I CAN out run you! :hmm3grin2orange:



Not after I trip you with a crutch !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Yawn ! Now that I'm up from my power snooze I'll have to start cracking the whip LOL !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well , the Phisio team made me hop around the ward once and do 2 flights of stairs late yesterday and said there was no reason to keep me so they signed of on their portion of my release , the Doc came by a little before 8:00 am , asked how I slept , told me how surprised he was at my progress and then told me that there was no need to keep me any longer so he booted me out .:smile2:
> I can't say enough good about the all the staff at the hospital , I did not meet one person that did not smile or that was in a bad mood while I was there .



Glad to hear you're doing better than expected and got out early. It is not always the way.....having friendly staff to care for you!! Must feel good to back with the cats!!!


----------



## dancan

The dog was happy to see me , the cats , well as long as they're fed ........
It is nice to be home , the stay wasn't that bad because I already had the mind set from the beginning for the duration whatever the outcome was and had no desire to fast track the schedule , the 2 room-mates I had were descent fellows so the conversations were good plus the visits and phone calls were highlights that helped a lot . I was ready to stay another couple of days but I think my bag was packed before the Doc's finger touched the elevator button this morning LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Made some more progress on Doug`s boat today, plenty of sanding got some of the rough places smoothed up and a few coats of marine filler helped smooth out some of the bumps. Still need to fix up a couple more spots before it gets painted.


----------



## dancan

Where's Sir SlugAlot ? Out mowing and tending to his fair maiden's roses and flowering gardens ?


----------



## Cantdog

Well I didnt get my boat project completed today either. Motor is all mounted and lower unit installed but when I removed the air box to replace the main 5/16" fuel line to the middle carb, I found the three intercarb fuel feed lines were very discolored and very hard. This is a smaller tygon type fuel line but is larger than the 2-3 different size coils of tygon I have on hand for saws/trimmers etc. The auto parts store here is not open sundays and I didn't feel like driving a half hr each way in the heavy rain this afternoon. Tomorrow......


----------



## dancan

One week like this , 6 pins and rods screwed in my leg to keep everything in line , one week after they pinned a plate to the fibula and kept the brace till the swelling went down they put another plate and did bonegraft to fix the tibia then removed the frame .
No load on the leg for a while .....


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> The dog was happy to see me , the cats , well as long as they're fed ........
> It is nice to be home , the stay wasn't that bad because I already had the mind set from the beginning for the duration whatever the outcome was and had no desire to fast track the schedule , the 2 room-mates I had were descent fellows so the conversations were good plus the visits and phone calls were highlights that helped a lot . I was ready to stay another couple of days but I think my bag was packed before the Doc's finger touched the elevator button this morning LOL .



Glad your home and doing good. Sounds like the family was glad to see you. Just remember to listen to the doc's and don't rush it.


----------



## sefh3

Wifey's birthday is today. We celebrated her birthday, my dad's (June 1) and my daughter's (May 23) all today. Great day for a bbq. Would have been better if the wind was not so strong but we had a great time.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Where's Sir SlugAlot ? Out mowing and tending to his fair maiden's roses and flowering gardens ?



So,,are you making him one of your attending Knights now ?? :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Where's Sir SlugAlot ? Out mowing and tending to his fair maiden's roses and flowering gardens ?



Something like that. LOL I was digging up dirt to make a raised bed to plant some onions in. Just a small spot is all I need. I have the little green onions growing in a tub. LOL This patch is for bigger ones. The dirt around the house and yard is nothing but clay and rocks! Just can't grow nothing in the ground here! I go out in the woods and dig up the dirt to make raised beds to grow stuff in. LOL And I also have more rose bushes and trees on the way to plant! And they are not the for the OL,I made the rose garden and take care of it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So,,are you making him one of your attending Knights now ?? :msp_tongue:



Just showing off his power is all ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

I stihl say he CHEATED to get the crown! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I appoint thee ''Sir Ronco , official Tax and Toll Collector !'' LOL 

Now that the servants have fluffed my pillow , I think I'll turn in for a bit Lol .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I appoint thee ''Sir Ronco , official Tax and Toll Collector !'' LOL
> 
> Now that the servants have fluffed my pillow , I think I'll turn in for a bit Lol .



Does that meen i can flog Sir Slugalot 10 lashes with a 3/8 lo pro safety chain ??
His crime is growing plants you cant smoke OR eat ! wasting good garden space !


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackerzz !!!


----------



## dancan

You guy's musta' had Husskee made vitamins last night , all sleepy and such .


----------



## little possum

Yay Dans back! Now wake up!


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah where is the ol one-legged ZZZZLacker?????? Cats must be breaking him in easy at first.......or if he's getting any of the rain we've been getting the last 48hrs the cats probably don't want go out!!!! I went to let my boy dog out last night just before bed, and he was all exited to go out until I opened the door. He started out through but then saw it was pouring out. His front legs stoped, his hind legs went up in the air, he swiveled around on his front feet and when his hind legs hit the floor he was headed back in the door!!! All one smooth motion...HaHaHa!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> One week like this , 6 pins and rods screwed in my leg to keep everything in line , one week after they pinned a plate to the fibula and kept the brace till the swelling went down they put another plate and did bonegraft to fix the tibia then removed the frame .
> No load on the leg for a while .....



I don't know about Dancan't...............But from the looks I'd have to say, Danshouldn't..........Damn.. that looks sore...good to know you're on the mend!!


----------



## Cantdog

6:10AM Here.....Where's all the ZZZLackers???? Dan has an excuse...he's Stihl on Hoss piddle time....the rest of you guys do know it's MONDAY right???


----------



## Cantdog

Just listened to the morning news......almost 8" of rain so far since Fri night.....more like 6" where I'm at but it is going to rain all day and tonight with drizzle and fog tomorrow AM.......so we may end up with 8" or so too......all the ZZZLackers must have not been able to outrun the rising waters and just got washed away!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Yes I am slacking today! Guess I should have checked in a few times during the night? Dan was on here yelling,maybe that was what kept waking me up? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Just listened to the morning news......almost 8" of rain so far since Fri night.....more like 6" where I'm at but it is going to rain all day and tonight with drizzle and fog tomorrow AM.......so we may end up with 8" or so too......all the ZZZLackers must have not been able to outrun the rising waters and just got washed away!!!!



You better get that boat ready! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Does that meen i can flog Sir Slugalot 10 lashes with a 3/8 lo pro safety chain ??
> His crime is growing plants you cant smoke OR eat ! wasting good garden space !



MEEN ASS ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

I been up,drinking water 
blood work this morning so have to fast.
aint easy with fresh bacon and fresh eggs sittin in the fridge !!


----------



## dancan

Yawn , no rain in my Kingdom , I'm about to push the button to get the servant to let the dog out LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I been up,drinking water
> blood work this morning so have to fast.
> aint easy with fresh bacon and fresh eggs sittin in the fridge !!



Hate when I have to do that! Got to again soon?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yawn , no rain in my Kingdom , I'm about to push the button to get the servant to let the dog out LOL



You sound like your enjoying this way to much! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Very rough morning so far? Already had my morning walk,just didn't do any good? Digging that dirt may have something to do with it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron you try any of that tobacco I sent you?


----------



## dancan

I just have to be careful so I don't get a Boston Tea Party Revolt LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you try any of that tobacco I sent you?



Yes,and i like it all just fine


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I just have to be careful so I don't get a Boston Tea Party Revolt LOL .



:hmm3grin2orange: It will be OK for a while. How you feeling?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yes,and i like it all just fine



Great! You can get that stuff cheap on line! I got to send the links for you.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yes,and i like it all just fine



That OHM is the one I get in 5lb. bags.As cheap as I ever found! I just save the other bags and put it in them.Toss that in the freezer,it will keep good for years!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: It will be OK for a while. How you feeling?



I'm felling fine , I'm working on using the least amount of meds every day without discomfort and I'm almost at half of the prescribed amount . I should have plenty leftover so I'll send them up to you when I'm done :jester: (or I might just keep them for a rainy day LOL)


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm felling fine , I'm working on using the least amount of meds every day without discomfort and I'm almost at half of the prescribed amount . I should have plenty leftover so I'll send them up to you when I'm done :jester: (or I might just keep them for a rainy day LOL)



That is good! Better not send them across the border! You will be in the BIG band camp! :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Them rainy days may play hell with that leg? You better hang on to them pills! The rain sure plays hell with my back!


----------



## dancan

Dayum , the dog wants out and the servants are sleeping .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Dayum , the dog wants out and the servants are sleeping .



You need a doggie door! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You need a doggie door! :msp_ohmy:



Everyone that I know that has a doggie door found out that raccoons know how to use them LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Everyone that I know that has a doggie door found out that raccoons know how to use them LOL .



They are right! LOL Dang coon is not dumb!


----------



## tbone75

If its not raining or to cold I leave my bedroom window open for the cats to go in and out all night. LOL


----------



## dancan

How's Jaycub and his sawmill and I forgot to ask if LP is all healed up from his burn ?


----------



## tbone75

Robin the OL is mailing them bars out today.I will send a tracking # when she gets home.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> How's Jaycub and his sawmill and I forgot to ask if LP is all healed up from his burn ?



LP started a new job last week I think? Don't know about the burn? Forgot to ask :msp_unsure: Jaycub ?? Waiting to hear if he sent my saws out yet? Not sure the mill is going right yet? Getting close I think? Go back a few pages,he posted some new pics.


----------



## tbone75

Where is the new King Slug? Napping I would guess :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ron and Dan will be proud of me! Been out digging holes for new rose bushes ! Got 3 new ones for the rose garden,one new weeping rose tree,5 more hybrid willow trees for along the drive way and a couple other flowers! :hmm3grin2orange: Not one thing to smoke or eat! :hmm3grin2orange: I do have one more raised bed to make for onions yet.Got to get busy on that!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

dancan said:


> ...I can't say enough good about the all the staff at the hospital , I did not meet one person that did not smile or that was in a bad mood while I was there .



that prolly means you were a good patient with a good 'tude. some of the crap the medical staff has to go through is amazing. lot of whiners, complainers, etc. no! i'm not a medical staffer, just seen it when i was in the pital.
glad to hear you're out and soon to be up. i know it gets old but time for reflection can be a good thing. power to ya.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin the OL is mailing them bars out today.I will send a tracking # when she gets home.



Thanks John....Yours didn't make it to the mail Fri but went out this morning, so perhaps by the end of the week?? The bits came today...look super... I'll have to cut then down a little but should work real good!! Thanks again!!


----------



## dancan

Yawn . The King checking in .
I'm glad to see John is planting some more roses so I can send the tax collector down there to get some rose water to wash my feet LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yawn . The King checking in .
> I'm glad to see John is planting some more roses so I can send the tax collector down there to get some rose water to wash my feet LOL .



We need pix of that!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Ron got a twin ?








It's a pic of zogger .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron got a twin ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pic of zogger .



Ya can tell it aint me !! 
holdin a creamsickle !
them thing make you walk in holes and break legs !


----------



## dancan

I thought it was you at first , holding an 026 ................................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron when you heading up to wash the King's feet? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I need to know head of time so I pick some roses for you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Hey Ron when you heading up to wash the King's feet? :hmm3grin2orange:



You got it all wrong , the Collector collects and the maidens do the washing , I just have to hide the maidens from the warden here at home .


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> You got it all wrong , the Collector collects and the maidens do the washing , I just have to hide the maidens from the warden here at home .



The Warden, huh? Yeah I've referred to mine that way frequently, albeit never while she's in the same room................I'm a'skeered of her................:msp_ohmy:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey Ron when you heading up to wash the King's feet? :hmm3grin2orange:



Hmmm,,think i'll just break his OTHER durned leg the smart axe !! LOL !!!


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> Hmmm,,think i'll just break his OTHER durned leg the smart axe !! LOL !!!



Speaking of broken legs, which leg was broken? If by chance it was his "right" then we may be able to join the PTLRL (Professional Three Legged Racer's League). 
I've been doing some rather intense training with a Stihl strapped to my Left leg to simulate carrying some dead weight................


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hmmm,,think i'll just break his OTHER durned leg the smart axe !! LOL !!!



Wow,...now who`s the meenie, sounding real meenie like to my ears....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Speaking of broken legs, which leg was broken? If by chance it was his "right" then we may be able to join the PTLRL (Professional Three Legged Racer's League).
> I've been doing some rather intense training with a Stihl strapped to my Left leg to simulate carrying some dead weight................



You still pickin stitches outa that thing....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You still pickin stitches outa that thing....:hmm3grin2orange:



When he ain't picking his nose! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> You still pickin stitches outa that thing....:hmm3grin2orange:



Yep, the doctor pulled about 2" out last Thursday that the MA cut short on both side back in November. I said "it feels like it's attached to something", his reply was "I guess we'll find out"..........................................turns out it was just attached to some muscle, I guess 5 1/2 months inside my leg that'll happen.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You got it all wrong , the Collector collects and the maidens do the washing , I just have to hide the maidens from the warden here at home .



You didn't say anything about maidens before? You said the tax collector had to do it :monkey:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yep, the doctor pulled about 2" out last Thursday that the MA cut short on both side back in November. I said "it feels like it's attached to something", his reply was "I guess we'll find out"..........................................turns out it was just attached to some muscle, I guess 5 1/2 months inside my leg that'll happen.



WOW........ 2 PEG LEGS at once in here! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You didn't say anything about maidens before? You said the tax collector had to do it :monkey:



Of course there has to be maidens , I had them visiting me day and night for 2 weeks LOL .
Well , all except for the one that would stop in every 2 days to draw blood .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Yep, the doctor pulled about 2" out last Thursday that the MA cut short on both side back in November. I said "it feels like it's attached to something", his reply was "I guess we'll find out"..........................................turns out it was just attached to some muscle, I guess 5 1/2 months inside my leg that'll happen.



Guess they didn`t use self dissolving stitches on you, good thing they wern`t attached to things further up inside your pants....:msp_ohmy:


----------



## little possum

LP is good and the burn is healed as its gonna get. Still pretty easy to scratch it. But life goes on. So far the new job is awesome. Im on the assembly line, we build conveyors.


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> LP is good and the burn is healed as its gonna get. Still pretty easy to scratch it. But life goes on. So far the new job is awesome. Im on the assembly line, we build conveyors.



So you are on the conveyor line!!!!?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Of course there has to be maidens , I had them visiting me day and night for 2 weeks LOL .
> Well , all except for the one that would stop in every 2 days to draw blood .



Maybe your tax collector will bring a few with him? :hmm3grin2orange: Or he will have to do it his self! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> So you are on the conveyor line!!!!?



Bet he rides it all day long! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

does anyone here know or dealt with sawgarage (jay) before? He seems like a really good guy, just busy, and I trust that hell get me the parts...it just seems to be taking a while, and i paid him a month ago.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> does anyone here know or dealt with sawgarage (jay) before? He seems like a really good guy, just busy, and I trust that hell get me the parts...it just seems to be taking a while, and i paid him a month ago.



He seems to be real slow at getting things out. HEY!!! Where the hell you been?????


----------



## little possum

Haha, no riding the system we are making right now. One is for wine bottles, the other for cases of drinks. 

I get away from the millwork shop, and guess what I get to do now... Build shipping crates! baahaha


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Haha, no riding the system we are making right now. One is for wine bottles, the other for cases of drinks.
> 
> I get away from the millwork shop, and guess what I get to do now... Build shipping crates! baahaha



I got to build skids when things got slow at work a couple times. That was fun for me! LOL


----------



## dancan

I got nothing done all day , I feel like a Husskee .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got to build skids when things got slow at work a couple times. That was fun for me! LOL



Chop saw and air spiker work!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Chop saw and air spiker work!!



Yes sir that was what we used! :hmm3grin2orange: Build one in a hurry!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I got nothing done all day , I feel like a Husskee .



You sure own enough of them! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> does anyone here know or dealt with sawgarage (jay) before? He seems like a really good guy, just busy, and I trust that hell get me the parts...it just seems to be taking a while, and i paid him a month ago.



I have dealt with Jay more than once and he always done me right, got my stuff in a very timely manner.


----------



## tbone75

Don't forget them Red Huskys you have too Dan! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You sure own enough of them! :hmm3grin2orange:



Being an inactive slug he will likely turn orange!!...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> He seems to be real slow at getting things out. HEY!!! Where the hell you been?????



slow aint even the half of it....again, he seems like a good guy, im sure he just has a lot on his plate. he could have warned me it would take this long. 

If you must know....ive been working a 9 to 5. by the time i got home the OL had things that needed to be done, or we had to run out and get something, or she wanted to get out of the house....but were finally settled in, and back to our old routine. Ive got my little "shop" all set up and ready to go! 

once i get a few more odds and ends squared away.....(45 parts) Ill be ready to go! I think I might have a powerhead coming in the distant future too!


----------



## dancan

The Red ones are not the same , just sayin' LOL .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Being an inactive slug he will likely turn orange!!...:hmm3grin2orange:



I think he needs renamed...........Jabacan't :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The Red ones are not the same , just sayin' LOL .



Yep one is red one is orange :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> slow aint even the half of it....again, he seems like a good guy, im sure he just has a lot on his plate. he could have warned me it would take this long.
> 
> If you must know....ive been working a 9 to 5. by the time i got home the OL had things that needed to be done, or we had to run out and get something, or she wanted to get out of the house....but were finally settled in, and back to our old routine. Ive got my little "shop" all set up and ready to go!
> 
> once i get a few more odds and ends squared away.....(45 parts) Ill be ready to go! I think I might have a powerhead coming in the distant future too!



Did you have him ship the parts to your old address or to your new address?


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you have him ship the parts to your old address or to your new address?



new, its not that im waiting on the Courier. im waiting on the package to be packed and shipped, Havent heard from him since last wednesday, so he may of shipped it since then.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> new, its not that im waiting on the Courier. im waiting on the package to be packed and shipped, Havent heard from him since last wednesday, so he may of shipped it since then.



Ok, not really like him or at least its not like the way he has been with me. Always got my stuff out quickly and for a good price.


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> slow aint even the half of it....again, he seems like a good guy, im sure he just has a lot on his plate. he could have warned me it would take this long.
> 
> If you must know....ive been working a 9 to 5. by the time i got home the OL had things that needed to be done, or we had to run out and get something, or she wanted to get out of the house....but were finally settled in, and back to our old routine. Ive got my little "shop" all set up and ready to go!
> 
> once i get a few more odds and ends squared away.....(45 parts) Ill be ready to go! I think I might have a powerhead coming in the distant future too!



You should call him, if you have his number. I think he has ADD...........LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

I have been waiting on him to get a couple things he was sending me.Been about a month or so now. LOL But I haven't paid him yet.


----------



## tbone75

Been waiting on Jacob to send me a saw for a couple months now too. LOL Now I am waiting on 2 saws from him!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Been waiting on Jacob to send me a saw for a couple months now too. LOL Now I am waiting on 2 saws from him!



Well, you know Jacob is "short" on time, he can't help it. He's a midget.


----------



## tbone75

Where did all the slackers go? Snoozing already! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Not yet...just got back from a friends 71st bday party.......and then it took me a half an hr to catch up!!! I hate to agree with Dancan't but the red ones are different.......similar yes.... but different....better.....they'er hawt!!!!....and they look good too!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Not yet...just got back from a friends 71st bday party.......and then it took me a half an hr to catch up!!! I hate to agree with Dancan't but the red ones are different.......similar yes.... but different....better.....they'er hawt!!!!....and they look good too!!



Dang it............your not helping here! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

Dan, Robin, Jerry? Somebody? Guess Id make better friends with yalls critters, since they know how to get up in the morning


----------



## roncoinc

Damn !! 
nuthin like getting woke up at 4 am by the OL yelling,,
"HEY !! WE GOIN CLAMMIN !!?? "
back later.


----------



## dancan

Yawn , I guess I'll have to play the slug again today LOL .
Maybe I should get a couple of Husskeez for dead weight training on the arms ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Damn !!
> nuthin like getting woke up at 4 am by the OL yelling,,
> "HEY !! WE GOIN CLAMMIN !!?? "
> back later.



HaHaHa...ain't retirment great??


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Yawn , I guess I'll have to play the slug again today LOL .
> Maybe I should get a couple of Husskeez for dead weight training on the arms ?



That's an idea.....as you get stronger you could nove up to .....a couple OH 41s or 2 six cly chevys....


----------



## Cantdog

Dang it looks like everyone, including Ron is pretty taught this morning...I'm slack....did get the outboard done and out of the shop yesterday but it was to wet to bring the big boat in.....been raining here since last Fri. 

Russ (Bluefish) came down the other day and picked up his 357XP. He managed to get some satisfaction from the guy he bought it from. The guy took the 357 back and swapped Russ for an 08 359 that had low hrs. Glad that worked out for him.......would have loved to broken that saw down and put new mains in but he would have had nearly twice as much in it as the saw was worth. This way he has a running saw now for the same purchase price. Not just what he wanted but better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick!!


----------



## dancan

357 or 359 , Stihl just a Hosskee LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 357 or 359 , Stihl just a Hosskee LOL



True......but as with Stihls, a running one is Stihl better than a dead one..and yer eye don't hurt quite so bad...until you open it...LOL!!


----------



## dancan

The second room mate I had was a retired bee-keeper and his hobby was outboards pre 1955 , he asked it I thought it was a strange hobby and to own 20 of them . He laughed when I told him a bit about the chainsaw thing and asked him if he just got into collecting last year LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

HaHaHa!!! I know...when people look at me funny after they find I have a collection of red saws....I usually counter that it seems better to me that collecting used stamps....at least my collection niche is useful as well as a collection!! I mean really??? How useful is a used stamp??? LOL!!


----------



## AU_K2500

well, its off to the old salt mines. see you slackers this evening.


----------



## tbone75

Long rough nite.Could be a long rough day too? Must have over did it a little. LOL Thought about yelling at Dan all night long,but he needs some rest. LOL


----------



## dancan

I was up around 2am but I just went back to sleep LOL , slugism at it's best .
Didn't we tell you that all that flower planting wasn't healthy for a fellow You best start a new hobby like collecting stamps so you won't hurt your self .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was up around 2am but I just went back to sleep LOL , slugism at it's best .
> Didn't we tell you that all that flower planting wasn't healthy for a fellow You best start a new hobby like collecting stamps so you won't hurt your self .



Stamps! YUK!! :hmm3grin2orange: Good thing I got them holes dug yesterday! Fred-X just brought my roses and trees! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see the clam digging tax collector is down there! Now I will catch some chit!


----------



## roncoinc

Nuthin like being at the beech at daybreak.. BULL POO !!!
king tide with full moon last nite and the storm tide washed 1/2 the shoreline someplaces 15 feet UP into the roads !
not ONE damn sea clam to be found !!
the ocean did NOT look happy at all,i should have brought a camera,waves quite impressive.

Have to get down to the shop today and do some saw stuff.
glad i dont have any creamsickles to work on,i heard tell they trip you and make you walk in holes


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nuthin like being at the beech at daybreak.. BULL POO !!!
> king tide with full moon last nite and the storm tide washed 1/2 the shoreline someplaces 15 feet UP into the roads !
> not ONE damn sea clam to be found !!
> the ocean did NOT look happy at all,i should have brought a camera,waves quite impressive.
> 
> Have to get down to the shop today and do some saw stuff.
> glad i dont have any creamsickles to work on,i heard tell they trip you and make you walk in holes



No clams! That sucks after that 4am wake up call.  Them Stihls break legs too!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Stamps! YUK!! :hmm3grin2orange: Good thing I got them holes dug yesterday! Fred-X just brought my roses and trees! LOL



Complains about his back but digs holes to plant useless flowers.
then plants trees not even good for firewood.
complains dont have enuf saws and never fixes the ones he has ( P70 ? )..
complains about to much lawn but mows it all anyway instead of letting it go to hay.
JEEZ !!


----------



## tbone75

Dang I got to go dig more holes today! 5 trees to plant and other flowers too! Hey Ron you want to come down and give me a hand?


----------



## Cantdog

To bad Ron...extream low tide and a little storm surge seems like you could find a few surf clams......did you check up in the woods??? Maybe you were looking to low!! LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> That's an idea.....as you get stronger you could nove up to .....a couple OH 41s or 2 six cly chevys....



16 oz. curls is probly what he's best at


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dang I got to go dig more holes today! 5 trees to plant and other flowers too! Hey Ron you want to come down and give me a hand?



Nope,,i got GUY stuff to do.
around here the wimmin do the flowery stuff


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> 16 oz. curls is probly what he's best at




Naw...Keiths comes in 355mls or what the hell ever they call a 12ozer........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,i got GUY stuff to do.
> around here the wimmin do the flowery stuff



Never hurt you :hmm3grin2orange: The OL helps at least! LOL If it wasn't for that jail part I would grow some cash crop!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Naw...Keiths comes in 355mls or what the hell ever they call a 12ozer........



Baby beer! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> To bad Ron...extream low tide and a little storm surge seems like you could find a few surf clams......did you check up in the woods??? Maybe you were looking to low!! LOL!!



I think they all ran back to the water line as soon as they could.
in the trees ?? c'mon Robin !! you know clams dont got the arms to climb down !!








these are Maine clams,,you can tell by the LL.Bean boots ! LOL !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I think they all ran back to the water line as soon as they could.
> in the trees ?? c'mon Robin !! you know clams dont got the arms to climb down !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are Maine clams,,you can tell by the LL.Bean boots ! LOL !!



No they don't but they gots sticky feet, especially if they got beeen boots too!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Never hurt you :hmm3grin2orange: The OL helps at least! LOL If it wasn't for that jail part I would grow some cash crop!



I thot it was legal to grow tobacco ?

do you wear an apron when planting flowers so you dont get the dress dirty ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I thot it was legal to grow tobacco ?
> 
> do you wear an apron when planting flowers so you dont get the dress dirty ??



Have thought about growing some tobacco? Did some reading on it too. The real money is in that other stuff they smoke! LOL No apron,I don't mind getting dirty. LOL Unless I have my Sunday dress on :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Good thing Adam ain't here! We would see what a slug looks like in a dress! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Complains about his back but digs holes to plant useless flowers.
> then plants trees not even good for firewood.
> complains dont have enuf saws and never fixes the ones he has ( P70 ? )..
> complains about to much lawn but mows it all anyway instead of letting it go to hay.
> JEEZ !!



Meen azz! :hmm3grin2orange: The P70 is sitting on the bench right now! Just got to get there? Thought it was going to rain so I would? No rain yet?


----------



## tbone75

Took the OL for ride to check the berries yesterday.Found a pile of dead trees that need taking out!


----------



## tbone75

Mom will be here July 21st so I am getting the place looking good!


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go plant some flowers. :hmm3grin2orange: Well try? May have to wait on the OL to get home.


----------



## tbone75

So much for planting stuff. :msp_thumbdn: Just can't do it yet :bang: Maybe after I can take another pill? This just plain SUCKS !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Never hurt you :hmm3grin2orange: The OL helps at least! LOL If it wasn't for that jail part I would grow some cash crop!



Just plant that stuff on he neighbours property and go get it the weekend before the harvest moon .
I do hear that they pay a little more for indoor stuff because of quality control so maybe you should build .....


----------



## dancan

Tomatoes and tobacco that is .....


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> So much for planting stuff. :msp_thumbdn: Just can't do it yet :bang: Maybe after I can take another pill? This just plain SUCKS !



Maybe stamp collecting is for you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Tomatoes and tobacco that is .....



Yep that works good for POTatoes too......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Maybe stamp collecting is for you :hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_sneaky: :msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :msp_sneaky: :msp_razz:



I see the problem..
you got on the dress with the pansy print,,you need the one with the rose print !!


----------



## roncoinc

I FIXED A SAW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Had to tear a 350 all the way down ..
E3 plug broke off and the parts banging on the piston squished the ring tight.
well,that and a lot more of a mess 
altogether now waiting for the glue to dry and check it out.
hoping it didnt do in the crank bearings,felt ok BUT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I see the problem..
> you got on the dress with the pansy print,,you need the one with the rose print !!



I wore that one out.Is that why half my rose bushes died? Never said I could grow the dang things! I just keep planting them. :cool2:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I FIXED A SAW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Had to tear a 350 all the way down ..
> E3 plug broke off and the parts banging on the piston squished the ring tight.
> well,that and a lot more of a mess
> altogether now waiting for the glue to dry and check it out.
> hoping it didnt do in the crank bearings,felt ok BUT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



That could cause some damage! BTW I just got up from a SLUG nap !  I do feel a bit better at the moment? Maybe I can plant some FLOWERS


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> That could cause some damage! BTW I just got up from a SLUG nap !  I do feel a bit better at the moment? Maybe I can plant some FLOWERS








John's new tool belt .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John's new tool belt .



Got one with roses on it? Just send me one or two :hmm3grin2orange: Got the trumpet tree planted,weeping rose tree and 3 rose bushes! Stihl got 5 more trees and 2 butterfly bushes to plant! Plus the OL brought home cabbage and basil plants! :bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got one with roses on it? Just send me one or two :hmm3grin2orange: Got the trumpet tree planted,weeping rose tree and 3 rose bushes! Stihl got 5 more trees and 2 butterfly bushes to plant! Plus the OL brought home cabbage and basil plants! :bang:



Gonna have ta rename the slug to Farmer John.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I know I will pay for all my digging for a couple days! Wish that new Dr. would call? Plus hope like hell he can do something more for me? Can't go on no trips the way I have been feeling!Would like to stop by and bug Ron a little!:hmm3grin2orange: Plus I want to take a boat ride off the Rock Bound Coast of Maine and check out N.S. !! Just can't make plans till I get some better drugs or something? The OL is chomping at the bit to get going! LOL I will give you guys plenty of time to go hide! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gonna have ta rename the slug to Farmer John.....:hmm3grin2orange:



I could farm SLUGS ! Dang things are every where around here! Just got to watch out for that tax collector with the salt shaker :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

If you're coming to NS I'll start digging a trench in Amherst .
Less than 50 miles of digging and we'll be an island , slugs can't swim LOL so we'll be able to charge for a ferry ride .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If you're coming to NS I'll start digging a trench in Amherst .
> Less than 50 miles of digging and we'll be an island , slugs can't swim LOL so we'll be able to charge for a ferry ride .



You sure have turned into a MEEN AZZ since you got the crown! :hmm3grin2orange: All that power went right to your head!


----------



## tbone75

Just remember, I will get that crown back! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

Mean happens after the second week of sittin' on your azz not able to go out and do stuff .
I think it puts to much pressure on the brain or sumthin' LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Mean happens after the second week of sittin' on your azz not able to go out and do stuff .
> I think it puts to much pressure on the brain or sumthin' LOL .



Well...........................Don't sit on your brain ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> Mean happens after the second week of sittin' on your azz not able to go out and do stuff .
> I think it puts to much pressure on the brain or sumthin' LOL .



Hmmm, that's peculiar. My wife said my attitude didn't really change during my laying around time......................hey wait a minute...............I think she was implying that I was an AZZ before I got hurt.............


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Hmmm, that's peculiar. My wife said my attitude didn't really change during my laying around time......................hey wait a minute...............I think she was implying that I was an AZZ before I got hurt.............



:monkey:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Just remember, I will get that crown back! :msp_sneaky:



I'd be happy to send the crown back to you with a free Mountain Dew LOL but I guess I'll keep it for a bit , the maid service thing is still working and this is a first in 22 years LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'd be happy to send the crown back to you with a free Mountain Dew LOL but I guess I'll keep it for a bit , the maid service thing is still working and this is a first in 22 years LOL .



See!!!!!! I said you were enjoying it way to much! :hmm3grin2orange: Sure gets old in hurry! Been in that shape to many times in the past! At least now I can do some stuff! Break time is over got to dig holes. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Good day on the Rock Bound Coast o Maine........got a check from the thrilled table lady ......took a heafty on deposit on an entertainment center in doug fir......friend came by...planed a 10" wide by 2 1/2" by 10' Honduran Mahogany...then squared and dressed the bar and ground the tiny chain on his wimpy 36cc Hosskee.....I charged him $45...he paid $65....I told him for the umptybjillionth time to take a 5' square piece of lead and foam marine soundproofing that he left at my shop 2 yrs ago....he looked at it and said he didn't need it...........it cost $650.00......this day paid well..... overall!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Good day on the Rock Bound Coast o Maine........got a check from the thrilled table lady ......took a heafty on deposit on an entertainment center in doug fir......friend came by...planed a 10" wide by 2 1/2" by 10' Honduran Mahogany...then squared and dressed the bar and ground the tiny chain on his wimpy 36cc Hosskee.....I charged him $45...he paid $65....I told him for the umptybjillionth time to take a 5' square piece of lead and foam marine soundproofing that he left at my shop 2 yrs ago....he looked at it and said he didn't need it...........it cost $650.00......this day paid well..... overall!!!!!



I like paydays the best!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Mean happens after the second week of sittin' on your azz not able to go out and do stuff .
> I think it puts to much pressure on the brain or sumthin' LOL .



Yup,,to much pressure on the brain,,cuz yiour sittin on it !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Good day on the Rock Bound Coast o Maine........got a check from the thrilled table lady ......took a heafty on deposit on an entertainment center in doug fir......friend came by...planed a 10" wide by 2 1/2" by 10' Honduran Mahogany...then squared and dressed the bar and ground the tiny chain on his wimpy 36cc Hosskee.....I charged him $45...he paid $65....I told him for the umptybjillionth time to take a 5' square piece of lead and foam marine soundproofing that he left at my shop 2 yrs ago....he looked at it and said he didn't need it...........it cost $650.00......this day paid well..... overall!!!!!



Wait,,,you charge friends ????
plane a piece of wood,dress a bar and grind a chain ?? and you charge him after he gives you a $650 piece ??
..
today for a "friend" i ground a chain,dressed a bar,,pulled P&C,,freed up a ring,,put all back together with a new NGK plug for $10...and i felt bad because it was for a friend and i made $6 labor after the cost of the plug..
but he is a real friend and you cant buy that..
sometimes the money aint worth the cost..


----------



## tbone75

Ron you sound like me LOL Most times I only charge for parts. LOL Now Robin needs to make a living! LOL


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Wait,,,you charge friends ????
> plane a piece of wood,dress a bar and grind a chain ?? and you charge him after he gives you a $650 piece ??
> ..
> today for a "friend" i ground a chain,dressed a bar,,pulled P&C,,freed up a ring,,put all back together with a new NGK plug for $10...and i felt bad because it was for a friend and i made $6 labor after the cost of the plug..
> but he is a real friend and you cant buy that..
> sometimes the money aint worth the cost..



Isn't that what good friends are for?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you sound like me LOL Most times I only charge for parts. LOL Now Robin needs to make a living! LOL



Yup,,,but there is making a living and living..
living includes friends and the enjoyment of life and sharing and the rewards of doing something for a :friend" for the shear joy of helping someone out and the self satisfaction gained from that.
making a living includes customers that get charged a fair rate for sevices rendered.
if you treat friends like customers then they aint friends..they are somebody you know well that pays you to be familiar..
I dont prostitute myself by giving under the assumtion i will be rewarded for it monetarilly.
friends are friends and customers are paying customers..
I can draw the line and am rewarded constantly as i was today for the saw i fixed,,the appreciation shown was worth more than money could buy..


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Isn't that what good friends are for?



Good friends are for enjoying the finer points of a good life together ..


----------



## roncoinc

I wasnt a complete slug today..
got a saw boxed up 
may go in the mail soon ..







Mark will like this


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good friends are for enjoying the finer points of a good life together ..



Real good friends I don't even charge for parts,unless its 50 bucks or more.Friends I just charge for parts. LOL People I don't know I charge very little.Usually made another friend. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I wasnt a complete slug today..
> got a saw boxed up
> may go in the mail soon ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark will like this



What is it? I can't tell? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I wasnt a complete slug today..
> got a saw boxed up
> may go in the mail soon ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark will like this



indeed i do...thats a sharp looking saw. Top cover not included?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> indeed i do...thats a sharp looking saw. Top cover not included?



Top cover ???
being a friend not much xtra 
in the box my man..


----------



## tbone75

Got all my planting done,but the 5 trees up the driveway.Just couldn't do any more! May not be able to get out of bed tomorrow? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Dan, Robin, Jerry? Somebody? Guess Id make better friends with yalls critters, since they know how to get up in the morning



You are up early, assembly line awating?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What is it? I can't tell? LOL



I can smell it all the way up here....gag!! retch!!! ralff!!!.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Top cover ???
> being a friend not much xtra
> in the box my man..



preciate it Ron!


----------



## dancan

Yawn ! 
ZZZSlackerz !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yawn !
> ZZZSlackerz !



Yes Dan you got the crown the hard way! I stihl say you cheated! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Don't worry , you can have it back when I get the next cast installed next week and have been given the go ahead on a bit more mobility LOL .
Until then I won't be cleaning any saws on the kitchen table .... but I think I feel the urge to push the "I need another coffee" and ''What are you making me for breakfast '' button LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't worry , you can have it back when I get the next cast installed next week and have been given the go ahead on a bit more mobility LOL .
> Until then I won't be cleaning any saws on the kitchen table .... but I think I feel the urge to push the "I need another coffee" and ''What are you making me for breakfast '' button LOL



I may be able to hang with you today? Not moving very well just yet! It was a long night too! Way to much digging the last 2 days!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Wait,,,you charge friends ????
> plane a piece of wood,dress a bar and grind a chain ?? and you charge him after he gives you a $650 piece ??
> ..
> today for a "friend" i ground a chain,dressed a bar,,pulled P&C,,freed up a ring,,put all back together with a new NGK plug for $10...and i felt bad because it was for a friend and i made $6 labor after the cost of the plug..
> but he is a real friend and you cant buy that..
> sometimes the money aint worth the cost..



Well I charged him for an hour of shop time to flat joint to take the wind out, plane both sides to 2 1/4" and edge joint one edge to give him a perfectly square flat and smooth Honduran mahogany plank that cost him $185.00......this was for a boat client of his...not for him personally....then squared and dressed the bar and ground the chain on his saw and closed the rails a tad as well..this was on his personal saw.....I charged him $45 for the whole thing took about 2 hrs...he paid me $65.00..... THEN I asked him to please take the sound proofing as I was tired of having to be responsable for such an easliy damaged and expensive thing and he was right there with his ton and half flatbed That is when he just said "keep it". Also when you and I were having a brew and chatting saws at the GTG he was at my shop picking up his two saws that I drained, sharpened and stored for him all winter while he and his wife were racing sailboats down in Antigua as they do every winter....and that was NC so though I made a couple bucks planing the wood the rest was not very costly....LOL and the insulation was charged to another client of his and then the client decided he could stand the noise rather than the added weight.....so it was win win for everyone!! (except the wealthy sailboat racing client maybe) LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Another cool dreary day today..i may even fire up the woodstove.
fix a couple of saws and sharpen some of mine.
get some gorilla tape for marks box,,after how they tore apart the last one i sent to john regular duct tape just aint strong enuf !!

some excitement at the local trout pond yestday..they had to put up no swimming signs to stop the kids from jumping off this cliff.
sorry john you cant see the video,very pretty place,fly fishing only pond.

Couple rescued after fall off cliff | Local News - WMUR Home


----------



## farrell

mornin all! long time no see!
been busy with OT at work
got my car fixed and tuned up
got approved for a loan and we are gettin an 08 dodge dakota crew......its nice!
have to work on a POS poulan for a friend
got our garden in
shot another chuck this mornin!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Another cool dreary day today..i may even fire up the woodstove.
> fix a couple of saws and sharpen some of mine.
> get some gorilla tape for marks box,,after how they tore apart the last one i sent to john regular duct tape just aint strong enuf !!
> 
> some excitement at the local trout pond yestday..they had to put up no swimming signs to stop the kids from jumping off this cliff.
> sorry john you cant see the video,very pretty place,fly fishing only pond.
> 
> Couple rescued after fall off cliff | Local News - WMUR Home



Dialup sucks! I check with the phone co. every month to see if dsl is out here yet?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dialup sucks! I check with the phone co. every month to see if dsl is out here yet?





WildBlue & the US Recovery Act | Low Cost Broadband


----------



## roncoinc

Satellite Internet Reviews


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WildBlue & the US Recovery Act | Low Cost Broadband



Couple friends have wildblue.They say its no better than dial up?


----------



## dancan

Daum , I just got busted for makin' my own cup of tea and not pushin' the "I want sumthin' " button .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Daum , I just got busted for makin' my own cup of tea and not pushin' the "I want sumthin' " button .



Do we need to send up a case of duct tape? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

The next tractor you should get is one that you can attach a post hole digger so that the only shovel work is pushing the dirt back in the hole or , just hire a kid for a day LOL . 
Duct-taped to a chair would really hurt my brain an make me meen LOL


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> mornin all! long time no see!
> been busy with OT at work
> got my car fixed and tuned up
> got approved for a loan and we are gettin an 08 dodge dakota crew......its nice!
> have to work on a POS poulan for a friend
> got our garden in
> shot another chuck this mornin!



With a garden in have fun keeping the varmits to a minimum .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The next tractor you should get is one that you can attach a post hole digger so that the only shovel work is pushing the dirt back in the hole or , just hire a kid for a day LOL .
> Duct-taped to a chair would really hurt my brain an make me meen LOL



Your already MEEN ! :hmm3grin2orange: Not sure you can keep that crown today? You made a cup of tea, I didn't even do that!  I may have walked farther than you? I could use one of them scooter chairs today!


----------



## dancan

Well , I'm gonna push the "I'll have a cheeseburger" button LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Your already MEEN ! :hmm3grin2orange: Not sure you can keep that crown today? You made a cup of tea, I didn't even do that!  I may have walked farther than you? I could use one of them scooter chairs today!



I cant see him get meener than he already is !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey john, my phone has been messing up. Got the package out today!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey john, my phone has been messing up. Got the package out today!



Great!! Happen to have a tracking # ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I cant see him get meener than he already is !!



Maybe that burger will settle him down? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Half way down page 2 ! Dan you trying to get fired? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

Yawn .

Hey John , I went somewhere today , I went for a nap LOL .


I see the midjet popped in for a second , How's the mill ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yawn .
> 
> Hey John , I went somewhere today , I went for a nap LOL .
> 
> 
> I see the midjet popped in for a second , How's the mill ?



Me too! LOL Went out and planted 2 of the 5 trees.That did me in! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Durn cold here today, seen snow flurries this afternoon. North winds fairly stiff and rain most of the afternoon.It was single digit where I was working, 8 deg F but felt like even colder out in the wind. Awesome day to be installing vinyl siding all by myself.


----------



## dancan

8 degrees and that cold damp rain sure does suck the good out .

I can see "Out there'' from here but the warden won't let me out .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 8 degrees and that cold damp rain sure does suck the good out .
> 
> I can see "Out there'' from here but the warden won't let me out .



Better stay inside, you would need a winter coat and possibly mittens on to just work outside today, ...too bad I didn`t have enough gear on today. Working on top of the hill,Tower Road, Head Chezzectcook.....brrrrrrrrr!


----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas its a real frog strangler here in texas. its some of that big ol fat rain. gonna be staying inside today.


----------



## roncoinc

Made progress on Mark's saw box today..
after the last one i sent to John they tore apart that was taped with duct tape i got some better tape today.


----------



## tbone75

I did manage just a little more today! Made 4 bird houses out of goards. :hmm3grin2orange: My FIL mashed his hand today.OL is at the hospital with him now.He was winding a spring for a garage door,it slipped! Why in the hell would he try and do that by him self? Told him I should kick his azz! He has my phone # !! Don't know how bad it is yet,the OL said she could see bone :msp_ohmy:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Made progress on Mark's saw box today..
> after the last one i sent to John they tore apart that was taped with duct tape i got some better tape today.



You do a good job packing up a saw but the shippers can wreck any box you send with them, that`s why I line them with rigid insulation. All you need to do then is just tape it up good enough to keep it from spilling open.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Durn cold here today, seen snow flurries this afternoon. North winds fairly stiff and rain most of the afternoon.It was single digit where I was working, 8 deg F but felt like even colder out in the wind. Awesome day to be installing vinyl siding all by myself.



Got up to 77 here today. :hmm3grin2orange: Jerry its June,not suppose to be snow in June! :msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I did manage just a little more today! Made 4 bird houses out of goards. :hmm3grin2orange: My FIL mashed his hand today.OL is at the hospital with him now.He was winding a spring for a garage door,it slipped! Why in the hell would he try and do that by him self? Told him I should kick his azz! He has my phone # !! Don't know how bad it is yet,the OL said she could see bone :msp_ohmy:



Them things can do some serious damage!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them things can do some serious damage!!



I have seen them take off before! Lucky it didn't hit him in the head!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have seen them take off before! Lucky it didn't hit him in the head!



I have seen the damage they can inflict, a good friend that lives close by me has been off work for 33 years, can no longer walk and is going downhill very fast for his age. He was thrown by a garage door spring landing 15 feet from the door.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have seen the damage they can inflict, a good friend that lives close by me has been off work for 33 years, can no longer walk and is going downhill very fast for his age. He was thrown by a garage door spring landing 15 feet from the door.



WOW ! That is really sad. Poor guy dang!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> WOW ! That is really sad. Poor guy dang!



Only way he can get around is on his scooter or ride on mower. It was his ride on mower that the engine seized up, I put a new engine in it for him.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Durn cold here today, seen snow flurries this afternoon. North winds fairly stiff and rain most of the afternoon.It was single digit where I was working, 8 deg F but felt like even colder out in the wind. Awesome day to be installing vinyl siding all by myself.




8 degrees F????...........F is right!!!:msp_w00t::msp_sad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> 8 degrees F????...........F is right!!!:msp_w00t::msp_sad:



8 degF is Friiiidddggggiiiddd and with a stiff Northerly blowin up on that hill top was no place to be today. White flurry things coming down near horizontal brought back some memories.


----------



## AU_K2500

you sure do know how to pack a box well Ron. I dulled three knifes cutting through the tape on my last package from you.....not sure if that says more about your packing or my knives.



roncoinc said:


> Made progress on Mark's saw box today..
> after the last one i sent to John they tore apart that was taped with duct tape i got some better tape today.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> you sure do know how to pack a box well Ron. I dulled three knifes cutting through the tape on my last package from you.....not sure if that says more about your packing or my knives.



Your knives suck! :hmm3grin2orange: Ron does pack stuff very well too! That last box I got from him was beat up bad! But nothing inside was hurt one little bit! Maybe some day you can get a good knife from some one I know on here. :hmm3grin2orange: If he ever makes any again? :msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your knives suck! :hmm3grin2orange: Ron does pack stuff very well too! That last box I got from him was beat up bad! But nothing inside was hurt one little bit! Maybe some day you can get a good knife from some one I know on here. :hmm3grin2orange: If he ever makes any again? :msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused:



I already got mine, rest of ya have to get in line....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I already got mine, rest of ya have to get in line....:hmm3grin2orange:



You are still owed one! I ain't forgot. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your knives suck! :hmm3grin2orange: Ron does pack stuff very well too! That last box I got from him was beat up bad! But nothing inside was hurt one little bit! Maybe some day you can get a good knife from some one I know on here. :hmm3grin2orange: If he ever makes any again? :msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused:



I still have not used mine yet and it looks great, just like the day I got it. I actually use my Grohmman 101 the most.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You are still owed one! I ain't forgot. :hmm3grin2orange:



Does that mean I am first in line?.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I need to make a few of them! Got several more people that need one!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Your knives suck! :hmm3grin2orange: Ron does pack stuff very well too! That last box I got from him was beat up bad! But nothing inside was hurt one little bit! Maybe some day you can get a good knife from some one I know on here. :hmm3grin2orange: If he ever makes any again? :msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused:



ill pay off your pain meds for a week for one of those knives! ive heard good things.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep me too.......to darn pretty to go cutting tape and boxes with though!!! I always have various razor knives around the shop for such meeenial tasks!!!


You thawed out yet Jerry??? Got a fire going?? I've had a couple in the last week just to drive the dampness out.....but it hasn't got below 40 here lately...


----------



## pioneerguy600

I took about 20 of my knives out to the last Steeroast including the one John made, there was so much drool and saliva flowing over them I had to put them away before they got all rusty.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Does that mean I am first in line?.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Mater fact you are! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep me too.......to darn pretty to go cutting tape and boxes with though!!! I always have various razor knives around the shop for such meeenial tasks!!!
> 
> 
> You thawed out yet Jerry??? Got a fire going?? I've had a couple in the last week just to drive the dampness out.....but it hasn't got below 40 here lately...



Several warm fluids taken internally and a nice fire on in the airtight making it nice n warm in here has thawed me out nicely. With the low temps and the dampness I was quite chilled today, should have been dressed for winter when working outdoors today.


----------



## tbone75

You guys! They were made to be used! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> ill pay off your pain meds for a week for one of those knives! ive heard good things.



Got to get back in shape first! Got to be able to stand at the grinder for about an hour or so.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys! They were made to be used! :hmm3grin2orange:



When I only have one of I am reluctant to use them, they are a work of art that don`t need to be marred by use. Maybe if I had another then I would use one of them but still keep one in mint condition. That is how I do it with chainsaws also, always have more than one of the same model, keep one real nice and run the others, don`t know why I like to do that?...:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> ill pay off your pain meds for a week for one of those knives! ive heard good things.



It would be worth it!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I only have one of I am reluctant to use them, they are a work of art that don`t need to be marred by use. Maybe if I had another then I would use one of them but still keep one in mint condition. That is how I do it with chainsaws also, always have more than one of the same model, keep one real nice and run the others, don`t know why I like to do that?...:msp_confused:




LOL I feel the same way.......something is only new once...and once used they lose that bit of newness.....perhaps it comes from not ever having that much new stuff....and having to care for used stuff like it was new because you might not get another...maybe it's cheepness...LOL I have been accused of that trait before........most always when I'm caught sharpening a utility knife blade...LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL I feel the same way.......something is only new once...and once used they lose that bit of newness.....perhaps it comes from not ever having that much new stuff....and having to care for used stuff like it was new because you might not get another...maybe it's cheepness...LOL I have been accused of that trait before........most always when I'm caught sharpening a utility knife blade...LOL!!!



OK I admit I sharpen them too. :hmm3grin2orange: They are hard to get as sharp as they come? But I can do it now! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK I admit I sharpen them too. :hmm3grin2orange: They are hard to get as sharp as they come? But I can do it now! :hmm3grin2orange:



I also sharpen the larger Olfa blades, the smaller one I just snap off.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> OK I admit I sharpen them too. :hmm3grin2orange: They are hard to get as sharp as they come? But I can do it now! :hmm3grin2orange:



HaHaHa!!!....so I'm not the only one???!!! Well they are pretty good steel and take an edge quickly..so why not??? My oil stones are always handy!! LOL!!! (I'll probably find out "why not" now!!)


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL I feel the same way.......something is only new once...and once used they lose that bit of newness.....perhaps it comes from not ever having that much new stuff....and having to care for used stuff like it was new because you might not get another...maybe it's cheepness...LOL I have been accused of that trait before........most always when I'm caught sharpening a utility knife blade...LOL!!!



I think you have hit upon the reasons behind my weirdness...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

HaHaHa!!! NOW I know why we are all in the same thread!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!!! NOW I know why we are all in the same thread!!!!!!!



Birds of a feather!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I also sharpen the larger Olfa blades, the smaller one I just snap off.



Yep I don't fool with the snap off type. LOL


----------



## tbone75

It ever get warm up there Jerry? :msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep I don't fool with the snap off type. LOL



There is some really nice steel in the large Olfa snap off knife blades, cutting Tyvek or Typar dulls them even though, so I hone them on my oil stone and they will last 10-15 times longer just cutting air barrier.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It ever get warm up there Jerry? :msp_confused:



70 is warm up here, once it gets past 80 its a heat wave. I have seen it hit over 100F but that is very rare indeed. Average would be high 60`s in the summer.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is some rwally nice steel in the large Olfa snap off knife blades, cutting Tyvek or Typar dulls them even though, so I hone them on my oil stone and they will last 10-15 times longer just cutting air barrier.



I have fun just finding out how good an edge I can get on one. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 70 is warm up here, once it gets past 80 its a heat wave. I have seen it hit over 100F but that is very rare indeed. Average would be high 60`s in the summer.



I can handle that,but the OL will be froze! :hmm3grin2orange: She thinks 75 is cool? NUTS :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have fun just finding out how good an edge I can get on one. LOL



I bet you can get them really sharp but I just get them sharp enough to cut paper like air barrier, that stuff sounds like tin when it rustles in the wind. It is really hard to cut cleanly so the blade needs to be really sharp like when it comes out of the box.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I can handle that,but the OL will be froze! :hmm3grin2orange: She thinks 75 is cool? NUTS :hmm3grin2orange:



Your climate is much warmer inland than we get here on the coast, most summers here your forearms have goose bumps all over......LOL


----------



## tbone75

Really sucks I have all this neat stuff for handles now and can't get to making any! May have to break down and buy a couple blades just to see what some of it looks like?  Don't like to do that,but?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your climate is much warmer inland than we get here on the coast, most summers here your forearms have goose bumps all over......LOL



I won't get the OL to stay there very long! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

The last bike trip we took up there it was hotter than the hinges of hell!!! That would have been August of '02 or '03. After the first night when we hit rain between Yarmouth and Lunenburg..I never wore my leather again..strictly tee shirt weather and then it was to hot riding even...it was hot for the whole trip which took us about 2 wks. If I remember right it was in the mid to high 90s everyday..might have been 100 for a couple days...not sure...not that good converting C to F...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Really sucks I have all this neat stuff for handles now and can't get to making any! May have to break down and buy a couple blades just to see what some of it looks like?  Don't like to do that,but?



I have not seen any interesting grain lately, before I started looking for it there was a lot of it everywhere, especiall big burls on old growth hardwood. There were burls big enough to make wash basins out of. Dad made Mom a big bread dough bowl out of a huge yellow birch burl we got across the lake from our camp. It was over 24" dia and 8" deep when completed.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> The last bike trip we took up there it was hotter than the hinges of hell!!! That would have been August of '02 or '03. After the first night when we hit rain between Yarmouth and Lunenburg..I never wore my leather again..strictly tee shirt weather and then it was to hot riding even...it was hot for the whole trip which took us about 2 wks. If I remember right it was in the mid to high 90s everyday..might have been 100 for a couple days...not sure...not that good converting C to F...LOL!!



That sun will bake you on the bike!Even doing 60 -70 mph. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The last bike trip we took up there it was hotter than the hinges of hell!!! That would have been August of '02 or '03. After the first night when we hit rain between Yarmouth and Lunenburg..I never wore my leather again..strictly tee shirt weather and then it was to hot riding even...it was hot for the whole trip which took us about 2 wks. If I remember right it was in the mid to high 90s everyday..might have been 100 for a couple days...not sure...not that good converting C to F...LOL!!



We don`t get that often or for very long, especially here on the coast. When it goes over 80 I head for the beach or the island, always 10-15 deg cooler there.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> The last bike trip we took up there it was hotter than the hinges of hell!!! That would have been August of '02 or '03. After the first night when we hit rain between Yarmouth and Lunenburg..I never wore my leather again..strictly tee shirt weather and then it was to hot riding even...it was hot for the whole trip which took us about 2 wks. If I remember right it was in the mid to high 90s everyday..might have been 100 for a couple days...not sure...not that good converting C to F...LOL!!



I bet that was purdy! I made a couple small bowls out of box elder burl.Real nice stuff!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That sun will bake you on the bike!Even doing 60 -70 mph. LOL



Yes it will...and to make matters worse I put a brand new windshield on the old Panhead expecting the temps Jerry was talking about!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bet that was purdy! I made a couple small bowls out of box elder burl.Real nice stuff!



It was purdy, she kept it oiled with olive oil I think, that kept the dough from sticking. My grandmother had one also, not quite as big but not much smaller, it was made by her father and was about 85 years old without a crack or check in it.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes it will...and to make matters worse I put a brand new windshield on the old Panhead expecting the temps Jerry was talking about!!



That didn't help! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yes it will...and to make matters worse I put a brand new windshield on the old Panhead expecting the temps Jerry was talking about!!



Helps break the wind but the sun will still getcha.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Helps break the wind but the sun will still getcha.



The second worst sun burn I ever got was on the bike! The worst was out in Sarasota Bay Fla. fishing for 8 hours! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That didn't help! :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL she had a fresh motor too..about 1000 miles on it when we left and she was still pushing a little oil by the rings...in that temp she was broke in and tight as a drum by the time we got to Louisburg!!! It was even brutally hot way up there!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The second worst sun burn I ever got was on the bike! The worst was out in Sarasota Bay Fla. fishing for 8 hours! :hmm3grin2orange:




Yeah you have to pay attention around the water....you not only get the direct sun you also get the reflected sun from off the water so you end up with about twice the radiation you would normally get...say in a field...or the yard.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL she had a fresh motor too..about 1000 miles on it when we left and she was still pushing a little oil by the rings...in that temp she was broke in and tight as a drum by the time we got to Louisburg!!! It was even brutally hot way up there!!!



:hmm3grin2orange: Sounds like it "could have been" a great ride. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah you have to pay attention around the water....you not only get the direct sun you also get the reflected sun from off the water so you end up with about twice the radiation you would normally get...say in a field...or the yard.



I was catching so many fish I didn't notice it till way to late! Man I was hurting for a few days! Been out there fishing several times,but never caught fish like that day!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta pack it in for tonight, got to rep 10 supporters over in the Mntngal23 support thread.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gotta pack it in for tonight, got to rep 10 supporters over in the Mntngal23 support thread.



Try to stay warm! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Sounds like it "could have been" a great ride. :hmm3grin2orange:



Well it was a good ride.....an though I'm whining that it was hot...I would have whined a lot more had it been cold and rainy. We spent most of our time up on Cape Breton...got a place to stay in Baddeck which is more or less the center of the island and took 200-300 mile day trips out from there, except one day we took a tourist ride on the "Bluenose" replica in the Bras d'Or Lake. There was very little wind but I found a spot where the mainsail was dumping air and sat right there the whole trip LOL!! It was also in the shade of the sail...good ride, good trip, great folks...never touched a wrench to the ol bike the whole way...just about 2000 miles....which is sayin something considering it is 1959 FLH!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well it was a good ride.....an though I'm whining that it was hot...I would have whined a lot more had it been cold and rainy. We spent most of our time up on Cape Breton...got a place to stay in Baddeck which is more or less the center of the island and took 200-300 mile day trips out from there, except one day we took a tourist ride on the "Bluenose" replica in the Bras d'Or Lake. There was very little wind but I found a spot where the mainsail was dumping air and sat right there the whole trip LOL!! It was also in the shade of the sail...good ride, good trip, great folks...never touched a wrench to the ol bike the whole way...just about 2000 miles....which is sayin something considering it is 1959 FLH!!



Very good for that bike! Afraid my back couldn't take that on that rough riding thing! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Yep me too.... Night guys this bird is headed for the nest!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Very good for that bike! Afraid my back couldn't take that on that rough riding thing! LOL



Actually it rides pretty smooth. It's the second yr of the Duo Glide so it has large rear shocks and new Evo stye front dampers all from Progressive Suspension which is about the best you can get...the motor is flow bench ported and lower end rebalanced with all S&S internals. Not as smooth as a "Gull Wing" but pretty darn smooth for a Harley!! The tires I use ride very nice too.. I'm on my 35th Continental on that bike right now!!! Which averages a little more than one tire a year... I've owned and ridden that thing since 1978!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Actually it rides pretty smooth. It's the second yr of the Duo Glide so it has large rear shocks and new Evo stye front dampers all from Progressive Suspension which is about the best you can get...the motor is flow bench ported and lower end rebalanced with all S&S internals. Not as smooth as a "Gull Wing" but pretty darn smooth for a Harley!! The tires I use ride very nice too.. I'm on my 35th Continental on that bike right now!!! Which averages a little more than one tire a year... I've owned and ridden that thing since 1978!!



Sounds like a very sweet bike! Give us a pic some time!


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackerz !
It's time to get a movin' !


----------



## tbone75

Slug #2 is up ! Not because I want to be!


----------



## dancan

I was up at 4 , things were letting me know that I'm alive this am but are starting to calm down now , I think I'll push the "I'm hungry for breaky" button LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> ZZZSlackerz !
> It's time to get a movin' !



Now that's more like it..........I see you're getting back in the swing, Old Top!! I could have kept right on slackin and-a-snoring but got some site work to do for a couple days and it would be nice to get done before the weekend......Soooo it's COFFEE TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Belay that coffee order!!! A quick check of the Caribou radar shows a rather large green area nearly here...maybe not such a good day to open a hole in someones roof..........I guess it's not coffee time.......It must be snuggler/slacker time!!!! Darn coffee button is broke anyway....looks like it's manually "self feed" around here......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL I feel the same way.......something is only new once...and once used they lose that bit of newness.....perhaps it comes from not ever having that much new stuff....and having to care for used stuff like it was new because you might not get another...maybe it's cheepness...LOL I have been accused of that trait before........most always when I'm caught sharpening a utility knife blade...LOL!!!



Well,,,,when your chainsaws are seen wearing 1/2 you pants,,what people supposed to think ??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!!!....so I'm not the only one???!!! Well they are pretty good steel and take an edge quickly..so why not??? My oil stones are always handy!! LOL!!! (I'll probably find out "why not" now!!)



I used to hand sharpen my utility knife blades until i got the HF blade sharpener.. you guys think you can get a utility knife blade sharp on a stone ?? HAHA !!!,,not even CLOSE compared to a blade grinder !!
a little soap on the stone and less than 1/2 hr latter you got a utility blade as sharp as new !!
yup,,beats hand sharpening everytime


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I used to hand sharpen my utility knife blades until i got the HF blade sharpener.. you guys think you can get a utility knife blade sharp on a stone ?? HAHA !!!,,not even CLOSE compared to a blade grinder !!
> a little soap on the stone and less than 1/2 hr latter you got a utility blade as sharp as new !!
> yup,,beats hand sharpening everytime



HaHaHa!!! I'm to cheep to buy one of those.....I even use a borrowed stone when I can..


----------



## dancan

I did buy some stropping compound but didn't want to spend any $$ on leather so a piece of pant leg stapled to a flat board does the trick .
Pant legs , more than a one trick pony LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I did buy some stropping compound but didn't want to spend any $$ on leather so a piece of pant leg stapled to a flat board does the trick .
> Pant legs , more than a one trick pony LOL .



You really should not leave me an opening like that Dan


----------



## farrell

mornin all!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You really should not leave me an opening like that Dan



Well .....Dan has an extra pant leg for awhile so he he might as well get his money's worth and use the extra leg up in a useful endevor...LOL!! (psssst Dan?? they also make great scabbards for transporting saws and with a couple rubber bands that the mail lady gives me when I get a lot of bills at once to keep them on and tidy!!).....(after they are no longer useful for stropping your used utility knife blades on of course!!) cheep, cheep cheep......that's what this birdie says.....


----------



## roncoinc

There !!
will see what they can do to THIS box !!
styrofoam and bubble wrap with 4 inches all around and 1/2 a roll of gorilla tape.
usps should be able to use it as a jackstand on thier truck istead of just running over it


----------



## tbone75

That box should make it just fine! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

I see corey down there,met him at the maine gtg


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That box should make it just fine! :hmm3grin2orange:



you got any of them little carbs left ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> you got any of them little carbs left ??



Whatcha need?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Whatcha need?



tilly for a tiller


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> tilly for a tiller



I have some weedwhacker carbs.Don't think any of them were tilly? Is it one of them little 2 stroke tillers? Maybe we can match something up?


----------



## farrell

yay! get to go get the truck today


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> yay! get to go get the truck today



Pics or it didn't happen :msp_smile:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen :msp_smile:



in a lil bit:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

Bit's up !


----------



## tbone75

Server is working again!


----------



## tbone75

Got a nice box of parts today from Bay Road Woodworking! Talk about a nice packing job!! Thanks very very much Robin! The OL got a kick out the Slugger on the box. :hmm3grin2orange: Now I got to dig up enough umph to put it together? Don't have any of that today! :msp_sad: Not to sure Dan won the Slug fest today?


----------



## dancan

I didn't do a thing today , not even a nap LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I didn't do a thing today , not even a nap LOL .



I had a nap! :msp_smile: But didn't sleep much last night.:msp_sad: And I haven't done one darn thing today!  I just got no energy at all! Couldn't ask for a nicer day out there!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

The 290 is in pieces right now, but thats it when I got it, it was alittle dirty, but the plastic is clean! All decals there.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Got a nice box of parts today from Bay Road Woodworking! Talk about a nice packing job!! Thanks very very much Robin! The OL got a kick out the Slugger on the box. :hmm3grin2orange: Now I got to dig up enough umph to put it together? Don't have any of that today! :msp_sad: Not to sure Dan won the Slug fest today?



John if that switch proves faulty I'll get you another. It came from a non running saw so I tested it with an ohm meter...it seemed to work and sometimes maybe not.... hard to tell I really needed three hands and was one short!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John if that switch proves faulty I'll get you another. It came from a non running saw so I tested it with an ohm meter...it seemed to work and sometimes maybe not.... hard to tell I really needed three hands and was one short!!



Thanks again Robin! Soon as I get off my dead azz I will find out. LOL Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## dancan

John , I'll give you back the Slug tittle , I'll just chalk this up to a forced vacation and just lounge around unshaven in my one legged pj's all day LOL .


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> That box should make it just fine! :hmm3grin2orange:



good lord, your not kidding. Ron really knows how to do it right. and im sure they COULD use it as a jackstand....but lets not test it....


----------



## dancan

It sure looked impressive , did the Gorilla tape seem stronger than the regular duct tape ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It sure looked impressive , did the Gorilla tape seem stronger than the regular duct tape ?



It is by a long shot!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> John , I'll give you back the Slug tittle , I'll just chalk this up to a forced vacation and just lounge around unshaven in my one legged pj's all day LOL .



OH no !!!
Dancant gonna have a bar scabbard covered in soft cotton with little pink kitty cat's and baby blue puppy doggies !!!


----------



## AU_K2500

ive gotta get me some of that. sounds like good stuff.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> It sure looked impressive , did the Gorilla tape seem stronger than the regular duct tape ?



Man that stuff aint cheap but,,outside of welding probly the strongest stuff you can get..


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> good lord, your not kidding. Ron really knows how to do it right. and im sure they COULD use it as a jackstand....but lets not test it....



Oh yeh,,gotta pm the tracking number


----------



## roncoinc

Marks 480CD is in the mail !
Told him i hope he is strong,starting that big thing can hurt !!
i think maybe tie the starter handle to the truck and throw the saw off the back !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Marks 480CD is in the mail !
> Told him i hope he is strong,starting that big thing can hurt !!
> i think maybe tie the starter handle to the truck and throw the saw off the back !!



Proper thing to do, to all Huskies.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I guess I did more than Dan today? Took the trash out and watered the plants. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Proper thing to do, to all Huskies.....LOL



:msp_w00t: LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! durned canmedian !!!!! got me on that one !!
that was funny


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Marks 480CD is in the mail !
> Told him i hope he is strong,starting that big thing can hurt !!
> i think maybe tie the starter handle to the truck and throw the saw off the back !!



I have one of them on the way! It may not stay long? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> :msp_w00t: LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! durned canmedian !!!!! got me on that one !!
> that was funny



Lol,..always waiting for an opening like that....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have one of them on the way! It may not stay long? LOL



YOU with a 480CD ??? 
you cant even pull weeds !! let alone 80cc with no decomp with 200lbs comp !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> OH no !!!
> Dancant gonna have a bar scabbard covered in soft cotton with little pink kitty cat's and baby blue puppy doggies !!!



Just right to use on a Stihl.......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YOU with a 480CD ???
> you cant even pull weeds !! let alone 80cc with no decomp with 200lbs comp !!



Good point,smart azz LOL It will get traded for something? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Just right to use on a Stihl.......



That was better than Jerry's !! LOL !
and he can use it in the stihl that broke his leg !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

My brother is getting married on the 14 of June,...think I will round up a dozen or so Huskies and tie them to the back bumper of his car, they will rattle as good as tin cans would while being pulled behind. Wonder how long they would hold together, good method to find out what they are made of.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My brother is getting married on the 14 of June,...think I will round up a dozen or so Huskies and tie them to the back bumper of his car, they will rattle as good as tin cans would while being pulled behind. Wonder how long they would hold together, good method to find out what they are made of.....LOL



Just plain EVIL! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Not about saws,but got a question for you guys. Know of a good way to clean up some steel pennies with out hurting them?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not about saws,but got a question for you guys. Know of a good way to clean up some steel pennies with out hurting them?



Are they just regular steel?
I have used weak acid solutions to clean up old coins, even used Coca Cola to clean up a very old 1/3 Stiver made around 1800. It boiled all the green coating off the old coin and left it rather shiney.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> My brother is getting married on the 14 of June,...think I will round up a dozen or so Huskies and tie them to the back bumper of his car, they will rattle as good as tin cans would while being pulled behind. Wonder how long they would hold together, good method to find out what they are made of.....LOL



HaHaHa!!! Good one!! You might be surprised how long they would last!! That reminds me of an event at a local bike club anual event around here yrs ago. They got an old Honda 750 four and started a money pool betting to see how long it would stay together at WOT in neutral up on the centerstand with the throttle wired wide open. Everyone cast their bets and they fired her up....it ran 20 mins and out lasted the longest bet and no one could stand the sound. They shut it off and had a rebet on the same thing but this time they drained the oil to get it over with......no one thought it would last more than 10 mins so they fired her up and at the 15 min mark the fins melted down over the cyl and she caught fire but was still running on 2 cyls at the 17 min mark when the fire got into the electrics and shut it off........everyone was unhappy......LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!!! Good one!! You might be surprised how long they would last!! That reminds me of an event at a local bike club anual event around here yrs ago. They got an old Honda 750 four and started a money pool betting to see how long it would stay together at WOT in neutral up on the centerstand with the throttle wired wide open. Everyone cast their bets and they fired her up....it ran 20 mins and out lasted the longest bet and no one could stand the sound. They shut it off and had a rebet on the same thing but this time they drained the oil to get it over with......no one thought it would last more than 10 mins so they fired her up and at the 15 min mark the fins melted down over the cyl and she caught fire but was still running on 2 cyls at the 17 min mark when the fire got into the electrics and shut it off........everyone was unhappy......LOL!!!



We would do that to old car engines, still in the car with coolant and oil in them. Throttle wired open and full tank of scavenged gasoline. They would usually run til they ran out of gas.....LOL
Much different than an air cooled engine.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Are they just regular steel?
> I have used weak acid solutions to clean up old coins, even used Coca Cola to clean up a very old 1/3 Stiver made around 1800. It boiled all the green coating off the old coin and left it rather shiney.



Far as I know there just steel? 1943 war pennies.


----------



## Cantdog

Nice evening here...me and the Ol just got done planting the veggie garden at home.......tthen I picked abunch of fresh mint from our mint patch and she made a pitcher of MO-HEE-TOES....mmmmmmmm!!!!

My patience with the thieves at the mill last winter is starting to produce results...I have not spoken to many people of it......but the right ones...the word has gone out that I know who the thieves are and have an eye witness but choose not to press charges as the witness is 85 yrs old and struggling with cancer and I am not willing to involve him in a bull chit court deal in what may be his last few months here. It is enough that I know...the main kid is working at a remote camp up above Moosehead Lake...his employers called me tonight...they are not going to employ thieves and liars.....he'll be returning soon. The Iron Pirate whom I suspected at first came to me this afternoon and said he had nothing to do with it.....I said " to do with what??" LOL!! Got 2 more names from him....this is small area and everyone knows me and I may have acted differently a few yrs ago but of course they don't know that or what I might do now as I haven't done anything..LOL!! The srews are turning...lol and I'm not even doing it. These loosers will hang them selves before this is over......thier imaginations will get them long before I will.......HeHeHe!!!!! I think I might have been a spider in a previous life.........


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> thier imaginations will get them long before I will.......HeHeHe!!!!! I think I might have been a spider in a previous life.........



glad things are looking up. i like your way of thinking. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Far as I know there just steel? 1943 war pennies.



Try some WD40 and a toothbrush, that removes light rust and dirt from many steel parts I have worked with.


----------



## tbone75

You guys went to bed early tonight! SLACKERS:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys went to bed early tonight! SLACKERS:hmm3grin2orange:



Havn`t gone yet, been busy opening boxes of NOS saw parts.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Havn`t gone yet, been busy opening boxes of NOS saw parts.



Lot more fun than being on here! I like that new stuff! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

These old pennies were my Dads.Just dug them out to see if I can clean them up? May try a couple in the USC? And other things LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Haven't got there yet but definately headed that way.........


----------



## tbone75

Just found this new show on TV Mountain Men. Talk about tough living! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Lot more fun than being on here! I like that new stuff! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yep,...finding NOS parts that are 45-50 years old and still new is still fun, even after all these years....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just found this new show on TV Mountain Men. Talk about tough living! LOL



Jeremiah Johnson types?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...finding NOS parts that are 45-50 years old and still new is still fun, even after all these years....:hmm3grin2orange:



Just seen Stela beer on TV Jerry! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jeremiah Johnson types?



I would say so. One in Alaska,Montana and North Carolina ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just seen Stela beer on TV Jerry! LOL



Mmmmmmmm,...yummy....Stella!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...finding NOS parts that are 45-50 years old and still new is still fun, even after all these years....:hmm3grin2orange:



A little hard to find parts like that too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would say so. One in Alaska,Montana and North Carolina ? LOL



Those guys didn`t live to get very old if they stayed up in those mountains, very harsh type of life it was.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A little hard to find parts like that too!



Ya gotta have connections...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mmmmmmmm,...yummy....Stella!!



I got to try that some time? I bet I can get it at a wine store near here.They sell many different kinds of beer from all over the world.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello gents. Sorry I haven't been around much, been going to about this time most nights on the building plus been working out of town a fair amount lately. Thought I would pop in and say high. I have one more section of shop to build, been going a little slow due to having to tear the old one down as I go. Built a saw cabinet/workbench tonight that I put doors on so that I can close them when I am not working on a saw and be able to keep saw dust from wood working out of the saws and keep the saw mess out of the woodworking. Also been busier than hell at work ripping a lot of OT this year, loving the paychecks though. Plus haying has started early this year. Already looking forward to fall and spending my late evenings jawing with you guys. How is every body here doing? Jerry I have not forgot about those parts I promised you, everything saw related has been put on the back burner for now until I am set up again.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those guys didn`t live to get very old if they stayed up in those mountains, very harsh type of life it was.



These are guys living there right now.Some new show.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got to try that some time? I bet I can get it at a wine store near here.They sell many different kinds of beer from all over the world.



Its the only beer I can drink at room temp, it never smells Skunky even if it sits in the sun for most of the day. It is a close rival to Alexander Keiths India Pale Ale we can get here locally.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> These are guys living there right now.Some new show.



I bet they won`t be there for 45 years...LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello gents. Sorry I haven't been around much, been going to about this time most nights on the building plus been working out of town a fair amount lately. Thought I would pop in and say high. I have one more section of shop to build, been going a little slow due to having to tear the old one down as I go. Built a saw cabinet/workbench tonight that I put doors on so that I can close them when I am not working on a saw and be able to keep saw dust from wood working out of the saws and keep the saw mess out of the woodworking. Also been busier than hell at work ripping a lot of OT this year, loving the paychecks though. Plus haying has started early this year. Already looking forward to fall and spending my late evenings jawing with you guys. How is every body here doing? Jerry I have not forgot about those parts I promised you, everything saw related has been put on the back burner for now until I am set up again.



Good to see you around Jim.Same old stuff around here. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hello gents. Sorry I haven't been around much, been going to about this time most nights on the building plus been working out of town a fair amount lately. Thought I would pop in and say high. I have one more section of shop to build, been going a little slow due to having to tear the old one down as I go. Built a saw cabinet/workbench tonight that I put doors on so that I can close them when I am not working on a saw and be able to keep saw dust from wood working out of the saws and keep the saw mess out of the woodworking. Also been busier than hell at work ripping a lot of OT this year, loving the paychecks though. Plus haying has started early this year. Already looking forward to fall and spending my late evenings jawing with you guys. How is every body here doing? Jerry I have not forgot about those parts I promised you, everything saw related has been put on the back burner for now until I am set up again.



Good to hear from you,Jim. Keep up the good work and drop by when you can.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Good to see you around Jim.Same old stuff around here. LOL



I like the same old stuff around here. I feel like a stranger when I don't get a chance to check in for a stretch of time. This time of year is nuts around here until hinting season starts up, then it slows down a little until the first big cold stretch and it's off to the races again at work anyhow.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its the only beer I can drink at room temp, it never smells Skunky even if it sits in the sun for most of the day. It is a close rival to Alexander Keiths India Pale Ale we can get here locally.



I better get me a couple of them. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I better get me a couple of them. LOL



Get them a doz at a time, anything less is just #####footin.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta pack er in guys, long day today and another tomorrow, Night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Get them a doz at a time, anything less is just #####footin.....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: A 6 pack last me a year!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gotta pack er in guys, long day today and another tomorrow, Night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

Last post before I turn in (goodnight Jerry). Here is a pic of the new saw setup. The pic is crappy and this is not what it looks like now, I have doors on it now.


----------



## Cantdog

Rise and shine ZZZlackers....no whining...no excuses....this is the first day in over a week there will be an actual sunrise here, not just dimness getting slowly brighter!!!! Lots to do today and tonight so better jump in with both feet....well one foot if that's all you got to work with...but you get the idea......


----------



## dancan

Shhh ! I'm on vacation don't ya know .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Shhh ! I'm on vacation don't ya know .



You must have pushed the "More Coffee" button by accident this morning LOL!!


----------



## RandyMac

Been waitin' on you two.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Been waitin' on you two.



Hey Randy...How goes the struggle??


----------



## RandyMac

got the blade to the ground, full throttle.

how is your morning?


----------



## dancan

Sorry about bein' late , hard to get a solid sleep in with a lump of plaster hangin' at the end of the leg but I'm getting use to it .


----------



## RandyMac

Not a big fan of casts either.


----------



## Cantdog

Forgot to mention, yesterday, I actually did some saw work....a guy brought me 257 that had not run in couple yrs, Said the tank leaked and to go through it and get it running. While I was waiting for the rain to quit, I figured I might as well get started on that saw. First I completely filled it straight gas and looked for leaks....cap was leaking badly but could not see any other leaks so I put a new oring on the cap which slowed it down but did not make it completely tight??? Then I noticed the vent was leaking badly as well. I had a tank all out of another saw and ready so I swapped them out, new fuel line and filter and put a B&C on it so I could strt it and see how it ran...chain was wierdly tight even when the adjuster was backed off?????? Took the cliutch off....beat all to hell rim drive...and there was string wound around and around the spline so the rim was forced all the way outboard and when the clutch cover was tightened up it bent the chain!!! Cleaned all that stuff out and put a new 3/8 X 7 rim on. The new tank was 100% tight, new rim, greased the clutch bearing and lots of scraping and cleaning....did a compression test 165psi..all cool started right up and ran great. Tuned it very slightly...nice running little saw again.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> got the blade to the ground, full throttle.
> 
> how is your morning?



Good so far....already got the drop on a cripple...good way to start the day and should be a good day from here on out. There may be sunshine after this fog burns off!!


----------



## dancan

Every night gets a little better , I haven't fallen yet and compared to some of the people I've met in the ortho ward I was in I only have a surface wound LOL .
A friend of mine runs a tree service and his son broke his tib/fib last christmas eve and is back to work in the tree biz already so I see light at the end of the tunnel .


----------



## roncoinc

I fixed a saw yestday to


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I fixed a saw yestday to



U did???


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I fixed a saw yestday to



Yep,..by throwing it off the back of a moving truck.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..by throwing it off the back of a moving truck.




HuH? Musta been a Stihl......cheepest way to fix those.......Ron tells me...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HuH? Musta been a Stihl......cheepest way to fix those.......Ron tells me...



Ron don`t fix Stihls, he ships them off to someone that can....


----------



## roncoinc

Was in the middle of that post and the server glitched !!
Dancant must have hit the wrong button for service


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Every night gets a little better , I haven't fallen yet and compared to some of the people I've met in the ortho ward I was in I only have a surface wound LOL .
> A friend of mine runs a tree service and his son broke his tib/fib last christmas eve and is back to work in the tree biz already so I see light at the end of the tunnel .



C'MON !!!!!! walk it off !! walk it off !!


----------



## dancan

The OL won't let me go "Walk it off'' but she has to go to the store today so I'll sneak "Out there" and see if I can run the whipper snipper wile holding the crutches LOL .
Sorry bout' the server thing , I meant to push the "I'm hungry'' button .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The OL won't let me go "Walk it off'' but she has to go to the store today so I'll sneak "Out there" and see if I can run the whipper snipper wile holding the crutches LOL .
> Sorry bout' the server thing , I meant to push the "I'm hungry'' button .



If you fall down you may not be able to sneak back.....and then you're busted not doing what you're told.... she may just gorilla tape you to your bed when she has to go out for more food, etc.....you could look like one of Ron's Sthil shipping boxes.....think about it.....I'd just lay there and push buttons for awhile yet and take full advantage off the cards you hold......just some advise from a guy that has to go climb around on a roof all day....


----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas, its friday! 30 minute lunch and we get to leave at 4:30 in stead of 5...its sad that excites me, but oh well. 

In other news, I have Papa smurf taking care of my dirty work with delinquent services....


----------



## dancan

If it stays sunny I'll just have to find a lawnchair and soak up some rays , that way I wont have to be threatened with gorilla tape and won't lose any use of the ''I want'' button LOL
I will look at a saw and trimmer but I promise not to start them .


----------



## tbone75

Super Slug is finally up! What a night :bang: Up every hour on the hour till about 4am,finally slept for a while after that!


----------



## dancan

Geez , I was outside for a couple of hours working on my suntan , 61 degrees out there , I think I'll get the speedo LOL .
I hobbled over to the shed looked at the trimmer but I think that the only thing that will work is a 4 wheel walker with a mower strapped to the front of it .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Geez , I was outside for a couple of hours working on my suntan , 61 degrees out there , I think I'll get the speedo LOL .
> I hobbled over to the shed looked at the trimmer but I think that the only thing that will work is a 4 wheel walker with a mower strapped to the front of it .



Please NO PIX of that! :ah: One neekid midget was enough for this life time!


----------



## tbone75

I was feeling very MEEN last night! Seen some of Dan and my kin folk in my garden patch.......................Yep I did it..................Salt shaker :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Truth be told , I don't own a speedo so your eyes are safe lol .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Truth be told , I don't own a speedo so your eyes are safe lol .



Could be worse then! :ah:


----------



## dancan

I even managed to sell a new saw for my dealer this morning while working on my suntan LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I even managed to sell a new saw for my dealer this morning while working on my suntan LOL .



I bet it was a steel too! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Anyone have a little energy to spare? I could sure use some! Not sure what is up with me? Just can't get moving for nothing? This is way past Sluggish! :msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I bet it was a steel too! LOL



One of my costumers called me while I was gathering some rays , sold a nice MS261 .
Around here a 346 is about 800 and the 261 about 550 so the math shut down any which is the best choice argument . 
And we all know , he made the only choice .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Anyone have a little energy to spare? I could sure use some! Not sure what is up with me? Just can't get moving for nothing? This is way past Sluggish! :msp_confused:



I can hook you up with some nurses that won't mind shoving an IV in your arm , smile while doing it and then plug in a can of Red Bull .



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I can hook you up with some nurses that won't mind shoving an IV in your arm , smile while doing it and then plug in a can of Red Bull .
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



With you laid up we get ENUF bull around here !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I'm just spreading the joy :hmm3grin2orange: .


----------



## roncoinc

Fixed a honda mower.
I had cleaned the carb,new gaskets,blew thru everything with carb cleaner,,still surging.
pulled it apart THIRD time !!
blew carb claner thru main jet,spayed out.
pulled jet and sprayed thru it ,fine !
looked thru hole in main jet,,nothing ??
put a wire in it,,daylite !!
back together and runs smooth.
guess just cause carb cleaner blows thru dont meen hole big enuf.

now out raking around area for new pool,,LOT's of friggin leaves ! :mad2: i GOTTA kill more trees around here !!


----------



## dancan

Sounds like that one would have been a good candidate for an ultrasonic cleaner .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sounds like that one would have been a good candidate for an ultrasonic cleaner .



it had one trip thru the USC..
chit happens,,well YOU know that


----------



## dancan

You betchya ! LOL

My honda mower gave me some grief at the end of last season , after 2 trips through the USC it turned out to be the spark plug that would intermittently loose spark when hot .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> One of my costumers called me while I was gathering some rays , sold a nice MS261 .
> Around here a 346 is about 800 and the 261 about 550 so the math shut down any which is the best choice argument .
> And we all know , he made the only choice .



:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Fixed a honda mower.
> I had cleaned the carb,new gaskets,blew thru everything with carb cleaner,,still surging.
> pulled it apart THIRD time !!
> blew carb claner thru main jet,spayed out.
> pulled jet and sprayed thru it ,fine !
> looked thru hole in main jet,,nothing ??
> put a wire in it,,daylite !!
> back together and runs smooth.
> guess just cause carb cleaner blows thru dont meen hole big enuf.
> 
> now out raking around area for new pool,,LOT's of friggin leaves ! :mad2: i GOTTA kill more trees around here !!



New pool?


----------



## tbone75

OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did something today! Got the motor mounted on the splitter! Now I can't find the wiring harness? :bang: Have no idea how to wire one up to everything to work without it?


----------



## dancan

What kind of splitter ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What kind of splitter ?



Wood..........I hope? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Oh , I thot u wuz wiren one a dems


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Oh , I thot u wuz wiren one a dems



Your OL could use them on you! Save some duct tape! :hmm3grin2orange: Nut splitters !:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Must be fri. night ? No body around. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Must be fri. night ? No body around. :msp_thumbdn:


 Real quiet in here tonight.


----------



## Cantdog

Quiet everywhere tonight.....Wife, daughter and I went to the Alumni Banquet at the high school tonight...talk about quiet....Noel Paul Stookey played 3-4 tunes...but not Puff the Magic Dragon....Daughter picked up a $500 book fund scolarship...had a great turkey dinner with all the fixins.....had the roll call starting at the class of 36 straight up through 2012....hmmmm I was the only one from my class there....two from the wife's class........then they did something I thought was weird.....had a roll call for all the alumnus that departed this veil of tears in the past 12 months (except they called one lady and she was not dead!!)and placed a carnation all together in a big vase for each one....that's not the weird part...this is......then they took all the carnations and gave them out to each of the oldest alumnus.........like..."have flower...it's time to smell the roses!! You're next!!" Maybe it just me but I thought it very strange.....good thing they ran out before they got to me......no talk of saws there either.....I haven't been to one of those in 40yrs......probably won't for another 40 especially if they try to give some expired guys flower!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas, its mighty slow tonight. Me and the OL had out friday night date night. took her out to dinner, then out for some frozen yogurt....no movie tonight, were both pooped. picked up a big ol watermelon for the weekend. Were having barbecue chicken, potato salad, and watermelon on sunday! cant wait.


----------



## jimdad07

Evening guys. Just coming in from outside and thought I would check in. Got more shelving and what not put up tonight and some tools organized, almost ready to tear the last bit of the old shop down and start the last section of new. Hopefully by Sunday night I can have it down.


----------



## tbone75

Watched a movie with the OL.Plus coon hunting too! 2 more down LOL I never got any strawberries this year! Any coon or possum comes around here is fair game! No berries till next year now! Think I will wire up some 220 fence around my patch next year! Yep I am one MEEN SOG when it comes to my berry patch! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## l3lue

*  Yes*​


----------



## dancan

SE Lack Ers !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> se lack ers !



no way !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Well them other guys are .


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> no way !!!!!!!!!!!!



whey!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dark, dreary and wet here this morning, just sorting out parts for different saws, some might even get used....LOL...:msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dark, dreary and wet here this morning, just sorting out parts for different saws, some might even get used....LOL...:msp_smile:



Beutifull clear warm sunny day here.
saw garage (jay) just left his place heading here.
maybe get to play with some saw stuff today


----------



## RandyMac

Cold and wet this morning, due to clear later with a howling NW wind in the afternoon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Cold and wet this morning, due to clear later with a howling NW wind in the afternoon.



That won`t help the temp any at all!


----------



## RandyMac

Not much, expected to reach mid 50s. Yesterday was nice, had lunch by the ocean, clear enough to see Eureka to the South.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dark, dreary and wet here this morning, just sorting out parts for different saws, some might even get used....LOL...:msp_smile:



Weather's been like that here for over a week...this is the first day I've woke up to a clear sky, bright sun, cool dry air in quite a spell. Supposed to be 80 here today and the same tomorrow and Monday.
I'm glad it's supposed to be good tomorrow...daughter's graduation will be on the front lawn of the school as was mine 40 yrs ago....just correct somehow...much better than a stuffy old gym!!

The day I graduated the GF and I left imediately for a road trip. Our first ever to NS....quite an adventure...camping different places every night...sightseeing all the way around the Fundy (HAD to see those tides being an island boy!!) down around Yarmouth and up the eastern shore to the Halifax area...great time...funniest thing was one morning about 8:00 I was standing in a gas station in Sackville looking at the badly leaking rear tire on my 65 "cuda and trying to talk to the french speaking mechanic when I hear this rumble and looked up to see this red, white and blue "Stars and Stripes" painted GTO compression skidding into the lot......it was couple guys I graduated with 2 days before...the one in the passenger seat was low riding and hugging a gallon of milk and did NOT look well!!! Fortunately the driver was in better condition and could speak french so we got on track with the tire repair...brand new rears put on for the trip but had picked up a very sharp stone.....just a memorable situation 500 miles from home!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Every trip I made to the ocean side on my last trip out there was a lot of marine inversion/ fog that hampered viewing for any long distances. I really liked driving up the #1 from San Fran to Fort Bragg, that coast is very scenic.


----------



## RandyMac

Good story Robin.
The day after I graduated HS, I was in the Forestry, went to a fire that same day, bucked logs with a McCulloch 660.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Good story Robin.
> The day after I graduated HS, I was in the Forestry, went to a fire that same day, bucked logs with a McCulloch 660.



HaHaHa Thanks Randy...hard to tell which of us had the most fun....I think I did...but maybe not!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Weather's been like that here for over a week...this is the first day I've woke up to a clear sky, bright sun, cool dry air in quite a spell. Supposed to be 80 here today and the same tomorrow and Monday.
> I'm glad it's supposed to be good tomorrow...daughter's graduation will be on the front lawn of the school as was mine 40 yrs ago....just correct somehow...much better than a stuffy old gym!!
> 
> The day I graduated the GF and I left imediately for a road trip. Our first ever to NS....quite an adventure...camping different places every night...sightseeing all the way around the Fundy (HAD to see those tides being an island boy!!) down around Yarmouth and up the eastern shore to the Halifax area...great time...funniest thing was one morning about 8:00 I was standing in a gas station in Sackville looking at the badly leaking rear tire on my 65 "cuda and trying to talk to the french speaking mechanic when I hear this rumble and looked up to see this red, white and blue "Stars and Stripes" painted GTO compression skidding into the lot......it was couple guys I graduated with 2 days before...the one in the passenger seat was low riding and hugging a gallon of milk and did NOT look well!!! Fortunately the driver was in better condition and could speak french so we got on track with the tire repair...brand new rears put on for the trip but had picked up a very sharp stone.....just a memorable situation 500 miles from home!!




Those early trips always bring back the most vivid memories, guess I was quite impressionable back then. My younger brother and a friend of mine made a trip to Cape Breton in my old jet black1964 Pontiac Pariesenne when I was in grade 11. I made up a trailer hitch and installed it on the old girl to tow a hardtop camper along with us. We had no maps and no prior knowledge how to get there or where we were going, just went blindly and had a lot of surprises along the way. Cape Breton Highlands was quite rugged back then following the pulp roads, the Cabot Trail was a thrill back then, pales in comparison to the Rockies nowadays.


----------



## Cantdog

Great pics Jerry...love to see them....never been that far west.....on my bucket list for sure!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Good story Robin.
> The day after I graduated HS, I was in the Forestry, went to a fire that same day, bucked logs with a McCulloch 660.



Nothing like jumping into a job with both feet right off the bat..learn fast or not at all!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Great pics Jerry...love to see them....never been that far west.....on my bucket list for sure!!



Was a little foggy so the picts did not come out all that clear but still help me recall what I got to see that day. I have now drove most of the coast from Alaska(Anchorage) on down to Mexico with just the part from Vancouver at the US border through Washington to the Oregon Border left to do. Hope to complete that soon.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those early trips always bring back the most vivid memories, guess I was quite impressionable back then. My younger brother and a friend of mine made a trip to Cape Breton in my old jet black1964 Pontiac Pariesenne when I was in grade 11. I made up a trailer hitch and installed it on the old girl to tow a hardtop camper along with us. We had no maps and no prior knowledge how to get there or where we were going, just went blindly and had a lot of surprises along the way. Cape Breton Highlands was quite rugged back then following the pulp roads, the Cabot Trail was a thrill back then, pales in comparison to the Rockies nowadays.



Yes the Cabot Trail does pale to the Rockies but it always put me in mind of the pics I've seen of the califonia coast. But not to say that the Highlands aren't something to see...beautiful...I've been trying to find digital pics of our last MC trip up there but I think they are loaded into a non functioning 'puter. I've been up there twice on the 'ol Panhead and have to make at least one more trip.......you see I've only done the Cabot Trail in a clockwise direction...I have go the other way next time and experience a whole new view!!! Also you don't get to see quite as much on a road like that on a bike...to busy gear jambing through the turns!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yes the Cabot Trail does pale to the Rockies but it always put me in mind of the pics I've of the califonia coast. But not to say that the Highlands aren't something to see...beautiful...I've been trying to find digital pics of our last MC trip up there but I think they are loaded into a non functioning 'puter. I've been up there twice on the 'ol Panhead and have to make at least one more trip.......you see I've only done the Cabot Trail in a clockwise direction...I have go the other way next time and experience a whole new view!!! Also you don't get to see quite as much on a road like that on a bike...to busy gear jambing through the turns!!!



Lol,..I near wore the Cabot Trail out as I must have done it both ways at least a dozen or more times by now. I really enjoyed doing it on my different bikes while tenting each time I took the bikes. Not sure which way I seen more but its a whole different experience on a bike as your view down past your knees is not blocked by no metal door. I would really like to do some more Rocky Mountain driving on a bike, some of the roads out there have no guardrails at 3000-5000 ft up, switchbacks posted at 20 kmh!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lol,..I near wore the Cabot Trail out as I must have done it both ways at least a dozen or more times by now. I really enjoyed doing it on my different bikes while tenting each time I took the bikes. Not sure which way I seen more but its a whole different experience on a bike as your view down past your knees is not blocked by no metal door. I would really like to do some more Rocky Mountain driving on a bike, some of the roads out there have no guardrails at 3000-5000 ft up, switchbacks posted at 20 kmh!!!




HaHaHa!!! Yes it is a different perspective!! It seem would natural that Cape Breton would be to you like Mount Desert Island is to me!! Me and the 'ol Pan also logged quite a few thousand miles through the mountain/deserts of central and northern Arizona and New Mexico and southern Colorado. Great roads for a MC....just need large fuel tanks and good riding experience!!!


P.S. I would love to take my 916 Ducati up the cabot Trail!!!!!! THAT would be WICKED!!!


----------



## tbone75

I like them pix Jerry! I only got to see a little of the Oregon coast while I was out there. One thing I remember ,that water was COLD in July ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lol,.. I would really like to do some more Rocky Mountain driving on a bike, some of the roads out there have no guardrails at 3000-5000 ft up, switchbacks posted at 20 kmh!!!



You should look into renting one when you're out there again. I don't know about other brands but nearly all Harley dealerships offer new rentals by the day/week... Something to think about....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!!! Yes it is a different perspective!! It seem would natural that Cape Breton would be to you like Mount Desert Island is to me!! Me and the 'ol Pan also logged quite a few thousand miles through the mountain/deserts of central and northern Arizona and New Mexico and southern Colorado. Great roads for a MC....just need large fuel tanks and good riding experience!!!
> 
> 
> P.S. I would love to take my 916 Ducati up the cabot Trail!!!!!! THAT would be WICKED!!!



It would be great riding if it wern`t for the four wheeled variety hogging all of the road, durn drivers can`t stay on their side of the roads on hairpin turns,..heck even on gradual turns they are all trhe way across the center lines. I used to try just blasting past them but there was always another a few hundred feet ahead of the last one I passed......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like them pix Jerry! I only got to see a little of the Oregon coast while I was out there. One thing I remember ,that water was COLD in July ! LOL



That water does seem to be cold every trip I have been out there. The Atlantic is cold over here all year round also.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You should look into renting one when you're out there again. I don't know about other brands but nearly all Harley dealerships offer new rentals by the day/week... Something to think about....



yeh,,RITE !!

https://websolutions.tsd-inc.com/Harley-Davidson/frmRateQuote.aspx?locale=en_US&PickupLoc=73341


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> yeh,,RITE !!
> 
> https://websolutions.tsd-inc.com/Harley-Davidson/frmRateQuote.aspx?locale=en_US&PickupLoc=73341



WOW that is NUTS!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That water does seem to be cold every trip I have been out there. The Atlantic is cold over here all year round also.



You get better fish out of cold water! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You should look into renting one when you're out there again. I don't know about other brands but nearly all Harley dealerships offer new rentals by the day/week... Something to think about....



I have a BMW K1200GS at my disposal sitting in the garage in San Fran, I have driven it close to a 1000 mi on my two trips out there and plan on some more mountain driving in the coming trips. There are several other bikes sitting in there keeping it company....


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> yeh,,RITE !!
> 
> https://websolutions.tsd-inc.com/Harley-Davidson/frmRateQuote.aspx?locale=en_US&PickupLoc=73341



Not bad for a day or two but gets kinda spendy renting for a couple of weeks at a time. They aint cheap to own either....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not bad for a day or two but gets kinda spendy renting for a couple of weeks at a time. They aint cheap to own either....LOL



Actually from what folks have told me one day rent is steep but when doing a 3, 5 or 7 day rental the per day price drops considerably...stil not cheep but it will be a current model, unlimited miles and insured at that price. I have many friends that ride and when going someplace distant on vacation will rent a bike, once they get there, to travel around on. Besides that have you checked out the cost to rent a decent car lately?? I don't meen a pitiful 4 cyl speedbump but like a real ful sized car or something sporty like Mustang...Charger etc?? Dem not be cheep either...


----------



## AU_K2500

well, the OL is at work, and Me and the dog are left to our own devices....that aint good. Im thinking about making a round trip to northern tool, TSC, and harbor freight. All within 3-4 miles of my house! 

Gonna pick up a little 5-7 gallon parts washer, some degreaser, and start cleaning


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Actually from what folks have told me one day rent is steep but when doing a 3, 5 or 7 day rental the per day price drops considerably...stil not cheep but it will be a current model, unlimited miles and insured at that price. I have many friends that ride and when going someplace distant on vacation will rent a bike, once they get there, to travel around on. Besides that have you checked out the cost to rent a decent car lately?? I don't meen a pitiful 4 cyl speedbump but like a real ful sized car or something sporty like Mustang...Charger etc?? Dem not be cheep either...



But I is soo cheep that using a bike that was offered to me is right up my alley...LOL
The fellow I do a little(very little) light duty work for when I am out that way has a whole stable full of toys he uses once and then neglects to use them again, mutiple bikes and vehicles just sitting in a first floor basement heated garage. I do the maintence on them before using, he thinks that`s great and I get to use them as much as I want. Good deal,no?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You get better fish out of cold water! LOL



You got that right, I will keep the fish I catch up here for eating, the ones I catch in warm water gets released back, just prefer the cold water fish taste.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got that right, I will keep the fish I catch up here for eating, the ones I catch in warm water gets released back, just prefer the cold water fish taste.



There is one fish I will take over any other,that is grouper! Even out of the gulf it is so GOOD!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> But I is soo cheep that using a bike that was offered to me is right up my alley...LOL
> The fellow I do a little(very little) light duty work for when I am out that way has a whole stable full of toys he uses once and then neglects to use them again, mutiple bikes and vehicles just sitting in a first floor basement heated garage. I do the maintence on them before using, he thinks that`s great and I get to use them as much as I want. Good deal,no?



How can you turn down an offer like that? :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> There is one fish I will take over any other,that is grouper! Even out of the gulf it is so GOOD!



Never had a chance to try that yet, seen them, they sure is ugly.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never had a chance to try that yet, seen them, they sure is ugly.



Yes they is UGLY ! LOL Don't know how many different ones there are? I have caught red and black ones. Both taste the same. LOL Seen pix of 300 lb ones!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How can you turn down an offer like that? :msp_thumbsup:



Good deal for me since I am soo cheep and meeen.LOL
I might have to pick Ron`s brain on my next adventure with the toys out there. He has a 06 Mercedes SLK300 that he don`t drive any more cause he got a new one, its been sitting inside for a couple years now and just needs servicing before it hits the open road again. Its a hard top convertible that the roof folds down into the trunk,or its supposed to but don`t, that`s the reason he don`t drive it anymore.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes they is UGLY ! LOL Don't know how many different ones there are? I have caught red and black ones. Both taste the same. LOL Seen pix of 300 lb ones!



Yes they grow huge and seem quite friendly to reef divers,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes they grow huge and seem quite friendly to reef divers,



You should try it some time. Bet you like it!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good deal for me since I am soo cheep and meeen.LOL
> I might have to pick Ron`s brain on my next adventure with the toys out there. He has a 06 Mercedes SLK300 that he don`t drive any more cause he got a new one, its been sitting inside for a couple years now and just needs servicing before it hits the open road again. Its a hard top convertible that the roof folds down into the trunk,or its supposed to but don`t, that`s the reason he don`t drive it anymore.



I would be checking that out! That is one sweet ride!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You should try it some time. Bet you like it!



I would give it a try, I try most anything once....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would be checking that out! That is one sweet ride!!!!



He was going to have it hauled away cause he don`t have time to get it fixed...:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Guess I am taking the OL out for dinner tonight. LOL She wants steak and I want fish.Not much around here that has both that are good?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He was going to have it hauled away cause he don`t have time to get it fixed...:msp_confused:



:msp_confused: Tell him you will just get rid of it for him! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess I am taking the OL out for dinner tonight. LOL She wants steak and I want fish.Not much around here that has both that are good?



We get the best of both up here or so it seems to me and it don`y empty my pockets completely....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused: Tell him you will just get rid of it for him! :hmm3grin2orange:



If I asked him for it he would say take it without batting an eye, just the kind of guy he is. He has very little time to enjoy anything, always jetting all over the world so he just catches a few minutes of fun whenever and moves on to the next thing that comes to his mind.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If I asked him for it he would say take it without batting an eye, just the kind of guy he is. He has very little time to enjoy anything, always jetting all over the world so he just catches a few minutes of fun whenever and moves on to the next thing that comes to his mind.



That just isn't living to me.Money is nice but you got to live too!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We get the best of both up here or so it seems to me and it don`y empty my pockets completely....LOL



I will find out! Just not so sure how soon?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That just isn't living to me.Money is nice but you got to live too!



After he cracked up one of his vehicles I told him he reminder me of Joe Walsh and his song Life has been good to me so Far. He had never heard of that song so I looked it up and we sat listening to it while we sipped some Jack. He slapped the table and exclaimed "that`s great", bout sums up my life. If you cut out the part about the gold records...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Very slow start today.Fooling with that splitter didn't help much. LOL Hope to get some more done on it today? You guys have some fun today any way you can! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> But I is soo cheep that using a bike that was offered to me is right up my alley...LOL
> The fellow I do a little(very little) light duty work for when I am out that way has a whole stable full of toys he uses once and then neglects to use them again, mutiple bikes and vehicles just sitting in a first floor basement heated garage. I do the maintence on them before using, he thinks that`s great and I get to use them as much as I want. Good deal,no?



Yep if you have that option then that's definately the way to go!!!!


----------



## dancan

Darn itchy cast , can't even use a knitting needle , too many stitches and I don't know where they're all at :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Darn itchy cast , can't even use a knitting needle , too many stitches and I don't know where they're all at :msp_mad:



Hate to tell you,but its only getting started itching! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Darn itchy cast , can't even use a knitting needle , too many stitches and I don't know where they're all at :msp_mad:



They claim things are starting to heal when the itchies start getting bad....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They claim things are starting to heal when the itchies start getting bad....



Hes stihl young enough to heal up quick.Getting that leg back in shape will take a little time. The older you get the worse it gets! I know all to well! LOL Thought I would be back to normal by now? Not looking so good?


----------



## dancan

Between the spots that they had all the external brace rods and the 2 rows of zippers there's plenty of itch in many different spots , maybe I'll send some extra itch to John to help fight the "Slugism'' LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Between the spots that they had all the external brace rods and the 2 rows of zippers there's plenty of itch in many different spots , maybe I'll send some extra itch to John to help fight the "Slugism'' LOL .



I got nuff that chit too! All the nerve damage itches to beat hell! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Maybe I can get Jerry to go over and salt yer tail fer ya! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Maybe I can get Jerry to go over and salt yer tail fer ya! :hmm3grin2orange:



I was hopeing for a fine day today to make an island run but that would only be adding salt to Dan`s wounds, not his tail....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Don't worry , the burn is in there too , no salt required LOL .
I still have plenty of them little oxy pills if required but Tylenol works fine during the day .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was hopeing for a fine day today to make an island run but that would only be adding salt to Dan`s wounds, not his tail....:hmm3grin2orange:



If he wouldn't go running through the woods with a chainsaw? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't worry , the burn is in thee too , no salt required LOL .
> I still have plenty of them little oxy pills if required but Tylenol works fine during the day .



That is very good!


----------



## AU_K2500

Well i picked the parts washer out im gonna get...just gotta get it. It was at the first place I went TSC, but i wanted to go around and check what the other places had to offer. but it will have to wait. the OL will be home soon, and she wants to "go do something". Im all for not sitting around talking to a bunch of knuckle heads on an online forum....its just figuring out what to do. Never been in a big city like this. course, she wants to go shoppin, and we all know how that goes.


----------



## dancan

My island hopping days will have to wait for a bit but I'll be happy when they're here along with trigger day .:biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> My island hopping days will have to wait for a bit but I'll be happy when they're here along with trigger day .:biggrin:



Got some triggering to do out on the island, bout ready for its first cut this season. Have to round up some rough wood for the bonfire just in case the regulars want to throw an early pre non offical steeroast....:msp_unsure:


----------



## pioneerguy600

While yacking on here today I have retrograded the 460 I got as a prize.I took all the nice parts off for safe keeping and reinstalled some work clothes on er. The rain has let up so I will take it out to the wood pile to give it a test run, maybe get some picts even though the light is dim.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Well...... the OL will be home soon, and she wants to "go do something".......she wants to go shoppin.........



I'll take the broken leg thanks .




:hmm3grin2orange:

I feel you're pain but you got to keep them happy in case you need to use the "I want" button LOL .


----------



## AU_K2500

im sure i can find something to look at...if not, theres gotta a good park bench somewhere! 

Getting excited about my box from Ron, and it got me thinking....what exactly is the difference between a Husky 480. and a 480 CD? i know there 80cc with no decomp, that had been made very clear. any other fun facts about them. i know there are NO parts on feebay for them. But thats ok as the saw is pretty much all there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> im sure i can find something to look at...if not, theres gotta a good park bench somewhere!
> 
> Getting excited about my box from Ron, and it got me thinking....what exactly is the difference between a Husky 480. and a 480 CD? i know there 80cc with no decomp, that had been made very clear. any other fun facts about them. i know there are NO parts on feebay for them. But thats ok as the saw is pretty much all there.



Ron might know for sure but I think the 480 was a points/condenser ignition saw and the CD came as an electronic ignition saw with the CD being a captive discharge feature. Hope someone with more experience with that model can fill in the missing or incorrect info.


----------



## dancan

The IPL's should show the differences .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The IPL's should show the differences .



That would be a good place to start.


----------



## tbone75

I have that 480 on the way.But I have no idea either? LOL Don't remember if its a cd or not? Should find out about tues. I think? far as I know it runs and don't need anything but a B&C. Who wants to trade me out of it? LOL Like Pappy said I may not be able to even start it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just got back from town.The OL has been bugging me for 3 or 4 years about cherry trees. I didn't want any,I don't like cherries ! LOL Seen some marked 50% off.Guess what I get to do today now! 2 of them and a plum tree with 3 kinds of plums on one tree I bought also! :help: 90 deg. out there and I got to go plant trees :bang: I just keep telling myself,she does buy me guns! Guess I can suck it up. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> While yacking on here today I have retrograded the 460 I got as a prize.I took all the nice parts off for safe keeping and reinstalled some work clothes on er. The rain has let up so I will take it out to the wood pile to give it a test run, maybe get some picts even though the light is dim.



The 460 with its work clothes on, bit of a shock from what it looked like when I got it,


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have that 480 on the way.But I have no idea either? LOL Don't remember if its a cd or not? Should find out about tues. I think? far as I know it runs and don't need anything but a B&C. Who wants to trade me out of it? LOL Like Pappy said I may not be able to even start it! LOL



They are a big heavy old saw, built on the same frame as the 1100 I think. Been a very long time since I worked on those saws much, you know with them being orange and smelly....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Nice lookin Sugi on there Jerry....that looks that in might even handle pretty good...I meen for a Stihl and all 'n stuff......


----------



## tbone75

Looks like a different saw now! LOL Hows it cut?


----------



## tbone75

Got the trees planted! Told the OL to go ahead and dig one for me! LOL She said that would just kill the grass in that spot! :hmm3grin2orange: She got her trees,now she is MEEN ! :hmm3grin2orange: Not done yet,stihl got 2 more rose bushes to plant


----------



## dancan

More roses , you should take up bee keeping with all them flowery plants you got goin'on


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Just got back from town.The OL has been bugging me for 3 or 4 years about cherry trees. I didn't want any,I don't like cherries ! LOL Seen some marked 50% off.Guess what I get to do today now! 2 of them and a plum tree with 3 kinds of plums on one tree I bought also! :help: 90 deg. out there and I got to go plant trees :bang: I just keep telling myself,she does buy me guns! Guess I can suck it up. :hmm3grin2orange:



its ok John, i just carried a kitchen table and four chairs up three flights of stairs...and its only 95 degrees here. how do the trees look?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> its ok John, i just carried a kitchen table and four chairs up three flights of stairs...and its only 95 degrees here. how do the trees look?



The cherry are about 4' tall the plumb is about 6'. Couple years I could have some fruit.If I am real lucky! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> More roses , you should take up bee keeping with all them flowery plants you got goin'on



I only have 17 rose bushes now. LOL Did have a few more that died on me.


----------



## Cantdog

Zair ZZZeems to be a lot of ZZZZadaynite ZZZZllackerZZZZ NOT on heah.......


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I only have 17 rose bushes now. LOL Did have a few more that died on me.



SEVENTEEN rose bushes and ya caint eat nuttin offen them !! taint rite..


----------



## AU_K2500

hey Ron, you and jay make any good trades? cut down any trees?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> SEVENTEEN rose bushes and ya caint eat nuttin offen them !! taint rite..



:hmm3grin2orange: I have 2 mater plants in the rose garden too! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but slackers again tonight! :msp_unsure:


----------



## sefh3

Just got done with my 15 hour day. I hate working the 9-5 job on a Saturday. Oh well it's done. 15 hours at time and a half,,,, I can't complain.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Just got done with my 15 hour day. I hate working the 9-5 job on a Saturday. Oh well it's done. 15 hours at time and a half,,,, I can't complain.



I always liked that OT money! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I always liked that OT money! LOL



It's been awhile. The OT money is always great but I've learned the time with the kids is always better than the money.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Nothing but slackers again tonight! :msp_unsure:



I wanna hear about Ron and Jays adventure...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wrere are all the slackers at this morning? Heading out to the island very soon.


----------



## dancan

I'll have to be a slacker and just sit here and drink my coffee unlike the ZZZZSlackerz .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> SEVENTEEN rose bushes and ya caint eat nuttin offen them !! taint rite..



As much as I'm not a flower fan , I'll tolerate roses .

Rose hip - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cantdog

MMMMMM.....just got mine hot too so I'll sit with you Dan..........I'll be going the island next weel end.....but daughters's big day today.....I think I've been impressed into the decorating crew so I can't sit long...maybe a couple of cups...LOL!! Have fun Jerry......beautiful, clear, cool day here... hope it's likewise up there!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wrere are all the slackers at this morning? Heading out to the island very soon.



Hmmm . if I was to make up some 4'' plates to fit on the end of the crutches I wouldn't sink in the sand ......Is plaster waterproof ?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> hey Ron, you and jay make any good trades? cut down any trees?



Actually he gave me a bar,i gave him some small parts was it for saw stuff.
we went to yard sales,had lunch out and fixed a lawnmower


----------



## tbone75

Morning is here LOL Guess I should try to get moving? Could take some time yet?


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas, looking like its gonna be a nice one here today. after church I think the OL is gonna go off and run some errands. So hopefully ill get some garage time in! Ive gotta set up my bench. even thought about a couple quick shelves, or maybe just peg board.

Ill probably go pick up the parts washer and start hosing off a couple parts saws i have in boxes too. gonna be a good day


----------



## RandyMac

My day will improve in about an hour, my weekend starts soon.
In the mean time, I'm chain smoking and blasting rock and roll.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> My day will improve in about an hour, my weekend starts soon.
> In the mean time, I'm chain smoking and blasting rock and roll.



You have a great weekend Randy!


----------



## tbone75

I need to go mow some grass,but it may wait a little longer? May find something else I want to do? LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> morning fellas, looking like its gonna be a nice one here today. after church I think the OL is gonna go off and run some errands. So hopefully ill get some garage time in! Ive gotta set up my bench. even thought about a couple quick shelves, or maybe just peg board.
> 
> Ill probably go pick up the parts washer and start hosing off a couple parts saws i have in boxes too. gonna be a good day



Hows the job going Mark?


----------



## AU_K2500

its going great. Madix uses a management software from SAP, which is a german company. Its a great software, and its the more used on the market, but its a royal PITA. but besides that Im learning solidworks, which is a 3d modeling software. Doing a lot of design work, coming up with new store fixtures and components.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I need to go mow some grass,but it may wait a little longer? May find something else I want to do? LOL



It's suppose to hit 94* here today. I would wait until the sun goes down to mow that grass.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> It's suppose to hit 94* here today. I would wait until the sun goes down to mow that grass.



Just came back in.Its HOT out there already! P on that grass till later! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

LOL !!!!!!

Bear on the loose in downtown Manchester | Local News - WMUR Home


----------



## sachsmo

too hot fer chainsawin',


Gotta get the ole ladys golf cart up to snuff.


(I need another chainsaw like a need another hole in me head)


----------



## dancan

I was outside for a minute to put the dog out , not too hot here for cuttin' .
I even managed to cut a couple of cookies ..........Mmmmm double chocolate chunk LOL .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!!!!
> 
> Bear on the loose in downtown Manchester | Local News - WMUR Home



That is funny! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> too hot fer chainsawin',
> 
> 
> Gotta get the ole ladys golf cart up to snuff.
> 
> 
> (I need another chainsaw like a need another hole in me head)



What does need have to do with CAD ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Would like to work on my splitter,but its way to hot sitting there in the sun! May just have to work on a couple saws! LOL They say T-Storms for Tues. hot as it is they could be some bad ones?


----------



## roncoinc

Weekly schedule.

Day #1 mow lawn
#2 plant fowers
#3 mow lawn
#4 plant trees
#5 mow lawn
#6 plant flowers
#7 mow lawn

Next week...... repeat #1 through #7
"
"
etc..


----------



## SawGarage

AU_K2500 said:


> hey Ron, you and jay make any good trades? cut down any trees?





AU_K2500 said:


> I wanna hear about Ron and Jays adventure...





roncoinc said:


> Actually he gave me a bar,i gave him some small parts was it for saw stuff.
> we went to yard sales,had lunch out and fixed a lawnmower



coupla little trades  


But, RON, you FORGOT to mention *all the BS *you gave me!!? lol. I'm not sure I traded for that :msp_confused:

Did you get the mower fixed 100%?? pulling that adapter was a B*TCH!!  

I KNEW I needed something else from ya :bang: course, I remembered halfway down 125! lol..


Last night, I was up to 1am boxing 4 boxes for stuff to other members... SORRY it took so long guys! But, ya'll be happy, I think  





Nice hangin out with ya again Ron! I'll see ya again in the fall! gotta try and get together 3-4 times a year.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Weekly schedule.
> 
> Day #1 mow lawn
> #2 plant fowers
> #3 mow lawn
> #4 plant trees
> #5 mow lawn
> #6 plant flowers
> #7 mow lawn
> 
> Next week...... repeat #1 through #7
> "
> "
> etc..



You forgot plant pumpkins,gords,watermellon,onions,etc. Then some where in there work on splitter and saws. Plus the SLUG naps! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

A good chance of more fruit trees! Already have 2 apple trees and 2 that should have 5 different kinds of fruit on them? Going to get a couple more apple trees while there on sale! LOL


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> coupla little trades
> 
> 
> But, RON, you FORGOT to mention *all the BS *you gave me!!? lol. I'm not sure I traded for that :msp_confused:
> 
> Did you get the mower fixed 100%?? pulling that adapter was a B*TCH!!
> 
> I KNEW I needed something else from ya :bang: course, I remembered halfway down 125! lol..
> 
> 
> Last night, I was up to 1am boxing 4 boxes for stuff to other members... SORRY it took so long guys! But, ya'll be happy, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice hangin out with ya again Ron! I'll see ya again in the fall! gotta try and get together 3-4 times a year.



Hope my stuff is in there getting mailed? LOL


----------



## tbone75

They say rain Mon. and Tues. now.Guess I better get to mowing while its 90 out there. :msp_sad: Ron you could come down and help! I have 2 mowers running! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

SawGarage said:


> coupla little trades
> 
> 
> But, RON, you FORGOT to mention *all the BS *you gave me!!? lol. I'm not sure I traded for that
> 
> Did you get the mower fixed 100%?? pulling that adapter was a B*TCH!!
> 
> I KNEW I needed something else from ya :bang: course, I remembered halfway down 125! lol..
> 
> Last night, I was up to 1am boxing 4 boxes for stuff to other members... SORRY it took so long guys! But, ya'll be happy, I think
> 
> Nice hangin out with ya again Ron! I'll see ya again in the fall! gotta try and get together 3-4 times a year.



And i thot i went light on the BS ??
%100 on the mower,even replaced the broken wheel..that for the maple farm lady,,will mentioned you helped and try to get a small jug for you 
email me on the forgotten part,,i forgot already 
Fall ?? still have all summer !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wasn`t a great day to go to the Island but it only showered a couple of times and we had shelter out there if needed. Got to run chainsaws for a couple of hours then clean up all the wood and brush. Had lunch and then cut the grass down on the lower level where we set up the spit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nice lookin Sugi on there Jerry....that looks that in might even handle pretty good...I meen for a Stihl and all 'n stuff......



That Sugi and chain came with that saw as well as the sirbrush painted one. It actually balances perfectly when held from the front top handle. I hand filed the chain cause it had been sharpened on a grinder, it does look really good in its work clothes.


----------



## dancan

I saw them showers followed by sunshine roll by here when I was looking ''Out there'' .
Any winter storm damage to island this year ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks like a different saw now! LOL Hows it cut?



Looks like a regular Stihl work chainsaw now, not a cream puff and it runs very well. I hand filed that chain that came with that bar and the saw, it had been done on a grinder but I knew I could impropve on that. It cuts and self feeds perfectly, I cleaned out the gullets and also lowered the rakers a couple of thou, that made it a perfect chain for hardwood. I just need to get some bigger hardwood in the yard to give it a real good workout. We will be clearing a roadway to a couple of building lots, then clear the lots to build a couple more houses on later this fall.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I saw them showers followed by sunshine roll by here when I was looking ''Out there'' .
> Any winter storm damage to island this year ?



Durn trees down everywhere out there Dan, many with the tops broken off or broke off 6-10 feet above the ground. Good thing is they will make good firewood for the roast if they even have one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hmmm . if I was to make up some 4'' plates to fit on the end of the crutches I wouldn't sink in the sand ......Is plaster waterproof ?



That may have worked for you to get around on the sand , the grass was 2' high out there already so getting through that would be tricky. You could coat the cast with spray on silicone and it will last through several severe wettings. Things got quite wet, the grass was wet, the trees were dripping and all the seating cept inside the camp got wet. Things dried up quickly once the sun came back out.


----------



## dancan

I'll wait for the next cast before I start to venture ''Out there'' .
Besides , how would I explain to the doc all the grass stains on this white cloth covered cast after he told me to keep my travelin' to a minimum , I think they used white on purpose .


----------



## tbone75

Finally!! Got all the mowing done! Took till 8:30 to finish it up. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'll wait for the next cast before I start to venture ''Out there'' .
> Besides , how would I explain to the doc all the grass stains on this white cloth covered cast after he told me to keep my travelin' to a minimum , I think they used white on purpose .



Yeah, that white cotton stains up really easily, the silicone might help some to prtevent the stains but there would still be some telltale evidence from making a trip out there.


----------



## tbone75

Dan you just wait till you get walking papers from the Dr. I bet Jerry has some of them nut splitters your OL can borrow!


----------



## dancan

I should have got it Scotch Guarded or made a heavy duty nylon sock to go over it LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I should have got it Scotch Guarded or made a heavy duty nylon sock to go over it LOL .



If it gets dirty,just spray paint it white! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan you just wait till you get walking papers from the Dr. I bet Jerry has some of them nut splitters your OL can borrow!



Think I can find a couple of them....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

The best advice I can give is wait til things heal up a bunch more, there will be trips out to the Island all season, usually last trip out there is to pick cranberries just before Thanksgiving.


----------



## farrell

evening fellas! whats new?

here is the new truck






here is the new gun the wife bought me


----------



## farrell

so yesterday i was at my mom and dads............my mom says can you look at your dads saw......i said whats the problem he says he can only get the starter cord out about 6" and it rips it out of his hand. he has a stihl ms310................i put it to full choke pull it fires right up! he says.....hmmm never does that for me! i pulled on with out a issue. now mind you my dad is almost 70 and not near what he used to be. so i got talkin to my mom and one brother about gettin him a lighter easier to start saw for fathers day. my thoughts are a husky 353, 346, or 450. what would you guys most recomend? he likes my 350 thats all he used last summer.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> so yesterday i was at my mom and dads............my mom says can you look at your dads saw......i said whats the problem he says he can only get the starter cord out about 6" and it rips it out of his hand. he has a stihl ms310................i put it to full choke pull it fires right up! he says.....hmmm never does that for me! i pulled on with out a issue. now mind you my dad is almost 70 and not near what he used to be. so i got talkin to my mom and one brother about gettin him a lighter easier to start saw for fathers day. my thoughts are a husky 353, 346, or 450. what would you guys most recomend? he likes my 350 thats all he used last summer.



He can start the 350 and likes it.That would be what I would get him.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> He can start the 350 and likes it.That would be what I would get him.



thanks john that was my first thought


----------



## farrell

not to mention my husky 350 runs circles around his stihl ms310!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> Hope my stuff is in there getting mailed? LOL



Of *COURSE!!* Ron told me I need to treat you well, as he holds a special place in his heart for you...after all, you gave him his 1st silver Dolmar  lol oke:

Wife is going in for mouth surgery tomorrow :taped: :msp_ohmy: SO, the packages might not roll out till Wed  I HATE being this busy 



roncoinc said:


> And i thot i went light on the BS ??
> %100 on the mower,even replaced the broken wheel..that for the maple farm lady,,will mentioned you helped and try to get a small jug for you
> email me on the forgotten part,,i forgot already
> Fall ?? still have all summer !!



The BS was good  Ah, good deal on the mower for the maple farm lady...DAT some goo-stuff  Good point on all summer, LOL!!! It's still SPRING. 


DUH.


----------



## dancan

Morning is here if you ZZZSlackerz wanted to know .


----------



## dancan

Geez , the teenage daughter is up and getting ready for school before you slackazzez .


----------



## roncoinc

I wouldnt be so slack if i didnt stay up after midnight reading !!


----------



## dancan

Can't make it that far most of the time and I'm still trying to catch up from them nurses and their ''4 hour check to see if your still alive'' routine LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All ZZZZlackness preveils this mornin......daughter is now an alumni of the highschool/Academy I graduated from.........an excellent day for an out door graduation...she picked up 4 more scholarships......one to the tune of $15,000.00.........went to two grad parties yesterday/last night.........Cantdog is a tad dog-eared this mornin........there were amber fluids involved...I'll be back.......later......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...........zzzzzzzzzz........


----------



## dancan

Sure sounds like that was a great day you and your family had 




But your stihl ZZZSlackin' !


----------



## tbone75

Slacking Slug checking in. LOL Between 8 hrs. mowing and the rain moving in,I may be Super Slug today! Can't hardly move! LOL


----------



## komatsuvarna

Raining here now . Thats alright, we need it!


----------



## tbone75

komatsuvarna said:


> Raining here now . Thats alright, we need it!



We need it too! Getting tired of watering these plants! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

[QUOTE 




But your stihl ZZZSlackin' ![/QUOTE]

Yeah I stihl am...but just got a call and have to be at the jobsite like 10 mins ago.......damn Monday people all to hell!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But your stihl ZZZSlackin' !



Yeah I stihl am...but just got a call and have to be at the jobsite like 10 mins ago.......damn Monday people all to hell!!![/QUOTE]

Good luck!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All ZZZZlackness preveils this mornin......daughter is now an alumni of the highschool/Academy I graduated from.........an excellent day for an out door graduation...she picked up 4 more scholarships......one to the tune of $15,000.00.........went to two grad parties yesterday/last night.........Cantdog is a tad dog-eared this mornin........there were amber fluids involved...I'll be back.......later......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...........zzzzzzzzzz........



Sounds like a great time! I know your very proud of your daughter !! She done very very good! My oldest did very good too! She had everything but books paid for!The youngest got about half of hers paid for.Don't ask me what all they got? Been way to long ago! LOL All I know it saved me a pile of money! LOL Really sucks though,youngest stihl hasn't found a full time job? A teacher that graduated with several honers can't find a teaching job anywhere close to here? Obama sure is changing things ain't he! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Wasn't suppose to rain till this afternoon? Already is,stihl had a couple things I wanted to get done outside before it did! Just can't move at all yet. Even went for 2 walks around the yard to get things loose,didn't help LOL Soon as I can get going I am working on the 621 and the P70 ! I want to hear them both run today!


----------



## tbone75

I see Adam down there. LOL Very nice truck you got! What is that gun you have there? Looks good too!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Wasn't suppose to rain till this afternoon? Already is,stihl had a couple things I wanted to get done outside before it did! Just can't move at all yet. Even went for 2 walks around the yard to get things loose,didn't help LOL Soon as I can get going I am working on the 621 and the P70 ! I want to hear them both run today!



Go plant flowers !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Go plant flowers !!



Think I did all the flowers for now? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I was going to plant more onions,can't find any onion sets anywhere around here? I always plant them twice a year about a month apart.Guess I will try and order some?


----------



## tbone75

All the farms around here,I had to go buy cow poop by the bag at Lowe's ! Just ain't right!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I see Adam down there. LOL Very nice truck you got! What is that gun you have there? Looks good too!



thanks lil buddy! love the truck! the gun is a taurus "el juex" (spanish for "the judge") polished stainless gold accents and maple grips! only a 1000 made! the wife did a good job!


----------



## Cantdog

Good luck on that 621 John....it should go together pretty quick and easy...those are very nice saws to work on.....I suspect you'll really get to like that saw....a tad heavy perhaps but a good smooth cutter...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good luck on that 621 John....it should go together pretty quick and easy...those are very nice saws to work on.....I suspect you'll really get to like that saw....a tad heavy perhaps but a good smooth cutter...



Thanks again for the parts! Shouldn't take much to get it going.Just got to get me going! LOL Your bars should be there today! Now you need to put together a couple more saws for them! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> thanks lil buddy! love the truck! the gun is a taurus "el juex" (spanish for "the judge") polished stainless gold accents and maple grips! only a 1000 made! the wife did a good job!



Nothing wrong with a Taurus.The got all the molds and dies from S&W LOL You forgot one important thing? What caliber is it? The cylinder looks real long? The grips look real nice!But if you shoot a lot get some rubber ones for it.A lot easier on the hand! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nothing wrong with a Taurus.The got all the molds and dies from S&W LOL You forgot one important thing? What caliber is it? The cylinder looks real long? The grips look real nice!But if you shoot a lot get some rubber ones for it.A lot easier on the hand! LOL



its .45 colt/.410 ga. shoots both and the wood grips are much more comfy than the factory rubber ones!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> its .45 colt/.410 ga. shoots both and the wood grips are much more comfy than the factory rubber ones!



OK I was thinking it could be one of them!That long cylinder! LOL I like that 45 colt ! If them grips feel better I would leave it just like that! They sure look good!!


----------



## farrell

its pretty nice! makes a nice loud bang:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Them make a real fine house gun with 410 loaded in it!


----------



## tbone75

Found onion sets on fleabay ! LOL See Ron I do plant stuff to eat too!


----------



## dancan

I had my brother pick me up to get a few things done this am . While I was ''Out there'' , I went to the shop and picked up a couple of my saws to clean up but the foot is tellin' me ''Next week maybe'' unless I can do it sitting with the leg up LOL .


John , you need to add this to your rideon to get your production up so you have more time available to plant more flowers .







:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I had my brother pick me up to get a few things done this am . While I was ''Out there'' , I went to the shop and picked up a couple of my saws to clean up but the foot is tellin' me ''Next week maybe'' unless I can do it sitting with the leg up LOL .
> 
> 
> John , you need to add this to your rideon to get your production up so you have more time available to plant more flowers .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Great idea there Dancan't ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The rain held off for me! Got some things moved around to get into the wood pile.Got some wood coming in!Traded a saw for some fire wood! Then I transplanted some cuke plants.Got some pickle bush plants started to try this year.The plants don't get very big and have lots of pickle size cukes on them! See Ron!!!!! More eating stuff! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Pretty bad when there's more fighting going on in chain filing and Hosekee announcement threads than in a fight thread LOL , must be sumthin' in the air .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The rain held off for me! Got some things moved around to get into the wood pile.Got some wood coming in!Traded a saw for some fire wood! Then I transplanted some cuke plants.Got some pickle bush plants started to try this year.The plants don't get very big and have lots of pickle size cukes on them! See Ron!!!!! More eating stuff! :hmm3grin2orange:



MEH,,,,you just planted em cause they got lots a purdy flowers !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> MEH,,,,you just planted em cause they got lots a purdy flowers !!



Danged old MEEN azz Smurf! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

guess what came in the mail today!? two days early in fact!


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> guess what came in the mail today!? two days early in fact!



Is it odourous like a skunk???.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is it odourous like a skunk???.......:hmm3grin2orange:



it actually has a very nice aroma. smells like 80cc of raw power! 

Unlike some people on here, I cant distinguish this odor that some people seem to smell on certain ethnicities of saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> it actually has a very nice aroma. smells like 80cc of raw power!
> 
> Unlike some people on here, I cant distinguish this odor that some people seem to smell on certain ethnicities of saws.



Can you distinguish color? Ifn its all orange then it smells.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> it actually has a very nice aroma. smells like 80cc of raw power!
> 
> Unlike some people on here, I cant distinguish this odor that some people seem to smell on certain ethnicities of saws.



put a plug in and fire it up !
will die out about 2in into the cut 
Jerry may know what it is,being a husky fan and all..
carb maybe.
oh,need a bar and chain 
runs nice if not cutting LOL !!
get to hear the noise anyway !
your pm box is full.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can you distinguish color? Ifn its all orange then it smells.....:hmm3grin2orange:



it does have some orange on it....lol. I will admit on saw thats STILL stinking up garage. Its MINI and its Yellow....Cant seem to give it away.


----------



## tbone75

OK Pappy Smurf!! I just planted more radishes! No flowers on them :msp_razz: Unless you let them go to seed :msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> it does have some orange on it....lol. I will admit on saw thats STILL stinking up garage. Its MINI and its Yellow....Cant seem to give it away.



Send Mini Mac`s to your enemies.........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK Pappy Smurf!! I just planted more radishes! No flowers on them :msp_razz: Unless you let them go to seed :msp_tongue:



GOOD !! now plant some bacon and you'r all set.
if far enuf north plant candian bacon


----------



## tbone75

Didn't get any saw work done,didn't rain enough LOL Just can't be inside when its so nice outside!


----------



## AU_K2500

I would, but jon wont give me his address out there in Cali.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> GOOD !! now plant some bacon and you'r all set.
> if far enuf north plant candian bacon



Canadian back bacon, slow cured.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> I would, but jon wont give me his address out there in Cali.



He`s very crafty......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> put a plug in and fire it up !
> will die out about 2in into the cut
> Jerry may know what it is,being a husky fan and all..
> carb maybe.
> oh,need a bar and chain
> runs nice if not cutting LOL !!
> get to hear the noise anyway !
> your pm box is full.



hmm, im sure ill figure it out eventually with the help of some folks on here....

Inbox is fixed. thanks.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> GOOD !! now plant some bacon and you'r all set.
> if far enuf north plant candian bacon



My BIL was getting a couple pigs?Not sure what happen to that? I like bacon :msp_thumbsup: Not so much on that Candian stuff? Bout the same as ham to me?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Canadian back bacon, slow cured.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Just mini ham!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My BIL was getting a couple pigs?Not sure what happen to that? I like bacon :msp_thumbsup: Not so much on that Candian stuff? Bout the same as ham to me?



Pepper corn with maple glaze................


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> My BIL was getting a couple pigs?Not sure what happen to that? I like bacon :msp_thumbsup: Not so much on that Candian stuff? Bout the same as ham to me?



Im with the slug. Candian bacon is like all other things candian.....ill leave it at that


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pepper corn with maple glaze................



That sounds good!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Im with the slug. Candian bacon is like all other things candian.....ill leave it at that



It just ain't BACON !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Send Mini Mac`s to your enemies.........:hmm3grin2orange:



Just send it to Mrs. Jim like I do :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just mini ham!



Thats all it is,from the back of the critter..
sometimes called "back" bacon..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats all it is,from the back of the critter..
> sometimes called "back" bacon..



My Dad like that crap they call fresh side. YUK !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Im with the slug. Candian bacon is like all other things candian.....ill leave it at that



Yep COLD !


----------



## roncoinc

I think Mark should post a pic of his new saw


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think Mark should post a pic of his new saw



Yep he better do that!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Yep he better do that!



i will soon as we get back from dinner! PIZZA time!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I think Mark should post a pic of his new saw



Wait til I get my welding helmet on so it don`t hurt my eyes so. Every time I have to look at Husky picts I need to wash my eyes out with bleach.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wait til I get my welding helmet on so it don`t hurt my eyes so. Every time I have to look at Husky picts I need to wash my eyes out with bleach.......:hmm3grin2orange:



Sissy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sissy :hmm3grin2orange:



My eyes must be sensitive to beta or gamma rays coming off those things, or maybe its like onions, they make my eyes hurt to.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My eyes must be sensitive to beta or gamma rays coming off those things, or maybe its like onions, they make my eyes hurt to.



BS alert! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Ok everybody.....and jerry






WHAT IS THAT THUMB SCREW THROUGH THE HANDLE???? LOOKS "AFTERMARKET"....


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Ok everybody.....and jerry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IS THAT THUMB SCREW THROUGH THE HANDLE???? LOOKS "AFTERMARKET"....



:cool2::cool2:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Ok everybody.....and jerry
> 
> WHAT IS THAT THUMB SCREW THROUGH THE HANDLE???? LOOKS "AFTERMARKET"....
> 
> 
> Thats the brake flag adjuster.


----------



## tbone75

Sure is clean! Thanks,now I have an idea what mine looks like. LOL Hope its not pink! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure is clean! Thanks,now I have an idea what mine looks like. LOL Hope its not pink! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see Jerry has his shades on! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Sure is clean! Thanks,now I have an idea what mine looks like. LOL Hope its not pink! LOL



you said its coming in this week? right? we will have to compare. ill trade you your husky B&C and brake assembly for.....umm....well...you wont need it, not like you can start it anyway!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> you said its coming in the week? right? we will have to compare. ill trade you you husky B&C and brake assembly for.....umm....well...you wont need it, not like you can start it anyway!!!



Jay-Cub said it should be here Tues.? Bet I can start it once! :help:


----------



## tbone75

Find something to trade me Mark! You could use 2 of them! One for each hand! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Jay-Cub said it should be here Tues.? Bet I can start it once! :help:



yeah, just shoot me a pm after you dislocate your shoulder and break your hip!!! lol


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Find something to trade me Mark! You could use 2 of them! One for each hand! :hmm3grin2orange:



i already gave away my best saw...so guys got it sitting on a shelf! :msp_tongue:

on second thought, ive got a mini mac, and box with 2 3-25's in pieces


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> yeah, just shoot me a pm after you dislocate your shoulder and break your hip!!! lol



Sure is a lot of smart azzes in here tonight :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Got a heavy little package from from Frazeyburg today...very nice......I owe you big time John.

Four old large mount Jonsereds bars.....3 brand new, a Sandvik, a Winsor with Jonsereds Logo and a hardnose with the Jonsereds Logo not sure of the makers brand on that one and another winsor that is real beat but I can probably regrind the edges back to convex if the slot is deep enough but that one is sketchy at best. These bars in this mount paterrn are very hard to find NOS..the only place to buy new is Tilton's. Though not a fan of hardnose bars this one will look super mounted on my 601 which is used only at GTGs and just enough excercise around here to keep it running. Plus it frees up another near new 18" Winsor!!!

Jerry....I don't suppose you have any winsor sprocket tip rivets kicking around in your stash???


----------



## pioneerguy600

:fart::fart::fart::bad_smelly::bad_smelly:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> i already gave away my best saw...so guys got it sitting on a shelf! :msp_tongue:
> 
> on second thought, ive got a mini mac, and box with 2 3-25's in pieces



Looks darn good sitting there too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

hey john, if you havent given them all away, you got any bars thatll fit a large mount husky?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey john, if you havent given them all away, you got any bars thatll fit a large mount husky?



Nope,going to need one myself.


----------



## roncoinc

Husky,,dolkita,,same..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Husky,,dolkita,,same..



Yep! Only got enough for the Kita and Dolmars! That saw handle a 30" bar? I can borrow one from another saw to try it out. LOL


----------



## tbone75

If I can start it and then pick it up? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I see the ZZZSlackerz are hard at it , slackin' the day away .


----------



## Cantdog

MMMMMM hot coffee....good to have you back on schedule in the mornin Dan!!!! LOL!!


----------



## dancan

The schedule is pretty much on track , it just takes a little longer to get downstairs and get the day going .
I was looking at my hands and I don't recognize them any more , not a speck af grease anywhere , they look like they belong to a pencil pusher except for the scars LOL . Could someone send me some bar lube or graphite so I can get some colour back in them ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The schedule is pretty much on track , it just takes a little longer to get downstairs and get the day going .
> I was looking at my hands and I don't recognize them any more , not a speck af grease anywhere , they look like they belong to a pencil pusher except for the scars LOL . Could someone send me some bar lube or graphite so I can get some colour back in them ?



No problem...I'll send ya up a pint of my finest used 15-40 URSA from my 7.3 Ford...that should you last a while if only used on the hands......let me know if you need more....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> No problem...I'll send ya up a pint of my finest used 15-40 URSA from my 7.3 Ford...that should you last a while if only used on the hands......let me know if you need more....



Nuthin' like used diesel engine crankcase oil for stain LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

Oh man,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,that was a failed chili experement !!
almost made myself sleep outside last nite !!
in the trash it goes,aint even gonna save the container


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,that was a failed chili experement !!
> almost made myself sleep outside last nite !!
> in the trash it goes,aint even gonna save the container



Now that's funny LOL .
Did you get the recipe from Whoskavana ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,that was a failed chili experement !!
> almost made myself sleep outside last nite !!
> in the trash it goes,aint even gonna save the container



OL kick you out of bed too?:msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Now that's funny LOL .
> Did you get the recipe from Whoskavana ?



Just remembered where i smelled that smell before !
it was all over the place when i worked last summer at the stihl dealership


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OL kick you out of bed too?:msp_tongue:



She been gone for days,,grand kids i think.

cucumber BUSHES ??
like blueberry bushes ?
rose bushes ?

go mow the lawn !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> She been gone for days,,grand kids i think.
> 
> cucumber BUSHES ??
> like blueberry bushes ?
> rose bushes ?
> 
> go mow the lawn !



Nah,all mowed up for a couple days.  You need to plant some flowers for when she gets back! :msp_wink:


----------



## dancan

Here's what you need John , just got listed this am so act fast , you'll be able to get that lawn done real fast and have all kinds of time to plant LOL .


----------



## dancan

Should we call you "Farmer John'' or ''Flower John'' ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nah,all mowed up for a couple days.  You need to plant some flowers for when she gets back! :msp_wink:



She planted some in containers and got hanging baskets of them,aint gonna waste valuable vegetable growing area on something caint eat.

Dont mow but i gotta take the strimmer out and whack some stuff down around here,starting to look like a jungle again.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Here's what you need John , just got listed this am so act fast , you'll be able to get that lawn done real fast and have all kinds of time to plant LOL .



I could use one of them! But got to have a tractor to pull it with. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Should we call you "Farmer John'' or ''Flower John'' ?



Isnt being named after a toilet bad enough ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> She planted some in containers and got hanging baskets of them,aint gonna waste valuable vegetable growing area on something caint eat.
> 
> Dont mow but i gotta take the strimmer out and whack some stuff down around here,starting to look like a jungle again.



I use spray weed whacker. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Should we call you "Farmer John'' or ''Flower John'' ?



:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Isnt being named after a toilet bad enough ??



Ya got a point there.Smart azz old smurf :msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ya got a point there.Smart azz old smurf :msp_razz:



Taint very often i wake up in a good mood 

would be better if i didnt smell like a stihl


----------



## tbone75

Bout time I go take a Ron and wipe my Dan :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bout time I go take a Ron and wipe my Dan :hmm3grin2orange:



Make sure you use the "john" LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Taint very often i wake up in a good mood
> 
> would be better if i didnt smell like a stihl



No body but you to blame! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Make sure you use the "john" LOL !!



Yep,ya got me on that one! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Found out this lectric cigg stuffer don't work fer chit if its real humid!Had to use the hand crank job.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Found out this lectric cigg stuffer don't work fer chit if its real humid!Had to use the hand crank job.



Need to dry your weed a little more ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Need to dry your weed a little more ?



Sitting here with the fan in the window at night.The humidity goes way up!Makes the weed to moist to work right.Only does that like now,when its ready to rain any sec. I could just shut the window and turn the A/C up,but I like fresh air better. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Heres one for you John.

ECHO CHAINSAW CS-6700


----------



## dancan

John must be out plantin' flowers again .


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> Heres one for you John.
> 
> ECHO CHAINSAW CS-6700



shucks, Ron... that's a GOOD price for that saw! You should go buy it  oke:


----------



## farrell

afternoon all!
startin to storm here!
off to work shortly for 12 hours of load, push green button, unload, repeat:msp_thumbdn:.............but the money is nice:msp_thumbup:


----------



## farrell

john found you something
husqvarna 372 chainsaw
Pioneer//Partner Chainsaw//50cc


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> afternoon all!
> startin to storm here!
> off to work shortly for 12 hours of load, push green button, unload, repeat:msp_thumbdn:.............but the money is nice:msp_thumbup:



If a fellow can do that job sittin' down all day , I'll take it !


----------



## dancan

That Pioneer sure looks nice .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Heres one for you John.
> 
> ECHO CHAINSAW CS-6700



I like that one!Price is right too. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john found you something
> husqvarna 372 chainsaw
> Pioneer//Partner Chainsaw//50cc



That 5000Plus looks real good!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I like that one!Price is right too. LOL



Go for the Pioneer , a lot more saw !


----------



## tbone75

No flower planting today.Had to go mow the berry patch paths for Mom and the OL. Got to have them berries! And they don't like walking in head high weeds. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Go for the Pioneer , a lot more saw !



Why not both? :hmm3grin2orange: The 372 I don't need,got the 365 and the 2065 LOL


----------



## tbone75

Had a late lunch.To busy playing out in the weeds. LOL


----------



## tbone75

A little something for the MEEN azzes :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Yep had left over pizza for lunch! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Why not both? :hmm3grin2orange: The 372 I don't need,got the 365 and the 2065 LOL



372's seem to pop up for 300 to 400 often , 5000+'s not so often .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 372's seem to pop up for 300 to 400 often , 5000+'s not so often .



Sure don't ! I have been looking for one,or the J-Red 490/590 too! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got this 2065 and the BB top end for it.Just don't need a 372 very bad,other than I don't have one :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I'm pretty sure the 5000+ is the peak of development and some say that it is more saw than the 346 , I gave one to Jerry but I never ran it , I might have to ''borrow'' it to compare .


----------



## farrell

i thought the pioneer looked pretty nice myself. lots of saws on the local craigslist lately!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Got this 2065 and the BB top end for it.Just don't need a 372 very bad,other than I don't have one :hmm3grin2orange:



The 2065 is a better looking and sleeker saw than the 372 .

Did you get that 5000+ yet or you going to let that one slip by ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm pretty sure the 5000+ is the peak of development and some say that it is more saw than the 346 , I gave one to Jerry but I never ran it , I might have to ''borrow'' it to compare .



I have heard nothing but good stuff about them saws! May have to try for that one.Looks in real good shape!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The 2065 is a better looking and sleeker saw than the 372 .
> 
> Did you get that 5000+ yet or you going to let that one slip by ? :hmm3grin2orange:



I sent Adam a pm!


----------



## tbone75

I like that Eeko too! LOL All the Eekos I have and had were very smooth running saws!


----------



## tbone75

Sent the guy a email about the 5000.If I don't hear back tonight I will try and call him?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I like that Eeko too! LOL All the Eekos I have and had were very smooth running saws!



I have one little Eeko , it's enough .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I have one little Eeko , it's enough .



I have a couple few :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sent the guy a email about the 5000.If I don't hear back tonight I will try and call him?



From the ad 


'' Due to spammar traffic it's best to call me. TG 72.........''

You best call .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> From the ad
> 
> 
> '' Due to spammar traffic it's best to call me. TG 72.........''
> 
> You best call .



Just found 2 J-Red 490's on flea-bay! May get one of them?


----------



## dancan

Here's a quote from the archives .




SawTroll said:


> No, I don't believe that is true - it is an "E-lux Jonsered".
> 
> As far as I know, the 490 (44 mm bore - 48.7 cc) is basically the same saw at the Husky 50, and both are based on the Partner P5000 design.
> 
> About the same is the case with the 590 (45 mm bore - 50.8 cc), which is basically the same as the Husky 50 Spesial and 51.



I still think the 5000+ is better but I'm sure someone with more hands on should be able to clear the air .


----------



## Cantdog

Not me...to new...LOL...though I do have a 590 that is well used and haven't figured out if it's parts saw or a builder...don't know much about them as they came along after I had tied the can on Jonsered as a company and I grouped them (mistakenly) with the other 5XX series...


----------



## roncoinc

Lotta money for that 5000+ ,, i was leary of paying $50 for the one i got..
i would not compare them to a husky 50 or 51 at all.
i still think the Jred 590 is a 5000+.
but what do i know ?? my bacon comes from pork BELLY's instead of the back !!


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> .... I'm sure someone with more hands on should be able to clear the air .





roncoinc said:


> Lotta money for that 5000+ ,, i was leary of paying $50 for the one i got..
> i would not compare them to a husky 50 or 51 at all.
> i still think the Jred 590 is a 5000+.
> but what do i know ?? my bacon comes from pork BELLY's instead of the back !!



See John , I said someone with more hands on would pipe up and it wasn't sawtroll it was the blue ...... .
'Bout that bacon thing , I prefer pork belly bacon , we have both to choose from :biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> See John , I said someone with more hands on would pipe up and it wasn't sawtroll it was the blue ...... .
> 'Bout that bacon thing , I prefer pork belly bacon , we have both to choose from :biggrin:



Yeh Dan,we have both to choose from too.
Now ,,spiced up,flovored up ham IS sure good for breakfast,wouldnt want to make a meal of it tho.
A regular smoked ham i can make a meal of and is sure some good 
the pork belly we can get all sorts of ways,maple flavored,hickory smoked,etc..
pork fat done up crisp is to die for,,and you will if you eat to much ! LOL !!
BACON = meat candy


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Yeh Dan,we have both to choose from too.
> Now ,,spiced up,flovored up ham IS sure good for breakfast,wouldnt want to make a meal of it tho.
> A regular smoked ham i can make a meal of and is sure some good
> the pork belly we can get all sorts of ways,maple flavored,hickory smoked,etc..
> pork fat done up crisp is to die for,,and you will if you eat to much ! LOL !!
> BACON = meat candy



Exactly ! Mmmmmmm candy .


----------



## roncoinc

HEY !!! Dancant and John !!! 
check THIS out ! LOL !! 

Burger King bets on bacon sundae for summertime: Associated Press Business News - MSN Money


----------



## dancan

Bacon on ice cream , I don't know ....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Bacon on ice cream , I don't know ....



Mmmmmmmmmm, bacon bits on vanilla icecream, mmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm, bacon bits on vanilla icecream, mmmmmmmmmmm......





HaHaHa!!!..... sounds like a heart attack in a cone to me...if you could keep it down LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HEY !!! Dancant and John !!!
> check THIS out ! LOL !!
> 
> Burger King bets on bacon sundae for summertime: Associated Press Business News - MSN Money



They just messed up good BACON !! YUK !!


----------



## tbone75

Robin....Them bars show up?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!!!..... sounds like a heart attack in a cone to me...if you could keep it down LOL!!!



I could eat a quart at one setting, wonder how much good that would do the arteries....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They just messed up good BACON !! YUK !!



Naw....they just messed up good icecream......LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin....Them bars show up?



Yes John...Yesterday just as you said...I guess you missed my post last night on page 3272 post # 49079.......thanks again... great bars well... except oneLOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Robin....Them bars show up?



Man,,that is so " YESTERDAY " !!
you cant keep up anymore ??
we gotta have the "cripple" guy keep you up to date ??
you been smelling to many roses or what ??
ya GOTTA read EVERY page !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Naw....they just messed up good icecream......LOL



I dunno,,ice cream like candy,,bacon is meat candy,,,cold bacon tho i dunno ??


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Naw....they just messed up good icecream......LOL



I'm with you ....I gotta say there is hardly anything that tops icecream in my book....lifelong favorite!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes John...Yesterday just as you said...I guess you missed my post last night on page 3272 post # 49079.......thanks again... great bars well... except oneLOL!!!



I sure miss a lot of chit on here! :msp_confused: What is with one of them? I goof?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Man,,that is so " YESTERDAY " !!
> you cant keep up anymore ??
> we gotta have the "cripple" guy keep you up to date ??
> you been smelling to many roses or what ??
> ya GOTTA read EVERY page !



You see the pic I put on today? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I sure miss a lot of chit on here! :msp_confused: What is with one of them? I goof?



No goof ....just that one used Winsor is about used up.....worn to a concave shape on both sides...not sure I can rehab it or not ......all the rest were brand new and very very cool/good..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dunno,,ice cream like candy,,bacon is meat candy,,,cold bacon tho i dunno ??



Cold bacon is good too! Just not on ice cream!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No goof ....just that one used Winsor is about used up.....worn to a concave shape on both sides...not sure I can rehab it or not ......all the rest were brand new and very very cool/good..



3 out 4 ain't bad! LOL Just scrap that other one.


----------



## tbone75

Just in case old meen azz forgot. :hmm3grin2orange: Getting close to owing me 20 bucks! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> 3 out 4 ain't bad! LOL Just scrap that other one.



I'll give it a shot on the edge sander...if the slot is deep enough I can probably bring it back...just have to see when I get time...3 out of 4 is way better than my usual average!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

didnt get a chance to run to the store today, but i found a place near work, and on my lunch break tomorrow im gonna run out and get a plug for the 480 CD. While im there ill see what they got in the way of large mount bars....

Hey Ron, heard from Jay? wonder if those packages are going out tomorrow?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just in case old meen azz forgot. :hmm3grin2orange: Getting close to owing me 20 bucks! :hmm3grin2orange:



I saw that !!
with MEEN being normal it dont count less i get meener,,and that cant happen ! 
mmmm,,,, pizza with bacon on it !!


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Just in case old meen azz forgot. :hmm3grin2orange: Getting close to owing me 20 bucks! :hmm3grin2orange:



Its OK Ron! If you wasn't picking on me I would think you was mad at me! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey John, what ever happened to the dolmar that you had enough parts to make like 4 out of.....


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> didnt get a chance to run to the store today, but i found a place near work, and on my lunch break tomorrow im gonna run out and get a plug for the 480 CD. While im there ill see what they got in the way of large mount bars....
> 
> Hey Ron, heard from Jay? wonder if those packages are going out tomorrow?



BPMR7A NGK.
Havent heard from the flake 
that was fur you jay if you see this..
the guy DRINKS maple syrup !! gets a sugar buzz !! gotta account for that you know


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey John, what ever happened to the dolmar that you had enough parts to make like 4 out of.....



That reminded me,,,,,,,,,,, found another project saw today..........
Then AGAIN i had to run in to go to the JOHN after that bad chili i ate last nite and have forgoten after my mind was off it.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey John, what ever happened to the dolmar that you had enough parts to make like 4 out of.....



Stihl in a big pile! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That reminded me,,,,,,,,,,, found another project saw today..........
> Then AGAIN i had to run in to go to the JOHN after that bad chili i ate last nite and have forgoten after my mind was off it.



OK! Your up to 40 bucks you owe me now! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That reminded me,,,,,,,,,,, found another project saw today..........
> Then AGAIN i had to run in to go to the JOHN after that bad chili i ate last nite and have forgoten after my mind was off it.



I opened the door to get out some SD parts, 40-50 project saws tried to follow me out the door, had to force them back in....no Huskies....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> That reminded me,,,,,,,,,,, found another project saw today..........
> Then AGAIN i had to run in to go to the JOHN after that bad chili i ate last nite and have forgoten after my mind was off it.



lol, what type of saw?


----------



## tbone75

The first 490 went way to high for me! 135 with a scored P&C ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

No saws today from Jay-Cub?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> lol, what type of saw?



FORGOT !!!
got a bunch tho anyway.
got ear plugs for when you fire up that beast ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The first 490 went way to high for me! 135 with a scored P&C ! LOL



Stihl 028 AV Wood Boss chainsaw

dayton chainsaw


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Stihl 028 AV Wood Boss chainsaw
> 
> dayton chainsaw



That Dayton looks good.And they would ship it sounds like.Just not real sure I want one of them? 028 nah LOL Jerry saw there!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> FORGOT !!!
> got a bunch tho anyway.
> got ear plugs for when you fire up that beast ??



ive got plenty of PPE. hearing protection, i have plenty. 
It just looks loud.....


----------



## dancan

There , I let the ZZZSlackerz get an extra hour of Z's .
Nappy time is over the day's a wastetin' !


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> .... While im there ill see what they got in the way of large mount bars....



Here's a good deal on a bar
Bailey's - Carlton 22" Powermatch Chainsaw Bar 76 Drive Links
or even better
Bailey's - 20" Carlton Premium Sprocket Tip Chainsaw Bar


----------



## dancan

Darn , muh coffee's empty , looks like I'll have to push the ''I need a refill'' button .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Here's a good deal on a bar
> Bailey's - Carlton 22" Powermatch Chainsaw Bar 76 Drive Links
> or even better
> Bailey's - 20" Carlton Premium Sprocket Tip Chainsaw Bar



Yes that is a good deal on the silver one. I have of those in 20" X .058... those ones are made in Germany. Good quality but a tad heavy like all German stuff.....The first one I got on special from Bailey's for $24.95 with a loop of Woodland Pro chain....I liked it so much that I later bought another B&C combo of the same but had to pay $39.95 for the pair...stihl not a bad deal but not is good as $25.00!!!


----------



## dancan

If shipping from the other side of the world wasn't the killer of the deal I'd pick up a couple myself , I'd mod them to fit my saws . 4 of them 20''s is about the price of 1 up here :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

Now thet thar is some rain !

Interactive radar - New Hampshire weather forecast - WMUR News 9


----------



## dancan

Isn't all that green just showing where the grass grows ?
John would sure have fun mowing there LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Now thet thar is some rain !
> 
> Interactive radar - New Hampshire weather forecast - WMUR News 9



Yep I've been watching it move this way since 5:30...just starting here right now...I guess those big carrage house doors I am hanging will have to wait...got 2 fit to the holes yesterday two more to go...tomorrow LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Rough nite for me and the coons. LOL Couldn't sleep so I was watching for coons,2 more won't be back! LOL Both of them were headed right for my fresh planted radish patch. They dug up my first patch too.That is why I only got half that patch growing!


----------



## dancan

Spread some of Ron's chilli around your garden , that should keep the busy for a while lol .
Did you have any luck on the 5000+


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Spread some of Ron's chilli around your garden , that should keep the busy for a while lol .
> Did you have any luck on the 5000+



I bet that chili would run anything off! :msp_scared: Nothing on the 5000,guess I will have to call if I want it. If they will come down on the price some,I may take it? I don't want to give that much for one,I know I can find one cheaper sometime? LOL


----------



## dancan

Could someone call my wife and ask her why I can't find any "right'' shoes if my left foot is in a cast ? I mean really , I know I bought my shoes in pairs .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Could someone call my wife and ask her why I can't find any "right'' shoes if my left foot is in a cast ? I mean really , I know I bought my shoes in pairs .



Ever think she is telling you something? :hmm3grin2orange: Stihl think the nut splitters would work better :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

She may be telling you Dancan't ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

About forgot! Have 4 chains to sharpen for the guy bringing me wood! Said he had another load for today.I traded him a Craftsman/Poulan 3300 for 3 pickup loads of wood. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Home for lunch...raining pretty good out there. That's a good deal John...tell him I got 3-4 of those over in th "merican saw section I 'd trade for 3 pickup loads.....LOL!!!

Back to the shop....in the midst of rehabing the antique hardware that goes on these 4 carragehouse doors... have to make three new strike plates to match the old as someone hacksawed the lock bales off 2 to get the doors open........sometime in the last 100 yrs....the other is just missing...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Home for lunch...raining pretty good out there. That's a good deal John...tell him I got 3-4 of those over in th "merican saw section I 'd trade for 3 pickup loads.....LOL!!!
> 
> Back to the shop....in the midst of rehabing the antique hardware that goes on these 4 carragehouse doors... have to make three new strike plates to match the old as someone hacksawed the lock bales off 2 to get the doors open........sometime in the last 100 yrs....the other is just missing...



Not done with the trading yet! LOL That was the boy I traded,now I will go after his Dad for some more! :msp_thumbsup: As much as I like to cut wood,this is working out good for me! :hmm3grin2orange: Much better on me to fix a saw up than go cut wood these days!


----------



## dancan

Well , I just got back in from being ''Out there'' .
Showed the wife how to use the trimmer , then I sat back and worked on muh tan :smile2:
Sunny and 67f out there , just darn hot LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , I just got back in from being ''Out there'' .
> Showed the wife how to use the trimmer , then I sat back and worked on muh tan :smile2:
> Sunny and 67f out there , just darn hot LOL



HOT? Who you trying to chit? You want hot,bring your arse down here!


----------



## tbone75

Just got a box from the midget! :msp_smile: Pix in a bit.


----------



## dancan

70 to 75 is more than enough for me , you can keep the rest , 45 to 65 is just right for working outside .
I wouldn't want to have to pull and pull and pull on a small engine that doesn't want to start at 75f and up .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 70 to 75 is more than enough for me , you can keep the rest , 45 to 65 is just right for working outside .
> I wouldn't want to have to pull and pull and pull on a small engine that doesn't want to start at 75f and up .



Well!! Quit using them leg breaking Stihls! oke: otstir:


----------



## tbone75

Saws of the day pix ! That brings the Dolmars up to 111,112,115,116,116si,120,120si,123,133,143 but only half run. LOL Looked at a nice 114 on fleabay,but didn't do it LOL 175 shipped.Good runner with B&C.It was close? LOL


----------



## farrell

afternoon all!
got our tonneau cover for the dakota this mornin and ordered a tailgate lock
installed the gun rack in the back window:cool2:
got groceries and other odds and ends that was fun as always:msp_thumbdn:
shot a chuck
found a stihl ms192 for $140 (worth it?) thought about gettin it for our dad
whats new?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Saws of the day pix ! That brings the Dolmars up to 111,112,115,116,116si,120,120si,123,133,143 but only half run. LOL Looked at a nice 114 on fleabay,but didn't do it LOL 175 shipped.Good runner with B&C.It was close? LOL



You startin' your own saw museum , 1 of everything ?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> afternoon all!
> got our tonneau cover for the dakota this mornin and ordered a tailgate lock
> installed the gun rack in the back window:cool2:
> got groceries and other odds and ends that was fun as always:msp_thumbdn:
> shot a chuck
> found a stihl ms192 for $140 (worth it?) thought about gettin it for our dad
> whats new?



Never had one of them? But I do see them go for some big prices!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You startin' your own saw museum , 1 of everything ?



Its all Jerry's fault!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Never had one of them? But I do see them go for some big prices!



looks new! the guy says it runs great!


----------



## dancan

140 for a 192 don't sound bad if it's a good runner .


----------



## roncoinc

Now Dancan get his foot ware 1/2 off !!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> looks new! the guy says it runs great!



I bet he would like it?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now Dancan get his foot ware 1/2 off !!



Won't do him no good if the OL keeps hiding them from him


----------



## dancan

My luck would be left shoe only .


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I bet he would like it?



that was my thought! he misses the two top handles he used to have that are blowed up


----------



## tbone75

BTW ya buncha smart azzes I can pull the 480 over just fine! No its not easy LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> that was my thought! he misses the two top handles he used to have that are blowed up



Can't fix them?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> BTW ya buncha smart azzes I can pull the 480 over just fine! No its not easy LOL



OK , now put the sparkplug back in and try again .


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> BTW ya buncha smart azzes I can pull the 480 over just fine! No its not easy LOL



i would never imply otherwise:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> My luck would be left shoe only .



Talk to the other Peg Leg.Maybe you two can split a pair? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Can't fix them?



idk? ones an old echo the other is an old mac. the echo lost a circlip and locked up not sure bout the mac


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> OK , now put the sparkplug back in and try again .



That is 20 you owe me now! :msp_sneaky: Ron is up to 40.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> idk? ones an old echo the other is an old mac. the echo lost a circlip and locked up not sure bout the mac



If the Eeko is a 280E I may be able to help with parts? The Mac,toss it!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> If the Eeko is a 280E I may be able to help with parts? The Mac,toss it!



think its all orange not sure. i will have to check


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> think its all orange not sure. i will have to check



Good chance it is.I have one I have used a lot! Love that little thing!


----------



## tbone75

Fing cat! Just ran through here with a live bird in its mouth! Had 2 yesterday! BRB


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Good chance it is.I have one I have used a lot! Love that little thing!



off to work. you kids have fun!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Fing cat! Just ran through here with a live bird in its mouth! Had 2 yesterday! BRB



LUNCH !!


sparkplug,,,, heeheheeheheeeeee......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LUNCH !!
> 
> 
> sparkplug,,,, heeheheeheheeeeee......



LUNCH! YUK!! I only eat big birds!Well......anything but a Buzzard! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Spark plug? It need one of them?


----------



## tbone75

Got to find 3 brake handles and parts for these Dollies now? Haven't seen anything on fleabay?


----------



## tbone75

Guess I better go get them chains done.Stihl don't feel like moving. LOL Plus I got to build my onion box! Can't plant them in the ground here,so got to make raised bed for them.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> .............I got to build my onion box! Can't plant them in the ground here,so got to make raised bed for them.



No room left because of all them flowers ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No room left because of all them flowers ?



I have flowers and maters growing along the front of the house. LOL Radish patch is a raised bed,strawberries in a raised bed too!Cukes are in pots,the rose garden is on the side of a bank with 2 mater plants in there. LOL Already have one onion patch in a raised bed.I do have 2 green pepper plants and 2 cuke plants in the ground in the middle of 5 tree stumps.Only place I can find any good dirt! The boxes I fill with dirt I go dig up down by the creek. I could put a real garden in down by the creek,but deer and other stuff would eat it faster than I can grow it! Way to far from the house!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess you will have to start shooting them deer off just like the coons.


----------



## roncoinc

FINALLY stopped raining !!

Looking down the driveway i can see i will have to get a saw out there soon or i wont be able to drive down..
everything been growing really good here.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess you will have to start shooting them deer off just like the coons.



Thought about it many times! Just can't do it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> FINALLY stopped raining !!
> 
> Looking down the driveway i can see i will have to get a saw out there soon or i wont be able to drive down..
> everything been growing really good here.



Send some of that rain down here!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> FINALLY stopped raining !!
> 
> Looking down the driveway i can see i will have to get a saw out there soon or i wont be able to drive down..
> everything been growing really good here.



How big are the trees in the driveway? Were they grown from Jack in the Beanstalk seeds????


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thought about it many times! Just can't do it. LOL



They`re just more varmits.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I was a super slug today!Only thing I did was build the onion box. LOL Didn't think I would get that done! Now the bad part,filling it with dirt!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I was a super slug today!Only thing I did was build a box. LOL Didn't think I would get that done! Now the easy part,filling it with deer!



I think that quote is better


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think that quote is better



I could fill it with deer every day! LOL


----------



## little possum

The little possum lives! Busy with work, and ran outta time on here again. Ill be around.


----------



## tbone75

My brother has a walk in cooler he doesn't use? LOL But he may have sold it?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> How big are the trees in the driveway? Were they grown from Jack in the Beanstalk seeds????



I think they are growing faster !!
Durn things only a little more than an inch thick and 20 feet tall !
bending over the drive to get more light then bending down in the way.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think they are growing faster !!
> Durn things only a little more than an inch thick and 20 feet tall !
> bending over the drive to get more light then bending down in the way.



Sounds like a job for the Smurf saw! If you stihl have it? LOL I stihl got mine!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I think they are growing faster !!
> Durn things only a little more than an inch thick and 20 feet tall !
> bending over the drive to get more light then bending down in the way.



Sounds like jungle growth, you must be in a rain belt.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My brother has a walk in cooler he doesn't use? LOL But he may have sold it?



Fill it up with varmits.


----------



## dancan

Well , I just got back from "Out There'' , the doc didn't say I had to miss a school concert but I'm sure I'll pay for it (sure am glad I got some of these tiny pills :msp_biggrin


----------



## AU_K2500

hey john, you think our packages are in the mail yet....?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fill it up with varmits.



I would but its in the basement of his restaurant in the middle of Frazeysburg! LOL


----------



## dancan

John , trade your buddies a chance to bag a deer for more firewood after you get them all setup with saws .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well , I just got back from "Out There'' , the doc didn't say I had to miss a school concert but I'm sure I'll pay for it (sure am glad I got some of these tiny pills :msp_biggrin



Venturing out there is hazardous to one who can`t.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey john, you think our packages are in the mail yet....?



Well................I hope so! LOL Things are looking up! Got my saws from Jay-Cub! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , trade your buddies a chance to bag a deer for more firewood after you get them all setup with saws .



Not a bad idea! Got the old man thinking about the 480!  Said he could use a bigger saw!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Well................I hope so! LOL Things are looking up! Got my saws from Jay-Cub! LOL



I hope so too. I left my dirty work to Ron...so whatever happens, im blaming on papa smurf


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Venturing out there is hazardous to one who can`t.....LOL



Must have found a shoe? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Venturing out there is hazardous to one who can`t.....LOL



Just have to wait about another 10 minutes for the antihazard medication to kick in and smooth things out LOL .


----------



## dancan

John , did you call the P5000+ and at least offer 100 bucks for the saw ?


----------



## dancan

Yup , things are starting to smooooth out just fine , I not scared to self medicate :smile2:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , did you call the P5000+ and at least offer 100 bucks for the saw ?



Nope! Forgot all about that today???????? Better get off my rump and give him an offer!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> John , did you call the P5000+ and at least offer 100 bucks for the saw ?



Good condition 5000+ saws don`t come up very often, I would pay the $150. for it in a heartbeat, but that is up here where all saws are hard to find when they are not beat to death.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , things are starting to smooooth out just fine , I not scared to self medicate :smile2:



A shot of Jack could do wonders with that! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nope! Forgot all about that today???????? Better get off my rump and give him an offer!



You snooze,..you loose.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> A shot of Jack could do wonders with that! :msp_w00t:



I'll save that for a real bad day ......................or party :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good condition 5000+ saws don`t come up very often, I would pay the $150. for it in a heartbeat, but that is up here where all saws are hard to find when they are not beat to death.



That one does look good! Had some work done to it.But that just makes me wonder how well it was done? And why it was done too? But its nothing I couldn't fix LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That one does look good! Had some work done to it.But that just makes me wonder how well it was done? And why it was done too? But its nothing I couldn't fix LOL



What was done?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You snooze,..you loose.



Very true! May be gone already? I don't need it,but we know how that is! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What was done?



I would have to look again?Bearings and seals I think?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I think they are growing faster !!
> Durn things only a little more than an inch thick and 20 feet tall !
> bending over the drive to get more light then bending down in the way.



Sounds like whipper snipper stuff , you still got that 265rx you got a while ago ? Perfect snipper fot that stuff .


----------



## tbone75

I am looking for a pole saw.My X-FIL wants one to trim some branches in his yard.I could use one myself. LOL Anyone happen to have one?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sounds like whipper snipper stuff , you still got that 265rx you got a while ago ? Perfect snipper fot that stuff .



Dan,...you remember how the island was covered with raspberry and blackberry vines before we cut them all off? Well now its a big grass field, you vcould cut hay off that tenting area.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am looking for a pole saw.My X-FIL wants one to trim some branches in his yard.I could use one myself. LOL Anyone happen to have one?



Only got one, its a Stihl Combi system, can`t let that one go.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only got one, its a Stihl Combi system, can`t let that one go.



I wouldn't either! LOL  Where did the meen smurf go? He could have one? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I wouldn't either! LOL Where did the meen smurf go? He could have one? LOL



He already owes you $40. so I think he cut his losses before he gits in too deep.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He already owes you $40. so I think he cut his losses before he gits in too deep.



Dang SISSY Smurf! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang SISSY Smurf! :hmm3grin2orange:



We know he will be back!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All ......long day today..just got done work...been paint stripping, wirewheeling and priming all the hardware for four large doors...they are going to look like new.....or atleast they'll cost like new!!! The stuff is very good old style quality....can't buy it as good new..now where are my amber fluids??? Gotta wash the paint and rust down....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All ......long day today..just got done work...been paint stripping, wirewheeling and priming all the hardware for four large doors...they are going to look like new.....or atleast they'll cost like new!!! The stuff is very good old style quality....can't buy it as good new..now where are my amber fluids??? Gotta wash the paint and rust down....



Lot of work to do there! Pics wouldn't hurt? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Ahhhhhhhh...mmmmmm..ruff. ruff. ruff.......Jack on the rocks makes rust even taste good.......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Lot of work to do there! Pics wouldn't hurt? :hmm3grin2orange:



Will do once I'm a little further along.....not much to look at yet....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Will do once I'm a little further along.....not much to look at yet....



Sand blasting is the way I go on that old heavy steel hardware. I have some very old door hinges, hand made on our forge over 120 years ago. I blasted and painted them to keep for posterity...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sand blasting is the way I go on that old heavy steel hardware. I have some very old door hinges, hand made on our forge over 120 years ago. I blasted and painted them to keep for posterity...LOL




This is more modern hardware...teens, twenties...maybe even thirties. Stanley brand....not pressed tin...cast and plate stock for the most part....good quality mass produced stuff, not sentimental just better quality than you can buy today and stihl worth reusing. I thought about blasting but it was mostly 20-30 coats of paint rather than severe rust so I went with Zip-Strip and after that it went to the buffer on the fine wire wheel side........plus I just put fresh glass bead in my blaster and I am presently out of Black Beauty....damn that Jack is good tonight!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> This is more modern hardware...teens, twenties...maybe even thirties. Stanley brand....not pressed tin...cast and plate stock for the most part....good quality mass produced stuff, not sentimental just better quality than you can buy today and stihl worth reusing. I thought about blasting but it was mostly 20-30 coats of paint rather than severe rust so I went with Zip-Strip and after that it went to the buffer on the fine wire wheel side........plus I just put fresh glass bead in my blaster and I am presently out of Black Beauty....damn that Jack is good tonight!!!!



That Stanley stuff was well made back then, like Hager and Hoffman. Their Industrial/Commercial hinges and hardware are still top notch but quite pricey.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, got to put in 12 again tomorrow and each day til Saturday to get the job done.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, got to put in 12 again tomorrow and each day til Saturday to get the job done.



Nite Jerry


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I'm down for the count too .......nite Guys


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I'm down for the count too .......nite Guys



Time for me too! Nite guys


----------



## dancan

Alright , all this nighty nite stuff is done and over , time to get at it you bunch of ZZZSlackerz !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Alright , all this nighty nite stuff is done and over , time to get at it you bunch of ZZZSlackerz !



Right ON, Brother!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

I'm sure John will be by later to tell us about how all them wild ferocious animals kept him up all night trying to eat his flowers LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'm sure John will be by later to tell us about how all them wild ferocious animals kept him up all night trying to eat his flowers LOL .



HaHa!! I think it was the gunfire.....


----------



## dancan

One carcass thrown into the bottom of each of his raised bed flower boxes would give his flowers an auto composter with auto fertilizer LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

All John has to do is set a couple Stihls out in the yard and the smell will drive the critters away !!
may have to shut his windows at night tho ..


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> All John has to do is set a couple Hosekeez out in the yard and the smell will drive the critters away !!
> may have to shut his windows at night tho ..



Them Huskeez won't work Ron , bears and raccoons like the smell of rot and will be around for a free lunch .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Them Stihl's won't work Ron , bears and raccoons like the smell of rot and will be around for a free lunch .



I know that Dancan't


----------



## roncoinc

Heres one for the John ..

CONCRETE CHAINSAW


----------



## RandyMac

Damm, it got late fast. I'm squeezing three days work into two days, taking Friday off to be ready for the drive to Southern Humboldt. We need to be in Eureka about 7am Saturday to pickup a Homelite, it would be tough to leave work at 6am and get there in time. :msp_tongue: I spent this weekend playing with the old Ford, oil change, rotated tires, adjusted brakes....got some steep and rough roads to travel.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Damm, it got late fast. I'm squeezing three days work into two days, taking Friday off to be ready for the drive to Southern Humboldt. We need to be in Eureka about 7am Saturday to pickup a Homelite, it would be tough to leave work at 6am and get there in time. :msp_tongue: I spent this weekend playing with the old Ford, oil change, rotated tires, adjusted brakes....got some steep and rough roads to travel.



Shoot! most of us have a hard time waking up by 7 am !!


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> Shoot! most of us have a hard time waking up by 7 am !!



I'm seein' that.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Heres one for the John ..
> 
> CONCRETE CHAINSAW



101cc , how's he going to start it ?


----------



## dancan

Any idea who's saw motor that is , looks like Efco or Dolmar ?


----------



## roncoinc

MMmmmmmmmmmmmm................... bacon.

Bacon Explosion: The BBQ Sausage Recipe of all Recipes - BBQ Addicts - BBQ Blog


----------



## farrell

mornin all!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> MMmmmmmmmmmmmm................... bacon.
> 
> Bacon Explosion: The BBQ Sausage Recipe of all Recipes - BBQ Addicts - BBQ Blog



Mmmmmm.....I'll take that instead of an ice cream topping any day !


----------



## tbone75

No critters last night? It was a real long night!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> MMmmmmmmmmmmmm................... bacon.
> 
> Bacon Explosion: The BBQ Sausage Recipe of all Recipes - BBQ Addicts - BBQ Blog



That does look good!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That does look good!



Good with VENISON sausage too


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good with VENISON sausage too



I got a recipe for summer sausage using deer that is very good!


----------



## tbone75

If I can find it I will put it on here for you guys.Works great with hamburger too!


----------



## tbone75

Hey......Dan its lunch time for Slugs! Push that I want button! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## dancan

Shhh , I never use the ''I want'' button out loud , I use the ''Honey , could you get me please'' button out loud .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Shhh , I never use the ''I want'' button out loud , I use the ''Honey , could you get me please'' button out loud .



:hmm3grin2orange: Yep....Bet that works much better! Stihl didn't work for me? Had to go fix my own lunch? You need to work on that button! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Did you call the # ?


----------



## dancan

Hmm , the server is a little slow and dishing out some server errors , must be Whoskee powered .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Did you call the # ?



Wrote this once! Server F-up again! No didn't call,I got to many to work on now.At least 60 waiting on me.LOL Got to finish some of them before I go getting any more I think.Just not getting any where this time of year!


----------



## tbone75

I am slowing down the CAD for a while I think? LOL This back chit is starting to get to me! Thought the Drs. were full of chit.Really thought I would be getting back to normal by now! Been a year and a half or more? Seems to be a little worse at times? Took some time before,but don't seem to be getting any where this time around? Should be getting ready to head North in a month or so.But the way I am going,just ain't going to happen. Just can't sit in a car that long yet? You can say I am VERY PISSED about it! Finally get time and money to do something,and can't do chit! I knew I wouldn't be 100%,but I ain't even 50%! Guess its getting to me a little more today? Sorry,nuff whining!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Time for some R&R!!!! Definatley need a break!


----------



## dancan

Oh My Flowers !

That's whining LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey Jacob ! Hows the mill ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Hey Jacob ! Hows the mill ?



Going good for the most part, working the smallll bugs out still! Heres a few pictures. 















This is what im looking at now, alor better view!!





Besides her damn Aaron Carter CD she just found!!! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Aaron Carter? UGH!! I would just jump out of the car doing 70 ! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I am slowing down the CAD for a while I think? LOL This back chit is starting to get to me! Thought the Drs. were full of chit.Really thought I would be getting back to normal by now! Been a year and a half or more? Seems to be a little worse at times? Took some time before,but don't seem to be getting any where this time around? Should be getting ready to head North in a month or so.But the way I am going,just ain't going to happen. Just can't sit in a car that long yet? You can say I am VERY PISSED about it! Finally get time and money to do something,and can't do chit! I knew I wouldn't be 100%,but I ain't even 50%! Guess its getting to me a little more today? Sorry,nuff whining!



Laying in the hospital bed for a couple of weeks taught me a bunch of stuff , the guy that was in the same room as me the first week called me yesterday , he's back in , at first they thought he had a bout of food poisoning the very first time he was there , a few days later with antibiotics and fluids he felt better and goes home , 4 days later , he's sick as a dog , they do some tests , try different antibiotics , he gets better a few days later , they send him home , the 3rd trip in is via ambulance , 4 days while I'm there , a ton of tests , 2 teams of specialists , a crap load of scans and all they know is he has blood poisoning but this round of antibiotics kills it and no sign in the last blood culture .... but it came back again , at least this time they found an abscess in one of his discs that didn't show up before and they are treating it but now his red blood cell count is down , the second guy was a retired bee keeper , makes it to retirement , a has a right hip replaced , breaks a left femur a year later , bone won't heal and they find cancer , they remove a section of left hip and bone and replace , he went through Kemo and seems to be winning , just has a few bouts of pain but is still mobile in a chair and walker , collects and rebuilds antique outboards , there was the deaf old lady down the hall that got a hip replaced but I heard her telling(yell) the nurse that she thought she was there for a sore knee , I could go on . Enjoy the mobility you have , it might suck and not be what you want but it's better than not , use your brain on getting things done , not your brawn even though that might be a stretch LOL 
Work within the parameters you have now and enjoy , set new goals and don't live in the past , the pain just lets you know your alive and don't dream of chasin' them 20 year olds any more with your ''Condition'' and all , leave that for us more capable guys .


----------



## tbone75

You find any real fancy grain stuff in there,keep me in mind! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Laying in the hospital bed for a couple of weeks taught me a bunch of stuff , the guy that was in the same room as me the first week called me yesterday , he's back in , at first they thought he had a bout of food poisoning the very first time he was there , a few days later with antibiotics and fluids he felt better and goes home , 4 days later , he's sick as a dog , they do some tests , try different antibiotics , he gets better a few days later , they send him home , the 3rd trip in is via ambulance , 4 days while I'm there , a ton of tests , 2 teams of specialists , a crap load of scans and all they know is he has blood poisoning but this round of antibiotics kills it and no sign in the last blood culture .... but it came back again , at least this time they found an abscess in one of his discs that didn't show up before and they are treating it but now his red blood cell count is down , the second guy was a retired bee keeper , makes it to retirement , a has a right hip replaced , breaks a left femur a year later , bone won't heal and they find cancer , they remove a section of left hip and bone and replace , he went through Kemo and seems to be winning , just has a few bouts of pain but is still mobile in a chair and walker , collects and rebuilds antique outboards , there was the deaf old lady down the hall that got a hip replaced but I heard her telling(yell) the nurse that she thought she was there for a sore knee , I could go on . Enjoy the mobility you have , it might suck and not be what you want but it's better than not , use your brain on getting things done , not your brawn even though that might be a stretch LOL
> Work within the parameters you have now and enjoy , set new goals and don't live in the past , the pain just lets you know your alive and don't dream of chasin' them 20 year olds any more with your ''Condition'' and all , leave that for us more capable guys .



Thanks Dan,your right.........Dang I hate to say that! :hmm3grin2orange: Just to many days in a row of more than usual pain I guess? BTW ain't like you could catch anything but a cold right now! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Dan,your right.........Dang I hate to say that! :hmm3grin2orange: Just to many days in a row of more than usual pain I guess? BTW ain't like you could catch anything but a cold right now! :hmm3grin2orange:



I know how to use a tazer :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Any idea who's saw motor that is , looks like Efco or Dolmar ?



That`s one of Robins fav saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where are all the slackers this evening???


----------



## tbone75

Super slug is here!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Super slug is here!



How has your day been today ,John?


----------



## tbone75

There anything slower than a slug? That would be me today! I did sharpen 4 chains today,but that was it!


----------



## Cantdog

Went out to the new brew pub in town...Deepwater Brewing....I had an IPA which was really good and a DEA (Downeast Engineering Amber) which was also good...then to a play we had free tickets to.....the old favorite...."Stihl Magnolias"...that was well done....beautiful June evening here...soft cool air..stars... All good but now off to bed.

Sorry you had a crappy day John...hope tomorrow is better fot you.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> There anything slower than a slug? That would be me today! I did sharpen 4 chains today,but that was it!



You have overdone it the last couple of days with all that digging and tree planting.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Went out to the new brew pub in town...Deepwater Brewing....I had an IPA which was really good and a DEA (Downeast Engineering Amber) which was also good...then to a play we had free tickets to.....the old favorite...."Stihl Magnolias"...that was well done....beautiful June evening here...soft cool air..stars... All good but now off to bed.
> 
> Sorry you had a crappy day John...hope tomorrow is better fot you.........



Thanks Robin,should be better tomorrow? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have overdone it the last couple of days with all that digging and tree planting.



Yes that is most likely what happen! LOL I will take it easy a couple days for now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes that is most likely what happen! LOL I will take it easy a couple days for now.



You need to take it easy, when taking those painkillers you don`t feel the damage you are doing to yourself.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You need to take it easy, when taking those painkillers you don`t feel the damage you are doing to yourself.



Yes I know that to well! LOL I try not to take as many as they say I can.Just don't like that numb feeling!!


----------



## tbone75

I can't help but get a little upset about what I can't do.When I have so much of it to do! LOL


----------



## dancan

Oh ! My Flowers !​
Woops , wrong thread .
Time to get up you ZZZSlackerz , the coffee's getting cold .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Yooo slackers! 
John and Dan, you seem to be the only ones keeping this thread alive! Up early though, going PT with my girlfriends father (he's a staff sgt for thr marines!)


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> .....going PT with my girlfriends father (he's a staff sgt for thr marines!)



PT=Pottie Training ?


----------



## dancan

John and I are on the disabled list right now so we're watching to see who steps out of line LOL .
Are you guys getting orders/sales for your lumber ?


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All Another very nice day here...just finished watering our veg garden....after the heavy rains Wed stuff is really taking off!!! A lot to do today besides work, gotta mow the lawn...bring the outboard home from the shop so I can run it on the earmuffs and make sure all is well, also have to take Hoss out to the back 40 for an hour or so, he really looks forward to it. Heading for the island first thing tomorrow with any luck so won't be able to spend much time with him until Sun evening. Oh yeah and fix the tire on the lady's lawn tractor where Hoss lives.....


----------



## dancan

Garden , mow ...I thought it was John there for a second LOL .
Sounds like a good weekend plan .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> PT=Pottie Training ?



Physical training fool!!! Lmao







dancan said:


> John and I are on the disabled list right now so we're watching to see who steps out of line LOL .
> Are you guys getting orders/sales for your lumber ?



Yes, we have an order for 7x9 cants 2ft long. $350 a thousand. Of course we still get the side boards.


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Physical training fool!!! Lmao
> 
> Yes, we have an order for 7x9 cants 2ft long. $350 a thousand. Of course we still get the side boards.



7x9x2' , what the heck do you build with that ?
Do you guys have a planer setup or you just selling ruff cut ?


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys,nothing planed for the day.Going to just take it easy! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys,nothing planed for the day.Going to just take it easy! LOL



Slacker !
I got my whole day planned .....The biggest challenge is trying to keep the chair from floating away LOL .

No saw work yet but I'll be looking at the neighbour's whipper snipper for loose screws .


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Physical training fool!!! Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we have an order for 7x9 cants 2ft long. $350 a thousand. Of course we still get the side boards.



Their wood or yours??? @ 10bdft ea you'll need 100 of those @ $3.50 ea.......how long are your logs???


----------



## RandyMac

Almost done for the week, I could get used to a two day workweek and a five day weekend.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Almost done for the week, I could get used to a two day workweek and a five day weekend.



I like my seven day weekends


----------



## dancan

I'm not enjoying these 7 day weekends , I'd rather be working .


----------



## RandyMac

This is close to where we will be on Saturday.

40°13'04.86"N 124°07'15.25"W


----------



## roncoinc

Durned furnace turned on this mornin,got down to 50 deg outside..thot it was a tad chilly when i got up !
Like Robin's the garden grew a week's worth in three days,had to stake and cage the maters.
had one plant with a small green one on it,others had FLOWERS i picked off..

Have to deliver a saw up the street today on the way to look at another the guy dont know what it is but needs a muffler.

Got the pool up yestday and filling it,four feet deep,up the the ol's neck ! 

The driveway,,still gotta get a saw out and trim that down. !!
If you look down it you can see tree's almost blocking the way.
just took this pic a minit ago,beutifull morning


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'm not enjoying these 7 day weekends , I'd rather be working .



In your case and John's i can understand being physically unable..
Otherwise if you are a busy type person with seven days to get "stuff" done you would find yourself more busy than when working.


----------



## Somesawguy

It's a very nice day out today. I don't think I'll cut anything, but it's a good day for it anyway. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## farrell

mornin all!


----------



## dancan

During the 30 some odd years that I've been working I've missed one and a half days due to illness or injury and have not taken a real vacation for the last 20 , this is a long stint .
I'm not complaining because I think it's harder on my wife at the moment but she's learning to do things that were outside her comfort zone and realizing that it wasn't that bad after . 
Fitting the "get stuff done'' during the work week makes time fly by faster LOL .

Morning to you two late Slackerz , most of the day has already gone by .


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin all!



Adam,the slug needs bigger tears !!


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> This is close to where we will be on Saturday.
> 
> 40°13'04.86"N 124°07'15.25"W



Looks like there's a few big trees from the satellite image .


----------



## dancan

I need to get this saw .







I could set the guide real shallow and cut this daum cast off to get at the itch .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Adam,the slug needs bigger tears !!



No he needs to look more pissed off! :msp_angry: Why are you picking flowers off your maters?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I need to get this saw .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could set the guide real shallow and cut this daum cast off to get at the itch .



Man,,itching and cant scratch gotta be torture.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No he needs to look more pissed off! :msp_angry: Why are you picking flowers off your maters?



To early and the plants to small.
dont want matters in the middle of august.
Also,the plant growth goes into the fruit instead of growing the plant and bugger plants have more places for flowers to make fruit,so get more fruit.


----------



## tbone75

Ron you ever hear of putting epsom salts around mater plants? I know a guy who does that,he always has huge maters!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> To early and the plants to small.
> dont want matters in the middle of august.
> Also,the plant growth goes into the fruit instead of growing the plant and bugger plants have more places for flowers to make fruit,so get more fruit.



Didn't know that! Thanks


----------



## tbone75

He puts a Tbsp. around each plant once a week.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> He puts a Tbsp. around each plant once a week.



Gardening with Epsom Salt | SaltWorks


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Gardening with Epsom Salt | SaltWorks



Guess I should have looked that up! LOL Thanks Ron


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Gardening with Epsom Salt | SaltWorks



I can hear the tires screeching from John's driveway all the way over here , sounds like it covers all of his gardening , even the lawn LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I can hear the tires screeching from John's driveway all the way over here , sounds like it covers all of his gardening , even the lawn LOL .



Already got some :msp_tongue:


----------



## Sagetown

Mighty quiet around here too. With this slow rain it's to wet to plow. Cows been dropping calves lately, so today is a good day to update my spreadsheets. Need some tractor parts too, so a visit to the dealer is on tap. Y'all have a good'n.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Already got some :msp_tongue:



I should have known ......


----------



## dancan

Sagetown said:


> Mighty quiet around here too. With this slow rain it's to wet to plow. Cows been dropping calves lately, so today is a good day to update my spreadsheets. Need some tractor parts too, so a visit to the dealer is on tap. Y'all have a good'n.



Sounds like someone's got a full plate and busy schedule !


----------



## tbone75

Well this sucks! My onion sets just got here and no dirt on my box! And I am not about to go dig any right now! Guess they can wait another few days.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sounds like someone's got a full plate and busy schedule !



Sage always does! LOL Darn near twice my age and works circles around most! LOL


----------



## dancan

Oh ! My Flowers !​




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Well this sucks! My onion sets just got here and no dirt on my box! And I am not about to go dig any right now! Guess they can wait another few days.





dancan said:


> Oh ! My Flowers !​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



That's what I was trying to say .......................... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Oh ! My Flowers !​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey....Dan....That leg itch? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Hey....Dan....That leg itch? :hmm3grin2orange:



Don't know what you're talkin' 'bout .
Don't you have a Dolly or old J'red to put back together and put up some pics ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Adam,the slug needs bigger tears !!



Your up to 60$ now! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't know what you're talkin' 'bout .
> Don't you have a Dolly or old J'red to put back together and put up some pics ?



Several of them! :hmm3grin2orange: Right now I got an ITCH to have some lunch. :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

You never did fix that I want button right? Stihl had to get it myself! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

Arrowhead got me last night! Ask if I wanted a 120 Dolmar for a very good price. Its all there and runs,so I will take the best of 2 to make me a better one then sell the other. So much for not buying any more saws right now :bang:


----------



## dancan

Still a cheaper hobby than collecting antique outboards with all the same smoke and the ability to make more noise LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Still a cheaper hobby than collecting antique outboards with all the same smoke and the ability to make more noise LOL .



That is fer sure! Maybe should have kept that old motor I had? To late for that! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> That is fer sure! Maybe should have kept that old motor I had? ... LOL



LOL , no .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Your up to 60$ now! :hmm3grin2orange:



YAY !!!!  Dancant is ahead of me !!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> YAY !!!!  Dancant is ahead of me !!



I thot I was at 40 $$ ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YAY !!!!  Dancant is ahead of me !!



Sorry,but your stihl in the lead! You 60-Dan 40 ! OOPS ! I forgot that last one Dan did! LOL


----------



## dancan

Ha !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Adam,the slug needs bigger tears !!



This remark got you to 60 !


----------



## tbone75

Not so sure old broke down Dancan't can out do the MEEN Smurf! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Had a DUH moment a bit ago.Looking for a coil for a 359 for Jay and found they are the same as the 350 :bang: Had one all along! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Needed a unlimited coil for my Smurferized 350! Had one on a junk saw all the time I was looking for one for it and one for the 346 I did!


----------



## tbone75

Jay sent me a coil for it,but its the same as the one he needs! :hmm3grin2orange: Guess he can have it back :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

hey slug, did you get a package today?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> hey slug, did you get a package today?



Wich one of us ??
your going to have to be more specific !

start that 480 yet ??


----------



## AU_K2500

my apologies, KING slug (john), did you get a package today. 

Havent started the 480 yet. been busy, gonna happen tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> my apologies, KING slug (john), did you get a package today.
> 
> Havent started the 480 yet. been busy, gonna happen tomorrow.



 and i thot i had a present coming


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> and i thot i had a present coming



i dont think I own anything that you would be excited to receive.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> i dont think I owe anything that you would be excited to receive.



owe or own ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> owe or own ??



Ha, i thought you were trying to be witty....then i realized i had a typo.


----------



## roncoinc

They are only gonna let em take 275 of them dangerouse critters this year 

Moose hunting permits awarded | Local News - WMUR Home


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> and i thot i had a present coming



I know I have several on their way, but that`s not unusual at all.......LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know I have several on their way, but that`s not unusual at all.......LOL



Well,,,people must LIKE you !!


----------



## dancan

Don't worry Ron , I've got a present at the shop that I'll send you when I get back to work :biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Don't worry Ron , I've got a present at the shop that I'll send you when I get back to work :biggrin:



I dont trust YOU !!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,people must LIKE you !!



Don`t know, all I ever hear is how meeen I am.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I'm not being meen , I got it before I got laid up so you'll just have to wait LOL .


----------



## AU_K2500

ok Ron, i just feel so bad now. you thinking no body likes you and all....i was gonna keep a secret, but ive got something to send you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I always figgered them orange Huskies are undervalued but this guy is out to lunch. What would a 266XP in next to new condition be worth?


----------



## dancan

Couldn't get it to start or stay running , that's why it's so clean .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Couldn't get it to start or stay running , that's why it's so clean .



I ran it for 1/2 hour once.....:msp_ohmy:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I always figgered them orange Huskies are undervalued but this guy is out to lunch. What would a 266XP in next to new condition be worth?



I think i seen you post that pic before ??


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> ok Ron, i just feel so bad now. you thinking no body likes you and all....i was gonna keep a secret, but ive got something to send you.



YOUR meen too !!! 
no mini macs Mark !!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> YOUR meen too !!!
> no mini macs Mark !!



Now that's funny :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I think i seen you post that pic before ??



Yes, I have posted picts of of this saw before, its just a shelf queen here so I considered selling it. Had a guy drive all the way up from Bridgewater that claims he ran plenty of them back in the day and wants another badly. Sent him packing.....LOL


----------



## greendohn

*wrong thread,,,, but them guys need help*

you fellas need to get over to the wood cuttin' thread and get 'em straight,,

them guys are still fussin' over the measurements of a "chord" of fire wood,,

Heck, I've tried to iron it out for 'em by explainin' a chord is a coupla' ricks thrown in the truck,,

maybe one of you fellas can set 'em straight?!?!?


----------



## pioneerguy600

greendohn said:


> you fellas need to get over to the wood cuttin' thread and get 'em straight,,
> 
> them guys are still fussin' over the measurements of a "chord" of fire wood,,
> 
> Heck, I've tried to iron it out for 'em by explainin' a chord is a coupla' ricks thrown in the truck,,
> 
> maybe one of you fellas can set 'em straight?!?!?



Heck,...all I know about a cord is that it a straight line drawn between 2 points.


----------



## dancan

I tried to follow them cord,chord,logger cord,trucker cord,rick,rank,truck load cord,row,firewood cord,1/4 ton truck cord,face cord discussions and I'm stayin' out of it , now if it was a beer argument .........


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, I have posted picts of of this saw before, its just a shelf queen here so I considered selling it. Had a guy drive all the way up from Bridgewater that claims he ran plenty of them back in the day and wants another badly. Sent him packing.....LOL



He wasnt willing to give you the $50 it's worth ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> YOUR meen too !!!
> no mini macs Mark !!



damnit, who told you!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> He wasnt willing to give you the $50 it's worth ??



Nope, always knew them saws were worthless, well not worth what a Stihl is.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

The Slug must be soaking in Epson salt trying to grow a new spine .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The Slug must be soaking in Epson salt trying to grow a new spine .



He can use the gray water on his maters......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

:msp_ohmy: WOW !!! SUPER meeness coming from canda tonite !!

gong to call Mark 3M = mini mac mark


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> :msp_ohmy: WOW !!! SUPER meeness coming from canda tonite !!
> 
> gong to call Mark 3M = mini mac mark



thats fine, it would give me something to live up to!


----------



## dancan

Oh , and 'bout that firewood thing , metric or standard and what happens if it's sold by the cube , ton or tonne ?

Not enough time in a day LOL .

Man , do these little pills ever work right some good :smile2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Oh , and 'bout that firewood thing , metric or standard and what happens if it's sold by the cube , ton or tonne ?
> 
> Not enough time in a day LOL .
> 
> Man , do these little pills ever work right some good :smile2:



Tonight I could really use 1/10 of one of them little pills....LOL


----------



## dancan

I got spares LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I got spares LOL



I think the wife may have some spares also but I will forego any chemical numbness tonight...LOL


----------



## dancan

Is alcohol a chemical or a vitamin ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Is alcohol a chemical or a vitamin ?



Amber alcohol is good, don`t know bout that other stuff....LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey slug, did you get a package today?



Got it yesterday!


----------



## tbone75

The slug got off his arse! Got the 621 fired up,just not running great? Got to try and clean the carb again?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Got it yesterday!



dang it! i guess yours didnt have as far to go! 

I didnt have time to check the office todat when i got home. ill see if theyre open tomorrow and see if theyve got it...should be here by now!


----------



## tbone75

Also did something not real bright.Went and dug a bunch of dirt for the onion box.Good chance of rain Sun. so had to get it today and tomorrow.Can't get down there when it rains! Didn't take any pills before I went digging! Got to know if its hurting to much?


----------



## dancan

And I thought I zzzslacked in , I guess not .
ZZZSlackerz !


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah ya did.... and yeah your skackin....been here a while... my spider senses kept me hangin back ready to snap the trap!!


----------



## dancan

Sure you was rummy LOL 
You all packed up for island hopping ?


----------



## Cantdog

Pretty much...supposed to be a wonderful day...clean...sun....no wind, rain etc. But it's cloudy..light wind and looks rain but the radar shows nothing....guess ...I'll just have to take it as it is and trust the electronic veiw rather than my eyes...LOL!!


----------



## dancan

Sunny and nice here and the sat view looks good , have a great weekend !


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah...I know that it is gonna be nice ...but for some reason it doesn't look like that out the window right now......perhaps my own personal clouds following me around..LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Pretty much...supposed to be a wonderful day...clean...sun....no wind, rain etc. But it's cloudy..light wind and looks rain but the radar shows nothing....guess ...I'll just have to take it as it is and trust the electronic veiw rather than my eyes...LOL!!



It will be a nice day.
not a cloud in the sky.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WQzUL20-1rQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tbone75

Going to be a nice day here too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Going to be a nice day here too!



How is John this morning, get any critters last night?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> How is John this morning, get any critters last night?



Real sluggish this morning LOL No critters last night,to tired to even look for them. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Real sluggish this morning LOL No critters last night,to tired to even look for them. LOL



Tired is good as long as you got some sleep.
Last Friday night I attended a birthday party for a long time friend of mine, may be his last, so we stayed up all night. Had too many beers, tequila and JD`s , left to go home at 6 am, piled all the gear in the boat and went out to the island to do general cleanup, got backk home around 7pm. Was a bit tired by then.


----------



## tbone75

Hows Ron and Jerry today?


----------



## tbone75

Be back in a few,got to go walk around a little. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I ,for one am feeling good this morning but its off to the jobsite for me, things to do.....LOL


----------



## sefh3

Morning all.
What does a chainsaw even look like? It's been awhile since I've messed with one. My daughter's dance team did really great in their competition they had and are now invitied to dance at nationals. Lucky for me, it's in Toledo, OH and it's only 20 minutes from home. The past few weeks have been nothing but practice for Nationals.


----------



## dancan

Well , I looked at a chainsaw this week , then closed the case it was in .


----------



## tbone75

I put my 621 together! To bad it don't run very good. LOL


----------



## dancan

You should put up a pic of that 621 .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You should put up a pic of that 621 .



I can do that. In a bit LOL


----------



## dancan

Oh ya , I forgot , that dial up thing so it will be a long bit :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Here it is Dan. Not bad shape at all!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Oh ya , I forgot , that dial up thing so it will be a long bit :hmm3grin2orange:



My puter is just like me! Sluggish :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas! should be able to get my package when the office opens at 10...i hope its in there. then if all goes well, ill be able to put my little 45 together!


----------



## AU_K2500

hey slug, whatd you say was a good ring gap for the 45? is there a secret to filing the ring? i know just to file one side, and to use the piston to push it toward the top of the jug.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey slug, whatd you say was a good ring gap for the 45? is there a secret to filing the ring? i know just to file one side, and to use the piston to push it toward the top of the jug.



Try to get about .008 gap.Use a chain file to put the little curve on the end of the ring after you get your gap right. Not really much to it.I wouldn't want any more than .008 gap in it.Take very little off one end.


----------



## tbone75

Make sure you got enough curve so the ring don't hit the pin.


----------



## tbone75

You get the parts?


----------



## AU_K2500

it aint ten yet. not in texas anyway!


----------



## AU_K2500

and the pin and gap face the......intake?


----------



## sefh3

How's the leg doing, Dan?


----------



## sefh3

Geezzz I have a ton a Nascar fans around the area this weekend. I forgot all about the race. The track is only 45 min or so from me. Hopefully the rain holds off. They are calling for 80% chance all day tomorrow. We need the rain that's for sure.


----------



## dancan

The leg is doin' fine , the swelling has gone down from the operations so the cast is loose enough that I can get at some of the "Itch'' LOL .
The butt sure gets square from all this sitting around but I'll go hopping ''Out There'' a bit today to get some exercise if I can find at least 1 right shoe .


----------



## sefh3

The itch is the worst part of a cast. Glad your doing well.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> and the pin and gap face the......intake?



The pin is the intake side. I think that is what you asked? LOL Done had 2 pills today already! Brain is fuzzy-er :hmm3grin2orange: Just saving Ron 20 bucks there :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time for a dirt digging Slug! Got it dug up and half of it in the box! Stihl got to till it up and get the onions plated yet. Then hope like hell it does rain! Already know I will pay big time for doing this.But it has to be done!


----------



## dancan

Aren't there any kids that you could pay to shovel ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Aren't there any kids that you could pay to shovel ?



None I can find. LOL Not about to ask the step-kid,he would just break the shovel! LOL That boy is worthless as they come! And its mostly the OL's fault for handing him everything he wants. Very pissed at him right now!He has a job working just one or 2 days a month.The OL let him stay at a friends house last night,so he stayed up all night doing?? So he didn't go to work today! He is asleep right now! I have been making at the noise I can LOL I have to stay out of it,or I will just blow up and take a 2x4 to him!


----------



## dancan

My biggest fear is that one of my daughter comes home with one of ''Them'' LOL
Run an ad on CL or trade some chain sharpenings with your firewood guys .


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> None I can find. LOL Not about to ask the step-kid,he would just break the shovel! LOL That boy is worthless as they come! And its mostly the OL's fault for handing him everything he wants. Very pissed at him right now!He has a job working just one or 2 days a month.The OL let him stay at a friends house last night,so he stayed up all night doing?? So he didn't go to work today! He is asleep right now! I have been making at the noise I can LOL I have to stay out of it,or I will just blow up and take a 2x4 to him!



thats pretty bad. An old boss of mine, that im now real good friends with is in a similar situation. He married Alma, knowing she had 4 kids. but had no idea one was hooked on pills that he paid for with his trust fund from his grandfather. and the others arent worth a chit. I feel bad, cause he never had kids of his own, and all he wanted was a son....well....hes got 4 now, but like I said, they aint worth a chit, and its all because their trust fund babies, set for life, never need to work. 

on a different note! hey JOHN, I know now how NOT to adjust ring gap.....


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> .... hey JOHN, I know now how NOT to adjust ring gap.....










?


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> ?



lol, im not THAT stupid....

I though it would be a good idea to try and hold the ring stationary while i filed instead of just trying to hold it...so what did i do? I went to my box and got a pair of vise grips....adjusted them to almost closed. grabbed the ring, set the vise grips 1/8 inch away from and square with the end, when i went to squeeze them shut, a tiny little part of me thought "hmmmm, this metal is supposed to be really brittle, maybe this isnt a good idea" and them POP! and 1/8 of the ring went flying across the shop.....damnit. 

Now i know what not to do next time! Already ordered another one.


----------



## dancan

It's good when you learn lessons on cheap stuff that is cheaply and easily fixed the second time . :msp_thumbup:


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> It's good when you learn lessons on cheap stuff that is cheaply and easily fixed the second time . :msp_thumbup:



very true. pretty sure it was 5 bucks for the new ring...and its a caber. supposedly a good brand of ring. I dont really know, guess ill see in about a week.


----------



## dancan

5 dollar lessons are good lessons , I know some gov machinists that have not learned any lessons on some real expensive and obsolete parts and laugh about it .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> 5 dollar lessons are good lessons , I know some gov machinists that have not learned any lessons on some real expensive and obsolete parts and laugh about it .



yeah well, when its not coming out of your pocket....some people dont care. As for me, even at work, I HATE making mistakes. i cant stand to waste money regardless of whos it is. 

But your exactly right, 5 dollar lessons, are good lessons! lol. now, the key is learning something from it, and not doing it again!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> yeah well, when its not coming out of your pocket....some people dont care. As for me, even at work, I HATE making mistakes. i cant stand to waste money regardless of whos it is.
> 
> But your exactly right, 5 dollar lessons, are good lessons! lol. now, the key is learning something from it, and not doing it again!



OOPS ! LOL At least its cheap! I messed up lots of things that cost a lot more! Maybe that BB jug for the Kita? Just haven't done any more with it to know for sure? BTW-You ordered a good ring!


----------



## tbone75

The new kitty litter box is full of dirt! Cat already took a leak in it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Take me a little break and go plant onions! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> OOPS ! LOL At least its cheap! I messed up lots of things that cost a lot more! Maybe that BB jug for the Kita? Just haven't done any more with it to know for sure? BTW-You ordered a good ring!



looked at cabers website. theyre an italian company. seems good. little fun fact. rings are cast iron....i never knew that.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> looked at cabers website. theyre an italian company. seems good. little fun fact. rings are cast iron....i never knew that.



Yep.there brittle and a little soft at the same time.Somehow? LOL


----------



## tbone75

The onion patch is planted! About ready to be planted myself! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Y'all ''Out There'' plantin' erbs ?


----------



## tbone75

You guys better get on the ball! Your going to miss page 3300 !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Y'all out there plantin' erbs ?



Pays good!


----------



## dancan

You got any 2100 husskee parts ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You got any 2100 husskee parts ?



Nope,sorry. Nothing even close for that.


----------



## dancan

Well , you got one of everything else :tongue2:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , you got one of everything else :tongue2:



Nothing even close to Jerry and Papa Smurf!


----------



## dancan

You got way more Hosekey stuff than Jerry .


----------



## AU_K2500

no package today.... oh well, maybe monday.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You got way more Hosekey stuff than Jerry .



Maybe? But he has bigger Huskys! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> no package today.... oh well, maybe monday.



Hope so! I thought that would be a nice little saw.I just have way to many nice little saws!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Hope so! I thought that would be a nice little saw.I just have way to many nice little saws!



itll be good once i get er running. gotta sort out the brake too....the and is diformed and bent, hopefully its a matter of just pulling it out, and getting it back into shape.


----------



## PB

Evening boys! Dan, it is good to see you back posting again. How you feeling? 

Just doing my weekly/monthly check in. I was down in DC for a week doing some work at the USDA and drove home last night. I hate that drive, way too many people on the road and New Jersey smells something awful. Got a lot of work done and might be done with my PhD a year earlier than I had planned. 

I hope everyone is doing well. I am too lazy to read the 500 pages that I missed since I posted last.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 45 is the only Husky I like, I have actually made more money using the 45 at work than most of my PRO saws. Seeing as it was a free saw that I put a new free P&C into, came with a near new bar and chain so I have very little investment in it. It has cut out dozens of door and window openings at work and I have only filed the chain 3 times....... LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> Evening boys! Dan, it is good to see you back posting again. How you feeling?
> 
> Just doing my weekly/monthly check in. I was down in DC for a week doing some work at the USDA and drove home last night. I hate that drive, way too many people on the road and New Jersey smells something awful. Got a lot of work done and might be done with my PhD a year earlier than I had planned.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I am too lazy to read the 500 pages that I missed since I posted last.



Welcome back, good to hear you made it home safe.


----------



## dancan

I'm feelin' fine and have been trying to get the slackazzes going in the am most days , just getting a little antsy to get back ''Out There'' but the Doc sets the rules and I'll follow them (most of the time lol) .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm feelin' fine and have been trying to get the slackazzes going in the am most days , just getting a little antsy to get back ''Out There'' but the Doc sets the rules and I'll follow them (most of the time lol) .



Only if your wife don't catch you! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got me a 6' x 8' box of dirt red onions,yellow onions and white onions! And a back ache to go with it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got me a 6' x 8' box of dirt red onions,yellow onions and white onions! And a back ache to go with it!



You are going to pay for doing that tomorrow!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are going to pay for doing that tomorrow!!



I don't have to wait that long! It already is making me pay! :bang: Had to get it done before the rain hit! Could start tonight?


----------



## tbone75

Sure is quiet in here tonight!


----------



## AU_K2500

evening boys! not much going on here in tejas.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure is quiet in here tonight!



sssshhhhhhh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, be vewy,vewy quite....


----------



## Mastermind

Here.....let me help. :msp_thumbup:

[video=youtube;qFhM1XZsh6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o[/video]


----------



## AU_K2500

hey Ron, you weren't lying about the 480, it sounds wicked. started right up. 

What have you done to it, did you do any carb work? you said the compression was good right? 

trying to think what might make it cut out.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Here.....let me help. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> [video=youtube;qFhM1XZsh6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o[/video]



Like that does me any good! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey Ron, you weren't lying about the 480, it sounds wicked. started right up.
> 
> What have you done to it, did you do any carb work? you said the compression was good right?
> 
> trying to think what might make it cut out.



Haven't started mine yet.To busy making mud pies :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

There , I let you ZZZSlackerz get some Xtra Zzzz's , now it's time to get a movin' !


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> hey Ron, you weren't lying about the 480, it sounds wicked. started right up.
> 
> What have you done to it, did you do any carb work? you said the compression was good right?
> 
> trying to think what might make it cut out.



You cant tell pulling that thing over it has high compression ??
if i did any carb work to it was couple years ago and probly sat with gas in it and could use a cleaning and a new kit maybe,dont remember..
How you like the adjustable exhaust outlet ?


----------



## roncoinc

Got the pool filled yestday.
my vegetable farmer friend and i used his old homelite water pump and a couple of water containers on my truck and down to the lake we went,,a BUNCH of times !!
hauled over 3,000 gal of water.


----------



## dancan

Every now and then I see some of them old Homelite water pumps come up for sale around here , they must have sold tons of them .
Suck up a few fish from the lake and you'd have your own fish pond , go for a swim and spear a fish for supper .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Beautiful day for a road trip, heading off to Springhill for my wifes Fathers day dinner. After dinner I will look at my BIL`s saw to see what is ailing it, its of the orange variety....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got the pool filled yestday.
> my vegetable farmer friend and i used his old homelite water pump and a couple of water containers on my truck and down to the lake we went,,a BUNCH of times !!
> hauled over 3,000 gal of water.



Look like 250 gal totes. I had a couple of them,sold one gave the other away. LOL They gave them away at work.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Beautiful day for a road trip, heading off to Springhill for my wifes Fathers day dinner. After dinner I will look at my BIL`s saw to see what is ailing it, its of the orange variety....LOL



Going to my in-laws later today. My kids are stopping over some time today? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Every now and then I see some of them old Homelite water pumps come up for sale around here , they must have sold tons of them .
> Suck up a few fish from the lake and you'd have your own fish pond , go for a swim and spear a fish for supper .



That pump is 385 gpm  dont take long to fill those water tanks !

my luck i would poke a hole in the liner !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Look like 250 gal totes. I had a couple of them,sold one gave the other away. LOL They gave them away at work.



There are marking all over these,some say 350 gal,some say 250 gal,,so dont know what they hold,4x4x4 ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> There are marking all over these,some say 350 gal,some say 250 gal,,so dont know what they hold,4x4x4 ?



How big is the new pool? 14'-16' ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> How big is the new pool? 14'-16' ?



15 feet by 48 in deep.
Ol only 5 ft tall so ,big enuf


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 15 feet by 48 in deep.
> Ol only 5 ft tall so ,big enuf



Her head is above water. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pretty sure the true capacity is north of 350. but the recomended fill level is 250. because 250 gallons is about 2,000 pounds. 

I do like the adjustable exhaust port, you can choose how/where it burns you! I think ill keep it directed forward!


----------



## tbone75

I had a pool for a couple years.Gave it to my sister LOL 16'x48".Nothing but a PITA for me to take care of.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> pretty sure the true capacity is north of 350. but the recomended fill level is 250. because 250 gallons is about 2,000 pounds.
> 
> I do like the adjustable exhaust port, you can choose how/where it burns you! I think ill keep it directed forward!



I went out and measured,figured and 250 gal full.
thats at 7.48 gal a cf.

How many pulls it take to start the 480 ?


----------



## roncoinc

Damned bears are at it again..
they come into town and wander around and now trying to get into houses and attacking people 
I tell the OL to keep the doors shut when cooking and at night.

Grafton woman attacked by bear | Local News - WMUR Home


----------



## AU_K2500

well, kind of a sad day here. this is the first time in 25 years, I havent gotten to spend some time with the old man on fathers day. there might have been a year or two in there somewhere that it didnt happen. but for the most part ive always been really close to my parents, now im 800 miles away from him, and im not real sure what to do, gota call him later. 

Happy fathers day ya bunch of old farts.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I went out and measured,figured and 250 gal full.
> thats at 7.48 gal a cf.
> 
> How many pulls it take to start the 480 ?



well only put a couple ounces in the tank, and a little down its gullet, maybe 5 pulls.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well, kind of a sad day here. this is the first time in 25 years, I havent gotten to spend some time with the old man on fathers day. there might have been a year or two in there somewhere that it didnt happen. but for the most part ive always been really close to my parents, now im 800 miles away from him, and im not real sure what to do, gota call him later.
> 
> Happy fathers day ya bunch of old farts.



Don't worry,you'll be and old fart soon nuff! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Damned bears are at it again..
> they come into town and wander around and now trying to get into houses and attacking people
> I tell the OL to keep the doors shut when cooking and at night.
> 
> Grafton woman attacked by bear | Local News - WMUR Home



Keep a 12ga and slugs handy too!


----------



## tbone75

Went for my morning walk.Maybe I should say morning crawl? LOL Should be able to take it easy for a couple days now? Paying big time for digging that dirt! Should have enough onions for a couple months LOL Onions,maters and cukes is the main things I want! Bread and butter pickles,mater juice and onions for the winter! Strawberry jam would have been nice!F-ing critters!


----------



## tbone75

I see itchy down there :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

It's not itchy It's not itchy It's not itchy It's not itchy It's not itchy It's not itchy..........


----------



## dancan

Hey Mark , this saw came up for sale local , cheap , I can get it and send it to you if you want .



View attachment 242031


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Hey Mark , this saw came up for sale local , cheap , I can get it and send it to you if you want .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 242031



i saw a really nice bike on craigslist in your area....oh wiat.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> i saw a really nice bike on craigslist in your area....oh wiat.



I can coast down hill LOL .


----------



## AU_K2500

hopefully its got a cable brake, and not a chain brake.....pretty sure youd need both feet for that.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> hopefully its got a cable brake, and not a chain brake.....pretty sure youd need both feet for that.





As long as I'm pushing down and back with the right foot I'm good to go LOL .
I won't be able to go uphill worth a pinch ....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

The midgit is home bound!


----------



## AU_K2500

set yourself free dan. 

Saw one of these in the airport two months ago, almost passed out I was laughing so hard! but after I thought about it, its a genius idea!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The midgit is home bound!



looks like 70 through kansas....talk about nothing to look at for 6-7 hours....


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The midgit is home bound!



Least you aint nekid in the pic! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> set yourself free dan.
> 
> Saw one of these in the airport two months ago, almost passed out I was laughing so hard! but after I thought about it, its a genius idea!



Jerry could put a mini-mac motor on that fer ya!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> looks like 70 through kansas....talk about nothing to look at for 6-7 hours....



Illinois, same story as kansas. 
Sp where did you settle down mark?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Illinois, same story as kansas.
> Sp where did you settle down mark?



He went to Texass :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Illinois, same story as kansas.
> Sp where did you settle down mark?



dallas texas, its....well...different.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> He went to Texass :hmm3grin2orange:



:0 where abouts? Theres not enough saws down there to support CAD


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :0 where abouts? Theres not enough saws down there to support CAD



Cliffy didn't have any problem finding any! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## dancan

I just got in from being "Out There'' , I think I'll have to dig out the old speedo , the temp went from 58f this am to a balmy 62f right now .
Anyone every see a 1 legged man try and start a mower that won't start :msp_angry: , I can tell you that he gave up way before he normally would LOL .


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :0 where abouts? Theres not enough saws down there to support CAD



there aint no saws....cause there aint NO TREES!!!!

Its SOOOO different that what ive been used to for the past 25 years of my life. I really took my surroundings for granted.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I just got in from being "Out There'' , I think I'll have to dig out the old speedo , the temp went from 58f this am to a balmy 62f right now .
> Anyone every see a 1 legged man try and start a mower that won't start :msp_angry: , I can tell you that he gave up way before he normally would LOL .



Bet that looked like a monkey humping a football! :msp_w00t:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Cliffy didn't have any problem finding any! :msp_thumbup:



Know whereabouts in TX? 

Cliffy was also better looking then Mark! Haha!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> there aint no saws....cause there aint NO TREES!!!!
> 
> Its SOOOO different that what ive been used to for the past 25 years of my life. I really took my surroundings for granted.



Sounds like S.W. Okla. where my Dad was from.Nothing but brush,no trees at all!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Bet that looked like a monkey humping a football! :msp_w00t:



Um ...... No .
I thought it was a graceful balancing act with 1 foot on the ground , 1 in the air , 1 hand on the handle to balance and pull with the other , graceful I tell you , graceful .


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like S.W. Okla. where my Dad was from.Nothing but brush,no trees at all!



that makes sense, As I can see Norman (S.W. OK.) if squint hard enough on a clear day.....Thats the other thing its so damn flat!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Know whereabouts in TX?
> 
> Cliffy was also better looking then Mark! Haha!



woh woh woh, easy now. when was cliff in Texas? is this the same cliff still on AS?

Jacob, Im in a town right outside dallas, northeast texas.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> that makes sense, As I can see Norman (S.W. OK.) if squint hard enough on a clear day.....Thats the other thing its so damn flat!



Flat as a pan cake! Nothing but red dust,horn toads and goat head burs! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> woh woh woh, easy now. when was cliff in Texas? is this the same cliff still on AS?
> 
> Jacob, Im in a town right outside dallas, northeast texas.



He is in North Texass somewhere? The Cliff that don't show up on here any more! Maybe once in the last year?


----------



## tbone75

The Cliff that started this thread. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

hmm, ill have to get to know him, wonder where he is in texas? dont ever see him on.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hmm, ill have to get to know him, wonder where he is in texas? dont ever see him on.



He was on about a month ago.Hardly ever gets on here any more.Told us he found a cure for CAD?He is a real nice guy.Bet hes not far from you.Just outside Dallas in North Texass?Close to Okla.,used to have his address?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> He was on about a month ago.Hardly ever gets on here any more.Told us he found a cure for CAD?



crap. the one person on here in my state found a cure for CAD....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> crap. the one person on here in my state found a cure for CAD....



He does some real nice leather work too!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> woh woh woh, easy now. when was cliff in Texas? is this the same cliff still on AS?
> 
> Jacob, Im in a town right outside dallas, northeast texas.



Should of went with Indiana!  









tbone75 said:


> He was on about a month ago.Hardly ever gets on here any more.Told us he found a cure for CAD?


 Wonder what it is??? 
Maybe its a girl named Rosie at the local strip club??


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> .... a girl named Rosie at the local strip club??



Wildthing , wasn't that her stagename ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Wildthing , wasn't that her stagename ?



It may of been? I only "seen" her once. 

P.s Your new nickname is "crippledthing"


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> ...................... "crippledthing"



Only a temporary condition :msp_smile: .


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> It may of been? I only "seen" her once.
> 
> P.s Your new nickname is "crippledthing"



Nah.....Its Dancan't :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=242053&stc=1&d=1339960395


----------



## tbone75

:msp_scared: I see the tax collector down there!


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=242053&stc=1&d=1339960395



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: He Stihl can't !


----------



## dancan

Stihl only temporary !


----------



## AU_K2500

i see Ron is quite handy with MS paint.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> i see Ron is quite handy with MS paint.



Nah...Adam is the one good with it! See the Slug in my Avatar! Thanks Adam!


----------



## AU_K2500

oh yeah, i knew that. 

ok, i need someone to tell me that a 20 gallon parts washer is a good idea. Ive got it all piced out, and everything...but will it really be useful? as of right now, i just use an oil drain pan, and squirt bottle to clean parts.....some talk me into, or out of it! please!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> oh yeah, i knew that.
> 
> ok, i need someone to tell me that a 20 gallon parts washer is a good idea. Ive got it all piced out, and everything...but will it really be useful? as of right now, i just use an oil drain pan, and squirt bottle to clean parts.....some talk me into, or out of it! please!



5 gal is about right for most stuff I do. I have a 20gal or 30gal also but it takes up to much room right now.Don't use that no smell mineral spirits in it! That crap is to thick to pump!! I don't think you would need a 20 gal.?


----------



## tbone75

If you plan to do a lot of saws you may want the 20 gal ? Bigger is always better. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> If you plan to do a lot of saws you may want the 20 gal ? Bigger is always better. LOL



so the little table top 5 gallon would work? I just dont like the pump with no filter? could i put a sock around it or something? i guess what im saying is, i wouldnt mind a small one, if it was good quality, but the only 5 gallon i saw was at harbor freight and it was crap.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> so the little table top 5 gallon would work? I just dont like the pump with no filter? could i put a sock around it or something? i guess what im saying is, i wouldnt mind a small one, if it was good quality, but the only 5 gallon i saw was at harbor freight and it was crap.



That is the one I am using.It plugs up real easy! Got to put some kind of filter on it? Bur it does work fine.Better pump would sure help! If you work on cars and bigger stuff the 20gal would be much better!


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> ........... i just use an oil drain pan, and squirt bottle to clean parts....



If that works fine it leaves more money for saws and stuff .
It's your money but you should put 3 months of salary away before you start spending .


----------



## tbone75

Off to the In-Laws to feed the Slug!


----------



## AU_K2500

I think dans right, ill stick to what I know. no sense spending the money right now. Especailly since ive got two rents to pay, the leasing company in auburn wouldnt let me out of my lease, so we're paying two leases through september. turns out thats when the wedding is too.....so looks like its gonna be tough to save for a honeymoon! bad timing is all.


----------



## dancan

Get yourself set first and plan a bit for down the road , keep some of that money in your pocket .
A stiff bristle brush , a bucket and the cleaner of your choice goes a long way , cheap brake clean works well most of the time and purple cleaner with the many other choices you should be able to clean anything you want .


----------



## tbone75

Finally !!! Its raining !! Think I ate to much!  Think I need a dolly to roll me around on! :msp_smile:


----------



## caleath

Hello folks....just coming by to wish everyone a happy Fathers day


----------



## AU_K2500

speak of the devil! hey cliff, heard a lot about you. where you at in texas? just moved out here from alabama, living in dallas.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Going to my in-laws later today. My kids are stopping over some time today? LOL



Just got back from my road trip, ate way too much and feel a little sluggish from it all. Got a poisionus orange thing running well again, sharpened its chain and now its ready to cut up this winters wood if its opewrator can find the time to run it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Hello folks....just coming by to wish everyone a happy Fathers day



Happy Fathers day to you, Cliff. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## dancan

Looks like Cliff made a hit and run post .


----------



## dancan

John said it was raining earlier , he must be out taking a bath .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> John said it was raining earlier , he must be out taking a bath .



Three raindrops deep and he`ll drown!!


----------



## dancan

Well , he does have Epson salt , it might make him grow like Viagra .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Three raindrops deep and he`ll drown!!



:msp_razz:


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> John said it was raining earlier , he must be out taking a bath .





pioneerguy600 said:


> Three raindrops deep and he`ll drown!!



Dibs on the saws......just saying


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Dibs on the saws......just saying



Yer to far away LOL The others would have them cleaned out before you got here!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Yer to far away LOL The others would have them cleaned out before you got here!



bunch of vultures.


----------



## tbone75

Just got back up.Had to rest the back a bit.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> bunch of vultures.



 You would be the first in line! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You would be the first in line! :msp_sneaky:



yeah, your right! I would


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You would be the at the back of line! :msp_sneaky:



:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too many saws and not enough time to work on them. Got plenty of runners anyway so the project saws will have to wait.


----------



## tbone75

That rain lasted a whole 10 mins. ! :bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That rain lasted a whole 10 mins. ! :bang:



How deep did it get, two raindrops?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too many saws and not enough time to work on them. Got plenty of runners anyway so the project saws will have to wait.



I got plenty to use! Not like I can even use one right now! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> How deep did it get, two raindrops?



Yep,just up to my neck :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got plenty to use! Not like I can even use one right now! :bang:



How`s the back tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep,just up to my neck :hmm3grin2orange:



Thought you might need to get the SCUBA gear on.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> How`s the back tonight?



A little better after I relaxed for a bit.


----------



## tbone75

I didn't do anything today.But that sitting around gets to me bad.


----------



## tbone75

Don't think I will do much tomorrow either! Need to get back into a little better shape! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't think I will do much tomorrow either! Need to get back into a little better shape! LOL



Stretch out those back muscles.


----------



## caleath

We are doing good over here. Had my sons Eagle Scout project last weekend...so we are a bit tired. 

AU I am about 2 hours east of you...lots of trees around here.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> We are doing good over here. Had my sons Eagle Scout project last weekend...so we are a bit tired.
> 
> AU I am about 2 hours east of you...lots of trees around here.



Good to see you Cliff ! Everything else going OK?


----------



## caleath

Yeah we are doing great here....busy as always.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Yeah we are doing great here....busy as always.



Good to hear! Happy Fathers Day to you too !


----------



## caleath

Hard to believe you guys are still hanging out in here....

No new saws here for quite a long time....I run the 440 and 026 the most. Lots of projects still sitting in rubbermate totes though.


----------



## AU_K2500

caleath said:


> We are doing good over here. Had my sons Eagle Scout project last weekend...so we are a bit tired.
> 
> AU I am about 2 hours east of you...lots of trees around here.



yeah they seemed to all disappear between longview/tyler area and here.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Hard to believe you guys are still hanging out in here....
> 
> No new saws here for quite a long time....I run the 440 and 026 the most. Lots of projects still sitting in rubbermate totes though.



Maybe some day you will want to fix them? My pile went way up! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Some of the names have changed.LOL But stihl the same bunch of regulars. Dancan't,Papa Smurf,Pit Bull,Slug,Nosparky Marky LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All...Cliff long time no E......Happy fathers day to you as well....Just got back from the island...things wintered very well....weather finally turned around yesterday afternoon and was simply stunning and continued all day today. Boat went well but got down there and my computer driven auto bilge pump lost it's mind....flippin out... starting and stopping frantically or starting and not stopping.....a flat battery just waiting to happen so I brought the boat back home..easier to repair in the parking lot at the shop than bouncing up and down against a float while standing on my head soldering connections....LOL!!

I was slackin away in my hammock this afternoon when I hear a saw on the other side of the harbor....really screaming and then bogging then back to screaming again...I mean over running hard....I knew it was the rangers cutting some old island spruce for the campers to use for firewood. They were having problems...I couldn't resist so I rowed across the harbor and walked up to where all the racket was coming from...I about chit....Here's this fairly young guy in his black shiny shoes, uniform brown pants and gray shirt loaded down with mace, hand cuffs, radioes, GPS and his trusty 9mm all on a heavy black leather belt, just standing on a Stihl 361 that was leaned way out and only producing clouds of dust.......first time I ever felt bad for a Stihl.....I wish I had a camera but he probably would have shot me or maced me...at least hand cuffed me....LOL!! No PPE what-so-ever but he was definately equippted to handle any criminal or terrorist elements he might encounter. I had heard about this guy last yr but never got closer than a few hundred yds. I guess he is actually lightening up...last yr he also wore a flak jacket...I'm not kidding!! I have known every ranger that has been on the island since 1962 when they first came on and have never seen one packin....needless to say I didn't offer to file his saw...he gets paid by the hour not the cord...but I did have the urge to ask him what the hell he was afraid of....but I all ready knew the answer....... "Nothin."


----------



## Cantdog

AwwwRight ZZZZLackers Let's look lively now!! Time to gitty up!!!!


----------



## dancan

Ok ,I'll wear that hat for a bit but I'm up now .


----------



## Cantdog

Here's a tip that I use.......if you turn the hat inside out it reads "SrekcalZZZ"..then they all think your Swedish and will leave you alone and not pick on you.........LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Don't have to , nobody pics on anybody here LOL .


----------



## dancan

I wonder what young ranger boy was thinking when an ''Ol boy'' popped up out of nowhere , ''Hmmm , mace or 9mm'' 
Most of them young bucks like to wear them bullet proof vests 'cause it makes um look bigger .


----------



## Cantdog

HaHa I was careful not to jump him as he was pretty engrossed in trying to cut up an old knotty island spruce with his power sander!! I think he is just another one of those that takes being a "Fedral Agent" a tad more seriously than he should......perhaps if he spent a little less polishing his shoes and gun, and a little more time on "How to take proper care of the tax payers equipment" classes, everyone would be better off. 'Course you never know when you might have to shoot a camper that had to book reservations 2 yrs ahead and pay $40.00 per person each way to ride the boat........he really just wanted to be a State Trooper but this is the only gig he could get and stihl wear a gun......


----------



## dancan

Geez , we got them same guys over here , they get to work for Natural Resources LOL .
A mirror always stops them dead in their tracks because they have to stop , admire and strike a couple of poses LOL .


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys.Don't know what or if I will do anything today? LOL


----------



## dancan

You can come over here , cut some wood and start a fire , it's 47f this am .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You can come over here , cut some wood and start a fire , it's 47f this am .



You can have that chit! 65 here right now going to 80 today. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

.... Going to tell HER to get a durned JOB !! I'm working to hard !!
yestday had to bring the water pump and containers back,,finish setting up the pool and ladder,,find and setup the screen house,,bring the trailer of trash to the dumpster,,finish cutting up the old pool for dumpster,,dig out and set up the solar heaters for the pool,,made some insect repellant for the edible leavy plants from habenero peppers and garlic and sprayed them,,today i have to run the strimmer around the yard,still havent cut trees in driveway,,fasten down the pool ladder,,finish getting rid of the old pool,,tie up the mater plants,,,.....
worked till 8pm last nite and dont know what i missed or all i need to do today before the HOT wx gets here..90+ deg this week.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> .... Going to tell HER to get a durned JOB !! I'm working to hard !!
> yestday had to bring the water pump and containers back,,finish setting up the pool and ladder,,find and setup the screen house,,bring the trailer of trash to the dumpster,,finish cutting up the old pool for dumpster,,dig out and set up the solar heaters for the pool,,made some insect repellant for the edible leavy plants from habenero peppers and garlic and sprayed them,,today i have to run the strimmer around the yard,still havent cut trees in driveway,,fasten down the pool ladder,,finish getting rid of the old pool,,tie up the mater plants,,,.....
> worked till 8pm last nite and dont know what i missed or all i need to do today before the HOT wx gets here..90+ deg this week.



Sounds like she is very bossy! :hmm3grin2orange: Going to make you get the place a spiffy ! :hmm3grin2orange: Planting flowers is next! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas, back to the salt mines. 

Maybe there will be a package waiting for me when i get home!

Hope everybody is doing well, Ron, dont work to hard.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like she is very bossy! :hmm3grin2orange: Going to make you get the place a spiffy ! :hmm3grin2orange: Planting flowers is next! :hmm3grin2orange:



No flowahs !! she does all that.
she's not being bossy,,just motivating 
stuff that should have been done a long time ago that i put off for to long,,being the slug that i am !!
i dont do anything today that can be put off until tomorrow..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No flowahs !! she does all that.
> she's not being bossy,,just motivating
> stuff that should have been done a long time ago that i put off for to long,,being the slug that i am !!
> i dont do anything today that can be put off until tomorrow..



Sounds a lot like my OL. LOL I get POed cause I can't do something without help! I always did everything myself.Just don't like to ask for help,everyone has stuff to do.Now trying to keep up with things I want done just sucks! LOL Seems everything has to wait. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to just take it easy today and rest the back.So much chit needs done,but just has to wait.Just not taking this laying down chit very well right now! Stihl very very pissed about not being able to take a couple trips I want to do!! Some way I will do it? May be next year?? May go out to Indy to see my Uncle,just to see how that goes? Only 4 hr. trip out to there.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> ... 4 hr. trip.....



Jeez , 4 to 5 hrs is about my limit and I have a good back LOL . The ADD kicks in after that and who knows which ditch I'll end up in .


----------



## Cantdog

John did you ever consider just flying our here and renting a car once you get off the plane?? Probably wouldn't be any more expensive than driving plus hotels these days

Wazup with that 621?? I read in the other thread you had it running but not well....I wanted to try and help that guy but some folks have trouble with stuff...they really do...should hire it done..

Anyway you did a carb kit.....fuel line?? Filter?? Have you done anything to the points??? Sometimes you can have seemlingly great fire pulling over but if the points are burnt or to close together they won't run for crap.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John did you ever consider just flying our here and renting a car once you get off the plane?? Probably wouldn't be any more expensive than driving plus hotels these days
> 
> Wazup with that 621?? I read in the other thread you had it running but not well....I wanted to try and help that guy but some folks have trouble with stuff...they really do...should hire it done..
> 
> Anyway you did a carb kit.....fuel line?? Filter?? Have you done anything to the points??? Sometimes you can have seemlingly great fire pulling over but if the points are burnt or to close together they won't run for crap.....



I put a kit in it.Just need to get in there and check more out? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Only been on a plane twice,the ride down to Fla. was fine! The ride back :msp_scared: seat belt all the way!! Don't care if I ever fly again!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Only been on a plane twice,the ride down to Fla. was fine! The ride back :msp_scared: seat belt all the way!! Don't care if I ever fly again!!



Don't cheap out next time and book the return flight with the Wright Bros .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't cheap out next time and book the return flight with the Wright Bros .



It was a big plane I thought? 8 seats across.Shook the living chit out of me! Plus them sudden drops! F#%@ them air planes! And there is so much to see getting there and back!Don't want to miss much if I can help it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

One thing I need to do today.Move one of my watermelon plants.Just not getting enough sun. Only have 2 plants,one sugar baby and one gray northern the OL got from a friend whos Dad grows the biggest melons around!He wins the county fair every year,for at least 20 yrs, now! Gets them up to 100lbs or more!Something special he does to start the plant he says? Won't take much to move it,just hope I don't kill it! Still small right now.


----------



## dancan

Ha ! We knew a day couldn't go by without a :msp_scared: " Oh ! My Flowers !''

:hmm3grin2orange:


Get back to work on that 621 !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ha ! We knew a day couldn't go by without a :msp_scared: " Oh ! My Flowers !''
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Get back to work on that 621 !



Watermelon is not a flower! Ain't you ever had one? That stuff is candy!!


----------



## tbone75

621 maybe after lunch? Doing a lot of relaxing today!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> .... the OL got... the biggest melons around!... wins the county fair every year, Gets them up ......Something special ....





tbone75 said:


> Watermelon is not a flower! Ain't you ever had one? That stuff is candy!!




Yes , I'm a big fan of melons .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yes , I'm a big fan of melons .



Got to say she has a nice pair! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I am dead if she ever sees that! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I am dead if she ever sees that! :hmm3grin2orange:



Not near as dead as you'd be if she caught you sayin they wasn't such a nice pair!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Not near as dead as you'd be if she caught you sayin they wasn't such a nice pair!!!!



You are 100% right on that! :hmm3grin2orange: Always looking on the bright side,ain't ya!


----------



## Cantdog

Always LOL!!! I been taught the rules!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Always LOL!!! I been taught the rules!!!!



I always try! A little tough some times. LOL


----------



## tbone75

The 621 has good compression 170,good spark,carb looks clean as can be.But she is spitting gas back at me? Needle is set like it should be.Going to check the points in just a min. Maybe getting a little out of time some how? Just guessing right now. LOL


----------



## dancan

I see Ron's busy workin' on his melons , I think it's the HoneyDo variety .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I see Ron's busy workin' on his melons , I think it's the HoneyDo variety .



That HoneyDo list and HoneyDo melons kinda go hand in hand! :msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

Couldn't help myself! OL said something about green beans,so I went and planted some. :hmm3grin2orange: Even she said I am a planting fool ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Green beans is good eatin' , looks like you're going to be doing some canning this fall Farmer John .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Green beans is good eatin' , looks like you're going to be doing some canning this fall Farmer John .



Yep,always help her do that. LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Flat as a pan cake! Nothing but red dust,horn toads and goat head burs! :hmm3grin2orange:



and a constant wind blowing from the west that makes all the trees lean east. btw, that red dust is from the red topsoil


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> and a constant wind blowing from the west that makes all the trees lean east. btw, that red dust is from the red topsoil



When you find a tree! LOL


----------



## dancan

jerrycmorrow said:


> and a constant wind blowing from the west that makes all the trees lean east. btw, that red dust is from the red topsoil



At least I'd know which direction to walk home LOL .


----------



## AU_K2500

usps: I guess they call it snail mail for a reason.....


----------



## dancan

Hey look , it's the salt minor .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Hey look , it's the salt minor .



all this time sitting on your arse you sure come up with some good puns.


----------



## dancan

I have my moments but most not so good .


----------



## AU_K2500

I know most of you guys BUY from CL, but does anyone SELL on CL? Im thinking about thining out the herd. and dont want to deal with the bay. Any suggestions on listing on CL?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I know most of you guys BUY from CL, but does anyone SELL on CL? Im thinking about thining out the herd. and dont want to deal with the bay. Any suggestions on listing on CL?



Never sold any on CL or fleabay?


----------



## dancan

CL isn't popular here but Kijiji is very popular around here (Nova Scotia) , you can also put them up in the classifieds here .
If you don't see any trees locally saws may be a tuff sell .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> At least I'd know which direction to " LIMP " home LOL .



:msp_rolleyes:

itchy,scratchy,,itchy,,scratchy,itch,itch,scratch,itch,scratc,scratch..................


----------



## dancan

I knew sumthin' was gonna happen aftah I posted that .
Should have said limp home LOL .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> itchy,scratchy,,itchy,,scratchy,itch,itch,scratch,itch,scratc,scratch..................



:hmm3grin2orange: Just wait till he gets that cast off,and sees how UGLY that leg is! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I know most of you guys BUY from CL, but does anyone SELL on CL? Im thinking about thining out the herd. and dont want to deal with the bay. Any suggestions on listing on CL?



I sell on CL..
any stihl i get goes that way..
usually in the FREE section..
sometimes i can find a sucker that will actually PAY something for one !!
the trick is to list it SO cheap somebody will buy it.
like a stihl 4216,,thats 42cc,,16in bar,,list for $25 and MAYBE get a buyer ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Just wait till he gets that cast off,and sees how UGLY that leg is! :msp_w00t:



He will think he's looking in the mirror ?? 
GOTTA kick him when he's down !!! when he's UP he moves to fast ! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

Don't you worry , I'm plenty fast with these crutches and don't forget , I know how to use a Tazer LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Don't you worry , I'm plenty fast with these crutches and don't forget , I know how to use a Tazer LOL .



Cmon Dancant,,firearms are legal down here,dont go bringing a tazer to a confrontation THIS side of the border !! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Just wait till he gets that cast off,and sees how UGLY that leg is! :msp_w00t:



This cast comes off wednseday and a new stylish one goes back on , I sure hope I'm outta the house after that .


----------



## pioneerguy600

For every saw I sell I seem to aquire 3-4 more. When I thin the herd of 3-4 saws 12-15 more show up, I don`t seem to make any headway getting rid of saws.


----------



## tbone75

That tazer ain't got much against a chunk of fast flying lead! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

The Tazer is so I can catch up and then beat them with the crutch so I can get a little satisfaction and exercise at the same time LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> This cast comes off wednseday and a new stylish one goes back on , I sure hope I'm outta the house after that .



Be all green peeling and stink! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah that's right...Ron's from the "Live Free or Die State" so ya want to watch it around there....Me? ..I'm from "Vacationland"..we're alot more layed back......we just finally got the right to buy firecrackers....little ones...but firecrackers none the less LOL!! And of course we do have "Park Boy" for backup..but I'm pretty sure he is actually from "Away"...maybe NH...but probably NJ...LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Plus they wont let you itch it either! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> This cast comes off wednseday and a new stylish one goes back on , I sure hope I'm outta the house after that .



A " stylish " cast ???
creamsickle colored or more manly with like a husky emblem on it..
getting out of the house is good..
wife is probly tired of changing your litter box by now  
should be warm enuf she can set your water bowl and food bowl outside too !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That tazer ain't got much against a chunk of fast flying lead! :hmm3grin2orange:



Steel jacket is faster and more stable ballistically.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Be all green peeling and stink! :hmm3grin2orange:



I don't think , this one was put on after the last operation when the leg was swollen , now there is a fair amount of looseness and a bit of air flow , I think that it's plaster at the bottom of the foot , heel and ankle with 2 hard plastic supports going up both sides of the leg wrapped in heavy flannel .
Daum thing still itches where you can't get at :mad2:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A " stylish " cast ???
> creamsickle colored or more manly with like a husky emblem on it..
> getting out of the house is good..
> wife is probly tired of changing your litter box by now
> should be warm enuf she can set your water bowl and food bowl outside too !!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yeah that's right...Ron's from the "Live Free or Die State" so ya want to watch it around there....Me? ..I'm from "Vacationland"..we're alot more layed back......we just finally got the right to buy firecrackers....little ones...but firecrackers none the less LOL!! And of course we do have "Park Boy" for backup..but I'm pretty sure he is actually from "Away"...maybe NH...but probably NJ...LOL!!!



Just don't forget , show them park boys a mirror and you should have enough time to make a hasty getaway if your 'crackers are too big LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah that's right...Ron's from the "Live Free or Die State" so ya want to watch it around there....Me? ..I'm from "Vacationland"..we're alot more layed back......we just finally got the right to buy firecrackers....little ones...but firecrackers none the less LOL!! And of course we do have "Park Boy" for backup..but I'm pretty sure he is actually from "Away"...maybe NH...but probably NJ...LOL!!!



Enuf of the "inuendos" with the "park boy" stuff,,NH aint VT and comin from a place that used to be part of m#######chussetts an addition of anything from "away" can do nothing but help out the gene pool there..


----------



## tbone75

Didn't get very far with the 621.Had to do honey-do stuff. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Didn't get very far with the 621.Had to do honey-do stuff. LOL



That list will get long very fast if you don`t keep up with it....LOL


----------



## dancan

You been playin' with the melons instead of workin'?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You been playin' with the melons instead of workin'?



:monkey:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That list will get long very fast if you don`t keep up with it....LOL



I wonder how long the Dan list is getting? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I wonder how long the Dan list is getting? :hmm3grin2orange:



Very-very-very loooooooooonnnnnggg......LOL


----------



## dancan

I keep on pushin' that ''I want'' button so she don't have time to make a list LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I keep on pushin' that ''I want'' button so she don't have time to make a list LOL



Good idea, you gots lots a time to keep it up to.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I keep on pushin' that ''I want'' button so she don't have time to make a list LOL



Do you really think she is going to let you off? She is keeping track! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Enuf of the "inuendos" with the "park boy" stuff,,NH aint VT and comin from a place that used to be part of m#######chussetts an addition of anything from "away" can do nothing but help out the gene pool there..



Ease up 'ol timer fore you blow a head gasket...talkin about cheep firecrackers...you sure got a shot fuse!!! You musta missed the post about park boy and his social (ist) problems...go back and read Post # 49630-49636 so's ya know what was said....AND as far as Jean pools go...I'll have you know I have 9 and a half pairs of cutoffs jeans for that.....9 that I can wear swimmin and one half set of street clothes for Dancant if needs it.


----------



## tbone75

Planting beans wore me out today! I may go to bed early? LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys must have fell asleep? Guess I will too! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Where's all the ZZZZlackerZZZZ this morning???? Gonna be a hanging here today... All the hardware is rebuilt and painted...one pair of doors are already fit to the openings and ready to be hung. The other pair shouldn't be to hard to fit, so by the end of the day they all should be swinging in the breeze....


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackedness has let this fall on page 2 , ZZZSlackerz !


----------



## dancan

Hey ! How'd you get in front of me ?


----------



## Cantdog

Started earlier.....by some portion of a second...LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Early morning Slug checking in.


----------



## dancan

John , ratchetstrap yourself to a couple of spare beanpoles to give your back some support , don't worry 'bout lookin' funny when you walk around .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , ratchetstrap yourself to a couple of spare beanpoles to give your back some support , don't worry 'bout lookin' funny when you walk around .



Think I will stick with the belt braces I have now.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ease up 'ol timer fore you blow a head gasket...talkin about cheep firecrackers...you sure got a shot fuse!!! You musta missed the post about park boy and his social (ist) problems...go back and read Post # 49630-49636 so's ya know what was said....AND as far as Jean pools go...I'll have you know I have 9 and a half pairs of cutoffs jeans for that.....9 that I can wear swimmin and one half set of street clothes for Dancant if needs it.



I read that myself and wondered what the hell i was talking about ??
they say the new meds should smooth out after a couple weeks 
had a DR. appt. yestday and completely forgot about it,even marked on a calander two feet from my face 
Very good response Robin..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I read that myself and wondered what the hell i was talking about ??
> they say the new meds should smooth out after a couple weeks
> had a DR. appt. yestday and completely forgot about it,even marked on a calander two feet from my face
> Very good response Robin..



#3 Slug is up :hmm3grin2orange: That be you Ron :hmm3grin2orange: Dan is stihl #1 me #2


----------



## tbone75

Me and the cats already made 2 laps around the yard! Yep these cats act like dogs a lot? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> #3 Slug is up :hmm3grin2orange: That be you Ron :hmm3grin2orange: Dan is stihl #1 me #2



#2 with a name like John ??? :msp_confused:

FINALLY got the saw delivered to the old guy up the road yestday,been trying to do that for a couple weeks !!


----------



## tbone75

So far I will try to get the 621 running right and mow grass today.Had another little storm go through last night.Rained about 10 mins. LOL Just enough to make the grass grow again.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I read that myself and wondered what the hell i was talking about ??
> they say the new meds should smooth out after a couple weeks
> had a DR. appt. yestday and completely forgot about it,even marked on a calander two feet from my face
> Very good response Robin..



Gotta keep it light in the "fight thread" LOL!! Hope things even out for you.........Looks like you got that pool filled just in time for this coming heat wave...they are saying low 90's here Wed and Thurs!!! I'll be using some of my cut offs at the pond for sure!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> #2 with a name like John ??? :msp_confused:
> 
> FINALLY got the saw delivered to the old guy up the road yestday,been trying to do that for a couple weeks !!



Guess it fits? I feel like a pile of chit a lot :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Somesawguy

Good morning everyone. It's supposed to be a scorcher tomorrow. Stay safe out there. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Somesawguy said:


> Good morning everyone. It's supposed to be a scorcher tomorrow. Stay safe out there. :hmm3grin2orange:



Think I will stay in with the A/C most of the time!


----------



## tbone75

Ron you getting any where with that lectric roller?


----------



## farrell

mornin all!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you getting any where with that lectric roller?



Still trying to overcome the learning curve.
How about you ?


----------



## dancan

''Heat Wave'' ''Scorcher'' .........is plaster waterproof ?


----------



## Somesawguy

dancan said:


> ''Heat Wave'' ''Scorcher'' .........is plaster waterproof ?



Only for a little while. :hmm3grin2orange:

100 is hot for up this way. Especially when it's been in the 60's around here lately.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Still trying to overcome the learning curve.
> How about you ?



Stihl the same.Seems like the spoon thing pulls the tobacco back out of the tube when it pulls back out? Don't work for chit with high humidity !


----------



## dancan

Stihl playin' with weed ? get to work you farmers LOL .


----------



## tbone75

Been working on a saw!! Got it running much better! Still not perfect? Runs great for a bit then dies,starts right back up.I tryed to cheat on setting the needle,did it by eye. LOL Put a straight edge on it to check,to high LOL I put the new needle in it,but its all steel.The old one has a rubber tip.May change that out?


----------



## tbone75

Had a little problem with the new bar for it.Don't fit! LOL Very very close,but wont go over the studs. Think I can make it fit easy nuff. Robin you better check them ones I sent you,may be the same as this one? Found a bar I have had for a long time,didn't know what it fit? Do now! LOL Good bar crappy chain. LOL I have pile of 16" chains only used once.They didn't fit either,to short LOL Don't know what they fit? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess what! Ed just showed up!


----------



## tbone75

Now if I can find all the brake parts for the 123 I will be set on Dollies !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Been working on a saw!! Got it running much better! Still not perfect? Runs great for a bit then dies,starts right back up.I tryed to cheat on setting the needle,did it by eye. LOL Put a straight edge on it to check,to high LOL I put the new needle in it,but its all steel.The old one has a rubber tip.May change that out?



On the needles,if they have a rubber tip they seat on steel,,if a steel tip they seat on rubber.
iffn ya aint keefull ya kin blow out the rubber seat cleaning the carb.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> On the needles,if they have a rubber tip they seat on steel,,if a steel tip they seat on rubber.
> iffn ya aint keefull ya kin blow out the rubber seat cleaning the carb.



Didn't know that! Never seen a all steel needle before.This carb had a rubber end on the needle in it.Didn't see nothing rubber down in there.I looked for dirt in there before I cleaned anything.The new carb kit came with a steel needle? Runs good for a bit then just dies like it ran out of gas.Fires right back up and runs fine,then just does it again.Can't be much of anything wrong.


----------



## farrell

afternoon all!
sittin here sweatin to death!
enjoyin my vaca thus far
got the truck inspected
got the front flowerbed weeded....still have to do the back bed and garden
got a lil firewood for makin porkchops tonight
and between me and the wife we have shot 4 chucks and 4 rabbits (2 of which i got .45 in the judge)
have clean and tune up my brothers ms180 at some point and got his mantis tiller runnin again


----------



## farrell

thouht about findin another ms180 and doin some work on it:msp_rolleyes: and givin it to my dad


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Guess what! Ed just showed up!



what model is it ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> what model is it ?



120


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> afternoon all!
> sittin here sweatin to death!
> enjoyin my vaca thus far
> got the truck inspected
> got the front flowerbed weeded....still have to do the back bed and garden
> got a lil firewood for makin porkchops tonight
> and between me and the wife we have shot 4 chucks and 4 rabbits (2 of which i got .45 in the judge)
> have clean and tune up my brothers ms180 at some point and got his mantis tiller runnin again



I got 9 coons 6 possums with a 10/22 and one chuck with my boot! LOL


----------



## dancan

That's a darn good score against them garden raiders LOL 
How'd you get 1 with the boot , was it roadkill already ?


----------



## AU_K2500

still no package....starting to wonder if the fine gents with the post office "misplaced" it.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's a darn good score against them garden raiders LOL
> How'd you get 1 with the boot , was it roadkill already ?



I was riding back to the house on the quad,seen a chuck take off.Stopped to see where it went,not far nuff! Must have thought it was hid? I stomped it right there! That was very meen and a little evil. LOL Not real bright either! Good way to get bit! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I was riding back to the house on the quad,seen a chuck take off.Stopped to see where it went,not far nuff! Must have thought it was hid? I stomped it right there! That was very meen and a little evil. LOL Not real bright either! Good way to get bit! LOL




You wouldn`t dare to stomp one of em up here, they would tear your leg off an beat you over the head with it. They`s the size of beavers around here and very ill tempered to.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You wouldn`t dare to stomp one of em up here, they would tear your leg off an beat you over the head with it. They`s the size of beavers around here and very ill tempered to.



This was only a small one. LOL Wouldn't try that on a full grown one! For sure I wouldn't on one of them monsters up there! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This was only a small one. LOL Wouldn't try that on a full grown one! For sure I wouldn't on one of them monsters up there! :msp_scared:



You carry a running chainsaw if you want to mess with one of them up here, long bar is best.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You carry a running chainsaw if you want to mess with one of them up here, long bar is best.



Jerry,,you gotta learn the diff between bears and woodchucks !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,you gotta learn the diff between bears and woodchucks !! LOL !!



Our bears are black, the woodchucks are brown....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan fell into a woodchuck hole, that`s how he broke his leg, good thing the woodchuck was not home...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Didn't know that! Never seen a all steel needle before.This carb had a rubber end on the needle in it.Didn't see nothing rubber down in there.I looked for dirt in there before I cleaned anything.The new carb kit came with a steel needle? Runs good for a bit then just dies like it ran out of gas.Fires right back up and runs fine,then just does it again.Can't be much of anything wrong.



I think that the tip just looks like steel John....if you take it out and push it on a hard surface I think you'll see it bend.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I think that the tip just looks like steel John....if you take it out and push it on a hard surface I think you'll see it bend.



OK I will check that out!


----------



## dancan

Wake up you bunch of slow movin' whoskee lover's !


----------



## Cantdog

OK...my hat today.....lol


----------



## dancan

Appointment with the doc this am , I wonder if I'll get a new cast with a calamine injection system ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Didn't know that! Never seen a all steel needle before.This carb had a rubber end on the needle in it.Didn't see nothing rubber down in there.I looked for dirt in there before I cleaned anything.The new carb kit came with a steel needle? Runs good for a bit then just dies like it ran out of gas.Fires right back up and runs fine,then just does it again.Can't be much of anything wrong.



John...one other thing to easily check on is the tank vent. It's located in the fitting that screws into the white plastic block under and on the left side of the carb. Inside that fitting there is a ball valve. This needs to be loose enough so you can hear/feel it when you shake it. If this is crudded up or stuck closed the tank won't vent properly and can cause the symptom you describe. 

The other question I have is ...when you rebuilt the carb did you use the gasket that came in the kit that goes between the carb and the manifold/isolation block??? If you did this can be a problem....the gasket, though it fits the impulse hole, carb bore and bolt holes is not large enough outside the completely cover the impulse corridor. You have to either use the old one, make one or one from a Husky 61/66/266/268/272 will fit. Look it over and you'll see what I meen. The kit gasket leaves the inpulse corridor open to the outside air and the carb won't pump fuel properly.

If you, in fact used the kit gasket, I'll bet that's your problem right there.......and I'd remedy that first before checking the vent....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Appointment with the doc this am , I wonder if I'll get a new cast with a calamine injection system ?



Good luck Dan....if they won't provide you with an injection system...perhaps you can just duct tape the bottom edge of the cast to your ankle and just pour lotion down the top........kinda Red Green....


----------



## farrell

mornin kids!
finished weeding flower beds last night....still have to do the garden
got up early this mornin and got some of my mess cleaned up
goin to get our new fancy smart phones in a bit
takin the kids to the beach later
have to go do some work at my moms


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John...one other thing to easily check on is the tank vent. It's located in the fitting that screws into the white plastic block under and on the left side of the carb. Inside that fitting there is a ball valve. This needs to be loose enough so you can hear/feel it when you shake it. If this is crudded up or stuck closed the tank won't vent properly and can cause the symptom you describe.
> 
> The other question I have is ...when you rebuilt the carb did you use the gasket that came in the kit that goes between the carb and the manifold/isolation block??? If you did this can be a problem....the gasket, though it fits the impulse hole, carb bore and bolt holes is not large enough outside the completely cover the impulse corridor. You have to either use the old one, make one or one from a Husky 61/66/266/268/272 will fit. Look it over and you'll see what I meen. The kit gasket leaves the inpulse corridor open to the outside air and the carb won't pump fuel properly.
> 
> If you, in fact used the kit gasket, I'll bet that's your problem right there.......and I'd remedy that first before checking the vent....



I did use that new gasket! I will put the old homemade one back in! Thanks Robin!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I did use that new gasket! I will put the old homemade one back in! Thanks Robin!!



Wasnt thinking when i said about the needle tips you might not be able to tell stihl from rubber.
some come with silver colored rubber tips 

was looking at my place on google maps,,lots of trees around me for a long way !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wasnt thinking when i said about the needle tips you might not be able to tell stihl from rubber.
> some come with silver colored rubber tips
> 
> was looking at my place on google maps,,lots of trees around me for a long way !



Been going to look my place up.Just haven't did it yet.


----------



## AU_K2500

well as usual its back to the salt mines!.....BUT, turns out it is employee appreciation day, big whoop right? well thats what I thought till they told me not to pack my lunch...ok, i thought, itll probably be so worthless "catered" lunch, right?! NO! its what they call at madix "steak day" all 600 employees, office and floor, get a 16+oz steak and all the fixin's baked potato, corn on the cob, salad, and a dessert. Least I have something to look forward to!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well as usual its back to the salt mines!.....BUT, turns out it is employee appreciation day, big whoop right? well thats what I thought till they told me not to pack my lunch...ok, i thought, itll probably be so worthless "catered" lunch, right?! NO! its what they call at madix "steak day" all 600 employees, office and floor, get a 16+oz steak and all the fixin's baked potato, corn on the cob, salad, and a dessert. Least I have something to look forward to!



Sounds like you picked the right place to work!


----------



## roncoinc

jon shered chainsaw ??

chainsaw 16" bar jon shred


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Been going to look my place up.Just haven't did it yet.



I did and there was a coon out front headed for the garden !!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I did and there was a coon out front headed for the garden !!!!



The garden is all over the place! Front and back,hard to watch it all. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Only 8:30 here and its 78 in the shade already!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Only 8:30 here and its 78 in the shade already!



We are looking at 97 deg here today,love it !!


----------



## Somesawguy

roncoinc said:


> jon shered chainsaw ??
> 
> chainsaw 16" bar jon shred



It's funny how people misspell things when they have the name right in front of them. 

The price doesn't seem bad, but I don't know much about jon shered saws. :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> We are looking at 97 deg here today,love it !!



You will be a swimming Slug today! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> jon shered chainsaw ??
> 
> chainsaw 16" bar jon shred



Sounds cheap nuff.


----------



## tbone75

Seen I have about a dozen little maters already! Even one little watermelon growing!


----------



## farrell

one less hopper!


----------



## Cantdog

It's a hot one here today....92 at the shop in the shade....an even 70 inside!! But where I was hanging those carrege house doors was in between a pair of 20' tall hedges and 28" dia, 70-80' tall pines behind them so lots of sun this afternoon but no moving air. Broke a drill bit off in a hole....last screw of 138 #14 X 1 3/4" slotted galvinized screws I put in today......put everything down and drove away......done for the day...and I know exactly what I'm doing first thing in the morning!!! LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Swapped out the gasket in the 621.Runs better,but still not right? Still acts like it runs out of gas,but don't die now,revs up great!It don't like bar oil,runs right back out? LOL Put the handles on the 480 and 123.Checked the compression on the 480,a little low only 190 ! LOL Looked over the 120 I just got.Its a little low at 135.Don't see any scoring,maybe needs rings? Went outside for a bit! Dang its HOT !! Good day to go spray some weed killer. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Swapped out the gasket in the 621.Runs better,but still not right? Still acts like it runs out of gas,but don't die now,revs up great!It don't like bar oil,runs right back out? LOL Put the handles on the 480 and 123.Checked the compression on the 480,a little low only 190 ! LOL Looked over the 120 I just got.Its a little low at 135.Don't see any scoring,maybe needs rings? Went outside for a bit! Dang its HOT !! Good day to go spray some weed killer. LOL



Hmmmmm......check you tank vent next and make sure the internal fuel line from the block to the filter has no holes.....after that....perhaps the low side welch plug in the carb?? Could be crap floating around in there... Is your metering lever set flush to the carb deck that surrounds it?? Just thinking out loud....if all that is good then perhaps you need to look at the points...they can be in prety rough shape but still run the saw just not well....just for chits and giggles dissconnect that kill switch I sent you...see if that makes any difference....I wasn't 100% sure of that 
l


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmmm......check you tank vent next and make sure the internal fuel line from the block to the filter has no holes.....after that....perhaps the low side welch plug in the carb?? Could be crap floating around in there... Is your metering lever set flush to the carb deck that surrounds it?? Just thinking out loud....if all that is good then perhaps you need to look at the points...they can be in prety rough shape but still run the saw just not well....just for chits and giggles dissconnect that kill switch I sent you...see if that makes any difference....I wasn't 100% sure of that
> l



Metering lever is flush with the carb deck.Points looked real good,fuel line in the tank and filter looks new. I will find it!! LOL


----------



## dancan

Back from the doc , and I told the wife the great news , he said I'm all cured and good to go !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Back from the doc , and I told the wife the great news , he said I'm all cured and good to go !



Liar liar pants on fire! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

She didn't believe me either LOL .








But at least I tried .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> She didn't believe me either LOL .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least I tried .



Did they let you itch your leg? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Sprayed 2 gal of weed killer,got 2 more ready to spray. I am soaking wet from sweat ! But this hot kills them weeds faster! LOL Got a lot of brier patches I want to kill off! Maybe I just like to kill green things? :msp_smile:


----------



## AU_K2500

all in all, its a good day boys! man, free steak sure does taste good. and my package even came in today! it took a little detour to south texas....somebody had the tracking number the entire time....its all there coil looks great, and the B&C he sent are in great shape. 

Did they make the 45 for a long time, would there have been more than one "style"? different caps...? I know mine has a black top cover and some have an orange top cover, whats the difference?


----------



## AU_K2500

I further proved myself as the AS dunce today....thought Id check on the status of my ring that i ordered for the 45. logged onto ebay, clicked on the "track package" button, and up comes the screen, but the funny thing was the "ship to" address was wrong.....Its still my old address. Talk about hitting yourself in the forehead. I hate doing stupid chit like this, if i had taken the time to think. Now i gotta find someone in Auburn, thatll drive over to my old place, get them to give him the package, or allow him to open the mail box, then ship it to me....


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Did they let you itch your leg? :hmm3grin2orange:



I got better than that , I got me a fancy 2 piece high tech plastic cast that is strapped together with velcro and I'm allowed to take it off :msp_smile: to get at any itch ....ANYTIME !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmmm......check you tank vent next and make sure the internal fuel line from the block to the filter has no holes.....after that....perhaps the low side welch plug in the carb?? Could be crap floating around in there... Is your metering lever set flush to the carb deck that surrounds it?? Just thinking out loud....if all that is good then perhaps you need to look at the points...they can be in prety rough shape but still run the saw just not well....just for chits and giggles dissconnect that kill switch I sent you...see if that makes any difference....I wasn't 100% sure of that
> l



Robin,,i wish you would be more carefull.
it was hot today and thinking can be dangerouse,,i dont want you to hurt yourself man.......
See.... it takes to much effort to draw blood to the brain for thinking and coardination suffers resulting in things like drill bits breaking off from lack of concentration..
you have to regulate your body appropriatally by the proper consumption of cooling beverages in green cans to get your body and mind back in balance.
once you cool down and intake the proper amount of ballantine you wil be back in balance again and all will be fine  and you will be able to resolve the latest problem with ease


----------



## roncoinc

Damn,,,still 85 here with hi humidity..
pool was up to 76,was nice..
OL had me turn on the air,,14K btu upstairs and a two ton down,,58 thousand btu of cooling  about an hour and 72 deg inside !! ,, TO cold !!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I got better than that , I got me a fancy 2 piece high tech plastic cast that is strapped together with velcro and I'm allowed to take it off :msp_smile: to get at any itch ....ANYTIME !



itchy,,scratchy,,scratchy,itchy,itchy,scratchy,itchy..................


----------



## tbone75

Been outside to much today! Dang its stihl HOT ! Time to relax in the A/C !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,i wish you would be more carefull.
> it was hot today and thinking can be dangerouse,,i dont want you to hurt yourself man.......
> See.... it takes to much effort to draw blood to the brain for thinking and coardination suffers resulting in things like drill bits breaking off from lack of concentration..
> you have to regulate your body appropriatally by the proper consumption of cooling beverages in green cans to get your body and mind back in balance.
> once you cool down and intake the proper amount of ballantine you wil be back in balance again and all will be fine  and you will be able to resolve the latest problem with ease



You are absolutely right Ron......it just so happens that I, ....moments ago achieved perfect balance.......and have no problems now....tomorrow..yes .....today.....no.....LOL!! Stihl 85 degrees.......and sweating....but smiling


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Metering lever is flush with the carb deck.Points looked real good,fuel line in the tank and filter looks new. I will find it!! LOL



Did you clean/file and set the points to 0.016".....points can look great but suck...you should do them correctly if only to eliminate them as suspect. You are working on a 35+ yr old saw that may never had the points touched...especially by the looks of that saw...pretty low hrs I'd say....Just sayin....the issue is right there we just have to either find it outright or eliminate our way to it....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Damn,,,still 85 here with hi humidity..
> pool was up to 76,was nice..
> OL had me turn on the air,,14K btu upstairs and a two ton down,,58 thousand btu of cooling  about an hour and 72 deg inside !! ,, TO cold !!!



"Comfort Zone"


----------



## Cantdog

OK ZZZlackers...I'm takin my last Ballantine, a big straw and my fan and am headed to bed..........see you all on the flip side.....


----------



## AU_K2500

evening fellas, how yall enjoying the heat wave!


----------



## Cantdog

Well...Well...Well...I see the ZZZZlackers from last night are Stihl ZZZZZlacking away this morning!!!!

Little thunder shower passing through this AM....but it looks to be another hot one here.......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well...Well...Well...I see the ZZZZlackers from last night are Stihl ZZZZZlacking away this morning!!!!
> 
> Little thunder shower passing through this AM....but it looks to be another hot one here.......



Yup,,6am and 80 deg already.
hope to see it break 100 today


----------



## dancan

Wow , I'm one of them ZZZSlackerz this am .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> itchy,,scratchy,,scratchy,itchy,itchy,scratchy,itchy..................



Rrrrrip , Ahhhhhh


----------



## SawGarage

AU_K2500 said:


> all in all, its a good day boys! man, free steak sure does taste good. and my package even came in today! it took a little detour to south texas...._somebody had the tracking number the entire time_....its all there coil looks great, and the B&C he sent are in great shape.
> 
> Did they make the 45 for a long time, would there have been more than one "style"? different caps...? I know mine has a black top cover and some have an orange top cover, whats the difference?



Mark,

that 'person' had to dig for the tracking #  but, yeah it was there..ya just had to ASK!  I saw that detour, as did you... thanks for letting me know they got there :bang::monkey: I cried myself to sleep last night, ya know 

I have a 45 here with a GRAY cover. 



roncoinc said:


> Damn,,,still 85 here with hi humidity..
> pool was up to 76,was nice..
> OL had me turn on the air,,14K btu upstairs and a two ton down,,58 thousand btu of cooling  about an hour and 72 deg inside !! ,, TO cold !!!



You have central air? UGH. 

my shop is going to be an OVEN today... thin BLACK RUBBER CEILING @ 10ft, and our door is tucked in the corner... I can see the trees move, but we get NO AIR movement!! 


supposed to hit ~95 degrees... least the humidity is only supposed to be around 60%...

more heat tomorrow, and some PM thundershowers.... 

stay hydrated out there!


----------



## RandyMac

Bummer dudes 

right now it is a foggy 50 degrees, headed for a smoking 57! Got a couple days of rain coming up, nothing major, maybe an inch, probably less.


----------



## farrell

mornin all!


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Bummer dudes
> 
> right now it is a foggy 50 degrees, headed for a smoking 57! Got a couple days of rain coming up, nothing major, maybe an inch, probably less.



Clear skies here, bright sun but it won`t get much past 68 today.


----------



## tbone75

Morning everyone.Went to bed early and got up late! Got up several times during the night as usual. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Wow , I'm one of them ZZZSlackerz this am .



Must be that new cast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Morning everyone.Went to bed early and got up late! Got up several times during the night as usual. LOL



Morning John, beautiful day here and I don`t have to work today.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning John, beautiful day here and I don`t have to work today.



How did you manage that? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin all!



A nice WARM morning at that 
you still on vaca ??


----------



## tbone75

Got a box ready to send out today for you Jerry. I put that old coil I had in there for you too. Been going to send it to you!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How did you manage that? LOL



I drove the last nail last evening by 8:30 and today I have to take my wife into the hospital to get a hernia looked after. Just a little incision and a few stitches.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a box ready to send out today for you Jerry. I put that old coil I had in there for you too. Been going to send it to you!



That sounds very good, I can really use both of those bits, got a chassis all cleaned up and waiting for that top end.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I drove the last nail last evening by 8:30 and today I have to take my wife into the hospital to get a hernia looked after. Just a little incision and a few stitches.



Hope everything goes well!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hope everything goes well!



Thanks, it shouldn`t be too bad.


----------



## tbone75

The midget cat just went by with something it her mouth! BRB LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just a mole. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The midget cat just went by with something it her mouth! BRB LOL



Another critter or a snake?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just a mole. LOL



LOL, you beat me to it.


----------



## Somesawguy

Good morning everyone. It's going to be another hot one. Drink plenty of water. :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Got to take another lap around the yard. In that bed way to much !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Somesawguy said:


> Good morning everyone. It's going to be another hot one. Drink plenty of water. :msp_smile:



I was working in the open with the sun beating down on me yesterday. There was a little breeze and I was up on 15' of staging installing siding. I had to ingest close to 4 liters or about a gallon of water during the 12 hours I was up there.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> the midget cat just went by with something it her mouth! Brb lol



breakfast !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was working in the open with the sun beating down on me yesterday. There was a little breeze and I was up on 15' of staging installing siding. I had to ingest close to 4 liters or about a gallon of water during the 12 hours I was up there.



Dont have to be all that hot when in the sun on the side of a house with everything being reflected.
you get beat on from BOTH sides !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Dont have to be all that hot when in the sun on the side of a house with everything being reflected.
> you get beat on from BOTH sides !



LOL, tell me about it, I am several shades darker today.
The air barrier fabric we install over the sheathing is a silver color, it really reflects the sun.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL, tell me about it, I am several shades darker today.
> The air barrier fabric we install over the sheathing is a silver color, it really reflects the sun.



That is nasty! LOL Need sun glasses just to see what your doing!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> breakfast !!



Maybe if she would bring in a dozen at a time! LOL That little thing wouldn't make a good snack! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Forgot to tell you about the OL waking me up at 4:30.She had a tic on here chest! LOL She gets nutty with tics! Scared to touch one! LOL I pulled it off for her and went back to bed.LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cats done with it.Who needs a snack? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

R​


roncoinc said:


> A nice WARM morning at that
> you still on vaca ??



Yes sir!
Been busy did more weed eatin this mornin
Got my dump truck load of bark mulch for the flower beds
Goin swimming shortly


----------



## tbone75

Starting to be able to move a little. I will go check out a couple saws for Adam! Then ?? LOL


----------



## dancan

Rrrrrrrip , scratch scratch scratch , Ahhhhhh:smile2:


----------



## sefh3

Afternoon everyone.
Well yesterday I spent the day golfing. This was a first for me. I never had the desire but went out anyway. I have a great time and think I might take this hobby up. Surprisingly it was rather relaxing.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> Well yesterday I spent the day golfing. This was a first for me. I never had the desire but went out anyway. I have a great time and think I might take this hobby up. Surprisingly it was rather relaxing.



I have golfed twice in my life. LOL Dad talked me into going with him. Just not for me. LOL My Mom and Brother both love it?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Rrrrrrrip , scratch scratch scratch , Ahhhhhh:smile2:



Got it made now,don't you! :hmm3grin2orange: Better enjoy that " I want button" It will be turned off very soon! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks, it shouldn`t be too bad.



Parts on there way to N.S. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

Sure is slow around here today .


----------



## roncoinc

What a wonderfull day 
started off first thing with a guy bringing his saw he left the chain brake on and melted the plastic cover ! LOL !!
just pulled one off mine and put it on his and told him i would let him know what it cost.
managed to get it apart and grind the melted plastic out ,,then fight with that damn spring for awhile..
all together and on my saw and works fine..
gotta love those little ryobie's,easiest thing there is to work on.

Then it was relax time.
95 deg out and pool at 84 deg 
in the pool to vacume,then out for a break,,,then in to make sure i did a good job then out again,...then in to make sure everything was good and out for awhile,,...
sit around and feel warm all over and almost breaking a sweat and dont even have the woodstove on  i love it !!
in the pool again then out and go do something and have a cold beverage,,then check the pool again..
managed to pull a spindle off a rider mower but i got warm,,,so,,,, 
i wish it was like this everyday


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sure is slow around here today .



Typical for a stihl owner to be unavailable due to break downs....
being that Dancant is broke he must be spreading it around !!


----------



## tbone75

Just tore into the P70 ! All it needs is rings! Carb looks good too!


----------



## tbone75

The gap on the bottom ring was .015 LOL Thought I may be able to swap them top to bottom. LOL NO !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What a wonderfull day
> started off first thing with a guy bringing his saw he left the chain brake on and melted the plastic cover ! LOL !!
> just pulled one off mine and put it on his and told him i would let him know what it cost.
> managed to get it apart and grind the melted plastic out ,,then fight with that damn spring for awhile..
> all together and on my saw and works fine..
> gotta love those little ryobie's,easiest thing there is to work on.
> 
> Then it was relax time.
> 95 deg out and pool at 84 deg
> in the pool to vacume,then out for a break,,,then in to make sure i did a good job then out again,...then in to make sure everything was good and out for awhile,,...
> sit around and feel warm all over and almost breaking a sweat and dont even have the woodstove on  i love it !!
> in the pool again then out and go do something and have a cold beverage,,then check the pool again..
> managed to pull a spindle off a rider mower but i got warm,,,so,,,,
> i wish it was like this everyday



Didn't think Slugs could swim? Maybe your a Water Bug :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Good thing I pulled the jug.Just full of carbon! Starting to score the piston just a bit.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The gap on the bottom ring was .015 LOL Thought I may be able to swap them top to bottom. LOL NO !



Well that sounds pretty good.
did you start it ?? i did and it ran ..
that should be a good easy project for you,one you may FINISH ?????????


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good thing I pulled the jug.Just full of carbon! Starting to score the piston just a bit.



Better than running lean and siezing 

slugs aint bugs !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Better than running lean and siezing
> 
> slugs aint bugs !!



Guess your a new breed? Water Slug :alien2: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well that sounds pretty good.
> did you start it ?? i did and it ran ..
> that should be a good easy project for you,one you may FINISH ?????????



Its is very easy to work on! Finish it? :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Shouldn't take long to get some rings and get it back together.Going to need a wrap handle for it. Not having any luck fixing this one.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Typical for a stihl owner to be unavailable due to break downs....
> being that Dancant is broke he must be spreading it around !!



Your forgetting that that I got fitted with one of these fancy casts .







Perfect for kickin' them slow movin' Hoskez :tongue2:


----------



## tbone75

I do have several I need to get back to and FINISH  I always found I do better putting some down for a while if I run into a lot of trouble getting something fine tuned. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> Typical for a stihl owner to be unavailable due to break downs....
> being that Dancant is broke he must be spreading it around !!





dancan said:


> Your forgetting that that I got fitted with one of these fancy casts .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for kickin' them slow movin' Hoskez :tongue2:



Dan,
I say we limp on over there, and give ol' Mean Azz Ron "what for"..........just leave the Husky out of it.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Dan,
> I say we limp on over there, and give ol' Mean Azz Ron "what for"..........just leave the Husky out of it.



Hey Horse Nad ! Hows that 266 run?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Hey Horse Nad ! Hows that 266 run?



Pretty dang good. BTW, I'd appreciate you refraining from the testicular comments Mr. NoAzz.


----------



## roncoinc

OH MY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!

OL volanteered for a week of helping tourist on the famouse STAR island off the NH coast.
Discover Star Island Slideshow | Star Island Family Retreat and Conference Center
this is an uppitty,,upitty place that you cant even land on unless you are invited !!..
dating back to the days of pirates it has been exclusive ever since..
located five miles off the coast there is a ferry service for those attending the confrences they host.
a weeks stay for a conference cost sometimes in the thousands of dollars..
So she has to work eight hours a day,in the kitchen,laundry,etc but get to use everything else on her free time..
good deal eh ???
except !! she drew the week for the big gay and lesbian confrence !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Jon1212 said:


> Dan,
> I say we limp on over there, and give ol' Mean Azz Ron "what for"..........just leave the Husky out of it.



Yup , Storm Troopers LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Pretty dang good. BTW, I'd appreciate you refraining from the testicular comments Mr. NoAzz.



Peg Leg is getting old :msp_confused: So its back to Left Horse Nad :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH MY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OL volanteered for a week of helping tourist on the famouse STAR island off the NH coast.
> Discover Star Island Slideshow | Star Island Family Retreat and Conference Center
> this is an uppitty,,upitty place that you cant even land on unless you are invited !!..
> dating back to the days of pirates it has been exclusive ever since..
> located five miles off the coast there is a ferry service for those attending the confrences they host.
> a weeks stay for a conference cost sometimes in the thousands of dollars..
> So she has to work eight hours a day,in the kitchen,laundry,etc but get to use everything else on her free time..
> good deal eh ???
> except !! she drew the week for the big gay and lesbian confrence !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!



:msp_scared: :msp_w00t:  :taped:


----------



## dancan

We could go and stomp John's flowers , there'd be lots of whining after that LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Dan,
> I say we limp on over there, and give ol' Mean Azz Ron "what for"..........just leave the Husky out of it.



Oh No, youse guys aren`t going to put the boots to Papa Smurf!!!


----------



## tbone75

BLT's for dinner  Got to feed the Slug!


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh No, youse guys aren`t going to put the boots to *Papa Smurf*!!!



LOLing!!! I was figurin' he looked more like the older Keebler Elf, or Grumpy from Snow White.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> LOLing!!! I was figurin' he looked more like the older Keebler Elf, or Grumpy from Snow White.



To us on here he is Papa Smurf, don`t know what happened to his cool avatar, blue smurf, white beard,smoking a big stogey and running a BIG Stihl!!!!!!...LOL....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

One fat Slug full of Bacon :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

This cast is awesome , Rrrrrip Ahhhhh :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> This cast is awesome , Rrrrrip Ahhhhh :msp_thumbup:



Sounds like you may as well leave it off! You take off every 5 mins. ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Jerry!!!!! No update on how it went today? :msp_mad:


----------



## sefh3

We have some nasty storms here now. We need the rain but not the high winds and hail. We have been without power for 3 hours now. Hopefully they get it fixed soon or I'll have to go dig out the generator. Hopefully it will cool down a bit after these rains too. No need for 94* days.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hey Jerry!!!!! No update on how it went today? :msp_mad:



It went quite well, we were there 1/2 hr early, got processes and sent to a waiting cubicle. Around the scheduled surgery time the doc pops in and goes over the procedure and gets my wife to sign the papers to go ahead with the surgery. Then he announces that he has to do an emergency surgery first and she will be a little delayed getting done. Only about two hours of a delay and she gets done, out of surgery about 1 1/2 hr later, 1 hr in recovery and 45 mins sitting out in a recliner til they got the pain under control, then released. Got home around 6 pm and been waiting on her hand and foot ever since.......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> This cast is awesome , Rrrrrip Ahhhhh :msp_thumbup:



You get a sunburn today, man it hit 77 here, total heatwave, nearly dying from the heat......LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> We have some nasty storms here now. We need the rain but not the high winds and hail. We have been without power for 3 hours now. Hopefully they get it fixed soon or I'll have to go dig out the generator. Hopefully it will cool down a bit after these rains too. No need for 94* days.



Looked like you were getting hit hard up there! They say it may move down my way later tonight? Hope to get a little rain,just not that other crap!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> We have some nasty storms here now. We need the rain but not the high winds and hail. We have been without power for 3 hours now. Hopefully they get it fixed soon or I'll have to go dig out the generator. Hopefully it will cool down a bit after these rains too. No need for 94* days.



You keep al that chit out there!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It went quite well, we were there 1/2 hr early, got processes and sent to a waiting cubicle. Around the scheduled surgery time the doc pops in and goes over the procedure and gets my wife to sign the papers to go ahead with the surgery. Then he announces that he has to do an emergency surgery first and she will be a little delayed getting done. Only about two hours of a delay and she gets done, out of surgery about 1 1/2 hr later, 1 hr in recovery and 45 mins sitting out in a recliner til they got the pain under control, then released. Got home around 6 pm and been waiting on here hand and foot ever since.......LOL



Dan let her use the " I want button " :hmm3grin2orange: Glad to hear it went well!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You get a sunburn today, man it hit 77 here, total heatwave, nearly dying from the heat......LOL



Sissy! 97 here today :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you may as well leave it off! You take off every 5 mins. ! :hmm3grin2orange:



One happy day will be when I can take it off to go to bed LOL .

There's a fellow sellin' a P70 and a R517 but says they're P7000's .
One might be a 7000 maybe .







He's a couple of hours from here so I'm not gonna hop over to see LOL .


----------



## AU_K2500

evening fellas. only hit the low 90's here.


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> evening fellas. only hit the low 90's here.



Evenin' Mark, or is it "Screnchmaster"?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> One happy day will be when I can take it off to go to bed LOL .
> 
> There's a fellow sellin' a P70 and a R517 but says they're P7000's .
> One might be a 7000 maybe .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a couple of hours from here so I'm not gonna hop over to see LOL .



He can keep those ugly Betty`s. Seen them last night.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> evening fellas. only hit the low 90's here.



Its like that all the time down there! LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> You get a sunburn today, man it hit 77 here, total heatwave, nearly dying from the heat......LOL



Daum , it was so hot today that I had to help the wife set up the window mount ac unit , sure am glad it shouldn't make it to 70 tomorrow .

Glad to here the surgery went well ! Tell her all the best wishes from me and the wife .


----------



## AU_K2500

screnchmaster, nospark mark, salt minor......i wear many hats. but the dunce hat fits the best.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Evenin' Mark, or is it "Screnchmaster"?



No Sparky Marky !:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Jon1212 said:


> Evenin' Mark, or is it "Screnchmaster"?



Nah , I've named him The salt Minor


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> screnchmaster, nospark mark, salt minor......i wear many hats. but the dunce hat fits the best.



Hey now!! You can't get any duncer than a Slug! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> He can keep those ugly Betty`s. Seen them last night.



At least he had pics so you could figure it out , unlike this one .


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Hey now!! You can't get any duncer than a Slug! :hmm3grin2orange:



The Slug best stay away from the Salt Miner................I'm melting, look what you've done to me, I'm mellllllttttttiiinnngggg


----------



## tbone75

Got to go water my poor flowers :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> At least he had pics so you could figure it out , unlike this one .



I bet it's a MiniMac................


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> I bet it's a MiniMac................



only one way to find out!


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> only one way to find out!



Yep, tell him your name is John King and ask him to ship it to Ohio............:msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

Could be a P5000+ but he's another couple of hours away so I ain't hopping over there either :msp_tongue:


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> Could be a P5000+ but he's another couple of hours away so I ain't hopping over there either :msp_tongue:



So you're saying you'll just "skip" them?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Daum , it was so hot today that I had to help the wife set up the window mount ac unit , sure am glad it shouldn't make it to 70 tomorrow .
> 
> Glad to here the surgery went well ! Tell her all the best wishes from me and the wife .



Will do ,Dan.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got to go water my poor flowers :hmm3grin2orange:



Just got in from doing just that, wife can`t do that for a couple of days now.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It went quite well, we were there 1/2 hr early, got processes and sent to a waiting cubicle. Around the scheduled surgery time the doc pops in and goes over the procedure and gets my wife to sign the papers to go ahead with the surgery. Then he announces that he has to do an emergency surgery first and she will be a little delayed getting done. Only about two hours of a delay and she gets done, out of surgery about 1 1/2 hr later, 1 hr in recovery and 45 mins sitting out in a recliner til they got the pain under control, then released. Got home around 6 pm and been waiting on here hand and foot ever since.......LOL




LOL That's DEFINATELY NOT the way mine went....just sayin ...and stuff.......except for the hand and foot thing...I did have good care back then......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sissy! 97 here today :hmm3grin2orange:



I don`t like the heat much, especially if I have to work in it. I have worked full days in 110-115F but it takes a big toll on me.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t like the heat much, especially if I have to work in it. I have worked full days in 110-115F but it takes a big toll on me.



thatll take a toll on anyone....less your from south of the border... and i dont mean the Canadian border.


----------



## Cantdog

au_k2500 said:


> thatll take a toll on anyone....less your from south of the border... And i dont mean the canadian border.




lol!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like our weather here just fine, mid 60`s during the summer is hot enough for me to have to work outside in.


----------



## tbone75

Critter hunting again tonight.Something dug up my new onion patch! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t like the heat much, especially if I have to work in it. I have worked full days in 110-115F but it takes a big toll on me.



I have too.But I didn't like it one bit! LOL 70-75 is perfect for me. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yep, tell him your name is John King and ask him to ship it to Ohio............:msp_tongue:



I bet I can get a mini-mac shipped to Cali. :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Critter hunting again tonight.Something dug up my new onion patch! :msp_angry:



The nerve of them critters!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The nerve of them critters!!!



Could be a late night for me? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jerry where can I get one of them thing to hold a saw that rotates.You may have made your own? LOL


----------



## safetyboy715

*flippy caps*

My MS290 flippy caps cut more wood than any husqvana even when I remove them from the saw. Let the fightin' begin.....:


----------



## tbone75

safetyboy715 said:


> My MS290 flippy caps cut more wood than any husqvana even when I remove them from the saw. Let the fightin' begin.....:



Sorry but we just don't fight in here? :hmm3grin2orange: I know it sounds like we should! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff

Spammer.


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> Spammer.



:msp_scared: :msp_confused: May not be?


----------



## AU_K2500

i think someone hacked jeff's account, whats he doing here?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry where can I get one of them thing to hold a saw that rotates.You may have made your own? LOL



I made mine one rainy morning in the shop, made a couple of refinements to it to fit bigger saws. Now it will fit 009--090`s. I sent you a PM about one I just seen but when I went back to look for it, its already gone....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry where can I get one of them thing to hold a saw that rotates.You may have made your own? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I made mine one rainy morning in the shop, made a couple of refinements to it to fit bigger saws. Now it will fit 009--090`s. I sent you a PM about one I just seen but when I went back to look for it, its already gone....



I had no idea it would go as high as it did! LOL May have to look around to see if I can find one.Sure would be handy!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


>



I like that one! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I had no idea it would go as high as it did! LOL May have to look around to see if I can find one.Sure would be handy!



Did you get to see the one on eBay?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Those powerhead holders are great, very handy and makes working on powerheads so much easier.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you get to see the one on eBay?



I went up to 100.00 on it. LOL Just had no idea what I can buy one for?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those powerhead holders are great, very handy and makes working on powerheads so much easier.



Sure would beat rolling it around on the bench.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure would beat rolling it around on the bench.



They free up your hands to just work on the saw and at any angle, I use mine a lot when working on saws.


----------



## AU_K2500

looks like I need to go into the powerhead holder business....got the material and ability....but is there a demand?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I made an adapter that mounts on that holder to hold cylinders when I port them, it works great for that also. Holds the cylinder at any angle nice and steady.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They free up your hands to just work on the saw and at any angle, I use mine a lot when working on saws.



I guess I will keep looking for one. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I guess I will keep looking for one. LOL



Robin got a really nice factory made one, think he got it off eBay maybe in the tools section.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> looks like I need to go into the powerhead holder business....got the material and ability....but is there a demand?



I have had a few requests for them but Stihl sells them for about what it would cost to make and ship one.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have had a few requests for them but Stihl sells them for about what it would cost to make and ship one.



stihl makes one, is it the one youve got? what could i try serching?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> stihl makes one, is it the one youve got? what could i try serching?



No, I made the one I have myself. Stihl sells theirs under special tools sections of their *** power products.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> No, I made the one I have myself. Stihl sells theirs under special tools sections of their *** power products.



im liking yours, very well thought out


----------



## tbone75

Only critter so far is a SKUNK ! LOL Not shooting that close to the house!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Powerhead holdin fixture,
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/92963.htm


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> im liking yours, very well thought out



Take a look at the ones I just posted in the post above this one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only critter so far is a SKUNK ! LOL Not shooting that close to the house!



You don`t need more of that smell around the yard, them Huskys smell bad enough......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You don`t need more of that smell around the yard, them Huskys smell bad enough......LOL



That may have been what got into the onion patch? Not about to shoot that thing this close!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to pack it in for tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That may have been what got into the onion patch? Not about to shoot that thing this close!



That would really smell when the sun got to it....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I may try to make me one of them saw holders. Or better yet,just take a pic out to my Uncle LOL He is super slick at making things like that!


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> OH MY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OL volanteered for a week.... for the big gay and lesbian confrence !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!



There ya go Ron!!! IF you JOIN her, you'll fit right in!  oke: 

:bang:




tbone75 said:


> I had no idea it would go as high as it did! LOL May have to look around to see if I can find one.Sure would be handy!



You speaking of that OLD school holder from Aaron in MA? Nothing special, really... IF you have to BUY all the steel, sure, it might make sense to buy one, but, with the tools, those are an easy build... He did WELL on that holder... 

I've seen some NICE fabbed up holders pass through Ebay before...

Jerry... your setup is cool


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZlackers must Stilh be ZZZlackin in ZZZzlackersville.........ZZZZlackerzzzzzs!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning,where is them slackers? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

mornin all!
im here


----------



## SawGarage

Robin,

Slacking?? how many hours of sleep did YOU get?? oke:


Baby Ben had his 9mo checkup yesterday.... The wife is convinced he's TRAUMATIZED from the blood-drawing experience... she's NEVER heard him scream like that, as they a using the 'sewing-machine-technique' to find a vien.   :bang: 

SO, he was up till about 3:45 CRYING and a mess... course, having the 254.7 teeth coming in doesn't help. Needless to say, the 044 didn't get broken down like it was supposed to 

poor kid


----------



## dancan

Daum , I fell in a slacker hole and couldn't get out LOL .


----------



## RandyMac

It is rainin'.


----------



## AU_K2500

well, this salt minor is off to the mines. got some good stuff coming froms Jack's should help me give that 45 a little love.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## roncoinc




----------



## RandyMac

A turtle was walking down an alley in New York when he was mugged by a gang of snails. A police detective came to investigate and asked the turtle if he could explain what happened.
The turtle looked at the detective with a confused look on his face and replied “I don’t know, it all happened so fast.”


----------



## dancan

Ha , I'm winning !


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robin got a really nice factory made one, think he got it off eBay maybe in the tools section.



I was going to somewhat copy Jerry's design and build one but this came along and I STOLE it for $89.00 delivered from Washington state. Not sure how it was listed but not as a chainsaw powerhead holder or any such description......just said it was from saw shop that went under and they were just ebaying what there was left. I have no idea what brand it is...I have taken it all apart and there are no numbers or any identifying marks at all. It is all cast iron and has bearings and grease fittings etc. Very well made and the only one like it I have ever seen.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I may try to make me one of them saw holders. Or better yet,just take a pic out to my Uncle LOL He is super slick at making things like that!



It took me about 4 hours to cut out the pieces and fit/ weld them together. Made from stuff that was just in the steel pile rack, didn`t buy any of it so I really don`t know what the material costs would be but not a whole lot if you are a good scrounger...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I was going to somewhat copy Jerry's design and build one but this came along and I STOLE it for $89.00 delivered from Washington state. Not sure how it was listed but not as a chainsaw powerhead holder or any such description......just said it was from saw shop that went under and they were just ebaying what there was left. I have no idea what brand it is...I have taken it all apart and there are no numbers or any identifying marks at all. It is all cast iron and has bearings and grease fittings etc. Very well made and the only one like it I have ever seen.....



That holder is a beaut, it will last forever. Too bad there are no manufacturers markings on it.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I was going to somewhat copy Jerry's design and build one but this came along and I STOLE it for $89.00 delivered from Washington state. Not sure how it was listed but not as a chainsaw powerhead holder or any such description......just said it was from saw shop that went under and they were just ebaying what there was left. I have no idea what brand it is...I have taken it all apart and there are no numbers or any identifying marks at all. It is all cast iron and has bearings and grease fittings etc. Very well made and the only one like it I have ever seen.....



Now that is nice! You sure stole that! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Ron shooting Slugs again! Dan won the race,just cause I went back to bed! LOL It was a long night! Only critter that showed up was that skunk.LOL


----------



## dancan

John , here's some advice , don't go stompin' out any skunks .....You'll regret it LOL .
Well , I gotta go start the gas powered stihl branded grass cutting whipper snipper for the wife .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , here's some advice , don't go stompin' out any skunks .....You'll regret it LOL .
> Well , I gotta go start the trimmer for the wife .



I am a little dense at times.Buy I ain't plumb dumb! :hmm3grin2orange: My sister has a pet skunk. LOL I had one a long time ago.They act just like a cat for the most part. LOL


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> John , here's some advice , don't go stompin' out any skunks .....You'll regret it LOL .
> Well , *I gotta go start the trimmer for the wife *.



That my friend, is one of the rarest phrases of all.


----------



## dancan

Jon1212 said:


> That my friend, is one of the rarest phrases of all.



I fixed it LOL .


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> John , here's some advice , don't go stompin' out any skunks .....You'll regret it LOL .
> Well , I gotta go start the gas powered stihl branded grass cutting whipper snipper for the wife .



If it were a different brand she could have started it herself.............otstir:


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers today! No sign of the swimming slug either? :hmm3grin2orange: Dan must be watching his wife doing the trimming? LOL I am almost the perfect slug today! I did take the trash out. LOL No it wasn't me or the Stihls Ron! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bunch of slackers today! No sign of the swimming slug either? :hmm3grin2orange: Dan must be watching his wife doing the trimming? LOL I am almost the perfect slug today! I did take the trash out. LOL No it wasn't me or the Stihls Ron! :hmm3grin2orange:



Today is one of those summer days i live for !
95 deg out,,pool 85 deg,,house 75 deg...
sit outside and get nice and warm all over 
dont even need to wear any clothes ! ( pix coming soon . )
jump in the pool and float around awhile and get out and drip dry in no time 
bot a new grill today,, OL didnt like the work it took to cook over wood  now that she is retired doing more domestic stuff like a woman should !!
four SS burners and SS cover with a side burner,,$150 total..
will take a wood chip box so i have to make one of those now cause i like the wood flavor..
still have my cold smoker to get stuff ready for the grill and a couple of those big outside burners for corn and lobstahs and clams and the wood grill still works so i got outside cooking all covered now ! 
went in the shop and actually got to see one of them CHAINSAW thingy's !!
C'MON GLOBAL WARMING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Today is one of those summer days i live for !
> 95 deg out,,pool 85 deg,,house 75 deg...
> sit outside and get nice and warm all over
> dont even need to wear any clothes ! ( pix coming soon . )
> jump in the pool and float around awhile and get out and drip dry in no time
> bot a new grill today,, OL didnt like the work it took to cook over wood  now that she is retired doing more domestic stuff like a woman should !!
> four SS burners and SS cover with a side burner,,$150 total..
> will take a wood chip box so i have to make one of those now cause i like the wood flavor..
> still have my cold smoker to get stuff ready for the grill and a couple of those big outside burners for corn and lobstahs and clams and the wood grill still works so i got outside cooking all covered now !
> went in the shop and actually got to see one of them CHAINSAW thingy's !!
> C'MON GLOBAL WARMING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No PIX :ah: I will put lots of STIHL pix on here! oke:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No PIX :ah: I will put lots of STIHL pix on here! oke:



Oh man,,,,,,,, i had a pic of me climbing out of the pool with me all wet and my hair hanging down and the glistening water droplets falling off my svelt nekid body,,coulda been a centerfold for playgirl magazine !!
could used it to keep the critters outta the garden !! LOL !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nekked picts of midgets, now nekked picts of Smurfs, what`s this site coming to???


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nekked picts of midgets, now nekked picts of Smurfs, what`s this site coming to???



Don't know where its going,but I am scared! :waaaht:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't know where its going,but I am scared! :waaaht:



I keep my welding helmet close to the computer screen and a bottle of bleach to wash my eyes out just in case.....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

dont worry, ron is mean, but hes not that mean! 

Anybody heard from Marc "diggers_dad" since hes been back?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> dont worry, ron is mean, but hes not that mean!
> 
> Anybody heard from Marc "diggers_dad" since hes been back?



He hasn`t posted in this thread but had a thread up thanking someone for giving him a saw.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> He hasn`t posted in this thread but had a thread up thanking someone for giving him a saw.



thats what i was reffering to as being "back". I was just wondering if anyone had talked to him. hope hes doing better.


----------



## dancan

Well I'm just sitting back wit the cast open so I could get some relief LOL , I get to try out a new script today , I'm glad I'm covered by WCB because it's 120.00$$ per scirpt :msp_ohmy:

John , there's another yellow saw forsale , 20'' blade with no safety bars , good for the camp , 50.00 bucks the ad says .


----------



## dancan

With all them saw builder/porting and filing threads out there , this guy is pretty fast on a 1 cut race .

[video=youtube_share;6RkPfYKgS2k]http://youtu.be/6RkPfYKgS2k[/video]


It's a short video John , you should be able to get the 15 second video downloaded overnight LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> With all them saw builder/porting and filing threads out there , this guy is pretty fast on a 1 cut race .
> 
> [video=youtube_share;6RkPfYKgS2k]http://youtu.be/6RkPfYKgS2k[/video]
> 
> 
> It's a short video John , you should be able to get the 15 second video downloaded overnight LOL .



Dayuuum, that`s a fast cut. My dad and I used to race cut with those saws and 1" per stroke in 10" pine was considered fast, he cut that 10" off in six strokes.


----------



## dancan

Sure surprised me when I saw it ! 
It sounds as if they're making their blades or doing something different .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sure surprised me when I saw it !
> It sounds as if they're making their blades or doing something different .



The pegs and rakers are actually quite long for a standard bow blade.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> With all them saw builder/porting and filing threads out there , this guy is pretty fast on a 1 cut race .
> 
> [video=youtube_share;6RkPfYKgS2k]http://youtu.be/6RkPfYKgS2k[/video]
> 
> 
> It's a short video John , you should be able to get the 15 second video downloaded overnight LOL .



:msp_mad: :msp_sneaky:  :msp_razz: :msp_thumbdn: oke:


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nekked picts of midgets, now nekked picts of Smurfs, what`s this site coming to???



If'n that's how ya' feel, you best stay out of the Swap Meet thread. Rumor has it, that there is a picture of a partially clothed, hairless half growed baby midget in booty shorts.........consider yourselves warned.


----------



## little possum

Dial up is terrible!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Dial up is terrible!



Sure do!


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> thats what i was reffering to as being "back". I was just wondering if anyone had talked to him. hope hes doing better.



Yeah, I hope he is doing better also but he has not responded to most of the posts on that thread, Christmas in June I think it was called. No reason he could not post on this thread as far as I know of.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> If'n that's how ya' feel, you best stay out of the Swap Meet thread. Rumor has it, that there is a picture of a partially clothed, hairless half growed baby midget in booty shorts.........consider yourselves warned.



Thanks for the heads up on that, I will wear my welding helmet if I visit that thread......LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> If'n that's how ya' feel, you best stay out of the Swap Meet thread. Rumor has it, that there is a picture of a partially clothed, hairless half growed baby midget in booty shorts.........consider yourselves warned.



Ron over there posting his swimming pix? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## little possum

Have you looked at the air cards John. Granted ours is about 80$ a month. But you can watch a few videos and what not.

LP is still alive and well. Still into the 60 hour weeks. Hoping to get on officially up there. Pretty nice work, not to stressfull.


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Have you looked at the air cards John. Granted ours is about 80$ a month. But you can watch a few videos and what not.
> 
> LP is still alive and well. Still into the 60 hour weeks. Hoping to get on officially up there. Pretty nice work, not to stressfull.



Good to hear LP is still alive, 60 hr weeks are hard on the body but good for the pocket. Hope you get on there permanently.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron over there posting his swimming pix? :msp_ohmy:



Lets hope not!!!...:msp_ohmy:


----------



## farrell

evening fellas!
semi-busy today..............
changer the oil in the car and truck
got half the flower beds mulched
redid the music on my puter and mp3 player
still tryin to figure out this freakin iphone
hauled a washer and dryer for my uncle and helped install them
it was nice here today mid 70s i like it!


----------



## AU_K2500

ate at a place called Chuy's tonight, it was actually pretty good., kinda busy, but good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> evening fellas!
> semi-busy today..............
> changer the oil in the car and truck
> got half the flower beds mulched
> redid the music on my puter and mp3 player
> still tryin to figure out this freakin iphone
> hauled a washer and dryer for my uncle and helped install them
> it was nice here today mid 70s i like it!



Yep, busy enough.


----------



## little possum

Slackers! Where be Dan and Robin?!?


----------



## RandyMac

You are just a touch early.

It rained here yesterday, broke a record set in 1937. Broke isn't the word that truly describes it, the old record was .40", the new record is 1.36".


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> Slackers! Where be Dan and Robin?!?



Don't know about Dan but I'm slackin this morning......OL is down in Portland until Monday....daughter is house/pet sitting a neighbors house for the next week...so it's just me and the dogs and they are pretty slack too. Just got done raining/thundering so I can't mow the lawn....don't have to water the garden now either.....coffee's good mmmmm....Next thing on deck is I have to go with the daughter up to the University for orientation...she stays overnight..I get to gover to PB's house a see what he's up to and perhaps comsume a couple frothy beverages...His wife is part of the overnight orientation crew so we won't even have to pretend to be nice guys...we can just hang in the garage..talk saws and drink ale..Ahhhhhh........ slackin at it's max!!!!


----------



## dancan

Mmmmm , coffee .
I ain't no slacker , see here's the proof .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Mmmmm , coffee .
> I ain't no slacker , see here's the proof .



Wise guy ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## farrell

morning fellow saw enthusiasts!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Wise guy ! :msp_sneaky:



Hmm , I don't understand why the pic doesn't work , I just wanted to show this mornings hard work with the chainsaw .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hmm , I don't understand why the pic doesn't work , I just wanted to show this mornings hard work with the chainsaw .



Probably those pesky sunspots again.......


----------



## dancan

I was reading the warnings on the new script , it says not to operate heavy equipment but says nothing about firearms or chainsaws .......


----------



## tbone75

#1 SLACKER checking in.


----------



## PB

Morning boys. On my third cup of coffee this morning. Got some saw parts in the mail, fixed the dehumidifier and took back a #### load of returnables. 

The OL is working from 9am to 1am today so it is just me, the dog and the annoying cat. Two more days before we head home for "vacation". Going to see my niece for the first time, so that is exciting, but it seems that we are booked solid for 2 weeks. That is not my idea of relaxing. I do get to milk some cows and do some farm work while the wife is visiting her family. 

The dog turns 4 years old today. Happy birthday Willie! We are going to celebrate with lots of beer and dog biscuits.


----------



## tbone75

I may be #2 Slug but I am #1 Slacker! :hmm3grin2orange: Have no idea what I will do today? Got one chuck and one possum yesterday.....With the 10/22,no stomping. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hmm , I don't understand why the pic doesn't work , I just wanted to show this mornings hard work with the chainsaw .



I got to see the work Dan did this morning when I dropped by.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got to see the work Dan did this morning when I dropped by.



:msp_ohmy: Does that mean I get my crown back? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

John , you'll always be number 1 in my books LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind has me a handle for the P70 ! :msp_thumbsup: Just got to order the rings and should be all set! Yes Ron it will get finished soon! :cool2:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , you'll always be number 1 in my books LOL



Thanks Dan !...................................I think?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Mastermind has me a handle for the P70 ! :msp_thumbsup: Just got to order the rings and should be all set! Yes Ron it will get finished soon! :cool2:



I should have sent it insured,the handle was pefect when i took it off the saw


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I should have sent it insured,the handle was pefect when i took it off the saw



No big deal. Randy will get me fixed up! Plus I just seen on on fleaby too.


----------



## dancan

With all this time on my hands maybe I should take up crocheting , I could crochet some nice and frilly bar protectors for them Hussykeez that just sit around and try to look pretty .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> With all this time on my hands maybe I should take up crocheting , I could crochet some nice and frilly bar protectors for them Hussykeez that just sit around and try to look pretty .



Then what would you do with all them pant legs? I know you got some one legged ones now.


----------



## dancan

Jeez it's 55f up here and I got the ac going , no pant legs to cut off when all you wear is shorts with heat like this .


----------



## roncoinc

Holy CHIT man !!!
i been thru some of the worst thunderstorms on the face of the earth but the one that just went over was as good as any !!


----------



## dancan

What , no kite flyin' ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> What , no kite flyin' ?



I couldnt find a key !!

To bad you will probly never live someplace that has decent livable weather...
Humans like mid 70 deg wx for being comfortable,,,,me i like it warmer


----------



## dancan

Well , that didn't take long . your rain , thunder and lightning just showed up here .
That was fast .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Well , that didn't take long . your rain , thunder and lightning just showed up here .
> That was fast .



Sent it priority


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to play outboard mechanic again today. Doug and I thought it was time to complete engine number 3 today. After visiting Dan we had lunch then tackled changing lower AV mounts , that went ok then it was up to me to drill out and thread some base bolts. Durn stainless steel in mag cases. That went really well actually, drilled them out with split point cobalt jobbers bits , 2 out of the 3 I lucked out on, I could grab the thread and wind it out after drilling it out, the third one needed a bit more coaxing but it came out in a bigger piece also. We loades up all the bolts with never seize and assembled it all. The engine started on the first pull over and man does it run sweet, this is going to make a good outboard for Doug to keep.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to play outboard mechanic again today. Doug and I thought it was time to complete engine number 3 today. After visiting Dan we had lunch then tackled changing lower AV mounts , that went ok then it was up to me to drill out and thread some base bolts. Durn stainless steel in mag cases. That went really well actually, drilled them out with split point cobalt jobbers bits , 2 out of the 3 I lucked out on, I could grab the thread and wind it out after drilling it out, the third one needed a bit more coaxing but it came out in a bigger piece also. We loades up all the bolts with never seize and assembled it all. The engine started on the first pull over and man does it run sweet, this is going to make a good outboard for Doug to keep.



What you do ?? go over to Dan's and kick his crutches out from under him ??? 
I'll give you $5 if you do !!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> What you do ?? go over to Dan's and kick his crutches out from under him ???
> I'll give you $5 if you do !!



Daum , that's meen .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Daum , that's meen .



Ok,,,a steel and i pay shipping !
but he has to break the crutches too !!


----------



## dancan

Hard to break um , made from lumani but they'd bend real good .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wow, that Ron sure is getting meeen, picking on the disabled again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Every one go on vacation?


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron ! .......................................................................................... Planted 3 more flowers today!  ..............................Bring it on! :hmm3grin2orange: Didn't touch a saw? Went shopping with the OL! That cost me!! :msp_scared: Could have bought a nice saw! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Well the OL told me to get that dang skunk................................ 50' from the house.........................I did! :bad_smelly::bad_smelly::bad_smelly::bad_smelly:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well the OL told me to get that dang skunk................................ 50' from the house.........................I did! :bad_smelly::bad_smelly::bad_smelly::bad_smelly:



Blends right in with the Huskys.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Blends right in with the Huskys.....LOL



A mini-mac in pieces don't smell that bad! WOW ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A mini-mac in pieces don't smell that bad! WOW ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Mini Macs don`t smell that bad, they are yellow, its the orange ones that smell!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mini Macs don`t smell that bad, they are yellow, its the orange ones that smell!!



:msp_sneaky: :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_sneaky: :msp_razz:



Dolmars are exempted, they don`t smell at all....LOL


----------



## SilverKing

Looks like im the only person left in the free world that aint replied on this thread.Just thought id bring up how much better Poulan is than Mcculloch


----------



## tbone75

SilverKing said:


> Looks like im the only person left in the free world that aint replied on this thread.Just thought id bring up how much better Poulan is than Mcculloch



I can go along with that! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sure is quiet in here tonight! And has been for several days! SLACKERS


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dolmars are exempted, they don`t smell at all....LOL



HaHaHa was tellin PB about a sixpac o beer that the OL bought last week....Goose Island Summertime......was not undrinkable....but had absoulutely no taste pos or neg....are dolmars like that ????


----------



## Cantdog

I se you down there Cliff you ol thread starter...wazzup??


----------



## RandyMac

SilverKing said:


> Looks like im the only person left in the free world that aint replied on this thread.Just thought id bring up how much better Poulan is than Mcculloch



do you like the color red?


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackerz !.................... 'Cept Randy of course


----------



## Cantdog

Not much slackin for me this mornin...gotta be back at the University to pickup my daughter's overnight bags etc by 7:30 so I'm OTD (Out The Door) right now.............


----------



## dancan

Well get a movin' and have a good trip ........Slacker !


----------



## dancan

I was checkin' the ads this am , I found a Mac 110 and a nice Woodshark with a case and tools so I gave them John's email address LOL .
I found a p26 for sale but the neat part was the spare bar , I haven't seen many roller tips around here .


----------



## Sagetown

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dolmars are exempted, they don`t smell at all....LOL



Repped

Good morning Fellers.


----------



## farrell

mornin gentlmen!


----------



## roncoinc

Summer almost over.
hi today of 85 then rest of week in the 70's


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin gentlmen!



Have a good vaca ?


----------



## SilverKing

RandyMac said:


> do you like the color red?



if you mean Jonsered yes,if ya mean rep,i guess bad rep is better than no rep at all


----------



## RandyMac

SilverKing said:


> if you mean Jonsered yes,if ya mean rep,i guess bad rep is better than no rep at all



you sure about that?
I have over a billion rep points, a red rep can put you back aways.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> Summer almost over.
> hi today of 85 then rest of week in the 70's



Oh, come on Ron. Turn that frown upside down, it's only June.  There will be plenty of hot, humid days in August. Besides, no one wants to see you walking around in Daisy Dukes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> do you like the color red?



Uhhh Ooooohhh,...I feeeel the earth starting to tip sideways....:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa was tellin PB about a sixpac o beer that the OL bought last week....Goose Island Summertime......was not undrinkable....but had absoulutely no taste pos or neg....are dolmars like that ????



The older Dolmars were very tough powerful saws that had very few issues overall, I never tried tasting them....LOL 
As a dependable saw that one could actually use to make money they were one of the best I ever used at the time. Using them daily week in and out they stood the test of time and useage for me and my family. To say we put a beating on them would be an understatement, yet they are all still in running condition except one that had a tree drop on it. The one with the highest hours of run time now has a new piston in it cause the intake side skirt was work paper thin. Besides that one of the 116`s needed a module replaced, a few needed some rubber AV mounts replaced over a period of 7 years of pulping and logging. The 115`s used an AV mount up on the right hand side above the clutch cover, it took a lot of beating up there and was more prone to failure, the rest of the AV mounts were hollow rubber and they would not stand a lot of abuse from pulling out stuck bars and heavy handed dogging in and wrenching. There was no need if the chains were kept sharp and the operator knew how to run a saw and fell trees correctly. If they had stayed in production I most likely would not have been introduced to Stihl which has turned out not to be a bad thing.


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers. LOL #1 slacker checking in.Could be #1 slug again too? Had a late night skunk and coon hunting. 1 skunk and 2 coons!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Morning slackers. LOL #1 slacker checking in.Could be #1 slug again too? Had a late night skunk and coon hunting. 1 skunk and 2 coons!!



Only hunting I am getting in is saw parts hunting, please,somebody stop me!!!!.....LOL
Got to go fit up a piston into a 460.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only hunting I am getting in is saw parts hunting, please,somebody stop me!!!!.....LOL
> Got to go fit up a piston into a 460.



Jerry you have been hunting saw parts for the last 50 years! Ain't no stopping you now! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you have been hunting saw parts for the last 50 years! Ain't no stopping you now! :hmm3grin2orange:



Running out of space to store them, even my clothes closet is crammed full, I got to stop this madness....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you have been hunting saw parts for the last 50 years! Ain't no stopping you now! :hmm3grin2orange:



Just bought 8 more parts in the last 15 mins....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just bought 8 more parts in the last 15 mins....LOL



I just bought 2 more 064 crank cases.But they are already split in half. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Running out of space to store them, even my clothes closet is crammed full, I got to stop this madness....LOL



Dan just built a shed? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I just bought 2 more 064 crank cases.But they are already split in half. LOL



Dayuuuum , you are beating me....LOL
I just committed to buy 2 complete mufflers with all the incidental bits since my last post...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan just built a shed? LOL



I was just there yesterday checking out that shed, I gave him a lawnmower to make space here, ended up taking one of his home with me...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dayuuuum , you are beating me....LOL
> I just committed to buy 2 complete mufflers with all the incidental bits since my last post...LOL



The one 064 has a cracked crank case.So now I can fix it too! LOL I am getting out of hand on these saws!


----------



## roncoinc

You guys are NUTS !!
I'm trying to wean myself off them


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was just there yesterday checking out that shed, I gave him a lawnmower to make space here, ended up taking one of his home with me...LOL



Guess you need to build you another storage shed? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You guys are NUTS !!
> I'm trying to wean myself off them



Now that is FUNNY Ron !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The one 064 has a cracked crank case.So now I can fix it too! LOL I am getting out of hand on these saws!



Yes you are!!!
Join the club.


----------



## tbone75

Ron with no saw  :hmm3grin2orange: Who you trying to chit? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess you need to build you another storage shed? :msp_rolleyes:



Yep,..another 30'X 60' for spare parts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well lunch is over, got a lawnmower to check out and a 460 to build. Later.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..another 30'X 60' for spare parts.



How long would it take you to fill it up? One,two years? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You guys are NUTS !!
> I'm trying to wean myself off them



Yep.............so was I ?


----------



## tbone75

What you into today Ron? To cold to swim? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How long would it take you to fill it up? One,two years? :hmm3grin2orange:



Just put all I have now into it...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just put all I have now into it...LOL



Guess you better build 2? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Guess I better go clean up the yard before it gets to smelling any worse! LOL


----------



## sefh3

afternoon all,
I spent the day yesterday with my dad and son going to thrashers time of the past show. I couldn't beleive the amount of old steam engines that attended the show. I was amazed to hear that those old engines could pull 8 times their weight. 
I did see only one chainsaw saw display. He had maybe 10 saws. Now I need to go over to my wife's grandmother and sneak the 4 International tractors she has and bring them over to my shop and rebuild them.


----------



## sefh3

Jerry you need to build a huge pole barn and call it good for all the parts saws.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> afternoon all,
> I spent the day yesterday with my dad and son going to thrashers time of the past show. I couldn't beleive the amount of old steam engines that attended the show. I was amazed to hear that those old engines could pull 8 times their weight.
> I did see only one chainsaw saw display. He had maybe 10 saws. Now I need to go over to my wife's grandmother and sneak the 4 International tractors she has and bring them over to my shop and rebuild them.



Bet that was fun to see! Get them tractors! LOL


----------



## dancan

One of the possible side effects of the new script is the feeling of euphoria ..........I'm still waiting :msp_angry:


----------



## dancan

On the other hand , this new cast is great :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> On the other hand , this new cast is great :msp_smile:



Scratchy,Itchy


----------



## dancan

Man , this not working sure lets the hands get soft , I carved out and finished 2 coffee spoons and I got a blister :msp_angry:


----------



## farrell

Well dropped a topless beech and started cuttin it up the 372 pinched and kicked and the clutch cover split wide open son of a $!?&[email protected]


----------



## tbone75

Nice work there Dan! What is that wood on the top one? You do that with a chainsaw? LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Well dropped a topless beech and started cuttin it up the 372 pinched and kicked and the clutch cover split wide open son of a $!?&[email protected]



Ouch! That just plain sucks!


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Well dropped a topless beech and started cuttin it up the 372 pinched and kicked and the clutch cover split wide open son of a $!?&[email protected]




At first , I thought I read ''Topless Beach"" ......... and sorry about the saw . 



tbone75 said:


> Nice work there Dan! What is that wood on the top one? You do that with a chainsaw? LOL



It's from a chunk of black birch that I saved from a clean up job a couple of years ago , I left it outside in the grass hoping to get it spalted before it rotted .
I cut it down with a chainsaw  but roughed it out with an axe in the kitchen yesterday and cut it to length with a handsaw , the wife swept up the mess :msp_smile:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> At first , I thought I read ''Topless Beach"" ......... and sorry about the saw .
> 
> 
> 
> It's from a chunk of black birch that I saved from a clean up job a couple of years ago , I left it outside in the grass hoping to get it spalted before it rotted .
> I cut it down with a chainsaw  but roughed it out with an axe in the kitchen yesterday and cut it to length with a handsaw , the wife swept up the mess :msp_smile:




You're pretty darn good with an ax..........LOL!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Jerry you need to build a huge pole barn and call it good for all the parts saws.



The barn part I like, the pole part not so much. Pole barns are usually open on the sides around here, that would not be good for preventing pilfering. The crows around here would have everything in a pole barn carried off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Man , this not working sure lets the hands get soft , I carved out and finished 2 coffee spoons and I got a blister :msp_angry:



Real nice spoons, Dan. You are getting soft....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got a Honda mower running nicely, put a 120 Super injected together with some new parts and built a 460 from scratch, took 4 pulls to get it started....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> You're pretty darn good with an ax..........LOL!



OK so there was a little knife play before it got finished lol .


----------



## dancan

John , here's a neat article on etching a logo on your blades if you're not already doing so , simple setup and it should also work for marking tools .

Salt Water Etching Tutorial - Bladesmith's Forum Board


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , here's a neat article on etching a logo on your blades if you're not already doing so , simple setup and it should also work for marking tools .
> 
> Salt Water Etching Tutorial - Bladesmith's Forum Board



I will check that out! Thanks Dan ! Tryed a couple different ways,but didn't like them at all! LOL


----------



## farrell

and here it is..............................




better the saw than my buddies leg!


----------



## tbone75

I did something today! Even used a saw !! Got the smurf saw out and trimmed branches around the yard.Don't like getting in the head mowing! So I fixed all that! LOL But fixed myself pretty good too! May not get out of bed tomorrow? LOL


----------



## caleath

Whats up slackers...?


----------



## farrell

Holy chit!!!!! Its cliff!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Never seen one that bad before!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Whats up slackers...?



Hey bigger slacker! LOL


----------



## caleath

Yes its me...alive and well. Watching a bbq show..they were talking about wood and it made me think of you guys.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Never seen one that bad before!



nope.........not good! off to buy another
and it was runnin like a gem! eatin through the 22" beech like it wasnt there!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> and here it is..............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better the saw than my buddies leg!



Better check where the studs attach at the bar pad also, I have seen the bar pad crack in that area when similar damage has been done to a saw.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Dropped this oak today for the neighbor. Had a heavy lean to it, the opposite of the way I wanted it to go! Had to put a rope on it. Got it right where ii wanted it


----------



## tbone75

Better just scrap that saw and send to to me. :monkey:


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Better check where the studs attach at the bar pad also, I have seen the bar pad crack in that area when similar damage has been done to a saw.



will do! everything else looked alright but will double check!


----------



## caleath

You guys hear from Jimdad lately?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

caleath said:


> You guys hear from Jimdad lately?



Hey cliff!
Seen ya on facebook alittke thats it!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Better just scrap that saw and send to to me. :monkey:



hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahaha...........................you make me laugh john!:msp_lol: awful lotta saw for a lil fella like you!:msp_tongue: wouldnt want you to hurt yourself.....i would feel bad!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahaha...........................you make me laugh john!:msp_lol: awful lotta saw for a lil fella like you!:msp_tongue: wouldnt want you to hurt yourself.....i would feel bad!



I got saws a lot bigger that that! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Nothing out of Jim for a while now? He has been building his new shop.


----------



## tbone75

That little smurf saw put a hurting on me today? :msp_mad:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I got saws a lot bigger that that! :hmm3grin2orange:



one of these days john i will bring it over for you to play with!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> one of these days john i will bring it over for you to play with!



Great! I will let you try out the Myerized 064 monster! :hmm3grin2orange: Maybe I shouldn't? That 372 will feel like a wimp after that! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Great! I will let you try out the Myerized 064 monster! :hmm3grin2orange: Maybe I shouldn't? That 372 will feel like a wimp after that! LOL



i aint sceered!:cool2: bigger the better!


----------



## tbone75

Cliff you been cutting any wood or working on any saws?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i aint sceered!:cool2: bigger the better!



Hope I can have a few more big ones put together too! Like the 143,P62,P52, etc. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hope I can have a few more big ones put together too! Like the 143,P62,P52, etc. LOL



better get at it then john!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> better get at it then john!



I haven't put a rope in the 750 yet! :msp_confused:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I haven't put a rope in the 750 yet! :msp_confused:



WTF! to KING SLUG


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> WTF! to KING SLUG



Just to little time I can do anything! Then just trying to keep up with all of it. LOL Not working out to well. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I haven't put a rope in the 750 yet! :msp_confused:



750 ???

those hard for ME to pick up !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just to little time I can do anything! Then just trying to keep up with all of it. LOL Not working out to well. LOL



it happens! i know...............been there! hang in there lil buddy!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 750 ???
> 
> those hard for ME to pick up !!



Me too! :help:


----------



## tbone75

Adam that email get through?


----------



## tbone75

You guys fall asleep? :msp_razz:


----------



## caleath

No saw work for me ...I have been turning it away...way too busy and dont want folks to have to wait. I have been working on our house a good bit...its 106 years old and needs work constantly. I just finished replacing the main breaker panel...last one was done in the 70's. I replaced it with a 200 amp panel...I should be in good shape for a long time.


Luckily this last storm season was mild, so no disaster cleanup this go around. I do need to get some stuff finished and sell some of it off. Way too many irons in the fire. And about to have a boy in college. Nathan has decided he want to go into nursing...not sure what kind yet. 

Anyway we have been way to busy and now its starting to get hot out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys fall asleep? :msp_razz:



Nope,..had company drop in and had to give my attention to them for an hour or so....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope,..had company drop in and had to give my attention to them for an hour or so....LOL



Hows the wife doing? She stihl using the " I want button" :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> No saw work for me ...I have been turning it away...way too busy and dont want folks to have to wait. I have been working on our house a good bit...its 106 years old and needs work constantly. I just finished replacing the main breaker panel...last one was done in the 70's. I replaced it with a 200 amp panel...I should be in good shape for a long time.
> 
> 
> Luckily this last storm season was mild, so no disaster cleanup this go around. I do need to get some stuff finished and sell some of it off. Way too many irons in the fire. And about to have a boy in college. Nathan has decided he want to go into nursing...not sure what kind yet.
> 
> Anyway we have been way to busy and now its starting to get hot out.



Them old houses are a never ending remodel. LOL But I still like them!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hows the wife doing? She stihl using the " I want button" :hmm3grin2orange:



Getting a little better each day, finds it difficult to bend at the waist yet. The I wants are getting further apart....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Up an at it SLACKERS :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

Been there done that....

But I wont be taking a nap before 6 PM either 

Yall have a good one


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Been there done that....
> 
> But I wont be taking a nap before 6 PM either
> 
> Yall have a good one



Bet I do ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Up an at it SLACKERS :hmm3grin2orange:




Dayum...That was loud.....between you and the dogs I guess I don't have any other choice.........(yawn....stretch...scratch)


----------



## tbone75

Sorry Robin I was trying to get Dan up. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl no Dan? He gets the crown today! :hmm3grin2orange: Wish I could sleep?


----------



## tbone75

Dan get up ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go take a lap around the yard. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl no DAN :msp_confused: Them spoons must have wore him out! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Stihl no DAN :msp_confused: Them spoons must have wore him out! :hmm3grin2orange:



He got a bwister on his poor little finger so he couldnt hit the " i want to get up " button !!! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He got a bwister on his poor little finger so he couldnt hit the " i want to get up " button !!! LOL !!



He is sleeping in big time today! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

Hun , What ?
What's all da noise ?
Could someone tell all them cars drivin' by goin' ta work that I'm tryin' ta sleep !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hun , What ?
> What's all da noise ?
> Could someone tell all them cars drivin' by goin' ta work that I'm tryin' ta sleep !



Good morning,sleepy head :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

I fell in that Slacker hole again , it took me a while to climb out lol .
I think I'll swing the axe around in the kitchen and then some knife play to see what I can make today and to toughen up my hands lol .


----------



## AU_K2500

well, its about that time, Headed off to the ol salt mines for another day. 

Hope you boys are doing alright. 

Dan, careful with that axe in the house


----------



## tbone75

Time for another lap around the yard.Then maybe do something? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

There, now Dan is up I can go off to work....All that college stuff wore me out over the weekend. LOL!!! Picked up the daughter yesterday around noon on campus...she had stayed up until 4:30 AM Sun sitting around a lounge talking with a bunch of other freshmen....she was down to breakfast by 7:00AM.......had to work last night from 4:00PM until 9:30PM.....she was pretty rimracked when I picked her up after work...LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I fell in that Slacker hole again , it took me a while to climb out lol .
> I think I'll swing the axe around in the kitchen and then some knife play to see what I can make today and to toughen up my hands lol .



Carefull of that BLISTER on your palsy soft hands


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Carefull of that BLISTER on your palsy soft hands



I'll wear gloves .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> There, now Dan is up I can go off to work....All that college stuff wore me out over the weekend. LOL!!! Picked up the daughter yesterday around noon on campus...she had stayed up until 4:30 AM Sun sitting around a lounge talking with a bunch of other freshmen....she was down to breakfast by 7:00AM.......had to work last night from 4:00PM until 9:30PM.....she was pretty rimracked when I picked her up after work...LOL!!!



They recover fast and have no memory about how much it hurt because they will repeat it many times LOL , I think we've all been there LOL .


----------



## dancan

Rebecca341 said:


> Never seen it so quiet this time of the day.
> Pioneerguy600



Rebecca has the hots for Pioneerguy600 but she has a rash .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl trying to get the body moving.Starting to loosen up a little. LOL Just been goofing off so far. :msp_smile:


----------



## farrell

mornin all!
yes got the email john
tired and sore today
weeded the garden the this mornin
back to work this afternoon


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> mornin all!
> yes got the email john
> tired and sore today
> weeded the garden the this mornin
> back to work this afternoon



Did a little weeding myself this morning. LOL Sorry you got to go back to work.Them vacations go by to fast!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Did a little weeding myself this morning. LOL Sorry you got to go back to work.Them vacations go by to fast!



that they do! i worked harder at home in the last week than i ever do at the ol'carbide shop!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> that they do! i worked harder at home in the last week than i ever do at the ol'carbide shop!



I know that! Always had to go back to work just to rest up!


----------



## farrell

yep! the garden is comin up great! the mulchin is about half done.....
got a bunch of campin stuff from my mom yesterday.............nice havin a truck!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> yep! the garden is comin up great! the mulchin is about half done.....
> got a bunch of campin stuff from my mom yesterday.............nice havin a truck!



Couldn't do without a truck! Maybe why I have 3 ? LOL


----------



## farrell

hows everyones experience from ordering from baileys? i see they have the clutch cover complete for $55? and i have been wantin a couple scrench holders


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> hows everyones experience from ordering from baileys? i see they have the clutch cover complete for $55? and i have been wantin a couple scrench holders



Never had any problems from them.Just a little slow getting here.Northwoods is faster getting here.


----------



## tbone75

Starting to get stiff again,better get moving again! LOL


----------



## dancan

John , you should get yourself one of then Pullon Weedeaters for weeding your garden , isn't that what they're for ? Just shove it in there wide open in them flowers and it'll eat all them weeds :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , you should get yourself one of then Pullon Weedeaters for weeding your garden , isn't that what they're for ? Just shove it in there wide open in them flowers and it'll eat all them weeds :msp_smile:



You trying to get me beat! My OL would beat me half to death for that! :msp_scared: Sure wouldn't be no weeds! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> hows everyones experience from ordering from baileys? i see they have the clutch cover complete for $55? and i have been wantin a couple scrench holders



55.00$$ ! You may as well pick up a brand new Wildthingy for that kind of money and throw the saw away if something breaks on it ..........................Same kind of saw isn't it ?


----------



## roncoinc

Had somebody drop off a couple of these NOS ..


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> 55.00$$ ! You may as well pick up a brand new Wildthingy for that kind of money and throw the saw away if something breaks on it ..........................Same kind of saw isn't it ?



dan you bein a smarta$$ again?
i had put an aftermarket (china) clutch cover on the 372 for $30. the $55 one is OEM.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Had somebody drop off a couple of these NOS ..



Drop off's are the best kind !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Drop off's are the best kind !



Looks like they fit the little top handle saws?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks like they fit the little top handle saws?



Thats what they fit...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Turned out to be an awesome day here today, reached 65F, had to install the in window air conditioner for the wifey.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

75 and windy here! Real nice to be out in! The OL says its cold? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Well. Its official, I'm never gonna get any work done. I can now get on AS at work. You aholes are gonna get me fired! Lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well. Its official, I'm never gonna get any work done. I can now get on AS at work. You aholes are gonna get me fired! Lol



:msp_scared: Yep! Now your done!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Turned out to be an awesome day here today, reached 65F, had to install the in window air conditioner for the wifey.....LOL



I know what you mean , I had to help the wife install ours when the temps popped over 60F , heat waves , you can keep them down south  .


----------



## AU_K2500

60 degrees? Your joking right? It barely gets in the 60s by December down here....


----------



## dancan

No blisters today , only made one spoon to go with yesterday's .
I've got to toughen up slowly but surely because I got to catch up to the Slug LOL .


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> 60 degrees? Your joking right? It barely gets in the 60s by December down here....



The kids are ready to go swimming when we start to see consistent 60's up here .


----------



## AU_K2500

That's crazy! Hey dan, those are sine good looking spoons, that's a real talent!


----------



## dancan

These little ones are mainly coffee scoops , I make them for gifts and since I have a bit of time on my hands I should be able to get a bunch done up .


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
We just home from today's activities. Today my daughter danced her competition dance for Nationals. They did great. 6th place out of 21 teams and ended up with 2 trophies from it. Now we get to do it all over tomorrow for her jazz team. I'm hoping one of these nights, I'll be able to work on a saw or two.


----------



## sefh3

60* and swimming is nuts. It needs to be at least 75* for me get in there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> 60* and swimming is nuts. It needs to be at least 75* for me get in there.



The water seldom gets above 50 F up here in late summer, ocean temp much lower than that.


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> These little ones are mainly coffee scoops , I make them for gifts and since I have a bit of time on my hands I should be able to get a bunch done up .



i drink coffee...


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> The water seldom gets above 50 F up here in late summer, ocean temp much lower than that.



WOW that's nuts. People around here buy heaters for their pools to keep them above 75*.


----------



## tbone75

I like them spoons Dan! Nice work! To bad I only drink Dew. LOL


----------



## tbone75

65 deg. the OL wants me to build a fire! That is no joke!


----------



## sefh3

Jerry gotta bearing question for you. I have both a 036 and 046 on the bench. Both have bad clutch side crankcase bearing damage. They howl pretty good. I'm wondering if these series of bearings are interchangable? They both look the same and mic out the same. On 026 that I just did has the same design bearing. Can you use the same bearing on all 3 of these saws?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Jerry gotta bearing question for you. I have both a 036 and 046 on the bench. Both have bad clutch side crankcase bearing damage. They howl pretty good. I'm wondering if these series of bearings are interchangable? They both look the same and mic out the same. On 026 that I just did has the same design bearing. Can you use the same bearing on all 3 of these saws?



Yes, they re all the same bearing as far as I know. I am going to add that I can`t rember ever changing out a bearing on the 026 but if it mics out the same size as the 036 and 460 bearing then it would be the same, the depth of the bearing would be the only question I would have about them.


----------



## tbone75

I did less than Dan today! All I did was pile up them few branches I cut off yesterday. LOL


----------



## little possum

I builded some stuff today, and turned some bolts. Hahah. Only put on 200 rail clamps today. 
Its weird to me to go to work, and kinda look forward to it!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> I builded some stuff today, and turned some bolts. Hahah. Only put on 200 rail clamps today.
> Its weird to me to go to work, and kinda look forward to it!



Nothing weird about that! I always felt like that. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Well I finally got a moment to sit down and ponder the last few days......daughter spent most of the weekend at the university....OL down to Portland/Peaks Island...I spent most of the time driving back and forth......Sat evening I spent at PB's house visiting with him and his wonderful wife though she was working most of the time and I actually spent more time talking with her at the university during the orientation as she works there. PB and I consumed a few beverages and most of 2 large pizzas...sat in his new shop and talked saws and other problems of the universe....looked over his brand spanky new truck.....very cool...if I'm not mistaken ...I think we counted something like 10 cup holders!!! GM has their priorities straight. HAHA !!!the OL's Saab (GM) has a built in back door in the glove box that opens into the AC ducting to turn your glovebox into a cooler!!! Gotts to love it but the registration and insurance card goes up in the visor now!!!!

One thing that spending a lot of time alone on the road is, it gives you time to think......and whilst wheeling the Saab through some tight turns on RT 46 I was illuminated as to the cure for my 630/268XP project that has been stalled for a couple months. The problem became apparent after I had dry fit all the parts together to make sure all the various bits would function together. It looked great with the NOS top engine cover and NOS air filter cover installed...Ahhh...everything was going to work perfectly. Unfortunately this was to be yet another selfdelusion........though it did fit perfectly only later did I find that once the sparkplug was installed the airfilter cover would no longer fit...thus causing me to pitch a fit and dance around my shop uttering very bad words. The problem is that the sparkplug threads in to the 268XP cyl at a much more vertical angle than the Jonsered cyls do......first I tried the shortest plug I could find but stihl no dice. The only way I could see was to cut the sparkplug cover off the airfilter cover but not only would that look stupid the cover is NOS and I have a real problem hacking up NOS parts like that. So it has sat and sat. Basically I have come up with two solutions...one...put a ported 630 P&C on it instead of the 50MM 268XP P&C (NOT what I was shooting for) Or two...I have an old 61 cover that is in great shape but has a crack in the back top where I pinched it between several large maples that grew out of one stump as I was attempting to abort further growth. I also have several V-stacks of differing lengths and sizes to choose from. I know the 61 cover will fit over the plug in the XP cyl....all that I would have to do is remove the two rear cover studs from the Jred case and use the stock Husky screws in their stead. Then cut the cracked area out to fit a vertical foam filter or K&N and then shoot the gray cover with a coat of sweade black (not swede black!!) I was wanting this to be more of a "sleeper" and the external filter kinda blows that thinking out of the water. But this would work and add a perhaps tad to the performance over a stock filter. Perhaps I can find some time to get back to this project now......


----------



## little possum

JOHN!!! Wake UP! There is a anphid in your flowers! choot em!!!


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZlackerZZZZ!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Well...not you LP.....the rest though....LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Hey! I am up,just checking out other threads. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

There are other threads???????


----------



## tbone75

A little cool out there this morning! 47 deg. WTF is going on here? Thursday is suppose to be right at 100 deg. !!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> There are other threads???????



I usually say good morning,in that thread. LOL Plus had a few PMs. And the swap thread! LOL


----------



## tbone75

This sucks! I got to go dig out a sweat shirt! Just to chilly for me! LOL


----------



## dancan

Slacker here checkin' in .
Whatall 'dI miss ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Slacker here checkin' in .
> Whatall 'dI miss ?



Don't think you missed much yet? :hmm3grin2orange: SLACKER :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Robin , I've got a NOS Huskee top for a 266 if that's any good to you and if you send jammin_with_j a pm he may have something because he bought a bunch of stuff from the NB guy selling off chainsaw parts .
Looks like we got rain coming so I'd better hop outside and find a piece of wood to work on .


----------



## roncoinc

Wow,Robin i had to read that cover story twice.
what other covers will fit ?
i have seen adapters and k&n kits to fit under stock covers.


----------



## roncoinc

JERRY !!!!!!

jeiffer is looking for you !!! 

LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i turned her red !!


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks Dan...appreciate it.... but the 266 and 268XP cyls are parctically indentical if not exactly the same. My only other solution would be to find a Jred 670 P&C and port that as it would be about the same as the 268xp. However I am not a big fan of the boot type intakes. So if I want to use the motor parts I want and already have, I'll simply have to sacrifice form to function..........it just occured to me that I have a nice blasted 272XP jug that I have been saving for a 670 conversion/ West Coast clone....I haven't checked the plug angle on that yet...probably the same as the 268XP but you never know...worth checking..

Yep.... I expect you will be getting some of this rain...it started around 7:00 pm and rained all hard night and stihl is and from the looks of the radar will continue for some time yet.....

BTW those scoops are very pretty, iniform in shape and smooth...you know about idle hands...LOL!! Good job right there!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> JERRY !!!!!!
> 
> jeiffer is looking for you !!!
> 
> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i turned her red !!



Yep me too....must be a ghost in the server..... been killed a hundred times so far....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Wow,Robin i had to read that cover story twice.
> what other covers will fit ?
> i have seen adapters and k&n kits to fit under stock covers.



Sorry I missed this one Ron ...got carried away with that Jennifer thing...

I expect any 266, 268 272 etc. covers would fit but nothing in the Jonsered line and I wanted to keep it stock looking......I don't know about aftermarket covers...but I have the gray 61 cover which black paint will cover better than the orange ones. It's not the filter that is the issue it's the fact that the sparkplug is to tall and won't fit under plug cover that is part of the air filter cover because the sparkplug is at a closer to vertical angle than the Jred plug which lays down flatter.....I'll try to get some pics when I get to the shop this morning...easy to see the difference with a plug installed...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sorry I missed this one Ron ...got carried away with that Jennifer thing...
> 
> I expect any 266, 268 272 etc. covers would fit but nothing in the Jonsered line and I wanted to keep it stock looking......I don't know about aftermarket covers...but I have the gray 61 cover which black paint will cover better than the orange ones. It's not the filter that is the issue it's the fact that the sparkplug is to tall and won't fit under plug cover that is part of the air filter cover because the sparkplug is at a closer to vertical angle than the Jred plug which lays down flatter.....I'll try to get some pics when I get to the shop this morning...easy to see the difference with a plug installed...



You would not have all these problems to solve if you ran Stihls, they are like the GM`s of yesteryear, all parts are basically the same. Not like the Fords and AMC`s that there was next to no swapping of engines and trannys. Therefore the Huskys and Jonnies are most like Fords.......LOL...LOL...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You would not have all these problems to solve if you ran Stihls, they are like the GM`s of yesteryear, all parts are basically the same. Not like the Fords and AMC`s that there was next to no swapping of engines and trannys. Therefore the Huskys and Jonnies are most like Fords.......LOL...LOL...LOL



No.... this is more like trying to stuff a 350 LT-1 into a Vega but not wanting to cut a hole in the hood for make room for the airfilter...I just have to figure out what I want/have to see.. Fords.......Mercruiser.....Stihl..... that's the natural progression I see...fortunately I only own two of the three.....reluctantly.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Been looking at my splitter.May try and put some more of it together today? And may not do anything again? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Sorry I missed this one Ron ...got carried away with that Jennifer thing...
> 
> I expect any 266, 268 272 etc. covers would fit but nothing in the Jonsered line and I wanted to keep it stock looking......I don't know about aftermarket covers...but I have the gray 61 cover which black paint will cover better than the orange ones. It's not the filter that is the issue it's the fact that the sparkplug is to tall and won't fit under plug cover that is part of the air filter cover because the sparkplug is at a closer to vertical angle than the Jred plug which lays down flatter.....I'll try to get some pics when I get to the shop this morning...easy to see the difference with a plug installed...



opcorn:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> opcorn:



Your good at looking and planning and waiting aint ya fella ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your good at looking and planning and waiting aint ya fella ??



Seems to be about all I get done.You old smart arse. :hmm3grin2orange: Who knows I may get something done today? Strange things can happen


----------



## tbone75

If I don't get anything done today? I just don't give a chit! :hmm3grin2orange: It will be there tomorrow I bet!


----------



## tbone75

Whatcha doing today Ron? Swimming?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Whatcha doing today Ron? Swimming?



Been raining so nothing outside.
have to go and check mail.
maybe work on a husky 61.
should clean up shop for sure.
maybe nothing ??


----------



## Cantdog

Home for lunch..been working at the lathe at the shop all morning reproducing the carrage house doors limiter pull handles. Only had 2 of the original sthil ones....needed 4 so made two out of cherry with weigted bolts so they would weigh about the same..shot them black same as the stihl ones.

Messed with the project saw...the 272XP cyl is the same as the 268XP cyl concerning outside measurements. A few pics here to show the differences and the cure I finally decided on....left to right in all pics are.... 52MM Mahle 272XP....48MM Mahle 630 cyl...and the 50MM Mahle 268XP cyl. In the first three pics you can see the diference in overall height of the sparkplugs due to the angle of sparkplug hole itself. The next pic shows the problem with me holding the cover down hard......then the remedy, with the sparkplug and wire installed. I am open to suggestions (not ridicule!! LOL) as fresh eyes on a problem are usually helpful.....but I think this is my only choice and the install a V stack and external filter........or maybe not....I could still use a stock 630 filter under the Husky cover...the cover in the pics is not the one that has the crack, which I was only trying to use as the crack would be cut out when using an external filter..........hmmmmmm???.....cheep..cheep..cheep says the little bird.......LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No.... this is more like trying to stuff a 350 LT-1 into a Vega but not wanting to cut a hole in the hood for make room for the airfilter...I just have to figure out what I want/have to see.. Fords.......Mercruiser.....Stihl..... that's the natural progression I see...fortunately I only own two of the three.....reluctantly.....LOL!!!



Just move the aircleaner/filter forward , left or right of center, there was enough room between the altenator and the rad to place a nice fabed up aircleaner there. On one we mounted a Mercedes blower lower left front side of the SB, belt drive and all under hood. Now shoehorning a 454 in a Vega was a bit more work.


----------



## tbone75

Looks like it will work just fine?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Home for lunch..been working at the lathe at the shop all morning reproducing the carrage house doors limiter pull handles. Only had 2 of the original sthil ones....needed 4 so made two out of cherry with weigted bolts so they would weigh about the same..shot them black same as the stihl ones.
> 
> Messed with the project saw...the 272XP cyl is the same as the 268XP cyl concerning outside measurements. A few pics here to show the differences and the cure I finally decided on....left to right in all pics are.... 52MM Mahle 272XP....48MM Mahle 630 cyl...and the 50MM Mahle 268XP cyl. In the first three pics you can see the diference in overall height of the sparkplugs due to the angle of sparkplug hole itself. The next pic shows the problem with me holding the cover down hard......then the remedy, with the sparkplug and wire installed. I am open to suggestions (not ridicule!! LOL) as fresh eyes on a problem are usually helpful.....but I think this is my only choice and the install a V stack and external filter........or maybe not....I could still use a stock 630 filter under the Husky cover...the cover in the pics is not the one that has the crack, which I was only trying to use as the crack would be cut out when using an external filter..........hmmmmmm???.....cheep..cheep..cheep says the little bird.......LOL!!!



I could send you the angled plug that came out of John`s 064......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just move the aircleaner/filter forward , left or right of center, there was enough room between the altenator and the rad to place a nice fabed up aircleaner there. On one we mounted a Mercedes blower lower left front side of the SB, belt drive and all under hood. Now shoehorning a 454 in a Vega was a bit more work.



A guy down town here put a 427 in a Vega! LOL I never got to look at it up close.Sure sounded meen! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A guy down town here put a 427 in a Vega! LOL I never got to look at it up close.Sure sounded meen! LOL



They were but we had traction issues with them, a narrowerd posi was a must, taller tires with a tread width of at least 10" helped, 70-30 shocks helped but only adding weight over the rear wheels could overcome the issue.


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> A guy down town here put a 427 in a Vega! LOL I never got to look at it up close.Sure sounded meen! LOL



Back in the mid '70s saw a 427 in a Corvair!

Guy said there wasn't a Ferrari that could touch it! He said it handled like a Porsche.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They were but we had traction issues with them, a narrowerd posi was a must, taller tires with a tread width of at least 10" helped, 70-30 shocks helped but only adding weight over the rear wheels could overcome the issue.



Yep,he never could get it to hook up.He finally sold the thing. LOL


----------



## tbone75

My Uncle put a v-12 Jag motor in a 62 or 63 Falcon years ago. LOL Sold it cause it scared him so bad! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Robin unless someone knows J-Reds they would have no idea that saw didn't come that way.


----------



## tbone75

Bacon lunch is over,back to the splitter. LOL Trying to find pieces of scrap to weld together?My scrap pile is very small!! Plus my welding sucks! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bacon lunch is over,back to the splitter. LOL Trying to find pieces of scrap to weld together?My scrap pile is very small!! Plus my welding sucks! LOL



I`ve got lots of both but I can`t reach from here....LOL


----------



## dancan

Daum , my cast is full of wood chips .......................Rrrrrrrip . Ahhh , that's better .



:smile2:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Daum , my cast is full of wood chips .......................Rrrrrrrip . Ahhh , that's better .
> 
> 
> 
> :smile2:



Your going to have that velcro wore out by the time you go back to the Dr. ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Well the motor and pump are now mounted! Trying to mount the oil tank now?? Not sure how it has to be mounted? All I have looked at are down low.Be better for me if I can mount it up by the motor. I have a oil tank off a dump truck. LOL


----------



## dancan

I'll just go back for warranty LOL .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Daum , my cast is full of wood chips .......................Rrrrrrrip . Ahhh , that's better .
> 
> 
> 
> :smile2:



I bet my hands are cleaner than yours....LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Well the motor and pump are now mounted! Trying to mount the oil tank now?? Not sure how it has to be mounted? All I have looked at are down low.Be better for me if I can mount it up by the motor. I have a oil tank off a dump truck. LOL



Oil tank off a dump truck , how big is this splitter build LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Oil tank off a dump truck , how big is this splitter build LOL .



Just what parts I have on hand! LOL 16 gal. pump 15hp motor. 4"x24" cylinder.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet my hands are cleaner than yours....LOL



Must not be working on saws?


----------



## tbone75

Let me go get a couple pics. BRB


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just what parts I have on hand! LOL 16 gal. pump 15hp motor. 4"x24" cylinder.



All good bits for a splitter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Must not be working on saws?



Someone thought it was a good day to wash the sideing down...:msp_unsure:


----------



## dancan

I didn't get very dirty but I was running an axe :smile2:
I wonder what the neighbors thought when they saw a guy in crutches swinging an axe ?


----------



## tbone75

Chit splitter! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I didn't get very dirty but I was running an axe :smile2:
> I wonder what the neighbors thought when they saw a guy in crutches swinging an axe ?



Halloween is still a few months away....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> Daum , my cast is full of wood chips .......................Rrrrrrrip . Ahhh , that's better .
> :smile2:



I had to rep this...........the gate prevented the neighbors from seeing me run my little 435 while in a cast.



dancan said:


> I didn't get very dirty but I was running an axe :smile2:
> I wonder what the neighbors thought when they saw a guy in crutches swinging an axe ?



Hopefully they have emergency services on speed dial.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Chit splitter! LOL



A couple of hours and a couple of hoses and that baby would be splittin!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

*Jon1212 said:


> I had to rep this...........the gate prevented the neighbors from seeing me run my little 435 while in a cast.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they have emergency services on speed dial.



You really don`t know Dan!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A couple of hours and a couple of hoses and that baby would be splittin!!



Stihl need a fuel tank and wires yet! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I should have a fuel tank off one of my old mowers? Somewhere? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stihl need a fuel tank and wires yet! LOL



Outboard motor fuel tank is the cats meowww.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Outboard motor fuel tank is the cats meowww.



Yes that would work great! May look around here? LOL One of my buddies has a couple old boats?


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> You really don`t know Dan!



I know that he's a really good dude, and tough as hell. 


What am I missing?


----------



## pioneerguy600

*Jon1212 said:


> I know that he's a really good dude, and tough as hell.
> 
> 
> What am I missing?



He can handle an axe or a chainsaw while on crutches.


----------



## tbone75

*Jon1212 said:


> I know that he's a really good dude, and tough as hell.
> 
> 
> What am I missing?



He falls in holes and breaks his leg! :hmm3grin2orange: Least you did it standing up. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> He can handle an axe or a chainsaw while on crutches.



Well that's just great, because his balance will come in handy when Dan, and I travel the County Fair circuit becoming rich competing in three legged races................:msp_w00t:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> He falls in holes and breaks his leg! :hmm3grin2orange: Least you did it standing up. :hmm3grin2orange:



John,
Your words of encouragement are always underappreciated...............that being said, I salute you with an extended middle finger.................:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Got another project today.Stihl MS290 in a box LOL


----------



## tbone75

*Jon1212 said:


> John,
> Your words of encouragement are always underappreciated...............that being said, I salute you with an extended middle finger.................:msp_razz:



Thanks! I like to be #1 :hmm3grin2orange: Least I get told that a lot???? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

*Jon1212 said:


> Well that's just great, because his balance will come in handy when Dan, and I travel the County Fair circuit becoming rich competing in three legged races................:msp_w00t:



If you broke the left one we're in trouble ......


----------



## tbone75

Wonder where GRUMPY SMURF is at? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got another project today.Stihl MS290 in a box LOL



LUCKY You...I have project saws I can`t even find!


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> If you broke the left one we're in trouble ......



Awwww S###!!! Plans of retirement crushed...............


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wonder where GRUMPY SMURF is at? :hmm3grin2orange:



He may have gotten wet, Smurf`s don`t like to get wet.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LUCKY You...I have project saws I can`t even find!



 You can't find a saw? Or a MS290? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He may have gotten wet, Smurf`s don`t like to get wet.



We know he would float! He sure ain't going to melt! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

So after listening to John whine about not drinking coffee I hopped around with my axe this morning looking for a piece of wood that needed a good axing and I found a piece of oak .












There John , you can stir your spaghetti sauce and chilli .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You can't find a saw? Or a MS290? :hmm3grin2orange:



I have put so many project saws away I can`t remember where certain ones is anymore, got parts sittin for them but can`t find them to install them.....LOL


----------



## dancan

*Jon1212 said:


> Awwww S###!!! Plans of retirement crushed...............



We can strap an auger between both left legs an make post holes LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> So after listening to John whine about not drinking coffee I hopped around with my axe this morning looking for a piece of wood that needed a good axing and I found a piece of oak .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There John , you can stir your spaghetti sauce and chilli .



You need my address Dan? :hmm3grin2orange: Very nice! You are very fast at that chit too! My Dad did some wood carving,deer,ducks just small things.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> So after listening to John whine about not drinking coffee I hopped around with my axe this morning looking for a piece of wood that needed a good axing and I found a piece of oak .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There John , you can stir your spaghetti sauce and chilli .



Another nice one ,Dan.


----------



## Cantdog

You're pretty darn good at that Dan........I think you should give up changing tires and fixin junk cars and open "Bay Road Spoonworks 'n Stuff" make a killin'....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have put so many project saws away I can`t remember where certain ones is anymore, got parts sittin for them but can`t find them to install them.....LOL



Jerry......................that is bad!  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You carve anything else Dan? Your sure good at it!


----------



## tbone75

Here is the first deer my Dad did.He would only use his pocket knife. LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You need my address Dan? :hmm3grin2orange: Very nice! You are very fast at that chit too! My Dad did some wood carving,deer,ducks just small things.





Sorry , we don't ship internationally , just too much hassle and paperwork and gobbermint stuff LOL so you'll just have to get up here to collect it .
I've got to find my better camera because this one wont take clear close shots .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Here is the first deer my Dad did.He would only use his pocket knife. LOL



Cute..


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sorry , we don't ship internationally , just too much hassle and paperwork and gobbermint stuff LOL so you'll just have to get up here to collect it .
> I've got to find my better camera because this one wont take clear close shots .



You suck! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin unless someone knows J-Reds they would have no idea that saw didn't come that way.



True John....But therein lies the rub......those that do, WOULD know.....and that is to be avoided as this saw was to replace the orange one in my sig (that I truely enjoy) with the same (or better) performance but in the correct color......if you can see Husky parts then I might as well just keep the one I have.......and paint it cream and orange..OH wait!!! I would only have to parts of it cream.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> True John....But therein lies the rub......those that do, WOULD know.....and that is to be avoided as this saw was to replace the orange one in my sig (that I truely enjoy) with the same (or better) performance but in the correct color......if you can see Husky parts then I might as well just keep the one I have.......and paint it cream and orange..OH wait!!! I would only have to parts of it cream.......



I know what your after there! How about some bondo? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> True John....But therein lies the rub......those that do, WOULD know.....and that is to be avoided as this saw was to replace the orange one in my sig (that I truely enjoy) with the same (or better) performance but in the correct color......if you can see Husky parts then I might as well just keep the one I have.......and paint it cream and orange..OH wait!!! I would only have to parts of it cream.......



That color is called grey by Stihl.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> You're pretty darn good at that Dan........I think you should give up changing tires and fixin junk cars and open "Bay Road Spoonworks 'n Stuff" make a killin'....



LOL , I'm to slow , who'd want to pay a day's wages when they bought 1 spoon ?
If I mechanized , made up a bunch of different ones , send them to India to replicate them for pennies , Hmmm ....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That color is called grey by Stihl.



I am color blind,looks white to me? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Gray????...Really???...so they should not be called "creamsickles" at all but "graysickles"??? I never knew that..AS is great!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> LOL , I'm to slow , who'd want to pay a day's wages when they bought 1 spoon ?
> If I mechanized , made up a bunch of different ones , send them to India to replicate them for pennies , Hmmm ....




Yeah ..true...but you are not constrained by making identical pieces....then it's art and that fetches far better prices....or send them to India and have them not make any 2 the same........for pennies of course....stihl art....


----------



## tbone75

News just said it could hit 102 Thurs. ! I will be inside for that! Chit!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am color blind,looks white to me? LOL



Stihl Grey RAL 7035


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> LOL , I'm to slow , who'd want to pay a day's wages when they bought 1 spoon ?
> If I mechanized , made up a bunch of different ones , send them to India to replicate them for pennies , Hmmm ....



Bout like my knives. LOL I think I make about a dollar an hour,if I am lucky! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Gray????...Really???...so they should not be called "creamsickles" at all but "graysickles"??? I never knew that..AS is great!!!



Yep, you can lerarn a lot on here if you ask the right questions......LOL
Stihl Grey RAL 7035


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihl Grey RAL 7035



Rattle can white! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, you can lerarn a lot on here if you ask the right questions......LOL




LOL!! I guess you're right.... so what do they call the orange???....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! I guess you're right.... so what do they call the orange???....



Stihl Orange, 0000-000-2101


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I know what your after there! How about some bondo? :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL I don't think that would stick to engineering plastic very well!!!!! Or at least very long....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL I don't think that would stick to engineering plastic very well!!!!! Or at least very long....



This is only a suggestion, the Homelite Corp used a sparkplug that was only about 3/4" high, it took a special boot to make the connection.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL I don't think that would stick to engineering plastic very well!!!!! Or at least very long....



They make stuff to use on plastic bumpers? May hold? May not? :hmm3grin2orange: Plastic welder would do it!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihl Orange, 0000-000-2101



OK that make sense...so they can see colors fine just get a tad lost somewhere between the black and white....so they are seeing what most folks see as white or slightly off white as the color of ....say..old "city" snow....I guess they certainly can call it whatever they want once it's in their can.....but my Husky is what I would call grey and orange.....Stihl must have found the palest possible shade of grey......that would be with the very tiniest bit of black in the white.....but there none-the-less....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is only a suggestion, the Homelite Corp used a sparkplug that was only about 3/4" high, it took a special boot to make the connection.



Wow..that's sure tiny...and I think that would work...but from a practical/useful point of view I don't think would work so good for me...are they still available and what the heck were they used on??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK that make sense...so they can see colors fine just get a tad lost somewhere between the black and white....so they are seeing what most folks see as white or slightly off white as the color of ....say..old "city" snow....I guess they certainly can call it whatever they want once it's in their can.....but my Husky is what I would call grey and orange.....Stihl must have found the palest possible shade of grey......that would be with the very tiniest bit of balck in the white.....but there none-the-less....



Stihl white to me. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Stihl white to me. :msp_tongue:



But you only used to paint cars..not saws.....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> They make stuff to use on plastic bumpers? May hold? May not? :hmm3grin2orange: Plastic welder would do it!



Yeah I'm stihl brainstorming.........


----------



## Cantdog

Is it raining up your way yet Jerry?? We are still getting alternating bands of sun and rain going through, but the whole mess looks to be heading up your way.....


----------



## Cantdog

You guys are pretty stihl......I got an appointment with Hoss......catch you in bit.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> OK that make sense...so they can see colors fine just get a tad lost somewhere between the black and white....so they are seeing what most folks see as white or slightly off white as the color of ....say..old "city" snow....I guess they certainly can call it whatever they want once it's in their can.....but my Husky is what I would call grey and orange.....Stihl must have found the palest possible shade of grey......that would be with the very tiniest bit of black in the white.....but there none-the-less....



Ford used a paint that is very close to the Stihl Grey,...it is called Ford Grey, think it was used on the older Ford tractors. We had a Jubilee that was a very pale grey color.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Is it raining up your way yet Jerry?? We are still getting alternating bands of sun and rain going through, but the whole mess looks to be heading up your way.....



It started raining real hard around noon time, there was a break and then it came harder and lasted a long spell. It`s been off and on ever since, not steady rain but heavy showers that come and go. Some stiff breezes accompanying them.


----------



## dancan

Heavy rain now no rain but I hear the rumble of distant thunder , more rain coming or less .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Wow..that's sure tiny...and I think that would work...but from a practical/useful point of view I don't think would work so good for me...are they still available and what the heck were they used on??



One of the old Homelites had the coil that connected straight to the sparkplug right under the rear handle, there is not a lot of room there to stack things up so they used a short plug. I will have to do some digging as to what model it was, not a big saw IIRC.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> He may have gotten wet, Smurf`s don`t like to get wet.



Anybody need Jerry's AD to send mini macs to ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> One of the old Homelites had the coil that connected straight to the sparkplug right under the rear handle, there is not a lot of room there to stack things up so they used a short plug. I will have to do some digging as to what model it was, not a big saw IIRC.



Homelite 360 to 750 had that,but used a regular plug.
is that what your thinking ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Todays haul... Got a few more where this came from


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Todays haul... Got a few more where this came from



Wheres MY haul Jaycub ??
you forget me ?????


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Homelite 360 to 750 had that,but used a regular plug.
> is that what your thinking ?



I seem to remember a really short plug with the top end actually had a hole down in it instead of the tip sticking up. Thought the Homelite saws used them to make a shorter connection between the throttle trigger and the top of the transformer in the plug wire. I am sometimes easily confused though as i have worked on far too many engines in my time....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Wheres MY haul Jaycub ??
> you forget me ?????



I actually keep doing that, need to plasterr a sticky note on my head!!!! :bang:


----------



## sefh3

Wheewwww dance is done. Now I can work on some saws. We did alot better than expected today and received another nice trophy for her collection.

Jerry,
Thanks for the information of the bearings. I'm thinking they are all the same. I should be able to confirm this tomorrow. I wonder what Stihl calls for these bearings? I'll have to go pull some IPL's.

John,
Put the fuel tank for the white tractor parked next to the shed. It should work just fine. What's wrong with the 290?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Wheewwww dance is done. Now I can work on some saws. We did alot better than expected today and received another nice trophy for her collection.
> 
> Jerry,
> Thanks for the information of the bearings. I'm thinking they are all the same. I should be able to confirm this tomorrow. I wonder what Stihl calls for these bearings? I'll have to go pull some IPL's.
> 
> John,
> Put the fuel tank for the white tractor parked next to the shed. It should work just fine. What's wrong with the 290?




Bearing numbers for the 044/MS440
Flywheel side- 9503-003-0346
Clutch side 9503 003 4275


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Wheewwww dance is done. Now I can work on some saws. We did alot better than expected today and received another nice trophy for her collection.
> 
> Jerry,
> Thanks for the information of the bearings. I'm thinking they are all the same. I should be able to confirm this tomorrow. I wonder what Stihl calls for these bearings? I'll have to go pull some IPL's.
> 
> John,
> Put the fuel tank for the white tractor parked next to the shed. It should work just fine. What's wrong with the 290?



The white stihl runs! LOL Just parked there at the moment. P&C are scored on the 290.Think I have a good jug here some where? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Wish you guys would send some of that rain down here! Getting tired of watering all this stuff! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wish you guys would send some of that rain down here! Getting tired of watering all this stuff! LOL



We need the rain we are getting, its a good type in that its not coming down too fast, it gets a chance to soak in and the soil can really use that water right now, real good for growing things also. It will continue on overnight and clear up tomorrow. Got some property lines to cut out tomorrow for the next building lots.


----------



## tbone75

Everyone go to bed? I ain't to far behind you guys! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Well I did sneak out to the shop tonight. I picked up an old Clinton D35. Payed a whole whopping $1 for it at a yard sale a few weeks ago. After putting some fresh fuel in here and a new diaphram in the carb she runs. Louder than snot but pretty stout of torque.


----------



## Cantdog

WAAAZZZZZZZUPPP ZZZZLACKERZZZZZZ????? Obviously not you all........Dan has an excuse...he's got a broke leg and blistered thumbs.....but the rest of you had better snap, chit and vibrate...lesss go!!!!


----------



## dancan

Daum , I'd best get a job , this slackerdomm schedule is for the birds LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Dan.....has it stopped raining up there yet?? Still raining off and on here...just checked the radar and another band rotating through..should rain again here in a half hr or so.....


----------



## Cantdog

Or now......(sigh)...tired of rain for now......


----------



## tbone75

Slacker checking in. Didn't sleep very well last night? No critters to show for it either? LOL


----------



## dancan

It stopped late yesterday afternoon , looks like the possibility of showers and drizzle with chance of sun and cloudy periods all week .


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but slackers today! My day hasn't started yet. LOL Waiting on a buddy to bring his saw over for me to look at.He didn't say what he did to it? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I worked on THREE sawy yestday !! 
husky 61
homelite ranger 33cc
an old small danarm,canadian made by somebody.. what a pos to work on,.......

then had a big storm cell go overhead,about an inch of rain in an hour.
garden is going nuts !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I worked on THREE sawy yestday !!
> husky 61
> homelite ranger 33cc
> an old small danarm,canadian made by somebody.. what a pos to work on,.......
> 
> then had a big storm cell go overhead,about an inch of rain in an hour.
> garden is going nuts !



I didn't think you would do anything yesterday! LOL I got some stuff done on my splitter! Hope to get more done today? Got a pile of wood right beside it waiting! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to be real hot the next few days! May get something done on the P70 then? Found some rings that should work?


----------



## tbone75

My buddy just called,he is bringing me his wildthing to work on.  He is my machinist buddy! Got to take care of him! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Going to be real hot the next few days! May get something done on the P70 then? Found some rings that should work?



By this weekend will be in the 90's here  love it !!

thot you already had a working splitter ?


----------



## sefh3

HOT here today too. I'm off of work the rest of the week so I should be able to accomplish something in the shop.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> By this weekend will be in the 90's here  love it !!
> 
> thot you already had a working splitter ?



I do,but it has a short stroke cylinder on it.Only goes 16 or 18". I like this one much better! 24" cylinder and narrower than the other.Get back into smaller places in the woods with it.Plus its balanced out nice.Can pick the front up with one hand.The other you need a jack! LOL If I had enough junk parts I would have made it so you could stand it on end. FIL has one of them if I need it.Sure handy with them big rounds!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I do,but it has a short stroke cylinder on it.Only goes 16 or 18". I like this one much better! 24" cylinder and narrower than the other.Get back into smaller places in the woods with it.Plus its balanced out nice.Can pick the front up with one hand.The other you need a jack! LOL If I had enough junk parts I would have made it so you could stand it on end. FIL has one of them if I need it.Sure handy with them big rounds!



I got a 31 ton that i use verticle almost all the time.


----------



## tbone75

The wildthing needs a new sprocket.Can't find one here? No big deal I will get him a new one,there cheap. LOL He ask me if it should have that grove down the middle. LOL Almost had some fun with him on that,but didn't. LOL Now back to the splitter.Think I will just weld the tank right where its sitting now.Then make some kind of bracket to hold the fuel tank on the side of it? Then something to hold the battery? After that wires and hoses.And hope it will split wood? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got a 31 ton that i use verticle almost all the time.



Fil has a 35 ton TSC like that.Sure is handy!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The wildthing needs a new sprocket.Can't find one here? No big deal I will get him a new one,there cheap. LOL He ask me if it should have that grove down the middle. LOL Almost had some fun with him on that,but didn't. LOL Now back to the splitter.Think I will just weld the tank right where its sitting now.Then make some kind of bracket to hold the fuel tank on the side of it? Then something to hold the battery? After that wires and hoses.And hope it will split wood? LOL



You can probly order a new one as cheap as i could send you one !


----------



## tbone75

Not real sure,but I think this 16gal pump should give me 30 or 31 ton?


----------



## dancan

Your piston gives you the tonnage from the psi of the pump , 16gpm gives you speed .


----------



## farrell

afternoon gentlemen!
trimmed the pine trees in the front yard with the new fiskars pole saw..........got more to go tho
and since the 372 is down and the 350 is at parents for my dad to use had to pull out the 268 to cut up the big stuff (puts a big smile on my face)
still have to finish the bark mulchin......


----------



## dancan

Well , there's more excitement on Utube watching Russians rip lumber with an MS250 than there is here .
Maybe I'll call Willie and see if he can write me a song "Muh Hooskeez Dead" .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , there's more excitement on Utube watching Russians rip lumber with an MS250 than there is here .
> Maybe I'll call Willie and see if he can write me a song "Muh Hooskeez Dead" .



For the King of Slugs,your sure not keeping up this thread very well! :msp_rolleyes: I like the song Stihl Crying :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Got to dang hot out there for splitter work! Got to wait till the sun get behind the trees! Guess I will play with a saw? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sent that crappy 044/046 jug home with my buddy.He is going to true it up.May try to put it on that saw yet? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not real sure,but I think this 16gal pump should give me 30 or 31 ton?



What size is the piston ?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> For the King of Slugs,your sure not keeping up this thread very well! :msp_rolleyes: I like the song Stihl Crying :msp_w00t:



Well , I was busy axing out another spoon and the wife wanted to take a run into town so I flew the coop and went LOL .
I got a hold of Alan Jackson and he's gonna write a song called "So you don't have a Huskey anymore " .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What size is the piston ?



4" cylinder is all I know. LOL Stihl digging for parts.Found a couple hoses,need some fittings now.Laid the oil tank down flat,seems to work best that way.Found 2 old mower fuel tanks,one of them will work.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , I was busy axing out another spoon and the wife wanted to take a run into town so I flew the coop and went LOL .
> I got a hold of Alan Jackson and he's gonna write a song called "So you don't have a Huskey anymore " .



He does write some good songs! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 4" cylinder is all I know. LOL Stihl digging for parts.Found a couple hoses,need some fittings now.Laid the oil tank down flat,seems to work best that way.Found 2 old mower fuel tanks,one of them will work.



The cylinder the piston comes out of is 4in ?
how about this,,the long shiny thing that pushes out against the wood,what size is that ??
anything less than 4in and you will have a weak splitter.
also the pump,is it a single stage or two stage ?


----------



## caleath

Hey can one of you guys up north open the door and let some cool air get down here...?


----------



## dancan

It's 55F and it feels great , I'll share but you got to come up and get some .


----------



## caleath

I might not come home....unit it got cold.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> The cylinder the piston comes out of is 4in ?
> how about this,,the long shiny thing that pushes out against the wood,what size is that ??
> anything less than 4in and you will have a weak splitter.
> also the pump,is it a single stage or two stage ?



From the pic it looked like a 2 stage , if he has a 2'' shaft or bigger in his 4'' cylinder he should be fine .


----------



## dancan

You southerners can keep all of that crazy heat down there on your side of the border but you're welcome up here anytime .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The cylinder the piston comes out of is 4in ?
> how about this,,the long shiny thing that pushes out against the wood,what size is that ??
> anything less than 4in and you will have a weak splitter.
> also the pump,is it a single stage or two stage ?



2 stage pump.Don't know the size of the piston? Have to measure? Looks the same as the one on my FILs splitter.


----------



## dancan

John must be out watering his flowers LOL . He says he planted some veggies but I think it's a ruse .


----------



## dancan

Woops , there he is LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John must be out watering his flowers LOL . He says he planted some veggies but I think it's a ruse .



This web site is slower than Dan tonight! LOL Guess I will have to take some pix as proof it ain't all flowers!


----------



## sefh3

It's taking me a few minutes for the pages to load.

Sad news today from our household. My cat passed away. He was 12 years old. His health just started going south a few weeks ago.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> It's taking me a few minutes for the pages to load.
> 
> Sad news today from our household. My cat passed away. He was 12 years old. His health just started going south a few weeks ago.



Sorry to hear that.A little hard on the kids.


----------



## tbone75

Nice to see you around Cliff! Going to be super hot up here for the next week at least?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Sorry to hear that.A little hard on the kids.



Yeah it was harder on me seeing the wife and kids so sad.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Nice to see you around Cliff! Going to be super hot up here for the next week at least?



Going to be over 100 here tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Going to be over 100 here tomorrow.



Same crap here too! I will be inside most of the day! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 2 stage pump.Don't know the size of the piston? Have to measure? Looks the same as the one on my FILs splitter.



Ok,,4in piston,12+hp engine @ 3600 rpm,,16gpm two stage pump should put you between 30 and 35 ton.
cycle time between 12 and 14 seconds.
smaller piston wil be faster but less power.
speed estimate dont include second stage speed.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,4in piston,12+hp engine @ 3600 rpm,,16gpm two stage pump should put you between 30 and 35 ton.
> cycle time between 12 and 14 seconds.
> smaller piston wil be faster but less power.
> speed estimate dont include second stage speed.



15hp motor make any diff. ? Not likely if its the same rpm. It should work out just fine. I hope? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl need more fittings to put the hoses on.Hope I don't have to buy much. LOL I am almost as cheap as Robin at times. LOL Plus I will need about 10gals. of oil for it.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> It's taking me a few minutes for the pages to load.
> 
> Sad news today from our household. My cat passed away. He was 12 years old. His health just started going south a few weeks ago.



You should start a thread out in the main forum.
can probly get some kind of benefit thing going,tho cats arent as popular as dogs.
all you need is a cute picture and say he was your favorite cutting buddy.
i have seen dead dog threads pas saw threads..
i am a cat lover,not so with dogs,sorry for your loss.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 15hp motor make any diff. ? Not likely if its the same rpm. It should work out just fine. I hope? LOL



If it has a 4in piston and two stage pump the HP will make a diff in second stage..maybe 35 ton.
the second stage kicks in when it senses back pressure and that when HP makes a big diff.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If it has a 4in piston and two stage pump the HP will make a diff in second stage..maybe 35 ton.
> the second stage kicks in when it senses back pressure and that when HP makes a big diff.



Thanks Ron.I know very little about these things! LOL Got things about where I want them now.Just finish mounting them. And find that dang harness for it! The wiring harness LOL Have no idea how to make it run and charge the battery without it?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You should start a thread out in the main forum.
> can probly get some kind of benefit thing going,tho cats arent as popular as dogs.
> all you need is a cute picture and say he was your favorite cutting buddy.
> i have seen dead dog threads pas saw threads..
> i am a cat lover,not so with dogs,sorry for your loss.



I like dogs,but cats are much funnier to watch. LOL Plus they don't bark! LOL I like quiet best! LOL


----------



## dancan

The server has been a little slow this am , musta been on John's dial up because it was running at the same speed as you ZZZSlackerz with a 503 time out .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The server has been a little slow this am , musta been on John's dial up because it was running at the same speed as you ZZZSlackerz with a 503 time out .



Yeah I had the same problem...I thought it was this old Stihl 'puter I got...pretty old, slow and heavy...AV's shot.......lot of hrs...I know it needs rings and probably has an air leak too.....wouldn't at all be surprised if it wasn't scored as well....but I guess the problem was on the other end after all........

Mornin Dan.....


----------



## dancan

John here's a calculator for your splitter tonnage .
Hydraulic Cylinder Calculator
Store bought splitters don't seem to use these calculations to rate their splitters , I think they use the same formulas used to rate stereos , peak to peak and just before the magic smoke if it could get there .


----------



## dancan

Morning Robin , had a great dream last night , I dreamt I mowed the lawn .
Not normally what I'd class as a great dream ........


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Morning Robin , had a great dream last night , I dreamt I mowed the lawn .
> Not normally what I'd class as a great dream ........



HaHaHa......funny how perceptions/expectations/desires change when something as mundane as mowing the lawn becomes a joy looked forward to.........it will pass.... as soon as you're able to do it again. LOL!! 

I used to tell my daughter bedtime stories when she was little. Her favorites were the "Little Boy On The Island" stories. One in particular, she wanted to hear over and over was the one where the little boy pleaded with his father every year to let him paint the lobster bouys. The father always said "No your not old enough.... and by the time you are, you won't want to do it anyway" "Nooooooo...cried the little boy I won't...... I always will love painting bouys...pleeeeessse???" Finally the father gave in a set the little boy up with a wire brush to clean off the scaling paint and last yrs marine growth from the hand hewn cedar lobster bouys and explicite instructions as to the neatness and positioning of the 2 tone paint scheme needed, 2 brushes, one for the white and one for blueish/green teal paint that were the fathers bouy colors. The little boy was pleased beyond belief..........until the about fifth bouy...out of the 250 bouys to be done.......then he was not as happy as he thought he should have been......it seems the father had been right all along......and to this day the little boy has no interest what-so-ever in painting lobster bouys....

She was always asleep by the end!!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> John here's a calculator for your splitter tonnage .
> Hydraulic Cylinder Calculator
> Store bought splitters don't seem to use these calculations to rate their splitters , I think they use the same formulas used to rate stereos , peak to peak and just before the magic smoke if it could get there .



What i say huh ???? you pay attention ??
i said to John with a 16gpm pump,,4in piston he would get 30+ ton right ??
now most 16gpm pumps put out 3K psi,,most 4in pistons are in a 5in casing,,he has plenty of HP so no problem there.
using that caculator gives that setup 29.5 ton's .. i was 1/2 ton off on my guess 
my splitter same setup is rated 31 ton,,, 1 1/2 tons off ,,not dead on according to "that" caculator but only about %5 off on rating. 

oh yeh,,good morning


----------



## dancan

I new you wuz right LOL , I just posted it for John when he realized he really had a 2'' cylinder when he got the tape out LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I new you wuz right LOL , I just posted it for John when he realized he really had a 2'' cylinder when he got the tape out LOL .



WHAT ???????? guess i missed that post 

2in cylinder ??? be like a 1 1/2 in piston ?
what he gonna split ? toothpicks ! ?


----------



## dancan

This is John we're talking about ...................And how's he going to pick up anything heavier ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> WHAT ???????? guess i missed that post
> 
> 2in cylinder ??? be like a 1 1/2 in piston ?
> what he gonna split ? toothpicks ! ?



That one of them little cylinders that lift the hatchback on a Honda?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> This is John we're talking about ...................And how's he going to pick up anything heavier ?



OUCH !!
thats gonna leave a bruise !!


----------



## dancan

Robin , if I can sit in a chair while working , I'd paint some bouys for a while :msp_smile: .


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
It's going to be a hot one around here today. Weatherman is callilng for 98-105* here. I'm off to work in the garden before it gets too hot. 

John,
You will need to build you a hoist to pick the logs up or make that a vertical splitter so you don't have to lift the wood.


----------



## roncoinc

Anybody ever seen a HERD of squirells ??
12 just ran thru the yard , all ran up the same tree and down the same branches,just like follow the leader !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Anybody ever seen a HERD of squirells ??
> 12 just ran thru the yard , all ran up the same tree and down the same branches,just like follow the leader !



Seen a lot of squirlls but never that many at once! 4 at most?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Anybody ever seen a HERD of squirells ??
> 12 just ran thru the yard , all ran up the same tree and down the same branches,just like follow the leader !



We have blue squirrels up here, they act a little squirrelly at times......LOL


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> What i say huh ???? you pay attention ??
> i said to John with a 16gpm pump,,4in piston he would get 30+ ton right ??
> now most 16gpm pumps put out 3K psi,,most 4in pistons are in a 5in casing,,he has plenty of HP so no problem there.
> using that caculator gives that setup 29.5 ton's .. i was 1/2 ton off on my guess
> my splitter same setup is rated 31 ton,,, 1 1/2 tons off ,,not dead on according to "that" caculator but only about %5 off on rating.
> 
> oh yeh,,good morning



whatever 

how do you calculate a splitting headache?? do you have to split hairs 1st?? oke:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have blue squirrels up here, they act a little squirrelly at times......LOL



We have black,red and gray. LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Morning all,
> It's going to be a hot one around here today. Weatherman is callilng for 98-105* here. I'm off to work in the garden before it gets too hot.
> 
> John,
> You will need to build you a hoist to pick the logs up or make that a vertical splitter so you don't have to lift the wood.



The hoist would be nice!


----------



## roncoinc

Heres some reading for you Dancant to keep you occupied 

Amazon.com: The Berenstain Bears and the Showdown at Chainsaw Gap (Big Chapter Books) (9780679975717): Stan Berenstain, Jan Berenstain: Books


----------



## RandyMac

Shake it off guys, get moving.

Neil Young - Like a hurricane- Berlin 1982 - YouTube


----------



## dancan

John's on dial up LOL ............He'll have to fumble through his 8 tracks if he want's to listen to that one .


----------



## AU_K2500

Anybody interested in a nice running L65 with a 24" bar and 2 like new chains. Also have a strong C7 homelite with a 20" bar and brand new .404 chain....thought I'd offer them to my "friends" before putting them out there


----------



## tbone75

Won't get much done outside today! 100 plus then 90s for the next week! I will go try and measure that piston? LOL I know its not 4" LOL That is just the outside size. I know it looks the same size as the one on my FILs 35 ton splitter?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Anybody interested in a nice running L65 with a 24" bar and 2 like new chains. Also have a strong C7 homelite with a 20" bar and brand new .404 chain....thought I'd offer them to my "friends" before putting them out there



Getting something else?


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> John's on dial up LOL ............He'll have to fumble through his 8 tracks if he want's to listen to that one .



bummer dude :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> bummer dude :hmm3grin2orange:



To bad I tossed the 8 tracks! People buy them now! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Getting something else?



I wish. Not getting anything new. Just trying to make rent!


----------



## tbone75

My splitter is a wimp! Only a 1-1/2" piston!  Guess I will find out if it works?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I wish. Not getting anything new. Just trying to make rent!



Ouch!


----------



## AU_K2500

There are just a lot of expenses that weren't expected or planned for. We all know how it goes


----------



## dancan

An axin' I will go , An axin' I will go , hi ho the derio An axin' I will go .
I just finished reading the book Ron recommended so out I go while only 59F out there .


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Shake it off guys, get moving.
> 
> Neil Young - Like a hurricane- Berlin 1982 - YouTube



I like the version he did in August 1993 at CNE in Toronto, think it gets better with age. That was one helluva a concert.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My splitter is a wimp! Only a 1-1/2" piston!  Guess I will find out if it works?



It will split straight grain.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It will split straight grain.



Tooth picks?


----------



## tbone75

If it won't do the job,I will find another cylinder.Everything else is big enough now.


----------



## tbone75

I better get moving.Going to get to hot very soon!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My splitter is a wimp! Only a 1-1/2" piston!  Guess I will find out if it works?



ALMOST 5 ton !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ALMOST 5 ton !



Tooth pick splitter! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

mornin kids!
got a pic of the new saw.....extends to 12 feet!





its not as fast as the 372 tho


----------



## tbone75

I need something like that.Hate them limbs that hit me in head mowing! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I need something like that.Hate them limbs that hit me in head mowing! LOL



$30 @ the walmart! and it has the pullon nipper too!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> $30 @ the walmart! and it has the pullon nipper too!



Guess I will get one next time I am in Wally World. LOL


----------



## farrell

suppose i should swing by the swap thread and see if anyone has a 372 (its loud and obnoxious and i miss it) clutch cover.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> suppose i should swing by the swap thread and see if anyone has a 372 (its loud and obnoxious and i miss it) clutch cover.



Seen one for a 365 some place cheap.That would fit I think? Could have been fleabay?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Seen one for a 365 some place cheap.That would fit I think? Could have been fleabay?



yes the 365s fit just doesnt have the side chain adjust which aint no big deal cause the wrap handle is in the way


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> yes the 365s fit just doesnt have the side chain adjust which aint no big deal cause the wrap handle is in the way



I bet I seen it on fleabay? Could have been the classifieds here too?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I bet I seen it on fleabay? Could have been the classifieds here too?



checked the classifieds here didnt see one. the ones on ebay are mostly aftermarket or beat up there are a couple OEM ones tho


----------



## tbone75

Here you go!Husqvarna 372 clutch cover | eBay


----------



## tbone75

Guess I should have looked at the shipping price! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## farrell

yep saw that one too!


----------



## dancan

Wow , I go out for a bit , come back in for a bite and here you two are talking about a pole dancing stuff , jeez .









:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Hi slackers


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I went and ordered a Meteor piston and clutch drum, rim style from Northwoods saw for another 025. I have said more than once I don`t like working on these low grade Stihl saws but they just keep finding me, probably won`t be the last.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hi slackers



I will have you know that I am working outside on my roof and its a sweltering 64 F out there, nearly too hot to work.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I went and ordered a Meteor piston and clutch drum, rim style from Northwoods saw for another 025. I have said more than once I don`t like working on these low grade Stihl saws but they just keep finding me, probably won`t be the last.



Either that or on the other ones replaceing bearings and wallered out case halfes and trying to figure what one of nine clutches,,flywheels and seven ignitions fit ..
Like you said "when you dabble in the sewer............."


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will have you know that I am working outside on my roof and its a sweltering 64 F out there, nearly too hot to work.....LOL



Its right at 100 right now here! Wimp :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I have about half a MS250 I think has a good P&C. LOL And another one that needs a piston bearing plus a 025 that runs good! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Either that or on the other ones replaceing bearings and wallered out case halfes and trying to figure what one of nine clutches,,flywheels and seven ignitions fit ..
> Like you said "when you dabble in the sewer............."



I don`t have that problem, I know what flywheel and coil fits what saw, wallered out case halfs are a West coast thing, long bar and chain related. The PRO series Stihls are the easiest saws out there to work on, just a few custom tools and they come apart and go together very easy, not like the nightmare Orange saws with their looney rear carb mounts and all that wiring needed to operate a simple shut off switch.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron I got that 017 out you gave me.Had to cut one more limb off.LOL Runs great!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its right at 100 right now here! Wimp :hmm3grin2orange:




:msp_razz::msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have about half a MS250 I think has a good P&C. LOL And another one that needs a piston bearing plus a 025 that runs good! LOL



And you are welcome to them, I give them away as fast as I get them running. My 026`s run circles around them....LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys are funny! Most of them are easy to work on! Other than them Macs! Don't look Randy! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> And you are welcome to them, I give them away as fast as I get them running. My 026`s run circles around them....LOL



Hell!..I should have used that today! Haven't ran it much yet.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> And you are welcome to them, I give them away as fast as I get them running. My 026`s run circles around them....LOL



I could use some parts! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I could use some parts! LOL



When Dan drops off that wounded one of his I will send it to you and tell him later that I lost it!!!!....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When Dan drops off that wounded one of his I will send it to you and tell him later that I lost it!!!!....LOL



Next trip limb trimming I will use the 026! I like it a lot better than the 028 LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hell!..I should have used that today! Haven't ran it much yet.



You should run them more than any of the rest, my 026`s PRO`s get run more than all of my other saws, they are both busy today clearing a building lot for the next house we build.


----------



## tbone75

I was putting rings in the P70 today..............But the ones I had are junk! They came out of something that had been scored? Why the hell would I keep them laying around? So I will order some. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Next trip limb trimming I will use the 026! I like it a lot better than the 028 LOL



The 028 is a better bucking saw for small firewood, stuff under 12".


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You should run them more than any of the rest, my 026`s PRO`s get run more than all of my other saws, they are both busy today clearing a building lot for the next house we build.



I have most of the parts to put another one together..............some day?? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I was putting rings in the P70 today..............But the ones I had are junk! They came out of something that had been scored? Why the hell would I keep them laying around? So I will order some. LOL



LOL,...that sounds like me, I keep a bucket full of old rings kicking around to make ring groove cleaners out of, don`t know why cause every saw I get to work on has rings already in it, could just use them...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 028 is a better bucking saw for small firewood, stuff under 12".



Some reason I didn't care for the 028? Good for you! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have most of the parts to put another one together..............some day?? LOL



I only have 3 of them that I put together for less than $100. for all three. I remember getting one for $5., one for $45. and another for $25. Only put a few bits into them like fuel lines and an air filter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Some reason I didn't care for the 028? Good for you! :hmm3grin2orange:



They sell well around here to homeowner firewood cutters that never fell a tree in their lives, likely never cut a limb off a tree either. They are built like a tank and will last like one also if they don`t get straight gassed.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I only have 3 of them that I put together for less than $100. for all three. I remember getting one for $5., one for $45. and another for $25. Only put a few bits into them like fuel lines and an air filter.



I got you beat! I got 2 026s and a 024 free! LOL But only one runs. LOL


----------



## tbone75

The 024 needs a LOT! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They sell well around here to homeowner firewood cutters that never fell a tree in their lives, likely never cut a limb off a tree either. They are built like a tank and will last like one also if they don`t get straight gassed.



If I get any more,you know where they will go! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time to go dig for more splitter parts. LOL I have fittings some where? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got you beat! I got 2 026s and a 024 free! LOL But only one runs. LOL



I really did not mind paying what I did for them, they have run for 4+ years now with only fuel and oil run through them, might have put a new chain on two of them a couple of years back. Got a 5 gallon bucket full of .325 Stihl chain from my buddy at a rental agency, chains used once and they get replaced before they rent them out again, $2. apiece if they don`t have to sharpen them. I don`t want them to sharpen them on a grinder!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The 024 needs a LOT! LOL



I bought one once but I never got it. Never had one in my hands either, not many of them around here, just too small I guess.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If I get any more,you know where they will go! LOL



Yep,...good ole saws for for the masses.


----------



## AU_K2500

OK...so no takers on the L65 or C7? Fleebay it is then.


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Wow , I go out for a bit , come back in for a bite and here you two are talking about a pole dancing stuff , jeez .
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey..........don't judge us!:msp_razz: you could have joined us if you weren't so busy :msp_tongue:


----------



## SawTroll

Th forums are extremely "quiet" today, I wonder what the reason is? :msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> Th forums are extremely "quiet" today, I wonder what the reason is? :msp_confused:



Easy,...its summer time!!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> When Dan drops off that wounded one of his I will send it to you and tell him later that I lost it!!!!....LOL



I heard that Wiseguy600 LOL 



farrell said:


> Hey..........don't judge us!:msp_razz: you could have joined us if you weren't so busy :msp_tongue:





SawTroll said:


> Th forums are extremely "quiet" today, I wonder what the reason is? :msp_confused:



You see Niko , we were late and they all went to watch a pole dance without us


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I heard that Wiseguy600 LOL
> 
> 
> OOPS, Should have sent a PM......LOL


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> Easy,...its summer time!!!



What I suspected, but summer doesn't happen that suddenly? :confused2:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will have you know that I am working outside on my roof and its a sweltering 64 F out there, nearly too hot to work.....LOL



I know what you mean , I was outside all afternoon working on spoons sweating like a dog , if this kind of heat keeps up I'm going to have to install my free 8000 btu ac unit in the shed .
What size extension cord should I use ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I know what you mean , I was outside all afternoon working on spoons sweating like a dog , if this kind of heat keeps up I'm going to have to install my free 8000 btu ac unit in the shed .
> What size extension cord should I use ?



Long enough to reach between the power outlet and the shed, what type of oil you running in that thing??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t have that problem, I know what flywheel and coil fits what saw, wallered out case halfs are a West coast thing, long bar and chain related. The PRO series Stihls are the easiest saws out there to work on, just a few custom tools and they come apart and go together very easy, not like the nightmare Orange saws with their looney rear carb mounts and all that wiring needed to operate a simple shut off switch.....LOL



Maybe you can tell me how to get to the switch on a 041 i'm working on and the six feet of wire running all over i need to chase down without a complete dissasembly ??

Jerry,,are you really having a hard time with one wire going to an on/off switch you can pop out with your fingers to replace ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Maybe you can tell me how to get to the switch on a 041 i'm working on and the six feet of wire running all over i need to chase down without a complete dissasembly ??
> 
> Jerry,,are you really having a hard time with one wire going to an on/off switch you can pop out with your fingers to replace ??



6" of wire straight from the coil to the top mounted on off switch, real hard to trace down eh?
Huskooe has two wires cause they are plastiuc.., pronounced plaust yuck.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> 6" of wire straight from the coil to the top mounted on off switch, real hard to trace down eh?
> Huskooe has two wires cause they are plastiuc.., pronounced plaust yuck.....LOL



On this 041 the switch is mounted down on the back by the rear handle 
cant see a way to get to it ?

some huskys have two wires,,that make it TWICE as hard for you ?? LOL !!
PS: one goes to ground..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> On this 041 the switch is mounted down on the back by the rear handle
> cant see a way to get to it ?
> 
> some huskys have two wires,,that make it TWICE as hard for you ?? LOL !!
> PS: one goes to ground..



Ron and Jerry are cracking me up :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I have a 041 here.I will take a look see? Thanks Mark!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> On this 041 the switch is mounted down on the back by the rear handle
> cant see a way to get to it ?
> 
> some huskys have two wires,,that make it TWICE as hard for you ?? LOL !!
> PS: one goes to ground..



Toggle switch?
Loosen up the holding ring, the hole is slotted to the left side and the switch will slide over to the left and come out. You need to remove the recoil and fuel tank first.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,... what the h you doing working on a Stihl,...you gonna be one sick puppy if you keep it up, remember the last time you worked on Stihls?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Toggle switch?
> Loosen up the holding ring, the hole is slotted to the left side and the switch will slide over to the left and come out. You need to remove the recoil and fuel tank first.



Yep,looks like the only way?


----------



## tbone75

Couple pix for Jay. Husky parts! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Couple pix for Jay. Husky parts! LOL



359, ...good saw, only Huskee I ever sold. Got it cause it had so many problems no one else wanted it, fixed all the problems it had and ported it, it actually worked real nice, had good speed and power. Some guy that didn`t know any better wanted it bad enough to pay way too much for it, couldn`t talk him out of it, he just wanted a saw that I built.....LOL


----------



## Jon1212

Any of you fellas ever use one of those beam makers, or the little lumber maker attachments? Any reccomendations?


----------



## pioneerguy600

*Jon1212 said:


> Any of you fellas ever use one of those beam makers, or the little lumber maker attachments? Any reccomendations?



Was you talkin bout Willis?? The firewood markers for length cutting like the Mango?


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was you talkin bout Willis?? The firewood markers for length cutting like the Mango?



No, more like a cheaper version of a Granberg Mini Mill. The attachment is channel steel that fits over a dressed 2X4 attached to a log, or cant.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> No, more like a cheaper version of a Granberg Mini Mill. The attachment is channel steel that fits over a dressed 2X4 attached to a log, or cant.



Now I know what you are talkin bout. I have been around them but not used one myself. A fellow machinist milled enough lumber from trees on a lot to build a turn down rotary mill with one of thos things nounted to his chainsaw. He made all the posts, sills and planks to get the deck ready for the friction and carriage. I helped him set all the gear in place and we sawed some plank with the mill to complete the decking for the mill. That guide did a fair job.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> If I get any more,you know where they will go! LOL



Heading to Michigan I hope :msp_smile:


----------



## sefh3

Weatherman said 102* today. My outside thermostat said 105*. That's way to stinking hot for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Heading to Michigan I hope :msp_smile:



LOL,...You better be wishin on a ,star.....LOL


----------



## sefh3

Got my bearings today from the dealer for the 046. Wish it wasn't so dang hot so I could go work on that saw. Maybe next week.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...You better be wishin on a ,star.....LOL



Wishing on a star is better than hoping for nothing.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Wishing on a star is better than hoping for nothing.....LOL



I`ve got a few of those 028`s in all configurations.


----------



## sefh3

I used an 028 and MS290 when I first started cutting firewood. That 028 had a ton of hours on it and was struck a few times by branches. Never hurt it. Started running an 026 and busted a few weeks after owning it from a branch hitting it. That 028 took the same shot a dozen of times and never hurt it. It wouldn't make a good limber but does perform well at bucking.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I used an 028 and MS290 when I first started cutting firewood. That 028 had a ton of hours on it and was struck a few times by branches. Never hurt it. Started running an 026 and busted a few weeks after owning it from a branch hitting it. That 028 took the same shot a dozen of times and never hurt it. It wouldn't make a good limber but does perform well at bucking.



Yep, built like a tank. I bet I have sold 30+ of them to homeowner firewood cutters, the kind that never empty the fuel out, never get the fuel mixed to the right ratio, never change a plug or even clean a saw out after use and those old 028`s just keep chuggin along.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Toggle switch?
> Loosen up the holding ring, the hole is slotted to the left side and the switch will slide over to the left and come out. You need to remove the recoil and fuel tank first.



:msp_scared: remove recoil AND gas tank ???
what about fuel line ??
how many screws for the starter ?
how many screws for the gas tank ?
how many are hidden ?

Dang,and i thot pushing a switch out with your fingers and pulling two wires was hard !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Long enough to reach between the power outlet and the shed, what type of oil you running in that thing??



Dan,,you asked for it !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron and Jerry are cracking me up :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I have a 041 here.I will take a look see? Thanks Mark!!



AND we dont even charge for the entertainment !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,... what the h you doing working on a Stihl,...you gonna be one sick puppy if you keep it up, remember the last time you worked on Stihls?



Oh CHIT !!! NOW you remind me !


----------



## tbone75

Got the watering done.Its stihl 95 out there! Dang near 9pm!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Weatherman said 102* today. My outside thermostat said 105*. That's way to stinking hot for me.



Are you sure you aint canadian you wuss ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Are you sure you aint canadian you wuss ??



Ron you sound like my OL ! Anything under 90 is cold!


----------



## pioneerguy600

You can keep all that heat over there around you, I am real happy to work in the mid 60`s around here.


----------



## tbone75

Proof it ain't all flowers!


----------



## tbone75

My 6 mater plants. LOL


----------



## tbone75

What happen to Dancan't? He go to bed? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Proof it ain't all flowers!



Nice raised beds ,John. I am on my 3rd box of strawberries tonight,,,burrrrpp.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice raised beds ,John. I am on my 3rd box of strawberries tonight,,,burrrrpp.



Rub it in! I didn't get a single one! :msp_angry:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Rub it in! I didn't get a single one! :msp_angry:



:msp_scared:...:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

That last possum got me! Out in the middle of the day when I wasn't watching! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What happen to Dancan't? He go to bed? LOL



Anytime after 9 pm......:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That last possum got me! Out in the middle of the day when I wasn't watching! :msp_sneaky:



They like strawberries??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They like strawberries??



Oh yes! The coons do too. That possum was so into eating them he didn't notice me stick the gun against his head!


----------



## sefh3

I was just asking the OL to go make a strawberry rhubarb pie...... no pie for tonight. Maybe this weekend.....


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Oh yes! The coons do too. That possum was so into eating them he didn't notice me stick the gun against his head!



Go get the big marshmellows from the store. Put a dish of water out at night and sit the marshmellows next to it. The coon will sit there for hours dipping the marshmellow into the water and eating it. Then the marshmellow will get stuck to their paws and they have a heck of time getting it off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Oh yes! The coons do too. That possum was so into eating them he didn't notice me stick the gun against his head!



His last meal...


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I was just asking the OL to go make a strawberry rhubarb pie...... no pie for tonight. Maybe this weekend.....



Sounds real good! I don't drink much wine but rhubarb wine is very good! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Go get the big marshmellows from the store. Put a dish of water out at night and sit the marshmellows next to it. The coon will sit there for hours dipping the marshmellow into the water and eating it. Then the marshmellow will get stuck to their paws and they have a heck of time getting it off.




Substitute the water with antifreeze.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> His last meal...



Yes it was! Rotten SOB !:msp_angry:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds real good! I don't drink much wine but rhubarb wine is very good! LOL



I have a real nice patch of rhubarb. Its the red strawberry kind and I eat plenty of it all year round.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes it was! Rotten SOB !:msp_angry:



Awww,...I always thought they were cute lil fellas, we don`t have em up here.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Substitute the water with antifreeze.



Stupid cats would get in it.Then I would likely get a dose of it! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Awww,...I always thought they were cute lil fellas, we don`t have em up here.



Nah you got bears! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stupid cats would get in it.Then I would likely get a dose of it! :msp_scared:



Never heard of cats gettin in it but dogs like it to.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never heard of cats gettin in it but dogs like it to.



Me either? But I can't chance it! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nah you got bears! LOL



Bout 5-6 of them roaming the roads all around me this year, been seen everywhere but in my yard.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bout 5-6 of them roaming the roads all around me this year, been seen everywhere but in my yard.



I will keep the coons and possums! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Used my Husky 45 today to cut up some 6X6 blocking and a few old pallets. Couldn`t use my Stihls cause I might hit a nail or staples.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will keep the coons and possums! LOL



Them little black fellers are so cute, you should watch them fishing in the rivers.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Used my Husky 45 today to cut up some 6X6 blocking and a few old pallets. Couldn`t use my Stihls cause I might hit a nail or staples.....LOL



Sissy! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I have to pack it up for tonight, got more work on the roof tomorrow and it will be even hotter than today, sposed to reach 68-69 F tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I have to pack it up for tonight, got more work on the roof tomorrow and it will be even hotter than today, sposed to reach 68-69 F tomorrow.



Come on down here! You will get warmed up! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sissy! :hmm3grin2orange:



The 45 has its place and does get used for such work, don`t think it ever seen a tree since I owned it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Come on down here! You will get warmed up! LOL



I would be totally useless in that kind if heat.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would be totally useless in that kind if heat.



Me too! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see the Pit Bull down there! LOL He has some catching up to do!


----------



## Cantdog

Yes I did John you guys have been really going at it tonight!!! I read a page and there were 2 more!! Stihls and coons...OH my!!!


It did quit raining here today for the most part...the carrage house doors are done except the inside trim which I'll have done tomorrow morning......outboard got a new bilge pump tonight and will be in the water tomorrow mid day....to the island tomorrow night I hope...if not... then first thing Sat morning..be out a few days..truck all lined up for land transportation..... 24 hr hog roast Sat..Sat night and Sun....big doings in town....probably go with some Mexican beverages......and ice.....will pick up daughter and BF Sun evening in Stonington and bring them out to camp.....her birthday Monday....busy...hope the weather holds good.... will have to make several light, mostly airborne trips otherwise.....all I need is the prop in the water......LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes I did John you guys have been really going at it tonight!!! I read a page and there were 2 more!! Stihls and coons...OH my!!!
> 
> 
> It did quit raining here today for the most part...the carrage house doors are done except the inside trim which I'll have done tomorrow morning......outboard got a new bilge pump tonight and will be in the water tomorrow mid day....to the island tomorrow night I hope...if not... then first thing Sat morning..be out a few days..truck all lined up for land transportation..... 24 hr hog roast Sat..Sat night and Sun....big doings in town....probably go with some Mexican beverages......and ice.....will pick up daughter and BF Sun evening in Stonington and bring them out to camp.....her birthday Monday....busy...hope the weather holds good.... will have to make several light, mostly airborne trips otherwise.....all I need is the prop in the water......LOL!!!



You are going to be very busy! But sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Cantdog

Oh on another note...you guys remember me posting those pics of Maxwell the Llama being transported to the Island last Feb by lobster boat??? He's not doing so well....vet that fixed Hoss last winter went out there today on my friends boat to see what ails him...haven't heard anything yet...hope he's OK.....only Llama ever out there as far as I know.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh on another note...you guys remember me posting those pics of Maxwell the Llama being transported to the Island last Feb by lobster boat??? He's not doing so well....vet that fixed Hoss last winter went out there today on my friends boat to see what ails him...haven't heard anything yet...hope he's OK.....only Llama ever out there as far as I know.......



Sure hope hes OK!


----------



## tbone75

Wow 10:30pm and it 87 deg. out there stihl!


----------



## tbone75

Hope you guys are sleeping good. I sure as hell ain't! LOL Just one of them nites.


----------



## RandyMac

It is raining again


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> It is raining again



Wish you could send it my way!


----------



## RandyMac

I do wish I could, tired of rain.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I do wish I could, tired of rain.



You have to much,we got none! LOL Plus the heat really sucks! 90s for the next week.


----------



## RandyMac

We have hit 60+, twice this year.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> We have hit 60+, twice this year.



I thought it got a lot warmer out there? I was in Grants Pass in July,it was real nice weather LOL


----------



## tbone75

Think I will try for some sleep again? :msp_sad:


----------



## RandyMac

Grass Pants is aways inland, it gets both hot and cold there. We should be seeing upper 60s with some 70s now and then.


----------



## little possum

64 here now, and supposed to hit 104. Yesterday at 94-96 was not too bad... Humidity is supposed to pick up over the weekend. Ill be at a antique tractor show a couple days next week I hope.. If everything doesnt fry before then 

Wake up you slackers! Anything you get done before daylight is profit:msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

I'm up but I'm not sure bout the rest of them ZZZSlackerz .


----------



## Cantdog

Oh yeah right here......just finished the dishes...heading in to the shop early to finish milling my tapered trim for those carrage house dooors so I can be on all set up on site by 7:00-7:30...supposed to be hot here today.... 90F+......hope to have the boat in the water by mid day......and be enjoying a cool, relaxing, island summer evening by tonight.........with a couple fresh made Moe-Hee-oes...Ahhhhhhh......LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Sure sounds like a good day planned .
Watch out for them park rangers if you're brining fireworks to the island LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sure sounds like a good day planned .
> Watch out for them park rangers if you're brining fireworks to the island LOL .



Yeah....true... he'd probably think I was shooting at him...LOL!! Probably be wearing 2 flak jackets this weekend...lot of terrorists disguised as patriots and campers around the 4th down heah....can hardly tell them apart......especially if you don't know how pronounce the last names...LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stayed hot all nite! Never got below 84 ! Could be worse today than yesterday they say!:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dancan

John , you out watering the cough garden ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , you out watering the cough garden ?



Not yet! :msp_razz: You see the pix?


----------



## RandyMac

still raining and a balmy 52F.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Stayed hot all nite! Never got below 84 ! Could be worse today than yesterday they say!:msp_thumbdn:



Looks like we're gonna get a scorcher up here , might break 70F , sure am glad I got ac .


----------



## dancan

Sorry bout the weather you're having up there in your corner Randy but I guess it's what makes trees grow big .



tbone75 said:


> Not yet! :msp_razz: You see the pix?



Yup ! Nice setup .
Did i tell you about how many strawberry shortcakes I've eaten over the last few days ? Mmmmm good !


----------



## farrell

mornin fellas!
hit 95 F here yesterday!
got storms and a lil rain last night! NOAA claims we got 2"
left work @ 1am was still 75 F and 95% humidity!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

My garden getting watered now,having a light shower.
then nice and warm this afternoon 
this only a small part of the garden..


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sorry bout the weather you're having up there in your corner Randy but I guess it's what makes trees grow big .
> 
> 
> 
> Yup ! Nice setup .
> Did i tell you about how many strawberry shortcakes I've eaten over the last few days ? Mmmmm good !



Your meener than Ron ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My garden getting watered now,having a light shower.
> then nice and warm this afternoon
> this only a small part of the garden..



Looks good Ron!


----------



## tbone75

Hard to grow celery down here.It don't like the heat! LOL


----------



## dancan

Did you notice how Ron has it neatly labelled , must be because the memory is not as good as it used to be so he knows what and what not to mow


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> mornin fellas!
> hit 95 F here yesterday!
> got storms and a lil rain last night! NOAA claims we got 2"
> left work @ 1am was still 75 F and 95% humidity!!!!!



Over 100 here again today.


----------



## farrell

around 90 again here today


----------



## roncoinc

Yesterday morning went pretty good here so it seemed like something wasnt right.
thot i would rectify that and even out the good with some bad..
i cant believe it took an HOUR to put in two bolts to hold the muffler on !!actually most time spent on one,the second was easy..you gotta take these things SO far apart to do anything.
well,it succeded in making me ugly and if it didnt run so well i would have torched it so it couldnt aggrivate any body else !!..after a couple hours of that i set it down appreciating how dabbling in the sewer makes you enjoy well thot out saws of other makes


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Did you notice how Ron has it neatly labelled , must be because the memory is not as good as it used to be so he knows what and what not to mow



No problem,,i dont mow !!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> No problem,,i dont mow !!



Neither do I ! For a while 'cause I can't .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Neither do I ! For a while 'cause I can't .



I haven't mowed for a while either! No need LOL Its about all dead.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Neither do I ! For a while 'cause I can't .



Why???? you got 2 working mowers now!!!.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yesterday morning went pretty good here so it seemed like something wasnt right.
> thot i would rectify that and even out the good with some bad..
> i cant believe it took an HOUR to put in two bolts to hold the muffler on !!actually most time spent on one,the second was easy..you gotta take these things SO far apart to do anything.
> well,it succeded in making me ugly and if it didnt run so well i would have torched it so it couldnt aggrivate any body else !!..after a couple hours of that i set it down appreciating how dabbling in the sewer makes you enjoy well thot out saws of other makes



LOL,...I see you gained access to the tab bolt on the bottom of the muffler, best to just smash that corner off the cover shield. German beergenering for ya....LOL
Thought I would add that if you need to work on your car engine you need to raise the engine bonnet to geat at the engine, same with an 041, gotta take the covers off....I see your number one tool on the bench, the BFH, yep it works on most things....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I see you gained access to the tab bolt on the bottom of the muffler, best to just smash that corner off the cover shield. German beergenering for ya....LOL



I like the BFH laying there beside it! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Just came back in from outside! I won't be doing that much today! So dang hot its hard to breathe !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just came back in from outside! I won't be doing that much today! So dang hot its hard to breathe !



Yep, getting close to that here now, currently 65F and getting hotter by the hour, might see 70F today....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, getting close to that here now, currently 65F and getting hotter by the hour, might see 70F today....



70 !! Oh my,your going to burn up :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

How you feeling today, Ron? Hope you are not coming down with Stihlitis.....:msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 70 !! Oh my,your going to burn up :msp_razz:



Yep, hotter than hades out there right now, might take a couple of hours off til it cools down some...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, hotter than hades out there right now, might take a couple of hours off til it cools down some...:msp_biggrin:



This heat has me thinking I don't want another shop? Nice and cool in the basement! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan, you better find some shade to work in today, spoon carving will break you into a sweat , drink plenty of fluids, don`t want to hear you took heatstroke.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, hotter than hades out there right now, might take a couple of hours off til it cools down some...:msp_biggrin:



Wuss


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This heat has me thinking I don't want another shop? Nice and cool in the basement! LOL



Yep, underground unless you got AC in the above ground space. Or you could live close to the ocean, free AC curtisy of ther Big Guy.


----------



## tbone75

My newest projects should be here today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My newest projects should be here today?



Mine are still in the mail somewhere.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, underground unless you got AC in the above ground space. Or you could live close to the ocean, free AC curtisy of ther Big Guy.



I could go for that very easy! May yet someday? Only South! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I could go for that very easy! May yet someday? Only South! LOL



I have never liked the heat, even if I just sit in the shade its got to be below 70F or its too hot.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mine are still in the mail somewhere.



Should be getting close? At least one box! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I see you gained access to the tab bolt on the bottom of the muffler, best to just smash that corner off the cover shield. German beergenering for ya....LOL
> Thought I would add that if you need to work on your car engine you need to raise the engine bonnet to geat at the engine, same with an 041, gotta take the covers off....I see your number one tool on the bench, the BFH, yep it works on most things....LOL



Didnt think i had to dissasemble the saw for ONE bolt ?
to used to easy to work on huskys.
that is a MFH,called a "japanese" hammer and it works real well balanced like that.
recommended for steal,poulan and mini macs


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got too many project saws sittin around torn down, cleaned up and waiting on parts, not going to start any more til I get these 7 done up.


----------



## dancan

I might have to put up a canopy in front of the shed so I can work in the shade .
I fired up the ac in the house at 7:00 am when I saw that the forcast might get to the 70's , got the house down to about 55 :msp_smile: just in case we do get some of that crazy heat .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Should be getting close? At least one box! LOL



It always seems to arrive all at once.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It always seems to arrive all at once.



Yep,I got more onions to plant today too! LOL They will be here the same time.But they will wait till a lot later tonight!


----------



## tbone75

I have to many projects! And not enough energy to get anywhere! All I get is little spurts of energy! LOL Stihl waiting to hear from this new Dr ? Maybe that means hes good?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I might have to put up a canopy in front of the shed so I can work in the shade .
> I fired up the ac in the house at 7:00 am when I saw that the forcast might get to the 70's , got the house down to about 55 :msp_smile: just in case we do get some of that crazy heat .



Another wuss!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Another wuss!



I used to think canada was the land of Manly men,,run chainsaws,heat with wood etc...
now it seems they cant even take a little heat !!
must be to much of that socialist living softened them up 
well,i'm going outside where it's a swealtering hotter than hell 70 deg out.. 
hopefully it will get more comfortable later,around 90 would be nice !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I used to think canada was the land of Manly men,,run chainsaws,heat with wood etc...
> now it seems they cant even take a little heat !!
> must be to much of that socialist living softened them up
> well,i'm going outside where it's a swealtering hotter than hell 70 deg out..
> hopefully it will get more comfortable later,around 90 would be nice !



Come on down Ron! Its 100 right now! I went out for 30 mins. and right back in the A/C I went! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got my new projects today!All I need is one muffler 2 pistons and maybe a jug? Pix in a bit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I might have to put up a canopy in front of the shed so I can work in the shade .
> I fired up the ac in the house at 7:00 am when I saw that the forcast might get to the 70's , got the house down to about 55 :msp_smile: just in case we do get some of that crazy heat .



I can drop the temp here fairly fast, about 1 deg per min. Its 75 out there now....:msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Should be getting close? At least one box! LOL



The mail lady called me down off the roof, box came from John....


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I used to think canada was the land of Manly men,,run chainsaws,heat with wood etc...
> now it seems they cant even take a little heat !!
> must be to much of that socialist living softened them up
> well,i'm going outside where it's a swealtering hotter than hell 70 deg out..
> hopefully it will get more comfortable later,around 90 would be nice !



We are manly, we don`t wine about the cold.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

What a pile of parts! Wish I had one of these before I sent that junk one up to Jerry!These are in much better shape! LOL


----------



## dancan

I got no project saws but I got some Mmmmmmm strawberry shortcake :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I got no project saws but I got some Mmmmmmm strawberry shortcake :msp_tongue:



You old crippled up MEEN AZZ :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

He He He !

What model are the saws that you just got ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> He He He !
> 
> What model are the saws that you just got ?



064s


----------



## tbone75

Thought about sending you one? But your so dang meen I ain't goning to do it! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

I'll be nice !




























As long as I can , really I meen it !​


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll be nice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as I can , really I meen it !​



Nope to late! :spam:


----------



## tbone75

Besides I only have 3 of them now! LOL Well the one isn't even close to a 064 now! Thanks Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Got a P&C and muffler for one 064,now all I need is one more piston!  And the rest of the parts I got on the way. And the energy to put them together! He said one case is cracked? Haven't found that yet? But I have 4 crank case halves on the way to fix that.Should have several parts left over,if anyone needs something?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What a pile of parts! Wish I had one of these before I sent that junk one up to Jerry!These are in much better shape! LOL



You are getting better at lining up parts, they look good, should be easy fixers.


----------



## dancan

Mmmmm , first beer in more than a month .
Jerry , did you get the roof done ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Mmmmm , first beer in more than a month .
> Jerry , did you get the roof done ?



I stripped and reshingled one side today, it was not really bad temp wise, took a couple of breaks and drank plenty of fluids.


----------



## dancan

You could have picked me up , I could have worn the white hat and supervised or at least held up the shovel LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You could have picked me up , I could have worn the white hat and supervised or at least held up the shovel LOL



The wife was supervisor so I guess you could have been the tool pusher...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a real nasty storm moving in! 80mph winds and quarter size hail! Where the hell did that come from? Just starting to rain now.Being this hot,it could be real bad! I will just hide in the basement! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The wife was supervisor so I guess you could have been the tool pusher...LOL



Nah! He would have kept asking WHY ? How ? When ? or Don't do that! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a real nasty storm moving in! 80mph winds and quarter size hail! Where the hell did that come from? Just starting to rain now.Being this hot,it could be real bad! I will just hide in the basement! LOL



Hope it don`t turn into a Nader, take care and let us know when it passes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nah! He would have kept asking WHY ? How ? When ? or Don't do that! :hmm3grin2orange:



I just put my ear plugs in and put the PPE caps on, can`t hear a thing, the wife has to sign talk to me.....LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Got a real nasty storm moving in! 80mph winds and quarter size hail! Where the hell did that come from? Just starting to rain now.Being this hot,it could be real bad! I will just hide in the basement! LOL



Make sure you and the wife are ''Nader'' safe


----------



## roncoinc

Hrumphh !!

for all you softies take note of how REAL men handle the heat !! 

durned if you would find ME doing it !!!


"If you don't have a good pair of boots, it'll burn clear through to your feet," said roofer Zach Bruner in Evansville, Indiana, where he said the 103-degree temperatures were spiking to 130 on the job site."

The highest i have been in was 135 deg,,salt pills were mandatory and there was NO air conditioning in the jungle


----------



## dancan

I've not been in those temps , but if I had to you wouldn't here ''Oh , My Flowers !'' from me .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I've not been in those temps , but if I had to you wouldn't here ''Oh , My Flowers !'' from me .



What would we hear ?? 

WHAWWWWWWW !!!!!!!  . ??


----------



## dancan

Nope , more like ''Holy Fawx ! It's This is CRAZY hot ! Which way to the beach ?''


----------



## RandyMac

Hit our beach today, 62f and showery.


----------



## tbone75

Storms over,lost 2 trees out front,and one mater plant took a beating! No power right now either.Running on the generator,and it will only run on full choke?Just had it out last month to check it out?Ran perfect! No A/C right now,but it cooled down 30 deg. in 5 mins. LOL


----------



## dancan

Glad you made out OK .
Sometimes that string and tin can dialup has it's benefits , power outages can cause service interruptions with high speed .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Storms over,lost 2 trees out front,and one mater plant took a beating! No power right now either.Running on the generator,and it will only run on full choke?Just had it out last month to check it out?Ran perfect! No A/C right now,but it cooled down 30 deg. in 5 mins. LOL



Either the main jet is partly plugged or the float may be sticking part way closed.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Either the main jet is partly plugged or the float may be sticking part way closed.



I will look at it tomorrow. LOL Its running for now and its getting dark.


----------



## tbone75

Hey! What is the Pit Bull doing down there? Shouldn't he be relaxing on the island by now?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will look at it tomorrow. LOL Its running for now and its getting dark.


 Hope you get your power back soon, that genny may conk out without warning....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope you get your power back soon, that genny may conk out without warning....



About the way my luck gos! LOL I will be tearing the carb apart by flash light! LOL


----------



## tbone75

One thing I will be doing is putting the best looking parts on the Myerized Monster from this pile of parts! LOL Purdy it up a little. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> About the way my luck gos! LOL I will be tearing the carb apart by flash light! LOL



Carbs are finniky, leave gas in them they can get sticky, drain then dry and they can rust. I drain mine dry of gas and fill the carb and the tank part way with flat WD40, keeps the carb from rusting, won`t cause it to get sticky and will fire right up if needed.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Carbs are finniky, leave gas in them they can get sticky, drain then dry and they can rust. I drain mine dry of gas and fill the carb and the tank part way with flat WD40, keeps the carb from rusting, won`t cause it to get sticky and will fire right up if needed.



I always shut the gas off and drain the carb. Now I know a better way! Thanks Jerry! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> One thing I will be doing is putting the best looking parts on the Myerized Monster from this pile of parts! LOL Purdy it up a little. LOL



Good idea, I do that myself, always make one really nice one, the rest can be runners.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good idea, I do that myself, always make one really nice one, the rest can be runners.



Yes but the other 2 won't be near as fun to run! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Need to get off my rump and get that 066 running!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes but the other 2 won't be near as fun to run! LOL



I always heard the 64`s were decent runners even stock, maybe not quite as powerful as a 066 but they are a few cc`s less. Now a ported saw is def more fun to run and once a 064 gets a 066 topend that is ported , well it don`t get much better than that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Need to get off my rump and get that 066 running!



Yes you do!!


----------



## tbone75

I just have so many saws I want to get running,but just can't get to them yet.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes you do!!



Haven't even tore it down yet to see what it needs? It does run,but! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Haven't even tore it down yet to see what it needs? It does run,but! LOL



You only need a couple of good running saws, the rest are just diversions to be fiddled with when you have time on your hands.


----------



## tbone75

I guess them MEEN azzes Ron and Dancan't went to bed? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You only need a couple of good running saws, the rest are just diversions to be fiddled with when you have time on your hands.



Got plenty of them! LOL Going to need one or two in a day or so? 2 trees need finished off and cut up now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am off to the sack , early day again tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am off to the sack , early day again tomorrow.



Nite Jerry


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hey! What is the Pit Bull doing down there? Shouldn't he be relaxing on the island by now?



No such luck John.....we both had more on our plates workwise than we thought...didn't get done with those doors until 3:30...truck loaded and jobsite cleaned by 4:00...unloaded at the shop 4:30...Ballantines untill 5:00...mow front and back lawn till 6:30 took outboard down just before dark right under the edge of several big cells...drove home 35 miles in a thunder/lightning/downpour....tomorrow AM...high tide and green grass forever ...and we be gone!! 

Don't think Maxwell the Llama is going to make it...vet said 50/50.......John was looking to borrow a larger shootin iron.... said he though his .22 would be enough....I said no you need bigger......don't want to shoot your bride-to-be's Llama more than once. He said .357?....I said no.....to much....38 special or 9MM would be just about right....guess I'll pack my P 38 tonight....poor ol' Max....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No such luck John.....we both had more on our plates workwise than we thought...didn't get done with those doors until 3:30...truck loaded and jobsite cleaned by 4:00...unloaded at the shop 4:30...Ballantines untill 5:00...mow front and back lawn till 6:30 took outboard down just before dark right under the edge of several big cells...drove home 35 miles in a thunder/lightning/downpour....tomorrow AM...high tide and green grass forever ...and we be gone!!
> 
> Don't think Maxwell the Llama is going to make it...vet said 50/50.......John was looking to borrow a larger shootin iron.... said he though his .22 would be enough....I said no you need bigger......don't want to shoot your bride-to-be's Llama more than once. He said .357?....I said no.....to much....38 special or 9MM would be just about right....guess I'll pack my P 38 tonight....poor ol' Max....



Sorry to hear about Max. Hope you get out there and have some fun!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sorry to hear about Max. Hope you get out there and have some fun!




Glad we have had so much rain...this is the first year that Maine has legalized fireworks...I expect the Yahoos will have stuff pretty well lit up......hopefully don't set the island afire....but probably to wet to do much. We're all packed and ready to fly outta here early..high tide is around 7:00 am...lolol was filling up the boat tanks, extra tanks, 5 gal can for the island truck and then my pickup ...when the damn station tank went dry and the pump just slowed down and stopped....I saw the tanker there when I came back from puting the boat in the water so I'll have to try again in the morning...haven't spent nearly enough yet!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Glad we have had so much rain...this is the first year that Maine has legalized fireworks...I expect the Yahoos will have stuff pretty well lit up......hopefully don't set the island afire....but probably to wet to do much. We're all packed and ready to fly outta here early..high tide is around 7:00 am...lolol was filling up the boat tanks, extra tanks, 5 gal can for the island truck and then my pickup ...when the damn station tank went dry and the pump just slowed down and stopped....I saw the tanker there when I came back from puting the boat in the water so I'll have to try again in the morning...haven't spent nearly enough yet!!!



Gas prices have went down a little here? Hope it keeps going down! LOL


----------



## l3lue

Sure is quiet in here....do I need to start a fight to get a little rep in here ?


----------



## Cantdog

zzzzzlllaaackkkkerrzzzzzzzz...............................................................................:msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

OK , I'm out of the slack trap .
Have fun on the island , will you be playing the Captain or Gilligan ?
John , you back up with electricity ?


----------



## RandyMac

Hey guess what! It is raining here.


----------



## farrell

Oh great and wise saw gurus of AS lend me your eyes..........
I have pullon wild thingy to work on for a friend........says it won't run so I will do the norm but anything else I should know about when workin on these POSs?


----------



## dancan

Start by pulling the muffler to see if it's been straight gassed or check for the basics , spark and fuel then go from there , no different than any other saw .
The other alternative is to go buy a new one and tell him it cost 99.00 $$ to fix :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

I was mislead not a wild thingy but a tiny lil top handle. Never saw one like this pullon


----------



## 8433jeff

farrell said:


> Oh great and wise saw gurus of AS lend me your eyes..........
> I have pullon wild thingy to work on for a friend........says it won't run so I will do the norm but anything else I should know about when workin on these POSs?



No different than the homeowner Huskies, they borrowed much when they absorbed the Poulan line. Fuelines and a carb kit have most up and running, if it checks out P/C wise, and after a MM, it'll hang with anything that size. Maybe not as long, maybe longer.
A decent AF set-up and some antivibe (AV on some makes them that much better) would keep them smaller smelly orange saws in the store, and many a little Stihl at the beach in Virginia.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Hey guess what! It is raining here.



Got rain here this morning also but its only a shower then the sun comes through, clouds up and get a downpour, sun comes back out and repeat again...Can`t get started on anything outside.


----------



## dancan

Looks like John ran out of gas , or his generator quit .


----------



## sefh3

It looks like a pretty nasty storm that went through John's area yesterday. BSnelling just posted some pictures in the main thread. 80+ mph winds... Hope your get your power back soon John, high 90's for the rest of the week.


----------



## sefh3

We could use some rain around here. The crops look nasty.


----------



## sefh3

I'm heading out this afternoon with my dad and my son to Indiana to tractor pull. I'm not sure who is more excited, my dad or my son.....


----------



## sefh3

John, how many 064-066 do you have down there? 3 or 4 it looks like.


----------



## sefh3

I filled up the car last night for $2.96 a gallon for fuel. That's the first time in a long time it's been under $3 a gallon around here.


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> John, how many 064-066 do you have down there? 3 or 4 it looks like.



John's a Slug with a T instead of a g when it comes to some of that hard to find big saw stuff LOL .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> John's a Slug with a T instead of a g when it comes to some of that hard to find big saw stuff LOL .



OUCH!!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

Hit a good yardsale this mornin,, /06 ammo ,winchester, $10 box of 20
pristine reloads,box of 50 ,, $15


----------



## farrell

i believe this lil pullon is a 2000


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Hit a good yardsale this mornin,, /06 ammo ,winchester, $10 box of 20
> pristine reloads,box of 50 ,, $15



Good score !
Keep your eyes open for any Scandie type knives .


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> i believe this lil pullon is a 2000



Thats a good little saw,,made as well as any pro steal !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Thats a good little saw,,made as well as any pro steal !!



hope with a carb kit and fuel line it will run again!


----------



## sefh3

farrell said:


> hope with a carb kit and fuel line it will run again!



Usually that is all most of these saws need. Some fresh rubber and fuel and your good to go.


----------



## tbone75

Power is back on! Phone was out too! So no puter for me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John, how many 064-066 do you have down there? 3 or 4 it looks like.



2-064s 1-064/066 and one 066 LOL Yep I am a saw slut! LOL


----------



## dancan

Glad to see you back up John !
I don't know what's going on up here but the wife just got back and says she saw a thermometer that was showing 95F in the shade , it musta come from the Dollar store .


----------



## RandyMac

59 and raining.


----------



## tbone75

My Brother was just here wanting a saw. LOL Had a big tree come down beside his house.Tried to talk him into the 480 Husky LOL He took a 350 LOL And yes I made him pay for it! LOL I did cut him a little slack 150.00 LOL Most may have given it family,but you guys don't know my Brother! He is a serious tight azz! He don't give nothing away to no one! LOL I let him have one of the better ones I put a new piston in and MM. Now I got to go get a big saw out to go take the trunk down. About 30" I guess and rotten inside! Only about 10' tall now,so won't be bad.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Glad to see you back up John !
> I don't know what's going on up here but the wife just got back and says she saw a thermometer that was showing 95F in the shade , it musta come from the Dollar store .



I am so thankful the A/C is back on!! And I could take a shower! I was getting ripe! LOL


----------



## tbone75

May get busy with saws here? Just had 2 dropped off,Partner and a wood Shark LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I am so thankful the A/C is back on!! And I could take a shower! I was getting ripe! LOL



MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

aint nuthin like an overipe slug !! 

WHEW !!! :bad_smelly:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> aint nuthin like an overipe slug !!
> 
> WHEW !!! :bad_smelly:



Ron I got to agree with that! LOL Got the generator running good again too! Cleaned the carb was all.


----------



## tbone75

I better go fix these saws and get one ready for that tree.


----------



## roncoinc

What a wonderfull day here !!!

After the /06 ammo deal i found a blower/vac for $5 needed a fuel line and carb kit..
YES !! i would rather work on one of these than a steal !!









Temp got to just 90 deg and the pool to 82 
the OL brot the 8yo grandkid to go swimming..4ft tall in a 48in pool !! LOL !!
i had to wear a bathing suit .. 
her kid showed up,he's a 300 lb chef and we all had a grand time 
I made some spicy/tangy tater salad and am smoking/slow cooking a roast beast on the grill for supper..
no,i dont have the air on because i enjoy summertime SO much ! and if i get hot,i jump in the pool ! 
sure is nice living in paradise


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> 59 and raining.



We got not a cloud in the sky on this coast .


----------



## dancan

At these temps , I'd stihl rather be working but at least I can stihl Rrrrrrrip take this cast off and relax .:msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> At these temps , I'd stihl rather be working but at least I can stihl Rrrrrrrip take this cast off and relax .:msp_biggrin:



Just jumped in the pool again,still 82 deg 
and i DIDNT wear a bathing suit !!
want a pic


----------



## dancan

I'm OK on pool pics ......Really , have fun .





:tongue2:


----------



## dancan

Wow , 40 sumthin' stitches plus the 6 divots that the lag bolts left in my leg .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Wow , 40 sumthin' stitches plus the 6 divots that the lag bolts left in my leg .



Keep on playin with them steals,,if ya was usin a husky you would stihl be workin today


----------



## dancan

Nope , it musta' been the sideways balance thing of the 346xp I had in my hands when I went down . just not used to the pull I guess .


:msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

I see John down there , must be lookin' for snail pics LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just jumped in the pool again,still 82 deg
> and i DIDNT wear a bathing suit !!
> want a pic



Hell NO :ah:


----------



## tbone75

OK where did everyone go? Had to go take care of another saw. LOL Just a chain was all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just got home from attending my youngest Brothers wedding, had a good meal afterward and now going to vegitate and surf AS to get into trouble....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just got home from attending my youngest Brothers wedding, had a good meal afterward and now going to vegitate and surf AS to get into trouble....LOL



OK what kind of trouble you looking for? Wheres Ron! LOL


----------



## RandyMac

I might head out and switch spikes on a couple McCullochs.

57, heavy mist.

We went to the Chartroom for lunch, I had grilled Lingcod. Today's entertainment in the harbor, was watching a big Merganser get pulled under by a Sealion. The Sealion played with it, like a puppy with a boot sock, until it ran out pieces big enough to throw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK what kind of trouble you looking for? Wheres Ron! LOL



You never know, most times I don`t know til it happens.


----------



## tbone75

Put a 30" bar on the 480,going to let my Brother use it. LOL Its starts right up and runs good! Little tough to pull with 190 compression LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been watching the news from down the Eastern seaboard of the US. Some serious damage done down there last night, plenty of chainsaw work to be done there for a few days.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been watching the news from down the Eastern seaboard of the US. Some serious damage done down there last night, plenty of chainsaw work to be done there for a few days.



A lot of damage right around me too.A lot are still without power,and they say it could take a week to get back on. Got 3 more saws on the way here to fix. LOL May be busy for a bit?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A lot of damage right around me too.A lot are still without power,and they say it could take a week to get back on. Got 3 more saws on the way here to fix. LOL May be busy for a bit?



Hope you can find enough energy to fix them all. If I lived closer I would be out there cutting up some of them trees. I did 7 days straight from daylight til way past dark cutting out from the last hurricane that passed this way. After the 7 day stint I cut for 2 years clearing 2000 acres of downed or damaged trees.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope you can find enough energy to fix them all. If I lived closer I would be out there cutting up some of them trees. I did 7 days straight from daylight til way past dark cutting out from the last hurricane that passed this way. After the 7 day stint I cut for 2 years clearing 2000 acres of downed or damaged trees.



Me too!! LOL Why do people wait till they need something to see if it works? LOL


----------



## tbone75

If I could get out there and cut I would have lots of fire wood! LOL I will stihl get some of it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If I could get out there and cut I would have lots of fire wood! LOL I will stihl get some of it!



I had 15 tandem truckloads of wood from cutting for 7 days, I was not really inro taking picts of stuff back then but here are some picts of some of it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had 15 tandem truckloads of wood from cutting for 7 days, I was not really inro taking picts of stuff back then but here are some picts of some of it.



Seen that pic before! But I like seeing it again! LOL Nice pile of saws and wood!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had fun that day taking out some of the oildies, fueled them up and made a few cuts with each of them, then dumped the fuel, started each one and ran them dry, back onto the shelves they went.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Off for the night, more shingles to do tomorrow.


----------



## farrell

evenin all!
worked this mornin at the ol'carbide shop
went grocerie shoppin
played with 268 a lil today and the pole saw!
caught 20 some odd bluegill.
that was it


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evenin all!
> worked this mornin at the ol'carbide shop
> went grocerie shoppin
> played with 268 a lil today and the pole saw!
> caught 20 some odd bluegill.
> that was it



Bluegill ! Not much better eating than that!


----------



## tbone75

Pics for Jay again. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Bluegill ! Not much better eating than that!



my mothers pond is polluted with the lil sobs they bite and eat everything! got to thin em out!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> my mothers pond is polluted with the lil sobs they bite and eat everything! got to thin em out!!!



Some big catfish in there would help! They love bluegill! LOL They are very hard to control! They breed like rabbits! LOL


----------



## tbone75

A possum just got to close to my berry patch!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Some big catfish in there would help! They love bluegill! LOL They are very hard to control! They breed like rabbits! LOL



oh there is largemouth bass, koi, carp, and the biggest channel cat i have ever seen! he is three foot long and pushin 30#s!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> oh there is largemouth bass, koi, carp, and the biggest channel cat i have ever seen! he is three foot long and pushin 30#s!!!!



Nice cat right there! Another thing is to mess there breeding beds. If you can dig it deeper where they spawn it slows them down.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nice cat right there! Another thing is to mess there breeding beds. If you can dig it deeper where they spawn it slows them down.



or i will fly fish for them till they are gone! they love them buggars!!!
the kittyfish the wife caught two years ago on a freakin rubber worm and 4# test! have to see if i can find the pic.....


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> or i will fly fish for them till they are gone! they love them buggars!!!
> the kittyfish the wife caught two years ago on a freakin rubber worm and 4# test! have to see if i can find the pic.....



 The biggest cat I ever caught was on a orange rubber worm? LOL I was after bass,thought I had a world record! LOL


----------



## farrell

found it


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> found it



Nice one! Good eating too! LOL


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> Bluegill ! Not much better eating than that!



bluegill? 

as in: sunfish?
kivers? 

etc??

if it's what I'M thinking, they are shallow-brooding fish (you can see them through the surface of the water) and have a spined back dorsal fin (OUCH!) and can be a PAIN when your fishing for other stuff! :bang:





tbone75 said:


> Pics for Jay again. LOL



Thanks John...

It must have been buried..









has *ANYONE ELSE* been experiencing the overly-basic, and DIFFICULT to navigate INTERACTIVE (PM's replies, classifieds, etc) pages of the site??

quite WHITE and PAINFUL might I ad....

:bang:


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> bluegill?
> 
> as in: sunfish?
> kivers?
> 
> etc??
> 
> if it's what I'M thinking, they are shallow-brooding fish (you can see them through the surface of the water) and have a spined back dorsal fin (OUCH!) and can be a PAIN when your fishing for other stuff! :bang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John...
> 
> It must have been buried..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has *ANYONE ELSE* been experiencing the overly-basic, and DIFFICULT to navigate INTERACTIVE (PM's replies, classifieds, etc) pages of the site??
> 
> quite WHITE and PAINFUL might I ad....
> 
> :bang:



Yep! That is the fish! LOL No problems for me?


----------



## tbone75

Can't sleep again tonight! Body is POed at me. LOL And I am POed at possums! #2 took the trip! LOL


----------



## l3lue

farrell said:


> my mothers pond is polluted with the lil sobs they bite and eat everything! got to thin em out!!!




 Eat more of them  





SawGarage said:


> bluegill?
> 
> as in: sunfish?
> kivers?
> 
> etc??
> 
> if it's what I'M thinking, they are shallow-brooding fish (you can see them through the surface of the water) and have a spined back dorsal fin (OUCH!) and can be a PAIN when your fishing for other stuff! :bang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes as in Sunfish....lol
> 
> 
> 
> Bluegill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunfish


----------



## dancan

It's Canada Day you bunch of ZZZSlackerz !
Time to get a movin' !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> It's Canada Day you bunch of ZZZSlackerz !
> Time to get a movin' !



I thot the site was brokened.


----------



## dancan

Seems to be fine now .
I just checked the forecast , I think Jerry's gonna be a little warm up on the roof , I hope he's working on he shady side .
It might be cooler running saws making sawdust LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

Sorry Dan,,today not canada day,,tomorrow is .

" Under the federal Holidays Act,[12] Canada Day is observed on July 1 unless that date falls on a Sunday, in which case July 2 is the statutory holiday "


----------



## dancan

That law was enacted so we could get an extra day of partying LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> that law was enacted so we could get an extra day of partying lol



party on dude !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## little possum

Up & at it  Friend came in from Texas so we had a deer roast last night. Kept everything under control mostly. hahah.

It was a good relief after having to bury one of my dogs..

Anywhos, off for a CAD road trip. Ive done good, but some saws are just irresistable


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> party on dude !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I will but I'll have to keep it crutch safe LOL .
John must be down again , I'll bet he has some new friends with dead saws showing up .


----------



## tbone75

Waiting on the OL to get off the phone! LOL Cell phone don't work very well,tower down some where?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Waiting on the OL to get off the phone! LOL Cell phone don't work very well,tower down some where?



Theres our favorite wayward slug !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Theres our favorite wayward slug !!



Wow the next town over from me got hit bad! Just said they won't have power till at least the 8th.


----------



## tbone75

Had a time getting gas yesterday! Every station that has power is packed! Had to drive 20 miles to find one open! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Found a fuel tank for the Partner S50! Mastermind fixed me up again! LOL OL needs the phone again LOL


----------



## tbone75

She was fast! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Surprised none of the saws have showed up yet to fix ? I need to go pick up the wood at my Brothers place. He has everything but the trunk cut up! He likes the Husky 350! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Surprised none of the saws have showed up yet to fix ? I need to go pick up the wood at my Brothers place. He has everything but the trunk cut up! He likes the Husky 350! LOL



I gotta build another 350.. dont have one now.
for the size and weight they cant be beat.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I gotta build another 350.. dont have one now.
> for the size and weight they cant be beat.



Nope I like them! I won't let him run a ported one! LOL If I did he would want one of them. LOL The only ported one I have left is the one you did Ron.It ain't going no where! LOL


----------



## tbone75

My Nephew keeps bugging me wanting to use my Mastermind 346 but I won't let him! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Had a great time last night at the tractor pulls. I was amazed, that storm went right through that area. They still had a great turn out and ran everything off generators. The wnds down there were clocked in at 91mph!!!! Trees down everywhere. They were saying Wednesday or Thursday before power would be back on.


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will try to go do something? Getting hot already!


----------



## sefh3

I have a pond full of cats. They aren't that big but not too far behind. I took some out a few weeks ago to check on them. It's not considered fishing when you can net them all. They hear people and come up expecting food.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Had a great time last night at the tractor pulls. I was amazed, that storm went right through that area. They still had a great turn out and ran everything off generators. The wnds down there were clocked in at 91mph!!!! Trees down everywhere. They were saying Wednesday or Thursday before power would be back on.



A lot of Ohio is a huge mess! I didn't get it near as bad as a lot of places! haven't been down in the woods yet to check that out? May just go do that right now. LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I have a pond full of cats. They aren't that big but not too far behind. I took some out a few weeks ago to check on them. It's not considered fishing when you can net them all. They hear people and come up expecting food.



Pet catfish


----------



## sefh3

I think I'm wondering out myself to try to get something done.


----------



## tbone75

Dang storm got one of my 2 butternut trees! Took the top right out of it! They were the only 2 I have found on my place. The varmints don't miss many of them nuts! Plus they don't have nuts every year. I have never had any luck trying to get one started? Only had nuts one out of the last 3 years.Didn't see much other damage so far?Haven't been across the creek yet?


----------



## dancan

From the sounds of things you should find yourself a tractor so you can be a logger/farmer and get all your windfall/broken trees on your 40 acres .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> From the sounds of things you should find yourself a tractor so you can be a logger/farmer and get all your windfall/broken trees on your 40 acres .



Afraid I would need more than a tractor on these hill sides! LOL A dozer would be about the only way! There is a lot down I just can't get to. I managed to drag some out,but didn't put a dent in it! Don't know if butternut makes good fire wood? I will be finding out next year. LOL


----------



## dancan

It all burns when dry LOL .
You should check some of that stuff that's been down , I bet you'll find some spalted stuff out there .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It all burns when dry LOL .
> You should check some of that stuff that's been down , I bet you'll find some spalted stuff out there .



Need to go cut some chunks out to see what it looks like. But not today! 94 out there now! LOL


----------



## dancan

Whip out one of the big saws and cut up some crotches , I bet you'll find some nice grain there .
You do have someone that can start them big saws for you right ?







One of these on the back of a tractor gets you 165ft of pull .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Whip out one of the big saws and cut up some crotches , I bet you'll find some nice grain there .
> You do have someone that can start them big saws for you right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these on the back of a tractor gets you 165ft of pull .



I can start the Myerized monster and that 480! I can start anything! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Rrrrrip ! Ahhh ! This cast is some nice as far as casts can be !
Mmmm , beer , BBQ , strawberry shortcakes with chocolate pudding in the center .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I can start the Myerized monster and that 480! I can start anything! :hmm3grin2orange:



Behind the veils of the INTERNET we can do anything .......Really .


:hmm3grin2orange:

Hey , I just saw DD down there .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Behind the veils of the INTERNET we can do anything .......Really .
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Hey , I just saw DD down there .



Yep he was down there yesterday too.Must be doing some catch up. LOL If I had something other than dialup I would show you! Ya peg leg old fart! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Ya Ya Ya , and your Wuskee is better than my Stihl LOL

And my socks last twice as long as yours :tongue2:


----------



## roncoinc

Only got to 88 here today 

but the pool is 84 !!! 

time for pool pix !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Put em up fur John , e likes snail pics LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still too hot here to finish the roof, the shingles are just like cooked spaghetti, can`t even pick them up or walk on the ones we just installed. Give it another hour or so and I will spray the roof down with water.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Still too hot here to finish the roof, the shingles are just like cooked spaghetti, can`t even pick them up or walk on the ones we just installed. Give it another hour or so and I will spray the roof down with water.



It's only about 90F in the sun so the temps are dropping but it looks like you'll be roofing till midnight .


----------



## dancan

I see the Salt Minor down there .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It's only about 90F in the sun so the temps are dropping but it looks like you'll be roofing till midnight .



After dark it will be much nicer working up there but there is only about an hour and a half of work left to do.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> After dark it will be much nicer working up there but there is only about an hour and a half of work left to do.



Sorry I couldn't help .


----------



## dancan

Hey John , Here's some cold hard cash for one of the big sawz you got .


----------



## roncoinc

Pool pix !!!


----------



## sefh3

Just had a nasty storm come by. It cooled it down alot. Should be out of here in about an hour. WHOOHOOO we have a bit of rain.


----------



## sefh3

Looks like you need to keep that solar heater off of that pool for a few days. 84* water temperature......


----------



## dancan

Nice pic Ron .


----------



## sefh3

Ron I know you have a truck load of Homelite XL12 (blue and white) out in your sheds. I'm searching for a carb and air filter holder for one of these. What is the correct carb of one of these. Walbro SDC or Tilly?


----------



## AU_K2500

getting the 45 put back together....anybody know anything about husky kill swithces that slide? theres a blade style terminal. and then the other terminal has a hole in it. whats the best way to connect the lead to the terminal with the hole? nut a bolt?


----------



## farrell

hey jay i pm'd you and sent a copy to your email


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> getting the 45 put back together....anybody know anything about husky kill swithces that slide? theres a blade style terminal. and then the other terminal has a hole in it. whats the best way to connect the lead to the terminal with the hole? nut a bolt?



dont the wires have the clips that slide onto the terminals?


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> dont the wires have the clips that slide onto the terminals?



one is a blade style (slides on) the other isnt...its kind of weird.


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> one is a blade style (slides on) the other isnt...its kind of weird.



looked at an ipl for it looks like clips that just slide on. wheres ron when you need him?


----------



## farrell

sorry.............i looked at the wrong ipl. but yes it looks like it bolts on now that im lookin at the correct ipl


----------



## AU_K2500

well the switch did come second hand...may have come off a different model. it looks like a mounting point for the switch, like a screw went through it...probably the wrong switch...crap.


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> well the switch did come second hand...may have come off a different model. it looks like a mounting point for the switch, like a screw went through it...probably the wrong switch...crap.



you have an ipl for it? if not i will email one to you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The ground wire strap attaches with a screw.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , Here's some cold hard cash for one of the big sawz you got .



Like Ron would say...................That is a lot of cash for a Steel. :hmm3grin2orange: BTW.......How old is that thing? Ron's age? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Like Ron would say...................That is a lot of cash for a Steel. :hmm3grin2orange: BTW.......How old is that thing? Ron's age? LOL



I have a 3 cent one, quite rare as far as I know, never seen another.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a 3 cent one, quite rare as far as I know, never seen another.



I like that old stuff like that! I have a couple old bills and coins.


----------



## tbone75

More storms moving through here.So far the bad stuff is just North and South of me!


----------



## sefh3

The storm was a quick moving one for us. I was hoping for an all night soaker but it only last 40 minutes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> More storms moving through here.So far the bad stuff is just North and South of me!



You are surrounded...LOL


----------



## sefh3

More storms for John means he'll be mowing all next week. No saw work for him.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> The ground wire strap attaches with a screw.



but where....I think im missing something....


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> The storm was a quick moving one for us. I was hoping for an all night soaker but it only last 40 minutes.



I got about 10 big drops. LOL Just South of me they are getting nailed bad again! Baseball size hail!


----------



## sefh3

We had quarter sized hail. I'm glad we didn't see baseball sized hail.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> More storms for John means he'll be mowing all next week. No saw work for him.



YUK!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sorry I couldn't help .



I know you would have if you were not on the injury list but Doug and I did very well without pushing it. Trick is to work when its cool and rest when it is hot.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> We had quarter sized hail. I'm glad we didn't see baseball sized hail.



Only had pea size stuff here. Thankfully!


----------



## farrell

glad its stayin south of me!


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> but where....I think im missing something....



On a 45 a screw would go down through that loop in the metal part of the switch, it would screw into a plastic boss standing up on end in the plastic airbox located just below that metal loop.


----------



## tbone75

Just looked out back and seen a deer close to my bean patch! Went and got the spray out and took care of that,I hope? Seems to work good at keeping them from eating things?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just looked out back and seen a deer close to my bean patch! Went and got the spray out and took care of that,I hope? Seems to work good at keeping them from eating things?



so does a .22lr!


----------



## tbone75

Nephew just called me.Told me to put some saws on CL.Every store around is sold out! LOL I just don't much care for people coming around I don't know. Just to many people out there you can't trust! They see what you got they could tell the wrong one or they may be the wrong one? That and I could care less if I sell any. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> so does a .22lr!



To many buzzards show up! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> To many buzzards show up! LOL



You need to eat up the evidence....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> On a 45 a screw would go down through that loop in the metal part of the switch, it would screw into a plastic boss standing up on end in the plastic airbox located just below that metal loop.



That is a 45. Says so on the metal ID plate. Is there any other possibility?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You need to eat up the evidence....LOL



I can only eat so much of it.The OL won't touch it! LOL Stihl got some in the freezer now! LOL


----------



## farrell

i get a call @ 7:30 this mornin its my mom and one of her show rabbits is dead and she needs me to come bury it. so i get dressed and over about halfway there she calls and asks where i am? i say im almost there why? she says well i got hurt and she isnt goin to the hospital! so i stepped on it cause i knew this couldnt be good! get there and she shows me this gapein wound tween her thumb and index finger where the webbin should be! she says it will be ok if she doesnt go to the ER right? UMMM........NO! so off we went! 5 stitches and a splint to keep them from pullin. spent the rest of the day my parents. been a long day!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> That is a 45. Says so on the metal ID plate. Is there any other possibility?



I think you can just run a wire from that to a ground and work just fine.


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> That is a 45. Says so on the metal ID plate. Is there any other possibility?



is it an early or late model that they could have changed the design?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i get a call @ 7:30 this mornin its my mom and one of her show rabbits is dead and she needs me to come bury it. so i get dressed and over about halfway there she calls and asks where i am? i say im almost there why? she says well i got hurt and she isnt goin to the hospital! so i stepped on it cause i knew this couldnt be good! get there and she shows me this gapein wound tween her thumb and index finger where the webbin should be! she says it will be ok if she doesnt go to the ER right? UMMM........NO! so off we went! 5 stitches and a splint to keep them from pullin. spent the rest of the day my parents. been a long day!



OUCH! My Dad did the same thing once,took a long time to heal up good.But it was just fine after it did,no problems at all!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> OUCH! My Dad did the same thing once,took a long time to heal up good.But it was just fine after it did,no problems at all!



she was not happy! plus she is allergic to every painkiller! so she is hurtin bad!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I think you can just run a wire from that to a ground and work just fine.





farrell said:


> is it an early or late model that they could have changed the design?



Assuming its later model. I'll just Jerry rig it... thanks fellas!


----------



## tbone75

My step-dip-son was playing ball today,dove to catch one and drove his thumb into the ground.Broke it right between the joints.They told him they may have to pin it?


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> Assuming its later model. I'll just Jerry rig it... thanks fellas!



YAY.............break out the duct tape and super glue!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Assuming its later model. I'll just Jerry rig it... thanks fellas!



That is how my 44 Husky is wired up,same switch.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> That is a 45. Says so on the metal ID plate. Is there any other possibility?



Nope, screw needs to go down through that hole/loop and screw into a boss/post , a wire with a ring end on it slips in between that switch part and the plastic post.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope, screw needs to go down through that hole/loop and screw into a boss/post , a wire with a ring end on it slips in between that switch part and the plastic post.



There is no plastic boss.....


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> she was not happy! plus she is allergic to every painkiller! so she is hurtin bad!



Man that really sucks! That will be so sore for a good while!


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> There is no plastic boss.....



Then fasten a wire to it any way you can and fasten the other end to a good ground, it will work fine then.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Then fasten a wire to it any way you can and fasten the other end to a good ground, it will work fine then.



That's the plan! I was just trying to figure it out. What happened is I got sent the switch from a different version 45


----------



## tbone75

Did manage to fix a Poolin and a Partner today! Nothing much,just fuel lines. LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> That's the plan! I was just trying to figure it out. What happened is I got sent the switch from a different version 45



Had to go look at my 44.Knew I seen that kind of switch before! LOL It just has a small bolt through that hole with the wire.Then to a ground.


----------



## caleath

Slackerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrsssssssssssssssss.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Slackerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrsssssssssssssssss.



Look whos yacking! #1 slacker himself  Nice to see you back around Cliff!


----------



## tbone75

Another sleepless nite! Getting tired of this! LOL No critters out tonight so far?


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> Another sleepless nite! Getting tired of this! LOL No critters out tonight so far?




John go to bed.... hahaha *OWWWW*... laughing hurts...

I TORE a muscle in my back SNEEZING today.. dropped me to the FLOOR like a stabbing victim... 

I've NEVER felt a paid like THAT :msp_ohmy:

I'm falling apart!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan not yelling at us, robin out to the Island, Papa Smurf soaking in his pool and threatening to post nekked picts and John knocking off critters.What`s happening to this thread, only Mark doing chainsaw repairs.....LOL


----------



## dancan

Shut up and get to work ! 
Geez , what a bunch LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

Happy canada day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Scott,,i will look for the xl12 stuff today.
air filter holder ?? the thing with the stud that sticks up ?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Happy canada day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks Ron !


----------



## roncoinc

Mark,,you got the wrong switch..
caint Jerry rig it,,wrong color scheme . !
if the ring sits flat on the plastic and there is room enough underneath for a screw to go thru a bit to get a good grip,try that with a wire and ring connector.
or get the correct switch.
or get clever 

wait ! we are talking a beergineer here ??


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Scott,,i will look for the xl12 stuff today.
> air filter holder ?? the thing with the stud that sticks up ?



Yep that's the thing.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Yep that's the thing.



I know i got the stuff.
i need for an 011av the av mount starter side from handle to saw,two bolts out each side ?


----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas, im getting a proper send off today. bscuits with sawmill gravy and sausage links before i head of to the ol salt mines...

gonne rig the wire on the 45 this afternoon, and see if ive got spark before i go any further. 

Jay, did you get my PM about needing a few more 45 parts?


----------



## Sagetown

Cantdog said:


> Glad we have had so much rain...this is the first year that Maine has legalized fireworks...I expect the Yahoos will have stuff pretty well lit up......hopefully don't set the island afire....but probably to wet to do much. We're all packed and ready to fly outta here early..high tide is around 7:00 am...lolol was filling up the boat tanks, extra tanks, 5 gal can for the island truck and then my pickup ...when the damn station tank went dry and the pump just slowed down and stopped....I saw the tanker there when I came back from puting the boat in the water so I'll have to try again in the morning...haven't spent nearly enough yet!!!



Repped.


----------



## roncoinc

Sawmill gravy ?????
use a chainsaw mill for the wood chips ??
must be a souther thing like the gravel they eat and call it grits , cause it's gritty like gravel !!
woodchips and gravel,,like my landing,i could open a southern restauraunt !!  just scrape stuff off the ground !


----------



## tbone75

Morning you bunch of goof offs. LOL Finally got to sleep around 5am ? Should have been on here yelling at you guys! LOL But I was nice and let you sleep. :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I know i got the stuff.
> i need for an 011av the av mount starter side from handle to saw,two bolts out each side ?



You working on another Stihl! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sawmill gravy ?????
> use a chainsaw mill for the wood chips ??
> must be a souther thing like the gravel they eat and call it grits , cause it's gritty like gravel !!
> woodchips and gravel,,like my landing,i could open a southern restauraunt !!  just scrape stuff off the ground !



I was going to ask what that gravy was too? New one on me? Tried them grits,didn't like them! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You working on another Stihl! :hmm3grin2orange:



For a friend of mine that helps me out with a lot of small engine stuff.


----------



## sefh3

He's really starting to like those creamsickles..... Did you get the 041 running?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Sawmill gravy ?????
> use a chainsaw mill for the wood chips ??
> must be a souther thing like the gravel they eat and call it grits , cause it's gritty like gravel !!
> woodchips and gravel,,like my landing,i could open a southern restauraunt !!  just scrape stuff off the ground !



Well your right about one thing. It is a southern thing! If you don't like grits....well I'm not sue what to say to that except, you haven't had good grits! They ought to be creamy and smooth....least that's how I fix em. Plenty of butter and salt!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I was going to ask what that gravy was too? New one on me? Tried them grits,didn't like them! LOL



The gravy seems similiar to a white 
"bechamel" sauce without the wood chips.
dont know what they use to make the "roux" for it tho ?
funny how people eat stuff and they dont even know what it is ?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well your right about one thing. It is a southern thing! If you don't like grits....well I'm not sue what to say to that except, you haven't had good grits! They ought to be creamy and smooth....least that's how I fix em. Plenty of butter and salt!



Ground corn boiled to a mush,,,my,,that sounds simply wonderfull !! LOL !!

whatta you doin on AS during work ??

SHAME ON YOU !!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well your right about one thing. It is a southern thing! If you don't like grits....well I'm not sue what to say to that except, you haven't had good grits! They ought to be creamy and smooth....least that's how I fix em. Plenty of butter and salt!



My family is from Okla.,we never had grits? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dang cat just flew through here with a rabbit in its mouth! Not the midget cat,this is my cat! Least the OL says it mine. LOL He seems to only like me? Its not a baby rabbit maybe half grown.Don't know where he found it?Just don't see any rabbits around here? Even long before I ever had cats.


----------



## dancan

Speaking of food , I've got to stop eating them strawberry shortcakes before bed , last night I dream't I was taking the dog , a snail and a slug down an old woods road for a walk , it was slow going


----------



## farrell

mornin all!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> mornin all!



Mornin Adam :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Speaking of food , I've got to stop eating them strawberry shortcakes before bed , last night I dream't I was taking the dog , a snail and a slug down an old woods road for a walk , it was slow going



You didn't make it very long? MEEN AZZ :msp_razz:


----------



## farrell

mornin lil buddy john!
i see everybody is havin fun this fine mornin!


----------



## tbone75

The OL says that Dr. is going to call so I better get off here.Catch you guys later.


----------



## dancan

I'm stihl looking for a chain brake/parts and a front muffler deflector for a Huskee 2100 .


----------



## roncoinc

Scott,dis watcha lookin fer ??


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Scott,dis watcha lookin fer ??



Yes sir, that is what I'm needing.


----------



## farrell

started cleaning my brothers ms180.....it runs good, plug looks good other than its black, maybe muff mod it? finish cleaning it and give it back.
tore into my friends poulan 2000 carb kit and fuel line are a must and a new sprocket. compression feels good but will check. 
anyone know if a sprocket off a crapsman/poulan will fit the 2000 they look the same?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Yes sir, that is what I'm needing.



still at 11331 ??


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> started cleaning my brothers ms180.....it runs good, plug looks good other than its black, maybe muff mod it? finish cleaning it and give it back.
> tore into my friends poulan 2000 carb kit and fuel line are a must and a new sprocket. compression feels good but will check.
> anyone know if a sprocket off a crapsman/poulan will fit the 2000 they look the same?



If they are the same they will fit


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> still at 11331 ??



Yep still there. I'll look tonight for the av for on 011. I think I have one.


----------



## tbone75

Hey slackers! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I think I have my crown back? Dan is doing more than me the last few days! LOL Just got a bunch of 064 parts! 4 crankcase halves and other parts.Think all I need now is one piston to make 2  Could send one to Ron? :hmm3grin2orange: Nah I like him to much for that. :hmm3grin2orange: Dan is to dang MEEN to get one.Plus I could make some money on it! LOL I did get brave and put 5 saws on CL just to see what happens? Also got more MS250 parts! May make another one of them?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hey slackers! :hmm3grin2orange:



what?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> what?



I am stihl the slackest around this place!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I am stihl the slackest around this place!


----------



## tbone75

I seem to have turned into a saw hoarder/slut :hmm3grin2orange: Stihl not as bad as Ron and Jerry!


----------



## AU_K2500

Any body gut some husky hardware they'd let go of. Ain't got a dealer near me and don't want to pay 9 bucks in shipping for a few nut and bolts. Need a 4x18 socket head. And a chain tensioned and guide plate for a 45. Oh and two bar nuts....m6 studs. Please and thank you!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Any body gut some husky hardware they'd let go of. Ain't got a dealer near me and don't want to pay 9 bucks in shipping for a few nut and bolts. Need a 4x18 socket head. And a chain tensioned and guide plate for a 45. Oh and two bar nuts....m6 studs. Please and thank you!



Bar nuts off a poolin will fit.Sorry but I got nothing else that will work.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Hey slackers! :hmm3grin2orange:



SlacKer ?

I was out carving a spoon in 80F and sun , come in for a drink and now I got Thunder , sounds like hail , lightning , heavy rain and black sky


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I think I have my crown back? Dan is doing more than me the last few days! LOL Just got a bunch of 064 parts! 4 crankcase halves and other parts.Think all I need now is one piston to make 2  Could send one to Ron? :hmm3grin2orange: Nah I like him to much for that. :hmm3grin2orange: Dan is to dang MEEN to get one.Plus I could make some money on it! LOL I did get brave and put 5 saws on CL just to see what happens? Also got more MS250 parts! May make another one of them?



You dont EVEN know how MEEN that acadian is !!! :mad2:


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Yep still there. I'll look tonight for the av for on 011. I think I have one.



Need the linkages and what not ??
hell,i'll throw it in anyway !!
going down now to pull it off...the CARB that is !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> SlacKer ?
> 
> I was out carving a spoon in 80F and sun , come in for a drink and now I got Thunder , sounds like hail , lightning , heavy rain and black sky



That T cell got mean right quick, hail and rain pounding down out there right now, this should clear the air up and lower the temps some.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> SlacKer ?
> 
> I was out carving a spoon in 80F and sun , come in for a drink and now I got Thunder , sounds like hail , lightning , heavy rain and black sky



Welcome to my world! :hmm3grin2orange: We may get that every afternoon for the whole week! Plus its over 90 again! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You dont EVEN know how MEEN that acadian is !!! :mad2:



Yep! MEEN AZZ won't even send me a spoon! Going to make me go fetch it! :msp_sad:


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Any body gut some husky hardware they'd let go of. Ain't got a dealer near me and don't want to pay 9 bucks in shipping for a few nut and bolts. Need a 4x18 socket head. And a chain tensioned and guide plate for a 45. Oh and two bar nuts....m6 studs. Please and thank you!



Look for a dead Wildthing , plenty of spare parts leftover .


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Need the linkages and what not ??
> hell,i'll throw it in anyway !!
> going down now to pull it off...the CARB that is !!!



mAN AM I FAST !! 
ALL PULLED AND IN A BOX.
sCOTT,,YOU WANNA PAY FOR PRIORITY OR REG MAIL OK ?


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> mAN AM I FAST !!
> ALL PULLED AND IN A BOX.
> sCOTT,,YOU WANNA PAY FOR PRIORITY OR REG MAIL OK ?



Regular mail is fine. I don't need it that fast.


----------



## roncoinc

Celebrating Canada day 

ribs on the grill !!

temp inside grill is about 180 to 200 deg,slow cooking and plenty of smoke..
my homemade rub sat on them for a few hours before doing this to them.. 
using cookies i cut from wild cherry..


----------



## dancan

Ron , what program are you using to write on pics ?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Celebrating Canada day
> 
> ribs on the grill !!
> 
> temp inside grill is about 180 to 200 deg,slow cooking and plenty of smoke..
> my homemade rub sat on them for a few hours before doing this to them..
> using cookies i cut from wild cherry..



Those are what you people call ribs? From what, a squirrel?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , what program are you using to write on pics ?



MS paint,,why ??


----------



## dancan

I get it , just painting the text instead of using the text box .


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Those are what you people call ribs? From what, a squirrel?



What you talkin bout ?? huh ??? 
would think somebody from texass would recognise boneless pork ribs when they saw them ?? ooppsss,,that BEEF territory ! 
thats a huge grill,those pieces of meat are over a foot long !!
spreading out the ethneticity,,learned how to in florida,used a kansas city rub and going to use a memphis mop,,and using north east cherry


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I get it , just painting the text instead of using the text box .



using the text box but transparent.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Celebrating Canada day
> 
> ribs on the grill !!
> 
> temp inside grill is about 180 to 200 deg,slow cooking and plenty of smoke..
> my homemade rub sat on them for a few hours before doing this to them..
> using cookies i cut from wild cherry..



RIBS! YUK The OL like them,but not me! Don't like prime rib either! UGH ! Ain't even cooked! My meat don't oink or moo when I eat it!


----------



## tbone75

Got the S50 fixed up now? LOL Patched the tank with JB last night.Running very nice! Randy is sending me a tank,I will hang onto it just in case? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron,you see that!! I finished a saw! :msp_w00t: Oh yea! That makes 3 in 2 days! A new record for me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nephew is bring another saw for me to fix.Brand new Husky 455 he thinks.Straight gas first tank!  Some people should not have a saw!


----------



## tbone75

A few years ago there was a Partner dealer not far from me.Surprised I haven't seen more of them? I keep looking! LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> using the text box but transparent.



Thanks


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Thanks



You may have lost the Slug crown,but you now have the MEEN crown! Ron is slacking and you taking up the slack! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun is back out, things are drying off so its back out to get things cleaned up before dark.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You may have lost the Slug crown,but you now have the MEEN crown! Ron is slacking and you taking up the slack! :hmm3grin2orange:



MEEN !?? I thought I was nice when I suggested buy a Wildthingy to have spare parts left over .
Wait here , I'll be right back after I finish this strawberry shortcake .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> MEEN !?? I thought I was nice when I suggested buy a Wildthingy to have spare parts left over .
> Wait here , I'll be right back after I finish this strawberry shortcake .



That was a very good suggestion. Don't listen to john, he's just jealous your back to being more mobile than him!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> That was a very good suggestion. Don't listen to john, he's just jealous your back to being more mobile than him!



Hey! Get back in that salt mine!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> MEEN !?? I thought I was nice when I suggested buy a Wildthingy to have spare parts left over .
> Wait here , I'll be right back after I finish this strawberry shortcake .



I got a mini-mac with you name on it! Dancan'tsaw :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I got a mini-mac with you name on it! Dancan'tsaw :hmm3grin2orange:



That's just rude. Especially coming from a guy that has to use two belts, and double sided tape to hold his pants up 'cause he doesn't have a behind.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> RIBS! YUK The OL like them,but not me! Don't like prime rib either! UGH ! Ain't even cooked! My meat don't oink or moo when I eat it!



Where the heck did THAT come from !! ???
what does prime rib got to do with boneless PORK ribs ??
did you notice the smoke ?? just like smoked bacon.
did you notice the slow cook ?? just like bacon..
did you notice the meat ?? same critter as bacon..
what these amount to is BBQ bacon 
i dont eat my pork rare,i like it well done,,like bacon !
did you see the color ?? an hour later it looked like bacon.just nice and THICK bacon 
tender juicy bacon..mmmmmmmmmmmm...........
then maybe you dont LIKE bacon ?? or dont like pork ???
I thot southerners where known for thier liking of " Q " ,, are you an exeption ??
I think maybe Mark has a more educated pallet even tho he likes gravel and sawdust !!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> That's just rude. Especially coming from a guy that has to use two belts, and double sided tape to hold his pants up 'cause he doesn't have a behind.



Rude! Have you read what he has been doing to me! Nothing but strawberry stories! After them dang critters ate all of mine! BTW......I got the OL to sew velcro to my azz and my pants! Only hurts for a little while or when I take my pants off. :msp_ohmy: :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> That's just rude. Especially coming from a guy that has to use two belts, and double sided tape to hold his pants up 'cause he doesn't have a behind.



At least he has both legs to get mobile and dont have to wear sweatpants with the elastic up over his belly to keep them from falling down !!! LOL !!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Where the heck did THAT come from !! ???
> what does prime rib got to do with boneless PORK ribs ??
> did you notice the smoke ?? just like smoked bacon.
> did you notice the slow cook ?? just like bacon..
> did you notice the meat ?? same critter as bacon..
> what these amount to is BBQ bacon
> i dont eat my pork rare,i like it well done,,like bacon !
> did you see the color ?? an hour later it looked like bacon.just nice and THICK bacon
> tender juicy bacon..mmmmmmmmmmmm...........
> then maybe you dont LIKE bacon ?? or dont like pork ???
> I thot southerners where known for thier liking of " Q " ,, are you an exeption ??
> I think maybe Mark has a more educated pallet even tho he likes gravel and sawdust !!



Must have been how Mom cooked them? Not even close to BACON  Prime rib taste like ribs to me! YUK


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> At least he has both legs to get mobile and dont have to wear sweatpants with the elastic up over his belly to keep them from falling down !!! LOL !!!!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I be eating strawberries to, not shortcake though, just berries and cream. Had to get 6 boxes used up today so they would not go bad. Get 24 more tomorrow. Yum, Yum, Yummm.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Rude! Have you read what he has been doing to me! Nothing but strawberry stories! After them dang critters ate all of mine! BTW......I got the OL to sew velcro to my azz and my pants! Only hurts for a little while or when I take my pants off. :msp_ohmy: :msp_tongue:



I didn't realize your berry plight. I'm not a big fan of strawberries, but that may be from the fact that they are available out here almost year round. My daughter in law made us a Bluebery pie from some blueberries my wife, and kids picked.........mmmmmm!!!! Flaky buttery crust, big ol' berries, and a thick crumb top..........:smile2:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I be eating strawberries to, not shortcake though, just berries and cream. Had to get 6 boxes used up today so they would not go bad. Get 24 more tomorrow. Yum, Yum, Yummm.



Ron was right! Your MEEN too! :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

What`s this about pants fallin down, don`t want no picts or to even imagine you guys pants falling off, my eyes are sore enough from seein nekked midget picts.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I didn't realize your berry plight. I'm not a big fan of strawberries, but that may be from the fact that they are available out here almost year round. My daughter in law made us a Bluebery pie from some blueberries my wife, and kids picked.........mmmmmm!!!! Flaky buttery crust, big ol' berries, and a thick crumb top..........:smile2:



Least I got lots of blackberry pie! :msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> ron was right! Your meen too! :msp_razz:



you can`t get berries from the store?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> you can`t get berries from the store?



Just not the same as my own.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Least I got lots of blackberry pie! :msp_tongue:



All them seeds be good for your digestion (roughage)


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just not the same as my own.



Only difference is you picking them!


----------



## tbone75

OL say its time to eat! bye bye :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only difference is you picking them!



All the time it takes to grow them suckers! :hmm3grin2orange: Wait a whole year for them!


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> At least he has both legs to get mobile and dont have to wear sweatpants with the elastic up over his belly to keep them from falling down !!! LOL !!!!



Smurfy, I would suggest you stay out of this, or I'm gonna call the Disney people, and tell 'em where your hideout is.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey Ron,you see that!! I finished a saw! :msp_w00t: Oh yea! That makes 3 in 2 days! A new record for me! LOL



The other two dont count !!
makes ONE this month ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Must have been how Mom cooked them? Not even close to BACON  Prime rib taste like ribs to me! YUK



WOW !! unbelievable.....
prime rib dont taste like ribs,not even close !
pork ribs done rite next best thing to bacon.
sounds like a horrible childhood !!
you need to get out more !!
eating good food is the second most fun for a man there is


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> WOW !! unbelievable.....
> prime rib dont taste like ribs,not even close !
> pork ribs done rite next best thing to bacon.
> sounds like a horrible childhood !!
> you need to get out more !!
> eating good food is the second most fun for a man there is



Agree, and I sure hope you put chain saws third, or lower on your list............:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> I didn't realize your berry plight. I'm not a big fan of strawberries, but that may be from the fact that they are available out here almost year round. My daughter in law made us a Bluebery pie from some blueberries my wife, and kids picked.........mmmmmm!!!! Flaky buttery crust, big ol' berries, and a thick crumb top..........:smile2:



I wouldn bother to eat that crap from out there either.. no taste,no flavor..
covered in mexican spit,drool,feces and urine.. YUK !!
drive by them strawberry fields and see any rest rooms ?? nnnnoooooooooo.........
same reason i wont drink any wine from wacky valley .. 
only good thing to come from kolyfornia is white sunglasses,earthquakes,mudslides,,lifeless desert,,forest fires,,crime,murders,theft,and i wont mention frisco


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> I wouldn bother to eat that crap from out there either.. no taste,no flavor..
> covered in mexican spit,drool,feces and urine.. YUK !!
> drive by them strawberry fields and see any rest rooms ?? nnnnoooooooooo.........
> same reason i wont drink any wine from wacky valley ..
> only good thing to come from kolyfornia is white sunglasses,earthquakes,mudslides,,lifeless desert,,forest fires,,crime,murders,theft,and i wont mention frisco



Hey maybe next winter you'll see your shadow, and we'll get an extra six weeks without your mean ol' ass around here.


----------



## AU_K2500

i like it when Papa Jon stops in for a visit....he puts all you people in your place..thats right I said you people. 

and Ron, you of all people should know, dont knock it till ya try it. Sawmill gravy is delicious. its where biscuits and gravy come from
ever heard of a catshead biscuit.....big as a cats head i tell ya. 
and that sawmill stuff....its got pepper and bits of sausage in it! 
Mmmm, im glad i grew up in the south!


----------



## little possum

I bought 2 saws in one day. Does that count for anything? Lets just leave it at, that I am gonna need some more over time. Plus a big gun auction Wedensday morning.. Will it ever end?


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Hey maybe next winter you'll see your shadow, and we'll get an extra six weeks without your mean ol' ass around here.



That happens in the spring if you didnt know !
gave up my place in claermont mesa next to LaJolla and national city for a place in florida ,,couldnt stand it out there anymore 
tried a couple winters three blocks off muscle beach,,didnt dare walk the streets most of the time.
gave up the place in FL,,no fun there either..
north east is the only place to be.


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> That happens in the spring if you didnt know !
> gave up my place in claermont mesa next to LaJolla and national city for a place in florida ,,couldnt stand it out there anymore
> tried a couple winters three blocks off muscle beach,,didnt dare walk the streets most of the time.
> gave up the place in FL,,no fun there either..
> north east is the only place to be.



Actually it takes place at the beginning of February, and Spring begins at the end of the third week of March.
You gave up a place near LaJolla? Brilliant!!


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> I bought 2 saws in one day. Does that count for anything? Lets just leave it at, that I am gonna need some more over time. Plus a big gun auction Wedensday morning.. Will it ever end?



No pics.......Well ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> I bought 2 saws in one day. Does that count for anything? Lets just leave it at, that I am gonna need some more over time. Plus a big gun auction Wedensday morning.. Will it ever end?



CAD at its best or close, wait til you buy 45 in one day, then you are rocking...LOL


----------



## little possum

Top Secret 

And I hope if I have to buy 45, there are a few keepers in there. Really have curved off the CAD. Trying to fix up the 76 K10. And keep bringin home guns..


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> i like it when Papa Jon stops in for a visit....he puts all you people in your place..thats right I said you people.
> 
> and Ron, you of all people should know, dont knock it till ya try it. Sawmill gravy is delicious. its where biscuits and gravy come from
> ever heard of a catshead biscuit.....big as a cats head i tell ya.
> and that sawmill stuff....its got pepper and bits of sausage in it!
> Mmmm, im glad i grew up in the south!



Well i feel sorry for you growing up in a cuisine limited area..
tho well known for some of my favorite eats like " Q " if pork or beef the south leads in that area for sure..
you must have missed my post on the "bechamel" sauce..bet you cant tell me what fat is used to make the "roux" or what grain is used to thicken ??
A "good " white sauce made with sausage drippins and chunks of sausage over a nice moist biskit is to die for !! either from joy or a heart attack !! LOL !! " real " ground pepper,,not that stuff that comes in a can !!
I'm glad i didnt grow up in the south and get limited to the food experiances the world offers..
From cod tounge's in newfoundland to turtle in baja mexico to monkey meat in south east asia ,,fresh king crab in alaska ,,bratwurst in germany to snails in france,,as a " foodie " with friends that are not only chef's but executive chefs and sous chef's i have been lucky to taste the wonders of the world..
not to be demeaning but i have found the southern usa to be the most limited area as far as good culinary experiances go ..
So you cant say i havent tried it,i have..
hopefully as you age you will get to go places and discover new things 

Papa Jon just some flake that dont bother anybody but can be amusing


----------



## little possum

To cut down the hostility around here.










See if those work.. Computers been actin weird all night


----------



## tbone75

Dang I been missing all the fun! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Take me off that slacker list for today. I'm stopped at the dealer and got my chainbrake. Now I'm just needing a air filter cover and 046 tag.


----------



## BrocLuno

roncoinc said:


> I wouldn bother to eat that crap from out there either.. no taste,no flavor..
> covered in mexican spit,drool,feces and urine.. YUK !!
> drive by them strawberry fields and see any rest rooms ?? nnnnoooooooooo.........
> same reason i wont drink any wine from wacky valley ..
> only good thing to come from kolyfornia is white sunglasses,earthquakes,mudslides,,lifeless desert,,forest fires,,crime,murders,theft,and i wont mention frisco



Glad you're staying away. We don't care for what you got to offer ...


----------



## tbone75

Well it was fun? Lets get back to saws! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Ron will this work for you? Mine is the same but doesn't have the metal on the sides. I think it will work. It's 6mm on both sides.


----------



## tbone75

I got the straight gased saw. Locked up tight! Husky 445 not 455 LOL.Now to see if I can find parts?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I got the straight gased saw. Locked up tight! Husky 445 not 455 LOL.Now to see if I can find parts?



Don't have any husky parts here to help you. Can the cylinder be safed and just put a new piston in?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Don't have any husky parts here to help you. Can the cylinder be safed and just put a new piston in?



Don't have it apart yet.Its very tight!! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Evenin' gents. I see from all the bickering that most of the regulars are in good form and good humor. I haven't had time to post in a while and I've missed all of the fun.

By the way, who let Jon back in?:msp_tongue:

And, if you missed it, this was part of what helped me get going on my CAD addiction again this summer.
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/202390.htm


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Evenin' gents. I see from all the bickering that most of the regulars are in good form and good humor. I haven't had time to post in a while and I've missed all of the fun.
> 
> By the way, who let Jon back in?:msp_tongue:



Hey DD nice to see you!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Hey DD nice to see you!



Good to be back around! What projects are you looking for now? I haven't had a chance to look much lately, but I do have my eye on a Poulan 3300 for a good price.


----------



## farrell

evenin all!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Good to be back around! What projects are you looking for now? I haven't had a chance to look much lately, but I do have my eye on a Poulan 3300 for a good price.



Now how did I just miss you on here? LOL Looking for a P&C for a 064 right now.Just got 2 of them! LOL Them Poulan 3300 are nice saws! I have 2 of them,and I do like using them!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evenin all!



Hi Adam,only 8 hrs tonight?


----------



## farrell

yep! usually do twelves tuesday and thursday and eight on saturday!
hows john tonite?
jay i emailed you back
looks like everyone was throwin mud tonight!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> yep! usually do twelves tuesday and thursday and eight on saturday!
> hows john tonite?
> jay i emailed you back
> looks like everyone was throwin mud tonight!



8s feel good after 12s ! LOL Me? Not sure why I haven't passed out yet? Only slept a couple hrs. last night. LOL They were just having a little fun was all. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 8s feel good after 12s ! LOL Me? Not sure why I haven't passed out yet? Only slept a couple hrs. last night. LOL They were just having a little fun was all. LOL



actin like a bunch of teenagers is more like it! all in good fun tho!
i was happy to have a couple saws to work on! almost forgot how much i enjoy it!


----------



## farrell

john have you ever muff modded one of the ms180's even tho you cant adjust the carb?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john have you ever muff modded one of the ms180's even tho you cant adjust the carb?



Haven't tried that yet? I will some time? LOL Got to help!


----------



## farrell

bet it does! i would like to work on my dads ms310 (no balls!) and sounds like a rice burner!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> bet it does! i would like to work on my dads ms310 (no balls!) and sounds like a rice burner!



I have one of them things too. LOL Needs bearings,just haven't put then in yet? LOL SLUGISH! :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

was just watchin a youtube video brad had of a ported ms180.......looked pretty sweet!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> was just watchin a youtube video brad had of a ported ms180.......looked pretty sweet!



Brad does some good work.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Brad does some good work.



that he does!


----------



## tbone75

One more critter check then I will try and sleep? Hope I sleep till noon!  You have a good night!


----------



## farrell

my buddy that im fixin the poulan for has a brand new husky that he says is to heavy for him that he would sell me for $150! not sure of the model thot he said a 450 or 455!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> One more critter check then I will try and sleep? Hope I sleep till noon!  You have a good night!



you too john!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Now how did I just miss you on here? LOL Looking for a P&C for a 064 right now.Just got 2 of them! LOL Them Poulan 3300 are nice saws! I have 2 of them,and I do like using them!



It's rare to see anything that size around here. Everyone runs 35 to 55 cc's and think 70+cc's is WAY too much saw. I'll keep an eye out anyway. I'm always on the hunt for the bigger stuff.



farrell said:


> john have you ever muff modded one of the ms180's even tho you cant adjust the carb?



I think Brad did a thread on a muffler mod / porting / carburetor swap on a 180. I seem to recall he put an 025 or 026 carb on it and got around the fuel delivery problem. You can also find the older, fully adjustable carbs on the bay from time to time. I picked one up last week for less than $15 shipped.


----------



## little possum

8s? They feel like a waste of a trip now days. 12s are the norm. I even got asked to work the skeleton crew last weekend, and had intentions of volunteering after today. But think Ill head for the Threshers reunion and then the lake! Cant let my beers go to the bad


----------



## dancan

Glad to see LP is on the ball , the rest of you ZZZSlackerz ...........Well ?


----------



## roncoinc

Well what ???
have to recover from celibrating Canada day 
my mothers side of family from Quebec city..


----------



## dancan

That's a valid excuse , you get a 1 day pass LOL


----------



## dancan

Geez , it looks like you'll be celebrating tomorrow ! Starting tonight ?


----------



## roncoinc

Good morning mark 
whats for breakfast today ??


----------



## tbone75

Breakfast? Got some ripe possum! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Breakfast? Got some ripe possum! :msp_w00t:



Ripe possum and grits ?? LOL !!

I'm trying to be nice to Mark,dont get me going !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ripe possum and grits ?? LOL !!
> 
> I'm trying to be nice to Mark,dont get me going !!



:msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

Fixed a recoil spring for a guy yestday,he's bringing me over some whitetail steaks , mmmm...........


----------



## tbone75

I got to try and get this 445 apart? That sucker is tight!


----------



## roncoinc

Scott,i emailed thos pix of the AV to my friend to see if he wants to use it.


----------



## sefh3

Let me know what he thinks.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Fixed a recoil spring for a guy yestday,he's bringing me over some whitetail steaks , mmmm...........



Now that sounds good. How was the ribs last night?


----------



## farrell

mornin gentlemen!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Now that sounds good. How was the ribs last night?



Oh man !! ribs were some of the best i ever made !!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin gentlemen!



Who ??? where ???


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Who ??? where ???



What? When?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Good morning mark
> whats for breakfast today ??



Blueberry cake donut and a diet mt dew...
Although some good n ripe possum and grits would a been mighty fine!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Blueberry cake donut and a diet mt dew...
> Although some good n ripe possum and grits would a been mighty fine!



I have heard of people eating possum! But after skinning a few when I was a kid,ain't no way I could eat one of them sticking greasy things! Got to put some lead in that Dew ! LOL


----------



## farrell

looks like its my turn to get the storms! lots of red comin this direction!


----------



## farrell

NWS Enhanced Radar Mosaic: Central Great Lakes Sector Loop


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> NWS Enhanced Radar Mosaic: Central Great Lakes Sector Loop



Good luck!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## sefh3

they came through here this morning. Not too bad. Had some rain but mostly lighting.


----------



## roncoinc

Mark,,you want the correct switch for that husk ?
going to the PO in about an hour,PM me your ad.


----------



## tbone75

This 445 don't want to come apart! This baby is seized good! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,you want the correct switch for that husk ?
> going to the PO in about an hour,PM me your ad.



B.F.E. ! Oh wait he moved to Texass :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> B.F.E. ! Oh wait he moved to Texass :msp_rolleyes:



Least I don't live in Ohio...


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Least I don't live in Ohio...



Yep! Ya got me there! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

I do like Texas! My Brother was born there! He was almost Mexican! Brownsville Texass LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see MEEN azz Dancan'tsaw down there! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Off to PO to mail out three things today .
even one to Jay i was thinking about waiting a couple more months to do


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Off to PO to mail out three things today .
> even one to Jay i was thinking about waiting a couple more months to do



:hmm3grin2orange::agree2:


----------



## farrell

hey john............ the air filter in the ms180 can it just be warshed in hot soapy water?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> hey john............ the air filter in the ms180 can it just be warshed in hot soapy water?



Yep!


----------



## tbone75

This 445 is toast! Even blew the bearings out! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> This 445 is toast! Even blew the bearings out! LOL



Nice!


----------



## tbone75

Want to go work on the splitter! But its just to hot out there! My pile is growing! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> hey john............ the air filter in the ms180 can it just be warshed in hot soapy water?



Throw it in the dishwasher !


----------



## tbone75

Wood piles


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Throw it in the dishwasher !



That works very good too! I use dawn dish soap and a tooth brush. LOL


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Throw it in the dishwasher !



The wife? I don't think she would like that!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> The wife? I don't think she would like that!



Don't tell her! :msp_rolleyes: Ron cleans parts in his all the time!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Want to go work on the splitter! But its just to hot out there! My pile is growing! LOL




You must have some friends trading you some of that storm wood for sawz again .




tbone75 said:


> I see MEEN azz Dancan'tsaw down there! :hmm3grin2orange:




I'll have ya know I wuz runnin' a bucksaw taday mister .


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> hey john............ the air filter in the ms180 can it just be warshed in hot soapy water?



I just use brake cleaner and blow them out with air .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I see MEEN azz Dancan'tsaw down there! :hmm3grin2orange:



Brrrrp ! Strawberry shortcake , Delish !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Don't tell her! :msp_rolleyes: Ron cleans parts in his all the time!



I think she would notice! Wouldn't it cause an infection?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I think she would notice! Wouldn't it cause an infection?



Not sure? Maybe Ron can tell you?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Brrrrp ! Strawberry shortcake , Delish !



MEEN AZZ................Dancan'tchainsaw! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Not sure? Maybe Ron can tell you?



Sounds like a good way to wake up dead in the morning!


----------



## tbone75

I had to use a hand saw yesterday! Can't get to my band saw or table saw! They got chainsaws piled on them! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

After I was done running the bucksaw this is what I ended up with .







And ruffed out a couple of blanks 






So :tongue2: , I got something done today , I even made myself a cane for when the Doc revokes my crutches .











A small oak that was growing out from the side of a hill on a clean up that I did a few years ago , saved it for a cane but never thought I'd be the one using it .


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> A small oak that was growing out from the side of a hill on a clean up that I did a few years ago , saved it for a cane but never thought I'd be the one using it .



Definition of the word irony......


----------



## jimdad07

Howdy gents, how is everybody doing here these days? Things are settling down a little here after a very long and chitty month of June. Haying is almost done, my shop is almost done, pics to come when it is about a 100% finished. I have a couple of saws I added to my collection that I have to put up some pics of the ID them, one is a larger Poulan of the 80's variety, maybe a touch older. Nice saw that is complete. Nice cane Dan.


----------



## dancan

Thanks Jim , when I seen it I thought it looked like a ducks head and thought I'd give it a second chance instead of running it through the chipper LOL 
Looking forward to see your build pics when your done .


----------



## Jon1212

jimdad07 said:


> Howdy gents, how is everybody doing here these days? Things are settling down a little here after a very long and chitty month of June. Haying is almost done, my shop is almost done, pics to come when it is about a 100% finished. I have a couple of saws I added to my collection that I have to put up some pics of the ID them, one is a larger Poulan of the 80's variety, maybe a touch older. Nice saw that is complete. Nice cane Dan.



JimDude sighting repped.

Danny and I were gearing up for some professional three legged racing on the County Fair circuit, until we realized that we both broke our left legs......... We have decided to make extra money making crop circles........just turn us loose on the edge of a field, and watch us limp out those circles.


----------



## dancan

Stompin' Jon and Dan
Crop circles , We Makem'
Cause that's what we do !​


----------



## tbone75

Nice cane Dan! That will be very sharp when its done!


----------



## jimdad07

Crop circles are a great idea, you can do Stihl logos in Ron's back yard.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

For some reason the thought of Dan and Jon dancing cheek to cheek thru a cornfield kinda puts me off


----------



## Jon1212

jimdad07 said:


> Crop circles are a great idea, you can do Stihl logos in Ron's back yard.:msp_biggrin:



We'll have to do that at night, for fear of seein' Smurfy gettin' out of his pool nekkid.......:msp_scared:


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> For some reason the thought of Dan and Jon dancing cheek to cheek thru a cornfield kinda puts me off



Figures you'd turn it into a ghey thing.................Sheesh!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> We'll have to do that at night, for fear of seein' Smurfy gettin' out of his pool nekkid.......:msp_scared:



Bet he would turn the lights on fer ya guys!


----------



## dancan

The cane is as done as it gets , a rubber foot will be put on the end and the long curved beak is comfy in the hand , I gave it a coat of linseed oil and that'll be about it .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The cane is as done as it gets , a rubber foot will be put on the end and the long curved beak is comfy in the hand , I gave it a coat of linseed oil and that'll be about it .



I could use one or two of them!


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Figures you'd turn it into a ghey thing.................Sheesh!



HEY !!! i'm not the one from "that" state !! LOL !!
and I'M not the one that likes PINK chainsaws !


----------



## tbone75

Got to go water my POOR FLOWERS


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I could use one or two of them!



Go down the creek on your property , I've seen some growing along the sides of older washouts .....................If you can hobble down there and get someone to start a saw for you .





:hmm3grin2orange:​


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bet he would turn the lights on fer ya guys!



WHAT !!!??? and have them stare in jelousy !!???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WHAT !!!??? and have them stare in jelousy !!???



We DON'T want to know ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Go down the creek on your property , I've seen some growing along the sides of older washouts .....................If you can hobble down there and get someone to start a saw for you .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:​



Dang MEN AZZ Dancan'tchainsaw !


----------



## diggers_dad

Hey John....

Lookie what I found today:


----------



## Deleted member 83629

trade you my xl 12 for it :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Nice Marc! Bet you like using that! I have 2 of them I use a lot! One I put a 60cc P&C on,the other is 54cc.


----------



## farrell

evening kids!
bad storms rolled threw here tonight! lots of damage north of me!


----------



## AU_K2500

Sure is quite in here....do I need to start a fire...now wait a second, that doesn't sound right....


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Nice Marc! Bet you like using that! I have 2 of them I use a lot! One I put a 60cc P&C on,the other is 54cc.



Did you say you have 2 saws you use "a lot"? Now John, I have no doubt that you have saws. No doubt that you have *2* saws. I even believe you have 2 saws that you *use*, but *2 saws you use a lot?* That last part might be a stretch...

Did I read a few posts back that you couldn't get to a table saw because it was covered with chainsaws? You make me feel much better about my own addiction. My CAD isn't as bad as yours yet.


----------



## farrell

GOOD LORD! i beat everybody up? bunch of slackers!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

The slug is up second? Not last! :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Did you say you have 2 saws you use "a lot"? Now John, I have no doubt that you have saws. No doubt that you have *2* saws. I even believe you have 2 saws that you *use*, but *2 saws you use a lot?* That last part might be a stretch...
> 
> Did I read a few posts back that you couldn't get to a table saw because it was covered with chainsaws? You make me feel much better about my own addiction. My CAD isn't as bad as yours yet.



Your right! I have to say I used them the most last year! LOL Yes I got it bad! 2 table saws and one bandsaw covered with chainsaws!


----------



## dancan

Sorry I'm late but I just got back from my 10 mile run .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sorry I'm late but I just got back from my 10 mile run .



Just woke up from a dream eh ??


----------



## roncoinc

Quite a week for holidays..

1st was quebec "moving day" 
2nd "canada" day
3rd Ron's shipping parts day
4th "independance" day
5th,slug flower watering day
6th , Dan itching leg day
7th, critter in garden shooting day
and on the 8th day RON rested


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Quite a week for holidays..
> 
> 1st was quebec "moving day"
> 2nd "canada" day
> 3rd Ron's shipping parts day
> 4th "independance" day
> 5th,slug flower watering day
> 6th , Dan itching leg day
> 7th, critter in garden shooting day
> and on the 8th day RON rested



You shooting critters too? Or did I make the list twice?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Your right! I have to say I used them the most last year! LOL Yes I got it bad! 2 table saws and one bandsaw covered with chainsaws!



Yikes! I'd hate to think what your shop is like. My work area is pretty bad, but I can still access my tools....well, almost all of them. I think I have a drill press somewhere that I haven't seen in a couple of years.




roncoinc said:


> Quite a week for holidays..
> 
> 1st was quebec "moving day"
> 2nd "canada" day
> 3rd Ron's shipping parts day
> 4th "independance" day
> 5th,slug flower watering day
> 6th , Dan itching leg day
> *7th, critter in garden shooting day*
> and on the 8th day RON rested



If you need help with the 7th I used to be a pretty good hand with a .22 mag up to 200 yards.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sorry I'm late but I just got back from my 10 mile run .



Had to use the bathroom? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Yikes! I'd hate to think what your shop is like. My work area is pretty bad, but I can still access my tools....well, almost all of them. I think I have a drill press somewhere that I haven't seen in a couple of years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need help with the 7th I used to be a pretty good hand with a .22 mag up to 200 yards.



I am doing good with the critters in the garden! 9 possums,11 coons, 1 skunk 2 chucks! Plus the step-kid got some too? Shot one chuck stomped one chuck. LOL The shop is down there some where? LOL


----------



## dancan

OK , the truth be told I was out looking at a nice lightweight saw for John .








Really ..............................................................................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> OK , the truth be told I was out looking at a nice lightweight saw for John .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really ..............................................................................:hmm3grin2orange:



Had one of the Dancan'tchainsaw ! Sent it to Mrs. Jim :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got a family GTG plus FIL birthday party today. Yep FIL was born on the 4th of July.


----------



## AU_K2500

You fellas all seem to be having good days! Me? Well for me, I'm sitting at the laundromat. Then to the gym, then listing on flee-bay. After all that the ol is make her famous potato salad and I'm grilling some rib eyes on the grill long with some squash. We got fresh strawberries ( sorry john) and watermelon in the fridge. 

Ron. I don't want to hear not a peep about my culinary ineptitude.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> You fellas all seem to be having good days! Me? Well for me, I'm sitting at the laundromat. Then to the gym, then listing on flee-bay. After all that the ol is make her famous potato salad and I'm grilling some rib eyes on the grill long with some squash. We got fresh strawberries ( sorry john) and watermelon in the fridge.
> 
> Ron. I don't want to hear not a peep about my culinary ineptitude.



RIBEYE !!!!!!!!!! you didnt invite me ?? 
squash = YBS ( yellow baby chit ) 
tater salad,,mmm..
Ol's son got a summer job here,,he got back his originall employe number #2 from when he first worked there years ago..
http://www.capened####.com/photo_gallery.cfm
he will be head chef there for the summer,then in the fall back to UNH were he works as a chef when school is in.
He worked here for some years also.
Warren's Lobster House Restaurant - Kittery, Maine
I have the cooks "cheat" sheet for thier recipies if anybody interested 
very carefully guarded but he managed to get a copy for me. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

Yellow baby chit? Maybe if its squash casserole but not when you grill it! Mmmmm.


----------



## roncoinc

LOL !!! 
just found this on one of my friends !!!! 
knew he was an execitive chef but didnt know he was a professor ??

Stephen Hunn - McIntosh College - RateMyProfessors.com


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> Ron. I don't want to hear not a peep about my culinary ineptitude.



Wow! You can spell inetptit.. ineptat.. inteptid.. Crap. Wow! You spell good! 



dancan said:


> OK , the truth be told I was out looking at a nice lightweight saw for John .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really ..............................................................................:hmm3grin2orange:



What size is that saw? 4 cc? He should be able to handle that.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hey John,

Did you ever get that 346 xp running? I wondered how that worked out?


----------



## dancan

diggers_dad said:


> Wow!..............
> 
> 
> What size is that saw? 4 cc? He should be able to handle that.



Now that's funny ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Did you ever get that 346 xp running? I wondered how that worked out?



Yep I ported it!Runs good but has a air leak at the intake boot some where? I just haven't got a new boot for it yet.Move the carb one way it speeds up,move it another way it slows down. LOL Looked the boot over but just didn't see it?


----------



## tbone75

Smart azzes pick on the cripple guy :hmm3grin2orange: Dancan'tchainsaw and Marc.......???? Yet to be named! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I ain't moving to good today? The OL left me here and went to the Family GTG!  I don't know any of them? She only knows a couple. LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Yep I ported it!Runs good but has a air leak at the intake boot some where? I just haven't got a new boot for it yet.Move the carb one way it speeds up,move it another way it slows down. LOL Looked the boot over but just didn't see it?



I hate it when that happens. Those little leaks will drive a guy NUTS! At least you were able to find it and get it fixed.


----------



## tbone75

Just not having any fun today. I am #1 Slug today! Took a few laps around the yard is all I have done. Just about time for my 3rd pill of the day.Maybe after that I can do something? Or maybe not? Everything will stihl be waiting tomorrow I guess.


----------



## roncoinc

Cheat sheet..
you have to know how to cook,,and you have to have a basic understanding of the recipie.








heres one for John 

Bacon Mayonnaise
•1 egg yolk 
•¾ t. Dijon mustard 
•1 t. freshly squeezed lime juice 
•Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste 
•½ c. liquid bacon fat
Combine egg yolk, mustard and lemon juice in the small bowl of a food process or in a blender. Season with salt and pepper. Have bacon fat in liquid form, but not hot. With the machine running, gradually add bacon fat until mixture starts to stiffen and emulsify, about 2 minutes. Once it starts to emulsify, you can add fat more quickly. If mayonnaise is too thick, blend in 1 tablespoon of boiling water to thin it. Adjust seasoning to taste. Serve with BLT sandwiches. Makes about 1 cup of mayonnaise. 

The BBQ Guru posted this cajun-style rub that works well on any fish, meat or poultry. If you have a recipe that calls for Cajun seasonings, use this recipe.
INGREDIENTS:
1/2 cup paprika 
6 tablespoons Kosher (coarse) salt 
1/4 cup black pepper, coarsely ground 
3 tablespoons basil, dried 
3 tablespoons garlic powder 
2 tablespoons onion powder 
2 tablespoons oregano, dried 
2 tablespoons cayenne pepper 
2 tablespoons white pepper 
2 tablespoons thyme, dried 
PREPARATION:
Mix and use for blackened dishes and any other dishes that call for Cajun seasoning.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Cheat sheet..
> you have to know how to cook,,and you have to have a basic understanding of the recipie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres one for John
> 
> Bacon Mayonnaise
> •1 egg yolk
> •¾ t. Dijon mustard
> •1 t. freshly squeezed lime juice
> •Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste
> •½ c. liquid bacon fat
> Combine egg yolk, mustard and lemon juice in the small bowl of a food process or in a blender. Season with salt and pepper. Have bacon fat in liquid form, but not hot. With the machine running, gradually add bacon fat until mixture starts to stiffen and emulsify, about 2 minutes. Once it starts to emulsify, you can add fat more quickly. If mayonnaise is too thick, blend in 1 tablespoon of boiling water to thin it. Adjust seasoning to taste. Serve with BLT sandwiches. Makes about 1 cup of mayonnaise.
> 
> The BBQ Guru posted this cajun-style rub that works well on any fish, meat or poultry. If you have a recipe that calls for Cajun seasonings, use this recipe.
> INGREDIENTS:
> 1/2 cup paprika
> 6 tablespoons Kosher (coarse) salt
> 1/4 cup black pepper, coarsely ground
> 3 tablespoons basil, dried
> 3 tablespoons garlic powder
> 2 tablespoons onion powder
> 2 tablespoons oregano, dried
> 2 tablespoons cayenne pepper
> 2 tablespoons white pepper
> 2 tablespoons thyme, dried
> PREPARATION:
> Mix and use for blackened dishes and any other dishes that call for Cajun seasoning.



Everything sounds good,but the shrimp! YUK! LOL I will try some of that bacon stuff! And yes I can cook when I want to. LOL I was a bachelor for a long time! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron you happen to have a good recipe for a BBQ meat rub other than cajun?


----------



## AU_K2500

Its been a busy day. Posted a husky a home lite and a r/c nitro truck to fleebay


----------



## jimdad07

Happy 4th everybody.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Its been a busy day. Posted a husky a home lite and a r/c nitro truck to fleebay



What kind of nitro truck do you have? I've been thinking of getting one. Post some pictures or a link to ebay. I might be interested in trading for it if you are? PM me.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Happy 4th everybody.



HI JIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy 4th to you. How's things going?


----------



## sefh3

It's a warm one here today. 102* outthere. Just watched the news and it's only getting down to 87* tonight. This heat sucks.


----------



## dancan

Went to get some supplies with the wife today , saw a nice maple blown down in a chopping , thought to myself "The 026 and about 10 minutes I'd have that all cut up and ready to load ............. If I could get to it ................. :msp_sad: " .


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> It's a warm one here today. 102* outthere. Just watched the news and it's only getting down to 87* tonight. This heat sucks.



About the same here.100 right now but down to 70 tonight! They say 99 for the next 2 days! Your right this SUCKS! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just got home from the FIL birthday party. Had cake and ice cream  Looks like this is a wasted day for me.Never got anything done. I don't like them days!


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> It's a warm one here today. 102* outthere. Just watched the news and it's only getting down to 87* tonight. This heat sucks.



It was still 99 degrees at 10pm the other night....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Cheat sheet..
> you have to know how to cook,,and you have to have a basic understanding of the recipie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres one for John
> 
> Bacon Mayonnaise
> •1 egg yolk
> •¾ t. Dijon mustard
> •1 t. freshly squeezed lime juice
> •Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste
> •½ c. liquid bacon fat
> Combine egg yolk, mustard and lemon juice in the small bowl of a food process or in a blender. Season with salt and pepper. Have bacon fat in liquid form, but not hot. With the machine running, gradually add bacon fat until mixture starts to stiffen and emulsify, about 2 minutes. Once it starts to emulsify, you can add fat more quickly. If mayonnaise is too thick, blend in 1 tablespoon of boiling water to thin it. Adjust seasoning to taste. Serve with BLT sandwiches. Makes about 1 cup of mayonnaise.
> 
> The BBQ Guru posted this cajun-style rub that works well on any fish, meat or poultry. If you have a recipe that calls for Cajun seasonings, use this recipe.
> INGREDIENTS:
> 1/2 cup paprika
> 6 tablespoons Kosher (coarse) salt
> 1/4 cup black pepper, coarsely ground
> 3 tablespoons basil, dried
> 3 tablespoons garlic powder
> 2 tablespoons onion powder
> 2 tablespoons oregano, dried
> 2 tablespoons cayenne pepper
> 2 tablespoons white pepper
> 2 tablespoons thyme, dried
> PREPARATION:
> Mix and use for blackened dishes and any other dishes that call for Cajun seasoning.



Nothing on that list I wouldn't eat !


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> HI JIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy 4th to you. How's things going?



It's going Scott. Been hectic, but that's the way it goes. Almost done with the new building, been working on that in between runs in the hay field and overtime. How about you? You living the dream?


----------



## tbone75

Hey you bunch of slackers! I finally did something today! Sharpen 2 chains  And watered the flowers :hmm3grin2orange: And that was my day! Hope you guys did better than me? :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you happen to have a good recipe for a BBQ meat rub other than cajun?




For the rub:
3 Tbs (45 ml) kosher salt
3 Tbs (45 ml) whole black peppercorns
3 Tbs (45 ml) sugar
2 Tbs (30 ml) whole mustard seeds
2 Tbs (30 ml) paprika
1 Tbs (15 ml) dried oregano
2 tsp (10 ml) whole cumin seeds
2 tsp (10 ml) whole fennel seeds
2 tsp (10 ml) celery seeds
1 tsp (5 ml) dried thyme
Crushed red pepper flakes to taste

combine all the ingredients for the rub in a spice grinder or electric blender and process until slightly coarse.


----------



## AU_K2500

already got a bite on the L65...guys been asking a bunch of questions. 

one thing ive figured out....if your gonna sell saws, you need a compression gauge.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> For the rub:
> 3 Tbs (45 ml) kosher salt
> 3 Tbs (45 ml) whole black peppercorns
> 3 Tbs (45 ml) sugar
> 2 Tbs (30 ml) whole mustard seeds
> 2 Tbs (30 ml) paprika
> 1 Tbs (15 ml) dried oregano
> 2 tsp (10 ml) whole cumin seeds
> 2 tsp (10 ml) whole fennel seeds
> 2 tsp (10 ml) celery seeds
> 1 tsp (5 ml) dried thyme
> Crushed red pepper flakes to taste
> 
> combine all the ingredients for the rub in a spice grinder or electric blender and process until slightly coarse.



I bet that works good on a deer roast too! Thanks Ron


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> already got a bite on the L65...guys been asking a bunch of questions.
> 
> one thing ive figured out....if your gonna sell saws, you need a compression gauge.



I never checked it?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> already got a bite on the L65...guys been asking a bunch of questions.
> 
> one thing ive figured out....if your gonna sell saws, you need a compression gauge.



You really need one to work on them too! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Getting a storm now! Where did that come from? Could be a bad one? Getting real windy!


----------



## farrell

evening all!
helped my parents with their bunny chores this mornin
went and looked a storm damage.......lots of trees and wires down! 
my uncle lost 3 acres of trees one piece of his property! completely flattened! and more else where!
went swimming
and had our yearly family 4th of july picnic and watched fireworks


----------



## tbone75

Why did I water chit tonight? LOL Getting watered real good right now!


----------



## tbone75

Back up again LOL Done raining it seems,we sure needed it!


----------



## Cantdog

G'mornin ZZZZlackerZZZZZZ!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> G'mornin ZZZZlackerZZZZZZ!!!!!



Well i see you weathered the storms ok,, ..now back to work !!


----------



## dancan

At least he didn't burn down the island with his fireworks lol .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> G'mornin ZZZZlackerZZZZZZ!!!!!



Server down ??


----------



## RandyMac

something is cross threaded, the site is very slow and prone to error messages.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Well i see you weathered the storms ok,, ..now back to work !!



LOL No storms here...except an hr of heavy rain around 4 AM...got back from the island yesterday 3-4pm...had to go see Hoss then the OL took me out for pizza and beer...guess I was out of the fireworks loop...didn't hear, see or use any...thick-o-fogg last night so we didn't bother to drive anywhere to see them....lady where Hoss lives said the kids across the street were setting them off for a while yesterday and Hoss didn't like that one bit!!!! He really put some miles on tearing around the pasture!!!!!


----------



## dancan

There , a T27 screw to hold down the motherboard in the server and it's all fixed .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> At least he didn't burn down the island with his fireworks lol .



LOL!!!.... Gun Boy nailed these big yellow and red warnings to the signs stating that you are entering Acadia N'tnl Park that had a big red circle with a slash and the pic of a firecracker and said "No Fireworks"....I complied.... but wanted to steal one of the signs but OL said I should NOT.....I complied.....is this what it means when you think you're getting old?????


----------



## dancan

Your getting soft :hmm3grin2orange:



I gave my daughter a nice new old DND ''No Trespass '' sign that she wanted for her apartment bedroom door , not quite sure how I got that one lol .


----------



## AU_K2500

a good relaxing holiday followed by a fun day to the tax offcie of Dallas County! Pinch me, i must be dreaming. Gotta go get my plates, and get this, pay my 90.00 "new Resident" tax! lol. Nothing says welcome to texas like a one time fee of 90 bucks! 

hope everybody had a good 4th of july.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys.Looks like we may get more storms today?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> a good relaxing holiday followed by a fun day to the tax offcie of Dallas County! Pinch me, i must be dreaming. Gotta go get my plates, and get this, pay my 90.00 "new Resident" tax! lol. Nothing says welcome to texas like a one time fee of 90 bucks!
> 
> hope everybody had a good 4th of july.



That is new one I never heard of before! Tax you to move there?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys.Looks like we may get more storms today?



Luck you !!

All we getting is 84 deg,low humidity and clear ble skies


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Luck you !!
> 
> All we getting is 84 deg,low humidity and clear ble skies



We really need the rain,just not that other chit with it! LOL


----------



## RandyMac

I want to be home and asleep.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I want to be home and asleep.



Shouldn't be long now! LOL


----------



## RandyMac

It has been a long night and yes, it is almost over.


----------



## sefh3

Had another storm roll through here. Too bad it didn't last long. I'm hoping for a 2 day soaker here soon.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> It has been a long night and yes, it is almost over.



Boring or busy? Boring I hope! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Had another storm roll through here. Too bad it didn't last long. I'm hoping for a 2 day soaker here soon.



Maybe that is what is heading at me? LOL


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Boring or busy? Boring I hope! LOL



It was as dull as snelling's wit and I really rather would have stayed home.


----------



## tbone75

Scott sent that storm down here! I think it grew a little! Just checked the radar again,twice the size it was 15 mins ago! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Suppose to meet a guy at noon so he can check out a Husky 350 I am selling.I would rather meet them some where other than my house. LOL Guy is driving darn near an hour to get here? Must be having trouble finding a saw?


----------



## farrell

mornin all!


----------



## roncoinc

Cookout at the group session today 

I'm bringing teryakie steak on sticks and coleslaw and my home made relish and some fresh lettuce from my garden for the burgers.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin all!



Mornin Adam,any storms out that way ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Mornin Adam,any storms out that way ??



not since tuesaday night


----------



## farrell

looks like john is gonna get wet..................
NWS radar image loop of Composite Reflectivity from Cleveland, OH


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> looks like john is gonna get wet..................
> NWS radar image loop of Composite Reflectivity from Cleveland, OH



OH my flowers !!!!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> OH my flowers !!!!!!!!!



i gotta go water the garden!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH my flowers !!!!!!!!!



Hey! Ron's back! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> OH my flowers !!!!!!!!!



better go water them ron! so they stay pertty!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> looks like john is gonna get wet..................
> NWS radar image loop of Composite Reflectivity from Cleveland, OH



Getting a little wet right now! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Getting a little wet right now! LOL



gettin a lil hot here!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> gettin a lil hot here!



It will here soon as this storm gets through.Back up to 100 they say! Ron's kind of weather! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> It will here soon as this storm gets through.Back up to 100 they say! Ron's kind of weather! LOL



back up near 90 for us! piss on this i want snow 30 degrees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> back up near 90 for us! piss on this i want snow 30 degrees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NO! NO!NO! 75 !:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> NO! NO!NO! 75 !:hmm3grin2orange:



*YES! YES! YES!* 30:cool2:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> *YES! YES! YES!* 30:cool2:



You need to move up there with Dan and Jerry! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I see Dancan'tchainsaw down there


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You need to move up there with Dan and Jerry! :hmm3grin2orange:



i would if i could! just to many things holdin me here! then yesterday my mom told me and my wife that we are gettin their place when they are gone!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i would if i could! just to many things holdin me here! then yesterday my mom told me and my wife that we are gettin their place when they are gone!



Guess you need to go live up there for the summer! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Guess you need to go live up there for the summer! LOL



yeah! it would be fun! botherin jerry and dan!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> yeah! it would be fun! botherin jerry and dan!



I will one of these days! Just may not be this year like I wanted?


----------



## farrell

i want to go visit a couple people from AS and talk and play with saws!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i want to go visit a couple people from AS and talk and play with saws!



Me too! LOL The OL may be a little bored,but to bad! LOL


----------



## farrell

want to visit a slug and a smurf!:msp_tongue: might only get to take a smurf fishin.......which will be a blast!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> want to visit a slug and a smurf!:msp_tongue: might only get to take a smurf fishin.......which will be a blast!



Hey!! Slugs fish too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hey!! Slugs fish too! :hmm3grin2orange:



you will have to pick up a flyrod and stand 40 degree water (air not much warmer) for 8-10 hours to catch king, coho, and atlantic salmon and brown trout, steelhead.


----------



## dancan

I'll have you all know , I own a cs330T and know how to use it with one hand , I just have a little hard time getting there but if you bring me the wood I can cut it no problem LOL .


----------



## tbone75

Getting a nice easy rain out there right now! :msp_thumbsup: But the grass looks green again :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> you will have to pick up a flyrod and stand 40 degree water (air not much warmer) for 8-10 hours to catch king, coho, and atlantic salmon and brown trout, steelhead.



Well in that case. NO :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll have you all know , I own a cs330T and know how to use it with one hand , I just have a little hard time getting there but if you bring me the wood I can cut it no problem LOL .



Gotcha now! You also own a Eeco! :hmm3grin2orange: You closet Husky lover! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I happen to like Eecos too! Got some! LOL Just pulled out a box full of 3000 parts to make me one of them!


----------



## dancan

After running the HoseKee the Eeko was a step up .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> After running the HoseKee the Eeko was a step up .



Yea right! You own as many Huskys as I do! And bigger ones to boot! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

I had to try the bigger Husskeez to get sumthin better than the little Eeko .


----------



## dancan

Here you go John , this is what your splitter should look like when you're done .




cowroy said:


> Very nicely done! Now all ya need is a big chrome stack out the hood


----------



## tbone75

Nice one! I need a lift on the side like that one! Can't stand it up,so that would be the next best thing.May be working on that! Got to find more parts for that! LOL


----------



## dancan

It sure looked like all the stuff you got to work with ............. just put together lol .


----------



## diggers_dad

I've got a gas tank leaking on my MS 361. Anyone have any experience with a sealant, plastic welding, or non-OEM replacement for the whole tank?

dd


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I've got a gas tank leaking on my MS 361. Anyone have any experience with a sealant, plastic welding, or non-OEM replacement for the whole tank?
> 
> dd



Where is it leaking? JB weld works on them. Or if its in a seam a soldering iron can be used to melt it back together.


----------



## tbone75

Sold another Husky 350.Only have one left that I would sell now! May have to get some more LOL


----------



## dancan

I had a chain break , pass by the chaincatcher and pop a hole in the tank right behind the clutch cover . I thought of patching it up but since it ''was and will be when I'm off the crutches'' a main user, I got a used tank with stripped handle screw holes .
I believe a new tank is a little more than 150.00$$ plus 15% tax up here , no aftermarket and used are few and far between .
You can have this one if you have no success with yours , the hole in this one is plain view .
Buying a new tank sucks when you know you can buy a used running saw for about 300 $$ .


----------



## dancan

What happened ?
The server down again or is it just a case of ZZZSlackerHussKeeism ?


----------



## tbone75

I was working on 2 Eekos a 300 and a 3000.Looks just the same to me? Came upstairs to help the OL.Standing at the kitchen counter,went to turn around and went right down on my knees! I managed to craw into my puter chair.WTF happen now! Seems to be a little better at the moment. Not so sure I can get up just yet?


----------



## dancan

And you were making fun of muh crutches .


----------



## dancan

Sounds like a call to the back quack is in order .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sounds like a call to the back quack is in order .



Stihl waiting on that JA to call me with my appt. ?


----------



## tbone75

Just took one of them relaxer pills.Hope that helps?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And you were making fun of muh crutches .



I need some wheels right now! :msp_unsure:


----------



## dancan

4 wheeled walker , you'd be able to roll around and water your flowers .........:tongue2:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 4 wheeled walker , you'd be able to roll around and water your flowers .........:tongue2:



What a MEEN AZZ DANCAN"TSAW is


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Where is it leaking? JB weld works on them. Or if its in a seam a soldering iron can be used to melt it back together.



The previous owner sealed it with JB Weld and it was always wet with fuel where the patch was. I cleaned all the JB Weld off and went at it with a soldering iron; thought I did a good job, too. I only THOUGHT it was leaking before - my patch leaked worse than his! 

I see a place on the bay called "Huztl" that has aftermarket tanks for $60. I wonder if they're any good. This is one of my main wood cutters and I want it repaired as well as possible, for the least amount of money, in the fastest manner available. Is that asking too much?


----------



## dancan

The only 361 parts I find on huztl are for p/c .
Are you looking at a tank for a 360 ?


----------



## dancan

John , here's some spoon pics , pick one out and I'll give it to you when you wheel that walker up here .......

http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/203275.htm


----------



## jimdad07

Evening guys. Everybody well?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Evening guys. Everybody well?



Just so so right now. LOL How about you Jim?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , here's some spoon pics , pick one out and I'll give it to you when you wheel that walker up here .......
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/203275.htm



That is very hard to pick one! Them are very very nice Dan!


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> The only 361 parts I find on huztl are for p/c .
> Are you looking at a tank for a 360 ?



Yes. I didn't even think about there being a difference.:bang::bang::bang: 

Is there a difference between the 360 tank and the 361?


----------



## diggers_dad

John it sounds like you're falling apart up there. I had a good friend that bent over to tie his son's shoe laces one day at Wally World and was down for three days trying to recover. Hope you get "straightened out" soon.


----------



## dancan

341/361 are a breed all by themselves .


----------



## dancan

John uses velcro , that bunny ear story was too scary for him as a child .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess no one missed me while I was away...LOL


----------



## dancan

I was wondering , I called but no answer so I was going to sneek out tomorrow am just in case LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess no one missed me while I was away...LOL



Wait, you were gone? Huh, didn't even notice. That's weird


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What a MEEN AZZ DANCAN"TSAW is



You know John,,we expected this from him..
wasnt bad at first when he was under good meds but now as he progresses he starts getting meener with nothing else to do..
we wished him a quick road to recovery,,now we are hoping he takes the fast lane !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Up at the camp on the lake, had some logs to move from where they wind felled last fall. Used some ingenuity to move them 330' from where they fell down to the lakeshore, this is the last log, one of the smaller ones but all the rest were moved along the same way.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess no one missed me while I was away...LOL



Was wondering why Dancantsaw was doing double meeness !


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> You know John,,we expected this from him..
> wasnt bad at first when he was under good meds but now as he progresses he starts getting meener with nothing else to do..
> we wished him a quick road to recovery,,now we are hoping he takes the fast lane !



I was nice , I offered him a spoon , I'll even make him a special long one so his OL can spoon feed him from a distance :tongue2:


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## dancan

Whatcha gonna build ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Whatcha gonna build ?



Up the lake a ways there is a bandsaw mill setup with a winch and a haulup set up to get the logs from the lake up to the milling platform. I will tow them up there and have them milled into staging planks and a few 2X6`s for my camp roof.


----------



## Cantdog

OK...now you've got those spruce down to the water....how does the plan evolve from here?? You going to build a raft or a dock???


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Up the lake a ways there is a bandsaw mill setup with a winch and a haulup set up to get the logs from the lake up to the milling platform. I will tow them up there and have them milled into staging planks and a few 2X6`s for my camp roof.



OOpppsss....I see the plan now!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> OK...now you've got those spruce down to the water....how does the plan evolve from here?? You going to build a raft or a dock???



They will be slid down into the lake and then towed up to a band mill to be processed into planks.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> OOpppsss....I see the plan now!!



See ..................I told you earlier that you were getting slow :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> See ..................I told you earlier that you were getting slow :hmm3grin2orange:





I can't argue with that...but it seems I was to fast this time......if I had waited it would have all been revealed...!!!LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Video of Jerry and the crew with the log's 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/eusMzC7Rx7M" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Cantdog

Took me most of the day reading off and on to catch up on this thread.....a few days means a lot of pages and potentially missed important info....

Island was good....weather was good...been several yr since we made the trip with a full load of a weeks worth of grub, beverages, cloths, dogs etc. in the outboard....still doable but I do like the larger boat!!! Daughter and BF came down on the 3:00PM mailboat Sunday afternoon just in time for the pig roast to get underway...good time was had by all. Daughters birthday Monday...OL made a stupendous chocolate cake with mint frosting and fresh mint decoration...and a big bowl of fresh whipped cream all from scratch at the camp. We drove over to the pond by truck and everyone went swimming...crystal clear water....1/2 mile wide...1 1/2 miles long and about 130 ft deep. I took them back to Stonington 6:00PM...picked up another 2 bags of cubes and one block for more beverages and the big cooler. Spent Tues kayaking the western shore and just slackin...Wed Ol and I drove up to town and watched the parade from my brothers front porch...pretty silly parade...way more people in it than watching!!!!LOL!! We headed back down the island to camp to start packing it up...loaded the boat and left on the turn of the tide.....a much needed mini vacation!! Sorry no pics this time....we both forgot our cameras.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Every one gone to bed?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Every one gone to bed?



Not yet......hope John is OK...sounded like he took a bad spell with his back earlier.:frown:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Not yet......hope John is OK...sounded like he took a bad spell with his back earlier.:frown:



Yeah, to drop just like that sure don`t sound good at all.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, to drop just like that sure don`t sound good at all.



Yeah that happened to me once....got to work one morning, everything great...swung my legs out of the ton truck, hopped out and went right to the ground...had to pull myself up with my arms on the door...hobbled down the dock with my crew and got in a flat bottomed Boston Whaler and bounced out to the lighthouse restoration job I had going on....hobbled around out there all day and bounced all the way back...hobbled back to the truck and home...couldn't get out of bed the next morning. Had to roll out of bed onto the floor and pull myself back upright again. Went to the Drs (chiro)that afternoon...X-ray showed that I had broken a small piece of bone off a vertabre and it was wedged in the nerves. He worked me over and I didn't have to have an operation but it sure did hurt and shut me down for a few days...


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Suppose to meet a guy at noon so he can check out a Husky 350 I am selling.I would rather meet them some where other than my house. LOL Guy is driving darn near an hour to get here? Must be having trouble finding a saw?



I try to met all my CL sales at alternate locations. I don't want them to see what I have.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Sold another Husky 350.Only have one left that I would sell now! May have to get some more LOL



I got one that I'd trade you. I need to get that stench out of the shop


----------



## tbone75

I had a real good idea where Jerry was. LOL Glad Robin had a good time! I am stihl hanging in there! LOL Just not moving very good.Its better from what it was! I am sure it will be OK in a day or two. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

You doing alright john?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I got one that I'd trade you. I need to get that stench out of the shop



May have to see what I have you like? Well I know some of them! LOL But they ain't that cheap! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You doing alright john?



Yea I will be fine I think. Thanks for asking!


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> 341/361 are a breed all by themselves .



Thanks. I didn't know that and will change my plan to getting a plastic welding set-up. I figure for the cost of a new tank I can have the set-up to repair it and several others. I've been wanting a plastic welder for a while.



pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess no one missed me while I was away...LOL



I missed you! Do you remember when I was having an issue with an 028 WB ignition? I replaced the points flywheel with an electronic and it didn't run right, sounded like the timing was off. I replaced the ignition, flywheel, plug, wires, on and on and never found the problem until I took it to my buddy who has worked on them all of his life. He knew what was wrong within 30 seconds and fixed it in 5 minutes. He started it and heard that sound that I had learned to hate - sort of like when a 350 small block had the timing retarded. 

Ya gotta love experience and humility. He said the first time he saw it he was puzzled for 3 or 4 days. He's a heck of a good man so I didn't feel so bad missing something so obvious myself.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Thanks. I didn't know that and will change my plan to getting a plastic welding set-up. I figure for the cost of a new tank I can have the set-up to repair it and several others. I've been wanting a plastic welder for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed you! Do you remember when I was having an issue with an 028 WB ignition? I replaced the points flywheel with an electronic and it didn't run right, sounded like the timing was off. I replaced the ignition, flywheel, plug, wires, on and on and never found the problem until I took it to my buddy who has worked on them all of his life. He knew what was wrong within 30 seconds and fixed it in 5 minutes. He started it and heard that sound that I had learned to hate - sort of like when a 350 small block had the timing retarded.
> 
> Ya gotta love experience and humility. He said the first time he saw it he was puzzled for 3 or 4 days. He's a heck of a good man so I didn't feel so bad missing something so obvious myself.


So what was wrong with it???? LOL How did he fix it???


----------



## dancan

Daum , all them cars driving by going to work woke me up , I should detour them by you ZZZSlackerz's house .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Daum , all them cars driving by going to work woke me up , I should detour them by you ZZZSlackerz's house .



You can bypass me on that detour......been up a while....doing dishes.....just got done and sat down with my first cuppa joe...FILS 70th birtthday party tonight, OL was up untill all hours making various dishes (and dirty dishes!!) so I cleaned the kitchen up first thing so when she gets up she can do it all over again with "phase II" of the massive food prep. I gotta be careful not to cross her for the next 12 hrs or so...she's wound tighter'n a tick...just be a good boy...stay in line......no sudden moves....or loud noises.....LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

The hard part is to ALWAYS make it look like whatever your doing is hard and not enjoyable , don't slip and get caught in that micro second looking like you're enjoying something because the safety pin will fall on the floor and the grenade is live lol .
I've never been fond of large structured family events , way to much tension and one upmanship .
I hope your event goes off without a hitch and look out for that booby trap :hmm3grin2orange:.


----------



## roncoinc

Decisions to be made.
River is full of stripers.
yard needs work.
i have bait.
will be hot out.

" At Suds-n-Soda Sports in Greenland, Tim reports that the striper fishing was on fire in the Great Bay area and the Piscataqua River. "


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The hard part is to ALWAYS make it look like whatever your doing is hard and not enjoyable , don't slip and get caught in that micro second looking like you're enjoying something because the safety pin will fall on the floor and the grenade is live lol .
> I've never been fond of large structured family events , way to much tension and one upmanship .
> I hope your event goes off without a hitch and look out for that booby trap :hmm3grin2orange:.



LOL!! Me either...seems like growing up in my family I dreaded the holidays as there was always friction in one form or another. To much stress!! This family is a tad different and seem to actually enjoy getting together!!!! BUT you are correct....the pin MUST stay in....however hard it tries to wiggle out......if it gets out...well then.....it's like trying to put toothpaste back in the tube!! 

It should go pretty well... music is his first love so there will be many other musicians that he has played with over the yrs there to sing and play and I'm sure he won't be able to sit back and just listen...he'll be right in there finger pickin' in his perfect style. His birthday is actually next weekend but he travels to Nashville that week every yr for a Chet Atkins Confernce/appreciation group that meets there every year to play Chet's tunes and produces research on the style.

Anyway I gotts to keep my head down and look busy and be ready to help (differently) at the drop of a hat!!!LOL!! I think I'll go to the shop and pay some bills...that's important, busy and most importantly not here!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Decisions to be made.
> River is full of stripers.
> yard needs work.
> i have bait.
> will be hot out.
> 
> " At Suds-n-Soda Sports in Greenland, Tim reports that the striper fishing was on fire in the Great Bay area and the Piscataqua River. "



Can't see where there is anything to think about? That yard will be there tomorrow,the fish may not! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The hot part is easy too! Jump in the river! Better leave some clothes on! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah, It's friday....go fishin.....you can always take the weekend off and do yd work.....


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Took me most of the day reading off and on to catch up on this thread.....a few days means a lot of pages and potentially missed important info....
> 
> Island was good....weather was good...been several yr since we made the trip with a full load of a weeks worth of grub, beverages, cloths, dogs etc. in the outboard....still doable but I do like the larger boat!!! Daughter and BF came down on the 3:00PM mailboat Sunday afternoon just in time for the pig roast to get underway...good time was had by all. Daughters birthday Monday...OL made a stupendous chocolate cake with mint frosting and fresh mint decoration...and a big bowl of fresh whipped cream all from scratch at the camp. We drove over to the pond by truck and everyone went swimming...crystal clear water....1/2 mile wide...1 1/2 miles long and about 130 ft deep. I took them back to Stonington 6:00PM...picked up another 2 bags of cubes and one block for more beverages and the big cooler. Spent Tues kayaking the western shore and just slackin...Wed Ol and I drove up to town and watched the parade from my brothers front porch...pretty silly parade...way more people in it than watching!!!!LOL!! We headed back down the island to camp to start packing it up...loaded the boat and left on the turn of the tide.....a much needed mini vacation!! Sorry no pics this time....we both forgot our cameras.....



OH.... one thing I forgot to mention....Maxwell the Lobsterboat Riding Llama didn't make it....just was suffering to much for my cousin to bear so John took him out back on a one way walk.........RIP Maxwell..........you went where no Llama had gone before!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OH.... one thing I forgot to mention....Maxwell the Lobsterboat Riding Llama didn't make it....just was suffering to much for my cousin to bear so John took him out back on a one way walk.........RIP Maxwell..........you went where no Llama had gone before!!



Sure sorry to hear that. The only island Llama I ever heard of? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time for a walk! Moving a little better so far,I think? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Time for a walk! Moving a little better so far,I think? LOL



Good to hear John!!


----------



## tbone75

That walk didn't do much for me? LOL But I can get up and move around some! Not so sure about doing anything today,but i will give it a shot!Hope to get these Eekos together.Got 3 motors plus an extra P&C for them. 2 good cases,just need to check to see if one is a 34cc? I know 2 are 30cc or what ever the 3000 is? LOL Think I had one that was a 3400? Just have to see what I can do? :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

Got another chuck! LOL Out in the front yard.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got another chuck! LOL Out in the front yard.



" eating good in the neighbor hood " !!
freezer must be FULL by now !!


----------



## farrell

mornin guys and gals!
started workin on the lil poulan 2000 this mornin.........as usual i hate pull-ons!
rebuilt the carb (whats the typical settings cause the usual 3T and 1-1/4H,L didnt work) 
still wont start so gonna check the compression next and change fuel line, check spark.......etc.........
does any body have a sprocket for one of these?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> mornin guys and gals!
> started workin on the lil poulan 2000 this mornin.........as usual i hate pull-ons!
> rebuilt the carb (whats the typical settings cause the usual 3T and 1-1/4H,L didnt work)
> still wont start so gonna check the compression next and change fuel line, check spark.......etc.........
> does any body have a sprocket for one of these?



I put 4 of them together. Didn't think they were hard at all to work on? LOL Not a bad little saw really. I just start with one turn each.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> " eating good in the neighbor hood " !!
> freezer must be FULL by now !!



Nah,not this one.To old and big to eat. LOL The OL wouldn't cook the last one for me? Guess I got to wait till Mom gets here. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Took a muscle relaxer and went to sleep for 2 hrs. LOL But it feels a bit better now! Maybe I will get something done today?


----------



## farrell

yay................ the lil pull-on runs! had piss around with the carb some more! now just need a new spur............


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Took a muscle relaxer and went to sleep for 2 hrs. LOL But it feels a bit better now! Maybe I will get something done today?



prolly not! remember your the royal hiness king slug!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

102* out right now. Not in the mood for wrench in the shop tonight. Way to stinking hot. 

Dan- hobble to the door and leave it open for a few hours. Let some of that cooler air come south.

John- Go get some of those 064 put back together.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> 102* out right now. Not in the mood for wrench in the shop tonight. Way to stinking hot.
> 
> Dan- hobble to the door and leave it open for a few hours. Let some of that cooler air come south.
> 
> John- Go get some of those 064 put back together.



Not enough parts yet. LOL I did go mow some grass? Couldn't take sitting here any longer. LOL Didn't seem to hurt any worse? LOL Did get a little warm! Its only 99 in the shade right now :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sefh3

Well I was hoping you get get involed and post some of your saw pictures in the swap meet thread.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Well I was hoping you get get involed and post some of your saw pictures in the swap meet thread.



No way! LOL Don't want nothing to do with that mess! Leo dug himself a big hole I think? Plus my 2 ain't ready to go yet ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl need one more P&C for the 064.I could use one of these jugs,but if I can find a better one I will do that. Got one good P&C on the way soon.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> No way! LOL Don't want nothing to do with that mess! Leo dug himself a big hole I think? Plus my 2 ain't ready to go yet ! LOL



Yeah it is quite the mess over there. A few pages of BS. Wish I had keep the 066 cylinder I had. It would have made yours a screamer.


----------



## sefh3

Radio just said it feels like 115* out there. Fun stuff for sure.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yeah it is quite the mess over there. A few pages of BS. Wish I had keep the 066 cylinder I had. It would have made yours a screamer.



I know how they run with a 066 top end! Well after Jerry worked it over! :hmm3grin2orange: I just grin from ear to ear every time I even start it! And yes it sure cuts too! :big_smile: Not even broke in yet! I have put 3 tanks through it so far. Just to hot to do any sawing !


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yeah it is quite the mess over there. A few pages of BS. Wish I had keep the 066 cylinder I had. It would have made yours a screamer.



If I happen to run across a 066 P&C I will do that for one of them. I am in no hurry to get them both going.I better get to the 066 soon to! Or at least see what it needs? I have so many to do I just never know what one is next? LOL Right now I need the little Eekos running.


----------



## AU_K2500

I just want to say that, what happened today is PROOF that there are still good people out there...


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Yeah it is quite the mess over there. A few pages of BS. Wish I had keep the 066 cylinder I had. It would have made yours a screamer.



Just bolting a stock 066 cylinder on a 064 chassis does not make a screamer out of them without some extra little adjustments. They do benifit from bolting on a stock 066 top end on but they just don`t work as well as a stock 066 would, with a few adjustments they can be made to work as good as a stock 066 and with the right amount of adjustments they can be made to outcut a stock 066 by a fair margin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If I happen to run across a 066 P&C I will do that for one of them. I am in no hurry to get them both going.I better get to the 066 soon to! Or at least see what it needs? I have so many to do I just never know what one is next? LOL Right now I need the little Eekos running.



I happen to know someone that has more than one....LOL


----------



## dancan

Well , I snuck out and went ''out there today'' , I got a blowout :msp_mad: .


----------



## pioneerguy600

The mail lady dropped off 6 boxes for me today, just like Christmas here tonight....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Well , I snuck out and went ''out there today'' , I got a blowout :msp_mad: .



bet you didnt learn anything from it either...did you?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> bet you didnt learn anything from it either...did you?



He has a tire shop! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The mail lady dropped off 6 boxes for me today, just like Christmas here tonight....LOL



I like them days! LOL But I open the ones I get right away,unlike you! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Well , I'm some happy that Jehohn clicked on the ''Like'' button when I posted about having a blowout :msp_mad: , he must have thought muh misery wuz funny .

Here's the pics , I blew the end right out of it .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like them days! LOL But I open the ones I get right away,unlike you! :hmm3grin2orange:



I don`t mind waiting a couple of days or even a week before opening any of them up as I already know what`s inside them. There were two more near perfect 046P&C`s and two new dual port mufflers for 046`s. The rest is just new P&C`s for many of the other project saws, some new clutches, drive drums and ring drives for Stihls.


----------



## dancan

Slidin'n' all over the place I wuz ! No control I tell you !





Then I found this .


----------



## tbone75

What is that,the end of your cane? Must have been cheap chit! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> What is that,the end of your cane? Must have been cheap chit! :hmm3grin2orange:



Crutch ! I'm not aloud the cane yet , August 1st for that appointment .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Slidin'n' all over the place I wuz ! No control I tell you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I found this .



Your crutch needs a recap. What model Stihl you got there?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Slidin'n' all over the place I wuz ! No control I tell you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I found this .



OK........What is it,besides a Stihl?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t mind waiting a couple of days or even a week before opening any of them up as I already know what`s inside them. There were two more near perfect 046P&C`s and two new dual port mufflers for 046`s. The rest is just new P&C`s for many of the other project saws, some new clutches, drive drums and ring drives for Stihls.



Yes...........But I want to know there stihl in one piece! LOL


----------



## dancan

I see MehHark gave gave me a ''Like'' on muh misery , I'll get the two a yus wen ya least spect it ! 


It's an 026 with a good looking piston .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes...........But I want to know there stihl in one piece! LOL



All the stuff I have mailed to me is packed so well it could survive in fine shape if it was air dropped to my doorstep....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I see MehHark gave gave me a ''Like'' on muh misery , I'll get the two a yus wen ya least spect it !
> 
> 
> It's an 026 with a good looking piston .



bring it gimpy....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I see MehHark gave gave me a ''Like'' on muh misery , I'll get the two a yus wen ya least spect it !
> 
> 
> It's an 026 with a good looking piston .



Missing a few parts to make it a runner but you have one here that needs a good P&C.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> bring it gimpy....



Hey look , I found a pic of my personal coffee spoon , works perfect , Mmmm good coffee .


----------



## tbone75

Just got another load of wood! Now the OL wants help? I may be back? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Hey look , I found a pic of my personal coffee spoon , works perfect , Mmmm good coffee .



thats low.


----------



## dancan

HaHaHaHaHa !


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> HaHaHaHaHa !



P.S. that lump in your coffee....... yeah, that's where I spit in it


----------



## roncoinc

august,,,,,,,August,,,,AUGUST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i aint gonna make it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> august,,,,,,,August,,,,AUGUST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i aint gonna make it



Why? Ain't hot nuff for you yet?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Why? Ain't hot nuff for you yet?



thats when Dan gets on his feet and off our axxess !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> thats when Dan gets on his feet and off our axxess !!



 It may slow down a little? But he will stihl be MEEN ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

I just bought another silver Dolmar??


----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas, thanks to a fellow memeber, I now have a new project to go with the 45....its a 455, its a good project, got a few things im looking for, but its almost all there! anybody have or know anybody that might have a carcass of a 455 (ie the wrap handle)


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I just bought another silver Dolmar??



hey john, i know something you DONT have...


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well fellas, thanks to a fellow memeber, I now have a new project to go with the 45....its a 455, its a good project, got a few things im looking for, but its almost all there! anybody have or know anybody that might have a carcass of a 455 (ie the wrap handle)



I got one,but its broke.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey john, i know something you DONT have...



There is lots of things I don't have! Brain being one! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> There is lots of things I don't have! Brain being one! :hmm3grin2orange:



i was gonna say self control


----------



## tbone75

Ha Ha Ron ! .............Beat you to it! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> i was gonna say self control



Hey! Its a SILVER Dolmar!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I got one,but its broke.



is it a clean break? if youve got it handy and could snap a picture, id like to see it. you got a 455 ignition module?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Crutch ! I'm not aloud the cane yet , August 1st for that appointment .



I told ya before Dan....ya gotta double crutch when down shifting for a hill.........dayum Acadian gear grinder.....see what it gets ya????


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> is it a clean break? if youve got it handy and could snap a picture, id like to see it. you got a 455 ignition module?



Can ya wait till tomorrow? LOL I may have the coil? Anything else you need for it?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I told ya before Dan....ya gotta double crutch when down shifting for a hill.........dayum Acadian gear grinder.....see what it gets ya????



Now that is funny! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Can ya wait till tomorrow? LOL I may have the coil? Anything else you need for it?



im pretty sure it can wait till tomorrow....i think! and the coil and handle are all i know of right not, tomorrow i plan to go through and check and look at everything....i dont remember seeing an oil pump but it might still be on the saw. Ill let you know, can you wait till tomorrow?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> im pretty sure it can wait till tomorrow....i think! and the coil and handle are all i know of right not, tomorrow i plan to go through and check and look at everything....i dont remember seeing an oil pump but it might still be on the saw. Ill let you know, can you wait till tomorrow?



Not like I will be going anywhere? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Not like I will be going anywhere? :hmm3grin2orange:



Lol.


----------



## Cantdog

Phew!! Pretty hot and humid here tonight....Just got back from FILS 70th birthday party.....what a scene....good music....great food...lots of it...took 20 mins to unlaod the Saab of food and beer.. Awsome party..ol' folk style...Noel Paul Stookey (of Puff the Magic Dragon fame) played a new song that he wrote last Feb as a tribute to the FIL....FIL tuned one right back on him and thats the way the whole evening went...until the FIL and his brother got down to it and sang a bunch of those old 60's songs by Jan and Dave, Roy Orbison...etc....mouldy oldy stuff you rarely hear let alone live. It was beautiful...those guys sing in absolute perfect harmony while the FIL just finger picks to beat haysous.....I knew he would not sit back and not be a major part of the show....and it isn't that he is egotistical..he lives to play the music he loves...cool ol' guy...but he don't know nothing about saws!!! LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Phew!! Pretty hot and humid here tonight....Just got back from FILS 70th birthday party.....what a scene....good music....great food...lots of it...took 20 mins to unlaod the Saab of food and beer.. Awsome party..ol' folk style...Noel Paul Stookey (of Puff the Magic Dragon fame) played a new song that he wrote last Feb as a tribute to the FIL....FIL tuned one right back on him and thats the way the whole evening went...until the FIL and his brother got down to it and sang a bunch of those old 60's songs by Jan and Dave, Roy Orbison...etc....mouldy oldy stuff you rarely hear let alone live. It was beautiful...those guys sing in absolute perfect harmony while the FIL just finger picks to beat haysous.....I knew he would not sit back and not be a major part of the show....and it isn't that he is egotistical..he lives to play the music he loves...cool ol' guy...but he don't know nothing about saws!!! LOL!!!



I happen to like some of that old stuff! LOL Sounds like you had a real good time!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I happen to like some of that old stuff! LOL Sounds like you had a real good time!



Yeah...I did...But the FIL had the best time...he had just about everyone he cared deeply for around him...that meant a lot to him....You see when those guys were in their early 20's and had a band, playin gigs, I use to sit an listen to them practice...I was 12-14 and helped with the sound systems as my ardent hobby at the time was radio electronics and that was back in the days of tube amps etc. I could solder a hot joint with heat sinks and not ruin more than I was fixin...I became somewhat valuable...LOLOL!!! Little did he (or I) know I would be marrying his yet unborne daughter at that time!!!! HeHeHe!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...I did...But the FIL had the best time...he had just about everyone he cared deeply for around him...that meant a lot to him....You see when those guys were in their early 20's and had a band, playin gigs, I use to sit an listen to them practice...I was 12-14 and helped with the sound systems as my ardent hobby at the time was radio electronics and that was back in the days of tube amps etc. I could solder a hot joint with heat sinks and not ruin more than I was fixin...I became somewhat valuable...LOLOL!!! Little did he (or I) know I would be marrying his yet unborne daughter at that time!!!! HeHeHe!!!!



That is great for him!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Not like I will be going anywhere? :hmm3grin2orange:



Certainly not going anywhere *QUICKLY...*


----------



## tbone75

Where is them slackerzzzzz ???? Come on your burning daylight ! The Slug can't sleep,you guys may as well get up and going to!


----------



## RandyMac

Shush, you want an elbow in your eye?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Shush, you want an elbow in your eye?



The only one I am yelling at is Dancan'tchainsaw. LOL That MEEN AZZ old fart can't catch me! :hmm3grin2orange: He blew out a crutch yesterday!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

Yeah, now he is reduced to playing spoons.


----------



## tbone75

Robin can sleep in a little,he had a big party! LOL Jerry is already up and going I am sure.Ron,well??? LOL


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Yeah, now he is reduced to playing spoons.



Bout time he did some forks! :msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

Jehon wakes up early and crashes the website for everyone , what a guy .


----------



## tbone75

Bout time AS got the stihl running again! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

bout time is right...ive had a pretty productive morning. Im certain i know what all i need for a certain project. and for the other husky...well im just waiting to hear back from slow-poke.... (not you John)


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Jehon wakes up early and crashes the website for everyone , what a guy .



Only 3 hrs sleep can get me a little MEEN :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Anything else you need for it?



the gas tank vent (5373595010) couldnt hurt. and the other stuff we talked about...


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> the gas tank vent (5373595010) couldnt hurt. and the other stuff we talked about...



Coil,vent,handle and oil pump? Or do you have that?


----------



## tbone75

Had to be one of Dancan'saws. They break legs and stuff! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

See what happens when we let the Husky's run the night shift....server fails..... geeeezzzzz


----------



## sefh3

Yet another hot one here today. Now I know what the people in Texas feel like. Suppose to be 105* here today.....:msp_mad:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Coil,vent,handle and oil pump? Or do you have that?



ive got the oil pump.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yet another hot one here today. Now I know what the people in Texas feel like. Suppose to be 105* here today.....:msp_mad:



Come on down and cool off! Only 104 here! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> ive got the oil pump.



OK.........I will see what I got! Think I have all that? The handle has a patch on it,but it would work till you get a better one.


----------



## roncoinc

Server was STIHL down this mornin when i went to go yardsailing.
came home with a 5hp pressure washer they said the pump dont work.
has a b&s quantum engine that worth the $5 i paid 
and a couple old bars for free.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Yet another hot one here today. Now I know what the people in Texas feel like. Suppose to be 105* here today.....:msp_mad:



yall are a bunch of crybabies....look at it this way. least youve got power to run that AC, unlike 1-2 million last week.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Server was STIHL down this mornin when i went to go yardsailing.
> came home with a 5hp pressure washer they said the pump dont work.
> has a b&s quantum engine that worth the $5 i paid
> and a couple old bars for free.



May not be much wrong with the pump? Good deal even if its junk!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> yall are a bunch of crybabies....look at it this way. least youve got power to run that AC, unlike 1-2 million last week.



Some stihl don't have power around here! They are cooking!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> OK.........I will see what I got! Think I have all that? The handle has a patch on it,but it would work till you get a better one.



and were talking the front wrap handle right? the grey one? oh and apparently theres a threaded stud in the bottom part of it...need that too...if not i can get the stud from jack.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> and were talking the front wrap handle right? the grey one? oh and apparently theres a threaded stud in the bottom part of it...need that too...if not i can get the stud from jack.



Yep....wrap handle,its stihl on the saw so the stud should be there.


----------



## dancan

68f out there up here , the ac is on in case it gets to 70 f .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 68f out there up here , the ac is on in case it gets to 70 f .



You just get MEENER by the day!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Yep....wrap handle,its stihl on the saw so the stud should be there.



well i dont want you tearing apart a running saw just for parts. its not running is it?


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> 68f out there up here , the ac is on in case it gets to 70 f .



hardy har har. how was your coffee this morning....taste kind of funny?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well i dont want you tearing apart a running saw just for parts. its not running is it?



I have 2 of them in pieces. LOL Just got to keep enough parts to make one. LOL


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> 68f out there up here , the ac is on in case it gets to 70 f .



Geezzz must be nice to be only 68*. Heck it didn't even cool down to that last night.


----------



## tbone75

I will go see if I can dig up some Mark parts. LOL Its getting a little scary down there! Barely got a path into the shop!


----------



## sefh3

I think it's time for you to send those Stihls to me. Then you will be able to work in your shop.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> 68f out there up here , the ac is on in case it gets to 70 f .



Theres on of them crybabies Mark was talking about !!
only going to 75 deg in halifax today,WOW !! heat wave !! LOL !!!
and Dan dont even have to work in it !!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 68f out there up here , the ac is on in case it gets to 70 f .



Yep...pesky server down earlier.......86F here right now...in the shade...on the north side of the house...gonna go higher...I may have to go and install the AC upstairs if this keeps up!!!

Went to the shop this morning and I have finally made a decision on the 630/268XP project.......selected an alum 2" dia short V-Stack and matching foam filter....removed the cracked cover from my old 61 and replaced it with new one. Fitted the cracked one to the 630 and plotted the size and shape of the hole needed for the filter......perfect...the hole removed all of the cracked area in the cover...cut it out with a sabre saw...came out pretty good. Gonna wait to fine tune the hole until I can get a couple new filters from Madsens...don't trust the old, used one to be exactly the same shape as new...checked this moring and they have them for $5.65 each or $5.15 for 5 or more..think I'll get 5 just so I have them.....So I actually did some saw work finally!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yep...pesky server down earlier.......86F here right now...in the shade...on the north side of the house...gonna go higher...I may have to go and install the AC upstairs if this keeps up!!!
> 
> Went to the shop this morning and I have finally made a decision on the 630/268XP project.......selected an alum 2" dia short V-Stack and matching foam filter....removed the cracked cover from my old 61 and replaced it with new one. Fitted the cracked one to the 630 and plotted the size and shape of the hole needed for the filter......perfect...the hole removed all of the cracked area in the cover...cut it out with a sabre saw...came out pretty good. Gonna wait to fine tune the hole until I can get a couple new filters from Madsens...don't trust the old, used one to be exactly the same shape as new...checked this moring and they have them for $5.45 each or $5.15 for 5 or more..think I'll get 5 just so I have them.....So I actually did some saw work finally!!!



Link to the filter ??

Now theres a REAL man,,86 deg and NOT whining and NO ac yet 
i havent turned on MY ac at all,even when it was over 90..!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Link to the filter ??
> 
> Now theres a REAL man,,86 deg and NOT whining and NO ac yet
> i havent turned on MY ac at all,even when it was over 90..!




No direct link to the filter....go to the Madsen site and download the catalogue...page 95 has the external air filters...the one I'm using is the bottom one # UNI 1....cheep...cheep...cheep...!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Link to the filter ??
> 
> Now theres a REAL man,,86 deg and NOT whining and NO ac yet
> i havent turned on MY ac at all,even when it was over 90..!



No A/C yet  You do like it hot!  I like warm not hot or cold :biggrinbounce2: Yep I am a wimp :msp_tongue:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> No A/C yet  You do like it hot!  I like warm not hot or cold :biggrinbounce2: Yep I am a wimp :msp_tongue:



He doesn't have his A/C on yet because he's basking in the pool all day long.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Link to the filter ??
> 
> Now theres a REAL man,,86 deg and NOT whining and NO ac yet
> i havent turned on MY ac at all,even when it was over 90..!



I've always heard that old fogies were pretty tolerant of the heat...guess its true


----------



## tbone75

NosparkyMarky pics. :msp_wink: Didn't see no stud? And the vent won't budge!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I've always heard that old fogies were pretty tolerant of the heat...guess its true



You mean it will get better for me when I get Ron's age in another 30 years!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> He doesn't have his A/C on yet because he's basking in the pool all day long.



Neekid :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Going to take a few,but here comes my messy shop pics! :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> NosparkyMarky pics. :msp_wink: Didn't see no stud? And the vent won't budge!



Looks good john. Just let me know what its worth to you.


----------



## tbone75

A little part of it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Looks good john. Just let me know what its worth to you.



Million dollars! LOL PM me your addy.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> A little part of it. LOL



wow.........


----------



## tbone75

A little more of it.All the boxes have saws in them too! Things are getting way out of hand in there!


----------



## tbone75

Going to go try and get them Eekos off the bench today? LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

What's all the noise about in here? I'm still tryin' to sleep!!!




AU_K2500 said:


> ive got the oil pump.


Was it under all the crud? 



roncoinc said:


> Link to the filter ??
> 
> Now theres a REAL man,,86 deg and NOT whining and NO ac yet
> i havent turned on MY ac at all,even when it was over 90..!


Your smell should be close to over-powering the Musky Husky stench...



tbone75 said:


> A little more of it.All the boxes have saws in them too! Things are getting way out of hand in there!


YIKES!


----------



## diggers_dad

*Breakfast / Lunch today*







Fried taters, fried eggs bordered by bell peppers, fresh blackberries we picked last week, and fried biscuits topped with powdered sugar. I love my wife.


----------



## sefh3

Dang Marc that looks good. Kudos to your wife for making that!!!


----------



## dancan

72f out there and 61f in here and I'm not whinin' , I'm smilin' :wink2:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 72f out there and 61f in here and I'm not whinin' , I'm smilin' :wink2:




88F out there...88F in here...just finished off a plate of smoked trout left over from the party last night and I am whining....it...it's all gone.....Oh well,,,,I guess I'll just have to start in on the large marine cooler packed full with left over beers...gotta get this stuff cleaned up......


----------



## ChainFinn

somebody tell me what model uses this part :
Koppa | Myytvt | rpe | Kuvablogi.com


----------



## Cantdog

ChainFinn said:


> somebody tell me what model uses this part :
> Koppa | Myytvt | rpe | Kuvablogi.com




Can't say definately but from the center mounting screw...first thing that comes to mind is the 44 Husky but those were white...perhaps an aftermarket/custom setup?????


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> 88F out there...88F in here...just finished off a plate of smoked trout left over from the party last night and I am whining....it...it's all gone.....Oh well,,,,I guess I'll just have to start in on the large marine cooler packed full with left over beers...gotta get this stuff cleaned up......



The wife went to a church picnic , I was left with PBJ :msp_sad:
Don't let that stuff go bad !
I did sneak out a little bit and dropped off the 026 parts , hopefully it will be enough to get the other one up and running , not that I need it at the moment LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The wife went to a church picnic , I was left with PBJ :msp_sad:
> Don't let that stuff go bad !
> I did sneak out a little bit and dropped off the 026 parts , hopefully it will be enough to get the other one up and running , not that I need it at the moment LOL



Maybe she'll bring you home some leftovers from the picnic...........probaly won't be a hundred or so beers though.....LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

One Eeko put together! Now if it will start? Tried once but the dang rope broke! LOL Got that fixed then a buddy stopped by with another saw to fix.Now I got to find a fuel tank for a Poulan 3700 I think? Its one of that style? And now back to the Eekos. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Maybe she'll bring you home some leftovers from the picnic...........probaly won't be a hundred or so beers though.....LOL!!



I hope you don't try to clean that all up today!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Maybe she'll bring you home some leftovers from the picnic...........probaly won't be a hundred or so beers though.....LOL!!



How's about a piece of peanut butter fudge ? :frown:


I wuz lookin' at the spirey date on dem beers , no good soseya better flush um .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will go see if I can dig up some Mark parts. LOL Its getting a little scary down there! Barely got a path into the shop!



Least you got a path and can get in, I can`t right now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The wife went to a church picnic , I was left with PBJ :msp_sad:
> Don't let that stuff go bad !
> I did sneak out a little bit and dropped off the 026 parts , hopefully it will be enough to get the other one up and running , not that I need it at the moment LOL



Found those parts when I got home.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I hope you don't try to clean that all up today!




Probably not.......but I'll do what I can....pretty warm here...thirsty...all over the news says ya gotta stay hydrated...putting a good dent in 'em so far...most are those little 12oz jobbies...saving 30 odd, tall, green "Man Beers" until last.....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> How's about a piece of peanut butter fudge ? :frown:
> 
> 
> I wuz lookin' at the spirey date on dem beers , no good soseya better flush um .



I hear ya....'bout that......I am flushing the older ones first....one at a time....or maybe two small ones to the flush......


----------



## tbone75

I bet them beers are getting recycled right now! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

JeHon !! get back to work on them EEkos and Puelawns .
How many cord of wood dropped off all bucked you averaging per saw ? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I bet them beers are getting recycled right now! :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL...As we speak/type/hunt/peck...LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> JeHon !! get back to work on them EEkos and Puelawns .
> How many cord of wood dropped off all bucked you averaging per saw ? :msp_tongue:



Been buying from him.The last few loads any way.35.00 a truck load.


----------



## tbone75

The kid is 17 and willing to go out and cut in this heat! His family don't have much of anything,kinda helping them out a little.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The kid is 17 and willing to go out and cut in this heat! His family don't have much of anything,kinda helping them out a little.



Good on you buddy..


----------



## dancan

Anybody plain' with a light switch that they don't know what it's connected to ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good on you buddy..



He was just here.Needed a bigger saw LOL I let him use one of my 3300 with a 20" on it.Said his 18" would almost get there through both sides. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Fried taters, fried eggs bordered by bell peppers, fresh blackberries we picked last week, and fried biscuits topped with powdered sugar. I love my wife.



"FRESH" berries picked LAST WEEK ??
good,,i got some "fresh" fish for you caught last week !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Anybody plain' with a light switch that they don't know what it's connected to ?



Yep! Whats it doin? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> "FRESH" berries picked LAST WEEK ??
> good,,i got some "fresh" fish for you caught last week !!



By the time you send it over to him it will be fresh, caught two weeks ago....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> 88F out there...88F in here...just finished off a plate of smoked trout left over from the party last night and I am whining....it...it's all gone.....Oh well,,,,I guess I'll just have to start in on the large marine cooler packed full with left over beers...gotta get this stuff cleaned up......



Tuff job Robin,,glad you can handle it like a man


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Tuff job Robin,,glad you can handle it like a man



Yep...somebodys got to do it...brrrrrpp..... time to go flush two more of the "older"..."expired" ones...


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Yep! Whats it doin? LOL



The lights were flickering but we're not having any storms so I figured it was one of you guys LOL .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yep...somebodys got to do it...brrrrrpp..... time to go flush two more of the "older"..."expired" ones...



That what they mean by ''Filtered Beer'' ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The lights were flickering but we're not having any storms so I figured it was one of you guys LOL .



Geeez....it's doing that here too. so the OL said.......I didn't notice.....I told her that her eyes were going bad..hopps will help straighten poor eyesight out...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> That what they mean by ''Filtered Beer'' ?




Yep....but not the preferred "cold" filtered.......this is more like "warm filtered".......


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey john. Want to throw in a wrist pin e-clip in with the handle and coil....I'm missing one?


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> The lights were flickering but we're not having any storms so I figured it was one of you guys LOL .





Cantdog said:


> Geeez....it's doing that here too. so the OL said.......I didn't notice.....I told her that her eyes were going bad..hopps will help straighten poor eyesight out...





dancan said:


> Anybody plain' with a light switch that they don't know what it's connected to ?





tbone75 said:


> Yep! Whats it doin? LOL




You see , it was John that crashed the server this morning , he's meen !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> That what they mean by ''Filtered Beer'' ?



Yup...
called " canadian " beer..


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> "FRESH" berries picked LAST WEEK ??
> good,,i got some "fresh" fish for you caught last week !!



We picked 'em Tuesday in our field you old fart. Plus, Tuesday from the field is much fresher than today from the grocery store. Keep your fish...maybe they'll knock that Musky smell down. :tongue2:

Wait, what kind of fish? Brownie? Walleye? I might change my mind...


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john. Want to throw in a wrist pin e-clip in with the handle and coil....I'm missing one?



I can do that!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yup...
> called " canadian " beer..



Hmm...Canadian beer.........nope not a one in the cooler.... I'm quite protective of my cooler....BIL asked last nite while we were cleaning up the hall if I wanted two Bud Lites in my cooler that his dad left behind...I said "nope...the ice needed to cool them is worth more than those are"....Just micro brews..Sam Adams, Sebago, Sea Dog etc and of course the tall green guys...gotta flush the micros first ...no preservitives you know...and this heat.....can't take the risk.....to bad too....wish someone had smuggled in a few Keiths into my cooler.....but I know the only way to get them is to go north by east atleast 126 miles .......maybe after the tall green guys are done....hehehe!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been sampling a few Keiths IPA`s lately and they are still as good as they ever were....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Never did get back to the Eeko! To many visitors! LOL I am not real sure of these things,the 2 motors I have together both only have 120 compression.I wonder if that is normal on these things? 3 motors and one extra P&C all 30cc.Was hoping one was a 34cc. :msp_sad:


----------



## Cantdog

Brrrrrp 1........flussssssssh 2 (more)..............hehehe!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Brrrrrp 1........flussssssssh 2 (more)..............hehehe!!



Your doing good! Keep at it!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Your doing good! Keep at it!



Naw...I'm flushin faster than I'm drinkin......got almost all the old ones gone....I'll start again right after breakfast tomorrow......LOL!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Went and saw the Texas school book depository today. Free mini Mac to anyone that's smart enough or old enough to know what happened there. Ron you can't play


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Naw...I'm flushin faster than I'm drinkin......got almost all the old ones gone....I'll start again right after breakfast tomorrow......LOL!!!



Going to hot tomorrow to! Better save a few! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Went and saw the Texas school book depository today. Free mini Mac to anyone that's smart enough or old enough to know what happened there. Ron you can't play



I refuse to answer!:msp_angry:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I refuse to answer!:msp_angry:



Why? Scared of the mini Mac or showing your age?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Why? Scared of the mini Mac or showing your age?



The mini-mac! I know what happen there. J.F.K. 1963 I think? I was a little young back then,only 4 yrs old! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> The mini-mac! I know what happen there. J.F.K. 1963 I think? I was a little young back then,only 4 yrs old! LOL



WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!

dont worry, ive got your address......


----------



## Cantdog

G'mornin ZZZZZZZllllaaacckerZZZZZZZsssss.....I see you're all stihl sleeping.... I'll be real quiet drinkin my coffee so's I don't disturb any of you......OK????


An just so's ya know this thread was only 4 posts from page 2 :msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared: Good thing there are other slackers in other threads to help you snooozers out!!


----------



## RandyMac

Carcano.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Carcano.



Italian made


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> Italian made



Nips made them too, makes then a double crap gun, but good enough to kill JFK.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Nips made them too, makes then a double crap gun, but good enough to kill JFK.



I have an italian made one


----------



## dancan

The Minor needs way harder ones than that to stump even us Canadians .
Any Mainers need an extra cup of coffee to get going this am ? We all know that flushing is hard work


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The Minor needs way harder ones than that to stump even us Canadians .
> Any Mainers need an extra cup of coffee to get going this am ? We all know that flushing is hard work



Already had 4........just tryin to be quiet and not wake you up to early.....been off reading the AT/MT tread...............


----------



## dancan

Way too much reading on that topic for me considering that it's all guess work in regards to what the the manufactures have in mind or what direction they're heading , what they're going to build and why , besides we'll have plenty of mt to work on for a long while , the next gen Aser will be the one complaining what dino-sours we were and who's got the best deal on a at conversion kit for an old mt saw .


----------



## AU_K2500

any body have good luck with JB weld on plastic? im thinking of scuffing it up, maybe drilling a few shallow holes in the two surfaces like dimples (plus more surface area) its the wrap handle for a 455 rancher, its on a thicker part of the handle.


----------



## dancan

Well , so much excitement here I'm off to browse the pages of Kijiji , I might get lucky and find John a nice mini or electric saw


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> any body have good luck with JB weld on plastic? im thinking of scuffing it up, maybe drilling a few shallow holes in the two surfaces like dimples (plus more surface area) its the wrap handle for a 455 rancher, its on a thicker part of the handle.



How much is a new handle ?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> any body have good luck with JB weld on plastic? im thinking of scuffing it up, maybe drilling a few shallow holes in the two surfaces like dimples (plus more surface area) its the wrap handle for a 455 rancher, its on a thicker part of the handle.



Wont last


----------



## roncoinc

Husqvarna 455


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> How much is a new handle ?


bout 45-50 bucks. Im going to buy one, was just going to try and fix what I had. 



roncoinc said:


> Wont last


I was thinking that too...



roncoinc said:


> Husqvarna 455



what good does that do me for pick up only in Durham...the only Durham i know is in N.C.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> bout 45-50 bucks. Im going to buy one, was just going to try and fix what I had.
> 
> 
> I was thinking that too...
> 
> 
> 
> what good does that do me for pick up only in Durham...the only Durham i know is in N.C.



Five miles from me 
even includes a $40 handle !


----------



## AU_K2500

new handle it is....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The mini-mac! I know what happen there. J.F.K. 1963 I think? I was a little young back then,only 4 yrs old! LOL



I remember that day really well, we were playing a softball game in a snow squall when the word broke, was announced over the loudspeakers, we all stopped and sort of looked about in disbelief. Didn`t know what to say, the, Ump picked up the ball and walked off the field, we guessed the game was over.


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure are yacking up a storm this morning!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I'm back from Kijiji and look what I found John 








And







Cheap Cheap Cheap ! :hmm3grin2orange:


Who sent the prop plane up here , he's made about 20 low passes over the house already ?
Maybe I should go out and look to see if he's got all his landing gear attached ?


----------



## tbone75

Dancan'tchainsaw ! You is one MEEN AZZ old fart! oop:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'm back from Kijiji and look what I found John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap Cheap Cheap ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Who sent the prop plane up here , he's made about 20 low passes over the house already ?
> Maybe I should go out and look to see if he's got all his landing gear attached ?



Bob McFarland?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bob McFarland?



I didn't look at the details , I just replied to the ads , stated that I was a collector and used John's email address and phone number .



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Kinda bored this morning...waiting for brunch....thought I'd throw up a couple pics of yesterdays progress on the 630/268XP project and the turn it has taken. As some may remember I was suddenly taken by surprise with the steeper sparkplug angle of the XP cyl and the Jonsered air filter cover would no longer fit/work, so I have been puzzeling on this revolting situation and have come up with a brand new plan. I had a Husky 61 top cover from my old original 61 that suffered in a tree/chainsaw battle and was cracked and I had already procured a replacement cover. So with removing the two rear mounting studs from the 630 case and using allen head bolts on the husky cover I managed to attain a proper fit. Then I had a prety good selection of different V-Stacks from various swede saws and I selected a 2" diam. short V-Stack that takes a standard foam external filter and clamp. So I cut out the cracked area of the cover for the filter and this is what it looks like. The hole is rough and I will fine tune the hole once I get some new filters from Madsens...just not sure new ones will fit exactly the same as the used one in the pic.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I didn't look at the details , I just replied to the ads , stated that I was a collector and used John's email address and phone number .
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



It seems to me your the one who could use a very small saw right now! One handed so you can hang onto that crutch! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Kinda bored this morning...waiting for brunch....thought I'd throw up a couple pics of yesterdays progress on the 630/268XP project and the turn it has taken. As some may remember I was suddenly taken by surprise with the steeper sparkplug angle of the XP cyl and the Jonsered air filter cover would no longer fit/work, so I have been puzzeling on this revolting situation and have come up with a brand new plan. I had a Husky 61 top cover from my old original 61 that suffered in a tree/chainsaw battle and was cracked and I had already procured a replacement cover. So with removing the two rear mounting studs from the 630 case and using allen head bolts on the husky cover I managed to attain a proper fit. Then I had a prety good selection of different V-Stacks from various swede saws and I selected a 2" diam. short V-Stack that takes a standard foam external filter and clamp. So I cut out the cracked area of the cover for the filter and this is what it looks like. The hole is rough and I will fine tune the hole once I get some new filters from Madsens...just not sure new ones will fit exactly the same as the used one in the pic.



Not really going to be a stealth saw with that green weenie sticking up through the cover, nice job on the conversion though.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Kinda bored this morning...waiting for brunch....thought I'd throw up a couple pics of yesterdays progress on the 630/268XP project and the turn it has taken. As some may remember I was suddenly taken by surprise with the steeper sparkplug angle of the XP cyl and the Jonsered air filter cover would no longer fit/work, so I have been puzzeling on this revolting situation and have come up with a brand new plan. I had a Husky 61 top cover from my old original 61 that suffered in a tree/chainsaw battle and was cracked and I had already procured a replacement cover. So with removing the two rear mounting studs from the 630 case and using allen head bolts on the husky cover I managed to attain a proper fit. Then I had a prety good selection of different V-Stacks from various swede saws and I selected a 2" diam. short V-Stack that takes a standard foam external filter and clamp. So I cut out the cracked area of the cover for the filter and this is what it looks like. The hole is rough and I will fine tune the hole once I get some new filters from Madsens...just not sure new ones will fit exactly the same as the used one in the pic.



Looks good! Nice job on cutting that hole out!


----------



## tbone75

Time for another lap around the yard. LOL Rough night and bad morning so far. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I didn't look at the details , I just replied to the ads , stated that I was a collector and used John's email address and phone number .
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Airplane!


----------



## dancan

Well it's sunny ''Out There'' so I'm gonna go work on my suntan , I gotta catch up to Ron


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Well it's sunny ''Out There'' so I'm gonna go work on my suntan , I gotta catch up to Ron



Ron dont have a tan,always moving to much for the rays to catch up


----------



## tbone75

Just got 2 more chucks! One in my driveway fifty feet from my truck? Just got the other out in the front yard. That first one was a little stupid! It let me walk in the house get my gun walk back out and bang! LOL It never moved?


----------



## tbone75

Ron you hungry? Lunch in about an hour. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SilverKing

tbone75 said:


> Ron you hungry? Lunch in about an hour. :hmm3grin2orange:



save the 'hogs tenderloin for me


----------



## tbone75

SilverKing said:


> save the 'hogs tenderloin for me



OK......You get one side. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK......You get one side. LOL



I want the bacon !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I want the bacon !!



Never heard of ground hog bacon? Maybe I can smoke him? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Never heard of ground hog bacon? Maybe I can smoke him? LOL



Hogs got bacon !! ??


----------



## dancan

Rrrrrrip ! Ahhhhh!
Did I tell you guys how cool this cast is ?


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> Ron dont have a tan,always moving to much for the rays to catch up



well, from what I recall, the NORTH POLE only gets Sun 1/2 the year, and it's not too strong up there, from what you were saying..  

So, I wouldn't EXPECT you to have a tan!! 


oke: :jester:





Robin,

that 61 cover fits with the 268 cyl??? I thought the 61 covers would NOT fit with the XP cyl without cutting out the plug hole??? 

shucks.. I coulda went to a 272 cyl on the last saw I did then  Although, the ported 266 top end was a animal for 67-ish cc's


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Rrrrrrip ! Ahhhhh!
> Did I tell you guys how cool this cast is ?



Today ??

or the 100 times the last month ??


----------



## dancan

I'm just sayin' , this is a nice cast :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hogs got bacon !! ??



Maybe he would taste like bacon if I smoked him? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I'm just sayin' , this is a nice cast :biggrin:



You know what's even cooler? 




No cast at all! :msp_thumbsup:oke:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not really going to be a stealth saw with that green weenie sticking up through the cover, nice job on the conversion though.



Yeah....I know...not what I wanted but try as I might I couldn't come up with anything that didn't look like a mistake. In woodworking if you come up short or make mistake that can't be fixed or hidden the next best thing is to glorify it and make it look like it was part of the plan all along!!!! In order to be able to keep going I just had to sacrifice the stealthyness........


----------



## Cantdog

SawGarage said:


> well, from what I recall, the NORTH POLE only gets Sun 1/2 the year, and it's not too strong up there, from what you were saying..
> 
> So, I wouldn't EXPECT you to have a tan!!
> 
> 
> oke: :jester:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin,
> 
> that 61 cover fits with the 268 cyl??? I thought the 61 covers would NOT fit with the XP cyl without cutting out the plug hole???
> 
> shucks.. I coulda went to a 272 cyl on the last saw I did then  Although, the ported 266 top end was a animal for 67-ish cc's




The gray ones do...I have 2 of those now ..not sure about the white or orange covers though...they may need alterations....


----------



## tbone75

Tried to get the Eeko to start,just wouldn't do anything put sputter a little. I didn't think 120 was enough compression so I tore it down. LOL Ring gap is .023 !! LOL Out of 4 motors I found one ring with a .009 gap,so that should fix that! Stihl need one more ring for the other one now. P&Cs are all in good shape? Pistons are not wore at all? Sure think they would be?


----------



## tbone75

Whada bunch of slackers today! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I wasn't slackin' , with the wife helping we got the free 8000btu ac unit installed downstairs and the 5000btu ac unit moved and installed upstairs and if that's stihl not enough I have another 5000btu freebie at the shop .
Bring on them mid to high 70's , I's set and ready !
I even got the buck saw and axe out .


----------



## roncoinc

85 deg out and i aint no wussy and turnin on the AC !! havent turned it on yet this summer !!
i guess some guys never work hard enough to break a sweat no matter what the temp !!


----------



## dancan

I'll have you know I wuz outside runnin' a circular saw in the sun , on one leg , chewin' bubblegum tryin' to explain to the wife why I wanted a pencil and not a pink pen without tryin' to start a fight and didn't break out in a sweat 

I'll try harder next time .


----------



## roncoinc

Allright yous guys,get out the checkbook and help get my harley riding,gun toten meen azz sister electid !!
even SHE can stand the heat !! . 
She's so meen she chews on RSC and spits out the rakers !!

I was just informed of this  

Photo Gallery


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey ron. Then youll really have some good connections in high places!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Full bright sun and 75F here today, glad to have the AC set at 65, don`t like having to sweat much.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Full bright sun and 75F here today, glad to have the AC set at 65, don`t like having to sweat much.



To late to come out with that fella,,,,you already told us about the roofing job !! 

85 inside the house and 80 outside,window fan in the bedroom,just went for a dip before going up to read..
will be comfortable enuf in a short while.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> To late to come out with that fella,,,,you already told us about the roofing job !!
> 
> 85 inside the house and 80 outside,window fan in the bedroom,just went for a dip before going up to read..
> will be comfortable enuf in a short while.



Don`t like sweating when I am not working. Today I did nothing ,work wise. We made a trip down to the Annopolis valley to a ZOO in Aylesford to see what the animals do on a hot day. They were all sleeping in the shade...LOL.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t like sweating when I am not working. Today I did nothing ,work wise. We made a trip down to the Annopolis valley to a ZOO in Aylesford to see what the animals do on a hot day. They were all sleeping in the shade...LOL.



Theres a differance tho,,all them animals got on FUR coats and THEY can handle it !1


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Theres a differance tho,,all them animals got on FUR coats and THEY can handle it !1



They wern`t expending any energy unnecessarialy, just breathing a little more to expell heat. The AC in the car kept me cool.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Allright yous guys,get out the checkbook and help get my harley riding,gun toten meen azz sister electid !!
> even SHE can stand the heat !! .
> She's so meen she chews on RSC and spits out the rakers !!
> 
> I was just informed of this
> 
> Photo Gallery



Ron is that really your sister? :msp_confused:


----------



## SilverKing

so hot here today you can lay an egg on a sidewalk.And Echo is better than Stihl


----------



## tbone75

SilverKing said:


> so hot here today you can lay an egg on a sidewalk.And Echo is better than Stihl



:msp_ohmy: Now ya did it :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

SilverKing said:


> so hot here today you can lay an egg on a sidewalk.And Echo is better than Stihl



Yep an Echo does make a better wheel chock than a Stihl. Laying eggs , I leave to the hen`s.


----------



## SilverKing

tbone75 said:


> :msp_ohmy: Now ya did it :msp_scared:



Did I mention how good ethanol is for gas?


----------



## SilverKing

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep an Echo does make a better wheel chock than a Stihl. Laying eggs , I leave to the hen`s.



As an avid fisherman and canoist or canoeist or canonist or beer drinker,I do find the echoes to be cheaper boat anchors


----------



## AU_K2500

Mmmm blackberry cobbler and homemade vanilla icecream.


----------



## Cantdog

Well this has been...probably the most easy going day of the whole summer......we went to brunch with friends that we do brunch with 15-18 times a yr in various places. Today it was at an estate that a friends mother owns and has been in the same family since it was built in 1901....I did work here yrs ago before I knew John....very unreal extravagant estate with THE most comanding veiw of the Yatch Club and the outer harbor....from the heated swiming pool......the whole thing is very unreal.....but somehow we all had a very good time...got home and had to continue emptying the big cooler....down to just a tad over a six pack left as it stands right now and I ain't sleepy yet!!LOLOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Mmmm blackberry cobbler and homemade vanilla icecream.



You SUCK ! Lucky SOG ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well this has been...probably the most easy going day of the whole summer......we went to brunch with friends that we do brunch with 15-18 times a yr in various places. Today it was at an estate that a friends mother owns and has been in the same family since it was built in 1901....I did work here yrs ago before I knew John....very unreal extravagant estate with THE most comanding veiw of the Yatch Club and the outer harbor....from the heated swiming pool......the whole thing is very unreal.....but somehow we all had a very good time...got home and had to continue emptying the big cooler....down to just a tad over a six pack left as it stands right now and I ain't sleepy yet!!LOLOL!!!



It seems someone else here has friends in high places! :hmm3grin2orange: Good for you! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Just about forgot to water my POOR flowers! LOL Almost have the Eeko back together,then my friend showed up with another load of wood! Got to BSing and didn't get nothing else done.  Maybe tomorrow I will get it fired up? Did manage to get most of the lines hooked up on the splitter! Don't think it will take much more to fire it up! Need to,that pile of wood is getting big! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> It seems someone else here has friends in high places! :hmm3grin2orange: Good for you! :msp_thumbsup:



Up here on the Coast of Maine is where all the really big money comes for 60 days per yr more or less... These folks are old money and though they have the most commanding view of the outer harbor., very wild gardens and a beautiful mansion..they are by no means the wealthiest folks around....but they well may be the most fun of them all!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Up here on the Coast of Maine is where all the really big money comes for 60 days per yr more or less... These folks are old money and though they have the most commanding view of the outer harbor., very wild gardens and a beautiful mansion..they are by no means the wealthiest folks around....but they well may be the most fun of them all!!!!



Well that is the best kind of all! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmm Seems everyone slept well last night..........and well into this morning......STIHL Sleeping I see..............I been up a while ...answered a PM from a guy that has a NLA NOS heat level switch for me, for a 451 EV project that I've shelved,been looking for this switch for a couple yrs at least!!! Haven't even beeen able to find a used one that worked even if I was willing to buy the whole part saw for the switch.....so this is good news for me!!! I tuned up a 541 EV for a guy this spring and his switch was broken so the heat was on full all the time....phew!!!.. that was hot..to hot when it wasn't cold outside.


----------



## roncoinc

server STIHL having problems !


----------



## deerjackie

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmm Seems everyone slept well last night..........and well into this morning......STIHL Sleeping I see..............I been up a while ...answered a PM from a guy that has a NLA NOS heat level switch for me, for a 451 EV project that I've shelved,been looking for this switch for a couple yrs at least!!! Haven't even beeen able to find a used one that worked even if I was willing to buy the whole part saw for the switch.....so this is good news for me!!! I tuned up a 541 EV for a guy this spring and his switch was broken so the heat was on full all the time....phew!!!.. that was hot..to hot when it wasn't cold outside.


 did you get the 451 going yet?


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm , I got no scuses today .


----------



## Cantdog

deerjackie said:


> did you get the 451 going yet?



No still talking with the guy with the switch trying to find the correct trading stock that makes everyone smile.....no rush..I don't have time to work on it now anyway...right in the middle of this 630/268XP build and have to finish that up before I get back on the 451EV project....looking at used foredoms on ebay right now too....need to replace/upgrade my old dremmel and would be nice to do that before I start porting the 268XP P&C.....not completely necessary but sure would make that job faster and easier!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hmmmm , I got no scuses today .




That's OK......we knew you'ld be along..........................zzzzlackerrrr!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> server STIHL having problems !



Not on this end...server has been running along smoothly and Huskily this mornin....


----------



## AU_K2500

Well fellas, its Monday once again....good news is, I should be ( if everything goes well) getting all the parts I need for both the 45 and 455 rancher sorted out this week.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well fellas, its Monday once again....good news is, I should be ( if everything goes well) getting all the parts I need for both the 45 and 455 rancher sorted out this week.



Lemme know when ( if ) that switch gets there.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Lemme know when ( if ) that switch gets there.



Thought I had sent you a pm.....must have forgotten. Sorry about that, showed up Thursday, perfect fit. Thanks so much Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Thought I had sent you a pm.....must have forgotten. Sorry about that, showed up Thursday, perfect fit. Thanks so much Ron.



No problem,,but grits sthil suck ! LOL !


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys,it was a very long night! Feel like I was run over by a bus? Didn't do anything to make it that way? No rain in sight either? Could take a while to get moving.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys,it was a very long night! Feel like I was run over by a bus? Didn't do anything to make it that way? No rain in sight either? Could take a while to get moving.



Hope you can lift that box of mini macs that should be there today ! 

Yup,thats my sis,has the highest rating from the NRA also .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hope you can lift that box of mini macs that should be there today !
> 
> Yup,thats my sis,has the highest rating from the NRA also .



Great! Mrs. Jim will be happy to get them.  I like your sis ! Really hope she gets the job!


----------



## AU_K2500

125 views and 17 wathchers.....and 0 bids. Sometimes I hate the bay


----------



## dancan

Send me 20 bucks and I'll start the bidding at 10 bucks for you .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Send me 20 bucks and I'll start the bidding at 10 bucks for you .



I don't think flee bay is handicap accessible.... but thanks for the offer.


----------



## tbone75

About time to go do something.Try and get the first Eeko running and then do some more on the splitter. Sometime today I need to make half dozen phone calls to Drs. Got to see WTF is going on with them and why they haven't got me an appt. yet ? Plus get a couple boxes mailed out. I will be happy if I can get a couple things done today? The phone calls are the worst thing I need to do today! I am not much of a phone person!Some reason I just don't like getting on the phone? People on here want me to call them just to shoot the chit,but I hardly ever do? My old buddies from work are always telling me to give them a call. LOL Not very good at that either. LOL Hope I don't PO anyone,I just don't like getting on the phone? LOL Just not much of a BSer most times? I don't think that includes AS ? I do a lot of yacking on here for some reason? LOL


----------



## dancan

Well , off to Kijiji to find some nice little Mini Macs for John :jester:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , off to Kijiji to find some nice little Mini Macs for John :jester:



Save me the trouble and just send them to Mrs Jim.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> 125 views and 17 wathchers.....and 0 bids. Sometimes I hate the bay



There are a bunch of slackers there too. What until the last hour and the bids will start coming in.


----------



## dancan

Well , nothin' new on Kijiji 'cept a 75.00$$ Wildthingy and a few yella Pewlawn Pros for 100$$ and up .


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> There are a bunch of slackers there too. What until the last hour and the bids will start coming in.



Yep. That's typically how it goes....must be a bunch of STIHL owners....


----------



## tbone75

My little Eekos are trying to get me! Put it back together,stihl only have 110 compression? Tore it apart again,measured all 4 of the jugs and pistons.Every one is the same,piston is .12mm smaller.Squish is .040,but can't do anything with that.No gasket to begin with.Only thing I can come up with is rings? Just can't find anything else that would give me low compression?


----------



## dancan

Recheck your gauge on a known running saw just in case .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Recheck your gauge on a known running saw just in case .



Already did that. LOL Checked it with my old gauge too.


----------



## tbone75

Its a used ring,but has a good gap??????? Got me stumped? I know Ron.................easy to do. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I better stop that,Ron won't have anything to say! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Then he won't be able to collect those wonderful credits.


----------



## tbone75

I think we need to fire Dancan'tchainsaw! Thread was in the middle of page 3 :waaaht:


----------



## tbone75

My brother just dropped off a wood shark,husky 350 and a stihl whacker! The Poolin leaks gas every where? The Husky don't oil? The Stihl don't run very good? LOL The saws will be easy,the whacker just sucks to work on.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I think we need to fire Dancan'tchainsaw! Thread was in the middle of page 3 :waaaht:



page THREE !!!

that slacker DANCANT !!!


----------



## dancan

Sorry , I was tryin' to encourage the wife to mow the lawn and she wouldn't go for it complainin' it was to hot , when I fired it up and started hopping down the lawn with it she revoked my mowing privileges and now I have to sit in the house with a sweater on .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sorry , I was tryin' to encourage the wife to mow the lawn and she wouldn't go for it complainin' it was to hot , when I fired it up and started hopping down the lawn with it she revoked my mowing privileges and now I have to sit in the house with a sweater on .



Dancan'tmow or chainsaw! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I think we need to fire Dancan'tchainsaw! Thread was in the middle of page 3 :waaaht:



What's this about a dancantsaw thread? And how did I not know about it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tough life havin to sit it out inside and wearing a sweater cause the AC has chilled down the inside temp to below 50F.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> What's this about a dancantsaw thread? And how did I not know about it?




I think you missed the exclamation mark.....


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tough life havin to sit it out inside and wearing a sweater cause the AC has chilled down the inside temp to below 50F.....LOL



Yup , I'm glad I didn't have to resort to going back to the shop to pick up another 5000 btu's LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see the slackers all left again! :msp_tongue:


----------



## AU_K2500

Man. You guys sure are quite today.


----------



## tbone75

I was going along good for a little while? Now I don't even want to get up. SLUG ! Found enough plumbing parts to fix up the splitter! That took a good 2 hrs. of digging through junk. LOL Now I can't decide if I want to use the small oil tank or the big one? Anyone know if it would make any difference? If I use the big one,I will need to add some weight on the front of it. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

au_k2500 said:


> man. You guys sure are quite today.



quite, what??,,,,lol


----------



## dancan

I was busy lookin' for chainsaws that run for John , plenty of ''Works great'' Mini Marcs and Pewlands for sale that just need a ''Minor'' tune up to get running and the blade sharpened .
Found a couple of weed whackers all in parts that ''Just need to be put back together otherwise they work perfect'' the other day but I didn't think John would want them , I guess I should ask just the same , he does buy box loads of stuff .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sorry , I was tryin' to encourage the wife to mow the lawn and she wouldn't go for it complainin' it was to hot , when I fired it up and started hopping down the lawn with it she revoked my mowing privileges and now I have to sit in the house with a sweater on .



I bet you was to busy working on your tan! :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I was busy lookin' for chainsaws that run for John , plenty of ''Works great'' Mini Marcs and Pewlands for sale that just need a ''Minor'' tune up to get running and the blade sharpened .
> Found a couple of weed whackers all in parts that ''Just need to be put back together otherwise they work perfect'' the other day but I didn't think John would want them , I guess I should ask just the same , he does buy box loads of stuff .



I could box up 15-20 junk saws I have here and send them to John, use your name on the shipping label of course....LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was busy lookin' for chainsaws that run for John , plenty of ''Works great'' Mini Marcs and Pewlands for sale that just need a ''Minor'' tune up to get running and the blade sharpened .
> Found a couple of weed whackers all in parts that ''Just need to be put back together otherwise they work perfect'' the other day but I didn't think John would want them , I guess I should ask just the same , he does buy box loads of stuff .



I do seem to buy a lot of boxes of chit! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could box up 15-20 junk saws I have here and send them to John, use your name on the shipping label of course....LOL



If they ain't mini demons send away! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If they ain't mini demons send away! :hmm3grin2orange:



Only orange and gray reside here.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only orange and gray reside here.



I like ORANGE ! And Orange & Gray ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just gotta get some of these saws fixxed and out of the parts/junk/project saws dept. At one time I fixed 3-4 a day, now lucky to get one done a month....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just gotta get some of these saws fixxed and out of the parts/junk/project saws dept. At one time I fixed 3-4 a day, now lucky to get one done a month....LOL



Jerry! Your down on my level now! :msp_ohmy: :msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry! Your down on my level now! :msp_ohmy: :msp_confused:



But-but-but,...I work 12-14 hours every day....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> But-but-but,...I work 12-14 hours every day....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: Yep,and I don't! :hmm3grin2orange: So I should be doing at least 3 a day! Not one every 3 months? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

If I did 3 a day for one month I would have all these saws fixed! Then what would I do? :msp_confused: Plus where would I put them?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If I did 3 a day for one month I would have all these saws fixed! Then what would I do? :msp_confused: Plus where would I put them?



That does become a big problem, I can attest to.....LOL


----------



## dancan

Found one for ya John , a good runnin' J'Red 2054 !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got another 025 all cleaned up and ready to put the new piston and clutch drive drum in, got no use for this saw but it will make another runner.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Found one for ya John , a good runnin' J'Red 2054 !



They are not a bad little saw, I traded one for a 2094..


----------



## dancan

Any luck finding that ms250 engine ?
You stihl have a few hours left in the day LOL .

If you and John are having a saw race , he's winning because he worked all day and has 3 dead Eeko's to your 1 dead Stihl .


----------



## dancan

The guy with the 2054 will only trade for a migwelder


----------



## Sagetown

jimdad07 said:


> Evening guys. Everybody well?



Repped

I guess you could call this rain, but the sidewalk has had a hard time just getting wet. This has been an all day event.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Found one for ya John , a good runnin' J'Red 2054 !



Already got one. LOL Don't remember what it needs? LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Good evening all. You guys have been too chatty for me to keep up with all the conversation, but I noticed a couple of things.



dancan said:


> I was busy lookin' for chainsaws that run for John , plenty of ''Works great'' *Mini Marcs *and Pewlands for sale that just need a ''Minor'' tune up to get running and the blade sharpened .
> Found a couple of weed whackers all in parts that ''Just need to be put back together otherwise they work perfect'' the other day but I didn't think John would want them , I guess I should ask just the same , he does buy box loads of stuff .


Was that a dig at me? I'm not even around to defend myself! However, if you're selling box loads of stuff, I could see my way to forget such a insult if the box of junk was desirable and the price was right...



pioneerguy600 said:


> I could box up 15-20 junk saws I have here and send them to John, use your name on the shipping label of course....LOL



15 to 20 junk saws?!?!?! Put anyone's name you want on the RETURN shipping label, but put the SEND TO label in my name!



dancan said:


> Found one for ya John , a good runnin' J'Red 2054 !



I've always wanted to see just how much of a J-red is really a pull-on. 

On a serious note, we had some storms last week and they took down some trees at my dad's place and my sister's place as well. I spent the morning running a pull-on I built from spare parts. Pretty good little saw, if I say so myself. It has the A/V springs so it's not too bad to run, 42 cc's that I ported and did a muffler mod on. It ran very well once I tuned it in. I think the H screw is 3 or 3 1/2 turns out. 

Part of the saw came from John, part from the bay, part from a shop several miles from here, etc. It's no beauty queen but it is the kind I can afford to work on and learn the basics. Maybe some day I can afford to play with the more expensive stuff, until then those pull-ons are plenty of fun.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Good evening all. You guys have been too chatty for me to keep up with all the conversation, but I noticed a couple of things.
> 
> 
> Was that a dig at me? I'm not even around to defend myself! However, if you're selling box loads of stuff, I could see my way to forget such a insult if the box of junk was desirable and the price was right...
> 
> 
> 
> 15 to 20 junk saws?!?!?! Put anyone's name you want on the RETURN shipping label, but put the SEND TO label in my name!
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to see just how much of a J-red is really a pull-on.
> 
> On a serious note, we had some storms last week and they took down some trees at my dad's place and my sister's place as well. I spent the morning running a pull-on I built from spare parts. Pretty good little saw, if I say so myself. It has the A/V springs so it's not too bad to run, 42 cc's that I ported and did a muffler mod on. It ran very well once I tuned it in. I think the H screw is 3 or 3 1/2 turns out.
> 
> Part of the saw came from John, part from the bay, part from a shop several miles from here, etc. It's no beauty queen but it is the kind I can afford to work on and learn the basics. Maybe some day I can afford to play with the more expensive stuff, until then those pull-ons are plenty of fun.



Them Poolins cut a lot of wood around here! More people use them than I ever thought! But if that is all you got,that is what you use! LOL


----------



## dancan

No pot shots at you but you were quick to pick up on that LOL , it was pointed to the salt Minor . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Good evening all. You guys have been too chatty for me to keep up with all the conversation, but I noticed a couple of things.
> 
> 
> Was that a dig at me? I'm not even around to defend myself! However, if you're selling box loads of stuff, I could see my way to forget such a insult if the box of junk was desirable and the price was right...
> 
> 
> 
> 15 to 20 junk saws?!?!?! Put anyone's name you want on the RETURN shipping label, but put the SEND TO label in my name!
> 
> You sent me some of them,..028`s...LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys fall asleep or what?


----------



## sefh3

NO saw work today. I did go to the denist and got my teeth cleaned. Then mowed the lawn when I got home.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sagetown said:


> Repped
> 
> I guess you could call this rain, but the sidewalk has had a hard time just getting wet. This has been an all day event.



No rain here today, just sun from sun up to sundown, an all day event for us.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You guys fall asleep or what?



No . 


By the way , I did the math between the number of posts in the threads and correlated it to the times all the posts were posted and there's no way that this thread ended up on page 3 Mister

Just sayin' :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No .
> 
> 
> By the way , I did the math between the number of posts in the threads and correlated it to the times all the posts were posted and there's no way that this thread ended up on page 3 Mister
> 
> Just sayin' :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey!...I can count to 3,got enough toes for that ! :hmm3grin2orange: It was down in the middle of page 3 Mister Dancan'tslacker! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Any luck finding that ms250 engine ?
> You stihl have a few hours left in the day LOL .
> 
> If you and John are having a saw race , he's winning because he worked all day and has 3 dead Eeko's to your 1 dead Stihl .



No luck yet,..will have to chuck out a bunch of saws/carcasses and stuff, may be down 2-3 feet below the surface saws....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No luck yet,..will have to chuck out a bunch of saws/carcasses and stuff, may be down 2-3 feet below the surface saws....LOL



A MS250 ain't worth all that trouble! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Looks like you guys flooded the damn stihl server....again


----------



## tbone75

Working fine now? Slept for 2 hrs. and back up again?


----------



## diggers_dad

pioneerguy600 said:


> You sent me some of them,..028`s...LOL


 As much as I like those 028's, they just don't sell well around here. They are a GREAT firewood saw but folks would rather have a MS 210!?!? I built a couple before I sent you those carcasses and didn't think I would ever sell 'em. Some people can't understand how much better they were made 30 years ago.



tbone75 said:


> A MS250 ain't worth all that trouble! :hmm3grin2orange:


Depends on who's been workin' on it... Maybe *YOUR* MS250 isn't worth it, but one from Jerry... I'm just sayin'.



tbone75 said:


> Working fine now? Slept for 2 hrs. and back up again?


I'm ahead of you, I slept for almost 4 hours before I had to get up again!


----------



## Cantdog

G'mornin ZZZZZlacklerZZZZZssss......The sun is up and you should be too!!!!

Yesterday a friend brought in a 2011 372XP that he bought very lightly used through the local Stihl dealer for $500.00. He and the guy that hooked him up with the deal (local woodbooger...owns 8 skidders, a feller/buncher etc.) didn't think it sounded right...wanted me to try and dial it in. Danny fired her up and it just wasn't running all that great so I put the tach on it.....11,200 WOT no load...WTF???......13,500 is max...couldn't seem to get any on the "H" so I figured the limiter was maxed out so I pulled the covers and there were no limiters so that made the adjustment screws be much further in than the screwsriver I was using could reach. SO I put it all back together and got a longer driver and leaned that baby out about a half turn on the "H" and brought her up to an even 13,000 then backed the "L" out about 1/4 turn to get a crisp throttle response and a smooth, even idle at 2,700. Real nice saw for $500.00 original 20" Husqvarna bar and chain, clean no dings or scrapes...just about like new...no dirt or any discoloration at all on the cyl fins etc. Don't know how any shop selling that saw could let it out the door running that poorly....unless they had been using as a demo to show much better the Stihls run!! LOL!! Atleast it was way rich rather than way lean like the last near new 372 that came to me...that one did have the limiters (that I removed and handed to the owner) because I couldn't get that one down below 14,400!!!

Couldn't get on last night...read along for quite awhile but the OL wanted me to make a fresh Haddock Chowdah for supper and she made a pan of nice fat biscuits and some steamed Broccoli.......woooow!! I couldn't help myself..had two large bowls of chowdah, 4 biscuits & butter (the last one with honey and butter!!) and a bunch of broccoli........I woke up around 1:00 AM on the couch with a chowdah hangover!!!!! LOLOL!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning everyone. Time to find some donuts...


----------



## roncoinc

wow,,,56 deg outside,almost ready to fire up the woodstove !

Dunno Robin,as much as i luv mah chowdah to hot this time of year and it goes on the grill.

Sorry Marc,," bad cop ! no donut ! " LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

You guys are making a lot of racket this morning! How am I suppose to sleep till noon? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Good thing I woke up! If I was in bed that long I may not be able to get up? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Where is that SLACKER Dancan'tdoanthing ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> wow,,,56 deg outside,almost ready to fire up the woodstove !
> 
> Dunno Robin,as much as i luv mah chowdah to hot this time of year and it goes on the grill.
> 
> Sorry Marc,," bad cop ! no donut ! " LOL !!



Yeah I know Ron, that was more of a cold weather meal....but that's what the OL wanted for supper and it had been awhile so that's what we had....we did have an onshore breeze yesterday so it was clear, dry and around 75 in the heat of the day. Boy it was good too...mmmmmm hot biscuits, butter and honey...better than any dougnut ever made.....LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you may have to go roll Dancan'tdonuttin out of bed? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas. its about the time....the salt mines are calling. 

Ron i hope you dont catch a cold up there. that weather seems awful, you should come down here where the low at night barely dips below 80


----------



## dancan

Sorry I'm late , I got tied up this morning doing some quality control tests but now that they're done I'm free for the rest of the day .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sorry I'm late , I got tied up this morning doing some quality control tests but now that they're done I'm free for the rest of the day .



Comparing pillows !!


----------



## roncoinc

WOOHOOO !!!

Just got a call,,going blue water fishing tomorrow !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sorry I'm late , I got tied up this morning doing some quality control tests but now that they're done I'm free for the rest of the day .



That will be the biggest bunch of BS we will hear all day! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WOOHOOO !!!
> 
> Just got a call,,going blue water fishing tomorrow !!



Wish I was there! Dang it !! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

What kind of fish you going after?


----------



## farrell

mornin all!


----------



## roncoinc

OH !! my flowers !!!

got these growing wild in the yard,dont even need to water them


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> mornin all!



Bout time you showed up SLACKER! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What kind of fish you going after?



Both kinds,those that swim and those that crawl 
will decide when we get out there..
yestday he got into a 3 mile long school of bluefish.
Mako sharks are out there now and tuna,and cod and hadoock,flounder,etc..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH !! my flowers !!!
> 
> got these growing wild in the yard,dont even need to water them



The F-ing deer are going to get shot! Eating everything in sight around here!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Bout time you showed up SLACKER! :hmm3grin2orange:



hey it happens!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Both kinds,those that swim and those that crawl
> will decide when we get out there..
> yestday he got into a 3 mile long school of bluefish.
> Mako sharks are out there now and tuna,and cod and hadoock,flounder,etc..



Ron..............You SUCK! :hmm3grin2orange: Even if I get to the coast,it would cost me 5-6 hundred to do that!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> hey it happens!



Guess you will try telling us you been working? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## farrell

poped one chuck yesterday! now i have to get another lil SOB in my backyard before he finds my garden!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Guess you will try telling us you been working? :msp_sneaky:



yep!:msp_tongue: and helped my buddy move!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> yep!:msp_tongue: and helped my buddy move!



Hate moving! :msp_thumbdn: Stuff that is! Me,I would love to be able to move!


----------



## tbone75

Hey,salt minor your stuff will be in the mail today.Soon as I can get moving? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hate moving! :msp_thumbdn:



no kiddin! hope the only time i have to move again is when i get my parents place. 8 acres mostley wooded and 3/4 acre pond!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Guess you will try telling us you been working? :msp_sneaky:



He was teamed up with Dan on the quality control testing,Dan had pillows and Adam had mattress !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He was teamed up with Dan on the quality control testing,Dan had pillows and Adam had mattress !!



I think Dan had to go under cover again? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I think Dan had to go under cover again? :hmm3grin2orange:



oh!........get your minds outta the gutter! thats dirty:msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

Anyone happen to have any Eeko 300,3000,3400 parts? Need a AV mount and clutch cover with brake.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Anyone happen to have any Eeko 300,3000,3400 parts? Need a AV mount and clutch cover with brake.



negative........


----------



## tbone75

Ordering rings for them and the P70 today. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> negative........



:msp_thumbdn: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> :msp_thumbdn: :hmm3grin2orange:



hey! i am still tryin to get parts ordered too!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> hey! i am still tryin to get parts ordered too!



What? You ain't fixed that 372 yet? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> What? You ain't fixed that 372 yet? :msp_ohmy:



nope:msp_sneaky:
and gotta get a spur for the poulan 2000


----------



## AU_K2500

Take your time on those parts john. I'd hate for you to fall and break something
Then you'd wind up like dan....


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> nope:msp_sneaky:
> and gotta get a spur for the poulan 2000



Glad you said that! I need one for a wildthingy LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> nope:msp_sneaky:
> and gotta get a spur for the poulan 2000



Your getting as bad as me! SLACKER :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Ron..............You SUCK! :hmm3grin2orange: Even if I get to the coast,it would cost me 5-6 hundred to do that!




Part of that 5 to 6 hundred is the Flatlander tax for havin' to put up with the ''I can't see the bottom'' and ''I can't see my car'' .





:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Glad you said that! I need one for a wildthingy LOL



i have one for a crapsman (i can go get the model) that has a pressed in bearing that what your looking for?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Your getting as bad as me! SLACKER :hmm3grin2orange:



it happens!


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Part of that 5 to 6 hundred is the Flatlander tax for havin' to put up with the ''I can't see the bottom'' and ''I can't see my car'' .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh , I forgot , some of it goes to the cleaner to clean up after you get in that nice rolling swell :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i have one for a crapsman (i can go get the model) that has a pressed in bearing that what your looking for?



Yep! That be the one! I have one,but the bearing is smaller? Have no idea what it fits?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Oh , I forgot , some of it goes to the cleaner to clean up after you get in that nice rolling swell :msp_ohmy:



Been out there many times. I liked it! :msp_tongue: Went up on lake erie a few times,that was worse yet! LOL My brother got sick. LOL Only 4' swells? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yep! That be the one! I have one,but the bearing is smaller? Have no idea what it fits?



want me to drop in the mail for ya?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Part of that 5 to 6 hundred is the Flatlander tax for havin' to put up with the ''I can't see the bottom'' and ''I can't see my car'' .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



25 miles is the farthest I ever got out. Caught some nice Grouper!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> want me to drop in the mail for ya?



Let me measure the bearing hole? Check the one you need? I could have one that will fit?


----------



## tbone75

The spur I need measures 10.45mm or 0.41 inch.The one I have is 8.40mm or 0.33 inch Both have pressed in bearings


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Let me measure the bearing hole? Check the one you need? I could have one that will fit?



the craftsman shaft measured .393 and bearing measured .403
the 2000 shaft measured .405 and bearing measured .420


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> the craftsman shaft measured .393 and bearing measured .403
> the 2000 shaft measured .405 and bearing measured .420



Sounds like that may fit the 2000? And mine! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have a box of spurs,just don't know what all they fit? Some stihl and homie I know.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like that may fit the 2000? And mine! LOL



tried! the bearing from the craftsman was to small and the bearing from the 2000 and spur from craftsman had to much slop!


----------



## tbone75

I will do some digging today,maybe I can find something for you Adam? I had 2 of them 2000 but sold them. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> tried! the bearing from the craftsman was to small and the bearing from the 2000 and spur from craftsman had to much slop!



I don't have the saw here to measure the shaft.But I can find out soon.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Part of that 5 to 6 hundred is the Flatlander tax for havin' to put up with the ''I can't see the bottom'' and ''I can't see my car'' .
> :hmm3grin2orange:



And " i cant see land !! "


----------



## farrell

the spur for the 2000 has a slip in cage bearing. the spur measures .530 where the bearing rides


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And " i cant see land !! "



That is the fun part! Watching them buildings getting smaller till there gone! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> the spur for the 2000 has a slip in cage bearing. the spur measures .530 where the bearing rides



That I may have? I will check after bit.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That I may have? I will check after bit.



10-4 lil buddy! thanks!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> 10-4 lil buddy! thanks!



What do we have a CB'er in our midst's ??


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> That is the fun part! Watching them buildings getting smaller till there gone! :hmm3grin2orange:



I'll bet that conversation went more like '' Oh My Flowers ! I can't see my flowers !'' .



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll bet that conversation went more like '' Oh My Flowers ! I can't see my flowers !'' .
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



You OLD MEEN AZZ I should come up there and kick your crutch out from under you! :yoyo:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What do we have a CB'er in our midst's ??



You need to teach him how to HAMM it up!


----------



## dancan

Bring it on ! 
While your travellin' up here I'll sneak down there with my FS550 and a sharp three point grass blade to show you how a real trimmer works  .


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey john you got one of them power mate drive socket things the replaceable drive socket that goes on the clutch...need it for the 45.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john you got one of them power mate drive socket things the replaceable drive socket that goes on the clutch...need it for the 45.



I think your talking about the rim? If so,sorry but I don't have any that will fit.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Bring it on !
> While your travellin' up here I'll sneak down there with my FS550 and a sharp three point grass blade to show you how a real trimmer works  .



I could use that down in the woods! :msp_w00t: Deer done ate most everything! Not much left to trim. LOL You see,you plant flowers,the deer come in the yard to eat them. No need to leave the house to go hunting! Fresh meat 5 yards away! In a round about way you can eat flowers! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

View attachment 244692


Ahhhhhhh ! Skritch , Skratch , Skritch !
Maaaun , this is a nice cast and not a woodchip inside


----------



## dancan

Just to show that I'm an equal opportunity saw user/abuser , here's a pic of a great saw .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just to show that I'm an equal opportunity saw user/abuser , here's a pic of a great saw .



Never seen a blue Husky case before? And where is the saw? opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

Dan how is the leg really doing?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> View attachment 244692
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh ! Skritch , Skratch , Skritch !
> Maaaun , this is a nice cast and not a woodchip inside



Your going to wear that thing out! Stop that! :msp_angry:


----------



## dancan

You'll have to wait for the saw pic , I'm almost done .........More pics to follow .


----------



## dancan

There , since John complains about not liking coffee I had to make a modified coffee scoop just for him . 
This one's your's John .






A lot of work and planning went into that one .


----------



## dancan

Oh ya ! forgot 'bout the saw in the case .
The only good thing to come out of a WHosKee box .






And a pic of the East Coast felling dogs


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> View attachment 244692
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhh ! Skritch , skratch , skritch !
> Maaaun , this is a nice cast and not a woodchip inside



stomp on that woodchuck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> There , since John complains about not liking coffee I had to make a modified coffee scoop just for him .
> This one's your's John .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of work and planning went into that one .



Heheeehhheeeeheeheeheee


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Oh ya ! forgot 'bout the saw in the case .
> The only good thing to come out of a WHosKee box .
> 
> PHEW !! yucky,steeeeenky,,nasty !!
> stomp on that thing before it gets away !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> There , since John complains about not liking coffee I had to make a modified coffee scoop just for him .
> This one's your's John .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of work and planning went into that one .



:msp_confused: BTW................Clean that dirty azz saw! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

WHEW !!

this first time this year getting ready for a bluewater trip and i cant find everything !!

used the pressure washer on the cooler,NOT a good idea !! blew the plastic cover latch clean off it,,did manage to get ME good and clean tho !!
now where is that reel with the 200lb test dacron on it ??
just talked to him,he's bringing a BIG rig ,,they been spotting great white sharks off the beaches were we are going  i would like to catch a couple thousand pound fish !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WHEW !!
> 
> this first time this year getting ready for a bluewater trip and i cant find everything !!
> 
> used the pressure washer on the cooler,NOT a good idea !! blew the plastic cover latch clean off it,,did manage to get ME good and clean tho !!
> now where is that reel with the 200lb test dacron on it ??
> just talked to him,he's bringing a BIG rig ,,they been spotting great white sharks off the beaches were we are going  i would like to catch a couple thousand pound fish !!



Don't forget the camera !!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan how is the leg really doing?



I was a little worried today when I looked at it . 


















WHAT A TAN LINE JUST UNDER THE KNEE ! 
Sooooooo I took the cast off and showed it a little sun for some vitamin D LOL .
Feels better every day , still have needles and tingles at night but I have the fix for that


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't forget the camera !!!!!!!!



OH !! OH !!!
almost forgot !!

have to bring my special made,one of a kind custom made by famouse person just for me ohier fillet knife !!


----------



## roncoinc

NOW i wish i had a steal 
use it to gut fish and double as a boat anchor !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH !! OH !!!
> almost forgot !!
> 
> have to bring my special made,one of a kind custom made by famouse person just for me ohier fillet knife !!



Better take both of them! LOL Could get dull if you catch enough fish! Plus you can send me some! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## AU_K2500

hey guys, I found a picture of Ron back in the day....




oh wait thats pres Regan, is that a mini mac...?lol


----------



## dancan

Even us Canadians knew that wasn't Ron ...............Too tall .


----------



## dancan

Here's an axen shot for Robin .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Here's an axen shot for Robin .




LOL I meant earlier to complement you on that hewing hatchet...real nice...I have one that looks almost identical but the cutting edge is straight rather than rounded like yours. My father had it sharpened right hand to hew cedar lobster bouys to shape way back when they stihl were allowed to use wooden bouys. We had 500+ that he hewed by hand and finished with a draw shave. Nice hatchet but the mug just irritates me......LOL!!!!


----------



## dancan

That one was a Kijiji find and works real well for the carving that I do .
I have a smaller hand forged hewing straight edge hatchet that I have to put a handle on it when I have time LOL
I'm always on the lookout for quality or specialty axes but most people think that if it's old it must be valuable regardless of condition .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That one was a Kijiji find and works real well for the carving that I do .
> I have a smaller hand forged hewing straight edge hatchet that I have to put a handle on it when I have time LOL
> I'm always on the lookout for quality or specialty axes but most people think that if it's old it must be valuable regardless of condition .



What the hell you waiting on? Carve a handle for that axe!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## sefh3

Well after getting the carb from Ron, I was able to install it and get this old blue and white XL running. Thanks again for the carb and stuff Ron. I'm taking you off the MEEN list for a bit.


----------



## tbone75

Adam I have a sprocket that measures 530 but its 3/8.Just let me know if you want it?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> hey guys, I found a picture of Ron back in the day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait thats pres Regan, is that a mini mac...?lol



Mac 10-10A
probly to big for YOU !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> What the hell you waiting on? Carve a handle for that axe!:msp_sneaky:




I got me 5 real good runnin' , ported and polished axes that I use plus 3 that need to be polished , ported and rehandled . That doesn't include the 2 splitting axes and the 3 sacrificial root cutting axes , and don't ask 'bout borrowin' the good ones 'cause the answer is no .
How long should I make the handles , PNW uses long ones and here on the East Coast we use the shorter ones , what type of wood is the best , who's got the best file and sharpening stones , should I change the bevel or the profile ?
I can tell you that my German axes will outcut the Swedish ones .


Or , I'm just a slacker , call me John .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> That one was a Kijiji find and works real well for the carving that I do .
> I have a smaller hand forged hewing straight edge hatchet that I have to put a handle on it when I have time LOL
> I'm always on the lookout for quality or specialty axes but most people think that if it's old it must be valuable regardless of condition .



I know what you mean....I'm always keeping an eye peeled for old carpentry hand tools...mostly from before WWII as what came after that was pretty much mass produced junk for the masses not finely made tools for craftsmen...take Bailey/Stanley hand planes..before WWII they had nice brass adjusters and rosewood handles and knobs...after..pressed tin adjusters and maple handles. All that old stuff is geting harder to find to use.......most of it is hanging in someones den or sitting on their fireplace mantle as a decoration or so they can pretend they know how to use it. LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I got me 5 real good runnin' , ported and polished axes that I use plus 3 that need to be polished , ported and rehandled . That doesn't include the 2 splitting axes and the 3 sacrificial root cutting axes , and don't ask 'bout borrowin' the good ones 'cause the answer is no .
> How long should I make the handles , PNW uses long ones and here on the East Coast we use the shorter ones , what type of wood is the best , who's got the best file and sharpening stones , should I change the bevel or the profile ?
> I can tell you that my German axes will outcut the Swedish ones .
> 
> 
> Or , I'm just a slacker , call me John .



Ok,..John, what are you doing with that big flat spoon??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I got me 5 real good runnin' , ported and polished axes that I use plus 3 that need to be polished , ported and rehandled . That doesn't include the 2 splitting axes and the 3 sacrificial root cutting axes , and don't ask 'bout borrowin' the good ones 'cause the answer is no .
> How long should I make the handles , PNW uses long ones and here on the East Coast we use the shorter ones , what type of wood is the best , who's got the best file and sharpening stones , should I change the bevel or the profile ?
> I can tell you that my German axes will outcut the Swedish ones .
> 
> 
> Or , I'm just a slacker , call me John .



Hickory or Ash for the handle. Slug Jr.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Here's an axen shot for Robin .



Is that one of those green jugs they give sick people at parties to get sick In ???
I hear whatever comes out of one taste like it !


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..John, what are you doing with that big flat spoon??



Well , looking at my spoonwood supply I might have to trade it for a few lengths of fresh white birch or striped maple for carving .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Is that one of those green jugs they give sick people at parties to get sick In ???
> I hear whatever comes out of one taste like it !



Barf mug? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , looking at my spoonwood supply I might have to trade it for a few lengths of fresh white birch or striped maple for carving .



Ain't no reason for Dan to be out of wood! All the trees he says he kills ! Or maybe he is always just cutting brush? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well , looking at my spoonwood supply I might have to trade it for a few lengths of fresh white birch or striped maple for carving .



I will give you some 120 year old teak to carve.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I did order rings for the Eekos,P70 and one 064 today!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will give you some 120 year old teak to carve.....LOL



That would take him a month to carve one spoon! The slacker he is! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> I know what you mean....I'm always keeping an eye peeled for old carpentry hand tools...mostly from before WWII as what came after that was pretty much mass produced junk for the masses not finely made tools for craftsmen...take Bailey/Stanley hand planes..before WWII they had nice brass adjusters and rosewood handles and knobs...after..pressed tin adjusters and maple handles. All that old stuff is geting harder to find to use.......most of it is hanging in someones den or sitting on their fireplace mantle as a decoration or so they can pretend they know how to use it. LOL!!!



The worst part about that mantle piece tool box is that those that don't know or can't use the tool are the ones that are setting the price .
A beat up , maker unknown , sharpened with a grinder draw knife will have an asking price of a new one from Lee Valley , at least they have done a fair job in finding some descent tools .


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will give you some 120 year old teak to carve.....LOL



Thanks but green wood works best for the little dabbling that I do LOL




tbone75 said:


> Barf mug? :msp_w00t:



Invented before paper bags , the OLD guys remember them :msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Well after getting the carb from Ron, I was able to install it and get this old blue and white XL running. Thanks again for the carb and stuff Ron. I'm taking you off the MEEN list for a bit.



Well,,after the trouble i went thru with pulling the part with NO recompense and sending it out No recompense i i 1 I would have expexted you to not make a post saying anything to detract from my reputation !!
you could have at least discribed the crappy,dirty condition of the carb and how much work it took and berated me for sending something in such a condition leaving my rep unsullied !!
All you did was make it harder on me to get back on track requiring extra effort from me !
next time you should take in account the feelings of others before posting nasty stuff !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Thanks but green wood works best for the little dabbling that I do LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented before paper bags , the OLD guys remember them :msp_biggrin:



Guess I ain't old nuff? But Dancan'tdonuttin knows about them! You OLD FART


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,after the trouble i went thru with pulling the part with NO recompense and sending it out No recompense i i 1 I would have expexted you to not make a post saying anything to detract from my reputation !!
> you could have at least discribed the crappy,dirty condition of the carb and how much work it took and berated me for sending something in such a condition leaving my rep unsullied !!
> All you did was make it harder on me to get back on track requiring extra effort from me !
> next time you should take in account the feelings of others before posting nasty stuff !!



Looks like you slid down the MEEN list! Dancan'tdonuttin is #1 MEEN AZZ and could stihl be #1 SLACKER ! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I got me 5 real good runnin' , ported and polished axes that I use plus 3 that need to be polished , ported and rehandled . That doesn't include the 2 splitting axes and the 3 sacrificial root cutting axes , and don't ask 'bout borrowin' the good ones 'cause the answer is no .
> How long should I make the handles , PNW uses long ones and here on the East Coast we use the shorter ones , what type of wood is the best , who's got the best file and sharpening stones , should I change the bevel or the profile ?
> I can tell you that my German axes will outcut the Swedish ones .
> 
> 
> Or , I'm just a slacker , call me John .



I think we otta call you guy that can get us some good halucinagenik drugs ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well,,after the trouble i went thru with pulling the part with NO recompense and sending it out No recompense i i 1 I would have expexted you to not make a post saying anything to detract from my reputation !!
> you could have at least discribed the crappy,dirty condition of the carb and how much work it took and berated me for sending something in such a condition leaving my rep unsullied !!
> All you did was make it harder on me to get back on track requiring extra effort from me !
> next time you should take in account the feelings of others before posting nasty stuff !!



You are still the meenest guy on this thread in my books....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Thanks but green wood works best for the little dabbling that I do LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented before paper bags , the OLD guys remember them :msp_biggrin:



Green alder should carve well.


----------



## tbone75

Ron you all ready for fishing? Don't want to forget nuttin! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are still the meenest guy on this thread in my books....LOL



Thank you Jerry !!!
I'm glad to see somebody appreciates the work and effort to be meen..
and coming from an acomplished meeny like you your opinion carries some weight 
you should give more lessons to Dancant..he has no focus in his distibution and needs more focus..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thank you Jerry !!!
> I'm glad to see somebody appreciates the work and effort to be meen..
> and coming from an acomplished meeny like you your opinion carries some weight
> you should give more lessons to Dancant..he has no focus in his distibution and needs more focus..



I will try to school Dancant in the fine art of meeness and get him focused somewhat....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Barf mug? :msp_w00t:



If it says Kieths on it is what comes out of it or goes in to it !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are still the meenest guy on this thread in my books....LOL



After some of the stuff i have sent YOU i would expect that !!! LOL !!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If it says Kieths on it is what comes out of it or goes in to it !!



I never had a chance to try it? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I never had a chance to try it? LOL



Well ya won't unless ya go there either.....damn non sharing 'nadians!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> After some of the stuff i have sent YOU i would expect that !!! LOL !!!!



Yep! You keep sending him them Steels! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well ya won't unless ya go there either.....damn non sharing 'nadians!!!!



Dancan'tdonuttin is the worst one!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> After some of the stuff i have sent YOU i would expect that !!! LOL !!!!



You are still number one!!...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well ya won't unless ya go there either.....damn non sharing 'nadians!!!!



YEP, We really like keeping the best for ourselves. Ya gotta come visit to get the best we have to offer, only if you are here....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep! You keep sending him them Steels! :msp_scared:



And boy are they NASTY!!


----------



## SilverKing

a 20 inch bar is longer than a 24 inch bar


----------



## Cantdog

SilverKing said:


> a 20 inch bar is longer than a 24 inch bar



Now thems fightin words if I ever heard any!!!LOL!!!


----------



## SilverKing

Cantdog said:


> Now thems fightin words if I ever heard any!!!LOL!!!



Yes sir,I knew that would ruffle some feathers


----------



## roncoinc

SSsslllaaaackeeeerrrrzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
dacant still testing pillow for lumps ??


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Ron....yeah the ZZZlackers Stihl be ZZZlackin as usual these days.. How's "The Old Man And The Sea" this morning?? Sharpening your hooks and getting the knots out of your lines?? Gonna be a good day on the water. Have fun!! Don't ferget yer sun screen and beverages.....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Mornin Ron....yeah the ZZZlackers Stihl be ZZZlackin as usual these days.. How's "The Old Man And The Sea" this morning?? Sharpening your hooks and getting the knots out of your lines?? Gonna be a good day on the water. Have fun!! Don't ferget yer sun screen and beverages.....



I'l bring plenty of water and maybe a beer or two but with the laws out there now as bad as driving on the road.

wont need much for sunscreen,gets to bright i move under cover,,except on the flybridge,it dont have a roof over it.


----------



## roncoinc

Oh man !! check out the nautical forecast !!

National Weather Service Text Product Display

"seas one foot or less "" !!! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

Dan gonna have a heck of a time geting that dent out of the matress !


----------



## dancan

Sorry I'm late , just got back from my sky diving lessons !


----------



## tbone75

This more like it! The Slug is last to check in! But I could have been yelling at you guys most of the nite! :bang: Didn't do anything,but the back is POed about something?


----------



## dancan

Just got back from Kijiji , them people are crazy , a 266 for 200$$ , a 242 for 225$$ and a 55 Rancher for 300$$ .


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas its an exciting day. Looks like both the L65 and the C7 are gonna sell


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just got back from Kijiji , them people are crazy , a 266 for 200$$ , a 242 for 225$$ and a 55 Rancher for 300$$ .



You should check the prices they want for saws on CL down here! That ain't nuttin! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas its an exciting day. Looks like both the L65 and the C7 are gonna sell



The OL took your parts with her today.So they will get mailed out this afternoon!


----------



## farrell

mornin all!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> mornin all!



Hi Adam :msp_thumbup:


----------



## farrell

how goes it john?
as for the spur needed a .325 but thanks for lookin!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> how goes it john?
> as for the spur needed a .325 but thanks for lookin!



I thought you would need 325 . I have no idea where this one came from? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Fred-X just showed up! Not sure if it will be a parts saw or what yet? No compression LOL


----------



## dancan

Don't you have one of the already ?







Hoarder :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Don't you have one of the already ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoarder :hmm3grin2orange:



I think that's 3-4 of those.....


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I think that's 3-4 of those.....



That is #3 silver Dolmar. But Ron got one of them,the best one some how? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Don't see any scoring,maybe stuck ring? No spark either. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't you have one of the already ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoarder :hmm3grin2orange:



Fleabay ! You could have had it? Went cheap nuff. Only 2 of us bidding?


----------



## dancan

Don't forget , by the time it lands here in Canada even free is expensive :censored:


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> Sorry I'm late , just got back from my sky diving lessons !



Dan, that is some "real" physical therapy...............LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Well , physio is covered , I just don't know if they'll cover a new saw so I can get back into shape :msp_biggrin:
I might be late tomorrow morning , hand-gliding lessons start early you know LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , physio is covered , I just don't know if they'll cover a new saw so I can get back into shape :msp_biggrin:
> I might be late tomorrow morning , hand-gliding lessons start early you know LOL .



You mean I may be up before you again? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> Well , physio is covered , I just don't know if they'll cover a new saw so I can get back into shape :msp_biggrin:
> I might be late tomorrow morning , *hand-gliding lessons start early you know *LOL .



Haha. Between bustin' up my leg, and my Doctor pulling his head out of his ass to send me for an MRI, my wife was in charge of planning a Harvest Festival for our Church Ward. Well one of the things she planned was a hay maze. So I had the esteemed privledge of bucking 90-100 bales of hay in an air cast...............fortunately I was able to trailer it all in two loads, and the guys at the feed store did the loading. So after surgery when The Misses would give me crap about overdoing it, I'd just say "it's not like I'm bucking hay on a broken leg".......


----------



## tbone75

3 saws fixed today! See Ron I get moving every now and then. LOL Woodshark,Husky 350 and a PIA little top handle Skilsaw.Fuel line,oil pump gear,fuel line and carb kit. Not really much but they all run and oil good!


----------



## tbone75

Next up is the Stihl whacker. UGH !


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Next up is the Stihl whacker. UGH !



So once you get it fixed you can Stihl whack?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> So once you get it fixed you can Stihl whack?



Yep Stihl yanking right now. :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

Get a room you two or get to work !


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Yep Stihl yanking right now. :msp_w00t:



So your typing method must be the Hunt& Peck(er) method................:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Get a room you two or get to work !



Just waiting on you Dancan'tdonuttin :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> So your typing method must be the Hunt& Peck(er) method................:msp_scared:



Its mine! I can do anything I want with it! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Just waiting on you Dancan'tdonuttin :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh I'm sure he has plenty of time for donuts.


----------



## tbone75

Looks like we have a good chance of rain Fri. & Sat. !


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Oh I'm sure he has plenty of time for donuts.



He should be getting FAT by now! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

I was out at the ''Hard Luck'' store today looking for a couple of axe handles , I might as well call China and see what they can make because the ones they had were just one step up from kindling :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was out at the ''Hard Luck'' store today looking for a couple of axe handles , I might as well call China and see what they can make because the ones they had were just one step up from kindling :msp_angry:



Dan why wouldn't you just make some? You know you can Dan. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Jon1212 said:


> Oh I'm sure he has plenty of time for donuts.



I have enough problems already !
I had another blowout with a crutch rubber today , the girl at the pharmacy has never seen someone blow out 3 crutch tips before , she was especially amazed at the short amount of time , you'd think I weigh 3 to 400lbs or something 
I also learned a new crutch lesson tonight , when you grab a can of beer and hold it firmly against the frame of the crutches , make sure it is not against the wingnut of the hand piece while hoping back to the chair because it takes a few seconds to realize what is happening and to figure out where all this beer is coming from :msp_w00t: Next time , push the ''I Want'' button .


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> I have enough problems already !
> I had another blowout with a crutch rubber today , the girl at the pharmacy has never seen someone blow out 3 crutch tips before , she was especially amazed at the short amount of time , you'd think I weigh 3 to 400lbs or something
> I also learned a new crutch lesson tonight , when you grab a can of beer and hold it firmly against the frame of the crutches , make sure it is not against the wingnut of the hand piece while hoping back to the chair because it takes a few seconds to realize what is happening and to figure out where all this beer is coming from :msp_w00t: Next time , push the ''I Want'' button .



I'm only 215-220 lbs and I ended up cracking two pairs of aluminum crutches where the rivets go through towards the bottom.

Maybe you should punch people with the other end, and give the tips a break. 

The same can happen with any other beverage including Red Bull.

An "I want" button..........WTF!?!............lucky bastage........:msp_sad:


----------



## dancan

I'm at 175 to 180 so ? No one said I had to stay still .


----------



## dancan

Old design coffee scoop







New and improved MEGA Scoop 






Think it might make for a strong cup-O-brew ?


----------



## tbone75

I am on a roll today! One whacker fixed too!  Only thing wrong with it....................................................................loose spark plug :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I am on a roll today! One whacker fixed too!  Only thing wrong with it....................................................................loose spark plug :msp_w00t:



You got to like it when you find a simple fix and it really fixes it !
Unlike when you fix 10 obvious faults and it still runs like a bag-O-s##t .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You got to like it when you find a simple fix and it really fixes it !
> Unlike when you fix 10 obvious faults and it still runs like a bag-O-s##t .



I found the loose plug first thing.But stihl tore it all apart to check it out.Runs as good as new! LOL I usually get into them POS things that need a complete rebuild! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

MAn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,am i beat,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,10 hrs on a webber cove lobster boat,,,,,,,,, i just KNOW Robin had something to do with this misery 
will have to catch up AFTER i find a pizza or sumthin to eat..


----------



## tbone75

That big spoon would make a cereal bowl!


----------



## dancan

Jon1212 said:


> ......................................................................................................................................................
> 
> An "I want" button..........WTF!?!............lucky bastage........:msp_sad:



The ''Beer Me" command definitely does not work LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Glad i brot my flyrod today,,these were hitting dries on the surface..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> MAn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,am i beat,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,10 hrs on a webber cove lobster boat,,,,,,,,, i just KNOW Robin had something to do with this misery
> will have to catch up AFTER i find a pizza or sumthin to eat..




HeHeHe...Webbers cove is just down the street.....kinda round...and blunt ain't they?? LOLO!! If it makes ya feel any better they don't build boats anymore...after Jughead died the boys just went into storage and service work and gave up the molds.....

I spent many hrs on one of those in Portland Harbor doing Ship Chandelery......her name was the Algriff...I think I been wetter on that boat more than any other!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> So once you get it fixed you can Stihl whack?



Thats funny 

also most whacko's use stihls


----------



## Cantdog

Did ya catch anything besides that bug, Ron?????


----------



## tbone75

Where are the fish Ron? :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Did ya catch anything besides that bug, Ron?????



More bugs 
that one about 7 lbs..
came home with about 8lb of flounder filletts and he hit the tinker mackerel pretty good,that was fun,five at a time on a Sabaki rig 
didnt even see a seal or a whale or a shark today 
seas didnt even make it to one foot like they said,,could have skated out and back.
and WHATS with the head in those things !!??? dont anybody in blue hill ever take a dump !! ???
but now that 6cyl diesil is some nice  9 knots at 2100 rpm.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> More bugs
> that one about 7 lbs..
> came home with about 8lb of flounder filletts and he hit the tinker mackerel pretty good,that was fun,five at a time on a Sabaki rig
> didnt even see a seal or a whale or a shark today
> seas didnt even make it to one foot like they said,,could have skated out and back.
> and WHATS with the head in those things !!??? dont anybody in blue hill ever take a dump !! ???
> but now that 6cyl diesil is some nice  9 knots at 2100 rpm.



Where is the pix?


----------



## tbone75

Your knives work OK Ron ?


----------



## AU_K2500

john, thank your wife for shipping those parts out! waiting to order the handle from jacks...till i know what all Jay doesnt have for the 45, then ill just pay shipping once, instead of placing two orders at jacks.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Where is the pix?



I showed one of the bug i caught on the flyrod !!


Oh,,uh,,hhmm,, i DID bring my camera !! but somehow forgot the battery for it ?? 
whats to take pix of anyway ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Your knives work OK Ron ?



YEH !! :msp_angry:

filletting flounder on a moving boat !! only cut myself THREE times !!
gotta send you that design for a flounder knife !
12 in blade just TO long..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> More bugs
> that one about 7 lbs..
> came home with about 8lb of flounder filletts and he hit the tinker mackerel pretty good,that was fun,five at a time on a Sabaki rig
> didnt even see a seal or a whale or a shark today
> seas didnt even make it to one foot like they said,,could have skated out and back.
> and WHATS with the head in those things !!??? dont anybody in blue hill ever take a dump !! ???
> but now that 6cyl diesil is some nice  9 knots at 2100 rpm.



What head??? You must have been on a Luxury Yacht......we use a bucket.....or your knees ....that's why the combings, washboards and sheer are so high on the Webbers Cove boats LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I showed one of the bug i caught on the flyrod !!
> 
> 
> Oh,,uh,,hhmm,, i DID bring my camera !! but somehow forgot the battery for it ??
> whats to take pix of anyway ??



:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YEH !! :msp_angry:
> 
> filletting flounder on a moving boat !! only cut myself THREE times !!
> gotta send you that design for a flounder knife !
> 12 in blade just TO long..



Didn't sound like the boat was even moving? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> YEH !! :msp_angry:
> 
> filletting flounder on a moving boat !! only cut myself THREE times !!
> gotta send you that design for a flounder knife !
> 12 in blade just TO long..



Filletting Flounder is enough of A PITA on land....miserable things to deal with...but umm..mmm good!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YEH !! :msp_angry:
> 
> filletting flounder on a moving boat !! only cut myself THREE times !!
> gotta send you that design for a flounder knife !
> 12 in blade just TO long..



You got my email. I will give it a try? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Something funny going on here? The Slug is the first one this morning??


----------



## Cantdog

Been unable to post here so far this morning...damn Stihl servers down again......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Been unable to post here so far this morning...damn Stihl servers down again......



Yep,took me 15 mins. to get it to move! LOL


----------



## dancan

I wuz up real early today , hand gliding lessons were cancelled and then I had to wait for someone to restart the HussKee powered server .


----------



## roncoinc

Right after i made my last post last night i woke up in the chair at 1 am !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Right after i made my last post last night i woke up in the chair at 1 am !



Sounds like you was "Over Fished"...LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Right after i made my last post last night i woke up in the chair at 1 am !



If I did that someone would have to carry me to bed! :msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

you guys are a bunch of SLACKERS this morning. of course its off the salt mines. working late again most likely...the OL didnt like me working late last night, said I was turning in to my father:msp_scared:. THEN ive got 3 big shipments to pack up this evening and ship on friday.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I wuz up real early today , hand gliding lessons were cancelled and then I had to wait for someone to restart the HussKee powered server .



I think you like this sleeping in thing :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> you guys are a bunch of SLACKERS this morning. of course its off the salt mines. working late again most likely...the OL didnt like me working late last night, said I was turning in to my father:msp_scared:. THEN ive got 3 big shipments to pack up this evening and ship on friday.



My OL's didn't like me working doubles either. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron did you see what all I did yesterday! Fixed 3 saws and one whacker! All in one day!  But I am stihl paying for it. LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Ron did you see what all I did yesterday! Fixed 3 saws and one whacker! All in one day!  But I am stihl paying for it. LOL



How much did it cost you for the small engine mechanic ? Negotiate a better rate so it don't cost you as much .




















:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> How much did it cost you for the small engine mechanic ? Negotiate a better rate so it don't cost you as much .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



OK smart azz Dancan'tdonuttin it cost my some lost sleep and pain in the back! :msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK smart azz Dancan'tdonuttin it cost my some lost sleep and pain in the back! :msp_razz:



Good work John !!

sounds like you got a pain someplace else to !
from a matress tester !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good work John !!
> 
> sounds like you got a pain someplace else to !
> from a matress tester !!



He has been in that bed a lot it seems lately? And stihl goes to bed at 6pm ! :hmm3grin2orange: I think he is milking this leg thing now :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Ron you having any luck with that lectric roller? I stihl can't get it to do as good as the crank one?


----------



## tbone75

Where is that Jerry hiding? Island hopping again? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Where is that Jerry hiding? Island hopping again? :hmm3grin2orange:



I seen him log on last night , I think he's getting in some long days .

I ordered myself a couple of Polar scandie knife blades for carving and was poking around for handle material , of course ''Stabalized'' wood sidetracts me for a few hours of reading then I find this ,

'' This wood has been "Cooked", "Baked" or "Roasted" using a special heat treatment process. This process is applied to already kiln dried wood and alters the wood at the cellular level. The wood is heated at temperatures over 180 degrees Celsius or 320F for 2 days or more. This collapses the cells inside the wood making the wood more stable and resistant to moister fluctuations. It also makes the wood denser and results in the wood being dried to about 4% relative humidity! ''

Sounds like a way to get wood pretty stable when you have a piece of local wood that you want to use .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I seen him log on last night , I think he's getting in some long days .
> 
> I ordered myself a couple of Polar scandie knife blades for carving and was poking around for handle material , of course ''Stabalized'' wood sidetracts me for a few hours of reading then I find this ,
> 
> '' This wood has been "Cooked", "Baked" or "Roasted" using a special heat treatment process. This process is applied to already kiln dried wood and alters the wood at the cellular level. The wood is heated at temperatures over 180 degrees Celsius or 320F for 2 days or more. This collapses the cells inside the wood making the wood more stable and resistant to moister fluctuations. It also makes the wood denser and results in the wood being dried to about 4% relative humidity! ''
> 
> Sounds like a way to get wood pretty stable when you have a piece of local wood that you want to use .



Sounds like I need me a toaster oven? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like I need me a toaster oven? LOL



That's what I was thinking , it's the first time I had read that and not really what I was expecting , definitely worth a try


----------



## Cantdog

Dan you may be able to use a toaster oven....but John doesn't need one....just set the wood out on the deck....simple and free......LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Dan you may be able to use a toaster oven....but John doesn't need one....just set the wood out on the deck....simple and free......LOL!!



Hot as its been,I bet it would work! LOL This pile of wood laying here is cracking real nice! I would think it would have to be sealed some how after you dry it? Even this deer antler will swell and shrink during the summer. Sure wouldn't think it could,but it does! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a Craftsman 3.7 tore apart cleaned up and ready to go back together.Now if that fuel tank would show up I would get it out the door. LOL This is the first one of that type I have been into.Not bad at all to work on! Sure was packed full of chit! LOL I am sure this is its first time apart. They guy bought it back around 1970 something.Clutch cover has been replaced and now the fuel tank and lines.Not bad for old as it is!


----------



## tbone75

The 3.7 is done and ready to go home!  That thing runs darn good!


----------



## tbone75

Now I can get back to my junk. LOL After the break. What it will be? Won't know till I get there. :msp_confused: To many to choose from? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Man,,wish i had time to work on saws,,or play with my wood like Dan..
first thing watered the garden,went to group session,groc store,two loads of trash to dumpster,now on second load of laundry 
now to tear apart a jump starter and fix that,,etc....


----------



## Cantdog

Done work early today....around 90 here today and we were cedar shingling on the lee side in the afternoon sun......phew!!! Laying on my side all morning getting the first couple courses going...cutting around oil fill pipes and sill cocks...using Miabec squared and rebutted clears...really???? Generally these are not to bad shingles...machining done pretty good but the quality of the cedar is always somewhat poor...this batch is poorly machined and the quality worse than I have ever seen...sucks...Then to put the icing on the cake.......I'm laying on my side in the corner measuring down from the soffet to set up the third course and the body of my favorite 25' tape disappears down the 4" in ground drain for the gutters......hmmmm....so I start slowly pulling out the tape......figuring when I get to the end the body will just be able to be pulled up the 2' it was down the pipe. Got to the end and every time I pulled up the body would tip and jamb in the pipe....so I got a stick to reach down the pipe and keep the body from jambing and started to gently pull the tape up....came up to within about a foot of the top and .....snap whrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr the spring broke and the body went down the drain and around a corner:msp_angry::angry2:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Beer thirty came early today...........


----------



## tbone75

Can't believe the prices they want for 009L's in the classifieds! 280.00 and 350.00 ! :msp_scared: I would be happy to sell mine for that kind of money! LOL Just plain nuts I think! Guess I let the couple I had go way to cheap! LOL Wonder what my 2-012s are worth? 4-5 hundred each. :msp_rolleyes: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Man,,wish i had time to work on saws,,or play with my wood like Dan..
> first thing watered the garden,went to group session,groc store,two loads of trash to dumpster,now on second load of laundry
> now to tear apart a jump starter and fix that,,etc....



You ever try out that grinder?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Done work early today....around 90 here today and we were cedar shingling on the lee side in the afternoon sun......phew!!! Laying on my side all morning getting the first couple courses going...cutting around oil fill pipes and sill cocks...using Miabec squared and rebutted clears...really???? Generally these are not to bad shingles...machining done pretty good but the quality of the cedar is always somewhat poor...this batch is poorly machined and the quality worse than I have ever seen...sucks...Then to put the icing on the cake.......I'm laying on my side in the corner measuring down from the soffet to set up the third course and the body of my favorite 25' tape disappears down the 4" in ground drain for the gutters......hmmmm....so I start slowly pulling out the tape......figuring when I get to the end the body will just be able to be pulled up the 2' it was down the pipe. Got to the end and every time I pulled up the body would tip and jamb in the pipe....so I got a stick to reach down the pipe and keep the body from jambing and started to gently pull the tape up....came up to within about a foot of the top and .....snap whrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr the spring broke and the body went down the drain and around a corner:msp_angry::angry2:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Beer thirty came early today...........



Yep! I would have went home too! Hate losing any tools!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yep! I would have went home too! Hate losing any tools!




Well I stihl gotts the blade...went down to the lumber yard to get a new one the same as the old so I'd have spare blade........nosireee....outdated model....all they had was the cheepees and those big Stanley "Fat Max" ones..25', 30' and 35'. Hate the cheepees but don't care for the Fat Max ones for most of what I do or to lug around......then I happened on a Stabila brand tape...never seen any thing but levels of that brand...real good levels too......so I bought one...a 27' one...LOL!!! I guess that for us guys that like a 25 footer but always wish it was a couple feet longer!!! LOLOL!!! Lot of thoughtful features like numbers on both top and bottom of the blade, a moving shock absorber in the base so if the blade retracts to quickly it doesn't break the end off the blade and a little strip of abrasive in the tip so it grabs on to what you're measuring. We'll see well how it lasts but it was only $15.00 for a 27 footer....and it has a 1" wide blade and is about the same size outside as my drain pipe tape.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well I stihl gotts the blade...went down to the lumber yard to get a new one the same as the old so I'd have spare blade........nosireee....outdated model....all they had was the cheepees and those big Stanley "Fat Max" ones..25', 30' and 35'. Hate the cheepees but don't care for the Fat Max ones for most of what I do or to lug around......then I happened on a Stabila brand tape...never seen any thing but levels of that brand...real good levels too......so I bought one...a 27' one...LOL!!! I guess that for us guys that like a 25 footer but always wish it was a couple feet longer!!! LOLOL!!! Lot of thoughtful features like numbers on both top and bottom of the blade, a moving shock absorber in the base so if the blade retracts to quickly it doesn't break the end off the blade and a little strip of abrasive in the tip so it grabs on to what you're measuring. We'll see well how it lasts but it was only $15.00 for a 27 footer....and it has a 1" wide blade and is about the same size outside as my drain pipe tape.....



Sounds like a good tape for the price!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a good tape for the price!



Hope so.....time will tell...pretty good so far.....


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Can't believe the prices they want for 009L's in the classifieds! 280.00 and 350.00 ! :msp_scared: I would be happy to sell mine for that kind of money! LOL Just plain nuts I think! Guess I let the couple I had go way to cheap! LOL Wonder what my 2-012s are worth? 4-5 hundred each. :msp_rolleyes: :hmm3grin2orange:



I seen that. All of his saws are kinda pricey!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a good tape for the price!



I have seen tape measures for them down easters,,at 12 inches the have one footprint,18 in a pic of a stud,,24in,two feetprints,36in,three feetprints


----------



## roncoinc

Whew !!!!
OL spending the nite and kids after lobster feed,,prob good thing..
been cutting up garlic scapes for the dehydrator and cant decide if i cant stand myself or falling in love


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Can't believe the prices they want for 009L's in the classifieds! 280.00 and 350.00 ! :msp_scared: I would be happy to sell mine for that kind of money! LOL Just plain nuts I think! Guess I let the couple I had go way to cheap! LOL Wonder what my 2-012s are worth? 4-5 hundred each. :msp_rolleyes: :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, I saw those after he posted them. Shoot, $350 for a 009L, $275 for an MS250.......blah.....blah........blah. I bought a nice 009L from Tom Coker right before I joined AS for $100........wish I still had it, I could make some money undercutting those guys at $200...........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I have seen tape measures for them down easters,,at 12 inches the have one footprint,18 in a pic of a stud,,24in,two feetprints,36in,three feetprints



That is what they gave me in carpentry school! :hmm3grin2orange: And a hammer too!  I wanted a straight claw so I could pick my nose better! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah, I saw those after he posted them. Shoot, $350 for a 009L, $275 for an MS250.......blah.....blah........blah. I bought a nice 009L from Tom Coker right before I joined AS for $100........wish I still had it, I could make some money undercutting those guys at $200...........



Wish I had the 2 I traded off! LOL Stihl got one,but it stays here!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Whew !!!!
> OL spending the nite and kids after lobster feed,,prob good thing..
> been cutting up garlic scapes for the dehydrator and cant decide if i cant stand myself or falling in love



:bad_smelly: You start eating that stuff,you will run your self out of the house! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I seen that. All of his saws are kinda pricey!!!!



He has a bunch of them in there! All very high I think?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> He has a bunch of them in there! All very high I think?



Regarding the $350 009L........read some of his posts, specifically a thread he started about a 3 saw plan.........it's pretty funny in a dh1984 kind of way.

Found it: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/202625.htm

He posted a week prior to this one about how great his 009L was..........weird?


----------



## diggers_dad

Hey John,

Lookie what I found...

http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/98495-1258.htm#post3740516


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I have seen tape measures for them down easters,,at 12 inches the have one footprint,18 in a pic of a stud,,24in,two feetprints,36in,three feetprints




Yeah in my younger days I used to stay right around the 18 in mark........now I'm down to about 4...4 1/2 toes.....on a good day...


----------



## dancan

Are you guys complaining that Quality tools command high prices ?


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> Are you guys complaining that Quality tools command high prices ?



Nope. Nobody mentioned Husqvarna.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Nope. Nobody mentioned Husqvarna.



:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Lookie what I found...
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/98495-1258.htm#post3740516



Just like the one I put the fuel tank in today! LOL Good running saw!


----------



## dancan

In 5 years time , somewhere in Maine , when the basement leak guys are digging up the drains because of flooding and storm drain backup in heavy rains one guy will be looking at the end of a pipe scratching his head as he says to his buddies '' Look at this guys ! I wonder what pi##ed off carpenter got stiffed on a repair job and how the Hail did he get that in there sideways !!?? '' .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> In 5 years time , somewhere in Maine , when the basement leak guys are digging up the drains because of flooding and storm drain backup in heavy rains one guy will be looking at the end of a pipe scratching his head as he says to his buddies '' Look at this guys ! I wonder what pi##ed off carpenter got stiffed on a repair job and how the Hail did he get that in there sideways !!?? '' .



I was wondering about that? LOL But how the hell can he get it out of there? LOL Just going to be there till it messes something up and they got to dig it up. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I was wondering about that? LOL But how the hell can he get it out of there? LOL Just going to be there till it messes something up and they got to dig it up. LOL



A vac truck can pull it out, have used them to unclog many drains and pipes over the years.


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> Nope. Nobody mentioned Husqvarna.



Nobody. NOBODY. I MEAN *NOBODY* pulled your chain. 

How many times do I have to tell you to stay in the corner and be quiet?


----------



## tbone75

Any spoons today Dancan'tdonuttin? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> Nobody. NOBODY. I MEAN *NOBODY* pulled your chain.
> 
> How many times do I have to tell you to stay in the corner and be quiet?



Wow! Is it the second Thursday of the month already? It seems like it was only a couple of weeks ago when you were in here last..............man how time flies.


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> Wow! Is it the second Thursday of the month already? It seems like it was only a couple of weeks ago when you were in here last..............man how time flies.



Weak and pathetic. Some of us have to work to support our addiction. 

By the way, it's not that I don't check in, I just don't post nonsense like certain people I could point out. 

Flippy caps rule!


----------



## Jon1212

diggers_dad said:


> Weak and pathetic. Some of us have to work to support our addiction.
> 
> By the way, it's not that I don't check in, I just don't post nonsense like certain people I could point out.
> 
> Flippy caps rule!



I hope you don't fall and bump your head getting off your high horse.

I work to support my family, my hobby is always secondary. Which is why I don't own more saws.

You would be more apt to post nonsense if you were funny.................oke:

Does Mason have any saw projects going right now? I'm always on the lookout for saws for that boy.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Weak and pathetic. Some of us have to work to support our addiction.
> 
> By the way, it's not that I don't check in, I just don't post nonsense like certain people I could point out.
> 
> Flippy caps rule!



:msp_razz:


----------



## AU_K2500

CRAP! i got three boxes packed, and "ready" now where did i put the damn tape!? and icould use some more "packing material". guess i gotta run to the store and get some, and mail these out tomorrow. i really need to start keeping all the foam and bubble wrap i get with saws that come here. then its off to take more pictures and post some L65, homeie C5, and SEZAO parts. and post them up. Hope everybody is doing alright this evening.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> :msp_razz:



Flippy Caps, and The Pet Rock seemed like good ideas, but as it turns out they are both totally useless.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Flippy Caps, and The Pet Rock seemed like good ideas, but as it turns out they are both totally useless.



I do like the regular screw in type better!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Any spoons today Dancan'tdonuttin? :msp_rolleyes:



No spoons today , had some ''Runnin' Around'' to do LOL 
I can tell you that crutches are great for finding 1/2'' or better rise in floor tiles , pavement and cement .

Pet Rocks make great paper weights and flippy keep the mix and lube IN the saw :tongue2:.


----------



## AU_K2500

you know how i know huskies are better than stihls....? huskies dont have flippy caps!:msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :bad_smelly: You start eating that stuff,you will run your self out of the house! :msp_ohmy:



Well,,i'll tell ya,,, it taste good and it keeps vampires and stihl's away !! i havent seen either in quite awhile !!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> In 5 years time , somewhere in Maine , when the basement leak guys are digging up the drains because of flooding and storm drain backup in heavy rains one guy will be looking at the end of a pipe scratching his head as he says to his buddies '' Look at this guys ! I wonder what pi##ed off carpenter got stiffed on a repair job and how the Hail did he get that in there sideways !!?? '' .



Yeah...LOL...I thought about that but where as this was just a drain for the gutter downspouts...I don't believe it is tied into the perimeter and cellar drains....or atleast it should not be......:msp_unsure:


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Lookie what I found...
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/98495-1258.htm#post3740516



One of the neat things about the sears/crapsman thing is the first three numbers tells you who made it..
you may want to save this and print it out..

LISTING OF SOURCES BY SOURCE NUMBER
For many products, the first three numbers of the Model Number (usually followed by a decimal point) indicate the actual manufacturer of the product. For instance 316.43234 is a cordless drill built by Ryobi. The following is a partial list of such numbers. 

001 Stevens
002 Lemont Industries
071 Agri-Fab Corp
093 Ametek
002 Lemont Industries
101 Atlas Press Co.
102 Walker Turner
103 Sarlo Power Mower Inc.
106 Whirlpool
108 Covel Mfg. Co.
109 AA Engineering
110 Whirlpool
111 Watson Mfg Co.
112 Parks Tool Co. (Woodworking equipment)
113 Emerson Electric Co.
114 Pioneer Gen-E-Motor
115 Rixon
116 Matsu####a
119 Frigidaire
121 Dille & McGuire
122 Blair Mfg.
123 Yard-Man
128 E.T. Rugg
129 Mono Mfg. Co
131 Rally/Roper Lawn (American Yard Prod.)
133 American Yard Products
135 Skil/Bosch
136 Toro Mfg. Co
137 Rexon
139 Chamberlain
143 Tecumseh (Lauson Power Prod. Co.)
144 Trane
145 Country Manufacturing
147 Village Blacksmith (Div. of McGraw Edison)
149 Amt
150 White Consolidated
153 State Industries
155 Preway
160 Wisconsin Magneto
161 Nakajima
171 Vermont American
174 Caloric
175 Bissell
176 Murata
180 Lambert Corp.
187 White Consolidated
190 Pioneer
198 Whirlpool
202 Gannon Mfg. Co.
204 Iona
214 Bissell
216 Phonemate
217 Eska Outboards
219 MTD
222 Panasonic Video/Audio
225 Outboard by Chrysler/Force
233 Broan
234 Beard-Poulon & Lazy Boy
235 Ingersoll Rand
241 Fimco
247 MTD-Modern Tool and Die (not MID)
250 J.I. Case
253 Gibson (now Frigidare)
256 Emerson Electric
257 Allegretti & Co. & Paramount
264 Emerson Electric
268 Brother International
271 Kioritz Corp. - Echo
274 RCA
278 GE
281 Electro-Aire
283 Thomas Industries
289 Sharp
291 American Lawn Mower
292 Lennox
294 Tunturi
302 IBM
304 Funai
306 Belsaw
312 GTE
315 Ryan
316 Ryobi
317 Makita
319 Hand Tools International
329 Inventa
330 Apple
328 McLane
329 Ametek
334 Commodore
335 Amana
336 Electrolux
340 Necchi
342 York
351 Colovos Co.
253 White Consolidated
355 Roper Outdoor
358 Beaird - Poulan, Inc.
359 Bolens Products Div.
362 General Electric
363 General Electric
365 US Lawn
366 Koss Eletronics
367 AT&T
372 Zeus Generator Co.
374 Diversified Products
378 Omark (Oregon)
380 Moto-Mower, Inc./Subsidiary of Dura Corp.
385 Jamac
387 White Rodgers
390 King-O-Lawn
401 Bissell
410 John Bean Food Mach. & Chem.
415 Char Broil
417 Stover Engine Works
426 Parker Sweeper
445 Melmer
452 AT&T
457 Code-A-Phone
459 Technics
464 Maytag
471 Bionaire
472 Dremel
473 Quincy Compressor
474 Sony
476 Coleman
480 Bose
484 Airtemp
486 Agri-Fab
490 Indiana Steel
498 Didier Mfg. Co.
500 Briggs & Stratton Corp.
502 Murray Ohio
509 Payne
517 Homelite/Jacobsen
521 E Z Rake Co.
523 MGM Technology
534 Clausing Lathe (Former Atlas Press Co.)
536 Western Tool & Stamping (Before AMF Lawn & Garden Div.)
538 AMF and or Murray
549 Midwest Ind
552 Cobra
562 Toshiba
564 Sanyo
565 Sanyo
566 Packard Bell
568 Panasonic
572 Dremel
575 Sharp
576 D & M (now Frigidaire)
580 Generac Corporation
582 Clinton Engine Co.
583 Remington/Desa
586 Panasonic Office Equip.
587 White Consolidated
596 Amana
604 Digital Equipment Co.
610 Ohio Steel Fabrication
613 Consolidated Technologies
619 Arps Corp.
620 Enviro-Research
621 Bryant
622 Kelvinator
625 Ecodyne
626 Magnavox (Philips)
628 White Consolidated
629 Jenn-Air
636 Echo
639 King-O-Lawn
640 Cerwin Vega
647 Roper
651 O.M.C. Dist. (also Standard Eng.)
654 Mott
663 Air Cap Industries
665 Whirlpool
666 Kitchenaid
668 Echowater
678 Vac Appliances, LTD
680 Generac
683 Philco (Italy)
704 Royal
705 Canon
716 H.H.Scott/Emerson
719 Tappan
721 LG Electronics
723 Yamaha
733 Fairbanks Morse
739 Onan
745 0 & R Engines
747 Litton
757 Brinly-Hardy Co., Inc.
758 Emerson Electric
761 Whirlpool
767 Marvel
768 Technics (Matsu####a)
769 Mercury Clutch Division
773 Marantz
775 Johnson
778 Comet Industries
785 General Power (Magna America Corp.)
789 DefiAnce
790 Frigid Ire
791 Tappan
793 Ford
798 Speed King
802 Baker Mfg Co.
809 AMF
815 Daewoo
831 Welso Inc/U.T.S.
832 Xerox
835 Roper
840 Friedrich
842 Haban Mfg.
846 Epson
850 Whirlpool (Chambers?)
854 White Farm Equipment Corp. (formerly Oliver
855 ILG
860 Eureka Company
864 Zenith
867 Climette
871 Smith Corona
879 Rheem/Rudd
900 Black and Decker
911 General Electric
917 Roper Corp. (American Yard Prod.
919 DeVilbiss
922 Original Tractor Cab Co.
923 Hewlett Packard
934 Century Mfg Co.
937 Sunbeam (now Air Cap Ind.)
950 Laser (V-TECH)
960 Caloric
973 Ryobi
987 Troy Bilt/Garden Way
988 Kubota
989 McCullogh
990 Ford
991 Lawnboy
2018 Furnas Electric (Reversing Switch)
7075 Prestolite Battery
7287 Emerson Electric
7296 Emerson Electric


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,i'll tell ya,,, it taste good and it keeps vampires and stihl's away !! i havent seen either in quite awhile !!



It does taste good!


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Nobody. NOBODY. I MEAN *NOBODY* pulled your chain.
> 
> How many times do I have to tell you to stay in the corner and be quiet?



Throw him a bone or a biskit and maybe he will keep quiet ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> One of the neat things about the sears/crapsman thing is the first three numbers tells you who made it..
> you may want to save this and print it out..
> 
> LISTING OF SOURCES BY SOURCE NUMBER
> For many products, the first three numbers of the Model Number (usually followed by a decimal point) indicate the actual manufacturer of the product. For instance 316.43234 is a cordless drill built by Ryobi. The following is a partial list of such numbers.
> 
> 001 Stevens
> 002 Lemont Industries
> 071 Agri-Fab Corp
> 093 Ametek
> 002 Lemont Industries
> 101 Atlas Press Co.
> 102 Walker Turner
> 103 Sarlo Power Mower Inc.
> 106 Whirlpool
> 108 Covel Mfg. Co.
> 109 AA Engineering
> 110 Whirlpool
> 111 Watson Mfg Co.
> 112 Parks Tool Co. (Woodworking equipment)
> 113 Emerson Electric Co.
> 114 Pioneer Gen-E-Motor
> 115 Rixon
> 116 Matsu####a
> 119 Frigidaire
> 121 Dille & McGuire
> 122 Blair Mfg.
> 123 Yard-Man
> 128 E.T. Rugg
> 129 Mono Mfg. Co
> 131 Rally/Roper Lawn (American Yard Prod.)
> 133 American Yard Products
> 135 Skil/Bosch
> 136 Toro Mfg. Co
> 137 Rexon
> 139 Chamberlain
> 143 Tecumseh (Lauson Power Prod. Co.)
> 144 Trane
> 145 Country Manufacturing
> 147 Village Blacksmith (Div. of McGraw Edison)
> 149 Amt
> 150 White Consolidated
> 153 State Industries
> 155 Preway
> 160 Wisconsin Magneto
> 161 Nakajima
> 171 Vermont American
> 174 Caloric
> 175 Bissell
> 176 Murata
> 180 Lambert Corp.
> 187 White Consolidated
> 190 Pioneer
> 198 Whirlpool
> 202 Gannon Mfg. Co.
> 204 Iona
> 214 Bissell
> 216 Phonemate
> 217 Eska Outboards
> 219 MTD
> 222 Panasonic Video/Audio
> 225 Outboard by Chrysler/Force
> 233 Broan
> 234 Beard-Poulon & Lazy Boy
> 235 Ingersoll Rand
> 241 Fimco
> 247 MTD-Modern Tool and Die (not MID)
> 250 J.I. Case
> 253 Gibson (now Frigidare)
> 256 Emerson Electric
> 257 Allegretti & Co. & Paramount
> 264 Emerson Electric
> 268 Brother International
> 271 Kioritz Corp. - Echo
> 274 RCA
> 278 GE
> 281 Electro-Aire
> 283 Thomas Industries
> 289 Sharp
> 291 American Lawn Mower
> 292 Lennox
> 294 Tunturi
> 302 IBM
> 304 Funai
> 306 Belsaw
> 312 GTE
> 315 Ryan
> 316 Ryobi
> 317 Makita
> 319 Hand Tools International
> 329 Inventa
> 330 Apple
> 328 McLane
> 329 Ametek
> 334 Commodore
> 335 Amana
> 336 Electrolux
> 340 Necchi
> 342 York
> 351 Colovos Co.
> 253 White Consolidated
> 355 Roper Outdoor
> 358 Beaird - Poulan, Inc.
> 359 Bolens Products Div.
> 362 General Electric
> 363 General Electric
> 365 US Lawn
> 366 Koss Eletronics
> 367 AT&T
> 372 Zeus Generator Co.
> 374 Diversified Products
> 378 Omark (Oregon)
> 380 Moto-Mower, Inc./Subsidiary of Dura Corp.
> 385 Jamac
> 387 White Rodgers
> 390 King-O-Lawn
> 401 Bissell
> 410 John Bean Food Mach. & Chem.
> 415 Char Broil
> 417 Stover Engine Works
> 426 Parker Sweeper
> 445 Melmer
> 452 AT&T
> 457 Code-A-Phone
> 459 Technics
> 464 Maytag
> 471 Bionaire
> 472 Dremel
> 473 Quincy Compressor
> 474 Sony
> 476 Coleman
> 480 Bose
> 484 Airtemp
> 486 Agri-Fab
> 490 Indiana Steel
> 498 Didier Mfg. Co.
> 500 Briggs & Stratton Corp.
> 502 Murray Ohio
> 509 Payne
> 517 Homelite/Jacobsen
> 521 E Z Rake Co.
> 523 MGM Technology
> 534 Clausing Lathe (Former Atlas Press Co.)
> 536 Western Tool & Stamping (Before AMF Lawn & Garden Div.)
> 538 AMF and or Murray
> 549 Midwest Ind
> 552 Cobra
> 562 Toshiba
> 564 Sanyo
> 565 Sanyo
> 566 Packard Bell
> 568 Panasonic
> 572 Dremel
> 575 Sharp
> 576 D & M (now Frigidaire)
> 580 Generac Corporation
> 582 Clinton Engine Co.
> 583 Remington/Desa
> 586 Panasonic Office Equip.
> 587 White Consolidated
> 596 Amana
> 604 Digital Equipment Co.
> 610 Ohio Steel Fabrication
> 613 Consolidated Technologies
> 619 Arps Corp.
> 620 Enviro-Research
> 621 Bryant
> 622 Kelvinator
> 625 Ecodyne
> 626 Magnavox (Philips)
> 628 White Consolidated
> 629 Jenn-Air
> 636 Echo
> 639 King-O-Lawn
> 640 Cerwin Vega
> 647 Roper
> 651 O.M.C. Dist. (also Standard Eng.)
> 654 Mott
> 663 Air Cap Industries
> 665 Whirlpool
> 666 Kitchenaid
> 668 Echowater
> 678 Vac Appliances, LTD
> 680 Generac
> 683 Philco (Italy)
> 704 Royal
> 705 Canon
> 716 H.H.Scott/Emerson
> 719 Tappan
> 721 LG Electronics
> 723 Yamaha
> 733 Fairbanks Morse
> 739 Onan
> 745 0 & R Engines
> 747 Litton
> 757 Brinly-Hardy Co., Inc.
> 758 Emerson Electric
> 761 Whirlpool
> 767 Marvel
> 768 Technics (Matsu####a)
> 769 Mercury Clutch Division
> 773 Marantz
> 775 Johnson
> 778 Comet Industries
> 785 General Power (Magna America Corp.)
> 789 DefiAnce
> 790 Frigid Ire
> 791 Tappan
> 793 Ford
> 798 Speed King
> 802 Baker Mfg Co.
> 809 AMF
> 815 Daewoo
> 831 Welso Inc/U.T.S.
> 832 Xerox
> 835 Roper
> 840 Friedrich
> 842 Haban Mfg.
> 846 Epson
> 850 Whirlpool (Chambers?)
> 854 White Farm Equipment Corp. (formerly Oliver
> 855 ILG
> 860 Eureka Company
> 864 Zenith
> 867 Climette
> 871 Smith Corona
> 879 Rheem/Rudd
> 900 Black and Decker
> 911 General Electric
> 917 Roper Corp. (American Yard Prod.
> 919 DeVilbiss
> 922 Original Tractor Cab Co.
> 923 Hewlett Packard
> 934 Century Mfg Co.
> 937 Sunbeam (now Air Cap Ind.)
> 950 Laser (V-TECH)
> 960 Caloric
> 973 Ryobi
> 987 Troy Bilt/Garden Way
> 988 Kubota
> 989 McCullogh
> 990 Ford
> 991 Lawnboy
> 2018 Furnas Electric (Reversing Switch)
> 7075 Prestolite Battery
> 7287 Emerson Electric
> 7296 Emerson Electric



Great info Ron! Thanks


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Wow! Is it the second Thursday of the month already? It seems like it was only a couple of weeks ago when you were in here last..............man how time flies.



He shows up every 28 days for about a week


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He shows up every 28 days for about a week



:msp_ohmy: :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> I hope you don't fall and bump your head getting off your high horse.
> 
> I work to support my family, my hobby is always secondary. Which is why I don't own more saws.
> 
> You would be more apt to post nonsense if you were funny.................oke:
> 
> Does Mason have any saw projects going right now? I'm always on the lookout for saws for that boy.



I hope you dont work as a comedian ,, or in any way using your wit or your kids will be holding your place in the bread line !! LOL !!!!
if you cant get more saws for YOURSELF how you gonna get any for another kid ??


----------



## AU_K2500

you guys are being rough this evening.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> CRAP! i got three boxes packed, and "ready" now where did i put the damn tape!? and icould use some more "packing material". guess i gotta run to the store and get some, and mail these out tomorrow. i really need to start keeping all the foam and bubble wrap i get with saws that come here. then its off to take more pictures and post some L65, homeie C5, and SEZAO parts. and post them up. Hope everybody is doing alright this evening.



Oh,,we are doing well,,takes about an hour for the meds to kick in


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Flippy Caps, and The Pet Rock seemed like good ideas, but as it turns out they are both totally useless.



You know Jon,,a creamsickle colored pet rock may be a good idea !!
would start the same and cut as much with less effort !! LOL !


----------



## dancan

I see LP down there , did you get that secret deal that you couldn't talk about or is it still a secret ?


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> you guys are being rough this evening.




Naw....just Ron...he's all hopped up on fresh garlic tonight...last night it was bottom bugs and he went the other way and crashed in his chair.........LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You know Jon,,a creamsickle colored pet rock may be a good idea !!
> would start the same and cut as much with less effort !! LOL !




Considerably cheeper too......


(secondary thought) And if it wasn't powerful enough you simply mod it by tying it to the end of a stick...trippling the output atleast...


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Great info Ron! Thanks



Look up the number on the last one you just did ??


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> you guys are being rough this evening.



You looking for a fight ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Look up the number on the last one you just did ??



Already knew it was a Poolin. LOL But looked any way!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You looking for a fight ???



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Naw....just Ron...he's all hopped up on fresh garlic tonight...last night it was bottom bugs and he went the other way and crashed in his chair.........LOL!!



Oh man,,that was quite a night last nite,lean to the right,lean to the left,lean foreward,lean back,lean this way,lean that way,,not easy to do when laying in bed on your back trying to compensate for the swells !! 
i find i need at least three days a week on the water to get back in shape.
and here i am with a yard full of boats and NONE of them getting wet,,you seen them !!


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> I hope you don't fall and bump your head getting off your high horse.
> 
> I work to support my family, my hobby is always secondary. Which is why I don't own more saws.
> 
> You would be more apt to post nonsense if you were funny.................oke:
> 
> Does Mason have any saw projects going right now? I'm always on the lookout for saws for that boy.



That was mean!



roncoinc said:


> He shows up every 28 days for about a week



Ouch! 



AU_K2500 said:


> you guys are being rough this evening.



It's the "fight" thread. No sissies allowed.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,that was quite a night last nite,lean to the right,lean to the left,lean foreward,lean back,lean this way,lean that way,,not easy to do when laying in bed on your back trying to compensate for the swells !!
> i find i need at least three days a week on the water to get back in shape.
> and here i am with a yard full of boats and NONE of them getting wet,,you seen them !!



Why were you in bed? You was suppose to be fishing!


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> Does Mason have any saw projects going right now? I'm always on the lookout for saws for that boy.



He is currently honing his skills with a .22 rifle, trying desperately to convince me that ALL 9 year old boys should have red dot optics on their rifles. 

He and I did some wood cutting last Saturday, a little storm took out some trees at my dad's place. He had to do an inventory of his saws when we got back. The Poulan you sent him is complete and running as well as his original Homelite 330. He has a little top handle Poulan to work on and a 33 cc Homelite Ranger. He reminded me to only order "danger chain" if any saws needed new chains.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> He is currently honing his skills with a .22 rifle, trying desperately to convince me that ALL 9 year old boys should have red dot optics on their rifles.
> 
> He and I did some wood cutting last Saturday, a little storm took out some trees at my dad's place. He had to do an inventory of his saws when we got back. The Poulan you sent him is complete and running as well as his original Homelite 330. He has a little top handle Poulan to work on and a 33 cc Homelite Ranger. He reminded me to only order "danger chain" if any saws needed new chains.



Got my first .22 when I was 10.Still have it too! LOL No scopes till he masters open sights! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Why were you in bed? You was suppose to be fishing!



Fished all day !!

the rckin and rollin laste most of the night !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Fished all day !!
> 
> the rckin and rollin laste most of the night !!



Never bothered me? Fished all day several times in Fla. then slept on my Aunts house boat every night! Some of the best sleep I ever had!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,that was quite a night last nite,lean to the right,lean to the left,lean foreward,lean back,lean this way,lean that way,,not easy to do when laying in bed on your back trying to compensate for the swells !!
> i find i need at least three days a week on the water to get back in shape.
> and here i am with a yard full of boats and NONE of them getting wet,,you seen them !!




Well it costs alot to put a boat in the water...one that you'd dare go outside in anyway.....my Seaway is stihl on the trailer........heard a loud noise about that earlier today...I looked towards where the sounds came from and I held out my hand, palm up......she say "what's that for"...I say "this needs to be full of pics of dead presidents before that boat goes in the water".........she's bartending a catering job tonight.......and I gotts anew tape too....good day overall...LOL!!! And stihl drinkin free beer from last Fri. FILS party!!!! HeHeHe!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Fished all day !!
> 
> the rckin and rollin laste most of the night !!



Sissy! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well it costs alot to put a boat in the water...one that you'd dare go outside in anyway.....my Seaway is stihl on the trailer........heard a loud noise about that earlier today...I looked towards where the sounds came from and I held out my hand, palm up......she say "what's that for"...I say "this needs to be full of pics of dead presidents before that boat goes in the water".........she's bartending a catering job tonight.......and I gotts anew tape too....good day overall...LOL!!! And stihl drinkin free beer from last Fri. FILS party!!!! HeHeHe!!!



Got it made don't you!


----------



## dancan

The scuba instructor called and I got lessons first thing in the am early so I might be a little late , he said we were going to pick up litter on the sea floor and said sumthin' 'bout a container of Whosekavarna's not bein' any good for a mooring 'cause all of the plastic .
Hmmm , I guess a pet rock would be better .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Got it made don't you!



Yep chittin in high cotton...can't beat free beer!!!!! LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The scuba instructor called and I got lessons first thing in the am early so I might be a little late , he said we were going to pick up litter on the sea floor and said sumthin' 'bout a container of Whosekavarna's not bein' any good for a mooring 'cause all of the plastic .
> Hmmm , I guess a pet rock would be better .



You are up real late! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well it costs alot to put a boat in the water...one that you'd dare go outside in anyway.....my Seaway is stihl on the trailer........heard a loud noise about that earlier today...I looked towards where the sounds came from and I held out my hand, palm up......she say "what's that for"...I say "this needs to be full of pics of dead presidents before that boat goes in the water".........she's bartending a catering job tonight.......and I gotts anew tape too....good day overall...LOL!!! And stihl drinkin free beer from last Fri. FILS party!!!! HeHeHe!!!



I got TWO 140hp 6 cyl chevys in front of OMC's waiting to go 
them old iron dukes put out some tourque !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep chittin in high cotton...can't beat free beer!!!!! LOL!!



Now how would a Mainer know anything bout cotton? That is down in the Marc & Mark area! :msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The scuba instructor called and I got lessons first thing in the am early so I might be a little late , he said we were going to pick up litter on the sea floor and said sumthin' 'bout a container of Whosekavarna's not bein' any good for a mooring 'cause all of the plastic .
> Hmmm , I guess a pet rock would be better .



You should be over on the West coast, lots of flotsom coming ashore, orange plastic saws float don`t they.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The scuba instructor called and I got lessons first thing in the am early so I might be a little late , he said we were going to pick up litter on the sea floor and said sumthin' 'bout a container of Whosekavarna's not bein' any good for a mooring 'cause all of the plastic .
> Hmmm , I guess a pet rock would be better .




You musta got a half rate on scuba classes......only needing one flipper and all......I like economy!!!

And I'm not talkin Upper and Lower Economy....though there is a cabin I stay at there occasionally....and I do like that too.....but I digress.......


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> The scuba instructor called and I got lessons first thing in the am early so I might be a little late , he said we were going to pick up litter on the sea floor and said sumthin' 'bout a container of Whosekavarna's not bein' any good for a mooring 'cause all of the plastic .
> Hmmm , I guess a pet rock would be better .



Your early mornin scuba lessons are going to be how long you can stay beneath the sheets holding the lumps on the mattress down !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You should be over on the West coast, lots of flotsom coming ashore, orange plastic saws float don`t they.




Yeah true....but I think all you'd find over would be Shindawas......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You musta got a half rate on scuba classes......only needing one flipper and all......I like economy!!!
> 
> And I'm not talkin Upper and Lower Economy....though there is a cabin I stay at there occasionally....and I do like that too.....but I digress.......



Economy Mtn?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your early mornin scuba lessons are going to be how long you can stay beneath the sheets holding the lumps on the mattress down !!



Up this late he may be diving till noon! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah true....but I think all you'd find over would be Shindawas......



Well if orange saws float, then they is not good even for a boat anchor, guess wheel chocks are more useful....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Economy Mtn?



I think so but I stay right on the Bay of Fundy...about halfway between Truro and Parrsboro kinda by Five Islands Prov. Park.....very nice area to explore....tide goes out to expose 5 miles of flats right there!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I think so but I stay right on the Bay of Fundy...about halfway between Truro and Parrsboro kinda by Five Islands Prov. Park.....very nice area to explore....tide goes out to expose 5 miles of flats right there!!!



Some nice islands and rock outcrops out there also, I have found some nice colored ametyst crystals in that area.


----------



## Cantdog

Looks like your buddy is back Jerry........Oooppss I spilled some red paint.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Looks like your buddy is back Jerry........Oooppss I spilled some red paint.....



I tried but was out of bullets!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some nice islands and rock outcrops out there also, I have found some nice colored ametyst crystals in that area.



Yep I like that whole area from Truro to Adovcate Harbor.....very stunning!! I think went to a beach that was supposed to have many crystals but we didn't find much. We've been to the fossil cliffs at Joggins twice....now that is a very strange place indeed!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep I like that whole area from Truro to Adovcate Harbor.....very stunning!! I think went to a beach that was supposed to have many crystals but we didn't find much. We've been to the fossil cliffs at Joggins twice....now that is a very strange place indeed!!!!



My BIL and SIL live very close to the Fossil cliffs, I have been on the beach below the cliffs many times. I have plenty of the fossil bearing stone at home, we used to be allowed to pick it up many years ago but that has come to an end nowadays.


----------



## AU_K2500

Got the boxes all taped up.

I sure know about chitting in cotton....fresh cottons feels good on my arse! 

Matter of fact I am looking for a fight....shorty


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it up, night all.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up, night all.



Night Jerry


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> My BIL and SIL live very close to the Fossil cliffs, I have been on the beach below the cliffs many times. I have plenty of the fossil bearing stone at home, we used to be allowed to pick it up many years ago but that has come to an end nowadays.



Has it?? The last time we were there you could take fossil bearing stones....I did anyway...opps!! Busted......that is one place that I would not want to be at high tide!!!!! And the cliffs are ...what 7 miles long!!! You could not wear a big enough hardhat!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up, night all.



Nite Jerry.Time for me too.


----------



## tbone75

Good thing I stayed up just a little longer.Caught a coon right by my berry patch! LOL Now I am going to bed! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers sleeping the day away! Hope I can get a little more sleep?


----------



## RandyMac

Sleep is under rated.


----------



## little possum

Yep, underrated.


----------



## Cantdog

Rise and chine Kiddoes.......that ZZZZlackerzzz hat is non-becoming on you.....Com'on Act Alive!!!


----------



## RandyMac

I wish you were closer Robin, so I could choke that rooster crow out of you.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> I wish you were closer Robin, so I could choke that rooster crow out of you.




LOL Aw c'mon the suns up over here already........but ya know it isn't up as early as it was a month ago.

Speakin of up-and-at'em...from what I'm seeing on the news you'll be in beachcombers heaven pretty soon...wish I was closer..but probably wouldn't seem so good if I was there. They've cleaned up the ocean on my side to the point where there is not much to be found these days except escaped fishing/lobster gear and 1 qt oil bottles......


----------



## RandyMac

Yep, there should be a bunch of crap washing up this winter, too bad most of it is garbage, our beaches are pretty clean.


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> Sleep is under rated.





little possum said:


> Yep, underrated.



I have no complaints about it LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Dan....back from the scuba lesson so soon??? Oh...that's right you're an hr ahead....


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Dan...don't know if you've seen it or not yet but go over to the "Photos Courtesty of Bailey's Face Book Page". Check out the pics of Jerry Beranek.....his right foot......in that whole block of pics. See you guys can stihl have a life after injury, cutting brush....but I bet he stihl can't make a spoon for chit.....


----------



## dancan

The scuba lesson's were cancelled , the Cast Iron Pirates got all the litter cleaned up , I hear China was buying back all their plastic and also needed a bit of aluminium .
Where are these photos you talk about and I'll have you know that if I tie up the safety on the handle I can mow the lawn .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Has it?? The last time we were there you could take fossil bearing stones....I did anyway...opps!! Busted......that is one place that I would not want to be at high tide!!!!! And the cliffs are ...what 7 miles long!!! You could not wear a big enough hardhat!!!



The fossil cliffs are now under Federal juristiction , they have built a museum and interperative center out there and have introduced all kinds of new rules and limitations on people going to the beach and cliffs. Last time I was there you could still take a few samples of stone off the beach if it was found below the high tide line but I do believe that was stopped and no removal of anything found out there is allowed any more.It will have to fit in your pocket or cooler if you take out one with you. Far as I know there is not security there to stop you, just signage.....LOL
I have scaled most of the high cliffs along the Bay of Fundy, Cape Split is the place I like the most and have scaled the cliffs out there with full climbing gear many times. That was back in the day when I could trust my grip to hold my unsupported body weight with just one hand, I could not trust that grip today hanging 200-300' above the floor.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The fossil cliffs are now under Federal juristiction , they have built a museum and interperative center out there and have introduced all kinds of new rules and limitations on people going to the beach and cliffs. Last time I was there you could still take a few samples of stone off the beach if it was found below the high tide line but I do believe that was stopped and no removal of anything found out there is allowed any more.It will have to fit in your pocket or cooler if you take out one with you. Far as I know there is not security there to stop you, just signage.....LOL
> I have scaled most of the high cliffs along the Bay of Fundy, Cape Split is the place I like the most and have scaled the cliffs out there with full climbing gear many times. That was back in the day when I could trust my grip to hold my unsupported body weight with just one hand, I could not trust that grip today hanging 200-300' above the floor.



I guess that's the same as it was last time I was there...I been to the museum a couple of times and met the old guy and his grandaughter that founded the place. Very interesting guy to talk with once he finds you have more than a passing interest in geologic formations. I think he was lobbying to get Joggins listed as a World Heritage Site last time we spoke. 
Pretty dangerous place Joggins is, with stuff scaling off the cliff face constantly...anything from marble sized to pickup truck size....all the time. I 've seen fossil hunters right up under the face at the bottom.....no place for me thank you just the same.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The scuba lesson's were cancelled , the Cast Iron Pirates got all the litter cleaned up , I hear China was buying back all their plastic and also needed a bit of aluminium .
> Where are these photos you talk about and I'll have you know that if I tie up the safety on the handle I can mow the lawn .



Right in the cahainsaw forum...thread listed just as I typed it above.......cool old photos..I've seen some before but not all the ones posted so far...


----------



## dancan

Yup , funny looking boot , sure doesn't match the left .


----------



## RandyMac

A prime example of working hurt, we all did it, you just gritted it out and dragged yer sorry ass to work.
I bucked logs for three hours with a broken collarbone and separated shoulder and caught flak from a ancient landingman, because he had to start my saw.


----------



## tbone75

Morning again guys. LOL Finally got to sleep a little.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Morning again guys. LOL Finally got to sleep a little.



You're late , we're all done and going home for the day .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You're late , we're all done and going home for the day .



Well fine then,you do that ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

A nice P51 with a 20'' blade just went up forsale 150.00$$ .


----------



## tbone75

There is a nice 120si on fleabay right now too! But its going high!


----------



## tbone75

Took a little walk.Not doing very well so far,rain is moving in for the weekend! Sure need it,but it sure make me hurt! LOL Trying to decide what saw to work on today? May have some Eecos coming soon! 3-330t's to make something out of.Working on a trade right now. Think one is on the way now.It got toasted a little in a fire. LOL Seem like nice little saws?


----------



## tbone75

Wonder where Papa Smurf is today? I don't think he could sleep in this long?


----------



## dancan

Burnt up saws LOL 
Isn't that what you do with EeKo's ?? Putem on a stick and roast them over an open fire ?
Well , I'm off to axe out a Kuksa/Spoon/Scoop/Bowl or kindling .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Burnt up saws LOL
> Isn't that what you do with EeKo's ?? Putem on a stick and roast them over an open fire ?
> Well , I'm off to axe out a Kuksa/Spoon/Scoop/Bowl or kindling .



Watch your fingers and toes! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Middle of page 3 again ! Dancan'tdonuttin is FIRED ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

Sure it is , just like a Horseshttskavarna make good saws LOL

Well , I sat "Out There'' , musta been 100F+ in the sun with no breeze , I think I'll have to rotate my shed 180 degrees .
One of the local stations said that intown was 104 with the humidex , I'm glad I'n not in town LOL


----------



## Cantdog

So you guys are getting this too?? Hope you got that AC spooled up good Dan.....Early quitting day again today to hot to cedar shingle in the corner after the afternoon sun comes around and gets in there....another Beer 30 day comes early.......TGIF and I gotts lotsa FREE beer......Wheeeee!!!!!!!


May even go swimin with the wimin.......I'm loathin the clothin........


----------



## dancan

John , if you worn't such a slug and figured out how to make some of these , I'd be your bestess friend LOL 

Custom Knives and Modern Bushcrafting tools by Dorset Woodland Blades

He's only doing stock removal .


----------



## dancan

Jerry , you around this weekend ? I've got to raid your unseasoned firewood pile LOL .


----------



## dancan

Yes Robin , the heat has finally made it up here , definitely not sawing weather .
Well , it looks like a run to the beer store is needed because this cold sweet tea just isn't cutting it .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Jerry , you around this weekend ? I've got to raid your unseasoned firewood pile LOL .



I believe I will be, I had planned on going up the lake to the camp again but due to the forecasted high temps and humidity my wife does not want to go now. I may take a trip out to the island instead.There is plenty of wood over there in the piles, some nice big white birch just cut down last winter, some from a year or so ago. Plenty of yellow birch, beech, maple and softwood like pine and hemlock.


----------



## AU_K2500

You guys are a bunch of weiners.......errr I mean whiners. Actually, both are fitting come to think of it


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> You guys are a bunch of weiners.......errr I mean whiners. Actually, both are fitting come to think of it




Really??? I can't wait to hear the whining when you get 2 inches of snow next winter and get your car gets run into by 5 people just trying to get home on their 3/4 worn out "All Season Radials" there "Sparky Marky"........LOL!!!!


----------



## dancan

Whining ! Who's whining ? I'm not whining .
It's 90+ ''Out There'' , it's 60 in here , the wife just brought me a beer and she's ''Out There'' BBQing supper , I might have my foot in a cast (or not) but I'm whining .


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Really??? I can't wait to hear the whining when you get 2 inches of snow next winter and get your car gets run into by 5 people just trying to get home on their 3/4 worn out "All Season Radials" there "Sparky Marky"........LOL!!!!



That's the great part. If it snows more than 1/4 inch...everything shuts down, no work.


----------



## dancan

Now ''Oh My Flowers !!!'' John might be whining .


----------



## dancan

Ha ! New meds and beer , let's see how this works out LOL 
Get me my FS550 !!!! I'll thake care of Jehon's flowers LOL !


----------



## dancan

Ron , where's that new pool of your's ? I just bought a new pocket knife and I need to see if it's sharp .


----------



## dancan

Well LP , where's the secret pics ?


----------



## dancan

I got the ''scowl'' on the ''Go check the Island to see if it's stihl there'' suggestion .


----------



## little possum

Secret pics of what? Thought I posted the 2 saws in here. A yellar one, and a orange one..


----------



## dancan

Sumthin' 'bout a deal with some stuff , can't remember and how'd I miss pic's of the sawz ?


----------



## tbone75

I am whooped! Got the splitter all done but the wiring. Can't get it right? Keeps blowing the fuse. I just have no idea how to wire this sucker up? Found the harness,but something is stihl not right.Going to rob the wires off the other splitter to see what happens? The back is very POed at me! But its almost done and ready to split soon as my Nephew brings me some oil.


----------



## tbone75

Just found out about Sunfish knives! WOW !!!!!! Makes mine look like chit! LOL He is very very good!


----------



## tbone75

Where the hell is Ron? Haven't seen him all day?


----------



## little possum

There ya go pal. 

I need to make a cleanout of the shop oneday, and gonna snap a pic of the mahogony scraps if you and John are interested in a few maybe


----------



## dancan

Take an ohm meter to the circuit that blows fuses , it will show 0 ohms , trace that wire back till you find where it is connected to ground and it shouldn't be .


----------



## dancan

Well LP , what was the secret ?

That Yellow saw is some nice but that other saw just don't look right .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Take an ohm meter to the circuit that blows fuses , it will show 0 ohms , trace that wire back till you find where it is connected to ground and it shouldn't be .



My problem is I did away with a bunch of wires for the safety switches LOL


----------



## dancan

Stihl should not be a problem , power comes from the hot side , the test light will show you that after the fuse is blown , follow the other end , it will have contact to ground somewhere .


----------



## tbone75

What is that yeller saw?


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I got the ''scowl'' on the ''Go check the Island to see if it's stihl there'' suggestion .



whad'ya missplace?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Stihl should not be a problem , power comes from the hot side , the test light will show you that after the fuse is blown , follow the other end , it will have contact to ground somewhere .



Not hard to follow.Goes from the switch to the motor inside some where? Could be something inside the motor? I never had it running before I put it on the splitter.


----------



## AU_K2500

hey john, 
I got a box with your name on it....thats funny, its a loooong way from home!
thanks again, now just wainting on Jacks.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> whad'ya missplace?



The island .



tbone75 said:


> Not hard to follow.Goes from the switch to the motor inside some where? Could be something inside the motor? I never had it running before I put it on the splitter.



If it blows the fuse and you don't want to trace the wire , put a nail in it's place and the magic smoke will reveal all .


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey john,
> I got a box with your name on it....thats funny, its a loooong way from home!
> thanks again, now just wainting on Jacks.



That got there fast!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The island .
> 
> 
> 
> If it blows the fuse and you don't want to trace the wire , put a nail in it's place and the magic smoke will reveal all .



Yea! Up in smoke! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

Hey LP ! That other saw really don't look right , sumthen' looks really not right 'bout it , are you sure that saw is right ?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Yea! Up in smoke! :msp_scared:



Just follow the charcoal covered wire and the short will be at the end of it ....................Or , use an Ohm meter . Easy Peasy , 6 beer and the new magic happy pills and I could stihl trace it out .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just follow the charcoal covered wire and the short will be at the end of it ....................Or , use an Ohm meter . Easy Peasy , 6 beer and the new magic happy pills and I could stihl trace it out .



Guess I will pull the flywheel to find out?


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> Well LP , what was the secret ?
> 
> That Yellow saw is some nice but that other saw just don't look right .





dancan said:


> Hey LP ! That other saw really don't look right , sumthen' looks really not right 'bout it , are you sure that saw is right ?



I had to "like" both of these comments just so I could "unlike" them...........:msp_angry:


----------



## dancan

There ! I did the same to yours ! Stihl sumthin' up with that other saw , sumtjen just do't looh quite ritgh ! Hey I think there's something's going on with these new happy pills and beer ??


----------



## dancan

I think I'll put the knives away away and plat with some sandpaper .


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> There ! I did the same to yours ! Stihl sumthin' up with that other saw , sumtjen just do't looh quite ritgh ! Hey I think there's something's going on with these new happy pills and beer ??



Mixing Labatt's Blue Label with your Norco's huh?


Dan,
That sticker on your pill bottle that says "Warning! Alcohol may intensify the effect of this medication", is just that a "Warning". Apparently you interpreted it as a "challenge".


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> My problem is I did away with a bunch of wires for the safety switches LOL



Of course you did!!! LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey LP ! That other saw really don't look right , sumthen' looks really not right 'bout it , are you sure that saw is right ?




You're right.....I think it's supposed to look like this.......


Chainsaw Air Injection Demonstration Husqvarna/Stihl - YouTube


----------



## Jon1212

Dan,
Here's my new favorite brand of beer, I think you might enjoy it as well......:msp_biggrin:

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=244975&stc=1&d=1342221977


----------



## dancan

I'll be up there as soon as I have some extra cash for the tickets to tip a couple .
Jehon wouldn't understand , he'd be looking for sweet tea or MountainDew .

Robin , get up to speed man an drimk some more beer to fimetune them spidey senses , the sparky thing on my 2171 is at an angle , mot uo an dwn like the pic .


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> I'll be up there as soon as I have some extra cash for the tickets to tip a couple .
> Jehon wouldn't understand , he'd be looking for sweet tea or MountainDew .
> 
> Robin , get up to speed man an drimk some more beer to fimetune them spidey senses , the sparky thing on my 2171 is at an angle , mot uo an dwn like the pic .



I really hope your wife has taken away your keys.


----------



## dancan

Knees ??? I hvv a broke tib/fib/kankle , carz k . hve spre kez


----------



## dancan

PZ:
de dox sed nutin boutdrikin ber


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Knees ??? I hvv a broke tib/fib/kankle , carz k . hve spre kez




LOLOL!!!! Yeah butt ya can't pooch de clutch You no about dubbl crutchin sos to chift smooth rite????


----------



## dancan

Yur rite


----------



## dancan

Well , what about the sparkplug ?


----------



## dancan

Hmmm. evre one gn slep ?


----------



## Cantdog

Naw...went back and looked closer.........it say it "Special" right on the recoil......I tink chees de Hemi me...Eh???


----------



## little possum

Super Pro 125C John, and all original as far as we know. I posted a couple other pics in the Mac thread.

And Dan, the 365 is just right supposedly... 2 piece head, and a big ol honkin Tilly carb. Hasnt had fuel in it since it came down south..

Alright bedtime, see you slackers at 4


----------



## dancan

I dunt now but I thikns her ize r to clos togeder . Shez not rite .


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Super Pro 125C John, and all original as far as we know. I posted a couple other pics in the Mac thread.
> 
> And Dan, the 365 is just right supposedly... 2 piece head, and a big ol honkin Tilly carb. Hasnt had fuel in it since it came down south..
> 
> Alright bedtime, see you slackers at 4



Ha !!!! I wuz right !


----------



## dancan

The wif s wunderin wy im laffen .


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> You guys are a bunch of weiners.......errr I mean whiners. Actually, both are fitting come to think of it



NO chit Mark !! 95 today and i aint turned on the AC yet !!
big bad chainsaw toten he men get a little warm and they whine for ice cream like little kids !! 
makes you wonder if they DO have a weiner or more likely sit down to pee !! LOL !
I'm with Robin, " swimmin with the wimmin and loathin the clothin " !!
I was out workin in 95 deg temp today,hauling water for a corn patch,,didnt mind getting wet at all doing it 
the same whiners will cry when they have to fire up the woodstve cause "it's to cold !! WHAHHH !!
it's SUMERTIME !!! it's what northerners put up with winter for !! to get to this time of year when we can be warm without a stove going !
excuse me,,time for another dip n the pool


----------



## dancan

Oh Ya ! About that 4 .........I have a disability at the moment so I'll use the handicap parking spot ............


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> ............
> Alright bedtime, see you slackers at 4



What time is it down there ?? Something like 6:30 ?? Mommy call you in for nappytime ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> NO chit Mark !! 95 today and i aint turned on the AC yet !!
> big bad chainsaw toten he men get a little warm and they whine for ice cream like little kids !!
> makes you wonder if they DO have a weiner or more likely sit down to pee !! LOL !
> I'm with Robin, " swimmin with the wimmin and loathin the clothin " !!
> I was out workin in 95 deg temp today,hauling water for a corn patch,,didnt mind getting wet at all doing it
> the same whiners will cry when they have to fire up the woodstve cause "it's to cold !! WHAHHH !!
> it's SUMERTIME !!! it's what northerners put up with winter for !! to get to this time of year when we can be warm without a stove going !
> excuse me,,time for another dip n the pool



How's that ol' "con patch" doing Ron???


----------



## AU_K2500

Good lord dan. Your finding yourself mighty funny this evening ain't ya? Gotta admit it does have a pretty high entertainment value.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> I really hope your wife has taken away your keys.



I hope she took away his crutch !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> How's that ol' "con patch" doing Ron???



Gotr baby corns on the vines !! HEHEhee !
i think i need more meds to catch up tonite ??
got 750 gal done today,,matbe do same sunday..
just out of pool,sitting here dripping wet and i'm NOT hot at all 
only ME in the pool nekid no wimmin,can post pix ??


----------



## dancan

Ha !! I'm fine now , I was just drinking some beer from Boston and I don't know what came over me , now I'm on Keith's and everything is as it should .


----------



## dancan

Ron , just PM them to John .........................Really .


----------



## roncoinc

Well,have the fan on upstairs,,NO ac !!
still wet out of the pool will feel good trying out Dancantdonuttin's job of trying to press the wrinkles out of the sheets and smoothing out the lumps in the pilow


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Good lord dan. Your finding yourself mighty funny this evening ain't ya? Gotta admit it does have a pretty high entertainment value.



Just so you know , us more experienced guys do have a pretty high tolerance to 6 pack of beer and a few meds so when you outgrow the ''minor'' designation we'll still be older than you and still make fun a ya HaHaHaHaHa !!! Minors , Cant teech um nutin !


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Just so you know , us more experienced guys do have a pretty high tolerance to 6 pack of beer and a few meds so when you outgrow the ''minor'' designation we'll still be older than you and still make fun a ya HaHaHaHaHa !!! Minors , Cant teech um nutin !



ive got a lot of learning and catching up to do to ever be at yalls level


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> ive got a lot of learning and catching up to do to ever be at yalls level



Yup , lots a work and time but you'll get there and you will know when you get there , then you'll laugh to yourself if you remember that we told you so ! No one ever told me but I told you so so you'd better remember and wait for the day ! 

'Cept for John , he's just plain slow .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , lots a work and time but you'll get there and you will know when you get there , then you'll laugh to yourself if you remember that we told you so ! No one ever told me but I told you so so you'd better remember and wait for the day !
> 
> 'Cept for John , he's just plain slow .



I can out run you right now! :msp_smile:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Yup , lots a work and time but you'll get there and you will know when you get there , then you'll laugh to yourself if you remember that we told you so ! No one ever told me but I told you so so you'd better remember and wait for the day !
> 
> 'Cept for John , he's just plain slow .




John ain't really slow.....that's just his dialup......


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I can out run you right now! :msp_smile:



slug vs. gimp, Id pay money to see that.


----------



## Cantdog

Besides yall shouldn't make fun of Dan......he lives almost smack dab on the 45th parallel......for those of u that ain't latitudinally inclined...that's exactly half way to the North Pole from the equator. Now ifn he had been born he coulda seen the sinkin of the Titanic right out his living room picture window...almost....He gets a long winter and short summer so if he wants to eat pills and drink beer on the hottest day of his year, with a broke leg, I say let him be to do what he wants.........plus he's an 10 hr drive from me!!!!!.....I can get drunk...sober up an get drunk again before he can get here LOLOL!!!! Dan!!!


----------



## tbone75

Dan can have all the fun he wants for a little longer.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dan can have all the fun he wants for a little longer.




Little longer than what????


----------



## Cantdog

On that note....I bid you all A-doo....pillow calls.....'member you're a doo........LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Little longer than what????



Till he has to go back to work! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slackers!


----------



## tbone75

Slackers!


----------



## Cantdog

Huh?? Who?.... me????......ZZZZZZzzzzzZZZZZzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzzzzZZZZZZz


----------



## little possum

It was a lil after 8 Danno. After a shower, a load of clothes, and cleanin up a bit, I get to bed about 10.

Yall have a good weekend!


----------



## dancan

No scuba lessons today so I took the day off ,you guys seem all quite like so maybe I'll take the dog for a walk .


----------



## RandyMac

Where is the rooster?


----------



## roncoinc

Another nice day today but will only get to 95 deg 

SUMMERTIME !!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Where is the rooster?



Got et by the sleepy pitbull......LOL!!!


----------



## Eccentric

roncoinc said:


> Another nice day today but will only get to 95 deg
> 
> SUMMERTIME !!!!!!



Yucka. We've had some 95's and some 100+ days recently, but not like you folks. Where are you in N H Ron? My FIL and his wife (my wife's stepmom) live in the extreme southwestern area of NH (keep forgetting the name of the nearest town), near the Mas border. Was about 1.5hrs drive from Logan IIRC from the last time we flew in/ out around Christmas 9 or 10 years ago. Those *would* be the inlaws that I love..........all the way accross the country. The MIL and step FIL in somewhat nearby Las Vegas do NOT see eye to eye with me....


----------



## roncoinc

Eccentric said:


> Yucka. We've had some 95's and some 100+ days recently, but not like you folks. Where are you in N H Ron? My FIL and his wife (my wife's stepmom) live in the extreme southwestern area of NH (keep forgetting the name of the nearest town), near the Mas border. Was about 1.5hrs drive from Logan IIRC from the last time we flew in/ out around Christmas 9 or 10 years ago. Those *would* be the inlaws that I love..........all the way accross the country. The MIL and step FIL in somewhat nearby Las Vegas do NOT see eye to eye with me....



Opposite side,extreme so east corner on the coast.


----------



## Eccentric

roncoinc said:


> Opposite side,extreme so east corner on the coast.



Dangit. Would like to have a friend nearby the old salt to check in on him from time to time. We need to go see them again. Been too long....


----------



## AU_K2500

time to sort through the garage while I'm sitting idle waiting on parts. I'm gonna go through all the boxes and sort through all the parts, stuff to trade, sell, and just plain give away


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> Another nice day today but will only get to 95 deg
> 
> SUMMERTIME !!!!!!



Only? 95 degrees is BS. My attitude towards life and dumb people is negatively correlated to the temperature. I am sure I will be getting quite a few "shut the hell up" looks from the wife today.


----------



## tbone75

You guys were yacky this morning. LOL I was going to yell again about 3am and 4:30 but I let it go.LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Only 80 here so far but the humidity is off the scale...been chasing the mower around the yard this morning...looked like I was in and old folks wet tee shirt contest (no pics)...had to stop and hydrate .... now off to finish the lawn....if it doesn't finish me first!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Getting a little rain here! Finally !!


----------



## tbone75

Got another Craftsman/Poolin to fix today.Primer bulb is missing? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Think I will start cleaning up the first 064.Got a P&C on the way for it. Stihl need one more P&C and maybe a muffler for the other one? LOL Seen a guy wanting to trade a 153 Dolmar for a big Stihl! May have to try that! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Awesome day here, good for cleaning the windows, put an 025 back together with a new piston and rings, got an 026 to work on this afternoon. Currently 60 here inside and 84F outside. Dan must be in the shade workin on spoons, didn`t see him around here looking for any wood.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got another Craftsman/Poolin to fix today.Primer bulb is missing? LOL



I had a saw dropped off for me to fix and get running again, fellow says it won`t start. I tried to check spark and found the plug wire was off. Put that back on and it has bright blue spark, compression feels high so put some fresh mix in and a squirt in the plug hole, fired up on the second pull and with just a little coaxing it up and runs just fine. Shut it off and it starts first pull, ran it til it got hot cutting some cookies. Starts, stops and runs excellent, didn`t even need any carb adjustments, easiest fix I have had for some time...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think I will start cleaning up the first 064.Got a P&C on the way for it. Stihl need one more P&C and maybe a muffler for the other one? LOL Seen a guy wanting to trade a 153 Dolmar for a big Stihl! May have to try that! LOL



Rupedoggy?


----------



## PB

Is it just me, or is the world getting more dumb each year? There seems to be a lack of simple knowledge and an abundance of arrogance. Or maybe I am just getting more arrogant and the world has stayed the same? Questions to ponder on this hot, sticky day. 

I am seriously trying to convince the OL to let me take a job up yonder in Canadia. She is not too keen on the idea.


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> Is it just me, or is the world getting more dumb each year? There seems to be a lack of simple knowledge and an abundance of arrogance. Or maybe I am just getting more arrogant and the world has stayed the same? Questions to ponder on this hot, sticky day.
> 
> I am seriously trying to convince the OL to let me take a job up yonder in Canadia. She is not too keen on the idea.



A lot of the really intelligent folks I have been meeting lately want to become Canadian citizens in the very near future.


----------



## dancan

I'll be up there today to scrounge because my supply is getting turned into kindling faster than anything else LOL I got into watching a pretty neat movie on the UTube so no production was made this morning .


http://www.arboristsite.com/axmen-fan-forum/203784.htm


----------



## AU_K2500

you know your a man, when your splitting wood with wood.....


----------



## dancan

Hey John , there's a Pewlann 305 forsale locally , supposed to be running and in nice shape but no pics , they ONLY want 125.00$$ , you want that for your collection ? You wont have to work on it .







:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> you know your a man, when your splitting wood with wood.....



I was surprised to see how well those hand made skis that he made from the wood he split worked .


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Only? 95 degrees is BS. My attitude towards life and dumb people is negatively correlated to the temperature. I am sure I will be getting quite a few "shut the hell up" looks from the wife today.



I dont know what is BS about "only" 95 deg ??? I like SUMMER !!!! 
Hi temp should be "positive " correlation with low temp "negative " correlation,seems to follow ??
Or are you saying with Hi temps your wife is more sensitive to "dumb" people thus the looks she gives you ??
Hang in there Lee,,,weather the weather and maybe when it cools down a bit you can be "smart" again 
now theres a " moxy-more-RON " maihn + "smart" !! LOL !!!
oh the inuendoes (sic)..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Only 80 here so far but the humidity is off the scale...been chasing the mower around the yard this morning...looked like I was in and old folks wet tee shirt contest (no pics)...had to stop and hydrate .... now off to finish the lawn....if it doesn't finish me first!!!!



Stuff that comes in a GREEN can is NOT hydrating !!
no lectrolitics and anti-dehydrinking good stuffs in it..
you need more of that nasty stuff that comes out of the kitchin sink !! or the garden hose if ya dont mind the vinyle taste  you know what i meen,that stuff fish live in and PEE in !!


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Is it just me, or is the world getting more dumb each year? There seems to be a lack of simple knowledge and an abundance of arrogance. Or maybe I am just getting more arrogant and the world has stayed the same? Questions to ponder on this hot, sticky day.
> 
> I am seriously trying to convince the OL to let me take a job up yonder in Canadia. She is not too keen on the idea.



Lee,,the world IS getting dumber each year,,started with Clinton and the dumbing down of america,,read the book if you have a chance..
also YOU are getting more arrogant,a natural resonse to exposure to an excess of stupid people.
Canada is not an escape,just more cold stupid people 
try medication,it helps me 
And yes,,all IS lost !! there is NO escape !! you are trapped !! 
ballentine may help..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> A lot of the really intelligent folks I have been meeting lately want to become Canadian citizens in the very near future.



Two negatives make a positive ?????


----------



## Cantdog

Ron.....you gotts to take the solar cover off the pool BEFORE you get in...especially in these temps....An FWIW I did hydrate with the kitchen sink stuff......I don't know though...tasted a little soapy...and I was foaming at the arm pits with the mower wide open..........after the second tank through the mower I did switch to the "green can" stuff...much better.....foaming finally subsided... cut back on the throttle a bit so's I didn't have walk so fast...I almost started to enjoy mowing...then I was out of grass...neighbor said no problem c'on over yall (He's from Texas) bring that mower and whacka......no thanks says I...I be done.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rupedoggy?



Nope,some guy Jacob talked to.But he turned me down :msp_sad: 064 is to small for him :msp_razz: That be OK any way.Got the first 064 all cleaned up and parts dug out. Some how I have a brand new flywheel for it! 4 carbs and even a new set of Stihl rings for it! New AV mounts that I don't need yet. LOL A few other little new pieces too.Plus and extra crank and 1-1/2 cases.2 extra flywheels and one for something else? 3 coils that fit and 2 that don't? Have no idea what these other coils fit? Have to let Jerry check them out? Think all I need for #2 is a muffler,recoil and P&C,could get away with just a piston.


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like Ron got rested up! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ron.....you gotts to take the solar cover off the pool BEFORE you get in...especially in these temps....An FWIW I did hydrate with the kitchen sink stuff......I don't know though...tasted a little soapy...and I was foaming at the arm pits with the mower wide open..........after the second tank through the mower I did switch to the "green can" stuff...much better.....foaming finally subsided... cut back on the throttle a bit so's I didn't have walk so fast...I almost started to enjoy mowing...then I was out of grass...neighbor said no problem c'on over yall (He's from Texas) bring that mower and whacka......no thanks says I...I be done.....



Robin,sumthins missing from your post ??
oh yeh,,..
WHAH !!! it's to hot !!
WHAWH !! i cant work in this heat !!

WHAHHH !! i need to get in the AC !!
Whahhhh ! i get a bad tude when i get hot !!!
I been workin outside all day everyday and i think you and i the only ones NOT whinin !!

DAmit Robin !!! ya drink outta the fawcet as the water comes out !! dont need to fill the sink first !!


----------



## Cantdog

Now after that was done I sat down in my sky chair to enjoy a beverage and watch the disbanding of the car show down at the fairgrounds......when you come out of the firgrounds you have 3 choices left, right, and forward straight up the Mountain Road (which is where I live) so about a third of the cars go right by my front yard getting a run for the mountain. Some wild rigs went by a lot of old school muscle cars. Chevells, Mustangs, Camaros GTO 442s just a bunch of stuff that was around when I was a teenager.....Cool ...very cool. Funny thing was I'd hear something coming whinding up hard, catchin 2nd and third gear rubber and coming on strong....I'd think to m self here comes some young punk trying to impress someone......nosiree.....every time it was some old fart with white hair power shifting to beat hell!!! Chan Duffy,...who is probaly 17-18 yrs my senior..retired plumber.....hauled a third gear strip with both tires right in front of me in his 67 Mercury Cyclone 390 4 gear...I have never seen him even try to do that..ever!! He didn't see me but I'll raz him next time I see him. But the coolest was Jason...he's the one that built the removable inspection cover for the base on the Saab...he has a more or less flat black 57 Chevy 2 door with the complete chrome pkg...plus the chrome "Fuel Injection" cast in cursive from a 63 Vette because it is of course fuel injected.....Jason won't speak to the CI he just says "Big Enough" Any way I hear him coming up the road just turned up enough to keep the engine clear..maybe 2500...now this is not a street car..strictly strip...but the fire company puts this show on every year and the cops manage to somewhere else on this day....so Jason is rumbling up the road and spots me sitting in my sky chair with my green can and he smiled and let off the throttle...I started to wave...just as she started to nose dive Jason nailed it....pulled the front wheels about 6" off the ground until she hit the wheelie bars and he went up the hill and dissappeared from sight still on 2 wheels......it was kinda loud too...I could hear him let off at the top of the hill to regain steerage......I spilled ale all over myself I was so startled!!! I see "The Need For Speed" still exists!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> DAmit Robin !!! ya drink outta the fawcet as the water comes out !! dont need to fill the sink first !!




Oh......OK I'll try that next time.....probably wouldn't been so bad but the OL was doing dishes an she don't like me runnin cold water in her rinse.....foaming arm pits didn't smell the same as usual kinda lemoney.........


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Oh......OK I'll try that next time.....probably wouldn't been so bad but the OL was doing dishes an she don't like me runnin cold water in her rinse.....foaming arm pits didn't smell the same as usual kinda lemoney.........



LOL !!! now THAT was funny !!! 

got my vette up on blocks,replacing brake fluid,,dont believe it when they say if you leave a bleeder open it will drain out,dont happen..


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'll be up there today to scrounge because my supply is getting turned into kindling faster than anything else LOL I got into watching a pretty neat movie on the UTube so no production was made this morning .
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/axmen-fan-forum/203784.htm



Would freshly cut White Birch be any good?


----------



## tbone75

One 064 just waiting on the P&C now.Shouldn't take long to finish once it gets here.Saw is in darn nice shape too! Got to split the case on the other one.Not sure if I am up to that today? Little sleep makes a long night and day! LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Would freshly cut White Birch be any good?



Well that would have been nice to know before I've been there , Eyed up all the wood and how's a fellow on crutches supposed to squeeze between them rows ?? So I backed the truck up and I was a 1 hand 1 legged chuckin' machine , You did say truck load right ?? Not trunk load ??

:msp_tongue:

Yes , the fresher the better 4'' or bigger and crotch wood works as well


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well that would have been nice to know before I've been there , Eyed up all the wood and how's a fellow on crutches supposed to squeeze between them rows ?? So I backed the truck up and I was a 1 hand 1 legged chuckin' machine , You did say truck load right ?? Not trunk load ??
> 
> :msp_tongue:
> 
> Yes , the fresher the better 4'' or bigger and crotch wood works as well



Well I will see what I can come up with, crotch wood have better grain? Take all you want, think I have plenty for this year anyway.


----------



## dancan

Here's a basic explanation for the crook/crotch .

spoon crooks


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Here's a basic explanation for the crook/crotch .
> 
> spoon crooks



I found a spoon in my window!!...LOL

That crook makes sense to me after looking up the link you posted.


----------



## tbone75

Where are all the slackers tonight? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I will see what I can come up with, crotch wood have better grain? Take all you want, think I have plenty for this year anyway.



The Easter bunny dropped it off for your wife , she dropped off treats at the hospital .


----------



## dancan

I split out the crooks with an axe or froe and hope it splits OK .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I split out the crooks with an axe or froe and hope it splits OK .



I was eying up some nice big straight grained birch trees tonight, guess I will be looking for crooked stuff now. I am heading out to the island tomorrow around 10am, don`t think there are any white birch out there....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was eying up some nice big straight grained birch trees tonight, guess I will be looking for crooked stuff now. I am heading out to the island tomorrow around 10am, don`t think there are any white birch out there....LOL



:msp_razz: Hope you have fun!


----------



## tbone75

Started thinking tonight,why am I working on these 064's when I have all the parts for the 2065 now?  Maybe it will be next? LOL


----------



## dancan

Straight grain is good , I'll try my hand at bowls .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Straight grain is good , I'll try my hand at bowls .



I will get whatever I can next time out with a saw and keep an eye peeled for crooks from now on. I usually just leave white birch in the woods, its a weed....LOL


----------



## caleath

Good evening slackers...just stopped by to say hey.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Good evening slackers...just stopped by to say hey.



Hey Cliff,nice to see you around!


----------



## tbone75

Jerry do any other recoils fit a 064 besides one from a 064?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry do any other recoils fit a 064 besides one from a 064?



They are thinner than the 066, I have never tried to swap one but I don`t think one from an 066 would work unless the flywheel was also swapped with it. I have one really nice 064 recoil here if you need one.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are thinner than the 066, I have never tried to swap one but I don`t think one from an 066 would work unless the flywheel was also swapped with it. I have one really nice 064 recoil here if you need one.



I may hit you up for it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I will keep one of these 064's. The best one! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I may hit you up for it. LOL



I have not had a use for it, Bryce sent it to me by mistake, I ordered a 046 recoil and this is the one I got, never bothered to send it back as shipping would have eaten up half of what it cost me.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have not had a use for it, Bryce sent it to me by mistake, I ordered a 046 recoil and this is the one I got, never bothered to send it back as shipping would have eaten up half of what it cost me.



If I can find some nicer plastic for one of these,they will both be very nice looking saws! I will get a pic of these other coils some time to see what you think they fit? Plus one flywheel is different also?


----------



## tbone75

I may have to trade you out of that recoil? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I may have to trade you out of that recoil? LOL



We will think of something....LOL


----------



## tbone75

The air filter covers are both metal on these saws?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The air filter covers are both metal on these saws?



The early 064`s had metal airfilter covers, later had plastic.


----------



## sefh3

Evening all.
I'm down here in Tennessee for a week. Decided I needed a break from saws and the family time was calling. We pulled in this afternoon and it rained most of the afternoon. 

John,
I would be interested in taking the extra 064 stuff off your hands. I'll get back with you once I return and see if your interested in letting one go.


----------



## tbone75

I will have to do a little porting on the one I keep. LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all.
> I'm down here in Tennessee for a week. Decided I needed a break from saws and the family time was calling. We pulled in this afternoon and it rained most of the afternoon.
> 
> John,
> I would be interested in taking the extra 064 stuff off your hands. I'll get back with you once I return and see if your interested in letting one go.



OK we can talk about it. LOL I only want one of them to keep. Stihl need to find a muffler and one piston.


----------



## caleath

its been hot as hell here lately. I have been working on rewiring some of the house....too hot to do it but has to be done some time. 


I will be glad when fall gets here.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> its been hot as hell here lately. I have been working on rewiring some of the house....too hot to do it but has to be done some time.
> 
> 
> I will be glad when fall gets here.



Been about as hot up here too Cliff!


----------



## tbone75

Jerry what have you been up to? Seems like you have been to busy! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Where is everyone? The sun is almost up! I can't sleep,may as well get the rest of the slackers up!


----------



## dancan

Daum ! What's all that noise out there ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Daum ! What's all that noise out there ?



Morning Dan. LOL Its light enough for my morning walk now. LOL


----------



## dancan

Walk !!??? I just got back from my 20 mile jog .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Walk !!??? I just got back from my 20 mile jog .



Yeh right Dan LOL !!
we know better than that !!
that may cause you to break intoi a sweat !!


----------



## tbone75

Finally back up again! Bout time to!


----------



## roncoinc

OH NO !!!!! 

i broke out in a sweat !!

WHAHHH !!!!!! 

what do i do now !!???

it's to HOT !! WHAHHHHHHHHH !!

i'm gonna go jump in the pool i guess


----------



## tbone75

Just got back on here,then my power went off. Had a 5min storm go through. Been working on 064 #2 today.Just about ready to put the case back together. I think I have one case half for a 066?A little different than the others.So much for making a third 064 LOL . Ordered a dual port muffler for the one I am keeping.Wasn't much more than a used one? Now I find I need the front smaller AV mount for #2. I have some new ones,but not that one! Ordered seals for it too.Put a 3/4 wrap on the Myerized monster. LOL Going to swap out the tank on it too.That will make it look real nice! And #2 not so nice LOL.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH NO !!!!!
> 
> i broke out in a sweat !!
> 
> WHAHHH !!!!!!
> 
> what do i do now !!???
> 
> it's to HOT !! WHAHHHHHHHHH !!
> 
> i'm gonna go jump in the pool i guess



I will take the hot over cold any day!


----------



## tbone75

Someone go wake Dancan'tdonuttin up! AS is back up!


----------



## AU_K2500

have you ever placed an order....then right after placing it, realized you need something else. CRAP!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> have you ever placed an order....then right after placing it, realized you need something else. CRAP!



Yep! Did that just a while ago ! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Just got another chuck in the back yard! LOL Ron you want it to make some chuck bacon? :msp_tongue:


----------



## AU_K2500

anybody got the IPL/manual for the 455 rancher?


----------



## dancan

Well ,I had given up !!! I thought John finally went to sleep and pulled the plug on the server so I went ''Out There'' !
Now I look like a Jackatar because I was left out in the sun and no one told me Jehon pluggged the server back in :angry2::angry2::angry2:


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> anybody got the IPL/manual for the 455 rancher?



Why would any sane and rational person want to have that ???


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Why would any sane and rational person want to have that ???



UH,,Dan ???

you there ???

what does " sane and rational " have to do with Mark ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just got another chuck in the back yard! LOL Ron you want it to make some chuck bacon? :msp_tongue:



Nope,,make bacon outta HOGS !!!
hogs = bacon
cows = hamburg
chicken = nuggetts
fish = filletts
thats the four food groups !! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

Sooooo ....The server was Unpugged ...Jehon!!!....:angry2:..... 
MeanWhile while we don't know what the MidJet has up to ???....But we know Jehon was complaining about no sleep and "OH!!! My Flowers !!!'' , Ron was trying to flush out all traces of ''GarLic'' and + what ever else from his system in his "Hydration'' closed loop circuit while the transplanted Arky was doing a ''Minor'' reorganization in his new work closet , The Mainer was complaining about tryin' to stay clean with soapy water while drinking ''Free Booze'' and the ''Blue Man Crew'' wanted to become a Canadian (As if We'd let him in LOL) , the ''Original Texan'' was complaining about the heat while playin' with a couple of wires and some ''Eccentric'' fellow was looking for someone else to do his job , the ''Mac Daddy'' of the PNW was complaining about choking his rooster ..... the Sage just wonders in from time to time trying to spread some words of wisdom ...... And what the H E double touth pics is the in Michigan to cut with a chainsaw ??? The "Other'' Jon was was walking around in a left handed circles scratchin' sumthin'while some guy by the name of JimDad that didn't know or how to spell his name JimBob was milling some planks I had some nice beautiful fresh cut birch dropped off this morning


----------



## dancan

Oops , forgot about that rabid farrell that pops in ready to take a bite or chew at somethin' !!!


----------



## dancan

Sooooo , since I had some ''Free Time'' on my hands today while the server was down and the wife went to run some errands I went to my ''New Woodpile'' and I thought to myself ''Self , this stuff is just to Daum long to work with''so I looked at the buck saw and the I drug out "The Case'' 






Then I opened "The Case'' , ''Ta Da !!






Ummm ! Nice saw !!







So then I look at the wood 






Then the wife gets home sooner than expected and all 
i got to say is '' Yup ! Cutter wit the bucksaw !''


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry what have you been up to? Seems like you have been to busy! LOL



The first two houses we built have sold so we built another bigger one over the last two months, I will be starting to place the ceramic/porcelain floor tiles tomorrow, it is also ready for the painter to get going on the interior.


----------



## dancan

And with all that I did knock a heavy duty spoon and spatula for some island cooking for Doug , Jerry's friend ,






You ZZZSlackerz get anything done ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sooooo ....The server was Unpugged ...Jehon!!!....:angry2:.....
> MeanWhile while we don't know what the MidJet has up to ???....But we know Jehon was complaining about no sleep and "OH!!! My Flowers !!!'' , Ron was trying to flush out all traces of ''GarLic'' and + what ever else from his system in his "Hydration'' closed loop circuit while the transplanted Arky was doing a ''Minor'' reorganization in his new work closet , The Mainer was complaining about tryin' to stay clean with soapy water while drinking ''Free Booze'' and the ''Blue Man Crew'' wanted to become a Canadian (As if We'd let him in LOL) , the ''Original Texan'' was complaining about the heat while playin' with a couple of wires and some ''Eccentric'' fellow was looking for someone else to do his job , the ''Mac Daddy'' of the PNW was complaining about choking his rooster ..... the Sage just wonders in from time to time trying to spread some words of wisdom ...... And what the H E double touth pics is the in Michigan to cut with a chainsaw ??? The "Other'' Jon was was walking around in a left handed circles scratchin' sumthin'while some guy by the name of JimDad that didn't know or how to spell his name JimBob was milling some planks I had some nice beautiful fresh cut birch dropped off this morning



Don`t get much fresher than that....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sooooo , since I had some ''Free Time'' on my hands today while the server was down and the wife went to run some errands I went to my ''New Woodpile'' and I thought to myself ''Self , this stuff is just to Daum long to work with''so I looked at the buck saw and the I drug out "The Case''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I opened "The Case'' , ''Ta Da !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm ! Nice saw !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then I look at the wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the wife gets home sooner than expected and all
> i got to say is '' Yup ! Cutter wit the bucksaw !''




sHE IS GOING TO CATCH YOU ONE OF THESE TIMES AND YOU GET BEATEN WITH THE CORN BROOM....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> And with all that I did knock a heavy duty spoon and spatula for some island cooking for Doug , Jerry's friend ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ZZZSlackerz get anything done ?



Yaaa, some heavy duty cooking utensils for the island cookout, they will be rite some handy.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yaaa, some heavy duty cooking utensils for the island cookout, they will be rite some handy.



Yup ! He gets a ''Limited Lifetime Free Replacement Warranty'' with them !



Warranty null and void if ever used off mainland Nova Scotia


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup ! He gets a ''Limited Lifetime Free Replacement Warranty'' with them !
> 
> 
> 
> Warranty null and void if ever used off mainland Nova Scotia



Its great to be Canadian.


----------



## roncoinc

[



[/QUOTE]

Yup,,looks like a typical days firewood cutting for a canadian


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got the roof changed on the camp on the island, burned up all the old roofing to, good thing it was foggy....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> [



Yup,,looks like a typical days firewood cutting for a canadian [/QUOTE]

I didn`t even have to stop the truck on the way to Dan`s place, just dropped it right into the back of the truck on the way there...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Then the wife gets home sooner than expected and all 
i got to say is '' Yup ! Cutter wit the bucksaw !''




[/QUOTE]

To big for a stihl anyway,bucksaw best choice..


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got the roof changed on the camp on the island, burned up all the old roofing to, good thing it was foggy....LOL



LOL Been there done that 'cept it was Nov and at night with an offshore breeze....night and fog works about the same!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,make bacon outta HOGS !!!
> hogs = bacon
> cows = hamburg
> chicken = nuggetts
> fish = filletts
> thats the four food groups !! LOL !!





Soooo.....what actually is ground chuck then???


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its great to be Canadian.



Why ??
is it a good thing to live under a government that if you work for it you cant critize it without getting fired ??
is it good to live in a place where an alcoholic can collect full disability benefits ?
there is a LONG list there that i will not get into but i have found that anybody down here that dont have the need to suck off a system easier than ours has no inclination to spend anytime someplace else 
at least you dont have to put up with people like ME and THAT is a plus !


----------



## tbone75

Busy saw day for me! First up the better looking Myerized Monster!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL Been there done that 'cept it was Nov and at night with an offshore breeze....night and fog works about the same!!!



It kept the flies away to..LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Busy saw day for me! First up the better looking Myerized Monster!



Looking much better,John. I will send you the good looking starter recoil I have, put it on that saw and it will look hardly used.


----------



## tbone75

The second best 064 I have. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It kept the flies away to..LOL




I bet it did!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The second best 064 I have. LOL



That`s not a bad looking saw, it would look better with one of my modded 066 P&C`s bolted on.


----------



## dancan

John Buddy ! That outer clutch cover doesn't match that saw ! Send it up to me and I'll get you a BETTER dinged up and cracked one .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s not a bad looking saw, it would look better with one of my modded 066 P&C`s bolted on.



No chit! LOL It is in nice shape! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> [



Yup,,looks like a typical days firewood cutting for a canadian [/QUOTE]

Nah ! That's what we use for Kabob ans Swizzle sticks .


----------



## tbone75

AS is not working for chit? SLOWER than me!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Soooo.....what actually is ground chuck then???



you would have to go below the mason dixon line to get a recipie for that !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> AS is not working for chit? SLOWER than me!!



That would be slow....LOL


----------



## tbone75

The Ugly Duckling 064.


----------



## tbone75

I smell like a mini-mac,better go get a shower :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The Ugly Duckling 064.



With the old patched up tank...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

YAWWWNNNNNN.................

wasnt going to post this but thinking there may be some appreciative pallets out there,,disregarding the southerners and the canadians who cant cook anyway i thot i may show what supper put on the plate..
starting with fresh boneless skinless flounder filletts rolled around a secret stuffing that does consist of lobster meat and crab meat ,some diff kinds of bread crumbs and herbs and even some panko,caremalized onions and sautayed in butter ripe red peppers the slug after 25 years of being a seafood chef made a home made hollandaise sauce to put over it and did a real fine job of it !!
yanked a fresh zuchinnie out of the garden,sliced it lengthwise and some herbs and spices and olive oil on the grill it went well.
where he works they plate it up a little beter and a nicer wine but still would be a $75 plate 
.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> yawwwnnnnnn.................
> 
> Wasnt going to post this but thinking there may be some appreciative pallets out there,,disregarding the southerners and the canadians who cant cook anyway i thot i may show what supper put on the plate..
> Starting with fresh boneless skinless flounder filletts rolled around a secret stuffing that does consist of lobster meat and crab meat ,some diff kinds of bread crumbs and herbs and even some panko,caremalized onions and sautayed in butter ripe red peppers the slug after 25 years of being a seafood chef made a home made hollandaise sauce to put over it and did a real fine job of it !!
> Yanked a fresh zuchinnie out of the garden,sliced it lengthwise and some herbs and spices and olive oil on the grill it went well.
> Where he works they plate it up a little beter and a nicer wine but still would be a $75 plate
> .



yuckkkk!!


----------



## Modifiedmark

dancan said:


> Sooooo , since I had some ''Free Time'' on my hands today while the server was down and the wife went to run some errands I went to my ''New Woodpile'' and I thought to myself ''Self , this stuff is just to Daum long to work with''so I looked at the buck saw and the I drug out "The Case''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I opened "The Case'' , ''Ta Da !!



Nice Husky case in the first picture, too bad someone took a dump in it in the second picture! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Modifiedmark said:


> Nice Husky case in the first picture, too bad someone took a dump in it in the second picture! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



It's like the Caramilk secret ......................... How did they get ALL that Goodness Inside ???


----------



## Modifiedmark

dancan said:


> It's like the Caramilk secret ......................... How did they get ALL that Goodness Inside ???



Uh, OK. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> With the old patched up tank...LOL



You bet! LOL


----------



## dancan

Modifiedmark said:


> Uh, OK. LOL



I'll give you a ''like'' because I've been drinkin' and I'm om happy pills , not because of the sharp pewlawn inspired wit


----------



## tbone75

Everyone sure got quiet? Dan fart?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YAWWWNNNNNN.................
> 
> wasnt going to post this but thinking there may be some appreciative pallets out there,,disregarding the southerners and the canadians who cant cook anyway i thot i may show what supper put on the plate..
> starting with fresh boneless skinless flounder filletts rolled around a secret stuffing that does consist of lobster meat and crab meat ,some diff kinds of bread crumbs and herbs and even some panko,caremalized onions and sautayed in butter ripe red peppers the slug after 25 years of being a seafood chef made a home made hollandaise sauce to put over it and did a real fine job of it !!
> yanked a fresh zuchinnie out of the garden,sliced it lengthwise and some herbs and spices and olive oil on the grill it went well.
> where he works they plate it up a little beter and a nicer wine but still would be a $75 plate
> .



Skip the onions and peppers it may be OK? And that zukie crap!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Everyone sure got quiet? Dan fart?



Dancant fart right.


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin , you should haul your boat up because fuel must be on sale , all I've been hearing over the last 2 days are boats and seado's running up and down the lake , the nicest sounding one is the one with the twin 502's suckin' back that cheap gas ....... Man , it sure sounds nice , glad it's not mine .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dancant fart right.



He just smells like that! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Everyone sure got quiet? Dan fart?





pioneerguy600 said:


> Dancant fart right.



Here we go , picking on the handicapped guy :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Here we go , picking on the handicapped guy :msp_sneaky:



You mean the big Canmenian meenie...


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Here we go , picking on the handicapped guy :msp_sneaky:



Hey you pick on me! You MEEN old fart! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I don't pick on anybody , I'm just an equal opportunity heckler :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will have to find another saw to play with tomorrow.Waiting on parts to finish the 064's


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I don't pick on anybody , I'm just an equal opportunity heckler :hmm3grin2orange:



Yes but you do give a little extra effort on some of us! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will have to find another saw to play with tomorrow.Waiting on parts to finish the 064's



Yup,..happens to me all the time, always waiting for more parts....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you happen to have a part # for the front left AV mount for the 064? Its the small one.And the oil pump worm gear thing?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you happen to have a part # for the front left AV mount for the 064? Its the small one.And the oil pump worm gear thing?



Sorry John,...my Media Cat disc has timed out, I need to go get another one but I havn`t had time to go see my fav Dealer.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry John,...my Media Cat disc has timed out, I need to go get another one but I havn`t had time to go see my fav Dealer.



No big deal I can find them. Thanks


----------



## tbone75

I may tear into the 066 tomorrow? I got to order more parts,so why not? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you think I could use a 064 case half and a 066 case half to put together? Only thing I see different is the jug bolt holes are bigger in the 066. Looks like it would match right up?


----------



## little possum

You guys are all fired!!!


----------



## dancan

Why ?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Yes but you do give a little extra effort on some of us! :msp_sneaky:



Nah , some are just plain easier than others .


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You mean the big Canmenian meenie...



LOL !!!!!!! can we use that Jerry ????


----------



## roncoinc

Forgot the pic last nite.
meal was awsome..


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin , you should haul your boat up because fuel must be on sale , all I've been hearing over the last 2 days are boats and seado's running up and down the lake , the nicest sounding one is the one with the twin 502's suckin' back that cheap gas ....... Man , it sure sounds nice , glad it's not mine .



Those do sound good don't they? A friend has a 30' Suttfin offshore race boat with twin FI 502's....he has a toggle on the throttle that controls the diverters and pipes the EX straight out the stern in 4 , 5'" dia SS pipes or out the drives underwater. Very nice boat....when he got it, it had twin 454's with 2, 4bbls on each with very extreme cams...so much so that it didn't get around the inner harbor well without one or the other loading up ....but boy!!off idle it was very impressive....she would run 88-89 mph in a 2' chop and you couldn't even feel it. The 502's are like Caddy engines...smooth and run perfect...the cost to performance was around 14-16 mph loss on the top end. Gas goes away very quickly with either set up...I been with Ken fueling up for the day...$400-$500 easy if he is not going anywhere special. When he first got it he went to Portland for supper one night and returned before dark...that's about 140 miles driving down the coast,,probably more like 100 or a little less by water.....


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellers


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning fellers



Mornin.
Was surprised to learn that Jerry dont like haddock,crab or lobster ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Forgot the pic last nite.
> meal was awsome..



It looks good! But it stihl has them peppers in there! YUK !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> It looks good! But it stihl has them peppers in there! YUK !



You dont like sweet ripe bell peppers ??
never heard of sutch a thing !!
only a small amount used anyway,kind of a color thing.


----------



## tbone75

We got a little rain yesterday! Not enough but it will help. May have to mow the grass? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You dont like sweet ripe bell peppers ??
> never heard of sutch a thing !!
> only a small amount used anyway,kind of a color thing.



That may be OK? Just don't like any peppers! YUK !!


----------



## tbone75

May try to pull the flywheel on the splitter motor today? The rain is suppose to be over,but its going to get back up to 95 in the next day or so. I won't be splitting wood then. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> May try to pull the flywheel on the splitter motor today? The rain is suppose to be over,but its going to get back up to 95 in the next day or so. I won't be splitting wood then. LOL



Why pull the flywheel ?


----------



## sefh3

We spent the day in the Great Smokey Mountains. There sure are some awesome views from up there. I did learn that Tennessee has made moonshine legal. Now that's crazy. We are heading out to town today and I think we are going to stop by and sample some of it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Why pull the flywheel ?



That is where my short goes.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup,..happens to me all the time, always waiting for more parts....LOL



I have 3 saws waiting for parts. I usually don't try to have that many tore apart at once.


----------



## tbone75

What is that thing called under the flywheel,stator? If I unplug it the fuse don't blow.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That is where my short goes.



Oh,points shorting out !
cut wire from points to coil and put in a solid state,less work


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh,points shorting out !
> cut wire from points to coil and put in a solid state,less work



I will see what I can do? Got a couple other junk motors laying here.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> We spent the day in the Great Smokey Mountains. There sure are some awesome views from up there. I did learn that Tennessee has made moonshine legal. Now that's crazy. We are heading out to town today and I think we are going to stop by and sample some of it.



....not exactly. They've made diluted corn whiskey legal for sale by independent brewers. I don't know about you Michigan folks (and Yankees in general) but it ain't nothing like the real thing! But gatlinburg, pigeon forge are both fun places to go and there's loads to do for the kids! My fiance was born and raised not far from there. Its beautiful country! Wish I was there now. Enjoy it!


----------



## dancan

Quick !!! I need an excuse to get rid rid of the wife for 10 to 20 minutes , I need some carving blocks and I need to run the ''Bow" saw .


----------



## Cantdog

Easy........just push the "I want" button for something you know isn't in the house....like a case of Keiths for Cantdog or something like that.....


----------



## dancan

I like that idea , she brought 6 home yesterday but she claimed 2 and I drank 4 so I think we need some in case a friend was to visit


----------



## tbone75

Tore into my 066 today.If the jug cleans up I may only need rings? I have a good used piston and rings,just don't know how good the rings are? Right now its lunch time! Bologna today! Love that stuff!


----------



## tbone75

My 066 is back together! Just got to let the goop set up till tomorrow and fire it up! Squish is .022 without a gasket,so it should run? LOL My used piston and rings were just like new! The old one is wore bad!Ring gap was around 3/16",no wonder it didn't run for chit LOL I did very little cleaning on yet.Maybe after it runs good. Now what will be next? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a Jerry question.This 066 is a red light,can I change the coil to get rid of that?


----------



## little possum

Keep supporting Gallo 

They are paying my bills right now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a Jerry question.This 066 is a red light,can I change the coil to get rid of that?



Yep, a regular 066 coil will run it and eliminate the rev limited feature.


----------



## tbone75

Well the 2065 is on the bench! LOL A little more cleaning and put it together!  Stihl need the muffler bracket. But I can get it running with out that. Not sure what got into me? Getting a lot of saw work done the last few days! :msp_confused: To hot to work on the splitter "Ron"


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, a regular 066 coil will run it and eliminate the rev limited feature.



Great! Thanks Jerry! I think I have one that will work!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you think I could use a 064 case half and a 066 case half to put together? Only thing I see different is the jug bolt holes are bigger in the 066. Looks like it would match right up?



I havn`t actually tried that but I can`t see why it wouldn`t work. Deck height would have to match to get a good seal on the cylinder base.


----------



## Jon1212

little possum said:


> Keep supporting *Gallo*
> 
> They are paying my bills right now.



Huh? Do tell.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Mornin.
> Was surprised to learn that Jerry dont like haddock,crab or lobster ??



Me likee fried Haddock, boiled crab and lobster each on its own, not rolled into some mushy sammich, you keep all the zuchinnie for yourself....LOL


----------



## little possum

The company I am working for builds the conveyors for Gallo. Well some of it, I dont know all the details


----------



## Jon1212

little possum said:


> The company I am working for builds the conveyors for Gallo. Well some of it, I dont know all the details



The Gallo Winery is one of our bigger customers for bottle labelling adhesives. So the more wine people drink, the nicer the shoes I can buy for my kids............Drink up boyz.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Me likee fried Haddock, boiled crab and lobster each on its own, not rolled into some mushy sammich, you keep all the zuchinnie for yourself....LOL



Durn i must have misstyped,,did mushy sammich instead of baked stuffed haddock ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> The Gallo Winery is one of our bigger customers for bottle labelling adhesives. So the more wine people drink, the nicer the shoes I can buy for my kids............Drink up boyz.



Beer labels?


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Beer labels?



We manufacture the adhesives. Some of our brewery customers are Sierra Nevada, Deschutes, New Belgium..........


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Durn i must have misstyped,,did mushy sammich instead of baked stuffed haddock ?



Durned !! did it again !!
said baked stuffed haddock instead of baked stuffed flounder !!
No mushy sammiches here when when a seafood sous chef is cooking 
had baked flounder again with some lobster and crab with it in a recipie those with unrefined taste probly couldnt comprehend.. 
we are lucky the north east has such a great variety of quality seafood right thru the coldest winter months.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> We manufacture the adhesives. Some of our brewery customers are Sierra Nevada, Deschutes, New Belgium..........



Lick em and stickem !!


----------



## tbone75

Got all my 2065 parts clean and ready to slap together!  Would have had the jug glued on,but had friends show up with dull chains. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron your eating a little high on the hog ain't ya!


----------



## tbone75

Where did all you slackers go to?? Guess I will go tuck the OL in. LOL


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of SLACKERS ! Fell asleep for an hour and can't get back to sleep :msp_sad:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> What a bunch of SLACKERS ! Fell asleep for an hour and can't get back to sleep :msp_sad:



I know the feeling.





Is it time for my monthly visit yet?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I know the feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time for my monthly visit yet?



I think that was last week? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## farrell

evening all!
been busy busy busy!
popped by to see whats new and exciting?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> evening all!
> been busy busy busy!
> popped by to see whats new and exciting?



Bout time you showed up SLACKER! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

No sleep slacker checking in! :msp_razz:


----------



## Cantdog

So much ZZZZZlackness....so little time......looks like last night caught a case of industrial grade SSlackisim....to be expect on a mid summers eve.....I guess....you know...........for a bunch of ZZZZLACKERSSS!!!!! Yesterday's gone!!!!!....... time to get up and smell the 2 stroke in the morning mists. Act alive slackers!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

OK Robin I hear ya! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Where is Dancan't ? Dreaming about getting more Huskys :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Poor 'ol Dancan't.....I am afraid he hasn't awakened from his Stihlmare yet.........I bet he's doing the "Chasing Rabbits" thing in his sleep......


----------



## tbone75

I wouldn't be up yet,but the OL woke me up to get 2 coons off the deck! LOL They won't be back! They must have smelled the grill from cooking on it yesterday?


----------



## tbone75

That makes "14" I sent away this year so far! The step-brat has 2 so far also.


----------



## dancan

How's a fellow able to practice ZZZSlacism with all this noise ??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Poor 'ol Dancan't.....I am afraid he hasn't awakened from his Stihlmare yet.........I bet he's doing the "Chasing Rabbits" thing in his sleep......



The " starting the stihl " thing...
right elbow jerks up a tad,rest,repeat all night..


----------



## roncoinc

Hate to admit this one but at least i know who to blame and good on the candaians..found this on MSN news this mornin.

" When the Supreme Court ruled that President Obama's health care plan was constitutional, Twitter erupted with messages about how ordinary Americans were off to seek a better life for themselves in Canada. Turns out that shouldn't be too hard. The average Canadian is now richer than the average American, with an average household net worth of $363,202 compared with $319,970 stateside. Canada's unemployment rate is also lower, having recently dropped to 7.2 percent, while America's is holding steady at 8.2. "


----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas its off to the salt mines....thinking about heading to harbor freight after work and eyeballin their compression test kits...maybe looking at a set of T-handle allen/torx if theyve got em.


----------



## Sagetown

AU_K2500 said:


> well fellas its off to the salt mines....thinking about heading to harbor freight after work and eyeballin their compression test kits...maybe looking at a set of T-handle allen/torx if theyve got em.



I'm off to Harbor Freight this morning too. Gonna pick me up a propane torch. Prickly Pear Cactus is gonna get scorched. Don't ever attack it with a weed whacker trimmer. Sap goes everywhere as do the tiny prickly spines. I've got an acre of land being menaced by this plant and it's spreading. I scraped it clean a few years ago with a tractor. I hope the torch works.


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,i broke down and turned on the AC 
95 deg and %99 humidity was a bit much !!
checked out the saw shop and must have been over 100 in there !!


----------



## roncoinc

Sagetown said:


> I'm off to Harbor Freight this morning too. Gonna pick me up a propane torch. Prickly Pear Cactus is gonna get scorched. Don't ever attack it with a weed whacker trimmer. Sap goes everywhere as do the tiny prickly spines. I've got an acre of land being menaced by this plant and it's spreading. I scraped it clean a few years ago with a tractor. I hope the torch works.



Fried cacti any good ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Sagetown said:


> I'm off to Harbor Freight this morning too. Gonna pick me up a propane torch. Prickly Pear Cactus is gonna get scorched. Don't ever attack it with a weed whacker trimmer. Sap goes everywhere as do the tiny prickly spines. I've got an acre of land being menaced by this plant and it's spreading. I scraped it clean a few years ago with a tractor. I hope the torch works.



Seems pretty harsh. Hope it gets the job done for ya. I might eye ball a box fan too. Too daum hot in the garage


----------



## tbone75

Ron turned on the AC :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

My basement shop stays nice and cool :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Ron turned on the AC :msp_scared:



I think hell froze over.....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I think hell froze over.....



Going to be 98 with high humidity the next 2 days here :msp_thumbdn: My AC is ON ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I got a problem now! I have a 372 in a box coming in about a week.Do I want to put this BB jug on the 2065 or save it for the 372?


----------



## PB

pioneerguy600 said:


> A lot of the really intelligent folks I have been meeting lately want to become Canadian citizens in the very near future.



Jerry, I could end up in your neck of the woods quite easily. NS has a lot of blueberry research going on. Following NS, the most likely places for me to get a job are in Fredericton NB, and god forbid up in Chicoutime (sp?) Quebec. 



roncoinc said:


> Lee,,the world IS getting dumber each year,,started with Clinton and the dumbing down of america,,read the book if you have a chance..
> also YOU are getting more arrogant,a natural resonse to exposure to an excess of stupid people.
> Canada is not an escape,just more cold stupid people
> try medication,it helps me
> And yes,,all IS lost !! there is NO escape !! you are trapped !!
> ballentine may help..



Yeah, but I don't want/like to be arrogant. I used to be a very patient person but now I am wound up like you wouldn't believe. I guess this PhD is getting to me or something. While we were home Kelly and I were talking about the car problems we have been having. We were joking that I couldn't talk to the dealer because I would just start yelling. She told her mom that I belittle them and tell them that they don't know what they are doing. It is true, they have no idea what they are doing, but I need to be a better person than that.


----------



## tbone75

Dang the AC is running already! Its only 9am !


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Jerry, I could end up in your neck of the woods quite easily. NS has a lot of blueberry research going on. Following NS, the most likely places for me to get a job are in Fredericton NB, and god forbid up in Chicoutime (sp?) Quebec.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I don't want/like to be arrogant. I used to be a very patient person but now I am wound up like you wouldn't believe. I guess this PhD is getting to me or something. While we were home Kelly and I were talking about the car problems we have been having. We were joking that I couldn't talk to the dealer because I would just start yelling. She told her mom that I belittle them and tell them that they don't know what they are doing. It is true, they have no idea what they are doing, but I need to be a better person than that.



Sounds like you want to desensitize yourself to outside stimuli.
problem with that is it covers all bases and you lose lots of input in other areas also.
When the stress eases you fuse will lengthen


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,i broke down and turned on the AC
> 95 deg and %99 humidity was a bit much !!
> checked out the saw shop and must have been over 100 in there !!



"Oh my Flowers !!!!''

Stand in your pool and enjoy 100% humidity and stop whining about 99% .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> "Oh my Flowers !!!!''
> 
> Stand in your pool and enjoy 100% humidity and stop whining about 99% .



Tnx for the suggestion,just did that and much better


----------



## Cantdog

67 F and light rain/fog here........humidity is off the charts.....had to change shirts once already...totally soaked.... stripping cedar shingles...done with that...back to the shop for the afternoon....


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Jerry, I could end up in your neck of the woods quite easily. NS has a lot of blueberry research going on. Following NS, the most likely places for me to get a job are in Fredericton NB, and god forbid up in Chicoutime (sp?) Quebec.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I don't want/like to be arrogant. I used to be a very patient person but now I am wound up like you wouldn't believe. I guess this PhD is getting to me or something. While we were home Kelly and I were talking about the car problems we have been having. We were joking that I couldn't talk to the dealer because I would just start yelling. She told her mom that I belittle them and tell them that they don't know what they are doing. It is true, they have no idea what they are doing, but I need to be a better person than that.



LOL!!! you need to not do business above 50F....that's all....


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Lee Have you checked out that thread "pics of my old new Jreds" WOW!! dude has some way nice older Jonsereds!!! Check out the pair of 111S's........never seen a high top airfilter cover on one of those!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Speaking of j-reds......anyone got a husky or j-red project they're looking to unload?


----------



## tbone75

Speaking of J-Reds I almost have my 2065 back together! Carb and muffler is about it. I put the BB top end on it. See how it runs then maybe get one for the 372? Not sure why I would need to? LOL Hope my Eeko rings show up soon? Got one of them sold soon as it runs. Lunch time right now!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Speaking of j-reds......anyone got a husky or j-red project they're looking to unload?



Sorry not me right now. Try the swap thread?


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Hey Lee Have you checked out that thread "pics of my old new Jreds" WOW!! dude has some way nice older Jonsereds!!! Check out the pair of 111S's........never seen a high top airfilter cover on one of those!!!!



I just seen that. That is an amazing collection, despite the sticker graffiti. I have never seen a top cover like that on a 111. I wonder if it was only in the South American market. If only.....



AU_K2500 said:


> Speaking of j-reds......anyone got a husky or j-red project they're looking to unload?



Lots of projects but my garage is a blackhole of Jonsereds. They go in, but they don't come back out.  

Speaking of which, does anyone have input/opinions on aftermarket oil pumps? I need one to complete my 2163 project and don't know whether to hold out for a good used one or buy the cheap aftermarket.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!! you need to not do business above 50F....that's all....



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Sagetown

roncoinc said:


> Fried cacti any good ??



Could be, they say it's edible. Hear tell the ranchers down in Texas singe the spines off the prickly pears so their cattle can eat them. Lots of water and carbohydrates in them supposedly. I've already experienced the watery sap. 
Anyhoo..... I got the torch home and hooked it up, opened up the valve just a tad and punched the striker button one time, and we had ignition. Pulled the trigger ~ Vroooom! That sucker is loud. Stuck it to some weeds,and they withered fast. I guess all the force of heat prevents the weeds from flaming. That is good to know. Need to adjust the trigger. Full press blows out the flame. I'll get the hang of it though.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> I just seen that. That is an amazing collection, despite the sticker graffiti. I have never seen a top cover like that on a 111. I wonder if it was only in the South American market. If only.....
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of projects but my garage is a blackhole of Jonsereds. They go in, but they don't come back out.
> 
> Speaking of which, does anyone have input/opinions on aftermarket oil pumps? I need one to complete my 2163 project and don't know whether to hold out for a good used one or buy the cheap aftermarket.



I don't know anything about the aftermarket oil pumps...but if they are cheep enough.... try one while your waiting for a good OEM one to make itself visable....They probably work fine...do they oring to the case similar to 625/30/70 with the crank seal in the pump body???


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> I don't know anything about the aftermarket oil pumps...but if they are cheep enough.... try one while your waiting for a good OEM one to make itself visable....They probably work fine...do they oring to the case similar to 625/30/70 with the crank seal in the pump body???



No, as far as I can tell it doesn't. I have not had the luxury of seeing it assembled. I am taking a box of parts and putting it back together.


----------



## tbone75

Almost have the 2065 together.Just a couple minor problems.Throttle cable isn't working right? And my muffler bolts are to long. LOL I give the muffler fish gills. LOL Guess I will go shorten the muffler bolts. But first its time to fire up the 066? LOL Been 24hrs. to let the glue set up good.


----------



## tbone75

My UPS guy just asked if I had any saws for sale. LOL He likes the Eeko 5000 and the MS310.He will come back this weekend and try them out. He cuts very little wood.Just has some stuff to clean up from that storm.Told him I would loan him one,but he wants one to have if needed. Guess I should get the MS290 put together too.He may like that? Said he thinks he wants a Stihl :msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

I think think he needs on 041 with a bow bar....nice and light.....good for storm clean up...


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I got a problem now! I have a 372 in a box coming in about a week.Do I want to put this BB jug on the 2065 or save it for the 372?



Do the math..
65cc to 75cc,, OR 71cc to 75cc ??
10cc increase or 4cc increase ??
OOPS ! i did it for you !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I think think he needs on 041 with a bow bar....nice and light.....good for storm clean up...



No!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Speaking of j-reds......anyone got a husky or j-red project they're looking to unload?



I used to have a 480cd ???


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Speaking of J-Reds I almost have my 2065 back together! Carb and muffler is about it. I put the BB top end on it. See how it runs then maybe get one for the 372? Not sure why I would need to? LOL Hope my Eeko rings show up soon? Got one of them sold soon as it runs. Lunch time right now!



Where are the rings for the P70 ?????????????????????? hhhhmmmmm...... ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Where are the rings for the P70 ?????????????????????? hhhhmmmmm...... ???



With the Eeko rings in NY right now. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> I just seen that. That is an amazing collection, despite the sticker graffiti. I have never seen a top cover like that on a 111. I wonder if it was only in the South American market. If only.....
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of projects but my garage is a blackhole of Jonsereds. They go in, but they don't come back out.
> 
> Speaking of which, does anyone have input/opinions on aftermarket oil pumps? I need one to complete my 2163 project and don't know whether to hold out for a good used one or buy the cheap aftermarket.



On the AM oil pump,,my feeling is to get a non running saw up and working do what needs to be done..
on the originallity keep your eyes open for the real thing and when you find one replace the AM and have a working spare for just in case it may be needed again.
a saw in the wood is worth two dead on the shelf


----------



## roncoinc

HHmmmm,,,,, Jred projects,,could'nt foist em off on Robin,,maybe i can find somebody new ?? :cyclops:


----------



## roncoinc

I should listen to " twocandancant" more often.
standin up to my neck in %100 humidity DOES feel better than out in the air with %99 humidity 
then i gotta get outta the pool to get rid of them two cans and get two more !! LOL !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HHmmmm,,,,, Jred projects,,could'nt foist em off on Robin,,maybe i can find somebody new ?? :cyclops:



I stihl have two I need to fix up for my X-BIL. Forgot about them! OOPS ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

I know a guy.....and as for the 480, I'm waiting on a bar so I can run it so I can then problem solve


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I should listen to " twocandancant" more often.
> standin up to my neck in %100 humidity DOES feel better than out in the air with %99 humidity
> then i gotta get outta the pool to get rid of them two cans and get two more !! LOL !



Don't tip to many of them cans and fall down! Your OL may not save you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I know a guy.....and as for the 480, I'm waiting on a bar so I can run it so I can then problem solve



My 480 has a new 30" B&C and runs great!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I know a guy.....and as for the 480, I'm waiting on a bar so I can run it so I can then problem solve



How many cc is a Jred 920 ??


----------



## tbone75

Just membered I have a 2154 J-Red to fix for myself too! Wonder where I put that??


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> How many cc is a Jred 920 ??



87cc.



tbone75 said:


> Just membered I have a 2154 J-Red to fix for myself too! Wonder where I put that??



I think you mean 2054.


----------



## roncoinc

Was just wondering how many Jred projects i got ??
six ?? eight maybe ??


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> 87cc.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean 2054.



Yep That is what it is! LOL I was close!


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> Was just wondering how many Jred projects i got ??
> six ?? eight maybe ??



If you have too many, I know a plant guy that would be happy to take a few off your hands.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was just wondering how many Jred projects i got ??
> six ?? eight maybe ??



Whats the hold up??


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> 87cc.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean 2054.



Yeh,,and you probly got a top end i could use to fix this one 
tween you and Robin probly got more parts than Tilton !!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Just membered I have a 2154 J-Red to fix for myself too! Wonder where I put that??



You'll find it when you trip over it and break your hip.....


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Was just wondering how many Jred projects i got ??
> six ?? eight maybe ??



I know a guy.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You'll find it when you trip over it and break your hip.....



Nah.....Its somewhere under the bench in the pile? I don't walk under there LOL


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> If you have too many, I know a plant guy that would be happy to take a few off your hands.



When You and Robin where down my end of maine i let it be known of those parts and saws but nobody was interested in driving the 20 minits to were they were !!
it's a lot easier to say,,look in those boxes guys and see what you can find,,than it is to to dig the stuff out and takes pix,,then more pix and discriptions etc...
got some 20xx stuff in there too..
75E ?? robin seen some of the junk but not all of it and not the new junk.,,and parts etc..drives me nuts !! mostly cause i dont know what it is !!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I know a guy.



Got lots of 5xx stuff too,the ones Robin dont like


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> When You and Robin where down my end of maine i let it be known of those parts and saws but nobody was interested in driving the 20 minits to were they were !!
> it's a lot easier to say,,look in those boxes guys and see what you can find,,than it is to to dig the stuff out and takes pix,,then more pix and discriptions etc...
> got some 20xx stuff in there too..
> 75E ?? robin seen some of the junk but not all of it and not the new junk.,,and parts etc..drives me nuts !! mostly cause i dont know what it is !!



I didn't hear that! Oh well, maybe you will still have them at the next GTG. I do have a top end for a 920 but it goes to the rest of the 920 parts I have.  I am not even sure how good of shape it is in anyways.


----------



## roncoinc

Down to 95 deg !! whoo hoo !!
time to get in the %100 humidity again with a Dancanfloaty


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> Down to 95 deg !! whoo hoo !!
> time to get in the %100 humidity again with a Dancanfloaty



Keep it! I don't think it ever made it above 75 here today and I am not complaining one bit.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got lots of 5xx stuff too,the ones Robin dont like



I have only worked on one of them.Didn't think it was bad? Ran good!


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> I have only worked on one of them.Didn't think it was bad? Ran good!



I don't think they are that bad either, but they do leave room for lots of improvement. The 510 with the 3 screws in the starter cover comes to mind. That saw is a terrible design.


----------



## roncoinc

CAPTION CONTEST !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> I don't think they are that bad either, but they do leave room for lots of improvement. The 510 with the 3 screws in the starter cover comes to mind. That saw is a terrible design.



People diss on them a bit as not being a "fine" example of a Jred and not worth $25 to fix up..
then they look for and spend $30 for a starter,,$25 for a handlebar,,$30 for a gas tank ?? WTF ??
myself,,i think a well running saw in that class in good shape is a $100 saw no problem..


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> CAPTION CONTEST !!!!!!!!!!!!








Best one yet ! You win !!!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I should listen to " twocandancant" more often.
> standin up to my neck in %100 humidity DOES feel better than out in the air with %99 humidity
> then i gotta get outta the pool to get rid of them two cans and get two more !! LOL !



Just get a floating cooler to go with that Handsome floating drink holder and let your pool filter take care of the empties . :msp_biggrin:


----------



## little possum

Id call it paradise


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> CAPTION CONTEST !!!!!!!!!!!!



Ron..............You out done yourself on that one!  That PBR could be improved on! Not bad,but not great.Some Irish Red stuff is much better! :msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Id call it paradise



We call it Canada .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> We call it Canada .



We call it " the live free or die " state


----------



## tbone75

My 066 is VERY ALIVE! WOW ! That sucker got some azz!  It is not fun to start! It bites hard! LOL It went up to 170 compression before I gave up! LOL It was stihl going up! Fired right up on the 3rd pull. Thankfully! LOL


----------



## PB

Ron, you might want to hide that duck. Those Canucks get strangely aroused around inflatable items.


----------



## roncoinc

Just done better...
beer battered deep fried fresh (almost) flounder fillets..
ready to go on a toasted rol with home made tarter sauce 







Paradise dont get any better than right here


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just done better...
> beer battered deep fried fresh (almost) flounder fillets..
> ready to go on a toasted rol with home made tarter sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paradise dont get any better than right here



Now that looks GOOD !! Wish I had some :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Ron, you might want to hide that duck. Those Canucks get strangely aroused around inflatable items.



Where do you think " CANADA " geese come from !! ?? LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lee,,i can see you are feeling better ?


----------



## tbone75

How does this cable fit into the trigger on this 2065? I can't see enough back in there? Only thing left to do on it!


----------



## tbone75

Looks like there is one real small pin that hold the trigger in?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> How does this cable fit into the trigger on this 2065? I can't see enough back in there? Only thing left to do on it!



Is that like a 365 or 371 ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Is that like a 365 or 371 ?



Yep!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep!



15 second job then,use your eyes.
have cable OUT and pull sheath back,needle nose pliers and look down beside prescense lever..
maybe pull trigger a little..'you will see where the end goes and the cable sheath fits in.
hook the end in where it goes and then pull on cable sheath until it goes in it's holder then run cable up thru the rest.
if you are used to working on steals this could be hard because it is so simple


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 15 second job then,use your eyes.
> have cable OUT and pull sheath back,needle nose pliers and look down beside prescense lever..
> maybe pull trigger a little..'you will see where the end goes and the cable sheath fits in.
> hook the end in where it goes and then pull on cable sheath until it goes in it's holder then run cable up thru the rest.
> if you are used to working on steals this could be hard because it is so simple



I got the sheath in there but something stihl don't work right? Maybe the end of the cable isn't in there right?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I got the sheath in there but something stihl don't work right? Maybe the end of the cable isn't in there right?



there is a space betwen the end of the sheath and were the cable end catches..
look further back at the handle.
sheath will end in it's holder,,then a bit of open cable exposed,then the catch for the end of the cable.
it is all in a straight line.
easier than changing an air filter on a stihl 
so pull the sheath back out and expose as much cable as you can and catch the cable end in it's holder first,then pull on cable to seat the sheath..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> there is a space betwen the end of the sheath and were the cable end catches..
> look further back at the handle.
> sheath will end in it's holder,,then a bit of open cable exposed,then the catch for the end of the cable.
> it is all in a straight line.
> easier than changing an air filter on a stihl
> so pull the sheath back out and expose as much cable as you can and catch the cable end in it's holder first,then pull on cable to seat the sheath..



OK I will go try again! LOL Thanks Ron


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> HHmmmm,,,,, Jred projects,,could'nt foist em off on Robin,,maybe i can find somebody new ?? :cyclops:



Robin always wants your Jred projects but haven't had time/$$ to get there yet..........and someone got me all wet 'cause he had the big'un in the Volvo at the GTG but then somehow ...forgot to load it....absent minded smurph....:msp_sneaky:LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Robin always wants your Jred projects but haven't had time/$$ to get there yet..........and someone got me all wet 'cause he had the big'un in the Volvo at the GTG but then somehow ...forgot to load it....absent minded smurph....:msp_sneaky:LOL!!!



Yeh,,left it outside on the ground in the yard 
smurph ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,and you probly got a top end i could use to fix this one
> tween you and Robin probly got more parts than Tilton !!




LOL I sure we do...for the oldies...casue Tilton's ain't got any!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> People diss on them a bit as not being a "fine" example of a Jred and not worth $25 to fix up..
> then they look for and spend $30 for a starter,,$25 for a handlebar,,$30 for a gas tank ?? WTF ??
> myself,,i think a well running saw in that class in good shape is a $100 saw no problem..




Junk....100 of them running ain't worth a hundred bucks.......Junk.. I say!! Each and every one...if it ain't now...use it for full 2 days it will be!!! Worse than a cussed Stihl and that's going some!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

this is the only way that meal could get any better Ron! looks good by the way. 

oh, and who the hell is this Keith guy....and why does he piss in so many bottles, I think he lives "up north"


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Junk....100 of them running ain't worth a hundred bucks.......Junk.. I say!! Each and every one...if it ain't now...use it for full 2 days it will be!!! Worse than a cussed Stihl and that's going some!!!



Robin,,,tell us how you really feel without holding back ??????


----------



## tbone75

OK Ron I got it fixed! The cable was in there right,but the trigger wasn't! LOL Seems to work fine now! So its ready to fire up tomorrow! ?? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> this is the only way that meal could get any better Ron! looks good by the way.
> 
> oh, and who the hell is this Keith guy....and why does he piss in so many bottles, I think he lives "up north"



Well,,i can tell you "Tinking" on that pad !! best laptop made so it shows you may have some taste someplace.. 
dem nadians have to pay so many taxes they pee in thier bottles and sell them back..and nobody up there notices the diff !!


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Junk....100 of them running ain't worth a hundred bucks.......Junk.. I say!! Each and every one...if it ain't now...use it for full 2 days it will be!!! Worse than a cussed Stihl and that's going some!!!



Hold your hosses Robin!! Did you just say a Stihl is better than a Jonsereds?!! On my 1/4 acre, those words are grounds for hangin!! The worst Jonsered on the worst day is still better than any Stihl on the best day!! Put it on my tombstone!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,,tell us how you really feel without holding back ??????



Really???.........I was trying to be polite..........but if you realy want my opinion...those are the poorest excuse for a pro or even semi pro saw I have ever seen in all my days. When they were current you used to see 2-3 three at the dump every Sunday morning and the dump crows wouldn't even touch them.......they symbolize the death of a great marque...and partially caused it. Have I made myself clear????.......there's more.....if anyone is uncertain.......


----------



## tbone75

I guess tomorrow I will get back to the 621? Hope to get it running right? LOL If not I know how to yell at Robin !


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> this is the only way that meal could get any better Ron! looks good by the way.
> 
> oh, and who the hell is this Keith guy....and why does he piss in so many bottles, I think he lives "up north"



"Spoetzl" ahhhh! Another customer of ours. You guys keep drinking, my kids really appreciate your support.............


----------



## SilverKing

Heres one that aint been mentioned before.A Mall brand saw is better than an Allis Chalmers


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Hold your hosses Robin!! Did you just say a Stihl is better than a Jonsereds?!! On my 1/4 acre, those words are grounds for hangin!! The worst Jonsered on the worst day is still better than any Stihl on the best day!! Put it on my tombstone!!!!!!




Oooppps....must be over 50F again!!! At least a cussed Stihl would make a decent wheel chock or something to put a tongue jack on, a door stop or something to laugh about....those 5XX (except 590) don't even qualify for this duty...sorry PB but those saws were not real...probably delivered to this planet by aliens just to boost Stihl sales.......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I guess tomorrow I will get back to the 621? Hope to get it running right? LOL If not I know how to yell at Robin !



Now that is a true and real Jonsereds...the best of the seventies....and you will overcome what ever issues it has quickly .... I 'm sure


----------



## Cantdog

Didn't mention it before but that's a yummmy looking flounder fry there Ron........


----------



## little possum

dancan said:


> We call it Canada .


I need to plan a trip up there for a duck season. Cjcon said I could go huntin with him. 
Would like to see Canadia.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> "Spoetzl" ahhhh! Another customer of ours. You guys keep drinking, my kids really appreciate your support.............



if thats the case....ill be sending your kids to whatevewr school they want....full ride...


----------



## AU_K2500

id like to plan a trip up through Ohio and on to NH.....maybe up into maine. Ive got a feeling im going to have to wait till I own a truck...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Now that is a true and real Jonsereds...the best of the seventies....and you will overcome what ever issues it has quickly .... I 'm sure



Has to be something simple? Just ruins to good when its reved up.


----------



## AU_K2500

crap....im starting to see double.


----------



## dancan

Nah , that's called stereoscopic vision , no problems there .


----------



## tbone75

Seems to be another night I can't sleep. This is really sucking! LOL


----------



## dancan

Se Lack Erzz !!!


----------



## little possum

Not in NC!


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah not so much here either..........did you fall out of bed and wake yourself up Dan???


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Oooppps....must be over 50F again!!! At least a cussed Stihl would make a decent wheel chock or something to put a tongue jack on, a door stop or something to laugh about....those 5XX (except 590) don't even qualify for this duty...sorry PB but those saws were not real...probably delivered to this planet by aliens just to boost Stihl sales.......



Nothing riles me up more than 51F than Stihls! 

Heading down to the coast today where the high of 72 will be awesome. Not sure about the humidity though.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!! You heading down this way or to Washington County??


----------



## roncoinc

AAHHHH..... another beutiful day in paradise.
7 am and 80 deg already.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!! You heading down this way or to Washington County??



Washington County. There is a field day today that I will be giving a short talk at. Looked at the weather, going to be 79F. I might have to scream my talk out.


----------



## roncoinc

Jery hasnt posted ANYPLACE in two days now !!
Dan,better go check on him !


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Washington County. There is a field day today that I will be giving a short talk at. Looked at the weather, going to be 79F. I might have to scream my talk out.



LOL!!! I think the humidity has dropped out here tremendously in the last 12 hrs. I went through three t shirts yesterday all totally soaked...though it may be warm today temp wise, I think the air will be much dryer and more comfortable. So you probably won't have to pin their ears back quite so much!!!! Oh... and don't take any questions from the crowd..........LOLOL!!!!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Jery hasnt posted ANYPLACE in two days now !!
> Dan,better go check on him !



He's around , I was talking to his wife yesterday but he's still trying to recover from some mush samich nightmares .


----------



## roncoinc

Heres one for John 

McCulloch 7-10 Automatic


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Its a cool 75 here today. High of 99 this afternoon


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Heres one for John
> 
> McCulloch 7-10 Automatic



No thanks,don't much care for macs. I am sure there good saws,just don't much care for them?


----------



## roncoinc

Sorry Mark,what i thot were Jred projects are just junk parts in bolted together piles...
to much wrong and to many parts missing except for the 920 that needs a slug and jug that Robin or PB wont part with


----------



## roncoinc

I couldnt make my way all the way to the back but i think no Jred parts there anyway.







I did find this,runs but maybe carb work or seals,complete but no b&c.


----------



## tbone75

Very rough night and morning! Storms moving in plus to much playing with that big saw yesterday I think? LOL Got some big Stihl bars on the way too! 2-36" and 3-28" LOL I will get the 066 and 064's fixed up nice!


----------



## tbone75

There ya go Mark! Ain't nothing wrong with them Echos! Nice smooth running saws!


----------



## AU_K2500

I appreciate you looking Ron. You got a lot of stuff in that trailer!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I appreciate you looking Ron. You got a lot of stuff in that trailer!



The good stuff is in his shop! LOL All them Dolmars!


----------



## tbone75

Think I will go work on J-Reds today! I like this 621 just got to get it running right! I know the 2065 will run VERY good! LOL Guess its a 2075 now? LOL


----------



## tbone75

The rings for the P70 and Eekos should be here by the end of the week? P70 is first Ron! LOL That one is so easy to work on!


----------



## tbone75

Just checked on the rings,they will be here today! Guess the P70 will be the saw of the day! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just picked 5 maters! My first of the year!


----------



## tbone75

Won't be long till I get some big ones for BLT's


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Won't be long till I get some big ones for BLT's



Gonna make bacon outta tyhem hedgeHOGS ??


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!
Been busy......
Mowed yard yesterday
Trimmed today
Got parts packaged for jay
Popped another chuck this mornin
Garden is doin good
Still workin 50+ hours a week will be 60+ hours the next two weeks


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Gonna make bacon outta tyhem hedgeHOGS ??



Sure! LOL Me and Adam got some fresh chucks for bacon! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

My rings just got here! Guess I better get busy! Maybe Ron will quit yelling at me? :msp_rolleyes: :hmm3grin2orange: At least about the P70 :hmm3grin2orange: If he don't yell at me I would think he was mad at me! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Adam guess what! Got another 346 on the way ! oke: And a 372! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Won't be long till I get some big ones for BLT's



Don't even need the lettuce and bacon. Make ya a mater samich on white bread with some ma you on the bread and salt and pepper to taste


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Don't even need the lettuce and bacon. Make ya a mater samich on white bread with some ma you on the bread and salt and pepper to taste



Them are good too! But just salt. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Mornin all!
> Been busy......
> Mowed yard yesterday
> Trimmed today
> Got parts packaged for jay
> Popped another chuck this mornin
> Garden is doin good
> Still workin 50+ hours a week will be 60+ hours the next two weeks



Good to hear from you..
glad you garden doing good.
mine outta control !! i cant even get to it !!








Mater plants 8 feet hi and a couple dozen or more on each plant !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good to hear from you..
> glad you garden doing good.
> mine outta control !! i cant even get to it !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mater plants 8 feet hi and a couple dozen or more on each plant !



Yours is doing good! What is that on the edge?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yours is doing good! What is that on the edge?



the grass or the salery ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> the grass or the salery ?



The salery! LOL I know you aint eating grass! Well maybe?


----------



## Jon1212

Anyone seen Marc Arnold around here?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Anyone seen Marc Arnold around here?



Not for a few days? Haven't seen Jerry either! SLACKERS! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

This P70 is fighting me a little.First I forgot to put the coil bracket back on the jug before I glued it on.Had to pull the flywheel to get it on.I removed the base gasket because the squish is .060 without it? But now the coil don't fit! LOL Got to file the holes in that now. LOL This thing had 120 compression with the gasket and very wore rings before,wonder what it will have now? Ring gap is now .009,how they came that way from the Greek.Also wonder about the timing,the gasket was very thick! Just wait and see how it runs? Right now its back break time!! Then its fire up the 2065 time!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This P70 is fighting me a little.First I forgot to put the coil bracket back on the jug before I glued it on.Had to pull the flywheel to get it on.I removed the base gasket because the squish is .060 without it? But now the coil don't fit! LOL Got to file the holes in that now. LOL This thing had 120 compression with the gasket and very wore rings before,wonder what it will have now? Ring gap is now .009,how they came that way from the Greek.Also wonder about the timing,the gasket was very thick! Just wait and see how it runs? Right now its back break time!! Then its fire up the 2065 time!



So how much comp with new rings and no gasket ??
why didnt you check it ?
and why fire the 2065 when you aint done the P70 yet ?? AHDD ??
120 comp with worn rings and 60thou squish without thick base gasket,,bet that thing have some torque !!
how come you didnt raise the ports if the gasket was that thick and you took it out ??
waiting for fire up P70 time !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So how much comp with new rings and no gasket ??
> why didnt you check it ?
> and why fire the 2065 when you aint done the P70 yet ?? AHDD ??
> 120 comp with worn rings and 60thou squish without thick base gasket,,bet that thing have some torque !!
> how come you didnt raise the ports if the gasket was that thick and you took it out ??
> waiting for fire up P70 time !!!!!!!!!!



Got to let the glue set up! No port work till I know its going to run? LOL The 2065 glue is set up now! LOL P70 tomorrow!! I swear!!  It going to hurt anything to file the slots in the coil?


----------



## tbone75

Can I use a husky bar on the Partner? Or does it have to be Partner?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Can I use a husky bar on the Partner? Or does it have to be Partner?



File away !

i think they take the same bar,check oiler hole is all.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> File away !
> 
> i think they take the same bar,check oiler hole is all.



Thanks Ron! This thing should run real good!


----------



## tbone75

I will let the glue set a couple hrs then check the compression on the P70. Break time is over,time to go file! LOL


----------



## dancan

Gee , we haven't heard from John for about an hour and his last post was about playing with glue .....................Should we call someone ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Gee , we haven't heard from John for about an hour and his last post was about playing with glue .....................Should we call someone ?



Its OK Dan! Someone has to keep this thread afloat! You are just to big a SLACKER! LOL


----------



## PB

hey Ron, if you want to get rid of some of those saws I will be in your neck of the woods tomorrow morning.


----------



## roncoinc

Just did a muff mod,,worked out real well..
non adjustable carb so i put in more carb filter to make it suck more fuel 







outlet hole was about 1/4 in by 1/4 in..
so i enlarged it ..






had to pull out all the wire wound up inside it too.






my $10 yardsale ryobie BPB runs real nice now !!


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!! I think the humidity has dropped out here tremendously in the last 12 hrs. I went through three t shirts yesterday all totally soaked...though it may be warm today temp wise, I think the air will be much dryer and more comfortable. So you probably won't have to pin their ears back quite so much!!!! Oh... and don't take any questions from the crowd..........LOLOL!!!!



Oh was aweful until about noon then the humidity lifted. It was warm, but bearable today. I forgot to put on sunscreen or to wear a hat so my face is aweful burnt. Tomorrow I get to head down to Mass to collect some samples. Going to be a long day of driving.


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> hey Ron, if you want to get rid of some of those saws I will be in your neck of the woods tomorrow morning.



You gonna be carrying any donation type stuff with ya ??


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> You gonna be carrying any donation type stuff with ya ??



Other than a 920 top end, what are you looking for?


----------



## farrell

John you gettin wet?
NWS radar image from Cleveland, OH


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Other than a 920 top end, what are you looking for?



For a 920 top end you can go home with everything red i have 
(if it is in good shape)


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> For a 920 top end you can go home with everything red i have
> (if it is in good shape)



Hmmmmm........What is that 2100 series saw? It wouldn't happen to be a 2159 would it?


----------



## roncoinc

INTERMISSION !!!

lobster roll's for those that dont know


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Hmmmmm........What is that 2100 series saw? It wouldn't happen to be a 2159 would it?



Post pic and put an arrow on it.


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


>



The one on the bottom left.

Scratch that. It is not a 2159. The top handle is plastic.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Its OK Dan! Someone has to keep this thread afloat! You are just to big a SLACKER! LOL



I was busy making stuff today http://www.arboristsite.com/wood-carving-turning/203997.htm .
If someone would figure out how to make some curved knives I might be able to get some faster so I could hobble my way to the house sooner .


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> The one on the bottom left.
> 
> Scratch that. It is not a 2159. The top handle is plastic.



I think that may be a 45cc somthin ?? maybe 50cc ?


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Oh was aweful until about noon then the humidity lifted. It was warm, but bearable today. I forgot to put on sunscreen or to wear a hat so my face is aweful burnt. Tomorrow I get to head down to Mass to collect some samples. Going to be a long day of driving.



Yeah it went right back to pretty darn humid here today not bad temp wise though.......good luck tomorrow..drive careful...


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John you gettin wet?
> NWS radar image from Cleveland, OH



Yep! Got nasty for a little bit! Seems to over now.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was busy making stuff today http://www.arboristsite.com/wood-carving-turning/203997.htm .
> If someone would figure out how to make some curved knives I might be able to get some faster so I could hobble my way to the house sooner .



Is that a HINT :hmm3grin2orange: Got to get the heat treating down pat first! Doing a little better at it.


----------



## tbone75

The P70 surprised me in a bad way! Compression is only 130? I just don't get it? But the 2065/75 is one bad azz running saw now! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

CAPTION CONTEST !!

winner gets a free steal !!


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> The one on the bottom left.
> 
> Scratch that. It is not a 2159. The top handle is plastic.



Ron if no one else wants that one on the bottom left I do. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The P70 surprised me in a bad way! Compression is only 130? I just don't get it? But the 2065/75 is one bad azz running saw now! :hmm3grin2orange:



well,,how much time does the rings have on them seating ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> CAPTION CONTEST !!
> 
> winner gets a free steal !!



Dancan'trow duck! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> well,,how much time does the rings have on them seating ??



Zero till tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron if no one else wants that one on the bottom left I do. LOL



Gonna make LEE take them all ! LOL !

Pnut but,,if you need contact info PM me.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Ron if no one else wants that one on the bottom left I do. LOL



I want one! But I'm poor currently


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dancan'trow duck! :hmm3grin2orange:



canada geese looking to spoon ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> CAPTION CONTEST !!
> 
> winner gets a free steal !!



Dancants rubber duck complete with spoon paddles!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> canada geese looking to spoon ??



You win the Steal! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> CAPTION CONTEST !!
> 
> winner gets a free steal !!



Notice the crutch ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Gonna make LEE take them all ! LOL !
> 
> Pnut but,,if you need contact info PM me.



I got a 45 and 50 cc ones I need to fix some time? LOL Have no idea what they will need? If them guys want it they can have it.But if they don't then I would take it.


----------



## dancan

I don't think that it has to be as critical as a knife , most of the better rated spoon , hook or crook knives are coming from one man operations and a lot of it has to do with thickness , angles and curves .
You make'um and I'll test'um LOL
Not a huge market but I don't think that there's more than 20ish different maker .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Notice the crutch ??



Seen it but didn't know what it was? :hmm3grin2orange: Your sure having some fun with your rubber ducky! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I don't think that it has to be as critical as a knife , most of the better rated spoon , hook or crook knives are coming from one man operations and a lot of it has to do with thickness , angles and curves .
> You make'um and I'll test'um LOL
> Not a huge market but I don't think that there's more than 20ish different maker .



I will give it a shot! But not till winter.


----------



## dancan

I go away for 2 minutes and this place turns into the comedy hour :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Going to try and put 2 Eekos together tomorrow? One a day is down right amazing for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I go away for 2 minutes and this place turns into the comedy hour :msp_tongue:



The Ron and Ducky show! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I was busy making stuff today http://www.arboristsite.com/wood-carving-turning/203997.htm .
> If someone would figure out how to make some curved knives I might be able to get some faster so I could hobble my way to the house sooner .



Hey man !! they are wooden spoons your ancestors used to make using a rock !!
good to see you getting back to your roots !!
during the next eon when man learned to walk on two legs they invented forks !.
oppss,,sorry,,you cant walk on two legs 
back to spoons i guess 

ALSO !! i see Jerry posted in that thread !
he must be mad at us


----------



## tbone75

Dan I could be MEEN like you! Make you a knife and make you come and get it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I should put up Kermit the Frog's " Rubber Ducky Your the One'' but not all of us could watch it .


----------



## roncoinc

Dancantduck got thrown out of the pool !!
nekid wimmin in there threw him out !
SHAME on you Dan !! !!
sorry,,no pix or i wouldnt be alive to post again


----------



## roncoinc

Well Dancant ??
critique on my latest photo effort ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dancantduck got thrown out of the pool !!
> nekid wimmin in there threw him out !
> SHAME on you Dan !! !!
> sorry,,no pix or i wouldnt be alive to post again



Ron! Why aint you in there with them? :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

I guess PB lost interest..

dancant pay attention.

Jerry dont like us anymore.

maybe i'll go wash in the pool before calling it a night ??
WITHOUT dans duck watching !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron! Why aint you in there with them? :msp_confused:



Why would i wanna do that ?? they take up to much room !!


----------



## dancan

Not as good as the first duck , the "Shock Value'' makes it tops but that's stihl a great duck LOL .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Why would i wanna do that ?? they take up to much room !!



Ron????????? That is the point! They can't get away! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron????????? That is the point! They can't get away! :hmm3grin2orange:



AND ?? why would i want to catch them ????
like the dog that chases cars


----------



## roncoinc

See ??? 
i saw Jerry down ther but he said nothing,,Jon too..
nobody likes me so i will sign off so they can post now


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> AND ?? why would i want to catch them ????
> like the dog that chases cars



:hmm3grin2orange: I guess you are old! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> CAPTION CONTEST !!
> 
> winner gets a free steal !!



STIHL T Duck


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> CAPTION CONTEST !!
> 
> winner gets a free steal !!



Mutha Ducka!!!

Duck Soup

All Quacked Up!


----------



## tbone75

You guys are bad! You don't talk till Ron takes off! :msp_ohmy: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> I guess PB lost interest..
> 
> dancant pay attention.
> 
> Jerry dont like us anymore.
> 
> maybe i'll go wash in the pool before calling it a night ??
> WITHOUT dans duck watching !!



A guy can't take a dog for a walk anymore?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> You guys are bad! You don't talk till Ron takes off! :msp_ohmy: :hmm3grin2orange:



as the saying goes, "timing is everything"...................LOLing!!!


----------



## tbone75

Ron has a pool full of nekid wimmin and he don't want to get in there with them? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

I think Ron is feeding us a bunch of BS.He is in that pool right now with all them wimin! He was was waiting for the booze to take affect! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I think Ron is feeding us a bunch of BS.He is in that pool right now with all them wimin! He was was waiting for the booze to take affect! :hmm3grin2orange:




Or maybe the "blue smurf vitamins".....lol!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I think Ron is feeding us a bunch of BS.He is in that pool right now with all them wimin! He was was waiting for the little blue pills to take affect! :hmm3grin2orange:



What John and Robin said !


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers again tonight! This no sleep crap is getting very old!:bang:


----------



## little possum

Not sleeping, is better than not waking up..


----------



## dancan

Did someone say crackerz ?


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> Did someone say crackerz ?



Not me, but I am out of hot sauce.


----------



## dancan

I've got some here but maybe one of then slackerz closer to you could get you some .
Weather improving there yet ?


----------



## RandyMac

Weather is the same, still damp, maybe a bit warmer, I think it was 62f the other day. We picked up a quarter inch of rain a couple days ago.


----------



## roncoinc

C'mon cofffeeeeeee .......


----------



## Cantdog

Coffee ready yet Ron????


----------



## RandyMac

I gotta a spider on one of the outside cameras, it looks as big as a Dungeness crab.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> I gotta a spider on one of the outside cameras, it looks as big as a Dungeness crab.



Better dispatch a team........


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> Better dispatch a team........



Sure as Hell, on the line to SWAT right now.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Coffee ready yet Ron????



ready and recycled already 

PB should be here about 10:30 , hope he takes all that red stuff..


----------



## Cantdog

Just waiting for the second pot to perk here ........PB probably will clean up that mess for ya LOL!! Who knows some of it may even trickle down to this low-cal LOL!! John was supposed to get after that 621 yesterday but I didn't hear any swearing so he must have let it be for another day.

This is my last work day this week OL, dogs and I are heading to the Island for a couple days R&R...eat dirt cheep lobster and try to catch a few flounder....that flounder fry you showed the other night looked good with any luck (and a few clams) I should be able to come up with something similar!!


----------



## Cantdog

Speaking of lobster and boats.....the Stonington Lobster Boat Races were last Sunday...I didn't go this yr. But here is a link for those of you that like work boats and pics....Foolish Pleasure took the ribbon and broke the old Maine Coast Fastest Lobster Boat record at a blistering 72.8 MPH in Stonington Sunday...speculation is that there is more there, if needed too!!!!

Stonington Lobster Boat Races - Downeast Maine in Photos by The Ellsworth American & Mount Desert Islander


Lots of pics....some ho-hum...some great!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Speaking of lobster and boats.....the Stonington Lobster Boat Races were last Sunday...I didn't go this yr. But here is a link for those of you that like work boats and pics....Foolish Pleasure took the ribbon and broke the old Maine Coast Fastest Lobster Boat record at a blistering 72.8 MPH in Stonington Sunday...speculation is that there is more there, if needed too!!!!
> 
> Stonington Lobster Boat Races - Downeast Maine in Photos by The Ellsworth American & Mount Desert Islander
> 
> 
> Lots of pics....some ho-hum...some great!!



2011 Stonington Lobster Boat Races (Foolish Pleasure) - YouTube
video from 2011 saying 72.8 was set then ?


----------



## AU_K2500

I just realized how much all this stuff for the little 45. Has set me back. I hope its worth it....

Morning fellas, sitting down in the mine as we speak.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I just realized how much all this stuff for the little 45. Has set me back. I hope its worth it....
> 
> Morning fellas, sitting down in the mine as we speak.



Thats why some saws a parts saws and not project saws


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Just waiting for the second pot to perk here ........PB probably will clean up that mess for ya LOL!! Who knows some of it may even trickle down to this low-cal LOL!! John was supposed to get after that 621 yesterday but I didn't hear any swearing so he must have let it be for another day.
> 
> This is my last work day this week OL, dogs and I are heading to the Island for a couple days R&R...eat dirt cheep lobster and try to catch a few flounder....that flounder fry you showed the other night looked good with any luck (and a few clams) I should be able to come up with something similar!!



I spent all day on the P70. LOL Today is the little Eekos.Maybe after that I can get back to the 621? You have fun out on the island!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Thats why some saws a parts saws and not project saws



Don't worry. It hasnt gone THAT far. I could still make a profit on it!


----------



## diggers_dad

*Left Coast box*

My wife tells me a box from someone named "Jon" on the left coast showed up at my house. It was addressed to "The Arnold Boys" and she said it smelled a little musky. I told her to make sure the boys opened it outside and to take safety precautions. When I get a chance I'll post some pics but I haven't been home much lately, staying waaaaaay too busy at work.

Thanks Jon! From what the wife said it will go nicely with some Homies tbone sent a while back. Max and I have been steadily working on those.


----------



## ChainFinn

If you happen to have a silent moment between battles, please do tell me a few things.

Jonsered 455 is the case.


-How much r.pm´s would you give to it, with gutted muffler and removed cylinder gasket ?

-Is this saw worth a dime ever ?


I got one, and its VERY nice by the looks, as i know it hasnt been used much at all, compressions are at home, i put in a carb kit, a new plug, adjusted the air gap to 0.3mm, and it starts, idles, takes revs high pretty fast and such but as i am not into Jonsereds that much, the only thing ill be doing is the rude muffler mod and getting rid of the gasket to maybe get a bit of more power.
Ill be taking this saw to the hunting cabin as there it might be needes some day.

So, throw me something guys, thanks .


----------



## tbone75

Off to a very slow start today.Hope I can get something done? Been on a roll for a couple days! Just want to keep it going! I will hear the P70 run today!! I am betting it will take a little time for the rings to seat good. Jug has some very light scratches in it,but can't feel any of them.Piston has some too I buffed off,just very minor ones.Just hope I have some kind of bar that will fit?


----------



## tbone75

The 2065 runs very nice now! Had to take the H screw out another 1-3/4 turn out from where is was before!That makes it 3 full turns out. I bet it could use a bigger carb.Anyone have any idea what I could use on it?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Off to a very slow start today.Hope I can get something done? Been on a roll for a couple days! Just want to keep it going! I will hear the P70 run today!! I am betting it will take a little time for the rings to seat good. Jug has some very light scratches in it,but can't feel any of them.Piston has some too I buffed off,just very minor ones.Just hope I have some kind of bar that will fit?



Lots going on today eh ??

I got a ryobie tiller going this mornin 
Pb helped me with it.
found primer bulb hooked up wrong


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lots going on today eh ??
> 
> I got a ryobie tiller going this mornin
> Pb helped me with it.
> found primer bulb hooked up wrong



Them primer bulbs can give ya fits! LOL UPS guy is coming over this weekend to pick out a saw,so had to get a couple ready to try out.Got the Eekos all over the bench now! LOL Getting ready to storm any sec. Looks like a big one on the radar!


----------



## tbone75

Raining good right now!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Raining good right now!



82 deg and bright sunshine.
maters got the blight so i got some sulpher spray and gave them a dose.
bet some plants gonna have 30+ matters a plant ! if the blight dont hurt em 

warm enuf i may take Dancantduck for a swim,cover his eyes so he dont see me nekid !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 82 deg and bright sunshine.
> maters got the blight so i got some sulpher spray and gave them a dose.
> bet some plants gonna have 30+ matters a plant ! if the blight dont hurt em
> 
> warm enuf i may take Dancantduck for a swim,cover his eyes so he dont see me nekid !! LOL !!



Poor Dancan'tduck! Going to go blind! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Just sold 3 saws! LOL My last Husky 350 that I would sell a 017 and one of them Eeko 3000.


----------



## tbone75

The temp dropped to 75! Dang it is nice out there now!


----------



## tbone75

One guy tried to buy my ported 359! I was tempted?? LOL


----------



## tbone75

One of the guys is a tree trimmer.70 yrs old and still doing it! He is bringing me 2 or 3 old saws I can have !! No idea what they are,but like I care for that price!


----------



## tbone75

Guess I need to get back to the saws I want to sell. These guys cleaned me out! Afraid the 621 is getting put back a little longer :msp_sad: Need a couple more Husky 350s and get this 455 done!Plus the MS290 and 310.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> guess i need to get back to the saws i want to sell. These guys cleaned me out! Afraid the 621 is getting put back a little longer :msp_sad: Need a couple more husky 350s and get this 455 done!plus the ms290 and 310.



and ???????????????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> and ???????????????



I will go start it in just a few!  Got a little busy!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Sounds like its been a good day for ya john


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Sounds like its been a good day for ya john



Sure was! Now I can get more saws!


----------



## tbone75

OK Ron the P70 is alive! LOL Fired right up and runs very good! Now back to the other Eeko! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK Ron the P70 is alive! LOL Fired right up and runs very good! Now back to the other Eeko! LOL



sure,fire it up,shut it off and forget about it 
not even a b&c on it and cut a piece of wood..
need pix !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> sure,fire it up,shut it off and forget about it
> not even a b&c on it and cut a piece of wood..
> need pix !!



Dang your hard on me!  OK I will go find a bar cut some wood and get a couple pix for you!


----------



## dancan

ChainFinn said:


> If you happen to have a silent moment between battles, please do tell me a few things.
> 
> Jonsered 455 is the case.
> 
> 
> -How much r.pm´s would you give to it, with gutted muffler and removed cylinder gasket ?
> 
> -Is this saw worth a dime ever ?
> 
> 
> I got one, and its VERY nice by the looks, as i know it hasnt been used much at all, compressions are at home, i put in a carb kit, a new plug, adjusted the air gap to 0.3mm, and it starts, idles, takes revs high pretty fast and such but as i am not into Jonsereds that much, the only thing ill be doing is the rude muffler mod and getting rid of the gasket to maybe get a bit of more power.
> Ill be taking this saw to the hunting cabin as there it might be needes some day.
> 
> So, throw me something guys, thanks .



Wait till Robin or Lee pop in , they know the J'Red's pretty good .


I had to shake some sawdust out of ''Das Boot'' this afternoon :msp_biggrin:
John , when your demoing your saws , make sure your potential customers are making 16'' cookie cuts in your wood pile and make sure they try all the saws LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Wait till Robin or Lee pop in , they know the J'Red's pretty good .
> 
> 
> I had to shake some sawdust out of ''Das Boot'' this afternoon :msp_biggrin:
> John , when your demoing your saws , make sure your potential customers are making 16'' cookie cuts in your wood pile and make sure they try all the saws LOL .



You ever see that movie "" das boot " ??

excellent !!


----------



## dancan

Hey John ! I found you a saw on Kijiji that wont strain your back and it's cheap enough to add to your collection LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

If you havent seen it,watch it !!

Das Boot (1981) - IMDb


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> You ever see that movie "" das boot " ??
> 
> excellent !!



Not very many movies that I'll watch more that once , that's one of them .


----------



## roncoinc

I wonder if PB made it back home yet ???
i figured 10 hours driving 
and YES,i was meen !!! 
i made him fill his trunk with junk Jreds !! i wouldnt take no for an answer !!! had to get rid of the stuff somehow !!
now he knows how MEEN i really am !! bet he wont stop by HERE again !!

John,,your going to have to ask him about that one you questioned ?? i dont know stihl about them but he should..

Robin,, i think there was two 70e's ,, one with plastic flywheel in there ?? maybe other parts you could use ??
i dont know stihl about that stuff so i wouldnt know..
all i know is i got it out of MY shop and it went away !! 
he did leave a couple 920 jugs i think i can use one with a machine shop i know of to help...thats the last Jred i have 

i hope he post pix better than the ones i did of that pile of ,,, i mean goldmine of stuff !!


----------



## roncoinc

Damned little pervert !!

took my shorts off to go for a swim and Dancantduck over sniffing on them !!







he gotten so uppity cause he's " laid " up  thinks he can get away with anything !!
gona havta put that " lame duck " to work !!


----------



## AU_K2500

anybody ever have this problem....?

Had a package coming from Jacks small engine via UPS. tracking said today that it was delivered. came home and nothing on the door, went to the office and they didnt have it either, they looked twice, and I looked. went back double checked the door for a slip like they normally leave....nothing. but the UPS tracking number says it was delivered. under "left at:" it says "other-released" 

the kicker is, ive had packages come from jacks before, so the address was right. anybody ever had this happen? the guy in the office said check back tomorrow....yeah right.


----------



## tbone75

OK Ron here it is with bar in the wood! Its not real happy with that B&C,can't give it much just yet.But it will once its broke in I bet. It has 2 minor problems,stop switch don't work and the idle screw needs something? Seems to be leaking a little air around it.Wiggle it and she speeds up.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> anybody ever have this problem....?
> 
> Had a package coming from Jacks small engine via UPS. tracking said today that it was delivered. came home and nothing on the door, went to the office and they didnt have it either, they looked twice, and I looked. went back double checked the door for a slip like they normally leave....nothing. but the UPS tracking number says it was delivered. under "left at:" it says "other-released"
> 
> the kicker is, ive had packages come from jacks before, so the address was right. anybody ever had this happen? the guy in the office said check back tomorrow....yeah right.



Not from there,but I have had them drop stuff at the wrong address!


----------



## dancan

*This is my pool so get the Flock out because I want your Wimin' :msp_biggrin:*


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Not from there,but I have had them drop stuff at the wrong address!



I'm not happy. It wasn't a cheap order.....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I'm not happy. It wasn't a cheap order.....



Hope someone didn't steal it!


----------



## tbone75

The Eekos are giving me fits! New rings and less compression? I would guess the jug is screwed? But 2 of them are the same? 100 compression on both of them? I can't measure up in the jug so? Stihl have 2 more jugs to try I guess?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK Ron here it is with bar in the wood! Its not real happy with that B&C,can't give it much just yet.But it will once its broke in I bet. It has 2 minor problems,stop switch don't work and the idle screw needs something? Seems to be leaking a little air around it.Wiggle it and she speeds up.



Of course when you wiggle the idle screw it speeds up ! .. it opens the throttle plate !


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> anybody ever have this problem....?
> 
> Had a package coming from Jacks small engine via UPS. tracking said today that it was delivered. came home and nothing on the door, went to the office and they didnt have it either, they looked twice, and I looked. went back double checked the door for a slip like they normally leave....nothing. but the UPS tracking number says it was delivered. under "left at:" it says "other-released"
> 
> the kicker is, ive had packages come from jacks before, so the address was right. anybody ever had this happen? the guy in the office said check back tomorrow....yeah right.



Your lucky it's UPS and not USPS ,. !
imediatally start a claim with them.
dont wait another day.
they either lost it and driver said delivered or they dropped it someplace else or somebody stole it.
everything they ship is insured for up to $100..
it's not Jacks thats the problem but notify them and they may help.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Of course when you wiggle the idle screw it speeds up ! .. it opens the throttle plate !



Maybe? But it seems a little loose?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Your lucky it's UPS and not USPS ,. !
> imediatally start a claim with them.
> dont wait another day.
> they either lost it and driver said delivered or they dropped it someplace else or somebody stole it.
> everything they ship is insured for up to $100..
> it's not Jacks thats the problem but notify them and they may help.



already sent Jacks a message. Not blaming them in any way. they just have a lot more of the shipping information than I do. Im going to file a claim after dinner with UPS. Jacks has been great to deal with so far....so thats good.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Hope someone didn't steal it!



no chit! that was my first thought


----------



## tbone75

Ron any idea on the eeko low compression?


----------



## tbone75

I show Ron pix of the P70 in action,and nothing? All that whining out of him! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

gotta wait till tomorrow to file a claim "it must be one day past the scheduled delivery date"


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> gotta wait till tomorrow to file a claim "it must be one day past the scheduled delivery date"



Didn't know that? Learned something today!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I show Ron pix of the P70 in action,and nothing? All that whining out of him! :msp_sneaky:



the P70 looked good John!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> 2011 Stonington Lobster Boat Races (Foolish Pleasure) - YouTube
> video from 2011 saying 72.8 was set then ?




Yes Ron you're right I went back and checked that record was set in 2011 but Galen ran unopposed this yr at Stonington in the "Gasoline E Class over 502cid and 28 foot and over, supercharger and turbos" with the same time. That vid is awsome as he is running alone so he just gets up to the finish and then maxxes her out!!! She was out of the water more than in. This economy has shortened up the really fast boat builders boats..but Galen has a race built boat with a Weaver built signature 598cid bored and stroked 502cid GM...with alum heads...these motors are unreal...unlike a dragster that has to run at WOT for 6-8secs these have to run nearly a minute over redline!! Sorry John I know you could appreciate that finish line crossing if you could just see it!!


----------



## dancan

Nice looking P70 !!
Sure would be nice to see some vids of that thing running ...............Oh wait , I almost forgot , your on dial up .


I'll get the fire going and the blanket out so I can send a reply .


----------



## Cantdog

LOL...speaking of not to fast......The # 6 race was the the Novi boat race (inboards only).....1st place winner was "Family Tradition"..skipper/owner Jason MacDonald...speed through the trap was 18.7 mph.....John could easliy have watched that on dialup!!!!!LOL!!!


Of course in all fairness those old Novi boats are sturdy seaworthy work boats without a doubt but being displacement hulls...no amount of horse power will increase the hull speed. The modern downeast lobster boat is a wide, stable, fast work platform that will handle off shore Atlantic swells...the Novi's can take all that plus the frantic 5-6" chop on top of a 20' swell....150 horse diesel is all that's needed for a 40' boat.


----------



## tbone75

Been trying to get back on here! Server busy crap again. LOL Got to give Ron some chit over the P70! He has been on my azz to get it running so long! :hmm3grin2orange: Not a great looking saw,but it is nice to handle! Starts up very easy too! That 24" B&C was the only thing I could find that fit. Think it will just stay on there. It just needs some more run time to really come alive! It has a pipe plug in it for the oil tank cap. LOL I just put a o-ring on it to seal,works just fine for now. Thanks Ron I do really like the P70!


----------



## farrell

Evening all!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening all!



Hi Adam,hows it going?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hi Adam,hows it going?



Lovely! And yourself John?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Lovely! And yourself John?



Not to bad LOL I see your stihl working them crazy hrs. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Anyone out there? LOL I hope I can sleep sometime soon? Been up all night so far! :bang:


----------



## RandyMac

Been busy harrassin' the spammers.


----------



## Jim Timber

Yep, but not sure how much longer. I should really be getting up in 4hrs and do some felling before it heats up, but I think that ain't happening.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Been busy harrassin' the spammers.



I played a little in the Mac thread after painting him red. Not as funny as the bicycle seat.....but not bad.


----------



## dancan

Spammers ! 
They usually pop up in here as well but not today , I guess it'll be just the usual ZZZSlackerzz .


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> Spammers !
> They usually pop up in here as well but not today , I guess it'll be just the usual ZZZSlackerzz .



You want me to alter with your quote?


----------



## dancan

I'm talkin' about the slackerz that are holding their favorite pillows from floating away LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

OH...those ones.....I was wondering if you was talking about them or the other ones........


----------



## Cantdog

So....Wazzzup Dan......How's the leg mending???


----------



## dancan

The leg feels fine , I've been off pain killers for a couple of weeks but still on anti-inflammatorys for the swelling , no weight bearing yet till the next doc visit aug 1 and I sure hope he takes the crutches from me and gives me a cane , sure sounds weird when I say I'm looking forward to be walking with a cane .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The leg feels fine , I've been off pain killers for a couple of weeks but still on anti-inflammatorys for the swelling , no weight bearing yet till the next doc visit aug 1 and I sure hope he takes the crutches from me and gives me a cane , sure sounds weird when I say I'm looking forward to be walking with a cane .



LOL that does sound wierd but that's a..... "step" in the right direction...seems like you're coming along pretty good for as bad a break as it was. Probably hard to not go "stir crazy" but I suppose it's better that it's summer so you can go sit outdoors and such rather, than winter and being stuck inside or worrying about your crutches skidding out from under you on the ice. Glad you're doing well anyway...

I've been raiding the garden this morning.....harvesting peas, lettice, cukes, basil, and mint (for MOE-HEE-TOES!!!) to take to the island...feel like a racoon....or wood chuck.......looking over my shoulder waiting for John to light me up!!!! 

No need for saws out there yet......


----------



## roncoinc

Good job on the P70 John..
nice to finish a saw completelly and not have it sitting half done.

now to take my coffee outside and beat on that damn duck a bit !!


----------



## tbone75

Poor DuckyDan getting beat around so early in the morning. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Guess its back to the Eeko. 2 more jugs to try out?


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas.

Ron, take it easy on duckdancant....he doesn't know any better remember? 

Well I was gonna have a nice evening of getting my 455 running but as well all know OOPS..err I mean UPS. Had other ideas.

On a lighter note. Might be getting my first pioneer in the near future.


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!
Off to the big city:msp_angry: (would rather be drug through the pucker sticks naked) so the wife can find a dress to wear to my company picnic tomorrow! Food and bad azz fireworks


----------



## tbone75

Starting to loosen up after a couple laps around the yard. LOL Back to the eeko,good thing there so easy to work on! Or it may have been in the trash by now,or in a box in the corner. LOL


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of SLACKERS today! :msp_razz:


----------



## Jim Timber

Neighbor's contracted lawn crew mowed the yard with a herd of weed whips at O'dark thirty.  Very little sleep for me.


----------



## hangfirew8

Jim Timber said:


> Neighbor's contracted lawn crew mowed the yard with a herd of weed whips at O'dark thirty.  Very little sleep for me.



Wow. I live in rural East Bum**** but even we have a County-Wide 11:00 noise curfew. Only exceptions are licensed events and combines during harvest time.


----------



## tbone75

Not having much fun today! UPS guy changed his mind,now he wants a Stihl with a 16" B&C.All the bars and chains I have I only found 2- 16" bars and one chain that is half gone.Guess I am going to have to buy a couple 16" Steal chains? That is one thing I hate about Still,all B&Cs are different from everyone else!


----------



## tbone75

I did find one out of 4 eeko jugs with 120 compression.Put it together and hope it runs?


----------



## tbone75

Lets see if this works.Sachs Dolmar 40 chainsaw for parts or repair | eBay CAD attack! LOL


----------



## dancan

I was out and about today and on my way home I saw a newish looking sneaker on the side of the road...............................I almost turned around LOL
I did have a good day , I got a free working 21'' lcd 'puter monitor and Toshiba laptop from a friend of mine and I had another friend give me a chainsaw to keep me busy and get running :smile2: and the wife is gone to the beer store :smile2::smile2:

Here's a pic of the new saw !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I was out and about today and on my way home I saw a newish looking sneaker on the side of the road...............................I almost turned around LOL
> I did have a good day , I got a free working 21'' lcd 'puter monitor and Toshiba laptop from a friend of mine and I had another friend give me a chainsaw to keep me busy and get running :smile2: and the wife is gone to the beer store :smile2::smile2:
> 
> Here's a pic of the new saw !



Pict of a bar scabbard, I see a metal flag brake handle so its an older design saw.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not having much fun today! UPS guy changed his mind,now he wants a Stihl with a 16" B&C.All the bars and chains I have I only found 2- 16" bars and one chain that is half gone.Guess I am going to have to buy a couple 16" Steal chains? That is one thing I hate about Still,all B&Cs are different from everyone else!



Thats what makes them so much better and why i love them so much 
and dont forget the 50ga and the 58ga and the 63 ga !!
and the odd number of drive links and the picco chain,etc..


----------



## roncoinc

OOpss !!!!
poor dancantduck had a bad day today 
he was happilly swimming around in the pool today and happened to step into a hole in the water !!
good thing his legs are short,,all he needed was just the crutch tips 
a day of rest and i'll take the air compressor to him and he will be as good as new 
at least he is still smiling.
guess he didnt read the "danger" sticker ??


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pict of a bar scabbard, I see a metal flaf brake handle so its an older design saw.



It came with a Windsor bar and a good chain !


----------



## AU_K2500

Chitty day here...

Bad day at work, everybody jumping down my throat for chit that Ive got nothing to deal with, and the work just keeps piling on...

Get home and stop by the office, guy said he would talk to the UPS guy and it would probably be here today. well he did talk to the UPS guy, and he told him that there was nothing he could do, if it said it was delivered and not signed for, it was left at the door...but he couldnt say WHAT DOOR HE LEFT IT AT! are you kidding me. Ive been talking to Jacks, and they havent offered much in the way of help.

What should i do? take it in the wallet, or keeping fighting?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It came with a Windsor bar and a good chain !



That is worth having, the older Windsor bars took a lot of running to wear them down, we used them exclusively on our SD saws.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> OOpss !!!!
> poor dancantduck had a bad day today
> he was happilly swimming around in the pool today and happened to step into a hole in the water !!
> good thing his legs are short,,all he needed was just the crutch tips
> a day of rest and i'll take the air compressor to him and he will be as good as new
> at least he is still smiling.
> guess he didnt read the "danger" sticker ??



That's a great pic of ''Danger Duck'' !!!

Send me them crutch tips , I had another blowout today !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OOpss !!!!
> poor dancantduck had a bad day today
> he was happilly swimming around in the pool today and happened to step into a hole in the water !!
> good thing his legs are short,,all he needed was just the crutch tips
> a day of rest and i'll take the air compressor to him and he will be as good as new
> at least he is still smiling.
> guess he didnt read the "danger" sticker ??



He looks well fed and quite content.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Chitty day here...
> 
> Bad day at work, everybody jumping down my throat for chit that Ive got nothing to deal with, and the work just keeps piling on...
> 
> Get home and stop by the office, guy said he would talk to the UPS guy and it would probably be here today. well he did talk to the UPS guy, and he told him that there was nothing he could do, if it said it was delivered and not signed for, it was left at the door...but he couldnt say WHAT DOOR HE LEFT IT AT! are you kidding me. Ive been talking to Jacks, and they havent offered much in the way of help.
> 
> What should i do? take it in the wallet, or keeping fighting?



With UPS everything is auto insured for up to $100.
fight.
file a claim.


----------



## Jim Timber

hangfirew8 said:


> Wow. I live in rural East Bum**** but even we have a County-Wide 11:00 noise curfew. Only exceptions are licensed events and combines during harvest time.



Seeing as I went to bed just after 5am, my 0'dark thirty was their first job of the day at 7:30. Way too effen early to mow, but it's sticky hot up here this week and I really can't blame them for getting done before the temps climb.

There's no noise ordinances, and I wouldn't want them either. Too many citiots trying to control neighbors as it is.

When my house gets built, I'll be 1000' from another dwelling, for now I suffer on the beach road.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> With UPS everything is auto insured for up to $100.
> fight.
> file a claim.



filed it this morning.
Hoping for the best. 
All refunds go to the shipper, but hopefully if that happens jacks would do the right thing. 

Hows it up there on the east coast Ron?
Thunderstorms here which is nice cause its cooling down!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> filed it this morning.
> Hoping for the best.
> All refunds go to the shipper, but hopefully if that happens jacks would do the right thing.
> 
> Hows it up there on the east coast Ron?
> Thunderstorms here which is nice cause its cooling down!



Only a hi of 82 today,,cooled down to 72 now,going to be a cold night..
just got out of the 80 deg pool,took dancantduck for a "therapy" swim


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Only a hi of 82 today,,cooled down to 72 now,going to be a cold night..
> just got out of the 80 deg pool,took dancantduck for a "therapy" swim



sounds pretty good. 
I think hell NEED therapy after swimming with you....and not the physical kind


----------



## dancan

Hey ! Look at that , the monitor works great !
Now to tackle the laptop .
The saw , well it's a classic , stand back gentlemen and be prepared to be amazed and green with envy !

View attachment 245675


View attachment 245676


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey ! Look at that , the monitor works great !
> Now to tackle the laptop .
> The saw , well it's a classic , stand back gentlemen and be prepared to be amazed and green with envy !
> 
> View attachment 245675
> 
> 
> View attachment 245676



YAAAaaaa.a.a-a-a-a.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey ! Look at that , the monitor works great !
> Now to tackle the laptop .
> The saw , well it's a classic , stand back gentlemen and be prepared to be amazed and green with envy !
> 
> View attachment 245675
> 
> 
> View attachment 245676



I got one of them if you need parts..


----------



## tbone75

No comments on my new Dolly? LOL Working another steal.MS250 that needs a piston bearing.Maybe I can find a husky bearing that will fit? :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey ! Look at that , the monitor works great !
> Now to tackle the laptop .
> The saw , well it's a classic , stand back gentlemen and be prepared to be amazed and green with envy !
> 
> View attachment 245675
> 
> 
> View attachment 245676



Shindigger! Just right for Dancan't !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No comments on my new Dolly? LOL Working another steal.MS250 that needs a piston bearing.Maybe I can find a husky bearing that will fit? :msp_tongue:



You will need to turn the Husky bearing around, they run the opposite direction than the Stihl`s do.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No comments on my new Dolly? LOL Working another steal.MS250 that needs a piston bearing.Maybe I can find a husky bearing that will fit? :msp_tongue:



I never seen that model dolly before,very interesting..
whats it need ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You will need to turn the Husky bearing around, they run the opposite direction than the Stihl`s do.



I think i can pare this down to the only words needed..

" husky,,,,,,they run "


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I never seen that model dolly before,very interesting..
> whats it need ??



Never seen one before either? Why I got it LOL Says it needs a clutch drum B&C is all? Suppose to run.


----------



## tbone75

The PITA Eeko broke my streak! I was building and getting a saw running every day! None today :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

Ron....looks like you been abusing Dancan'tduck! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I think i can pare this down to the only words needed..
> 
> " husky,,,,,,they run backwards "


 Yep, fixxed it for ya.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John !! here !! 

POULAN CHAINSAW


----------



## tbone75

Steel B&Cs SUCK! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !! here !!
> 
> POULAN CHAINSAW



I finally got rid of all of them things!  Don't want no more! :msp_razz: It is cheap nuff! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Steel B&Cs SUCK! :msp_w00t:



Not the ones that I have.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not the ones that I have.



It sucks when you don't have one! Got bunches of chains but not a 16" steel! Got 16" anything else! :msp_angry:


----------



## roncoinc

Now here's a character for you..
i think maybe they selling these saws cause they need to buy drugs ??

Two Chainsaws Trade for ANYTHING!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It sucks when you don't have one! Got bunches of chains but not a 16" steel! Got 16" anything else! :msp_angry:



Why you need a Steel chain?


----------



## dancan

It looks like the Shinny has had very little use , if it hasn't been straight gassed I'll try to get it running , compression feels real good via starter rope , it has next to no scratches and all the plastic is great with noting missing that I could see , I'll look at it closer tomorrow .


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Why you need a Steel chain?



because the wooden ones aint sharp !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Why you need a Steel chain?



For a saw for the UPS guy. LOL


----------



## dancan

Not much joy on the laptop so far .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Now here's a character for you..
> i think maybe they selling these saws cause they need to buy drugs ??
> 
> Two Chainsaws Trade for ANYTHING!



Evidently can`t count either...


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> For a saw for the UPS guy. LOL



dont give UPS nothing! sell him a mini mac....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> For a saw for the UPS guy. LOL



Not what I asked, why a Stihl chain, any chain will work as long as it has the same DL count and its the same gauge.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not what I asked, why a Stihl chain, any chain will work as long as it has the same DL count and its the same gauge.



"Why you need a Steel chain? " ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> "Why you need a Stihl chain? " ?


 Fixxed your mispelling...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

OK !! 

I DID work on a saw today !!
was in the shop and see the new air filter sitting there for about two months and a nice husky bar Jay brot up..
got the saw going with filter setup and bar from another saw but as it was not complete on it's own i decided to finish it completelly.
after changing the intake from the hi top setup back to the low top setup the filter went on..
20 in husky bar needed a chain,decided to use a steel one made by stihl 
didnt have the right size so it was the breaker and spinner and some links John sent me and i made a loop of RSC to fit..
on/off switch had broken plastic so i replaced it..
saw wouldnt start,found bad switch,shorted off.
put another one in,BAD also !!
third one i tested and was good.. time to order some switches i guess.
so now saw is complete and ready to cut wood with no borrowed parts on it.. 
375xp..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OK !!
> 
> I DID work on a saw today !!
> was in the shop and see the new air filter sitting there for about two months and a nice husky bar Jay brot up..
> got the saw going with filter setup and bar from another saw but as it was not complete on it's own i decided to finish it completelly.
> after changing the intake from the hi top setup back to the low top setup the filter went on..
> 20 in husky bar needed a chain,decided to use a steel one made by stihl
> didnt have the right size so it was the breaker and spinner and some links John sent me and i made a loop of RSC to fit..
> on/off switch had broken plastic so i replaced it..
> saw wouldnt start,found bad switch,shorted off.
> put another one in,BAD also !!
> third one i tested and was good.. time to order some switches i guess.
> so now saw is complete and ready to cut wood with no borrowed parts on it..
> 375xp..



a WHAT!!..:msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fixxed your mispelling...LOL



You gonna have John going around in circles all confused if you aint keerfull !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You gonna have John going around in circles all confused if you aint keerfull !!



I know he has a chain breaker and rivet spinner, he can make a chain to fit, I just want him to figure it out on his own. I can`t always be around to figure stuff out.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> a WHAT!!..:msp_w00t:



a THAT !! 
75cc of pure powerhouse !! LOL !!

with steel chain on it :msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know he has a chain breaker and rivet spinner, he can make a chain to fit, I just want him to figure it out on his own. I can`t always be around to figure stuff out.



When the time comes you aint gonna be a LOT of us runnin around in circles !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> a THAT !!
> 75cc of pure powerhouse !! LOL !!
> 
> with steel chain on it :msp_razz:



YAAaa.a.a.a-a-a-a--a--a--a.


----------



## roncoinc

I also got some shop cleaning done today as much as a drag that is 

cleaned bench and sorted saws and put saws away and managed to make some room to walk on the floor !!.
aint gonna show the 20ft of shop behind the camera


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I also got some shop cleaning done today as much as a drag that is
> 
> cleaned bench and sorted saws and put saws away and managed to make some room to walk on the floor !!.
> aint gonna show the 20ft of shop behind the camera



I see an orange n gray sittin on the floor to the right.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see an orange n gray sittin on the floor to the right.



Where ????


----------



## AU_K2500

Looks like an 041 or something similar


----------



## dancan

AC in the shop on the left or just in for service ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Where ????



No Stihls huh?? see you are good with paint, green to....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> AC in the shop on the left or just in for service ?



You know how Ron goes on about AC? He don`t use AC just like he don`t keep Stihls in his shop....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> AC in the shop on the left or just in for service ?



A working unit sitting there in storage as a spare,,dont get hot enuf here to use Ac ..


----------



## tbone75

Had to take off for a bit. I know I can make a chain,to much trouble to get everything out! LOL My shop is worse than Ron's right now! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Had to take off for a bit. I know I can make a chain,to much trouble to get everything out! LOL My shop is worse than Ron's right now! LOL



If you wern`t such a hoarder....LOL


----------



## tbone75

My machinist buddy dropped off my screwed up 046 jug. He had to take .017 off to fix it up! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You know how Ron goes on about AC? He don`t use AC just like he don`t keep Stihls in his shop....LOL



Really,i put that ac unit there on that shelf years ago and it's to big to move so i leave it there.
would have to cut a hole and make a brace outside to hold it up etc,,not worth it,gets to hot i dont go in


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you wern`t such a hoarder....LOL



Hate to admit your right! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

There was a skunk in the back yard.He left! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> There was a skunk in the back yard.He left! LOL



On his own or did he have help, will it be back?....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> On his own or did he have help, will it be back?....LOL



I had to help him not come back. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

You are gettin a lot of target practice this year....


----------



## tbone75

Had to make it get away from the house first.Then goosed him on the run! LOL Darn good shot for being almost dark! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are gettin a lot of target practice this year....



Usually chucks? Seems to be more of everything else this year? LOL Never had coons on my deck before this year either?


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you know anything about that Dolly I just bought? I never seen one like it before?


----------



## tbone75

WOW !!!! Page 3500 !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Usually chucks? Seems to be more of everything else this year? LOL Never had coons on my deck before this year either?



You are being overun with pesky critters. I have 3-4 black bears in my yard this year, they stop by about once a week.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you get that suit done? We need some pix! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you know anything about that Dolly I just bought? I never seen one like it before?



You just bought a Dolly, ..a Barbie or Cabbage Patch??


----------



## AU_K2500

im having a temper tantrum about these 455 rancher parts....OL just told me to stop acting like a baby...:msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you get that suit done? We need some pix! :msp_w00t:



You may see me on the Playa.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are being overun with pesky critters. I have 3-4 black bears in my yard this year, they stop by about once a week.



You just keep them up there! Had one close to here a few years ago pass through. :msp_scared:


----------



## Jim Timber

I've had a skunk hunting me down several times this summer out in the woods. I don't have my rifles any time I see him, or he'd already be a hat.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You just keep them up there! Had one close to here a few years ago pass through. :msp_scared:



They can do a lot of damage if they have a mind to.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You just bought a Dolly, ..a Barbie or Cabbage Patch??



The OL stihl has some! LOL A model 40 top handle Dolmar! :msp_razz: Its yellar ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You may see me on the Playa.



I will be watching!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> im having a temper tantrum about these 455 rancher parts....OL just told me to stop acting like a baby...:msp_w00t:



Can't blame you! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They can do a lot of damage if they have a mind to.



That aint no joke! They can destroy a car easy!


----------



## tbone75

Jim Timber said:


> I've had a skunk hunting me down several times this summer out in the woods. I don't have my rifles any time I see him, or he'd already be a hat.



That makes #2 this year right by the house.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Can't blame you! :msp_sad:



lol, its ok, this 45 should be up and running soon as I get the parts from Jay. thatll give me some time to wait on the rancher parts. and I might have a Pioneer Farmsaw here by then too


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you know anything about that Dolly I just bought? I never seen one like it before?



No, never heard of a 40, def not made by SD, must have been made for them by some other manufacturer.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> lol, its ok, this 45 should be up and running soon as I get the parts from Jay. thatll give me some time to wait on the rancher parts. and I might have a Pioneer Farmsaw here by then too



I like them farmsaws! I have one here,but still don't know if I get to keep it? LOL Never heard back from my Nephew that dropped it off? Jerry was it the recoil on them that is a little crappy?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No, never heard of a 40, def not made by SD, must have been made for them by some other manufacturer.



I put a link to it back a couple pages. It don't look like any I have seen anywhere?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like them farmsaws! I have one here,but still don't know if I get to keep it? LOL Never heard back from my Nephew that dropped it off? Jerry was it the recoil on them that is a little crappy?



Yes the recoil contact mechanism is the weak link in them,the engager that engages the flywheel ia made of nylon/plastic and all the other active parts as well get worn and sloppy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I put a link to it back a couple pages. It don't look like any I have seen anywhere?



SD made saws for Poulan, Poulan made saws in return for SD.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes the recoil contact mechanism is the weak link in them,the engager that engages the flywheel ia made of nylon/plastic and all the other active parts as well get worn and sloppy.



OK....This one I have seems to be in good shape.


----------



## AU_K2500

i liked it cause it looked a kin to the 041....that i dont have any moreoke:

im in the market for a bow saw....and not one like dancants. lots of poulan bows out there.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> SD made saws for Poulan, Poulan made saws in return for SD.



Don't look like any Poulan I have seen? Just one for the shelf anyway LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK....This one I have seems to be in good shape.



You have to keep the decomp in good working condition, these saws really need the decomp to keep the wear n tear off those plastic parts.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> i liked it cause it looked a kin to the 041....that i dont have any moreoke:
> 
> im in the market for a bow saw....and not one like dancants. lots of poulan bows out there.



Got one of them too! :msp_tongue:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Don't look like any Poulan I have seen? Just one for the shelf anyway LOL



isnt that where ALL your saws go? on the shelf?


----------



## tbone75

Jerry I bet I will need to shim this 046 jug now.What should I use for that?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> isnt that where ALL your saws go? on the shelf?



No....More like any place I find to set one!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't look like any Poulan I have seen? Just one for the shelf anyway LOL



Other companies may have made saws for them as well. In all my years of owning, working, being in the saw shops, SD dealers etc. I have not seen or heard opf a model 40 being made for them. It might be a rare bird.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry I bet I will need to shim this 046 jug now.What should I use for that?



Figure out your squish first, then you will know how thick the spacer will need to be.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Other companies may have made saws for them as well. In all my years of owning, working, being in the saw shops, SD dealers etc. I have not seen or heard opf a model 40 being made for them. It might be a rare bird.



I can hope! LOL I will do some checking around on it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Figure out your squish first, then you will know how thick the spacer will need to be.



I will be amazed if it ever runs!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will be amazed if it ever runs!



You can make a spacer from sheet aluminum if you can locate a piece of the right thickness.


----------



## tbone75

You getting caught up on things?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can make a spacer from sheet aluminum if you can locate a piece of the right thickness.



Have to look around for something after I know what I need.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You getting caught up on things?



Nope, not really, I placed 223 , 13X13" ceramic tiles today in 3 different rooms. Took this evening off and will be going out to the Island tomorrow, may stay out out overnight.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope, not really, I placed 223 , 13X13" ceramic tiles today in 3 different rooms. Took this evening off and will be going out to the Island tomorrow, may stay out out overnight.



You and Robin just got it made! LOL You have fun!


----------



## Jim Timber

tbone75 said:


> That makes #2 this year right by the house.



Tried trapping it?

I've put some traps out and just get coons. I've taken some shots with my .22 pistol, but I kept too much distance and cover between us to hit it.


----------



## tbone75

Jim Timber said:


> Tried trapping it?
> 
> I've put some traps out and just get coons. I've taken some shots with my .22 pistol, but I kept too much distance and cover between us to hit it.



Tried but all I caught was cats. LOL I was told to use banana for bait for skunks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You and Robin just got it made! LOL You have fun!



We take the kids out for their summer outing, they have organized games and plenty of free play time, swimming and treasure hunting to keep them busy. A clam dig, clam boil, barbecue and plenty of eats. They get to camp over night and we usually get them a boat ride out in the ocean, a little fishing and they return home very tired...LOL


----------



## tbone75

The Dolmar looks just like a 105 only yellow with model 40 sticker on the side?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We take the kids out for their summer outing, they have organized games and plenty of free play time, swimming and treasure hunting to keep them busy. A clam dig, clam boil, barbecue and plenty of eats. They get to camp over night and we usually get them a boat ride out in the ocean, a little fishing and they return home very tired...LOL



Where do I sign up?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Where do I sign up?



Government wharf, East Chezzectcook tomorrow morning between 7 and 10 am....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it in, up early and off to the Island tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jim Timber

Never heard of banana, I've been using cheap canned cat food. Might have to try that. Thanks!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it in, up early and off to the Island tomorrow morning.



Nite Jerry. Don't wait on me to show up in the morning!


----------



## tbone75

Jim Timber said:


> Never heard of banana, I've been using cheap canned cat food. Might have to try that. Thanks!



Coons wont touch it.Poison to them! And skunks love it! LOL


----------



## Jim Timber

Any tricks for cotton tails? I'm not having luck with greens, since they wilt by noon.


----------



## tbone75

Jim Timber said:


> Any tricks for cotton tails? I'm not having luck with greens, since they wilt by noon.



Buckshot! LOL Have no idea how to trap them? Sorry


----------



## Jim Timber

I'm trying to relocate them to my woods so I have some in the fall to shoot. They must know the goal. 

Predation is too high, so I have none now.


----------



## tbone75

Jim Timber said:


> I'm trying to relocate them to my woods so I have some in the fall to shoot. They must know the goal.
> 
> Predation is too high, so I have none now.



Good plan! LOL


----------



## dancan

ZZZSe Lack Erz !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> ZZZSe Lack Erz !



Hard work holding that mattress down !!


----------



## dancan

Looks like Robin and Jerry get a great weekend for island hopping , looks like 75 to 80 and sunny .
I guess I'll just peg around and clean up my shiny little red brick .


----------



## roncoinc

seeing that John cant imbed pix i will.
looking at the metal tag is a SD..
also the usuall model# before ser #
strange it say 105 on the tag and 40 on side cover ??












from acres.


----------



## dancan

Chocolate marshmallow squares , raccoons can't resist them and Mars bars work very well .


----------



## tbone75

Google Translate Not sure this will work? Found this about the 40. May have to go down the page to see it.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Chocolate marshmallow squares , raccoons can't resist them and Mars bars work very well .



I eat that stuff! Them coons ain't getting any! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Looks like the slackers took over today!Guess I will go play with saws. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Google Translate Not sure this will work? Found this about the 40. May have to go down the page to see it.



Worked for me,interesting.
i think you got something fairly rare there


----------



## AU_K2500

well fellas, its another beautiful saturday here in Texas. were going to the farmers market up in Rockwall this morning to pick up some fresh produce, then im not realy sure what were gonna do...oh well, the OL has something up her sleeve im sure. Might go to the Dodge dealership see if theyll let me test drive a few trucks! lol


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Worked for me,interesting.
> i think you got something fairly rare there



Looks like it should clean up nice? A little heavy for a top handle at 10 lbs. LOL I will do some more searching for more info.


----------



## tbone75

Just sold the OOPS dude a 025. LOL Working on the MS250,put the motor in but it won't turn all the way over? Can't see anything wrong? Going to try another crank. Thanks to DD I have one!


----------



## little possum

I better stay away from yalls traps, youd catch me for sure, well cept the cat food :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> I better stay away from yalls traps, youd catch me for sure, well cept the cat food :msp_scared:



Possums don't last long around here! LOL


----------



## Jim Timber

Coons love feed corn - cheapest bait to catch ratio I've found. They also love straight marshmallows, and raw eggs.


----------



## tbone75

Got this MS250 fingered out! Someone has tried to use a 021 P&C on it.The 250 has a longer stroke. LOL Good thing I bought a parts MS250 a week ago! Got a good motor for this one.It looks almost new.Got another guy coming to look at saws today too! I have no idea what going on around here? Just about out of saws for sale! LOL Got to get busy putting more together!!


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> Possums don't last long around here! LOL



John,

How about a Woodchuck that's as long as a 3120 powerhead??? I haven't caught it yet... want me to trap the B*tch and send it you way?? 

J


----------



## AU_K2500

Look who it is! lol.

Hey Jay, i hope your package has better look finding me than the last one!


----------



## SawGarage

AU_K2500 said:


> Look who it is! lol.
> 
> Hey Jay, i hope your package has better look finding me than the last one!



Don't look at me!

I'm just getting started with all this... :bang:

 Hey man!! it was sent to the address YOU requested!! lol Talk to the government :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> well fellas, its another beautiful saturday here in Texas. were going to the farmers market up in Rockwall this morning to pick up some fresh produce, then im not realy sure what were gonna do...oh well, the OL has something up her sleeve im sure. Might go to the Dodge dealership see if theyll let me test drive a few trucks! lol



What did we say 'bout putin' away 3 month's worth of salary before the ''I want's'' ?


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> What did we say 'bout putin' away 3 month's worth of salary before the ''I want's'' ?



I just wanted to get behind a cummins and shift through some gears.....but no luck. Even though dodge is the only one in the big three that still has the manual as an option on trucks they had zero on the lot....oh well. I'll.be getting a truck around may next year.


----------



## AU_K2500

SawGarage said:


> Don't look at me!
> 
> I'm just getting started with all this... :bang:
> 
> Hey man!! it was sent to the address YOU requested!! lol Talk to the government :msp_rolleyes:



Lol. No no. Not the last one you sent me. It got here fine. I meant the package I was supposed to get Thursday but apparently it fell off a UPS truck somewhere


----------



## little possum

Honey buns are the bait of choice for one of my buddies. I dont go there when he has corn planted/traps set


----------



## dancan

I drug my chair out in the sun again today to the chopping block , but I screwed a board down and put the shiny red brick on it to have a look , I dumped out the old gas and poured some fresh mix down the carb , pulled the rope and it snapped the handle out of my hands in a hurry , pulled a second time and it ran :msp_thumbup: , I played with it a bit more but no go on it's own so I ended up pulling the carb off and found the carbkit parts hard and stiff but everything looked clean so I'll get a kit next week and get the shiny red brick running .


----------



## dancan

My Shiny red brick will out cut a Wooseky 346 anyday of the week . :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> My Shiny red brick will out cut a Wooseky 346 anyday of the week . :msp_tongue:



Bet it won't out do my Mastermoob 346! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Sold the MS211 today too! LOL I need more saws! Got the MS250 put together,just need a choke rod.Should have one around here some where?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I drug my chair out in the sun again today to the chopping block , but I screwed a board down and put the shiny red brick on it to have a look , I dumped out the old gas and poured some fresh mix down the carb , pulled the rope and it snapped the handle out of my hands in a hurry , pulled a second time and it ran :msp_thumbup: , I played with it a bit more but no go on it's own so I ended up pulling the carb off and found the carbkit parts hard and stiff but everything looked clean so I'll get a kit next week and get the shiny red brick running .



You going to do it or Jerry? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> I need more saws!




And I need space(that's *ROOM*,not 'the space'  ) & cash... But, ya know, we can't ALWAYS get what we want, can we...???  :monkey:


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
Making our trek back north. We are in Kentucky for the night. Going to check out Cumberland Falls in the morning and finish the ride back to Michigan. Should be back home in tomorrow evening.


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> And I need space(that's *ROOM*,not 'the space'  ) & cash... But, ya know, we can't ALWAYS get what we want, can we...???  :monkey:



You stihl want them 359 parts? I stihl want a 064 jug! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all,
> Making our trek back north. We are in Kentucky for the night. Going to check out Cumberland Falls in the morning and finish the ride back to Michigan. Should be back home in tomorrow evening.



Sounds like its been a nice trip!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like its been a nice trip!



So far so good. It's rained alot at night around the mountains but not too much during the day.


----------



## sefh3

I just realized I was about an hour from Masterminds place. I should have googled it before I left Tennessee.


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> You stihl want them 359 parts? I stihl want a 064 jug! LOL



is THAT so? ...well, I'll have to see what I HAVE 





sefh3 said:


> I just realized I was about an hour from Masterminds place. I should have googled it before I left Tennessee.



That's a *SHAME!!!* 

and to think, by *NOT* going, you ACTUALLY did ALL of us a dis-service! :msp_sad: :censored: 

You could have _PUT TO REST_ whether or not *DH *is ACTUALLY slaving @ Randy's shop... LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Day didnt go all as planned..
after going to a big BBQ partiy and pigging out the battery in my volvo died 
cheap POS only lasted EIGHT years !!
then in my driveway the tailpipe fell off after only lasting 350k miles !!

decided to dig out another car for the rest of the summer..
been sitting two years so i had to blow up a couple of tires..

couldnt believe hoe dirty it was !! 








took the pressure washer with soap in it and a friend used to water to help even tho he is a little lamed up and we got it looking good again..
should be on the road this week and i can give DCD rides so he dont have to walk on crutches 

oh yeh,,he said he would donate the crutch tips to DANCANT when he is done with them 








aw hell,,one more


----------



## Jim Timber

Well, my rooster died yesterday, and I shot a chipmunk looting my coon trap. I thought it was mice, since Lord knows we've got too darn many of those grey vermin. Rooster and duck shared a little cage and had a thing about knocking the water feeder over. I hadn't filled the other water tub enough and they managed to dump it too. Oh well, he was purchased as live yote bait, and now his carcass is baiting a leg hold set.

Still too bloody humid to do any labor in the woods, so I went home. I'll probably mod the 2166 later.


----------



## sefh3

SawGarage said:


> is THAT so? ...well, I'll have to see what I HAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a *SHAME!!!*
> 
> and to think, by *NOT* going, you ACTUALLY did ALL of us a dis-service! :msp_sad: :censored:
> 
> You could have _PUT TO REST_ whether or not *DH *is ACTUALLY slaving @ Randy's shop... LOL!!!



Yeah I know. Someone needs to sweep up all of the aluminum from those port jobs. I still think DH is lurking around there somehow.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Day didnt go all as planned..
> after going to a big BBQ partiy and pigging out the battery in my volvo died
> cheap POS only lasted EIGHT years !!
> then in my driveway the tailpipe fell off after only lasting 350k miles !!
> 
> decided to dig out another car for the rest of the summer..
> been sitting two years so i had to blow up a couple of tires..
> 
> couldnt believe hoe dirty it was !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took the pressure washer with soap in it and a friend used to water to help even tho he is a little lamed up and we got it looking good again..
> should be on the road this week and i can give DCD rides so he dont have to walk on crutches
> 
> oh yeh,,he said he would donate the crutch tips to DANCANT when he is done with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aw hell,,one more



That dirty old thing cleaned up nice. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron why don't you get the Vette out for the summer?


----------



## Jim Timber

Ground out the restrictors from the 2166, so I guess I have a 2172 now. 

Was going to muff mod it too, but don't have any mesh. I'll see how she likes the current change, then get to doing more. Sure was hard resisting the temptation to knife some edges in the jug.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You going to do it or Jerry? :hmm3grin2orange:



I'll put the kit in it , if it don't go from there it'll wait a long while before I pester Jerry with this one , Ron said he had some parts so maybe I'll get a carb when I get the crutch tips LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron why don't you get the Vette out for the summer?



Right now i need a CAR.
the mas has a trunk.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Fellas, Still no word from UPS:bang: Im trying just not to think about it. 

Ron, any clue how long this Claims process takes? I was assuming about a week. 

Still havent heard back from Tom about the Pioneer farmsaw, hope he didnt find someone else to give it to


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning Fellas, Still no word from UPS:bang: Im trying just not to think about it.
> 
> Ron, any clue how long this Claims process takes? I was assuming about a week.
> 
> Still havent heard back from Tom about the Pioneer farmsaw, hope he didnt find someone else to give it to



the last time i did ine i "think" took about three weeks.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning Fellas, Still no word from UPS:bang: Im trying just not to think about it.
> 
> Ron, any clue how long this Claims process takes? I was assuming about a week.
> 
> Still havent heard back from Tom about the Pioneer farmsaw, hope he didnt find someone else to give it to



Was the package lost or damaged? Claims can take close a month to get resolved.


----------



## sefh3

Ron I was going to tell you to not park that car under a tree, but by looking in the pictures, you don't have a space without a tree in it.
It did shine up nicely though.


----------



## tbone75

I finally got some sleep! 10 hrs in bed,but I can't move for chit. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron I was going to tell you to not park that car under a tree, but by looking in the pictures, you don't have a space without a tree in it.
> It did shine up nicely though.



Your right on the no place without trees !!
i dont want to kill any now tho,,those will be firewood when for some reason i need some close at hand


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I finally got some sleep! 10 hrs in bed,but I can't move for chit. LOL



TEN hours !!!
must have rubber sheets on the bed LOL !!!!!!!

counted 25 matters one one plant and still lots of flowers to make more.
first year i tried these..

Supersonic, Supersonic Tomato, Tomato, Tomato Seeds, Tomatoes, Seeds, Seed Catalog, Vegetable Seeds, Lycopersicon esculentum, Heirloom Tomato, Heirloom Vegetables - Reimer Seeds


----------



## tbone75

My maters are doing great! Picked a bunch more yesterday,just the small ones.That storm played hell on a couple of them. The small ones are the second pic. I had to set them back up. LOL The first pic is after I tried to set a big one back up.It is really loaded with maters! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I did get out of bed twice so I didn't wet the bed!


----------



## tbone75

Finally got that PIA Eeko running good! The MS250 fires up but won't stay running? Taking a break then back at it.Its the first Stihl saw I ever seen with a primer bulb on it? Think I need some Huskys to work on! Tired of Stihls  Well just the cheap ones that is.The pro ones are easy!


----------



## tbone75

Think I am going to have some problems coming soon? The guys that have been here buying saws seen the whackers hanging here. Got a little excited asking if I worked on them! :bang: :hmm3grin2orange: I did tell them maybe!


----------



## AU_K2500

You guys sure are quite today....


----------



## Jim Timber

Been out messing with the saw. Now I'm cooling off - man is it muggy out there!


----------



## dancan

Rrrrrripppp ! Skritch Scratch Skritch Scratch Skritch Scratch Ahhhhhhh , I love velcro !
I got drug out to go yard salin  this morning , all i found was a set of Channel Lock pliers for 2$ , everything else was a waste of time except for the chainsaw :msp_smile: .


----------



## tbone75

Mom will be here in about 30mins ! Time to act right! LOL


----------



## Jim Timber

Yard sailing can be quite lucrative.

Thursday I took the fam to one which advertised saws and trapping supplies - that stuff was all gone, but I did make out with 9 USA craftsman screwdrivers (5 torx ones T10 through T30) for .50/ea.  Best part was I needed the torx drivers. I only had big 1/4" drive ones and the little insert bits.


----------



## tbone75

Never found a saw at a yard sale around here?


----------



## dancan

Yup , you can find some good stuff sometimes .
The saw , well the saw was a minimac with an extra new bar and chain , a manual and files , all that for 100 bucks so I gave them John's address and told them to ship it COD but to make sure they wrote "Chainsaw Inside '' all over the box so that John couldn't resist and would pay the COD because he'd have to see what was inside :jester:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , you can find some good stuff sometimes .
> The saw , well the saw was a minimac with an extra new bar and chain , a manual and files , all that for 100 bucks so I gave them John's address and told them to ship it COD but to make sure they wrote "Chainsaw Inside '' all over the box so that John couldn't resist and would pay the COD because he'd have to see what was inside :jester:



I don't get mad I get even Dancan't :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jim Timber

That was up in rural farm country where my land is. 

Down here in Minneapolis metro, you'd only find a good saw at a yard sale if the wife inherited it in the divorce and was too stupid to look on craigs list for comps. It's like the lottery though - I keep looking for that lady's sale! :msp_biggrin:

I was actually hoping to make out on some more conibears or live traps, maybe some foot holds. No dice. :msp_sad: This year I hope to trap a bunch of critters. We've got more coons than you can shake a stick at, and they're all 25#+. My turkey were almost wiped out this past winter. Used to see thirty birds in a gaggle walking the woods looking for acorns, now I'm lucky if I see sign of one or two in the sand.


----------



## tbone75

I see Jerry made it back from island hopping!


----------



## AU_K2500

got all my mail forwarded from the old place in Auburn. picked it up from the office today, had a package from GREECE in it?????

it was the 45 ring I ordered and had sent to the wrong place! completely forgot about it! so now ive got an extra husky 45 ring. 

besides that, not much going on today.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> got all my mail forwarded from the old place in Auburn. picked it up from the office today, had a package from GREECE in it?????
> 
> it was the 45 ring I ordered and had sent to the wrong place! completely forgot about it! so now ive got an extra husky 45 ring.
> 
> besides that, not much going on today.



Least you got it! LOL Could fit something else later?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I see Jerry made it back from island hopping!



Yep,...I`m back. It was absolutely gorgeous out there, perfect weather, bright sunshine and light breezes, might have been 70-75F but felt a little cooler due to the sea breeze. I turned a few shades darker from the sun and sea breeze. Had plenty of eats and drank a few Keiths.Ran 3 tanks of gas through the outboard, 72 people turned up for the party, some were out there since Thursday morning.


----------



## tbone75

Didn't get any more saw work done today.Had to visit with Mom. LOL Hope tomorrow to get the MS250 running right? And start on another one of something? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

i feel your pain john....havent been to my garage in a week....no parts:msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...I`m back. It was absolutely gorgeous out there, perfect weather, bright sunshine and light breezes, might have been 70-75F but felt a little cooler due to the sea breeze. I turned a few shades darker from the sun and sea breeze. Had plenty of eats and drank a few Keiths.Ran 3 tanks of gas through the outboard, 72 people turned up for the party, some were out there since Thursday morning.



Sounds like a great time! To bad I missed it. :msp_sad:


----------



## Jim Timber

Oh, how I'd love another 70 degree day...

It's been near ninety for the past three weeks, and humid as all get out. No breezes in the woods, so work out there is on hold till better weather comes. Looks like I'm gonna be hunting, and then doing more TSI this year instead of TSI then hunting like I should be.


----------



## sefh3

On the way back home myself. Should be there in 2 hours. The trip was great. I needed a breather for a bit.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> i feel your pain john....havent been to my garage in a week....no parts:msp_angry:



I stihl can't believe I sold all them saws the last 2 weeks? Got to build some more to sell fast!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> On the way back home myself. Should be there in 2 hours. The trip was great. I needed a breather for a bit.



Long trip! LOL Always feels good to get back home!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a great time! To bad I missed it. :msp_sad:



When you didn`t show up at the wharf by 8:30 I made the first run out without you...LOL
But I did make a return to the wharf about once each hour to check to see if you made it, I ferried out 43 bodies on Saturday and all their camping gear.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I stihl can't believe I sold all them saws the last 2 weeks? Got to build some more to sell fast!



You've been on a roll!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When you didn`t show up at the wharf by 8:30 I made the first run out without you...LOL
> But I did make a return to the wharf about once each hour to check to see if you made it, I ferried out 43 bodies on Saturday and all their camping gear.



I was running a little late! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I stihl can't believe I sold all them saws the last 2 weeks? Got to build some more to sell fast!



There was one fellow out on the Island that spied my 036 PRO that I ported and modded a couple of years ago. He related how he has run chainsaws for most of his life working in the woods on the Eastern Shore. He figured that an 036 was a pretty big saw for cutting trees around here but wanted to try it out. I said sure, fire it up. He about shat himself when it roared to life, then settled into cutting a couple of blocks off a 14" black spruce butt. After shutting it down he exclaimed that he could not believe how much faster it cut than his dads 026..he wanted to buy it off me on the spot...LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You've been on a roll!



The little Eeko is going tomorrow too! LOL To bad I like that little thing! May need some more of them? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I was running a little late! LOL



And a few miles short....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There was one fellow out on the Island that spied my 036 PRO that I ported and modded a couple of years ago. He related how he has run chainsaws for most of his life working in the woods on the Eastern Shore. He figured that an 036 was a pretty big saw for cutting trees around here but wanted to try it out. I said sure, fire it up. He about shat himself when it roared to life, then settled into cutting a couple of blocks off a 14" black spruce butt. After shutting it down he exclaimed that he could not believe how much faster it cut than his dads 026..he wanted to buy it off me on the spot...LOL



Ported 036 and 026? Bet he was surprised! LOL You didn't sell it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> And a few miles short....LOL



Couple thousand! :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Anyone have some 025/MWS250 parts? I need a bunch! LOL Got a few people that want saws? LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Long trip! LOL Always feels good to get back home!



Hoping there are some parts for me on the door step when I arrive.


----------



## sefh3

Slug's small engine repair. New small engine shop in Ohio...


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Slug's small engine repair. New small engine shop in Ohio...



NO ! I need time for my own stuff! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> NO ! I need time for my own stuff! LOL



I hear you there. Then it wouldn't be fun anymore.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ported 036 and 026? Bet he was surprised! LOL You didn't sell it? LOL



Nope, that 036 is a fiesty challenger to a 044, it flat out rips through any wood I have put it in. I don`t know what mistake I made when I built it but I have not been able to make another act just like it. I have built 3 since and they are good but the PRO is great....


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I hear you there. Then it wouldn't be fun anymore.



You got it! No fun,no work! LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope, that 036 is a fiesty challenger to a 044, it flat out rips through any wood I have put it in. I don`t know what mistake I made when I built it but I have not been able to make another act just like it. I have built 3 since and they are good but the PRO is great....



C'mon Jerry is there a Stihl PRO that is NOT great????


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Anyone have some 025/MWS250 parts? I need a bunch! LOL Got a few people that want saws? LOL



Sorry John, I have been just putting new pistons and rings into the ones that have come my way. Straight gassers all 3 of them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> C'mon Jerry is there a Stihl PRO that is NOT great????



In stock form they are OK, in ported form they are very good but this certain one is just a little better, I really don`t know why.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope, that 036 is a fiesty challenger to a 044, it flat out rips through any wood I have put it in. I don`t know what mistake I made when I built it but I have not been able to make another act just like it. I have built 3 since and they are good but the PRO is great....



I would think you could figure that one out? I know I couldn't! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would think you could figure that one out? I know I couldn't! LOL



I have gone back through it several times and took every critical measurement, checked it over for hours on end, it won`t give up its secret....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry John, I have been just putting new pistons and rings into the ones that have come my way. Straight gassers all 3 of them.



Best thing to do with them! I have 3 good 021 jugs now for some reason? But nothing to go with them. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have gone back through it several times and took every critical measurement, checked it over for hours on end, it won`t give up its secret....LOL



:dunno: Better keep that one!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Best thing to do with them! I have 3 good 021 jugs now for some reason? But nothing to go with them. LOL



The 025`s were in good physical shape and still running but were low on comp and hard to start. A new Meteor piston and rings fixed them right up.


----------



## sefh3

John what all you needing for an 025? I have a few things laying around.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 025`s were in good physical shape and still running but were low on comp and hard to start. A new Meteor piston and rings fixed them right up.



The one I am working on now has a primer bulb on it? First Stihl I ever seen with that!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :dunno: Better keep that one!



I have a suspicion it has a lot due to with the transfers, up behind the closed port where I can`t really see, it seems to be bigger, both wider and deeper. I have enlarged the upper trans ports, sloped them upward and extended them over toward the intake side as far as I dare go, evened them out at 116 deg and the wash pattern on top of the piston is identical on both sides.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The one I am working on now has a primer bulb on it? First Stihl I ever seen with that!



I have not come across one either.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John what all you needing for an 025? I have a few things laying around.



I have a couple cases is all.One top cover and one brake handle.Need stuff to build 2 more. So lots of stuff! LOL


----------



## PB

evening boys. Been a very busy week. I logged another couple thousand miles this week in a car. Got to stop down to see Ron on Thurs and he gave me the grand tour. His tomatoes were out of control, over my head and I am 6' tall. You should see the stash of Stihls he has, I thought I walked into a Stihl dealer. He even had them hanging up like they were special! 

He sent me home with a bunch of red parts. I am sure some will find a home on the rockbound coast of Maine though. Thanks Ron for everything!


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> evening boys. Been a very busy week. I logged another couple thousand miles this week in a car. Got to stop down to see Ron on Thurs and he gave me the grand tour. His tomatoes were out of control, over my head and I am 6' tall. You should see the stash of Stihls he has, I thought I walked into a Stihl dealer. He even had them hanging up like they were special!
> 
> He sent me home with a bunch of red parts. I am sure some will find a home on the rockbound coast of Maine though. Thanks Ron for everything!



We all know Ron is a closet Stihl lover!!


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> evening boys. Been a very busy week. I logged another couple thousand miles this week in a car. Got to stop down to see Ron on Thurs and he gave me the grand tour. His tomatoes were out of control, over my head and I am 6' tall. You should see the stash of Stihls he has, I thought I walked into a Stihl dealer. He even had them hanging up like they were special!
> 
> He sent me home with a bunch of red parts. I am sure some will find a home on the rockbound coast of Maine though. Thanks Ron for everything!



We knew he had them hid! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We all know Ron is a closet Stihl lover!!



Just like Dancan't is a closet Husky lover! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> We knew he had them hid! LOL



Always one end of his shop he won`t show....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Always one end of his shop he won`t show....LOL



Seen that one he was trying to hide in that pic ! 020 I think it was?


----------



## tbone75

Where is Ron at tonight? Playing with Dancan'tduck? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Where is Ron at tonight? Playing with Dancan'tduck? :hmm3grin2orange:



Likely took him for a ride in the Maserati, as payback for helping out on washing it up...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> evening boys. Been a very busy week. I logged another couple thousand miles this week in a car. Got to stop down to see Ron on Thurs and he gave me the grand tour. His tomatoes were out of control, over my head and I am 6' tall. You should see the stash of Stihls he has, I thought I walked into a Stihl dealer. He even had them hanging up like they were special!
> 
> He sent me home with a bunch of red parts. I am sure some will find a home on the rockbound coast of Maine though. Thanks Ron for everything!



I HATE it when you take somebody into your confidence and they end up blabbing !!
next time it wont be red parts,,will be that pile of mini macs he saw under the shop !!
i gotta say he kept alert and i couldnt sneak anything in he didnt see !!
i tried distracting him when his trunk was open but he was to smart for me !
doggone it LEE !! your gonna pay for making me look bad !! 
the people coming in as you left i should have introduced,,one Robin has met a friend by the name of Brian...
if there is a next time i hope you can spend more time as i enjoyed what little time there was..
also i hope you can verify how MEEN i am !!! have to uphold my rep you know !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> We all know Ron is a closet Stihl lover!!



Number ONE !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> We knew he had them hid! LOL



Number two !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Where is Ron at tonight? Playing with Dancan'tduck? :hmm3grin2orange:



All he did was poop on the trunk !!
maybe he's a canada duck ?? full of it !! ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Likely took him for a ride in the Maserati, as payback for helping out on washing it up...LOL



Think i'm gonna deflate him and send him AND his crutch tips up north to his brother !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Number two !



Thought I was #1 for a while? #2 ain't bad! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> All he did was poop on the trunk !!
> maybe he's a canada duck ?? full of it !! ??



Could be crossed with a goose? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Think i'm gonna deflate him and send him AND his crutch tips up north to his brother !!



Just take him down and place in the Atlantic, he will be up here in 2-3 days.


----------



## Jim Timber

Ron, those stihl's are what you loan people you think will straight gas them right?

That's why I want to fix that pooper I got for $10. I need a saw for my helpers, and I'll be damned if I let them run the jonny.


----------



## roncoinc

Jim Timber said:


> Ron, those stihl's are what you loan people you think will straight gas them right?
> 
> That's why I want to fix that pooper I got for $10. I need a saw for my helpers, and I'll be damned if I let them run the jonny.



Stihls are what you loan people you dont like and dont want the saw back !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Stihls are what you loan people you dont like and dont want the saw back !!



:hmm3grin2orange: :msp_tongue:


----------



## SawGarage

Ron, Ron, Ron,.... I thought we exterminated and cleaned up all the last Stinkies the last time I was up... are they *STILL* invading your shop?!?!?! :dunno:

I guess I'll have to come up when the Jeep is done and assist you in the re-extermination.. 

We don't want any more problems continuing, as you know, I guarantee my work :monkey:



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Number two !



Hey jay. How's that box coming?


----------



## little possum

Kinda dissapointing to have to eat breakfast alone..

Hope you sleepyheads get enough beauty rest


----------



## Jim Timber

I ain't sleepin yet. I should be, but I ain't.


----------



## tbone75

Where is all them slackers?????? Stihl holding down the pillow? I got 2 hrs sleep,payback for that 10 hrs I got. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The weather says storms from Ohier to Maine!Scott is going to get it too! Could have something to do with why I can't sleep? Everything hurts! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

Its Monday morning,get out of that bed! Dancan't slacking as usual ! Surprised Robin hasn't checked in? Ron you just never know when he will show up? Bet he is stihl snoozing with Dancan'tduck! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jim Timber

Why do we see that duck and not pics of his mrs.? :msp_tongue:

Getting ready to call it a night here. Lots more stuff in my brain about milling, felling, and fakes.


----------



## tbone75

Jim Timber said:


> Why do we see that duck and not pics of his mrs.? :msp_tongue:
> 
> Getting ready to call it a night here. Lots more stuff in my brain about milling, felling, and fakes.



He ain't married,just has a OL. LOL


----------



## Jim Timber

She might marry him if he'd lose the pool toy. :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

You guys stihl holding that mattress down? Your a bunch of super slackers this morning!


----------



## dancan

Nah , I just got back from walking the dog .
I wonder what they're going to say when I return these crutches , the hand grips are beat and they're making all kinds of clicking and squeaking noises when I'm pegging around .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nah , I just got back from walking the dog .
> I wonder what they're going to say when I return these crutches , the hand grips are beat and they're making all kinds of clicking and squeaking noises when I'm pegging around .



Thats your story and your sticking to it. :monkey::deadhorse:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Its Monday morning,get out of that bed! Dancan't slacking as usual ! Surprised Robin hasn't checked in? Ron you just never know when he will show up? Bet he is stihl snoozing with Dancan'tduck! :hmm3grin2orange:




Been here quite a while readin...just tryin to catch up!!! You "Chatty Cathys" really lay down some pages!!! I'm gone for two days an it takes me two days reading to get back up to speed!! I seem to have a touch of slackness left over from a few relaxing days on the island. Didn't want to return until today but the wife's side of the family had a very bumpy week last week so we had to return early and make an appearance and support the rest of the family yesterday afternoon.....no saws or sawing...


----------



## tbone75

Been getting parts out for the next saw. MS290 with a scored P&C,got a good jug! May need a piston? Then it may be the MS310 that needs bearings? It runs good,just don't sound so good! LOL Really getting tired of these home owner Steals! LOL I need a Husky to work on! :hmm3grin2orange: So much easier than these Steals!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Been here quite a while readin...just tryin to catch up!!! You "Chatty Cathys" really lay down some pages!!! I'm gone for two days an it takes me two days reading to get back up to speed!! I seem to have a touch of slackness left over from a few relaxing days on the island. Didn't want to return until today but the wife's side of the family had a very bumpy week last week so we had to return early and make an appearance and support the rest of the family yesterday afternoon.....no saws or sawing...



Got to take care of family! Plus you could always hop back in the boat! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

NO RAIN !!! go away !!
couldnt get the soft top on the car latched down last nite 
the rear top pulldown motor wont work,worked two years ago.
got the hard top off using the emergency mechanical method of provided wrench but cant get the rear of the soft top to catch and latch using it..
nobody around to help put the hardtop back on so i gotta latch it before it rains or it's tarp time..


----------



## dancan

Sure gonna look funny drivin' around with a tarp over the top of the car .


----------



## Cantdog

Looks like you'll have time Ron...my NEXRAD (Gray, Me.) shows you're in the clear stuff below and above...Good luck...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sure gonna look funny drivin' around with a tarp over the top of the car .




LOL or it full of water with a blowup duck flaoting around in it!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> ... LOL I need a Husky to work on! :hmm3grin2orange: So much easier than these Steals!



My dog found one of them JunQvarna saws this morning and this is what happened .


----------



## Cantdog

*NOVI Boats n' Island Stuff!!!*

We had beautiful weather while out to the island...no wind, fog or rain at all!! When we came in the harbor Friday, there was five boats at anchor...three sail boats and two power craft. One was a beautiful example of a old school Novi boat, a well kept and outfitted work boat that is nice enough to take the wife on a coastal cruise for a week at a time. She was around 40' and very swoopy shear lines...usual built up bow, very low at the hauling station and back up to the transom. I wondered about the power...single stack of rather small size....I guessed a 4-53 Detroit............When he got underway...I was right...I know that sound very very well!!!!! 120HP will drive her as fast as she will go anyway. I know Dan and Jerry see these boats all the time and so do I but I thought folks from elsewhere might find the differenig builds interesting. Wife took the boat pics and did not get exactly what I wanted show which would have been a straight stern shot and complete broadside shot....Oh well...darn nice Novi anyway. Note the picnick table and umbrella, folding chairs etc on the platform...good sized boat..

Couple other shots of the outboard, camp and harbor. As you can see when I say the camp is close to the water....I meen it!!!


----------



## Cantdog

One more pic...sunset across the bay.... Camden Hills (25-30 miles away) with the sun just gone behind/down...Stihl beautiful, as always no matter how many times I see it.....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> My dog found one of them JunQvarna saws this morning and this is what happened .



Good Lord!!! He musta been scatt....seeing a real saw for the first time....after being around them mild mannered Stihls and all.... an stuff.........


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Good Lord!!! He musta been scatt....seeing a real saw for the first time....after being around them mild mannered Stihls and all.... an stuff.........



Another pro model stihl in the making !!


----------



## sefh3

I think John is becoming another Stihl lover too.

It did rain for about 15 minutes this morning. Nothing too exiciting.

Those 310 bearings you can use generic one's if you would like. I have a few of those in my saws and have not had a problem with them.

I'll go to the shop sometime today and see what 025 parts I have laying around. I know I have a wrap handles and a cylinder but I don't remember if the cylinder is 023 or 025.


----------



## dancan

That pic was after he dug a hole and buried it LOL .
Nice island pics !
What do you steam in that big pot outside the camp , rocks ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> That pic was after he dug a hole and buried it LOL .
> Nice island pics !
> What do you steam in that big pot outside the camp , rocks ?



Good question...LOL...from that pic with the clam roller and hoe hanging on the hoss it could be clams.....

That is the ancestral lobstah pot....belonged to my great aunt and uncle.....the dings in it came from 1974 when some punks broke in and absolutely trashed the place...it happened new yrs eve.....my nephew and I hiked down from town on new yrs day and I said I wanted to check out Unks camp, so we walked down...not a window in her most of the furiture stamped to bits, framed pics stamped into the floor, the cook stove tossed out the kitchen window and was on the ledge out front along with other stuff....broken plates , bowls glasses etc....two things out there, were a bag of flour and a roll of paper towels which were not even damp so they had not been there long. We went down to Unks lobster shop and found some canvas and roof nails and spent the afternoon closing her in...by the time I got back to town I knew exactly who the culprits were...............and as far as I know none has stepped foot back in the harbor since then...my father and I took over the camp the following spring when Unk passed away...have had no trouble since....

Just above that pot in the pic you see a plastic container with a blue top....2 qts fresh picked lobster from what we couldn't eat Sat night. If you go back to pic 301 looking out the harbor and the ledge right in the foreground...at the base there is something red....that's a pile of lobster shells for the gulls directly from that white pot!!! It stihl works..after all these yrs and what it's been through....


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I think John is becoming another Stihl lover too.
> 
> It did rain for about 15 minutes this morning. Nothing too exiciting.
> 
> Those 310 bearings you can use generic one's if you would like. I have a few of those in my saws and have not had a problem with them.
> 
> I'll go to the shop sometime today and see what 025 parts I have laying around. I know I have a wrap handles and a cylinder but I don't remember if the cylinder is 023 or 025.



Stihls are OK but Husky is stihl better! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I sure like them pics Robin! Very nice place you got there!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I think John is becoming another Stihl lover too.
> 
> It did rain for about 15 minutes this morning. Nothing too exiciting.
> 
> Those 310 bearings you can use generic one's if you would like. I have a few of those in my saws and have not had a problem with them.
> 
> I'll go to the shop sometime today and see what 025 parts I have laying around. I know I have a wrap handles and a cylinder but I don't remember if the cylinder is 023 or 025.



I have a good set of used bearings I will put in the 310.Got a 023 jug here too? LOL I got to dig out what parts I have to see what all I need? I have all kinds of 170/180 parts to build 4 or 5 saws with! LOL Just not much 250 stuff.


----------



## tbone75

I am going to dig out a couple J-Reds to work instead of that 290 right now! My X-BIL is waiting on them. LOL I need a break from the Steals! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I sure like them pics Robin! Very nice place you got there!



Thanks John......t'aint really mine...I'm just the steward for now......and have been since 1974.....that property has been in my family since 1834....was 103 acres.......now it's only 1/4 acre and gummint has been trying to shoehorn us out of there for the last 50yrs...My Unk fought 'em.....then I fought 'em for my dad to be able to be there...he's gone now...mom too.... but not far.... they both were cast upon the waters right there....now I fight for my daughter...there has always been someone who steps up and takes control....I expect she will give them a run for their money too!!! I guess you could say we got History there!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thanks John......t'aint really mine...I'm just the steward for now......and have been since 1974.....that property has been in my family since 1834....was 103 acres.......now it's only 1/4 acre and gummint has been trying to shoehorn us out of there for the last 50yrs...My Unk fought 'em.....then I fought 'em for my dad to be able to be there...he's gone now...mom too.... but not far.... they both were cast upon the waters right there....now I fight for my daughter...there has always been someone who steps up and takes control....I expect she will give them a run for their money too!!! I guess you could say we got History there!!



Well worth fighting for! Sure is beautiful there!!


----------



## tbone75

Robin I got a Fordum off flea bay fairly cheap. That thing is GREAT! Ron has one of the lookalikes,but don't know if he has used it yet? It came from the bay too. The parts are easy to get and cheap enough if it ever breaks. I think mine is the model C ? Plenty of power for what ever!


----------



## tbone75

I think Randy said that right angle hand piece was 300 bucks from CC ? I have 2 fordums for mine,but they take special bits I haven't found yet? LOL Got them off the bay cheap!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Well worth fighting for! Sure is beautiful there!!



Yes it is worth fighting for....and it is beautiful on a beautiful day.....but it can turn pretty darn MEEN there too!!! Somewhere I have a photo taken from about the same place as the one with the lobster pot but the wind is howling westerly and the sea breaking on the ledge that the camp sits on and the spray breaking right over the camp and blowing back into the spruce trees behind in great sheets!!! From inside it'e just like some throwing a 5 gal pail of water right on the kitchen windows every few min....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Those are very sweet lines on the green Novi, they ride the Atlantic swell so well and make a very stable work platform for working the sea. I have thousands of miles under my feet riding Novi and other wooden boats like it out off the coast of NS, PEI and NFLD.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those are very sweet lines on the green Novi, they ride the Atlantic swell so well and make a very stable work platform for working the sea. I have thousands of miles under my feet riding Novi and other wooden boats like it out off the coast of NS, PEI and NFLD.



I thought you'ld like that Jerry... It is a very nice Novi...very well kept, painted and outfitted ....powered corrrectly too. When I was little, I remember once every summer a huge Novi would steam along the coast towing several unfinished Novi hulls then 8-10 dorys of various sizes follow by a few peapods all in a string. They would stop at all the major fishing ports selling boats until they were all gone then steam back home again. We bought 3 dorys from them one yr a 28', a 22' and 18'.... they liked that!! That was stopped that back in the 60s...I expect something to do with customs or such. I always looked forward to seeing them coming.....it was a big deal...looking over the wares for sale even if you wern't buying....generally a bit of cheer passed between the older guys to help get the dollars flowing!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin I got a Fordum off flea bay fairly cheap. That thing is GREAT! Ron has one of the lookalikes,but don't know if he has used it yet? It came from the bay too. The parts are easy to get and cheap enough if it ever breaks. I think mine is the model C ? Plenty of power for what ever!



Yeah John I've been watching ebay closely trying to get a feel for prices and models so I started that other thread looking for more info....a guy may be coming up here from PA this coming week and dropping off some stuff for my to try. But I don't count my chickens...if you know what I meen...but I am looking for better tooling. The way it looks is I should buy one or more new handpieces from CC and come up with a cheaper power unit somewhere. Love to just buy the whole kit from CC but is simply beyond my $$$ right now....How much did you pay for you unit??,,,if you don't mind me being nosy...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I thought you'ld like that Jerry... It is a very nice Novi...very well kept, painted and outfitted ....powered corrrectly too. When I was little, I remember once every summer a huge Novi would steam along the coast towing several unfinished Novi hulls then 8-10 dorys of various sizes follow by a few peapods all in a string. They would stop at all the major fishing ports selling boats until they were all gone then steam back home again. We bought 3 dorys from them one yr a 28', a 22' and 18'.... they liked that!! That was stopped that back in the 60s...I expect something to do with customs or such. I always looked forward to seeing them coming.....it was a big deal...looking over the wares for sale even if you wern't buying....generally a bit of cheer passed between the older guys to help get the dollars flowing!!!!



Were they coming down the coast from NB or NS? It didn`t take a lot of hp to drive them along nicely, they were not designed for speed, the harder you pushed them the deeper the stern dug in with the bow lifted out of the water they made a big wake. The only boat I was on that rode the swells better was the Tancook Island double ender, not as stable and higher on the working sides they were better suited to an Atomic twin or jump spark single.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah John I've been watching ebay closely trying to get a feel for prices and models so I started that other thread looking for more info....a guy may be coming up here from PA this coming week and dropping off some stuff for my to try. But I don't count my chickens...if you know what I meen...but I am looking for better tooling. The way it looks is I should buy one or more new handpieces from CC and come up with a cheaper power unit somewhere. Love to just buy the whole kit from CC but is simply beyond my $$$ right now....How much did you pay for you unit??,,,if you don't mind me being nosy...



Right at 150 shipped with 3 cables and one hand piece and foot pedal. I don't use the foot pedal,just turn it on and go.Never even tried the foot pedal? LOL I should to see if I like it?


----------



## tbone75

I have one of the HF air pencil grinders too.But my compressor stihl don't work well enough to try it out. Its plenty small! Takes 1/8" bits.


----------



## tbone75

Taking a break from the MS250.Swapped out the carb and did away with the primer.Stihl wont run for chit.Thinking it fuel line or filter now? Not getting enough fuel it seems?


----------



## AU_K2500

Well fellas. Patience is a virtue. Jacks is mailing out another package today!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Were they coming down the coast from NB or NS? It didn`t take a lot of hp to drive them along nicely, they were not designed for speed, the harder you pushed them the deeper the stern dug in with the bow lifted out of the water they made a big wake. The only boat I was on that rode the swells better was the Tancook Island double ender, not as stable and higher on the working sides they were better suited to an Atomic twin or jump spark single.



I think they came down from somewhere around Lunenburg NS..what my father said....but not positive of that.... could well have been NB. 

Big able boats but speed was definately not in the design...2 stroke Detroit power is what most around here have..3 or 4-71 series in the large ones and generally a 4-53 series in the 30-40 footers.


----------



## little possum

Robin, any ducks up there for me? Beautiful country.. Mom has been up there before.

My resident detroit gurus. Ever had the exhaust ports clog with carbon and cause the motor not to run? Trying to rule out problems, before pulling the head.

Work is slowing down a bit.


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of slackers today!


----------



## tbone75

This 250 is getting on my nerves! Starts but wont stay running? Fuel line filter impulse are all good.Different carb didn't help.Did away with the primer too! Not sure where to look next?


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Robin, any ducks up there for me? Beautiful country.. Mom has been up there before.
> 
> My resident detroit gurus. Ever had the exhaust ports clog with carbon and cause the motor not to run? Trying to rule out problems, before pulling the head.
> 
> Work is slowing down a bit.



Happened to me on a trimmer , it carboned up the screen .


----------



## little possum

Thats what Im thinking Dan. One or two of the ports might have a pencil sized hole. Other than that, you cant see inside. Dad argued with me on it for a bit. But its on the back burner, cause I just dont wanna get that dirty! hahaha


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> This 250 is getting on my nerves! Starts but wont stay running? Fuel line filter impulse are all good.Different carb didn't help.Did away with the primer too! Not sure where to look next?



If you had something faster than dailup you could watch this video and learn how to pronounce Who'sKvarna or is it HousKvarna ?

[video=youtube;9HISkuITF0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9HISkuITF0g[/video]


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> Robin, any ducks up there for me? Beautiful country.. Mom has been up there before.
> 
> My resident detroit gurus. Ever had the exhaust ports clog with carbon and cause the motor not to run? Trying to rule out problems, before pulling the head.
> 
> Work is slowing down a bit.





No but that doesn't mean it can't happen....are you sure the blower is in good shape....I know sometimes if you slap the air shutter closed at speed for a full emergency stop the blower veins can be ruined. What series do you have???


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Thats what Im thinking Dan. One or two of the ports might have a pencil sized hole. Other than that, you cant see inside. Dad argued with me on it for a bit. But its on the back burner, cause I just dont wanna get that dirty! hahaha



Pull the exhaust off and see if it runs , it's got to come off regardless .


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> Thats what Im thinking Dan. One or two of the ports might have a pencil sized hole. Other than that, you cant see inside. Dad argued with me on it for a bit. But its on the back burner, cause I just dont wanna get that dirty! hahaha



That definately sounds like your problem....I was told up front by a true detroit man when I installed a 4-53 in my sawmill to never idle that motor other than warm up and cool down cycles...prolonged idling would cause serious problems to those 2 strokers .....that and cheep high sulfer fuel #2 oil etc.


----------



## little possum

Ive pulled the exhaust off. The ports I am talking about are coming straight from the cylinder. 

It is a 4-71 that has been sitting. It is free(spinning) but wouldnt hit on either. But if it cant breath it cant run. And Idk about the blower? Anyway to check it

Need to get it running, get it outta moms yard, and me off the bad list


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> Ive pulled the exhaust off. The ports I am talking about are coming straight from the cylinder.
> 
> It is a 4-71 that has been sitting. It is free(spinning) but wouldnt hit on either. But if it cant breath it cant run. And Idk about the blower? Anyway to check it
> 
> Need to get it running, get it outta moms yard, and me off the bad list



No way to check the blower without removing it...but that's probably not the issue if can't see through the ports to the cyl due to carbon buildup!!! Very hard to clean that much carbon without removing the head and making sure it doesn't get stuck between the piston top and cyl walls....maybe someone else knows a trick but I don't....


----------



## little possum

Yea, pistons look ok. So dont wanna mess it up by being lazy. Soon as I get a bay open in the shop, Ill probably pull it off, pressure wash the head, and then port it  to get the carbon out. haha

Thanks fellas. Ill buy you a round if I ever make it up there!


----------



## roncoinc

Pro Flex two by Arbe machine
18K rpm , 1/8 hp
variable speed
on/off and VS only controlled by foot pedal.
pressing on pedal and bringing up to speed there is no torque "jump" , a smooth transition up to full speed.
cig lighter next to hand tool to show size.
runs and sounds like a hi speed sewing machine 
i would give it 4 1/2 stars out of five and recomend it for a quality and friendly priced unit.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Pro Flex two by Arbe machine
> 18K rpm , 1/8 hp
> variable speed
> on/off and VS only controlled by foot pedal.
> pressing on pedal and bringing up to speed there is no torque "jump" , a smooth transition up to full speed.
> cig lighter next to hand tool to show size.
> runs and sounds like a hi speed sewing machine
> i would give it 4 1/2 stars out of five and recomend it for a quality and friendly priced unit.



Don't look used?? Ron! :hmm3grin2orange: Port that Steal you got hiding on the floor! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't look used?? Ron! :hmm3grin2orange: Port that Steal you got hiding on the floor! :msp_w00t:



I forgot to add the price.
only cost me my self respect,dignity and dancant's ad 

hey,,i take care of my tools !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Pro Flex two by Arbe machine
> 18K rpm , 1/8 hp
> variable speed
> on/off and VS only controlled by foot pedal.
> pressing on pedal and bringing up to speed there is no torque "jump" , a smooth transition up to full speed.
> cig lighter next to hand tool to show size.
> runs and sounds like a hi speed sewing machine
> i would give it 4 1/2 stars out of five and recomend it for a quality and friendly priced unit.



How friendly is the price?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> How friendly is the price?



see the post one before yours Jerry..

Had to accept a gift from a out of work crippled old guy


----------



## Jim Timber

Just got home with a nice (near minty) Husky 51 that was straight gassed.

This brings my dead saw count up to even with my runners. 

I'll pull the cylinder off in a bit and see what I'm up against. It also needs a bar and has no chain either. The previous owner had a hired crew using it, so he made them buy him a new one when they wrecked it, but kept the bar and chain for the new saw.


----------



## roncoinc

*New tool for the woods !*

i live in the woods..
the damn horsefies can get bothersome.
picked up this thing and am having a ball !!  LOL !!!
about the size of a small tennis racket and battery powered this thing ZAPS everything 
push the button on the handle and it turns on and swing away at any pesky flying things and you get a satifying ZAP !! noise as they get fried in the electric grid !
does blackfies and skeeters and wasps too..
this is one of those gimmics that DO work !
it was on sale for $5,,,why didnt i buy two ? or three ?? or four ??
walked down the driveway to the mailbox a couple days ago,nice and sunny and warm,got 64 horsefies on the way down and 35 on the way back 
Ol just went out and only got three  they must be gatting smart ??


----------



## roncoinc

Jim Timber said:


> Just got home with a nice (near minty) Husky 51 that was straight gassed.
> 
> This brings my dead saw count up to even with my runners.
> 
> I'll pull the cylinder off in a bit and see what I'm up against. It also needs a bar and has no chain either. The previous owner had a hired crew using it, so he made them buy him a new one when they wrecked it, but kept the bar and chain for the new saw.



Is a 51 worth the price of an aftermarket p&c ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> i live in the woods..
> the damn horsefies can get bothersome.
> picked up this thing and am having a ball !!  LOL !!!
> about the size of a small tennis racket and battery powered this thing ZAPS everything
> push the button on the handle and it turns on and swing away at any pesky flying things and you get a satifying ZAP !! noise as they get fried in the electric grid !
> does blackfies and skeeters and wasps too..
> this is one of those gimmics that DO work !
> it was on sale for $5,,,why didnt i buy two ? or three ?? or four ??
> walked down the driveway to the mailbox a couple days ago,nice and sunny and warm,got 64 horsefies on the way down and 35 on the way back
> Ol just went out and only got three  they must be gatting smart ??



Looks nice and portable, if it kills flies I like it. The propane bug fryers get them before I have to get up and go for them when I am lounging on the deck but a portable would be rite hand when out walking about. Not mutch of a chance when I am working in the woods.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Is a 51 worth the price of an aftermarket p&c ??



Only if you already happen to have one or more OEM pistons and rings gathering dust on a shelf.


----------



## AU_K2500

hey Jerry, besides the starter pawl issue that you and slug pointed out. are those pioneers farmsaws decent saws?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> hey Jerry, besides the starter pawl issue that you and slug pointed out. are those pioneers farmsaws decent saws?



Decent enough to be still running and cutting firewood for 6-8 of my customers that sort of depend on me to keep them running for yearly firewood cutting.They each cut 3-9 cords of firewood yearly. I have replaced the engager and rotors on a few of them and other than that it is usually fuel lines, filters and sparkplugs as needed. One needed a new decomp, they will usually clean up easily and just reinstall them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Decent enough to be still running and cutting firewood for 6-8 of my customers that sort of depend on me to keep them running for yearly firewood cutting.They each cut 3-9 cords of firewood yearly. I have replaced the engager and rotors on a few of them and other than that it is usually fuel lines, filters and sparkplugs as needed. One needed a new decomp, they will usually clean up easily and just reinstall them.



Starter side for the Farmsaw,

http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/70698-47.htm


----------



## dancan

Ad ?? I got an ad ??


----------



## Jim Timber

roncoinc said:


> Is a 51 worth the price of an aftermarket p&c ??



It's metal bodied 49cc saw. Cylinder might be salvageable, I have to get it cleaned up a little better before I can tell. There's only a couple scratches that make me question it. The saw otherwise is practically new.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ad ?? I got an ad ??



AHDD Duck !!


----------



## roncoinc

*Cheap SOB !!*

Couple weeks ago i go into the stealership i used to work at,,that also carries the good brand and see the new counter dude with a husky hat on and ask him about one.
he says they are complementary items they get for free to hand out so i get one..
couple days ago i bring a friend there to get a part and ask him to get a hat for me as i already got one and they may not give me another..
bandit owner was there and now they are $5 !!!
selling what he is supposed to hand out for free !!
THEN i see a box of the little creamsickle screwdrivers that are supposed to go with every saw and he is selling them for TWO dollars each !!
he sells them and the screnches to the customers that buy his steals


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> This 250 is getting on my nerves! Starts but wont stay running? Fuel line filter impulse are all good.Different carb didn't help.Did away with the primer too! Not sure where to look next?



Did you check the crank seals? The clutch side is known to get warm on these saws and makes the saw act up. Check the muffler screen on it too.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Did you check the crank seals? The clutch side is known to get warm on these saws and makes the saw act up. Check the muffler screen on it too.



Wheel chocks have crank seals ??


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Wheel chocks have crank seals ??



Yes sir they do. I wished those darn Hooskies didn't have seals so the smell would not stay inside of those saws.

Where does one find a nice grinder like you have? Make model??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This 250 is getting on my nerves! Starts but wont stay running? Fuel line filter impulse are all good.Different carb didn't help.Did away with the primer too! Not sure where to look next?



Which cylinder and piston did you use in this 025?


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Which cylinder and piston did you use in this 025?



Hopefully he used an ms250 not an 025. They are .5 difference between the two.


----------



## sefh3

Check the ring gap too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Hopefully he used an ms250 not an 025. They are .5 difference between the two.



That is why I asked that question.


----------



## sefh3

The compression should be really low on the saw too. The MS250 (has primer bulb) used a 42.5mm cylinder and the 025 used a 42mm. The 42mm piston will go into the cylinder but the ring gap should be huge and the compression should be low. I made the mistake and ordered ms250 rings and piston for an 025. It didn't work well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> The compression should be really low on the saw too. The MS250 (has primer bulb) used a 42.5mm cylinder and the 025 used a 42mm. The 42mm piston will go into the cylinder but the ring gap should be huge and the compression should be low. I made the mistake and ordered ms250 rings and piston for an 025. It didn't work well.



I am waiting for him to tell us what he built this saw from, I think he posted that it had a primer bulb and he had a few P&C sets to choose from.


----------



## sefh3

I'm waiting too. It's hard to tell the difference between the cylinders without mic'ing them.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> i live in the woods..
> the damn horsefies can get bothersome.
> picked up this thing and am having a ball !!  LOL !!!
> about the size of a small tennis racket and battery powered this thing ZAPS everything
> push the button on the handle and it turns on and swing away at any pesky flying things and you get a satifying ZAP !! noise as they get fried in the electric grid !
> does blackfies and skeeters and wasps too..
> this is one of those gimmics that DO work !
> it was on sale for $5,,,why didnt i buy two ? or three ?? or four ??
> walked down the driveway to the mailbox a couple days ago,nice and sunny and warm,got 64 horsefies on the way down and 35 on the way back
> Ol just went out and only got three  they must be gatting smart ??



I bought 6 of them things this year! Gave 4 away kept 2 for me! LOL They are fun!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is why I asked that question.



Jug is from a MS250,piston and crank are from a 025.


----------



## tbone75

Compression is 130,ring gap was a little big but not that bad? It fires right up and runs about 30 secs.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Jug is from a MS250,piston and crank are from a 025.



I think you need to tear her down and mic the cylinder. The 025 was 42mm and the MS250 is 42.5mm.


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like I may need to get a MS250 piston?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I think you need to tear her down and mic the cylinder. The 025 was 42mm and the MS250 is 42.5mm.



I took the jug off a MS250 parts saw and cleaned it up.


----------



## tbone75

I will check the old piston and see what size it is.I think I have a bad one from a 025 too.


----------



## tbone75

My buddy I have been buying wood from brought his Poolin over tonight,said it wouldn't run after it got warmed up! Pulled the muffler,yep JUNK ! Now he needs another saw. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My buddy I have been buying wood from brought his Poolin over tonight,said it wouldn't run after it got warmed up! Pulled the muffler,yep JUNK ! Now he needs another saw. LOL



What do you have to sell him?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What do you have to sell him?



He likes my poulan 3300 LOL Let him try a 50cc Makita but he liked the Poulan better? Don't have anything much left! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Need a piston for the MS290.And time to get it together! LOL Plus put the bearings in the MS310 I could trade him for wood.


----------



## tbone75

Need a piston for one 064 and one for the 290.Plus one for a MS250 it seems? LOL I will be ordering from northwood soon! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Digging through parts tonight.Found I have everything but a crank and chain adjuster for a 021. Didn't know I had all that? LOL I should say I need the needle bearings for a 021 crank.Wonder where I can get them?


----------



## tbone75

I will have to check and see if the 029 and MS290 take the same piston? I have a good 029 jug and a 290 jug that may clean up?


----------



## Jim Timber

The 51's cylinder was toast. One groove above the exhaust port was over .015 deep and it was chewed up on the intake side too - it'll be my guinea pig for the die grinder I've been looking for.

I ordered a 55cc P&C for it off fleabay. It'll be interesting to see how I like it vs my echo 352 - weight wise, they're not that far apart.


----------



## Cantdog

zzzzlackerzzz


----------



## little possum

Not here.. Just eatin breakfast with the dog. Time to head out though


----------



## dancan

Mmmm coffee , mmmmmm good .


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Digging through parts tonight.Found I have everything but a crank and chain adjuster for a 021. Didn't know I had all that? LOL I should say I need the needle bearings for a 021 crank.Wonder where I can get them?



hmmmmmm. I think I might be able to help you. I'll check later today. I think I have a set from an 021.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Mmmm coffee , mmmmmm good .



Yep..... Fresh pot just finished perking!!!


----------



## sefh3

We have some rain coming in today. It's highly needed around here. I was talking to some farmers and they are saying the corn isn't going to be worth a Hoosky this year. That means all the beef is going to be sky high also.


----------



## sefh3

I'm working on finishing my first pot. I couldn't sleep worth a darn last night. Now I know how John feels. It sucks.


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> I'm working on finishing my first pot. I couldn't sleep worth a darn last night. Now I know how John feels. It sucks.



Yeah....nights can be pretty long when you can't sleep......never quite get up to speed the next day either!!


----------



## roncoinc

Another beutifull day in paradise 
clear blue skies with a hi of 86 today.
not a stihl in sight !!


----------



## dancan

Ron , next time your at your favourite parts store and the guy that gives you ''Free'' hats is alone , see what he will sell you 576 92 65 01 for ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , next time your at your favourite parts store and the guy that gives you ''Free'' hats is alone , see what he will sell you 576 92 65 01 for ?



You gonna make me look that up or just tell me what it is ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , next time your at your favourite parts store and the guy that gives you ''Free'' hats is alone , see what he will sell you 576 92 65 01 for ?



That axe would be at whatever list price is.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas, nother day in paradise


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas, nother day in paradise



was wondering on the new parts shipment how you gonna make sure they get to you this time ??


----------



## tbone75

Come on rain! Dang knuckles and ankle are swelled up! It will go away after it starts raining! I am shocked I slept 6 hrs straight without getting up!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> That axe would be at whatever list price is.




Darn 
It doesn't show on the Canadian website so it looks like I'd have to get it Stateside , I'm trying to save a few bucks to get it across the border but with my luck shipping will be as expensive as the axe which makes it not worth it because it puts it up to the price of a Gransfors axe up here . 
I guess I have too much time to wonder through the internet .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Darn
> It doesn't show on the Canadian website so it looks like I'd have to get it Stateside , I'm trying to save a few bucks to get it across the border but with my luck shipping will be as expensive as the axe which makes it not worth it because it puts it up to the price of a Gransfors axe up here .
> I guess I have too much time to wonder through the internet .



Git yurself a head and whittle up a handle you like


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Come on rain! Dang knuckles and ankle are swelled up! It will go away after it starts raining! I am shocked I slept 6 hrs straight without getting up!



The rubber sheets and "depends" make it nice not to get out of bed eh ??


----------



## tbone75

Dug out the 2150 J-Red to work on today! Need a break from them Steals! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,how long it gonna take that guy from PA to drive out there ?
he staying over ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The rubber sheets and "depends" make it nice not to get out of bed eh ??



Darn! Didn't think of that? Been using a body bag. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Can't remember the last time I was able to stay asleep that long? Sure was nice!!


----------



## tbone75

You get the top up on your car Ron?


----------



## dancan

Anything around here that looks like a broad axe ''Must be'' an antique so the price is too high or it is beat to death by a sledge hammer , I have bought one so far and am still looking for more but they are sparse .
That reminds me , I should put in an order for some straight grained ash for handles :msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You get the top up on your car Ron?



Yes i did but not to happy with it but it will work.
now i found a broken gas tank strap !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Anything around here that looks like a broad axe ''Must be'' an antique so the price is too high or it is beat to death by a sledge hammer , I have bought one so far and am still looking for more but they are sparse .
> That reminds me , I should put in an order for some straight grained ash for handles :msp_biggrin:



Usually i see lots of axes and heads at yard sales,around $5.
now i wont see any !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yes i did but not to happy with it but it will work.
> now i found a broken gas tank strap !



That sucks! Maybe you better fix the wagon? LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Anything around here that looks like a broad axe ''Must be'' an antique so the price is too high or it is beat to death by a sledge hammer , I have bought one so far and am still looking for more but they are sparse .
> That reminds me , I should put in an order for some straight grained ash for handles :msp_biggrin:



Bout time!! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> was wondering on the new parts shipment how you gonna make sure they get to you this time ??



Yeah.....I was thinking about that. Not really sure. But the original package that was "delivered" last Thursday. Is back "out for delivery" on the UPS site. So with two in the system, one is bound to get here, right?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Yeah.....I was thinking about that. Not really sure. But the original package that was "delivered" last Thursday. Is back "out for delivery" on the UPS site. So with two in the system, one is bound to get here, right?



WTH is all that about ??
was it delivered or not ??
then if both come in have to get xtra one back to Jacks,maybe UPS will do it and not charge ?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> WTH is all that about ??
> was it delivered or not ??
> then if both come in have to get xtra one back to Jacks,maybe UPS will do it and not charge ?



Yeah. If they both show up. I mail one back to jacks.....I ain't paying I know that much. The second package is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.fingers crossed.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WTH is all that about ??
> was it delivered or not ??
> then if both come in have to get xtra one back to Jacks,maybe UPS will do it and not charge ?



Bet UPS dropped it off at the wrong place.Who ever got it was nice enough to give it back?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Bet UPS dropped it off at the wrong place.Who ever got it was nice enough to give it back?



Bet your right. Probably opened it and had no clue what it was! Lol


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,how long it gonna take that guy from PA to drive out there ?
> he staying over ?



LOL!! Not sure Ron...he got into Manchester NH this morning at 3 am but couldn't sleep so coffeed up and is headed this way, by like 6.......Have no idea exactly what his plan is...seems fairly fluid...just standing by waiting to hear from him.....cleaning the shop..making room to get the big boat in for it's yearly......etc....


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time for slugs!


----------



## tbone75

Need some Husky 350 parts now.The whole top half of one! LOL Got a good tank and case.


----------



## tbone75

Only thing I can find wrong with the 2150 is it needs a ring.Gap is way way big! Maybe 3/16" ? Must have been apart before,no base gasket.


----------



## tbone75

Need to order a bunch of parts to get anything put together now. Only thing I have I can put together is a pile of MS180s LOL Not sure I want to do that right now. Going to put a new piston in the MS310 too,it was a little scored.I cleaned it up just to get it running.Now that I am selling it I want to fix it better! May just take it easy today?


----------



## dancan

I just got back from the peeper doc with my new peepers .................Wow ! you guy's is some ugly


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I just got back from the peeper doc with my new peepers .................Wow ! you guy's is some ugly



You think WE are ugly !! ?? LOL !!! 

wait till you nitice you have to start hiding the mirrors in the house !!


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> Another beutifull day in paradise
> clear blue skies with a hi of 86 today.
> *not a stihl in sight *!!



Ron, Put your glasses on, step outside your shop, turn *AROUND, and look up*  :jester:





AU_K2500 said:


> Yeah.....I was thinking about that. Not really sure. But the original package that was "delivered" last Thursday. Is back "out for delivery" on the UPS site. So with two in the system, one is bound to get here, right?



So, I'm NOT the only one..... IS your place in the bermuda triangle???? oke: :jester:


----------



## roncoinc

SawGarage said:


> Ron, Put your glasses on, step outside your shop, turn *AROUND, and look up*  :jester:
> :



Oh yeh !! some boomers around !! 
most all a few miles north,they ALMOST always miss me,just get rain.
i see they are headed up Robins way too.
wont havta water the garden today.
Interactive radar - New Hampshire weather forecast - WMUR News 9
cant even see Barrington


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Need to order a bunch of parts to get anything put together now. Only thing I have I can put together is a pile of MS180s LOL Not sure I want to do that right now. Going to put a new piston in the MS310 too,it was a little scored.I cleaned it up just to get it running.Now that I am selling it I want to fix it better! May just take it easy today?



Whats final comp reading on P70 ??
and what about all the other "almost" done projects ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Whats final comp reading on P70 ??
> and what about all the other "almost" done projects ??



I want to run the P70 some more before I check it. Wont be today! I might melt out there! LOL Other projects are stihl waiting.  Would be the smart thing to do today I guess. :hmm3grin2orange: Lets see 621,346,Kita I think that was all? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just membered I have that 2 ring piston that will fit the 2150! Guess I can put it back together today!


----------



## tbone75

Just ordered 3 pistons and other stuff.I have way to many saws apart laying here needing parts!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Not sure Ron...he got into Manchester NH this morning at 3 am but couldn't sleep so coffeed up and is headed this way, by like 6.......Have no idea exactly what his plan is...seems fairly fluid...just standing by waiting to hear from him.....cleaning the shop..making room to get the big boat in for it's yearly......etc....



At 1:50 he is 115 miles out. Had a heck of a rain storm. 20mph on the interstate. Made me feel like the storms on the Great Plains.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Whats final comp reading on P70 ??
> and what about all the other "almost" done projects ??



You sure are hard on the old crippled slug! Wont let me take a day off! :hmm3grin2orange: Been keeping right at for a while now! Wonder why???


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> At 1:50 he is 115 miles out. Had a heck of a rain storm. 20mph on the interstate. Made me feel like the storms on the Great Plains.



In the home stretch now! Good luck!


----------



## tbone75

OK you old meen azz Smurf I am going back to the shop!


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey jay, how's the box coming?


----------



## Stihl 041S

77miles


----------



## tbone75

Got the J-Red all back together.Then I found a major problem! Someone has patched up the jug with JB Weld? It has been broke out where the muffler bolts on :bang: Didn't see it till I tried to put the muffler on. So now I need a jug for it :bang:


----------



## Jim Timber

I'll tig it for you if you pay round trip postage.


----------



## Stihl 041S

33 miles. Had to stop to eat a couple of lobsters....


----------



## tbone75

Jim Timber said:


> I'll tig it for you if you pay round trip postage.



If I can't find one soon I would happy to do that! Thanks !


----------



## Jim Timber

No prob. How bad is the break?


----------



## roncoinc

Busy day today...
now making zuchini relish 
49 cups of product plus the vinegar at 12 cups and the rest of the stuff is going to make a few jars 
got a call from a CL i had about a CB radio,the guys father he is bringing for the ride is 77 yrs old and been a logger all his life !!
going to call when he picks him up and see what he will bring with him


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK you old meen azz Smurf I am going back to the shop!



I know how you old retarded guy's are,,,if somebody wasn't your diaper on your butt you wouldnt get ANYTHING done !!
you would be like Dancantdonuttin,,pushin the "i want " button all day


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I know how you old retarded guy's are,,,if somebody wasn't your diaper on your butt you wouldnt get ANYTHING done !!
> you would be like Dancantdonuttin,,pushin the "i want " button all day



Now that is the Ron we know so well! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Klinkle , Klinkle , Klinkle , Ahhhhh , wait , I'm out of ice let ME push the button .............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Ahhhhhh , I'm good now . 



Did someone call my name ?


----------



## Jim Timber

Replaced the front faucet for the house just now. Wife's been nagging me for ages that it leaked and I had needed to move it from when I resided the house a couple years ago (new siding allows for a trim inset where the original didn't, so it stuck out and was loose).

I want to go play in the shop, but it's too bloody humid out there.  Might have to fire up the AC.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Klinkle , Klinkle , Klinkle , Ahhhhh , wait , I'm out of ice let ME push the button .............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Ahhhhhh , I'm good now .
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone call my name ?



Where can I get one of them " I want button" ? Ron said I would like it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jim Timber said:


> Replaced the front faucet for the house just now. Wife's been nagging me for ages that it leaked and I had needed to move it from when I resided the house a couple years ago (new siding allows for a trim inset where the original didn't, so it stuck out and was loose).
> 
> I want to go play in the shop, but it's too bloody humid out there.  Might have to fire up the AC.



Did that 2 yrs ago.Dang thing is dripping already! Wasn't a cheap one either! I don't like plumbing!


----------



## dancan

You just didn't play your back thing to your advantage .
Get with the program !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan drinkin Klinkle Klinkle and all I got is cold Keiths that I brought back from the Island. I brought back more Keiths than I took out, now I consumed 23 on the Island and 8 in the boat. I took out 20 so how many did I bring back?


----------



## dancan

You trying to catch up to Robin ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You trying to catch up to Robin ?



Nope,...mine will last me longer than his did....LOL


----------



## Jim Timber

This one was replaced by someone else about 6 years ago (right before I moved in) - way too soon to be failing. I put a 1/4 turn ball valve replacement in. Hopefully that one lasts long enough for me to sell this joint and move up north. 

Plumbing in floor joists or bare studs isn't so bad, it's when you're in a finished room and something leaks that gets me. Or when I can't get the freaking solder to stick to old pipes - I hate that!

I'm looking forward to plumbing the new house (whenever I get around to building it). PEX is a wonderful thing, and my whole house will be done with it. After the butt-hurt from buying the crimper, it's really fast and easy work.


----------



## tbone75

This 2150 jug has the corner broke where the bolt goes in.It may be able to be welded up then drilled and taped back out? Got a 029 jug broke something like it too? Not to sure about it?


----------



## Jim Timber

I'm sure I can fix it. Just wondering how mangled it is. 

I have a mill, so making it work again isn't an issue even if I have to fill in a big crater with weld.


----------



## roncoinc

Jim Timber said:


> Replaced the front faucet for the house just now. Wife's been nagging me for ages that it leaked and I had needed to move it from when I resided the house a couple years ago (new siding allows for a trim inset where the original didn't, so it stuck out and was loose).
> 
> I want to go play in the shop, but it's too bloody humid out there.  Might have to fire up the AC.



WIMP,,you sound like a canadian !


----------



## tbone75

Jim Timber said:


> I'm sure I can fix it. Just wondering how mangled it is.
> 
> I have a mill, so making it work again isn't an issue even if I have to fill in a big crater with weld.



You must have a nice set up!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan drinkin Klinkle Klinkle and all I got is cold Keiths that I brought back from the Island. I brought back more Keiths than I took out, now I consumed 23 on the Island and 8 in the boat. I took out 20 so how many did I bring back?



- 11 ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> - 11 ??



Trick question I know...LOL
I brought back more than I took out. I took out 20 so I brought more than 20 home. The ones I consumed were thrown in just to throw most people off...LOL


----------



## sefh3

Sorry John the needle bearings that I thought was for 021 was for an 011. I don't know if they are the same or not. I think you should pack up some Stihl and send them north to me. They are getting the best of you.:wink2:


----------



## roncoinc

OH MY !!

papa smurf gets to shave tomorrow 
while making the relish tonite i got to close to a burner 
got the whole right side of my beard singed off !
man did that STIHL !!!!!! 
did managed to get all these proccessed 
and they taste wonderfull !!


----------



## Jim Timber

roncoinc said:


> WIMP,,you sound like a canadian !



It's at least 90 out there. It isn't even that hot outside anymore. Too much iron thermal mass is all I can guess. The dehumidifier is running, so that's pumping out some heat too. I also should really use that 26000 btu AC unit, since I have it and all. lol It'll freeze your nipples off if you stand in front of it.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Sorry John the needle bearings that I thought was for 021 was for an 011. I don't know if they are the same or not. I think you should pack up some Stihl and send them north to me. They are getting the best of you.:wink2:



Anybody with any of that stuff should jut send it to people they dont like !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH MY !!
> 
> papa smurf gets to shave tomorrow
> while making the relish tonite i got to close to a burner
> got the whole right side of my beard singed off !
> man did that STIHL !!!!!!
> did managed to get all these proccessed
> and they taste wonderfull !!



Pix or it didn't happen!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Sorry John the needle bearings that I thought was for 021 was for an 011. I don't know if they are the same or not. I think you should pack up some Stihl and send them north to me. They are getting the best of you.:wink2:



Not yet! LOL I didn't give up yet! Just nothing is going very good the last 3 days! That dang Eeko jinxed me!


----------



## AU_K2500

should be a good weekend. 

Got a buddy coming into town for a job offer at my work. I knew we were hiring another designer, told him to turn in his resume....and Presto! 
hes staying the weekend, and pretty excited to have someone else I know out here. 
Also all my stuff from jacks should be here by friday....now im just waiting on you know who! the resident slow poke!!!oke:


----------



## tbone75

Got to tuck the OL in.Back in a bit. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope,...mine will last me longer than his did....LOL




But...but...I was verwy, verwy thirsty..........


----------



## Jim Timber

Just did cat removal surgery on the baby echo's muffler. I did it the hard way - split the case, pulled the guts, made new spacers, and welded it all back together.  Now it's got some BBQ paint drying on it before it goes back on the saw.

Welds look terrible on the seams - should've brazed it. But it won't leak.


----------



## tbone75

Fell asleep with the OL,now I can't get back to sleep :bang:


----------



## tbone75

She is taking off on one of them basket trip things for work again.Wont be back till Sun. LOL She has to work 2-10hr days and 2-16 hr days! She is not going to like that! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Alright you zzzzslackerzzzz Lets get moving!


----------



## tbone75

No zzzslackerzzz yet?


----------



## tbone75

I see LP down there! One of yous is moving!


----------



## tbone75

You snoozers are making me tired! Think I will take a nap.


----------



## little possum

I dont wanna!


----------



## Cantdog

Me either......but......things will get better soon...there's fire under the coffee pot.....


----------



## Cantdog

Ahhhhh....that's better....coffee...gooood!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Yup,,deff gotta get out the sheep shears today.
i would make a movie of the beard removal but John couldnt watch it 

Guy with the logger father going to call around 11am,be interesting.

Robin ?? get company yestday ?? whats the story ??


----------



## roncoinc

Mark,,what happened to the package that was already out for delivery ??


----------



## dancan

Sorry I'm late , we had heavy rain , thunder and lightning last night , sure was about time for some rain .
I lost my internet earlier but I'm up now .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sorry I'm late , we had heavy rain , thunder and lightning last night , sure was about time for some rain .
> I lost my internet earlier but I'm up now .


----------



## roncoinc

Funny how memory is.
i just remembered seeing in a closeout store a couple months back Fiskars axes of diff sizes for $30.
sorry Dan


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,what happened to the package that was already out for delivery ??



still "OUT THERE" i guess....but the second one is supposed to be here tomorrow. we will see about that.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,deff gotta get out the sheep shears today.
> i would make a movie of the beard removal but John couldnt watch it
> 
> Guy with the logger father going to call around 11am,be interesting.
> 
> Robin ?? get company yestday ?? whats the story ??



Yes I did have company yesterday...posted most of the story in the dremel/foredom thread.....great guy....we'll be in touch today as he wanted some inside tips of where to go and what to see and do around here....where to get lobsters etc....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Funny how memory is.
> i just remembered seeing in a closeout store a couple months back Fiskars axes of diff sizes for $30.
> sorry Dan



Try to find me some 5 $ broad axe/hatchet when you're yard salin' ..................if you can remember :tongue2:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yes I did have company yesterday...posted most of the story in the dremel/foredom thread.....great guy....we'll be in touch today as he wanted some inside tips of where to go and what to see and do around here....where to get lobsters etc....



Talked to a fisherman couple days ago,,said they giving $2.75 lb for thier bugs.
stores getting $4 lb


----------



## dancan

Daum !!!! My Shiney red brick is in the shed that I've sat in front of all summer , I went to grab it to go get a carb kit and soak the carb and I got hornets buzzin' round my head :msp_w00t::censored: !!!!
I guess I should have got the new peepers sooner , might have seen them buzzin' in and out over my head


----------



## AU_K2500

Ron, just looked at UPS they've updated the scheduled delivery date AGAIN! Now its today
...I'm getting a feeling there's a pattern here. Its been "out for delivery" since Monday at 7am.


----------



## dancan

I got my new peepers and 2 can's of hornet killer , I'm going in to get my Shiney red brick !


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> I got my new peepers and 2 can's of hornet killer , I'm going in to get my Shiney red brick !



Good luck. You need one of those wackers that Ron uses for his flies. The more ammo the better with those pesky things.


----------



## tbone75

Nice nap, 5 hrs. LOL Stihl feel like a pile of chit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> But...but...I was verwy, verwy thirsty..........



There is still beer being made so why not drink it up, can always get more....LOL
I consumed a fair number out on the Island trip and only drink a couple each evening after work, got things to do fore I get on the jet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I got my new peepers and 2 can's of hornet killer , I'm going in to get my Shiney red brick !



It`s safe to go in now ,Dan.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl not moving for chit! Ron can yell all he wants,wont do him no good today! :hmm3grin2orange: Going to have to mow grass sometime soon? Its growing again,dang it! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

Ron! Were are waiting on the beard pix! You shave that off we can't call you Papa Smurf no more? Maybe Smurfet? Just old meen azz works too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I sprayed the first can of ''Eco Friendly Hornet Be Gone'' and Jerry showed up just in time to spray the second can and to remove of the nest in an environmentally responsible manor . 
No one was stung through the whole ordeal . :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

If I can get moving I may tear into more J-Reds? 2054 and 2?45 just to see what parts I may need for them? Or put a MS180 together? Want to work on other stuff.but got to get some ready to sell first I guess. Not sure I will let the 2054 go? May like it to much. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I sprayed the first can of ''Eco Friendly Hornet Be Gone'' and Jerry showed up just in time to spray the second can and to remove of the nest in an environmentally responsible manor .
> No one was stung through the whole ordeal . :msp_biggrin:



Good thing Jerry helped you out or you would have been nailed a few times I bet! You can't move fast enough. oke:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Good thing Jerry helped you out or you would have been nailed a few times I bet! You can't move fast enough. oke:



I'm faster than you think LOL 
Speaking of fast , I just got hooked up on my phoneco's high speed dsl , since I can see their box from here I got a better connection than my cable connection , hows your connection ?


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> I'm faster than you think LOL
> Speaking of fast , I just got hooked up on my phoneco's high speed dsl , since I can see their box from here I got a better connection than my cable connection , hows your connection ?



I forgot to add " I have more than one high speed connection to choose from :hmm3grin2orange: ''


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> I'm faster than you think LOL
> Speaking of fast , I just got hooked up on my phoneco's high speed dsl , since I can see their box from here I got a better connection than my cable connection , hows your connection ?



slow....... it's sluggish too


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I forgot to add " I have more than one high speed connection to choose from :hmm3grin2orange: ''



:msp_angry: Mine is slow but CHEAP ! 9 bucks a month !


----------



## tbone75

Anything to do with me is SLOW ! :hmm3grin2orange: Going to go try and do something finally! It will be SLOW going. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> :msp_angry: Mine is slow but cheap ! 9 bucks a month !



what!? 9 bucks!!!


----------



## tbone75

Late lunch for the slug. Playing around with 2 Makita 520 i saws. Had to swap a couple little parts to make one good one. Just got to find a B&C that fits. Had one,must have used it on something else? LOL Had to start very slow today! Starting to get a little better now! Next ?? Mow grass later if it cools down a bit.


----------



## sefh3

My grass is too dead to mow. Maybe whip the long weeds but that's about it.


----------



## dancan

Ron , you better get them crutch rubbers up here soon , I just had another blowout and my spares are getting low .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ron , you better get them crutch rubbers up here soon , I just had another blowout and my spares are getting low .



What are you doing to them things? I may not want to know? :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

I looked at my Shiney red brick , now that I can get at it without fear of personal safety because I was told that a long stir stick was needed for some island cooking with a big pot and hot fire but since it wasn't running I grabbed the axe and wedges .







Is this long enough ?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> What are you doing to them things? I may not want to know? :msp_scared:



The doc never said I had to sit still .


----------



## dancan

Hello , Hello ,Hello .
The only good Echo is a real Echo or a sold Echo .


----------



## AU_K2500

good looking oar there Dan. my brother in laws grandfather made some beautiful oars. Mike, my borther in law, has a wall full. got one for every birthday...they grew with him, its kind of neat to see them all lined up on the wall.


----------



## dancan

The pic hides a lot , not something to hang on the wall LOL .
I'm still trying to master the axe and figure out how to work with green wood or any wood for that matter .
You best put up a couple of pics of these hand made oars you speak of .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I looked at my Shiney red brick , now that I can get at it without fear of personal safety because I was told that a long stir stick was needed for some island cooking with a big pot and hot fire but since it wasn't running I grabbed the axe and wedges .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this long enough ?




That looks good enough for a bald guy that likes cooking and stirring the pot, good job!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> That looks good enough for a bald guy that likes cooking and stirring the pot, good job!



It's 4' long so he'll have plenty of reach , I 'll have it finished by the weekend .


----------



## Cantdog

MMMMMMM......lobster rolls.......n'beer.......MMMMMmmmmm......can't tell which is better....

The Saab went through it's first complete oil change at 4000 miles since the saga ending with the new turbocharger.....no usage of any fluids...and very little crap in the sump cleanout this time so I think I may skip that on the next oil change. OL was complaining that it was shifting "funny" and not running right so I also changed the fuel filter......it had been a while.....I drove it and it only shifted "funny" when I engaged the paddle shifters...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It's 4' long so he'll have plenty of reach , I 'll have it finished by the weekend .



He don`t need it for another 5 weeks, but it will be nice and dry by then.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> He don`t need it for another 5 weeks, but it will be nice and dry by then.



LOL looks like he could paddle out to the island with it and then use it doing the cooking and the paddle back ashore with again......if you made him two.... he could row.....


----------



## tbone75

Been out mowing,about 1/3 of it done. Got a huge chuck before I went out. LOL Need to ask Ron if he wants ground chuck or chuck bacon? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> He don`t need it for another 5 weeks, but it will be nice and dry by then.



As long as it doesn't crack while drying  .


Beer ! no Lobster ! no Beer ! no Lobster ........................Nope , I can't decide either .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL looks like he could paddle out to the island with it and then use it doing the cooking and the paddle back ashore with again......if you made him two.... he could row.....



In previous years we used a new canoe paddle to stir the 20 gal stew pot, a nice Grey Owl beavertail does a good job stirring stew beef n veggies.


----------



## tbone75

Been after that chuck for over a week! It was staying way to close to my melon patch! Didn't get into them!! Also got 2 more skunks the other night! LOL I am over run by critters! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> In previous years we used a new canoe paddle to stir the 20 gal stew pot, a nice Grey Owl beavertail does a good job stirring stew beef n veggies.



I think Dan needs to get a little more serious about making some things! He could make some nice oars easy!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> As long as it doesn't crack while drying  .
> 
> 
> Beer ! no Lobster ! no Beer ! no Lobster ........................Nope , I can't decide either .




I guess it's dead even for me........all good.....they both ran out at the same time!!!! I could make another big fat lobster roll....but then I wouldn't have any more beer to drink with it........hmmmm.......I think I'll just skip the lobster roll and have a tall frosty Captn's Reserve and coke for desert......with a straw.....and a smile......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well it looks like there will be a semblence of a Steeroast this year. After talking with a fair number of yearly participants at the party on the Island they are digging deep and seem resilient on going ahead with the party even if it wont be as big or grand as previous years. They will make do with what they have or can raise before the Labor day weekend. Fireworks will be quite limited but a $1000. worth will be better than none at all.


----------



## Cantdog

Jerry did I read earlier that you were preparing to head west soon, and then on to Burning Man???


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think Dan needs to get a little more serious about making some things! He could make some nice oars easy!



Yes he could and I could show him how to do it.


----------



## tbone75

Wonder where Baby Face Smurf is? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Jerry did I read earlier that you were preparing to head west soon, and then on to Burning Man???



I will be leaving here on the 15 of August heading out to SF. Once there I will be in charge of having the convoy of trucks loaded with materials to support our camp and build our contribution to this years theme. I guess I am their logistics officer.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

My machinist buddy called me tonight,He picked a old Mac 605 I think? He wants to fix it up,with my help. LOL I don't like them things! Needs a filter cover and oil tank cap so far. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will be leaving here on the 15 of August heading out to SF. Once there I will be in charge of having the convoy of trucks loaded with materials to support our camp and build our contribution to this years theme. I guess I am their logistics officer.....LOL



Have to see if I can find it on the boob tube? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will be leaving here on the 15 of August heading out to SF. Once there I will be in charge of having the convoy of trucks loaded with materials to support our camp and build our contribution to this years theme. I guess I am their logistics officer.....LOL



Sounds like alot of work and alot of fun too!!! You had better dig out your electric blanket and sleep in that on high until you leave to acclimate yourself to that altitude and heat!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Sounds like alot of work and alot of fun too!!! You had better dig out your electric blanket and sleep in that on high until you leave to acclimate yourself to that altitude and heat!!!!!



Yep ! He will be fried out there!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sounds like alot of work and alot of fun too!!! You had better dig out your electric blanket and sleep in that on high until you leave to acclimate yourself to that altitude and heat!!!!!



I am wearing my down filled coat on 80+ days...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! He will be fried out there!



Yep, I will be running the Thermo King a fair bit.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, I will be running the Thermo King a fair bit.



Fry during the day,freeze at night! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Just remember to pack backups for the backups...and more water than you can lug!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Fry during the day,freeze at night! LOL



That is what I have heard, I am in charge of building a camp that will stay cool during the day and warm at night, no fire, no fuel. The sun will charge the panels all day long.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is what I have heard, I am in charge of building a camp that will stay cool during the day and warm at night, no fire, no fuel. The sun will charge the panels all day long.



No fire? That aint right!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is what I have heard, I am in charge of building a camp that will stay cool during the day and warm at night, no fire, no fuel. The sun will charge the panels all day long.



You talking PVs or water...or some of each??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Just remember to pack backups for the backups...and more water than you can lug!!!



20 liters of drinking water per person per day and an ex milk truck with a stainless steel tank carrying 5500 gal. of water for other than drinking purposes.


----------



## AU_K2500

Red rep time


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 20 liters of drinking water per person per day and an ex milk truck with a stainless steel tank carrying 5500 gal. of water for other than drinking purposes.



How long you staying out there?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Red rep time



I got him too! And reported it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How long you staying out there?



I will be out there 4 weeks, two weeks in prep, one week at the party, one week cleaning up, trucking stuff back and storing it away in an easier way so it can be retreived easier next year. There is a jeep, a convertible, a dune buggy and a Mercedes stored in there that I have not even seen due to too much stuff being piled in floor to near ceiling in no particular order....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I got him too! And reported it.




Geeeze...you guys were so quick I didn't even see him/her/it....


----------



## tbone75

Seen a Homie Zip with a bow and a Poulan 245a I think with a bow on flea bay today! Tempted! LOL But got to many others going on right now.


----------



## tbone75

I see a real stranger down there! Hes as bad as Cliff! :msp_tongue:


----------



## jimdad07

Still rockin' in the free world here in NY. No new saw stuff, still working on the building, moving hay and all that good stuff. Have done quite a bit of frog gigging here lately at night with some homemade gigging spears. We came home with 70 last night, pretty good night. How is everybody? You guys looking forward to cooler and slower weather as much as I am this year?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Geeeze...you guys were so quick I didn't even see him/her/it....



It was a him this time. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I see a real stranger down there! Hes as bad as Cliff! :msp_tongue:



I'm not that bad...maybe close. It's just the time of year, by the time I get in at night I am usually going strait to bed. If I get on here I tend to stay up way too late. You boys are in my thoughts quite a bit though and I'm looking forward to the fall and winter evenings on here shooting the chit all evening.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Still rockin' in the free world here in NY. No new saw stuff, still working on the building, moving hay and all that good stuff. Have done quite a bit of frog gigging here lately at night with some homemade gigging spears. We came home with 70 last night, pretty good night. How is everybody? You guys looking forward to cooler and slower weather as much as I am this year?



Frog legs! YUMMY !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Still rockin' in the free world here in NY. No new saw stuff, still working on the building, moving hay and all that good stuff. Have done quite a bit of frog gigging here lately at night with some homemade gigging spears. We came home with 70 last night, pretty good night. How is everybody? You guys looking forward to cooler and slower weather as much as I am this year?



How big are the frogs up there? I have seen big frogs again this year at the camp for the first time in many years. They sit up about 6" high and likely weigh 3 lbs.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I'm not that bad...maybe close. It's just the time of year, by the time I get in at night I am usually going strait to bed. If I get on here I tend to stay up way too late. You boys are in my thoughts quite a bit though and I'm looking forward to the fall and winter evenings on here shooting the chit all evening.



Got any 025 and 064 parts? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It was a him this time. LOL



How can you tell?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Frog legs! YUMMY !!!



I love frog legs, they are some good eating. On another note Mary is thinking of getting out of parting saws. The cheese business has picked up so much that she will most likely be working year round now for the family business. We are also in the process of buying out a mustard maker. Moving forward all the time. I guess my MIL says that she has all kinds of winter projects for us to do Some people just hate to see other people with free time I guess. It will be good for the business though but it will eat up most of my nights and weekends.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> I'm not that bad...maybe close. It's just the time of year, by the time I get in at night I am usually going strait to bed. If I get on here I tend to stay up way too late. You boys are in my thoughts quite a bit though and I'm looking forward to the fall and winter evenings on here shooting the chit all evening.




Eh Chimee how you ben????


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> How big are the frogs up there? I have seen big frogs again this year at the camp for the first time in many years. They sit up about 6" high and likely weigh 3 lbs.



We were getting quite a few that were stretching out to just over 12". Most of them were in the 8" to 10" group. We plan to try to fill up the freezer as best as possible. Getting too darn expensive to eat organic without much backup.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> How can you tell?



It was a him name. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It was a him name. LOL



Names are just made up, could be either sex...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Names are just made up, could be either sex...LOL



More likely just a program. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> More likely just a program. LOL



Possibly, always the same post, just a different name and location.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Eh Chimee how you ben????



Been pretty good Robin, the busyness hit us extra hard this year and then we lost a good friend and that kind of took the wind out of all of our sails for a little while. The wind is coming back now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it up, night all.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up, night all.



Good night Jerry, catch you next time. I see that we are ahead of the good morning thread for posts and pages. That is great.


----------



## jimdad07

Hate to do it guys, but my bed time has come and the boss wants to get on the puter. See you guys next time. Don't let your meatloaf!


----------



## tbone75

Well guess I just bought another silver 112. LOL All there but no compression again.Plenty cheap enough! Maybe with 3 of them I can put a nice one together? LOL


----------



## Jim Timber

How many saws do you process a year?


----------



## little possum

Yall gonna have to go to bed sooner, if you cant get up in the mornins!


----------



## Jim Timber

Who said anything about getting up? I haven't gone to bed yet.


----------



## RandyMac

Same here, up all night.


----------



## dancan

I'm up and ready to go .


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Been pretty good Robin, the busyness hit us extra hard this year and then we lost a good friend and that kind of took the wind out of all of our sails for a little while. The wind is coming back now.



Well the busyness is not a bad thing...but sorry to hear of the other...we lost a couple of guys recently as well...when it's close it does give pause to think......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'm up and ready to go .



Yep me too......for a while.....had reading to do...posts to post...PMs to answer....coffee to make...coffee to drink etc.

Hey Randy.......How's things at the "Bird Cage"???


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> More likely just a program. LOL



Found 2 in the Edge and Engine thread this morning!!!


----------



## roncoinc

YAWWNNNN ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...............................

i dont havta go to school today,,let me sleep.............


----------



## RandyMac

Dull, Robin, very dull, a good night.
After the last few days, it was almost a relief to go to work. This house buying routine takes up a bunch of time and money.
Someone gave me a fire truck, I still need to figure out a way to get into town, without spending much money.











It was driven last year, it threw a belt and it sits waiting.


----------



## dancan

Now that's cool !


----------



## Cantdog

Sweet, Randy ....Throw a belt on her and go yard saleing...I can see that piled high in yellow mag.....


----------



## AU_K2500

well, as much as i dont want to go today....my buddy is flying in and my boss is picking him up at the airport at 10 for his two days of interview...so that will be good, ill get to see him today. OH, and its the moment of truth to see if i really do exsists in the UPS system, the replacement package from jacks is "supposed" to deliver today.....

In other news, I heard from Jay last night!!! should have parts shipped out soon! lol just giving you a hard time Jay.


----------



## Cantdog

I see you down there Ron.....what yr and model is your black Mercedes?????


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I see you down there Ron.....what yr and model is your black Mercedes?????



230S.
1968 european model updated to 69 US specs.
( they put light bulbs in the side markers )


----------



## Cantdog

Ah.....I am looking at a 1972 280 SEL 4.5 for the daughter.....needs some stuff but the body is straight and solid as a rock. Going to meet with the people the first of next week to start it up and look it over closer. Just gathering info as to what the strengths and weaknesses (if any) of these "Steels on Wheels"!!


----------



## dancan

Stihl's on wheels ?


----------



## tbone75

Getting hot out there already! Very slow start again today,storms are moving in they say? No idea what I am getting into today? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron where is them beard pix? Were waiting to see that baby face smurf!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Getting hot out there already! Very slow start again today,storms are moving in they say? No idea what I am getting into today? LOL



It's been raining up here all morning. Nothing major but every little bit helps.


----------



## sefh3

John, Are you needing a cylinder for an 025? I have one that needs cleaned up.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> john, are you needing a cylinder for an 025? I have one that needs cleaned up.



yes! Lol


----------



## tbone75

Not much going on in here today.I can finally get moving now!  Trip to the PO first,then?? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey Ron where is them beard pix? Were waiting to see that baby face smurf!



I'm waiting to see a finished Dolkita big bore saw ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm waiting to see a finished Dolkita big bore saw ??



Afraid I am going to need a new jug for it :bang: Just can't find anything else wrong with it,but my port job. Revs good but won't idle for chit.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Afraid I am going to need a new jug for it :bang: Just can't find anything else wrong with it,but my port job. Revs good but won't idle for chit.



There,,,another unfinished project left with loose ends 
how do you keep track ?
i use string tags on mine


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> There,,,another unfinished project left with loose ends
> how do you keep track ?
> i use string tags on mine



String tags? Not a bad idea! Guess I will just have to buy another BB kit for it. Going to have to use the crap out that saw to get something back for all the money I will have in it!


----------



## AU_K2500

You could always send them to Texas.....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You could always send them to Texas.....



Nah LOL Then I wouldn't have one of them! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like its about ready to let loose out there.Big booms going on! 95 out there right now,so it could get bad?


----------



## sefh3

Hopefully you spent some time in the shop building those saw!!!:msp_wink:


----------



## roncoinc

OH !! my berries !! 

the storm gonna knock all my black berries off !!


----------



## roncoinc

Man,this is why i hate creamsickles !!
need to replace the on/off switch ?? WTF ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> There,,,another unfinished project left with loose ends
> how do you keep track ?
> i use string tags on mine



You buy them in bulk??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You buy them in bulk??



Yes !!! 500 at a time !! :msp_angry:

now how do i get at that swith on the cursed 041 !! ??


http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=246324&stc=1&d=1343336323

wheres my medication !!!


----------



## AU_K2500

I need some shipping/string tags.....where do you get them?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yes !!! 500 at a time !! :msp_angry:
> 
> now how do i get at that swith on the cursed 041 !! ??
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=246324&stc=1&d=1343336323
> 
> wheres my medication !!!




Remove the left side recoil and fuel tank assembly, loosen the locknut on the switch and slide it sideways toward the left.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Remove the left side recoil and fuel tank assembly, loosen the locknut on the switch and slide it sideways toward the left.



No hidden bolts to come out from the clutch side ??
all are accesable from the starter side ??


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Ron did you have company today?????


----------



## tbone75

Just had some nasty storms go through.May be more later they say? Looked like Adam may have got nailed too!


----------



## tbone75

Ron I only need 3 of them tags. How many you need? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Anyone have a coil for a Husky 55 ? Brother just brought me one to fix. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Anyone have a coil for a Husky 55 ? Brother just brought me one to fix. LOL




LOL did you send me any in that box of 55 stuff???.........If you did then I do!!! Even if you didn't I probably stihl do!! I 'll look in the morning and let you know........


----------



## dancan

Ron ! I'm not panicked for those rubberduwcky feet , I went to the crutch store and traded in my original Huskey ones for another set , new Stihl feet on these and heavier duty .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL did you send me any in that box of 55 stuff???.........If you did then I do!!! Even if you didn't I probably stihl do!! I 'll look in the morning and let you know........



I don't think there were any coils in there? But I could be wrong? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Anyone have a coil for a Husky 55 ? Brother just brought me one to fix. LOL



I gave one to Jerry a while ago with a good coil but the chances of him finding it are slim , he probably used it in a bonfire on the island , all that plastic burns good .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ron ! I'm not panicked for those rubberduwcky feet , I went to the crutch store and traded in my original Huskey ones for another set , new Stihl feet on these and heavier duty .



:msp_scared: Now you will break the other leg! Dang watch them things! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I gave one to Jerry a while ago with a good coil but the chances of him finding it are slim , he probably used it in a bonfire on the island , all that plastic burns good .



I will try and find one closer first. LOL The shipping would cost as much as a coil! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I will try and find one closer first. LOL The shipping would cost as much as a coil! LOL



I hear what you're saying .


----------



## tbone75

My new old Dolly! Just needs a clutch drum.Didn't try to start it yet.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hey Ron did you have company today?????



No i did not..
could have used help on this steal


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Anyone have a coil for a Husky 55 ? Brother just brought me one to fix. LOL



51 same thing and LOTS others.
may have one,will look after i see a good running 84cc dolkita


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My new old Dolly! Just needs a clutch drum.Didn't try to start it yet.



I like it !!
wonder what else would fit ??


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Ron ! I'm not panicked for those rubberduwcky feet , I went to the crutch store and traded in my original Huskey ones for another set , new Stihl feet on these and heavier duty .




Well there you go.......if you wuz using Hooski feet they would have been studded snow treads.....no wonder you are having problems!!! Using them out of season...it's a wonder the Mounties haven't overhauled you out on the tar!!! What you need is those old square bias ply steal treads...state of the art in WWII...they needed crutches back then and made them right.......LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> No i did not..
> could have used help on this steal




Huh?? They were headed your way when they left up here. But they are on a road trip and flexable to boot so hard to tell where they ended up............lots of interesting places/things between here and there!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

thank you jesus....ups finally deliverd when and what it was supposed to! to the right place!!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Well there you go.......if you wuz using Hooski feet they would have been studded snow treads.....no wonder you are having problems!!! Using them out of season...it's a wonder the Mounties haven't overhauled you out on the tar!!! What you need is those old square bias ply steal treads...state of the art in WWII...they needed crutches back then and made them right.......LOL!!!



Must have been it , couldn't take the heat LOL


----------



## roncoinc

*Update on 041 switch replacement.*

OK,only 1 1/2 hrs to get at the 041 switch..
somebody must have welded in them bolts.
had to take handlebar off to get the hammer activated impact screwdriver on them bolts.
they fought me almost full length to get them out,they will be replaced by socket heads now instead of stupid single flat tip screwdriver bolt heads ! more steel Beergineering,cheaper to make one slot than anything else 
i mean it must have took eight whacks of the hamer to get 1/8 turn on them 
switch fell apart,,more beergineering application..
and of COURSE it wont take a standard self grounding switch !! even back then,it's stihls parts or nothing !!
I will have to look in all my electronics parts and see what i can come up with for a switch..
everytime one of them stinkys come in i say THATS IT !!! 
i think i like hitting my thunb with a hammer too because every once in awhile i let one in 
NO MORE THO !! !! ! ! THATS it !!


----------



## Cantdog

Ron you could try a knife switch........if it didn't work then you could at least stab the ####ing to death!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Huh?? They were headed your way when they left up here. But they are on a road trip and flexable to boot so hard to tell where they ended up............lots of interesting places/things between here and there!!!



They ended up in skowheagan at Cabella's,,that a couple or more hours there.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ron you could try a knife switch........if it didn't work then you could at least stab the ####ing to death!!



Well,,after my medication kicked in i got to steenking,,,thats when you Think about steals ,,and i remembered an 056 carcass in the trash pile..same switch and it works ! 
so THAT problem is solved..
new bolts for the recoil cover and a couple minor things and i can set it up to go away..
put it on CL with close up pix of the STIHL logo's and quote some stihl propaganda and i bet i can get $200 for it !! ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I like it !!
> wonder what else would fit ??



Nothing more than likely? It has a spring thing that runs the oil pump in the side cover.Needs a hole in the right place for the spring end to fit in to run the pump.Never seen anything like this? Unless a 105 works that way too?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,only 1 1/2 hrs to get at the 041 switch..
> somebody must have welded in them bolts.
> had to take handlebar off to get the hammer activated impact screwdriver on them bolts.
> they fought me almost full length to get them out,they will be replaced by socket heads now instead of stupid single flat tip screwdriver bolt heads ! more steel Beergineering,cheaper to make one slot than anything else
> i mean it must have took eight whacks of the hamer to get 1/8 turn on them
> switch fell apart,,more beergineering application..
> and of COURSE it wont take a standard self grounding switch !! even back then,it's stihls parts or nothing !!
> I will have to look in all my electronics parts and see what i can come up with for a switch..
> everytime one of them stinkys come in i say THATS IT !!!
> i think i like hitting my thunb with a hammer too because every once in awhile i let one in
> NO MORE THO !! !! ! ! THATS it !!



If you stay away from the old ones they aint bad. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

That storm knocked down 5 of my 6 mater plants! Won't be as may maters now  Lost 25 maters on one plant! Stihl got more than that left on it at least.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 51 same thing and LOTS others.
> may have one,will look after i see a good running 84cc dolkita



I better just go buy one. :msp_razz: Could be a while on that thing? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> They ended up in skowheagan at Cabella's,,that a couple or more hours there.





LOL...as I said "flexible"....hehehe.....'course they could have just as well gone to the Cabella's in South Portland which was right off Interstate 95.........but ....hey they are out to have fun and see what they will...there is no greater pleasure than to be a feather in the wind and see what you will!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I better just go buy one. :msp_razz: Could be a while on that thing? :hmm3grin2orange:




Gimee 12 hrs...I'll let you know....LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That storm knocked down 5 of my 6 mater plants! Won't be as may maters now  Lost 25 maters on one plant! Stihl got more than that left on it at least.



OH MY MATTERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nothing more than likely? It has a spring thing that runs the oil pump in the side cover.Needs a hole in the right place for the spring end to fit in to run the pump.Never seen anything like this? Unless a 105 works that way too?



I think it was a 105 and another something.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Gimee 12 hrs...I'll let you know....LOL!!



Thanks Robin! Take that you meen azz baby face smurf :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> thank you jesus....ups finally deliverd when and what it was supposed to! to the right place!!!



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think it was a 105 and another something.



I will be looking for one! Got to try it out! Then it just goes on the shelf. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron does that silver Dolly you have need any parts?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Robin! Take that you meen azz baby face smurf :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm looking for my coil list.
i posted it on the forum with help from others.
there are probly a dozen coils you can make fit that.
i thin poulan wild thing series will work ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Well,,after my medication kicked in i got to steenking,,,thats when you Think about steals ,,and i remembered an 056 carcass in the trash pile..same switch and it works !
> so THAT problem is solved..
> new bolts for the recoil cover and a couple minor things and i can set it up to go away..
> put it on CL with close up pix of the STIHL logo's and quote some stihl propaganda and i bet i can get $200 for it !! ??



Good plan Ron........but did you count the 4.5 hrs it'll take to get the switch out of the 056 without breaking it....or the 1.5 hrs to put it in the 041 without breaking it?? That cuts into the fun time!!!LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

oil from a 50, 51, 55, 61, 254, 257, 261, 262, 266, 268K, 272 few other will work also.


----------



## roncoinc

Skilsaw 1632, Type 1,
Mcculloch Promac 1000 .
Husqvarna: 50, 51, 55, 254, 154, 257, 261, 262, 40, 45, 49, 268, 272 Jonsered: 490, 590, 2050, 2045, 2041, 2051, 2054, 2055, 670 Partner:S50,S55, 500, 5000, 540, Older 55cc 65cc 85cc...
( dont know about the S65 but looks like a bolt on )


Poulan Pro 475 and would work on the 415, 445 and 505 as well as the Jonsered clones. Also the original Partners of that series. (MM)


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I'm looking for my coil list.
> i posted it on the forum with help from others.
> there are probly a dozen coils you can make fit that.
> i thin poulan wild thing series will work ?



Yes that is a common saw coil that fits many different saws........some are even Ducati coils!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Good plan Ron........but did you count the 4.5 hrs it'll take to get the switch out of the 056 without breaking it....or the 1.5 hrs to put it in the 041 without breaking it?? That cuts into the fun time!!!LOL!!



3 1/2 lb hammer got the switch free of the 056 
already installed in 041..
new bolts will have to be worked in and seated and handle put back on,shouldnt be more than 1 1/2 hrs..
compared to the 15 seconds it takes to replace a husky switch ,, makes you wonder ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron does that silver Dolly you have need any parts?



I think i got it going and ran it as it was..
you meen i may have an UNFINISHED product sitting on the shelf NOT ready to cut wood ????????????????????????????when i say a saw is done,,it is completelly done..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Skilsaw 1632, Type 1,
> Mcculloch Promac 1000 .
> Husqvarna: 50, 51, 55, 254, 154, 257, 261, 262, 40, 45, 49, 268, 272 Jonsered: 490, 590, 2050, 2045, 2041, 2051, 2054, 2055, 670 Partner:S50,S55, 500, 5000, 540, Older 55cc 65cc 85cc...
> ( dont know about the S65 but looks like a bolt on )
> 
> 
> Poulan Pro 475 and would work on the 415, 445 and 505 as well as the Jonsered clones. Also the original Partners of that series. (MM)




True...and a good list....however to clearify...that coil with wire will only fit the late models of the 268, 272xp, 625 SuperII, 630 SuperII and 670 Super II/Champ...earlier versions of all these models had two piece igns...so don't get confused with this family....just sayin..


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> That storm knocked down 5 of my 6 mater plants! Won't be as may maters now  Lost 25 maters on one plant! Stihl got more than that left on it at least.



You can stihl make some fried green 'maters .
I can send you a dead coil from that series Ron posted if you can't find one .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You can stihl make some fried green 'maters .
> I can send you a dead coil from that series Ron posted if you can't find one .



My Mom is going to fry some for her self.Not for me! YUK ! I am sure I can find a coil that will work much closer than you. LOL Thanks any way :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think i got it going and ran it as it was..
> you meen i may have an UNFINISHED product sitting on the shelf NOT ready to cut wood ????????????????????????????when i say a saw is done,,it is completelly done..



I should have said any better looking parts! MEEN AZZ :hmm3grin2orange: Anything broke or cracked?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Skilsaw 1632, Type 1,
> Mcculloch Promac 1000 .
> Husqvarna: 50, 51, 55, 254, 154, 257, 261, 262, 40, 45, 49, 268, 272 Jonsered: 490, 590, 2050, 2045, 2041, 2051, 2054, 2055, 670 Partner:S50,S55, 500, 5000, 540, Older 55cc 65cc 85cc...
> ( dont know about the S65 but looks like a bolt on )
> 
> 
> Poulan Pro 475 and would work on the 415, 445 and 505 as well as the Jonsered clones. Also the original Partners of that series. (MM)



Well chit! I should have something here that will fit?


----------



## tbone75

WOW!!!! First we see Jim and now Cliffy is down there! :msp_ohmy: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You guys fall asleep?:msp_confused:


----------



## jimdad07

Hello everybody. Starting to organize the new shop. Almost ready to start putting pics up. Still tearing the old one down, think I'll put in a big pile and let the fire department come over and have a controlled burn. There has a been a burn ban on here for quite awhile. I see you guys have been plenty busy since last night.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You guys fall asleep?:msp_confused:






NOOOooo........passed out....kinda like sleepn.......'cept ya keep talking....butt don't haveta make cents.....


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody. Starting to organize the new shop. Almost ready to start putting pics up. Still tearing the old one down, think I'll put in a big pile and let the fire department come over and have a controlled burn. There has a been a burn ban on here for quite awhile. I see you guys have been plenty busy since last night.



opcorn:


----------



## jimdad07

This site must be busy tonight, this thing has been super slow. I see it has gotten bad enough for Robin to talk about pocket change.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> NOOOooo........passed out....kinda like sleepn.......'cept ya keep talking....butt don't haveta make cents.....



Sounds normal for me? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> This site must be busy tonight, this thing has been super slow. I see it has gotten bad enough for Robin to talk about pocket change.



Seems to be slower than me! Very bad! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> opcorn:



I am not putting any up until the place is spiffy and set up. It is a very well organized mess right now. I love having the attic space. I ended up leaving 8' in the middle open all the way to the roof. I have to wall off the two attic ends facing into the shop. I am going to hang my late buddy's saws up there, including the little pile Woodshark he found on the side of the road last year that we were going to port. Have a couple of pics to throw on the wall too, should be a nice display and I think he would like it. On the other side will be animal body parts from hunting. Ought to be a decent man cave in there when I am finished.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I am not putting any up until the place is spiffy and set up. It is a very well organized mess right now. I love having the attic space. I ended up leaving 8' in the middle open all the way to the roof. I have to wall off the two attic ends facing into the shop. I am going to hang my late buddy's saws up there, including the little pile Woodshark he found on the side of the road last year that we were going to port. Have a couple of pics to throw on the wall too, should be a nice display and I think he would like it. On the other side will be animal body parts from hunting. Ought to be a decent man cave in there when I am finished.



Sounds very nice!


----------



## jimdad07

I found a guy who wants to buy milled wood off of me. He wants character pieces for scroll saw work. The guy makes some nice stuff. He wants to buy all the spalted maple I have, not bad. Another guy wants to buy some off of me for boards he puts rope knots on and sells. That will be another way to buy saw stuff.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to head for bed. Have a good night guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to head for bed. Have a good night guys.



Nite Jim


----------



## AU_K2500

got a wild hair up my arse, and went out to the garage tonight, Not bad considering how much cooler it is out there at 8:30 compared to what it is when i get home from work. got the 455 about half way back together. biggest pain in the arse so far is those stupid little suspension bushings for the carb...towards the back....i just say they were a pain cause i installed the carb with out them, had to take it all back off, and install the bushings. other than that its going really smooth, and my "free" clucth cover decal should be here tomorrow along with the barrell nut for the top cover of my 45. then its just the waiting game for more parts.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> got a wild hair up my arse, and went out to the garage tonight, Not bad considering how much cooler it is out there at 8:30 compared to what it is when i get home from work. got the 455 about half way back together. biggest pain in the arse so far is those stupid little suspension bushings for the carb...towards the back....i just say they were a pain cause i installed the carb with out them, had to take it all back off, and install the bushings. other than that its going really smooth, and my "free" clucth cover decal should be here tomorrow along with the barrell nut for the top cover of my 45. then its just the waiting game for more parts.



That is sounding much better! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Another sleepless night :bang: May go work on a saw? LOL


----------



## Jim Timber

We had some wind come through this week - I've got lots of blow down dead chit to clear from my trails. It was bad enough before that my wife refused to ride the wheeler with me (not my fault she doesn't duck when I do!), but now it's an obstacle coarse. 

The crap is wet too, so I can't just stack it up and burn it with the other brush I need to get rid of.


----------



## little possum

Im going to work on some saws! 

Hopefully, one day...

Hope you guys have a good weekend


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Im going to work on some saws!
> 
> Hopefully, one day...
> 
> Hope you guys have a good weekend



Hope you get back to saws someday?? LOL But got to make the green stuff!


----------



## tbone75

Pulled the coil off my 2054,bolts on fine but its fatter? Can't get enough gap in there. One from a 2050 don't work either! :bang: Back to digging. LOL


----------



## little possum

For sure John. Do you happen to have a part number, I picked up a coil from a member a while back, and it ended up being the spark plug wire instead... 503 90 12-01
is what I have and its NOS.. I got it for a 254 but was told it would fit more?


----------



## dancan

Off to go get a kit for my Shiney red brick .
Isn't this a thread about how Stihl's are the best ?


----------



## roncoinc

Yyyaaawwwnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Off to go get a kit for my Shiney red brick .
> Isn't this a thread about how Stihl's are the best ?



Dan!! Wake up your stihl walking! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

Jim Timber said:


> We had some wind come through this week - I've got lots of blow down dead chit to clear from my trails. It was bad enough before that my wife refused to ride the wheeler with me (not my fault she doesn't duck when I do!), but now it's an obstacle coarse.
> 
> The crap is wet too, so I can't just stack it up and burn it with the other brush I need to get rid of.



Sho doesnt duck when i do !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

Made the coil off the 2054 fit.Waste of time on that :bang: Didn't have the recoil on the 2054,so didn't check it. POS ! LOL Its no good either! Seems to be the only thing wrong with the 2054,guess that is a good thing. LOL Now I need 2 coils!!


----------



## roncoinc

little possum said:


> Im going to work on some saws!
> 
> Hopefully, one day...
> 
> Hope you guys have a good weekend



Weekend ?? distant memory


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sho doesnt duck when i do !! LOL !!



Bet he is stihl paying for that one! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Weekend ?? distant memory



What is a weekend? Seem to remember something about them? :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

Coils,,,cant seem to get enuf of em..

you try one off a poulan yet ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Coils,,,cant seem to get enuf of em..
> 
> you try one off a poulan yet ??



I have 2 poulan coils that don't fit. LOL Even dug out my 266xp,2 piece coil. :msp_razz: Didn't try one off a 3300?


----------



## tbone75

Arrowhead said he had some. I will check with him.


----------



## tbone75

Hadn't looked the 2054 over real good till today.Its in nice shape under the dirt!


----------



## tbone75

Thought I had a 2045 J-Red but its a 2050. LOL Have no idea what it needs either? Someday?? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Sometimes on the coils i grind out the mounting holes to make them fit.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sometimes on the coils i grind out the mounting holes to make them fit.



The ones I have aren't even close.


----------



## tbone75

Guess I need more Huskys around here! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jim Timber

tbone75 said:


> Bet he is stihl paying for that one! :msp_w00t:



If I handed her my brush knife (9" hooked machete) and said "fix it" - she'd just give me a puzzled look too. 

This weekend is trail trimming and logging road flagging/gps ploting. I have to present my situation to the wetland panel in a couple weeks why I should be allowed to put my driveway straight through a wooded swamp. I don't think they'll accept "how else can I justify a draw bridge?" as a valid excuse. I can build the road for logging, but they'll deny my building permit for the house if I don't get approved for dual use first.


----------



## tbone75

Jim Timber said:


> If I handed her my brush knife (9" hooked machete) and said "fix it" - she'd just give me a puzzled look too.
> 
> This weekend is trail trimming and logging road flagging/gps ploting. I have to present my situation to the wetland panel in a couple weeks why I should be allowed to put my driveway straight through a wooded swamp. I don't think they'll accept "how else can I justify a draw bridge?" as a valid excuse. I can build the road for logging, but they'll deny my building permit for the house if I don't get approved for dual use first.



Good luck with them A-Holes!


----------



## Jim Timber

My county wetland guy sees my vision and has my back on the plan. I'm planning on building 2 new ponds, which will cut watershed into the lake from roughly 120 acres. And then I want to dredge the swamp and make more bird habitat. If they make me buy access through another section, they can kiss my habitat improvements right after they french kiss my anus. My land has 430' of road frontage - there's no way I should have to cut another 1/4 mile of road before getting to my parcel to come in on high ground.


----------



## roncoinc

John,,blackberry report ??
mine starting finally


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,blackberry report ??
> mine starting finally



Mine have been ready for a week or so now. But the OL has only went down to pick once! Not near as many this year because of no rain and the heat.


----------



## tbone75

Coil problem is taken care of! Thanks to Arrowhead! Good thing I just sent him a 025 crank. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time for a nap! This up all night chit sucks! Just hope I can get a couple hrs ?


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.....raining gently here this am...much needed....after I coffee up properly I'll head to the shop and have a look-see for a coil for you John.....pretty sure I have an extra. Funny thing about those saws I've found after having a couple basket cases show up here, plus the two you sent John and another two junkers that appeared......they all need the same thing...a P&C....so I think "it's off to ebay"...ends up it's "No Way". There are thousands and thousandsof parts on there for the 51-55 Huskys but NEVER a usable P&C !! I guess Ron has it right just spend $70.00 and get a Chi-knee one and bolt it together. But are they worth $70.00 used??? That is the question right there. I'll look for a coil...not enough coffee yet....


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Y'all sure were chatty last night.


----------



## Jim Timber

Send 'em all to me. One good twister and they're worth $150 on CL.


----------



## roncoinc

I tore apart a 55 last night.
scored both sideds but more on the exhaust.
plug was as white as my beard !!
that was deff a lean sieze..or maybe straight gas ?? ring is free and saw will start but not run.
impulse ine and intake boot were really stuck on there tight,was a bit to get them off and appear in good shape.
owner wanted options..gave them a choice,the right way or cheap ??
they came up with another option,CHEAPEST !
$65 top end kit,seal intake boot,check carb.
neat thing was the cyl was a closed port,new one going to be open port.
glue it together and out the door it goes,told them NO warranty at all.

See John,,i do work on saws


----------



## AU_K2500

was BSing with a guy at work yesterday bout my package finally coming in, and getting to work on saws again, and how i had missed it. No more than ten minutes later he comes by my office and says, "hey....now that i think about it...ive got a saw that wouldnt start last fall, you mind taking a look at it?" my first customer in Texas! he says its a smaller poulan bout 20 years old he said. hes got a bigger poulan that starts and runs fine that seems to have a lot less plastic on it and he can only run it for 30 minutes before stoping for a break....I asked him to bring that one to. He said he was gonna hold on to it. 

I told him it would be a cheap fix, probably lines and a carb build. but ill check the P&C and go over it to make sure itll be a good seasonal runner for him.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning All.....raining gently here this am...much needed....after I coffee up properly I'll head to the shop and have a look-see for a coil for you John.....pretty sure I have an extra. Funny thing about those saws I've found after having a couple basket cases show up here, plus the two you sent John and another two junkers that appeared......they all need the same thing...a P&C....so I think "it's off to ebay"...ends up it's "No Way". There are thousands and thousandsof parts on there for the 51-55 Huskys but NEVER a usable P&C !! I guess Ron has it right just spend $70.00 and get a Chi-knee one and bolt it together. But are they worth $70.00 used??? That is the question right there. I'll look for a coil...not enough coffee yet....



No need Robin I got 2 coils on the way! Thanks, may need another some day? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I tore apart a 55 last night.
> scored both sideds but more on the exhaust.
> plug was as white as my beard !!
> that was deff a lean sieze..or maybe straight gas ?? ring is free and saw will start but not run.
> impulse ine and intake boot were really stuck on there tight,was a bit to get them off and appear in good shape.
> owner wanted options..gave them a choice,the right way or cheap ??
> they came up with another option,CHEAPEST !
> $65 top end kit,seal intake boot,check carb.
> neat thing was the cyl was a closed port,new one going to be open port.
> glue it together and out the door it goes,told them NO warranty at all.
> 
> See John,,i do work on saws



Beard?? Thought you shaved? And you worked on another saw! :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> No need Robin I got 2 coils on the way! Thanks, may need another some day? LOL



K John...I'll look anyway and see what I have...just so I know!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Damn it. Its a poulan 2000 woodsman....stupid top handle looks like a mini-mac. He just says it won't start but it does turn over....I'll just have to get it home.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Damn it. Its a poulan 2000 woodsman....stupid top handle looks like a mini-mac. He just says it won't start but it does turn over....I'll just have to get it home.



Easy to work on! Very little to them! Plus they do run good for a little saw.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Robin and Ron thank you both for your great hospitality.
I have 25 lbs of lobster 20 lbs of seaweed thanks ron  and 20lbs of ice
Got a cop car 
Its got a cop cam
We have a full tank of gas 
half pack of cigarettes 
Its dark out
And we're wearing sunglasses
HIT IT!!
Till next time
Rob


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Robin and Ron thank you both for your great hospitality.
> I have 25 lbs of lobster and 20lbs of ice
> Got a cop car full tank of gas half pack of cigarettes hit it
> Till next time
> Rob



Robin,,you notice all three of our names start with " Ro " ?
mine and yours also have a " n " ..
drop the " in " from yours and have " Rob ". 
just coincedence ?? hhmm... ??

Rob,,you didnt add in the 20 lbs of seaweed !! LOL !! that will help insulate them from direct contact with the ice for a long ride.
have a safe trip.


----------



## tbone75

Slug lunch time! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,you notice all three of our names start with " Ro " ?
> mine and yours also have a " n " ..
> drop the " in " from yours and have " Rob ".
> just coincedence ?? hhmm... ??
> 
> Rob,,you didnt add in the 20 lbs of seaweed !! LOL !! that will help insulate them from direct contact with the ice for a long ride.
> have a safe trip.




HaHaHa!! I did Ron...I mentioned that to Rob on the phone just after he left your place...he was having a little trouble keep us all straight!!! HaHaHa!!!!


Coincedence??????........LOL Did you ever see that movie..."The Truman Show"?????????LOLOL!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,you notice all three of our names start with " Ro " ?
> mine and yours also have a " n " ..
> drop the " in " from yours and have " Rob ".
> just coincedence ?? hhmm... ??
> 
> Rob,,you didnt add in the 20 lbs of seaweed !! LOL !! that will help insulate them from direct contact with the ice for a long ride.
> have a safe trip.




You are right Ron. The seaweed is the ticket. 

I'm gonna blame my daughter for the omition. She had to go back and edit the Jake Blues quote also. She was typing when I was driving. 

Thanks again Ron.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stopped to change drivers for a bit. 

Hot and humid!!! Miss the nice weather already.....


Note to self;
Start looking for waterfront property.....
In Maine


----------



## Jim Timber

It's beautiful country up there. The cheap lobstah's are bonus.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jim Timber said:


> It's beautiful country up there. The cheap lobstah's are bonus.



And a lot warmer in the winter than Missouri.


----------



## Jim Timber

I've been to KC Mo before and wasn't impressed enough with the BBQ to return. Cockroaches and hot humidity aren't justifiable with good brisket.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jim Timber said:


> I've been to KC Mo before and wasn't impressed enough with the BBQ to return. Cockroaches and hot humidity aren't justifiable with good brisket.



Some really great people but a week with a high of minus 20* F during calving season was crazy when the summers are that hot.


----------



## Jim Timber

I'm finding I'd rather avoid people more these days - me, my family, and forest friends = bliss. 

I'm kinda young for a curmudgeon, but I always have been ahead of the pack.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jim Timber said:


> I'm finding I'd rather avoid people more these days - me, my family, and forest friends = bliss.
> 
> I'm kinda young for a curmudgeon, but I always have been ahead of the pack.



I continue to meet great people, as this week has been an example. 

It's other people that have given me what little knowledge I have. LOL


----------



## tbone75

My list of almost done saws is down to 2 Ron ! :hmm3grin2orange: Put a boot on the 346,I did a good job on that one!  That is a little hot rod now! Plus sold a 018 today! Good day so far. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Three ''R''s , is that like the Rat Pack or pack of rats ?


----------



## tbone75

Getting very very tired! LOL May need a nap?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Three ''R''s , is that like the Rat Pack or pack of rats ?



Hey!!!! All the charges were dropped. 

And the unanswered question:

With Medusa, did the carpet match the drapes???


----------



## tbone75

Looks like were getting more storms tonight. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Stihl 041S

We waited the storm out last night. We hunkered down and ate lobsters. 
Made a longer day today. 
But rained like the devil.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey!!!! All the charges were dropped.
> 
> And the unanswered question:
> 
> With Medusa, did the carpet match the drapes???



You will have to ask Jerry about that one.
he's the only one i know old enough to have known her


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks like were getting more storms tonight. :msp_thumbdn:



OH !! MY MATTERS !!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH !! MY MATTERS !!!!!!



Won't mater this time around! :msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Stopped to change drivers for a bit.
> 
> Hot and humid!!! Miss the nice weather already.....
> 
> 
> Note to self;
> Start looking for waterfront property.....
> In Maine



yeh,,in Maine !! we dont need more flatlanders moving in !!
BUT !! if you could afford our seacoast i could be the bestest friend you ever had !! 
prob find a starter home for less than 5 million ??


----------



## dancan

I was looking at the carb kit I got for my Shiney red brick , they sold me a Walbro K10-WAT for the WA101 which I believe is correct but not playing with too many carbs the fuel pump diaphragm that fits is almost like a plastic material unlike what I took off .
Does this sound correct ?


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I continue to meet great people, as this week has been an example.
> 
> It's other people that have given me what little knowledge I have. LOL



Like lobsters molting ?? 
SHAME on you ROBin,,what you just tell him they looked like a big crawdad and send him on his way with no info ??
did you tell him how to cook them ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My list of almost done saws is down to TWENTYRon ! :hmm3grin2orange: Put a boot on the 346,I did a good job on that one!  That is a little hot rod now! Plus sold a 018 today! Good day so far. :hmm3grin2orange:



Progress...


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Three ''R''s , is that like the Rat Pack or pack of rats ?



I think you need a snappy nappy like John if that is the best you can do


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Progress...



Baby steps :hmm3grin2orange: How many half finished saws you have on the shelf?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I was looking at the carb kit I got for my Shiney red brick , they sold me a Walbro K10-WAT for the WA101 which I believe is correct but not playing with too many carbs the fuel pump diaphragm that fits is almost like a plastic material unlike what I took off .
> Does this sound correct ?



Looks like screen covered in plastic ??
right one,,fuel compensating design material.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think you need a snappy nappy like John if that is the best you can do



Haven't got that second nap yet. LOL Hope I can just go to bed early and let it storm me to sleep. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Baby steps :hmm3grin2orange: How many half finished saws you have on the shelf?



MY saws aint 1/2 finished,,they are in need of repair 
and i "finished" one today,,complete,even cut wood,done..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> MY saws aint 1/2 finished,,they are in need of repair
> and i "finished" one today,,complete,even cut wood,done..



My 346 did too! And very well I can say!


----------



## tbone75

Saws in need of repair is different than just needs tinkering with. LOL I don't have nuff toes to count the ones that need repair! :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Plus the 10 or so more I have coming! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Looks like screen covered in plastic ??
> right one,,fuel compensating design material.



Almost see though , I just wasn't expecting it .
We'll see tomorrow if it runs , I have a knife to put a convex edge on it tonight to try and get it to cut right .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Almost see though , I just wasn't expecting it .
> We'll see tomorrow if it runs , I have a knife to put a convex edge on it tonight to try and get it to cut right .



Grinder! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Went out to take a pic of the 041S i finished today..
than durned DancantDuck must be a canada goose !!
there he was trying to tow the saw to the pool !!..
ducks need water to mate so maybe he was feeling romantic ??? 

sorry Dan he's off the crutches but blew both the tips out


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Went out to take a pic of the 041S i finished today..
> than durned DancantDuck must be a canada goose !!
> there he was trying to tow the saw to the pool !!..
> ducks need water to mate so maybe he was feeling romantic ???
> 
> sorry Dan he's off the crutches but blew both the tips out



You sure have a lot of fun with your rubber ducky. :hmm3grin2orange: Not a bad looking old saw for a ugly 041. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I think you need a snappy nappy like John if that is the best you can do





roncoinc said:


> yeh,,in Maine !! we dont need more flatlanders moving in !!
> BUT !! if you could afford our seacoast i could be the bestest friend you ever had !!
> prob find a starter home for less than 5 million ??



FLATLANDER?????

Grew up in the Aderondaks. Was just never able to spell it. 
And waterfront........'a nice river or pond would do.....


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Grinder! :hmm3grin2orange:



The wife hasn't complained 'bout the cab or the wood chips in the kitchen but a grinder might be an issue LOL
I started with 220 grit sandpaper on the backside on a mousepad and worked my way up to 1200 grit and then passed it over a strop , now it shaves , it wouldn't with the factory edge . The next thing I have to do is change the front edge of the handle , take a file to the spine to round out the sharp edge and see if it'll carve a spoon tomorrow . A lot of work to see if this hunk of stainless will hold an edge and work well as a carver LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> FLATLANDER?????
> 
> Grew up in the Aderondaks. Was just never able to spell it.
> And waterfront........'a nice river or pond would do.....



After you left i pulled the carb on the 041s and rebuilt it and bolted the saw back together and found a B&C and it runs fine.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The wife hasn't complained 'bout the cab or the wood chips in the kitchen but a grinder might be an issue LOL
> I started with 220 grit sandpaper on the backside on a mousepad and worked my way up to 1200 grit and then passed it over a strop , now it shaves , it wouldn't with the factory edge . The next thing I have to do is change the front edge of the handle , take a file to the spine to round out the sharp edge and see if it'll carve a spoon tomorrow . A lot of work to see if this hunk of stainless will hold an edge and work well as a carver LOL



Stainless won't hold an edge like carbon steel will! Harder to sharpen too! Sounds like it is sharp! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Started to mow some grass,then my Nephew showed up. Had to BS with him a while then back to mowing.Grass is just to damp to mow now.So far the storms are staying north of me :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

I let my Nephew fire up the 346 to see what he thought? He fell in love with it! LOL Asked him how much money you got? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just got word tonight I can keep the Farmsaw if I fix his leaf blower! :msp_thumbsup: Told him OK as long as its fixable? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Stainless won't hold an edge like carbon steel will! Harder to sharpen too! Sounds like it is sharp! LOL



I know but beggars can't be choosers . It was a Kijiji find , an unused Grohmann #3 boat knife that I got for 40.00$$ , they sell for about 115.00$$ plus tax so I don't mind taking the sandpaper , file , stones or buffer to it to get it to cut .
Here's what it looks like .







It's kinda like a Husky , you have to do a ton of work to them out of the box just to get them to cut :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I know but beggars can't be choosers . It was a Kijiji find , an unused Grohmann #3 boat knife that I got for 40.00$$ , they sell for about 115.00$$ plus tax so I don't mind taking the sandpaper , file , stones or buffer to it to get it to cut .
> Here's what it looks like .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda like a Husky , you have to do a ton of work to them out of the box just to get them to cut :msp_tongue:



Good looking knife! Is there another blade in the pouch?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I know but beggars can't be choosers . It was a Kijiji find , an unused Grohmann #3 boat knife that I got for 40.00$$ , they sell for about 115.00$$ plus tax so I don't mind taking the sandpaper , file , stones or buffer to it to get it to cut .
> Here's what it looks like .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda like a Husky , you have to do a ton of work to them out of the box just to get them to cut :msp_tongue:



Sounds like a box store knife. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Stopped to change drivers for a bit.
> 
> Hot and humid!!! Miss the nice weather already.....
> 
> 
> Note to self;
> Start looking for waterfront property.....
> In Maine



Great idea.......but you'll have bring money.......in 5 lb boxes.....'cause we aren't making new waterfront property anymore...


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> yeh,,in Maine !! we dont need more flatlanders moving in !!
> BUT !! if you could afford our seacoast i could be the bestest friend you ever had !!
> prob find a starter home for less than 5 million ??



5 mil?........that's coastal trailer park money here......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 5 mil?........that's coastal trailer park money here......



Guess I will be staying down here! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Like lobsters molting ??
> SHAME on you ROBin,,what you just tell him they looked like a big crawdad and send him on his way with no info ??
> did you tell him how to cook them ??



If folks don't ask questions....I figger they know what the're doing....even I know 'dads ain't gots a crusher claw!!! Besides cooking them ain't top secret.......just like killin' a witch........20 mins face down in boiling water and they're done...ever'buddy no's zat!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Almost see though , I just wasn't expecting it .
> We'll see tomorrow if it runs , I have a knife to put a convex edge on it tonight to try and get it to cut right .





Cantdog said:


> 5 mil?........that's coastal trailer park money here......




Waterfront in the Adirondack Park means lake, pond, creek, or river. 

Been boilin' bugs for years. 

But I'm more of a 15 minute man. We are still talkin' lobsters aren't we...........

The lobsters are in, the butter is melted and my 90 year old mother is ready to eat!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will be staying down here! :hmm3grin2orange:




It doesn't cost that much to visit John..........in your case it might be pretty cheep.......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Waterfront in the Adirondack Park means lake, pond, creek, or river.
> 
> The lobsters are in, the butter is melted and my 90 year old mother is ready to eat!!



That's the way the realtors call it too.....but "we" know different...the water MUST be salt......

Eat up Mom!!....those lobsters are probaly the freshest you've seen in a while!! My late 93 yr old dad busted 'em up right to the end!! Old lobstermen friends of his would just pull up alongside our boat when he was at camp and pour a bucket full in on the floor......he'd pull the boat in on the outhaul and put then right in that big white pot (previously shown) with a few inches of saltwater and have supper!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah there are million dollar trailer park lots in Laguna Beach Ca. 
Too crazy for me. 

I love the water. Canoeing in BC with my kid was great. 

Love boats. 

Mom is thinking about the 2nd one. she smiled at your post about your dad. 


90 years ols and one of her favorite movies is "The Blues Brothers"


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah there are million dollar trailer park lots in Laguna Beach Ca.
> Too crazy for me.
> 
> I love the water. Canoeing in BC with my kid was great.
> 
> Love boats.
> 
> Mom is thinking about the 2nd one. she smiled at your post about your dad.
> 
> 
> 90 years ols and one of her favorite movies is "The Blues Brothers"



LOL....I think I would like your mom!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> LOL....I think I would like your mom!!!!!



She is a character. Where her father worked during the Great Depression never laid anyone off if they had childen. They got down to half a day a week buy they kept their benefits. 

She LOVES lobster. My father doesn't. 

She appreciates things. Sat here with a pair of scissors cutting each leg open to get ALL the meat. 

A road trip to Maine made all the sense in the world to her. Lobsters are a bonus. LOL


----------



## dancan

And I thought I was a ZZZSlacker


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> And I thought I was a ZZZSlacker



You thot right


----------



## Cantdog

Yes he did.....but you know.........he's in good company!!!!


----------



## tbone75

This slacker got some sleep for a change! Took a while to roll off that bed! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> It doesn't cost that much to visit John..........in your case it might be pretty cheep.......



I WILL get there sometime in the future? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> This slacker got some sleep for a change! Took a while to roll off that bed! LOL



Isn't there a ''Tilt-A-Bed'' made to help you slide out with ease ?


----------



## tbone75

Looks like my pistons will be here today.Now I can tear back into that MS250,MS290,MS310 and put one 064 together this weekend. Ya right!  Like I could do all that in a couple days! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Isn't there a ''Tilt-A-Bed'' made to help you slide out with ease ?



Sure is! But then I would just be laying on the floor! :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

Dan,you try out that new knife yet?


----------



## tbone75

I sure hope I can get to making some more knives soon? Really need a few!


----------



## AU_K2500

*Help*

What rebuild kit do I need for a walbro WT20 Carb?


----------



## tbone75

Think I may have the 621 figured out? The homemade gasket between the carb and intake. Pulled the carb back off,that gasket don't fit just right. Now to find a gasket? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Robin would you happen to have a IPL or just the part# for that gasket?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan,you try out that new knife yet?



I will after I eat lunch , I also picked up some ash that I had at the shop that the BIL gave me last year to make some axe handles and I'll put the Shiney red brick together to see if it runs .


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> What rebuild kit do I need for a walbro WT20 Carb?



I get most of mine off fleabay. Can't remember the place that is cheap on them? Just look up that carb kit on there.


----------



## roncoinc

Look up walbro wat,think last igot were $7 delivered ?


----------



## roncoinc

Durned HLsupply !!
ordered the top end for the 55 thursday,got it today !
now i gotta go glue it together 
two day shipping TO fast !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin would you happen to have a IPL or just the part# for that gasket?



I could give you the # for that gasket but it wouldn't do you any good...NLA.......However a gasket for a 61, 66,266,268, 272 will work just fine.......or just make one using the old one as a template just make the outside bigger where the impulse corridor is.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Found a great hardware store that sells husky. Stihl. And echo. They have a huge parts department. Got my Carb kit and some tygon.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Durned HLsupply !!
> ordered the top end for the 55 thursday,got it today !
> now i gotta go glue it together
> two day shipping TO fast !



I like that place! Ordered a couple times from them.Real fast getting here!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Found a great hardware store that sells husky. Stihl. And echo. They have a huge parts department. Got my Carb kit and some tygon.



Now start sucking up to get to the good stuff in the back!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I could give you the # for that gasket but it wouldn't do you any good...NLA.......However a gasket for a 61, 66,266,268, 272 will work just fine.......or just make one using the old one as a template just make the outside bigger where the impulse corridor is.....



Thanks Robin! I will get it running right this time I bet!


----------



## tbone75

Got a leaf blower in to fix today.What a mess!! Looks like its been dropped,plus he already tore it all apart! Fairly new looking Echo. This may be fun? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Late lunch is over time to go mow grass. :msp_sad:


----------



## little possum

No slacking here, came draggin in at 1am, after getting up at 4 Fry-day, then up at 6 this morning to go cut some wood and loaded 3 trucks! Yuck. Only 97 degrees and humid!


----------



## roncoinc

What a slug i am,,but got excuses !!
took two hours to rebuild that 55 !! 
BUT,,i had lunch,couple phone calls,trips behind the barn,,and had to clean the nasty thing !! and sharpen the chain and dress the bar..
now wait for the glue to dry and fire it up tomorrow.
working at this rate i wont be able to keep up with John 
now , Dancantdonuttin is no problem,,dancantduck ahead of him !! 








YES JErry !!! there is one of my string tags on it for us that got oldtimers !!
should i send you a box of 500 next trip to the store ??

this saw belongs to thos les,,,uh ,,two ladies that are a couple that do wood crafts  i said WOOD !! LOL !!
ok,,,going to leave that all alone ...........


----------



## roncoinc

little possum said:


> No slacking here, came draggin in at 1am, after getting up at 4 Fry-day, then up at 6 this morning to go cut some wood and loaded 3 trucks! Yuck. Only 97 degrees and humid!



A puppy like you should be able to handle that with no problem..
now when i was your age !!!!,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :msp_sleep:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,uh,,,,,,,,,,,, i forgot.............


----------



## Jim Timber

How'd you like the HLS 55 p&c?

I would've had mine thursday, but my neighbor stole my mail. :bang: The wife instructed her to get it friday, and she started early... Before I left. Again.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Now start sucking up to get to the good stuff in the back!



Funny you should mention that. He said he had over a hundred saws in the back...wasn't ready to sell. But said he'd call me when he went through them....he said their might be a bulk discount!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A puppy like you should be able to handle that with no problem..
> now when i was your age !!!!,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :msp_sleep:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,uh,,,,,,,,,,,, i forgot.............



I can't remember what I was suppose to remember for today? Now where did I put that new part I got today? :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What a slug i am,,but got excuses !!
> took two hours to rebuild that 55 !!
> BUT,,i had lunch,couple phone calls,trips behind the barn,,and had to clean the nasty thing !! and sharpen the chain and dress the bar..
> now wait for the glue to dry and fire it up tomorrow.
> working at this rate i wont be able to keep up with John
> now , Dancantdonuttin is no problem,,dancantduck ahead of him !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES JErry !!! there is one of my string tags on it for us that got oldtimers !!
> should i send you a box of 500 next trip to the store ??
> 
> this saw belongs to thos les,,,uh ,,two ladies that are a couple that do wood crafts  i said WOOD !! LOL !!
> ok,,,going to leave that all alone ...........



Got one on my bench,looks just as nice as that one.Needs that coil. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Grass is mowed for a day or two.Got a real nice MS170 on the bench to put together right now.Then its on to the leaf blower.


----------



## roncoinc

Jim Timber said:


> How'd you like the HLS 55 p&c?
> 
> I would've had mine thursday, but my neighbor stole my mail. :bang: The wife instructed her to get it friday, and she started early... Before I left. Again.



I liked it just fine.
two diff grades of quality.
i got the cheapest.
this one i had a hard time with the circlips so i used OEM that i dont like to do.


----------



## tbone75

OK here it is. Ron finished! It cuts wood,not bad for a 30cc saw. Mowed grass and fixed a saw today,not bad for a slug. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I liked it just fine.
> two diff grades of quality.
> i got the cheapest.
> this one i had a hard time with the circlips so i used OEM that i dont like to do.



That HS place have 2 different kinds?


----------



## Jim Timber

I think mines just chrome plated.


----------



## dancan

Did someone say they were looking for an IPA ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK here it is. Ron finished! It cuts wood,not bad for a 30cc saw. Mowed grass and fixed a saw today,not bad for a slug. :hmm3grin2orange:



Sorry,,didnt see a chainsaw there..
something looked like what they sell off the ice cream trucks ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Did someone say they were looking for an IPA ?



Nope,,,was IPL,,,..
we have medication to help us go poop,,dont need tha nasty stuff oop:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sorry,,didnt see a chainsaw there..
> something looked like what they sell off the ice cream trucks ??



A little mild coming from you? You OK ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Looks like that knife was making some chips? Dull yet? :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Good thing I got the grass done.It rained for 15 mins. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Something Ron will like! First big one of the year!


----------



## tbone75

A BLT waiting to happen!


----------



## Jim Timber

Just picked some over ripe turnips from last year's seed. The one I picked a month ago was yummy - these two tasted off.


----------



## dancan

Not quite as good as a scandi grind for wood but it is acceptable , some of it might be because of blade shape or handle .
I took the dremel to the spine and got rid of the serrations that your thumb rests on and front edge of the handle scales .
It is still sharp after carving a spoon but needs a couple of passes over the strop to get it really sharp .
I think I'll give it another go on the sandpaper but I sure wish I had one of them fancy belt grinder .
I have learn't that dry ash needs power tools to be worked into shape and it looks like the carb on my red brick needs some more lookin' at .

Today's spoon .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Something Ron will like! First big one of the year!



MMMMMmmmmmm.....................
excuse me while i get a towel ..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> A little mild coming from you? You OK ? :hmm3grin2orange:



You know your right ?
I just took some meds so gimme 1/2 hr or so 

was going to shave the beard today but got busy..
in luck tho,,somebody sent me a black rag made in Honduras ,,that will make a good drop cloth for when i shave my white beard 
And the SOB trying to be a pimple on my butt is going to get HIS payback soon !! :angry2:
speaking of hind end's,, wheres Jerry been ?? avoiding us ??
thot he would have something to say about that 041super ??
i may keep that one,,a 71cc stihl should be as good as a 50cc husky even tho it weighs twice as much ??
hhmmm,,maybe i dont need meds ?? oopss,,to late !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> You know your right ?
> I just took some meds so gimme 1/2 hr or so
> 
> was going to shave the beard today but got busy..
> in luck tho,,somebody sent me a black rag made in Honduras ,,that will make a good drop cloth for when i shave my white beard
> And the SOB trying to be a pimple on my butt is going to get HIS payback soon !! :angry2:
> speaking of hind end's,, wheres Jerry been ?? avoiding us ??
> thot he would have something to say about that 041super ??
> i may keep that one,,a 71cc stihl should be as good as a 50cc husky even tho it weighs twice as much ??
> hhmmm,,maybe i dont need meds ?? oopss,,to late !!



Oh that hurts....... ;-))

Nothing wrong with the Stihl 041S.

I'll go take my meds.....


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh that hurts....... ;-))
> 
> Nothing wrong with the Stihl 041S.
> 
> I'll go take my meds.....



Think you would have to take something after a week of eating only lobster !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Think you would have to take something after a week of eating only lobster !!



Only 3 left.....

Moderation is for monks. Take big bites out of life.


----------



## tbone75

Had to take off a bit ago.A buddy showed up needing help.Broke his oil cap for his Eeko. LOL Not sure how,but I found one? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Only 3 left.....
> 
> Moderation is for monks. Take big bites out of life.



20lbs worth and only 3 left already! Better stay close to the outhouse :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of slackers tonight too!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slacker????

The last lobster just went in. I'm eatin as fast as I can.

And I had to look for your darn book!!!!!! ;-)) 

You want to borrow a book on forges, furnaces and kilns. 

Cut weld and drill building. REALLY good on the burners. 

Want it or not?? 10 minutes to answer!


----------



## Stihl 041S

5 minutes....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> 5 minutes....



Yes! 2 mins to spare!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yes! 2 mins to spare!



Okay!!! I'll send it with the files. 

Tells how to build all 3. And a farriers forge.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

I'll go rummage around for a fuel gauge for your project.........


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll go rummage around for a fuel gauge for your project.........



Thanks !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Thanks !



Thanks nothin'. It's your own darn fault. You're not an a$$. 







It's got a glass furnace too......mmmmmm.....I may have to read this book again before Monday. That's when mail goes out in my ward.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks nothin'. It's your own darn fault. You're not an a$$.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got a glass furnace too......mmmmmm.....I may have to read this book again before Monday. That's when mail goes out in my ward.



I can be a big a$$ ! But only if I really need to. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Where is everyone else tonight? Ron and Dan went to bed,Jerry ?? Robin ?? And Jeff aint talking. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Where is everyone else tonight? Ron and Dan went to bed,Jerry ?? Robin ?? And Jeff aint talking. LOL



Something I said????

Or could say??

If so I wish I'd said it to my ex-wife......


----------



## 8433jeff

tbone75 said:


> Where is everyone else tonight? Ron and Dan went to bed,Jerry ?? Robin ?? And Jeff aint talking. LOL



First time I've checked you birds out in about two weeks. Way too busy to keep up in here.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Something I said????
> 
> Or could say??
> 
> If so I wish I'd said it to my ex-wife......



Me too! Got 2 of them things!


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> First time I've checked you birds out in about two weeks. Way too busy to keep up in here.



I had to slack off a bunch too. To many saws to fix! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I wanted to get on Ron about keeping a Stihl! Can't believe he said that! :msp_confused:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I wanted to get on Ron about keeping a Stihl! Can't believe he said that! :msp_confused:



Yeah you can. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah you can. ;-))



Closet Stihl lover!


----------



## tbone75

I have a 041 with a bow on it I haven't started yet. Thanks to Mark !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Closet Stihl lover!



Yeah. The first thing when you walk into Ron's shop, in a place of honor is an old school West German built....drum roll please.....STIHL !!!!!













Sorry Ron.....You first have to admit it. Then it gets easier.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I have a 041 with a bow on it I haven't started yet. Thanks to Mark !



I'm liking this post....just so I can click unlike....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I'm liking this post....just so I can click unlike....



:hmm3grin2orange: Thanks Mark !


----------



## tbone75

I do have to say a 041 is not the best looking saw. LOL But its got a bow on it!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I do have to say a 041 is not the best looking saw. LOL But its got a bow on it!



It ain't hateful.......

Just a Lil brother to an 075. 

Yep. Gotta get both of those with a bow bar.


----------



## Jim Timber

Just found out about an old mac at the FIL's house. I guess it runs like crap, but I'd imagine the carb is gummed to hell. More toys to play with.


----------



## roncoinc

MMmmmmm..............
coffee and a stihl to pee on and the mornings good


----------



## Cantdog

Went to a wedding yesterday/last nite....not sure I made it all the way back from that yet.....maybe....


----------



## dancan

Go mow the lawn or block up some firewood , that'll let you know if your back .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Went to a wedding yesterday/last nite....not sure I made it all the way back from that yet.....maybe....



Does everybody else say you had a good time ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Does everybody else say you had a good time  ??




Dunno....they're way over there and I'm way over here.......I probably did...OL did...dove off the dock complete with cell phone which promptly went up in smoke.....so she'll be phone shopping the first of the week...dam kids....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Go mow the lawn or block up some firewood , that'll let you know if your back .



Naw....ain't into it....no sharp tools for a while.....just going to sit here and count my fingers...over and over......(slacker meditation) and maybe some coffee..........I think I need an "I Want" button.....


----------



## 8433jeff

Cantdog said:


> Naw....ain't into it....no sharp tools for a while.....just going to sit here and count my fingers...over and over......(slacker meditation) and maybe some coffee..........I think I need an "I Want" button.....



Now you sound like some teenager.


----------



## roncoinc

8433jeff said:


> Now you sound like some teenager.



He IS !!

for this morning anyway


----------



## roncoinc

Sun mornings local radio station has a call in flea market.
put on the 041avs for $200 and got a couple of people coming to look at it


----------



## roncoinc

Dan,,did you infect everybody with your "slackizm " ??


----------



## tbone75

I finally got out of that bed! It didn't want to let go! :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sun mornings local radio station has a call in flea market.
> put on the 041avs for $200 and got a couple of people coming to look at it



Thought you was keeping that one? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning peoples. I like the idea of an "I want" button. Almost done siding the last section of the building, will have to make a door and we'll call er good. The bad part is that I have to tear down the last remnants of the old shop, what a mess. It looks like a band of wild junk collecting hillbillies invaded my shop area.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thought you was keeping that one? LOL



I also been looking into a kit to mount it on a bicycle


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Sun mornings local radio station has a call in flea market.
> put on the 041avs for $200 and got a couple of people coming to look at it



That's not bad Ron, must be people like the older Stihls around your neck of the woods.


----------



## jimdad07

Is Jacob still around? I haven't seen anything from him for what looks like quite awhile.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Is Jacob still around? I haven't seen anything from him for what looks like quite awhile.



Not around and leaving people hanging


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning peoples. I like the idea of an "I want" button. Almost done siding the last section of the building, will have to make a door and we'll call er good. The bad part is that I have to tear down the last remnants of the old shop, what a mess. It looks like a band of wild junk collecting hillbillies invaded my shop area.



Pix opcorn:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Not around and leaving people hanging



That's too bad, hope all is well. Maybe he got busy like I have been this summer. How have you been? I see you are still working on more Stihls than you care to.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I also been looking into a kit to mount it on a bicycle



You would hurt yerself!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Pix opcorn:



Soon, no pix until it is set up and looking like a shop should.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Soon, no pix until it is set up and looking like a shop should.



:msp_sad: :msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning peoples. I like the idea of an "I want" button. Almost done siding the last section of the building, will have to make a door and we'll call er good. The bad part is that I have to tear down the last remnants of the old shop, what a mess. It looks like a band of wild junk collecting hillbillies invaded my shop area.



Must look like MY yard !!


----------



## tbone75

Hows Robin feeling now? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Must look like MY yard !!



And my shop! :msp_scared:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Must look like MY yard !!



Maybe, but you are more of a sophisticated hillbilly.:msp_wink:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> That's too bad, hope all is well. Maybe he got busy like I have been this summer. How have you been? I see you are still working on more Stihls than you care to.



I get up in the morning and ask myself what i WANT to do today,,i like that 

that creamsickle kicking around the shop so long i dont even remember where it came from !!
needed the muffler welded and a carb kit.
they usually have a tag saying where they came from and what i paid,,this one didnt.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hows Robin feeling now? LOL



Been awhile,probly took a snappy nappy


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmmm...been waiting all mornin for this dam fog to lift........just realized it ain't in my head....it's on the other side of the glass!!! My "I Want" button must have some broke wires or something....been pounding on that thing for 2 hrs or more.....had to go make my own dam coffee....LOL!!! We are getting a bit of much needed rain....shoot......can't mow a wet lawn...got bored with the finger counting......can't make any noise....OL stihl snoozin....the longer she sleeps the better the world will be when she wakes up!!!

I think that is a good use of that 041 Ron....truly a "Steal on Wheels" you would have....


Hey Jim....funny meeting you this time of day!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jim....funny meeting you this time of day!!



Being a little Sluggish today, just about all of the hay is moved, my building is close to usable and the world is good. Drinking a pot of coffee to start the day. In another 20 minutes I will be so jittery and hyper that I will make up for lost time.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I get up in the morning and ask myself what i WANT to do today,,i like that
> 
> that creamsickle kicking around the shop so long i dont even remember where it came from !!
> needed the muffler welded and a carb kit.
> they usually have a tag saying where they came from and what i paid,,this one didnt.



Getting up and doing what ever I WANT is great!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmmm...been waiting all mornin for this dam fog to lift........just realized it ain't in my head....it's on the other side of the glass!!! My "I Want" button must have some broke wires or something....been pounding on that thing for 2 hrs or more.....had to go make my own dam coffee....LOL!!! We are getting a bit of much needed rain....shoot......can't mow a wet lawn...got bored with the finger counting......can't make any noise....OL stihl snoozin....the longer she sleeps the better the world will be when she wakes up!!!
> 
> I think that is a good use of that 041 Ron....truly a "Steal on Wheels" you would have....
> 
> 
> Hey Jim....funny meeting you this time of day!!



Where is that slacker Mr I want button? Get into to a fight with his pillow? :msp_smile:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hows Robin feeling now? LOL



OH... Good John...... took the daughter to work earlier then went over to the shop...thought I might get started porting on that 268XP cyl. My friend Dave left me a flex shaft for my dremel at the shop but now I find it won't fit my old dremel...inner shaft is to short....(sigh)...was going to try one of those long bits you sent.....but closed the door and walked away. LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Getting up and doing what ever I WANT is great!!



Yeh !! and the weekend is mon - fri !!
sat and sun dont go " out there " with all them people 
got the roads and stores to ourselves


----------



## tbone75

I know what I am doing today.Trying to put this leaf blower back together! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

I suppose i should go to the shop and fire up that 55 i glued together yestday..
hope it dont burn up warming up 
couldnt see any reason it fried the first time.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh !! and the weekend is mon - fri !!
> sat and sun dont go " out there " with all them people
> got the roads and stores to ourselves



The never ending weekend! The income sucks,but got all week to make up for a little of that. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I suppose i should go to the shop and fire up that 55 i glued together yestday..
> hope it dont burn up warming up
> couldnt see any reason it fried the first time.



Not warming it up before they start cutting?


----------



## tbone75

My OL gets back in a little while here.Haven't seen here since last Wed. morning. LOL Suppose she will want some time with me today? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to get back outside. Have a good one guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to get back outside. Have a good one guys.



You too Jim !


----------



## tbone75

I see Dancantdonuttin down there! Finally got loose from that bed! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Dan,,did you infect everybody with your "slackizm " ??



Not me , I've been workin' on the 4' stir paddle , musta' been Robin .


----------



## tbone75

I can't sit here no longer! Got to get moving,catch you guys later.


----------



## roncoinc

Fired up that 55,,set both jets 1 1/4 turns out,plug a little rich,may leave it that way..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Fired up that 55,,set both jets 1 1/4 turns out,plug a little rich,may leave it that way..



Good job Ron! Soon as my coil shows up this one I have will be out of here too!


----------



## tbone75

This leaf blower is a huge mess! Been ran over !! LOL Only way to fix it is with another one for parts.Guess it was only used one day before it was smashed. LOL Anyone have a Echo BP500H backpack leaf blower? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will work on something else today. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will work on something else today. LOL



I'm going to look at my 395 today.
100cc kit from our friend is only $98 delivered !!


----------



## AU_K2500

can anybody tell me what that little metal stud is for....besides being centered in the hole, i cant figure it out. am i missing a bushing? cause the IPL doest show one that i can find...any help would be appreciated. oh! and john....i might need the three screws that hold the handle halfs together.....just so you know!


----------



## ckelp

AV limiter?


----------



## AU_K2500

ah! so it can only go so far in any direction....genius! only on a husky.


----------



## 8433jeff

AU_K2500 said:


> ah! so it can only go so far in any direction....genius! only on a husky.



Not hardly.


----------



## tbone75

Mark you may want to stop by that hardware and get them screws.Probably only be a buck.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Mark you may want to stop by that hardware and get them screws.Probably only be a buck.



thats the plan. but they are coarse thread for plastic....they did have a good selection. thats where im headed after lunch and taking my buddy back to the airport.


----------



## tbone75

ckelp said:


> AV limiter?



Yep!


----------



## dancan

There , the 4' stir paddle is as done as it gets .


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Maybe, but you are more of a sophisticated hillbilly.:msp_wink:



After meeting Ron. I would call him " A Mountain William" at least......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> OH... Good John...... took the daughter to work earlier then went over to the shop...thought I might get started porting on that 268XP cyl. My friend Dave left me a flex shaft for my dremel at the shop but now I find it won't fit my old dremel...inner shaft is to short....(sigh)...was going to try one of those long bits you sent.....but closed the door and walked away. LOL!!!



Would have saved me postage to just leave the Dremel stuff while I was there.....

Why didn't either of us think of that? SOME combination of threads would have worked. 

Oh well.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> ah! so it can only go so far in any direction....genius! only on a husky.



I think suposed to have a rubber tip on it so not just metal hits plastic,but i have only seen a couple with the rubber still on there,not needed really.


----------



## AU_K2500

Just heard from the guy at Elliot hardware. He's ready to sell...that was quick! Headed down there this afternoon!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Just heard from the guy at Elliot hardware. He's ready to sell...that was quick! Headed down there this afternoon!



Take pix !!


----------



## roncoinc

Just finished rebuilding the carb for the 395,,had to do something.
got a parts list,muffler is the worst 
same as a 394 and i cant believe the price !!
after the muff and the brace and the bolts almost as much as a top end !!

guy showed up to look at the 041 " it dont have a chain brake !! "
i still have it 
maybe Rob will make me an offer ??


----------



## AU_K2500

he wants 200 for all of it....seems reasonable. but i know there are no runners. saw some good saws. couple stihls and some huskys even a 350 that looked to be all there. 













if anybody sees anything they want or like, your more than welcome to chip in and ill send you whatever you want...like a group effort. 

The biggest pain will be getting them all to the house. i dont have a truck.


----------



## dancan

Tell him to deliver and close the deal .
Plenty of whackers in that lot for John but I want dibs on the Stihl trimmers , might even throw in a coffee spoon .


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> he wants 200 for all of it....seems reasonable. but i know there are no runners. saw some good saws. couple stihls and some huskys even a 350 that looked to be all there.
> if anybody sees anything they want or like, your more than welcome to chip in and ill send you whatever you want...like a group effort.
> The biggest pain will be getting them all to the house. i dont have a truck.



Dunno man,,looks to me like he wants to save himself a trip to the dump and get some xtra cash to boot.
may check what the scrap yard gives for strimmers a pound and go from there ?
I couldnd find much worth in there ..


----------



## tbone75

That is a lot of whackers! Don't see many saws? I would take and Echo or Husky whackers.Stihl too,but Dan got there first. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dunno man,,looks to me like he wants to save himself a trip to the dump and get some xtra cash to boot.
> may check what the scrap yard gives for strimmers a pound and go from there ?
> I couldnd find much worth in there ..



There is a lot of junk in there.Stihl be worth 200 I think?


----------



## tbone75

Them blowers are worth a little if you get them running.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> There is a lot of junk in there.Stihl be worth 200 I think?



Cant see everything but if there were any easy fixes i bet they wouldnt be in that pile.


----------



## tbone75

Trouble is them whackers would be costly to ship.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Trouble is them whackers would be costly to ship.



especially to Canada! real problem is, there all saws that the OWNER didnt feel like paying the money to fix. he said i could load up his truck and hed drive it to my place and i could unload (i do all the work). now that the initial shock has worn off, im starting to think twice about it. like i said there were a dozen or so bars in there. some MS series stihls. and some huskies....then a chit load of trimmers.


----------



## AU_K2500

couple wildthings too!


----------



## tbone75

I would be willing to buy any saws you don't want? Not sure you would want to let go of any of them? LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> couple wildthings too!



I would take them too! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I would be willing to buy any saws you don't want? Not sure you would want to let go of any of them? LOL



Think of all them home owner saws with scored top ends ?? worth fixing ??
even a 350 top end is $100 and what is the saw worth after ?
i would need to see the saws seperated and pull on them and look in plug holes.
offer $100..IF you REALLY want to take a chance.


----------



## tbone75

If I was closer I would take that whole pile and part most of it out.Cheap whackers,keep the carbs is about all.Scrap the rest of the cheap ones.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> If I was closer I would take that whole pile and part most of it out.Cheap whackers,keep the carbs is about all.Scrap the rest of the cheap ones.



You know ALL those carbs will need cleaning and kits.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Think of all them home owner saws with scored top ends ?? worth fixing ??
> even a 350 top end is $100 and what is the saw worth after ?
> i would need to see the saws seperated and pull on them and look in plug holes.
> offer $100..IF you REALLY want to take a chance.



I only want them for parts to keep my buddies saws running . LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You know ALL those carbs will need cleaning and kits.



Some may not? But most would and the ones on the blowers too.Same motor as the whackers. I also need some Husky 350 parts! Got a bruised one on the way. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Be a real good idea to dig out just the saws and see what you got? Only name brand whackers and blowers are worth putting any money into.The rest are just junk.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Think of all them home owner saws with scored top ends ?? worth fixing ??
> even a 350 top end is $100 and what is the saw worth after ?
> i would need to see the saws seperated and pull on them and look in plug holes.
> offer $100..IF you REALLY want to take a chance.



Just sold 3-350s for 200 each.They were all very nice! That is about the best you can do with them.


----------



## AU_K2500

ill go and offer 100, but take 150 with me. and just throw the junk in HIS dumpster....aint worth transporting. havent seen many scrap metal places around here.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> ill go and offer 100, but take 150 with me. and just throw the junk in HIS dumpster....aint worth transporting. havent seen many scrap metal places around here.



As you barter and if you think he has reached his limit look around and pick several things for him to throw in to "sweeten" the deal.
no telling what you may find.
even new chains or fuel filters or screnches or whater you can lay your eyes on 
two stroke oil ! etc..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> As you barter and if you think he has reached his limit look around and pick several things for him to throw in to "sweeten" the deal.
> no telling what you may find.
> even new chains or fuel filters or screnches or whater you can lay your eyes on
> two stroke oil ! etc..



Now your talking! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> ill go and offer 100, but take 150 with me. and just throw the junk in HIS dumpster....aint worth transporting. havent seen many scrap metal places around here.



You need to find them scrap yards!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Be a real good idea to dig out just the saws and see what you got? Only name brand whackers and blowers are worth putting any money into.The rest are just junk.



Stihl`s only.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihl`s only.....LOL



Look who the tide washed in !!


----------



## Cantdog

That looks like a whole pile O' Misery to me......but if you're loooking for projects it would keep you busy!! Ron's spot on though....that's how you Hoss trade....beat him down as far you can without pizzin him off an tossin your cheep azz out then add some other trinkets of his to the deal to bring the price to where you're happy. Remember he's got junk that was free to him...you got the legal tender that's accepted all over the world.......he can't buy a Big Mac and a sixpac with a junk whacker just anywhere....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> That looks like a whole pile O' Misery to me......but if you're loooking for projects it would keep you busy!! Ron's spot on though....that's how you Hoss trade....beat him down as far you can without pizzin him off an tossin your cheep azz out then add some other trinkets of his to the deal to bring the price to where you're happy. Remember he's got junk that was free to him...you got the legal tender that's accepted all over the world.......he can't buy a Big Mac and a sixpac with a junk whacker just anywhere....



And what did YOU trade Hoss for his family jewels ?? 
same thing,he got no use for that junk and Mark appears to be the only outlet.
heck,he dont even want to load it..
offer him a pound of honeyed oats and cut his nuts off when he aint lookin !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> And what did YOU trade Hoss for his family jewels ??
> same thing,he got no use for that junk and Mark appears to be the only outlet.
> heck,he dont even want to load it..
> offer him a pound of honeyed oats and cut his nuts off when he aint lookin !!



Well.....with Hoss it was a bit different....because of Hoss's jewels he had it in his mind to kill or trample me or anyone else to bits that caused him any irritation....real or imagined. So I won and Hoss loss but he and I are actually happier for it. He gets real attention now rather than being pitch forked for his aggressive attitude.

However in the actual aquisition of Hoss......the countable legal tender won the day. The girl who had Hoss started at $1,000.00 for Hoss. Then $750.00........$500.00....$300.00 and finally she texted my daughter one evening that $100.00 would take him.......now ever since I bought the new shop there has been a 55 gal drum, open on one end and a plywood cover with a 4" hole in the center....this holds 300 empty beverage containers which in turn equals $15.00 whch when redeamed went to a small "cash stash" in my office desk drawer. This was never breached just add to and at the time I had $165.00 in it. So I swung by the shop grabbed the hundred and made the deal...got Hoss and a piece of paper that said Hoss was mine. 

To bad Hoss ain't a race horse...if he was I wouldn't have named him Hoss......he would have proudly bore the name "Bottle Money".....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Look who the tide washed in !!



Yup, high tide and I escaped the island. Nothin out there but running saws, drinkin beer(Keiths of course), boilin bugs and soaking up the rays.


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,,got any 394/395 muffler stuff ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,got any 394/395 muffler stuff ??



Might have an ole rusty one.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Might have an ole rusty one.





like me ??
oh,,you said rusty not crusty


----------



## AU_K2500

might have a coworker that can come help me transport all of it...knowing him hell end up wanting something by the end of the day...especially after looking through it all. 

Good call Ron, the guy seems pretty cool. there was a lot of crap laying around. might get him to throw in a bar for my 455rancher and 480.....and a gallon of two stroke oil....and some 7.99 screnches! lol


----------



## tbone75

Glued a jug on one 064 tonight.Maybe I can finish the first one tomorrow?


----------



## Jim Timber

Ran a tank through the baby echo after the cat-delete and retune. I like it!


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> he wants 200 for all of it....seems reasonable. but i know there are no runners. saw some good saws. couple stihls and some huskys even a 350 that looked to be all there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anybody sees anything they want or like, your more than welcome to chip in and ill send you whatever you want...like a group effort.
> 
> The biggest pain will be getting them all to the house. i dont have a truck.



Just my 2 cents, but if you got 10 working coils out of the deal and sold them for $20 each you've got your $200 investment back. Then anything else you sold would be gravy. Plus think of the possibility of carb swaps, parts trades, franken-saws, etc...


----------



## jimdad07

This is all you get until the thing is done and organized:









.


----------



## Jim Timber

Jim, you need to put some plastic under that steel roof or it'll drip on you from condensation.


----------



## jimdad07

Jim Timber said:


> Jim, you need to put some plastic under that steel roof or it'll drip on you from condensation.



I have insulation for it, there is a big cannon style stove going in there before winter. There will be r-21 in it. The attic ends will be sealed up on the inside also, there will be a hinged door on each one inside and out. That way I can open them in the summer when I am in there and suck the heat out of the place.


----------



## tbone75

Looking very good Jim! Very nice shop!!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Looking very good Jim! Very nice shop!!



Thanks John, been a labor of love all summer in between farm and work chores.


----------



## jimdad07

Nice to have another Jim on this thread, can't have to many Jims.


----------



## AU_K2500

diggers_dad said:


> Just my 2 cents, but if you got 10 working coils out of the deal and sold them for $20 each you've got your $200 investment back. Then anything else you sold would be gravy. Plus think of the possibility of carb swaps, parts trades, franken-saws, etc...



Yeah. And john brought up the good point that most times the pieces are worth more than the whole...so with a little work and a lot of patience and time I could make a profit


----------



## Jim Timber

The steel sweats when it's cold and the air temp rises in the morning. Insulation won't change that unless it's bonded to it (spray foam - HIGHLY recommended!), and your batts will fill up with water and will mold. This has nothing to do with heating it or not. I can show you sweaty rocks out on my land right now on a 80F day - they're deep enough to remain cool at the surface.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Nice to have another Jim on this thread, can't have to many Jims.



 :msp_razz: :help: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks John, been a labor of love all summer in between farm and work chores.



It will be worth it. Looks very nice. 

My moms Godfather had a Place on Wellsey Island. Know a guy up in Fine NY. Got a Contra bottom end from him. 

Darn nice country up there.


----------



## jimdad07

Jim Timber said:


> The steel sweats when it's cold and the air temp rises in the morning. Insulation won't change that unless it's bonded to it (spray foam - HIGHLY recommended!), and your batts will fill up with water and will mold. This has nothing to do with heating it or not. I can show you sweaty rocks out on my land right now on a 80F day - they're deep enough to remain cool at the surface.



I did not know that, we have four or five buildings with the same roof on them, we've never had a problem with them.
It would be great if I could afford spray foam, but unfortunately I have to work with what I have and that happens to be fiberglass. If you keep the air space under the metal to a minimum it shouldn't be a problem. With the r-21 there should be just under an inch of open space under the sheet metal for moisture to collect and that one inch will be ventilated by the ribs of the sheet metal which should take care of it, hopefully.


----------



## diggers_dad

Evening all. Is it my time of the month yet? I've been out in the 105° heat putting a new radiator in my pickup. Talk about fun! I think engineers who design engine compartments must have tiny hands, 'cause my meat-hooks don't fit in there very well at all. 

Looks like Mark hit a pretty good haul there and I see Jim's been busy on his shop. Makes me jealous. :msp_glare: John has been at his usual wheeling and dealing - 45 pounds of good saws heading from my basement up to Ohio. At least one of them is a Husky and the smell will be better around here when it's gone. I double-bagged it just to be safe. 

That Pioneer you're getting is a cherry, John. I hope you enjoy it. It looks complete and the paint is in great shape. It still had the "Holiday" sticker on it in excellent condition.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> It will be worth it. Looks very nice.
> 
> My moms Godfather had a Place on Wellsey Island. Know a guy up in Fine NY. Got a Contra bottom end from him.
> 
> Darn nice country up there.



I used to work construction up here in the islands, Wellesly was where I did most of my work wiring houses and all that good stuff. Still do quite a bit of side work over there. Nowadays I do mostly commercial work with HVAC and refrigeration. Small world.


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> I did not know that, we have four or five buildings with the same roof on them, we've never had a problem with them.
> It would be great if I could afford spray foam, but unfortunately I have to work with what I have and that happens to be fiberglass. If you keep the air space under the metal to a minimum it shouldn't be a problem. With the r-21 there should be just under an inch of open space under the sheet metal for moisture to collect and that one inch will be ventilated by the ribs of the sheet metal which should take care of it, hopefully.



I wonder if it depends on climate? We haven't had any problems like that with our metal roofs, but I do see it on concrete ceilings on cellars and basements a lot.


----------



## jimdad07

diggers_dad said:


> I wonder if it depends on climate? We haven't had any problems like that with our metal roofs, but I do see it on concrete ceilings on cellars and basements a lot.



The only time I ran into it was when there was a woodstove burning in one of the buildings in the winter and then it was like rain in there. I think where Jim is it gets pretty cold at night. Unfortunately up here where I am it doesn't get all that cold at night until the fall. It is good advice though and you can never over insulate no matter where you live.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Evening all. Is it my time of the month yet? I've been out in the 105° heat putting a new radiator in my pickup. Talk about fun! I think engineers who design engine compartments must have tiny hands, 'cause my meat-hooks don't fit in there very well at all.
> 
> Looks like Mark hit a pretty good haul there and I see Jim's been busy on his shop. Makes me jealous. :msp_glare: John has been at his usual wheeling and dealing - 45 pounds of good saws heading from my basement up to Ohio. At least one of them is a Husky and the smell will be better around here when it's gone. I double-bagged it just to be safe.
> 
> That Pioneer you're getting is a cherry, John. I hope you enjoy it. It looks complete and the paint is in great shape. It still had the "Holiday" sticker on it in excellent condition.



Thanks again Marc! I sure owe you big time! I owe everyone on here!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure help my CAD addiction !


----------



## tbone75

I have to do something about a storage shed for my saw pile I haven't got fixed yet! LOL I ran out of room about 50 saws ago! :help:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I have to do something about a storage shed for my saw pile I haven't got fixed yet! LOL I ran out of room about 50 saws ago! :help:



Sounds like you will be the next one to disappear for a little while to put up a new one. You could always invest on some pallets and a big azz tarp.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Sounds like you will be the next one to disappear for a little while to put up a new one. You could always invest on some pallets and a big azz tarp.



For now I just need to put up more shelves around the shop! That would be a good start. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> For now I just need to put up more shelves around the shop! That would be a good start. LOL



Stuff always looks better in piles on the floor, that's my motto. Of course it is very hard to accomplish anything in that kind of environment.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I used to work construction up here in the islands, Wellesly was where I did most of my work wiring houses and all that good stuff. Still do quite a bit of side work over there. Nowadays I do mostly commercial work with HVAC and refrigeration. Small world.



Darn small world. He was an electrician. We are talking 1940s, 50s, and 60s. 

That whole generation is gone now. Fishing with him for Northerns off his dock.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Darn small world. He was an electrician. We are talking 1940s, 50s, and 60s.
> 
> That whole generation is gone now. Fishing with him for Northerns off his dock.



That is pretty cool. I bet he did a lot of work over in TI park, I did quite a few over there that had last been done in the time frame that you are talking about. I may have redone some of the same places. That is a nice island over there with a lot of things to do in the great outdoors from deer hunting to fishing.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I have to do something about a storage shed for my saw pile I haven't got fixed yet! LOL I ran out of room about 50 saws ago! :help:



Let me know when you are gonna build. 

I'll run over, drink beer and build!!!

Retirement would kill me....


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Stuff always looks better in piles on the floor, that's my motto. Of course it is very hard to accomplish anything in that kind of environment.



I keep moving the piles to get a little room to work. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Let me know when you are gonna build.
> 
> I'll run over, drink beer and build!!!
> 
> Retirement would kill me....



Be careful what you say! May take you up on that! LOL


----------



## Jim Timber

Has more to do with relative humidity and an object's thermal mass. When the roof remains at or below the dew point, and the ambient temp rises above that, you get condensation. Your beer (hopefully isn't warm) being a perfect example of this.

All the pole barns I've been in, that didn't isolate the steel somehow, had nasty mold and water issues within the insulation. I'd hate to see that happen with yours.

I'll be putting pink poly foam down over osb under my steel, and I'll probably tape the seams too. Since we have twisters and straight line winds, the extra couple hundred in materials will result in a stronger building.


----------



## tbone75

Ron would tell you retirement is not retired! I seem to had more time when I worked?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Yeh !! and the weekend is mon - fri !!
> sat and sun dont go " out there " with all them people
> got the roads and stores to ourselves



Down here Ron, you can't drive thru Gettysburg from May to September. 

My favorite T shirt is"If this is tourist season......what is the bag limit?"


----------



## jimdad07

Jim Timber said:


> Has more to do with relative humidity and an object's thermal mass. When the roof remains at or below the dew point, and the ambient temp rises above that, you get condensation. Your beer (hopefully isn't warm) being a perfect example of this.
> 
> All the pole barns I've been in, that didn't isolate the steel somehow, had nasty mold and water issues within the insulation. I'd hate to see that happen with yours.
> 
> I'll be putting pink poly foam down over osb under my steel, and I'll probably tape the seams too. Since we have twisters and straight line winds, the extra couple hundred in materials will result in a stronger building.



I do understand all of that, I have put up a lot of buildings over the years. I was also raised by a science teacher, he made sure I had a good handle on heat transfer and all that good stuff. The problem usually occurs when warmer air from below meets the steel when it is cold, that is why we have the problem heating the buildings. As far as thermal mass, sheet metal does not have all that much and the condensation on the under side of it has never been much of an issue for us here unless the air below has been much warmer. Believe it or not I have a lot of experience with the subject, part of my job is dealing with issues of condensation, dew points and saturation points. Commercial refrigeration is a great place to pick up on this stuff as that is a big part of my job. The biggest thing to remember when dealing with condensation is to know that where cold air meets warm air water vapor will condense. If you can eliminate a good portion of that warm air meeting the cold air then you can help eliminate the condensation issues. The insulation I am using also has a vapor barrier on it which is also important.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ron would tell you retirement is not retired! I seem to had more time when I worked?



Well right now John I work 3:30pm to 4:00am Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Caregiver for parents that are 90&96. 

Makes it possible for them to stay at home. 

It is semi retirerment for me. Six of us in the plant instead of 250. Much nicer. 

The week is mine. 

To stop working on SOMETHING would be hell on earth. 

ADHD is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Well right now John I work 3:30pm to 4:00am Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Caregiver for parents that are 90&96.
> 
> Makes it possible for them to stay at home.
> 
> It is semi retirerment for me. Six of us in the plant instead of 250. Much nicer.
> 
> The week is mine.
> 
> To stop working on SOMETHING would be hell on earth.
> 
> ADHD is a terrible thing to waste.



I love ADHD...it gets many things done all at one time.


----------



## tbone75

Think I will try to sleep? Never know if I will or not? LOL Just take it as it comes. LOL Nice thing about being retired.I can take a nap when ever I want!  You guys have a good one!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Think I will try to sleep? Never know if I will or not? LOL Just take it as it comes. LOL Nice thing about being retired.I can take a nap when ever I want!  You guys have a good one!



Have a good night John, catch you on the flipside. I should go to bed myself, 5am comes way too quickly.


----------



## Jim Timber

Even unheated sheds here drip. If the air inside is cold, and it's sealed up, that puppy will make rain.


----------



## jimdad07

Jim Timber said:


> Even unheated sheds here drip. If the air inside is cold, and it's sealed up, that puppy will make rain.



You must have some wicked humidity where you live. What kind of temp swings do you have at night? We don't have that problem here, we really don't. Most of our shops and out buildings are made out of steel, walls and roofs and it has never been a problem. We have a rabbit barn that has been insulated with fiberglass for close to ten years and it has not been an issue.


----------



## Jim Timber

40 degrees isn't uncommon from day to night for several months spring/fall. We ain't "land of 10K lakes" because it's arid.


----------



## jimdad07

Jim Timber said:


> 40 degrees isn't uncommon from day to night for several months spring/fall. We ain't "land of 10K lakes" because it's arid.



Wow, no wonder you have moisture issues with your buildings. I have the St. Lawrence river about a mile away as the crow flies and Lake Ontario about 20 miles to the west of me and we don't have swings like that. Like I said there are times in the fall when we have some big swings but they are normally only about 10 to 20 degrees. You guys seem to get the heat waves pretty heavily too. We are usually looking at 70 to 80% relative humidity here except for a week or two in the summer when the temp gets crazy.


----------



## Jim Timber

Yeah, this summer has been brutal. 

Sept - Nov having daytime highs in the 70's and lows in the 30's makes bow hunting "interesting" at times. You go out mid afternoon in a t-shirt, and freeze your nuts off by last light when the fronts are moving. Out in my woods, the canopy is so dense, you don't get the benefit of the sun's warmth for the last two hours light either.

I still love it here. Normally, we'd have 2 weeks brutal cold, 2 weeks brutal heat, and 48 weeks of decent temps.


----------



## Cantdog

You Jims stop arguing now.....you're both right. Jim T brought up a very good and real issue. Metal roofs open on the inside can condense water temendously. It's nearly impossible to eleminate completely unless you do use spray in foam. However the trick is isolating the metal completely as possible from the inside heat as the temp differential is the cause and not really the ambient humidity. The roof surface must remain the same temp as the outside air which is best achieved allowing a moving layer of outside air to flow along the inside of the metal. In JimDs building I would install ridgid foam right up against the inside of the strapping with good fit and any seams/joints sealed with tape or minimally expanding foam with the idea being to form an insulated AIR TIGHT barrier. This foam, for practical purposes should be 1" thick. This will be some additional insulation but more importantly it will create a 99% vapor barrier with little or no air transfer from the heated inside to the cool roof deck. Then insulate over that with your 6" glass. Do not assume that the vapor barrier on the glass will do the job in this case...it won't. The 1" airspace between the strapping along with the ribbs in the metal should allow enough of an air flow under the metal to keep condensation to a minimal. The old sayin "You'll never know if you built it to rugged/good.....but you WILL know if you didn't build it rugged/good enough!!" will apply here......

Also open buildings, like barns etc. are much less likely to have these problems as they are unheated and the air moves freely on the underside of the metal, plus a drop here or there goes pretty much unoticed.

Good looking shop there Jim!!


----------



## Cantdog

OH Yeah I almost forgot............G'mornin ZZZZZZZZZLACKERZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> OH Yeah I almost forgot............G'mornin ZZZZZZZZZLACKERZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!




Morning.....glad SOMEONE is on duty. Now I can go to sleeeeppppppp......


----------



## dancan

I was going to rattle the cage at 4 but LP told me to go back to bed , so I did .


----------



## roncoinc

I'm retarded so i dont have to be in on time !!

Aug 1 coming up !! dancantday !!


----------



## tbone75

Just another slacker checking in.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas....still thinking about that pile o junk.....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I'm retarded so i dont have to be in on time !!
> 
> Aug 1 coming up !! dancantday !!



My luck will be another month of crutches  ..............................But I hope not :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas....still thinking about that pile o junk.....



Lots of junk in there! You will get your money back from parts,but it will take some work and time! Find a place that buys aluminum then strip all that off and get some money that way.Pays much better that way then scraping the whole thing too.Throw the left overs in that guys dumpster. LOL That would be a lot of work for a little money! If the jugs aren't scored on the whackers there easy fixes.But it could take a couple years or more to sell them all? Wouldn't take much to get your money back,just take some time to make any profit.And you have to store it too! I have no idea how well them parts sell on the bay? I am sure you would sell some of it. The saws are easy to sell,whackers and blowers I just don't know? I wouldn't put more than 5 bucks in a cheap whacker to sell for 30-40 bucks.The better ones a little more would be OK. You would make a little money,but it would take some time and work?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> My luck will be another month of crutches  ..............................But I hope not :msp_smile:



We all hope you get off them crutches! Just remember no more I want button!


----------



## tbone75

Think I will go put the first 064 together and fire it up! I hope? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> We all hope you get off them crutches! Just remember no more I want button!



I'd gladly give up the ''I Want'' button LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas....still thinking about that pile o junk.....



Keep thinking.................
stop by and let him know your still thinking,dont make a deal,just talk to him and let him know you will get back soon with a desicion.
as you talk you can mention how the wife is not pleased BUT you still want stuff to play with,etc..
scratch your head,shake your head,use some body language to show your indesicion.
be nice and pleasant,dont outright call it junk but maybe " jewels in the rough" 
next day see it it all appears so appealing to you ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Keep thinking.................
> stop by and let him know your still thinking,dont make a deal,just talk to him and let him know you will get back soon with a desicion.
> as you talk you can mention how the wife is not pleased BUT you still want stuff to play with,etc..
> scratch your head,shake your head,use some body language to show your indesicion.
> be nice and pleasant,dont outright call it junk but maybe " jewels in the rough"
> next day see it it all appears so appealing to you ?



Best to think real hard about that pile! Plus he may come down on the price if you do like Ron says! Or even offer a 100 and tell him you'll just have to trash most of it? And you will! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ran into a problem with the 064? I can turn it over by hand but not with the rope!My drill don't want to turn it over to check compression! 023 squish,just seems to have way to much compression? That one is going to sit a while?? Got a base gasket,but its a metal one? Don't have one on it right now.This is the one I swapped case halves on. Hope I don't have to tear it all the way apart again? Try the base gasket first to see what happens? But for now my back is killing me from pulling on that dang thing! LOL Going to get out the bigger drill to try and check compression first. :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Just thought I have that 266xp in a box.Wonder if the carb gasket is in there? Had that for a while now! Why haven't I fixed that yet? LOL Needs a top end or at least a piston?


----------



## sefh3

Hello everyone.
I've been fighting a respiratory infection for the past 4 days. Today is the first time I've been able to get out of bed. This has been a nasty infection.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I've been fighting a respiratory infection for the past 4 days. Today is the first time I've been able to get out of bed. This has been a nasty infection.



Wondering where you were hiding? Hope you get better soon!


----------



## sefh3

I'm about 60% right now. So I'm hoping maybe by tomorrow I'll be 80% better. I have this week off of work and I need to clean up the shop.


----------



## roncoinc

HOW many unfinished projects John ?? Hmm,, ??

Scott,you probly got stihliitosis,,had that awhile ago and may be coming back after i just unloaded my car


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> HOW many unfinished projects John ?? Hmm,, ??
> 
> Scott,you probly got stihliitosis,,had that awhile ago and may be coming back after i just unloaded my car



Slather slather slather.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HOW many unfinished projects John ?? Hmm,, ??
> 
> Scott,you probly got stihliitosis,,had that awhile ago and may be coming back after i just unloaded my car



Back up to 3 LOL I see lots of things I like in that pile!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Ron a saw is not unfinished if I never started on it! :hmm3grin2orange: How many in that pile do I get? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

If you want to talk project saws.That is another story.  I lost count again?? :msp_w00t:


----------



## PB

Hey Dan, still looking for a carpenters axe? Council Tool just started to make one and looks pretty nice and may be cheaper to get than the Husky version.

Council Tool, American Manufacturer of High Quality Hand Tools - Product Detail - 2.75# Broad Hatchet with 28" Curved Hickory Handle


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> HOW many unfinished projects John ?? Hmm,, ??
> 
> Scott,you probly got stihliitosis,,had that awhile ago and may be coming back after i just unloaded my car



Looks like a few nice projects in there. A few 028's in there. 

Stihlitosis ..... good one. I like that.


----------



## sefh3

John doesn't need any more projects saws. He has enough :msp_unsure:

So the 064 turns over by hand but not by the pull rope???? Do you have the correct flywheel and starter assembly?


----------



## jimdad07

Good afternoon peoples.


----------



## jimdad07

Jim Timber said:


> Yeah, this summer has been brutal.
> 
> Sept - Nov having daytime highs in the 70's and lows in the 30's makes bow hunting "interesting" at times. You go out mid afternoon in a t-shirt, and freeze your nuts off by last light when the fronts are moving. Out in my woods, the canopy is so dense, you don't get the benefit of the sun's warmth for the last two hours light either.
> 
> I still love it here. Normally, we'd have 2 weeks brutal cold, 2 weeks brutal heat, and 48 weeks of decent temps.



Good to see a fellow hunter in here, one month until goose opens and then early bow season opens up 27 days after goose starts. Been a dry year, usually makes a good hunting season for us. I hope we have a cold one this year, not a big fan of the heat. You are probably right about the building but I honestly can't buy the dow board this year and will have to make due with what I have, I put everything I had into what is there. Sounds like you will have a good one when you put yours up.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John doesn't need any more projects saws. He has enough :msp_unsure:
> 
> So the 064 turns over by hand but not by the pull rope???? Do you have the correct flywheel and starter assembly?



Same flywheel and starter I put on both of these? Could be the wrong flywheels? Guess I will look up the numbers.I have 3 flywheels 2 the same one just a bit different?


----------



## Fedaburger

sefh3 said:


> I'm about 60% right now. So I'm hoping maybe by tomorrow I'll be 80% better. I have this week off of work and I need to clean up the shop.



I know where your comin from I've had chronic Athsma since I was six and it ain't a joke. Hope u get better man. And I hope u don't smoke.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John doesn't need any more projects saws. He has enough :msp_unsure:
> 
> So the 064 turns over by hand but not by the pull rope???? Do you have the correct flywheel and starter assembly?



How can anyone ever have enough project saws??????????????????????????????????????????????? I would have them all done in 2 months if I try real hard! Then I would get sooooooo bored! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good afternoon peoples.



Jim? This time of day? And this month too? :msp_scared: :censored:


----------



## tbone75

Scott I only have 12 saws on the way right now! Taint nuff for me! You know I am a hoarder :msp_smile: Husky,Stihl,Echo and Pioneer! And a John Deere backpack blower! LOL


----------



## dancan

PB said:


> Hey Dan, still looking for a carpenters axe? Council Tool just started to make one and looks pretty nice and may be cheaper to get than the Husky version.
> 
> Council Tool, American Manufacturer of High Quality Hand Tools - Product Detail - 2.75# Broad Hatchet with 28" Curved Hickory Handle



Sure , go ahead , show me another axe that I have to add to the collection :msp_angry: ''Kent'' pattern I believe that one is called .



sefh3 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I've been fighting a respiratory infection for the past 4 days. Today is the first time I've been able to get out of bed. This has been a nasty infection.



Add another week of light duties , you over do it , you end up back in bed , ask my brother and one of my friends .


----------



## dancan

2 a day keeps the doctor away .


----------



## Jon1212

Howdy Fellas,
I am back to report that Disneyland may, or may not be the happiest place on earth. However it is one of the most expensive places. 

Sheesh! If I didn't know better, I would think it was a "Mickey Mouse" operation.........LOLing.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Howdy Fellas,
> I am back to report that Disneyland may, or may not be the happiest place on earth. However it is one of the most expensive places.
> 
> Sheesh! If I didn't know better, I would think it was a "Mickey Mouse" operation.........LOLing.



Been to the one in Fla twice. You better have a bank roll to go there! That I think it sucks!! :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Dan from the looks of them shavings,that knife is not sharp nuff? LOL Try doing it with about a 30 deg. angle first then go 25 deg for the finish edge. Some reason they seem to cut better that way? Some knives also stay sharper longer with a med stone? A little rougher edge works better on some?


----------



## tbone75

I thought you didn't like us no more :msp_sad: Never talk to us any more :msp_sad:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I thought you didn't like us no more :msp_sad: Never talk to us any more :msp_sad:



Are you talkin' to me?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Are you talkin' to me?



Yep! You peg leg left horse nad! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Yep! You peg leg left horse nad! :hmm3grin2orange:



"Vacation" last week in Laguna Beach, CA with the wife and the younger four of our six kids. We had a rental a half block off the beach, combined with two day "park hopper" passes to the land of Disney.
I'd like to have one day of the parking receipts from that place. $15 a day to park, or maybe the daily receipts for churro sales ($3.50 a pop).............


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> "Vacation" last week in Laguna Beach, CA with the wife and the younger four of our six kids. We had a rental a half block off the beach, combined with two day "park hopper" passes to the land of Disney.
> I'd like to have one day of the parking receipts from that place. $15 a day to park, or maybe the daily receipts for churro sales ($3.50 a pop).............



LEFT NAD !!!! 
how ya doin !! ??
missed your pointless humor 

jk..


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> "Vacation" last week in Laguna Beach, CA with the wife and the younger four of our six kids. We had a rental a half block off the beach, combined with two day "park hopper" passes to the land of Disney.
> I'd like to have one day of the parking receipts from that place. $15 a day to park, or maybe the daily receipts for churro sales ($3.50 a pop).............



Bet the kids loved that!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan from the looks of them shavings,that knife is not sharp nuff? LOL Try doing it with about a 30 deg. angle first then go 25 deg for the finish edge. Some reason they seem to cut better that way? Some knives also stay sharper longer with a med stone? A little rougher edge works better on some?



I've learnt that a dull scandie grind will out carve a knife with any hair shaving angle secondary bevel any day of the week .
Other than regrinding my #3 Grohmann , the 12.00$ Mora wins for carving .

BTW , You SUCK ! First you tell me to make my own handles for my hatchet so I do .
You neglected to tell me that round handles are terrible on axes because it wants to roll in your hand when you chop a piece of wood ..................So I had to make a second one :msp_angry:


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,,today has been an endless day of "happenings " i guess you could call it..

latest is i stopped by the meat store and decided to treat myself.
in this wx roadkill tends to spoil quickly so i thot i would get some fresh..
$8 for a steak !! 
fired up the grill,got it nice and hot ,,planing to sear both sides nice and turn down and finish slowly..
went out to put the fresh road kill on and fire out !!
had to replace tank and the wood chips and start over


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> LEFT NAD !!!!
> how ya doin !! ??
> missed your pointless humor
> 
> jk..



You are a true and dear friend Ron, your sentiments are returned ten fold.



tbone75 said:


> Bet the kids loved that!



My kids had an absolute blast all week, I really gave my ankle a good workout carrying my five year old son all the way out of the park while he slept on my shoulder.


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> You are a true and dear friend Ron, your sentiments are returned ten fold.
> 
> 
> 
> My kids had an absolute blast all week, I really gave my ankle a good workout carrying my five year old son all the way out of the park while he slept on my shoulder.




Yup, and you PAID good money for the privilege. Ain't life grand? Seriously, sometimes when I think about complaining about stuff like that I remember to count my blessings...I have children who are healthy and able to enjoy those things, I am able to be with them, I am able to carry them, I have money to go, etc... Good for you for taking the time to go and make some memories. The US of A would be a better place if we all did that more.


----------



## roncoinc

So i wacked up some more cheery cookies for the grill and starting over 

Dancantdothis,,this is what i use for hittin on cookies for the grill 









I imagine with a grinding wheel setup you could make the head into what you wanted.
handle is up to imagination.
got a friend with a grinding wheel setup,has four diff wheels all in a row spinning at the same time.


----------



## roncoinc

Whew !!1 shop STEENKS !!
cost of air fresher gone up too !!
i let just ONE of them stihls in the shop and it's awfull !!,,,
rest are under a tarp,,notice the grass is dead already !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey dan....you seriously want some trimmers?


----------



## dancan

I need a Stihl powerhead , whatcha' got ?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> So i wacked up some more cheery cookies for the grill and starting over
> 
> Dancantdothis,,this is what i use for hittin on cookies for the grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine with a grinding wheel setup you could make the head into what you wanted.
> handle is up to imagination.
> got a friend with a grinding wheel setup,has four diff wheels all in a row spinning at the same time.



I'd like to see a few pics of the grinder setup :msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'd like to see a few pics of the grinder setup :msp_smile:



Sorry,,Dancant now..
he's working about 10 miles from the candian border,,por sob


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey dan....you seriously want some trimmers?



He's looking for homelite,crapsman and poulan if you get any


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,more on the load of saws i got for free today..
not really free..
guy is down on his health and wants to start cleaning his stuff up.
so we sorta made a deal,fix some stuff ,,get some stuff..
anything needing major work is trash..
i get to figure out what is what..

first in line was a saw he wanted to keep.
stinky 290.
had to fix recoil,found four fins broken on flywheel,not a deal breaker.
mix down the carb and it fired off.
didnt run well but been sitting awhile so know carb kit is needed at least.
put it away,tagged,and looked on the shop deck and WHAT did i see ??
little round plastic thing with a rubber lip and a spring around it,,looked close and it said "stihl" on it !!
ok,pulled stinky back out and looked under clutch cover.
NOTHING there !! no clutch,,no NOTHING !!
could see the bearings !! wiggled the end of the shaft all over the place !! LOL !! 
so bad the seal fell out !!
put IT under the tarp to keep the stink out of the shop as it is DOA as it is..
then went on to a GOOD german saw 
to be continued............................................................................
six more to go...................


----------



## Jim Timber

Took the jonny in to have them tach my tune. I had it at 13,200 unloaded. 

Then razzed the guy who sold me the carb fired wild thing, and he asked if I wanted another one? Who am I to turn down a free saw... So he came out with the older 2375 version. This one runs too. Best of all, it doesn't need any replacement parts.


----------



## tbone75

My friends I have been buying wood from came over.His saw won't start LOL Poolin 4218 ! I think its just flooded,good spark and compression.


----------



## Jim Timber

This one wouldn't run more than a few turns til I dumped the gas and put fresh stuff in. I think I'm gonna clean it up and pawn it.


----------



## tbone75

What are the Dolmars your fixing Ron?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What are the Dolmars your fixing Ron?



My guess, a 116 and a 112.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> My guess, a 116 and a 112.



Durned smart axe canmedian !!!
ya got em in the wrong order tho !! LOl !
112 today 
oh,btw,,the other is supposed to be a 120 super but havent looked that close at that one..
now thats a GOOD eye pickin them out like that !! 
pick out the stihl super now ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Durned smart axe canmedian !!!
> ya got em in the wrong order tho !! LOl !
> 112 today
> oh,btw,,the other is supposed to be a 120 super but havent looked that close at that one..
> now thats a GOOD eye pickin them out like that !!
> pick out the stihl super now ??



Hard for me to tell a 116 from a 120 unless I can see a pict taken from the rear showing the back side of the airbox/airfilter area. Where you hiding the Super, one of the 028`s a Super?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hard for me to tell a 116 from a 120 unless I can see a pict taken from the rear showing the back side of the airbox/airfilter area. Where you hiding the Super, one of the 028`s a Super?



OK,,will let you go on the dolmar deal..
yes,one of the 028's is a super


----------



## sefh3

I'm betting that 028 is a super....


----------



## sefh3

I guess I'm too slow tonight.


----------



## tbone75

Looking through my pile of Dolmars I found a 119 in there.Seems like its suppose to be something else? Any way to tell besides the side covers?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looking through my pile of Dolmars I found a 119 in there.Seems like its suppose to be something else? Any way to tell besides the side covers?



The recoil is much rounder shaped and deeper than any other in that size frame.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> OK,,will let you go on the dolmar deal..
> yes,one of the 028's is a super



The diff is in the air filter screw


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The recoil is much rounder shaped and deeper than any other in that size frame.



When I got that one I am sure they said is was something other than a 119? Both covers say 119 on the? Maybe it is? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I'm betting that 028 is a super....



Stihlitosis does slow you down.
two 028's there Scott.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> When I got that one I am sure they said is was something other than a 119? Both covers say 119 on the? Maybe it is? LOL



Either stamped above the clutch cover or on a tag under the clutch cover.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The diff is in the air filter screw



Had one of them.Did the same thing you do,sent that sucker North! :hmm3grin2orange: He won't even use that thing! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,Jerry's got a 50/50 chance on the super..
i can see the diff in air filter screw 
scott, a guess ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Either stamped above the clutch cover or on a tag under the clutch cover.



OK now I will know fur sure! Thanks Pappy


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Had one of them.Did the same thing you do,sent that sucker North! :hmm3grin2orange: He won't even use that thing! LOL



Who would want to use a steal anyway ??


----------



## roncoinc

Time for a shower..
i hope soap and hot water can get this stihnk off !!


----------



## tbone75

Don't think the flywheel is the problem on this 064.My cordless drill won't turn it over either. LOL Gauge will go up to 150 then the drill won't go any more! Never had one it wouldn't turn over easy.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time for a shower..
> i hope soap and hot water can get this stihnk off !!



Thought I smelled something clear down here! :bad_smelly: Dirty Smurf! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thought I smelled something clear down here! :bad_smelly: Dirty Smurf! LOL



Hey !! you gonna find out associating with them steals affects you health wise AND adds to body oder ! look how i got sick and Scott too !!
and YOU aint been that well latelly either !!.
Dancant is laid up and Jerry aint his ussual mean self,,..
tellin ya,,them things AINT good fer ya !!
put em outside and control exposure to them and you will smell and feel a lot better 
look how Robin is,,PB healthy as his Hoss,no steels around them !!
see what i meen ??


----------



## roncoinc

Scott lucky he dont glow in the dark, ( maybe he does ? ) with all the stihliation ( like radiation) he is exposed to !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Scott lucky he dont glow in the dark, ( maybe he does ? ) with all the stihliation ( like radiation) he is exposed to !



I ran my Stihl 036 PRO all weekend, put close to 2.5 gals of mix through it and I feel fine, just worked 14 hrs today and still going...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I ran my Stihl 036 PRO all weekend, put close to 2.5 gals of mix through it and I feel fine, just worked 14 hrs today and still going...LOL



That Keith's has iodine in it I expect....holds the sickness off while being overexposed......speaking of overexposed...don't ferget to take lots of pics of those burners...


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I ran my Stihl 036 PRO all weekend, put close to 2.5 gals of mix through it and I feel fine, just worked 14 hrs today and still going...LOL



SEE what i meen !!! that proves it !! not normal !!
when the crash comes it will come down hard !!
better start weaning yourself off of it while you can 

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.................... thinks it's time,for normal people


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That Keith's has iodine in it I expect....holds the sickness off while being overexposed......speaking of overexposed...don't ferget to take lots of pics of those burners...



I will take plenty of picts but I have to be very careful of taking picts of participants, I need their permission to take their picts unless they are in a group setting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> SEE what i meen !!! that proves it !! not normal !!
> when the crash comes it will come down hard !!
> better start weaning yourself off of it while you can
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.................... thinks it's time,for normal people



Too late, been running them since 1990 as my main cutting saws. Sometimes run them 10-12 hours a day, not so much lately as too many processors are harvesting the woods nowadays.


----------



## jimdad07

You know, if Mary gets out of parting these suckers out, I might have as many projects as John. A lot of them are yellow though, and I don't like those. There are a couple of older Stihls too, may be able to build one or two. Not sure yet, we'll see what happens.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> SEE what i meen !!! that proves it !! not normal !!
> when the crash comes it will come down hard !!
> better start weaning yourself off of it while you can
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.................... thinks it's time,for normal people



Poor fellow, mind meanders around quite a few bends, like a good trout stream.


----------



## Stihl 041S

diggers_dad said:


> Just my 2 cents, but if you got 10 working coils out of the deal and sold them for $20 each you've got your $200 investment back. Then anything else you sold would be gravy. Plus think of the possibility of carb swaps, parts trades, franken-saws, etc...





pioneerguy600 said:


> Too late, been running them since 1990 as my main cutting saws. Sometimes run them 10-12 hours a day, not so much lately as too many processors are harvesting the woods nowadays.




Never had any trouble. Ron must be some kind of Bubble Boy. Never built up immunity by eating dirt as a toddler. He musta got vaccinated for Husky Sachs and Such .....


----------



## tbone75

Fell asleep for a bit now I am back up again :bang: Guess I will try again?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Fell asleep for a bit now I am back up again :bang: Guess I will try again?



Your 064 is a puzzle....

Usually end up something TOO obvious. Left your wedding band in there. 

Or a rent in the time-space continuum...

Better start with the first option.


----------



## Jim Timber

Damn, I wondered why that saw wouldn't turn over and my wife was pissed at the same time... :bang:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jim Timber said:


> Damn, I wondered why that saw wouldn't turn over and my wife was pissed at the same time... :bang:



Touché!!!!!


Now THAT'S FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## Jim Timber

I'll be here all week. 

I usually leave the ring on the night stand when I get into my grubbies. Not always, but usually.


----------



## roncoinc

Dozer Dan stihl dozing ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Dozer Dan stihl dozing ??



Apparently so...that ol' Atlantic Time Zoner......


----------



## tbone75

The slug is up before Dan again!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Your 064 is a puzzle....
> 
> Usually end up something TOO obvious. Left your wedding band in there.
> 
> Or a rent in the time-space continuum...
> 
> Better start with the first option.



Stihl got the band. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Atlantic Time Zzlacker


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The slug is up before Dan again!



I dunno who setting records here,you for early or Dancant for late ?


----------



## tbone75

Got another blower just like the one I need to fix off flea bay with a bad top end.That is the only way to fix the one that was ran over. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dunno who setting records here,you for early or Dancant for late ?



I have been up early a lot lately?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got another blower just like the one I need to fix off flea bay with a bad top end.That is the only way to fix the one that was ran over. LOL



Blower ??
oh,that eeko one ?


----------



## tbone75

Dan is liking this sleeping in thing! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Blower ??
> oh,that eeko one ?



Yep got the one on the bay for 90.00.Lots cheaper than the parts it needs!


----------



## roncoinc

Forgot to relate some of the interesting happenings yestday.
the guy i got the load of saws from i met at a small engine shop.
place is an authorised service center for Ryobi.
i had a li-ion less than a year old go bad and the place is local so i stopped in.
nothing but a two car garage he did have some saws and i asked about them while the other guy was there.
he didnt have any to part with but the other guy said he had some so i went to his place and thats how i got the saws.


----------



## roncoinc

While at the Ryobi garage talking saws i showed him some places on the internet to get cheap parts,he liked that.
then he filled me in on my batery warranty..
yes,three years covered BUT if i had registered everything within 90 days i could have had a lifetime warranty !! 
in the fine print..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Forgot to relate some of the interesting happenings yestday.
> the guy i got the load of saws from i met at a small engine shop.
> place is an authorised service center for Ryobi.
> i had a li-ion less than a year old go bad and the place is local so i stopped in.
> nothing but a two car garage he did have some saws and i asked about them while the other guy was there.
> he didnt have any to part with but the other guy said he had some so i went to his place and thats how i got the saws.



What is that other Steal in there? I know the 028s and the 290.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What is that other Steal in there? I know the 028s and the 290.



025 ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> While at the Ryobi garage talking saws i showed him some places on the internet to get cheap parts,he liked that.
> then he filled me in on my batery warranty..
> yes,three years covered BUT if i had registered everything within 90 days i could have had a lifetime warranty !!
> in the fine print..



Guess it pays to read the fine print sometimes?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 025 ??



Be my guess? I got parts if you need them for a 025! Everything but the filter cover.


----------



## roncoinc

a few times this spring and summer has been a guy stopping by for home owner saw parts.
little things like AV mounts and handlebars etc.
while at the Ryobi garage i remembered he said he lived around where i was at so i pulled his card out of my wallet .. he was 1/2 mi down the road.
HOLY CHIT !!!!!! i never seen so much stuff in one place !!!
not much at all for saw stuff tho.
he needed a bar mount stud for a red top handle homie,i told him he could have a whole saw if he came and got it.
after talking shop i mentioned the price of tractor batteries and how i needed one,he pulled one off the shelve and gave it to me.
told him i needed a 8hp briggs for a water pump,pulled one of the shelve and gave it to me.
more talking,snowblower engines,yup,etc.. he said bring a truck and he will load me up !! LOL !!
thats THREE interesting people,places and good contacts in ONE day


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> ...... healthy as his Hoss,no steels around them !!
> see what i meen ??



I'll keep all my body parts and run my Stihls instead of one of them nutless HossKez .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> a few times this spring and summer has been a guy stopping by for home owner saw parts.
> little things like AV mounts and handlebars etc.
> while at the Ryobi garage i remembered he said he lived around where i was at so i pulled his card out of my wallet .. he was 1/2 mi down the road.
> HOLY CHIT !!!!!! i never seen so much stuff in one place !!!
> not much at all for saw stuff tho.
> he needed a bar mount stud for a red top handle homie,i told him he could have a whole saw if he came and got it.
> after talking shop i mentioned the price of tractor batteries and how i needed one,he pulled one off the shelve and gave it to me.
> told him i needed a 8hp briggs for a water pump,pulled one of the shelve and gave it to me.
> more talking,snowblower engines,yup,etc.. he said bring a truck and he will load me up !! LOL !!
> thats THREE interesting people,places and good contacts in ONE day



Think you should have made a few more stops! LOL That was a great day!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll keep all my body parts and run my Stihls instead of one of them nutless HossKez .



You better start getting up early! Back to work for you real soon! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'll keep all my body parts and run my Stihls instead of one of them nutless HossKez .



That pillow must have put up a heck of a fight this mornin to keep you down this late !!
good to see your in your ussuall good mood 

Danmaydosumthin day tomorrow !!


----------



## tbone75

Sure hope they let you loose Dan!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll keep all my body parts and run my Stihls instead of one of them nutless HossKez .



You sure got enough of them Huskys !


----------



## tbone75

Time for a couple laps around the yard! Mornings just plain suck for me! I hurt the worst soon as I get out of that bed?


----------



## tbone75

A little better now! May be able to tear something up soon? LOL Got to start cleaning out the basement by the stove soon.I pile a cord or so of wood in there to start the winter. Right now its full of saws and empty boxes,plus a little other junk. LOL


----------



## dancan

I wuz up at 4 to wake the wife up to throw that daum cat out , by the time I fell back asleep it was time to get up but don't worry , if the doc says Dancan I'm ready to be back on schedule , poor ole LP is all confused by himself in early in the am .
Mmmmm coffee .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> A little better now! May be able to tear something up soon? LOL Got to start cleaning out the basement by the stove soon.I pile a cord or so of wood in there to start the winter. Right now its full of saws and empty boxes,plus a little other junk. LOL



I been thinking about that too.
need to buy some heating oil or diesel for the shop furnace.
want some more for the house too,when below zero and wind blowing nice to turn on the hot air funace and have it blow around the house.
good to have so i can go someplace for a couple of days too.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I wuz up at 4 to wake the wife up to throw that daum cat out , by the time I fell back asleep it was time to get up but don't worry , if the doc says Dancan I'm ready to be back on schedule , poor ole LP is all confused by himself in early in the am .
> Mmmmm coffee .



Just don't be running through the woods with live saws again! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I been thinking about that too.
> need to buy some heating oil or diesel for the shop furnace.
> want some more for the house too,when below zero and wind blowing nice to turn on the hot air funace and have it blow around the house.
> good to have so i can go someplace for a couple of days too.



I have propane for back up.The stove in the basement isn't enough to heat the whole house most of the winter.Just helps a lot,need a bigger one! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron you could always come down here for a visit! Everyone else in here is welcome too!


----------



## tbone75

My 570 will be here this afternoon! When ever the oops dude shows up? LOL 3-4 pm usually.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My 570 will be here this afternoon! When ever the oops dude shows up? LOL 3-4 pm usually.



570 ? 
new ?
used ?
project ?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Ron you could always come down here for a visit! Everyone else in here is welcome too!



really!? well i guess Ohio is on the way to NH and Maine....i tell you what, if you sweeten the deal with some stuff, i might bring you back a cooler full of lobsta....IF i have room after making my rounds in NH.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> really!? well i guess Ohio is on the way to NH and Maine....i tell you what, if you sweeten the deal with some stuff, i might bring you back a cooler full of lobsta....IF i have room after making my rounds in NH.



I got room to turn an 18 wheeler around !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 570 ?
> new ?
> used ?
> project ?



Box full of parts. LOL Suppose to be all there? Not sure what it needs to run?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> really!? well i guess Ohio is on the way to NH and Maine....i tell you what, if you sweeten the deal with some stuff, i might bring you back a cooler full of lobsta....IF i have room after making my rounds in NH.



I am sure I have something to trade for lobster? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Trying to get 2 more 570s to make 2 out of 3 ! But 2 slow pokes have them. LOL One is a 575 with a good top end.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Box full of parts. LOL Suppose to be all there? Not sure what it needs to run?



Ebay ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ebay ??



Yep ! AS keeps freezing up on me?


----------



## dancan

I'm finding AS slug paced at times , don't know how you'd notice it on dialup :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm finding AS slug paced at times , don't know how you'd notice it on dialup :msp_tongue:



:msp_razz:


----------



## sefh3

Thank goodness I took the whole week off of work. This Stihlolitos is stihl lingering. Maybe I need to go to the shop and work on some Stihls to get over this.


----------



## sefh3

I need to go check on evilbay for a bit. I'm out of project saws so I'll see what's over there.


----------



## sefh3

John, Did the bearings feel good in the 064? Will it turn over but build too much compression?


----------



## roncoinc

OH !! MY BERRIES !! 
wonderfull blackberries just coming nice and ripe and the bears got there first ! :mad2:
about 100 feet from my house too


----------



## sefh3

Trapper John needs to come out there and help you with those bears!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John, Did the bearings feel good in the 064? Will it turn over but build too much compression?



Bearings were real good.Just to much compression I guess?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH !! MY BERRIES !!
> wonderfull blackberries just coming nice and ripe and the bears got there first ! :mad2:
> about 100 feet from my house too



Berries are about done here.Stihl got lots in the freezer! Bears I don't like! Not that close any way! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Trapper John needs to come out there and help you with those bears!!!!!



12 gauge Slug ! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> I need a Stihl powerhead , whatcha' got ?



If you stihl need one let me know. I have one in the shop but don't remember what model.

dd


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady just brought me another project! Another Stihl LOL A 046 in many pieces! :msp_thumbup: Still got the Husky coming today too! :msp_thumbsup: Still got 10 more to come! LOL Oops forgot the silver Dolmar!


----------



## tbone75

Thought I was going to slow down on projects?? Found to many bargains I guess? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

There is only 4 or 5 projects in that pile,rest are parts saws.


----------



## tbone75

Tore the MS250 back apart to change the piston.Didn't need to!! Took that jug off a MS250,its a 025 jug new piston don't fit :bang: So now why won't it stay running?2 different carbs so must be something else? New fuel filter? Stihl not having any fun!! I need a Husky to work on!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Only thing I can think of is check the impulse fuel lines and boot again?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Tore the MS250 back apart to change the piston.Didn't need to!! Took that jug off a MS250,its a 025 jug new piston don't fit :bang: So now why won't it stay running?2 different carbs so must be something else? New fuel filter? Stihl not having any fun!! I need a Husky to work on!! :hmm3grin2orange:



The answer to that my friend, lies in the manufacturers name.............:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Checked that flywheel on the 064,its the right one. Base gasket time I guess?


----------



## dancan

diggers_dad said:


> If you stihl need one let me know. I have one in the shop but don't remember what model.
> 
> dd



I'll look at the trimmer later this week to see what burnt up .
Thanks !

John , are you getting weaker or something ? Firstly , you can't pull over an 064 and now you can't start on 025 .............:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll look at the trimmer later this week to see what burnt up .
> Thanks !
> 
> John , are you getting weaker or something ? Firstly , you can't pull over an 064 and now you can't start on 025 .............:hmm3grin2orange:



Stihlitis ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Looks like I need a brake handle,clutch cover and maybe the little break parts and band for this 046.Everything else is good to go! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

My 570 HUSKY will be here soon! Them stihls can go back in a box! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Bearings were real good.Just to much compression I guess?



Well without a spark plug it aren't compression. 

Unless you're compressing aluminum. 

You did try without the plug.........


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well without a spark plug it aren't compression.
> 
> Unless you're compressing aluminum.
> 
> You did try without the plug.........



Yep! Turns over nice and easy? LOL Squish is .023.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yep! Turns over nice and easy? LOL Squish is .023.



Well then, no problem!!! 


It's impossible!!!!

1st rule of trouble shooting:
If it just happened. It is possible.......


Only one Stihl plug.......

Compression......


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm , you got




arms ?


----------



## tbone75

My 570 just got here!


----------



## tbone75

Opps opened the bottom! LOL More later


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmmm , you got
> 
> 
> 
> arms ?



Got sauce?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Tore the MS250 back apart to change the piston.Didn't need to!! Took that jug off a MS250,its a 025 jug new piston don't fit :bang: So now why won't it stay running?2 different carbs so must be something else? New fuel filter? Stihl not having any fun!! I need a Husky to work on!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Check the nipple on the cylinder where the impulse line connects. I have seen them come loose or full of junk. I would replace the line or use another one to assure that's not the issue with it.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Opps opened the bottom! LOL More later



Don't smell up the place with pics like THAT!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Mail lady just brought me another project! Another Stihl LOL A 046 in many pieces! :msp_thumbup: Still got the Husky coming today too! :msp_thumbsup: Still got 10 more to come! LOL Oops forgot the silver Dolmar!



You been searching Ebay late at night??????


----------



## tbone75

I better get busy before the OL gets home and starts pushing her "I want button" :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hmmmm , you got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arms ?



I'm starting to do more saws now....

Are OSHA/idiot not approved electric starting setups still in vogue??

Buddy with a bad shoulder set one up. 

You have an electric motor on a seesaw. Balanced so the belt is loose. 

Other pulley is rigid mount. 

A weak spring to keep the axel wrapped so the hook is kept near the axel

The hook on the end of the cord is a piece of sheet metal. Bent to take the starter handle. 

Bungee cord the saw down. Big saw/big bungee. Little saw/little bungee. 
Strap is sort of a no-no. The bungee is like a fuse. 

A handle on the bottom if the motor is pulled down. 
Belt tightens, axel turns, handle pulls shoulder saved. 

Takes a little body English. Just s short yank on the pivot. 

Are these common??

Only installed in an idiot/slinky free zone. 

Wish I knew how to post a picture. Better at mechanical than computer.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm starting to do more saws now....
> 
> Are OSHA/idiot not approved electric starting setups still in vogue??
> 
> Buddy with a bad shoulder set one up.
> 
> You have an electric motor on a seesaw. Balanced so the belt is loose.
> 
> Other pulley is rigid mount.
> 
> A weak spring to keep the axel wrapped so the hook is kept near the axel
> 
> The hook on the end of the cord is a piece of sheet metal. Bent to take the starter handle.
> 
> Bungee cord the saw down. Big saw/big bungee. Little saw/little bungee.
> Strap is sort of a no-no. The bungee is like a fuse.
> 
> A handle on the bottom if the motor is pulled down.
> Belt tightens, axel turns, handle pulls shoulder saved.
> 
> Takes a little body English. Just s short yank on the pivot.
> 
> Are these common??
> 
> Only installed in an idiot/slinky free zone.
> 
> Wish I knew how to post a picture. Better at mechanical than computer.



We got to have a pic of that set up! :msp_confused: :msp_ohmy: :waaaht: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> We got to have a pic of that set up! :msp_confused: :msp_ohmy: :waaaht: :hmm3grin2orange:



The pics were on a CD. Then I found out the cup holder on my computer was really .......well we won't go into that. 

I'll draw it, take a picture, you will sent me an email address, I'll send it to you, and you can post it. 

Guess I DO know how to post a picture. 

I'll have to make a road trip to take a picture. 

I'll try to do a build soon. Can't promise for a while.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> We got to have a pic of that set up! :msp_confused: :msp_ohmy: :waaaht: :hmm3grin2orange:



And I take it it is not common knowledge?


----------



## Cantdog

John are you sure you don't have to much oil in the cyl from assembly????

The other thing (and this gonna sound whacky perhaps) is do you have the bar on it?? Fresh, large displacement and rather high compression saws can be nearly impossible to pull over sometimes without the bar on...it provides the counter balance you need when trying to start so the energy goes to the starter rather than trying to flip the saw over in your hands...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> John are you sure you don't have to much oil in the cyl from assembly????
> 
> The other thing (and this gonna sound whacky perhaps) is do you have the bar on it?? Fresh, large displacement and rather high compression saws can be nearly impossible to pull over sometimes without the bar on...it provides the counter balance you need when trying to start so the energy goes to the starter rather than trying to flip the saw over in your hands...



Dam!! Laws of Physics!!

Speeding is a rule. Gravity is a law.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John are you sure you don't have to much oil in the cyl from assembly????
> 
> The other thing (and this gonna sound whacky perhaps) is do you have the bar on it?? Fresh, large displacement and rather high compression saws can be nearly impossible to pull over sometimes without the bar on...it provides the counter balance you need when trying to start so the energy goes to the starter rather than trying to flip the saw over in your hands...



Only a little oil.No bar on it? I can give that a shot? Thanks Robin!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And I take it it is not common knowledge?



Nothing I ever heard of or seen?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam!! Laws of Physics!!
> 
> Speeding is a rule. Gravity is a law.



Gravity? Is that why I fall down a lot? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got to go check out this 570? Could be ugly? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Worth a shot john...the 61/268XP in my sig was that way....could NOT pull it through more than one compression stroke to a pull on the bench...took it all apart checked the squish again...cleaned every bit of oil off and just lightly put a film on the piston skirts and cyl walls..put it all back to gether and it was just the same..1 pop no more????? I put the 20" Carlton bar on it and then could drop start it no problem..even that little bit of oil was an issue too but as soon as it started that went away!!


----------



## tbone75

I put a 1/2" drill on the 064.Only has 150 compression???? So tore it all down again! LOL Stihl can't find a dang thing wrong any where? Now I am going to put that jug and piston on the other one! Its in better shape,looking any way. LOL Maybe tomorrow I can try it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

The 570 is a 2009 model,been well used LOL Jug is good,no piston,oil pump,few screws,clutch,brake parts,air filter,trigger and ?? LOL Looks like something hit the top of the jug? It will clean up ok I think.


----------



## tbone75

Had this pair of little PITAs in the back yard yesterday. LOL


----------



## dancan

Your 2 field rats sure travel fast , I just finished dragging the dog in from barking at them in my back yard .

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=246893&d=1343776378

It was all I could do to haul her in LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Had this pair of little PITAs in the back yard yesterday. LOL



Yep, they will be tasty later this fall....LOL


----------



## dancan

Ok , I need you guys to lend me what cash you can , I'm serious because when I go see the doc tomorrow I want to have a fist full of dollars in case I have to bribe my crutches away .
And don't tell the wife I was practising with a cane while she was out today Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Had this pair of little PITAs in the back yard yesterday. LOL



If you ever managed an orchad.....

Those are called TARGETS. 

Wake up in the morning. On the porch. Peeing with one hand, drinking coffee with the other. You see 20 or more. Up to 5 bushel a tree lost on the old full size trees. 

They trim smaller trees for you. ;-))


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Ok , I need you guys to lend me what cash you can , I'm serious because when I go see the doc tomorrow I want to have a fist full of dollars in case I have to bribe my crutches away .
> And don't tell the wife I was practising with a cane while she was out today Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh




Maybe try the picture of his sister with the Coca-Cola salesman under the bleachers. 







Worked last time.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> If you ever managed an orchad.....
> 
> Those are called TARGETS.
> 
> Wake up in the morning. On the porch. Peeing with one hand, drinking coffee with the other. You see 20 or more. Up to 5 bushel a tree lost on the old full size trees.
> 
> They trim smaller trees for you. ;-))



They eat everything in sight!


----------



## tbone75

Where is all the slackers? #1 slacker is here! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Slackin along here.......broke a rear spring in my truck today....over loaded I guess.....I had 2 sheets of cardboard with full scale drawings of a cabinet to show a client and three 4X6 blocks about 16" long to keep the cardboard from flying away in back...didn't hit anything...no potholes..nuthin....was going to start that cabinet tomorrow but it looks like I'll be headed to Bangor to get a new spring, u-bolts and shackle bolts first thing in the morning and tearing into it in the afternoon....joy....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Slackin along here.......broke a rear spring in my truck today....over loaded I guess.....I had 2 sheets of cardboard with full scale drawings of a cabinet to show a client and three 4X6 blocks about 16" long to keep the cardboard from flying away in back...didn't hit anything...no potholes..nuthin....was going to start that cabinet tomorrow but it looks like I'll be headed to Bangor to get a new spring, u-bolts and shackle bolts first thing in the morning and tearing into it in the afternoon....joy....



Can't say I ever enjoyed working on leaf or coil springs,car or truck! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

570 pics. A little ugly. LOL Looks like something hit the top inside.Didn't hurt nothing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

An empty truck will break a leaf spring more easily/often than a loaded truck will.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> An empty truck will break a leaf spring more easily/often than a loaded truck will.



Yep it seems it's also a very common problem on the newer Chevy 1/2 tons....only have three leaves..bottom one is a heavy overload.....middle one always breaks.....just as cheep to buy the whole spring american aftermarket as it is to go to GM for just the middle one.....besides I wasn't light...I had two sheets of paper on....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

My half tons all broke rear leafs when empty but my 3/4 tons with 6 leaves + the main leaf have never broken a spring.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> 570 pics. A little ugly. LOL Looks like something hit the top inside.Didn't hurt nothing.



Those look like the imprints of needle bearings John.....how are the upper and lower rod bearings??


----------



## tbone75

You ready for the sand dunes Jerry?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Those look like the imprints of needle bearings John.....how are the upper and lower rod bearings??



I didn't get the piston bearing or piston.But the rest seem fine? Tight and smooth.But I think I better check real close!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You ready for the sand dunes Jerry?



Getting there, still got some stuff to get done but get a little done each day.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Getting there, still got some stuff to get done but get a little done each day.



If I knew what to look for I may see you on the boob tube? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If I knew what to look for I may see you on the boob tube? LOL



LOL, You will have to wait until after the event to see my getup...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> My half tons all broke rear leafs when empty but my 3/4 tons with 6 leaves + the main leaf have never broken a spring.



My last 1/2 ton GM was a 1968 GMC...can't remember how many leaves that had 5 or 6...I carried some unmerciful loads on that truck and never broke any springs. I used to bring home a full cord of hardwood to a trip on that truck...that's what 6000 lbs +-....going up North Penobscot Hill I'd haul her down in second gear (4spd) right to the pin...tires screechin on the flatbed every bump!! Damn good truck..drove that to AZ and back with the panhead in the back twice too......paid $125.00 for it with 59,000 miles...drove it 14 yrs......Have no idea how many rear u-joints I put in it on Sunday mornin..probably a bushel or so..I was young....and perhaps abusive....


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL, You will have to wait until after the event to see my getup...LOL



Was that Burning Man?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL, You will have to wait until after the event to see my getup...LOL



:msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> My last 1/2 ton GM was a 1968 GMC...can't remember how many leaves that had 5 or 6...I carried some unmerciful loads on that truck and never broke any springs. I used to bring home a full cord of hardwood to a trip on that truck...that's what 6000 lbs +-....going up North Penobscot Hill I'd haul her down in second gear (4spd) right to the pin...tires screechin on the flatbed every bump!! Damn good truck..drove that to AZ and back with the panhead in the back twice too......paid $125.00 for it with 59,000 miles...drove it 14 yrs......Have no idea how many rear u-joints I put in it on Sunday mornin..probably a bushel or so..I was young....and perhaps abusive....



Them old Chevy`s /GMC`s were tough old trucks. I had a 64 Longhorn for 15 years, got it when I was 14 and got my drivers liscense in it. 292 four speed std with posi rear. Sold it to buy a bike, I had another 64 with a 350 five speed geardrive transfer case , 7" lift running 1200-20" tires and rims. Those old trucks worked real hard for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Was that Burning Man?



Is Burning Man.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Was that Burning Man?



Will be! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> My last 1/2 ton GM was a 1968 GMC...can't remember how many leaves that had 5 or 6...I carried some unmerciful loads on that truck and never broke any springs. I used to bring home a full cord of hardwood to a trip on that truck...that's what 6000 lbs +-....going up North Penobscot Hill I'd haul her down in second gear (4spd) right to the pin...tires screechin on the flatbed every bump!! Damn good truck..drove that to AZ and back with the panhead in the back twice too......paid $125.00 for it with 59,000 miles...drove it 14 yrs......Have no idea how many rear u-joints I put in it on Sunday mornin..probably a bushel or so..I was young....and perhaps abusive....




I had a 68 Chevy Panel Delivery. Three on the tree. Put in a small journal 327. Coil springs front and rear. 

The kid and I went cross country from Ca to Chicago to see SRV. Went to BC several times with trips to Bonneville. LOTS of trips to the desert. Glamis ....
Well I had a lot of good times. My daughter learned to drive standard in that Ol beast when she was 10. 

Some flashbacks are good. ;-))


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is Burning Man.



Damn. It is a supposed to be a hoot. 

Like Easter or Thanksgiving at Glamis. 

Have to be there.


----------



## PB

Speaking of leaf springs, the only one I ever broke (in my very long life) was on a 1994 S10. I REALLY thought that it would handle chasing heifers (bovine not French Canadian women) and trying to jump a creek. If the General Lee could do it, so could General Lee!!





(too much beer tonight so things might get weird)


----------



## AU_K2500

evening fellas


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them old Chevy`s /GMC`s were tough old trucks. I had a 64 Longhorn for 15 years, got it when I was 14 and got my drivers liscense in it. 292 four speed std with posi rear. Sold it to buy a bike, I had another 64 with a 350 five speed geardrive transfer case , 7" lift running 1200-20" tires and rims. Those old trucks worked real hard for me.



That 68 was a heavy half 2 WD and came with a 250 3 on the tree which I ran for quite awhile but due to rust I changed the cab out for a 67 Chevy cab........then a 69 front clip...then the four spd and cross members and drive shafts for a V8 setup then a sweet little 283, dbbl hump heads, cam, 4bbl, ramshorn manifolds and dual ex...just to the back of the cab, truck style...wooden dove tailed and mortice and tenon flatbed....I loved that truck.....LOL I put chains on it and yarded 10 cord of wood out a tote road 1/2 cord to a trip to pay for the metalic smoke black paint job. I also remade one of those diamond plate step-n-tow rear bumpers for my front bumper...worked great for moving boat trailers around.....also a good place to stand when working on the motor....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> evening fellas



Hi Mark


----------



## AU_K2500

evening john. 

youll be happy to know im still planning on getting that pile of junk....if hell work with me on price.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> evening john.
> 
> youll be happy to know im still planning on getting that pile of junk....if hell work with me on price.



Good! Maybe I can trade you out of something? LOL


----------



## PB

So there i ws walking through calcutta. this old indina lady walks up and asks if i have every ridden an elephant. I said 'no, but it might be fun' and she took me to some back ally to this black door. She tells me to knock 3 times and yell my favorite color. I thought this was weird but I wasn't sure if it was just a different culture, so I went with it. I knocked 3 times and yelled 'green' and the door slowly opened. I walked thougt a courtyard, following the signs that said 'elephant rides' until I got to the gate. The man asked me for 40 rupees and said that I had 30 minutes. I walked through the gate and there sat the biggest women I have ever seen. She said 'hop aboard' and i thought she looked familiar and when I asked she said she had given birht to some midget in MO and fled the country because of shame. She said the money wasn't bad but she had to give rides to about 40 men a day. I just turned around and walked out.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> So there i ws walking through calcutta. this old indina lady walks up and asks if i have every ridden an elephant. I said 'no, but it might be fun' and she took me to some back ally to this black door. She tells me to knock 3 times and yell my favorite color. I thought this was weird but I wasn't sure if it was just a different culture, so I went with it. I knocked 3 times and yelled 'green' and the door slowly opened. I walked thougt a courtyard, following the signs that said 'elephant rides' until I got to the gate. The man asked me for 40 rupees and said that I had 30 minutes. I walked through the gate and there sat the biggest women I have ever seen. She said 'hop aboard' and i thought she looked familiar and when I asked she said she had given birht to some midget in MO and fled the country because of shame. She said the money wasn't bad but she had to give rides to about 40 men a day. I just turned around and walked out.



Yep! Lots of beer :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PB

You know you grew up in a dairy town when you walk into the grocery store and it isn't uncommon to see teenage boys with 4 quarter size hickies on their foreheads.


----------



## Cantdog

HeHeHe....did ya get ya money back from the old man????? I meen ya didn't take the ride and all.....haven't seen the midgit around much...too bad he's missing it....


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> HeHeHe....did ya get ya money back from the old man????? I meen ya didn't take the ride and all.....haven't seen the midgit around much...too bad he's missing it....



I hope he isn't taking an elephant ride in Calcutta. 


Ran out of beer. Into the 12 year old Scotch now.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> I hope he isn't taking an elephant ride in Calcutta.
> 
> 
> Ran out of beer. Into the 12 year old Scotch now.



I was headed for the hay ...but I might stay up a tad longer!!!!


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> I hope he isn't taking an elephant ride in Calcutta.
> 
> 
> Ran out of beer. Into the 12 year old Scotch now.



Tried Scotch once.Haven't touched it since! I was 16 LOL Drank 1/3 of the bottle!


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> I was headed for the hay ...but I might stay up a tad longer!!!!



I am heading that way too. NOt sure if I will make it ot the hay. Might make it as far as the dog bed or tomato patch. 


night all. keep your stick on the ice adn out of calcutta.


----------



## Cantdog

I never was a big scotch fan until a few yrs ago when I finally learned how to drink it...now I really like it!!


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> I am heading that way too. NOt sure if I will make it ot the hay. Might make it as far as the dog bed or tomato patch.
> 
> 
> night all. keep your stick on the ice adn out of calcutta.




LOL Dog bed you'll have to share.....mater patch you'll have all to yourself but will be cold by morning!!!LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I never was a big scotch fan until a few yrs ago when I finally learned how to drink it...now I really like it!!



Yep,don't chug it!! :msp_unsure:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I never was a big scotch fan until a few yrs ago when I finally learned how to drink it...now I really like it!!



Between my visits to your place, I was drinking Scotch. Jesse was drinking tequila.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Between my visits to your place, I was drinking Scotch. Jesse was drinking tequila.



Tequila!


----------



## tbone75

Back when I drank. LOL Stihl got that tater shine! LOL


----------



## Jim Timber

Why does husky put a "flood the piss out of it" button on the top of the 372xt's?

Every time I try to use that thing it won't start.


----------



## tbone75

Jim Timber said:


> Why does husky put a "flood the piss out of it" button on the top of the 372xt's?
> 
> Every time I try to use that thing it won't start.



You talking the de-comp?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Tequila!




My Lil kid can drink it. Dear Ol Dad dont.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> My Lil kid can drink it. Dear Ol Dad dont.



I always liked it straight,no salt or lime. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I always liked it straight,no salt or lime. LOL



I'll buy it for ya. Won't drink it.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll buy it for ya. Won't drink it.



No need,gave it up several years ago. LOL Drs. orders.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No need,gave it up several years ago. LOL Drs. orders.



Very little. Scotch and Drambuie like my 103 year old Grandmother liked. And had a drink with my kid.

Don't drink for effect any more. LOL


----------



## Jim Timber

tbone75 said:


> You talking the de-comp?



Yep.

Pried it closed with a screwdriver, watched the fuel mist spit out the muffler as I cranked it over another dozen times before she chugged to life.

Every time - same result.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


>



You get that water wagon home yet Randy?


----------



## RandyMac

It is going to have to wait until we move, it will need to be trailered, I'm using my bucks right now on closing costs.


----------



## tbone75

You got a house! Congrats!!


----------



## tbone75

My FIL was a fireman.He has a old 68 ladder truck in real nice shape!


----------



## tbone75

I better try to sleep? Not so sure its going to work tonight?


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> You got a house! Congrats!!



Not all the way yet, maybe done with paperwork and stuff in a month. 
Right now I'm putting together a few bucks to get a shed/shop.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Nice truck Randy. My baby brother was a fireman for years. 

If you need info, let me know. I'll rattle his cage.


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackerz ! Time to get hopping !


----------



## Jim Timber

Heat index of 97 today - wet enough to take wrinkles out of clothes! I'm sleeping late.


----------



## dancan

We're at a temp of 60F right now :msp_smile:


----------



## Stihl 041S

85 for a high and time to hit the hay. 

Out of here.


----------



## tbone75

Morning Dan! Cat kick you out of bed? LOL Big day today for you Dan!  Hope you get your walking papers!


----------



## dancan

I sure hope so but if it takes a little longer , I'll crutch around some more .


----------



## roncoinc

Dear DR. of Mr. Danmaybecan..
Please let him got back to work so that we can get some rest.
He harrasses us all day long now instead of just a couple times.
He has all day now to think of mean things to say and do to us.
Thank you..
The members of AS forum.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dear DR. of Mr. Danmaybecan..
> Please let him got back to work so that we can get some rest.
> He harrasses us all day long now instead of just a couple times.
> He has all day now to think of mean things to say and do to us.
> Thank you..
> The members of AS forum.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Puter queston from the puter idiot. How do I start another paragraph so I don't have to just keep putting chit in one long line?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Puter queston from the puter idiot. How do I start another paragraph so I don't have to just keep putting chit in one long line?



on the keyboard,,one is bigger than the others on the right side and says "enter" on it,,push that.
brings you to the next line..

hit it twice and skip a line..


three times and skip three lines..


----------



## Cantdog

"Enter" once or twice to start anew.....


62 degrees and much needed pouring rain here....


----------



## roncoinc

John,figure out what happened to that 570 jug ??
I know 
hint: no marks on the side of cyl so nothing went by the rings to get to the top.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,figure out what happened to that 570 jug ??
> I know
> hint: no marks on the side of cyl so nothing went by the rings to get to the top.



Nope I don't know? Spark plug came apart?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nope I don't know? Spark plug came apart?



up,,,lay you odd's it was on of them E3 plugs.


----------



## tbone75

Been trying to start new lines for a long time!

That was all it took! :bang:


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> up,,,lay you odd's it was on of them E3 plugs.



e3 spark plug - Google Search


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> up,,,lay you odd's it was on of them E3 plugs.



 I forgot about them things! Bet your right!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> e3 spark plug - Google Search



I stihl have a couple of them I replaced.


----------



## tbone75

Seen after market pistons on fleabay for it.


----------



## tbone75

Now if I can get Sawgarage off his rump I will get a 575 top end and the rest of the parts I need for it. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I forgot about them things! Bet your right!



This spring had a saw come in guy says making pinging noise when it runs.
just started and he shut it right off.
had an E3 in it with one leg missing.
held saw upside down and shook out the other leg ! LOL !!
still got that plug i think ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> This spring had a saw come in guy says making pinging noise when it runs.
> just started and he shut it right off.
> had an E3 in it with one leg missing.
> held saw upside down and shook out the other leg ! LOL !!
> still got that plug i think ??



You had a thread on them didn't you? I know someone did?


----------



## tbone75

Do anything with that pile of saws you just got Ron?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> This spring had a saw come in guy says making pinging noise when it runs.
> just started and he shut it right off.
> had an E3 in it with one leg missing.
> held saw upside down and shook out the other leg ! LOL !!
> still got that plug i think ??



I don't know Ron.....look at John's last pic of the combustion chamber...go up to 400%.....those indententations are the straight, same length and look round...like needle bearings...not angled bit like legs.....I suppose the center core of the plug might have come out and caused that. I don't know much about the 5XX series but the real woodboogers around have been complaining about weak top ends and something to do with teflon bearing cages??? Or something similar... I think ...hard to get much accurate from these guys cause they go through saws like I do socks and they are not mechanics. They like the saws ...when they fail they go get another...like gassing up..... just somthing you have to do...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I don't know Ron.....look at John's last pic of the combustion chamber...go up to 400%.....those indententations are the straight, same length and look round...like needle bearings...not angled bit like legs.....I suppose the center core of the plug might have come out and caused that. I don't know much about the 5XX series but the real woodboogers around have been complaining about weak top ends and something to do with teflon bearing cages??? Or something similar... I think ...hard to get much accurate from these guys cause they go through saws like I do socks and they are not mechanics. They like the saws ...when they fail they go get another...like gassing up..... just somthing you have to do...



Sure wish I had the piston out of it! Just have to check things out real close?


----------



## tbone75

I talk about Jay and there he is


----------



## tbone75

Got to take a walk! Didn't sleep much,but don't hurt as bad as usual ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Do anything with that pile of saws you just got Ron?



Yup,,so far..
the 290 is dead meat,crank bearings so bad it spit out the seal when i fired it off with mix down the throat.

dolmar 112 has ignition problem,fires about 1/2 the time...
will have to check the points in it but still has a loose bar nut leaking oil and i used the clutch cover and parts to put on the,,,,,,,,
Dolmar 120 that purrs nice after fuel line work and carb kit and the clutch cover and brake off the 112.

yestday a friend ( ? ) brot an 028wb he picked up at a yardsale.
broken rope.
seller told him it just happened ! was running yestday ! 
fuel turned to varnish,flush lines,filter carb kit,etc.. runs as well as you can expect one of them to.
so,i have been working on saws,,just havent noticed ?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I don't know Ron.....look at John's last pic of the combustion chamber...go up to 400%.....those indententations are the straight, same length and look round...like needle bearings...not angled bit like legs.....I suppose the center core of the plug might have come out and caused that. I don't know much about the 5XX series but the real woodboogers around have been complaining about weak top ends and something to do with teflon bearing cages??? Or something similar... I think ...hard to get much accurate from these guys cause they go through saws like I do socks and they are not mechanics. They like the saws ...when they fail they go get another...like gassing up..... just somthing you have to do...



As valid a diagnosis as any i suppose.
i have seen that before but the piston bearing when failing ,falling apart would just ONE come out ?? make it's way thru the lower end with no damage there or witness marks ? thru the transfers and into the combustion chamber as a whole needle bearing ?? or if it broke into two pieces how many rpm's would it take to leave a whole bunch of dents ? a piston running without all bearings would do "what" to the con rod ? or cyl wall ??
maybe John should look in the muffler for parts ?
anyway,two guesses is better than one !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> As valid a diagnosis as any i suppose.
> i have seen that before but the piston bearing when failing ,falling apart would just ONE come out ?? make it's way thru the lower end with no damage there or witness marks ? thru the transfers and into the combustion chamber as a whole needle bearing ?? or if it broke into two pieces how many rpm's would it take to leave a whole bunch of dents ? a piston running without all bearings would do "what" to the con rod ? or cyl wall ??
> maybe John should look in the muffler for parts ?
> anyway,two guesses is better than one !



Nothing in the muffler I can find?


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> up,,,lay you odd's it was on of them E3 plugs.



:agree:

I had a 394 here that smoked the rings & piston cause the WHOLE E3 electrode broke off, and bounced around 



tbone75 said:


> Now if I can get Sawgarage off his rump I will get a 575 top end and the rest of the parts I need for it. LOL



I HARDLY sit on that thing!!! 




tbone75 said:


> I talk about Jay and there he is




:Eye::Eye:


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> :agree:
> 
> I had a 394 here that smoked the rings & piston cause the WHOLE E3 electrode broke off, and bounced around
> 
> 
> 
> I HARDLY sit on that thing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :Eye::Eye:



Just goosing you a little. LOL I know your very busy!


----------



## tbone75

The crappy cat muffler on this 570 will need to pealed open and gutted! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> As valid a diagnosis as any i suppose.
> i have seen that before but the piston bearing when failing ,falling apart would just ONE come out ?? make it's way thru the lower end with no damage there or witness marks ? thru the transfers and into the combustion chamber as a whole needle bearing ?? or if it broke into two pieces how many rpm's would it take to leave a whole bunch of dents ? a piston running without all bearings would do "what" to the con rod ? or cyl wall ??
> maybe John should look in the muffler for parts ?
> anyway,two guesses is better than one !



All true Ron......but if a wrist pin bearing failed it could shed bearings staight out the piston windows into the transfers without really going through the lower end...and at 10-14,000 rpm it wouldn't take more than a second to do all that damage. Hard to know.... and perhaps as I said the center core of the plug might have come out...what ever it was it was straight and hard and relitvely long..not really shaped like a groung leg and I'm not sticking up for those plugs either...never bought into the latest " better mousetrap" design of plugs...splitfire, tri fire... whatever the catch phrase etc.

Whatever the cause John should thoroughly inspect each roller of the lower conrod bearing with a small pick to make sure they are all there and intact..and he needs a new wristpin bearing anyway...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> All true Ron......but if a wrist pin bearing failed it could shed bearings staight out the piston windows into the transfers without really going through the lower end...and at 10-14,000 rpm it wouldn't take more than a second to do all that damage. Hard to know.... and perhaps as I said the center core of the plug might have come out...what ever it was it was straight and hard and relitvely long..not really shaped like a groung leg and I'm not sticking up for those plugs either...never bought into the latest " better mousetrap" design of plugs...splitfire, tri fire... whatever the catch phrase etc.
> 
> Whatever the cause John should thoroughly inspect each roller of the lower conrod bearing with a small pick to make sure they are all there and intact..and he needs a new wristpin bearing anyway...



I will check everything I can! Getting real tired of fixing chit twice or 3 times! Dang Steals :bang: And that little Eeko :bang:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> All true Ron......but if a wrist pin bearing failed it could shed bearings staight out the piston windows into the transfers without really going through the lower end...and at 10-14,000 rpm it wouldn't take more than a second to do all that damage. Hard to know.... and perhaps as I said the center core of the plug might have come out...what ever it was it was straight and hard and relitvely long..not really shaped like a groung leg and I'm not sticking up for those plugs either...never bought into the latest " better mousetrap" design of plugs...splitfire, tri fire... whatever the catch phrase etc.
> 
> Whatever the cause John should thoroughly inspect each roller of the lower conrod bearing with a small pick to make sure they are all there and intact..and he needs a new wristpin bearing anyway...



You think to much first thing in the mornin ! LOL !!

All very true..
the dents do match the shape of a bearing.
the dents in one i had looked the same,after a bit of bouncing around the part i dug out did not look like it did when it was attached to the plug..marks were very similiar but many more of them.
i have never seen a needle bearing in the top end,but i have not seen as many saws as you have either.
So i should prob deffer but cannot leave out any options.
I "have" seen three top ends destroyed by plug parts tho..so i have to go with what i got i guess ?? :msp_wink:
when John gets the saw running we can have him drop a bearing in the plug hole and fire it up and see what happens ?? LOL !!
I can volanteer a STIHL to drop an plug part in !!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go see what I can muff up today?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You think to much first thing in the mornin ! LOL !!
> 
> All very true..
> the dents do match the shape of a bearing.
> the dents in one i had looked the same,after a bit of bouncing around the part i dug out did not look like it did when it was attached to the plug..marks were very similiar but many more of them.
> i have never seen a needle bearing in the top end,but i have not seen as many saws as you have either.
> So i should prob deffer but cannot leave out any options.
> I "have" seen three top ends destroyed by plug parts tho..so i have to go with what i got i guess ?? :msp_wink:
> when John gets the saw running we can have him drop a bearing in the plug hole and fire it up and see what happens ?? LOL !!
> I can volanteer a STIHL to drop an plug part in !!!!!!!!!



No ! If I get it running? Way chit been going?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You think to much first thing in the mornin ! LOL !!
> 
> All very true..
> the dents do match the shape of a bearing.
> the dents in one i had looked the same,after a bit of bouncing around the part i dug out did not look like it did when it was attached to the plug..marks were very similiar but many more of them.
> i have never seen a needle bearing in the top end,but i have not seen as many saws as you have either.
> So i should prob deffer but cannot leave out any options.
> I "have" seen three top ends destroyed by plug parts tho..so i have to go with what i got i guess ?? :msp_wink:
> when John gets the saw running we can have him drop a bearing in the plug hole and fire it up and see what happens ?? LOL !!
> I can volanteer a STIHL to drop an plug part in !!!!!!!!!



I have had a couple destroyed with bearings in the top end but both times they came from big end and they were not whole...Jay chimed in that he has had those plugs let go on the center electrode and that fall into the cyl. I'll bet that is what happened here if those plugs are prone to that type of failure....to bad we don't have all the parts to look at.....

LOL!! I make up for thinking to much in the morning by not thinking enough in the evening!!!LOL!!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,so far..
> the 290 is dead meat,crank bearings so bad it spit out the seal when i fired it off with mix down the throat.



You have my address.


----------



## dancan

Allrighty , the 2.63$ you guys sent me to bribe the doc wasn't enough


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Allrighty , the 2.63$ you guys sent me to bribe the doc wasn't enough



You didn't take any beer with you did ya? :msp_sneaky: Bet he would have let you off then!


----------



## tbone75

How much longer we got to put up with your meen azz?


----------



## tbone75

One 064 together! And it turns over just fine! Didn't want to at first? OK now?? This is the nice one,new dual port muffler,new piston and new flywheel. I don't care what Ron says,its a nice looking saw!


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady brought me another box? Heavy SOB ! Guess I will go see what it is? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Allrighty , the 2.63$ you guys sent me to bribe the doc wasn't enough



Didnt you show him the letter !!??

Lord help us !! how much longer for us now ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> One 064 together! And it turns over just fine! Didn't want to at first? OK now?? This is the nice one,new dual port muffler,new piston and new flywheel. I don't care what Ron says,its a nice looking saw!



Whats nice looking about it ???
looks like a tree fell and squashed an ice cream truck !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

Think hes is napping? LOL

Wish I glued that jug on the 064 last night! Could have it running now! But the back said F-U LOL

Bout ready for a nap myself? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Whats nice looking about it ???
> looks like a tree fell and squashed an ice cream truck !! LOL !!



Now that is the old Ron we know!


----------



## tbone75

Something is very strange around here?????....................................I put a saw together in half a day! No way that thing will run! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Now that is the old Ron we know!



OLD ?? 

I just came in to have a snack,,not take a Dancanap 

got over two hours into a 346,,getting ready to put the fuel to it ! 

had to freshen up the shop a bit after those "things" were in there for awhile..


----------



## tbone75

The squish is .024 this time. Sure can't see why that other one is muffed up? Got another P&C on the way to try again on it? Just a nice used one from Scooterbum.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Something is very strange around here?????....................................I put a saw together in half a day! No way that thing will run! :msp_scared:



Took 12 hours !! ??

In your defense,it IS a steal..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OLD ??
> 
> I just came in to have a snack,,not take a Dancanap
> 
> got over two hours into a 346,,getting ready to put the fuel to it !
> 
> had to freshen up the shop a bit after those "things" were in there for awhile..



I like them 346s ! Got 2 and another on the way! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Took 12 hours !! ??
> 
> In your defense,it IS a steal..



No ! Took just a little over 3 hours! :msp_razz: You know how fast that is for a Slug working on a Stihl ! :msp_flapper:


----------



## dancan

Daum , I forgot the beer 
30 more days for pegging around .


----------



## tbone75

My normal speed is one saw a month.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Daum , I forgot the beer
> 30 more days for pegging around .



:ah: Ron ain't no way we will make it ! :beat_plaster:


----------



## Cantdog

Afternoon All Just got back from Bangor...place I get springs from only had 2 sets and they were already sold the guy said.....8 sets in next week.....hmmm Ok get and give phone #s and head back...get about 10 miles down the road, phone rings he says the guy didn't want the springs so he could sell me either or both.....back I go..get springs, u-bolts and shackle bolts.....back here...to NAPA get a new set of $52.00 each shocks..home to change into my knucklebuster cloths and back to the shop for and afternoon of "Heating and Beating"........I'll be back....after a while....maybe today.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OLD ??
> 
> I just came in to have a snack,,not take a Dancanap
> 
> got over two hours into a 346,,getting ready to put the fuel to it !
> 
> had to freshen up the shop a bit after those "things" were in there for awhile..



Yep OLD farting dust ain't ya :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Good work on the 064. Now what's wrong with the other one?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Afternoon All Just got back from Bangor...place I get springs from only had 2 sets and they were already sold the guy said.....8 sets in next week.....hmmm Ok get and give phone #s and head back...get about 10 miles down the road, phone rings he says the guy didn't want the springs so he could sell me either or both.....back I go..get springs, u-bolts and shackle bolts.....back here...to NAPA get a new set of $52.00 each shocks..home to change into my knucklebuster cloths and back to the shop for and afternoon of "Heating and Beating"........I'll be back....after a while....maybe today.....



Good luck Robin! Keep the beer on ice till yer done. LOL Maybe?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Good work on the 064. Now what's wrong with the other one?



Thanks !

Beats the chit out of me? Just can't find a dang thing wrong????????


----------



## tbone75

Got to go see whats in this heavy box? Back with pix in a bit.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Mail lady brought me another box? Heavy SOB ! Guess I will go see what it is? LOL



Well what was in this box?


----------



## Jim Timber

Robin, I always cut the bolts on leaf springs. They're so rusted to the bushing sleeve - spare the agony and whip out the sawzall.


----------



## tbone75

Jack Pot Pioneer,Husky and Stihl ! B&Cs for all of them too! The Pioneer will clean up real nice!


----------



## sefh3

Is that a Holiday addition on that Pioneer? I had one once. It reminds me of a Homelite XL12.


----------



## sefh3

Jim Timber said:


> Robin, I always cut the bolts on leaf springs. They're so rusted to the bushing sleeve - spare the agony and whip out the sawzall.



Or a cuttin torch. Just don't get too close to the fuel tank!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Pioneer Holiday G,Husky 350 needs top and clutch covers and? Stihl 023 that looks like most is there. Thanks Marc !! What is them little plastic tube things? Kinda like eye droppers,or catheters for Ron.  Look like they could be handy?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Is that a Holiday addition on that Pioneer? I had one once. It reminds me of a Homelite XL12.



Jerry said they were a lot alike.


----------



## Jim Timber

sefh3 said:


> Or a cuttin torch. Just don't get too close to the fuel tank!!!!



I don't use a torch on these because the burnt rubber drips on everything and stinks.


----------



## Jim Timber

Missed out on a husky 2100cd with 36" bar for $200 because I was too far away. :cry3: Looked really clean too.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Allrighty , the 2.63$ you guys sent me to bribe the doc wasn't enough



We could have No Neck Guido pay him a visit..........


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Or a cuttin torch. Just don't get too close to the fuel tank!!!!



Nothin like a gas wrench. 

I could never get the knack of cutting nuts off without screwing up the bolt. 

Not in this case. I'd vote for an angle grinder maybe......


----------



## Stihl 041S

The 064 looks good Jim. Ain't made it too the Post Office yet.


----------



## dancan

Jim Timber said:


> I don't use a torch on these because the burnt rubber drips on everything and stinks.



Yup , smoke , melted rubber dripping , doesn't wash off the hands and stinks .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , smoke , melted rubber dripping , doesn't wash off the hands and stinks .



I always liked the smell of burnt rubber? LOL Guess I just liked buying tires all the time?


----------



## tbone75

Tore the 350 down,not much left LOL Crankcase is toast,P&C are good,tank has a crease in it where the wrap handle screws on,may be OK? Muffler is OK ! Carb was mashed,clutch drum is bent. So tank,P&C and muffler is about it. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Tore the 350 down,not much left LOL Crankcase is toast,P&C are good,tank has a crease in it where the wrap handle screws on,may be OK? Muffler is OK ! Carb was mashed,clutch drum is bent. So tank,P&C and muffler is about it. LOL



Ahhh, but life goes on. LOL


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> We could have No Neck Guido pay him a visit..........



Nah , he said something about some not wanting some thick skulled stubborn Acadian undoing his fine work , he said he only wanted to do that job once .



tbone75 said:


> Tore the 350 down,not much left LOL Crankcase is toast,P&C are good,tank has a crease in it where the wrap handle screws on,may be OK? Muffler is OK ! Carb was mashed,clutch drum is bent. So tank,P&C and muffler is about it. LOL



Ron work on that saw when they gave him sugar pills to see if he was faking anything ?


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

Afternoon Gents of the peaceful fisticuffs thread.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nah , he said something about some not wanting some thick skulled stubborn Acadian undoing his fine work , he said he only wanted to do that job once .
> 
> 
> 
> Ron work on that saw when they gave him sugar pills to see if he was faking anything ?
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Looks more like what Jerry would do to a Husky! Run over it!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Afternoon Gents of the peaceful fisticuffs thread.



Morning Horse Nad.


----------



## tbone75

The good news from the mashed 350.I now have a good jug for my 2150 J-red !


----------



## tbone75

New name time! 

Danstihlcantdonuttin


----------



## Jim Timber

Just opened the door to the outside world: felt like peeking in the oven. :msp_scared:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Morning Horse Nad.



I find that to be most hurtful...............JERK!!!



If any of you fellas make furniture, can you please make a nice chair for John to use at his workbench. It should be reasonably inexpensive to build since it only needs a seat that is 3-4 inches deep. This is due to the fact that he was born without an @SS on his hind end.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I find that to be most hurtful...............JERK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you fellas make furniture, can you please make a nice chair for John to use at his workbench. It should be reasonably inexpensive to build since it only needs a seat that is 3-4 inches deep. This is due to the fact that he was born without an @SS on his hind end.



Yep that be me! Cracker a$$


----------



## tbone75

One more thing I would like to find for the 064,need a HD filter cover.Got the base and filter!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Daum , I forgot the beer
> 30 more days for pegging around .



NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO !*&^%^*!%^!^&!&!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO !*&^%^*!%^!^&!&!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Another whole month of his meen a$$ :bang:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep OLD farting dust ain't ya :hmm3grin2orange:



Wait,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,just wait................................


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wait,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,just wait................................



Wait?.......Fer what?.........I can't get around now! Act like I am 95 ! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Pioneer Holiday G,Husky 350 needs top and clutch covers and? Stihl 023 that looks like most is there. Thanks Marc !! What is them little plastic tube things? Kinda like eye droppers,or catheters for Ron.  Look like they could be handy?



Wait,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,just wait......................


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Yup , smoke , melted rubber dripping , doesn't wash off the hands and stinks .



YOU should be used to that !!!
STIHL fanboy !! LOL !! 
and burnin out crutch tips too !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wait,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,just wait......................



I give? What? You going to come visit me? LOL I would just put you to work on Stihls!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YOU should be used to that !!!
> STIHL fanboy !! LOL !!
> and burnin out crutch tips too !!



He whines about Huskys,but he has a couple dozen of them!


----------



## roncoinc

Jim Timber said:


> Just opened the door to the outside world: felt like peeking in the oven. :msp_scared:



DONT go out there !!! 
they are NOT friendly !!


----------



## tbone75

By the time I get your age Ron I will be in diapers and a wheel chair!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> DONT go out there !!!
> they are NOT friendly !!



Your right about that! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> I find that to be most hurtful...............JERK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you fellas make furniture, can you please make a nice chair for John to use at his workbench. It should be reasonably inexpensive to build since it only needs a seat that is 3-4 inches deep. This is due to the fact that he was born without an @SS on his hind end.



Jon,,if we have been to hard on you,,sorry ..
picking on a crippled guy is NO way to vent your anger..
turn the other cheek when you feel thay way..
of course with you that would mean ass cheek and your ALL that !!! LOL !!!!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> By the time I get your age Ron I will be in diapers and a wheel chair!



John,
Since I probably won't be on AS on Saturday, let me take this opportunity to wish you an early Happy 53rd Birthday................................:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

I think I will go mow some grass while its a little cooler. You guys take it easy on Ron. You know hes a little .........................................old.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> John,
> Since I probably won't be on AS on Saturday, let me take this opportunity to wish you an early Happy 53rd Birthday................................:msp_biggrin:



Thanks Jon ! Feel like I am 93 ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Well this Stihlolitos was getting to me. I figured, add more Stihl to the antibotics and I should be good.
I have an 025 that has the same symptons that John's did. Cut out at high end.
Replaced impulse, carb, carb boot, still the same issue. Then it dawned on me. Fuel line
I used an aftermarket line on it. The lise was allowing the fitler to sit on the fuel side of the tank
and not let it float. Replaced the line and vrrooommmmmmmmmm.... good to go.

John, check your fuel line!!!!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

Oh by the way, I feel 100 times better


----------



## Jim Timber

roncoinc said:


> DONT go out there !!!
> they are NOT friendly !!



How'd you know about my neighbors?? lol

My woods was everyone's childhood or children's playground back in the '70's. Wasn't ever for sale when any of us inquired (myself included) - til I put a cash offer on the table and said "this is what I'll give ya" and they accepted.  Then I posted it and started prosecuting my neighbors who chose not to comply. I'm the "a-hole."


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> By the time I get your age Ron I will be in diapers and a wheel chair!



Guy i been doin the saw work for i went to high school with..
he was two years behind me.
he's walking around with a nitro pack.
friends i got ten years younger than me are having heart surgery.
of all the guys in my therapy group,all my age,i am the only one with no problems !!
well,nothing bad anyway..
got some things slow me down a little but overall the DR's are amazed when they check me out..
of course I'm jelouse of Jerry and how he gets about at HIS age !!
So i guess enjoy what you got while you got it..
at least we are not like Jon..


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Well this Stihlolitos was getting to me. I figured, add more Stihl to the antibotics and I should be good.
> I have an 025 that has the same symptons that John's did. Cut out at high end.
> Replaced impulse, carb, carb boot, still the same issue. Then it dawned on me. Fuel line
> I used an aftermarket line on it. The lise was allowing the fitler to sit on the fuel side of the tank
> and not let it float. Replaced the line and vrrooommmmmmmmmm.... good to go.
> 
> John, check your fuel line!!!!!!!!



What ??
stihl fuel filters float ??
i guess the 025 i did today was different.
i made sure the fuel filter was sitting on the bottom !!
did i do wrong ??
the saw after a carb rebuild semed to run fine ??


----------



## roncoinc

ACK !!! AARRGGHH !! ACK !! ,, ugh,,yuck,,oh my,,,i dont feel good ... 

STIHLITOSIS !!! after working on FIVE steals in three days it got me !! 

AAHHRRGGHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!

AAAHHHHH,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,, that did it,,worked on a husky 346,,, hope the cure holds 

rest of the story and pix to prove it soon !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> ACK !!! AARRGGHH !! ACK !! ,, ugh,,yuck,,oh my,,,i dont feel good ...
> 
> STIHLITOSIS !!! after working on FIVE steals in three days it got me !!
> 
> AAHHRRGGHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AAAHHHHH,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,, that did it,,worked on a husky 346,,, hope the cure holds
> 
> rest of the story and pix to prove it soon !!




Found the SD meds for that Stihlitosis we talked about. 

I'll get it to you STAT. 





Well. Kinda STAT, more like stat......


----------



## roncoinc

More saw story..................................

from the eleven saws i picked up this week..
see pic..








I and the guy i got them from closed the deal today..
he got back a dolmar 120 super,,he was estatic !! he said he thot he would never see it run again ! said it was his favorite saw.. well,,68cc in a 50cc package i wonder why !!

next was a husky 346,,he said he liked it as a limbing saw ..snappy and rev's like a banshee ! 

then a 025 .. little pos acts like a 25cc saw.. got it running well,have to say snappy on the trigger pull and acts meen but nothing to back it up,,my makita 32cc eat it for lunch and spit out drive links !!

I had two carb kits,etc.. fuel line and time into the three of them is all..
he was as happy as a duck in a field full of june bugs !! so happy he let me have the rest of the saws..
see pic








upper rt,shinny 768 ?? no top end,parts
upper left,husky 55 ,no coil,no piston,scored..
middle left,,mac 10-10,,unknown. 
middle center,dolmar 112,,stripped out bar bolt,brake flag missing,needs points cleaned.
middle right,ms290,bad lower end,has parts i can use to complete another.
lower left,small remington,,display case.
lower middle,,028,,unknown..
lower right,028 super,complete and finished for next story..
nobody spends money for stihls


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Found the SD meds for that Stihlitosis we talked about.
> 
> I'll get it to you STAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well. Kinda STAT, more like stat......



DOLMAR injection !! 
that would do it !! LOL !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> DOLMAR injection !!
> that would do it !! LOL !!



Speaking of 1949......

On BBC Top Gear, not the American one they having a race. 

Vincent Black Shadow

Jag XK120

96 ton steam engine

And they are having a RACE!!!! Maybe 300 miles. 

1949. Hellofa year what!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Speaking of 1949......
> 
> On BBC Top Gear, not the American one they having a race.
> 
> Vincent Black Shadow
> 
> Jag XK120
> 
> 96 ton steam engine
> 
> And they are having a RACE!!!! Maybe 400 miles!!
> 
> 1949. Hellofa year what!!!!




The steam engine is a Peppercorn A1 post WW2 around 96 ton

The American Big Boy weight was around 603 ton!!!


----------



## roncoinc

028 super story..
Stihlitosis besides making you sick affects the mind also..
notice how those that like them just dont seem right ??
thats prob why after only a couple of hours or so i really cant remember what all i had to do to this saw ??
It's one i got in the fix em deal anyway..

I know it needs an air filter,nothing left of the flocking,like a screen door.
those aint cheap !!
needed a carb kit,,i remember that..
i remember tearing it apart a bit but dont know what for ??
had to dress the bar.
now wearing new stihl RSC chain  ,, yes i like that stuff 
the best thing was getting at the carb,they did that right,,the impulse and fuel line is archaic tho.
dont know about the porting on these but adjusting the carb it was very responsive..i liked that..
adjusting the hi jet had a comfortable area turning the screw because you get some leeway as a slight turn is not criticall...i liked that.
the low adj was another story,,the usuall adj of rpm and go from there rich a bit didnt work..
now i should say when i checked it out it had only 150lbs comp,before running it at all and havent checked it yet again.
but,,i couldnt get the "snap" off the trigger pull..
now,,i had done two saws before this one with carb rebuilds and one also a walbro like this one and had no problem getting trigger response..
it was not bad but compared to the 025 and the 120 not as nice on trigger response..i even used a STIHL carb screwdriver to make sure i did it rite !! 
not a bad saw but dissapointing for what ?? 50cc ??
not quit the dog of the 028 WB i did next 
if this was the best stihl could do when Dolmar was still making saws in that class it's a wonder they survived..
so heres a pic of the finished product SANS soap and water ..
i had heard about these supers and was interested but i think interest may fade soon if i cant get any more out of it.









excuse the puddle under it,,,there was a dolmar off to ther side and it wet itself


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Speaking of 1949......
> 
> On BBC Top Gear, not the American one they having a race.
> 
> Vincent Black Shadow
> 
> Jag XK120
> 
> 96 ton steam engine
> 
> And they are having a RACE!!!! Maybe 300 miles.
> 
> 1949. Hellofa year what!!!!



THANK YOU !!!! 

the best of us built in 49 ??
vincint WAy ahead of it's time,would make a respectable showing today,for an antique !1


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> He whines about Huskys,but he has a couple dozen of them!



Yes , I have a few .


----------



## dancan

Sad lookin' bunch of saws aint it ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sad lookin' bunch of saws aint it ?



Yup,..that`s a sad bunch of orange Huskys, now show em the good uns....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Next story...
How many stelas thi week ?? and only wend ??

i gotta go down to the shop and LICK a Dolmar and try to get rid of this bad taste !!

a frind just came back fro florida and picked this up at a yard sale,paid $30..
steel 028 wood boss..
guy said it was running last week when the recoil rope broke !! LOL !!
of course the amounr of rust on the bar told NO story at all !!
fixed starter,,carb kit,,,again,,,,,,,,,,, glad i stock up on them !!..
clean fuel filter and squrt thru lines,clean air filter,check plug,inspection light to see inside jug,,etc....
fix starter,,clothes line rope was on it 
replaced bar nuts that somebody used vice grips on..
held comp on the drop test lets see what happens ?
oops,handle bar loose,,did stihl use allen bolt on these ?? was missing about four..
ok,fuel system done clenaed out....
can hold onto it now with out it bending around..
fresh mix and pull !!!! pull!!! pull !!!
phttpthh,,,mix donw carb,pull,FIRE !!
choke off and die,retry,FIRE !! throttle to keep it going,settles down to where i has all three screws at and idles fine 
give it a couple min and start turning stuff,gets better,back and forth and it wakes up and seems alive nicely 
WOT get a nice burble even i can hear,can even make it go away and come back just a tad.
these things seem easy to tune..
again,low speed 
maybe as much snap as the super but not impressed but i guess that is the way it is..
grabbing ahold and working it has not the same feeling as the super tho.
this one more of a puppy than a dog..
i think the dolmars and the huskys may have scewed my interpetations of the results and they may be standard for stihl performance..
more critique next.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Yes , I have a few .



Dancantstihldonuttin...,,,we have seen your collection of sweedish nuts and bolts..
nice to have them on hand like that in thier holders so you know where to pick one from BUT,,calling them other than bolt holders is misleading..
Jery already gave us "hints" without coming out and saying anything incrminating but we have kept track long enuf you aint foolin anybody ..
start with a pic of the 394 ??
you are being called out !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> THANK YOU !!!!
> 
> the best of us built in 49 ??
> vincint WAy ahead of it's time,would make a respectable showing today,for an antique !1



The Vincent cases and pistons made out of fighter plane engines from WW2. 

The picture of Rollie Free on one at Bonneville. Helmet, shoes and swim trunks. He needed less drag to break 150 MPH!!!! 

Google Rollie Free and the first picture!


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,you steel freeks..
this 028 chain break dont work !!
now WHY did they bury em in ther were hard to get at.. ??
and never mind the nightmare of the brake flag coming loose under that black round end of it at top of pic !!!!!
getting THAT spring back in was fun..
all a good example of beergineering !! take something simple that works under a clutch cover and move it inside a few dozen pieces !!
looks like a few parts i need to find before i can kick this one of of the shop !!
or it may not be worth the cost and let it go SANS chainbreak !!
this is the gift from florida...
when he tried to give it to me i refused,,but he felt so bad i turned down a gift i took it.
told him i would sell it,get my cost on repair back,his cost of purchase and we would go out to eat,,someplace,,,cheap...


----------



## tbone75

Ron you got more Stihls than I do? :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ok,you steel freeks..
> this 028 chain break dont work !!
> now WHY did they bury em in ther were hard to get at.. ??
> and never mind the nightmare of the brake flag coming loose under that black round end of it at top of pic !!!!!
> getting THAT spring back in was fun..
> all a good example of beergineering !! take something simple that works under a clutch cover and move it inside a few dozen pieces !!
> looks like a few parts i need to find before i can kick this one of of the shop !!
> or it may not be worth the cost and let it go SANS chainbreak !!
> this is the gift from florida...
> when he tried to give it to me i refused,,but he felt so bad i turned down a gift i took it.
> told him i would sell it,get my cost on repair back,his cost of purchase and we would go out to eat,,someplace,,,cheap...



That 028 is one hurtin unit, too much missing and needing replacing on that one to be worth the effort. I junk ones in better shape.


----------



## Cantdog

Way more than me too.........I got Stihl oil...does that count?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Way more than me too.........I got Stihl oil...does that count?



You stihl got that one the guy never paid for? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Way more than me too.........I got Stihl oil...does that count?





Oh Oh Oh!!!....I got 5-6 Stihl chains too!!!! Came on junk saws....except one...the .325 on my old trusty 49SP I went all out on that one.......truth is I couldn't wait for one to come in the mail so had to go buy it!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I may have more Steels than all of you together....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You stihl got that one the guy never paid for? LOL



Yeah but I can't count that as mine just yet......though I own the lions share at this point!!! Was looking at that yesterday sitting there on its daiper....looking unloved and lost....waiting patiently....ain't even broke in..2 tanks is all she's been run...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah but I can't count that as mine just yet......though I own the lions share at this point!!! Was looking at that yesterday sitting there on its daiper....looking unloved and lost....waiting patiently....ain't even broke in..2 tanks is all she's been run...



Sucks you stihl got that thing!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That 028 is one hurtin unit, too much missing and needing replacing on that one to be worth the effort. I junk ones in better shape.



And i probly junk more than you do !! 
i junk em if they run !
i guess i could put it back togethr without the chain brake working,,the bar is good and the chain is good and the clutch is ok and i greased the clutch bearings and they are fine..
really didnt think a break band and a spring was a killer on these..
oh well,runs and cuts fine without a chain brake so away it goes @@@ 
to bad,nothing wrong with the saws except a brake band


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sucks you stihl got that thing!




Well it does ...but in a month or so I'm going to corner the owner and he will either pay up or hand me a bill of sale....either way is OK......that saw turned to money and a 257 that I went through picked up and paid for will give me the cash needed to buy a CC Specialities 2 stroke porting setup.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I may have more Steels than all of you together....LOL



Well i got more hemeroids than all you put together !!
Is that really something you want to put out there for the world to know ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> And i probly junk more than you do !!
> i junk em if they run !
> i guess i could put it back togethr without the chain brake working,,the bar is good and the chain is good and the clutch is ok and i greased the clutch bearings and they are fine..
> really didnt think a break band and a spring was a killer on these..
> oh well,runs and cuts fine without a chain brake so away it goes @@@
> to bad,nothing wrong with the saws except a brake band



If you want to fix it I can send all the parts you need.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Well it does ...but in a month or so I'm going to corner the owner and he will either pay up or hand me a bill of sale....either way is OK......that saw turned to money and a 257 that I went through picked up and paid for will give me the cash needed to buy a CC Specialities 2 stroke porting setup.



Damn!! Porting because of a Stihl. They can do anything.......


----------



## AU_K2500

JAY!

how goes it buddy.....been to the PO lately?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well i got more hemeroids than all you put together !!
> Is that really something you want to put out there for the world to know ??



LOL..:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Damn!! Porting because of a Stihl. They can do anything.......




The 036 PRO will get things started....but as usual it will take the 257 Husky being paid for to put me over the top and complete the deal!! LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> The 036 PRO will get things started....but as usual it will take the 257 Husky being paid for to put me over the top and complete the deal!! LOL!!



I know you will like the CC !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Well it does ...but in a month or so I'm going to corner the owner and he will either pay up or hand me a bill of sale....either way is OK......that saw turned to money and a 257 that I went through picked up and paid for will give me the cash needed to buy a CC Specialities 2 stroke porting setup.



That setup will spoil you like a rich nymphomaniac with a sporting goods store.....


----------



## Jim Timber

Stihl 041S said:


> That setup will spoil you like a rich nymphomaniac with a *strip club*.....




Much gooder.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jim Timber said:


> Much gooder.



I want to meet that one. Much gooder.


----------



## tbone75

One thing I like about this thread,never know where it will go! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> One thing I like about this thread,never know where it will go! :hmm3grin2orange:



HEY!!!!!
I ONLY KNOW TWO FACTS ABOUT DUCKS!!!!!!































And they are both wrong.........


----------



## tbone75

Dang! I just bought another parts saw! I must be out of my mind :bang:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Dang! I just bought another parts saw! I must be out of my mind :bang:



The problem goes away if you don't count them. A lot like Tom Sawyer. 
Lose count once, and never count again. 
Problem solved.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The problem goes away if you don't count them. A lot like Tom Sawyer.
> Lose count once, and never count again.
> Problem solved.



I lost count! But I have one parts saw now and seen another I thought I could make one out of 2. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron got a dozen this week.Had to do better! I got 14 !


----------



## Jim Timber

My wife doesn't want me to sell the cheapies. Explain that one...

I told her we were gonna need a bigger shed, and that didn't seem to phase her either.

She likes having junk for my green helpers to break. I can't argue that, but I told her I draw the line at cheap junk - no stihl's!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jim Timber said:


> My wife doesn't want me to sell the cheapies. Explain that one...
> 
> I told her we were gonna need a bigger shed, and that didn't seem to phase her either.
> 
> She likes having junk for my green helpers to break. I can't argue that, but I told her I draw the line at cheap junk - no stihl's!



I'll help you with the Stihls.........


----------



## tbone75

Guess I wasn't done yet? Just traded for a back pack blower!


----------



## Jim Timber

I have one - and technically it's my FIL's weed whacker.

Never have liked stihl stuff.


----------



## tbone75

Think I am done buying and trading for the night? LOL Hope I can sleep tonight? You guys have a good one!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jim Timber said:


> I have one - and technically it's my FIL's weed whacker.
> 
> Never have liked stihl stuff.



Started with Disstons. They went away. 

Then left handed geardrive. Now they are hard to find. 

Bought a used 041S. Friend was a Stihl tech. 

He fixed my Stihls as I bought them. I did gun work for him.


----------



## tbone75

Jim Timber said:


> I have one - and technically it's my FIL's weed whacker.
> 
> Never have liked stihl stuff.



Another Ron! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jim Timber

Something about how they look worse than a poorly assembled yugo. The huge blocky section on the handle, then the grand canyon, then the engine. Who designed that? Hellen Keller??


----------



## tbone75

Crazy man on a bike! :msp_scared:


----------



## Jim Timber

tbone75 said:


> Another Ron! :hmm3grin2orange:



Am NOT! I don't have a secret stash of them hiding just out of frame in my shop pics.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Crazy man on a bike! :msp_scared:



Rollie Free Setting a world record of 150MPH on a Vincent. 

The guy with the cowboy hat and cigar in "Worlds Fastest Indian"

Hellof a guy. Just passed away.

Thanks John


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Another Ron! :hmm3grin2orange:



A Lil Ron......


A Ronnette!!!!!


----------



## Jim Timber

Better watch it John. I'll weld your intakes closed. :msp_lol:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mich5aeldff said:


> quiet this time of the day.



The few, The proud, the peole on night shift. 

Where is df? Or am I missing something?


----------



## RandyMac

Stihl 041S said:


> The few, The proud, the peole on night shift.
> 
> Where is df? Or am I missing something?



just a spam weasel, pay it no mind.


----------



## dancan

Coffee's ready , Mmmmmm good .


----------



## Jim Timber

Eye lids are getting heavy. I'm gonna call it a night.


----------



## 056 kid

You are supposed to sleep during the night. . .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Coffee's ready , Mmmmmm good .



Yes it is.......I was thinking of you last Sunday as I was poking through old tools at the Liberty Tool Barn....they had a whole bunch of axes, axe heads, hatchets and hatchet heads. I pawed through the hatchets/heads looking for a suitable broad hatchet.....only two..one looked like it had been buried for yrs in salt pile, it was head and body was real pitted but the funy thing was, about an inch from the edge and out to the edge the hard stihl was fine, no pits..ugly sucka.. The other looked way to modern..perhaps made in India. No ring to it...dead...the rest were just old beat clunkers or newer camp hatchets.


----------



## Cantdog

The ZZZZlackersss are abundent....................................ly NOT here!!! I gotta go put my truck back together.......... It would be a good day to sleep in...foggy and damp here.....But....


----------



## roncoinc

At the farms i go to i come across hatchet heads and old axe heads but i dont know what to look for ?


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas. 

My first pioneer should be here today. pretty excited about it. the guy said it ran just needed a good cleaning. not sure if ill be keeping this one. 

Im getting too many huskies.....I think its about time to thin the herd....but which one? 45, 455 rancher, or 480CD....which im kind of partial to.


----------



## tbone75

Slacker trying to check in. AS is super slow,like me today! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> morning fellas.
> 
> My first pioneer should be here today. pretty excited about it. the guy said it ran just needed a good cleaning. not sure if ill be keeping this one.
> 
> Im getting too many huskies.....I think its about time to thin the herd....but which one? 45, 455 rancher, or 480CD....which im kind of partial to.



None of that makes any sense ??


----------



## roncoinc

DUH !!

DUH !!!

Here i been thinking since last nite about the missing brake parts on that 028..
been looking at an IPL and very poorly laid out.

last saw in this bunch i havent gotten to is an 028 with a working chain brake !!
take IT apart and i can see whats missing


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> DUH !!
> 
> DUH !!!
> 
> Here i been thinking since last nite about the missing brake parts on that 028..
> been looking at an IPL and very poorly laid out.
> 
> last saw in this bunch i havent gotten to is an 028 with a working chain brake !!
> take IT apart and i can see whats missing



All those Huskees cloudin' your brain...


----------



## tbone75

Not sure yet what I will tear up today?


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> All those Huskees cloudin' your brain...



It's the STIHLITOSIS affecting the brain !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's the STIHLITOSIS affecting the brain !!



You sure have a LOT of Stihls now! LOL I got some parts that should work on the 112 if you need something?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not sure yet what I will tear up today?



I'm sure it will be something ! 

Hey,just boxes of run over parts DONT add to the weekly saw tally


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You sure have a LOT of Stihls now! LOL I got some parts that should work on the 112 if you need something?



The front bar stud is stripped out on that.
wonder if helicoil ?
brake flag is missing (he may have that) and the rod it attaches to is bent,maybe straighten that.
has a broken brake band too.
intermitent firing,may have to clean points.
i guess it could be called a "project" saw and not very close to the head of the line


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm sure it will be something !
> 
> Hey,just boxes of run over parts DONT add to the weekly saw tally



OK ...You got better ones than I did. :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The front bar stud is stripped out on that.
> wonder if helicoil ?
> brake flag is missing (he may have that) and the rod it attaches to is bent,maybe straighten that.
> has a broken brake band too.
> intermitent firing,may have to clean points.
> i guess it could be called a "project" saw and not very close to the head of the line


 
I have 2 silver parts 112s and a pile of 111 parts!


----------



## tbone75

Got to take the OL out for dinner tonight. Anniversary today! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> None of that makes any sense ??



Makes perfect sense ron....


----------



## tbone75

Some how I needed one backpack blower and ended up with 3 ??? And 2 or them run! So who needs one? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK ...You got better ones than I did. :msp_sad:



Dunno,,for every steal you have to subtract 1/2 a saw from the total  so i may be in the MINUS column !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have 2 silver parts 112s and a pile of 111 parts!



I will keep that in mind 

reminded that project 112 came with a B&C , so now i can put it on your silver one


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Makes perfect sense ron....



I think a lot of us would disagree that getting rid of a perfectally good saw does NOT make sense !!

MORE is better !! not LESS is better .... !


----------



## roncoinc

Cant believe the price for an 028 air filter !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think a lot of us would disagree that getting rid of a perfectally good saw does NOT make sense !!
> 
> MORE is better !! not LESS is better .... !



I agree with you Ron ! Mark is being silly!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dunno,,for every steal you have to subtract 1/2 a saw from the total  so i may be in the MINUS column !



Dang that puts me in the minus big time! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Cant believe the price for an 028 air filter !!



Can't remember what they look like? I have a couple filters,but don't know what they fit? Let me look one up!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Can't remember what they look like? I have a couple filters,but don't know what they fit? Let me look one up!



STIHL 1118 120 1611 Air Filter


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> STIHL 1118 120 1611 Air Filter



Thing is i need at least TWo of them and maybe a third


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thing is i need at least TWo of them and maybe a third



Sorry mine aint even close. 20 bucks on fleabay :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sorry mine aint even close. 20 bucks on fleabay :msp_scared:



PLUS shipping !


----------



## tbone75

Going to have me one or two Echo 340t and 360t saws soon! Very nice top handle saws! Should have enough parts for one of each! Traded parts for them!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> PLUS shipping !



How about that HK place?


----------



## tbone75

Its cause they have the choke and them screws in them. That is a Stihl idea I don't like.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Its cause they have the choke and them screws in them. That is a Stihl idea I don't like.



Is it Jim that knows all about filter material ??

wouldnt take much fastened to the outside if it was good stuff and thin.


----------



## tbone75

Going to go fire up the 064 in just a bit! I am betting it runs very good! LOL Got a 28" bar coming for it. I bought another Husky 350 parts saw last night. LOL So I can make me another one of them! May just port this one? Haven't done any of that since I muffed up the big Kita. :msp_sad: Sure hate to buy anther kit for it,but looks like I have to. :msp_sad: Never be able to sell that one! Way to much money in it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Is it Jim that knows all about filter material ??
> 
> wouldnt take much fastened to the outside if it was good stuff and thin.



Could be? Just don't remember? I got CRS ! LOL Bet it is,all that AC and stuff he does!


----------



## sefh3

I take a night off and now I spend 1 hour keeping up. geeezzz.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Thing is i need at least TWo of them and maybe a third



They are so expensive because your buying 3 parts. nut's to hold it down, air filter, and choke.

See now it's not that expensive when you think about what your getting.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Going to go fire up the 064 in just a bit! I am betting it runs very good! LOL Got a 28" bar coming for it. I bought another Husky 350 parts saw last night. LOL So I can make me another one of them! May just port this one? Haven't done any of that since I muffed up the big Kita. :msp_sad: Sure hate to buy anther kit for it,but looks like I have to. :msp_sad: Never be able to sell that one! Way to much money in it! LOL



Is that kita the one you ported? 

Go get that 064 running you'll be happy I'm sure.


----------



## Jim Timber

sefh3 said:


> They are so expensive because your buying 3 parts. nut's to hold it down, air filter, and choke.
> 
> See now it's not that expensive when you think about what your getting.



Except when you look at how you don't need any of it but the filter...

Stihl must be german for theif.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Is that kita the one you ported?
> 
> Go get that 064 running you'll be happy I'm sure.



Yep the Kita I over ported! It seems any way?

The 064 fired right up! And it runs GREAT!!!! 

The MS250 Stihl SUCKS! Checked everything on it? Nothing bad any where? 2 different carbs act the same way before I tore it down again. Guess I will go scratch my head some more?


----------



## Jim Timber

Headed into town to get my chain grinder.


----------



## tbone75

Taking the OL Pawn Shopping in a little while. LOL She loves that!! Maybe I can get her to buy me another gun? LOL More likely I will buy her something. LOL Only been married 5 yrs.,been together 7 yrs. and she stihl likes me? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Jim Timber said:


> Headed into town to get my chain grinder.



What kind you getting?


----------



## Jim Timber

Oregon 511ax - ordered it local so I have someone to ##### at if I ever need parts. Made them match amazon's price, but still give up some money to the state. There's some "drop shipper" web stores another $40 cheaper, but I don't trust oregon to stand by their warranty that way, and they could be fakes too. It's only money right? 

Been with the Mrs. 6 years. We go thrift store shopping on holidays. Half off!


----------



## Jon1212

Jim Timber said:


> Oregon 511ax - ordered it local so I have someone to ##### at if I ever need parts. Made them match amazon's price, but still give up some money to the state. There's some "drop shipper" web stores another $40 cheaper, but I don't trust oregon to stand by their warranty that way, and they could be fakes too. It's only money right?
> 
> Been with the Mrs. 6 years. We go thrift store shopping on holidays. Half off!



Married a long time.......$$$$

4 boys,.......................$$$$

2 girls,........................$$$$

handing over my wallet for peace, and quiet..............PRICELESS!


----------



## diggers_dad

Jon1212 said:


> Married a long time.......$$$$
> 
> 4 boys,.......................$$$$
> 
> 2 girls,........................*$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*
> 
> handing over my wallet for peace, and quiet..............PRICELESS!



There. Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Stihl 041S

diggers_dad said:


> There. Fixed it for ya.



I'll second that on daughters costing $$$$$$$$$. 

But wouldn't trade it for the world. 

We just went on a road trip. She flew in from Ca. She had strep thoat a good bit of the time. 
But every time we ate, I'd say "want a lobster roll?" 

Fathers are such softies. 

I remember when she wanted a S&W model 28 when she was 14..........


----------



## roncoinc

Never married...

no kids..
no mortgage.
no car payments..

STIHL broke !!

blew it all on ,wine,wimmin and song 

( but man what a wild ride !! LOL !! )


----------



## Jim Timber

Got the grinder fully assembled, and have nowhere to put it up here. :msp_thumbdn:

I might have to rig up a temp bench. In-law's close on another cabin up the road in 30 days, and I don't have power on my land yet (or any buildings for that matter).


----------



## roncoinc

If there is so few parts to these things how come they are so hard to work on ??
even a PITA to strip this POS down !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Never married...
> 
> no kids..
> no mortgage.
> no car payments..
> 
> STIHL broke !!
> 
> blew it all on ,wine,wimmin and song
> 
> ( but man what a wild ride !! LOL !! )



The rest he wasted!!!!!


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> If there is so few parts to these things how come they are so hard to work on ??
> even a PITA to strip this POS down !!



Ron, 
I see you have the right tool next to the table for fixing that saw.............you know the stuff in the red jug.............now where did you put that lighter?.........LOL!!!..................otstir:


----------



## Jon1212

Stihl 041S said:


> The rest he wasted!!!!!



WC Fields?


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Ron,
> I see you have the right tool next to the table for fixing that saw.............you know the stuff in the red jug.............now where did you put that lighter?.........LOL!!!..................otstir:



Thats my STIHL fire extinguisher


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jon1212 said:


> WC Fields?



BINGO!!!!!!

Couldn't remember who said that. 

WC was a tee totaler in his Vaudville days. 

Hellofa juggler.....


----------



## Jon1212

Stihl 041S said:


> BINGO!!!!!!
> 
> Couldn't remember who said that.
> 
> WC was a tee totaler in his Vaudville days.
> 
> Hellofa juggler.....



Yeah I heard somewhere that him and Ron used to party together..............


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah I heard somewhere that him and Ron used to party together..............




Well not since "The Incident"........

AND WE DON'T TALK ABOUT "The Incident"......
















EVER!!!!!!!



It was Stihl related of course....


----------



## tbone75

Just got home from feeding my face.Now I feel like chit! LOL Big steak,salad and loaded bake tater! Even had a Blue Moon beer! That was good beer!
Now I got to go pick up 2 saws from my machinist buddy. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hi john!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,thot i would share what a REAL healthy supper is like 
Note that everything is %100 organic,no fertilizer,no pesticides,no nuthin,..

first the pic then explanation.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=247185&stc=1&d=1343945702

first i trimmed down my pak choi / bok choy...
cut it up bite sized pieces..
picked a cucumber and cut it up.
pulled an onion yestday and had some left over..
garlic from the garden slice thinly thrown in.
tomato right off the vine .
some amish cheese from the farm..
chunked up left over chicken from the farm..
took an egg from the farm and made fresh mayo 
not an added chemical in the pile ! as nature intended.
now to top it of with some organic tobacco


----------



## Stihl 041S

Darn it Ron lad. 

I'm ready to eat!!


----------



## dancan

I'd be heading to the coast , I heard on the radio this morning that lobstah in New Hampshire and Maine is down to 1.50 $ to 1.75 $ a pound at the wharf .
It would go good with that salad .


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmmm........I'm makin th OL supper tonight...she did two doubles in a row.....in at 12:30 up at 7:00. So we are slumming it tonight.....fresh off the boat baked Haddock....three blend of wild and organic rice, seasoned to taste....steamed french cut green beans from the garden.......simple garden salad picked and washed from the garden....three kinds of lettice, fresh onion, cukes, tiny tender zukes and snap peas.....and my first yellow bell pepper!! Smells good......just minites away!!!!


Just so we don't loose perspective .....Lobstahs Sat night on the island...cheep...cheep...cheep!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmmm........I'm makin th OL supper tonight...she did two doubles in a row.....in at 12:30 up at 7:00. So we are slumming it tonight.....fresh off the boat baked Haddock....three blend of wild and organic rice, seasoned to taste....steamed french cut green beans from the garden.......simple garden salad picked and washed from the garden....three kinds of lettice, fresh onion, cukes, tiny tender zukes and snap peas.....and my first yellow bell pepper!! Smells good......just minites away!!!!
> 
> 
> Just so we don't loose perspective .....Lobstahs Sat night on the island...cheep...cheep...cheep!!!!



Over 100 in the shade. 
And down here:

On sale:$6.99!!!!! Limited supply!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Over 100 in the shade.
> And down here:
> 
> On sale:$6.99!!!!! Limited supply!!



That is $6.99 a lb for lobster. 

Heat makes you stupid. 

Wish I was back North again!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Just got back again! LOL Picked up 2 little Eekos to fix from my machinist buddy,along with a pile of chains to sharpen. Helped him with his Mac 605,needs parts! LOL Then he gave me a 5000wat generator! 10 hp tecumseh motor that may run with help? LOL
He has another old one he is working on.He says it runs great but the power drops off after it runs 15 mins or so? Any ideas on that guys? Says it drops to about 75 on his meter? 75 what I don't know? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hi john!!!!



Hi ! Sorry I took right off again LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmmm........I'm makin th OL supper tonight...she did two doubles in a row.....in at 12:30 up at 7:00. So we are slumming it tonight.....fresh off the boat baked Haddock....three blend of wild and organic rice, seasoned to taste....steamed french cut green beans from the garden.......simple garden salad picked and washed from the garden....three kinds of lettice, fresh onion, cukes, tiny tender zukes and snap peas.....and my first yellow bell pepper!! Smells good......just minites away!!!!
> 
> 
> Just so we don't loose perspective .....Lobstahs Sat night on the island...cheep...cheep...cheep!!!!



You guys suck! All that nice fresh fish! LOL I love fish!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just got back again! LOL Picked up 2 little Eekos to fix from my machinist buddy,along with a pile of chains to sharpen. Helped him with his Mac 605,needs parts! LOL Then he gave me a 5000wat generator! 10 hp tecumseh motor that may run with help? LOL
> He has another old one he is working on.He says it runs great but the power drops off after it runs 15 mins or so? Any ideas on that guys? Says it drops to about 75 on his meter? 75 what I don't know? LOL



Drop in comp.


----------



## tbone75

Going to a sea food joint tomorrow.Mom is taking us out to eat. I got to pick! LOL Not as good as you guys get but its stihl good!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Drop in comp.



OK I will check that after it gets good and warm! Thanks Jerry!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You guys suck! All that nice fresh fish! LOL I love fish!



Ditto!!!!

And Reditto!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just got back again! LOL Picked up 2 little Eekos to fix from my machinist buddy,along with a pile of chains to sharpen. Helped him with his Mac 605,needs parts! LOL Then he gave me a 5000wat generator! 10 hp tecumseh motor that may run with help? LOL
> He has another old one he is working on.He says it runs great but the power drops off after it runs 15 mins or so? Any ideas on that guys? Says it drops to about 75 on his meter? 75 what I don't know? LOL



As we have discussed here before,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
you need a volt meter.
tachometer.
cycle meter.
if rpm's stay the same.
could be the voltage regulator.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> As we have discussed here before,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> you need a volt meter.
> tachometer.
> cycle meter.
> if rpm's stay the same.
> could be the voltage regulator.



I don't know what all he has? Some kind of meter.I have that tach Like you bought we can put on it. Probably don't have a cycle meter?
Ron I forgot what all I did yesterday! ........... CRS


----------



## Cantdog

Ahhhhhhh.....THAT was Good!!! I might even have a Captn's n' Coke for desert........

John I drank on a keg of that Blue Moon at the wedding last Sat.....it was good.....made me feel funny though near the end....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ahhhhhhh.....THAT was Good!!! I might even have a Captn's n' Coke for desert........
> 
> John I drank on a keg of that Blue Moon at the wedding last Sat.....it was good.....made me feel funny though near the end....



Once in a Blue Moon?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ahhhhhhh.....THAT was Good!!! I might even have a Captn's n' Coke for desert........
> 
> John I drank on a keg of that Blue Moon at the wedding last Sat.....it was good.....made me feel funny though near the end....



Did "funny" like it or complain ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ahhhhhhh.....THAT was Good!!! I might even have a Captn's n' Coke for desert........
> 
> John I drank on a keg of that Blue Moon at the wedding last Sat.....it was good.....made me feel funny though near the end....



After a KEG you should funny! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Robin I got that filter cover and a carb gasket from bplust ! He didn't have the little green cover for the spark plug,dang it! LOL That is the only missing piece on this saw! I will keep looking for one!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Did "funny" like it or complain ?



She didn't like it......it may have been the wrong "Funny"...it was dark by then....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> After a KEG you should funny! :msp_w00t:




Oh I thought I was funny as hell......others probably not so much...


----------



## tbone75

Chit! I got to go water the flowers! :hmm3grin2orange: Back in a bit.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin I got that filter cover and a carb gasket from bplust ! He didn't have the little green cover for the spark plug,dang it! LOL That is the only missing piece on this saw! I will keep looking for one!



Those are rare...never seen one not on a saw. 2 of my 621s have it.... 1 does not. Most got looked at as an item not needed and were tossed...The 80s had them too but they were not the same though they looked the same....


----------



## Cantdog

Well the old (06) Cheby is back in the driveway. New shocks on back....new spring on the drivers side. That spring had been broken for a while just fell partway out day before yesterday. Quite a struggle.....amazingly all the nuts started and the bolts turned in the bushings. However the bolts are shouldered on either end so there is a space around the bolt in the middle of the bushing. This space fills with rust and though you can turn the bolt it won't come out. No matter because you can't get the damn bolt out of the spring because the gas tank is to close to the spring perch.......got it backed out enough to get the sawzall behind the head...didn't cut for chit...grade 8....lot of blades and sweat got the head cut off. Then used the threads and nut as a puller with numerous spacers to draw the bolt outboard. On the other end I was able to used my die grinder with a whizz wheel cut the head off by going as far as I could, turning the bolt 1/4 turn go as far as I could turn etc until the head fell off. U-bolts started no problem. That was yesterday...quit when the old spring was on the floor..8:30....changed out the shocks and reassembled the whole mess today...goes good...better than before.. I will say the new chevy bolts are cool.....on the threaded end the all have about an inch of smaller than the threads hex to get a six point socket on, so you can turn them from either end...very helpful....now if they had just thought of leaving enough space to actually get the bolts out without dropping the tank on the drivers side or the muffler/exhaust system on the passengers side!!!


----------



## tbone75

I go out for a min. and everybody leaves!.............Who farted? :msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

well fedex wont leave at the door....or in the office. i guess the pioneer will be here tomorrow. 

Now, im just waiting on a package to finish up the 45. we wont name names, or point fingers....lol! Im pretty sure its in the mail as we speak.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> well fedex wont leave at the door....or in the office. i guess the pioneer will be here tomorrow.
> 
> Now, im just waiting on a package to finish up the 45. we wont name names, or point fingers....lol! Im pretty sure its in the mail as we speak.



If your speaking about JAY !! you know JAY !!! the only thing he responds to is straight up shots of,,,,,,,,,,,,,
maple syrup !! LOL !! yup,, JAY sure likes that stuff


----------



## roncoinc

AARRGGH !! ,, ACK ! ACK ! ugh,, 
stihlitosis..
now i need for this ms290 ? or is it a 390 ?? WHAAAhh !!
i need a sprocket and a bar..
of COURSE !! NOTHING else will fit !! like them little saws NEED a bar slot with bolts 3/4 in thick !!! and them stupid BIG nuts they put on them that try to say,,
" i'm so powerfull i need THICK bolts to hold the bar on and i am SO meen look at the size of my nuts !! "


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I go out for a min. and everybody leaves!.............Who farted? :msp_scared:




I had some watering to do too..........


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I had some watering to do too..........



Water something behind the barn ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Water something behind the barn ??



Yep...took me a little longer...had to check the stem too.......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I had some watering to do too..........



OL move your litter box outside for feeling "funny" ?


----------



## tbone75

Must be able to breathe again? LOL


----------



## tbone75

cantdog said:


> yep...took me a little longer...had to check the stem too.......



tmi ! Lol


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Must be able to breathe again? LOL



Knowing Robin " I " wouldnt let him vent his bladder inside !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Knowing Robin " I " wouldnt let him vent his bladder inside !!




I hate to water inside........


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I hate to water inside........



I would put your food and water bowl outside too !!


----------



## tbone75

Got my first leaf blower today.Just got to put a P&C on it and it goes away! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Must be pick on Robin night? Bout time! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I would put your food and water bowl outside too !!





And that right there is why I don't live with you Ron...to meen......OL just patted me on the head an said it was to bad I was feeling funny.....it would pass..I'd get over it...with time....and discipline...........I'll get my food bowl back inside 'fore winter...if not or if I feel funny again...me and Hoss will be bunking together......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Must be pick on Robin night? Bout time! LOL




Could be.......but I feel Ihave to give ya fair warning.........I didn't end up going with the Captn's and Coke for desert.................I, instead opted for the Ol' #7 and Ice.....I'm starting to feel funny already....again......


----------



## roncoinc

I must be looking in the wrong place on ebay for stihl bars..
14in for $35 ??
thats on the cheapest price first !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I must be looking in the wrong place on ebay for stihl bars..
> 14in for $35 ??
> thats on the cheapest price first !!



Well don't buy one! Read your email! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Could be.......but I feel Ihave to give ya fair warning.........I didn't end up going with the Captn's and Coke for desert.................I, instead opted for the Ol' #7 and Ice.....I'm starting to feel funny already....again......



Didnt your dad tell you if you did that to much you would need glasses ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I must be looking in the wrong place on ebay for stihl bars..
> 14in for $35 ??
> thats on the cheapest price first !!




Well Ron it's a Stihl........ya gotta pay $20 for a chain for that 14" bar...good chain...not very long though....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Didnt your dad tell you if you did that to much you would need glasses ??




He did.......and I got 'em on right now........he was hardly ever wrong.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Well don't buy one! Read your email! LOL



He doesn't read his PMs either!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> He doesn't read his PMs either!!!!!



You will find Ron is good at ignoring, very good! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> He doesn't read his PMs either!!!!!



DO too !!

i had to go out to the litter box !!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> He doesn't read his PMs either!!!!!




Ron needs to put his glasses on............LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> DO too !!
> 
> i had to go out to the litter box !!




Yours outside too???.......ya know that's the first step...food bowl is next...........Take it from me!!


----------



## Cantdog

Ron where did you go ...you feelin funny yet????


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ron where did you go ...you feelin funny yet????



I dont kiss and tell !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I dont kiss and tell !!




LOL!! Good enough ........with that Cantdog is headed for the covers......long day....dark nite....foggy too!! (really)


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Good enough ........with that Cantdog is headed for the covers......long day....dark nite....foggy too!! (really)



Nite Robin


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Nite Robin



Just makin my final straffing run........Nite John......get that####### 621 running....you'll really like it!!


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Just makin my final straffing run........Nite John......get that####### 621 running....you'll really like it!!





LOL!! thats cool wasn't even a swear word!!! LOLOLOL!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Nite Robin!!!!

Time for midnight snack!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! thats cool wasn't even a swear word!!! LOLOLOL!!!!!



That edit thing works to well! LOL


----------



## dancan

Is it stihl nappy time for the ZZZSlackerz ?


----------



## RandyMac

'sup?


----------



## dancan

I'm gettin' ready to go in to work .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'm gettin' ready to go in to work .



It's always good to be ready...............even if you aren't going in..........old habits die hard..


----------



## RandyMac

already at work :msp_rolleyes:

54 with drizzle, just like the past ten days and probably the next ten.


----------



## roncoinc

work ??


----------



## RandyMac

I get a paycheck.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> I get a paycheck.



Whats that ??


----------



## dancan

I got a 'puter here at the shop so I can keep tabs on you guys .
I find out today if I can get the go ahead on returning to the shop to answer the phone , lick stamps or beat unruly customers with a crutch for the time being .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I got a 'puter here at the shop so I can keep tabs on you guys .
> I find out today if I can get the go ahead on returning to the shop to answer the phone , lick stamps or beat unruly customers with a crutch for the time being .



Good luck...watch out for oily spots on the floor with those crutches.....an no sneakin off and changin tires either.....


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys


----------



## dancan

It's official , I can return for 1/2 days to lick stamps :smile2:
He found out I owned a Whuskee and told me to get a Handicap permit for my car .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It's official , I can return for 1/2 days to lick stamps :smile2:
> He found out I owned a Whuskee and told me to get a Handicap permit for my car .



Least it didn't break your leg like that Steel did :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

Dan,,going to the farm sometime today.
what should i look for in axe heads ??


----------



## dancan

Any stamped swede or german is good , any broad axe or hewing style is fine and any North American made with the manufacturer stamped is good as well just not pitted to death from rust or beat to death with a sledge hammer .


----------



## PB

Ron, if you find one of these Kelly Perfect Axes, I will give you $0.50 more than Dancant. Now that is real US money not that monopoly stuff they use up north.


----------



## dancan

I see Lee is lookin' to get one of these upside the head .


----------



## Cantdog

Look out Lee......he can do it too.....for a half day anyway......stay out of reach until the afternoon!!


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Ron, if you find one of these Kelly Perfect Axes, I will give you $0.50 more than Dancant. Now that is real US money not that monopoly stuff they use up north.





Hey!!!!! There's nothing wrong with Loonies and Twonies............you can trade 'em with the natives for for Keith's...I've done it!!!


----------



## tbone75

Dan needs a new name again! Dancandohalf ? Don't like that one. Some body help me here! :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

Busy morning! Done fixed 2 saws already! LOL Many more to go. LOL


----------



## PB

I may be out of shape but I can still outrun an old man with a walker. 

You CAN trade that for beer but don't you need a wheelbarrow to carry all the coins to buy a 6 pack?


----------



## roncoinc

Lunch break !!

matter samiches from fresh out the garden an hour ago,vine ripe 

picked some sweet corn at the farm,to bad it wont be fresh anymore when i eat it tonight..

had a snack of blackberries of the bushes,walking around chanting " no bears here,no bears here,no bears here " !!

climbing up to 95 deg today,,got pool sparkling clean too !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Lunch break !!
> 
> matter samiches from fresh out the garden an hour ago,vine ripe
> 
> picked some sweet corn at the farm,to bad it wont be fresh anymore when i eat it tonight..
> 
> had a snack of blackberries of the bushes,walking around chanting " no bears here,no bears here,no bears here " !!
> 
> climbing up to 95 deg today,,got pool sparkling clean too !




You have got it made!!!

Well I'm heading to work.


----------



## roncoinc

There it is,,proof !!
all in a box and on it's way to canada


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> There it is,,proof !!
> all in a box and on it's way to canada




That ain't all of it...LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> That ain't all of it...LOL!!!



Hey !! ,, you dont mow a field down to bare ground either !!


----------



## PB

I thought I seen Ron earlier today.


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> I thought I seen Ron earlier today.



WOW !!!!!!

i never knew that pic made it on the interweb !!

not happy with you f ella 
you left a 525 and a 535 sitting up on that shelf !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! ,, you dont mow a field down to bare ground either !!



HaHaHa!!! True!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> I thought I seen Ron earlier today.



Gee...I never seen Ron all fixed up......kinda cute in a creepy sorta way...Hmmm Didn't know there was palm trees in Ogunquit either......there's a lot I don't know..... I gotta get out more.....up here that is.....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> There it is,,proof !!
> all in a box and on it's way to canada



Sure is a fancy Stihl Pyjama to keep you all warm and snuggly when the winter gets here since you got no beard .


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Dan needs a new name again! Dancandohalf ? Don't like that one. Some body help me here! :msp_unsure:



*Half Man Dan*

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

diggers_dad said:


> *Half Man Dan*
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



And here I thought you were one of the nice guys .........................:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Bust day for the Slug! Fixed 3 saws and almost done with #4 for the day! Time to go eat fish now!
Got 3 saws today too! 2 Eekos and a silver Dolmar! Pix when I get back.


----------



## dancan

Husqvarna owners have a hard time with reading and writing .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Husqvarna owners have a hard time with reading and writing .



Chan saw? Husqua? Those are both french Canadian words right?

By the way. Isn't it poor business etiquette to try and promote your own listings?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Dan needs a new name again! Dancandohalf ? Don't like that one. Some body help me here! :msp_unsure:





diggers_dad said:


> *Half Man Dan*
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



How about *Part Man Dan*, *MaybeDancan*, or *Dan Semi Can*?


----------



## dancan

Not where I'm from , it would be spelled like pileau d'm_rde , not really much to do with Mardis Gras . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

This article is about my son (stepson) whom I've helped raise since he was 3 years old. Just thought you guys might find it "cool".

Local teen spends summer in Tonga | Mountain Democrat


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sure is a fancy Stihl Pyjama to keep you all warm and snuggly when the winter gets here since you got no beard .



I aint told nobody and YOU better not ! :mad2:
remember ,,payback is a ##### !!
i'll get you when you least expect it !!


----------



## PB

dancan said:


> Husqvarna owners have a hard time with reading and writing .



I think you meant Canadians.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> This article is about my son (stepson) whom I've helped raise since he was 3 years old. Just thought you guys might find it "cool".
> 
> Local teen spends summer in Tonga | Mountain Democrat



Good on you Jon..
i wont even make an uncalled for tastless smart remark 
( this time ! )


----------



## roncoinc

Oh,,Oh,,Oh,,,, picked this today,,SSOOOOOO sweet you could sweeten your coffe with the juices 
dont member what kind it is but has LOT's of sugar content !!


----------



## dancan

PB said:


> I think you meant Canadians.



Nah , I just talked to him , he's from Maine .
He came over on the ferry into Yarmouth and missed the last one back , says he's been stranded here ever since waiting for the ferry service to resume so he can return .


----------



## dancan

Peaches and Cream ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Peaches and Cream ?



:msp_ohmy: i think your right !!!!
HOW did you know that !! ???


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Nah , I just talked to him , he's from Maine .
> He came over on the ferry into Yarmouth and missed the last one back , says he's been stranded here ever since waiting for the ferry service to resume so he can return .



Ya gotta remember,,main used to be part of m#######chussetts !


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> :msp_ohmy: i think your right !!!!
> HOW did you know that !! ???



The two colours of the corn (peach and cream) and it's the sweetest , best tasting corn I've ever eaten .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> The two colours of the corn (peach and cream) and it's the sweetest , best tasting corn I've ever eaten .



It sounded so familiar i had to call and ask.
it is !! 
peaches and cream 
gotta agree with you on the taste..
now if we could get the mainahs to eat sumthin besides cow corn !!


----------



## PB

dancan said:


> Nah , I just talked to him , he's from Maine .
> He came over on the ferry into Yarmouth and missed the last one back , says he's been stranded here ever since waiting for the ferry service to resume so he can return .



I always suspected that Canada was made of American rejects.  


Looks like a bad storm is heading down your way. Going over Fredericton right now, quite a big cell. They were calling for gusty winds and small hail here, hope you don't get it your way.


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> It sounded so familiar i had to call and ask.
> it is !!
> peaches and cream
> gotta agree with you on the taste..
> now if we could get the mainahs to eat sumthin besides cow corn !!



I am a PA boy and won't touch sweet corn unless it is Butter and Sugar or Silver Queen (or king). You New Englanders don't know corn.  Those sugar extended varieties are cow corn in my opinion. You need to go back to the standard or the new fangled supersweet for REAL sweet corn.


----------



## AU_K2500

well, the guy at Elliots wouldnt deal. hes stuck on 200.00. Looked at the pile a little more and there is A LOT of stuff you cant see in the pictures. lots of bars. cases and some whole saws....I know for a fact i could make money on the deal, but i dont know if ive got the room for all of it, and i cant imagine the time it would take to go through it all.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jon1212 said:


> This article is about my son (stepson) whom I've helped raise since he was 3 years old. Just thought you guys might find it "cool".
> 
> Local teen spends summer in Tonga | Mountain Democrat



Congratulations. You done good raising him.


----------



## Stihl 041S

PB said:


> I am a PA boy and won't touch sweet corn unless it is Butter and Sugar or Silver Queen (or king). You New Englanders don't know corn.  Those sugar estended varieties are cow corn in my opinion. You need to go back to the standard or the new fangled supersweet fore REAL sweet corn.



YuP. Good sweet corn you don't even have to cook.


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> I always suspected that Canada was made of American rejects.
> 
> 
> Looks like a bad storm is heading down your way. Going over Fredericton right now, quite a big cell. They were calling for gusty winds and small hail here, hope you don't get it your way.



Lee,,you didnt study your history..
way back when France didnt want to build bigger prisons so they shipped them all to canada..
then england thot that was a good idea and shipped all thiers too !!
the smart ones then moved south to LA. ( not cali ! )
then from the rest of the world those looking to "get away" moved there.
followed by draft dodgers from the U.S. and other undesirebales.
the process of natural selection,darwins law and gene pool cleaning pretty much resulted in a fair representation of humanity subsidised by the govt reslting in a down turn of individuals showing normal initiative..
THERE !! is that how you feel !! ??


----------



## dancan

Jon1212 said:


> This article is about my son (stepson) whom I've helped raise since he was 3 years old. Just thought you guys might find it "cool".
> 
> Local teen spends summer in Tonga | Mountain Democrat




Those are always proud days , job well done !


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> well, the guy at Elliots wouldnt deal. hes stuck on 200.00. Looked at the pile a little more and there is A LOT of stuff you cant see in the pictures. lots of bars. cases and some whole saws....I know for a fact i could make money on the deal, but i dont know if ive got the room for all of it, and i cant imagine the time it would take to go through it all.



Buy , pick through it quickly , put the leftovers in a big box and ship it to John , he'll buy anything , just tell him there's something good inside .




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> Lee,,you didnt study your history..
> way back when France didnt want to build bigger prisons so they shipped them all to canada..
> then england thot that was a good idea and shipped all thiers too !!
> the smart ones then moved south to LA. ( not cali ! )
> then from the rest of the world those looking to "get away" moved there.
> followed by draft dodgers from the U.S. and other undesirebales.
> the process of natural selection,darwins law and gene pool cleaning pretty much resulted in a fair representation of humanity subsidised by the govt reslting in a down turn of individuals showing normal initiative..
> THERE !! is that how you feel !! ??



So it's not just American rejects?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Husqvarna owners have a hard time with reading and writing .



Must be from China? Its a Chan saw! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> I am a PA boy and won't touch sweet corn unless it is Butter and Sugar or Silver Queen (or king). You New Englanders don't know corn.  Those sugar extended varieties are cow corn in my opinion. You need to go back to the standard or the new fangled supersweet for REAL sweet corn.



Well PA boy,,does that stand for P ain in the A xe ??
I dont think your old enuf to have had teeth long enuf to have gnawed on corn as many years as needed to form a firm opinion.
if you dont think us new englanders know what b&s and the silvers are you havent been keeping your eyes open.
butter and sugar is probly the most favored corn here followed by silver queen with silver king coming in late.
the field i picked in today has the peaches and cream to come in early followed by butter and sugar in the next few rows then silver king,,,the next planting didnt take so was replaced by a late planting of silver queen.
WE,,at a real working farm get to taste them all and the peaches and cream comes in first,,followed by the good old reliable silver queen,,next is silver king the B&S..
or substitute any in order as you like ?? 
that fat juicy kernals of the butter and sugar is sure nice but the peaches and cream out does it everytime 
the part i like the best is the next morning,,it all comes out the same way it went in !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> There it is,,proof !!
> all in a box and on it's way to canada



I have seen ,"that," shirt before...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> YuP. Good sweet corn you don't even have to cook.



If you havent had fresh peaches and cream you havent had good sweet corn.


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
Just came in the from the shop. Steak, taters, and sweet corn for dinner. Man that was good.


----------



## sefh3

I needed to make some room in the shop. I found these old shelving units so I used them as Stihl shelves.

Just for you RON!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I needed to make some room in the shop. I found these old shelving units so I used them as Stihl shelves.
> 
> Just for you RON!!!!!!!!



Are you sure that`s not Ron`s shop,..you know, the corner he never shows in the picts.


----------



## sefh3

No I found these hanging from Ron's ceiling!!!! You notice all the pics he takes he doesn't show the roof???uttahere2:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have seen ,"that," shirt before...LOL



YOU also can keep quiet !! :mad2:
enabler and instigater !


----------



## tbone75

AS is way slower than me tonight!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> YOU also can keep quiet !! :mad2:
> enabler and instigater !



I aint tellin,..just sayin...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Are you sure that`s not Ron`s shop,..you know, the corner he never shows in the picts.



You know,,your borderline now fella,,right on the cusp...
your on the edge you dont wanna cross over,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Soooo close,,,,,,on the other side is nothing but darkness,,a life without meaning,a life with no joy,,kinda like living in canada !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You know,,your borderline now fella,,right on the cusp...
> your on the edge you dont wanna cross over,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Soooo close,,,,,,on the other side is nothing but darkness,,a life without meaning,a life with no joy,,kinda like living in canada !! LOL !!



I like Canada,. wouldn`t trade living here for any other place year round...LOL
I like to travel and visit other areas of NA, spend some time in CA but always look forward to getting back home.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> If you havent had fresh peaches and cream you havent had good sweet corn.



Growing up in the 50s, my grandfather wouldn't pick the corn till the water was ready to boil.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> well, the guy at Elliots wouldnt deal. hes stuck on 200.00. Looked at the pile a little more and there is A LOT of stuff you cant see in the pictures. lots of bars. cases and some whole saws....I know for a fact i could make money on the deal, but i dont know if ive got the room for all of it, and i cant imagine the time it would take to go through it all.



Bars ?/ for what ?? home owner craftsmans ?? sorry but the saws die before they need a new bar..
cases ?? i give all i can away..
whole saws ?? any husky 350's or 372's ??
broken strimmers and blowers are free on garbage pickup day..
also you dont have the place for all the junk,or the place to work on all the junk,or the means to get RID of all the junk.
i remember when a member here told me " go for quality , not quantity " .. i remembered that.
then Jerry told me " go for stihl " ,, i ignored that..
blow the guy off,,tell him when he wants to get rid of his trash you will give him $50 for scrap price and take it away..


----------



## AU_K2500

thats what i tried to tell him....told him about 10-20 percent of it was worth money. and the rest was gonna get scraped or thrown out...he said he could get 200 for scraping it all, but that hed rather see it go to a guy that would make good use of it! ha, thats when i knew we were on two completely different pages!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like Canada,. wouldn`t trade living here for any other place year round...LOL
> I like to travel and visit other areas of NA, spend some time in CA but always look forward to getting back home.



They say home is where the heart is..
even starving ethiopians would rather live in thier desert than anyplace else..
you would prob have a hard time getting anybody to trade you anyway so being happy with what you got is a good thing.. 

prob with traveling to much is i found to many places i would like to live..
around the world there are lots of better places than here..
but here is what i got and it is better than a lot..
the best was when i had a place in san diego and here at the same time.
then moved to florida and here for the winters.
now just here is fine..


----------



## tbone75

AS was so slow I went and finished saw #4 for the day! That was the Husky 55,runs great now!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not really all that slow, Ron being his typical meenie self though.


----------



## tbone75

Saws from the mail today! Nothing but parts! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Not where I'm from , it would be spelled like pileau d'm_rde , not really much to do with Mardis Gras . :hmm3grin2orange:




???????? No wonder I couldn't get my f###kin flat tire fixed in Sackville 40 yrs ago!!!!!lol!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Saws from the mail today! Nothing but parts! LOL



They might just be diamonds in the ruff...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They might just be diamonds in the ruff...LOL



Think I can get the 360 to run? The other I have a motor for,so may get them both running? Need a few parts.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc;
the smart ones then moved south to LA ??[/QUOTE said:


> You ain't following history very good my friend......those "smart ones" didn't have much choice...die where they stood.....die in the hold of a ship....or die when the got where they was going ...if they was stihl alive.......this is a bad issue to trivialize...to some........just sayin......


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Think I can get the 360 to run? The other I have a motor for,so may get them both running? Need a few parts.



Got another one that was a little toasted. LOL Not real bad,motor and carb seem OK.


----------



## AU_K2500

i was just reading this....thought id share! its worth a good laugh. 
Vermont farmer goes CRAZY, smashes 7 police vehicles with massive


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> i was just reading this....thought id share! its worth a good laugh.
> Vermont farmer goes CRAZY, smashes 7 police vehicles with massive




Sorta like my first marriage;
"Seemed like a good idea at the time........"

'Bout as big a wreck.......


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> Well PA boy,,does that stand for P ain in the A xe ??
> I dont think your old enuf to have had teeth long enuf to have gnawed on corn as many years as needed to form a firm opinion.
> if you dont think us new englanders know what b&s and the silvers are you havent been keeping your eyes open.
> butter and sugar is probly the most favored corn here followed by silver queen with silver king coming in late.
> the field i picked in today has the peaches and cream to come in early followed by butter and sugar in the next few rows then silver king,,,the next planting didnt take so was replaced by a late planting of silver queen.
> WE,,at a real working farm get to taste them all and the peaches and cream comes in first,,followed by the good old reliable silver queen,,next is silver king the B&S..
> or substitute any in order as you like ??
> that fat juicy kernals of the butter and sugar is sure nice but the peaches and cream out does it everytime
> the part i like the best is the next morning,,it all comes out the same way it went in !! LOL !!



No it stands to Pennsyl f'n vania.  Ron, I have been growing sweet corn since i was 3. The only reason I don't grow it up here is because there is no room. Trust me when I say that I KNOW my sweet corn. We didn't plant corn a few rows at a time it was acres at a time and we did it every 7-10 days so we had corn from July to Sept. Any of the se corn went to the supermarket and the good su corn we kept for ourselves and the family. The se corn is good for the market because it doesn't need to be cooked right away like the su corn. The best sweet corn is NOT se corn but the su or the supersweet hybrids.


----------



## Stihl 041S

I thought PA was short for Pennsyltucky.......

And I live here!!!!

I GOT to get out more......


----------



## Jim Timber

Got a bunch of rain here tonight, but not much wind. Maybe if I'd popped some sea foam in the clouds it might have knocked my snags down. 

Rope and come-along are in my near future me thinks. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## chipherder

tbone75 said:


> Think I can get the 360 to run? The other I have a motor for,so may get them both running? Need a few parts.



Good Lord man, your sig is correct, you do have it bad. I don't know how you keep up with it all, but I commend you for it my friend!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yawn.......time for beddy bye.......


----------



## roncoinc

Wakey , wakey !!!!!


----------



## dancan

I've been up for a while , back from taking the dog for a run and I'm at the end of my second cup .


----------



## roncoinc

Yeh,yeh, seen that dog,,dont look like it could run ! 

yestday was interesting,,wonder what today will bring ?

friend is having a tardsale,think i will bring an 028 and see if it sells.

Robin stihl lurking,must be on his second pot !


----------



## dancan

The server is a little Huskish this morning , Robin might be stuck in an infinite loop .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I've been up for a while , back from taking the dog for a run and I'm at the end of my second cup .



Yep me too.......dogs stihl sleeping though!! Had to finalize a 5 item Jred 670 transaction with Bryce this AM ....bottom of cup #2 showing through the grinds.........supposed to be 90-95 here today...won't know.........be swinging in my hammock in the shade of the island spruce, looking out the harbor..pushin the "I Want" button for a freshening up of my MOE-HE-TOE.....Ahhhhhh.... I can see it all now..............





Of course this is after packin the cooler, cloths, car etc driving 45 min loading it all out of the car and into the boat and 2 dogs...pounding down the bay 10 miles....clearing the rockweed out of the outhaul....lugging all the afore mentioned items up the beach... putting it all away...airing the camp out...... fetching buckets of water.....Arghhhh....and that is if everything goes good......I can see it all now......


----------



## roncoinc

Thot i had a good deal on a husky 395 in reach.
top covers beat,muffler loose,bolts been replaced with ones to long,etc. runs good tho.
guy said he trade me for my 028 super,028wb and the 041 super electronic.

he hung up before i finished laughing !!


----------



## tbone75

Been up for a while,trying to get get moving. Must have over did it yesterday? Didn't sleep much,stihl hurt like hell! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

well the 455 Rancher is done! the question is... craigslist or Feebay...or keep it?

now its on to the Pioneer farmsaw.


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> Thot i had a good deal on a husky 395 in reach.
> top covers beat,muffler loose,bolts been replaced with ones to long,etc. runs good tho.
> guy said he trade me for my 028 super,028wb and the 041 super electronic.
> 
> he hung up before i finished laughing !!





See Ron, you DO FLIP-FLOP...reminds me of your buddy John Kerry oke: 

One minute you say you have NO STINKIES, the next minute you post something like this... 

I smell a rotting fish... :Eye::Eye:


:jester:




tbone75 said:


> Been up for a while,trying to get get moving. Must have over did it yesterday? Didn't sleep much,stihl hurt like hell! LOL



Did you say happy Birthday to your President this morning?? 




AU_K2500 said:


> well the 455 Rancher is done! the question is... craigslist or Feebay...or keep it?
> 
> now its on to the Pioneer farmsaw.



CL 1st.... then Ebay, if you HAVE TO...


You get your Box yet?? keep an eye on the USPS delivery person... they are liable to re-direct your package... LOL!!!

oke:


----------



## AU_K2500

im pretty sure priority is fast Jay...but not that fast! lol Ill keep an eye out for it midweek. Did you get tracking on it or anything?


----------



## SawGarage

AU_K2500 said:


> im pretty sure priority is fast Jay...but not that fast! lol Ill keep an eye out for it midweek. Did you get tracking on it or anything?



Just making sure your prepared... might want to hide out in the bushes in Camo and intercept them.... 

I have tracking info... we can see how mis-directed it gets THIS TIME...  :msp_unsure:


emailed ya


----------



## AU_K2500

SawGarage said:


> Just making sure your prepared... might want to hide out in the bushes in Camo and intercept them....
> 
> I have tracking info... we can see how mis-directed it gets THIS TIME...  :msp_unsure:
> 
> 
> emailed ya



I do have camo......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Off to work.......raining like the devil!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Sunny and cool here , just right :biggrin:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Just enough rain to add to the humidity. Not enough to cool.

Flash flood warning north of us.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sunny and cool here , just right :biggrin:



85 here in the valley, no breeze at all.


----------



## Jim Timber

72 with a nice breeze here. Friggen beautiful outside!

Got a couple inches of rain last night.


----------



## dancan

66 here .......................................................... but it's 95 out there with the humidity .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 66 here .......................................................... but it's 95 out there with the humidity .



Keepin er a steady 60 here, inside...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Busy day today and tomorrow! Family GTG ! Be back sometime? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Busy day today and tomorrow! Family GTG ! Be back sometime? LOL



And do you REALLY think we are looking foreward to it !! ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And do you REALLY think we are looking foreward to it !! ??



Meen Azz hairless Smurf ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> No it stands to Pennsyl f'n vania.  Ron, I have been growing sweet corn since i was 3. The only reason I don't grow it up here is because there is no room. Trust me when I say that I KNOW my sweet corn. We didn't plant corn a few rows at a time it was acres at a time and we did it every 7-10 days so we had corn from July to Sept. Any of the se corn went to the supermarket and the good su corn we kept for ourselves and the family. The se corn is good for the market because it doesn't need to be cooked right away like the su corn. The best sweet corn is NOT se corn but the su or the supersweet hybrids.



I dont care if you was growin sweet corn for the last 20 years..
Cmon man !! at THREE years old !! ?? you didnt even have enuf TEETH to eat corn !! LOL !!!
your mamma may have complained your gums may have been getting a bit tuff for the teat but that was probly the MOST you got to gnaw on !! LOL !!
i dont care if it's " sugar enhanced " or not,, ( and why do you use the shortcut and leave every body elso out wondering what "se" and " su" means ?? surprised you didnt add in " SH " to be even more impressive ??
AND you forgot to add in the the planting distance to keep pollination acceptable for each..
you also forgot to add the timelines for conversion to starch for each variety and even storage temperatures to inhibit and slow the change !
for market purposes of course a SE "sugar enhanced" variety is best as consumers may wait a couple days before cooking....three days they get a good starchy product ! 
for those that may be wondering about all this,,a couple abbreviations explained..
corn comes in many flavors and complexities,,to simplify it three designations regarding the sugar content..
SU ,,standard sweet corn,like butter and sugar,,sugar turns to starch quickly,should be cooked same day or refrigerated and cooked next..
SE,,sugar enhanced,,can keep refrigerated up to three days befor sugar turns to starch..
SH,,modified with complex sugars that can stand longer storage times before turning to starch and is best grown as a crop for shipping..
Been growing and EATING corn for over 50 years now and i know what taste good to ME !! 
beware of the roadside stands that say "fresh corn" ,,it prob aint...
My fav is peaches and cream and it IS an SE variety and cooked fresh it is the best i have had


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Been up for a while,trying to get get moving. Must have over did it yesterday? Didn't sleep much,stihl hurt like hell! LOL



Well i took some meds last night to get some sleep..
must have over done it.
woke up this morning gimp,,..
then back problems,,to long laying down in one spot ! 
i find i need 8hrs sleep at least a couple times a month..
and if i dont wake up to de-water at least six times as old guys do i get cramped..
so damned one way and damned another ! 
still have a stitch in one side wont let loose  
makes me ornerery and i was going to try and be NICE tonite !!


----------



## roncoinc

SawGarage said:


> See Ron, you DO FLIP-FLOP...reminds me of your buddy John Kerry oke:
> One minute you say you have NO STINKIES, the next minute you post something like this...
> I smell a rotting fish... :Eye::Eye:
> :jester:
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about Maple Man ??
> do you come in here and read the last post and go from there ??
> you didnt see the pix and stuff i posted from the first of the week ??
> you didnt even see the last email i sent you on a part i have you want !!!
> you are SO behind,,and i donr meen on just shpping !! LOL !
> 
> PS: sugar mamma STILL has not picked up that lawn mower we fixed ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> 85 here in the valley, no breeze at all.



You must be dying !!! 
smelling like two stihls in series ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sunny and cool here , just right :biggrin:



Didnt get a chance to look for axe heads at the farm today 

had to pick that "good" corn and beans and broccalie and matters and beets and......etc..


----------



## PB

Man, drank way too much last night. Been nursing a hang over since 6:30 this morning. Fortunately this is only hangover number 5 or 6 in my entire life. Thank goodness the wife is not in a mood to do to much today. We peeled some wall paper in the back room, made a trip to the dump and took in the returnables. Got $7.30 in my pocket now.


----------



## PB

Did I mention that it is f'n hot here today? Well it is f'n hot.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Didnt get a chance to look for axe heads at the farm today
> 
> had to pick that "good" corn and beans and broccalie and matters and beets and......etc..



Good homegrown matters. 

Not like the tasteless ones they strip mine in Florida in the winter.


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Man, drank way too much last night. Been nursing a hang over since 6:30 this morning. Fortunately this is only hangover number 5 or 6 in my entire life. Thank goodness the wife is not in a mood to do to much today. We peeled some wall paper in the back room, made a trip to the dump and took in the returnables. Got $7.30 in my pocket now.



Only 5 or 6 ??

no problem,,you will have your chance at many more 
i hope your taking it easy the rest of the day,,nurturing yourself carefully,,will be a much better day tomorrow


----------



## AU_K2500

I did something today!!!!







and i dug into the pioneer. found the tab on the bottom of the air filter cover that locks into the handle is broke, and there are a couple screws missing. but other than that, its a good looking saw, and all the starting components are good!


----------



## dancan

Weaving 101 ?


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Weaving 101 ?



That's caning....not weaving...


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I did something today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i dug into the pioneer. found the tab on the bottom of the air filter cover that locks into the handle is broke, and there are a couple screws missing. but other than that, its a good looking saw, and all the starting components are good!



Looks good! How the hell you going to check it out with no chain on it??????? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I did get some saw work done today! Got them 2 little Eekos fixed up I picked up from my buddy a day or two ago. Now they can go back home! 6 saws finished in 2 days! It was all easy stuff. LOL Carbs,coils and fuel lines.
My Uncle from Indy got here at noon today,he likes saws! LOL They left about 6pm to get a room for the night.Tomorrow is the big GTG. Won't get much done tomorrow,but feed my face! LOL


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> That's caning....not weaving...



I knew what it was but I figured it would leave the door open to .......


----------



## tbone75

Slackers!


----------



## jimdad07

:chatter:


tbone75 said:


> Slackers!


----------



## jimdad07

Anybody here know much about the Gravely walk behind tractors?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Anybody here know much about the Gravely walk behind tractors?



Nada! Big ,old,heavy,etc. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Going to make a deal on one tomorrow. I have been doing some research on them and there doesn't seem to be much you can't do with them. I am getting one with a brush hog, rotary plow and snow blower. The first thing I am doing when I get it home is make a sulky seat for it so I can ride it. Ought to be good for the garden work and deer trail work out behind the house.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slackers!



I keep dropping in to keep up with all of the posts, been soldering angel wires on the EL wire I am taking to Burning Man. Boy are those angel wires ever fine, not even as thick as a human hair, I can`t even see them without a big magnifing glass...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I keep dropping in to keep up with all of the posts, been soldering angel wires on the EL wire I am taking to Burning Man. Boy are those angel wires ever fine, not even as thick as a human hair, I can`t even see them without a big magnifing glass...LOL



I think you are into more stuff than anyone I know. That's the way to be.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Going to make a deal on one tomorrow. I have been doing some research on them and there doesn't seem to be much you can't do with them. I am getting one with a brush hog, rotary plow and snow blower. The first thing I am doing when I get it home is make a sulky seat for it so I can ride it. Ought to be good for the garden work and deer trail work out behind the house.



Could be a little like Ron? Old,hard to start,grumpy a lot.But stihl useful at times. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I think you are into more stuff than anyone I know. That's the way to be.



Yep,...I pick things up.....I put them down...LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I think you are into more stuff than anyone I know. That's the way to be.



Yes! But............ he won't show us nothing? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Jim you already have a tractor.What do you want that old thing for?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...I pick things up.....I put them down...LOL



You must work for Carrier...


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You must work for Carrier...



:msp_confused:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim you already have a tractor.What do you want that old thing for?



Need it, want it, got to have it...:hmm3grin2orange:

I am interested in them because I can get one of them into a lot of places I cannot get one of the tractors into, with the seats on them it should make it a lot easier to handle. I have a buddy who has three of them and he let me run one with the seat and the brush hog. It worked pretty slick once I figured out how to handle it instead of fight it.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused:



We are Carrier dealers at work (the HVAC equipment) and that is the running joke at work. We can work for Carrier because we pick things up and put things down. Strong like bull...smart like rock.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Anybody here know much about the Gravely walk behind tractors?



They have a "Mow In" down this way every year. 

Williamsport Pa this year. 

Google "Gravely Mow In 2012"

Studebaker owned them for a while. 

Ours had duallies. Go anywhere. 

Made to run all day long.


----------



## tbone75

Something strange around here today? No saws in the mail :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Need it, want it, got to have it...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I am interested in them because I can get one of them into a lot of places I cannot get one of the tractors into, with the seats on them it should make it a lot easier to handle. I have a buddy who has three of them and he let me run one with the seat and the brush hog. It worked pretty slick once I figured out how to handle it instead of fight it.




A lot like learning to run a floor buffer in the Army.


----------



## XPLRN

jimdad07 said:


> Going to make a deal on one tomorrow. I have been doing some research on them and there doesn't seem to be much you can't do with them. I am getting one with a brush hog, rotary plow and snow blower. The first thing I am doing when I get it home is make a sulky seat for it so I can ride it. Ought to be good for the garden work and deer trail work out behind the house.



That's one thing I sooo remember from my youth........Dad having a old gravely and a bunch of accessories. It had a old Kohler one-lunger that he started with a leather strap......no electric start on that one!! Does the one your getting have the electric start feature?? 

I'm trying to recall the attachments he had...........I do recall the bush hog being the one he used the most. and the least used was some kind of trenching device that was tilt-able for the amount of angle/dig you wanted. 

*edit*........did some research on-line and the above "trenching device" was called a "rotary plow" and looked like this; 





Please correct me if that is not what that attachment is called. 


IIRC he also had the sickle-bar mower attachment and a dual wheel set-up that I don't think he ever used as I remember seeing the extra wheels laying in the barn grainery. 

As a kid I sure do remember him starting that thing up........talk about a series of barely contained/controlled(muffler) internal combustion explosions..........that thing was sooo freaking LOUD!!! It must have had a burned out muffler as 4+ decades later I still remember the sound of that thing!!  

If you get a chance, after you've got it home and things straightened out on it I'd sure enjoy seeing some pictures of what all you ended up with!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Something strange around here today? No saws in the mail :msp_scared:



Stihl got 6 more coming. 3 Huskys and 3 Stihls !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hi King, John!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
Just got home from my parents house. My mom's car had some issues. The front bearing was so hot that it melted her front tire.
The bearing was an aftermarket that I replaced 3 years ago. It turned the front rotor a bright orange color. Now it's time to watch the Olymipics for a bit.


----------



## jimdad07

XPLRN said:


> That's one thing I sooo remember from my youth........Dad having a old gravely and a bunch of accessories. It had a old Kohler one-lunger that he started with a leather strap......no electric start on that one!! Does the one your getting have the electric start feature??
> 
> I'm trying to recall the attachments he had...........I do recall the bush hog being the one he used the most. and the least used was some kind of trenching device that was tilt-able for the amount of angle/dig you wanted. IIRC he also had the sickle-bar mower attachment and a dual wheel set-up that I don't think he ever used as I remember seeing the extra wheels laying in the barn grainery.
> 
> As a kid I sure do remember him starting that thing up........talk about a series of barely contained/controlled(muffler) internal combustion explosions..........that thing was sooo freaking LOUD!!! It must have had a burned out muffler as 4+ decades later I still remember the sound of that thing!!
> 
> If you get a chance, after you've got it home and things straightened out on it I'd sure enjoy seeing some pictures of what all you ended up with!! :msp_thumbsup:



The guys has five of them, I think all but one has the electric start feature on it. I have read though that it is pretty easy to add electric start to it. I love tools, especially stuff like this. I will put up pics for sure when I get it.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hi King, John!!!!!



Hows Rob tonight?


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Evening all,
> Just got home from my parents house. My mom's car had some issues. The front bearing was so hot that it melted her front tire.
> The bearing was an aftermarket that I replaced 3 years ago. It turned the front rotor a bright orange color. Now it's time to watch the Olymipics for a bit.



That's no fun. How are you feeling?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hows Rob tonight?



At work. Just put in a 3" drill to some stainless. 12" long. This wil give me some azz time. 

55 rpm.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all,
> Just got home from my parents house. My mom's car had some issues. The front bearing was so hot that it melted her front tire.
> The bearing was an aftermarket that I replaced 3 years ago. It turned the front rotor a bright orange color. Now it's time to watch the Olymipics for a bit.



That is bad! WOW !


----------



## XPLRN

jimdad07 said:


> The guys has five of them, I think all but one has the electric start feature on it. I have read though that it is pretty easy to add electric start to it. I love tools, especially stuff like this. I will put up pics for sure when I get it.



Very cool............you got me going on it now. I went and searched my home town area and found a Gravely setup that looks A LOT like my dad's setup. Dad's Gravely setup was sold at auction back in 1993 when my folks moved off the farm and into town. I sent the guy an e-mail to inquire about how long he'd owned the setup..........darn thing even had the leather starting strap hanging off the handle just like my dad used to hang it on his Gravely!!!


----------



## XPLRN

Stihl 041S said:


> At work. Just put in a 3" drill to some stainless. 12" long. This wil give me some azz time.
> 
> 55 rpm.



That's some _serious_ metal removal!!! You must have one heck of a drill setup to pull a 3" bit in stainless......what alloy is the stainless??


----------



## Stihl 041S

It ain't stainless. Monel. Slower still. Glad I got 40 Hp. 

I did get the clutch off an 090 carcass. It goes with my 070, a 4 ft B&C, an 090 P&C, and some steak knives to Mastermind. 

Hey John! You get any steak knives ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

XPLRN said:


> That's some _serious_ metal removal!!! You must have one heck of a drill setup to pull a 3" bit in stainless......what alloy is the stainless??



Thought it was 316. It's age heardened Monel. 

Rush it and eat inserts!!!!

Regular stuff here. Got a 12 ft vertical. 

Also got G&L boring mill. When we put THAT in we poured 80 + yards of reinforced concrete for the base. 

These machines got NO conscience.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It ain't stainless. Monel. Slower still. Flax I got 40 Hp.
> 
> I did get the clutch off an 090 carcass. It goes with my 070, a 4 ft B&C, an 090 P&C, and some steak knives to Mastermind.
> 
> Hey John! You get any steak knives ??



I just buy the blades for them.Then put handles on.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I just buy the blades for them.Then put handles on.



Nevermind.........

I forgot.....

Time for meds.......


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> That's no fun. How are you feeling?



Sore. Time for bed now. It didn't help it was 92* out there today.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Sore. Time for bed now. It didn't help it was 92* out there today.



95 here today. Rain tomorrow maybe? Bed time for me too! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

The Gravely Mow In is this weekend!! 

Even as we speak!

Night John!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Time to hit the hay.......


----------



## RandyMac

Mars today, go NASA!
Mars Science Laboratory Curiosity Rover Animation - YouTube


----------



## XPLRN

Stihl 041S said:


> Thought it was 316. It's age heardened Monel.
> _
> Rush it and eat inserts!!!!_
> 
> Regular stuff here. Got a 12 ft vertical.
> 
> Also got G&L boring mill. When we put THAT in we poured 80 + yards of reinforced concrete for the base.
> 
> These machines got NO conscience.



40 h.p. and a 12 ft. vertical is DEFINITELY a machine with NO conscience. By chance do you have any pictures of the vertical drill and the 3" drill with inserts?? I've not worked with the big dog tooling like that. I do have fond yesteryear memories of running a shaper.......only about a 24" stroke IIRC. 

The G&L sounds like a beast........what size is that unit if you got 80+ yards of reinforced concrete to support it!??? By chance if you have any pictures of that I'd enjoy seeing that also.........I've always enjoyed big equipment. One cool manufacturing facility(that has since been off-shored) that had some good sized equipment; 







The humble beginnings of William Peterson's manufacturing business;


----------



## dancan

That's a neat pic .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> That's a neat pic .



That is a nice pic,,and i like vice grips too


----------



## roncoinc

Dan,,had sopme more of "our" favorite corn last nite 
strange only one ear a stalk with this stuff.
there is an early variety that has two but smaller ears.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys,raining here right now.


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas. its another beautiful day here. 

low of 81 last night.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys,raining here right now.



So humid here i was thinking of going in the pool to get dry !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So humid here i was thinking of going in the pool to get dry !



Now that is bad! LOL Got some thunder going on now. Great day for a family GTG. LOL


----------



## tbone75

May try to put this blower together today.Got a couple hours to play around before and after I go see the family.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John said blower


----------



## roncoinc

Vintage Sthil Chainsaw


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John said blower



There you are you scamp !!


----------



## dancan

How's the sawmill ?


----------



## sefh3

We had some rain roll through here last night. Now it's humid this morning.

Ron,
See now your looking for those Stihls. Need to add to your collection????


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Something strange around here today? No saws in the mail :msp_scared:



It looks like your keeping the post office in business.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Vintage Sthil Chainsaw



Don't sound to bad? Not one I want. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Between 2 P&Cs I have enough to put this blower together.Did a trial run to see if it had any compression,130 will do I think.


----------



## tbone75

Rained hard here for about 20 mins.,now its clear! May be a wash out on the family GTG?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Rained hard here for about 20 mins.,now its clear! May be a wash out on the family GTG?



Give it another 20 minutes and the ground will absorb the rain and you'll be good to go.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> we had some rain roll through here last night. Now it's humid this morning.
> 
> Ron,
> see now your looking for those stihls. Need to add to your collection????



pphhtttpphhthp !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> Mars today, go NASA!
> Mars Science Laboratory Curiosity Rover Animation - YouTube



Seven minutes of terror!!

I love NASA!!!


----------



## roncoinc

There,got one box ready to ship out now for the next,,,,,,wait,,,i think i see a pebble on the bottom of the pool !!!
better git in thar and git er out !! 

So humid you could seal an envelope without licking it !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

XPLRN;
Great picture. 

PM your email. I'm to thick to post pictures. 

I was using a regular twist drill last night. The turret on the WS 2A is a might loose. Won't take an insert drill. 

I'll get you some pics.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> There,got one box ready to ship out now for the next,,,,,,wait,,,i think i see a pebble on the bottom of the pool !!!
> better git in thar and git er out !!
> 
> So humid you could seal an envelope without licking it !!



You should have gills by now! Webbed toes maybe? Fish lips! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Had nuff of that family stuff! Don't know anyone there? LOL Back couldn't take no more of that standing around chit! Rest the back a bit,then go do something fun! Like count the links on a chain. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

You fellas would be proud....I just convinced some one to give me real cash money for a......mini-mac!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> You fellas would be proud....I just convinced some one to give me real cash money for a......mini-mac!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Did you have to swing a dead cat over your head and yell:

"HEAR ME PRINCE OF DARKNESS!!!!"

;-))


----------



## AU_K2500

nope, it was easier than that. Posted a couple saws in the swap meet thread, it was the first one to go.


----------



## XPLRN

Stihl 041S said:


> XPLRN;
> Great picture.
> 
> PM your email. I'm to thick to post pictures.
> 
> I was using a regular twist drill last night. The turret on the WS 2A is a might loose. Won't take an insert drill.
> 
> I'll get you some pics.



Thanks, done and I look forward to seeing the big machinery!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

XPLRN said:


> Thanks, done and I look forward to seeing the big machinery!!



Check that email!!!!! ;-))


----------



## Stihl 041S

XPLRN said:


> Thanks, done and I look forward to seeing the big machinery!!



It is OUR largest. But for holes. NOTHING beats trepanning. 

Think hollow drill with 3 cutters. 3 inserts in each cutter. 

13" OD. 10"ID. And it takes as much HP to run the coolant pumps as to turn the part. 

Thunk grooving the face of a part with a groove 50' deep!

And the "scrape" in the center is 10" in diameter. 

Ships and planes use BIG machines. 

AC in the cab that sits above the tool on a lathe....


----------



## dancan

XPLRN said:


> Thanks, done and I look forward to seeing the big machinery!!



I hope you'll share a few of them photos :msp_smile:


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I hope you'll share a few of them photos :msp_smile:



+1


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> You fellas would be proud....I just convinced some one to give me real cash money for a......mini-mac!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



I take it this wasn't your ad LOL .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I hope you'll share a few of them photos :msp_smile:



Sorry I'm too dim to post pictures......

Tbone75 posted the Rollie Free on a Vincent for me. 

I will try after the weekend shift. 

;-)) have a good one. 

Anyone is welcome to PM an email for pics.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> nope, it was easier than that. Posted a couple saws in the swap meet thread, it was the first one to go.



Heck I'd buy a good one. 

Just love saws. 

As an early teen I took down a 22" cherry with a left handed geardrive with a 12" bar. 

Just love saws.....


----------



## AU_K2500

OK OK. It was a super pro....they are pretty damn close to a mini-mac thouh


----------



## dancan

Would they have better luck advertising this as a Mac 30 that the label says it is ?
That should make it way better than one of them 10's right ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Would they have better luck advertising this as a Mac 30 that the label says it is ?
> That should make it way better than one of them 10's right ?



Could help a little? I stihl wouldn't give a nickle for it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Never made it back into the shop today.Just standing around really kills me! The back is very bad today.Hope it better tomorrow? Got lots to do!


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,i'm done for today !!
was putting that pos 290 muffler to the wire wheel when the whole machine decided to climb up my arm !!
managed to get er done and painted and in the oven before i bandaged up..
damned steels hurt ya everytime [email protected] ask Dan !..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,i'm done for today !!
> was putting that pos 290 muffler to the wire wheel when the whole machine decided to climb up my arm !!
> managed to get er done and painted and in the oven before i bandaged up..
> damned steels hurt ya everytime [email protected] ask Dan !..



Dang Ron!! That looks nasty! Be careful! Them Steels break legs too! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

Just shove it in the microwave on High for 3 minutes , it'll fix that right up LOL
I've never had to take a wirewheel to any of my Steels so I'm can't give you any proper handling tips


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Just shove it in the microwave on High for 3 minutes , it'll fix that right up LOL
> I've never had to take a wirewheel to any of my Steels so I'm can't give you any proper handling tips



One of the best proper handling tips is when walking in woodes with one DONT step in a hole !!


----------



## roncoinc

Thats it ??
thats all i get for sympathy ??
ok,time to go get comfortable with a book that cares 
you wont find me picking on anybody tonight or being me because i wont BE here !


----------



## dancan

It was a sideways balance issue with a 346 .


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Thats it ??
> thats all i get for sympathy ??
> ok,time to go get comfortable with a book that cares
> you wont find me picking on anybody tonight or being me because i wont BE here !



What you reading Ron ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats it ??
> thats all i get for sympathy ??
> ok,time to go get comfortable with a book that cares
> you wont find me picking on anybody tonight or being me because i wont BE here !



:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It was a sideways balance issue with a 346 .



Thought it was your 361 you were using?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Thats it ??
> thats all i get for sympathy ??
> ok,time to go get comfortable with a book that cares
> you wont find me picking on anybody tonight or being me because i wont BE here !



better clean that out good Ron, steel wire wheel....and im assuming you were cleaning up Rust. wash it out with some iodine or something. 
now dont run off pouting...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> What you reading Ron ?



Romance novel oke::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

346 , I was cutting all the small stuff .


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> better clean that out good Ron, steel wire wheel....and im assuming you were cleaning up Rust. wash it out with some iodine or something.
> now dont run off pouting...



He would stick around if he WANTED to. :msp_wink:


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> better clean that out good Ron, steel wire wheel....and im assuming you were cleaning up Rust. wash it out with some iodine or something.
> now dont run off pouting...



Rust , I hope his tetanus shots are up to date .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 346 , I was cutting all the small stuff .



How many HUSKYS do you have Dan? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Rust , I hope his tetanus shots are up to date .



Not likely! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Romance novel oke::hmm3grin2orange:



Some kind of novel romance????


----------



## Cantdog

Ron...that's poor...sorry to see it......just another reason to NOT DEEL with Steels.....now in this little thread...(well really big thread) with a rather limited number of regular posters we have two posters down from trying to work on or with Stihls.......I'm starting to see a pattern here!!


----------



## sefh3

Ron's reading a Stihl service manual. Freshen his knowledge a bit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Ron's reading a Stihl service manual. Freshen his knowledge a bit.



Steele safety manual...:msp_wink:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I won a saw! I won a saw!!.I won a saw!!!....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Rust , I hope his tetanus shots are up to date .



That is it,...I am selling off all my Stihls, they are not safe to work on. Wait a minute,...I don`t have to work on my Stihls.....I work with them.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ron...that's poor...sorry to see it......just another reason to NOT DEEL with Steels.....now in this little thread...(well really big thread) with a rather limited number of regular posters we have two posters down from trying to work on or with Stihls.......I'm starting to see a pattern here!!



Send me all your Stihls, they are not safe to work on...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> i won a saw! I won a saw!!.i won a saw!!!....



well???????


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> well???????



Look around,..out there!!...LOL


----------



## dancan

You won again !!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Send me all your Stihls, they are not safe to work on...LOL



Knew I liked the way you thought......


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You won again !!!!



Yeah,...I did!!


----------



## dancan

Congrats on the Solo ! 
Have it sent to Cali and then bring it back as carry on LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Send me all your Stihls, they are not safe to work on...LOL



Sure 'nuf you can have all my Steal saws....Free!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Congrats on the Solo !
> Have it sent to Cali and then bring it back as carry on LOL



I might just drive over to Tennesee and pick it up, can`t be far from Cali ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sure 'nuf you can have all my Steal saws....Free!!!!!!



Just tryin to protect ya from them man eatin Steels,..see what they tried to do to Ron!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

I HATE MONEL!!!!!






sorry. ;-))


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I HATE MONEL!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry. ;-))




Never rusts.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,...I did!!



Congrats!!!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> I HATE MONEL!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry. ;-))



It work hardens .


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never rusts.



Ever!!

Bigger stuff just takes SOOOOO long. 

Feel like a rat n a coffee can......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Ever!!
> 
> Bigger stuff just takes SOOOOO long.
> 
> Feel like a rat n a coffee can......




I should hate it, it cut my middle finger off.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I HATE MONEL!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry. ;-))




Steals ain't made of it!!!!!! So you'll be all right!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I should hate it, it cut my middle finger off.



Oh shoot!! Maybe steals are made of it!!!! SEE!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> It work hardens .



Like a€{>~>|€|^|^|er!!

It is tough and howls anyway. Can't always tell when your drill breaks down. 

Then you have to cut the 3" drill back maybe 3/8-1/2" to sharpen it. 

Turn the work around. Try to get ANY hole through. 
Then bore out the work hardened part....

Happened on this part. The drill wasn't pretty.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Like a€{>~>|€|^|^|er!!
> 
> It is tough and howls anyway. Can't always tell when your drill breaks down.
> 
> Then you have to cut the 3" drill back maybe 3/8-1/2" to sharpen it.
> 
> Turn the work around. Try to get ANY hole through.
> Then bore out the work hardened part....
> 
> Happened on this part. The drill wasn't pretty.




Never let it get hot, drown it in coolant and lube.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I won a saw! I won a saw!!.I won a saw!!!....




Congrats Jerry....you are just the luckiest guy...I couldn't win free air for my spare tire.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I should hate it, it cut my middle finger off.



Running a Hardinge HLVH lathe LEFT HANDED. long chip wound around past the tail stock and wrapped around my RIGHT HAND index finger. While I was watching the cut. 

Emergency room for darning of finger.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never let it get hot, drown it in coolant and lube.



I was knee deep in coolant. Warn a little and when it breaks down, stuff happens fast. 

3/4" stream OD coolant in the drill flutes. 

Doesn't get me often. But when it does.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Congrats Jerry....you are just the luckiest guy...I couldn't win free air for my spare tire.....



Thanks, ..seems to be habit forming.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Running a Hardinge HLVH lathe LEFT HANDED. long chip wound around past the tail stock and wrapped around my RIGHT HAND index finger. While I was watching the cut.
> 
> Emergency room for darning of finger.



Long strand caught in the jaw of the chuck, pulled it and caught my left hand middle finger at the first joint from tip, sheared it right through but the doc sewed it back on and it healed up well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I was knee deep in coolant. Warn a little and when it breaks down, stuff happens fast.
> 
> 3/4" stream OD coolant in the drill flutes.
> 
> Doesn't get me often. But when it does.....



Its a biotch.


----------



## AU_K2500

anybody got a tilly RK-23HS kit laying around they want to throw in the mail?
PM me....I dont want to go back to elliots....the guy will want to talk me into buying that pile....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> anybody got a tilly RK-23HS kit laying around they want to throw in the mail?
> PM me....I dont want to go back to elliots....the guy will want to talk me into buying that pile....



Fleabay?


----------



## dancan

You know you want it ................


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Fleabay?



This little birdie says cheap cheap. I hate waiting and I f[SUP][/SUP]igured there's someone out there that buys them bulk. Oh well. Fee bay it is...I need tygon too....might buy a roll.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> You know you want it ................



Isn't a river in Egypt the first stage.?????

Denial!!!!!

What is the second stage?


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> You know you want it ................



I'm still trying to justify it in my head...I'm sure a lot of you would/could benefit from it


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> I'm still trying to justify it in my head...I'm sure a lot of you would/could benefit from it



Wait!!! You skipped some stages!!!!

You should be doing anger......


----------



## Cantdog

Well had a good overnight on the island......OL took so much time getting ready the tide was high when we got there so lugging was minimal...hot and humid even out there....great supper last night....watched the sunset and planes going over at 35,000 ft headed for Europe as always do after 8:00PM...woke up thick of fogg....couldn't even see the outboard 200' from the camp at 7:00 this morning....had a great brunch and blew out of there on the last of the flood...just before the tide turned at Trial Point which is the sticking point when traveling to or from the camp. Stiff SW breeze 15-20KNTS on our aft port quarter blew us right up the bay...running 23 MPH at 3500 rpm loaded..chart plotter was on but we traveled all the way in a hole in the fog....bright sunshine right to the dock!!!


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Well had a good overnight on the island......OL took so much time getting ready the tide was high when we got there so lugging was minimal...hot and humid even out there....great supper last night....watched the sunset and planes going over at 35,000 ft headed for Europe as always do after 8:00PM...woke up thick of fogg....couldn't even see the outboard 200' from the camp at 7:00 this morning....had a great brunch and blew out of there on the last of the flood...just before the tide turned at Trial Point which is the sticking point when traveling to or from the camp. Stiff SW breeze 15-20KNTS on our aft port quarter blew us right up the bay...running 23 MPH at 3500 rpm loaded..chart plotter was on but we traveled all the way in a hole in the fog....bright sunshine right to the dock!!!



I was wondering how you were doing today. We went down to the trash barn and hit that thick fog just before Searsport but it was cleared up by Belfast. Very strange to see. Glad you made it back alright!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Wait!!! You skipped some stages!!!!
> 
> You should be doing anger......



Steps schmeps...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Well had a good overnight on the island......OL took so much time getting ready the tide was high when we got there so lugging was minimal...hot and humid even out there....great supper last night....watched the sunset and planes going over at 35,000 ft headed for Europe as always do after 8:00PM...woke up thick of fogg....couldn't even see the outboard 200' from the camp at 7:00 this morning....had a great brunch and blew out of there on the last of the flood...just before the tide turned at Trial Point which is the sticking point when traveling to or from the camp. Stiff SW breeze 15-20KNTS on our aft port quarter blew us right up the bay...running 23 MPH at 3500 rpm loaded..chart plotter was on but we traveled all the way in a hole in the fog....bright sunshine right to the dock!!!



If no sunshine till you hit the dock is the worst that happens to you after a stay like that.......I will follow you to the gates of HELL!!!!


----------



## caleath

Whats up gentlemen? Raining here thank God. I walked out to my office and stepped over my Wright Saw thats layin on the shop floor...thought of you guys.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> I was wondering how you were doing today. We went down to the trash barn and hit that thick fog just before Searsport but it was cleared up by Belfast. Very strange to see. Glad you made it back alright!



Yeah... Thanks...it was thick this morning but it got a hole burnt in it by 10:00 AM so it was fine...thanks to global positioning with an onboard differential (accutate to 10-15' +-) we can navigate pretty accurately but without radar you still have to be careful of other moving objects.....Depths, islands and ledges are on the electronic chart but other watercraft are not....but being Sunday the worry of lobster boats was not an issue as they can't haul on Sundays July and August....so that just left the Yachters.....EEKK!!

Did you buy anything???? LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Whats up gentlemen? Raining here thank God. I walked out to my office and stepped over my Wright Saw thats layin on the shop floor...thought of you guys.



Glad to hear your getting some rain!
You stihl have a saw? :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> If no sunshine till you hit the dock is the worst that happens to you after a stay like that.......I will follow you to the gates of HELL!!!!



LOL!! No it was bright shunshine all the way to the dock!!.......fogg every where around but not where we were going!!


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> Whats up gentlemen? Raining here thank God. I walked out to my office and stepped over my Wright Saw thats layin on the shop floor...thought of you guys.



Hey Cliff..glad you're getting some rain.


----------



## caleath

I Stihl have all my saws...no new ones for over a year. Got too dang many already.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I Stihl have all my saws...no new ones for over a year. Got too dang many already.



To many! :msp_scared: Never!
I have over 100 now.


----------



## caleath

I see alot of the regulars still hangin around in here/.....dont tell Jerry but I never did finish that 034 super either..sittin under the bench covered with an old t shirt


----------



## caleath

100 huh probably a bunch of Huskies in there


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> 100 huh probably a bunch of Huskies in there



Yep! LOL Husky,Dolmar,Stihl,Echo and others !


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I see alot of the regulars still hangin around in here/.....dont tell Jerry but I never did finish that 034 super either..sittin under the bench covered with an old t shirt



Better just send it to me. LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I see alot of the regulars still hangin around in here/.....dont tell Jerry but I never did finish that 034 super either..sittin under the bench covered with an old t shirt



Busted! :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Better just send it to me. LOL



I'm closer


----------



## tbone75

Cliff let me know if you want to let go of them project saws?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Cliff let me know if you want to let go of them project saws?



I'm closer....no shipping cost!


----------



## Stihl 041S

I still hate Monel!!!!

But the 2" carbide bar is my friend....z


----------



## tbone75

I don't think he is done yet? May get back at them again?


----------



## tbone75

You guys have a good one! I got to lay down! Got lots to do tomorrow,if I can? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You guys have a good one! I got to lay down! Got lots to do tomorrow,if I can? LOL



Night John!!

Hope your back is better!!!


----------



## caleath

I am gonna finish that 34 and probably at least the 066...not sure about the rest of them though.


----------



## Jim Timber

So my sister thinks she didn't give me her interest in the pooper 4620 we co-owned from new, and now wants it to use. Problem - I sold it 3 months ago since I was under the impression it was mine (I'm getting documents from here out. She's pulled this alzheimer's stuff before).

So, do I muff mod my 42cc current production practically new wild thing and give it to her? Or do I let her use my husky 51/55 BB saw and retain ownership?

I guess her hubby's saws aren't up for the challenge of moderate size wood. She was super impressed by them years back when she relinquished her share in the saw. But I also spent $300 to also build her a shed free. That share was partial payment for my expense in helping them.

I'm aprehensive about giving her a pro saw. Last time I got the 4620 back she had 5 loops of safety chain (all dull), and a chinese bar on it. I'll have $100 in the husky if the 18" bar I just got on another saw won't fit.

She's my sis, but we're not very close these days.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Randymac;

10:32PST Curiosity landed safely!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Beddy bye time!

Night all...


----------



## Cantdog

I see the ZZZZlackerZZZZ have the "Monday Morning Slooooows" again....suffering from TB no doubt....(Tired Blood)..... I figured by now Dan would be at the shop....getting an early start on his half day.......hmmmm hot, black coffee's goood....


----------



## roncoinc

Been up awhile,went down early,fell asleep reading.


----------



## Cantdog

How's that ol' arm doing this morning Ron???


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> How's that ol' arm doing this morning Ron???



OOhhhh,,,leaking...looks yucky..
gonna be like a bad sunburn healing,didnt think i had that much hair and that the bad part..
total length of damage is eight inches.
grabbed ahold about my wrist and worked it's way up,side guards banging on my arm left bruises.
worst area is about two in long 1/2 in wide got pretty smoothed out 
i got it nice and clean first thing while still numb and had tetnus shot just a few months ago.
got a DR.appt tomorrow so will have it looked at.
just like any other scrape,what can you do with it ?? not much.
keep clean and let heal..and no more workin on steal


----------



## dancan

No shop today , we've got a civic holiday .
I'm only going in for 3 half days a week while I'm on the crutches .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> No shop today , we've got a civic holiday .
> I'm only going in for 3 half days a week while I'm on the crutches .



Ahhh So you do have an excuse!! Happy holiday..atleast it's good to be up and around...



roncoinc said:


> OOhhhh,,,leaking...looks yucky..
> gonna be like a bad sunburn healing,didnt think i had that much hair and that the bad part..
> total length of damage is eight inches.
> grabbed ahold about my wrist and worked it's way up,side guards banging on my arm left bruises.
> worst area is about two in long 1/2 in wide got pretty smoothed out
> i got it nice and clean first thing while still numb and had tetnus shot just a few months ago.
> got a DR.appt tomorrow so will have it looked at.
> just like any other scrape,what can you do with it ?? not much.
> keep clean and let heal..and no more workin on steal



Yep not much to do there just keep clean and flexible....

I got a real bad burn once from welding that took about 8" on the outside of my forearm. Was in a good spot welding two peices of 8" channel iron back to back to make up a very heavy duty I-beam...silly me ...wore short gloves instead of gauntlets. Was above running full sticks of 6011 one after the other 2' to a time leave space and start again...didn't get burned from splatter so I didn't notice the radiation burn until it was to late!!! That sucked Too!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys 
Ron keep that thing CLEAN !
May try to put this blower back together today?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Ahhh So you do have an excuse!! Happy holiday..atleast it's good to be up and around...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep not much to do there just keep clean and flexible....
> 
> I got a real bad burn once from welding that took about 8" on the outside of my forearm. Was in a good spot welding two peices of 8" channel iron back to back to make up a very heavy duty I-beam...silly me ...wore short gloves instead of gauntlets. Was above running full sticks of 6011 one after the other 2' to a time leave space and start again...didn't get burned from splatter so I didn't notice the radiation burn until it was to late!!! That sucked Too!!!!!



Been there with the welding suntan :msp_sad:
Ron , you better get a rabies shot since you got bit by a Steel LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys
> Ron keep that thing CLEAN !
> May try to put this blower back together today?



Your box is done,matter of getting it to the PO.

is the blower what you WANT to do today 

OH MY MATTERS !! :taped: one plant so heavy it fell over breaking the stake holding it up !
12 green matters fell off


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your box is done,matter of getting it to the PO.
> 
> is the blower what you WANT to do today
> 
> OH MY MATTERS !! :taped: one plant so heavy it fell over breaking the stake holding it up !
> 12 green matters fell off



The blower is not what I would like to do today. LOL But want it out of my way.
5 
of my mater plants are on the ground! I know the one big one has over 50 maters on it! Going to be hard to get under it!
Your box is ready to go too. When I get to the PO. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Put the matters in a brown paper bag.They may ripen?


----------



## tbone75

Hi Adam! Hows it going?


----------



## farrell

mornin all long time no see!
still workin a lot of overtime and sleeping!
cut a lil wood
shot some chucks
tendin garden
saw my girls for the first time in a year and half! gonna be goin back to court and fightin for them!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> mornin all long time no see!
> still workin a lot of overtime and sleeping!
> cut a lil wood
> shot some chucks
> tendin garden
> saw my girls for the first time in a year and half! gonna be goin back to court and fightin for them!



Good luck! Sure hope you get to see them more!


----------



## roncoinc

Bears !!

went to get a coule hand fulls of beries and ALL gone !!
all trmpled down and plants cleaned off


----------



## dancan

John , are you set up for basic heat treat ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , are you set up for basic heat treat ?



I can do some small stuff. Just learning about it. Only know a little.


----------



## dancan

Do you think you could make a spring for the blade of a pocket knife ?


----------



## dancan

I could send you the broken spring .
Speaking of springs , could someone wind up the server , it seems a little slow at times LOL


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , slow server , reminds me of when I had dialup , so 20th century like LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Put the matters in a brown paper bag.They may ripen?



We just put them on the window sill in the sun and turned them to ripen. 


Oh yeah....

Morning dears!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Do you think you could make a spring for the blade of a pocket knife ?



Not sure I can do that? Not near enough heat treating under my belt yet! LOL That needs to be the right kind of steel plus heat treated just right!


----------



## tbone75

Got the blower put together far enough to start up tomorrow if it will? LOL
A 350 Husky just showed up in the mail! Nice shape,plus someone already put a 346 like top end on it. Put fuel in it and it fired up.But didn't run for chit. LOL Acts just like that last one did with the impulse plugged up? Pulled the carb off to look,sure looks plugged? 
Taking a break for the moment,then go put the carb back on?
Need a top cover and clutch cover is all for it. :help:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Not sure I can do that? Not near enough heat treating under my belt yet! LOL That needs to be the right kind of steel plus heat treated just right!



Hey John ;

I wonder if he could use a piece of recoil spring?

Cut it where the curve is right. 

What other springs might work?


Thin and narrow as required.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Not sure I can do that? Not near enough heat treating under my belt yet! LOL That needs to be the right kind of steel plus heat treated just right!



1074 , 1095 , 5160 any high carbon .
It's not a coil spring , it's the piece of metal that keeps tension on the heal of blade of a simple folder .


----------



## dancan

That spring .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> 1074 , 1095 , 5160 any high carbon .
> It's not a coil spring , it's the piece of metal that keeps tension on the heal of blade of a simple folder .



The very end of the spring is straight. Then into a flat curve and the coil. 

I cant see the pics. Just blue "?"

For HT a propane torch would work. 

And for tempering.


----------



## dancan

Strange you only get a blue pic ? Pm me your email and I'll send you the pics and it will be all clear LOL


----------



## Jim Timber

I'm gonna go try to buy some saws.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Strange you only get a blue pic ? Pm me your email and I'll send you the pics and it will be all clear LOL



You got my email ........ ;-))


In 5 minutes....


----------



## dancan

Jim Timber said:


> I'm gonna go try to buy some saws.



They'd better be top handle but NO MINI MACS  so you can send them to me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jim Timber

Nope. No top handles.


----------



## dancan

Can the spring be made out of monel for 50 cents ?







:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Then you'll have to send me the saws to see if I like them when I get my walking papers LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> How many HUSKYS do you have Dan? :msp_w00t:



Yeh ?? Dan ?? how many huskys you have huh ??


----------



## dancan

Running or parts ?


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Running or parts ?



What I meant to say was , '' Running or Junk ? '' .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> What I meant to say was , '' Running or Junk ? '' .



I would expect no less from you..
if it has no gas is it ,it dont run so it is junk ??
like asking me how many junk stihl's i have,ALL of em !!
I guess it is up to you to qualify..


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I would expect no less from you..
> if it has no gas is it ,it dont run so it is junk ??
> like asking me how many junk stihl's i have,ALL of em !!
> I guess it is up to you to qualify..



Hey big guy. How's the arm?


----------



## Jim Timber

Home empty handed. 

Someone tried to sell me a steal for $90 and it would puff/drop/puff all the way to the floor. Guy wouldn't take my $30 offer, or some other guy's 60, and got real cranky when I insisted on taking the muffler off to show him it wasn't a bad plug causing it not to run. It was also a relic, so parts are probably hard to find cheap.


----------



## dancan

2171WH running , 2165 parts 
346 running but not proved itself yet , available
266 , gave it to my brother
340 , gave it to a friend
(3) 26? , for junk/parts , available
(2) 246 , junk/parts , available
262 , junk/parts going to be given to a friend
2100cd , could be up for trade
394XPM , not for sale or trade
265rx , not for sale or trade 
That's the list .
The only Husky I might want to run is a 385/390 or a 395 or them new hot rods that just came out .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 2171WH running , 2165 parts
> 346 running but not proved itself yet , available
> 266 , gave it to my brother
> 340 , gave it to a friend
> (3) 26? , for junk/parts , available
> (2) 246 , junk/parts , available
> 262 , junk/parts going to be given to a friend
> 2100cd , could be up for trade
> 394XPM , not for sale or trade
> 265rx , not for sale or trade
> That's the list .
> The only Husky I might want to run is a 385/390 or a 395 or them new hot rods that just came out .



I will take the 2171/2165 and the 394. I know where you may be able to get a running 385? Needs a couple parts.


----------



## dancan

Stihl list 
(2) 025 junk/parts
026 in for rebuild
026M not forsale
034M not forsale
(2) 036 in for rebuild
(3) 361 not forsale
460M not forsale
660 artic not forsale


----------



## Cantdog

Good list there Dan....that's way more Huskies than I got...the 2 in my sig is it right now for runners..but working my way towards that 261 conversion to 262XP.....need a few more bits...picked up a German made 20" Calton bar and chain combo in .325 today that could go on it. $29.95 from Bailey's. Couldn't let that go by!! Needed a few more chains and considered a 25' roll as I didn't have the bux for a 100' reel. BUT I did the math....$0.27 per DL in the 25'......$0.20 per DL for premade and packaged chains...cheeper to buy 66 DL chains and cut them down 2 links to 64 DL for the 2-3 odd 15" Total Super Bars some 49SPs run.


----------



## dancan

Soooo , what bits do you need ?


----------



## tbone75

Worked on the 350 a little more,opened the impulse line.It would idle after that but stihl wouldn't run very good? Pulled the carb back off to look it over like I should have done before :bang: :hmm3grin2orange: Diaphragm was on top the gasket. LOL Put it back on,runs ok but stihl not great? Check more tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Soooo , what bits do you need ?



Whatcha take for the 025s? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Soooo , what bits do you need ?






Weeeeellll...it's been awhile since I looked in the box...new Meteor piston comes to mind..or an NOS or perhaps a used one with very little wear.......of course the Walbro #87 carb but have all but given up on finding one as they were only made for 2 yrs and not for any other saw. Probably port the P&C and put it together with the #120 and then keep my eye out........undented 262XP muffler would be a plus too...maybe a 3 shoe clutch but I think I have one......as I said it's been a while...


----------



## dancan

John , is it really worth sending dead 025's half way across the continent ?
Robin , wait till later this week when I'm back at the shop but I'm sure it has the 3 shoe clutch .


----------



## Cantdog

One other thing though Dan....Thou should not list that hard red brick in with those soft punkin' bricks....LOL!!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Whatcha take for the 025s? LOL



You are such a saw slu.....................................................g


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , is it really worth sending dead 025's half way across the continent ?
> Robin , wait till later this week when I'm back at the shop but I'm sure it has the 3 shoe clutch .



Not likely worth the cost to get them here. :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You are such a saw slu.....................................................g



Saw slut is right! :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

So, i get all the parts i need for the 45. (thanks Jay)....and whats missing.... the stupid little e-clip for the chain tensioner...and lowes is closed. Guess ill kill two birds with one stone and just go to elliots tomorrow and get the e-clip and the carb kit for the pioneer.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> So, i get all the parts i need for the 45. (thanks Jay)....and whats missing.... the stupid little e-clip for the chain tensioner...and lowes is closed. Guess ill kill two birds with one stone and just go to elliots tomorrow and get the e-clip and the carb kit for the pioneer.



And the pile of junk? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> And the pile of junk? :msp_rolleyes:



not till i sell the 455 or the 45 and make some scratch


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Good list there Dan....that's way more Huskies than I got...the 2 in my sig is it right now for runners..but working my way towards that 261 conversion to 262XP.....need a few more bits...picked up a German made 20" Calton bar and chain combo in .325 today that could go on it. $29.95 from Bailey's. Couldn't let that go by!! Needed a few more chains and considered a 25' roll as I didn't have the bux for a 100' reel. BUT I did the math....$0.27 per DL in the 25'......$0.20 per DL for premade and packaged chains...cheeper to buy 66 DL chains and cut them down 2 links to 64 DL for the 2-3 odd 15" Total Super Bars some 49SPs run.




Just went back into the order...I was wrong.. the bar and chain combo was not .325 but was 3/8" but is the small mount Husky and didn't cost $29.95 but $27.02 Also got 5 chains in .325 ....... 3-16", 1-18" and 1-20" along with the B&C for $100.94...had to hit $100 order to get the discount!!


----------



## jimdad07

I love those Carlton bars, some if the hardest steel I have ever drilled. That one that John has I had to use a masonry bit to drill it out with windex as a coolant. If you've never tried windex as a coolant for drilling, it is amazing in that capacity.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I love those Carlton bars, some if the hardest steel I have ever drilled. That one that John has I had to use a masonry bit to drill it out with windex as a coolant. If you've never tried windex as a coolant for drilling, it is amazing in that capacity.



Got 3 saws I could use that one on now! LOL Soon to be 4 !


----------



## tbone75

I am a big saw slut/hoarder! Just got another 350 and a 028 Wb. LOL


----------



## Jim Timber

Was hoping to get an echo 510 with low drag reversed chain for $125, but he sold it already.  I guess he's as good at CL as chainsaws.


----------



## jimdad07

Jim Timber said:


> Was hoping to get an echo 510 with low drag reversed chain for $125, but he sold it already.  I guess he's as good at CL as chainsaws.



I love it when people sell those saws with that style chain, those are the ones that are usually a good saw that starts right up.


----------



## Jim Timber

Someone got a great deal - saw looked new. I was 2hrs away when the listing posted, then he never called me back. Found out it sold tonight, but it was days ago.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I love those Carlton bars, some if the hardest steel I have ever drilled. That one that John has I had to use a masonry bit to drill it out with windex as a coolant. If you've never tried windex as a coolant for drilling, it is amazing in that capacity.



Works for Lexan/Plexiglas. AFTER you dummy the drill. Don't ask.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> not till i sell the 455 or the 45 and make some scratch



:msp_razz: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

That's too bad. Hate missing good saw deals.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> I am a big saw slut/hoarder! Just got another 350 and a 028 Wb. LOL



Think I need a 200' X 200' storage shed/barn for my saws! Maybe I should thin them out a little? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That's too bad. Hate missing good saw deals.



I need to stop finding them! :bang::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I don't want no more saws! I got enough! 










You believe that chit you'll believe anything! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

I see you down there Jay ! Add that clutch cover to my pile you need to send out! LOL


----------



## tbone75

OK...........................I am talked out,going to bed! :msp_smile:


----------



## jimdad07

Jay is down there, I haven't seen you around much in a long time. How the heck are you?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Think I need a 200' X 200' storage shed/barn for my saws! Maybe I should thin them out a little? :msp_rolleyes:



Get the okay for a 50x50........












And make it 8 stories high!!!!!


Night John.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night to all, I'll check in with you guys soon.


----------



## SawGarage

dancan said:


> 2171WH running , 2165 parts
> 346 running but not proved itself yet , available
> 266 , gave it to my brother
> 340 , gave it to a friend
> (3) 26? , for junk/parts , available
> (2) *246 *, junk/parts , available
> 262 , junk/parts going to be given to a friend
> 2100cd , could be up for trade
> 394XPM , not for sale or trade
> *265rx *, not for sale or trade
> That's the list .
> The only Husky I might want to run is a 385/390 or a 395 or them new hot rods that just came out .



D- I'd be interested in some 242/246 parts to complete the saw that I got from Ron... of course :msp_rolleyes:it's a basketcase... oke:

I could ALSO use a couple 262 parts, if they are up for grabs... I can assist w/ other parts there, too 

Oh, and that 265RX is BAD-A$$!! 




tbone75 said:


> I will take the 2171/2165 and the 394. I know where you may be able to get a running 385? Needs a couple parts.



*YOU* have *ENOUGH SAWS!!!!*



tbone75 said:


> Whatcha take for the 025s? LOL



see my *FIRST* comment to ya 



tbone75 said:


> Worked on the 350 a little more,opened the impulse line.It would idle after that but stihl wouldn't run very good? Pulled the carb back off to look it over like I should have done before. Diaphragm was on top the gasket. LOL Put it back on,runs ok but stihl not great? Check more tomorrow.



John, Isn't the DIAPHRAGM SUPPOSED to be on TOP of the gasket??? atleast from the cover-off-1st view


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> And the pile of junk? :msp_rolleyes:



What would that be?? 



tbone75 said:


> I need to stop finding them! :bang::hmm3grin2orange:



* YES!!!!! you do!!! *




tbone75 said:


> OK...........................I am talked out,going to bed! :msp_smile:



huh?? All you've been * DOING * is TRYING to use *REVERSE-PSYCHOLOGY* on yourself to take MORE energy *FINDING SAWS!!* 

:bang:





I was HERE trying to CATCH UP!! lol

oh, i've been around, ya know, cyber-stalking,rubbing people the wrong way, all that good stuff


----------



## Jim Timber

Got home, got the wild thing reassembled with new (used) carb, and put the 55BB p&c on the 51 and put that back together. Now I want to fire em up, but my neighbors would kill me slowly.

Sis is getting the crispy thing. I can't bring myself to let her burn up a husky with dull safety chains. She could use the etra power, but that's not my problem.


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> D- I'd be interested in some 242/246 parts to complete the saw that I got from Ron... of course :msp_rolleyes:it's a basketcase... oke:
> 
> I could ALSO use a couple 262 parts, if they are up for grabs... I can assist w/ other parts there, too
> 
> Oh, and that 265RX is BAD-A$$!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YOU* have *ENOUGH SAWS!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> see my *FIRST* comment to ya
> 
> 
> 
> John, Isn't the DIAPHRAGM SUPPOSED to be on TOP of the gasket??? atleast from the cover-off-1st view



It WAS under it.


----------



## tbone75

Guess the Slug is the first one up and moving? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Where are all the slackers this morning? Stihl snooooozzzzzing !


----------



## tbone75

Didn't sleep much last night. Mat as well go do something? Quiet! LOL Best thing about not sleeping,I don't hurt near as bad for a while! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hi John!!!!

Someone to cover!!!!

Good night!!!!

Hope your backs better!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hi John!!!!
> 
> Someone to cover!!!!
> 
> Good night!!!!
> 
> Hope your backs better!!!!



Hope you get some rest!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hope you get some rest!



I was looking for info on a 22 pellet rifle for my nephew. 
A Hakim. By Anchutz. 

That and sorting out all my saw parts. 

Yawn.....night John.


----------



## Cantdog

I have ZZZslackernesss on me this morning.......had to drive myself out of bed......PERFECT sleeping weather...60 degrees and very Low himidity...clear skies.......as near perfect day as it gets here on "The Beautiful Rockbound Coast of Maine"!!!!!!...Thinking about saws....have to dump 20 trees by the weekend...no later...full moon was just a few days ago.....gotts to get "Wilting".......that dry Canadian air snapped me back ro reality.....and what has to begin......LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

I'm up , just got back from the movies .


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!! Here is a pic sent to me by my friend John from the island, taken about 20 mins ago ...this is the view from his bedroom balcony looking up the bay..LOL that hump way off in the distance is the mountain that I live on...and where I'm sitting right now....it's about 30 miles distant pic makes it look closer.....John lives on the side of MT Champlain..... as you can see "Nice" day Eh?


----------



## dancan

That's a real nice pic !


----------



## roncoinc

Water and islands,,need a rainbow or sumthin


----------



## roncoinc

Started on another POS yestday...needs very few parts.
tried cleaning it,gave up and set it in the gunk tank.
now i have to clean and strain my gunk tank 
got most of the crud off with a small hammer and chisel but still pretty filthy.
even inside of the fuel tank was filthy,,fuel line popped loose of the tank and left room for it to leak but also crap to wash back in !!
fires and runs,p&c spotless..
last sthinky on the list..


----------



## Cantdog

It is a nice pic...it came in while I was doing the first post.........the shot was about 10 mins old at that time...... the truly amazing thing is most of the boats on the pic are still there still doing what they were doing.....it is simply stunning to me how fast info can travel so quickly to so many different places these days!!!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Water and islands,,need a rainbow or sumthin



Like a Lucky Charm ad !!


----------



## tbone75

Bout time you slacker got moving!

Searching for a clutch and sprocket for this 350? Swear I had one? Guess maybe I don't! Seem to have everything else lined up for it.Now I got to find a clutch and sprocket! :bang:


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Water and islands,,need a rainbow or sumthin



There's probably two gay guys in a raindow colored kayak in there somewhere (not that there's anything wrong with that) LOL!!!.......Speaking of kayaks......there are many dozens that travel about the bay this time of year.......the lobstermen call 'em "speed bumps".....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Started on another POS yestday...needs very few parts.
> tried cleaning it,gave up and set it in the gunk tank.
> now i have to clean and strain my gunk tank
> got most of the crud off with a small hammer and chisel but still pretty filthy.
> even inside of the fuel tank was filthy,,fuel line popped loose of the tank and left room for it to leak but also crap to wash back in !!
> fires and runs,p&c spotless..
> last sthinky on the list..



Till the next batch! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



The midget may have that stuff?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


>




HaHaHa!! Pretty close Ron but my nest is just a bit to the right (East) this pic is looking just about due north.....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The midget may have that stuff?



He still owes me as it is !!

he ever settle with you ?


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!! Pretty close Ron but my nest is just a bit to the right (East) this pic is looking just about due north.....



Hey,,it's a hill thats blue..
dont need to get that accurate,couldnt zero in at that range anyway.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He still owes me as it is !!
> 
> he ever settle with you ?



Yes he did a while back. He is in the swap thread trying to sell some saws right now.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> morning fellas!



Just happened to come accross some interesting stuff on 480 oiler adjustment.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> morning fellas!



Morning!



























SLACKER! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see you down there Jay! Got a clutch and sprocket for a 350? If so toss it in my pile,or box? LOL


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> It WAS under it.



:bang: UGH....



roncoinc said:


> Started on another POS yestday...needs very few parts.
> tried cleaning it,gave up and set it in the gunk tank.
> now i have to clean and strain my gunk tank
> got most of the crud off with a small hammer and chisel but still pretty filthy.
> even inside of the fuel tank was filthy,,fuel line popped loose of the tank and left room for it to leak but also crap to wash back in !!
> fires and runs,p&c spotless..
> last sthinky on the list..



Of course, it *MUST* be a STIHL!!




Cantdog said:


> It is a nice pic...it came in while I was doing the first post.........the shot was about 10 mins old at that time...... the truly amazing thing is most of the boats on the pic are still there still doing what they were doing.....it is simply stunning to me how fast info can travel so quickly to so many different places these days!!!



amazing...simply amazing oke: 



tbone75 said:


> Bout time you slacker got moving!
> 
> Searching for a clutch and sprocket for this 350? Swear I had one? Guess maybe I don't! Seem to have everything else lined up for it.Now I got to find a clutch and sprocket! :bang:



Guess you'll have to find one... 

*MAYBE,*just *MAYBE* if you SLOWED DOWN on your saw *HOARDING/collecting*
you'd KNOW where the parts are.... oke:

Gets a bit ovewhelming, huh??? LOL!!!



tbone75 said:


> The midget may have that stuff?



That *STUFF* was promised to me... well, atleast the cover and presence lever...*BUT* we all know how the midget flip-flops...LOL!!!

I wonder WHY they would STEEL these parts on a regular basis..??

Jay


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hey,,it's a hill thats blue..
> dont need to get that accurate,couldnt zero in at that range anyway.



True.... and it's the only one for miles in any direction....it used to be covered with blue berries...now the local land trust has it and is "saving" it by letting it grow up in popples and scrub....nice.....


----------



## tbone75

Mom needs something? May be back? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

SawGarage said:


> :bang: UGH....
> 
> Of course, it *MUST* be a STIHL!!
> 
> 
> That *STUFF* was promised to me... well, atleast the cover and presence lever...*BUT* we all know how the midget flip-flops...LOL!!!
> 
> I wonder WHY they would STEEL these parts on a regular basis..??
> 
> Jay



The pic of the 028 was posted after the thread.
Jaycub seems like such a nice kid but after he walked out of here about 6 months ago with stuff and he has not shipped or sent anything yet,,he makes Jay seem fast like Sonic the hedge hog !! LOL !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Just happened to come accross some interesting stuff on 480 oiler adjustment.



Let see it


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> The pic of the 028 was posted after the thread.
> Jaycub seems like such a nice kid but after he walked out of here about 6 months ago with stuff and he has not shipped or sent anything yet,,he makes Jay seem fast like Sonic the hedge hog !! LOL !!




RON!! Just remember... I NEVER OWED you anything oke:... I shipped 1st, BUT It just took me a minute to get things gathered... 

PLUS, the mail was SLOW :bang:

I TRY to move things along with some SPEED when I owe-out ... sometimes _LIFE DOES _get in the way... 



I DID send 1st, and then *PICKED *up my stuff


----------



## tbone75

Made it back! LOL I see I didn't miss much. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Let see it



Will have to get it in the shop,will post later.


----------



## roncoinc

SawGarage said:


> RON!! Just remember... I NEVER OWED you anything oke:... I shipped 1st, BUT It just took me a minute to get things gathered...
> 
> PLUS, the mail was SLOW :bang:
> 
> I TRY to move things along with some SPEED when I owe-out ... sometimes _LIFE DOES _get in the way...
> 
> 
> 
> I DID send 1st, and then *PICKED *up my stuff



I will be the first ( hehe ) to say that you have never "owed" my anything,,except more visiting time up here !!! 
you have shipped parts and waited months to get paid back.more than once that i know of.

You have to get a PO sched and see they ARE open more than one day every three months !! LOL !!

I just mailed out two boxes today,,within a couple of days of notification..
now i got some 51 stuff to pull,,WHEN i can find time ??? 

mmmmmm,,,,...... maple syrup ,,,


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Made it back! LOL I see I didn't miss much. LOL



Back ?? were you gone ??

I just got back from DR.apptt.
he said i was starting to look a little "aged" for a 30 yr old 
said i should take vatamin B because it was just barely acceptable,but is acceptable.
looked at my wire wheel arm and said i was taking good care of it.
said nothing he or the LAB test's could find wrong or bad or not good.
does want me to poop on a stick tho and send it in 
i will just rub the stick over a stihl and see what comes back !! LOL !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Back ?? were you gone ??
> 
> I just got back from DR.apptt.
> he said i was starting to look a little "aged" for a 30 yr old
> said i should take vatamin B because it was just barely acceptable,but is acceptable.
> looked at my wire wheel arm and said i was taking good care of it.
> said nothing he or the LAB test's could find wrong or bad or not good.
> does want me to poop on a stick tho and send it in
> i will just rub the stick over a stihl and see what comes back !! LOL !!!



Poop on a stick? Got any dogs around? LOL Oh! Better yet bear poop!


----------



## tbone75

Got this first blower done! Runs great,starts on the first pull!!
The little Eeko I sold cam back,started but wouldn't run.Pulled the carb off and found a chunk of wood in the reed valve! :msp_confused:
How the hell did that get in there?................Found it! The grommet for the idle screw wasn't in there :bang: Is now! And running great again!
Hope nothing else went in there?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


>



Damn!! Thanks for that!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Damn!! Thanks for that!!!



I would love to live up there,if it didn't get so dang cold! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

Bacon lunch is over.No matters! :bang: OL made them all into juice last night! Nothing ripe left out there


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm , Robin knows the sea , has a watch out , likes rum ........... could be more to this pic than meets the eye .













:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Dayum....busted!!!!!! Good thing it was by a foriegn national not a local official!!!! And BTW it isn't that isn't a boat load of rum....it's KEITH"S!!!!!!!!LOL!!


----------



## PB

This is a little more accurate. 

View attachment 247722


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Way to hot to be out working, when your out on the sawdust pile I swear its 150 deg


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> This is a little more accurate.
> 
> View attachment 247722



Yeah but it was to early for them to be out....they are stihl in their tiny tents.....


----------



## dancan

Oregon made saw ? John !!!


----------



## tbone75

Mowing grass today before the rain hits again wed. or thur.
Tore down the 2 Eekos I just got.330T and 360T,should get one out of them? Only parts I will need is intake boot,air filter and cover for it.Both boots were broke?


----------



## Jon1212

Check my signature, Jerry will be pleased.


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> This is a little more accurate.
> 
> View attachment 247722



Now thats the best one yet !!!! LOL !!!!1


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Let see it



Ok,,i dont know where i found this but here it is..
reversing the two adjustment screws is for the 65 and 77.
the 480 has a slotted screw on the front of the pump it is numbered 1.2.3.4.
turn it down to 1,lowest.
remove the clutch and clean the pump.
you will see the adjuster.
.......
dont know why i kept it or were i found it or what it means,,but there it is !!


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Check my signature, Jerry will be pleased.



A " jonathan" ?
gee,,i wouldnt have guessed !!


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> A " jonathan" ?
> gee,,i wouldnt have guessed !!



Ron,
Out here a Pioneer is definitely the exception. The seller had it listed as a Poulan with a 36" bar, but his pictures made it clear it was a Pioneer, but the number on the side was pretty much gone so I took a gamble that it was either a P60 series, or a P50 series. It runs pretty well, and the F designation I found out denotes the Full Wrap which by the way still has the Pioneer green on it.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Ron,
> Out here a Pioneer is definitely the exception. The seller had it listed as a Poulan with a 36" bar, but his pictures made it clear it was a Pioneer, but the number on the side was pretty much gone so I took a gamble that it was either a P60 series, or a P50 series. It runs pretty well, and the F designation I found out denotes the Full Wrap which by the way still has the Pioneer green on it.



OK,,i take it aquiring a pioneer is a notable event ??


----------



## tbone75

Was mowing grass till a Poulan showed up. LOL Not sure about this one? Starts but won't rev up.good compression and spark.Pulled the carb,all looks good.Pulled the muffler,looks good in there too?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Oregon made saw ? John !!!



My guess is its a 119, still worth $50. any day.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> My guess is its a 119, still worth $50. any day.




Hell yeah..............the blade's worth that!!!! Not to mention the pointy things that go on it...!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hell yeah..............the blade's worth that!!!! Not to mention the pointy things that go on it...!!



Yeah, and the recoil for one of them in good used condition is worth $75. just to give an indication of what used parts go for.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, and the recoil for one of them in good used condition is worth $75. just to give an indication of what used parts go for.



You you better go grab that Jerry!


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of slackers tonight too! May as well go to bed! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You you better go grab that Jerry!



I would but I don`t have time right now, maybe I can talk Dan into chasing it down.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What a bunch of slackers tonight too! May as well go to bed! LOL



I don`t have much chainsaw related to post right now, I am fairly involved with prep work for my trip out to Cali.

Just got through reading all 144 eMail messages I got today....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Kinda slow in here...I mowed today too...lawn at home with the push-me, pull-you....then took the tiller off the tractor and put the mower on and trailered it up to Hoss's pasture to mow the weeds he won't eat...golden rod mostly..try to flatten that chit out before it goes to seed.....daughter charged around on the tractor and got about half of it done before dark...better than I thought....


----------



## Cantdog

What is this the night of the living dead???.........John's not even working on EEkooos.....I'm down to a half a glass of rum...then I'm headed for the hay...unless someone can post something of interest.......ZZZZSLACKERZZZZ!!!!!


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> What a bunch of slackers tonight too! May as well go to bed! LOL




John,

Don't go to bed YET!!! 


I was working on uploading a picture *JUUUSSSTTTT* for you  :jester:

I *KNOW how much of a saw Whore you is...* and how *BAD* your addiction is.. 

SO, I wanted to give you a sneak-peek into the 'covered collection'... figure you can IMAGINE what else might be on the 2 pallets there.. LOL!!


<img src="http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb84/gr40rcapri/Misc%20saws/tbonespic.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> What is this the night of the living dead???.........John's not even working on EEkooos.....I'm down to a half a glass of rum...then I'm headed for the hay...unless someone can post something of interest.......ZZZZSLACKERZZZZ!!!!!



I got nothin'......

I'm gonna go sort saw parts.....


----------



## dancan

Must be the morning of the living dead ?


----------



## Jim Timber

Finally got to use my 511ax grinder. I now see why some people don't like them. There's still some rigidity issues, and I think it stems from the plastic nut and long stick out of the depth gauge bolt on the motor head. The chain vise also doesn't do a very good job of holding the chain firmly.

No clue how well my chains cut yet, but I'm reasonably pleased with the results for first attempts. A file or die grinder will make sharper chains, but I think this will even out my bad angles after field dressing with the file.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Must be the morning of the living dead ?




Feels like it...coffee's not ready yet........


----------



## dancan

On the second cup , breakfast done , almost time to get on the road .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hauled the trash, did the laundry, cleaned up, time for bed. 

Morning all. Night all.


----------



## roncoinc

OH YUCK !!!
woke up and looked at my arm,aint never seen THAT color come out of a people before !!
no pix,that gross,,


----------



## SawGarage

Stihl 041S said:


> I got nothin'......
> 
> I'm gonna go sort saw parts.....




Hey man,

I sent ya a PM... 

hopefully you can help  bout the grinder mods 

Jay


----------



## tbone75

Good morning fellers,got a little more sleep than usual! But it will be a while before I go do anything. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH YUCK !!!
> woke up and looked at my arm,aint never seen THAT color come out of a people before !!
> no pix,that gross,,



I hope your keeping it CLEAN !


----------



## tbone75

Got to try and get this Poolin running somehow? LOL Them mow some more grass.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I hope your keeping it CLEAN !



Oh yeh,very carefull about that !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh yeh,very carefull about that !!



That thing will be very sore for a while I bet!


----------



## roncoinc

So yestday workin on anuther 028 and it is the feelthy one.
clutch cover was stained dirty etc.
gunk tank didnt clean it,gas didnt clean it,strate purkle power,nope.
found this works well !!
bare metal and paint is spotless !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So yestday workin on anuther 028 and it is the feelthy one.
> clutch cover was stained dirty etc.
> gunk tank didnt clean it,gas didnt clean it,strate purkle power,nope.
> found this works well !!
> bare metal and paint is spotless !!



BBQ grill cleaner.May need some of that! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> So yestday workin on anuther 028 and it is the feelthy one.
> clutch cover was stained dirty etc.
> gunk tank didnt clean it,gas didnt clean it,strate purkle power,nope.
> found this works well !!
> bare metal and paint is spotless !!




I should mention that this is the cheap Dollar store stuff.
put it on cold and rubbed it rite away with a brush and rinsed it off.

wonder what it will do to plastic ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I should mention that this is the cheap Dollar store stuff.
> put it on cold and rubbed it rite away with a brush and rinsed it off.
> 
> wonder what it will do to plastic ?



Turn it dull or eat it! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Turn it dull or eat it! LOL



Would that be a bad thing on a steal ??


----------



## Sagetown

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would but I don`t have time right now, maybe I can talk Dan into chasing it down.



Repped. Awe; take time. You won't miss it.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I should mention that this is the cheap Dollar store stuff.
> put it on cold and rubbed it rite away with a brush and rinsed it off.
> 
> wonder what it will do to plastic ?





roncoinc said:


> Would that be a bad thing on a whoskee ??




This maybe ?


----------



## dancan

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

This Poolin has me stumped? Acts like its out of time? Pulled the flywheel,looks fine,reset the the coil again.Muffler and screen are clear.But it stihl pops back through the carb and blows the air filter off? Wont rev up at all? LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> This maybe ?



Looks more like a J-Red color to me? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time to work on something else! Guess another Steel LOL Got lots and lots of them to put together! Big pile of 017/018,025s,290,310,044,046,064 and 028 on the way. May keep this 028 Jerry? Have to wait and see? LOL


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> Time to work on something else! Guess another Steel LOL Got lots and lots of them to put together! Big pile of 017/017,025s,290,310,044,046,064 and 028 on the way. May keep this 028 Jerry? Have to wait and see? LOL



wHOOOHA..

WROAR...lol oke:


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> wHOOOHA..
> 
> WROAR...lol oke:



Got a few that run too! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Well.. I finally got my hands on an 064. Going to dig in and do some mild port work.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well.. I finally got my hands on an 064. Going to dig in and do some mild port work.



Just one? I have 3 and 3/4. LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Just one? I have 3 and 3/4. LOL



Them little people can't carry more than one at a time.............:msp_wink:


----------



## dancan

Was that Jacob Sawyer making another hit and run post ? 
He's almost like them early morning spammers .
The only thing missing is the pics they try to post .



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> Was that Jacob Sawyer making another hit and run post ?
> He's almost like them early morning spammers .
> The only thing missing is the pics they try to post .
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, I suppose he was "short" on time.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah, I suppose he was "short" on time.



He always comes up a little "short" :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> He always comes up a little "short" :msp_w00t:



He doesn't find amusement parks very amusing for that very reason.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> He doesn't find amusement parks very amusing for that very reason.



Sort of like some posters 
not ME !!!


----------



## roncoinc

Finished one up today..
when i say finished it's right down to being cleaned and polished and sharpened chain and tested in wood and ready to cut..dont even need fuel or oil ready to go,finished !!
even slight mod to the muff and painted it 
what a POS a 290 is !! not only ugly,underpowered,ergonamically unstable ,to big for thier size ,take wierd size chains,this took a 325 x 063 !! they are completelly unimpressive.. 
John,,the 1.6mm on the bar means .063 guage.
bar came in today,I dont mess around !! cleaned it and dressed it and found a chain.
will be in a yard sale friday,hope to get like $150 or so out of it..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Finished one up today..
> when i say finished it's right down to being cleaned and polished and sharpened chain and tested in wood and ready to cut..dont even need fuel or oil ready to go,finished !!
> even slight mod to the muff and painted it
> what a POS a 290 is !! not only ugly,underpowered,ergonamically unstable ,to big for thier size ,take wierd size chains,this took a 325 x 063 !! they are completelly unimpressive..
> John,,the 1.6mm on the bar means .063 guage.
> bar came in today,I dont mess around !! cleaned it and dressed it and found a chain.
> will be in a yard sale friday,hope to get like $150 or so out of it..



Good deal Ron! I didn't know 1.6mm was .063? Learn something new every day!
I put this MS250 together again today.Hope it runs this time? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Stupid today,,forgot the pic.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Stupid today,,forgot the pic.



Cleaned up good!


----------



## dancan

Went for physio today , she hooked me up to a machine and tried to electrocute me , then she shoved a bunch of needles in me and then she threw me on the rack and gave me a good oldfasion stretchin' ........ Sure sounds like a torture movie LOL 
She asked me if it was painful and I told her it wasn't as much as owning a Huskee .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Just one? I have 3 and 3/4. LOL




I got my 066, and 046 still. I seem to of acquired a 272 husky somehow? I got a big load a few weeks ago, im still trying to organize from it.






Jon1212 said:


> Them little people can't carry more than one at a time.............:msp_wink:


 Them are fightin words! 
Hey do ya think ya can reach for that tool on the top shelf for me? Then damn 4ft tall shelves get me everytime!









dancan said:


> Was that Jacob Sawyer making another hit and run post ?
> He's almost like them early morning spammers .
> The only thing missing is the pics they try to post .
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Pictures? Ya want pictures????


----------



## Cantdog

Worked on cabinetry for 6 hrs......then painted half (more or less) the bottom of the boat..couldn't finish as I had some dings in the hull I wanted to fix and the epoxy hadn't kicked hard enough to sand...so I grabbed the new 49 with the Northwoods piston and headed down back with the idea of dumping a few maples to start my "wilting" process......well....there was more underbrush around that had to be cleaned up than I had remembered and some firs that had to go too..(good for the "Free Flow") by the time I had cut out all the trash and cut up the firs and piled the brush for later burning......I was drenched and thirsty....85 degrees and very humid here.... didn't drop a one....but at least next time I will be able to walk from one to another and put 'em on the ground...I figure about 24 trees should do.....I went right to the store where my daughter works...she just shook her head and laughed when she cashed out a very wet and wood chip covered DAD, buyin a red delicious apple for Hoss and a sixer of tall green cans for himself, that imediately became as wet as me when they left the cooler!!!!


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> I will be the first ( hehe ) to say that you have never "owed" my anything,,except more visiting time up here !!!
> you have shipped parts and waited months to get paid back.more than once that i know of.
> 
> You have to get a PO sched and see they ARE open more than one day every three months !! LOL !!
> 
> I just mailed out two boxes today,,within a couple of days of notification..
> now i got some 51 stuff to pull,,WHEN i can find time ???
> 
> mmmmmm,,,,...... maple syrup ,,,



Dammmm you and your maple syrup...

The mower still running strong?? 





roncoinc said:


> said i should take vatamin B because it was just barely acceptable,but is acceptable.




Ah, yes, RON needs a MENTAL health vitamin!  oke: 

Helps the MEMORY too, if there's anything left to help... LOLOL!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Went for physio today , she hooked me up t
> o a machine and tried to electrocute me , then she shoved a bunch of needles in me and then she threw me on the rack and gave me a good oldfasion stretchin' ........ Sure sounds like a torture movie LOL
> She asked me if it was painful and I told her it wasn't as much as owning a Huskee .



sounds more like a movie you get from the "21 or older stores"


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got my 066, and 046 still. I seem to of acquired a 272 husky somehow? I got a big load a few weeks ago, im still trying to organize from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them are fightin words!
> Hey do ya think ya can reach for that tool on the top shelf for me? Then damn 4ft tall shelves get me everytime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures? Ya want pictures????




Depends on the ''PICS'' .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Depends on the ''PICS'' .



Thats for me to know... And you to find out... Hmm.


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> sounds more like a movie you get from the "21 or older stores"



The view was all good from my vantage point .........................I told the wife her name is Beulla , she's 58 and from Bulgaria :msp_wink: so I can go back 3 times a week :msp_smile:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> The view was all good from my vantage point .........................I told the wife her name is Beulla , she's 58 and from Bulgaria :msp_wink: so I can go back 3 times a week :msp_smile:



As long as the wifey is ok with it!


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,i'm done for today !!
> was putting that pos 290 muffler to the wire wheel when the whole machine decided to climb up my arm !!
> managed to get er done and painted and in the oven before i bandaged up..
> damned steels hurt ya everytime [email protected] ask Dan !..




*HOLY OUCH, RON!!!!* I JUST finally found this picture :barf:



how's it healin?


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> sounds more like a movie you get from the "21 or older stores"



And as far as the wife knows , Beulla has a glass eye .


----------



## dancan

I'll see Ron's ''Owie'' and raise a hundred ,


----------



## dancan

Sorry about the "Hairiness"


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I got my 066, and 046 still. I seem to of acquired a 272 husky somehow? I got a big load a few weeks ago, im still trying to organize from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them are fightin words!
> Hey do ya think ya can reach for that tool on the top shelf for me? Then damn 4ft tall shelves get me everytime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures? Ya want pictures????



I have a 066,046 and 044 too! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Took my tall ales and my apple up to the pasture...Hoss was happy to see me as always (atleast when I have an apple).....I went mowing where the daughter left off last night...did about an acre....stopped to have a beverage.....Hoss wanted some.....so I gave him some....made his ears go back and forth...but he came back for more so hoss and I had a couple ales.....we was standing there... nobody around..I had to drain off a little so just did....Hoss looked over and went HeHEhehe......and then looked at the horizon and didn't move when I laughed...smug SOB.....not sure I can drink with Hoss......


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure post some UGLY pix ! :ah:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I have a 066,046 and 044 too! LOL



I'm stihl wanting an 064 066.....


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I'm stihl wanting an 064 066.....



We can talk about that! 064 that is! Only have one 066! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You guys sure post some UGLY pix ! :ah:




You probably don't to see any of me and Hoss..do ya???


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sorry about the "Hairiness"



You take a pic of you wifes leg ??? you call that hair ??

raise ya and call ya on the bleeding festering leaking scabing flesh wound !! 
btw: thats hair that MEN have,..


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> We can talk about that! 064 that is! Only have one 066! LOL



I can listen really good........


----------



## AU_K2500

this little 45 is almost as bad a a freaking mini mac.....i cant for the life of me get the throttle cable routed through the slot in the air filter supprot and up to the carb with out it coming off.....im doing something wrong....but i dont know what.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You probably don't to see any of me and Hoss..do ya???



I will pass! LOL


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> You take a pic of you wifes leg ??? you call that hair ??
> 
> raise ya and call ya on the bleeding festering leaking scabing flesh wound !!
> btw: thats hair that MEN have,..QUOTE]
> 
> Stihlolititos is getting to you again. I think you need to let them Stihls sit for awhile...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You take a pic of you wifes leg ??? you call that hair ??
> 
> raise ya and call ya on the bleeding festering leaking scabing flesh wound !!
> btw: thats hair that MEN have,..



Dang that is DOUBLE UGLY ! :ah::ah:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> this little 45 is almost as bad a a freaking mini mac.....i cant for the life of me get the throttle cable routed through the slot in the air filter supprot and up to the carb with out it coming off.....im doing something wrong....but i dont know what.



Have no idea how it goes?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> You take a pic of you wifes leg ??? you call that hair ??
> 
> raise ya and call ya on the bleeding festering leaking scabing flesh wound !!
> btw: thats hair that MEN have,..



Sorry Ron , all the hair hasn't grown back yet and I left the oozin' pics at the hospital .
I'll try and get the doc to email me a pic of all the hardware in September .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You probably don't to see any of me and Hoss..do ya???



NOT if it's gonna show you showing HOSS what you got thet he dont anymore !!
that might get him upset and both you end up spending the days wandering in the corrall


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I can listen really good........



I am keeping the first one.But the other 2 are going some where? LOL How do you want it? All in parts or one with 3/4 of its parts? Or one all together and running?


----------



## dancan

Ron , can we call you ''Uncle Fester'' ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Have no idea how it goes?



The 45 sure is a POS for the little saw that it is, cheap lil son of a biotch!! But I really like mine, it does a lot of work for me and is one of my easiest saws to start up even if it sets for months, a couple of pulls and its off to cuttin.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NOT if it's gonna show you showing HOSS what you got thet he dont anymore !!
> that might get him upset and both you end up spending the days wandering in the corrall



Dang wonder he didn't show a pic of them things laying in the bed of his truck! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ron , can we call you ''Uncle Fester'' ?



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am keeping the firs one.But the other 2 are going some where? LOL How do you want it? All in parts or one with 3/4 of its parts? Or one all together and running?



I am going to be looking for one when I get back from Burning Man, I have some stuff I want to incorporate into a 064/066 Magnum.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 45 sure is a POS for the little saw that it is, cheap lil son of a biotch!! But I really like mine, it does a lot of work for me and is one of my easiest saws to start up even if it sets for months, a couple of pulls and its off to cuttin.



well, in that case, can you offer any insight into how this carb is hooked up?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Ron , can we call you ''Uncle Fester'' ?



I don't know. Kinda reminds me of Charlie Ruggles........


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am going to be looking for one when I get back from Burning Man, I have some stuff I want to incorporate into a 064/066 Magnum.



Guess I know where one of them is going! LOL Let me know what all you don't want with it? Jug? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> well, in that case, can you offer any insight into how this carb is hooked up?



I never have any problems when working on saws so I don`t take much notice how things like that go together. All linkages seem so simple to my feeble mind and it was years ago when I pulled the 45 apart and put a brand new OEM piston and rings in it. I would have to go out and take the carb off just to refresh my mind on just how the cable connects on that particular setup.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess I know where one of them is going! LOL Let me know what all you don't want with it? Jug? LOL



I would not need a P&C or a carb, have a good recoil for one unless you still need one.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would not need a P&C or a carb, have a good recoil for one unless you still need one.



No I won't need the recoil. Going to use 066 carb and P&C ? LOL Hey it better not run better than mine! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> I never have any problems when working on saws so I don`t take much notice how things like that go together. All linkages seem so simple to my feeble mind and it was years ago when I pulled the 45 apart and put a brand new OEM piston and rings in it. I would have to go out and take the carb off just to refresh my mind on just how the cable connects on that particular setup.



well dont worry about it. Im glad these things are simple to your feeble mind....so if i think its complicated....what does that make my mind?

i was already frustrated with the brake asm, so i wasnt in a real good mood when i got to the carb/throttle.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> I never have any problems when working on saws so I don`t take much notice how things like that go together. All linkages seem so simple to my feeble mind and it was years ago when I pulled the 45 apart and put a brand new OEM piston and rings in it. I would have to go out and take the carb off just to refresh my mind on just how the cable connects on that particular setup.



wait...."NEVER have any problems"?


----------



## tbone75

Got to tuck the OL in.Back in a bit? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> wait...."NEVER have any problems"?



Guess my little mind is mechannically adapted to putting together abandoned, disassembled and just piles of parts into a working machine. I never have any problems just assembling a machine from various parts be it a bulldozer, excavator, transmissions, engines diesel or gas or electric. Any machine that was made to be assembled and run I can put together and have it running with no problems or questions.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No I won't need the recoil. Going to use 066 carb and P&C ? LOL Hey it better not run better than mine! LOL



I have some cheater parts saved up and there will be some machining done along with a bigger better flowing carb, opened up air horn and filter area, muffler altered and hopefully come up with a saw that can best my 066 modified.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dang wonder he didn't show a pic of them things laying in the bed of his truck! :hmm3grin2orange:



Never got the chance John...th Doc took 'em with him...maybe had a transplant coming up or something...maybe snacks for Asia.....Hoss was all doped up and hadn't missed 'em yet...and I was glad to see 'em go....no questions asked as I hobbled poor ol' Hoss back to his quarters.... Hoss wanted no pics...he said the paparattzi would be all over him....I respected his wishes........maybe not all of them!! But he stihl laughed tonight....


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> well dont worry about it. Im glad these things are simple to your feeble mind....so if i think its complicated....what does that make my mind?
> 
> i was already frustrated with the brake asm, so i wasnt in a real good mood when i got to the carb/throttle.



I think I mounted the carb first, then rotated the throttle forward and slip the cable over the bracket and insert the ball stud on the cable end into position. That is what I picture in my mind...LOL


----------



## tbone75

That didn't take long for her to fall asleep! LOL Must have been very tired!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I am off for tonight, another early morning tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I am off for tonight, another early morning tomorrow.



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Must have slept to much last night? No very sleepy tonight. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Didn't take long to get rid of the 064s !! LOL Scott and Jerry will get them.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

I see you lurking down there Jay! LOL I won't be needing that 064 jug now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jay I got that silver clutch cover if you want to trade the orange one for it? There is a pic in the swap thread of it.


----------



## SawGarage

dancan said:


> Was that Jacob Sawyer making another hit and run post ?
> He's almost like them early morning spammers .
> The only thing missing is the pics they try to post .



ohhhhh... the Jacob. :msp_rolleyes:



roncoinc said:


> Finished one up today..
> will be in a yard sale friday,hope to get like $150 or so out of it..



is it a 290, or 390?? looks more like a $250 saw to the local Stihl-heads to me.  




tbone75 said:


> You guys sure post some UGLY pix !



We ain't seen ONE of your *UGLY MUG* yet, so I don't know we have everything we need to do a proper comparo :jester:



AU_K2500 said:


> this little 45 is almost as bad a a freaking mini mac.....i cant for the life of me get the throttle cable routed through the slot in the air filter supprot and up to the carb with out it coming off.....im doing something wrong....but i dont know what.



install the carb 1st, OR use a pair of kelly-clamps/forceps to install...





tbone75 said:


> Didn't take long to get rid of the 064s !! LOL Scott and Jerry will get them.:msp_thumbsup:



Wait, how did I *MISS THE FACT?? :msp_confused: * that you had *OFFERED* those up???!! Quite the sideways 'offer-up' there, John, lol!! 

BOOOOOO 



tbone75 said:


> I see you lurking down there Jay! LOL I won't be needing that 064 jug now! LOL



Yeah yeah... we know... LOL :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> Jay I got that silver clutch cover if you want to trade the orange one for it? There is a pic in the swap thread of it.



Wow!  

that was fast...


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> I see you lurking down there Jay! LOL I won't be needing that 064 jug now! LOL



It does look like I'm LURKING, huh???

mainly cause it takes me 15 minutes to read 5-6 pages of where I left of 4 hrs ago  :bang:

This danged thread moves ULTRA fast!!


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> ohhhhh... the Jacob. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> is it a 290, or 390?? looks more like a $250 saw to the local Stihl-heads to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ain't seen ONE of your *UGLY MUG* yet, so I don't know we have everything we need to do a proper comparo :jester:
> 
> 
> 
> install the carb 1st, OR use a pair of kelly-clamps/forceps to install...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, how did I *MISS THE FACT?? :msp_confused: * that you had *OFFERED* those up???!! Quite the sideways 'offer-up' there, John, lol!!
> 
> BOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah... we know... LOL :msp_rolleyes:



Scott asked right after I got them. Jerry did tonight? LOL Sorry but Jerry or Ron can have anything I have! LOL They are always giving me stuff! LOL


----------



## tbone75

My ugly mug was on here for a while! You must have missed it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I was looking for info on a 22 pellet rifle for my nephew.
> A Hakim. By Anchutz.
> 
> That and sorting out all my saw parts.
> 
> Yawn.....night John.



Forgot to ask! You building a saw?

Anything Anchutz is very good!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Forgot to ask! You building a saw?
> 
> Anything Anchutz is very good!



Doing some work saws for the next hurricane cleanup. That's what I say in group anyway. 

I like the CZ 527. That and my "assault weapon". Just got it. A 44 mag"Deer Slayer". Wanna turn it into a 45 Colt. 

Getting an 084 built. And won a build from Mastermind. Gonna have him do an 090. 

Otherwise 024/026,034/036,044/046. Mainly the first 2. 

HI JOHN!!!!


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> Scott asked right after I got them. Jerry did tonight? LOL Sorry but Jerry or Ron can have anything I have! LOL They are always giving me stuff! LOL



10-4...Just yankin' your chain!!!  I have not really had any dealings with Jerry-over-the-border, oke:  But Ron & I have worked out some stuff often...

I keep TRYING to give him some Steely bars, BUT, he usually passes 





tbone75 said:


> My ugly mug was on here for a while! You must have missed it? LOL



Would that have been a good thing?? :hmm3grin2orange: :jester:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Doing some work saws for the next hurricane cleanup. That's what I say in group anyway.
> 
> I like the CZ 527. That and my "assault weapon". Just got it. A 44 mag"Deer Slayer". Wanna turn it into a 45 Colt.
> 
> Getting an 084 built. And won a build from Mastermind. Gonna have him do an 090.
> 
> Otherwise 024/026,034/036,044/046. Mainly the first 2.
> 
> HI JOHN!!!!



I have a S&W 44Mag ported barrel.I forget what it is called? Came factory that way.Bought that back when I had a FFL 10 or more years ago? LOL I like the 45 Colt ! A friend has a 454 Casull I got for him,talk about a hand full! WOW ! LOL He usually just shoots 45 colt in it. LOL Been at least 15 yrs. ago? It was 1400.00 back then! I like guns even more than saws! LOL


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> 10-4...Just yankin' your chain!!!  I have not really had any dealings with Jerry-over-the-border, oke:  But Ron & I have worked out some stuff often...
> 
> I keep TRYING to give him some Steely bars, BUT, he usually passes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would that have been a good thing?? :hmm3grin2orange: :jester:



You didn't miss much. LOL


----------



## tbone75

You reminded me! Ihave a 024 and 026 to put together too! LOL Some day??


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> 10-4...Just yankin' your chain!!!  I have not really had any dealings with Jerry-over-the-border, oke:  But Ron & I have worked out some stuff often...
> 
> I keep TRYING to give him some Steely bars, BUT, he usually passes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would that have been a good thing?? :hmm3grin2orange: :jester:



Stihl bars? Whatcha got? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I have a S&W 44Mag ported barrel.I forget what it is called? Came factory that way.Bought that back when I had a FFL 10 or more years ago? LOL I like the 45 Colt ! A friend has a 454 Casull I got for him,talk about a hand full! WOW ! LOL He usually just shoots 45 colt in it. LOL Been at least 15 yrs. ago? It was 1400.00 back then! I like guns even more than saws! LOL



Guns I do mods on......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Guns I do mods on......



I have a rifle I would like to put a good barrel on,but its just to rare to do it to! LOL Ruger#1 6PPC my favorite rifle !


----------



## tbone75

Some time I will get me a #1 in .223,had one but sold it :bang: Had another in 218B and 7Mag but sold them too? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Stihl bars? Whatcha got? LOL



Whatca need??


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> You reminded me! Ihave a 024 and 026 to put together too! LOL Some day??



oh, god.... 




tbone75 said:


> Stihl bars? Whatcha got? LOL



oh, good God... how *BIG* is your warehouse, anyway??? lol

16's, & 18's mainly... but a 20, or 3  


and chains


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> oh, god....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, good God... how *BIG* is your warehouse, anyway??? lol
> 
> 16's, & 18's mainly... but a 20, or 3
> 
> 
> and chains



I may have found some for these 025s? If not do you have any 16" for them? And chains!


----------



## Stihl 041S

I did six gun work. 

I want to do a CZ 527 mod. From 7.62x39 to a 35 cal wildcat. 35 Remington in a Micro Mauser.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Whatca need??



I have plenty of 14",28" and 36" LOL Could use some in between.I may have found some? I have this PILE of 025s I need bars and chains for. LOL 5 or 6 of them!And a couple 021s LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I did six gun work.
> 
> I want to do a CZ 527 mod. From 7.62x39 to a 35 cal wildcat. 35 Remington in a Micro Mauser.



Sounds real neat! And a lot of work too! LOL


----------



## tbone75

About to do a face plant into this key board! LOL I better go to bed! You guys have a good one!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night john!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I have plenty of 14",28" and 36" LOL Could use some in between.I may have found some? I have this PILE of 025s I need bars and chains for. LOL 5 or 6 of them!And a couple 021s LOL



Sorting and cataloging the stuff now. 

We can figure something.


----------



## Jim Timber

You guys talking about guns makes me wish I could get a few of you over here to clear my 800yd range for me. 

Ruger no 1's are nice, but I'm biased towards my cooper model 21 .25-06. The sliding block, just doesn't have the elegance of a 60 degree hand lapped bolt.

John, are you ever going to send me those cylinders, or did you give up on them?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Lines of a #1 gets it's lines from a Farquharson. 

Classic lines. LOTS of people said it would never sell. 

Bill knew better. 

Now the swirls on the outside of a hammer forged CZ barrel. Rather nice.

And it's a FALLING block.


----------



## Jim Timber

It doesn't fall, it's lever actuated. :msp_tongue:

I do think they're funny looking too, but it's a robust design which favors accuracy, so I let it slide.


----------



## Stihl 041S

It would fall if the lever wasn't there. 

You can call it whatever. ;-))

The rest of the world calls it a falling block.


----------



## dancan

It's time to get a movin' again .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan;

I'm going to hit hay. Would like to stay up to see a 1948 Kurosawa film. 

But I won't.


----------



## dancan

I can't call all of you guys ZZZSlackerz since I know some of you run the back shift but some others .........................................ZZZSLACKERZZ !


----------



## tbone75

This slacker is up!


----------



## tbone75

Guess I don't want to sleep? :bang:


----------



## Cantdog

Whaaat?????? Just slackin a little this mornin.....foggy here...hope it drys up daughter was going to finish mowing up to Hoss's place this morning, which would be good as I need the tractor back at the shop to push some heavy leaners in the direction I want them to go...bucket is very handy for such things.....


----------



## tbone75

Jim Timber said:


> You guys talking about guns makes me wish I could get a few of you over here to clear my 800yd range for me.
> 
> Ruger no 1's are nice, but I'm biased towards my cooper model 21 .25-06. The sliding block, just doesn't have the elegance of a 60 degree hand lapped bolt.
> 
> John, are you ever going to send me those cylinders, or did you give up on them?



I will get that jug off the 2150 today! And get something going soon!


----------



## tbone75

This is the third morning in a row this male cat has brought a mouse in with him! Now he is eating it! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> This slacker is up!



That's what SHE said when the bed broke.....









Morning John 


Mumble mumble


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That's what SHE said when the bed broke.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning John
> 
> 
> Mumble mumble



You stihl up!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You stihl up!



Yeah. Started a good read and got lost. Metals reference book. 
Sad isn't it. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Started a good read and got lost. Metals reference book.
> Sad isn't it. ;-))



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I see Uncle Fester is down there.


----------



## roncoinc

Slowwwwllllyyyyyy,,,,, catchin up on things.

got a mac 610 oil line fell off,aint lookin foreward to that job !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Slowwwwllllyyyyyy,,,,, catchin up on things.
> 
> got a mac 610 oil line fell off,aint lookin foreward to that job !!



I don't care for Macs,only ones I have worked on was 2-310s.They SUCKED! Stihl got this mini to work on some day? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I see Uncle Fester is down there.



I just "liked" a post of his from a year and a half ago!!!


----------



## tbone75

Going to clean this 290 up today.Parts will be here soon! Thanks Ron !!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I just "liked" a post of his from a year and a half ago!!!



What one was that ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> What one was that ??



The one offering DVDs of "Sometimes a Great Notion".

Love the movie. 

At one time I had 3 VHS tapes of it floating around AS members. Think I got one back. I was gone a long while lost track.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Going to clean this 290 up today.Parts will be here soon! Thanks Ron !!



Pay attention to were the bearing and seal sit in the jug,locktite or JB maybe ??


----------



## tbone75

I stihl haven't watched that movie Ron! Guess I don't watch TV much? LOL I remember it,just very little of it? Way to long ago when I seen it.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> The one offering DVDs of "Sometimes a Great Notion".
> 
> Love the movie.
> 
> At one time I had 3 VHS tapes of it floating around AS members. Think I got one back. I was gone a long while lost track.



I sent that movie to John on DVD,,dont think he ever watched it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Pay attention to were the bearing and seal sit in the jug,locktite or JB maybe ??



I will do that! Got plenty of JB handy! LOL And red and blue locktite too!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I sent that movie to John on DVD,,dont think he ever watched it



The desk scene:

"It ain't a new truck, but it makes ME feel better!!!!"


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I sent that movie to John on DVD,,dont think he ever watched it



I will soon as I find time? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have 2 sets of twin fawns running around my yard eating everything in sight! One of them is so stupid it will walk right towards me if I stand out in the yard! They don't scare easy! Little SOBs :msp_angry:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I have 2 sets of twin fawns running around my yard eating everything in sight! One of them is so stupid it will walk right towards me if I stand out in the yard! They don't scare easy! Little SOBs :msp_angry:



I can see Ron doing his Yosemite Sam impression when he finds them in his maters.......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I can see Ron doing his Yosemite Sam impression when he finds them in his maters.......



Bout what I did when they were in mine yesterday! :hmm3grin2orange: I went out the door after them,they ran about 10' and stopped! OL won't let me shoot them. LOL


----------



## tbone75

If the rain holds off I will finish mowing the grass today. All done but the back yard.
Right now I need to get moving.Lots of saws to play with! LOL


----------



## tbone75

WOW ! I see a Jerry down there? Don't see him on much in the mornings? Always to busy! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Bout what I did when they were in mine yesterday! :hmm3grin2orange: I went out the door after them,they ran about 10' and stopped! OL won't let me shoot them. LOL



When they got in my garden I emptied a clip out the window every hour. Day and night for 2 days. The darn things get used to anything. Radios, human hair, rabbit guts. The 10/22 was easy to do.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> When they got in my garden I emptied a clip out the window every hour. Day and night for 2 days. The darn things get used to anything. Radios, human hair, rabbit guts. The 10/22 was easy to do.



I love them 10/22s ! Had several of them.Only one now with the full length stock.Need another one to fix up again.Barrel,trigger,stock,etc. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry just stopping by to see what the slackers do in the mornin.
we talk a good story but get nothing done !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jerry just stopping by to see what the slackers do in the mornin.
> we talk a good story but get nothing done !!



Takes a couple hours for me to get moving in the mornings! LOL Got to wait till the pills kick in! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Robin is just setting back taking in all the BS.


----------



## roncoinc

I have to wait till the brain kicks in,,think it needs a new clutch,wont engage !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I have to wait till the brain kicks in,,think it needs a new clutch,wont engage !!



Mine seems to slip a lot? LOL Must need a new one?


----------



## tbone75

Think mine got to much abuse a long time ago! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I got to get rifles out of my head! Got a garage to build! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Can't sit here no longer! Need to get moving! Taking a couple laps around the yard. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I love them 10/22s ! Had several of them.Only one now with the full length stock.Need another one to fix up again.Barrel,trigger,stock,etc. LOL



The International. I'd like to get that type of stock for my Deerslayer. 

Wally World sold the 10/22 in stainless full length stock. I think it was the only place you could get them. In the mid 90s. Maybe they made another run.


----------



## roncoinc

Tried that 290 in wood yestday,,didnt like it,chain not very good.
Local shop has carlton to fit it new, $16


----------



## Incomplete

Stihl 041S said:


> The International. I'd like to get that type of stock for my Deerslayer.
> 
> Wally World sold the 10/22 in stainless full length stock. I think it was the only place you could get them. In the mid 90s. Maybe they made another run.



This guy's got a really good sight and I plan on getting one of these in the near future:

http://www.netgunsmith.com/2012/05/cheap-22/


----------



## roncoinc

whats the diff between a plain 028 and an 028 super ??


----------



## sefh3

It's finally raining here. We do need this water badly.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> whats the diff between a plain 028 and an 028 super ??



42mm verse 46mm piston.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The International. I'd like to get that type of stock for my Deerslayer.
> 
> Wally World sold the 10/22 in stainless full length stock. I think it was the only place you could get them. In the mid 90s. Maybe they made another run.



That is where I got it back then. LOL Just had to have it!


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time slackers!


----------



## dancan

I'm off to see ''Beulla'' LOL


----------



## Jim Timber

Stihl 041S said:


> When they got in my garden I emptied a clip out the window every hour. Day and night for 2 days. The darn things get used to anything. Radios, human hair, rabbit guts. The 10/22 was easy to do.



You shot a M1 garand at them?

Not many other guns use clips ya know. Magazines! 

The only people who call them clips have underwear sticking out and can't hold the gun right. I'll call the ruger a falling block if you stop saying clips. Deal?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl not sure what I did to fix this thing? But it sure runs GOOD now! LOL May have had something to doing away with the primer bulb? Sure don't need it? Its Ron ready now! Go cut wood!


----------



## tbone75

May go put a coil in the 2054? Think that is all it needs? And pull the jug back off the 2150 to get fixed up!


----------



## roncoinc

Busy,busy,busy,,,, dont know WHAT i would do if i had a job ! ??

wnet and got a new chain for that 290,put that on then used gas and elbow grease to clean up a bar scabbard for it,so it sits there with a tag on it waiting for some sucker..

decided to do more to the 041,out over the burn barrel with it and lots of old gas a nd a brush got off a lot of stuff,then the gas and brush to another scabbard for that one..found a better chain for it and after the grinder put it on and the scabbard and tagged that one and up on the shelf waiting for another sucker.

to take a break a customers little poulsan 14' 35cc sumthin..her boyfriend tried to "fix" it !! LOL !!!
recoil spring SPROINGED ! all over the place and bent..got it fixed..of course he lost the center screw and washer to hold it in,and the cover mounting screws,didnt have to look far to find some..
chain was so bad it needed the grinder,had to find another bar bolt before mounting that,he lost one of them too !!

Th mac timber bear/610 wasnt oiling,the pickup and line fell out..NO way in HELL to put it back on thru that little hole in the tank.
went to the Mac thread and posted.
you wouldnt believe how many parts have to come off to get the oil tank off the front !! almost ALL of them !! including recoil,gas tank,flywheel,clutch,oil pump on top,handlebar,,muffler,footrest,etc..about stripped the saw down,took a good couple hours nevermind the CLEANING !!  why is everything i get SO filthy !! geting to dislike cleaning 
got it back together waiting for the glue to dry..
found a nice chain for it to sharpen and that will go away at some point,,runs very well too..after replacing the fuel line !!

now what to do AFTER lunch ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Stihl not sure what I did to fix this thing? But it sure runs GOOD now! LOL May have had something to doing away with the primer bulb? Sure don't need it? Its Ron ready now! Go cut wood!



YUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



:bad_smelly:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Busy,busy,busy,,,, dont know WHAT i would do if i had a job ! ??
> 
> wnet and got a new chain for that 290,put that on then used gas and elbow grease to clean up a bar scabbard for it,so it sits there with a tag on it waiting for some sucker..
> 
> decided to do more to the 041,out over the burn barrel with it and lots of old gas a nd a brush got off a lot of stuff,then the gas and brush to another scabbard for that one..found a better chain for it and after the grinder put it on and the scabbard and tagged that one and up on the shelf waiting for another sucker.
> 
> to take a break a customers little poulsan 14' 35cc sumthin..her boyfriend tried to "fix" it !! LOL !!!
> recoil spring SPROINGED ! all over the place and bent..got it fixed..of course he lost the center screw and washer to hold it in,and the cover mounting screws,didnt have to look far to find some..
> chain was so bad it needed the grinder,had to find another bar bolt before mounting that,he lost one of them too !!
> 
> Th mac timber bear/610 wasnt oiling,the pickup and line fell out..NO way in HELL to put it back on thru that little hole in the tank.
> went to the Mac thread and posted.
> you wouldnt believe how many parts have to come off to get the oil tank off the front !! almost ALL of them !! including recoil,gas tank,flywheel,clutch,oil pump on top,handlebar,,muffler,footrest,etc..about stripped the saw down,took a good couple hours nevermind the CLEANING !!  why is everything i get SO filthy !! geting to dislike cleaning
> got it back together waiting for the glue to dry..
> found a nice chain for it to sharpen and that will go away at some point,,runs very well too..after replacing the fuel line !!
> 
> now what to do AFTER lunch ??



I got one Stihl running today! LOL Now it can go away! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jim Timber said:


> You shot a M1 garand at them?
> 
> Not many other guns use clips ya know. Magazines!
> 
> The only people who call them clips have underwear sticking out and can't hold the gun right. I'll call the ruger a falling block if you stop saying clips. Deal?



Touché. You are right. My bolt Winchester uses a clip.


However. The two have become interchangeable. Much like the wore deceleration. Running into a brick wall was called acceleration in physics class. 

I have NEVER heard a #1 called a sliding block. 

Now run along. 

And what is this underwear you like to talk about on other men........


----------



## tbone75

Waited to long to take that second pill today! Now I may be able to go do something?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Touché. You are right. My bolt Winchester uses a clip.
> 
> 
> However. The two have become interchangeable. Much like the wore deceleration. Running into a brick wall was called acceleration in physics class.
> 
> I have NEVER heard a #1 called a sliding block.
> 
> Now run along.
> 
> And what is this underwear you like to talk about on other men........



Far as I ever knew a Ruger #1 is falling block? And I like them! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Far as I ever knew a Ruger #1 is falling block? And I like them! LOL



Around post 54,497. The logic escapes me.

HI JOHN!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> 42mm verse 46mm piston.



Zactly. 

And the early AV and Woodboss were 44mm?

It gets murky in the Ol brain pan keeping them in order.

Which oneyou got Ron? 

I wanna make a thru the carb/muffler bore calipers.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Zactly.
> 
> And the early AV and Woodboss were 44mm?
> 
> It gets murky in the Ol brain pan keeping them in order.
> 
> Which oneyou got Ron?
> 
> I wanna make a thru the carb/muffler bore calipers.....



Them calipers would be very handy! Trying to do it with a stick just aint very good! LOL


----------



## tbone75

My 2054 fired up! Think it needs a carb kit. Not sure but it looks like you got to take it half apart just to get to the bolts! May go look at it some more later? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Them calipers would be very handy! Trying to do it with a stick just aint very good! LOL



I was just thinking about a Q&D. Hard tube with a thru slider marked at the end of the slider.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I was just thinking about a Q&D. Hard tube with a thru slider marked at the end of the slider.



I was wondering how you would be able to read it?


----------



## tbone75

Got a little storm going right now,raining hard! May get worse they said? 60 mph winds,hail and all that good stuff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I was wondering how you would be able to read it?



Don`t over think it, a drinking straw will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a little storm going right now,raining hard! May get worse they said? 60 mph winds,hail and all that good stuff.



Oh my "maters".


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh my "maters".



Already on the ground,not going to hurt them now! :msp_sad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I was wondering how you would be able to read it?



Doesn't have to be dead nuts. But it could be. 

Either grooves on the sliding part. 
Or hold in place and mark slide with a Sharpie. Then remove it, move slide to the mark and measure with calipers. 

I was just thinking Q&D. Usually the bores are by whole mm. You know the make and model so you know pretty close anyway.


----------



## tbone75

Hows Jerry and Dan tonight?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t over think it, a drinking straw will tell you all you need to know.



Zackly!!!! You already know make and model.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hows Jerry and Dan tonight?



I am hanging in there, last full day at work tomorrow, maybe a half day on Monday then I will be free to pack my bags....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am hanging in there, last full day at work tomorrow, maybe a half day on Monday then I will be free to pack my bags....LOL



I envy you. Maybe I'll make it in a couple of years 

Take lots of pictures. 

What route you taking?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Hows Jerry and Dan tonight?



I'm fine , physio was hard work today , had ''Beulla'' work on me and I had to keep an eye on "Helga'' , tuff I tell you , it was tuff .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm fine , physio was hard work today , had ''Beulla'' work on me and I had to keep an eye on "Helga'' , tuff I tell you , it was tuff .



You aint chitin nobody around here! Been there done that a FEW times! :msp_w00t: Had a couple very fine looking women there too! And one BIG BIRTHA ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I envy you. Maybe I'll make it in a couple of years
> 
> Take lots of pictures.
> 
> What route you taking?



US Air to Philly ,change planes and then off to SF. From SF up the 80 past Sacremento all the way through Nevada.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh my "maters".





tbone75 said:


> You aint chitin nobody around here! Been there done that a FEW times! :msp_w00t: Had a couple very fine looking women there too! And one BIG BIRTHA ! :msp_scared:



Haven't seen her yet , Sven has been around but '''Beulla'' is my therapist :msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Zactly.
> 
> And the early AV and Woodboss were 44mm?
> 
> It gets murky in the Ol brain pan keeping them in order.
> 
> Which oneyou got Ron?
> 
> I wanna make a thru the carb/muffler bore calipers.....



Your as bad as " beam me up scotty " ..
i dont give a crap about the bore size in mm , because if i dont know the stroke it dont tell me crap as far as engine size !! or HP.... a little info is as good as NO info !
I got a 028 super and a 128av and a 038av wb..
useless info is NO info..
DISPLACEMENT and HP !! that would be an aswer and a simple one if you knew what it was ..
of course if i wasnt so lazy i could do a little more research into the dark demon infested hell of stihl specifications !!
BUT,, i thot somebody may show and take pride in what they knew and show off a little with some usable specs..
Of course my interest in them is next to nil and i really couldnt care ecxept fopr advertizing purposes to get the demon spawned pieces of CHIT out of my shop !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Well Ron onto the "useless " info. 

Since I thought all 028 had the same stroke, bore is the difference. 

I listed what differences I knew.......What helps in in matching parts to fix them. 

I don't know everything about the 028, as you don't either. ;-))


----------



## PB

Be amazed......

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/9bZkp7q19f0?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey jerry, how low should I set the transfers on an 064?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Bedtime for me! Night all


----------



## roncoinc

Latest update on BURNING MAN ! 

as of 8:30 pm tonite..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Latest update on BURNING MAN !
> 
> as of 8:30 pm tonite..



Barf !! :ah::bad_smelly:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your as bad as " beam me up scotty " ..
> i dont give a crap about the bore size in mm , because if i dont know the stroke it dont tell me crap as far as engine size !! or HP.... a little info is as good as NO info !
> I got a 028 super and a 128av and a 038av wb..
> useless info is NO info..
> DISPLACEMENT and HP !! that would be an aswer and a simple one if you knew what it was ..
> of course if i wasnt so lazy i could do a little more research into the dark demon infested hell of stihl specifications !!
> BUT,, i thot somebody may show and take pride in what they knew and show off a little with some usable specs..
> Of course my interest in them is next to nil and i really couldnt care ecxept fopr advertizing purposes to get the demon spawned pieces of CHIT out of my shop !!!



Acres tell anything?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Latest update on BURNING MAN !
> 
> as of 8:30 pm tonite..



Sunburn!!


----------



## roncoinc

Oven cleaner on steal parts..

028 plastic recoil starter..
was the usuall discolored pos most steal parts are..
was almost out of the cheap oven cleaner so barely got a coating on this..
sprayed it on and took a brush to it quickly and rinsed it off..
could use another cleaning but not to bad as it is..
will get some more cheap oven cleaner tomorrow and try again..
i think the deal is the cheap stuff is not as strong as the good stuff and gives more leeway working with it..
probly main ingrediant is lye.. like in old type soap..
i can imagine steal cleaner in a spray can !!  Infomertial !! spray it on,hose it off !!
thats twice i have used it and worked well both times..


----------



## tbone75

I will get some of that chit! That looks good!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sunburn!!



You come back with sunburn like that and you WILL be in bad shape..
guess you missed how that happened !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You come back with sunburn like that and you WILL be in bad shape..
> guess you missed how that happened !



Them Steels will chew you up!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You come back with sunburn like that and you WILL be in bad shape..
> guess you missed how that happened !



No,..I did not miss how that happened, I read every post on this thread daily. Wire wheels and Steels don`t mix well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will get some of that chit! That looks good!



We get it up here from the Dollar stores, its weak for cleaning ovens but does clean up stubborn stains pretty good on saw parts. So does the red colored degreasing liquids that have a good bit of lye in them.


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We get it up here from the Dollar stores, its weak for cleaning ovens but does clean up stubborn stains pretty good on saw parts. So does the red colored degreasing liquids that have a good bit of lye in them.



Purple power is OK but I think that stuff is better! I will look for some red colored stuff too!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas.



Hi Mark,hows it going?


----------



## AU_K2500

Purrty good. 

I've been using purple power since I started on saws and it works great. Sometimes you gotta let it sit a minute....wish I had a hose or running water to rinse parts with.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Purrty good.
> 
> I've been using purple power since I started on saws and it works great. Sometimes you gotta let it sit a minute....wish I had a hose or running water to rinse parts with.



Running water helps!


----------



## tbone75

Dang I forgot to get that 2150 jug off tonight. Going to get yelled at again! LOL Anyone ever have a carb off a 2054? Does the handle need to come off to get to it?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Your as bad as " beam me up scotty " ..
> i dont give a crap about the bore size in mm , because if i dont know the stroke it dont tell me crap as far as engine size !! or HP.... a little info is as good as NO info !
> I got a 028 super and a 128av and a 038av wb..
> useless info is NO info..
> DISPLACEMENT and HP !! that would be an aswer and a simple one if you knew what it was ..
> of course if i wasnt so lazy i could do a little more research into the dark demon infested hell of stihl specifications !!
> BUT,, i thot somebody may show and take pride in what they knew and show off a little with some usable specs..
> Of course my interest in them is next to nil and i really couldnt care ecxept fopr advertizing purposes to get the demon spawned pieces of CHIT out of my shop !!!



Dearest phellow Ol Phart:
You remind me of one of Albert Eintein's teachers:

e=mc2 C+ Next time show your work!!!!!!

028av 43cc 2.62 cu in 2.62 hp
028av type2 47 2.87 still looking
028av super 52 3.14 3.5


Have a good one Ron ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Dearest phellow Ol Phart:
> You remind me of one of Albert Eintein's teachers:
> 
> e=mc2 C+ Next time show your work!!!!!!
> 
> 028av 43cc 2.62 cu in 2.62 hp
> 028av type2 47 2.87 still looking
> 028av super 52 3.14 3.5
> 
> 
> Have a good one Ron ;-))



I thought there were only 2 different 028s? Is the first one the old metal one?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Dearest phellow Ol Phart:
> You remind me of one of Albert Eintein's teachers:
> 
> e=mc2 C+ Next time show your work!!!!!!
> 
> 028av 43cc 2.62 cu in 2.62 hp
> 028av type2 47 2.87 still looking
> 028av super 52 3.14 3.5
> 
> 
> Have a good one Ron ;-))



Sorry the spaces went away. In my computer in the "quote" they are still spaced out.


----------



## tbone75

I have a 028 on the way.Don't think its a super? So must be the middle one? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I thought there were only 2 different 028s? Is the first one the old metal one?



Not sure on that one John.
 
I think the Woodboss is the Type 2


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Not sure on that one John.
> 
> I think the Woodboss is the Type 2



Its a wood boss,so must be it.LOL Didn't like the first one I had,a super? May not like this one?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Its a wood boss,so must be it.LOL Didn't like the first one I had,a super? May not like this one?



I'm more of an 026 person. The 028 was a good saw............it is a tool, not a wife. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm more of an 026 person. The 028 was a good saw............it is a tool, not a wife. ;-))



I have a 026 but haven't tried it much yet? I may know someone who may hope I don't like this 028? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Well. Jerry was right. These little 45s are a cheap pos. Every single screw going into plastic is pretty much stripped....but on a lighter not I got the Carb hooked up. And handle on. She ought to crank tomorrow


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well. Jerry was right. These little 45s are a cheap pos. Every single screw going into plastic is pretty much stripped....but on a lighter not I got the Carb hooked up. And handle on. She ought to crank tomorrow



From the sound of that thing I am glad I didn't keep it! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I have a 026 but haven't tried it much yet? I may know someone who may hope I don't like this 028? LOL





WELL DAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We won't tell..................


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was lucky when I got my 45 that it had never been worked on by anyone, it was just about new when some numbnuts straight gassed it. I got 7 saws in that lot that day, all from the same owner and they all had been straight gassed.


----------



## tbone75

So far he has every piece of 028 stuff I ever got! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was lucky when I got my 45 that it had never been worked on by anyone, it was just about new when some numbnuts straight gassed it. I got 7 saws in that lot that day, all from the same owner and they all had been straight gassed.


..



Isn't there a law against that???????

Or at least a local ordenance..............


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there a law against that???????
> 
> Or at least a local ordenance..............



Yep,..same penality as for stealing a horse.


----------



## tbone75

I have another 026 I want to put together some time soon.Going to take a couple parts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I personally don`t have a problem with others straight gassing their saws,...it has provided me with hundreds of low cost rebuilders....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I have another 026 I want to put together some time soon.Going to take a couple parts.




Let me know...........


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have another 026 I want to put together some time soon.Going to take a couple parts.



I have 3-4 of them I got to get together before Dan is back on his feet cutting again.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I personally don`t have a problem with others straight gassing their saws,...it has provided me with hundreds of low cost rebuilders....LOL



Spoils of war.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Spoils of war.........



Sort of, they bring them in and don`t want to pay to have a piston and rings put into it, they often say keep the saw its cheaper to go to the big box stores and buy a new one...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me to pack it up.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Let me know...........



You must have some parts? LOL Thanks! I have a 024 in the same box so I got to sort stuff out to see what I need? The little I played with the 026 I liked it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me to pack it up.



Nite Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

High guys. Got those Gravelys home yesterday, started farting around with the one without the hood a little tonight.
The attachments are in good shape and so are the machines for both being from 1961. I can tell I am going to want electric start on these suckers before it is all said and done.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nite Jerry



Ditto


----------



## tbone75

I was looking at my pile of 017/018/021/025 stuff today? I have 4 large boxes of them! :msp_scared: I got to put some together! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> High guys. Got those Gravelys home yesterday, started farting around with the one without the hood a little tonight.
> The attachments are in good shape and so are the machines for both being from 1961. I can tell I am going to want electric start on these suckers before it is all said and done.




KOOL you got a "TILLER OF DEATH"

Now you need the dually setup


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> High guys. Got those Gravelys home yesterday, started farting around with the one without the hood a little tonight.
> The attachments are in good shape and so are the machines for both being from 1961. I can tell I am going to want electric start on these suckers before it is all said and done.



You should have some fun with them! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> KOOL you got a "TILLER OF DEATH"
> 
> Now you need the dually setup



You're not chittin, I was watching videos of those things chunkin rocks pretty far. I think I won't let my kids watch when I am using that or the brush hog. Bad things could happen to those around you.


----------



## jimdad07

Have to cut it short tonight. You guys have a good one.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Have to cut it short tonight. You guys have a good one.



Nite Jim


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You're not chittin, I was watching videos of those things chunkin rocks pretty far. I think I won't let my kids watch when I am using that or the brush hog. Bad things could happen to those around you.



Very good idea Jim!


----------



## XPLRN

jimdad07 said:


> High guys. Got those Gravelys home yesterday, started farting around with the one without the hood a little tonight.
> The attachments are in good shape and so are the machines for both being from 1961. I can tell I am going to want electric start on these suckers before it is all said and done.



Brings back positive memories of my dad!! Haven't heard back from the guy, in my home town area, who had a Gravely with the leather strap tied to the right handle just like my dad used to have it hanging. Hopefully soon.....would be a definite pursuit if it happens to be my dad's rig!!!


----------



## dancan

I think someone should fire up that Gravely to wake up some of the ZZZSlackerzzz !


----------



## Cantdog

That would do it!!!...With those soup can mufflers.....I'm awake just thinking about it!!


----------



## dancan

Gee , since I've got free long distance calling to the US and Canada at home , you guy's can send me your phone number and 10.00 $ a month and I'll give you a wake up call 
Well , I'm off to work .


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure are making a lot of noise! You got me up now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Gee , since I've got free long distance calling to the US and Canada at home , you guy's can send me your phone number and 10.00 $ a month and I'll give you a wake up call
> Well , I'm off to work .



Dang your MEEN ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Not much sleep last night.Raining stihl,and hurting a lot. Dozed off about 2:30 back up at 4:30 fell asleep again till 6am. This just sucks! LOL %$#@% Rain!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Good luck with your back John. 

Hey Robin. 

Night all. Bed time.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Good luck with your back John.
> 
> Hey Robin.
> 
> Night all. Bed time.



Hope you get some rest!


----------



## tbone75

Getting one of them good soaking rains! We sure need it! But my beat up body sure don't like it! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hope you get some rest!



Thanks John. 

Studying clutches. Priced one for my 090. Each segment is $45.00. 
Times six!!!! Or a whole clutch for $320.00!!!

NOT!!!!!

Remember when you used to get rivets and liners for your brake, and reused the shoes?

Why not clutches........


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks John.
> 
> Studying clutches. Priced one for my 090. Each segment is $45.00.
> Times six!!!! Or a whole clutch for $320.00!!!
> 
> NOT!!!!!
> 
> Remember when you used to get rivets and liners for your brake, and reused the shoes?
> 
> Why not clutches........



You try asking in the swap thread?
I never seen a 090 clutch. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You try asking in the swap thread?
> I never seen a 090 clutch. LOL



Haven't tried it yet. Then I'd have to deal with people.....
;-))


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Haven't tried it yet. Then I'd have to deal with people.....
> ;-))



I have real good luck in there! Lot of nice people in there! They love to trade too!


----------



## RandyMac

Big stihls are moneypits, always have been.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Big stihls are moneypits, always have been.



Hey Randy! Long time no see? How you doing?


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> Big stihls are moneypits, always have been.



Hey Randy, did you see the 7 minutes of terror?

I buy used with Stihl. Just tools.


----------



## RandyMac

Hey! TB!!
Been busy, distracted.
I have spent the last three nights testing our new intranet security system, by hacking into different dept's computers and leaving rude messages.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Hey! TB!!
> Been busy, distracted.
> I have spent the last three nights testing our new intranet security system, by hacking into different dept's computers and leaving rude messages.



Sounds like fun to me? LOL
Hows the house buying going?


----------



## tbone75

Uncle Fester must stihl be snoozing? The old slacker!


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like fun to me? LOL
> Hows the house buying going?



Going slowly. There are way too many people involved and they all get a cut, it is like they created a whole industry just to sell houses. It is funny that four guys climb all over and under the house, doing pretty much the same thing, three of them say everything is great, but they are non-vested third parties. Then comes the termite guy, completely full of self interest, he wants to do 15k of repairs. In fact the dumb####er hands me an open-ended workorder and wants me sign it. I laughed in his face.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Going slowly. There are way too many people involved and they all get a cut, it is like they created a whole industry just to sell houses. It is funny that four guys climb all over and under the house, doing pretty much the same thing, three of them say everything is great, but they are non-vested third parties. Then comes the termite guy, completely full of self interest, he wants to do 15k of repairs. In fact the dumb####er hands me an open-ended workorder and wants me sign it. I laughed in his face.



I would have told him to wipe his a$$ with it! :hmm3grin2orange:
Sure is a lot of BS just to buy a house!


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
Yep still raining up here this morning too John. I was just thinking, I only mowed the grass 3 times this year. The poor tractor just sits. Do you read the Farmers Almanac? Looks like it might be a wet/snowy winter for us.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Morning all,
> Yep still raining up here this morning too John. I was just thinking, I only mowed the grass 3 times this year. The poor tractor just sits. Do you read the Farmers Almanac? Looks like it might be a wet/snowy winter for us.



I hope you know i was only funnin wit ya yestday with my reply 
shtihl tryin to sort these 028's out.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl sorting the steals..
tnx Rob,made note of that info..

acres shows three types but not the super.
they show.
028av @ 43cc
type2 @ 47cc,w/cb is called avq.
type 2 starts with ser# 6111990
woodboss @ 47cc
so acres is showing three diff "models" at two diff sizes but leaves out the "super"
actually four if you include the "avq"
I have one that says "woodboss" on it and another with " WB " ?
so are we looking at SIX variations of the 028 ??


----------



## farrell

morning fellas!
whats new and exciting?
not much here....work....work....and more work!


----------



## farrell

dumb question to ask..................................
looking at this spur for the poulan 2000 and every chain i have fits it (.325 & 3/8)! so is it that the drivers are universal and the tooth size is the only difference? never paid close enough attention i guess! thanks for the input!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> dumb question to ask..................................
> looking at this spur for the poulan 2000 and every chain i have fits it (.325 & 3/8)! so is it that the drivers are universal and the tooth size is the only difference? never paid close enough attention i guess! thanks for the input!



The diff is the distance between the drivers.
not interchangeable.
you sprocket must be really worn !!


----------



## tbone75

What a morning already! Guy called at 8:30 wanted to know if I would look at his leaf blower. LOL He was here 10 mins later! What a PITA that thing was! Craftsman 2002 model,needed fuel lines was about all.Had to tear it all the way apart to get to them! But it runs good now after some adjusting.This is the guy that says he is bringing me some old saws? Hope later today?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl tired and stihl hurt some.The rain just started again too! But for 3 or 4 old saws I will fix just about anything he brings me! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Someone please remind me to call cliff tomorrow....I keep forgetting to. I think all you old farts are wearing off on me.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Stihl tired and stihl hurt some.The rain just started again too! But for 3 or 4 old saws I will fix just about anything he brings me! LOL



Sounds like a good deal John....that is they aren't all Mini Macs!!!!

Just swinging through for lunch.....got the bottom of the boat all painted yesterday.....got a nice pkg from Bryce yesterday too!! All stuff for that 630/268XP build.....late model 670 clutch cover/chain brake....set of large inside and outside dogs...a real nice (no dents)HD muffler...and a grab bag of misc parts/bolts/hardware for $10.00.....this is a way good deal...many useful items in that....mounting hardware for full wrap..2 muffler brackets....oil pump dirt deflector and spacer and oil pump drive gear...2 of those little bent wire throttle linkages, nuts and bolts etc.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Stihl sorting the steals..
> tnx Rob,made note of that info..
> 
> acres shows three types but not the super.
> they show.
> 028av @ 43cc
> type2 @ 47cc,w/cb is called avq.
> type 2 starts with ser# 6111990
> woodboss @ 47cc
> so acres is showing three diff "models" at two diff sizes but leaves out the "super"
> actually four if you include the "avq"
> I have one that says "woodboss" on it and another with " WB " ?
> so are we looking at SIX variations of the 028 ??



I can't quote you on 6 but there was many different models of these saw. WB and wood boss are the same critter. The type 2 was the first series with a chainbrake. I know the muffler was different on the Super than the WB and the AV.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Sounds like a good deal John....that is they aren't all Mini Macs!!!!
> 
> Just swinging through for lunch.....got the bottom of the boat all painted yesterday.....got a nice pkg from Bryce yesterday too!! All stuff for that 630/268XP build.....late model 670 clutch cover/chain brake....set of large inside and outside dogs...a real nice (no dents)HD muffler...and a grab bag of misc parts/bolts/hardware for $10.00.....this is a way good deal...many useful items in that....mounting hardware for full wrap..2 muffler brackets....oil pump dirt deflector and spacer and oil pump drive gear...2 of those little bent wire throttle linkages, nuts and bolts etc.



Have no idea what they are? The guy is 70 yrs old,and stihl takes trees down! Climbs up there and just chops away! LOL Been doing that a long time, so could be anything?


----------



## tbone75

Look what Uncle Fester sent me! Not sure what they did but its spelled wrong?


----------



## tbone75

Don't get them saws today. :msp_sad: Just talked to him,his Geo Tracker broke down on him. LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Don't get them saws today. :msp_sad: Just talked to him,his Geo Tracker broke down on him. LOL



There is always tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Someone please remind me to call cliff tomorrow....I keep forgetting to. I think all you old farts are wearing off on me.



Call, Cliff tomorrow


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks John.
> 
> Studying clutches. Priced one for my 090. Each segment is $45.00.
> Times six!!!! Or a whole clutch for $320.00!!!
> 
> NOT!!!!!
> 
> Remember when you used to get rivets and liners for your brake, and reused the shoes?
> 
> Why not clutches........



I has been done, bonding the lining on to the shoes is the only hard part. A lot of 090`s are running steel to steel nowadays.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Look what Uncle Fester sent me! Not sure what they did but its spelled wrong?



LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:big_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

JOHN !!!!!!!!

JOHN !!!!!

JOHN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Look what i found !!!

was in wally world today and found THIS !!







THREE pounds of pork belly "ends" as they called it..
dayum !! $6 for THREE pounds !!
soon became THIS !! 






was hard work on the griddle,,think maybe big deep pan and deep fry them "ends" in thier own fat !!

OMG !!! somebody get me a towel !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all

Got to work and a major trainwreck

All week to set up a pump test. Go to set on the motor. 4 1/2" too low. 

So we have to tear the whole thing down and fix it. 

By tomorrow. 

Sent John pictures

Oh well. ;-))


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I can't quote you on 6 but there was many different models of these saw. WB and wood boss are the same critter. The type 2 was the first series with a chainbrake. I know the muffler was different on the Super than the WB and the AV.



OK,my super has same muffler as one of the others.
also some had points and some electronic ??
one of my "wb" has a chain brake and the "woodboss" dont ??
all confused !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Call, Cliff tomorrow



thanks Ron, I had almost forgotten....


----------



## tbone75

Just sent that POS Poolin home! What a PITA that was! Tried everything I could to make it run!The carb looked like new inside,but once I finally changed that it took right off! Never seen one act like that thing?


----------



## tbone75

Ron you are eating good tonight! Man that looks good! I had bacon for lunch! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hey Mark call Cliff tomorrow!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all
> 
> Got to work and a major trainwreck
> 
> All week to set up a pump test. Go to set on the motor. 4 1/2" too low.
> 
> So we have to tear the whole thing down and fix it.
> 
> By tomorrow.
> 
> Sent John pictures
> 
> Oh well. ;-))



I will put them pix on soon!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you are eating good tonight! Man that looks good! I had bacon for lunch! LOL



Yeh ?? can you get all the best parts for $2 a pound !!


----------



## roncoinc

ACK !!! my shop Sthieeeenks !!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh ?? can you get all the best parts for $2 a pound !!



No ! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ACK !!! my shop Sthieeeenks !!!!



Steels every where!


----------



## roncoinc

Last one waiting for some parts that should be in the mail,then all it needs is a bar..


----------



## tbone75

Rob pix ! Third one is the 090 clutch.That sucker is bigger than the on my old mini bike! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Last one waiting for some parts that should be in the mail,then all it needs is a bar..



Ron the Stihl Master :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Rob pix ! Third one is the 090 clutch.That sucker is bigger than the on my old mini bike! LOL



I ran one of them over head cranes about 3 yrs. Had to get away from my boss before I dropped something on that A-Hole! LOL Only boss I ever had I couldn't get along with.


----------



## roncoinc

dayum that pool is cool when water temp 76 deg and raining out !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> dayum that pool is cool when water temp 76 deg and raining out !!



:msp_tongue: Looks like the rain is coming back here too. Must be I am in PAIN !!


----------



## roncoinc

OVEN CLEANER UPDATE.

got some more cheap oven cleaner,put some on a 028 AF cover,let it sit a couple min,took a brush to it.
not much at all.
sprayed it with the oven cleaner agin real heavy,foaming all up and running all over.
went in house,remembered DR apt,went and got back about 4 hrs later.
AF cover sitting there like nothing happened,rinsed it off and not any cleaner..
for some reason seems to work on the white MUCH betterer..

i do know what works very well but not willing to pay the price for a stheenky..
i used up my supply and dont want to pay the price for saw work....
tho i do need to do the vette and the masserati so i will prob pay the over inflated price they are getting for leftover stock..
used to walk in the store and get it for less than $10..
this is the real miracle in a bottle stuff..

take your pick..

Google.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It was a very warm day here, must have been into the mid 80`s , I had my big industrial fan trained on me all day. Got everything done and in place, just have to grout the tiles on the backsplash over the kitchen counters.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OVEN CLEANER UPDATE.
> 
> got some more cheap oven cleaner,put some on a 028 AF cover,let it sit a couple min,took a brush to it.
> not much at all.
> sprayed it with the oven cleaner agin real heavy,foaming all up and running all over.
> went in house,remembered DR apt,went and got back about 4 hrs later.
> AF cover sitting there like nothing happened,rinsed it off and not any cleaner..
> for some reason seems to work on the white MUCH betterer..
> 
> i do know what works very well but not willing to pay the price for a stheenky..
> i used up my supply and dont want to pay the price for saw work....
> tho i do need to do the vette and the masserati so i will prob pay the over inflated price they are getting for leftover stock..
> used to walk in the store and get it for less than $10..
> this is the real miracle in a bottle stuff..
> 
> take your pick..
> 
> Google.



Clay Bar ? Never used it?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron the Stihl Master :msp_w00t:



Did that side cover with oven cleaner..
washed with carb cleaner.
sanded and washed with carb cleaner again..
good primer and in toaster oven at 250 deg for 15 min..
light wet sand and wash and dry in toaster oven 200 deg 10 min..
let cool and spray with rustoleum satin finish off white and toaster oven at 250 deg for 30 min.
black nail polish on the girly saw makes the stihl stand out


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was a very warm day here, must have been into the mid 80`s , I had my big industrial fan trained on me all day. Got everything done and in place, just have to grout the tiles on the backsplash over the kitchen counters.



Sounds like you talkin bout sumthin like "work" ??
sorry but we dont do "that" here


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sounds like you talkin bout sumthin like "work" ??
> sorry but we dont do "that" here



He has one of them things they call a "JOB" :hmm3grin2orange:

Glad I don't! No time for that chit! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Clay Bar ? Never used it?



The clay bar is ok on a car if not to many cracks and crevices,,i found the liquid clay bar easier with using a sponge to get everyplace..
with a regular clay bar it's like wetting a brick and rubing it over your car ! 
when your done and wax it looks like you just got a new paintjob !!
i guess i will drop the $16 or so to get a bottle delivered 
it even takes of pine sap easy and leaves no swirl marks..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He has one of them things they call a "JOB" :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Glad I don't! No time for that chit! LOL



I call them projects, pick my own hours, work til the project is done, then go party. No job I know of makes allowances for that....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I see this site is still all effffed up, so slow to load and impossible to navigate from one page to the next. Close it out for the night.


----------



## tbone75

Working OK for me right now? Slows down a lot of time stihl.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I call them projects, pick my own hours, work til the project is done, then go party. No job I know of makes allowances for that....LOL



Little bit different than a real job. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I call them projects, pick my own hours, work til the project is done, then go party. No job I know of makes allowances for that....LOL



Then you never worked on one of MY crews !! LOL !!

work for money = job ,, no matter HOW you look at it..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The clay bar is ok on a car if not to many cracks and crevices,,i found the liquid clay bar easier with using a sponge to get everyplace..
> with a regular clay bar it's like wetting a brick and rubing it over your car !
> when your done and wax it looks like you just got a new paintjob !!
> i guess i will drop the $16 or so to get a bottle delivered
> it even takes of pine sap easy and leaves no swirl marks..



Sounds like good stuff.
Now wax that Vette up and send it down here! LOL


----------



## dancan

Ok , last chance on the wake up service , the price skyrockets after midnight .

Here you go John , I put an ash handle on a Scandi whittling blade , it sure outcuts any Scandi saw I have .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ok , last chance on the wake up service , the price skyrockets after midnight .
> 
> Here you go John , I put an ash handle on a Scandi whittling blade , it sure outcuts any Scandi saw I have .



Looks real good Dan! I have some fancy ash put back for handles I found in my fire wood! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dan you aint getting my phone number! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

This was an end cut from some hardwood trailer decking , at least I think it was ash .
I had bought 2 Scandie blades , only 13.00$ each so it makes for a cheap knife , I'm gonna go though the firewood I stole from Jerry and see if I can find a handle in it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> This was an end cut from some hardwood trailer decking , at least I think it was ash .
> I had bought 2 Scandie blades , only 13.00$ each so it makes for a cheap knife , I'm gonna go though the firewood I stole from Jerry and see if I can find a handle in it LOL




I have some real nice wood for handles, how bout a piece of ribbon stripe maple, maybe 30+ years in storage?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have some real nice wood for handles, how bout a piece of ribbon stripe maple, maybe 30+ years in storage?



That stuff would be very hard! Great for knife handles! Better grab that Dan!


----------



## tbone75

Sure is quiet in here tonight?


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> ACK !!! my shop Sthieeeenks !!!!



Your loving that smell!!!!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> OVEN CLEANER UPDATE.
> 
> got some more cheap oven cleaner,put some on a 028 AF cover,let it sit a couple min,took a brush to it.
> not much at all.
> sprayed it with the oven cleaner agin real heavy,foaming all up and running all over.
> went in house,remembered DR apt,went and got back about 4 hrs later.
> AF cover sitting there like nothing happened,rinsed it off and not any cleaner..
> for some reason seems to work on the white MUCH betterer..
> 
> i do know what works very well but not willing to pay the price for a stheenky..
> i used up my supply and dont want to pay the price for saw work....
> tho i do need to do the vette and the masserati so i will prob pay the over inflated price they are getting for leftover stock..
> used to walk in the store and get it for less than $10..
> this is the real miracle in a bottle stuff..
> 
> take your pick..
> 
> Google.



I have never had good luck with oven cleaner on any plastic. It works great on the mag but not the plastic.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rob pix ! Third one is the 090 clutch.That sucker is bigger than the on my old mini bike! LOL



Thanks John !!!

That will have a 1000 HP motor on it. Up on the platform. 

Had one a while back. 4' intake. 3' discharge. 2200hp. The floor shakes. Everything crackin' and poppin'. I love it!!!!!

Thanks again John.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> dayum that pool is cool when water temp 76 deg and raining out !!



Oh shut up!!!!

Our pool at work(test well in pics) sat at 106 today. Lousy to work over. 

Then thunder storm and had to close the big doors for a while..


I hate you Ron!!!! ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Searched through flea bay,didn't find nothing I wanted?
Hope to sleep tonight!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Searched through flea bay,didn't find nothing I wanted?
> Hope to sleep tonight!



Good luck on your back pain. Damn I hate back pain.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Time to hit the sack. 

Hardly keep my eyes open on the hour drive home. 

Now wide awake. 

Somebody take over.


----------



## Cantdog

Gotcha covered Rob.........pretty big stuff in those pics. The ship I used to work on out in Detroit had a 1500 hp electric bow thruster...8' dia prop tube. Of course the boat was 1004 feet long and 105 wide and could dock itself and manuver through the locks on it's own too. If I remember correctly in the Sault Ste Marie locks she had 18" clearance in width and 5' in lenght. Pretty tight squeeze. She was could never leave the Great Lakes.....she would fit through all the interlake locks but would not fit in the St Lawrence locks.


----------



## Stihl 041S

We test pumps to a certain size. The company makes them to 800,000 GPM. Made some for the great Salt Lake. 1,300,000. Shipping was tough.


----------



## roncoinc

Yawnnnnnnnnnn.......


----------



## Cantdog

Got to feeling all nostalgic so here's afew pics of the ol' boy.......pretty big machine!!

My state room was right where the crash boat hangs on it's davits,(pic 4-13-02).....the view from my window was orange...(Hmmmm I wonder how that might have affected me?) always wanted to take that rig for a spin...designed as a rollover unsinkable life boat....it had a 4 cyl Opel engine...never thought much of Opel cars....it was something like 34 feet long...looks like a Christmas ornament hanging on the Stinson...LOL!!!


http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/thumb/georgeastinson-5-30-01-air.jpg

http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/thumb/stinsong4-13-02-ns.jpg

http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/images/stundbri.jpg

http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/thumb/stinson,gab1008-11-02mn-pg.jpg

http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/special/coles/stinson-kbarkerpass-air-dc.jpg


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> We test pumps to a certain size. The company makes them to 800,000 GPM. Made some for the great Salt Lake. 1,300,000. Shipping was tough.



1.3 mil GPM???? Holy Gyser!!!!


----------



## dancan

Daum ! I should given myself a wakeup call .


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Dan.......zzzzlacker!!!


----------



## dancan

Morning Yeah , I got the hat on .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Morning Yeah , I got the hat on .



LOL!! How's your weather?? Been raining here since midnight...really needing it too!!


----------



## dancan

We've got your rain , it was only supposed to start this afternoon  so much for playing in the woodpile .


----------



## roncoinc

Back to the ac timber bear.

when it wouldnt oil i shook this out of the tank.








where this hose connects is at the very far upper right hand corner looking at the pic.
the barb is actually higher than the bottom of the filler hole and right against the side of the tank.
found out it had just fallen off,how i dunno ?? did put on a new hose that fit much tighter.
Mark H. said a lot of parts had to come off to remove the tank from the front to get at the barb,only four bolts holding it on but a lot of stuff had to come off to get to them.
working on this is nothing like a stihl,,this was so easy,just look,see the fasteners,remove.look and see what else has to come off,remove,everything easy to get at..being unfamiliar with tearing one of these down this far it took a couple hours to get it apart and back together..
Oils very well now auto and manual..


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Morning Yeah , I got the hat on .



Ya otta try on John's " echo" hat


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I don't know how the days plans will be affected by it...planning on stopping by PB's later this afternoon and then on to wife's sister's as they are having a "Block Party" this afternoon/night but I doubt, if it's raining, the outdoor music thing will happen......I gots to work on the boat this AM....drain and replace drive lube......oil/filter change....fuel filter too..check the below decks tank for H2O...Also have change out the top half of my carb...choke plate won't close all the way due to some corrision on the shaft, but you can't get to the srcews in the choke plate unless it's closed all the way????...marine carbs don't have an accelerator pump so you can't manually pump gas to it. Makes it hard to get started if it sits for a while or is cold out. Picked up another carb top half from a friend who has toasted engine for parts. Pretty quick swap...probably take longer to get the elec choke adjusted properly...


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Scott ! or anybody got a handguard for the front of the 041 ??






can see the bolt holes were it mounts.
think it would complete the saw nice..

Hate to think it but have been considering keeping this one for the shelf as it is an electronic super model.


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!
Next dumb question on the poulan spur.......
The chain that is on it is the .325 safety style can that still 3/8 drive or did my friend put the wrong chain on it? 
The spur from a craftsman i have is the same size but the bearing and inside diameter are different


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Mornin all!
> Next dumb question on the poulan spur.......
> The chain that is on it is the .325 safety style can that still 3/8 drive or did my friend put the wrong chain on it?
> The spur from a craftsman i have is the same size but the bearing and inside diameter are different



Adam,let me do a little conversion for you.
3/8 chain is actually .375
now see the diff ? 
one chain the drive links are spaced .325
the other chain spaced .375
the .375 chain will not roll over the sprocket on the tip of the bar is the easy way to tell.
the bar may be marked someplace with .325 or .375 or 3/8.
the sprocket will also be marked.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Ya otta try on John's " echo" hat



I seen one of them one the side of the road with one sneaker but I wasn't stopping , I'm slow enough at the moment LOL


----------



## roncoinc

:msp_w00t: mine in better shape than THIS one !!!

STIHL 041 041AV SUPER SAW W/25" NEW BAR+CHAIN! 1110 FAMILY 038 044 046 045 056 | eBay


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Adam,let me do a little conversion for you.
> 3/8 chain is actually .375
> now see the diff ?
> one chain the drive links are spaced .325
> the other chain spaced .375
> the .375 chain will not roll over the sprocket on the tip of the bar is the easy way to tell.
> the bar may be marked someplace with .325 or .375 or 3/8.
> the sprocket will also be marked.



I wasn't sure if the drivers could be different I figured that 3/8 is 3/8 and .325 is .325 but all I have been able to find is 3/8 spurs for the 2000


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> I wasn't sure if the drivers could be different I figured that 3/8 is 3/8 and .325 is .325 but all I have been able to find is 3/8 spurs for the 2000



Have you determined what the bar takes ?? if it is .325 then may be easier to find a bar and chain to go with the 3/8 sproket


----------



## PB

farrell said:


> I wasn't sure if the drivers could be different I figured that 3/8 is 3/8 and .325 is .325 but all I have been able to find is 3/8 spurs for the 2000



Are you talking about 3/8" LoPro? There is regular 3/8" and then there is the low profile stuff. The sprockets, bars and everything else is different between them.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Hey Scott ! or anybody got a handguard for the front of the 041 ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can see the bolt holes were it mounts.
> think it would complete the saw nice..
> 
> Hate to think it but have been considering keeping this one for the shelf as it is an electronic super model.



Ron,
I do beleive I have a handguard for you. I'll check my stash of 041 stuff this weekend. Those Super models are nice. Try to buy a piston for one????


----------



## sefh3

It's suppose to be the "dog days of August" for us. It's only 61* outside this morning. Jerry and Dan, shut your doors. This is the weather you northern boys get. I'm not complaining at all but I'm wondering what this winter is going to be.


----------



## PB

Man, I just traveled into the off-topic forum. What a bunch of miserable, worthless human beings in that forum. From what I can tell, people go there just to be #######s. Stay away!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Have you determined what the bar takes ?? if it is .325 then may be easier to find a bar and chain to go with the 3/8 sproket



Not sure i will post pics later but everything on the poulan appears to be the same as the craftsman except the spur bearings and size of the crankshaft


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> We test pumps to a certain size. The company makes them to 800,000 GPM. Made some for the great Salt Lake. 1,300,000. Shipping was tough.



Pump pic


----------



## SawGarage

roncoinc said:


> Last one waiting for some parts that should be in the mail,then all it needs is a bar..



need a bar/chain, Ron? 18" work?

WHEN can I get it out, you ask? How's Tues? oke: 





roncoinc said:


> :msp_w00t: mine in better shape than THIS one !!!
> 
> STIHL 041 041AV SUPER SAW W/25" NEW BAR+CHAIN! 1110 FAMILY 038 044 046 045 056 | eBay



*THAT GUY* Is full of HORSE DUNG!!!  :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Finally got some sleep! Up and down a lot stihl. Going to be hard to get moving today! This weather change is hard on me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl trying to get up and moving. This could be a real SLACK day for me! LOL Plus the OL wants to go shopping later today! Don't want to go,but need a few things.
Its almost cold out there! LOL But hot again tomorrow and the rest of the week.


----------



## dancan

SawGarage said:


> need a bar/chain, Ron? 18" work?
> 
> WHEN can I get it out, you ask? How's Tues? oke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THAT GUY* Is full of HORSE DUNG!!!  :msp_rolleyes:



I've read his ads and I agree , he uses all the words to describe a new saw while showing a worn out saw


----------



## tbone75

Doing anything today Dan?


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I've read his ads and I agree , he uses all the words to describe a new saw while showing a worn out saw



Almost 600.00 BUCKS!!!!! if i had known that I wouldnt have "given" mine to john!!!! with a bow bar no less, and it was in better shape. lol


----------



## roncoinc

Cleaning out and changing fluid in the parts washer,,,YUCK !! 

also gotta check srocket on that last stihl i need a bar for and let Jay know.

Adam,that handle take a mounting block on the front of the saw it looks like ??


----------



## AU_K2500

just put the Farmsaw A/C cover back together and now the JB weld is dring. and went to pep boys and got the hub assembly for the OL's car....gotta put that on at some point.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I've read his ads and I agree , he uses all the words to describe a new saw while showing a worn out saw



I have an 041 in its original Stihl case with 15 mins of run time on it, wonder what its worth...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have an 041 in its original Stihl case with 15 mins of run time on it, wonder what its worth...LOL



Bout as much as my 350 Husky :hmm3grin2orange: oke:


----------



## tbone75

Sorry Jerry,just couldn't help myself :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bout as much as my 350 Husky :hmm3grin2orange: oke:



That`s about what I thought it would be worth, it was given to me by the wife of the original owner. The original owner was a surgeon, he figured it was too dangerous to use cause it didn`t have a chainbrake.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Doing anything today Dan?



Just playin' with the second blade , I've got the blade flattened a little better and I spent more time to fit the bolster so now that the sprinkles have slowed I'll go play in the woodpile for a handle .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> 1.3 mil GPM???? Holy Gyser!!!!



An old girlfriends brother's job was to route the pieces from the East Coast. 

Very little lift. Just to get water over the levee. Like in New Orleans. 

We built those pumps too. But the city never built a levee around the pump house. Electric motors are less efficient underwater.........

That pump complex would have pumped over 8 billion gallons a day. 

The levee group put on a parade with the levee money. No I'm not kidding. It's a "get your brother-in-law a job" group. Oh they built a bridge with the money too. 

Thanks for the pics. Makes you think of when Buffalo was a big port. 

An engineering group was trying to save the last remaining machine that used to unload ore. 

We used to have a jet engine here to power the pumps for test. 

Some of the motors have cat walks and really dim the lights when they start. 

Still nothing like the 80,000hp motors at Californias "Big Lift". But fun to run anyway. 

Well the meds are kicking in. I won't chatter so much.


----------



## tbone75

The OL just brought me home a power washer! 5.5 Honda motor and cart is all there is left. LOL Motor runs good! She gave 25 bucks for it. I can sell that motor for a lot more than 25 bucks! The wheels will go on this generator I am fixing.It don't have any to roll it around? Not a saw but stihl good for me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just playin' with the second blade , I've got the blade flattened a little better and I spent more time to fit the bolster so now that the sprinkles have slowed I'll go play in the woodpile for a handle .



Go get a chunk of that Maple Jerry has!!


----------



## tbone75

I haven't did the first thing today! But going to go try now? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Thanks for posting the picture John !!!

To test you fire up the motor and shut down the discharge till you get the required pressure. And hope the volume is there also. And the motor isn't drawing too much. And the noose and vibration are in spec. 

Sometimes you test, tear down, trim the impeller, reassemble, and retest. 

Thanks again John. !!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks for posting the picture John !!!
> 
> To test you fire up the motor and shut down the discharge till you get the required pressure. And hope the volume is there also. And the motor isn't drawing too much. And the noose and vibration are in spec.
> 
> Sometimes you test, tear down, trim the impeller, reassemble, and retest.
> 
> Thanks again John. !!!!!!!



Pump pic


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> The OL just brought me home a power washer! 5.5 Honda motor and cart is all there is left. LOL Motor runs good! She gave 25 bucks for it. I can sell that motor for a lot more than 25 bucks! The wheels will go on this generator I am fixing.It don't have any to roll it around? Not a saw but stihl good for me! LOL



That would make a good woodsplitter motor with an 11 GPM 2 stage pump .




tbone75 said:


> Go get a chunk of that Maple Jerry has!!



I need a whole lot more practice before I go working with hard to find wood , at least firewood was firewood .


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Man, I just traveled into the off-topic forum. What a bunch of miserable, worthless human beings in that forum. From what I can tell, people go there just to be #######s. Stay away!



WTH you expect ??
the more people the more of them !!
or aint you learned that yet ??
aint nuthin you can do about it or they put you in jail..
so hide under a bush and try not to have any contact with any mamals that can talk..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The OL just brought me home a power washer! 5.5 Honda motor and cart is all there is left. LOL Motor runs good! She gave 25 bucks for it. I can sell that motor for a lot more than 25 bucks! The wheels will go on this generator I am fixing.It don't have any to roll it around? Not a saw but stihl good for me! LOL



CHIT ! was going out to take a pic and a downpour started ! 
5.5hp powerwasher with bad pump,no hoses,,$5 at yardsale twoo weeks ago.


----------



## tbone75

I did something today! Cleaned all the parts for this MS290 I have. That was my day! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> CHIT ! was going out to take a pic and a downpour started !
> 5.5hp powerwasher with bad pump,no hoses,,$5 at yardsale twoo weeks ago.



I got took! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I may check out the 039 top end for a 290? The power and weight would be about right them! LOL


----------



## tbone75

This 290 I have looks almost new. Good thing I had another good crank! Bearings on this one are a little rough.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> That would make a good woodsplitter motor with an 11 GPM 2 stage pump .



5.5 hp make toothpick splitter is all !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I got took! LOL



Put it on a lawn mower !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Put it on a lawn mower !!



Little push mower! LOL Not fo me! Got 2 of them sitting here.


----------



## tbone75

I could use it on this wheeled weed whacker!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I could use it on this wheeled weed whacker!



Did a troy bilt strimmer today..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Did a troy bilt strimmer today..



I bought one of them new a few years ago. POS !! LOL


----------



## dancan

Daum ! 5 minute epoxy really sets in 5 minutes !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Daum ! 5 minute epoxy really sets in 5 minutes !



Stihl aint good for 24 hrs.


----------



## tbone75

49mm P&C for the 290 is 80.00 at HL supply. Tempting !! LOL


----------



## dancan

I made a handle from some stolen maple firewood LOL , I got it to a rough fit and threw it into the microwave for a 2 minute stabilization period , wow , did it ever shrink .



tbone75 said:


> Stihl aint good for 24 hrs.



That's why I wanted to set it tonight so I could sand and finish tomorrow .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I made a handle from some stolen maple firewood LOL , I got it to a rough fit and threw it into the microwave for a 2 minute stabilization period , wow , did it ever shrink .
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I wanted to set it tonight so I could sand and finish tomorrow .



LOL,...I got some pre shrunk(stabalized) wood here that would make nice knife handles but it would be a tad hard to work with.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I got some pre shrunk(stabalized) wood here that would make nice knife handles but it would be a tad hard to work with.



Whatcha got?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Whatcha got?



Just some old seasoned wood, nothing all that pretty or grainy. Got some old shipping crate pieces from Africa, Ceylon and Madagascar. Hard old chit like ebony,teak, greenheart and purpleheart. Not very interesting for making pretty knife handles. Too bad a good friend of mine quit working at our local exotic wood outlet," Heritiage Hardwoods", he could have gotten me some real nice ends.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just some old seasoned wood, nothing all that pretty or grainy. Got some old shipping crate pieces from Africa, Ceylon and Madagascar. Hard old chit like ebony,teak, greenheart and purpleheart. Not very interesting for making pretty knife handles. Too bad a good friend of mine quit working at our local exotic wood outlet," Heritiage Hardwoods", he could have gotten me some real nice ends.



HARD is not the word for that chit! LOL That Purple Heart is what about took a little finger off for me! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> HARD is not the word for that chit! LOL That Purple Heart is what about took a little finger off for me! LOL



Iron wood is quite hard to,purple heart isn`t all that bad!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Iron wood is quite hard to,purple heart isn`t all that bad!!



Iron wood sure sucks to work down! LOL Made a couple handles out of it.


----------



## farrell

Evenin all!


----------



## dancan

That fancy hard chit is made for belt sanders , to use a cutting tool is just askin' for it LOL 
I got a bit of some red coloured wood that just splinters if you try to use a knife but it should sand just fine , it will make a handle or firewood someday .


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evenin all!



Hey stranger!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Iron wood sure sucks to work down! LOL Made a couple handles out of it.



Very hard to work with until you steam it, then it works a little easier but you have to restabilize it before completing the finish work. The Koa that Jeff uses for making tables sure is pretty wood.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That fancy hard chit is made for belt sanders , to use a cutting tool is just askin' for it LOL
> I got a bit of some red coloured wood that just splinters if you try to use a knife but it should sand just fine , it will make a handle or firewood someday .



Try a coarse file on it? That is what I use to shape my handles with.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hey stranger!



What's new John?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very hard to work with until you steam it, then it works a little easier but you have to restabilize it before completing the finish work. The Koa that Jeff uses for making tables sure is pretty wood.


 
Koa ? New one on me?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> What's new John?



Saws,saws and more saws! :hmm3grin2orange: Got 346 #3 on the way! Another 350 here and one more of them on the way too! And many others!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Saws,saws and more saws! :hmm3grin2orange: Got 346 #3 on the way! Another 350 here and one more of them on the way too! And many others!



Fun!
Work.....work.....and more work for me!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Fun!
> Work.....work.....and more work for me!



Money,money and more money for you!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Money,money and more money for you!



To pay bills....bills....and more bills!
Thats life
But do have some parts coming! Yay!


----------



## tbone75

I even bought a 028 ! ?? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Koa is from Hawaii, very dense and a rich brown color with dark graining.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Koa is from Hawaii, very dense and a rich brown color with dark graining.



Have to look in my books? Bet its in there!


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure are quiet tonight! I didn't do chit today,so not much to talk about! But you guys sure as hell should have! I am getting bored :msp_scared: When I get bored I go play on fleabay! :msp_scared: Then I end up with more saws! :msp_scared:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I may check out the 039 top end for a 290? The power and weight would be about right them! LOL



Check out Baileys. They are selling the first batch of motors for $99. They don't have the mounting bolts so they are not pressure tested. If I had a spare 290 project, I would be buying that for sure. New crank, bearings, seals, piston, and cylinder, that is a hell of a deal.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Check out Baileys. They are selling the first batch of motors for $99. They don't have the mounting bolts so they are not pressure tested. If I had a spare 290 project, I would be buying that for sure. New crank, bearings, seals, piston, and cylinder, that is a hell of a deal.



Sounds like a good deal for all that! May just do it? LOL


----------



## sefh3

I put a fuel line and filter in a Wild thing today. Does that count for something???


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I even bought a 028 ! ?? LOL



If it's not a super, I have a good top end for one.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> If it's not a super, I have a good top end for one.



Don't think it is? Said low compression so I may need that! Looks in real nice shape.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I put a fuel line and filter in a Wild thing today. Does that count for something???



Its saw work!


----------



## sefh3

Have to go to a family reunion tomorrow. It's on my wife's side. No saw work tomorrow. My wife's grandmother turned 96 today. When I called her today she was asking when I was going to come down a cut some wood up. She thinks this winter is going to be colder than last and doesn't want to run out of wood. I already have 5 cords from last year.


----------



## tbone75

That kit went up I guess? 149.95 now! Back to fleabay. LOL


----------



## sefh3

Here try this.
Bailey's - NWP 49mm Short Block Cylinder for Stihl Chainsaws 029 039 MS290 MS310 MS390 - Unassembled


----------



## sefh3

That kit you found is the kit that is pressure tested. Drop and go. The one I posted will need some dirko applied to the pan and cylinder then leak tested.


----------



## sefh3

That TS350 you have that needs a coil. Was that a Bosch or SEM. I can't remember what you said before.


----------



## jimdad07

Evening guys. Been cleaning up around the new shop outside and dealing with a case of new machine fever. Tore the carb off that Gravely today and cleaned the heck out of it. Have to get a couple of fittings and to switch it back to copper lines for the fuel and then it I will try to fire it up, as long as I don't have to mess with the magneto.


----------



## sefh3

Hi Jim!!!!
It's always fun to get new toys. It doesn't matter if it's a tractor or a saw. 

I love seeing and using older equipment.


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Hi Jim!!!!
> It's always fun to get new toys. It doesn't matter if it's a tractor or a saw.
> 
> I love seeing and using older equipment.



Hello Scott! It sure is fun. I have a feeling that I will have a few of these kicking around in the not too distant future. What have you been into lately?


----------



## sefh3

Not much of anything right now. The saw projects have slowed down. The kids activities have been quite for a bit. School starting soon so the activities will be at full steam again.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> that ts350 you have that needs a coil. Was that a bosch or sem. I can't remember what you said before.



sem pos lol


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> sem pos lol



Did you check out that kit from Baileys?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Did you check out that kit from Baileys?



Going to now! Had to answer a PM. LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Here try this.
> Bailey's - NWP 49mm Short Block Cylinder for Stihl Chainsaws 029 039 MS290 MS310 MS390 - Unassembled



Yep! Got to have it! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Going to now! Had to answer a PM. LOL



Let me know if you get one. I would like to see how well they are built before I buy one.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Let me know if you get one. I would like to see how well they are built before I buy one.



Let me be the sucker! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Not much of anything right now. The saw projects have slowed down. The kids activities have been quite for a bit. School starting soon so the activities will be at full steam again.



My son, who's the oldest, starts this year. It is going fast.


----------



## tbone75

You guys have a good one! Need to lay down.


----------



## dancan

Anyone need the ZZZSlacker Buster wakeup call ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dan;
Do you want a knife making article from"Wooden Boat" that I'm sending John ?

Night all


----------



## dancan

Sure do !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Sure do !


PM an address if you haven't. 

It's hard to tell what other people know. So maybe you can pick some little tidbit. 

Never wipe the face of a hammer with your hand. If you do then sand the face a bit or rub it on the driveway. Grew up thinking everyone knew that. Or lubing cases when reloading. 

Learning new things is the reason I'm bald. Keep slapping my forehead.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> PM an address if you haven't.
> 
> It's hard to tell what other people know. So maybe you can pick some little tidbit.
> 
> Never wipe the face of a hammer with your hand. If you do then sand the face a bit or rub it on the driveway. Grew up thinking everyone knew that. Or lubing cases when reloading.
> 
> Learning new things is the reason I'm bald. Keep slapping my forehead.



New to me , how come ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> New to me , how come ?



Because then you could get confused and slap your forehead with the hammer ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> New to me , how come ?



Oil on a hammer face makes a slippery driver...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Looks like a full house down there this morning!


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All.......Trying to shake off the threads of slackerism this morning...long afternoon/evening yesterday. Started with a visit to PB's (couple Ballantines) then over across the bridge to the wife's sisters place where they had a block party in progress (good food, couple more Ballentines) then back down to the coast to an evening lobster feed at a friend's place..... half crate.. 50 lbs +- (and all the rest of the Ballantines)......All that made me want to remain in the covers this AM...rainy/foggy too...but had to rise and shine...take the daughter to work at 8 and continue to the shop to see if I can get the rest work done on the boat between now and tomorrow evening's....6:00PM liftoff time for the island!!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oil on a hammer face makes a slippery driver...LOL



That makes sense .
I have a garage full of them greasy hammers .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All.......Trying to shake off the threads of slackerism this morning...long afternoon/evening yesterday. Started with a visit to PB's (couple Ballantines) then over across the bridge to the wife's sisters place where they had a block party in progress (good food, couple more Ballentines) then back down to the coast to an evening lobster feed at a friend's place..... half crate.. 50 lbs +- (and all the rest of the Ballantines)......All that made me want to remain in the covers this AM...rainy/foggy too...but had to rise and shine...take the daughter to work at 8 and continue to the shop to see if I can get the rest work done on the boat between now and tomorrow evening's....6:00PM liftoff time for the island!!!



Sounds like you had a good day!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> That makes sense .
> I have a garage full of them greasy hammers .



How you been getting greasy palms ??


----------



## dancan

Hey John ! There's a fellow selling 3 pewlands 3314's , 1 works , 2 parts for 125$ , I sent him an email for you .


----------



## tbone75

Not buying one of them 290 kits.Not keeping this saw so no reason to put another 100 into it? I just don't like them well enough. LOL Scott will have to try one first! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John ! There's a fellow selling 3 pewlands 3314's , 1 works , 2 parts for 125$ , I sent him an email for you .



Your getting very close to getting a pile of mini-macs!


----------



## dancan

I talked to Jerry , he said he'd ''Drop Ship'' them to you as he flew over your house on his way west LOL .


----------



## roncoinc

Local radio station has a call in flea market sun mornings.
going to try and get on and thin this steal heard out some.
anybody wanna listen to it here.

WOKQ - New England's Best Country


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I talked to Jerry , he said he'd ''Drop Ship'' them to you as he flew over your house on his way west LOL .



I can see I am going to need to fix up a special box and send you! No mini-macs! Got something even better! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Local radio station has a call in flea market sun mornings.
> going to try and get on and thin this steal heard out some.
> anybody wanna listen to it here.
> 
> WOKQ - New England's Best Country



Good Luck!


----------



## dancan

Just remember , I can't jump on any flaming paper bags on the doorstep ...... but soon LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just remember , I can't jump on any flaming paper bags on the doorstep ...... but soon LOL



You can hop !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Just remember , I can't jump on any flaming paper bags on the doorstep ...... but soon LOL



Flaming cardboard boxes ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Flaming cardboard boxes ??



Not a bad idea?


----------



## tbone75

How much longer we got to put up with MEEN A$$ Halfdaydan?


----------



## dancan

I guess I'd better practice using muh crutch as a hockey stick


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I guess I'd better practice using muh crutch as a hockey stick



I may have to bribe Jerry to go over and grease your crutch tips? :msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

If it says Steel on the box,I gotcha!


----------



## tbone75

Real slow start again today. The rain quit for a couple days?


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas. Well, i got the wheel bearing replaced on the OL's car, we took it for a spin, and whadya know, i replaced the right one, no more yelling in the car when were at speed! Might have a new project coming soon, if all goes well, from Ohio...well its off to church in a minute, then ive gotta wrap u a few parts for shipping tomorrow. The 455 ended yesterday, somebody tried to make a last minute offer of 115....i though it was too low, was that a mistake not taking it? i relisted it, same price, longer listing.


----------



## roncoinc

Got some calls on the saws..
thot prices low enuf but THET dont think so !!

one guy offered me $400 for the.
041av super,and the 028 wood boss and the ms290 .. LOL !!!!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Got some calls on the saws..
> thot prices low enuf but THET dont think so !!
> 
> one guy offered me $400 for the.
> 041av super,and the 028 wood boss and the ms290 .. LOL !!!!



He'll make a killing on resale when he puts them the bay .


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> morning fellas. Well, i got the wheel bearing replaced on the OL's car, we took it for a spin, and whadya know, i replaced the right one, no more yelling in the car when were at speed! Might have a new project coming soon, if all goes well, from Ohio...well its off to church in a minute, then ive gotta wrap u a few parts for shipping tomorrow. The 455 ended yesterday, somebody tried to make a last minute offer of 115....i though it was too low, was that a mistake not taking it? i relisted it, same price, longer listing.



To low! Just seen a junk one go for 100.


----------



## GA_Boy




----------



## dancan

That's because my saw is faster and better than yours LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oil on a hammer face makes a slippery driver...LOL



Bingo! We have a winner. 

Try the difference sometime. 

After I read an article on hammers in a woodworking magazine on hammers I called the editor. Had a nice talk and he said he would try it. 

Got a call back from him. He was suprised. 

I'm a head slapper like I said.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Bingo! We have a winner.
> 
> Try the difference sometime.
> 
> After I read an article on hammers in a woodworking magazine on hammers I called the editor. Had a nice talk and he said he would try it.
> 
> Got a call back from him. He was suprised.
> 
> I'm a head slapper like I said.



Surprised you havent caught on to that one of meen Jerry's tricks,greasing the other guys hammer heads !!
HE knows all the men tricks that rascal 
kinda went out here when air powered tools were invented.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Surprised you havent caught on to that one of meen Jerry's tricks,greasing the other guys hammer heads !!
> HE knows all the men tricks that rascal
> kinda went out here when air powered tools were invented.



I believe he refers to it as "an alternate lifestyle".........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Proper manners. Very sorry. 

Morning all!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

WOW !! they are out there !!

put the ms290 on CL and got this reply 

" I have a. Vintage chainsaw ..its a Stihl...looks almost the same as yours... 1978 model...it needs some work.. needs new spark plug and oil change..I have never used it..ty "


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WOW !! they are out there !!
> 
> put the ms290 on CL and got this reply
> 
> " I have a. Vintage chainsaw ..its a Stihl...looks almost the same as yours... 1978 model...it needs some work.. needs new spark plug and oil change..I have never used it..ty "



Did you buy it? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Got the 290 glued together. May get the rest of it put together today?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got the 290 glued together. May get the rest of it put together today?



What did you do about the side the bad bearing had run in ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> WOW !! they are out there !!
> 
> put the ms290 on CL and got this reply
> 
> " I have a. Vintage chainsaw ..its a Stihl...looks almost the same as yours... 1978 model...it needs some work.. needs new spark plug and oil change..I have never used it..ty "



An oil change?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> WOW !! they are out there !!
> 
> put the ms290 on CL and got this reply
> 
> " I have a. Vintage chainsaw ..its a Stihl...looks almost the same as yours... 1978 model...it needs some work.. needs new spark plug and oil change..I have never used it..ty "



I to have received a few amusing PM`s on this site, one PM asked where he could find the dip stick on his model of saw, another asked how much oil the base held. Some of the tune up questions also bring a smile when I was asked how to set the dwell on the points while the saw is running, what is the torque setting on a 1/2" torque wrench to set the sparkplug to. Some things from fourstrokers just don`t cross over to 2 strokers...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I to have received a few amusing PM`s on this site, one PM asked where he could find the dip stick on his model of saw, another asked how much oil the base held. Some of the tune up questions also bring a smile when I was asked how to set the dwell on the points while the saw is running, what is the torque setting on a 1/2" torque wrench to set the sparkplug to. Some things from fourstrokers just don`t cross over to 2 strokers...LOL



Or ask the question;

What size saw do you have?

Answer:

16". I was thinking of getting a bigger saw. Maybe 20".


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Or ask the question;
> 
> What size saw do you have?
> 
> Answer:
> 
> 16". I was thinking of getting a bigger saw. Maybe 20".



Oh yeahhh, the infamous inch saws....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oil on a hammer face makes a slippery driver...LOL



Oh yeah.......

Welcome to "The Ol Pharts Club"

They are the only ones seem to know that......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh yeah.......
> 
> Welcome to "The Ol Pharts Club"
> 
> They are the only ones seem to know that......



I have used a hammer more in my lifetime than most, as a carpenter...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What did you do about the side the bad bearing had run in ??



Found a better one! LOL Had to clean it up first. Well the second one I cleaned up.First one was junk. Think I will save that jug for a saw I will use,just in case? LOL This one is going down the road. Very nice looking saw!


----------



## tbone75

Marc must have sent me a couple 029 jugs? Can't think of any other place they came from? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have used a hammer more in my lifetime than most, as a carpenter...LOL



Seems like my old carpentry teacher told me about that? Been waaayyyy to long ago! LOL Yep I went to trade school for carpentry for 2 years. LOL But the oil field paid twice as much!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seems like my old carpentry teacher told me about that? Been waaayyyy to long ago! LOL Yep I went to trade school for carpentry for 2 years. LOL But the oil field paid twice as much!



When there is big jobs around here that are Union run I have worked on a lot of the big projects. I chased a lot of trades over the years and all my employers wished they could have kept me but its an economic reality up here that when a project comes to completion all most all of the employees are let go. Very little continuation of employment in the trades.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When there is big jobs around here that are Union run I have worked on a lot of the big projects. I chased a lot of trades over the years and all my employers wished they could have kept me but its an economic reality up here that when a project comes to completion all most all of the employees are let go. Very little continuation of employment in the trades.



Same way here. In the long run I may have been better off sticking with it? Oil field went to crap too! LOL


----------



## tbone75

That is how I got my body shop started,when the oil field went out.I had worked for a body shop about a year when I was stihl in school.Took about a year before I made much money at it. Was doing OK when my FIL at the time. LOL Got me in the steel mill. That steady pay check and benefits looked way better! LOL Stihl did the body work on the side another 5 years working swing shift some how?? LOL Then let my Brother have it.


----------



## tbone75

Back to the 290 for a bit.


----------



## Stihl 041S

I found a secure trade. 

Car and oil companys can go broke and close. 

Inconvenient. 

I make SEWAGE PUMPS!!!! 

When the toilets back up.....OPEN REBELION!!!!

Here come da sludge!!!! 














Did I just give myself a nickname?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I found a secure trade.
> 
> Car and oil companys can go broke and close.
> 
> Inconvenient.
> 
> I make SEWAGE PUMPS!!!!
> 
> When the toilets back up.....OPEN REBELION!!!!
> 
> Here come da sludge!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They don`t manufacture much of anything up here nowadays, fab up a bit of steel for the offshore oil platforms, sparodic at best. Build some aircraft engines at Pratt and Whitney, at least for the interm, may close out and go to Mexico at any time.


----------



## Stihl 041S

We are getting parts from India. Lots of rework. 

Just picked up a fracking pump line from Branford up in Canada.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> We are getting parts from India. Lots of rework.
> 
> Just picked up a fracking pump line from Branford up in Canada.



I just picked up a whole product line of Scandie knives and knife making supplies from Finland :msp_smile:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I just picked up a whole product line of Scandie knives and knife making supplies from Finland :msp_smile:



Finland. Yeah. 

ALL of the India stuff gets reworked. We're told it will take time. BS. 

The length of .001 hasn't changed.


----------



## tbone75

290 all done but the muffler,got to paint it first. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time to go wash the stihl off!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 290 all done but the muffler,got to paint it first. LOL



That`s a very nice looking saw,..er, I mean it looks nice but its a homeowner grade overpriced ,....I better stop now.....LOL


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Finland. Yeah.
> 
> ALL of the India stuff gets reworked. We're told it will take time. BS.
> 
> The length of .001 hasn't changed.



I wouldn't buy a knife from India LOL


----------



## tbone75

Where is Uncle Fester ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

He's probably busy with all his new yard sale Stihls .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Where is Uncle Fester ? :hmm3grin2orange:




Probably off buyin another Stihl for his collection................


----------



## Cantdog

HaHaHa...you beat me to it Dan!!!!LOL!!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Where is Uncle Fester ? :hmm3grin2orange:



Don't ask him how to clean that muffler up.......


----------



## tbone75

He has a herd of them now!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Don't ask him how to clean that muffler up.......



No chit! I don't want to be Uncle Fester!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> He has a herd of them now!



I wonder when he's going to change his signature line... 70 runners and no STIHLS...........


----------



## tbone75

Busted! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Rob,,i forgot to tell ya another thing meen Jerry does to his co-workers..
he greases thier screwdriver bits on thier battery drill drivers


----------



## tbone75

So what did you guys do today?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Hey Rob,,i forgot to tell ya another thing meen Jerry does to his co-workers..
> he greases thier screwdriver bits on thier battery drill drivers



Well I heard that hasn't happened since "The Incident"......



















Course we don't talk about "The Incedent"


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> So what did you guys do today?



I spend the day with my wifes side of the family. Nice to see all them folks.


----------



## tbone75

I seen Ron was "out there" again! :msp_ohmy: :help: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I seen Ron was "out there" again! :msp_ohmy: :help: :hmm3grin2orange:



but not without " medication " !! LOL !!

where did i go ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> but not without " medication " !! LOL !!
> 
> where did i go ??



Where did I go ??

Who's on first ??


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Ron!! I picked up one of those 70E's from PB yesterday....the one with the homemade coil holder....that one will run again..tear off all the bent and broken junk and it has a very solid core...good one!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> but not without " medication " !! LOL !!
> 
> where did i go ??



Swap thread is all I know? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Found some parts I needed on flea bay I had to go get. LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Marc must have sent me a couple 029 jugs? Can't think of any other place they came from? LOL



If I did I don't remember, but that's not something new.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> So what did you guys do today?



I was out to the island again today, we took Doug`s boat and motor along for its sea trials, it did very well after its rebuild/refurb. I took my boat to carry the spit rails back out, I had to cut off the stabilizer brackets, they had rusted out. I made new ones several weeks ago and welded everything up, Doug cleaned them up nicely and painted them silver/aluminum. We also checked over the gear that gets transported out to the Island for the Steeroast to make sure it was all there, some of it is missing,AWOL....LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure don't have much to say? SLACKERS


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was out to the island again today, we took Doug`s boat and motor along for its sea trials, it did very well after its rebuild/refurb. I took my boat to carry the spit rails back out, I had to cut off the stabilizer brackets, they had rusted out. I made new ones several weeks ago and welded everything up, Doug cleaned them up nicely and painted them silver/aluminum. We also checked over the gear that gets transported out to the Island for the Steeroast to make sure it was all there, some of it is missing,AWOL....LOL



Glad to hear your OMC overhaul turned out good. I worked on the SeaWay all day....went down to a friends place....he had a toasted 4.3 ...said take what you want..so I did..picked up a nice main breaker and starter solenoid which I needed badly...mine exploded a yr or so ago and I wire tied it back together and it worked fine...never gave a bit of trouble...could always short it with a screwdriver if it failed...but it's much better to have watertight unit installed. Drained and filled the outdrive...changed the oil and filter..fuel filter...fire it in the morning on the hose and (hopefully) head to the island tomorrow night for about a week.....I'll have come back mid week just to catch on my reading!!!!


----------



## SawGarage

John John John....


:bang:

STAY OFF EBAY!!!! oke:


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> John John John....
> 
> 
> :bang:
> 
> STAY OFF EBAY!!!! oke:



I needed parts! LOL


----------



## tbone75

You see,I got this HUGE pile of saws that need parts to make them run! I am waiting on a box full of parts from someone around here? oke: But till they get here I got others to fix! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Glad to hear your OMC overhaul turned out good. I worked on the SeaWay all day....went down to a friends place....he had a toasted 4.3 ...said take what you want..so I did..picked up a nice main breaker and starter solenoid which I needed badly...mine exploded a yr or so ago and I wire tied it back together and it worked fine...never gave a bit of trouble...could always short it with a screwdriver if it failed...but it's much better to have watertight unit installed. Drained and filled the outdrive...changed the oil and filter..fuel filter...fire it in the morning on the hose and (hopefully) head to the island tomorrow night for about a week.....I'll have come back mid week just to catch on my reading!!!!



Thing we need to change your name? A week on the island! "Lucky Dog"


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Thing we need to change your name? A week on the island! "Lucky Dog"





Candog maybe???


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Candog maybe???



Not bad,but LuckyDog is more like it! You go play on the island.All I do is play with saws? Yep "LuckyDog" :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Thin I can get back to the 621 and 2054 tomorrow? They both stihl need something to run right? That 2054 isn't to bad a saw! Bet it would run very good if I do a little porting to it!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hi John !

Hi Robin!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hi John !
> 
> Hi Robin!



Sludge Master is here!


----------



## tbone75

Chitpumper ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Maybe I should take my meds? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sludge Master is here!



Go ahead and make fun!!!

Just remember:

Your sewage is our bread and butter!!!








Yeah. I stole that. RG


----------



## tbone75

Guess I could get into that potato juice I have?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Go ahead and make fun!!!
> 
> Just remember:
> 
> Your sewage is our bread and butter!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I stole that. RG



Not mine! Gravity feed here. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> You see,I got this HUGE pile of saws that need parts to make them run! I am waiting on a box full of parts from someone around here? oke: But till they get here I got others to fix! LOL



well, OFFER up some of those saws, and you won't LOOSE YOUR PLACE on what saw needs what! 

besides, ask *US *when you need parts... I know I have a bunch of stuff  




tbone75 said:


> *SLUG *Master is here!




Yup, fixed it for ya  oke:


----------



## tbone75

Hows Rob tonight?


----------



## Stihl 041S

SawGarage said:


> well, OFFER up some of those saws, and you won't LOOSE YOUR PLACE on what saw needs what!
> 
> besides, ask *US *when you need parts... I know I have a bunch of stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, fixed it for ya  oke:



It truly is potty humor. 

And it does flow down hill. 

Speeding is a rule. Gravity is a law.


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> well, OFFER up some of those saws, and you won't LOOSE YOUR PLACE on what saw needs what!
> 
> besides, ask *US *when you need parts... I know I have a bunch of stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, fixed it for ya  oke:



Bought a new carb for a generator and a new AM P&C for a MS250 for 30 bucks shipped ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I offered you one! Jay :msp_w00t:


----------



## SawGarage

tbone75 said:


> Bought a new carb for a generator and a new AM P&C for a MS250 for 30 bucks shipped ! LOL



How in the WORLD did you manage that?!? GOOD WORK! 





tbone75 said:


> I offered you one! Jay :msp_w00t:




I don't NEED another MINI MAC!!! :bang: :check:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hows Rob tonight?




Fine!!!! Cutting big stainless. Your stuff goes out tomorrow !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Fine!!!! Cutting big stainless. Your stuff goes out tomorrow !



Thanks! 
Think I will try to sleep? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Thanks!
> Think I will try to sleep? LOL



Night John !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning already? :msp_mellow:


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hi John !
> 
> Hi Robin!




Hi Rob...guess I turned in before you posted last night...


The rest of you ZZZZLackerZZZZ.....it IS Monday is it not???? Git th LEAD out!!! Up and at EM!!!.....................Waiting!!!uttahere2:


----------



## Cantdog

HaHaHa....... Hi John!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hi Rob...guess I turned in before you posted last night...
> 
> 
> The rest of you ZZZZLackerZZZZ.....it IS Monday is it not???? Git th LEAD out!!! Up and at EM!!!.....................Waiting!!!uttahere2:



My finger was faster! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hi John !!

Hi Robin !!


----------



## dancan

Lead's out , coffee's in .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hi John !!
> 
> Hi Robin !!



Morning Rob !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hi Rob...guess I turned in before you posted last night...
> 
> 
> The rest of you ZZZZLackerZZZZ.....it IS Monday is it not???? Git th LEAD out!!! Up and at EM!!!.....................Waiting!!!uttahere2:




Friday is over!!!'

Start of my 4'day weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> My finger was faster! :hmm3grin2orange:



It was.......but you didn't have as much to say!!!!! LOL!!! It takes way more time to speak with one finger if you're long winded!!!!.........Well of course if you are speaking with "THAT" finger you can get the point across quickly..but that is reserved for special occasions...I'm surprised we don't have a smiley for that actually....LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Lead's out , coffee's in .



Morning HalfdayDan :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Friday is over!!!'
> 
> Start of my 4'day weekend!!!!!!



Sounds good Rob going anywhere?? Lobsters $2 a lb now.......to the fishermen...they aren't happy...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hi John

Got the knife making article copied!!

In the mail today!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> It was.......but you didn't have as much to say!!!!! LOL!!! It takes way more time to speak with one finger if you're long winded!!!!.........Well of course if you are speaking with "THAT" finger you can get the point across quickly..but that is reserved for special occasions...I'm surprised we don't have a smiley for that actually....LOL!!



Short and to the point. LOL
I like the idea of a finger icon ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Dan....Looks like the gangs all here this morning !!!! The one missing is Randy.....I expect he'll be along shortly!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Short and to the point. LOL
> I like the idea of a finger icon ! :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL Maybe just reserved for the "Fight" thread!!!LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hi John
> 
> Got the knife making article copied!!
> 
> In the mail today!



 Thanks !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Heard about that. Warm winter and no hard shells. Not good. 

When I was in Missouri in the 90s pork got to $.26 a Pound. Mobile butchers worked a lot and we all ate a lot of pork. But bad for business. 

Takin my dad for a road trip to day. Gonna tell him about oxen haulin masts!

I wanna do a few weeks of OT. Mad money. 

Package to John. Saw to Ron. Letter to Dan. 

Dam. Leaving you out. How about a nice Swiss made file for dray filing. Or Loctite? To sweeten your coffee?


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Rob That article was in Wooden Boat wasn't it?? You said you were a big fan of that mag....I should have directed you there for a visit...it's only about 12 miles from my shop. If you want or need anything Wooden Boat related let me know...I have an in there.....the x wife worked there for yrs...did the page layout in the art department...her boyfriend is one of the head honchos there..good guy...he's the one that gave me that big mohogany bar that's in my shop!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Heard about that. Warm winter and no hard shells. Not good.
> 
> When I was in Missouri in the 90s pork got to $.26 a Pound. Mobile butchers worked a lot and we all ate a lot of pork. But bad for business.
> 
> Takin my dad for a road trip to day. Gonna tell him about oxen haulin masts!
> 
> I wanna do a few weeks of OT. Mad money.
> 
> Package to John. Saw to Ron. Letter to Dan.
> 
> Dam. Leaving you out. How about a nice Swiss made file for dray filing. Or Loctite? To sweeten your coffee?




LOL I'm good....I stihl got a Dumore sitting on the bench!!!!! I'll be going through a bunch of books soon if I come across that one I'll get it to you!!


----------



## tbone75

Think I will try to go back to sleep? If the back lets me? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Think I will try to go back to sleep? If the back lets me? LOL



Good luck Lad.....


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Morning HalfdayDan :hmm3grin2orange:



Yup , halfday LOL
I'll check in on you guys when I'm at the shop .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Yup , halfday LOL
> I'll check in on you guys when I'm at the shop .



How you keep your files clean?

I flatten a 30-06 case and dig with that.


----------



## dancan

I don't have much in the way of files but if I continue to dabble I'll be needing some LOL
I have a card file and also use compressed air .


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,pix of that 70E as you go along..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,pix of that 70E as you go along..



I will Ron.... but it'll be a while it has to take a number!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas.


----------



## roncoinc

MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....................

bacon


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....................
> 
> bacon



Sounds good !!
I like that new sig. you got. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Didn't think it was suppose to rain today? It is right now? No dang wonder I hurt!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Didn't think it was suppose to rain today? It is right now? No dang wonder I hurt!



Sunshine and 69 deg here.
cranking out a few before i get started.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sunshine and 69 deg here.
> cranking out a few before i get started.



I do that while I sit here yacking at night.Sometimes in the mornings.


----------



## roncoinc

WOW !!! you should see the saw on ebay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WOW !!! you should see the saw on ebay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



opcorn:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> opcorn:



:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> :msp_biggrin:



Well !!!...............................What is it?


----------



## tbone75

Got a line on a bunch of 026 stuff! LOL At least 3 of them plus.


----------



## tbone75

Was going to work on my 621 but I don't have that gasket yet. :msp_sad: Guess it will be the 2054 and 2150 today?
Got a good jug for the 2150 now plus I need to get the other one sent out to be welded.Waiting on my Nephew to bring that chink jug back to send it too.


----------



## tbone75

Morning Mark. I will get that TS350 dug out in a little while.Soon as I can get up and moving? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Well !!!...............................What is it?



Theres LOTS of em 

just thot i would give you sumthin to do LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Was going to work on my 621 but I don't have that gasket yet. :msp_sad: Guess it will be the 2054 and 2150 today?
> Got a good jug for the 2150 now plus I need to get the other one sent out to be welded.Waiting on my Nephew to bring that chink jug back to send it too.



What gasket ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl don't have the rest of the parts yet for that second 064? Soon as I do me and Scott can talk some trading? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What gasket ?



Carb gasket


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Carb gasket



Make one !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Theres LOTS of em
> 
> just thot i would give you sumthin to do LOL !!



Took a few to sink in :msp_razz: Rotten A$$ :hmm3grin2orange:
Thought it had to be something special for you to get excited! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Make one !



Has a home made one on it now. May not be its problem? But sure acts like it.


----------



## tbone75

My 028 and another 350 should be here tomorrow?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Morning Mark. I will get that TS350 dug out in a little while.Soon as I can get up and moving? LOL



Sounds good to me.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Has a home made one on it now. May not be its problem? But sure acts like it.



Has it the little hole for the impulse ?
in the right spot ??
has to line up with cyl side.
other than that a big hole in the middle and two bolt holes !


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Stihl don't have the rest of the parts yet for that second 064? Soon as I do me and Scott can talk some trading? LOL



I take project saws too.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Has it the little hole for the impulse ?
> in the right spot ??
> has to line up with cyl side.
> other than that a big hole in the middle and two bolt holes !



It has the little hole in there.Don't remember if its in the right place or not? Just one more thing I can be sure is OK on it. Just can't find anything that looks bad?


----------



## tbone75

My 028 and 350 will be here around 1pm today!  Guess I won't start on anything else till they get here today.
Go fire up the 290 in a bit? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ahhh such a beautiful day! 
Found a few things for ron I need to take pictures of. 
Also scored some NOS and used parts yesterday. Lots husky stuff


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ahhh such a beautiful day!
> Found a few things for ron I need to take pictures of.
> Also scored some NOS and used parts yesterday. Lots husky stuff



Husky stuff ! :drool:


----------



## tbone75

Dang Mark! I started moving boxes to get to the chop saw,now I got to sit down for a while! It just had to be at the bottom of a pile 4 boxes high and 3 deep! LOL Pix when I can get up again. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have got to get more organized around here! I know I have stuff,but???? LOL And it just keeps growing!!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Dang Mark! I started moving boxes to get to the chop saw,now I got to sit down for a while! It just had to be at the bottom of a pile 4 boxes high and 3 deep! LOL Pix when I can get up again. LOL



Been busy collecting parts again? Do you know what is in all the boxes?


----------



## tbone75

Got a 266XP in the bottom of another pile I want to get out.Got to look it over again to see if I want to keep it or not? Got it off fleabay so I know I over paid! LOL Well maybe? LOL Think it only needs a top end?
Then there is the Dolmars!! Now that is one HUGE pile!! And they all stay here but one!! One of these 120s can go sometime?
Then its down to Pioneers!! Not many,but something I have been waiting to long to put together? Think because I want them to be just like new when done. Even have new stickers for P52 and P62 !! They will both be powder coated! Think I have almost enough for 2-P52s ? One to play with! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady is here!


----------



## AU_K2500

Take your time John...wouldn't want to see you work too hard and loose your status as king slug


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. Mumblw mumble n

Just got off the phone. Dont remember half of it. The guy liked the deal. Wonder what I agreed to......

Might have found a 111s. I'm a whore. I love those things. Not a shelf queen. I wanna ride her. 

Got to get up, mainline some java, shower, go to post office. 

Stand up, sit down, spin around. 

While coffee brewing catch up on you reprobates.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Take your time John...wouldn't want to see you work too hard and loose your status as king slug



Better Slug than Sludge.......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Better Slug than Sludge.......



Sludge moves faster than me at times! :msp_unsure:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sludge moves faster than me at times! :msp_unsure:



LOL. 
Sometimes sludge just sits there.........worthless. 

"Gotta jump up and kick the door down and leave my blues at home!"


----------



## tbone75

Saws of the day! The 028 was suppose to have low compression? 150 don't seem low to me? LOL Good spark too! Try it out later.
The 350 is a little scored,not bad.
Tried to get that TS turd out! Got to mover more chit before I can pick that box up!
Plus I have to dig out the 266 now too! Its in another pile of coarse!! :msp_sad:
You guys are killing me!  :hmm3grin2orange: 


Now I have to go shopping with the OL !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> LOL.
> Sometimes sludge just sits there.........worthless.
> 
> "Gotta jump up and kick the door down and leave my blues at home!"






So do I ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Saws of the day! The 028 was suppose to have low compression? 150 don't seem low to me? LOL Good spark too! Try it out later.
> The 350 is a little scored,not bad.
> Tried to get that TS turd out! Got to mover more chit before I can pick that box up!
> Plus I have to dig out the 266 now too! Its in another pile of coarse!! :msp_sad:
> You guys are killing me!  :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Now I have to go shopping with the OL !



That's easier than shopping FOR an OL. 

It's fun shopping. But a lot of work. Product testing and all.


----------



## roncoinc

Claening more sthieeenky stuff today 
surprised what gasolina and a match will clean !! LOL !! 
doing the 028 SUPER ,, gonna pull the muffler and paint it and bake it..
where is Jerry when you need him ??
was wondering how to grind what when i get the muff off that SUPER 
i suppose i can figure it out................


----------



## PB

Who has two thumbs and gets to go to Scotland? This guy.


----------



## dancan

They got blueberries in Scotland ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

At the Post Office. 
Sent Ron's last class. 
As he is 1st class, it ought to even out.


----------



## dancan

Or trees ?
I think that's gonna be a hard place to find a chainsaw but you never know , you might find an old Red Head..............................................................ded saw .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Husky stuff ! :drool:



 
Just what slugs love! Things that give off very unpleasent smells!


----------



## PB

dancan said:


> They got blueberries in Scotland ?



They are working on it, that is why I get to go.  I don't know about the trees either. I think those Europeans, the ones that complain about us cutting down our trees, deforested that entire island centuries ago.


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Just what slugs love! Things that give off very unpleasent smells!



Did you just call your girlfriend a slug? THat is not very nice, even for midget.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> Did you just call your girlfriend a slug? THat is not very nice, even for midget.



Shhh dont tell her I said that! Plus, how do you know I even haz a girlfriend???


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Shhh dont tell her I said that! Plus, how do you know I even haz a girlfriend???



I was talking to her on the phone last night. She was going on and on about your "inadequacies".


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> I was talking to her on the phone last night. She was going on and on about your "inadequacies".



He always comes up a little SHORT ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Home from shopping. Now back to digging ! :msp_sad:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> I was talking to her on the phone last night. She was going on and on about your "inadequacies".



She doesnt complain at all to me!  
Ever leave a woman left shaking, and her head spinning??  hah


P.s 
I hearby clarify you are not allowed to turn that around to make it sound bad haha.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> He always comes up a little SHORT ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Id rather come up alittle short, then sluggish an sticky!


----------



## dancan

Regan ?





re: head spinning


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Regan ?



Pickle? 
Opps
Thought we were naming things that didnt matter.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Argggg


----------



## dancan

Forgot , it's before your time .

The Exorcist (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Forgot , it's before your time .
> 
> The Exorcist (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Creepy movie! I watched a newer version of it. 
Not literl head spinning.. Like the feeling when you get when your laying on the couch, and you get up to fast.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Home from shopping. Now back to digging ! :msp_sad:



ive got some shovels i can lend you....hay fork maybe?


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> She doesnt complain at all to me!
> Ever leave a woman left shaking, and her head spinning??  hah
> 
> 
> P.s
> I hearby clarify you are not allowed to turn that around to make it sound bad haha.



Are you sure she wasn't trying to shake you off there little guy? You know, like you were a pomeranian humping her leg.


----------



## roncoinc

DAYUM !!!!! dem steals aint easy critters to clean !!!
to many nooks and crannies and places they must mold in on purpose to hold chit !!
needed putty knifes,,screwdrivers,paint brushes,wire brushes,gasoline,,diesel fuel,,purple power,compressed air,,etc...................... and more to get this feeeelthy stheal cleaned up !!!....
even pulled the muffler to paint it..
was easy to see how to open it up so it got the grinder some 
once i got into it i realized this saw has not been used hardly at all.. even the sprocket is in almost new shape..
fins on the cyl were clean !! used very little but never cleaned when it was used..
must have spent lots of time sitting in the barn because it was covered with a layer of filth..
i did use a little touch up paint on the clutch cover to dress it up a bit and cover some paint chips..
the clear plastic film over the metal plate is sthil on it even..
most of the stickers are stihl on it.
in these pix there is absoloutelly no wax,polish,oil or anything put on any of the plastic or paint..
it came out this way after cleaning and wiping with a soft cloth..
John,,,note this is a SUPER ! 
now if i can get Jerry sometime when he aint mad at me or being meen to give me some info i may take the grinder to the jug 





















I may keep this one if after porting it can hold it's own..


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Are you sure she wasn't trying to shake you off there little guy? You know, like you were a pomeranian humping her leg.



PB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
man that is MEEN !!
funny as all hell tho !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Nice Ron ! N


----------



## tbone75

:msp_ohmy: That is the second Steel this week Ron said he may keep! 



:waaaht:


----------



## tbone75

My 028 is just a WoodyBoss. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Tomorrows project,I think? Looks barely used?


----------



## tbone75

Didn't fire up the 290 today.Muffler is stihl in the oven. LOL

Picked up some grill paint.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

PB said:


> Are you sure she wasn't trying to shake you off there little guy? You know, like you were a pomeranian humping her leg.



good one PB&J!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> :msp_ohmy: That is the second Steel this week Ron said he may keep!
> 
> 
> 
> :waaaht:



He sure seems to have found some nice saws that he loves to hates , must be the new meds .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> He sure seems to have found some nice saws that he loves to hates , must be the new meds .



That Super is a real nice one!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> good one PB&J!



What all Husky parts you get? Midget :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

hey john...need a hand digging? you know youve got too much chit, when it takes you more than one day to get to something.....oke:


----------



## little possum

LP lives! Busy busy busy. Gotta make some $


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey john...need a hand digging? you know youve got too much chit, when it takes you more than one day to get to something.....oke:



I found it! :msp_sneaky: I should go take a pic of where it was at! :bang:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hi John! 
Hi Ron!


----------



## dancan

Geez , I just thought of somethin' PB , you sure you want to teach the Scotts how to grow blueberries ?
The next thing you know they'll be flooding the with cheap blueberries because there is no one cheaper than a Scottsman .











Ya , I know it's lame


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> LP lives! Busy busy busy. Gotta make some $



Another midget? LP=Little Person? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hi John!
> Hi Ron!



Hi Rob ! Got the night off?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Glad to hear your OMC overhaul turned out good. I worked on the SeaWay all day....went down to a friends place....he had a toasted 4.3 ...said take what you want..so I did..picked up a nice main breaker and starter solenoid which I needed badly...mine exploded a yr or so ago and I wire tied it back together and it worked fine...never gave a bit of trouble...could always short it with a screwdriver if it failed...but it's much better to have watertight unit installed. Drained and filled the outdrive...changed the oil and filter..fuel filter...fire it in the morning on the hose and (hopefully) head to the island tomorrow night for about a week.....I'll have come back mid week just to catch on my reading!!!!



Hope you have a good trip out to the Island, getting extra parts never hurts. I will be away now for close to a month, may get to drop in from time to time but it looks like I will be plenty busy while out there. One week in SF building stuff to take out there with us, one week on the playa before the party, one week at the party and another week to clean up and truck all the stuff back to SF. This seems like a working vacation...LOL


----------



## little possum

Im a pretty good size LP then


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> What all Husky parts you get? Midget :hmm3grin2orange:



Smaller husky parts (under 50cc) some small homie parts


----------



## AU_K2500

hey Rob, 

Just wanted to say, you work in a pretty cool place, I was catching up on my reading and saw the pics that were posted of your place of work. those things move some water huh? so what is your profession? machinist, engineer?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope you have a good trip out to the Island, getting extra parts never hurts. I will be away now for close to a month, may get to drop in from time to time but it looks like I will be plenty busy while out there. One week in SF building stuff to take out there with us, one week on the playa before the party, one week at the party and another week to clean up and truck all the stuff back to SF. This seems like a working vacation...LOL



Sounds like a lot of work for a vacation? LOL You have fun out there! Don't forget the pix!! Lots of pix !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Im a pretty good size LP then



Youse a tree sasquatch, no such thing as a little LP!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Smaller husky parts (under 50cc) some small homie parts



Well chit! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey Rob,
> 
> Just wanted to say, you work in a pretty cool place, I was catching up on my reading and saw the pics that were posted of your place of work. those things move some water huh? so what is your profession? machinist, engineer?



He is a poop pusher! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hi Rob ! Got the night off?



Took it off. Just finished my "week". 3x12s on your weekend. Monday thru Thursday is my weekend. So with an hour each way it is a full 3 days. 

Today off. Drive the old folks around. 5 hours worth. Just got back. 

I'll get some OT this week. I'm looking at a truck build. 

I do rattle on don't I. Makes you wish you hadn't asked don't it. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> He is a poop pusher! :hmm3grin2orange:



Thanks John .......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks John .......



Couldn't help myself. :msp_unsure: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> hey Rob,
> 
> Just wanted to say, you work in a pretty cool place, I was catching up on my reading and saw the pics that were posted of your place of work. those things move some water huh? so what is your profession? machinist, engineer?



Machinist/tool & die maker/tool designer/gunsmith. 

Here it is AR. As Required. 

Only 5 of us over the weekend. 

Make parts. Test pumps. Assemble pumps. Tear apart pumps. Fix parts. Assemble pumps. Weld. Cut off galled couplings that someone "just hand tightened" yeah. Right. LOL

It is sort of easing into retirement. 

And when I drive in on Friday afternoon I know every car can haul one more a$$hole out of there!!!!!

It's different everyday. Good place. 

Let me know it you want other pics. Send me your email. I'm computer stupid. 

Oh well.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Took it off. Just finished my "week". 3x12s on your weekend. Monday thru Thursday is my weekend. So with an hour each way it is a full 3 days.
> 
> Today off. Drive the old folks around. 5 hours worth. Just got back.
> 
> I'll get some OT this week. I'm looking at a truck build.
> 
> I do rattle on don't I. Makes you wish you hadn't asked don't it. LOL



What is the truck? Mudder,racer,??


----------



## PB

dancan said:


> Geez , I just thought of somethin' PB , you sure you want to teach the Scotts how to grow blueberries ?
> The next thing you know they'll be flooding the with cheap blueberries because there is no one cheaper than a Scottsman .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya , I know it's lame



It can't be any worse than Chile flooding the market with cheap berries.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Machinist/tool & die maker/tool designer/gunsmith.
> 
> Here it is AR. As Required.
> 
> Only 5 of us over the weekend.
> 
> Make parts. Test pumps. Assemble pumps. Tear apart pumps. Fix parts. Assemble pumps. Weld. Cut off galled couplings that someone "just hand tightened" yeah. Right. LOL
> 
> It is sort of easing into retirement.
> 
> And when I drive in on Friday afternoon I know every car can haul one more a$$hole out of there!!!!!
> 
> It's different everyday. Good place.
> 
> Let me know it you want other pics. Send me your email. I'm computer stupid.
> 
> Oh well.



Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks John .......



Hey wait a minute!!!!!!

What will you call me?????


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> It can't be any worse than Chile flooding the market with cheap berries.



That they do!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey wait a minute!!!!!!
> 
> What will you call me?????



:monkey:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> What is the truck? Mudder,racer,??



Naaaa. Chevy 4500/5500 tow vehicle. 235" WB. Crew cab with a small camper. Sort of a totterhome. Guy in San Diego will do the interior after I build it. I figure a 3-4 year build. Retirement. 
Tube frame camper. heavy insulation. 4 season. 4x4 if the deal is right.


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey john. You've got mail....of the electronic variety


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Naaaa. Chevy 4500/5500 tow vehicle. 235" WB. Crew cab with a small camper. Sort of a totterhome. Guy in San Diego will do the interior after I build it. I figure a 3-4 year build. Retirement.
> Tube frame camper. heavy insulation. 4 season. 4x4 if the deal is right.



Sounds real nice!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john. You've got mail....of the electronic variety



OK............ It will take a few mins to get it done! I am on slug net. :msp_razz:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like fun to me!



Yeah. We build a goodly number of engineered pumps. Ones no one else wants to build. 

The molten salt solar array in Spain. Out of out building. 

All monel pump to pump sulfuric acid into copper mines in Chile. Pump it out. Dry it. Copper sulfate to kill alge in ponds. 

Clint Eastwood called when he was mayor of Carmel Ca. 

A buddy got the call. Did a great Dirty Harry "where's my pumps"

Fracking pumps. Still got pallets of parts marked "Enron"

Yeah John. It's fun. Anybody get around here tours are free LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. We build a goodly number of engineered pumps. Ones no one else wants to build.
> 
> The molten salt solar array in Spain. Out of out building.
> 
> All monel pump to pump sulfuric acid into copper mines in Chile. Pump it out. Dry it. Copper sulfate to kill alge in ponds.
> 
> Clint Eastwood called when he was mayor of Carmel Ca.
> 
> A buddy got the call. Did a great Dirty Harry "where's my pumps"
> 
> Fracking pumps. Still got pallets of parts marked "Enron"
> 
> Yeah John. It's fun. Anybody get around here tours are free LOL



If I ever get to make my trip North I will have to stop by!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john. You've got mail....of the electronic variety



Didn't get nothing?


----------



## AU_K2500

[email protected]


Rob. What's the name of the company you work for?


----------



## tbone75

Rob pic !


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Markjarrel
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Rob. What's the name of the company you work for?



Since they built the building 40 years ago:
Worthington,Dresser,Ingersoll-Rand, now Flowserve


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> If I ever get to make my trip North I will have to stop by!



NORTH???? I'm dead East!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> NORTH???? I'm dead East!!!!



Well I got to go East to get all the way up to N.S. ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope you have a good trip out to the Island, getting extra parts never hurts. I will be away now for close to a month, may get to drop in from time to time but it looks like I will be plenty busy while out there. One week in SF building stuff to take out there with us, one week on the playa before the party, one week at the party and another week to clean up and truck all the stuff back to SF. This seems like a working vacation...LOL



No Island tonight........Seaway was a struggle all the way......block drains would not screw back in..could not catch a thread...one of those deals where if you wedge your head in just right you could see the hole....but could not reach it at the same time..or your could reach it but not see it...ended up making over a pipe tap on the wheel until I caught a thread, then it was one of those two wrench sets per quarter turn...slowly I was victorious...but by the time I had both banks plugged it was 1:30PM. Used the crane to set the boat on the trailer..... took it to the gas station..put in one Franklin.....glad she was stihl half full....brought it home and put the earmuffs on and fired her up...ran like chit at first..skipping..hobbling but she cleared up and ran sweet....tried to turn the helm....nope!! Froze solid...pretty near squeal the power steering belt....ARRRRRGH....Humidity was 99.9% I was on my third t-shirt....and in no mood......I looked it over...found a good spot to pry off of and went and got the 6' crow bar...all better now but to late to go. So we took the skiff down tonight me and the Seaway goes at 7:00AM. OL and dogs go at 8:00AM....

Good luck at BM Jerry...a great adventure for sure!!!! Would have loved to get up to your Island Party...perhaps another yr...unless you turn into a dedicated Burner...LOL!!! Be safe and have fun.....drink lots of H2O!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> well i got to go east to get all the way up to n.s. ! Lol



road trip!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Darn Robin lad;

A weeks worth of problems in a day. Oh well tomorrow. 

Take pics and be safe.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No Island tonight........Seaway was a struggle all the way......block drains would not screw back in..could not catch a thread...one of those deals where if you wedge your head in just right you could see the hole....but could not reach it at the same time..or your could reach it but not see it...ended up making over a pipe tap on the wheel until I caught a thread, then it was one of those two wrench sets per quarter turn...slowly I was victorious...but by the time I had both banks plugged it was 1:30PM. Used the crane to set the boat on the trailer..... took it to the gas station..put in one Franklin.....glad she was stihl half full....brought it home and put the earmuffs on and fired her up...ran like chit at first..skipping..hobbling but she cleared up and ran sweet....tried to turn the helm....nope!! Froze solid...pretty near squeal the power steering belt....ARRRRRGH....Humidity was 99.9% I was on my third t-shirt....and in no mood......I looked it over...found a good spot to pry off of and went and got the 6' crow bar...all better now but to late to go. So we took the skiff down tonight me and the Seaway goes at 7:00AM. OL and dogs go at 8:00AM....
> 
> Good luck at BM Jerry...a great adventure for sure!!!! Would have loved to get up to your Island Party...perhaps another yr...unless you turn into a dedicated Burner...LOL!!! Be safe and have fun.....drink lots of H2O!!!



You had plenty of hard work getting the boat ready, you deserve a week out on the island. I will do my best to have a great adventure at BM. This years party out on the Island is looking pretty weak, no organization at all, few boats to provide transport, missing bits and pieces also. It will be a hard scrabble affair from what I can see.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> road trip!!!!!!



Would have been up there buy now ! But the back just won't let me yet! Going to try for next year I guess?


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Darn Robin lad;
> 
> A weeks worth of problems in a day. Oh well tomorrow.
> 
> Take pics and be safe.



Will do...and I'll try...


----------



## tbone75

I see Jay finally showed up. LOL I will put some pix on for him.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rob pic !



I chose that impeller because it was on a pallet for scale. The little impeller shows range. Over 5' dia and it gets interesting assembling.


----------



## SawGarage

Stihl 041S said:


> Naaaa. Chevy 4500/5500 tow vehicle. 235" WB. Crew cab with a small camper. Sort of a totterhome. Guy in San Diego will do the interior after I build it. I figure a 3-4 year build. Retirement.
> Tube frame camper. heavy insulation. 4 season. 4x4 if the deal is right.





tbone75 said:


> Sounds real nice!



Yeah, It'd be a *GREAT* truck with a Cummins in it  





tbone75 said:


> Well I got to go East to get all the way up to N.S. ! LOL



how ya comin through PA? 84/87? I'm MINUTES from I-90/I-84 *NO (ZERO) * excuses NOT to stop by 

Even if we have to meet up together on LANTERN LANE!!





John, it takes me FOREVER to catch up with this thread!! LOL!!

J


----------



## tbone75

266


----------



## Cantdog

I'm headed for the hay guys.....I'm wuuped......I'll be up for roll call in the mornin...then I'm outa here......probaly take me a week to catch up when I get back!!!


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> Yeah, It'd be a *GREAT* truck with a Cummins in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how ya comin through PA? 84/87? I'm MINUTES from I-90/I-84 *NO (ZERO) * excuses NOT to stop by
> 
> Even if we have to meet up together on LANTERN LANE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John, it takes me FOREVER to catch up with this thread!! LOL!!
> 
> J



I will be stopping by Lantern Lane! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Sawgarage;

Cummins and Allison. A tool box for relief work.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I will be stopping by Lantern Lane! LOL



You mean "Seaweed is Us"?


----------



## sefh3

I finally made something run tonight. It wasn't a saw but I did make 3 crapsman blower run.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam! Dam!











There's an echo in here....


----------



## Stihl 041S

*1942 War Production Board Bulliten*

Finally found it!!!

Tells about adding rigidity to the South Bend size lathe. 

Dam obscure. 

Steel and concrete bed. And isolate the motor from the lathe. Mom and Pop shops made aircraft quality parts. 

Going to bed soon. Put away the ribs I cooked, do the dishes and read myself to sleep. 

Night all.


----------



## Cantdog

G'mornin......I see someone passed out the ZZZZLACKERZZZZZ hats in the night sometime...AGAIN!!!


I am so outa here..........but I'll be back..... slackers!!!




P.S. not you Rob!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Have a hellofa time this week. Jesse is feeling better. Gonna get her tonsils out. Says high to the chainsaw guys. She knows roadtrips are chainsaws or guns. 

Best time Jesse and I had when I raised her were camping and canoeing in BC. 

Take care.


----------



## nahenaor0

hierarchical


----------



## Cantdog

I just dropped the Hammer on that Spammer with my RED Spammer Whammer!!! Yehaaaa!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I just dropped the Hammer on that Spammer with my RED Spammer Whammer!!! Yehaaaa!!!!



My hero !!!!!

Guns are out huh.........


----------



## dancan

Sorry I'm late , I just got back from my kick boxing class .


----------



## roncoinc

Am i late ???

everybody gone


----------



## AU_K2500

well Im not slackin any more....man on man i slept good last night. Hopefully me and the slug can strike a deal today....speaking of striking deals this guy on the bay keeps countering my offer with pennies and cents... I know 200 is a good deal for the saw, apparently he cant see that...


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Scott ??

you get a chance to look for the 041 handguard parts ??


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Hey Scott ??
> 
> you get a chance to look for the 041 handguard parts ??



No I forgot to look. I will tonight.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Saws of the day! The 028 was suppose to have low compression? *150 don't seem low to me*? LOL Good spark too! Try it out later.
> The 350 is a little scored,not bad.
> Tried to get that TS turd out! Got to mover more chit before I can pick that box up!
> Plus I have to dig out the 266 now too! Its in another pile of coarse!! :msp_sad:
> You guys are killing me!  :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Now I have to go shopping with the OL !



Yup, that's too low for a Stihl. It's no good, just send it to me...


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Yup, that's too low for a Stihl. It's no good, just send it to me...



Ya otta get digger another 330


----------



## tbone75

Slacking Slug checking in. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Slacking Slug checking in. LOL



I'm just cranking away for the day..

trying to get motivated.
have to get another car,,rest of exhaust fell off this one..then i ran over it and didnt help out rear suspension 
thing that stuff would last more than 300K miles !
cant complain,spent $400 for it three years ago,,put about $100 into it,will get about $350 at junkyard.
makes about $150 to drive it for three years or ,, $50 a year for a car 
got the one from before that,,lasted 350K miles..that one also cost about $50 a year to own after that goes to the junkyard..so with both cars to scrap i will pay for a new one,fix it up and have gas money left over 

Volvo mechanic/friend is selling me another one for $500,souther car,no rust at all in good shape but needs about $100 worth of work he will help me with.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm just cranking away for the day..
> 
> trying to get motivated.
> have to get another car,,rest of exhaust fell off this one..then i ran over it and didnt help out rear suspension
> thing that stuff would last more than 300K miles !
> cant complain,spent $400 for it three years ago,,put about $100 into it,will get about $350 at junkyard.
> makes about $150 to drive it for three years or ,, $50 a year for a car
> got the one from before that,,lasted 350K miles..that one also cost about $50 a year to own after that goes to the junkyard..so with both cars to scrap i will pay for a new one,fix it up and have gas money left over
> 
> Volvo mechanic/friend is selling me another one for $500,souther car,no rust at all in good shape but needs about $100 worth of work he will help me with.



Your doing very good with them things! Getting another wagon?


----------



## tbone75

I had a long night! Couldn't sleep for chit,but kept trying! LOL

Going to put that little 180 together today I think.And fire up the 290! I hope? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I was told a couple days ago,scrap price is down and won't go back up till Dec. ?


----------



## tbone75

Ron,hows the arm doing?


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!
The 372 is back together and running!
I want to cut firewood!
Busy workin overtime still
Still need a spur for the pullon
Have to mow the yard and do the trimming


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I was told a couple days ago,scrap price is down and won't go back up till Dec. ?



Scrap $$ dropped here , one of the local ''Cast Iron Pirates'' told me he's down between 40$ to 60$ on a compact car .


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin kids!
> The 372 is back together and running!
> I want to cut firewood!
> Busy workin overtime still
> Still need a spur for the pullon
> Have to mow the yard and do the trimming



Sorry I just don't have that one? Better try the swap thread?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Scrap $$ dropped here , one of the local ''Cast Iron Pirates'' told me he's down between 40$ to 60$ on a compact car .



Ron may want to wait till Dec. to scrap that car?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I'm just cranking away for the day..
> 
> trying to get motivated.
> have to get another car,,rest of exhaust fell off this one..then i ran over it and didnt help out rear suspension
> thing that stuff would last more than 300K miles !
> cant complain,spent $400 for it three years ago,,put about $100 into it,will get about $350 at junkyard.
> makes about $150 to drive it for three years or ,, $50 a year for a car
> got the one from before that,,lasted 350K miles..that one also cost about $50 a year to own after that goes to the junkyard..so with both cars to scrap i will pay for a new one,fix it up and have gas money left over
> 
> Volvo mechanic/friend is selling me another one for $500,souther car,no rust at all in good shape but needs about $100 worth of work he will help me with.



I sure wish we could buy 500$ southern cars here


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John,,a 268 jug will fit on that 266 right ??
i have one for you then.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John,,a 268 jug will fit on that 266 right ??
> i have one for you then.



It sure will! :msp_smile:
Sorry Jay its staying here now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The 290 fired right off! Barely had to adjust the carb even!
The 028 didn't want to fire? Checked the carb. LOL Someone must have played with it.Set it to 1-1/4 on both,took right off! But it sure seems like a dog to me?Runs good it seems,but sure aint got the power like a 350 Husky does? Sure don't look like anything bad? I just don't know if that is all these saws got or not?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> It sure will! :msp_smile:
> Sorry Jay its staying here now! LOL



Got piston ring and jug ready to glue on.
maybe get it out tomorrow.
has wristpin and clips..all you will need is the needle bearing.


----------



## farrell

I just found a mouse in the drawer of my stove! Loaded up the judge and relocated him outside where he met a .410!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got piston ring and jug ready to glue on.
> maybe get it out tomorrow.
> has wristpin and clips..all you will need is the needle bearing.



No great hurry Ron. Anytime you can is fine. Don't look like it will take much to get it back together!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I just found a mouse in the drawer of my stove! Loaded up the judge and relocated him outside where he met a .410!!!



I would sure like to shoot one them sometime! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron what kind of power do your 028s have compared to a Husky 350?


----------



## tbone75

Dried Beef and Swiss for lunch today!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron what kind of power do your 028s have compared to a Husky 350?



I"m gonna havto go out and fire em up in a piece of wood and see ??


----------



## farrell

So looked into the pullon a lil more........
It does take 3/8 spur, bar, and chain
So how do I tell if the chain is 3/8 or .325? The is 3/8 I checked the numbers
So John do have that spur still?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> So looked into the pullon a lil more........
> It does take 3/8 spur, bar, and chain
> So how do I tell if the chain is 3/8 or .325? The is 3/8 I checked the numbers
> So John do have that spur still?



Could have something? I will go look in a few.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I"m gonna havto go out and fire em up in a piece of wood and see ??



I just think a saw this size should have a lot more azz ? 150 compression is right where it should be?


----------



## farrell

Thanks lil buddy!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Thanks lil buddy!!



I did have a 3/8 I think? Got that CRS stuff! LOL Could be CRAFT too!


----------



## tbone75

OK lunch is over slackers! Back to work! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just bought 2 more parts saws! LOL More Eeko 3400s,tried to keep me one! Sold both of them? That should make enough parts to make 2 more! CHEEEEEPPP TOO !! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> well Im not slackin any more....man on man i slept good last night. Hopefully me and the slug can strike a deal today....speaking of striking deals this guy on the bay keeps countering my offer with pennies and cents... I know 200 is a good deal for the saw, apparently he cant see that...



he said man on man..........tee hee





Morning John.....

Morning Ron.....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron what kind of power do your 028s have compared to a Husky 350?



Holy chit !!
i just tried both the wb and the super,big diff between them.
the 028wb more like a husky 136 !!
first i tuned it in the air,then tuned it in the wood,took four tries in the wood but got it to do it's best cutting.
the 028 super with muff mod i tuned in the air and it cut fine,more like a lazy husky 350.
the super was hi speed out 3/4 turn and didnt bog from lack of fuel..
the WB i had to go with the recomended 1 1/4 turn out or it would bog and lose power in the cut.
used same 16in bar and brand new never to wood FC chain in 12 inch dry red oak.
the WB i had to let self feed or it wouldnt go..the super i could dig in.
uploaded to youtube.
in 12in wood,red oak.
WB = 19 seconds
super = 10 seconds.
now to try my 40cc ryobie


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ron. 
My buddy that was a Stihl tech liked the 028 family. Torquey. One of his favorites. Liked to make 028s run like 028 S by porting.


----------



## roncoinc

THIRTEEN seconds in same wood for FORTY cc ryobi


----------



## roncoinc

check it out.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IovL1i9-8Z4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Ron what kind of power do your 028s have compared to a Husky 350?



mod that muffler.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> mod that muffler.



Ditto. Or reditto or sumthin


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> mod that muffler.



I think I remember why I didn't like the first 028! It was even a super! LOL Doggie azz turd!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> THIRTEEN seconds in same wood for FORTY cc ryobi



My non ported Ryobi will kick the 028s azz and good! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Remember they are ole school. Lots of torque and not very high speed.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Remember they are ole school. Lots of torque and not very high speed.



LOL.................Its for sale!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> THIRTEEN seconds in same wood for FORTY cc ryobi



I don't care what people say about them Ryobi saws.They run very good!


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Remember they are ole school. Lots of torque and not very high speed.



Old school. Not a racer. It's a tool that cuts hard all day long. 

I think I got one......


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Remember they are ole school. Lots of torque and not very high speed.



It does sound like that muffler has it choked down bad! I will work on that and see what I get?


----------



## farrell

Let me know what you need for the spur John


----------



## tbone75

Got the MS180C together!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Let me know what you need for the spur John



Couple million should cover it? :monkey:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Couple million should cover it? :monkey:



Ouch!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Ouch!!!!!



I will get it in the mail tomorrow I hope? LOL Anything else you need?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I will get it in the mail tomorrow I hope? LOL Anything else you need?



Don't think so? Thanks again John!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I sure wish we could buy 500$ southern cars here



You should see the $500. Arizona and Southern Nevada cars.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got the MS180C together!



PPHHHHTTTPPHHTT !!!

I bot one of themen brandy new,,worst desicion i ever made..
i was SO glad when somebody gave me $100 fo it !! 
heres the pic of it i put on CL.
even had to give away TWO new chains with it !


----------



## roncoinc

*Update on the 028WB*

While the 028 super ran nice with a muff mod,,being only three seconds faster in twelve inch oak that a saw TWELVE CC smaller i'm thinking maybe some porting could bring it up to the same as like a Dolmar 510 or so..

The 028 woodboss had an air leak...the upper AV mount was broken and somebody pried everything around and and put a screw in to hold the handle ridgid.. that resulted in an air leak at the boot.
i put it back and let it flop around and it ran much betterer..
however when tilting the saw starter side up it imediatelly dies..so it must have a seal leak..
all that would result in such poor performance and my test in wood is not really relevant any more.

Now i have to consider,,is it worth replacing the boot ?? as it was stretched out to the max and deformed from it i would think it should be..
then that most expensive ( $10+ ) av mount ??
and the crank seals,,prob not to much $$ but the work involved too ??
take into consideration it is not a very well taken care of saw and it shows in it's apperance.
part it out or trading material or worth the trouble for an overated under performing pos ??
it's the nasty looking one in this pic when i compared it to the super..


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Ya otta get digger another 330



I've got a 360 somewhere for him to tear into. He's got a couple of Solos from Arrowhead, plus a Pull-on, part of two Crapsmans and some assorted junk. 

Right now we're busy with .22 rifles, getting ready for squirrel season. The wife and kids love squirrel gravy.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> While the 028 super ran nice with a muff mod,,being only three seconds faster in twelve inch oak that a saw TWELVE CC smaller i'm thinking maybe some porting could bring it up to the same as like a Dolmar 510 or so..
> 
> The 028 woodboss had an air leak...the upper AV mount was broken and somebody pried everything around and and put a screw in to hold the handle ridgid.. that resulted in an air leak at the boot.
> i put it back and let it flop around and it ran much betterer..
> however when tilting the saw starter side up it imediatelly dies..so it must have a seal leak..
> all that would result in such poor performance and my test in wood is not really relevant any more.
> 
> Now i have to consider,,is it worth replacing the boot ?? as it was stretched out to the max and deformed from it i would think it should be..
> then that most expensive ( $10+ ) av mount ??
> and the crank seals,,prob not to much $$ but the work involved too ??
> take into consideration it is not a very well taken care of saw and it shows in it's apperance.
> part it out or trading material or worth the trouble for an overated under performing pos ??
> it's the nasty looking one in this pic when i compared it to the super..



Trade it for a Husky ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> I've got a 360 somewhere for him to tear into. He's got a couple of Solos from Arrowhead, plus a Pull-on, part of two Crapsmans and some assorted junk.
> 
> Right now we're busy with .22 rifles, getting ready for squirrel season. The wife and kids love squirrel gravy.



I still got that nice 330 needs to be put together 

Sorry to hear the drought down there has affected the food supply so bad you have to kill rat's to eat 
the closest relative to " rattus norvegicus" the common norway rat is our grey squerell.
I think WE should start a STICKY to help a fellow member out in need of food !!! 
i got a saw i can donate !! we can get these people some REAL meat to eat !!...
we can raffle off saws and parts and pieces and donate food stamps and get em some gravy mix to go with real food so they dont have to shoot rodents to survive !!!
I will start by sending some boxes of Mac and cheese,,sure digger will like that and Marc can gnaw on the rat bones ??
if WE dont help them out they will end up cruising the roads at night looking for road kill,,,pulling the sthink sacs out of skunks next for something to eat 
making possum pie and such 
is this something we can do ??
Marc,,how about some emergency cash for hamburger helper ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Trade it for a Husky ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Like YOU would trade a husky for an 028 !! LOL !!!! meds must be kickin in ???

maybe i otta send it to Jerry and then maybe he like me again ?? 
then being an 028 he may hate me more than he does now ??
notice the "expert" of experts on 028's has been strangelly quit on all this,,even after i have alluded to the fact i needed help on them ??
sneaky canmedian gonna wait till we all frustrated and his doorstoop gets filled with boxes of 028's we get frustrated with !!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> You should see the $500. Arizona and Southern Nevada cars.



Unfortunately , by the time they get here ............:msp_sad:


----------



## little possum

Nothing wrong with eatin anything you can catch, kill, or pick. Our un refined pallets have kept us alive this long.. 


Posssum Suprise for supper..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Like YOU would trade a husky for an 028 !! LOL !!!! meds must be kickin in ???
> 
> maybe i otta send it to Jerry and then maybe he like me again ??
> then being an 028 he may hate me more than he does now ??
> notice the "expert" of experts on 028's has been strangelly quit on all this,,even after i have alluded to the fact i needed help on them ??
> sneaky canmedian gonna wait till we all frustrated and his doorstoop gets filled with boxes of 028's we get frustrated with !!



The 028 was designed many years ago when saws of that era were made to cut with low end torque, they never were intended to compete with modern higher revving saws. That said they can be ported up to gain an extra 1,000+ rpm and they can cut a lot faster than when stock with a properly sharpened chain.The upper transfer work is the secret to getting these older saws to cut much faster. They were built like a tank to last a lifetime or more if run under the right conditions and maintenence. I have modded many 028`s and did cylinder swaps on them also and have seen first hand how they respond to mods.
Send me all your 028`s, they are fine Stihls and highly prized by their owners around here.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Like YOU would trade a husky for an 028 !! LOL !!!! meds must be kickin in ???
> 
> maybe i otta send it to Jerry and then maybe he like me again ??
> then being an 028 he may hate me more than he does now ??
> notice the "expert" of experts on 028's has been strangelly quit on all this,,even after i have alluded to the fact i needed help on them ??
> sneaky canmedian gonna wait till we all frustrated and his doorstoop gets filled with boxes of 028's we get frustrated with !!



He will be jumping for joy! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Unfortunately , by the time they get here ............:msp_sad:



Yep,..a long way to ship or drive them back to here so the cost shoots up pretty fast, the Duty on then can be gotten around if they are older cars.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..a long way to ship or drive them back to here so the cost shoots up pretty fast, the Duty on then can be gotten around if they are older cars.



Get a truck load at a time!


----------



## tbone75

Not a bad day for me today! Put the 180 together,got the 290 running,the 028 running and a Husky 350 cutting wood!
Be lucky if I can get out of bed tomorrow! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

*Dolmar notes*

Got back into this 112 today,,.
wait ???,, i thot i didnt work on saws ??






anyway intermitent ignition seemed to be the problem so i tore into it..
got the flywheel off and EEEKKKK !!! points are there but NO cam lobe !!!
it's on the inside of the flywheel !!
how do you adjust them points ??
praying to the dolmar god of canada yielded no results so i went at it on my own 
i figured if i just filed the points clean some as they were pretty dirty but no material transfer i should not affect the gap to much..so a points file and air and carb cleaner and looking good..
now to get the flywheel on and on the keyway, and get the cam follower on the points from getting squished..rotated everything to the smallest gap in the cam and the follower and sure nuff went on without a problem 
set each jet 1 1/4 turns out to be safe ans a sip of fuel down it's throat and i had a running saw..
a couple little tweeks with the screwdriver and got a front end lifting throttle response and a nice smooth wot with a hint of burble to make sure it was a tad on the rich side to start 
was as happy as a mainah in a field full of blueberries ! LOL 
then i noticed copiouse amounts of bar oil being sprayed ALL over the place !! 
i knew it had a stripped out bar nut but didnt pull the inner plate until after this problem..
and here is what i found ..






I "think" i may have that side but again,,is it worth the effort ?? or maybe it is a 144 i have for parts ??
besides that it is only missing the brake flag..
where is Jerry when you need him ??
so they day has kind been like ,,,,'
I NEED MY MEDICATION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got back into this 112 today,,.
> wait ???,, i thot i didnt work on saws ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway intermitent ignition seemed to be the problem so i tore into it..
> got the flywheel off and EEEKKKK !!! points are there but NO cam lobe !!!
> it's on the inside of the flywheel !!
> how do you adjust them points ??
> praying to the dolmar god of canada yielded no results so i went at it on my own
> i figured if i just filed the points clean some as they were pretty dirty but no material transfer i should not affect the gap to much..so a points file and air and carb cleaner and looking good..
> now to get the flywheel on and on the keyway, and get the cam follower on the points from getting squished..rotated everything to the smallest gap in the cam and the follower and sure nuff went on without a problem
> set each jet 1 1/4 turns out to be safe ans a sip of fuel down it's throat and i had a running saw..
> a couple little tweeks with the screwdriver and got a front end lifting throttle response and a nice smooth wot with a hint of burble to make sure it was a tad on the rich side to start
> was as happy as a mainah in a field full of blueberries ! LOL
> then i noticed copiouse amounts of bar oil being sprayed ALL over the place !!
> i knew it had a stripped out bar nut but didnt pull the inner plate until after this problem..
> and here is what i found ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I "think" i may have that side but again,,is it worth the effort ?? or maybe it is a 144 i have for parts ??
> besides that it is only missing the brake flag..
> where is Jerry when you need him ??
> so they day has kind been like ,,,,'
> I NEED MY MEDICATION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Your going to make me go dig into the Dolmar pile! :help:
May just have one of them?


----------



## tbone75

Hey !!! You got enough there to make this silver one run!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got back into this 112 today,,.
> wait ???,, i thot i didnt work on saws ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway intermitent ignition seemed to be the problem so i tore into it..
> got the flywheel off and EEEKKKK !!! points are there but NO cam lobe !!!
> it's on the inside of the flywheel !!
> how do you adjust them points ??
> praying to the dolmar god of canada yielded no results so i went at it on my own
> i figured if i just filed the points clean some as they were pretty dirty but no material transfer i should not affect the gap to much..so a points file and air and carb cleaner and looking good..
> now to get the flywheel on and on the keyway, and get the cam follower on the points from getting squished..rotated everything to the smallest gap in the cam and the follower and sure nuff went on without a problem
> set each jet 1 1/4 turns out to be safe ans a sip of fuel down it's throat and i had a running saw..
> a couple little tweeks with the screwdriver and got a front end lifting throttle response and a nice smooth wot with a hint of burble to make sure it was a tad on the rich side to start
> was as happy as a mainah in a field full of blueberries ! LOL
> then i noticed copiouse amounts of bar oil being sprayed ALL over the place !!
> i knew it had a stripped out bar nut but didnt pull the inner plate until after this problem..
> and here is what i found ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I "think" i may have that side but again,,is it worth the effort ?? or maybe it is a 144 i have for parts ??
> besides that it is only missing the brake flag..
> where is Jerry when you need him ??
> so they day has kind been like ,,,,'
> I NEED MY MEDICATION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Well that is a sorry sight, that cracked side will need replacing, and a brake flag so that may just make it a parts saw. Too bad , they are a nice old saw, I have fixed up dozens of them but not run them much my self. The 113, 116 and 120 varients were my personal faves of the SD saws.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 028 was designed many years ago when saws of that era were made to cut with low end torque, they never were intended to compete with modern higher revving saws. That said they can be ported up to gain an extra 1,000+ rpm and they can cut a lot faster than when stock with a properly sharpened chain.The upper transfer work is the secret to getting these older saws to cut much faster. They were built like a tank to last a lifetime or more if run under the right conditions and maintenence. I have modded many 028`s and did cylinder swaps on them also and have seen first hand how they respond to mods.
> Send me all your 028`s, they are fine Stihls and highly prized by their owners around here.



AND how far do you blend the upper transfers toward the intake ? close to the ring pin ends ? and how deep ??
do you raise the uppers when dropping the jug ??
raise exhaust to compensate ?
lower or flatten the bottom of the intake too ?


----------



## tbone75

I will just send Ron a silver one to put together! LOL That one has everything he needs to get it going! Better than splitting the case!
I don't need it for nothing! Only got it because it was silver for parts,that I don't need either! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> AND how far do you blend the upper transfers toward the intake ? close to the ring pin ends ? and how deep ??
> do you raise the uppers when dropping the jug ??
> raise exhaust to compensate ?
> lower or flatten the bottom of the intake too ?



Details,.details..details....LOL 
Yes,..angled upwards deep as the rest of the transfer cavity, opens 116 deg down from TDC.
Yes
Yes, and a bit more.
Blend lower trans down to cylinder base.
Drop the intake port the amount you drop the cylinder then another 15 thou.
Open the piston windows and widen the intake and exhaust port as wide as the piston skirt allow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will just send Ron a silver one to put together! LOL That one has everything he needs to get it going! Better than splitting the case!
> I don't need it for nothing! Only got it because it was silver for parts,that I don't need either! LOL



That would be the better choice, less parts and work required.
The only 112 I have now is my Silver model but it stays in its box...LOL


----------



## tbone75

The 350 Husky tried to give me some trouble.Kept loading up idling,couldn't adjust it out? Pulled the top of the carb off,yep! Needle lever was a little to high! LOL Runs and cuts great now! But its ugly,used a 346 top and clutch cover.LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be the better choice, less parts and work required.
> The only 112 I have now is my Silver model but it stays in its box...LOL



I want one like that! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The 350 Husky tried to give me some trouble.Kept loading up idling,couldn't adjust it out? Pulled the top of the carb off,yep! Needle lever was a little to high! LOL Runs and cuts great now! But its ugly,used a 346 top and clutch cover.LOL



They is always ugly...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They is always ugly...LOL



:msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I want one like that! LOL



Not too many of them around, I know of mine and one other NIB Silver 112. Likely a few of them still out there.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey !!! You got enough there to make this silver one run!



Hey !! i got enuf here to make YOUR silver one run !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! i got enuf here to make YOUR silver one run !!!



Good, send John the orange one or John can send you the silver one and problem solved,.....or will it....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! i got enuf here to make YOUR silver one run !!!



I got 3 now! You get to do it!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will just send Ron a silver one to put together! LOL That one has everything he needs to get it going! Better than splitting the case!
> I don't need it for nothing! Only got it because it was silver for parts,that I don't need either! LOL



I can have a tracking number to ohigher tomorrow morning before YOU get out of bed !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I can have a tracking number to ohigher tomorrow morning before YOU get out of bed !! LOL !!



I wouldn't bet on that! LOL I will send this sucker air mail!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron !! We can send them to Jerry! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ron I don't need that saw! I don't need 3 silver 112 Dolmars! LOL 2 is just fine.So you should have 2 also!


----------



## tbone75

Are there any other silver Dolmars?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am flying over you guys tomorrow morning,...can I drop bits of Huskies out the windows..LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am flying over you guys tomorrow morning,...can I drop bits of Huskies out the windows..LOL



Hell yes you can! They wont break! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am flying over you guys tomorrow morning,...can I drop bits of Huskies out the windows..LOL



You better yell at us any time you can!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hell yes you can! They wont break! LOL



You can track them down by following the smell...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers! Everyone went to bed on me! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bunch of slackers! Everyone went to bed on me! :msp_thumbdn:



Soon but not yet, constantly answering eMails, had 83 so far this evening coming in to me from SF and Burning Man crew.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Bunch of slackers! Everyone went to bed on me! :msp_thumbdn:



Better on you than with you....

Hey John.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Better on you than with you....
> 
> Hey John.



The OL is in bed and here I sit playing on the puter? :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The OL is in bed and here I sit playing on the puter? :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:



Somthin wrong with that there....LOL

I am off for tonight, see ya when I get a chance.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Somthin wrong with that there....LOL
> 
> I am off for tonight, see ya when I get a chance.



Have fun Jerry!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jerry. 

Enjoy....... I was gonna say your BM. 








But I thought better of it , and didn't say it. 

Did I ?


----------



## tbone75

Hows Rob tonight?


----------



## AU_K2500

evening fellas.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hows Rob tonight?



My parent got good medical results. So I took them for a ride in the country. 

Planning the truck. It will be a LONG build. 

Reading a book by Shackleton. Listen to the thunderstorm. 

Thinking about a gun build. 

You??


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> evening fellas.



Hey Mark!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> My parent got good medical results. So I took them for a ride in the country.
> 
> Planning the truck. It will be a LONG build.
> 
> Reading a book by Shackleton. Listen to the thunderstorm.
> 
> Thinking about a gun build.
> 
> You??



Buying more Eekos :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange: Bought 4 little top handle 3400s in the last 2 days! 
I seem to be able to sell them fast! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> evening fellas.



Evening Mark


----------



## tbone75

Whats the gun going to be? :msp_smile:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellers!


----------



## AU_K2500

Man. You guys are talkative! Got the Carb kit coming for the pioneer....hopefully will have a stihl TS350 coming soon!


----------



## tbone75

Hey there is the saw mill midget! :hmm3grin2orange:
Hi Jacob


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Man. You guys are talkative! Got the Carb kit coming for the pioneer....hopefully will have a stihl TS350 coming soon!



Me too!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Whats the gun going to be? :msp_smile:



A little walking around bolt gun. A CZ 527 converted to a quarter bore. Smaller and better built than the Daly/Remington mini Mauser. Its a Micro Mauser. 

That and a 41 mag on a 3-screw 357 Ruger.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Hey there is the saw mill midget! :hmm3grin2orange:
> Hi Jacob



Hey John, hows things going in OH?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Me too!



Another one!?


----------



## tbone75

I must be very yacky ! Almost 20,000 post in a year and a half! :msp_confused:
99% BS :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Another one!?



No....The one your getting! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I must be very yacky ! Almost 20,000 post in a year and a half! :msp_confused:
> 99% BS :hmm3grin2orange:



I concur:yoyo:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey John, hows things going in OH?



Neck deep in saws,trying to work my way out! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> A little walking around bolt gun. A CZ 527 converted to a quarter bore. Smaller and better built than the Daly/Remington mini Mauser. Its a Micro Mauser.
> 
> That and a 41 mag on a 3-screw 357 Ruger.



:msp_drool::drool:

I like the sound of that rifle! Had a mini in 223 that I should have kept! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I concur:yoyo:



Hey !.....Who asked you? SLACKER ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Neck deep in saws,trying to work my way out! LOL


 Dont tell me I gotta make a trip over there to help ya? Some of your wifes cooking will do for pay!!! 

Im getting to be the same way.. I gotta start working on them. 
Got in bed with the local Stihl dealer guy, I bought a bunch of parts off of him. Any saws he sees thats blown up or the people want to sell he's sending to me! 
John, remember the saw you sent me that I ported and painted stihl colors, then got stolen. I found another one. (The same model) I gotta find a piston for it though, gonna make a "poopin pro#2"


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jacob. Glad to meet ya. Spent a few very good years on the other coast of Mosurri. In Pickering.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> :msp_drool::drool:
> 
> I like the sound of that rifle! Had a mini in 223 that I should have kept! :bang:



Mini -14?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Hey !.....Who asked you? SLACKER ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I am to...my internet has been down since Sunday. Got to deal with some foreign gentlemen over the phone for most of my evening fixing it, going from one non-English speaking support tech to another. :bang: I guess you can say I am an Indian fighter now.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jacob. Glad to meet ya. Spent a few very good years on the other coast of Mosurri. In Pickering.



Hey Rob. 
Guess we really havent met? 
Im 17, I like chainsaws, and I got a woman with big boobies. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Mini -14?



Mini Mauser from interarms I think? Bought a barreled action when I had the FFL.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Rob.
> Guess we really havent met?
> Im 17, I like chainsaws, and I got a woman with big boobies. :hmm3grin2orange:



You forgot the mill! DUH !
And if Rob aint careful you go visit him! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I am to...my internet has been down since Sunday. Got to deal with some foreign gentlemen over the phone for most of my evening fixing it, going from one non-English speaking support tech to another. :bang: I guess you can say I am an Indian fighter now.



Shop done yet?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You forgot the mill! DUH !
> And if Rob aint careful you go visit him! :msp_scared:



Visit him?? Whats he got?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> I am to...my internet has been down since Sunday. Got to deal with some foreign gentlemen over the phone for most of my evening fixing it, going from one non-English speaking support tech to another. :bang: I guess you can say I am an Indian fighter now.



Hey Jim!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dont tell me I gotta make a trip over there to help ya? Some of your wifes cooking will do for pay!!!
> 
> Im getting to be the same way.. I gotta start working on them.
> Got in bed with the local Stihl dealer guy, I bought a bunch of parts off of him. Any saws he sees thats blown up or the people want to sell he's sending to me!
> John, remember the saw you sent me that I ported and painted stihl colors, then got stolen. I found another one. (The same model) I gotta find a piston for it though, gonna make a "poopin pro#2"



Don't forget your friends! Just fired up that 290 I got from you today!


----------



## Stihl 041S

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Rob.
> Guess we really havent met?
> Im 17, I like chainsaws, and I got a woman with big boobies. :hmm3grin2orange:



Well that ain't hatefull is it???


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Rob.
> Guess we really havent met?
> Im 17, I like chainsaws, and I got a woman with big boobies. :hmm3grin2orange:



Whatever you do....don't ask for proof. None of us want to go through that chit again.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Don't forget your friends! Just fired up that 290 I got from you today!


  That saw was in nice shape was it not? :msp_biggrin:



Stihl 041S said:


> Well that ain't hatefull is it???


 I dont think so? 


I got a 272 husky... that I have fallen in love with... 
Ported my 064, its a sweet runner now!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Visit him?? Whats he got?



Aint telling! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Mini Mauser from interarms I think? Bought a barreled action when I had the FFL.



That is the same one Remington sold for a while. 

This one is even smaller. The biggest round is 7.62x39

The one you have were in 22-250!! KEWL.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That saw was in nice shape was it not? :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> I dont think so?
> 
> 
> I got a 272 husky... that I have fallen in love with...
> Ported my 064, its a sweet runner now!



I put a pic on yesterday!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Whatever you do....don't ask for proof. None of us want to go through that chit again.



AAA dang! I lost the pictures!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Aint telling! :msp_rolleyes:


 



tbone75 said:


> I put a pic on yesterday!



Ill have to go search it up.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Aint telling! :msp_rolleyes:



You can't. 

NOBODY talks about "The Incedent"


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That is the same one Remington sold for a while.
> 
> This one is even smaller. The biggest round is 7.62x39
> 
> The one you have were in 22-250!! KEWL.



I hope to find one again some day?


----------



## Stihl 041S

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That saw was in nice shape was it not? :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> I dont think so?
> 
> 
> I got a 272 husky... that I have fallen in love with...
> Ported my 064, its a sweet runner now!



I got an 064 .........somewhere........ I bought at a Carlisle car show. 

Looking for an early 066 top end for it. But that is WAY out there. Haven't even wore out the original top end.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Stihl 041S said:


> I got an 064 .........somewhere........ I bought at a Carlisle car show.
> 
> Looking for an early 066 top end for it. But that is WAY out there. Haven't even wore out the original top end.



This is my first 64, it is a sweet running saw. I think the 272, my 46, and my 64 are gonna be my work saws


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I got an 064 .........somewhere........ I bought at a Carlisle car show.
> 
> Looking for an early 066 top end for it. But that is WAY out there. Haven't even wore out the original top end.



Got one of them Jerry did all up for me! That is one very fun saw!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I hope to find one again some day?



Charles Daly/Interarms Mini Mark X/Remington 799 

Made by Zastava 

The CZ has a hammer forged barrel. 

Came in carbine/Mannlicher/left hand and all kinds of stocks. All I've heard of were great shooters. 

But UGLY hang down magazine. The 3 round is better.....but one of my builds will be a box style.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I got an 064 .........somewhere........ I bought at a Carlisle car show.
> 
> Looking for an early 066 top end for it. But that is WAY out there. Haven't even wore out the original top end.



Not likely you will! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Charles Daly/Interarms Mini Mark X/Remington 799
> 
> Made by Zastava
> 
> The CZ has a hammer forged barrel.
> 
> Came in carbine/Mannlicher/left hand and all kinds of stocks. All I've heard of were great shooters.
> 
> But UGLY hang down magazine. The 3 round is better.....but one of my builds will be a box style.



It was the CZ with internal mag. Real nice little gun! Thin I put a Bell and Carson stock on it. Pillar bedded it.


----------



## tbone75

Hard to remember? I have went through more guns than saws! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Not likely you will! :biggrinbounce2:



Yeah I know. I go for the lightest shortest barred saw that I will work. 

I got a top handle Echo with an 8 " bar. For dam faces it is THE ticket. 












Right....this from a man who isn't sure how many over 100cc saws he has........sad isn't it. 

Let me count.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> It was the CZ with internal mag. Real nice little gun! Thin I put a Bell and Carson stock on it. Pillar bedded it.



I've only seen the CZ 527 with external mags. You GOT to send pictures. 










You did take pictures right??????


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hard to remember? I have went through more guns than saws! LOL



Ditto. Lot of single actions.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Eight


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I've only seen the CZ 527 with external mags. You GOT to send pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did take pictures right??????



:msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

I know right where it is! LOL Tried to buy it a dozen times over the years! He won't budge!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Love working on single actions.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Love working on single actions.



I don't have one? I should! LOL
G9ot a old colt 1895 double action that needs a new spring put in it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I don't have one? I should! LOL
> G9ot a old colt 1895 double action that needs a new spring put in it.



That's why I like Single Actions. Simple and rugged. 

That's what I did in Missori for 3 years.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam John. Is it something we said?? 

If so we better write it down. 

Could come in handy some day.


----------



## Stihl 041S

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That saw was in nice shape was it not? :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> I dont think so?
> 
> 
> I got a 272 husky... that I have fallen in love with...
> Ported my 064, its a sweet runner now!





You forgot the Conte G!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam John. Is it something we said??
> 
> If so we better write it down.
> 
> Could come in handy some day.



They usually leave about this time. LOL Not real nite owls LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You forgot the Conte G!!!!!



He may have sold it?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> He may have sold it?



Never!!! Its still here, just a shelf queen.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> He may have sold it?



Just said his needed a friend. In a Contra thread. In chainsaws


----------



## Stihl 041S

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Never!!! Its still here, just a shelf queen.



WHAT????? Shelf queen??????

That's like having guns you don't shoot or a wife of 5 years that is still a virgin!!!!!

The boy needs help!!!!

They are tools!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Lunch time!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Lunch time!!!!



Lunch? LOL Bed time I think? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Lunch? LOL Bed time I think? LOL



Take care of yourself Ol Buddy....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Time for bed. Somebody help the masses.......


----------



## dancan

Back in from trampoline lessons , where are all the ZZZslackerz and not ?


----------



## roncoinc

I dont like little laptops,but i are on one now 
my desktop decideed to go on holiday this mornin.

Get out the screw gun and rip er apart !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Beeeeeeeep,beep,,beep,beep, noise indicates video,could be lose card,fried card,dead fan on the cards cpu..fan plug could have come loose ?
time to clean off the kitchen counter and have at it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dont like little laptops,but i are on one now
> my desktop decideed to go on holiday this mornin.
> 
> Get out the screw gun and rip er apart !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beeeeeeeep,beep,,beep,beep, noise indicates video,could be lose card,fried card,dead fan on the cards cpu..fan plug could have come loose ?
> time to clean off the kitchen counter and have at it



That the monster thing you built?


----------



## Stihl 041S

John&Ron. The usual suspects. 

Had to make wake up calls. 

Back to sleep. Rained last night. Lots!! You can hear the corn sigh. 

Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## tbone75

Good morning ! Short night ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Will be a short night. Got to get up early.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John&Ron. The usual suspects.
> 
> Had to make wake up calls.
> 
> Back to sleep. Rained last night. Lots!! You can hear the corn sigh.
> 
> Zzzzzzzzz



Nite Rob . LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nite Rob . LOL



Night dear. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Night dear. LOL



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Had to call my local pill pusher for a appt. today. LOL Got me in at 1:30 today? Didn't expect that!
About out of pain pills! That would not be good!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That the monster thing you built?



Yes,,, 
happen to have another PCIE card but i dont know how much memory on it,will give it a try !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yes,,,
> happen to have another PCIE card but i dont know how much memory on it,will give it a try !



It aint a saw part,so I have no idea what that is? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got up early to go catch Husky parts! Had my net ready! Jerry lied to us! Never found one Husky part! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Not sure what I will tear into today? Thinking maybe the Eeko 360T or the other 350 Husky?


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!
Put a longer rope in the 372 this mornin, what a difference that made
And put one in the 268 no help still an sob to start!
Talk to one of the guys at the local saw shop about the chain for the pullon it's the correct one 3/8 low pro


----------



## dancan

The server must be tied into Ron's 'puter 
Here's the message I got .


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> I still got that nice 330 needs to be put together
> 
> Sorry to hear the drought down there has affected the food supply so bad you have to kill rat's to eat
> the closest relative to " rattus norvegicus" the common norway rat is our grey squerell.
> I think WE should start a STICKY to help a fellow member out in need of food !!!
> i got a saw i can donate !! we can get these people some REAL meat to eat !!...
> we can raffle off saws and parts and pieces and donate food stamps and get em some gravy mix to go with real food so they dont have to shoot rodents to survive !!!
> I will start by sending some boxes of Mac and cheese,,sure digger will like that and Marc can gnaw on the rat bones ??
> if WE dont help them out they will end up cruising the roads at night looking for road kill,,,pulling the sthink sacs out of skunks next for something to eat
> making possum pie and such
> is this something we can do ??
> Marc,,how about some emergency cash for hamburger helper ??



Don't knock squirrel gravy 'til you've tried it. Goooooood stuff. I'm not too high on possum or groundhog, but I have some neighbors that think they're tasty. Mac and cheese would work, that goes good with anything! If it will make you feel better I'll get some rabbit, too.



ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Rob.
> Guess we really havent met?
> Im 17, I like chainsaws, and I got a woman with big boobies. :hmm3grin2orange:



This is where someone would normally ask for pictures (of the woman), but I've noticed NO ONE has done that. Hmmmm???????


----------



## roncoinc

I was back up and running while the server was STIHL down


----------



## dancan

Hey DD , don't you remember , JayCub had issues when it comes to posting pics .......................


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey DD , don't you remember , JayCub had issues when it comes to posting pics .......................



He likes to pose in the mirror ! :msp_scared:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> He likes to pose in the mirror ! :msp_scared:



John why did you have to bring that up? I had almost forgotten about that! Now I'm gonna nightmares for the next week!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John why did you have to bring that up? I had almost forgotten about that! Now I'm gonna nightmares for the next week!!!!!!



Sorry! Had to warn Rob ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Back from the Dr. Need to go get a bucket for all my pills! :msp_scared:


----------



## sefh3

Send me a Stihl project you have and use the bucket for the pills. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Stihl 041S said:


> WHAT????? Shelf queen??????
> 
> That's like having guns you don't shoot or a wife of 5 years that is still a virgin!!!!!
> 
> The boy needs help!!!!
> 
> They are tools!!



Shes just so darn pretty! I need to get a bettet.chain for it before I do much! 







dancan said:


> Hey DD , don't you remember , JayCub had issues when it comes to posting pics .......................



Im awesome at posting pictures! You guys domt know what "awesome" is hahaha








tbone75 said:


> Back from the Dr. Need to go get a bucket for all my pills! :msp_scared:


 I gotta go friday to the docs. Been having some problems lately.
Hopefully they give me news I want to hear! 


Working on building a sawyers cab today. The fact that I have no energy isnt helping at all!!


----------



## little possum

tbone75 said:


> Hard to remember? I have went through more guns than saws! LOL



I have a serious problem of not letting the guns go. But pretty picky with what I pick up. But I have a bunch that dont get shot enough. Fixin to restock a MN hex receiver. IDK why.. haha


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> I have a serious problem of not letting the guns go. But pretty picky with what I pick up. But I have a bunch that dont get shot enough. Fixin to restock a MN hex receiver. IDK why.. haha



MN hex receiver ?? Ya got me......I gotta know!!!!!

I'm going for scones. I want an answer when I ger back. 

When was the first Husky stainless barrel made?????

Any one for a REALLY good scone???????

Hurry up and make up your mind. I leave in 5 minutes?


----------



## little possum

Mosin Nagant 1912(maybe, CRS) pretty old and the stock is falling apart. Looking at one of Boyds thumbhole in pepper laminate?





Kinda like that but much less flashy. That one was rebarrelled as well. I know you an buy a new gun and shoot better groups. But.. Thats the fun of messing with them right?


----------



## AU_K2500

Crap....I just realized I forgot to call cliff


----------



## roncoinc

The third and last 028Wb is done,,finished,,i meen down to tuned in wood and sitting with fuel and oil ready to cut..
tagged and bagged !
this os the one was missing air filter and prescence lever and it's black cover and a b&c.
well,,after the other one failed miserably due to a leaking seal i took parts off that and some parts Ed B. sent me and finished this one.
same b&c as i tested the 028 super with it still didnt come close or have the power and yes it sucks for that size saw..stock.

going to have to check and see how much trouble seal replacement is on these before i consider doing the failed one.

so here it is complete and hopefully going away soon,have somebody supposed to come by friday.









hot and sticky,time to take Dancanduck for a dip in the pool


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Crap....I just realized I forgot to call cliff



HOW COULD YOU FORGET??????

YOU BA$TARD????

Off with your head. 

Didn't think of Russian. MN. Round and hex. Huh......


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Crap....I just realized I forgot to call cliff



From last week?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Seen on cliffs facebook that his son just turned 18... He must be busy trying to keep him in line. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Thought I had a good 44mm jug for this 350 Husky.NOT ! LOL Didn't think the one off it would clean up? Scored 90% around inside! Surprise !!! Cleaned up nice and easy! Now to get a piston.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Back from the Dr. Need to go get a bucket for all my pills! :msp_scared:



just line em up like this and swaller some out a each !!


----------



## roncoinc

Found this site today,,seems related but no chainsaws and bunch of members who,,,well,,you will recognoze them anyway..

GreensForum.com - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Found this site today,,seems related but no chainsaws and bunch of members who,,,well,,you will recognoze them anyway..
> 
> GreensForum.com - Powered by vBulletin



Think that is a sister site for lawn mowers?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> just line em up like this and swaller some out a each !!



Looks about the same here! LOL
Dang stuff cost me enough every month! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

Seen another saw I want! :hmm3grin2orange: 
Poulan 330 ! Got 3300 but the 330 one is better I think?

Got leaf blower #2 today! One more on the way! Got this one sold already! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> From last week?



Yeah....I need to remember this weekend.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Yeah....I need to remember this weekend.



He had a bunch of project saws?????


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks about the same here! LOL
> Dang stuff cost me enough every month! :msp_mad:



All mine free  thank you all very much !!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Yeah....I need to remember this weekend.



I reminded you !!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> He had a bunch of project saws?????



i know!!!! thats why i cant keep forgetting....guess i could call on a week day?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> i know!!!! thats why i cant keep forgetting....guess i could call on a week day?



Sure,wouldn't know why not? I ask him about a couple of them a while back? Never got an answer? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Looks about the same here! LOL
> Dang stuff cost me enough every month! :msp_mad:



Geez John , you should have said sumthin' ! Let me go through my junk mail because I'm sure Sally Long from the Viagra & Prescription Online Warehouse can save you lot's of money !
Oh wait , I'll just send them your email when I find their website .





:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> All mine free  thank you all very much !!



Good deal Ron!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Geez John , you should have said sumthin' ! Let me go through my junk mail because I'm sure Sally Long from the Viagra & Prescription Online Warehouse can save you lot's of money !
> Oh wait , I'll just send them your email when I find their website .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



That sure is nice of you Dan !






















Meen azz ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

I was just trying to help a friend :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good deal Ron!



Being a ward of the govt has it's perks 
and yes Dan they will give me viagra free too so if you want i can get some and send it to you ??


----------



## tbone75

There you go Dan ! Ron can stiffen you right up! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> There you go Dan ! Ron can stiffen you right up! :hmm3grin2orange:



He'a always talking about how all day long he works with wood ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He'a always talking about how all day long he works with wood ??



Must be a nite time problem? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawGarage

farrell said:


> So looked into the pullon a lil more........
> It does take 3/8 spur, bar, and chain
> So how do I tell if the chain is 3/8 or .325? The is 3/8 I checked the numbers
> So John do have that spur still?



Adam, measure between *THREE* rivets... divide by two. there's your answer  

Not sure if this has been answered yet  This thread moves WAY WAY WAY too fast for a NEW father of an ULTRA BUSY boy, who's working full time.. :bang:





roncoinc said:


> The third and last 028Wb is done,,finished,,i meen down to tuned in wood and sitting with fuel and oil ready to cut..
> tagged and bagged !
> this os the one was missing air filter and prescence lever and it's black cover and a b&c.
> well,,after the other one failed miserably due to a leaking seal i took parts off that and some parts Ed B. sent me and finished this one.
> same b&c as i tested the 028 super with it still didnt come close or have the power and yes it sucks for that size saw..stock.
> 
> going to have to check and see how much trouble seal replacement is on these before i consider doing the failed one.
> 
> so here it is complete and hopefully going away soon,have somebody supposed to come by friday.



Lookin' good Ron..seals aren't THAT bad in ANY saw.. they are MADE to be serviceable, ya know  course, SOMETIMES getting the CLUTCH off can be a chore.... :bang:

How much is it up for 'auction' for??




tbone75 said:


> Sure,wouldn't know why not? I ask him about a couple of them a while back? Never got an answer? LOL



That's cause CLIFF knows you have WAY WAY WAY *TOO MANY SAWS!!!!* and you can't even keep track!!



:hmm3grin2orange:oke:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scones were good. 

No Husky experts ? First stainless barrel?

Hi John !!!

Hi Ron !!!


----------



## dancan

Nope , no issues there but I see a business venture there , you get um , I sell um , put the $$ towards a bucket for John .


----------



## caleath

I thought my ears were burning.....you guys talking about me?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Scones were good.
> 
> No Husky experts ? First stainless barrel?
> 
> Hi John !!!
> 
> Hi Ron !!!



Hi Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

caleath said:


> I thought my ears were burning.....you guys talking about me?



No .......but we could!!!!! ;-))


----------



## roncoinc

Cliffyy ???


----------



## roncoinc

Cliff,,Mark in texass trying to get ahold of you !!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I thought my ears were burning.....you guys talking about me?



Kinda ? LOL Hoping you come off some projects saws? LOL


----------



## caleath

yeah I sent him a message with my number..havent heard from him yet. I have alot of stuff.....not stihl ya know...that I might be willing to part with. Since he is only 100 miles away.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> yeah I sent him a message with my number..havent heard from him yet. I have alot of stuff.....not stihl ya know...that I might be willing to part with. Since he is only 100 miles away.



Easy to mail them to me too! LOL Then again I may be able to trade Mark out of them later? LOL


----------



## caleath

Ok John...box of Mini macs on the way.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Ok John...box of Mini macs on the way.



You would wouldn't you! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## caleath

I sure could...or would you rather have a bunch of Huskies?


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey cliff....been meaning to call. I swear.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I sure could...or would you rather have a bunch of Huskies?



Duh!! Huskys :msp_drool:


----------



## caleath

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey cliff....been meaning to call. I swear.




Its ok...been very busy here too


----------



## AU_K2500

This weekend....I swear. Been meaning to make a trip east.


----------



## little possum

Stihl 041S said:


> Scones were good.
> 
> No Husky experts ? First stainless barrel?


 1887 
IDK, but a double in 9.3x74mmR would be ok, if you have one laying around


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> 1887
> IDK, but a double in 9.3x74mmR would be ok, if you have one laying around



Between the wars. They built Mausers. 300 in 9.3x62 with stainless barrels. 

I had never HEARD of the beasts. Friend has one he uses when he takes folks to Africa. That and a FN Mauser in 7x57. 

He knows where there is another one in a vault. We're talkin.......


----------



## SawGarage

caleath said:


> I thought my ears were burning.....you guys talking about me?



Hi Cliff! long time, no BS 

Yeah, we're *TRYING* to convince 'Mr. *BOLD FONT...*  That he needn't collect more saws... 

He's LOST his MIND to a point where he LIKES to buy hard-to-work-on clamshell top-handle saws :check:

And, it _ACTUALLY_ made him a bit sick when you asked this:


caleath said:


> I sure could...or would you rather have a bunch of Huskies?





Mark, I think you should hook up with Cliff bout a couple saws, take some naked pics of them, and fwd them along to John... as a TEASE of course... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

SawGarage said:


> Hi Cliff! long time, no BS
> 
> Yeah, we're *TRYING* to convince 'Mr. *BOLD FONT...*  That he needn't collect more saws...
> 
> He's LOST his MIND to a point where he LIKES to buy hard-to-work-on clamshell top-handle saws :check:
> 
> And, it _ACTUALLY_ made him a bit sick when you asked this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark, I think you should hook up with Cliff bout a couple saws, take some naked pics of them, and fwd them along to John... as a TEASE of course... :hmm3grin2orange:



Hard to work on top handles? Don't got none of them? LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Hard to work on top handles? Don't got none of them? LOL



I have a few Stihl's I can send down to you. They all run so I don't know if that would fit your needs.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I have a few Stihl's I can send down to you. They all run so I don't know if that would fit your needs.



I have several top handle saws! LOL


----------



## little possum

6 hours and no poasts! Slackers! Every one of ya.


----------



## dancan

Not me , I'm busy and I'll bet Ron and John are playing with their buckets .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hanging head in shame. 

I'll go to my room.


----------



## Stihl 041S

There!!!!!

I'm in my room. 

Happy??


----------



## dancan

Sorry , I didn't have any buckets left but I have a stick and an old tire you can have .


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> 1887
> IDK, but a double in 9.3x74mmR would be ok, if you have one laying around



If I had a 9.3x74 DR, I'd be sleeping with it. Shamelessly. 

Heck. Proudly!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan!!!

Night Dan!!!


----------



## dancan

Have a good night , I'm off to work lickin' stamps .


----------



## roncoinc

We had a severe storm pass thru last nite.
Lots of rain hard for a couple hours,over filled the pool and ran over the edge.
lost power and my alarm clock didnt go off,could have been late for work !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Ron, Late for work!? the folks that drive past your corner are gonna wonder what happened to you...


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Ron, Late for work!? the folks that drive past your corner are gonna wonder what happened to you...



LOL !!!!

not that right there ?? that was FUNNY !!


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys.


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!


----------



## tbone75

Have no idea what I will do today? Looks like I need to mow grass. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin all!



Hi Adam,your sprocket will get mailed out today.The OL took it with her to mail out today.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Have no idea what I will do today? Looks like I need to mow grass. :msp_thumbdn:



Could help me on the corner ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Could help me on the corner ??



Have to get me a chair ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hi Adam,your sprocket will get mailed out today.The OL took it with her to mail out today.



Thanks lil buddy!


----------



## tbone75

May just work on some J-Reds today? Ordered a new piston for the 350 yesterday.
Got to see if this 180 with fire or not? New rings and perfect looking jug,only 110 compression?


----------



## roncoinc

Adam,,i looked at a google map of orchard park and they show no river ?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Have no idea what I will do today? Looks like I need to mow grass. :msp_thumbdn:



I know something you could box up and put my name on.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Adam,,i looked at a google map of orchard park and they show no river ?



Oak orchard! It's between buffalo and rochester


----------



## tbone75

I did find a flywheel for the big Kita ! Just one more thing I know won't be the problem. Got new seals for it too! I will do that and see how it runs?


----------



## roncoinc

oops,,oak orchard


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I know something you could box up and put my name on.



I can do that. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I did find a flywheel for the big Kita ! Just one more thing I know won't be the problem. Got new seals for it too! I will do that and see how it runs?



Oh my,,got the 268 topend in a box but i could find a bigger box if you want to try a stock 6400 top end ?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Oak orchard! It's between buffalo and rochester



Got a place i can stay in syracuse but still a good drive from there.
almost that time of year


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,got the 268 topend in a box but i could find a bigger box if you want to try a stock 6400 top end ?



I have a good 6400 top end here. LOL Just hope I can get it running right with the BB one?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have a good 6400 top end here. LOL Just hope I can get it running right with the BB one?



other top end eliminate a lot of questions


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got a place i can stay in syracuse but still a good drive from there.
> almost that time of year



Fishing trip! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> other top end eliminate a lot of questions



Most likely what it needs! LOL May just buy another BB top end for it?


----------



## tbone75

Thought about putting the 6400 top end back on and just sell it?


----------



## tbone75

I would like one in Dolmar colors better. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time to go try and do something? Got to look for Dolmar 111 parts for someone? Forgot who asked? LOL
Got to order parts for this generator too! Need to get that running!
Sometime very soon I need to move chit around to start stacking wood!
Stihl waiting on my Nephew to bring my oil for the splitter!
Guess I better bet busy! LOL


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Got a place i can stay in syracuse but still a good drive from there.
> almost that time of year



Talked to my buddy the other day about it.....if we want to get into kings browns steelies late October is usually the ticket


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Talked to my buddy the other day about it.....if we want to get into kings browns steelies late October is usually the ticket



You only make one trip a year ??


----------



## tbone75

I hope Mark is sitting down? I got that TS350 packed up and ready to mail! :msp_confused:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Argggg! Shimmery timbers!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I hope Mark is sitting down? I got that TS350 packed up and ready to mail! :msp_confused:



WHEN is he NOT sitting down ????


----------



## roncoinc

Your supposed to be licking stamps and growling at customers,NOT wasting time here !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Your supposed to be licking stamps and growling at customers,NOT wasting time here !!



Meeee? 
I got some smaller husky parts ron. You want them? I got the air filter for the 28 as well. Ohhh amd some 18" husky bars that are in nice shape!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> You only make one trip a year ??



The last couple years we have kinky made one trip. But we have done two trips inthe past one in late October and another in late November


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Meeee?
> I got some smaller husky parts ron. You want them? I got the air filter for the 28 as well. Ohhh amd some 18" husky bars that are in nice shape!



I could use a 24" Husky bar or 2? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to tear the MS180 back apart :bang: Perfect looking jug must be junk? Hope I have another jug?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Got to tear the MS180 back apart :bang: Perfect looking jug must be junk? Hope I have another jug?



What's the issue with it?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I could use a 24" Husky bar or 2? LOL



I know I have a jred bar? I think I have it on something ill have to check.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> What's the issue with it?



Only getting 100-110 compression with new rings and like new piston? Jug looked just fine too?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Your supposed to be licking stamps and growling at customers,NOT wasting time here !!



But it's half passed quitting time on my half day and I have electroshock therapy at 2:00 .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> But it's half passed quitting time on my half day and I have electroshock therapy at 2:00 .



Hey we can help you with that shock therapy !!  Not to sure it will help? May take a few doses!


----------



## tbone75

I am super slug today! Haven't done chit but box up and mail out a saw! May not get nothing else done? LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I am super slug today! Haven't done chit but box up and mail out a saw! May not get nothing else done? LOL



Snagin more saws I see!!!!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Only getting 100-110 compression with new rings and like new piston? Jug looked just fine too?



I would run it for a bit. The compression might rise when the rings seat in.


----------



## Stihl 041S

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Meeee?
> I got some smaller husky parts ron. You want them? I got the air filter for the 28 as well. Ohhh amd some 18" husky bars that are in nice shape!



Baileys had some Husky 18" hardnose for $3.99.....


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I would run it for a bit. The compression might rise when the rings seat in.



Won't start. :msp_sad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ronnie Lad;
Let me know when you come through on your migration South. 

I'll meet you some where for a beer and a meal. I can charge it against my Seaweed account. 

What route you take??

Syracuse?? Near home town of Oneida.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Snagin more saws I see!!!!



 I don't have a 394 
I do now!  With a new BB top end kit.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ronnie Lad;
> Let me know when you come through on your migration South.
> 
> I'll meet you some where for a beer and a meal. I can charge it against my Seaweed account.
> 
> What route you take??



Weed account? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Weed account? :msp_sneaky:



That goes WAY back!! 

Hi John!!!!!

The sea weed was THE answer to herding lobsters from NH to PA.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That goes WAY back!!
> 
> Hi John!!!!!
> 
> The sea weed was THE answer to herding lobsters from NH to PA.



I know,just had to tease ya !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I know,just had to tease ya !



'Course Ya had to!!!!!!

It's part of the new abuse!!!!

And I didn't see it commin,!!!!!!

Must be gettin old......


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I don't have a 394
> I do now!  With a new BB top end kit.



I want one!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> 'Course Ya had to!!!!!!
> 
> It's part of the new abuse!!!!
> 
> And I didn't see it commin,!!!!!!
> 
> Must be gettin old......



Everyone gets abused in this thread!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I want one!



So did a bunch of other guys! Good thing I was a slacking slug today! I would have missed it! :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> So did a bunch of other guys! Good thing I was a slacking slug today! I would have missed it! :msp_scared:



I miss everything......


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> What's the issue with it?



The "issue" with it is it's a ,,,, " STEAL " !!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Ronnie Lad;
> Let me know when you come through on your migration South.
> 
> I'll meet you some where for a beer and a meal. I can charge it against my Seaweed account.
> 
> What route you take??
> 
> Syracuse?? Near home town of Oneida.



We will see how things progress,,,,if the "check" comes in,,and a get another car,,and i can afford it 
on my route  out there i dont go neer pen,,


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I miss everything......



You work nights!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> That goes WAY back!!
> 
> Hi John!!!!!
> 
> The sea weed was THE answer to herding lobsters from NH to PA.



Yeh !! i had to go 5 miles down to the ocean and stihl seaweed to make sure rob's buggs made it back alive !
stihl at $3.99lb  if i can scrap some empty beer cans i may get a couple


----------



## tbone75

Got me a big Husky,Stihl and Dolmar saws now! To bad only one of them run. Need someone to carry them around for me.


----------



## tbone75

The 028 didn't stay long! LOL Boxed up and ready to mail!


----------



## tbone75

My buddy is here with a load of wood! BRB


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> ....... Need someone to carry them around for me.



Ron's lookin' to raise some cash for a car and gas money .............


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron's lookin' to raise some cash for a car and gas money .............



Aint ya got stamps to lick or sumthing ??
maybe lick the edge of a knife to see if it's sharp ??


----------



## tbone75

I may be getting some hate mail for snagging that 394! LOL


----------



## dancan

I thot I wuz bein' nice cuz I no u coud git a saw goin' fer John .


----------



## roncoinc

Oh John,,,,,
poor poor John,,,,,'has to BUY saws !! 
i know he dont like yagermiester but i been saving up my bottle caps ,,like coke rewards ?
and sending them in to germany..
and look what i got in the mail today !!! :msp_biggrin:
yup,,right from mister Yaiger hisself !!










NOS Sachcs Dolmar 100 !!

So keep on wit MTdew and the sugar fix and get nuttin but a sugar buzz !!

Thank you very much mister miester


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Aint ya got stamps to lick or sumthing ??
> maybe lick the edge of a knife to see if it's sharp ??



Ooooohhhh that is MEEN ! And funny as hell! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I thot I wuz bein' nice cuz I no u coud git a saw goin' fer John .



Well,,m,aybe we aint quit used to the "nice" part yet ??
your gonna havta work on it more..
maybe wit Jerry gone and his bad influence you can improve ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh John,,,,,
> poor poor John,,,,,'has to BUY saws !!
> i know he dont like yagermiester but i been saving up my bottle caps ,,like coke rewards ?
> and sending them in to germany..
> and look what i got in the mail today !!! :msp_biggrin:
> yup,,right from mister Yaiger hisself !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS Sachcs Dolmar 100 !!
> 
> So keep on wit MTdew and the sugar fix and get nuttin but a sugar buzz !!
> 
> Thank you very much mister miester



Purdy ! :msp_drool:


----------



## tbone75

I got something from Rob today! Knife making papers,with pix ! 
This is a good one! Lots of great info!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Its your own darn fault Ronnie Lad. 

We actually bought Jägermeister when up there. 
I drink it straight. My kid wanted to try it with Redbull. 

She was under the weather during the trip and we didn't get to drink it. 

Haven't bought any in years. 

Where did I put that. 

Gonna go look........


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I got something from Rob today! Knife making papers,with pix !
> This is a good one! Lots of great info!



I got a notice in the mail , mine got detained at the border , something about dogs and they were opening the package to sea for weed .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Its your own darn fault Ronnie Lad.
> 
> We actually bought Jägermeister when up there.
> I drink it straight. My kid wanted to try it with Redbull.
> 
> She was under the weather during the trip and we didn't get to drink it.
> 
> Haven't bought any in years.
> 
> Where did I put that.
> 
> Gonna go look........



Careful with that red bull in there! You will be bouncing off walls ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I didn't think Rob had anything but Stihls! Big ones!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I got something from Rob today! Knife making papers,with pix !
> This is a good one! Lots of great info!



Let me know. There is some HT there. If you need more let me know. 
We did a LOT. From torch to high vacuum. 

Glad you liked it. Even if it is from Maine.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> WHEN is he NOT sitting down ????



i know your not talking about me......



roncoinc said:


>



do you always have 40 bucks hanging out on your bench?


----------



## farrell

John i will help you carry them big saws around!


----------



## tbone75

My wood piles are growing! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I may be getting some hate mail for snagging that 394! LOL



Tell em if they can't take a joke to get the heck out!!!!!

I wan't too far behind you on the PM for that saw. I wanted to see what the hype about Husky's ..


----------



## sefh3

John did you get the 180 running yet. 120 psi the saw should start. I've had them 170-180 run at 100 psi. 
Did you split the base and cylinder on it?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John did you get the 180 running yet. 120 psi the saw should start. I've had them 170-180 run at 100 psi.
> Did you split the base and cylinder on it?



I had it all the way tore down and reglued it.Just won't even try to fire with a little shot in the carb?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Tell em if they can't take a joke to get the heck out!!!!!
> 
> I wan't too far behind you on the PM for that saw. I wanted to see what the hype about Husky's ..



I got to look up that BB top end it has with it? No idea what size that is?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I had it all the way tore down and reglued it.Just won't even try to fire with a little shot in the carb?



Is your flywheel key sheared off?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Is your flywheel key sheared off?



Nope


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Nope



Impulse line look good?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Impulse line look good?



Yep,everything on this saw looks new! ?


----------



## dancan

You could send that 180 to Ron , he has experience on with them and needs cash for a car and gas money .


----------



## sefh3

He's our master Stihl tech.

Problem is, he won't sell it. He'll add it to his collection.


----------



## tbone75

Found 2 more 180 cylinders that look good? LOL Guess I will try again?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Tell em if they can't take a joke to get the heck out!!!!!
> 
> I wan't too far behind you on the PM for that saw. I wanted to see what the hype about Husky's ..



The hype is,,,they are inexpensive to buy,,,they last as long as the higher priced spread,,the parts cost 1/3 as much,,you can buy parts anyplace,,they are easier to work on,,and you dont have to wear flowered t-shirts,,shower shoes with socks and shorts when you run them !!
they dont have nine diff coils and flywheels for each model,,they take bars and chains easially aviable cheap that interchange with many other brands,,,...
the IPL's and parts sources are not kept a secret and you can get OEM parts CHEAP from many sources.
$10 airfilters insted of $28 air filters,,standard size chain instead of 063 x some ODD drive link number...
$16 chains insted of $30 chains..
$5 av mounts instead of $15 av mounts..
$100 top end kits instead of $200 top end kits ..
and a 50cc husky will put to SHAME any 50cc steal !! and that goes for about any size class...
i guess thats what the "hype" is about..
Husky just out does stihl on every front there is..except cost..Stihl is still the front runner in cost of upkeep and parts..


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> You could send that 180 to Ron , he has experience on with them and needs cash for a car and gas money .



You know your borderline ther fella.....
you could soon need TWO canes to get around ???


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> He's our master Stihl tech.
> 
> Problem is, he won't sell it. He'll add it to his collection.



Your getting borderline too fella.
like the idea of needing a cane like Dancant to get around ?? hhmmm,, ???


----------



## jimdad07

I would love to have a 394 in my stable:msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Found 2 more 180 cylinders that look good? LOL Guess I will try again?



WHO was it said " to big for a paperweight,,,to small for a wheal chock " ??


----------



## jimdad07

I can honestly say that I cannot stand the little Stihl homeowner saws, I have had a couple go through the shop and they seem to be pretty chitty in their build. I had a little ms170 on the bench not long ago and that was a huge PITA to break down. I do like the bigger ones for working on though, and for running.


----------



## roncoinc

Time for the PJ's in swedish orange that dont fade colors after washing and end up looking pink like a girly saw..


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Time for the PJ's in swedish orange that dont fade colors after washing and end up looking pink like a girly saw..



Good night Ron


----------



## Stihl 041S

Nighty night Ron


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John, do you have a complete 170/180 parts saw? I have a good piston... Thats it :msp_rolleyes::help:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John, do you have a complete 170/180 parts saw? I have a good piston... Thats it :msp_rolleyes::help:



I have a lot of parts for them. Thought you had one already?


----------



## tbone75

What do you have for trading Jacob? LOL I can get together enough parts to make one or 5 ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see Jim is Stihl lusting after Huskys. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> What do you have for trading Jacob? LOL I can get together enough parts to make one or 5 ! LOL



I do! But its in peices! Dozers dont like them 180's! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Didn't do chit today and I am stihl tired! May as well go to bed and try again tomorrow? LOL
You guys have a good night.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John !!



Hi Rob ! Doing any better?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I do! But its in peices! Dozers dont like them 180's! :hmm3grin2orange:



You looking for a 180 or 170? I don't have any 180 jugs to spare.I do have 170 jugs to spare. LOL And plenty of parts to make one.
So you have a piston and that is it?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You looking for a 180 or 170? I don't have any 180 jugs to spare.I do have 170 jugs to spare. LOL And plenty of parts to make one.
> So you have a piston and that is it?



I think its a 170. Ill have to check for sure. 
Yep! A piston and carb, and clutch cover, and I think I got the tanks.


----------



## tbone75

You find me something you want to trade? I will dig out parts tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

Jacob, what are you doing for work these days? I am so far behind on here I have missed most of what's been going on this summer.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I think its a 170. Ill have to check for sure.
> Yep! A piston and carb, and clutch cover, and I think I got the tanks.



OK I will dig out the rest. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sorry guys but I got to lay down! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Jacob, what are you doing for work these days? I am so far behind on here I have missed most of what's been going on this summer.


 Working at the family sawmill. And working some nights at Wendy's. 
and my saws.. well I try to find time for them 



tbone75 said:


> OK I will dig out the rest. LOL



OK! 
What parts you need?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hi Rob ! Doing any better?



I got friends without legs that never #####. Swore I wouldn't either.

Back hurts. Blaa blaa blaa. not complaining. Just sayin. 

Fine. Have a Good night. 

NIGHT JOHN !!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam quiet.


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Rob...


Night Rob.


----------



## Stihl 041S

au_k2500 said:


> hey rob...
> 
> 
> Night rob.



night marc!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!


----------



## tbone75

Seems to be a lot of post missing from this morning?


----------



## sefh3

I know they had a server upgrade last night. Looks like most of the post are gone.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I know they had a server upgrade last night. Looks like most of the post are gone.



Looks like about 5hrs worth missing here?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Working at the family sawmill. And working some nights at Wendy's.
> and my saws.. well I try to find time for them
> 
> 
> 
> OK!
> What parts you need?



24"-28" Husky bars. 046 parts,026 parts,maybe some 372 Husky parts,350 Husky parts,346 Husky parts,Echo 3000-3400 parts,Echo 360T parts,Dolmar 143 Parts,About anything Dolmar,could be more? LOL chains of all sizes


----------



## farrell

Did the trimming around the house
Fired up the 372 one pull from cold amazing! and cut down and cut up an 8" quakie
Lots of weed whacking and other yard work to do this weekend


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Did the trimming around the house
> Fired up the 372 one pull from cold amazing! and cut down and cut up an 8" quakie
> Lots of weed whacking and other yard work to do this weekend



Yep,need to mow grass here. YUK ! :msp_razz:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yep,need to mow grass here. YUK ! :msp_razz:



Did that yesterday!


----------



## farrell

Where is everbody? Bunch of slackers!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Just picked a matter..

18.5 oz !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Just picked a matter..
> 
> 18.5 oz !!



MONSTER MATTERS !!!!!!





Hey Ron


----------



## tbone75

Been playing with the 180,it runs! LOL Started to tear it down and noticed the fuel line was twisted!!! How the f$#@ did that happen? So put it back together.Gave it shot in the carb and it fired right off! DUH ! :bang: Ran it a while to see what it would do.So far so good? Got to head to the PO now,then check the compression again. Then out to eat at Long Horn Steak House :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Been playing with the 180,it runs! LOL Started to tear it down and noticed the fuel line was twisted!!! How the f$#@ did that happen? So put it back together.Gave it shot in the carb and it fired right off! DUH ! :bang: Ran it a while to see what it would do.So far so good? Got to head to the PO now,then check the compression again. Then out to eat at Long Horn Steak House :msp_thumbsup:



As you seen, my hints where simple hints. I find 90% of the time it's simple.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> As you seen, my hints where simple hints. I find 90% of the time it's simple.



And you were simple hinting to the right guy !! LOL !!


----------



## sefh3

How many saws did you sell today, Ron?


----------



## farrell

Picked up a brush blade for the Stihl wacker
Question on this do I need to adjust the carb for the blade being lighter in weight? Had a blade for it before seems like it speeds up a couple grand with the blade over the plastic head


----------



## tbone75

Time to go feed my face! May even have a beer? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> How many saws did you sell today, Ron?



NONE !!! 

had one axhole offer me $100 for that pristine 028 super !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NONE !!!
> 
> had one axhole offer me $100 for that pristine 028 super !!



That sucks!


----------



## roncoinc

However,,today i DID find a good use for my resident canadian 










he will probly leave when the pool freezes over,,,,,,,,,,i hope !!


----------



## roncoinc

WAIT !!!!!!! 

i better get back to the pool before DCD drinks all my beer !! :msp_mad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That sucks!



With BOTH lips!!


----------



## roncoinc

Rob !!! better start driving !!! .

eight miles from me 

Olde Home Day, Oyster Festival Saturday | SeacoastOnline.com


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Rob !!! better start driving !!! .
> 
> eight miles from me
> 
> Olde Home Day, Oyster Festival Saturday | SeacoastOnline.com



Darn job......

That whole food/shelter thing. Maybe next year.....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> WAIT !!!!!!!
> 
> i better get back to the pool before DCD drinks all my beer !! :msp_mad:



DCD was cruizin' for the wimen !

You had a yard sale on a weekday ?


----------



## AU_K2500

going to get Chinese this evening. Its date night. Ive got a new Steal on the way...well, new to me anyway! lol. 

going to work on the Pioneer in the morning. pretty sure ive got everything I need, fuel line, starter rope, carb kit, and repaired the air cleaner cover, little JB weld, a file, some sand paper, and a dab of black paint. 

Oh, and start the 45...been meaning to do that.


----------



## tbone75

Finally home from eating!  Ate way way to much! I had Rainbow Trout  Very good stuff!
Now I got to go unpack a box of saws! Oops dude just dropped it off before I had to leave!


----------



## roncoinc

Had a guy standing with $225 in his hand wanting to see the ms290,,, wouldnt start !! i hate steals !!

he got the really nice 028 super for $200,will prob never see another that nice,,,like i care !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Had a guy standing with $225 in his hand wanting to see the ms290,,, wouldnt start !! i hate steals !!
> 
> he got the really nice 028 super for $200,will prob never see another that nice,,,like i care !! LOL !!



Least you sold one!


----------



## dancan

I sent the carb from my Shiney red brick to go for a swim in a USC and I had one of my customers give me 4 laptops , I swapped the mother board out in one so the ugly one is now parts and loaded OS's on 3 , now I have 3 dual core Toshibas up and running


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Had a guy standing with $225 in his hand wanting to see the ms290,,, wouldnt start !! i hate steals !!
> 
> he got the really nice 028 super for $200,will prob never see another that nice,,,like i care !! LOL !!



Send the 290 to John , he'll untwist that fuel line for you .


----------



## tbone75

Saw mess of the day! LOL 346 and 372,needing a little work LOL And a couple parts for the 372.Clutch cover and brake handle. Plus new pistons for both I hope is all?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I sent the carb from my Shiney red brick to go for a swim in a USC and I had one of my customers give me 4 laptops , I swapped the mother board out in one so the ugly one is now parts and loaded OS's on 3 , now I have 3 dual core Toshibas up and running



I am stihl looking for a lap top! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The little MS180 tagged and bagged like Ron says! LOL Stihl got to check the compression? Sure runs good now!


----------



## dancan

I'd trade for sumthin' but the shipping would suck the good out of the deal :msp_sad:


----------



## dancan

That little 180 looks new , maybe Ron could start that one .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'd trade for sumthin' but the shipping would suck the good out of the deal :msp_sad:



Yep! You need to move closer! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That little 180 looks new , maybe Ron could start that one .



It is very close to new.From the looks of the old piston it was straight gassed. I even painted the bar. LOL


----------



## sefh3

Just got in from mowing the lawn. 3rd time this year. 

Ron, a 290 that won't start...never heard of that. Did it have fuel? That's the only way I know of a Stihl not starting......

DId you replace the fuel line? They areknown to crack.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Yep! You need to move closer! LOL



I'd only move if I can take the Atlantic coast with me :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> It is very close to new.From the looks of the old piston it was straight gassed. I even painted the bar. LOL



Did you untwist the fuel line and replace it with a new one?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'd only move if I can take the Atlantic coast with me :msp_rolleyes:



Can't say as I blame you! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Lots of slackers tonight!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Did you untwist the fuel line and replace it with a new one?



At least I didn't get it all the way tore down! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Did you untwist the fuel line and replace it with a new one?



Just untwisted it.


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure aint saying much?


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go look for 372 parts?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You guys sure aint saying much?



Nothing to say tonight. Meds to blame?








HI JOHN!!!!


----------



## Jim Timber

My straight gassed 51/55bb was at least half a turn rich when I ran it today for the first time in wood. That also explains why it flooded so easily last night. Couldn't have been pulling more than 9k out of wood, and really came to life leaning it out. I got it singing in the cut, then fattened it up for break-in. It's cutting strong. So far, I think she'll do real nice. 

Today it took 2 pulls choked to get a pop cold, and two more to fire up. For having ran less than 30 seconds from rebuild, and carb being out of whack - she might be a single pull starter once broken in.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Off to bed. Night all


----------



## Eccentric

Stihl 041S said:


> Off to bed. Night all



You go to bed at 5AM? It's only 2AM here. I work swings, and this is just about bedtime for Mr Wizard. One more sippa brown liquor on my Friday night first...


----------



## tbone75

Good morning slackers!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl no slackers? :msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

Slacker checkin' in .


----------



## roncoinc

Yawnnnnnn,,,,,,,


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Slacker checkin' in .



Yep! HalfDayDan is a slacker today! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

I want to be a slacker too! :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I sent the carb from my Shiney red brick to go for a swim in a USC and I had one of my customers give me 4 laptops , I swapped the mother board out in one so the ugly one is now parts and loaded OS's on 3 , now I have 3 dual core Toshibas up and running



If you need win7 let me know.


----------



## tbone75

Had a message yesterday when I got back from eating.Some guy said he heard I worked on boat motors? LOL I have never done anything to a boat motor but scrap one! LOL
Right before I left one of my friends brought his neighbor over with 2 whackers and 2 push mowers he thought I would fix? :bang: I will have to get a pic of this junk!


----------



## roncoinc

I put an ad om CL for the chainsaw yardsale fri,,he said he would take the day off from work and buy all that was left over,running or not,parts etc...
i dont know WTH he thinks i got here but ,,,


" hi,please let me know what doesn’t sell tomorrow,I would be interested in buying all saws that are left over!Even if you have parts or saws that don’t run. 1-603-585-xxxx shayne you can call me tonight if you want, maybe we can work out a deal for all.would be willing to pick up first thing in morning!!let me know asap so I can take tomorrow off from work, shayne. "


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I put an ad om CL for the chainsaw yardsale fri,,he said he would take the day off from work and buy all that was left over,running or not,parts etc...
> i dont know WTH he thinks i got here but ,,,
> 
> 
> " hi,please let me know what doesn’t sell tomorrow,I would be interested in buying all saws that are left over!Even if you have parts or saws that don’t run. 1-603-585-xxxx shayne you can call me tonight if you want, maybe we can work out a deal for all.would be willing to pick up first thing in morning!!let me know asap so I can take tomorrow off from work, shayne. "



Bet he thinks he will get it all for next to nothing? LOL


----------



## tbone75

You call him yet? LOL Better tell him to rob a bank before he gets there!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You call him yet? LOL Better tell him to rob a bank before he gets there!



Emailed him.
told him he could have the six left over for $1100


----------



## dancan

If you have a clean version of 7 that doesn't need validation for testing purposes of course I'd be interested :msp_smile: , so far the only thing that the wife and daughter use that won't work on Linux is netflix because they use MS Silverlight for drm


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> If you have a clean version of 7 that doesn't need validation for testing purposes of course I'd be interested :msp_smile: , so far the only thing that the wife and daughter use that won't work on Linux is netflix because they use MS Silverlight for drm



All activated.
12 versions to choose from.
pm me.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Yawnnnnnn,,,,,,,



+1.

I wish you guys would be quiet. Some of us are stihl trying to sleep...


----------



## dancan

Ron , you want me to pm you a copy of the starting procedure from the Stihl owners manual ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas... gonna get my farm saw running today. Maybe start the 45
Pack up the 455 for its trip to Ohio. Oh, and call cliff


----------



## dancan

Hey ! Don't forget to call Cliff before John does LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas... gonna get my farm saw running today. Maybe start the 45
> Pack up the 455 for its trip to Ohio. Oh, and call cliff



Call Cliff !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ahh doctors was horrible yesterday! Have to go back in for an MRI


----------



## dancan

If you want some excitement , sneak a piece of metal in with you and see if you can pull it off the magnet .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Hey ! Don't forget to call Cliff before John does LOL





roncoinc said:


> Call Cliff !!



thanks for the help fellas...


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> thanks for the help fellas...



Hey Mark !




Call Cliff !


Today !


----------



## tbone75

I don't want any more saws!


































For a while. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

i will i will

Itll be interesting....depending on the amount of stuff his willing to get rid of, It will depend on cash flow, and more than anything, the ol 99 camry's carrying capacity.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I don't want any more saws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a while. LOL



You Liar !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You Liar !



Read the fine print. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I don't want any more saws!
> For a while. LOL



I'm trying to get rid of more of mine..
didnt hear back from the CL guy wanting all my yard sale saws !


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> i will i will
> 
> Itll be interesting....depending on the amount of stuff his willing to get rid of, It will depend on cash flow, and more than anything, the ol 99 camry's carrying capacity.



Wow,,you got a new car


----------



## tbone75

The kid I have been buying wood from brought the 3300 back I traded him.Said something was wrong with it. I picked it up,almost fell apart! He broke 3 of 4 AV mounts in it!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm trying to get rid of more of mine..
> didnt hear back from the CL guy wanting all my yard sale saws !



About time for me to get rid of some of mine! There are a few I just wont get to now! Just have to many better ones! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wow,,you got a new car



Got that darn Vette out!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Read the fine print. LOL



I was talking about the fine print .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The kid I have been buying wood from brought the 3300 back I traded him.Said something was wrong with it. I picked it up,almost fell apart! He broke 3 of 4 AV mounts in it!



And i bet i know how he did it too..

Tell him next time he gets the bar pinched the saw is NOT a log roller !!

check the chain DL's out when your looking.


----------



## AU_K2500

new car? Well i mean it aint old. but thats not the problem....the problem is its not a truck or SUV....you can only stuff so much stuff in a sedan.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And i bet i know how he did it too..
> 
> Tell him next time he gets the bar pinched the saw is NOT a log roller !!
> 
> check the chain DL's out when your looking.



I am sure that is what happen! Now I got to find a set of AV mounts for it? I have a spare intake boot if I need it too?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> new car? Well i mean it aint old. but thats not the problem....the problem is its not a truck or SUV....you can only stuff so much stuff in a sedan.



I could loan you one if you hadn't moved to BFE ! LOL Got 3 trucks and a SUV. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

the 45 fired right up with a shot down the carb. gotta go put the chain tensioner on there, and wrap it up! 

rebuilt the carb for the pioneer, going shooting this afternoon with my buddy that got a job out here, ill be taking my mosin, ruger 6 shot, and my inherited charter arms .32 undercover. (My grandmother was one Bada$$ little woman!)


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I could loan you one if you hadn't moved to BFE ! LOL Got 3 trucks and a SUV. LOL



any of em full size? if you were willing to sell for the right price, might be the motivation i need to get out to Ohio...maybe help you start that new storage shed.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> any of em full size? if you were willing to sell for the right price, might be the motivation i need to get out to Ohio...maybe help you start that new storage shed.



One of them,Ferd F150 4x4 5 liter 5 speed 200,000 miles on it little rust,big dent in the bed side. LOL Stihl runs good.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> One of them,Ferd F150 4x4 5 liter 5 speed 200,000 miles on it little rust,big dent in the bed side. LOL Stihl runs good.



hmm, 5 speed! what year? would you be willing to sell it?


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady was just here! 5 boxes of goodies!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hmm, 5 speed! what year? would you be willing to sell it?



96 I think? Sure 1700


----------



## tbone75

Looks like I will put a 350 Husky together today! Got my new piston! And the new carb for generator !


----------



## tbone75

Got 2 boxes of Eeko parts saws,J-Red parts and another back pack leaf blower!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> 96 I think? Sure 1700



hmm, you think it can make it 1,100 miles back to dallas?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hmm, you think it can make it 1,100 miles back to dallas?



Sure it would. Has cruse,tilt,dual tanks and the AC works great! LOL Its white. Has a 3 year old hitch on it and alum. tool box too.


----------



## tbone75

I bet you could find a rust free one down there? This has a little on it.


----------



## tbone75

Another problem if its like Ohio down there.They have to be inspected before they will do the title? If its from out of state.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> new car? Well i mean it aint old. but thats not the problem....the problem is its not a truck or SUV....you can only stuff so much stuff in a sedan.



You got to be creative. 
Had to get my 75 Superglide to the port in Germany. Lots of snow. 
Put it in a Datsun B210 4 door.......

Handled like a PIG......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Eccentric said:


> You go to bed at 5AM? It's only 2AM here. I work swings, and this is just about bedtime for Mr Wizard. One more sippa brown liquor on my Friday night first...



3x12 hrs, 3:30pm to 4:00 am on weekends. An hour home. 

Morning all.....


----------



## roncoinc

Went and put a deposit on a car.
guy had a nice barn..
found these in it


----------



## little possum

Your kidding right Ron? I really wanna run one of those 111S'!

Hope everybody has a good weekend. Finally in the shop cleanin up. So far got the new blades on the swisher, cleaned up, 2 saws packed up, tank and front clip pulled off the 2130 to reinstall the weight rack(again) Fuel pump replacement on a Chevy later. Gettin my tow rope spliced hopefully.. ADHD for sure


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Went and put a deposit on a car.
> guy had a nice barn..
> found these in it



Just wait till them J-Red fans on here see that! :msp_w00t:
Would that happen to be a 350 or 445 Husky? May even be a 346? LOL Need a complete motor for a 445 !


----------



## tbone75

Got this 350 Husky all put back together but the muffler.Its cooling in the oven. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Went and put a deposit on a car.
> guy had a nice barn..
> found these in it



Damn. I want one of those 111Ss. Got a NOS top end waiting. 

The way my luck runs........who wants it in my will. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Your kidding right Ron? I really wanna run one of those 111S'!
> 
> Hope everybody has a good weekend. Finally in the shop cleanin up. So far got the new blades on the swisher, cleaned up, 2 saws packed up, tank and front clip pulled off the 2130 to reinstall the weight rack(again) Fuel pump replacement on a Chevy later. Gettin my tow rope spliced hopefully.. ADHD for sure





My main cohort in crime has one he is porting. 

Maybe I can get it to a GTG so you can run it. 

He used to race against an 111S. He's wanted one since the 80s. 
He's got one now. 

See you at a GTG!!


----------



## dancan

i think Robin and Lee would be burning rubber to Ron's house if they weren't on islands .


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> i think Robin and Lee would be burning rubber to Ron's house if they weren't on islands .



Or having a stroke ..................In a row boat to get to Ron's :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> i think Robin and Lee would be burning rubber to Ron's house if they weren't on islands .



Ron is such a tease.........


----------



## tbone75

350 is done! If it runs? LOL Looks close to new!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 350 is done! If it runs? LOL Looks close to new!



Nice work John!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Nice work John!!!



Thanks Rob ! Didn't even clean it up!
Got the 2150 tore apart on the bench now.Should get it back together today too? It aint very purdy! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> 350 is done! If it runs? LOL Looks close to new!



Is that the one with the p/c I sent a few weeks back?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Is that the one with the p/c I sent a few weeks back?



:hmm3grin2orange: Nope! Getting ready to use the jug off it for this 2150!


----------



## diggers_dad

Hey John, 

Do you have an 80 cc Jonsered yet? I'm not positive, but I think this is a model 80.


----------



## tbone75

Nope don't have one of them! LOL Looks like it would clean up OK.


----------



## Stihl 041S

diggers_dad said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Do you have an 80 cc Jonsered yet? I'm not positive, but I think this is a model 80.



Ya gotta love Silvertops!!!


----------



## tbone75

It does look good! Bet that sucker is heavy too! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Now where did that darn Marc go? Just stopped by to tease me! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Now where did that darn Marc go? Just stopped by to tease me! :msp_sneaky:



I'm supposed to be working so I can only check in when things are slow. It's not too busy right now, but it can pick up around here any minute.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I'm supposed to be working so I can only check in when things are slow. It's not too busy right now, but it can pick up around here any minute.



OK ! "Suppose" to be working. LOL


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> I don't want any more saws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a while. LOL



Its been a while,aint it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I am a true saw whore-der ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Its been a while,aint it? LOL



Yeah, about 8 hours...:jester:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I am a true saw whore! :msp_w00t:



Fixed it for ya


----------



## dancan

..................................................................................................Call Cliff...................................................................


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Yeah, about 8 hours...:jester:



Not to bad for me!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Fixed it for ya



Thanks Mark :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

I am going to go put this 2150 together. I can say I did 2 saws today!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Not to bad for me!



Who are you talking about and who are you trying to kid ???


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 350 is done! If it runs? LOL Looks close to new!



You in a cadet club or sumthin ??


why not a 346 top end on that thang ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Tried to call cliff....said the number was disconnected...I sent him another pm.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey !!!
i got a saw done today too !!
well,a small one anyway 
Tnx to yagymiester who sent me this one..
it needed a coil.took it out of a project 102 i had and it runs now and cuts..
bagged and tagged ! 
Dolmar 100,33cc..


----------



## roncoinc

So now i'm left with a project 102 needing crank sealsa and a coil..

prob put it in the sawap thread..

saw is complete except for the coil and b&c..


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> So now i'm left with a project 102 needing crank sealsa and a coil..
> 
> prob put it in the sawap thread..
> 
> saw is complete except for the coil and b&c..



You baiting John with that pic ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Thanks for saving a saws life Ron !!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So now i'm left with a project 102 needing crank sealsa and a coil..
> 
> prob put it in the sawap thread..
> 
> saw is complete except for the coil and b&c..



I might have a coil out of a 111 if that would work? And one in a 112 !


----------



## tbone75

2150 all done!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You in a cadet club or sumthin ??
> 
> 
> why not a 346 top end on that thang ??



Oregon bars I got for 6 bucks each! LOL That was my last one!

Just going to sell it,no need in putting more money in it.25 bucks for a piston and done! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Didn't clean the 2150 up real good.Wasn't worth all that effort! LOL Most likely let my X-BIL have it.
OL is cleaning in the basement ! I was sitting in the shop trying to put that saw together,she keeps yelling at! You want this or what is this! 30 min. job took 2 hrs. LOL
I may be moving chit tomorrow? Got to clean out the spot for wood! I start the winter off with a cord or so inside.But right now its full of saws! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks for saving a saws life Ron !!!!



More than a saw,a gift,AND it's a dolmar !!


----------



## tbone75

So what saw is next on the list? To many to choose from! LOL


----------



## dancan

Rolling Rock beer from St.Louis :msp_thumbdn:
4.5% Of foam and nothingness , at least it didn't leave a bad aftertaste .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Rolling Rock beer from St.Louis :msp_thumbdn:
> 4.5% Of foam and nothingness , at least it didn't leave a bad aftertaste .



Never liked that chit!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Never liked that chit!



What kind of chit you like??????


Hi John!!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

hey Rob, Hey john....Hey ron. 

and all you other "northerners"


----------



## Stihl 041S

au_k2500 said:


> hey rob, hey john....hey ron.
> 
> And all you other "northerners"





hey mark!!!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Second rainstorm in a row this evening. Sat on the porch and watched it roll in.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Second rainstorm in a row this evening. Sat on the porch and watched it roll in.



I remember doing that in the 50s. Those storms would roll across the plains. 

Haven't been in Texas in years. Visited my FIL family in Levelland. Near Lubbock.


----------



## AU_K2500

Its something else. Didn't get the husky packed or the pioneer cleaned and back together....there's always tomorrow.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Its something else. Didn't get the husky packed or the pioneer cleaned and back together....there's always tomorrow.



Hey Mark!!!!!

It is tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night all.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> What kind of chit you like??????
> 
> 
> Hi John!!!!!!



Killians !


----------



## tbone75

Good morning fellers.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Killians !



I'll drink one for ya Monday. 

Back to bed......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll drink one for ya Monday.
> 
> Back to bed......



2 would be OK with me! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

( yaaawwwnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, )


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ( yaaawwwnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, )



Yep.................Me too ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yep.................Me too ! LOL



Could you type a little quieter.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Could you type a little quieter.....



Hows this? LOL


----------



## dancan

Sorry I'm late , had to fix a leak under the kitchen sink .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sorry I'm late , had to take a leak under the kitchen sink .



:msp_ohmy: ????


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sorry I'm late , had to fix a leak under the kitchen sink .



Wet the bed again? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

So what are you guys doing today?
Dan make any spoons lately?
Ron going to go play with DCD?
Rob is sleeping! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I need to find a set of AV mounts for a 3300 Poolin? They seem to be NLA


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> So what are you guys doing today?
> Dan make any spoons lately?
> Ron going to go play with DCD?
> Rob is sleeping! LOL



Sunday ,,,the day local CW station has call in flea market.
sit here for hours dialing the phone trying to get on and sell a couple saws..
IF you can get on always get a lot of responses and sell a saw.

WOKQ - New England's Best Country

to listen live.
yopu wouldnt believe some of the stuff comes up for sale ! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I need to find a set of AV mounts for a 3300 Poolin? They seem to be NLA



What else fits ?
is that a normal home owner model ?
got a link to part ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sunday ,,,the day local CW station has call in flea market.
> sit here for hours dialing the phone trying to get on and sell a couple saws..
> IF you can get on always get a lot of responses and sell a saw.
> 
> WOKQ - New England's Best Country
> 
> to listen live.
> yopu wouldnt believe some of the stuff comes up for sale ! LOL !!



You get that Steel to start?
Hope you sell them all! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What else fits ?
> is that a normal home owner model ?
> got a link to part ?



Old poolin,mag case.Not sure if anything else fits?
I looked up the IPL on jackssmallengine
part# 530042080 is all I got. Need 2 of them and 1- #530069384


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You get that Steel to start?
> Hope you sell them all! LOL



Yestday it started on SECOND pull !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yestday it started on SECOND pull !!



Dang that thing don't want to leave! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I found the left front AV on fleabay,but not the 2 for the right side.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Old poolin,mag case.Not sure if anything else fits?
> I looked up the IPL on jackssmallengine
> part# 530042080 is all I got. Need 2 of them and 1- #530069384



Thats the one with the split air filter cover.
also came in crapsman colors.
thik all those kinds prob fit.
take a plug in the rubber like a stihl ??
stihl ?? hhhmmm...


----------



## dancan

Yes , I had a pipe spring a leak under the sink but with the wife's help it's all fixed :msp_smile: I didn't bark out any orders so there was no conflicts LOL
I've got a couple of new spoons done and I think I'll make a Kuksa today .
I did learn yesterday that grinding off the mushroomed metal off of an axe head with a belt grinder is not a smart idea while wearing a plastic cast .


----------



## roncoinc

Poulan Chainsaw AV Buffer Mount 285 305 2700 2800 3300


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats the one with the split air filter cover.
> also came in crapsman colors.
> thik all those kinds prob fit.
> take a plug in the rubber like a stihl ??
> stihl ?? hhhmmm...



That be the one.This one is crapsman. LOL
Not sure about stihl ones? Think there smaller?


----------



## roncoinc

Poulan Craftsman Chainsaw 3.3 2700 2800 3000 3300 AV Mount

wich one of those you need ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Poulan Chainsaw AV Buffer Mount 285 305 2700 2800 3300



That is them! Thanks Ron !  
Never seen that place before?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Poulan Craftsman Chainsaw 3.3 2700 2800 3000 3300 AV Mount
> 
> wich one of those you need ?



Need 2 just like that one!


----------



## tbone75

530027393 Poulan Chain Saw Isolator Mount -Left 530027238 3300 PP285 PP305 PP335 | eBay

Need one like this.


----------



## roncoinc

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...ilterPart=&pop=flush&prst=0&shdPart=530042080


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Poulan Craftsman Chainsaw 3.3 2700 2800 3000 3300 AV Mount
> 
> wich one of those you need ?



Don't need that one. Its the only one left. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 530027393 Poulan Chain Saw Isolator Mount -Left 530027238 3300 PP285 PP305 PP335 | eBay
> 
> Need one like this.



http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...ilterPart=&pop=flush&prst=0&shdPart=530027393

be brand new too


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't need that one. Its the only one left. LOL



When sears says . "in stock" qty 1
that meens they have them in stock but the price is for ONE.


----------



## tbone75

Dang slug net! Takes forever for a page to load!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dang slug net! Takes forever for a page to load!



I think i would rather get brand new parts from sears for the same price as used parts from the other places ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...ilterPart=&pop=flush&prst=0&shdPart=530027393
> 
> be brand new too



Be the best for this kid! LOL I gave him HELL about it!


----------



## dancan

Geez , I was going to listen to Ron brag up how good his Steel was on the radio ......but I can't


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think i would rather get brand new parts from sears for the same price as used parts from the other places ..



Yep! I never think about sears?????? Better start!!


----------



## tbone75

I will go order them mounts right now!

Thanks Ron!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Geez , I was going to listen to Ron brag up how good his Steel was on the radio ......but I can't



Why cant you listen ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will go order them mounts right now!
> 
> Thanks Ron!



You can even use the phone ! quicker


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas. headed into Dallas for sunday school and church...be back round 12:30, then I gotta help the OL write a cover letter for a new job shes applying for. Then work on the Pioneer a little, then cooking some pork chops up on the grill.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Why cant you listen ??



I'd have to find a proxy server because it won't stream to a Canadian IP .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You can even use the phone ! quicker



Got all new ones ordered! 56.14 for that old turd! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Walk time! Pill just aint working?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got all new ones ordered! 56.14 for that old turd! LOL



How many at $5 each ??


----------



## roncoinc

Dan,,i gave em hell for not streaming to canada


----------



## dancan

Thanks Ron !
They're probably stihl scratching their heads sayin' "WTF , Canadians ???"


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How many at $5 each ??



Got one extra mount for my 3300,plus all the plastic inserts and chain catcher.Shipping and tax !


----------



## tbone75

Time to go do something? See if the 350 and 2150 will run in a little while? 
May clean in the basement some.Maybe I can make some room? :msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

I see that Ron's chumming the waters ''Out There'' with that old J'red .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I see that Ron's chumming the waters ''Out There'' with that old J'red .



Hey,,gotta give the minions something to think about 
i offered the guy $500 as it sat.
then he told me there was no price on it.


----------



## roncoinc

the other day after setting up my thre generators i went back to the last one that gave me a problem,hard startting,had BAD gas/ethenol mix.
wouldnt start again without a shot down the carb.
draining everything clean and pull the tank and clean the carb again.
in process of putting electric start on it,no more pooling


----------



## farrell

afternoon all!
cut and burned brush yesterday and this morning. the brush blade for the stihl is awesome!
cut the other quakie down and burnt some of the tops
put the spur (thanks john) in the pullon and put it back together. started but as with most of these they are pos and i hate them and it wont start today
takin the family to the county fair later this afternoon!


----------



## tbone75

I am cleaning the basement! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## farrell

anybody know if the carbs on the poulan 2000 have different settings than usual?
gonna try a new plug
rebuilt the carb and put fresh fuel in it
fuel line looks good fuel gettin to the carb and no air bubbles
ran good yesterday after i got it started!


----------



## farrell

why? can anyone tell me why?
why are these freakin poulan's such a pita!?
played with carb settings again fired and running
have to blow the cob webs out?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> anybody know if the carbs on the poulan 2000 have different settings than usual?
> gonna try a new plug
> rebuilt the carb and put fresh fuel in it
> fuel line looks good fuel gettin to the carb and no air bubbles
> ran good yesterday after i got it started!



Where is Ron? LOL He knows!
If I remember right? Leave it a bit lean before you put the cover back on?It changes once it back on there.The cover acts a little like a choke.


----------



## tbone75

This basement cleaning sucks! One truck load dumped,working on the second one! About there already! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Where is Ron? LOL He knows!
> If I remember right? Leave it a bit lean before you put the cover back on?It changes once it back on there.The cover acts a little like a choke.



yep noticed that! seems to be running good now!?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> yep noticed that! seems to be running good now!?



Hope it keeps going! I like them little saws! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hope it keeps going! I like them little saws! LOL



i hate these little saws!


----------



## dancan

@^@$^@^@^OO*^&$## Windoze ! Must have been written by Hosekavarna engineerz , I need to buy more ram so it will run smooth :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of slackers again! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

Slakerz ! He!! no , I put the sharps away , drank all ny ber an drinkin te wifs colerz LUL listnen to acda on utub wile iyin up wuts left a de appy pilz


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ron! I sold a chainsaw for you!!!!!  
Theres a thread in the chainsaaw thread thats like "antique chainsaw identification" hes looking for a craftsman 1200 or whatever. If i remember right, you had one sitting under your shelf.. Pm me if you need the link.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Slakerz ! He!! no , I put the sharps away , drank all ny ber an drinkin te wifs colerz LUL listnen to acda on utub wile iyin up wuts left a de appy pilz



Drunk again!  I think I get it? You drank all the beer and ate all the apple pie?


----------



## dancan

Hey ! Now SRV iz playin' !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey ! Now SRV iz playin' !



Stevie Ray ! Like him! Well did. LOL


----------



## dancan

Oh Man Duane Allman an Boz Scaggs !

[video=youtube_share;oTFvAvsHC_Y]http://youtu.be/oTFvAvsHC_Y[/video]


----------



## dancan

Sorry John , no Boz n Duane fur you .


----------



## dancan

An I got no af day or terapy tamraow . :msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> @^@$^@^@^OO*^&$## Windoze ! Must have been written by Hosekavarna engineerz , I need to buy more ram so it will run smooth :msp_mad:



quityer#####in and buy mor ram !
whatcha need ?? may have some ??


----------



## tbone75

My shop is a MESS ! Had to move everything from outside in to clean! LOL Yep that is all boxes of saws!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My shop is a MESS ! Had to move everything from outside in to clean! LOL Yep that is all boxes of saws!



PPhhhttphh...that aint nithin...


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Dan !! 


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/NU0MF8pwktg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tbone75

Playing with the camera LOL Saws everywhere!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> PPhhhttphh...that aint nithin...



It is when I need to find something! Have no idea where its at now!


----------



## dancan

Jahn , nice bunch of sawz but werz the mess ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Jahn , nice bunch of sawz but werz the mess ?



In the shop! Can just barely get in there! To find anything I got to move 40 boxes of saws!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey ! Now SRV iz playin' !



SRV!!! One year for my birthday my Lil Kid sent me a CD of his last concert. 

Last song? "Sweeet Home Chicago""

SRV, Buddy Guy, SRVs Big Brother, Eric Clapton and Robert Cray. 

We were there. One sad morning the next day.


----------



## dancan

Daum ! I got terapy tamara :msp_mad:

Jahn ! 
YouTube - Johnny Winter - YouTube
T-Bone Shuffle 

But you can't watch it :jester:


----------



## dancan

I watched SRV when he played here , what a showman !


----------



## tbone75

Could be a long rough nite! All this moving chit! But got to do it?


----------



## dancan

Double up on the McHappy pills :msp_smile: ....................Or send some spares to me , I'm getting low :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Double up on the McHappy pills :msp_smile: ....................Or send some spares to me , I'm getting low :msp_mad:



Can't do either one! They don't give enough !


----------



## dancan

The cat ate um ! That's what you tell um .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Double up on the McHappy pills :msp_smile: ....................Or send some spares to me , I'm getting low :msp_mad:



With the pain from the back today I forgot. 

One every four hours.........or four every hour.......


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Playing with the camera LOL Saws everywhere!



Take that diaper off that husky or is he still potty training?


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> With the pain from the back today I forgot.
> 
> One every four hours.........or four every hour.......



Great ! That's what you tell um...... Send me some spares :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> My shop is a MESS ! Had to move everything from outside in to clean! LOL Yep that is all boxes of saws!



I'll take the forth box on the left for $25, John????


----------



## sefh3

Just came home from the National Tractor Pulls in Bowling Green, OH. Man I wished I had a few hundred thousands of dollars to play with those big boys. My son and dad went today and just me and my dad yesterday. Spent close to 16 hours down there. What a great time.


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Just came home ................ Man I wished I had a few hundred thousands of dollars to play......... What a great time.




A couple of hundred thou to play with ......I'd buy Jahnn some extra McHappy pills so he could have a great time :msp_smile:


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Just came home from the National Tractor Pulls in Bowling Green, OH. Man I wished I had a few hundred thousands of dollars to play with those big boys. My son and dad went today and just me and my dad yesterday. Spent close to 16 hours down there. What a great time.



Was "Hot Dam" a twin Allison there? A friends wife drives it.


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> A couple of hundred thou to play with ......I'd buy Jahnn some extra McHappy pills so he could have a great time :msp_smile:



I would really love to see some of these guys bank accounts. $500,000 in just the hauler and trailer to get the tractor around. That doesn't even include the 10 motors nor the rest of the tractor.


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> Was "Hot Dam" a twin Allison there? A friends wife drives it.



I didn't see that tractor.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> I would really love to see some of these guys bank accounts. $500,000 in just the hauler and trailer to get the tractor around. That doesn't even include the 10 motors nor the rest of the tractor.



CUBIC MONEY!!!!!!

The Allisons were cheap in the late 50s. 

Race ready $235,000........

I only watch.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I'll take the forth box on the left for $25, John????



Nah. LOL


----------



## dancan

35$$??


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Take that diaper off that husky or is he still potty training?



A lot more Stihls with diapers than Huskys!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 35$$??



Nope


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Playing with the camera LOL Saws everywhere!



Hmmmmm..........

Mom doesn't need that money for meds......

Leaving for your place now John ........


----------



## tbone75

I don't even know what is in that box? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hmmmmm..........
> 
> Mom doesn't need that money for meds......
> 
> Leaving for your place now John ........



A couple more that didn't make the pic. LOL


----------



## little possum

John and Rob. Can either of you direct me to some articles on accurizing/bedding a stock.. Need to do some research. Also has anybody ever refinished a laminated stock? 

Gunshow drained my funds today, so time for research cause its free


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> A couple more that didn't make the pic. LOL



MUST




RESIST







TEMTATION!!!!!!














na. I can't. 









Resist that is......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> MUST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEMTATION!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> na. I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resist that is......



You only missed the 2 other 064 parts piles. LOL


----------



## tbone75

May be a couple in them boxes you would like Rob? 044,046,3 or 4-143 Dolmars,372 Husky,ect ??? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> John and Rob. Can either of you direct me to some articles on accurizing/bedding a stock.. Need to do some research. Also has anybody ever refinished a laminated stock?
> 
> Gunshow drained my funds today, so time for research cause its free



Precision Shooting Magazine. THE BEST

Guy dropped his rifle out of a second story window. 

Then shot and hit.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Precision Shooting Magazine. THE BEST
> 
> Guy dropped his rifle out of a second story window.
> 
> Then shot and hit.



Yes that is the place!! I have a couple of there tools!


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> John and Rob. Can either of you direct me to some articles on accurizing/bedding a stock.. Need to do some research. Also has anybody ever refinished a laminated stock?
> 
> Gunshow drained my funds today, so time for research cause its free



Air , that's free..........................Other than that even free stuff costs $$


----------



## tbone75

Rob you must be about in the same shape as me! That back has been beating you up too it sounds like!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bed in two steps. Front then back. Titanium Devcon. No other. Tape on the bottom of the recoil lug to be taken off later so no upward pressure on the recoil lug. 

That is all I remember from the article

PS magazine is the only no BS gun mag I know of.


----------



## tbone75

Got my second load setting there stihl.Just didn't feel like dumping it tonight! LOL If I am able I will start in another corner tomorrow. Got to make room for shelves some where down there? LOL


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> CUBIC MONEY!!!!!!
> 
> The Allisons were cheap in the late 50s.
> 
> Race ready $235,000........
> 
> I only watch.



Yep me too. Watching is fun and cheap. 
Running one is fun but not cheap.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Bed in two steps. Front then back. Titanium Devcon. No other. Tape on the bottom of the recoil lug to be taken off later so no upward pressure on the recoil lug.
> 
> That is all I remember from the article
> 
> PS magazine is the only no BS gun mag I know of.



I always used that stuff from Brownells.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Got my second load setting there stihl.Just didn't feel like dumping it tonight! LOL If I am able I will start in another corner tomorrow. Got to make room for shelves some where down there? LOL



Can't wait for those pictures. We need the place to smell good.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Playing with the camera LOL Saws everywhere!



Hey john. Hypothetically, what would it take for you to sell that mint 041AV W/ the bow


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I always used that stuff from Brownells.



That stuff works. It was one of PS article of THE BEST way to do it. No holds barred. Benchrest style.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Can't wait for those pictures. We need the place to smell good.



Right now the Stihls out number the Huskys! Sold to many Huskys! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john. Hypothetically, what would it take for you to sell that mint 041AV W/ the bow



Hey I called DIBBS!!!! n









Let me go edit an old post. Be right back.......


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john. Hypothetically, what would it take for you to sell that mint 041AV W/ the bow



No idea? Don't want to sell it! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> No idea? Don't want to sell it! LOL



You drive a hard bargain.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That stuff works. It was one of PS article of THE BEST way to do it. No holds barred. Benchrest style.



Got a bench gun here.It hasn't been out of its case in a long time? 220Swift Ackly Imp. LOL Forget what the action and barrel are? May have to dig it out and look?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You drive a hard bargain.....



It just looks to good sitting there with that Poulan bow saw. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> It just looks to good sitting there with that Poulan bow saw. LOL



...."sitting" thats the problem. Lol I just miss the way it sounded...first saw I worked on and got running. Good looking saw. That's the original stihl bar too


----------



## tbone75

I see Jerry is checking in on us! Hope hes having fun!


----------



## dancan

Doesn't Ron have an 041 that he loves to hate ?


----------



## diggers_dad

*tbone75 officially sucks!*

Well, John and I have traded a number of saws since we joined AS. Up to now things were going pretty good. I have sent him a few cherries and he has sent me a few ... pits. One of my latest acquisitions (big word for a Hillbilly) was a barn find Jred 80. I made the deal to sell it to John before I checked the saw and even added some 026 parts to make it extra good for him. BAD idea. No, actually the bad idea was when I checked the Jred before I boxed it. I should NOT have checked it.

Big, fat, blue spark. Nice for such an old saw. Let's check the comp... Crap...this thing must have something wrong with it...can't pull it over. Ohhhhh...my back. Dang it! Now I'm pizzed. 5 pulls. Gauge must be bad. 

Reset...5 more pulls. CRAP! This is not right. Check gauge, reset, 5 pulls. :bang::bang::bang: *220 lbs cold!* All three reading were within a couple of pounds of each other. 

John - you, my friend, officially SUCK!

Hope you like the saw!:msp_sneaky:

dd


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Doesn't Ron have an 041 that he loves to hate ?



Only reason I like this 041 is the bow on it. LOL If it didn't I would want it. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey slacckerz, guess who!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Well, John and I have traded a number of saws since we joined AS. Up to now things were going pretty good. I have sent him a few cherries and he has sent me a few ... pits. One of my latest acquisitions (big word for a Hillbilly) was a barn find Jred 80. I made the deal to sell it to John before I checked the saw and even added some 026 parts to make it extra good for him. BAD idea. No, actually the bad idea was when I checked the Jred before I boxed it. I should NOT have checked it.
> 
> Big, fat, blue spark. Nice for such an old saw. Let's check the comp... Crap...this thing must have something wrong with it...can't pull it over. Ohhhhh...my back. Dang it! Now I'm pizzed. 5 pulls. Gauge must be bad.
> 
> Reset...5 more pulls. CRAP! This is not right. Check gauge, reset, 5 pulls. :bang::bang::bang: *220 lbs cold!* All three reading were within a couple of pounds of each other.
> 
> John - you, my friend, officially SUCK!
> 
> Hope you like the saw!:msp_sneaky:
> 
> dd



Your right Marc! Should have never checked it!! LOL May not be easy,but I will start it! LOL Thanks Marc!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey slacckerz, guess who!



Bout time you AS slacker!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I see Jerry is checking in on us! Hope hes having fun!



First chance I have had to check up on youse fellers....LOL
I am having some fun now but even more is coming soon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bout time you AS slacker!



I been right some busy, no time left in the days for gabbing.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey slacckerz, guess who!



How is Burning Man projects?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I been right some busy, no time left in the days for gabbing.



Getting everything ready to go?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> How is Burning Man projects?



Still on schedule, rounding up materials and got some good helpers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Getting everything ready to go?



Sent one truck off already with a full load, will have another two loaded by the 23 and then pull up stakes from here and relocate to the desert.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sent one truck off already with a full load, will have another two loaded by the 23 and then pull up stakes from here and relocate to the desert.



Should be a great time! Stihl looking for it on the boob tube? Can't find anything about it so far?


----------



## tbone75

Got to lay down this beat up crippled up old body down! LOL
You guys have a good one!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got to lay down this beat up crippled up old body down! LOL
> You guys have a good one!



Nite Johnboy....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night John. .......


----------



## caleath

Slackers


----------



## diggers_dad

Hey Cliff! Nice to see you're still around now and then.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All....back from the island....Hey Cliffy I see you down there!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Dayum...looks like I gotts 44 pages of catch up reading to do!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Dayum...looks like I gotts 44 pages of catch up reading to do!!!![/
> 
> There will be a pop quiz later.......


----------



## Jim Timber

Wife thinks the new saws are "cute in a retro sort of way." I think I'm gonna keep her.


----------



## Cantdog

Shhhhheeeesshhhh?.....Don't any you ZZZZZlackers get up in the morning anymore??? Looks like everyone's got a case of Stihlitis....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Shhhhheeeesshhhh?.....Don't any you ZZZZZlackers get up in the morning anymore??? Looks like everyone's got a case of Stihlitis....



Yup. Some of us are here. And the Stihl thing......yup again. 

Get caught upon your reading??

Won't ask about the island........

Couldn't be anything but......


----------



## roncoinc

Mornin Robin.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> mornin robin.




oooooohhhhhh!!!!!!!!

B. U. R. N. !!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Ron !!!!!!

Night Ron !!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Mornin Robin.




Well it was...until...now...:msp_sad:


----------



## Cantdog

Caught up on 20 pages so far......not much of note...'cept the part where Ron was tryin' to send Dan some "Funny" blue pills to help him grow a third........naw..... I ain't gonna say it....... LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

OK I'll bite Ron......what's the deal with the 111S.....is it yours??........or are you just teasing me on my first day back???


----------



## dancan

Sorry I'm late , I just came in from my exercise routine on the trampoline .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> OK I'll bite Ron......what's the deal with the 111S.....is it yours??........or are you just teasing me on my first day back???



Dont you recognize whose steps it's sitting on ??


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,the tank liner or whatever is failing and keeps clogging the fuel filter.
any solution ??


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> You got to be creative.
> Had to get my 75 Superglide to the port in Germany. Lots of snow.
> Put it in a Datsun B210 4 door.......
> 
> Handled like a PIG......




HaHaHa!! Those B(eat) 210's all handled that way..even sitting Stihl.....LOL!! 

Speakin of bikes in cars...met this guy from Jersey down at Daytona one yr.......Had a 12 over Sportster hardtail chopper in an an old Pontiac Safari station wagon.....just cut a slot in the roof for the handle bars, tank, headlight and sissy bar to stick out and rolled her right in...front wheel right in the seat beside him........I said it looked like a dayum cold ride from Jersey to Fla in Feb.....he said the heater was good........he said he thought we were wimpy with my 1 ton extended Dodge van with ambulance heaters/AC front and rear, with a 1959 Pan Head dresser and a stock 81 Sporty all inside and stihl had a 40" wide bed crossways behind the front buckets so one could drive and one could sleep......26 hrs all warm and toasty from here to there...LOL!! Wimpy and warm!!! Handled and rode good with that much weight too!! Gas milage?....not so much.....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,the tank liner or whatever is failing and keeps clogging the fuel filter.
> any solution ??




Yes...common problem.....send it right up here and I'll fix it for you...free!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yes...common problem.....send it right up here and I'll fix it for you...free!!!!



I dont think the owner would want to pay to ship that thing TWICE as heavy as it is !!
just nuts and bolts in the tank and shake it around ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,the tank liner or whatever is failing and keeps clogging the fuel filter.
> any solution ??



Actually that saw is probable the easiest to correctly fix that issue on. For a few yrs they coated all the pro saws tanks with a gray/green sealer, inside, over the red paint. When left with gas in the tanks for long periods of time it would fail and be a problem. All the other pro saws you would have to split the cases to completely remove all the crap.... but whereas the 111S tank is a seperate unit like the later Husky/Jred tanks you can just remove it and split just the tank and clean it up...Stihl quite a bit of work but not as bad a...say a 70E...80...90. You probably should just save yourself the headache and send up here for treatment/recovery/rehab.......ongoing care.....


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas. sure is quite in here....I see I missed Cliff again. ive been trying to get in touch with him.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I dont think the owner would want to pay to ship that thing TWICE as heavy as it is !!
> just nuts and bolts in the tank and shake it around ??



Yes...That will work for a while...but won't get all of it and will just leave a fresh edge for the gas to get under and the problem will be back pretty quickly. So it isn't yours:msp_sad::msp_sad::msp_sad:....I was already to jump in the truck and come-a-callin.....


----------



## Somesawguy

Good morning everyone. It was a cool morning here today. It's getting to be cutting weather soon. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yes...That will work for a while...but won't get all of it and will just leave a fresh edge for the gas to get under and the problem will be back pretty quickly. So it isn't yours:msp_sad::msp_sad::msp_sad:....I was already to jump in the truck and come-a-callin.....



 ,, no,not mine...
I knew i could get a good tease on you tho !!
will have to look up the IPL and see how to take it apart.unless you have some good suggestions.
just clean the goop out and leave the inside alone ?


----------



## Cantdog

Somesawguy said:


> Good morning everyone. It was a cool morning here today. It's getting to be cutting weather soon. :hmm3grin2orange:



Mornin.....yes it is...I'll be dropping 24 maples and ash the week, to start my "Wilting" process....tried to start a week or so ago but was just to hot...


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> ,, no,not mine...
> I knew i could get a good tease on you tho !!
> will have to look up the IPL and see how to take it apart.unless you have some good suggestions.
> just clean the goop out and leave the inside alone ?



Comes apart pretty easily.....oil tank, gas tank and trigger handle unbolts from the engine cases at the AVs...gas and oil lines to unhook...trigger handle unbolts from the tank assembly...tank halves unbolt from each other...clean...seal well reassemble...



#@^&%*@$ teaser!!!!


----------



## tbone75

More basement cleaning today I think? LOL Long as the pills work?


----------



## tbone75

I thought I might tease Robin a little with the 80 I just bought! But Ron out did me by a long shot! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Comes apart pretty easily.....oil tank, gas tank and trigger handle unbolts from the engine cases at the AVs...gas and oil lines to unhook...trigger handle unbolts from the tank assembly...tank halves unbolt from each other...clean...seal well reassemble...
> 
> 
> 
> #@^&%*@$ teaser!!!!




Also they show a tank gasket so you would have to knock out one of those too.....that would be the most time consuming part i expect...


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I thought I might tease Robin a little with the 80 I just bought! But Ron out did me by a long shot! LOL



LOL!!! Hard to tease me much with an 80...I have one running one and four others...two of which are to be runner yet!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!! Hard to tease me much with an 80...I have one running one and four others...two of which are to be runner yet!!



Dang I didn't see that one in your sig ! LOL At least this one sounds like it should run with very little work?


----------



## tbone75

Not much use in asking how the island was. I know it was great! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Maybe I can tease a little? Got a 394 with a BB top end on its way here! LOL
I do have to put it together!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Maybe I can tease a little? Got a 394 with a BB top end on its way here! LOL
> I do have to put it together!



How big ??

big enuf to make it 100cc ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How big ??
> 
> big enuf to make it 100cc ?



Not sure? The kit came from Baileys,haven't looked it up yet.


----------



## tbone75

See Ron I knew what to do with that 028! Traded it off on a Husky! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John, now i know how you got all that money for saws! You were in the movie buisness!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> John, now i know how you got all that money for saws! You were in the movie buisness!



Busted! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,i just talked to that saws owner.
he said to ask what it was worth and he may sell it.
you have any idea ??
then i could put it in the trading post.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Busted! :msp_scared:



Don't I wish! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,i just talked to that saws owner.
> he said to ask what it was worth and he may sell it.
> you have any idea ??
> then i could put it in the trading post.



Way to much for me ! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

I can't find a BB kit listed at Baileys? Have to look some more?


----------



## dancan

Did they make a aftermarket kit for a 394 ? A 395 kit will bolt up but you need 395 carb and stuff if I recall .
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/47042-3.htm


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Did they make a aftermarket kit for a 394 ? A 395 kit will bolt up but you need 395 carb and stuff if I recall .
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/47042-3.htm



I have no idea on it? Never did anything with one?


----------



## tbone75

May be better off to use the 394 P&C? He said the jug should clean up?


----------



## dancan

Send it to me , I'll figure out what you have ..........................................................................................Really .


----------



## dancan

Just have a look at intake and see if they are the same .


----------



## roncoinc

To the PO to mail another John box


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,i just talked to that saws owner.
> he said to ask what it was worth and he may sell it.
> you have any idea ??
> then i could put it in the trading post.



Kinda hard to put a real number on those as they are more valuable to collectors than cutters because of the age and lack of any parts....PB got one for $225 I think off ebay...needed some work but basically came with all the major parts needed to fix it. I always watch them on ebay...they generally go somewhere between $350-$700 on there depending on condition and the number of rabbid bidders. That one looks to be quite low hr but also quite dirty. Cleaned up and shined I suspect he could get $400-$500 easily...you just never know with this type of thing...There was/is one on ebay that the guy had BIN price of $1,200 at first, with a 60" B&C........It didn't sell....He wants to sell it now for $750 with no bar or maybe an old 20" B&C...stihl there....


----------



## dancan

WooHoo !
Customs released the envelope , No traces of sea.....weed , said something about the Greatlakes not being a real sea and weed comes from BC .

Thanks Rob .


----------



## tbone75

Worked on a poolin this morning,bad sprocket bearing.But he had lost the half moon clip and washer for it? Need to find a clip.

Fired up the nice 350,runs great! 2150 is next.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> WooHoo !
> Customs released the envelope , No traces of sea.....weed , said something about the Greatlakes not being a real sea and weed comes from BC .
> 
> Thanks Rob .



They have found several patches around here! The Mexicans camp out in the woods growing it. You see a truck load of them,its a good bet that is whats going on around here. LOL Hard to catch the people,but not to hard to find the patch.LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just have a look at intake and see if they are the same .



Just have to wait till it gets here? Middle or end of the week.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> To the PO to mail another John box



Thanks Ron !


----------



## dancan

Well , I'm off to get me some Electroshock therapy :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Back break,lunch break is over back to saws and other junk! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dumped the chit out of the truck and fired up the 2150.Back break again! LOL
Need a top cover for this 2150 without a big hole melted in it! LOL Wasn't concerned about it till I knew it would run. LOL That will make it a nice looking saw!

My compression gauge muffed up again! The little valve in the end again! Checked the 2150 before I fired it up.Said 80lbs.? No f-ing way!! Pulled the one out of my old gauge,put it in and checked it again. 130 ! Then I fired it up. LOL

Now I better dig them Eeko jugs back out of the trash! I bet they are good!! Stupid f-ing gauge!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


Think I will be checking a few other saws? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> WooHoo !
> Customs released the envelope , No traces of sea.....weed , said something about the Greatlakes not being a real sea and weed comes from BC .
> 
> Thanks Rob .



Its your own fault!!!!


Rob


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ron;
There was a thread on sealing tanks last week or so. 

Poly Pro Tech has both one and 2 part sealants for the aircraft industry. 

I might have sent it to you. Or my Great Aunt Edna......



sad.......isn't it.


----------



## tbone75

I see your all slacking again today! Not me,moving chit from here to there and then over there. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slack

slack

slack

slack

slack


----------



## Cantdog

Slackin??? ME???? I think not my good man......My first day back to work saw me on a 4WD backhoe digging 4' deep holes all in around shrubs and porches...three of the holes were in line with but just barely above the well line...power and water...slow careful day...one slip of the boom and there goes todays profit!! Then went to the shop and put six doug fir panels that I prepped before I left in glue...now off to take Hoss out to the back 40 for an hour and a half. Do have some island pics...well mostly boats....and good sized one tree I watched fall down all by itself.....LOL!! But no time now.... perhaps later...some cool salt water pics to help Jerry with withdrawal......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Slackin??? ME???? I think not my good man......My first day back to work saw me on a 4WD backhoe digging 4' deep holes all in around shrubs and porches...three of the holes were in line with but just barely above the well line...power and water...slow careful day...one slip of the boom and there goes todays profit!! Then went to the shop and put six doug fir panels that I prepped before I left in glue...now off to take Hoss out to the back 40 for an hour and a half. Do have some island pics...well mostly boats....and good sized one tree I watched fall down all by itself.....LOL!! But no time now.... perhaps later...some cool salt water pics to help Jerry with withdrawal......



Nope! You were not slacking one little bit! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

DANG canadian !!! :msp_mad:

think i'm gonna DE-port him if he dont fly south soon !!

caught him trying to lead my supper to safety !











Dummy didnt know the tide dont go out in the pool and lobsters aint to smart anyway so they followed him..

Almost over cooked them,left them in for 12 minits cause i forgot the time.
once the carapace seperates from the tail at that junction you wanna pull em out quick !!
they are only fish and fish cooks quick.

tail was a little chewy but not bad,was still good 

may get some more this week while still cheap..
hey,a lobster dinner for $12 aint bad !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ron........you got a lot of time on your hands......










But that's FUNNY!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Stihl 041S

And thanks for the carapace tip. 

I'll have to watch that next time. 

Always wanna hone the cooking skills.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> DANG canadian !!! :msp_mad:
> 
> think i'm gonna DE-port him if he dont fly south soon !!
> 
> caught him trying to lead my supper to safety !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dummy didnt know the tide dont go out in the pool and lobsters aint to smart anyway so they followed him..
> 
> Almost over cooked them,left them in for 12 minits cause i forgot the time.
> once the carapace seperates from the tail at that junction you wanna pull em out quick !!
> they are only fish and fish cooks quick.
> 
> tail was a little chewy but not bad,was still good
> 
> may get some more this week while still cheap..
> hey,a lobster dinner for $12 aint bad !



You cookum with that thar flatlander safety strap in place ?


----------



## dancan

I don't care what anyone says , the best humour I've seen in a long time is right here on AS !!!


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> See Ron I knew what to do with that 028! Traded it off on a Husky! LOL



Well, that's what the 028 is suitable for! :biggrin:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> You cookum with that thar flatlander safety strap in place ?



Safety strap???????

The lobsters thought it had something to with Lance Armstrong!!!! 

Oh The Humanity!!!









Take them off huh??

I remember wood pegs.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> You cookum with that thar flatlander safety strap in place ?



Flatlander ???
with the highest mtn. peak in the noreast ??
and NS dont have a hill hi enuf to hurt yourself falling off of,have to fall into a HOLE to do that !!! LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> Dumped the chit out of the truck and fired up the 2150.Back break again! LOL
> Need a top cover for this 2150 without a big hole melted in it! LOL Wasn't concerned about it till I knew it would run. LOL That will make it a nice looking saw!
> 
> My compression gauge muffed up again! The little valve in the end again! Checked the 2150 before I fired it up.Said 80lbs.? No f-ing way!! Pulled the one out of my old gauge,put it in and checked it again. 130 ! Then I fired it up. LOL
> 
> Now I better dig them Eeko jugs back out of the trash! I bet they are good!! Stupid f-ing gauge!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Think I will be checking a few other saws? LOL



Ductape, as a bonus it becomes sort of a silvertop! :msp_wink:


----------



## roncoinc

SawTroll said:


> Well, that's a the 028 is suitable for! :biggrin:



NKO,nikio,,niko ?? .. hello


----------



## dancan

Wooden pegs , Yup , I remember them as well .


----------



## dancan

Ocean swells , not hills ............Or holes .


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Well , I'm off to get me some Electroshock therapy :msp_w00t:



You should have seen the look on "Beula's'' face when I asked her if it mattered if a client had a pacemaker while she was turning up the dial .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You should have seen the look on "Beula's'' face when I asked her if it mattered if a client had a pacemaker while she was turning up the dial .



I liked them things! That zapper felt good!


----------



## dancan

They feel good ? , I never noticed I was to busy watchin' ''Ugly Beula'' when she says ''It's at the max again !''


----------



## tbone75

My 394 will be here tomorrow afternoon! uttahere2: :msp_thumbsup:   :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

You sure you'll be able to start that thing since you can only pull a 2150 to 80lbs ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> you sure you'll be able to start that thing since you can only pull a 2150 to 80lbs ?



b. U. R. N. !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You sure you'll be able to start that thing since you can only pull a 2150 to 80lbs ?



It went to 130 ! LOL
If I can't pull it over,I will just build one of them starter things Rob did! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hey my 480 goes to 190! I can start it :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

I've got some reading to do .


----------



## tbone75

I can even start the Myerized Monster! I don't know what its got? LOL Plenty!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I've got some reading to do .



:msp_confused:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused:



Check your email


----------



## tbone75

OK somebody fart again? :bad_smelly:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> OK somebody fart again? :bad_smelly:



Again?????


----------



## roncoinc

The thot of Dan reading kinda shocked me into silence !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Again?????



A lot of hot air around here! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The thot of Dan reading kinda shocked me into silence !



Give DCD a book! Maybe he will leave your food alone? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> The thot of Dan reading kinda shocked me into silence !



Luckily I only got a blue "?"


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> The thot of Dan reading kinda shocked me into silence !



As long as there is no more than 10 pages I'm good , after that I'd need meds to keep focus .



tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused:




Sorry , I'll put up a pic of Mountain Dew next time so you'll get it .


----------



## Jim Timber

I'm sitting up in a tree listening to acorns falling and hoping to see some deer. Not hunting, just observing for a while.

Sounds like a damn golf driving range!


----------



## Cantdog

Finally got all my chores done...and got all caught up on reading this thread...Had some vacation leftovers for supper...Lazy Lobster just warmed in a tad of white whine...baked tater/sour cream and more fresh green beans from the garden tonight...Ahhhhh and though I hate to...a couple Jack'n Gingers..mmmmmmmm.....While all that was happening I downloaded 72 Island pics...I won't bore you with them all....just the high points...LOL!!!

First is the Robinson's Point Light.....the keepers house was owned by my brothers wife's family until 15 yrs ago or so. Light tower is owned and maintained by the town..the keepers house was a B&B but just a private residence again. The actual light functions and is stihl maintained by the gummint.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Thanks for the pictures Robin.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Finally got all my chores done...and got all caught up on reading this thread...Had some vacation leftovers for supper...Lazy Lobster just warmed in a tad of white whine...baked tater/sour cream and more fresh green beans from the garden tonight...Ahhhhh and though I hate to...a couple Jack'n Gingers..mmmmmmmm.....While all that was happening I downloaded 72 Island pics...I won't bore you with them all....just the high points...LOL!!!
> 
> First is the Robinson's Point Light.....the keepers house was owned by my brothers wife's family until 15 yrs ago or so. Light tower is owned and maintained by the town..the keepers house was a B&B but just a private residence again. The actual light functions and is stihl maintained by the gummint.....



That is nice Robin! Thanks for the pix!!


----------



## Cantdog

Here's a few more...this shows the vastly different type of craft that people venture offshore in...the first is a 128" private yatch...complete with 2, 18' hardbottom inflatables with 75HP 4 stroke Yamahas, with custom green canvas motor covers, center consoles...way nice tenders...they live on the third level and are dropped overboard on two seperate cranes....her name is HOPE...LOL!!! The other is a homemade 18' ish Whitehall Dory...an old man and old woman....they had everything they needed stored below removable decks and stayed ashore at the primative park campgound...wierd sail rig...but they were doing fine and enjoying the nice weather...her name was Knotty Lady.....LOL!!!

Pic 311 shows a 42' lobsterboat as compared to HOPE!!!

Pic 317 not much wind...ol' boy is holding up the sail rig so the ol' woman can row.....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Yeller fellers!!


----------



## Cantdog

Next is a schooner by the name of Mercantile...she ran out of air...dropped anchor off Eben's Head (3 min walk from the camp), stowed her sails, got the yawl boat setup, weighed anchor and powered off into the evening. She is perhaps 80 odd feet and these boats have no motor so they rely on the yawl push them around, kinda like a tiny tugboat or ocean tractor...this one had a 3 cyl turbodiesel by the sound...boat was probably 18-20 ft long. (For those of you that do not know)


----------



## Stihl 041S

128'. The size of the one in "Overboard"

I got a 19' freighter with lanteen rig. LOL

Nice pics Robin


----------



## Cantdog

Misc sunset/dogs watching the Mercantile progress pics


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Next is a schooner by the name of Mercantile...she ran out of air...dropped anchor off Eben's Head (3 min walk from the camp), stowed her sails, got the yawl boat setup, weighed anchor and powered off into the evening. She is perhaps 80 odd feet and these boats have no motor so they rely on the yawl push them around, kinda like a tiny tugboat or ocean tractor...this one had a 3 cyl turbodiesel by the sound...boat was probably 18-20 ft long. (For those of you that do not know)



Very nice!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Misc sunset/dogs watching the Mercantile progress pics



Like I said last week!


Luck Dog!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Next is a schooner by the name of Mercantile...she ran out of air...dropped anchor off Eben's Head (3 min walk from the camp), stowed her sails, got the yawl boat setup, weighed anchor and powered off into the evening. She is perhaps 80 odd feet and these boats have no motor so they rely on the yawl push them around, kinda like a tiny tugboat or ocean tractor...this one had a 3 cyl turbodiesel by the sound...boat was probably 18-20 ft long. (For those of you that do not know)





Cantdog said:


> Misc sunset/dogs watching the Mercantile progress pics




Nothing hateful there......


----------



## Cantdog

This next pic is funny...single pic....this tree protected/hid the ancestral outhouse for 75yrs or more. About 5 yrs ago the entire top blew off on a hard westerly but missed the sacred building by inches...a yr later another big spruce behind came down in an easterly...again just missing the throneroom on the south side....last Thurs it rained most of the day....we ventured out during a lull and hiked up the mountain to make a few phone calls....in the middle of that it poured...we got soaked..came back to camp..changed into dry cloths..started a fire to dry things out...my friend John and cousin Kendra showed up...we were chatting and beveraging when all of a sudden there was a loud cracking and snapping..I looked out the window just in time to see this big ol butt keel over and fall partway down the bank!!! It was very rotten and didn't pull the roots up...just broke off flush with the ground...not even a puff of wind...it just fell over!! I can't deal with it now because if you look closely there is an iron rod in the ground at about 8:00...the gummint put that there to keep us from our ancestral dumping grounds......but when things settle down in Nov it will be reduced to small bits quickly as it is a severe danger to my camp should it get in the water (and it will) in rough weather...rotten as in is it stihl weighs a ton or better....a good wave could toss that right through the side of the camp. This will be a job the the ol 80 Jonsereds with 24" bar...quiet, quick and lethal!!!!


----------



## Jim Timber

Only saw a fox eyeing up my duck, and some mice (we're over run with mice this year). I hope that isn't an indication the yote is back.

I did get some work done today. Just two loads like this:







That's my scrap-bin trailer. I built it as light as possible, and ended up overloading the crap out of it almost every time I pull it. This winter I'm going to replace the deck with green treated 2x and gusset the frame rails behind the pockets. I also need to rig up a proper ring for the tongue - I've bent the hoop of solid bar twice now from excessive tongue and tail weight. The only things I bought to make it were the carriage bolts for the deck and the wheels. Total investment: $45


----------



## Stihl 041S

Robin. Needs to be done.

That seems like a sub group of Hurricane relief. 

That looks like a good reason to drive up for a Bucksport Breakfast. 

10 eggs over easy, rare bacon, a large OJ and a shot of Drambuie. 

Oh, and an order of rye toast. 

Have your people call my people when you want to do that. ;-))


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys, just doing a drive by check in on the way to bed. Took the boy camping for his first time this weekend. We had a good time, took him out the middle of nowhere near where I grew up and camped out next to a nice pond up in the big woods. Pretty cool to see the excitement on his face the whole time. He starts school this year so I have been trying to get as much time in with him as I can before Mary and I put him on the school bus in a couple of weeks. Also got my Gravely running pretty good. Finally got to use the brush hog for a little bit today when I got home from work, what a machine.


----------



## jimdad07

Jim Timber said:


> Only saw a fox eyeing up my duck, and some mice (we're over run with mice this year). I hope that isn't an indication the yote is back.
> 
> I did get some work done today. Just two loads like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my scrap-bin trailer. I built it as light as possible, and ended up overloading the crap out of it almost every time I pull it. This winter I'm going to replace the deck with green treated 2x and gusset the frame rails behind the pockets. I also need to rig up a proper ring for the tongue - I've bent the hoop of solid bar twice now from excessive tongue and tail weight. The only things I bought to make it were the carriage bolts for the deck and the wheels. Total investment: $45



That is a pretty good little wood hauler you made there, you sure can't beat the price of it.


----------



## jimdad07

I love it when Robin starts putting up picks of the island and the coastline, nice part of the world.


----------



## Jim Timber

Thanks! It literally came out of my scrap bin. All the metal was bar end drops, failed radius diameter rolled, or salvage.

I also made it while I still had stitches in my left hand from the CTS surgery. That was a challenge tacking (did it with TIG since my steel wire feeder crapped out), and then I stuck it in the vise to finish weld the frame (also wasn't easy at the time). Being couch ridden is enough to drive ya batty! I couldn't stand it, so I built something I needed. 

It wasn't meant to ever haul wood. I designed it just to haul saws, tools, kiddo, and a lunch box around in the woods. Had I meant it for wood, it would've been made much stronger.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dinner time!!!!

Took the dark meat from the roasting chicken. Covered it in stuffing and gravy. 

Heat and eat.


----------



## dancan

Time to go to work !


----------



## dancan

Did everyone go to John's to help him start some saws ?
I'm on the road for a 1/2 day .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Time to go to work !



Yes it is..........you know you don't have to lick stamps anymore??? If you got selfstick you could probably just do 1/4 day......just sayin...and stuff...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Dan!!!!

Night Robin!!!!

Time for bed!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Nite Rob.....


----------



## dancan

Gee , I'm getting pushed out of a job with technology :msp_angry:


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas...no more wifi at work, so my access to AS is limited to when im home. its a lot of catching up each day!

Should have a surprise coming in the mail from Ohio either tomorrow or thursday!


----------



## tbone75

Morning I think? Long nite!


----------



## tbone75

More basement cleaning today I think? Till the 394 gets here ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Where is everyone today?


----------



## tbone75

Dang bunch of AS slackers! Everyone to busy to check in? :msp_razz:


----------



## Cantdog

Just catching lunch........big fat lobster sandwich...mmmmm....last of the vacation leftovers.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Just catching lunch........big fat lobster sandwich...mmmmm....last of the vacation leftovers.....



All I get is dried beef and swiss. LOL


----------



## Jim Timber

I get to drive into town for more food if I want to eat again. 

Time to let the duck out into his pen, check my coon traps, and make that grocery run.

This afternoon I'm breaking in the husky clearing some walking trails and shooting lanes. Bambi archery opener in 3 weeks!


----------



## dancan

Best pic of the bunch , deep in serious serious thought .


----------



## tbone75

I am a big time slacking slug today! Aint done nuttin! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Best pic of the bunch , deep in serious serious thought .



Robin must have borrowed somebody's jeans for that pic,,,most of the legs on his are covering saws bars 
And the owner of them jeans aint gonna be happy,looks like the dog smelled that ballentine and barfed on his leg !! LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

No Ron those jeans are mine....just on their way to becoming scabbards is all..LOL!! I may have borrowed the socks though!! Dog don't mind Ballantine a bit...she was raised on it..don't know any different...

Actually Dan I was lookin West...into the sunset.... watching 4 different pairs of porpoise fishing in the calm flood tide. Don't usually get see to more than a couple pair at once because of waves and being at just about their level, in a boat. It was flat calm and the head is 60-70 feet above the water so visibility was pretty good. Took some pics but none came out very good..they surface only for a breath and the auto focus wasn't quick enough to clearly catch them....

Now as far as the Keith's thing....had there been a breeze I could have commandeered the Mercantile for a quick trip to Yarmouth and made in less than 14 hrs with good wind!!!! Just wasn't worth it.... flat calm and all....


----------



## tbone75

Got my BIG toy today! :msp_thumbsup: Going to need the intake boot to use the BB kit,maybe more?Have to go check again.
56mm up to 58mm what cc that will make it?????
At least it has a de-comp! LOL
The old jug looks like it will clean up easy! Not much in there. But why would I use that? LOL


----------



## Jim Timber

John, there's more than a couple of us who can't get our swede's started with the easy pull button pushed. Keep that in mind.


----------



## tbone75

Moving chit around today I found a 357XP I had. LOL Only thing wrong with it is the crankcase is busted where the brake handle bolts on. I have a good 359 case to use! LOL Not sure about the wrap handle,its bent some? Hope I have one of them too?


----------



## tbone75

Jim Timber said:


> John, there's more than a couple of us who can't get our swede's started with the easy pull button pushed. Keep that in mind.



I can start my Myerized Monster,so the 394 shouldn't be a problem. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I know what you all is thinking! Why does a crippled old fart like me even want with a big saw?





































Cause I can! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Went back to check on using that BB kit. Think I will just use the 394 jug! Then just sell,trade or find a 395 to use it on ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> No Ron those jeans are mine....just on their way to becoming scabbards is all..LOL!! I may have borrowed the socks though!! Dog don't mind Ballantine a bit...she was raised on it..don't know any different...
> 
> 
> 
> Socks eh ???
> 
> I seem to be missing a couple or so pair of them kewl white socks ??
> and i think i remember seeing YOU around MY clothesline ?? Hhmm ??
> 
> Poor dog.,,even DCD wont drink that !! LOL !!!
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got my BIG toy today! :msp_thumbsup: Going to need the intake boot to use the BB kit,maybe more?Have to go check again.
> 56mm up to 58mm what cc that will make it?????
> At least it has a de-comp! LOL
> The old jug looks like it will clean up easy! Not much in there. But why would I use that? LOL



If thats a 395 setup i believe it is 100cc


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> ...... I will just use the 394 jug! Then..... find a 395 to use it on ? :hmm3grin2orange:



Yup , that about sums it up .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Went back to check on using that BB kit. Think I will just use the 394 jug! Then just sell,trade or find a 395 to use it on ? :hmm3grin2orange:



I got a 395 needs a top end 
"especially a BB one  "


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I can start my Myerized Monster,so the 394 shouldn't be a problem. LOL



Jerry probly did like mine..
built it so a little old crippled man could start it !! LOL !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Ron those jeans are mine....just on their way to becoming scabbards is all..LOL!! I may have borrowed the socks though!! Dog don't mind Ballantine a bit...she was raised on it..don't know any different...
> 
> 
> 
> Socks eh ???
> 
> I seem to be missing a couple or so pair of them kewl white socks ??
> and i think i remember seeing YOU around MY clothesline ?? Hhmm ??
> 
> Poor dog.,,even DCD wont drink that !! LOL !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's cause he's a Canadian duck....hmmmm I think I remember you being not quite so picky in that gravel pit at 90 degrees......thought that ol "Green Death" went down pretty smooth in fact LOL!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dancan

caleath said:


> Slackers





AU_K2500 said:


> morning fellas. sure is quite in here....I see I missed Cliff again. ive been trying to get in touch with him.





AU_K2500 said:


> morning fellas...no more wifi at work, so my access to AS is limited to when im home. its a lot of catching up each day!
> 
> Should have a surprise coming in the mail from Ohio either tomorrow or thursday!



Yup , Slackers , even abusing company wifi and can't get any work done .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got a 395 needs a top end
> "especially a BB one  "



Want to let go of it? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

You 'Merican's tryin' to take over Kanada again ?
I was hopping and pushing my grocery cart to the car yesterday and a foreign lady (I could tell by the accent) offered to push my cart to the car , turns out she was from Eastern Tennessee , I get a call today from the Yellow Pages wanting to sell me advertising , I could tell he was a foreigner from his accent , turns out he was from Jersey .
Looks like we'll have to send down more hockey players :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Going to go check on a piston for the 394? Northwoods !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Ron those jeans are mine....just on their way to becoming scabbards is all..LOL!! I may have borrowed the socks though!! Dog don't mind Ballantine a bit...she was raised on it..don't know any different...
> 
> That's cause he's a Canadian duck....hmmmm I think I remember you being not quite so picky in that gravel pit at 90 degrees......thought that ol "Green Death" went down pretty smooth in fact LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say,,in the middle of a gravel pit at 90 deg i coulda drank Kieth's !!!
> that day the green stuff,especialy 16oz at a time was durn good !!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. 

Nothing wrong with crippled folk having bigger saws. 

I got an 090 I'm hot rodding along with a pair of 084s. 

Stupid is as stupid does. I went to the $4.99 Stihl "D" type handle they put on their Rescue Saws. Cheap and had them since my first 100+cc saws. 

A bargain at $4.99!!!!!From Stihl!!!!

Went to 1st of 3 Dr appointments today for my back. No work for 2 weeks. That sucks. Short term disability asks how much I have to lift at work. Let's see.....impact wrench weighs 30+ add the 3" socket. On top of a 48" dia pipe. Times 36 bolts. On each end. And every machine needs a crane.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You 'Merican's tryin' to take over Kanada again ?
> I was hopping and pushing my grocery cart to the car yesterday and a foreign lady (I could tell by the accent) offered to push my cart to the car , turns out she was from Eastern Tennessee , I get a call today from the Yellow Pages wanting to sell me advertising , I could tell he was a foreigner from his accent , turns out he was from Jersey .
> Looks like we'll have to send down more hockey players :hmm3grin2orange:



She could have tripped you and took your cart! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John.
> 
> Nothing wrong with crippled folk having bigger saws.
> 
> I got an 090 I'm hot rodding along with a pair of 084s.
> 
> Stupid is as stupid does. I went to the $4.99 Stihl "D" type handle they put on their Rescue Saws. Cheap and had them since my first 100+cc saws.
> 
> A bargain at $4.99!!!!!From Stihl!!!!
> 
> Went to 1st of 3 Dr appointments today for my back. No work for 2 weeks. That sucks. Short term disability asks how much I have to lift at work. Let's see.....impact wrench weighs 30+ add the 3" socket. On top of a 48" dia pipe. Times 36 bolts. On each end. And every machine needs a crane.



I got one of them big "D" handles! LOL

Back chit just plain sucks! Not working sucks too! Just don't push it much! I know all to well!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I got one of them big "D" handles! LOL
> 
> Back chit just plain sucks! Not working sucks too! Just don't push it much! I know all to well!



Had to get a brace. But the BEST one ever. I do t like them unless necessary. Just gives you a better chance to over do. 

Rant over. 

I got an extra handle. Want it??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> You 'Merican's tryin' to take over Kanada again ?
> I was hopping and pushing my grocery cart to the car yesterday and a foreign lady (I could tell by the accent) offered to push my cart to the car , turns out she was from Eastern Tennessee , I get a call today from the Yellow Pages wanting to sell me advertising , I could tell he was a foreigner from his accent , turns out he was from Jersey .
> Looks like we'll have to send down more hockey players :hmm3grin2orange:



The GOOD hockey players come from Montreal/quebec >>


----------



## tbone75

Northwood only has episan pistons for the 394 for 36.00


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Had to get a brace. But the BEST one ever. I do t like them unless necessary. Just gives you a better chance to over do.
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> I got an extra handle. Want it??



I have one I haven't used yet! LOL Thanks!

I have 2 different braces I never use? Not real bright I guess? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Found a metor in Lativa LOL Same price.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> .... disability asks how much I have to lift at work. ...



I got asked the same questions , I wasn't sure what to answer , 10 to 20 lb saw in one hand , a 5 gallon gas can in the other with 15 lbs strapped to a harness and how do you quantify weight when using a felling leaver when tipping over large trees for 8 to 10hrs steady ???
What's your pain level from 1 to 10 ???? How do I answer that , do you mean now when it doesn't hurt , when it hurts a little more than now or when it really acts up every couple of days ???


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Found a metor in Lativa LOL Same price.



Latvia????? Latvia Ohio ?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> She could have tripped you and took your cart! :msp_w00t:



Now your just bein' MEEN !


----------



## Jim Timber

tbone75 said:


> I know what you all is thinking! Why does a crippled old fart like me even want with a big saw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause I can! :hmm3grin2orange:



I guess that means it's not my belated b-day present? Damn! 

My jonny fires right up if you stay away from the decomp. If you use it - floods out.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Latvia????? Latvia Ohio ?



May have miss spelled that one? Some other country! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Now your just bein' MEEN !



Yes I was! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Now your just bein' MEEN !



It's part of the New Abuse. 

Who's in charge of abuse????


----------



## tbone75

Time to do some cooking. Put the 394 jug in the easy bake oven! LOL


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Now your just bein' MEEN !





tbone75 said:


> Yes I was! :hmm3grin2orange:



I wasn't , you'd be amazed how many women have pushed the shopping cart to my car


----------



## Cantdog

Just picked 6 rounded pints of black berries.....probably be 30-35 pints at least stihl coming!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

evening fellas. no mail today. 

Anybody seen Cliff? 

Rob, sorry to hear about the back. 

As for all you "northerners"......


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I wasn't , you'd be amazed how many women have pushed the shopping cart to my car



They just push them INTO my car......


----------



## dancan

I'd never know it on the junk I drive LOL


----------



## tbone75

My easy bake oven is just a little small for that big jug! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'd never know it on the junk I drive LOL



You too! LOL I did finally buy something nicer now that I am retired. LOL


----------



## Jim Timber

Dan, what happened to the pool toy, or don't we want to know?

I wasn't kidding, I have a duck.


----------



## tbone75

Jim Timber said:


> Dan, what happened to the pool toy, or don't we want to know?
> 
> I wasn't kidding, I have a duck.



Yep! That is a duck! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jim Timber said:


> Dan, what happened to the pool toy, or don't we want to know?
> 
> I wasn't kidding, I have a duck.



Hey !! DCD's mom !!!
LOL !!!


----------



## Jim Timber

Dan's got BIG problems if that's his mom... it's a boy duck.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Just picked 6 rounded pints of black berries.....probably be 30-35 pints at least stihl coming!!!



I can see my blackberry patch :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure are quiet tonight? Must have been a boring day? LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I can see my blackberry patch :msp_sad:



Only got down to my patch once this year?


----------



## roncoinc

Jim Timber said:


> Dan's got BIG problems if that's his mom... it's a boy duck.



DCD is Dancantduck,,Dancant's icon,the lame duck like Dan.


Coon trap ????
need to get rid of some raiding the corn patch .. info ??


----------



## Cantdog

Just got back from liquidating my berry stash......sold 5 pts to my neighbor who resells them at his roadside eatery called the Fish Net..$5/pt....have an accord worked out with the store keep where my daughter works...I give him a pt of berries and a dollar and he gives me a sixer of pounders (green)...works for me..also was feeling kinda skun up from the thorns so made hime give me 3 dented apples for Hoss too....All happy in Vacation Land....and before you ask...yes Dan I do have some Scot in me!!!LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Black berries this late ???

bears got all mine weeks ago 

now the coons gettin the corn


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

View attachment 249555

Let me introduce ya'll to the queen!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> DCD is Dancantduck,,Dancant's icon,the lame duck like Dan.
> 
> 
> Coon trap ????
> need to get rid of some raiding the corn patch .. info ??



Live trap works,marsh mellows and peanut butter for bait or canned cat food. I caught a crap load that way.Then made sure they wouldn't come back! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep! That is a duck! LOL



Yup,,even walks like Dancant


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I can see my blackberry patch :msp_sad:



LOL!!! Mine is right in my back yard...daughter used to pick and sell beside the road when she was little...picked and sold 31 pts the first yr when she was 6-7 yr old. College girls have little use for berry pickin....it's taken a lot of thinning and pruning to keep them healthy and productive so I guess like a number of other things they fall on me to either continue or throw in the towel....pitbulls don't do that very often so I've made my own connections...the store thing is good but care must be taken or I could end up with to much ale........LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> View attachment 249555
> 
> Let me introduce ya'll to the queen!



An ms211 with a 12 in bar in 6in wood ??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!! Mine is right in my back yard...daughter used to pick and sell beside the road when she was little...picked and sold 31 pts the first yr when she was 6-7 yr old. College girls have little use for berry pickin....it's taken a lot of thinning and pruning to keep them healthy and productive so I guess like a number of other things they fall on me to either continue or throw in the towel....pitbulls don't do that very often so I've made my own connections...the store thing is good but care must be taken or I could end up with to much ale........LOLOL!!!!!



To much ale !! ???
you just got demoted from mainah to canadian !! ,, sock thief !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Black berries this late ???
> 
> bears got all mine weeks ago
> 
> now the coons gettin the corn



Yep this about right on time up here...daughter used to use her berry $$$ to go to the anual county fair just down the street..it's on Labor Day Weekend so that worked out good. No bears here...to close to town..to many dogs....to many blue berries around to keep them occupied....


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> View attachment 249555
> 
> Let me introduce ya'll to the queen!



Where did you get that little thing? :msp_razz:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> To much ale !! ???
> you just got demoted from mainah to canadian !! ,, sock thief !



Hold up there!! I didn't stihl them socks!!!!!!! Just borrowed them for the photo op.....I left them right under the drivers seat in your Volvo when I was done....go look!!


----------



## dancan

My berry patch is in the neighbors back yard with a few in mine .
Looks like I'll have to send Ron a few hockey players .


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but first a sock check to see how many i'm missing ,, :msp_razz:


----------



## Cantdog

So John did you order that Episan??? Those are pretty good...all but one have been as good as Meteor that I have used and that one was fine for a stock motor. It was for a 272XP and I was porting the cyl...on three sides the vertical edge of the skirt was the same but on one corner the casting didn't quite go out as far as the others, so that would have limited my port width by a couple MM. I got another that was fine and just used the first one in a stock rebuild. No harm..no foul just slowed me up a tad....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> So John did you order that Episan??? Those are pretty good...all but one have been as good as Meteor that I have used and that one was fine for a stock motor. It was for a 272XP and I was porting the cyl...on three sides the vertical edge of the skirt was the same but on one corner the casting didn't quite go out as far as the others, so that would have limited my port width by a couple MM. I got another that was fine and just used the first one in a stock rebuild. No harm..no foul just slowed me up a tad....



Not yet,but I will very shortly!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> but first a sock check to see how many i'm missing ,, :msp_razz:



How many lefts??? How many rights??? I think I got two lefts of yours .......made me walk funny...kinda pulled to the right.....


----------



## tbone75

You guys have a good one! The back says lay the hell down! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Nite John.........probably not far behind you...been a long day ....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You guys have a good one! The back says lay the hell down! LOL



And the back rules all!!!! 

Good luck John.


----------



## Jim Timber

I know all about Dan's pool toy fixation - you said my duck was his mother. My duck is a HE. That's a problem with your statement.


----------



## Stihl 041S

ChainsawmanXX said:


> View attachment 249555
> 
> Let me introduce ya'll to the queen!



066??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jim Timber said:


> I know all about Dan's pool toy fixation - you said my duck was his mother. My duck is a HE. That's a problem with your statement.



Oh. My bad. His drag outfit is SOOOOOOOOOOO .......well......yeah it's nice. 

Not so good with ducks......

'Cept with 3" 20 ga...


----------



## little possum

Sometimes no good deed goes unpunished.. Have my bosses quad in here for a carb cleanin. Was blowing out the low side jet, and whoooshh across the shop it went. I know the general direction, but dont know where it landed.. Hoping I can find it cause he needs it by Saturday 

 Knew I shoulda came in earlier and just finished cleanin the newest Mosin.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep this about right on time up here...daughter used to use her berry $$$ to go to the anual county fair just down the street..it's on Labor Day Weekend so that worked out good. No bears here...to close to town..to many dogs....to many blue berries around to keep them occupied....



My daughter made wooden cars trucks and trains for money all thru jr and sr high school. Took wood shop in 7th & 8th grade. Also built sides for friends trailers out of teak and walnut.


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Sometimes no good deed goes unpunished.. Have my bosses quad in here for a carb cleanin. Was blowing out the low side jet, and whoooshh across the shop it went. I know the general direction, but dont know where it landed.. Hoping I can find it cause he needs it by Saturday
> 
> Knew I shoulda came in earlier and just finished cleanin the newest Mosin.



Got a jones for Russian Rifles? 

MN!!!!! You posted MH one time and I couldn't figure what you meant. 

And someone gave me a hint. Dam I'm slow sometimes.


----------



## Jim Timber

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh. My bad. His drag outfit is SOOOOOOOOOOO .......well......yeah it's nice.
> 
> Not so good with ducks......
> 
> 'Cept with 3" 20 ga...



He escaped again tonight. That high protien food made him strong enough to clear the 3' pen wall. What he doesn't know, is that the cute furry visitors that come see him in the night would like to eat him. I'll at least fatten him up a bit more first. 

Just like Dan, Hansel doesn't run very fast so I caught him and stuffed him back in his cage. I should put a leash on him for that stunt. It's the second time. One more, and that food will keep for next year; Hansel will be dinner!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Duck done right is SO GOOD!!!!!


----------



## Jim Timber

I'm thinking the 40# of food I have will take him to turkey day - when the food runs out, it's lights out for Hansel.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys.The back said get the hell up! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Good morning guys.The back said get the hell up! LOL



The back just told me to go to bed. 

How ya doing Ol Buddy??


----------



## little possum

Not really jonesing. Ive had the M44 carbine for a while and wanted to sporterize one. My other 91/30 is pretty beat so I wanted a clean version. So I have 3 of them now. Not expensive, but they go bang.. I would like to try a Turkish 8mm Mauser. 

Welp off to work to worry about finding that lowside jet


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All...............................zzzzzlackerzzzzzzz!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Not really jonesing. Ive had the M44 carbine for a while and wanted to sporterize one. My other 91/30 is pretty beat so I wanted a clean version. So I have 3 of them now. Not expensive, but they go bang.. I would like to try a Turkish 8mm Mauser.
> 
> Welp off to work to worry about finding that lowside jet



Don't know my MN that well. M44 carbine and I think of my "Assalt Weapon", the Ruger Deerslayer. 

Good luck on the jet. Like looking for a good ex-wife. Almost impossible.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All...............................zzzzzlackerzzzzzzz!!!!!



Morning Lad........


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Lad........



Morning buddy!
Been over at Northwood spending money! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Think I may do a mild port job on the 394?


----------



## tbone75

No HalfDayDan yet? Beula must have done a number on him? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> think i may do a mild port job on the 394?



absolutely!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> absolutely!!!!!!!



LOL As long as I don't over do it like I did the Kita!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> LOL As long as I don't over do it like I did the Kita!



About the Kita.......











We don't talk about the Kita..........


----------



## tbone75

Went to Northwood to get a piston for 36 bucks,ended up spending 120 bucks!


----------



## dancan

Who ? What ?? Where ???


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> About the Kita.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't talk about the Kita..........



Chit happens ! LOL I stihl have the 6401 p&c I can use. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Who ? What ?? Where ???



Bout time SLACKER :big_smile:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Went to Northwood to get a piston for 36 bucks,ended up spending 120 bucks!



Dam!!! That's 084 piston price......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> About the Kita.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't talk about the Kita..........



It does run! Revs great,just don't want to idle for chit. LOL


----------



## dancan

I just got back at walkin' the dog , I've been up .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam!!! That's 084 piston price......



Found a few other goodies I thought I needed? LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I just got back at walkin' the dog , I've been up .



Sleep walking? :monkey:


----------



## tbone75

I rolled around in bed half the nite,gave up at 3:30 and got up. :msp_angry:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I just got back at walkin' the dog , I've been up .



Is that what you call it......


Wait.......what are you talking about. 



Dam I hope you got a dog!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Is that what you call it......
> 
> 
> Wait.......what are you talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Dam I hope you got a dog!!!!!!!



He keeps telling us he does? While back he showed us pix of someones cat?


----------



## tbone75

Rob what are you going to do with your self? Can't work for 2 weeks! Better not be playing with them big saws! Way to heavy!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rob what are you going to do with your self? Can't work for 2 weeks! Better not be playing with them big saws! Way to heavy!!



So far I've been like a rat in a coffee can!!!!

I may get some shelving and hire my nephew to move all the saw parts. 

I just kick the morning paper in the front door. 

I can sit or stand. Just can't stand up. 

If I don't get out more, I'm whistling "Singing in the Rain", getting behind sand bags and taking aim at idiots.......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I just got back at walkin' the dog , I've been up .




'Zat what we're calling it these days???


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Is that what you call it......
> 
> 
> Wait.......what are you talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Dam I hope you got a dog!!!!!!!





HaHaHa ya beat me to it...!!!LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa ya beat me to it...!!!LOL!!



Heh Heh........he said "beat"......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> So far I've been like a rat in a coffee can!!!!
> 
> I may get some shelving and hire my nephew to move all the saw parts.
> 
> I just kick the morning paper in the front door.
> 
> I can sit or stand. Just can't stand up.
> 
> If I don't get out more, I'm whistling "Singing in the Rain", getting behind sand bags and taking aim at idiots.......



Least I got drugs so I can get up and move!
The back chit just plain sucks!
Just don't be trying to lug them saws around! You will be sorry!!


----------



## tbone75

Dan sure is quiet?
Hands busy? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sleep walking? :monkey:





Cantdog said:


> 'Zat what we're calling it these days???






Stihl 041S said:


> Is that what you call it......
> 
> 
> Wait.......what are you talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Dam I hope you got a dog!!!!!!!




I'll have you know that I walk the dog in the morning .
I hop to the door with the dog , clip the leash on her and open the door , I let her back in when she barks .

:jester:


----------



## tbone75

Where is Uncle Fester?

Its pick on Dan day!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I'll have you know that I walk the dog in the morning .
> I hop to the door with the dog , clip the leash on her and open the door , I let her back in when she barks .
> 
> :jester:



Lord we are a sad bunch. 

But ya get it done.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Lord we are a sad bunch.
> 
> But ya get it done.



Bunch of dang cripples. LOL
Robin seems to be OK for now?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Least I got drugs so I can get up and move!
> The back chit just plain sucks!
> Just don't be trying to lug them saws around! You will be sorry!!



Actually John I want to sort through stuff and "distill" the saw stuff I got. 

Bars and chains especially


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Actually John I want to sort through stuff and "distill" the saw stuff I got.
> 
> Bars and chains especially



Sounds good to me! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good to me! LOL



Me too. People need something and I can't find it

Just found the first 15 years or so of "Fine Woodworking" all in B&W. 

Guy wants all my 070/090 extra stuff. 

Found a set of 088 cases........tell me why.....I have 084s


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Me too. People need something and I can't find it
> 
> Just found the first 15 years or so of "Fine Woodworking" all in B&W.
> 
> Guy wants all my 070/090 extra stuff.
> 
> Found a set of 088 cases........tell me why.....I have 084s



Must have been going to build a 088?
Them Stihl heads go nuts for 070/090 stuff!


----------



## tbone75

I have the Myerized 064/066 and a 066 plus the 394 now.Don't think I need anything bigger? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Must have been going to build a 088?
> Them Stihl heads go nuts for 070/090 stuff!



I got an 088 carcas cause it had a good piston!!!! I'll swap it for sumpthin...

I may make a weed wacker out of one 070.....stir up the natives. Sacrilege. ;-))


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I have the Myerized 064/066 and a 066 plus the 394 now.Don't think I need anything bigger? LOL




Speaking of Myerized....ol Jerry must be headed for the badlands by now,,,haven't heard a peep for a few days now...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I got an 088 carcas cause it had a good piston!!!! I'll swap it for sumpthin...
> 
> I may make a weed wacker out of one 070.....stir up the natives. Sacrilege. ;-))



Better make a good harness for it! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I have the Myerized 064/066 and a 066 plus the 394 now.Don't think I need anything bigger? LOL



I just got them for Southern Live Oaks......and for $hits and giggles.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Speaking of Myerized....ol Jerry must be headed for the badlands by now,,,haven't heard a peep for a few days now...



Yeah, he was making equipment runs...2...3...days back. I lost track.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I got an 088 carcas cause it had a good piston!!!! I'll swap it for sumpthin...
> 
> I may make a weed wacker out of one 070.....stir up the natives. Sacrilege. ;-))



With the right pitch prop you might be able to achieve vertical takeoff........in it wern't so durn heavy...and slow..and made of Stihl.....stuff.........oops!! gotta go!!!


----------



## tbone75

I am sure Jerry is having a good time! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> With the right pitch prop you might be able to achieve vertical takeoff........in it wern't so durn heavy...and slow..and made of Stihl.....stuff.........oops!! gotta go!!!



Lad you would enjoy some of the old FW. The old masters, most gone now. Course you can get a CD of them. But nothing like a cup of coffee in a comfy chair...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> With the right pitch prop you might be able to achieve vertical takeoff........in it wern't so durn heavy...and slow..and made of Stihl.....stuff.........oops!! gotta go!!!



Wondering how long you would be quiet. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Lad you would enjoy some of the old FW. The old masters, most gone now. Course you can get a CD of them. But nothing like a cup of coffee in a comfy chair...




Yep read all those yr ago used to subscribe to FWW and FHB stihl have most of them in storage too....somewhere.... Tage Frid and the rest really understood proportions as well as the joinery involved...


----------



## tbone75

I better get moving while I can. LOL Going to go check the 346 & 372 to see what they need? Should have did that before I put that order in at Northwood! :bang: 
My brain on drugs! LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Speaking of Myerized....ol Jerry must be headed for the badlands by now,,,haven't heard a peep for a few days now...



From what I understood , Jerry had a full plate even before he left for Cali , lots of preplanning , lots of work and coordinating when he got there , the event and then cleanup , bring everything back and put it away .
We'll just have to wait for the pics .


----------



## AU_K2500

Good lord you fellas have been tracking up a storm.

Took a half day. Gotta take to OL to get a root canal


----------



## roncoinc

Finally got some sleep last nite !!
meds are a wonderfull thing ")
only got up four times.
night before was a disaster 

Midgit telling me he got a 350 gas tank i need,now for some communication and shipping speed !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Finally got some sleep last nite !!
> meds are a wonderfull thing ")
> only got up four times.
> night before was a disaster
> 
> Midgit telling me he got a 350 gas tank i need,now for some communication and shipping speed !!



For that 346? That thing must be a mess! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Should have checked the 346 & 372 before I ordered! Need pistons for both! LOL This 346 is only 42MM ? Both jugs will clean up easy!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Finally got some sleep last nite !!
> meds are a wonderfull thing ")
> only got up four times.
> night before was a disaster
> 
> Midgit telling me he got a 350 gas tank i need,now for some communication and shipping speed !!



Good luck with the Midget! LOL He is slower than Jay! :hmm3grin2orange: Jay being slow has helped me right now! My list for him keeps growing! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I better get moving while I can. LOL Going to go check the 346 & 372 to see what they need? Should have did that before I put that order in at Northwood! :bang:
> My brain on drugs! LOL



You should make yourself a logbook for your saws .
Print off the description when you buy them .
Add info to the purchase sheet when you look at them or work on them .



That's if you remember


----------



## dancan

Hey John !
I just got an email from Janell Fonda , her online pharmacy has got all kinds of ''Enhancement'' products , I sent her your email because I'm sure she has something for memory .


----------



## roncoinc

I use them large string tags.
first i put on what i paid.
then any details i may forget and cant apparentlly see.


----------



## roncoinc

John,,heres what i use..

It's easy to find the Office Supplies, Copy Paper, Furniture, Ink, Toner, Cleaning Products, Electronics and Technology you need | Staples®

they have diff ones in the stores also.
mine are 2 3/4 in x 1 3/4 inch,plenty of room to write and can always put on two of em if needed.

the ones i use i get a box of 100 , about three cents each.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,heres what i use..
> 
> It's easy to find the Office Supplies, Copy Paper, Furniture, Ink, Toner, Cleaning Products, Electronics and Technology you need | Staples®
> 
> they have diff ones in the stores also.
> mine are 2 3/4 in x 1 3/4 inch,plenty of room to write and can always put on two of em if needed.
> 
> the ones i use i get a box of 100 , about three cents each.



That is a great idea! I will grab some of them when I get back into town!
Would have been OK if I had just looked at them saws before I placed that order! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John !
> I just got an email from Janell Fonda , her online pharmacy has got all kinds of ''Enhancement'' products , I sent her your email because I'm sure she has something for memory .



I get about 20 of them a day! I will give them your address! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

I am in no big hurry to get the 372 done.Want to do the 346 first so I can sell it.Already have 2 - 346s one of them is for sale,I ported! The Mastermind one isn't !! LOL 350s I got 2 of them for sale right now and one that isn't.My Smurferized one! LOL Just might sell the 064 I just did? I sure don't need it. LOL Really don't care if I sell any of them. LOL I will have plenty more stuff to order soon LOL
Getting some lumber in the next couple days to build some shelves for my saws.Got a spot cleaned out to build them now.That will give me lots more room!
Can't decide where to build the garage yet? Every way I look at it something I don't like about it? This hill side makes it a lot more work to build! Best place I have is right in front of the house! OL says I aint hiding the house behind a garage. LOL Wouldn't bother me none? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> ....This hill side makes it a lot more work to build! Best place I have is right in front of the house! OL says I aint hiding the house behind a garage. LOL Wouldn't bother me none? LOL



Well since the law has been laid down you're gonna have to work with a hill .
Get a flat rate from someone with a 16 to 20 ton excavator . A good operator can sure flatten a hill in hurry .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Well since the law has been laid down you're gonna have to work with a hill .
> Get a flat rate from someone with a 16 to 20 ton excavator . A good operator can sure flatten a hill in hurry .




Very true...if you dig back into the hillside you can use the dirt removed to build up the down hill side as long as it is compacted and retained good enough. That way you only have to dig a little more than half as much...just a thought...but as Dan said the biggest machine you can get will take the least time and frequently cost less money in the end than a smaller machine.


----------



## tbone75

Very good ideas guys! I need to get moving on it,winter is coming soon!


----------



## dancan

A friend of mine (Don)had a friend with an old backhoe and mini and he'd get him in to level out some hills 300$$ here 800$$ there and 500$$ there , progress was slow but time and float charge is what it is .
I got a friend of mine in for him during slack time and he got a 16 ton excavator for a day plus 2 loads of rock which flattened the unfinished hill , levelled out a low spot , drainage ditches and flattened out an extra area that wasn't in the quote for 1200$$ .
Don was happy enough with the work to tip the machine operator 75$.


----------



## tbone75

Just got a box from Marc! Its a little heavy! LOL And got some 064 parts from Scooterbum with a pile of Stihl decals! Better send a couple to Ron! Now that he has so MANY Stihls ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Don't forget ''Cash is King'' .


----------



## roncoinc

Lunch break for slugs !! 

toaster oven pizza 

garage on hillside is good,water runs off and around.
do it right and backside be just above ground level and front half high.
plenty of room for windows and most concrete be below ground and be super insulated..


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> A friend of mine (Don)had a friend with an old backhoe and mini and he'd get him in to level out some hills 300$$ here 800$$ there and 500$$ there , progress was slow but time and float charge is what it is .
> I got a friend of mine in for him during slack time and he got a 16 ton excavator for a day plus 2 loads of rock which flattened the unfinished hill , levelled out a low spot , drainage ditches and flattened out an extra area that wasn't in the quote for 1200$$ .
> Don was happy enough with the work to tip the machine operator 75$.



I have a good friend with a hoe.All it cost me is fuel! LOL Just have to wait till he can get it hauled over here?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lunch break for slugs !!
> 
> toaster oven pizza
> 
> garage on hillside is good,water runs off and around.
> do it right and backside be just above ground level and front half high.
> plenty of room for windows and most concrete be below ground and be super insulated..



One idea I had is to dig back into the hill by my driveway,make it half under ground?


----------



## tbone75

My toaster oven is a parts cooker! LOL That 394 jug didn't want to fit!


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will have dried beef and swiss again. LOL Love that stuff!


----------



## tbone75

Now I have another 064 jug,so that makes 3 pistons I need! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> One idea I had is to dig back into the hill by my driveway,make it half under ground?



Thats what i said ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all........time to read a bit. Trying to catch up.


----------



## sefh3

Afternoon everyone.
Trying to get caught up in here. Gone for a few days and takes a day to read everything.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats what i said ??



OK guess I was confused? AGAIN !  :hmm3grin2orange:
I will get some decals in the mail tomorrow for you!


----------



## tbone75

Rob and Scott need to check in more often! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Take a look at these goodies!


----------



## tbone75

Got to go see what Marc sent me! Be back with pics in a few!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Take a look at these goodies!



WOW !!! nice !!

decals for ??


----------



## roncoinc

Scott,,find that 041 stuff yet 
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WOW !!! nice !!
> 
> decals for ??



Don't know yet? He sent them as a surprise! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The big heavy 80! LOL Should clean up nice! He also sent a pic of what it should look like. LOL Even sent a good B&C for it!


----------



## tbone75

Marc also sent some 026 parts! I will be putting one of them together some time?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Scott,,find that 041 stuff yet
> :msp_rolleyes:



STIHL. STIHL. STIHL. That's all he seems to talk about!!

Hi Ron. Are you using mortar or surface bonding for the garage wall? If block it is.

Hi John. Nice decals!


----------



## tbone75

Just got a email from Sears.They had all them AV mounts in stock! That should fix that 3300 up nice,if that kid don't tear it up again! I gave him a bunch of crap about getting it pinched! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> The big heavy 80! LOL Should clean up nice! He also sent a pic of what it should look like. LOL Even sent a good B&C for it!



Silver tops got Style.........


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> STIHL. STIHL. STIHL. That's all he seems to talk about!!
> 
> Hi Ron. Are you using mortar or surface bonding for the garage wall? If block it is.
> 
> Hi John. Nice decals!



Scooterbum does very nice work on that stuff! He is the only licensed person allowed to make the Shelby Cobra decals in the U.S. ! He stays very busy! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Silver tops got Style.........



Yes they do look good! That is my second silver top.Got a nice looking 621 too!


----------



## tbone75

The 80 would loose about 5 lbs. if I can find the right mount for the wrap handle! Someone did a nice job making this one,but it is to heavy duty! LOL Marc said it may need one AV mount,have to see what one?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yes they do look good! That is my second silver top.Got a nice looking 621 too!



Robin said I could replace ALL my Stihls with a single 621 a Swiss Army knife and a few Voodoo chants......


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The 80 would loose about 5 lbs. if I can find the right mount for the wrap handle! Someone did a nice job making this one,but it is to heavy duty! LOL Marc said it may need one AV mount,have to see what one?



I gave a brand new one to PB,dont know what it fit but it was that part and it was red,ask him.


----------



## roncoinc

Off to the store to get carb cleaner,,just ran out


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Take a look at these goodies!



Wanna get rid of a few Stihl one?


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Scott,,find that 041 stuff yet
> :msp_rolleyes:



I did look and didn't find one. I'm still digging though.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will have dried beef and swiss again. LOL Love that stuff!



Sounds like some sort of sawdusty military K-ration to me .


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Wanna get rid of a few Stihl one?



Maybe? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Quick pic before a buddy shows up for saws. Bet you never seen a 20ga. 064 muffler? LOL Just plain cool!!


----------



## dancan

That sure looks like the ''R'' in Redneck LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That sure looks like the ''R'' in Redneck LOL



Suits me just fine! LOL


----------



## dancan

You saw that off of one of LP's shotguns ?


----------



## little possum

Found the low side circuit under the table saw, router, 305/T350, lathe etc... lol Gotta get this place cleaned up

Reassembled the carb, and off I went. Mom said I was a brown noser for fixin my bosses fourwheeler?


----------



## dancan

That ''Like'' is for your mom by the way .


----------



## little possum

Well in that case guess I am. Ive fixed at least one for each of my past 2 bosses.


----------



## roncoinc

little possum said:


> Well in that case guess I am. Ive fixed at least one for each of my past 2 bosses.



Yeh ?? well,,i hear your boss now is meen and ugly !!


----------



## roncoinc

Treated the little dolly baby to new teeth today..
was at the saw chain store today getting one for another saw and decided the little thing needed to shed it's baby teeth and get some new ones so it could have a good bite 
brandy new 3/8 lo-pro,,NON safety type !!
bring on them 3 in limbs !! LOL !!
tnx again to Yagi-miester 









had to take the air filter out of my black topped one for it..
anybody got one of these ??


----------



## roncoinc

John,,get a little WHITE box yet ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,get a little WHITE box yet ??



Nothing yet?


----------



## AU_K2500

well no mail today....

should have a box coming from Ohio tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You saw that off of one of LP's shotguns ?



I got it that way! Scooterbum give it to me!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well no mail today....
> 
> should have a box coming from Ohio tomorrow.



Hope so? Dang SLACKERS! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Maybe? LOL



Shoot me a PM if you do.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Hope so? Dang SLACKERS! LOL



United Slug Postal Serivce


----------



## sefh3

Had to tear my ole 4 wheeler down tonight. Head gasket was leaking. It look questionable when I reassembled it a few months ago. Now it's leaking air so I decided to get a new one before I destroy the engine on it.


----------



## sefh3

John you have any Stihl BG55-85 blowers laying around in boxes? I'm searching for a crank for one.


----------



## dancan

That reminds me !
I need a carb for a bg55 .


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John you have any Stihl BG55-85 blowers laying around in boxes? I'm searching for a crank for one.



Sorry I don't. But I will send a couple decals! Husky ones! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That reminds me !
> I need a carb for a bg55 .



What kind of carb it take?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Sorry I don't. But I will send a couple decals! Husky ones! :msp_w00t:



That's cool. I have a few mini macs for you in return:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> What kind of carb it take?



I think they are Zama.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> What kind of carb it take?



Stihl BG55 BG65 BG85 Blower Carb Carburetor BG C1Q Zama 55 65 85 4229-120-0606 | eBay

That one .
Looking at the price I guess I should check my dealer and hope it's around 40$ here .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Stihl BG55 BG65 BG85 Blower Carb Carburetor BG C1Q Zama 55 65 85 4229-120-0606 | eBay
> 
> That one .
> Looking at the price I guess I should check my dealer and hope it's around 40$ here .



Don't have one like that,sorry.


----------



## dancan

Since when did you find a brain and know what you had in inventory :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

John know exactly what he has, He just doesn't know which box it's in.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Since when did you find a brain and know what you had in inventory :hmm3grin2orange:



Good one HalfDayDan ! Just know I don't have a carb like that! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Jerry's not home. Go check out his shop and see if you find one laying around.


----------



## sefh3

How bungie jumping going Dan?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John know exactly what he has, He just doesn't know which box it's in.



Afraid your right on that!


----------



## dancan

As long as that cord is tied to the right ankle I'm good to go , the left ...........


----------



## sefh3

Slackers..... Where did everyone go?


----------



## roncoinc

WWWWHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

them ones from canada are GOOD !!! 

MMmmmm,,,,,, pink and faded white jammies with the feets feel good tonite..

( that was all a shot at Dancant refering to the canadian pharmacutical internet ad's ) 

TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

( that was a lot of holding down of one key ! )


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Slackers..... Where did everyone go?



They are out looking for 041 parts Jay....


----------



## sefh3

Yes I know I'm slacking on that handle.


----------



## tbone75

I was washing the Makita smell off! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Slackers..... Where did everyone go?



If you're waiting for something intellectual, cop a squat. It could take a while. 

For inane banter..... Here it comes....Just got back from the Dr.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Yes I know I'm slacking on that handle.



Full wrap????


----------



## tbone75

Only saw work I did today was fix the chain break on a 520 Kita.
Oops ! Sharpened 4 chains too!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> If you're waiting for something intellectual, cop a squat. It could take a while.
> 
> For inane banter..... Here it comes....Just got back from the Dr.



Late hours for a Dr ? LOL


----------



## sefh3

the Drs that work the late shift give you better meds.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Late hours for a Dr ? LOL



Chiropractor with an MD. Couple of nights a week he has late hours. People don't have to miss work.

Really good guy. Helps you out then says"Do as I say and I won't see you again for that problem. Act stupid and come back." LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> the Drs that work the late shift give you better meds.



Didn't know that! Wonder where I can find one of them around here? LOL


----------



## sefh3

Little Possum

Do you have any parts for a 90cc 4 wheeler? I'm needing a new reed block for mine. Not pumping any fuel to the cylinder.


----------



## little possum

Boss is a boss. Although I am related to him  

Ive been called every name under the sun and accused of everything for getting a job there

Good news is that they want to hire me full time!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Chiropractor with an MD. Couple of nights a week he has late hours. People don't have to miss work.
> 
> Really good guy. Helps you out then says"Do as I say and I won't see you again for that problem. Act stupid and come back." LOL



Last time I went to one of them I was getting cut on the next day! They had to carry me out of his office! Never again!! That was my first back surgery.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Boss is a boss. Although I am related to him
> 
> Ive been called every name under the sun and accused of everything for getting a job there
> 
> Good news is that they want to hire me full time!



That is great news! Good luck!


----------



## little possum

No sorry, wish I did! Id have it on the way to you


----------



## AU_K2500

so king slug has worn off on me....

Ive got a TS350 on the way, and Ive already been bidding on ANOTHER TS350 parts saw on the bay....

Oh, and im bidding on a TS360 parts saw.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> so king slug has worn off on me....
> 
> Ive got a TS350 on the way, and Ive already been bidding on ANOTHER TS350 parts saw on the bay....
> 
> Oh, and im bidding on a TS360 parts saw.



Just wait till next year! They breed!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys. Getting some saws ready to do some heavy cutting this weekend. Getting the fever.


----------



## tbone75

I need to slow the CAD way down! I just don't have room! Plus I have so many to fix now it going to take a long time! I just have to stop finding bargains! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening guys. Getting some saws ready to do some heavy cutting this weekend. Getting the fever.



Sounds like fun!
Get the shop done yet?


----------



## tbone75

I see Marc lurking down there! Going to take him a while to catch up! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I see Marc lurking down there! Going to take him a while to catch up! LOL



Nah, the only thing I have time for is the last 3 or 4 pages. Anything important would have merited continued conversation from you guys or a PM. I finish here and move on to the Swap Meet or .... "Out there".


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> so king slug has worn off on me....
> 
> Ive got a TS350 on the way, and Ive already been bidding on ANOTHER TS350 parts saw on the bay....
> 
> Oh, and im bidding on a TS360 parts saw.



How about a Stihl two stroke hammer drill? I've got one with good internals, busted plastic...


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like fun!
> Get the shop done yet?



It's getting very close. I have been trying to get it set up along with all the other projects. I am the king of having four or five different projects going at once. I am going to dig the trench for my power with the Gravely, I love that thing.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> How about a Stihl two stroke hammer drill? I've got one with good internals, busted plastic...



I thought Mastermoobs was going to get that from you? Change his mind? LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It's getting very close. I have been trying to get it set up along with all the other projects. I am the king of having four or five different projects going at once. I am going to dig the trench for my power with the Gravely, I love that thing.



You can do a lot of stuff with one of them!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> How about a Stihl two stroke hammer drill? I've got one with good internals, busted plastic...



That thing would be fun to play with! But finding used parts could be a problem?


----------



## Stihl 041S

diggers_dad said:


> How about a Stihl two stroke hammer drill? I've got one with good internals, busted plastic...



What???? Where. ??????'m. Said the Stihl whore......







Splain Lucy........


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I thought Mastermoobs was going to get that from you? Change his mind? LOL



If he wanted it, I missed it. Maybe I should shoot him a PM and see if he needs it... I'll never have a chance to find the plastics for it and I hate to see it sit there all lonely and wanting to be used.


----------



## tbone75

Mark I think you would have fun with that drill! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

All fun and games until someone has some splainin to do.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> If he wanted it, I missed it. Maybe I should shoot him a PM and see if he needs it... I'll never have a chance to find the plastics for it and I hate to see it sit there all lonely and wanting to be used.



Rob woke up! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sorry guys I should have kept my mouth shut!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> It's getting very close. I have been trying to get it set up along with all the other projects. I am the king of having four or five different projects going at once. I am going to dig the trench for my power with the Gravely, I love that thing.



Any special Gravely stuff you looking for?

I get up to northern NY fairly often. And looking for gravely parts counts for a project doesn't it????????

Was in Fine NY a couple of weeks ago.......Got a Cleco grinder. What a HORSE for grinding!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rob woke up! LOL



Up. Took a nap. Unusual for me at night.......


What unusual for you John?????

That hyberbical compound pressor and squeezer?????


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Any special Gravely stuff you looking for?
> 
> I get up to northern NY fairly often. And looking for gravely parts counts for a project doesn't it????????
> 
> Was in Fine NY a couple of weeks ago.......Got a Cleco grinder. What a HORSE for grinding!!!!



Now you opened a big can of worms there! What don't he want is a better question. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Up. Took a nap. Unusual for me at night.......
> 
> 
> What unusual for you John?????
> 
> That hyberbical compound pressor and squeezer?????




You know John. The bifurcated one for a Jonsereds.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Up. Took a nap. Unusual for me at night.......
> 
> 
> What unusual for you John?????
> 
> That hyberbical compound pressor and squeezer?????



OK smarty! What did you say in red neck? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Now you opened a big can of worms there! What don't he want is a better question. LOL



One buddy is a tool guy.....

Auctions all the time. Gets some unusual stuff. 

I let him know what I'm looking for....


----------



## tbone75

Was it something I said or did? I didn't fart!..............................This time! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> One buddy is a tool guy.....
> 
> Auctions all the time. Gets some unusual stuff.
> 
> I let him know what I'm looking for....



That makes it nice!
That darn Marc DiggersDad keeps finding saws I like! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Any special Gravely stuff you looking for?
> 
> I get up to northern NY fairly often. And looking for gravely parts counts for a project doesn't it????????
> 
> Was in Fine NY a couple of weeks ago.......Got a Cleco grinder. What a HORSE for grinding!!!!



Hell, you weren't very far from me then. You ever get up around Watertown at all? Watertown is about 20 miles from here. If you are ever up this way look me up. As far as any special Gravely stuff, I can't think of anything offhand right now. I have one more machine to get going and then I have a list of stuff I want to make for them. They are awesome machines, I think I found something I like as much as my saws.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hell, you weren't very far from me then. You ever get up around Watertown at all? Watertown is about 20 miles from here. If you are ever up this way look me up. As far as any special Gravely stuff, I can't think of anything offhand right now. I have one more machine to get going and then I have a list of stuff I want to make for them. They are awesome machines, I think I found something I like as much as my saws.



Saws? I thought you gave up on them? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Now you opened a big can of worms there! What don't he want is a better question. LOL



My rather thin wallet makes for great self control. Have to be happy with what I have for a few more weeks. :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> My rather thin wallet makes for great self control. Have to be happy with what I have for a few more weeks. :msp_sad:



I could take a couple of them saws off your hands? LOL

That 920 would be a good start? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas been real busy! Fighting ball joints on my truck today!! What a headache!! 
Went and fixed my friends boat tonight. Just got a box boxed up for Ron! Now time to rest! I have to work tomorrow night till 1130.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I could take a couple of them saws off your hands? LOL
> 
> That 920 would be a good start? LOL



I would rather chop off my nuts than sell big saws, I just can't bring myself to do it. I brought my 9010 over to that guys house to cut up a huge trunk and he offered all four Gravelys he had for sale for that saw. I said no frickin way.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I would rather chop off my nuts than sell big saws, I just can't bring myself to do it. I brought my 9010 over to that guys house to cut up a huge trunk and he offered all four Gravelys he had for sale for that saw. I said no frickin way.



That is just fine. LOL I have plenty of big saws now! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That makes it nice!
> That darn Marc DiggersDad keeps finding saws I like! LOL



Some times I get in over my head. 

Got a right angle air wrench. You adjust the torque with an adjustment collar. 

At work I cut both ends of an impact socket to fit it in where normal air impacts dont fit. Worked great. 

Got to disassembly. 

Hit one of the nuts you COULD get to with a normal air impact. 

BUT....I was on a roll. 

Hit the lever.......threw me around. 6'4" 210 lbs. 

Did I mention it was 1/2" drive. Well NOWHERE did they mention the collar only adjusted the tightening torque. 

Reverse ????? WFO!!!!!

Braced it against my thigh......threw me further. 


What did I learn??????








As usual......not a dam thing........





Well one thing...

"Experience is a series of non-fatal accidents........"

You seen my meds?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Some times I get in over my head.
> 
> Got a right angle air wrench. You adjust the torque with an adjustment collar.
> 
> At work I cut both ends of an impact socket to fit it in where normal air impacts dont fit. Worked great.
> 
> Got to disassembly.
> 
> Hit one of the nuts you COULD get to with a normal air impact.
> 
> BUT....I was on a roll.
> 
> Hit the lever.......threw me around. 6'4" 210 lbs.
> 
> Did I mention it was 1/2" drive. Well NOWHERE did they mention the collar only adjusted the tightening torque.
> 
> Reverse ????? WFO!!!!!
> 
> Braced it against my thigh......threw me further.
> 
> 
> What did I learn??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual......not a dam thing........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well one thing...
> 
> "Experience is a series of non-fatal accidents........"
> 
> You seen my meds?



That thing would tear your arm off!


----------



## tbone75

I see the Pit Bull down there? A little late for him? Must have been very busy!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hell, you weren't very far from me then. You ever get up around Watertown at all? Watertown is about 20 miles from here. If you are ever up this way look me up. As far as any special Gravely stuff, I can't think of anything offhand right now. I have one more machine to get going and then I have a list of stuff I want to make for them. They are awesome machines, I think I found something I like as much as my saws.




I grew up in upstate NY. I find it hard to get rid of big saws. Unles it is to get other bigger saws. 

I got a Contra bottom end, a bunch of 044 parts, and an 020 chopsaw up in Fine NY. Hellofa drive for saw parts......

But Graveleys are around here. Saw a pile of 20 of their bushog blades for them years ago. They were mowing orchards with them. 10 hrs a day. All summer.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That thing would tear your arm off!



You right there. Luckily I had gloves on or there would have been more damage. 

Thing had NO conscience......


But I LOVE weird tools. And finding uses (misuses) for them.


----------



## tbone75

Can't keep my eyes open any longer. You guys have a good one tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> can't keep my eyes open any longer. You guys have a good one tonight and tomorrow!



night john!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Se Lack Erz !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Se Lack Erz !



Take care of yourself lad!


----------



## dancan

I'm goin' in for an half day of stamp sticking (I'm all clued up on these new high tech stamps) , I might even answer the phone once or twice LOL


----------



## dancan

I might have to throw the carb back on my Shiney red brick and get my little generator flashed up for some entertainment this afternoon .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I might have to throw the carb back on my Shiney red brick and get my little generator flashed up for some entertainment this afternoon .



I'm getting my nephew to help me sort parts. 

Set of shelves then start "distilling" parts into saws!!

I am SOOOOOOO slow. 

I'm "Distihling" saws.........


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I see the Pit Bull down there? A little late for him? Must have been very busy!



HaHaHa..... I guess I went to sleep and left this window open all nite!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Robin.....


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys. I got a little sleep for a change!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys. I got a little sleep for a change!



Good for you John !!!

When I get a full nights sleep after this back pain, it's gonna be SOOOO good the neighbors are gonna need a cigarette..........


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Good for you John !!!
> 
> When I get a full nights sleep after this back pain, it's gonna be SOOOO good the neighbors are gonna need a cigarette..........



The sleep feels good,but if I stay in bed to long I really get kicked in the arse! LOL Takes for ever to get up and go. I just can't win! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Rob......Did the first serious saw work in quite a while last night. My friend Mike (you met Mike at my shop) had an 8 cord load of tree length hardwood delived to his pit that needed fitting into stove wood....so I took a couple saws up to lend a hand. He already had 2 cord fit and stacked....I put a tank through the 49sp I built with injun piston which worked fine but it soon was dull due to the "skidderized" wood...plus I had to up the tempo even though it was 85 degrees yesterday in the pit. Out came the 61/268XP...put three tanks and one filing through that...made my t-shirt very wet and salty...but when we threw in the towel I had fit another 4 cord fit up.. Phew!!! Needless to say we went imediately to the beer/ale store when we were done and comenced the rehydratation process!! In retun Mke will come down and help me fell 24 trees out behind my shop to start my "wilting" process. Half of which are bad leaners in the completely wrong direction. I can get behind them and push them over in the right direction with the bucket on the tractor as Mikey does the cutting......we've done this before and it works well... shoulders are a tad lame this AM....I'll get used to it pretty quick...as always..every year....about this time......have to...no options.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Robin;

"Wilting" as in a quick way to dry the wood ?

And tell Mike "hey". And I found 304 stainless Acme rods......6 foot lengths. About twice what 4140 heat treated costs.

Any idea the capacity he needs in lbs?


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin John....i probably have that handle mount you need for the 80....won't be shiny new but serviceable...I'll look ...you need the AV mounts too or are yours OK???


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin John....i probably have that handle mount you need for the 80....won't be shiny new but serviceable...I'll look ...you need the AV mounts too or are yours OK???



Marc said there was one bad AV,but I haven;t checked it yet? I will try to do that today! Thanks Robin !


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Robin;
> 
> "Wilting" as in a quick way to dry the wood ?
> 
> And tell Mike "hey". And I found 304 stainless Acme rods......6 foot lengths. About twice what 4140 heat treated costs.
> 
> Any idea the capacity he needs in lbs?



Yes I always do my wood this way...knock it down in August and let it sit until the leaves turn brown and fall off (Oct) then go in and fit and split it all right where it fell and haul it out in the tractor bucket. The wood is stihl somewhat wet but is not green..the leaves draw all the sap (sugars) and moisture from the outer layers of the stem and when split and stacked for a couple months the wood is ready to burn. I find the wood heats better than conventional dried for a yr wood. It's not to dry but not at all wet either. I have no creasote problems..haven't run a brush through my chimney in 5 yrs...check it with a mirror every fall but it's clean as a whistle...Part of that is the stove I have ($2,000.00) but with the sugars gone from the burn process there is just plain much less creasote to begin with...


----------



## tbone75

Got to go take a couple laps around the house! Back in a few. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Got to go take a couple laps around the house! Back in a few. LOL



I'll whistle while I wait........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yes I always do my wood this way...knock it down in August and let it sit until the leaves turn brown and fall off (Oct) then go in and fit and split it all right where it fell and haul it out in the tractor bucket. The wood is stihl somewhat wet but is not green..the leaves draw all the sap (sugars) and moisture from the outer layers of the stem and when split and stacked for a couple months the wood is ready to burn. I find the wood heats better than conventional dried for a yr wood. It's not to dry but not at all wet either. I have no creasote problems..haven't run a brush through my chimney in 5 yrs...check it with a mirror every fall but it's clean as a whistle...Part of that is the stove I have ($2,000.00) but with the sugars gone from the burn process there is just plain much less creasote to begin with...




A forester near here suggested that. Don't remember what he called it. A big oak can draw a ton of water in a day so the leaves would draw a bunch. 

Many thanks.


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,Lee gave me a 920 jug..
researched showed replacement options.
you suggestions on a piston ?


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> A forester near here suggested that. Don't remember what he called it. A big oak can draw a ton of water in a day so the leaves would draw a bunch.
> 
> Many thanks.



Yes even when severed the tree tries to keep the leaves alive until there is just nothing left for it to draw from...I learned this from a friend who learned it from his dad who was an old horse yarder and ran deep woods lumber camps back in the day......he would send in a crew in August to dump a hundered cord or so, close to where the camp would set up for that winter...it was used as heat and cooking and burned all winter the same yr. Good method if you adhere to the rules and time it takes...


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,Lee gave me a 920 jug..
> researched showed replacement options.
> you suggestions on a piston ?[/QUOT
> 
> I don't know ron....just keep watchin ebay I guess...those are very hard to come by as far as I know...
> 
> Gotta run guys...cement truck's coming at 8:30....can't be late!!!! Have a good one!!


----------



## tbone75

One for Rob. Berger barrel 220 Swift Ack. Imp LOL Can't remember what kind of action it is?


----------



## tbone75

I think it was LP asking about bedding one? Here is a pic of how this one was done.


----------



## tbone75

Hope the Ron box shows up today? A little scared of what he may have sent? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Got to get one in the mail to send Ron today too! I better get moving and do that!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> One for Rob. Berger barrel 220 Swift Ack. Imp LOL Can't remember what kind of action it is?



Thanks!!

And glad you are back. I'm tired of whistling!!!


----------



## dancan

Yuck ! These self adhesive stamps taste awful .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yuck ! These self adhesive stamps taste awful .



Need a beer to wash the taste out! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Need a beer to wash the taste out! LOL



That's the reason he licks them......


----------



## tbone75

May do a little saw work today? Guy dropped off a POS Poolin 36cc and some old Poolin with the built in sharpener he wants fix.  :hmm3grin2orange:
Then there are the 2 whackers and 2 push mowers some woman wants fixed.
It all looks like a pile of junk! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That's the reason he licks them......



Problem is he licks them they fall off! Then he will just tape them on. :hmm3grin2orange:



What ya want to bet he uses Duct Tape! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I got to get up and get moving or take a nap? LOL Better go do something!


----------



## Cantdog

Cement is all poured.........now off to the woodpile for another 3 cord and Mikey's wood will be fit!!

Lunch break now....light lunch...can't be to full running a saw in 90 degree, full sun, weather........call me a snacker slacker...but we're back to the top of the page again!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Cement is all poured.........now off to the woodpile for another 3 cord and Mikey's wood will be fit!!
> 
> Lunch break now....light lunch...can't be to full running a saw in 90 degree, full sun, weather........call me a snacker slacker...but we're back to the top of the page again!!!



Guess that makes me a Slacking Snacker? Taint done nuttin so far. :msp_unsure:
Snackin on pretzels LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady was just here,nuttin from Ron yet?


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Marc....I'm interested. Sent you a PM....I realize this is a little late.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all........

Didn't take long to catch up......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all........
> 
> Didn't take long to catch up......



Yep.................Nothing but snacker slackers and slacker snackers today! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,Lee gave me a 920 jug..
> researched showed replacement options.
> you suggestions on a piston ?



I think epsian makes one? How ever you spell that? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I think epsian makes one? How ever you spell that? LOL



Your right, i have one for my 920. 
Ask duke theiroff thats where i got the 920, and piston.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yep.................Nothing but snacker slackers and slacker snackers today! :hmm3grin2orange:



They are all English majors.......


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Your right, i have one for my 920.
> Ask duke theiroff thats where i got the 920, and piston.



You mean my 920! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just about have my 3rd truck load of chit I am tossing out! I may be sorry later on? LOL I need room!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Just about have my 3rd truck load of chit I am tossing out! I may be sorry later on? LOL I need room!!



I used do it "Under the Influence" of 1/2 bottle or more of Drambuie and good music. 

Boy do you throw a lot out. Friends sat around the dumpster with landing nets.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I used do it "Under the Influence" of 1/2 bottle or more of Drambuie and good music.
> 
> Boy do you throw a lot out. Friends sat around the dumpster with landing nets.



No saw parts! LOL Everything but!


----------



## tbone75

Yes I am a pack rat! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No saw parts! LOL Everything but!



Heretic!!!!!! Worse than an English Major!!!!!

You mail saw parts off to make room.......














For more saw parts......

Hi John!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Heretic!!!!!! Worse than an English Major!!!!!
> 
> You mail saw parts off to make room.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more saw parts......
> 
> Hi John!!!



Just what I did today! Mailed some out and got some in! LOL Should be more incoming tomorrow? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Just what I did today! Mailed some out and got some in! LOL Should be more incoming tomorrow? LOL



You be a Husky Ho

I be a Stihl slut........I do it for free


----------



## tbone75

One truck load should be mostly mower parts! LOL Had more than enough of working on them! I scraped 24 of them a while back! All riders! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You be a Husky Ho
> 
> I be a Stihl slut........I do it for free



Yes! LOL Husky,Stihl,J-Red,Dolmar,Pioneer,Poulan,Ect. HO ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I better get back to cleaning! Starting to get stiff in the wrong way! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

John,,got a good tecumseh carb for a tecumseh HM-100 ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yes! LOL Husky,Stihl,J-Red,Dolmar,Pioneer,Poulan,Ect. HO ! LOL



Hey I can't rhyme that well. 

I ain't no English Major!!

Any Graveley stuff. 2 or 4 wheel?


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> You be a Husky Ho
> 
> I be a Stihl slut........I do it for free



Nah , John's just a plain ole saw whore der .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,got a good tecumseh carb for a tecumseh HM-100 ??



Not likely? That HL place has some Tecumseh carbs for 22 bucks?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey I can't rhyme that well.
> 
> I ain't no English Major!!
> 
> Any Graveley stuff. 2 or 4 wheel?



Nope,never had one of them.Wish I did at times!


----------



## dancan

BTW , rye and 7 gets rid of that adhesive taste .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nah , John's just a plain ole saw whore der .



Yep! You be right Dan! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> BTW , rye and 7 gets rid of that adhesive taste .



I would hope!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You be a Husky Ho
> 
> I be a Stihl slut........I do it for free



I am just a plain saw slut! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Nah , John's just a plain ole saw whore der .




Burn!!! 

I think.....


----------



## dancan

No burn there , he's a proud card holder .


----------



## AU_K2500

evening fellas. rough day at work. brand new phone took a crap, have to replace it now. 

Good news! got my TS350, Thanks John!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> No burn there , he's a proud card holder .



He's proud, but does he have to tell John Law when he moves?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Arggg! Who dropped this orange turd on my bench???  

Got the saw work of a big local tree service. Says he has 15-20 saws hes wanting me to work on, i get to keep the ones i want!  lots of 372's 290, 192's etc. 
This husky is poring gas out the carb? Shouldnt be a hard fix.

P.s this is a 395


----------



## dancan

Maybe that's why he's stayin' put on his 40 acres and building his garage in a hill so no one can see him from above , Hmmmm , infra-red won't work well through a berm of dirt on the roof so it won't show heat at night and he sure does seem to know an awful lot about growing flowers .................


----------



## little possum

John, I got a dumpster for gun stuff 

Been outside sticking the monster mac back together. No fire.. But do have another set of ignition stuff from Mo Jim!  Gotta see if she will fire up, and see if the port work makes it go or blow!


----------



## roncoinc

Somebody GOTTA want this !!

Chainsaw Chain Sharpener


----------



## dancan

Sure would be nice to have if you were going to get in the biz .


----------



## roncoinc

Got a 920 i'm going to build..

they take a one of bar mount i am told.
M,Mark did this to his to make reg husky bars mount.
made me think of Rob 

" Bascially they are just like the originals with the inner thread being 10mm then using a 9mm shoulder for the bar, then stepped down to 8mm for the bar studs. I also had to make some 10x8mm bushings for the clutch cover holes. 
I can now use standard D009 Husky mount bars on it. "

Hey Rob ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Somebody GOTTA want this !!
> 
> Chainsaw Chain Sharpener



That is nice! Just to much money for me! LOL If I did a lot of chains I would nab it! That has to be a great price for it!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sure would be nice to have if you were going to get in the biz .



I think it's overpriced but looks in good shape.

you been checking hatchet sharpness to get the stamp taste overcome ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got a 920 i'm going to build..
> 
> they take a one of bar mount i am told.
> M,Mark did this to his to make reg husky bars mount.
> made me think of Rob
> 
> " Bascially they are just like the originals with the inner thread being 10mm then using a 9mm shoulder for the bar, then stepped down to 8mm for the bar studs. I also had to make some 10x8mm bushings for the clutch cover holes.
> I can now use standard D009 Husky mount bars on it. "
> 
> Hey Rob ??



I may need them too! I got me a 920 coming! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Yes I always do my wood this way...knock it down in August and let it sit until the leaves turn brown and fall off (Oct) then go in and fit and split it all right where it fell and haul it out in the tractor bucket. The wood is stihl somewhat wet but is not green..the leaves draw all the sap (sugars) and moisture from the outer layers of the stem and when split and stacked for a couple months the wood is ready to burn. I find the wood heats better than conventional dried for a yr wood. It's not to dry but not at all wet either. I have no creasote problems..haven't run a brush through my chimney in 5 yrs...check it with a mirror every fall but it's clean as a whistle...Part of that is the stove I have ($2,000.00) but with the sugars gone from the burn process there is just plain much less creasote to begin with...



I agree with you on doing the wood like that, I like that or wood dropped early in the winter before any sap flows for the following winter. The days are getting shorter gentlemen, the deer are talking to me in my sleep and I am looking forward to a winter in my new shop..........also can't wait to try out that snow cannon on that Gravely. Hope we get three feet in the first snow fall. No more air conditioning work, not a lot of refrigeration work, just strait forward boiler and furnace work. I can't wait...it's the happiest time of year.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I may need them too! I got me a 920 coming! :msp_thumbsup:



You two are going to make me drag mine out of the project pile.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You two are going to make me drag mine out of the project pile.



Sounds like mine is in many pieces! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

John,,i ordered a carb..

A friend is a member of "amazon prime " he got a notice he could get one "family" relative a free membership.
he gave it to me 
"prime" members on anything distributed by Amazon get FREE two day shiping.
that carb for the tecumseh HM100 was distributed by amazon so i should get it satday.
$27 total,free shipping,two days 

have found lots of stuff cheaper than on the bay..


----------



## dancan

Sounds like a 920 buildoff ! Captain Slow vs Captain (Insert Title Here) vs Jim 









:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like mine is in many pieces! LOL



Your gonna need Robin or PB on that one !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,i ordered a carb..
> 
> A friend is a member of "amazon prime " he got a notice he could get one "family" relative a free membership.
> he gave it to me
> "prime" members on anything distributed by Amazon get FREE two day shiping.
> that carb for the tecumseh HM100 was distributed by amazon so i should get it satday.
> $27 total,free shipping,two days
> 
> have found lots of stuff cheaper than on the bay..



That is nice! I got one for this generator for 22 plus shipping,took 5 days to get here. LOL You win! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sounds like a 920 buildoff ! Captain Slow vs Captain (Insert Title Here) vs Jim
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Captain RON !! AARRGGHHH !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your gonna need Robin or PB on that one !!



Already had that in mind! LOL Has new seals,bearings and piston with it. This could take a while! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That is nice! I got one for this generator for 22 plus shipping,took 5 days to get here. LOL You win! LOL



Was it for a tecumseh HM-100 ?
thats stihl cheap,depending on shipping.

next time before the bay check out amazon.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sounds like a 920 buildoff ! Captain Slow vs Captain (Insert Title Here) vs Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Ron will win that race! Me-Jim ??


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> ................................
> 
> have found lots of stuff cheaper than on the bay..



I know one fellow that buys from amazon and resells on the bay .......Alot .
He calls Amazon his warehouse .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Captain MEEN !! AARRGGHHH !!















:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was it for a tecumseh HM-100 ?
> thats stihl cheap,depending on shipping.
> 
> next time before the bay check out amazon.



It was for that 10hp ?
I never think about Amazon? Guess I better start!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I know one fellow that buys from amazon and resells on the bay .......Alot .
> He calls Amazon his warehouse .



I really better check there !


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You two are going to make me drag mine out of the project pile.



You could have just let me have it! You wouldn't have to worry about it no more! LOL
I had to go look elsewhere to find one! :msp_razz:


----------



## jimdad07

It might come to a buildoff. I need many parts for mine, I am pretty much working with a crankcase and not much more unless I can save the cylinder.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Maybe that's why he's stayin' put on his 40 acres and building his garage in a hill so no one can see him from above , Hmmmm , infra-red won't work well through a berm of dirt on the roof so it won't show heat at night and he sure does seem to know an awful lot about growing flowers .................




What are you sayin Dan??? He does have a pony tail I think.........should we send up the Heuys......??????


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ron & John. 

Give me ID, OD, and OAL in INCHES. 

and how many you need. And WILL need. And as some extras that are going to roll under the bench and get lost. 

I hate to reset up a job.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Ron & John.
> 
> Give me ID, OD, and OAL in INCHES.
> 
> and how many you need. And WILL need. And as some extras that are going to roll under the bench and get lost.
> 
> I hate to reset up a job.



So you would need to know how lang the first section into the case is,then how long the 9mm bar mount part is,then how long the 8mm threads are,,then how wide the spacers are ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> So you would need to know how lang the first section into the case is,then how long the 9mm bar mount part is,then how long the 8mm threads are,,then how wide the spacers are ??



Even I dare say.....

Dare.......


Dare......




A sketch!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam spellcheck. 

Ss drop off OD and ID.....

I didn't realize spellcheck was changing Rob to Ron in emails till emails from new folks start"I thought your name was Rob"

Draw on a piece of paper, take a picture and post.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> What are you sayin Dan??? He does have a pony tail I think.........should we send up the Heuys......??????



Hey! You got a pony tail too! :msp_rolleyes:
The OL calls it her steering wheel! LOL Aint saying no more! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ron & John.
> 
> Give me ID, OD, and OAL in INCHES.
> 
> and how many you need. And WILL need. And as some extras that are going to roll under the bench and get lost.
> 
> I hate to reset up a job.



Hope Ron can tell you what is needed? Mine won't be here for a while? That Midget is a little slow. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I don't see a 920 in the Pit Bull list?


----------



## AU_K2500

Was telling Rob about this earlier....

At a Mexican restaurant down the road. 









View attachment 249870

View attachment 249871


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Hey! You got a pony tail too! :msp_rolleyes:
> The OL calls it her steering wheel! LOL Aint saying no more! LOL



Steering wheel? That is messed up, must have something to do with "tucking the OL in".


----------



## jimdad07

Those are some pretty nice old school outboards Mark.


----------



## tbone75

Them is some old ones!


----------



## Modifiedmark

roncoinc said:


> So you would need to know how lang the first section into the case is,then how long the 9mm bar mount part is,then how long the 8mm threads are,,then how wide the spacers are ??



Here is a picture of the ones that I made. I forgot to add that the clutch cover holes were drilled and tapped to 1/2" for the screw in bushings I made. Yeah I'm a hack somtimes but they work well and easier then press fitting them. 

I probably have the original studs someplace to base them off of. I originally used Husky 77 studs but they were a hair short on both ends.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Steering wheel? That is messed up, must have something to do with "tucking the OL in".



Some times :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam Mark. 

That is Kool. Had a Sea Gull outboard a couple of times. 

1500 miles to see it is gonna have to wait a while though.


----------



## tbone75

Modifiedmark said:


> Here is a picture of the ones that I made. I forgot to add that the clutch cover holes were drilled and tapped to 1/2" for the screw in bushings I made. Yeah I'm a hack somtimes but they work well and easier then press fitting them.
> 
> I probably have the original studs someplace to base them off of. I originally used Husky 77 studs but they were a hair short on both ends.



Very nice Mark! Thanks!!!


----------



## Modifiedmark

I should also add, I made the front stud just a bit longer as the outer spike bolts to it. 

I couldnt find the spikes so I cut out a set from one of Cbfarmalls for a pattern.


----------



## tbone75

Modifiedmark said:


> I should also add, I made the front stud just a bit longer as the outer spike bolts to it.
> 
> I couldnt find the spikes so I cut out a set from one of Cbfarmalls for a pattern.



I thought you didn't have anything but a Poulan!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hey! You got a pony tail too! :msp_rolleyes:
> The OL calls it her steering wheel! LOL Aint saying no more! LOL




HeHeHe...yep you don't need a good back for that!!!!!!


----------



## Modifiedmark

tbone75 said:


> I thought you didn't have anything but a Poulan!



Yeah, I hate being typecast like that! :msp_rolleyes:

Mostly Poulans a Partners but I have a mixed batch of others as well. I appreciate good saws from all brands.

I ran Cbfarmall's 930 to begin with and got hooked on these.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HeHeHe...yep you don't need a good back for that!!!!!!



Yep! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Go look on the thread i created on the chainsaw forum... Found something strange wrong with that 395!!!


----------



## tbone75

Modifiedmark said:


> Yeah, I hate being typecast like that! :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Mostly Poulans a Partners but I have a mixed batch of others as well. I appreciate good saws from all brands.
> 
> I ran Cbfarmall's 930 to begin with and got hooked on these.



That is my problem! I like way to many different brands! LOL

Going to be a while before I get to run mine! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam Mark.
> 
> That is Kool. Had a Sea Gull outboard a couple of times.
> 
> 1500 miles to see it is gonna have to wait a while though.



Good Lord.........Land rover outboards...remember the prop??? If I remember right they were called "Aqua Fans" in the adds???


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Go look on the thread i created on the chainsaw forum... Found something strange wrong with that 395!!!



I will after bit!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Good Lord.........Land rover outboards...remember the prop??? If I remember right they were called "Aqua Fans" in the adds???



Had Lotsa torque. 10:1 30 wt nondetergent oil. 

I love the Ol Beasts.


----------



## Cantdog

You're right John...there are no 8XX or 9XX saws in my fleet.......nor even parts saws.....I would like a good 910EV but these saws were a rather short production run compared to the older "true" Jonsereds and there are very few parts around. Very, very few of those saws around here either. PB has many more of these series and knows what fits what on them......I ran most of his saws of these series and was not overly impressed with compared to say an older 80 or 90 Jonsereds........however he has a 910 EV that I pretty much fell in love with.....smooth and Brutus with heated handles!!!!! Yesssssszs!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You're right John...there are no 8XX or 9XX saws in my fleet.......nor even parts saws.....I would like a good 910EV but these saws were a rather short production run compared to the older "true" Jonsereds and there are very few parts around. Very, very few of those saws around here either. PB has many more of these series and knows what fits what on them......I ran most of his saws of these series and was not overly impressed with compared to say an older 80 or 90 Jonsereds........however he has a 910 EV that I pretty much fell in love with.....smooth and Brutus with heated handles!!!!! Yesssssszs!!!!



If I happen not to like the 920 there are several around that want it! LOL I just beat them to it! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Nice saw Mark, that is a good looking machine. I would love to put one up against the 9010, I bet they have just as much grunt.


----------



## tbone75

Rob hows the back doing?


----------



## tbone75

I did some saw work today! Sears was fast? LOL Put all new AVs in that 3300.And put a carb kit in my buddies Mac 605. He called and said it fired right up for him! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rob hows the back doing?



Like "The Ring" it rules all. 

Getting better at it's own rate. Too dam slow. LOL

Just frustrating. Getting exercises to prevent this from happening again. Hopefully. 

Sort of a wake up call. 

Never drew disability before.


----------



## Modifiedmark

jimdad07 said:


> Nice saw Mark, that is a good looking machine. I would love to put one up against the 9010, I bet they have just as much grunt.



Umm I dont know about that. I had a 9010 for a short time and have ran a few others, and there stout. Since the muffler mod the 920 might run with it better. The 930 on the other hand may run with it as is. Then again I have never ran the 9010 side by side with either, lets just say they all run well.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey John, also just to let you know. The 920 is all put together right now. (Minus a couple of small things)


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Like "The Ring" it rules all.
> 
> Getting better at it's own rate. Too dam slow. LOL
> 
> Just frustrating. Getting exercises to prevent this from happening again. Hopefully.
> 
> Sort of a wake up call.
> 
> Never drew disability before.



Afraid it is a very slow thing to heal! Exercises can help a little. I have been through all kinds of rehab!Even in the water stuff. LOL Just don't help nerve crap!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey John, also just to let you know. The 920 is all put together right now. (Minus a couple of small things)



 I like that! May not take to long to try it out!


----------



## tbone75

Ron and Jim better get building! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
Jim the kids ready for school?
The activities are starting to pickup for mine. Daughter has dance and cheerleading now. Son is going to start Karate in a few weeks. 
Not much saw activitiy lately.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all,
> Jim the kids ready for school?
> The activities are starting to pickup for mine. Daughter has dance and cheerleading now. Son is going to start Karate in a few weeks.
> Not much saw activitiy lately.



You better just send them saws down to me.You won't have time for them. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Been cleaning the shop as well as the basement.Making a lot more room for saws! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I like that! May not take to long to try it out!



I think you'll like this saw! I have some pictures, I may post em in the jred thread!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Been cleaning the shop as well as the basement.Making a lot more room for saws! LOL



I need to do some cleaning too! My shop is a mess! 

I need to get back to work! My break is over... But its slow tonight so its ok!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I think you'll like this saw! I have some pictures, I may post em in the jred thread!



I am sure I will like it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Bed time for this Bozo! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Bed time for this Bozo! LOL



Night BONZO!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Say "Good Night" Rob......

Good Night Rob....


----------



## dancan

Up time over here , another half day but I'm stayin' away from the stamps .


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackerzz

[video=youtube;1TD_pSeNelU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TD_pSeNelU&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> If I happen not to like the 920 there are several around that want it! LOL I just beat them to it! LOL



Yeah...I wasn't crapping on them...good powerful saws...they just seem even harder to scrounge NLA parts for than even the older ones.....and I have yet to find one around here..or even parts saws....


----------



## RandyMac

Damm! 3 already? PHHHTTT!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Randy...Hows things going on the left side??? Done anything with your firetruck yet??


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys. Its TGIF ! Not that it matters to me. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John did you figure out if you need the AV mounts for that 80 handle bracket yet???? I do have an extra bracket..'taint pretty but ain't bent or broken....just ain't flashy lookin.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey John did you figure out if you need the AV mounts for that 80 handle bracket yet???? I do have an extra bracket..'taint pretty but ain't bent or broken....just ain't flashy lookin.....



No I didn't look at it yet. I will do that today! That bracket don't have to be pretty for me. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Went up to Mikey's yesterday afternoon/evening and fit the last four cord of ash, maple, oak and birch.....the 49sp with the injun Northwoods piston ran good no problems...however the next time I use one of those pistons I think I'll take the time to lighten it up to stock 49sp weight...it seems to vibrate at high speed more than my other 49s.....the 61/268XP took a fit... right from the start it started harder/different than usual and got progressively harder to maintain an even idle after a hard run and finally wouldn't idle at all...??? Oh well I haven't done a thing to it since I built it 2-3 yrs ago..definately feels like a fuel delivery issue not mechanical....maybe pull the carb tonight and check things out....to bad being one saw down...what ever will I do?? LOL!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> No I didn't look at it yet. I will do that today! That bracket don't have to be pretty for me. LOL



OK...just let me know what ya need and I'll get it right in the mail to you....look it over close to see if you need anything else...I gotts a goodly bunch of that stuff.....


----------



## RandyMac

Well Robin, still waiting on the house to close, could be next week, then there will be a place to park the old thing.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Well Robin, still waiting on the house to close, could be next week, then there will be a place to park the old thing.



That sounds good Randy....I hate waiting for the wheels of the paper pushers to spool up and get things like that over with...Congrats on the purchase!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK...just let me know what ya need and I'll get it right in the mail to you....look it over close to see if you need anything else...I gotts a goodly bunch of that stuff.....



Thanks a bunch Robin! I will get it looked over good this weekend. In between cleaning breaks.LOL And maybe some shelf building!


----------



## RandyMac

The house thing has been dragging on since mid June and it was supposed to be a 60 day escrow. I finally got a somewhat solid date, but only after three other parties argued about it for a week. Seems simple math gets lost in money matters. We are still waiting for someone to screw it up. I think I could buy a nuke from Russia in less time and with less paperwork.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> The house thing has been dragging on since mid June and it was supposed to be a 60 day escrow. I finally got a somewhat solid date, but only after three other parties argued about it for a week. Seems simple math gets lost in money matters. We are still waiting for someone to screw it up. I think I could buy a nuke from Russia in less time and with less paperwork.



I had a house in town when I bought this place here.Rented it out for year then sold it.Only took 3 weeks from start to finish!


----------



## tbone75

Had to go chase deer out of my rose garden! Mom and baby ! Stupid things just aint afraid of nothing! Walked right at them and Stihl wouldn't move! Got within 30' before they wold leave!


----------



## tbone75

I am over run by deer! 2 sets of twins and 2 other single little ones running around my house every day! 2 small bucks and 2 large bucks every now and then too! I can only eat so much deer! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see Mark and Ron lurking down there! Can't take that long to catch up! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
I must have been on the Husky service last night. my connection sucked. It took 5 minutes to open a page.


----------



## AU_K2500

i got 150 grains thatll give those deer a good what fur.....

morning fellas! 

hoping to see the Pioneer farmsaw pop over today. get working on tearing down my brand new TS350....well, new to me any way!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> i got 150 grains thatll give those deer a good what fur.....
> 
> morning fellas!
> 
> hoping to see the Pioneer farmsaw pop over today. get working on tearing down my brand new TS350....well, new to me any way!



I will get to my Farmsaw someday? LOL That guy finally told me I could have it!


----------



## roncoinc

Multitasking here,trying to do to many things at onece.
now stumoch wants attention..


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Morning all,
> I must have been on the Husky service last night. my connection sucked. It took 5 minutes to open a page.



That is worse than my dial up chit! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Multitasking here,trying to do to many things at onece.
> now stumoch wants attention..



Feed the Slug! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> i got 150 grains thatll give those deer a good what fur.....
> 
> morning fellas!
> 
> hoping to see the Pioneer farmsaw pop over today. get working on tearing down my brand new TS350....well, new to me any way!



40 grains will do the job. LOL
You got every piece and screw I had for it so you should good to go!
Stihl think it would have made a fun mini-bike motor! LOL


----------



## tbone75

That old guy that has them saws he said he was giving me hasn't showed up yet? Told me he had them in the back of his truck a week ago? Hope he didn't let someone else have them! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## roncoinc

there,,tummy feels much better 

now to do some saw research.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> there,,tummy feels much better
> 
> now to do some saw research.



What saw?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What saw?



Got distracted while making some up and researched burning man.
Jerry going THERE !! LOL !!!
sure he will have a good time...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got distracted while making some up and researched burning man.
> Jerry going THERE !! LOL !!!
> sure he will have a good time...



Hope I can find it on TV? Have a couple times! That place gets down right crazy!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all

Off to a store bought breakfast then to get oyster samiches for lunch at the Green Dragon farmers market.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hope I can find it on TV? Have a couple times! That place gets down right crazy!



Start looking for Jerry on YouTube......

And I believe the technical or clinical term is "Mondo Bozo"........


Morning John.

Morning Ron.


----------



## dancan

Mmmm , free coffee


----------



## dancan

And a box of doughnuts Mmmmmmm


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> And a box of doughnuts Mmmmmmm



Morning Homer.........


----------



## roncoinc

Dan lickin donuts now ??

think i'll go get me new car today.
only 20 yrs old but new to me !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Dan lickin donuts now ??
> 
> think i'll go get me new car today.
> only 20 yrs old but new to me !!



Yup. Dan is dunkin donuts in Rye and 7........

Another Volvo Ron ?


----------



## dancan

No saw work for me .
Freddies Fantastic Fish for lunch :smile2:


----------



## tbone75

Not sure about lunch yet?
Tomorrow my Nephew is having a hog roast! Mom is baking pies right now!Done got smacked for getting to close to a pie! LOL


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Dan lickin donuts now ??
> 
> think i'll go get me new car today.
> only 20 yrs old but new to me !!



Just like Dan,
Oldie but goodie


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Yup. Dan is dunkin donuts in Rye and 7........
> 
> Another Volvo Ron ?



Yupan udder volvo ...

hope this one last more than 350K miles !

time for fresh matter samiches for lunch


----------



## tbone75

Just got a box from Ron! Talk about a surprise!!!!! This is going to some serious fun!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Them other saws are getting put on hold! This one is getting put together!!
Thank you Ron  
Did you use the new grinder?


----------



## tbone75

I must have scratched my eye or got something in it this morning? SOB is bugging me bad! LOL Stihl like this tomorrow I will go get it looked at.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ron got your box out yesterday! 
I got a few other things i threw in. I had more, but also didnt have alot of space


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Them other saws are getting put on hold! This one is getting put together!!
> Thank you Ron
> Did you use the new grinder?



I cant take credit for that..got it that way,done by another member on here.
he told me it was for "fun" not firewood cutting steady 
may want to take a stone and polish it up a tad ??
at least make sure the rings dont catch..
was hoping you would like that.
sreiouse port job !!


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey ron got your box out yesterday!
> I got a few other things i threw in. I had more, but also didnt have alot of space



Thank you !!


----------



## roncoinc

Johns cookie cutting stihl killing race saw ported jug !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I cant take credit for that..got it that way,done by another member on here.
> he told me it was for "fun" not firewood cutting steady
> may want to take a stone and polish it up a tad ??
> at least make sure the rings dont catch..
> was hoping you would like that.
> sreiouse port job !!



Maybe you should have kept it! Your going to miss the fun! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Maybe you should have kept it! Your going to miss the fun! LOL



It will be awhile before i get to my 268 anyway..

Going to be interesting to see how it runs ??
wonder if it will idle ??
bet top end will SCREEM tho !! LOL !!
set the squish and GO !!
now you know what "finger" porting looks like


----------



## tbone75

Got a pile of Husky parts today too! You guys see something there you need? Most of the 350 stuff I got to keep. LOL I hope that one clutch cover fits my 372?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It will be awhile before i get to my 268 anyway..
> 
> Going to be interesting to see how it runs ??
> wonder if it will idle ??
> bet top end will SCREEM tho !! LOL !!
> set the squish and GO !!
> now you know what "finger" porting looks like



Think I seen that jug before?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got a pile of Husky parts today too! You guys see something there you need? Most of the 350 stuff I got to keep. LOL I hope that one clutch cover fits my 372?



On the 372 it depends where the chain adjuster is,internal or thru the cover ?
i needed one and had wrong type,converted the adjuster,easy.cover works now.

time to go put a tank on a 346.


----------



## tbone75

When you get a 268 I will send it back up so you can try it out!Could be a lot of fun! Not like I will run it very much,just for playing around. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Think I seen that jug before?



Yes you have


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> On the 372 it depends where the chain adjuster is,internal or thru the cover ?
> i needed one and had wrong type,converted the adjuster,easy.cover works now.
> 
> time to go put a tank on a 346.



5 min. job! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Them covers are 55,51,61?,141? got a 55 tank too.That one jug ?? Other is a 350.Clutch covers look like 350s and 2 others??


----------



## tbone75

There is more odds and ends in another bag I will get a pic of in a bit.
The crankcase is a 350 Husky.Now I have 2 of them to build! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time to get back at it!


----------



## tbone75

More stuff I don't know what is? LOL See something you need let me know!

Skip the first pic. Same as the second.#2 is better!


----------



## tbone75

Maybe someone can ID this P&C ? 46mm has one scratch straight up to the top.Bet it could stihl be used.


----------



## tbone75

Have 3 clutch covers for a 350 Husky and 3 break handles. I can spare one of each.
Want to see if the one clutch cover fits my 372? But its in the corner somewhere in the pile in the pic.


----------



## sefh3

We stihl need to talk about an 064 you have.


----------



## sefh3

I don't want it to get lost in the mix:msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of AS slackers today! Must mean you under slacking elsewhere? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl cleaning and moving chit! Didn't throw much away so far today? LOL


----------



## dancan

So I asked ugly ''Beula'' why she was placing the electrodes up so high and spread far apart on my leg this time , she just smiled and said that they got new batteries for the machine .
:msp_ohmy: when she cranked it up today .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> What a bunch of AS slackers today! Must mean you under slacking elsewhere? :hmm3grin2orange:



Darn English Majors........

Conjugating the verb "To Slack"

I slack
You slack
He/she/it slacks
We slack 
You slack
THEY SLACK!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> So I asked ugly ''Beula'' why she was placing the electrodes up so high and spread far apart on my leg this time , she just smiled and said that they got new batteries for the machine .
> :msp_ohmy: when she cranked it up today .



And just how high up your leg did you let her go? :monkey:
Go ahead,we won't tell.:monkey:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Darn English Majors........
> 
> Conjugating the verb "To Slack"
> 
> I slack
> You slack
> He/she/it slacks
> We slack
> You slack
> THEY SLACK!!!!!



I is just a hill billy/red neck :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I flunked English/Spelling ! And do I even catch chit for it from my youngest Daughter! "The English Teacher" :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I is just a hill billy/red neck :hmm3grin2orange:



Hill Billy.......

I always thought of you as a Mountain William.......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Darn English Majors........
> 
> Conjugating the verb "To Slack"
> 
> I slack
> You slack
> He/she/it slacks
> We slack
> You slack
> THEY SLACK!!!!!



Lagers? :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hill Billy.......
> 
> I always thought of you as a Mountain William.......



No mountains here,just hills. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Lagers? :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:



This is gonna head for the gutter quick!!!! ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Just got my orders! Got to husk corn. LOL OL is putting some in the freezer! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

French lesson 

Je Slack
Tu Slack
Il Slack
Elle Slack 
Nous Slackon 
Vous Slacke


That's just a start .....


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> French lesson
> 
> Je Slack
> Tu Slack
> Il Slack
> Elle Slack
> Nous Slackon
> Vous Slacke
> 
> 
> That's just a start .....



votre faine'ant !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> votre faine'ant !!



:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Still warm from the oven!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused:



Here you go John .

Definition: (adj) lazy, idle

Tu es vraiment fainéant ! - You are really lazy!

Or Slacker .


----------



## tbone75

Mom made 2-Apple,2-Peanutbutter and 2-Custard pies today!


----------



## tbone75

The OL said I was evil! Showing you guys them pies! LOL Tried the Apple and Peanutbutter!


----------



## dancan

I've never had a peanutbutter pie .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I've never had a peanutbutter pie .



Then you just aint living right! LOL My DIL makes a different kind for me! It is just about as good as Moms!


----------



## dancan

I'll put it on the list LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure are quiet?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You guys sure are quiet?



Do i need to start a fight ??


----------



## dancan

Hey John , you want a Cthrew bar for your collection ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Do i need to start a fight ??



No one here to fight with? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , you want a Cthrew bar for your collection ?



:bad_smelly:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Do i need to start a fight ??



Well.......okay!!!!


----------



## dancan

He's got 2 of them , both run , 30$$ for the pair and says he'll ship to the states ......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> He's got 2 of them , both run , 30$$ for the pair and says he'll ship to the states ......



Have to pay me more than that to take them! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Anyone have any ideas what that P&C are I posted?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> hey john , you want a cthrew bar for your collection ?



lol !!!!!!! Lol !!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Anyone have any ideas what that P&C are I posted?



Didnt see it ??


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All....just stumbling through on my way to bed.......long day for this dog...started laying double coverage rolled roofing...with lots of tar/cement.....did that untill noon..T-shirt soaked...then went up to where Hoss lives and dismantled the mowing machine to put a belt back on from when my daughter mowed Hoss's pasture.... no idea how she jumped a belt??? Brand new and I had a hell of a time getting it back on in the pasture...no wind blazing sun...T-shirt soaked again.....then mowed until 6:00pm loaded the tractor on the trailer and returned it to the shop....gonna need it in the morning, push bad leaners in the direction I want them to fall.....gotta dump 24-28 good sized hardwoods first thing in the morning........on second thought I might as well have my last ale before bed time......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Didnt see it ??



OK here it is again.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> OK here it is again.



I looked at them.....

Didn't help......

I don't know good $hit from applebutter......


----------



## Cantdog

I can't help either John...it is to new to be in my data storage......didn't you say it was 46MM?? That would put it somewhere around 55cc..maybe....any cast markings on the botton sides of the cyl??...like numbers etc??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I can't help either John...it is to new to be in my data storage......didn't you say it was 46MM?? That would put it somewhere around 55cc..maybe....any cast markings on the botton sides of the cyl??...like numbers etc??



There is some marks on it.Not much of any numbers? 46mm


----------



## AU_K2500

need some help. Need to replace the vent line on the TS350....dont have anything big enough. the nipple on the tank looks like 1.4"I.D. line would fit...would tygon be ok? or do i need to use the black line that it has....Sorry for the stupid question.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I looked at them.....
> 
> Didn't help......
> 
> I don't know good $hit from applebutter......



I am with you! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> need some help. Need to replace the vent line on the TS350....dont have anything big enough. the nipple on the tank looks like 1.4"I.D. line would fit...would tygon be ok? or do i need to use the black line that it has....Sorry for the stupid question.



Tygon should work just fine.


----------



## tbone75

You guys are boring tonight! LOL And I hurt like hell,so I am off to bed!
You guys have a good one!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You guys are boring tonight! LOL And I hurt like hell,so I am off to bed!
> You guys have a good one!



Night John. Take care...


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> OK here it is again.



Doesn't look like a Stihl to me. It might be a new strato.


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Doesn't look like a Stihl to me. It might be a new strato.



I agree with Scott. It looks like a Husky jug or a Sachs-Dolmar jug on the outside on the intake side, on the inside it looks like a Stihl jug because of the little tab sticking down into the intake port. My vote is for a John Deere lawnmower or maybe an older Dolmar jug.


----------



## Cantdog

This is just a thought...and assuming that is for a Husky since it came in a whole bunch of Husky stuff......and doesn't have any decernable markings like Mahle, Gillardoni, KS etc.......and since it's 46MM......is it perhaps one of those aftermarket 55 P&Cs??? I think Ron has used a few of those....seems like he might recognise it...dunno... just thinking out loud....


----------



## Cantdog

Alrighty Then.......I see you all are stihl dreaming of "Flippy Caps" and aren't quite ready to face the day man fashion..with hot coffee and bad attitude........'K....fair enough....I gotts work to do.....I'll be back in 8 cord......or so....


----------



## dancan

Fainéant !

Or just plain ole ZZZSlackerz


----------



## dancan

Someone been passin' around free meds again ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Up and slacking!!!!!

Is that an oxymoron??? 

Off to look at 75 acres of Gubment Surplus wid me baby brudder.....

All the rest of you;

Slack On!!!!!!














Or go back to slacking off.......


----------



## dancan

Hey John , did you see the youtube video on how to stabilize wood ?
So simple .......... Oops , of course you didn't , sorry I mentioned it .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> someone been passin' around free meds again ?



who ??????????


----------



## roncoinc

Speaking of wood,,,,, 
was at a guys house yestday,works with wood,makes stuff etc.
he handed me a 4x4 four feet long.
it was so heavy i almost dropped it !!
i had to look at the end to see any grain,then could hardly see any..
thot at first it was some cast,artificial stuff made to look like wood.
i have NEVER seen wood SO dense...
he dont know what it is,nobody can identify it.he dont know where he got it.
i'll bet that piece weighs thirty pounds.


----------



## dancan

Could it be this ?

Olea laurifolia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Could it be this ?
> 
> Olea laurifolia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I otta measure accuratelly and weigh it .


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys,slacker checking in. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Yes I took some meds about 3am. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like somebody crawled out of thier shell this morning


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks like somebody crawled out of thier shell this morning



Very slowly ! LOL


----------



## dancan

I got you a picture of the setup







A brake bleader vacuum pump and a pickle jar .
Insert dry wood , fill with minwax wood hardner , pull a vacuum and leave for a week .
Pretty simple , works for staining bone as well .


----------



## tbone75

I wonder if that jug is 55 Husky? got a top cover for a 55?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I got you a picture of the setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A brake bleader vacuum pump and a pickle jar .
> Insert dry wood , fill with minwax wood hardner , pull a vacuum and leave for a week .
> Pretty simple , works for staining bone as well .



Never seen that wood hardener before? May have to find some!


----------



## tbone75

Bet I could use a bigger jar or something to do larger wood.May take longer?


----------



## Stihl 041S

12.2mm cobalt splitpoint drills. $7.50 a pound


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> 12.2mm cobalt splitpoint drills. $7.50 a pound



Sounds cheap?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Damn cheap. Usually cost more than that each


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Bet I could use a bigger jar or something to do larger wood.May take longer?



I was thinking a pressure cooker , a couple of fittings in the holes in the top and you're in business .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was thinking a pressure cooker , a couple of fittings in the holes in the top and you're in business .



Great idea Dan! I have one of them I have never used. May even go to a bigger vac pump? I can get one of them easy!


----------



## tbone75

That jug is not a 55 Husky. Looked that one up. Keep searching.


----------



## Stihl 041S

John. Check your emails


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Hey John , did you see the youtube video on how to stabilize wood ?
> So simple .......... Oops , of course you didn't , sorry I mentioned it .



I think he just pops a pill for that...


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> I was thinking a pressure cooker , a couple of fittings in the holes in the top and you're in business .



If you know someone in the HVAC field around you, you could always try to borrow a vacuum pump.


----------



## jimdad07

Been cutting wood all morning. Been running all of the Dolmars new and old today just to prove to my FIL that Stihls are not the best out there. Not bashing Stihls, I like them a lot, just stating what I see to be truth. Three of us knocked out a 14 cord dump truck load in two hours (face cord) and stacked all the blocks. Good morning of work, came home and finished the five cord worth I had here and now I am cleaning up the yard around the new shop. More updates to follow on "As the fire wood burns".


----------



## tbone75

Stihl cleaning and moving stuff! Took one little break to fix a Stihl 009. Someone had been fooling with the carb. A little adjusting,runs just fine. LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I think he just pops a pill for that...



That is about the only pill I don't need! "YET" :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I like Northwoods! They are fast! 394 piston!


----------



## tbone75

The only makings I can find on this jug? Hope it helps?


----------



## tbone75

Dang CAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Found a Pioneer 1074 with a bow on it! Flea Bay! Hope it don't go real high? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Great idea Dan! I have one of them I have never used. May even go to a bigger vac pump? I can get one of them easy!



A brake bleeder pump will work , just a little more time needed to create a vacuum .


----------



## tbone75

Off to the hog roast!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I like Northwoods! They are fast! 394 piston!



The last time I ordered from them, it only took 2 days to get here.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Off to the hog roast!



Enjoy the roast.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Dang CAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Found a Pioneer 1074 with a bow on it! Flea Bay! Hope it don't go real high? LOL



You've got too many bow saws
...need to sell one off


----------



## dancan

John groundhog hunting earlier this morning .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I wonder if that jug is 55 Husky? got a top cover for a 55?



Go here and match one up,,or eliminate these.

Small Engine Cylinder Kits | Stihl & Husqvarna Cylinder Kits | Chainsaw Cylinder Kits


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> John groundhog hunting earlier this morning .



We call them woodchucks here and they are tasty, very tasty.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> We call them woodchucks here and they are tasty, very tasty.



I have been trying to tell these guys that! They just won't believe me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I pigged out on pig!!!!! Man that was good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I got it! Cheap I think? LOLhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/320967311029?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Didn't work?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have been trying to tell these guys that! They just won't believe me! LOL



RODENTS !!!! they just rodents !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> RODENTS !!!! they just rodents !!



Yep..............But they taste good! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneer 1074 chainsaw restorable project | eBay


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I got it! Cheap I think? LOLhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/320967311029?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Didn't work?



What was that ??


----------



## tbone75

That jug looks like the 61 and 268 but smaller? Haven't looked at all of them yet.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What was that ??



Link didn't work? I did it again!


----------



## tbone75

Got the OL using her new Kitchenaid mixer making matter juice! LOL She loves it! Brownie points for me!


----------



## tbone75

52.99 I thought was cheap for that saw? Sounds like it will run the way it is?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> 52.99 I thought was cheap for that saw? Sounds like it will run the way it is?



I'll give you 52.99 for a bow saw with diff colors..


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All..........dropped no wood today......Mikey had to go to a funeral...I had to go through the 61/268XP and get that back in operation after a failure in Mikeys firewood pile. I have spoiled myself the last 6 yrs by not cutting/fitting skidderized wood.....Man... the chains on both saws were stove up bad once I could actually see the teeth...multiple trips around on the grinder to correct...

I was trouble shooting the 61/268XP.....did a compression test...guess I didn't do one when I built it a couple yrs ago....I did three in a row..same results..220psi cold every time.....6 pulls...checked the comp tester on live air from the T-30 just to be sure... gauge said 175psi...tester said 175psi.......I think this pretty darn good compression from a flat top...no wonder it pulls so hard in the cut!!!! Had some carb issues..all better now..retuned to 13,800 right where she's always liked it. I always thought she should spool a tad higher but that is right where she likes it...very little rpm drop in the cut....and four stroking good no load....real good work saw....

Tomorrow Mikey will be down at 8:00am and we will slam some stems on the ground!!!


----------



## sefh3

Hey Ron,
Look what I found today. Will it work for your 041? It's not new but not broke either.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I'll give you 52.99 for a bow saw with diff colors..



No!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Evening All..........dropped no wood today......Mikey had to go to a funeral...I had to go through the 61/268XP and get that back in operation after a failure in Mikeys firewood pile. I have spoiled myself the last 6 yrs by not cutting/fitting skidderized wood.....Man... the chains on both saws were stove up bad once I could actually see the teeth...multiple trips around on the grinder to correct...
> 
> I was trouble shooting the 61/268XP.....did a compression test...guess I didn't do one when I built it a couple yrs ago....I did three in a row..same results..220psi cold every time.....6 pulls...checked the comp tester on live air from the T-30 just to be sure... gauge said 175psi...tester said 175psi.......I think this pretty darn good compression from a flat top...no wonder it pulls so hard in the cut!!!! Had some carb issues..all better now..retuned to 13,800 right where she's always liked it. I always thought she should spool a tad higher but that is right where she likes it...very little rpm drop in the cut....and four stroking good no load....real good work saw....
> 
> Tomorrow Mikey will be down at 8:00am and we will slam some stems on the ground!!!



WOW Robin,,i thot "I" was a slacker !!
all my fire wood for this year was cut and split last year and 1/2 of it on the deck by the front door now.
1/2 of next years wood is already split and the rest is cut to length.
the year after that is sitting in rounds aging gracefully..
the rest i may have to sell,,dont want to get to far ahead..
so i got three years wood ready to go and some to sell..
why have you been slacking ?? 
why dont you "girdle" them a couple years ahead ??
then no waiting,no spoilage..


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Hey Ron,
> Look what I found today. Will it work for your 041? It's not new but not broke either.



Scott,,look at the IPL,,i believe there is a mounting block that bolts to the saw for that to mount on,so it would be a two piece deal i think.
let me know what you find on that.
tnx..


----------



## sefh3

Be right back. 
I'll go see if that block is in the box the handle was in.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WOW Robin,,i thot "I" was a slacker !!
> all my fire wood for this year was cut and split last year and 1/2 of it on the deck by the front door now.
> 1/2 of next years wood is already split and the rest is cut to length.
> the year after that is sitting in rounds aging gracefully..
> the rest i may have to sell,,dont want to get to far ahead..
> so i got three years wood ready to go and some to sell..
> why have you been slacking ??
> why dont you "girdle" them a couple years ahead ??
> then no waiting,no spoilage..



I have been getting wood for this year and next.He brings me dry for one pile,green wood goes in the other pile. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

We went through this last yr Ron......(sigh) ....I wilt (drop) my wood starting in August...let it sit until Oct...the leaves draw all the sap (sugars) and alot of moisture out of the tree....in Oct I fit, split and stack under cover.....have three (real) cord in the cellar from last yr by the time that's gone this will be very ready to burn. It burns hotter and lasts longer than 1-2 yr old conventionally dried firewood and with no creasote. Ever seen creasote in a chimney???.....even seen a pie boil over in the oven?? Same crap....I haven't ever cleaned my masonery chimney...check it with a mirror every fall... can always stihl see the tile color all the way up.
I learned this from a friend who has been doing it for 40 yrs (doesn't own a chimney brush)...he learned it from his father who ran old time logging camps in the Maine woods back in the day. In August he would send in a crew to fell a couple hundred cord of hardwood close to where they planned to have the main camp for the winter. By the time it got cold and the ground froze enough to log, the firewood was ready to be used too....and they needed it!!

The trick is to have a place to do it......no problem for me...but most times wood is harvested and then you have no option but to dry it the hard way.....LOL!!


----------



## sefh3

No dice Ron. I couldn't find an adapter for it. I can send you the handle if you want it.


----------



## tbone75

My Nephew isn't to bright some times? Last year he got half a hog for the roast and had a lot left over.This year he got a whole hog? We all were done eating,there was stihl a pile of pig left plus the other half of hog was in the cooker!To bad you guys are so far away!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> We went through this last yr Ron......(sigh) ....I wilt (drop) my wood starting in August...let it sit until Oct...the leaves draw all the sap (sugars) and alot of moisture out of the tree....in Oct I fit, split and stack under cover.....have three (real) cord in the cellar from last yr by the time that's gone this will be very ready to burn. It burns hotter and lasts longer than 1-2 yr old conventionally dried firewood and with no creasote. Ever seen creasote in a chimney???.....even seen a pie boil over in the oven?? Same crap....I haven't ever cleaned my masonery chimney...check it with a mirror every fall... can always stihl see the tile color all the way up.
> I learned this from a friend who has been doing it for 40 yrs (doesn't own a chimney brush)...he learned it from his father who ran old time logging camps in the Maine woods back in the day. In August he would send in a crew to fell a couple hundred cord of hardwood close to where they planned to have the main camp for the winter. By the time it got cold and the ground froze enough to log, the firewood was ready to be used too....and they needed it!!
> 
> The trick is to have a place to do it......no problem for me...but most times wood is harvested and then you have no option but to dry it the hard way.....LOL!!



I would like to try that sometime! When I can? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I would like to try that sometime! When I can? LOL



Robin ain't wrong. 

The water is drawn out. 

Just cutting in the winter and waiting to dry doesn't always work. 

I've cut 2 1/2 year old ends 4' long in half. Still real wet in the center.


----------



## AU_K2500

Need some advice on paint....thinking about repainting this TS350...anybody know good brands or color matches?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Robin ain't wrong.
> 
> The water is drawn out.
> 
> I've cut 2 1/2 year old ends 4' long in half. Still real wet in the center.



Sure sounds like it works good!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Rob,what did you buy today?


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Need some advice on paint....thinking about repainting this TS350...anybody know good brands or color matches?



I've never repainted one. 

When Jerry gets back, he can tell you what paint matches. I thought he posted something about getting the paint from Tractor Supply that matches really good on Stihls. If you need it soon, PM Brad Snelling. He can help you too.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> My Nephew isn't to bright some times? Last year he got half a hog for the roast and had a lot left over.This year he got a whole hog? We all were done eating,there was stihl a pile of pig left plus the other half of hog was in the cooker!To bad you guys are so far away!



In his case, bigger isn't better.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> In his case, bigger isn't better.



Just don't understand why he did that after last year? All the same people were there again? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Rob,what did you buy today?



Just sent you a picture. The 4 in the middle are 12.2mm. 

Splitpoint cobalt 135 deg. $18.00 in McMaster-Carr. I know MMC is high. 

But they are new drills. The picture is a pound and a half of drills. $12.00

And I am a drill brat. I want GOOD drills. 

Otherwise it was a scouting mission. You get overwhelmed with 75 acres. 

I'm sending out some catalogs for grins.


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure don't have much to say? Guess I will go slobber on flea bay. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Robin ain't wrong.
> 
> The water is drawn out.
> 
> Just cutting in the winter and waiting to dry doesn't always work.
> 
> I've cut 2 1/2 year old ends 4' long in half. Still real wet in the center.



But more importantly nearly all the sap/sugars are used up, desperately trying to keep the leaves alive..probaly an agonizing thing for the severed tree....not unlike cooking lobsters alive!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> But more importantly nearly all the sap/sugars are used up, desperately trying to keep the leaves alive..probaly an agonizing thing for the severed tree....not unlike cooking lobsters alive!!!!



You dont get your lobsters drunk first????

You know......dress them up, take them to a movie.....

Wait. Ignore that!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> You dont get your lobsters drunk first????
> 
> You know......dress them up, take them to a movie.....
> 
> Wait. Ignore that!!!!



No...we all get drunk first...then I spring for the sauna.......LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> But more importantly nearly all the sap/sugars are used up, desperately trying to keep the leaves alive..probaly an agonizing thing for the severed tree....not unlike cooking lobsters alive!!!!



It is the way trees work. 

You vet the biggest Dogwood flowers the year it dies. Gives everything trying to procreate. 

My brother has a tree in his yard that almost looked dead. Next thing you know it looks better than ever. My BIL the landscape architect thinks it will be dead next year.


----------



## tbone75

Can't post the pic Rob,to big. LOL Needs to be under 400kbs its 500.

WTF? Said it wouldn't load? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Can't post the pic Rob,to big. LOL Needs to be under 400kbs its 500.



I'll fix that Ol man


----------



## tbone75

I think I need a J-Red with a bow on it now! LOL Got Poulan,Stihl and Pioneer!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll fix that Ol man



Old! I aint old I just act and feel like it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I think I need a J-Red with a bow on it now! LOL Got Poulan,Stihl and Pioneer!



Speaking O dat....I pulled the handle mount for your 80 today.......waiting to see if you need anything else........waiting........waiting.......you got that 621 going yet???? Stihl waiting......LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Speaking O dat....I pulled the handle mount for your 80 today.......waiting to see if you need anything else........waiting........waiting.......you got that 621 going yet???? Stihl waiting......LOL!!



:msp_wub: Didn't get there today.......Sorry :msp_sad:
621 is stihl the same too.Aint got there yet.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Old! I aint old I just act and feel like it! :hmm3grin2orange:



As in Ol Compadre you Ol Phart!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> :msp_wub: Didn't get there today.......sorry :msp_sad:
> 621 is stihl the same too.aint got there yet.




lol!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> As in Ol Compadre you Ol Phart!!!!!! LOL



:msp_razz:


----------



## sefh3

Has anyone sealed a gas tank on a mini mac before with Dirko? I have 5-6 of these sitting in a box and I might just takle a few tomorrow. My projects are all waiting for parts.


----------



## AU_K2500

My buddy's got an 066 and now I really want one....its a beast. But they ain't cheap.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Has anyone sealed a gas tank on a mini mac before with Dirko? I have 5-6 of these sitting in a box and I might just takle a few tomorrow. My projects are all waiting for parts.



:msp_scared:







:bad_smelly:







Have no idea? I wouldn't go there! YUK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> My buddy's got an 066 and now I really want one....its a beast. But they ain't cheap.



No they are not cheap at all. Fun to run and great when you need to pull a 28" bar or bigger.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> My buddy's got an 066 and now I really want one....its a beast. But they ain't cheap.



I got one!


















































































No!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> :msp_scared:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bad_smell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have no idea? I wouldn't go there! YUK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I know that is why they have been sitting in a boxes. Fall is coming and I can sell them for $40 or so a piece. It funds more saws..


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> My buddy's got an 066 and now I really want one....its a beast. But they ain't cheap.



You right. They are handy and not as heavy as an 084


----------



## AU_K2500

Didn't your mother ever teach you how to share, John?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I know that is why they have been sitting in a boxes. Fall is coming and I can sell them for $40 or so a piece. It funds more saws..



:waaaht:





I would take one if you paid me 50.00? LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Didn't your mother ever teach you how to share, John?



Sure! I share anything but the OL,saws or my guns. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> :waaaht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would take one if you paid me 50.00? LOL



Yeah but them city slickers north of me think they are the cats meow. They can store them in their 8X8 shed and they don't take up much room.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Yeah but them city slickers north of me think they are the cats meow. They can store them in their 8X8 shed and they don't take up much room.



I can stand my 084 on end in the same space......


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Didn't your mother ever teach you how to share, John?



You wouldn't want this one,its ugly! LOL Needs some paint and better plastic. But runs very good! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yeah but them city slickers north of me think they are the cats meow. They can store them in their 8X8 shed and they don't take up much room.



Yep...........Till it needs fix and they come back! Then you got to fix it! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You wouldn't want this one,its ugly! LOL Needs some paint and better plastic. But runs very good! LOL



wanna bet? lol


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> You wouldn't want this one,its WELL USED! LOL Needs some paint and better plastic. But runs very good! LOL



There I fixed that. They aint ugly just well used.


----------



## AU_K2500

....I am getting married soon, and you guys know that is common practice for friends to congratulate their other friends getting married by sending them stuff....but no mini macs. And for all you that have been there, done that, you also know that ill need PLENTY of reasons to get out to the Garage! LOL




Just saying...



...and no, i have no shame.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> ....I am getting married soon, and you guys know that is common practice for friends to congratulate their other friends getting married by sending them stuff....but no mini macs. And for all you that have been there, done that, you also know that ill need PLENTY of reasons to get out to the Garage! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and no, i have no shame.



Bet I can find you a wildthing to play with! Sorry it aint no woman! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Bet I can find you a wildthing to play with! Sorry it aint no woman! LOL



lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> ....I am getting married soon, and you guys know that is common practice for friends to congratulate their other friends getting married by sending them stuff....but no mini macs. And for all you that have been there, done that, you also know that ill need PLENTY of reasons to get out to the Garage! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and no, i have no shame.



How about a patch kit for Poly Dolly?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> How about a patch kit for Poly Dolly?



?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> How about a patch kit for Poly Dolly?



He won't need that till after the kids are born! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

ok ok, i get it now....Ha Ha, very funny.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> ?



Patch kit for your blow up doll! :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

just had a stroke of geniues. Ive got access to all kinds of steel at work cold including stainless....and I use autocad and solidworks.....and we have two lasers down the street.....

Im gonna be cutting some dogs for my buddies 066....if anybody can think of anything they need, Ill see what I can do, oh we also have a powder Line, with quite a few color options.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> just had a stroke of geniues. Ive got access to all kinds of steel at work cold including stainless....and I use autocad and solidworks.....and we have two lasers down the street.....
> 
> Im gonna be cutting some dogs for my buddies 066....if anybody can think of anything they need, Ill see what I can do, oh we also have a powder Line, with quite a few color options.



:msp_w00t: You may get swamped! LOL Think I need a set for the 394? I would have to find another set for a pattern!

Don't get your self in any trouble!


----------



## tbone75

To bad I already bought 2 sets for the 066 and 064!


----------



## AU_K2500

Just let me know...


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> just had a stroke of geniues. Ive got access to all kinds of steel at work cold including stainless....and I use autocad and solidworks.....and we have two lasers down the street.....
> 
> Im gonna be cutting some dogs for my buddies 066....if anybody can think of anything they need, Ill see what I can do, oh we also have a powder Line, with quite a few color options.



You could work yourself into some serious trading material there...


----------



## tbone75

Hi Marc,hows it going?


----------



## Stihl 041S

And everyone disappears......


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Hi Marc,hows it going?



Not too bad tonight. I'm recovering from the back injury when I tried to start that Jred you stole from me. I found a Homie Super XL 925 today and Digger (he will be 10 tomorrow) found an old Mac he wanted. Max (my 7 year old) wanted a Mini Mac. I couldn't talk him out of it. :bang::bang:

I posted some pics in the "CAD's youngest victim" thread about Digger's saw.


----------



## diggers_dad

Stihl 041S said:


> And everyone disappears......



We're just hiding from you...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Not too bad tonight. I'm recovering from the back injury when I tried to start that Jred you stole from me. I found a Homie Super 925 today and Digger (he will be 10 tomorrow) found an old Mac he wanted. Max (my 7 year old) wanted a Mini Mac. I couldn't talk him out of it. :bang::bang:
> 
> I posted some pics in the "CAD's youngest victim" thread about Digger's saw.



Back? I don't like the sound of that! Its on a shelf for the moment.Got another one coming too! A 920 J-Red !

Thanks for letting me steel it from you! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Back? I don't like the sound of that! Its on a shelf for the moment.Got another one coming too! A 920 J-Red !
> 
> Thanks for letting me steel it from you! LOL



No problem. Just be careful when you pull the starter. I'm not sure there isn't someone in there pulling back!

Need a mini-mac? Or two?


----------



## Stihl 041S

diggers_dad said:


> We're just hiding from you...



That shows good taste......


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> No problem. Just be careful when you pull the starter. I'm not sure there isn't someone in there pulling back!
> 
> Need a mini-mac? Or two?



No!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That shows good taste......


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> No!!!!!!!



I would pay postage...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I would pay postage...



Talked to Scott about them a bit ago! Cost you 50.00 each for me to take them! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Talked to Scott about them a bit ago! Cost you 50.00 each for me to take them! :msp_w00t:



And shipping has to be next day.....


----------



## tbone75

Marc did you see the Pioneer 1074 Bow Saw I just bought! LOL Back a couple pages.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Talked to Scott about them a bit ago! Cost you 50.00 each for me to take them! :msp_w00t:



Wow! And here I thought you were cheap. 

Well, I ventured "out there" for a little while tonight. It's not as bad as I had feared, most folks are being decent tonight. I went out there a few nights ago and was just plain scared. I thought THIS was the fight thread. There are some serious ego issues with a few folks. I like it in this little section and a few of the stickies. The meanest one around here is the old smurf. otstir:


----------



## tbone75

I won't take any more mini-macs! Mrs Jim is giving up her fleabay store! No where to send them!!!!! :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Marc did you see the Pioneer 1074 Bow Saw I just bought! LOL Back a couple pages.



Seriously Kool......


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Wow! And here I thought you were cheap.
> 
> Well, I ventured "out there" for a little while tonight. It's not as bad as I had feared, most folks are being decent tonight. I went out there a few nights ago and was just plain scared. I thought THIS was the fight thread. There are some serious ego issues with a few folks. I like it in this little section and a few of the stickies. The meanest one around here is the old smurf. otstir:



I don't know? Dan has been very MEEN since he broke his leg! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Marc did you see the Pioneer 1074 Bow Saw I just bought! LOL Back a couple pages.



I looked. If I had known you wanted one of those...

Just kidding. I haven't seen any more bow saws around here. That one looks like it will be a good project when you get around to it. That will be...what...4 years from now at your current rate?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Seriously Kool......



Now I need a J-Red bow saw and a Dolmar bow saw! LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I looked. If I had known you wanted one of those...
> 
> Just kidding. I haven't seen any more bow saws around here. That one looks like it will be a good project when you get around to it. That will be...what...4 years from now at your current rate?



Give or take a year or two. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Now I need a J-Red bow saw and a Dolmar bow saw! LOL



Tonight!!!!! 

You are such a mean taskmaster!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Well you bunch of goofballs I am going to try and sleep? You guys have a good one!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Tonight!!!!!
> 
> You are such a mean taskmaster!!!!



It could take a while? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Give or take a year or two. :hmm3grin2orange:



At least you're committed. I'll give you that much. I think it's pretty neat how you found this site and got addicted just when you needed something to keep you from going stir-crazy in retirement. Seems you've got something you can do at your own pace and stay busy when you want to. Now if you can just figure out how to turn a profit on saw work instead of buying more saws.:tongue2:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> It could take a while? :hmm3grin2orange:



Gotta get a copy of my birth certificate for the passport to go to Canada to look.....and eat lobsters. 

Or I could leave now and go to Maine and look.....and eat lobsters.....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Gotta get a copy of my birth certificate for the passport to go to Canada to look.....and eat lobsters.
> 
> Or I could leave now and go to Maine and look.....and eat lobsters.....



Plenty of Lobsters here but never seen a bow saw up this way...probably some around somewhere up in the farmland..back away from where the lobsters live...


----------



## dancan

The lobsters are cheaper in Maine :msp_mad:


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> ....... I really want one (Insert Chainsaw Model Here) its a beast. But they ain't cheap.



Standard King Slug answer .



tbone75 said:


> I got one!


----------



## roncoinc

Lobster still on sale here too..
could save money going to the dock to get them but thats another 8 miles further than the store down the street.
sixteen extra miles,45 min more time total,,all to save six dollars ???
if i was buying a bunch i would but for 4 or 6 of em,not worth it.

Robin,,that 111S comes with a helper handle and an alaskan mill setup 
started cleaning it,,was surprised what is under all the woodshop dust..
looking pretty good !!

Never seen a bow saw around here either..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Lobster still on sale here too..
> could save money going to the dock to get them but thats another 8 miles further than the store down the street.
> sixteen extra miles,45 min more time total,,all to save six dollars ???
> if i was buying a bunch i would but for 4 or 6 of em,not worth it.
> 
> Robin,,that 111S comes with a helper handle and an alaskan mill setup
> started cleaning it,,was surprised what is under all the woodshop dust..
> looking pretty good !!
> 
> Never seen a bow saw around here either..




That's cool...throw on a couple pics if it cleaned up if you can....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> That's cool...throw on a couple pics if it cleaned up if you can....



Starter cover looks new,clutch cover has a couple nicks but not all beat up like a lot from laying on thier side to fuel up.
cyl fins clean too...
will get some pix..

you wearing my kewl white sox this mornin ??
them white sox SMURF sox ya know !!


----------



## dancan

No lobster sale up here or bowsaws but we do have woodchucks so if John and Scott want to come for a visit up North I'll fire up the BBQ and have a good old timey hog roast .


----------



## roncoinc

WHEW !!! :msp_w00t:
thot it might be me until i saw the picture. !

Police search for missing Barrington man | Local News - WMUR Home


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Starter cover looks new,clutch cover has a couple nicks but not all beat up like a lot from laying on thier side to fuel up.
> cyl fins clean too...
> will get some pix..
> 
> you wearing my kewl white sox this mornin ??
> them white sox SMURF sox ya know !!



Yep but they're inside my stihl toes this mornin....headed for the woodlot right now....meeting Mikey at 8:00am ..have a good day...


----------



## roncoinc

Matter day today.
going to the farm to put up i dont know how many bushels of maters.
we will be freezing some for stewing down over the woodstove for sauce.
canning some whole or cut, in jars also.
lots of work but worth it.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys
Have no idea what I will do today? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see there are 2 of them yellow Dolmar 40s on flea bay now.One new one!


----------



## AU_K2500

We all know you ain't gonna work on any saws....maybe stumble on some more good deals!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> We all know you ain't gonna work on any saws....maybe stumble on some more good deals!



LOL
Most likely do more cleaning in the basement.I am not looking for any saws. LOL I really have enough for right now. Plus I just don't have room for them now!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys
> Have no idea what I will do today? LOL



Take a stone and polish up that 268 jug !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Take a stone and polish up that 268 jug !



Yes! That is a great idea to do today!


----------



## tbone75

But then I got to find the 266 in that pile! :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Not 100% sure?But I may need an intake boot for a 268? It may be different on a 266?


----------



## dancan

266 is different than 268/72 .
I've got a 266 p/c somewhere if you want it .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 266 is different than 268/72 .
> I've got a 266 p/c somewhere if you want it .



Thanks!!! But I want to use this finger ported jug! LOL I will have to find the intake boot.


----------



## tbone75

I should be able to find that boot somewhere around here? New if I need to?


----------



## tbone75

Guess I better get up and move around.But first I will go look for a 268 intake boot! LOL I got to try this jug out!


----------



## sefh3

It's deamed mini Mac day today. I'm heading out to asses the whole situation soon. I might wait until after lunch. It would be bad to be drunk before noon.

1 mac = 2-3 beers


----------



## AU_K2500

Anybody got a clutch shoe for a pioneer farm saw?


----------



## dancan

I got one for a husekee that hand grenaded you can have if you want it .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I got one for a husekee that hand grenaded you can have if you want it .



are any of the shoes any good? i can post a picture


----------



## dancan

Nah , no good and not gonna fit , I was just '' Lookin' for a fight '' LOL :jester:

John might have one in one of his boxes .


----------



## Cantdog

John...don't go lookin for a boot for that Husky...no such thing...they use a plastic isolation block, somewhat like that 621 Jreds. This is where the fun begins..... depending on the era and size carb you're using..some blocks bolt to the jug and the carb bolts to that...some have through bolts that go all the way through the intake eblow, carb, isolation block anfd then screw into the jug. This type has plastic bushings to make the shaft of the screw the right dia because the threaded holes in the jug are pretty small. You'll have to see what you got to work with and post some pics...it's a simple boltup as long as you have all the right stuff to go with that cyl....



Woods all down...let the wilting begin!!!..beautiful day for it!!! Funny how much faster things like that go with two guys and a tractor with a bucket!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John...don't go lookin for a boot for that Husky...no such thing...they use a plastic isolation block, somewhat like that 621 Jreds. This is where the fun begins..... depending on the era and size carb you're using..some blocks bolt to the jug and the carb bolts to that...some have through bolts that go all the way through the intake eblow, carb, isolation block anfd then screw into the jug. This type has plastic bushings to make the shaft of the screw the right dia because the threaded holes in the jug are pretty small. You'll have to see what you got to work with and post some pics...it's a simple boltup as long as you have all the right stuff to go with that cyl....
> 
> 
> 
> Woods all down...let the wilting begin!!!..beautiful day for it!!! Funny how much faster things like that go with two guys and a tractor with a bucket!!!



Could be fun! LOL Found that plastic block on fleabay,but nothing else yet.


----------



## tbone75

Going to take a couple more days to get back to the saws.Stihl cleaning and moving chit! LOL Getting the shop much better organized! Plus more room to move around in there!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nah , no good and not gonna fit , I was just '' Lookin' for a fight '' LOL :jester:
> 
> John might have one in one of his boxes .



Not likely I have one.Very little Pioneer parts,and only one Farmsaw.


----------



## tbone75

I did do a tinny bit of saw work today.Fixed the recoil on a Poulan! LOL This is that PITA saw I work on twice a week! LOL You guys wouldn't believe the wood he cuts with that thing! I don't know how it can take that kind of abuse! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Tore into the pioneer, its a clean low hour saw....its just covered in saw dust and oil. Pulled the jug just to make sure everything was hunky doory. The piston is brown in places no scratches or anything just really discolored. Is this normal?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Tore into the pioneer, its a clean low hour saw....its just covered in saw dust and oil. Pulled the jug just to make sure everything was hunky doory. The piston is brown in places no scratches or anything just really discolored. Is this normal?



Yep its just fine. Just some carbon on it.


----------



## tbone75

I clean them up with some steel wool.Not sure if that is right way to do it? LOL Use a broken ring to clean the ring groves with.Then just clean it real good before you put it back together.


----------



## tbone75

You may be better off to just find another clutch for it.Ask in the swap thread,I am sure there are plenty that fit.


----------



## AU_K2500

That's what I figured. Its got a nice black layer on top. I had just never seen the sides of a small engine piston that color.....but im still kind of new to all this. Got a 14" blade, guard, pulley and arm coming for the TS. Even has a diamond blade with it.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> That's what I figured. Its got a nice black layer on top. I had just never seen the sides of a small engine piston that color.....but im still kind of new to all this. Got a 14" blade, guard, pulley and arm coming for the TS. Even has a diamond blade with it.



Now that will be a good concrete saw with that blade!


----------



## tbone75

I would check the ring gap while you have them apart.New rings are cheap and easy to do.May not need them?


----------



## tbone75

Back to cleaning!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Could be fun! LOL Found that plastic block on fleabay,but nothing else yet.




Make very certain it's the one you need...they all look the same until you start trying to put things together.....be best if you could get one with complete with the bolts to fit your cyl....I may be able to help depending what other stuff you have...you got the carb??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Good day eh Robin. 

We figured 6 weeks minimum to wilt. And a bucket sure helps. I had an HD-6 bucket loader for pushing old orchards. Pushing old full sizes trees(20"-24") is a lot different than the new semi-dwarfs. No more full sized fruit trees. Burning one of the old orchards is a thing you don't see anymore either. 

You can at least run a saw. Screwed up back sucks. I want to get back to work. 

And we just had a tornado hit near here and I was gonna get my baby brother and head over. Maybe run an MS 200 With a 22" bar. Can't bend over!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Brother says no tornado. Only warning. It was there last year this time. 

But raining like crazy. Maybe an Eazy-Start Stihl. Blasted back!!


----------



## dancan

I'm sure John has an Easy Start something he could send you ......If he's not using it .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I'm sure John has an Easy Start something he could send you ......If he's not using it .



I actually have a 211. I friend who is a Stihl dealer did a big favor for me. He had a demo for sale. Sooooooo. I got a 211 Eazy-Start. Really it is. Light with a REAL short bar. 

Always grab a ported 026 that I always have in the car. It went on vacation to Maine this year.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I actually have a 211. I friend who is a Stihl dealer did a big favor for me. He had a demo for sale. Sooooooo. I got a 211 Eazy-Start. Really it is. Light with a REAL short bar.
> 
> Always grab a ported 026 that I always have in the car. It went on vacation to Maine this year.



That 211 is the biggest POS Stihl ever made! LOL Don't bump the handle!!! It will break!


----------



## AU_K2500

The pioneer flywheel did not want to come off so I grabbed the brass hammer and whaled on er. She came off but I might not have had the best aim....got get the rat tail file and fix the threads now. Good news is I got everything cleaned up....and just ran out of cleaner! The TS350 is coming apart pretty easy. Only PITA is eveysingle head of every bolt is packed full of a hard grainy grout like coumpond. I can thank Marc for my set of dental picks....they're coming in handy


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That 211 is the biggest POS Stihl ever made! LOL Don't bump the handle!!! It will break!



I'm thinking with the 8" bar it will be nice when trees are thrown together. After a hurricane sometimes it's like they are bulldozed together. It's like a wall all twisted together.


----------



## AU_K2500

You fellas sure are quite.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> You fellas sure are quite.



They're all meditating with their Zen masters.......


Or at the tavern having "a beer and a bump".........

The "bump" varying according to local.......


----------



## AU_K2500

I'll stick with drinking my shiner at the house. With chicken on the grill and blackberry cobbler in the fridge. Its gonna be a good night. Plus the storm rolling in...should make for a good light show later.


----------



## dancan

Ummmmm , Ummmmmm , Burp !







Got me one of them today .


----------



## tbone75

Done cleaning for today! Body hurts all over! Rain moving in tomorrow,so I am screwed. LOL
The Poolin came back again today! :bang: Recoil is just junk,but I got it going again plus talked him into a Echo 5000 for wood! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I actually have a 211. I friend who is a Stihl dealer did a big favor for me. He had a demo for sale. Sooooooo. I got a 211 Eazy-Start. Really it is. Light with a REAL short bar.
> 
> Always grab a ported 026 that I always have in the car. It went on vacation to Maine this year.



So what did you expect to find ??
some bluberry bush blowdowns blocking the road ??
maybe go camping and need to cut some kindling ??
i hope you didnt bring it for the little girl to use...
for wich it may suit if there was not a sharp hatchet handy !!
a ported 026,,isnt that like an oxymorerob ??


----------



## sefh3

Well I survived the mini mac day.
All of them run but I need to find a chain for the 3rd one. These aren't that bad. 
Yes a pain but nothing beats having the boy sitting next to you the whole time cleaning
his yellow saws. 
I even made an orange one run too.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ummmmm , Ummmmmm , Burp !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got me one of them today .



I got me one of them too !!!

saves getting up in the middle of the nite !


----------



## sefh3

The little orange one is a Wright 111. I need an air filter and cover for it.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Well I survived the mini mac day.
> All of them run but I need to find a chain for the 3rd one. These aren't that bad.
> Yes a pain but nothing beats having the boy sitting next to you the whole time cleaning
> his yellow saws.
> I even made an orange one run too.



ANd i'll bet the boy was the only one not acting funny wondering why daddy had to take medications all day long and wash it down with beer !! LOL !!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> The little orange one is a Wright 111. I need an air filter and cover for it.



The only one worth a chit in that bunch! LOL Plus I think I have one of them? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> The little orange one is a Wright 111. I need an air filter and cover for it.



Sure looks like a poulan from what i can see.


it could be a frontier..

think i sent john a couple ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sure looks like a poulan from what i can see.
> 
> 
> it could be a frontier..
> 
> think i sent john a couple ??



Nope,you sent Remingtons/MonkeyWards. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nope,you sent Remingtons/MonkeyWards. LOL



Yup,,made by frontier..


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> So what did you expect to find ??
> some bluberry bush blowdowns blocking the road ??
> maybe go camping and need to cut some kindling ??
> i hope you didnt bring it for the little girl to use...
> for wich it may suit if there was not a sharp hatchet handy !!
> a ported 026,,isnt that like an oxymorerob ??



When one isn't sure what you are cutting into, you can't just hack. You Ol Hack. ;-))

8" bar....8" wood. You don't rock it or cut too deep. And light. Smurf size.

Oxymorob........that's funny. Whats it mean?


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Good day eh Robin.
> 
> We figured 6 weeks minimum to wilt. And a bucket sure helps. I had an HD-6 bucket loader for pushing old orchards. Pushing old full sizes trees(20"-24") is a lot different than the new semi-dwarfs. No more full sized fruit trees. Burning one of the old orchards is a thing you don't see anymore either.
> 
> You can at least run a saw. Screwed up back sucks. I want to get back to work.
> 
> And we just had a tornado hit near here and I was gonna get my baby brother and head over. Maybe run an MS 200 With a 22" bar. Can't bend over!!!!!! LOL



Yep 6 wks is min...but depending on the weather....basically when the leaves turn brown and FALL off is the time I pay attention to.

Mid Oct is earliest..more like mid Nov and on. My lot gets pretty wet iin the fall so what I generally do if I can't get in and out well is fit and split and stack and cover with 1X12 pine boards until freeze up and then go retrieve.........I have 2 1/2 cord of last yrs at home ....that wil carry me through till Feb...no sweat.....


----------



## tbone75

Didn't find the 266 today.I will go digging tomorrow for it! Think I have the carb. But not the old jug.


----------



## dancan

I'll bet it was in a box on the floor .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll bet it was in a box on the floor .



Think it may be on the second layer? LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys don't have much to say tonight? I know you guys were busy today! LOL My shop is about fixed up as good as it gets! LOL Now I have to get something done to bring in the wood!A lot of it is ready,but not done yet.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You guys don't have much to say tonight? I know you guys were busy today! LOL My shop is about fixed up as good as it gets! LOL Now I have to get something done to bring in the wood!A lot of it is ready,but not done yet.



Blah. Blah. Blah. 

Happy now you Ol Slug!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

good lord, the dump must be overflowing! 

You still thinking about building a storage building at some point in the future?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Blah. Blah. Blah.
> 
> Happy now you Ol Slug!!!!!



Better than nuttin I guess? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Crap...I forgot to make a phone call today. Im the worst about remembering that sort of thing.


----------



## Cantdog

I already said what I did today.........dropped about 8 cord of 60' tall, 12-18' dia maple and ash...no limbs until the last 20'....sweet wood...already showing signs of the wilt...HeHeHe.....the rest of the day was spent driving the daughter around and then grillin marinated boneless chickin breasts, cookin wild rice...con on the cob......rum and ginger ect....what did you other hooples do today????


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Crap...I forgot to make a phone call today. Im the worst about remembering that sort of thing.



Hey Mark,call Cliff !!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Hey Mark,call Cliff !!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_w00t:



theres another person on the call list now! I dont even know why I own a phone. Im fine answering the phone, never been a big fan of MAKING phone calls....its weird I know.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Mark,call Cliff !!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_w00t:



If Cliff would call Mark it would be a LOT easier!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> If Cliff would call Mark it would be a LOT easier!!!!



I can fix it real easy! Cliff can just send me all his saws! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I can fix it real easy! Cliff can just send me all his saws! :hmm3grin2orange:



Ive tried a couple different means of contacting him...


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I can fix it real easy! Cliff can just send me all his saws! :hmm3grin2orange:



GREAT IDEA JOHN !!!!!

You know what to do.....


Remember to call Cliff..........


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Ive tried a couple different means of contacting him...



:dunno:


----------



## AU_K2500

you guys are mean


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> you guys are mean



Hello? It's the "fight" thread. Whadja think we did? You wanna go?

If you think we're mean in here, you ought to venture "out there" for a while. It's downright warm and fuzzy in here.


----------



## Cantdog

Well I ventured out tonight...you know .....out "there"...HeHeHe...them fellas sure hate it when they are discussin "Fiskas" and "Monster Mauls" and you pipe up with a different outlook...Hydraulically speakin..diesel powered, I meen......LOL I just have to smile when folks from Georgia are talking serious wood splittin...........LOL!!!! Lord knows they need the heat.....for a couple weeks of the yr!!!HeHeHE....


I know I shouldn't drink rum and talk to folks......but......sometimes I just have to...cause they are so serious......and they don't know serious........serious is no wood the end of Jan...20 below...gonna warm up to zero tomorrow and snow like hell....that's serious...LOL!! Been there.........more than once....don't own a fiskas....sorry....maybe when I retire....but don't hold your breath...


----------



## Stihl 041S

"Out There" they don't let facts get in the way of a subjective post.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> "Out There" they don't let facts get in the way of a subjective post.....



This is called the fight thread? LOL We do anything but fight! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Now we do tend to tease the hell out of each other! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Now we do tend to tease the hell out of each other! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah but the people here understand logic and the difference between physics and urban legend. 

I'll take the abuse from enlightened bastards around here any day.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah but the people here understand logic and the difference between physics and urban legend.
> 
> I'll take the abuse from enlightened bastards around here any day.



Teaser....!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Teaser....!!!



It is fun to drink a bit and post a bit to stir it up. 

Someday I'm gonna mail out a bunch of cards with "TURN OVER" written on both sides......

Should give us a few days of peace out there anyway......


----------



## Cantdog

Yep the seriousness saps the fun out of it so you have to drink more......I find anyway....woodsplitting should not be such serious business...really......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep the seriousness saps the fun out of it so you have to drink more......I find anyway....woodsplitting should not be such serious business...really......



Yeah.....the pilot for"Drag Racing Woodsplitting" didn't do well at all......

Sort of like "Time Trials Emptying a Dishwasher"

Woodsplitting......


ITS A FREAKING JOB.....


----------



## tbone75

OK I am done,stick a fork in me. LOL Going to bed! :msp_sleep:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night John!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All!!......Oooppss:msp_scared: I meen Mornin None......... by the looks of it slackness has taken over the whole world....I wonder how it missed me??


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All!!......Oooppss:msp_scared: I meen Mornin None......... by the looks of it slackness has taken over the whole world....I wonder how it missed me??



''missed me'' HaHaHaHa........................................................................Ha


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well I ventured out tonight...you know .....out "there"...HeHeHe...them fellas sure hate it when they are discussin "Fiskas" and "Monster Mauls" and you pipe up with a different outlook...Hydraulically speakin..diesel powered, I meen......LOL I just have to smile when folks from Georgia are talking serious wood splittin...........LOL!!!! Lord knows they need the heat.....for a couple weeks of the yr!!!HeHeHE....
> 
> 
> I know I shouldn't drink rum and talk to folks......but......sometimes I just have to...cause they are so serious......and they don't know serious........serious is no wood the end of Jan...20 below...gonna warm up to zero tomorrow and snow like hell....that's serious...LOL!! Been there.........more than once....don't own a fiskas....sorry....maybe when I retire....but don't hold your breath...



Been in them discussions....
cant understand how they can do that when my 31 ton hydraulic works a tad on one of them 30 in oak crotches..or those sections that have three or four branches coming out in an 18in section,,how do you split them with a fiskas ??
yet they can split a full cord in ten minits ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning.....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Been in them discussions....
> cant understand how they can do that when my 31 ton hydraulic works a tad on one of them 30 in oak crotches..or those sections that have three or four branches coming out in an 18in section,,how do you split them with a fiskas ??
> yet they can split a full cord in ten minits ?




LOL!!!...Yep and no need for an expensive tractor either..waste of money...just lug your firewood out on your back...all 20 cord (face)


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning.....



Is that your finall answer ??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!!...Yep and no need for an expensive tractor either..waste of money...just lug your firewood out on your back...all 20 cord (face)



I thot they used a "rickshaw " ?

" yup,,i shaw can haul a rick of wood on thet thang "


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I thot they used a "rickshaw " ?
> 
> " yup,,i shaw can haul a rick of wood on thet thang "



Good one ron!!..We could lend them some nice socks....then they could be "Kewlies" too.....!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Is that your finall answer ??



Well I could go to some other thread and someone in Chockmockly Turkey would disagree.....

GOOD Morning......All Enlightened Bastards. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

I see you guys are having a little fun this morning.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I see you guys are having a little fun this morning.



Morning John


----------



## tbone75

Another long nite for me.The rain is on its way. May take a while to get going today? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I am going to go dig out the 266,need to see if the top will work with the 268 jug? Jay told me it may have to be worked over to fit? Plus see what the carb is?


----------



## dancan

If you can find it .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If you can find it .



It will take some digging! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Its a very slow start today.Think I have been over doing it a little? LOL But my shop is a lot more organized and a little more room to move around in there.
Now to finish the end of the basement where I stack the wood. :msp_sad:


----------



## dancan

Hey John ! I found your 266 , it's in the box with the ''Caution'' label .

View attachment 250302


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Another long nite for me.The rain is on its way. May take a while to get going today? LOL



It's been raining here all day long. It's heading your way!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> It's been raining here all day long. It's heading your way!!!



Started raining about an hour ago.
Stihl cleaning and moving chit! LOL


----------



## tbone75

266 Pic.looks like I may be missing the throttle linkage? As long as this carb bolts to the other intake block it should be good to go.Top cover fits with the Ron jug!


----------



## tbone75

J-Rd 80 Pic,the front AV on the handle mount don't look like the rear one?May be broke? May need the screws to put it on too?


----------



## tbone75

One corner of the shop done. LOL Working on the last corner now.And the part of the basement where I stack wood.The worst part was moving 2 bandsaws! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Back to my old tricks! Forgot the pic :bang:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Back to my old tricks! Forgot the pic :bang:



Someday.......

Must be easy to find stuff.....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> J-Rd 80 Pic,the front AV on the handle mount don't look like the rear one?May be broke? May need the screws to put it on too?




It looks different 'cause it's broke......supposed to be square like the rear one.....I'll send you a couple w/screws so you gotts an extra..... Anything else missing or broke...cover, recoil screws? anything???


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Back to my old tricks! Forgot the pic :bang:



No Mountain Dew , U sure that's your place ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No Mountain Dew , U sure that's your place ?



The dew is there! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> It looks different 'cause it's broke......supposed to be square like the rear one.....I'll send you a couple w/screws so you gotts an extra..... Anything else missing or broke...cover, recoil screws? anything???



Nothing I seen yet? LOL I will look it over real good! Hope I don't need anything else? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> The dew is there! LOL



Not in that pic ..................................................................LOL


----------



## dancan

The wife bought me some beer glasses on the weekend :smile2:







I was having a hard time to get them to work right , almost felt like running a Whoosekee , all boring like so I decided to try and give it a mod .






It was OK but I decided to mod it some more it came alive , when I turned the glass around it came alive and then it was all good .


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas. 

John, the shop is looking good. 

Well, tempted not to say anything....BUT, talked to Jake on the Laser today, and Ive got a green light to cut some stuff, just gotta spread it out so as not to send a bunch of stuff to him all at once.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> The wife bought me some beer glasses on the weekend :smile2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was having a hard time to get them to work right , almost felt like running a Whoosekee , all boring like so I decided to try and give it a mod .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was OK but I decided to mod it some more it came alive , when I turned the glass around it came alive and then it was all good .





With them containers ya wont havta get out of bed ONCE all night !!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> With them containers ya wont havta get out of bed ONCE all night !!



Yup , you need containers after you have a couple of


----------



## tbone75

Hey! That MGD isn't bad at all!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Hey! That MGD isn't bad at all!



Compared to what , water ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Compared to what , water ?



Compared to lots of other BEERDan :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,thats it,,i have had it !!

Danged no good candians !

I been suspecting he been getting into my little blue pills and my beer supply has been going down quickly but THIS is the end of it !

He wont fly south so i'm gonna send him back north to his brother Dan ..

came home today and caught him cavorting NEKKID in the pool with my daughter !!!!! :msp_angry:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hey! That MGD isn't bad at all!




Oh Yeah......from the gibroni who drinks 2 beers a year!!!!! BLEK........Miller Low Life......

John you try an ice cold Keith's and you'll become an ale drinker....and probably have move to Nova Scotia just to be near the brewery..nice old building by the way......lots of ale there too.....and boats nearby...and forts...and Canadians......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,thats it,,i have had it !!
> 
> Danged no good candians !
> 
> I been suspecting he been getting into my little blue pills and my beer supply has been going down quickly but THIS is the end of it !
> 
> He wont fly south so i'm gonna send him back north to his brother Dan ..
> 
> came home today and caught him cavorting NEKKID in the pool with my daughter !!!!! :msp_angry:



Ron that is FUNNY!!!!














Shoot the Duck! :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh Yeah......from the gibroni who drinks 2 beers a year!!!!! BLEK........Miller Low Life......
> 
> John you try an ice cold Keith's and you'll become an ale drinker....and probably have move to Nova Scotia just to be near the brewery..nice old building by the way......lots of ale there too.....and boats nearby...and forts...and Canadians......



Its better than Ol Mill Doggie!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Well,,thats it,,i have had it !!
> 
> Danged no good candians !
> 
> I been suspecting he been getting into my little blue pills and my beer supply has been going down quickly but THIS is the end of it !
> 
> He wont fly south so i'm gonna send him back north to his brother Dan ..
> 
> came home today and caught him cavorting NEKKID in the pool with my daughter !!!!! :msp_angry:





I don't know Ron....she looks happy enough.....better Dancantduck than the migit...as a potential son-in-law...I meen


----------



## Stihl 041S

Darn funny ron!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Its better than Ol Mill Doggie!




But...but....how can you tell???


----------



## tbone75

I will just stick to the Irish beer! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> But...but....how can you tell???



I drank one once! LOL Almost drank one! YUK !!


----------



## dancan

The wife wants to know why I'm laughing , how am I going to explain a Smurfette ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The wife wants to know why I'm laughing , how am I going to explain a Smurfette ?



Show it to her! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Darn funny ron!!!



Yup , he's stihl winning , I'll have to make him an Honorary Camedian !


----------



## AU_K2500

Theres beer on the carpet....
It came out of my nose....

Funniest chit I've seen in a while Ron!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Theres beer on the carpet....
> It came out of my nose....
> 
> Funniest chit I've seen in a while Ron!



Dont feel bad mon,,i had to take a shower afterward,think i peed my pants doin that !! LOL !!

Really,had a hard time,kept laughing so hard i couldnt get it set up !!

then trying to tie it all in,the blue pills,the blue smurf,etc..the canadian duck/goose named dancant after Dan being canadian..
took a LOT of work !! 

and DONT be surprised if they both show up as props in NS ,, i owe that miscreant Dan one !!

tho there may be some further adventures of "dancantduck " coming up..


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> J-Rd 80 Pic,the front AV on the handle mount don't look like the rear one?May be broke? May need the screws to put it on too?



Chainsawr had the top handle bracket you need. Trading out for the right one will save about 2 pounds off that saw. 

Chainsawr Jonsered Jonsereds 80 Chainsaw Top Handle Bracket





roncoinc said:


> Dont feel bad mon,,i had to take a shower afterward,think i peed my pants doin that !! LOL !!
> 
> Really,had a hard time,kept laughing so hard i couldnt get it set up !!
> 
> then trying to tie it all in,the blue pills,the blue smurf,etc..the canadian duck/goose named dancant after Dan being canadian..
> took a LOT of work !!
> 
> and DONT be surprised if they both show up as props in NS ,, i owe that miscreant Dan one !!
> 
> tho there may be some further adventures of "dancantduck " coming up..



I was thinking about asking where you came up with a Smurfette doll, but ... ummm ... never mind. I don't want to know.


----------



## Stihl 041S

diggers_dad said:


> Chainsawr had the top handle bracket you need. Trading out for the right one will save about 2 pounds off that saw.
> 
> Chainsawr Jonsered Jonsereds 80 Chainsaw Top Handle Bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about asking where you came up with a Smurfette doll, but ... ummm ... never mind. I don't want to know.



I'm glad that doll can't testify er I mean talk. 

I feel like I need a shower. After I gouge 
my eyes out.


----------



## tbone75

I wanted to ask where he got that doll,but I am scared! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

They just won't give up will they! LOL


----------



## tbone75

That spammer is every where!


----------



## tbone75

Think I will stihl be cleaning again tomorrow. Put up a couple shelves today,may put one or two more up tomorrow? Stihl need to build some big ones on the outside of the shop for saws! Unless the OL finds some metal shelves where she works? They sold one of the big buildings there so its being cleaned out!


----------



## Stihl 041S

John!!!! What did you say to chase everyone away???


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John!!!! What did you say to chase everyone away???



I didn't fart! LOL

Can't seem to sleep?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I didn't fart! LOL
> 
> Can't seem to sleep?



Hi John!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hi Rob ! Sorry I didn't know you were around!
Going back to bed again,hope to sleep? LOL


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlack Erzz !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Robin. 

Up early or late?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> ZZZSlack Erzz !




Exxcellent post Dan..........dog get you up??


----------



## dancan

Nah , the sawmill beside me LOL


----------



## dancan

Rob , do you want that knife article scanned to pdf so you can have an electronic copy ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Rob , do you want that knife article scanned to pdf so you can have an electronic copy ?



Yes if you don't mind. Lot of good things in there. 

That would be a kind thing.


----------



## dancan

I'll gitRdun this week for you .


----------



## diggers_dad

I finally get up in time to join the chatter and every one sleeps in :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Robin.
> 
> Up early or late?




Lately, pretty early...LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

Getting rain,,gonna keep Robin's trees alaive


----------



## dancan

Sleep in ???
I guess some are dreaming of marshmellows and huggin' their pillows LOL


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys,it sure is foggy out there!Can't see the top on my driveway!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sleep in ???
> I guess some are dreaming of marshmellows and huggin' their pillows LOL



Sleep? What is that? :msp_unsure:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Getting rain,,gonna keep Robin's trees alaive



Won't be enough!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

decided to dig into the 480 a little bit last night, replacing the fuel filter, and giving a carb kit for starters before i go any deeper. Ron says its dieing in the cut. I need to go get me bucked log, so I can have something to make test cuts on. 

Can someone please explain to me why they want 50-60 bucks for a water kit for a demo saw...?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> decided to dig into the 480 a little bit last night, replacing the fuel filter, and giving a carb kit for starters before i go any deeper. Ron says its dieing in the cut. I need to go get me bucked log, so I can have something to make test cuts on.
> 
> Can someone please explain to me why they want 50-60 bucks for a water kit for a demo saw...?



Sure sounds high for a little bit of hose! Maybe it says Stihl on it?


----------



## jimdad07

My mother#*$^%(* internet is down again at my house. Having to sneak on with my work laptop, so high and by everybody.


----------



## tbone75

Anyone have any Poulan 335 parts? Need a air filter cover and likely a few more odds and ends. LOL This one is going to take a little work!Was froze up but its now loose,so who knows what all it will need? LOL Maybe another saw! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Wanted a Poulan 330 or something close,this is all I have found so far.Its a small start! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cat just brought a mole in! Had a mouse 2 days ago that got away from him! He is sitting right behind me in my puter chair eating it now! YUK!! LOL I hear him crunching it! That sounds so GROSS!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Cat just brought a mole in! Had a mouse 2 days ago that got away from him! He is sitting right behind me in my puter chair eating it now! YUK!! LOL I hear him crunching it! That sounds so GROSS!



Cat wont share with you ?


----------



## dancan

Bbq ?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Cat wont share with you ?



Pretty selfish cat if you ask me.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Cat wont share with you ?



He doesn't share very well. Had to get me some bologna.LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Bbq ?



Sept. 5th. Hope they let you loose!Been a long summer for you!
Maybe you won't be so dang MEEN ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Had to have a early lunch,cat made me hungry! He eats the head and all!But always leaves one little piece?Have no idea what it is? But I have to pick it up and toss it out! Won't even clean up after his self! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

This dang cat is always a pain in my arse! Every time I get up out of my puter chair he gets in it! When ever I get to bed he thinks he has to lay down with me too!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl rebuilding the shop.I have a lot more room to work now!But stihl have saws laying everywhere!A huge pile of box saws! LOL But no bucket saws now,I finished all them. LOL I would have plenty of room if I didn't bring a cord and a half of wood inside to start the winter. LOL But that is just to nice and handy! So far I only have one saw that needs to go.A 120 Dolmar,only because I have 2.LOL Going to swap some parts first to make a better looking one.Then it can go to a new home.
Thought I could thin them out a little,guess not? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Wonder how Jerry is doing? Hope he can check in soon?


----------



## tbone75

Getting close to 20,000 post of BS!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Box ready to head for OH...1 handle mount with screws....2 AV rubbers, 2 cups, 2 caps and 4 mounting screws....You sure that's all you need for the 80 John????


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Box ready to head for OH...1 handle mount with screws....2 AV rubbers, 2 cups, 2 caps and 4 mounting screws....You sure that's all you need for the 80 John????



Man,,he fixin a saw or going on a date ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Man,,he fixin a saw or going on a date ??



Leans toward "Don't ask, don't tell"


----------



## Cantdog

They musta got your meds right this time Ron...your wit has been quick and sharp and superior the last few days!!LOL!!!!


----------



## Rakoprtr

Subscribed


----------



## roncoinc

Rakoprtr said:


> Subscribed



Dont just "subscribe" !!

SAy sumthin ot get poked in the eye !! :msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

Uh oh..

UH OH !!

looking at the radar a BID RED cell coming right over my house !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Uh oh..
> 
> UH OH !!
> 
> looking at the radar a BID RED cell coming right over my house !!!




Batten down the hatches!!!! 

Make a wind vane out of Smurfette!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Batten down the hatches!!!!
> 
> Make a wind vane out of Smurfette!!!



Then what would DCD do for a girlfriend ??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Box ready to head for OH...1 handle mount with screws....2 AV rubbers, 2 cups, 2 caps and 4 mounting screws....You sure that's all you need for the 80 John????



Looked it over again just a few mins. ago! Don't see nothing else I need. Thanks Robin! Send a bill with it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Then what would DCD do for a girlfriend ??



You will stihl have each other! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The shop is done! All reorganized and cleaned up! :msp_thumbsup: Last thing I did was mount my chain tools.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Then what would DCD do for a girlfriend ??



Regress to his "Alternate Lifestyle"........


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> The shop is done! All reorganized and cleaned up! :msp_thumbsup: Last thing I did was mount my chain tools.



What's the chain grinders name?

Is it serious or just a wild fling????


----------



## tbone75

Is Jerry driving that thing?

You can thank Rob for the pic. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> What's the chain grinders name?
> 
> Is it serious or just a wild fling????



I think its serious? Its not going any where. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

I had my little helper in the shop last night. Cleaning up everything to assemble the Stihl blower. Needless to say the hand off from him to me didn't go smoothly with the piston. I can't believe they don't sell aftermarket pistons for them. It seems like they should. Anyhow, we'll stick it in the corner for a while.


----------



## sefh3

Pics of the clean shop?


----------



## Rakoprtr

Fine ill say somethin I don't liked bieng poked in the eye there's saws running down the street someone is doing a removal im jealous


----------



## tbone75

Looking in and looking out of the clean shop! LOL


----------



## tbone75

WTF? I show up and everyone leaves? I swear I didn't fart!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Looking in and looking out of the clean shop! LOL



Looking good. I wished mine was that clean. It only stays that way for about a week.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> WTF? I show up and everyone leaves? I swear I didn't fart!



It's just your BO


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I think its serious? Its not going any where. :hmm3grin2orange:



Did you buy it flowers when you mount it, or just get it drunk?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Looking in and looking out of the clean shop! LOL



U sure that's your place ?
No Mountain Dew or BBQed rodent in them pics .


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids! What's new?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's just your BO



Could be? LOL Worked up a sweat mounting them chain tools! LOL At least I lubed it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> U sure that's your place ?
> No Mountain Dew or BBQed rodent in them pics .



Must have left it upstairs?


----------



## roncoinc

Rakoprtr said:


> Fine ill say somethin I don't liked bieng poked in the eye there's saws running down the street someone is doing a removal im jealous



Well git yer wildthang out and go down the street and show em how it's done !!


----------



## Rakoprtr

Haha yea I'm not into the close quarters #### I'd murph it


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i know i'm not the jerry you was wonderin bout but i'll check in anyways. any bets on how long the shop takes to get overcrowded? i'm saying 2-1/2 weeks.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Looked it over again just a few mins. ago! Don't see nothing else I need. Thanks Robin! Send a bill with it. LOL




Looked to me like you have slotted screws holding the cover on...........is that true???? If so those are INCORRECT!!! I can send you the correct allen head screws no problem...look it over closely all the screws on these saws should be removed with one (1) allen wrench


Bill?? Yeah right.....I don't sell parts for vintage Jonsereds.....but will help a friend who has already been more than generous...so what'd ya need gas ....oil???? LOL!!! Somebody to pull that sucka over??? Beware John..that saw ain't a drop starter for a newbe to the series. You must be committed...saw on the ground...foot in the stirrup...yank with authority..otherwise it may hurt you...have you done a compression test yet??? Don't be scared by the numbers....just be forewarned.

Look for stupid screws and anything else you may need and get back to me.....almost sent the box today but decided to wait to hear form you......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Is Jerry driving that thing?
> 
> You can thank Rob for the pic. LOL




LOL Looks like those "burners" stoppin to burn one....to me......someone told me to say that....I Know Nothing......


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Must have left it upstairs?



Look,,just put your brain in a plastic shopping bag,tie a knot in it,tie it to your belt,,then you wont leave it upstairs !


----------



## Cantdog

jerrycmorrow said:


> i know i'm not the jerry you was wonderin bout but i'll check in anyways. any bets on how long the shop takes to get overcrowded? i'm saying 2-1/2 weeks.




OH gawd all he has to do is open up ebay...it's instant....or as fast as ups, usps, or a parachute can deliver.....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL Looks like those "burners" stoppin to burn one....to me......someone told me to say that....I Know Nothing......



We know that..
you dont have to tell us,,we read your post's !!

DCD made me say that !! LOL !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas!! Been busy lately! John, got your check today. Packing it up tonight. 
Bought a truck! Building a couple of walnut nightstands for a friend at church. And rebuilding sligght port job on a coulple 435 top handle huskys. All the while working at the mill. 
taking the weekend off, the girlfriend is in town. We celebrated our 6 month last week.





Here she is on the riverboat/dinner we went on.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> We know that..
> you dont have to tell us,,we read your post's !!
> 
> DCD made me say that !! LOL !!




Damn Candaian Quacks...LOL!!


----------



## dancan

I made Who say Whut !


----------



## Cantdog

Oh...Ron...I think he forgot his afternoon pill....he's getting meen again......


----------



## tbone75

You guys are hard on me! The shop will last at least a month!



































I hope? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Look,,just put your brain in a plastic shopping bag,tie a knot in it,tie it to your belt,,then you wont leave it upstairs !



I tried velcro................fell off. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Cantdog

How 'bout those cover screws John???


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Looked to me like you have slotted screws holding the cover on...........is that true???? If so those are INCORRECT!!! I can send you the correct allen head screws no problem...look it over closely all the screws on these saws should be removed with one (1) allen wrench
> 
> 
> Bill?? Yeah right.....I don't sell parts for vintage Jonsereds.....but will help a friend who has already been more than generous...so what'd ya need gas ....oil???? LOL!!! Somebody to pull that sucka over??? Beware John..that saw ain't a drop starter for a newbe to the series. You must be committed...saw on the ground...foot in the stirrup...yank with authority..otherwise it may hurt you...have you done a compression test yet??? Don't be scared by the numbers....just be forewarned.
> 
> Look for stupid screws and anything else you may need and get back to me.....almost sent the box today but decided to wait to hear form you......



Your right! Slotted screws in there. Guess I will look it over again. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I will go check that saw in just a min Robin!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Your right! Slotted screws in there. Guess I will look it over again. LOL



Yeah see???? I ain't quite as dim as Ron says...damn ol' smurf anyway......

Let me know soon with a count.........the box is packed........make certain that the screws that are slotted are the same thread as original...sometime they get stripped and replace by some INCORRECT "merican" screw...look it over very closely.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas!! Been busy lately! John, got your check today. Packing it up tonight.
> Bought a truck! Building a couple of walnut nightstands for a friend at church. And rebuilding sligght port job on a coulple 435 top handle huskys. All the while working at the mill.
> taking the weekend off, the girlfriend is in town. We celebrated our 6 month last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is on the riverboat/dinner we went on.




You've got better taste than she does!!! LOL. ;-))


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> I had my little helper in the shop last night. Cleaning up everything to assemble the Stihl blower. Needless to say the hand off from him to me didn't go smoothly with the piston. I can't believe they don't sell aftermarket pistons for them. It seems like they should. Anyhow, we'll stick it in the corner for a while.



I have a Stihl brush cutter, FS45 or 65? Any chance the piston would work?




jerrycmorrow said:


> i know i'm not the jerry you was wonderin bout but i'll check in anyways. any bets on how long the shop takes to get overcrowded? i'm saying 2-1/2 weeks.



Week and a half if I pick up some more vintage saws this weekend...




Cantdog said:


> Looked to me like you have slotted screws holding the cover on...........is that true???? If so those are INCORRECT!!! I can send you the correct allen head screws no problem...look it over closely all the screws on these saws should be removed with one (1) allen wrench
> 
> 
> Bill?? Yeah right.....I don't sell parts for vintage Jonsereds.....but will help a friend who has already been more than generous...so what'd ya need gas ....oil???? LOL!!! Somebody to pull that sucka over??? Beware John..that saw ain't a drop starter for a newbe to the series. You must be committed...saw on the ground...foot in the stirrup...yank with authority..otherwise it may hurt you...have you done a compression test yet??? Don't be scared by the numbers....just be forewarned.
> 
> Look for stupid screws and anything else you may need and get back to me.....almost sent the box today but decided to wait to hear form you......



It was right around 220 psi when I shipped it to him. He'll have to bolt it down and have someone pull him while he holds the starter rope.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

diggers_dad said:


> I have a Stihl brush cutter, FS45 or 65? Any chance the piston would work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Week and a half if I pick up some more vintage saws this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was right around 220 psi when I shipped it to him. He'll have to bolt it down and have someone pull him while he holds the starter rope.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




Maybe climb up a tree...tie the rope off...climb aboard and ride it down.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah see???? I ain't quite as dim as Ron says...damn ol' smurf anyway......
> 
> Let me know soon with a count.........the box is packed........make certain that the screws that are slotted are the same thread as original...sometime they get stripped and replace by some INCORRECT "merican" screw...look it over very closely.....



OK I counted 9 screws that aint right.I didn't check to see if there the right thread. :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

I hope Marc found a bunch of Macs! LOL

I did pull the 80 over just a little! WOW LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> OK I counted 9 screws that aint right.I didn't check to see if there the right thread. :msp_unsure:




OK check them against a known allen head....the cover and recoil screws should all be the same....thread/size wize...if the screws there now are oversize they will have to stay...but if the holes are stock I can fix ya up...9 screws???? there are four in the top cover...four in the recoil.....where's the other one???


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK check them against a known allen head....the cover and recoil screws should all be the same....thread/size wize...if the screws there now are oversize they will have to stay...but if the holes are stock I can fix ya up...9 screws???? there are four in the top cover...four in the recoil.....where's the other one???



2 in the wrap handle mount on one side 4 in the AV mounts on the right side.I thought the top cove had 3? Better go look again! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> 2 in the wrap handle mount on one side 4 in the AV mounts on the right side.I thought the top cove had 3? Better go look again! LOL



OK.....you're right 3 allen head in the top cover...I'm sending you all the mounts and bolts for the handle mount over the clutch cover......the mount by the oil filler has the same bolts as the top handle...these are not allen head but 8MM hex head....if your top cover is allen head and your recoil is allen head then you're good to go....


----------



## jimdad07

Did some pretty good hogging with the machine this afternoon when I got home from work, this area was a solid thicket of wild grape vines and a breed of roses that you can't get in the store anymore, they have gone wild over the last hundred years or so and are in need of some TLC. This area that I am cleaning up was once the backyard of a house that once sat on my property, the old cellar is still on the property just on the other side of the larger brush.


----------



## tbone75

OK Robin I need 11 screws total.And also the right rear handle AV mount now too.Went to unscrew it,just spins around. At least the threads are right! LOL Not over sized.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK.....you're right 3 allen head in the top cover...I'm sending you all the mounts and bolts for the handle mount over the clutch cover......the mount by the oil filler has the same bolts as the top handle...these are not allen head but 8MM hex head....if your top cover is allen head and your recoil is allen head then you're good to go....



OK only need 3 then for the top cover! LOL Plus the AV mount screws!


----------



## jimdad07

I see Cliff and Adam, high guys.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> OK Robin I need 11 screws total.And also the right rear handle AV mount now too.Went to unscrew it,just spins around. At least the threads are right! LOL Not over sized.



Is the AV rubber spinning around too??


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Did some pretty good hogging with the machine this afternoon when I got home from work, this area was a solid thicket of wild grape vines and a breed of roses that you can't get in the store anymore, they have gone wild over the last hundred years or so and are in need of some TLC. This area that I am cleaning up was once the backyard of a house that once sat on my property, the old cellar is still on the property just on the other side of the larger brush.




Ol Gravleys kick butt!!

Multifloral rose. Brought in got hedges and such.......not the best idea the Ag Dept ever had. 

Farmers around here call it M€%#¥ F€%#£€ing rose. 

I used to lower the wing on a 15' mower and try to eat the bushes. They run away and are a pain to get rid of.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Is the AV rubber spinning around too??



Yes the right side does left side don't.


----------



## jimdad07

I missed what saw you are working on John, is it the 920?


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Ol Gravleys kick butt!!
> 
> Multifloral rose. Brought in got hedges and such.......not the best idea the Ag Dept ever had.
> 
> Farmers around here call it M€%#¥ F€%#£€ing rose.
> 
> I used to lower the wing on a 15' mower and try to eat the bushes. They run away and are a pain to get rid of.



You see a lot of them in Mass along the sides of the roads. I used to live in the Belchertown/Amherst area about ten years ago and it seemed most of the back roads were covered in them things. They look nice in the spring but they are in desperate need of serious maintaining at my place.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> You see a lot of them in Mass along the sides of the roads. I used to live in the Belchertown/Amherst area about ten years ago and it seemed most of the back roads were covered in them things. They look nice in the spring but they are in desperate need of serious maintaining at my place.



I was reclaiming pastures. They would be 30' in diameter with stalks as big as your wrist. 

Hence: MultiFloral Rose becomes MFing Rose. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yes the right side does left side don't.



Is it really loose or just spinning when you are cranking on it?? Some time you have capture the AV rubber and stop it from spinning...


So in a recap.......you need all three topcover allen bolts...a right hand side top handle bracket...the two allen bolts that attach that mount to the AV rubbers....two av rubbers.....two AV rubber cups and plates....four AV cup and plate 8MM hex head bolts that secure the AV mounts to the cases. That do it??? You sure??? LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I missed what saw you are working on John, is it the 920?



This a J-Red 80.The 920 will be here sometime?Waiting on the midget. LOL

I got the F-ing roses all over my place!I hate them things!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Is it really loose or just spinning when you are cranking on it?? Some time you have capture the AV rubber and stop it from spinning...
> 
> 
> So in a recap.......you need all three topcover allen bolts...a right hand side top handle bracket...the two allen bolts that attach that mount to the AV rubbers....two av rubbers.....two AV rubber cups and plates....four AV cup and plate 8MM hex head bolts that secure the AV mounts to the cases. That do it??? You sure??? LOL!!!



It seems a little loose.Just spins when I tried to take the bolt out.Could be just fine?
Yep that should be everything I need! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Is it really loose or just spinning when you are cranking on it?? Some time you have capture the AV rubber and stop it from spinning...
> 
> 
> So in a recap.......you need all three topcover allen bolts...a right hand side top handle bracket...the two allen bolts that attach that mount to the AV rubbers....two av rubbers.....two AV rubber cups and plates....four AV cup and plate 8MM hex head bolts that secure the AV mounts to the cases. That do it??? You sure??? LOL!!!




Oh......and a partridge in a pear tree.....


----------



## tbone75

Almost thought I only had 2 saws coming.Then remembered 3 other parts saws! LOL


----------



## tbone75

One more thing Robin!!! Can you come over and start it for me? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> It seems a little loose.Just spins when I tried to take the bolt out.Could be just fine?
> Yep that should be everything I need! LOL




Ok I'll send you an upper rear handle AV rubber and bolt just in case......should go out tomorrow...


Tiredness is gaining ground on me....I'm gone......if you find you need anything else let me know by tomorrrow morning....I'll get it out to you.....Nite.....


----------



## tbone75

I did finish cleaning the rest of the basement today.Now I am ready to pile in the wood! LOL
Maybe tomorrow I can do some saw work and mow grass?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> One more thing Robin!!! Can you come over and start it for me? :hmm3grin2orange:




[email protected]!!!! That's why I'm building a 90...same as an 80 'cept it was the first Jonsereds to sport a decomp!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Nite Robin.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ok I'll send you an upper rear handle AV rubber and bolt just in case......should go out tomorrow...
> 
> 
> Tiredness is gaining ground on me....I'm gone......if you find you need anything else let me know by tomorrrow morning....I'll get it out to you.....Nite.....



Thank you very much Robin! I owe you one! LOL Nite


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> [email protected]!!!! That's why I'm building a 90...same as an 80 'cept it was the first Jonsereds to sport a decomp!!!!



NOW you tell me! :bang:


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas. Gotta get away from this damn city....just found out there's been a man breaking into apartments in this complex....4 since Thursday. He's got a big surprise when he kicks in this door...6 big, round, lead surprises.....coward has been doing it between 12 and 2 in the afternoon when no ones home...makes me sick. Couldn't hardly eat dinner.


----------



## jimdad07

A lot of dirt bags out there.


----------



## RandyMac

'sup?

Been getting a few hours of bright warm sunshine everyday, this morning the streets were dry by ten. Heavy drizzle all night, then fog to the ground that grudgingly gives way. The fog hanging off the harbor, waiting for the wind to shift, we will be socked in about sunset.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> One more thing Robin!!! Can you come over and start it for me? :hmm3grin2orange:





AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas. Gotta get away from this damn city....just found out there's been a man breaking into apartments in this complex....4 since Thursday. He's got a big surprise when he kicks in this door...6 big, round, lead surprises.....coward has been doing it between 12 and 2 in the afternoon when no ones home...makes me sick. Couldn't hardly eat dinner.




Gotta live where you don't have to lock your doors.....

Ruger? 45 Colt?


----------



## AU_K2500

.32 stays loaded in the sick drawer......rugers not far away either. I know the .32 isn't too high powered but it suits me just fine...shot placement is the key.


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


> 'sup?
> 
> Been getting a few hours of bright warm sunshine everyday, this morning the streets were dry by ten. Heavy drizzle all night, then fog to the ground that grudgingly gives way. The fog hanging off the harbor, waiting for the wind to shift, we will be socked in about sunset.



Sounds like a good way to start a mystery novel. How have you been Randy?


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> .32 stays loaded in the sick drawer......rugers not far away either. I know the .32 isn't too high powered but it suits me just fine...shot placement is the key.



A good old fashioned pump shotgun makes for a good deterrent in the dark. There is a commercial that they have for Glock with the drill sergeant from "Full Metal Jacket", you guys know the guy, someone is breaking into his house and coming towards his bedroom. He reached under the bed to get out his Glock from the fingerprint lock box, gets the gun out and ready, turns to the camera and says: "Looks like somebody picked the wring house to break into". I love those commercials.


----------



## RandyMac

jimdad07 said:


> Sounds like a good way to start a mystery novel. How have you been Randy?



I have been well enough, thank you, and you?

Been busy too, less than a week to get the keys.


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


> I have been well enough, thank you, and you?
> 
> Been busy too, less than a week to get the keys.



I am happy for you and the new place. Everybody is well here on the other coast, just listening to Mac Davis, cutting carb gaskets for an old Gravely carb and hanging out with you guys. You must be getting pretty excited about your new place.


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> A good old fashioned pump shotgun makes for a good deterrent in the dark. There is a commercial that they have for Glock with the drill sergeant from "Full Metal Jacket", you guys know the guy, someone is breaking into his house and coming towards his bedroom. He reached under the bed to get out his Glock from the fingerprint lock box, gets the gun out and ready, turns to the camera and says: "Looks like somebody picked the wring house to break into". I love those commercials.



Good old R. Lee Ermey....


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Good old R. Lee Ermey....



Love that guy.


----------



## RandyMac

This process is 9 weeks along, today. We have been in a 24'X24' box built in the '20s for the last 4 years. The new house was built in '56 and was renovated, top to bottom four years ago. Now we have more than one outlet per room. 
Yeah, excited, Annie is beside herself.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Good old R. Lee Ermey....



When he made the movie the director tried to tell him how to play the part. Lee said it was wrong. 

"How would you do it?"

Lee opened up on him like the USMC DI he was. 

The director agreed and then went and changed his underwear.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> When he made the movie the director tried to tell him how to play the part. Lee said it was wrong.
> 
> "How would you do it?"
> 
> Lee opened up on him like the USMC DI he was.
> 
> The director agreed and then went and changed his underwear.



They brought him in to train an actor on how to be a drill instructor and liked him so much that they decided to have him do the part. They said that he ad libbed a lot of his lines on the spot during the filming. Pretty cool story.


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> They brought him in to train an actor on how to be a drill instructor and liked him so much that they decided to have him do the part. They said that he ad libbed a lot of his lines on the spot during the filming. Pretty cool story.



thats pretty awesome, never knew that.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> They brought him in to train an actor on how to be a drill instructor and liked him so much that they decided to have him do the part. They said that he ad libbed a lot of his lines on the spot during the filming. Pretty cool story.



Thanks!!! 
Now I know"The rest of the story"
heard it years ago. 

He is a piece of work. 

The real story is always better

Again. Thanks


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks!!!
> Now I know"The rest of the story"
> heard it years ago.
> 
> He is a piece of work.
> 
> The real story is always better
> 
> Again. Thanks



Not for sure, but I think I saw it on some special edition DVD they had of the movie. Love that movie, I just hope he doesn't come here and rip my eye out and skull **** me!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Not for sure, but I think I saw it on some special edition DVD they had of the movie. Love that movie, I just hope he doesn't come here and rip my eye out and skull **** me!



My baby brother was a Jump Master in the 82nd. Loves history. Like his older brother. 

We are pretty hard on movies for correctness. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> My baby brother was a Jump Master in the 82nd. Loves history. Like his older brother.
> 
> We are pretty hard on movies for correctness. LOL



Big history fan myself. Love the early American History the most.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Big history fan myself. Love the early American History the most.



When I went to Maine a month ago. 

Hey Robin. 

Anyway! Got to see Ft Knox. Fort was great. My brother had been there 20 years ago. 

Knox was an amazing person. He GotErDone!!

Didn't listen to the nasayers. 

Get down here and we will go to Gettysburg. Winter is best.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> When I went to Maine a month ago.
> 
> Hey Robin.
> 
> Anyway! Got to see Ft Knox. Fort was great. My brother had been there 20 years ago.
> 
> Knox was an amazing person. He GotErDone!!
> 
> Didn't listen to the nasayers.
> 
> Get down here and we will go to Gettysburg. Winter is best.



I've been wanting to do Gettysburg for a long time. We may have to make the stars align sometime on that one. I get up to Maine every now and then but have not met Robin in person yet, talked to him on the phone now and then, good guy.


----------



## tbone75

Dang you guys have been yacking up a storm! LOL Nut i got to lay down! Over did it again today,as usual. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I've been wanting to do Gettysburg for a long time. We may have to make the stars align sometime on that one. I get up to Maine every now and then but have not met Robin in person yet, talked to him on the phone now and then, good guy.



His work is humbling. But don't tell anyone. He would get a swelt up head....


----------



## jimdad07

Nite John, we'll send someone with a giant scraper blade to peel you out of bed in the morning. Then we'll have you thawed out so you can move around enough to take care of morning business.


----------



## SilverKing

Gettysburg not only cuts faster than Maine,it has more torque


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> dang you guys have been yacking up a storm! Lol nut i got to lay down! Over did it again today,as usual. Lol



night john!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

SilverKing said:


> Gettysburg not only cuts faster than Maine,it has more torque



Except during Tourist Season.


----------



## jimdad07

SilverKing said:


> Gettysburg not only cuts faster than Maine,it has more torque



Now I've heard it all :hmm3grin2orange:

I am told that on certain summer nights you can hear the ghosts of Gen. Lee and Gen. Longstreet say "Oops".


----------



## SilverKing

Stihl 041S said:


> Except during Tourist Season.



well yeah,theres always variables.But what mix does Maine run on?


----------



## jimdad07

SilverKing said:


> well yeah,theres always variables.But what mix does Maine run on?



50:1 with a little Seafoam to keep the carb cleaned out.


----------



## Stihl 041S

SilverKing said:


> well yeah,theres always variables.But what mix does Maine run on?



Depends if you are using 151 in the mix. 

Changes Piña Colada to Piña Collider....


----------



## jimdad07

Take it easy guys. I got that old cast iron Zenith carb put back together in the process of BSing with you guys and it is past my bedtime. Don't let your meatloaf.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam!!

SRV been gone 22 years......


----------



## RandyMac

I need to buy a mower, any suggestions?


----------



## Stihl 041S

I got a Gravley tractor. 4 wheel kind. Kohler engine. Built for commercial work.


----------



## dancan

Congrats on getting the house deal done Randy !
Now , about the rest of you ZZZSlackerz ..............


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Congrats on getting the house deal done Randy !
> Now , about the rest of you ZZZSlackerz ..............



Yup slackin without shame. 

Got to get on a computer to open that file. On my phone now. 

Thanks again


----------



## dancan

The fellow that was running the photocopier needs more practice to get all the letters from the article and how to fold them big sheets of paper LOL


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> I need to buy a mower, any suggestions?



You should get one from here http://www.stihl.co.uk/VIKING-Products/1700/Lawn-Mowers.aspx , you'd be the envy of the block :jester:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> The fellow that was running the photocopier needs more practice to get all the letters from the article and how to fold them big sheets of paper LOL



Copiers used to be so simple. Now the dam things make great expresso but crappy copies!

Hey Robin....


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> I need to buy a mower, any suggestions?




Congrats Randy....always a good feeling to own your own dirt.........and a roof of course too!!

What you need is a nice old Lawnboy...2 stroke..they cut very nice due to the rpm.......or you could get yourself one of these to impress your new neighbors and frighten off would be thieves.....LOL!!!

Flying lawnmower - YouTube


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Copiers used to be so simple. Now the dam things make great expresso but crappy copies!
> 
> Hey Robin....



Hey Rob...How goes it this morning???


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> You should get one from here VIKING Products | STIHL | Stihl, Viking, chain saws, brushcutters, hedge trimmers, clearing saws, high-pressure cleaners, lawn mowers, trimmers , you'd be the envy of the block :jester:





HaHaHa... I went that link........said my "your system doesn't support this video file....click HERE to get the plugin" LOL!!! Now if that ain't just like a Stihl?????!!!!!!!LOLOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

What are you running ??? A Commodore 64 with that ole lawnboy ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Rob...How goes it this morning???



Got a great back brace.......but I need a back brace. LOL

Pretty good though. You??


----------



## dancan

Wouldn't 2 stroke and blue smoke be an issue in Cali ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> What are you running ??? A Commodore 64 with that ole lawnboy ?




I think it's 65 Falcon...........I watch Hooskee vids all the time..no problem...and flying lawn mower vids...an some of those other vids too once in while......just stands to reason a Stihl vid would be to complex to run on just any 'ol 'puter withput getting the "special" Stihl "dealer only" platform to view it through....LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Wouldn't 2 stroke and blue smoke be an issue in Cali ?




No different than running a geehawdamn ol Mac I wouldn't think.........maybe quieter.....just with wheels and a different "blade"...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I think it's 65 Falcon...........I watch Hooskee vids all the time..no problem...and flying lawn mower vids...an some of those other vids too once in while......just stands to reason a Stihl vid would be to complex to run on just any 'ol 'puter withput getting the "special" Stihl "dealer only" platform to view it through....LOL!!!



All the other stuff you can watch with "real Player"..
"Stihl Player" is propriatory and has to be leased through a stealership..


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Fellas. Hope everybody has a good HUMP day!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning Fellas. Hope everybody has a good HUMP day!



Be carefull where you leave what in your apt. when leaving.


----------



## dancan

Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Ever lend 2 stroke tools Ever .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Ever lend 2 stroke tools Ever .



Thot you knew that ??

gassed ??


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Never Ever lend 2 stroke tools Ever .



Yeah you do. That's what they make Wild Thingy's for.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Thot you knew that ??
> 
> gassed ??



I knew better but this so called friend had run a tree service in the past , knows 2 stroke and what straight gas costs when run in 2 stroke and still managed to do it to one of my trimmers .
Then he tells me that it was old anyway ................................


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> I knew better but this so called friend had run a tree service in the past , knows 2 stroke and what straight gas costs when run in 2 stroke and still managed to do it to one of my trimmers .
> Then he tells me that it was old anyway ................................



Did you tell him to go buy a new one????


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I knew better but this so called friend had run a tree service in the past , knows 2 stroke and what straight gas costs when run in 2 stroke and still managed to do it to one of my trimmers .
> Then he tells me that it was old anyway ................................



Hit him over the head with it! Then ask does it feel old? :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Very long nite and very rough morning so far. Guess I over did it a little to much. LOL But its all done!
May not do anything today? LOL


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Did you tell him to go buy a new one????



I found a good powerhead for 100$$ , he said he'd give me 50$ towards it because mine was old and would owe me a favor ....................................................................

Wait till he comes in for an oil change with his new truck or service on his wife's van ......................


----------



## tbone75

You guys will like this one!
This crazy cat that likes me so well? 
He seems to think I have to see everything he catches I guess? At 3am I got woke up by cold wet feet standing on my chest! The dang thing has a dead mouse in its mouth!He is making all the noise he can with his mouth shut. LOL I tossed him on the floor! I wake up again at 3:30 and hear him playing with the dang thing!
Its a very good thing I like the cat!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Very long nite and very rough morning so far. Guess I over did it a little to much. LOL But its all done!
> May not do anything today? LOL



Reach for the ''Happyness'' in a little pill LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I found a good powerhead for 100$$ , he said he'd give me 50$ towards it because mine was old and would owe me a favor ....................................................................
> 
> Wait till he comes in for an oil change with his new truck or service on his wife's van ......................



Payback time! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Reach for the ''Happyness'' in a little pill LOL



Just took the second one of the day! First one didn't help.Can only take them every 4 hrs.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I found a good powerhead for 100$$ , he said he'd give me 50$ towards it because mine was old and would owe me a favor ....................................................................
> 
> Wait till he comes in for an oil change with his new truck or service on his wife's van ......................




Yep .....time to restack the deck with the cheepskate!!! Yrs ago I learned to Never borrow anything (if I could help it) my luck is such that I would break it...or it would get damaged somehow...either way I'd have replace it......I'd pay the full price and stihl not have one in the end...less problems just buying what I need myself and then take care of it. No hurt feelings....it should work the same way with lending but never seems to....to old a trimmer for the guy to fix but not to old to borrow?????????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep .....time to restack the deck with the cheepskate!!! Yrs ago I learned to Never borrow anything (if I could help it) my luck is such that I would break it...or it would get damaged somehow...either way I'd have replace it......I'd pay the full price and stihl not have one in the end...less problems just buying what I need myself and then take care of it. No hurt feelings....it should work the same way with lending but never seems to....to old a trimmer for the guy to fix but not to old to borrow?????????



Same way I am.I never borrow anything if there is any way around it! Some how I will break it! LOL I loan stuff out,but very very few people!Only if I know they will take care of it and fix it if they break it.


----------



## tbone75

Now that I have a couple J-Reds,think I may need a 70? LOL


----------



## tbone75

But if I get one of them I would need a 49sp to go with them! LOL That would make a nice set of J-Reds. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Like I need any more saws!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

dancan said:


> I knew better but this so called friend had run a tree service in the past , knows 2 stroke and what straight gas costs when run in 2 stroke and still managed to do it to one of my trimmers .
> Then he tells me that it was old anyway ................................



so called friend would now be "former so called friend". wonder if he was driving an old car if he'd think half price would get it? btw, gold, silver, diamonds, etc are all old. not sure i'd even work on his crap in the future. sheesh! some people.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!! You passed 20,000 posts.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!! You passed 20,000 posts.....



Yes I did! Didn't even see it! LOL Thanks for the files and bit!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yes I did! Didn't even see it! LOL Thanks for the files and bit!!!



Ya mentioned it the other day.....


----------



## tbone75

stihl 041s said:


> ya mentioned it the other day.....



99.9% bs ! Lol


----------



## tbone75

Think I can finally get up and do something? May not be much? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 99.9% bs ! Lol



That was a given.....LOL

So 99.9 means you have 20 posts!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That was a given.....LOL
> 
> So 99.9 means you have 20 posts!!!!!



Sounds about right? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> 99.9% bs ! Lol



Isn't that some fast food's claim to fame 99.9% pure B... S... or is that soap ?



tbone75 said:


> Just took the second one of the day! First one didn't help.Can only take them every 4 hrs.



I've found out that they lie a lot , when I needed relief I found that they'd stop working at the 3 hour mark , never made it to 4 
When some of the guy's new what I was taking I had offers for any leftovers but when they found out the strength of them they laughed and called them baby aspirin , they wanted the stronger ones and apparently they take way more than 1 at a time .


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Isn't that some fast food's claim to fame 99.9% pure B... S... or is that soap ?
> 
> 
> 
> I've found out that they lie a lot , when I needed relief I found that they'd stop working at the 3 hour mark , never made it to 4
> When some of the guy's new what I was taking I had offers for any leftovers but when they found out the strength of them they laughed and called them baby aspirin , they wanted the stronger ones and apparently they take way more than 1 at a time .



I thought you northern boys were suppose to be tough!!!!!
Do they lie or can you not handle a bit of pain? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Isn't that some fast food's claim to fame 99.9% pure B... S... or is that soap ?
> 
> 
> 
> I've found out that they lie a lot , when I needed relief I found that they'd stop working at the 3 hour mark , never made it to 4
> When some of the guy's new what I was taking I had offers for any leftovers but when they found out the strength of them they laughed and called them baby aspirin , they wanted the stronger ones and apparently they take way more than 1 at a time .



100% Pure BS ! LOL

Stihl haven't done anything today :msp_sad: But I am going to go ride around on the mower now. LOL


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> I thought you northern boys were suppose to be tough!!!!!
> Do they lie or can you not handle a bit of pain? :hmm3grin2orange:



There were a few moments that.............
Most of the time it just lets me know I'm alive .


----------



## dancan

Speaking of alive .......While I was getting my ''Treatment'' today from ugly ''Beula'' , I asked her about the shoulder , wrist , elbow and knee pain I was having from extended crutch duty (plus years of abuse) and the next thing I know I looked like a porcupine with acupuncture multiple needles shoved in every spot I said hurt :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Speaking of alive .......While I was getting my ''Treatment'' today from ugly ''Beula'' , I asked her about the shoulder , wrist , elbow and knee pain I was having from extended crutch duty (plus years of abuse) and the next thing I know I looked like a porcupine with acupuncture multiple needles shoved in every spot I said hurt :msp_w00t:



So you looked just like you act with us? A big prick? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

No , Pincushion is the word your looking for .
I was just glad I never said what I was really thinking LOL
Have you tried acupuncture on your back , i'm starting to be a believer :smile2:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No , Pincushion is the word your looking for .
> I was just glad I never said what I was really thinking LOL
> Have you tried acupuncture on your back , i'm starting to be a believer :smile2:



Nope,thought about a few times.Just never looked up any place that does it.Maybe I should give it a try?Couldn't do any worse! LOL
Can't even ride on the mower today.Every little bump hurts!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No , Pincushion is the word your looking for .
> I was just glad I never said what I was really thinking LOL
> Have you tried acupuncture on your back , i'm starting to be a believer :smile2:



I think I had the right word for you. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The weed whackers are piling up! Got 3 waiting on me now. :msp_razz: Plus 2 old Poolin saws that have been in a shed for 10 years! A little power sharp and a 2150 LOL
The guy with the saws bought a bandsaw mill.But he has no running saws? He seems to think he is going to go drop some trees with these little Poolins? Maybe I can talk him into this 480? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I had to show my machinist buddy this jug Ron sent me. LOL He says how the hell does that make them run faster? Told him I don't know but I will find out how fast very soon! LOL I aint smart nuff to enplane that! LOL


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> I thought you northern boys were suppose to be tough!!!!!
> Do they lie or can you not handle a bit of pain? :hmm3grin2orange:



I looked at my foot after I fell and tried to get up , took my chainsaw boot off because I didn't want them to cut it off after it swelled up , reached out to start my saw , cut a crutch , limped 400 meters out of the woods to the car , drove to my brother's house 15 minutes away , had him drive me 1/2hr to emerge for them to ask me '' On a scale of 1 to 10 , what's your pain level ?'' At that time I was thinking WTF kinda stupid question is that .............................4 was the answer because it wasn't that bad , my brother was just scratchin' his head sayin' WTF , it's pointing in the wrong direction , it should hurt more than that ??!! .
When I came to from the first operation the same question was asked ................................6 was the answer .
When I came through from the second operation the same question was asked ...............................13 and a half and WTF did you do to me ?? was the answer .
The 3rd operation was a 9 .
Pain is a strange friend but the happy pills did smooth over some of it but not all, the 2nd operation pain lasted 2 days and I had a serious discussion was the staff about pain management and me on the second evening . 
Daytime pain is different than night time pain .
I also learned that not being able to get a full night's sleep is a side effect of the ''Happy'' pills because all you get is 2 to 3 hours when your on them .
Ugly ''Beula '' warned me about more pain when I start the real phisio when I can put weight on it , I'll be ready .






John , got any spares so I'll be ready LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas!


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas!



Hey ! How's Millin ?


----------



## dancan

Hey!
How's Crash and Burn doin ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Millings going alright, could be alot better. Going tomorrow to get the blade hammered. We have spent the whole week straightening the track what a mess!


----------



## little possum

Doing good Dan. Hope you are.
Officially gettin hired monday or tuesday. Couple guys are off on voluntary layoff. I wish we would go back to the 50-60 hour weeks 

Been climbing around like a monkey on a elevator thing thats bout 20 foot high. One of those theoretically it should work deals.. Oh well.

Working on grandpaws truck this week, brake shoes and a wheel cylinder. Then hopefully getting the 4-71 detroit in the shop to pull the head and decarbon the ports. Gotta clean up moms yard then start on the tractor shed. 

What kinda pain pills are you guys prescribed? 
Ive got a friend that was on morphine but it quit working for him. And Dad has some high powered stuff but he doesnt like taking it


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I looked at my foot after I fell and tried to get up , took my chainsaw boot off because I didn't want them to cut it off after it swelled up , reached out to start my saw , cut a crutch , limped 400 meters out of the woods to the car , drove to my brother's house 15 minutes away , had him drive me 1/2hr to emerge for them to ask me '' On a scale of 1 to 10 , what's your pain level ?'' At that time I was thinking WTF kinda stupid question is that .............................4 was the answer because it wasn't that bad , my brother was just scratchin' his head sayin' WTF , it's pointing in the wrong direction , it should hurt more than that ??!! .
> When I came to from the first operation the same question was asked ................................6 was the answer .
> When I came through from the second operation the same question was asked ...............................13 and a half and WTF did you do to me ?? was the answer .
> The 3rd operation was a 9 .
> Pain is a strange friend but the happy pills did smooth over some of it but not all, the 2nd operation pain lasted 2 days and I had a serious discussion was the staff about pain management and me on the second evening .
> Daytime pain is different than night time pain .
> I also learned that not being able to get a full night's sleep is a side effect of the ''Happy'' pills because all you get is 2 to 3 hours when your on them .
> Ugly ''Beula '' warned me about more pain when I start the real phisio when I can put weight on it , I'll be ready .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John , got any spares so I'll be ready LOL



Sorry Dan no spares.At least until I get into the new Dr. if I ever do?????

I know about that not sleeping chit! Been that way for about 5 years now! 
The rehab chit is not fun! But you got to do it!!!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Doing good Dan. Hope you are.
> Officially gettin hired monday or tuesday. Couple guys are off on voluntary layoff. I wish we would go back to the 50-60 hour weeks
> 
> Been climbing around like a monkey on a elevator thing thats bout 20 foot high. One of those theoretically it should work deals.. Oh well.
> 
> Working on grandpaws truck this week, brake shoes and a wheel cylinder. Then hopefully getting the 4-71 detroit in the shop to pull the head and decarbon the ports. Gotta clean up moms yard then start on the tractor shed.
> 
> What kinda pain pills are you guys prescribed?
> Ive got a friend that was on morphine but it quit working for him. And Dad has some high powered stuff but he doesnt like taking it



I got Lortab


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I got Lortab



I got beer..

HOORAY BEER !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got beer..
> 
> HOORAY BEER !!!



I got beer too!


----------



## dancan

Jaycub , look to have a spare blade so you're not stuck ... Spares = less down time .
LP , The guy that lives down the road from me was in the elevator business and sold to Otis years ago so I'd say have a good look at that trade because MILLIONAIRE is what I heard , spends 6 months in Floridah every year . 
Oxycodone is what I was given for the worst pain , Lyrica for muscle spasms and Arthrotec to replace the Oxy and now I just take over the counter Tylenol with codeine and beer . Lyrica , Anthrotec are non addictive and beer is just a health supplement , too much Tylenol is not good for the liver . .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Jaycub , look to have a spare blade so you're not stuck ... Spares = less down time .
> LP , The guy that lives down the road from me was in the elevator business and sold to Otis years ago so I'd say have a good look at that trade because MILLIONAIRE is what I heard , spends 6 months in Floridah every year .
> Oxycodone is what I was given for the worst pain , Lyrica for muscle spasms and Arthrotec to replace the Oxy and now I just take over the counter Tylenol with codeine and beer . Lyrica , Anthrotec are non addictive and beer is just a health supplement , too much Tylenol is not good for the liver . .




Every time I see oxycodone I gotta laugh!!!

Girl friend was a vet and some druggie broke in and took the oxytocin!!!!!!

Bet he had a surprise!!!!!!

Farmers will understand!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hydrocodone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , some reading for you John .
My second room mate at the hospital was on Hydromorphone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and Oxycodone at the same time so you can combine drugs LOL
When I returned from the second op and I had the tete a tete (french for head to head) about the real meening about pain , a Dilaudid injection was given Hydromorphone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia on top of the Oxy but I did not like the nausea that it came with but it sure took the edge off LOL .

So you see , you can combine :msp_w00t: Mmmmmmm Beer


----------



## dancan

Oxytocin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , Can I get some of that to pass on to the guy's that wanted my leftover Oxy LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey wait a minute ! Ron's on a drug plan , Ron ! Didn't you complain about back pain after liftin' DCD the other day ????


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Oxytocin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , Can I get some of that to pass on to the guy's that wanted my leftover Oxy LOL



If he did the oxytocin, wait a bit and you could pick him out of a line up. 

Thought is he might be a little "distressed" or "confused"


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Oxytocin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , Can I get some of that to pass on to the guy's that wanted my leftover Oxy LOL



Got milk? :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey wait a minute ! Ron's on a drug plan , Ron ! Didn't you complain about back pain after liftin' DCD the other day ????



Man,,i got more drugs i could open an online store !!

None for pain but if you want to put your brain on holiday i got ya covered


----------



## dancan

Or a new career .
LOL
Now , back to 2 stroke , I have an FS85 coming to replace my burnt FS86 ....Or is it the other way around ????


----------



## AU_K2500

waiting on the mail....got parts for two different projects. a clutch for the Farmsaw and i think there is a coil on the way for the TS 350. need to hit up a few guys for more projects....Im a sucker for projects. Also, still waiting on that new front end for the TS with a bigger 14" guard and diamond wheel! 

All this talk about medication makes me glad I dont have to take any....for now. strongest thing we keep in the house is Ibuprofen.


----------



## tbone75

Dan I stihl got some of that Tater moon shine! That chit will make you forget who you are! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> waiting on the mail....got parts for two different projects. a clutch for the Farmsaw and i think there is a coil on the way for the TS 350. need to hit up a few guys for more projects....Im a sucker for projects. Also, still waiting on that new front end for the TS with a bigger 14" guard and diamond wheel!
> 
> All this talk about medication makes me glad I dont have to take any....for now. strongest thing we keep in the house is Ibuprofen.



Reason i got so much is they keep giving it to me and i dont take any..
well,there is one i take on an as needed basis but a month sript last me 4 months.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> waiting on the mail....about medication ...for now..



You're young Grasshopper , marriage first , then the heavier drugs will follow .....


----------



## tbone75

This cat just brought in a mole! Good hunter for a male! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Got a response from a CL ad for my ms290..
guy mentioned he had a stihl 085 to trade in !!
was all excited until i remembered " 08S !!


----------



## AU_K2500

yeah, im not trying to say im better than anyone, Im just young....I know the day will come when i need them to function. Me and the OL both have addiction in the family, so we try to be careful. I know itll be my knees that go first...then my back. I still over do it on a regular basis...and theres always that older guy standing nearby that just kind of chuckles and says, youll regret that one day! 

When I worked for Hall's (tree service) in Auburn wed carry 4-5' pieces of pine and gum 16 or so inches on our shoulder. you stand it on end, bend down, wrap your arm around it, and stand up.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> yeah, im not trying to say im better than anyone, Im just young....I know the day will come when i need them to function. Me and the OL both have addiction in the family, so we try to be careful. I know itll be my knees that go first...then my back. I still over do it on a regular basis...and theres always that older guy standing nearby that just kind of chuckles and says, youll regret that one day!
> 
> When I worked for Hall's (tree service) in Auburn wed carry 4-5' pieces of pine and gum 16 or so inches on our shoulder. you stand it on end, bend down, wrap your arm around it, and stand up.



Don't do that!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got a response from a CL ad for my ms290..
> guy mentioned he had a stihl 085 to trade in !!
> was all excited until i remembered " 08S !!



I don't think you want a 08S ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Don't do that!!!!!



its all in the back...thats how i was always taught to lift heavy things....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Man,,i got more drugs i could open an online store !!
> 
> None for pain but if you want to put your brain on holiday i got ya covered



Ron , you slipped and fell , you're in lots of pain ....................seriously man you're in lots o pain , go see your doc ! John and I are counting on you and DCD promissed he'd leave your daughter alone .


----------



## tbone75

Ron I may be asking some questions on this generator soon.LOL Soon as I get the fuel tank fixed up and get it to run? LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> its all in the back...thats how i was always taught to lift heavy things....



If its heavy,get help!! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ron , you slipped and fell , you're in lots of pain ....................seriously man you're in lots o pain , go see your doc ! John and I are counting on you and DCD promissed he'd leave your daughter alone .



Yep! They cost to much on the street! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

I see DD down there. I hope your getting a bunch of Macs this week end! LOL I don't like them. :msp_sad:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I see DD down there. I hope your getting a bunch of Macs this week end! LOL I don't like them. :msp_sad:



Are you asking me to send you some?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Meds for ADD are the drug of choice for college students pulling all nighters before finals. 

Me? Take 3x as much and go right to sleep. 

I could tell when Mom would steal them......
Vacuuming the lawn at 3AM.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Are you asking me to send you some?



No Macs allowed in my shop! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nothing wrong with Macs,just haven't seen one I like yet? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nothing wrong with Macs,just haven't seen one I like yet? LOL



Tell us how you really feel John !!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Tell us how you really feel John !!!



Macs are just ugly. LOL


----------



## tbone75

This Fri-Mon. is a big gun show flea market! I didn't get there last year for some reason? The OL says were going Fri. ! She even took the day off to go! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I will be looking for a .223 bolt gun of some brand? The OL wants her self a pistol? She already has 2! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I got beer..
> 
> HOORAY BEER !!!





I gotts Ruhm..........

HOORAY Ruhm!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

They have coon dog swim races up there too.Fun watching that!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I gotts Ruhm..........
> 
> HOORAY Ruhm!!!!!!



151? Oops I forgot you like that spice stuff! LOL To sweet for my taste. LOL


----------



## tbone75

This flea market is just outside a good named town! Johnstown!


----------



## Cantdog

151???....No.... XXXXno...I ain't running saws on Ruhm...runin me on it. Ya have to keep it down to 80-90 proof if ya sthil wanna type.... Hey John......ever seen one of these before????? Look familiar???


----------



## Cantdog

Hey wcorey!!!!! Wazzup Man?????


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I will be looking for a .223 bolt gun of some brand? The OL wants her self a pistol? She already has 2! LOL



CZ-527. Lots of models and with hammer forged barrels I haven't seen one that DIDN'T shoot. 

Check them out. I could drive over and let you shoot one or four. 

What kind pistol or revolver?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 151???....No.... XXXXno...I ain't running saws on Ruhm...runin me on it. Ya have to keep it down to 80-90 proof if ya sthil wanna type.... Hey John......ever seen one of these before????? Look familiar???



Not sure? Its to clean LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> CZ-527. Lots of models and with hammer forged barrels I haven't seen one that DIDN'T shoot.
> 
> Check them out. I could drive over and let you shoot one or four.
> 
> What kind pistol or revolver?



She don't know yet? LOL It has to look cute to her 

I will look for one of them CZ-527! You never know what will be there?
Bought a Ruger Red Label 20ga. just like new for 550.00 a couple years ago up there!


----------



## Cantdog

Ruhm's all gone.......'ol number 7 is the next logical choice......good thing I happen to have a half gallon of this fine amber fluid.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

151........
Makes you see double and feel single......















And throw the BBQ with all the food into the Colorado River........








Don't ask......


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> She don't know yet? LOL It has to look cute to her
> 
> I will look for one of them CZ-527! You never know what will be there?
> Bought a Ruger Red Label 20ga. just like new for 550.00 a couple years ago up there!



That Red Label was a deal!!!

Get your wife a Belgian High Power. Classy with great lines.

Or a S&W model 28....

Check the CZ web sight. The .223s had 2 different twists. One for heavier bullets.......well duuh.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Not sure? Its to clean LOL



The bar...just the bar,.... son....you wouldn't recognise the saw...but that old hardnose?????


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That Red Label was a deal!!!
> 
> Get your wife a Belgian High Power. Classy with great lines.
> 
> Or a S&W model 28....



I know that Ruger was a deal! LOL
I want a Browning HP ! Hard to find around here?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> The bar...just the bar,.... son....you wouldn't recognise the saw...but that old hardnose?????



Bet my finger prints are on it! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I know that Ruger was a deal! LOL
> I want a Browning HP ! Hard to find around here?




My daughters favorite pistol......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> My daughters favorite pistol......



Right now the OL has a 2" Smith .357 very close to her! LOL That thing is almost to loud to shoot!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I know that Ruger was a deal! LOL
> I want a Browning HP ! Hard to find around here?




Chit John....even I gotts one of them.....not a flashy one...just matte finish...good shooter though!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Right now the OL has a 2" Smith .357 very close to her! LOL That thing is almost to loud to shoot!



It would go with the Model 28......Which was my daughters house gun when she was 14. I was such a softie.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Chit John....even I gotts one of them.....not a flashy one...just matte finish...good shooter though!!!



I like the matte finish! You also have another one I would love to have one of! Not to likely I ever will? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Bet my finger prints are on it! LOL




Not any more...not after the lacquer thinner to get the "magic marker" numbers off it!!!! Thanks John!!! Your box will be in the mail tomorrow.....LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It would go with the Model 28......Which was my daughters house gun when she was 14. I was such a softie.......



I had a nice 27 for a few years.But traded it off for some dumb reason? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have another pistol I want to find,High Standard Victor.I have owned 2 at different times,but got offered to much for them. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I like the matte finish! You also have another one I would love to have one of! Not to likely I ever will? LOL



Wuzzat????? the Dan Wesson???


----------



## tbone75

I miss having that FFL sometimes! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Wuzzat????? the Dan Wesson???



No I had a couple of them. LOL A Luger!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Wuzzat????? the Dan Wesson???



Small world eh Robin......375 SM to become a 414.....

Check your email LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> No I had a couple of them. LOL A Luger!!!!!




Oh yeah ...gotts a couple of them....along with a couple Walthers the EX FIL brought back from Germany......Back when....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah ...gotts a couple of them....along with a couple Walthers the EX FIL brought back from Germany......Back when....



My Uncle was over there in the battle of the bulge.He sent back a few crates of guns! Only 8 or 10 guns made it back. He had a lot to do with clearing the battle field after they moved on.All I have is German dress dagger.The guns must have went to his daughters? I got the dagger from Dad a long time ago.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I have another pistol I want to find,High Standard Victor.I have owned 2 at different times,but got offered to much for them. LOL



You could ask my daughter what I traded her HS Sharpshooter and a Ruger for. You wouldn't beleive me......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Small world eh Robin......375 SM to become a 414.....
> 
> Check your email LOL



375 to 414?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You could ask my daughter what I traded her HS Sharpshooter and a Ruger for. You wouldn't beleive me......



????????? Well ??????


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> ????????? Well ??????



HS Victor. Out of a non shooters vault. 

She was mad when I traded the Sharpshooter. Till she shot the Victor....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 375 to 414?



The 375 is a bastard in every way. Taper case. The DW is even longer than the Ruger Supermax. So it is becoming a fat twist 414. 270 gr WFN


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> HS Victor. Out of a non shooters vault.
> 
> She was mad when I traded the Sharpshooter. Till she shot the Victor....



I shot bullseye every tues. several yrs. ago with a few friends.I got the first victor my scores went up a lot! LOL Just shooting a Ruger MK1 before that. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The 375 is a bastard in every way. Taper case. The DW is even longer than the Ruger Supermax. So it is becoming a fat twist 414. 270 gr WFN



Sounds wicked! LOL As in lots of fun to shoot!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I shot bullseye every tues. several yrs. ago with a few friends.I got the first victor my scores went up a lot! LOL Just shooting a Ruger MK1 before that. LOL



The old ones were great


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The old ones were great



Someone made some new ones for a little while,stainless I think? Never got to shoot one.


----------



## tbone75

I need to build me another 10/22,did one that shot amazing! May be looking for one of them Fri. too.So easy to build,just get a good barrel and trigger and sear your set. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Someone made some new ones for a little while,stainless I think? Never got to shoot one.



Plant closed in 1986. The real ones made you look good. 

When I built custom six-guns in heavy calibers sometimes a gun wouldn't shoot. 

We would shoot the Victor. If there was a good group, the sixgun needed work.

It we couldn't get a group with the Victor it meant we were beat up and went for pie and coffee.


----------



## tbone75

Another one I want is a colt single action 45.Shot one of my buddies a few times.A lot of fun to shoot!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Another one I want is a colt single action 45.Shot one of my buddies a few times.A lot of fun to shoot!



A Colt. Or a Ruger in 45 Colt?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> A Colt. Or a Ruger in 45 Colt?



A Ruger is a lot cheaper! But a colt is what I would like to have! LOL A fixed up Ruger would be just fine too.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> A Ruger is a lot cheaper! But a colt is what I would like to have! LOL A fixed up Ruger would be just fine too.



We have GOT to get together to shoot!!!!!!


















I'm doing a Colt Bisley in Long Colt. It was 32-20. 

Separated at birth????

You DO like Bisleys don't you. Do a 3 screw 357 in 45 Colt. Same size as a Colt. A regular Ruger is bigger.


----------



## tbone75

I don't remember what model Ruger has in single action?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> We have GOT to get together to shoot!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots of room to shoot! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing a Colt Bisley in Long Colt. It was 32-20.
> 
> Separated at birth????
> 
> You DO like Bisleys don't you. Do a 3 screw 357 in 45 Colt. Same size as a Colt. A regular Ruger is bigger.



I have a rifle here you would love to shoot! Winchester 92 in 32-20,it was my great Uncles.
Yes I like Bisleys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I have a rifle here you would love to shoot! Winchester 92 in 32-20,it was my great Uncles.
> Yes I like Bisleys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL



I sold the cylinder and barrel to the 32-20. I am gonna do a 7 1/2" barrel. Tribute to a friend that passed away.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I sold the cylinder and barrel to the 32-20. I am gonna do a 7 1/2" barrel. Tribute to a friend that passed away.



One of these days we should get together and do some shooting! I wonder how far apart we are?


----------



## tbone75

Maybe I could get you to put a spring in my 1894 colt? I had the spring,but not sure where it is now? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> One of these days we should get together and do some shooting! I wonder how far apart we are?



I think I said that. LOL 300 miles


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I think I said that. LOL 300 miles



Just looked LOL 6 hours 7 mins.


----------



## tbone75

Soon as Mom heads back to Fla. I will have a room for you and your Daughter if she wants to go along? LOL That will be in 3 more weeks,she heads back down for the winter.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Just looked LOL 6 hours 7 mins.



I'll bring along my "assault weapon"' an old Ruger Deerslayer. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I could put you to work on a couple guns! My Ruger #1 in 6PPC,I put a canjar set trigger in it,but it don't work? I have no idea whats wrong with it? Works just fine but wont set.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Soon as Mom heads back to Fla. I will have a room for you and your Daughter if she wants to go along? LOL That will be in 3 more weeks,she heads back down for the winter.



My Lil kid is in LA. She was here for my 60th birthday for a roadtrip. 

I got a few places in Ohio to deliver chainsaws. Cinncy to Cleveland.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> My Lil kid is in LA. She was here for my 60th birthday for a roadtrip.
> 
> I got a few places in Ohio to deliver chainsaws. Cinncy to Cleveland.



Wouldn't mailing them saw be a lot easier? LOL No as much fun maybe?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I could put you to work on a couple guns! My Ruger #1 in 6PPC,I put a canjar set trigger in it,but it don't work? I have no idea whats wrong with it? Works just fine but wont set.



I'm a single action guy. I swapped single action work for some ofmy rifle work. 

But we can sure as heck try!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm a single action guy. I swapped single action work for some ofmy rifle work.
> 
> But we can sure as heck try!!



From what I remember I used the pins from the old trigger and should have drilled things out to use the pins it came with.I didn't have the right bit,so just put in together anyway.Could be the main problem?


----------



## tbone75

The colt 1894 is double action.Colts first double action I think?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Wouldn't mailing them saw be a lot easier? LOL No as much fun maybe?



About 6 saws. 084s and a Mercury Disston. 

$.10 stamps won't cover it. 

Roadtrip good!!!!! Mailing bad!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> About 6 saws. 084s and a Mercury Disston.
> 
> $.10 stamps won't cover it.
> 
> Roadtrip good!!!!! Mailing bad!!!!



Big trip to drop saws off! LOL 5 084s! Dang!!


----------



## tbone75

I love road trips! But the back don't like any more than a hour trip! Hoping this new Dr can do something about that? Me and the OL want to go up to NS to see Dan and Jerry.And a few other stops along the way!Want to meet Robin and Ron too!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Big trip to drop saws off! LOL 5 084s! Dang!!



NOOOOO!!!!

2/084,090,2/070 and a Disston. Oh. And a 200T.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I love road trips! But the back don't like any more than a hour trip! Hoping this new Dr can do something about that? Me and the OL want to go up to NS to see Dan and Jerry.And a few other stops along the way!Want to meet Robin and Ron too!



A minivan where you set up straight helps a lot. 

Beats the luggage rack.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> NOOOOO!!!!
> 
> 2/084,090,2/070 and a Disston. Oh. And a 200T.



A lot of nice big saws! Why would you get rid of them?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> A minivan where you set up straight helps a lot.
> 
> Beats the luggage rack.



Just bought a Nissian Murano all wheel drive to take a trip in. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> A lot of nice big saws! Why would you get rid of them?



084s and 200T to get built. The 070s and Disston to trade. And the 090, well you can't roadtrip without a chainsaw. DAAAAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Just bought a Nissian Murano all wheel drive to take a trip in. LOL



Good. Makes a difference doesn't it.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Good. Makes a difference doesn't it.



I like this thing! Back stihl hurts driving very long in it.Better than my truck! LOL


----------



## tbone75

When are you making that trip?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> When are you making that trip?



I got to get some things back on track after this back crap. 

October??

You shoot 44 at all?


----------



## tbone75

Dang its 2 am! I better go to bed! LOL Take it easy on that back Rob!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I got to get some things back on track after this back crap.
> 
> October??
> 
> You shoot 44 at all?



I have a 629 classic hunter with a ported barrel! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I have a 629 classic hunter with a ported barrel! LOL



Got a Bisley Hamilton Bowen did. You'll like it.

Go to bed!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Good night John !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Good night John !!!!!



Good night Rob,take it easy on that back!!!!


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackerZZZ​


----------



## Jim Timber

So how long does it take fuel line to fossilize? hahaha

Just pulled the cover off my poulan micro 25 and about a dozen pieces of rock hard line fell out.

Based on the clutch and the bore, I don't think that saw was used much. It's a bit gunky, but I have a hard time believing it was in pro use unless someone already put another jug on it in the past (which I suppose is possible).

Any of you guys work on this model before?


----------



## dancan

You'll have to wait for the sleepy heads to wake up , I've never played with them things .


----------



## Jim Timber

I just found the IPL diagrams, and it looks like a lot of it's guts are NLA. The saw is complete, and should need little more than some lacquer thinner, a carb kit, and some hose.

I'll check it for spark before I get too far into it too, but I can tell you with 100% certainty that not getting fuel was it's main problem - there's no hose between the tank and the carb.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan, do you use W-1 for knives?


----------



## little possum

Im actually working on a conveyor elevator  runs stuff way up high then back down. Well its supposed to hahah


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Im actually working on a conveyor elevator  runs stuff way up high then back down. Well its supposed to hahah



Pictures some time???

I built and repaired assembly lines at one time.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Dan, do you use W-1 for knives?



I've only played a little with 10xx steel and some bearing races , it was just stuff that I made to destroy so I could see how it worked LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I've only played a little with 10xx steel and some bearing races , it was just stuff that I made to destroy so I could see how it worked LOL



Want some files to practice on?


----------



## dancan

Files are what I was going to play with , from what I've read the good ones are mostly made of O1 and the heat treat is fairly easy to do without fancy equipment .
Other than files I have good access to coil and leaf springs which should be 5160 or 10XX steel .


----------



## Stihl 041S

For LONG time W-1 was the steel most all files
Were made of. 

O-1 heat treated like W-1 may break. W-1 done like O-1 won't get hard enough. 

I've done D-2 like O-1 but VERY little geometry. Wanted glass hard surface. 

Check first. Sucks to have a project 10 points too soft. Don't ask.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dan; 
I emailed a link on files. Seems amgood number of files today are air hardened and no tempering. 

Things change a lot in 15 years. Might explain why most files today suck. 

Used to be file making was a higher art than blade smithing.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Got a Bisley Hamilton Bowen did. You'll like it.
> 
> Go to bed!!!!!




Rob ....Who is Hamilton Bowen???


----------



## dancan

10 points too low would suck .
I'm only going to play with steel that has simple hardening procedures because I need all the help I can get LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Gorbet files. Best I've found so far. 

Hamilton Bowen esq out of Louisville Tenn

Founded the Pistolsmiths Guild and was first president

VERY fine work. Maybe THE top smith. Also wrote a fine book on custom six-guns. 

Sorry. Didn't think the lad needed an introduction. LOL

Bowen Classic Arms. 

Heck Robin. I thought he might be kin. With my parents health I've been out of guns almost entirely for almost 2 years. The trip to Maine was the first fun drive in a few years.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hamilton has a GREAT website. Prices may scare ya. Maybe not...


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Gorbet files. Best I've found so far.
> 
> Hamilton Bowen esq out of Louisville Tenn
> 
> Founded the Pistolsmiths Guild and was first president
> 
> VERY fine work. Maybe THE top smith. Also wrote a fine book on custom six-guns.
> 
> Sorry. Didn't think the lad needed an introduction. LOL
> 
> Bowen Classic Arms.
> 
> Heck Robin. I thought he might be kin. With my parents health I've been out of guns almost entirely for almost 2 years. The trip to Maine was the first fun drive in a few years.



Thanks Rob....I did not know that......the reason i asked ..is ....that's my middle and last name...LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Rob....I did not know that......the reason i asked ..is ....that's my middle and last name...LOL!!!



John and I were posting last night. Figured he knew of him. 

One sort of forgets others read these posts.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Robin; the two of you would get along. 

Craftsman to craftsman


----------



## tbone75

Where is the rest of the slackers? The slacking slug is here! LOL


----------



## dancan

I'm back from getting zapped and probed LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Where is the rest of the slackers? The slacking slug is here! LOL



I'm just a "crapsman" so i dont count


----------



## dancan

I saw an ad for a Royoby saw , thought I might get it cheap but it turned out to be a bandsaw


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I saw an ad for a Royoby saw , thought I might get it cheap but it turned out to be a bandsaw



Ryobi saws are nice running saws!


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> Ryobi saws are nice running saws!



Especially if you wire it to 220!


----------



## tbone75

Its another very slow start today. LOL Got to get healed up enough to go to that flea market Fri. Won't be worth going Sat-Mon. rain moving in.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Especially if you wire it to 220!



Hey PB where you been hiding?


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Especially if you wire it to 220!



I was only talking about chainsaws. LOL There other tools are to cheap made.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I was only talking about chainsaws. LOL There other tools are to cheap made.



Lifetime warranty and you call them cheap ?
three year unlimited..
just had a li-ion battery replaced free.


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> Lifetime warranty and you call them cheap ?
> three year unlimited..
> just had a li-ion battery replaced free.



Ron, I think you may have proven his point.  If Ryobi wasn't cheap, you wouldn't have had to replace the battery already. 


Lifetime warranty ≠ quality. Look at Craftsman.


----------



## tbone75

The Ryobi tools I have had didn't last very long? Maybe I got a couple lemons? A saber saw and drill were both junk.


----------



## tbone75

I sure like this chainsaw I have! Someday I will get to porting it? Its down the list a ways. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The Ryobi tools I have had didn't last very long? Maybe I got a couple lemons? A saber saw and drill were both junk.



Ryobi has a new lineup of power tools.
no longer the old blue colored stuff.
the new stuff i like very well..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ryobi has a new lineup of power tools.
> no longer the old blue colored stuff.
> the new stuff i like very well..



I didn't know that? I will have another look at them.


----------



## tbone75

I am the King Slug today! Haven't done anything! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I am the King Slug today! Haven't done anything! LOL



Yeah John, but you are proud of that. LOL

Hey you knew who Hamilton Bowen was when you and I were rambling last night didn't you ?

Hey John!!!!


----------



## dancan

No saw nothing for me , busy on the phone with the company lawyer ,buying out my business partner , trying to find a mechanic , trying to figure out how to keep the shop open ...........:msp_w00t:

My head hurts ......Ron , about them ''Happyness'' head pills you were bragging up .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> No saw nothing for me , busy on the phone with the company lawyer ,buying out my business partner , trying to find a mechanic , trying to figure out how to keep the shop open ...........:msp_w00t:
> 
> My head hurts ......Ron , about them ''Happyness'' head pills you were bragging up .




Good luck on the venture!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah John, but you are proud of that. LOL
> 
> Hey you knew who Hamilton Bowen was when you and I were rambling last night didn't you ?
> 
> Hey John!!!!



Hey Rob!!! LOL

Yes I had heard of him! LOL One of the best around I have heard!

Looked real hard at a Long Horn Arms years ago! Almost did it. LOL But I may have been divorced faster! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No saw nothing for me , busy on the phone with the company lawyer ,buying out my business partner , trying to find a mechanic , trying to figure out how to keep the shop open ...........:msp_w00t:
> 
> My head hurts ......Ron , about them ''Happyness'' head pills you were bragging up .



Good luck Dan! Sounds like your partner wants to quit on you?


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Good luck on the venture!!!!



Thanks !
Same old venture , but a new chapter , just a little harder to operate at the moment but I'll figure it out .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Thanks !
> Same old venture , but a new chapter , just a little harder to operate at the moment but I'll figure it out .



Leaving you in a bit of a bind! Sure hope you can get things going fast! 
You stihl have to be easy on that leg!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah John, but you are proud of that. LOL
> 
> Hey you knew who Hamilton Bowen was when you and I were rambling last night didn't you ?
> 
> Hey John!!!!



Today I am proud of it! LOL Got to rest up for tomorrow! Love that gun,flea market! Once a year is all they do it.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Good luck Dan! Sounds like your partner wants to quit on you?



That pretty much sums it up . I have found out he was looking for gov/union type jobs and would have left the moment one popped up leaving me holding the bag .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That pretty much sums it up . I have found out he was looking for gov/union type jobs and would have left the moment one popped up leaving me holding the bag .



What an A-Hole! You think about just doing tires,oil changes? You can hire flunkys for that! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> That pretty much sums it up . I have found out he was looking for gov/union type jobs and would have left the moment one popped up leaving me holding the bag .



That sucks with BOTH LIPS!!!


----------



## tbone75

WOW!! Page 3800 !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> WOW!! Page 3800 !!



Sort of sad isn't it........LOL


----------



## dancan

Yup , sad .


----------



## little possum

Stihl 041S said:


> Pictures some time???
> 
> I built and repaired assembly lines at one time.



Ill see what I can come up with. My camera on my phone is terrible!


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Ill see what I can come up with. My camera on my phone is terrible!



Thanks. 

Slug and Sludge were yaking about guns half the night. Missed ya.


----------



## tbone75

I may just go do something? Won't be much! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I may just go do something? Won't be much! LOL



Well that was a given.......LOL






Hey John !!!!


----------



## dancan

Can I borrow the trimmer ?







And I like the sign above the door .


----------



## tbone75

OK I did something! Took a box of parts down to the shop! Didn't think I could make it back up the steps! Went around the outside of the house and in the back door. LOL The back is very POed at me?
It better be ready tomorrow!! Got guns to look at! Could be some saws there too?


----------



## tbone75

Just membered! Rain is moving in! No wonder its POed! LOL It don't like a weather change at all!


----------



## tbone75

3rd pill of the day! Bet I get going soon! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 3rd pill of the day! Bet I get going soon! LOL



Another week before I can go back to work.!!!!!

This sucks!!!!!


----------



## dancan

From Isaac's track it looks like you'll get some of that rain if there's any left .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> OK I did something! Took a box of parts down to the shop! Didn't think I could make it back up the steps! Went around the outside of the house and in the back door. LOL The back is very POed at me?
> It better be ready tomorrow!! Got guns to look at! Could be some saws there too?



If your garage was built you'd have no steps to deal with and your back would thank you .



Just sayin' .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Another week before I can go back to work.!!!!!
> 
> This sucks!!!!!



I know what you mean! I was off work 5-1/2 months the first surgery then a year and a week the second one! 2 years after that,here I sit!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If your garage was built you'd have no steps to deal with and your back would thank you .
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin' .



You got that right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But this hill side I live on makes it a pain to decide where to put it? And what kind to build?


----------



## tbone75

Just sucks I have a nice BIG garage on nice flat ground.But its 8 miles away from here! LOL Think its something like 40' x 80'. Big enough to run semis into. Plus it has a small basement under it!


----------



## dancan

:msp_w00t: You got WHAT !!!???
How many saw boxes you got stored in there ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> :msp_w00t: You got WHAT !!!???
> How many saw boxes you got stored in there ?



I know this will be very hard to believe.








































None!


----------



## dancan

Sure Pal , Hey , I got this old bridge for sale ........


----------



## tbone75

It is the OLs garage on here place.We sold the house and kept the garage! LOL Just thought its longer than that? It covers 2 lots wide?So its 100' or 120' long.Right now her pack rat Dad has a bunch of junk in there! LOL Along with his Ladder fire truck. But stihl lots of room left! LOL Even had a 3 room apartment in there one time.Stihl could be with some work.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sure Pal , Hey , I got this old bridge for sale ........



Only thing I have over there is that big old mill right now.


----------



## dancan

Has it got High Sped Internet ?


----------



## dancan

And what kind of mill ?


----------



## tbone75

I need to do a lot of work on it before I store much over there.To easy to break into.Got a nice big attic in it too!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And what kind of mill ?



Metal,milling machine.A huge OLD Cincinnati #3. Rob may know what it is? Very very heavy!!!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Has it got High Sped Internet ?



It could if I put it in. LOL They have cable stuff over there.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I didn't know that? I will have another look at them.



Yeh,,thier battery tools are now a lime green color with silver colored li-ion batteries.
the batt's come in two sizes/capacities.
the drill's also in two sizes..
i got the smallest drill they make in 18volt and the small batteries.
makes a lightweight setup with some power !!
also got a larger drill model because it was on sale with two batt's and a charger for same price as two batt's..
you have to look carefull at the drill models to get the one you want.
the hammer/deck gun will do lug nuts on a car 
For $200 i got two diff size drill's,two chargers and four batt's ..
you have to register the tool within 90 days to get the lifetime,otherwise three years if you have reciept.
the service center is six miles from me so thats nice.


----------



## tbone75

What is very dumb on my part! My Vette is sitting here in the yard with no brakes,so I can't put it in there for the winter! I just can't find the bad spot in the lines?Or I just haven't looked hard enough. LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I need to do a lot of work on it before I store much over there.To easy to break into.Got a nice big attic in it too!



Ha ! There's the proof that you were already thinking about it for storage of them boxes that you keep on getting you saw whoreder !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,thier battery tools are now a lime green color with silver colored li-ion batteries.
> the batt's come in two sizes/capacities.
> the drill's also in two sizes..
> i got the smallest drill they make in 18volt and the small batteries.
> makes a lightweight setup with some power !!
> also got a larger drill model because it was on sale with two batt's and a charger for same price as two batt's..
> you have to look carefull at the drill models to get the one you want.
> the hammer/deck gun will do lug nuts on a car
> For $200 i got two diff size drill's,two chargers and four batt's ..
> you have to register the tool within 90 days to get the lifetime,otherwise three years if you have reciept.
> the service center is six miles from me so thats nice.



I will be looking at them! I could use a small drill,have plenty of big ones.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> What is very dumb on my part! My Vette is sitting here in the yard with no brakes,so I can't put it in there for the winter! I just can't find the bad spot in the lines?Or I just haven't looked hard enough. LOL



Flatdeck Towtruck , 50$$ ???


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> No saw nothing for me , busy on the phone with the company lawyer ,buying out my business partner , trying to find a mechanic , trying to figure out how to keep the shop open ...........:msp_w00t:
> 
> My head hurts ......Ron , about them ''Happyness'' head pills you were bragging up .



You dont want them..
be like,,,, " dont worry,,be happy,every little thing gonna be alright " .. 
turn you into a John !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> ha ! There's the proof that you were already thinking about it for storage of them boxes that you keep on getting you saw whoreder !



:d


----------



## Stihl 041S

Horizontal or vertical. 
A vertical was one of the ones I learned on. A hogging machine!!!!

We had one with a CNC retrofit till a few years ago. Would still have it except for an idiot who crashed it on a regular basis. 

Rigid!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Flatdeck Towtruck , 50$$ ???



Nope,80 around here!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Horizontal or vertical.
> A vertical was one of the ones I learned on. A hogging machine!!!!
> 
> We had one with a CNC retrofit till a few years ago. Would still have it except for an idiot who crashed it on a regular basis.
> 
> Rigid!!!!!!



I don't know? Not smart nuff on them? I think its vertical? Has 2 motors on it.A small one runs the head,plus it has a big shaft out the front to attach other stuff to. I had a pic on my old puter.Have to go take another one some time.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> You dont want them..
> be like,,,, " dont worry,,be happy,every little thing gonna be alright " ..
> turn you into a John !! LOL !!



I guess your right ........I really do have to work .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I don't know? Not smart nuff on them? I think its vertical? Has 2 motors on it.A small one runs the head,plus it has a big shaft out the front to attach other stuff to. I had a pic on my old puter.Have to go take another one some time.



A horizontal with a vertical head that could be added.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nope,80 around here!



Find a driver that burns wood and show him some fancy saws LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I guess your right ........I really do have to work .



Being a Slug is not all that much fun! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> A horizontal with a vertical head that could be added.



That sounds like it!


----------



## tbone75

Trouble is I don't have any tooling for it.And have no idea how to use it! LOL My machinist buddy will help me whenever I get there?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Being a Slug is not all that much fun! :msp_sad:



Yes , I have learned a lot about that topic this summer .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Yes , I have learned a lot about that topic this summer .



Sux don't it!!!!LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron I ordered the intake block for the 266 today! Just hope it works? LOL I want to run that saw!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Trouble is I don't have any tooling for it.And have no idea how to use it! LOL My machinist buddy will help me whenever I get there?



Better to have a mill and not know how to use it than to not having a mill and knowing how. 

For getting something done anyway.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Better to have a mill and not know how to use it than to not having a mill and knowing how.
> 
> For getting something done anyway.



My buddy has a mill,so anything I need I go see him. LOL My Uncle out in Indiana has all kinds of stuff! Mill,lathe,grinders,etc. To bad hes is a 4 hr. drive away!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I may just go do something? Won't be much! LOL



So ?? whats new ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I ordered the intake block for the 266 today! Just hope it works? LOL I want to run that saw!!



THAT will be a FUN saw to run !! 

"i hope ? "


----------



## roncoinc

LOBSTER TONITE !!!!!!!!
just sold two cars 
one i paid $400 for and ran 2 or 3 years i got $400 for 
second one i paid $450 for and put $100 into and ran three years i got $300 for ! 
same guy bought em both so i gave him a deal,,worked out as good as junk price or better and i dont have to DO anything ! 
HOORAY Lobster !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So ?? whats new ??



:msp_razz:
Been doing good for a couple weeks! For a change. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> THAT will be a FUN saw to run !!
> 
> "i hope ? "



You hope? :msp_sneaky:

You know it will!


----------



## tbone75

I just had fresh green beans taters and ham cooked together with a side of corn on the cob! Plus some nice fresh honey from my Uncle!


----------



## dancan

DCD is waitin' for his share of Lobstah !


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Sux don't it!!!!LOL



No it didn't , every day that went by was another day closer to getting out (and closer to the end LOL) and I have seen a tiny little bit of what not getting out would be like or could be .


----------



## tbone75

I need to go move some saws! The OL is painting in the basement! After that I will build my shelves to put the saws on. I am so happy she offered to paint! I don't like painting anything to do with a house! Give me a car to paint! I like doing that. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Can I borrow the trimmer ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I like the sign above the door .




Thought you might Dan.....a very long and funny story that goes with that sign!!! I don't have time to do the story justice right now.....perhaps when things slow down....but surfice it to say it "Was" then it was "Hot" and now it's been "Laundered"...LOL!!!!!! 


I suppose I could lend you that....as it's a four stroke...come on down anytime and I'll let you take her for a spin...


----------



## jimdad07

I'll be after some Lobstah next week, we'll be up in Vermont and then New Hamster (my son's name for New Hampshire) for five days. A trip to the coast is in order for some fresh lobstah. Won't make it up as far as Robin this year, someday it'll all come together for that one.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Thought you might Dan.....a very long and funny story that goes with that sign!!! I don't have time to do the story justice right now.....perhaps when things slow down....but surfice it to say it "Was" then it was "Hot" and now it's been "Laundered"...LOL!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I suppose I could lend you that....as it's a four stroke...come on down anytime and I'll let you take her for a spin...



I've got/had one of the ''Hot'' signs myself , it says Défense de ......My oldest daughter has it now LOL


Hmmm , 4 stroke eh ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

I feel like Homer Simpson;

Mmmmmmm lobsters..........

Darn you Ron. LOL


----------



## dancan

You forgot the drool .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> You forgot the drool .



I got to get better at this computer thing.........


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I've got/had one of the ''Hot'' signs myself , it says Défense de ......My oldest daughter has it now LOL
> 
> 
> Hmmm , 4 stroke eh ?



Well...4-mix Stihl calls it.......the one and only piece of Stihl equipment I own.....outright.....


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> DCD is waitin' for his share of Lobstah !



grasshopper season now,,,,he's out there grazing and happier than a duck in a field full of grashoppers


----------



## dancan

Grasshoppers , small versions of Lobstahs , Mmmmmmmm good .


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I'll be after some Lobstah next week, we'll be up in Vermont and then New Hamster (my son's name for New Hampshire) for five days. A trip to the coast is in order for some fresh lobstah. Won't make it up as far as Robin this year, someday it'll all come together for that one.



heres a good place to git em..

Seaview Lobster Company

then come by my place and i will cook them and supply a picnic table


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> heres a good place to git em..
> 
> Seaview Lobster Company
> 
> then come by my place and i will cook them and supply a picnic table





Cheap at twice the price!!!!!! Long as you keep that dam duck off the table.......


----------



## dancan

Quack , Quack , Quack , Quack , Quack , Quack :censored:..................Quack


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Quack , Quack , Quack , Quack , Quack , Quack :censored:..................Quack



LeQuack, LeQuack, LeQuack........


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like my shipment of 'happy" pills made it to Dan sometime today


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> LeQuack, LeQuack, LeQuack........



And he is out looking for,,, LaQuack


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> And he is out looking for,,, LaQuack



Touché Monsieur Smurff.....


----------



## tbone75

I missed all the fun! The OL is a painting fool!To bad she ran out of paint! LOL Had to keep her company. LOL
And I did fix a saw while I was down there! That Poolin 2075 I guess,thought it was a 2150? Same thing! LOL It runs just fine now.Fuel lines and primer was all it needed.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> heres a good place to git em..
> 
> Seaview Lobster Company
> 
> then come by my place and i will cook them and supply a picnic table



Sounds like a good time, I could bring a orange and white saw as an offering...then see ho fast it gets thrown an me.


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks for the link Ron. I am not sure where exactly the women are taking us this year, but I'll let you know. Maybe they will let me sneak away long enough to pop in on you.:msp_smile:


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks for the link Ron. I am not sure where exactly the women are taking us this year, but I'll let you know. Maybe they will let me sneak away long enough to pop in on you.:msp_smile:



Just don't wear Eau d'stihl aftershave......


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Sounds like a good time, I could bring a orange and white saw as an offering...then see ho fast it gets thrown an me.



No problem Jim! Ron is a Stihl lover now! He has at least 5 of them!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Just don't wear Eau d'stihl aftershave......



I will wear my Dolmar stained jeans, Ron and I have the same appreciation for those saws. Although I see John says his Stihl collection keeps growing...


----------



## tbone75

I see Jay down there! You get my parts ready to mail yet? :msp_smile:


----------



## jimdad07

Hello Jay, Robin, and Mark. Ho goes it today?

I hope I can pull it together this winter to get those to Huskies I have going. I am starting to get like John, too many projects. I have decided to become more selective in my saw gathering. I have all the firewood machines I need, but not all that I want. I would like some Jonsereds in the stable and a couple of the bigger XPs. Wouldn't mind getting another PP415 and another 044 to make up for the ones that I sold to get the 9010. I do love that 9010, been getting some heavy cutting in with that one this summer. Still have to finish getting stuff to build my sawmill too, way too many projects to keep me busy.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello Jay, Robin, and Mark. Ho goes it today?
> 
> I hope I can pull it together this winter to get those to Huskies I have going. I am starting to get like John, too many projects. I have decided to become more selective in my saw gathering. I have all the firewood machines I need, but not all that I want. I would like some Jonsereds in the stable and a couple of the bigger XPs. Wouldn't mind getting another PP415 and another 044 to make up for the ones that I sold to get the 9010. I do love that 9010, been getting some heavy cutting in with that one this summer. Still have to finish getting stuff to build my sawmill too, way too many projects to keep me busy.



Jim!...........You can't have to many project saws! What is the matter with you! :msp_confused:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim!...........You can't have to many project saws! What is the matter with you! :msp_confused:



I get a little strange towards the end of a busy summer, I come back to reality by the end of fall.:msp_cursing:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I get a little strange towards the end of a busy summer, I come back to reality by the end of fall.:msp_cursing:



You need to get on Ron's mailing list with Dan!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You need to get on Ron's mailing list with Dan!



You might be right, it's been one nasty summer this year for sure. It is coming to an end though and hopefully things start looking up.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to head for bed, have a good night guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You might be right, it's been one nasty summer this year for sure. It is coming to an end though and hopefully things start looking up.



You have sure been busy!
Now its time to get back to building saws! LOL
And the mill!!

You may be right about me having to many project saws? LOL..................................NO WAY!!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to head for bed, have a good night guys.



Nite Jim


----------



## tbone75

Think I will hit the rack too. Got to do a lot of walking tomorrow! And pay like hell later! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Think I will hit the rack too. Got to do a lot of walking tomorrow! And pay like hell later! LOL



Night John !!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Dan?????? You ain't ZZZZslackin to bad this AM.....


----------



## dancan

Darn snooze button !
I'm off to go lick stamps .



Where are all the ZZZSlackerzz ?


----------



## tbone75

Slacker checking in. LOL


----------



## RandyMac

Ah yes, the morning slacker count.

We get the keys next Tuesday. Annie bought $350 in paint and stuff, I bought a lawnmower.
With about 4,800 square feet of grass, I went with a Husky mower HUSQVARNA HD800HW - Lawnmowers
The dealer is good, that perky young woman running the front will make your day.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All........Went to the Fair last night (opening night).....I only go for the culinary delights these days and then only one, maybe two times. It takes place about 300 yds from my house so there is no escaping the tempting aromas wafting up from the fairgrounds.....nor the noise....the people....the dust. I would already be on the island until Monday but have to take the daughter up to UMO this AM to move her into her dorm....This 'ol fair ain't what it used to be...the do-gooders and hand-wringers got in charge 20 yrs ago or so....out went the Hoochi-coo dancers......beer dinking...hell raising...fighting......in came the fences....forest flattened formore fenced parking....and about a hundred armed and badged doughnut eaters and untold minions wanna-be doughnut eater helpers/snitches...the country fair used to be a wild and wooley place to cap off the ending of a long summer and blow off steam....and a lot of fun...the hooligans and mothers both knew that 9:30 PM was shift change...kiddies went home all stuck together with cotton candy and the night life came on strong until 1:30 AM ...give or take.....but now it's just another homoganized, purified, super safe place that is there only to take your money and closes at 10:00 PM...(Kiddies stay up later these days) Humbug......I stihl ate my fill of fair food last night.....perhaps a little more..burp.....at least they haven't taken the fun out of bad food...yet......


----------



## Cantdog

Congrats again Randy....you both must be going from foot to foot like 2 kids that gotta go pee!!!! Very happy for you..."there's no place like home".......


----------



## RandyMac

Thanks Robin. The woman is driving me around the bend, was halfway there anyway.

Annie and I took the dogs to check out the yard, watching them bound around in knee deep weeds was funny.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Thanks Robin. The woman is driving me around the bend, was halfway there anyway.
> 
> Annie and I took the dogs to check out the yard, watching them bound around in knee deep weeds was funny.




LOL...Well just lean into the curve....it'll straighten out in a few weeks!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> LOL...Well just lean into the curve....it'll straighten out in a few weeks!!!



will do.


----------



## dancan

Slow and quiet , Must be Hoosekee Days Celebration Festival .


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
Well this week has been a busy one for sure. My daughter is in dance full swing again. Now we starting my son in Karate. I don't see much saw time coming.


----------



## roncoinc

Messed up my math last nite on the cars i sold.
forgot i had sold parts off one and the "cat" off the other.
So,ended up with a total of $820 for both cars .
sounds like lobster for supper again tonight ! 
prob be one of the last as tomorrow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,OYSTER season opens 
nuttin like fresh great bay oysters batter fried


----------



## tbone75

Soon as I can get the OL moving we will go to the flea market.She seems to be worse then me to get going this morning? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dan your box is full!


----------



## tbone75

I may get going soon? Not working out so well just yet.Can't go the rest of the week,going rain 3" to 4" they say!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan your box is full!



It keeps the spam out LOL
All fixed now .


----------



## diggers_dad

jimdad07 said:


> Hello Jay, Robin, and Mark. Ho goes it today?
> 
> I hope I can pull it together this winter to get those to Huskies I have going. I am starting to get like John, too many projects. I have decided to become more selective in my saw gathering.



If you're selective in the saws you get, you're NOTHING like John.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I got stuff done today , I put a trimmer gear head from an old FS80 on a newer FS85 and it worked .
Better than just moving boxes from here to there isn't it ?


----------



## dancan

And them Husskeyy owners are comedians or need some of Ron's leftover meds .....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Soon as I can get the OL moving we will go to the flea market.She seems to be worse then me to get going this morning? LOL



Let us know what you find!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Let us know what you find!!



I spent all my chainsaw fund! LOL
Bought a TC Encore 25-06 with a Buris 2-7 scope for 550.00,Tried to get a Remington Varmint .223 new in the box with a cheap scope.Guy wanted 529.00 for it,I offered 500.00.He wouldn't take it? I walked away.LOL


----------



## tbone75

Now I will have to get a .223 barrel for the TC. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Rob the second table I walked to to had a CZ laying there! Thought I found it that fast! NOT! LOL It was a 221 fireball.:msp_mad: That and he wanted 600.00 for it! Plus it was far from new!


----------



## tbone75

I did buy 2 blades to play with.


----------



## tbone75

Got a dozen of Stihl 2 cycle 2.5 gal. mix bottles for 24.00.I think that was a good price?


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> And them Husskeyy owners are comedians or need some of Ron's leftover meds .....



Lasts a Lifetime huh? at what cost? I wonder what the 5 dollar part is thats missing and wont allow it to start? Spark plug, tank of gas....wait a second, i thought it was high endand lasted a lifetime?


----------



## AU_K2500

hey rob, john.....rest of you northerners.....

got a garage full of parts now, and a three day weekend. Might use one day to take the OL on a trip to Arkansas. 

any body know why the TS 350 cutting head/arm i just got only has one bar stud hole in it....the other ts 350 arm i have has two....their both supers? im confused.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey rob, john.....rest of you northerners.....
> 
> got a garage full of parts now, and a three day weekend. Might use one day to take the OL on a trip to Arkansas.
> 
> any body know why the TS 350 cutting head/arm i just got only has one bar stud hole in it....the other ts 350 arm i have has two....their both supers? im confused.



Afraid I don't know much about them? That was the only one I ever had hold of?


----------



## tbone75

Garage full of parts???????


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Garage full of parts???????



ok, maybe not full, but i got a coil, carb kit, and new cutting head for the ts, a new clutch for the farmsaw, and a carb kit for the 480


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> ok, maybe not full, but i got a coil, carb kit, and new cutting head for the ts, a new clutch for the farmsaw, and a carb kit for the 480



Darn! I though you bought that pile of junk! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Darn! I though you bought that pile of junk! LOL



nope...maybe after the wedding.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> nope...maybe after the wedding.



LOL ............ After that your done! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> LOL ............ After that your done! LOL



shes already brought up a joint checking account....several times. I keep avoiding it and changing the subject, or act like I didnt hear her.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> shes already brought up a joint checking account....several times. I keep avoiding it and changing the subject, or act like I didnt hear her.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

now i know what my mom always meant when she told my dad "whats mine is mine, and whats yours is mine"


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> now i know what my mom always meant when she told my dad "whats mine is mine, and whats yours is mine"



Also what ever you get in the future is also hers! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Adam! Got the parts yesterday! Thank you very very much! They will help a lot!


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Lasts a Lifetime huh? at what cost? I wonder what the 5 dollar part is thats missing and wont allow it to start? Spark plug, tank of gas....wait a second, i thought it was high endand lasted a lifetime?



It's lifetime must be over LOL , I do have a new GB piston for one of them thing if anyone needs it , FREE .


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> shes already brought up a joint checking account....several times. I keep avoiding it and changing the subject, or act like I didnt hear her.





tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Now I will have to get a .223 barrel for the TC. LOL



Whats a TC ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rob the second table I walked to to had a CZ laying there! Thought I found it that fast! NOT! LOL It was a 221 fireball.:msp_mad: That and he wanted 600.00 for it! Plus it was far from new!



Have paid $400-$500. $500 for a nice Mannlicher with nice sights. Front hood and such. 

Only time I paid more was for a pair of Royals for my daughter and myself. Swirled barrel from hammer forging like a Styer(?), jeweled bolt and offhand stock. Like a biathlon stock. 
Only 200 have been imported. Impulse buy. ADD is a terrible thing to waste. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Thompson/Center - America's Master Gunmaker

next town up from me.


----------



## dancan

John misspelled that , he meant HK
Here's a pic of his latest purchase .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> John misspelled that , he meant HK
> Here's a pic of his latest purchase .



You know,,your meen ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thompson/Center - America's Master Gunmaker
> 
> next town up from me.



I thought they might be close to you. LOL Wonder if you can get a discount on barrels? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Whats a TC ?



Thompson-Contender. 
Thompson is a very fine casting house. Warren Center was a gunsmith. They got together and built the Contender. A single shot break open pistol. Full stock and longer barrel and you have a carbine. 22 to 45-70, 475 or 500 in custom. Barrels are interchangae. Got big with the competition groups. 

John fit the high end rifle only by the same company. Vey nice.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> John misspelled that , he meant HK
> Here's a pic of his latest purchase .



Barbie guns!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John misspelled that , he meant HK
> Here's a pic of his latest purchase .



That is just wrong!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> John misspelled that , he meant HK
> Here's a pic of his latest purchase .




LOOK!!!! A Stihl Firearm!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I did buy 2 blades to play with.



Nice.........


----------



## dancan

I like the drop point , is it in Damascus ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I like the drop point , is it in Damascus ?



Yep,pic didn't show it very good.


----------



## AU_K2500

Was telling john earlier should have my first set of dogs coming off the laser next week! Did I mention we can etch? They'll be cut from HSLA 11GA. steel.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Thompson-Contender.
> Thompson is a very fine casting house. Warren Center was a gunsmith. They got together and built the Contender. A single shot break open pistol. Full stock and longer barrel and you have a carbine. 22 to 45-70, 475 or 500 in custom. Barrels are interchangae. Got big with the competition groups.
> 
> John fit the high end rifle only by the same company. Vey nice.



I dont know what all that is butt......
i only know of the old man thompson.only talked to him a few times years ago.
still just a rinky dink little place ..
locals like to work there because of the free lunch,and they have good lunches 
the few times i worked there the people were nice..
should see some of the stuff they threw away !!
one time working in there i picked up a stock for a friend of mine.
went to the guy in charge of them and he gave me the wood tour and helped me pick one out..it was probly the fittest best looking one in the building 
locals used to be able to go in there and pick out all the parts to have one made..
dont know how it is now,havent been there in awhile..
dont know what all the exitement is about them..here we dont consider them very good unless you can get a custom one.


----------



## tbone75

Today wasn't the best day to go up there I guess? About 1/3 of the booths were stihl closed up?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOOK!!!! A Stihl Firearm!!!!!!!!



Now thats FUNNY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dont know what all that is butt......
> i only know of the old man thompson.only talked to him a few times years ago.
> still just a rinky dink little place ..
> locals like to work there because of the free lunch,and they have good lunches
> the few times i worked there the people were nice..
> should see some of the stuff they threw away !!
> one time working in there i picked up a stock for a friend of mine.
> went to the guy in charge of them and he gave me the wood tour and helped me pick one out..it was probly the fittest best looking one in the building
> locals used to be able to go in there and pick out all the parts to have one made..
> dont know how it is now,havent been there in awhile..
> dont know what all the exitement is about them..here we dont consider them very good unless you can get a custom one.



I would go nuts in that place! uttahere2:


----------



## Stihl 041S

A 10" TC in 222,223 ,7TCU, 357 Max all would shoot MOA off bags with a 4X scope. 3 shot groups. Good enough for most hunting. Nice way to change calibers for cheap. Years ago anyway.


----------



## tbone75

The OL is down in the basement making a lot of noise? I better go see what she is doing?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I would go nuts in that place! uttahere2:



You don't need the TC factory for that John. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I would go nuts in that place! uttahere2:



Maybe you would,,but the place is a dump !


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> A 10" TC in 222,223 ,7TCU, 357 Max all would shoot MOA off bags with a 4X scope. 3 shot groups. Good enough for most hunting. Nice way to change calibers for cheap. Years ago anyway.



Whats a 10 inch TC ?? TCA ?maybe ? whats 10 inch ? dont know what a TCU is ?? dont know what MOA is ??
I seen them fire them in thier inside range,,if they hit the back wall out they went !! LOL !!
i have never owned a tca gun,,,even tho they were cheap,could have bought many used ones for $50...
wanted better quality..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Maybe you would,,but the place is a dump !



Its a gun factory,so I wouldn't mind. LOL I worked in a steel mill! Now that place could get real dirty! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Whats a 10 inch TC ?? TCA ?maybe ? whats 10 inch ? dont know what a TCU is ?? dont know what MOA is ??
> I seen them fire them in thier inside range,,if they hit the back wall out they went !! LOL !!
> i have never owned a tca gun,,,even tho they were cheap,could have bought many used ones for $50...
> wanted better quality..



10" barrel Minute of angle or about 1"


----------



## tbone75

What did you get into today Ron? The pool with DCD? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got up to 97 here today! It was almost to much to go walking around the flea market! And I can't move now! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

97* sucks. I can't wait for fall and some cooler weather. I had a guy drop off a Homelite SXL for me to fix today, busted the crankshaft off at the flywheel when a coil screw fell into the flywheel while the saw was running. What a good looking saw. That thing is about mint. Now I need to find out what parts will work with it.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> 97* sucks. I can't wait for fall and some cooler weather. I had a guy drop off a Homelite SXL for me to fix today, busted the crankshaft off at the flywheel when a coil screw fell into the flywheel while the saw was running. What a good looking saw. That thing is about mint. Now I need to find out what parts will work with it.



Jim let me know when you find out what you'll need for parts....I think I have an old SXL short block kicking around...probably got a good crank....


Now about the rest of you ZZZZlackerzzzzzz.............wzzzzzup?????? NOT you all it would seem...........headed for the island around mid morning, on the tide. Can't stand any more of the fair noise and traffic...combine that with the end of the summer folk traffic...and that makes my little town nearly impossible to drive through....so I'm outa here for a couple days....just me, the OL and the dogs...daughter was sucessfully installed in her dorm yesterday...probably won't hear from her for a bit.....


----------



## RandyMac

hush now, I'm printing reports.


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackerzz ??? I'm up , I gotta go use the Stihl trimmer I just put together .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Time for bed. 
Enjoy the island Robin. 

Hey Dan.


----------



## dancan

Enjoy the pillow Rob .


----------



## roncoinc

MMmmm.....

bacon an eggs.


----------



## tbone75

Ron that bacon and eggs could be cooked a lot better! That bacon looks like it stihl oinks! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron that bacon and eggs could be cooked a lot better! That bacon looks like it stihl oinks! LOL



You tell the chef at MSN food that.
i didnt make them 
sides,i dont like my bacon over cripsy


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You tell the chef at MSN food that.
> i didnt make them
> sides,i dont like my bacon over cripsy



I like my bacon where it don't bend when you pick it up. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I like my bacon where it don't bend when you pick it up. LOL



Heeheeheeeeheheee..........


----------



## tbone75

Now that I have 3 working puters again,I will put one in my shop.Just need to pick up a small flat panel monitor for it.Plus try to find a little room for it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Heeheeheeeeheheee..........



Same way I like my steak.No moo left in it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

My first X-MIL would eat raw hamburger! YUK !!!


----------



## tbone75

Have fun on the island Robin! Looks like it going to be a very wet weekend here! Be a good weekend for saw work. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Same way I like my steak.No moo left in it! LOL



Sounds like you abuse your meat !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sounds like you abuse your meat !



Could be? LOL

I can't eat raw meat! GROSS!!

I bet you like it bloody? BARF!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Could be? LOL
> 
> I can't eat raw meat! GROSS!!
> 
> I bet you like it bloody? BARF!



I like it like this


----------



## tbone75

I see red! YUK !!


----------



## tbone75

I do like that knife laying there!


----------



## dancan

Did you find those blade blanks at the yardsale , no saws or projects ?


----------



## tbone75

I would like to find some Stag horn for these blades I just bought.But its very hard to find any more.They are not allowed to import it any more.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Did you find those blade blanks at the yardsale , no saws or projects ?



I got the blades at the flea market.
Not one saw!


----------



## tbone75

The guy wanted 90.00 for that pair of blades,I got him down to 75.00 for them.


----------



## tbone75

I will find some bone or horn for these blades.I think it looks the best on Damascus ! With a little brass to shine them up. LOL


----------



## dancan

I think some mammoth ivory would make some nice scales .

JS787 Mammoth Bark Ivory Bulletin


----------



## tbone75

Seen a lot of knives up there,but not one hand made? The OL is always on my arse to make some to take up there. I keep telling her I can't keep up with what I need now! LOL From what I seen I bet they would sell easy! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I think some mammoth ivory would make some nice scales .
> 
> JS787 Mammoth Bark Ivory Bulletin



You bet it would! I have looked at that stuff many times! It just aint cheap! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I get a lot of stuff from Jantz.Use to get handle stuff right here by me! Koval knives,Jantz bought them out a few years ago.They were about a 45 min. drive from me.


----------



## tbone75

I took a couple of my knives up to that Koval place once. LOL Them guys in there were scratching there heads wondering how I did them. LOL They had them fancy knive grinders the used.All I have is a over grown bench grinder! LOL


----------



## farrell

Morning all!
John you get the package? Happy?
Nothing new here.......still busy!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Morning all!
> John you get the package? Happy?
> Nothing new here.......still busy!



Yes I got it! Thank you very much! That will help get 2 of these running!


----------



## dancan

Comedians at it again LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Pkg in th mail headed for Frazeysburg full of old Jonsereds stuff......I hope I got everything John...... Top handle mount with AV rubbers, cups, plates and hex bolts. Trigger handle AV rubbers with allen bolts.... 3 top cover allen bolts....4 recoil cover allen bolts......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Pkg in th mail headed for Frazeysburg full of old Jonsereds stuff......I hope I got everything John...... Top handle mount with AV rubbers, cups, plates and hex bolts. Trigger handle AV rubbers with allen bolts.... 3 top cover allen bolts....4 recoil cover allen bolts......



Thanks Robin! I will get them up to Pit Bull standards!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Comedians at it again LOL



Better grab that one Dan! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I'm right on it !! 












Not .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Robin! I will get them up to Pit Bull standards!




Good enough John......should be there middle to late next week....



Gotta go the tide waits for no man....have a good long weekend all......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good enough John......should be there middle to late next week....
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go the tide waits for no man....have a good long weekend all......



I stihl think we should call you Lucky Dog!


----------



## AU_K2500

Well, I knew this Farmsaw was too good to be true.... SUPER clean, all there, and only minimal problems. first thing was a clutch shoe was blown, got that fixed. then I noticed a mig weld on the side of the laminations on the coil....thats weird....well got it all back together, pulled on er to test the spark...nothing. Looks like I need a coil for a pioneer farmsaw.


----------



## dancan

You back on that reoccurring no spark theme ?


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> You back on that reoccurring no spark theme ?



Looks like it......


----------



## dancan

One of these days you will get a good one LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Maybe so....if I had known the coil was bad I wouldn't have given what a gave for the saw.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Maybe so....if I had known the coil was bad I wouldn't have given what a gave for the saw.



Better try the swap thread. I know I don't have nothing for it. I have a farm saw,but you can't have it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Not sure I should have? But I sold my last 3300 with the 60cc jug.Got a 335 coming sometime soon.But it needs a lot of work and parts! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I like it like this



Kool in the center!!! Anything but rare in a good roast is a waste.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Kool in the center!!! Anything but rare in a good roast is a waste.



That thing will moo if you poke it! YUK !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That thing will moo if you poke it! YUK !!!



Cut the horns off, wipe it's a$$, serve. Good steak well done is a waste!!!!

Hi John !!!!!

Hi Ron !!!!

Hey Dan, on the phone not computer. Can't download it. Maybe I'll send a thumb drive next time I mail
Something.


----------



## dancan

I'm working on it .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I'm working on it .



It's this end Ol Buddy. LOL


----------



## dancan

Forgot about this weekend's events .
I've been told it's quite busy in the little town of Digby 

Wharf Rat Rally - Home


----------



## AU_K2500

Well fellas its game day! F...ing bammers are all in Dallas cause they're playing Michigan in cowboys stadium
...I've seen more bammers in the last two days than I have since I lives in Alabama. 

WAR DAMN EAGLE......AND GO BIG BLUE!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Forgot about this weekend's events .
> I've been told it's quite busy in the little town of Digby
> 
> Wharf Rat Rally - Home



I like where it said Indian Larry canceled! I think hes been gone 5 or more years now? Fell off his bike,hit his head and died.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Cut the horns off, wipe it's a$$, serve. Good steak well done is a waste!!!!
> 
> Hi John !!!!!
> 
> Hi Ron !!!!
> 
> Hey Dan, on the phone not computer. Can't download it. Maybe I'll send a thumb drive next time I mail
> Something.



Man discovered fire a long time ago! That is when they started cooking meat!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I like where it said Indian Larry canceled! I think hes been gone 5 or more years now? Fell off his bike,hit his head and died.



I saw that ???? I'm not quite sure why it's there , the website is different than last years one so I would think it's up to date , maybe it was a commemorative something ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I saw that ???? I'm not quite sure why it's there , the website is different than last years one so I would think it's up to date , maybe it was a commemorative something ??



Could be?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well, I knew this Farmsaw was too good to be true.... SUPER clean, all there, and only minimal problems. first thing was a clutch shoe was blown, got that fixed. then I noticed a mig weld on the side of the laminations on the coil....thats weird....well got it all back together, pulled on er to test the spark...nothing. Looks like I need a coil for a pioneer farmsaw.



Any of these you should be able to make work..


Partner coil #325030...superceded #503901401 (modified Mark)

Skilsaw 1632, Type 1, 

Mcculloch Promac 1000 .

Husqvarna: 50, 51, 55, 254, 154, 257, 261, 262, 40, 45, 49, 268, 272 Jonsered: 490, 590, 2050, 2045, 2041, 2051, 2054, 2055, 670 

Partner:S50,S55, 500, 5000, 540, Older 55cc 65cc 85cc...
( dont know about the S65 but looks like a bolt on )


Poulan Pro 475 and would work on the 415, 445 and 505 as well as the Jonsered clones. Also the original Partners of that series. (MM)


A husky 55 coil is what some have used on 7900/681s also (mdavlee)


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Kool in the center!!! Anything but rare in a good roast is a waste.



I'm with you !!
specially on a bone in prime rib !
peoples gots canine teeth for a reason 
John like his meat like his brain,,burnt and stiff !! LOL !!!
he said earlier he likes it to not bend when he holds it by the end 

putting a black angus sirloin on the grill soon as the taters done,,will be 130 deg in the center,,, MMOOOO !!!
MMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,GOOD !!..


----------



## AU_K2500

Thanks Ron!



roncoinc said:


> Any of these you should be able to make work..
> 
> 
> Partner coil #325030...superceded #503901401 (modified Mark)
> 
> Skilsaw 1632, Type 1,
> 
> Mcculloch Promac 1000 .
> 
> Husqvarna: 50, 51, 55, 254, 154, 257, 261, 262, 40, 45, 49, 268, 272 Jonsered: 490, 590, 2050, 2045, 2041, 2051, 2054, 2055, 670
> 
> Partner:S50,S55, 500, 5000, 540, Older 55cc 65cc 85cc...
> ( dont know about the S65 but looks like a bolt on )
> 
> 
> Poulan Pro 475 and would work on the 415, 445 and 505 as well as the Jonsered clones. Also the original Partners of that series. (MM)
> 
> 
> A husky 55 coil is what some have used on 7900/681s also (mdavlee)


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm with you !!
> specially on a bone in prime rib !
> peoples gots canine teeth for a reason
> John like his meat like his brain,,burnt and stiff !! LOL !!!
> he said earlier he likes it to not bend when he holds it by the end
> 
> putting a black angus sirloin on the grill soon as the taters done,,will be 130 deg in the center,,, MMOOOO !!!
> MMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,GOOD !!..



My brain feels burnt and stiff at times?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Thanks Ron!



Sometimes you can grind out the mounting holes on a coil and make it work.
before you take the coil off make some "pitch" marks,,referance marks as to when the magnet starts passing over the center part of the coil pickup...so the timing is correct.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Thanks Ron!



I just got 2 of them from Arrowhead not long ago. LOL Got 2 saws fixed too!


----------



## tbone75

I put bars and chains on 2 saws today!Even sharpened one chain! That was my day! LOL And one nap in there too!
I am stihl King Slug!


----------



## dancan

You got more done than me .
I did check local ads for saws though .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You got more done than me .
> I did check local ads for saws though .



You mean I am #2 Slug! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

" Overall, Ontario and Nova Scotia, Canada, scored highest in the speed-trap rankings, which were compiled by analyzing five years' worth of data on the NMA's National Speed Trap Exchange, a website where drivers post speed-trap information. The District of Columbia, South Carolina, Michigan, Iowa and Tennessee were the worst in the U.S. The states with the fewest speed traps were Rhode Island, Minnesota and New Hampshire. "


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You mean I am #2 Slug! :msp_scared:



Hey !! He's on crutches,,,Dan gets a head start !!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> " Overall, Ontario and Nova Scotia, Canada, scored highest in the speed-trap rankings, which were compiled by analyzing five years' worth of data on the NMA's National Speed Trap Exchange, a website where drivers post speed-trap information. The District of Columbia, South Carolina, Michigan, Iowa and Tennessee were the worst in the U.S. The states with the fewest speed traps were Rhode Island, Minnesota and New Hampshire. "



I've been working real hard not to get caught in them , I go through at least 18 spots that they setup in on a regular basis .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! He's on crutches,,,Dan gets a head start !!



I guess :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I've been working real hard not to get caught in them , I go through at least 18 spots that they setup in on a regular basis .



This little town I live by is very bad too! I got nailed a couple times over the years! LOL Goes from 55 to 35 in about 50' !


----------



## tbone75

I am going to try to be #2 Slug tomorrow! Would like to get something done? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This little town I live by is very bad too! I got nailed a couple times over the years! LOL Goes from 55 to 35 in about 50' !



Theres a speed trap listed in my town..
What it is the local garage works on state trooper and local cop cars but they park them next door in another lot while waiting to work on them.
within a few hunder yards of a traffic light so everybody thinks it's a speed trap but they are BROKEN cars !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I am going to try to be #2 Slug tomorrow! Would like to get something done? LOL



Your always #2 with us man


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your always #2 with us man



That could be better than #1? I do get told a lot I am #1? The one finger salute! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Been looking for 25-06 reloading dies. One of the few I don't have? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> This little town I live by is very bad too! I got nailed a couple times over the years! LOL Goes from 55 to 35 in about 50' !



Worst ever was a warning in Ohio for doing 56 in a 55 zone. No ticket but the second warning becomes a ticket.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Worst ever was a warning in Ohio for doing 56 in a 55 zone. No ticket but the second warning becomes a ticket.



That is just wrong! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That is just wrong! LOL



It's Ohio. What do you want. LOL. I had it framed....


----------



## AU_K2500

Driving thru Kansas on my way to Utah got two warnings one on the east side....other on the west. Both state troopers....both warnings. One was 15 over. The other was 10 or 12.


----------



## AU_K2500

Same day too...


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Driving thru Kansas on my way to Utah got two warnings one on the east side....other on the west. Both state troopers....both warnings. One was 15 over. The other was 10 or 12.



I don't have that kind of luck. They would have shot me. 

Both times.....


----------



## tbone75

Got my dies,bullets,brass and a new load manual ordered. LOL That would have been another saw!


----------



## AU_K2500

Headed to AR tomorrow. Taking a drive with the OL. Gotta get out of Texas...don't know where Marc or cliff are....but I'd love to stop and harass them!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Headed to AR tomorrow. Taking a drive with the OL. Gotta get out of Texas...don't know where Marc or cliff are....but I'd love to stop and harass them!



Marc is in Alpina some where?

Just look for sheriff deputy LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Headed to AR tomorrow. Taking a drive with the OL. Gotta get out of Texas...don't know where Marc or cliff are....but I'd love to stop and harass them!



Did you call Cliff?:msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

He's practically in Missouri....still hadn't heard back from Cliff. Hope you fellas have a good holiday weekend.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Did you call Cliff?:msp_sneaky:



I tried. One time it told me the number wasn't in service...but I think he was just out of service.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I tried. One time it told me the number wasn't in service...but I think he was just out of service.



Try sending him a PM on here


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Try sending him a PM on here



Sent him one couple weeks back...oh well. We will see


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Sent him one couple weeks back...oh well. We will see



Good luck!


----------



## RandyMac

I got a speeding ticket once, triple digit.


----------



## dancan

I see that the wake up service is needed this morning ......


----------



## RandyMac

I'm guessin' so.


----------



## dancan

You'll have to make a recording of the siren from your firetruck and well have that playback when they pickup the phone .


----------



## RandyMac

I was thinkin' of something more irritating, like a Homelite XL12.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Love the sound of a fire truck in the morning. As long as there is no fire ....

Hey Dan.


----------



## RandyMac

Those old V8s have a distinctive sound, like old saws, nothing modern can match them.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ahh. Like the sound of a Hemi siren.....


----------



## dancan

Learn't a lesson yesterday .
I ordered a takeout , bought a can of pop to drink while I was waiting , I put it against the crutch frame by the handholds and put pressure on it with a couple of fingers to hop over to a table to wait for my order .
The handhold has a long bolt that goes through it so it can be adjusted , one end of the bolt is flush with the crutch , the other end sticks out and is tightened with a wing nut .
What I learn't is that a pop can is very thin and what a mess it'll make when it's punctured with a 1/4'' hole in it's side .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Learn't a lesson yesterday .
> I ordered a takeout , bought a can of pop to drink while I was waiting , I put it against the crutch frame by the handholds and put pressure on it with a couple of fingers to hop over to a table to wait for my order .
> The handhold has a long bolt that goes through it so it can be adjusted , one end of the bolt is flush with the crutch , the other end sticks out and is tightened with a wing nut .
> What I learn't is that a pop can is very thin and what a mess it'll make when it's punctured with a 1/4'' hole in it's side .



Oops!


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but rain today,going to try for some saw work today.


----------



## dancan

Yup , it was like letting the genie out of the bottle :msp_w00t:.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Learn't a lesson yesterday .
> I ordered a takeout , bought a can of pop to drink while I was waiting , I put it against the crutch frame by the handholds and put pressure on it with a couple of fingers to hop over to a table to wait for my order .
> The handhold has a long bolt that goes through it so it can be adjusted , one end of the bolt is flush with the crutch , the other end sticks out and is tightened with a wing nut .
> What I learn't is that a pop can is very thin and what a mess it'll make when it's punctured with a 1/4'' hole in it's side .



You should submit that observation to that tv show " the science guy "


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nothing but rain today,going to try for some saw work today.



268 ????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 268 ????



Not till I get the intake block. :msp_sad:


----------



## dancan

The stand up comics are at it again


----------



## tbone75

Don't know what saw I will work on? Lots to choose from! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Might get a little work in before the OL wakes up


----------



## tbone75

Guess I can get the 268 all ready to go?Should be able to put the jug on and everything but the carb. But I stihl need to find out what hooks from the carb to the trigger?


----------



## dancan

Doesn't it show that on the IPL ?


----------



## tbone75

Need to go find a IPL for the 266?


----------



## tbone75

I will go check at Jacks,they should have it.


----------



## dancan

501 81 4301 ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will go check at Jacks,they should have it.



Here is so much faster than jacks,and a sponser.

Chainsawr Illustrated Part Lists


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 501 81 4301 ?



???? Didn't look yet. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Chainsawr husqvarna 61, 266 chainsaw throttle link


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Here is so much faster than jacks,and a sponser.
> 
> Chainsawr Illustrated Part Lists



That's faster than doing an internet search Thanks , been there many times and just thought it was for paper manuals .



tbone75 said:


> ???? Didn't look yet. LOL



Still waiting for the page to load ?


----------



## tbone75

Maybe its stihl on there? Just need to see how it hooks up?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Here is so much faster than jacks,and a sponser.
> 
> Chainsawr Illustrated Part Lists



Been there several times! I keep forgetting they have all that!


----------



## tbone75

Time to get up and try to move? LOL Think it will be my usual slug start to the day. LOL


----------



## dancan

I'm off to go yard sailin' , maybe I can find a saw or some "High Speed'' for John .


----------



## PB

Morning boys. Had a good time last night with some friends. I knew enough to stop drinking at 5 beers when the scotch came out. It could have been a lot worse this morning, but a cup of coffee in hand makes everything better.  

Been busy and stressed out to the max these past few months. Hopefully next year is better, but somehow I doubt it will.


----------



## sachsmo

Where has Jerry been??????????


----------



## roncoinc

sachsmo said:


> Where has Jerry been??????????



He's on Holiday !


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Morning boys. Had a good time last night with some friends. I knew enough to stop drinking at 5 beers when the scotch came out. It could have been a lot worse this morning, but a cup of coffee in hand makes everything better.
> 
> Been busy and stressed out to the max these past few months. Hopefully next year is better, but somehow I doubt it will.



Relax,,,,,have a beer


----------



## roncoinc

Been working on extending the deck i put my firewood on another two feet.
that will give me another 1/2 cord by the door.


----------



## roncoinc

Going to try and get DCD interested in sports 

Rubber Duck Regatta > Home


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Going to try and get DCD interested in sports
> 
> Rubber Duck Regatta > Home



Ron you sure are having fun with DCD! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Just had 3 turkeys in the back yard! 2 left! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey guys. Forget about me? Hahah
John got your box out should be there tuesday!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just had 3 turkeys in the back yard! 2 left! :hmm3grin2orange:



I love wild chicken. Fun to take out with "special shotguns" at long ranges during the "appropriate season". My best shot was 329yds in the neck with my .270 "shotgun" not too long ago.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I love wild chicken. Fun to take out with "special shotguns" at long ranges during the "appropriate season". My best shot was 329yds in the neck with my .270 "shotgun" not too long ago.



.22 RF at 80 yrds. LOL


----------



## dancan

Well I back from the ''Sailin' '' regatta , no saws or ''High Speed'' for John :frown:
I did find a bunch of rusty worn out 8'' files , JK brand from India at only a buck a piece  .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well I back from the ''Sailin' '' regatta , no saws or ''High Speed'' for John :frown:
> I did find a bunch of rusty worn out 8'' files , JK brand from India at only a buck a piece  .



Better than china files? LOL


----------



## dancan

Just as good new if you don't use them .


----------



## AU_K2500

well we went to Oklahoma instead of Arkansas. Went to Beaver bend state park...It was packed for the holiday weekend. It was pretty nice, were planning on going one weekend in the fall when its not so packed.


----------



## dancan

Sooo much excitement here I think I'll go search Amaizingzon for a nice Chinese saw to replace the Crapqvarna I gave away .


----------



## dancan

Hey ! look at that ! I found one , must be the same as the one I gave away , it's the same color .
These guys sound like reputable dealers , I'll give them my credit card info and have me that saw here likety split !

[video=youtube;ZexCCdYkb7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ZexCCdYkb7Y[/video]


----------



## AU_K2500

Oh! Now I know where the motor oil goes on my CS5800....thanks Dan!


----------



## dancan

But what about them free gifts ??


----------



## tbone75

Been another Sluggish day again.Didn't get much of anything done again.:msp_sad:


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
You guys have been quite today. I spent my day at a festival. My daughter's dance team put a on little show. Thank goodness it didn't rain. I did mow the grass this evening.


----------



## sefh3

John you get any rain down there today? They were calling for a few inches your way.


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Hey ! look at that ! I found one , must be the same as the one I gave away , it's the same color .
> These guys sound like reputable dealers , I'll give them my credit card info and have me that saw here likety split !



Your lucky John doesn't have high speed. He might buy all they have in stock.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Oh! Now I know where the motor oil goes on my CS5800....thanks Dan!



Mark you get that package I sent you?


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Mark you get that package I sent you?



yes sir, thought i sent you a pm. Ill send you some dough soon as i get it on the saw. itll be end of the week at the latest.


----------



## sefh3

Glad it made it to you. Let me know how it works.


----------



## SilverKing

gonna try this in this thread..If Paul Newman would have owned a Poulan ,his brother would still be alive


----------



## Stihl 041S

SilverKing said:


> gonna try this in this thread..If Paul Newman would have owned a Poulan ,his brother would still be alive



I always had a hunch Mac electrics were English. 

Designed buy Lucas "Prince of Darkness"........


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John you get any rain down there today? They were calling for a few inches your way.



Yes we did in the early morning.Not much the rest of the day.


----------



## tbone75

You guys are some big time AS Slackers tonight!
I have been busy looking for stuff the OL wants on flea bay! She wanted 5 dollar silver certificates? Seen some at that flea market I didn't buy for her. LOL So off to the bay to find some for her.Ended up with 5 of them for her. So I have a happy OL again!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John !!!



Hi Rob!!


----------



## tbone75

Hows Rob tonight?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John ;

Ever have a truck frame lengthened? Mainly spliced together?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John ;
> 
> Ever have a truck frame lengthened? Mainly spliced together?



No,but I have seem them done.Didn't seem to be all that much to it?


----------



## Stihl 041S

It is finding the Chevy 4500/5500 I want. A splice is easier.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It is finding the Chevy 4500/5500 I want. A splice is easier.



It can be made just as strong or stronger spliced.


----------



## tbone75

Get one of them deuce and a half's! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

I want the 4X4 and finding them in long wheelbase is rear. 

Buses however......


----------



## tbone75

I found out the price of loading dies and stuff went up a LOT !! The few things I got were almost 200 bucks!And a box of 25-06 ammo is around 35.00 a box!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Store bought ammo is crazy. 

475 is really crazy too.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Store bought ammo is crazy.
> 
> 475 is really crazy too.



Dang! Fell asleep in my chair! Guess I better go to bed! LOL


----------



## dancan

Should I wait till the neighbors are up to fire up the trimmer ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas! Had a nightmare. It involved Canadians, mini Macs, and midgets...can't sleep


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Store bought ammo is crazy.
> 
> 475 is really crazy too.



Come to Canada if you want crazy , my brother called me to find a couple of cans of Goex FG to make a cannon go boom.
A couple of key stokes on the keyboard and I find Goex in Maine for 16$ a can but that's some real big hoops to jump to get here .
A couple of hours later on the phone I find some an hour's drive away , 30$ a can


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas! Had a nightmare. It involved Canadians, mini Macs, and midgets...can't sleep



Stop polishing them swede saws before you go to bed .


----------



## roncoinc

SilverKing said:


> gonna try this in this thread..If Paul Newman would have owned a Poulan ,his brother would still be alive



Back then poulin dint make a saw as big as that Mac.


----------



## sachsmo

Stihl 041S said:


> Store bought ammo is crazy.
> 
> 475 is really crazy too.



Military surplus is the way to go.

Back in the '90s you could get Wolf for $75. a 1000 delivered!
5.56 and .308 was $150 a thousand, what a ripoff!

If I would have put all my retirement savings into ammo, I would be retired right now.


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin all!



there you is !!


----------



## roncoinc

MMMMmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,, bacon !!

nice not burnt,, FLOPPY bacon !!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> MMMMmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,, bacon !!
> 
> nice not burnt,, FLOPPY bacon !!



What would you do without bacon??????? It's goes with everything and the taste is great.


----------



## dancan

I had some mesquite smoked bacon yesterday , I could do without that one .


----------



## sefh3

Heck they even have bacon dipped or covered in chocolate. I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## tbone75

I smell bacon! :msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I smell bacon! :msp_smile:



It's ALIVE !!!!

can it walk ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Well its no bacon but the ol lady fixed breakfast this morning. Biscuits and gravy with sausage! Mmmmm


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's ALIVE !!!!
> 
> can it walk ??



Not very well yet. LOL


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Well its no bacon but the ol lady fixed breakfast this morning. Biscuits and gravy with sausage! Mmmmm



yum. That sounds good.


----------



## tbone75

Going to try out the chain tools today.Need to learn how to use them? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> yum. That sounds good.



Hey Scott...wth happened on Saturday I though Michigan was ranked...I had to watch all these stupid bammers driving around all weekend with chit eating grins on their faces....man I hate bammers. I almost had tickets to the game...was gonna buy a Michigan shirt too.


----------



## roncoinc

Lobsters again today 

got somebody who says he WILL give me $225 for the ms290


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lobsters again today
> 
> got somebody who says he WILL give me $225 for the ms290



Good deal Ron! I am asking a little more for mine, new B&C and sprocket on it. Going to put it CL some time soon? Looks near new,may get it?


----------



## tbone75

That old tree trimmer brought me some saws today. LOL P28,Little XL Homie,Mini-Mac YUK! and a Frontier? P28 don't look to bad! Plus he brought me a Stihl 010 to fix.Looks like its been laying in a barn for 10 years! LOL First no spark,cleaned the points,got spark! 140 compression! Put half a kit in the carb,all I had that fit.LOL Some left over piece? Now I just need to fix 2 broken AV mounts. And hope it runs? LOL 
Saw pix later.


----------



## dancan

Chain Saw Collectors Corner - Gasoline Chain Saws by Manufacturer


----------



## dancan

Even has pictures LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Not very well yet. LOL



Know that feeling lately!!!!!!

Hey John.


----------



## dancan

Morning Rob .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Know that feeling lately!!!!!!
> 
> Hey John.



Doing any better at all?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Morning Rob .



Hey Dan. Didn't see you down there. 

You ready to throw your crutches yet? Answer not needed. 

That's crazy on th GOEX.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Chain Saw Collectors Corner - Gasoline Chain Saws by Manufacturer



This one is a ugly little turd. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Doing any better at all?



I can touch my knees. 

Course I go back to work and I grab my ankles.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I can touch my knees.
> 
> Course I go back to work and I grab my ankles.



Hope you can soon! Could take a while? Hate to tell you,but usually 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Wholey Kwap Batman. Raining like a cow pi$$in on a rock!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Wholey Kwap Batman. Raining like a cow pi$$in on a rock!!!!!



We could get more rain today? Looks like it could any sec. Feels like it too!


----------



## tbone75

I better go try this 010 out? LOL And get the junk saw pix. LOL


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Dan. Didn't see you down there.
> 
> You ready to throw your crutches yet? Answer not needed.
> 
> That's crazy on th GOEX.



We're used to getting hosed here all the time but it doesn't mean I have to like it , I pay as much to ship a stuffed toy 2 provinces over as you guys pay to ship a saw coast to coast :mad2:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> We're used to getting hosed here all the time but it doesn't mean I have to like it , I pay as much to ship a stuffed toy 2 provinces over as you guys pay to ship a saw coast to coast :mad2:



My favorite is USPS Flat Rate boxes. 70 lbs anywhere in the US.


----------



## diggers_dad

New problem to me. 017 won't shut off. I've checked the wires; all good. Ohmed out and visually inspected each individual wire, checked the contacts and cleaned all of them bright and shiny. Shut off switch makes good connection. I pulled the coil and cleaned the contact areas where it bolts to the engine. The little saw starts and runs great, just won't shut off. 

Any ideas? :bang:

TIA 
dd


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Even has pictures LOL



BUT,,,he cant COLOR them in !! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

Does it use a bent flat wire like your 361 ?
Use an ohm meter to make sure you have a path to ground .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Does it use a bent flat wire like your 361 ?
> Use an ohm meter to make sure you have a path to ground .



Yeh,,steals have that little bent leaf spring that gets week..
or when you lift the little plastic do-all lever it passes by the contact.
more german beergineering !!


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> Does it use a bent flat wire like your 361 ?
> Use an ohm meter to make sure you have a path to ground .



Yes. Uses the same set up as the 361 with the same inherent problems of contact. I checked those and even ran some 400 grit sandpaper over the contact points on the "off" switch. The ohmmeter shows a good path all the way to ground when the switch makes contact and a clean break in the "run" position. I even ran a wire from the coil to ground and it still has bright spark.

Could it be some problem in the coil itself?


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Yes. Uses the same set up as the 361 with the same inherent problems of contact. I checked those and even ran some 400 grit sandpaper over the contact points on the "off" switch. The ohmmeter shows a good path all the way to ground when the switch makes contact and a clean break in the "run" position. I even ran a wire from the coil to ground and it still has bright spark.
> 
> Could it be some problem in the coil itself?



If your grounding out the coil direct,,AND the wire you are using is good,then it has lost contact in the coil.
only thing to do is tap into the coil wire and run that to the switch to ground,,or new coil.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> If your grounding out the coil direct,,AND the wire you are using is good,then it has lost contact in the coil.
> only thing to do is tap into the coil wire and run that to the switch to ground,,or new coil.



I used a short piece of #12 solid copper. I thought with that short of a run the voltage would carry without problem. 

When you say tap into the coil wire are you referring to the wire that goes to the plug?


----------



## tbone75

Got the 010 done! Had to put a new oil line in it,clean the points,spark plug,AV handle mount,new chain and half a carb kit.LOL I stihl don't like it. LOL But it runs good.


----------



## tbone75

Junk saws. LOL I may take some better pix later?


----------



## tbone75

The Frontier is just one of them little Skill saws. To bad its all little saws. :msp_sad: But I don't whine much when there free! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Steak baked tater and corn on the cob tonight! WELL DONE steak! NO PINK!!!!!!! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> I used a short piece of #12 solid copper. I thought with that short of a run the voltage would carry without problem.
> 
> When you say tap into the coil wire are you referring to the wire that goes to the plug?



IF !!!! IF,,,,, IF,,you are SURE everything is as it should be THEN is the time for hacking..

sparkplug the end screws off, a light wire under that and screw the plug end back on tight..
put boot back on and run wire to the switch so it grounds out when "off"..
do a neat job and nobody will notice and save $$$ on a coil


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Steak baked tater and corn on the cob tonight! WELL DONE steak! NO PINK!!!!!!! :msp_thumbup:



I like pink!!! Wait.......what does that have to do with steak. 

Sorry to hear that John.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ron. Did you ever get my box??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I like pink!!! Wait.......what does that have to do with steak.
> 
> Sorry to hear that John.



There is one thing pink I really like! :hmm3grin2orange:

But it aint no steak! 

BTW it was GOOD !!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Steak baked tater and corn on the cob tonight! WELL DONE steak! NO PINK!!!!!!! :msp_thumbup:



I also am sorry for you John .. 
I dont understand how it could taste good when all the flavor is cooked out and all you are left with is a dried out piece of leather.
You are now the only person i know that wants thier beef well done...
the last one i knew i cooked a hamburger for and they started eating it in a dimly lit room.
she said it was the best burger she ever had..
then she walked into the light and looked at it and said " WOW !! this is what it's supposed to taste like !!..

OK,Ol's son just came in,,been a chef over 20 yrs..
says about %4 of orders are for well done..
said the cooks laff and throw the meat on and say " i can butcher this one,somebody dont know how to eat ! " , sorry John,,that is a quote from a chef 
I aint gonna repeat the rest of what he said about chef's and well done !!! might be kids listening !! LOL !!

DURN !! that was a good one ! LOL !!!
he's talking to his mom and told a story about one rest he worked in a customer ordered a steak well done.
they served him an old sneaker they found in the parking lot !! LOL !!!!
customer walked out,,owner laughed like hell !! he said he didnt want customers like that anyway ! 
Sorry John,, NOT ragging on you,,your meat,,you can treat it how you like !!
out of over 100 people there are 3 more like you


----------



## roncoinc

True to his word the guy that wanted the ms290 showed up,,tried it out and payed..
ALL profit on MY end and another shinky OUT of the shop !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Well...sad day here. Tore into the TS350....piston skirt is crumbling and the cylinder walls are deeply scored...on a side note. The 14" cutting arm I got on fee bay is a12" like the one I already have....listing said 14". I'm not happy.


----------



## AU_K2500

pics or it didnt happen....


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> IF !!!! IF,,,,, IF,,you are SURE everything is as it should be THEN is the time for hacking..
> 
> sparkplug the end screws off, a light wire under that and screw the plug end back on tight..
> put boot back on and run wire to the switch so it grounds out when "off"..
> do a neat job and nobody will notice and save $$$ on a coil



Thanks Ron! I'll double check everything including using the ohmmeter and a visual inspection of the wiring. If I still can't isolate the problem I'll use your very clever repair. Thanks for the help and sharing the info!


----------



## tbone75

Mark I will find you a top end! One way or another!! I have no idea how I didn't see that?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey john, i have an 08 (ill have to see if its a super?) the saw runs good so i know the pc is good. If mark cant find a p&c ill check into the one i have.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey john, i have an 08 (ill have to see if its a super?) the saw runs good so i know the pc is good. If mark cant find a p&c ill check into the one i have.



Thanks! But think I found one!


----------



## sefh3

Mark sorry to see that piston and cylinder like that. It doesn't surprise me though. Cut off saws live a hard life. The air filtration systems are not the best. The tiny dust particles from the concrete become ingusted through the carb into the cylinder.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Steak baked tater and corn on the cob tonight! WELL DONE steak! NO PINK!!!!!!! :msp_thumbup:



I like mine still twitching!!! Red and barely warm in the middle!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Robin back from the island!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Mark I will find you a top end! One way or another!! I have no idea how I didn't see that?



Thanks John, but Jeremiah Johnson in the swap thread has a 08 hes gonna check on....and apparently the midgets got one too possibly.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Mark sorry to see that piston and cylinder like that. It doesn't surprise me though. Cut off saws live a hard life. The air filtration systems are not the best. The tiny dust particles from the concrete become ingusted through the carb into the cylinder.



yeah, the enivroment is harsh! even the top edge of the piston is rolled and has a lip


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I like mine still twitching!!! Red and barely warm in the middle!!!!



You guys is SICK! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> yeah, the enivroment is harsh! even the top edge of the piston is rolled and has a lip



They is all a little to slow! :hmm3grin2orange: Got one on the way! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Robin back from the island!!



Bet he hated to come back! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Robin back from the island!!



Yes.....Just trying to catch up....you guys sure are yackers...much reading....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes.....Just trying to catch up....you guys sure are yackers...much reading....



Didn't seem like it? Been real slow the last couple days?


----------



## farrell

Got to play with the 372 this weekend.......god I love that saw!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Got to play with the 372 this weekend.......god I love that saw!!!



I have one!


In a box. LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I have one!
> 
> 
> In a box. LOL



I just got one today! Need to find a jug, blown spark plug 
Its doesnt seem in that bada shape


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I just got one today! Need to find a jug, blown spark plug
> Its doesnt seem in that bada shape



Trade you a running MS310 for it! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Very slow weekend at camp......got there late afternoon Sat.......rained nearly all day Sun.......went fishing for flounder today...caught none...but did catch two lobsters on my hand line????? I don't think I have ever caught a lobster on a handline before!!!

Did some beachcombing found this.......Ron may know what this is.....maybe.......maybe some of you others might too!!

Anyway....tell me what this is...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Trade you a running MS310 for it! LOL



 imma have to see what i can do with it first? We might talk


----------



## tbone75

Its a white box! LOL Beacon maybe? Maybe from a plane?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Its a white box! LOL Beacon maybe? Maybe from a plane?



I was thinking a radar system or something?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Its a white box! LOL Beacon maybe? Maybe from a plane?




A transmitter yes.....from a plane ...no... and so everyone is OK...it's not a terrorist rig either!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> A transmitter yes.....from a plane ...no... and so everyone is OK...it's not a terrorist rig either!!



That LM on there made me think plane? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That LM on there made me think plane? LOL



Well not from a plane...but this did spend some time in the air.....and then some time in the water (to much) ....where's that ol smurf.???..I bet he would know what this is....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well not from a plane...but this did spend some time in the air.....and then some time in the water (to much) ....where's that ol smurf.???..I bet he would know what this is....



Weather balloon transmitter? Yep it got wet! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The old Smurf went to bed with DCD. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Weather balloon transmitter? Yep it got wet! LOL



weather ballon is what I was thinking....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> weather ballon is what I was thinking....



Mark you better give me an answer or I will pick myself! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Weather balloon transmitter? Yep it got wet! LOL



Yep...you guessed it john...it's a radio sonde.....a transmitter from a weather balloon...this one was beat...the last one me and my daughter found had just lit in the water...it came with a PP selfaddressed shipping container to send it back in ...this one lost that part pounding around the ledges in the surf.....I've found quite a number of these over the yrs.....the early ones had cardboard cases and they didn't want them back..they weren't usually n good shape anyway. These fair way better if found soon enough....but the sea has a way..........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep...you guessed it john...it's a radio sonde.....a transmitter from a weather balloon...this one was beat...the last one me and my daughter found had just lit in the water...it came with a PP selfaddressed shipping container to send it back in ...this one lost that part pounding around the ledges in the surf.....I've found quite a number of these over the yrs.....the early ones had cardboard cases and they didn't want them back..they weren't usually n good shape anyway. These fair way better if found soon enough....but the sea has a way..........



Your last hints did it! LOL Be fun to find them things!


----------



## tbone75

Don't knock each other down! But who wants the Mini-Mac I got today?
Yes I am serious! LOL
And the Frontier/ Skill Saw LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Don't knock each other down! But who wants the Mini-Mac I got today?
> Yes I am serious! LOL



...whats wrong with it?


----------



## tbone75

I am keeping the P28! LOL
Mark got smart and took the little XL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> ...whats wrong with it?



Have no idea? Didn't even look at it much. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Forgot! I did see a Luger at the flea market.But it was a .22RF import from some where? Almost got it! LOL But wanted a rifle first.


----------



## jimdad07

Ran my Gravely some more this evening. About 45 minutes to plow this patch up, one pass broke all of the sod up. What a machine, this soil is dried out clay that is hard as a rock. This will make the third garden we have, should be able to grow enough to get from one harvest to another.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Forgot! I did see a Luger at the flea market.But it was a .22RF import from some where? Almost got it! LOL But wanted a rifle first.



Stoeger(spl?)?


----------



## tbone75

Jim! Does Mary stihl sell parts on flea bay? If so got one for her! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Stoeger(spl?)?



Not sure? I was looking at while another guy was fondling it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim! Does Mary stihl sell parts on flea bay? If so got one for her! :hmm3grin2orange:



She's not sure, I think she might get out of it some. You ought to save it for Digger, bet that kid would love some more tinkering to do...I bet it's yella and stinks like nasty chit.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Ran my Gravely some more this evening. About 45 minutes to plow this patch up, one pass broke all of the sod up. What a machine, this soil is dried out clay that is hard as a rock. This will make the third garden we have, should be able to grow enough to get from one harvest to another.




You could get rid of bodies for the outfit with that thing. 


It would look like an accident. 

An accident requiring a pressure washer.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Have no idea? Didn't even look at it much. LOL



I dont have a minimac in all my saws. I may be tempted lol


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> She's not sure, I think she might get out of it some. You ought to save it for Digger, bet that kid would love some more tinkering to do...I bet it's yella and stinks like nasty chit.



I couldn't do that to Digger! :msp_ohmy: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> You could get rid of bodies for the outfit with that thing.
> 
> 
> It would look like an accident.
> 
> An accident requiring a pressure washer.



I do have a pressure washer at my disposal....


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I dont have a minimac in all my saws. I may be tempted lol



Toss in the 372 and its yours! :monkey:


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I do have a pressure washer at my disposal....



Those Gravley tillers look weird till you use one. 

They go like a stabbed rat!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

I just realized I need to start writing down addresses. Its really hard to send someone a "surprise" when you have to ask the perosn their address....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I just realized I need to start writing down addresses. Its really hard to send someone a "surprise" when you have to ask the perosn their address....



Long as it aint me! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Toss in the 372 and its yours! :monkey:



What a deal!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Long as it aint me! LOL



thats the great thing about a suprise....you dont know its coming!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> thats the great thing about a suprise....you dont know its coming!



Careful! I have lots of junk! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> thats the great thing about a suprise....you dont know its coming!



Then my ex wife was a surprise.......











Sorry.....meds have worn off. The mind wanders. 




Straight to the gutter.........


----------



## tbone75

I also have a couple empty shoe boxes! 

You don't want to know! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Not sure? I was looking at while another guy was fondling it. :hmm3grin2orange:



I don't know how I missed this one but....do you often have that problem?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Then my ex wife was a surprise.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.....meds have worn off. The mind wanders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight to the gutter.........



Got 2 of them!



Slow learner! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I don't know how I missed this one but....do you often have that problem?:hmm3grin2orange:



Left that door open! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I don't know how I missed this one but....do you often have that problem?:hmm3grin2orange:



Careful Jim,I got shoe boxes ready! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

:msp_lol:


Stihl 041S said:


> Then my ex wife was a surprise.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.....meds have worn off. The mind wanders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight to the gutter.........


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Careful! I have lots of junk! :hmm3grin2orange:



He was talking about the "pink things" he loves so much. Now hes talking about his junk 


















Some pictures for yalls entertainment!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Careful Jim,I got shoe boxes ready! :hmm3grin2orange:



I have your address, that's a double edged dil## my friend, it can screw both ways.:sword:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> He was talking about the "pink things" he loves so much. Now hes talking about his junk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pictures for yalls entertainment!



You asking for a shoe box too? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

If you get a shoebox from John, I bet part of the mailing instructions for the postman is to light it on fire, knock on the door and run...


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I have your address, that's a double edged dil## my friend, it can screw both ways.:sword:



Bet I got more boxes than you do! And much more time!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Bet I got more boxes than you do! And much more time!



So you are saying you have a bigger dil## than I do? You win :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You asking for a shoe box too? :hmm3grin2orange:



I need boxes to start putting parts in! Sure!! Lol


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I need boxes to start putting parts in! Sure!! Lol



Ron would put stihl parts in them! He would say it smells the same! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to head for bed, you guys have a good night.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> So you are saying you have a bigger dil## than I do? You win :hmm3grin2orange:



Just saying I can fill boxes real quick! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to head for bed, you guys have a good night.



Nite Jim


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I like stihl parts! Ill send him all my stinky parts! He liked the ones i sent him so far lol.

Night jim. 

How ya been feelin john


----------



## tbone75

I like that pile of Huskys Jacob! How many I get? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I like stihl parts! Ill send him all my stinky parts! He liked the ones i sent him so far lol.
> 
> Night jim.
> 
> How ya been feelin john



My usual,couple good days I over do it.Then pay for it a couple days. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron! Parts! OOPS! I better get them out tomorrow! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I like that pile of Huskys Jacob! How many I get? :hmm3grin2orange:


 I only get to keep two of the huskys. The 372 and 460 is mine... i might keep them? Gonna have to start in on all the top handle stihls i got! :0







tbone75 said:


> My usual,couple good days I over do it.Then pay for it a couple days. LOL



I get like that sometimes  i wont be able to do this 14 hour days in 15 years, i gotta start hitting the books!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I only get to keep two of the huskys. The 372 and 460 is mine... i might keep them? Gonna have to start in on all the top handle stihls i got! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get like that sometimes  i wont be able to do this 14 hour days in 15 years, i gotta start hitting the books!



Now your thinking! Hit the books!! Your brain will make you more money than you muscles ever will!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Now your thinking! Hit the books!! Your brain will make you more money than you muscles ever will!



My girlfriend is looking deeply into becoming an air traffic controller. They make some pretty good money! 
Dont know what i could do though?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> My girlfriend is looking deeply into becoming an air traffic controller. They make some pretty good money!
> Dont know what i could do though?



Talk to Cliff,he worked for a air port.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Talk to Cliff,he worked for a air port.



Never knew that! Do ya know what he did there? I may have to give him a ring? I though about becoming a cop or DOT officer.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Never knew that! Do ya know what he did there? I may have to give him a ring? I though about becoming a cop or DOT officer.



Any State job is good.Any cop job don't pay near enough!
Not sure what he did there?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Remember to call Cliff!!!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Any State job is good.
> Not sure what he did there?



Anyone have his number? I wont forget to call him!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone have his number? I wont forget to call him!



Maybe Mark?


Face book?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Maybe Mark?
> 
> 
> Face book?



Ill contact him on facebook. 
Bedtime! Night all


----------



## dancan

Looks like Melba459 is toast , darn spammers LoL
Speaking of spammerz , where's all the ZZZSlackerz ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Looks like Melba459 is toast , darn spammers LoL
> Speaking of spammerz , where's all the ZZZSlackerz ?



Slacker here. Slacking now. Good night Dan.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep...right here....just catchin up on the four pages of chatter that happened after I hit th hay last night........how's that leg doing Dan???


----------



## dancan

Night Rob , mornin' Robin .
Doc appointment for the leg tomorrow afternoon and I'm hoping for a good outcome because I'm at the lawyers at noon today to buy the other half of the shop and I sure could use both legs .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Night Rob , mornin' Robin .
> Doc appointment for the leg tomorrow afternoon and I'm hoping for a good outcome because I'm at the lawyers at noon today to buy the other half of the shop and I sure could use both legs .




Good luck with you purchase Dan.....it's very hard to have a partner...had one at the sawmill for a three yrs...didn't end well...things got tight and he said let the bank take her.....I said NOT!! as the loans were taken out on my tax number..so I bought him out and payed him and the mill loans off...my intention had always been to sell out to him after I got my 50,000 BFT of pine sawn as it had been his fathers mill operation and he started out all whiney that his brothers were going to sell "Dad's Mill" but he was unwilling to do the hard work....he was born 100 yrs to late.....he figured it more worthwhile to spend the whole day hunting a rabbit or catching a couple trout to feed his family that night than sawing all day and making a wage. We didn't make alot of money but you could atleast buy groceries for a week on a days pay......if something major didn't break....


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys,I guess.LOL Wasn't ready to get up,but body said so! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin John


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin John



Hows Robin doing?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Good luck with you purchase Dan.....it's very hard to have a partner...had one at the sawmill for a three yrs...didn't end well...things got tight and he said let the bank take her.....I said NOT!! as the loans were taken out on my tax number..so I bought him out and payed him and the mill loans off...my intention had always been to sell out to him after I got my 50,000 BFT of pine sawn as it had been his fathers mill operation and he started out all whiney that his brothers were going to sell "Dad's Mill" but he was unwilling to do the hard work....he was born 100 yrs to late.....he figured it more worthwhile to spend the whole day hunting a rabbit or catching a couple trout to feed his family that night than sawing all day and making a wage. We didn't make alot of money but you could atleast buy groceries for a week on a days pay......if something major didn't break....




Did you have my partner ???
I'll figure things out as they come along whether it be on one or two legs LOL .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hows Robin doing?



Good John...just heading out to the jobsite....


----------



## roncoinc

Dang,,wanted to pay some bill''s this morning and found i left my checkbook in one of the cars i sold.
not good,,not good at all....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good John...just heading out to the jobsite....



Have a good day!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dang,,wanted to pay some bill''s this morning and found i left my checkbook in one of the cars i sold.
> not good,,not good at all....



Hope you find it! :msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Slept purtty good....no more nightmares about midgets and Canadians.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Slept purtty good....no more nightmares about midgets and Canadians.



:big_smile:


----------



## farrell

morning kids!
back to the grind today for 12 hours after a too short 3 day weekend!
gettin back into playin paintball with some of my buddies!
need to finish gettin the rest of the aspen outta the yard and do the trimmin!
kinda lookin like falls comin early! the trees are really startin to change!
YAY.................................. snow is coming!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> morning kids!
> back to the grind today for 12 hours after a too short 3 day weekend!
> gettin back into playin paintball with some of my buddies!
> need to finish gettin the rest of the aspen outta the yard and do the trimmin!
> kinda lookin like falls comin early! the trees are really startin to change!
> YAY.................................. snow is coming!



Snow! YUK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

My BIL is bringing my MIL's weed whacker over to fix. LOL Hope it don't need much? I don't like them things! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Snow! YUK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



BUT john...............you have to love snow! thats the start of firewood and huntin seasons!!!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> My BIL is bringing my MIL's weed whacker over to fix. LOL Hope it don't need much? I don't like them things! LOL



good ole weed hackers! have fun with that lil buddy!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> BUT john...............you have to love snow! thats the start of firewood and huntin seasons!!!!!!!!



When I was in good shape I liked snow.Now that I am a beat up old fart,I hate snow!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> good ole weed hackers! have fun with that lil buddy!



All done,fuel lines,primer bulb,filter and spark plug.Running good again. LOL


----------



## tbone75

NEW STIHL TS350, TS360 CYLINDER ASSEMBLY KIT, STIHL 4201 020 1200, 60-01-508 | eBay

Here you go Mark! I hope? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Wonder how Jerry is doing? Having fun I bet!


----------



## tbone75

The 268 intake block should be here today! Time to get busy on that!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Wonder how Jerry is doing? Having fun I bet!



Is it considered fun living in a sand storm in 100+ deg sun ??
surrounded by people born 50 years to late wishing they could have been a hippy in the 60's ? 

Jerry could probly find fun in anything 
dont matter what he's doing,seems he has a good time..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The 268 intake block should be here today! Time to get busy on that!



About time !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Working alittle on saws today. The 395 im fixing for a customer found a big hole in the gas tank. Was dropped out of a tree. Customer doesnt want to spend much so its jb weld time! Took some clean muffler screen, jb weld and patched it up. Its cooking in a hot hot pickup truck cab!  

Also working on this beauty.





Gonna have to order rings. Needs a spark plug boot, all new lines carb kit and rings.


----------



## dancan

I now can fire my ex business partner , now to move on to the next hurdle .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I now can fire my ex business partner , now to move on to the next hurdle .



Fire the boss !!

heard he's a SLACKER !! 

licks stamps and answers phone when he feels like it


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The 268 intake block should be here today! Time to get busy on that!



Is it gettin slugified?:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Is it gettin slugified?:msp_thumbsup:



It will be a ????? LOL Don't know who did the jug? But its finger ported! :hmm3grin2orange:
Squish is .021 
Waiting on the OL to bring the mail back! Took it to her Moms with her :bang:
Stihl not sure how the carb hooks up? Didn't see anything in the IPL? Sure looks like something is missing from the carb to the trigger? Nothing there to hook the 2 together?


----------



## tbone75

Ron you ready for some BBQ chuck? Just got another one! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Is it considered fun living in a sand storm in 100+ deg sun ??
> surrounded by people born 50 years to late wishing they could have been a hippy in the 60's ?
> 
> Jerry could probly find fun in anything
> dont matter what he's doing,seems he has a good time..



Think you hit the nail on the head there! Hippies ! LOL

And Jerry will have fun no matter what I am sure! LOL Not to sure I would like that kind of party? All the wimmin would be good! LOL


----------



## tbone75

You find that check book Ron?


----------



## tbone75

Going to try this jug anyway,but its a deep scratch.Looks like it ate something hard? LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Fire the boss !!
> 
> heard he's a SLACKER !!
> 
> licks stamps and answers phone when he feels like it



I wuz no good at stamp licken' so I bought them self adhesive ones .....Hey ! If I got an answering machine .......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I wuz no good at stamp licken' so I bought them self adhesive ones .....Hey ! If I got an answering machine .......



Sounds like you don't need you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Good luck with "YOUR" place now! No more splitting the profit!


----------



## RandyMac

Picked up the mower today. Yep, that gal is the dealer.


----------



## tbone75

The intake block will work,soon as I get long enough bolts! :bang: I guess there is plastic inserts that go in there too. :bang: Going to go check Jacks?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> It will be a ????? LOL Don't know who did the jug? But its finger ported! :hmm3grin2orange:
> Squish is .021
> Waiting on the OL to bring the mail back! Took it to her Moms with her :bang:
> Stihl not sure how the carb hooks up? Didn't see anything in the IPL? Sure looks like something is missing from the carb to the trigger? Nothing there to hook the 2 together?



There is a metal linkage that goes between the carb and the arm of the throttle


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Picked up the mower today. Yep, that gal is the dealer.



Is that a husky mower ??


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> Is that a husky mower ??



yep, the biggest one they had, Honda powered, rear wheel drive.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> There is a metal linkage that goes between the carb and the arm of the throttle



Yep! Just found that sucker! Its called a push rod.And I don't have it :bang: Going to order everything I need from Jacks.Maybe in another week I can get it running :msp_mad:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yep! Just found that sucker! Its called a push rod.And I don't have it :bang: Going to order everything I need from Jacks.Maybe in another week I can get it running :msp_mad:



I love my 268! Don't like starting it! 180psi! Think my squish was .018 without the gasket. Darn good running saw!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I love my 268! Don't like starting it! 180psi! Think my squish was .018 without the gasket. Darn good running saw!



I hope I get this one going soon? LOL Its a 266 that is going to be a 268! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I hope I get this one going soon? LOL Its a 266 that is going to be a 268! LOL



Did you check this out last time i posted it ??
you may have one that fits.

Chainsawr husqvarna 61, 266 chainsaw throttle link


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you don't need you? :hmm3grin2orange:



I'll play it stupid so I don't work myself out of a job .



tbone75 said:


> Good luck with "YOUR" place now! No more splitting the profit!



Thanks ! The profit thing may take a bit of work to get back to that point .


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> I love my 268! Don't like starting it! 180psi! Think my squish was .018 without the gasket. Darn good running saw!



Yep... my 61/268XP is 220 in 6 pulls...just checked it last week....three times!! I guess I never checked when I built it...couldn't believe it...expected around 170-180.....squish was 0.020" without the gasket..


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> yep, the biggest one they had, Honda powered, rear wheel drive.



Looks good Randy...how many horse??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep... my 61/268XP is 220 in 6 pulls...just checked it last week....three times!! I guess I never checked when I built it...couldn't believe it...expected around 170-180.....squish was 0.20" without the gasket..



Edit the squish or you will confuse folk. 

Or was it .2?


----------



## dancan

Geez ! I'm not liking the looks of this at the moment , I sure hope they both change direction and head to the North Atlantic .


[URL="http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/"]http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/[/URL]


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Did you check this out last time i posted it ??
> you may have one that fits.
> 
> Chainsawr husqvarna 61, 266 chainsaw throttle link



Nope I don't have any. Its cheaper at Jacks! LOL 3.95


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Geez ! I'm not liking the looks of this at the moment , I sure hope they both change direction and head to the North Atlantic .
> 
> 
> [URL="http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/"]http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/[/URL]



That don't look good!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Did you check this out last time i posted it ??
> you may have one that fits.
> 
> Chainsawr husqvarna 61, 266 chainsaw throttle link



Didn't see it last time????


----------



## dancan

Too early to predict but it does look like someone somewhere is going to get something from these .


----------



## AU_K2500

Well. Got some good stuff on the way. Stuff to get the farm saw and the TS running. And everybody's favorite, aa stihl 08....why am I such a gluten for punishment?


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> Looks good Randy...how many horse??



The motor is a Honda GCV160, 160cc, specs say 3.8hp, the dealer said it is equal to a 6hp Kohler.


----------



## Cantdog

Super...looks like that will take care of your new lawn!!

Hey Randy......I just read a book this last weekend, you might be interested in..the title is " Holy Old Mackinaw" by Stewart H. Holbrook. Selfdescribed as a Natural History of the American Lumberjack, written in 1938. It describes the entire "Great Cut" 300 yrs from Maine to the PNW. Mostly decribing the actual men and what they did...how they worked...lived and spent their money as told by the last few old timers around that this guy knew and met...a good read if you can find it...perhaps online..a friend lent me this copy.


----------



## tbone75

You guys are sure quiet again tonight?


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> Super...looks like that will take care of your new lawn!!
> 
> Hey Randy......I just read a book this last weekend, you might be interested in..the title is " Holy Old Mackinaw" by Stewart H. Holbrook. Selfdescribed as a Natural History of the American Lumberjack, written in 1938. It describes the entire "Great Cut" 300 yrs from Maine to the PNW. Mostly decribing the actual men and what they did...how they worked...lived and spent their money as told by the last few old timers around that this guy knew and met...a good read if you can find it...perhaps online..a friend lent me this copy.



I have read that, it was a long time ago, maybe I'll hunt up a copy.


----------



## tbone75

I didn't get much done again today.A little one the 266 and that whacker. Hope tomorrow I can get a little more done? LOL

You guys are boring tonight! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> I have read that, it was a long time ago, maybe I'll hunt up a copy.




I didn't know but you might have.....they sure let a lot of light into the swamp!!!!! Pretty quick read but lots of tales you would never hear elswhere.....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I didn't get much done again today.A little one the 266 and that whacker. Hope tomorrow I can get a little more done? LOL
> 
> You guys are boring tonight! LOL



John...on that throttle linkage.......I lost mine when I was building the 61/268XP so I simply bent one up out of a piece of 12-2 ground wire.....I thought it might bend but it didn't...used it for a half dozen tanks until spike60 sent me a half dozen....anyway it'll get ya by until you get the real deal.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John...on that throttle linkage.......I lost mine when I was building the 61/268XP so I simply bent one up out of a piece of 12-2 ground wire.....I thought it might bend but it didn't...used it for a half dozen tanks until spike60 sent me a half dozen....anyway it'll get ya by until you get the real deal.



No big deal for now,I need a couple other parts to get it going.I will get it all at once! 
Can't wait to try this sucker out!


----------



## AU_K2500

You fellas ain't chatting much.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You fellas ain't chatting much.



Not much to say I guess?

May as well go to bed. LOL


----------



## dancan

Bed time is over ZZZSlackerz !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ahhhhh Go back to lamp sticking!! 










Morning Dan.....


----------



## dancan

Morning , I think were getting the rain you had the other day .
I was looking at the forge plans , I'll build it when I'm on 2 feet , I just need to find the insulation .


----------



## Stihl 041S

The book lists the different kinds. 

We poured the insulation on the hex forge.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Morning , I think were getting the rain you had the other day .
> I was looking at the forge plans , I'll build it when I'm on 2 feet , I just need to find the insulation .



Yeah...it's raining like a cow pizzin on a flat rock here........Shop Day!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

We still got some rain. Thunder storms forecast for today.


----------



## dancan

Hurdle 2 today , hopefully I can ditch the crutches but I'm ready for another 30 days .


----------



## roncoinc

Raining out there like a chipmunk pizzing on a flat rock.......... 
damp and chilly,,got the little lectric heater under desk going..

Had somebody pick up a saw last eve,,, air filter was so dirty it didnt like running..
Sold a Mac 610 engine,i get to keep all the excess parts,he's doing a motor transplant.
A friend brought in an EEko 702 from a yardsale,no spark,Acres sez points,IPL sez no points ??

Idgit that bot my junk cars i left my checkbook in wont call back,,,,,looks like trip to bank and start over...got bills to pay and no checks 
course,,thats my own durn fault !

Dan,,hows it feel to you ?? think it's all healed up ?


----------



## dancan

Feels pretty good but it is not related to how it feels , Xrays tell the tale of bone growth and that's what counts .


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Looks like another day at the salt mines. Taking the piston from the TS into work with me, one of the guys said the picture i showed him was "doctored" and theres no way a piston can crack and come apart like that.....Yeah, Ok! lol


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Raining out there like a chipmunk pizzing on a flat rock..........
> damp and chilly,,got the little lectric heater under desk going..
> 
> Had somebody pick up a saw last eve,,, air filter was so dirty it didnt like running..
> Sold a Mac 610 engine,i get to keep all the excess parts,he's doing a motor transplant.
> A friend brought in an EEko 702 from a yardsale,no spark,Acres sez points,IPL sez no points ??
> 
> Idgit that bot my junk cars i left my checkbook in wont call back,,,,,looks like trip to bank and start over...got bills to pay and no checks
> course,,thats my own durn fault !
> 
> Dan,,hows it feel to you ?? think it's all healed up ?



You must have got the "Cow" rain earlier!!!!!LOL!!!

You really have to watch Acres...not all info is correct....he infers the 49SP has electronic ign and non adjustable timing...t'ain't so.....points/condensor with adjustable timing plate...'course you adjust it to full advance so it could be nonadjustable but it isn't....


Sucks about your check book....sucks even more that the buyer isn't returning your calls...pretty rude knowing what a hassle that is for you.......even though it is your fault...how much effort is a phone call??

Call him up and tell him you forgot to give him the NOS Blaupnkt tuner you have for the car!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Feels pretty good but it is not related to how it feels , Xrays tell the tale of bone growth and that's what counts .



I was asking YOUR thoughts about it,,to be compared later to what the xray's and experts say..
Some people have a pretty good 'feel' for thier body and the condition it is in..knowing where you stand on that can help a lot when physical attributes change.

Hope it all works out for the best !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You must have got the "Cow" rain earlier!!!!!LOL!!!
> 
> You really have to watch Acres...not all info is correct....he infers the 49SP has electronic ign and non adjustable timing...t'ain't so.....points/condensor with adjustable timing plate...'course you adjust it to full advance so it could be nonadjustable but it isn't....
> 
> 
> Sucks about your check book....sucks even more that the buyer isn't returning your calls...pretty rude knowing what a hassle that is for you.......even though it is your fault...how much effort is a phone call??
> 
> Call him up and tell him you forgot to give him the NOS Blaupnkt tuner you have for the car!!



He has not answered the last six times i called..
voice mailbox is full too.


----------



## tbone75

No rain at the moment here,but has been off and on all night. Good chance of more today.


----------



## farrell

mornin kids!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> mornin kids!



Hi Adam,hows it going?


----------



## tbone75

I am having a super slow start today! Dang weather sucks!!
Been hearing a lot of coyotes the last week! Neighbor says he seen a couple the other day running his fence line. I need to get a a couple loads worked up for the 25-06! LOL Trouble is I can't see the dang things very well through the woods.


----------



## tbone75

The OL give me orders to get the hot tub fixed! LOL She wants it ready for winter! LOL The heating element is bad I think? Have no idea what I will be into with that? Don't like there is much to it? Just getting the right one for it I would guess? Only time I like to get in it is winter. Kind of fun sitting in there with snow falling on ya. LOL
Guess I like working on saws more than hot tubs. LOL
I really need to take a break from the saws and get a lot of other things done around here! Winter is getting to close!


----------



## sefh3

Afternoon all,
It's been a busy past few days. The kids started yesterday for thier first day of school. They are both exited. 

Then my car took a crap on the way into work. 3 hours later, the tow truck driver shows up. So much for paying the AAA money to have them leave me for 3 hours on the road side. Then close to $400 to fix it. Alternator went out. Oh what fun that was.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> The OL give me orders to get the hot tub fixed! LOL She wants it ready for winter! LOL The heating element is bad I think? Have no idea what I will be into with that? Don't like there is much to it? Just getting the right one for it I would guess? Only time I like to get in it is winter. Kind of fun sitting in there with snow falling on ya. LOL
> Guess I like working on saws more than hot tubs. LOL
> I really need to take a break from the saws and get a lot of other things done around here! Winter is getting to close!



THe last one I fixed wasn't too bad. You just need to make sure you install the correct element.


----------



## dancan

Well , almost .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , almost .



Well,what is almost?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> THe last one I fixed wasn't too bad. You just need to make sure you install the correct element.



Glad to hear that! LOL


----------



## dancan

I still have crutches for another week but I'm aloud 25% of my weight , 50% next week etc , cane after 50% :smile2:

So to me it's a great almost , light at the end of the tunnel .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I still have crutches for another week but I'm aloud 25% of my weight , 50% next week etc , cane after 50% :smile2:
> 
> So to me it's a great almost , light at the end of the tunnel .



Least its getting better! Just don't over do it! You will be down for the winter too!


----------



## dancan

I have ZERO intention to be on crutches this winter so there will be no over doing it , besides you guys would never let me live it down :tongue2:


----------



## tbone75

Very crappy day so far,haven't been able to do chit! The sun is even shining now! All I have done is sit here and slobber on flea bay! LOL
Didn't buy nuttin! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I have ZERO intention to be on crutches this winter so there will be no over doing it , besides you guys would never let me live it down :tongue2:



You got that right!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> I still have crutches for another week but I'm aloud 25% of my weight , 50% next week etc , cane after 50% :smile2:
> 
> So to me it's a great almost , light at the end of the tunnel .



keep listening to those docs. Some of them do know what they are talking about. Some that is.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Very crappy day so far,haven't been able to do chit! The sun is even shining now! All I have done is sit here and slobber on flea bay! LOL
> Didn't buy nuttin! :msp_ohmy:



That's hard for me to believe.... you didn't buy nuttin???


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> That's hard for me to believe.... you didn't buy nuttin???



Not " YET " :hmm3grin2orange:

Give me 30 mins. ??? LOL


----------



## tbone75

OK I bought some chain,nothing else? LOL
Didn't see any saws I needed? :msp_unsure:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> OK I bought some chain,nothing else? LOL
> Didn't see any saws I needed? :msp_unsure:



Ummm , like you needed all them unopened boxes you got and all them complete saws and all them project saws and ............ ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ummm , like you needed all them unopened boxes you got and all them complete saws and all them project saws and ............ ??



Dan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I always need more!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:

Oops! " WANT " more!!!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You must be thinking of Jerry? I don't have any unopened boxes!! Jerry is the one with a huge pile of unopened boxes! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I still have crutches for another week but I'm aloud 25% of my weight , 50% next week etc , cane after 50% :smile2:
> 
> So to me it's a great almost , light at the end of the tunnel .



So,,did what your body told you come close to what THEY told you ??
that will be a deciding factor in how much you trust yourself to progress without over doing it..
My Ol's son broke his ankle THREE years ago,,he took it TO easy,,still messed up today..
from his situation we find that not ENOUGH use and to much SLACKNESS can be worse.
using it is therapy,,as long as you dont re-injure it !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I have ZERO intention to be on crutches this winter so there will be no over doing it , besides you guys would never let me live it down :tongue2:



WE dont let you live it down NOW !! LOL !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Dan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I always need more!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Oops! " WANT " more!!!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:




No.....you need it. It's an addiction. No problem.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> No.....you need it. It's an addiction. No problem.



OK ! I feel much better now! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> So,,did what your body told you come close to what THEY told you ??
> that will be a deciding factor in how much you trust yourself to progress without over doing it..
> My Ol's son broke his ankle THREE years ago,,he took it TO easy,,still messed up today..
> from his situation we find that not ENOUGH use and to much SLACKNESS can be worse.
> using it is therapy,,as long as you dont re-injure it !!



Don't worry , I've got most of the range of motion back in it already and now I can start to strengthen the muscles , I won't over do it but I won't under do it either , I've got too many things to do yet and won't be held back by gimpatism LOL
I just checked my notes , the cane comes after the second week of 50% so I have 2 weeks left of crutches , I've got to go trade these in again , the grips are falling apart .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't worry , I've got most of the range of motion back in it already and now I can start to strengthen the muscles , I won't over do it but I won't under do it either , I've got too many things to do yet and won't be held back by gimpatism LOL
> I just checked my notes , the cane comes after the second week of 50% so I have 2 weeks left of crutches , I've got to go trade these in again , the grips are falling apart .



Sure hope you get back to normal!
Your to dang MEEN this way! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Do i stink that bad???


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Do i stink that bad???



Yep! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Yep! :hmm3grin2orange:



Let me take a shower!!
Oh yea, pics or it didnt happen right??? :0


----------



## dancan

Not jumping on that bandwagon ......
Quick , John post a saw pic , Oh wait , dailup :tongue2:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ok here we go......

























Suprise!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ok here we go......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suprise!



So that is what Dan looks like! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> So that is what Dan looks like! :hmm3grin2orange:



Nope , not at all .
I look like this guy LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> So that is what Dan looks like! :hmm3grin2orange:



Haha! Hmm where is his crutch?


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Haha! Hmm where is his crutch?



Opps , I just set them right there ......


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Opps , I just set them right there ......



Them dang crutches get annoying!! I was one a set for about a month an a half. I couldnt of stood to much more!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> So that is what Dan looks like! :hmm3grin2orange:



THATS what i was going to say ! but you beat me to it !
looks meen enuf anyway


----------



## dancan

Lookin' at the latest ads , the HuuseQvomedians are at it again tryin' to sell a 44 with a case for 250$$ 

I did find this old J'Red for sale .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Lookin' at the latest ads , the HuuseQvomedians are at it again tryin' to sell a 44 with a case for 250$$
> 
> I did find this old J'Red for sale .



Not a bad looking old 52...good rugged saws..closed port version of the 49sp.......ooooor actually the 49sp is a cheapened open version of the 52........did he say it was made of Stihl?????? ZZZat what he said???


----------



## dancan

It should be worth more $$ because it's a Stihl saw .


----------



## Cantdog

OK...so Im working at the shop today......put a bunch of panels in glue and was waiting to take them out of clamps.....sat down in the office and opened my newest Wooden Boat mag.....reading along and I come to this article.... the Wind Wagon "Astrakan"....seems it was built by six Swedes and they shipped it over here in a 40 shipping container and are/have sailed it across the Black Rock Desert to the Burning Man Festival!!!! I bet Jerry would like to go for a ride....but get on with a half dozen Swedes??? I have my doubts...LOL!!!! Anyway check this out.....I just Googled it........sorry john.......

Windwagon in Black Rock Desert - YouTube


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You guys are very quiet again tonight? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK...so Im working at the shop today......put a bunch of panels in glue and was waiting to take them out of clamps.....sat down in the office and opened my newest Wooden Boat mag.....reading along and I come to this article.... the Wind Wagon "Astrakan"....seems it was built by six Swedes and they shipped it over here in a 40 shipping container and are/have sailed it across the Black Rock Desert to the Burning Man Festival!!!! I bet Jerry would like to go for a ride....but get on with a half dozen Swedes??? I have my doubts...LOL!!!! Anyway check this out.....I just Googled it........sorry john.......
> 
> Windwagon in Black Rock Desert - YouTube
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Sure sounds interesting!


----------



## tbone75

You guys are boring again tonight?
Guess I will go slobber on flea bay again. :msp_mellow:


----------



## jimdad07

Hi guys. I think I have to dig my phone service up coming to the house, I am starting to lose internet every time it rains heavy. Anyhow, how is everybody tonight?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You guys are boring again tonight?
> Guess I will go slobber on flea bay again. :msp_mellow:



Hey John. 

Find out Friday if I'm can go back to work. 

What subject do you want inane drivel on John ?


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> OK...so Im working at the shop today......put a bunch of panels in glue and was waiting to take them out of clamps.....sat down in the office and opened my newest Wooden Boat mag.....reading along and I come to this article.... the Wind Wagon "Astrakan"....seems it was built by six Swedes and they shipped it over here in a 40 shipping container and are/have sailed it across the Black Rock Desert to the Burning Man Festival!!!! I bet Jerry would like to go for a ride....but get on with a half dozen Swedes??? I have my doubts...LOL!!!! Anyway check this out.....I just Googled it........sorry john.......
> 
> Windwagon in Black Rock Desert - YouTube
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



That is pretty darn cool, I expected to see more coolers full of booze on that one. Amazing what people build.


----------



## tbone75

Bout time someone showed up! I was getting bored on flea bay! :msp_confused:


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> That is pretty darn cool, I expected to see more coolers full of booze on that one. Amazing what people build.



Maybe they are going for beer. Seems to move right along.


----------



## jimdad07

Can't remember if I gave you guys any pics of what I did with the Gravely and the rotary plow the other day. No lie this was only one pass and the whole shootin match took less than 45 minutes to break up this much virgin ground (not talking about you Jacob). This is clay soil that was like concrete because it has been so dry. If you look in the background you can see the new shop too.


----------



## tbone75

I don't seem to have much going on in my brain tonight? LOL When you don't do anything for a couple days,you don't have much to talk about? LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Can't remember if I gave you guys any pics of what I did with the Gravely and the rotary plow the other day. No lie this was only one pass and the whole shootin match took less than 45 minutes to break up this much virgin ground (not talking about you Jacob). This is clay soil that was like concrete because it has been so dry. If you look in the background you can see the new shop too.



That thing works great!
How about them shop pix? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

I need to stay off ebay....

Never heard back from the guy about the TS cutting arm. 

Its real easy to convience my self that i NEED a bunch of CHIT!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> That thing works great!
> How about them shop pix? :msp_sneaky:



Still setting up John, I can't give any more until it is all setup and purty. I am close, the wood stove still has to go in and I need some more tools mounted to the walls. I have my drill press setup, the mortice press, the band saw, the table saw and the joiner are all setup and ready to go. Right now when I get time to work in there I am sorting through buckets of junk from the old shop. Still have to get power to the building but I am waiting to scrounge enough 2" pvc conduit to bury the power line from my meter pedestal. Putting a 100amp entrance to the building so I have enough to handle the stick welder I picked up this summer.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I need to stay off ebay....
> 
> Never heard back from the guy about the TS cutting arm.
> 
> Its real easy to convience my self that i NEED a bunch of CHIT!!!!



Yep! Got to be careful on there! LOL
If you don't hear back take it to the next step.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Still setting up John, I can't give any more until it is all setup and purty. I am close, the wood stove still has to go in and I need some more tools mounted to the walls. I have my drill press setup, the mortice press, the band saw, the table saw and the joiner are all setup and ready to go. Right now when I get time to work in there I am sorting through buckets of junk from the old shop. Still have to get power to the building but I am waiting to scrounge enough 2" pvc conduit to bury the power line from my meter pedestal. Putting a 100amp entrance to the building so I have enough to handle the stick welder I picked up this summer.



:msp_sneaky: :msp_razz:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> :msp_sneaky: :msp_razz:



Good things take time. I can't show you guys a mess, it wouldn't be right. You wouldn't want that would you John?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good things take time. I can't show you guys a mess, it wouldn't be right. You wouldn't want that would you John?



I guess...............wimp! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

so are stihl 08's really as bad as people say? 50cc seems high for a top handle.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I guess...............wimp! :hmm3grin2orange:



You are right, I am even trying to scrounge foam board for insulation. I think the other Jim and Robin are right, sometimes I get a little stubborn about things and there is still enough kid in me to argue about it from time to time.


----------



## tbone75

I may tear into the hot tub tomorrow? Don't think it will rain? Got to get the OL off my rear! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> so are stihl 08's really as bad as people say? 50cc seems high for a top handle.



I've never run one, I didn't know they made a top handle with that kind of a$$. I don't think I would want to have one with that much power. Could be a pretty dangerous tool if you're not careful.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> so are stihl 08's really as bad as people say? 50cc seems high for a top handle.



Don't know anything about them? Maybe someone here does?


----------



## AU_K2500

I knid of like them...theyre very similar to this TS i have. just neat looking saws. and ever since I got rid of my last stihl....ive been looking for another one.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I knid of like them...theyre very similar to this TS i have. just neat looking saws. and ever since I got rid of my last stihl....ive been looking for another one.



It has a good home!


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> I knid of like them...theyre very similar to this TS i have. just neat looking saws. and ever since I got rid of my last stihl....ive been looking for another one.



Time for you to start looking for an 044 or bigger. You may have some hedges to trim someday, might as well be able to put a bar on it big enough to trim them from a lawn chair.:cool2:


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> Time for you to start looking for an 044 or bigger. You may have some hedges to trim someday, might as well be able to put a bar on it big enough to trim them from a lawn chair.:cool2:



044...066...088....090. Im an equal opportunity saw owner.

Thought I had a lead on a husky 2101 to go with the 480CD


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> 044...066...088....090. Im an equal opportunity saw owner.
> 
> Thought I had a lead on a husky 2101 to go with the 480CD



Big saw! Big fun!


----------



## jimdad07

Good Mark, I would go past all that sissy under 100cc stuff and aim for an 088 or bigger.

On that note it is time for me to head for bed. You guys have a good night.


----------



## AU_K2500

night Jim.


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jim


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jim. Get caught up on your reading?


----------



## AU_K2500

hey rob


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Mark. 

Big saw shoppin'??

What time frame? You gonna buy or build?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Mark.
> 
> Big saw shoppin'??
> 
> What time frame? You gonna buy or build?



time frame...well thats directly related to budget. sooo...long as it takes

would like to build.


----------



## tbone75

Hows the back doing Rob?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hows the back doing Rob?



A sprain not a strain. And ligaments take a while. 

Had the electric dials up to 24 then to 36 for a while. Gonna get bact to the gym to get it back in shape.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> time frame...well thats directly related to budget. sooo...long as it takes
> 
> would like to build.



Big saws take big bucks.But take your time gathering parts,wouldn't be to hard to do.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> A sprain not a strain. And ligaments take a while.
> 
> Had the electric dials up to 24 then to 36 for a while. Gonna get bact to the gym to get it back in shape.



You will good in no time! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey mark;

What size you want? Big Bore kit okay?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey mark;
> 
> What size you want? Big Bore kit okay?



80+ lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You will good in no time! :msp_thumbsup:



The trouble is the job. Chuck jaws are 25+ pounds each and lean over a chip pan to put them on. Bending over ain't too good yet. Just a young mans game. Lots of body English.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey mark;
> 
> What size you want? Big Bore kit okay?



Sounds good!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> 80+ lol



I'll keep my eye out. 

Any brand?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The trouble is the job. Chuck jaws are 25+ pounds each and lean over a chip pan to put them on. Bending over ain't too good yet. Just a young mans game. Lots of body English.



Ever think about doing a different job there? That don't sound good at all!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

What do you think John?

Mark wants an 066 to play with. Or an 088 to work him. 

I just remembered an 088 carcas with a trashed crank. 

Parts are easier than 084.......

You there mark?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ever think about doing a different job there? That don't sound good at all!!



With the weekend shift.....no other option. 

All big stuff. Crane over every machine.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> What do you think John?
> 
> Mark wants an 066 to play with. Or an 088 to work him.
> 
> I just remembered an 088 carcas with a trashed crank.
> 
> Parts are easier than 084.......
> 
> You there mark?



An 088!?!?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> What do you think John?
> 
> Mark wants an 066 to play with. Or an 088 to work him.
> 
> I just remembered an 088 carcas with a trashed crank.
> 
> Parts are easier than 084.......
> 
> You there mark?



He would like that! He is big enough to handle that size with no problem! LOL
But he aint got no trees!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> With the weekend shift.....no other option.
> 
> All big stuff. Crane over every machine.



That sucks! You best be careful or you will end up in my shape!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Believe it or not I remembered the 088 while typing that. 

No big trees?? I got a deal on 17" big mount Stihl bars.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> An 088!?!?



That could take a little time to find enough parts? But sure worth the effort!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Believe it or not I remembered the 088 while typing that.
> 
> No big trees?? I got a deal on 17" big mount Stihl bars.



If I had an 088...I could find trees


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That sucks! You best be careful or you will end up in my shape!



Yeah. Things can get real wrong real quick. And sometimes I ain't too swift. 

The overhead 25 ton takes a bit of grace. But you NEVER try to use bony English with big loads. You ain't gonna correct them.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Believe it or not I remembered the 088 while typing that.
> 
> No big trees?? I got a deal on 17" big mount Stihl bars.



Nope! ..................NO trees!  They don't grow trees in texass. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Things can get real wrong real quick. And sometimes I ain't too swift.
> 
> The overhead 25 ton takes a bit of grace.



25 ton :msp_razz: I ran 40 ton overheads. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I ran cab cranes and remote both. The cab was way way better control!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> If I had an 088...I could find trees



May take a while. But at least you can get parts. Just finished most of a pair of 084s. 

A muffler for an084 can get pricey.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 25 ton :msp_razz: I ran 40 ton overheads. :hmm3grin2orange:



Mainly for assembly. Fine work. Some guys are dam graceful. 

Ours is a smaller test stand now. Got rid of the jet engine. 

Test stand in Alabama had a 200 ton JIB!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> May take a while. But at least you can get parts. Just finished most of a pair of 084s.
> 
> A muffler for an084 can get pricey.



Yes! You can buy another whole saw for the price of one muffler! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Where's mark. I thought he wanted abuse.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yes! You can buy another whole saw for the price of one muffler! LOL



$200-$300 for the last NOS on eBay.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Mainly for assembly. Fine work. Some guys are dam graceful.
> 
> Ours is a smaller test stand now. Got rid of the jet engine.
> 
> Test stand in Alabama had a 200 ton JIB!!!!!



That is a BIG one! LOL
Only job I ever had I could work up a sweat sitting on my arse! A little stressful at times!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> $200-$300 for the last NOS on eBay.



Ouch! Maybe he would be better off with a big old Mac? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That is a BIG one! LOL
> Only job I ever had I could work up a sweat sitting on my arse! A little stressful at times!



Yeah. No way to learn but to run the dam thing under load. 

If you ain't on center when the lift starts, free swinging load with no conscience!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ouch! Maybe he would be better off with a big old Mac? LOL



That was for an 084. That is why he should go with the 088/880.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. No way to learn but to run the dam thing under load.
> 
> If you ain't on center when the lift starts, free swinging load with no conscience!



Yes! Been a lot of people hurt or worse because of that! 
Learning to run one and get good at it takes some time at the wheel! They trained us 6 weeks before we were out on our own.Then it stihl takes about a year to get good at it.


----------



## AU_K2500

I'm here. I can take the abuse


----------



## Stihl 041S

Where's mark?? I guess you can spell slacker with an "m".......


----------



## AU_K2500

I'm right here.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hi mark!!!!!!!

Course an 066 is half the price or less. BB kits available too. 

An 084/088/880 piston is about $140 new. 

Have a BB kit for an 066 for that.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Sorry mark. 9 people can post by the time I type a post. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Hi mark!!!!!!!
> 
> Course an 066 is half the price or less. BB kits available too.
> 
> An 084/088/880 piston is about $140 new.
> 
> Have a BB kit for an 066 for that.....



My buddy's got an 066....gotta show him up!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> My buddy's got an 066....gotta show him up!



One of these days you will get into porting! Then you can whip him good! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> My buddy's got an 066....gotta show him up!



WELL THEN!!!!!! 

I love the sound of "dueling banjos" !!!!!!

You will port it???


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> WELL THEN!!!!!!
> 
> I love the sound of "dueling banjos" !!!!!!
> 
> You will port it???



I'm up for anything....about that 088 you have?


----------



## tbone75

Rob I think you got him now! :hmm3grin2orange: He won't be able to sleep tonight! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> I'm up for anything....about that 088 you have?



Just a set of cases. Crank is broke. Just bought it for clutch and oil pump parts. 

Your buddy's 066 ported?? If not. Go ported 066.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rob I think you got him now! :hmm3grin2orange: He won't be able to sleep tonight! :hmm3grin2orange:



Just part of the new abuse.


----------



## tbone75

I have this 064 Jerry did up for me! Hard to believe how much power it has! 066 ported top end and all fine tuned by Jerry! :big_smile:


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Just a set of cases. Crank is broke. Just bought it for clutch and oil pump parts.
> 
> Your buddy's 066 ported?? If not. Go ported 066.



Nope...all stock bought it brand new.....won't even let me do a MM...


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I have this 064 Jerry did up for me! Hard to believe how much power it has! 066 ported top end and all fine tuned by Jerry! :big_smile:



I got an 064 waiting for an early 066 top end. 

They make quite the saw!


----------



## AU_K2500

Sounds like I need to join the club!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Nope...all stock bought it brand new.....won't even let me do a MM...



Ripe for the picking!!!!

An 066 will look the same. He won't know what hit him. 

You will be revered as a GOD!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Rob you keep beating on Mark! LOL I got to lay this PITA body down.
Sure hope its better tomorrow? I got way to many things to do!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I got an 064 waiting for an early 066 top end.
> 
> They make quite the saw!



That is what Jerry put on it! LOL A little tough to pull the rope! LOL But I manage!


----------



## AU_K2500

Night John. I may have to head that way....I might have to start tracking down some 066 parts...


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Sounds like I need to join the club!



I'll keep an eye out. 

You mind crackin' cases??

There are several threads on the 064/066 build. 

Look for an early non decom top end. 

I AM!!!!!!!!


You look west of the Mississippi, I'll look east. 

Or W H A T E V E R !!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rob you keep beating on Mark! LOL I got to lay this PITA body down.
> Sure hope its better tomorrow? I got way to many things to do!! LOL



Take care Ol Buddy. 

Night.


----------



## AU_K2500

My eyes are pealed




Stihl 041S said:


> I'll keep an eye out.
> 
> You mind crackin' cases??
> 
> There are several threads on the 064/066 build.
> 
> Look for an early non decom top end.
> 
> I AM!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> You look west of the Mississippi, I'll look east.
> 
> Or W H A T E V E R !!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Night John. I may have to head that way....I might have to start tracking down some 066 parts...



You run an 066. An 084 runs you. 

And an 064 just weighs a little more than an 046!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> You run an 066. An 084 runs you.
> 
> And an 064 just weighs a little more than an 046!!!



Sounds like an 066 is the way to go


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Sounds like an 066 is the way to go



Maybe 10 times as many 066s sold. Maybe 20 times.


----------



## dancan

Well , the Spammers are up early Spammin ' but it looks like the usual ZZZSlackerz are just Slackin' .


----------



## RandyMac

hairyartical


----------



## dancan

hairyartipical


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> The trouble is the job. Chuck jaws are 25+ pounds each and lean over a chip pan to put them on. Bending over ain't too good yet. Just a young mans game. Lots of body English.



If you can wait a couple of weeks I can send you a pair of crutches to prop yourself up on .


----------



## RandyMac

hairynipple


----------



## dancan

I knew a girl .....


----------



## RandyMac

how'd ya get yer teeth cleared?


----------



## dancan

Yar ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> how'd ya get yer teeth cleared?



Same as always............I expect.......


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## AU_K2500

Morning slackers.....first cup of coffee almost gone.


----------



## roncoinc

Is it morning already ??

Got a call last nite,stihl POS i sold a couple weeks ago with no time on it went doo-doo in the bed 
That and along with a bunch other saws i gotta get to.....soon......dont leave me time for my own..


----------



## Pearl4611

Me either. I keep hitting new posts....and there isnt many.


----------



## roncoinc

HA !! i finally got the first red bullet in !


----------



## RandyMac

Pearl4611 said:


> Me either. I keep hitting new posts....and there isnt many.



hairyartical


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> hairyartical



Husky lover !! LOL


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> Husky lover !! LOL



Yeah, I own one, it cuts grass well enough.


----------



## tbone75

Super slacker checking in. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Super slacker checking in. LOL



Yup,,show up just as i'm leaving for my weekly session..

clean up that 268 jug yet ?? 
smooth it out,make sure rings dont catch ?
check ring end gap ?
check squish ??
lots to do befor other part get in !!
plenty time for hot tub..
how you know it's heating element ?
check resistance ?
power TO it ??
i learned a lot here.

hot tub spa message board forum


----------



## roncoinc

Handy Dandy Hot Tub Heater Guide


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,show up just as i'm leaving for my weekly session..
> 
> clean up that 268 jug yet ??
> smooth it out,make sure rings dont catch ?
> check ring end gap ?
> check squish ??
> lots to do befor other part get in !!
> plenty time for hot tub..
> how you know it's heating element ?
> check resistance ?
> power TO it ??
> i learned a lot here.
> 
> hot tub spa message board forum



It trips the breaker when I turn it on? Unpluged everything else first?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,show up just as i'm leaving for my weekly session..
> 
> clean up that 268 jug yet ??
> smooth it out,make sure rings dont catch ?
> check ring end gap ?
> check squish ??
> lots to do befor other part get in !!
> plenty time for hot tub..
> how you know it's heating element ?
> check resistance ?
> power TO it ??
> i learned a lot here.
> 
> hot tub spa message board forum



Squish is .021,jug is fine shape! Oops ring gap  LOL Least I did everything else! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Handy Dandy Hot Tub Heater Guide



Great info in there Ron! Thanks !!  I can bet this one is just corroded from not using the right stuff in it.I got it used,and they never did use the right stuff in it.Already replaced the motor and pump when I got it.


----------



## dancan

Hot tub = Bulk Huskey parts washer , throw um in and walk away .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hot tub = Bulk Huskey parts washer , throw um in and walk away .



I have 3 times as many Stihl parts as Husky parts! But there all little turds. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Not a good day so far again? Very long nite too! No rain today either? Should be good to go again! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

Going to meet a guy I bought some chain from on flea bay about some left over odds and ends from a saw shop! More like a hobby shop I guess? He is getting rid of some stuff for a friends widow.Have no idea what all he has yet? Lives near Columbus so meeting him half way in the next couple days.Said hes a retired cop. LOL Sure hope he has some good stuff?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hot tub = Bulk Huskey parts washer , throw um in and walk away .


and when you get back the hot tub is full of Hawt Husky Swedish ladys...cool.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Still no wifi....but I think I found a thin spot in the metal roof.....how y'all doing this morning?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Still no wifi....but I think I found a thin spot in the metal roof.....how y'all doing this morning?



Keep searching! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> and when you get back the hot tub is full of Hawt Husky Swedish ladys...cool.....



Nice idea! But................don't think I would live to tell about it! :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Still no wifi....but I think I found a thin spot in the metal roof.....how y'all doing this morning?



Pretty good Mark just checkin in on lunch break....spent the morning tearing out two windows and the entire corner of a two story house......completely rotten...pull it apart with your fingers. I built the custom kitchen for the guy 22 yrs ago...told him then that the house was a POS...built poorly by homeowner idiots from reading mother earth news......said should be torn down and a real one built instead.....Tearing it down now one corner at a time......kitchen is stihl doing good...house??...not so well...Oh well...it's only wood..that's what I tell them when they squeal....I don't like this type of work...but it's work and can't be turned away in this economy.....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Nice idea! But................don't think I would live to tell about it! :msp_scared:




But if she thought that's how it worked she probably wouldn't be on you so hard to get fixed!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Pretty good Mark just checkin in on lunch break....spent the morning tearing out two windows and the entire corner of a two story house......completely rotten...pull it apart with your fingers. I built the custom kitchen for the guy 22 yrs ago...told him then that the house was a POS...built poorly by homeowner idiots from reading mother earth news......said should be torn down and a real one built instead.....Tearing it down now one corner at a time......kitchen is stihl doing good...house??...not so well...Oh well...it's only wood..that's what I tell them when they squeal....I don't like this type of work...but it's work and can't be turned away in this economy.....



That stuff is no fun at all! The more you tear out,the more crap you find!


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Pretty good Mark just checkin in on lunch break....spent the morning tearing out two windows and the entire corner of a two story house......completely rotten...pull it apart with your fingers. I built the custom kitchen for the guy 22 yrs ago...told him then that the house was a POS...built poorly by homeowner idiots from reading mother earth news......said should be torn down and a real one built instead.....Tearing it down now one corner at a time......kitchen is stihl doing good...house??...not so well...Oh well...it's only wood..that's what I tell them when they squeal....I don't like this type of work...but it's work and can't be turned away in this economy.....



My dad and I went to replace a bathroom window on a western wall on their old house. Sill was rotten and casing was starting to go. We pulled the trim and. A couple pieces of siding....the whole wall was rotten from a large holly tree in the corner not letting any sun through and just always staying damp. Tree is gone and we rebuilt the wall....THEN we could put in our new window!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> But if she thought that's how it worked she probably wouldn't be on you so hard to get fixed!!!!LOL!!!



If it worked like that,I wouldn't have it? LOL And I wouldn't have to keep fixing it!


----------



## tbone75

CAD struck again! LOL Got another 064 crankcase.LOL Guess that makes 4 now? Guess I will be looking for more 064 parts? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey john. Did the jred show up yet?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey john. Did the jred show up yet?



Nothing yet?


----------



## tbone75

Morning Rob!!


You got Mark going bad!! :hmm3grin2orange: 066 or bust now!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Nothing yet?



Should be there soon. They said tuesday? I dont know maybe they ment next tuesday? I did send it on a labor day weekend! :bang: lol


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Should be there soon. They said tuesday? I dont know maybe they ment next tuesday? I did send it on a labor day weekend! :bang: lol



That would have slowed it down some. It will get here! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning Rob!!
> 
> 
> You got Mark going bad!! :hmm3grin2orange: 066 or bust now!



Yeah. A ported 066 would keep him happy for a while. 

Morning John. 

Morning all.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. A ported 066 would keep him happy for a while.
> 
> Morning John.
> 
> Morning all.



Only till it was almost done. LOL Then its NEXT! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Only till it was almost done. LOL Then its NEXT! LOL



As with beers and ...... Well ........most good things in life. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Power went off here for 30 secs. Taking for ever to get this puter back to where it was! Can't get into my HM acct.
Happy pills are starting to work,a little.
Got 2 more whackers to go fix. :bang: LOL
It is suppose to rain today! No dang wonder I can't move! Last time I checked it wasn't?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl waiting to hear back from the guy with the saw stuff? Said he would send me some pics.
I bought 90' of chain from him. LOL CHEAP !!
Hope he has everything else to go with it?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. A ported 066 would keep him happy for a while.
> 
> Morning John.
> 
> Morning all.



Morning!!

A ported 064 or 046 would keep him more happy!  
Speaking of 066's i gotta get mine fixed, im awaiting a coil for it, plus some money for that 385 i sold? 
Working on that 395 alittle while i get my breaks. Jb welded the hole in the tank, seems to hold real nice!  giving it a nice muffler mod, and thinking about dropping the base gasket? Havent decided yet.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Morning!!
> 
> A ported 064 or 046 would keep him more happy!
> Speaking of 066's i gotta get mine fixed, im awaiting a coil for it, plus some money for that 385 i sold?
> Working on that 395 alittle while i get my breaks. Jb welded the hole in the tank, seems to hold real nice!  giving it a nice muffler mod, and thinking about dropping the base gasket? Havent decided yet.



I wouldn't do much to it if you don't get to keep it?


----------



## tbone75

UPS just brought my 25-06 brass,bullets and dies! Now the fun begins! LOL Stihl want a better scope LOL 2x7 just aint enough for me.Plenty good for hunting,but I am half blind too! LOL Got my eye on a 12x Leopold ! LOL Hope it don't get over my budget?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I wouldn't do much to it if you don't get to keep it?



The owner (owns a tree service) said he wanted it hopped up alittle. I may just muffler mod it after looking at the compression! :0 pulling 190!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> The owner (owns a tree service) said he wanted it hopped up alittle. I may just muffler mod it after looking at the compression! :0 pulling 190!



Well then,give it a woods port! LOL Also sounds like it needs a tank? Tell him to fix it right to start with. LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> UPS just brought my 25-06 brass,bullets and dies! Now the fun begins! LOL Stihl want a better scope LOL 2x7 just aint enough for me.Plenty good for hunting,but I am half blind too! LOL Got my eye on a 12x Leopold ! LOL Hope it don't get over my budget?



That 25-06 looks like a pretty good load , good hitting power , good range and flat shooting but I'm seeing an alarming pattern so I'll lay out the points of concern as I see them .

1 - Big scope , good optics at the lower light level
2 - Single shot , nobody can triangulate the location of a single shot 
3 - Reloading gear , nobody at the local gunshop will know how much ammo a fellow goes through




















4 - OH MY FLOWERS !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That 25-06 looks like a pretty good load , good hitting power , good range and flat shooting but I'm seeing an alarming pattern so I'll lay out the points of concern as I see them .
> 
> 1 - Big scope , good optics at the lower light level
> 2 - Single shot , nobody can triangulate the location of a single shot
> 3 - Reloading gear , nobody at the local gunshop will know how much ammo a fellow goes through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 - OH MY FLOWERS !!!!!



Flowers? I knew I forgot something! LOL

Very good points on the rifle too!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Well then,give it a woods port! LOL Also sounds like it needs a tank? Tell him to fix it right to start with. LOL



I think i got it fixed up. I told him we would try to patch, if it doesnt work well get a new one. After all i have in the repair is jb weld.He likes my thinking! Lol


----------



## AU_K2500

Whered everybody go?

Nothing in the mail today...


----------



## roncoinc

*Lobster weigh in*

For those that want to know..

I completelly cleaned out two lobsters..
when i say cleaned i mean ALL the meat.
from the head meat over and under to cleaning out the mandibles and flipers and cutting the legs in 1/2 and stripping them.
this is what i got..

lobster 1 1/8 lb.... meat.. 5.2 ox
lobster 1 lb... meat.. 4.2 oz.
one was male,one was female,forgot what one 
so figure how much a lb for meat ??


----------



## dancan

http://www.arboristsite.com/wood-carving-turning/207553.htm

Robin , you might appreciate the series of videos http://www.arboristsite.com/wood-carving-turning/207553.htm .

Sorry John , high speed only


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> For those that want to know..
> 
> I completelly cleaned out two lobsters..
> when i say cleaned i mean ALL the meat.
> from the head meat over and under to cleaning out the mandibles and flipers and cutting the legs in 1/2 and stripping them.
> this is what i got..
> 
> lobster 1 1/8 lb.... meat.. 5.2 ox
> lobster 1 lb... meat.. 4.2 oz.
> one was male,one was female,forgot what one
> so figure how much a lb for meat ??



My brother told me that a long time ago , beef , depending on the cut is a better deal .
My wife did make me 2 lobster sandwiches on the weekend when she wasn't mad at me :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> when she wasn't mad at me :msp_biggrin:



How do you that????


----------



## dancan

While my wife is reading what I'm typing , the answer is I have a really big .....chainsaw :msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

And it's hard as Stihl . :msp_smile::msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

Oh crap , I'm in trouble.....


----------



## dancan

Looks like I'm gonna have to use it .................


----------



## dancan

:msp_smile::msp_smile::msp_smile::msp_smile:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I just become the "neeked midget!"
Always cheers my lady up! Haha


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey john. I forget. What was that 25-06 in. #1?


----------



## AU_K2500

I think im gonna vomit....

My night mares are coming true!!! midgets and Canadians!!! oh CHIT:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey john. I forget. What was that 25-06 in. #1?



TC Encore,got a #1 in 6PPC LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I think im gonna vomit....
> 
> My night mares are coming true!!! midgets and Canadians!!! oh CHIT:msp_scared:



Midget on top?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> I think im gonna vomit....
> 
> My night mares are coming true!!! midgets and Canadians!!! oh CHIT:msp_scared:




Cant be as scary as the movie i watched the other day! I think i screamed loder then anyone in the theater!


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I just become the "neeked midget!"
> Always cheers my lady up! Haha



Limp





is all that comes to mind .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> For those that want to know..
> 
> I completelly cleaned out two lobsters..
> when i say cleaned i mean ALL the meat.
> from the head meat over and under to cleaning out the mandibles and flipers and cutting the legs in 1/2 and stripping them.
> this is what i got..
> 
> lobster 1 1/8 lb.... meat.. 5.2 ox
> lobster 1 lb... meat.. 4.2 oz.
> one was male,one was female,forgot what one
> so figure how much a lb for meat ??



Don't sound like much? But I know nothing about lobster? LOL Never had one! "YET"


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Cant be as scary as the movie i watched the other day! I think i screamed loder then anyone in the theater!



your mom finally take you to your first pg-13 movie...whadya see? Ice age 3D


----------



## tbone75

Finally got the pics from the guy with the saws stuff.Mostly leftover pieces of chain and a few sprockets.I did see some 404 chin in there,someone here need that? I sure don"t. LOL If I end up with it?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> TC Encore,got a #1 in 6PPC LOL



DOOH!!!! Forgot!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> your mom finally take you to your first pg-13 movie...whadya see? Ice age 3D



...winnie the pooh! 
Ok but piglet almost fell down a cliff, ok??







tbone75 said:


> Finally got the pics from the guy with the saws stuff.Mostly leftover pieces of chain and a few sprockets.I did see some 404 chin in there,someone here need that? I sure don"t. LOL If I end up with it?



I could use some .404!!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Midget on top?



Sounds like nuthin' but air .


----------



## AU_K2500

Hot dog down a hall way?


----------



## tbone75

Don't get excited Midget,its only 63 links of 404. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John;

What that 25-06 gonna be for? Good for most but was it bought for some game?


----------



## tbone75

Yous guys is sick! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John;
> 
> What that 25-06 gonna be for? Good for most but was it bought for some game?



Only thing I am allowed to use it on around here is ground hogs and coyotes.Or a wild pig if I ever see one? Its mostly just for my fun! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

OK. Back to saws. Not sure if he was joking or not but a member here might have some big huskies for me!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> OK. Back to saws. Not sure if he was joking or not but a member here might have some big huskies for me!



Could take a while ! oke: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Could take a while ! oke: :hmm3grin2orange:



Lol. How'd you know who it was?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol. How'd you know who it was?



Think you told me something?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Think you told me something?



Oh yeah....lol. 

I've learned that you just have to "remind" him!


----------



## tbone75

Where is the lobster picking Smurf? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got to tuck the OL in.Back in a bit? LOL No I aint in no shape for anything else :msp_sad:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Got to tuck the OL in.Back in a bit? LOL No I aint in no shape for anything else :msp_sad:


what happened? did you lay down and tuck yourself in too?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> what happened? did you lay down and tuck yourself in too?



More like "Help! I've fallen and I don't wanna get up....."

Slacker Supreme!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Maybe we should get him life alert for Christmas...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> More like "Help! I've fallen and I don't wanna get up....."
> 
> Slacker Supreme!!



Yes I am!  The last few days!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Maybe we should get him life alert for Christmas...



Pick on the Slug nite it seems! :hmm3grin2orange:

I was going to give you some good news.Now you can just wait a few days! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Pick on the Slug nite it seems! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I was going to give you some good news.Now you can just wait a few days! :msp_sneaky:



Good news?


----------



## tbone75

Where is your partner rotten Rob? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Pick on the Slug nite it seems! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I was going to give you some good news.Now you can just wait a few days! :msp_sneaky:



Come on John. We'll whine shamelessly......















No we won't. I lied.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Come on John. We'll whine shamelessly......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we won't. I lied.



You two can't hold a candle to that MEEN Smurf!


----------



## tbone75

Had to give the OL a back rub and put her to sleep. Didn't work on the hot tub,so had to keep her happy! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You two can't hold a candle to that MEEN Smurf!



It's okay now. He shaved....


----------



## tbone75

Meeting that guy with the chain stuff Sunday afternoon.He gave me a great deal on all that stuff! To bad he already sold the chain tools and grinder!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Meeting that guy with the chain stuff Sunday afternoon.He gave me a great deal on all that stuff! To bad he already sold the chain tools and grinder!



That can't be the good news I don't benefit from it in anyway


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It's okay now. He shaved....



That whats wrong with him? He hasn't been picking on nobody for a while? :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Meeting that guy with the chain stuff Sunday afternoon.He gave me a great deal on all that stuff! To bad he already sold the chain tools and grinder!



Need a chain spinner for a while??


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> That can't be the good news I don't benefit from it in anyway



Nope :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That whats wrong with him? He hasn't been picking on nobody for a while? :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:



Pullin legs off of lobsters........ 

Flies are too hard to catch for him anymore.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Need a chain spinner for a while??



No I have one and a breaker.Just wanted a good deal on another for trading stock. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Where is your partner rotten Rob? :hmm3grin2orange:



From Sludge to Rotten. Where next???


----------



## AU_K2500

I knew it


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> From Sludge to Rotten. Where next???



I'll think of something? :hmm3grin2orange:

Rotten Sludge! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I'll think of something? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Rotten Sludge! :msp_w00t:



I expected much more .......well really less.....from you.

Something you'd be really embarrassed to say in proper company!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I expected much more .......well really less.....from you.
> 
> Something you'd be really embarrassed to say in proper company!!!!



Been a long day,lots of happy pills too! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> I expected much more .......well really less.....from you.
> 
> Something you'd be really embarrassed to say in proper company!!!!



Proper company........where?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Proper company........where?



Who is that? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Who is that? LOL



No clue....so about that good news?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Proper company........where?



We're talking theory here.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> No clue....so about that good news?



Maybe I will tell you Mon ? :monkey:


----------



## tbone75

OK? ...............Mark you fart again!:msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> OK? ...............Mark you fart again!:msp_scared:



It's a gift.......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It's a gift.......



I can be a real giving person at times. :monkey:...........But nobody seems to want it? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

To bad Cliff don't show up much.He was into the cowboy action shooting.Does some very nice leather work too!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Reality shows are just wrong.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Reality shows are just wrong.



They over do it so bad its just stupid! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> They over do it so bad its just stupid! LOL



Was moving a couple of Robins pictures of his Great Lakes Major Ride. 

Saw Great Lakes Warriors on tv. Lasted 5 minutes. 

As bad as those bogus gunsmith shows.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> They over do it so bad its just stupid! LOL



I'd rather stick needles in my eyes.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Johns computer must have froze up on him........


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> your mom finally take you to your first pg-13 movie...whadya see? Ice age 3D




Geeeez I'd like to see that.......I love the scrat...heheheheh!!!


----------



## tbone75

My OL likes them repo shows. I hate them!


----------



## tbone75

Robin is up late?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Robin is up late?



Nope. It's his evil twin.....The one that likes 151.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin is up late?



Yep...to late......Mikeys 56th..several beverages later....... we are no longer sure


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep...to late......Mikeys 56th..several beverages later....... we are no longer sure



Sounds like fun!...................May not in the morning? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

BTW....ol folks seem to "Party Hearty..............Had to ease up on thr throttle...LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Mikey. Rum?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> BTW....ol folks seem to "Party Hearty..............Had to ease up on thr throttle...LOL!!



LOL......Yep,real good time!


----------



## dancan

I'll be quiet so as to not wake up the ZZZSlackerz


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I'll be quiet so as to not wake up the ZZZSlackerz



Morning Dan.


----------



## dancan

Morning Rob , I thought everyone was off watching them scripted reality shows LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Morning Rob , I thought everyone was off watching them scripted reality shows LOL



Sadly some people think the gun smithing shows are really good. 

I liked Overhaulin. I liked Monster Garage. But I guess they aren't really reality shows. 

The chopper show or what ever the father son show is has 37 lawsuits

Can't call their bikes custom(they aren't. 20 bikes a month) and there is a disclaimer about the rideability of them. Or lack their of. 

Rant over. I gotta go watch Honey Boo Boo Child........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Sleep time. Early doctors appointment. Maybe able to go back to work tonight. 

I hope so. This sucks.......


----------



## dancan

I hope you get back to work , I know the feeling .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'll be quiet so as to not wake up the ZZZSlackerz




SHHHHHH!!!!!! Damit..... I'm POWER ZZZZlackin.........hmmmm? Where was I??? .........???..Awww.. %#[email protected]* in' Dan!!! 

Now I'm awake.........gotta be to work in 66 mins........got all torn out and cleaned up yesterday...going the other way today...now it's time put the corners back in the house and reframe the window openings...a build and install a two story corner board and 3 square +- of red cedar clapboards.


----------



## AU_K2500

Well you arse holes are being so dad gum loud I guess I'll get up too...


----------



## roncoinc

Hey !! isn't it the weekend ?? where everybody go ??

Got the echo 702 going yestday..
had no spark.
pulled flywheel and cleaned points and rust off the inside of the flywheel and magnets and off the coil like thingy that helps makes sparky stuff..
got it running...
needed some carb tuning on low end.
shut it off and got a screwdriver and tried to start it again..
pulled the choke rod once to give er a shot,then pulled and pulled !! 
choke rod fell off carb and i must have pulled 10 times with choke full on !! LOL !!
fix that today and finish saw


----------



## AU_K2500

heard back from the ebay guy that sold me the 12" cutting arm that was labeled as a 14" hes willing to play ball and wants to know what I prupose? do I just send it back, get some money back. or do I just keep it....is a 14" blade realy better? Im was just pissed because he misrepresented what he was selling, I payed twice the shipping that it cost him, and it was packed like CHIT!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> heard back from the ebay guy that sold me the 12" cutting arm that was labeled as a 14" hes willing to play ball and wants to know what I prupose? do I just send it back, get some money back. or do I just keep it....is a 14" blade realy better? Im was just pissed because he misrepresented what he was selling, I payed twice the shipping that it cost him, and it was packed like CHIT!!!!



Full refund including shipping you paid.
you pay shipping back,insured,delivery confirmation signature required.
make ALL contact thru the ebay message system so they have a record ebay can see themselves.
the bay says wrong item etc. gets shipping refunded also.
he dont agree,,file a claim..helps sellers to talk


----------



## AU_K2500

Screw it. It came with a good blade that worth what I paid
Its got a good shroud. I can sell or trade the rest of the parts and make a little something...I'll just reply and tell him to be more careful in his descriptions.


----------



## RandyMac

Make him sweat some first.


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Make him sweat some first.



THAT's the Randy we know 

would pull the wings off a worm if they had any LOL !!


----------



## AU_K2500

He's just starting out only has a feedback score of 13......I still think he can read a tape measure though...


----------



## tbone75

Super Slacker checking in. I was going to yell at Dan around 4am,but didn't want to move! LOL I was stihl up when the OL went to work :bang:. More rain coming tonight and Sat. That chit needs to stop for a week!


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will write this week off as a lost cause. LOL Going to hope for a better next week. :msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

You could always go out to the desert with Jerry , nice and dry there .
Bring a saw and cut some cactus and tumble weeds .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You could always go out to the desert with Jerry , nice and dry there .
> Bring a saw and cut some cactus and tumble weeds .



Bet it would help! Also bet Jerry is about roasted out there! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will write this week off as a lost cause. LOL Going to hope for a better next week. :msp_confused:



Hope you start to do better. I'm off for another week. Agh!!!!

Course I've been paying for this insurance for over 35 years and never used it. LOL





Hi John !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hope you start to do better. I'm off for another week. Agh!!!!
> 
> Course I've been paying for this insurance for over 35 years and never used it. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John !!!!!!!!!!!



Morning Rob!
Sorry to hear your off another week. But I am not surprised,back stuff takes a while to heal.


----------



## tbone75

Must be lunch time for the Pit Bull? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning Rob!
> Sorry to hear your off another week. But I am not surprised,back stuff takes a while to heal.



No kidding. 

Strain. Muscle. Short term. 

Sprain. Ligament. Not short term. 

Can you say "Sprain". Pain in the.......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Must be lunch time for the Pit Bull? LOL




LOL!! How'd you know??? Interesting lunch today....cleaning out the leftovers from the fridge...nice garden, french cut green beans with red and yellow peppers....garden zucs with onions and some real good wild brown rice...all heated up in the microwave......wierd combo... but tasted excellent..plus now there's room for more leftovers in the fridge!!! Supposd to rain most of the weekend here so the OL will be cooking up a storm both days I expect!!!
Framing the corner is going very well and quickly... not nearly as depressing as it looked to be yesterday.

Back to work for me.....have a good afternoon.....hope you feel better this afternoon John


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> No kidding.
> 
> Strain. Muscle. Short term.
> 
> Sprain. Ligament. Not short term.
> 
> Can you say "Sprain". Pain in the.......



I know way to much about that chit! Ever since I was 18 years old! That was my first time around. LOL
Sorry but it could take 6 weeks?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! How'd you know??? Interesting lunch today....cleaning out the leftovers from the fridge...nice garden, french cut green beans with red and yellow peppers....garden zucs with onions and some real good wild brown rice...all heated up in the microwave......wierd combo... but tasted excellent..plus now there's room for more leftovers in the fridge!!! Supposd to rain most of the weekend here so the OL will be cooking up a storm both days I expect!!!
> Framing the corner is going very well and quickly... not nearly as depressing as it looked to be yesterday.
> 
> Back to work for me.....have a good afternoon.....hope you feel better this afternoon John



Yes that does sound like a interesting lunch? LOL Long as it taste good!


----------



## tbone75

Just got a box from the Neeked Midget! Hope there aint no pix in there :msp_scared: Should be a 920 in there! Pix in a bit!


----------



## tbone75

The 920 J-Red,needs a little work.Not to much I don't think.The new piston has some scratches on it? Going to pull it apart to see whats going on in there? Going to need a chain adjuster,bar nuts,air filter and all the brake parts from what I see so far. Looks like its in good shape other wise. I am in no hurry on this one,got 2 other J-Reds to get to first! LOL Got all the parts from Robin today for the 80!
Its no as heavy as I though it might be! I like that! LOL


----------



## tbone75

More goodies today! 2 rolls are 20' one 12' one 11' one 7' and stihl got more stuff coming!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> The 920 J-Red,needs a little work.Not to much I don't think.The new piston has some scratches on it? Going to pull it apart to see whats going on in there? Going to need a chain adjuster,bar nuts,air filter and all the brake parts from what I see so far. Looks like its in good shape other wise. I am in no hurry on this one,got 2 other J-Reds to get to first! LOL Got all the parts from Robin today for the 80!
> Its no as heavy as I though it might be! I like that! LOL



Scratches on the piston?? I never noticed? Its a brand new (never ran) piston? Im curious? Lol
I think it needs a flywheel nut as well.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> The 920 J-Red,needs a little work.Not to much I don't think.The new piston has some scratches on it? Going to pull it apart to see whats going on in there? Going to need a chain adjuster,bar nuts,air filter and all the brake parts from what I see so far. Looks like its in good shape other wise. I am in no hurry on this one,got 2 other J-Reds to get to first! LOL Got all the parts from Robin today for the 80!
> Its no as heavy as I though it might be! I like that! LOL



Lean scratches?? Crank bearing scratches?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Scratches on the piston?? I never noticed? Its a brand new (never ran) piston? Im curious? Lol
> I think it needs a flywheel nut as well.



I will get a pic of the piston.Never ran?? May not be good? Did you have it apart,or someone else put the piston in? Just wondering what the jug looked like?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> I will get a pic of the piston.Never ran?? May not be good? Did you have it apart,or someone else put the piston in? Just wondering what the jug looked like?



Yeo! The piston is brand new! I installed it, i didnt use anything metal to get the rings in, just my usual toothbrush with an angled edge? The cylinder wasnt bad, i think it needed cleaned just alittle. 
did you see the bearings and seals in there?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yeo! The piston is brand new! I installed it, i didnt use anything metal to get the rings in, just my usual toothbrush with an angled edge? The cylinder wasnt bad, i think it needed cleaned just alittle.
> did you see the bearings and seals in there?



Seen the bearings,didn't see the seals? The scratches aren't bad.


----------



## tbone75

Piston pix,didn't know what one would show up best? LOL Could just be the port edge needs cleaned up a little.


----------



## tbone75

I really think the P&C will be just fine on the old saw. LOL I will clean up the edges a little.When ever I get to it? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I really think the P&C will be just fine on the old saw. LOL I will clean up the edges a little.When ever I get to it? LOL



Looks like tiny carbon scratches from loose stuff on the top of the combustion chamber or the unclean EX port.........clean is important....especially when dealing with hard to find items!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Looks like tiny carbon scratches from loose stuff on the top of the combustion chamber or the unclean EX port.........clean is important....especially when dealing with hard to find items!!



I don't think it can be much.I will clean it up real good! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sure is quiet in here?
Starting to rain and storm here now.They say its going to rain tonight and tomorrow.Just hope I feel better after its over! I am getting way to far behind!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sure is quiet in here?
> Starting to rain and storm here now.They say its going to rain tonight and tomorrow.Just hope I feel better after its over! I am getting way to far behind!!



Hey John !!!!!!!!

We will have your weather soon. Weather moves about 700 miles a day. At this latitude anyway.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Looks like it will be good to me. I think robin is right though.
I thought the seals were thrown in there? Ill double check my stuff.  

Looks about the same here, been calling for rain. And iv felt lime CHIT all day!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sure is quiet in here?
> Starting to rain and storm here now.They say its going to rain tonight and tomorrow.Just hope I feel better after its over! I am getting way to far behind!!



And sorry about the behind!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

evening fellas. not a whole lot to report here....still hot. 103 today.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> evening fellas. not a whole lot to report here....still hot. 103 today.



103!!!! Don't miss that much. Hate wearing chaps in that kind of weather. And the trees were bent and twisted.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John !!!!!!!!
> 
> We will have your weather soon. Weather moves about 700 miles a day. At this latitude anyway.



Yep! Looks like its heading right at you,and then could get Ron?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> evening fellas. not a whole lot to report here....still hot. 103 today.



Didn't do chit today here! LOL Sharpened one chain for a buddy was it. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## AU_K2500

Waiting on Jay.....oh where oh where....?


----------



## dancan

I did look at my saws at the shop , but that was it .
I guess the sluggism comes from bench pressing a 180lbs sack of spuds all day every day over the last couple of weeks .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I did look at my saws at the shop , but that was it .
> I guess the sluggism comes from bench pressing a 180lbs sack of spuds all day every day over the last couple of weeks .




Probably.........that an' th' three hrs you spend on the trampoline after the 'tater tossin'. Make ya sleepy..I expect....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I did look at my saws at the shop , but that was it .
> I guess the sluggism comes from bench pressing a 180lbs sack of spuds all day every day over the last couple of weeks .



You are so full of chit!! :looser:


----------



## dancan

Geezzzz , no respect I tell ya .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Geezzzz , no respect I tell ya .



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I have a John Deere toy chainsaw for sale with a realistic functional pullcord and sounds. No batteries required.

Please e-mail, or call or text 
Visits: 23







Only 10 bucks and you don't have to worry about too much compression when you pull it over !
You want me to get it for you John ?







:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I have a John Deere toy chainsaw for sale with a realistic functional pullcord and sounds. No batteries required.
> 
> Please e-mail, or call or text
> Visits: 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 10 bucks and you don't have to worry about too much compression when you pull it over !
> You want me to get it for you John ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I don't know? I may hurt myself with it? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

LOL Looks like a wisker trimmer to me..or maybe ear hair...or......naw......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> LOL Looks like a wisker trimmer to me..or maybe ear hair...or......naw......



Don't say it!!!!!

Unclean!! Unclean!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Lol. Bunch of perverts in here...


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol. Bunch of perverts in here...



Huh.... What???? I didn't...... Er well. 

Yeah. Guilty as charged.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> LOL Looks like a wisker trimmer to me..or maybe ear hair...or......naw......



Bush trimmer ......................................................You know , mister "Oh My Flowers !" could put it to work .


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol. Bunch of perverts in here...



Whaat???? I was gonna say nose hair trimmer....you furbert...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Bush trimmer ......................................................You know , mister "Oh My Flowers !" could put it to work .



You I won't even resopnd to.........Oh wait.....I did......LOL!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I did look at my saws at the shop , but that was it .
> I guess the sluggism comes from bench pressing a 180lbs sack of spuds all day every day over the last couple of weeks .



180 lbs of SUDS ???

oh,180 oz of suds !! 

thats a 12 pack of kieths !!
that will make you sluggish @11


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> 180 lbs of SUDS ???
> 
> oh,180 oz of suds !!
> 
> thats a 12 pack of kieths !!
> that will make you sluggish @11



A 12 pk of Keith's will make you sluggish...you gottsta watch that Canadian brew they are allowed more horse power than we are down here...PBR and Ballantines comes close but stihl not quite as powerful ounce for ounce....I've done a study......


----------



## roncoinc

What are poor people eating tonite ??

pic shows toasted lobster samich with maple cured bacon .. 
on butter toasted bread with mayo dressing 

\


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> What are poor people eating tonite ??
> 
> pic shows toasted lobster samich with maple cured bacon ..
> on butter toasted bread with mayo dressing
> 
> \



Looks goood. You be a food hound Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> A 12 pk of Keith's will make you sluggish...you gottsta watch that Canadian brew they are allowed more horse power than we are down here...PBR and Ballantines comes close but stihl not quite as powerful ounce for ounce....



They only do that cause canada has more hardcore alcholics than US..
in canada you can collect disability if you are a hardcore drunk !!
they PAY you to not work and drink beer !!
about 1/3 of the disability payments in canada are for incurable alcoholism..
HOORAY BEER !!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn: No chit I'm havin popcorn...three bowls...Ol ain't home yet....I'll bet this is what she's up to......the wench...LOL!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Looks goood. You be a food hound Ron.



Food hound ?? yeh,, 
only thing i can afford is to eat well.
thank goodness i know how to do it on the cheap !! LOL !!
i can stretch a grocery bill of $25 to last a whole week !
And include lobster and steak and bacon and eggs etc...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn: No chit I'm havin popcorn...three bowls...Ol ain't home yet....I'll bet this is what she's up to......the wench...LOL!!!!!



That wenrt taken tonite !! 
after dark now !


----------



## roncoinc

UH,,OH,,,
whats that Mrs. pillow ??
you want company ??
Ms. mattress also wants company ??
And those all so comforting clean crisp soft sheets need want a warm body to sooth them ??
Mr. blanket sayin he will not let the cold get to me ??
ok,,i give up !!


----------



## Cantdog

SHuuuuhhhhhhs...she just got home Ron!!! LOL!!

No that was taken last weekend out at camp at the same time as the pics of the radiosonde I posted...but you see what she's capable of.....!!!LOLOL!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Food hound ?? yeh,,
> only thing i can afford is to eat well.
> thank goodness i know how to do it on the cheap !! LOL !!
> i can stretch a grocery bill of $25 to last a whole week !
> And include lobster and steak and bacon and eggs etc...




I'll eat Ramen with eggs to get food to cook. 

Basic foods done right. Not done well.


----------



## AU_K2500

Lived on ramen for several years.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Lived on ramen for several years.



Ever add stuff. Eggs onions. Green beans. Kimchi.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> A 12 pk of Keith's will make you sluggish...you gottsta watch that Canadian brew they are allowed more horse power than we are down here...PBR and Ballantines comes close but stihl not quite as powerful ounce for ounce....I've done a study......



Not quite sure about that, I am sipping on a 7% dark beer at the moment. I can't wait for Sierra Nevada's Celebration ale this winter, 8.2%, or if you want to put hair on your chest (and probably behind your knees) try the Bigfoot.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Ever add stuff. Eggs onions. Green beans. Kimchi.



NOW you mention it....no...I could only afford the ramen and the water. Coffee pot does a good job of making the hot water....


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> NOW you mention it....no...I could only afford the ramen and the water. Coffee pot does a good job of making the hot water....



I'll show how old I am. A popcorn popper. The aluminum kind. One pack of flavoring for 2 packages of noodles. Just a little water and ease in two eggs. 

Gotta cook the onions first. Pour off the extra water. Cools quicker.


----------



## AU_K2500

Sounds purty good.


For some reason I never could stomach the chicken...something about it always makes me sick.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Sounds purty good.
> 
> 
> For some reason I never could stomach the chicken...something about it always makes me sick.



Only one I ever get is chicken. Just use 1/2 the flavoring. And pour off the liquid. 














And drink with COLD BEER!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Mmm cold beer...but none of that Canadian crap


----------



## tbone75

You guys were yacking up a storm while I was sleeping. LOL Now I am back up again! For how long??
Just had to lay down,the back said so. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John !!



Hey Rob! Knew you would be up. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Rob! Knew you would be up. LOL



Yeah. Gonna try to get to bed early. Maybe 4.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Gonna try to get to bed early. Maybe 4.



That would be early for you. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That would be early for you. LOL



Semiretirement is like that.


----------



## tbone75

Hard to tell how long I will be up? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hows your back tonight Rob?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bout the same. But no worse!! 

Back rules. Life is good.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Bout the same. But no worse!!
> 
> Back rules. Life is good.



No worse is good! LOL


----------



## dancan

Sure is quiet , is it an emergency Husqee users meeting ?


----------



## Cantdog

I guess so....everyone is sleeping in this morning.......dreary and damp here..gonna be a wet weekend overall it looks like. Gotts to go to a wedding this afternoon......not looking forward....Deer Isle wedding....bound to be fist fights before it's over..perhaps gunfire....generally a rolled over car or two.....got to leave the reception BEFORE dark....and get back across the bridge....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I guess so....everyone is sleeping in this morning.......dreary and damp here..gonna be a wet weekend overall it looks like. Gotts to go to a wedding this afternoon......not looking forward....Deer Isle wedding....bound to be fist fights before it's over..perhaps gunfire....generally a rolled over car or two.....got to leave the reception BEFORE dark....and get back across the bridge....



Don't sound like any fun to me? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got back to bed around 2am then the storm woke me back up at 3am LOL Nasty sounding storm lots of lightning and heaps of rain!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> I guess so....everyone is sleeping in this morning.......dreary and damp here..gonna be a wet weekend overall it looks like. Gotts to go to a wedding this afternoon......not looking forward....Deer Isle wedding....bound to be fist fights before it's over..perhaps gunfire....generally a rolled over car or two.....got to leave the reception BEFORE dark....and get back across the bridge....



I've been to some weddings , baptisms and funerals like that .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I've been to some weddings , baptisms and funerals like that .




LOL would that be a baptism by fire!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Cantdog said:


> I guess so....everyone is sleeping in this morning.......dreary and damp here..gonna be a wet weekend overall it looks like. Gotts to go to a wedding this afternoon......not looking forward....Deer Isle wedding....bound to be fist fights before it's over..perhaps gunfire....generally a rolled over car or two.....got to leave the reception BEFORE dark....and get back across the bridge....



Sounds like "Deer Isle" has a lot in common with some Hillbilly get togethers I know.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like a little town not to far from me called Canalville,has one bar called the red slipper. LOL Me and 2 friends thought we would stop in there once when I worked the oil field.Seen a guy walk through the door and flew right back out!I do mean flew through the air! LOL We stood there a min. but went in anyway. LOL We shoved the big guy in first! LOL


----------



## dancan

Well it's yard sailin' day today , 50+ miles of it .
I'll drive up to one of the main gathering points for a lot of sellers and hop around to see what I can find , I might get lucky and find a Husqee for target practice .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well it's yard sailin' day today , 50+ miles of it .
> I'll drive up to one of the main gathering points for a lot of sellers and hop around to see what I can find , I might get lucky and find a Husqee for target practice .



No yard sales here for the weekend! Raining hard out there right now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dan , how many Huskys you hide in the garage for Jerry so far? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

diggers_dad said:


> Sounds like "Deer Isle" has a lot in common with some Hillbilly get togethers I know.:hmm3grin2orange:



You're spot on DD.....same exact thing..'cept up here we call them "Island Billys"..limited number of last names....LOL!!! Real down to earth folks......LOL!!!

This wedding is supposed to outdoors, on the beach at a pretty little cove where the grooms family have been clam diggers for generations.......by the looks of the damp thick fog and rain coming later today the ceremony will take on a very sinister look with dripping spruce trees..wafting mists and a slow steady drizzle......pretty VooDoo looking...good setting for an Agatha Christy, "Who done it" movie....


----------



## RandyMac

More like Poe or Lovecraft maybe Ann Rice.
Family gatherings are sure to get outta hand.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> More like Poe or Lovecraft maybe Ann Rice.
> Family gatherings are sure to get outta hand.



Hows the house coming along? You moved in now?


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Hows the house coming along? You moved in now?



sort of, we are painting everything first. The last thing, of course, will be the shop.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> sort of, we are painting everything first. The last thing, of course, will be the shop.



Sounds good,but you got it bassackerads !! Shop should be first! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas.... I think im in regression....not progression. think im in line for a SECOND 08.....:help:


----------



## Cantdog

Where's all the ZZZZlackZZZZs???? I just stopped doing absolutely nothing for lunch break......then it's "back at it" again I guess......


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been through the desert on a horse with no name. Hope to be back home this coming Tuesday.
Cheers,....:msp_unsure:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been through the desert on a horse with no name. Hope to be back home this coming Tuesday.
> Cheers,....:msp_unsure:



I bet you have Jerry!!!! Did you meet the good ship "ASTRAKAN" in your travels????


----------



## tbone75

Robin it sure sounds like you stepped up to Slug status ??? I didn't think that could happen! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been through the desert on a horse with no name. Hope to be back home this coming Tuesday.
> Cheers,....:msp_unsure:



Glad to see you made it out of there! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin it sure sounds like you stepped up to Slug status ??? I didn't think that could happen! :msp_ohmy:



Yep I'm havin a one man slugfest today.....gotta head out to this wedding around 2:30...saving myself till then.......The OL fresh ironed my flak jacket.....and I put a nice shine on my brass knuckles with my can of "Never Dull"...I'm gettin ready slowly...takin it easy....if you don't here from me by a little after dark don't worry......I can leave that island by boat if I have to....two choices even....but it should OK..the "Pitbull Saab" can stay well ahead of those big block pickup trucks especially on those roads LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Well , the sailin' was a bust , I saw 1 wildthingy for 100$$ , 1 proMac sumthin' , 1 chain all by itself and a beat to death hatchet that they wanted 15$ for


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Well , the sailin' was a bust , I saw 1 wildthingy for 100$$ , 1 proMac sumthin' , 1 chain all by itself and a beat to death hatchet that they wanted 15$ for



Oh well you got a good ride in anyway.......nothing ventured.....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , the sailin' was a bust , I saw 1 wildthingy for 100$$ , 1 proMac sumthin' , 1 chain all by itself and a beat to death hatchet that they wanted 15$ for



Sounds like the yard sales around here.Nothing but baby clothes! LOL Never seen a saw yet?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep I'm havin a one man slugfest today.....gotta head out to this wedding around 2:30...saving myself till then.......The OL fresh ironed my flak jacket.....and I put a nice shine on my brass knuckles with my can of "Never Dull"...I'm gettin ready slowly...takin it easy....if you don't here from me by a little after dark don't worry......I can leave that island by boat if I have to....two choices even....but it should OK..the "Pitbull Saab" can stay well ahead of those big block pickup trucks especially on those roads LOL!!!



I won't ask what else you may have hidden on you! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I think I am in a tie with Robin today? May stihl have him beat? Haven't even made it down to the shop!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I won't ask what else you may have hidden on you! LOL



Just as well........everyone likes a surprise...LOL!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Went to the getting place...got a can of penetrating oil,card cleaner, and the jugs of purple power were on sale...couldn't find a bag of shop rags. Can't remember where I got the big pack of like 50 or 100. Wally world maybe. Those good red ones. Not the chitty little roll of 5 at the the check-out but the big old stack that shrunk wrap


----------



## dancan

John , have you been to Alabama Damascus Steel & Cutlery's website ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , have you been to Alabama Damascus Steel & Cutlery's website ?



Few years ago. They did have damascus blades cheap,not sure if there any good?


----------



## dancan

Supposed to be some of the better quality stuff out there from what I've read about it .
Some of the European knife makers prefer it .


----------



## dancan

Here you go John , just trade a saw and you'd get the KingSlug chair .

Electric Wheelchair for a Chainsaw


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Here you go John , just trade a saw and you'd get the KingSlug chair .
> 
> Electric Wheelchair for a Chainsaw



I could use that today! LOL




















Smarta$$


----------



## dancan

Your welcome .




















:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

WOOOOHOOOOO JACKPOT!!!!



Just found a 40 dollar giftcard to he homedepot in the junk drawer! Sweet!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I bet you have Jerry!!!! Did you meet the good ship "ASTRAKAN" in your travels????



I may well have but can`t remember my own name just yet. I did get to ride around on a Fish Tank quite a bit. There were a lot of mutant vehicles out on the desert ( playa) this year, rode on a lot of them.....:msp_rolleyes:....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Glad to see you made it out of there! :msp_w00t:



Kind of glad to be out of the heat and dust, the Redwoods are a much better place, I am currently resting up sitting here under the giant Redwoods.


----------



## roncoinc

*Ho Hum yard sales*

Seller wouldnt budge on price.
i said i'm buying two !! nope,,had to pay $20 for both of em 





















I see a plastic flywheel in that Jred..
Robin ?? 
70E ??


----------



## dancan

Looks like Stihls keep following someone home LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Looks like Stihls keep following someone home LOL



Could YOU find a better canoe anchor for $10 ????


----------



## dancan

Hey Mark and Rob ! 
Look , gourmet noodles , the beer is just not in the shot LOL


----------



## dancan

That little Stihl would make a good canoe paddle carving saw LOL


----------



## dancan

What saw # is that little Stihl ?


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Hey Mark and Rob !
> Look , gourmet noodles , the beer is just not in the shot LOL



Stop it dan...your making me hungry. We went out the cheaper than dirt in fort worth. We were on the way back when the OL decided to.stop by the mall.....I'm stuck in Dillard's.....this blows


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> What saw # is that little Stihl ?



Who cares as long as it hit's bottom ???
dunno,maybe an eleven sumthin ?


----------



## roncoinc

Needs this AV mount,prob got to much oil on it,feels like a wet sponge !! rotten.


----------



## dancan

I got a free adze handle today , it has a crack in it but would make a good template for making new ones , I'll trade ya !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I got a free adze handle today , it has a crack in it but would make a good template for making new ones , I'll trade ya !



Dont think that would hold the canoe anchored !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I got a free adze handle today , it has a crack in it but would make a good template for making new ones , I'll trade ya !



How`s the leg coming along,Dan?
Been quite a while since I saw you last.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> How`s the leg coming along,Dan?
> Been quite a while since I saw you last.



His leg is good enuf that he has been able to collect and stash at somebody's place a bunch of husky's !!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> How`s the leg coming along,Dan?
> Been quite a while since I saw you last.



I can finally put 25% of my weight on it this week :smile2: increase to 50% next week etc...
When your back and settled I need you to come to the shop and give me a quote on a small reno job .
How did Doug make out on the island ?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> His leg is good enuf that he has been able to collect and stash at somebody's place a bunch of husky's !!



I wouldn't even do that to Jehon .........Maybe .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Dont think that would hold the canoe anchored !



Speaking of weight , I weighed myself today with a little apprehension from the lack of activity over the last 4 months because of no chainsaw work or nutthin' .
How else am I supposed to know what 25% of my weight is ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Needs this AV mount,prob got to much oil on it,feels like a wet sponge !! rotten.



I just replaced one of them.They always go bad. Sorry last one I had.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Speaking of weight , I weighed myself today with a little apprehension from the lack of activity over the last 4 months because of no chainsaw work or nutthin' .
> How else am I supposed to know what 25% of my weight is ?



So how fat did you get? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Anyone ever hear of HERR sprockets? I ended up with a dozen of them. LOL No idea what they may fit yet?


----------



## dancan

Ha ! and Ha !
I dropped about 8 pounds and have had some customers tell me my arms are getting bigger so there Ha !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I can finally put 25% of my weight on it this week :smile2: increase to 50% next week etc...
> When your back and settled I need you to come to the shop and give me a quote on a small reno job .
> How did Doug make out on the island ?



I will check in with you later this week. I have not heard a word about the Roast, Doug does not use the " net" and I will have to contact him once I get home, hope they had good weather for the roast. I spent 3 weeks on the desert where not even a radio had a signal, we had a couple of "sat" phones for emergency calls but got through without using them. We had one fellow fall and break his arm in two places and caved in his eye socket, one gal fainted from heat stroke and also fell the next night and fractured her arm. We shipped out the injured guy but kept the gal in camp and administered treatment from there.Yours truly got through without a scratch and did amazingly wel,l according to others ,for my age.......LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you turn into a wine-o again?


----------



## dancan

And drank more beer than last summer !
Speakin' of beer , is it time to send a search party out for Robin or do ya think the ole "Pitbull'' is stihl safe ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Anyone ever hear of HERR sprockets? I ended up with a dozen of them. LOL No idea what they may fit yet?



Sure did, they make sprockets for a good many saws, got dozens of them myself.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Mark and Rob !
> Look , gourmet noodles , the beer is just not in the shot LOL



Looks goooood....

Maybe when you or John come visit we'll step over to Fredrick. Bill M's stompin' grounds.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you turn into a wine-o again?



Not one drop this trip, only good ole Keiths and a 48 of Stellas.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ha ! and Ha !
> I dropped about 8 pounds and have had some customers tell me my arms are getting bigger so there Ha !



:monkey: Whatever Dan :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> And drank more beer than last summer !
> Speakin' of beer , is it time to send a search party out for Robin or do ya think the ole "Pitbull'' is stihl safe ?



He`s ok, partying with his own kind....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not one drop this trip, only good ole Keiths and a 48 of Stellas.



:waaaht: No Wine !!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He`s ok, partying with his own kind....LOL



I was thinking he would fit right in!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :waaaht: No Wine !!!!



No wine,...just beer,..strange what the desert does to "one".....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I was thinking he would fit right in!



Yep...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Looks goooood....
> 
> Maybe when you or John come visit we'll step over to Fredrick. Bill M's stompin' grounds.



Got to get them peppers out of there! I don't do any kind of peppers!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No wine,...just beer,..strange what the desert does to "one".....LOL



Any Jack?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Got to get them peppers out of there! I don't do any kind of peppers!!



Peppers are only good for taking out of your food.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We took 2 cases of champagne up with with us,...could hardly give it away.....


----------



## tbone75

Got another 064 crank case on the way Jerry! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Any Jack?



Left the ,Jack, home ,...didn`t want to waste that!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Peppers are only good for taking out of your food.



Now your talking! LOL I don't want them green peppers in anything or even near anything! YUK !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got another 064 crank case on the way Jerry! LOL



Hoarder......LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Got to get them peppers out of there! I don't do any kind of peppers!!



In Fredrick it would have to be 'Merican food!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We took 2 cases of champagne up with with us,...could hardly give it away.....



Never tried that either? Beer is better! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hoarder......LOL



Good shape,cheap! What could I do? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never tried that either? Beer is better! LOL



You got that right, hot, dry and dusty,...beer`s the best


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> In Fredrick it would have to be 'Merican food!!



I do like some Mexican food!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got that right, hot, dry and dusty,...beer`s the best



Mt-Dew !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I do like some Mexican food!



With Bill M it's MERICAN!!! Not Mexican.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

I wore my ,Keiths tee shirt when on a walkabout of the Black Rock City and the Maritimers and Canucks immediately came out to greet me....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Mt-Dew !!



LOL,...I don`t want anything with sugar in it when I am thirsty.


----------



## dancan

Sweet red peppers ????Paprika ???? 

Nah , I not gonna fight about it , I'll just sit here and drink my beer ,, you guys enjoy your Husqveezzz .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> With Bill M it's MERICAN!!! Not Mexican.......



I don't get out much. LOL What is that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sweet red peppers ????Paprika ????
> 
> Nah , I not gonna fight about it , I'll just sit here and drink my beer ,, you guys enjoy your Husqveezzz .



I am sitting here on the beach in Santa Cruze, can you hear the surf??


----------



## dancan

Ron must be busy ArmourAlling his new to him Stihl product .


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am sitting here on the beach in Santa Cruze, can you hear the surf??



It's just tellin' you that the Atlantic is callin' .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ron must be busy ArmourAlling his new to him Stihl product .



Wonder where the old fart went? Eating lobster? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It's just tellin' you that the Atlantic is callin' .



Yep,..the swell runs the wrong way here, still makes a familiar sound but just not quite the same. Beautiful beaches though,...lots of beautiful gals to!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It's just tellin' you that the Atlantic is callin' .



I bet he is missing it!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Peppers are only good for taking out of your food.



Even without the peppa's , it was still good !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wonder where the old fart went? Eating lobster? LOL



Atlantic lobster,...best there is.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..the swell runs the wrong way here, still makes a familiar sound but just not quite the same. Beautiful beaches though,...lots of beautiful gals to!!



I know there is lots of gals out there! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I don't get out much. LOL What is that?



With emphasis!!!! 'MERICAN !!!!!!!

You gonna enjoy it. You and Dan been yackin' about it all day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bet he is missing it!



You know it,..just counting down the hours before I get on the plane headed that way...../LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know there is lots of gals out there! :msp_w00t:



Ohhhh, yeah.....:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Even without the peppa's , it was still good !



I was given John Kwap. You too.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ohhhh, yeah.....:msp_w00t:



Hot out there too! Not much clothes on!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hot out there too! Not much clothes on!! :msp_w00t:



Minimal....!!....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I was given John Kwap. You too.



Yep.............Rotten Rob is at it again! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hot out there too! Not much clothes on!! :msp_w00t:



And that helps with evaluation......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Minimal....!!....LOL



Pix !!!! I hope ???


----------



## AU_K2500

Good lord y'all been clucking like hens in the hen house.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I havn`t seen rain or a cloudy sky in over 3 weeks, bright sun and up to 100 F in the interior, 68-72 here on the coast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Pix !!!! I hope ???



Private collection.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I havn`t seen rain or a cloudy sky in over 3 weeks, bright sun and up to 100 F in the interior, 68-72 here on the coast.



Just makes better pix of the gals!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Private collection.....LOL



Email?? :msp_sad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta get out and get some more picts before the sun goes down, gettin on to 6 pm here so still got a couple of hours before sunset.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Email?? :msp_sad:



I will be putting up a drop box or a Picassa site for my picts of BM photos once I get back home, camera shows close to 1,000 picts on it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gotta get out and get some more picts before the sun goes down, gettin on to 6 pm here so still got a couple of hours before sunset.



Don't forget the gals! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tbone75

Robin will have fun trying to catch up tonight! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ohhhh, yeah.....:msp_w00t:



Sure hope there's pics because no pics ............it didn't happen !


----------



## tbone75

Nobody else have anything to say tonight? Slackers! oke:


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , 1000 pics of potential + Jehon and his Dailup = 1 year of no communication from Jehon because he'll be busy lookin' at em one pixel at a time .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nobody else have anything to say tonight? Slackers! oke:



Yeah....and your point is????




Hi John !!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey ! I think I'll cheat and walk around with a cane tonight just to try and get a cheap thrill !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmm , 1000 pics of potential + Jehon and his Dailup = 1 year of no communication from Jehon because he'll be busy lookin' at em one pixel at a time .



May need to go visit my Brother? He has road runner. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey ! I think I'll cheat and walk around with a cane tonight just to try and get a cheap thrill !



:msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah....and your point is????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John !!!!!



LOL Hi Rob !!!


----------



## dancan

Wow ! That was a lot of work .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Wow ! That was a lot of work .



You go ten feet!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Wow ! That was a lot of work .



Pain is exciting isn't it.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> UH,,OH,,,
> whats that Mrs. pillow ??
> you want company ??
> Ms. mattress also wants company ??
> And those all so comforting clean crisp soft sheets need want a warm body to sooth them ??
> Mr. blanket sayin he will not let the cold get to me ??
> ok,,i give up !!



Ron must have the same company tonight .


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Pain is exciting isn't it.



It's been letting me know I'm alive with conviction since May 20th .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ron must have the same company tonight .



Maybe the OL got hold of him? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Ron must have the same company tonight .



That is a mental picture I could have done without. 

I just threw up a little.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That is a mental picture I could have done without.
> 
> I just threw up a little.....



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Maybe the OL got hold of him? LOL



Polishing Stihls so he can collect the big bucks .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Polishing Stihls so he can collect the big bucks .



011s don't go for very big bucks. LOL I got a 012 I would sell you. LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> 011s don't go for very big bucks. LOL I got a 012 I would sell you. LOL



I'll trade ya a box , I'll wright "Chainsaw'' all over the box so you can put it with the rest of um .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll trade ya a box , I'll wright "Chainsaw'' all over the box so you can put it with the rest of um .



But I don't have any boxes with chainsaw wrote on them! LOL


----------



## tbone75

No Pit Bull yet? Must be having fun or hiding out? :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

Ordered gaskets and seals for the TS350...got a tank vent and air cleaner cover too for a good deal.

How's everybody doing this evening?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun just set,...more girls out now than during daylight....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Movie just started;
Jesse James meets Frankenstiens Daughter

Classic disaster western...z


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Movie just started;
> Jesse James meets Frankenstiens Daughter
> 
> Classic disaster western...z



The guy that played Jock Ewing on Dallas, Jim Davis, 
plays the marshal

Movie is really badl


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> The guy that played Jock Ewing on Dallas, Jim Davis,
> plays the marshal
> 
> Movie is really badl



Well they put the last artificial brain in Jesse James side kick who tries to kill everyone. Jesse kills him and rides off into the sunset with Jim Davis.


----------



## dancan

Is this ZZZSlacker Sunday ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan!!!!!

Night Dan!!!!!!!

How you doin'?


----------



## dancan

Mornin' Rob .
I was just lookin' through the local ads to see if there was any interesting saws for sale or trade , the only new ad was for a ''Steel Saw'' but it turned out to be a Disston .


----------



## roncoinc

To many saws lined up now to check out and fix,feel like johan


----------



## dancan

Slow progress is better than no progress even though time lapse photography may be needed for John LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I see the early bird down there !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

OK Robin ,,what it is ??








Plastic bolt on fins on the flywheel.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I may well have but can`t remember my own name just yet. I did get to ride around on a Fish Tank quite a bit. There were a lot of mutant vehicles out on the desert ( playa) this year, rode on a lot of them.....:msp_rolleyes:....LOL



You would remember the ASTRAKAN.....I read about it in Wooden Boat mag...a bunch of Swedes built it and tested over there and then brought it over here with the intention of sailing it the Burning Man.....it it a fairly large, full square rigged Prarrie Schooner with large skinny tractor tires...I saw youtube vids of it on the flats rolling along......just wondering if they actually made it all the way to the festival....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Seller wouldnt budge on price.
> i said i'm buying two !! nope,,had to pay $20 for both of em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a plastic flywheel in that Jred..
> Robin ??
> 
> 
> 
> I would expect so....66E or 70E definately...however I can't quite see the cooling fins in the pic.....the only way to tell just by looking if it's a 70E or 66E is the number of cooling fins...the 66E has more and closer together fins...but from what I can tell from the pics it's an early 70E....does it run???
> 70E ???
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seller wouldnt budge on price.
> i said i'm buying two !! nope,,had to pay $20 for both of em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a plastic flywheel in that Jred..
> Robin ??
> 
> 
> 
> I would expect so....66E or 70E definately...however I can't quite see the cooling fins in the pic.....the only way to tell just by looking if it's a 70E or 66E is the number of cooling fins...the 66E has more and closer together fins...but from what I can tell from the pics it's an early 70E....does it run???
> 70E ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'supposed' to run , LOL !
> seems to have low comp unless there is a decomp i missed.
> havent had a chance to check it out,still in back of car.
> got home and the rain started.
> will check spark and comp,fails drop test,may need ring(s) ..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin will have fun trying to catch up tonight! :hmm3grin2orange:



Sheeesh...stihl tryin!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Phew....pant...pant...pant... just caught up!! Made it back from the wedding in one piece......didn't get shot,stabbed, run over, beat up, raped, spindled, fondled or otherwise mutilated.....Island weddings sure ain't what they use to be. Of course I knew all the older relatives..went to school with most...come to find out after some discussion my late sister's husband is part of the groom's clan...Clan MacDonald that would be.....LOL!! But in all fairness we left pretty early by island time...it probably got better..there were stihl two untapped kegs...three were empty.....probably at least one domestic violence and a rollover or two waiting to happen.....I didn't get back on here when we got home...I was having issues with my hand/eye coordination......a little!! LOL!!! All better now...coffee's good...Ol.. stihl under the covers...dogs are even tired..


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
No shop time for me this week. Maybe this next week I can wipe down a saw. It's crazy now with 2 kids in activities. It was 8 pm everynight that we got home last week from running them around. Oh well. Them Stihl's are still keeping the shop smelling good.


----------



## PB

sefh3 said:


> Morning all,
> No shop time for me this week. Maybe this next week I can wipe down a saw. It's crazy now with 2 kids in activities. It was 8 pm everynight that we got home last week from running them around. Oh well. Them Stihl's are still keeping the shop smelling good.



Yeah, kids ruin everything.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Yeah, kids ruin everything.




HeHeHe...... just wait..... they're great until they develope self propulsion.....!!!.....it's a steady down hill grade from then on...........


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> HeHeHe...... just wait..... they're great until they develope self propulsion.....!!!.....it's a steady down hill grade from then on...........



Yeah, i know, I am in for a world of hurtin. I took that wall out last weekend, made it more open. Only thing left to do is trim it out and purge the air from the baseboard. We just took the heating out, I "lost" that discussion.


----------



## PB

I am going to see if this is useful. If there are no techniques utilizing a chainsaw I will have to improvise.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> I am going to see if this is useful. If there are no techniques utilizing a chainsaw I will have to improvise.




I don't see the author......zat one of Dr Spock's books!!!


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Yeah, i know, I am in for a world of hurtin. I took that wall out last weekend, made it more open. Only thing left to do is trim it out and purge the air from the baseboard. We just took the heating out, I "lost" that discussion.



That musta changed the whole perspective of the house...I bet it's alot nicer!and seems much bigger!!


----------



## roncoinc

Johan must be stuck someplace tween the mattress and the puter chair.
kinda like in no-man's land,,cant get back to the bed and cant make it to the chair ! LOL !!

Hey PB !! starting to collect another load of red saws 
have you managed to dispose of the last load ?


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Johan must be stuck someplace tween the mattress and the puter chair.
> kinda like in no-man's land,,cant get back to the bed and cant make it to the chair ! LOL !!
> 
> Hey PB !! starting to collect another load of red saws
> have you managed to dispose of the last load ?



I do beleive your collecting a few more creamsickles too. It's 2:1 ratio for you. Two creamsickle : one Red


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Johan must be stuck someplace tween the mattress and the puter chair.
> kinda like in no-man's land,,cant get back to the bed and cant make it to the chair ! LOL !!
> 
> Hey PB !! starting to collect another load of red saws
> have you managed to dispose of the last load ?



HeHeHe he got rid of one......it went to the "project" pile rather than the "parts" pile!!!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I do beleive your collecting a few more creamsickles too. It's 2:1 ratio for you. Two creamsickle : one Red



NO !! nonononononononon,,nono.......

ONE creamsickle left in the shop,rest went away...one tiny one in back of car.
thats ok tho,i carried the trash in it yestday and it had lobster shells and waste so stunk pretty bad anyway..kinda sweetened up the stihl sthink


----------



## dancan

John said he had a warehouse , I hope he didn't have an incident reaching for one of his saw boxes .


----------



## AU_K2500

Lol, it would take john a while to recover from that. but on the bright side, hed see a lot of saws he hadnt seen in years....ok maybe just the boxes the saws are 'supposedly" in.


----------



## tbone75

I am just very very slow today! Went and picked up my FILs splitter so I can get started on the wood pile! Stihl don't have oil for the other one yet! The OL says she wants to split wood NOW ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Should be a great day for it. It's only going to hit the low 70's today up here.


----------



## AU_K2500

:msp_w00t: lucky dog



sefh3 said:


> Should be a great day for it. It's only going to hit the low 70's today up here.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Should be a great day for it. It's only going to hit the low 70's today up here.



Same here for the next few days! That is why she wants to get this wood done! LOL Afraid its going to get cold. LOL


----------



## SilverKing

splitting maul is better than a wood splitter


----------



## tbone75

SilverKing said:


> splitting maul is better than a wood splitter



Not for me! LOL


----------



## dancan

He was talking for your wife .


----------



## AU_K2500

Looks like I'm finally getting a parts washer! Thanks to that 40 dollar home depot gift card and free shipping to the house!


----------



## roncoinc

SilverKing said:


> splitting maul is better than a wood splitter


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Looks like I'm finally getting a parts washer! Thanks to that 40 dollar home depot gift card and free shipping to the house!



Dat sum handy ting


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Dat sum handy ting



yeah, i made the mistake of reading the reviews before actually hitting the order button....lots of bad reviews on this thing...But after all, you get what you pay for. I do have a medium sized pond pump sitting it the garage. so if it broke i would have a bigger better replacment.

hey Ron, sent you a PM!


----------



## tbone75

The OL her Brother and Uncle are splitting wood and I am sitting here playing on the puter! :hmm3grin2orange:
SOGs ran me off!!!!! Told me I was in there way!!!!
I made the beer and gas run. LOL

Just aint right!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Going to go get in the way again :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> John said he had a warehouse , I hope he didn't have an incident reaching for one of his saw boxes .



Hey Dan;

Google "vodka forklift accident". 'bout a minute and a half of pure "oh Kwap"


----------



## jimdad07

I am sitting in Bartlett, NH right now at a campground thinking of lobstah. Ron, do you recommend any good restaraunts around here for lobster? That was a nice ride through the White Mountain national forest.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I am sitting in Bartlett, NH right now at a campground thinking of lobstah. Ron, do you recommend any good restaraunts around here for lobster? That was a nice ride through the White Mountain national forest.



I'll never travel there again without a kettle and camp stove.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll never travel there again without a kettle and camp stove.



We are just lacking the kettle. Never again either.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Dan;
> 
> Google "vodka forklift accident". 'bout a minute and a half of pure "oh Kwap"



Thanks , that was 10 minutes of cool videos John will never get to see LOL .


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> We are just lacking the kettle. Never again either.



The Smurf may know where to get a non Stihl kettle.


----------



## AU_K2500

lol, sad part is, that pallet racking is what i work with everyday....Madix is one of the 3-4 companys that supply all the major stores and warehouses with the stuff. L.A. darling, Lozier, and legget and platt are the other three.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> lol, sad part is, that pallet racking is what i work with everyday....Madix is one of the 3-4 companys that supply all the major stores and warehouses with the stuff. L.A. darling, Lozier, and legget and platt are the other three.



Now I gotta check the ones where I work. 

Hey mark!


----------



## AU_K2500

good luck...pallet racking isnt marked or labeled much. if you see "MX" stamped anywhere its madix. 15-20 years ago it became manditory for the manufacturers to label their retail store products....for lawsuit reasons. Shelf fails, people get hurt....they wanna know who made it!

Hey Rob!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I am sitting in Bartlett, NH right now at a campground thinking of lobstah. Ron, do you recommend any good restaraunts around here for lobster? That was a nice ride through the White Mountain national forest.



No lobstah up there,white mtn nat forest,no traps allowed.
tourist traps south in north conway ?

your in a nice spot.
take the train to the top of the mountain !!


----------



## dancan

Wow , the forklift vids led to the next and the next till I found storage racks stocked by ''Preppers'' .
I won't say anything about the videos I saw just incase some of you are ''Preppers'' but  they sure put a strange twist on being ready , they won't starve for a year or two but don't talk about how they're going to cook for that length of time and have no emergency survival tools put away in their secure super secret storage area in the house .
Why do they need to use a flashlight to show you their stuff ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Wow , the forklift vids led to the next and the next till I found storage racks stocked by ''Preppers'' .
> I won't say anything about the videos I saw just incase some of you are ''Preppers'' but  they sure put a strange twist on being ready , they won't starve for a year or two but don't talk about how they're going to cook for that length of time and have no emergency survival tools put away in their secure super secret storage area in the house .
> Why do they need to use a flashlight to show you their stuff ?




They would have had less fun in the 50s & 60s. They couldn't have been so "special".


----------



## dancan

As in it would be normal ''Cold War'' preparation ?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> No lobstah up there,white mtn nat forest,no traps allowed.
> tourist traps south in north conway ?
> 
> your in a nice spot.
> take the train to the top of the mountain !!



Thanks Ron, it is nice up here. I think we might be going to the coast tomorrow evening. Taking the kids on the train tomorrow. I didn't even know where we were going until we were almost here. My wife and her mother planned the trip out and it was a need to know basis for my FIL and I. Thank God my FIL and rode by ourselves in my truck hauling the camper.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks Ron, it is nice up here. I think we might be going to the coast tomorrow evening. Taking the kids on the train tomorrow. I didn't even know where we were going until we were almost here. My wife and her mother planned the trip out and it was a need to know basis for my FIL and I. Thank God my FIL and rode by ourselves in my truck hauling the camper.



Gimme a call,i'll meet you here for lunch !!

Warren's Lobster House Restaurant - Kittery, Maine


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks Ron, it is nice up here. I think we might be going to the coast tomorrow evening. Taking the kids on the train tomorrow. I didn't even know where we were going until we were almost here. My wife and her mother planned the trip out and it was a need to know basis for my FIL and I. Thank God my FIL and rode by ourselves in my truck hauling the camper.



Cog railway to the top of MT. Washington ??
thats awsome !


----------



## tbone75

Pizza break time!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Cog railway to the top of MT. Washington ??
> thats awsome !



That is one trip on the bucket list....


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> That is one trip on the bucket list....



T scary for me !! i drive up !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Pizza break time!



Making a Kwap load of microwave apple sauce.......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Making a Kwap load of microwave apple sauce.......



Sorry pizza sounds better. LOL I do like apple sauce!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> That is one trip on the bucket list....




Make sure your life insurance is paid up good........I have looked that rig over closely at the top and bottom............shaky gearing I call it!!!.........I know Ron it's safe.......it only falls off the mountain once in awhile.....
puting a lot of faith in a hundred year old gog gear.......and the hundred yr old cog rungs...scary enough driving up and down in a car with disc brakes!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> T scary for me !! i drive up !



No problem here. I don't know any better. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> T scary for me !! i drive up !



HaHaHa!! You beet me to it......


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sorry pizza sounds better. LOL I do like apple sauce!



Maybe I'll order pizza..... Making enough apple sauce to freeze.


----------



## tbone75

They wouldn't let me play in the wood pile,so I went and fix a whacker! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

microwave applesauce???


well one thing i found out today is this concrete saw is a PITA to clean. the fine dust and such thats collected on their over time, then gotten wet, then dried again...the degreaser aint cutting through it like it would on a saw case.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> microwave applesauce???
> 
> 
> well one thing i found out today is this concrete saw is a PITA to clean. the fine dust and such thats collected on their over time, then gotten wet, then dried again...the degreaser aint cutting through it like it would on a saw case.



Peel. Cut up. Glass dish. Add nothing. 5 min on high X 3. Or till done. 

Mix of apples mandatory.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Ron do you remember when they had 55 gal drums of water and a dipper on the downhill side of the road every 1/4-1/2 mile or so and a sign said "STOP...cool brakes" Last time I was up those were gone...I guess ventilated disc brakes on everything let them do away with the drums. LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Make sure your life insurance is paid up good........I have looked that rig over closely at the top and bottom............shaky gearing I call it!!!.........I know Ron it's safe.......it only falls off the mountain once in awhile.....
> puting a lot of faith in a hundred year old gog gear.......and the hundred yr old cog rungs...scary enough driving up and down in a car with disc brakes!!!




Strange.....

They mentioned none of that on their web site.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Ron do you remember when they had 55 gal drums of water and a dipper on the downhill side of the road every 1/4-1/2 mile or so and a sign said "STOP...cool brakes" Last time I was up those were gone...I guess ventilated disc brakes on everything let them do away with the drums. LOL!!!



Sounds like pikes peak in the 60s. 

In Germany there was one chunk of road with 23% grade.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hey Ron do you remember when they had 55 gal drums of water and a dipper on the downhill side of the road every 1/4-1/2 mile or so and a sign said "STOP...cool brakes" Last time I was up those were gone...I guess ventilated disc brakes on everything let them do away with the drums. LOL!!!



Thay have an age limit on the cars now..
but the vett has no problem with what it has for brakes !! LOL !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Strange.....
> 
> They mentioned none of that on their web site.....



Age limit...damn. so none of you octogenarian's can ride?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Age limit...damn. so none of you octogenarian's can ride?



Dang smart a$$ kids! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Dang smart a$$ kids! :hmm3grin2orange:



We'll dance on their graves!!!!


----------



## dancan

Here you go John , make your own scales TurnTex Woodworks - MesquiteMan's Cactus Juice


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Here you go John , make your own scales TurnTex Woodworks - MesquiteMan's Cactus Juice



Looks good Dan! May look into that some more.


----------



## dancan

His video's and info is mainly for pen turning and it's basically the same for knife scales , put the stock and resin in a vacuum chamber and pull a vacuum , after he is satisfied that the resin has been absorbed in the wood bake at 200ish to cure the resin and voila , stabilized wood . I did notice that 1 pen blank warped so I think thick scales just in case .
It sure would be nice to know what this ''Cactus Juice" is .


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
Spent the day in the garden. We pulled 3 5 gallon buckets of maters. Man are they good eating. How's everyone tonight?


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Evening all,
> Spent the day in the garden. We pulled 3 5 gallon buckets of maters. Man are they good eating. How's everyone tonight?



Doing good Scott...Mmm fresh maters!


----------



## tbone75

Slackers!!




Yea......me too!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all,
> Spent the day in the garden. We pulled 3 5 gallon buckets of maters. Man are they good eating. How's everyone tonight?



My maters are all but done! :msp_sad:


----------



## AU_K2500

Oh my maters!!!


----------



## tbone75

Not much to yack about tonight? I did play around with the chain tools,nothing to that! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Oh my maters!!!



More like OH MY GARDEN !! It all went to chit!

I do stihl have green beans doing good! LOL But that is it!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> More like OH MY GARDEN !! It all went to chit!



That ain't no good. The OL wants to get some of those hanging mater plants for the patio....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> More like OH MY GARDEN !! It all went to chit!
> 
> I do stihl have green beans doing good! LOL But that is it!



Hey John , you carpet your garden?

A lazy mans trick but it works.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> That ain't no good. The OL wants to get some of those hanging mater plants for the patio....



Regular clay pots and an old swingset. 

Needs more water. Pruning helps too.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> That ain't no good. The OL wants to get some of those hanging mater plants for the patio....



Tried them last year,they SUCK !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John , you carpet your garden?
> 
> A lazy mans trick but it works.



Never heard of that?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Never heard of that?



Neat Ol farmer showed me. Just lay down strips of carpet. Rain goes thru. Weeds can't. No muddy feet. Just roll it up at the end of the season when you till. 

In a flower garden, mulch over a little and it looks great. Perennials you just leave it there. 

Most carpet stores are happy to have you haul it away. The old stuff when a store recarpets a house. 

WAAAY too easy. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Neat Ol farmer showed me. Just lay down strips of carpet. Rain goes thru. Weeds can't. No muddy feet. Just roll it up at the end of the season when you till.
> 
> In a flower garden, mulch over a little and it looks great. Perennials you just leave it there.
> 
> Most carpet stores are happy to have you haul it away. The old stuff when a store recarpets a house.
> 
> WAAAY too easy. LOL



Nice trick! LOL


----------



## dancan

Where are all the ZZZSlackerz ? 
Dreamin' about the Husqvarnie factory ?


----------



## Cantdog

I knew I shouldn't have relied on that Stihl alarm clock that some thoughtful but unknowing/clueless folks got me for my birthday....now look....I'm.........all....alll...........Slack!!!!


----------



## dancan

No tree cutting today for me , up to 5'' of rain coming today .


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah we were supposed to get that stuff over the weekend starting Sat night. It blew like hell at that wedding and the sky was crazy wild and fast but it didn't rain. Nor did it rain yesterday but was cloudy all day. I was keeping an eye on it and it was all passing just offshore of us........headed right up to you!! You'll probably have to cancel your outdoor trampoline lessons today too......to bad Dancantduck is stihl down in NH....with 5" of rain you might just need him!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

What a thouroughly enjoyable day yestday.. 
started at noon with pre-game.
then ELEVEN hours of pro FOOTBALL !!
rumaged thru the freezer and browsed the fridge,and kept the fryalator hot all day. 
now i know how Johan feels !! hardly left the couch !!

Will check out that 70E and the creamsickle conoe anchor today to decide what to do with them..
then i have to pay some cleaning attention to the 111S.
yard sale 8hp snowblower i got this weekend needs a carb rebuild,that will go on CL when the time is right.
then i dont remember WHAT i got for saws lined up for others i need to get to.

Hey Robin,,hurricane Leslie gonna churn things up on the coast here soon,,be a good time to go and pick up some sea clams..
lightly steam em,open up and cut the necks off,,chop up the body,,necks in food processor until puree,,makes awsome chowdah !!

gotta be more stuff to do today..never ending list..glad i dont have a job !


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Fellas. Yall are a bunch of slackers, Im already on my second cup of coffee! no donuts though....


----------



## dancan

Any way to test them 2 piece ignitions from a Husky 61/66 etc without installing in a saw ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Any way to test them 2 piece ignitions from a Husky 61/66 etc without installing in a saw ?



Not reliabaly.


----------



## roncoinc

Was looking at these.

100 Drawstring Clear Plastic Bags 2 MIL 4" X 6" | eBay

put small parts in them and tie off to saw 
15 cents each and re-usable.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Any way to test them 2 piece ignitions from a Husky 61/66 etc without installing in a saw ?



Not that I know of..........that's the way I do it....only takes a minute...if you have a saw handy...there probably is a way Ron may know how...


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Not that I know of..........that's the way I do it....only takes a minute...if you have a saw handy...there probably is a way Ron may know how...




I guess not.......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Not that I know of..........that's the way I do it....only takes a minute...if you have a saw handy...there probably is a way Ron may know how...



Off saw testing of NON solid state components is not really reliable due to lack of heat,current and voltage present when in use.
EG,,coil failing when warm or hot.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was looking at these.
> 
> 100 Drawstring Clear Plastic Bags 2 MIL 4" X 6" | eBay
> 
> put small parts in them and tie off to saw
> 15 cents each and re-usable.



Look like they would work good for parts.


----------



## tbone75

I get any more slack I may fall down! LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Off saw testing of NON solid state components is not really reliable due to lack of heat,current and voltage present when in use.
> EG,,coil failing when warm or hot.



Thanks


----------



## tbone75

Think its grass mowing day today. Maybe split some more wood?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Been busy and sick, had a horrible week last week :bang: 
Glad its a new week though! 
Going to the scrap yards maybe ill find some saws!! Cause ya know, i just need onnne more then i can stop!


----------



## tbone75

Slug lunch time! Maybe I can get going after that? Haven't got anywhere yet? LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Been busy and sick, had a horrible week last week :bang:
> Glad its a new week though!
> Going to the scrap yards maybe ill find some saws!! Cause ya know, i just need onnne more then i can stop!



So what happen to ya?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> So what happen to ya?



My brother in law cheated.on my sister and i got stuck in the middke of it somehow? 
The doctor called saying they found another lump in my moms mamagram.  
Now i sound like a cry baby. Lol

On the plus side i did find some saws!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey john, theres a guy in the swap meet thread that has a crankcase for your 920. That is if you dont want to split the case on yours  if you want it i may have a bar the fellas looking for.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> My brother in law cheated.on my sister and i got stuck in the middke of it somehow?
> The doctor called saying they found another lump in my moms mamagram.
> Now i sound like a cry baby. Lol
> 
> On the plus side i did find some saws!



Sure hope everything works out OK for your Mom!!
Try to stay out of the other stuff!!!!!! Let them work that out.Unless he raises a hand to her.Then beat the crap out of him!! But stay clear away from it other than that!

That crankcase I would take!! EDIT: Sent him a PM on it.May have a bar he would like?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Sure hope everything works out OK for your Mom!!
> Try to stay out of the other stuff!!!!!! Let them work that out.Unless he raises a hand to her.Then beat the crap out of him!! But stay clear away from it other than that!
> 
> That crankcase I would take!! EDIT: Sent him a PM on it.May have a bar he would like?




I was there whem the cheating happend, so i feel i could of done more to prevent it :bang: 

Ok! I have a NOS 20" bar


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I was there whem the cheating happend, so i feel i could of done more to prevent it :bang:



hey jacob, it ain't up to you to keep other people from cheating. however he must be a real dumb azz to cheat in front of you. unless he wanted you to see it. either way, like john says, stay the hell away from that fight unless it gets physical. then just get her out. the Bible says to not borrow trouble, you got enough of your own just waiting on ya.
praying for your mom's health.


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I was there whem the cheating happend, so i feel i could of done more to prevent it :bang:
> 
> Ok! I have a NOS 20" bar



Jerry is right , good advice .


----------



## dancan

But one of these when he's not looking might be a little exciting .


----------



## AU_K2500

got a box from a Canadian Cow today! that means the Pioneer farmsaw is running now!


----------



## dancan

Alien convention time again ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Dan...do anything fun today. Sky diving. Trampoline. Walk in the park?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Dan...do anything fun today. Sky diving. Trampoline. Walk in the park?



Maybe fetch your own beer? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

just got really excited by a commercial on TV for the Glenmoor Gathering.....come to find out its in OH....damnit.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Alien convention time again ?



Guess so,,canadians ARE aliens !1


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Maybe fetch your own beer? :hmm3grin2orange:



You can CRAWL for beer......


----------



## dancan

I'll have you know I fetched my own beer this summer , there was always a women willing to push the shopping cart to the car :smile2:
Nothing exciting today , there was a fellow locally looking for a coil for a 61 etc but I don't know if the parts ones are any good but a couple of running saws just popped up for sale so I'll send him a link to them .


----------



## dancan

I'm not , I am not , no I aren't an Alien when standing on this side of the line :msp_tongue:


----------



## PB

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I was there whem the cheating happend, so i feel i could of done more to prevent it :bang:
> 
> Ok! I have a NOS 20" bar



Well, you shouldn't be sleeping with your BIL. I can understand why your sister is pissed.

BTW, I hope your mom is okay. That is some scary stuff.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You can CRAWL for beer......



If I wanted one I could! LOL


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Well, you shouldn't be sleeping with your BIL. I can understand why your sister is pissed.
> 
> BTW, I hope your mom is okay. That is some scary stuff.



Now we know the real story!! 
Must have been sending his BIL Neeked midget pix !!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Dan...do anything fun today. Sky diving. Trampoline. Walk in the park?



I could have went for a drive an hour from the shop today if I wanted some excitement .

Heavy rain floods parts of central Nova Scotia - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I could have went for a drive an hour from the shop today if I wanted some excitement .
> 
> Heavy rain floods parts of central Nova Scotia - Nova Scotia - CBC News



Not good!


----------



## dancan

Well , it looks like I'm going to have to work on some strategic Keith's reserve before Robin gets wind of this .

Dexter pledges $21M to restart Yarmouth ferry - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## tbone75

Saw pix !


----------



## AU_K2500

YOU *SUCK*!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , it looks like I'm going to have to work on some strategic Keith's reserve before Robin gets wind of this .
> 
> Dexter pledges $21M to restart Yarmouth ferry - Nova Scotia - CBC News



I like that!! If I ever get up North where I want to go!!


----------



## tbone75

The 335 needs a P&C,muffler cover and bolts plus it needs a air filter cover.Other wise good shape. LOL


----------



## dancan

You know John is holding back . He just rolls his chair to the shelf , grabs a box , opens it while saying "SUPRISE !!'' to himself as he looks in , every now and then he finds a saw .........













:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You know John is holding back . He just rolls his chair to the shelf , grabs a box , opens it while saying "SUPRISE !!'' to himself as he looks in , every now and then he finds a saw .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Nope! I knows whats I gots! LOL

The bow finally showed up today,a week after the saw did?
Just got the 335 today along with a 260 Poolin.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nope! I knows whats I gots! LOL
> .................




Sure you do .:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sure you do .:hmm3grin2orange:



Wanna bet??? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

You might have written what's in the boxes on the bottom then I loose ........
But to make you happy , I'll throw in the towel and buy you a mountain dew when you show up to collect .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You might have written what's in the boxes on the bottom then I loose ........
> But to make you happy , I'll throw in the towel and buy you a mountain dew when you show up to collect .



I will hold you to that!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Well , it looks like I'm going to have to work on some strategic Keith's reserve before Robin gets wind of this .
> 
> Dexter pledges $21M to restart Yarmouth ferry - Nova Scotia - CBC News




Hmmm...it appears from the article that they are planning on the Portland to Yarmouth run but stihl not leaving from Bar Harbor like they used to.....that sucks...Portland is 3.5 hrs going the wrong way.....3.5 hrs and I can be pretty near to Digby on the ferry from St John...pick up the first of the Keiths in St Stephens......I gotta work all out with a pencil...I'll be back....


----------



## Cantdog

Ok I'm back...it just occured to me that by leaving from Portland.......once outside the limit, I could drink Keiths all the way to Yarmouth.........however I'm and 1.5 hrs from St Stephen....3.5 dry hrs to Portland........Hmmmmm??? Probably Stihl go by way of St Stephen.....if I can't leave from Bar Harbor..


----------



## tbone75

Robin I seen that J-Red with a bow on it!!
No way I can afford it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## AU_K2500

Bunch of slackers....3.5 hours is all I need!


----------



## dancan

Spammerz are up , what about the ZZZSlackerz and otherz ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin I seen that J-Red with a bow on it!!
> No way I can afford it! :hmm3grin2orange:



I know it's wicked nice isn't it John....heated handles too for those nippy mornings. Those big 8XX and 9XX saw always command a steep price and the parts for those are harder to find even than parts for the older 70E, 80s, 90s etc. Due to the fact they were a pretty short production run compared to older saws. Less of them =more $$$$$...that's why you don't see any in my sig...I'm to damn cheep!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Spammerz are up , what about the ZZZSlackerz and otherz ?



Seems to be more and more of them lately...not much on their minds I guess...

Getting ready for work.....gonna try and run out to the island and bail out the skiff after work....blew to hard yesterday...high surf advisory today from Hurricane Leslie....a skiff with a couple ton of water aboard puts quite a strain on the moring/pendant with a sea on and high wind.


----------



## roncoinc

Damn snowblower took up all of my day yestday..
had to run for a cable that i had to take off when i got there..involved seperating the machine in 1/2 and removing a pulley and a bunch of nuts and bolts..of course i had to do that twice then assemble and adjust..
then a bunch of small stuff like carb rebuild etc..
feel like Dancant,working for $1 an hour 
so i didnt even get to look at a saw yestday..


----------



## tbone75

I ran a saw yesterday! Had a couple big chunks they couldn't pick up. LOL That was about it for my day yesterday.


----------



## tbone75

More wood splitting and grass mowing today.My help said they would be over to do some more.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> More wood splitting and grass mowing today.My help said they would be over to do some more.



Whwew ! glad to see there are others work as cheap as Dan and I  
sounds like your getting a jump on winter !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Whwew ! glad to see there are others work as cheap as Dan and I
> sounds like your getting a jump on winter !



I supply the beer and feed them. LOL They can put the beer away! LOL 30 pack of Bush Light every time they show up. LOL They are very cheap help! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cool enough I could start a fire this morning. Only 46 out there! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The OL says she wants the wood done before any snow flies ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

:msp_ohmy:You guys got it easy I tell you. this weather down here is for the birds. Although it has been a little cooler lately we had a cold front come through. and when I say a little cooler i mean the highs are only hitting the mid 90's instead of the 100's. 




tbone75 said:


> Cool enough I could start a fire this morning. Only 46 out there! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> :msp_ohmy:You guys got it easy I tell you. this weather down here is for the birds. Although it has been a little cooler lately we had a cold front come through. and when I say a little cooler i mean the highs are only hitting the mid 90's instead of the 100's.



You could have went to Indiana! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> :msp_ohmy:You guys got it easy I tell you. this weather down here is for the birds. Although it has been a little cooler lately we had a cold front come through. and when I say a little cooler i mean the highs are only hitting the mid 90's instead of the 100's.



WE got it made eh ??

how many cords of would do YOU have to put up for this winter ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WE got it made eh ??
> 
> how many cords of would do YOU have to put up for this winter ??



He may have to turn on the AC ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

He don't even have any trees down there! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

The funny part is there are all the huge ranches and nice estates with HUGE fire places and pits ....for what? Average temp in December is like 65.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> The funny part is there are all the huge ranches and nice estates with HUGE fire places and pits ....for what? Average temp in December is like 65.



Them people are like my Mom,gets down to 75 there cold! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I may get something done today? The happy pill seems to be working? No rain for a few days at least!
The OL told me she could sure use that hot tub! She is a little sore from playing in the wood pile. LOL Think that is another hint? LOL May tear into that today?


----------



## dancan

Page 2 , Slackerz !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Page 2 , Slackerz !



Slack. Slack. Slack. Slack. Slack.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Me no slacking! Me workey!


----------



## tbone75

Been busy in the wood pile!
Ran a tank through the Myerized Monster! FUN !! Man I love that saw!!!!!! Then I got the 064 I just put together,ran good for about 10 mins. Seems to have an air leak now? :msp_mad: Then got the 2065 out to try,flooded it! Now I am sitting on my arse! LOL And digging out another happy pill!! After my back break I will get out the Mastermoob 346 to trim up some long pieces just for fun! LOL Got to work my down to smaller saws! LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Me no slacking! Me workey!



How about that bar? MIDGET ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Thought Jerry was going to back today? Where is that old hippie! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> How about that bar? MIDGET ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I had to look at it. My bar slot is 14mm it fit with that 123 dolly. Its a 20" but as i said its brand new. You can ask him if thats what he wants?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I had to look at it. My bar slot is 14mm it fit with that 123 dolly. Its a 20" but as i said its brand new. You can ask him if thats what he wants?



Thanks Jacob,I will find out?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thought Jerry was going to back today? Where is that old hippie! :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL, ...Just got home. Flight was cancelled last night due to a hurricane passing along our coast here so my flight from Philly got cancelled and the next flight was 12 hrs away. Sat around the Philly air terminal all that time talking to other stuck travellers and made a few more friends.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like everyone is off line, probably eating supper.....LOL


----------



## little possum

Hiya Jerry.

LP checking in. Still kickin. Working, cleaning out the shop. Etc etc. A lil wood cutting the other day in some 36-50" oak, nothing too exciting. :msp_tongue:

Ill be back


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Forgot to tell yall the saws i got yesterday! 
Picked up a mall 2mg, homelite 5-20, jred 2036 (parts saw) and some misc parts i saw laying around


----------



## dancan

Hey John ! I found some tools and a saw for ya !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Been busy in the wood pile!
> Ran a tank through the Myerized Monster! FUN !! Man I love that saw!!!!!! Then I got the 064 I just put together,ran good for about 10 mins. Seems to have an air leak now? :msp_mad: Then got the 2065 out to try,flooded it! Now I am sitting on my arse! LOL And digging out another happy pill!! After my back break I will get out the Mastermoob 346 to trim up some long pieces just for fun! LOL Got to work my down to smaller saws! LOL



That 041 would trim things up nice...
Easy on the back too......wait a.seçond. why am I telling you this? The saws a piece of chit. You need to send it back....I'll pay shipping....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> That 041 would trim things up nice...
> Easy on the back too......wait a.seçond. why am I telling you this? The saws a piece of chit. You need to send it back....I'll pay shipping....



Its happy right where it is.Gets to hot in Texass for it.


----------



## tbone75

Dan you better grab them saws and sockets! You may need them in the shop!


----------



## tbone75

Done playing with saws for the day.Just can't take no more! LOL Never worked my way down the 346,took my Nutterized 359 out for a spin.That is a great running saw! Then thought I missed one! The Nutterized 365 !! Got that one out to try out,that saw is so nice to use!! I did something right on that one! It runs so good!!!! I finished all my cutting with it! LOL Bunch of noodling is all I did today.
Got the rest of the chain stuff today too! Pix in a few!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like everyone is off line, probably eating supper.....LOL



Hey!! You old Hippie !! Glad to see you made it back !


----------



## tbone75

Chain stuff! Nice bunch of pre sets and straps too! Not sure what that clamp like thing is? LOL Maybe to hold a chain to file on?
The 8 new boxes of chains are all 3/8 LP -56 & 59 DL.


----------



## tbone75

Going to have to try and look up the sprockets to see what they fit? One says Homie 240 if anyone needs it? LOL Likely a bunch of older stuff.


----------



## little possum

Resident genius' whatcha know about 7mm Rockets? Found a die for one the other day in a box of stuff. Need to find a 7mm TCU barrel


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of SLACKERS again tonight! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Resident genius' whatcha know about 7mm Rockets? Found a die for one the other day in a box of stuff. Need to find a 7mm TCU barrel



What you need the barrel for? Contender?

What is the 7mm Rocket based on?

Loved the 7TCU!


----------



## little possum

Yes sir. Contender. We have a .223 and 10" 30-30 ha


----------



## tbone75

OK guys I beat myself up today! Got to lay down! You guys have a good night!

Bunch of dang SLACKERS ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Yes sir. Contender. We have a .223 and 10" 30-30 ha



10" 30-30....that's why they went to the Herret rounds. Not a lot of room to burn the powder. 

Loved those Contenders.


----------



## little possum

Then there is the 7MM Merrill:

Gun Caliber: 7mm-225 / 7mm Rocket 

Specifications Actual Diameter .284 
Status Wildcat 

Jim Rock made a round like that called the 7mm Rocket and dies are available from him. E.A. Brown has also based on the 225 Win. This is a rare round only really chambered in TC Contenders. It is very accurate and a solid round but very rare. It also can go by the name of 7mm Merrill, I am not sure if these are all identical in shoulder angle and case capacity, but know they are all based on the 225 Win case. 

Only thing I found?

Night John, take care of that back!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hi John !!!!

Hey LP, what about the Rocket???


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> OK guys I beat myself up today! Got to lay down! You guys have a good night!
> 
> Bunch of dang SLACKERS ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Happy pills and happy dreams ..............Slacker !


----------



## little possum

Ill just have to do some more researching. Picked up some un-identified brass as well..


----------



## Stihl 041S

On the Rocket.

Only load to Contenders spec. They never put the 225 in a Contender. 

We did a 225-6mm improved in a Low wall. Great round.


----------



## AU_K2500

Sup fellas? What's going on this evening?


----------



## sefh3

Wow we are slacking so bad tonight the spam bot miss Tracey469 caught up with us.


----------



## sefh3

Mark hows the chop saw going?


----------



## sefh3

I need to find some more project saws. I'm running low.


----------



## AU_K2500

Me too. Talking to jay about some whoskies. Chop saw is going. Waiting on a top end. Still haven't tried the coil...


----------



## Cantdog

Welcome back to this side Jerry....we did surely miss you while you were beyond communication...


Just got back from the island........rough seas...not so much the "High Surf" issue from the hurricane...that had passed..however the sea was "confused" with that and a West/SoWest 20 kt wind and a flood tide..


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Welcome back to this side Jerry....we did surely miss you while you were beyond communication...
> 
> 
> Just got back from the island........rough seas...not so much the "High Surf" issue from the hurricane...that had passed..however the sea was "confused" with that and a West/SoWest 20 kt wind and a flood tide..



18-20' boat. Can't remember.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> 18-20' boat. Can't remember.




20' but built for the ocean.....deep forward......deep V aft but modified to more flat after the second riding chine.....very able craft for the length. 4' chop and 10' swells it takes in stride.......just have to be easy on the throttle in those conditions...not 38MPH...more like 22 mph in that weather....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Love a well designed boat. 
Hope to study it more in the next few years.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Love a well designed boat.
> Hope to study it more in the next few years.



This Seaway is an excellent plastic boat......it is, however 2.5- 3.0 feet to short......simply not enough run....requires more power/throttle than necessary in heavy seas...it hates the teens...either run at 12 mph or less....or 20 mph and higher....sucks that way.....


----------



## dancan

Where's them Huarskey luvin' spammerz this morning ?
They must be with the ZZZSlackerz .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slackre, it's French. 

Morning Dan. 

Night Dan.


----------



## dancan

Bon soir .
French for good night but that would be wrong ??
Good day good sleep ?


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellers


----------



## dancan

Looks like you got more than an hours worth of ZZZ's , you going to figure out what's wrong with the 064 ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Looks like you got more than an hours worth of ZZZ's , you going to figure out what's wrong with the 064 ?



Sure will,may not today? LOL


----------



## tbone75

No more than got in bed last night,the OL seen something move beside the bed? Got back up to look,dang frog! LOL That midget cat brought it in! Tossed it out,a few mins. later we hear a strange sound outside the window? Cat had the frog again! LOL OL couldn't take it,went and took the frog away from the cat and tossed it back in the water fall thing I built. LOL Guess what was back in the house when she got up! LOL It didn't survive the night. LOL The OL had kinda made a pet out of the frog this summer,it stayed in that water fall thing all the time. She isn't happy with the cat this morning! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The midget cat just brought in a mouse! LOL I think its dead? Hope its dead? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Seems to be a bunch of snoozzzzzing slackers this morning..................................... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

Yep I hung in the covers a bit extra this morning....these low humidity, 45 degree nights make for most excellent sleeping...plus the sun isn't up at 5:00 any more either........all this makes for real good ZZZZZZZZZleeping.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep I hung in the covers a bit extra this morning....these low humidity, 45 degree nights make for most excellent sleeping...plus the sun isn't up at 5:00 any more either........all this makes for real good ZZZZZZZZZleeping.......



Cool nights make great sleeping ! I only got up once last night!! But I am paying for yesterday! LOL I sure had fun playing with them saws yesterday too! All but the 064, dang thing was running great too! I knew better than to "NOT" put new seals in it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the pile here at the house just about all split. Then its over to the bigger pile! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Anyone happen to have a Poolin 295/4620 clutch cover? Need to replace a tooless one with a normal one.


----------



## roncoinc

That 576 i sold months ago blew up on the guy,,he wants all his money back 
said he only made three cuts with it.


----------



## roncoinc

What happened here ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What happened here ??



WOW! Never seen one do that?


----------



## tbone75

You going to be able to save the jug on it?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You going to be able to save the jug on it?



I was just checking back and it seems like that saw went away at least FIVE months ago !!
he 'said' He only made three cuts with it ??
why would he wait so long after buying it to try it out ??
i dont think i'm going to go along with that ..


----------



## roncoinc

Just found this pic and had to post it again


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> I need to find some more project saws. I'm running low.



I have an 031 barn find... PM me if you're interested.



tbone75 said:


> Anyone happen to have a Poolin 295/4620 clutch cover? Need to replace a tooless one with a normal one.



Does the color matter, John? Do you want one with the chain brake or just a cover?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Welcome back to this side Jerry....we did surely miss you while you were beyond communication...
> 
> 
> Just got back from the island........rough seas...not so much the "High Surf" issue from the hurricane...that had passed..however the sea was "confused" with that and a West/SoWest 20 kt wind and a flood tide..




Thanks, Robin. It`s good to be back on this side, only com we had for the first 2 weeks was via sat phone in case of emergency. We did get a com tower up and had Wi Fi working but I did not take a phone or computer up with me as the dust gets into everything over time and can kill electronic equipment easily as it has a lot of zinc in it.
On the way up from Philly we flew up the coast and I could see the confusion on the ocean surface especially when we neared St John, the plane was on a drop gliding course by then and being lower at that time I could see the cross rip in the ocean surface, some nice surf crashing the rocks also.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

What were you doing down south anyway jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> What were you doing down south anyway jerry?



I went to Burning Man in the Black Rock desert in Nevada. I was part of a camp there and on a build team of support structures. I was there long enough to see every exhibit and travel over every street in the temporary city.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> This Seaway is an excellent plastic boat......it is, however 2.5- 3.0 feet to short......simply not enough run....requires more power/throttle than necessary in heavy seas...it hates the teens...either run at 12 mph or less....or 20 mph and higher....sucks that way.....



Thanks for the insight. With SOOOO much info on the Internet it is hard to find a starting point. 

Are aluminum boats popular? Do they make them heavier if they are?


----------



## pioneerguy600

A link to Burning Man 2012

Burning Man :: Welcome Home


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I was just checking back and it seems like that saw went away at least FIVE months ago !!
> he 'said' He only made three cuts with it ??
> why would he wait so long after buying it to try it out ??
> i dont think i'm going to go along with that ..



Three cuts on the hundredth tank ?


----------



## tbone75

You guys need some 3/8 LP chain let me know! Seem to have a pile! LOL Plus a few 56 and 59 DL stuff.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry has a lot of reading to do! LOL 
Back to the wood pile for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry has a lot of reading to do! LOL
> Back to the wood pile for me.



It will take me weeks of spare time reading to catch up, yikes!!, there was over 900 new Emails and just one space left in my PM boxes, guess I will be pretty busy for a while.....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Ron, could it be from bad gas? Detonation? 

John what gauge is the chain?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> What happened here ??



My calculator says somewhere around 15,600,000 revolutions. Based on 13,000 rpm over 2,000 hrs.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> My calculator says somewhere around 15,600,000 revolutions. Based on 13,000 rpm over 2,000 hrs.



I concurr.....usually the orange paint inside crankcase is stihl quite bright on an average use saw......it's prettty dark in there on that one....what was he cutting up????? the Kittery RT 1 Bridge???


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ron, could it be from bad gas? Detonation?
> 
> John what gauge is the chain?



I forgot already. LOL  I will go look and write it down! LOL


----------



## tbone75

One pile split and 3/4 stacked! Now on to the bigger pile. :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It will take me weeks of spare time reading to catch up, yikes!!, there was over 900 new Emails and just one space left in my PM boxes, guess I will be pretty busy for a while.....LOL



Darn!! I should have sent you a PM just to fill it up!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> It will take me weeks of spare time reading to catch up, yikes!!, there was over 900 new Emails and just one space left in my PM boxes, guess I will be pretty busy for a while.....LOL



I'll say it for Ron .....................Slacker ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Them Swede saw luvers spell wurse than a Deported Frenchman .


----------



## tbone75

Haven't seen anything of DCD ? Did he fly South?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'll say it for Ron .....................Slacker ! LOL



Meenieeeee!!!..:msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Haven't seen anything of DCD ? Did he fly South?



Look up, not far upp!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Darn!! I should have sent you a PM just to fill it up!



Coulda, woulda shoulda.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Coulda, woulda shoulda.



:msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## tbone75

Got the Slug fed,now I need a nap! LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
I picked up a 10''ish piece of pipe for a forge this morning .:smile2:


----------



## dancan

Ron , what are you using to get all them cameras on a screen and are you recording on a pc ?


----------



## Cantdog

Ahhhhhhh........just got back from tending Hoss....mixed myself a nice Jack 'n water.....just waiting for Ron's call on the 576 fight..........sip....ahhhhh.......


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , what are you using to get all them cameras on a screen and are you recording on a pc ?



4ch 4 Channel CCTV Security Surveillance DVR digital video recorder system 500GB | eBay


----------



## dancan

Thanks Ron !


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron ! What did you do to DCD? Let his air out? :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

Now I could like this saw!! HeHeHe!!!

Tilton 420 chainsaw Lombard chainsaw | eBay




Ahem.......cough.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Now I could like this saw!! HeHeHe!!!
> 
> Tilton 420 chainsaw Lombard chainsaw | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem.......cough.......



Looks like an old Jred....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Now I could like this saw!! HeHeHe!!!
> 
> Tilton 420 chainsaw Lombard chainsaw | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem.......cough.......



Its old and red! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

evening fellas. 


Jerry its good to have you back

hope everybody is doing well. I have no projects except the TS350. the pioneer is all together and so is the WHosKie 480CD. 
Waiting on the new topend to get her so i can around making random cuts in the concrete all around the complex....HAHAHA.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like an old Jred....LOL



LOL!!.... sold by Tiltons too.....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like an old Jred....LOL




I bet it sounds like an old Homelite Super XL......got more than enough of those...... I just liked the number.....LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> I picked up a 10''ish piece of pipe for a forge this morning .:smile2:



KWAP!!!!! I got to get that chit to ya!!!!!

Sorry. Yous gots to rattle me kage!!!!

I'll be back to work this week so I'll get a list of parts to scrounge. 

You and I and Ol Slug can start to get parts. In 3s when scrounged and found!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> KWAP!!!!! I got to get that chit to ya!!!!!
> 
> Sorry. Yous gots to rattle me kage!!!!
> 
> I'll be back to work this week so I'll get a list of parts to scrounge.
> 
> You and I and Ol Slug can start to get parts. In 3s when scrounged and found!!



Don't forget about handle wrap.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!!

Hey Dan!!!!

Hey Robin!!!

Hey Jerry!!!

Bact to work tomorrow!!!! Yippee!!!!

You can't go back to work till the doctor says.


----------



## tbone75

Got to go tuck the OL in. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!!
> 
> Hey Dan!!!!
> 
> Hey Robin!!!
> 
> Hey Jerry!!!
> 
> Bact to work tomorrow!!!! Yippee!!!!
> 
> You can't go back to work till the doctor says.



Don't over do it right off the bat!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Don't forget about hand wrap.....



Thanks Mark. 

Hey Mark!!!!!!

You gonna build a forge???


----------



## AU_K2500

umm...hadnt crossed my mind honestly.

dont have much room for a forge.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Don't over do it right off the bat!



That ain't gonna be easy!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> umm...hadnt crossed my mind honestly.
> 
> dont have much room for a forge.



Sort of a scrounge group. Getting the parts is half the fun!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> evening fellas.
> 
> 
> Jerry its good to have you back
> 
> hope everybody is doing well. I have no projects except the TS350. the pioneer is all together and so is the WHosKie 480CD.
> Waiting on the new topend to get her so i can around making random cuts in the concrete all around the complex....HAHAHA.



Thanks Mark, good to be back.


----------



## Cantdog

Ahhhhhh......another Jack 'n water.......just sniped a new 20" Tsmura Total Super Bar in large Husky/Jonsered mount for $30.00 ........scooooore!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ahhhhhh......another Jack 'n water.......just sniped a new 20" Tsmura Total Super Bar in large Husky/Jonsered mount for $30.00 ........scooooore!!!!



High5!!


----------



## AU_K2500

i wish i had liquor....non in the house and thats nobodies fault but my own. Miller high life for me.after all, its the champagne of beers. Im high class like that! lol i think im number 4-6...not sure. no need to keep count.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Felt alittle destructive, so i took out some awesome saws out and tore that cottonwood a new one! 
Finished the night off putting together a 192t back together


----------



## pioneerguy600

Top pick among my peers,


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Top pick among my peers,



Definately awsome...and a whole lotta work...did that get burned?? or just taken down??

BTW what's the word on the island party?? Did they make a go of it without you??


----------



## AU_K2500

well cant get the pictures off my phone but the first set of laser cut dogs fits PERFECT. tried them on my buddies 066. they are getting shipped off to OHIO tomorrow. this was a stock, or slightly smaller than stock set. Next is a Pro-Saftey knock off. and then three sets for whoskies that im not sure of the models...i was given limited information


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Definately awsome...and a whole lotta work...did that get burned?? or just taken down??
> 
> BTW what's the word on the island party?? Did they make a go of it without you??



Burned Sunday nght,


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Burned Sunday nght,



Holy Chit....I bet that puppy was HOT!!!!

Well outta Jack and I guess I'm outta here as well.....nite all....talk to you in the AM Dan...Rob....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Holy Chit....I bet that puppy was HOT!!!!
> 
> Well outta Jack and I guess I'm outta here as well.....nite all....talk to you in the AM Dan...Rob....



All of the wooden buildings get burned before the festival is over, we had to stand about 300' back from the3 burn, it was very hot, especially downwind.


----------



## dancan

Ce Lak Erz !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Ce Lak Erz !



Bonjour mien Compadre


----------



## dancan

Morning , does that put you back on a day shift when you go back ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Morning , does that put you back on a day shift when you go back ?



Nope. Friday,Saturday and Sunday. 3:30 pm to 4:00 am. Easing into retirement.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Dan.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Dan.....

Nite Rob......




And all the rest of you ZZZlackerZZZZZZZZ.....time to let some light into the swamp....lets get a move on!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

shush


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> umm...hadnt crossed my mind honestly.
> 
> dont have much room for a forge.



It's not for a forge , it will be a propane fired Huuskey recycle station .


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning slackers....bout to brew the first pot


----------



## RandyMac

pipe down
tryin' to work here


----------



## roncoinc

*Thu morning cofee thoughts.*

3/8 lo-pro chain,used on smaller saws,usually safety type,i could use some of that.non safety.

Nice to read Jerry again,holiday must have went well,,he dont seem so meen 

Anybody that expects to return a saw after FIVE months has to be out of thier mind !!

Rob,got the cat,tnx.

Dont solder wire to coil tabs made to take a push on connector..found thats reason for poor/week/intermitent spark on an echo 702 been working on.a little more heat and push on the tab and hope it makes better contact ?? that has to be the last resort but nothing left to do.

yes you CAN over clean,did that yestday on this RH start i believe it's a 10-10A






Will have to ask Randy about paint ..
saw is in very good condition and runs very well.

finished "tuning up " as the guy called it a huskry 350 yestday.cleaned air filter first time since saw was new..adjusted carb that was way to rich,somebody turned hard enuf before me the limiters passed over each other.about six tanks of air from the compressor to clean it out,dress the bar and sharpen two chains,"tuned up" 

He dropped off along with it a two year old Bolens strimmer..USC and carb kit and like new again.

That brings me to the walbro "WAT" kits,supposed to cover WT and WA carbs..none of the kits i had by diff sources had the fuel pump for this WT carb..was lucky to have a box of misc. carb parts and had a new pump in there.

Did manage to finish up one of my gen sets yestday,now all three are put up ready when needed.

two snow blowers this week,last John Deer wasnt fun. seems thier like Steal,dont want anybody to see the IPL !!
needed a pulley shaft hub,found one from another, made that fit after cutting it down thickness wise..was better anyway,had two setscrews to hold it on instead of one like the hub that blew apart..

got a old poulan in Crapsman dress to fix for the guy been giving me parts i need.
big old thing but not a number on it anyplace,how do i figure this one out ??






Prob only needs usuall fuel lines,filter and carb kit.

Still making up todays list,,so much left over from yestday.and day before,and last week,and last month,and last year !!


----------



## tbone75

Ron the Craftsman looks just like the one I put a fuel tank in.It was a 3.7 Poulan.


----------



## tbone75

My Brother and his neighbor were broke into early yesterday morning.Just the out buildings,they got his saws and the other guys pile of tools!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron the Craftsman looks just like the one I put a fuel tank in.It was a 3.7 Poulan.



How many cc is that ??
this has to be at least 50cc.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How many cc is that ??
> this has to be at least 50cc.



Don't know that one? Seems like it was close to 70cc?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My Brother and his neighbor were broke into early yesterday morning.Just the out buildings,they got his saws and the other guys pile of tools!



MAJOR bummer !! 

i HATE thieves !! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

Ron you know what size loops you need in that 3/8 LP non safety stuff? Or you just want some chain?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't know that one? Seems like it was close to 70cc?



3.7 is 60cc


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> MAJOR bummer !!
> 
> i HATE thieves !! :msp_angry:



Not much worse than a thief !! They got his wood shark I just fixed and the 350 Husky I just sold him.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 3.7 is 60cc



Its likely a 3.4 or 3.7 saw


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you know what size loops you need in that 3/8 LP non safety stuff? Or you just want some chain?



what guage is the chain or loops ?
that little dolly Rob gave me used 3/8 lopro and i scrounged for days to find a piece..
i have others could use new chain too.
always seem to need some for small saws come in.
i can make up my own .
" I " learned how to use the breaker and spinner


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> what guage is the chain or loops ?
> that little dolly Rob gave me used 3/8 lopro and i scrounged for days to find a piece..
> i have others could use new chain too.
> always seem to need some for small saws come in.
> i can make up my own .
> " I " learned how to use the breaker and spinner



Its all .050


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> what guage is the chain or loops ?
> that little dolly Rob gave me used 3/8 lopro and i scrounged for days to find a piece..
> i have others could use new chain too.
> always seem to need some for small saws come in.
> i can make up my own .
> " I " learned how to use the breaker and spinner



I wouldn`t call my trip a vacation or holiday but it certainly was an adventure, I will likely never catch up reading all the posts made during my abscense.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I wouldn`t call my trip a vacation or holiday but it certainly was an adventure, I will likely never catch up reading all the posts made during my abscense.....LOL



More like a working vacation. LOL And a lot of adventure tossed in!


----------



## tbone75

Not to sure this LP chain works on Stihl? Think they take .043 ? But could maybe work?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I wouldn`t call my trip a vacation or holiday but it certainly was an adventure, I will likely never catch up reading all the posts made during my abscense.....LOL



Well,you werent working for pay and it was supposed to be fun,soo.....

didnt really expect you to read up on all missed pages,to many.
to bad you wil miss all the "nice" stuff everybody said about you while gone


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> More like a working vacation. LOL And a lot of adventure tossed in!



There was a lot of work associated with that trip but it was necessary if one wanted to be comfortable staying for an extended period under those conditions. That desert is very inhospitable, especially during the day when the wind kicks up and a whiteout ensues most days from around 10 am til after sundown, around 8 pm their time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not to sure this LP chain works on Stihl? Think they take .063 ? But could maybe work?



Fixxed that for ya.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well,you werent working for pay and it was supposed to be fun,soo.....
> 
> didnt really expect you to read up on all missed pages,to many.
> to bad you wil miss all the "nice" stuff everybody said about you while gone



LOL......I bet..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fixxed that for ya.



I wasn't even close! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL......I bet..



You know how they are! Kick you when your down or beat on you when your gone! :jester:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You know how they are! Kick you when your down or beat on you when your gone! :jester:



I had enough of a kicking put on me by the elements,...Ron would love the heat but not the dust so much...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had enough of a kicking put on me by the elements,...Ron would love the heat but not the dust so much...LOL



Not what I would call a nice vacation spot! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not what I would call a nice vacation spot! :hmm3grin2orange:



Certainly not like Hawaii......LOL


----------



## tbone75

Meant to ask,did your wife go with you Jerry?


----------



## tbone75

I need to find out what all these sprockets fit? A few are rim.Close to 20 of them! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Meant to ask,did your wife go with you Jerry?



She would not go near a place like that, can`t stand heat or dust due to asthma.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> She would not go near a place like that, can`t stand heat or dust due to asthma.



No that is no place for her! A little to hard on her in that stuff!


----------



## tbone75

I need to go move the splitter before the splitter crew gets here.Don't want to slow them down! LOL
May need to go get more beer too! They can put that stuff away! Stihl cheap help! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Ron you know what size loops you need in that 3/8 LP non safety stuff? Or you just want some chain?



Are any of those loops 62 dl? I have several neighbors who run those 42 and 46 cc Pull-ons with 18" (and sometimes 20") bars.:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Are any of those loops 62 dl? I have several neighbors who run those 42 and 46 cc Pull-ons with 18" (and sometimes 20") bars.:msp_confused:



No,but I can make you some. The loops I have are 56 and 59 DL.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> No,but I can make you some. The loops I have are 56 and 59 DL.



I don't know if they're worth the trouble of making them, John. I can get those for about $11 per chain when I buy several and I've begged enough favors off of you for a while. If you had any used ones that still had some life left in them I might use those. I was going to put them on some used saws this fall when folks realize their old saws won't start.

I put an ad in the local "free radio swap meet" and offer to buy non-running saws or let folks trade them in for a runner with a sharp chain. You get all kinds of offers with an ad like that.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I don't know if they're worth the trouble of making them, John. I can get those for about $11 per chain when I buy several and I've begged enough favors off of you for a while. If you had any used ones that still had some life left in them I might use those. I was going to put them on some used saws this fall when folks realize their old saws won't start.
> 
> I put an ad in the local "free radio swap meet" and offer to buy non-running saws or let folks trade them in for a runner with a sharp chain. You get all kinds of offers with an ad like that.



I know I have a few,let me see what they are?


----------



## tbone75

Got a care package for Ron fixed up. LOL Not sure how fast I will get to the PO? But soon! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Are any of those loops 62 dl? I have several neighbors who run those 42 and 46 cc Pull-ons with 18" (and sometimes 20") bars.:msp_confused:



You wanna be carefull putting REAL chain on those.
notice what they come with ?
more bumpers and spacers and the cutters are so far apart,,if you put a good chain the saw prob wont handle it and they will wonder what you did to thier saw !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got a care package for Ron fixed up. LOL Not sure how fast I will get to the PO? But soon! LOL



I didnt think anybody cared ,,


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I didnt think anybody cared ,,



Wouldn't hurt if you showed up a little more often! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You wanna be carefull putting REAL chain on those.
> notice what they come with ?
> more bumpers and spacers and the cutters are so far apart,,if you put a good chain the saw prob wont handle it and they will wonder what you did to thier saw !!



I can fix him up with safety chain! LOL Got a few loops of used 14" stuff I don't really want! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I can fix him up with safety chain! LOL Got a few loops of used 14" stuff I don't really want! LOL



THATS what he should use on them.
c'mon,20 in bar on a 35cc saw ?? even 40cc ??? 
chain would grab the wood and pull on the saw and maybe hurt somebody !!
or grab enuf the saw couldnt pull it and NO cutting done !! LOL !!


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> You wanna be carefull putting REAL chain on those.
> notice what they come with ?
> more bumpers and spacers and the cutters are so far apart,,if you put a good chain the saw prob wont handle it and they will wonder what you did to thier saw !!



Yeah, I know. Safety chain is the only way to go on those. They seem to think the bigger bar equals more power. I used to try to explain it but gave up a long time ago. One with a 16" bar sells for $40, one with a 20" sells for $65. Crazy.


----------



## roncoinc

Guy with the blowed up 576 keeps calling,three times today..
now he's pizzing about the shop charge from the place he took it too.
no meds today,,starting to get pizzed myself !! :mad2:
Who buys a saw and dont use it for FIVE months ?? then expect ME to stand behind it when i told him NO warranty !!
aint gonna be ME !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Wouldn't hurt if you showed up a little more often! :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey !! smurfs are busy this time of year with harvest and getting ready for winter and chasing girl smurfs and all that stuff !!

i think DCD in trouble again !! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! smurfs are busy this time of year with harvest and getting ready for winter and chasing girl smurfs and all that stuff !!
> 
> i think DCD in trouble again !! :msp_ohmy:









RON!!!


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> RON!!!





Ron???.................WHAT did you do????? Ya can't blame it on DCD cause he's yella......


HeHeHe...Good one Jaycub...!!!


----------



## tbone75

I don't want to know what part is no longer blue! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got the Slug fed,now back to mowing. YUK! 
Not much wood splitting going on today,everyone is a little sore. LOL They have been slacking way to much this summer! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a email from Jacks today,everything but the filter for the 266 is on back order! CRAP!


----------



## dancan

Them Swede saw luvers are stihl confused


----------



## AU_K2500

evening Fellas. Starting to get stressed about this wedding thing. only about two weeks. Cant wait to get home for a few days. Maybe Ill get some saws as wedding gifts....LOL, yeah right! 

Hows everybody doing this evening? anything exciting happen today?


----------



## dancan

You want us to send Jaycub down to take pics at the stag party ? He's good at takin' pics .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> You want us to send Jaycub down to take pics at the stag party ? He's good at takin' pics .



uuuhhhh....no. you guys are all welcome to find your own way down to Columbus, but no pictures....or midgets. ok jacob can come too.


----------



## dancan

I've got the perfect wedding gift for you , a chainsaw ignition coil , it was in a box of parts , I'm sure you'll need it eventually :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

its funny you mention stag party. Not really having a "party" me, my dad and whoever is in town from the wedding are going out to our property in rural georgia, Shooting skeet and just hanging out....god i miss the country. might run a saw or two!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:

My dads brother gave him a saw for his birthday. i have no idea what it is yet, but im sure i can talk him into running it.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!....Looks like Jaycub run Ron off........or he didn't have an answer to the question I asked.....or his Ol was reading along and smashed the 'puter.....or...??....wzzzzup smurf???


----------



## AU_K2500

anybody actually do anything saw related today???


----------



## tbone75

Got 3/4 of the yard mowed! Hadn't been mowed in 3 weeks! LOL Over a foot high in spots! LOL


----------



## dancan

I saw a work site today, is that considered saw work ?


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> anybody actually do anything saw related today???




I did........started negotations to (perhaps) swap a project 590 for a project 910E...does that count???


----------



## pioneerguy600

I "saw" that Dan was not at home today. Does that count?


----------



## dancan

I went to work and saw my saws , does that count ?


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> anybody actually do anything saw related today???



I mailed some saw parts???


----------



## tbone75

I tripped on a saw,twice today! Same dang one to! LOL 
I did sharpen one chain and put one new chain on a saw!


----------



## Cantdog

We need a determination of what counts and what doesn't....your job "Sparky"...let us know....


----------



## sefh3

I did. I stopped at the dealer and picked up a clutch bearing for my 036. Seems they gave me the wrong one. It's too small. I'm thinking it's from an 025. Oh well, I keep that one and go get the right one next week.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I mailed some saw parts???



Close! Touching is almost there! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> We need a determination of what counts and what doesn't....your job "Sparky"...let us know....



That would be " No Sparky Marky" :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I moved 14 saws so that I could get my 2nd compressor out to put air in my wifes car tires.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I moved 14 saws so that I could get my 2nd compressor out to put air in my wifes car tires.



You loose the first one?
My Brother did,he had a little pancake compressor he just bought they stole it too.


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> We need a determination of what counts and what doesn't....your job "Sparky"...let us know....



Did you put a rag, tool, hand on a saw.....feet don't count.


----------



## AU_K2500

diggers_dad said:


> I mailed some saw parts???



To Texas?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You loose the first one?
> My Brother did,he had a little pancake compressor he just bought they stole it too.



??? your brothers place get broken into?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You loose the first one?
> My Brother did,he had a little pancake compressor he just bought they stole it too.



My first one got borrowed while I was away, my 3 rd one is helplessly buried under saws in the outer storage shed so I only had to move a few saws to get to the 2nd one. They were big saws though, an 090AV, a 090 non AV, a 070 non AV, a Pioneer 650, Pioneer 600A, Pioneer P62, Pioneer P65, Pioneer 655 X 2, Pioneer P52, Pioneer P42, Pioneer P38, Pioneer Farmsaws X 2.,and oh my latest 066 flatop project saw so that actually made 15 saws.


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Did you put a rag, tool, hand on a saw.....feet don't count.



OK.... I guess I did then....I thought I saw a dent in the 61/268XP muffler from when Mikey was dropping maples and I was pushing/steering them with the tractor to fall them exactly where I wanted them reguardless of lean.......so I touched the muffler.......to see if it was dented....it was not.....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> ??? your brothers place get broken into?



Yesterday morning around 2-4am.Got his saws,one I had just fixed and one I had just sold him!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My first one got borrowed while I was away, my 3 rd one is helplessly buried under saws in the outer storage shed so I only had to move a few saws to get to the 2nd one. They were big saws though, an 090AV, a 090 non AV, a 070 non AV, a Pioneer 650, Pioneer 600A, Pioneer P62, Pioneer P65, Pioneer 655 X 2, Pioneer P52, Pioneer P42, Pioneer P38, Pioneer Farmsaws X 2.,and oh my latest 066 flatop project saw so that actually made 15 saws.



Trade you a 064 for a 655! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Yesterday morning around 2-4am.Got his saws,one I had just fixed and one I had just sold him!



sorry to hear that. insurance?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> sorry to hear that. insurance?



Don't know? I am sure he has some kind that should cover them?
Hope he buys a couple more saws from me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dan,Jerry is this some kind of French word?

Picayune and Perique?

A new tobacco I am trying LOL Very STRONG stuff! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

ChainsawmanXX said:


> RON!!!



Jaycub !! your one little sick nekid midgit !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Them Swede saw luvers are stihl confused



HEY !! thier canadians !!! what you expect ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Trade you a 064 for a 655! :msp_rolleyes:



But,....but....but...I only got two. One is my old GTG race saw and the other is a barely run BP655. Ifn I let one go I will only have one left.....


----------



## AU_K2500

just got done pulling the dryer out from the wall....undid both ends of that hose that is just a hair smaller than the damn inlet...and for what? the OL said the little light was on saying check vent....well I checked it, and found NADA! then i got to put it back....Im too damn big to fit between the washer and dryer.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> But,....but....but...I only got two. One is my old GTG race saw and the other is a barely run BP655. Ifn I let one go I will only have one left.....



Ed won't let me have one either! Whoreders! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> just got done pulling the dryer out from the wall....undid both ends of that hose that is just a hair smaller than the damn inlet...and for what? the OL said the little light was on saying check vent....well I checked it, and found NADA! then i got to put it back....Im too damn big to fit between the washer and dryer.



Get a neeked midget and grease him up! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

the only problem with that is Id like my dryer to work afterwards....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jaycub !! your one little sick nekid midgit !!



Ron you got any clean white spots on you? :monkey:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> evening Fellas. Starting to get stressed about this wedding thing. only about two weeks. Cant wait to get home for a few days. Maybe Ill get some saws as wedding gifts....LOL, yeah right!
> 
> Hows everybody doing this evening? anything exciting happen today?



Wedding ?? oh my..

i can send a gift !!! 

small pair of chinese made needle nose vice grips,,attach them between penis and scrotum real tight ..
will solve all martial problems...
works same way as that ring on the finger,,severs all feelings..
works diff for a female,,the ring severs all nerves and feelings from the neck down..
not all bad tho,,as a eunich you will be able to dedicate more time to saw work !!


Oh i'm bad tonite !!  more to come,,unike a newly wed


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan,Jerry is this some kind of French word?
> 
> Picayune and Perique?
> 
> A new tobacco I am trying LOL Very STRONG stuff! LOL



Ok,...since Dan did not respond to your question I will attempt what I know,
Picayune is a Spanish-American derivitave of a word for, something of little value.

Perique is a French term for a type of tobacco that is made by a technique of pressure- fermation where the tobacco leaves are rolled up and stored under pressure in oak whisky casks.


----------



## AU_K2500

yeah yeah, iv heard it all bring it on! In your defense, Marriage isnt for everyone. 

and hey, whats wrong with more saw time?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I moved 14 saws so that I could get my 2nd compressor out to put air in my wifes car tires.



Have you found all the Husky's DAncant left for you while you were gone yet ??
he may have spread themm around as surprises


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,...since Dan did not respond to your question I will attempt what I know,
> Picayune is a Spanish-American derivitave of a word for, something of little value.
> 
> Perique is a French term for a type of tobacco that is made by a technique of pressure- fermation where the tobacco leaves are rolled up and stored under pressure in oak whisky casks.



Thanks Jerry.
This tobacco will put hair on your nads! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wedding ?? oh my..
> 
> i can send a gift !!!
> 
> small pair of chinese made needle nose vice grips,,attach them between penis and scrotum real tight ..
> will solve all martial problems...
> works same way as that ring on the finger,,severs all feelings..
> works diff for a female,,the ring severs all nerves and feelings from the neck down..
> not all bad tho,,as a eunich you will be able to dedicate more time to saw work !!
> 
> 
> Oh i'm bad tonite !!  more to come,,unike a newly wed



How about one of them rubber bands they use on calves? They would fall off by the time he got hitched! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Have you found all the Husky's DAncant left for you while you were gone yet ??
> he may have spread themm around as surprises



I havn`t looked into the shop yet, been waiting til I acclimatize for a bit...LOL
I don`t have my Hazmat suit at the ready either!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jerry.
> This tobacco will put hair on your nads! :msp_w00t:



Your tobacco should have a strong fruity/ vinegar flavor if ddone correctly, this flavor comes from the partially fermented tobacco leaves that are stored inside oak whisky casks for several years.The leaves are kept moist and this allows for a strong flavor to be released, sort of like aging wine does.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your tobacco should have a strong fruity/ vinegar flavor if ddone correctly, this flavor comes from the partially fermented tobacco leaves that are stored inside oak whisky casks for several years.The leaves are kept moist and this allows for a strong flavor to be released, sort of like aging wine does.



All I can tell is its potent !! LOL May have to mix it with some cheap chit!


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,,NINE calls from the dude with the 576.. !! today !!
had a nice compasionate email wrote up baically telling him to screw off but i didnt send it..
one of his calls mentioned "lawyer" and how we should work it out without that sort of thing..
he been calling from his cell and home phone and i havent answered..
then he tried a new tactic,,calling from a caller ID blocked phone i didnt answer..
an arborist friend stopped by to borrow my splitter,,got a call from an "unknown" number,,had him answer it..
was the 576 dude,,my friend told him i was in jail and wouldnt be out for two weeks !!!  LOL !!!
one of his calls on the answr machine said he would stop by tomorrow.......
SO,,,if you dont hear from me in awhile i may just be in that jail !! LOL !!
no meds so i'm mean as hell,,could tear a pitbull a new A-hole and put hot sauce on it and have it for lunch !!
all i need now is a good confrontation to make my day and get some frustration out !!
you guys will write me wont you ????


----------



## tbone75

Ron you never told us what DCD did to get into trouble again? :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OK,,,NINE calls from the dude with the 576.. !! today !!
> had a nice compasionate email wrote up baically telling him to screw off but i didnt send it..
> one of his calls mentioned "lawyer" and how we should work it out without that sort of thing..
> he been calling from his cell and home phone and i havent answered..
> then he tried a new tactic,,calling from a caller ID blocked phone i didnt answer..
> an arborist friend stopped by to borrow my splitter,,got a call from an "unknown" number,,had him answer it..
> was the 576 dude,,my friend told him i was in jail and wouldnt be out for two weeks !!! LOL !!!
> one of his calls on the answr machine said he would stop by tomorrow.......
> SO,,,if you dont hear from me in awhile i may just be in that jail !! LOL !!
> no meds so i'm mean as hell,,could tear a pitbull a new A-hole and put hot sauce on it and have it for lunch !!
> all i need now is a good confrontation to make my day and get some frustration out !!
> you guys will write me wont you ????



Sure ,I will write to you ifn you get tossed in the hoose gow, might even mail you some dental floss and buffing compound if they plan on keepin you inn for a while...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,,,NINE calls from the dude with the 576.. !! today !!
> had a nice compasionate email wrote up baically telling him to screw off but i didnt send it..
> one of his calls mentioned "lawyer" and how we should work it out without that sort of thing..
> he been calling from his cell and home phone and i havent answered..
> then he tried a new tactic,,calling from a caller ID blocked phone i didnt answer..
> an arborist friend stopped by to borrow my splitter,,got a call from an "unknown" number,,had him answer it..
> was the 576 dude,,my friend told him i was in jail and wouldnt be out for two weeks !!! LOL !!!
> one of his calls on the answr machine said he would stop by tomorrow.......
> SO,,,if you dont hear from me in awhile i may just be in that jail !! LOL !!
> no meds so i'm mean as hell,,could tear a pitbull a new A-hole and put hot sauce on it and have it for lunch !!
> all i need now is a good confrontation to make my day and get some frustration out !!
> you guys will write me wont you ????



What will DCD get into while your gone??? :msp_w00t:

Yep we could write,if we find out where they put you? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Jerry where is that pic of you in your BM suit?


----------



## roncoinc

On the brighter saw side,,,,,,,,,,,...

Got that old Jreds 70E going today !! 
didnt even need a carb kit !









Flushed the tank and backwards flushed the fuel line and filter..
a little running cleaned out the carb and it al seems fine..
dont know wht they had in it for bar oil but it seemed to come out and cover the deck real well 
first comp check was 80lbs..
fed it mix and kept it runing with the squirt gun for awhile and got 150 lbs..
fuel in the tank and it ran well..
comp went down to 120lbs..
think the rings may be sticking ?? it has been sitting for awhile ..
ROBIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or PB !!!!!!!!!! 
how to free up those rings ??
looking in the plug hole the cyl wall looks like new..
besides barn crust the saw is very clean in every way and dont show a lot of use,i didnt even need to clean the air filter !
didnt even need to clean under the clutch cover and the sprocket/rim looks like new..
just need to free the rings and all will be good..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you never told us what DCD did to get into trouble again? :msp_scared:



To late tonite...
will have to take pix of the durned canadian reprobate !!
tellin ya,,,dont know if he;s scottish canadian or french canadian or english canadian,or what but he's sumthin else !!
If'n he dont smarten up gonna DEFLATE him !!..
or send him to Dancant his dad to straighten him out !!.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure ,I will write to you ifn you get tossed in the hoose gow, might even mail you some dental floss and buffing compound if they plan on keepin you inn for a while...LOL



Yeh !! nice guy you are !! 
send somebody with no teeth dental floss !!.
one meen sob !


----------



## roncoinc

What ????

who dat ???

oh yes ma'm,,,i hear you calling ....
so soft and warm and comforting,and non judgemental  you will welcome anybody into your warm embrace..
nothing like a friendly mattress 

and NO ring involved and i dont have to be NICE in the morning !! LOL !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> On the brighter saw side,,,,,,,,,,,...
> 
> Got that old Jreds 70E going today !!
> didnt even need a carb kit !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flushed the tank and backwards flushed the fuel line and filter..
> a little running cleaned out the carb and it al seems fine..
> dont know wht they had in it for bar oil but it seemed to come out and cover the deck real well
> first comp check was 80lbs..
> fed it mix and kept it runing with the squirt gun for awhile and got 150 lbs..
> fuel in the tank and it ran well..
> comp went down to 120lbs..
> think the rings may be sticking ?? it has been sitting for awhile ..
> ROBIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or PB !!!!!!!!!!
> how to free up those rings ??
> looking in the plug hole the cyl wall looks like new..
> besides barn crust the saw is very clean in every way and dont show a lot of use,i didnt even need to clean the air filter !
> didnt even need to clean under the clutch cover and the sprocket/rim looks like new..
> just need to free the rings and all will be good..



Pull the cylinder and clean it up right.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What ????
> 
> who dat ???
> 
> oh yes ma'm,,,i hear you calling ....
> so soft and warm and comforting,and non judgemental  you will welcome anybody into your warm embrace..
> nothing like a friendly mattress
> 
> and NO ring involved and i dont have to be NICE in the morning !! LOL !!!



Nite Ron,I may get that box in the mail tomorrow?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Jaycub !! your one little sick nekid midgit !!



 i try!!!







AU_K2500 said:


> just got done pulling the dryer out from the wall....undid both ends of that hose that is just a hair smaller than the damn inlet...and for what? the OL said the little light was on saying check vent....well I checked it, and found NADA! then i got to put it back....Im too damn big to fit between the washer and dryer.



I can fix it right up for ya! 
Getting hitched huh??? 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> i try!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can fix it right up for ya!
> Getting hitched huh???
> GOOD LUCK!



That was a good one! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Nappy time is over , unless your a ZZZSlacker .


----------



## tbone75

Yes Dan! Loud mouth,I am up! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

I didn't plan on being up right now! But the rain is on the way! :msp_sad: The body is not happy again! :msp_unsure:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!!!

Hey Dan!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John !!!!
> 
> Hey Dan!!!



Hey Rob !!! Making it through your first night OK?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Rob !!! Making it through your first night OK?



Yeah. Just wiped out. 

That chain is $72.00 a foot!!

They have been chucking stuff out for a month!!

Crappy time to be gone!! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan,Jerry is this some kind of French word?
> 
> Picayune and Perique?
> 
> A new tobacco I am trying LOL Very STRONG stuff! LOL



Picayune is Spanish and Perique is pretty much unknown up here but thanks for the word to search because I got a history lesson :smile2:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perique


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Just wiped out.
> 
> That chain is $72.00 a foot!!
> 
> They have been chucking stuff out for a month!!
> 
> Crappy time to be gone!! LOL



You may have missed some goodies! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Time for beddy bye. 

Bye!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Time for beddy bye.
> 
> Bye!!



Nite Rob


----------



## dancan

Nite Rob .
I'm off to work .


----------



## RandyMac

beat ya, already at work


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> beat ya, already at work



Hi Randy! You get moved in yet?


----------



## CM76

tbone75 said:


> Hi Randy! You get moved in yet?



Hey there Randy - How is that new place of yours going ? I will be moving those Homelites soon. They have a couple of Titans as room mates on their sea leg to Australia.

Regards,

Chris.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> How about one of them rubber bands they use on calves? They would fall off by the time he got hitched! :msp_w00t:




Hoss knows this guy...............


----------



## tbone75

This Slug is laying back down! Soon as I take a happy pill! LOL


----------



## RandyMac

Not quite. Annie has most of the painting done, meaning she is painting the entire interior, she won't live with everything being white. We will be moved in next week, I will have ten days off starting Sunday. I did run the new mower through knee deep grass, I'm glad I spent the extra bucks on a good one. Tomorrow the washer and dryer will be delivered, the 'fridge next Monday I think. The timing was excellent, we got everything paid for and now the County's deficit problems might mean lots of layoffs. I think my job survived this round, will know Oct. 1st for sure. I'm not worried too much, I pulled a fast one with an investment and have over a year's worth of bucks in the bank. I'm working on a deal for a nice Trail 90.


----------



## Cantdog

Sounds like things are falling into place nicely for you Randy....good to hear....you'll probably be fine with the job.....I mean someones gotts watch the Hooples and FCs all night....keep track...keep count....


----------



## roncoinc

The bar for the 70E was in pretty good shape.
i dressed it and cleaned it and got a coat of primer on it.
Saw must have been sitting awhile with the stuck rings and the bar had some rust on it..








of course that ment i get to play with my favorite chemical 
muratic acid..
i like the pretty yellow color it turns rust..








now thats it's nice and clean a quicky with the palm sander and a coat of primer.
this pic just bar after acid washed off.


----------



## tbone75

Everybody go back to bed too?


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Everybody go back to bed too?



No, but I will be in an hour.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> No, but I will be in an hour.



Hope you get some good rest!


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Hope you get some good rest!



Thank you, I most likely will, 5-6 hours at least.
Gotta run over the the old place and grab the table and chairs.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Thank you, I most likely will, 5-6 hours at least.
> Gotta run over the the old place and grab the table and chairs.



Moving just sucks! LOL But once your there,it won't take long to feel at home!


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Moving just sucks! LOL But once your there,it won't take long to feel at home!



Really felt like home when I mowed the lawn.


----------



## dancan

Could you guys keep it down ? 
I'm tryin' to work .


----------



## dancan

Ok , quiet time is over .


----------



## dancan

I was busy working on my propane powered Husekee recycler , it's bigger than I thought 12''id 22''oal :smile2:
You guy's on John's McHappy pills ?


----------



## roncoinc

Going to the grocery store.
maybe lobster,maybe prime rib  maybe both !!
Got my decision today,, us %100 disable guys gotta eat good !! LOL !!!


----------



## Chris-PA

I've always ignored this thread, but I got curious and read a page. 58470 comments huh? I still have no idea what it's about.


----------



## tbone75

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I've always ignored this thread, but I got curious and read a page. 58470 comments huh? I still have no idea what it's about.



Just a bunch of BS going on. :hmm3grin2orange:
Its the best thread on AS !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Going to the grocery store.
> maybe lobster,maybe prime rib  maybe both !!
> Got my decision today,, us %100 disable guys gotta eat good !! LOL !!!



That is some great news Ron!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Just finished mowing the grass! Looks like rain and sec. too! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That is some great news Ron!!!!





 .............. :big_smile: ............


----------



## tbone75

I didn't even stop for lunch!
Mom is taking us out to eat tonight!  She is heading back to Fla. in 5 days.so this is the OLs birthday dinner. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> .............. :big_smile: ............



Take the OL on a little vacation! Bet you aint done that in a very long time?


----------



## tbone75

Guess I better hit the shower! Heading out at 4pm ! 2:40 now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the thing to hook 2 puters together today! Maybe I can do that when I get back? Or blow them both up! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a great idea for you Ron!
Take the OL down to Texass and get hitched the same time as Mark! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Just got 2 new saws.... Plus a "bunch" of saws from an old tree trimmer guy im suppose to go see sunday!  i love finding saws!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> That is some great news Ron!!!!



Where's the news ???
I thought it was common knowledge .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Where's the news ???
> I thought it was common knowledge .



Hey Dancant, hows the leg?


----------



## dancan

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I've always ignored this thread, but I got curious and read a page. 58470 comments huh? I still have no idea what it's about.



My saw is faster and better than yours , Stihls rule and Hosekezz are 2nd best .......................That about sums the thread up .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> My saw is faster and better than yours , Stihls rule and Hosekezz are 2nd best .......................That about sums the thread up .



All my saws are faster than yours, maybe better to, but keep all the orange smelly ones away from my place,please....


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Dancant, hows the leg?



Stihl on crutches till next Wednesday but the ankle/foot feels fine with the odd time where it lets me know I'm alive .
I did pick up a shiny new cane today , I'll road test it for a few laps as long as the wife doesn't catch me over the weekend to get ready .
The countdown is on ! )


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> Stihl on crutches till next Wednesday but the ankle/foot feels fine with the odd time where it lets me know I'm alive .
> I did pick up a shiny new cane today , I'll road test it for a few laps as long as the wife doesn't catch me over the weekend to get ready .
> The countdown is on ! )



I rarely used my cruthes i always liked using my cane, im dangerous with it! Cracked it smacking my brother across the back


----------



## roncoinc

Ahhh,,,there it is,cooked just right and ready to eat


----------



## dancan

Huseskee guys need their own knee pads so they can pray to stay at number 2 ahead of Echo LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Ahhh,,,there it is,cooked just right and ready to eat



Looks good Ron....little over cooked for my taste.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Looks good Ron....little over cooked for my taste.



You guys are just plain SICK! Don't you know eating raw meat will kill ya! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

I had Mahi Mahi for dinner! It was OK,not the best fish I have had.And drank a Stella beer! Jerry don't know what good beer is!! That stuff is not great in the least! I could drink it if there was nothing else! LOL Now I wonder if that Keiths is any good? Ron may know what hes talking about? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Looks good Ron....little over cooked for my taste.



Yeh,,a little over done,,shouldnt have set it so close to the stove !!


----------



## dancan

You ate fish that looks like that ??
And you're how close to fresh fish ??
Ah , I got it taste buds like dirt and Bud Lite Lime .










:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You ate fish that looks like that ??
> And you're how close to fresh fish ??
> Ah , I got it taste buds like dirt and Bud Lite Lime .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OL had ribs. She liked them. YUK !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Bud lite would have been better beer! Fish could have been way better!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,a little over done,,shouldnt have set it so close to the stove !!



Gross!!!!!!!  :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

Daum , you ate fish that looks like this and didn't like Stella ??






Oh , I get it , Ohio , the land of dirt and fresh fish .............
And Keith's is not Stella .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,a little over done,,shouldnt have set it so close to the stove !!



I'd like a little more black pepper and sea salt on it please .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Daum , you ate fish that looks like this and didn't like Stella ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh , I get it , Ohio , the land of dirt and fresh fish .............
> And Keith's is not Stella .



That what it looked like before I ate it? LOL It will look better tomorrow! LOL


----------



## dancan

Well , they do seem to start early on it .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well , they do seem to start early on it .
> 
> [url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmetroblogger/3939542436/[/URL]



Yep, the Yanks sure love their TECATE Beer.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

The most popular beer I came across out there,

https://www.google.ca/search?q=tecate+beer&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=HLpTUKm-JqqV0QGKnIHIBA&ved=0CDIQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=447


----------



## dancan

But you know , any beer that you have to pour salt and lime over it to make it drinkable ...................Mahi Mahi come to mind .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> But you know , any beer that you have to pour salt and lime over it to make it drinkable ...................Mahi Mahi come to mind .



Not even salt and lime would make that chit drinkable....LOL


----------



## dancan

Mmmmmm , Mahi Mahi Huski Huski Exlax comes to mind .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Mmmmmm , Mahi Mahi Huski Huski Exlax comes to mind .



They be movin and shakin...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The most popular beer I came across out there,
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=tecate+beer&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=HLpTUKm-JqqV0QGKnIHIBA&ved=0CDIQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=447



Never tried that one?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Never tried that one?



''Tecate is best known outside of metropolitan San Diego–Tijuana for Tecate beer and being the home of author Daniel Reveles. Tecate beer is one of the most popular beers in Mexico and California and is typically drunk pouring lime and salt on top of a can of the product.''

Never heard of it .................I guess I'm on the Right coast LOL .


----------



## dancan

I've been bench pressing 180lbs of chit all day all week , I think I hear sumthin' callin' muh name .................


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> ''Tecate is best known outside of metropolitan San Diego–Tijuana for Tecate beer and being the home of author Daniel Reveles. Tecate beer is one of the most popular beers in Mexico and California and is typically drunk pouring lime and salt on top of a can of the product.''
> 
> Never heard of it .................I guess I'm on the Right coast LOL .




Believe me,...you are not missing anything. We were sitting around out in the desert one evening about a week into our stay when one of the crew broke out a case of that TECATE stuff, the only thing that could improve that stuff would to be to drink it out of a dirty glass......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

On the other hand, I opened a 24 of Stellas, I removed and drank one, when I finished drinking that first one I reached into the case for another, right on time I`de say, there was only one left....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I've been bench pressing 180lbs of chit all day all week , I think I hear sumthin' callin' muh name .................



You`re going down earlier than usual....LOL


----------



## dancan

The last 2 weeks have been tuff on the body and the head 
It might be starting to catch up with me ...................or not .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The last 2 weeks have been tuff on the body and the head
> It might be starting to catch up with me ...................or not .



I just do what my body tells me , if it says its tired I sleep....LOL


----------



## dancan

It's telling to drink more beer .....................Maybe after this little nap ...........


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It's telling to drink more beer .....................Maybe after this little nap ...........



Well it better be Keiths!


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas.



Evening Mark.


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
It was a rough day today in the office. I spent the day at a golf course. We had a golf outing that my company sponsored. It was a blast. I never thought golf would be my thing but I'm really liking it.


----------



## sefh3

It did start off rough this morning with a few showers but turned out to be a wonderful day.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That what it looked like before I ate it? LOL It will look better tomorrow! LOL



Now THATS funny as CHIT !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, the Yanks sure love their TECATE Beer.....LOL



TECATE !!! 

bottles better..








bottles have a built in opener in the bottom


----------



## sefh3

Now that is a great idea with the bottle opener on the bottom of each bottle.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TECATE !!!
> 
> bottles better..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottles have a built in opener in the bottom



Guess I got to try one? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I can see why candians drink canadian beer,,they dont know what beer taste like !!

I have spent a LOT of time at the taco stand next to the beer factory in Tecate mexico.
it was a little further than TJ but a lot nicer ride on the bike..
The pic of the bottle is one i have saved since the mid 80's and is from mexico.
they were twist off caps with an opener in the bottom so you always had to buy at least TWO !! 
gonna tell ya after a bike ride thru the desert that Tecate was some GOOD tasting beer !
havent had any since then so i cant say how it taste now but back then it was good stuff..
well,,the beer i got in tecate was anyway,,dont know about what they exported ..


----------



## tbone75

Hooked up my puter thing,didn't work? May need both of them turned on? Got to find a power cord for the other one. LOL In the basement some were??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hooked up my puter thing,didn't work? May need both of them turned on? Got to find a power cord for the other one. LOL In the basement some were??



UH,,,,,how you expect the other puter to show up on the screen if it aint turned on /????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> UH,,,,,how you expect the other puter to show up on the screen if it aint turned on /????



Was just trying to use one.


----------



## AU_K2500

Marriage prep class tomorrow....oh joy.

Spent part of my gift card at the hardware store
Got some peg board and peg board accessories. And a neat shelf to go under the peg board for cans and small boxes with ignition coils and top ends! Lol


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Was just trying to use one.



should work then


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Marriage prep class tomorrow....oh joy.



Lessons on auto erotica ! 
after marriage your on your own !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Evening all,
> It was a rough day today in the office. I spent the day at a golf course. We had a golf outing that my company sponsored. It was a blast. I never thought golf would be my thing but I'm really liking it.



Go away and dont come back !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Lessons on auto erotica !
> after marriage your on your own !! LOL !!



Lol


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> should work then



What I thought? I even broke down and read the instructions !


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey slug sent you second set of dogs to the laser. He got em cut but he cut the clutch side twice. Hell cut two case side dogs Monday.....looks like your getting two more sets. Smaller than the first which went out today.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey slug sent you second set of dogs to the laser. He got em cut but he cut the clutch side twice. Hell cut two case side dogs Monday.....looks like your getting two more sets. Smaller than the first which went out today.



Thanks Mark!!!!!! I bet they are nice too!!!


----------



## tbone75

Found a power cord! Now it works just like it said it would! Push the little button,use the other puter!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Mark!!!!!! I bet they are nice too!!!



Well they fit. And they're sharp. Way have a few beads of slag that need to be knocked of from the laser....but they're small. And they are raw metal....but they'd look good in black!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well they fit. And they're sharp. Way have a few beads of slag that need to be knocked of from the laser....but they're small. And they are raw metal....but they'd look good in black!



I can give them a paint job!


----------



## jimdad07

Trying to get pics from the trip to upload, being a real PITA tonight. I apologize Ron, I just saw the post about calling you. I haven't been able to check in since the trip, got the remainder of the week out of the way so I have some time to stop in for a bit. That is a nice area, we ended up eating at a place called the Lobster Trap. The food was great and so were the family of bears dumpster diving when we pulled into the place. Good to be home, I have been out in the shop all night cleaning saws I haven't been able to get to and putting them away all shined up. Went through some of the attic stock and I have quite a few projects for winter if I can get to them. Not as many as John, but a few. How is everybody in here tonight?


----------



## jimdad07

Geesh....I didn't think the smell traveled so far......


----------



## tbone75

Where you at SLACKERS and SNOOOOOZZZzzzzzers :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

I forgot its Saturday! LOL You guys get to sleep in today! I don't keep track of what day it is? It can be Saturday every day for me and Ron! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. 
Dial the phone


----------



## dancan

I was busy letting the dog out , cat in , cat out , dog in and makin' and drinkin' coffee .
I think the wife wants to do a bit of yard salin' today and tomorrow , I'll have to keep track of the Wildthingies .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Dan, Rob and John!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Off to the camp on the lake this morning, will take along a couple of chainsaws to make a bit more firewood for this upcoming fall season. I like it when I can have a fire in the inside camp stove all day long.
Big camparama out on the island this coming weekend. You up for that ,Dan?


----------



## dancan

No sea legs yet :msp_sad:
I'll be there soon :smile2:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey robin!

Lat night I had to drill and bore out a piece of shaft stuck in a coupling. 

5.5" dia by 18" long. 120+ pounds of shaft reduced to chips. 

Saved the coupling and key!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Good morning USA !!
I got a feeling that it's going to be a wonderfull day,,
the sun in the sky has a smile on it's face,
and it's shining a salute to the american race !
Oh boy it's swell to say,
GOOD MORNING USA !!!!!!!!


Theme from American Dad.


----------



## Cantdog

Had a pizz poor day yesterday...started out fine...good coffee...was going to put new pads and rotors on the front of the Saab....went down to my friendly NAPA store...they had the premeum Pads but not the good rotors...have the premeum rotors here by 9:30 he says...OK I says....show back up and get all the parts including a can of brake Kleen and a roll of blew shop towels.

Go back to the shop, jack the car up ....put it on jack stands..pull both front tires..pull both calipers and pads support the cailipers on another set of jack stands...this is going real good...start the rotor hold down bolts ....sweet.....then I find that the rotors can't be removed with out removing the cast sthil caliper mounting brackets...OK.....(now it gets good)...brackets are held on by two rather massive bolts with wierd heads...think it's 12 point...nope.....finally find they are inverted torx????WTF???...call the Nay Pee Ay store...WTF????......nope..their sizes only go to E 16...??? Really?? E 16??...OK...Now I'm sitting at the shop with no auto (OL has my truck) and the Nay Pee Ay can't deliver me the proper tool..car's all apart.....sigh....measure across the star with dial caliper..lock..wait for the OL doing the Country Club books..3 hrs...worked on a 590 I may be swaping....brake Kleen rotors.....waiting....finally Ol shows up with the truck....YaaaY!! Drive to Ellsworth with caliper to the mothership Nay Pee Ay store buy $14.00 E 20 socket......drive back to shop...Mikey has arrived while I was gone parked in front of the 16' tall. open swinging doors......starter crapped out.....won't start....check battery.....11.65V???...Take Mikey to the Nay Pee Ay store for new battery...nope...stihl won't start..so mikey starts cleaning connections ....I pull both brackets...ahhhh..progress....OH NO......not so fast chummy..... the clean rotors don't fit!!!! Back to the Nay Pee Ay store with rotors...right number on box.....wrong rotors in box.... checked aginst cheep rotors.....sigh....have to pull Mikey's truck away from the shop with my truck enough to close doors...went to beer store bought 12 pk of tall PBR for Mikey...12pk of tall Ballantines for me....sat at the shop untill it was all gone....OL had to come drive me and Mikey home.......starter is beat on his truck.......new rotors arrived at the Nay Pee Ay store 14 min ago......gonna give it another shot...spent all day and half the night on a two hr job....sigh.......


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Good morning USA !!
> I got a feeling that it's going to be a wonderfull day,,
> the sun in the sky has a smile on it's face,
> and it's shining a salute to the american race !
> Oh boy it's swell to say,
> GOOD MORNING USA !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Theme from American Dad.





humbug.....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> humbug.....



LOL !!

hope it goes better today


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!
> 
> hope it goes better today



Thanks..LOL!! Me too!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John.
> Dial the phone



Chit ! I missed ya! Went to play in the shop!


----------



## dancan

You can use a bunch of words with wrong 
fitting
boxed 
machined 
labeled 
side
listing 
picked
delivered

Tools , you can never have enough tools .
All once a week events for work .


----------



## dancan

Off to go Sailin' .


----------



## tbone75

Good luck Robin!


----------



## tbone75

Well you bunch of snobs,I am going back to the shop! LOL Sorting some of the new chit out! LOL Got a couple little home made tools I have no idea what they are?


----------



## RandyMac

Had quite the night here...LMAO!!!!
I can't give details, but if a man and wife are beset by a gang of punks, technology wins the day and the ER is filled with broken punks. LOL!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Had a pizz poor day yesterday...started out fine...good coffee...was going to put new pads and rotors on the front of the Saab....went down to my friendly NAPA store...they had the premeum Pads but not the good rotors...have the premeum rotors here by 9:30 he says...OK I says....show back up and get all the parts including a can of brake Kleen and a roll of blew shop towels.
> 
> Go back to the shop, jack the car up ....put it on jack stands..pull both front tires..pull both calipers and pads support the cailipers on another set of jack stands...this is going real good...start the rotor hold down bolts ....sweet.....then I find that the rotors can't be removed with out removing the cast sthil caliper mounting brackets...OK.....(now it gets good)...brackets are held on by two rather massive bolts with wierd heads...think it's 12 point...nope.....finally find they are inverted torx????WTF???...call the Nay Pee Ay store...WTF????......nope..their sizes only go to E 16...??? Really?? E 16??...OK...Now I'm sitting at the shop with no auto (OL has my truck) and the Nay Pee Ay can't deliver me the proper tool..car's all apart.....sigh....measure across the star with dial caliper..lock..wait for the OL doing the Country Club books..3 hrs...worked on a 590 I may be swaping....brake Kleen rotors.....waiting....finally Ol shows up with the truck....YaaaY!! Drive to Ellsworth with caliper to the mothership Nay Pee Ay store buy $14.00 E 20 socket......drive back to shop...Mikey has arrived while I was gone parked in front of the 16' tall. open swinging doors......starter crapped out.....won't start....check battery.....11.65V???...Take Mikey to the Nay Pee Ay store for new battery...nope...stihl won't start..so mikey starts cleaning connections ....I pull both brackets...ahhhh..progress....OH NO......not so fast chummy..... the clean rotors don't fit!!!! Back to the Nay Pee Ay store with rotors...right number on box.....wrong rotors in box.... checked aginst cheep rotors.....sigh....have to pull Mikey's truck away from the shop with my truck enough to close doors...went to beer store bought 12 pk of tall PBR for Mikey...12pk of tall Ballantines for me....sat at the shop untill it was all gone....OL had to come drive me and Mikey home.......starter is beat on his truck.......new rotors arrived at the Nay Pee Ay store 14 min ago......gonna give it another shot...spent all day and half the night on a two hr job....sigh.......



Always a Saab story with you....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

still can't get photobucket to work right :bang:


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Always a Saab story with you....:hmm3grin2orange:



Ain't it the truth?? Saab's all better now...amazing how good things go when you have the right tools AND parts......


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Ain't it the truth?? Saab's all better now...amazing how good things go when you have the right tools AND parts......



It is amazing how well it goes with the right stuff. I am off to work on the shop, I spent about three hours last night cleaning and shining up saws and putting them away. I was looking through a bunch of parts boxes in the attic and I think I may be able to build a saw or two. May be able to get one or two 359's built. We'll see.


----------



## dancan

Back from sailin' , no saws at all :msp_mad:
The wife did OK , she got 100lbs+ of knitting and quilting magazines and a shopping bag full of material for 20 bucks .
All I found was an old Forgecraft Hicarbon butcher's knife , a surplus folding shovel and this 







All for $1.50 , I was going to send the cracker to anybody with a disability so they could continue to eat lobster but the wife claimed it .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Back from sailin' , no saws at all :msp_mad:
> The wife did OK , she got 100lbs+ of knitting and quilting magazines and a shopping bag full of material for 20 bucks .
> All I found was an old Forgecraft Hicarbon butcher's knife , a surplus folding shovel and this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All for $1.50 , I was going to send the cracker to anybody with a disability so they could continue to eat lobster but the wife claimed it .



I think your OL has plans for that nut cracker when you get out of hand! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I think your OL has plans for that nut cracker when you get out of hand! :hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_w00t: I hope not , I paid for her stuff ............


----------



## jimdad07

The kids have just taken all of the cutoff wood in the shop and threw it all outside of the shop in the area that I just cleaned up...I am making them cut their own switches right now as we speak.

Good distraction for them though so I just let them have fun with it. Still putting battens on the outside of the building so keeping them busy is a plus.


----------



## tbone75

I am just playing in the wood pile. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

No saws yardsailing but i got a new verticle/horizontal belt sander with the round sander to replace the one i have for dressing bar's , $10 in nice shape.

Picked some ears of "serendipity" corn, a triple sweet hybrid.. 

cooked a pound of bacon,nice and soft so it aint like eating plywood.....he,hee..

got the muffler for the 70E painted and cured in the toaster oven in the shop,to sluggish to put it together now.

saved a delmonico steak for the grill tonite..

found place in Kittery Maine selling lobster for $2.75 lb.will make it there monday 

had a poulan 2050 given to me along with a 42cc crapsman in very nice looking shape,,runs well,just needed cleaning and a chain.
should have some 3/8 lo pro coming for it ??

helped a friend work on his little IH tractor,put a radiator in it.

and,,and,,and,,forget ..


----------



## dancan

John , how are you setting up to grind your knife bevels ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Well made it through marriage prep....there went 8 hours of my life.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Well made it through marriage prep....there went 8 hours of my life.



Don't sweat it , about .00000000000003 of a millisecond after you say ''I Do'' you'll completely forget about them lost 8 hours because you'll be busy thinkin' '' Ohhhhhhhhh WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF and Half !''


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Don't sweat it , about .00000000000003 of a millisecond after you say ''I Do'' you'll completely forget about them lost 8 hours because you'll be busy thinkin' '' Ohhhhhhhhh WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF and Half !''



lol...you and Ron really have some words of wisdom!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well made it through marriage prep....there went 8 hours of my life.



Dont fret,,there will be many more.

specially after she decides the saws are to dirty and take to much of your time


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> John , how are you setting up to grind your knife bevels ?



I figured it out , I'll make a jig and file it by hand .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I am just playing in the wood pile. LOL



Hmmm ,, been almost 5 hrs since we heard from John , maybe he's fallen and can't get up ???


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Dont fret,,there will be many more.
> 
> specially after she decides the saws are to dirty and take to much of your time



nah, shes likes being able to get rid of me every once and a while. the garage and the saws are a good way to get rid of me.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No saws yardsailing but i got a new verticle/horizontal belt sander with the round sander to replace the one i have for dressing bar's , $10 in nice shape.
> 
> Picked some ears of "serendipity" corn, a triple sweet hybrid..
> 
> cooked a pound of bacon,nice and soft so it aint like eating plywood.....he,hee..
> 
> got the muffler for the 70E painted and cured in the toaster oven in the shop,to sluggish to put it together now.
> 
> saved a delmonico steak for the grill tonite..
> 
> found place in Kittery Maine selling lobster for $2.75 lb.will make it there monday
> 
> had a poulan 2050 given to me along with a 42cc crapsman in very nice looking shape,,runs well,just needed cleaning and a chain.
> should have some 3/8 lo pro coming for it ??
> 
> helped a friend work on his little IH tractor,put a radiator in it.
> 
> and,,and,,and,,forget ..



A 7' piece of non safety stuff will be heading your way very soon. LOL And a couple loops too!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I figured it out , I'll make a jig and file it by hand .



Hey lad! You ever try Gorbet files? They are so flat and cut so uniformly. 

SMOOTH!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Haven't come across Gorbet yet , just JK of india (JunK) and Nicholson .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , how are you setting up to grind your knife bevels ?



Its just about impossible to tell you how I do it! It makes no sense till you see it done. I found a way to do it by accident ! LOL Nothing you think would ever work! LOL And its a 2-1/2" wide stone I use.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey lad! You ever try Gorbet files? They are so flat and cut so uniformly.
> 
> SMOOTH!!!!!



Never heard of them?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Gorbet will spoil you quickly. You guys need handles?

Or do I have to send those too? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Its just about impossible to tell you how I do it! It makes no sense till you see it done. I found a way to do it by accident ! LOL Nothing you think would ever work! LOL And its a 2-1/2" wide stone I use.



Take a couple of pics ??
I might just make a jig that keeps it at the same angle on my 1x32 Delta belt grinder to get the flats that I want , I used one of the knife PDF's I had and cut 6'' from the Forgecraft that I got for something to do LOL Do a googoo search for Old Hickory Mod .


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Gorbet will spoil you quickly. You guys need handles?
> 
> Or do I have to send those too? LOL



Handles ?? Golf balls work .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Gorbet will spoil you quickly. You guys need handles?
> 
> Or do I have to send those too? LOL



Got plenty of handles! Stocked up long before I had to retire! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Take a couple of pics ??
> I might just make a jig that keeps it at the same angle on my 1x32 Delta belt grinder to get the flats that I want , I used one of the knife PDF's I had and cut 6'' from the Forgecraft that I got for something to do LOL Do a googoo search for Old Hickory Mod .



Have to wait till I make another one. LOL ?????


----------



## tbone75

Dan,you ever see the one I sent Jerry?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Handles ?? Golf balls work .



They work better than standard handles for a lor of stuff. 

Angle is most important. Stand on a box if the vise is too tall. 

I'll send another handle. It's angled.


----------



## AU_K2500

You guys talking bout making knives? Always wanted to try. Finally got some cooler weather here feels good out there.


----------



## Stihl 041S

The angled handles aren't in McMaster-Carr!!!!!

John and Dan gonna do evaluation ?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You guys talking bout making knives? Always wanted to try. Finally got some cooler weather here feels good out there.



Yep! LOL Never hurts to try!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The angled handles aren't in McMaster-Carr!!!!!
> 
> John and Dan gonna do evaluation ?



Never seen an angled handle either? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

I'd have a lot if research and reading to do.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Have to wait till I make another one. LOL ?????



Well , what's the hold up :msp_angry: (not angry , just giving you the look LOL)



Stihl 041S said:


> The angled handles aren't in McMaster-Carr!!!!!
> 
> John and Dan gonna do evaluation ?



I'll evaluate anything :smile2:



tbone75 said:


> Never seen an angled handle either? LOL



Hoosekavarna has angled chainsaw file handles .



tbone75 said:


> Dan,you ever see the one I sent Jerry?



Not yet !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I'd have a lot if research and reading to do.



I didn't read the first thing about knife making till a few years after I had been doing it! LOL If I had I may never have been able to do it the way I do now? I can't do it like the others do? LOL Need the right tools first!


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> I'd have a lot if research and reading to do.



No rush , you've got plenty of time , the next 7 years are booked , you just don't know it yet .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , what's the hold up :msp_angry: (not angry , just giving you the look LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> I'll evaluate anything :smile2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoosekavarna has angled chainsaw file handles .
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet !



Not yet!! :msp_angry: :msp_ohmy: :msp_thumbdn: :msp_confused:


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> No rush , you've got plenty of time , the next 7 years are booked , you just don't know it yet .



7....ha. she's got me booked for a lot longer than 7 years....


----------



## tbone75

I will try to make some this winter,if the back says I can?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> 7....ha. she's got me booked for a lot longer than 7 years....



Bet she does!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I will try to make some this winter,if the back says I can?



Just figure out how to set yourself up so that it is not an issue with your back , even if it means changing the angles and height of your gear .

026 and 044 is what I'm betting on .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just figure out how to set yourself up so that it is not an issue with your back , even if it means changing the angles and height of your gear .
> 
> 026 and 044 is what I'm betting on .



Tried a couple things already? Can't move the grinder!! LOL Scared to sit in front of it!! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> ........
> 026 and 044 is what I'm betting on .



What saws did Jerry bring to the camp ??


----------



## dancan

Grinder pics ???


----------



## tbone75

Let get a couple pics for you Dan.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What saws did Jerry bring to the camp ??



Don't member if he said?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Grinder pics ???



I guess :msp_rolleyes: LOL BRB


----------



## dancan

I don't know if I can wait for dialup speed , I might fall asleep by then .


----------



## tbone75

Grinder and knife pix.My Uncle made the grinder for me.


----------



## tbone75

I kinda borrowed the grind stone from work. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Grinder and knife pix.My Uncle made the grinder for me.



Damn that's a nice looking knife John. You've got a real gift.


----------



## tbone75

I used water buffalo horn on this one.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Damn that's a nice looking knife John. You've got a real gift.



Thank Mark,just dumb luck to find a way to do it. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Humbling work John. Nice detail. 

I'll keep a lookout for more files.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Thank Mark,just dumb luck to find a way to do it. LOL



You gotta give yourself more credit. Beautiful craftsmanship!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Humbling work John. Nice detail.
> 
> I'll keep a lookout for more files.



I am happy with them.But they are nothing like the real knife makers do!! I would like to do some different,maybe after I build the forge I will see what I can do? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Takes a lot of sanding after I grind them! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Just figure out how to set yourself up so that it is not an issue with your back , even if it means changing the angles and height of your gear .
> 
> 026 and 044 is what I'm betting on .



Read it three times.........

Still missed the 026 and 044 thing.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Read it three times.........
> 
> Still missed the 026 and 044 thing.



Think he was asking what saws Jerry took with him? But forgot to ask! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Think he was asking what saws Jerry took with him? But forgot to ask! LOL



That fits in!! Mongo sorry. Mongo slow.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That fits in!! Mongo sorry. Mongo slow.



How you doing tonight Rob?


----------



## AU_K2500

Blazing Saddles Mongo parks in the red zone - YouTube


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> How you doing tonight Rob?



Wasting time on the Internet thing....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Blazing Saddles Mongo parks in the red zone - YouTube



Mongo punching the horse was the best part! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Blazing Saddles Mongo parks in the red zone - YouTube



REALLY tough shot. No CGI. 

In "The Great Waldo Pepper" that is Robert Redford wing walking.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> REALLY tough shot. No CGI.
> 
> In "The Great Waldo Pepper" that is Robert Redford wing walking.



Didn't know that?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> REALLY tough shot. No CGI.
> 
> In "The Great Waldo Pepper" that is Robert Redford wing walking.



Sweet! Another useless fact. You never know when they'll come in handy.


----------



## jimdad07

Here are a couple more pics of the new shop as of today, the window in the back of the shop was just put in and finished about an hour ago and the battens on the front and back were done today. The inside is shaping up and things are starting to find homes as I am still sorting out the crap and useless crap from the good crap. The building isn't out of whack, the way I was holding the phone makes it look lopsided. Seems photobucket is working right now, I'll try to get some vacation shots up too.


----------



## tbone75

Time to hit the sack.Very tough day for me! LOL You guys have a good one!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Time to hit the sack.Very tough day for me! LOL You guys have a good one!



Dam slacker, I pop in and he goes to bed.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Sweet! Another useless fact. You never know when they'll come in handy.



Lots of useless facts here. LOL

Watching older movies and realizing what it took to do them.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Lots of useless facts here. LOL
> 
> Watching older movies and realizing what it took to do them.



I like the older ones myself. My uncle that raised me was into the old movies and they kind of grew on me. It doesn't get much better than some of the Redford, Newman and McQueen movies. Still love Cool hand Luke and Jeremiah Johnson. You can't leave out Clint Eastwood or John Wayne either. Good stuff all around,


----------



## jimdad07

Here are some vacation pics:


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Here are a couple more pics of the new shop as of today, the window in the back of the shop was just put in and finished about an hour ago and the battens on the front and back were done today. The inside is shaping up and things are starting to find homes as I am still sorting out the crap and useless crap from the good crap. The building isn't out of whack, the way I was holding the phone makes it look lopsided. Seems photobucket is working right now, I'll try to get some vacation shots up too.



Very Nice lad. Enjoy it!!!


----------



## jimdad07




----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Very Nice lad. Enjoy it!!!



Thanks, if you saw what I have been working out of for the last four or five years, you would probably shake your head.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks, if you saw what I have been working out of for the last four or five years, you would probably shake your head.



Had a shop once where you had to heat up the machines............they were in the unheated part of the shop. Stack of cardboard on the floor to keep the feet warm.

Makes you say "Thanks"


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Had a shop once where you had to heat up the machines............they were in the unheated part of the shop. Stack of cardboard on the floor to keep the feet warm.
> 
> Makes you say "Thanks"



I know what you mean. My old one was built out of scrap lumber left over from when I built the house. Of course I was on a hurry when I built because of the winter coming on, but it was heated and it kept the rain off my head for awhile. It will be nice to have a proper shop for a change. Good to get my mower and three wheeler out of the weather too, the snow blower gets parked under the deck and there will be a spot for the Gravely in the building too.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Geez Jim; you think it was something we said






If so, we'll have to write it down. ;-))


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Geez Jim; you think it was something we said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, we'll have to write it down. ;-))



I got to watching Youtube and some of the stuff on Clint Eastwood's speech. I hadn't seen it yet and looked it up, I liked it (not to get political).

On that note I have to head for bed, have a side job tomorrow that I have to get done.


----------



## dancan

Bed time is over , time to get moving you ZZZSlackerzz and others !


----------



## RandyMac

Pe67terh said:


> I'm afraid.



you should be


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan 
Morning Randy 

Quiet night. 

Good night.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Here are some vacation pics:



Think i mighta been there once or twice


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


>



WRONG train JIM !!
was talking about the cog railway to the top of the myn !

Mount Washington Cog Railway - Climb to the Top of Mount Washington on the world's first mountain-climbing Cog Railway trains!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> WRONG train JIM !!
> was talking about the cog railway to the top of the myn !
> 
> Mount Washington Cog Railway - Climb to the Top of Mount Washington on the world's first mountain-climbing Cog Railway trains!



My wife didn't want to take the kids on that one. I want to take that one the next time we go up that way. That one was rickety enough, you could see the wood trim separating from the wall as the train rocked. That water was Echo Lake, what a nice view from the top of that rock.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> My wife didn't want to take the kids on that one. I want to take that one the next time we go up that way. That one was rickety enough, you could see the wood trim separating from the wall as the train rocked. That water was Echo Lake, what a nice view from the top of that rock.



Have fished Echo lake many times.the next pond over is fly fishing only.
to bad you never got to see the old man of the Mtn. before he fell 
was quite a sight.


----------



## dancan

My BIL went to Mt.Washington years ago , he loved the trip but the brakes on his K-car didn't .


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Have fished Echo lake many times.the next pond over is fly fishing only.
> to bad you never got to see the old man of the Mtn. before he fell
> was quite a sight.



That was quite a sight.......I stopped there once on the bike... was all alone.....pulled into the parking lot where there was a nice little pond where you could see the reflection of to "Old Man" in the water as well the actual mtn behind......they had a enormous bronze Kiost explaining the whole geological formation and the age of the mount range etc. etc. etc. Then I noticed that as well as the text on the kiosk it was also written in brail..........for all the blind sightseers......I assumed....really??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> My BIL went to Mt.Washington years ago , he loved the trip but the brakes on his K-car didn't .



Every once in awhile somebody goes off the road,usually brake failure or lose control.
about 1968 had somebody i knew lost it on a motorcycle,smashed it up pretty good !! LOL !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> My BIL went to Mt.Washington years ago , he loved the trip but the brakes on his K-car didn't .



OOOoooooooooh chit!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> OOOoooooooooh chit!!!!



Thats putting it mildly ! LOL !


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Have fished Echo lake many times.the next pond over is fly fishing only.
> to bad you never got to see the old man of the Mtn. before he fell
> was quite a sight.



That is a nice lake, looks like a nice place to drop a line.


----------



## dancan

Robin , did you see the 2 J'reds in the classifieds ?


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Robin , did you see the 2 J'reds in the classifieds ?



Now Dan why did you do that??? You know the feller down in Ohio will be all over those 
Jred's before Robin can even look at them.....


Morning everyone!!!


----------



## dancan

I'm sure ''He'' knows .


----------



## tbone75

Nice pix Jim!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Robin , did you see the 2 J'reds in the classifieds ?



Yep....I seen them! LOL


----------



## dancan

See .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> See .



Yes,they are stihl there. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Its a nice overcast day suposed to drissle all day. 

On the agenda is to clean up and sort my "work area" and then go through all my saw parts and try to sort through them and see what I can Donate. 

Hows everybody doing this morning.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Yep....I seen them! LOL



That didn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Its a nice overcast day suposed to drissle all day.
> 
> On the agenda is to clean up and sort my "work area" and then go through all my saw parts and try to sort through them and see what I can Donate.
> 
> Hows everybody doing this morning.



Donate to what?

Stihl trying to move! LOL


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Its a nice overcast day suposed to drissle all day.
> 
> On the agenda is to clean up and sort my "work area" and then go through all my saw parts and try to sort through them and see what I can Donate.
> 
> Hows everybody doing this morning.



Donate...who you donating these to?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , did you see the 2 J'reds in the classifieds ?



Nope.......I'll go look....


----------



## AU_K2500

who ever wants it....Ill have a list a little later.


----------



## Cantdog

There...went and looked....not bad, but I have nicer examples and enough parts to build three or four more of each...including an NOS OEM 80 top end....and a couple 90 top ends that may go on a couple 80 cases....I like the decomp on the 90....first saw Jonsereds ever put one on....


----------



## tbone75

I don't need any more right now! LOL


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> who ever wants it....Ill have a list a little later.



make sure you post this later tonight when you see me on here and John isn't. I need to be a step ahead of him at all time.


----------



## tbone75

I stihl need some 064 parts! Haven't seen that SLACKER Jay around! LOL


----------



## tbone75

This midget cat brought that frog in again last night! LOL Tossed it back in the water and locked the cat in! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

FOOTBALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

beer in fridge, check
bacon wrapped shrimp,, check
grilled corn on the cob, check
porterhouse steaks for the grill,,check
homemade salsa and chips,, check
potatoes and peppers and onions in foil for grilled taters,, check
table set for company,, check


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> FOOTBALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> beer in fridge, check
> bacon wrapped shrimp,, check
> grilled corn on the cob, check
> porterhouse steaks for the grill,,check
> homemade salsa and chips,, check
> potatoes and peppers and onions in foil for grilled taters,, check
> table set for company,, check



Toss the shrimp,peppers and COOK the meat and I am in! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron,what all do I need to put in this box of yours?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron,what all do I need to put in this box of yours?



Hundred dollar bills..
husky 395..
24 x 24 workshop..
chain..
blonde with big boobs ? 
UNDER 50 yrs old !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all!!

Last day of my week. Weather has cooled down. 

Got to get to the Post Office tomorrow. 

Heat on back. Cold pack to drive to work....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> FOOTBALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> beer in fridge, check
> bacon wrapped shrimp,, check
> grilled corn on the cob, check
> porterhouse steaks for the grill,,check
> homemade salsa and chips,, check
> potatoes and peppers and onions in foil for grilled taters,, check
> table set for company,, check



DCD doesnt count as company....


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> DCD doesnt count as company....



FORGOT !! 

goose for grilling,, check


----------



## AU_K2500

well i sorted and cleand my work area.....looked through all the boxes and realized i aint got CHIT parts wise. bunch of homie parts for C5, SEZAO. got two MAC 3-25 in pieces in a box. got a couple little saws I dont really want....Still waiting on JAY! Just makes me realize Im working up in the saw world, takes time, Ive got plenty of it. 

Well the OL went shopping so I decided to throw the TS case in the dishwasher!!!! Hope it dont screw it up.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hundred dollar bills..
> husky 395..
> 24 x 24 workshop..
> chain..
> blonde with big boobs ?
> UNDER 50 yrs old !!



I got the blonde! But I am keeping her! LOL
Chain,OK
Brake handle,OK
Clip,OK
Workshop,nope!
395,nope!
Money,NOPE ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> well i sorted and cleand my work area.....looked through all the boxes and realized i aint got CHIT parts wise. bunch of homie parts for C5, SEZAO. got two MAC 3-25 in pieces in a box. got a couple little saws I dont really want....Still waiting on JAY! Just makes me realize Im working up in the saw world, takes time, Ive got plenty of it.
> 
> Well the OL went shopping so I decided to throw the TS case in the dishwasher!!!! Hope it dont screw it up.



I hope you used some of that smell good washing liquid or you WILL be in trouble for stinkg up the dishwasher !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> Last day of my week. Weather has cooled down.
> 
> Got to get to the Post Office tomorrow.
> 
> Heat on back. Cold pack to drive to work....LOL



Morning Rob !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I hope you used some of that smell good washing liquid or you WILL be in trouble for stinkg up the dishwasher !!



Cascade!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I got the blonde! But I am keeping her! LOL
> Chain,OK
> Brake handle,OK
> Clip,OK
> Workshop,nope!
> 395,nope!
> Money,NOPE ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Yes,she has big boobs too! :hmm3grin2orange: OOPS! She is 46! LOL


----------



## tbone75

OK time to go play in the wood pile! Got to bust up some big chunks for the crew. LOL Not sure what saws to use today? MM064 is first up! LOL Could put a bar on the 066? Not sure why I haven't did that yet? Got a couple to use? May get out a couple Dolmars! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Caught red handed!!!!!

Was bending over to get the last piece out when she walked in the door....she wasn't too mad. Think I screwed up. Ran the arbor through the dishwasher too....left the bearings in it. Now they don't spin too good!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Caught red handed!!!!!
> 
> Was bending over to get the last piece out when she walked in the door....she wasn't too mad. Think I screwed up. Ran the arbor through the dishwasher too....left the bearings in it. Now they don't spin too good!



May want to try and oil them? LOL


----------



## dancan

So ..........What saws didn't you run ? Bahahahahahaha :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Thought I better get the 2065 out and get it tuned in right.It runs very nice!! Till I hit the dirt! LOL Put a 36" bar on the 066 and made me a chain. Some of them pieces are big,so why not. LOL Back break right now! Going to go try the P42 if it starts? Never even tried to start it yet! LOL Just so many to choose from!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> So ..........What saws didn't you run ? Bahahahahahaha :msp_biggrin:



Lots!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

That dirt thing usually happens when there's an audience LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That dirt thing usually happens when there's an audience LOL



Got lucky! I was all alone! LOL


----------



## tbone75

It don't take long to go through a tank of fuel on the MM064! LOL And its worth every drop! LOL That saw is just plain FUN to run!!
It is by far my favorite to run!!
And its not that hard to start! Fires right up,every time!


----------



## tbone75

After running the 365 I ported and the 2065 with the 75cc top end.There is just almost no difference in them!! Same size B&C on both too! Now if I can figure out just what I did to the 365???? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I am having a lot of fun today! Dang back just has to mess with me!! Trying to spoil my fun! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Another happy pill down,back to the wood pile and another saw? LOL


----------



## dancan

I sure hope you drug your little saws for testing on round 2 so the wife doesn't have to drag your sorry butt around tomorrow .


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All....big party up to Hoss's last night...huge tables of food...large coolers of beverages. No special occasion...just a fall party...that was the fun part...

I live in a quiet, small costal town....Rob's been here an can attest to the size..PB and Bluefish too.....it started at 4:30 Sat morning....some guy and his wife/GF had a bad spell...lived right next to the hospital...it seems he pounded her and left...she gathered herself and made it to her Blazer and proceeded to Blaze him.....Blazed him and Blazed him some more until he stopped flapping around in the street all right in front of the ambulance garage.......then around 9:00 AM the town Tax collector had an anurizem (sp?) and died...then later the first selectman and pharmacist keeled over...dead....I hope it ain't catchin!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Evening All....big party up to Hoss's last night...huge tables of food...large coolers of beverages. No special occasion...just a fall party...that was the fun part...
> 
> I live in a quiet, small costal town....Rob's been here an can attest to the size..PB and Bluefish too.....it started at 4:30 Sat morning....some guy and his wife/GF had a bad spell...lived right next to the hospital...it seems he pounded her and left...she gathered herself and made it to her Blazer and proceeded to Blaze him.....Blazed him and Blazed him some more until he stopped flapping around in the street all right in front of the ambulance garage.......then around 9:00 AM the town Tax collector had an anurizem (sp?) and died...then later the first selectman and pharmacist keeled over...dead....I hope it ain't catchin!!!!!



Damn lad, that is aLOT for a small burg. 

I grew up at a crossroads. One bar/diner and one filling station/store. 

Everybody knew everybody. 

Even 40 years after leaving it still hits ya when someone passes away.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All....big party up to Hoss's last night...huge tables of food...large coolers of beverages. No special occasion...just a fall party...that was the fun part...
> 
> I live in a quiet, small costal town....Rob's been here an can attest to the size..PB and Bluefish too.....it started at 4:30 Sat morning....some guy and his wife/GF had a bad spell...lived right next to the hospital...it seems he pounded her and left...she gathered herself and made it to her Blazer and proceeded to Blaze him.....Blazed him and Blazed him some more until he stopped flapping around in the street all right in front of the ambulance garage.......then around 9:00 AM the town Tax collector had an anurizem (sp?) and died...then later the first selectman and pharmacist keeled over...dead....I hope it ain't catchin!!!!!



Don't get to close to ANYONE! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I sure hope you drug your little saws for testing on round 2 so the wife doesn't have to drag your sorry butt around tomorrow .



I should have! That 36" bar on the 066 was a bit much for me today!

When is was running,it had no problem with that B&C ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Don't get to close to ANYONE! :msp_ohmy:




Yeah and I ain't gonna pound Marcie either.....I know for damn sure there isn't enough room under that Saab for me!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Set the 066 down to move a chunk,SOB died? Now it won't start back up? That make 2 Stihls down! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah and I ain't gonna pound Marcie either.....I know for damn sure there isn't enough room under that Saab for me!!!!



Get a woman mad enough,you better be able to hide very very well!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Evening All....big party up to Hoss's last night...huge tables of food...large coolers of beverages. No special occasion...just a fall party...that was the fun part.........................................................................
> keeled over...dead....I hope it ain't catchin!!!!!



Wow :msp_ohmy:
Drink more Keith's , not the water is all that comes to mind .....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yeah and I ain't gonna pound Marcie either.....I know for damn sure there isn't enough room under that Saab for me!!!!



That's why we sold the Lotus. LOL

With my luck she would get me far enough under to get the rear wheels off the ground.


----------



## dancan

Hey Mark ! Here's a thread with your name written all over it !

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/208297.htm


----------



## pioneerguy600

Fantastic trip to the camp, awesome weather both days, just cool enough last night to light an inside fire in the stove. The 046 and 026 performed flawlessly. Put up about 1/2 cord of new wood, got about 3 cord of fully cured hardwood to burn at my leisure piled in the woodhouse, been in there for more than 2 years. Got plenty of rough wood and limbs to burn in the outside burner for the rest o this year. Only Keiths was consumed at my camp this trip....LOL


----------



## dancan

Ok , who put money on the 026 / 046 combo ?







Geez John , that's a big azz wheel .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ok , who put money on the 026 / 046 combo ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez John , that's a big azz wheel .



Must be talking about my grinder? Didn't see the pic the first time? 2-1/2" wide,tall?


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Hey Mark ! Here's a thread with your name written all over it !
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/208297.htm



Hardy har har.


----------



## dancan

You putting a slight hollow grind on them ?


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Hardy har har.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Must be talking about my grinder? Didn't see the pic the first time? 2-1/2" wide,tall?



I was having a relook to see how it was put together .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You putting a slight hollow grind on them ?



Only on a couple of them,to hard to do on that thing! LOL


----------



## dancan

You using the face of the skinny one to get your full flat grind ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was having a relook to see how it was put together .



Jerry is home now,make him show you his knife I sent up there! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You using the face of the skinny one to get your full flat grind ?



Nope,only use that one on mower blades and stuff. LOL Had a buffing wheel on there till I caught it on fire! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nope,only use that one on mower blades and stuff. LOL Had a buffing wheel on there till I caught it on fire! LOL



:msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

I will try to get the OL to take some pix when I grind one out.Give you a much better idea how I do it. I showed several guys at work how to do it. None of them made more than 2 !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

The knife that John made,


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> :msp_w00t:



Dang nice one too! 2" X 12"


----------



## tbone75

Sure is a nice box it was in!! :hmm3grin2orange:

Let Dan have a closer look at it. LOL

Stihl don't like that sheath! Could have been much better! But I was in a little hurry I guess? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

This is the one John sent me......real sharp too!!!


----------



## tbone75

You guys are getting me in trouble! With Dan! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I bet you guys never even tried to cut anything with them yet! :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I did not realize that Dan had not seen or handled my knife, many of my friends and acquaintences have . I have hade many chances to sell it or give it away....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bet you guys never even tried to cut anything with them yet! :msp_razz:



Your assumption is correct!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I did not realize that Dan had not seen or handled my knife, many of my friends and acquaintences have . I have hade many chances to sell it or give it away....LOL



All he had to do was ask! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your assumption is correct!



I know you have plenty of knives to use! LOL


----------



## dancan

The wife went out this afternoon , it took me 20 minutes to find my left sneaker so I could roadtest my new cane around the house .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your assumption is correct!




Yes it is LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The wife went out this afternoon , it took me 20 minutes to find my left sneaker so I could roadtest my new cane around the house .



We can drag you out to the Island and let you road test the cane around the camp, after a dozen Keiths you won`t need the cane.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is LOL!!!



Bunch of sissies !! :hmm3grin2orange:

My Nephew uses his to carve the turkey on turkey day! LOL


----------



## dancan

I think I'm gonna have to build up some strength in the ankle first before I go island hopping , I have to make sure I at least look like I'm cured when I walk .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I think I'm gonna have to build up some strength in the ankle first before I go island hopping , I have to make sure I at least look like I'm cured when I walk .



Slow and steady,you will be just fine!


----------



## tbone75

The P42 would fire but not stay running. :msp_sad: Carb kit! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I think I'm gonna have to build up some strength in the ankle first before I go island hopping , I have to make sure I at least look like I'm cured when I walk .



No one would notice if you wobbled a little....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No one would notice if you wobbled a little....LOL



Give him a bottle of Jack to carry around! They would expect him to wobble around! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Set the 066 down to move a chunk,SOB died? Now it won't start back up? That make 2 Stihls down! LOL



Hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Hope it's nothing too serious.



Me too! Was running just fine till it died idling?


----------



## sefh3

I did rebuild a Poulan Pro 295 today. I had a Craftsman with a broken crank but good top end. So I decided to make 2 saws into 1.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Me too! Was running just fine till it died idling?



Carb kit time.


----------



## sefh3

Hopefully it didn't ingust anything.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Carb kit time.



Real possible? Didn't put on in it after I put the piston in. The old piston was scored a little,plus the ring gap was huge! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Hopefully it didn't ingust anything.



Hope not! But if it did it did? Tear it down again! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

I think im the only one here thats not a got a John D. King knife....:msp_sad: It's a shame your not able to work on those more John. 
What do you use for the blade?


----------



## tbone75

Robin you see what the J-Red with the bow went for? I bid a little over 300 for it. LOL Just wasn't worth much more to me? LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I think im the only one here thats not a got a John D. King knife....:msp_sad: It's a shame your not able to work on those more John.
> What do you use for the blade?



Old files for blades. And your not the only one here without! LOL Only 3 of them in here. LOL And Mastermind got one of a port job trade. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Old files for blades. And your not the only one here without! LOL Only 3 of them in here. LOL And Mastermind got one of a port job trade. LOL



files....really? do you do any type of heat treatment, I was always under the impression that files were fairly brittle. 

Ive heard of guys making rudimentary blades from lawn mower blades..


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> I think im the only one here thats not a got a John D. King knife....:msp_sad: It's a shame your not able to work on those more John.
> What do you use for the blade?



That's why you are getting some old files. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> files....really? do you do any type of heat treatment, I was always under the impression that files were fairly brittle.
> 
> Ive heard of guys making rudimentary blades from lawn mower blades..



They are very brittle! Took me some time to get it figured out to get them just hot enough when grinding to soften them just enough.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> files....really? do you do any type of heat treatment, I was always under the impression that files were fairly brittle.
> 
> Ive heard of guys making rudimentary blades from lawn mower blades..



People here make cutting remarks with rudimentary English. 

Files are water quench. You can learn to temper. 

Got a magnet?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> People here make cutting remarks with rudimentary English.
> 
> Files are water quench. You can learn to temper.
> 
> Got a magnet?



Yes. Several different sizes


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Yes. Several different sizes



Helps with HT. (heat treat)


----------



## tbone75

Had to let Mom use the phone. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

You guys ever really read or comprehend what you all post ??
i'm considering my relationship here now as i think you are all crazy !!
if i could think i woud think that but you need a brain to think so i may have to reconsider..
nope,,sure of it, ! your all nuts !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You guys ever really read or comprehend what you all post ??
> i'm considering my relationship here now as i think you are all crazy !!
> if i could think i woud think that but you need a brain to think so i may have to reconsider..
> nope,,sure of it, ! your all nuts !



However,...you fit right in....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> You guys ever really read or comprehend what you all post ??
> i'm considering my relationship here now as i think you are all crazy !!
> if i could think i woud think that but you need a brain to think so i may have to reconsider..
> nope,,sure of it, ! your all nuts !



In the words of The King :"Thank You. Thank You Very Much."

If this be the wine of madness, come fill my cup!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> However,...you fit right in....LOL



Yep! Perfect fit!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You guys ever really read or comprehend what you all post ??
> i'm considering my relationship here now as i think you are all crazy !!
> if i could think i woud think that but you need a brain to think so i may have to reconsider..
> nope,,sure of it, ! your all nuts !



I don't want to know what all I said! I may agree with you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I may have a little trouble getting going tomorrow? Them bigger saws were a little rough on me. LOL But it was so much fun!


----------



## tbone75

Ron how was the food and football?

Guess the old fart went to bed? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Singing the Monel Blues tonight. 
1.688 -8 ID threaded coupling. That won't howl!!!!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Singing the Monel Blues tonight.
> 1.688 -8 ID threaded coupling. That won't howl!!!!! LOL



Sounds like your having fun? LOL May have to talk about doing something to a revolver one of these days. Need to find a Black Hawk first.Or Bisley ? How ever its spelled? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like your having fun? LOL May have to talk about doing something to a revolver one of these days. Need to find a Black Hawk first.Or Bisley ? How ever its spelled? LOL



You got it right. Named after a range in England. Not like the Colt. More like the Keith #5.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You got it right. Named after a range in England. Not like the Colt. More like the Keith #5.



Elmer? I just like the grip shape better.


----------



## tbone75

What is that wild cat your working on?


----------



## tbone75

Elmer Keith did some amazing things! Really changed hand gunning !


----------



## Adelia473

I wish I had some bit of knowledge to share, or a stupid newbie question to ask....

Hey I do have one...Anyone have pictures of a muffler mod they have done on an 026?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Elmer Keith did some amazing things! Really changed hand gunning !



A friend won Elmers hat in a card game. 

Rifle or pistol wildcat?


----------



## dancan

Morning Rob , Spammerz , ZZZSlackerz and otherz .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan.


----------



## dancan

You should make a chainsaw bar out of that Monel , it should outlast a couple of saws LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

It ain't hard, it's tough. It's just drilling and threading. Turning is great.


----------



## dancan

Weird properties , hard to drill , tough but not hard wearing .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Weird properties , hard to drill , tough but not hard wearing .



It is the amount of tool interface. 

We use it because of corrosion resistance. 

An entire pump for sulfuric acid into a copper mine. Pump
Out copper sulfate, dry. For killing alge in ponds. Down in Chile.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All..Getting cooler here in the mornings.....harder to leave the covers behind...gotts ta clean the chimney for the kitchen cook stove some night this week...almost time for a little fire from time to time....


----------



## tbone75

Been a couple mornings I almost started a fire! LOL Real good chance I will the middle of the week here?


----------



## dancan

Slackerz ! 

I'm at the shop turning on the AC , 68F coming today , darn global warming .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Slackerz !
> 
> I'm at the shop turning on the AC , 68F coming today , darn global warming .



78 or 79 here today,you wimp! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Oh man,,..
Ate TO much yestday..
multiple trips to the john this mornin.
( did i make a funny ?  )

Errands to run when i can get my fat arse of this couch and go do what retarded people do 
Think i'll buy all new kewl white socks today..
Robin,,want my old ones ??


----------



## tbone75

Moving better today than I thought I would? LOL But the rain is on the way,dang knee swelled up last night too! What a beat up old fart I am! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Moving better today than I thought I would? LOL But the rain is on the way,dang knee swelled up last night too! What a beat up old fart I am! LOL



Working on 268 today ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,..
> Ate TO much yestday..
> multiple trips to the john this mornin.
> ( did i make a funny ?  )
> 
> Errands to run when i can get my fat arse of this couch and go do what retarded people do
> Think i'll buy all new kewl white socks today..
> Robin,,want my old ones ??



I only buy black socks! LOL
You sure you didn't go to the Jon ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Working on 268 today ??



Not unless the parts show up?


----------



## tbone75

I learned not to buy any white clothes when I was single! Just wash everything together! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,..
> Ate TO much yestday..
> multiple trips to the john this mornin.
> ( did i make a funny ?  )
> 
> Errands to run when i can get my fat arse of this couch and go do what retarded people do
> Think i'll buy all new kewl white socks today..
> Robin,,want my old ones ??



Naw....I'm all set...thanks anyway...


----------



## tbone75

Went through the boxes of chain last night.Most of it is .325x050 & 058.Not very much of anything else.The boxes were not marked right or something? :msp_sad:


----------



## Cantdog

Dang it all!!....I misspoke.......I AM missing one...got an odd number...send me up one used one Ron so's I have a complete set..you can send the other one to Dan.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Naw....I'm all set...thanks anyway...



Maybe some new jeans? Getting cooler now. LOL Them shorts may be a little to cold! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Went through the boxes of chain last night.Most of it is .325x050 & 058.Not very much of anything else.The boxes were not marked right or something? :msp_sad:



That`s good chain for the 50 cc and under saws, I run it on my 026`s. and a few of my 028`s.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Went through the boxes of chain last night.Most of it is .325x050 & 058.Not very much of anything else.The boxes were not marked right or something? :msp_sad:



325/058 fit a lot of huskys.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Dang it all!!....I misspoke.......I AM missing one...got an odd number...send me up one used one Ron so's I have a complete set..you can send the other one to Dan.....



LOL !! THATS funny !!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s good chain for the 50 cc and under saws, I run it on my 026`s. and a few of my 028`s.



That is whats on my 346 and 350 Huskys.It will get used up! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Could have used some more 3/8 stuff. LOL Got one chunk 14' 3/8x050


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Dang it all!!....I misspoke.......I AM missing one...got an odd number...send me up one used one Ron so's I have a complete set..you can send the other one to Dan.....



I have all kinds of ''Like New'' left socks but ............


----------



## tbone75

One box said 3/8 LP,but it was 325 stuff. LOL Thought I had a 20' piece of that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I have all kinds of ''Like New'' left socks but ............



Turn them inside out, they will fit the right side then....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas. took me a minute to catch up this morning. almost done with the first Pot, then its time for the salt mines.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I have all kinds of ''Like New'' left socks but ............



Tube socks! It wouldn't make no diff. :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> morning fellas. took me a minute to catch up this morning. almost done with the first Pot, then its time for the salt mines.



Morning Mark!
Is that one of them job things? :msp_w00t:


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
Back to the daily grind again. Seems the weekends are never long enough. Now to try to work out a 4 day work week.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Morning Mark!
> Is that one of them job things? :msp_w00t:



Yes John....a REAL job! lol 

only 7 more work days and We will be headed to Columbus for almost two weeks off!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Yes John....a REAL job! lol
> 
> only 7 more work days and We will be headed to Columbus for almost two weeks off!



Job ??

like in work ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Job ??
> 
> like in work ??



Yes Ron....I know its hard for you and John to comprehend. But believe it or not a lot of guys here have jobs.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Tube socks! It wouldn't make no diff. :msp_w00t:



Isn't that for people with 2 left feet ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Isn't that for people with 2 left feet ??



I have all sorts of like new gloves for left hands, next to none for right hands?????


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone having an afternoon siesta??


----------



## dancan

Not me , no snoozin' .
I learnt that you can weld while on crutches , don't tell the wife I was working .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Not me , no snoozin' .
> I learnt that you can weld while on crutches , don't tell the wife I was working .



I won`t tell your wife, I can weld in my sleep with both eyes shut....LOL


----------



## dancan

I just had to prop myself up to be steady LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I just had to prop myself up to be steady LOL



Stick or mig?


----------



## AU_K2500

Evenin fellas. new top end arrived today! Thanks John!!! 

Anybody do anything interesting today? saw where Dan did some welding....hope its not load bearing....


----------



## dancan

Load bearing HaHa , mig with my eyes closed LOL 
Hey Mark ! I was listening to the John Tesh who ever the ef he is Radio Show while I was at physio and he said that you and your wife to be should be taking communication courses along with your premarital courses and your relationship courses ...........He sounded like he knew what he was talkin' about , he even said that you should share your hobbies ..............She gonna like building chainsaws ?


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Load bearing HaHa , mig with my eyes closed LOL
> Hey Mark ! I was listening to the John Tesh who ever the ef he is Radio Show while I was at physio and he said that you and your wife to be should be taking communication courses along with your premarital courses and your relationship courses ...........He sounded like he knew what he was talkin' about , he even said that you should share your hobbies ..............She gonna like building chainsaws ?



lol, share our hobbies, Ha, thats rich. if she comes out to get me for something, she can even stand in the garage door way for more than a minute before saying "alright, im going back upstairs" lol. 

Mig welding is pretty straight forward. pull the trigger and wave the nozzle around relatively close to the work....I started out with a little stick welder now if you can strike an arc on a 110 buzz box pluged in to a 100' exstension cord...using a coat hanger as an electrode..........your doing good. I love using good equipment, it makes things so much easier. Was telling Rob, Id love to get an old miller diesel and fix it up.


----------



## roncoinc

Found myself down maine today,,was just over the border in NH buying a new oyster rake and license so went to a lobster place i used to go to.
place i told Jim about,seaview lobster..
bot 5 of em for supper and mentioned years ago i used to get bodies from them when they cooked and cleaned for meat.
he said call before 9am and we will save a bushel for you 
FREE,bushel of large lobster bodies be a lot of meat !!
nice ones today,had lots of head meat,my favorite part..


----------



## AU_K2500

Where's john?


----------



## dancan

Tryin' to start a saw ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Found myself down maine today,,was just over the border in NH buying a new oyster rake and license so went to a lobster place i used to go to.
> place i told Jim about,seaview lobster..
> bot 5 of em for supper and mentioned years ago i used to get bodies from them when they cooked and cleaned for meat.
> he said call before 9am and we will save a bushel for you
> FREE,bushel of large lobster bodies be a lot of meat !!
> nice ones today,had lots of head meat,my favorite part..



Cold beer and you are set!!! Mmmmmm maybe time for another road trip........


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Tryin' to start a saw ??



I thought his young wife did that for him?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Tryin' to start a saw ??



I had not welded with a stick for some time but I wanted to weld Doug up a new anchor to use at the Steeroast on the Island. I bent up the tines and cut a 1.5" shaft 20" long. Fired up the Miller Bobcat 250 and melted in some 5/32 7018`s, didn`t turn out half bad.


----------



## dancan

How did Doug fair ??

Hmm , a bushel of lobster bodies , Yummy !!!


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had not welded with a stick for some time but I wanted to weld Doug up a new anchor to use at the Steeroast on the Island. I bent up the tines and cut a 1.5" shaft 20" long. Fired up the Miller Bobcat 250 and melted in some 5/32 7018`s, didn`t turn out half bad.



Would love a bobcat or trailblazer....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> How did Doug fair ??
> 
> Hmm , a bushel of lobster bodies , Yummy !!!



Doug did really well considering.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Would love a bobcat or trailblazer....



Yes, just a nice size for portable welding and around the shop.


----------



## tbone75

Just got the phone line back! Been down all day!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just got the phone line back! Been down all day!



We was wondering what happened to ya.


----------



## dancan

Next time , cut the trees with the bark on them you big dummy .









:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Next time , cut the trees with the bark on them you big dummy .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



But there so nice and straight and no limbs! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

And dry !


----------



## tbone75

Good news today! My 066 is just fine! Carb screws are just a little loose,must have worked its way back in on the low side.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And dry !



Sure burn fast?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good news today! My 066 is just fine! Carb screws are just a little loose,must have worked its way back in on the low side.



Good news.


----------



## tbone75

More good news! Got the 268 parts today too! But my X-BIL brought 3 saws over he needs fixed ASAP! LOL So the 268 has to wait a little longer. :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

No dogs today Mark? Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just got the phone line back! Been down all day!



Durn,,thot we got lucky


----------



## tbone75

Put a 30" B&C on the 066 today too! P on that 36" LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Durn,,thot we got lucky



Almost! :msp_razz:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> No dogs today Mark? Maybe tomorrow?



I hope so. Think you'll like em. The homelitr and top end got Herr today! Preciate it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Put a 30" B&C on the 066 today too! P on that 36" LOL



A 36 makes them way nose heavy. Now a 72" is really overkill.


----------



## tbone75

Ron is back to normal! MEEN A$$ :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A 36 makes them way nose heavy. Now a 72" is really overkill.



72" !! F-That ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Soon as I get these OP saws done I will get to the 268! Can't wait to try that out!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Sent Ron a box of chit today! Had to line it with plastic! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sent Ron a box of chit today! Had to line it with plastic! :hmm3grin2orange:



All orange saw parts,..eh......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> All orange saw parts,..eh......LOL



Nope,only one little one. LOL A little of this and that. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nope,only one little one. LOL A little of this and that. LOL



.....:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> .....:msp_thumbdn:



Darn! Should have put some Stihl stickers in there! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas



Hey Midget! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

I think Jay ran away....havent heard from that man in close to a week.....hoping for a couple projects, Good projects too, like a 288, 394, 2100....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Hey Midget! :hmm3grin2orange:



Hows it going gimpy?? 








AU_K2500 said:


> I think Jay ran away....havent heard from that man in close to a week.....hoping for a couple projects, Good projects too, like a 288, 394, 2100....



never remember jay having 2100s??
I got his cell number, want me to contact him??


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hows it going gimpy??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never remember jay having 2100s??
> I got his cell number, want me to contact him??



Stihl gimpy! LOL
Yes call Jay and tell him to get my parts sent out too! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Stihl gimpy! LOL
> Yes call Jay and tell him to get my parts sent out too! LOL




Yes sir! Direct orders from king slug! 

Ill give him a ring in a few min. 
Hitting the books, getting my GED first of october.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yes sir! Direct orders from king slug!
> 
> Ill give him a ring in a few min.
> Hitting the books, getting my GED first of october.



Now your using your head for something besides a hat holder! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yes sir! Direct orders from king slug!
> 
> Ill give him a ring in a few min.
> Hitting the books, getting my GED first of october.



Good on ya midget!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I am happy with them.But they are nothing like the real knife makers do!! I would like to do some different,maybe after I build the forge I will see what I can do? LOL



Catching up on my reading and was looking at your knife work. You are a craftsman with those knives, you don't see knives that nice in most stores.


----------



## tbone75

The Pit Bull sure is quiet?
Robin you ever have some apple pie drink? Moon shine apple juice and cinnamon. Sure smells good! Didn't try it yet.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Catching up on my reading and was looking at your knife work. You are a craftsman with those knives, you don't see knives that nice in most stores.



Thanks Jim!!


----------



## tbone75

I do hope I can make some more this winter! The list has gotten a little long!!


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yes sir! Direct orders from king slug!
> 
> Ill give him a ring in a few min.
> Hitting the books, getting my GED first of october.



Good on you Jacob.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Now your using your head for something besides a hat holder! :msp_thumbsup:





Hoping to get a better night/evening job then wendys. Im sinking alot of my money into my old truck. Replacing everything that wears on it! Next is the body! :bang: 
John want to come help???  






AU_K2500 said:


> Good on ya midget!


 Thanks! 
Thinking about going to a technical school for welding?


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hoping to get a better night/evening job then wendys. Im sinking alot of my money into my old truck. Replacing everything that wears on it! Next is the body! :bang:
> John want to come help???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Thinking about going to a technical school for welding?



That's good. Machining and general metal Fab are good areas....its a dying breed. Get on the right track for welding and you can be done in 12-18 months....but you never stop learning. Always remember that.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hoping to get a better night/evening job then wendys. Im sinking alot of my money into my old truck. Replacing everything that wears on it! Next is the body! :bang:
> John want to come help???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Thinking about going to a technical school for welding?



Better think twice about replacing body parts! You will have way more than the truck is worth in it!! Much better to get it good and safe to drive,then save money for a better one!


----------



## tbone75

Where is Rotten Rob tonight? Didn't think he had to work?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Better think twice about replacing body parts! You will have way more than the truck is worth in it!! Much better to get it good and safe to drive,then save money for a better one!



Noo! Not replacing, just pudding and paint job. The bodys not in horrible shape. But its an 86 so its worth putting 
some money into!  
Its almost 100% mechanical wise! 




AU_K2500 said:


> That's good. Machining and general metal Fab are good areas....its a dying breed. Get on the right track for welding and you can be done in 12-18 months....but you never stop learning. Always remember that.



I think chainsaws taught me that!!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Noo! Not replacing, just pudding and paint job. The bodys not in horrible shape. But its an 86 so its worth putting
> some money into!
> Its almost 100% mechanical wise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think chainsaws taught me that!!



If its rust you have to replace! Putty will just bubble up and fall out. LOL Welding patches in will last just a little longer. Stihl not worth the cost of wasting paint! LOL Paint is high dollar stuff! You could just shoot it with flat black? Seems to be the in color? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey midget call jay yet?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> If its rust you have to replace! Putty will just bubble up and fall out. LOL Welding patches in will last just a little longer. Stihl not worth the cost of wasting paint! LOL Paint is high dollar stuff! You could just shoot it with flat black? Seems to be the in color? LOL



I dont have a mig welder so welding in patches would be difficult! :bang:
Im thinking a silver? 
I have a friend with a paint booth, he said if i taped everything up he would shoot it with paint.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Where is Rotten Rob tonight? Didn't think he had to work?



Well I was talkin to a man in ALaska setting up a lathe. 

Nobody else called....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well I was talkin to a man in ALaska setting up a lathe.
> 
> Nobody else called....LOL



No phone line all day! I was lost!!
No puter to play on all day! I also missed a Poulan 330 on flea bay!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No phone line all day! I was lost!!



And the dog ate my homework!! 

And I got soap in my eyes!!!!

Lots of excuses John !!!!













Hi John !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Mark!!!

Hey Jerry!!!

Hey Dan!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ended up at PT today. And a bunch of emails about trucks and forges and chainsaws.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And the dog ate my homework!!
> 
> And I got soap in my eyes!!!!
> 
> Lots of excuses John !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John !!!!!!!!!!



:msp_razz:

No cell phone since last Fri. either! Must have fixed the tower today too? Its back on tonight.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey midget call jay yet?



I did, anwsering machine. 
Ill call tomorrow again!

I know how you guys feel though, been waiting for saws and parts since march.. amd iv payed for it already.







Stihl 041S said:


> Ended up at PT today. And a bunch of emails about trucks and forges and chainsaws.



PT?? How old are you?


----------



## Stihl 041S

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I did, anwsering machine.
> Ill call tomorrow again!
> 
> I know how you guys feel though, been waiting for saws and parts since march.. amd iv payed for it already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT?? How old are you?



Physical therapy. I'm 60. Hurt my back a month ago. Just got back to work. Yeah!!!


Ahhhh...a heating pad with a "char" setting. Right John ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Physical therapy. I'm 60. Hurt my back a month ago. Just got back to work. Yeah!!!
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...a heating pad with a "char" setting. Right John ?



You got it! Heat,ice,heat,ice. LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Stihl 041S said:


> Physical therapy. I'm 60. Hurt my back a month ago. Just got back to work. Yeah!!!
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...a heating pad with a "char" setting. Right John ?



Thought you ment Physical training.. like marine lol! 
My girlfriend is in physical rehab, hurt her back pretty bad in an accident!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You got it! Heat,ice,heat,ice. LOL



Got a gel pack to freeze to drive to work. 

Never had crap like this before. NO FUN. Hurt yourself when you are young. You heal quicker!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thought you ment Physical training.. like marine lol!
> My girlfriend is in physical rehab, hurt her back pretty bad in an accident!



That really sucks! She is way to young for that chit!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> That really sucks! She is way to young for that chit!



Her L5 (or something like that) is all messed up.
And up by her beck is all f**ked up!


----------



## Stihl 041S

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thought you ment Physical training.. like marine lol!
> My girlfriend is in physical rehab, hurt her back pretty bad in an accident!



PT after PT. Want to keep this at bay. 

Knew what PT is. 7 years.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Her L5 (or something like that) is all messed up.
> And up by her beck is all f**ked up!



Mine was soft tissue. Ligament. 90 days better. 180 days full. If I don't screw up!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Mine was soft tissue. Ligament. 90 days better. 180 days full. If I don't screw up!



L5 and L4 on me are gone.Nothing they can do yet?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> L5 and L4 on me are gone.Nothing they can do yet?



I feel lucky. The stupid things I've done. I wanna be doing stupid things 35 years from now. Like my Godfather.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hopefully she gets her back straightend up before sje gets to much older? 
Them boulders in front dont help much


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hopefully she gets her back straightend up before sje gets to much older?
> Them boulders in front dont help much



You mean that girl stihl likes you? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You mean that girl stihl likes you? :msp_tongue:



What else you up to??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> What else you up to??



Very little ! LOL Rain is moving in and trying its best to stop me. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Very little ! LOL Rain is moving in and trying its best to stop me. LOL



That's right. Pressure systems are your Bain......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That's right. Pressure systems are your Bain......



The back is enough,but I have arthritis all over too! LOL Hands swell up,knees swell up and everything else! LOL Yep that does once in while,if the OL looks at it right! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> The back is enough,but I have arthritis all over too! LOL Hands swell up,knees swell up and everything else! LOL Yep that does once in while,if the OL looks at it right! LOL



Arthritis runs in the family. Just waiting. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Arthritis runs in the family. Just waiting. LOL



It don't in mine! Don't know what happen to me?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> It don't in mine! Don't know what happen to me?



All about temperament !!!!! ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> All about temperament !!!!! ;-))



Guess I should go to bed. LOL Catch ya later!!


----------



## dancan

Oh the pain and suffering ................Sounds like a Husekee convention


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Oh the pain and suffering ................Sounds like a Husekee convention



Last day as a certified slacker!!!

Tomorrow....... Rock and Roll!!!!

Morning Dan!!


----------



## dancan

Morning , only half as gimped up tomorrow :msp_smile: but I might roadtest the cane a little bit today .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Morning , only half as gimped up tomorrow :msp_smile: but I might roadtest the cane a little bit today .



I know. Now. I want to everything Now.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All..........


----------



## dancan

Morning zzzslacker Robin .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The Pit Bull sure is quiet?
> Robin you ever have some apple pie drink? Moon shine apple juice and cinnamon. Sure smells good! Didn't try it yet.



Been kinda busy the last few days......doing a quote for a local ( somewhat famous) boatyard...they are building a 70 wooden boat...15 interior cherry passage doors and 110 cabinet door and drawer fronts in cherry as well all different and custom and they want a firm price...quite a bit of work for a one man band...been head scratchin....


I have had apple shine...along with peach shine...blackberry shine....clear shine..all very good. Last summer a guy came up to the island with 55 gals of shine...he don't drink and didn't sell any....but he had lots of friends...suddenly.....can't go wrong with shine, apple juice and cinnamon.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. 

It I was retired Robin, I'd intern if you'd do it. Better woodworking and better stonework are on my bucket list.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night all. Time for bed.


----------



## Cantdog

Nite Rob...


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Oh the pain and suffering ................Sounds like a Husekee convention



Was reading catching up and thot i was in the day lounge at the senior center !!


----------



## roncoinc

New oyster rake gonna be put to use in a couple hours..
now that i can get lobster free need to get after some of the better seafood..
seasons been open 18 days and i aint gone yet !!
cant seem to find any info on oysters in maine ??

there i was,at the bench in the shop with the 70E muffler all painted nice getting ready to put it all back together,,and,got a call to give somebody a ride.so no saw work yestday...

did get a whole bunch of new kewl white socks tho !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas! only 7 more days and the OL and I will be hitting the road for Georgia. But for now I guess its back to work....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> New oyster rake gonna be put to use in a couple hours..
> now that i can get lobster free need to get after some of the better seafood..
> seasons been open 18 days and i aint gone yet !!
> cant seem to find any info on oysters in maine ??
> 
> there i was,at the bench in the shop with the 70E muffler all painted nice getting ready to put it all back together,,and,got a call to give somebody a ride.so no saw work yestday...
> 
> did get a whole bunch of new kewl white socks tho !!









Heres your lobster! Ready eat each other! 

White socks? Is that what old hoogies wear these days?  







AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas! only 7 more days and the OL and I will be hitting the road for Georgia. But for now I guess its back to work....



Georgia?? Hey they have trees... and chainsaws!!


Out early this morning, going to the next town over to fall some trees for a friend. Get to use my lovely 064 so im ok with it! Ill try to post pictures later! 
Bringing my 272 as a back up saw! Always need one of them! 

Found a cylinder for my 372! Cant wait to get that orange turd rolling.


----------



## tbone75

Morning everyone,its raining here today. :msp_razz:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Heres the saw and the project, i can clean up the plastic on the project before i send it out!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Also all the project saw needs is an air filter cover, few recoil parts, and thats it. 
P.s i also have the missing fuel cap.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was reading catching up and thot i was in the day lounge at the senior center !!



I could fit right in there! 
Now I got some kind of a cold!Everyone here has it! Thought I got away without catching it. Caught me today! Now I will really whine! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

Mom is leaving tomorrow morning.Sure going to miss all them pies! LOL Got a blackberry pie in the fridge right now! LOL 

The OL is going up to Michigan Thursday morning to make baskets up there somewhere? Got to look it up again? Won't be back till Mon. Somewhere around Flint I think? Near a place called Frankinmuth (SP?) LOL Some big Christmas store her folks go up to every year around Christmas time.


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,,back from the seaside 
Durn ! i dont remember oystering being SO much work !!
didnt get my limit but i more than paid for the new rake and the lic.
usually go a couple times a week until it freezes over..









after lunch i WILL get that 70E put together !!


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady was early today! Got a box full of J-Red 920 parts and some very nice sets of dogs for the 064s! Thank Mark!!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Mom is leaving tomorrow morning.Sure going to miss all them pies! LOL Got a blackberry pie in the fridge right now! LOL
> 
> The OL is going up to Michigan Thursday morning to make baskets up there somewhere? Got to look it up again? Won't be back till Mon. Somewhere around Flint I think? Near a place called Frankinmuth (SP?) LOL Some big Christmas store her folks go up to every year around Christmas time.



Frankenmuth is where she is going. It's about an 1.5 hours north of me. They have a huge warehouse full of Christmas supplies. Open year round.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,back from the seaside
> Durn ! i dont remember oystering being SO much work !!
> didnt get my limit but i more than paid for the new rake and the lic.
> usually go a couple times a week until it freezes over..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after lunch i WILL get that 70E put together !!



Very Kool Ron. From mud flats or a boat?

My only mollusk harvesting was with a manure fork so excuse my ignorance. 


Morning all!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Mail lady was early today! Got a box full of J-Red 920 parts and some very nice sets of dogs for the 064s! Thank Mark!!



Nice dawgs. Need a set like that for my MS200....


----------



## tbone75

Just got up from a nap! LOL Feel like someone beat me with a ball bat!
Maybe the OL got me when I was sleeping? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl hoping to get some saw work done today? But its not looking good?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Stihl hoping to get some saw work done today? But its not looking good?



Don't ya hate them days.......


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Very Kool Ron. From mud flats or a boat?
> 
> My only mollusk harvesting was with a manure fork so excuse my ignorance.
> 
> 
> Morning all!!!



NNoooooo.........
oysters gro on rocks,dont like mud or silt.
wade into the water with a rake with a basket and scrape the bottom,seperate all the rocks and dead shells from the live oysters,LOT of work !!
they sell for $1 ea or more and i prob got 100 of em


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Stihl hoping to get some saw work done today? But its not looking good?



I didnt either 
OL called for salvation ary said they havong a 1/2 off sale !!
by myself i coulda been in and outta there in 15 min.
go with a woman and guess what ??
got dockers and LLbean stuff and two big bags full of clothes,,$32 
doing it again next tue so i will go back and should have enuf..
getting rid of all these rags i been wearing 
i wanna dress nice like Robin 

now havta take truck and go pickup a load of used but good shape PT lumber to redo my deck..
so,,no saw work today ...

deep fried oysters tonite !! LOL !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> NNoooooo.........
> oysters gro on rocks,dont like mud or silt.
> wade into the water with a rake with a basket and scrape the bottom,seperate all the rocks and dead shells from the live oysters,LOT of work !!
> they sell for $1 ea or more and i prob got 100 of em



Thanks. I just googled "oyster rake" "images" and they had some muddy pics. Seemed strange. 

A friend put a bathtub in his basement like an aquarium. Put in the smaller oysters. Fed them then fed on them!

Thanks Ron.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Mail lady was early today! Got a box full of J-Red 920 parts and some very nice sets of dogs for the 064s! Thank Mark!!



Nice job on them dogs !
Mark , your gonna have to build up an inventory of templates .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nice job on them dogs !
> Mark , your gonna have to build up an inventory of templates .



Very good idea! Plus he needs to expand into more kinds! LOL
I need some for a 116 Dolmar! LOL If I would dig through my parts I probably have some? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Don't ya hate them days.......



Yes I do! Stihl haven't got off my arse!:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## sefh3

well i received some new today that my ole truck might be back together in a few weeks. This project has been going on for 10 years. I told him to take his time and I wasn't in a hurry. I didn't expect this long but the work was free. It's a 1968 C-10 8ft step side truck. I'm excited but that means the saw work will be set aside for awhile.


----------



## dancan

The Husqvamedians are at it again , there was a 16'' Poolawn for sale this morning , the ad said ''Runs Great , Perfect Condition 16'' blade but needs a new chain $25.00 OBO '' .
That ad is gone but there is a new listing ''16'' Poolawn Runs Great , Perfect Condition 16'' blade but needs chain sharpened $75.00 firm ''


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> well i received some new today that my ole truck might be back together in a few weeks. This project has been going on for 10 years. I told him to take his time and I wasn't in a hurry. I didn't expect this long but the work was free. It's a 1968 C-10 8ft step side truck. I'm excited but that means the saw work will be set aside for awhile.



Love the 67-68 body style. Had a 68 panel delivery that the kid and I road tripped in for years. Small journal 327 and a 3 on the tree.


----------



## sefh3

Mine has/had 4 on the floor with 1st gear granny. 250 inline 6. I'm keeping the motor the same but changing the trans to an auto ( I think). I have a set of headers made and an intake to allow 2 single barrel carbs on it.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> well i received some new today that my ole truck might be back together in a few weeks. This project has been going on for 10 years. I told him to take his time and I wasn't in a hurry. I didn't expect this long but the work was free. It's a 1968 C-10 8ft step side truck. I'm excited but that means the saw work will be set aside for awhile.



My brother has a 67 with the small rear window.he put a 350 auto in it.And a disc brake front end under it. But its been a project for 20 years! LOL Stihl far from done. LOL Its a short bed step side.Southern truck with no rust,but it was rolled on its side.He cut the corner of the roof out and put another piece in. I have tried for a long time to get it from him! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Mine has/had 4 on the floor with 1st gear granny. 250 inline 6. I'm keeping the motor the same but changing the trans to an auto ( I think). I have a set of headers made and an intake to allow 2 single barrel carbs on it.



They use to make all kinds of goodies for that motor?


----------



## sefh3

I don't want to get too creative because that will hit the pocket book. But it will be fun. Another project the kids can help me with. 

I like the idea of disc in the front. I might have to ponder that idea but I need to get the truck first.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> I don't want to get too creative because that will hit the pocket book. But it will be fun. Another project the kids can help me with.
> 
> I like the idea of disc in the front. I might have to ponder that idea but I need to get the truck first.:hmm3grin2orange:



1972.....is the only yr that had disc brakes....those can be retrofitted to any 67-72 truck as long as you keep to the same series.... 1/2 ton to 1/2 ton...3/4 ton to 3/4 ton....


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> I don't want to get too creative because that will hit the pocket book. But it will be fun. Another project the kids can help me with.
> 
> I like the idea of disc in the front. I might have to ponder that idea but I need to get the truck first.:hmm3grin2orange:




Discs are a great idea. A friend worked at GM truck proving grounds for 15'years. 

One of the front discs has more stopping power than all four drums on your truck now. 

Trivia over.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Ron ;

With all those oysters, you like blue cheese ?

Miss good fresh seafood. A friend one of the dorymen off Newport. Be there early when they came in. Damn I miss that.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> 1972.....is the only yr that had disc brakes....those can be retrofitted to any 67-72 truck as long as you keep to the same series.... 1/2 ton to 1/2 ton...3/4 ton to 3/4 ton....



You beat me too it. LOL I type too slow...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Discs are a great idea. A friend worked at GM truck proving grounds for 15'years.
> 
> One of the front discs has more stopping power than all four drums on your truck now.
> 
> Trivia over.



I sure miss some of my old cars and trucks I had! LOL If I could have kept them all I would be sitting very well right now! :bang:
But I got married!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ron ;
> 
> With all those oysters, you like blue cheese ?
> 
> Miss good fresh seafood. A friend one of the dorymen off Newport. Be there early when they came in. Damn I miss that.



Papa Smurf not like something blue? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John....what did ya get for 910,20,30 parts????


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Papa Smurf not like something blue? :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm slow. It was a serious question. He likes rare beef too.


----------



## tbone75

I may start a fire tonight! Down in the 30s !! I am not ready for that chit already!!!!! :msp_mad:


----------



## tolman_paul

tbone75 said:


> I may start a fire tonight! Down in the 30s !! I am not ready for that chit already!!!!! :msp_mad:



Somethings wrong when it's warmer in Alaska than Ohio :hmm3grin2orange:

On the other hand, the snow level keeps dropping on the mountains and I'm sure we'll have snow on the ground within a month, and won't be gone until April :msp_mellow:


----------



## tbone75

tolman_paul said:


> Somethings wrong when it's warmer in Alaska than Ohio :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> On the other hand, the snow level keeps dropping on the mountains and I'm sure we'll have snow on the ground within a month, and won't be gone until April :msp_mellow:



WOW that is just plain messed up!! LOL
You can keep all that snow! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Nice dawgs. Need a set like that for my MS200....





dancan said:


> Nice job on them dogs !
> Mark , your gonna have to build up an inventory of templates .





tbone75 said:


> Very good idea! Plus he needs to expand into more kinds! LOL
> I need some for a 116 Dolmar! LOL If I would dig through my parts I probably have some? LOL



Just send me a template or straight on picture with a couple key measurments. Tracing on grid paper works well. 

So far ive cut a small medium and large (pro safety size) set for stihl 064 066. PM or Email


----------



## dancan

I'm pretty sure there was a thread started a while back about dog templates/tracings .


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Just send me a template or straight on picture with a couple key measurments. Tracing on grid paper works well.
> 
> So far ive cut a small medium and large (pro safety size) set for stihl 064 066. PM or Email



Something we could do for your cohort in laser cutting ?


----------



## dancan

Found it .

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/165901.htm?highlight=felling+spikes


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I'm pretty sure there was a thread started a while back about dog templates/tracings .



sounds like thatll be a good place for yall to start looking! lol!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Something we could do for your cohort in laser cutting ?



I just buy him a can of cope every once in a while....No big deal


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I may start a fire tonight! Down in the 30s !! I am not ready for that chit already!!!!! :msp_mad:



Fire ?? I come home and the wife has the ac on max .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Fire ?? I come home and the wife has the ac on max .



Yes Dan!! I just started a fire in the stove!! Just way to damp in the basement.And down in the 30s tonight! It was 80 2 days ago!!
That is the first time I have been down there today!


----------



## dancan

Is the wife digging out your thermals and electric socks ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

what do you think on this rust john? The rear panels are the worst!


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX said:


> what do you think on this rust john? The rear panels are the worst!



That looks like an 08 up here .


----------



## tbone75

Not really worth trying to fix it,needs replaced.Fenders and another bed would be best. Without rust! LOL If you can find them cheap enough used? Then just sand and spray.


----------



## little possum

Time for a flatbed! Thats what Im doing to my 76 K10  Or trim em up to the molding. 

LP checking in. Over and out..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Not really worth trying to fix it,needs replaced.Fenders and another bed would be best. Without rust! LOL If you can find them cheap enough used? Then just sand and spray.



Could i grind out that whole part? Above the rest? It may look alittle goofy?  
Decided on a color! New holland red! 

I thought about a flatbed? But maybe as john said just gettin a new bed? Theres a dozen of them out there! And im sure all them model of F series fit each other??


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Could i grind out that whole part? Above the rest? It may look alittle goofy?
> Decided on a color! New holland red!
> 
> I thought about a flatbed? But maybe as john said just gettin a new bed? Theres a dozen of them out there! And im sure all them model of F series fit each other??



Think several years fit?


----------



## little possum

I will give Ford some credit on body parts interchanging. But I dont like their motors. 390in our 74 F-100 one ton is cracked I think. And only a 390 and 427 will interchange with my tranny I think. Or something. Trying to sell it off and eventually pick up a C or K 30. Just helps that I know more Chevy guys. I coulda had a motor quick for a bowtie.. Oh well. 
Driving a 88 F250 with 329K and dad just picked up a 95 F350 flatbed reg cab with 120K.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Could i grind out that whole part? Above the rest? It may look alittle goofy?
> Decided on a color! New holland red!
> 
> I thought about a flatbed? But maybe as john said just gettin a new bed? Theres a dozen of them out there! And im sure all them model of F series fit each other??



Just go a little South and find a bed and fenders! No rust down there!


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> I will give Ford some credit on body parts interchanging. But I dont like their motors. 390in our 74 F-100 one ton is cracked I think. And only a 390 and 427 will interchange with my tranny I think. Or something. Trying to sell it off and eventually pick up a C or K 30. Just helps that I know more Chevy guys. I coulda had a motor quick for a bowtie.. Oh well.
> Driving a 88 F250 with 329K and dad just picked up a 95 F350 flatbed reg cab with 120K.



The GM`s have the best parts interchangeability, both engine and drivetrain parts and body parts, usually 7-9 years per run of body style and millions of them made and sold.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> I will give Ford some credit on body parts interchanging. But I dont like their motors. 390in our 74 F-100 one ton is cracked I think. And only a 390 and 427 will interchange with my tranny I think. Or something. Trying to sell it off and eventually pick up a C or K 30. Just helps that I know more Chevy guys. I coulda had a motor quick for a bowtie.. Oh well.
> Driving a 88 F250 with 329K and dad just picked up a 95 F350 flatbed reg cab with 120K.



I am no Ford fan,but I have 3 Ferd trucks! LOL Only cause I am cheap! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Think several years fit?



Looks like im on a hunt!! 
i need to do fuel tank work anyway. 






little possum said:


> I will give Ford some credit on body parts interchanging. But I dont like their motors. 390in our 74 F-100 one ton is cracked I think. And only a 390 and 427 will interchange with my tranny I think. Or something. Trying to sell it off and eventually pick up a C or K 30. Just helps that I know more Chevy guys. I coulda had a motor quick for a bowtie.. Oh well.
> Driving a 88 F250 with 329K and dad just picked up a 95 F350 flatbed reg cab with 120K.


 I love this 300 6. A power house! And great on gas!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ron ;
> 
> With all those oysters, you like blue cheese ?
> 
> Miss good fresh seafood. A friend one of the dorymen off Newport. Be there early when they came in. Damn I miss that.



I LOVE blue cheese,,but not on oysters !
steam em with coctail sauce or deep fry with home made tarter sauce.
but a GOOD blue chesse is awsome as it it..from gargonzola to english stilton to danish,i love it all


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Papa Smurf not like something blue? :hmm3grin2orange:



Gonna let that one slide,,got new duds so happy for a bit..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Dan, did you see that mint Jonsered 630 on KI??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I LOVE blue cheese,,but not on oysters !
> steam em with coctail sauce or deep fry with home made tarter sauce.
> but a GOOD blue chesse is awsome as it it..from gargonzola to english stilton to danish,i love it all



A THICK NY strip at room temp. Butterfly. Sear inside quick. Stuff with fried oysters and some blue cheese. 

Tie tight. Grill quickly. Carve and serve with Hollendais and Brown sauce. 

Don't tell John. He'd bake at 350 for 2 hours or till all flavor is gone. 

Hey John !!!!


----------



## sefh3

little possum said:


> Time for a flatbed! Thats what Im doing to my 76 K10  Or trim em up to the molding.
> 
> LP checking in. Over and out..



Not up here. A pickup truck is register to the state as a utility vehicle. Once you make it a flat bed it's considered a truck and your plate fee about doubles. Kinda crazy


----------



## Stihl 041S

Served with beer bread. Dumb boys delight.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> A THICK NY strip at room temp. Butterfly. Sear inside quick. Stuff with fried oysters and some blue cheese.
> 
> Tie tight. Grill quickly. Carve and serve with Hollendais and Brown sauce.
> 
> Don't tell John. He'd bake at 350 for 2 hours or till all flavor is gone.
> 
> Hey John !!!!



Cook that thing!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Cook that thing!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Cook, not destroy. I just buy leather to repair boots.....


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> A THICK NY strip at room temp. Butterfly. Sear inside quick. Stuff with fried oysters and some blue cheese.
> 
> Tie tight. Grill quickly. Carve and serve with Hollendais and Brown sauce.
> 
> Don't tell John. He'd bake at 350 for 2 hours or till all flavor is gone.
> 
> Hey John !!!!



Damn man ! gonna write that one down !!
leave oysters raw,if enuf heat to melt cheese will cook oystrs,dont want them overdone !
no holly sauce but maybe some brown depending on what kind..a brown with mushrooms yes..
John would wrap it in foiil and stick it in the woodstove overnite !1 LOL !1
how do you think he gets the leather for knife sheaths ?? from his leftover steak meals !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Cook, not destroy. I just buy leather to repair boots.....



WELL DONE!! No PINK !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Damn man ! gonna write that one down !!
> leave oysters raw,if enuf heat to melt cheese will cook oystrs,dont want them overdone !
> no holly sauce but maybe some brown depending on what kind..a brown with mushrooms yes..
> John would wrap it in foiil and stick it in the woodstove overnite !1 LOL !1
> how do you think he gets the leather for knife sheaths ?? from his leftover steak meals !! LOL !!



I don't want to waste it! :hmm3grin2orange: I can always chew on it out in the woods! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure eat fancy! I am happy with a bologna samich!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Not up here. A pickup truck is register to the state as a utility vehicle. Once you make it a flat bed it's considered a truck and your plate fee about doubles. Kinda crazy



i got two trucks with agricultural plates,,$16 to register..
inspection rules say if vehicle dont have a windshield inspection sticker must be stapled to insp paper


----------



## tbone75

The OL says I am strange? She has a steak and I have a burger! LOL Just what I like? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You guys sure eat fancy! I am happy with a bologna samich!:hmm3grin2orange:



So,, THATS why your full of bologna !! LOL !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> WELL DONE!! No PINK !! :hmm3grin2orange:



No pink...... Does that mean you....... Well....

Didn't know your bread was buttered that side.....

Wait!!!! What are you talking about????


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> WELL DONE!! No PINK !! :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh man,,thats just ,,sick,sick,sick..............................
buy cereal instead !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> i got two trucks with agricultural plates,,$16 to register..
> inspection rules say if vehicle dont have a windshield inspection sticker must be stapled to insp paper



You guys got it made! Just plain PU tags are about 75 bucks a year here!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The OL says I am strange? She has a steak and I have a burger! LOL Just what I like? LOL



HEYY !!!! aint only th OL syas you strange !! LOL !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> No pink...... Does that mean you....... Well....
> 
> Didn't know your bread was buttered that side.....
> 
> Wait!!!! What are you talking about????



I don't eat butter much either! Plain bread is better or jam!!

That other pink stuff is best raw! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

stihl 041s said:


> no pink...... Does that mean you....... Well....
> 
> Didn't know your bread was buttered that side.....
> 
> Wait!!!! What are you talking about????



haaahhhhaaaahhhaaaaahhhhhaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Damn man ! gonna write that one down !!
> leave oysters raw,if enuf heat to melt cheese will cook oystrs,dont want them overdone !
> no holly sauce but maybe some brown depending on what kind..a brown with mushrooms yes..
> John would wrap it in foiil and stick it in the woodstove overnite !1 LOL !1
> how do you think he gets the leather for knife sheaths ?? from his leftover steak meals !! LOL !!




The oysters wouldn't ever cook unless John cooked it. 

Melted cheese on the berating makes it easy to carve. 

Cheese holds it together partly melted by the oysters. 

Yep oysters with cocktail sauce. Fresh ground horseradish.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HEYY !!!! aint only th OL syas you strange !! LOL !



Was waiting on that one!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You guys got it made! Just plain PU tags are about 75 bucks a year here!



If i got reg plates would be about $150 a yr and have to pass safety inspection.
agy plates limited to 20 miles,, LOL !!!! like the cops ever ask !!
they see agy plates and they dont bother cause they cant give a ticket for anything !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The oysters wouldn't ever cook unless John cooked it.
> 
> Cheese holds it together partly melted by the oysters.
> 
> Yep oysters with cocktail sauce. Fresh ground horseradish.



Horseradish,cheese,pickle on a cracker!! YUMMY !!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> The oysters wouldn't ever cook unless John cooked it.
> 
> Melted cheese on the berating makes it easy to carve.
> 
> Cheese holds it together partly melted by the oysters.
> 
> Yep oysters with cocktail sauce. Fresh ground horseradish.



I make my own hossradish....
almost time,just before frost is best


----------



## jimdad07

I had a Wild Thingy given to me today, an older one, the 2050. Think I am going to have fun with that one. I also was looking at another Poulan that a guy gave me a couple of months ago, I think it might be a 4200 or a 4400. It's in good shape and looks like it just needs minor stuff.


----------



## AU_K2500

Well I guess nobody wants any dogs....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If i got reg plates would be about $150 a yr and have to pass safety inspection.
> agy plates limited to 20 miles,, LOL !!!! like the cops ever ask !!
> they see agy plates and they dont bother cause they cant give a ticket for anything !!



We don't have the safety stuff yet.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> horseradish,cheese,pickle on a cracker!! Yummy !!



pickle !! ?? Yuk !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I make my own hossradish....
> almost time,just before frost is best



I would like to! But nothing grows for chit around here! :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well I guess nobody wants any dogs....



DOnt like dogs but bucking spikes i need some for s 750 !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I don't eat butter much either! Plain bread is better or jam!!
> 
> That other pink stuff is best raw! :hmm3grin2orange:



Okay. Glad we got THAT straightened out!!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well I guess nobody wants any dogs....



Got to find a pattern first! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I had a Wild Thingy given to me today, an older one, the 2050. Think I am going to have fun with that one. I also was looking at another Poulan that a guy gave me a couple of months ago, I think it might be a 4200 or a 4400. It's in good shape and looks like it just needs minor stuff.



I can`t bring myself to put a wrench on one of them, hard for me to put a wrench on a homeowner Stihl, never going to put a wrench on an orange smelly again either....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> DOnt like dogs but bucking spikes i need some for s 750 !!



You got any way to trace or photograph one?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I had a Wild Thingy given to me today, an older one, the 2050. Think I am going to have fun with that one. I also was looking at another Poulan that a guy gave me a couple of months ago, I think it might be a 4200 or a 4400. It's in good shape and looks like it just needs minor stuff.



Them 4200 saws aint bad at all!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> pickle !! ?? Yuk !!!



Got to be a dill pickle too! Ever try them on sloppy joes? Real good!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I make my own hossradish....
> almost time,just before frost is best



Why is that no surprise......... No other kind really is there.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Them 4200 saws aint bad at all!



Mark over on the Poulan thread just said he thought it might be a 3700 based on the bore measurement, but the measurement I got is around 48mm. It's showing in the 68-69cc range on the Collectors corner site. Mark is usually right though, but it would make it a much smaller saw than what that site is saying.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can`t bring myself to put a wrench on one of them, hard for me to put a wrench on a homeowner Stihl, never going to put a wrench on an orange smelly again either....LOL



Till Dan buys another one and begs you to fix it!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Mark over on the Poulan thread just said he thought it might be a 3700 based on the bore measurement, but the measurement I got is around 48mm. It's showing in the 68-69cc range on the Collectors corner site. Mark is usually right though, but it would make it a much smaller saw than what that site is saying.



3700? 60cc I think? They run good!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Got to be a dill pickle too! Ever try them on sloppy joes? Real good!!



John, are you sampling crank?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> 3700? 60cc I think? They run good!



I think the bore on the 3700 might be smaller than what I have. I am going to have to find a Poulan site to look it up, Acre's site doesn't have the information on that one.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> John, are you sampling crank?



Don't know what that is? LOL Sounds like a saw part to me? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> The OL says I am strange? She has a steak and I have a burger! LOL Just what I like? LOL



My girlfriend and I are the same way! Im not much into steak, 
but LOVE burgers!  





Stihl 041S said:


> No pink...... Does that mean you....... Well....
> 
> Didn't know your bread was buttered that side.....
> 
> Wait!!!! What are you talking about????


 
Too funny!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Why is that no surprise......... No other kind really is there.



Sure there is! Just down town at the IGA in a jar! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Don't know what that is? LOL Sounds like a saw part to me? LOL



You aren't cooking crank in saw crankcases are you? You may need an intervention...:msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I think the bore on the 3700 might be smaller than what I have. I am going to have to find a Poulan site to look it up, Acre's site doesn't have the information on that one.



4000 maybe?


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey midget....call jay


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You aren't cooking crank in saw crankcases are you? You may need an intervention...:msp_sad:



You talking about the meth stuff?
Bet it pays good! :msp_w00t:
Unless you get caught? Then you pay big time!! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> 4000 maybe?



It could be, I will have to look around some.

Don't meth around John.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It could be, I will have to look around some.
> 
> Don't meth around John.



I am goofy enough without adding to it!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey midget....call jay




Voicemail


----------



## jimdad07

I am kind of looking forward to souping up that wild thingy, should be a fun introduction into that style of saw motor as far as porting and all that good stuff.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I am kind of looking forward to souping up that wild thingy, should be a fun introduction into that style of saw motor as far as porting and all that good stuff.



Check out the wild thingy threads! They make them little turds run!!


----------



## jimdad07

I am getting saw fever again pretty badly, I lost some of it this summer but it is coming back with a purpose.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I am getting saw fever again pretty badly, I lost some of it this summer but it is coming back with a purpose.



Better get at the 920! Got all the parts I need today! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jerry,you getting caught up after your hippy trip? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Till Dan buys another one and begs you to fix it!



I think he has learned his lesson on the orange saws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think he has learned his lesson on the orange saws.



Good! Tell him to send them all to me! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry,you getting caught up after your hippy trip? LOL



It has taken me a while but getting there slowly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good! Tell him to send them all to me! LOL



He has cleaned them all out of his shed, don`t know where they all went. Now he has only the best saws there is in his shed and at my place....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Better get at the 920! Got all the parts I need today! LOL



Funds are tight as always right now, have to work with what I have around the shop. I can't wait to have that saw running on the Alaskan. I still have to get parts for the two XP's I have. Something always comes up that is more important for the money to go to...such is life.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He has cleaned them all out of his shed, don`t know where they all went. Now he has only the best saws there is in his shed and at my place....LOL



:msp_razz:


----------



## jimdad07

Nice to see your username popping up again Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_razz:



Yep,..only PRO Stihls in the stables now,...well there is one 025 still hanging around....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Nice to see your username popping up again Jerry.



Thanks Jim,...been away for a spell.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Funds are tight as always right now, have to work with what I have around the shop. I can't wait to have that saw running on the Alaskan. I still have to get parts for the two XP's I have. Something always comes up that is more important for the money to go to...such is life.



Any idea what all parts you need for the 920? I will have some extra stuff?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..only PRO Stihls in the stables now,...well there is one 025 still hanging around....LOL



Now I bet he stihl has some red saws around! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Any idea what all parts you need for the 920? I will have some extra stuff?



About the only thing that is in real good shape on it is the crankcase, all of the shrouds are missing including the clutch cover. It will be some work, but it should be fun.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Jim,...been away for a spell.



You and I both this year. I hope you had a good time out there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You and I both this year. I hope you had a good time out there.



Yes I did,..probably a trip of a lifetime.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes I did,..probably a trip of a lifetime.



That land sail boat was very cool.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now I bet he stihl has some red saws around! LOL



He might have a couple of Jonsenreds still hiding under the floor of his shed but he keeps them outa sight...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That land sail boat was very cool.



Yes it was and there was dozens of other playa vehicles that were equally as cool. I got to ride on a good many of them. My favorite is the Octopus that shoots fire out of its tentacles.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to head for bed. You guys have a good night.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to head for bed. You guys have a good night.



Nite Jim


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to head for bed. You guys have a good night.



Nite Jim!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jerry I am stihl gathering 064 parts! Hope to get something sent to you soon?


----------



## tbone75

I need a better seal driver! The deep well socket don't work the best! LOL Any ideas guys?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I need a better seal driver! The deep well socket don't work the best! LOL Any ideas guys?



Have your machinist friend cut you some drivers from black iron pipe, I have them cut from 1/2", 3/4" and 1" pieces of pipe cut about 4" long, this covers most seals you will drive on chainsaws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have your machinist friend cut you some drivers from black iron pipe, I have them cut from 1/2", 3/4" and 1" diameter pieces of pipe cut about 4" long, this covers most seals you will drive on chainsaws.


 Don`t know what they have done to the edit function since I have been away but it now sucks lemons.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have your machinist friend cut you some drivers from black iron pipe, I have them cut from 1/2", 3/4" and 1" pieces of pipe cut about 4" long, this covers most seals you will drive on chainsaws.



The machinist called but John won't answer the phone.....sob sob sob. 


Hi John !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The machinist called but John won't answer the phone.....sob sob sob.
> 
> 
> Hi John !!!!!



I could call,but don't have much of a voice now!! F-ing cold!! Just coughing my self to death!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have your machinist friend cut you some drivers from black iron pipe, I have them cut from 1/2", 3/4" and 1" pieces of pipe cut about 4" long, this covers most seals you will drive on chainsaws.



Need to get hold of him.Haven't heard anything from him in a couple weeks?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Need to get hold of him.Haven't heard anything from him in a couple weeks?



Email ID & OD and length.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Email ID & OD and length.



Thanks Rob! Not sure what happen to my other machinist buddy?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Rob! Not sure what happen to my other machinist buddy?



It's your own fault John!!!!!


----------



## Don475

haven't you learn yet. just mention you are an echo lover/worshipper. that will get things going


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackerz are slackin' and the Spammerz are spammin' .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> ZZZSlackerz are slackin' and the Spammerz are spammin' .



Morning Dan!!!!

Time for bed!!!

Off the crutches you are!!!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Till Dan buys another one and begs you to fix it!



I reported that post to the moderators because there was no ''Unlike'' button .



pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Dan, did you see that mint Jonsered 630 on KI??



I seen it , I'm not sure but I believe it was posted before while you were in Cali .


----------



## dancan

Yes I'm ''Officially'' off the crutches and I'm happy about it .
I've been ''road testing'' the cane since Monday but the ankle is telling me to hang on to the crutches for a bit yet .


----------



## Sagetown

dancan said:


> Yes I'm ''Officially'' off the crutches and I'm happy about it .
> I've been ''road testing'' the cane since Monday but the ankle is telling me to hang on to the crutches for a bit yet .



Good Morning dancan. Yep; best to go with what yer ankle is telling you. They stubbornly take time to adjust.


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellers,short nite! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mom left for Fla. about an hour ago. First time I ever heard her say she wasn't sure she wanted to go back down there!


----------



## dancan

Short night ?? Look at all the extra time you gained to look at them unopened saw boxes !


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning all you liberal hippies out there!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Short night ?? Look at all the extra time you gained to look at them unopened saw boxes !



No unopened saw boxes around here! I put all them saws in them boxes! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> You got any way to trace or photograph one?



Yes..


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Fellas. hope everybody is doing well on this beautiful september morning!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Yes..



ok....then send that to me....and like magic youll have something in the mail in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> ok....then send that to me....and like magic youll have something in the mail in 2-3 weeks.



OK,,LOL !!
soon as i get a chance..
us retarded people are pretty busy you know !!


----------



## roncoinc

Somebody up early enuf to work on a 268 !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> OK,,LOL !!
> soon as i get a chance..
> us retarded people are pretty busy you know !!



yeah yeah, just keep telling yourself that. 
Whatever helps you sleep at night!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning all you liberal hippies out there!



Jim,,got a pic of that big poulan ??
i got a 60cc one in crapsman color with scored top end but complete.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> yeah yeah, just keep telling yourself that.
> Whatever helps you sleep at night!



Last nite i was outside in the rain helping a friend work on his tiller until almost dark !!
then had to clean lobster for an hour to make supper,didnt even get to that till about 7:30.
dont know why so busy ??

this morning my 24in monitor died so i have to fix that before anything,,then plenty more on the never ending list


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Last nite i was outside in the rain helping a friend work on his tiller until almost dark !!
> then had to clean lobster for an hour to make supper,didnt even get to that till about 7:30.
> dont know why so busy ??
> 
> this morning my 24in monitor died so i have to fix that before anything,,then plenty more on the never ending list



Its always something.....your pretty good with puters. Did I ever offer you my older dell laptop?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Its always something.....your pretty good with puters. Did I ever offer you my older dell laptop?



Yeh,,i can prob fix it if it's worth it.
what are the specs on the cpu in the laptop ?


----------



## roncoinc

GGGRRRRRRRRRRR..........

found one of the backlights ( ccfl ) bulb is bad in my monitor !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> GGGRRRRRRRRRRR..........
> 
> found one of the backlights ( ccfl ) bulb is bad in my monitor !



That mean you can't fix it?


----------



## tbone75

Would like to work on the 268!! But got OP saws to do first,plus I feel like I was run over by a bus! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That mean you can't fix it?



Got it almost all apart,lights are buried,not gonna bother with it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got it almost all apart,lights are buried,not gonna bother with it.



Get another fixer upper! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Or just buy a new one? Think I only gave 69.00 for the one I have now. But its only 18"


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Or just buy a new one? Think I only gave 69.00 for the one I have now. But its only 18"



Broken one is 24 in,,wont go smaller,would like a 26in,gonna get a tv and use that
second monitor is 19in and that is to small.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Broken one is 24 in,,wont go smaller,would like a 26in,gonna get a tv and use that
> second monitor is 19in and that is to small.



Put it on a 50" LOL Just don't drop it on your foot! :monkey:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Put it on a 50" LOL Just don't drop it on your foot! :monkey:



I could hook it to my 55 in plasma but thats TO big !!


----------



## tbone75

Ron you got me in trouble! Told the OL about all your cameras you have set up around your place.Now she thinks I should do that! :msp_sneaky:
Tried to tell how much that would cost,all I got was "SO" :bang: I am out in the sticks! Nobody comes around here! Plus I am always up and down all night!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yes I'm ''Officially'' off the crutches and I'm happy about it .
> I've been ''road testing'' the cane since Monday but the ankle is telling me to hang on to the crutches for a bit yet .



It`s not really going to like being put back to work after this long of a vacation, prob thought it was fully retired...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron you got me in trouble! Told the OL about all your cameras you have set up around your place.Now she thinks I should do that! :msp_sneaky:
> Tried to tell how much that would cost,all I got was "SO" :bang: I am out in the sticks! Nobody comes around here! Plus I am always up and down all night!



But you could watch all the critters getting into your garden, munch---munch---munch....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It`s not really going to like being put back to work after this long of a vacation, prob thought it was fully retired...LOL



He has been all summer! The big SLACKER! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> But you could watch all the critters getting into your garden, munch---munch---munch....LOL



I could catch a few more of them? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I could catch a few more of them? :msp_sneaky:



That pile must have been getting fairly big as it is without any fancy monitors.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That pile must have been getting fairly big as it is without any fancy monitors.



Yes it was! I lost count? LOL Haven't seen any for a while now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

3 deer in the back yard right now. LOL But I don't shoot them unless I get hungry! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go look at these saws my X-BIL brought over. MS250,025 and a pooooolin something? LOL He bought them all at a pawn shop. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes it was! I lost count? LOL Haven't seen any for a while now! LOL



Must not be many left for miles around, all ended up on that pile....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will go look at these saws my X-BIL brought over. MS250,025 and a pooooolin something? LOL He bought them all at a pawn shop. LOL



Them`s ugly little saws to work on but can cut a good bit if properly looked after.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must not be many left for miles around, all ended up on that pile....



The Buzzards ate well this year! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them`s ugly little saws to work on but can cut a good bit if properly looked after.



Got to get them out of here so I can get to the 268! Before Ron blows a gasket! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ms250 running! Now I need a break and a snack! Then next? LOL
Air filter,fuel filter,clean the dirt out of the tank and carb and a new plug.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ms250 running! Now I need a break and a snack! Then next? LOL
> Air filter,fuel filter,clean the dirt out of the tank and carb and a new plug.



Hey John, ever work on a 268???? ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John, ever work on a 268???? ;-))



This one is a 266 that I am putting a 268 P&C on. First one for me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the 025 running now! About the same as the other one. Plus made 2 chains for them.Now on to the Poooolin. LOL Gas smells real bad in it!


----------



## roncoinc

AAAARRRGGGHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!

I made the misteak of asking the OL if she wanted to go "monitor" shopping with me this morning..
she heard "shopping" and i heard the door slam on her way out !! LOL !!
first was WalMart,,nothing there,found her in the shoe dept,,then went by Homedepot and had to stop for some flourescent light bulbs..
next was "Target" , nice selection of,,,womans clothes ! :msp_angry:
then "hungry" time,stopped to eat.
then to Best Buy where i found a 30in LCD tv for $169 !!,even has a built in DVD player,i dont need ,,looks AWSOME on the puter 
she said she meet me next door at " Trader joe's " .. that took some looking and she actually came out of the store with NOTHING !!!!!! 
A trip i could have done in ONE hour took FIVE !!

Dont know why a better LCD tv cost so much less than an LED puter monitor..
the LCD has deeper blacks and more vibrant color than LED,,but,,in bright direct light the led is better but i dont have sun shining in on my monitor so no prob.

so,,day is about done and NO saw work today,,again !!


----------



## dancan

A couple of old girls pooped up for sale today


----------



## jimdad07

Got that old Poulan model ? running with a new fuel line tonight. Have some work to do on it, it dies out when I put a good load on it, judging by the way it runs it may be losing fuel. Will clean the carb in the ultrasonic cleaner.


----------



## AU_K2500

evenin fellas. Hope everybody is doing well. 
Ron, ill get the info on the laptop. its a decent processor and video card but the harddrive is gone. it was only a 40g harddrive.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> A couple of old girls pooped up for sale today



Very nice, betcha they are a bit of a drive to fetch em home.


----------



## dancan

Medway river for the Jred at 250 , Clayton park for the Pioneer at 40 bucks .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> A couple of old girls pooped up for sale today



I want both of them! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Don't you have enuff saws already ???


----------



## tbone75

Got the Poooolin up and running! That makes 3 fixed for the day plus sold a 455 Husky! Not a bad day for me!! Stihl feel like chit too!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Got the Poooolin up and running! That makes 3 fixed for the day plus sold a 455 Husky! Not a bad day for me!! Stihl feel like chit too!



Sluggz on crystal meth ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't you have enuff saws already ???



:msp_confused: 



















NO


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> sluggz on crystal meth ??



:d


----------



## dancan

Maybe I'll buy the Pioneer just for the ''Easy Arc'' sticker ......


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Maybe I'll buy the Pioneer just for the ''Easy Arc'' sticker ......



And send the sticker as a gift :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And send the sticker as a gift :hmm3grin2orange:



Your stihl MEEN !!! Even with a cane!! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Medway river for the Jred at 250 , Clayton park for the Pioneer at 40 bucks .



Get me the P26!! I will pay shipping!


----------



## tbone75

Think I found a deal on 3-621s ? Says 2 run and the other has compression. 50 bucks. LOL
One problem! Shipping from Vermont! LOL


----------



## dancan

But if you get it someone might be Arc-less .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> But if you get it someone might be Arc-less .



Tough chit! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice looking little P26, I would buy it just for the air filter cover.


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> But if you get it someone might be Arc-less .



Its OK. I'm always arc-less


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Its OK. I'm always arc-less



No spark mark !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Would make a nice sign for the welding shop.....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

would love to do welding on the side later on....that would make an interesting name.


----------



## roncoinc

Was wondering what the poor people were eating tonite,,but didnt feel sorry for them as i had another lobster samich and a bunch of these..
OL ate like 36 of em !! 
tomorrow will have some deep fried,way i like em best 
first batch out of the steamer..










some delectable tidbits opened up,,fat,juicy and SO sweet and tasty !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> would love to do welding on the side later on....that would make an interesting name.



Grape Ape Welding! We Don't Spark ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Grape Ape Welding! We Don't Spark ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Woh woh woh. Let's keep it clean:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Looks like the 621s aint going to happen! 120.00 to ship them  Better see if Robin wants them? Wouldn't cost to much to him from Vermont.


----------



## AU_K2500

Where's Rob tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks like the 621s aint going to happen! 120.00 to ship them  Better see if Robin wants them? Wouldn't cost to much to him from Vermont.



Put them all into one box, what do they charge to ship a saw inside the US.?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Looks like the 621s aint going to happen! 120.00 to ship them  Better see if Robin wants them? Wouldn't cost to much to him from Vermont.



Parcel post?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Where's Rob tonight?



:dunno:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put them all into one box, what do they charge to ship a saw inside the US.?



Not $60 a saw !!
more like $20 a saw.
wonder where in veermont ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Not $60 a saw !!
> more like $20 a saw.
> wonder where in veermont ?



Didn't ask? Said they weigh 29 lbs each.That would be about right with bars on them.
Central Vermont is all I found.


----------



## tbone75

OL made me a big pot of chili!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Supposed to rain all day here tomorrow so maybe I can search around and find some saws to work on, where to look,...where to look.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Supposed to rain all day here tomorrow so maybe I can search around and find some saws to work on, where to look,...where to look.....LOL



Where does Dan usually hide them? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Didn't ask? Said they weigh 29 lbs each.That would be about right with bars on them.
> Central Vermont is all I found.



14lbs pho.
another three for b&c ?
say 37lbs total ?
$60 at MOST !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Where does Dan usually hide them? :hmm3grin2orange:



Have not looked since getting back, probably a few sitting on the end of the workbench....LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Parcel post?



Told him to check that,but he checked with ups. Be cheaper through usps.


----------



## tbone75

Don't think he wanted to ship them very bad? Not like I need them! LOL But 50 bucks for 3 of them!And 2 run!!


----------



## tbone75

The OP saws are done so just maybe I can work on the 266/68 ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't think he wanted to ship them very bad? Not like I need them! LOL But 50 bucks for 3 of them!And 2 run!!



No big deal,only 56cc saws..

I'm looking at these.. 

4 small chainsaws

a mini mac for Jerry the old hippie ,, a dual trigger homie for no spark mark,, a crapsman self sharpening saw for dancantusearealsaw,and a mac pro sumthin for me


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> No big deal,only 56cc saws..
> 
> I'm looking at these..
> 
> 4 small chainsaws
> 
> a mini mac for Jerry the old hippie ,, a dual trigger homie for no spark mark,, a crapsman self sharpening saw for dancantusearealsaw,and a mac pro sumthin for me



Lol. Thanks a lot ron


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> No big deal,only 56cc saws..
> 
> I'm looking at these..
> 
> 4 small chainsaws
> 
> a mini mac for Jerry the old hippie ,, a dual trigger homie for no spark mark,, a crapsman self sharpening saw for dancantusearealsaw,and a mac pro sumthin for me



Whoopie,...a Mini Mac for me,..I don`t have one of them,...cause I ran the 25 ton Hitachi EX20O over the last of them that were gathering dust around the shop.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Oh,...and Dan Cant will take all the saw cases, he collects them....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No big deal,only 56cc saws..
> 
> I'm looking at these..
> 
> 4 small chainsaws
> 
> a mini mac for Jerry the old hippie ,, a dual trigger homie for no spark mark,, a crapsman self sharpening saw for dancantusearealsaw,and a mac pro sumthin for me



Mark just got a little Homie! LOL That one looks like a Eeko?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whoopie,...a Mini Mac for me,..I don`t have one of them,...cause I ran the 25 ton Hitachi EX20O over the last of them that were gathering dust around the shop.



And i thot hippies were nature conserving non wasting save everything types ??
SHAME on you !!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Mark just got a little Homie! LOL That one looks like a Eeko?



You may be right and the knob is the oiler ?
on the crapsman that would be the adjuster for the sharpening stone.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol. Thanks a lot ron



Hey !! dont laff at those dual trigger homies !!
they had the bigger engine and TWO throttle triggers and are STILL an awsome top handle saw !!
usuall selling price if in good condition and run very well is over $100 anytime.. arborists still want them..
so much better than a steal top handle.


----------



## roncoinc

Dissapointed John didnt comment on the oysters 


SEE Jerry !! still,,nobody pays attention to my post's


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You may be right and the knob is the oiler ?
> on the crapsman that would be the adjuster for the sharpening stone.



Yep,oil knob I need for my 601! LOL And a clutch cover!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> And i thot hippies were nature conserving non wasting save everything types ??
> SHAME on you !!!



I do save way too much stuff but when its garbage it has to go...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dissapointed John didnt comment on the oysters
> 
> 
> SEE Jerry !! still,,nobody pays attention to my post's



The OL did! LOL Said it looked like a plate full of snot! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Dissapointed John didnt comment on the oysters
> 
> 
> SEE Jerry !! still,,nobody pays attention to my post's



I noticed that,..I didn`t comment but did send you rep.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The OL did! LOL Said it looked like a plate full of snot! :msp_w00t:



Expensive snot.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep,oil knob I need for my 601! LOL And a clutch cover!



How you kow they fit ??
i got a 50x or sumthin in the parts pile. think its an eeko ?
red,broke = eeko ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! dont laff at those dual trigger homies !!
> they had the bigger engine and TWO throttle triggers and are STILL an awsome top handle saw !!
> usuall selling price if in good condition and run very well is over $100 anytime.. arborists still want them..
> so much better than a steal top handle.



32cc? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How you kow they fit ??
> i got a 50x or sumthin in the parts pile. think its an eeko ?
> red,broke = eeko ?



Have no idea what will fit? The saw is in nice shape!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 32cc? LOL



That gotta be equal to a 48cc steal ??
it IS a top handle !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! dont laff at those dual trigger homies !!
> they had the bigger engine and TWO throttle triggers and are STILL an awsome top handle saw !!
> usuall selling price if in good condition and run very well is over $100 anytime.. arborists still want them..
> so much better than a steal top handle.



I know a local fellow that would love to have that saw, he brings in his old one each year to have me clean his up, put in a new sparkplug and set the carb up. He still uses it to cut up 5 cord of hardwood firewood and refuses to us any other saw. He always says for me to pick him up another one if I ever come across one.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Expensive snot.....LOL



I love oyster dressing my Grandma made!! Tried a breaded deep fried oyster once,it wasn't bad?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know a local fellow that would love to have that saw, he brings in his old one each year to have me clean his up, put in a new sparkplug and set the carb up. He still uses it to cut up 5 cord of hardwood firewood and refuses to us any other saw. He always says for me to pick him up another one if I ever come across one.



I have 3 or 4 of them. LOL But no double triggers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I love oyster dressing my Grandma made!! Tried a breaded deep fried oyster once,it wasn't bad?



They grow wild around here but I seldom ever eat them,..not really my thing...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have 3 or 4 of them. LOL But no double triggers.



I couldn`t imagine cutting up firewood with one, just way too slow for me but Calvin has all the time in the world, he is 77 and been retired close to 15 years now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I couldn`t imagine cutting up firewood with one, just way too slow for me but Calvin has all the time in the world, he is 77 and been retired close to 15 years now.



Good for him!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They grow wild around here but I seldom ever eat them,..not really my thing...LOL



Take that Ron! Jerry don't eat that snot either!! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Got the 4 saws for $35 
pick up noon tomorrow.
looking at the pix they sure look CLEAN !!
sorry John,,on that red saw to many letters on the side for "echo" ..


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Got the 4 saws for $35
> pick up noon tomorrow.
> looking at the pix they sure look CLEAN !!
> sorry John,,on that red saw to many letters on the side for "echo" ..



You still need my address?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> They grow wild around here but I seldom ever eat them,..not really my thing...LOL



Where the heck else they gonna grow but wild !! ??? 
yeh there are oyster farms but you cant just go in and get THEM !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got the 4 saws for $35
> pick up noon tomorrow.
> looking at the pix they sure look CLEAN !!
> sorry John,,on that red saw to many letters on the side for "echo" ..



Hope they all run with very little trouble!


----------



## tbone75

Think I will have a piece of pie! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Take that Ron! Jerry don't eat that snot either!! LOL



Now wait a bit here,,,,,,,,,,,
Jerry likes steals,,,,,, should we really consider HIS taste's ??
and YOU like to eat old fried boots so YOUR out too !!
DAMN !! dont seem like anybody round here except ROB likes good food..
well,,maybe Robin may have some taste,,but then even HE like ballentines !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Where the heck else they gonna grow but wild !! ???
> yeh there are oyster farms but you cant just go in and get THEM !!



Yeah, they farm a lot of them now and I know a few fellers that would let me have a bushel or two for just my asking. Also there is/was an experimental farm not far from here where they tried growing oysters from spate, most of the spate escaped into the wild and have reseeded a place that once had a prolific oyster beds. For some reason the beds deteriorated over the years and were nearly barren by the mid 70`s but have rebounded over the last 20 years.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Now wait a bit here,,,,,,,,,,,
> Jerry likes steals,,,,,, should we really consider HIS taste's ??
> and YOU like to eat old fried boots so YOUR out too !!
> DAMN !! dont seem like anybody round here except ROB likes good food..
> well,,maybe Robin may have some taste,,but then even HE like ballentines !!



But he likes Keiths better and that shows he has great taste...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think I will have a piece of pie! LOL



I just finished a quart of vanilla/strawberry icecream, Hagendas.


----------



## tbone75

Where is the Pit Bull tonight?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just finished a quart of vanilla/strawberry icecream, Hagendas.



Mom made Blackberry pie!!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> You still need my address?



Anybody wanna start a "box" fund for Mark ?? 

Mark,,you missed out on the last box i sent out to someone wanting saws !! LOL !! 
tnx to donations for shipping the box was quite large !!

havta mention an old hippy had a lot to do with it all..without the old canmedian i couldnt have done it..
thats what started John on his downhill slide !!
think there was seven saws in that box ??


----------



## tbone75

Dang! That piece is gone already? May need another piece? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, they farm a lot of them now and I know a few fellers that would let me have a bushel or two for just my asking. Also there is/was an experimental farm not far from here where they tried growing oysters from spate, most of the spate escaped into the wild and have reseeded a place that once had a prolific oyster beds. For some reason the beds deteriorated over the years and were nearly barren by the mid 70`s but have rebounded over the last 20 years.



They also have gone downhill here latelly.
only allowed 1/2 bushel a day now 
problem with spate not anchored is they can swim !! and get away !! LOL !!
need spate already on an old shell or rock they found out.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> They also have gone downhill here latelly.
> only allowed 1/2 bushel a day now
> problem with spate not anchored is they can swim !! and get away !! LOL !!
> need spate already on an old shell or rock they found out.



What is spate? Never heard of that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What is spate? Never heard of that?



Tiny little baby oysters before they anchor themselves to something solid where then grow and form a protective hard shel overthemselves for protection from predators.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> What is spate? Never heard of that?



I spate on the ground because there was so many ZZZSlackerzz ?? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

That would be me........people should not turn 60 in the middle of the week...I don't think......it would seem, from the records kept by the bar maid, that I consumed 22 pints of Bar Harbor "Real Ale" last nite.....or $110.00 worth less the tip...Hoss and I have a farriers appointment in 26 mins..... then work at 8:00,,,this will be a loooooong day, me thinks.......LOL!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> That would be me........people should not turn 60 in the middle of the week...I don't think......it would seem, from the records kept by the bar maid, that I consumed 22 pints of Bar Harbor "Real Ale" last nite.....or $110.00 worth less the tip...Hoss and I have a farriers appointment in 26 mins..... then work at 8:00,,,this will be a loooooong day, me thinks.......LOL!!!!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!! you old fahrt !! LOL !!!!
you get hammered last night,,hoss gets hammered today


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!! you old fahrt !! LOL !!!!
> you get hammered last night,,hoss gets hammered today



LOL No it wasn't my birthday...just a friend's..........when I turn 60 I'm gonna go far away...to some place quiet...quiet is good.....wzzzzat??? Yes I'm on my way Hoss.........


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Anybody wanna start a "box" fund for Mark ??
> 
> Mark,,you missed out on the last box i sent out to someone wanting saws !! LOL !!
> tnx to donations for shipping the box was quite large !!
> 
> havta mention an old hippy had a lot to do with it all..without the old canmedian i couldnt have done it..
> thats what started John on his downhill slide !!
> think there was seven saws in that box ??



7 mini macs in one box! Isn't that illegal or something?


----------



## Cantdog

There....Hoss has had his pedicure......Ol' John told me this morning that he's retiring.....Hoss and I will have to deal with the young fella he's been training...probably go fine...the guy is a friend's son...the family has run a place called Hosspower Farm since the late 60's....they have always had draft hosses and done all the farm work with them...plowing and haying in the sumer and logging in the winter....


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just finished a quart of vanilla/strawberry icecream, Hagendas.





tbone75 said:


> Dang! That piece is gone already? May need another piece? LOL



bunch of fat arses in here!!! lol. OL hasnt made dessert in several weeks...says i need to lay off before the wedding so ill look good in my tux. she SAYS shell start baking again after the wedding, but I have a feeling there will be some other reason that I need to lay off them....not sure what it is but shell come up with something! lol


----------



## tbone75

This cold chit is trying to get me down! Really feel like chit today!


----------



## tbone75

The 268 is stihl fighting me! Now I need a ring,gap is .017. I hope I have a new one around here? If not,there goes another week. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Hope you shake that cold soon John...I hate being sick.....no saw work for the last couple days...to busy with work...UPS did drop off a nice 20" TsuMura (Total Super Bar) in large husky mount yesterday.....

Is that 268 a Mahle cyl or a Gilardoni John


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hope you shake that cold soon John...I hate being sick.....no saw work for the last couple days...to busy with work...UPS did drop off a nice 20" TsuMura (Total Super Bar) in large husky mount yesterday.....
> 
> Is that 268 a Mahle cyl or a Gilardoni John



I don't know what brand it is? Guess I will look? LOL

Seen that bar on flea bay a while back. LOL

Robing you got any interest in 3-621s? Guy wants 50 bucks plus shipping from Vermont.Said 2 run with bars.


----------



## tbone75

Its a Mahle jug


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Its a Mahle jug



Good then it's an XP...you'll like that!!

$50 is a good price but the shipping sounded way to steep for me...Later.... gotta go back to work!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Anybody wanna start a "box" fund for Mark ??
> 
> Mark,,you missed out on the last box i sent out to someone wanting saws !! LOL !!
> tnx to donations for shipping the box was quite large !!
> 
> havta mention an old hippy had a lot to do with it all..without the old canmedian i couldnt have done it..
> thats what started John on his downhill slide !!
> think there was seven saws in that box ??



Count me in!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Count me in!



You know I am in !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Anybody wanna start a "box" fund for Mark ??
> 
> Mark,,you missed out on the last box i sent out to someone wanting saws !! LOL !!
> tnx to donations for shipping the box was quite large !!
> 
> havta mention an old hippy had a lot to do with it all..without the old canmedian i couldnt have done it..
> thats what started John on his downhill slide !!
> think there was seven saws in that box ??





pioneerguy600 said:


> Count me in!





tbone75 said:


> You know I am in !! :hmm3grin2orange:



Can I send up a couple of blown out crutch tips or some used crutches or a reusable plastic boot cast size medium ??
Heck , I'm in !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Can I send up a couple of blown out crutch tips or some used crutches or a reusable plastic boot cast size medium ??
> Heck , I'm in !



I want to know where you hid all your Huskys? Jerry said they wern't in the shed? I know you got a hundred of them some where around there?
Bet you put them in the house to keep them safe and warm! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I did do a little saw work today! Put a new clutch cover on a 295 Pooolin. LOL And ordered a ring for the 268 :bang: Don't know why I didn't check it last week? Least I have everything else for it. LOL


----------



## dancan

I stored them here , only 4 minutes from my shop , took care of all the stink .

John Ross & Sons LTD | buyers and sellers of ferrous and nonferrous scrap metals | Home Page


----------



## Cantdog

John????....Did you see that Jonsereds XF that just showed up on ebay??????? 110cc.... all running...very nice swoopy old saw....only $999.00.....but free shippin!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John????....Did you see that Jonsereds XF that just showed up on ebay??????? 110cc.... all running...very nice swoopy old saw....only $999.00.....but free shippin!!!!!!



No I didn't see it.No need in me looking at it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> No I didn't see it.No need in me looking at it! :hmm3grin2orange:



Awwww c'mon...... it ain't to early in the evening to start droolin.....take a look.....c'mon...do it...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Awwww c'mon...... it ain't to early in the evening to start droolin.....take a look.....c'mon...do it...



You know I got to do it!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am waiting for a couple of Pioneers to show up, real nice little Pioneers.


----------



## dancan

Robin , you should post a pic of that real nice lookin' FX so I'd know what they look like .


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am waiting for a couple of Pioneers to show up, real nice little Pioneers.



You know John is not gonna be happy about bein' late askin' for that saw , especially since it multiplied .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Robin , you should post a pic of that real nice lookin' FX so I'd know what they look like .



Get on flea bay and look! I just did!! LOL The guy has 90 super too! Only 460.00 LOL


----------



## dancan

I got 2 ''Easy Arc'' stickers in my trunk :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You know John is not gonna be happy about bein' late askin' for that saw , especially since it multiplied .



:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I got 2 ''Easy Arc'' stickers in my trunk :hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

He gets a cane and gets even MEENER!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I am wondering what happen to Rob? Maybe he broke his phone?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I got 2 ''Easy Arc'' stickers in my trunk :hmm3grin2orange:



I bet one of them says P26! :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..early bird gets the worms. Nice little additions to my, small Pioneer saws, collection.


----------



## tbone75

I go to go get a saw pic.Bet Jerry missed this one? BRB


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,got some help on the shipping on the Mark box,tnx guys.
Now to sort some out having learned from last time that over 80lbs is a bit to much


----------



## tbone75

Here it is. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..early bird gets the worms. Nice little additions to my, small Pioneer saws, collection.



They both P26s?


----------



## tbone75

The OL is in Michigan for the next 4 days,so its just me and the cats! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They both P26s?



One is,












































































































































































































































































































The other is a P21, even scarcer than a 26 or 28


----------



## tbone75

If you pit pix on there I can't see them?


----------



## tbone75

Do you have a P35 Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Do you have a P35 Jerry?



Not yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If you pit pix on there I can't see them?



Are you refering to Drop Box?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I now have 2 more Easy Arc stickers in my collection.


----------



## dancan

I think he was asking did you put pix in the empty space .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I think he was asking did you put pix in the empty space .



LOL,...I didn`t even have them yet, at the time I posted that reply...LOL


----------



## dancan

Geezz , John's alone for 4 days to fend for himself ......................I guess that meens he'll have to rely on what that cat drug in for supper .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Geezz , John's alone for 4 days to fend for himself ......................I guess that meens he'll have to rely on what that cat drug in for supper .



Slug food...LOL


----------



## dancan

Fillet of mole ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Slug food...LOL



frogs,moles,mice and snakes and birds !!


----------



## tbone75

You guys are soooo sick!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:

I have a brand new pack of bologna! And a pot of chili! Plus I can cook if need be. I was single a long time! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> frogs,moles,mice and snakes and birds !!



Almost had fresh chipmunk! Darn thing got up a tree! LOL Cat is stihl sitting there looking up. LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey John , you want the first crack at this one , I think it's rare .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I didn`t even have them yet, at the time I posted that reply...LOL



Guess it looked like there should have been pix in there! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , you want the first crack at this one , I think it's rare .



You better grab that one! Fit right in with your others! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Starting to rain here! Got to close the doors and windows!


----------



## Cantdog

John did you get that 910e from the migit yet???


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Seen that bar on flea bay a while back. LOL




LOL.......I expect you'll see that one again........I have a plan....that has to be done by Mossmans GTG....


----------



## Cantdog

Hey what happened to you guys??? You can't ALL be watching "Dr Phil".....or are you????


----------



## dancan

Dr.Phil's on?? What channel ?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> John did you get that 910e from the migit yet???



He's out in the rain burning a chipmunk for dinner..


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Dr.Phil's on?? What channel ?



CH Too.....


----------



## AU_K2500

evening fellas. 
Starting to worry about Rob. 

Whats this I hear about a box? You better not be planning nothing Ron.....Ive already gotten rid of one Mini-mac, i dont want to do it again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nope,..not watching Dr Phil but playing around with Pioneer stuff.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> evening fellas.
> Starting to worry about Rob.
> 
> Whats this I hear about a box? You better not be planning nothing Ron.....Ive already gotten rid of one Mini-mac, i dont want to do it again.



No ' planning " to it.
plan is laid out and in progress.
four guys in already,,..
got two saws picked out,,maybe two to three more if box dont weigh over 80lbs


----------



## AU_K2500

what saws you got picked out? oh wait, is this supposed to be one of those things called a suprise? NO MINI MACS....please


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> what saws you got picked out? oh wait, is this supposed to be one of those things called a suprise? NO MINI MACS....please



Got a deal on a couple wild things !1 

chain saws


----------



## Stihl 041S

I just heard from Rob. ;-))


My kid had her tonsils out. Simple for kids now. Buy she is in mid 30s. 

Last time I bad anything to do with it a friend died. In the 50s it was still bigger surgery. Same complication ratio then as open heart surgery. 

But I'm a dad. And she's my Lil Kid. And she is 3000 
Miles away. And I worry about my Lil Kid. and after raising her since she was 8 we have texted and talked for 2 days. 

Talked to Jim. A nice break. Seems a stand up guy. 

Hey Jim. 

Hey all. 

All is well. I'm stupid happy. The day to send requests. I cannot refuse.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got a deal on a couple wild things !1
> 
> chain saws



Just got one of them in tonight that needs something? Not hard to work on at all! Not much there! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I just heard from Rob. ;-))
> 
> 
> My kid had her tonsils out. Simple for kids now. Buy she is in mid 30s.
> 
> Last time I bad anything to do with it a friend died. In the 50s it was still bigger surgery. Same complication ratio then as open heart surgery.
> 
> But I'm a dad. And she's my Lil Kid. And she is 3000
> Miles away. And I worry about my Lil Kid. and after raising her since she was 8 we have texted and talked for 2 days.
> 
> Talked to Jim. A nice break. Seems a stand up guy.
> 
> Hey Jim.
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> All is well. I'm stupid happy. The day to send requests. I cannot refuse.



Very good to hear everything went OK!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John did you get that 910e from the migit yet???



Its a 920 and yes its here,plus another crank case and a few other parts!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> frogs,moles,mice and snakes and birds !!



Hopefully he can keep himself out of the litter box this time.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I just heard from Rob. ;-))
> 
> 
> My kid had her tonsils out. Simple for kids now. Buy she is in mid 30s.
> 
> Last time I bad anything to do with it a friend died. In the 50s it was still bigger surgery. Same complication ratio then as open heart surgery.
> 
> But I'm a dad. And she's my Lil Kid. And she is 3000
> Miles away. And I worry about my Lil Kid. and after raising her since she was 8 we have texted and talked for 2 days.
> 
> Talked to Jim. A nice break. Seems a stand up guy.
> 
> Hey Jim.
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> All is well. I'm stupid happy. The day to send requests. I cannot refuse.



Request??? I will take one 090 ! LOL
EDIT: And someone to carry it!!


----------



## tbone75

Now where did that Pit Bull go? He find Dr Phill?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Request??? I will take one 090 ! LOL
> EDIT: And someone to carry it!!



Hi SLUG!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hi SLUG!!!!



Hi Sludge !!


----------



## tbone75

You get that box of chit today Rob?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hi Sludge !!



Happy to be here!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Ron your box of chit should be there Sat. They say??? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You get that box of chit today Rob?



TOTALLY forgot yesterday.......












No come to think of it, maybe tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I feel sorry for who ever gets the next box of chit! Been eating a lot of chili !! :bad_smelly: Stihl got a lot to go! oop:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> TOTALLY forgot yesterday.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No come to think of it, maybe tomorrow!!!!!



Stupid USPS said it was delivered? Hope it went to the right place!! :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jonsereds XF. Father of the 111 and 111S?

Any difference between 111 and 111S?

Lots of reading to catch up on!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I feel sorry for who ever gets the next box of chit! Been eating a lot of chili !! :bad_smelly: Stihl got a lot to go! oop:



You better stop sending out them Huskie parts, the PO will tag you as a threat to National security...LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hopefully he can keep himself out of the litter box this time.



Yep! I don't have a dog! So no dog house!! All I got is a chit box!! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You better stop sending out them Huskie parts, the PO will tag you as a threat to National security...LOL



Only one little Hoosky part went out to Ron! A little bit of sorta kinda Stihl stuff. It will get used a a Stihl!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Now where did that Pit Bull go? He find Dr Phill?



I'm right here....no Dr Fill for me....was just wondering about your 9XX saw...I'm on the prowl for 910E parts.....some share with the 920 and 930 but not the av mounts.......lookin for a nice top cover too...


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hopefully he can keep himself out of the litter box this time.



Better watch it! Got my eye on a box for you! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I'm right here....no Dr Fill for me....was just wondering about your 9XX saw...I'm on the prowl for 910E parts.....some share with the 920 and 930 but not the av mounts.......lookin for a nice top cover too...



Didn't get a top cover with the parts. Anything else fit I may have?
OOPS,already gave the starter and clutch cover away!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Stupid USPS said it was delivered? Hope it went to the right place!! :msp_scared:



Mongo sad........

Now Mongo mad!!! 





Mongo go give No-Neck-Guido carton of cigarettes. 

Him turn UPS mans knees to oatmeal. 


Enduring prompt service henceforth.


----------



## jimdad07

Helped out a carpenter friend of mine tonight, he tried to fix a furnace :bang::taped::msp_scared:. Poor guy diagnosed the fan limit/high limit switch properly but didn't read on the switch that the metal tab had to be cut so that he didn't feed 120v to all of the 24v components. Guess what? Pandemonium, sparks actually came out of the thermostat, the low voltage transformer had a small fire and it took out the spark box. On the plus side, his is paying me in chainsaws. His BIL is a scrapper on the side and he has a bunch of saws kicking around, his BIL told him to take as much as he wants.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Better watch it! Got my eye on a box for you! :msp_sneaky:



Point taken...:yoyo:


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Helped out a carpenter friend of mine tonight, he tried to fix a furnace :bang::taped::msp_scared:. Poor guy diagnosed the fan limit/high limit switch properly but didn't read on the switch that the metal tab had to be cut so that he didn't feed 120v to all of the 24v components. Guess what? Pandemonium, sparks actually came out of the thermostat, the low voltage transformer had a small fire and it took out the spark box. On the plus side, his is paying me in chainsaws. His BIL is a scrapper on the side and he has a bunch of saws kicking around, his BIL told him to take as much as he wants.:msp_biggrin:



Stand up guy hits a home run!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only one little Hoosky part went out to Ron! A little bit of sorta kinda Stihl stuff. It will get used a a Still!



Oh,..I see now, Ron went into the distillin business...LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

you guys sure are yacking tonight. Got another "order" in the works for a set of dogs!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Helped out a carpenter friend of mine tonight, he tried to fix a furnace :bang::taped::msp_scared:. Poor guy diagnosed the fan limit/high limit switch properly but didn't read on the switch that the metal tab had to be cut so that he didn't feed 120v to all of the 24v components. Guess what? Pandemonium, sparks actually came out of the thermostat, the low voltage transformer had a small fire and it took out the spark box. On the plus side, his is paying me in chainsaws. His BIL is a scrapper on the side and he has a bunch of saws kicking around, his BIL told him to take as much as he wants.:msp_biggrin:



Jim !!





































































You SUCK!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Jonsereds XF. Father of the 111 and 111S?
> 
> Any difference between 111 and 111S?
> 
> Lots of reading to catch up on!!!!



Yes it is the first of that line....but a very rare and cool Jonsereds...real art deco shape...did I mention rare?? And cool?? I'd give Johns left nad for that saw!!!


Differences between the 111 and 111 Super are rather minor...things like top cover...111 the whole cover has to be removed to service the carb/airfilter...111S has a two piece cover with one piece being the airfilter cover.....interesting thing of note... 111 and 111S were the first (and only)Jonsereds to have the gas AND oil tank totally seperate from the motor and part of the trigger handle which was all suspended in av rubber mounts...and totally isolated from the motor....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Mongo sad........
> 
> Now Mongo mad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mongo go give No-Neck-Guido carton of cigarettes.
> 
> Him turn UPS mans knees to oatmeal.
> 
> 
> Enduring prompt service henceforth.



How many times did you watch Blazing Saddles?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim !!
> 
> You SUCK!




Such anger, you never know what may be found in a pile of junk. Still can't believe someone was going to throw that old Poulan away, I kind of like that saw.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is the first of that line....but a very rare and cool Jonsereds...real art deco shape...did I mention rare?? And cool?? I'd give Johns left nad for that saw!!!
> 
> 
> Differences between the 111 and 111 Super are rather minor...things like top cover...111 the whole cover has to be removed to service the carb/airfilter...111S has a two piece cover with one piece being the airfilter cover.....interesting thing of note... 111 and 111S were the first (and only)Jonsereds to have the gas AND oil tank totally seperate from the motor and part of the trigger handle which was all suspended in av rubber mounts...and totally isolated from the motor....



We all know about you and NADS!! You stay away from me! Plus I know you have a sharp knife!! :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> We all know about you and NADS!! You stay away from me! Plus I know you have a sharp knife!! :msp_scared:



LOL!! It think you're safe.......Ohia's quite a ways off.......I'm I'm not sure this guy would take only one in trade.......but you are right I do have a sharp knife...LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! It think you're safe.......Ohia's quite a ways off.......I'm I'm not sure this guy would take only one in trade.......but you are right I do have a sharp knife...LOL!!!!



Stihl think you should use it!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> How many times did you watch Blazing Saddles?



Enough to know the lines drunk !!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Enough to know the lines drunk !!!



Its was very funny,but very stupid too!  
Spaceballs was another one of Mel Brooks that was stupid,funny too. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is the first of that line....but a very rare and cool Jonsereds...real art deco shape...did I mention rare?? And cool?? I'd give Johns left nad for that saw!!!
> 
> 
> Differences between the 111 and 111 Super are rather minor...things like top cover...111 the whole cover has to be removed to service the carb/airfilter...111S has a two piece cover with one piece being the airfilter cover.....interesting thing of note... 111 and 111S were the first (and only)Jonsereds to have the gas AND oil tank totally seperate from the motor and part of the trigger handle which was all suspended in av rubber mounts...and totally isolated from the motor....





Thanks Robin;

The 111s is on my short list of "got to get and use" saws. 

Got a NOS P&C so I have an excuse. 
























And a 621......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks Robin;
> 
> The 111s is on my short list of "got to get and use" saws.
> 
> Got a NOS P&C so I have an excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a 621......



I know where you can get 3-621s. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Stihl think you should use it!



Right. Use them!!! N The better they are, the more you should use them. 





And the same is true with knives too.


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers must have went to bed?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Right. Use them!!! N The better they are, the more you should use them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the same is true with knives too.



I was talking about that knife he is afraid to use!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I know where you can get 3-621s. LOL



I saw that but I've been off for a month. 






















Why do you temp me????????? Where?????


----------



## jimdad07

May the Schwartz be with you!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I was talking about that knife he is afraid to use!



Ooooohhhhhhh..........


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I saw that but I've been off for a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you temp me????????? Where?????



Vermont some where? He wanted way to much shipping. 50 bucks for the saws plus 120.00 to ship them! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Getting back into saw whoring pretty good so far this month...not on the same level as John, but still a space eating lope.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Vermont some where? He wanted way to much shipping. 50 bucks for the saws plus 120.00 to ship them! LOL



Wish I had known that, I was just in Vermont.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Wish I had known that, I was just in Vermont.



Central Vermont is all I know? Really sucks too! 2 run the other has compression with bars!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> May the Schwartz be with you!



Ever wonder how many play on words you missed the first time you see a Mel Brooks movie?


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Ever wonder how many play on words you missed the first time you see a Mel Brooks movie?



Probably a good half of them, he is a funny dude for sure.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ever wonder how many play on words you missed the first time you see a Mel Brooks movie?



3/4 of it! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I pulled a late one last night so I'm headed for the barn....no Bar Harbor Real Ale tonight either.....had to go to a Chamber of Comerce "evening out" earlier....friends are opening a "Retreat/Conference Center"...free food/wine/beer......I went with the food and water.... thank you just the same...Nite All..


----------



## tbone75

Just had another thought! I am going to shoot my new to me gun tomorrow! LOL Can't understand why I haven't yet??????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I pulled a late one last night so I'm headed for the barn....no Bar Harbor Real Ale tonight either.....had to go to a Chamber of Comerce "evening out" earlier....friends are opening a "Retreat/Conference Center"...free food/wine/beer......I went with the food and water.... thank you just the same...Nite All..



Nite Robin! LOL You aint 21 any more! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Now wait a bit here,,,,,,,,,,,
> Jerry likes steals,,,,,, should we really consider HIS taste's ??
> and YOU like to eat old fried boots so YOUR out too !!
> DAMN !! dont seem like anybody round here except ROB likes good food..
> well,,maybe Robin may have some taste,,but then even HE like ballentines !!



Ron; I heard John put catsup on his steaks!!!!

Oh The Humanity!!!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just had another thought! I am going to shoot my new to me gun tomorrow! LOL Can't understand why I haven't yet??????



You want a cat to practice on?


Nite Robin.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Ron; I heard John put catsup on his steaks!!!!
> 
> Oh The Humanity!!!



We butcher this weekend, I can't wait to put a couple of fresh steaks over a wood fire and cook to medium rare...put some of that hickory I cut last winter to good use.


----------



## AU_K2500

I'm starting to get worried about what might be coming my way.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ron; I heard John put catsup on his steaks!!!!
> 
> Oh The Humanity!!!



When I do eat one I use A-1 !


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> I'm starting to get worried about what might be coming my way.....



I heard through the grapevine that it could be a rather large, hairy Russian lady jumping out of an over sized cake.


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> I heard through the grapevine that it could be a rather large, hairy Russian lady jumping out of an over sized cake.




Oh dear lord


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You want a cat to practice on?
> 
> 
> Nite Robin.



Nah......I like cats. LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I heard through the grapevine that it could be a rather large, hairy Russian lady jumping out of an over sized cake.



I thought she was a midget stripper?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I thought she was a midget stripper?



Wendy's must be having cut backs....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I'm starting to get worried about what might be coming my way.....



Be afraid! Very afraid!!
Been there!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Its hell trying to catch up!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Be afraid! Very afraid!!
> Been there!! :msp_w00t:



What have I gotten myself into?


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Wendy's must be having cut backs....



He's already been stripping for the forum if you remember, now a dirty old man somewhere out there has his picture as wallpaper on their computer and is probably doing unspeakable acts.:msp_wub:


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Its hell trying to catch up!!!



I know what you mean, I finally stopped trying awhile back.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> What have I gotten myself into?



You have no say in the matter! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> He's already been stripping for the forum if you remember, now a dirty old man somewhere out there has his picture as wallpaper on their computer and is probably doing unspeakable acts.:msp_wub:



Jim..........................You have a very sick mind! :msp_ohmy: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Be afraid! Very afraid!!
> Been there!! :msp_w00t:



Yeah...... But the charges were dropped!!!!













And mom says that's better than aquital!!!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim..........................You have a very sick mind! :msp_ohmy: :hmm3grin2orange:



I can't help it, my mind is gone at a young age and I have been hanging out in this thread for close to two years now.


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> He's already been stripping for the forum if you remember, now a dirty old man somewhere out there has his picture as wallpaper on their computer and is probably doing unspeakable acts.:msp_wub:



Come on now....I didn't need that mental picture....besides john has dial-up he can't see pictures!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Come on now....I didn't need that mental picture....besides john has dial-up he can't see pictures!:hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, but there is still the mail and all those Kodac moments....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> Yeah, but there is still the mail and all those Kodac moments....:hmm3grin2orange:



Can you say collage?


----------



## jimdad07

:msp_lol:


AU_K2500 said:


> Can you say collage?



It does what its told...it puts the lotion on....


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I can't help it, my mind is gone at a young age and I have been hanging out in this thread for close to two years now.



You do have a point there? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> :msp_lol:
> 
> It does what its told...it puts the lotion on....



B.B is back! :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

I think were on the fast track to camp....and not the fun summer kind


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I know what you mean, I finally stopped trying awhile back.



May be the best bet!!!! When are you butchering?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> May be the best bet!!!! When are you butchering?



Funny?.................I was going to ask who? :msp_w00t:


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> May be the best bet!!!! When are you butchering?



6am Saturday, we have three to do this year to feed five families. Nice to have your own beef, good to know where your food is coming from. Trying to get set up to raise pigs also, probably won't happen until next year.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Funny?.................I was going to ask who? :msp_w00t:



Ouch...I guess I could give these critters names, it does make them taste better.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Funny?.................I was going to ask who? :msp_w00t:



But it's too late for fava beans........


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> But it's too late for fava beans........



Hanibal is loose! :msp_scared: :jester:


----------



## tbone75

You guys just aint right! 

And I seem to fit in? :msp_scared:


----------



## jimdad07

Hate to do it guys, but it is time for me to head for bed. You boys have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You guys just aint right!
> 
> And I seem to fit in? :msp_scared:



You don't just fit in, you are one of us.


----------



## AU_K2500

Night Jimbo


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> 6am Saturday, we have three to do this year to feed five families. Nice to have your own beef, good to know where your food is coming from. Trying to get set up to raise pigs also, probably won't happen until next year.



Lot of guys in the shop raise hogs. We get them from a real hard working kid. 

He has a huge smoke house. His dad likes 60 pound hams!!


And lamb!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hate to do it guys, but it is time for me to head for bed. You boys have a good day tomorrow.



Nite Jim,may have to lay down myself.Feeling like total chit! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Lot of guys in the shop raise hogs. We get them from a real hard working kid.
> 
> He has a huge smoke house. His dad likes 60 pound hams!!
> 
> 
> And lamb!!!!!!!!



Tried Lamb once! Never again!! Ate a burger and a chop!


----------



## tbone75

Bacon !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Tried Lamb once! Never again!! Ate a burger and a chop!



I hadn't much till I had good chops. 1 1/2 minutes on a side. 

Half lamb half venison burgers. 

Tongue burritos. Heart..... Dam I love to butcher.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Bacon !!



Wrap a side of bacon around pork fillets and marinade. 


Slow cook. 225 for 18 hrs or so. Baste with half lard half red wine vinegar.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jim;

I wanna cook at the NE "Start a Fight" GTG. 

No other requests huh...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yahoo down ?


----------



## Jim Timber

Stihl 041S said:


> Yahoo down ?



No, you're stihl here.  J/K Robby! 

Never tried tongue, but I love some fresh heart with eggs.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jim Timber said:


> No, you're stihl here.  J/K Robby!
> 
> Never tried tongue, but I love some fresh heart with eggs.



Same type of meat. A muscle that works constantly. 

Heart and egg burrito would be great.


----------



## Jim Timber

I do the eggs over medium, so they're still a little runny and then mop up the yolks with the meat. Mmmmmm

Got my first deer of the year on archery opener last saturday. Had heart Sunday night after bagging the rest of it up and getting my sausage meat ready for the butcher. I was down to one pack of steaks and one pack of sausage from last year.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Leave the eggs runny for the burrito. Avocado and cheese.


----------



## dancan

Mmmmmm , bacon .
John , fried bologna and eggs is good but it's not bacon .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan!!!


----------



## dancan

Morning Rob !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You guys are soooo sick!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I have a brand new pack of bologna! And a pot of chili! Plus I can cook if need be. I was single a long time! LOL



I guess you gotta be full of bologna to work on them EEkoos , Pewlons and Huckskies and after eatin' the pot of chili , you'll blend right in .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!!!

I put the signs out. Wish me luck.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey!!! can you guys keep it down some. A feller can`t get anyrest around here ifn you guys are gonna stay up all night....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey!!! can you guys keep it down some. A feller can`t get anyrest around here ifn you guys are gonna stay up all night....LOL



Sorry Jerry Ol Man;

I'll go to bed right now. 

Night all!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Sorry Jerry Ol Man;
> 
> I'll go to bed right now.
> 
> Night all!!!



Night...er morning Rob. You night owls are sure noisy...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Dang,aint even light out this time of day.
no reason to be up !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Dang,aint even light out this time of day.
> no reason to be up !



You are up early Ron,..you packing up a big box?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are up early Ron,..you packing up a big box?



Dunno if i will get much done on that today..
biggest prob is finding a box !!
gotta check with PO for size.
i know weight limit but forgot size limit.

have to deliver some stuff to a yard sale first thing for the OL.

got up early because the muffler fell of the tractor next to me !!


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys


----------



## dancan

Geez , while you guys are ZZZSlackin' I'm drivin' to work , I guess I'll have ta see what kinda trouble I can make for myself now that I'm here .


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas, Didnt hardly sleep last night, Guess it was all the nightmares I was having about a mini-mac/wildthang infestation...those kinds of things will bring a grown man to tears. 

Hey Ron, doesnt the USPS have a regulation against shipping "potentially hazardous" things in the mail....?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas, Didnt hardly sleep last night, Guess it was all the nightmares I was having about a mini-mac/wildthang infestation...those kinds of things will bring a grown man to tears.
> 
> Hey Ron, doesnt the USPS have a regulation against shipping "potentially hazardous" things in the mail....?



Them wildthings aint all that bad. LOL Kinda of fun to play with! And so easy to work on!!


----------



## tbone75

Took some cold meds this morning,that chit knocked me out! LOL But I do feel just a bit better!


----------



## dancan

Hey cool! This smarter than me phone lets me checkup on you ZZslakerz anytime. 
I'm sure medication is required fare for working on Huckskiez.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey cool! This smarter than me phone lets me checkup on you ZZslakerz anytime.
> I'm sure medication is required fare for working on Huckskiez.



Smarter than you phone! Your asking for it!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Smarter than you phone! Your asking for it!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Stihl faster than Dailup :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Now its lunch time an all youse noise makers are quiet, guess I will have to stay up all night like I did on the desert, it was cooler and next to no wind at night. That was the best time to work on the projects anyway.


----------



## Cantdog

Just finishing lunch....had to explain something to a guy in another thread...spent all lunch break typing and posting pics......and ...well ...eating too.......LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Just finishing lunch....had to explain something to a guy in another thread...spent all lunch break typing and posting pics......and ...well ...eating too.......LOL!!



I don`t go out there much anymore, usually read a couple of threads but not post. I did post today on the thread about chains cutting crooked. Just threw out some things I have learned about that type of thing happening, no one reads them anyway.


----------



## tbone75

Just getting reay for lunch.Fixed a Hoosky already this morning! LOL Tore into a wildthingy too,its junk! Scored all to hell! LOL


----------



## tbone75

No chili for lunch today! Got to get whats in there worked through the system! :msp_ohmy: Bout ready to send myself outside! Good thing the OL aint here! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No chili for lunch today! Got to get whats in there worked through the system! :msp_ohmy: Bout ready to send myself outside! Good thing the OL aint here! :hmm3grin2orange:



With all them Huskies sittin around your place I don`t think anyone would notice.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just getting reay for lunch.Fixed a Hoosky already this morning! LOL Tore into a wildthingy too,its junk! Scored all to hell! LOL



All the Wildthingys I have are the same, I just keep the coils and toss the rest.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> With all them Huskies sittin around your place I don`t think anyone would notice.



:msp_razz:


----------



## AU_K2500

Afternoon ya bunch of slackers!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Afternoon ya bunch of slackers!



Like you got any room to talk! SLACKER :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Yes I have been a slacker! Had to lay down for an hour,dang cold!! :msp_mad:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Pretty good shape, she likes to die when first started, but that may just be needing adjustment? I can fix that before gettin sent out.




only thing lacking is the recoil parts and an air filter cover.


----------



## tbone75

Jaycub clean your box out! LOL
Send me a total on both?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes I have been a slacker! Had to lay down for an hour,dang cold!! :msp_mad:



You take cold meds. and that is what will happen to ya....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dan sent me a new knife!
Thanks Dan!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Pretty good shape, she likes to die when first started, but that may just be needing adjustment? I can fix that before gettin sent out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only thing lacking is the recoil parts and an air filter cover.



The carbs are finniky on those saws, some need the accelerator jet plugged off to get them to stop flooding the engine. A new carb is another option but plugging the jet works equally as well.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The carbs are finniky on those saws, some need the accelerator jet plugged off to get them to stop flooding the engine. A new carb is another option but plugging the jet works equally as well.



May be asking you how to do that! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan sent me a new knife!
> Thanks Dan!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Sweet, I use the one I have more than any other knife I have in my collecion. Then there are many knives in my collection I don`t use much at all. How much buffing does it take to polish up a blade like the one on these knives?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May be asking you how to do that! LOL



Yeah,..its not hard at all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sweet, I use the one I have more than any other knife I have in my collecion. Then there are many knives in my collection I don`t use much at all. How much buffing does it take to polish up a blade like the one on these knives?



Wouldn't take much to polish that knife up.May have to sand a little?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan sent me a new knife!
> Thanks Dan!! :hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange:

:msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

Repeat after me ,
Trace the pattern and then send it along .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Repeat after me ,
> Trace the pattern and then send it along .



:hmm3grin2orange:

I will make me one out of a file! I am sure I can get very close to that! Only the blade will be tapered all the way.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Been real busy lately, found an ol timer around here that picks the banjo, him and i have been doing alittle playing. Hes been playing since he was 17. 
He even makes his own banjos! Makes the rim out of anchor seal cement. Everything on it he builds himself minus the strings and the head. Really neat! Hes teaching me to make one now. He calls them the "rednek" banjo he has 31 dollars in parts in each one. Sounds exactly like a high dollar banjo!


----------



## dancan

They make a flat grind but I haven't come across any yet .

== CANADIAN BELT KNIFE == Grohmann Knives: Outdoor Knives, Survival Knives, Camping Knives, Kitchen Knives, Sheaths, Blocks and more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wouldn't take much to polish that knife up.May have to sand a little?



What do you recommend for sanding?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> They make a flat grind but I haven't come across any yet .
> 
> == CANADIAN BELT KNIFE == Grohmann Knives: Outdoor Knives, Survival Knives, Camping Knives, Kitchen Knives, Sheaths, Blocks and more.



Mine is the Gromhan R 101S and its not flat ground, that would be an R 101SF, my younger brother had that model back when we both deer hunted together.


----------



## dancan

ChainsawmanXX;3849127....He calls them the "rednek" banjo he has 31 dollars in parts in each one. Sounds exactly like a high dollar banjo!
....[/QUOTE said:


> Don't they all sound the same ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Don't they all sound the same ?



:msp_ohmy:...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> They make a flat grind but I haven't come across any yet .
> 
> == CANADIAN BELT KNIFE == Grohmann Knives: Outdoor Knives, Survival Knives, Camping Knives, Kitchen Knives, Sheaths, Blocks and more.



I see they sell new sheaths, I am going to order a new one for mine, old one is getting rotten near the belt loops.
I got that belt buckle you sent me info on, they will ship no problem, thanks Dan.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> All the Wildthingys I have are the same, I just keep the coils and toss the rest.



All the wildthingys YOU have !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Darn that Dan Can!!! he got me looking at all them pretty knives and now I want another one>>>>
I can see a trip up to Pictou coming up in the near future...:msp_unsure:


----------



## roncoinc

Wildthingyguy 600 !! LOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> All the wildthingys YOU have !!



All the Wildthingys I`ve had come through the shop, might be one still hanging around someplace but all the others get scrapped, the coils are good for those low down orange sawrs ifn somebody was to needin one....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Wildthingyguy 600 !! LOL !!!!!!!!



Well,...I think there might be just one hiding in one of the storage sheds, it was one I found while running the front end loader during a cleanup week a few years ago, it was still in its storage case complete with its bar and chain, never even tried to start it, hoped someone would want it to play with but no takers so I ditched it. Havn`t seen it since....LOL


----------



## dancan

I'm glad the buckle worked out .



pioneerguy600 said:


> Darn that Dan Can!!! he got me looking at all them pretty knives and now I want another one>>>>



I've scrounged a #2 , #3 , #4 in used but like new condition and I'm sure a #1 will pop up sooner or later .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'm glad the buckle worked out .
> 
> 
> 
> I've scrounged a #2 , #3 , #4 in used but like new condition and I'm sure a #1 will pop up sooner or later .



Good for you but I already have more knives than I know what to do with, course I have more saws than I know what to do with also....:help::help:


----------



## dancan

Knives or saws , both will cut wood or flesh so I see no reason not to have plenty of both .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Knives or saws , both will cut wood or flesh so I see no reason not to have plenty of both .



I only have two hands and usually use only one to wield a knife, two on a chainsaw so why do I own so many knives and saws...:dunno:


----------



## pioneerguy600

John,...I can`t find that pict of the small Pioneer with the bow bar, what model Pioneer was that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I remember throwing out 3-4 of those bow bars into the scrap metal bin, now I could kick my own azz....LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> They make a flat grind but I haven't come across any yet .
> 
> == CANADIAN BELT KNIFE == Grohmann Knives: Outdoor Knives, Survival Knives, Camping Knives, Kitchen Knives, Sheaths, Blocks and more.



That is very close to what mine will look like!


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , no John around for a bit , must be wrestlin' with the cat over supper .


----------



## dancan

Woops ! Look , he's back !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John,...I can`t find that pict of the small Pioneer with the bow bar, what model Pioneer was that?



1074 I think its a 14" bow.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmm , no John around for a bit , must be wrestlin' with the cat over supper .



Yep! Got me a fresh mole! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What do you recommend for sanding?



I would start with 220/240 then 320/400 finish off with 600,then buff the chit out of it! LOL Wet or dry,what ever you like? One trick is to sand in a different direction with each grit.Something like sanding an X pattern.That way you can see the deeper scratches you need to get out. If you sand in the same direction,you can't see what your doing? LOL Buffing compound will take the 600 scratches out. I have tried 800 grit after the 600 before,but didn't seem to make any difference on how it buffed up?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> That is very close to what mine will look like!



Some of the guys that have prefer it over the regular grind while some prefer the regular grind .
I'd like a flat grind if you get around to making them :smile2:


----------



## SawTroll

Very little happening on here today - looks like we really have to start ia fight! :msp_scared:


:sword::sword::sword::sword:


----------



## dancan

The MS261 is a better all rounder than the 346xp .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The MS261 is a better all rounder than the 346xp .



otstir: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 1074 I think its a 14" bow.



Thanks for putting up that pict. I might find a bow bar some time and put it on a saw for display.


----------



## SawTroll

dancan said:


> The MS261 is a better all rounder than the 346xp .


I am a bit tiered of *that* fight! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks for putting up that pict. I might find a bow bar some time and put it on a saw for display.



You find the pic? I can post it again?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would start with 220/240 then 320/400 finish off with 600,then buff the chit out of it! LOL Wet or dry,what ever you like? One trick is to sand in a different direction with each grit.Something like sanding an X pattern.That way you can see the deeper scratches you need to get out. If you sand in the same direction,you can't see what your doing? LOL Buffing compound will take the 600 scratches out. I have tried 800 grit after the 600 before,but didn't seem to make any difference on how it buffed up?



Thanks, my blade is getting that well used look from more than 30 years of use, no deep scratches, just useage. I was cutting rope with it up on the desert and more than a few guys really liked the look of that knife and wanted to know where I got it. Told them back from my home Province in Canada. Most thought that was a shame, they didn`t know they could order knives from Canada.


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> I am a bit tiered of *that* fight! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



That one has been around and around!! :hmm3grin2orange:

he could do much better than that! LOL And so can you Niko! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

SawTroll said:


> I am a bit tiered of *that* fight! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I wasn't fighting , I was stating a well known fact for the non-believers .


:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I wasn't fighting , I was stating a well known fact for the non-believers .
> 
> 
> :msp_tongue:



:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Dan must have forgot that Steal broke his leg! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You find the pic? I can post it again?



No, didn`t find it but I did see it yesterday, just forgot to post about it. Too many things going on at one time...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Supper is over,that mole didn't last long? LOL Hope another cat brings me a snack? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan must have forgot that Steal broke his leg! :hmm3grin2orange:



I think it was a Husky with bad sideways balance,..a certain 346 I had built for Dan....:msp_mellow:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No, didn`t find it but I did see it yesterday, just forgot to post about it. Too many things going on at one time...LOL



It needs a little help.Filter cover has a chunk missing and I think the rear bottom of the handle is bent up.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think it was a Husky with bad sideways balance,..a certain 346 I had built for Dan....:msp_mellow:



I am sure he said he was running through the woods with a Steal! :hmm3grin2orange: And fell in a hog hole. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It needs a little help.Filter cover has a chunk missing and I think the rear bottom of the handle is bent up.



Almost every small P series saw I see or get needs an airfilter cover. The 2 I got yesterday are mint but that seldom happens. I can get new aftermarket ones but they are black in color.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am sure he said he was running through the woods with a Steal! :hmm3grin2orange: And fell in a hog hole. :hmm3grin2orange:



And I think he was too embarrased to let us know he was running an orange saw...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Almost every small P series saw I see or get needs an airfilter cover. The 2 I got yesterday are mint but that seldom happens. I can get new aftermarket ones but they are black in color.



I seen them on flea bay.Not a bad price,just the wrong color.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I seen them on flea bay.Not a bad price,just the wrong color.



You wouldn`t want to know what I paid for the last 2 NOS green covers I got....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You wouldn`t want to know what I paid for the last 2 NOS green covers I got....LOL



Bet it would scare me! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bet it would scare me! LOL



For what they really are, just brittle green plastic...lol


----------



## AU_K2500

evening fellas! its friday....that means no work for the next two days! biggest gun show in Dallas starts tomorrow...Me and my buddy are going while the OL is at work!


----------



## AU_K2500

whered everybody go?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> whered everybody go?



Maryland


----------



## dancan

We had to leave the room , you know , John and his chili .


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Maryland



Maryland....whats so exciting in maryland? I want to go to maryland.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

I cross the MD line to go to work. I work in the South.


MD is Mason-Dixon....


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Maryland



Anything good there ?? We don't hear much about Maryland up here compared to anywhere else in the USA .
Even Ohio was in our local paper today .


----------



## AU_K2500

oooh, your at work...why didnt ya just say so?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Maryland is so different east to west. West is SOOO rural mountain. Think WV

The east is Chesapeak and Washington


----------



## dancan

Chesapeake and Washington get mentioned up here but rarely with Maryland , I just thought you guys wanted to keep it secret or sumthin' LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Chesapeake and Washington get mentioned up here but rarely with Maryland , I just thought you guys wanted to keep it secret or sumthin' LOL



I think I would like the beach at Ocean City.


----------



## tbone75

Took another dose of cold meds. Passed out again! LOL My head feels like a football! LOL


----------



## dancan

You're not supposed to drink the whole bottle .................................:jester:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You're not supposed to drink the whole bottle .................................:jester:



I only had 2 bottles today? So far! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> You're not supposed to drink the whole bottle .................................:jester:



When you're putting Vodka on your Cocoa Crispies most other rules don't apply either. LOL

Hi John!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> When you're putting Vodka on your Cocoa Crispies most other rules don't apply either. LOL
> 
> Hi John!!!!



I do have some home made vodka! Its a real a$$ kicker! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Did that box find you today Rob?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Did that box find you today Rob?



Not yet. 

I put the note on the mail box and folks will check when they get home from work. 

I'll post tomorrow morning when I get home.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Stihl 041S said:


> Maryland is so different east to west. West is SOOO rural mountain. Think WV
> 
> The east is Chesapeak and Washington



New Jersey is the same way.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Not yet.
> 
> I put the note on the mail box and folks will check when they get home from work.
> 
> I'll post tomorrow morning when I get home.



Said it was out for delivery yesterday,now it say it hasn't been updated?


----------



## tbone75

Got a Pooolin 260 Pro on the bench now!  Talk about dirty!! But looks like it will run with just fuel lines? LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> New Jersey is the same way.



Been over on the west side of Jersey and Maryland, very nice!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Got a Pooolin 260 Pro on the bench now!  Talk about dirty!! But looks like it will run with just fuel lines? LOL



Should of seen the 372 im working on! Talk about dirty!!

Working on a 288 now, got a gas tank for it. (Busted tank) Its only pulling 60lbs of compression, it felt like it had good comp? It was suppose to run (customers saw)


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I do have some home made vodka! Its a real a$$ kicker! :msp_w00t:



Drink half the bottle and let us know how you feel in the morning. It will kill that infection.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Drink half the bottle and let us know how you feel in the morning. It will kill that infection.



Half a bottle of that stuff! You wouldn't hear from again!  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Should of seen the 372 im working on! Talk about dirty!!
> 
> Working on a 288 now, got a gas tank for it. (Busted tank) Its only pulling 60lbs of compression, it felt like it had good comp? It was suppose to run (customers saw)



Oops! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron must have got tied up at a yard sale! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Half a bottle of that stuff! You wouldn't hear from again!  :hmm3grin2orange:



My wife's uncle makes his own vodka, wine, beer. That stuff is a real kicker for sure. One teaspoon and your hurtin'


----------



## sefh3

Getting down to the low 40's upper 30's tonight. John you got a fire going?


----------



## sefh3

How's the leg down, Dan??? You up and running daily now?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Getting down to the low 40's upper 30's tonight. John you got a fire going?



Had a fire a couple nights ago.Good chance I will tonight too! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> How's the leg down, Dan??? You up and running daily now?



He may have fell asleep at the key board? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

I need to get some time and start getting some wood in for this year. I'm slack'en this year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He may have fell asleep at the key board? :hmm3grin2orange:



Way past his bedtime now that he is back to work...LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I need to get some time and start getting some wood in for this year. I'm slack'en this year.



Could be an early winter? Don't remember starting a fire this early in the year?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Way past his bedtime now that he is back to work...LOL



Sure hope things go good for him! His leg and now that he is the sole owner!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I need to get some time and start getting some wood in for this year. I'm slack'en this year.



I got to get mine put into the woodhouse, its currently sitting outside covered over with some tarp material.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ron must have got tied up at a yard sale! :hmm3grin2orange:



Does the duck tie him up or the or the other way around?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure hope things go good for him! His leg and now that he is the sole owner!



Yeah,..he has had a hard haul of things, hope it gets better from here on out.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got to get mine put into the woodhouse, its currently sitting outside covered over with some tarp material.



Mines out in the stone shed. It's needing to get put into the basement soon. I have some ash that I cut down earlier this spring. It's sectioned but needs split. The way it's looking we might be in a few cold winter this year.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Does the duck tie him up or the or the other way around?



Good question? Bet they swap around! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

I heard it's suppose to bring on some snow this year. We didn't get much last year so let's hope it does snow. I need to get my pond filled..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Does the duck tie him up or the or the other way around?



I think the duck got deflated...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..he has had a hard haul of things, hope it gets better from here on out.



His partner sure kicked him when he was down!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I heard it's suppose to bring on some snow this year. We didn't get much last year so let's hope it does snow. I need to get my pond filled..



P on the snow and P in the pond! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think the duck got deflated...LOL



Not going to let DCD go ice skating? :msp_confused:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> P on the snow and P in the pond! :hmm3grin2orange:



That's alot of P


----------



## tbone75

Holey chit! I got ahead of Jerry on post! To bad mine don't mean chit! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

That's a ton of post for a Slug!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> That's alot of P



The kids will help! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I see the Pit Bull showed up! Another birthday or wedding :msp_confused:


----------



## sefh3

LOL!!!!

Just had a bad image with that thought


----------



## sefh3

5000 posts for me. I'm getting closer one day at a time.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> 5000 posts for me. I'm getting closer one day at a time.



:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Mines out in the stone shed. It's needing to get put into the basement soon. I have some ash that I cut down earlier this spring. It's sectioned but needs split. The way it's looking we might be in a few cold winter this year.



i have a few cord cut ahead, I cut a few cord each winter and it usually is 4 or more years seasoned before I burn it.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I see the Pit Bull showed up! Another birthday or wedding :msp_confused:




Yeah I'm here....no wedding or birthdays tonight. Went up to the University and took my daughter out to dinner and then we went to a special showing at the planetarium.....layed plans to pick her up Fri of Columbus Day long weekend and then we all will head out to the island to the camp for 3-4 days...burn some wood....saw some wood...chill.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Holey chit! I got ahead of Jerry on post! To bad mine don't mean chit! :hmm3grin2orange:



Congrats on your number of posts, the content, ..well that`s still out there...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> i have a few cord cut ahead, I cut a few cord each winter and it usually is 4 or more years seasoned before I burn it.



I have been trying to get farther ahead! Did have about a cord left over from last year to start. I use to be at least a year ahead all the time,but then the back got me. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I'm here....no wedding or birthdays tonight. Went up to the University and took my daughter out to dinner and then we went to a special showing at the planetarium.....layed plans to pick her up Fri of Columbus Day long weekend and then we all will head out to the island to the camp for 3-4 days...burn some wood....saw some wood...chill.....



Sounds like a great plan! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Congrats on your number of posts, the content, ..well that`s still out there...LOL



Lots of BS in them post! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Looks like I will have to mow grass tomorrow if it don't rain. YUK ! Lots of better things to do! Like saws!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey scott
Hey rob
Hey john
Hey Jerry

Pretty excited about the gun show.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey scott
> Hey rob
> Hey john
> Hey Jerry
> 
> Pretty excited about the gun show.



Love gun shows!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Jim;
> 
> I wanna cook at the NE "Start a Fight" GTG.
> 
> No other requests huh...



You bring the utensils, I'll supply the BS!


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> 5000 posts for me. I'm getting closer one day at a time.



Winter is coming, be a good time to catch John in the post count.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> i have a few cord cut ahead, I cut a few cord each winter and it usually is 4 or more years seasoned before I burn it.



I always cut mine and split it in the spring before the sap starts running, I just let it sit out in the wind, sun and rain and then cover it up before the first snow. Works pretty well for me so far. This year the wood I have was quite a bit ahead of schedule, I cut most of it last winter in the woods.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I always cut mine and split it in the spring before the sap starts running, I just let it sit out in the wind, sun and rain and then cover it up before the first snow. Works pretty well for me so far. This year the wood I have was quite a bit ahead of schedule, I cut most of it last winter in the woods.



This trading saws and saw work for wood is helping me out! I would love to go cut it myself,but this is much better on my back! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> This trading saws and saw work for wood is helping me out! I would love to go cut it myself,but this is much better on my back! LOL



Better to preserve your back and just set up a test log and become a cookie cutter, you could set it up at waist height so you don't have to bend so much. How has your back been? Have you had any progress at healing at all?


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> You bring the utensils, I'll supply the BS!



We got talking food after you left last night.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Better to preserve your back and just set up a test log and become a cookie cutter, you could set it up at waist height so you don't have to bend so much. How has your back been? Have you had any progress at healing at all?



Back is stihl the same. Them nerves back there just don't heal. Was hoping they would go in there and burn the nerve endings? Nobody seems to want to do it?


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> We got talking food after you left last night.



I see that, food is good for the metabolic process, it keeps things moving.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Better to preserve your back and just set up a test log and become a cookie cutter, you could set it up at waist height so you don't have to bend so much. How has your back been? Have you had any progress at healing at all?



When I was gunsmithing I quickly learned a few inches in height made a HUGE difference in how tied you get.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> We got talking food after you left last night.



No,you was talking about raw meat! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Back is stihl the same. Them nerves back there just don't heal. Was hoping they would go in there and burn the nerve endings? Nobody seems to want to do it?



Friggin pansies. You come up here and see me, I'll put you up on the workbench and take a soldering iron to those nerves. Fix you right up good. Maybe they figure you will do more damage if you can't feel your limitations.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I see that, food is good for the metabolic process, it keeps things moving.



Chili does too! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Friggin pansies. You come up here and see me, I'll put you up on the workbench and take a soldering iron to those nerves. Fix you right up good. Maybe they figure you will do more damage if you can't feel your limitations.



Sounds a little kinky :msp_ohmy: :help:


----------



## tbone75

If I couldn't feel anything back there I could mess it up bad! LOL But I could at least ride in a car!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I always cut mine and split it in the spring before the sap starts running, I just let it sit out in the wind, sun and rain and then cover it up before the first snow. Works pretty well for me so far. This year the wood I have was quite a bit ahead of schedule, I cut most of it last winter in the woods.



Yeah ,Jim I always cut mine in the winter when the leaves are off the trees and most of the moisture is down into the roots there is less sugar in the wood. My gramps and dad always cut their wood for that reason and that was good enough for me. My wood is always a few years ahead just cause I like to cut too much wood each winter, its fun cutting wood, right.??


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Sounds a little kinky :msp_ohmy: :help:



Always got to go pervert on me, at least you don't have a pic of a midget in his underwear as your wall paper.


That said, it's time for me to go to bed. I have to be up in the morning to whack three cows. MMMMMMMMmmmmmmm, cow!!!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah ,Jim I always cut mine in the winter when the leaves are off the trees and most of the moisture is down into the roots there is less sugar in the wood. My gramps and dad always cut their wood for that reason and that was good enough for me. My wood is always a few years ahead just cause I like to cut too much wood each winter, its fun cutting wood, right.??



Cutting wood is therapy for me, I usually cut extra every year in case someone in the family or any close friends run out of wood, some people have started to rely on it a little too much. Good thing I like doing it.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Always got to go pervert on me, at least you don't have a pic of a midget in his underwear as your wall paper.
> 
> 
> That said, it's time for me to go to bed. I have to be up in the morning to whack three cows. MMMMMMMMmmmmmmm, cow!!!



Don't know about you guys? Robin wants to trade my left nad for a saw and you want to take a soldering iron to me! :help: 


Nite Jim !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No,you was talking about raw meat! :msp_thumbdn:



If it doesn't answer when I call it's name, it done!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Cutting wood is therapy for me, I usually cut extra every year in case someone in the family or any close friends run out of wood, some people have started to rely on it a little too much. Good thing I like doing it.



I help a couple of friends out also, one especially with about 4 cords going to him so he can stay in his own house and not have to relocate to a special needs housing setup. I bought him an oil furnace a month ago, just need to get an oil barrel and some poly coated 3/8" copper line and it could be put into business to help when the fire goes out like if he has to leave home for appointments with the doc.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> If it doesn't answer when I call it's name, it done!!



That is just gross! That chit will kill ya! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I help a couple of friends out also, one especially with about 4 cords going to him so he can stay in his own house and not have to relocate to a special needs housing setup. I bought him an oil furnace a month ago, just need to get an oil barrel and some poly coated 3/8" copper line and it could be put into business to help when the fire goes out like if he has to leave home for appointments with the doc.



Sure is good of you Jerry!

Seems to be a common thing in this thread,everyone in here will lend a hand or what ever is needed!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure is good of you Jerry!
> 
> Seems to be a common thing in this thread,everyone in here will lend a hand or what ever is needed!



Its just a way of life for me, just the way I was brought up, if I am able to help then I will. This site is very much like that.


----------



## tbone75

Dang I just heard thunder out there! Raining now too!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its just a way of life for me, just the way I was brought up, if I am able to help then I will. This site is very much like that.



There are a lot on AS like that! A bunch of great people on here!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> There are a lot on AS like that! A bunch of great people on here!



Yep,..a good many members will go out of their way to help someone, sometimes they arent even members, take some of the raffle threads that have been run through here.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..a good many members will go out of their way to help someone, sometimes they arent even members, take some of the raffle threads that have been run through here.



There were a lot of them all at once it seemed! I got in on most of them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> There were a lot of them all at once it seemed! I got in on most of them.



Me to.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Don't know about you guys? Robin wants to trade my left nad for a saw and you want to take a soldering iron to me! :help:
> 
> 
> Nite Jim !! :hmm3grin2orange:




But John....it's a really really good saw...very hard to find.....you should be honored...LOL!!!

Nite jim....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> But John....it's a really really good saw...very hard to find.....you should be honored...LOL!!!
> 
> Nite jim....



I like the saw! But I like my nads better! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> If I couldn't feel anything back there I could mess it up bad! LOL But I could at least ride in a car!!



That is the problem with back braces


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That is the problem with back braces



Got a couple of them. They don't seem to help much? Not much helps nerves I guess?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. What do you think of that drill bit I sent you. 

Take a hard look.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John. What do you think of that drill bit I sent you.
> 
> Take a hard look.



OK,what am I looking for?


----------



## tbone75

OK Rob it looks like its well made.But I don't know what else to look for?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK Rob it looks like its well made.But I don't know what else to look for?



Lips, flutes and lands.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lips, flutes and lands.



Guess I need to know what a bad and a good one look like? LOL Just don't know much about them?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> OK Rob it looks like its well made.But I don't know what else to look for?



Someone wanted to know what they were like. Time for a call?


----------



## Stihl 041S

135 deg split point cobalt.
Garant Uni brand


----------



## tbone75

All I know about bits is they drill holes! LOL Wood bits,metal bits. Tried to sharpen them,but not very good at that! My Uncle has gave me a lesson a time or two. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> All I know about bits is they drill holes! LOL Wood bits,metal bits. Tried to sharpen them,but not very good at that! My Uncle has gave me a lesson a time or two. LOL



A Darax takes care of that. Got to hand sharpen on a regular basis to keep the edge.


----------



## tbone75

WOW !! Where is all the slackers?? No Dan even!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lips, flutes and lands.



Jerry's gone off on us !!!!!!!!!!!!!

forgot the fruits and nuts !!


----------



## tbone75

Drill bit pics


----------



## little possum

Im up. A bit of a headache ?  Headin to the autofair.

John, I dont remember, but have I asked you about the implanted electrical stimulator? That was the best thing for dad. But he chose not to have it done because of the possibility of paralysis or death cause the bleeding(he is on blood thinner too)


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Im up. A bit of a headache ?  Headin to the autofair.
> 
> John, I dont remember, but have I asked you about the implanted electrical stimulator? That was the best thing for dad. But he chose not to have it done because of the possibility of paralysis or death cause the bleeding(he is on blood thinner too)



I had one of them in me.But it didn't help one bit?


----------



## roncoinc

Gosh i hate laptop's !!

Had to dig one out this morning to use.
last night the power supply died in my desktop.
another thing to add to the to-do list for today 

yestday found about 15 feet of rotted sills and joists and siding after tearing off a deck,sure to find more on next deck to come off.
Jerry ?? time for a road trip ???

checking out the plow truck found that when rpm's go up voltage drops,,going to pull the alt and have it checked..NEED that working !!
DCD still using pool,wont go south the little SOB,likes smurfette i guess.
so i havent winterized the pool yet and getting real cool some nites !

70E still sitting on bench with the muffler still in front of it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,been to busy for any saw stuff except i did pick up those four off CL.
one is a pro mac 10-10S , more cc than reg 10-10.in nice shape too.

took some reading to catch up and would make some comments but that is better done in a closer timeline so will let it go untill next time 

stihl havent heard anything from the 576 guy that said he is taking me to small claims court for the saw blowing up after he had it 5 months !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Gosh i hate laptop's !!
> 
> Had to dig one out this morning to use.
> last night the power supply died in my desktop.
> another thing to add to the to-do list for today
> 
> yestday found about 15 feet of rotted sills and joists and siding after tearing off a deck,sure to find more on next deck to come off.
> Jerry ?? time for a road trip ???
> 
> checking out the plow truck found that when rpm's go up voltage drops,,going to pull the alt and have it checked..NEED that working !!
> DCD still using pool,wont go south the little SOB,likes smurfette i guess.
> so i havent winterized the pool yet and getting real cool some nites !
> 
> 70E still sitting on bench with the muffler still in front of it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,been to busy for any saw stuff except i did pick up those four off CL.
> one is a pro mac 10-10S , more cc than reg 10-10.in nice shape too.
> 
> took some reading to catch up and would make some comments but that is better done in a closer timeline so will let it go untill next time
> 
> stihl havent heard anything from the 576 guy that said he is taking me to small claims court for the saw blowing up after he had it 5 months !



DCD knows he has it made right where he is! LOL

Good luck with your decks!


----------



## dancan

Sorry I'm late but the figure skating lessons went into overtime .


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas...almost gun show time!


----------



## tbone75

Looks like the slackers took over today!


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , cold medication , back medication , corn vodka medication ..........Sounds like perfect quantifications to become an assembly worker at the Hoosqvarna plant .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Downright damp here, well off to the airport.


----------



## tbone75

Real crappy day here too! Wet and cool,may start a fire just to get the dampness out of the shop.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmm , cold medication , back medication , corn vodka medication ..........Sounds like perfect quantifications to become an assembly worker at the Hoosqvarna plant .



Dan,you know you have to be a drunk to work at the Stihl plant! Its in Germany!!


----------



## dancan

Damp here 70F , the wife still has the ac on .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan,you know you have to be a drunk to work at the Stihl plant! Its in Germany!!



Not much brain fog when you're on barley and hops and everything makes perfect sense regardless of how much you've had


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Not much brain fog when you're on barley and hops and everything makes perfect sense regardless of how much you've had



You know Ron is going to have a good reply for that one!


----------



## tbone75

Talked to Rob last night till about 1am. LOL Hell of a nice guy!


----------



## dancan

Them Hoosqvamedians are at it again given away good deals on used saws .


----------



## Cantdog

They must not have got the memo that the Loonie is now at par or worth more than the dollar.....stihl deal in the old funny money.........LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

He must be looking for Canadiantire money .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Them Hoosqvamedians are at it again given away good deals on used saws .



Sure would like to sell him some saws! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Bologna lunch today! No more chili for me!! Scared to light a match in my bedroom last night! The OL would have sent me to the couch if she had been here ! 
Its my own fault too! I told her to make me a pot for when she was gone! LOL
Tempted to save one bowl for when she gets back!


----------



## dancan

I can provide you with the link if you want to add these '' Must be made outta sumthin' special'' Hooskeez for your collection


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I can provide you with the link if you want to add these '' Must be made outta sumthin' special'' Hooskeez for your collection



I don't want his! Want to sell him mine!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Talked to Rob last night till about 1am. LOL Hell of a nice guy!



Yacked and laughed like ijiots!! LOL. If we added John's homemade vodka we could have solved the worlds problems. Wouldn't have remembered it when we sobered up.......

Good guy. 

Hey John !!!! 

Morning all. 

Off to work!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yacked and laughed like ijiots!! LOL. If we added John's homemade vodka we could have solved the worlds problems. Wouldn't have remembered it when we sobered up.......
> 
> Good guy.
> 
> Hey John !!!!
> 
> Morning all.
> 
> Off to work!!!!



Morning Rob !! LMAO !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning Rob !! LMAO !!



Figured out the email problem too. 

No box.......but a guy came to the door thinking I'd FOUND one. LOL

UPS has his marked delivered also!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Afternoon gents. Lots of good stuff. Didn't take nearly enough cash with me...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Figured out the email problem too.
> 
> No box.......but a guy came to the door thinking I'd FOUND one. LOL
> 
> UPS has his marked delivered also!!!!



USPS has yours I hope? I can't find anything on it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Should have sent it via the mail, would have crossed the whole US OF A 2-3 times and still not get to its proper destination...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Should have sent it via the mail, would have crossed the whole US OF A 2-3 times and still not get to its proper destination...LOL



I hope it gets there?
I bought a new clutch cover for that Pooolin,it went back and forth twice before it got here? No wonder the PO is broke! Got to Columbus Ohio then went back to MO then back to here again?
That silver saw I sent Ron sat in PA for 5 or 6 days before it went on to him? I even sent it priority to be safer!
USPS is so muffed up it just isn't funny!! But I got to use it because nothing else is close to me :bang:


----------



## tbone75

I have been a Super Slug again today! Haven't did a thing yet! Between the cold,back and knees just can't get up and go. :msp_sad:
But the sun just came out!! May help?? :msp_unsure:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Driving SW into rain. Last red light


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I hope it gets there?
> I bought a new clutch cover for that Pooolin,it went back and forth twice before it got here? No wonder the PO is broke! Got to Columbus Ohio then went back to MO then back to here again?
> That silver saw I sent Ron sat in PA for 5 or 6 days before it went on to him? I even sent it priority to be safer!
> USPS is so muffed up it just isn't funny!! But I got to use it because nothing else is close to me :bang:



They are getting worse all the time and charging more to do it...LOL


----------



## tbone75

The guy I have been getting wood from brought the Eeko back I just traded him. Said it sounded like something was coming apart in it,and the chain wouldn't move? He just put the chain on it?
Well he never had a saw with a rim on it before. LOL Showed him how to put the chain on. LOL

He told me his neighbor flipped his tractor a couple days ago. The one I just sold a saw to couple weeks ago. He is going to be OK,busted some ribs and hurt his back. He had just bought a small bandsaw mill,and was dragging a log out when he flipped it some how? He didn't tell anyone where he went or what he was doing! His wife came home and went looking for him. Lucky he was only out there about an hour before she found him!


----------



## dancan

Hey John !
Saw parts in boxes in Ohio !

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/209293.htm


----------



## dancan

Flipping a tractor dragging logs is easier than you think ROPS is important .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John !
> Saw parts in boxes in Ohio !
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/209293.htm



Over in N.W. Ohio,to far for me! LOL Snelling may be close or Modified Mark?

But I did save that web site! Never seen it before.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Flipping a tractor dragging logs is easier than you think ROPS is important .



Think he snagged a stump? But telling no one where you went is not good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Flipping a tractor dragging logs is easier than you think ROPS is important .



Seen it happen twice with my own eyes, both times the operator escaped serious injury. I sold a farmer a large set of bifolding doors for his machinery shop. He picked them up on a Friday afternoon and away he went. That evening close to dusk he went to turn into his driveway with his tractor, misjudged the end of the culvert edge and a rear tire slipped into the ditch, tractor flipped and took off his head. Several farmers known by our families have been killed by tractors flipping while skidding logs.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seen it happen twice with my own eyes, both times the operator escaped serious injury. I sold a farmer a large set of bifolding doors for his machinery shop. He picked them up on a Friday afternoon and away he went. That evening close to dusk he went to turn into his driveway with his tractor, misjudged the end of the culvert edge and a rear tire slipped into the ditch, tractor flipped and took off his head. Several farmers known by our families have been killed by tractors flipping while skidding logs.



Heard of a lot of people killed flipping tractors! The worst was a guy a couple miles from me got knocked off his tractor and went under the bush hog! He didn't make it out alive!


----------



## tbone75

My X-BIL picked up his 3 saws and dropped off a back pack blower and 3 whackers! :msp_scared: 
Then he said he didn't want the whackers!


----------



## dancan

John's wife's away for a few days and he's already in whacker heaven :jester:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Tractor flipping is surprising. Out of nowhere. I was working on a farm. Foreman came in white as a ghost. Great driver. Tractor almost tipped. Owner screaming. Could go over. Our AC spray tractor. Big $. 

Told the owner I'd fix it if he could shut up and stand back. 

He blew up "you need eye bolts and and and and"

I move machines. I have the equipment. Get the cat to keep it from flipping and go get the 4WD Deutz. 

Didn't need the Deutz. But it was the farthest away and took the longest. LOL

Foreman and I took out time, slowly got it right. 

Hadn't thought of that in years......

Tractor flipping. Nothing like cow tipping..


----------



## little possum

tbone75 said:


> I had one of them in me.But it didn't help one bit?


Hmm. Sorry to hear about that John. I feel for ya.

I believe I have a new passion... dude at the show had a 67 White big rig, cummins powered rat rod that scraped the ground. He had landing pads so the tranny wouldnt hit when he let the air out..


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Hmm. Sorry to hear about that John. I feel for ya.
> 
> I believe I have a new passion... dude at the show had a 67 White big rig, cummins powered rat rod that scraped the ground. He had landing pads so the tranny wouldnt hit when he let the air out..



Where's the pic of that ??????


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Hmm. Sorry to hear about that John. I feel for ya.
> 
> I believe I have a new passion... dude at the show had a 67 White big rig, cummins powered rat rod that scraped the ground. He had landing pads so the tranny wouldnt hit when he let the air out..



Weeds.......in the. ;-))


----------



## dancan

WCB is going to supply me with a TENS machine , maybe I'll send it to John when I'm done .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> WCB is going to supply me with a TENS machine , maybe I'll send it to John when I'm done .



No use,it didn't work! LOL


----------



## little possum

All I have is a pic on my not so smart phone and IDK how to post. Gonna see if a friend can for me.. It was pretty neat. Quite a rig to be driving through the people.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> No use,it didn't work! LOL



It sure will , I guarantee it !!
I'll send it to Ron first for a little mod , I'll get him to port it before you get it , you know , open it up a little :msp_w00t: , my treat !


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> All I have is a pic on my not so smart phone and IDK how to post. Gonna see if a friend can for me.. It was pretty neat. Quite a rig to be driving through the people.



We'll give you 12 hours for the pic or your goin' back with a camera and someone that knows how to use it !!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It sure will , I guarantee it !!
> I'll send it to Ron first for a little mod , I'll get him to port it before you get it , you know , open it up a little :msp_w00t: , my treat !



I bet he could open that sucker way up! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

I really don't know if the TENS makes the pain any different but if they're payin' I'm taken' .
This morning was the first time that I could take a couple of steps without any support and it felt normal


----------



## little possum

2 to hold you over..








Found them doing research... Moms definitely not gonna like this idea. I broke the news yesterday that I bought another tractor. That makes a JD 2130, JD 820(gpas), JD H(sisters) Farmall H(mine) and a International 454 with loader is coming home to live here  Got to get the 4-71 out of the yard!!!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> 2 to hold you over..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found them doing research... Moms definitely not gonna like this idea. I broke the news yesterday that I bought another tractor. That makes a JD 2130, JD 820(gpas), JD H(sisters) Farmall H(mine) and a International 454 with loader is coming home to live here  Got to get the 4-71 out of the yard!!!



You!! Have a problem!


----------



## dancan

I don't see a prob with that , a fellow needs sumthin' to haul saws and guns around with :smile2:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Chopped AND channelled!!


----------



## dancan

I got free long distance , plenty of beer and no one home at the 2 numbers I got :msp_sad: cause they must be out polishing their HussKeezz , someone PM me a number that works LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I got free long distance , plenty of beer and no one home at the 2 numbers I got :msp_sad: cause they must be out polishing their HussKeezz , someone PM me a number that works LOL



Done!!!


----------



## dancan

Well at least fine 1 member took me up on that offer !
The daughter had a small crisis so I had to cut the conversation shorter than I wanted but that issue is solved ....................Next ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You!! Have a problem!



Tain't a damn bit different than porting a saw.........just BIGGER!!!!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Well at least fine 1 member took me up on that offer !
> The daughter had a small crisis so I had to cut the conversation shorter than I wanted but that issue is solved ....................Next ?



Give you my phone number? Are you crazy. I don't speak french. Damn northerners....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dancan said:


> I got free long distance , plenty of beer and no one home at the 2 numbers I got :msp_sad: cause they must be out polishing their HussKeezz , someone PM me a number that works LOL




Ill send ya mine! We can talk about neeked midgit stuff!


----------



## pioneerguy600

800 565 7421


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> 800 565 7421



:msp_w00t:
I aint talkin' to Tom !
But I did talk to 2 'mericans .............They talk funny LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Give you my phone number? Are you crazy. I don't speak french. Damn northerners....



That post shows Mark is an educated man. 

I got friends in Kentucky that were 35 afore they knew Dam Yankee was two words!!!

Hey Mark. 

Enjoyed the talk Dan!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> 800 565 7421



I would be SOOOOO scared to dial that number.....


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Give you my phone number? Are you crazy. I don't speak french. Damn northerners....



Funny story , my father use to work for Bowater Mersey Paper , he went down south corporate meetings , he went to supper with his boss and a boss from down there , the boss from down there brought his mother to supper with him , she asked where they were from because of the accent and they told her Canada , she said good because she said she would not sit at the same table with Northerners ...................True story .


----------



## tbone75

I got my turn! Just got off the phone with Dan!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> :msp_w00t:
> I aint talkin' to Tom !
> But I did talk to 2 'mericans .............They talk funny LOL



Tom moved, he now lives in Ontario, want his number..


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I would be SOOOOO scared to dial that number.....



Go for it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I Stihl aint got no midjet phone number or one from an Arky in Texas ..................Do I have to call Cliff for the number ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Funny story , my father use to work for Bowater Mersey Paper , he went down south corporate meetings , he went to supper with his boss and a boss from down there , the boss from down there brought his mother to supper with him , she asked where they were from because of the accent and they told her Canada , she said good because she said she would not sit at the same table with Northerners ...................True story .



Now that is funny!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Now that is funny!



It's a true story , It was in the late 80's .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Funny story , my father use to work for Bowater Mersey Paper , he went down south corporate meetings , he went to supper with his boss and a boss from down there , the boss from down there brought his mother to supper with him , she asked where they were from because of the accent and they told her Canada , she said good because she said she would not sit at the same table with Northerners ...................True story .




Must be cause I rembered you posted that before......once...or more?? LOLOL!!! Good story!!!


----------



## dancan

I'm runnin' out of beer and I aint workin' on any saws , who wants a call ?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Must be cause I rembered you posted that before......once...or more?? LOLOL!!! Good story!!!



I was gonna post a disclaimer about that but I didn't think anyone paid attention to my posts on account of my funny accent .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was gonna post a disclaimer about that but I didn't think anyone paid attention to my posts on account of my funny accent .



Sounded about the same as Rob to me? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Just got off the cell phone with the OL ! LOL She will be home tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I Stihl aint got no midjet phone number or one from an Arky in Texas ..................Do I have to call Cliff for the number ??





I don't know as dare to talk to you on the phone again....last time while we were chatting my draftsman and coworker left the shop while I had stepped out of the noise in the shop to talk. It seems his heart went into fibrilation and he drove himself to the ER......didn't see him for a week...phone was off...didn't what the hell had happened to him.....all that just from talkin saws with an Acadian...at 10 AM...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I don't know as dare to talk to you on the phone again....last time while we were chatting my draftsman and coworker left the shop while I had stepped out of the noise in the shop to talk. It seems his heart went into fibrilation and he drove himself to the ER......didn't see him for a week...phone was off...didn't what the hell had happened to him.....all that just from talkin saws with an Acadian...at 10 AM...LOL!!



I sure liked talking to Dan! Don't sound near as meen on the phone? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Anyone got a number for the Arky ? I got enuff beer into me that I'm sure I could understand , I'm sure that the midjet or LP would make sense too .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sounded about the same as Rob to me? :hmm3grin2orange:



Dan and I went to different schools together........

Hey John!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

WOW,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,/.........
i had some stuff to add to the thread but after catching up tonite,,,,,,,,
I'm thinking how do i delete all my posts to this thread ??
do i really post here ??
am i sick enuf to consider you all posters worth reading ?
wait,,maybe after a 6 pack i can fit in ???


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Dan and I went to different schools together........
> 
> Hey John!!!!!



If I hadn't looked at the caller ID first,I wouldn't have been sure it wasn't Rob I was talking to at first! LOL Dan sounds a lot like him on the phone! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WOW,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,/.........
> i had some stuff to add to the thread but after catching up tonite,,,,,,,,
> I'm thinking how do i delete all my posts to this thread ??
> do i really post here ??
> am i sick enuf to consider you all posters worth reading ?
> wait,,maybe after a 6 pack i can fit in ???



Yea! ..........What ever Ron! :hmm3grin2orange: Your a perfect fit! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> If I hadn't looked at the caller ID first,I wouldn't have been sure it wasn't Rob I was talking to at first! LOL Dan sounds a lot like him on the phone! LOL



Northern NY, southern Canada, you speak French Dan?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Northern NY, southern Canada, you speak French Dan?



Do bears sh-t in the woods??...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron hows the deck tearing down going?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do bears sh-t in the woods??...LOL



Dan do that too? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Parlez vous Francais ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do bears sh-t in the woods??...LOL



Hey Jerry!!! 5 years of French and couldn't remember any till I got in rural France. Went into a bakery and wonder of wonders. 

Nobody in BC seemed to speak French.......

I remember traveling north of NY as a kid. Some spoke French some English some both.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry!!! 5 years of French and couldn't remember any till I got in rural France. Went into a bakery and wonder of wonders.
> 
> Nobody in BC seemed to speak French.......
> 
> I remember traveling north of NY as a kid. Some spoke French some English some both.



North of NY there is a lot of Acadian ancestory still alive and doing fine all the way up the East coast, Bay Of Fundy area, north of that would be more Quebecois influenced .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I gotta take off again, be back in about an hour...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Code:







dancan said:


> Parlez vous Francais ?



Un peu.. I should get a cd course. I drive 2 hours a day. 

The French and German got mixed up years ago.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I gotta take off again, be back in about an hour...LOL



Some of us will be here. LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> WOW,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,/.........
> i had some stuff to add to the thread but after catching up tonite,,,,,,,,
> I'm thinking how do i delete all my posts to this thread ??
> do i really post here ??
> am i sick enuf to consider you all posters worth reading ?
> wait,,maybe after a 6 pack i can fit in ???



Had your 6 pack yet ?? I've had 6 real beer , pm your number if your not scared LOL


----------



## tbone75

Papa Smurf must have went to bed?


----------



## dancan

Stihl got no Arky or Midjet # :mad2:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Stihl got no Arky or Midjet # :mad2:



Now you do! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Or any one else's # , every one else out polishing their Hooskiez tryin' to pretty em up ?
Better hurry , I'm fading fast , might be tomorrow before I return the call .


----------



## Cantdog

I'm headed for the hay myself......busy day in the shop and another tomorrow...

Nice talking with you again Dan....take care.....Nite All...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I'm headed for the hay myself......busy day in the shop and another tomorrow...
> 
> Nice talking with you again Dan....take care.....Nite All...



Nite Robin


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Some of us will be here. LOL



Well I am back, who`s still up.?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I only polish Pioneers, no Huuoosskkiiees!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I only polish Pioneers, no Huuoosskkiiees!



Stihl here! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

I'm PISSED.. ..my team lost tonight. We had a chance to upset the number 2 team and we blew it....


----------



## jimdad07

Checking in quickly, been working on side work all day. Had my daughter with me and she had all kinds of fun.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> I'm PISSED.. ..my team lost tonight. We had a chance to upset the number 2 team and we blew it....



I could make a cheap shot about "we blew", but it would be too easy. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Checking in quickly, been working on side work all day. Had my daughter with me and she had all kinds of fun.



Got a cooler to hang the quarters(halves?) in?


----------



## tbone75

Get them all done up Jim?


----------



## dancan

I'm fading fast , the midjet's been talked to and Jim's mailbox is full so I can't even leave a smart Alec message on his machine .
I got no number for Ron so I can't even check if he's Stihl up ..............Ooooooooooo fading.........


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Dem canadians sound funny? Must be the feather stuck up there bun-hole?


Good talkin with ya Dan!
I got some good advice from him at least... "stay focused!!"


----------



## dancan

There's alway's tomorrow ................fading real fasttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## dancan

BTW , Them 'Mericans sure talk funny ...................


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> BTW , Them 'Mericans sue talk funny ...................



Bet we do compared to Canmedians! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> BTW , Them 'Mericans sure talk funny ...................



You are up way past your bedtime and starting to talk funny yourself.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Starting to fade myself! Didn't sleep much last night? Nothing new for me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are up way past your bedtime and starting to talk funny yourself.....LOL



He slept in very late! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Can't take no more! Going to bed!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night John !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Vewy vewy quiet......

Evewybody must be getting west and wewacsation......

Or total hung over!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Well, my sisters a druken mess, i got woke up at 2 in the morning.. and my girlfriend is driving from st louis. Not a great night :bang:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Okay Jerry, I dialed the number. Made me homesick. 

Haven't been there since 2005 bit first went there in 1957. 

A girlfriends aunt lives there.

Love the Island. The building of the bridge was great engineering. 

Will go back again.


----------



## dancan

Now back to our regular programming...................ZZZSlackerz and Others , which one are You ???


----------



## Stihl 041S

Wondered if you would be up early today Dan. 

Tag!! You're it!!

I'm hitting the hay. 

Enjoyed the talk.


----------



## dancan

Was up earlier , flash bang thunder and lightning LOL it was some close .
I'll send it over to John to wake him up  Oh wait , he might be up already working on a whacker , I'll leave him alone .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah. John is always happy with a new wacker. 

Aint we all. ;-))

Robin will be up early but will most likely go right to work. Will check in tonight. 

Another 12 hr day tomorrow so:


Night all!!


----------



## Cantdog

Nite Rob......Morning Dan...overcast here this morning......boiled my coffee over first thing.....made a mess....may go back to bed and try again in an hour or so...you get started on the wrong foot and the whole day will sometimes continues poorly. Maybe I'll Reset...Reboot and try again!!


Awww........boy dog says he needs dewatering.....might as well have a cup ...while I wait.....


----------



## dancan

Another day of runnin' the ac up here 70's and 1'' of rain today , I might go fire up a saw to get the neighbours wonderin' what's goin' on bein' Sunday and all :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I was up at 5 to feed the cats and let them out. But I went back to bed! :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Dang it!! There is frost out there!! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,got the paperwork from the court.
the 576 guy is taking me to small claims court !
says "his" shop sez the saw was probly put together with the broken piston. LOL !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,got the paperwork from the court.
> the 576 guy is taking me to small claims court !
> says "his" shop sez the saw was probly put together with the broken piston. LOL !!!!!



Bunch of BS!
Good luck!


----------



## tbone75

Had to go start a fire! 39 out there! LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Well,,got the paperwork from the court.
> the 576 guy is taking me to small claims court !
> says "his" shop sez the saw was probly put together with the broken piston. LOL !!!!!



How would they know , were they there when you rebuilt it and were they there when he ran it for the 3 cuts ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Fellas, Been up for a bit, just got around to sitting down with the puter.

Ron, Sorry to hear about all the BS going on with this guy, seems like a real prick. 

So, I did some googleing....Who is "stompin Tom" what is "land of Fun".....is this one of those canadian riddles or something?

Got a "meeting" this morning. Follow-up to our marriage prep class last week....They say they want to sit us down and review the results. Uh Oh.


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys. We got all the cows done by 10am yesterday, quartered and off to the cooler. Then I went over to a aunt and uncle's house to wire their new addition, a full 2nd story the rest of the day. Heading back over there in a little bit.

That sucks Ron, who's to say that the guy only made three cuts? There's a lot of questions for the guy slapping the suit on you. As straightforward as you are about everything, I doubt you would put a bad piston in a saw and then sell it.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> ....Who is "stompin Tom" what is "land of Fun".....is this one of those canadian riddles or something?



Best explanation . 

[video=youtube_share;TNEg65rlnu4]http://youtu.be/TNEg65rlnu4[/video]

Good luck with your ''Uh Oh''


----------



## tbone75

Well I didn't want to very bad,but just sold my Ryobi. And the guy dropped off a MS250 to fix. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Best explanation .
> 
> [video=youtube_share;TNEg65rlnu4]http://youtu.be/TNEg65rlnu4[/video]
> 
> Good luck with your ''Uh Oh''



ok...so....was that supposed to explain it? I couldnt find the translate button. Is there an English version of that song?


----------



## tbone75

Maybe the Preacher will tell you how to warm a woman up. LOL That is what happen to one of my best friends!


----------



## dancan

Play it over and over again , drink a suitcase of beer and it will all make sense :jester:


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Play it over and over again , drink a suitcase of beer and it will all make sense :jester:



and you say WE talk funny. HA. I call BullChit on that.....


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Play it over and over again , drink a suitcase of beer and it will all make sense :jester:



I haven't heard of him in a long time, funny tune. I had my phone charging out in the truck last night, forgot I left it out there.


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go see what ailing that Steal. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> and you say WE talk funny. HA. I call BullChit on that.....



You do.......all y'all do.....


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> I haven't heard of him in a long time, funny tune. I had my phone charging out in the truck last night, forgot I left it out there.



Ha ! Now you'll have to wait till I get into the next round of beer to get ''The Call'' LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> You do.......all y'all do.....



we will have to see about that....maybe I will give dan my number.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> we will have to see about that....maybe I will give dan my number.



You would be happy you did !! Great guy to talk to !! 

Don't worry,he aint all that meen.


----------



## tbone75

Dan found me some Stag handle for my knives!! 
Haven't been able to get that for several years! Way better than White Tail horn!!


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> we will have to see about that....maybe I will give dan my number.



That'd fun....Dan talks faster the more Keith's he has aboard....LOL!!! You better do as he suggested and listen to Stompin Tom over and over again...you can learn through Canadonics....and Keith's ...Eh??...LOL!!


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Ha ! Now you'll have to wait till I get into the next round of beer to get ''The Call'' LOL



You better be careful, you might end up on my twice a year 12 pack night calling list. I might have to give you warning to clear your schedule for a little bit.


----------



## tbone75

The happy pill is working some,time to get busy!


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> You better be careful, you might end up on my twice a year 12 pack night calling list. I might have to give you warning to clear your schedule for a little bit.



Oh Crap ! You got caller ID !


----------



## tbone75

You guys are funny this morning! 

Good way to start the day!


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Oh Crap ! You got caller ID !



I've been BSing you guys for a couple years...How do you feel about the Church of Christ, Latter Day Saints?


----------



## sefh3

Mornin all
Off to cheerleading this morning then off to fix the splitter. Found a piece of land not too far from home that is full of wood and just learning my wife's cousin owns it. Tons of wood there.


----------



## dancan

Poor , poor planning on my part :msp_mad:
I just realised that the SYLVANIA 300 was on this weekend , I've got a bunch of friends that go up every year , I could have lined up some saw deals and drop shipped some Keith's , oh well , there's always next year .


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Mornin all
> Off to cheerleading this morning then off to fix the splitter. Found a piece of land not too far from home that is full of wood and just learning my wife's cousin owns it. Tons of wood there.



Jackpot!


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> I've been BSing you guys for a couple years...How do you feel about the Church of Christ, Latter Day Saints?



I got no problem with it , I don't talk religion or politics but I do make fun of both .


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> I got no problem with it , I don't talk religion or politics but I do make fun of both .



I'll have to rephrase that .

I got no problem with it , I try not to talk about religion or politics but I do make fun of both .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll have to rephrase that .
> 
> I got no problem with it , I try not to talk about religion or politics but I do make fun of both .



I am with you there Dan!


----------



## tbone75

Got the MS250 fixed up,needed a new rope,av mount and muffler bolt. LOL Was almost done with it,the UPS guy brought his brothers Husky 45 over to get fixed! LOL Said it leaks fuel? Got it tore apart now.
I do wish people would clean stuff a little! But we all know they save that for someone else! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I've been BSing you guys for a couple years...How do you feel about the Church of Christ, Latter Day Saints?



What Dan said. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Waiting on the next happy pill to get moving again. :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

A pic of a old Puma knife my Dad left me.I know its at least 40 years old.


----------



## tbone75

Here is a knife my Dad made right about 50 years ago when he was working in a machine shop. Not worth a hoot to use! LOL And very heavy!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mumble mumble..... morning all mumble yawn. 

Just got caught up.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

That sucks about the saw Ron. No words. 

Can't stand people like that!

Makes ya shake your head, order another round and get out the tar and feathers..


----------



## roncoinc

Bacon break !!


----------



## AU_K2500

WE PASSED!!!! Apparently there are a few things we need to work on. Lol. Now we've got to pack and I'm in charge of checking over the car and cleaning it.


----------



## diggers_dad

Afternoon fellers! Is it my time of the month again? 

Been busy around here plus nursing a back/neck injury so my project list has grown and grown and grown. I have an "Earthquake" chainsaw on the bench right now. It seems to be the same as the 40 cc Ryobi with the Zenoah engine. Anyone worked on one of these? Modification suggestions?


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> Afternoon fellers! Is it my time of the month again?
> 
> Been busy around here plus nursing a back/neck injury so my project list has grown and grown and grown. I have an "Earthquake" chainsaw on the bench right now. It seems to be the same as the 40 cc Ryobi with the Zenoah engine. Anyone worked on one of these? Modification suggestions?



search my user name and ryobi.
should fine MM to porting.


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> search my user name and ryobi.
> should fine MM to porting.



Thanks Ron! I thought I remembered you going through one some time back.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Bacon break !!



You need some good cheddar with that.....


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> You need some good cheddar with that.....



Got some Dublinger cheedah


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Got some Dublinger cheedah



Drove to Madison WI a couple of years ago. 800 miles each way and well you buy some cheese. 

Surprising thing. Bought 3,7, and 15 year old cheddar. 

3 was a little bitey. 

7 had more of a bite. 

The 15 didn't have as much bite but SO much more flavor. Very rich. 

Dubliner next time to market....... I'll report back. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Got another one to fix! That 3300 I traded a while back,said its bogging down?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Drove to Madison WI a couple of years ago. 800 miles each way and well you buy some cheese.
> 
> Surprising thing. Bought 3,7, and 15 year old cheddar.
> 
> 3 was a little bitey.
> 
> 7 had more of a bite.
> 
> The 15 didn't have as much bite but SO much more flavor. Very rich.
> 
> Dubliner next time to market....... I'll report back. ;-))



We have Pearl Valley cheese not to far from me. The won the best swiss in the nation several times. There are a few cheese factories around here. A lot of Amish ones.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Got another one to fix! That 3300 I traded a while back,said its bogging down?



Sharpen their chain. Show them it cuts better and charge for the work. 

Hi John !!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> We have Pearl Valley cheese not to far from me. The won the best swiss in the nation several times. There are a few cheese factories around here. A lot of Amish ones.



What types of cheese at Pearl Valley?


----------



## tbone75

OL is home! She was hoping to be here in time to watch her team. LOL The Steelers :msp_rolleyes: :hmm3grin2orange:
I will go work on saws! :msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> What types of cheese at Pearl Valley?



Little bit of everything I think?


----------



## tbone75

Swiss and Colby is what I eat the most.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Sharpen their chain. Show them it cuts better and charge for the work.
> 
> Hi John !!!!



Hows Rob today?


----------



## tbone75

Wonder if Jim will make some head cheese? :msp_scared: No way I could ever eat that chit! :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Swiss and Colby is what I eat the most.



Who's Colby?



















SO cheap but SO easy....


Hi John !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Who's Colby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO cheap but SO easy....
> 
> 
> Hi John !



Yellow cheese sometimes called Long Horn I guess its more orange than yellow


----------



## tbone75

BTW................Her name is Angie :msp_w00t:
Big boob blond! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yellow cheese sometimes called Long Horn I guess its more orange than yellow



Leave it to John to give me a real answer to my stupid post....


----------



## tbone75

Yes.......................I am very slow today! LOL Head ache and back ache.
Yes Ron I know what you would say! Head like that should hurt! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Leave it to John to give me a real answer to my stupid post....



The post after that ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> A pic of a old Puma knife my Dad left me.I know its at least 40 years old.



Here you go John .

puma hunters pal | eBay

Hunter's Pal , I got one of them too .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OL is home! She was hoping to be here in time to watch her team. LOL The Steelers :msp_rolleyes: :hmm3grin2orange:
> I will go work on saws! :msp_wink:



the SQUEELERS ? with baby ben rapingburger ??


----------



## tbone75

The Penciltucky Squealers are on now. Time to go work on saws! :hmm3grin2orange:







Hi Rob !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Here you go John .
> 
> puma hunters pal | eBay
> 
> Hunter's Pal , I got one of them too .



Holey chit! I wouldn't pay that for one of them! LOL


----------



## dancan

One of them got 1 bid and sold for 350$$ 
Crazy prices collectors pay , I'm happy with the one I got for 20$$


----------



## AU_K2500

speaking of knives. buddy of mine got me an Ontario Knife for the wedding. pretty sure its the Ranger Bush 7. prety excited about it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihlers. That's a team that plays with the pointy ended ball right. 

My sushi instructo used to cook for them sometimes on Fridays before the game. 

Had a perfect record. They won every time he cooked. 

Couldn't get the southerners to eat it till he deep-fried it. 

Yup. Sushi McNuggets he called them. 

Next time he and his Hellers made 400 rolls in one night. 

Wish I found out how..... Steve died in a car wreck. Great person and teacher. And damn funny storyteller!


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> speaking of knives. buddy of mine got me an Ontario Knife for the wedding. pretty sure its the Ranger Bush 7. prety excited about it.



Alot of guys have been beating on those in several blade type forums , I don't recall anything bad about them at all .
You gonna whip that thing out to cut the cake ???


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Alot of guys have been beating on those in several blade type forums , I don't recall anything bad about them at all .
> You gonna whip that thing out to cut the cake ???



damn straight.


----------



## dancan

I'll bet she says no .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> One of them got 1 bid and sold for 350$$
> Crazy prices collectors pay , I'm happy with the one I got for 20$$



Lookng for a couple of choppers,

Axes Garant pro series x 2 - Halifax Hand Tools For Sale - Kijiji Halifax Canada.


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I'll bet she says no .



I bet your right! Lol


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lookng for a couple of choppers,
> 
> Axes Garant pro series x 2 - Halifax Hand Tools For Sale - Kijiji Halifax Canada.



I seen them , not the type of chopper I like to acquire but I do have 2 of them already LOL .


----------



## dancan

Did you see the Partner 7000 series saw ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Did you see the Partner 7000 series saw ?



No, not on KI.


----------



## dancan

Ad ID 416362556


----------



## dancan

I talked to the Morman LOL but my daughter cut my phone time short .
Now I've got an urge to look through the local ads for Gravely's


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I talked to the Morman LOL but my daughter cut my phone time short .
> Now I've got an urge to look through the local ads for Gravely's



2 or 4 wheel??


----------



## dancan

I've only seen 2 wheel up here when they pop up for sale but they were never common around here .


----------



## dancan

A bunch of newer mowers and Hey ! Look at that !

Gravely 2 wheel , walk behind tractor - Nova Scotia Farming Equipment For Sale - Kijiji Nova Scotia Canada.

I guess it could be considered a 4 wheel .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> A bunch of newer mowers and Hey ! Look at that !
> 
> Gravely 2 wheel , walk behind tractor - Nova Scotia Farming Equipment For Sale - Kijiji Nova Scotia Canada.
> 
> I guess it could be considered a 4 wheel .



Naaaa...that's the sulky. I'm making a HD axel for one now so you can tow a cart too. 

Looks like a dually kit too... For someone......






Get Jim to post a picture of the " Tiller of Death"

Check your email


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Dan, you think they let gimps run tractors? Provably not very safe. Pretty sure you need both feet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ad ID 416362556



Not a bad price but have you ever been up in that neck of the woods? I have and its about as rural as it gets in N.S. The roads have no signage and the houses no numbers, driveways miles long and there can be 4-5 houses off a single driveway all hidden from sight among the trees...LOL


----------



## dancan

I can use the cane as a rudder LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Probably so..


----------



## dancan

Or a tiller Tiller - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## roncoinc

French fries..
2 doz deep fried oysters.
cold beer..
and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,










,,,,,,,,,,,,,,














,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,









,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,









,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,







FOOTBALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## dancan

I know I'm in Canada , the land of the North but the thermometer said 72F , I went to the beach today with the wife and watched surfers and bikinis :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

You guys been yacking up a storm while I was working on that Hoosky. LOL It has seen its better days,but it may stihl run? Didn't try it yet.
The game is stihl on! Crap I thought it would be over by now? LOL


----------



## dancan

Never had deep fried oysters , what do you batter them with ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> French fries..
> 2 doz deep fried oysters.
> cold beer..
> and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOTBALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



You could have been working on saws! Like me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I know I'm in Canada , the land of the North but the thermometer said 72F , I went to the beach today with the wife and watched surfers and bikinis :msp_biggrin:



That is just F-ed up!!! Warmer in Canada than Ohier?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was given a big clear plastic tote box full of old Homelite saws and parts. most look like XL12`s and SXL saws. Some new Homelite branded replaceable tip bars look real nice and some new boxes of chisel chain. I have a couple of saws my FIL once used that will look nice with the new bars.


----------



## tbone75

Got another saw to work on today! A Crapsman that I told him last time,if it broke again toss it over the hill! LOL But noooo he likes it??


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> That is just F-ed up!!! Warmer in Canada than Ohier?



I aint makin' that up , I got the lump on the back of the head to prove it .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is just F-ed up!!! Warmer in Canada than Ohier?



We was a sweatin here today, very warm for this time of year. It will soon be nice weather to run some saw out in the woods.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I aint makin' that up , I got the lump on the back of the head to prove it .



Caught you didn't she! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got another saw to work on today! A Crapsman that I told him last time,if it broke again toss it over the hill! LOL But noooo he likes it??




Just give him a real saws to cut with and his mind will change quickly. Most homeowners don`t get the chance to run good saws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We was a sweatin here today, very warm for this time of year. It will soon be nice weather to run some saw out in the woods.



It got up to 65 here today.Not bad at all really.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just give him a real saws to cut with and his mind will change quickly. Most homeowners don`t get the chance to run good saws.



Just traded him a Eeko 5000,he loves it! LOL But stihl won't give up on that Crapsman?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It got up to 65 here today.Not bad at all really.



Once it gets down into the 60`s it good to be out in the woods running saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just traded him a Eeko 5000,he loves it! LOL But stihl won't give up on that Crapsman?



LOL,....I am not shure an EEko is a good saw but its an improvement over a Crapsman.


----------



## tbone75

The guy has been cutting 30" trees with that Carpsman! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,....I am not shure an EEko is a good saw but its an improvement over a Crapsman.



LOL Its better than that Crappy one! Tried to get him to take the 480 Husky,said it was to big for him. LOL


----------



## tbone75

The Squeelers lost! Now I got to put up with her in a bad mood the rest of the nite!


----------



## tbone75

Not very happy with my one Nephew!! He brought his knives back for me to clean up. 
And did I give him hell for letting them get like this!
That top one is ugly! LOL Black and ivory Micarta handle.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not very happy with my one Nephew!! He brought his knives back for me to clean up.
> And did I give him hell for letting them get like this!
> That top one is ugly! LOL Black and ivory Micarta handle.



Do me a favor,.....kick him in the nads for me!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> LOL Its better than that Crappy one! Tried to get him to take the 480 Husky,said it was to big for him. LOL



I can see the 480 being too big. A nicely ported 026 would be a nice light saw but on wood that size a 036-MS360 would be the ticket.


----------



## Mastermind

I'm liking the MS361 right now....... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> I'm liking the MS361 right now....... :msp_biggrin:



Yes Randy, a 361 would be a fine saw for him but a little overpriced for a fellow that only runs Craftsman saws...LOL


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes Randy, a 361 would be a fine saw for him but a little overpriced for a fellow that only runs Craftsman saws...LOL



Good point. I was just saying that *I* really like them. 

I was a huge fan of the 036.......then I got one of these.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes Randy, a 361 would be a fine saw for him but a little overpriced for a fellow that only runs Craftsman saws...LOL



Yep,way over his budget! LOL And I don't have one? Yet? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have run the 361`s and they are a nice saw but I just like my ported old school 036 PRO so much I can`t give it up, with a nice sharp chain on it I am shure it can stay with stock MS440`s in wood under 20". Now I have a few 044-MS440`s, but they ain`t stock...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The Squeelers lost! Now I got to put up with her in a bad mood the rest of the nite!



OF course the SQUEELERS lost !!
they suck !!
baby ben sucks !!
and whoever he gets trapped in the ladies room !!
you can tell your wife i said that !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OF course the SQUEELERS lost !!
> they suck !!
> baby ben sucks !!
> and whoever he gets trapped in the ladies room !!
> you can tell your wife i said that !



No way!!

I will let her read it herself!! :hmm3grin2orange:

If she wasn't already asleep? :msp_tongue:


----------



## jimdad07

I spoke with one of the Canmedians this evening, his daughter was giving him the evil eye and my wife was telling me I am like a woman on the phone. I should have told her I'm just spreading the word of the righteousness of the almighty chainsaw.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I spoke with one of the Canmedians this evening, his daughter was giving him the evil eye and my wife was telling me I am like a woman on the phone. I should have told her I'm just spreading the word of the righteousness of the almighty chainsaw.



Chapter 2 verse 13 Book of Jim


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Chapter 2 verse 13 Book of Jim



"Thou shalt prune bushes with 5 cube saws and three foot bars, or thou shalt be picked on by real men with keyboards..."


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> "Thou shalt prune bushes with 5 cube saws and three foot bars, or thou shalt be picked on by real men with keyboards..."



My BIL called one time. 

Got a saw in the car?

Yup

I get there and he wants to trim the waist high boxwoods. 

066 with 36" bar. Oh well!!! It worked. 

Haywire Haywood has that now.... I shouldn't have. 

He'll never let go of it!!! Oh well!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to hit the sack, you guys have a good day tomorrow. Have a good night Rob.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> My BIL called one time.
> 
> Got a saw in the car?
> 
> Yup
> 
> I get there and he wants to trim the waist high boxwoods.
> 
> 066 with 36" bar. Oh well!!! It worked.
> 
> Haywire Haywood has that now.... I shouldn't have.
> 
> He'll never let go of it!!! Oh well!!!!



I didn't like the 36" on my 066. LOL Just to nose heavy for my back!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to hit the sack, you guys have a good day tomorrow. Have a good night Rob.



Nite Jim


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nite Jim



Ditto!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I didn't like the 36" on my 066. LOL Just to nose heavy for my back!



I cut locust with a 16 or 20. One man bucking 2 moving wood. 

The 36 was on!! Oh well!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stainless all weekend. Slow but it's a living. ;-)$


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Stainless all weekend. Slow but it's a living. ;-)$



Stainless cut slower? I know it gets hot fast! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Stainless cut slower? I know it gets hot fast! LOL



It's tough.


----------



## tbone75

I need to go to bed. You guys have a good one!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I need to go to bed. You guys have a good one!



Night John. Hope you sleep well...


Dan will be here in about 5 hours. 

I'll whistle while I wait....


----------



## Cantdog

Nite John........out to the Country Club Staff party tonight...OL does the books for them...kinda slow and dry at first....but the Captn' spread the cheer around and I ended up coming home with a free Hooskvy.....good shape..very clean....said it runs fine but he was going to toss it simply because it was old....it's a 51...I'm thinking that's the closed port version if I remember right. If it is it will have the same P&C as the 590 Jonsered. I may be all wet on this...but will find out tomorrow (today)...I'll pull the cyl and look...hope it is, as I'm most likely tading off my 590 for a 910E.....(Big restoration...pics to follow....sometime)


----------



## Stihl 041S

Evening Robin. 

Glad you had a good time. 

As usual I am worthless on saw info you need. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan.......where you at ?


Was it Robin and Ron that needed the Jred stud adapters?

I remember there were some but who was getting the dimensions?

Back at work and ready for G jobs.


----------



## dancan

Snooooooze button got stuck LOL
Morning ZZZSlackerz and all .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Snooooooze button got stuck LOL
> Morning ZZZSlackerz and all .



Does that mean the button does or doesn't snooze. 

Like how do you test a placebo???


----------



## dancan

I see my mistake , I misread the instructions , I thought it said unplug for a good nights sleep .


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys ! The Slug is awake,but not moving. LOL


----------



## dancan

Sounds like the right speed for working on a Crapsman or Who'sKeez .


----------



## tbone75

36 out there! Man this sucks! Had to go start a fire!


----------



## aikiman2000

im lucky and impressed, its 48 right now in the land of wasilla, alaska!

ive only made five fires this fall so far, each one i burned for 24 hours or so.

give me another two months, ill see -30! and im year 5 of 100% wood heat.
5-9 cords

H-man from alaska


----------



## tbone75

aikiman2000 said:


> im lucky and impressed, its 48 right now in the land of wasilla, alaska!
> 
> ive only made five fires this fall so far, each one i burned for 24 hours or so.
> 
> give me another two months, ill see -30! and im year 5 of 100% wood heat.
> 5-9 cords
> 
> H-man from alaska



Thats just nuts! Warmer in Alaska than Ohio!! LOL
Now that -30 !! Don't want none of that!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Warmer in Canada and Alaska than Ohio? Something very strange about that?


----------



## tbone75

aikiman2000 said:


> im lucky and impressed, its 48 right now in the land of wasilla, alaska!
> 
> ive only made five fires this fall so far, each one i burned for 24 hours or so.
> 
> give me another two months, ill see -30! and im year 5 of 100% wood heat.
> 5-9 cords
> 
> H-man from alaska



That don't sound like very much wood for where you live? Must be a very good stove!


----------



## aikiman2000

it varies, last year wasn't bad, very warm. but we had a record snow fall, collapsed my shed, and collapsed my carport roof....on top of my beloved geo metro. now that ive replaced the head and put the car all back together again....i get to replace two windows!!! the car used to get 53-54 mpg stop and go.......when i parked it (it started eating its valves) it was getting 20 mpg, burned a quart every hundred miles, and the number one cylinder had 18 psi, #2 was 90, and #3 was 150.... wounder full compression.

one year we had -30 for 4 weeks straight! i probaly burned 3 cords that month alone if not 4.

weird thing is its easier to keep my cabin warm at -30 than at -5 or warmer.......when it gets super cold the moister inside the house freezes all the air leaks shut....so the cabin becomes airtight...no cold drafts.

H-man in alaska


----------



## aikiman2000

it varies, last year wasn't bad, very warm. but we had a record snow fall, collapsed my shed, and collapsed my carport roof....on top of my beloved geo metro. now that ive replaced the head and put the car all back together again....i get to replace two windows!!! the car used to get 53-54 mpg stop and go.......when i parked it (it started eating its valves) it was getting 20 mpg, burned a quart every hundred miles, and the number one cylinder had 18 psi, #2 was 90, and #3 was 150.... wounder full compression.

one year we had -30 for 4 weeks straight! i probaly burned 3 cords that month alone if not 4.

weird thing is its easier to keep my cabin warm at -30 than at -5 or warmer.......when it gets super cold the moister inside the house freezes all the air leaks shut....so the cabin becomes airtight...no cold drafts.

H-man in alaska


----------



## tbone75

aikiman2000 said:


> it varies, last year wasn't bad, very warm. but we had a record snow fall, collapsed my shed, and collapsed my carport roof....on top of my beloved geo metro. now that ive replaced the head and put the car all back together again....i get to replace two windows!!! the car used to get 53-54 mpg stop and go.......when i parked it (it started eating its valves) it was getting 20 mpg, burned a quart every hundred miles, and the number one cylinder had 18 psi, #2 was 90, and #3 was 150.... wounder full compression.
> 
> one year we had -30 for 4 weeks straight! i probaly burned 3 cords that month alone if not 4.
> 
> weird thing is its easier to keep my cabin warm at -30 than at -5 or warmer.......when it gets super cold the moister inside the house freezes all the air leaks shut....so the cabin becomes airtight...no cold drafts.
> 
> H-man in alaska



Sure is beautiful up there! But way to cold for me! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All....Power went off 3-4 times here last night.....must gave been doing line/transformer work...nice clear night so not weather related.......this poor ol 'puter doesn't like that "instant off" thing...took a long time for the hamsters to all spool up at once.....seems up to speed finally......now time for me to get up to speed.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning All....Power went off 3-4 times here last night.....must gave been doing line/transformer work...nice clear night so not weather related.......this poor ol 'puter doesn't like that "instant off" thing...took a long time for the hamsters to all spool up at once.....seems up to speed finally......now time for me to get up to speed.......



My new puter acts the same way.We loose power at least once a week! LOL
Been up for 2 hrs. and stihl can't get going? Rain is coming back! :msp_sad:


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Just realized theres gonna be some boxes sitting in the office waiting when we get back from our trip! itll be like an early christmas. and Im sure the staff will love have oil and gas soaked boxes sitting in their office for a week and a half!

On to the second pot, and off to the salt mines for the ONLY full day of mining for the next two weeks!!!!!!!!!WOOO HOOO!!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Just realized theres gonna be some boxes sitting in the office waiting when we get back from our trip! itll be like an early christmas. and Im sure the staff will love have oil and gas soaked boxes sitting in their office for a week and a half!
> 
> On to the second pot, and off to the salt mines for the ONLY full day of mining for the next two weeks!!!!!!!!!WOOO HOOO!!!!



Got to be careful about gas fumes! The PO gets very POed about that!


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go try to do something? One of them Poooolins is a good start. LOL

Ron must have ODed on football yesterday? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## aikiman2000

well fellas, its 4;17.......AM!
i better get to bed before my kids wake up, or the wife gets pissed! 

and tbone75.......i hope it warms up your you down there!

H-man in alaska


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will go try to do something? One of them Poooolins is a good start. LOL
> 
> Ron must have ODed on football yesterday? :hmm3grin2orange:



I suspect you're right.....that and/or lickin his wounds from the Patriot's 1 point loss.......late nite for the ol' smurf me thinks.......

Nite H man.......


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Got to be careful about gas fumes! The PO gets very POed about that!



Its just the apartment office. Not the PO, so I'm not too worried about it! Lol


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my,,,,,,,,,,
to many oysters...still have almost 5 gal to take care of 

lots of football and food yestday 

is it morning yet ??

saw guy showing up in an hour,,gotta get moving.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas!

Dan, your bad luck! As soon as i get done talking to you i pull a muscle, or pinch a nerve or something in my back! Lol its been killing me since. 
Iv been looking around at jobs, my girlfriends stepdad works at general mills (big factory here in town that makes cereal an stuff) he said there always looking for forklift drivers! I like forklifts  i will have to look alittle closer, the pay sounds good 17 an hour.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas!
> 
> Dan, your bad luck! As soon as i get done talking to you i pull a muscle, or pinch a nerve or something in my back! Lol its been killing me since.
> Iv been looking around at jobs, my girlfriends stepdad works at general mills (big factory here in town that makes cereal an stuff) he said there always looking for forklift drivers! I like forklifts  i will have to look alittle closer, the pay sounds good 17 an hour.



Bet you need to be 18 and have at least a GED?


----------



## aikiman2000

so is there a way i can make it not email me every time someone post on a thread?

if i get one more email i swear ill go out side and jump off the curb!

H-man in alaska


----------



## tbone75

One Pooolin done! One or 2 to go? Forgot about the other one I picked up. LOL But it can wait till ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

aikiman2000 said:


> so is there a way i can make it not email me every time someone post on a thread?
> 
> if i get one more email i swear ill go out side and jump off the curb!
> 
> H-man in alaska



Very top of this page click on settings.
on next page scroll down left side to general settings.
you can turn off email notification there but you wont know when anybody post in any thread you have subscribed to.


----------



## tbone75

aikiman2000 said:


> so is there a way i can make it not email me every time someone post on a thread?
> 
> if i get one more email i swear ill go out side and jump off the curb!
> 
> H-man in alaska



Got to the top and click settings then on the left scroll down to general settings.Should be able to see what to do there.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Very top of this page click on settings.
> on next page scroll down left side to general settings.
> you can turn off email notification there but you wont know when anybody post in any thread you have subscribed to.



You were faster! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Bet you need to be 18 and have at least a GED?



You can get it when your 17, but you have to get signed papers
from a school counselour. So ill just wait till im 18. 






tbone75 said:


> One Pooolin done! One or 2 to go? Forgot about the other one I picked up. LOL But it can wait till ? LOL



How many poolins do you have?????


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You can get it when your 17, but you have to get signed papers
> from a school counselour. So ill just wait till im 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many poolins do you have?????



Just got a blown wildthingy LOL A 260 that should run and a couple other parts.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Just got a blown wildthingy LOL A 260 that should run and a couple other parts.



I need to go out saw searching, im getting low. Ill have to move all my saws again soon.. gotta figure out where im gonna put them?  

Im going to fox up this poolin and make another hot rod!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I need to go out saw searching, im getting low. Ill have to move all my saws again soon.. gotta figure out where im gonna put them?
> 
> Im going to fox up this poolin and make another hot rod!



Moving again?

The check is on its way!


----------



## tbone75

Also have a 335 I need a top end for.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Moving again?
> 
> The check is on its way!




Im going to have to move my stuff out of the sawmill, dad and I may be going our seperate ways for awhile. 

Thanks man! Ill get everything boxed up


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im going to have to move my stuff out of the sawmill, dad and I may be going our seperate ways for awhile.
> 
> Thanks man! Ill get everything boxed up



Good luck. Hope it works out!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Good luck. Hope it works out!



Me to, it would be nice!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Working on opening up this 435t husky. not doing to much, just making it flow better!


----------



## Cantdog

Lunch Time!!!

Went through that free 51 this morning...alas.... not the P&C I has hoping for.. Oh well nice little saw, good comp, runs good...I think the reason he gave up on it was the near new Stihl chain was rocked on one side and they kept sawing wearing the bar badly on one side of the rails......I imagine it would cut circles....about 4 mins on the 105" oscillating edge sander brought that back. The chain took a couple trips around the grinder to get back even and sharp......a few loose bolts and one stripped out pressed tin deal the the top cover bolts to and we were ready for startup....a little tuning and checking with the tach....down back and put it into some tree length 16" maple..cut good....good chip.....ran good.....smooth AV... idled good..probably as good as when new. Not an exciting saw to use...good tool. but lacklustre in performance...not gutless...not bad or crappy....just lacklustre.... is the best way to describe it I guess. You get what you pay for...I have 2 hrs in it...runs great...that it for my investment. Good trading stock to someone who has a better saw that's broke...and so are they...LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Got 4 saws ready to fire up. That Crapsman broke the clutch spider in half? LOL Not sure how,but it didn't hurt anything else?
The 45 Husky is in sad shape,its cracked right where the bar studs are. I can't see getting another crank case for it. Not worth that! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Lunch Time!!!
> 
> Went through that free 51 this morning...alas.... not the P&C I has hoping for.. Oh well nice little saw, good comp, runs good...I think the reason he gave up on it was the near new Stihl chain was rocked on one side and they kept sawing wearing the bar badly on one side of the rails......I imagine it would cut circles....about 4 mins on the 105" oscillating edge sander brought that back. The chain took a couple trips around the grinder to get back even and sharp......a few loose bolts and one stripped out pressed tin deal the the top cover bolts to and we were ready for startup....a little tuning and checking with the tach....down back and put it into some tree length 16" maple..cut good....good chip.....ran good.....smooth AV... idled good..probably as good as when new. Not an exciting saw to use...good tool. but lacklustre in performance...not gutless...not bad or crappy....just lacklustre.... is the best way to describe it I guess. You get what you pay for...I have 2 hrs in it...runs great...that it for my investment. Good trading stock to someone who has a better saw that's broke...and so are they...LOL!!!!



Sounds like you made out just fine!


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady brought me some more chains! LOL I got 14-14"-50DL-3/8 LP chains for a 1.10 each. They need sharpened,used but never sharpened. Didn't need them very bad,but there non safety! LOL
No brand name on them? Just a N and B on the drives?
Think there .050 ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Mail lady brought me some more chains! LOL I got 14-14"-50DL-3/8 LP chains for a 1.10 each. They need sharpened,used but never sharpened. Didn't need them very bad,but there non safety! LOL
> No brand name on them? Just a N and B on the drives?
> Think there .050 ?



They might be .050. Hold them closer to the screen I'll see....

Hi John!!


Morning all!!

4200 miles to Wasilla AK


----------



## Stihl 041S

The box is here. The box is here. Thanks John. 

Wow. But what is the gear??? 

Or is that just a "screw with Rob" thingy?????

But it came in the mail..... I been watching for UPS. 

Did you resend it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> They might be .050. Hold them closer to the screen I'll see....
> 
> Hi John!!
> 
> 
> Morning all!!
> 
> 4200 miles to Wasilla AK



4908 miles to Wazilla from here, 3 days 21 hours driving time, been there a few times.


----------



## sefh3

Look what happens down there by John....... 

Secret revealed: Ohio woman unknowingly married father - CNN


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Mail lady brought me some more chains! LOL I got 14-14"-50DL-3/8 LP chains for a 1.10 each. They need sharpened,used but never sharpened. Didn't need them very bad,but there non safety! LOL
> No brand name on them? Just a N and B on the drives?
> Think there .050 ?



I got a deal on some .325 chain from a rental outlet. They were using Stihl chain at the time and sent each saw out with a new chain on it.When the saw came back in the chain on it was changed out and they would sell them off for $5. if they sharpened them or for $2.50 if they did not have to sharpen them. I bought 25 of the 20" non sharpened ones and every one of them were just like new, still have a few of them I have not used.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Look what happens down there by John.......
> 
> Secret revealed: Ohio woman unknowingly married father - CNN



Nothing new for Ohier, far as I have been told!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> 4908 miles to Wazilla from here, 3 days 21 hours driving time, been there a few times.



The one state my Lil kid hasn't been to. 

It's on my bucket list.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> The one state my Lil kid hasn't been to.
> 
> It's on my bucket list.



I have been able to travel Alaska extensivelly, still a good bit left to see but been to most of the cities and points in between, Denali is awesome, Mount McKinley is a beautiful sight on a clear day, Fairbanks to Prudhoe Bay is nice and wild. Definitely go if you can.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got a deal on some .325 chain from a rental outlet. They were using Stihl chain at the time and sent each saw out with a new chain on it.When the saw came back in the chain on it was changed out and they would sell them off for $5. if they sharpened them or for $2.50 if they did not have to sharpen them. I bought 25 of the 20" non sharpened ones and every one of them were just like new, still have a few of them I have not used.



Got a bunch from a rental outfit. Liability made them put a new chain each time. Got 15. And most were used very little. All Stihl. Ka Ching!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Got a bunch from a rental outfit. Liability made them put a new chain each time. Got 15. And most were used very little. All Stihl. Ka Ching!!!



I have never found a cheaper place to buy Stihl chain, they are no longer renting out saws so no more cheap chain for me.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Look what happens down there by John.......
> 
> Secret revealed: Ohio woman unknowingly married father - CNN



Thought that happened a little farther south? LOL 
Stihl gross!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Thought that happened a little farther south? LOL
> Stihl gross!!



This comes to mind .


----------



## dancan

Hey Ron , we had a Volvo 240 at the shop today , 407358 miles on the odometer .


----------



## jimdad07

The good luck continues here in upstate NY, wife calls this morning to tell me the dog got hit in the road. Fortunately she'll live but the poor dog broke all three bones in her lower back leg and the bone came through the skin. She almost bled to death but they think she'll make it. They put her in a leg cast and she'll be in it for three months, it might not heal right and at that point they'll take the leg. I love that damn dog, she has turned out to be the best one I have ever had. Now Dan and her will be able to have long conversations about the life of a gimp.


----------



## dancan

Sorry about the dog , I hope it turns out good , I had a friend with a 3 legged dog and you couldn't tell that one was missing by the way it got around .


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Sorry about the dog , I hope it turns out good , I had a friend with a 3 legged dog and you couldn't tell that one was missing by the way it got around .



I think she'll be ok, hope she learns from it. Ever since Wyatt started school she has been sneaking out there looking for him, wife just didn't catch her on time this morning.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I think she'll be ok, hope she learns from it. Ever since Wyatt started school she has been sneaking out there looking for him, wife just didn't catch her on time this morning.



Sure hope she is OK Jim!


----------



## tbone75

Got all 4 saws running and cutting good. Think that will be all for me today! LOL


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> I think she'll be ok, hope she learns from it. Ever since Wyatt started school she has been sneaking out there looking for him, wife just didn't catch her on time this morning.



I hope it's not too hard on the wife and kids .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sure hope she is OK Jim!



Ditto on that. Dam, a good dog is great.


----------



## jimdad07

My animal little girl saw the carnage and didn't take it very well, wife was calm about it and the boy was ok with it. I know it's just a dog but they become a bog part of the family real quick. I didn't know at first how this dog was was going to turn out, and I have no patience for animals going in the house but she broke perfectly after a little while.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Got all 4 saws running and cutting good. Think that will be all for me today! LOL



4 saws in a day , must be a record !


Whatcha do ?? Put gas in them ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 4 saws in a day , must be a record !
> 
> 
> Whatcha do ?? Put gas in them ?



Had them about all fixed yesterday. LOL Just had to tune them in today. LOL
Stihl a good day for a Slug! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Could just about use a nap? But then I would be up all night! LOL Then the OL would hear me if I try to work on something. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Here's the new gravely in the family of power equipment, this one is complete with gear reduction wheels. Got this one for $40.


----------



## dancan

Two Friday's ago I go to the cane store to pick out my new cane .
''What's the warranty ??'' I ask .
A fancy high strength aluminium one they give me . 
I ''officially'' started using the cane Wednesday , At 2:00 pm today I get a blowout just like on my crutches .
I go back and ask "Do you remember me ??'' LOL


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Two Friday's ago I go to the cane store to pick out my new cane .
> ''What's the warranty ??'' I ask .
> A fancy high strength aluminium one they give me .
> I ''officially'' started using the cane Wednesday , At 2:00 pm today I get a blowout just like on my crutches .
> I go back and ask "Do you remember me ??'' LOL



Maybe time for a diet?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I didn't think I had a problem ...........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Two Friday's ago I go to the cane store to pick out my new cane .
> ''What's the warranty ??'' I ask .
> A fancy high strength aluminium one they give me .
> I ''officially'' started using the cane Wednesday , At 2:00 pm today I get a blowout just like on my crutches .
> I go back and ask "Do you remember me ??'' LOL



I wonder just what you do to canes and crutches? Never heard of anyone wearing the tips out? :msp_rolleyes:
Then again,I don't want to know! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> I didn't think I had a problem ...........



I don't know..........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I didn't think I had a problem ...........



Think he just called you a Lard A$$ :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Think he just called you a Lard A$$ :hmm3grin2orange:



Or maybe a lunch box?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Dang rain Tues,Wed and Thurs ! I got to split wood!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Or maybe a lunch box?:hmm3grin2orange:



I have no room to talk! Look like a pot bellied pig standing up! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I wonder just what you do to canes and crutches? Never heard of anyone wearing the tips out? :msp_rolleyes:
> Then again,I don't want to know! :msp_ohmy:



She told me that they've never replaced a tip before in less than a couple of months time .
I may have over done it a bit today , if the McNumbness pills don't work I have 2 emergency McHappy pills for backup :smile2:


----------



## tbone75

Anyone need any 14" .050 -50 DL-LP chains? I can spare a few. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I have no room to talk! Look like a pot bellied pig standing up! :hmm3grin2orange:



It builds character, and there is nothing wrong with character!


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> She told me that they've never replaced a tip before in less than a couple of months time .
> I may have over done it a bit today , if the McNumbness pills don't work I have 2 emergency McHappy pills for backup :smile2:



Watch out for the Hamburgler...


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Here's the new gravely in the family of power equipment, this one is complete with gear reduction wheels. Got this one for $40.



I don't think you could find a couple of tires and rims for 40$ if you needed them , sounds like a good score .


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Here's the new gravely in the family of power equipment, this one is complete with gear reduction wheels. Got this one for $40.



Don't see many with the big wheels around here. 

Good find. 













How wide you want the wheels on the axel?


----------



## tbone75

Dan here is basket you can show your wife. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

evening ya bunch of slackers! last full day of work...DONE! well for two weeks anyway. Not sure what ill do not having something to do for two weeks...I mean Ill have plenty to do...just no work. Longest "vacation" ive ever had. never been away from school or work more than a week or so. its gonna be weird.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> evening ya bunch of slackers! last full day of work...DONE! well for two weeks anyway. Not sure what ill do not having something to do for two weeks...I mean Ill have plenty to do...just no work. Longest "vacation" ive ever had. never been away from school or work more than a week or so. its gonna be weird.



It won't get weird till after you say them little words! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> It won't get weird till after you say them little words! :hmm3grin2orange:



Hardy har har. She actually asked me last night if you guys were giving me a hard time about getting married. I said "no, matter of fact, theyre giving me some good advice" she didnt believe me for a second! lol


----------



## dancan

Mmmfff , Mmmfff , homemade apple Mmmmfff ,Mmmmfff pie :smile2:, I'll start dieting tomorrow .

John , it's a basket , she wants one and how did you get the watermelon I picked up on the way home ???????

Mark , sign yourself up for a 2 week communication course with the wife , the 2 weeks will just fly by ............ :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Mmmfff , Mmmfff , homemade apple Mmmmfff ,Mmmmfff pie :smile2:, I'll start dieting tomorrow .
> 
> John , it's a basket , she wants one and how did you get the watermelon I picked up on the way home ???????
> 
> Mark , sign yourself up for a 2 week communication course with the wife , the 2 weeks will just fly by ............ :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah...something like that. Things do tend to fly by when I'm asleep....so I guess your right!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Mmmfff , Mmmfff , homemade apple Mmmmfff ,Mmmmfff pie :smile2:, I'll start dieting tomorrow .
> 
> John , it's a basket , she wants one and how did you get the watermelon I picked up on the way home ???????
> 
> Mark , sign yourself up for a 2 week communication course with the wife , the 2 weeks will just fly by ............ :hmm3grin2orange:



That little thing! LOL Sent the 40 lb one to her Mom! LOL Melon that is! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Yeah...something like that. Things do tend to fly by when I'm asleep....so I guess your right!



Took Dan 2 weeks to learn "Yes Dear" :msp_confused:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Hell. My dads been teaching me to just say "yes dear" since I can remember!


----------



## jimdad07

Maybe about 30", I'll get you the vernier scale measurements on the wheels I have for it.










How wide you want the wheels on the axel?[/QUOTE]


----------



## tbone75

Got rid of 2 of them saws I just fixed! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just checked them chains,they are .043.Must be for Steels.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Took Dan 2 weeks to learn "Yes Dear" :msp_confused:
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Been practising that since May 20th , still aint got it quite right yet ........


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I learned the hard way not to tell a woman... "YOUR WRONG"


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I learned the hard way not to tell a woman... "YOUR WRONG"



Won't do it again...will you?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just checked them chains,they are .043.Must be for Steels.



Come again.


----------



## jimdad07

Smile and nod when dealing with women, it's amazing the kind of power that they have just by cutting a guy off for a week or two :msp_scared:.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Been practising that since May 20th , still aint got it quite right yet ........



Thought it was the " I want button" ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Come again.



14" chains I just got.I have 3- 14" Stihl bars that take .043 LP stuff?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Won't do it again...will you?



 
Only if i feel like digging my grave.







pioneerguy600 said:


> Come again.



I was thinking the same?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Rusty trucks, and big saws till the day I die!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Thought it was the " I want button" ?



I have to be careful and use that button sparingly as I gained mobility .
I have to be careful and use ''Yes Dear'' sparingly because that one might be followed by a glaring look and a ''I'm not your dear :msp_angry:'' .............
Still practising .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 14" chains I just got.I have 3- 14" Stihl bars that take .043 LP stuff?



You shure its .043??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You shure its .043??



Yep! I checked them. And the bars say .043 on them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep! I checked them. And the bars say .043 on them.



Not a gauge I have heard of for a long time, Pioneer had a .049 gauge many years ago.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not a gauge I have heard of for a long time, Pioneer had a .049 gauge many years ago.



These bars were on 170/180s.Not that old at all.Stihl is the only ones I have ever seen with .043?


----------



## tbone75

Got to tuck the OL in.Back in a bit. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> These bars were on 170/180s.Not that old at all.Stihl is the only ones I have ever seen with .043?



Special stuff for tiny saws...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 14" chains I just got.I have 3- 14" Stihl bars that take .043 LP stuff?



Yup. Run it on my little saws


----------



## Stihl 041S

Evening all. Crazy day!


----------



## jimdad07

On the subject of being afraid of your wife or other half, all you have to say is "Marriage is 50/50: You cook, I eat; I make a mess, you clean it up......."
Let me know how it works out for you guys. I still have a kink in my neck from the beating I got on that score.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Evening all. Crazy day!



What happened?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> On the subject of being afraid of your wife or other half, all you have to say is "Marriage is 50/50: You cook, I eat; I make a mess, you clean it up......."
> Let me know how it works out for you guys. I still have a kink in my neck from the beating I got on that score.



I think my girlfriend and i have it figure out if we settle down? I give her all my money, i cook and clean, and i do all the dirty work!  (in her dreams!)

On a better note, the name is bond.. james bond.


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I think my girlfriend and i have it figure out if we settle down? I give her all my money, i cook and clean, and i do all the dirty work!  (in her dreams!)
> 
> On a better note, the name is bond.. james bond.



I didn't know the baby GAP had suits....


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I think my girlfriend and i have it figure out if we settle down? I give her all my money, i cook and clean, and i do all the dirty work!  (in her dreams!)
> 
> On a better note, the name is bond.. james bond.



We were just talking about your pictures being on the wallpaper of some dirty old man doing unspeakable things, I bet that same dirty old man has now added this latest Rico Suave pic to his wallpaper. Kind of creepy. Very sophisticated Jacob.:msp_wink:


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> What happened?



Good crazy. Picked up a saw. I work with the guys cousin. Also a great guy. 

Dr appointment went well 200 miles. Working on a G job.


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> We were just talking about your pictures being on the wallpaper of some dirty old man doing unspeakable things, I bet that same dirty old man has now added this latest Rico Suave pic to his wallpaper. Kind of creepy. Very sophisticated Jacob.:msp_wink:



Get out the elmers....its time to add to the collage slug


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Good crazy. Picked up a saw. I work with the guys cousin. Also a great guy.
> 
> Dr appointment went well 200 miles. Working on a G job.



That is a good day. Glad you had a good day at the docs.


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Get out the elmers....its time to add to the collage slug



Still rolling about the baby GAP shot, poor Jacob. He's going to have to read back to see what all the hype is about.


----------



## Stihl 041S

John;
The 2nd picture is small enough to post!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Already learning to bite his lip!


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> Still rolling about the baby GAP shot, poor Jacob. He's going to have to read back to see what all the hype is about.



Poor jaycub? You can't honestly have sympathy for him?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

When was this? Lol


----------



## tbone75

I go away for a few mins. and look what you guys do to me! 
Proud of yas!


----------



## AU_K2500

We learned from the best. Just talked to Rob. Man he's got some cool stories to tell. He's got a better memory than me! I'll have to call john, ron and dan at some point....does ron even talk on the phone?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> We learned from the best. Just talked to Rob. Man he's got some cool stories to tell. He's got a better memory than me! I'll have to call john, ron and dan at some point....does ron even talk on the phone?



Who wants to know?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> We learned from the best. Just talked to Rob. Man he's got some cool stories to tell. He's got a better memory than me! I'll have to call john, ron and dan at some point....does ron even talk on the phone?



He doesnt own a phone! String and old metal cans for him!


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> He doesnt own a phone! String and old metal cans for him!



That sounds about right.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> We learned from the best. Just talked to Rob. Man he's got some cool stories to tell. He's got a better memory than me! I'll have to call john, ron and dan at some point....does ron even talk on the phone?



Don't know if he ever does? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Don't know if he ever does? LOL



Oh well. I'm sure he would just make fun of me for my poor culinary decisions!


----------



## tbone75

Think I will hit the sack. Been a long day! LOL

You guys have fun! Or?? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Think I will hit the sack. Been a long day! LOL
> 
> You guys have fun! Or?? LOL



Not much fun now....

But a GREAT evening. 

That chain will be great. 

Thanks John ! !!! You saved my evening.


----------



## Stihl 041S

The chainsaw I got was a sears craftsman made by Reed-Prentice. 
2"x2" B&S. 102cc. And great compression!!

1947. 65 years old. 

Dan will be the first one to read this.


----------



## little possum

Nope Dans slacking. Nocturnal miniscule marsupial is first!


----------



## dancan

Geezzz , I got beat by LP , I'll go crawl back under the covers .

Hey Rob , LP and the ZZZSlackerz !


----------



## Cantdog

No ZZZZLACKERZZZ here......had to complete a Jred swap this morning all ready...looks like my little well used 590 is heading to Minisoda and a very experienced 910E is heading East. Made an even swap with site member "bama"...good guy. Had to get that taken care of first....not that youse guys ain't important......buuuutt.....

Gonna be a busy one for me today.....got to engineer a sliding panel in the back of a doug fir entertainment center I'm building..very limited space and many, many wires. Then off to Ellsworth to buy some wider doug fir 5/4" to make the top out of and pick up a half dozen bales of straw for Hoss......back to the shop join and glue the top up. Then down to the boat yard to get the last 100 questions answered on this door/laminated jamb job so I can come up with a final number for the quote. This would be a goood job and a foot in the door as this yard is probably one of the most prestigious and well thought of wooden boat building yards in the country. This 70' er is already paid for... $4.4 mil and they haven't layed the keel yet.......two 47' ers just waiting for floor space to start. But I hold no illusions...competition will be stiff....I am certain one of the bidders is a shop that has an 8' X 12' CNC machine and has been making parts for the Hinckley yard on MDI for quite some time......I do stuff more hands on....(spelled the hard way...by hand!!) Though my rep is impeccable, (three of their upper level woodworkers were trained by and have worked for me in the past) ..the dollar will carry the day....one of those times when it's just as scary to get the bid as lose it!!! This sin't a huge job... 10 companion way radiused cherry panel doors and laminated jambs and 62 cabinet doors in the same style ranging from 12" X 16" to 36" X 48" sliders, all sanded to finish and one coat of sealer applied. But it would carry my two man shop through the dark days of this winter very nicely...as my dear ol' dad used to say, this could put me "'on the inside looking out".....which is way better than "on the outside looking in" in Jan and Feb!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Good luck Robin. I really enjoyed seeing some one to whom good enough isn't.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Good luck Robin. I really enjoyed seeing some one to whom good enough isn't.




Thanks Rob....It seems you have attain a certain level of clientele who are willing to go (and pay for) the extra mile....hopefully anyone that can pay $4,4 million up front is that kind of client.......as I said, I hold no illuisions.. nor count my chickens, nothing ventured...nothing gained......

I did just purchase a bunch of NOS Jonsered 910E parts for WAY to much money off ebay..........but when dealing NOS.. NLA.... if you want/need 'em ya gotts ta pay......


----------



## dancan

I'm getting a big new window and door in my customer waiting area today .

I wonder what kind of cut saw they're going to use to cut the block wall , Stihl or Who'sKee ??


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'm getting a big new window and door in my customer waiting area today .
> 
> I wonder what kind of cut saw they're going to use to cut the block wall , Stihl or Who'sKee ??



Well if'n ther're gonna get 'er done in one day...then it would have to be the Hooskvy.....it would take the Stihl guys a day of engineering and the two days of cutting/measuring/drinking YOUR coffee and arguing to get to the same end.......but ..granted....they might look better doing it but that's not a given either!!


----------



## dancan

Well they do have lots of fancy DeWalt Gear LOL


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys !!
Slept a little better last night!

Good luck with that job Robin! Sure hope you get it!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm getting a big new window and door in my customer waiting area today .
> 
> I wonder what kind of cut saw they're going to use to cut the block wall , Stihl or Who'sKee ??



Jack hammer! :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I'm getting a big new window and door in my customer waiting area today .
> 
> I wonder what kind of cut saw they're going to use to cut the block wall , Stihl or Who'sKee ??



customer waiting area.....you a doctor or something? you got an office? gimps serving gimps?

its gotta be a Stihl...


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> customer waiting area.....you a doctor or something? you got an office? gimps serving gimps?
> 
> its gotta be a Stihl...



Yep! Hes a tire Dr. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Yep! Hes a tire Dr. :hmm3grin2orange:



OOH, so DANCANTFIXBRAKES!!!


----------



## tbone75

The 268 ring may be here today? Sure would like to get that together!


----------



## jimdad07

Almost to page 4000, need to be on page 4000.


----------



## jimdad07

Come on 4000


----------



## jimdad07

Chainsaws rule....


----------



## tbone75

Get to yacking!


----------



## jimdad07

I really need to get my 268and 266xps going this winter, I really want to try those two out.


----------



## tbone75

My brain is stihl asleep!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> The 268 ring may be here today? Sure would like to get that together!



hey john....you said you had a bad 45...thats funny...so guy gave a box with half the parts fr a 45 to me on trade. i put some money into it. not ive got a 45 thats all there and runs....ya want it?


----------



## jimdad07

I am waiting for a customer to show up so I canfix an ice machine. Nasty things, I don't get ice if I get fountain soda, you would be amazed at what lurks in those machines. I have to work with a hunting knife in my hand to make sure a slime monster doesn't get me. You can clean one of those up and have it all slimed up in the matter of a few months.


----------



## jimdad07

Getting there.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I really need to get my 268and 266xps going this winter, I really want to try those two out.



If that ring shows today? I will find out what a wild port job is like? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Two more to go.


----------



## jimdad07

Page 4000 MOFO, I think I'm there. Happy page 4000 guys, now I have to go in and see the customer that just showed up.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I am waiting for a customer to show up so I canfix an ice machine. Nasty things, I don't get ice if I get fountain soda, you would be amazed at what lurks in those machines. I have to work with a hunting knife in my hand to make sure a slime monster doesn't get me. You can clean one of those up and have it all slimed up in the matter of a few months.



Now why did you have to tell me that! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

Page 4K , whodathunk ?

make sure the ring dont catch on anything !!

I wonder if it will idle at all ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Page 4K , whodathunk ?
> 
> make sure the ring dont catch on anything !!
> 
> I wonder if it will idle at all ?



Got everything smoothed up in there. I sure hope it idles! LOL I have some big rounds to try it on!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Got everything smoothed up in there. I sure hope it idles! LOL I have some big rounds to try it on!



Wish you could post videos! I would love to see it in action!


----------



## jropo

CONGRADS on page 4000!!!!!!
:wave::bday:


----------



## BigMoneyGrip

I'm just wanting to get in on 4000.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Page 4K , whodathunk ?
> 
> make sure the ring dont catch on anything !!
> 
> I wonder if it will idle at all ?



Just polished up the exhaust a little more. LOL Looks like I may need to match up the new intake block.
Don't look like the ring will be here today? Doesn't say out for delivery? Its stihl in Columbus, I thought it would make 60 miles yesterday? LOL
I will know around noon?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Wish you could post videos! I would love to see it in action!



I hope to get high speed out here soon? Guess this is what I get for living in the sticks. LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Jack hammer! :msp_w00t:




4000 what ??? LOL
The cutsaw was ......................................................Stihl 
Followed up with a Bosch electric jackhammer .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> 4000 what ??? LOL
> The cutsaw was ......................................................Stihl
> Followed up with a Bosch electric jackhammer .



HA!! I was right? what do I get?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Now why did you have to tell me that! :msp_scared:



It's for your own good. Working on a different one right now that has so much calcium in it that it is starting to grow bones. I'll take the calcium over the algea and slime.


----------



## dancan

Wooops !! Those blocks weren't supposed to fall !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Well fellas. The day has finally come. Head out the door at 2. Packing up the car as we speak.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. 











That's all I got till coffee.....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well fellas. The day has finally come. Head out the door at 2. Packing up the car as we speak.



Good luck!


----------



## Stihl 041S

60,000 replies


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Wooops !! Those blocks weren't supposed to fall !!



Was it Wooops !! Or OH CHIT !!!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Almost to page 4000, need to be on page 4000.



2000 for me. I needed to boost my threads per page so I can keep up with you guys.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> 60,000 replies



That is a lot of BS !!


----------



## sefh3

I still am waiting for a set of points and condensor for a Kohler KT17. It's for the motor off my splitter. NO spark. Dang it!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Got to go ! Another saw picker upper is here! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Dan. How's the supervising going?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That is a lot of BS !!



We're going green......we'll spread it on the field after harvest.......


So keep producing.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> We're going green......we'll spread it on the field after harvest.......
> 
> 
> So keep producing.



We were supposed to keep it? Crap, I've been throwing it at people as they walk by my cage...errr...I mean cubicle.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I'm getting a big new window and door in my customer waiting area today .
> 
> I wonder what kind of cut saw they're going to use to cut the block wall , Stihl or Who'sKee ??



Those husky concrete chain saws are nice. But they are low on the list till retirement and I go to work!!!


----------



## dancan

Well a bunch of 2x6's and a new window will replace the old structural load bearing window they took out since the opening is a whole lot bigger for the new window .
I really don't think they were expecting the extra blocks to fall LOL . 
The Stihl cutsaw was at it again when I left so they could gain 4'' to fit a wider door , I'll have to call the shop or wait till tomorrow am to find out how that went LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Those husky concrete chain saws are nice. But they are low on the list till retirement and I go to work!!!



Got a Partner 750 and Makita 6401 ! LOL Had a Partner 700,but traded it off couple weeks ago. The other 2 need something? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Got a Partner 750 and Makita 6401 ! LOL Had a Partner 700,but traded it off couple weeks ago. The other 2 need something? LOL



This was a concrete chainsaw.


----------



## tbone75

Hey !!! Papa Smurf !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well a bunch of 2x6's and a new window will replace the old structural load bearing window they took out since the opening is a whole lot bigger for the new window .
> I really don't think they were expecting the extra blocks to fall LOL .
> The Stihl cutsaw was at it again when I left so they could gain 4'' to fit a wider door , I'll have to call the shop or wait till tomorrow am to find out how that went LOL



Kinda brave aint ya?


----------



## tbone75

Had the MM064 out playing today! Quartered some more chunks.And the 365,its fun too! Not as much as the MM064,but fun! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Kinda brave aint ya?



Nah , I know the German engineering will cut the blocks .


----------



## tbone75

The new ring stihl has a .013 gap,but put it in anyway. Needs a new rope put in to,but the back said go sit down! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Wear out another cane rubber today Dan?


----------



## dancan

Not today LOL
Tomorrow is the first ''Official'' day that I can put 100% of the weight on my foot :msp_smile:
I'll keep the cane for a bit so that it keeps me from doing any rock wall climbing or trampoline jumping LOL


----------



## jimdad07

My dog came home today, she's sleeping in a kennel for the next two to three weeks and the we can let her out after some more x-rays. She'll be in her cast for a long time, poor dog. I would have almost it been my MIL playing in traffic.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Had the MM064 out playing today! Quartered some more chunks.And the 365,its fun too! Not as much as the MM064,but fun! LOL



How did the back feel??

Love that Poulan bow saw!! They had beautiful castings.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> How did the back feel??
> 
> Love that Poulan bow saw!! They had beautiful castings.



Not worth a chit now! LOL Started with the MM064 the went to the 365! LOL Stihl got a few to chop up. But its raining now :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jim 

Thanks for the heads up on the ice machines. 

Got to the car with one, remembered and creeped me out. 

Thanks....


----------



## tbone75

Got the new rope on the 268,now just hope it starts tomorrow? LOL
Just noticed I need something else for it!!!!!! Bar plates/chain guides!! Least I can try this way.


----------



## tbone75

Need to swap the chain break from one cover to another? Never been into one like this?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> need to swap the chain break from one cover to another? Never been into one like this?




y...????


----------



## Cantdog

DC ....did you get your window and door all in today????


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> y...????



Because if he tears sumthin' else apart on the saw he'll have it apart waiting for parts so he don't have to pull on the rope


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> y...????



The cover with the break is broke,so I got another one without the brake parts.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> because if he tears sumthin' else apart on the saw he'll have it apart waiting for parts so he don't have to pull on the rope :d




lol......!!


----------



## dancan

I don't know , physio this afternoon , I didn't get any calls so the door and window or plywood must be installed , I'll know tomorrow am LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Because if he tears sumthin' else apart on the saw he'll have it apart waiting for parts so he don't have to pull on the rope



Won't stop it from running ! Smart arse!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> lol......!!



U 2 :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I don't know , physio this afternoon , I didn't get any calls so the door and window or plywood must be installed , I'll know tomorrow am LOL



Just wonderng...you know...BTW how much of YOUR coffee did they drink???


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> u 2 :msp_sneaky:



lol...II...


----------



## dancan

We have all the confidence in you ability to fix saws , just not to much on ........


----------



## tbone75

Where is Pappy Smurf? He may as well pick on me too!


----------



## dancan

No coffee machine yet but I'll buy them one if the door and window is in :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> We have all the confidence in you ability to fix saws , just not to much on ........



:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No coffee machine yet but I'll buy them one if the door and window is in :msp_biggrin:



Mt-Dew machine? :msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused:



Pull the cord on them high compression saws


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Pull the cord on them high compression saws



:msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Mt-Dew machine? :msp_smile:



Yup , got that , winter time , use the snow instead of ice ........
Hmmm , maybe some won't understand that so I better not say that .


----------



## tbone75

I can start the MM064,my 066,Husky 480 and the 064 !:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , got that , winter time , use the snow instead of ice ........
> Hmmm , maybe some won't understand that so I better not say that .



Already did Doofus


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Already did Doofus



Excellent english John...we've already established on this thread, earlier, that doofus if singular and the plural is doofi...so you were only addressing one member....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Excellent english John...we've already established on this thread, earlier, that doofus if singular and the plural is doofi...so you were only addressing one member....



First time anyone (ever) said anything good about my English!! My Daughter the English teacher give me all kinds of hell about it!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Excellent english John...we've already established on this thread, earlier, that doofus if singular and the plural is doofi...so you were only addressing one member....



I'm new here...

Who is this doofus and when did John do him?








Eeeeuuuuuuu... Unclean unclean


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> First time anyone (ever) said anything good about my English!! My Daughter the English teacher give me all kinds of hell about it!



Ask her about the difference between doofus and doofi...octopus...octopi.....etc...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm new here...
> 
> Who is this doofus and when did John do him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeeuuuuuuu... Unclean unclean



Dan is the Doofus ! He always tells on his self!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Ask her about the difference between doofus and doofi...octopus...octopi.....etc...



Dangerous dangeroi

Sorry. Nouns only. 

Us I 

Nope that's out.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm new here...
> 
> Who is this doofus and when did John do him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeeuuuuuuu... Unclean unclean



#3 smart arse for the nite! Next?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> #3 smart arse for the nite! Next?



Ya got a choice;

Smart a$$ or dumb a$$.....


----------



## tbone75

Better to be a smart a$$ than a dumb a$$ :hmm3grin2orange:

Brain farts.............we won't go there! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Better to be a smart a$$ than a dumb a$$ :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Brain farts.............we won't go there! :msp_w00t:



Hi John!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm new here...
> 
> Who is this doofus and when did John do him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeeuuuuuuu... Unclean unclean




I'm a band wagon kind of a guy, and that is pretty funny...


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Ask her about the difference between doofus and doofi...octopus...octopi.....etc...



A dorkus is a whale peepee


----------



## jimdad07

I said "peepee" Gosh darn G rated forum.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan,...did you see the MS880..??..:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jim 

What diameter on that axel?

If you don't have to lift it....


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I said "peepee" Gosh darn G rated forum.



Your such a weenie :msp_w00t:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan,...did you see the MS880..??..:msp_w00t:



Another saw on my bucket list, I have only ever heard of one around here. A guy who carves bears has one to cut big logs into quarters and halves. What a machine.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jim
> 
> What diameter on that axel?
> 
> If you don't have to lift it....



Let me measure it when Mary gets home from work, I haven't been able to get out to the shop tonight to check the wheels with the dog and all. She should get home pretty quick I would think.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Let me measure it when Mary gets home from work, I haven't been able to get out to the shop tonight to check the wheels with the dog and all. She should get home pretty quick I would think.



Slacker! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Another saw on my bucket list, I have only ever heard of one around here. A guy who carves bears has one to cut big logs into quarters and halves. What a machine.



One mother of a saw in race form!!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Slacker! :msp_w00t:



I am too, I have another Gravely out there just waiting on some fresh gas and a try at firing it up.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> One mother of a saw in race form!!



I could only imagine. If I ever get the chance to get one that has been blown up, it is all mine. I love big saws that have been blown up and people who don't want to mess with them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I could only imagine. If I ever get the chance to get one that has been blown up, it is all mine. I love big saws that have been blown up and people who don't want to mess with them.



I could save you all that trouble.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Another saw on my bucket list, I have only ever heard of one around here. A guy who carves bears has one to cut big logs into quarters and halves. What a machine.



Its only an084, but should I bring it next time I visit NY?


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Its only an084, but should I bring it next time I visit NY?



Yes you should...even the chance to run one would be fun.

The wheels on that are 3" measuring from the backside of the rim to the outside where the rim mounts on the shaft and the shaft hole is 0.757" measured with a calibrated Tesa scale.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could save you all that trouble.



Sometimes I'm a little slow, watcha thinking?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Sometimes I'm a little slow, watcha thinking?



Stihl Chain Saw MS880 Custom High Perform + 30 inch Bar - Nova Scotia Other Tools For Sale - Kijiji Nova Scotia Canada.


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but slackers tonight! May as well go to bed! At least the body says I need to! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihl Chain Saw MS880 Custom High Perform + 30 inch Bar - Nova Scotia Other Tools For Sale - Kijiji Nova Scotia Canada.



Think I would go for that!! 700.00 has to be a great price?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think I would go for that!! 700.00 has to be a great price?



That is the best price on one of them that I have seen yet!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihl Chain Saw MS880 Custom High Perform + 30 inch Bar - Nova Scotia Other Tools For Sale - Kijiji Nova Scotia Canada.




Wow, that is one heck of a deal. I would almost be willing to sell off the 9010 for that.


----------



## tbone75

You get first shot at it Jim! Then me if you don't get it! I will buy that! If Jerry can send it down here?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Wow, that is one heck of a deal. I would almost be willing to sell off the 9010 for that.



One heck of a saw!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Wow, that is one heck of a deal. I would almost be willing to sell off the 9010 for that.



If you don't buy it I will!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You get first shot at it Jim! Then me if you don't get it! I will buy that! If Jerry can send it down here?



Tic Toc......Tic Toc...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> One heck of a saw!



Could you ship it to Jim or me? I have the money right now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time is running out Jim! LOL Yes or no?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Could you ship it to Jim or me? I have the money right now! LOL



No problem.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No problem.



Around 100.00 to ship I would guess?


----------



## tbone75

Where did Jim go? He better hurry up or its mine! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Around 100.00 to ship I would guess?



For a heavy saw like that, yes.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No problem.



You ever port one of them Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Where did Jim go? He better hurry up or its mine! LOL



Making up a for sale sign for a 9010 Dolmar....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You ever port one of them Jerry?



Did one for a friend in Ontario.


----------



## tbone75

Hey Jim make up your mind! LOL I want that baby!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did one for a friend in Ontario.



How did it do?


----------



## tbone75

May take a while to sell the 9010? Then it may be gone!
Maybe I better just buy it before it gets away?


----------



## tbone75

Better tell me how to send the money! It wont last long I didn;t think?


----------



## tbone75

Jim you have 5 mins ! Then I am taking it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Better tell me how to send the money! It wont last long I didn;t think?



I have been waiting for a reply from the seller for 2 hours now...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

John you had better buy that saw, it would probably take me awhile to sell my 9010, not a huge market for those saws and I would hate to see one of us miss out on it. Buy that baby and don't think twice. I was checking out the classifieds for that last few minutes, sorry I took so long to post up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How did it do?



I put it on a pipe, its ridiculous fast. The bar is 20" with a race prepped .404 chisel chain. In 30" poplar its zippy do da....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Those deals never come at the right time for me I swear. We just dropped a grand on our dog today, account is once more wiped out for a good amount of time.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been waiting for a reply from the seller for 2 hours now...LOL



If you hear back and you don't want it I will take it!
Right now I got to lay down!
So if you can get it for me just tell me where to send the money! Thanks Jim! and Jerry!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I put it on a pipe, its ridiculous fast. The bar is 20" with a race prepped .404 chisel chain. In 30" poplar its zippy do da....LOL



I bet it would be just fine stock for me! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hate to do it at a time like this, but it is time for me to head for bed. I'll catch you guys later.


----------



## AU_K2500

Well. Made it to demopolis all. Stopping for gas. Still got 3 hours till home....


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hate to do it at a time like this, but it is time for me to head for bed. I'll catch you guys later.



Nite Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If you hear back and you don't want it I will take it!
> Right now I got to lay down!
> So if you can get it for me just tell me where to send the money! Thanks Jim! and Jerry!



I will let you know if the seller gets back to me on it.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hate to do it at a time like this, but it is time for me to head for bed. I'll catch you guys later.



Me too! Nite JIm


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Well. Made it to demopolis all. Stopping for gas. Still got 3 hours till home....



Thanks for checking in,...drive safe!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Working and talking cars and dragracing most the night. 

Took a big to catch up.


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZlackerZZZZZZZZssssss


----------



## dancan

Where ?? I was busy , it bein' 100% day and all .



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> ZZZZZlackerZZZZZZZZssssss



Yawn......you ready to take over Robin?

How did the showing go?

Get a cup of Jo first. You're mumbling again.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Where ?? I was busy , it bein' 100% day and all .
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_thumbsup:



Walk softly and keep a big stick within reach.....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Yawn......you ready to take over Robin?
> 
> How did the showing go?
> 
> Get a cup of Jo first. You're mumbling again.



Yes it would seem I'm up....(unwillingly)......dog dewatering...was dreaming the OL was licking my nose...... good thing I woke up before that got out of hand........damn dog.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Where ?? I was busy , it bein' 100% day and all .
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_thumbsup:



Morning Dan 

Started talking cars and racing with a buddy.


----------



## dancan

Morning Rob .
Yes Robin , the stick is coming with me for a while yet .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Spikes GTG III thread post #77 

Spike60 has Husky P&C sets on sale


----------



## dancan

Thanks for the head's up but I think it would make for some real bad smelling car air fresheners to hang off the rear view mirror .






:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys. Nice morning here, cool but not cold. Had to carry the dog out to the crapping grounds this morning, poor dog could hardly get herself up.


----------



## dancan

Houston , We have a problem .

Global bacon shortage 'unavoidable' - Business - CBC News


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Houston , We have a problem .
> 
> Global bacon shortage 'unavoidable' - Business - CBC News





I remain.........................unaffected...............Ron, on the other hand may have to resort to hoarding and defending the remaining supply or perhaps experimenting with..........Oyster bacon...or maybe lobster bacon.....clam bacon????


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Houston , We have a problem .
> 
> Global bacon shortage 'unavoidable' - Business - CBC News



Uh-Oh:msp_ohmy:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Houston , We have a problem .
> 
> Global bacon shortage 'unavoidable' - Business - CBC News



NO !!!! NO !!!! 
SAY IT AINT SO !!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Houston , We have a problem .
> 
> Global bacon shortage 'unavoidable' - Business - CBC News



No bacon for potato salad? 

This does not bode well.


----------



## tbone75

Should have saved some groundhogs for bacon! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

" the brake is broke "  i liked that..

13 tho ring gap,,about ten tho to much,but what ya gonna do ?

house rebuilding kicking my butt,,Jerry has still not shown up 

found Lowe's has a return rack they sell off cheap.
got twenty pressure treated 2x4x16 for $50 !
seventeen pressure treated 12ft long springboards for $75

last week a 10x12 PT deck used one year,all taken apart,had been screwed together,wood like new.$75
looking at a 12x13 deck to take apart for $100 the guy wants.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> " the brake is broke "  i liked that..
> 
> 13 tho ring gap,,about ten tho to much,but what ya gonna do ?
> 
> house rebuilding kicking my butt,,Jerry has still not shown up
> 
> found Lowe's has a return rack they sell off cheap.
> got twenty pressure treated 2x4x16 for $50 !
> seventeen pressure treated 12ft long springboards for $75
> 
> last week a 10x12 PT deck used one year,all taken apart,had been screwed together,wood like new.$75
> looking at a 12x13 deck to take apart for $100 the guy wants.



Least you got some deals on wood!


----------



## tbone75

Ron this rain may head your way? We got about an inch last night!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> NO !!!! NO !!!!
> SAY IT AINT SO !!!!



I know Ron I know. 

One of the seven signs of the apocalypse!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I know Ron I know.
> 
> One of the seven signs of the apocalypse!!!



Rob? Stihl awake? Strange! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rob? Stihl awake? Strange! LOL



Some times when you work night shift you are awake during the day. 

Just googled"bacon lobster oyster" and a place in Cardiff by the Sea has serious Mexican food. 

My ex grandmother in law was an amazing cook. From Mexico. 

But lobster bacon sausage. 

Bacon lobster oyster enchiladas!!!

Mix half olive oil half tomato paste and warm it. Wipe both sides of corn tortillas when you make enchiladas. Keeps them from getting chewy on top and soggy on the bottom. 

I hate soggy bottoms.....

Yup John, wide awake and incoherent.........


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Some times when you work night shift you are awake during the day.
> 
> Just googled"bacon lobster oyster" and a place in Cardiff by the Sea has serious Mexican food.
> 
> My ex grandmother in law was an amazing cook. From Mexico.
> 
> But lobster bacon sausage.
> 
> Bacon lobster oyster enchiladas!!!
> 
> Mix half olive oil half tomato paste and warm it. Wipe both sides of corn tortillas when you make enchiladas. Keeps them from getting chewy on top and soggy on the bottom.
> 
> I hate soggy bottoms.....
> 
> Yup John, wide awake and incoherent.........



I like enchiladas! Mexican joint about 45 mins. from me has good ones!


----------



## tbone75

I know about night shift! Worked swing for 24 years! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I know about night shift! Worked swing for 24 years! LOL



Swing was tough for me. I get off at 4. I like third better. A higher class of wackos. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Work ??

Job ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Work ??
> 
> Job ??



Guess you don't remember that? LOL

I am stihl trying to forget !! LOL

This hobby seems to turning into a job? Word is getting out I fix chit! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Swing was tough for me. I get off at 4. I like third better. A higher class of wackos. LOL



I never got use to swing! I miss the guys I worked with,but nothing else! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Work ??
> 
> Job ??



Every time you say that I think of the Doby Gillis Show. 

Maynard G. Crebbs. Every time he said the word "work"

"work" "WORK!!!"


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Every time you say that I think of the Doby Gillis Show.
> 
> Maynard G. Crebbs. Every time he said the word "work"
> 
> "work" "WORK!!!"



Heard people say they don't know how they got anything done when they were working. Now I know what the mean!! LOL I don't have time for a job !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Guess you don't remember that? LOL
> 
> I am stihl trying to forget !! LOL
> 
> This hobby seems to turning into a job? Word is getting out I fix chit! LOL



I'm putting the word out i aint fixin chit..
donr have enuf time for my own !!


----------



## tbone75

Could be a real Slug day! Back is very unhappy with me! LOL I love playing with the bigger saws,but it don't! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihl Chain Saw MS880 Custom High Perform + 30 inch Bar - Nova Scotia Other Tools For Sale - Kijiji Nova Scotia Canada.



I sure like this saw! Bet its gone!!


----------



## tbone75

Well Dan......................You got a new door and window? Or just a missing wall? :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Well Dan......................You got a new door and window? Or just a missing wall? :msp_scared:



I got a new door , new window and no key when I showed up :msp_angry: .
Luckily , I didn't have to wait too long before they showed up to let me in .


----------



## dancan

Ron , what do you bread your oysters with ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , what do you bread your oysters with ?




First a milk and egg wash or egg and beer wash.
or if enuf of the oyster liquer wash in that.

Real fine bread crumbs,mixed with some flour and some panko.
seasoning is to taste,i use some cajun stuff for mine.
some rice flour will really make them look well done,enuf for John to eat  , it browns easily.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> First a milk and egg wash or egg and beer wash.
> or if enuf of the oyster liquer wash in that.
> 
> Real fine bread crumbs,mixed with some flour and some panko.
> seasoning is to taste,i use some cajun stuff for mine.
> some rice flour will really make them look well done,enuf for John to eat  , it browns easily.



Sounds good to me! COOKED !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Can't get off my arse to do much,so went looking on flea bay! LOL Bought me another saw! Crapsman 3.3 with 20" B&C ! Sold my other 3,so wanted another one. This one runs but won't idle? Can't be much?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl need a top end for my Poulan 335.Didn't think that would had to find?


----------



## AU_K2500

Somebody shoot me please! As if the OL stressing out wasn't enough now I've got my mom yelling at me too....no saw work for a while, maybe I'll have some boxes waiting when I get back to Texas!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Somebody shoot me please! As if the OL stressing out wasn't enough now I've got my mom yelling at me too....no saw work for a while, maybe I'll have some boxes waiting when I get back to Texas!



You just wait till the day before!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

*268 Update !!*

It starts it idles and it RUNS!! Can't get out yet,raining like a cow pissing on a flat rock! 
Hit the trigger and it wants to jump out of your hands!! 

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Well I got the splitter running last night. Last year one of the wires was too close the manifold and melted. I made a quick repair and from sitting over the summer the connection wasn't good. Replaced the wire and it fired up. Now need to find time to cut some wood.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Well I got the splitter running last night. Last year one of the wires was too close the manifold and melted. I made a quick repair and from sitting over the summer the connection wasn't good. Replaced the wire and it fired up. Now need to find time to cut some wood.



Got about half of mine split and stacked! May get to the other half this weekend if the rain lets up? Got help coming for the weekend!


----------



## tbone75

Got a 24" new B&C on the 268,wanted a 20" but can't find it? I know I had one?? Looks like I may get to try it out soon?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> First a milk and egg wash or egg and beer wash.
> or if enuf of the oyster liquer wash in that.
> 
> Real fine bread crumbs,mixed with some flour and some panko.
> seasoning is to taste,i use some cajun stuff for mine.
> some rice flour will really make them look well done,enuf for John to eat  , it browns easily.



I like using the liquer. Never heard that before but it sure makes sense. 

I have yet to deep fry anything. 

My buddy dries, flours, washes, breads, and then sets them sit for a couple of minutes so the gluton can develope. Holds on better he says. 

Before you give me crap about cooking....it's chemistry!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> It starts it idles and it RUNS!! Can't get out yet,raining like a cow pissing on a flat rock!
> Hit the trigger and it wants to jump out of your hands!!
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Like young Victor;

It's ALIVE!!!! It's ALIVE!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Mark;

A couple of teams of White Horse all around would go a LONG way.....

Good luck!


----------



## sefh3

Does anyone of you have an air filter housing or complete setup for a Kohler KT17? Mine doesn't have anything but I need something quick. I know John Deere used this motor in some of their tractors.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Does anyone of you have an air filter housing or complete setup for a Kohler KT17? Mine doesn't have anything but I need something quick. I know John Deere used this motor in some of their tractors.



Sorry,got rid of all my mower parts.Not likely I had one?


----------



## tbone75

The 268 didn't know that 24" bar was there !!!!! :hmm3grin2orange: Made half dozen cuts with it! Didn't want to run it very long,just a little at a time. Ron is going to be very sorry he let go of that jug!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Finally getting to sit down for a minute! Not much to catch up on here....you guys are slacking. In other news, it turns out my uncle got dad a poulan....oh well


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Finally getting to sit down for a minute! Not much to catch up on here....you guys are slacking. In other news, it turns out my uncle got dad a poulan....oh well



Depends? Is it a Pooolin or a Poulan? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but SLACKERS in here today! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## AU_K2500

Haven't looked at it yet.

Depending on wether or not ron was serious about that box. I may or may not have 80 pounds of parts to help my dad fix his new poulan thats gonna break...


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Haven't looked at it yet.
> 
> Depending on wether or not ron was serious about that box. I may or may not have 80 pounds of parts to help my dad fix his new poulan thats gonna break...



He is! Been there!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Good afternoon gentlemen. Nice job on the 268 John, giving me push to do mine for sure.


----------



## dancan

Come onnnnnn Mr.Jameson .
First day at 100% means the real physio starts , now I feel like I was 2 months ago :msp_ohmy:
McHolsten maibock to wash down the McJameson followed by the McNumbness pill ..........And if that don't work I Stihl have them 2 emergency McHappiness pills as backup !
Speaking of Stihl's , I seem to have acquired one for Jerry LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen. Nice job on the 268 John, giving me push to do mine for sure.



Go back and look at the pix of this jug! Then do yours like it!! Finger ports work !!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Come onnnnnn Mr.Jameson .
> First day at 100% means the real physio starts , now I feel like I was 2 months ago :msp_ohmy:
> McHolsten maibock to wash down the McJameson followed by the McNumbness pill ..........And if that don't work I Stihl have them 2 emergency McHappiness pills as backup !
> Speaking of Stihl's , I seem to have acquired one for Jerry LOL



It will get better!! Another month you won't remember much of it! maybe? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I just did some goooogle research , I could use ice on the ankle , not just in my drink .............Who'da thought of that ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> It will get better!! Another month you won't remember much of it! maybe? :hmm3grin2orange:



Another month??

He won't remember much in an hour!!!

Hi John !!!

Hi Dan !!!

Hi Jim !!!


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> I just did some goooogle research , I could use ice on the ankle , not just in my drink .............Who'da thought of that ??



Next time I work on one I'll take a picture for you guys to see what I am talking about. You'll never get it again unless you made it yourself.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Another month??
> 
> He won't remember much in an hour!!!
> 
> Hi John !!!
> 
> Hi Dan !!!
> 
> Hi Jim !!!



Howdy Rob, how are you today?


----------



## dancan

I made the medicinal ice myself LOL , I'll use the medical ice on my ankle from here on in LOL

Mornin'/evenin' Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hi all. Back is doing good. 

Just good enough so I'll do something stupid. If all goes as usual.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hi all. Back is doing good.
> 
> Just good enough so I'll do something stupid. If all goes as usual.



Don"t do it!!


----------



## dancan

I just talked to a buddy of mine that went to Louden for Nascar this weekend past . He's a DJ and brought a bit of his gear to party with at night .
He had over 800 people the first night and over 1200 the second night , he did boobies for requests both nights .................Maaaaannnn , he's got lots o pics LOL .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Don"t do it!!



If you're gonna be stupid you gotta be tough!

"Rat in a coffee can syndrom"


----------



## dancan

Pair of boobies 





Family site . 
Y'all know what I meant right ?


----------



## dancan

I don't see my pic and can't edit ????????????








A pair of boob ees


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Pair of boobies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family site .
> Y'all know what I meant right ?



He said boobies........


----------



## jimdad07

I freakin love boob eees!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I freakin love boob eees!



What not to love??


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> What not to love??



Some guys don't like birds....


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Some guys don't like birds....



Bird brain! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Wow , I'm glad I kept the crutches , Boo Bee pictures aint helpin' a thing , I might be lookin' for some McHappy pills soon .
Call me John .


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Wow , I'm glad I kept the crutches , Boo Bee pictures aint helpin' a thing , I might be lookin' for some McHappy pills soon .
> Call me John .



Uh-Oh


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Uh-Oh



Not sure how to take that? It is Dan you know! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Not sure how to take that? It is Dan you know! :hmm3grin2orange:



All them blue McHappy pills are probably helping the wrong problem.


----------



## tbone75

Anyone have any Pooolin 3300 parts? Just in case I need some! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Haven't looked at it yet.
> 
> Depending on wether or not ron was serious about that box. I may or may not have 80 pounds of parts to help my dad fix his new poulan thats gonna break...



Like John said,,i am seriouse..
he been there !!..

on the other side,,,so much has been going on with fixing a house rotting down over me,,and Jerry being late showing up to help,,saw stuff has been set back a bit 
find out the model poolin.may have one or parts to help you out .


----------



## dancan

If this don't smooth out in the next little bit it'll be better living though chemistry 
Then it'll be back to Mmmmmm Boo Bee pics and John can look at the Pooland pics .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I sure like this saw! Bet its gone!!



Seller never got back to me, may just have been a Troll.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The 268 didn't know that 24" bar was there !!!!! :hmm3grin2orange: Made half dozen cuts with it! Didn't want to run it very long,just a little at a time. Ron is going to be very sorry he let go of that jug!! :hmm3grin2orange:



I wont be sorry i let go of it..
it went to YOU !!

hows it compare to other saws ?? like cheap creamsickles ?? 
of course it IS a small cc saw !!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Not sure how to take that? It is Dan you know! :hmm3grin2orange:



Just when I'm at a low point John comes around and kicks me in the shins when I'm down .........................Thanks John for cheering me up :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen. Nice job on the 268 John, giving me push to do mine for sure.



But JIm,,,,,did you see the pix of the jug that went on that saw ?? LOL !!!! 
i NEVER seen one ported so WILD !!
guy i got it from told me it was for racing,,not firewood cutting


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I just talked to a buddy of mine that went to Louden for Nascar this weekend past . He's a DJ and brought a bit of his gear to party with at night .
> He had over 800 people the first night and over 1200 the second night , he did boobies for requests both nights .................Maaaaannnn , he's got lots o pics LOL .



thats just up the road from me !! 
i dont do the racing thing tho..
louden has a nice course tho.
more famouse for bike week.
NH has more stuff going on for a little state than most people know about..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I wont be sorry i let go of it..
> it went to YOU !!
> 
> hows it compare to other saws ?? like cheap creamsickles ??
> of course it IS a small cc saw !!



I would say its right up there with any 80cc saw!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> But JIm,,,,,did you see the pix of the jug that went on that saw ?? LOL !!!!
> i NEVER seen one ported so WILD !!
> guy i got it from told me it was for racing,,not firewood cutting



I should send it up to you to try out! But I am afraid you wouldn't send it back!! :hmm3grin2orange:
It pulls that 24" full chisel like nothing!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I would say its right up there with any 80cc saw!!



WAIT a minit !!!
a 68cc saw comparing with an 80cc saw !! ??
imagine a 18in B&C on that !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seller never got back to me, may just have been a Troll.



Oh well,sure isn't anything I need! LOL


----------



## dancan

Pete , my friend goes to NH twice a year for the last five years , hasn't had a bad trip yet !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WAIT a minit !!!
> a 68cc saw comparing with an 80cc saw !! ??
> imagine a 18in B&C on that !!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Found that 20" Bar! Try it next!


----------



## dancan

Wooo Hoooo!!!
10 more minutes and MR. McHappy shows up LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I should send it up to you to try out! But I am afraid you wouldn't send it back!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> It pulls that 24" full chisel like nothing!



The thing is,,it's an orange saw,,no german BEERgineering involved..

take a comp reading ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just when I'm at a low point John comes around and kicks me in the shins when I'm down .........................Thanks John for cheering me up :msp_tongue:



Right here for ya Dan! :hmm3grin2orange:

The OL wants to know if your wife has any Longaboogy pottery? She has tons of that too! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Pete , my friend goes to NH twice a year for the last five years , hasn't had a bad trip yet !



Thats understandable,,we like canmedians down here,,exept "some " from quebec


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> WAIT a minit !!!
> a 68cc saw comparing with an 80cc saw !! ??
> imagine a 18in B&C on that !!



16'' would be more better...............


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Wooo Hoooo!!!
> 10 more minutes and MR. McHappy shows up LOL



Running to the shelter of "Mother's Little Helpers"

Could make a good song......

LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The thing is,,it's an orange saw,,no german BEERgineering involved..
> 
> take a comp reading ??



125 before I started it.Haven't checked it after yet?
I really think my tester is screwed up? Never get the same reading twice? Going to get a new better one soon!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Come onnnnnn Mr.Jameson .
> First day at 100% means the real physio starts , now I feel like I was 2 months ago :msp_ohmy:
> McHolsten maibock to wash down the McJameson followed by the McNumbness pill ..........And if that don't work I Stihl have them 2 emergency McHappiness pills as backup !
> Speaking of Stihl's , I seem to have acquired one for Jerry LOL



Can never have enough Stihl`s ,Dan.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> 16'' would be more better...............



In PROPER English that is "more gooder"


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 16'' would be more better...............



Could have one? See tomorrow?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> But JIm,,,,,did you see the pix of the jug that went on that saw ?? LOL !!!!
> i NEVER seen one ported so WILD !!
> guy i got it from told me it was for racing,,not firewood cutting



How long you think a jug like that would last with heavy use? I like ported saws, but I like em even better when I can use them all day long. I have to find the pic and check it out, I missed a lot this summer.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can never have enough Stihl`s ,Dan.



Whatchya get?


----------



## dancan

No pottery John Shhhhhhush ! Don't need to start sumthin' new LOL
I don't see eye to eye with some of them Quebeckerz either but some are good people .
Ahhh , Mr McHappy is here


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> How long you think a jug like that would last with heavy use? I like ported saws, but I like em even better when I can use them all day long. I have to find the pic and check it out, I missed a lot this summer.



Thepiston and rings will wear faster than the cylinder. You will need a fuel truck to follow closely to keep it fuelled.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> How long you think a jug like that would last with heavy use? I like ported saws, but I like em even better when I can use them all day long. I have to find the pic and check it out, I missed a lot this summer.



I wouldn't use that long at a time.May get a bit hot! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Whatchya get?



Another 026, I keep losing them somehow.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No pottery John Shhhhhhush ! Don't need to start sumthin' new LOL
> I don't see eye to eye with some of them Quebeckerz either but some are good people .
> Ahhh , Mr McHappy is here



I got your ph # ????  :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jimdad07

Can't have any saws around I can't work the hell out of, my wife wouldn't understand. Imagine how much wood you could get cut up on ten or twenty minutes with that thing.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another 026, I keep losing them somehow.



I have close to 2 ! LOL Need just a few parts and a few more for a 024 ! I do like the 026,nice little saw!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thepiston and rings will wear faster than the cylinder. You will need a fuel truck to follow closely to keep it fuelled.



The MM064 needs a 5 gal. tank put on it! LOL And worth every drop!!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another 026, I keep losing them somehow.



They are pretty small compared to an 090.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have close to 2 ! LOL Need just a few parts and a few more for a 024 ! I do like the 026,nice little saw!



I made a mistake,....letting people run my ported 026`s. Just a short while ago I could sell the odd 028 around this time of year, now they all want ported 026`s. Well this has to stop, cause I need a couple of them for me!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> They are pretty small compared to an 090.



I have never lost a 090 or 070 yet...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have never lost a 090 or 070 yet...LOL



I bet they have been eating your 026's though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I bet they have been eating your 026's though.



I can`t keep an extra one around at all. I do have one that belongs to Dan but I won`t fix it, cause it would be gone in the blink of an eye.


----------



## tbone75

Going to port my 026 some day? LOL Jerry will talk me through it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have Elm,Hickory and Cherry to try the saws in!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Going to port my 026 some day? LOL Jerry will talk me through it! LOL



You need to get a degree wheel.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You need to get a degree wheel.



Yes...................And learn how to use it! :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> No pottery John Shhhhhhush ! Don't need to start sumthin' new LOL
> I don't see eye to eye with some of them Quebeckerz either but some are good people .
> Ahhh , Mr McHappy is here



Well Dan,i can probly speak with more authority about the qbekers,, 1/2 my family is from there !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Like John said,,i am seriouse..
> he been there !!..
> 
> on the other side,,,so much has been going on with fixing a house rotting down over me,,and Jerry being late showing up to help,,saw stuff has been set back a bit
> find out the model poolin.may have one or parts to help you out .



Lol. I appreciate it. Don't think it needs nothing its brand new in the box. But soon as he goes to cut something I'm sure hell need a new top end! Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes...................And learn how to use it! :msp_confused:



It has 360 lil marks on it, the rest is watching to see when the ports open and close.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It has 360 lil marks on it, the rest is watching to see when the ports open and close.



 I am a Slug ! Do Slugs have brains?


----------



## AU_K2500

The P.O.S. doesn't even have badges or name plates on it....and the bottom of the box its in is covered in oil.....its been run once.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am a Slug ! Do Slugs have brains?



You can learn, its not that hard.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> They are pretty small compared to an 090.



So when I visit I should bring both?? 















Ported??? LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> The P.O.S. doesn't even have badges or name plates on it....and the bottom of the box its in is covered in oil.....its been run once.



OK.........Its a Pooolin not a Poulan!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> OK.........Its a Pooolin not a Poulan!



Manual said poulan pro. Model PX3.....something something


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Going to port my 026 some day? LOL Jerry will talk me through it! LOL



WHy bother when you now know what a REAL saw can do ??
Dump all that creamsickle chit and turn it into real saws and you wont look back..
no more overweight boxy,ungainly underpowered expensive,over rated,uncomfortable,,poorly designed,,bearing eating,,seal eating,,etc..etc..
and you wont have to wear white socks with shower flip flops and burmuda shorts to run them !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WHy bother when you now know what a REAL saw can do ??
> Dump all that creamsickle chit and turn it into real saws and you wont look back..
> no more overweight boxy,ungainly underpowered expensive,over rated,uncomfortable,,poorly designed,,bearing eating,,seal eating,,etc..etc..
> and you wont have to wear white socks with shower flip flops and burmuda shorts to run them !! LOL !!



So you do like Stihls! :yoyo:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Manual said poulan pro. Model PX3.....something something



Get us a pic!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WHy bother when you now know what a REAL saw can do ??
> Dump all that creamsickle chit and turn it into real saws and you wont look back..
> no more overweight boxy,ungainly underpowered expensive,over rated,uncomfortable,,poorly designed,,bearing eating,,seal eating,,etc..etc..
> and you wont have to wear white socks with shower flip flops and burmuda shorts to run them !! LOL !!



I like a little bit of everything! LOL That 268 is a very nice running saw! Not very heavy either!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> WHy bother when you now know what a REAL saw can do ??
> Dump all that creamsickle chit and turn it into real saws and you wont look back..
> no more overweight boxy,ungainly underpowered expensive,over rated,uncomfortable,,poorly designed,,bearing eating,,seal eating,,etc..etc..
> and you wont have to wear white socks with shower flip flops and burmuda shorts to run them !! LOL !!



Give me your;

Overweight boxy, ungainly underpowered expensive, over rated, uncomfortable,, poorly designed,,bearing eating,,seal eating,,ect..ect..

Yearning to breathe free!!


----------



## tbone75

Ron you Stihl have 5 of them Steals?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ron you Stihl have 5 of them Steals?



He is in a river in Egypt ......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron you Stihl have 5 of them Steals?



He`s trying to catch up to me....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sure got quiet in here?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sure got quiet in here?


Victorias secret show on tonight?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Victorias secret show on tonight?



What chanel ????


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> What chanel ????



Don't know. Don't watch much TV. 

But suddenly.......ghost town.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Don't know. Don't watch much TV.
> 
> But suddenly.......ghost town.



I don't watch much either.The OL has a TV on at all times! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I don't watch much either.The OL has a TV on at all times! LOL



Years ago somebody called TV "eye candy". Rots the brain. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> He is in a river in Egypt ......



In De-Nile?

Just came in from the shop. Wife got home from work and I bolted out the door as fast as my legs could carry me. Just swapped over the older style oil filtration system to the newer style on that new Gravely I picked up. Good thing I have a parts machine here that has all the goodies on it. Now I don't have to worry about an element, I can just grab a $4 PH8A at Wally World when I change oil. I don't think this new filter will be on there long, I drained about a cup of water out of that machine when I drained the old oil. Mixed atf with 30 weight oil 50/50 for the first few hours on the machine to get the crap out of the machine. The transmission, gear box and the engine all share the same oil.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jim 
You send me the right email. 
They keep coming back!! LOL

Good on the Gravely!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jim
> You send me the right email.
> They keep coming back!! LOL
> 
> Good on the Gravely!!!



Thanks Rob, check your inbox.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to head for bed. Have a good night guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to head for bed. Have a good night guys.



Nite Jim


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to head for bed. Have a good night guys.



Night Jim!!

Emails still not going through. 

Took it right off the PM


----------



## Stihl 041S

My bad it ain't verison!!


----------



## dancan

Do I have to raise a little cane around here or just fire up a Stihl to wake the ZZZSlackerzz !


----------



## Cantdog

I'd raise your little cane.......you probably have to anyway after yesterday....hope today's better for you....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Well Dan,i can probly speak with more authority about the qbekers,, 1/2 my family is from there !!



I hope they're the good ones LOL ..........................Hey ! Does that make you a Amernadian or Canadamerican ?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> I'd raise your little cane.......you probably have to anyway after yesterday....hope today's better for you....



I just like to know who the big dummy is that booked physio 2 days in a row 
I'm a little slow this am LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Too tired to grasp any of this.

Morning Robin!!

Morning Dan!!

Catching up and realized the early Lamborghinis and Gravelys both used common sumps in their products. 

One castings on Lamborghinis for engine, trans, and differential. 
Took the power off the center of the crank in a transverse V-12. 
A five speed transmission. 
Tuning FOUR triple barrel Webbers....

And I have trouble with a chainsaw...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

To the wise guys......

ONE stihnking steal left !!

happens to be the 041S too ! LOL !
i keep it around to show people how big and heavy a 70cc saw SHOULDNT be


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> To the wise guys......
> 
> ONE stihnking steal left !!
> 
> happens to be the 041S too ! LOL !
> i keep it around to show people how big and heavy a 70cc saw SHOULDNT be



Ahhh the wonderful 041S. ;-p

Anti vibe, electronic ignition, lots of torque and running strong for 35 years...

Morning Ron!!! any oysters left???


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Ahhh the wonderful 041S. ;-p
> 
> Anti vibe, electronic ignition, lots of torque and running strong for 35 years...
> 
> Morning Ron!!! any oysters left???



They are all shucked and in the freezer now,got sick of eating them


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Today should be better. Gotta meet with the pastor at 9. But I really like the guy. Did some work for him back in the day. Then its off to get a haircut......boo. then I get to spend the afternoon with my dad. There's a new hotel going up in Ft. Benning next to the infantry museum. The company he works for is drilling and installing wells for the geothermal system. Mom said he's been excited to show me, hard to believe seeung as how he don't get excited for anything! Lol

Oh yeah. He said the puddle of oil in the bottom of the case is normal....


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> They are all shucked and in the freezer now,got sick of eating them



Ohhhhhhh!! That hurts. Never had that many oysters around........ Ever!

Apples peaches and cherries........but oysters.....not yet. 

Did see a recipe for bacon vodka.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Today should be better. Gotta meet with the pastor at 9. But I really like the guy. Did some work for him back in the day. Then its off to get a haircut......boo. then I get to spend the afternoon with my dad. There's a new hotel going up in Ft. Benning next to the infantry museum. The company he works for is drilling and installing wells for the geothermal system. Mom said he's been excited to show me, hard to believe seeung as how he don't get excited for anything! Lol
> 
> Oh yeah. He said the puddle of oil in the bottom of the case is normal....



Sounds kool. Have a good day lad. 

And remember singing:


Far across the Chatahochee.....Ft Benning School for Boys

1972-1973


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Sounds kool. Have a good day lad.
> 
> And remember singing:
> 
> 
> Far across the Chatahochee.....Ft Benning School for Boys
> 
> 1972-1973



Worked for a govt. Contractor just south in cussetta. The land was joined with ft. Benning and we trained rangers to be master breachers. Ft. Benning had an explosive weight limit of 5-10 pounds.....we had a limit of 20-25!!!! Learned and saw some cool stuff.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Worked for a govt. Contractor just south in cussetta. The land was joined with ft. Benning and we trained rangers to be master breachers. Ft. Benning had an explosive weight limit of 5-10 pounds.....we had a limit of 20-25!!!! Learned and saw some cool stuff.



I learned at Redstone. How to make shape charges and influence people. 

Small world. 

A lot of EOD joined Special Weapons during the Mid 70s. They ended up in the same building last I heard. They had NO trouble with our stuff.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys,stihl raining out there!


----------



## tbone75

Crappy night,gt back up about every hour! Dang rain just sucks! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Crappy night,gt back up about every hour! Dang rain just sucks! LOL


A little rain last night. 

Sorry 'bout the back. 

I feel your pain.......










Hi John !!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> A little rain last night.
> 
> Sorry 'bout the back.
> 
> I feel your pain.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John !!!



Hi Rob !

My beat up old body just don't like rain! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hi Rob !
> 
> My beat up old body just don't like rain! LOL



With you and rain, the feeling is mutual. 

Night all!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> With you and rain, the feeling is mutual.
> 
> Night all!



Nite Rob


----------



## tbone75

Got 4 Eeko 300s spread out on the bench right now! LOL Hope I can get a couple runners out of the pile? Got people wanting top handle saws. And they don't want to spend much as always! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got 4 Eeko 300s spread out on the bench right now! LOL Hope I can get a couple runners out of the pile? Got people wanting top handle saws. And they don't want to spend much as always! LOL



Sounds like me ! cheap 

trying to order parts to build a new puter but i just cant pull the trigger !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sounds like me ! cheap
> 
> trying to order parts to build a new puter but i just cant pull the trigger !



What parts you need for the puter? I know a guy that builds them around here now! LOL I know he has a lot of used stuff.


----------



## tbone75

Not working on the house today Ron?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ron or Robin; 

Specs for Jred adapter. And number needed. Back at work again.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ron or Robin;
> 
> Specs for Jred adapter. And number needed. Back at work again.



Back at work?


----------



## tbone75

Slug lunch!

Tore apart 4 little Eekos,have 2 good motors!
Going to need 2 left bottom AVs and maybe one clutch cover?


----------



## tbone75

Just bought 4 more saws! LOL 2-Poulan 335s,Husky 450 and 455.
The Huskys are to fix and sell,or use parts from them for others to sell. LOL
One of the 335s is all for me! Got enough now to make 2 good 335s !!
Would like to find a clutch cover with the brake for one.

I don't care who don't like them. I do !! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Back at work?



Try to go in tonight for OT.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Try to go in tonight for OT.



12 hrs. aint nuff fer ya? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 12 hrs. aint nuff fer ya? :hmm3grin2orange:



12 is enough for the 3 weekend days. Other days I go in for a few hours for the 401K. 

The rest is that whole " food & shelter " thing. 

2 for 4 on the Echos. And spare parts to put in a box and save for the new shop !!

Hey John!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Afternoon fellas. What'd crackalackin?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Afternoon fellas. What'd crackalackin?



You're seein' it. Nada


----------



## AU_K2500

Damn. That's no good. Just watching them drill the wells for the geothermal system. Its pretty good. Sandy soil means they can only go 200 or so feet, they brought in a specialty crew from Texas. Using a drilling type called mud drilling.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Damn. That's no good. Just watching them drill the wells for the geothermal system. Its pretty good. Sandy soil means they can only go 200 or so feet, they brought in a specialty crew from Texas. Using a drilling type called mud drilling.



I always enjoyed drilling oil wells! Never worked on anything but cable tool rigs. Hard work,but I always had fun! LOL


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Afternoon fellas. What'd crackalackin?



Someone say cracklin ?????????????









Homemade ice for the Jameson , store bought ice for the ankle , see Jim , I remembered .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You're seein' it. Nada



Bunch of SLACKERS again today!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Someone say cracklin ?????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade ice for the Jameson , store bought ice for the ankle , see Jim , I remembered .



Use to feed the dogs that stuff! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The price of pig went through the roof!!!!! The OL stopped to get a ham hock for soup beans,didn't buy it! 8.00 for one little one!! Bacon is going to be 10 bucks a pound at this rate!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bunch of SLACKERS again today!



Hey !! i been busy !!

group session this morning with the crazies 

worked on the house with the guy i hired,,Jerry still aint showed up !! 

went to shop and DCD said the 70E has a bent handlebar and it does , ROBIN !
pushing the AV mounts WAY out to the side,enuf maybe rip them off !








then i looked at the floor for saws waiting 
could only get seven in the pic,at least four more lined up,not much room to walk now !
gotta find a big box soon.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The price of pig went through the roof!!!!! The OL stopped to get a ham hock for soup beans,didn't buy it! 8.00 for one little one!! Bacon is going to be 10 bucks a pound at this rate!!



shoulda bot stock in pork bellies !!


----------



## sefh3

You gonna send those saw to me Ron!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> You gonna send those saw to me Ron!!!!



Dont remember the post about the "Mark" box ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! i been busy !!
> 
> group session this morning with the crazies
> 
> worked on the house with the guy i hired,,Jerry still aint showed up !!
> 
> went to shop and DCD said the 70E has a bent handlebar and it does , ROBIN !
> pushing the AV mounts WAY out to the side,enuf maybe rip them off !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i looked at the floor for saws waiting
> could only get seven in the pic,at least four more lined up,not much room to walk now !
> gotta find a big box soon.



Think I see Pooolins,Mac,Eeko and a Stihl!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Did I not fore warn you guys about the pork/bacon shortage , I suppose there is always Turkey/Chicken bacon ...............


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Did I not fore warn you guys about the pork/bacon shortage , I suppose there is always Turkey/Chicken bacon ...............



No there isn't!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Did I not fore warn you guys about the pork/bacon shortage , I suppose there is always Turkey/Chicken bacon ...............



Told you guys!!! Ground Hog Bacon !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> No there isn't!!!



That crap taste like ham! :msp_mad:


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Did I not fore warn you guys about the pork/bacon shortage , I suppose there is always Turkey/Chicken bacon ...............



As Ron White would say "things that make you go Buuhhhh"


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Did I not fore warn you guys about the pork/bacon shortage , I suppose there is always Turkey/Chicken bacon ...............





Stihl 041S said:


> No there isn't!!!





AU_K2500 said:


> As Ron White would say "things that make you go Buuhhhh"



Isn't hellthier supposed to be good too ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I just like to know who the big dummy is that booked physio 2 days in a row
> I'm a little slow this am LOL



You got home ahead of me today, that`s early for you....LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Did I not fore warn you guys about the pork/bacon shortage , I suppose there is always Turkey/Chicken bacon ...............



Yes you did,but way way to late!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Isn't hellthier supposed to be good too ??



Go eat your ToFu and hush!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got home ahead of me today, that`s early for you....LOL



Physio appointment , got to let ''Ugly Beula'' abuse me LOL
I'm sure glad I have crutches here at home , I hope Jameson smooths things out soon .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Physio appointment , got to let ''Ugly Beula'' abuse me LOL
> I'm sure glad I have crutches here at home , I hope Jameson smooths things out soon .



Out of happy pills?

No I don't share! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess I better go clean some Eeko parts. YUK ! LOL


----------



## dancan

I'm down to 1 
I'll hope that ice , Jameson , ice , beer , ice , Jameson , ice and the weaker McNumbness pills do the trick today .

I did some saw work today , I saw my 660 on a shelf and moved it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'm down to 1
> I'll hope that ice , Jameson , ice , beer , ice , Jameson , ice and the weaker McNumbness pills do the trick today .
> 
> I did some saw work today , I saw my 660 on a shelf and moved it :hmm3grin2orange:



We gotta get inside that 660 some day and make it breathe.


----------



## tbone75

Got one Eeko about 3/4 together.
Then I filled my belly with soup beans!

Could be a little gas blowing around tonight? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> We gotta get inside that 660 some day and make it breathe.



)


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Ron or Robin;
> 
> Specs for Jred adapter. And number needed. Back at work again.



Thanks Rob but I just always buy the correct bar...Total, Winsor, Sandvik etc....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Rob but I just always buy the correct bar...Total, Winsor, Sandvik etc....



:msp_razz:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The price of pig went through the roof!!!!! The OL stopped to get a ham hock for soup beans,didn't buy it! 8.00 for one little one!! Bacon is going to be 10 bucks a pound at this rate!!



Yeah didn't you see the news?????? PIg in any form is going to be very expensive.....Raise your own from here on out..or pay...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah didn't you see the news?????? PIg in any form is going to be very expensive.....Raise your own from here on out..or pay...



Yea I did. LOL Time to build a pig pen! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hows the house coming along Ron?


----------



## tbone75

Pappy Smurf smurfed out on us! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Pappy Smurf smurfed out on us! :hmm3grin2orange:



That's what they dew...when they turn blew...


----------



## sefh3

Uuurrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhh 

The is always one thing that I hate about cutting and splitting wood!!!! Poisen Ivy....

Both of my forearms are covered in it. I never seen any on the wood either. That is what I hate.


----------



## sefh3

John, you find a clutch cover yet for that Poulan?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Uuurrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhh
> 
> The is always one thing that I hate about cutting and splitting wood!!!! Poisen Ivy....
> 
> Both of my forearms are covered in it. I never seen any on the wood either. That is what I hate.



That sucks! Very happy I don't get that chit! Never has bothered me,even pulling it off trees.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Rob but I just always buy the correct bar...Total, Winsor, Sandvik etc....



Maybe it was Ron and you gave the dimensions. 

But you to were in cahoots somehow.

I'm too lazy to use adapters. Looking for them when I loose them that is. 

I open Husky for Stihl barslots when Baileys has them on sale.


----------



## sefh3

It seems that I get this chit every year. I usually get it once then remember to scrub with Phaphs naptha soap after every time I cut wood.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Maybe it was Ron and you gave the dimensions.
> 
> But you to were in cahoots somehow.



It was Robin,,he has attention deficit disorder... comes from living in mayne.
mighta been modifierd Mark had sumthin to do with it instead of Robin ??
hey,blame it on him anyway 

notice my shrrouded plea for a 70E handlebar went un-noticed by him also ??
somehow i think maybe a beverage that comes in green 16oz cans may have something to do with it ??
At least I have an excuse 
think my time is running out,,pretty littler pills they are


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> It seems that I get this chit every year. I usually get it once then remember to scrub with Phaphs naptha soap after every time I cut wood.



Used to be SOOOOO sensitive. The shots they used to give to prevent it was killing some folks so they quit. 

Steroids work. Drops the stuff from 2 weeks to 14 days. 

What did work to get rid of it was arsenic. 

That and knocking a kid out in the Emergency Room at 2am.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It was Robin,,he has attention deficit disorder... comes from living in mayne.
> mighta been modifierd Mark had sumthin to do with it instead of Robin ??
> hey,blame it on him anyway
> 
> notice my shrrouded plea for a 70E handlebar went un-noticed by him also ??
> somehow i think maybe a beverage that comes in green 16oz cans may have something to do with it ??
> At least I have an excuse
> think my time is running out,,pretty littler pills they are



It was MM that said what size they were. But I have no idea now?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> It seems that I get this chit every year. I usually get it once then remember to scrub with Phaphs naptha soap after every time I cut wood.



SSOOOOOOOOo,,,,you aint learned how NOT to get it ???
the irritant is the same stuff as in hot peppers that make you burn,,,OIL !!
baby oil,mineral oil,motor oil,bar oil,vegetable oil,two stroke oil,,any oil,,even avon skin so soft,,girly smelly stuff for stihl owners,,roll up your sleves and rub some on..
tho oil from the ivy wont get thru the oil you put on and no problem !!
and if you Do get the ivy oil on you DONT scratch ! . rub on some nice tasty olive oil ,,it will water down the bad oil..let it soak a bit then wash off with detergent , ( dissapaites oil ) and cool water..dont want skin pores to open up.
if you are allergic to poison ivy you probly dont do well with handling hot peppers either ?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> It seems that I get this chit every year. I usually get it once then remember to scrub with Phaphs naptha soap after every time I cut wood.



The only place I can find that soap is the dollar store? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t need no oil to go out an work in the woods around here, no poison ivy in the woods only black bears and they are only looking for lunch...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t need no oil to go out an work in the woods around here, no poison ivy in the woods only black bears and they are only looking for lunch...LOL



I will take the ivy !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> SSOOOOOOOOo,,,,you aint learned how NOT to get it ???
> the irritant is the same stuff as in hot peppers that make you burn,,,OIL !!
> baby oil,mineral oil,motor oil,bar oil,vegetable oil,two stroke oil,,any oil,,even avon skin so soft,,girly smelly stuff for stihl owners,,roll up your sleves and rub some on..
> tho oil from the ivy wont get thru the oil you put on and no problem !!
> and if you Do get the ivy oil on you DONT scratch ! . rub on some nice tasty olive oil ,,it will water down the bad oil..let it soak a bit then wash off with detergent , ( dissapaites oil ) and cool water..dont want skin pores to open up.
> if you are allergic to poison ivy you probly dont do well with handling hot peppers either ?



Nope don't like hot peppers either. I used to love them but since having acid reflux issues I don't eat them. 
So you telling me to rub my arms down with oil before cutting huh?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> The only place I can find that soap is the dollar store? LOL



Same here. The wife used the last bar getting some stains out of kids clothes and I didn't scrub down after.
I do have 10 bars here now though.


----------



## sefh3

I unloaded an old mustang skidsteer this evening. Wifes cousin is getting a new one and the old one is staying to help get the wood out of the new woods he purchased.


----------



## dwraisor

tbone75 said:


> I will take the ivy !! :hmm3grin2orange:



I'd rather deal w/ the bears....


There is also a product called IvyBlock (others as well I think) that you rub on before you go out. Does the same as the oils keeps it from getting in your skin. Not sure about you, but the one time I had it it took more than 2 days to appear, and of all places a flight from TX to CA. I contacted it on Saturday and the first itching and sores popped up Monday, by the time I landed in Cali, my forearm was on fire.

dw


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will take the ivy !! :hmm3grin2orange:



The black bears are ok,..the brown guys I wouldn`t trust even a little bit, less they are eating salmon...LOL


----------



## tbone75

dwraisor said:


> I'd rather deal w/ the bears....
> 
> 
> There is also a product called IvyBlock (others as well I think) that you rub on before you go out. Does the same as the oils keeps it from getting in your skin. Not sure about you, but the one time I had it it took more than 2 days to appear, and of all places a flight from TX to CA. I contacted it on Saturday and the first itching and sores popped up Monday, by the time I landed in Cali, my forearm was on fire.
> 
> dw



I like bears just fine.Just not very close. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The black bears are ok,..the brown guys I wouldn`t trust even a little bit, less they are eating salmon...LOL



Ivy won't try to make lunch out of you! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to get a degree wheel very soon! And do a lot of reading! LOL And another compression tester!


----------



## pioneerguy600

This guy wasn`t really amused with me being there,


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like bears just fine.Just not very close. LOL



Sometimes you cn get too close...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Going to get a degree wheel very soon! And do a lot of reading! LOL And another compression tester!



You will be a better porter for doing it.


----------



## sefh3

dwraisor said:


> I'd rather deal w/ the bears....
> 
> 
> There is also a product called IvyBlock (others as well I think) that you rub on before you go out. Does the same as the oils keeps it from getting in your skin. Not sure about you, but the one time I had it it took more than 2 days to appear, and of all places a flight from TX to CA. I contacted it on Saturday and the first itching and sores popped up Monday, by the time I landed in Cali, my forearm was on fire.
> 
> dw



Well I unload some wood to the basement on Sunday and worked on the splitter on Monday and Tuesday. So I picked it up one of those days and the itching started this morning and the blister are here this evening. Slowing heading up the forearms. Started on the wrist.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sometimes you cn get too close...LOL



That looks way to close! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Well I unload some wood to the basement on Sunday and worked on the splitter on Monday and Tuesday. So I picked it up one of those days and the itching started this morning and the blister are here this evening. Slowing heading up the forearms. Started on the wrist.



My step-son seems to get it if he even looks at it. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That looks way to close! LOL



That was a close shave!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That was a close shave!!



How close was that thing? Looks like a couple feet! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

The adapters were about Ron John and picks from MM. 

Robin and Jim came in for discussion on the 9 series Jred


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The adapters were about Ron John and picks from MM.
> 
> Robin and Jim came in for discussion on the 9 series Jred



Some how we all have a 920 J-Red? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Some how we all have a 920 J-Red? LOL



Hey John!!

Post 56,171


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!
> 
> Post 56,171



You found it! LOL

Think I will go along with Robin,just use the right bar. I will never wear it out! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Feels like another long night. I am one big pain! LOL Happy pills seem a little sad? :msp_mellow:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You found it! LOL
> 
> Think I will go along with Robin,just use the right bar. I will never wear it out! LOL



It takes less than 3 minute of cut time to turn a Husky to Stihl slot.


----------



## dwraisor

sefh3 said:


> Well I unload some wood to the basement on Sunday and worked on the splitter on Monday and Tuesday. So I picked it up one of those days and the itching started this morning and the blister are here this evening. Slowing heading up the forearms. Started on the wrist.



Yea, I read up on it a lot... scratching doesn't spread like everyone thinks. It is just that the blisters take time to show up, and you may have already been scratching the first blisters, and that makes you think it spreads from scratching.

You can get again from the clothes/gloves anything else it came in contact with, some MD sites say up to a year later.

Oh and if you didn't know, don't burn the stuff (or don't breath the smoke) as the smoke can cause the blisters in the lungs, or so I read.

dw


----------



## Stihl 041S

Getting your rain John. 

Time for grocery shopping anyway. 

Later


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> It was Robin,,he has attention deficit disorder... comes from living in mayne.
> mighta been modifierd Mark had sumthin to do with it instead of Robin ??
> hey,blame it on him anyway
> 
> notice my shrrouded plea for a 70E handlebar went un-noticed by him also ??
> somehow i think maybe a beverage that comes in green 16oz cans may have something to do with it ??
> At least I have an excuse
> think my time is running out,,pretty littler pills they are




LOL Your plea was so shrouded that I didn't get what you were saying...that and damn DCD's beak was in the way of the pic of handlebar on the saw......straight handle bars are few and far between for those. Sometimes if you losen the pinch bolt in the mount right above the clutch, you can rotate the handle back to a less stressful (for the AVs) position. I'll look around and see what I've got...probably a number of bent ones......I think ones from a 621,80 and 90 will also work on the 70E too, though they have a different part number...but I may be wrong about that. Sometimes you can straighten them somewhat...tricky business..alum being "Work Hardening".....usually ginked down at the bottom left hand side by the lower AV....but try the pinch bolt you can usually get them back to an acceptable position by rotating the handle and then pinching it back down again.....

Now we'll see how attentive you are...LOL!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> It takes less than 3 minute of cut time to turn a Husky to Stihl slot.




For you maybe.....for me it would be a lot more time, a lot of sparks and lot bad words!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> It was Robin,,he has attention deficit disorder... comes from living in mayne.
> mighta been modifierd Mark had sumthin to do with it instead of Robin ??
> hey,blame it on him anyway
> 
> notice my shrrouded plea for a 70E handlebar went un-noticed by him also ??
> somehow i think maybe a beverage that comes in green 16oz cans may have something to do with it ??
> At least I have an excuse
> think my time is running out,,pretty littler pills they are




Yeah I was mixing my meds last night...says not to right on the lable....got a few red, white and blue ones mixed in with the green ones....that's my excuse...and I'm sticking to it......


----------



## dancan

I was going to raise cane this morning but I'm still going to be using it today , where are all the ZZZSlackerzz and ZZOtherz ?


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl sleepin I guess.......must be Rob's day off......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> For you maybe.....for me it would be a lot more time, a lot of sparks and lot bad words!!! LOL!!!



You should have heard the words I invented the first time I did a glue up on an endgrain cuttingboard. I hadn't let the wood set after I cut it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Stihl sleepin I guess.......must be Rob's day off......



Nope. Cookin for the weekend.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I was mixing my meds last night...says not to right on the lable....got a few red, white and blue ones mixed in with the green ones....that's my excuse...and I'm sticking to it......



I got a few white and red ones left if you need them but you can't have my last tiny off white one .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan!!!

Robin is quite the wordsmith this morning, eh. 

Morning Robin!!


----------



## dancan

He musta got them fancy words after working on his quote for fancy woodwork on the fancy ship :jester:


----------



## dancan

Morning Mark , Rob , Robin !
I'm off to work .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Morning Mark , Rob , Robin !
> I'm off to work .



Enjoy work today Dan. Hope the leg is better.


----------



## dancan

Aporkalypse averted !

Relax, bacon lovers, pork shortage won


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> He musta got them fancy words after working on his quote for fancy woodwork on the fancy ship :jester:



No....I been using less fancy words for that.....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL Your plea was so shrouded that I didn't get what you were saying...that and damn DCD's beak was in the way of the pic of handlebar on the saw......straight handle bars are few and far between for those. Sometimes if you losen the pinch bolt in the mount right above the clutch, you can rotate the handle back to a less stressful (for the AVs) position. I'll look around and see what I've got...probably a number of bent ones......I think ones from a 621,80 and 90 will also work on the 70E too, though they have a different part number...but I may be wrong about that. Sometimes you can straighten them somewhat...tricky business..alum being "Work Hardening".....usually ginked down at the bottom left hand side by the lower AV....but try the pinch bolt you can usually get them back to an acceptable position by rotating the handle and then pinching it back down again.....
> 
> Now we'll see how attentive you are...LOL!!!!!



I will try that.
the AV mounts look brand new,hate to mess em up.
make take the handlebar to the wood splitter for a little pressing and see what happens.
there are no kinks or sharp bends in it,to look you wouldnt think it was off at all,maybe better pic later to show.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Aporkalypse averted !
> 
> Relax, bacon lovers, pork shortage won



Dan one big MEENY to get us all wound up then find out wont be a problem !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Hope everyone is doing well this morning. Only one more day 

Hey Ron if you need a bigger box I can send you a waste management "bagster'....Google it


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Hope everyone is doing well this morning. Only one more day
> 
> Hey Ron if you need a bigger box I can send you a waste management "bagster'....Google it



You ever find the model number or specs on that laptop ??


----------



## sefh3

Morning scratch scrath aahhhhh all,
Those waste management bags are pretty cool. Fill them to the brim and they come take them away.


----------



## sefh3

Here's a link.
Bagster®


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> You ever find the model number or specs on that laptop ??



Its an inspiron 5000. Only has a 40g hard drive but its toast anyway id have to look at it when I get back. I know its got an upgraded processor and video card cause I had to run AutoCAD on it.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Here's a link.
> Bagster®



Could fill it with Steals !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Its an inspiron 5000. Only has a 40g hard drive but its toast anyway id have to look at it when I get back. I know its got an upgraded processor and video card cause I had to run AutoCAD on it.



I got hard drives and can get original OS disks for it.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I got hard drives and can get original OS disks for it.



I'll ship it to ya when I get back.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I will try that.
> the AV mounts look brand new,hate to mess em up.
> make take the handlebar to the wood splitter for a little pressing and see what happens.
> there are no kinks or sharp bends in it,to look you wouldnt think it was off at all,maybe better pic later to show.



If it doesn't have a visable bend or kink in the lower right angle part it may well not be bent, just twisted in the upper mount. The pinch bolt may completely cure it. I know they can look very bad but be just out of adjustment. I always set mine up when I get a new runner...


----------



## tbone75

Its been a long nite,and not so good day so far.
Dang rain quit,but more coming back soon. Them weather changes are what get me.
Not sure if I will ever get moving today?
Hope to,the little Eekos are waiting! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but slackers again today! Must be working? LOL

I am stihl sitting on my flippy cap! :msp_sad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nothing but slackers again today! Must be working? LOL
> 
> I am stihl sitting on my flippy cap! :msp_sad:



Morning all. Got to pick up carb kits and into work early. 

A friend has been there 40 years. At the party I got 1 line. 

" How long you been here?"


His reply is the one we use most days. 








"All G-D Day!""




An old Army recruit answer joke. 

Morning all


----------



## roncoinc

Robin.loosening the pinch bolt took the pressure off the AV but as you can see the handle aint straight.
i think if i clamp it and bring the left bottom back an inch it should be fine ?


----------



## tbone75

I have a 3/4 wrap for my 064 that could be bent some where? Or I need a different break handle? Break won't work with it on?
Jerry do they take a different break handle?


----------



## dwraisor

tbone75 said:


> I have a 3/4 wrap for my 064 that could be bent some where? Or I need a different break handle? Break won't work with it on?
> Jerry do they take a different break handle?



I read somewhere on here that a 3/4 wrap on one the big Stihls required a different chanin brake release... May have been the 660, not sure, and not that that helps much. 

dw


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have a 3/4 wrap for my 064 that could be bent some where? Or I need a different break handle? Break won't work with it on?
> Jerry do they take a different break handle?



hey,,it's a steel,,who cares ??


----------



## dwraisor

tbone75 said:


> I have a 3/4 wrap for my 064 that could be bent some where? Or I need a different break handle? Break won't work with it on?
> Jerry do they take a different break handle?



Try this...

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/73383.htm

as a start.

dw


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> hey,,it's a steel,,who cares ??



Me! You rotten ol phart! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dwraisor said:


> Try this...
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/73383.htm
> 
> as a start.
> 
> dw



Yes that helped! Thanks


----------



## jimdad07

Hello gents, internet was down again here. Withdrawals were hitting this morning, how is everyone today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hello gents, internet was down again here. Withdrawals were hitting this morning, how is everyone today?



Been a beautiful day here today, got a lot of rain coming this way over the weekend. Got another big saw today...


----------



## dancan

Well , did my bit to lower the global pork supply , me and the wife went out for chicken and ribs for supper , Mmmmmm good .
I think I'll make bacon and eggs for breakfast tomorrow and come to think of it I had pork chops for supper yesterday , you guys may want to stock up LOL
Jerry , did you ever get a reply from the 880 ad ? The more I look at that ad the more it looks like a scam .
Did you get the 880 ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well , did my bit to lower the global pork supply , me and the wife went out for chicken and ribs for supper , Mmmmmm good .
> I think I'll make bacon and eggs for breakfast tomorrow and come to think of it I had pork chops for supper yesterday , you guys may want to stock up LOL
> Jerry , did you ever get a reply from the 880 ad ? The more I look at that ad the more it looks like a scam .
> Did you get the 880 ??



I never heard back from the 880 seller, I sent him 2 eMails but no answers. I think it is just a Troll post..


----------



## jimdad07

What did you get Jerry?


----------



## dancan

Did you get the 066 ??
Power Saw - Nova Scotia Power Tools For Sale - Kijiji Nova Scotia Canada.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin.loosening the pinch bolt took the pressure off the AV but as you can see the handle aint straight.
> i think if i clamp it and bring the left bottom back an inch it should be fine ?



You gonna use the wood splitter or just yank on it???


----------



## dancan

Jim , will whiskey kill the bad stuff that lurks in store ice ???? I ran out of the homemade stuff and I have a need for some numbness medication .


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Jim , will whiskey kill the bad stuff that lurks in store ice ???? I ran out of the homemade stuff and I have a need for some numbness medication .



Too late , I couldn't wait for an answer , I'll take my chances .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Did you get the 066 ??
> Power Saw - Nova Scotia Power Tools For Sale - Kijiji Nova Scotia Canada.



Not that one, it does look interesting though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> What did you get Jerry?



I havn`t opened the box yet.


----------



## dancan

If it's at Hatfield Farms it would have been used for blocking up bigger rounds in their firewood operation .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I havn`t opened the box yet.



Ok...................You know what is in that box! LOL

So tell us what it is?


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Jim , will whiskey kill the bad stuff that lurks in store ice ???? I ran out of the homemade stuff and I have a need for some numbness medication .





dancan said:


> Too late , I couldn't wait for an answer , I'll take my chances .



Auction off all my saws and give the money to the wife if I don't make it .


----------



## dancan

Wait a minute , I don't own any saws ...............................


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Wait a minute , I don't own any saws ...............................



You stole my reply!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Wait a minute , I don't own any saws ...............................



In that case Jerry can send all the saws you don't own down to me! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> In that case Jerry can send all the saws you don't own down to me! :hmm3grin2orange:



It would take a big truck.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It would take a big truck.



I know a truck driver or two! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

You won't need a big truck for the CS330 but the broken Who'sKezz are in 4 boxes .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I know a truck driver or two! :hmm3grin2orange:



Sounds like my ex......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You won't need a big truck for the CS330 but the broken Who'sKezz are in 4 boxes .



You are so full of chit!! :hmm3grin2orange:

Bet I need a big moving van like Jacob and his Dad were using! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl 041s said:


> sounds like my ex......



lol....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You are so full of chit!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Bet I need a big moving van like Jacob and his Dad were using! :hmm3grin2orange:



Depends where you are loading them from...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Sounds like my ex......



Lot lizard? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Depends where you are loading them from...:hmm3grin2orange:



Your place! OH MY !! Need 4 or more of them!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your place! OH MY !! Need 4 or more of them!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Not many saws at " my " place......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Auction off all my saws and give the money to the wife if I don't make it .



Whiskey ought to kill the algae, all depends on how bad you want it cold.:msp_bored:


----------



## jimdad07

Talked to Rob tonight...hone:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not many saws at " my " place......:hmm3grin2orange:



OK......Where ever you keep them! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

I bet Jerry made his island out of saw carcasses...


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Talked to Rob tonight...hone:



I did too for a few mins. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK......Where ever you keep them! :hmm3grin2orange:



Only have 45-50 user saws at " my " place.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Whiskey ought to kill the algae, all depends on how bad you want it cold.:msp_bored:



Both the ice and the whiskey are gone , I guess I'll never know about the algae but it was smooth and cold enough :smile2:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I bet Jerry made his island out of saw carcasses...



Or he could if he wanted to! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I bet Jerry made his island out of saw carcasses...



LOL,...could have but most went to the scrap yard....:msp_mellow:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only have 45-50 user saws at " my " place.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Good nuff for me! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I bet Jerry made his island out of saw carcasses...



Bolt Castle style??


----------



## dancan

Jerry , did ya see this one ?

stihl 028av - Nova Scotia Power Tools For Sale - Kijiji Nova Scotia Canada.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Jerry , did ya see this one ?
> 
> stihl 028av - Nova Scotia Power Tools For Sale - Kijiji Nova Scotia Canada.



Yes I did,a good saw but I have 14 of them and they are not selling as well as they once did, everyone has one now....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes I did,a good saw but I have 14 of them and they are not selling as well as they once did, everyone has one now....LOL



Told you they are just to slow! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Told you they are just to slow! :msp_w00t:



Yeah, compared to my ported 026`s, they are slow. I sold quite a few 028`s to many of my homeowner firewood cutting friends, they really love those 028`s but I never advertize saws for sale. Only sell by word of mouth, never had a 028 come back with any problems. Only ever had one saw ever come back, it was straight gassed and the owner owned right up that he buggered it by running the " wrong " gas in it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone run off to watch a movie? Too early for beddy bye!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Everyone run off to watch a movie? Too early for beddy bye!!



I am watching a movie! But I can yack just the same! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am watching a movie! But I can yack just the same! LOL



No teley for me, reading my latest Pioneer repair and IPL manual...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Lunch time!!!!!

What movie John. ??

Finally got thru to Jim!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No teley for me, reading my latest Pioneer repair and IPL manual...LOL



It looks I need a different brake handle to use my 3/4 wrap handle?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Lunch time!!!!!
> 
> What movie John. ??
> 
> Finally got thru to Jim!



Lock out and now Fortress ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It looks I need a different brake handle to use my 3/4 wrap handle?



They are a little longer to give more room between the front handle and the brake handle/bumper.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Lunch time!!!!!
> 
> What movie John. ??
> 
> Finally got thru to Jim!



Drill a hole in his head? :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are a little longer to give more room between the front handle and the brake handle/bumper.



That sucks! LOL Now I need to find one of them?


----------



## tbone75

Changed movies already! Now its Sleeper? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That sucks! LOL Now I need to find one of them?



For a 064?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> For a 064?



Yep ! The MM064! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Drill a hole in his head? :msp_tongue:



His Internet has been down. 

That and I spelled Verizon with an s......


----------



## jimdad07

Just sneaking on, wife took the kids to our room for bed tonight, that's where the puter is of course. Looks like I am going to be scrounging parts for an 088 :msp_w00t:. Boy am I getting a list of return favors going around here, still have stuff for Jerry I haven't been able to get out yet , sorry Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! The MM064! LOL



Ok,..ran a search of my favorite sellers. The 3/4 wrap brake handle, 9105 is NLA, just the 9103 still available. Found a NOS 9103 but no 9105`s. It most likely will have to be a used one. I had just one of them and it was cut through the top by another chainsaw, that`s the way I got it and don`t know how they managed that. Either gave it away or threw it out.. I only have regular handles on my saws, don`t really like the full and 3/4 wrap handles on my saws, makes them too bulky for handling in the woods, especially in brush.


----------



## jimdad07

Going to be watching Yukon Men here shortly, pretty good show. Not near the drama that the History Channel puts into its shows, thank God.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Just sneaking on, wife took the kids to our room for bed tonight, that's where the puter is of course. Looks like I am going to be scrounging parts for an 088 :msp_w00t:. Boy am I getting a list of return favors going around here, still have stuff for Jerry I haven't been able to get out yet , sorry Jerry.



Suckered it right out of him didn't you! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Suckered it right out of him didn't you! :hmm3grin2orange:



Coming from the biggest saw whore on the net, also known as my idol when it comes to chainsaw acquisition!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Just sneaking on, wife took the kids to our room for bed tonight, that's where the puter is of course. Looks like I am going to be scrounging parts for an 088 :msp_w00t:. Boy am I getting a list of return favors going around here, still have stuff for Jerry I haven't been able to get out yet , sorry Jerry.



Never fear Jim,...I have plenty of toys to play with. The pile is growing faster than I can pile it up, can`t get in the door of one of my storage sheds and the second one will only hold another couple of saws, piled from floor to past the rafters...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..ran a search of my favorite sellers. The 3/4 wrap brake handle, 9105 is NLA, just the 9103 still available. Found a NOS 9103 but no 9105`s. It most likely will have to be a used one. I had just one of them and it was cut through the top by another chainsaw, that`s the way I got it and don`t know how they managed that. Either gave it away or threw it out.. I only have regular handles on my saws, don`t really like the full and 3/4 wrap handles on my saws, makes them too bulky for handling in the woods, especially in brush.



No big deal if I find one.If I do OK,if not OK. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Time to go watch my stories! Catch up with you guys later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No big deal if I find one.If I do OK,if not OK. LOL



A good used one may show up yet. Guess you have the 3/4 wrap handle already?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Coming from the biggest saw whore on the net, also known as my idol when it comes to chainsaw acquisition!:hmm3grin2orange:



I think one of them would be to much for me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A good used one may show up yet. Guess you have the 3/4 wrap handle already?



Yep ! Got one! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Lot lizard? :hmm3grin2orange:



"Meanest ##### that ever balled for beads!"


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! Got one! LOL



I got to put some 046 and 460`s together and port a 044 P&C to be shipped out. Need to do a complete brake job on my daughters car, pick up the parts tomorrow, might even get them installed...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got to put some 046 and 460`s together and port a 044 P&C to be shipped out. Need to do a complete brake job on my daughters car, pick up the parts tomorrow, might even get them installed...LOL



Sounds like you have been saw slacking! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you have been saw slacking! LOL



You got that right, got parts piled up 6' high and carcasses stashed all over the place, forgotten more parts than I can remember, need to inventory 30+ cubic feet of boxes I aint even opened yet...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going to pack it in for tonight, got a lot of stuff to do tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Going to pack it in for tonight, got a lot of stuff to do tomorrow.



Nite Jerry,you have a good one tomorrow!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got that right, got parts piled up 6' high and carcasses stashed all over the place, forgotten more parts than I can remember, need to inventory 30+ cubic feet of boxes I aint even opened yet...LOL



And they call me a saw whore!! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas.



Evening lad;
Are ya ready for tomorrow?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas.



Hey Mark,hows it going?


----------



## jimdad07

Good show tonight. Nite Jerry.


----------



## AU_K2500

I believe so. Ready as I'll ever be. Had a good rehearsal dinner with close family. Just trying to unwind and relax tonight.


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> I believe so. Ready as I'll ever be. Had a good rehearsal dinner with close family. Just trying to unwind and relax tonight.



It goes by pretty quick, but for that one day you are royalty. Good luck tomorrow, I bet you cry like a girl. I did, saw her come down the isle and thought: #$%&!!!!!!!!!!! It's over!!!!!!! Gave her the ring and parts of my body went right to her and she put them in a lock box, only to be seen and used at her discretion.............Good Luck!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Doing a search on parts for an 088, looks like the hardest thing to find will be a cylinder. This is going to be fun, I think half the fun of restoring saws is the game of finding parts and deals on parts.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Doing a search on parts for an 088, looks like the hardest thing to find will be a cylinder. This is going to be fun, I think half the fun of restoring saws is the game of finding parts and deals on parts.



At least they are cheaper than 084 parts. 880 & 088 are the same.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> At least they are cheaper than 084 parts. 880 & 088 are the same.



That saw will drive him nuts! LOL

Maybe he will come off some of them other saws he is hoarding? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That saw will drive him nuts! LOL
> 
> Maybe he will come off some of them other saws he is hoarding? :hmm3grin2orange:



You mean John. You just mean. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You mean John. You just mean. LOL



Just a little! LOL

I can't keep up with the masters on here! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jimdad07

Checking back before sliding into bed. Had to take care of the dog, hard to get her out of that kennel and then carry her across two acres to the chittin' grounds. She won't go anywhere else even now, field only. Hope she learned about the road, I don't want to have her go through this again. I'll be dreaming of big cubes tonight.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Checking back before sliding into bed. Had to take care of the dog, hard to get her out of that kennel and then carry her across two acres to the chittin' grounds. She won't go anywhere else even now, field only. Hope she learned about the road, I don't want to have her go through this again. I'll be dreaming of big cubes tonight.



Yep!! Going to drive you nuts!! :hmm3grin2orange:

Hope the dog gets better soon!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Just a little! LOL
> 
> I can't keep up with the masters on here! :msp_w00t:



Got heat or cold on your back tonight?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Yep!! Going to drive you nuts!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Hope the dog gets better soon!!



Yes it will. It's just a dog but man is she the saddest looking dog I've ever seen right now. I'll have to put up a pic of her tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

G D Cat !! Brought in a live mouse I had to chase down!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Got heat or cold on your back tonight?



No. LOL Now it really hurts from chasing that mouse!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Yes it will. It's just a dog but man is she the saddest looking dog I've ever seen right now. I'll have to put up a pic of her tomorrow.



Sounds as if she is as good as any dog, and better than most men.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No. LOL Now it really hurts from chasing that mouse!



Try a shop vac.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Try a shop vac.



Been a little hard to chase around with that! LOL From the bedroom to the kitchen to the living room!


----------



## tbone75

Had 2 cats chaising it with me.Stupid things just wanted to play with it! :mad2:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Had 2 cats chaising it with me.Stupid things just wanted to play with it! :mad2:



Boo Boo Kitty found out you could chew on one leg and drop it in the bath tub. 

Come back and play with it later. Crazy darn cat.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Darn quiet....


----------



## little possum

Morning Rob, Ill at least wake up to tell ya hi. Hah. Off to ride fourwheelers. I made mine and a buddys run this week, so I sure hope they work and dont leave us sitting


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Morning Rob, Ill at least wake up to tell ya hi. Hah. Off to ride fourwheelers. I made mine and a buddys run this week, so I sure hope they work and dont leave us sitting



I was looking at an M274 Mule last night. Old slow beast but a favorite of mine. 

Ever see one? Good videos on them.

Almost forgot



Hi LP!!!


----------



## dancan

I think that M274 would be a cool rig to have if the price was right !
Hey Rob !
Hey LP !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I think that M274 would be a cool rig to have if the price was right !
> Hey Rob !
> Hey LP !



At the price of four wheelers today they aren't that bad. 

They are a workhorse for sure. 3 grand gets a fair one

28 gets one with a 106 recoiless rifle. 

880 lbs and carries 1000 off road. 

Time for bed. I'm babbling more than normal. 

Hi Dan!!!


----------



## dancan

Night Rob ! 
Say Hi to all the ZZZSlackerzz !


----------



## Cantdog

Hi...........


----------



## dancan

Here you go Robin , you should have come up and worked on this one .

Rebuilt Bluenose II hits the water in Lunenburg - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Here you go Robin , you should have come up and worked on this one .
> 
> Rebuilt Bluenose II hits the water in Lunenburg - Nova Scotia - CBC News



Sailed on her about 10 yrs ago...up in the Bra 'Dor........that puppy carries a LOT of canvas......main boom is a 80' long 16" round chunk of doug fir!!!! Easy to see why the original pizzed off so many fast running Mainer crews back in the day....impressive boat!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Mark....How you holding up???


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Mornin Mark....How you holding up???



Doing pretty good so far....its 5 o'clock tonight that is the real test.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sailed on her about 10 yrs ago...up in the Bra 'Dor........that puppy carries a LOT of canvas......main boom is a 80' long 16" round chunk of doug fir!!!! Easy to see why the original pizzed off so many fast running Mainer crews back in the day....impressive boat!!!



From my time on her I recall being told that she has the largest working mainsail in the world, around 4,150 square ft of canvas. When carrying all 8 sails she flys over 11,000 sq ft of canvas. That catches a lot of wind power and when the starbord rail is running under on a trip South she`s makin good time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas



Morning Mark, hope you are ready for todays events.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> G D Cat !! Brought in a live mouse I had to chase down!!



WOW it must have been in the air last night. My 2 laided a live one on my stomach last night and proceeded to beat the snot out of me until I woke.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Doing pretty good so far....its 5 o'clock tonight that is the real test.



Cheerish the moment. Make sure your best man doesn't play any tricks on ya.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys.


Mark it will be just fine! Be a day to remember !! Good luck to both of you !


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm , what folder did I save all that iTunes music with Dreary , Doom & Gloom and Sinking feeling theme songs ?


----------



## tbone75

The crew is coming over to split wood today.But I can barely get up! This just SUCKS !!!!! Happy pills aint doing chit! Stihl got more big chunks to chop up!


----------



## dancan

Hey !!!!
I found it !

[video=youtube_share;lgh9XTkQTDI]http://youtu.be/lgh9XTkQTDI[/video]


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> The crew is coming over to split wood today.But I can barely get up! This just SUCKS !!!!! Happy pills aint doing chit! Stihl got more big chunks to chop up!



Sounds like it's working pretty good today .
You say ''Oh my back'' and they split the wood .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sounds like it's working pretty good today .
> You say ''Oh my back'' and they split the wood .



Be OK ,BUT I like splitting wood! :msp_sad:


----------



## dancan

I hear ya on that , I like cutting and splitting , but I aint doin' either , I guess I could sit with my foot up and run a splitter .


----------



## jimdad07

Not to far from the coin toss and kick off time for Mark, hope all goes well. What do think his bride will say about the play by play reporting he will do from the alter to all of us here?


----------



## dancan

I'll put a dollar down on ''He laughs when it's time to say I Do ''


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Doing pretty good so far....its 5 o'clock tonight that is the real test.



Good luck to you Mark  
Hope all goes well!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll put a dollar down on ''He laughs when it's time to say I Do ''



I hope he don't wet his pants! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

He will be just fine. LOL
Till he puts that ring on! LOL
Then she has papers to prove she owns him! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> I'll put a dollar down on ''He laughs when it's time to say I Do ''



Bet you're right. Poor sucker.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dark dreary day here, got some stuff done, parts picked up and just now having lunch. Still got some boxes to open and more stuiff to get done. Final countdown for dear ole Mark...:msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas



Remember;

When the minister says:
For richer, for poorer, in sickness, and in health?

The answer is












Yes, no, no, yes.....




Enjoy the day Ol Buddy.


----------



## AU_K2500

Thanks for all the support.....I think. No play by play untill the reception! Lol. I run I higher risk of balling than I do pissing myself or laughing. Kickoff.....err I mean the weddings at 5. Just getting ready now. Then headed to the church by 2:30 for pictures!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Thanks for all the support.....I think. No play by play untill the reception! Lol. I run I higher risk of balling than I do pissing myself or laughing. Kickoff.....err I mean the weddings at 5. Just getting ready now. Then headed to the church by 2:30 for pictures!



Hes got it bad already!! Posted the same thing twice!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Cantdog

Geeeze......your stuttering already........


----------



## dancan

Good God Man ! No midget pics !


----------



## AU_K2500

I hope I don't stutter....only thing I'm worried about is turning flushed and sweating. And don't worry....no midgets pics cause midgets aren't allowed at the wedding.


----------



## tbone75

Mark this is only your first,wait till your on your third like me!  Plus the other 3 or 4 ................can't remember? I shacked up with! 

I seem to be a slow learner???? 

Really I am sure you two will be just great together!! You know enough about each other by now!! I am a bad example !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Here you go Robin , you should have come up and worked on this one .
> 
> Rebuilt Bluenose II hits the water in Lunenburg - Nova Scotia - CBC News



Seriously cool....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Sailed on her about 10 yrs ago...up in the Bra 'Dor........that puppy carries a LOT of canvas......main boom is a 80' long 16" round chunk of doug fir!!!! Easy to see why the original pizzed off so many fast running Mainer crews back in the day....impressive boat!!!



Lucky guy. 

That would be a place to intern.....


Morning all!!!


----------



## dancan

The amount of stuff that went into that ''refit'' should really make it the Bluenose lll .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> The amount of stuff that went into that ''refit'' should really make it the Bluenose lll .



Like Nelsons ship. HMS Victory. 

14 years to build and 200 years to restore.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I hope I don't stutter....only thing I'm worried about is turning flushed and sweating. And don't worry....no midgets pics cause midgets aren't allowed at the wedding.



Does your soon to be wife look like a midget standing next to you,Grape Ape! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hi John!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hi John!



Hey Rob !! Hows it going over your way?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Rob !! Hows it going over your way?



It's gonna RAIN!! 


Hi Jerry !!!!!


Headin to work!


----------



## tbone75

Just sit down from chopping up chunks.Not real sure I can get back up? :msp_sad:
But they needed them pieces out of there way to get to other stuff.
My BIL said he would cut them up,but he was half drunk before he got here!! No way he is touching a saw!!!!!
He has a bad drinking problem,from the sec he wakes up till he passes out,every day! Must have got up early?
The OLs Uncle is afraid to touch a saw. LOL
So that left me to do it. But its going to cost me!
Not sure why they couldn't work around the big pieces?? :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It's gonna RAIN!!
> 
> 
> Hi Jerry !!!!!
> 
> 
> Headin to work!



You can have that rain! LOL


----------



## tbone75

They aint working for free either. LOL Told them I pay to save my back! LOL
Now they need the truck moved,no body will drive it with no brakes. LOL Sissies !! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Just saw a Quebec license plate. 

Waved hi. 

They thought I was nuts. 

Pretty close call


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Just saw a Quebec license plate.
> 
> Waved hi.
> 
> They thought I was nuts.
> 
> Pretty close call



Are you texting and driving! :msp_scared:


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Are you texting and driving! :msp_scared:
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Stop signs


----------



## tbone75

Moved the truck for them. LOL Its in low range,can't go fast enough to do much. LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> .....................
> My BIL ................ was half drunk before he got here!! ...................:



He celebrating an Arky wedding today ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> He celebrating an Arky wedding today ?



Nope,just cause the sun came up. LOL


----------



## tbone75

His usual is a 30 pack a day.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Are you texting and driving! :msp_scared:
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



The close call was them looking at me like I was crazy.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The close call was them looking at me like I was crazy.....



:hmm3grin2orange: Sometimes the shoe fits? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> It's gonna RAIN!!
> 
> 
> Hi Jerry !!!!!
> 
> 
> Headin to work!



Hi uncle Rob..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wish Dan was here, he could do a brake job on a Mazda3 while I worked on some saws....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hi uncle Rob..



A real good friend on this site calls me that......

Do you know him?????


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> A real good friend on this site calls me that......
> 
> Do you know him?????



Possibly??


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wish Dan was here, he could do a brake job on a Mazda3 while I worked on some saws....LOL



I'm here , post some pics and I'll walk you through it :jester:

Heck , if I was there , it would be the same thing


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Possibly??



Well the charges were dropped!!


Mom says that's better than acquittal.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Opened the saw box and found a big......ORANGE.....SAW!!!..:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

But I could hold the light in one hand and a beer in the other , kinda like what I'm doin' now to some extent .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Well the charges were dropped!!
> 
> 
> Mom says that's better than acquittal.....



No record if the charges are dropped. I have spent way too much of my life in court....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> No record if the charges are dropped. I have spent way too much of my life in court....LOL



So has Mom.......;-))


----------



## tbone75

I see the Pit Bull down there!
Hows it going Robin? Or you sleeping? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I see the Pit Bull down there!
> Hows it going Robin? Or you sleeping? LOL



You can hear him snore from here!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You can hear him snore from here!!



You are closer to him that me! LOL I can't hear him. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I gave up and flopped down for an hour. LOL Stihl hurt like a flippy cap!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Opened the saw box and found a big......ORANGE.....SAW!!!..:msp_scared::msp_scared:



Oh, post a pic. Leme see!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh, post a pic. Leme see!!



I wana see too!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Lucky guy.
> 
> That would be a place to intern.....
> 
> 
> Morning all!!!




It's run by the province so the crew are "state" workers...I was just on a touristy day sail....it was to hot to ride the bike on another 300 mile day trip out of Baddeck that week so we figured a day on the water was called for....near zero wind..but I found the sweet spot on the aft trunk, in the shade of the mainsail where the air spilled out over the boom and down at about 15 knts on a 2 knt day..didn't get to see what she was famous for but growing up on the water, around all manner of motor and sailing vessels it was easy to see what she was made for.........even back then with more or less silent propulsion the "Need For Speed" was ever present....The Blue Nose filled that order. With 11,150 sqft and 112 ft of waterline makes her a good performer....if I remember her mainmast is 125 ft (from deck level) and the topmast has to be dropped in oder for her to pass under the Seal Island Bridge in the Great Bras'd'Or's channel. (119 ft)...anyway you shake it...125' of mast on 112' of waterline makes for an air gathering machine....and the II has the advantage with twin 3208 Cats to make way when the wind fails!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> A real good friend on this site calls me that......
> 
> Do you know him?????



Probably......virtually...LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> But I could hold the light in one hand and a beer in the other , kinda like what I'm doin' now to some extent .



Except for the light??


----------



## Cantdog

So.......after catching up with you "Chatty Cathys" I find me talking to myself......not unusual......another tall green can if you please barcreep........I'm officially on standby......LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Except for the light??



Right !!

Jameson on ice in one hand and a beer in the other , what a nice combination .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Right !!
> 
> Jameson on ice in one hand and a beer in the other , what a nice combination .




A smoothe chasah.....we call it!!


----------



## dancan

It's all your guy's fault , I was quite happy sitting in my corner drinkin' my rye and 7 , now I have to coordinate both hands at the same time :msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

And just for the record , I did not drop any orange saws at Jerry's door step .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And just for the record , I did not drop any orange saws at Jerry's door step .



Sure you didn't :monkey:


----------



## Cantdog

I really like Nova Scotia and all it's people..but especially Cape Breton...done 2 bike trips around the island on the same '59 Pan Head 22 yrs apart...with different passengers...LOL Sparky ..you listening???

I like it so much this guys name is Canso..........for the Straight of Canso...and the causeway too...


----------



## tbone75

Had to go move the splitter and the truck! LOL
Then I started a fire !!.............In the stove! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sparky should be hitched by now?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> .......
> Then I started a fire !!.............In the stove! LOL



I hate to tell ya but the wife still has the ac on up here .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I hate to tell ya but the wife still has the ac on up here .



Must have got above 50 today! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sparky should be hitched by now?



Yep...Probably.....Good enough...John...I think you and have lived parallel lives...'cept you got married more often than me....LOL!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Robin. Or anyone;
There was a movie in maybe the 50-60s about the Anerica and it's first race in England. 

Isle of Wight......can't think of the movie.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep...Probably.....Good enough...John...I think you and have lived parallel lives...'cept you got married more often than me....LOL!



I am just a slow learner! LOL That and I don't put up with no BS ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> So.......after catching up with you "Chatty Cathys" I find me talking to myself......not unusual......another tall green can if you please barcreep........I'm officially on standby......LOL!!!



Didn't mean to leave. At work and all. And looking for the name of that movie. 

Bugs me. Got me started on sailing and ice boats. 

Another guy I knew used to race. Even named a bit of tackle after him. 

Sailed very little but loved every bit of it. Esp. The workmanship of the boats.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Robin. Or anyone;
> There was a movie in maybe the 50-60s about the Anerica and it's first race in England.
> 
> Isle of Wight......can't think of the movie.



May need Papa Smurf for that one? Hes old nuff! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Page 4040


----------



## dancan

The Arky hitched by now ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> The Arky hitched by now ?



Arky?

Texas or Georgia 

Or am I too slow......

Yep I am.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Arky?
> 
> Texas or Georgia
> 
> Or am I too slow......



Dan must be into the happy pills? :msp_w00t:

Texass now ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Robin. Or anyone;
> There was a movie in maybe the 50-60s about the Anerica and it's first race in England.
> 
> Isle of Wight......can't think of the movie.




There was in the late 60's...with the reproduction America...but alot of it was filmed right here in Penobscot Bay...interestingly very close friends of mine were on their familys purpose built coastal schooner...the only modern (at the time) charter boat on the coast...she was quick and when under good wind they radioed to Mary Day to haul back as they were overtaking the America...making her look bad....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The Arky hitched by now ?



The Arky is the other Marc! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> There was in the late 60's...with the reproduction America...but alot of it was filmed right here in Penobscot Bay...interestingly very close friends of mine were on their familys purpose built coastal schooner...the only modern (at the time) charter boat on the coast...she was quick and when under good wind they radioed to Mary Day to haul back as they were overtaking the America...making her look bad....LOL!!!



That's a good story. Gregory Peck? Can't find one he did in IMDb.


----------



## tbone75

Did you get the boat job Robin?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Did you get the boat job Robin?



Haven't turned in the proposal yet John....changes before I can get a handle on it....gotta be close to the bone on this one...Monday afternoon I think...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Haven't turned in the proposal yet John....changes before I can get a handle on it....gotta be close to the bone on this one...Monday afternoon I think...



Good luck with it! Be nice if you could be set for the winter!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Good luck with it! Be nice if you could be set for the winter!



LOL yes it would ...be the first time in 4 yrs!!! But again...not counting chickens.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL yes it would ...be the first time in 4 yrs!!! But again...not counting chickens.......



Mail order custom cabinets?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Mail order custom cabinets?



Alway somebody cheeper...hard to believe I know! LOL...

In this business the client has to touch the work to understand the time involved..even then???


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Alway somebody cheeper...hard to believe I know! LOL...
> 
> In this business the client has to touch the work to understand the time involved..even then???



Yep.....know what you mean. Anyone that has never done any kind of wood working has no idea!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Arky?
> 
> Texas or Georgia
> 
> Or am I too slow......
> 
> Yep I am.



Arky , Texan , Georgan sounds all the same to us Canadians and they all talk funny LOL

I thought he was an Arky , musta got my wires crossed somehow .
Only got 1 McHappy pill left  , I gonna have to talk to the doc about that .


----------



## sefh3

Cantdog said:


> Alway somebody cheeper...hard to believe I know! LOL...
> 
> In this business the client has to touch the work to understand the time involved..even then???



THey would never understand. It's like everything else. Someone will do it cheaper no matter what. Kinda like snowplowing and lawn mowing business. Some will do it cheaper without having correct insurance. Then when something goes wrong, they go out of business. Customer losses again.


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Arky , Texan , Georgan sounds all the same to us Canadians and they all talk funny LOL
> 
> I thought he was an Arky , musta got my wires crossed somehow .
> Only got 1 McHappy pill left  , I gonna have to talk to the doc about that .



How in the world did you let that happen. Only one pill left????


----------



## dancan

Didn't think I'd need more , was saving the last few for weeks , poor planning on my part .


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> THey would never understand. It's like everything else. Someone will do it cheaper no matter what. Kinda like snowplowing and lawn mowing business. Some will do it cheaper without having correct insurance. Then when something goes wrong, they go out of business. Customer losses again.



Yep...You nailed it.....


----------



## tbone75

Pappy Smurf is slow at catching up tonight. LOL Hes been slacking on here to much! LOL

That house may be kicking his arse! LOL


----------



## sefh3

I think he fell asleep in front of the computer.....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Pappy Smurf is slow at catching up tonight. LOL Hes been slacking on here to much! LOL
> 
> That house may be kicking his arse! LOL



Might be that bent 70E top handle beat him....though I doubt it...LOL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys, skunked tonight by the deer. I'll get my revenge once the gun seasons open, the .270 is sighted in to cover most of the field from the back porch. Of course by that time of the season all the big ones will be smart enough not to show their faces in daylight.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening guys, skunked tonight by the deer. I'll get my revenge once the gun seasons open, the .270 is sighted in to cover most of the field from the back porch. Of course by that time of the season all the big ones will be smart enough not to show their faces in daylight.



You got it to easy with a rifle! LOL Shotgun with slugs is a little harder! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> THey would never understand. It's like everything else. Someone will do it cheaper no matter what. Kinda like snowplowing and lawn mowing business. Some will do it cheaper without having correct insurance. Then when something goes wrong, they go out of business. Customer losses again.



15 or so years ago at a gun show a guy had some knives. 

Sides were smooth. Radii uniform. Champher dead straight till it blended. Nothing stood out. And not just shiney. Look at your eye smooth. 

Yeah, I liked them. I asked what they were made of. 

He asked what kind of metal work I did. 

I asked how he knew. 

You're the first person not to complain about the price!! 

Yup. Folks don't realize...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> 15 or so years ago at a gun show a guy had some knives.
> 
> Sides were smooth. Radii uniform. Champher dead straight till it blended. Nothing stood out. And not just shiney. Look at your eye smooth.
> 
> Yeah, I liked them. I asked what they were made of.
> 
> He asked what kind of metal work I did.
> 
> I asked how he knew.
> 
> You're the first person not to complain about the price!!
> 
> Yup. Folks don't realize...



I get 100 for a average knife. Good thing I just do it for fun! I would go broke making them! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I think he fell asleep in front of the computer.....



Think you may be right? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Been busy !! getting my new cat i got for free settled in


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Been busy !! getting my new cat i got for free settled in



You are just soooo meeeaan.


----------



## tbone75

Ron your are MEEN !! LOL
Picked up a friend for DCD?


----------



## tbone75

Everybody left again?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Everybody left again?



no


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> no



Hows work going?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are just soooo meeeaan.




Ohhh...Ron you've overstated the obvious again.....1 of 9......


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hows work going?



Done with the Chicken Little "The Sky is Falling" stuff. 

Just carbon steel suction bells. Go on the bottom of a multistage pump.


----------



## Stihl 041S

You got mail John!!


----------



## Cantdog

OK...the echo is starting to un-nerve me. (absence of noise)..I'm off to the covers...and not the off-white/gray covers like Ron but the pure red/black covers like my Swedish friends.....LOL ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ..........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> You got mail John!!



And so does Jim ....

Night Robin.


----------



## tbone75

Nite Robin,not to far behind you. I think? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> OK...the echo is starting to un-nerve me. (absence of noise)..I'm off to the covers...and not the off-white/gray covers like Ron but the pure red/black covers like my Swedish friends.....LOL ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ..........



The colors are gonna take a while to figure out.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> The colors are gonna take a while to figure out.....



Finally got it. 

Very slow today......

Must sleep...zzzzzzzzz 

Night all!!


----------



## dancan

Night Rob !
Say Hi to the ZZZSlackerzz on the way by .


----------



## dancan

Geez , I think I'll have to go ''out there'' and play in a Aussie thread , at least their up and fighting ..............ZZZSlackerz !


----------



## roncoinc

Dang cat got me up early,had to take it out for a drag.....


----------



## dancan

Not hard to get that mental image LOL


----------



## dancan

Does that make me a mentalist or just mental ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Does that make me a mentalist or just mental ?



Uh,,think maybe you need a brain for either ??
leaves ME out !!


----------



## Cantdog

Hard to come up to speed this morning....another rainy day....damp.... gray...gotta go and put the first coat of urethane on that entertainment cabinet I completed yesterday...joy....also today, gotta pull together all the numbers and format it into a formal proposal for that boat job......latest change....they don't like the cherry plywood available for the door panels....have to price out veneering my own plywood with 1/16" cherry veneer...vacume bag both sides of sheets and sheets...further joy.....passage door panels are two sheets of 1/4" glued together and then veneered both sides...cabinet door panels are one sheet 1/4" veneered both sides.....complete joy.....oh well...as they say time is money...and this is shaping up to take lots of time....now about that money???


No saw work today....though I stihl have to box up that 590 for the trip to Minisoda.....been gathering (at great cost!!!) NOS parts for the incoming 910....probably going to do a build from scratch thread on it as it has to go all the way back to square one to replace the PTO side case half and then back to fully useable condition again. The 910 is similar to the 621 in that it shares very little with any other Jonsereds......only not made for nearly as long, so there are less parts around for it. For instance, the flywheel side case half is shared with the 920 and 930...however the PTO side case half is is only used on the 910...totally different casting and AV mounts.....fortunately I happen to have a NOS PTO side case half that I bought in a pile of other NOS Jonsereds case sets and halves a while back.....a build thread on this odd ball should be good reading.......(only to those who could give a ratz azz about older Jonsereds)


----------



## dancan

The woodwork sure sounds like a lot of hours ! 
The 910 sure sounds like a lot of hours !
Hey they both sound the same LOL 
Both should make for great build threads !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hard to come up to speed this morning....another rainy day....damp.... gray...gotta go and put the first coat of urethane on that entertainment cabinet I completed yesterday...joy....also today, gotta pull together all the numbers and format it into a formal proposal for that boat job......latest change....they don't like the cherry plywood available for the door panels....have to price out veneering my own plywood with 1/16" cherry veneer...vacume bag both sides of sheets and sheets...further joy.....passage door panels are two sheets of 1/4" glued together and then veneered both sides...cabinet door panels are one sheet 1/4" veneered both sides.....complete joy.....oh well...as they say time is money...and this is shaping up to take lots of time....now about that money???
> 
> 
> No saw work today....though I stihl have to box up that 590 for the trip to Minisoda.....been gathering (at great cost!!!) NOS parts for the incoming 910....probably going to do a build from scratch thread on it as it has to go all the way back to square one to replace the PTO side case half and then back to fully useable condition again. The 910 is similar to the 621 in that it shares very little with any other Jonsereds......only not made for nearly as long, so there are less parts around for it. For instance, the flywheel side case half is shared with the 920 and 930...however the PTO side case half is is only used on the 910...totally different casting and AV mounts.....fortunately I happen to have a NOS PTO side case half that I bought in a pile of other NOS Jonsereds case sets and halves a while back.....a build thread on this odd ball should be good reading.......(only to those who could give a ratz azz about older Jonsereds)





You enjoy thee old red's so THATS what counts..

Dunno bout that job,,i think i smell a to fussy,waiting to be unhappy,mind changing customer..
more changes in the works as the job progresses adding to your time and cost as THEY wont pay cause they will have you by the what Hoss dont have !
caution recomended.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL Hopefully, the woodwork makes more money the the 910 work!!!! The 910 is already into me for $150 or so and I haven't even seen the saw yet...(other than pics)


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas! Everything went according to plan last night. Had a great time. She legally owns me now.. the saw work is going to become more and more important to my mental health!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas! Everything went according to plan last night. Had a great time. She legally owns me now.. the saw work is going to become more and more important to my mental health!



Was in the shed yestday and saw another therapy session for the box


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Was in the shed yestday and saw another therapy session for the box



Good lord Ron. How big a box can you send USPS? You already posted a pic with about 6 yellow Arrows in it.


----------



## dancan

She let you out of the cage on day 1 ???


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You enjoy thee old red's so THATS what counts..
> 
> Dunno bout that job,,i think i smell a to fussy,waiting to be unhappy,mind changing customer..
> more changes in the works as the job progresses adding to your time and cost as THEY wont pay cause they will have you by the what Hoss dont have !
> caution recomended.




Ahhh...therein lies the beauty of the bidding process....all work to be as described in the quote...any changes or additions or other work not described constitutes an "Extra" and is subject to regular hourly shop rate.......so essentially the price goes out the window....you count on changes...rely on them actually....They will be fussy but I'm OK with fussy and I would be working through the yard not for the client...but apparently he likes their work as this is his second boat built by them....identicle in every way to the first, which is in the shop as we speak for a complete refit. 89 yr old guy paid up front $4.4 mil for the new one plus funding a complete tear down and replacment of piece of mechanical equipment and total facelift on the old one...this boat was built in 1999.....if I can get my foot in the door, I think this could work nicely for everyone.....might even have enough money to finish the 910.....


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Good lord Ron. How big a box can you send USPS? You already posted a pic with about 6 yellow Arrows in it.



nononononnoo,,,that was a pic of saws for ME to work on !!
tho there "may" be a couple of box saws there


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ahhh...therein lies the beauty of the bidding process....all work to be as described in the quote...any changes or additions or other work not described constitutes an "Extra" and is subject to regular hourly shop rate.......so essentially the price goes out the window....you count on changes...rely on them actually....They will be fussy but I'm OK with fussy and I would be working through the yard not for the client...but apparently he likes their work as this is his second boat built by them....identicle in every way to the first, which is in the shop as we speak for a complete refit. 89 yr old guy paid up front $4.4 mil for the new one plus funding a complete tear down and replacment of piece of mechanical equipment and total facelift on the old one...this boat was built in 1999.....if I can get my foot in the door, I think this could work nicely for everyone.....might even have enough money to finish the 910.....



I'm sure you can CYO when you need to,but,,thats when having been burned and experienced turns me into a cautios type.
had a bad experiance when the guy with the money let it be known that HE was the boss,,the golden rule as it is.
hope it all works out and well,would really be nice to have a good job thru the winter


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I'm sure you can CYO when you need to,but,,thats when having been burned and experienced turns me into a cautios type.
> had a bad experiance when the guy with the money let it be known that HE was the boss,,the golden rule as it is.
> hope it all works out and well,would really be nice to have a good job thru the winter




Yeah I know what you mean...I am very cautious of contract work too...that's why I have gone back and asked questions twice now and will call the guy this afternoon for a little more clarification before I submitt my proposal tomorrow....devil's in the details..... and little things not thought of sure can add in a hurry...things like the finger holes in these cabinet doors...not simply a hole with eased edges big enough for you to get your finger in but an actual turned cherry bushing that doesn't go all the way through the door but bottoms out 1/8 from the backside and the inside dia continues to the backside...the outside stands proud of the door face about 1/8" and is larger dia than the bushing itself. This is rounded over and covers the hole in the door.....tricky little piece of woodworking to reproduce 54 times....flawlessly....that detail alone adds several thousand dollars to the job...nothing can be overlooked...I hope!!! LOL!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> She let you out of the cage on day 1 ???


We have an agreement....


roncoinc said:


> nononononnoo,,,that was a pic of saws for ME to work on !!
> tho there "may" be a couple of box saws there


Haha. I know they're your saws I was seeing if I could slip one past ya.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> We have an agreement....
> 
> Haha. I know they're your saws I was seeing if I could slip one past ya.



Agreement? ..................... That is soooooo funny!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Next thing he'll tell us is that she's OK with leaving the seat up .


----------



## tbone75

Football day for Ron,what the rest of you doing today? I got the splitting crew coming I think? LOL
But don't think I will be able to help? Bad night again. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Next thing he'll tell us is that she's OK with leaving the seat up .



They sure get fussy about that!! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Football day for Ron,what the rest of you doing today? I got the splitting crew coming I think? LOL
> But don't think I will be able to help? Bad night again. :msp_thumbdn:



Durn Mazda brake job, still not finished, got to make a special tool to turn the rear calipers back in to get enough room for them to slip over the new brake pads. Talk about beerengineering...LOL
Got a big orange saw to clean up after helping a good friend move his daughter and all her stuff to another apt.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Durn Mazda brake job, still not finished, got to make a special tool to turn the rear calipers back in to get enough room for them to slip over the new brake pads. Talk about beerengineering...LOL
> Got a big orange saw to clean up after helping a good friend move his daughter and all her stuff to another apt.



You can buy that tool at a auto parts store. LOL Seems they all have that now?

Where is the Orange saw pix? LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Durn Mazda brake job, still not finished, got to make a special tool to turn the rear calipers back in to get enough room for them to slip over the new brake pads. Talk about beerengineering...LOL
> Got a big orange saw to clean up after helping a good friend move his daughter and all her stuff to another apt.



Collaboration of Ford and Mazda LOL
Take a sacrificial socket and grind out some nubs for the piston , push and turn .
Sometimes it's easier if you crack the bleeder screw .

There , where's my beer :jester:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You can buy that tool at a auto parts store. LOL Seems they all have that now?
> 
> Where is the Orange saw pix? LOL



Its that 690 Solo I won over in the Injured Logger draw, I had Terry send it up to me after I got back from Burning Man. I will get some picts after I clean it up some, maybe take before and after picts etc. Got something biting my toes and pulling my socks off..LOL


----------



## dancan

Looks livelier than Ron's cat .


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas! Everything went according to plan last night. Had a great time. She legally owns me now.. the saw work is going to become more and more important to my mental health!



Congrats!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Collaboration of Ford and Mazda LOL
> Take a sacrificial socket and grind out some nubs for the piston , push and turn .
> Sometimes it's easier if you crack the bleeder screw .
> 
> There , where's my beer :jester:



Yeah,...I can make something easily. I watched a couple of Youtube how to`s and laughed at how they went about doing something that took way too much time, I can make a very easy to use tool in about 15-20 mins that will work much better than the stuff I seen on Youtube....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Looks livelier than Ron's cat .



He gets wound up a couple of times a day, usually mornings and again around feeding time in the evenings, he`s only a kitten (9 months) and weighs 13 lbs, will gain another 4-5 by the time he gets full size....LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Congrats!



Old married man now! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Looks livelier than Ron's cat .



Mine dont eat as much


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its that 690 Solo I won over in the Injured Logger draw, I had Terry send it up to me after I got back from Burning Man. I will get some picts after I clean it up some, maybe take before and after picts etc. Got something biting my toes and pulling my socks off..LOL



Pretty kitty !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Mine dont eat as much



I BET, my cat eats like I do....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He gets wound up a couple of times a day, usually mornings and again around feeding time in the evenings, he`s only a kitten (9 months) and weighs 13 lbs, will gain another 4-5 by the time he gets full size....LOL



Big cat! I got one that big,gray fluff ball! LOL He rides on the step-sons dirt bike with him? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its that 690 Solo I won over in the Injured Logger draw, I had Terry send it up to me after I got back from Burning Man. I will get some picts after I clean it up some, maybe take before and after picts etc. Got something biting my toes and pulling my socks off..LOL



I bet that Solo 690 looks an awful lot like my Dolmar 9010 :msp_thumbsup:. I bet you like that saw just fine.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I BET, my cat eats like I do....LOL



Dang! Don't want to pay the food bill on you two! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Pretty kitty !!



He`s tearing my place to shreds, knocks everything over and stomps around like a moose. Hope he gets better with age.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Big cat! I got one that big,gray fluff ball! LOL He rides on the step-sons dirt bike with him? LOL



Yeah,..this guy is going to be big, he`s a Maine Coon cat and he is just growing his structure, skeleton,right now and will put on weight after a year old or so. He has the temperment of a small dog and acts more like a dog than any cat I have ever known.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I bet that Solo 690 looks an awful lot like my Dolmar 9010 :msp_thumbsup:. I bet you like that saw just fine.



It might have some Dolmar influences in it, its a 90cc saw from what I have read and I know it has a lot of compression right now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..this guy is going to be big, he`s a Maine Coon cat and he is just growing his structure, skeleton,right now and will put on weight after a year old or so. He has the temperment of a small dog and acts more like a dog than any cat I have ever known.



Cats are so funny! Thats why I like them!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang! Don't want to pay the food bill on you two! :hmm3grin2orange:



I hear you, I buy his food in big bags like dog food comes in, special stuff from the veternirian shop, good for his bones and young development. $$$$.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Cats are so funny! Thats why I like them!



His wind up time is just about over for the morning, it will take a half hour to clean up all the mess he has made. He will sleep now for 4-5 hrsand then get up and eat, then its wind up time again for 2-3 hrs...


----------



## little possum

Couple days late, but did find some pictures of the White


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> It might have some Dolmar influences in it, its a 90cc saw from what I have read and I know it has a lot of compression right now.



My Dolmar dealer says that Dolmar makes the 690 for Solo and that they are close to the same saw. When my first 9010 had all the problems one of the saws they offered me was a 690. I had to have the Dolmar name though...of course the poor 9010 will probably be forgotten when I get that 088 running.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> His wind up time is just about over for the morning, it will take a half hour to clean up all the mess he has made. He will sleep now for 4-5 hrsand then get up and eat, then its wind up time again for 2-3 hrs...



Sleep,eat and play a little. Bout all they do! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> My Dolmar dealer says that Dolmar makes the 690 for Solo and that they are close to the same saw. When my first 9010 had all the problems one of the saws they offered me was a 690. I had to have the Dolmar name though...of course the poor 9010 will probably be forgotten when I get that 088 running.



WELL,....now a 088 is very hard to beat....LOL
The 690 may be hard to find parts for if ever needed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sleep,eat and play a little. Bout all they do! LOL



Yeah, this fella has never been outside, he`s scared to death if we try to carry him out to a car and won`t go near the door on his own. He is just a big house #####cat...LOL


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Couple days late, but did find some pictures of the White



Mom'll let you park that in your driveway ! Your mom is cool !!


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Mom'll let you park that in your driveway ! Your mom is cool !!



Comes with a mini 5th wheel so you can hauls saws and guns ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice truck LP, don`t think it is much good for hauling firewood or even transporting bikes or any gear. Bet it can haul AZZ pretty good though....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, this fella has never been outside, he`s scared to death if we try to carry him out to a car and won`t go near the door on his own. He is just a big house #####cat...LOL



The OLs midget cat was like that for a while. Now we can't keep her inside! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The OLs midget cat was like that for a while. Now we can't keep her inside! LOL



I have to DRAG mine outside !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I have to DRAG mine outside !



Your bad! LOL

It stinking yet? LOL Or did you dry it good?


----------



## tbone75

Splitter crew showed up! :msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The OLs midget cat was like that for a while. Now we can't keep her inside! LOL



Not sure this one will ever want to go outside, time will tell.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Splitter crew showed up! :msp_smile:



Get to workin then!!


----------



## jimdad07

Going hunting!


----------



## tbone75

Got them splitting now! 
Me not so much :msp_thumbdn: Just about useless today :msp_thumbdn:
Guess there is nothing I can do about it?


----------



## dancan

I can send you my last McHappy pill if ya want it but it might be a bit late by the time it gets there .


----------



## little possum

Yep it was a pretty neat ol rig. Toying with the idea of building one. But gotta get the 4-71 fixed or gone. And then the 454 IH with loader home and fixed


----------



## AU_K2500

Made it to the beach. About to go to the getting place. Gonna go crazy with the groceries.....crab, shrimp, maybe some lobster, a steak or two!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> He`s tearing my place to shreds, knocks everything over and stomps around like a moose. Hope he gets better with age.



Kitty qualudes....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Kitty qualudes....



Nah.................Cat Nip !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I can send you my last McHappy pill if ya want it but it might be a bit late by the time it gets there .



My pills just aint helping at all today! :msp_confused:
The Dr. won't give me anything stronger! Yep,I asked a while back. LOL
All I am doing is driving the truck over to the wood pile and back.


----------



## dancan

Time to go to Mexico LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all!!

Jim the ugly 088 is going in the solvent tank and check your email. 

LP ; love the Rat Rod!!

Robin; good luck on the bid. Fit on those inserts would have to be just right. So simple but they sure aren't. Metal doesn't dry out and shrink. 

Jerry; be glad that cat likes the inside. Had a cat that would bring in rabbits abs squirrels to play with. Climb in the top of the garage and die. LOL

Mark. Congrats and enjoy. 

Dan. Found the forge book!!

Hi John !!

Hi Ron. Who is watching football...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Too much garlic???











No such thing!


----------



## tbone75

Got me degree wheel made! Printed it out on photo paper then laminated it! Now just trim it out! LOL

Thanks Rob!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Got me degree wheel made! Printed it out on photo paper then laminated it! Now just trim it out! LOL
> 
> Thanks Rob!!!



It Is My Pleasure

More pump pics on the way!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Your bad! LOL
> 
> It stinking yet? LOL Or did you dry it good?



Washed it today.
dont think it liked the spin cycle !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Washed it today.
> dont think it liked the spin cycle !!



You know nothin bout kats. 

Gentle cycle. Air fluff dry. 

Hey Ron!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Washed it today.
> dont think it liked the spin cycle !!



Least DCD will have a buddy for the winter.Seeing how he wasn't smart nuff to fly South! :hmm3grin2orange:

Maybe you told him you have a hot tub? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Print it out full size and have a classy wheel


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> You know nothin bout kats.
> 
> Gentle cycle. Air fluff dry.
> 
> Hey Ron!



No fabric softener for fluffy fur ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Least DCD will have a buddy for the winter.Seeing how he wasn't smart nuff to fly South! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Maybe you told him you have a hot tub? LOL



Havent seen Dancantduck for awhile,,i better check on him i think..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Print it out full size and have a classy wheel



Got to have that one!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No fabric softener for fluffy fur ??



Stiff kitty?


----------



## tbone75

Got to move the truck again! BRB


----------



## tbone75

Stihl can't get them wimps to drive that truck! LOL Guess I should fix the brakes? LOL


----------



## tbone75

My wheel pic is stihl flimsy,may need to glue to something stiffer.

Ammo?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stihl can't get them wimps to drive that truck! LOL Guess I should fix the brakes? LOL



You only need one wheel brake working, a lot of old farm trucks I drove as a kid only had one brake working. The 2.5 tons and up had a driveshaft emergency brake on them and that`s about all they would have for a brake. Shut them off in low gear and they stop pretty fast.


----------



## Cantdog

Those usually are sized to glue right to an old CD John........nice and stiff and gives you a well centered hole...this one is....


http://www.tavia.com/free_degree_wheel.jpg


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You only need one wheel brake working, a lot of old farm trucks I drove as a kid only had one brake working. The 2.5 tons and up had a driveshaft emergency brake on them and that`s about all they would have for a brake. Shut them off in low gear and they stop pretty fast.



The parking brake works! LOL But in low range I don't even need that. LOL There just wimps! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Those usually are sized to glue right to an old CD John........nice and stiff and gives you a well centered hole...this one is....
> 
> 
> http://www.tavia.com/free_degree_wheel.jpg



Very good Robin !! Thanks !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

My solution for the Mazda problem,


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The parking brake works! LOL But in low range I don't even need that. LOL There just wimps! LOL



You just need a sense of timing.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Got to move the truck again! BRB



I give.....BRB?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> my wheel pic is stihl flimsy,may need to glue to something stiffer.
> 
> Ammo? :d



stiffer!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl 041s said:


> i give.....brb?



be right back


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My solution for the Mazda problem,



Better save it! You may need it again! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I give.....BRB?



Be Right Back


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Those usually are sized to glue right to an old CD John........nice and stiff and gives you a well centered hole...this one is....
> 
> 
> http://www.tavia.com/free_degree_wheel.jpg



Look familiar John???? LOL

BRB. Know I know. 

Thanks Jerry and John !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Look familiar John???? LOL
> 
> BRB. Know I know.
> 
> Thanks Jerry and John !



Yep! LOL Same one!

Jerry was faster than me! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Better save it! You may need it again! LOL



Yeah,..it took me 23 minutes to jack up the car, remove the wheel, the anti rattle spring and the two slider bolts fro the caliper. Then measure the diameter of the caliper piston the centers of the two pins are 3/4" , each pin is 3/16" dia. I then chose a 1 1/2" dia X 1/8" thick washer, center punched the two pin holes and drilled them out in the drill press. Cut the two pins from the shank of a Tap Con bolt and then inserted them through the washer, welded them in place with the Mig. Next placed a 3/4" hex nut on top and welded it on good enough to rotate the piston and push inward at the same time. The pistons retracted easily and had plenty of room to slip the caliper over the pads and rotor. Total cost 30 cents and 23 mins of my time and this thing actually works well...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Now if I can print it to fit a CD. Not to puter bright!! LOL Getting close!


----------



## dancan

Geeez Jerry , You only made one side of the four sided tool !









:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I bet it fits better than that ''It almost fits'' four sided tool LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..it took me 23 minutes to jack up the car, remove the wheel, the anti rattle spring and the two slider bolts fro the caliper. Then measure the diameter of the caliper piston the centers of the two pins are 3/4" , each pin is 3/16" dia. I then chose a 1 1/2" dia X 1/8" thick washer, center punched the two pin holes and drilled them out in the drill press. Cut the two pins from the shank of a Tap Con bolt and then inserted them through the washer, welded them in place with the Mig. Next placed a 3/4" hex nut on top and welded it on good enough to rotate the piston and push inward at the same time. The pistons retracted easily and had plenty of room to slip the caliper over the pads and rotor. Total cost 30 cents and 23 mins of my time and this thing actually works well...LOL



Not bad at all! LOL Them ones in the store fit several different brakes. I forget what they cost? To much I am sure!! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Geeez Jerry , You only made one side of the four sided tool !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Did you know that that 4 sided tool won`t fit a Mazda without grinding two of the pins down, well the guy on You Tube took an hour to grind his down with a dremel tool with a small wheel on it...LOL
I would have just bored the 2 holes a little bigger on the piston head...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I bet it fits better than that ''It almost fits'' four sided tool LOL



Gonna try and copy the book tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I bet it fits better than that ''It almost fits'' four sided tool LOL



Its a perfect fit actually, push it into place with my thumb and it stays there till I place a 3/4" socket over it with a 3" extension on a 3/8" drive ratchet, push inward and rotate.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Geeez Jerry , You only made one side of the four sided tool !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Them things suck! LOL But you got to have something?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Gonna try and copy the book tonight.



Great!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Them things suck! LOL But you got to have something?



I watched a guy trying to use one on You Tube and it seemed to be a clunky POS but maybe the guy using it was...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Them things suck! LOL But you got to have something?



I will just make them as needed, so simple and cost so little to make one.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I watched a guy trying to use one on You Tube and it seemed to be a clunky POS but maybe the guy using it was...LOL



I am sure your home made one works twice as good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am sure your home made one works twice as good!



It worked fine for me and I built it for future adaption, I can thread the 1/2 bolt of my pad pusher into it if necessary and as I turn the pusher bolt in it will rotate the adapter and piston and do the pushing all at the same time, just for the more difficult ones I hope I never encounter but I always make my stuff to be adaptable.


----------



## tbone75

Dinner is ready!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well this Solo 690 is in fairly nice shape, its been well used by someone that knows how to mix fuel. It is very dirty inside like most work saws are with lots of crud that needs to come outa there. This is a big saw and it is starting to grow on me, I pulled the muffler and the P&C are perfect, hardly any signs of wear. It started up on the second pull and really runs nice, idles as it should and revs up instantly, has a nice top end roar. This saw is really well engineered, made from robust castings and good quality ,heavy duty components. I will get some picts taken soon, I was a bit too busy today to actually take picts, I spent maybe a half hour going over the saw and only removed the outer covers, all the crud is still in there....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well this Solo 690 is in fairly nice shape, its been well used by someone that knows how to mix fuel. It is very dirty inside like most work saws are with lots of crud that needs to come outa there. This is a big saw and it is starting to grow on me, I pulled the muffler and the P&C are perfect, hardly any signs of wear. It started up on the second pull and really runs nice, idles as it should and revs up instantly, has a nice top end roar. This saw is really well engineered, made from robust castings and good quality ,heavy duty components. I will get some picts taken soon, I was a bit too busy today to actually take picts, I spent maybe a half hour going over the saw and only removed the outer covers, all the crud is still in there....LOL



I really think you will like running that saw. I am wondering how you will like it compared to an 066.

Saw three bucks tonight, think I could get on in bow range? No f'ing way!


----------



## jimdad07

Just saw pics of that 088, what a machine. Rob sure knows how to clean a saw up!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Just saw pics of that 088, what a machine. Rob sure knows how to clean a saw up!



I seen them too :msp_razz:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I seen them too :msp_razz:



I figured you did.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Just saw pics of that 088, what a machine. Rob sure knows how to clean a saw up!



She took a LONG bath in the solvent tank with the vibrator on HI!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> She took a LONG bath in the solvent tank with the vibrator on HI!



Must have been some vibrator...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Must have been some vibrator...:hmm3grin2orange:



Put a smile on your face from 398 miles away. LOL

The agitator shelf does up to 200 lbs. LOTS of tractor parts have gone thru.

You get the IPL ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I really think you will like running that saw. I am wondering how you will like it compared to an 066.
> 
> Saw three bucks tonight, think I could get on in bow range? No f'ing way!



It seems heavier than my 066`s but I don`t have a bar and chain on it yet, it will have to cut like the devil hisself to do as well as my 066`s. They are the fastest cutters I have with 30" bars they don`t even slow up when buried in hardwood. The 066`s are heavily ported and muffler modded of course.


----------



## tbone75

I see the newlywed down there! 
Hall pass?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I see the newlywed down there!
> Hall pass?



Burn!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> It seems heavier than my 066`s but I don`t have a bar and chain on it yet, it will have to cut like the devil hisself to do as well as my 066`s. They are the fastest cutters I have with 30" bars they don`t even slow up when buried in hardwood. The 066`s are heavily ported and muffler modded of course.



I wouldn't expect anything less, you will have to give this Solo the same treatment.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I wouldn't expect anything less, you will have to give this Solo the same treatment.




I will have to study the P&C to see if it has room for porting, the intake and carb, timing and muffler will all play a big part in how much power and speed I can get out of it.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will have to study the P&C to see if it has room for porting, the intake and carb, timing and muffler will all play a big part in how much power and speed I can get out of it.



Knowing how you are, there will be just something missing until you do all that. I give it a month before we are reading about the mods.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will have to study the P&C to see if it has room for porting, the intake and carb, timing and muffler will all play a big part in how much power and speed I can get out of it.



You afraid it might out do your Stihl?  





























































otstir:


----------



## tbone75

Where is Pappy Smurf? Out dragging his cat around?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You afraid it might out do your Stihl?
> 
> 
> Nooooooo, ..it will take some doing but if it can be done I won`t hold it back just so my Stihls are faster. Lots of studying and figguring out what`s what and then we will see.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Knowing how you are, there will be just something missing until you do all that. I give it a month before we are reading about the mods.



Maybe longer...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You afraid it might out do your Stihl?
> 
> 
> Nooooooo, ..it will take some doing but if it can be done I won`t hold it back just so my Stihls are faster. Lots of studying and figguring out what`s what and then we will see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you will do what ever you can!
> Just had to tease you a little!
> Ron aint here!!
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you will do what ever you can!
> Just had to tease you a little!
> Ron aint here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a challenge and I like that.
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a challenge and I like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever been into one of them before?
Click to expand...


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You afraid it might out do your Stihl?
> 
> 
> Nooooooo, ..it will take some doing but if it can be done I won`t hold it back just so my Stihls are faster. Lots of studying and figguring out what`s what and then we will see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know that you like all saws that are well made, even the big orange ones.
Click to expand...


----------



## jimdad07

Have a good night guys, I took tomorrow off to go pheasant hunting (opening day) so it is going to be an early wake up.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Have a good night guys, I took tomorrow off to go pheasant hunting (opening day) so it is going to be an early wake up.



Nite Jim,good luck tomorrow!


----------



## tbone75

You guys have a good one!
Got to lay down!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan. Books done!

I'll get it out this week 

Anything else you need?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever been into one of them before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolmars,..yes ...not Solo`s yet!!
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know that you like all saws that are well made, even the big orange ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do.
> Nite Jim
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys have a good one!
> Got to lay down!



Nite John,......I am off also.


----------



## Cantdog

Nite Jerry....


----------



## roncoinc

YAWWWNNNNN,,,,,,,,,,
to early to be up.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> YAWWWNNNNN,,,,,,,,,,
> to early to be up.



Sleepin on a cool night. 

What's the temp there Ron ?


----------



## dancan

Mmmmmm Coffee good .

Where's all the otherz and the ZZZSlackerz ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Mmmmmm Coffee good .
> 
> Where's all the otherz and the ZZZSlackerz ?



Lean closer to the screen!! I'm right here!!

Morning Dan. Over a ream of paper!! LOL


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Lean closer to the screen!! I'm right here!!
> 
> Morning Dan. Over a ream of paper!! LOL



:msp_ohmy:

you need a smarter copier that will copy on both side lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> :msp_ohmy:
> 
> you need a smarter copier that will copy on both side lol



I werent da copier...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mmmmmm fresh donuts. It's good to have a friend at a bakery......


----------



## roncoinc

need more sleep


----------



## Cantdog

I expect......You were up abnormally late......:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I expect......You were up abnormally late......:msp_rolleyes:



That was a middle of the night wakeup and not be able to get back to sleep.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I hate when that happens....I was up pretty late, for me, watching the end of the Eagles and Giants game...lota rain and football yesterday........


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I hate when that happens....I was up pretty late, for me, watching the end of the Eagles and Giants game...lota rain and football yesterday........



And nachos and beer !! 

and 52 points !!

the no sleep is part of what i get paid for,.....dont pay much but get it for 24 hrs a day..

Hey John !!! today's payday !! 

now all you slackers get out there and work so John can buy more saws !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And nachos and beer !!
> 
> and 52 points !!
> 
> the no sleep is part of what i get paid for,.....dont pay much but get it for 24 hrs a day..
> 
> Hey John !!! today's payday !!
> 
> now all you slackers get out there and work so John can buy more saws !!



Great idea Ron!! 

I don't get paid till Wed. LOL

Sleep? Whats that?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Great idea Ron!!
> 
> I don't get paid till Wed. LOL
> 
> Sleep? Whats that?



I see you logged on about 1:30 this mornin 

i get mine the first


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I see you logged on about 1:30 this mornin
> 
> i get mine the first



Up and down most of the night.

Not sure why I get it on Wed ? First Wed. of the month for some reason?


----------



## tbone75

I get up,walk around then back to bed. LOL Think I was up almost every hour till around 4am.


----------



## roncoinc

Blisters finally healed up from pulling on saws satday..
did 4 or 5 saws and a leaf blower.
most small saws with small handles,gets to fingers


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Blisters finally healed up from pulling on saws satday..
> did 4 or 5 saws and a leaf blower.
> most small saws with small handles,gets to fingers



You were busy! LOL
No saw work for me the last couple days :msp_sad:


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
Wheewwww another busy weekend. I did get 4 Toro snowblowers on Saturday. Driving home from my parents house and they where all out to the curb. Free. Gotta love that. I worked on 2 yesterday and they run good now. Minor carb adjustments. I did try to find a chain for a few of the bars I have and no luck. Everyone one was either too short or too long. Nothing in the middle.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Morning all,
> Wheewwww another busy weekend. I did get 4 Toro snowblowers on Saturday. Driving home from my parents house and they where all out to the curb. Free. Gotta love that. I worked on 2 yesterday and they run good now. Minor carb adjustments. I did try to find a chain for a few of the bars I have and no luck. Everyone one was either too short or too long. Nothing in the middle.



shorten them or longer them !


----------



## tbone75

Its the OL Birthday today! LOL Just hope I can get up and go enough to take her out to eat? Not looking very good so far?
Got to keep her some what happy! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> shorten them or longer them !



I am fixing him up,so he can do just that! LOL


----------



## tbone75

You get the house fixed up Ron?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You get the house fixed up Ron?



Guy out there now working on it.
maybe take another couple weeks.
he aint doing 40 hr weeks,got other stuff to do.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Its the OL Birthday today! LOL Just hope I can get up and go enough to take her out to eat? Not looking very good so far?
> Got to keep her some what happy! LOL



Tell her :bday: from all of us!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks again on the straps. I owe you!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Tell her :bday: from all of us!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks again on the straps. I owe you!!



Hey Scott !!


----------



## jimdad07

Hunted from 6:45 this morning until 1:00 this afternoon, three birds. Not a very epic opening day.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hunted from 6:45 this morning until 1:00 this afternoon, three birds. Not a very epic opening day.



With all the no till around here that would be an epic day. 

Hey Jim!!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> With all the no till around here that would be an epic day.
> 
> Hey Jim!!



Hey Rob! Last year we had our limit by 8:00 in the morning and had to shuffle birds around to get to hunt more that day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Rob! Last year we had our limit by 8:00 in the morning and had to shuffle birds around to get to hunt more that day.



I saw 5 cock phesants in the driveway this afternoon, they were picking up coarse sand.


----------



## dancan

Here's a nice internet bride for you ''pensioners'' .

'Internet Black Widow' arrested in attempted murder case - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Rob! Last year we had our limit by 8:00 in the morning and had to shuffle birds around to get to hunt more that day.



Yeah growing up in the, well years ago,(50s&60s), it was like that. You went out and got a couple. 

Down here now you may go months between seeing one.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Here's a nice internet bride for you ''pensioners'' .
> 
> 'Internet Black Widow' arrested in attempted murder case - Nova Scotia - CBC News



That's why she stopped answering my emails........

Dan. Did double one pare of the book. LOL. Redoing that part tonight. Never fails.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> That's why she stopped answering my emails........
> 
> Dan. Did double one pare of the book. LOL. Redoing that part tonight. Never fails.



I'm not laughing at you , I'm laughing with you .


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Here's a nice internet bride for you ''pensioners'' .
> 
> 'Internet Black Widow' arrested in attempted murder case - Nova Scotia - CBC News




Boy she looks like alot of fun........EEEEEKKKKKK!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Boy she looks like alot of fun........EEEEEKKKKKK!!!!!!!!



From what I've read , she seems to be very experienced ...........

Anybody got any K750 stuff in boxes tucked away ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> From what I've read , she seems to be very experienced ...........
> 
> Anybody got any K750 stuff in boxes tucked away ??



Got a Partner 750 but no spare parts. And its stihl in pieces in a box! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got 2 Poulans today! These aint Pooolins! LOL And a Husky 455 parts saw in pieces. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> From what I've read , she seems to be very experienced ...........
> 
> Anybody got any K750 stuff in boxes tucked away ??




Yeah from her record I'd say she was experienced allright!!! And those are just the ones she got caught at!! Can't help thinking about how much "practicing" she did........You know what they say about crazy wimin......it's all good just don't close yer eyes!!! She's nearly as bad a that Bobbett woman a few yrs back.....(shiverrrrr)


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Yeah from her record I'd say she was experienced allright!!! And those are just the ones she got caught at!! Can't help thinking about how much "practicing" she did........You know what they say about crazy wimin......it's all good just don't close yer eyes!!! She's nearly as bad a that Bobbett woman a few yrs back.....(shiverrrrr)





Marky??? I see you down there.....You following this conversation??????? LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

I was starting to worry LOL
Hadn't seen a post from him in a bit .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Got a Partner 750 but no spare parts. And its stihl in pieces in a box! LOL



P&C any good ?
One of my landscraper customers has a dead one that I may end up with . I had a quick look at the ipl but the p&c doesn't seem to match up to saw p&c's .
Tell your wife Happy Birthday !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> P&C any good ?
> One of my landscraper customers has a dead one that I may end up with . I had a quick look at the ipl but the p&c doesn't seem to match up to saw p&c's .
> Tell your wife Happy Birthday !!



Don't think the P&C are good? But I plan on fixing it for myself to use. LOL Sold my other one,a 700.Got a Malita 6401 !! LOL Have no idea what it need yet?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was starting to worry LOL
> Hadn't seen a post from him in a bit .



Maybe she wore him out? :monkey:


----------



## tbone75

OL says thanks for the Birthday wishes! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jimdad07

Happy birthday Mrs. Slug :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

OOPS! The Husky is a busted up 450. Got another 455 on the way! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Got 2 Poulans today! These aint Pooolins! LOL And a Husky 455 parts saw in pieces. LOL



I have a gray Craftsman that looks similar to the 335 Poulan. Doesn't idle good but runs.


----------



## sefh3

Hi Jim!!!!
I don't hunt but I have talked to a few guys that I work with that do and they say the deer aren't running either.


----------



## sefh3

Plus it doesn't help most of the deer have this EHD 

Emerging Disease Issues - EHD - Outbreak of Epizootic Hemorrhagic Disease in Deer


----------



## sefh3

Hi Mark!!!!

How's married life treating you?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wow!1 Saws are coming out of the woodwork, everyone just woke up and realized that they need to cut up their wood. Guess what, a lot of saws won`t start, a lot won`t run right, won`t idle, won`t run at WOT. WTH went wrong with them all.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> Hi Mark!!!!
> 
> How's married life treating you?



I think he just left the window open on his 'puter...he ain't said anything (that we could here) for a while....busy...I expect.....hope he ain't honeymooning in Nova Scotia!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I have a gray Craftsman that looks similar to the 335 Poulan. Doesn't idle good but runs.



I like them saws! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Think I will eat a apple dumpling with ice cream! LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wow!1 Saws are coming out of the woodwork, everyone just woke up and realized that they need to cut up their wood. Guess what, a lot of saws won`t start, a lot won`t run right, won`t idle, won`t run at WOT. WTH went wrong with them all.....LOL



It's a sign of fall. I have a few waiting for carb kits in the shop now. " I pulled it over 20 times and it doesn't run"....." I forgot to drain the fuel".... "Why does my fuel tank smell funny".... and the list goes on and on.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I like them saws! LOL



I'll add one to your collection then.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wow!1 Saws are coming out of the woodwork, everyone just woke up and realized that they need to cut up their wood. Guess what, a lot of saws won`t start, a lot won`t run right, won`t idle, won`t run at WOT. WTH went wrong with them all.....LOL



Do you have to deal with ethenal up there?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I'll add one to your collection then.



Sounds good to me!
Soon as Jay get some parts here I will have one to send your way too! LOL
Most of one! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Took the OL to Cracker Barrel to eat.Brought home the apple dumpling! Only ate 1/4 of it! I am full! LOL More for later!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Do you have to deal with ethenal up there?



The refineries tell us we don`t have ethanol in our gas but I can tell you one thing, mixed gas now goes bad in 30-40 days, it stinks, burns shatty and makes 2 strokes hard to start, eats up rubber parts and carb diaphragms. Sounds like ethanol to me...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The refineries tell us we don`t have ethanol in our gas but I can tell you one thing, mixed gas now goes bad in 30-40 days, it stinks, burns shatty and makes 2 strokes hard to start, eats up rubber parts and carb diaphragms. Sounds like ethanol to me...LOL



Sure sounds like it to me! They make home test kits for it,but I haven't seen any yet?


----------



## tbone75

I got chicken livers at cracker barrel! Hard to find any place that has them any more around here? Love them things!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got chicken livers at cracker barrel! Hard to find any place that has them any more around here? Love them things!!



You can keep them all fo yourself......:taped:


----------



## sefh3

Most of the saws I have come through the shop lately all have the same issues. Everyone of them had fuel left in it from last fall/early spring. After they head home, the last thing I tell the owner is to drain the fuel from the saw. It saves $$ for them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can keep them all fo yourself......:taped:



Liver is very good for you! LOL I like about any kind!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Took the OL to Cracker Barrel to eat.Brought home the apple dumpling! Only ate 1/4 of it! I am full! LOL More for later!!



Breakfast in the morning.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Most of the saws I have come through the shop lately all have the same issues. Everyone of them had fuel left in it from last fall/early spring. After they head home, the last thing I tell the owner is to drain the fuel from the saw. It saves $$ for them.



I do the same thing,but they never listen! LOL


----------



## sefh3

I fueled up this morning and didn't see the label until I grabbed the receipt but this station is 15% instead of 10% ethanol. I don't like this idea either.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Breakfast in the morning.



Lunch maybe? I never eat breakfast?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I fueled up this morning and didn't see the label until I grabbed the receipt but this station is 15% instead of 10% ethanol. I don't like this idea either.



I heard they were going to do that,but didn't know they did already! :bang:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I heard they were going to do that,but didn't know they did already! :bang:



Looks like every 15 days I'll be needing to make new mix. That is going to get costly if it won't last long mixed.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Looks like every 15 days I'll be needing to make new mix. That is going to get costly if it won't last long mixed.



Yes it won't last long at all! And run like chit I bet!


----------



## tbone75

No Ron tonight? Must have went to bed ? LOL

And no Rob either?

:msp_confused:


----------



## sefh3

Time to throw in the towell. Night all!!


----------



## tbone75

Dang cats tonight! One just brought in his second mouse for the evening! The midget cat brought in a tree frog,and is back out again!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Time to throw in the towell. Night all!!



Nite Scott


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No Ron tonight? Must have went to bed ? LOL
> 
> And no Rob either?
> 
> :msp_confused:



Nope no Rob....

Hi John!!!

Got called in for "The Sky is Falling" parts so have been in a sprint all day. 

Week day so 10:00 break. 

The part of the book I double copied....brought the wrong section in. 

DOOH

Guess I'll have to work tomorrow night. ;-))


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!

Your book is done!!!!














except the odd numbered pages from 40 to 86.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!
> 
> Your book is done!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except the odd numbered pages from 40 to 86.....



Thanks Rob ! Going to enjoy reading and building that! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Finally heard from my other machinist buddy! He got a 350 Husky jug welded up for me! That one that had the corner where the muffler bolts into.Said it looks real good!  He just needs to tap the bolt hole for it. May need another 350 that needs a top end now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

He has that old Mac 605 he wants me to look at. :msp_scared: Says he can't keep the chain tight?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Finally heard from my other machinist buddy! He got a 350 Husky jug welded up for me! That one that had the corner where the muffler bolts into.Said it looks real good!  He just needs to tap the bolt hole for it. May need another 350 that needs a top end now! LOL



KWAP John !!!! You said machinist!! 

Your seal arbors!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had to drive out to the airport to pick up my daughter returning from SF.
Its getting late here so its off to bed for me.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl dreamin are we???


----------



## dancan

The dog wants out , the cat wants in now the cat wants out and the dog wants in , at least their movin' around unlike ZZZOtherz !


----------



## tbone75

Hey ! Slug is here! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Robin, Dan, and John. Morning all. Stihl at work. 
Time and a half. 

Avocado and sausage breakfast.


----------



## dancan

What happened , the cat wake you up ??


----------



## tbone75

I just can't sleep?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Robin, Dan, and John. Morning all. Stihl at work.
> Time and a half.
> 
> Avocado and sausage breakfast.



Making the big bucks! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Robin, Dan, and John. Morning all. Stihl at work.
> Time and a half.
> 
> Avocado and sausage breakfast.



Contributing half to the gov like we do up here ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> contributing half to the gov like we do up here ?



bohica


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Contributing half to the gov like we do up here ?



About 42% LOL


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> bohica



I had to look that one up LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I had to look that one up LOL



Military left over........

Back then there was nowhere to look that up.


----------



## dancan

I should have some 1/4'' round nose 6'' long carbide burrs for die grinders in sometime this week .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I should have some 1/4'' round nose 6'' long carbide burrs for die grinders in sometime this week .



We all get presents next weekk ?? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

Whats on MY bench ??

about time i replaced the old dinosaur !


----------



## dancan

If they show up who knows what could happen LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Whats on MY bench ??
> 
> about time i replaced the old dinosaur !



Sure puts my office Win98 P3 800 64meg with a 16meg video card to shame .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sure puts my office Win98 P3 800 64meg with a 16meg video card to shame .



Thats probly all you need in the restroom


----------



## sefh3

morning all,
We have some rain here today. Just enough to make is miserable. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> morning all,
> We have some rain here today. Just enough to make is miserable. :msp_thumbdn:



Rained here off and on all night. More today they say.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Whats on MY bench ??
> 
> about time i replaced the old dinosaur !



Broke down and bought the new parts didn't you! 
Never seen a cooler that big before! LOL Heard of water cooled ones?


----------



## dancan

It sure would make for a fast looking RC air boat .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Sure puts my office Win98 P3 800 64meg with a 16meg video card to shame .



Makes me feel OLD!!

Early 80s we get a HP with 1/2 a megabyte of ram!!!

Used to control the laser. 

$23,000

2 years later we kept our time tickets on it.


----------



## tbone75

Back feels a little better today! Maybe I can do a little saw work!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Makes me feel OLD!!
> 
> Early 80s we get a HP with 1/2 a megabyte of ram!!!
> 
> Used to control the laser.
> 
> $23,000
> 
> 2 years later we kept our time tickets on it.



Dang things are outdated before you plug it in! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Who needs a drum for Homies? Got one for a 240,190-super 2,150-350-super ez.
And Herr-N174 M6-Mac?
Windsor-MC137A-???


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Thats probly all you need in the restroom



No soup for you !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No soup for you !



You watching old reruns again? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to go try and do something? Won't be cutting up chunks,but something? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You watching old reruns again? LOL



Hard to forget the good ones LOL


----------



## tbone75

You been to the saw shop lately? They should have plenty of junk for you by now! LOL


----------



## dancan

No goodies lately but we did a bunch of service for them And they know I'm giving them a preferred labor rate .


----------



## dancan

There !!!


----------



## tbone75

That darn Midget got me again!! But I got more J-Reds !! LOL 490,2050 & ? little turd. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I wouldn't mind having a 590 J-Red too. LOL 490 is a good start!


----------



## tbone75

I see the newlywed down there again.Maybe she broke his fingers? LOL Or just having to much fun to yack with us!!


----------



## tbone75

Looks like nothing but slackers again today! Must be busy with them JOB things? Me and Ron just sit on our butts and get paid!


----------



## AU_K2500

Lol. I've been granted some personal time. And sadly this is how I choose to use it! She went to get her hair done....she should be back any minute and its lunch time. Then Down to the beach for the day! 

We've been gone a week....wondering if those boxes are piling up at the house? *cough,cough*


----------



## dancan

You like wine glasses ??


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> You like wine glasses ??



Do they run on mixed gas and cut wood?


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> There !!!





tbone75 said:


> Looks like nothing but slackers again today! Must be busy with them JOB things? Me and Ron just sit on our butts and get paid!



I've been busy , I gave away a running 266 today to get rid of some stink out of the shop , I even had to bribe him with 3 parts saws and a new chain so that he'd take it .


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Do they run on mixed gas and cut wood?



They'll cut wood after she throws them at you for playin' on the 'puter and not payin' enough attention to her LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I've been busy , I gave away a running 266 today to get rid of some stink out of the shop , I even had to bribe him with 3 parts saws and a new chain so that he'd take it .



Gotta give em away, even have to pay shipping just to get them outa the way. It smells a lot better when they are all gone, always wondered where that sewer smell was coming from. Oh well , nothing now but the sweet smell of Stihl exhaust.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anyone see my 026??


----------



## dancan

Later this week or the beginning of next :smile2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Later this week or the beginning of next :smile2:



:msp_wink:...:msp_biggrin:..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Three Pioneers and a Homelite for$60.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I've been busy , I gave away a running 266 today to get rid of some stink out of the shop , I even had to bribe him with 3 parts saws and a new chain so that he'd take it .



Now why didn't you send them down to Ohier? :msp_sad:














I would spring for shipping for the right ones! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> They'll cut wood after she throws them at you for playin' on the 'puter and not payin' enough attention to her LOL



Well in that case.....YES, I like wine glasses!!!


----------



## tbone75

UPS dropped off another one today! LOL
Sears Best! Must be,says that right on it! LOL
Carb kit fuels lines I think? Fairly new 20" B&C with it too!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Looks good john!

Been a busy, stressful week!! Hopefully things start getting better!

Hows everyone else holding up out there? Mark has that leash wrapped around your neck tight enough yet??


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Now why didn't you send them down to Ohier? :msp_sad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would spring for shipping for the right ones! LOL



I gave it to a fellow that's down on his luck and dealing with some demons , I've also given him a couple of days a week at the shop that I can't really afford just yet .
The kicker about the whole thing is that his father is a millionaire .
I do have a cylinder or two if anyone needs one .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I gave it to a fellow that's down on his luck and dealing with some demons , I've also given him a couple of days a week at the shop that I can't really afford just yet .
> The kicker about the whole thing is that his father is a millionaire .
> I do have a cylinder or two if anyone needs one .



In that case I am glad they went where they did! Good for you Dan! 

What do the cylinders fit? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I wouldn't mind having a 590 J-Red too. LOL 490 is a good start!




Just sent my 590 away..... all safe and sound in a box to Minisoda..........complete B&C...new airfilter cover, brand new recoil spring and carrier.......start on prime but wouldn't pick up her fuel....needed impulse bushing, carb kit and fuel line....just sent it away......


----------



## dancan

Should fit 66 or 266 
If you replace the piston 61,66,266,68,72
I'm pretty sure I have the XP's and maybe a Gildorni (sp) .

Money doesn't buy or replace every thing , he's made some bad decisions but he has a 15yr daughter that he's still trying to look after and an exwife from the Jerry Springer Show that left him almost 2 years ago but came back to move in with twins because he didn't change the locks and she wanted to know if it would be fine if her boyfriend stopped by from time to time  etc.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Just sent my 590 away..... all safe and sound in a box to Minisoda..........complete B&C...new airfilter cover, brand new recoil spring and carrier.......start on prime but wouldn't pick up her fuel....needed impulse bushing, carb kit and fuel line....just sent it away......



Yep........................I know you did,dang it! LOL No hurry finding one,just something I think I would like? If one happens to pop up,and the right price? LOL

Not like I need another saw right now!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Should fit 66 or 266
> If you replace the piston 61,66,266,68,72
> I'm pretty sure I have the XP's and maybe a Gildorni (sp) .
> 
> Money doesn't buy or replace every thing , he's made some bad decisions but he has a 15yr daughter that he's still trying to look after and an exwife from the Jerry Springer Show that left him almost 2 years ago but came back to move in with twins because he didn't change the locks and she wanted to know if it would be fine if her boyfriend stopped by from time to time  etc.....



Maybe he should change his name and move far far away from that thing! :msp_scared: Or just grow some nads? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I did do just a little today!
Tore the 450 Husky down and saved the good parts.None of the plastic is any good! LOL Motor is like new !

Opps! Recoil and top cover may be OK?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Should fit 66 or 266
> If you replace the piston 61,66,266,68,72
> I'm pretty sure I have the XP's and maybe a Gildorni (sp) .
> 
> Money doesn't buy or replace every thing , he's made some bad decisions but he has a 15yr daughter that he's still trying to look after and an exwife from the Jerry Springer Show that left him almost 2 years ago but came back to move in with twins because he didn't change the locks and she wanted to know if it would be fine if her boyfriend stopped by from time to time  etc.....




Ohhhh...Maaaaaaaaaaaannnnn......that's the kinda chit you read about in the papers.....and you gave him a chainsaw??? She obviously didn't get the memo about "being the EX" You know.... guys suffer....sometimes from to big a heart and to small a brain...sometimes from to small a brain and to big a......"cough"... well whatever....ya can't be expected to think right when all the blood rushs away from your head anyways.....just a bad design....us guys can't help but feel bad for a guy like that...but you know sometimes it's like trying to save a drowning anchor.......it's going to bottom...and ya can't chase it....generous thing ya did anyway Dan...good on ya!!


----------



## roncoinc

GGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...............

I hate laptops !!!!

large hard drives take a long time to clone with freeware 
so been using a laptop, 

i want my 32 inch screen back !!!! :msp_mad:


----------



## dancan

He has changed the locks on the house and is moving forward .
He has a wood stove but no money for oil and his sears crapsman is dead , this saw doesn't stand me a great deal of money and I'll not be needing it because I've got some good working Stihls that will cut for a long yet :msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

Oh ya , and they stink !


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> GGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...............
> 
> I hate laptops !!!!
> 
> large hard drives take a long time to clone with freeware
> so been using a laptop,
> 
> i want my 32 inch screen back !!!! :msp_mad:



Plug the video into the video out of the laptop .


----------



## dancan

Hey John , last week I got a window and a door .







This week I'm getting brick .






Next week should be siding :biggrin:...........And then a rent increase after that :frown:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Plug the video into the video out of the laptop .



What are you a puter tech now ??
puters dont have tires !!


That and i would have to redo the secondary monitor to the desktop then hook the laptop to the big screen then hook a real keyboard and mouse,to the lappy,and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
meh,,,,,,,,,.........


----------



## dancan

Got 4 laptops , 1 netbook , 1 iMac , 1 desktop at the house and 3 pc's at work , I scrape by .

Bacon can be dangerous .

Authorities: Oregon farmer eaten by his hogs | Local News | The Seattle Times


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Got 4 laptops , 1 netbook , 1 iMac , 1 desktop at the house and 3 pc's at work , I scrape by .
> 
> Bacon can be dangerous .
> 
> Authorities: Oregon farmer eaten by his hogs | Local News | The Seattle Times



Seen that the other day! Pigs will eat anything!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seen that the other day! Pigs will eat anything!!



Yep, they will. We had one that wanted to eat me and chased me around all the time but I got even with him....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dan the place is going to look real good! To bad the rent goes up too. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, they will. We had one that wanted to eat me and chased me around all the time but I got even with him....LOL



Bacon? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bacon? :hmm3grin2orange:



Well a little while after I got even with ole Oinker he was made into some pretty good bacon...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> GGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...............
> 
> I hate laptops !!!!
> 
> large hard drives take a long time to clone with freeware
> so been using a laptop,
> 
> i want my 32 inch screen back !!!! :msp_mad:



Thought you would have been done with that new puter yesterday! :msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I wouldn`t want to be in a pen with them when they get into a feeding frenzy. They get pretty aggressive when there are 3 or more of them at one feeding trough.


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> He has changed the locks on the house and is moving forward .
> He has a wood stove but no money for oil and his sears crapsman is dead , this saw doesn't stand me a great deal of money and I'll not be needing it because *I've got some of Jerry's* good working Stihls that will cut for a long yet :msp_smile:



Let me fix this for you!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I wouldn`t want to be in a pen with them when they get into a feeding frenzy. They get pretty aggressive when there are 3 or more of them at one feeding trough.



If they get a taste of blood they go nuts too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a good day, while working on the jobsite today the excavator operator gave me a 500 gallon a min Monarch water pump with a 5 horse Honda engine on it. Says its too heavy and if I did not want it he was going to dig a hole and bury it....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If they get a taste of blood they go nuts too!



Just like sharks..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was a good day, while working on the jobsite today the excavator operator gave me a 500 gallon a min Monarch water pump with a 5 horse Honda engine on it. Says its too heavy and if I did not want it he was going to dig a hole and bury it....



Sounds like a great deal for you! That guy is nuts!!


----------



## sefh3

Makes you wonder what people think. I would hate to know of everything that has been buried over the years.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Got 4 laptops , 1 netbook , 1 iMac , 1 desktop at the house and 3 pc's at work , I scrape by .
> 
> Bacon can be dangerous .
> 
> Authorities: Oregon farmer eaten by his hogs | Local News | The Seattle Times




Was joking Dan !!! LOL !!

durn it,ya got me to stihnkin,,,,,,
ok,,desktops,,hhmmm,,,,5 up and running...
laptops,,,,durn,,5 of em too !
androids dont count do they ???
how bout parts ??????
oh my,,,sold about 25lbs of parts and three laptops friday,,. got $15 
starting to clean out puter stuff,,all scrap now the crap ! 
now they call it "legacy" instead of old junk !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was joking Dan !!! LOL !!
> 
> durn it,ya got me to stihnkin,,,,,,
> ok,,desktops,,hhmmm,,,,5 up and running...
> laptops,,,,durn,,5 of em too !
> androids dont count do they ???
> how bout parts ??????
> oh my,,,sold about 25lbs of parts and three laptops friday,,. got $15
> starting to clean out puter stuff,,all scrap now the crap !
> now they call it "legacy" instead of old junk !



I even have 4 desk tops! 3 work. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a great deal for you! That guy is nuts!!



It is only an $1100-$1200. pump here in Canada and that`s just chump change to this fellow.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was joking Dan !!! LOL !!
> 
> durn it,ya got me to stihnkin,,,,,,
> ok,,desktops,,hhmmm,,,,5 up and running...
> laptops,,,,durn,,5 of em too !
> androids dont count do they ???
> how bout parts ??????
> oh my,,,sold about 25lbs of parts and three laptops friday,,. got $15
> starting to clean out puter stuff,,all scrap now the crap !
> now they call it "legacy" instead of old junk !



Legacy? LOL Sounds yuppy to me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is only an $1100-$1200. pump here in Canada and that`s just chump change to this fellow.



See what else you can get him to toss out? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> See what else you can get him to toss out? :hmm3grin2orange:



Well he also gave me a nice shop vac today and is going to clean out his garage this weekend to get his 21' powerboat inside for winter. He would like me to give him a hand...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I even have 4 desk tops! 3 work. LOL



I dont count the collectables..
got some from the early 80's and some "portables" that came out before laptops,,had two lo density 5in flopy drives,one to boot from and the other to run a program from.
got some,,,chit,,,really earlly stuff.
damn i'm old !!


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Dan if you don't mind sending me a pm on a 266 cylinder, I'd be obliged. I have that XP I want to get going. Been saying I am going to get those saws going for months now, moving into winter now and it is project time again.


----------



## sefh3

Hi Jim,,,
Get any pheasants today?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dont count the collectables..
> got some from the early 80's and some "portables" that came out before laptops,,had two lo density 5in flopy drives,one to boot from and the other to run a program from.
> got some,,,chit,,,really earlly stuff.
> damn i'm old !!



:hmm3grin2orange:

I have a old lap top with windows 98 on it! LOL Stihl works!


----------



## roncoinc

Time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



To early !!!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Hi Jim,,,
> Get any pheasants today?



We only ended up with three total yesterday after hunting for five or six hours. Crappy opening day but any day hunting is better than a day of work. Those three birds were the only ones we saw all day too. Be deer hunting now until mid December, then it's rabbit and tree rat hunting time. Have to fill that freezer.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> To early !!!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



OK I lied! Got to lay down! LOL 
Its raining again! :msp_mad:


----------



## jimdad07

Nite John, I am heading for bed myself, been having to start work at 6am this week to make up for my day of fun. I only get five days a year and no paid holidays, amazing, and I am in a union to boot. Oh well, better than not having a steady job and having the worry of how I plan to feed the kids and pay for the special needs puppy's little field trip to the road. Darn dog got out of her muzzle in the night and chewed her cast up. Another trip to the vet for us and a another motorcycle payment for the vet. How come any time we walk in the door at the vet's she says "Chi-Ching!"?


----------



## farrell

Evening kids! Long time no see!
To busy working and sleeping to do anything else!
The wife started a new job so even less sleep........
Archery season started last Saturday I shot a big buck but couldn't find him! it all looked very promising but went wrong somewhere along the way
So what's new?


----------



## sefh3

Evening Adam,
A guy I work with said the same thing. He knows he hit him and tracked him for some time and the trail went dead.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Nite John, I am heading for bed myself, been having to start work at 6am this week to make up for my day of fun. I only get five days a year and no paid holidays, amazing, and I am in a union to boot. Oh well, better than not having a steady job and having the worry of how I plan to feed the kids and pay for the special needs puppy's little field trip to the road. Darn dog got out of her muzzle in the night and chewed her cast up. Another trip to the vet for us and a another motorcycle payment for the vet. How come any time we walk in the door at the vet's she says "Chi-Ching!"?



Cause that`s the way they "roll" around in their Caddillac. They play upon the emotions of the pet owners, man do I know that!


----------



## farrell

Shot he ran forty yards stopped stood and wobbled for a couple minutes then walked off......good blood for 250 yards then petered out over the next hundred....searched half of Sunday and couldn't find anything else


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Evening kids! Long time no see!
> To busy working and sleeping to do anything else!
> The wife started a new job so even less sleep........
> Archery season started last Saturday I shot a big buck but couldn't find him! it all looked very promising but went wrong somewhere along the way
> So what's new?



That`s why my dad made me a better tracker than a hunter before he ever let me tag along on a hunt. I became even a better tracker than him and that is saying a lot in one mouthful. He could track a man through the roughest territory even 3-5 days after that man crossed that territory. Animals were even easier for him. I have never lost an animal, but many of my friends/fellow hunters have, really sucks when that happens.


----------



## jimdad07

Really, I am going to bed. Sorry to hear about your buck Adam, I had that two years ago. Gives you a sick feeling. Nite guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Really, I am going to bed. Sorry to hear about your buck Adam, I had that two years ago. Gives you a sick feeling. Nite guys.



Nite Jim.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Really, I am going to bed. Sorry to hear about your buck Adam, I had that two years ago. Gives you a sick feeling. Nite guys.



Sure does! Gonna go back out in a couple days and see if I can find him? 
Usually we do a good job tracking! Hard when the blood stops.....lots of deer traveling the area.......and the buck just disappears! Scoured the direction he was heading....one place we didn't look that I am goin to check out was if he hung a uturn back into the ravine and ran down stream?


----------



## Cantdog

SLACKERZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!

I had to get up special just to keep this from going to page 2!!!!! If anyone had said another thing that's where we would be!!! Shame......bad chainsaw geeks!!!!!

I'll be checking on you again in a couple hrs......


----------



## dwraisor

Cantdog said:


> SLACKERZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!
> 
> I had to get up special just to keep this from going to page 2!!!!! If anyone had said another thing that's where we would be!!! Shame......bad chainsaw geeks!!!!!
> 
> I'll be checking on you again in a couple hrs......



Heck at this late hour it probably stay on pg 1... man 2:30 for me, work and school tomorrow... homework through the weekend then farm work... Just maybe I'll get to fire up a saw. Good news is I got the deflector welded on my 441 muff and painted, now to install and go make those 5 tuning cuts.


dw


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackers !
Page 2 !!!
Who'sKees are Number 1 .........On the scrape heap !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> ZZZSlackers !
> Page 2 !!!
> Who'sKees are Number 1 .........On the scrape heap !!!



Hey Dan. Books done. Mail today!!


----------



## dancan

I'm looking forward to it !


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> SLACKERZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!
> 
> I had to get up special just to keep this from going to page 2!!!!! If anyone had said another thing that's where we would be!!! Shame......bad chainsaw geeks!!!!!
> 
> I'll be checking on you again in a couple hrs......



What happened ? Did you have donairs for supper and was woke up to look for the Rolaid fire extinguisher at 3 am ?


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers! Didn't take long to catch up!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning slackers! Didn't take long to catch up!



Mongo slacker. 
Mongo sorry. 

Mongo finish book. Ya old slug!!

Hi John! N


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Mongo slacker.
> Mongo sorry.
> 
> Mongo finish book. Ya old slug!!
> 
> Hi John! N



Your off the hook there Mongo!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Your off the hook there Mongo!



Darn!!!!

Remembered your handle. Forgot your file!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Darn!!!!
> 
> Remembered your handle. Forgot your file!!



There is always another day! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see ya down there Scoot! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> There is always another day! LOL



Yeah. I'll send it with the compression tester. ;-))


----------



## dancan

72F today ......Sure is cold up here in the Great White North LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. I'll send it with the compression tester. ;-))



Hey today is Wednesday! I'll mail it all after I go to the Carlisle car show.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 72F today ......Sure is cold up here in the Great White North LOL



It hit 80 here yesterday!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Scooterbum

Mornin' Tbone....

Starting on my second cup of joe and still not working. Think someone subed in some decafe here.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Mornin' Tbone....
> 
> Starting on my second cup of joe and still not working. Think someone subed in some decafe here.



I just start with Mt-Dew ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

You guys know there is only 5 threads in the Dutch Forum and I can't understand any of them?


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> You guys know there is only 5 threads in the Dutch Forum and I can't understand any of them?



Can't think of anything. That is just silly funny. Even without alcohol.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You guys know there is only 5 threads in the Dutch Forum and I can't understand any of them?



Do you know your goofy! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

One lap around the house! Didn't help much? May have to try another one? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> One lap around the house! Didn't help much? May have to try another one? LOL



Maybe try a marathon?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> What happened ? Did you have donairs for supper and was woke up to look for the Rolaid fire extinguisher at 3 am ?




NO....my early warning page II alarm work me up.....we was the last thing on the page........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> NO....my early warning page II alarm work me up.....we was the last thing on the page........



You guys are starting to act like me! Up and down all night long!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You guys are starting to act like me! Up and down all night long!




Yeah it use to be considered fun.........!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah it use to be considered fun.........!!



Sure was!! Then we got old! 

I didn't think 53 was old,till I got there! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I need to go get a bunch of stuff boxed up and in the mail today! I hope? LOL PO closes at 11am here,then opens back up at 1pm-4pm.Must be nice working them hours! 2 hr. lunch!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You guys are starting to act like me! Up and down all night long!



That's what she said when the bed broke.......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That's what she said when the bed broke.......



Ever have that happen? I did once!! LOL ........... Not fun!!


----------



## roncoinc

Trying to catch up.

John eats chicken guts !!

hear of guys trying to harvest wild critters by poking holes in them with sharp sticks.
If you killed the meat animals on the farm that way or put your pet to sleep that way you would be in jail.

Robin ?? any job news yet ??

No working on house today.raining out.
go up to garage and see if they got an open bay and put new 02 sensor in.

Later fire up new puter and do all the ,,crap that goes with the way i did it,,


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Ever have that happen? I did once!! LOL ........... Not fun!!





BUZZ Kill.......or not!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Trying to catch up.
> 
> John eats chicken guts !!
> 
> hear of guys trying to harvest wild critters by poking holes in them with sharp sticks.
> If you killed the meat animals on the farm that way or put your pet to sleep that way you would be in jail.
> 
> Robin ?? any job news yet ??
> 
> No working on house today.raining out.
> go up to garage and see if they got an open bay and put new 02 sensor in.
> 
> Later fire up new puter and do all the ,,crap that goes with the way i did it,,



No not yet.....been to busy this week to get down to the yard to submit...rain this afternoon probably get down there then...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> BUZZ Kill.......or not!!!!!



You could say it spoiled the moment!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Trying to catch up.
> 
> John eats chicken guts !!
> 
> hear of guys trying to harvest wild critters by poking holes in them with sharp sticks.
> If you killed the meat animals on the farm that way or put your pet to sleep that way you would be in jail.
> 
> Robin ?? any job news yet ??
> 
> No working on house today.raining out.
> go up to garage and see if they got an open bay and put new 02 sensor in.
> 
> Later fire up new puter and do all the ,,crap that goes with the way i did it,,



Best part in a chicken! 

Stihl aint done with the new puter!! Slacker!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Ever have that happen? I did once!! LOL ........... Not fun!!



That put a smile on my face! Lol
Morning fellas


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That put a smile on my face! Lol
> Morning fellas



Sup?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That put a smile on my face! Lol
> Morning fellas



You just wait! Could happen to you! It hurt!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Just doing a little catching up. Jerry got some free stuff. Johns a fat arse and breaks bed frames. Ron is slacking. And bucks need to bleed more when shot. OK I think I got it all. I'm getting more and more excited to get home and check the mail. I know there's one saw for sure....thanks Rob!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> You just wait! Could happen to you! It hurt!!



I had a bunk bed fall on me once. My dad picked up one at a yard sale cheap. It had a crack in it. Well my brother and i set it up in our play house and it fell in! We thought it wae fun! Lol


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sup?



Not much. Rearanging shop today. I need to tear into a few saws to see whats going on. I put a carb kit in that 038 i got from john, its having problems running. Must be a gas line cause its still not popping. It had lots of sawdust in the carb! Unbelievable!


----------



## sefh3

Lunch time. 
eating left over ribs from last night.
How's everyone today?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Lunch time.
> eating left over ribs from last night.
> How's everyone today?



Lunch time for Slugs too!

Boxing stuff up to send out,stihl! I got a lot of chit to mail! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Lunch time for Slugs too!
> 
> Boxing stuff up to send out,stihl! I got a lot of chit to mail! LOL



Whatcha sending to Texas?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Whatcha sending to Texas?



NADA! LOL Sorry


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Not much. Rearanging shop today. I need to tear into a few saws to see whats going on. I put a carb kit in that 038 i got from john, its having problems running. Must be a gas line cause its still not popping. It had lots of sawdust in the carb! Unbelievable!



Mailing out a pile of saws? :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Whatcha sending to Texas?



Hey Mark!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Mark!!!!



Hey Rob. Looking forward to unpacking that 08 when I get home!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Mailing out a pile of saws? :msp_thumbsup:



Packing them up now! 
Mailed out the 192's yesterday. I think i got all the parts in there??


----------



## roncoinc

Spent HOURS at the garage chasing a supposed bad O2 sensor.
put a new one in,still nothing.
found no power to the fuse,couldnt be tho,same fuse ran fuel pump and car ran fine.pulled fuse right out to O2 and pump,car ran.
"somebody" at one time had a problem with power to the fuse and re-supplied the fuel pump and didnt think about power to the O2 sensor !!
fixed that by sending power to the O2 from an unused fuse,works now and all readings are correct 


New puter ready to put online.
that is going to take a bit of work..
boot it up and everything has changed as far as the hard drive goes,all new drivers and enviroment for it to deal with..
then when thats all done,upgrade to win7 and it does it all again ! 

off to the new adventure !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

YYUUUCCCKKKKKKK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ol just got home from the comissary on the navy base with a 5lb bag of chicken guts !!!! 
I.m cooking a 3lb bag of bacon,,John,,wanna come over for supper ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Ain't nothing better than fried livers, gizzards, hearts, and necks


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YYUUUCCCKKKKKKK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ol just got home from the comissary on the navy base with a 5lb bag of chicken guts !!!!
> I.m cooking a 3lb bag of bacon,,John,,wanna come over for supper ??



Oh my !! :msp_drool::drool: It don't get much better than chicken guts and bacon!

If you only knew how to COOK bacon!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Ain't nothing better than fried livers, gizzards, hearts, and necks



Only livers!! Not that other chit! YUK !!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Only livers!! Not that other chit! YUK !!



WHAT!?!? You don't know what your missing!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> WHAT!?!? You don't know what your missing!



Tried gizzards,my jaws got tired trying to chew the dang things! Necks are for making soup! Hearts ...........NO!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Tried gizzards,my jaws got tired trying to chew the dang things! Necks are for making soup! Hearts ...........NO!



I grew up on em...that's the only reason I can eat them. Got anything good on the bench, John?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I grew up on em...that's the only reason I can eat them. Got anything good on the bench, John?



A Poulan 335 I am tearing down for parts. And 2 Eeko CS300s. LOL
More than I should do at once! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Not much. Rearanging shop today. I need to tear into a few saws to see whats going on. I put a carb kit in that 038 i got from john, its having problems running. Must be a gas line cause its still not popping. It had lots of sawdust in the carb! Unbelievable!



I would like to have a day to rearrange the shop and work on saws, all I get is an hour here and there...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would like to have a day to rearrange the shop and work on saws, all I get is an hour here and there...LOL



You need to take a week off to work on saws! LOL 

I don't have any excuse,other than the back chit! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You need to take a week off to work on saws! LOL
> 
> I don't have any excuse,other than the back chit! LOL



I really do need to get some saw work done, if I could get 3 done a day for 6-7 days I might get to see the floor 2-3' in from the door.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> I really do need to get some saw work done, if I could get 3 done a day for 6-7 days I might get to see the floor 2-3' in from the door.



Me too. I mean my floor isn't covered by any means but they are starting to pile up....which isn't a bad thing!


----------



## dancan

The letter of the day is F .
Floor !! I threw some HueseKee parts on the Floor today and drove over them with the truck .


----------



## tolman_paul

tbone75 said:


> Tried gizzards,my jaws got tired trying to chew the dang things! Necks are for making soup! Hearts ...........NO!



They key to making the bits edible is to cut them up very fine, better yet run them through a meat grinder.

Best eating I ever had was fresh deer liver with onions, with a bit of flower and red whine added to the drippings to make a gravy.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , puree of soylent green .....










Mmmm Chicken Gizzard Good !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hmmm , puree of soylent green .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm Chicken Gizzard Good !!!



Some kookyfornians I know would love that stuff!!


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Ain't nothing better than fried livers, gizzards, hearts, and necks





Really???...........How's the new OL feel about that?? Wimin I've found generally like the rest of the bird......mostly the white meet...just sayin...maybe just northern wimin....don't know...


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmm , puree of soylent green .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm Chicken Gizzard Good !!!



I liked that movie! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some kookyfornians I know would love that stuff!!




You guys obviously never saw the movie.....Soilent Green!! HaHaHaHa!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You guys obviously never saw the movie.....Soilent Green!! HaHaHaHa!!!



Nope!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I liked that movie! LOL



LOL You did??....Not terribly vegitarian.......................


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL You did??....Not terribly vegitarian.......................



Took me a while to figure out what it was! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Took me a while to figure out what it was! LOL





Yeah well!!! It was hard until the last line of the movie...just as the guy was kilt....and yelled "Soilent Green is People!!!!" Nice 70's movie.......remember you are what you eat.......HaHaHaHa...!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Evening all. 

Hearts and gizzards. Liver as in liver and onions. 

Get the cabnitry bid done Robin?

Mark, a saw is gonna be on the way for your wife. Got to get her hooked....


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Hearts and gizzards. Liver as in liver and onions.
> 
> Get the cabnitry bid done Robin?
> 
> Mark, a saw is gonna be on the way for your wife. Got to get her hooked....



Get her hooked? Then what would I do for free time?




Hey Rob.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Get her hooked? Then what would I do for free time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rob.



Other couples play with saws together! Cutting wood and stuff! Not sure about working on them? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Get her hooked? Then what would I do for free time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rob.




I got a friend cut 60+ cords this year. She stacked it. And is with child. 

And sne doesn't have to USE them. It's an excuse to own more. 

Get her chainsaws for "special" occasions......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Other couples play with saws together! Cutting wood and stuff! Not sure about working on them? LOL



Isn't that what they call mutual m........dhow....... I ain't going there.......this is a family site.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Isn't that what they call mutual m........dhow....... I ain't going there.......this is a family site.....



And that leads to other things.......

And that helps build families. 

Well......you're right.....maybe not.


----------



## tbone75

Got a couple boxes of Stihl parts coming in a couple weeks! Have no idea what all is there? LOL Sounds like a lot of goodies!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> And that leads to other things.......
> 
> And that helps build families.
> 
> Well......you're right.....maybe not.




I think not....unspoken is best....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a couple boxes of Stihl parts coming in a couple weeks! Have no idea what all is there? LOL Sounds like a lot of goodies!



At least they won`t stink the place up. A guy today wanted to trade me a Hooskie 266SE for my 036 PRO, ...I just about busted a gut...LOL...LOL...LOL...


----------



## tbone75

Dang puter is slower than normal! And that is SLOW!! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Man that steam platter sure was good. Ate at a place called Goatfeathers. Little bit of everything!


----------



## Cantdog

LOL that 036 Pro I Stilh have at the shop is Stihl in limbo....saw the guy a couple week ago...said "You gonna come get that OH 36??"...he said "yeah just got a new job"....be in be in (last weekend) and pay up...so I drain the ole gas add new , fire it up and tune it in some wood.....nosho......see him tonight...he's all uptight...says " Joe said he's buyin my saw from you for the bill!!" Hehehe....well ya know....it's been 11 months.....I figure 12 months and I'll simply forget who owns it...lota guys I know don't need a bil of sale (Joe).......I expect payment directly..LOL!! If not It may even go to another country.....one close by......where thay like them damn things ...heheheheheh.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> LOL that 036 Pro I Stilh have at the shop is Stihl in limbo....saw the guy a couple week ago...said "You gonna come get that OH 36??"...he said "yeah just got a new job"....be in be in (last weekend) and pay up...so I drain the ole gas add new , fire it up and tune it in some wood.....nosho......see him tonight...he's all uptight...says " Joe said he's buyin my saw from you for the bill!!" Hehehe....well ya know....it's been 11 months.....I figure 12 months and I'll simply forget who owns it...lota guys I know don't need a bil of sale (Joe).......I expect payment directly..LOL!! If not It may even go to another country.....one close by......where thay like them damn things ...heheheheheh.....



I'll pay shipping plus whatever you've got in it. Lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I'll pay shipping plus whatever you've got in it. Lol



You may not want to do that? LOL Could scare you! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> I'll pay shipping plus whatever you've got in it. Lol



Nice saw.......seen it. ;-))


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> I'll pay shipping plus whatever you've got in it. Lol



Better check with your OL!!!!...bar tab on it is $458.00...new OEM P&C and both OEM crank seals. plus total tear down and cleaning..stickers stihl on the front of the cases where wood would rub....nice saw...I meen for a Stihl.....it's as good as it probably gets...Stock...Jerry!!...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL that 036 Pro I Stilh have at the shop is Stihl in limbo....saw the guy a couple week ago...said "You gonna come get that OH 36??"...he said "yeah just got a new job"....be in be in (last weekend) and pay up...so I drain the ole gas add new , fire it up and tune it in some wood.....nosho......see him tonight...he's all uptight...says " Joe said he's buyin my saw from you for the bill!!" Hehehe....well ya know....it's been 11 months.....I figure 12 months and I'll simply forget who owns it...lota guys I know don't need a bil of sale (Joe).......I expect payment directly..LOL!! If not It may even go to another country.....one close by......where thay like them damn things ...heheheheheh.....



Yas we do! Them Stihls smell soo nice...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Better check with your OL!!!!...bar tab on it is $458.00...new OEM P&C and both OEM crank seals. plus total tear down and cleaning..stickers stihl on the front of the cases where wood would rub....nice saw...I meen for a Stihl.....it's as good as it probably gets...Stock...Jerry!!...LOL!!!



Shure is a looker, a little tickling and it becomes another animal.


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Better check with your OL!!!!...bar tab on it is $458.00...new OEM P&C and both OEM crank seals. plus total tear down and cleaning..stickers stihl on the front of the cases where wood would rub....nice saw...I meen for a Stihl.....it's as good as it probably gets...Stock...Jerry!!...LOL!!!



Yeah, OK. Lemme go check.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I already have one of dem 266XP`s things, looks real nice with less than a tank of fuel through it. Never run the thang though, its hard to pull over, poor starter design...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I already have one of dem 266XP`s things, looks real nice with less than a tank of fuel through it. Never run the thang though, its hard to pull over, poor starter design...LOL



I got a real good running 266XP! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I'm caving in guys ...long day.....finished a job this afternoon early....decided to run to the Island to bail the skiff..been a while..lotta rain.....left my home at 3:30...26 mile drive...narrow country roads.....start time....10 mile boat trip...rain....bail 300 gals of water out of skiff...return 10 mile boat trip...46 mins....reminded me of an old Charlie Daniels song ...a verse went like this....

"We lit outta there in that Chevrolet..
I put 'er on th' floor....
An' she stayed that way"

Running near 40 MPH in an open boat with just a wimpy windshield in the rain is very much like riding a motorcycle in the rain....not good...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got a real good running 266XP! LOL



With a 268 Modded P&C, BUT WILL IT CUT WOOD??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> With a 268 Modded P&C, BUT WILL IT CUT WOOD??



You bet it cuts wood!! LOL I really think it seems just like a 80cc saw! Found a 16" bar to play with! LOL
Just afraid to cut very much at a time with it. LOL But that fits me just fine!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I'm caving in guys ...long day.....finished a job this afternoon early....decided to run to the Island to bail the skiff..been a while..lotta rain.....left my home at 3:30...26 mile drive...narrow country roads.....start time....10 mile boat trip...rain....bail 300 gals of water out of skiff...return 10 mile boat trip...46 mins....reminded me of an old Charlie Daniels song ...a verse went like this....
> 
> "We lit outta there in that Chevrolet..
> I put 'er on th' floor....
> An' she stayed that way"
> 
> Running near 40 MPH in an open boat with just a wimpy windshield in the rain is very much like riding a motorcycle in the rain....not good...



That rain hurts after you get soaked!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The finger ports usually wear the piston much faster but they do make a faster more powerful saw. Adding external transfers is a better way to go.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I'm caving in guys ...long day.....finished a job this afternoon early....decided to run to the Island to bail the skiff..been a while..lotta rain.....left my home at 3:30...26 mile drive...narrow country roads.....start time....10 mile boat trip...rain....bail 300 gals of water out of skiff...return 10 mile boat trip...46 mins....reminded me of an old Charlie Daniels song ...a verse went like this....
> 
> "We lit outta there in that Chevrolet..
> I put 'er on th' floor....
> An' she stayed that way"
> 
> Running near 40 MPH in an open boat with just a wimpy windshield in the rain is very much like riding a motorcycle in the rain....not good...




Im new here. Pictures of skiff sometime. 

Still sounds like a
Great Day.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The finger ports usually wear the piston much faster but they do make a faster more powerful saw. Adding external transfers is a better way to go.



Don't know that I have seen them?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't know that I have seen them?



Its custom work but well documented as a good way to get more fuel/air mix to the top end. The alky burners run a lot of them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its custom work but well documented as a good way to get more fuel/air mix to the top end. The alky burners run a lot of them.



I will look that up!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will look that up!



Plenty of info out there on it. Nite all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Plenty of info out there on it. Nite all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I will look that up!



A machinist buddy is helpful...........


Hey John !!!!!!


Night Jerry!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> A machinist buddy is helpful...........
> 
> 
> Hey John !!!!!!
> 
> 
> Night Jerry!!!!!



If I ever want to build a saw like that,I would need a machinist buddy!! LOL

You had a busy day Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> If I ever want to build a saw like that,I would need a machinist buddy!! LOL
> 
> You had a busy day Rob!



Tomorrow will be better. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Tomorrow will be better. ;-))



Maybe? LOL


----------



## tbone75

My other machinist buddy brought over his Mac 605 for me to look at. LOL YUK !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Maybe? LOL


Wasn't a bad day. Just busy and sleepless. 

8 am to the fairgrounds!!


----------



## tbone75

The old things keeps throwing the chain? Didn't see anything wrong yet?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> The old things keeps throwing the chain? Didn't see anything wrong yet?



I hope you are talkin saws!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I hope you are talkin saws!!!!!!!



Yes! You ol phart! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yes! You ol phart! :hmm3grin2orange:



Wellllllll...

Put your mind in the gutter and reread that post. Or my next post.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> The old things keeps throwing the chain? Didn't see anything wrong yet?



That's what she said.....when the bed broke..


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That's what she said.....when the bed broke..



That was not fun!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Don't tell my wife! That was a old GF ! LOL Many years ago!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That was not fun!! LOL



As come on. 

Most things you are ashamed for at the time (drunk) you think is funny 20 years later (sober or drunk)


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> As come on.
> 
> Most things you are ashamed for at the time (drunk) you think is funny 20 years later (sober or drunk)



Its kinda funny,but I stihl remember the pain! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Don't tell my wife! That was a old GF ! LOL Many years ago!



No.... Her name was Shelly and she said" just lay there and let me do what ever I want"


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Its kinda funny,but I stihl remember the pain! LOL



Now. Now. 

Remember........ The type that makes your teeth sweat. 

Where's Robin and his Puritanical morals.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> No.... Her name was Shelly and she said" just lay there and let me do what ever I want"



That happens to be my second wife's name! LOL
And ................ she was fun! LOL But she got mean as hell! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That happens to be my second wife's name! LOL
> And ................ she was fun! LOL But she got mean as hell! LOL



I think we went to different schools together. LOL

The other slackertzs will have to take note to catch up!!!

I'll visit when the weather is too bad to cut wood so we won't feel guilty.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I think we went to different schools together. LOL
> 
> The other slackertzs will have to take note to catch up!!!
> 
> I'll visit when the weather is too bad to cut wood so we won't feel guilty.



They will have something to read in the morning! LOL And wonder WTF ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> They will have something to read in the morning! LOL And wonder WTF ? LOL



If they think WTF..... They need to get out more. 

Moderation is for monks!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> If they think WTF..... They need to get out more.
> 
> Moderation is for monks!!!



That is right!! LOL

I guess I should go to bed. Been a long day! LOL

You have a good one Rob!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That is right!! LOL
> 
> I guess I should go to bed. Been a long day! LOL
> 
> You have a good one Rob!!



Nite John !!!!

Take it easy. 

I'll keep it on page 1......


----------



## dancan

I don't see anyone up checking what page we're on , ZZZSlackerz !


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> I don't see anyone up checking what page we're on , ZZZSlackerz !



Yeah, what is up with that?


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> Yeah, what is up with that?



It's part of the new abuse........

You will be billed later.


----------



## RandyMac

Stihl 041S said:


> It's part of the new abuse........
> 
> You will be billed later.



Back up the truck, I hand out the abuse here.


----------



## dancan

Speakin' of trucks , you get your's down to the new place yet ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I don't see anyone up checking what page we're on , ZZZSlackerz !



I'm very sorry. As punishment I will think of my ex.....

AGH!!!! 

Point made Dan. 

Don't want THAT again!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Randy

Does your truck have the Stewart-Warner gauge group? A lot were "harvested" from old fire engines for hot rods.

My brother was a fireman and so we have kept track of the old ones around here.


----------



## Stihl 041S

John may have to wait. 

Raining here. May stop in a while.


----------



## RandyMac

Just the little one so far. 






I took the last two weeks off to get everything moved, it was a bunch of work, did 90% myself. Annie broke her right foot, so I hauled.
My shop/shed will arrive next week, the pellet stove too, got the washer/dryer last week, the 'fridge last Monday.
Yep, been busy.
Still working on getting the big, old Ford into town, trying to beat the rain.


----------



## dancan

We've got that same stretch of cloud cover showing up here by tonight .


----------



## RandyMac

We have had warm sunny weather, kinda hazy with all the fires, but rather nice, beats the nasty fog we had last week.


----------



## dancan

I've got a slightly used removable ''Air Walk'' cast ,, size medium that she can have if you need it , free to a good home .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> We've got that same stretch of cloud cover showing up here by tonight .



It's good in a small way for the sellers at the car flea market. 

People that DO show up are gonna buy SOMETHING!!

Found an 064 last year. 

Lot of tempting stuff at Carlisle car shows.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Neat Ol Ranchero. Room mate had one in 1970. 

Darn I sound old. LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

The Slug is back up! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Rain coming back tomorrow! Now the arthritis is acting up! Can't win :bang:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> The Slug is back up! :msp_razz:



That's what she said......when the bed broke......

Morning John!!!!

Still raining. I'm waiting till it stops. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That's what she said......when the bed broke......
> 
> Morning John!!!!
> 
> Still raining. I'm waiting till it stops. ;-))



Thats what I get for telling on myself! :hmm3grin2orange:

I wouldn't go in the rain either!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Thats what I get for telling on myself! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I wouldn't go in the rain either!



I'll run over to his house after the show. ;-)) I got your back.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Thats what I get for telling on myself! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yup , just like other little people sending pics to the wrong recipients ..........Just a friendly reminder LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll run over to his house after the show. ;-)) I got your back.



Thanks Rob!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , just like other little people sending pics to the wrong recipients ..........Just a friendly reminder LOL



So you want pix now! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

I'll pass...........................................


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll pass...........................................



Oh no you don't!! You asked,now you get pix!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> So you want pix now! :msp_rolleyes:



Well. Since you won't make a "heavy breather" phone call.....

Pics will have to do. 

Night John. !!

Night Dan. !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Oh no you don't!! You asked,now you get pix!! :hmm3grin2orange:



I'd rather stick needles in my eyes.....

Quoting Jack Nicholson.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well. Since you won't make a "heavy breather" phone call.....
> 
> Pics will have to do.
> 
> Night John. !!
> 
> Night Dan. !!



Nite Rob !!

Pix it will be!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Hows the leg doing Dan?


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but SLACKERS around here!
Guess I will go work on that Mac. YUK!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Im new here. Pictures of skiff sometime.
> 
> Still sounds like a
> Great Day.



Don't have many pics.....skiff=tender, dingy, small boat used to get from shore to larger boat, land on beach, go handlining, etc.etc 

This one (as they all are) was free to me.....where it lives and what I expect of it means that it be able and expendable...(if necessary)

It lives on the mooring for sometime weeks at a time with no attention and is not self bailing nor does it have a bilge pump...soooo When it rains a lot I must go and remove the accumlinated rainwater by hand, with the usual cut down gallon Clorox jug as a scoop.......and as I said it's a 52 mile round trip in the truck and an additional 20 mile round trip by boat to achieve this task.

Most of the pics I have of the skiff are from the wife and I on a firewood gathering mission (dry driftwood) one beautiful day last fall..

Last pic is of the boat I went out there in yesterday. This is my "Stonington Skiff" that I use to get from shore to my larger boat.....


----------



## tbone75

Maybe I will work on that turd? Getting dressed was a job! LOL Everything hurts! :msp_sad:

Yes I am a whiner! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Don't have many pics.....skiff=tender, dingy, small boat used to get from shore to larger boat, land on beach, go handlining, etc.etc
> 
> This one (as they all are) was free to me.....where it lives and what I expect of it means that it be able and expendable...(if necessary)
> 
> It lives on the mooring for sometime weeks at a time with no attention and is not self bailing nor does it have a bilge pump...soooo When it rains a lot I must go and remove the accumlinated rainwater by hand, with the usual cut down gallon Clorox jug as a scoop.......and as I said it's a 52 mile round trip in the truck and an additional 20 mile round trip by boat to achieve this task.
> 
> Most of the pics I have of the skiff are from the wife and I on a firewood gathering mission (dry driftwood) one beautiful day last fall..
> 
> Last pic is of the boat I went out there in yesterday. This is my "Stonington Skiff" that I use to get from shore to my larger boat.....



Them are some great pix Robin! The boats and saws were OK too. LOL

I got to get up there and see some of that!!

That T-Shirt looks a lot like some of mine! LOL Seen its better days! LOL

Why were them boats so far apart in that one pic ? Got to swim from one to the other? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

That is a nice area Robin, I like it when you throw pics up of the island on.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Them are some great pix Robin! The boats and saws were OK too. LOL
> 
> I got to get up there and see some of that!!
> 
> That T-Shirt looks a lot like some of mine! LOL Seen its better days! LOL
> 
> Why were them boats so far apart in that one pic ? Got to swim from one to the other? LOL




LOL...I like to get my money's worth from everything....don't wear my finest T-shirts when working/running saws!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


The reason they are apart is that the larger boat in on the mooring...the skiff is on the outhaul...which is an endless loop of rope (this one is about 300' one way) that runs from shore out to another mooring/anchor/engine block/couple big Stihls etc. Kinda like a clothsline in the water..... You tie the skiff on one side and pull it out with the other beyond low tide....then no matter where the tide is at your skiff is always afloat and accessable...not high and dry way up the beach....or out in the water beyond your reach......and not pounding on the beach/rocks, when it's rough. When the tide comes and goes right there it exposes and covers 75'-100' feet of beach with a 10'-12' average verticle tide lift...


----------



## RandyMac

hippie


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL...I like to get my money's worth from everything....don't wear my finest T-shirts when working/running saws!!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> The reason they are apart is that the larger boat in on the mooring...the skiff is on the outhaul...which is an endless loop of rope (this one is about 300' one way) that runs from shore out to another mooring/anchor/engine block/couple big Stihls etc. Kinda like a clothsline in the water..... You tie the skiff on one side and pull it out with the other beyond low tide....then no matter where the tide is at your skiff is always afloat and accessable...not high and dry way up the beach....or out in the water beyond your reach......and not pounding on the beach/rocks, when it's rough. When the tide comes and goes right there it exposes and covers 75'-100' feet of beach with a 10'-12' average verticle tide lift...



I can see the high water mark on the rocks there! That is a lot of water moving up and down!
Seen that on the Oregon coast too. Can't remember how much it went up and down? It was one hell of a lot! LOL


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> hippie



Me too! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The OL calls my pony tail her steering wheel! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> hippie



LOL...just trying keep it averaged....to make up for all the guys my age whose head reflects the sun (not by choice)....I'm tame....you otta see my older brother...lives out on the island....84 yrs old....wife died 6-7 yrs ago..all done with the hair cut thing...missing half of one foot..got a 7' tall crazy walking stick..all twisted doug fir with a bad looking dude carved in the top.....damn... he looks just like Gandolf the Great stumbling down the rocky path to camp!!

My nephews and nieces been telling me to tell him to get a hair cut.........???? you ARE kidding right???LOL!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas!

All this talk of old men, beds breaking, pony tails, other assorted things are making me think I'm in the wrong forum. ....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas!
> 
> All this talk of old men, beds breaking, pony tails, other assorted things are making me think I'm in the wrong forum. ....



Dang kids! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Maybe I will work on that turd? Getting dressed was a job! LOL Everything hurts! :msp_sad:
> 
> Yes I am a whiner! :hmm3grin2orange:



Just wait. The low for this weekend is 34* for Sunday night.


----------



## roncoinc

Man,,took a whole cup of expresso to catch up !!

You guys have seen Robin's other fashion statements right ??
Robin,try washin the Ol's pink undies in with the white sox,,they take on a nice tinge that dont show the sweat marks ! LOL !!

Rob,,that Dublinger cheese is made by Kerrygold..just tried some of thier aged cheddar and aint no where as good as the Dublinger.


----------



## tbone75

Anyone know what bar this Mac takes? Acres don't tell? PM605 turd. LOL I do think its the wrong bar! LOL Bar slot is way to big for this saw! Its a Homie bar on it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Just wait. The low for this weekend is 34* for Sunday night.



Chit! I am screwed,and not the way I like! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Man,,took a whole cup of expresso to catch up !!
> 
> You guys have seen Robin's other fashion statements right ??
> Robin,try washin the Ol's pink undies in with the white sox,,they take on a nice tinge that dont show the sweat marks ! LOL !!
> 
> Rob,,that Dublinger cheese is made by Kerrygold..just tried some of thier aged cheddar and aint no where as good as the Dublinger.



Yep............On his saws! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Anyone know what bar this Mac takes? Acres don't tell? PM605 turd. LOL I do think its the wrong bar! LOL Bar slot is way to big for this saw! Its a Homie bar on it? LOL



I sthink it takes same bar as the 10-10 series.
just gave a nos one away last satday.
find an old unerversal one in your pile,make sure oiler lines up .


----------



## AU_K2500

I gave away the PM650 in my profile picture when I moved....sorry john. I would have sent you the whole saw. LOL.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I gave away the PM650 in my profile picture when I moved....sorry john. I would have sent you the whole saw. LOL.



That is just fine! I didn't want it!! LOL

Just trying to fix this thing for my buddy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The old things keeps throwing the chain? Didn't see anything wrong yet?



Drive sprocket?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> That is just fine! I didn't want it!! LOL
> 
> Just trying to fix this thing for my buddy.



Its no wonder they call them cinder block saws

There's a reason I gave it away.....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Man,,took a whole cup of expresso to catch up !!
> 
> You guys have seen Robin's other fashion statements right ??
> Robin,try washin the Ol's pink undies in with the white sox,,they take on a nice tinge that dont show the sweat marks ! LOL !!
> 
> Rob,,that Dublinger cheese is made by Kerrygold..just tried some of thier aged cheddar and aint no where as good as the Dublinger.




I think I did that once with a red flannel shirt....LOL......when I was young and in a hurry...all the time....

You girls are so fashion conscious...I'm surprised someone didn't comment on my "Hippy" waders in one pic......maybe that's what Randy ment...???


----------



## roncoinc

You know your from Maine when,,

you make the kid's halloween costumes to fit over snowmobile suits !


----------



## dancan

The Mounties always get their man .

Police evacuated homes in search of border jumper - North - CBC News

And I've got a saw in the trunk of the car


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmm...he had the look of a heathen.......and apparently was.....you could call it "profiling"....or some other "hand wringer" term......I'd call it "be wary of strangers'...the more "stranger"..the more "wary".....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The Mounties always get their man .
> 
> Police evacuated homes in search of border jumper - North - CBC News
> 
> And I've got a saw in the trunk of the car



Strange SOG aint he! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hey Mark,I liked the pix !! LOL 308 has some azz !

Found on road dead truck is funny too! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Hey Mark,I liked the pix !! LOL 308 has some azz !
> 
> Found on road dead truck is funny too! LOL



Yeah. I couldn't believe what that round could do. He kept asking for steel plate. Thickest thing I had was 20 gauge....then I got to thinking about the ATV wheels I had sitting out back with the wrong back spacing. We walked the range after the 2x6 I had holding the rim broke from all the shots through it. And there were several oak and sweet gum samplings laying on the ground LOL... little 2-3 inch trees taken down by 1 or 2 shots....and it was accidental!


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of SLACKERS again today! Page 2 again!!


----------



## tbone75

Just had to do it! LOL Wanted a better one I guess?


----------



## tbone75

Got the ugly cinder block fixed up. Runs,cuts and oils now! LOL
No wonder I don't like Macs ! Heavy,ugly and a turd! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

It's gonna take more than one cup 'o Jo to catch up. 

Groggy. Mumble mumble. Stopped raining. Back to work today for OT. Liverwurst for breakfast. Caffeine needed.


----------



## Cantdog

Wow!! Just left the "God Bless Firefighters" thread.......bama is the guy I been dealing with on the 910E...hadn't heard from him for a couple days...didn't think much of it....2200 arce wild fire went whistling throuh his town/backyard...way wild pics...close call for ol' bama.....you all otta go check out the pics...he got the 910 in the mail just in time!!!!! Now it's snowing there..... 10"......50mph winds.....power outages...trees down everywhere!!! Hard chance I'd say.......


----------



## AU_K2500

Bout to pack it in from the beach. Gotta be in panama city by 5 for a dolphin cruise....then more seafood for din-din! I think I'm going into the withdrawals....haven't touched or even seen a saw in a week and a half!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Bout to pack it in from the beach. Gotta be in panama city by 5 for a dolphin cruise....then more seafood for din-din! I think I'm going into the withdrawals....haven't touched or even seen a saw in a week and a half!



Was that part of the "agreement" ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Robin; 
Thanks for the pics. 
Wait.
Going to a cheese shop for Dubliner. 

Couldn't find the 308 pics. 

Didn't forget Randy. 

Hey John!!

Now back to the hippie. 

Didn't know if there was a local jargon or inside joke on "skiff". 

I ordered a "Coney" in Kentucky. Got a chillie dog. 

Or maybe you had a larger boat out there you that held 300 gallons of water. 

Actually 300 gallons might just fit. It would sink but....

Anyway!

Thanks for the skiff and pulley system explanation. 

Never had to deal with tides and boats at the same time. My boats are all portable. 

All SS or bronze tackle? Type of lines?

I like the skiff. The rim on the gunnel keeps it dry but would give the bow a LOT of strength. 

Is there a term for it. 

Coffee taking effect. 

Morning all.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Robin;
> Thanks for the pics.
> Wait.
> Going to a cheese shop for Dubliner.
> 
> Couldn't find the 308 pics.
> 
> Didn't forget Randy.
> 
> Hey John!!
> 
> Now back to the hippie.
> 
> Didn't know if there was a local jargon or inside joke on "skiff".
> 
> I ordered a "Coney" in Kentucky. Got a chillie dog.
> 
> Or maybe you had a larger boat out there you that held 300 gallons of water.
> 
> Actually 300 gallons might just fit. It would sink but....
> 
> Anyway!
> 
> Thanks for the skiff and pulley system explanation.
> 
> Never had to deal with tides and boats at the same time. My boats are all portable.
> 
> All SS or bronze tackle? Type of lines?
> 
> I like the skiff. The rim on the gunnel keeps it dry but would give the bow a LOT of strength.
> 
> Is there a term for it.
> 
> Coffee taking effect.
> 
> Morning all.



Whatcha pose to get when you order a coney? Thats what they give you around here,chili dog?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was that part of the "agreement" ??



Yep....................She said no more saws for Sparky! :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Was that part of the "agreement" ??



Which part? The dolphin cruise or no saws?


----------



## tbone75

Maybe he needs to save money for diapers? :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Robin;
> Thanks for the pics.
> Wait.
> Going to a cheese shop for Dubliner.
> 
> Couldn't find the 308 pics.
> 
> Didn't forget Randy.
> 
> Hey John!!
> 
> Now back to the hippie.
> 
> Didn't know if there was a local jargon or inside joke on "skiff".
> 
> I ordered a "Coney" in Kentucky. Got a chillie dog.
> 
> Or maybe you had a larger boat out there you that held 300 gallons of water.
> 
> Actually 300 gallons might just fit. It would sink but....
> 
> Anyway!
> 
> Thanks for the skiff and pulley system explanation.
> 
> Never had to deal with tides and boats at the same time. My boats are all portable.
> 
> All SS or bronze tackle? Type of lines?
> 
> I like the skiff. The rim on the gunnel keeps it dry but would give the bow a LOT of strength.
> 
> Is there a term for it.
> 
> Coffee taking effect.
> 
> Morning all.




Morning Rob. I emailed the pics to you this morning....I can tty it again
I might have missed spoke. I said .308 but it was 7.62 x 51....same thing? Close?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Wow!! Just left the "God Bless Firefighters" thread.......bama is the guy I been dealing with on the 910E...hadn't heard from him for a couple days...didn't think much of it....2200 arce wild fire went whistling throuh his town/backyard...way wild pics...close call for ol' bama.....you all otta go check out the pics...he got the 910 in the mail just in time!!!!! Now it's snowing there..... 10"......50mph winds.....power outages...trees down everywhere!!! Hard chance I'd say.......




Baby brother was a fireman so I read that thread. 

Realized it was Robins saw. 

Tough time there.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Baby brother was a fireman so I read that thread.
> 
> Realized it was Robins saw.
> 
> Tough time there.



I read it all too. My FIL is a retired fireman. We call him Fire Bug Buddy ! LOL Yes he likes to start fires!! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning Rob. I emailed the pics to you this morning....I can tty it again
> I might have missed spoke. I said .308 but it was 7.62 x 51....same thing? Close?



I THINK they are the same. 

Not so the the 223 and 5.56x45. They ARE different. Subtle but can be important. 

308 is about the same as factory 30-06. Key word here is factory. 

A friend had the 308 opened up to 338 in a Model 7. Lot more energy due to caliber. 

Federal now calls it the 338 Federal. Fine round. 

How'd I get started on this? Meds haven't taken hold. 

I beg your forgiveness.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I THINK they are the same.
> 
> Not so the the 223 and 5.56x45. They ARE different. Subtle but can be important.
> 
> 308 is about the same as factory 30-06. Key word here is factory.
> 
> A friend had the 308 opened up to 338 in a Model 7. Lot more energy due to caliber.
> 
> Federal now calls it the 338 Federal. Fine round.
> 
> How'd I get started on this? Meds haven't taken hold.
> 
> I beg your forgiveness.



I like guns!! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Robin;
> Thanks for the pics.
> Wait.
> Going to a cheese shop for Dubliner.
> 
> Couldn't find the 308 pics.
> 
> Didn't forget Randy.
> 
> Hey John!!
> 
> Now back to the hippie.
> 
> Didn't know if there was a local jargon or inside joke on "skiff".
> 
> I ordered a "Coney" in Kentucky. Got a chillie dog.
> 
> Or maybe you had a larger boat out there you that held 300 gallons of water.
> 
> Actually 300 gallons might just fit. It would sink but....
> 
> Anyway!
> 
> Thanks for the skiff and pulley system explanation.
> 
> Never had to deal with tides and boats at the same time. My boats are all portable.
> 
> All SS or bronze tackle? Type of lines?
> 
> I like the skiff. The rim on the gunnel keeps it dry but would give the bow a LOT of strength.
> 
> Is there a term for it.
> 
> Coffee taking effect.
> 
> Morning all.





Morning Rob,

What is this the Spanish Inquisition???

Skiff...I dunno...no joke...skiff, tender, punt, rowboat.....POS man drowner.....

Pics probably not giving a correct scale....that boat would likely hold 700 gals if it were full...I called it around 300 as it was just under half full...no sink even full of water...under aft seat, bow seat and along the sides up under the combings (the raised part you also asked about) all filled with sprayfoam...

This is actually a retired sail boat (that's why the outboard is mounted off center) and stihl has the center board and trunk....it is a rugged little boat probably around 12 foot......I have the mast and boom but no sails or rudder....damn mast is 18 feet tall.....as I said free boat...as long as it doesn't leak and is seaworthy is all I ask.......the more you load this skiff the more stable it is....such are the merrits of a displacement hull......


Now if that's all...have a shot of JD to counter act coffee........it is morning after all.....


----------



## tolman_paul

I figure if people like big saws, they probably like big guns. Here's my longest standing unfinished project gun, a 500 Jeffrey built on a P17 enfield.












It's the only gun I've fired where the starting load, in this case a 600gr cast bullet over 100gr of RL15 for 2200 fps was enough for me not to want to work up to the guns potential, which should be the same bullet at 2400-2500 fps. I've had two 458 lotts which buck in their own right, but nothing compared to the old Jeffrey elephant slayer.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Whatcha pose to get when you order a coney? Thats what they give you around here,chili dog?



You order a "Coney" you should get a Coney Island Hot Dog!!

A white sausage. Google it ya Ol Slug!! ;-))


----------



## tbone75

tolman_paul said:


> I figure if people like big saws, they probably like big guns. Here's my longest standing unfinished project gun, a 500 Jeffrey built on a P17 enfield.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the only gun I've fired where the starting load, in this case a 600gr cast bullet over 100gr of RL15 for 2200 fps was enough for me not to want to work up to the guns potential, which should be the same bullet at 2400-2500 fps. I've had two 458 lotts which buck in their own right, but nothing compared to the old Jeffrey elephant slayer.



Yes!! I like that!!  But I don't want to shoot it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You order a "Coney" you should get a Coney Island Hot Dog!!
> 
> A white sausage. Google it ya Ol Slug!! ;-))



Nope! Don't want one of them! I like chili dogs!

Ya OL Sludge !! :big_smile:


----------



## Stihl 041S

No Spanish Inquisition Ol Buddy. 

Just love boats. ;-)) 

And know there is a LOT to know. Most of which I don't. 

It was the 300 gallons that threw me. It was late.


----------



## tolman_paul

tbone75 said:


> Yes!! I like that!!  But I don't want to shoot it! LOL



I had the gunsmith cut the throat extra long so that I can load 50 bmg projectiles in it. 2/3 the velocity of a 50 bmg, 1/2 the powder and in a nice 11 pound package with no muzzlebreak. :msp_scared: I loaded up one of the 690 gr ap pills and had a buddy shoot it. I don't recall how long it took the bruise to heal.

I can't even convince my boys to shoot my 350 rem mag, they'll hold the 500 but have absolutely no interest in shooting it. But they will shoot the heck out of their 223 and 243.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I THINK they are the same.
> 
> Not so the the 223 and 5.56x45. They ARE different. Subtle but can be important.
> 
> 308 is about the same as factory 30-06. Key word here is factory.
> 
> A friend had the 308 opened up to 338 in a Model 7. Lot more energy due to caliber.
> 
> Federal now calls it the 338 Federal. Fine round.
> 
> How'd I get started on this? Meds haven't taken hold.
> 
> I beg your forgiveness.





MONGO,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

take meds.............


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nope! Don't want one of them! I like chili dogs!
> 
> Ya OL Sludge !! :big_smile:



Never had one have Ya!!! 

I'll bring some along !!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Something up with Yahoo?

I've checked setting. 

Says wrong name or password. 

Can't get emails.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The Mounties always get their man .
> 
> Police evacuated homes in search of border jumper - North - CBC News
> 
> And I've got a saw in the trunk of the car



That sounds great Dan! I actually have 3 in my trunk now and one of them is of the larger variety Stihl of course.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> No Spanish Inquisition Ol Buddy.
> 
> Just love boats. ;-))
> 
> And know there is a LOT to know. Most of which I don't.
> 
> It was the 300 gallons that threw me. It was late.




LOL!!...Just Razzin ya!!!

300 gallons of gas is alot.........when dealing with the ocean...300 gallons of water is....is ..just a drop..an annoying little drop....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!...Just Razzin ya!!!
> 
> 300 gallons of gas is alot.........when dealing with the ocean...300 gallons of water is....is ..just a drop..an annoying little drop....



I've told you a Million Times Robin!! Don't exaggerate!!!!

But 300 gallons. 

We build pumps....

I just turn my boats over. But not much in the way of tides around here. 

It is a nice responsibility. Lucky guy.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tolman_paul said:


> I figure if people like big saws, they probably like big guns. Here's my longest standing unfinished project gun, a 500 Jeffrey built on a P17 enfield.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the only gun I've fired where the starting load, in this case a 600gr cast bullet over 100gr of RL15 for 2200 fps was enough for me not to want to work up to the guns potential, which should be the same bullet at 2400-2500 fps. I've had two 458 lotts which buck in their own right, but nothing compared to the old Jeffrey elephant slayer.



Extreme HP!! Akin to the 460 Weatherby, thought of by John Buhmiller. 

They open the 460 to 500 to use 50 BMG bullets. 

I built some big guns. Bench work is the tough part. 

Shooting on your hind legs is a LOT easier. 

The Ol Enfeild could take it!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> MONGO,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> take meds.............



Done. 30 minutes to take effect......


----------



## jimdad07

Glad Mongo's meds took over, it was getting a little rough. Hello everybody. I am just popping in on my way outside, catch you guys in a little while.


----------



## dancan

I stihl have a saw in my trunk , ran out of time to drop it off , I was running late for my phsyco therapy .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I stihl have a saw in my trunk , ran out of time to drop it off , I was running late for my phsyco therapy .



Does that mean I might soon have 4 saws in the trunk of my car?....:msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

But if that happened I wouldn't have in the trunk of mine LOL
I'll try to drop it off tomorrow .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I stihl have a saw in my trunk , ran out of time to drop it off , I was running late for my phsyco therapy .





pioneerguy600 said:


> Does that mean I might soon have 4 saws in the trunk of my car?....:msp_smile:



Are you two related, neighbors, friends?


----------



## dancan

Never met the man before , I wouldn't be able to pick him out in a crowd of 2 .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> But if that happened I wouldn't have in the trunk of mine LOL
> I'll try to drop it off tomorrow .



No rush, ..I am not short handed on saws...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Are you two related, neighbors, friends?



Who do you think taught Dancant how to be so meen ??

at least he has a saw in his trunk and not a steal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Are you two related, neighbors, friends?



POSSIBLY ONE AND THE SAME....:dunno:


----------



## AU_K2500

OK. Seriously?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> OK. Seriously?



Here!!!!!!?????

Ah what forum you in??

Go offline with such sillyness.....

Sorry. Meds didn't kick in.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Who do you think taught Dancant how to be so meen ??
> 
> at least he has a saw in his trunk and not a steal.



Uh ,..Ron,..it is a Steal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Here!!!!!!?????
> 
> Ah what forum you in??
> 
> Go offline with such sillyness.....
> 
> Sorry. Meds didn't kick in.



:monkey:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Uh ,..Ron,..it is a Steal.



As is the one in my trunk. My go to saw. 

Ported 026.... ;-))

"Don't leave home without it!"


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> As is the one in my trunk. My go to saw.
> 
> Ported 026.... ;-))
> 
> "Don't leave home without it!"



I likee the ported 026`s myself, hard to keep them around lately. Seems others are finding out about ported 026`s.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I likee the ported 026`s myself, hard to keep them around lately. Seems others are finding out about ported 026`s.



I'm letting ONE 024/026 go. 

Most used of saws in relief work saws. 

Yup. Love em. 

Hi Jerry !!!


----------



## dancan

Ported 026 :msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm letting ONE 024/026 go.
> 
> Most used of saws in relief work saws.
> 
> Yup. Love em.
> 
> Hi Jerry !!!



Hi uncle Rob.
John will be interested in that saw,..heck he is interested in all saws for sale...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ported 026 :msp_smile:



We likee them...:msp_wink:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hi uncle Rob.
> John will be interested in that saw,..heck he is interested in all saws for sale...LOL



Not John. But it isn't leaving the thread regulars .......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Not John. But it isn't leaving the thread regulars .......



Well ,Ron won`t want it and Robin won`t want it but the Midget would.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Not John. But it isn't leaving the thread regulars .......




So you're sending it to Ron?????


----------



## tbone75

Well chit! I didn't get the 026! :msp_sneaky::msp_thumbdn::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> So you're sending it to Ron?????



MAYBE an 032 for Christmas. But he would have to ask nicely.......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> MAYBE an 032 for Christmas. But he would have to ask nicely.......



Ron likes Stihl hats too! He may show us his again soon? Its that time of year! LOL

He needs another Eeko hat too! He gave one away!


----------



## sefh3

Hi Rob!!!!

Hi Jerry!!!

Hi John!!!

Hi Ron!!!

Hi Robin!!!

Hi Mark!!! How's married life??

How's everyone doing tonight??


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Hi Rob!!!!
> 
> Hi Jerry!!!
> 
> Hi John!!!
> 
> Hi Ron!!!
> 
> Hi Robin!!!
> 
> Hi Mark!!! How's married life??
> 
> How's everyone doing tonight??



Hi Scott !!
Same OL chit! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Here!!!!!!?????
> 
> Ah what forum you in??
> 
> Go offline with such sillyness.....
> 
> Sorry. Meds didn't kick in.



You must be using them canadian meds they sell all over the internet !!
makes you think funny and stihnk.
and want to run creamsickle colored chainsaws !!
no wonder canadians act so wierd !! LOL !!


----------



## sefh3

I heard this will work on Husky's to get rid of the smell.

I just bought a bottle.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> You must be using them canadian meds they sell all over the internet !!
> makes you think funny and stihnk.
> and want to run creamsickle colored chainsaws !!
> no wonder canadians act so wierd !! LOL !!



They make you talk funny too.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> So you're sending it to Ron?????



PPPHHHHTTTPPHHTT !!!!

clamdigger !


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> MAYBE an 032 for Christmas. But he would have to ask nicely.......



MONGO,,,,,,,,, take meds........


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Hi Rob!!!!
> 
> Hi Jerry!!!
> 
> Hi John!!!
> 
> Hi Ron!!!
> 
> Hi Robin!!!
> 
> Hi Mark!!! How's married life??
> 
> How's everyone doing tonight??



Hi Scott,..how`s your Stihl saws hanging?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> MONGO,,,,,,,,, take meds........



Ummm..... I take that as a no.......

Stick with Dolmar???


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Ummm..... I take that as a no.......
> 
> Stick with Dolmar???



Dolmar,,yes Mongo,,Dolmar good..

i wonder if the canadians get all the spam like we do about buying meds from canada ??


----------



## roncoinc

Time ...... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time ...... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nite Ron!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well ,Ron won`t want it and Robin won`t want it but the Midget would.



Got one........in the shop....speaking of Stihls.....it seems OH36 Boy heard that I was offered the full bill on that saw by a friend.....he came up to me last night all feather white and asked if I had sold his saw to Joe???? LOL he wanted to pay me tomorrow.....imagine that.....but I'll be on the island before he gets out of work....next week the OH36 goes I hope....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dolmar,,yes Mongo,,Dolmar good..
> 
> i wonder if the canadians get all the spam like we do about buying meds from canada ??



I get them every day! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I just scooped out a load of horse manure into the new garden Mary brought home from the stables, that was one helluva load. Two or three more loads of that and that should make a good potato bed. She takes the kids over to this place once a week, a buddy of mine owns the place and the kids have been learning how to ride horses. There is a real old one there that likes kids so it works out pretty well. My buddy gives away as much as you want, helps him get rid of it and helps my gardens put up some good veggies. You know what the Amish fertilize with? Probably don't want to know.

Dan I'll try to get you that list over the weekend, have to dig the box out of the shop attic.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Dolmar,,yes Mongo,,Dolmar good..
> 
> i wonder if the canadians get all the spam like we do about buying meds from canada ??



Love them Dolmars!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Hi Rob!!!!
> 
> Hi Jerry!!!
> 
> Hi John!!!
> 
> Hi Ron!!!
> 
> Hi Robin!!!
> 
> Hi Mark!!! How's married life??
> 
> How's everyone doing tonight??





Its great...so far! LOL. 

Just left bayou bills....the most seafood I've ever eaten in my life I got the steam bucket....4 blue crabs. Muscles oysters clams corn sausage....and hush puppies!


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Its great...so far! LOL.
> 
> Just left bayou bills.... I got crabs!



If you don't get crabs on your honeymoon, you ain't livin'. Does your wife know who Bayou Bill is?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I just scooped out a load of horse manure into the new garden Mary brought home from the stables, that was one helluva load. Two or three more loads of that and that should make a good potato bed. She takes the kids over to this place once a week, a buddy of mine owns the place and the kids have been learning how to ride horses. There is a real old one there that likes kids so it works out pretty well. My buddy gives away as much as you want, helps him get rid of it and helps my gardens put up some good veggies. You know what the Amish fertilize with? Probably don't want to know.
> 
> Dan I'll try to get you that list over the weekend, have to dig the box out of the shop attic.



They don't WASTE anything! :msp_mellow:


----------



## jimdad07

I hate to pick and run, but I have to be up at 4am again. Last long day I have to pull for a little while, at work anyhow. Why is it that I can put in 16 hour days working for myself doing grunt work, but when it comes to my job, a few 10-12 hour days wipes me right out? See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Nite Jim!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I hate to pick and run, but I have to be up at 4am again. Last long day I have to pull for a little while, at work anyhow. Why is it that I can put in 16 hour days working for myself doing grunt work, but when it comes to my job, a few 10-12 hour days wipes me right out? See you guys tomorrow.



Nite Jim


----------



## PB

Hello all!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

PB said:


> Hello all!!



Evening PB!! Sort 'o quiet.....

Been well?


----------



## tbone75

Out checking out flea bay. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Been a very LONG day. Like Ron says. Time!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> out checking out flea bay. Lol



and?????


----------



## Stihl 041S

Wonder what the Slug is buyin now??


----------



## Cantdog

3 hrs 36 mins since the last post......zzzlackerzzz!!!!


EDIT: 37 mins by the time it got posted!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Robin. 

Fighting 40 year old machine most of the night. But I love it. 

Warner&Swazey 2A. The machines that won WW II. 

Great machines. John has his seal tools. 

Have a good one.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Robin.
> 
> Fighting 40 year old machine most of the night. But I love it.
> 
> Warner&Swazey 2A. The machines that won WW II.
> 
> Great machines. John has his seal tools.
> 
> Have a good one.




You too Rob....daughter is coming down from the university so we're all heading out to the island later this AM for the long weekend....weather is not looking great but it'll be cozy in the camp with a fire going and the door open...OL cooking up a storm......good reading weather....Turned in the quote on the door work for the new 70 footer yesterday.....now it's the "Ol' wait and see" Maybe they'll know one way or the other by the time I get back..but I doubt it...


----------



## dancan

Have a good weekend on the island !
Now , bout them ZZZSlackerz and otherz.................


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> You too Rob....daughter is coming down from the university so we're all heading out to the island later this AM for the long weekend....weather is not looking great but it'll be cozy in the camp with a fire going and the door open...OL cooking up a storm......good reading weather....Turned in the quote on the door work for the new 70 footer yesterday.....now it's the "Ol' wait and see" Maybe they'll know one way or the other by the time I get back..but I doubt it...




Have fun with your Lil Kidd. I miss time with mine. 

Some of the greatest times were camping when the weather was bad. 

Good camping gear and O Henry made for great memories. 

Let me know on the PM. 

Time for the drive home. Foggy tonight.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Have a good weekend on the island !
> Now , bout them ZZZSlackerz and otherz.................



Book packaged and will post today.


----------



## dancan

The scanner is all warmed up .
I think I just bought a 026 parts saw :smile2:.


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> The scanner is all warmed up .
> I think I just bought a* 026 parts saw* :smile2:.



bummer dude


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> The scanner is all warmed up .
> I think I just bought a 026 parts saw :smile2:.



I collated all blank side down. 

I buy 024/026'when I can. We may swap parts. ;-))

They are a good. 

Got another package later. Anything else ya need?


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> bummer dude



Yeah Dan. Buy a new Mac. NOT!!

Hey Randy!!


----------



## RandyMac

ain't no new ones, they chinee now. 
I'm headed home at 0200, 'bout 20 minutes, nice to be gone early. Pretty funny since I've been back two days after two weeks off.


----------



## dancan

Here on the ''Best Coast'' in a ''Have Not'' province we are fortunate enough to be able to carry a nice light saw with a 16'' to cut 95% of the trees we encounter .
But...............It is nice to have plenty of bigger saws for the 5% :smile2:


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> ain't no new ones, they chinee now.
> I'm headed home at 0200, 'bout 20 minutes, nice to be gone early. Pretty funny since I've been back two days after two weeks off.




Just razzin. The new macs aren't. Really sad. 

I'm heading home. Drive. Pull over and type. Drive. In no hurry. 

Your package goes out with the others. 

Looking at a Hoffman(?) hope it's the one with the Mac engine.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Here on the ''Best Coast'' in a ''Have Not'' province we are fortunate enough to be able to carry a nice light saw with a 16'' to cut 95% of the trees we encounter .
> But...............It is nice to have plenty of bigger saws for the 5% :smile2:



I use larger saws for few trees. I'll go to the Gulf Coast for big trees.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Grocery shopping done. 

Ron. No Dubliner. Have to check Wegmans.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Grocery shopping done.
> 
> Ron. No Dubliner. Have to check Wegmans.



Kerrygold "dublinGer" 
to early...


----------



## roncoinc

this be a FUN day 

all kinds of geek stuff here..

NEAR-Fest.com


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Kerrygold "dublinGer"
> to early...



Yup. Dubliner is different cheese. 

Thanks. 

Go back to bed.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> this be a FUN day
> 
> all kinds of geek stuff here..
> 
> NEAR-Fest.com



When I was kid our next door neighbor was a radioman in WWII. 

Set me up with a short wave, headphones, and strung an antenna for me. 

Listen to all over the world after the lights went out. 

Friend is a HAM junkie at work. I'll pass it on to him. 

Many thanks.


----------



## roncoinc

Was doing some cleaning up on the puter and found this from over 2 1/2 yrs ago


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Was doing some cleaning up on the puter and found this from over 2 1/2 yrs ago



I'm not gonna ask.....


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers. LOL


----------



## tbone75

No buying on flea bay,just looking. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning John!!!

Night John!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning John!!!
> 
> Night John!!!!



Night Rob !!!!


----------



## tbone75

OL is taking off today with her Mom & Dad and her kids,going down to see the Newport Aquarium for the weekend.  Got the place all to myself again! LOL
I would like to go too! But just can't do it.


----------



## tbone75

Using that new puter yet Ron?


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning john!

Morning ron!

Night rob!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning john!
> 
> Morning ron!
> 
> Night rob!



Morning Sparky ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

What the heck are these things ??
close to me for sale.
bottom one has a removable head ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Using that new puter yet Ron?



Using it yes,still customizing it.
got both runing at same time 
need to get more stuff off this and on that.
then add more stuff to that and more hardware,having fun


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What the heck are these things ??
> close to me for sale.
> bottom one has a removable head ??



Not a clue? Look like there older than you! LOL

OOPS! Can't be that old! You had stone tools back then! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Heard about a guy I know that use to have 3 two man saws! Not likely he stihl has them? But I will ask! LOL

I don't want them,but someone here will I bet! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Morning Sparky ! LOL



Not so sparky this morning. Didn't get much sleep last night.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Not so sparky this morning. Didn't get much sleep last night.



Your on your honeymoon !!!! Not suppose to sleep!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Using it yes,still customizing it.
> got both runing at same time
> need to get more stuff off this and on that.
> then add more stuff to that and more hardware,having fun



A geek with a new puter! Now that is a happy camper!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Not so sparky this morning. Didn't get much sleep last night.



Aw,,,quit bragging to us old folks !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> A geek with a new puter! Now that is a happy camper!



Yup,, 

just got a new battery for my favorite laptop and just finished puting windows 7 on it,,now to customize that one.

got a new batt for laptop thats going away,,going to upgrade that one to win 7.

the setting them up the way i like them with programs and all is what takes the time.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Aw,,,quit bragging to us old folks !! LOL !!



Lol...there's something wrong with you guys.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,
> 
> just got a new battery for my favorite laptop and just finished puting windows 7 on it,,now to customize that one.
> 
> got a new batt for laptop thats going away,,going to upgrade that one to win 7.
> 
> the setting them up the way i like them with programs and all is what takes the time.



I can turn mine on! :msp_smile:


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> What the heck are these things ??
> close to me for sale.
> bottom one has a removable head ??



bottom one looks like a Poulan Super 33.

Model Profile: SUPER 33


----------



## sefh3

Morning all
Rain for today. My back and knees are sore today. Not good.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I can turn mine on! :msp_smile:



Are you sure your OL doesn't have to help you with that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> What the heck are these things ??
> close to me for sale.
> bottom one has a removable head ??



Top one is a variation of the Strunk chainsaws, likely a Shure Cut, Speed Demon or the earlier 3-19, the bottom is an old Poulan and there was many of them that had similar looks in the 30 series saws.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> bottom one looks like a Poulan Super 33.
> 
> Model Profile: SUPER 33



Was just told the top is a Strunk of some kind?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Morning all
> Rain for today. My back and knees are sore today. Not good.



I know how you feel!! Rain tonight and tomorrow here.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> bottom one looks like a Poulan Super 33.
> 
> Model Profile: SUPER 33



I looked at that.
saw i posted loks more round in the gas tank area.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Top one is a variation of the Strunk chainsaws, likely a Shure Cut, Speed Demon or the earlier 3-19, the bottom is an old Poulan and there was many of them that had similar looks in the 30 series saws.



Them old poulans had removable heads eh ??

figured the top one a strunk,cant miss them


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like the old Strunk might have the rear handle broke off, the bar is pointing up at a steep angle.


----------



## tbone75

Haven't seen much of Dancan't today? SLACKER!


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like the old Strunk might have the rear handle broke off, the bar is pointing up at a steep angle.



There is one here on CL for sale locally.

Vintage 1952 Strunk Speed Demon All Position Chain Saw


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I know how you feel!! Rain tonight and tomorrow here.



Calling for rain mixed with snow on Sunday night. Oh what fun.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Calling for rain mixed with snow on Sunday night. Oh what fun.



No! :waaaht:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Haven't seen much of Dancan't today? SLACKER!



Man , I'm working like a dog , not slackin' , I used the 1/4'' air ratchet to take out 3 9/32 bolts , 1 screw driver to pop off a gas door and then reinstalled the bolts .........Look ! I got my hands dirty .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Man , I'm working like a dog , not slackin' , I used the 1/4'' air ratchet to take out 3 9/32 bolts , 1 screw driver to pop off a gas door and then reinstalled the bolts .........Look ! I got my hands dirty .



Careful you don't get blisters...you been out of the work force quite a while....got soft except where you grab the crutches....


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> There is one here on CL for sale locally.
> 
> Vintage 1952 Strunk Speed Demon All Position Chain Saw




That is a nice one all right, don`t see many in that nice of shape anymore. I have the earlier model of the 3-19 in David Bradley colors. I got it from the original owner and its a heavy beast.
My good friend Bruce Hopf has a Speed Demon in running condition, he had to find someone to hand cut him a set of carb diaphragms for the carb and it became a good runner.


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Man , I'm working like a dog , not slackin' , I used the 1/4'' air ratchet to take out 3 9/32 bolts , 1 screw driver to pop off a gas door and then reinstalled the bolts .........Look ! I got my hands dirty .



WOH! Take it easy there speedy. Don't want ya to over due it....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Man , I'm working like a dog , not slackin' , I used the 1/4'' air ratchet to take out 3 9/32 bolts , 1 screw driver to pop off a gas door and then reinstalled the bolts .........Look ! I got my hands dirty .



Done wore yerself out didn't you!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Done wore yerself out didn't you!



John. You know that air ratchet will wear you slap out. And besides dan is just a little guy.....he withered away while he was a gimp!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> John. You know that air ratchet will wear you slap out. And besides dan is just a little guy.....he withered away while he was a gimp!!!



I thought he plumped up and got soft? 



I did ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Durnnit all to heck !

I even stumbled into the inside of a crack den LOL


----------



## tbone75

No wonder you got new doors and windows! Selling that stuff! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Durnnit all to heck !
> 
> I even stumbled into the inside of a crack den LOL



Who`s truck?


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Durnnit all to heck !
> 
> I even stumbled into the inside of a crack den LOL



Mac? Matco? Cornwell? ......SNAP-ON!!!!!

Its like going in a toy store you KNOW you can't afford! LOL that's why they offer payment plans and wage garnesment! Lol


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who`s truck?



Frank Saulnier



AU_K2500 said:


> Mac? Matco? Cornwell? ......SNAP-ON!!!!!
> 
> Its like going in a toy store you KNOW you can't afford! LOL that's why they offer payment plans and wage garnesment! Lol



Yup , Snap On .
Big sale for him at my shop today , 3 replacement handles for ball peen hammers


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> 3 replacement handles for ball peen hammers



What did that set you back 150....200?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Frank Saulnier
> 
> 
> 
> Yup , Snap On .
> Big sale for him at my shop today , 3 replacement handles for ball peen hammers



I'm surprised you didn't whittle some out while you were making spoons......or did you buy fiberglass ones??


----------



## dancan

Comedians LOL

Six bucks each and I don't have to drive all over the place to get them :tongue2:


----------



## Cantdog

I wasn't jokin.......how do you think handles were invented??? You know back when Ron was a boy......


I gotts ta go......tide waits for no man....and I need to be there at the top of the flood....OL got the big marine cooler packed up to just under 300lbs....need to float that puppy as near the kitchen door as possible!!! Have a good weekend All....


----------



## dancan

Have a good run to the island !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I wasn't jokin.......how do you think handles were invented??? You know back when Ron was a boy......
> 
> 
> I gotts ta go......tide waits for no man....and I need to be there at the top of the flood....OL got the big marine cooler packed up to just under 300lbs....need to float that puppy as near the kitchen door as possible!!! Have a good weekend All....



You have fun! Lucky Dog !!


----------



## roncoinc

I noticed meen old Jerry hasnt invited any of us for thanksgiving monday


----------



## AU_K2500

Apartment office just called asked when we were coming to get our mail. Said it was startung to get in the way and one or two boxes had a strange odor!!! Lol.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I noticed meen old Jerry hasnt invited any of us for thanksgiving monday



That is meen! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Apartment office just called asked when we were coming to get our mail. Said it was startung to get in the way and one or two boxes had a strange odor!!! Lol.



Hope they don't toss them out! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Hope they don't toss them out! LOL



They can toss all the crap from Macy's and Dillard's. Just don't toss the box from PA....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> They can toss all the crap from Macy's and Dillard's. Just don't toss the box from PA....



Not even married a week,and into the dog house!! If your wife reads that!!


----------



## roncoinc

I HATE CORN !!!!

didnt know you could get cut picking it 
picked SIX bushels !

only going to process a couple dozen.
got doz serendipity and a doz silver king 
found out there is 45 ears of corn to a bushel,bet Jim knew that ..


----------



## Stihl 041S

John. On the way!!

Dan. I hate the cost of health care for Canadian mail!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I noticed meen old Jerry hasnt invited any of us for thanksgiving monday



Going up the Lake to the camp for the weekend, no one wanted to go out to the island now that the temp is below 80F during the day, bunch a wussies......LOL
']]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> i hate corn !!!!
> 
> Didnt know you could get cut picking it
> picked six bushels !
> 
> Only going to process a couple dozen.
> Got doz serendipity and a doz silver king
> found out there is 45 ears of corn to a bushel,bet jim knew that ..



big or small ears??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I HATE CORN !!!!
> 
> didnt know you could get cut picking it
> picked SIX bushels !
> 
> only going to process a couple dozen.
> got doz serendipity and a doz silver king
> found out there is 45 ears of corn to a bushel,bet Jim knew that ..



Guess you never ran through a corn field when you was a kid? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> John. On the way!!
> 
> Dan. I hate the cost of health care for Canadian mail!!



You just discouver that, we knew that for a long time....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John. On the way!!
> 
> Dan. I hate the cost of health care for Canadian mail!!



Plus all the stupid paper work!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hope Dan stops by on his way home.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John. On the way!!
> 
> Dan. I hate the cost of health care for Canadian mail!!



Yers two! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope Dan stops by on his way home.



To late!...........................Mailed it to me!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Rob


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> To late!...........................Mailed it to me!



He mailed out one of the junkers, you know one of dem saws made from a bunch of discarded parts left over from building 6 good uns, some parts are better n others so`s you build with the better parts then assemble all them leftover rejects and pawn them off on ubsuspecting new'''. Wait I better not give all his ...er our secrets away...LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Any of you Canadians ever watch the youtubes? Ever heard of 1puglife? He is what I think of we I think Canada....lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Any of you Canadians ever watch the youtubes? Ever heard of 1puglife? He is what I think of we I think Canada....lol



Never seen anything on youtube that was worth my time to watch, mostly posted by them Southern Yanks anyway......LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> big or small ears??



I cant EAR you ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning Rob



I'll get a Macys box for your wifes gift. She might fall for it!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I cant EAR you ??



How`s the house project coming along, Ron?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> How`s the house project coming along, Ron?



Slow,,he only put in 8 hrs this week with the rain 
today nice but he had to go look at another job.
it will all be done before snow falls tho.
guess you aint coming down to help ??  LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Slow,,he only put in 8 hrs this week with the rain
> today nice but he had to go look at another job.
> it will all be done before snow falls tho.
> guess you aint coming down to help ??  LOL !!



I could be the guy that does the outside work, you would have to jack the house up some for me to fit under... LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

My cat keeps insisting that I let him type, he might get better at it than I do...LOL
9999999999999------[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[''''''''''''''''''/////////////////////////////////;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## tbone75

I don't want Dans left over parts! If he tossed them.I know there JUNK ! LOL

Besides I have one 026 and close to enough for another! LOL Plus half a 024. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't want Dans left over parts! If he tossed them.I know there JUNK ! LOL
> 
> Besides I have one 026 and close to enough for another! LOL Plus half a 024. LOL



Don`t you mean the " other guys " left over parts.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> My cat keeps insisting that I let him type, he might get better at it than I do...LOL
> 9999999999999------[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[''''''''''''''''''/////////////////////////////////;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''''''''''''''''''''




He might be a better typer but I can`t read "cat"....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t you mean the " other guys " left over parts.....LOL



Yep!............................Forgot he don't own any saws! :monkey:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep!............................Forgot he don't own any saws! :monkey:



Off to the shop, I have a few saws to clean up.


----------



## tbone75

Hi Jimbob !


----------



## dancan

Shipping in Canada SUCKS !!!
Ran out of time to stop .
I don't own any saws .


----------



## sefh3

John don't forget the post office is closed monday. Don't want you to be waiting for saws to show up by the mailbox all day...


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John don't forget the post office is closed monday. Don't want you to be waiting for saws to show up by the mailbox all day...



How did you know I have more on the way? LOL

Only about a dozen? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

is this new puter freeking FAST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it loads pages faster than changing channels on my TV


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> How did you know I have more on the way? LOL
> 
> Only about a dozen? LOL



Time for an "intervention" guys ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll get a Macys box for your wifes gift. She might fall for it!!



Hahahahaha....that would be priceless.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Time for an "intervention" guys ??



I'm in....


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Hahahahaha....that would be priceless.



Send me a Macy box if you can. It will come properly giftwrapped with a card.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Send me a Macy box if you can. It will come properly giftwrapped with a card.



So far none have been big enough for a saw. I'll check the ones that came while we were away.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> So far none have been big enough for a saw. I'll check the ones that came while we were away.



Any box will do. I'll make it cover the top.


----------



## dancan

Store bought ice for the ankle and the homemade ice for the whiskey with a beer ''Chasa'' .
I hope sumthin' smooths things out , I might have pushed it a little today but if the saying is true I've gained a lot , that said , I'd guess John should look like the ''Incredible Hulk'' LOL .............Or is that ''The Blob" ?
I stihl have a saw in my trunk .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Store bought ice for the ankle and the homemade ice for the whiskey with a beer ''Chasa'' .
> I hope sumthin' smooths thing out , I might have pushed it a little today but if the saying is true I've gained a lot , that said , I'd guess John should look like the ''Incredible Hulk'' LOL .............Or is that ''The Blob" ?
> I stihl have a saw in my trunk .



Done told you! Pot bellied pig standing up! 

6' and stihl under 200lbs. OOPS! I forgot I am now only 5'-11" after 2 surgery's !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time for an "intervention" guys ??



MEEN AZZ !! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

John , you ever use Corian on your knife scales ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Time for an "intervention" guys ??



You really think it would work......

Like throwing wet sponges into Hel.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> You really think it would work......
> 
> Like throwing wet sponges into Hel.



Biut as useless as a fart in a whirlwind


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John ! 
Hey Dan!
Hey Mark!


----------



## dancan

Whiskey kickin' in now :msp_smile:
Hey Rob !

Ron , if John can wheel and deal on EeeeeBay with a dial up connection do you really think an "intervention" would work ???????????? I'm meen really , that's determination !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Store bought ice for the ankle and the homemade ice for the whiskey with a beer ''Chasa'' .
> I hope sumthin' smooths things out , I might have pushed it a little today but if the saying is true I've gained a lot , that said , I'd guess John should look like the ''Incredible Hulk'' LOL .............Or is that ''The Blob" ?
> I stihl have a saw in my trunk .



I added another one, I now have 4 in the trunk.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , you ever use Corian on your knife scales ?



Been going to try some.Just haven't yet.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John !
> Hey Dan!
> Hey Mark!



Hi Rob !!


----------



## jimdad07

Hello everybody. Family game night, playing Horseopoly. Think we might be done now, how is everybody?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hi Rob !!



Hi John !!!


----------



## jimdad07

Hello Rob! How is life in the fast lane?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Doing good ,Jim. I got to work on some saws today, cleaned some more parts of that big Solo. Its very dirty but in good shape physically.


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody. Family game night, playing Horseopoly. Think we might be done now, how is everybody?



Doing purty good. You come to give me more chit and leave?


----------



## tbone75

Had to run a little bit ago.My machinist buddy brought my 350 Husky jug back after he got it fixed up. Looks great!! Now I can fix one of the 350s! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Doing purty good. You come to give me more chit and leave?



Still curious if your wife knows about that guy?:hmm3grin2orange:

Have a good night everybody :hmm3grin2orange:.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Had to run a little bit ago.My machinist buddy brought my 350 Husky jug back after he got it fixed up. Looks great!! Now I can fix one of the 350s! LOL



Sweet, I have done several and they turn out good, yours looks like it will be good for many years of service.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Doing good ,Jim. I got to work on some saws today, cleaned some more parts of that big Solo. Its very dirty but in good shape physically.



How are you liking how the saw is put together?


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> Still curious if your wife knows about that guy?:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Have a good night everybody :hmm3grin2orange:.



No. I thought I'd wait till after the honeymoon. Its OK. She got her crabs at Joes....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sweet, I have done several and they turn out good, yours looks like it will be good for many years of service.



He had another guy we worked with weld it up,then he milled it off and tapped it.
Plus he got that UGLY yellow brick out of my shop! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> How are you liking how the saw is put together?



From what I have seen so far it is very heavy duty as it should be. All parts are a little more beefy than what I thought they would be, I need to get deeper inside before making any judgements on the power plant.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He had another guy we worked with weld it up,then he milled it off and tapped it.
> Plus he got that UGLY yellow brick out of my shop! LOL



Looks good and should seal up well.


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Doing purty good. You come to give me more chit and leave?



I can't help it, you have to pick on the newly wed. I was there once as was most of the guys in here, I can still remember how it was just starting out. We got married at 22 and started our family at 25. I'm 30 and she's 31 and we are just starting to really get settled in and established in life. It's a great place to be but the journey getting here was even better.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hello Rob! How is life in the fast lane?



Life...
In....
The....
Fast....
Lane....

Long night. Totally can't figure that one....

Hi Jim!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks good and should seal up well.



Nice having a mill close by! Be better if I could get mine set up! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> I can't help it, you have to pick on the newly wed. I was there once as was most of the guys in here, I can still remember how it was just starting out. We got married at 22 and started our family at 25. I'm 30 and she's 31 and we are just starting to really get settled in and established in life. It's a great place to be but the journey getting here was even better.



We are excited and looking forward to our adventure. And it doesn't hurt that I'm ahead of the game with my selective hearing and limited "yes dear" vocabulary!


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> We are excited and looking forward to our adventure. And it doesn't hurt that I'm ahead of the game with my selective hearing and limited "yes dear" vocabulary!



I call those survival tools, and if you have direct deposit and don't mind never having any cash, then you got it made.


----------



## pioneerguy600

When I first tried pulling the Solo over it seemed to have pretty good compression but upon testing it showed 130 on the gauge, I thought that was fairly low. I sprayed some soapy water around the decomp and pulled it over, it bubbled each time the piston came up so I took it out and it had carbon built up on the inner end that would not let the valve fully close. I soaked it in that Kleen Flow of mine and it came out shiney clean, gave it a couple of light puffs of air and a small flake of aluminum also worked its way out. Cleaned it again in Kleen Flow and blew it out real good, after reinstalling it the comp came up to 165 with the decomp closed. Fires really easy, 2-3 pulls when cold and one when warmed up.


----------



## tbone75

Finished tearing down one 335.Saved every piece I could! LOL Trashed one case half. This one had a thin ring piston,the other one has a single fat ring?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I first tried pulling the Solo over it seemed to have pretty good compression but upon testing it showed 130 on the gauge, I thought that was fairly low. I sprayed some soapy water around the decomp and pulled it over, it bubbled each time the piston came up so I took it out and it had carbon built up on the inner end that would not let the valve fully close. I soaked it in that Kleen Flow of mine and it came out shiney clean, gave it a couple of light puffs of air and a small flake of aluminum also worked its way out. Cleaned it again in Kleen Flow and blew it out real good, after reinstalling it the comp came up to 165 with the decomp closed. Fires really easy, 2-3 pulls when cold and one when warmed up.



I am excited for you, they seem to be a good heavy saw. That compression ought to make for some good torque. My 9010 is lacking a decomp valve, man do you feel it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I am excited for you, they seem to be a good heavy saw. That compression ought to make for some good torque. My 9010 is lacking a decomp valve, man do you feel it.



I am happy to have a decomp on it, I hope to raise the comp to 180 or so and speed up WOT a bit. Then run a 9 pin on it with a 20"bar.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I am excited for you, they seem to be a good heavy saw. That compression ought to make for some good torque. My 9010 is lacking a decomp valve, man do you feel it.



You better just send that little ol thing down to me. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will open this 335 up a little. LOL Scooterbum told me to advance the timing about half a key slot and they really come alive! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You better just send that little ol thing down to me. :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL....:msp_lol:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You better just send that little ol thing down to me. :hmm3grin2orange:



I don't know, you may have to put wheels on it.

I like this Yukon Men show, love the lack of drama and them actually showing what life is like in that area. Alaska must be the new fad in reality TV. I have a lot of respect for those people.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I don't know, you may have to put wheels on it.
> 
> I like this Yukon Men show, love the lack of drama and them actually showing what life is like in that area. Alaska must be the new fad in reality TV. I have a lot of respect for those people.




I could do that! LOL The wheels!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I could do that! LOL The wheels!



Maybe I should send one of the Gravelys with it? You could mount the saw on the front and use it like a Timken:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I don't know, you may have to put wheels on it.
> 
> I like this Yukon Men show, love the lack of drama and them actually showing what life is like in that area. Alaska must be the new fad in reality TV. I have a lot of respect for those people.



Shure is different up there, Jim. Harsh and beautiful all at the same time and the spaceousness is hard to comprehend coming from a background where the land is for the most part settled.


----------



## tbone75

Jim you get the 88 going,you will retire the Dolly! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Maybe I should send one of the Gravelys with it? You could mount the saw on the front and use it like a Timken:hmm3grin2orange:



I could use one of them too!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shure is different up there, Jim. Harsh and beautiful all at the same time and the spaceousness is hard to comprehend coming from a background where the land is for the most part settled.



It would take a special kind of person to live as they do. I say to myself that I would love to do that someday but there is always the thought that maybe a lot of us are too used to amenities that we take for granted. I like my time up in the big woods but anything I need is still within an hour or two away at the most in winter or summer, those people have to make do year round.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim you get the 88 going,you will retire the Dolly! LOL



You are most likely right, it will probably still get used quite a bit stumpin, that saw does real well cutting stumps. Lots of azz in the cut.


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
I spent the night cleaning up some leaf blowers, a few saws, and a snowblower. I decided to list everything on CL. Need to move stuff so I can walk around the shop. 
Busy day again tomorrow. My son is upgrading his karate belt tomorrow after his class. He's been talking about it all day today. Big steps for him.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You are most likely right, it will probably still get used quite a bit stumpin, that saw does real well cutting stumps. Lots of azz in the cut.



You won't use for that either! LOL The 88 will do better. LOL

So just go ahead and send it down here! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Evening all,
> I spent the night cleaning up some leaf blowers, a few saws, and a snowblower. I decided to list everything on CL. Need to move stuff so I can walk around the shop.
> Busy day again tomorrow. My son is upgrading his karate belt tomorrow after his class. He's been talking about it all day today. Big steps for him.



Don't sell it all, I don't think John can grab it all in one trip.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You won't use for that either! LOL The 88 will do better. LOL
> 
> So just go ahead and send it down here! :hmm3grin2orange:



You would chit your pants if that saw ever showed up on your doorstep!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all,
> I spent the night cleaning up some leaf blowers, a few saws, and a snowblower. I decided to list everything on CL. Need to move stuff so I can walk around the shop.
> Busy day again tomorrow. My son is upgrading his karate belt tomorrow after his class. He's been talking about it all day today. Big steps for him.



I know how to make a little room! Send that Poulan down here! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You would chit your pants if that saw ever showed up on your doorstep!



To late! Done think I did! :bad_smelly:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I know how to make a little room! Send that Poulan down here! LOL



Which Poulan are you wanting?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> To late! Done think I did! :bad_smelly:



If you're going to spend that much time in front of the puter at least put a diaper on!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Which Poulan are you wanting?



3300


----------



## sefh3

It will be heading there soon. Any interests in a 295 Poulan Pro?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> If you're going to spend that much time in front of the puter at least put a diaper on!



False alarm! Nothing squishy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Need to find things to fill the box.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> It will be heading there soon. Any interests in a 295 Poulan Pro?



Nah.......I like Poulans,not so much on Pooolins. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> It will be heading there soon. Any interests in a 295 Poulan Pro?



Do you even have to ask? He's never seen a saw he didn't like.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Need to find things to fill the box.



Mailed out the straps today!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Nah.......I like Poulans,not so much on Pooolins. LOL



I think that one is one of the more decent Poolins.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Do you even have to ask? He's never seen a saw he didn't like.



Yeah I know. He likes em all.


----------



## tbone75

I don't remember what I ate? But its not good now! :bad_smelly:


----------



## sefh3

Nite all!!!!
Need some sleep for tomorrows adventures!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Chatty tonight!!!

Short turns and no time to catch up.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I think that one is one of the more decent Poolins.



Yep,they aint that bad at all.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Nite all!!!!
> Need some sleep for tomorrows adventures!!



Nite Scott


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Do you even have to ask? He's never seen a saw he didn't like.



How could you forget Macs? Don't care for them! :msp_tongue:


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Chatty tonight!!!
> 
> Short turns and no time to catch up.



We've covered a lot of ground tonight, about as much BS as our pasture.

Speaking of cows, got home tonight and my MIL calls. Says one of the cows got stuck in a round bale feeder. I figured that maybe it was just inside the feeder. Got up there and the damn thing was actually stuck half in and half out of the feeder with its two back legs stuck under it just about at their breaking point. All the skin on one of the legs was rubbed off. Ended up having to cut some of the feeder apart to get thing out. Pop and I couldn't get her to get up. Might have to butcher another one if she's not on her feet in the morning. Dumb friggin animals.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Chatty tonight!!!
> 
> Short turns and no time to catch up.



Rob.....I haven't seen one of my cats today? :msp_confused:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> How could you forget Macs? Don't care for them! :msp_tongue:



I don't think I have ever seen one that I liked except for maybe the ones that Sachs-Dolmar made for them. Dang they are a fugly saw.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Rob.....I haven't seen one of my cats today? :msp_confused:



What kind or restaurants you have nearby?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> We've covered a lot of ground tonight, about as much BS as our pasture.
> 
> Speaking of cows, got home tonight and my MIL calls. Says one of the cows got stuck in a round bale feeder. I figured that maybe it was just inside the feeder. Got up there and the damn thing was actually stuck half in and half out of the feeder with its two back legs stuck under it just about at their breaking point. All the skin on one of the legs was rubbed off. Ended up having to cut some of the feeder apart to get thing out. Pop and I couldn't get her to get up. Might have to butcher another one if she's not on her feet in the morning. Dumb friggin animals.



Not near as dumb as sheep! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> What kind or restaurants you have nearby?



I sent a box to Rob today? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Not near as dumb as sheep! LOL



Never dealt with sheep, hard to believe that anything could be dumber than cows.

ON that note, I need to get to bed. You have a good night.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Never dealt with sheep, hard to believe that anything could be dumber than cows.
> 
> ON that note, I need to get to bed. You have a good night.



A cow is a genius compared to sheep!

Nite Jim


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> A cow is a genius compared to sheep!
> 
> Nite Jim



Hey. Just you and me Verne!!

Break time. Ben fighting this part. Print is wrong!!

Hi john'!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Break time. Go home in two, sleep in three....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Anybody????? 

Wait. It's Saturday.


----------



## dancan

I'd a been here sooner but I had to catch up , I think I'll have steak and eggs for breakfast .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I'd a been here sooner but I had to catch up , I think I'll have steak and eggs for breakfast .



Thats good you'll like your next package 

Steak rare? 6 eggs? Rye toast. Large OJ?


----------



## dancan

2 eggs are enough , everything else is fine .
Here's mountain men for Jim http://www.arboristsite.com/axmen-fan-forum/203784.htm , no drama and a bit long but I thought it was worth the time to watch .


----------



## roncoinc

Coffee first,then catch up reading ,then breakfast


----------



## Stihl 041S

It was no longer available. The Russian video that is. 

Have you seen the one they show on PBS about the guy in Alaska. Lived there till I think he was 83. Shows him building most of the stuff.

Morning Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> It was no longer available. The Russian video that is.
> 
> Have you seen the one they show on PBS about the guy in Alaska. Lived there till I think he was 83. Shows him building most of the stuff.
> 
> Morning Ron.



If it's morning how come it's stihl dark out ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> If it's morning how come it's stihl dark out ??



Mmmmmmmm......

Well I suppose wise azz I'd better than dumb azz. 

But you are right Ron. 

Night Ron!!!!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> It was no longer available. The Russian video that is.
> 
> Have you seen the one they show on PBS about the guy in Alaska. Lived there till I think he was 83. Shows him building most of the stuff.
> 
> Morning Ron.



Ð¡Ñ‡Ð°ÑÑ‚Ð»Ð¸Ð²Ñ‹Ðµ Ð»ÑŽÐ´Ð¸: Ð“Ð¾Ð´ Ð² Ñ‚Ð°Ð¹Ð³Ðµ / Happy People: A Year in the Taiga (2010) ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ñ‚Ñ€ÐµÑ‚ÑŒ Ð¾Ð½Ð»Ð°Ð¹Ð½,ÑÐºÐ°Ñ‡Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð±ÐµÑÐ¿Ð»Ð°Ñ‚Ð½Ð¾-Ð¡Ð¼Ð¾Ñ‚Ñ€ÐµÑ‚ÑŒ Ñ„Ð¸Ð»ÑŒÐ¼Ñ Ð¾Ð½Ð»Ð°Ð¹Ð½ Ð±ÐµÑÐ¿Ð»Ð°Ñ‚Ð½Ð¾,Ð»Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾Ð½ Ð¾Ð½Ð»Ð°Ð¹Ð½

Russian version , no subtitles or music .


----------



## roncoinc

Yard sale day today 
they starting to slow down tho 
Dan,need any old puter parts ??
going to get rid of a couple hunderd pounds,time to clean out !!


----------



## RandyMac

damm time for a smoke


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> damm time for a smoke



Throw some matches at Ron , he was complaining about the dark .


----------



## dancan

Couple of hundred pounds of old 'puter stuff , you might want to look at recycling the gold .


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> damm time for a smoke


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Dan,,anything special for thanksgiving ?


----------



## dancan

Not traveling yet so home it is .
Rapure (Rappie pie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) will be the meal :smile2:

http://www.evelinas.ca/


----------



## dancan

Turkeys can be cooked anytime and may not have the same meaning for me .


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


>



gawdammitall!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey. Just you and me Verne!!
> 
> Break time. Ben fighting this part. Print is wrong!!
> 
> Hi john'!!!!



The print is wrong....Nooo, that can't be possible, engineers are never wrong!!":hmm3grin2orange: 
I think I "forget" to put a measurement on prints sometimes just so I can get away from my desk and go to the floor! I fit in on the floor a lot better than I do in the office


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas! 


Mmmm pall malls red box, for when you can't afford Marlboro reds.......Mmmm Marlboro reds. Damnit now I want a smoke. Its been two and a half years...


----------



## RandyMac

Burnt my last PM, taking to lifting cigs from Nicole and tearin' the filters off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> It was no longer available. The Russian video that is.
> 
> Have you seen the one they show on PBS about the guy in Alaska. Lived there till I think he was 83. Shows him building most of the stuff.
> 
> Morning Ron.



That was Richard Preneke, he was 51 when he ventured up to Twin Lakes to build himself a remote log cabin and live there for at least a year on his own. He eventually stayed over 30 years and demonstrated early Pioneer resiliance and knowhow. Many people are so amazed at what he did and accomplished but all he was doing was documenting what thousands of early Pioneers had already done before him. I have read and watched every piece of information I can find about D i ck and he was certainly a resourceful guy. Here is a little snippit of him building his cabin, there are many more long versions of this story.

Alone in the Wilderness - YouTube


----------



## pioneerguy600

Off to the Lake, have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## dancan

I'm updating my dropbox with the English version of the Russians , I'll know if it works in a bit .
I had a copy of alone in the wilderness but I can't find it , I'll have to search the torrent sites .


----------



## dancan

Geezzz , no John this morning , I hope he didn't get buried by an avalanche of saw boxes ............................


----------



## RandyMac

I seem to have had a miscalculation, I just realized that I have been up kickin' around since 1pm Thrusday


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas!
> 
> 
> Mmmm pall malls red box, for when you can't afford Marlboro reds.......Mmmm Marlboro reds. Damnit now I want a smoke. Its been two and a half years...



I know what you mean, quit my bad habit three years ago...still want it all the time.


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> I seem to have had a miscalculation, I just realized that I have been up kickin' around since 1pm Thrusday



:msp_ohmy: , that's a long shift .


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> :msp_ohmy: , that's a long shift .



I kept wondering why my day was full of non sequiturs.


----------



## tbone75

The last few days of little sleep caught up! With the help of a little pill. LOL After the third time waking back up,nuff was nuff! Only trouble is I sleep to good! Now the back is POed ! LOL


----------



## dancan

The wife's gone to town so I went for a walk .......................with the whippersnipper , first time since May .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The wife's gone to town so I went for a walk .......................with the whippersnipper , first time since May .



Hows the leg doing?


----------



## tbone75

Looked over another of my 335s. LOL All it needs is fuel lines and one AV mount. It has the thin rings in it. Don't know if I should keep that on to port of use the single ring one? Both saws are in good shape.
Looks like I have to order a new clutch cover with chain break if I got to have one.About 30 bucks isn't all that bad.


----------



## dancan

Flat ground is OK .
The first few steps after I've sat down for more than 10 seconds sure let me know I'm alive and it keeps reminding me at the end of the day .
Still need the cane but not as much in the morning and the ankle is down to twice the normal size vs the three times it was just a couple of weeks ago .


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> The print is wrong....Nooo, that can't be possible, engineers are never wrong!!":hmm3grin2orange:
> I think I "forget" to put a measurement on prints sometimes just so I can get away from my desk and go to the floor! I fit in on the floor a lot better than I do in the office



With computers making drawing quicker, you don't see the drawing "grow" and see the interrelations of the demensions. 

And machinists look at them in reverse of engineers. Engineers start with one line and add. Machinists start and remove.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> With computers making drawing quicker, you don't see the drawing "grow" and see the interrelations of the demensions.
> 
> And machinists look at them in reverse of engineers. Engineers start with one line and add. Machinists start and remove.



Now Rob !....................... You know if it looks good on paper! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

John , have you played with corian for scales ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , have you played with corian for scales ?



Had to think? Not easy for me!! LOL
Yes I did one knife for my MIL from a left over piece of her counter top. Works a lot like hard plastic. Not bad at all!


----------



## tbone75

Morning Rob !!

Up early?


----------



## tbone75

Rained all night here. Had to start a fire to dry the basement out. They say its going down to 31 Sun. night! CHIT !!! I hate that!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!

Hey Dan!!!

See ya down there. 

The engineer thing is like most things in life. 

Be it a steak, a motorcycle, a lover, or an engineer......

After your first great one......you are spoiled. 

You can tell the difference. 

You can spot the fakes......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Catching up on the thread. 

On the print. One of those times something is wrong but you don't know what. 

It was a repair. And I took the print as right. The sketches were right. The print was wrong. 

My bad. I didn't look at all the possible suspects. 

"alone in the wilderness"' that's the one. 

I love the hand craft that was so common like Jerry said. 

Always went to the craft demos at state and county fairs. 

Retiring means I get to intern with craftsman. 

I LOVE to make tools for craftsmen. 

Oh yeah. I want a 335 now. 

How did we get off topic.


----------



## tbone75

Having a hard time getting going today. Very Sluggish!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Catching up on the thread.
> 
> On the print. One of those times something is wrong but you don't know what.
> 
> It was a repair. And I took the print as right. The sketches were right. The print was wrong.
> 
> My bad. I didn't look at all the possible suspects.
> 
> "alone in the wilderness"' that's the one.
> 
> I love the hand craft that was so common like Jerry said.
> 
> Always went to the craft demos at state and county fairs.
> 
> Retiring means I get to intern with craftsman.
> 
> I LOVE to make tools for craftsmen.
> 
> Oh yeah. I want a 335 now.
> 
> How did we get off topic.



How soon you want a 335?


----------



## tbone75

You are talking 335 Poulan?


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> With computers making drawing quicker, you don't see the drawing "grow" and see the interrelations of the demensions.
> 
> And machinists look at them in reverse of engineers. Engineers start with one line and add. Machinists start and remove.



A friend works up in the oil patch in Fort McMurray , some of the projects that he's done ndt work at have machinists , fitters , welders and fabricators that are faster than the engineers and draftsman . They were building as fast as they got the drawings and then had to wait for the next set , plenty of real world alterations on the fly .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You are talking 335 Poulan?



Yes a Poulan. But not for a while. ;-)) I'm "distilling" my stuff. 

You got me thinking with all the talk. 

First saw was a Lil cheap Poulan. My dad had it new so I could fly it on the plane. 

Ran the WEEE out of that thing. Still do. A jamacian friend trimmed apple trees for a yeAr with it. Always ran nice. Always started. Light and easy to use. 20+ years.


----------



## tbone75

Be back in just a bit! Got to go for a walk!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yes a Poulan. But not for a while. ;-)) I'm "distilling" my stuff.
> 
> You got me thinking with all the talk.
> 
> First saw was a Lil cheap Poulan. My dad had it new so I could fly it on the plane.
> 
> Ran the WEEE out of that thing. Still do. A jamacian friend trimmed apple trees for a yeAr with it. Always ran nice. Always started. Light and easy to use. 20+ years.



Guess you just have to say when? Its here! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Almost to page 5000 !! Get them yaps a flappin !!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Wonder how the yard selling is going for Ron?


----------



## dancan

I've got a box of corian samples , I didn't have time to look through the box but if there's pairs I'll send you a couple of sets .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> A friend works up in the oil patch in Fort McMurray , some of the projects that he's done ndt work at have machinists , fitters , welders and fabricators that are faster than the engineers and draftsman . They were building as fast as they got the drawings and then had to wait for the next set , plenty of real world alterations on the fly .



My favorite words at work were:

"Here's the problem. When you are done give it to the draftsman. When he's done check the fits and finishes "


----------



## dancan

If he was going to the geek sale that he mentioned earlier not much chance of saws , well maybe electric LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I've got a box of corian samples , I didn't have time to look through the box but if there's pairs I'll send you a couple of sets .



Thanks Dan!! I would like that!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Guess you just have to say when? Its here! LOL



We'll know. We'll know. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> My favorite words at work were:
> 
> "Here's the problem. When you are done give it to the draftsman. When he's done check the fits and finishes "



My other machinist buddy said he was layed off yesterday! Whole dang plant is almost shut down! 
Showed him the drill bit you sent down. He laughed at me! Then ask if I wanted a whole set? LOL After he gets back to work! LOL
You know I said YES !! 

Then told him what you got them for.He darn near dropped it!! LOL


----------



## dancan

I think they were 3'' or 3.5'' by 3/8'' , I've got a 1 cubic foot box and another on the way .
They might be a little short for a full scale but would work well with bolsters or as bolster material .
My kitchen guy said they use white scotchbrite pads to contour and buff .
What colors do you prefer ??


----------



## tbone75

A real nice J-Reds 490 in the swap thread right now! :msp_drool:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I think they were 3'' or 3.5'' by 3/8'' , I've got a 1 cubic foot box and another on the way .
> They might be a little short for a full scale but would work well with bolsters or as bolster material .
> My kitchen guy said they use white scotchbrite pads to contour and buff .
> What colors do you prefer ??



Don't know? I am color blind!


----------



## tbone75

Speak of the Smurf ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Good news firts or bad news first ??

good,,bot 6 doz canning jars at a yardsla for $5,rings and seals included.
also a 19in widescreen hidef puter monitor for $5,works good.

bad news,,came home and shot at a chipmunk,missed and put a holle in the pot i use for canning ! went thru and blew a hole in my utility trailer tire ! 

I aint gonna mention the really bad news,,just found out..but if you dont see me around in a few days dont worry.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good news firts or bad news first ??
> 
> good,,bot 6 doz canning jars at a yardsla for $5,rings and seals included.
> also a 19in widescreen hidef puter monitor for $5,works good.
> 
> bad news,,came home and shot at a chipmunk,missed and put a holle in the pot i use for canning ! went thru and blew a hole in my utility trailer tire !
> 
> I aint gonna mention the really bad news,,just found out..but if you dont see me around in a few days dont worry.



The good news is OK!

Not to sure about that last part? :msp_mellow:


----------



## dancan

What John said .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good news firts or bad news first ??
> 
> good,,bot 6 doz canning jars at a yardsla for $5,rings and seals included.
> also a 19in widescreen hidef puter monitor for $5,works good.
> 
> bad news,,came home and shot at a chipmunk,missed and put a holle in the pot i use for canning ! went thru and blew a hole in my utility trailer tire !
> 
> I aint gonna mention the really bad news,,just found out..but if you dont see me around in a few days dont worry.



What gun was you using? LOL Sounds like a little over kill? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> The good news is OK!
> 
> Not to sure about that last part? :msp_mellow:



Reditto. 

Be a tough shot to match. 

How long did you have to wait for them to
Line up??


----------



## AU_K2500

Afternoon fellas!

Back at the parents tonight headed back to Texas tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Afternoon fellas!
> 
> Back at the parents tonight headed back to Texas tomorrow.



Have a good trip!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Afternoon fellas!
> 
> Back at the parents tonight headed back to Texas tomorrow.



Hey mark!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey mark!



Hey Rob.


----------



## AU_K2500

I'm chomping at the bit to get that Stihl cutoff back together....just to get back to my garage!


----------



## dancan

I don't think I've seen one these pop up around here before , a bit out of my price range


----------



## dancan

Wait , I see why it has a crayzee price , it's a Who'sKee !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I don't think I've seen one these pop up around here before , a bit out of my price range




Looks kind O Weenie!!!!

Oh. It's a Ho skee.... ;;-))


----------



## dancan

I can't see how you'd swing a saw around if that was bolted to a bench .


----------



## dancan

I suppose it would keep the saw from falling off the bench and hitting the ground .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I can't see how you'd swing a saw around if that was bolted to a bench .



Don't know. But I heard Who-Kees swing both ways...


----------



## AU_K2500

Speaking of who skies....anybody want a 45?


----------



## dancan

Colt ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Did you see a decimal point before it?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Colt ??



Ya beat me to it. 

Beer or revolver?


----------



## dancan

Searching the local ads 

Kijiji Nova Scotia: Free classifieds for Jobs, Resume, Cars, Housing, Apartments, Furniture, Personals, Services, Events, Appliances and more.

So I had to do a googalater search 

https://www.google.ca/search?q=Lollipop+chainsaw&hl=en&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=updwUIPuMMbH0QG69YHACA&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=1615&bih=938

I never did play video games but I might be tempted .


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Did you see a decimal point before it?



Durn flatlander!! 

Nobody I heard ever called it a .45 Colt

Or a Colt .45. 

Mumble mumble


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Speaking of who skies....anybody want a 45?



Or did you mean an 045?


----------



## AU_K2500

I said what I meant and I meant what I said....whoskie 45


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Did you see a decimal point before it?



A lot of people can't spell or just call it a 45 , even Bruce Lee "Take a 45 and setowit'' .




Stihl 041S said:


> Ya beat me to it.
> 
> 
> Beer or revolver?



Poor excuse for beer , run it through a still .


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> I said what I meant and I meant what I said....whoskie 45



Oooooohhhhhh. I see. 

Wedding present and wife won't let it in the house. 

She must be a class act!!















A fine offer but no thanks. ;-)) 

I'm distilling.


----------



## AU_K2500

Lol. Project saw from john....it runs. That's about all I can say


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol. Project saw from john....it runs. That's about all I can say



That's more than what you can say for what I sent ya.


----------



## dancan

If you're trying to entice John just put a ''Buy it Now'' price with ''Free Shipping'' :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> That's more than what you can say for what I sent ya.



It wasn't that way when he sent it....box o' parts. It was a good project


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Oooooohhhhhh. I see.
> 
> .........
> 
> I'm distilling.



I'm distilling this tonight via osmosis .


----------



## tbone75

After last night,you would think I would know better than to eat bean soup? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm distilling this tonight via osmosis .



May be good beer?


----------



## dancan

Nice black stout , full flavor , not a summer time party beer at all but I enjoy it at the right time .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nice black stout , full flavor , not a summer time party beer at all but I enjoy it at the right time .



I like one or two now and then. LOL


----------



## dancan

This is one of my favorite black beers when it's available .

http://www.drinkpropeller.ca/beers/19-Revolution_RIS


----------



## tbone75

No beer for me tonight! Second bowl of beans ! It will be bad enough as it is!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Tactical Nuclear Penguin


----------



## dancan

HussKee nuts LOL


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Nuclear penguin



I'd love to try some of that but I think it's real expensive .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I'd love to try some of that but I think it's real expensive .



VERY!!!! Especially to get it down here.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> This is one of my favorite black beers when it's available .
> 
> http://www.drinkpropeller.ca/beers/19-Revolution_RIS



Sounds like it may be OK? LOL

You need to try some Skull Splitter !! :hmm3grin2orange: Yep.......that is the name! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> HussKee nuts LOL



Speaking of decimal points....I think he got his in the wrong place


----------



## dancan

You drinkin' tonight ?? OK , now I get what you mean :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'd love to try some of that but I think it's real expensive .



There is a store not real far from me that sells beer from all over the world! You should see some of the names! LOL Can't even remember them right now?


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Sparky !!

you interested in any of these ??
poulan 2050
Cman 46cc
Cman 2.6 ci. 

??


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Tactical Nuclear Penguin



Don't know what else it is but it is funny!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You drinkin' tonight ?? OK , now I get what you mean :hmm3grin2orange:



No.....No.......No......No..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Hey Sparky !!
> 
> you interested in any of these ??
> poulan 2050
> Cman 46cc
> Cman 2.6 ci.
> 
> ??



Hmmm. Not real sure. I'd have to look them up and I don't have a outer till tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

Here you go Rob , work related internet stuff .

The World's Strongest Beer: Tactical Nuclear Penguin


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Hey Sparky !!
> 
> you interested in any of these ??
> poulan 2050
> Cman 46cc
> Cman 2.6 ci.
> 
> ??



Smart arse!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Here you go Rob , work related internet stuff .
> 
> The World's Strongest Beer: Tactical Nuclear Penguin



30 years ago it was EKU at 26. 

Ow......


I like summer ale. 

Rusty Nails when drinking for effect.


----------



## dancan

They one upped themselves with Sink the Bismarck!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Smart arse!!!!



Goofball! Them saws are not that bad at all! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Goofball! Them saws are not that bad at all! LOL



Oh. I thought they were all kin to the huskie 45....

Never mind Ron. I might be interested


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> They one upped themselves with Sink the Bismarck!



Not so sure it should be called beer? LOL


----------



## tbone75

BTW ya bunch of doofs.................................I only have 6 saws on the way! LOL


----------



## dancan

70 British pounds gets us a bottle of penguin and a bottle of bismark , it might be a while before I taste it LOL
The theory looks simple , I may have to try and make my own .


----------



## tbone75

And no saws in the mail today! Dang it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> 70 British pounds gets us a bottle of penguin and a bottle of bismark , it might be a while before I taste it LOL
> The theory looks simple , I may have to try and make my own .



Yuppie fad.... 70 pounds is crazy. 

Fill a gallon pickle jar, glass, with pitted sour cherries. 

Fill to top with cheap vodka. 

Chill for 6 months. Give or take 6 months. 

Crush and strain. 

Drink. 

Repeat.


----------



## dancan

Or tomorrow or the morrow after that ..........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 70 British pounds gets us a bottle of penguin and a bottle of bismark , it might be a while before I taste it LOL
> The theory looks simple , I may have to try and make my own .



Yep..........Just freeze your beer! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Yuppie fad....



I'd still have me some LOL
Speakin' of fermentation and distillation , what they're doing is similar to this AmazingStill.com » Build And Use


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I'd still have me some LOL
> Speakin' of fermentation and distillation , what they're doing is similar to this AmazingStill.com » Build And Use




Just too much for beer. And not my taste. 

I tried the EKU at 26. Very like syrup. And MAYBE $4.50 a bottle. In the mid 70s.

That still is very cool.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Just too much for beer. And not my taste.
> 
> I tried the EKU at 26. Very like syrup. And MAYBE $4.50 a bottle. In the mid 70s.
> 
> That still is very cool.....



Not to sure I would like that stuff?


----------



## sefh3

Here John I took a picture of this saw for you before I box it up.


----------



## dancan

Don't know if I'd like it but I'd still have to taste it LOL
The Amazing Still works quite well btw .


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Ron! Go ahead and throw those in the box


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Here John I took a picture of this saw for you before I box it up.



Looks good! Just like the 3 I sold. LOL Should have kept one of them!


----------



## sefh3

She's dirty and needs some tlc though.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> She's dirty and needs some tlc though.



Just the kind I like!


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Oh. I thought they were all kin to the huskie 45....
> 
> Never mind Ron. I might be interested



Heck ya he's interested. Send them down to him. The more projects the better.


----------



## sefh3

I can't located the air filter right now but I'll keep looking. I don't remember where the heck I laid it. Better yet, I'll ask the boy tomorrow when it's light out. He'll remember, I'm sure.


----------



## roncoinc

confession,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,fixed a mini mac for a guy today,,he gave me these two bars for it..
spun up a chain from length John sent and trying to decide wich bar to put on the saw.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> confession,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,fixed a mini mac for a guy today,,he gave me these two bars for it..
> spun up a chain from length John sent and trying to decide wich bar to put on the saw.



You want a Pooolin 18" bar for that thing? Got 2 or 3?


----------



## tbone75

I may have a 16" for a pooolin? Did have if i didn't use it?


----------



## tbone75

The OL is home! They didn't feel like staying another night,so just drove on home. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sure is quiet for a Sat. night? SLACKERS :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

What happen to the page # ? Sure dropped back down again??? :msp_confused:


----------



## AU_K2500

Just played hearts with the family...I shot the moon twice! 

Hey Ron....sign me up.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Just played hearts with the family...I shot the moon twice!
> 
> Hey Ron....sign me up.



What gun did you use? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sure is quiet for a Sat. night? SLACKERS :hmm3grin2orange:



Scary ain't it...

Hi John.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> What happen to the page # ? Sure dropped back down again??? :msp_confused:



If a member that posts in a thread and gets banned, does that delete the post?


----------



## sefh3

Just got done watching the Tiger baseball game and now watching the Ohio State/Nebraska game.


----------



## sefh3

Do you have a fire tonight, John??? It's chilly up here.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Scary ain't it...
> 
> Hi John.



I do like quiet! But sometimes its scary! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> If a member that posts in a thread and gets banned, does that delete the post?



Don't know?

Dan go to band camp? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Lunch over. Back to work. 

If you get banned I THINK it is your choice to pull posts. 

I have friends in banned camp and posts as still here. 

Talked to Jim tonight. 

Hi all!!


----------



## sefh3

Hi Rob!!!


----------



## sefh3

Knock on wood..... I have not be to that camp yet.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Knock on wood..... I have not be to that camp yet.



Me either? :hmm3grin2orange: Darn wonder some times? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Lunch over. Back to work.
> 
> If you get banned I THINK it is your choice to pull posts.
> 
> I have friends in banned camp and posts as still here.
> 
> Talked to Jim tonight.
> 
> Hi all!!



Uncle Muff stihl in there?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Uncle Muff stihl in there?



Uncle Muff???????

I'm lost.....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Uhoh.... I found a new addiction! 
Old power tools! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Uncle Muff???????
> 
> I'm lost.....



Muffler Bearing,you may not know him?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Uhoh.... I found a new addiction!
> Old power tools! :bang:



Sounds fun! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Uhoh.... I found a new addiction!
> Old power tools! :bang:



Parts are harder to find than saws!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Muffler Bearing,you may not know him?



I can NEVER tell if you are kidding !!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Headin' home slackerzzzz!!


----------



## dancan

No band for me yet .
Hey Rob ! Have a good trip home .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> No band for me yet .
> Hey Rob ! Have a good trip home .



Gettin gas. 5 minutes from home. 

Guess what John asked Santa Claus for?


----------



## dancan

2 front teeth so he could chew his steaks ??


----------



## dancan

A red brick for John .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> A red brick for John .



You can hear him pant from here!!


----------



## roncoinc

Practising getting up early,,have to be in court 8am tomorrow about 100 miles away ,


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You want a Pooolin 18" bar for that thing? Got 2 or 3?



Naw,,got a 20in BLADE for it


----------



## dancan

Small claims ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Small claims ?



Yup,the ahole that bot the 576 4 1/2 months then blew it up.


----------



## dancan

You got pics of when you built it ?


----------



## sachsmo

Only ever sold one saw.

Pretty nice 120si.

Blamed fool (me) set it a little lean, but man did she cut.

Dude said he was flush cutting a 50"+ Oak stump when it ran out of gas. He could not get it to fire after that?????????

Gave her a good scrub, new meteor and some lovin' with the die grinder, set it a bit rich and filed the chain. 

All for 40 bucks.

I wlll *NEVER* sell another saw!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> You got pics of when you built it ?



Yup,and all printed out,showing good piston


----------



## dancan

You can show that you did due diligence to make sure that he got a good saw and he can't prove that you were negligent , I hope the judge sees it that way .


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Yup,and all printed out,showing good piston



Good luck Ron. Its a shame the ahole stooped to this level. I've been to small claims court a Coue times....always as the accused, (don't ask) It almost always went my way cause I was polite to the balifs and judge and kept my cool while the person trying to sue me ran there mouths and got a temper.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> I can NEVER tell if you are kidding !!!!!



Believe it or not. There is a member here called muffler bearing, nice guy, had no idea he was in band camp. He's got a brother who's a member and goes by blinker fluid


----------



## sachsmo

banned camp?

Don't pull on the golden boys chain too much,,,,, or off you go.

I talked smack with him several times, sometimes you just need to know when to fold 'em.

Not a level playing field around here, 

If you ask the OP of this thread I bet he knows what I'm referring to.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys

Ron good luck tomorrow!


----------



## roncoinc

sachsmo said:


> banned camp?
> 
> Don't pull on the golden boys chain too much,,,,, or off you go.
> 
> I talked smack with him several times, sometimes you just need to know when to fold 'em.
> 
> Not a level playing field around here,
> 
> If you ask the OP of this thread I bet he knows what I'm referring to.



Been there THREE times !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Are you just banned from that one thread? The whole site? How long?


----------



## tbone75

Got the fire going this morning! And will have the next couple days for sure!


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Are you just banned from that one thread? The whole site? How long?



http://www.arboristsite.com/support-announcements/41755.htm


----------



## tbone75

I would just as soon not find out anything about banded camp! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Mark, Usually it's for 3 days from the site. It will not allow you to log in. On the other hand there are members here banned for life.


----------



## sefh3

Crusie through some of the older swap meet threads. You will find alot of life time banned members there. Selling without being a sponsor is a no no.


----------



## dancan

Some Husky owners have a hard time spelling , even when it's spelled out for them on the saw and the box


----------



## sefh3

Makes you wonder how they did in school.....the details are right in front of you!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Hello gents, been finishing some side work this weekend and haven't had time to check in. Hope everybody is having a good weekend.


----------



## dancan

Just think how many words John has to search when he's trollin' EeeeeeeeeeeeBay for saws , poor John .


----------



## dancan

Jim , if you wanted to watch the Russian video in English I have a bittorrent link .


----------



## tbone75

Hi Adam! See you down there! You have a lot of catching up to do! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. 

Good luck Ron. Damn foolishness. 

Off to work.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Good luck Ron. Damn foolishness.
> 
> Off to work.....



Morning Rob !

Raining here again :msp_thumbdn:

Had a Husky 455 dropped off to fix a little bit ago. Wouldn't rev up and the clutch cover was broke? LOL Adjusted the carb and put a used cover on it. LOL He didn't bring a B&C with it,had to dig one out to get it set right.

Tore into the Craftsman 3.3,needs a P&C. Impulse line was gone,could be why? Very nice shape other than that. Its one of the bare jug and chrome piston.:msp_thumbdn: Also has 2 thick rings? Only the Poulan 335s have the thin rings.The Poulan Predator has one thick ring? LOL Same size bore in all of them,and all the others have chrome bores.

The guy that dropped off the 455 wanted to know what I wanted for the 335 on the bench. LOL Told him sorry its spoken for. LOL May have to find another one? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. 

Sorta wordy so early in my morning!!

Back on the road. 5 miles to go. Yawn.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John.
> 
> Sorta wordy so early in my morning!!
> 
> Back on the road. 5 miles to go. Yawn.



I get a little gabby at times! LOL

Having fun with saws!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I get a little gabby at times! LOL
> 
> Having fun with saws!!



Not much fun here yet. Maybe sumpin will break and we get to fix it.....


----------



## tbone75

Nothing to do makes for a loooonnng day!!


----------



## tbone75

I am ready to go do some more saw work! But the back says not just yet! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I am ready to go do some more saw work! But the back says not just yet! LOL



Ya gonna listen?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ya gonna listen?



I guess? LOL Just till this pill starts working a little! LOL Was taking 4 a day,but only 3 a day now. LOL Only because my family Dr. will only give me enough for 3 a day! But some days I get by with 2,others its 4.Works out OK.
Stihl waiting for this other Dr. to call me for an appt.????? Family Dr. called him again not long ago?
Hope that if he is this hard to get to see,he may be good?


----------



## dancan

Mmmm , nice ice .................


----------



## roncoinc

finally got new puter set up as main puter,using it now 
main monitor is 28in, secondary is 19 in,makes it nice  
FAAASSSTTTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Think i got all my ducks in a row for court tomorrow.
got recipts for the parts i bot for it,,pictures with arrows and discriptions..
even email discribing the saw he gave me he burned up.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> finally got new puter set up as main puter,using it now
> main monitor is 28in, secondary is 19 in,makes it nice
> FAAASSSTTTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Think i got all my ducks in a row for court tomorrow.
> got recipts for the parts i bot for it,,pictures with arrows and discriptions..
> even email discribing the saw he gave me he burned up.



You mean you got:

"8X10 Glossys with circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back"?


Old movie quote.....

Good luck with the idiot!


----------



## dancan

Ron is the Jred 455 one of those to stay away from ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron is the Jred 455 one of those to stay away from ?



Robin always sez the 5xx series.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Robin always sez the 5xx series.



All but the 590 I think?

Some day? LOL


----------



## tbone75

OL is happy today. Squealers won,barely LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> finally got new puter set up as main puter,using it now
> main monitor is 28in, secondary is 19 in,makes it nice
> FAAASSSTTTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Think i got all my ducks in a row for court tomorrow.
> got recipts for the parts i bot for it,,pictures with arrows and discriptions..
> even email discribing the saw he gave me he burned up.



How can I speed mine up? LOL

Besides high speed stuff,that I can't get yet!!!!!! :bang: Just checked again yesterday! :bang:


----------



## dancan

Sure is clean .


----------



## dancan

Oops


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sure is clean .



Thats NICE !


----------



## tbone75

Sure don't look like one of the crappy ones?

You better grab that one Dan!


----------



## dancan

The handle looks a little bent .
125 $ is the price they want but it's 2 hours from here ...................... I do have a good friend that could be there in 3 minutes LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The handle looks a little bent .
> 125 $ is the price they want but it's 2 hours from here ...................... I do have a good friend that could be there in 3 minutes LOL



Offer 75 ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Offer 75 ?



You know you meen.....

I coulda been meen, I missed my chance. 

Coulda shuffled the pages of the book afore I put them in the binder. 

Missed my chance.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

I ran my 45 a lot today, had to run out a full tank of mix so I can store it at the camp over the winter. That is one fine working "free ' saw.


----------



## dancan

Sure looks like the weather held for a good camp trip , I stihl have a saw in my trunk LOL


----------



## roncoinc

What is the name of the rings that starts with a " K " ??
kolbering or sumthing ?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Offer 75 ?



But I might end up with a saw I'd never use and then I'd end up giving it away .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> What is the name of the rings that starts with a " K " ??
> kolbering or sumthing ?



https://www.google.ca/search?q=Kolbenring&sugexp=chrome,mod=4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> But I might end up with a saw I'd never use and then I'd end up giving it away .



I still have one that needs a complete recoil, it has 200+ lbs comp....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sure looks like the weather held for a good camp trip , I stihl have a saw in my trunk LOL



Well I have 4 sitting in my trunk, no room in any of the buildings for any more saws right now so might as well make it 5 in my trunk. Might get em mixxed up though..LOL


----------



## dancan

Might have a 40$ 026 coming next week , Wentworth is a little harder to arrange pickup LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Might have a 40$ 026 coming next week , Wentworth is a little harder to arrange pickup LOL



I am going through there tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

I'll see if I can't get a phone number .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> But I might end up with a saw I'd never use and then I'd end up giving it away .



Long as you give it to me! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Long as you give it to me! :hmm3grin2orange:



Me and my big mouth :mad2::msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

OL fixed tater soup tonight! Very good stuff! I like spam in it,but the OL won't touch the stuff! LOL I happen to like it!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll see if I can't get a phone number .



You guys talk about me getting so many saws?

Dan is way worse than me !!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

Mmmmmmm ,Spam ,Mmmmmmmm , Soylent Pink .

Pink slime - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You guys talk about me getting so many saws?
> 
> Dan is way worse than me !!! :msp_tongue:



I am not ! You take that back ! That was meen and hurtful !!!!






:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Mmmmmmm ,Spam ,Mmmmmmmm , Soylent Pink .
> 
> Pink slime - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Its just ground up ham,with a FEW other things added! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I am not ! You take that back ! That was meen and hurtful !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_razz:




























































































No!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OL fixed tater soup tonight! Very good stuff! I like spam in it,but the OL won't touch the stuff! LOL I happen to like it!



I think you and Mark should get together on recipies !.
never seen men with tastes that go to such,,uh,,,tastless extremes !! LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think you and Mark should get together on recipies !.
> never seen men with tastes that go to such,,uh,,,tastless extremes !! LOL!!



Guess you don't like Spam? 

The kind you eat! LOL

What do you put in tater soup? Or maybe you don't eat that ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

drive over 100 miles to be in court by 8am


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> drive over 100 miles to be in court by 8am



Good luck!!!! Don't think you will need it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> drive over 100 miles to be in court by 8am



When you win, tell the judge you want compensation for time wasted and travelling costs.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> ....
> 
> What do you put in tater soup? ..... LOL



Taters ? Sure sounds bland .


----------



## dancan

What Jerry said !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Taters ? Sure sounds bland .



LOL...It could be much better...................With Spam in it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Taters ? Sure sounds bland .



Much better than it may sound! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Much better than it may sound! LOL



Boiled taters

Mashed taters

Fried taters

Tater soup. 

The stages of a boiled taters life.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bacon and eggers for breakfast at the camp and fried ham and taters for lunch, heated up fried ham and taters with asparagus tips in butter for supper before leaving the camp. YUMMMM...!


----------



## tbone75

Think I will lay down,may be back up? Hope not!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think I will lay down,may be back up? Hope not!!



Getting late there ,John??


----------



## AU_K2500

Home! Damn it feels good to be home. Car is unpacked and its actually cool outside. There are 8 packages in the office!!!!"" Only 1 has my name on it


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Home! Damn it feels good to be home. Car is unpacked and its actually cool outside. There are 8 packages in the office!!!!"" Only 1 has my name on it



Starting a new life. Best wishes to you both


----------



## pioneerguy600

Must be a holiday, everyone SLACKING off...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must be a holiday, everyone SLACKING off...LOL



Slack slack slack slack slack


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Slack slack slack slack slack



Rope is laying in loops.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rope is laying in loops.



Robin may say line instead of rope......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Getting late there ,John??



Nope,just feeling rough. LOL

And here I am again! :bang: Got about 2 hrs. sleep!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Home! Damn it feels good to be home. Car is unpacked and its actually cool outside. There are 8 packages in the office!!!!"" Only 1 has my name on it



:dunno:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John 

Hey Jerry

Packing boxes for mailing during break.


----------



## tbone75

Hey Rob,hows work going?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Rob,hows work going?



Hoggin. Lotsa blue chips!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hoggin. Lotsa blue chips!!



Sounds like fun!

I better go check my fire!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like fun!
> 
> I better go check my fire!



Well??? How's it doin?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Well??? How's it doin?



I think the fire went out in both of them. 

Somebody remind John that he didn't remind me about the drill. 

Now another package has to be placed at the mercy of the USPS.


----------



## roncoinc

Dang ! people up at THIS hour !!??


----------



## Stihl 041S

A few are up. 

Morning Ron 

Drive careful


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> A few are up.
> 
> Morning Ron
> 
> Drive careful



Aint gonna leave fur anuder hour and a galf


----------



## Stihl 041S

Talked to a couple of friends at work before I left. 

Home in an hour.


----------



## roncoinc

Maybe put GRITS in tater soup ?? make it even more tastless ?

I wonder if either of them ever tried vichyssoise ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Maybe put GRITS in tater soup ?? make it even more tastless ?
> 
> I wonder if either of them ever tried vichyssoise ??




Or borscht. Dollop of sour cream. 

I'm making one of the two to night.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Or borscht. Dollop of sour cream.
> 
> I'm making one of the two to night.



Get out the BEANO !!

father had a russian friend used to make that,,for all the good ingrediants that go into it,still not attractive.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Get out the BEANO !!
> 
> father had a russian friend used to make that,,for all the good ingrediants that go into it,still not attractive.



It is a nice start to a meal. 

GOOD chicken corn soup is a favorite also.


----------



## roncoinc

On my way,,see how this plays out


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> On my way,,see how this plays out



Kick some azz Ron!


----------



## tbone75

Didn't check the temp yet,but its cold in here! Time to get the fire going!


----------



## Stihl 041S

I see John down there. Must be catching up. 

Hi John !!!

Got four boxes I can't mail today. No....five .....four. 

Five!!!!!!

Stupid autocorrect...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I see John down there. Must be catching up.
> 
> Hi John !!!
> 
> Got four boxes I can't mail today. No....five .....four.
> 
> Five!!!!!!
> 
> Stupid autocorrect...



No mail today! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No mail today! LOL



And not a saw part in the batch. Sorry Jim. 

YOU got another box heading your wast soon John.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl tired! LOL Get loosened up and go back to bed! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And not a saw part in the batch. Sorry Jim.
> 
> YOU got another box heading your wast soon John.



No great hurry!


----------



## tbone75

Only 38 out there! This sucks!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Only 38 out there! This sucks!



46 here. Was gonna ask ya what was in the box I sent ya. But you don't have it yet. Tired. Time for bed. 

Night John!!


----------



## dancan

Hope things go as they should Ron .
55F here John , still running the ac .
Morning all !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Maybe put GRITS in tater soup ?? make it even more tastless ?
> 
> I wonder if either of them ever tried vichyssoise ??



Don't like grits!

What is that stuff? Nutin I ever heard of?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Or borscht. Dollop of sour cream.
> 
> I'm making one of the two to night.



Heard of it,never tried it?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> 46 here. Was gonna ask ya what was in the box I sent ya. But you don't have it yet. Tired. Time for bed.
> 
> Night John!!



No idea? LOL

Nite Rob !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hope things go as they should Ron .
> 55F here John , still running the ac .
> Morning all !



Morning Dan!

Warmer in Canada than down here!!! That aint right!! :msp_mad:


----------



## dancan

Tee shirt and shorts yesterday Hot Hot Hot !
I was standing on the Atlantic at the mouth of the harbor making sure Robin wasn't tryin' to sneak in to get some Keiths .
Not my pics but here is where I was .

http://www.flickr.com/photos/earle/3377019412/

Took a walk around the beach , all nice and flat walking , no beach rocks for me .

http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanbouchard/4140026522/


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Tee shirt and shorts yesterday Hot Hot Hot !
> I was standing on the Atlantic at the mouth of the harbor making sure Robin wasn't tryin' to sneak in to get some Keiths .
> Not my pics but here is where I was .
> 
> Eastern Passage Revisited - HDR | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Took a walk around the beach , all nice and flat walking , no beach rocks for me .
> 
> Boardwalk | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Beach? Looks like a boardwalk to me! LOL


----------



## dancan

That's what I said ''Around'' the beach not ''On''


----------



## sefh3

Good luck this morning, Ron,

yeah it's chilly this morning. had some frost on the pumkins.


----------



## tbone75

Finally!! Getting warm in here! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Morning Dan!
> 
> Warmer in Canada than down here!!! That aint right!! :msp_mad:



Global warming!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Good luck this morning, Ron,
> 
> yeah it's chilly this morning. had some frost on the pumkins.



No frost! Didn't get as cold as they said it might!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Global warming!!!



Yea........Right! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Finally!! Getting warm in here! :msp_thumbup:



Add another log, you'll be fine:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Is it Thanksgiving up there Dan?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Add another log, you'll be fine:msp_tongue:



I did!!


----------



## tbone75

Got to get up and move around some! May need a nap later? 3-4 hrs. sleep was not enough! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Is it Thanksgiving up there Dan?



Yup , We start early up here , we even celebrate Christmas on the 20th so we can be ahead of you guys !


































:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , We start early up here , we even celebrate Christmas on the 20th so we can be ahead of you guys !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Happy Thanksgiving ya MEEN ol phart! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Thanks !


----------



## tbone75

Worked on one of the little Eekos a little.Just to dang tired to do chit! And it wants to be a PITA ! LOL Can't get the rear handle mount off the handle. Must have been broke off another saw? May have to cut it off and dig out another bracket?

After a nap!!


----------



## dancan

EeeKo service tool for rapid disassemble .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> EeeKo service tool for rapid disassemble .



Funny looking hammer? LOL But it would work just fine!


----------



## dancan

Extra wide face so it catches more plastic with the first shot LOL
Speakin' of the first shot , I wonder how Ron made out ?


----------



## dancan

Should we have sent one of these to Ron if things got out of hand ?


----------



## roncoinc

Ron pulled a Canadian today,,,was a month early !! LOL !!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ron pulled a Canadian today,,,was a month early !! LOL !!!!



I was wondering about it being Columbus day today? LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Extra wide face so it catches more plastic with the first shot LOL
> Speakin' of the first shot , I wonder how Ron made out ?



Didn't need the hammer. ( YET) LOL
Put new fuel lines on and it will be ready fire it up!
Back and belly break right now!


----------



## tbone75

Belly is good to go now!

Back is getting there?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Ron pulled a Canadian today,,,was a month early !! LOL !!!!



At least you know how long the trip is so you wont be late ...............the next time LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. Weekend just starting. 

Gonna take the folks for a ride.


----------



## tbone75

Got suckered into putting pads on the step-brats car! LOL I will say it was easy nuff! 2001 Kia turd.
Slow as I move stihl had it done in under 30 mins. in my gravel driveway! LOL
Hadn't got into the rotors yet! P on turning them! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Now back to the Eeeeeko !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hi John !!

Lost. Somewhere in Pa. Love to get lost!!

Beautiful drive.


----------



## dancan

A friend of mine drove to Thunder Bay from Halifax and back , first time out of the province , spent 2 weeks up there and never got lost once , he was right proud of himself......................till he got the bill for his data usage on his smartphone that he used for navigation for the whole trip LOL
Nothing wrong with being lost .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> At least you know how long the trip is so you wont be late ...............the next time LOL



stihlkin canmedian !!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> A friend of mine drove to Thunder Bay from Halifax and back , first time out of the province , spent 2 weeks up there and never got lost once , he was right proud of himself......................till he got the bill for his data usage on his smartphone that he used for navigation for the whole trip LOL
> Nothing wrong with being lost .



We get "lost" by just driving down any road that looks like it has nice farms. Can't really get lost. 

We were really " don't give a dam"' ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Little Eeeko is almost together.Got to order parts.:msp_thumbdn: Need a AV mount and the bolt for the flag. For both of them! LOL Plus one muffler cover and 4 bar nuts. May need to find one 12" or 14" bar? Got one 14" for sure. Would like a 12" for one. Only 30cc LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> We get "lost" by just driving down any road that looks like it has nice farms. Can't really get lost.
> 
> We were really " don't give a dam"' ;-))



I use to do that a lot! Love to just see where a road goes.Mainly the old back roads I like!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> stihlkin canmedian !!! :msp_sneaky:



We're not laughing at you , we're laughing with you ....................... Really


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> We're not laughing at you , we're laughing with you ....................... Really



You sure???


----------



## dancan

Yes :jester:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yes :jester:



Sure you aint MEEN AZZ !


----------



## tbone75

I see Lucky Dog made it back. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Nephew just brought me a demo saw to fix. LOL Looks like the recoil is broke inside or something? Rope is hanging out. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Afternoon fellas! Got a package today from PA!


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers! Just hanging around with nothing to say?

Robin is stihl catching up! LOL

Ron may have went to bed? Got up real early and drove 200 miles!

Dan & Jerry must have ate to much! LOL

Mark is playing with saws or the new OL. LOL

Rob is in deep thought! LOL

Jim is just plain slacking!

I am going to tuck in the OL. LOL

Be back soon!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!

It's gonna be HEAVY!!!!! 

Thank heaven for Flat Rate boxes!!

Which it will be made to fit into!!


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
Just got in from fixin' a blower. Stihl of course. This one was interesting. Wouldn't run for crap. Took the carb apart and woaha did I see what was wrong. The carb was so gummed up I pulled the welch plug right out of it from picking the dried up oil out. Lucky for me, I had another carb waiting.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> You sure???



He keeps sayin that since the cats buried his "buddies" in the litter box !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> He keeps sayin that since the cats buried his "buddies" in the litter box !!



That was obtuse but cutting.....well played.


----------



## roncoinc

Was going to post a pic of a saw i worked on today,,but to ashamed


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Was going to post a pic of a saw i worked on today,,but to ashamed



Soooooooo......... What model of Stihl was it.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was going to post a pic of a saw i worked on today,,but to ashamed



Nother Mini-Mac? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Just throw it in the box with the others....!


----------



## roncoinc

Time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

No saws for me today either. Drove up to Amherest to spend the day with the wifes father, he`s in hospital again for a blocked bowel, likely there for a few more days. Very nice weather for a drive.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nite Ron


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No saws for me today either. Drove up to Amherest to spend the day with the wifes father, he`s in hospital again for a blocked bowel, likely there for a few more days. Very nice weather for a drive.



Wish him the best from us!


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.....Been a wild weekend here and for Ron I guess too...LOL!! The weather was very crazy......and not in sync with NOAA....LOL!! Daughter got a ride down from school Fri...OL was packed and ready...dogs were really ready...so off we went....dogs and I got in the outboard and went out to the Seaway....fired up but ran poorly for a coupl mins......loaded up on fuel.....got cleared up...went in to the dock and got loaded...put the car in parking....went over to Billings Diesel's fuel dock...pumped on $155.00 of gas..headed back through the thoroughfare...pointed her nose down the bay and added fuel until were up on plane...ran about 4 mins and then the ex note changed and dropped off a couple hundred rpm?????.....a quick glance at the intruments told the tale.....OVERHEATING!!! EEEK....hauled back to idle.....temp dropped back.....checked the drive and found a bit of seaweed wrapped around the foot..cleared that and went back on plane....nope.... needle heading north again...backed down to 2400 rpm and temp remained stable.....problem is... 2400 rpm runs me at about 9 MPH........3500 runs me at 28 mph...took nearly an hour to get to camp instead of 20 mins. Sat. morning I got up at daybreak and took the boat further up in the harbor to the "ancestral" grounding place and grounded out on the ebb tide. Went back to camp and made coffee and waited for the tide to go......it did....barnacles had decided that the cooling water intakes were prime place to locate themselves...cleared that mess and bleached whatever marine growth had also attached itself to the rest of the hull and drive....went back to camp..OL had breakfast ready..ate...more coffee..waiting for the tide to come....heard the Nat'nl park gator leave the other side of the harbor and waited for it to go by on the road by camp...it didn't...chit!!... went down to the boat and found a cute blond ranger radioing in my boat numbers......I said hold up there...it's here on purpose!!! She thought it had drifted there and the blocking under it had drifted there too!!! What was I going to do??? Do???...Do????? LOL...nothin.....I'm done...until the tide floats my boat....then I'm putting it back on the mooring after a test run...folks from away....never seen a boat grounded out before..I guess....no travle lift or nuthin.....cute in that hawt dark green uniform....but....definately not a coastal girl.... LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Happy Thanksgiving Jerry !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.....Been a wild weekend here and for Ron I guess too...LOL!! The weather was very crazy......and not in sync with NOAA....LOL!! Daughter got a ride down from school Fri...OL was packed and ready...dogs were really ready...so off we went....dogs and I got in the outboard and went out to the Seaway....fired up but ran poorly for a coupl mins......loaded up on fuel.....got cleared up...went in to the dock and got loaded...put the car in parking....went over to Billings Diesel's fuel dock...pumped on $155.00 of gas..headed back through the thoroughfare...pointed her nose down the bay and added fuel until were up on plane...ran about 4 mins and then the ex note changed and dropped off a couple hundred rpm?????.....a quick glance at the intruments told the tale.....OVERHEATING!!! EEEK....hauled back to idle.....temp dropped back.....checked the drive and found a bit of seaweed wrapped around the foot..cleared that and went back on plane....nope.... needle heading north again...backed down to 2400 rpm and temp remained stable.....problem is... 2400 rpm runs me at about 9 MPH........3500 runs me at 28 mph...took nearly an hour to get to camp instead of 20 mins. Sat. morning I got up at daybreak and took the boat further up in the harbor to the "ancestral" grounding place and grounded out on the ebb tide. Went back to camp and made coffee and waited for the tide to go......it did....barnacles had decided that the cooling water intakes were prime place to locate themselves...cleared that mess and bleached whatever marine growth had also attached itself to the rest of the hull and drive....went back to camp..OL had breakfast ready..ate...more coffee..waiting for the tide to come....heard the Nat'nl park gator leave the other side of the harbor and waited for it to go by on the road by camp...it didn't...chit!!... went down to the boat and found a cute blond ranger radioing in my boat numbers......I said hold up there...it's here on purpose!!! She thought it had drifted there and the blocking under it had drifted there too!!! What was I going to do??? Do???...Do????? LOL...nothin.....I'm done...until the tide floats my boat....then I'm putting it back on the mooring after a test run...folks from away....never seen a boat grounded out before..I guess....no travle lift or nuthin.....cute in that hawt dark green uniform....but....definately not a coastal girl.... LOL!!!



Flatland rangers on the coast...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Jerry !!



Thanks, John, it was .


----------



## jimdad07

Happy turkey day Jerry and Dan, hope you guys had a good family day.


----------



## jimdad07

Watching Fargo right now, great movie.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Happy turkey day Jerry and Dan, hope you guys had a good family day.



Thanks,Jim. Had a pretty good day with family.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Watching Fargo right now, great movie.



Great movie. I got a heating pad on my back, pencil in hand, and watching " The Natural"

Ever see "The Dish"?


----------



## tbone75

I am watching something Discovery channel? :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Great movie. I got a heating pad on my back, pencil in hand, and watching " The Natural"
> 
> Ever see "The Dish"?



Back acting up?

Mine is mad at me as usual. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I am watching something Discovery channel? :msp_tongue:



John!!!!! I'm trying to work !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John!!!!! I'm trying to work !!!!



:hmm3grin2orange:

Glad I could help!


----------



## SilverKing

Happy Gimore was a better movie than Fargo


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Glad I could help!



Help like yours I don't need! ;-))

Hey John!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Help like yours I don't need! ;-))
> 
> Hey John!!



Cant read upside down to well? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Cant read upside down to well? :hmm3grin2orange:



Okay. That's it!!!

Next time. I'm shuffling pages!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Okay. That's it!!!
> 
> Next time. I'm shuffling pages!!



Lay the phone down on a table and walk around the other side? LOL Or let me send it again! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Lay the phone down on a table and walk around the other side? LOL Or let me send it again! LOL



Who but two loopy igets like us could get so much joy from something so silly? 


But I used the walk to the other side idea!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Who but two loopy igets like us could get so much joy from something so silly?
> 
> 
> But I used the walk to the other side idea!!!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Laughing helps. I'll know when it is right. 






I hope. LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Checking in, im still alive! 

Got the check saturday john. Gotta get to the box out now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Northern Lights on bucket list.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Checking in, im still alive!
> 
> Got the check saturday john. Gotta get to the box out now.



Tuesday would be nice!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Tuesday would be nice!!!



Well it is Tuesday and it is nice.


----------



## dancan

Happy Tuesday !
Yup , it sure is nice , glad I'm not missing it :smile2:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Happy Tuesday !
> Yup , it sure is nice , glad I'm not missing it :smile2:



Darn early to nag. Your package is going out today!!!!

;-))

John has some ideas. But he can't scan worth a darn!


----------



## dancan

I wonder if Ron's gonna get up early since he's got a little more free time today to work on saws ?


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Darn early to nag. Your package is going out today!!!!
> 
> ;-))
> 
> John has some ideas. But he can't scan worth a darn!



:smile2:

Scanning is easy as long as the hardware and software work together , it just takes a little more time than copying unless you upgraded something since the last time you used the scanner .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I wonder if Ron's gonna get up early since he's got a little more free time today to work on saws ?



Perhaps.....

He called Time!! Early last night.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Dan.......I got some hatchet pics for you....in the OL's camera.....try to get them on tonight.......


----------



## dancan

Waiting for a hatchet pic is te same as waiting for a saw pic LOL

I wonder if your new park arranger was radioing in to get the search team out for Gilligan and the Skipper when she found the SSMinnow on the beach ??


----------



## dancan

Ooo I know , I'll bet she was thinking ''Smugglers !''


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Ooo I know , I'll bet she was thinking ''Smugglers !''




Yeah.........probably all those empty Keith's bottles rolling around in the bilge.........lol...I got by your blockade!!!


I don't think she had ever encountered a "suspicious", "abandonded", "run aground" vessel before....and for the life of her did not recognise the vessel even though it is fequently on it's mooring right in front of the only buildings in the harbor........??....??.....I guess they look so much bigger without the water all around them....??....??...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah.........probably all those empty Keith's bottles rolling around in the bilge.........lol...I got by your blockade!!!
> 
> 
> I don't think she had ever encountered a "suspicious", "abandonded", "run aground" vessel before....and for the life of her did not recognise the vessel even though it is fequently on it's mooring right in front of the only buildings in the harbor........??....??.....I guess they look so much bigger without the water all around them....??....??...



LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i chuckled out loud at that !!


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,day late,did two saws yestday.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ok,day late,did two saws yestday.



That wasn`t so hard, good little saws for someone to use pruning rose bushes....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Morning all!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas! 

Getting the shop organized AGAIN. when we came back from the trip it looked like a tornado had gone through there. boxes were everywhere, crap laying around. gotta break them all down, sort through stuff for good, and for the life of me i need to make/buy some shelving. 

hey Ron, got anything good in the big box yet?


----------



## roncoinc

That 42cc crapsman is a monster !!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/YPYd3z28bz4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night all. Late morning. 

Have a good day fellas.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Night all. Late morning.
> 
> Have a good day fellas.



Mongo tired ??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl trying to get up and go. Not working so well yet. Was going to yell at you guys around 4am,took a walk instead. LOL But stayed in bed 4 hrs. straight after that !!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Stihl trying to get up and go. Not working so well yet. Was going to yell at you guys around 4am,took a walk instead. LOL But stayed in bed 4 hrs. straight after that !!



Slacker !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Slacker !



Slacker = Slug !! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Trying to look up Eeeeko parts! Jacks don't have them :bang: They had other stuff I want ! Got to do some searching to find everything I want at one place!


----------



## tbone75

Got a couple Midget saws today!


----------



## tbone75

Got another 455 Husky today too! May only need a recoil?

But stihl not moving so well yet. :bang: Rain again tomorrow ! :bang:

Need to go to the PO too! May have to wait till tomorrow? By the time I can get up and go they will be closed! They have better hours than bankers!


----------



## tbone75

Its just so fun searching for parts on dial-up chit! :bang::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Mongo tired ??



Yeah. Up again. "Tortilla Flats" is on tv. Worth getting out of bed for. 

I like Stienbeck. 

Mongo got all the boxes ready except the the bars. Made a late night. 

After the movie, off to the commissary......


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Got another 455 Husky today too! May only need a recoil?
> 
> But stihl not moving so well yet. :bang: Rain again tomorrow ! :bang:
> 
> Need to go to the PO too! May have to wait till tomorrow? By the time I can get up and go they will be closed! They have better hours than bankers!



The PO in Lurgan, Pa it is open 7:00 am to 8:00 pm! If it just wasn't an hour away!!! LOL

No idea why the the hours. And not closed for lunch. Little tiny PO. 


Maybe you should move there John!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Up again. "Tortilla Flats" is on tv. Worth getting out of bed for.
> 
> I like Stienbeck.
> 
> Mongo got all the boxes ready except the the bars. Made a late night.
> 
> After the movie, off to the commissary......



Just read on the news Mongo (Alex Karras) is in bad shape.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The PO in Lurgan, Pa it is open 7:00 am to 8:00 pm! If it just wasn't an hour away!!! LOL
> 
> No idea why the the hours. And not closed for lunch. Little tiny PO.
> 
> 
> Maybe you should move there John!!



Nope! When I move it will be South!!  WARM WEATHER !!


----------



## tbone75

Any other place I have to send something is about 45 mins. away! UPS,Fred-X or a real PO. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Turds of the day pix. :hmm3grin2orange: Good bath and a few parts,should be good to go?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Just read on the news Mongo (Alex Karras) is in bad shape.



REALLY smart player. Read every man in the league. 

Great actor, in a lot of movies. 

Sorry to hear about him.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That 42cc crapsman is a monster !!
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/YPYd3z28bz4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Turds of the day pix. :hmm3grin2orange: Good bath and a few parts,should be good to go?



The 192 may make a good saw, Jacub did not know what he had....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Turds of the day pix. :hmm3grin2orange: Good bath and a few parts,should be good to go?



You been dealing with midget again???


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> You been dealing with midget again???



Yep...................He got me again! 

He got me again after that too! J-Reds coming soon I hope! LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

went back several days to answer some questions but couldn't seem to solve them.

1. ron, at the risk of being gauche, how did your date with the ********** go? hope the court assessed him fines, fees, and reimbursement.
2. john, what did you mean about mark playing with the new ol?:msp_confused:


----------



## AU_K2500

jerrycmorrow said:


> went back several days to answer some questions but couldn't seem to solve them.
> 
> 1. ron, at the risk of being gauche, how did your date with the ********** go? hope the court assessed him fines, fees, and reimbursement.
> 2. john, what did you mean about mark playing with the new ol?:msp_confused:



I got me a "new" OL. Clubbed her and drug her back to my garage all by my self!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Yep...................He got me again!
> 
> He got me again after that too! J-Reds coming soon I hope! LOL



A sucker and a slacker......


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> went back several days to answer some questions but couldn't seem to solve them.
> 
> 1. ron, at the risk of being gauche, how did your date with the ********** go? hope the court assessed him fines, fees, and reimbursement.
> 2. john, what did you mean about mark playing with the new ol?:msp_confused:



1. Ron was a month early! LOL
2. Mark got hitched! LOL Same OL,just legal now! LMAO


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> 1. Ron was a month early! LOL
> 2. Mark got hitched! LOL Same OL,just legal now! LMAO



dayum,
aye! hence the remark concerning pulling a canadian. guess i'm just somewhat dense since didn't even know canucks celebrated thanksgiving a month early. maybe ron should send the evidence to the d'bag and see if he still wants to pursue it. could also file a countersuit to make it worth his while. or maybe just surprise him.
congratulations mark.
carry on.

oh btw, the movie reference regarding the 8x10 photos was from Alice's Restaurant. reminded me of the blind seeing eye dog.

tell ya what, ya snooze for a couple days and ya totally loose track here.


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> dayum,
> aye! hence the remark concerning pulling a canadian. guess i'm just somewhat dense since didn't even know canucks celebrated thanksgiving a month early. maybe ron should send the evidence to the d'bag and see if he still wants to pursue it. could also file a countersuit to make it worth his while. or maybe just surprise him.
> congratulations mark.
> carry on.
> 
> oh btw, the movie reference regarding the 8x10 photos was from Alice's Restaurant. reminded me of the blind seeing eye dog.
> 
> tell ya what, ya snooze for a couple days and ya totally loose track here.



Guess you better check in more often! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Should have said Mark's OL now owns his azz! :hmm3grin2orange: Along with everything else! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Guess you better check in more often! :msp_w00t:



sure you're right. more entertaining to just read all about it since i rarely have anything interesting to add.


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> sure you're right. more entertaining to just read all about it since i rarely have anything interesting to add.



It does get entertaining at times in here! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Better stay hitched too Mark! It cost a LOT to buy your way out!!!!!  Twice! :bang::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Better stay hitched too Mark! It cost a LOT to buy your way out!!!!!  Twice! :bang::bang::bang::bang:



That's what I hear....


----------



## Stihl 041S

jerrycmorrow said:


> dayum,
> aye! hence the remark concerning pulling a canadian. guess i'm just somewhat dense since didn't even know canucks celebrated thanksgiving a month early. maybe ron should send the evidence to the d'bag and see if he still wants to pursue it. could also file a countersuit to make it worth his while. or maybe just surprise him.
> congratulations mark.
> carry on.
> 
> oh btw, the movie reference regarding the 8x10 photos was from Alice's Restaurant. reminded me of the blind seeing eye dog.
> 
> tell ya what, ya snooze for a couple days and ya totally loose track here.



Another case of blind justice. The real Alice and Officer Opie were both in the movie.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Stihl 041S said:


> Another case of blind justice. The real Alice and Officer Opie were both in the movie.



yeah and sittin on the group w bench.
now i'm gonna have to listen to the album.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah and sittin on the group w bench.
> now i'm gonna have to listen to the album.



Turkey night at Ascot for Sprint cars in 1986. 20th anniversary played it on the radio. People were either laughing like crazy or w glazed look on their faces. 

"and the biggest meanest fatherraper of them all asked me what my crime was..."

Littering.


----------



## dancan

jerrycmorrow said:


> sure you're right. more entertaining to just read all about it since i rarely have anything interesting to add.



Could it be any worse than what most add in ?? It all makes for good readin' :msp_thumbup: so add away .
The better stuff comes from what Jerry and I have to say cause we're a day ahead of ya bein Canadian and all .








:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

John's got to add another word when he's looking for saws on EeeeeeBay


----------



## Stihl 041S

Boxes off. 

Dan's needed dialysis. Darn Canadian health care......

;-))

O may mail it to Robin next time and have a Keith's reward offered.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

dancan said:


> Could it be any worse than what most add in ?? It all makes for good readin' :msp_thumbup: so add away .
> The better stuff comes from what Jerry and I have to say cause we're a day ahead of ya bein Canadian and all .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



now i'm confused. i thought yall was 30 days ahead of us. now my head hurts. christmas coming up in about 4 weeks if i reckon correctly. yall better git busy


----------



## dancan

You are correct but we , as Canadians , have the ability to alter time and the facts as needed or as we see fit ..................











:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Could it be any worse than what most add in ?? It all makes for good readin' :msp_thumbup: so add away .
> The better stuff comes from what Jerry and I have to say cause we're a day ahead of ya bein Canadian and all .
> 
> 
> 
> That`s a good day!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You are correct but we , as Canadians , have the ability to alter time and the facts as needed or as we see fit ..................
> 
> 
> Time "warp".


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> dancan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct but we , as Canadians , have the ability to alter time and the facts as needed or as we see fit ..................
> 
> 
> Time "warp".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whew! glad to here that. i thought it was gonna get confusing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mark says I have a box on the way. 

I'm new here. Should I soak it in the bathtub first?


----------



## dancan

Confusion can be helped with medication , or is t a state ?


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Mark says I have a box on the way.
> 
> I'm new here. Should I soak it in the bathtub first?



Safe Idea , ya never know .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Safe Idea , ya never know .



Leave it outside for a week 10 days! Then soak for 3 days,then freeze for 5 days.Could be safe after that? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Got to go work on the chop saw. Rewound the starter,seems OK? Someone screwed with the crab! H side was shut!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Mark says I have a box on the way.
> 
> I'm new here. Should I soak it in the bathtub first?



Who`s the shipper?? May not be anything left of it by the time it gets there...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got to go work on the chop saw. Rewound the starter,seems OK? Someone screwed with the crab! H side was shut!!



Those "crabs " can be a bit crabby sometimes, or is it Ron ish ????....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

you guys are some real comedians....

you better be careful Rob....it hasnt left the house yet.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> you guys are some real comedians....
> 
> you better be careful Rob....it hasnt left the house yet.



Don't get Lippy Lad. Unless you have a forklift to get the pallet off the truck. ;-))


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who`s the shipper?? May not be anything left of it by the time it gets there...:hmm3grin2orange:



Ya mean the puppies might eat the kittens!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Don't get Lippy Lad. Unless you have a forklift to get the pallet off the truck. ;-))



Forklift? Pallet?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Forklift? Pallet?



Such things can happen. 

And you can tell the shipping company you have a forklift. 

So they show up at your door without one. ;-)$


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Could it be any worse than what most add in ?? It all makes for good readin' :msp_thumbup: so add away .
> The better stuff comes from what Jerry and I have to say cause we're a day ahead of ya bein Canadian and all .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:





Me thinks....an hour ahead...maybe......on a good day!!!! LOLOL!!!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Me thinks....an hour ahead...maybe......on a good day!!!! LOLOL!!!!



Truth be told , we're probably on the same page as most of you , but them Southerners .............I'm sure were ahead :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Me thinks....an hour ahead...maybe......on a good day!!!! LOLOL!!!!



Time warp!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Me thinks....an hour ahead...maybe......on a good day!!!! LOLOL!!!!



Ahead?? Part of the US is farther east than any of that Canada country.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Such things can happen.
> 
> And you can tell the shipping company you have a forklift.
> 
> So they show up at your door without one. ;-)$



In that case have it delivered to work....we've got lots of forklifts at work.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Ahead?? Part of the US is farther east than any of that Canada country.....



Alaska ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Leave it outside for a week 10 days! Then soak for 3 days,then freeze for 5 days.Could be safe after that? :msp_rolleyes:



Boy! Those Texas puppies must be tough!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those "crabs " can be a bit crabby sometimes, or is it Ron ish ????....:hmm3grin2orange:



Seems my fingers get ahead of my pea brain! :hmm3grin2orange: 

Ronish crabs! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I like that! :hmm3grin2orange:

Its is a CRAB too! Don't want to run for chit! Won't open up worth a dang! Compression is only 120 cold and 100 hot,on my gauge? Got to look some more?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Alaska ?



Bingo!!!


----------



## dancan

Daum !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> In that case have it delivered to work....we've got lots of forklifts at work.



Need your work address.........


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> In that case have it delivered to work....we've got lots of forklifts at work.



Wonder where I can borrow a fork lift? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Ahead?? Part of the US is farther east than any of that Canada country.....



What part might that be, uncle Ron??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Alaska ?



East??


----------



## dancan

The Aleutians .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Bingo!!!



You been in my happy pills?

East? Alaska? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Need your work address.........



No chance


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> What part might that be, uncle Ron??



My auto correct changes Rob to Ron and me to ms.....



Anyway. 

Part of Alaska is over the International Date Line. So technically...east. 

How do I know....lost a bar bet.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> No chance



Too late!!!!!!
















Thank you.


----------



## dancan

States Farthest North, South, East, and West


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Too late!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Bull chit. ...


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> No chance



Wussy ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Bull chit. ...



Mxxxx Inc


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> States Farthest North, South, East, and West



Well that's not as much fun as bar bets...In a bar!


----------



## dancan

I wouldn't have believed it in a bar unless there was a map on the wall or internet LOL
And even at that ...........................


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Mxxxx Inc



Never heard of it....don't most words and names have vowels in them?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I wouldn't have believed it in a bar unless there was a map on the wall or internet LOL
> And even at that ...........................



Beer logic. With friends.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Mxxxx Inc



Wouldn't be hard to find! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Never heard of it....don't most words and names have vowels in them?



I don't put other folks info on the Internet web thingy.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> My auto correct changes Rob to Ron and me to ms.....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> Part of Alaska is over the International Date Line. So technically...east.
> 
> How do I know....lost a bar bet.




I do believe that the International dateline is actually intentionally drawn so that all of Alaska falls outside of what would be called East. Only one tiny island can be thought of as East of the IDT, that`s Semisopochnoi island. As far as all us navigators are concerned all of the Continental US is West of the IDT. 
The directions E, W are just man devised relative directions that change as we move about on the earth.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Wouldn't be hard to find! LOL



We talked on the phone.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. What say we package up a wild thingy and send it to Texas.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I do believe that the International dateline is actually intentionally drawn so that all of Alaska falls outside of what would be called East. Only one tiny island can be thought of as East of the IDT, that`s Semisopochnoi island. As far as all us navigators are concerned all of the Continental US is West of the IDT.
> The directions E, W are just man devised relative directions that change as we move about on the earth.




I should have said meridian. 

Technically. I'd paid the bar bet. It is on the other side of the meridian. 

Like who is buried in Grants Tomb?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John. What say we package up a wild thingy and send it to Texas.



What did I ever do to y'all?


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John. What say we package up a wild thingy and send it to Texas.



Make sure you short the coil out before you send it .................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John. What say we package up a wild thingy and send it to Texas.



I got a Mini-Mac !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> What did I ever do to y'all?



Nuttin! Just think what would happen if you did! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Make sure you short the coil out before you send it .................:hmm3grin2orange:



Or drill tiny holes in the top of the cylinder. Right under the future holes in the plastic.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I got a Mini-Mac !! :msp_w00t:



You don't want to play that game....wild things are one thing mini macs are a death wish.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Or drill tiny holes in the top of the cylinder. Right under the future holes in the plastic.



We call him No Sparky Marky for good reason! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got a Mini-Mac !! :msp_w00t:



I `ve got 5 saws in the trunk of my car!!
Not one Wild Thingy or Mni Mac.
What are they??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John. What say we package up a wild thingy and send it to Texas.



Inside a glued and screwed timber pallet. 













COD


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Inside a glued and screwed timber pallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COD



That's assuming i have the cash for cash on delivery....i just got married remember. She got everything now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I `ve got 5 saws in the trunk of my car!!
> Not one Wild Thingy or Mni Mac.
> What are they??



Forms of self abuse......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Forms of self abuse......



They are not Orange ", technically.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> That's assuming i have the cash for cash on delivery....i just got married remember. She got everything now.





pioneerguy600 said:


> They are not Orange ", technically.



Good Burn!!!! Darn lad!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Or drill tiny holes in the top of the cylinder. Right under the future holes in the plastic.



Better to drill two 1/8" holes in the bottom of the muffler. After a few hours run time it will have a serious oil leak...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I `ve got 5 saws in the trunk of my car!!
> Not one Wild Thingy or Mni Mac.
> What are they??



026s I bet! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 026s I bet! :hmm3grin2orange:



Not one 026, not yet anyway...


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Better to drill two 1/8" holes in the bottom of the muffler. After a few hours run time it will have a serious oil leak...LOL



That is a special kind of mean.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> That is a special kind of mean.....



I know a lot of meen-sneaky tricks.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know a lot of meen-sneaky tricks.....



Yep! :hmm3grin2orange: I stihl like the extra cir-clip in the bottom of the box,after the saw is together ! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know a lot of meen-sneaky tricks.....



A gift it is......













Say it like Yoda...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep! :hmm3grin2orange: I stihl like the extra cir-clip in the bottom of the box,after the saw is together ! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



One of my faves....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> One of my faves....LOL



Hope I get a chance to try that one!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hope I get a chance to try that one!



Those small pieces can shure cause a lot of stress...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> One of my faves....LOL



That is mean on more than one level.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can think of one worse, ball bearing check valves in the valve bodies of the big automatic transmissions. Drop an extra into the parts box just as the pan is being bolted on.


----------



## AU_K2500

I think its pick on sparky night....


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> I think its pick on sparky night....



Well..... If you say so!!!!!

Let the abuse begin!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Well..... If you say so!!!!!
> 
> Let the abuse begin!



I can handle it!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> I can handle it!



Hey Mark!!!!

I thing the Ol Pharts be folding,,, 

Of laying in wait.


----------



## tbone75

Everyone fall asleep? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Everyone fall asleep? LOL



Just getting ready for lunch!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Everyone fall asleep? LOL



Yes,,,i am..
but i DID catch up.

aint sayin nuttin but a whole bunch a ya are in line for a chitload of cum-uppance !
i will dole out revenge in small doses as needed..


----------



## tbone75

Got my Eeeeeekooo parts ordered,all out of stock! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yes,,,i am..
> but i DID catch up.
> 
> aint sayin nuttin but a whole bunch a ya are in line for a chitload of cum-uppance !
> i will dole out revenge in small doses as needed..



You gotta be on here posting more often, you is fallin behind Pappy Smurf!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yes,,,i am..
> but i DID catch up.
> 
> aint sayin nuttin but a whole bunch a ya are in line for a chitload of cum-uppance !
> i will dole out revenge in small doses as needed..



What number did I get up to? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You gotta be on here posting more often, you is fallin behind Pappy Smurf!



He is a big time SLACKER!


----------



## AU_K2500

I guess they're taking it easy on me tonight Rob


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> I guess they're taking it easy on me tonight Rob



Yeah. Drop your guard!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

What guard...lol


----------



## AU_K2500

Bunch of old fogies....must a fallen asleep


----------



## tbone75

Had to tuck the OL in. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Had to tuck the OL in. LOL



I really got to get going on the drafting for this project.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Had to tuck the OL in. LOL



Rob must be on the phone....or out in the shop building a crated pallet:msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Bunch of old fogies....must a fallen asleep



Dang kids! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Dang kids! :msp_sneaky:



I'll dance on his grave!!!


----------



## tbone75

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



That was one of George C. Scott's last lines in "Flimflam Man"

Great movie!!


----------



## SilverKing

Rocky 3 was alot better than flimflam man


----------



## Stihl 041S

SilverKing said:


> Rocky 3 was alot better than flimflam man



And you think Rocky XV, The Fighter Who Would Be Pope, is movie magic. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Your all a bunch of doofs! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Your all a bunch of doofs! :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm here and I'm still slackin'


----------



## tbone75

The slacking Slug is here too!

Must be nice to sleep! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

I see the Pit Bull down there!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep...breezing through....darn dog woke me up with a cold nose...said he was in REAL NEED of dewatering...like NOW!!! So here i am...waiting.....waiting....


----------



## Cantdog

Did you ever get that 621 straightened out John??? AND what Jreds is the midgit sending you now???


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Did you ever get that 621 straightened out John??? AND what Jreds is the midgit sending you now???



Haven't had a chance to get back to it!

490,2050 or 2150? And some little turd parts saw. LOL


----------



## tbone75

OK ............ Finally gave up and took a pill to sleep! Hope to sleep all day! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night John !!


----------



## Cantdog

Dang....i'm as bad as you John.....i should not look at ebay when half asleep!!!! Just bought a saw.......LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Dan!!! I know you'll be up in a while...but before I forget......over the weekend (I think) you were curious about a Jonsered 450-455?? Here's the skinny.....remember these four numbers....451E/EV...490...590 and the rare 521 are the only saws in the Jonsered 4XX and 5XX saws you should even consider...all others...aviod at all costs....they were absolute junk when current and now that all parts are NLA are even more useless......I meen really useless..poor.....even if they run good...junk or about to be...."sorry" to those that own them...you bought a "sorry saw"....

The 451E/EV was a purpose designed limbing saw...didn't even come set to accept dogs..a very well balanced saw for this work and the EV with elec heated handles was sweet.

The 490 and 590 are much sought after but parts are hard to come by as well...basically red Partners 500/5000

The 521 is the super delux version of the 52/52E series but with a different flywheel side case half and recoil, chain brake etc. Elec ign and elec heated handles..rather rare..much more collectble than useful as a full time worksaw these days...not to say they are not capable of a days work....just better/lighter options 35 yrs out. But a good saw none-the less.

Glad you couldn't get to that saw...for your own sake.....

Oh yeah ZZZZZLLLACKKERZZZZZZZ's........stihl dreamin??????


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hanging in there. But got nothing. 

Working on parts to make all night. Got it designed. 

Try to start prototype tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

Thanks Robin ! 
It was another of then "It sure looks nice " saws .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Thanks Robin !
> It was another of then "It sure looks nice " saws .




LOL..they usually do Dan.....they never run long enough to wear the paint off...when they were curent around here you would see 2-3 of 'em on the dump on Sunday morning..nice looking...but dump "Crows" wouldn't even touch them.....generally speaking Jonsered put P&Cs on them until they went off warrenty...then they went on the dump........poor......


----------



## dancan

My daughter says you're a bunch of ZZZSlackerz !!


----------



## dancan

Slack Slack Slack Slack !!


----------



## roncoinc

Local CL ad.

" hello, i have a pig approx. 100lb female my daughter won at the fair. As a single parent, i just don't have the time to take care of the pig. I would love to see her go to a good home. She gets along great with the dog. They are like best friends. So, it would make a wonderful pet or awesome bacon "


----------



## Cantdog

The zzzZZZLACKERZZZzzz must' a bunched up.....an' one grenade got 'em all!!!! Poor ol' slackers...:jawdrop::too_sad:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Local CL ad.
> 
> " hello, i have a pig approx. 100lb female my daughter won at the fair. As a single parent, i just don't have the time to take care of the pig. I would love to see her go to a good home. She gets along great with the dog. They are like best friends. So, it would make a wonderful pet or awesome bacon "



And that, my remaining friends, further proves Darwin's theory.......if we had a vidio link we would have seen one ol' white wiskered slacker split off from the herd running/hobbling at full tilt...just before the explosion......that's how he got to be so old.......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> And that, my remaining friends, further proves Darwin's theory.......if we had a vidio link we would have seen one ol' white wiskered slacker split off from the herd running/hobbling at full tilt...just before the explosion......that's how he got to be so old.......



HHmmm,,,i see Robin deserves a new upgraded spot in the lineup.
problem is the top five spots are pretty close ..
maybe between Dancant and John ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Man....they really are slacking today!!!! Sitting in the parking lot at work. Really don't want to go in. Boss has been on the rag lately. But thats OK. He doesn't get here till 8:30 8:45. I've been coming in an hour to 30 mins early every day since I started....don't even think he realizes that! Lol.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> HHmmm,,,i see Robin deserves a new upgraded spot in the lineup.
> problem is the top five spots are pretty close ..
> maybe between Dancant and John ??



Good thing Im not in the running!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> HHmmm,,,i see Robin deserves a new upgraded spot in the lineup.
> problem is the top five spots are pretty close ..
> maybe between Dancant and John ??



Hey!! That was a compliment!!! ...'least I thought it was.....


----------



## roncoinc

Asplundh,,or whatever,tree co. showed up in driveway last evening,,20 min before quiting time.
clearing power lines in town.
we got to talking,they told me couple days ago a truck got broken into and seven saws got stolen..
we talked saws and one guy gave me a couple husky med mount ,20in bars.
we went to shop and i showed them a 372 i put a BB kit on and ported,and it wouldnt start !! 
found the choke plate not closing enuf,seems to be catching on the plastic intake ? going to have to check that out.
they gonna talk to the big boys about parts/junk saws and cheap repairs in trade..
prob nuthin come of it but would be nice if it happened 

got my splitter back from my arborist friend who works for the same co. but in a diff area.
the new setup i put in,that funny named junction joins the motor to the pump,has held up unlike last time i did it.
got it aligned right this time.
so now i can order a new valve for it..the detent that holds the valve in return position is broke and thats a pita.


----------



## Cantdog

Why is it that when you want demonstrate a piece of equipment it will never start?? Good luck with the tree service deal..might work out well for everyone..

On another note.....I had a message on my phone when I got back in range of the towers, coming in from the island....they awarded the bid on the boat doors to someone else.....sigh...Oh well nothing ventured..nothing gained....always someone who'll do it cheeper....hard to believe..I'm pretty cheep....LOL!!! Gottta call them today and find out the winning price and where I fell in the pecking order $$$wise...for future reference....

And on another note....

OH36 boy just called has a small pile of dead presidents for me!!!! Wants his saw this morning!!


----------



## roncoinc

Ordering my woodsplitter valve right from the source,cheapest place at that !

Log Splitter Valve and Accessories by Energy® Manufacturing Company, Inc.

To bad about the Job Robin,,still somehow i didnt have a good feeling about it.
be nice to see who got it and how they make out with it ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

I really liked pricing up to get quotes ready for bidding in the Industrial/Commercial work the companies did back when I worked for them. They had deeper pockets and I got paid to do it, now doing up big quotes is only good for my brain, not for my pocket unless I get the job. I know what Robin has gone through in more ways than one to get that quote together and then not get the job. Sorry and wish you had landed it but sometimes if you get undercut on a bid it is actually for the better. If you figured you did your best and had the price where you were comfortable about getting enough renumeration for taking on the project then you would be less happy for taking it on for a lesser price. Just wait til you see how much you were undercut by the winning bid, whoever that is may end up being very unhappy, especially if they left a lot setting on the table. I have been involved with too many jobs our company won where they left 10% or more setting on the table when the bids were opened, that 10% or even more always came back to bite their azz. and made for a rough time between our company and the Owner/ Archetects/ Engineering firms.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Robin,..you should charge 036 Boy a little interest and storage on top of that bill, he may not pay it but it would make him think hard before dropping another project saw on you again, it just makes the deadbeats respect you a little more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Why is it that when you want demonstrate a piece of equipment it will never start?? Good luck with the tree service deal..might work out well for everyone..
> 
> On another note.....I had a message on my phone when I got back in range of the towers, coming in from the island....they awarded the bid on the boat doors to someone else.....sigh...Oh well nothing ventured..nothing gained....always someone who'll do it cheeper....hard to believe..I'm pretty cheep....LOL!!! Gottta call them today and find out the winning price and where I fell in the pecking order $$$wise...for future reference....
> 
> And on another note....
> 
> OH36 boy just called has a small pile of dead presidents for me!!!! Wants his saw this morning!!



It would have started right up if it had been a Stihl, you have to allow for what it is, Orange, you know.....LOL


----------



## Walt41

I hear you guys on the big bid thing, I helped a buddy recently with a big bid on a municipal hydroseeding bid and he came in second to the winning bid by a mile, some new guy really crushed everyone and I'm sure he made a mistake as the next lowest bid to ours was only $178 higher. At the price the bid was rewarded at I would estimate at least a $5,000 loss if bid specs are followed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Speaking of Orange saws, there is a father/son team that use these orange saws a fair bit lot clearing and firewood gathering. Hardly a week goes by without me adjusting these things or doing some sort of repair on them. Granted they should have been replaced a long time ago but they just keep repairing them I have tried talking them into running Stihls but they are blinded by brand loyality. Their 372 now has air leaking around the shaft seals, OH joy. Their 455 has been back to the dealer twice for a surgeing problem, it will soon be off warranty, OH joy. The best working Orange saw they have is a 254 with 4-5 thousand hrs on it, worn out 3 P&C sets, all new OEM and still on its original crank and bearings, seals changed out just cause it was torn down for the last cylinder set replacement. Carb adjust screws so loose I had to make a rubber block up and force it on over the screws to keep them set. All of the cover screws have been replaced with one size up and locktite, but the darn thing just keeps running.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Walt41 said:


> I hear you guys on the big bid thing, I helped a buddy recently with a big bid on a municipal hydroseeding bid and he came in second to the winning bid by a mile, some new guy really crushed everyone and I'm sure he made a mistake as the next lowest bid to ours was only $178 higher. At the price the bid was rewarded at I would estimate at least a $5,000 loss if bid specs are followed.



If the guy is really that low there will be a lot of corners rounded off and plenty of skimping carried out, the inspector better be on his toes.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I really liked pricing up to get quotes ready for bidding in the Industrial/Commercial work the companies did back when I worked for them. They had deeper pockets and I got paid to do it, now doing up big quotes is only good for my brain, not for my pocket unless I get the job. I know what Robin has gone through in more ways than one to get that quote together and then not get the job. Sorry and wish you had landed it but sometimes if you get undercut on a bid it is actually for the better. If you figured you did your best and had the price where you were comfortable about getting enough renumeration for taking on the project then you would be less happy for taking it on for a lesser price. Just wait til you see how much you were undercut by the winning bid, whoever that is may end up being very unhappy, especially if they left a lot setting on the table. I have been involved with too many jobs our company won where they left 10% or more setting on the table when the bids were opened, that 10% or even more always came back to bite their azz. and made for a rough time between our company and the Owner/ Archetects/ Engineering firms.



Yeah this one had four different quotes for different aspects of the same work...and when I turned it in I said that this had been estimated as four seperate jobs (because that's the way they wanted it spec'd) and as such if all the work went as one job my price could be pared down by consolidating tasks/setups in an hourly fashion and a couple thousand $$ could probably be shaved off the total...it would have been nice to work in the shop all (most) of the winter. But not for $2.00 an hour....they have alot more work in the pipeline, so I'm sure I'll hear from them again....I'll chat with them today and see what the numbers look like.....curved passage doors are something I don't do often and I allowed a little fat for holdups/boo-boos..plus the time to make literally miles of 1/16" cherry veneer...if a shop had a powerfed resaw, that alone would have made the difference....just like any game someone wins and someone loses.


----------



## tbone75

Slacking Slug is up!
Sorry you didn't get the job Robin.
Sure hope you get some saw parts and work Ron !

Its raining here again,dang it!


----------



## Cantdog

Good morning John.......Aren't you even going to ask me what saw I bought at 3:00 this morning!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Dang....i'm as bad as you John.....i should not look at ebay when half asleep!!!! Just bought a saw.......LOL!!!



:hmm3grin2orange:


Don't ever take a Ambien and go looking on flea bay! I bought a saw and didn't remember buying it!! It was a good deal,thankfully!!!! LOL

Don't get to yacking on here either! Don't remember what you said! LOL

Take one of them,you better get in bed!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good morning John.......Aren't you even going to ask me what saw I bought at 3:00 this morning!!!!



I was getting there! Stihl very slow right now ! :hmm3grin2orange: Bet it was a red one! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good morning John.......Aren't you even going to ask me what saw I bought at 3:00 this morning!!!!



Well ???


----------



## tbone75

Gives me hell for not asking fast nuff! Then he just leaves! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Well ???



Gee..you're impatient for a slug......LOL!!.... thought you'ld never ask......


I bought this one........


Jonsered 52E Chainsaw Chain Saw | eBay





This was mis-listed as a 52/52E....it is not...it is a 521.....fairly rare and the cadillac/flagship of the Jonsereds 5X series. It is similar to the 52 but has a completely different recoil and flywheel side case half....it has the same (as the 52) 49cc, 52/52E closed port high domed piston, elec. heated handles (two settings) elec. ign and chain brake stock.

It was probaly more money than it was worth being beat and all.............however........

I have in stock a NOS P&C, both NOS case halves, NOS top handle mount. and NOS clutch cover...and much many other used/new parts, as it shares many parts with the 52/52E and 49sp..... there will be a thread on the building of this one.......when I get to it...LOL!!! It already has a place in the collection!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. Back to the commissary. Government holiday Monday so commissary closed on Tuesday. 
Had to give the people that don't work on Monday a day off for a day they don't work. Don't ask....

Sorry about the bid Robin. Backlog is nice. Some of the details were time eaters. Maybe someone will learn that. LOL. 

Simple and elegant isn't always cheap. 

Most of our estimates were just a moot point. They were rivet vending machines. The rivets were sold. We could lose money on the machines. But they had to work 24/7. 

A bit of G job proto type at work tonight after I clock out. Nice part of night work. And is actually in company policy!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Gee..you're impatient for a slug......LOL!!.... thought you'ld never ask......
> 
> 
> I bought this one........
> 
> 
> Jonsered 52E Chainsaw Chain Saw | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was mis-listed as a 52/52E....it is not...it is a 521.....fairly rare and the cadillac/flagship of the Jonsereds 5X series. It is similar to the 52 but has a completely different recoil and flywheel side case half....it has the same (as the 52) 49cc, 52/52E closed port high domed piston, elec. heated handles (two settings) elec. ign and chain brake stock.
> 
> It was probaly more money than it was worth being beat and all.............however........
> 
> I have in stock a NOS P&C, both NOS case halves, NOS top handle mount. and NOS clutch cover...and much many other used/new parts, as it shares many parts with the 52/52E and 49sp..... there will be a thread on the building of this one.......when I get to it...LOL!!! It already has a place in the collection!!



You just told Dan about them! LOL 

Going to take some work,but you got time and parts! And I will be watching!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all. Back to the commissary. Government holiday Monday so commissary closed on Tuesday.
> Had to give the people that don't work on Monday a day off for a day they don't work. Don't ask....
> 
> Sorry about the bid Robin. Backlog is nice. Some of the details were time eaters. Maybe someone will learn that. LOL.
> 
> Simple and elegant isn't always cheap.
> 
> Most of our estimates were just a moot point. They were rivet vending machines. The rivets were sold. We could lose money on the machines. But they had to work 24/7.
> 
> A bit of G job proto type at work tonight after I clock out. Nice part of night work. And is actually in company policy!!



Your up early!

I like the proto!! Very nice idea you got there!!


----------



## tbone75

Guys you just seen Robin about as excited as I ever seen him about a saw! Or anything else? LOL

I would have never bought that one! Even if I knew what it was! I could never find the right parts!
Robin has been waiting on that one! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Guys you just seen Robin about as excited as I ever seen him about a saw! Or anything else? LOL
> 
> I would have never bought that one! Even if I knew what it was! I could never find the right parts!
> Robin has been waiting on that one! :hmm3grin2orange:




LOL...just like a spider...waiting...waiting.... for the right one to come along...just wasn't quite ready at 3:00 this morning.....but when the fly lights....is when the spinning begins......LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hey ! I see Bobby (Cheeves) down there!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey cheeves!!! Did you know that cousin Linda got married????


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Gee..you're impatient for a slug......LOL!!.... thought you'ld never ask......
> 
> 
> I bought this one........
> 
> 
> Jonsered 52E Chainsaw Chain Saw | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was mis-listed as a 52/52E....it is not...it is a 521.....fairly rare and the cadillac/flagship of the Jonsereds 5X series. It is similar to the 52 but has a completely different recoil and flywheel side case half....it has the same (as the 52) 49cc, 52/52E closed port high domed piston, elec. heated handles (two settings) elec. ign and chain brake stock.
> 
> It was probaly more money than it was worth being beat and all.............however........
> 
> I have in stock a NOS P&C, both NOS case halves, NOS top handle mount. and NOS clutch cover...and much many other used/new parts, as it shares many parts with the 52/52E and 49sp..... there will be a thread on the building of this one.......when I get to it...LOL!!! It already has a place in the collection!!




No...really there is space in the collection.....right between 52E and 621!!! LOL!!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Ordering my woodsplitter valve right from the source,cheapest place at that !QUOTE]
> 
> You didn't ask around did you?


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady was just here! Got a box of goodies from Rob! :msp_thumbsup: Thanks Rob !!!


----------



## tbone75

Got another saw today too! :hmm3grin2orange:

One Of Jerry's favorites !


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordering my woodsplitter valve right from the source,cheapest place at that !QUOTE]
> 
> You didn't ask around did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You happen to have one of them? Think I will be needing one!
Click to expand...


----------



## diggers_dad

Hello all! Has anyone had any experience with the Powerhorse chainsaw? I picked one up dirt cheap because it looked like a copy of the little Zenoah 40cc engine. I haven't torn it down yet and don't have pictures, but it looks almost identical to the Zenoah engine in my 40 cc Ryobi. The little saw has spark and shows compression of...are you ready???

200 psi

The saw is almost a carbon copy of the Ryobi but the intake is different. Most of the parts interchange. I'll try to get some pics tonight.


----------



## tbone75

Must be that time of the month? I see Marc down there! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hello all! Has anyone had any experience with the Powerhorse chainsaw? I picked one up dirt cheap because it looked like a copy of the little Zenoah 40cc engine. I haven't torn it down yet and don't have pictures, but it looks almost identical to the Zenoah engine in my 40 cc Ryobi. The little saw has spark and shows compression of...are you ready???
> 
> 200 psi
> 
> The saw is almost a carbon copy of the Ryobi but the intake is different. Most of the parts interchange. I'll try to get some pics tonight.



Sounds interesting!
Never heard of one? LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Must be that time of the month? I see Marc down there! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yup, my time of the month. It's been crazy busy at work plus deer season is this weekend and my two boys are about to drive me up the wall with "deer fever". I've got some does in the lower pasture and one (or both) of those boys need to bag one.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordering my woodsplitter valve right from the source,cheapest place at that !QUOTE]
> 
> You didn't ask around did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a good energy log splitter valve ??
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Yup, my time of the month. It's been crazy busy at work plus deer season is this weekend and my two boys are about to drive me up the wall with "deer fever". I've got some does in the lower pasture and one (or both) of those boys need to bag one.



Good luck to you and the boys!

I don't need to leave the house for deer hunting! LOL Just open a window or door! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> sefh3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got a good energy log splitter valve ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grab it Ron!! LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> sefh3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You happen to have one of them? Think I will be needing one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The energy brand is what is on my splitter.
> you just building a splitter then need to keep track of your hose sizes to match a valve up ?
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The energy brand is what is on my splitter.
> you just building a splitter then need to keep track of your hose sizes to match a valve up ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Uncle told me my hoses are to small on mine.There only 1/2",what came on it? Said it will starve the cylinder and make it slow.Need to find some 1" hoses for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

Heating oil deliver truck just left.
talked the guy into filling the tank for the shop,50 gal plastic drum  took 43 gal there and 82 gal for house tank.
so now i got 350 gals in the house tanks 
should last 3-4 years or more depending on how much i go away.
may have enuf in shop for the winter,if i do some work on the kit table when real cold


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> sefh3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got a good energy log splitter valve ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's energy or not but the valve looks just like it. I'll post ya a pic tonight.
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Heating oil deliver truck just left.
> talked the guy into filling the tank for the shop,50 gal plastic drum  took 43 gal there and 82 gal for house tank.
> so now i got 350 gals in the house tanks
> should last 3-4 years or more depending on how much i go away.
> may have enuf in shop for the winter,if i do some work on the kit table when real cold



Sounds like you set for the winter! :msp_thumbsup: Sure sounds like you need more for the shop?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Uncle told me my hoses are to small on mine.There only 1/2",what came on it? Said it will starve the cylinder and make it slow.Need to find some 1" hoses for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log Splitter Valve and Accessories by Energy® Manufacturing Company, Inc.
> 
> looks like 1/2" on the work ports and 3/4 in on the in and out ports.
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's energy or not but the valve looks just like it. I'll post ya a pic tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it should say energy on it someplace,if it dont it is a china clone
> detent work ??
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Log Splitter Valve and Accessories by Energy® Manufacturing Company, Inc.
> 
> looks like 1/2" on the work ports and 3/4 in on the in and out ports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should be what it takes then? The valve on mine has 3/4" on all the ports?All reduced to 1/2". To old and rusty to read anything on it! LOL Seems like it stihl moves OK?
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

Spam and cheese samich for lunch!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> sefh3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it should say energy on it someplace,if it dont it is a china clone
> detent work ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send Scott a PM about the valve. Bet he was on lunch break.
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

What a crappy day out there! Rain this morning,now the wind is blowing and cold! I am staying in the house!


----------



## Stihl 041S

John;
You may have to trim the end off that file to make it work well in that handle.


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go look at that demo saw some more.Think I will pull the muffler to see if its plugged? Then if it aint? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John;
> You may have to trim the end off that file to make it work well in that handle.



I was wondering how that worked? LOL Now I get it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

That file handle is sweet!!!


----------



## tbone75

Rob you get any wore out files like that,I would love to have them!! They would make nice small knives!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That file handle is sweet!!!



You can get some leverage with that handle. 

Right off the heel of your hand.


----------



## tbone75

File handle


----------



## tbone75

Rob you did a wonderful job on that book too! Wasn't expecting all that!


----------



## tbone75

4 seal drivers? Was you bored? LOL Them will work very very nice! I will be trying them out very soon!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rob you get any wore out files like that,I would love to have them!! They would make nice small knives!



Those are Gorbet files. Only a few folks in the shop know the difference. Less than 1% of the files we use. I will watch. 

Try that file.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 4 seal drivers? Was you bored? LOL Them will work very very nice! I will be trying them out very soon!



On the drivers, set up takes the longest in that!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> File handle



See what I mean about trimming the end of the file.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rob you did a wonderful job on that book too! Wasn't expecting all that!



I coulda shuffled!!! I missed a major burn.... ;-((


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> See what I mean about trimming the end of the file.



Yep ! Gotcha !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Those are Gorbet files. Only a few folks in the shop know the difference. Less than 1% of the files we use. I will watch.
> 
> Try that file.



I like ANY junk FLAT files ! LOL Biggest I ever got from work was 14",most were 10". The 10 make a nice size deer knife! The 14" are a down right PITA to use! Why I only ever did 5 of them! LOL #6 was the last knife I tried. Got the tip caught in the buffer,broke into 4 pieces!!! One hit me in the gut,left a mark too! LOL Even had the handle cut out for it!! :angry2:

Haven't made one since! 2 years ago,I think?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I coulda shuffled!!! I missed a major burn.... ;-((



And upside down! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Its 2 in the afternoon! Been sitting on my Slug azz 4 hours! Got to go do something!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! Gotcha !



Glad you like it Ol Buddy....











I shoulda shuffled....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I like ANY junk FLAT files ! LOL Biggest I ever got from work was 14",most were 10". The 10 make a nice size deer knife! The 14" are a down right PITA to use! Why I only ever did 5 of them! LOL #6 was the last knife I tried. Got the tip caught in the buffer,broke into 4 pieces!!! One hit me in the gut,left a mark too! LOL Even had the handle cut out for it!! :angry2:
> 
> Haven't made one since! 2 years ago,I think?



All flat.....???

No knife files????

Okay. I'll take them out of the box.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> And upside down! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



That is gonna cost ya....


----------



## Cantdog

Working on the firewood pile...rain came.....done with that for the day....Needed the help of an old friend today....we been together a looong time.....moved literally hundreds of cord of wood together....didn't even know just where he was...haven't used him in yrs. But today I had to get 18"-20" rounds up out of a low spot before the rain came....I found him to be more than up to the task...me.. not so much as last time we spent together but we got 'er done....pant...pant...pant....

Had to clean up the tip a tad and get the right "set" back into the point.......he holds good but I wish he'd put a little more azz into it on the big ones.....he's kind of a slacker.... you stihl have to do most of the heavy lifting yourself ...but he does help..a lot!!


----------



## dancan

I go to work , check up on you guys a couple of times this morning , go to my psycho therapy and get back here to have to spend a 1/2 hour to get caught up LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Elegant tools work SOOO well. 

I got one of those Fiskar "ice tong" style. He tore the tendons in his hand and lost a lot of grip. Worked well for him.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Working on the firewood pile...rain came.....done with that for the day....Needed the help of an old friend today....we been together a looong time.....moved literally hundreds of cord of wood together....didn't even know just where he was...haven't used him in yrs. But today I had to get 18"-20" rounds up out of a low spot before the rain came....I found him to be more than up to the task...me.. not so much as last time we spent together but we got 'er done....pant...pant...pant....
> 
> Had to clean up the tip a tad and get the right "set" back into the point.......he holds good but I wish he'd put a little more azz into it on the big ones.....he's kind of a slacker.... you stihl have to do most of the heavy lifting yourself ...but he does help..a lot!!



I have made a lot of them over the years, everyone around here that worked the pulp woods needed 1 or more of them. Made my first one when I was 15 and have made many dozens of them since. Started installing the replaceable hardened tips on the last 6-8 I have made. They shure make handling long or heavy blocks a lot easier.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got nothing better to do so I am off to pick up another saw, one of the kinds I like best. Really!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> What a crappy day out there! Rain this morning,now the wind is blowing and cold! I am staying in the house!



We had some snow flakes in the rain this afternoon.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have made a lot of them over the years, everyone around here that worked the pulp woods needed 1 or more of them. Made my first one when I was 15 and have made many dozens of them since. Started installing the replaceable hardened tips on the last 6-8 I have made. They shure make handling long or heavy blocks a lot easier.




I think this one is Canadian made....I have another somewhere....I prefer this type over the replaceable tip ones myself....used them a lot beating the knot/nubs off 4' wood before hefting them so they don't catch on your clothes when you throw the stick to the top of the pile.


----------



## sefh3

Ron,
I look at the valve tonight. I'll let you know what kind it is.


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> We had some snow flakes in the rain this afternoon.




ShhhhhSH...don't tell John...he'll flip out!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I think this one is Canadian made....I have another somewhere....I prefer this type over the replaceable tip ones myself....used them a lot beating the knot/nubs off 4' wood before hefting them so they don't catch on your clothes when you throw the stick to the top of the pile.



They have STYLE.....


----------



## roncoinc

No pix yet Scott ??

need parts,011avt.
the front handlebar AV mount.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=256656&stc=1&d=1349899202

and the muffler opening has i can see a screw hole so something must cover the hole ??
anybody got an ipl ?

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=256657&stc=1&d=1349899333

Why can i no longer insert pix ?? 
anbody else hving a problem ??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> All flat.....???
> 
> No knife files????
> 
> Okay. I'll take them out of the box.......



Now your getting MEEN as Dan!


----------



## tbone75

Scott,you better keep that dang snow up there!

Don't want to say it to loud! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No pix yet Scott ??
> 
> need parts,011avt.
> the front handlebar AV mount.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=256656&stc=1&d=1349899202
> 
> and the muffler opening has i can see a screw hole so something must cover the hole ??
> anybody got an ipl ?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=256657&stc=1&d=1349899333
> 
> Why can i no longer insert pix ??
> anbody else hving a problem ??



Just a screen goes over that muffler hole.
That AV always breaks on them things! Sorry I don't have any.

Never could get pix to come up on here? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Found an IPL for the little creamsickle POS..
muffler missing the spark arrestor cover,held on by ONE screw ??
steal beergineering ! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Working on the firewood pile...rain came.....done with that for the day....Needed the help of an old friend today....we been together a looong time.....moved literally hundreds of cord of wood together....didn't even know just where he was...haven't used him in yrs. But today I had to get 18"-20" rounds up out of a low spot before the rain came....I found him to be more than up to the task...me.. not so much as last time we spent together but we got 'er done....pant...pant...pant....
> 
> Had to clean up the tip a tad and get the right "set" back into the point.......he holds good but I wish he'd put a little more azz into it on the big ones.....he's kind of a slacker.... you stihl have to do most of the heavy lifting yourself ...but he does help..a lot!!



Old meat hooks ! LOL Got a pair of them my Grandpa had. Made just a little different.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Found an IPL for the little creamsickle POS..
> muffler missing the spark arrestor cover,held on by ONE screw ??
> steal beergineering ! LOL !!



They always get lost or fall off. LOL Don't have any of them either. Sorry


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> They always get lost or fall off. LOL Don't have any of them either. Sorry



I think you have out lived your usefulness


----------



## tbone75

Found the demo saws main problem.Water in the gas!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think you have out lived your usefulness



Nice to see you back to normal!

Ol MEEN AZZ ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Them long bits for the Foredom came in real handy today! Got up inside the demo muffler and opened the baffles up! LOL


----------



## sefh3




----------



## sefh3

I'll check my stash of 011 stuff.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> No pix yet Scott ??
> 
> need parts,011avt.
> the front handlebar AV mount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the muffler opening has i can see a screw hole so something must cover the hole ??
> anybody got an ipl ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can i no longer insert pix ??
> anbody else hving a problem ??



let's try this.


----------



## roncoinc

Found a good 011 IPL,finally.

http://www.motoculture-jean.fr/upload/pdf/010_011.pdf

some french place but has english also.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> They have STYLE.....



Yup,,Robin has style..

you should see his halloween costume !!
he wears a shirt that aint flanell or denim and pants that aint jeans and nobody recognises him !!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I'll check my stash of 011 stuff.



Tnx scott..
dont forget the valve too 

when i try to post the pix it says "invalid file " , same .jpg stuff i always did,,could be the new win7 ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Tnx scott..
> dont forget the valve too
> 
> when i try to post the pix it says "invalid file " , same .jpg stuff i always did,,could be the new win7 ??



Your our puter geek! :msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Tnx scott..
> dont forget the valve too
> 
> when i try to post the pix it says "invalid file " , same .jpg stuff i always did,,could be the new win7 ??









Are you forgetting to uncheck the ''Retrieve remote file and reference locally'' box ??


----------



## tbone75

Time to go fire up the demo saw and see what happens? LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Are you forgetting to uncheck the ''Retrieve remote file and reference locally'' box ??



WOW! Now that is funny!! I know where you can get one of them a little cheaper! LOL Where is Sparky? LOL


----------



## dancan

Robin , I've got one of them pulp hooks with the replaceable tips and like it . I've never used one like that one , why don't you send it over here so I can compare it to mine to see which one I like best ??


----------



## roncoinc

friend went lobstering today.
invited for supper.
baked stuffed lobsters,haven had that in a LONG time


----------



## dancan

Mmmm , lobstah , used to be poor man's fertilizer .

Here's another ad from the Husky cramp .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Them long bits for the Foredom came in real handy today! Got up inside the demo muffler and opened the baffles up! LOL



Thanks. Those are nice!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks. Those are nice!!!!!



Long bits ??

hhhmmmm ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Mmmm , lobstah , used to be poor man's fertilizer .
> 
> Here's another ad from the Husky cramp .



Are all canmedians that crazy ??
saws THAT much more expensive in communist countries ??


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> WOW! Now that is funny!! I know where you can get one of them a little cheaper! LOL Where is Sparky? LOL



I've already tried to GIVE it away....seriously


----------



## dancan

No long bits yet :msp_mad:
Husky saws are a little overpriced here 800ish for a 346 and over 1000 for a 372 so it keeps the used junk prices artificially high .


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,Robin has style..
> 
> you should see his halloween costume !!
> he wears a shirt that aint flanell or denim and pants that aint jeans and nobody recognises him !!



The hook he showed is different than some. 

A few years back working a forge we built, a friend and I learned how NOT to make hooks. Once we learned THAT, it was much better. 

The little angles make it much better. Too much or not enough. 

Like Goldilocks, it's got to be JUST right.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Old meat hooks ! LOL Got a pair of them my Grandpa had. Made just a little different.



Yep similar to a wood hook but different too...and the pike is different...meat hook is smooth and pointed...pulp hook is either blunt and slightly mushroomed on the tip or filed square at the tip and then a barb/hook flied on the inside....this is to grab and hold better when slingin' 4' wood....


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Robin , I've got one of them pulp hooks with the replaceable tips and like it . I've never used one like that one , why don't you send it over here so I can compare it to mine to see which one I like best ??



Why don't you make a forge and build one.....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,Robin has style..
> 
> you should see his halloween costume !!
> he wears a shirt that aint flanell or denim and pants that aint jeans and nobody recognises him !!



How'd you know??? That's also when I tie my ponytail around on the front and wear those pants and shirt backwards too..that way I can tell whose laughing at me behind my back.......the boots usually give me away..though....have to stand close to the bar to hide 'em... but can't drink....Halloween gets over quick when that happens....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , I've got one of them pulp hooks with the replaceable tips and like it . I've never used one like that one , why don't you send it over here so I can compare it to mine to see which one I like best ??



No......


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> friend went lobstering today.
> invited for supper.
> baked stuffed lobsters,haven had that in a LONG time



Tried the Dubliner. Nice bite. 

Lobsters.......the next road trip a kettle goes with me!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> The hook he showed is different than some.
> 
> A few years back working a forge we built, a friend and I learned how NOT to make hooks. Once we learned THAT, it was much better.
> 
> The little angles make it much better. Too much or not enough.
> 
> Like Goldilocks, it's got to be JUST right.



Just so that it goes,thunk , when it hits the end of the stick and stays in place til you heave the stick away. OH what I would do if I had a dime for every stick I have tossed with one.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Are you forgetting to uncheck the ''Retrieve remote file and reference locally'' box ??



Its on sale, they previously were asking $200. for it. Makes the one I have worth even more now....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Long bits ??
> 
> hhhmmmm ??



You got some! Ol Phart,you forget? LOL


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Why don't you make a forge and build one.....





Cantdog said:


> No......



If I fire up the forge , how am I going to make a ''Good'' one if I don't have all the angles ?
It might not be better than the one I already have ??????? All that work .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You got some! Ol Phart,you forget? LOL



The suppliers can`t seem to get them in anymore up here. I tried 3 different machine shop supply houses and they all said in turn they could get them , no prob. After 3 months and dozens of calls I have yet to see even one bit show up.


----------



## tbone75

Ham loaf for dinner! Like meat loaf only its ham! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The suppliers can`t seem to get them in anymore up here. I tried 3 different machine shop supply houses and they all said in turn they could get them , no prob. After 3 months and dozens of calls I have yet to see even one bit show up.



I got some long ones off the web some where? LOL I got the 1/8" ones on flea bay.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just so that it goes,thunk , when it hits the end of the stick and stays in place til you heave the stick away. OH what I would o if I had a dime for every stick I have tossed with one.....LOL




Yep...another lost Art...poor ol' Art......woodhooks and cordwood are things of the past.......firewood comes truck or tree length.....pulp is all tree length......paper mills around here won't even accept 4' pulpwood these days....the machines are stihl set up for 4' but it's cheeper for them to slash it themselves..that way the cut length is consistant......a 52" stick jambed in the pulp grinder hopper makes for a lot of bad words and down time getting it out.....so these old antiques, like a lot of us, will not be understandable to the next generation...slackers!! I knew I was born to soon...mama said I was premature..didn't realize it was like 50 yrs......LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just so that it goes,thunk , when it hits the end of the stick and stays in place til you heave the stick away. OH what I would do if I had a dime for every stick I have tossed with one.....LOL



The angles keep your fingers off the bark and the hook in the wood. 

They can be VERY wrong. Then they become hay hooks. Lol


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> If I fire up the forge , how am I going to make a ''Good'' one if I don't have all the angles ?
> It might not be better than the one I already have ??????? All that work .




I said it was Canadian made how could it be worse than your Canadian made one?? Tell ya what...I'll bring it up next time I'm up that way and let you inspect it closely.......for a short time...then I'll bring it back with me.....you never know..the "Road Show" might just put a high price on these rare items..sometime...before I die.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> The angles keep your fingers off the bark and the hook in the wood.
> 
> They can be VERY wrong. Then they become hay hooks. Lol



That`s right uncle Rob, we have the angles worked out pretty well, just need the tip to stay stuck in til the right release time comes about, then it needs to release smoothly. Gets hard on the wrist after 8-10 hrs loading the pulp boats....LOL


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s right uncle Rob, we have the angles worked out pretty well, just need the tip to stay stuck in til the right release time comes about, then it needs to release smoothly. Gets hard on the wrist after 8-10 hrs loading the pulp boats....LOL



This and the point geometry Robin gave makes the difference. They go in the notebook. 

Thanks 




Got to build a forge for myself.


----------



## Cantdog

Another nice day on the left side I see Randy.....LOL not much different here today...not quite as foggy..but rain instead...


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


>



That looks wild ! I like it!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

A bit foggy there Randy but I can see at least a hundred feet, not foggy here til you can`t see your outstreatched hand in front of you. Pea soup or black thick of fog as we say....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s right uncle Rob, we have the angles worked out pretty well, just need the tip to stay stuck in til the right release time comes about, then it needs to release smoothly. Gets hard on the wrist after 8-10 hrs loading the pulp boats....LOL




Yes it sucks if it doesn't grab good enough and sucks twice as bad if it won't release right.....a slight change may need to be made for frozen hardwood......more to it than meets the eye...if it's something you use 6-10 hrs a day...I like hydraulics myself....smooth little levers.....hardest work is climbing up into the seat......


----------



## Cantdog

Oh...Oh......Ohh...7:10...time for Rum....BRB....LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

I remember 4' pulp , nice , neat , straight and level rows cut by hand , hauled out by old 2 wheel drive tractors and was stacked by hand .
I remember all the flack my old man got from the independents when he told them ''No more 4' , 8' only'' .
It was even more flack when they went to ''By the ton'' .


----------



## Cantdog

Ahhhh...there....I knew something was missing.......dark ruhm......Ok where wus I???..


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I remember 4' pulp , nice , neat , straight and level rows cut by hand , hauled out by old 2 wheel drive tractors and was stacked by hand .
> I remember all the flack my old man got from the independents when he told them ''No more 4' , 8' only'' .
> It was even more flack when they went to ''By the ton'' .




We missed the 8' thing completely.....was 4'...then tree length by the ton. I remember seeing your pulp trucks up there in the early 70's loaded 8' crosswise really high, all leaned over coming down the road at me....and thinking "man them Canadians must have huge arms throwing that 8' stuff way up there"....lol!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yes it sucks if it doesn't grab good enough and sucks twice as bad if it won't release right.....a slight change may need to be made for frozen hardwood......more to it than meets the eye...if it's something you use 6-10 hrs a day...I like hydraulics myself....smooth little levers.....hardest work is climbing up into the seat......



The days for handling it by hand for any length of time is well gone by. I use mine sometimes for loading and unloading my truck of 8'-10' hardwood lengths, that`s the way I cut up the trees I fell and it makes it easier to load the truck by hand. When we have wood brought in by tractor trailer loads we just cut it up off the pile and let the stovewood lengths fall away to the ground. When we log with one of the excavators with the thumb grab on the bucket it works great to balance the whole tree at just the right height off the ground for the saw operator.


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


>



I'll see your fog and at least match ya .






I cross that bridge every day of the week .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> We missed the 8' thing completely.....was 4'...then tree length by the ton. I remember seeing your pulp trucks up there in the early 70's loaded 8' crosswise really high, all leaned over coming down the road at me....and thinking "man them Canadians must have huge arms throwing that 8' stuff way up there"....lol!!!



And many thousands of truckloads were loaded that way up here, mostly straight trucks with 18' dump bodies.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> And many thousands of truckloads were loaded that way up here, mostly straight trucks with 18' dump bodies.



Yep that's what I remember......


HEY DAN!! finally got those hatchet pics out of the OL camera....PITA she has a huge card, loaded with like 1600 pics..have to load them all to getthe 3-4 of mine!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yep that's what I remember......
> 
> 
> HEY DAN!! finally got those hatchet pics out of the OL camera....PITA she has a huge card, loaded with like 1600 pics..have to load them all to getthe 3-4 of mine!!



Sounds like when the daughter uses mine .
Speakin' of pics , anybody got a spare shotgun , I thing I might need one to introduce myself to the boys that come a callin' , my daughter just showed me one of her facebook self photos .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mongo RIP at 77. ;-((


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sounds like when the daughter uses mine .
> Speakin' of pics , anybody got a spare shotgun , I thing I might need one to introduce myself to the boys that come a callin' , my daughter just showed me one of her facebook self photos .



On the gun ? ,yes I do.
On the Facebook pict...NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> On the gun ? ,yes I do.
> On the Facebook pict...NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOO.



Well , it's not racey but ............... I did a double take LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Mongo RIP at 77. ;-((



Just seen that a little bit ago. :msp_sad:


----------



## Cantdog

As you can see my firewood pile is waining at camp so I got out the manual firewood tools in preperation for the next boat trip to secluded beaches in search of "above Bangor" or "up river" dry ash driftwood.

The Plumb hatchet was my fathers..and his favorite...the hax is a generic hardware store ax from the 70's True temper or something..the maul is another generic splitting devise. All suitable for island duty except the Plumb...however the island is where he left it and that's where it stays .....out of youngest son respect..

The broad ax hatchet was also my fathers....back in the day (BF....before foam) lobstermen had to fashion their own wooden lobster bouys and toggles. My father, being a shipwright by trade had some of the finest in the bay and could always tell one of his bouys from a great distance that someone had painted over to their colors. He always smiled at that...as long as they had been lost properly by wind and wave.....but not by knife....that would create a situation of retrieval..perhaps with interest...however he never repainted the interest as the quality of the harvest was inferior..LOL!!!! Anyway I digress.....he made all his bouys of white cedar and fashioned them with a hatchet, draweknife and spokeshave.. We had no elec at the shop on the island and only generators at the house. The broad hatchet was a big disapointment to my father....though it was hung well and handled nicely it would not hold an edge....he used the Plumb for all work...fine and rough...it has good stihl ..sharpens well and holds an edge surprising well. The broad hatchet has a keen ring denoting a hardness..but I think it is to hard... not to soft when it comes to edge holding.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well , it's not racey but ............... I did a double take LOL



I hear ya and I know just what you are saying.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sounds like when the daughter uses mine .
> Speakin' of pics , anybody got a spare shotgun , I thing I might need one to introduce myself to the boys that come a callin' , my daughter just showed me one of her facebook self photos .




No.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Sounds like when the daughter uses mine .
> Speakin' of pics , anybody got a spare shotgun , I thing I might need one to introduce myself to the boys that come a callin' , my daughter just showed me one of her facebook self photos .



You need a new Eastwing axe....

Search"Rules for dating my daughter" here on AS


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Well , it's not racey but ............... I did a double take LOL



First ...what are you doing on facebook?? AND second.........I know what you mean....mine is like me (but smarter) all grown up at 18....wait....I forgot the rest of the hatchet pics!! EEK!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , it's not racey but ............... I did a double take LOL



I have 2 grown Daughters! Going to be a Grandpa in Dec. !! Youngest is getting married sometime soon? I have lots of guns!! :msp_w00t: 
All the boys got the message the first time they met me! :msp_rolleyes: I would show them my collection! :msp_w00t: 
Then tell them you ever hurt her..................................... And smile real big! :hmm3grin2orange:
Showed a knife or to also,and how they shave hair!


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Sounds like when the daughter uses mine .
> Speakin' of pics , anybody got a spare shotgun , I thing I might need one to introduce myself to the boys that come a callin' , my daughter just showed me one of her facebook self photos .



I can send you a banding gun that we use to steer young bulls, works pretty good. It just cuts circulation off and things just kind of fall off. Mary has been talking about more kids, I still haven't gotten used to the band yet.

BTW, got the numbers off of those Hooskie cylinders, somehow I mixed the one from the 268 and the 266 into the same box. I am pretty sure I know which is which, I think the intake is much bigger on the 268. Here are the numbers, they are both Mahle cylinders: #1: 50ZN14 W1 #2: 50ZN13 W8.
Let me know, pretty much have recoils for both saws, I am missing one top cover, both clutch covers. Cylinders on both are rough, the 50ZN13 W8 I think I can save, the other one is shot. I have the carbs, not sure how the coils are, they may be fine. Let me know what you need.


----------



## Cantdog

Broad Hatchet Pics..(daym ruhm)

I keep this at home to split kindeling..work good for that..don;t even have to be sharp. I bet a good blacksmith could do wonders with this hatchet.....


----------



## dancan

Robin , thanks for the pics , I like the shape of that plumb .



Stihl 041S said:


> You need a new Eastwing axe....
> 
> Search"Rules for dating my daughter" here on AS


 
I've got this nice NOS Hults Bruks 3 1/2 lb double bit , the paint is still shiny , it should leave a lasting impression but nuthin' says lovin' like a 12 guage shotgun :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> You need a new Eastwing axe....
> 
> Search"Rules for dating my daughter" here on AS



I like my Eastwing axe and the two Eastwing leather ringed handled hatches just fine. They do anything I want them to just fine for me. They hold a fine edge and are thin in the blade, makes for a very good shaping hatchet.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Broad Hatchet Pics..(daym ruhm)
> 
> I keep this at home to split kindeling..work good for that..don;t even have to be sharp. I bet a good blacksmith could do wonders with this hatchet.....



I like that kind of hatchet, had one when I was a kid. Still at my uncle's house where I grew up.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I have 2 grown Daughters! Going to be a Grandpa in Dec. !! Youngest is getting married sometime soon? I have lots of guns!! :msp_w00t:
> All the boys got the message the first time they met me! :msp_rolleyes: I would show them my collection! :msp_w00t:
> Then tell them you ever hurt her..................................... And smile real big! :hmm3grin2orange:
> Showed a knife or to also,and how they shave hair!



LOL I never had any trouble with the ones I could see..or could see me...daughter does listen....I always complain about a wimpy handshake..don't trust anyone who can't perform a normal handshake....not enough I showed up at every parent/teacher confrence on an antique Harley..hair...well you know.....in this small town with a semi private school... I was the only one that looked like me in the building...LOL!! Anyway she listens....I've had these 100 lb kids be introduced and about blow a seal trying to squeeze my hand about off!! LOLOL!!! Actually I never had any touble with my daughter...good scholar..hates drugs...don't drink???? not sure on that one......but never came home puking...( I might have...earlier than her age now.. once..or more ..not sure)

It's hard to let the control go as they mature.....but it is necessary..for them and you....it may be easier for those with more than one kid...don't know..only have one...doin' the best I can...


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Robin , thanks for the pics , I like the shape of that plumb .
> 
> 
> 
> I've got this nice NOS Hults Bruks 3 1/2 lb double bit , the paint is still shiny , it should leave a lasting impression but nuthin' says lovin' like a 12 guage shotgun :msp_biggrin:



12 Ga Pump chambering a round;









Language understood worldwide!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Robin , thanks for the pics , I like the shape of that plumb .
> 
> 
> 
> I've got this nice NOS Hults Bruks 3 1/2 lb double bit , the paint is still shiny , it should leave a lasting impression but nuthin' says lovin' like a 12 guage shotgun :msp_biggrin:



I had one that looked real MEEN ! Pistol grip 18" barrel 9 shot. LOL Attention getter! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hear ya and I know just what you are saying.




LOL Burner!!! LOL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> LOL I never had any trouble with the ones I could see..or could see me...daughter does listen....I always complain about a wimpy handshake..don't trust anyone who can't perform a normal handshake....not enough I showed up at every parent/teacher confrence on an antique Harley..hair...well you know.....in this small town with a semi private school... I was the only one that looked like me in the building...LOL!! Anyway she listens....I've had these 100 lb kids be introduced and about blow a seal trying to squeeze my hand about off!! LOLOL!!! Actually I never had any touble with my daughter...good scholar..hates drugs...don't drink???? not sure on that one......but never came home puking...( I might have...earlier than her age now.. once..or more ..not sure)
> 
> It's hard to let the control go as they mature.....but it is necessary..for them and you....it may be easier for those with more than one kid...don't know..only have one...doin' the best I can...



I am sending off for a Mahle coated chastity belt for my daughter's first teenage birthday, after that if the boys still persist, then maybe they will like the idea of going to the woods with me and my saws. Maybe ask them to stand in the spot where I expect the tree to hit...of that would probably be safest spot in the woods.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I like that kind of hatchet, had one when I was a kid. Still at my uncle's house where I grew up.



Evening Jim. 

Those were always regulated to kindling duty at most camps when I was growing up. 

Had I known then....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , thanks for the pics , I like the shape of that plumb .
> 
> 
> 
> I've got this nice NOS Hults Bruks 3 1/2 lb double bit , the paint is still shiny , it should leave a lasting impression but nuthin' says lovin' like a 12 guage shotgun :msp_biggrin:



Yeah kinda like a Tomahawk.....a very nice tool for sure......you didn't say anything about double bitted...I need more pics...have a couple or so....


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Evening Jim.
> 
> Those were always regulated to kindling duty at most camps when I was growing up.
> 
> Had I known then....



I think we all catch ourselves saying that from time to time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> 12 Ga Pump chambering a round;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Language understood worldwide!!



I love that sound also but really like the sound of my 12 ga double side by each latching shut even more, that`s a very solid sound. Course I know what that sound means, not everyone would know that sound.


----------



## Cantdog

CHIT!!! I got thunder here....and heavy rain....may be gone soon.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL I never had any trouble with the ones I could see..or could see me...daughter does listen....I always complain about a wimpy handshake..don't trust anyone who can't perform a normal handshake....not enough I showed up at every parent/teacher confrence on an antique Harley..hair...well you know.....in this small town with a semi private school... I was the only one that looked like me in the building...LOL!! Anyway she listens....I've had these 100 lb kids be introduced and about blow a seal trying to squeeze my hand about off!! LOLOL!!! Actually I never had any touble with my daughter...good scholar..hates drugs...don't drink???? not sure on that one......but never came home puking...( I might have...earlier than her age now.. once..or more ..not sure)
> 
> It's hard to let the control go as they mature.....but it is necessary..for them and you....it may be easier for those with more than one kid...don't know..only have one...doin' the best I can...



Nope! Not any easier at all! LOL

Had a little fun one time with my youngest when she worked at the town IGA. The stock boy had the hots for her. Till I came in one day when he was trying to flirt with her. LOL I was standing there waiting to say hi,he wouldn't shut up! She finally says hi Dad.You should have seen the look on that kids face!  That was right before I cut 24" off my hair! LOL I was walking away,hear the boy say.....he is your Dad? Sounded a little scared. LOL That kid would do anything to stay away from me any time I went in there! :hmm3grin2orange: On the fun days I would track him down to ask for something! LOL
Daughter was not happy with me at all!! Yelled at me that I scared him off! LOL Told her couldn't help it,didn't like him for some reason? Just struck me the wrong way right off the bat? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I love that sound also but really like the sound of my 12 ga double side by each latching shut even more, that`s a very solid sound. Course I know what that sound means, not everyone would know that sound.



Love them side by sides! And O/Us too! Love my Red Label 20 ga. !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Love them side by sides! And O/Us too! Love my Red Label 20 ga. !



Yep side by sides are good...got a Browing O&U "Abercrombe & Fitch" Lightening 12 gauge skeet gun...but for effect ya can't hardly beat cleaning the A-5 on the table with the plug out.........for a full load of three inchers..OOBuck....a hurtful tool even if never fired...


----------



## jimdad07

A gun that I still love and take to woods now and then is my trusty Winchester model 94. What a great gun, does a number on anything it hits.


----------



## sefh3

Ok Ron here is what I found.

Let me know what you think. The "double A" came off the spliter. The "energy" was in a box. Looks like it's missing the back cap???


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> A gun that I still love and take to woods now and then is my trusty Winchester model 94. What a great gun, does a number on anything it hits.



Yep a good dependable weapon.....I have a somewhat rare version that my father left me..3/4 mag 94 in 32 special...wicked brush/deer gun......it has a brand new barrel but it is for a full mag 94 so it has a useless half hole milled in the bottom of the barrel for the barrel clamp on the full mag. Good shooter... was an old gun when I was a boy...put food on the table 9 months of the year for my first 10 yrs on the planet...beef was unheard of...deer is just a skinny cow anyway.....woods cows we call them up here...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Love them side by sides! And O/Us too! Love my Red Label 20 ga. !



Every young guy I knew growing up wanted a side by side IverJohnson Herclles grade double in 12 ga. Thought that would make us a great white hunter...LOL...Got mine at 9 years old, paid a really nice old carpenter friend of the family $50. for it. It was worth 4-5 times that but he wanted me to have it, he had only one daughter and figured I would use it more and take better care of it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

There was a chit load of 94`s around here, every hunting camp had a few hunters that used the 94`s . I have owned more than a dozen of them in many hues from blond birch to darker wood models. Saddle rifles, long rifles, carbines and octogon barrel plains gun, so simple of a mechanism that worked really well.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Every young guy I knew growing up wanted a side by side IverJohnson Herclles grade double in 12 ga. Thought that would make us a great white hunter...LOL...Got mine at 9 years old, paid a really nice old carpenter friend of the family $50. for it. It was worth 4-5 times that but he wanted me to have it, he had only one daughter and figured I would use it more and take better care of it.




Funny how that works......my dad wanted a shotgun bad when he was in his early teens......this fisherman in Rockland had a boy same age as my father....they came into to the moring one night, the boy went up bow to get the pendant........never was seen again....my ol' man knew the son well...and after the grief wained the old man gave my father his boys brand new Iver Johnson single shot 12 gauge.....he kept it all his life and used it continuously until it became undependable......my older brother has it now...I will have it for a spell too...when he's gone....it will out last us all....I expect....


----------



## jimdad07

Wyatt (my son) already has a .22, a pellet gun, a 12ga single shot, a bolt action 16ga and he gets my dirty-dirty for his first deer rifle. At five I have him learning the basics of aiming with the pellet gun. Every now and then I get the .22 out for him to shoot, it's my way of starting now so that it will be second nature to him when he's older and respects what a gun can do. He has watched me shoot animals and knows what a bullet can do and he understands that most things don't get up after they get shot. Worst fear I have is losing one of my kids, the second worst fear is losing them because I may not have taught them about things like guns and how to be safe with them.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ok Ron here is what I found.
> 
> Let me know what you think. The "double A" came off the spliter. The "energy" was in a box. Looks like it's missing the back cap???
> 
> 
> 
> Yup,,missing the detent parts,bummer...
Click to expand...


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Wyatt (my son) already has a .22, a pellet gun, a 12ga single shot, a bolt action 16ga and he gets my dirty-dirty for his first deer rifle. At five I have him learning the basics of aiming with the pellet gun. Every now and then I get the .22 out for him to shoot, it's my way of starting now so that it will be second nature to him when he's older and respects what a gun can do. He has watched me shoot animals and knows what a bullet can do and he understands that most things don't get up after they get shot. Worst fear I have is losing one of my kids, the second worst fear is losing them because I may not have taught them about things like guns and how to be safe with them.



That is SOOOO true 


Up and down range. 

We practiced a LOT. 

I feel totally safe around my daughter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Wyatt (my son) already has a .22, a pellet gun, a 12ga single shot, a bolt action 16ga and he gets my dirty-dirty for his first deer rifle. At five I have him learning the basics of aiming with the pellet gun. Every now and then I get the .22 out for him to shoot, it's my way of starting now so that it will be second nature to him when he's older and respects what a gun can do. He has watched me shoot animals and knows what a bullet can do and he understands that most things don't get up after they get shot. Worst fear I have is losing one of my kids, the second worst fear is losing them because I may not have taught them about things like guns and how to be safe with them.



I am with you Jim, you cannot start too early with good sound education on proper gun use and handling. My family were hunters, guns were always around, being handled, cleaned, bought, sold traded and talked about. As a young lad I knew what a gun was for, what it could do, how to handle one safe and how to clean, dismantle and put them back together properly. My dad and his brothers were all in the army during the war, they had a penchant for the 303 British and owned a good many of them.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> sefh3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Ron here is what I found.
> 
> Let me know what you think. The "double A" came off the spliter. The "energy" was in a box. Looks like it's missing the back cap???
> 
> 
> 
> Yup,,missing the detent parts,bummer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ol MEEN AZZ is back! :msp_w00t:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Wyatt (my son) already has a .22, a pellet gun, a 12ga single shot, a bolt action 16ga and he gets my dirty-dirty for his first deer rifle. At five I have him learning the basics of aiming with the pellet gun. Every now and then I get the .22 out for him to shoot, it's my way of starting now so that it will be second nature to him when he's older and respects what a gun can do. He has watched me shoot animals and knows what a bullet can do and he understands that most things don't get up after they get shot. Worst fear I have is losing one of my kids, the second worst fear is losing them because I may not have taught them about things like guns and how to be safe with them.




Here, Here ..Jim....my daughter is wanting for gun education....not her fault...mine ...she's asked..I've not had time= lame...she's a third degree brown belt in traditional Okanowan Karate...taught by the only surviving person taught by the last living samuri..who is also the only living tenth dan black belt in this order......she's kinda "hand on"......but wants instruction in powder weapons as well......selective mating will be on her terms I expect..hope....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am with you Jim, you cannot start too early with good sound education on proper gun use and handling. My family were hunters, guns were always around, being handled, cleaned, bought, sold traded and talked about. As a young lad I knew what a gun was for, what it could do, how to handle one safe and how to clean, dismantle and put them back together properly. My dad and his brothers were all in the army during the war, they had a penchant for the 303 British and owned a good many of them.



Strange that I have never had a 303? Had many others similar in size. Could have bought old Enfields cheap!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Funny how that works......my dad wanted a shotgun bad when he was in his early teens......this fisherman in Rockland had a boy same age as my father....they came into to the moring one night, the boy went up bow to get the pendant........never was seen again....my ol' man knew the son well...and after the grief wained the old man gave my father his boys brand new Iver Johnson single shot 12 gauge.....he kept it all his life and used it continuously until it became undependable......my older brother has it now...I will have it for a spell too...when he's gone....it will out last us all....I expect....



Good guns last a long time. I have rebuilt some very sorry looking ones that were once used on the ice floes off Labrodor during the seal hunts. They would have fired thousands of rounds and had slack pivot pins, worn out latches, broken firing pins, and even separated barrels. Once rebuilt and refinished they had a new lease on life and are now fired and used for hunting once again.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Here, Here ..Jim....my daughter is wanting for gun education....not her fault...mine ...she's asked..I've not had time= lame...she's a third degree brown belt in traditional Okanowan Karate...taught by the only surviving person taught by the last living samuri..who is also the only living tenth dan black belt in this order......she's kinda "hand on"......but wants instruction in powder weapons as well......selective mating will be on her terms I expect..hope....



Never too late Robin, would probably be even easier now to teach her. I bet she listens better than a five-year-old, although the boy knows when daddy means business. My daughter, not so much. She'll start in a year or two herself. Around here hunting and fishing is a way of life. The area around me is growing fast but my family and I still rely on wild game to help fill the freezer. My wife has made the commitment to all natural and organic food and it makes it so much easier for me to hunt. I am not a horn hunter and have never cared for all out trophy hunters, they seem to lack a little respect for what they are hunting. I love getting them don't get me wrong but that is not what it is all about. It's about family and learning how to take care of family around here....my soap box seems to be getting higher....:angrysoapbox:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Strange that I have never had a 303? Had many others similar in size. Could have bought old Enfields cheap!



After the war 303`s were sold off by the millions, we could buy them surplus for $16. apiece. Dad and I found 3 that were never issued, we paid $75 each for them and I never used mine for hunting but fired thousands of rounds through them. We had a good source for surplus ammo, mostly steel jacket and tracer rounds and had a rifle range on our own land with a great natural sand hill as a backstop. On Sundays we would each fire off 200+ rounds just to stay "sharp" with our guns.


----------



## AU_K2500

I feel like john. Rob and I have been talking about expensive things (precision instruments) and now I'm searching ebay .....


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> After the war 303`s were sold off by the millions, we could buy them surplus for $16. apiece. Dad and I found 3 that were never issued, we paid $75 each for them and I never used mine for hunting but fired thousands of rounds through them. We had a good source for surplus ammo, mostly steel jacket and tracer rounds and had a rifle range on our own land with a great natural sand hill as a backstop. On Sundays we would each fire off 200+ rounds just to stay "sharp" with our guns.



Those British rifles were great, nice long distance practice with open sights if you knew the ballistics and and how to work the rear flip up sight. We have a few Russian 7.62's kicking around that are a lot of fun for the same reasons.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good guns last a long time. I have rebuilt some very sorry looking ones that were once used on the ice floes off Labrodor during the seal hunts. They would have fired thousands of rounds and had slack pivot pins, worn out latches, broken firing pins, and even separated barrels. Once rebuilt and refinished they had a new lease on life and are now fired and used for hunting once again.




Damn.... that ol' Iver Johnson would kick a sane man silly..it seemed heaven sent (for some)that it became undependable...but even that was sinister.......sometimes it would not fire.....repeated cockings and firings..other times it was scary hair trigger......nothing scarier than an unpredicable single shot 12 ga.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> After the war 303`s were sold off by the millions, we could buy them surplus for $16. apiece. Dad and I found 3 that were never issued, we paid $75 each for them and I never used mine for hunting but fired thousands of rounds through them. We had a good source for surplus ammo, mostly steel jacket and tracer rounds and had a rifle range on our own land with a great natural sand hill as a backstop. On Sundays we would each fire off 200+ rounds just to stay "sharp" with our guns.



I have been slacking very bad on staying sharp with my guns! Use to shoot every day I could,now its very little! You loose that edge very fast!
I can stihl shoot,but not as good as I was.
I was shooting black birds at 75 yrds. with my Ruger MKII,off a rest! LOL Can't do it now! Tried the other day a couple times.
3 X scope! LOL Can't see that good!


----------



## tbone75

Rob !! Scope !! You didn't remind me!!


----------



## jimdad07

The ole smoke pole gets to play this weekend in between side work, muzzle loading opens up Saturday. On that note, I have to head for bed. I get to work down towards and area I bet Ron knows very well. Maybe I'll see some salmon fishermen duke it out over ten feet of stream and crossed lines. I bet Ron knows right where I am talking about.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Those British rifles were great, nice long distance practice with open sights if you knew the ballistics and and how to work the rear flip up sight. We have a few Russian 7.62's kicking around that are a lot of fun for the same reasons.



Yep,..my dad never had a range finder, nor a spotting scope but could hit a seal in the head at more than 1000 yds .measured after killing some that used to haul out on a ledge out off our house. I watched him kill 3 at different times with my own eyes. He seemed to instinctively know distance and the ability of his rifle to hit accurately at said distance. I hunted with him from age 9 til his passing and witnessed so many accurate shots he made at all distances, his eyesight was very sharp all his life.


----------



## Cantdog

Chit!!!!lost power..lights out.....came back on...booted the puter....screen came up...giant thunder and wicked rain.......stihl runnin though....that goes to show the time lag between action and results...more ruhm I say......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Chit!!!!lost power..lights out.....came back on...booted the puter....screen came up...giant thunder and wicked rain.......stihl runnin though....that goes to show the time lag between action and results...more ruhm I say......



They say we are getting T-Storms Sunday!:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Chit!!!!lost power..lights out.....came back on...booted the puter....screen came up...giant thunder and wicked rain.......stihl runnin though....that goes to show the time lag between action and results...more ruhm I say......



Got some apple pie in the fridge! The drink ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Damn.... that ol' Iver Johnson would kick a sane man silly..it seemed heaven sent (for some)that it became undependable...but even that was sinister.......sometimes it would not fire.....repeated cockings and firings..other times it was scary hair trigger......nothing scarier than an unpredicable single shot 12 ga.



It needed a little overhaul/tuneup and it would be good to go again for many years. If it kicked hard it was likely choked tight and would kill at a long distance, a lot of singles were full choked and that could mean some were .030 under the normal full choke. The Baikal shotguns were infamous for hard recoil and very punishing for the shooter.I will never forget the first trip I made with my younger brother after he bought his brand new double 12. We went black duck hunting first evening of the early season not far from home, in the blind we loaded magnums in the guns and he took left side and me right. A flock of 5 blacks scaled over our deacs and we both up and fired, I knocked down 3 and he got the other two. When I looked over at him he wa holding the stock in one hand, the forearm in the other and a whisp of smoke curled out of the barrels laying on the ground...LOL
It took me a while to get that gun right, it once jammed the tang back over my right hand between my thumb and forefinger aout the length of the thumb tang after I fired both barrels at once loaded with 3" #4 shot.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..my dad never had a range finder, nor a spotting scope but could hit a seal in the head at more than 1000 yds .measured after killing some that used to haul out on a ledge out off our house. I watched him kill 3 at different times with my own eyes. He seemed to instinctively know distance and the ability of his rifle to hit accurately at said distance. I hunted with him from age 9 til his passing and witnessed so many accurate shots he made at all distances, his eyesight was very sharp all his life.




My father was not an exceptional shot..but he could feed the family......his wier partner was slightly younger than he was....Maurice was an exceptional shot.....the ol' man always said..."If Maurice can see it..he will kill it...and it was so...I've seen Maurice soot a loon at 150 yds. through the neck with a single shot .22 long rifle.....we rowed out an got it...they ate it.......blaaaah


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Never too late Robin, would probably be even easier now to teach her. I bet she listens better than a five-year-old, although the boy knows when daddy means business. My daughter, not so much. She'll start in a year or two herself. Around here hunting and fishing is a way of life. The area around me is growing fast but my family and I still rely on wild game to help fill the freezer. My wife has made the commitment to all natural and organic food and it makes it so much easier for me to hunt. I am not a horn hunter and have never cared for all out trophy hunters, they seem to lack a little respect for what they are hunting. I love getting them don't get me wrong but that is not what it is all about. It's about family and learning how to take care of family around here....my soap box seems to be getting higher....:angrysoapbox:



Fattest doe, closest to the road, on the uphill side. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rob !! Scope !! You didn't remind me!!



You were supposed to tell me to remind you!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> My father was not an exceptional shot..but he could feed the family......his wier partner was slightly younger than he was....Maurice was an exceptional shot.....the ol' man always said..."If Maurice can see it..he will kill it...and it was so...I've seen Maurice soot a loon at 150 yds. through the neck with a single shot .22 long rifle.....we rowed out an got it...they ate it.......blaaaah



I know that in my dads family they depended on what they could gather to get them through, hunting and fishing made up most of their diet along with what they raised in their gardens. My guess was that they became expert shots from necessity, all his brothers were good shots but dad was exceptional, at least in my opinion.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You were supposed to tell me to remind you!!



Were screwed!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know that in my dads family they depended on what they could gather to get them through, hunting and fishing made up most of their diet along with what they raised in their gardens. My guess was that they became expert shots from necessity, all his brothers were good shots but dad was exceptional, at least in my opinion.



I was only allowed to squirrel hunt with a 22 rifle! Shotgun shells cost to much Dad said! LOL Never allowed more than 10 shells at a time either! Was told I better have a squirrel for every one I shot too! LOL Makes you shoot good! But I stihl missed a few! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know that in my dads family they depended on what they could gather to get them through, hunting and fishing made up most of their diet along with what they raised in their gardens. My guess was that they became expert shots from necessity, all his brothers were good shots but dad was exceptional, at least in my opinion.




Yep...my dad was not an exceptional shot..but he did not waste a shot either.......if he didn't feel he could harvest the shot he would not take it....I don't ever remember being hungry. My father did not enjoy the hunt...he was simply shopping for the family...and I never remember us not eating what he returned with...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Night all.



Nite Jerry

Me too! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan


----------



## dancan

Slackerz !!


----------



## dancan

Morning Rob !

Hey Jerry , Ad ID 421281733 for the island .


----------



## tbone75

Morning..........................................I guess! :bang:


----------



## dancan

What time is it there ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning..........................................I guess! :bang:



I know the feeling............left work 1/2 hr early and got home the same time. 

Morning John!!


----------



## tbone75

Its 5am Dan.

Got about 2 hrs. sleep................maybe? Just keep waking right back up!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I know the feeling............left work 1/2 hr early and got home the same time.
> 
> Morning John!!



Didn't know you was working last night? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Didn't know you was working last night? LOL



Been trying to get OT here and there when it works out. 

Helps pay off the National Debt. 

Welder will weld. Maybe CNC can do the clamp.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Slackerz !!



Been in to the big city and back out, it wet out there this morning, lots of leaves on the road makes it a slippery trip.


----------



## dancan

5am is normal wake up time , quit your whining !
Unless you work nights .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Morning Rob !
> 
> Hey Jerry , Ad ID 421281733 for the island .



Thanks Dan, I will get on it.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 5am is normal wake up time , quit your whining !
> Unless you work nights .



I was up most of the night! MEEN AZZ #2


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been in to the big city and back out, it wet out there this morning, lots of leaves on the road makes it a slippery trip.



Don't know why you even went to bed? :msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't know why you even went to bed? :msp_confused:



You know I don`t need much if any sleep, its only a habit. For the two weeks I was out on the desert I only slept 2.5-3 hrs out of 24 each day.


----------



## RandyMac

The 'net has been weak and kinda spotty here. I have been on campaign in the 12th Century Middle East as ERB-1, leaving burnt rubble and windrows of the dead behind me. I do love wars of attrition.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You know I don`t need much if any sleep, its only a habit. For the two weeks I was out on the desert I only slept 2.5-3 hrs out of 24 each day.



Yep.........I know,wish I could do that! Back feels better when I don't sleep much! But then I am to tired to do anything! :msp_mellow:


----------



## tbone75

Seen a 521 J-Reds on flea bay! Good shape and runs too! LOL Go get it Robin! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Seen a 521 J-Reds on flea bay! Good shape and runs too! LOL Go get it Robin! LOL



I saw that one already........I rarely buy running saws from ebay...only two described as running actually..and they both did run. I'm to cheep...junk saws are more my speed..got to go through them anyway so why spend the extra $$$ because someone says they "run good"...that's like saying " it was new once"..LOL!! But thanks John...another time I might not have seen it....


----------



## roncoinc

brot home the leftovers from supper last nite.
one baked stuffed lobster.
he stuffed them with crabmeat 

furnace on this mornin,taint cold enuf fur a woodfire.

Scott,,the detent being bad on mine is why I'm replacing the valve.
the kit is $45,,the whole valve complete is only twice that..then get a brand new valve and a parts one to keep 

And the creamsickle parts ?? i found the muffler cover for one dollar,,and $7.50 shipping !! LOL !


----------



## pioneerguy600

What do you think of the 026 Dan picked up for me?


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Back to the mines this morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Solo I won in the injured logger thread,


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Solo is dirty but otherwise in good shape, it will clean up easily,


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Back to the mines this morning.



Morning Mark, ..vacation always comes to an end too quickly.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning Mark, ..vacation always comes to an end too quickly.



That is very true. But we enjoyed our time off together. And being back at work isn't the end of the world....could be worse. And besides its nice to be back on AS!


----------



## diggers_dad

Jerry, 

Not to be a pest, but did you ever get a chance to look for the P41 cylinder?


----------



## Cantdog

Nice score Jerry.......how do you like that bar???


In the woods today.....nice day, windy temps around 50...good day for saw work...out for lunch....hit something saw started not cutting...heating the bar..good place to stop and have lunch...check it out or just grab another saw...or both.....back to the woods...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nice score Jerry.......how do you like that bar???
> 
> 
> In the woods today.....nice day, windy temps around 50...good day for saw work...out for lunch....hit something saw started not cutting...heating the bar..good place to stop and have lunch...check it out or just grab another saw...or both.....back to the woods...



Sounds like a perfect day for cutting!

Better grab 2 more saws! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I almost never buy a running saw. Like Robin I am cheep too! LOL
Did get lucky on this last 350 Husky I bought. Said it didn't run right,seem to have low compression.
Loose spark plug will do that! LOL Runs perfect!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mark I found a use for that 45 Husky! Another Nephew is helping his Dad cut firewood,that would be a good starter saw for him!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I almost never buy a running saw. Like Robin I am cheep too! LOL
> Did get lucky on this last 350 Husky I bought. Said it didn't run right,seem to have low compression.
> Loose spark plug will do that! LOL Runs perfect!! LOL




Those are the best!! My 80 was kinda like that....got it off ebay $65.00 I think...bar was rusty and trigger handle snapped off....had a stick for a pull cord handle......I figured WTH...good for parts. When it came I looked it all over as I didn't have any 80s at that point......but because the real Jonsereds used many of the same parts on numerous models I had everything it needed and had it up and running like a top in 1-1/2 hrs...even the bar was in excellent shape and about 10 mins on the wire wheel/buffer looked like new....238 lbs of compression......pulls good!!!



Besides, anyone can buy a running saw...where's the fun in that.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Those are the best!! My 80 was kinda like that....got it off ebay $65.00 I think...bar was rusty and trigger handle snapped off....had a stick for a pull cord handle......I figured WTH...good for parts. When it came I looked it all over as I didn't have any 80s at that point......but because the real Jonsereds used many of the same parts on numerous models I had everything it needed and had it up and running like a top in 1-1/2 hrs...even the bar was in excellent shape and about 10 mins on the wire wheel/buffer looked like new....238 lbs of compression......pulls good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, anyone can buy a running saw...where's the fun in that.....



Trade ya !


----------



## tbone75

Not much fun in buying a running saw! LOL Like you said,going to tear it down anyway! LOL 
I learn a lot about them that way too! Stihl have lots to learn!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Very rough night and day so far! Not sure whats going on? But my left leg and foot are aching like a tooth ache! Always been my right leg before?
That first surgery my right leg was numb for 6 months. The second time it was numb just down to my knee a little over a year. LOL
Seems to be another wasted day here! The sun is even shining! :bang:


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey john, how old is your nephew?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john, how old is your nephew?



15 and 6'-2" tall! LOL And wears a size 16 shoe! But stihl skinny. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> 15 and 6'-2" tall! LOL And wears a size 16 shoe! But stihl skinny. LOL



He ought to be able to handle this beast of a saw then! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> What do you think of the 026 Dan picked up for me?QUOTE]
> 
> Geezzz I hope he didn't pay to much for that 026 ummm I mean 066????


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> He ought to be able to handle this beast of a saw then! LOL LOL LOL



Should be able to? LOL But will be the first saw he ever used!


----------



## tbone75

I have the Slug crown today! Haven't even been down to the shop today! No one can even get close!

No body can beat me whining either! 

Guess I will go look on flea bay some more! Haven't bought even one saw so far today! :msp_scared: Must be sick? :help:

No saws in the mail today ! :msp_scared:

Did look through the Bailey's flyer!.........Nuttin in there either! :msp_unsure:


----------



## PB

Afternoon, gals.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Afternoon, gals.



Hey PB,hows it going?


----------



## AU_K2500

Where's uncle Rob today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Not to be a pest, but did you ever get a chance to look for the P41 cylinder?



Yep, ..all the parts saws I have looked at so far have scuffed pistons and the plating worn off /through around the exhaust port. Next I will look at some complete running saws, might be ablet to sacrifice one to rob parts off.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl slacking! 

Just plain worthless today! :msp_angry:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nice score Jerry.......how do you like that bar???
> 
> 
> In the woods today.....nice day, windy temps around 50...good day for saw work...out for lunch....hit something saw started not cutting...heating the bar..good place to stop and have lunch...check it out or just grab another saw...or both.....back to the woods...



I really like it, the saw is not nose heavy at all with that bar on, the saw seems to weigh more like a 044 with a steel bar on and the 066 handles much better for manouvering when limbing big hardwood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of the 026 Dan picked up for me?QUOTE]
> 
> Geezzz I hope he didn't pay to much for that 026 ummm I mean 066????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan says $150. ,hope he knows what he`s talkin bout.....LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stihl slacking!
> 
> Just plain worthless today! :msp_angry:



Well you could have helped pile 3 cord of hardwood away into my woodhouse today.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well you could have helped pile 3 cord of hardwood away into my woodhouse today.....LOL



Would have been very happy to help!! If I could :msp_angry:


----------



## dancan

A ream of paper was shoved in my mailbox this morning LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> A ream of paper was shoved in my mailbox this morning LOL



Slacker! Had mine for 3 days!


----------



## tbone75

Meatloaf and baked tater tonight!  Time to feed the Slug!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> A ream of paper was shoved in my mailbox this morning LOL



Shoulda shuffled........


Hi Mark!

Hi John !

Hi Jerry!

I put them all the same way Dan. Thought it might be easier. 

If not, I guess I did shuffle..........

Hi Dan !

Hi Robin !

Hi Ron !

Day was a nonproductive wreck......I'm going to work!


----------



## dancan

I'm glad it was in the unshuffled format .


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Rob! Have fun at work....


----------



## dancan

Mine took a little longer than 3 days but I thought it was pretty fast considering it had 2 really tall fences to jump LOL .


----------



## Stihl 041S

"Two" fences??


----------



## dancan

Your's and mine , or did they get together and split it 50/50 and build one to save money ?


----------



## tbone75

Slug belly is full! Dang good stuff too!


----------



## dancan

Spam again ?


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> "Two" fences??



I suppose I could have dug a tunnel and gone underneath .....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Spam again ?



Didn't read much did you! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I suppose I could have dug a tunnel and gone underneath .....



Haven't been over the border for 7 years. Visited a GF aunt near PEI. 

Gotta get a passport now......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Haven't been over the border for 7 years. Visited a GF aunt near PEI.
> 
> Gotta get a passport now......



Yep! You can get the paper work on line. I did , just haven't took it to the PO yet.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Didn't read much did you! :msp_sneaky:



Thought I read ham loaf which translates to spam in Acadian LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Thought I read ham loaf which translates to spam in Acadian LOL



That was yesterdays leftovers! Tonight it was regular meatloaf! Tomorrow too I bet? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

I woke up after MAYBE 2 hours sleep to take Dad to PT. 

Saw the "026" and couldn't wrap my brain around it...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I woke up after MAYBE 2 hours sleep to take Dad to PT.
> 
> Saw the "026" and couldn't wrap my brain around it...



:msp_confused:


----------



## AU_K2500

Got a box all packed up....head to Ohio tomorrow


----------



## pioneerguy600

That 026 runs and cuts great, Dan. It will need a little tickling in the ports and the muffler opened up to get up to speed but it works fine for a stocker. I ran it for a while cutting off pieces of firewood that were too long for my stove.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Got a box all packed up....head to Ohio tomorrow



Thanks Mark ! My Nephew will thank you too!


----------



## AU_K2500

Lol. No problem john, least I can do.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Okay Mark. 

I'll send a box to Ohio too!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Okay Mark.
> 
> I'll send a box to Ohio too!!



Don't worry Rob. There's one headed to PA in a few days. Had to repack to box after I learned what "good" stuff is.


----------



## dancan

Glad that one worked out .
Were you able to make a deal on that HuuseKee/Pewlan storage box ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Glad that one worked out .
> Were you able to make a deal on that HuuseKee/Pewlan storage box ??



Havn`t heard back from the seller yet.


----------



## tbone75

OK Rob I will send a box to Penceltucky! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Don't worry Rob. There's one headed to PA in a few days. Had to repack to box after I learned what "good" stuff is.



What is good stuff? Did I toss some out? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I made an attempt to get into the saw storage building today, wanted to find a roll of chain to make a loop for the newest 026. Man, I didn`t remember so many Stihl`s waiting for repairs, got to get some of them done up, can`t even remember what all they need but there are huge boxes of new parts sitting in there also.....:msp_w00t:


----------



## jimdad07

Evening guys, just getting in from some after hours boiler work. How is every body tonight?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I made an attempt to get into the saw storage building today, wanted to find a roll of chain to make a loop for the newest 026. Man, I didn`t remember so many Stihl`s waiting for repairs, got to get some of them done up, can`t even remember what all they need but there are huge boxes of new parts sitting in there also.....:msp_w00t:



Sounds like I need to clean that shed out for you! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Evening guys, just getting in from some after hours boiler work. How is every body tonight?



Hi Jimbob !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> What do you think of the 026 Dan picked up for me?




Everything from the bar back make a good wheel chock !


----------



## tbone75

Hows Ron tonight ?


----------



## jimdad07

Hello Johnbob...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Everything from the bar back make a good wheel chock !



But,..but,..the bar is very nice....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Anyone have a 12" Eeko or Pooolin bar?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like I need to clean that shed out for you! :msp_rolleyes:



LOL,..It would take you even longer that it will take me, if I can get a week to work on them straight out I could possibly fix half of them,....well some of them anyway....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Anyone have a 12" Eeko or Pooolin bar?



You building a race saw?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Anyone have a 12" Eeko or Pooolin bar?



I'll go look

Anything else in the box?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You building a race saw?



No......For the little Eeko CS300. Its a real race saw!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello Johnbob...



Long as it aint John Bobbit! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I made an attempt to get into the saw storage building today, wanted to find a roll of chain to make a loop for the newest 026. Man, I didn`t remember so many Stihl`s waiting for repairs, got to get some of them done up, can`t even remember what all they need but there are huge boxes of new parts sitting in there also.....:msp_w00t:



Well,,when you mess with them lower class saws they all need repairs frequently,,,always breaking down and needing expensive parts..
tell the owners to go to a big box store and get something good with a warranty !! Then is there ever ever a stihl that DONT need repair ?? i have never seen one 

I'm going to remember this part,, " Man, I didn`t remember so many Stihl`s waiting for repairs "...........................
maybe put it in my sig ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> You building a race saw?



Johns not a racist!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well,,when you mess with them lower class saws they all need repairs frequently,,,always breaking down and needing expensive parts..
> tell the owners to go to a big box store and get something good with a warranty !! Then is there ever ever a stihl that DONT need repair ?? i have never seen one
> 
> I'm going to remember this part,, " Man, I didn`t remember so many Stihl`s waiting for repairs "...........................
> maybe put it in my sig ??



These are all saws I have aquired over the last year or so that were straight gassed or just needing parts or simple repair, all of them are PRO model Stihls, some are ones I got from you....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll go look
> 
> Anything else in the box?



Shrink tubing,loc-tite ??? LOL Drill bits! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Johns not a racist!!!!!



He`s not a racer either, slug,...yes....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No......For the little Eeko CS300. Its a real race saw!! :hmm3grin2orange:



1/4" chain?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> These are all saws I have aquired over the last year or so that were straight gassed or just needing parts or simple repair, all of them are PRO model Stihls, some are ones I got from you....LOL



You stihl aint fix them things yet! :msp_ohmy:

Slacker! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 1/4" chain?



3/8 LP or 325


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You stihl aint fix them things yet! :msp_ohmy:
> 
> Slacker! :hmm3grin2orange:



They just been piling up while I was waiting for parts, then I was out of the country, then back, then gone again and working too much in between...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He`s not a racer either, slug,...yes....LOL




Uncle Ron................Jerry is getting MEEN again! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Shrink tubing,loc-tite ??? LOL Drill bits! LOL



Check, check, check, and a check. Or is cash okay?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They just been piling up while I was waiting for parts, then I was out of the country, then back, then gone again and working too much in between...LOL



Yep............................Big time saw slacker ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 3/8 LP or 325



I got some short bars that are sprocket tip 1/4" chain and a couple of roller tip ones but they are special service....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep............................Big time saw slacker ! :msp_tongue:



Whoarder!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Check, check, check, and a check. Or is cash okay?



Hush .................. Ya Ol Phart! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hows Ron tonight ?



Not great..
counselor off for three weeks when i need her the most..
found more MASSIVE rot in house,,JErry aint showed up yet 
thousands of $$$$$work of work needed..
mom dont get out of bed anymore..
need to replace some of my factory chimney before i can burn wood..
just when you think it may be getting better a kick in the nutz sets you back to square one again !! 
on top of all that i had to work on a creamsickle today,,of course they ALL need work !
yeh,,got pix of everything but not tonite..
meds and down early to recoup..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whoarder!!



Yes you is!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## aikiman2000

i just scored a very good running stihl 361 free, needs a bar and chain!....whoo hoo!

H-man in alaska


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Not great..
> counselor off for three weeks when i need her the most..
> found more MASSIVE rot in house,,JErry aint showed up yet
> thousands of $$$$$work of work needed..
> mom dont get out of bed anymore..
> need to replace some of my factory chimney before i can burn wood..
> just when you think it may be getting better a kick in the nutz sets you back to square one again !!
> on top of all that i had to work on a creamsickle today,,of course they ALL need work !
> yeh,,got pix of everything but not tonite..
> meds and down early to recoup..



Dang it Ron! Anything I can help with,please let me know!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Not great..
> counselor off for three weeks when i need her the most..
> found more MASSIVE rot in house,,JErry aint showed up yet
> thousands of $$$$$work of work needed..
> mom dont get out of bed anymore..
> need to replace some of my factory chimney before i can burn wood..
> just when you think it may be getting better a kick in the nutz sets you back to square one again !!
> on top of all that i had to work on a creamsickle today,,of course they ALL need work !
> yeh,,got pix of everything but not tonite..
> meds and down early to recoup..



That`s a lot of stress, hope you are coping with it ok, take it in little steps, one step at a time and it will all get done. Working on Stihls will relieve a lot of that stress, they`s the bestes srtress relievers between all the saws made.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got some short bars that are sprocket tip 1/4" chain and a couple of roller tip ones but they are special service....LOL



Cost ya more to send me one than it would for me to buy new! :msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

aikiman2000 said:


> i just scored a very good running stihl 361 free, needs a bar and chain!....whoo hoo!
> 
> H-man in alaska



Awesome, best kind of saw no matter who makes it,...free.....:msp_thumbsup:
Now because its a Stihl it can`t get any better than that....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes you is!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Bet I got more Stihls than you, running or not.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Cost ya more to send me one than it would for me to buy new! :msp_tongue:



You know it, shippin kills any cross border transactions between you and us....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Uncle Ron................Jerry is getting MEEN again! :hmm3grin2orange:



Well you know why he holds the #1 spot on the list !
sure,,tries to come accros like a nice guy but always the little bit of meeness he slides in like nobody will notice !
he is slick and clever when it comes to meen and he covers it pretty well..
he is pretty good at it aint he ??
most people read his posts and think " that jerry is SUCH a nice fellow "" ..
those of us that know him say : ..... well i cant post that !! but he sure can sneak in meen stuff like it aint nuthin !!


----------



## aikiman2000

well mr pioneer ive got 4 saws now, 2 running, 2 are boxes of parts.......got all 4 saws free over the years

H-man in alaska


----------



## roncoinc

Time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nite Ron,you take care!


----------



## pioneerguy600

aikiman2000 said:


> well mr pioneer ive got 4 saws now, 2 running, 2 are boxes of parts.......got all 4 saws free over the years
> 
> H-man in alaska



Let me know when you reach 150, we can compare yours with mine.....LOL
I get free saws far too often nowadays, they just keep piling up, wasn`t always that way but the longer you are at it the easier it gets...LOL
I really like the Wasillia area when I visited Alaska a couple of years ago, actually like Palmer a bit more just due to the farming that reminded me of home.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bet I got more Stihls than you, running or not.....LOL



Duh!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well you know why he holds the #1 spot on the list !
> sure,,tries to come accros like a nice guy but always the little bit of meeness he slides in like nobody will notice !
> he is slick and clever when it comes to meen and he covers it pretty well..
> he is pretty good at it aint he ??
> most people read his posts and think " that jerry is SUCH a nice fellow "" ..
> those of us that know him say : ..... well i cant post that !! but he sure can sneak in meen stuff like it aint nuthin !!



Thanks, Ron,...you are the only reason I stay on here....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Duh!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Stihl whoarder.....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Night Ron. 
Keep the faith and hang by the thumbs......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihl whoarder.....LOL



Big time Stihl whoarder!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## aikiman2000

did you get to see wasilla in winter, say mid November or early feb? thats when its -30 at my place!

my saws cant compete with yours im sure. but for comparison i have my trusty husky 55 with 20" bar 3/8 full skip chisel. but this saw is just plum tuckered out, 2nd motor on this saw and shes getting noticeably weaker. no sense rebuilding this saw again the whole thing is warn out...lol

i received a 254 that needs a bar chain and crank case seals cant wait to port her, widen her intake, and open the muff. its a old saw but you can tell it doesnt have the hours my 55 does.

i have a very tiny saw that came with our cabin as a box of parts...its "montgomery ward" lol
i poured some fuel down the throat and gave it a pull, it ran but why was it a box of parts? would make a nice light weight delimbing saw.

and of course i just got the stihl 361, runs like a champ, but needs bar and chain.

H-man in alaska


----------



## tbone75

Where is that J-Reds whoarder tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Big time Stihl whoarder!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Still have more Pioneers than Stihls..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Still have more Pioneers than Stihls..



Your the biggest whoarder I know!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## aikiman2000

one thing that worries me though......i was die hard husky fan.....now i have a stihl?

what does this say about me?

am i crossing the saw gender? have i become a saw-vestite?

and my stihl is more powerful than both my huskys, who will i choose for cutting firewood?
my old faith-full and light weight model? (shes kinda slow with age) or do i grab my newer heavy girl, and have some serious fun? who will leave me most exhausted in the end?

H-man in alaska.


----------



## pioneerguy600

aikiman2000 said:


> did you get to see wasilla in winter, say mid November or early feb? thats when its -30 at my place!
> 
> my saws cant compete with yours im sure. but for comparison i have my trusty husky 55 with 20" bar 3/8 full skip chisel. but this saw is just plum tuckered out, 2nd motor on this saw and shes getting noticeably weaker. no sense rebuilding this saw again the whole thing is warn out...lol
> 
> i received a 254 that needs a bar chain and crank case seals cant wait to port her, widen her intake, and open the muff. its a old saw but you can tell it doesnt have the hours my 55 does.
> 
> i have a very tiny saw that came with our cabin as a box of parts...its "montgomery ward" lol
> i poured some fuel down the throat and gave it a pull, it ran but why was it a box of parts? would make a nice light weight delimbing saw.
> 
> and of course i just got the stihl 361, runs like a champ, but needs bar and chain.
> 
> H-man in alaska




Everyone told me to get the he-- out of Alaska before the end of September so I did, I have overwintered in the high North and seen -40 more than once. You don`t have to compete with my saws, no normal person would even try as a couple of good saws will cut all the wood most normal people would ever want. My saws are mostly a hobby for me but I have been around the woods all my life, born there and never far from it for any length of time. That 361 will be your main saw once you get a bar and chain on it. A 20" bar with 3/8" chisel chain on it will cut all the wood you will need in any given year. What species of tree do you cut the most of?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Check, check, check, and a check. Or is cash okay?



Woh woh woh. I 'need" some shrink wrap....


----------



## pioneerguy600

aikiman2000 said:


> one thing that worries me though......i was die hard husky fan.....now i have a stihl?
> 
> what does this say about me?
> 
> am i crossing the saw gender? have i become a saw-vestite?
> 
> and my stihl is more powerful than both my huskys, who will i choose for cutting firewood?
> my old faith-full and light weight model? (shes kinda slow with age) or do i grab my newer heavy girl, and have some serious fun? who will leave me most exhausted in the end?
> 
> H-man in alaska.



The saw that cuts the fastest will become your go to saw, and that saw will not wear you out as much as a slower cutting saw. You can cut up much more wood in a shorter period of time with a faster cutting saw. I prefer the 70-80cc saws for my type of cutting, they will put a lot more wood on the ground in a shorter tiome frame than a 50cc saw will. The 50cc saw is what most people around my area use, they must have more time on their hands than what I do....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your the biggest whoarder I know!! :hmm3grin2orange:



EXCUSE ME!!!....I have a "collection".....LOL


----------



## aikiman2000

i go through 8 or more cords a year, and im year 5 of 100% wood only heat. birch, and spruce are the gold around here. but ill take any wood i can find. aspen burns allright and is so easy to split (i split by hand mind you) alder is small stuff which makes great filler in between the big pieces. diamond willow burns allright also dries fast but is difficult to split, and crooked as heck. nobody likes cottonwood because it burns up super quick and makes little heat- makes it easy to get also....good for nights when its not as cold you you dont gotta burn the good stuff. 

sorry about the long wait, needed coffee...

H-man in alaska


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> EXCUSE ME!!!....I have a "collection".....LOL



Collection = Whoarder ! :hmm3grin2orange:

I am just a way smaller whoarder. LOL


----------



## aikiman2000

my process is simple: bring the wood home in 8 foot logs, i can haul more and quicker.

cut into rounds and stack. make sure the wind can hit everything, separate the birch and cottonwood, stack in front. let the extreme cold and occasional windstorms do there thing. freeze drying works wonders upp here. come march when temps start warming up (but well below 32) split the birch and cottonwood. throw in a pile.

when the temps warm up and the ground thaws split everything, throw in pile. wait a few weeks.

now that its may the wood is drying further, the bark begins to loosen. harvest the bark from the birch and cottonwood and pile up under cover. bark is water proof, so its removal adds more surface area for drying. bark serves as fire starter.

stack wood in holz hausen pile. all the small stuff gets stacked behind in a separate pile for additional fire starter.

that holz hausen sits another year, then gets burned. so ill have two of those piles. i make them huge diameter. easy way to transport wood from loose pile to your stacking area....free treadmills on craigs list...make a conveyor...one dumps onto another.

H-man in alaska


----------



## aikiman2000

looks like this:

park truck and trailer here:..................................truck-trailer

unload logs and cut rounds here..........................logs-cut.....

stack rounds to catch wind.................................::::::::::::

throw splits here...............................................""""""""""c"""""

debark, store bark and small stuff here................###.....0 
......................................................................====...n
..................................................................................v
holz hausen year one and year 2............................Q1.....e
treadmill conveyor to tranport from split pile to.................y
round piles .................................................................o
...........................................................................Q2.....r


H-man in alaska


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Woh woh woh. I 'need" some shrink wrap....



Next week?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well its 12:40 here and I got to get to bed, night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well its 12:40 here and I got to get to bed, night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jerry.


----------



## farrell

Mornin all! Busy as all always! Workin with little sleep............even less tonight cause the baby won't sleep and the wife is at work! Have a saw to fix for a buddy. And huntin is in full swing here!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning lads!


----------



## dancan

Morning it is !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Morning it is !



Ah!! Dan!! Master of the obvious!!! Lol

Have a cup of coffee for me. Back on the road.


----------



## dancan

Hope you like espresso Mmmmm good .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hope you like espresso Mmmmm good .



That or Turkish. 

Makes you talk like a pirate. Arrrgggg!!!


----------



## dancan

Maybe John could get an infusion since he doesn't like to drink it , might help ..............


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dan;

I'm going to start making burner parts. Back on the road.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Dan;
> 
> I'm going to start making burner parts. Back on the road.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not a bad morning here so far, been in to the city and out to the airport and back so far. No coffee yet so I got water being heated as I type, 2 nd breakfast would be good again also.


----------



## farrell

You kids ain't very chatty this morning! I was able to go close my eyes for about an hour........gonna be a long day!


----------



## roncoinc

TODAY !!! :yoyo:

NEAR-Fest.com


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> TODAY !!! :yoyo:
> 
> NEAR-Fest.com



You sure its not NEXT month?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> You sure its not NEXT month?



You been taking lessons from Dan ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> You been taking lessons from Dan ??



Yeah I'm a quick learner.


----------



## pioneerguy600

aikiman2000 said:


> i go through 8 or more cords a year, and im year 5 of 100% wood only heat. birch, and spruce are the gold around here. but ill take any wood i can find. aspen burns allright and is so easy to split (i split by hand mind you) alder is small stuff which makes great filler in between the big pieces. diamond willow burns allright also dries fast but is difficult to split, and crooked as heck. nobody likes cottonwood because it burns up super quick and makes little heat- makes it easy to get also....good for nights when its not as cold you you dont gotta burn the good stuff.
> 
> sorry about the long wait, needed coffee...
> 
> H-man in alaska



You definitely have a longer heating season than we do and your temps get and stay much colder. 8 cord or more is a lot of wood for a year nowadays. When I was a young man my family would burn 20 cords a year at each house. These were rather large old houses with 12-14 rooms and had no insulation in them, two stoves and a furnace in the baseent ate up a lot of wood to keep them warm. We burned almost all hardwood in those days cut down and cut up with Pioneer chainsaws. We would get two weeks of -18 to -20 and the rest of the winter would always be below freezing, usually lasted 3 months or so. Now we seldom see temps below -15 and that would be only for a day or so. Winters are not as cold or long nowadays so less wood needed, I burn around 3 cord of good hardwood each heating season, mostly hard maple (rock maple) we call it, some beech, yellow birch and the odd oak and ash tossed in the mix.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys,got some sleep with the help of a little pill. LOL


----------



## tbone75

The OL and her Uncle want to split wood today and tomorrow. Afraid I won't be able to help. That just plain ticks me off! Hate to have everyone else doing my work! Last year I could at least help some,this year haven't been able to help at all! Starting to wonder if something else is going on in my back?
Don't think that other Dr. is ever going to call?


----------



## AU_K2500

Need some expert advice. I'm starting to reassemble the TS350....the bearings are still on the crank....what's the best way to get them off so I can press them into the case half's?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Need some expert advice. I'm starting to reassemble the TS350....the bearings are still on the crank....what's the best way to get them off so I can press them into the case half's?



You will likely need a braring puller to get them off.
Warming up the case where the bearings go in with a propane torch works good.They usually fall in.
Not sure you will have to take them off the crank?
Need one of the other guys for this one.


----------



## sefh3

You need one of these. They work great.







Make sure it's the correct size. If it's too big of a splitter, it will damage the outer race on the bearing.


----------



## sefh3

You can install the crank while the bearings are still on the crank but you need to make sure it's 100% straight. If it's off a little, the bearing will start to spin inside of the case and cause tons of problems. Just make sure the case is warm and the bearings are froze before you start. A heat gun is what I have found best to heat cases with. It doesn't get too hot and burn the case.


----------



## sefh3

Go slow and take your time. One side at a time.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Go slow and take your time. One side at a time.:hmm3grin2orange:



Hi Scott, I have been instslling bearings for a really long time and I use heat for installing bearings in mag cases all the time. The secret is to get the case halfs heated up to 250F and have everything ready to make the install go correctly. Here is a little thread I put up some time ago,

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/131284.htm


----------



## AU_K2500

So should I throw the crank and bearings in the freezer?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Need some expert advice. I'm starting to reassemble the TS350....the bearings are still on the crank....what's the best way to get them off so I can press them into the case half's?



Leave them on, no need to remove them. This is actually the Factory prefered method of installing bearings on the Sachs Dolmar saws, just follow the instructions in the installing crank bearings with heat thread and it should go easy as pie.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> So should I throw the crank and bearings in the freezer?



LOL,...Absolutely not, a regular household freezer cannot shrink steel enough to even be measured. Using dry ice or liquid nitrogen you could achieve a small shrinkage but you don`t need to do that for putting steel bearings in mag cases. The mag case will expand a lot when heated, the bearings and crank will drop right in.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Leave them on, no need to remove them. This is actually the Factory prefered method of installing bearings on the Sachs Dolmar saws, just follow the instructions in the installing crank bearings with heat thread and it should go easy as pie.



thank you sir. Very helpful info!


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> thank you sir. Very helpful info!



You are welcome Mark,..its one area I have a little knowledge and experience with....


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy60 said:


> You are welcome Mark,..its one area I have a little knowledge and experience with....



? Just from doing it so much? Or have you had some other experience? Sport for the stupid questions I havent been here long enough to know everyone's story


----------



## Stihl 041S

Come on Engineer Mark. 

.000,006 per degree F per inch.

For steel. Aluminum is about double that


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> ? Just from doing it so much? Or have you had some other experience? Sport for the stupid questions I havent been here long enough to know everyone's story



Got most of my bearing experience from working as an engine fitter/ machinist in the marine trade where we worked with the factory reps on installing and inspecting bearings of all sizes. From tiny little ones to those we had to hoist into place with a crane.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hi Scott, I have been instslling bearings for a really long time and I use heat for installing bearings in mag cases all the time. The secret is to get the case halfs heated up to 250F and have everything ready to make the install go correctly. Here is a little thread I put up some time ago,
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/131284.htm



I like that one Jerry! Very nice of you to write that up!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got most of my bearing experience from working as an engine fitter/ machinist in the marine trade where we worked with the factory reps on installing and inspecting bearings of all sizes. From tiny little ones to those we had to hoist into place with a crane.



How did you ever end up building houses? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the third load split and stacked! The crew is doing good today! To bad I can't do chit but drive the truck. Dang I hate this chit!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Got the third load split and stacked! The crew is doing good today! To bad I can't do chit but drive the truck. Dang I hate this chit!!



Least you doing SOMETHING! I'm stuck behind a desk.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!

Box won't go out till Monday. But a bigger box!!!!

Hey Mark!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John !!
> 
> Box won't go out till Monday. But a bigger box!!!!
> 
> Hey Mark!



No big hurry!
Should I be scared? :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Least you doing SOMETHING! I'm stuck behind a desk.



Must be getting paid to use your brain? LOL

I wouldn't get far behind a desk! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No big hurry!
> Should I be scared? :msp_unsure:



I'll poke air holes in the box this time. 

Sorry about "The Incident "


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll poke air holes in the box this time.
> 
> Sorry about "The Incident "



Buzzard bait! LOL

Got to move the truck again!

BRB


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Must be getting paid to use your brain? LOL
> 
> I wouldn't get far behind a desk! LOL



Its kind of funny I'm here...never very book smart. Barely made it through highschool. But I can work and " think" with my hands. I'm a very visual person and I think that's what lead me to be so good at 3D modeling in person and on the computer. Its been a long road to get where I'm at and honestly I can't wait to get out from behind this desk and back to the floor.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Its kind of funny I'm here...never very book smart. Barely made it through highschool. But I can work and " think" with my hands. I'm a very visual person and I think that's what lead me to be so good at 3D modeling in person and on the computer. Its been a long road to get where I'm at and honestly I can't wait to get out from behind this desk and back to the floor.



Great skills to have this day and age! No way I could do it! Got to work with my hands!

Well they almost have the truck unloaded again! Guess I better go move it again! LOL Don't want them to slow down!


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> You sure its not NEXT month?



Where's that "Atta Boy !!!'' smiley ??




tbone75 said:


> Got the third load split and stacked! The crew is doing good today! To bad I can't do chit but drive the truck. Dang I hate this chit!!




I'd be happy with a truck drivin' job , as long as it's not standard ...........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Evening all. Working main test well tonight. Everything big.


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Where's that "Atta Boy !!!'' smiley ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy with a truck drivin' job , as long as it's not standard ...........



You could always use your cane for the clutch and just use your right hand for shifting and steering....


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> You could always use your cane for the clutch and just use your right hand for shifting and steering....



You've obviously never tried it .......................


----------



## dancan

Here John , ASSlug buster medication .


----------



## roncoinc

Oh that Rob's a FUNNY guy !!
sent me a box with flatware and seafood forks for use on the new deck..
and a BIG jug of locktite !! 

dunno when deck will get done,have to fix house first.
found like 28 feet if this 



http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=256988&stc=1&d=1350080415


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Oh that Rob's a FUNNY guy !!
> sent me a box with flatware and seafood forks for use on the new deck..
> and a BIG jug of locktite !!
> 
> dunno when deck will get done,have to fix house first.
> found like 28 feet if this
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=256988&stc=1&d=1350080415



Kwap! 28 feet of that sucks with BOTH lips. 

Take 2 lobstas and call me in the morning. 

Happy new deck ya Ol Phart!! LOL


----------



## dancan

I think you need some help from Jerry , his department .



















I'm sure he could show you how to use the flatware and the seafood forks .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Where's that "Atta Boy !!!'' smiley ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy with a truck drivin' job , as long as it's not standard ...........



5 speed! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oh that Rob's a FUNNY guy !!
> sent me a box with flatware and seafood forks for use on the new deck..
> and a BIG jug of locktite !!
> 
> dunno when deck will get done,have to fix house first.
> found like 28 feet if this
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=256988&stc=1&d=1350080415



Heck, that aint nothin Ron, that`s only rotted rim joist. I do 55' of that a day, R&R on mobile homes around here, do both sides and replace the siding in two days tops.
Too bad you have to do that on your house, especially this time of year.....


----------



## tbone75

Pizza for supper tonight! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Pizza for supper tonight! :msp_thumbsup:



Order now. I'm on my way!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Order now. I'm on my way!!



Better hurry,its here! LOL Stihl a half of one left!


----------



## tbone75

Got to move the truck for the last time today! BRB


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Got to move the truck for the last time today! BRB



Last time TODAY......



See ya later


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 5 speed! LOL



Eaton Road Ranger, 13 speed.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Eaton Road Ranger, 13 speed.



I only got a little truck and a midget truck! LOL 1/2 ton ferds LOL Much rather have a Chevy,but I am cheep! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Last time TODAY......
> 
> 
> 
> See ya later



Where you going? :msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I only got a little truck and a midget truck! LOL 1/2 ton ferds LOL Much rather have a Chevy,but I am cheep! LOL



The 13 speed was for Dan, there`s a lot of footwork required to efficiently shift a 13 speed Road Ranger, need both feet working in unison to drive those things, old 5&4 shift was even worse.....LOL


----------



## dancan

Out of Jameson and I may have overdone it today 
I've got one little pill left but it's in a childproof bottle so I may have to break out the axe and break the glass if things don't settle down


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Where you going? :msp_confused:



Down in the well for a while. 

Got the discharge off. Now lift pump with suction attached, block it, remove bolts and remove pump.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Out of Jameson and I may have overdone it today
> I've got one little pill left but it's in a childproof bottle so I may have to break out the axe and break the glass if things don't settle down



Thought you said you wern`t going to overdue it,...now you`re going to pay for that!!....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jerry lad;

Emails sent


----------



## tbone75

Had a buddy stop by to shoot the chit. LOL Haven't seen in a month or so. LOL usually needs something fixed? LOL Not this time?


----------



## jimdad07

Evening boys, wood stove is going, firewood is covered up for the winter and we had our first spitting of snow. Bring it on, I love winter. Time to spend in the shop enjoying the wood stove...OL gets cold easy:msp_w00t:...best time of year.


----------



## jimdad07

I must stink like azz and cat food...


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I must stink like azz and cat food...



Farted............didn't ya! :bad_smelly:


----------



## tbone75

Bout time someone showed up! Bunch of dang slackers tonight! :msp_tongue:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Bout time someone showed up! Bunch of dang slackers tonight! :msp_tongue:



Climbed out of the well to eat pizza....


----------



## tbone75

I did do just a little cutting today.Had a few long pieces I trimmed down with the newest 350 Husky. That is a very nice running saw!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Brought 2 more truckloads of firewood over and piled the woodhouse completely full today. Then took apart a 026 for cleanup and adjustments.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John;

You get a good picture of a case splitter?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Guy running the crane went for a walk. With the controller!!

Twiddling thumbs...


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas. Feel bad for you guys who had pizza....lame. two whole fried catfish. Hush puppies. Baked potato.....Mmmm


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John;
> 
> You get a good picture of a case splitter?



Not yet,stihl looking for one to measure.

I can get a pic of it,but have no idea the size of it?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas. Feel bad for you guys who had pizza....lame. two whole fried catfish. Hush puppies. Baked potato.....Mmmm



Catfish is good stuff! Think Ron called it Pout? Something like that?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Not yet,stihl looking for one to measure.
> 
> I can get a pic of it,but have no idea the size of it?



That's what she said.......

















When the bed broke...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That's what she said.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the bed broke...



Me and my big mouth! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Me and my big mouth! :hmm3grin2orange:



John......it was just SOOOOOO easy...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John......it was just SOOOOOO easy...



Thats what she said! :msp_tongue:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Thats what she said! :msp_tongue:



Paybacks are a bioch


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Paybacks are a bioch



And fun too!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Pic of the BIG bird house gourd I just picked! Normal size one on the left. 14" tall


----------



## tbone75

Some serious slacking going on around here! I am going to bed! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Pic of the BIG bird house gourd I just picked! Normal size one on the left. 14" tall



You picking them at night??

You look tired John. Go to bed.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Time to start the drive home. 

Clean up and cut a chogie across the skyline.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' Dan.....


----------



## dancan

Mmmmmm coffeee .
I don't think I could say ''Mmmmm MountainDew'' first thing in the morning , just wouldn't be right .


----------



## dancan

Hmmm ?
The site must be down , can't all be a bunch of ZZZSlackerzz ?


----------



## roncoinc

Going back to the geek fest for a couple hours this mornin.
paid $20 yestday for a laptop for parts,,all it needed was the ground in the power plug bent back to make contact on the plug again,runs fine.

got a MOULTRIE game camera for $20 

later today contractor stopping by to look at house job


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You picking them at night??
> 
> You look tired John. Go to bed.



Picked them before dark. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron you ever did anything with a 46cc Ryobi saw? I bought one of them last night. LOL Even runs.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you ever did anything with a 46cc Ryobi saw? I bought one of them last night. LOL Even runs.



Never seen a 46cc ryobie ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Off to Amherst again today, very sad, my FIL only has a couple of days left to be with us...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Never seen a 46cc ryobie ?



Several of them on flea bay. LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Off to Amherst again today, very sad, my FIL only has a couple of days left to be with us...



Sorry to hear , best wishes and thoughts .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Off to Amherst again today, very sad, my FIL only has a couple of days left to be with us...



Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Off to Amherst again today, very sad, my FIL only has a couple of days left to be with us...



Hang in there.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Several of them on flea bay. LOL



starter cover SCREEMS poulan !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> starter cover SCREEMS poulan !



Haven't found any 40cc Ryob? So wanted to see what the 46cc was like? LOL Nice hard case with it for 50 bucks.


----------



## tbone75

Got the fire going this morning! But suppose to warm up to 70 today! But rain again tomorrow :bang:


----------



## RandyMac

light rain this morning, first rain since early August. Not enough to check the new shed for leaks. Still 5 inches ahead for the year at 45" since Jan 1st.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> light rain this morning, first rain since early August. Not enough to check the new shed for leaks. Still 5 inches ahead for the year at 45" since Jan 1st.



Morning Randy


----------



## RandyMac

Hey, how goes it?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Hey, how goes it?



Going to be a nice day,hope to get the wood pile finished splitting and stacked today!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Off to Amherst again today, very sad, my FIL only has a couple of days left to be with us...



Very sorry to hear that Jerry......my condolences go out to you, your wife and the rest of the family........sad for those close..but we all will, as the mariners here say, "go over the bar" when it's time.....


----------



## Cantdog

Been pretty busy here the last couple days...working in the woods as much as possible..but saw work has been brisk too. A guy brought me a 51 Hoosky get running....spotted that 51 I had given to me a couple weeks ago...a very clean homeowner saw....gave me a $100.00 for it and opted to go completely through his 51...new Meteor, crank seals, carb kit etc. He walked out the door and before I could get my chaps back on another guy shows up.....this is the guy I sold the ported 630 Super II in my sig to.....said it wouldn't start....and he yanked and yanked on it to prove his point...I said leave it.....yesterday morning first thing I tried to get it to go...nope...so I pulled the plug and she had real good spark...did a comp test...as usual 225lbs....OK fuel problem...pulled the recirc. carb and both fuel lines...cleaned the carb and kitted it...new fuel lines in and out...new filter...drained his gas out, put mine in and said "there she'll go now".......nope...I did get it to try to start but it would fire when the cord was halfway out, rev and fall flat on her face....WTH....I fussed with it...made sure my intial carb settings were correct etc. Tried again...nope..just the same..I was a reaching for the t-handle to pull the carb again but then thought Hmmm?? Took the plug out again and checked the fire ...good..Hmf.....screwed a new plug in and she took right off...first pull. Let her warm up good dialed her in to her usual WOT of 14,400 prm and all was good in the world again. Just goes to show..."Don't overlook the obvious" and though I did check the plug and spark..I did not verify by changing to a known good plug......and in hindsight I should have...another lesson from the school of hard knocks..Not much pizzes me off more than being outwitted by a ####### sparkplug.


----------



## Cantdog

Beautiful day here...sunny...30 degrees.....off to the woods...perfect day to really make some chips!!! And I gotts lotts to make...


----------



## jimdad07

Checking in before heading out to side jobs today, should be hunting but oh well...

Sorry to hear that Jerry, it's the hardest part of living.

Morning Robin, how's life on the water treating you today?


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Been pretty busy here the last couple days...working in the woods as much as possible..but saw work has been brisk too. A guy brought me a 51 Hoosky get running....spotted that 51 I had given to me a couple weeks ago...a very clean homeowner saw....gave me a $100.00 for it and opted to go completely through his 51...new Meteor, crank seals, carb kit etc. He walked out the door and before I could get my chaps back on another guy shows up.....this is the guy I sold the ported 630 Super II in my sig to.....said it wouldn't start....and he yanked and yanked on it to prove his point...I said leave it.....yesterday morning first thing I tried to get it to go...nope...so I pulled the plug and she had real good spark...did a comp test...as usual 225lbs....OK fuel problem...pulled the recirc. carb and both fuel lines...cleaned the carb and kitted it...new fuel lines in and out...new filter...drained his gas out, put mine in and said "there she'll go now".......nope...I did get it to try to start but it would fire when the cord was halfway out, rev and fall flat on her face....WTH....I fussed with it...made sure my intial carb settings were correct etc. Tried again...nope..just the same..I was a reaching for the t-handle to pull the carb again but then thought Hmmm?? Took the plug out again and checked the fire ...good..Hmf.....screwed a new plug in and she took right off...first pull. Let her warm up good dialed her in to her usual WOT of 14,400 prm and all was good in the world again. Just goes to show..."Don't overlook the obvious" and though I did check the plug and spark..I did not verify by changing to a known good plug......and in hindsight I should have...another lesson from the school of hard knocks..Not much pizzes me off more than being outwitted by a ####### sparkplug.



You'd be a good old time story teller Robin, I can almost imagine being there and seeing the look on your face.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> You'd be a good old time story teller Robin, I can almost imagine being there and seeing the look on your face.




HaHaHA...I'm surprised you didn't hear me cussin clear down there!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHA...I'm surprised you didn't hear me cussin clear down there!!!!



Wind was out of the west this morning, it was a little faint, still a good story though. Takes a real man to tell a story like that on an open forum, if it makes you feel any better I do it at least once a day on something. We who work on things all the time sometimes tend to shoot for the complicated before the simple. I catch myself doing it all the time.


----------



## farrell

morning all!
sittin home with the kids until the wife gets off of work.
then its off to chase deer with sharp sticks or smoke poles!


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas...off to find some turd colored paint....err i meant stihl colored paint...yeah that it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas!


----------



## AU_K2500

went to TSC this morning got three things....all rattle cans. A self etching sandable primer, then a can of Majic brand Alice Chalmers Orange (stihl orange) and Furd light grey (stihl Grey) they match pretty good. 

Im still trying to prep the case halves and other parts, its such a pain with just sandpaper and a straight blade. I would kill for my compressor and sandblast cabinet thats just sitting in Georgia...there has GOT to be a better way.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hang in there Jerry.......


----------



## tbone75

Morning Rob !

Blast cabinet is the easy way Mark. That is another thing I want! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nice day out there! 70 and sunny! Cloudy and 75 tomorrow,then comes the rain. :msp_sad:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Been pretty busy here the last couple days...working in the woods as much as possible..but saw work has been brisk too. A guy brought me a 51 Hoosky get running....spotted that 51 I had given to me a couple weeks ago...a very clean homeowner saw....gave me a $100.00 for it and opted to go completely through his 51...new Meteor, crank seals, carb kit etc. He walked out the door and before I could get my chaps back on another guy shows up.....this is the guy I sold the ported 630 Super II in my sig to.....said it wouldn't start....and he yanked and yanked on it to prove his point...I said leave it.....yesterday morning first thing I tried to get it to go...nope...so I pulled the plug and she had real good spark...did a comp test...as usual 225lbs....OK fuel problem...pulled the recirc. carb and both fuel lines...cleaned the carb and kitted it...new fuel lines in and out...new filter...drained his gas out, put mine in and said "there she'll go now".......nope...I did get it to try to start but it would fire when the cord was halfway out, rev and fall flat on her face....WTH....I fussed with it...made sure my intial carb settings were correct etc. Tried again...nope..just the same..I was a reaching for the t-handle to pull the carb again but then thought Hmmm?? Took the plug out again and checked the fire ...good..Hmf.....screwed a new plug in and she took right off...first pull. Let her warm up good dialed her in to her usual WOT of 14,400 prm and all was good in the world again. Just goes to show..."Don't overlook the obvious" and though I did check the plug and spark..I did not verify by changing to a known good plug......and in hindsight I should have...another lesson from the school of hard knocks..Not much pizzes me off more than being outwitted by a ####### sparkplug.



I got stumped/caught with a plug in a lawnmower like that and yes ....... plenty of choice words .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey All!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
Look ! I found a deal for Robin .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> Look ! I found a deal for Robin .



YUK!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## John R

WOW, 22 months and still on the first page, that has to be a record.

4162 pages.


----------



## dancan

But it comes with a new plug , just have to share it between saws LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> But it comes with a new plug , just have to share it between saws LOL



Robin will be heart broken if he misses this....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Off the test well! Back to the lathe. 

Pump only pushed 58 feet of head(25 psi). But 72,000gpm. 

A 29 stage with little 1 pound impellers only pushed 107 GPM. At 2145 feet of head. (922 psi)

Feet of head X .43 = PSI. FYI


----------



## dancan

What's the diameter of the output ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> What's the diameter of the output ?



42". 
36" Venturi. 

48" valve elbow and downtube. 

Pics on the way to ya

They are there!!


----------



## dancan

Can I get one of those at TSC ? Will it water the garden ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Can I get one of those at TSC ? Will it water the garden ?



No and yes....

We just build the pumps others don't want to. 

Nothing standard except fracking and sewage.


----------



## tbone75

Not much going on in here today!

Almost done with wood!................Till the next load! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Did manage to fix up a Red Max back pack blower today! Just fuel lines and filter. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to move the truck for the last time today.Them bring the splitter back over by the house to split another small pile.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> Look ! I found a deal for Robin .




LOL!! I tell you what...I got enough new spark plugs that fit Jonsereds to patch hell a mile!!! Every parts saw I buy has what??? Yes!! a brand new spark plug!! That's the first fix for any beat saw by 99% of the folks out there...but obviously not us "experts" I gotts a whole box of brand new plugs that fit all the saws I prefer. Back in the old leaded/points days plugs lasted a very short time in a 2 stroke...these days plugs last a very long time....but as we see not forever!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Well I couldn't get the bearings to go....guess I need to heat the case more....was running short on time. Its date night and the OL ans I are going in to town....yippee......I'll try again tomorrow and just leavethe flame on it a little longer.


----------



## dancan

Soundin' like an old married couple LOL
Give her 50 bucks , tell her to buy sumthin' pretty and go fix yer saw LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well I couldn't get the bearings to go....guess I need to heat the case more....was running short on time. Its date night and the OL ans I are going in to town....yippee......I'll try again tomorrow and just leavethe flame on it a little longer.



Good luck!

And have fun!


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Soundin' like an old married couple LOL
> Give her 50 bucks , tell her to buy sumthin' pretty and go fix yer saw LOL



Haha. Good idea Dan....I'm sure if I did that I would have PLENTY of time in my garage.

On a side note, why are half my AS buttons in Spanish?


----------



## dancan

Man , I'll tell ya , these ''Chasa's'' are pretty durn good :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Haha. Good idea Dan....I'm sure if I did that I would have PLENTY of time in my garage.
> 
> On a side note, why are half my AS buttons in Spanish?



:dunno:


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Haha. Good idea Dan....I'm sure if I did that I would have PLENTY of time in my garage.
> 
> On a side note, why are half my AS buttons in Spanish?



Clear your cookies . Might have to restart the old 'puter .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Soundin' like an old married couple LOL
> Give her 50 bucks , tell her to buy sumthin' pretty and go fix yer saw LOL




I was goin to say that but figured I wouldn't.....I meen ...you been married ..what? a week and ya'll ready have to schedule a "Date Nite"..LOL!!! That is definately ol' phart stuff there Sparky....I was on one last night...you know bein an ol' phart and all..I meen...well have fun ...the saw will stihl be there tomorrow...


----------



## dancan

But Robin , you know that internal struggle "Why should she always get w....................
Geez ! Ron's got it pretty good .


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Haha. Good idea Dan....I'm sure if I did that I would have PLENTY of time in my garage.
> 
> On a side note, why are half my AS buttons in Spanish?



'cause ya live in Texas......learn the lingo sparky....AS just trying to help ya out....once in a while my puter tries to get me going on French Canadian......it gives it up about the time I start droppin 3/8" pills in the ol' Dan Wesson.....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> 'cause ya live in Texas......learn the lingo sparky....AS just trying to help ya out....once in a while my puter tries to get me going on French Canadian......it gives it up about the time I start droppin 3/8" pills in the ol' Dan Wesson.....



BaHaHaHaHaHa!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> 'cause ya live in Texas......learn the lingo sparky....AS just trying to help ya out....once in a while my puter tries to get me going on French Canadian......it gives it up about the time I start droppin 3/8" pills in the ol' Dan Wesson.....



I Like the .375 Dan Wesson. Not too common. But very nice.


----------



## Cantdog

Enough drivel....on to important stuff.....OL and I put up a bunch of wood today...I was drivin the tractor, running the ported 49SP and the ported 61/268XP and she was stackin.....see sparky we had a "Date Day" lol!!! Anyway made a good showin'. Two boxes of saws arrived today as well...my 910 from Minisoda and the 521EV off ebay. ..... Two junk saws...LOL!! I would not have it any other way!! The 910 had no surprises ( I don't think) was what I expected...packed well by a site member..all good!! The 521 was a mixed bag...was advertised as "motor seized.....chain brake froze"....well it was packed poorly...top handle and chain brake flag removed so it would fit in a to small box.....couple sheets of news paper for packing...arrived and the sparkplug cover and sparkplug were crushed....due to the saw being set in the box upsidedown with no padding for the top of the saw...heated handle 2 speed switch is history...that's the bad..the good stuff is the motor is not seized..pulled the clutch cover... put a boxed end wrench on the crank nut..turned right over..pulled the muffler...all good .looks just like nearly every 52 series I've ever bought....probaly a set of rings...but I do have a NOS P&C that fits this saw...so!!....recoil is seized...pretty worn unit....but again a great project...these are not around often...so I am happy...but of course could be happier...cheep'z I am.......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I Like the .375 Dan Wesson. Not too common. But very nice.




HeHeHe...yep 8" barrel...vent rib.....full shroud...bad azz hand gun at 100yds.....poor 'ol hippy can even put all six in a 2 liter soda jug at 100 yds...one hand ..no rest.....every time....actually the first gun I ever bought as an adult.....I may have practiced..some..over the last 35 yrs.....heheheh....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> HeHeHe...yep 8" barrel...vent rib.....full shroud...bad azz hand gun at 100yds.....poor 'ol hippy can even put all six in a 2 liter soda jug at 100 yds...one hand ..no rest.....every time....actually the first gun I ever bought as an adult.....I may have practiced..some..over the last 35 yrs.....heheheh....



I'm gonna rechamber mine to .414. Taper case dies are pricey and I have a fondness for .41s


----------



## tbone75

I got some saw parts today! Part of a Husky 55,extra 55 tank and wrap handle.350 Husky tank and carb. A 42mm jug,Husky I think? 340 Husky jug and wrap handle.And a Husky 44 clutch cover.
Also a Stihl MS460 tank that needs patched.My 046 will be a half breed! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Looks like I will have to put a Husky 55 together. LOL Got a good crank case,tank,carb and top cover to start.


----------



## pioneerguy600

With a heavy heart I have to inform you all that the last true logger in our family has ascended to heaven this evening at 8:20 pm while resting comfortably in the Amherst hospital surrounded by those who loved him.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> With a heavy heart I have to inform you all that the last true logger in our family has ascended to heaven this evening at 8:20 pm while resting comfortably in the Amherst hospital surrounded by those who loved him.



R. I. P. 

Prayers sent


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> With a heavy heart I have to inform you all that the last true logger in our family has ascended to heaven this evening at 8:20 pm while resting comfortably in the Amherst hospital surrounded by those who loved him.



So very sorry to hear that Jerry. Best wishes to you and the family.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> R. I. P.
> 
> Prayers sent



Thanks uncle Rob,..he is in a better place.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> So very sorry to hear that Jerry. Best wishes to you and the family.



Thanks John, he has been suffering for a long time, his suffering is now over. We all knew this was coming to an end and were prepared for it, sad to see him go.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks John, he has been suffering for a long time, his suffering is now over. We all knew this was coming to an end and were prepared for it, sad to see him go.



Its is good the pain is over,but still very sad to see them go.
Anything we can do,please ask!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its is good the pain is over,but still very sad to see them go.
> Anything we can do,pleas ask!



Thanks John, very good of you to make the offer, much appreciated. My FIL had all of the arrangements made for his funeral the day after he retired, all paid for in advance and all his requests were made and duly noted. That`s the kind of guy he was, always had a plan and was prepared in advance for all that life had to to throw at him. He will be greatly missed by those that knew him.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks John, very good of you to make the offer, much appreciated. My FIL had all of the arrangements made for his funeral the day after he retired, all paid for in advance and all his requests were made and duly noted. That`s the kind of guy he was, always had a plan and was prepared in advance for all that life had to to throw at him. He will be greatly missed by those that knew him.



I always try to be ready for things,but never am. LOL Maybe 50% of the time?


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> With a heavy heart I have to inform you all that the last true logger in our family has ascended to heaven this evening at 8:20 pm while resting comfortably in the Amherst hospital surrounded by those who loved him.



Jerry, you and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers this evening. Truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## AU_K2500

Not to make light of the current topic. But I do have some good news. I got permission from the boss to use the stove tomorrow!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Dang puter went off on me! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Jerry, you and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers this evening. Truly sorry for your loss.



Thanks Mark, very nice of you to say so. His passing will leave a big hole in our family and will be sorely missed but time heals all and our families are tight.


----------



## AU_K2500

Yay!!!! No more Spanish. Just had to log out and log back in.


----------



## aikiman2000

>>>>>>>Originally Posted by Cantdog 
Been pretty busy here the last couple days...working in the woods as much as possible..but saw work has been brisk too. A guy brought me a 51 Hoosky get running....spotted that 51 I had given to me a couple weeks ago...a very clean homeowner saw....gave me a $100.00 for it and opted to go completely through his 51...new Meteor, crank seals, carb kit etc. He walked out the door and before I could get my chaps back on another guy shows up.....this is the guy I sold the ported 630 Super II in my sig to.....said it wouldn't start....and he yanked and yanked on it to prove his point...I said leave it.....yesterday morning first thing I tried to get it to go...nope...so I pulled the plug and she had real good spark...did a comp test...as usual 225lbs....OK fuel problem...pulled the recirc. carb and both fuel lines...cleaned the carb and kitted it...new fuel lines in and out...new filter...drained his gas out, put mine in and said "there she'll go now".......nope...I did get it to try to start but it would fire when the cord was halfway out, rev and fall flat on her face....WTH....I fussed with it...made sure my intial carb settings were correct etc. Tried again...nope..just the same..I was a reaching for the t-handle to pull the carb again but then thought Hmmm?? Took the plug out again and checked the fire ...good..Hmf.....screwed a new plug in and she took right off...first pull. Let her warm up good dialed her in to her usual WOT of 14,400 prm and all was good in the world again. Just goes to show..."Don't overlook the obvious" and though I did check the plug and spark..I did not verify by changing to a known good plug......and in hindsight I should have...another lesson from the school of hard knocks..Not much pizzes me off more than being outwitted by a ####### sparkplug.>>>>>>>>>






when i rebuilt my husky 55, i couldnt get the damn thing to start no matter how many pulls or turns on the carb. finally i decided to tear the damn thing back apart.....behold....the little intake casket only made a basket with one screw......the gasket dropped down and was covering the intake.......lol

H-man in alaska

ps, winter is late this year, today the ground froze up and it tried to snow but last second chickened out on us. finally below 32 all day. but dont worry, next month it will be -30


----------



## Cantdog

Very sorry to hear Jerry......again as I said this morning...my condolences to you, your wife and all the family...not an easy thing that...,to part company with those who brought you into this world. Brings to mind one of my favorites..from the Band....written in memory of fellow Band member Richard Manuals passing......"To Soon Gone" Rest in Peace Old logger...........


----------



## Stihl 041S

A new day. 

An hour home and up early tomorrow. 

Morning all...


----------



## RandyMac

I'm off at 0200, got a shed to roof.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Good luck roofing. 

I'll head to bed by five. 

Move your fire engine yet?


----------



## RandyMac

I had the old thing moved down the road a bit, that property sold. Right now it is being used to store water for watering young trees.


----------



## tbone75

Up for a little bit,but going back to bed! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jeeezzz..

not even Danalmostcan around this mornin ?


----------



## dancan

I'm around , I started late (yes I was ZZSlackin') and I was working my way around the circuit , coffee's gone , just waiting for the bacon , eggs and beans to be ready .
Can a generator that puts out 30vdc be converted to 110 cheaply and easily ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'm around , I started late (yes I was ZZSlackin') and I was working my way around the circuit , coffee's gone , just waiting for the bacon , eggs and beans to be ready .
> Can a generator that puts out 30vdc be converted to 110 cheaply and easily ?



No , short answer


----------



## dancan

Didn't think so :msp_sad: , local ad for a 30 vdc , 350 amp aircraft generator , would have made for a nice diesel generator project .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Didn't think so :msp_sad: , local ad for a 30 vdc , 350 amp aircraft generator , would have made for a nice diesel generator project .



Find a PTO generator and use that engine on it.

what kind of beans for breakfast ?


----------



## dancan

Molasses baked beans , my favourite .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Molasses baked beans , my favourite .



Beano Food Enzyme Tabs - Best Price


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Beano Food Enzyme Tabs - Best Price



Heck , what's the fun of that , there'd be no music LOL , John wouldn't have liked the bacon


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'm around , I started late (yes I was ZZSlackin') and I was working my way around the circuit , coffee's gone , just waiting for the bacon , eggs and beans to be ready .
> Can a generator that puts out 30vdc be converted to 110 cheaply and easily ?




Be interesting to know if it is regulated at 30vdc or that's it's max capacity......in other words would it be used to charge a 24V system? If so it is doable...however the cost of a 4KW inverter nixes the "cheeply" thing....as Ron said short story...no..however if you were already running an off grid 24v battery bank and already had the inverter it would probably work fine...but most large inverters have onboard 100amp battery chargers assuming you would be charging from an ac genset..however that function would not be needed as you could charge directly from the genset in DC....many variables


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Be interesting to know if it is regulated at 30vdc or that's it's max capacity......in other words would it be used to charge a 24V system? If so it is doable...however the cost of a 4KW inverter nixes the "cheeply" thing....as Ron said short story...no..however if you were already running an off grid 24v battery bank and already had the inverter it would probably work fine...but most large inverters have onboard 100amp battery chargers assuming you would be charging from an ac genset..however that function would not be needed as you could charge directly from the genset in DC....many variables



BMF transformer(s) a big piece of heatsink and a lot of MOSFET's,depending on current and an AC voltage regulator and build this.

http://www.jaycar.com.au/images_uploaded/inverter.pdf


----------



## dancan

Looks like I'll continue to pay my power bill and keep my Chinese 1200Watt and 6500Watt for storm outages .


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> BMF transformer(s) a big piece of heatsink and a lot of MOSFET's,depending on current and an AC voltage regulator and build this.
> 
> http://www.jaycar.com.au/images_uploaded/inverter.pdf




There you go Dan...get out your soldering iron!!  I didn't see how many watts they were talking in the build...but noticed at the end it listed all the inverters jaycar stocked...their largest was 920 watts....I am assuming that a diesel getset would have an output capacity of...say 5kw or more so you would want you inverter to be in the 4kw range to be able to match, more or less the ability of the genset...


You getting rained on this morning Ron??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Looks like I'll continue to pay my power bill and keep my Chinese 1200Watt and 6500Watt for storm outages .



Lecticity cheap there anyway


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> There you go Dan...get out your soldering iron!! I didn't see how many watts they were talking in the build...but noticed at the end it listed all the inverters jaycar stocked...their largest was 920 watts....I am assuming that a diesel getset would have an output capacity of...say 5kw or more so you would want you inverter to be in the 4kw range to be able to match, more or less the ability of the genset...
> 
> 
> You getting rained on this morning Ron??



Either rain or VERY humid ! 

capacity of inverter decided by number of Mosfet's and transformer(s)

big hamfest fri/sat,,thot of that radio you have ? had ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Either rain or VERY humid !
> 
> capacity of inverter decided by number of Mosfet's and transformer(s)
> 
> big hamfest fri/sat,,thot of that radio you have ? had ?




I stihl have it...I guess...gave it to my Hamster friend, the middle of the summer to try it out/test it.....says he hasn't had time yet to plug it in and hook his ant to it??? Just wanted him to try it out and talk to someone to make sure it actually works before I try to sell it...It recieves fine...but that was all I was licenced for...LOL!! Maybe he'll find the time this fall/winter.....


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
Jerry sorry to hear about your loss. 

I spent the day yesterday rearranging the garage to fit the ole truck in there. Looks like I need to sell a few saws to fund this project.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Very sorry to hear Jerry......again as I said this morning...my condolences to you, your wife and all the family...not an easy thing that...,to part company with those who brought you into this world. Brings to mind one of my favorites..from the Band....written in memory of fellow Band member Richard Manuals passing......"To Soon Gone" Rest in Peace Old logger...........



Thank you Robin, my FIL and I were quite close, came from similar backgrounds and shared a lot of interests including woods work and saws. I will take out and polish his Homelites over the next couple of days, start them up and make a couple of cuts in his memory.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Morning all,
> Jerry sorry to hear about your loss.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday rearranging the garage to fit the ole truck in there. Looks like I need to sell a few saws to fund this project.



Thanks Scott,his time here on earth ran out for him, it was time for his suffering to end. We all hope he went on to a better place.


----------



## sefh3

My grandmother and grandfather argued all the time. There wasn't a day that would go by to where they didn't argue with each other. He past 20 years ago. He suffered through alot of pain from nerve damage in he's feet. When my grandmother passed, we where all at the funeral home and the lights went on and off for the whole time. I still think my grandfather had something to do with that. My dad kept saying, oh boy they are going to fight in heaven now!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Warm and windy here now! To bad the rain will spoil it later.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep stihl raining here.....spent the morning cleaning the cookstove chimney...I can clean it from the cellar but have to go up on the roof to clean the cap and top rim...gotta wait for it to quit raining.....haven't had a fire in the cook stove yet...been running the big living room stove the last week or so. Cleaned all the interior passages around the oven as usual can't wait to touch 'er off!!

OH 36 boy picked AND paid for his saw yesterday...he added a $20.00 to the bill to help cover my irritability...LOL!!! So he paid real close to $500.00 for a basically new OH36 Which, come to find out he bought new...wanted to know what he could do to help keep that wimpy flywheel side seal from givin up again......I smiled...and pointed to a Jonsered and shrugged....LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep stihl raining here.....spent the morning cleaning the cookstove chimney...I can clean it from the cellar but have to go up on the roof to clean the cap and top rim...gotta wait for it to quit raining.....haven't had a fire in the cook stove yet...been running the big living room stove the last week or so. Cleaned all the interior passages around the oven as usual can't wait to touch 'er off!!
> 
> OH 36 boy picked AND paid for his saw yesterday...he added a $20.00 to the bill to help cover my irritability...LOL!!! So he paid real close to $500.00 for a basically new OH36 Which, come to find out he bought new...wanted to know what he could do to help keep that wimpy flywheel side seal from givin up again......I smiled...and pointed to a Jonsered and shrugged....LOL!!!!



Stihl free shop again Robin? LOL

You one upped Ron !! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Stihl free shop again Robin? LOL
> 
> You one upped Ron !! LOL




No dammmmit.....stihl got a very low hr OH26 to put a carb kit in..but have to pull it apart enough to find out what carb it has...it seems there were 100 carbs used on those things.....:msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No dammmmit.....stihl got a very low hr OH26 to put a carb kit in..but have to pull it apart enough to find out what carb it has...it seems there were 100 carbs used on those things.....:msp_angry:



I got a couple small Stihl carbs when you find out what it is? LOL Seem to remember you can use 2 different ones on it?

Least you can say you don't own a Stihl! Unlike Ron ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No dammmmit.....stihl got a very low hr OH26 to put a carb kit in..but have to pull it apart enough to find out what carb it has...it seems there were 100 carbs used on those things.....:msp_angry:



Better hope its a WT194 fully adjustable carb or a 122 as a second choice. The rest of em don`t have an adjustable H side and are known to run a little lean. All the 026`s I have seen in Canada have the 194`s on them, don`t know if Stihl sent other carbed saws here or not . I would only run the WT194`s on mine as I port and mm them all and need the adjustability to get them right.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I got a couple small Stihl carbs when you find out what it is? LOL Seem to remember you can use 2 different ones on it?
> 
> Least you can say you don't own a Stihl! Unlike Ron ! LOL




I don't own any Stihl saws.......but I'm not totally cleen either....I got a Stihl K-130R Kombi motor that i bought new...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I don't own any Stihl saws.......but I'm not totally cleen either....I got a Stihl K-130R Kombi motor that i bought new...



They are not so bad, just whatever you get used to running and working on....LOL
I would rather just run my own saws than have to work on them more than run them.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are not so bad, just whatever you get used to running and working on....LOL
> I would rather just run my own saws than have to work on them more than run them.




Yeah I know.....but this is the "Fight Thread"...and the lines have already been drawn......LOLOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I know.....but this is the "Fight Thread"...and the lines have already been drawn......LOLOL!!!



Oh, yes I know we need something to fight over. I would no more change my brand preference at least on the models I run and use than you would change from your favorite saws. They became favorites from years of experience with them and we have become comfortable with them through use and over time reliability and being able to put up with any small quirks each make has from time to time. Ie, I need to carry a tuning screwdriver in my pocket at all times...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh, yes I know we need something to fight over. I would no more change my brand preference at least on the models I run and use than you would change from your favorite saws. They became favorites from years of experience with them and we have become comfortable with them through use and over time reliability and being able to put up with any small quirks each make has from time to time. Ie, I need to carry a tuning screwdriver in my pocket at all times...




LOL!! Funny thing......I have one too...with a shirt pocket clip and a magnet on the end of the handle. Goes with me anytime I am around saws..can't stand misbehaving or hard starting saw motors....working yesterday my ported 49sp was giving some grief....ran fine but was hard starting even when warm...richened up the low side a bit and was better. That is the only ported 49 I have and seems to be much more finicky to keep in tune than any of the others and is starting to irritate me.....I may not have enough backpressure with that open muffler due to the porting...may try a more conservative one and see if that makes any difference...love the way it cuts!!! But can't stand for the need of nearly constant tuning. All my other ported saws dial in easily and stay there pretty much, month after month, and all my stock 49sps require little if any tuning...


----------



## dancan

Speakin' of generators earlier and saws misbehavin' , I'd better go see if my 1200watt Chinabestlectricity will start .


----------



## tbone75

UPS guy just left,brought his brothers new saw over.A little Husky 235 turd. LOL Hard to start and no power,had to give it 3/4 turn on the L and 1/2 on the H.Runs and starts fine now. LOL Told him its a good thing he didn't try to keep running it! Stupid EPA ! LOL
The were both set a 1/2 urn each to start!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Speakin' of generators earlier and saws misbehavin' , I'd better go see if my 1200watt Chinabestlectricity will start .



Just finally got the parts for my free one! All but fuel line,now to put it together. I will pick the fuel line up at NAPA. LOL


----------



## tbone75

The OL is working 16hr shifts Mon and Wed. ! LOL 8 hrs. weaving then 8 hrs in shipping.Said she may do it another day too? She volunteered for it? LOL
She will be a PITA this week!! She as never worked them kind of hrs. before! LOL I remember them to well!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Speakin' of generators earlier and saws misbehavin' , I'd better go see if my 1200watt Chinabestlectricity will start .



In china neese it's " lecticity" !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The OL is working 16hr shifts Mon and Wed. ! LOL 8 hrs. weaving then 8 hrs in shipping.Said she may do it another day too? She volunteered for it? LOL
> She will be a PITA this week!! She as never worked them kind of hrs. before! LOL I remember them to well!



Your lucky she works !!

mine just goes shopping everyday  filling the house up !


----------



## roncoinc

FOOOTBAALLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

got chips and salsa and cheese and crackers and pizza and chili dogs ready to grill 

and LOT's of beer


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your lucky she works !!
> 
> mine just goes shopping everyday  filling the house up !



She is out shopping right now! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> FOOOTBAALLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> got chips and salsa and cheese and crackers and pizza and chili dogs ready to grill
> 
> and LOT's of beer



P on the football! Give me the food!!!


----------



## tbone75

Was just yacking with Rob.He took a long drive to stihl a saw! LOL I will let him tell the story,if he wants? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> In china neese it's " lecticity" !!




Hmm I thought that was "rectricty"......


----------



## AU_K2500

little bit of a problem. some how the hole in the clutch side crank case half has become deformed or has a burr...or something. I cant see or feel anything, and the bearing goes in the flywheel side perfect....what to do now?


----------



## Cantdog

Actually I take that back Ron...I guess you were right. I have here in front of me a US Government issue Christmas card that my brother sent my father from China near the end of WWII.. I will try to format this as close as I can by typing...word for word as follows......... 

UNITED STATES

Seasons Greetings.............Happy New Year

Too muchee
long time no home see,
Old flend acloss the sea,
One bitty Chit me sendee you,
Taikey Melly Klistmas, and New Year too.

U.S. ASIATIC FLEET

TSINGTAO
CHINA


Not that "politically correct" by todays standards me thinks...LOL!!!


HAHAHA!! Inside is a little Christmas poem of english wording inside and on the opposite page is some Chineese writing and the english translations my brother wrote himself.....

One is "Please excuse me'

another is "How far to the nearest bar??" 


That was from "Cantdogs" older brother "Big Dog" LOL!!


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Speakin' of generators earlier and saws misbehavin' , I'd better go see if my 1200watt Chinabestlectricity will start .



I sure don't have the stamina for pullin' the cord like I did this spring all the while thinking '' This better not have a dead sparkplug '' LOL .
Got her goin' after a whole bunch of pulls and some gas down the carb , made some 'rectrcity for 15 minutes with a 250 watt load and then put it away .
I've got the bigger genny at the shop , it has 'rectric start


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Actually I take that back Ron...I guess you were right. I have here in front of me a US Government issue Christmas card that my brother sent my father from China near the end of WWII.. I will try to format this as close as I can by typing...word for word as follows.........
> 
> UNITED STATES
> 
> Seasons Greetings.............Happy New Year
> 
> Too muchee
> long time no home see,
> Old flend acloss the sea,
> One bitty Chit me sendee you,
> Taikey Melly Klistmas, and New Year too.
> 
> U.S. ASIATIC FLEET
> 
> TSINGTAO
> CHINA
> 
> 
> Not that "politically correct" by todays standards me thinks...LOL!!!
> 
> 
> HAHAHA!! Inside is a little Christmas poem of english wording inside and on the opposite page is some Chineese writing and the english translations my brother wrote himself.....
> 
> One is "Please excuse me'
> 
> another is "How far to the nearest bar??"
> 
> 
> That was from "Cantdogs" older brother "Big Dog" LOL!!



I like that Robin!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Was just yacking with Rob.He took a long drive to stihl a saw! LOL I will let him tell the story,if he wants? LOL



Two Stihls at a pawn shop. Both same price. The 170 was cleaner. It went before I called. 

The MS 200 rear handle was Stihl there. 

Love those angry little beavers!!!!!

Listening to Derek and the Dominos on the Johnny Cash show with Carl Perkins!!

Good drive. 

Hey all!!!

John you gonna do products testing? For ample compensatio of course. Lol


----------



## dancan

My newest Swede built cutter , this one might actually work for a while without bits of plastic falling off !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Two Stihls at a pawn shop. Both same price. The 170 was cleaner. It went before I called.
> 
> The MS 200 rear handle was Stihl there.
> 
> Love those angry little beavers!!!!!
> 
> Listening to Derek and the Dominos on the Johnny Cash show with Carl Perkins!!
> 
> Good drive.
> 
> Hey all!!!
> 
> John you gonna do products testing? For ample compensatio of course. Lol



You know it!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> My newest Swede built cutter , this one might actually work for a while without bits of plastic falling off !



Not bad for 4.95 ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey jerry...what happens when you can't get the bearing in the hole? Left the half in the oven for 30 mins at 215...won't go its like the hole is oblong or has a burr....it goes in the other half just fine.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Not bad for 4.95 ! LOL



I wish it was 4.95 LOL 
That NOS Hults Bruks cost me 25.00$ head only .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I wish it was 4.95 LOL
> That NOS Hults Bruks cost me 25.00$ head only .



But it says 4.95 on it! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey jerry...what happens when you can't get the bearing in the hole? Left the half in the oven for 30 mins at 215...won't go its like the hole is oblong or has a burr....it goes in the other half just fine.



Take it up to 250 for 10 mins, handle with leather gloves, welding gloves work well. I have taken a few Stihl 046`s up to 265 F to get them in because they have a steel ring where the bearing goes into on the clutch side. The ring is positioned in the mold and the liquid magnesium is injected in to fill the mold around the ring. When the cases are machined the steel ring is align bored straight through with both case halves temporialy matched/paired.
Extra heat is needed to swell the steel insert on the clutch side of some models of Stihl saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I wish it was 4.95 LOL
> That NOS Hults Bruks cost me 25.00$ head only .



It really needs a handle,...LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Take it up to 250 for 10 mins, handle with leather gloves, welding gloves work well. I have taken a few Stihl 046`s up to 265 F to get them in because they have a steel ring where the bearing goes into on the clutch side. The ring is positioned in the mold and the liquid magnesium is injected in to fill the mold around the ring. When the cases are machined the steel ring is align bored straight through with both case halves temporialy matched/paired.
> Extra heat is needed to swell the steel insert on the clutch side of some models of Stihl saws.



Thats what I needed to know, the OL is regretting here decision to let me use the stove, the combination of residual oil and the new primer on the parts there was a nice AROMA in the apartment for a couple hours! lol, Ill try the higher temp this evening/tomorrow. 

Thanks again for all the help Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Thats what I needed to know, the OL is regretting here decision to let me use the stove, the combination of residual oil and the new primer on the parts there was a nice AROMA in the apartment for a couple hours! lol, Ill try the higher temp this evening/tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help Jerry.



Can you tel if there is a steel insert/ring where the bearing goes into the pocket? I use a magnet to try the ones I do.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can you tel if there is a steel insert/ring where the bearing goes into the pocket? I use a magnet to try the ones I do.



Lemme go get a magnet from the garage


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Take it up to 250 for 10 mins, handle with leather gloves, welding gloves work well. I have taken a few Stihl 046`s up to 265 F to get them in because they have a steel ring where the bearing goes into on the clutch side. The ring is positioned in the mold and the liquid magnesium is injected in to fill the mold around the ring. When the cases are machined the steel ring is align bored straight through with both case halves temporialy matched/paired.
> Extra heat is needed to swell the steel insert on the clutch side of some models of Stihl saws.



Nice info to know Jerry! Thanks !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nice info to know Jerry! Thanks !!



Thought that was common knowledge among chainsaw mechanics....LOL


----------



## sefh3

I'm thinking the clutch side has a steel insert in it. At least the one I have does.


----------



## sefh3

My newest project. The primer job wasn't the best but it had to be removed from his shop yesterday. His OL kicked him to the curb so he hurried on it.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> It really needs a handle,...LOL



Yup , the more I look at that Efin handle , the more I know I'll be spending a hundred bucks plus to buy some woodworking tools that I don't own to replace a fifteen dollar handle ...................Hmmm , Kinda like ownig a Huusekee .


----------



## dancan

Scott , that truck is old , not a vehicle a fine gentleman as yourself should be seen in , send it up here so I can recycle it for you .


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thought that was common knowledge among chainsaw mechanics....LOL





sefh3 said:


> I'm thinking the clutch side has a steel insert in it. At least the one I have does.



Nope...no steel. Only thing my magnet would grab was bar studs, dowel pins, and C-clip to stop the bearing


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Nope...no steel. Only thing my magnet would grab was bar studs, dowel pins, and C-clip to stop the bearing



Ok,...I would still try more heat before I gave up on it. Another member contacted me once about a bearing not going in on one side of a Husqvarna at the 220-230 F usually required so he took it up to 265F and it slipped right in. Guess some bores are just a little tighter than others.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,...I would still try more heat before I gave up on it. Another member contacted me once about a bearing not going in on one side of a Husqvarna at the 220-230 F usually required so he took it up to 265F and it slipped right in. Guess some bores are just a little tighter than others.



Will do. Gotta find a new way to get it up to temp....I've been banned from the kitchen. Seriously. Thinking toasted oven at goodwill.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Will do. Gotta find a new way to get it up to temp....I've been banned from the kitchen. Seriously. Thinking toasted oven at goodwill.



A toaster oven works great.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Will do. Gotta find a new way to get it up to temp....I've been banned from the kitchen. Seriously. Thinking toasted oven at goodwill.



If you cleaned them in the dishwasher first they wouldn't have that oily smell.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> If you cleaned them in the dishwasher first they wouldn't have that oily smell.



Actually.....lol




Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Actually.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rob!



When she was out shopping??

Hey Mark!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thought that was common knowledge among chainsaw mechanics....LOL



Who the hell ever said I was a chainsaw mechanic ???


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Will do. Gotta find a new way to get it up to temp....I've been banned from the kitchen. Seriously. Thinking toasted oven at goodwill.



I got a nice one from Arrowhead! Very handy in the shop!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Who the hell ever said I was a chainsaw mechanic ???



Lol, That`s what I was thinking....:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Didn't do much today,but play on flea bay! LOL Nope no saws!.......................................yet! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lol, That`s what I was thinking....:msp_smile:



:msp_sneaky: Uncle Ron ! I think Jerry is being MEEN again?


----------



## tbone75

Anyone do anything fun today?


----------



## dancan

Hey John , I found you a splitter part .







I'm not quite sure where the value gets installed on a splitter ???


----------



## dancan

John ! Before I forget , I also found you some chainsaw pants 







Not sure if you want them though , they got stains


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , I found you a splitter part .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure where the value gets installed on a splitter ???



Sounds good,but the getting it here part! LOL Wonder what it would cost to send down here? 40.00? LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John ! Before I forget , I also found you some chainsaw pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you want them though , they got stains



Think I will pass. 

That and I can stihl get them from work if I want any. LOL They are yeller and bibs. LOL


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> Who the hell ever said I was a chainsaw mechanic ???



22k posts, I don't think you ever shut up long enough to fix anything.....

Hi John!


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> 22k posts, I don't think you ever shut up long enough to fix anything.....
> 
> Hi John!



Hi Chris!!

You stihl chasing goats? LOL

I do gab a lot!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Anyone do anything fun today?



Grilling burgers. Got roasted potatoes and for dessert........







Blackberry cobbler with homemade vanilla icecream.


----------



## AU_K2500

DSS said:


> 22k posts, I don't think you ever shut up long enough to fix anything.....
> 
> Hi John!



Well...guess the cattle gate doesn't work....



Hey chris


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Hi Chris!!
> 
> You stihl chasing goats? LOL
> 
> I do gab a lot!!



Hey Gabbie 
Me thinks you just got a new user name.......


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Hey Gabbie
> Me thinks you just got a new user name.......



Dang Scoot ! You in on this too! 

You do have a good point! LOL


----------



## DSS

I don't want to hijack your thread guys, you seem to be having a great time. Just thought I'd check on Tboner, don't see him much anymore.

Did you get that Farmsaw running Mark?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Anyone do anything fun today?



I ran a chainsaw most of the day.


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> I don't want to hijack your thread guys, you seem to be having a great time. Just thought I'd check on Tboner, don't see him much anymore.
> 
> Did you get that Farmsaw running Mark?



Stop in more often Chris! Nobody in here will kick you out for chasing goats! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Well...guess the cattle gate doesn't work....
> 
> 
> 
> Hey chris



You need more than a gate to hold in cattle with heart shaped sun glasses. More like a prod than gate.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I ranh a chainsaw most of the day.



I moved 2 ..............Just not the same .


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> I don't want to hijack your thread guys, you seem to be having a great time. Just thought I'd check on Tboner, don't see him much anymore.
> 
> Did you get that Farmsaw running Mark?



My gabbing has slowed down!














A little.


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> Stop in more often Chris! Nobody in here will kick you out for chasing goats! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> You need more than a gate to hold in cattle with heart shaped sun glasses. More like a prod than gate.



Prod!!! He likes that! :msp_scared:


----------



## sefh3

I don't want to know that.


----------



## sefh3

Hi John!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I moved 2 ..............Just not the same .



I ran that West Coast ported 026 I posted picts of on here, man that thing shure cuts with a 28" reduced weight bar and 3/8" skip chain.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Hey Gabbie
> Me thinks you just got a new user name.......



And if he moved to eastern Canada he could be Gabae(it's French )


----------



## RandyMac

Looky what Annie bought!







1968 Falcon in pretty good shape.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I don't want to know that.



The cow and monkey play some strange games I have heard? :msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

DSS said:


> I don't want to hijack your thread guys, you seem to be having a great time. Just thought I'd check on Tboner, don't see him much anymore.
> 
> Did you get that Farmsaw running Mark?



Not yet...the coil had spark, it was just weak, bad plug or wire I think. Got busy with the wedding and everything. Just now settling back in and working on saws again. But thanks again for the coil.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Looky what Annie bought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1968 Falcon in pretty good shape.



Sweet!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And if he moved to eastern Canada he could be Gabae(it's French )



Pick on the Slug night,I see! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Looky what Annie bought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1968 Falcon in pretty good shape.



Looks like its in great shape!


----------



## DSS

AU_K2500 said:


> Not yet...the coil had spark, it was just weak, bad plug or wire I think. Got busy with the wedding and everything. Just now settling back in and working on saws again. But thanks again for the coil.



No problem. That coil should be good, because I know that saw ran. Let me know if you need any more bits.

And give John a prod for me every once in a while.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Pick on the Slug night,I see! :msp_sneaky:



Thought that was everynight...


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Looky what Annie bought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1968 Falcon in pretty good shape.




A friend of mine had one of those..same exact color....his was a 289 4bbl ...three on the tree...was quite a mover actually!!!


----------



## Cantdog

DSS said:


> No problem. That coil should be good, because I know that saw ran. Let me know if you need any more bits.
> 
> And give John a prod for me every once in a while.:msp_sneaky:




Sparky has issues with electricty........


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> No problem. That coil should be good, because I know that saw ran. Let me know if you need any more bits.
> 
> And give John a prod for me every once in a while.:msp_sneaky:



I can see I need to get out and play tip the cow more often!


----------



## sefh3

RandyMac said:


> Looky what Annie bought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1968 Falcon in pretty good shape.



Nice lookin' ride for sure. Good year too. That's the same year my truck is.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Nice lookin' ride for sure. Good year too. That's the same year my truck is.



Nice car,but I would take your truck! LOL Love them old things!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!

Where'd everybody go???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess everyone picked up their marbles and went home....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Just trying to figure out where to find a toaster oven....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Just trying to figure out where to find a toaster oven....



Yard sales! LOL 

Maybe ask in the swap thread?

Wally World !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John !!
> 
> Where'd everybody go???



Playing on flea bay again! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Playing on flea bay again! LOL



Just been over to the MNTAINGAL thread spreadin rep.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just been over to the MNTAINGAL thread spreadin rep.



Good job Jerry! I was over there about a week ago,better stop by again!


----------



## tbone75

May need to find more Husky 350 parts after playing on flea bay! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good job Jerry! I was over there about a week ago,better stop by again!



I stop by there most every night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May need to find more Husky 350 parts after playing on flea bay! LOL




What you doing with all them smelly little things?....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What you doing with all them smelly little things?....LOL



They sell better than Stihls around here! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> I stop by there most every night.



What is her story. I know she has a lot of people behind her but again I haven't been here long enough to know the whole story.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They sell better than Stihls around here! LOL



Must be a regional thing...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must be a regional thing...LOL



No idea? Sold 8 Huskys and 2 Stihls in the last 3 months. LOL

Can't sell a pro saw around here? I try to tell them!


----------



## tbone75

Can't say I mind keeping all the pro saws! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Where did Uncle Rob go? Fall asleep at the lathe? LOL

Everyone else must have went to bed?


----------



## tbone75

I am not even close to you Jerry on project saws! But I seem to be trying? :msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> What is her story. I know she has a lot of people behind her but again I haven't been here long enough to know the whole story.



This Arboristsite is a big family, really big family, and the members are really supportive of each other. Jani, ( MNTAINGAL23) had some surgery for cancer, to help cheer her up during recovery and chemo some members started up a thread that would put her at the top of the rep page 1. With a lot of the members on here sending rep her way she has been on top several times. Just doing this as a means of showing support for her and her struggle to get well again, helps keep her spirits up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am not even close to you Jerry on project saws! But I seem to be trying? :msp_smile:



The Stihl 028 and 026 are the best sellers around here, the small Huskies get treated the same as throwaway Poolins. The 365 and up Huskies get some respect but the creamsicles rule....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl waiting on Jay for 064 and other parts? Soon as they get here I will box them up and send them out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stihl waiting on Jay for 064 and other parts? Soon as they get here I will box them up and send them out.



That will be a big project saw.....LOL
That 066 I got has all the makings of a fast one. 066 Flat Top, no decomp, poly flywheel , big crank and bearings, non limited ign. A little more work by me and it will give my other flat top a run for its money. Hope I can make it just a lil bit faster but if it just runs wqith the other one I will be very pleased.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Stihl 028 and 026 are the best sellers around here, the small Huskies get treated the same as throwaway Poolins. The 365 and up Huskies get some respect but the creamsicles rule....LOL



Sure wish I could figure out just what I did to my 365? That thing runs so good! LOL 

Not doing very well on projects lately. Between the weather and another dang cold! Guess they will be there when I get there! LOL

Really want to get to making some knives too! Got to make a few this year!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

I'm here John and Jerry. And mark

Lots of short cuts tonight. Not shortcuts 

No azztime on these jobs. 

Lathe hunting for someone.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That will be a big project saw.....LOL
> That 066 I got has all the makings of a fast one. 066 Flat Top, no decomp, poly flywheel , big crank and bearings, non limited ign. A little more work by me and it will give my other flat top a run for its money. Hope I can make it just a lil bit faster but if it just runs wqith the other one I will be very pleased.



Does the 066 and 064 take the same coil?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm here John and Jerry. And mark
> 
> Lots of short cuts tonight. Not shortcuts
> 
> No azztime on these jobs.
> 
> Lathe hunting for someone.



I would love to have a small lathe! Don't have room for much anything now! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Does the 066 and 064 take the same coil?



No,..those durn 064`s have several different coils and flywheel combinations and most won`t work with the other. Coil and flywheel must match.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I would love to have a small lathe! Don't have room for much anything now! LOL



Then that's 2 lathes. 

"Will find lathes for food"


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No,..those durn 064`s have several different coils and flywheel combinations and most won`t work with the other. Coil and flywheel must match.



Well chit! Guess I don't have one for my red light 066.......YET! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm here John and Jerry. And mark
> 
> Lots of short cuts tonight. Not shortcuts
> 
> No azztime on these jobs.
> 
> Lathe hunting for someone.



I hear you uncle Rob, gotta stay close and no time to be posting on here.
Seems every day there are more and more lathes+ endmills coming up for sale.
Colchester, Monarch, South Bend ,Leblond, Cincinnati and many others at near cheap prices.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Then that's 2 lathes.
> 
> "Will find lathes for food"



A bench top would be good enough for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A bench top would be good enough for me.



The bench top combination Lathe,Mill Drill units can do a lot of small hobby work in a very small space.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nearing 1 am here so its off to bed for me.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The bench top combination Lathe,Mill Drill units can do a lot of small hobby work in a very small space.



That would be very handy!

Then I need to learn how to use it!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nearing 1 am here so its off to bed for me.



Nite Jerry........Didn't notice it getting that late!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hear you uncle Rob, gotta stay close and no time to be posting on here.
> Seems every day there are more and more lathes+ endmills coming up for sale.
> Colchester, Monarch, South Bend ,Leblond, Cincinnati and many others at near cheap prices.



Yeah got to keep an eye out Jerry. Most will never need to cut threads. If folks would realize that they could get a higher quality lathe. 

There are exceptions. But a long setscrew loctited into the end of a shaft is SOOO much stronger than anything you could chase. 

Heck. What does 35 years count for these days when one has the Internet to get experience from. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jerry!!!


----------



## tbone75

Think I will hit the hay too!

Hope to get something more done tomorrow? 

Fix some saws other than just buying them! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night John.


----------



## dwraisor

Night john-boy


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

John got your package out  thursday i think? My birthday was saturday. Im legally able to vote now!  
For a present, my girlfriends grandpa gave me a lawn tractor! It runs too. Im excited. also got a $80 gift card to lowes  
My girlfriend is graduating in 2 weeks and coming home. I dont have time for saws at all  never enough time in the day!!! 
Iv got a few saws people have wanted me to fix. Got them out pretty quick thank goodness. 

I got an 026 that was missing 3 cylinder bolts... the guy wondered why it wouldnt run


----------



## dancan

Well late "Happy Birthday" Jacob .





No ''Birthday suit'' pictures please


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan!!

An hour and sleep !


----------



## dancan

Night Rob !
Now , about them ZZZSlackerzz ??


----------



## DSS

Do you ever sleep Danny??:msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

Not in the Morning.............. most days LOL


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZlacker checkin' in...had another thread to respond to...waiting on the coffee.............:bang:


----------



## dancan

There's other threads ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Don't you blas feem!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellers

My eyes are open,but that is about all. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Oh yeh,,start of another,,,, week or sumthin ??
isnt it the week that starts on monday ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh yeh,,start of another,,,, week or sumthin ??
> isnt it the week that starts on monday ?



I seem to remember something like that? Must be for them people with that bad three letter word?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I seem to remember something like that? Must be for them people with that bad three letter word?



the "J" word ??
as bad as the "W" word !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> the "J" word ??
> as bad as the "W" word !!



That's it!! 

Very bad words!!


----------



## tbone75

More rain today. Had some nasty storms go through last night! 50-60 mph. winds and inch hail. Missed me !!


----------



## roncoinc

Started clearing out around the woodstove yestday.
OL has it covered ib "stuff" ..
clean the pipe and bring some wood in.
been using furnace to take the chill off,woodstove would be to much.
keep forgetting to order valve for the splitter 
hopefully contractor shows up today to work on house..
guy been doing it is a good carpenter but the GC knows a lot more .


----------



## roncoinc

Oh yeh,,sparky was gonna check on laptop specs...

Scott was gonna check on sumthin else besides the valves ??

sunny and temps in the 70's today


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Started clearing out around the woodstove yestday.
> OL has it covered ib "stuff" ..
> clean the pipe and bring some wood in.
> been using furnace to take the chill off,woodstove would be to much.
> keep forgetting to order valve for the splitter
> hopefully contractor shows up today to work on house..
> guy been doing it is a good carpenter but the GC knows a lot more .



Had my stove lit several times already! Not today or yesterday. LOL

You see the valve Dan found?


----------



## roncoinc

LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!

here ya go John !!

Antique Mculloch Chain Saw Power Mac 6


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh yeh,,sparky was gonna check on laptop specs...
> 
> Scott was gonna check on sumthin else besides the valves ??
> 
> sunny and temps in the 70's today



Need to give Sparky a zap? LOL

We had 75 and very windy yesterday! 50 something today!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Had my stove lit several times already! Not today or yesterday. LOL
> 
> You see the valve Dan found?



no,wasnt signed in so couldnt see pic


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> here ya go John !!
> 
> Antique Mculloch Chain Saw Power Mac 6



Dang your MEEN early!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> no,wasnt signed in so couldnt see pic



New in the box for 55.00


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dang your MEEN early!



you see the price on that mini mac ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> New in the box for 55.00



what brand and model ?


----------



## tbone75

Before I forget!

Happy 18th. birthday Midget! 

Just a little late. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> you see the price on that mini mac ?



Nope? I better go look? LOL

Holey chit!! That is STUPID ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> what brand and model ?



Didn't say?


----------



## roncoinc

Caint say i ever seen one of these Jred's ?

2 Chainsaws jonsered 625 II


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Caint say i ever seen one of these Jred's ?
> 
> 2 Chainsaws jonsered 625 II



Seems like I seen one like that on flea bay not long ago?


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Oh yeh,,sparky was gonna check on laptop specs...
> 
> Scott was gonna check on sumthin else besides the valves ??
> 
> sunny and temps in the 70's today



What else am I looking for? The valve which is missing the detent cover and ............


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Caint say i ever seen one of these Jred's ?
> 
> 2 Chainsaws jonsered 625 II



625 II is the latest version of the 625...same saw as the late model 61 Husky basically...case changes from 625 to II... so top covers don't interchange that is also when they went from the 2 piece ign to the one piece Ducati ign. Least power of all the other saws in that family..base model..great firewood saw just not the whack of the 630 Super II or the 670 Super II or Champ but the same weight...don't own one...have a couple 630s though...same cc (61) but 625 is open port and 630 is closed port=more power..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> 625 II is the latest version of the 625...same saw as the late model 61 Husky basically...case changes from 625 to II... so top covers don't interchange that is also when they went from the 2 piece ign to the one piece Ducati ign. Least power of all the other saws in that family..base model..great firewood saw just not the whack of the 630 Super II or the 670 Super II or Champ but the same weight...don't own one...have a couple 630s though...same cc (61) but 625 is open port and 630 is closed port=more power..




And thats the REST of the story


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> What else am I looking for? The valve which is missing the detent cover and ............



dont member but thot it was impotent ??


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Ron are you going to try and get up to Mossman's Maine GTG this fall...not that far from you...it was a super time last fall and looks to be bigger this yr...won't be as hot and dusty as the Kittery one..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hey Ron are you going to try and get up to Mossman's Maine GTG this fall...not that far from you...it was a super time last fall and looks to be bigger this yr...won't be as hot and dusty as the Kittery one..



Where at ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> dont member but thot it was impotent ??



They got a pill for that now ya know.........


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Where at ??


Livermore Falls


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> They got a pill for that now ya know.........



I got blue pills,but they don't do nuttin for that? 

Sometimes make me feel better! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see Adam down there,must be catching up?

he has a lot of catching up to do! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Well john, my chit talking has caught up to me, it hurts to sneeze/caugh, bend over, stand up, sit down.....pulled something in my lower back. Done it before. Just took some ibuprofen and gonna have to deal with it! It'll go away in a couple days.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well john, my chit talking has caught up to me, it hurts to sneeze/caugh, bend over, stand up, sit down.....pulled something in my lower back. Done it before. Just took some ibuprofen and gonna have to deal with it! It'll go away in a couple days.



Sure hope it gets better fast! Got to say if it hurts to sneeze,could be worse than you think? You better have it checked out! You can do more damage way to easy! If you blew a disc? Hope its just a strain? But hurting like that,better chance its more?

If you blew one,you don't want to know what's next! Sure hope you didn't!!



I know way to much about back chit! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That would be very handy!
> 
> Then I need to learn how to use it!! LOL



It would not take you long to learn how to mount the cutters and do dsimple cuts. Takes most first time users a while to learn how to grind good threading cutter bits from a blank and to get it set up right to cut threads properly. Then you need to learn how to choose the right time to close the half nuts onto the threadchaser and how far to advance the bit on the cross slide each trip up the thread until you get the propr fit/spacing of the threads. Easy as eating pie.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah got to keep an eye out Jerry. Most will never need to cut threads. If folks would realize that they could get a higher quality lathe.
> 
> There are exceptions. But a long setscrew loctited into the end of a shaft is SOOO much stronger than anything you could chase.
> 
> Heck. What does 35 years count for these days when one has the Internet to get experience from. LOL



Almost every lathe I see for sale up here has a thread screw, most are low use lathes and good enough quality stuff for most of us rough machinists use. Prices vary a lot but often good quality lathes sell for a grand or less. The smaller lathes are more in demand than the big industrial stuff but the prices are about the same for them.


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time for Slugs!

Looks like I am the only Slug around? LOL


----------



## sefh3

Eatin' lunch myself.

Post some saws on CL last night. Trying to fund the truck project.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Eatin' lunch myself.
> 
> Post some saws on CL last night. Trying to fund the truck project.



I would like to see that old thing painted! Going to look very good!


----------



## tbone75

I guess I better get my arse doing something other than farting! LOL
The saw list needs to stop growing faster than I can fix them! 
Least I always have something to look forward to! LOL


----------



## greendohn

Hi Fellers,,and fallers,,

just fried up a pound of thick cut bacon with lots-o-black pepper,,drizzled in fresh honey before pulling it outta the bacon grease,,two fresh eggs over easy with cheese and whole wheat bread,,,the Dr.'s will tell ya' eating like that aint good for yer' heart, but I'm here to tell tell ya',,IT IS GOOD FOR MINE!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Two more boxes going out today. One to MA and one to MI


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I would like to see that old thing painted! Going to look very good!



Me too. I have the paint but not the tools to paint it myself. My neighbor said he might be able to help me out and paint it. He's a body man by trade and tinkers with stuff on the side in his garage.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Me too. I have the paint but not the tools to paint it myself. My neighbor said he might be able to help me out and paint it. He's a body man by trade and tinkers with stuff on the side in his garage.



I stihl have my paint guns and the know how,but your to dang far away! LOL
That plus I don't think I could stand up long enough to shoot it!
Always loved laying the paint on!


----------



## tbone75

Wish I had some pix of the cars,trucks bikes and semis I painted! Think the X-wives took them? Or trashed them? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I did get a saw in the mail today! Just a cheap Poulan 3300 parts saw. LOL It has a few good pieces I need.


----------



## AU_K2500

Made some progress with Jay. Might be a little closer to a project husky... this whole oven debacle is really setting my timeline back for this TS350....kinda want to be done with it already!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I stihl have my paint guns and the know how,but your to dang far away! LOL
> That plus I don't think I could stand up long enough to shoot it!
> Always loved laying the paint on!



I never got into the paint. I could build you one heck of a motor and drive line but never had the patience with paint or body work. Wish you were closer.... I could load your truck up with projects and saw :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Made some progress with Jay. Might be a little closer to a project husky... this whole oven debacle is really setting my timeline back for this TS350....kinda want to be done with it already!



If you can get it warm enough to get the bearing close you can use the case bolts to draw the cases together.


----------



## sefh3

Just becarful and draw the bolts in slowly and equally.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I stihl have my paint guns and the know how,but your to dang far away! LOL
> That plus I don't think I could stand up long enough to shoot it!
> Always loved laying the paint on!









Put a mask on and you'll be good to go , spray all day .........................


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> And thats the REST of the story



Thank you Paul Harvey. ;-))

Morning Ron


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Put a mask on and you'll be good to go , spray all day .........................



BWAHAHAHAH.....Thanks a lot Dan. Now I've gotta clean coffee out of my key board.


----------



## jimdad07

This is what my uncle threw in to get me to do all the mechanical work at his house. This is a real nice one, it arrives tomorrow. I can't wait, I am going to have to find the chainsaw attachment for this machine someday.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> This is what my uncle threw in to get me to do all the mechanical work at his house. This is a real nice one, it arrives tomorrow. I can't wait, I am going to have to find the chainsaw attachment for this machine someday.



Oly red Xville here ,Jim


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had time this afternoon to build a really nice 026 from the parts dept.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had time this afternoon to build a really nice 026 from the parts dept.



Sounds like a fancy way of saying junk pile....


----------



## dancan

''Scavenged Parts Pile''


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> ''Scavenged Parts Pile''



Yup,...made a nice runner to.
I ordered a new Meteor piston set for a 036 PRO also.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Sounds like a fancy way of saying junk pile....



Creamsicles never go into the junk pile, that`s for Poolins, Huoooskies and other POS saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mark would really like the parts dept here.....LOL


----------



## dancan

No spark issues in the ''Scavenged'' pile that I know of LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> This is what my uncle threw in to get me to do all the mechanical work at his house. This is a real nice one, it arrives tomorrow. I can't wait, I am going to have to find the chainsaw attachment for this machine someday.



Picture doesn't show. Would guess a Gravley??

Hey Jerry and Dan!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mark would really like the parts dept here.....LOL



Let me in there!! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup,...made a nice runner to.
> I ordered a new Meteor piston set for a 036 PRO also.



I think the other 036 PRO just had carb issues and a few missing parts .


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mark would really like the parts dept here.....LOL



Damn skippy


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Put a mask on and you'll be good to go , spray all day .........................



Put me some mudders on that thing and send it down! I could have some fun with that!
May need a bigger motor? No fun if it aint fast! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Strange the pic didn't show, it's a Gravely Professional 12. This is not the one I am getting, but this is what it looks like. He threw in a sulky as well.


----------



## aikiman2000

ok guys heres my question, taking my free stihl 361 down to get its bar and chain today. im thinking 18" so ill have a little less chain to pull, and will i be able to step up the sprocket size one tooth for more chain speed with an 18" bar? or will i loose to much torque?

should i stay at 3/8 or change to .325? (yes my saw shop does have a .325 full skip chizel, i asked aboout it years ago)

and lastly....i dont have the cash to experiment.....what realy cuts faster? full skip, half skip or plain jane?

this 361 is going to be my fire wood saw...so the speed counts here.
im still going to use my older husky 55 for delimbing and smaller stuff because its light weight.......that is untill i can get that 254 running :msp_w00t:

H-man in alaska


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Strange the pic didn't show, it's a Gravely Professional 12.



Now that is a nice one! Great score Jim !! 

Could I ever use that here!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I think the other 036 PRO just had carb issues and a few missing parts .



There is several of dem in there...LOL
One of them only needs a new piston and rings cause someone straight gassed it, ...can I keep that one....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Strange the pic didn't show, it's a Gravely Professional 12. This is not the one I am getting, but this is what it looks like. He threw in a sulky as well.




Dern lad. That is pricey rig. A real workhorse.


----------



## pioneerguy600

aikiman2000 said:


> ok guys heres my question, taking my free stihl 361 down to get its bar and chain today. im thinking 18" so ill have a little less chain to pull, and will i be able to step up the sprocket size one tooth for more chain speed with an 18" bar? or will i loose to much torque?
> 
> should i stay at 3/8 or change to .325? (yes my saw shop does have a .325 full skip chizel, i asked aboout it years ago)
> 
> and lastly....i dont have the cash to experiment.....what realy cuts faster? full skip, half skip or plain jane?
> 
> this 361 is going to be my fire wood saw...so the speed counts here.
> im still going to use my older husky 55 for delimbing and smaller stuff because its light weight.......that is untill i can get that 254 running :msp_w00t:
> 
> H-man in alaska



On a 361 with an 18" bar in softwood like you have up there I would run full comp chisel chain, it will outcut any of the others on a bar that size. Skip chain is for use on bars over 25" in wood 25" and bigger diameter. Run an 8 pin rim in 3/8" Stihl RSC and don`t look back.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Now that is a nice one! Great score Jim !!
> 
> Could I ever use that here!



That would be a good one for you, much more user friendly I am told than the older ones. This one has a keyed electric start.

In other news, I am almost ready to go after black bears this weekend up in the Adirondacks. Have my pack whittled down to about 60# with pretty much everything I need for a three day trip into the Cranberry Lake primitive wilderness area, over 20,000 acres of land with not a single road on it and we have to paddle into where we are going to camp. I can't wait, I don't even care if I get anything, it should be a good time.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That would be a good one for you, much more user friendly I am told than the older ones. This one has a keyed electric start.
> 
> In other news, I am almost ready to go after black bears this weekend up in the Adirondacks. Have my pack whittled down to about 60# with pretty much everything I need for a three day trip into the Cranberry Lake primitive wilderness area, over 20,000 acres of land with not a single road on it and we have to paddle into where we are going to camp. I can't wait, I don't even care if I get anything, it should be a good time.



Good luck! Sounds like a great trip!!
But remember,you get one you got to get it out too! LOL


----------



## tbone75

OK guys !

Just got the 2012 Media-Cat for Stihl! I will start making copies and mailing them out!

Who wants one?

This one don't expire!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That would be a good one for you, much more user friendly I am told than the older ones. This one has a keyed electric start.
> 
> In other news, I am almost ready to go after black bears this weekend up in the Adirondacks. Have my pack whittled down to about 60# with pretty much everything I need for a three day trip into the Cranberry Lake primitive wilderness are, over 20,000 acres of land with not a single road on it and we have to paddle into where we are going to camp. I can't wait, I don't even care if I get anything, it should be a good time.



Sounds like a great trip, best of luck. Those are the kind of trips I like to make back into our backwoods here,..yes we still have some backwood county here. I made 2 trips back in this spring, takes 4.5 hrs of paddling, carry overs(portages) and more paddling to get there, no roads and seldom see other humans back there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK guys !
> 
> Just got the 2012 Media-Cat for Stihl! I will start making copies and mailing them out!
> 
> Who wants one?



ME-ME-ME,...Are they on a disc with no time limit?


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> That would be a good one for you, much more user friendly I am told than the older ones. This one has a keyed electric start.
> 
> In other news, I am almost ready to go after black bears this weekend up in the Adirondacks. Have my pack whittled down to about 60# with pretty much everything I need for a three day trip into the Cranberry Lake primitive wilderness area, over 20,000 acres of land with not a single road on it and we have to paddle into where we are going to camp. I can't wait, I don't even care if I get anything, it should be a good time.



My Lil kid and I used to go to BC every year and canoe in. Reminded memof the Adirondacs growing up. Really miss it. 

Enjoy!!

Grumman?


----------



## tbone75

Hey Jim,trade you my 066 for that nice Gravely !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> ME-ME-ME,...Are they on a disc with no time limit?



DVD no limit!


----------



## dancan

aikiman2000 said:


> ok guys heres my question, taking my free stihl 361 down to get its bar and chain today. im thinking 18" so ill have a little less chain to pull, and will i be able to step up the sprocket size one tooth for more chain speed with an 18" bar? or will i loose to much torque?
> 
> should i stay at 3/8 or change to .325? (yes my saw shop does have a .325 full skip chizel, i asked aboout it years ago)
> 
> and lastly....i dont have the cash to experiment.....what realy cuts faster? full skip, half skip or plain jane?
> 
> this 361 is going to be my fire wood saw...so the speed counts here.
> im still going to use my older husky 55 for delimbing and smaller stuff because its light weight.......that is untill i can get that 254 running :msp_w00t:
> 
> H-man in alaska



3/8's 7 pin 16'' on the 361's is most common over here with a few 18''s . I might be wrong but I think you have to change the bearing and clutch drum to run 8's .
I've never bothered to run 325 but I think that it would be slower and that skip would be worse , I could be wrong on that too LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.....no saw work today.....damp and mild here most of the day. I spent the day overhauling my main woodstove.....it's been a couple yrs...maybe three....to long anyway. Had to pull the grates, firebrick liners and combustion chamber plates.... Both combustion chambers were full of ash..all the way to the top....I have no idea how it even worked at all!! Cleaned that all out, readjusted the the door handles to fit the gaskets snug....the bolts had loosened that held the exhaust thimble in place had to readjust that as well. Cleaned the glass and all outside surfaces and tightened everything up. Checked the chimney...clean as a whistle as usual...some carbon in the cleanout so I shoveled that out.

It should run quite bit more efficently this winter compared to last. I really like this stove I used it the last 6-7 yrs...cost a bundle, but it burns the smoke so there never any creasote problems or smoke coming from the chimney except at startup or if it dies down to almost out before I add wood...but as long as it is fired every 8 hrs or so you never see any smoke and it runs very constant...never have to adjust the air once it's up and running.....cool thing.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> DVD no limit!



Sweet....the ones I get from the dealer always has an expirey date and they always seem to be running out....LOL


----------



## aikiman2000

thanks pioneer.

im itching to try this girl out. a full extra horsepower! this will be a treat!
come winter ill open that muffler.

and thanks for the advise.

H-man in alaska


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.....no saw work today.....damp and mild here most of the day. I spent the day overhauling my main woodstove.....it's been a couple yrs...maybe three....to long anyway. Had to pull the grates, firebrick liners and combustion chamber plates.... Both combustion chambers were full of ash..all the way to the top....I have no idea how it even worked at all!! Cleaned that all out, readjusted the the door handles to fit the gaskets snug....the bolts had loosened that held the exhaust thimble in place had to readjust that as well. Cleaned the glass and all outside surfaces and tightened everything up. Checked the chimney...clean as a whistle as usual...some carbon in the cleanout so I shoveled that out.
> 
> It should run quite bit more efficently this winter compared to last. I really like this stove I used it the last 6-7 yrs...cost a bundle, but it burns the smoke so there never any creasote problems or smoke coming from the chimney except at startup or if it dies down to almost out before I add wood...but as long as it is fired every 8 hrs or so you never see any smoke and it runs very constant...never have to adjust the air once it's up and running.....cool thing.....



Sounds like one hell of a nice stove!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sweet....the ones I get from the dealer always has an expirey date and they always seem to be running out....LOL



I will get it out to you ASAP!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dern. Whole clan down there.


----------



## tbone75

My other machinist buddy brought over his 2800 Poulan for me to look at. Start but just die in 30 secs. Took me a while to find the problem! Impulse line was plugged up! First time I have seen that one? LOL Running great again!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like one hell of a nice stove!



Google Image Result for http://www.antiquestoves.ca/uploads/photos/ea216a98-0e23-4da3-a6a4-7bbc1415445d_P1100199.JPG


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like one hell of a nice stove!



Hell of a price too!! Bought it back before the recession..depression..crash??? Whatever... back when I had money and thought I only needed one saw......LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Dern. Whole clan down there.



Sure is! LOL

Where is that MEEN Ol Smurf? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Dern. Whole clan down there.



Hi uncle Rob, missed ya on the other page.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will get it out to you ASAP!



Sounds good, I will be looking up a lot of Stihl parts this winter....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Google Image Result for http://www.antiquestoves.ca/uploads/photos/ea216a98-0e23-4da3-a6a4-7bbc1415445d_P1100199.JPG



My Grandmas SIL used one of them her whole life! Didn't want anything else!

We can buy them not far from me at a Amish hardware. Or something like that?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hell of a price too!! Bought it back before the recession..depression..crash??? Whatever... back when I had money and thought I only needed one saw......LOL!!!



You.........................One saw? 50 years ago? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hi uncle Rob, missed ya on the other page.



Hey Jerry;

Took my dad to PT and then took both folks for a ride. 

Heating pad then off to work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My Grandmas SIL used one of them her whole life! Didn't want anything else!
> 
> We can buy them not far from me at a Amish hardware. Or something like that?



You can have them custom built with custom colors also. One sweet cook stove.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry;
> 
> Took my dad to PT and then took both folks for a ride.
> 
> Heating pad then off to work.



Long drive,..long night..?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can have them custom built with custom colors also. One sweet cook stove.



Better have a custom wallet too! LOL

My X-BIL has a ODWB that reburns the smoke some how? No stack on it? Tried to talk him out of it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Its a wonder that disc ever made it to me! It was addressed to...................................... Sir Nutty Buddy! LOL
That dang Mastermind is funny! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Long drive,..long night..?



Drive for a couple of hours. Had to get up early to get that MS200'. 

It wont be a 12 hr shift to night. And an hour each way for work. 

They enjoy getting out, see the farm land.


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas. Y'all sure Are chatty.


Time to self medicate the back....Ahhhb that's better. Nothing like some good whiskey!


----------



## Cantdog

This is the stove I have except mine's Hunter Green...they no longer seem to make them in that color....Glad I got mine when I did...not much into boardeaux or biscuit.....damn nice working unit though..not just another "Pretty Face".......


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas. Y'all sure Are chatty.
> 
> 
> Time to self medicate the back....Ahhhb that's better. Nothing like some good whiskey!



Feeling any better? Or worse?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Better have a custom wallet too! LOL
> 
> My X-BIL has a ODWB that reburns the smoke some how? No stack on it? Tried to talk him out of it! LOL



I would buy the scrap parts if ever they scraped one of our big submersible motor cases. 

Inner and outer cases inch thick cast iron and seals at each end. Make a firebox from hexx.


----------



## Cantdog

Whoops!! Sorry had chicken on the grill...trying to do to many things at once!!

Resolute Acclaim Wood Burning Stoves by Vermont Castings


----------



## tbone75

Just in case you guys think I BSing you. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Feeling any better? Or worse?



Bout the same limbered up a little. As you know sometimes mornings can be the worst. 

Its gonna be a couple days. No big deal. Got a full....well almost full bottle of whiskey


----------



## pioneerguy600

A few picts of the 026 I built today from the parts saws,


















[/IMG]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-vF1GEsCRr78/UHyVxCsoVPI/AAAAAAAALLY/FZ7LCy7MLk0/s640/Burning%2520Man%25202012%2520%2520BRC%2520006.jpg?gl=[/IMG]


----------



## aikiman2000

i just replaced my old blaze king 2 years ago....it was cracking all over the place!
now i have a dutch west 2461

nice 400lb cast iron, glass door the wife loves....wich i get to scrape clean every 30 seconts (so much for thier air wash system)

the stove does put out decent heat, when it gets into the catalytic mode....but the stove is very very picky! the firebox is long 21" wide so it will hold a 19" log, but its not tall or deep so i cant load much wood inthere, and no good size peices.
i took all my large half rounds from my blaze king and had to replit into quarters!

H-man in alaska


----------



## AU_K2500

Jerry, you run a saw/equipment shop? Seen the sticker on that saw....


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Jerry, you run a saw/equipment shop? Seen the sticker on that saw....



No that was Dan.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> No that was Dan.



so yall ARE related....I knew it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> so yall ARE related....I knew it.



LOL,...That`s the," other guy".


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> so yall ARE related....I knew it.



Wait a minit !!! 

this could BE sumthin !!

no,dan's last name is diff..


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Wait a minit !!!
> 
> this could BE sumthin !!
> 
> no,dan's last name is diff..



Well look who showed up!!!!

Hey Ron.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Wait a minit !!!
> 
> this could BE sumthin !!
> 
> no,dan's last name is diff..



Damn it.....now I'm confused again
The sticker says myers...Jerry's Sig says myers....they talk about each other all the Tim so their either related or....well I won't go there! Lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Bout the same limbered up a little. As you know sometimes mornings can be the worst.
> 
> Its gonna be a couple days. No big deal. Got a full....well almost full bottle of whiskey



Morning is always the worst for me!
You take it easy on that back and bottle! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Morning is always the worst for me!
> You take it easy on that back and bottle! LOL



Couldn't hardly get my socks on this morning...OL kept offering to help. I had choice words! Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

One`s on early,one`s on late, seldom see them both on at the same time.....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

I was born at night but it wasn't last night.


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,vermont castings has always made nice stoves..worth the investment..my first circulator only lasted 27 years,now on my second one but first one is rebuildable when i get to it.
I like longer burn times tho,,and a built in fan to blow the heat.. a full load can go 12 hrs no prob..unless,,below zero out..
see some big houses heated with vermont casting stoves tho.and they look good doing it..


----------



## aikiman2000

all right yall, me the kids and the saw are off to the saw shop.
have a wonderful day

H-man in alaska


----------



## pioneerguy600

aikiman2000 said:


> all right yall, me the kids and the saw are off to the saw shop.
> have a wonderful day
> 
> H-man in alaska



Hope they have what you are looking for.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas.
No work tonight, taking a breather. 
Doing alittle research on the computer so ill be able to talk alittle. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## roncoinc

Got some major work done on the house today,,stood back and said " what would Jerry do ? " ..
finished support on the gable end and went to the supporting front.. three 20 ton jacks and got all major supporting beams in and lowered to perfect level ! 
more work to do on 28 ft of gable end but that should be nothing but time and work..
friend has a sawmill and i just go up and get anything i need ,,free 
doing bottom skirting with PT plywood,,no more rot !!
THEN the new deck goes up ! 
made a mess of the garden in front of the house,,thats called "collateral damage " and is acceptable..
the mess from tearing down old deck and and rebuilding is going to take a day or more to clean up !
three dump truck loads so far..
Jerry still hasn't showed up yet ??

put a saw on CL and was supposed to show it to two people,keep missing on that  ,,


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey midget...what's up....wait, how would you know?


----------



## little possum

Supper shower bedtime work. My life.. Did venture off to WV/KY to ride 4wheelers over the weekend. Had a great time. 
Still kickin it down in da sticks and buildin conveyor. 40hrs a week.. Miss you guys but quads/bikes and bang sticks are keepin me busy. I still read a good bit


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,vermont castings has always made nice stoves..worth the investment..my first circulator only lasted 27 years,now on my second one but first one is rebuildable when i get to it.
> I like longer burn times tho,,and a built in fan to blow the heat.. a full load can go 12 hrs no prob..unless,,below zero out..
> see some big houses heated with vermont casting stoves tho.and they look good doing it..



I've had one of those circulators.....not to pretty but one hell of a stove....24" wood, end load, ash pan, fan and when the dog walks he won't burst into flames.. The older VC were OK...heated with a Vigilant for 11yrs......but stihl just a cast iron box you put wood in and set fire to....plus you had to practically shut the stove down to clean ashes...sucked...This new one is whole 'nuther species.....I've burnt wood nearly all my life and thought I knew what there was to be known about stoves...I was wrong...had to actually read the instructions....and follow them as well...once you're all retrained it's the cat's wiskers...lots of heat and way easy on the wood pile....but the best part is "No Creasote".."No Smoke"


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got some major work done on the house today,,stood back and said " what would Jerry do ? " ..
> finished support on the gable end and went to the supporting front.. three 20 ton jacks and got all major supporting beams in and lowered to perfect level !
> more work to do on 28 ft of gable end but that should be nothing but time and work..
> friend has a sawmill and i just go up and get anything i need ,,free
> doing bottom skirting with PT plywood,,no more rot !!
> THEN the new deck goes up !
> made a mess of the garden in front of the house,,thats called "collateral damage " and is acceptable..
> the mess from tearing down old deck and and rebuilding is going to take a day or more to clean up !
> three dump truck loads so far..
> Jerry still hasn't showed up yet ??
> 
> put a saw on CL and was supposed to show it to two people,keep missing on that  ,,



Sounding much better Ron!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas.
> No work tonight, taking a breather.
> Doing alittle research on the computer so ill be able to talk alittle.
> 
> How's everyone doing?



Hey Jacob ! Whatcha looking for?


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
No work on saws or the truck tonight. I did spend an hour trying to get into my plow truck. The key pad won't open the door and the locks were froze. I let them soak in some penetrating oil for a bit and it finally opened.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see Scott found the picts.....then deleted his post....LOL


----------



## sefh3

Yeah I did. The last page didn't open. Interent connection issue. I was able to post but couldn't read any. I think it's fixed now.


----------



## sefh3

Jerry,
I would like to see that "junk" pile or spare parts pile you have.


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Scott,

Almost bought a step side couple years ago from a good mechanic friend. Too much rust. I learned to drive in a 78 Chevy scottsdale...brings back a lot of memories. 

Sent that box out today. Let me know when you get them if you have any issues with them....or want more!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Hey Jacob ! Whatcha looking for?



Iv been getting power tools in lately. Alot of them wont run right, so im going to start rebuilding them! 

Having to do research on good prices for batterys to rebuild battery packs. And also looking what kind of brushes I need.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Jerry,
> I would like to see that "junk" pile or spare parts pile you have.



You and a lot of others I won`t name would like to see that parts pile also...LOL
Not many ever get to see that.....:matrix:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey midget...what's up....wait, how would you know?



Took me a min to get that... 

Waiting for parts for a couple of saws.  
Going to rebuild another poulan wildthing, its going to be another hot saw!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I've had one of those circulators.....not to pretty but one hell of a stove....24" wood, end load, ash pan, fan and when the dog walks he won't burst into flames.. The older VC were OK...heated with a Vigilant for 11yrs......but stihl just a cast iron box you put wood in and set fire to....plus you had to practically shut the stove down to clean ashes...sucked...This new one is whole 'nuther species.....I've burnt wood nearly all my life and thought I knew what there was to be known about stoves...I was wrong...had to actually read the instructions....and follow them as well...once you're all retrained it's the cat's wiskers...lots of heat and way easy on the wood pile....but the best part is "No Creasote".."No Smoke"



I was wrong on how old the old circulator was,,bot in 1976,brandy new,,36 yrs old..
even with house in worse shape than i thot,most insulation gone from underneath.,due to critter infestation,,rot and air leaks,,roof leaking last winter with wet insulation,,still only three cords of wood for the winter heat..
small house helps too 
never clean my SS chimney,,put it up in 1981..still clean,,shiny inside even..
was helping my father cut and burn when living at home,since 1962,,he was pizzed heating oil went up to 13 CENTS a gallon !!
bot the first circulator about ,,76 when i rented a place had a chimney..
still like the thingy on the wall that makes the big box thing put out hot air just by turning a dail tho !! LOL !!
using it now,stove would put out to much in this mild wx..
the people i know with VC stoves have the nice ones,,they swear by them also..sure do keep thier places nice and warm and not use much wood..
I'm not much up on the new stove technology but if i was going to change VC would be in the running for sure..
you made a good choice for sure..
with that said,,the capacity of the circulator,12 hrs anytime, and the heat output,and the burn time,and the ash pan.not having to turn down the stove to empty it,,for MY situation works fine for me..
YOUR house and multiple stoves and heating area is different..good thing you found what works best without lots of wasted time,work and wood..
i HATE waste of any kind !!
i even hate wasted labor  meens i'm lazy


----------



## tbone75

Not having any luck making a copy of this disc! 
I have a DVD copy program,but it won't work?

Ron !!! :help:


----------



## jimdad07

Too much going on here the last few nights, try to hang out and bam, new distraction. My pack for the upcoming trip comes in at 40#, ought to be just right. Figure when I venture out into the woods, it will comes with me and act as a survival pack. Real easy to get lost in those woods up there, bringing a roll of reflective tape to mark my trail in and out. 
I am enjoying the wood stove talk. Those VC stoves are great. I have a 22yr-old Lopi stove that came out of the house I grew up in, my uncle and I installed it when I was eight. That was my first year living with him and my first good Tug Hill winter. Lived there for twelve years and fed that stove steady every winter from the first snow in October to the last that was sometimes in April. Miss winters like that.


----------



## Gjt1980

Ms460 or 046 wich would you want and why


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Too much going on here the last few nights, try to hang out and bam, new distraction. My pack for the upcoming trip comes in at 40#, ought to be just right. Figure when I venture out into the woods, it will comes with me and act as a survival pack. Real easy to get lost in those woods up there, bringing a roll of reflective tape to mark my trail in and out.
> I am enjoying the wood stove talk. Those VC stoves are great. I have a 22yr-old Lopi stove that came out of the house I grew up in, my uncle and I installed it when I was eight. That was my first year living with him and my first good Tug Hill winter. Lived there for twelve years and fed that stove steady every winter from the first snow in October to the last that was sometimes in April. Miss winters like that.




Tug Hill Plateau gets some snow!! I have a movie of the 1936 winter there and Walter Snowfighters doing damage to drifts. 

Tub Hill. 108" of snow in 48 hrs once!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Checked on them saws from that guy locally john hes siluppose to get back with me


----------



## sefh3

Our lovely spam bot posts and everyone leaves.....


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Our lovely spam bot posts and everyone leaves.....



I am stihl here! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am stihl here! LOL



I am not far away.


----------



## tbone75

Got to tuck the OL in! She had a very long day!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Email totally wigged out. 

Says it's updated. But no emails load into inbox.


----------



## dancan

Hey all !
'Cept them ZZZSlackerz !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey all !
> 'Cept them ZZZSlackerz !



You're up early...even for you!!

Hey Stihl 041S......


----------



## aikiman2000

hey guys, thinking about getting 2 more wood stoves for the cabin one for the upstairs to help out with winter temps when its -30 out side its very cold upstairs, sometimes as low as 45. (try convincing the wife to get naked when its 45 in the bedroom......this may be a very good investment!!!!!!

and the other wood stove im gonna try and find a old warn out blaze king-king or queen or similar, and cut a 6" hole in the bottom back center, ill stack the stove on top of my other wood stove, connect the lower wood stove chimney to the hole in the bottom of the upper wood stove.
ill stack wood inside the upper wood stove which will be dried by the smoke from the lower wood stove, plus the upper wood stove will get hot also, double heat out put, and drier wood!
(think double barrel wood stove, except not a cheap piece of...)

H-man in alaska


----------



## Cantdog

This may be one of those "good days" There was enough coals left in the cookstove to fire that right up without kindeling.....then I opens my email and find the guy I got the 521EV from has refunded my paypal $23.00 for the crushed sparkplug cover it got from poor packing!! Going good so far...but it is early yet!!! Now lets see about that coffee......


----------



## Cantdog

aikiman2000 said:


> hey guys, thinking about getting 2 more wood stoves for the cabin one for the upstairs to help out with winter temps when its -30 out side its very cold upstairs, sometimes as low as 45. (try convincing the wife to get naked when its 45 in the bedroom......this may be a very good investment!!!!!!
> 
> and the other wood stove im gonna try and find a old warn out blaze king-king or queen or similar, and cut a 6" hole in the bottom back center, ill stack the stove on top of my other wood stove, connect the lower wood stove chimney to the hole in the bottom of the upper wood stove.
> ill stack wood inside the upper wood stove which will be dried by the smoke from the lower wood stove, plus the upper wood stove will get hot also, double heat out put, and drier wood!
> (think double barrel wood stove, except not a cheap piece of...)
> 
> H-man in alaska




LOL!! I am with ya on the upstairs stove!!! I got a large Blazeking down cellar but I think shipping from Maine would be a deal killerLOL!!. I don't know about stacking them....the top one sounds to me more like an afterburner!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey H man 

Hey Robin. 

Sounds like a good email. 

Ever kick yourself for missing a chance to ask a question because you see someone in one light and dont look further. 

You know what a Cunningham is or is it just for racing yachts?

Love boats and never talked boats with the man. My loss.


----------



## Cantdog

I'm afraid I don't know what a Cunningham is...sorry..


----------



## dancan

Coals ?? Fire ??
It was 72F here yesterday , even hotter in the sun .
Early , better than being late , just ask Ron .


----------



## aikiman2000

my down stairs wood stoves is a vermont castings 2461, thats a catalytic model, so the smoke coming out shouldnt be too super hot, as it enters the upper wood stove, it will rise through all the wood drying it then exit the upper wood stove and out the chimney she goes! the wood in the upper wood stove wont burn because there will be little no oxygen present (oxygen is used up in the lower wood stove, upper wood stove air entrance is sealed)

H-man in alaska


----------



## dancan

I think another stove would be a better way of getting more btu's in the house than trying to modify what you have .


----------



## Cantdog

aikiman2000 said:


> my down stairs wood stoves is a vermont castings 2461, thats a catalytic model, so the smoke coming out shouldnt be too super hot, as it enters the upper wood stove, it will rise through all the wood drying it then exit the upper wood stove and out the chimney she goes! the wood in the upper wood stove wont burn because there will be little no oxygen present (oxygen is used up in the lower wood stove, upper wood stove air entrance is sealed)
> 
> H-man in alaska



I don't know H-Man..stihl sounds pretty sketchy to me.....where are you planning on storing this newly dried, 500 drgree, smoke saturated firewood (or charcoal if you misjudge your timing)...not givin you a hard time but I see issues..just sayin....if your OL is anything like mine, she won't be all that tickled with a wood box full of eye watering, smokin firewood..


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I'm afraid I don't know what a Cunningham is...sorry..



Also known as a " smart pig" get it? It is a downhaul used to change the shape of the sail.

My fault. Could have asked a man who did and never remembered. It always seemed to lean toward cars and racing. It never got to sail boat racing. 

I was always way in the back of the class anyway. LOL


----------



## aikiman2000

leave it in the upper stove. i think your perhaps visualizing what im describing differently. the lower wood stove is the primary wood stove for down stairs, ill have a second older wood stove stacked directly on top of the first one, as the smoke exits the lower wood stove it rises up through the upper wood stove stacked on top of it, this hot smoke in turn dries wood (think firewood kiln) stacked in the upper wood stove, and serves as a handy spot to store wood also. thus im continually providing myself kiln dried fire wood.

you gotta remember it gets -30 sometimes at my place, top notch wood is good! and all it did was rain half this summer, so my wood piles arent very dry this year.

H-man in alaska 
ps sorry about slow replies, im running in and out of the house getting stuff done!...lol


----------



## roncoinc

YAWNnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.......................

stihl dark out !! 

to early.


----------



## roncoinc

John,,the dvd is probly encrypted.
if your copy program dont have a decrypter wont work.
can download a new program but dialup ??


----------



## dancan

ImgBurn ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> ImgBurn ?



That would work also.,if dvd not encrypted.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,the dvd is probly encrypted.
> if your copy program dont have a decrypter wont work.
> can download a new program but dialup ??



This thing is just a copy,and others here don't have any problem doing it? 
Could be I need something else to do it?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This thing is just a copy,and others here don't have any problem doing it?
> Could be I need something else to do it?



What program are you using ?
what program are others using ?
what size is the info on the disk ?
is the disk a cd or dvd,if dvd is original a R+ or a R- ?
what type of disk you trying to put it on ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What program are you using ?
> what program are others using ?
> what size is the info on the disk ?
> is the disk a cd or dvd,if dvd is original a R+ or a R- ?
> what type of disk you trying to put it on ?



Don't know? Roxio DVD copy
Don't know?
DVD R+
OOPS DVD R-


----------



## roncoinc

John fell asleep again !


----------



## tbone75

Told you I am very puter stupid! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't know?
> Don't know?
> DVD R+
> OOPS DVD R-



Dont know what program YOU are using to try and copy ?
what ver windows you using.

noticed on local news NH released abandoned property list..
thot maybe an auction but was a link to missingmoney.com.
put in my name and got free money coming !! 
less than $100 so i dont know how much..
coming from met life ,,dont remember doing bizz with them ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. 

Off to the Salt mines once again!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont know what program YOU are using to try and copy ?
> what ver windows you using.
> 
> noticed on local news NH released abandoned property list..
> thot maybe an auction but was a link to missingmoney.com.
> put in my name and got free money coming !!
> less than $100 so i dont know how much..
> coming from met life ,,dont remember doing bizz with them ?



I have windows XP on one and I think 7 on the new one. Try both to copy it?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas.
> 
> Off to the Salt mines once again!



Hows the back?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John fell asleep again !



Nope! Had to go drop something off! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have Roxio DVD copy in the old puter


----------



## tbone75

Tried loading the DVD copy program into my new puter,but it didn't like it!!


----------



## tbone75

My old puter has 2 DVD drives in it,one is a burner.Makes it easy to copy anything else?
The new one only has one drive in it. I don't know how to get it to copy with just one drive?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Tried loading the DVD copy program into my new puter,but it didn't like it!!



Not made for win 7 probly.
in win7,start,puter,left side click on the dvd drive ( dvd in ) top left clik on burn to disk

didnt know so many John king's in OH owed money ! 
i put in your name to see..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Not made for win 7 probly.
> in win7,start,puter,left side click on the dvd drive ( dvd in ) top left clik on burn to disk
> 
> didnt know so many John king's in OH owed money !
> i put in your name to see..



I know of 3 John Kings close to me! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Hows the back?



Worse than yesterday....which kind of surprised me. But I'm here...early as usual, lol.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Not made for win 7 probly.
> in win7,start,puter,left side click on the dvd drive ( dvd in ) top left clik on burn to disk
> 
> didnt know so many John king's in OH owed money !
> i put in your name to see..



Will give it a try!


----------



## Cantdog

The Stihl mothership in hovering, in syncronus orbit 26 mlies above your house John....they spent this year's flippycap R&D budgit on really good jambing equipment just to combat folks like you....the ones trying to spread Stihl confidential info to the masses....for free!!! No such word in the Stihl language...there's "fee" which we all know about from going to a Stihlership and these's "flee" which some prospective customers do when they see the scam being run at said Stihlership...but no "free" in the Stihl dictionary....now if you charged $10.00 a copy and sent them $5.00 on every copy I bet they'd shut the jambers down and you would be able to burn as many discs as you want.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Not made for win 7 probly.
> in win7,start,puter,left side click on the dvd drive ( dvd in ) top left clik on burn to disk
> 
> didnt know so many John king's in OH owed money !
> i put in your name to see..



Tells me no files to burn to disc ? How do I get it to burn the program to the disc?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> The Stihl mothership in hovering, in syncronus orbit 26 mlies above your house John....they spent this year's flippycap R&D budgit on really good jambing equipment just to combat folks like you....the ones trying to spread Stihl confidential info to the masses....for free!!! No such word in the Stihl language...there's "fee" which we all know about from going to a Stihlership and these's "flee" which some prospective customers do when they see the scam being run at said Stihlership...but no "free" in the Stihl dictionary....now if you charged $10.00 a copy and sent them $5.00 on every copy I bet they'd shut the jambers down and you would be able to burn as many discs as you want.....



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Worse than yesterday....which kind of surprised me. But I'm here...early as usual, lol.



Better listen to this Ol Phart and go get it checked out!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> The Stihl mothership in hovering, in syncronus orbit 26 mlies above your house John....they spent this year's flippycap R&D budgit on really good jambing equipment just to combat folks like you....the ones trying to spread Stihl confidential info to the masses....for free!!! No such word in the Stihl language...there's "fee" which we all know about from going to a Stihlership and these's "flee" which some prospective customers do when they see the scam being run at said Stihlership...but no "free" in the Stihl dictionary....now if you charged $10.00 a copy and sent them $5.00 on every copy I bet they'd shut the jambers down and you would be able to burn as many discs as you want.....



you forgot FLEECE !


----------



## tbone75

I burned something on the disc? LOL But don't look like its all there from what I see on the disc?


----------



## tbone75

All I got was short cuts?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> you forgot FLEECE !




That's the next word in the dictionary....I never got past "Flee" though...took it to heart...never got to "Fleece"...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

BRB ............. Going to go start a fire! Cold in here!


----------



## tbone75

43 outside 67 inside! No wonder I am cold!

Stove was all ready,just had to toss a match in it. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Better listen to this Ol Phart and go get it checked out!!



I'm sure its just a strain....its not like I stepped in a whole and broke my leg or anything......too soon?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I'm sure its just a strain....its not like I stepped in a whole and broke my leg or anything......too soon?



Don't be running through the woods with some kind of saw? That story keeps changing? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey john. Looks like that little turd made it to Ohier a little early. Says its going to be delivered today....


----------



## tbone75

Slug lunch is over.May get something done now?

No mail lady yet,but should be any time now!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. 

I left and the world was blissful. 

I wake up and the world is hacking about hating Stihl. 

Wake your best shot. Blah. Blah. Blah. Lol

Too tired to comment. 

Family GTG. Gotta go.

Hey John. What did you think of the forges??


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Slug lunch is over.May get something done now?
> 
> No mail lady yet,but should be any time now!



Anything yet?




Morning Rob!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Anything yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Rob!!



Just got it Mark! Me and my Nephew thank you very much!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Just got it Mark! Me and my Nephew thank you very much!



No problem John. After all, it was just sitting on the floor. It ought to be a decent runner. Just glad I could help.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> No problem John. After all, it was just sitting on the floor. It ought to be a decent runner. Just glad I could help.



Looks a lot better than what is was when I sent it to you! LOL I will fire it up after I get back from the PO.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I left and the world was blissful.
> 
> I wake up and the world is hacking about hating Stihl.
> 
> Wake your best shot. Blah. Blah. Blah. Lol
> 
> Too tired to comment.
> 
> Family GTG. Gotta go.
> 
> Hey John. What did you think of the forges??



Haven't had a chance to look at them yet! Sluggish! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I left and the world was blissful.
> 
> I wake up and the world is hacking about hating Stihl.
> 
> Wake your best shot. Blah. Blah. Blah. Lol
> 
> Too tired to comment.
> 
> Family GTG. Gotta go.
> 
> Hey John. What did you think of the forges??




Oh don't be bitter..deep down you know it's true...LOL!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Looks a lot better than what is was when I sent it to you! LOL I will fire it up after I get back from the PO.



I'll have my fingers crossed! Lol


----------



## tbone75

The 45 don't like me already! I broke the oil cap! :bang: I know I don't have one,so off to flea bay! LOL


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> The 45 don't like me already! I broke the oil cap! :bang: I know I don't have one,so off to flea bay! LOL



Nuttin there! Have to wait till I order more from Jacks or some place.

Or the swap thread?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> The 45 don't like me already! I broke the oil cap! :bang: I know I don't have one,so off to flea bay! LOL



WHAD YOU DO!?!?!?! I "ordered" caps from jay to replace the ones on it but he sent the wrong size and I never even told him. I meant to replace those. Must have forgotten. Bet I can find a set on flee bay first!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> WHAD YOU DO!?!?!?! I "ordered" caps from jay to replace the ones on it but he sent the wrong size and I never even told him. I meant to replace those. Must have forgotten. Bet I can find a set on flee bay first!!!



I asked in the swap thread! So hold on a little. LOL

I looked on flea bay?

Couldn't get it loose,so took pliers to it.Snapped part of it right off!


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go see what other saw I can break something on?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I asked in the swap thread! So hold on a little. LOL
> 
> I looked on flea bay?
> 
> Couldn't get it loose,so took pliers to it.Snapped part of it right off!



Found a set. Gas and oil.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Oh don't be bitter..deep down you know it's true...LOL!!!!



Not bitter. ;-))

The Cunningham was for racers. Last I knew he was racing was 1958. Then concentrated on only car racing. It's old stuff but wonderful.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I asked in the swap thread! So hold on a little. LOL
> 
> I looked on flea bay?
> 
> Couldn't get it loose,so took pliers to it.Snapped part of it right off!



That's not a "Flippy Cap" failure you speak of ??????? Oh wait , No it isn't !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Found a set. Gas and oil.



On fee bay?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> On fee bay?



I've got my sources


----------



## roncoinc

John,,just send the disk to me.
let me know how many copies you want and i'll send them back 
i got at least 50 blank dvd's ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,just send the disk to me.
> let me know how many copies you want and i'll send them back
> i got at least 50 blank dvd's ..



Sounds like a good plan to me! LOL 

Some way I will figure this chit out! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Can you fix something up for Rob to load into his phone? Doofus don't have a puter! LOL


----------



## aikiman2000

well, no one had any 18 or 20 inch bars in stock for my new free stihl 361 yesterday, so i ended up with a 16"....well i guess ill have to put up with even higher chain speeds....what a bummer...lol
oh, and i have a 8pin on order...woohoo!

unfortunately, my kids broke a grease gun at the chainsaw shop, so guess what else i had to buy?!...lol

at least i know when i 4.5 year old little girl gets home from preschool, she will be right out side helping daddy with the firewood.

what else? another warning snow again! two days in a row now....mothers warning us....its a coming.....very very late this year, but its a coming soon!

H-man in alaska


----------



## RandyMac

Rained hard last night, clear and sunny today, finishing roof on shed.


----------



## dancan

aikiman2000 said:


> well, no one had any 18 or 20 inch bars in stock for my new free stihl 361 yesterday, so i ended up with a 16"....well i guess ill have to put up with even higher chain speeds....what a bummer...lol
> oh, and i have a 8pin on order...woohoo!
> 
> unfortunately, my kids broke a grease gun at the chainsaw shop, so guess what else i had to buy?!...lol
> 
> at least i know when i 4.5 year old little girl gets home from preschool, she will be right out side helping daddy with the firewood.
> 
> what else? another warning snow again! two days in a row now....mothers warning us....its a coming.....very very late this year, but its a coming soon!
> 
> H-man in alaska



What's the part number of the rim you've got coming ?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I asked in the swap thread! So hold on a little. LOL
> 
> I looked on flea bay?
> 
> Couldn't get it loose,so took pliers to it.Snapped part of it right off!



Just in case some hippy had a ponytail blocking his eyesight and didn't see the oilcap failure I thought I'd make sure it was on this page .....................


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Can you fix something up for Rob to load into his phone? Doofus don't have a puter! LOL



well,,maybe we will have to build him one ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Just in case some hippy had a ponytail blocking his eyesight and didn't see the oilcap failure I thought I'd make sure it was on this page .....................



I know WHO you are reffering to and Robin aint a hippie !!
he took lessons from HOSS on how to keep the flies off his backside


----------



## aikiman2000

thats a good question!.....and i didnt ask. the shops got it on order, i didnt prepay, so if they screw up, its on them.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Can you fix something up for Rob to load into his phone? Doofus don't have a puter! LOL



I got a netbook. Just no disc drive. Will it fit on a thumb drive?


----------



## aikiman2000

mmmmmmm, pastries and coffee for breakfast.
yeah i know its 1:50 in the freaking afternoon! cut me some slack, i only slept for 6 hours.....lol

soon as im done indulging in pastries and coffee, time to try the new saw!

H-man in alaska


----------



## dancan

aikiman2000 said:


> thats a good question!.....and i didnt ask. the shops got it on order, i didnt prepay, so if they screw up, its on them.



I have 3 361's so I'll talk about them , the OE clutch drum uses a small bearing and small spline for the rim , all I could find when I looked was 7 pin for it , I could get 8 pin but would have to upgrade bearing and drum (036 I think) let me know what shows up .


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I got a netbook. Just no disc drive. Will it fit on a thumb drive?



Sure will,depending on the size of the program and size of the usb drive.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> OK guys !
> 
> Just got the 2012 Media-Cat for Stihl! I will start making copies and mailing them out!
> 
> Who wants one?
> 
> This one don't expire!!



i'd be liking one of those when you get it figured out. thanks


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> Rained hard last night, clear and sunny today, finishing roof on shed.



Rain here today but sun till friday then rain again .


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Sure will,depending on the size of the program and size of the usb drive.



I got one it should fit on. 


I'll mail it. 





Need any Stihl parts to fill up the box?? ;-))



A "Stihl Smurf" Action Figure??? 

ITS AN ACTION FIGURE!!!! ITS NOT A DOLL!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Darn iPhone. 

Says " downloading 1 of 10 messages"

Then says updated at whatever time and no new emails. 

Hate to haul the computer to work. 

Turned it on and off. Swung a dead cat over my head. Set a whoskii on Fire at midnight. 

Nothing seems to work. 

Speaking of which. Off to work.


----------



## aikiman2000

hey dancan

i went to a place up here called jackovich, but i think its only a alaska based store. ill let you know when it arrives, should be next week. i watched him remove it, snap ring and it slips right off. a 8 pin would have the same inside diameter, and larger outside with no other differences i would think. keep in touch!

H-man in alaska


----------



## dancan

jerrycmorrow said:


> i'd be liking one of those when you get it figured out. thanks



You better hope Ron figures it out , it might be a while otherwise .....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> That's not a "Flippy Cap" failure you speak of ??????? Oh wait , No it isn't !



LOL No that's a water pump pliers failure......and for the record it took all John's might and big pliers to ruin that cap....LOL!!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

dancan said:


> You better hope Ron figures it out , it might be a while otherwise .....



i figure if he can't it prolly aint gonna be done anyways. i got time. at least until i don't. is till got my 2011 version just in case


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> LOL No that's a water pump pliers failure......and for the record it took all John's might and big pliers to ruin that cap....LOL!!!!



I wasn't gonna say anything but you probably ran that cap on and off of there half a dozen times....no problems. That's what you call operator error.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> LOL No that's a water pump pliers failure......and for the record it took all John's might and big pliers to ruin that cap....LOL!!!!



You see , if it had the alignment marks it wouldn't have been over tightened .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> You see , if it had the alignment marks it wouldn't have been over tightened .





If Sparky hadn't put the Gorrilla Grip on it...thinkin it was a flippy cap..John wouldn't have had to ruin it....LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> If Sparky hadn't put the Gorrilla Grip on it...thinkin it was a flippy cap..John wouldn't have had to ruin it....LOL!!!



He's young , could have been pre-wedding jitters ..................................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> You see , if it had the alignment marks it wouldn't have been over tightened .



Steals should come with a big arrow alignment mark on the bar so the operators can put them on pointing the right way !! 
and like crapsman saws,a BIG picture of the chain pointing in the right direction .. 
then an alignment mark on where to pull on the trigger to make it go VVRROOOOMM !!
why do you think all the steal operators wear all that protective gear ??
oh wait,,thier caretakers make them wear that whenever they go outside anyway !! :msp_biggrin: LOL !!!


----------



## dancan

Must be a real good saw ?????


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Steals should come with a big arrow alignment mark on the bar so the operators can put them on pointing the right way !!
> and like crapsman saws,a BIG picture of the chain pointing in the right direction ..
> then an alignment mark on where to pull on the trigger to make it go VVRROOOOMM !!
> why do you think all the steal operators wear all that protective gear ??
> oh wait,,thier caretakers make them wear that whenever they go outside anyway !! :msp_biggrin: LOL !!!




What else to put in the box.......

Dubliner Vintage....Velveeta.......Dubliner........Velveeta......

What to send???????



Yup Blue Velveeta!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Anyway ......inspite of all these Stihl issues I had a good day...from start...maybe to finish. Rained all day here until just before sunset and it cleared on an edge....

I worked on the 521EV this afternoon....first I finally got the starter pulley out of the recoil cover..it was really froze up. Put in a new spring cartrige and new rope.....so I could check for spark....had spark....checked compression...190lbs....not outstanding for this saw but good none the less..started first pull on a prime.....pulled the carb and fuel system. Replaced the lower (in tank) fuel line and NOS filter...got it started and it ran...not well...but ran..needs a carb kit....I'm out..used the last one on that ported 630 SuperII....a dozen on order......Anyway a very sucessful saw day considering this somewhat rare saw was sold as....the motor seized and chain brake froze...LOL!! I've got some pics..this is a rather worn looking saw but is slated for a through going through and replacement of many parts with NOS ones..there will be a thread on this but you guys get a sneak preview..LOLOL!!!

The first of these are as it came to me...I just put the brake flag and top handle back on. The last pic in this set is of the shipping damage that the seller compensated me for...


----------



## roncoinc

Hay Robin !! did you just get a head put on your ballentine !1 LOL !!


----------



## aikiman2000

well guys, just ran the stihl 361 for the first time (my new freebie)

it pulls all right, lol......love it! nice step up from my tired old husky 55 feels about the same weight also, thought the stihl was heavier?
16" bar since nobody had any 18" or 20's in stock and im not patient! 8pin on order soon to arrive!

now, we just gotta get some more juice outa this bad chicken!

H-man in alaska


----------



## Cantdog

Next set is of the overhauled recoil...comp test and the saw in a running condition...if not running well..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hay Robin !! did you just get a head put on your ballentine !1 LOL !!



Always Ron.......Hey speaking of questions.....have you been up the street doing Zumba classes???? We gonna see your name in the list??? LOLOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Anyway ......inspite of all these Stihl issues I had a good day...from start...maybe to finish. Rained all day here until just before sunset and it cleared on an edge....
> 
> I worked on the 521EV this afternoon....first I finally got the starter pulley out of the recoil cover..it was really froze up. Put in a new spring cartrige and new rope.....so I could check for spark....had spark....checked compression...190lbs....not outstanding for this saw but good none the less..started first pull on a prime.....pulled the carb and fuel system. Replaced the lower (in tank) fuel line and NOS filter...got it started and it ran...not well...but ran..needs a carb kit....I'm out..used the last one on that ported 630 SuperII....a dozen on order......Anyway a very sucessful saw day considering this somewhat rare saw was sold as....the motor seized and chain brake froze...LOL!! I've got some pics..this is a rather worn looking saw but is slated for a through going through and replacement of many parts with NOS ones..there will be a thread on this but you guys get a sneak preview..LOLOL!!!
> 
> The first of these are as it came to me...I just put the brake flag and top handle back on. The last pic in this set is of the shipping damage that the seller compensated me for...



Looking good Robin! Not near as bad as I thought it would look! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Just got the CHIT scared out of me !!!

after all the work on the house with sills and supporting beams and stringers and all that all of a sudden a big BANG !! house starts shaking,,CRACK !! 
POP !!! SHAKE !! OH NO !! what did i forget to support !! the house is falling down !! 
went outside with big flashlight to check and see,,dogs from the whole area howling and carrying on,thot that was strange.. ??
couldnt find a thing wrong on house,nothing,fine..
went back into house and heard on tv we had a 4.6 earthquake !!
said they felt it as far north as canada !!
guess i did a good job on house


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> He's young , could have been pre-wedding jitters ..................................:hmm3grin2orange:




Agreed....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Always Ron.......Hey speaking of questions.....have you been up the street doing Zumba classes???? We gonna see your name in the list??? LOLOL!!!



I was talking about the earthquake centered in Hollis maine !! 
shook MY house pretty good !!


----------



## roncoinc

Maine earthquake rocks New Hampshire | Local News - WMUR Home


----------



## pioneerguy600

That earthquake must have knocked me down. Sitting here tyoing with blood dripping/drooling out my nose, a 2"gash in my right cheek and my right eye swolleen shut. Fell against the edge of the beavertail float, hit face first onto the sharp edge of the wraparound frame. Seen lightning for several seconds, havn`t passed out yet but lost close to a cup of blood.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That earthquake must have knocked me down. Sitting here tyoing with blood dripping/drooling out my nose, a 2"gash in my right cheek and my right eye swolleen shut. Fell against the edge of the beavertail float, hit face first onto the sharp edge of the wraparound frame. Seen lightning for several seconds, havn`t passed out yet but lost close to a cup of blood.



Dang Jerry!! Sounds like you need stitches!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That earthquake must have knocked me down. Sitting here tyoing with blood dripping/drooling out my nose, a 2"gash in my right cheek and my right eye swolleen shut. Fell against the edge of the beavertail float, hit face first onto the sharp edge of the wraparound frame. Seen lightning for several seconds, havn`t passed out yet but lost close to a cup of blood.



WHAT !!! ???
dont think the earthquake shook up that far ??
whats a beavertail ??
like a MAC eager beaver ?? 
gonne be ok ???????????


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I was talking about the earthquake centered in Hollis maine !!
> shook MY house pretty good !!



I was talking about hookers in Southern Maine..and ...you know ....the list??


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Always Ron.......Hey speaking of questions.....have you been up the street doing Zumba classes???? We gonna see your name in the list??? LOLOL!!!



Damn it Rodin....you beat me to it. He's one of the 29 "johns" lol. Read about that this morning.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Was 1/4 mile from a 4.0 one time. Felt like the building dropped half a foot. 

Bigger ones roll. 

Glad you okay Ron.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That earthquake must have knocked me down. Sitting here tyoing with blood dripping/drooling out my nose, a 2"gash in my right cheek and my right eye swolleen shut. Fell against the edge of the beavertail float, hit face first onto the sharp edge of the wraparound frame. Seen lightning for several seconds, havn`t passed out yet but lost close to a cup of blood.



So I assume if you're stihl typing on the puter you're doing alright ..sort of...sounds like you might need assistance...... how may fingers am I holding up???


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Damn it Rodin....you beat me to it. He's one of the 29 "johns" lol. Read about that this morning.



Rodin ?? is that like Rodent ??

biggest thing to hit mayne in years and he never noticed !!


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Damn it Rodin....you beat me to it. He's one of the 29 "johns" lol. Read about that this morning.



It's 130-150 now Sparky!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> It's 130-150 now Sparky!!



No. That's the individual counts....as in repeat customers. 29 johns at an average of two or three rides a piece....even her "business" partner is getring 50 something counts.

Least that's what the interwebs tells me


----------



## pioneerguy600

Beavertail floats have two ramps at the rear that drop and raise, they allow the rig being loaded access to the trailer platform when down and then they are put into the raised position for hauling. Hard to access my condition, home alone and can only see partially out of my left eye.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Rodin ?? is that like Rodent ??
> 
> biggest thing to hit mayne in years and he never noticed !!



Never shook nuthin here...we have had some in the last 10 yrs that were very loud and noticable...


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you stihl with us? Or maybe you should go get looked at!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Beavertail floats have two ramps at the rear that drop and raise, they allow the rig being loaded access to the trailer platform when down and then they are put into the raised position for hauling. Hard to access my condition, home alone and can only see partially out of my left eye.



Well,,uh,,maybe,,,use what you can of the left eye to get to somebody to better asses your condition and form an opinion as to what to do about it !!??
Or do we get Dan to go over and drag you out to get help for your own good ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> So I assume if you're stihl typing on the puter you're doing alright ..sort of...sounds like you might need assistance...... how may fingers am I holding up???



7.....er.....14.....er 5 .....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Thats it !! i give up !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well the blood dripping is easing up, got the gash closed uo some, hard to apply stitches while looking in the mirreor, everything is backassward and eyesight is still a little/lot blurry. Teeth hurt like heck.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> 7.....er.....14.....er 5 .....LOL




Hmmm.. are you pulling our collective leggs or are you in a mess???.........How many finger/s am I holding up??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,uh,,maybe,,,use what you can of the left eye to get to somebody to better asses your condition and form an opinion as to what to do about it !!??
> Or do we get Dan to go over and drag you out to get help for your own good ??



Good idea Ron!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,..just got call from daughter, she will be here within a half hour or so, she will be more able to see what I have done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats it !! i give up !!



Sorry, Ron. You have been of great assistance, I just can`t keep up with everyones posts and medicate myself.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hmmm.. are you pulling our collective leggs or are you in a mess???.........How many finger/s am I holding up??



You got fingers?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..just got call from daughter, she will be here within a half hour or so, she will be more able to see what I have done.




Good..... you need more eye/eyes than yours on the situation ol' boy.....hope all is well.......


----------



## tbone75

Dan,go take a crutch to Jerry !


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got fingers?




Yes I do ...if you ain't hurt...you can guess how many I'm holding up!! If you are hurt then it's more than that......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..just got call from daughter, she will be here within a half hour or so, she will be more able to see what I have done.



OK ! Much better!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,now have the bleeding mostly stopped, steri strips on over the gash, got it pulled together pretty good, got the blood all washed off the rest of me. Nose down to just a drool now, pierced the sac below my eye, lots of blood gushed out but but now I can see out of my right eye also. Took me maybe 10-15 mins to find my way home in the dark and then had a hard time getting the door unlocked in the dark. Should be ok til my daughter gets here, mostly just a heavy throbbing in my head right now and my teeth hurt but don`t seem loose.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yes I do ...if you ain't hurt...you can guess how many I'm holding up!! If you are hurt then it's more than that......



I can make a guess at 8 fingers and two thumbs, can`t see any of them from here. 
I will be ok, I have been hit much harder back when I was younger, I have seen white sheet lightning before, never been knocked out yet.


----------



## Cantdog

OK ol' boy ...sit tight until your daughter shows up.....you did, perhaps, mention the situation to her???


Ayah..... but you ain't that young anymore........


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can make a guess at 8 fingers and two thumbs, can`t see any of them from here.
> I will be ok, I have been hit much harder back when I was younger, I have seen white sheet lightning before, never been knocked out yet.



You isn't 21 any more! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Jerry I would tell you to get Dan for some help but he's sleeping already. 
Hope your daughter get there soon. I would recommend her staying with you if she can. Head injuries are no joke. Concussions and bleeding in the brain is nothing to mess with. I have only had one concussion in my life and I don't wish that on anyone.


----------



## sefh3

I found a guy close to me that is selling some saws. Just need to sell one more and the rest will be saw money. The good news is the wife is talking to me know so she's not to upset about the truck.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,..daughter says its off to the hospital for me,...later.


----------



## sefh3

Take care of your self. Good luck, Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..daughter says its off to the hospital for me,...later.



Let us know soon as you can,whats up!

Or Dancan !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Let us know soon as you can,whats up!
> 
> Or Dancan !



Nah, Dancant.....lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Nah, Dancant.....lol



I owe you now!

I will get even!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I owe you now!
> 
> I will get even!! :msp_sneaky:



I have no idea what your talking about


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I have no idea what your talking about



What ever " Grape Ape "


----------



## tbone75

Like I done told ya! If I could run fast enough,or get my foot that high! I would kick you right in the rear! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> What ever " Grape Ape "



Is that like a purple primate?

Hey John! And all.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Is that like a purple primate?
> 
> Hey John! And all.



Hey Rob.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Is that like a purple primate?
> 
> Hey John! And all.



Old cartoon! LOL I think it fits? LOL


----------



## tbone75

You working tonight Rob?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You working tonight Rob?



Yeah. Cutting welds out of O ring grooves on finished parts.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Cutting welds out of O ring grooves on finished parts.



What dummy welded in the o-ring groove?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> What dummy welded in the o-ring groove?



O ring cut last. Porosity in casting. ;-((


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> O ring cut last. Porosity in casting. ;-((



Ah! Gotcha


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> O ring cut last. Porosity in casting. ;-((



Sucking more OT ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Pics sent

PITA is indicating a welded finished part to .001 or less.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,....I got some broken bones in my face, sinus cavity stuff. Done had that before. Got to go back on Thursday for CAT scans. FIL`s funeral tomorrow, will be gone early morning, may not be back til late tomorrow night. Nose still bleeding off and on, doc didn`t like my stitches, pulled them and glued my face, then added Steri strips.Look like Frankenstein now, one really black shiner to boot....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,....I got some broken bones in my face, sinus cavity stuff. Done had that before. Got to go back on Thursday for CAT scans. FIL`s funeral tomorrow, will be gone early morning, may not be back til late tomorrow night. Nose still bleeding off and on, doc didn`t like my stitches, pulled them and glued my face, then added Steri strips.Look like Frankenstein now, one really black shiner to boot....LOL




Glad you got it sorted out lad. 

What else ya got on your bucket list?


----------



## dancan

Well I'm not sure what the H happened to Jerry but I'll bet he'll have a headache today .
I'll stop by tonight if he's home to asses the damage .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Well Dan;

Well is torn down and empty!!


----------



## dancan

Just waiting for the next one to show up ?
I can imagine that it is a fairly expensive process to have a pump built or even repaired .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Rebuild on one was over a million. 

Paid for the rebuild the first day Back on line. 

Another one, a 50 year old pump came in. 11' suction bell. 

Sand blast. Epoxy seal. Not done originally. Recut some surfaces. New wear rings and bearings. Back in the water for who knows how many years. 

Interesting business. I could send some info?


----------



## dancan

A million !!!!!

I've got a spare office , fiberOptic Internet and the ability to have enough telephone for a call centre , do the need an office in Canada LOL Cheap rent


----------



## dancan

I just told my wife about Jerry , she's not happy .
She said he's not supposed to do that till I'm 100%


----------



## Stihl 041S

That one was oil industry. 

The mechanical seals on a shaft in the discharge head can run $35,000. 

Extremes are expensive. 

The molten salt pumps for the Spanish solar electric generator were a pain.


----------



## Cantdog

Moring All .... Damn....sounds like Jerry had a real bad spell and to have to go clear across the Province to a family funeral just doubles up the bummer. I bet he's sore this morning......he was so damn matter of fact last night, I couldn't tell if he was pullin our leg or not......I guess NOT. All the best Jerry...probably the scar will heal better with the Doc's technique than you own one eyed sewing job!!! Chiiiiyt man!!!
Don't know what happened but, things can go down hill quick in the dark especially when you believe you know where you are and what your doing. A few nights ago while going upstairs to bed, I somehow got off course in the dark and walked right into the sharp edge of a rough opening for a pocket door going in the the master bath. Now I have walked through that room in the dark hundreds of times and walk right through the doorway everytime..except that time....I saw stars and have a nice straight cut (scratch)from my eyebrow to the hairline to show for my sudden lack of direction/attention. Nothing like or anyway near as bad Jerry's crash but probably just as startling when it happened as I had no warning that I was in error. Hope you heal well and fast Jerry........but now we gotts two gimbus Canadians on here..I hope it ain't catchin or heading down the coast.....LOL!!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> That one was oil industry.
> 
> The mechanical seals on a shaft in the discharge head can run $35,000.
> 
> Extremes are expensive.
> 
> The molten salt pumps for the Spanish solar electric generator were a pain.




Still sounds more interesting than working on a fish processing production line , not that there is anything wrong with that (I've been there) .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Beats pruning fruit trees too. Lol


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Moring All .... Damn.... gimbus Canadians on here.......LOL!!



I'll have you know that Jerry and I can still run circles around most even with these little setbacks , albeit a little slower than we'd like LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'll have you know that Jerry and I can still run circles around most even with these little setbacks , albeit a little slower than we'd like LOL



I don't doubt that dan LOL!! But from your quote it looks like you're practicing to be a politician.....context or lack thereof is everything LOLOL!!!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> I don't doubt that dan LOL!! But from your quote it looks like you're practicing to be a politician.....context or lack thereof is everything LOLOL!!!!



I not sure I know what your talking about , let me refer that question to staff and I'll get back to you when they finalize a report and get back to me with recommendations .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I not sure I know what your talking about , let me refer that question to staff and I'll get back to you when they finalize a report and get back to me with recommendations .



K.....I'll hold my breath.......


----------



## roncoinc

Dang,,this getting up early and working on the house kinda reminds me of sumthin,,,i used to do 5 days a week,,caint remember the word,,stated with a "J" or a "W" or close.
aint even light out yet !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Dang,,this getting up early and working on the house kinda reminds me of sumthin,,,i used to do 5 days a week,,caint remember the word,,stated with a "J" or a "W" or close.
> aint even light out yet !!



Morning Ron. 

Channeling Maynard G. Krebbs this morning are we.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Well good night all. 

Tell John if he finds my remote control in the box I'm sending him to ship it back quick. 

I'm too lazy to tear it open now. 

Time for bed......


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,then Canmedians handicapping themselves so we can keep up ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,then Canmedians handicapping themselves so we can keep up ??




I dunno Ron........seems that way....either that or they're just in competition to see who can stave themselves up more, without outside help of any kind.......Jerry sounds pretty stove up...but I think Dan's stihl in the lead..so far....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I dunno Ron........seems that way....either that or they're just in competition to see who can stave themselves up more, without outside help of any kind.......Jerry sounds pretty stove up...but I think Dan's stihl in the lead..so far....



Jerry sounded pretty calm about it.
" hey guys,i just broke my face and went blind and bleeding a lot,no big deal eh ? "


----------



## roncoinc

I see Jerry signed in..
reading with both eyes this mornin beavertailguy 600 ? 
whats the damage this mornin ?
going to be OK i hope ?
broken face bones not a good thing


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I see Jerry signed in..
> reading with both eyes this mornin beavertailguy 600 ?
> whats the damage this mornin ?
> going to be OK i hope ?
> broken face bones not a good thing



Don't make him laugh Ron...you how that hurts after you've had your face punched in.......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Don't make him laugh Ron...you how that hurts after you've had your face punched in.......



Hope he's not hurt TO bad !
meen enuf as it is,cant imagine how meen he be hurting,like a wounded bear ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas,

Jerry glad to hear your on the mend. 

I like Rons idea for a new name....beavertailguy 600!


----------



## tbone75

I sure hope Jerry is OK. Had them broken bones in the face once,don't feel very good for a while! 
Dan let us know more soon as you can!
He is going to be sore as all get out for a while!


----------



## tbone75

Jerry should be resting,but I know he won't sit still!

I am stihl trying to get up and going,not getting very far yet.
Rain again tomorrow! everything is aching as usual. 
Bet Jerry is aching bad!!
Its real nice outside right now! Getting up to 70 and sunny! I want to split some wood! Maybe by noon I can? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZLackerZZZZ are even slackin in th daylight now.........almost the bottom of the page...on truck repair today....just home to get a tool.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Aight John. Caps are on the way!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Aight John. Caps are on the way!



I owe you now!!


----------



## tbone75

No word out of Jerry?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,....I got some broken bones in my face, sinus cavity stuff. Done had that before. Got to go back on Thursday for CAT scans. FIL`s funeral tomorrow, will be gone early morning, may not be back til late tomorrow night. Nose still bleeding off and on, doc didn`t like my stitches, pulled them and glued my face, then added Steri strips.Look like Frankenstein now, one really black shiner to boot....LOL



really sorry to hear that jer. as one ages one must give extra consideration to ones activities lest one bear the brunt of ones miscalculations. still, happy healing to ya.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I owe you now!!



Were even...at least thats the way I see it.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Were even...at least thats the way I see it.



No!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> No!!



That's your opinion...


----------



## dancan

No news to report on Jerry but I'm sure he's in good hands , his wife is a nurse , even though he may not be the best patient .


----------



## sefh3

Kinda like yourself, Dan!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Kinda like yourself, Dan!!!!



Hey Scott...get any mail today?


----------



## dancan

I was/is a great patient and am showing lots of patience :msp_smile:
My wife thinks different than me , she says completely the opposite , I think there is something lost in the translation .


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Scott...get any mail today?



Don't know. Still at the office. I will find out tonight though.


----------



## sefh3

Now do you think Jerry will use his "red help button"


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Now do you think Jerry will use his "red help button"



Nope!


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Now do you think Jerry will use his "red help button"



He put it in his "junk" shed. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Got the Ryobi today. Now to see what its made of? LOL Looks more like Homelite than Poulan? Nice case with it too! LOL Bar looks like fits a Poulan?


----------



## tbone75

Rob....You said you need a gas cap for a 25 year old Poulan? Does that mean its a Poulan 25?


----------



## tbone75

The Ryobi was made in China! Got to be good!


----------



## tbone75

Its no wonder at all the USPS is going broke! I bought 2 saws from up around Cleveland,first the went to PA now down in Cincy. next I bet is Columbus! Its only 2-1/2 hr. drive North to Cleveland from me! LOL
This day and age there is just no reason for them to be so stupid!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rob....You said you need a gas cap for a 25 year old Poulan? Does that mean its a Poulan 25?



I told you. It's a Poulan CHAINSAW. ;-))

Aren't they most all the same. 

Oh wait.........that's Stihl. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Its no wonder at all the USPS is going broke! I bought 2 saws from up around Cleveland,first the went to PA now down in Cincy. next I bet is Columbus! Its only 2-1/2 hr. drive North to Cleveland from me! LOL
> This day and age there is just no reason for them to be so stupid!



Hey John!!

Hey Scott!!

USPS is crazy. Sent out 5 boxes over a week ago. 4 Piority Mail. 

2 have arrived so far. 

It's your fault John!!

Yours went out Priority Mail today. End of next week maybe??????


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I told you. It's a Poulan CHAINSAW. ;-))
> 
> Aren't they most all the same.
> 
> Oh wait.........that's Stihl. LOL



Sorry.........Stihl has many different caps too! 

And then there are flippy caps!! POS caps I call them! Way to many of them leak or just don't work! LOL But they are all the same far as I know? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!
> 
> Hey Scott!!
> 
> USPS is crazy. Sent out 5 boxes over a week ago. 4 Piority Mail.
> 
> 2 have arrived so far.
> 
> It's your fault John!!
> 
> Yours went out Priority Mail today. End of next week maybe??????



Can't blame me! I didn't mail them!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sorry.........Stihl has many different caps too!
> 
> And then there are flippy caps!! POS caps I call them! Way to many of them leak or just don't work! LOL But they are all the same far as I know? LOL



I said MOST all the same. I just have to keep a few spares.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Can't blame me! I didn't mail them!



Well I gotta blame SOMEBODY!!!!!

Hey John !!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!
> 
> Hey Scott!!
> 
> USPS is crazy. Sent out 5 boxes over a week ago. 4 Piority Mail.
> 
> 2 have arrived so far.
> 
> It's your fault John!!
> 
> Yours went out Priority Mail today. End of next week maybe??????



Still nothing here......lol


----------



## AU_K2500

Man....Google maps sure is fun....hey john, do you have a jacuzzi?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Still nothing here......lol



LOL 



Yours goes out this week. The 5 went out before you put in a request.

Can't find a Macy's box. 

Maybe just wedding giftwrap.........


----------



## dancan

No slackin' for me today ! Fired up a self-propelled Toro today at the shop and mowed my 1st lawn of the year , all 5 square feet of it :msp_smile:


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yours goes out this week. The 5 went out before you put in a request.
> 
> Can't find a Macy's box.
> 
> Maybe just wedding giftwrap.........



Well chit. If I had known you were taking requests....


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Well chit. If I had known you were taking requests....



A Lil slow are we????

Fight, biotch, take cheap shots, kibitz, and ask for Kwap. 











And the secret hand shake. 






I'm the absolute noob here and I know that.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> A Lil slow are we????
> 
> .......
> I'm the absolute noob here and I know that.





Haven't you figured it out yet , we're not fussy about the company that we keep LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Haven't you figured it out yet , we're not fussy about the company that we keep LOL



I'd never belong to any club that would have me as a member. 
Grocho Marx


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> got the ryobi today. Now to see what its made of? Lol looks more like homelite than poulan? Nice case with it too! Lol bar looks like fits a poulan?



crapsman !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Haven't you figured it out yet , we're not fussy about the company that we keep LOL



Dancanalmost here proves that !!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I'd never belong to any club that would have me as a member.
> Grocho Marx



Groucho Rob,,the guy who filled my flatware drawer !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> A Lil slow are we????.



Yes....


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> I'd never belong to any club that would have me as a member.
> Grocho Marx



They let me in LOL You might really want to check the membership ........................ :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> They let me in LOL You might really want to check the membership ........................ :hmm3grin2orange:



see post 62999 !!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> see post 62999 !!





roncoinc said:


> Dancanalmost here proves that !!





roncoinc said:


> see post 62999 !!



I did , You tryin' to pick a fight ????

Brrr Brrrr Brrrrr Brrrrrr woops it's Burr , carbide burr .


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Groucho Rob,,the guy who filled my flatware drawer !!



I've never need in your drawers????


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I did , You tryin' to pick a fight ????
> 
> Brrr Brrrr Brrrrr Brrrrrr woops it's Burr , carbide burr .



You out of the loop?

Jerry wants in the loop. 

Call Jerry


----------



## dancan

Jerry's FIL funeral today , he said earlier that it would be late if he made it back tonight .


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> You out of the loop?
> 
> Jerry wants in the loop.
> 
> Call Jerry



YEH !! call Jerry's cell phone !! 
we cant pick on him untill we know he is ok !!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> YEH !! call Jerry's cell phone !!
> we cant pick on him untill we know he is ok !!



He's got caller ID and only turns it on to call out so no rift raff can pester him , that's how he stay's on top of the meen game LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Man....Google maps sure is fun....hey john, do you have a jacuzzi?



Oh chit! I think he found me ! :msp_scared:

Hot tub! No deck around it! Blue Vette sorta under a tree,white Ferd beside it? Nothing but hillside!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> They let me in LOL You might really want to check the membership ........................ :hmm3grin2orange:



Chit man, I got in! :yoyo:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I've never need in your drawers????



That don't even sound right! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl think it a Homo Ron! Couldn't adjust the carb with a Poolin adjuster tool. Had to do a little redneck adapting to adjust it! LOL In the pix.

Had to tear it half way down to get to the carb! 

Got it all back together just in time! OL said come up for supper!

Try to run it tomorrow? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> That don't even sound right! :msp_scared:



I didn't want to say anything ................Just in case .


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Oh chit! I think he found me ! :msp_scared:
> 
> Hot tub! No deck around it! Blue Vette sorta under a tree,white Ferd beside it? Nothing but hillside!



Lol....I didn't look that far. There were about 5 cars in the dribeway! Ans your not kidding about all that grass. ...lots of trees too.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol....I didn't look that far. There were about 5 cars in the dribeway! Ans your not kidding about all that grass. ...lots of trees too.



Sounds about right? LOL 3 trucks,3 cars and a SUV LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mark I have about 30 acres of trees here too!


----------



## roncoinc

JERRY'S back !!!


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry !! Jerry !! Jerry !!


----------



## tbone75

Wonder if Jerry will show us his mug shot? Bet he looks BAD! Hope he feels better?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> JERRY'S back !!!



Yes I are!
Been a beautiful day here, drove clean across the province this morning to Amherst for my FIL`s funeral. Had the service at 3 pm and then followed the hearse down to Mapleton to put him in the ground. What a beautiful place, rolling hardwood hills in full fall colors and a green grass hilltop to rest for eternity.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Mark I have about 30 acres of trees here too!



You son of a .....I don't think there are 30 acres of trees in the entire state of texas


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wonder if Jerry will show us his mug shot? Bet he looks BAD! Hope he feels better?



Yep,...looks real bad,.don`t hurt much at all and I feel pretty good. Got to go for a CAT scan tomorrow to see how many bones broke in my right cheek area over sinus cavity best that I can tell. All the teeth on my right side top are numb, can`t feel them at all. Might just be the swelling or maybe cut off a nerve.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes I are!
> Been a beautiful day here, drove clean across the province this morning to Amherst for my FIL`s funeral. Had the service at 3 pm and then followed the hearse down to Mapleton to put him in the ground. What a beautiful place, rolling hardwood hills in full fall colors and a green grass hilltop to rest for eternity.



Sounds very nice Jerry.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...looks real bad,.don`t hurt much at all and I feel pretty good. Got to go for a CAT scan tomorrow to see how many bones broke in my right cheek area over sinus cavity best that I can tell. All the teeth on my right side top are numb, can`t feel them at all. Might just be the swelling or maybe cut off a nerve.



Just glad your OK Jerry. And fully mobile. You've still got a leg up on Dan.....pun intended


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...looks real bad,.don`t hurt much at all and I feel pretty good. Got to go for a CAT scan tomorrow to see how many bones broke in my right cheek area over sinus cavity best that I can tell. All the teeth on my right side top are numb, can`t feel them at all. Might just be the swelling or maybe cut off a nerve.



Going to show us what you like?

Glad you don't hurt much! Stihl sounds bad!


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds very nice Jerry.



Yes it is a very nice place, just a couple of miles from where he lived most of his adult life. I wanted to pull out the camera and take some shots but the family would not have like that today.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Jerry's FIL funeral today , he said earlier that it would be late if he made it back tonight .





tbone75 said:


> Sounds very nice Jerry.



Well put John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Going to show us what you like?
> 
> Glad you don't hurt much! Stihl sounds bad!



Not gonna happen....LOL
It looks real bad but it don`t hurt at all,...maybe that is not so good?


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


>



Very nice shot of the left coast, thanks,Randy.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes it is a very nice place, just a couple of miles from where he lived most of his adult life. I wanted to pull out the camera and take some shots but the family would not have like that today.



Some other time maybe.


----------



## RandyMac

You are welcome Jerry, hope it added a little light on your day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Some other time maybe.



I will be back up there from time to time but today was the most beautiful I ever seen it. I hunted that area for years chasing Whitetails, got plenty of them to.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not gonna happen....LOL
> It looks real bad but it don`t hurt at all,...maybe that is not so good?



Are you feeling well enuf we can be meen and pick on you and call you names and make fun of you and make jokes and make light of your misfortune and generally have fun at your expense ??
or should we wait a bit ?? and see how it turns out ??

Glad the trip today went well and you were able to participate in the ceremony..sobering situations like that make us all realize our own mortality..and help us enjoy what we have at this given time..

so,,i wont be meen until next post


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> You are welcome Jerry, hope it added a little light on your day.



You know,..it did. I really like your coast, your ground swell waves run the wrong way but the scenery is top notch. I have travelled from Kodiac AK down to Panama on that coast and drove the coast from Anchorage down to Mexico and I like every mile of it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Are you feeling well enuf we can be meen and pick on you and call you names and make fun of you and make jokes and make light of your misfortune and generally have fun at your expense ??
> or should we wait a bit ?? and see how it turns out ??
> 
> Glad the trip today went well and you were able to participate in the ceremony..sobering situations like that make us all realize our own mortality..and help us enjoy what we have at this given time..
> 
> so,,i wont be meen until next post



Don`t treat me any different than any other night, I will heal up in no time at all. Going to work tomorrow and will do whatever I would do on any other day.


----------



## roncoinc

Three of us working on house today,,Jerry had plans so he didnt make it down to help.
all rot gone and replaced..
%75 of rebuilding done !!
started small deck off back door, 10x16,,will end up being 37 ft long..stairs down will be five feet wide..
another couple of days of the guy insulating under the house and we can tighten up the PT skirting and backfill.

cant believe lag bolts almost $1 each !! for 6in x 1/2 in !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t treat me any different than any other night, I will heal up in no time at all. Going to work tomorrow and will do whatever I would do on any other day.



Think you should rest just a little,ya ol phart!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t treat me any different than any other night, I will heal up in no time at all. Going to work tomorrow and will do whatever I would do on any other day.



OK,,good to hear that " beavertailguy600 "


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Think you should rest just a little,ya ol phart!



If he rested he would RUST !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Three of us working on house today,,Jerry had plans so he didnt make it down to help.
> all rot gone and replaced..
> %75 of rebuilding done !!
> started small deck off back door, 10x16,,will end up being 37 ft long..stairs down will be five feet wide..
> another couple of days of the guy insulating under the house and we can tighten up the PT skirting and backfill.
> 
> cant believe lag bolts almost $1 each !! for 6in x 1/2 in !!



Going to look good Ron! We will have to google your place later on! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Just talked to Dan. 

Something about axes.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If he rested he would RUST !!



Good point! I am about rusted out!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think you should rest just a little,ya ol phart!



No rest for the wicked, got stuff piled up real deep cause I have been slackin for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Going to look good Ron! We will have to google your place later on! LOL



Its not like its real time.....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Its not like its real time.....



Yep.......Have to wait a couple months to see it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No rest for the wicked, got stuff piled up real deep cause I have been slackin for the last 2 weeks.



You been saw slacking all summer!


----------



## tbone75

Everyone took off again?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Everyone took off again?



Was it something we said John ???


----------



## AU_K2500

Still lingering.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Crickets cheerping......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Crickets cheerping......




Funny??........all I could hear was ZZZZZLackerZZZZsss.......ZZZlackin......that and the snoring.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Man you guys are pathetic! What a bunch of no good slackers


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Man you guys are pathetic! What a bunch of no good slackers



Hey robin!

Hey mark!

Mark. What did you expect!!!

Leaving work early!!


----------



## dancan

I see Robin's testing some new automatic spam posting computer software .
Morning all ................ And ZZZSlackerzz!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey robin!
> 
> Hey mark!
> 
> Mark. What did you expect!!!
> 
> Leaving work early!!



I dont expect much....that way I'm hardly ever disapointed


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> I dont expect much....that way I'm hardly ever disapointed



Make a good tattoo. Lol


----------



## dancan

John hasn't posted in 7 hours , must be busy out moving cars and putting up camo netting over his buildings to hide from the ''Google Eye in the Sky'' LOL


----------



## little possum

Mornin Dan. Off to work. Yall have a good un


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John hasn't posted in 7 hours , must be busy out moving cars and putting up camo netting over his buildings to hide from the ''Google Eye in the Sky'' LOL



Or maybe he took one of them little pills and got some sleep? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sure is a lot of slacking going on around here!

Raining now,even hear some thunder!


----------



## tbone75

The Pit Bull must be sleeping in a little after his middle of the night wake up? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure is a lot of slacking going on around here!
> 
> Raining now,even hear some thunder!



sent the email with the attachment.
live mail wouldnt let me do it.
program works on win7 and probly work on XP too.
4.5 megs


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> sent the email with the attachment.
> live mail wouldnt let me do it.
> program works on win7 and probly work on XP too.
> 4.5 megs



Just sent you a email back.Hot mail blocked it! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

I better just send it to you Ron. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Didnt sleep worth a lick, as you can tell by my posting last night. Tried sleeping on the floor last night, not sure if it helped my back or not, but I sur didnt get any shut eye, oh well...off to the salt mines this morning.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Didnt sleep worth a lick, as you can tell by my posting last night. Tried sleeping on the floor last night, not sure if it helped my back or not, but I sur didnt get any shut eye, oh well...off to the salt mines this morning.



Tried to tell you! Go get it checked out!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The Pit Bull must be sleeping in a little after his middle of the night wake up? LOL



Naw... I been in and out several times this morning....been yaking in the Jonsereds thread..very cool ol Jonsereds on ebay right now!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Naw... I been in and out several times this morning....been yaking in the Jonsereds thread..very cool ol Jonsereds on ebay right now!!



I seen that this morning. The price is getting high already!! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I seen that this morning. The price is getting high already!! LOL



Oh Man...I bet that goes for $800-$1,000 before it's over...very rare....in that condition..


----------



## tbone75

Got a Crapsman 4 stroke weed whacker coming today. It was cheap and I want to check one of them out? Most likely sell it.LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh Man...I bet that goes for $800-$1,000 before it's over...very rare....in that condition..



Way over my head! LOL

I couldn't pick it up anyway! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Lots of acivity here this AM.......ther're laying new hot-top up over the Mountain...dogs are laying on the front lawn supervising....


----------



## tbone75

Think I will see if I can find a bar for the Y-obi other than the 20" it came with! LOL It did have a real chain on it! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yawwnnn,..well at least Dan and I can talk on the phone, very quiet on here today. Got to go get a CAT scan done this afternoon to see what damage was done to me brain.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time check in.

Like Jerry said,sure is slow in here today!

Stihl raining here. Not going out in the rain to fire up the Y-Obi ! Don't have a bar that will work other than the 20". :msp_thumbdn:
Looks like a Poolin sprocket may fit? Going to try that? Got a new 16" bar if it does. Then??? Something to do with saws! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yawwnnn,..well at least Dan and I can talk on the phone, very quiet on here today. Got to go get a CAT scan done this afternoon to see what damage was done to me brain.....LOL



Stihl like to see a pic of the damage you did to your self! LOL Sure hope you didn't break anything!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all!!!!

Nice Jonsereds!!!! 

Hope all goes well Jerry. 

Up to get dad tp PT then off to take the folks for a drive. 

Later


----------



## Cantdog

Good luck Jerry...hope they find you in better shape than you feel.....

I'm in the woods today...out for lunch...man!!... 65 degrees here....t-shirt is wet....thirsty.....


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not gonna happen....LOL
> It looks real bad but it don`t hurt at all,...maybe that is not so good?



pix or it didn't happen. just sayin


----------



## jerrycmorrow

dancan said:


> Haven't you figured it out yet , we're not fussy about the company that we keep LOL



i'm here. that proves it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> pix or it didn't happen. just sayin



I will go with the didn`t happen, feels much better that way.


----------



## Stihl 041S

John; 
If you get that package today I'm gonna be POed. Lol

Hey Jerry !!

John and I stole an idea from you and don't feel bad about it at all!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John;
> If you get that package today I'm gonna be POed. Lol
> 
> Hey Jerry !!
> 
> John and I stole an idea from you and don't feel bad about it at all!!!



No package from you today. But I got a box full of J-Reds and 2 boxes of Stihl parts!

What idea? :msp_scared:

Going to go see what I got? LOL Then pix.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No package from you today. But I got a box full of J-Reds and 2 boxes of Stihl parts!
> 
> What idea? :msp_scared:
> 
> Going to go see what I got? LOL Then pix.




Well the secrets safe with you John. Lol


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will go with the didn`t happen, feels much better that way.



just get in your transmogrifier and go back to just before it happened and change one little thing. see? now you're all better.
seriously though, feelin bad for ya. God bless ya and good healing.


----------



## farrell

Hey guys! Q&A for you.....working on a craftsman 40cc saw for my buddy that the recoil hadn't rewound on.....come to find out motor is seized! Now I have a craftsman 2.2hp parts saw are they the same thing?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey guys! Q&A for you.....working on a craftsman 40cc saw for my buddy that the recoil hadn't rewound on.....come to find out motor is seized! Now I have a craftsman 2.2hp parts saw are they the same thing?



If they are the same style of saw they will.If one is a strato and the other aint. NOPE! Pix would help! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Opened the boxes! Only one box of Stihl parts,stihl have one coming.The other box was 2-350 Huskys! Then the J-Reds,bummer! Midget said it was a 490? Guess he can't read? LOL its a 450 :msp_sad: 
The Stihl parts,well...? LOL Hope someone will trade me out of them? LOL After I find out what they are? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the 350s for a good price! Plus I have everything I need to get them running!
The 450 J-Red is in nice shape!
The 2050 is missing the top cover and air filter is all.
The 2036 is nothing but parts! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well the secrets safe with you John. Lol



Least till I see it! LOL

Got no memory!! To many pain pills! ............................................ I think? :msp_confused:

I have a idea,but I will wait and see? LOL Or you could just tell me!! LOL 

Your making my brain hurt Rob !! :jester:

Then again........................How can something hurt you don't got? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

John....you suck.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> John....you suck.



And?????


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And?????



:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> John....you suck.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

My 4 stoke whacker just got here! Got to check it out! Pix in a bit.


----------



## sefh3

I did receive a package in the mail last night, Mark. Thank you. I'll get them on and a picture this weekend. My concern is rust. Will they rust or should I paint them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> John;
> If you get that package today I'm gonna be POed. Lol
> 
> Hey Jerry !!
> 
> John and I stole an idea from you and don't feel bad about it at all!!!



Hey uncle Rob,
You going to go ahead and make some?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had CAT scan done, have some facial fractures, have to go see our family doctor, sometime.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had CAT scan done, have some facial fractures, have to go see our family doctor, sometime.



Tomorrow would be a good idea!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Tomorrow would be a good idea!!



Whenever the Doc. can find the time....LOL


----------



## tbone75

The Y-Obi fired right up,and runs good for a turd saw! LOL

The 4 stroke whacker is very nice! I am very surprised !! 29cc ,but lots of power and very quiet! Not heavy like I thought it would be.
Hey Robin.....................No flippy cap!! LOL

May just keep this sucker? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whenever the Doc. can find the time....LOL



The Dr. or you??


----------



## pioneerguy600

This is not new territory for me, I raced motorbikes, Motocross.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is not new territory for me, I raced motorbikes, Motocross.....LOL



You saying this isn't the first time you cracked yer head? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> I did receive a package in the mail last night, Mark. Thank you. I'll get them on and a picture this weekend. My concern is rust. Will they rust or should I paint them.



Paint them....they aren't made of stainless or anything. But they are a high strength steel.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Paint them....they aren't made of stainless or anything. But they are a high strength steel.



Husky Orange would be best! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> The Y-Obi fired right up,and runs good for a turd saw! LOL
> 
> The 4 stroke whacker is very nice! I am very surprised !! 29cc ,but lots of power and very quiet! Not heavy like I thought it would be.
> Hey Robin.....................No flippy cap!! LOL
> 
> May just keep this sucker? LOL



Damn thing looks brand new....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Damn thing looks brand new....



Think it is? Came in the original box with papers? 56.00 shipped! LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had CAT scan done, have some facial fractures, have to go see our family doctor, sometime.



I talked to Jerry's Doc , he said he had the fix for him , he was going in to fix it from the inside .


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> If they are the same style of saw they will.If one is a strato and the other aint. NOPE! Pix would help! LOL



Try to get some pics in the morning


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Try to get some pics in the morning



Good,should be able to tell what they are then.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I talked to Jerry's Doc , he said he had the fix for him , he was going in to fix it from the inside .



Fix-A-Flat ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Fix-A-Flat ! LOL



Yep, just insert the straw up the nose, pull trigger and fill the cavity, should stop the nasal drip.....LOL


----------



## dancan

John , take the plastic from one of your Huskapoolin and surround it with the plastic from that 2036 to at least make it a good lookin' saw .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You saying this isn't the first time you cracked yer head? LOL



LOL,..My head has been cracked too many times to keep count, this i just a mere bump.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..My head has been cracked too many times to keep count, this i just a mere bump.....LOL



Beavertailguy600 is also a crack head?


----------



## dancan

This guy must own a HuusKee


----------



## AU_K2500

evening fellas. 

still no shipping confirmation on the caps, john....

Scott let me know if those dogs work for you. If not, we can work something out. 

Jerrys got enough hot air up there to keep everything "inflated" no need for any added volume!


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## Cantdog

John?...John?? JOHN???

I know that 450 looks to be in good shape......there is a reason for that.....it never would run long enough at any one time to get worn out....or even show wear... I've said this a number of times. ALL 4XX saws (except the 451E/EV and 490) are junk....J.U.N.K.!!! ALL 5XX (except 590) are J.U.N.K.!!!

Do youself (and others) a favor.....take that saw outside right now..away from anything of value...set it on the ground....pour your oldest mix (you know the stuff you don't quite trust in a saw) all over it and set fire to it...it's nice and dark now..fire is pretty....the flames are the most enjoyment you can expect from the POS..and don't ask if I'm kidding....XXXXING JUNK



If I have to come back here...I'll tell ya how I really feel.........



OH nice pic of a Dump Eagle...Randy


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


>



Real nice view ,Randy. Is that near Crescent?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> John?...John?? JOHN???
> 
> I know that 450 looks to be in good shape......there is a reason for that.....it never would run long enough at any one time to get worn out....or even show wear... I've said this a number of times. ALL 4XX saws (except the 451E/EV and 490) are junk....J.U.N.K.!!! ALL 5XX (except 590) are J.U.N.K.!!!
> 
> Do youself (and others) a favor.....take that saw outside right now..away from anything of value...set it on the ground....pour your oldest mix (you know the stuff you don't quite trust in a saw) all over it and set fire to it...it's nice and dark now..fire is pretty....the flames are the most enjoyment you can expect from the POS..and don't ask if I'm kidding....XXXXING JUNK



NO,..NO...NO,..Keep that saw,John and post a pict of it once a month, just often enough to get a rise out ole ,Robin. He just loves those Jonnies....LOL
If I have to come back here...I'll tell ya how I really feel.........


----------



## Cantdog

So Jerry...what exacty happened to cause the issues you had the other night? It happened at the same time we had an earthquake down this way....did you guys have tremors too.....cause you to lose you to lose your footing??...or just dark wet and slippery??? Just wondering.....


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Real nice view ,Randy. Is that near Crescent?



yep, the harbor is off to the left. Dump Eagle? nope french fry bird


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> NO,..NO...NO,..Keep that saw,John and post a pict of it once a month, just often enough to get a rise out ole ,Robin. He just loves those Jonnies....LOL
> If I have to come back here...I'll tell ya how I really feel.........



LOL I should have added that the flames that he created would have been more enjoyable than the flames that will ultimately ensue from trying to make a runner from that unit...I will call a spade a spade..if my favorite brand built a bunch of junk then that's what I'll call it.....sorry didn't meen to yell earlier......daughter got her drivers license today...I may be a little tense...medicating...an lb. at a time...around 3 pounds now...+-....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John?...John?? JOHN???
> 
> I know that 450 looks to be in good shape......there is a reason for that.....it never would run long enough at any one time to get worn out....or even show wear... I've said this a number of times. ALL 4XX saws (except the 451E/EV and 490) are junk....J.U.N.K.!!! ALL 5XX (except 590) are J.U.N.K.!!!
> 
> Do youself (and others) a favor.....take that saw outside right now..away from anything of value...set it on the ground....pour your oldest mix (you know the stuff you don't quite trust in a saw) all over it and set fire to it...it's nice and dark now..fire is pretty....the flames are the most enjoyment you can expect from the POS..and don't ask if I'm kidding....XXXXING JUNK
> 
> 
> 
> If I have to come back here...I'll tell ya how I really feel.........
> 
> 
> 
> OH nice pic of a Dump Eagle...Randy



Not my fault Robin!...........The Midget told me it was a 490 !! Thought I bought a 490 not a POS 450 !


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> yep, the harbor is off to the left. Dump Eagle? nope french fry bird



Next time I pass through Crescent I am pulling off and getting down to the waterfront, walk the wharf and waterfront and snap some picts myself. I have a quite a few picts that I took of that coast between SF and Oregon.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> yep, the harbor is off to the left. Dump Eagle? nope french fry bird



LOL!! Very nice veiw Randy......back in the day...before all the dumps here just became transfer stations, everything went on the dump..household trash, brush, metal,etc everything......the gulls were all over the place...you would flush a couple hundred by just driving into the dump.....so everyone around here started callin them "Dump Eagles".....LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Not my fault Robin!...........The Midget told me it was a 490 !! Thought I bought a 490 not a POS 450 !






Do as I say John......no excuses......or you'll live to regret it.......LOL!!!!



Edit.....you know better than believe a nekkid migit......4 lbs now......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Very nice veiw Randy......back in the day...before all the dumps here just became transfer stations, everything went on the dump..household trash, brush, metal,etc everything......the gulls were all over the place...you would flush a couple hundred by just driving into the dump.....so everyone around here started callin them "Dump Eagles".....LOL!!!



When I was in Fla. one summer when I was a little 16 yr. old kid,my cousin did a bad thing one day to them birds! Broke up a bunch of Alki-Seltzer and tossed them up in air! We were trying to eat lunch on the beach. That was a very mean thing to do! What a mess!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Do as I say John......no excuses......or you'll live to regret it.......LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit.....you know better than believe a nekkid migit......4 lbs now......



Maybe I can pawn it off on someone? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> So Jerry...what exacty happened to cause the issues you had the other night? It happened at the same time we had an earthquake down this way....did you guys have tremors too.....cause you to lose you to lose your footing??...or just dark wet and slippery??? Just wondering.....



I was working inthe machinery shop when i noticed liquid in a big wash pan vibrate/shake/ripple just a few mins later I wanted to go around back to a storage shed to look for parts.It is dark along that side of the shop,no lights, it was a very dark night due to the rain falling. We never store or put junk along that walkway but there was something there that night, I tripped over an object and before my hands could reach the ground to help stop my fall my right cheek met the steel wraparound frame of the equipment trailer. I hit with all the force of my 200lb frame falling forward with no chance of stopping til a solid surface was reached. Hit with a good deal of force and cut my cheek open, blood gushed from my nose so left a blood trail behind me as I walked back home.


----------



## tbone75

Bet I know someone who will take that J-red off my hands! :msp_rolleyes:
Be a little surprise for them in the mail! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Cantdog

Oh..Oh..OH...while I was waiting for my daughtet to take her drivers test I wondered into an antique shop and found a neet thing.......it was a 5' peavey stood on end..cantdog down with a hand forged base consisting of four legs/feet that held it up and at the top ther were four double coat/hat hooks. The tag said it was from a logging convention in the '20s...$450.00.....nice item if you're into that kind of stuff...LOLOLOL!!!! Sorry no pics...I didn't have a camera...and I ain't shmat enough to get them from my phone to here...


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Maybe I can pawn it off on someone? LOL



EeeBayzzz ............................LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was working inthe machinery shop when i noticed liquid in a big wash pan vibrate/shake/ripple just a few mins later I wanted to go around back to a storage shed to look for parts.It is dark along that side of the shop,no lights, it was a very dark night due to the rain falling. We never store or put junk along that walkway but there was something there that night, I tripped over an object and before my hands could reach the ground to help stop my fall my right cheek met the steel wraparound frame of the equipment trailer. I hit with all the force of my 200lb frame falling forward with no chance of stopping til a solid surface was reached. Hit with a good deal of force and cut my cheek open, blood gushed from my nose so left a blood trail behind me as I walked back home.



Dang! Better put some lights back there! You could stihl be laying there!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> bet i know someone who will take that j-red off my hands! :msp_rolleyes:
> Be a little surprise for them in the mail! :msp_rolleyes:



HHHsssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> EeeBayzzz ............................LOL



Never sold anything on there before? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HHHsssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!



No......................Not you! :msp_scared:

Afraid of the pay back! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bet I know someone who will take that J-red off my hands! :msp_rolleyes:
> Be a little surprise for them in the mail! :msp_rolleyes:



I still have 2 Jonsereds, a 2050 and a 670 Champ, I don`t use them ,they just take up space on my shelf...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was working inthe machinery shop when i noticed liquid in a big wash pan vibrate/shake/ripple just a few mins later I wanted to go around back to a storage shed to look for parts.It is dark along that side of the shop,no lights, it was a very dark night due to the rain falling. We never store or put junk along that walkway but there was something there that night, I tripped over an object and before my hands could reach the ground to help stop my fall my right cheek met the steel wraparound frame of the equipment trailer. I hit with all the force of my 200lb frame falling forward with no chance of stopping til a solid surface was reached. Hit with a good deal of force and cut my cheek open, blood gushed from my nose so left a blood trail behind me as I walked back home.




Ouch...that sucks.....but coming out of a well lit shop to the dark night will hide about anything.....you need one of those led headlamps....I think they are goofy, but the daughter and wife have them and when out to the island I will use one and gottta say they work very well and last forever on a set of batteries..keep you from misstepping with two buckets of water!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Not my fault Robin!...........The Midget told me it was a 490 !! Thought I bought a 490 not a POS 450 !



John;

Dont you just love Robin's Public Service announcements


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I still have 2 Jonsereds, a 2050 and a 670 Champ, I don`t use them ,they just take up space on my shelf...LOL



There went one of my choices ! LOL

Whos next on the list? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> No......................Not you! :msp_scared:
> 
> Afraid of the pay back! :msp_scared:




LOL You wanna be.....I gotts quite a stash of pullons and crapsmans that people bring me and ask if it's worth fixin....I don't even look at 'em...just say "No" and kick 'em under the bench....getting full under there.......5 lbs of medication now......


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> There went one of my choices ! LOL
> 
> Whos next on the list? LOL



Poor John! So many saws you can just give away now?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I still have 2 Jonsereds, a 2050 and a 670 Champ, I don`t use them ,they just take up space on my shelf...LOL




Well I am always willing to help a friend....if you get jambed up for shelf space....the big one could come down here....I'll make space!!! LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Never sold anything on there before? LOL



Sorry , I forgot who I was talking to .........................The Saw Whoreder .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL You wanna be.....I gotts quite a stash of pullons and crapsmans that people bring me and ask if it's worth fixin....I don't even look at 'em...just say "No" and kick 'em under the bench....getting full under there.......5 lbs of medication now......



Them pullons don't scare me none!  They are so easy to work on or toss in the trash! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Poor John! So many saws you can just give away now?



Think I just found a volunteer !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ouch...that sucks.....but coming out of a well lit shop to the dark night will hide about anything.....you need one of those led headlamps....I think they are goofy, but the daughter and wife have them and when out to the island I will use one and gottta say they work very well and last forever on a set of batteries..keep you from misstepping with two buckets of water!!!



Yes, you know I have two of them and wore them on the desert all night long while working on building the infrastructure, they work great. Mine are made by Petzl and have a rechargeable self contained battery in them, lasted the entire trip up there without recharging, they will recharge off my cell phone charger or any other 5v charge device.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think I just found a volunteer !



Did you say....suckaa...LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sorry , I forgot who I was talking to .........................The Saw Whoreder .



Another volunteer !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well I am always willing to help a friend....if you get jambed up for shelf space....the big one could come down here....I'll make space!!! LOL!!!



Your not one of them guys that complain bout vibes are ya?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Think I just found a volunteer !



Didn't you read the "(yourself and others)" part....unless you just plain ol' fashion meen....


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Think I just found a volunteer !



I don't remember volunteering for anything......but hay something to tinker with! LOL!!!! Hahahaha...........

Put the hammer of the ol'flintlock this morning......fresh venison in the freezer!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your not one of them guys that complain bout vibes are ya?



That's one of the few things I have the technology to fix.....


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Another volunteer !!



I'll have to pass , I've been warned by both Robin and Ron about them sawz ..................Send it to Mark , good one for him to learn on


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Didn't you read the "(yourself and others)" part....unless you just plain ol' fashion meen....



Does Dan count?


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> I don't remember volunteering for anything......but hay something to tinker with! LOL!!!! Hahahaha...........
> 
> Put the hammer of the ol'flintlock this morning......fresh venison in the freezer!



Flintlock??????...hehehe you'll like the 'ol 450......'bout the same.....'cept the flintlock is more advanced...and dependqable.....Click........."Poof"......


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I don't remember volunteering for anything......but hay something to tinker with! LOL!!!! Hahahaha...........
> 
> Put the hammer of the ol'flintlock this morning......fresh venison in the freezer!



Be happy to send it your way!

But don't be mad at me later on!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just a pretty red thing, aint it?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I don't remember volunteering for anything......but hay something to tinker with! LOL!!!! Hahahaha...........
> 
> Put the hammer of the ol'flintlock this morning......fresh venison in the freezer!



Your nuts! The muzzle loaders you can get these days! Man they shoot like a 30-06 !


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> Flintlock??????...hehehe you'll like the 'ol 450......'bout the same.....'cept the flintlock is more advanced...and dependqable.....Click........."Poof"......



You forgot BANG!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just a pretty red thing, aint it?



They all are...'cept the aforementioned ones......and even they look nice enough....but they act bad......


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Be happy to send it your way!
> 
> But don't be mad at me later on!!



Don't think anyone could ever get mad at you John............


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


>



####bird on a post ?? why ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> ####bird on a post ?? why ??



Decoy???


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Your nuts! The muzzle loaders you can get these days! Man they shoot like a 30-06 !



I have a modern flintlock and it has been very reliable! Killed alot more than I have missed with it!


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> You forgot BANG!!!!!!!




Oh .....sorry I couldn't wait...had to go get my 6th lb of medication.........LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Don't think anyone could ever get mad at you John............



Hard to find anyone that don't like me. LOL Unless they teed me off! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> They all are...'cept the aforementioned ones......and even they look nice enough....but they act bad......



You wouldn`t want that one, it was built from parts, its a frankensaw.....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I'll have to pass , I've been warned by both Robin and Ron about them sawz ..................Send it to Mark , good one for him to learn on



No














OK....maybe


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You wouldn`t want that one, it was buiolt from parts, its a frankensaw.....LOL




Aren't they all.....perhaps not all...but most if they have any time on them.....


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Real nice view ,Randy. Is that near Crescent?



Yeh,,real nice view,,of a dump duck sitting on a post tied up with a rusty chain and background has a beach full of rocks you couldnt get a boat in or out..
not a lobster pot in sight !!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK....maybe



You get the next one! LOL What that could be????? I will think of something? LOL

And NO it won't have a bow bar !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Aren't they all.....perhaps not all...but most if they have any time on them.....



You may remember that time I found a big box of Jonsered parts and saws I found left on my doorstep. There were about 7 parts saws in there and a lot of parts, found enough in there to build 5 complete saws, the 670 Champ was one of them. It has the harder rubber AV mounts in it.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,real nice view,,of a dump duck sitting on a post tied up with a rusty chain and background has a beach full of rocks you couldnt get a boat in or out..
> not a lobster pot in sight !!



That's why there's only one dump eag.....duck.....nothing to eat...'cept french fries.....trans fat gull.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,real nice view,,of a dump duck sitting on a post tied up with a rusty chain and background has a beach full of rocks you couldnt get a boat in or out..
> not a lobster pot in sight !!



Don`t think you would like their lobstahs.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,real nice view,,of a dump duck sitting on a post tied up with a rusty chain and background has a beach full of rocks you couldnt get a boat in or out..
> not a lobster pot in sight !!



Eagle,Duck,French fry, ?? Noisy azz bird I call them! You allowed to shoot them,with out going to jail? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You may remember that time I found a big box of Jonsered parts and saws I found left on my doorstep. There were about 7 parts saws in there and a lot of parts, found enough in there to build 5 complete saws, the 670 Champ was one of them. It has the harder rubber AV mounts in it.




I do remember.......I remember you suc.......no...I'm a calmer, gentler saw nut........Ahem...I remember you Scooooored!! LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Eagle,Duck,French fry, ?? Noisy azz bird I call them! You allowed to shoot them,with out going to jail? LOL



NO!!.......Absolutely Not!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I do remember.......I remember you suc.......no...I'm a calmer, gentler saw nut........Ahem...I remember you Scooooored!! LOL!!



To this day I never found out who left them there,...several other single saws have also been left with no info on them.


----------



## Cantdog

You know John you said earlier that you and your friends abused them in Fla...I've seen them abused here in the most severe manner........I did not partake in any of the described actions ......but I've seen, when the guls were in a feeding frenzy someone put an M-80 in a herring and throw it up in the air..where it was snapped up and swallowed instantly....not pretty......others would put a hering on a casting line and have a gull on a string........for all the abuse they have endured there are stihl millions per sq mile..


----------



## little possum

pioneerguy600 said:


> To this day I never found out who left them there,...several other single saws have also been left with no info on them.


Hahaha I have a small Poulan that somebody dropped off, and hasnt been back around to claim in 3 years? I ported it  haha


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You know John you said earlier that you and your friends abused them in Fla...I've seen them abused here in the most severe manner........I did not partake in any of the described actions ......but I've seen, when the guls were in a feeding frenzy someone put an M-80 in a herring and throw it up in the air..where it was snapped up and swallowed instantly....not pretty......others would put a hering on a casting line and have a gull on a string........for all the abuse they have endured there are stihl millions per sq mile..



No not me,my cousin did that! LOL I just seen what happen! He had done that several times before,he told me?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You know John you said earlier that you and your friends abused them in Fla...I've seen them abused here in the most severe manner........I did not partake in any of the described actions ......but I've seen, when the guls were in a feeding frenzy someone put an M-80 in a herring and throw it up in the air..where it was snapped up and swallowed instantly....not pretty......others would put a hering on a casting line and have a gull on a string........for all the abuse they have endured there are stihl millions per sq mile..



You be hung out to dry for shooting one but thetre are millions of them along our coast. You may not even see one about but just put something/ anything outside that they will eat(anything even remotely etible) and there will shure to be a gull spot it almost immediately. They are not smart enough to just land and eat said offereing, they seem duty bound to call all their buddies to come and fight over it....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> That's why there's only one dump eag.....duck.....nothing to eat...'cept french fries.....trans fat gull.....




I know,,that coast like a desert compared to the east coast,,no lobstah,,no haddock,cod,not much for fish escept for trash fish,,been there tried it,got the T-shirt....theres a reason kolyfornians live there !!
north to alaska and things get better..
south down san diego way and mexico gets better again..
well,,WA. does get a good steelhead run and some salmon,,..to bad so much waste further south..
dont they PAY people to live in no cali ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You be hung out to dry for shooting one but thetre are millions of them along our coast. You may not even see one about but just put something/ anything outside that they will eat(anything even remotely etible) and there will shure to be a gull spot it almost immediately. They are not smart enough to just land and eat said offereing, they seem duty bound to call all their buddies to come and fight over it....LOL



I see them things around here in the summer! Why ?? LOL No sea anywhere close!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You know John you said earlier that you and your friends abused them in Fla...I've seen them abused here in the most severe manner........I did not partake in any of the described actions ......but I've seen, when the guls were in a feeding frenzy someone put an M-80 in a herring and throw it up in the air..where it was snapped up and swallowed instantly....not pretty......others would put a hering on a casting line and have a gull on a string........for all the abuse they have endured there are stihl millions per sq mile..



5-6 codfish hooks tied 3-4' apart along a length of codline, bait each hook and toss it out off the wharf,one gull picks up a piece and tries to fly off, rest of the flock grab up all the rest of the pieces, they all don`t fly in the same direction.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I see them things around here in the summer! Why ?? LOL No sea anywhere close!



Plenty of inland gulls, they love the tilled up farmlands, freshly tilled soil full of worms, grubs and bugs. They can eat and survive on about anything.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I see them things around here in the summer! Why ?? LOL No sea anywhere close!



You sure they're not cattle egrets?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 5-6 codfish hooks tied 3-4' apart along a length of codline, bait each hook and toss it out off the wharf,one gull picks up a piece and tries to fly off, rest of the flock grab up all the rest of the pieces, they all don`t fly in the same direction.



Meen,but funny as hell I bet! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You sure they're not cattle egrets?



Nope,seen them before. LOL Not the same bird.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I know,,that coast like a desert compared to the east coast,,no lobstah,,no haddock,cod,not much for fish escept for trash fish,,been there tried it,got the T-shirt....theres a reason kolyfornians live there !!
> north to alaska and things get better..
> south down san diego way and mexico gets better again..
> well,,WA. does get a good steelhead run and some salmon,,..to bad so much waste further south..
> dont they PAY people to live in no cali ??



Don`t know why that coast has such poor fishing, seen some locals catch a couple scrawney crabs last trip out to Cali, off a wharf in Santa Cruze. Rockfish seem to be their prized catch and I don`t think I would want to eat one. Must be something out there for the whales to eat off Monterrey Bay cause there was a bunch of them out there eating/chasing something.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You be hung out to dry for shooting one but thetre are millions of them along our coast. You may not even see one about but just put something/ anything outside that they will eat(anything even remotely etible) and there will shure to be a gull spot it almost immediately. They are not smart enough to just land and eat said offereing, they seem duty bound to call all their buddies to come and fight over it....LOL




Yep ....dump eagles.....funny thing...my dad always had one (?) that would hang at the camp when anyone was around as he used to feed it/them stuff that had gone by or when he was breaking camp and didn't want to drag stuff back. After he passed we always had one gull that hung around...same place as always....for the next couple yrs...called him "Gully" (the old mans name).....well then my mom passed...we sprinkled her in the same place as my father (her wish) and the following day there were two gulls on the rock...........one with a gimp leg........my mother had a gimp leg....same side.....I had a hard time with that.....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Meen,but funny as hell I bet! LOL



Meen as heck, I never done it but lots of the fishermen did as a way of entertainment when out on the open sea on a slow day. Same senario but without hooks works well enough, tie the pieces of fish on the line, no hooks and the gulls just swallow the bait full size right down and won`t give it back till the fish breaks down in their bellies, about 20-30 mins and the line will just pull out and the bird can fly off again.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> 5-6 codfish hooks tied 3-4' apart along a length of codline, bait each hook and toss it out off the wharf,one gull picks up a piece and tries to fly off, rest of the flock grab up all the rest of the pieces, they all don`t fly in the same direction.







Meen.....MF.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Meen as heck, I never done it but lots of the fishermen did as a way of entertainment when out on the open sea on a slow day. Same senario but without hooks works well enough, tie the pieces of fish on the line, no hooks and the gulls just swallow the bait full size right down and won`t give it back till the fish breaks down in their bellies, about 20-30 mins and the line will just pull out and the bird can fly off again.



That would be OK,and very fun to watch! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep ....dump eagles.....funny thing...my dad always had one (?) that would hang at the camp when anyone was around as he used to feed it/them stuff that had gone by or when he was breaking camp and didn't want to drag stuff back. After he passed we always had one gull that hung around...same place as always....for the next couple yrs...called him "Gully" (the old mans name).....well then my mom passed...we sprinkled her in the same place as my father (her wish) and the following day there were two gulls on the rock...........one with a gimp leg........my mother had a gimp leg....same side.....I had a hard time with that.....LOL!!



That would be hard to deal with, some things we just can`t fathom or explain away.
My dad could talk to the loons and owls in particular, they are rather talkative. The day we were putting him in the ground a lone Loon flew past and abruptly turned about clockwise and landed 20' offshore, then gave out the "where are you" call, then did something I have never witnessed before, answered its own call with the "here I am" response. Brought tears to these old eyes.


----------



## RandyMac

You guys crack me up.
There are plenty of fish here, but they locked up vast areas, so no fishing.
The Oregon coast has big dead zones, so does Washington.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Meen.....MF.....LOL!!!



You noticed that I posted that I never did this myself, I just couldn`t hurt any bird or animal that bad.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> You guys crack me up.
> There are plenty of fish here, but they locked up vast areas, so no fishing.
> The Oregon coast has big dead zones, so does Washington.



Getting to be a lot of them dead zones! Not good at all!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You noticed that I posted that I never did this myself, I just couldn`t hurt any bird or animal that bad.



I did Jerry ........I think......you and I come from a place of revernce for all living creatures and if you require their lives for sustanance..so be it......but my father instilled in me a set of values that allowed for not abusing fellow creatures,,,if you needed them ..you took them...as quicky and painlessly as possible.....not a partical of suffering if possible,......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Getting to be a lot of them dead zones! Not good at all!



We have limits on numbers of fish per day we can keep but no dead zones as of yet.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be hard to deal with, some things we just can`t fathom or explain away.
> My dad could talk to the loons and owls in particular, they are rather talkative. The day we were putting him in the ground a lone Loon flew past and abruptly turned about clockwise and landed 20' offshore, then gave out the "where are you" call, then did something I have never witnessed before, answered its own call with the "here I am" response. Brought tears to these old eyes.



THAT is Awsome.......not explainable....but awsome...and I expect it did.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I did Jerry ........I think......you and I come from a place of revernce for all living creatures and if you require their lives for sustanance..so be it......but my father instilled in me a set of values that allowed for not abusing fellow creatures,,,if you needed them ..you took them...as quicky and painlessly as possible.....not a partical of suffering if possible,......



I came from a hunter-gatherer background where one was required to take a creature as painlessly as possible, only for consumption. God help any one of us that would do any different. I was taught to even kill a fish immediately if I were going to keep it or to release it immediately unharmed if not. Every animal I have hunted and killed was taken with one shot, if I could not be shure of a clean killing shot I would pass.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> THAT is Awsome.......not explainable....but awsome...and I expect it did.......



Yep,...still does when I think of it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I came from a hunter-gatherer background where one was required to take a creature as painlessly as possible, only for consumption. God help any one of us that would do any different. I was taught to even kill a fish immediately if I were going to keep it or to release it immediately unharmed if not. Every animal I have hunted and killed was taken with one shot, if I could not be shure of a clean killing shot I would pass.



I shoot problem critters,other wise I am the same way.I don't shoot stuff I don't eat.
Even them problem critters I don't shoot unless I have to.
Carp are the only fish I will kill and not eat.Then only in my FILs pound they are taking over.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I came from a hunter-gatherer background where one was required to take a creature as painlessly as possible, only for consumption. God help any one of us that would do any different. I was taught to even kill a fish immediately if I were going to keep it or to release it immediately unharmed if not. Every animal I have hunted and killed was taken with one shot, if I could not be shure of a clean killing shot I would pass.



Yes......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I shoot problem critters,other wise I am the same way.I don't shoot stuff I don't eat.
> Even them problem critters I don't shoot unless I have to.
> Carp are the only fish I will kill and not eat.Then only in my FILs pound they are taking over.



Those fish would make good fertilizer. Dad would make me build a fence around a garden to keep critters out, couldn`t shoot anything we wouldn`t eat. If I shot it I had to eat it if I liked it or not, prevented me from killing anything I wouldn`t eat. I used to throw a knife all the time when out in the woods and could kill a rabbit, partridge or squirrel with a single throw. I would just throw the knife from tree to tree as I walked along and was quite good at it. One day for some stupid reason i seen a bird fly by and threw the knife without thinking, hit that bird on the wing about 40' away and killed it instantly. Immediately I was grief stricken, I had taken a life foolishly, I buried that bird with respect. Never threw that knife again, and told my peers of my foolishness. Their frozen scorne was punishment enough for my stupidity.


----------



## tbone75

Wonder where Uncle Rob is tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wonder where Uncle Rob is tonight?



Last I heard from him he was taking his parents out for a drive, not shure he is working tonight or not.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those fish would make good fertilizer. Dad would make me build a fence around a garden to keep critters out, couldn`t shoot anything we wouldn`t eat. If I shot it I had to eat it if I liked it or not, prevented me from killing anything I wouldn`t eat. I used to throw a knife all the time when out in the woods and could kill a rabbit, partridge or squirrel with a single throw. I would just throw the knife from tree to tree as I walked along and was quite good at it. One day for some stupid reason i seen a bird fly by and threw the knife without thinking, hit that bird on the wing about 40' away and killed it instantly. Immediately I was grief stricken, I had taken a life foolishly, I buried that bird with respect. Never threw that knife again, and told my peers of my foolishness. Their frozen scorne was punishment enough for my stupidity.



You got to admit that was one hell of a throw! LOL Sorry about the bird!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Last I heard from him he was taking his parents out for a drive, not shure he is working tonight or not.



May have broke his phone? LOL Or yacking on it? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You got to admit that was one hell of a throw! LOL Sorry about the bird!



The throw was right on the target, darn bird should have ducked or wobbled but didn`t , it was passing in front of me from left to right. Never felt smaller in my life when that knife hit that bird, the realization hit me hard, I had betrayed all the teachings of my peers.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The throw was right on the target, darn bird should have ducked or wobbled but didn`t , it was passing in front of me from left to right. Never felt smaller in my life when that knife hit that bird, the realization hit me hard, I had betrayed all the teachings of my peers.



I am sure you did.

How you feeling Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am sure you did.
> 
> How you feeling Jerry?



I don`t have any pain just sitting here, if I try to chew food on the right side there is some discomfort, teeth still hurt a little on that side . Swelling is going down, all around the right eye is purple and a bit swollen, all bleeding has stopped. The lady that ran the CAT scan on me said I was a tough guy....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time again for me to hit the sack, night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time again for me to hit the sack, night all.



Nite Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yup work tonight. OT

Got a call to cull problem hogs. In Texas. From a chopper. 

I'll take my idea of an assault rifle. 

Short cuts in mean hard interrupted cast large diameter stainless. 

I'm only going for 2 J Reds anyway. 111S & 621....


----------



## dancan

Pig cull from a copter with an assault rifle sounds like a hoot .
Anyone need NOS tank/rear handle , shiny black , might be peww lann ? It's shiny .
ZZZSlackerzz !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Pig cull from a copter with an assault rifle sounds like a hoot .
> Anyone need NOS tank/rear handle , shiny black , might be peww lann ? It's shiny .
> ZZZSlackerzz !



They are tearing up the place. Varmits. 

My assault rifle is an old Deerslayer my Ruger. The old ones are more accurate. And they belly feed to a tube. Hope to make it a 45 Colt by then. 300+ grain bullets. 

Morning Dan!!


----------



## aikiman2000

Cold Water Cleaning
John went to visit his 90 year old grandfather in a very secluded, rural area of Georgia.

After spending a great evening chatting the night away, John's grandfather prepared breakfast of bacon, eggs and toast. 
However, John noticed a film like substance on his plate, and questioned his grandfather asking, "Are these plates clean?" 

His grandfather replied, "They're as clean as cold water can get them. Just you go ahead and finish your meal, Sonny!" 

For lunch the old man made hamburgers. Again, John was concerned about the plates as his appeared to have tiny specks 
around the edge that looked like dried egg and asked, "Are you sure these plates are clean?" 

Without looking up the old man said, "I told you before, Sonny, those dishes are as clean as cold water can get them. 
Now don't you fret, I don't want to hear another word about it!" 

Later that afternoon, John was on his way to a nearby town and as he was leaving, his grandfather's dog started to growl, 
and wouldn't let him pass. John yelled and said, "Grandfather, your dog won't let me get to my car". 

Without diverting his attention from the football game he was watching on TV the old man shouted ... 

"COLDWATER, GO LAY DOWN


thoughti would share that with every one tonight,
H-man in alaska


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> They are tearing up the place. Varmits.
> 
> My assault rifle is an old Deerslayer my Ruger. The old ones are more accurate. And they belly feed to a tube. Hope to make it a 45 Colt by then. 300+ grain bullets.
> 
> Morning Dan!!



We don't have that issue up here yet . I hope the colder climate keeps them out but they have started growing a commercial crop of sweet potatoes locally this year for the first time .


----------



## roncoinc

Yawwwnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...................


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All....Off to the grain store in Ellsworth this morning.......again......went there yesterday at 10 to 3 they had just closed:msp_sneaky: It's an old timey place...handed down to the three children (in their 50's) but the 'ol man was always open 6:00AM to 5:00 PM.......kids are slackers...open at 6:30AM but close whenever they feel like it after 2:00PM...rather irritating after you drive 15 miles only to find the gate closed:bang::bang::bang:

Dogs need food

Hoss needs grain and staw for bedding

Truck needs gas now.....


----------



## roncoinc

Scott,,the other part was a muffler cover for an 011..


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas....not much to report here, but it is Friday. Local chamber of commerce is have a big all you can eat hot dog and hamburger lunch today I'm Terrell. A guy in the office is on the board, gave us all tickets! Would cost 10 bucks other wise.

Wonder where in Texas uncle Rod is gonna be......may be of some assistance in the irratication of the species.....they sure cost landowners a lot of money I'm damages.


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Ron, how's the house coming?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Ron, how's the house coming?



Pretty good.
guy has a little more insulation to do underneath.
some more siding to put on.
then finish the 10x16 deck.
i didnt like the stairs so i tore them off last nite and re did them..still 8 ft wide but a lot better looking..hangers are in the back now instead of the front.
need to build a small landing at bottom step.
been keeping me busy ..
havent even had time to look for a big box !
rain today.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

Morning fellers,more rain today.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Pretty good.
> guy has a little more insulation to do underneath.
> some more siding to put on.
> then finish the 10x16 deck.
> i didnt like the stairs so i tore them off last nite and re did them..still 8 ft wide but a lot better looking..hangers are in the back now instead of the front.
> need to build a small landing at bottom step.
> been keeping me busy ..
> havent even had time to look for a big box !
> rain today.



Look good ron! Ought to keep the critters and weather out! 

Those stairs need a little better footer that stacked 1x's. I would always get the cheap preformed cement pavers and some crusher run or smaller stone. I always would cut those pavers in half and but them in the bottom of post holes to keep the post up off the dirt and let the concrete fill in all around them 

Big box....I have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Look good ron! Ought to keep the critters and weather out!
> 
> Those stairs need a little better footer that stacked 1x's. I would always get the cheap preformed cement pavers and some crusher run or smaller stone. I always would cut those pavers in half and but them in the bottom of post holes to keep the post up off the dirt and let the concrete fill in all around them
> 
> Big box....I have no idea what your talking about.



The stairs are on 2in thick pavers now.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning fellers,more rain today.



Yeh,,,here too.
mailed out that dvd yet ?


----------



## tbone75

Very rough morning so far. Must have done something wrong?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,,here too.
> mailed out that dvd yet ?



Will try to today! Along with a muffler for your 011.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Very rough morning so far. Must have done something wrong?



Like woke up ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Will try to today! Along with a muffler for your 011.



got a muffler,just need the cover


----------



## tbone75

Anything else you need Ron? That I may have? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> got a muffler,just need the cover



May be a couple different ones? I will send it all just in case. I don't have the screen for one.


----------



## tbone75

Going to go start a fire,damp and cool in here. Been waiting for the pill to kick in. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> May be a couple different ones? I will send it all just in case. I don't have the screen for one.



A couple diff styles but they all fit.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A couple diff styles but they all fit.



Ron..........I don't have one!! Must have trashed it? Found the box they were in,but its gone? Not sure why I trashed them? But I must have when I moved everything? Found 2 brake handles and a recoil for it!
 
Hope Scott has one?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Going to go start ....in here. Been waiting for the kick in the pills. LOL






















Slacker ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Slacker ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I didn't get to be King Slug for nothing!


----------



## tbone75

And I am stihl SLACKING!


----------



## AU_K2500

Planning a camping trip for next weekend....good lord I had no idea how much stuff I need/want. I miss being close to home and borrowing all dads stuff. Tent, Coleman dual fuel lantern and stove....none of that propane crap! Sleeping bags.....at least I've got tarps already. And all the fishing gear. Guess its time to go to cabelas this weekend!!!! Can you say " kid in a candy store"?


----------



## tbone75

Got another box of Stihl ju.....er parts! LOL 
I will get some pix,then you guys can see if you need any of it?


----------



## tbone75

Heres the parts.All I know is some of its 042.
Hope I can trade it all off! LOL


----------



## PB

For better or worse, the written portion of my exams are over. Won't know if I passed until next week sometime. Now if you will excuse me, I need to get drunk.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I dont see why that little jred is junk? It seemed to be built pretty well? Everyone says them poolins are junk, but if you treat them well there not that bad of a saw?

Robin, you know your stuff, no doubt... so educate me!


----------



## dancan

Anyone need a black handle/tank ??







I gave Jerry the red one and the patch up tape .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Anyone need a black handle/tank ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave Jerry the red one and the patch up tape .



Looks like a Poulan 3300 type. Got a few of them. LOL


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Scott,,the other part was a muffler cover for an 011..



Oh yeah that's it. I'll look tomorrow for you.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Oh yeah that's it. I'll look tomorrow for you.



Hope you didn't trash it like some Slug did! LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


>



Kinda had the same thing happenin' at the shop today .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Anyone need a black handle/tank ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave Jerry the red one and the patch up tape .



Yep,...the Dolmar one is all mine Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## dancan

Here's a pic of me !








And here I am working like a dog ! Not letting a little injury hold me back !


----------



## tbone75

Your good Dan! Hold a shovel with 2 hands and stihl take pix ! LOL

New name, ShadowDan !


----------



## dancan

Err , Ummm , Ahhh , Oh Ya ! Tripod with a timer ..........Really !









I'm quite proud of myself , I got that hole nice and deep !


----------



## tbone75

Sure "you" did Dancan'tdomuch! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

You going to pore and finish it yer self Dan? :monkey:


----------



## dancan

Sure was a nice big hole with lots of room LOL


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I dont see why that little jred is junk? It seemed to be built pretty well? Everyone says them poolins are junk, but if you treat them well there not that bad of a saw?
> 
> Robin, you know your stuff, no doubt... so educate me![/QUO
> 
> 
> J.U.N.K... there.... lesson over.......pop quizz at 10:00PM.....see how ya do...


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You going to pore and finish it yer self Dan? :monkey:



I sure did !
I did realise that I had dug the hole too deep so I found some crappy fill to take up some room .






I was just about ready when the first cement truck showed up !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> ChainsawmanXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see why that little jred is junk? It seemed to be built pretty well? Everyone says them poolins are junk, but if you treat them well there not that bad of a saw?
> 
> Robin, you know your stuff, no doubt... so educate me![/QUO
> 
> 
> J.U.N.K... there.... lesson over.......pop quizz at 10:00PM.....see how ya do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't think they are very good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Robin. Mystery box in mail on Monday.
Click to expand...


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't think they are very good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Robin. Mystery box in mail on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how Robin really feels about that series of saw ??
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I sure did !
> I did realise that I had dug the hole too deep so I found some crappy fill to take up some room .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about ready when the first cement truck showed up !



Great fill ,Dan. Wish I had a few of them to toss in with ya. The old 2100 takes up some space.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how Robin really feels about that series of saw ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ask??
Click to expand...


----------



## dancan

I told the cement truck driver "Giver" and the pour started .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bye bye old Hooskies!!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> dancan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ask??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK , I will .
> Robin , is that model a .......................?
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

Dan you moved right to the top of the MEEN list !:msp_sad:


----------



## Cantdog

Yaaaaaaaa!!!!! 262 parts!!!!!!!........now you done it.........You got an outside outlet at the shop??? I got an excellent electric Bosh demo hammer........I know they'll let me across the border with it...I'll let the OL drive......at least I know where the parts are....won't have to chisel the whole slab..just right there......


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bye bye old Hooskies!!



Well , That's what I thought but they under estimated the great big hole I dug and ran out :msp_scared: but one quick call and a buddy came with enough to finish off the job !













There , all enclosed in a stink proof enclosure :msp_smile:


----------



## Cantdog

I WAS going to the island this weekend...........but now...green concrete gives up pretty easy........just have to do a little Hoosky Dowsing........


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK , I will .
> Robin , is that model a .......................?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't talkin to u.........
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan you moved right to the top of the MEEN list !:msp_sad:



Even meener than me, I usually just drive an excavator or the lil dozer over them, of course the Stihls get to ride on top.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Now I'm gonna go get a 450 and send it to YOU............and a 510 too, just ....well because


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I WAS going to the island this weekend...........but now...green concrete gives up pretty easy........just have to do a little Hoosky Dowsing........



Save them Robin! 

Dan is on the chit list now!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well , That's what I thought but they under estimated the great big hole I dug and ran out :msp_scared: but one quick call and a buddy came with enough to finish off the job !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There , all enclosed in a stink proof enclosure :msp_smile:




Bet it smells a lot better already around the shop with them Hoooskies buried out there.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Now I'm gonna go get a 450 and send it to YOU............and a 510 too, just ....well because



I got a mini-mac I will send him!! :msp_angry:


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't think they are very good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Robin. Mystery box in mail on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think...has nothing to do with it...I turned my back on Jonsereds for yrs because of those series of saws...even bought a Hoosky after the demise of my always faithful original 49sp.........
> 
> 
> Mystery box??????
Click to expand...


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bet it smells a lot better already around the shop with them Hoooskies buried out there.....LOL



Much better now that it has the smooth smell proof finish on it :msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got a mini-mac I will send him!! :msp_angry:



Send him all the turd saws you want, we got 3 miles of road to build through the woods from Lake Echo to Porters Lake, lots of deep holes along the way.


----------



## farrell

So Dan buried the huskys in a cement time capsule so someone in the future can find them.......and marvel over awesome engineering and beautiful styling of a husqvarna! Notice he didn't put in any stihls knowing no one in the future would appreciate those POS's either!


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> So Dan buried the huskys in a cement time capsule so someone in the future can find them.......and marvel over awesome engineering and beautiful styling of a husqvarna! Notice he didn't put in any stihls knowing no one in the future would appreciate those POS's either!



I clicked on the like button , Just so I can click on that unlike button behind your back HaHaHaHaHa !


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> So Dan buried the huskys in a cement time capsule so someone in the future can find them.......and marvel over awesome engineering and beautiful styling of a husqvarna! Notice he didn't put in any stihls knowing no one in the future would appreciate those POS's either!



Stihls are too valuable right here and now while Hooskies are just worth landfill as they`s always broke down needin recoils an clutch covers an P&C`s...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just wait till Uncle Ron gets here! You guys is going to get it! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just wait till Uncle Ron gets here! You guys is going to get it! :msp_scared:



Are we ever!!...:msp_scared:


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihls are too valuable right here and now while Hooskies are just worth landfill as they`s always broke down needin recoils an clutch covers an P&C`s...LOL



Oh Jerry.............I almost put my step dads freakin stihl out of its misery today (couple rounds from the .45 should've done it)......falling apart and won't cut worth a s$&t! Had to get out the good ol'372 and show him what a real saw is suppose to be!


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Oh Jerry.............I almost put my step dads freakin stihl out of its misery today (couple rounds from the .45 should've done it)......falling apart and won't cut worth a s$&t! Had to get out the good ol'372 and show him what a real saw is suppose to be!



It's the saw's fault that someone can't file a chain to cut ???


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think...has nothing to do with it...I turned my back on Jonsereds for yrs because of those series of saws...even bought a Hoosky after the demise of my always faithful original 49sp.........
> 
> 
> Mystery box??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan or John or some one;
> 
> Splain to Robin. If I telled him what was in it, it wouldn't not be a mystery.
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> It's the saw's fault that someone can't file a chain to cut ???



Yep! Didn't you know that Dan?


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> It's the saw's fault that someone can't file a chain to cut ???



Chains shot. But even with a new chain still can't compete with any of my huskys!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan or John or some one;
> 
> Splain to Robin. If I telled him what was in it, it wouldn't not be a mystery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we splained it to Robin it still wouldn't be a mystery so we can't splain it to him till he gets it or gets it .
Click to expand...


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Chains shot. But even with a new chain still can't compete with any of my huskys!



You comparing that 372 to an 044 or a 017 ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Oh Jerry.............I almost put my step dads freakin stihl out of its misery today (couple rounds from the .45 should've done it)......falling apart and won't cut worth a s$&t! Had to get out the good ol'372 and show him what a real saw is suppose to be!



What`s the Hooskie gonna need by the time you get a little cuttin done, another recoil side, a clutch cover , muffler fell off, screws missing.....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we splained it to Robin it still wouldn't be a mystery so we can't splain it to him till he gets it or gets it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy could nada splained it no better...
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> It's the saw's fault that someone can't file a chain to cut ???





dancan said:


> You comparing that 372 to an 044 or a 017 ??



017 that's funny! It may cut better than my step dads ms310! 59cc boat anchor! And yes I am aware it is a home owners saw and not in the same class as the 372xp! But it is in the same class as my 350 and the 350 runs circles around it! You know I'm just harassing you right? My opinion of ms310 it would benefit a lot from a shorter bar! Plus it's heavy and doesn't seem to have much power.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan or John or some one;
> 
> Splain to Robin. If I telled him what was in it, it wouldn't not be a mystery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wouldn't not be a mystery.........then it would be a known........I'll wait 'til Monday...had to many surprises today already....besides I'm to busy scheming right now................hehehehehehe.......
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> 017 that's funny! It may cut better than my step dads ms310! 59cc boat anchor! And yes I am aware it is a home owners saw and not in the same class as the 372xp! But it is in the same class as my 350 and the 350 runs circles around it! You know I'm just harassing you right? My opinion of ms310 it would benefit a lot from a shorter bar! Plus it's heavy and doesn't seem to have much power.



Other than those two things it's good though...right?.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it wouldn't not be a mystery.........then it would be a known........I'll wait 'til Monday...had to many surprises today already....besides I'm to busy scheming right now................hehehehehehe.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double negatives sound goober. But fun.
> 
> Ex wife scheming or Lil Kidd birthday scheming??
> Don't worry. I'll put air holes in it this time......
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess all the BS has stopped just like all them Hooskies...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Now you guys are going to get it! Uncle Ron is in the house!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess all the BS has stopped just like all them Hooskies...LOL



Was it something we said Jerry ????

I wanna write it down.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double negatives sound goober. But fun.
> 
> Ex wife scheming or Lil Kidd birthday scheming??
> Don't worry. I'll put air holes in it this time......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm..............NO!!!!!!
> 
> Oops wrong post
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> Other than those two things it's good though...right?.....



That would be a negative!

Right post this time


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> What`s the Hooskie gonna need by the time you get a little cuttin done, another recoil side, a clutch cover , muffler fell off, screws missing.....LOL



A bath!?


----------



## roncoinc

Wow ! ,, i leave the classroom for awhile and all hell breaks loose !!

you guys did a pretty good job of beating each other up !!  who hit Jerry with the beavertail !!! :msp_sneaky:

seems the steal fans are based in a foriegn country,,and we ALL know how funny foriegners are !! 

I DO know to get rid of my junk steels i have to send them to that foriegn country.. ! nobody round here wants em ..!

only two hours left to study for Robin's pop quiz,,,,i cant remember what the question was !!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double negatives sound goober. But fun.
> 
> Ex wife scheming or Lil Kidd birthday scheming??
> Don't worry. I'll put air holes in it this time......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't not gonna have another beer to numb the pain ??
> 
> or
> 
> I ain't not gonna have a drink a Whiskey now that this beer is empty ?
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> A bath!?



Use heavily scented soap to keep the smell down, I hear tomato juice works well on skunk.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Wow ! ,, i leave the classroom for awhile and all hell breaks loose !!
> 
> you guys did a pretty good job of beating each other up !!  who hit Jerry with the beavertail !!! :msp_sneaky:
> 
> seems the steal fans are based in a foriegn country,,and we ALL know how funny foriegners are !!
> 
> I DO know to get rid of my junk steels i have to send them to that foriegn country.. ! nobody round here wants em ..!
> 
> only two hours left to study for Robin's pop quiz,,,,i cant remember what the question was !!



Which way is North?


----------



## tbone75

You guys keep yacking,I don't feel up to it tonight. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys keep yacking,I don't feel up to it tonight. LOL



Night ,John,..hope you are feelin all right. A couple shots of Jack might help....:msp_wink:


----------



## roncoinc

71-year-old man takes a break from the Internet to shoot intruders

71-year-old man in Internet cafe shoots robbers


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> 71-year-old man takes a break from the Internet to shoot intruders
> 
> 71-year-old man in Internet cafe shoots robbers



Serves them right.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You guys keep yacking,I don't feel up to it tonight. LOL



It's a ploy , he's going to go caress some of his boxes of saws in private !!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> It's a ploy , he's going to go caress some of his boxes of saws in private !!!



He's going to do WHAT in his boxers !! ????


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> He's going to do WHAT in his boxers !! ????



Rub ??????


----------



## dancan

His collection ?????????


----------



## dancan

Of ????????????????????????????


----------



## tbone75

Good thing I didn't leave yet!

I see how you guys talk behind my back!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Of ????????????????????????????



There all mine! I can do anything I want with them! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It's a ploy , he's going to go caress some of his boxes of saws in private !!!



His Hooskies!!


----------



## farrell

HOOTERS!!!!!!!


















That's good restaurant!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> His Hooskies!!



I like Dollies ! :hmm3grin2orange: I dress them up and take them out in the woods! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> HOOTERS!!!!!!!
> 
> That's good restaurant!



Salmon running,stealhead are in,some big browns being caught.


----------



## sefh3

farrell said:


> 017 that's funny! It may cut better than my step dads ms310! 59cc boat anchor! And yes I am aware it is a home owners saw and not in the same class as the 372xp! But it is in the same class as my 350 and the 350 runs circles around it! You know I'm just harassing you right? My opinion of ms310 it would benefit a lot from a shorter bar! Plus it's heavy and doesn't seem to have much power.



Must be stock.


----------



## sefh3

Dan you made my night seeing them Husky's buried.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like Dollies ! :hmm3grin2orange: I dress them up and take them out in the woods! :hmm3grin2orange:



116SI and 120Supers = 36-24-36


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Dan you made my night seeing them Husky's buried.



What part of canada you from ????


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I like Dollies ! :hmm3grin2orange: I dress them up and take them out in the woods! :hmm3grin2orange:



That's a lil perverse isn't it?


----------



## sefh3

Found a guy around here with a 15x 20 foot shed full of saws, whips, and blowers. We chatted for a bit and now he won't let me come look at em.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Salmon running,stealhead are in,some big browns being caught.



Oh I bet


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> What part of canada you from ????



michigan borders it. what do you expect.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Found a guy around here with a 15x 20 foot shed full of saws, whips, and blowers. We chatted for a bit and now he won't let me come look at em.



Speaking of looking for saw parts ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 116SI and 120Supers = 36-24-36



Jerry,your the only one who caught that! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry,your the only one who caught that! LOL



They`s a bit sloooowwww........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

I almost got a 200lbs hood ornament last night in my car then the wife tags one with the truck tonight! Luckily no damage! Freakin deer need to stay off the roads!!!! The rut on in northwest pa!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I almost got a 200lbs hood ornament last night in my car then the wife tags one with the truck tonight! Luckily no damage! Freakin deer need to stay off the roads!!!! The rut on in northwest pa!



Put a Huskee on the hood, ...a deer won`t come near it....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They`s a bit sloooowwww........:hmm3grin2orange:



Got the 120SI if I need a little change. LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put a Huskee on the hood, ...a deer won`t come near it....



Your right! It's so freakin loud should scare em off nicely


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I almost got a 200lbs hood ornament last night in my car then the wife tags one with the truck tonight! Luckily no damage! Freakin deer need to stay off the roads!!!! The rut on in northwest pa!



Another 2-3 weeks before it starts here.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Speaking of looking for saw parts ??



011 muffler. Got it. Tomorrow. Too late tonight to wander out there.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Another 2-3 weeks before it starts here.



Bow started a few weeks ago around here. I don't hunt so can't tell you exact day it started.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Another 2-3 weeks before it starts here.



Starting a lil early here......


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Your right! It's so freakin loud should scare em off nicely



Deer have a highly developed sense of smell.......


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put a Huskee on the hood, ...a deer won`t come near it....


They'll smell that thing 4 miles away if not more..


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Deer have a highly developed sense of smell.......



Good Ol' 2cycle!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Good Ol' 2cycle!!!!!!!!



That`s not what they would smell......


----------



## farrell

Bet if you put a stihl on the hood they would attack the car! I hear they love cremesicles!


----------



## sefh3

Yep..... Stihl smell like a bed of roses... husky.....well we'll leave it at that.


----------



## farrell

sefh3 said:


> Yep..... Stihl smell like a bed of roses... husky.....well we'll leave it at that.



Never smelled a cremesicle flavored rose before.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Instead of placing apples around a tree stand just put a stihl at the foot of the treestand, the deer come right up to it.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Instead of placing apples around a tree stand just put a stihl at the foot of the treestand, the deer come right up to it.



Your telling me all that a stihl is good for is deer bait? Good to know! Thanks Jerry! Now the law dogs can't fine me for baiting!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Your telling me all that a stihl is good for is deer bait? Good to know! Thanks Jerry! Now the law dogs can't fine me for baiting!



No law I know of that says you can`t take a Stihl into the woods, they is at home there.


----------



## Stihl 041S

It's past 10:00. 

One of the answers is carb bolts. 

John wanted them. So they must be wonderful


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> It's past 10:00.
> 
> One of the answers is carb bolts.
> 
> John wanted them. So they must be wonderful



Also emergency coffee sweetner and JOHN WAYNE SCOTCHBRITE!


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Scott....them dogs fit?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It's past 10:00.
> 
> One of the answers is carb bolts.
> 
> John wanted them. So they must be wonderful



Have no idea what the hell for? LOL But I will find out! LOL

Back to bed!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night John !!!!!


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## Stihl 041S

Nice view Randy. 

Rest of the world is Slackin'


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.......Raining like crazy.......big 'ol thunder storm came through are 4:00AM.....deep, window buzzing, long rolling thunder that took forever to stop after each event......dogs didn't think it was necessary.....lots more rain coming....stopped firewooding yesterday...started ark....


----------



## RandyMac

Lightly raining here since about 6pm, real rain starts Sunday night.
I'm going to catch a short nap after work, then Annie and I are headed to Salem to pick-up her car. She is very excited about her car, I'm thinking about the 12 hour round trip, blah I-5. I did the pre-trip on the Ranchero, had to check the numbers twice, getting almost 900 miles to a quart of oil, not bad for 130,000 miles.


----------



## dancan

65 and Robin's rain here will be here soon .


----------



## tbone75

Just some light rain here today.


----------



## AU_K2500

Don't know what its doing outside yet just got up from slacking....


----------



## dancan

If the rain holds off for a bit I might go out and play with my Shiny red brick , if I can get it to start LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Wow ! those T-storms woke me up and seemed strange this time of year.
rained hard but stopped now.
supposed to clear off in awhile.
i just may get a chance to look at a saw today


----------



## roncoinc

Just watched this.
one BIG fish man !!


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WWaJNXnH1_g?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Just watched this.
> one BIG fish man !!
> 
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WWaJNXnH1_g?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



That one guy didn't even see that ladder coming for his head....are we sure Jerry wasn't on that boat......I know he said beavertail, but do Canadians really know the difference between a beaver and a marlin?


----------



## farrell

morning all!
this is the saw in question............





this is my buddies saw














this is the donor saw


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Scott....them dogs fit?



I will let you know later today. It's on the agenda for today. Along with helping Uncle Ron on some Stihl parts.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> morning all!
> this is the saw in question............
> 
> View attachment 258169
> 
> 
> View attachment 258170
> 
> 
> View attachment 258171
> 
> 
> View attachment 258172




So what about the little crapsman ??


----------



## roncoinc

Vintage Sachs/Dolmar Chainsaw Sign


----------



## sefh3

Off to find some Stihl parts on Ebay. I'm in need of some more 046 parts.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> So what about the little crapsman ??



the top three pics are from my buddies dads 40cc craftsman thats locked up. the last pic is a part saw i have 2.2hp craftsman trying to figure out if i can swap the top ends?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> the top three pics are from my buddies dads 40cc craftsman thats locked up. the last pic is a part saw i have 2.2hp craftsman trying to figure out if i can swap the top ends?



First saw looks like it's got a strato port ?
second dont.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> First saw looks like it's got a strato port ?
> second dont.



john wanted me to post pics cause he was worried that would be the problem? and after looking at this morning thats what i thought as well!


----------



## roncoinc

Scott must be busy "looking" for stihl parts 
like a muffler cover !! 
all fit, 009/010/011/012.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Vintage Sachs/Dolmar Chainsaw Sign



Nice sign..........but way to much for me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john wanted me to post pics cause he was worried that would be the problem? and after looking at this morning thats what i thought as well!



Top one is a strato bottom one isn't. Won't swap! Sorry


----------



## tbone75

Stihl raining here!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Top one is a strato bottom one isn't. Won't swap! Sorry



Oh well......


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Oh well......



Adam you read that sticker on the back of the saw,it will say 42cc.All the Poulan strato saws are 42cc no matter what they say on the side. The sticker on the back will say 42cc.


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Ron, you need me to send you a big box?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Everyone taking a nap???


----------



## dancan

Not me .


----------



## tbone75

Unpacking boxes!


----------



## tbone75

I hit the jack pot! 
Thanks Uncle Rob !

I like the carb bolt! :hmm3grin2orange: Now I want to see that carb! Must be the size of car or bigger! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I hit the jack pot!
> Thanks Uncle Rob !
> 
> I like the carb bolt! :hmm3grin2orange: Now I want to see that carb! Must be the size of car or bigger! :hmm3grin2orange:



What a bunch of kwap. 

You so easy John. 

Pony poop would make you happy if it came in the mail !!!! LOL

We'll be talking.


----------



## Cantdog

I really like the Nuclear Never Seize.......got a nice homey, down to earth ring to it.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I really like the Nuclear Never Seize.......got a nice homey, down to earth ring to it.....



Yeah. Guy that retired had it in his toolbox. 

Expired. ISO 9001. Gotta go. 

We use it rather than regular copper based for some materials. 

I'll check.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I hit the jack pot!
> Thanks Uncle Rob !
> 
> I like the carb bolt! :hmm3grin2orange: Now I want to see that carb! Must be the size of car or bigger! :hmm3grin2orange:



Those long drills aren't used often. 

"Problem Solvers" LOL


----------



## sefh3

Sorry Ron no 011 muffler just the housing no screen.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Those long drills aren't used often.
> 
> "Problem Solvers" LOL



Seen a few times I needed them!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Kinda slow here today so I did something different. I started at page one of this thread and read the first 100 pages straight through, seen where each member made their first post back then. Some real good stuff got posted back when....LOL


----------



## tbone75

My X-BIL just dropped off 2 bundles of wood slabs he picked up! LOL
He said seeing how I wouldn't take any money for working on his saws,it was a little pay back. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Sorry Ron no 011 muffler just the housing no screen.



Scott,dont need the muffler or screen,just that tin piece scres to outside of muffler and holds the screen in ..

tnx.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Kinda slow here today so I did something different. I started at page one of this thread and read the first 100 pages straight through, seen where each member made their first post back then. Some real good stuff got posted back when....LOL



Lots of good stuff in there! 
Like Jim the Husky lover! LOL
Just to name one! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got 4 of theses to give away! Anyone want one? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Did it again! Forgot the pic ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My X-BIL just dropped off 2 bundles of wood slabs he picked up! LOL
> He said seeing how I wouldn't take any money for working on his saws,it was a little pay back. LOL



Nice, makes good fast buring wood. When I worked around the local mill here I could have all I wanted for free. I watched for when the big hardwood was about to be sawn and parked the 3 ton dump under the slab hopper and filled her to the brim for the trip home, switched out the mill truck once mine was full. The hardwood made decent fuel, the softwood I didn`t bther with for ourselves but my 2 uncles burned it almost exclusively so I hauled a lot of it to them, too much bark for my likings.


----------



## tbone75

Got something like 60 bags of these things too! LOL
Along with 20 loops of chain,most .325-.050 used once never sharpened,80 something DL.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Did it again! Forgot the pic ! :msp_tongue:



I could use one, my Oregon chain breaker will work with that one.


----------



## tbone75

Drugs must be working! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice, makes good fast buring wood. When I worked around the local mill here I could have all I wanted for free. I watched for when the big hardwood was about to be sawn and parked the 3 ton dump under the slab hopper and filled her to the brim for the trip home, switched out the mill truck once mine was full. The hardwood made decent fuel, the softwood I didn`t bther with for ourselves but my 2 uncles burned it almost exclusively so I hauled a lot of it to them, too much bark for my likings.



This is about all Red Oak.He gave 20.00 a bundle.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could use one, my Oregon chain breaker will work with that one.



I will put one in your box!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Got something like 60 bags of these things too! LOL
> Along with 20 loops of chain,most .325-.050 used once never sharpened,80 something DL.



Pics?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This is about all Red Oak.He gave 20.00 a bundle.



That`s a good deal, especially dropped off to you. Oak makes good heat.


----------



## sefh3

I like that slabbed wood for this time of the year. It burns quick but does a great job on taking the chill off in the morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will put one in your box!



That would be great,could always use a pac of them presets, joiners and DL`s.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Got 4 of theses to give away! Anyone want one? LOL



I'll trade you one for a carb bolt. 

Or for no more carb bolts. Lol


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be great,could always use a pac of them presets, joiners and DL`s.



I will toss some in there!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll trade you one for a carb bolt.
> 
> Or for no more carb bolts. Lol



You got it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I like that slabbed wood for this time of the year. It burns quick but does a great job on taking the chill off in the morning.



Yes they should be great for that!

Have to put a long bar on the MM064 and have some fun! LOL


----------



## tbone75

16 of the chains are 80 DL 325-050,4 new ones of some kind? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You got it! LOL



So is that bolts or sans bolts?


----------



## tbone75

Got another small box today also.Addressed to John " Nutty Slug " King ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Mark I will get even! :msp_sneaky:


Well my youngest is here now. Got to go! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> So is that bolts or sans bolts?



No bolts! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 16 of the chains are 80 DL 325-050,4 new ones of some kind? LOL



80 DL. Wonder what for. Just checked baileys quick.....


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> 16 of the chains are 80 DL 325-050,4 new ones of some kind? LOL



Isn't .325 80dl for a 20" bar???


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes they should be great for that!
> 
> Have to put a long bar on the MM064 and have some fun! LOL



You could run 48" in that type of cutting but the oiler would be closer to maxxed out.
That is what I used this saw for,


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Isn't .325 80dl for a 20" bar???



Close. Baileys says 78. 

Want a carb bolt. Lol


----------



## sefh3

Pictures as promised Mark. They look great. This is my 044/046 beater saw. 














Jerry,
Are the carb flanges and air filter box interchangeable from an 044 and 046? I think this has a 046 handle on it but air filter off an 044. The crankcase and cylinder are 046.


----------



## SawTroll

Well, it looks like a beater saw for sure.....

...anyway, this has been a rather dull day at the AS, so I stepped in here!


----------



## Stihl 041S

SawTroll said:


> Well, it looks like a beater saw for sure.....
> 
> ...anyway, this has been a rather dull day at the AS, so I stepped in here!



Nice to hear from Norway.


----------



## AU_K2500

John, that box sure came fast! Glad they know your real name and were able to get it to you.

Speaking of carb bolts....got a box together for dear old uncle Rob. 

Scott, glad they fit. I like your style, nice and subtle, just enough to get them job done. Thanks for the pics that actually the third time I've cut that pattern but this is the first time I've seen them on a saw....


----------



## Cantdog

Did you say "Beat Saw" or "Beater Saw".......I gotts a beat saw LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

gm, b/.anx.cb,vzzvjkf86re5zxjfguTXGACHHXVMH hj5I7YQDJSC,ZNB,ZXH HCSLCK BBW;WVNZNH

Kitty thought he should send you all a greeting....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Pictures as promised Mark. They look great. This is my 044/046 beater saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry,
> Are the carb flanges and air filter box interchangeable from an 044 and 046? I think this has a 046 handle on it but air filter off an 044. The crankcase and cylinder are 046.




All of that stuff is a little wider on the 046, the tank/handle set, airbox and filter cover need to be a bit wider to wrap around the tank vent on the 046/460.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Did you say "Beat Saw" or "Beater Saw".......I gotts a beat saw LOL!!



You get that saw from up here ?? Looks like one that's been maintained .


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> gm, b/.anx.cb,vzzvjkf86re5zxjfguTXGACHHXVMH hj5I7YQDJSC,ZNB,ZXH HCSLCK BBW;WVNZNH
> 
> Kitty thought he should send you all a greeting....LOL



You wacko Jerry. ;-))


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> You wacko Jerry. ;-))



Just a waco kitty cat, he`s just a big kitten yet and has a fasination for the key board....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could use one, my Oregon chain breaker will work with that one.



Jerry be the only one i know could break an anvil !! LOL !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just a waco kitty cat, he`s just a big kitten yet and has a fasination for the key board....LOL



As we all do......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> You get that saw from up here ?? Looks like one that's been maintained .



Maybe it came from up there but more over in the middle of the country. This beauty came from Minisoda....well cared for....or at least well used...or at the very least near used up!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry be the only one i know could break an anvil !! LOL !!



I havn`t broken mine yet but I would like to modify mine and have a good one for backup just in case.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> As we all do......



He lays up on the computer desk top and watches intently as I type on the keyboard, gives it a try from time to time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Is the 910 anything like the 930?


----------



## tbone75

Back again! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Someone else is here? LOL Busy day around here!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Someone else is here? LOL Busy day around here!



You've rounded up the usual suspects!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is the 910 anything like the 930?



Well........yes and no.....of the 910, 920 and 930 it is the only stand alone saw. Same size (87cc) and uses the the same flywheel side case half but has a totally different PTO side case half, AV system and trigger handle system and top covers. Kind of a loner which of course makes finding parts more of a challenge than usual. This one will go down to the crank...as you can see in on pic the case is broken just above the bar mount...where the dogs bolt up...can be used as is but it just so happens that I have a NOS 910 pto case half and NOS case gasket sitting here. I have been scrounging bits for a while..a few more to find then she comes apart down to the cases and crank , cleaned, new mains and start back together...this winter probably...no rush...she has comp and fire.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well........yes and no.....of the 910, 920 and 930 it is the only stand alone saw. Same size (87cc) and uses the the same flywheel side case half but has a totally different PTO side case half, AV system and trigger handle system and top covers. Kind of a loner which of course makes finding parts more of a challenge than usual. This one will go down to the crank...as you can see in on pic the case is broken just above the bar mount...where the dogs bolt up...can be used as is but it just so happens that I have a NOS 910 pto case half and NOS case gasket sitting here. I have been scrounging bits for a while..a few more to find then she comes apart down to the cases and crank , cleaned, new mains and start back together...this winter probably...no rush...she has comp and fire.




I had a mint 930 and was told it was a great saw for its day, I never even started it , sent it to a new owner that would use it more than me, same with that very nice 2094 I had.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had a mint 930 and was told it was a great saw for its day, I never even started it , sent it to a new owner that would use it more than me, same with that very nice 2094 I had.




I've been looking for a 910 for a couple yrs...PB brought down his really nice 910EV and I fell in love with it...kinda heavy but would power right through what ever it was put to....quickly.....I traded this one for a nearly as used 590 that was given to me and the NOS case half I got in a bunch of NOS cases I got off ebay for like $75.00 because I needed some of the others so it was an extra. This will look quite different when I'm done..already got quite a few NOS parts for it and it came with a real good (empty) recoil cover. Should be a fun build...


----------



## SawTroll

Cantdog said:


> Did you say "Beat Saw" or "Beater Saw".......I gotts a beat saw LOL!!



I wouldn't say "beat", that one just has been used a little! :biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

SawTroll said:


> I wouldn't say "beat", that one just has been used a little! :biggrin:




LOL...You are generous Niko!! Maybe "Experienced" is a better term..LOL!!! Well experienced....


----------



## sefh3

Just finished watching the Michigan/Michigan State football game. GO BLUE!!!!!!!!

Now trying to catch up here.


----------



## sefh3

I know the feeling Jerry.
My cat wants to lay on the laptop keyboard everynight I'm on it.
He must be eating or sleeping upstairs. He hasn't made it on my lap yet.


----------



## SawTroll

Cantdog said:


> LOL...You are generous Niko!! Maybe "Experienced" is a better term..LOL!!! Well experienced....



I would let the cosmetics stay as is, and just fix damage - but each to his own!


----------



## Stihl 041S

SawTroll said:


> I would let the cosmetics stay as is, and just fix damage - but each to his own!



Another "form follows function" person. 

Kudos


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I know the feeling Jerry.
> My cat wants to lay on the laptop keyboard everynight I'm on it.
> He must be eating or sleeping upstairs. He hasn't made it on my lap yet.



This fellow hardly ever leaves,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Every now and then he likes to tap on the keys,


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> gm, b/.anx.cb,vzzvjkf86re5zxjfguTXGACHHXVMH hj5I7YQDJSC,ZNB,ZXH HCSLCK BBW;WVNZNH
> 
> Kitty thought he should send you all a greeting....LOL



Kitty makes more sense than most steal owners,,and dont whine as much !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You could run 48" in that type of cutting but the oiler would be closer to maxxed out.
> That is what I used this saw for,



And i was just getting ready to eat !!
now my stumoch turned and may not hold anything down


----------



## Cantdog

SawTroll said:


> I would let the cosmetics stay as is, and just fix damage - but each to his own!



I won't repaint but will replace with the best parts I can find....


----------



## tbone75

Got 52 bags of repair links for 404! Dang it! Who needs some? LOL

Got a bag of bar tip rivets. I will share some of them too! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> And i was just getting ready to eat !!
> now my stumoch turned and may not hold anything down



You should run one of the 090`s sometime, specially a non AV one like this, that will settle your stomach right down.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Got 52 bags of repair links for 404! Dang it! Who needs some? LOL
> 
> Got a bag of bar tip rivets. I will share some of them too! LOL



Couldn't resist could ya????


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> This fellow hardly ever leaves,



He waiting to play the cat and mouse game ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Couldn't resist could ya????



Not what I was hoping for! LOL But the rest of of its great! The chains are all like new ! 6 are new!


----------



## tbone75

No one wants any 404 chain repair links? Besides Rob! LOL I know he wants some! LOL
Think Jerry does?


----------



## tbone75

Robin?? Ron ?? No 404 links?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Robin?? Ron ?? No 404 links?



Beuller....Beuller.......Beuller.....


----------



## Cantdog

No thanks John...I don't think I have anything with .404 on it.......now .325 presets and ties are another story....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Beuller....Beuller.......Beuller.....



Like I didn't know the 404 freak wanted some! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No thanks John...I don't think I have anything with .404 on it.......now .325 presets and ties are another story....



I can help you there too! LOL Got several of them too! Just ties and pre-sets work? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You should run one of the 090`s sometime, specially a non AV one like this, that will settle your stomach right down.



WHY would anyone want to do that to themselves ??
running a steel is like dentistry without nova-cain !!
running a steal is like getting hit in the face with a beavertail !!
after the first time you know what it's like,,WHY would you want to do it again ?????

JK, BICB


----------



## tbone75

Its almost Xmas! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> He waiting to play the cat and mouse game ?



With Jerry involved dont you meen cat and MOOSE ???


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I can help you there too! LOL Got several of them too! Just ties and pre-sets work? LOL



Yeah I think so....maybe a couple bits and DLs if you got plenty...don't cut your self short....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WHY would anyone want to do that to themselves ??
> running a steel is like dentistry without nova-cain !!
> running a steal is like getting hit in the face with a beavertail !!
> after the first time you know what it's like,,WHY would you want to do it again ?????
> 
> JK, BICB



Your on a roll tonight Ron! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I think so....maybe a couple bits and DLs if you got plenty...don't cut your self short....



All i have of that is straps and pre sets. But i got plenty! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Your on a roll tonight Ron! :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey,,Jerry needs some humor therapy ??


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> All i have of that is straps and pre sets. But i got plenty! LOL



Excellent John I'll take what ever you feel like sending this way...I do go through a fair amount of presets and ties...Oh do you think those bar rivets would fit the Jonsereds bar you sent?? If so I could use 4-5 of those too...Thanks !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I think so....maybe a couple bits and DLs if you got plenty...don't cut your self short....



Carefully save the DL's you got and re-use them..
( smart remark removed )


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> WHY would anyone want to do that to themselves ??
> running a steel is like dentistry without nova-cain !!
> running a steal is like getting hit in the face with a beavertail !!
> after the first time you know what it's like,,WHY would you want to do it again ?????
> 
> JK, BICB





So nice to hear from Mr. Sunshine. 

Taught Mr. Rogers to swear.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey,,Jerry needs some humor therapy ??



May hurt to laugh? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron must be getting along well on his house project, got time now to come here and harass us....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Excellent John I'll take what ever you feel like sending this way...I do go through a fair amount of presets and ties...Oh do you think those bar rivets would fit the Jonsereds bar you sent?? If so I could use 4-5 of those too...Thanks !!!!



They may fit that bar? Forgot all about that one! LOL The measured 0.185 I think? Wrote it on the bag in the pic. Drill it out if there to bag maybe?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron must be getting along well on his house project, got time now to come here and harass us....LOL



How long you have to fight with Kitty to get the keyboard back !!?? 

LOL !!!


----------



## tbone75

Robin you need a couple of them 80DL chains too? 325-050


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> They may fit that bar? Forgot all about that one! LOL The measured 0.185 I think? Wrote it on the bag in the pic. Drill it out if there to bag maybe?



OK I'll measure the holes tomorrow and get back to you......if they don't fit that's OK I got to order a couple things from Madsen's ...they got 'em....


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> How long you have to fight with Kitty to get the keyboard back !!??
> 
> LOL !!!



I don`t know, he is intently studying the QUERTY keyboard, maybe trying to make sence of it all.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> So nice to hear from Mr. Sunshine.
> 
> Taught Mr. Rogers to swear.....



And of course caused him to swear in the first place!!

Evening Ron Ol Buddy. 

Hope all is well.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron must be getting along well on his house project, got time now to come here and harass us....LOL



I dont know if i would call it a " project " !!
was a major undertakin for me !!
kept waiting for YOU to show up,but understandable why not..BUT ! if you had left on time you would be fine now !
not much left to do on house now but tie up a bunch of loose ends and small and fussy stuff.
then on to other projects and inside stuff as long as i can keep this guy coming back for $10 an hour !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin you need a couple of them 80DL chains too? 325-050



Wouldn't hurt John...most of my .325 is .058 but not all of it....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Robin you need a couple of them 80DL chains too? 325-050



They can easily be shortened down to 78 for the most common 20" bars. I do it all the time as I mostly run 20" bars on all my 028`s and 026`s.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I dont know if i would call it a " project " !!
> was a major undertakin for me !!
> kept waiting for YOU to show up,but understandable why not..BUT ! if you had left on time you would be fine now !
> not much left to do on house now but tie up a bunch of loose ends and small and fussy stuff.
> then on to other projects and inside stuff as long as i can keep this guy coming back for $10 an hour !!



Sounds good ,Ron, hope you get it all done before winter sets in hard. If you were within commuting distance I would be there often.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They can easily be shortened down to 78 for the most common 20" bars. I do it all the time as I mostly run 20" bars on all my 028`s and 026`s.



Yeah I have to too....most Total bars have 2 dl under normal and cheeper to buy a longer one and shorten it than ordering a "Special" length chain.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK I'll measure the holes tomorrow and get back to you......if they don't fit that's OK I got to order a couple things from Madsen's ...they got 'em....



Got a bag of 100 ! Think I can spare a few! You may need some? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I have to too....most Total bars have 2 dl under normal and cheeper to buy a longer one and shorten it than ordering a "Special" length chain.



Once you get a set of breaker and spinner tools then it is easy to lengthen or make a chain shorter or just make one off the roll. I have done well over the years picking up chain.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I have to too....most Total bars have 2 dl under normal and cheeper to buy a longer one and shorten it than ordering a "Special" length chain.



Cheaper yet to buy a roll and make you own.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Once you get a set of breaker and spinner tools then it is easy to lengthen or make a chain shorter or just make one off the roll. I have done well over the years picking up chain.



Been getting some off flea bay cheap nuff! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Been getting some off flea bay cheap nuff! LOL



I got a lot of good deals 5-7 years ago on chain rolls and boxes of it from closeouts of saw shops from several diff shops locally. Got presets and tie straps with the chain in quite a few sizes but the .325 had the least amount with it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got a lot of good deals 5-7 years ago on chain rolls and boxes of it from closeouts of saw shops from several diff shops locally. Got presets and tie straps with the chain in quite a few sizes but the .325 had the least amount with it.



I got a bunch with the last few deals off flea bay. Just got more 404 it seems! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas....


Having a tough time finding a toaster oven big enough for these parts.....any other ideas? I think jerry said 
A hot plate with a thick piece of steel on it...we've got an old griddle but how do you regulate temp?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got a bunch with the last few deals off flea bay. Just got more 404 it seems! LOL



Not as much .404 used nowadays for production saw cutting so maybe a glut of spare parts getting cleaned out of a lot of the shops. I know a couple of fallers that still run .404 on their 660`s running 20" bars and chisel, they say it stays sharp longer and can be filed many more times than 3/8".


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas....
> 
> 
> Having a tough time finding a toaster oven big enough for these parts.....any other ideas? I think jerry said
> A hot plate with a thick piece of steel on it...we've got an old griddle but how do you regulate temp?



Mine is 6" deep and 4" high.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not as much .404 used nowadays for production saw cutting so maybe a glut of spare parts getting cleaned out of a lot of the shops. I know a couple of fallers that still run .404 on their 660`s running 20" bars and chisel, they say it stays sharp longer and can be filed many more times than 3/8".



I know someone on here with a 12" bar and 404 on it! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Mine is 6" deep and 4" high.



All the ones I've found are 10 wide and this case is 13-14 inches....I'm thinking hot plate


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> All the ones I've found are 10 wide and this case is 13-14 inches....I'm thinking hot plate



I used a propane torch to heat the case just where the bearing goes in.Didn't seem to hurt anything?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know someone on here with a 12" bar and 404 on it! LOL



Make a nice "cant" cutter.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> All the ones I've found are 10 wide and this case is 13-14 inches....I'm thinking hot plate



Forgot how wide this one is? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Make a nice "cant" cutter.



Bet that would! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Over 4 hours. Better post. 

Post....


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Make a nice "cant" cutter.



Or a nice" What kind of idiot bulldozed this when we got to cut it anyway and it's full of dirt" cutter....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Heading home. 
12 hours roughing in 3 pieces. Duplex stainless. 

Ate inserts. Lots of porosity to grind out and weld up before finish. 

Stuff warps like crazy when roughing. 

Boring but a good night. 

Have a good one guys.


----------



## Cantdog

U too Rob....now about all this ZZZZZlackness...I'm seeing........or not seeing as it were...


----------



## pioneerguy600

But...but...but....its the weekend,...that`s what weekends are for.....slackerzz.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Or a nice" What kind of idiot bulldozed this when we got to cut it anyway and it's full of dirt" cutter....



Less teeth to file.


----------



## tbone75

Slacker checking in. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. 
Hey Jerry. 

Night. Rack time. 

Not only fewer but round teeth sure are tougher. Like machine tools. 

Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tbone75

Slacker go check fire! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John.
> Hey Jerry.
> 
> Night. Rack time.
> 
> Not only fewer but round teeth sure are tougher. Like machine tools.
> 
> Zzzzzzzzzz



.404 Chisel cuts faster and makes a good race chain once its worked over. Not good for cutting dirty wood at all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John.
> Hey Jerry.
> 
> Night. Rack time.
> 
> Not only fewer but round teeth sure are tougher. Like machine tools.
> 
> Zzzzzzzzzz



Night uncle Rob.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slacker checking in. LOL



Great day for slacking.


----------



## tbone75

Went nuts last night on flea bay! Bought a mini metal lathe 7"x10",new but non working.Hope its just a switch? Got it for half price,so I can afford to put a little into it. Small enough for my little shop and big enough for most things I want to do.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Went nuts last night on flea bay! Bought a mini metal lathe 7"x10",new but non working.Hope its just a switch? Got it for half price,so I can afford to put a little into it. Small enough for my little shop and big enough for most things I want to do.



Big enough to make machine screws.


----------



## tbone75

May need to sell a couple saws to pay for the lathe and repairs . LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Big enough to make machine screws.



Or shaving off a jug! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Be good for making Pommels for knives too! And to learn a lot!! Wish I could get my mill over in the basement too!


----------



## tbone75

Take about a week to get here. Then the fun begins!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Is it a direct drive or a gear change type?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> .404 Chisel cuts faster and makes a good race chain once its worked over. Not good for cutting dirty wood at all.



Most of mine isnt chisel though. It's corner is no sharper than I am. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

You need a little bit of each kind, chipper,semiC and chisel, use what the job requires. The Stihl Cisel I have cuts the fastest once I sharpen it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is it a direct drive or a gear change type?



Just don't know? Need to get on Harbor Freight and check them out?


----------



## Scooterbum

Morning "Gabbie"


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> But...but...but....its the weekend,...that`s what weekends are for.....slackerzz.



T'ain't so.........I got to tear the rear bumper off my Chevy truck this morning. Backed into a tree middle of the summer and can't use the tailgate......not looking forward but got to get 'er done need to open and close the tailgate now...firewood..hay etc. New one is $450.00....but is just tinfoil like the one that is on there....think I'll go find some new 8" channel and a new blade for the portaband, fire up the Lincoln and build myself a decent bumper...decent to look at and decent as a BUMPER......but if I can wrestle the old one off and jack the quarter panel back in place today that will be enough...gotta leave enough time for me and the wife to blast out to the island and bail out the skiff after all the rain we've had........no slackin here.....


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Morning "Gabbie"



Morning Scoot! You need some 404 chain repair links?


----------



## dancan

Had no internet ..............................


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Had no internet ..............................



Yea right! LOL Slacker! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Had no internet ..............................



LOL!! That's original.......kinda like "The dog ate my internet" excuse......ZZZZZlacker......LOL!!


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Had no internet ..............................



Good excuse. It's good to relax every now and then.


----------



## sefh3

I worked on an 015 top handle yesterday. Stout little saw. I used the old fuel line with the rectangular filter because I didn't have a newer one in stock. It runs and idles for 10 minutes with no problem. Hit the throttle and it bogs down and dies. I think the filter is breaking down.


----------



## roncoinc

The cat was sleeping on the keyboard !!


----------



## Scooterbum

Spent yesterday sighting in a crossbow for the first time. Had it shooting 2" groups at 30 yds. consistantly. Was pretty happy till I found the red light scope mounted wrong.
Had to start all over. Hopefully finish up here in a bit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cleaning up a 036 so it will be ready for when the piston gets here and I am pulling the carb off one of the 026`s for a cleanup, maybe a kit and do a vac test on it. The 026 is starting to wonder on its carb settings so something is not quite right inside there.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cleaning up a 036 so it will be ready for when the piston gets here and I am pulling the carb off one of the 026`s for a cleanup, maybe a kit and do a vac test on it. The 026 is starting to wonder on its carb settings so something is not quite right inside there.



Going to look at an 036 hopefully today. He wants $150 but says it doesn't run good and the chain is missing some teeth. I'll offer $100 and go from there.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cleaning up a 036 so it will be ready for when the piston gets here and I am pulling the carb off one of the 026`s for a cleanup, maybe a kit and do a vac test on it. The 026 is starting to wonder on its carb settings so something is not quite right inside there.



Going to look at an 036 hopefully today. He wants $150 but says it doesn't run good and the chain is missing some teeth. I'll offer $100 and go from there.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Spent yesterday sighting in a crossbow for the first time. Had it shooting 2" groups at 30 yds. consistantly. Was pretty happy till I found the red light scope mounted wrong.
> Had to start all over. Hopefully finish up here in a bit.



Hey Scooter ,need you addy!


----------



## AU_K2500

Its off to Cabelas.....it might be a while....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Its off to Cabelas.....it might be a while....



Buy me something too! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was at the Cabellas in Freeport Maine, me likee a lot but you need a truckload of money to come away happy....


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 036 piston is badly scored on the exhaust side, broken base gasket done it in. I can save the cylinder with some work. New piston and rings should be here by weeks end.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 036 piston is badly scored on the exhaust side, broken base gasket done it in. I can save the cylinder with some work. New piston and rings should be here by weeks end.



Hopefully you lightened the cylinder on it. I would hate for you to hurt your back carrying that heavy saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The cat was sleeping on the keyboard !!



My kitty was using the computer, I had to wait til he was through.......LOL...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Are you going aftermarket or OEM on the piston?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Hopefully you lightened the cylinder on it. I would hate for you to hurt your back carrying that heavy saw.



I will scrape out some aluminum while in there.....LOL


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Its off to Cabelas.....it might be a while....



Make sure you buy us all gifts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Are you going aftermarket or OEM on the piston?



Meteor from Northwoods, I use them on most piston replacement jobs, OEM if I need to replace both P&C.


----------



## sefh3

I have a few of those in my saws and have no complaints at all about them. I did I one issue with a piston that I thought I bought a Meteor for but it was VEC (I think). The bosses for the connecting rod where too small and didn't allow for the piston to move freely on the rod. I talked to Northwood about it and it was replaced with a Meteor.


----------



## sefh3

Jerry what's your thoughts on the breaker and spinner that Baileys has? Any good?

Bailey's - WoodlandPro Chain Breaker & Spinner Combination

I don't make a ton of chain but the price is pretty good.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Jerry what's your thoughts on the breaker and spinner that Baileys has? Any good?
> 
> Bailey's - WoodlandPro Chain Breaker & Spinner Combination
> 
> I don't make a ton of chain but the price is pretty good.



I want one of them chain charts! That would be real handy! 

Sure don't look bad at all?


----------



## tbone75

Lathe pic


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You going to pore and finish it yer self Dan? :monkey:



Truth be told John , I let the pros do it LOL , they sure looked at me funny when I told them what I was gonna do .............. "You wanna what??'' .
Funny thing is the fellow that did the finish work told me about his 78 year old uncle that retired from horse logging at 72 , Jonsereds is all he remembers his uncle running .


Stihl a nice pic though :msp_smile:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Thats all i have left of the stihl top handle stuff john. Besides the p&C for a 200 that im going to keep. 
I got some other stuff im gettin rid of. Itll be in the swap meet!


----------



## little possum

Cabelas couldnt pry my money away from me in WV when we stopped the other day. But then again when I seen the 69 hour paystub I bout cried  haha Im so tight I squeak, yall should see what I did with the piece of coal I picked up while we were riding. haha


----------



## RandyMac

Made it back, Orygun was cold and wet. Annie loves her birthday wagon.

Upcoming weather


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. 

Back at work. 

I got nothin'....zzz.


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!
Getting OT again today.......
The wife and I put 16 crock pot meals together and in the freezer
Called the insurance company bout getting the truck fixed after wife's run in with the deer
Gotta go cut more wood at my parents sometime this week
The wife gets OT this week at her new job 
What else is new and exciting here on AS?


----------



## little possum

Dan please tell me that is not a 262 in concrete! WHAT THE HECK!?!?


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Dan please tell me that is not a 262 in concrete! WHAT THE HECK!?!?



Or "What the DECK!?!" as the case may be. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Dan please tell me that is not a 262 in concrete! WHAT THE HECK!?!?



That and more! :msp_mad:


----------



## little possum

Those plastics looked much better than mine  did you keep the p/c?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Made it back, Orygun was cold and wet. Annie loves her birthday wagon.
> 
> Upcoming weather



Randy is going to very wet!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Those plastics looked much better than mine  did you keep the p/c?



Think he tossed everything in there!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That and more! :msp_mad:



More about what? I deny it all. 

Hi John !!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Afternoon kids!
> Getting OT again today.......
> The wife and I put 16 crock pot meals together and in the freezer
> Called the insurance company bout getting the truck fixed after wife's run in with the deer
> Gotta go cut more wood at my parents sometime this week
> The wife gets OT this week at her new job
> What else is new and exciting here on AS?



You sure suck up the OT !! :hmm3grin2orange:

Yer bad as Rob! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> More about what? I deny it all.
> 
> Hi John !!!



More Huskys that MEEN AZZ Dan put in there! :msp_mad:

Hi Rob


----------



## little possum

I think I fainted, and I aint playin possum! :*(


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> More Huskys that MEEN AZZ Dan put in there! :msp_mad:
> 
> Hi Rob



Okay. 

But no puppies right?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You sure suck up the OT !! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Yer bad as Rob! :hmm3grin2orange:



Hard to pass up $30+/hr!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Okay.
> 
> But no puppies right?



Baby coon ok? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hard to pass up $30+/hr!



Yep! I miss them days!


----------



## sefh3

Afternoon/evening all.
Cleaned up the leaves today and gave the grass it's last haircut of the year. I'm tired now.


----------



## sefh3

That's a nice lathe there John. If my shop was a bit bigger I would be having one of those in it.


----------



## sefh3

It's Sunday Ron.

Football is on......

What's today's feast consist of?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Baby coon ok? :hmm3grin2orange:



Prefer woodchuck....... Baked


----------



## farrell

My buddy to told me to keep the lil crapsman for parts.........yay another POS to take up space in the basement! Prolly will pull the top end of it and see how bad it is......maybe some sanding and new ring.....port job?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Afternoon/evening all.
> Cleaned up the leaves today and gave the grass it's last haircut of the year. I'm tired now.



Leaves? I leave them there! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> My buddy to told me to keep the lil crapsman for parts.........yay another POS to take up space in the basement! Prolly will pull the top end of it and see how bad it is......maybe some sanding and new ring.....port job?



Hope you can? I haven't seen one yet that could clean up.They go,they do it right! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Prefer woodchuck....... Baked



Crock pot coon is hard to beat!!


----------



## sefh3

little possum said:


> Those plastics looked much better than mine  did you keep the p/c?



Just sent you an email.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> That's a nice lathe there John. If my shop was a bit bigger I would be having one of those in it.



Bet you could fit one of them in there! Its small!


----------



## sefh3

farrell said:


> My buddy to told me to keep the lil crapsman for parts.........yay another POS to take up space in the basement! Prolly will pull the top end of it and see how bad it is......maybe some sanding and new ring.....port job?



Post up a pic of your crapsman. I have a new topend for one but the crank is broke.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Post up a pic of your crapsman. I have a new topend for one but the crank is broke.



Its a strato


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Its a strato



Yeah what he said


----------



## AU_K2500

Well as promised. I got everyone a gift....now I need everyone's address so I know where to send these bottles of doe urine.....they're starting to smell....


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Those plastics looked much better than mine  did you keep the p/c?



I kept the bars and chains 'cause I can make them fit my Stihls with a little work LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Jerry what's your thoughts on the breaker and spinner that Baileys has? Any good?
> 
> Bailey's - WoodlandPro Chain Breaker & Spinner Combination
> 
> I don't make a ton of chain but the price is pretty good.




I think that set would be just fine for your needs, I have seen and worked with several of them like that and they do all that needs to be done.


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> I kept the bars and chains 'cause I can make them fit my Stihls with a little work LOL



There is something wrong with you! Poor Dancantknowanybetter!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I kept the bars and chains 'cause I can make them fit my Stihls with a little work LOL



We can just mill the slots out a bit and they will fit just fine.


----------



## tbone75

Going to go play in my wood pile for a bit. Dig out some boards before I cut them slabs up.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Well as promised. I got everyone a gift....now I need everyone's address so I know where to send these bottles of doe urine.....they're starting to smell....



I ordered some scents , lures and urine for some trappers last year , the box showed up double wrapped in industrial plastic bags with a big ''Your parcel appears to have been damaged'' sticker on it .
When we opened it .....WOW.......We knew immediately that coyote urine was the victim .
Upon closer inspection we had smashed bottles and lost about 2 quarts of the perfume .
Funny thing was that plastic bags were dry and only a corner of the cardboard box was damp , I wonder how many other people got a ''Your parcel appears to have been damaged'' tag and bag ???? 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

Dan I woulda sent you a husky to put in the concrete, I even would have autographed it. But not a 262!
Dang Canadians, maybe that chik at the fire was right last night :msp_tongue: She dont like yall hahaha


----------



## pioneerguy600

John,...did you get enough boards out of them slabs to build your new garage?
Lots of slackin goin on in here tonight.


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Dan I woulda sent you a husky to put in the concrete, I even would have autographed it. But not a 262!
> Dang Canadians, maybe that chik at the fire was right last night :msp_tongue: She dont like yall hahaha



One of my customers is Arkansas , she says she likes us better than yall HaHaHaHaHa :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> John,...did you get enough boards out of them slabs to build your new garage?
> Lots of slackin goin on in here tonight.



I'll bet John's on EeeeeBayzz looking for an edger to turn that slabwood into boards LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John,...did you get enough boards out of them slabs to build your new garage?
> Lots of slackin goin on in here tonight.



Nope! Couldn't get any loose without cutting the bands. Not going to do it! Just cut them up. LOL Very few boards in there.


----------



## little possum

Arkysaw could/should be its on lil country  hahah


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll bet John's on EeeeeBayzz looking for an edger to turn that slabwood into boards LOL



Nope! Its gonna burn! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a fine day today rehabilitaying some Stihls, sure was great not having any Husquees around. Doug asked what I was doing with the big Jonsered behind the table saw, I said I don`t own any big Jonsereds any more....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nope! Couldn't get any loose without cutting the bands. Not going to do it! Just cut them up. LOL Very few boards in there.



Need a long bar,...I just got one.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had a fine day today rehabilitaying some Stihls, sure was great not having any Husquees around. Doug asked what I was doing with the big Jonsered behind the table saw, I said I don`t own any big Jonsereds any more....LOL



:msp_ohmy:


----------



## farrell

Think I will take the 268 over to my parents with the 372
Need to go get the 350 from my buddy
Gotta clean the flintlock and put it away
Need to mow the grass one more time then put the snow blower on the tractor


----------



## pioneerguy600

A circular saw and chalkline, all you need to make boards from slab wood.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nope! Couldn't get any loose without cutting the bands. Not going to do it! Just cut them up. LOL Very few boards in there.



Ha ! You were thinking about it LOL !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> One of my customers is Arkansas , she says she likes us better than yall HaHaHaHaHa :hmm3grin2orange:



Deuce Bigalow.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Need a long bar,...I just got one.



I got a 36" that should do OK.

You get a 48"? Or bigger? LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ha ! You were thinking about it LOL !



Seen a couple decent 1x6s in there. LOL I need more shelving! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got a 36" that should do OK.
> 
> You get a 48"? Or bigger? LOL



You will be fine with a 36", I already have a 48", 58" 60" and 72" for big mount Stihl. I just got a new 36" for a 3120 Husquee.


----------



## tbone75

Got to find a place to put the lathe now! :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You will be fine with a 36", I already have a 48", 58" 60" and 72" for big mount Stihl. I just got a new 36" for a 3120 Husquee.



I couldn't pick up a 72" !! LOL

Need to get one of these 143 Dollies running to try out! But...................Sluggish. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got to find a place to put the lathe now! :msp_confused:



That`s a cute little lathe you picked up, its made in China from what I can gather reading comparison charts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I couldn't pick up a 72" !! LOL
> 
> Need to get one of these 143 Dollies running to try out! But...................Sluggish. :hmm3grin2orange:



The 72" is a bit nose heavy, even on a 090AV.


----------



## tbone75

The OL just told me the Squeelers are playing tonight! I will have to listen to her whine when they play stupid! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a cute little lathe you picked up, its made in China from what I can gather reading comparison charts.



I would bet it is! LOL Even if it needs a motor,can't cost that much. Got it for 288.00 shipped


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would bet it is! LOL Even if it needs a motor,can't cost that much. Got it for 288.00 shipped



I think that one is direct drive, the motor costs more than the lathe. They were on for around $600. on one site I came across.


----------



## farrell

I needed a 72" bar a couple months back. My buddy needed help cuttin up a tree that broke off during a windstorm......one of the biggest trees I have ever seen!!!! Black oak that was about 10' at the base broke off ten feet up.....the first limb was nearly 48" had to cut through it from both sides


----------



## pioneerguy600

A friend has this little lathe in his garage on the workbench, it does quite good on small stuff,

G8688 7" x 12" Mini Metal Lathe


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think that one is direct drive, the motor costs more than the lathe. They were on for around $600. on one site I came across.



Now your scaring me! LOL Its new,so hope its just a switch! If not I will adapt something in there! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Now your scaring me! LOL Its new,so hope its just a switch! If not I will adapt something in there! LOL



As long as you know a machinist , you should be able to make anything work ................................


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Now your scaring me! LOL Its new,so hope its just a switch! If not I will adapt something in there! LOL



Hook it up to one of the big saws John!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I needed a 72" bar a couple months back. My buddy needed help cuttin up a tree that broke off during a windstorm......one of the biggest trees I have ever seen!!!! Black oak that was about 10' at the base broke off ten feet up.....the first limb was nearly 48" had to cut through it from both sides



On a 10' Oak you would also need a saw to pull the chain around that bar. Oak is a biotch to cut through, aux oiler territory on a bar that big.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A friend has this little lathe in his garage on the workbench, it does quite good on small stuff,
> 
> G8688 7" x 12" Mini Metal Lathe



Sure looks a lot like it. It says its 7"x10" ? All I found to look at were 7"x12" ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure looks a lot like it. It says its 7"x10" ? All I found to look at were 7'x12' ?



Is yours a Harbor Freight?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> As long as you know a machinist , you should be able to make anything work ................................



I know a few of them! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is yours a Harbor Freight?



I think it is? Sure looks just like one. The AD didn't say.


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey john did those caps fit?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john did those caps fit?



Yes they did! Thanks ! Butt hole! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

My last load of wood just showed up! That will pay his saw off! LOL

BRB


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> On a 10' Oak you would also need a saw to pull the chain around that bar. Oak is a biotch to cut through, aux oiler territory on a bar that big.



I know! No one I know has a saw or bar big enough around here! So the trunk is still standing!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I needed a 72" bar a couple months back. My buddy needed help cuttin up a tree that broke off during a windstorm......one of the biggest trees I have ever seen!!!! Black oak that was about 10' at the base broke off ten feet up.....the first limb was nearly 48" had to cut through it from both sides



But you didn't call did you??

Short road trip for me.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> But you didn't call did you??
> 
> Short road trip for me.



Didn't know you had one! Keep you mind for next time:msp_tongue:


----------



## Cantdog

Busy day here today..no slackin...first took the rear bumper off my truck (o6 Cheby). Quite a performance but finally removed enough stuff got it off. Talk about wimpy...I think this was subbed out to stihl....the diagonal braces that go out from the frame to the outer ends of the bumper were hard to get the impact on so I just folded them up and out of the way with my bare hands.....I meen bent them up double and pushed them up against the backside of the bumper out of the way????? Maybe GM shoulda went #its up!!! CHIT!! a Yugo or a bee could ruin that bumper!! Any way got that off and ready to start back. 

Wife and I took a boat ride out to the Island...nice up inside but whoo daddy when we went out by the lighthouse we had a "Bone in our teeth"...had to back down to around 2500 rpm and let her work......10-14 foot sea with a 4' chop on top of that!! We paddled down to the harbor and bailed the skiff but was to rough to go ashore for such a short time so we booked it before the tide turned and it got worse. Ol spent most of that part the trip in the cuddy looking out and smiling pretty!! Damn rough going back up around Trial Point.......kinda local version of Cape Fear...but the wind and waves were behind us which at times isn't that comforting either!! Practiced a lot of "Active Throttle"...and "Active Steerage"......got back safe and sound...raced a friend of mine up through the throughofare...he was in a 1965 Dodge Dart..road through town goes right along the water...he got me on the straightaway by Kennedys field....since even though the Seaway had more power....the Dart was higher geared ...LOL!!!

Got up here the OL went to friends to watch the Pats and Jets..me and the dogs went up to see Hoss and then back to the shop to fix a cussed heat shield over the muffler that has been buzzing just off idle..Had make one big stainless hose clamp out of two smaller but stihl to big clamps...had to cut and splice....finished all good....came home started a fire.....grabbed a beer and here I am..........now what??


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Yes they did! Thanks ! Butt hole! :hmm3grin2orange:



Woh woh woh. You can always send it back!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think this may be your lathe,

Mini Lathe - 7" x 10" Precision Mini Lathe


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Busy day here today..no slackin...first took the rear bumper off my truck (o6 Cheby). Quite a performance but finally removed enough stuff got it off. Talk about wimpy...I think this was subbed out to stihl....the diagonal braces that go out from the frame to the outer ends of the bumper were hard to get the impact on so I just folded them up and out of the way with my bare hands.....I meen bent them up double and pushed them up against the backside of the bumper out of the way????? Maybe GM shoulda went #its up!!! CHIT!! a Yugo or a bee could ruin that bumper!! Any way got that off and ready to start back.
> 
> Wife and I took a boat ride out to the Island...nice up inside but whoo daddy when we went out by the lighthouse we had a "Bone in our teeth"...had to back down to around 2500 rpm and let her work......10-14 foot sea with a 4' chop on top of that!! We paddled down to the harbor and bailed the skiff but was to rough to go ashore for such a short time so we booked it before the tide turned and it got worse. Ol spent most of that part the trip in the cuddy looking out and smiling pretty!! Damn rough going back up around Trial Point.......kinda local version of Cape Fear...but the wind and waves were behind us which at times isn't that comforting either!! Practiced a lot of "Active Throttle"...and "Active Steerage"......got back safe and sound...raced a friend of mine up through the throughofare...he was in a 1965 Dodge Dart..road through town goes right along the water...he got me on the straightaway by Kennedys field....since even though the Seaway had more power....the Dart was higher geared ...LOL!!!
> 
> Got up here the OL went to friends to watch the Pats and Jets..me and the dogs went up to see Hoss and then back to the shop to fix a cussed heat shield over the muffler that has been buzzing just off idle..Had make one big stainless hose clamp out of two smaller but stihl to big clamps...had to cut and splice....finished all good....came home started a fire.....grabbed a beer and here I am..........now what??



Pull out a Stihl and caress it....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I know! No one I know has a saw or bar big enough around here! So the trunk is still standing!



Either one of my 090`s would do alright on that stump, just need plenty of fuel and oil, they are thirsty machines.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pull out a Stihl and caress it....LOL



Really??? Why would I do that?? I just took a shower......besides I'd have go borrow one and I try to never borrow anything....let alone ...something like that....phew.....


----------



## dancan

2.0x Bifocal Safety Glasses

This ?


----------



## Cantdog

Besides...If I carress a Stihl that costs someone money....I don't carress those for free ya know....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Really??? Why would I do that?? I just took a shower......besides I'd have go borrow one and I try to never borrow anything....let alone ...something like that....phew.....



Thought you were looking for suggestions for sumpthing to do, something different from playing with Jonsereds.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Besides...If I carress a Stihl that costs someone money....I don't carress those for free ya know....



Nothing better than caressing Stihl`s and collecting money for doing so, you are missing the point....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 2.0x bifocal safety glasses
> 
> this ?



a pair of newfie bionoccolors would be more useful.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 2.0x Bifocal Safety Glasses
> 
> This ?




HaHaHa No wonder you 'nadians think Stihls are such a big deal..you been looking at them through 2x glasses to long....I meen "Look at the size of those chips!!! They're twice as big as a Hoosky makes.. eh"...LOL!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

How long was Jim's bear hunt?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> How long was Jim's bear hunt?



Til he gets a bear, or a bear gets him.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think this may be your lathe,
> 
> Mini Lathe - 7" x 10" Precision Mini Lathe



I bet that is the one!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bet that is the one!



I think so and it was cheap[er on that site than the one I was on this morning.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Woh woh woh. You can always send it back!



I will send you something! :monkey:


----------



## farrell

Our bear season opens up in a couple weeks! Prolly go to the mountains and get a lil exercise!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Our bear season opens up in a couple weeks! Prolly go to the mountains and get a lil exercise!



Black bears?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think so and it was cheap[er on that site than the one I was on this morning.



Its a start! LOL Something to learn a little on!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Black bears?



Yep


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Yep



A little easier to kill than the Grizzly but still a dangerous wild animal.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> A little easier to kill than the Grizzly but still a dangerous wild animal.



Yep......been charged by one! More and more of them around! Game commision claims the bears are having four cubs at a time here!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Yep......been charged by one! More and more of them around! Game commision claims the bears are having four cubs at a time here!



That`s a rapid increase in the population even if only one cub survives from each litter.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yep......been charged by one! More and more of them around! Game commision claims the bears are having four cubs at a time here!



You just keep them up there! LOL One passes through here now and then,but not often.


----------



## farrell

Think it was two years ago a guy killed a nearly 900lbs black bear in eastern pa


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a rapid increase in the population even if only one cub survives from each litter.



There is lots and lots of food and not much hunting!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I will send you something! :monkey:



No no. That's OK?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Think it was two years ago a guy killed a nearly 900lbs black bear in eastern pa



They get big on the farm land around here.


----------



## sefh3

You guys can keep those bears. I don't care if they are black or brown. I don't like em.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> No no. That's OK?



I really think you need it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Its a start! LOL Something to learn a little on!



Should be a good one to cut cylinders down with. Now you need some round plastic to make dies for the cylinders.


----------



## tbone75

Mark it can be any color you like? :hmm3grin2orange:





































































I got paint!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Should be a good one to cut cylinders down with. Now you need some round plastic to make dies for the cylinders.



Machinable plastic rod makes good mandrels and is cheaper than aluminum.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Should be a good one to cut cylinders down with. Now you need some round plastic to make dies for the cylinders.



Think I can get some from where I worked. LOL Nice big round nylon !


----------



## roncoinc

Good to see you kid's are a little better behaved this evening..

I see Robins wife has some class,patriot fan..

Johns wife probly squeeling as the squeelers are getting thier axe kicked good !!
I am SO full of beer and food i dont think i can finish watching the squeelers get whacked !!

starting to yawn..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think I can get some from where I worked. LOL Nice big round nylon !



See if they have any Delrin rods, its nice and stiff/ dimentionally stable.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> See if they have any Delrin rods, its nice and stiff/ dimentionally stable.



I will ask! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Good to see you kid's are a little better behaved this evening..
> 
> I see Robins wife has some class,patriot fan..
> 
> Johns wife probly squeeling as the squeelers are getting thier axe kicked good !!
> I am SO full of beer and food i dont think i can finish watching the squeelers get whacked !!
> 
> starting to yawn..



They are getting whacked pretty good so far.....Pats just stumbled out with a win...but a win is a win!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good to see you kid's are a little better behaved this evening..
> 
> I see Robins wife has some class,patriot fan..
> 
> Johns wife probly squeeling as the squeelers are getting thier axe kicked good !!
> I am SO full of beer and food i dont think i can finish watching the squeelers get whacked !!
> 
> starting to yawn..



Its got way past squeeling! LOL 
I am taking a pill and going to sleep!:help:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Mark it can be any color you like? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got paint!



No thanks. I'm good


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> No thanks. I'm good



Never know,you may like it? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good to see you kid's are a little better behaved this evening..
> 
> I see Robins wife has some class,patriot fan..
> 
> Johns wife probly squeeling as the squeelers are getting thier axe kicked good !!
> I am SO full of beer and food i dont think i can finish watching the squeelers get whacked !!
> 
> starting to yawn..



Ron..............I can't say on here what she said to tell you! :msp_scared: :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

OK.....Can't take no more,going to bed! LOL

Little afraid to get very close to the OL right now! :msp_scared: She is sitting in bed watching the Squeelers get thumped on! :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> OK.....Can't take no more,going to bed! LOL
> 
> Little afraid to get very close to the OL right now! :msp_scared: She is sitting in bed watching the Squeelers get thumped on! :msp_scared:



You might be able to get to sleep during halftime.....but not before or after I expect!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good luck on getting some sleep, John...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good luck on getting some sleep, John...LOL



I have good drugs for that! Ambien will do it! LOL Tied right now,so this my chance!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Wore yourselves out early didn't you!!


----------



## dancan

Where are the ZZZSlackerz and otherz ?
I wonder how them Huuskeez made out under the weight of all that concrete ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan. 

Just cool here. Shirt not jacket.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Where are the ZZZSlackerz and otherz ?
> I wonder how them Huuskeez made out under the weight of all that concrete ?



They sleep with the rebars....






You done good.


----------



## dancan

Yesterday I needed to run the ac in the car LOL
Today I might throw the remaining HoosKee plastic in the furnace to get rid of this mornings chill .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Yesterday I needed to run the ac in the car LOL
> Today I might throw the remaining HoosKee plastic in the furnace to get rid of this mornings chill .



You MEEN!!!! But in a good way. 

You only use your powers for good.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> You MEEN!!!! But in a good way.
> 
> You only use your powers for good.



Making the world a better place by getting rid of lesser quality junk , One HuusKee at a time . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Wish I had some Stihl parts to deface...but alas...I have never found the need for any...so I don't have any.....sad....... but in a happy way!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Wish I had some Stihl parts to deface...but alas...I have never found the need for any...so I don't have any.....sad....... but in a happy way!!!



Morning Robin. 

Enjoyed your telling of the trip to The Island. Easy to visualize everything as you tell it. 

Your box won't go out till Friday. 

Dot worry. No Stihl parts. Lol


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Rob.....Excellent and Exxcellent......we have definately taken on the "Fall" wind and wave pattern here...it was a very nice day here yesterday and the wind was not to bad...maybe 15-20knts SW but the sea was vewy vewy busy...and confused....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Morning Rob.....Excellent and Exxcellent......we have definately taken on the "Fall" wind and wave pattern here...it was a very nice day here yesterday and the wind was not to bad...maybe 15-20knts SW but the sea was vewy vewy busy...and confused....



Take it easy. You need some west and wewaxation. 

Off to bed I go.


----------



## farrell

Slacker checking!
You guys woke up grouchy today!the bashing began early!
Not sure why we have to argue? 
My stihl whacker with the husky 353 air filter setup gets along fine and they live each other!
Morning all!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Slacker checking!
> You guys woke up grouchy today!the bashing began early!
> Not sure why we have to argue?
> My stihl whacker with the husky 353 air filter setup gets along fine and they live each other!
> Morning all!



Morning Adam. 

My 034S wears an 066 carb with a Husky air filter. 

But it is a fight thread. 

We must observe traditions.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Adam.
> 
> My 034S wears an 066 carb with a Husky air filter.
> 
> But it is a fight thread.
> 
> We must observe traditions.



Mornin rob!
True very true!


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> Slacker checking!
> You guys woke up grouchy today!the bashing began early!
> Not sure why we have to argue?
> My stihl whacker with the husky 353 air filter setup gets along fine and they live each other!
> Morning all!



It's just us early wizers...waiting for the coffee to be done....


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> It's just us early wizers...waiting for the coffee to be done....



My java was ready for me when I got up! The wife made a pot before she went to work!
Yummmmmmmmmmmmm...........coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## roncoinc

Wow,,i sleep in and get up late and it's stihl dark out !!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Take it easy. You need some west and wewaxation.
> 
> Off to bed I go.



LOL...No west for me...I gotta go stwip a woof firs ting.......


----------



## farrell

Morning Ron!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Ron


----------



## tbone75

Morning ya bunch a yacking Husky bashers , And Robin and Ron too! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Morning Ron.
Night Ron..

I'm all confused !! :msp_unsure:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Morning ya bunch a yacking Husky bashers , And Robin and Ron too! LOL



What?


----------



## tbone75

Indian summer this week! 75 most of the week!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning ya bunch a yacking Husky bashers , And Robin and Ron too! LOL



Litle fellars always want to pick on the big boys to make themselves feel good,,so they tease on the hukies.
notice how many blowed up,broken steels been posted about last couple of days ??


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> What?



Sorry!! Morning Adam! Your a non Husky basher too! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Litle fellars always want to pick on the big boys to make themselves feel good,,so they tease on the hukies.
> notice how many blowed up,broken steels been posted about last couple of days ??



Yep! Bunch of them! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sorry!! Morning Adam! Your a non Husky basher too! :msp_thumbsup:



That's better!
Morning John!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Litle fellars always want to pick on the big boys to make themselves feel good,,so they tease on the hukies.
> notice how many blowed up,broken steels been posted about last couple of days ??



So that's why they are so defensive!


----------



## tbone75

I hope this nice weather helps me to feel better? Sithl got a lot to do outside yet!


----------



## farrell

Chilly this morning!


----------



## tbone75

Don't what happen with the Squeelers? LOL That little pill knocked me right out! Didn't hear a thing! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Chilly this morning!



39 here right now. Little cool! LOL


----------



## farrell

Squeelers managed a win.......


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 39 here right now. Little cool! LOL



41 here


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas, feels pretty good out there today. 71, not too hot, wish it was a little colder. Ill trade with you John! 

Hope this week flys by....cant wait to go camping, maybe a workplace injury that puts me out for a week....Hmm, who could I talk to about that???



Hey Dan, Jerry, I need to ask you guys something real quick!


----------



## tbone75

Think I will go get a little fire going. Need some of them slabs cut up for these mornings! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Squeelers managed a win.......



Don't know how! LOL They suck! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> morning fellas, feels pretty good out there today. 71, not too hot, wish it was a little colder. Ill trade with you John!
> 
> Hope this week flys by....cant wait to go camping, maybe a workplace injury that puts me out for a week....Hmm, who could I talk to about that???
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dan, Jerry, I need to ask you guys something real quick!



Aint worth it!! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Don't know how! LOL They suck! :hmm3grin2orange:



That they do!:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Got a fire going,should warm up a little soon. Bout done me in just doing that this morning! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to box up some small stuff and get it mailed out today!

Then I need to fix the all wheel drive button in the OLs car.Went to try it out,poked it right down inside the consul ! LOL Not sure what I got to tear apart to get at it? She took my truck to get another load of skids from her work.


----------



## tbone75

Hope I can get to cutting up some of them slabs today too! Shouldn't take long to do that.
Trouble is I don't know where to stack them? LOL Want them close to start my fires with.
May have to wait till I have the rest of it split and stacked? Then find a spot. LOL


----------



## farrell

I gotta sharpen the 268 and touch up the 372


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Got to box up some small stuff and get it mailed out today!
> 
> Then I need to fix the all wheel drive button in the OLs car.Went to try it out,poked it right down inside the consul ! LOL Not sure what I got to tear apart to get at it? She took my truck to get another load of skids from her work.



Anything for me?:msp_razz: LOL Haha


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Anything for me?:msp_razz: LOL Haha



Yep sure is! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yep sure is! LOL



I scared!:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I scared!:msp_scared:



You asked for it!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stupid puter is giving me fits! Guess I will go do something.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You asked for it!! LOL



No........I don't think I did? Haha


----------



## farrell

It's too quiet in here today!


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey john....I just remembered, we moved and the address you got is no good any more....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john....I just remembered, we moved and the address you got is no good any more....



Nice try Sparky!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> No........I don't think I did? Haha



I know you asked for a little yeller saw!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I know you asked for a little yeller saw!



Nope! I want an orange one with a 3 a 4 a 6 and xp on it!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Got to get busy! PO don't open back up till 1pm.Got to finishing packing ju......er stuff!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Nope! I want an orange one with a 3 a 4 a 6 and xp on it!:msp_biggrin:



Got one for sale or trade! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Got one for sale or trade! LOL



What's the askin price John? Or cost of trade?


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> What's the askin price John? Or cost of trade?



More than its worth....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> More than its worth....:hmm3grin2orange:



Yep,your getting a box from me! :msp_sneaky:

Think I found 2 saws to put in it! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Yep,your getting a box from me! :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Think I found 2 saws to put in it! LOL



Return






To







Sender!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sender!



Nah..............You will keep them! Not yeller! LOL 
No I didn't paint them either!
I just don't have time to play with them,to many others!
Cleaning out a few!


----------



## tbone75

Just got a 455 Husky parts saw! Good P&C..................Freebie! LOL Missing some parts,but who cares! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all you closet Stihl lovers!!!!

Gotta get Dad to PT.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all you closet Stihl lovers!!!!
> 
> Gotta get Dad to PT.



Im not a stihl closet lover!

...imma husky closet lover.


----------



## Stihl 041S

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im not a stihl closet lover!
> 
> ...imma husky closet lover.



Then as a Husky lover you will have to come out of the closet. Lol

Morning lad!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all you closet Stihl lovers!!!!
> 
> Gotta get Dad to PT.



Never was in the closet! I like almost all of them! LOL Haven't found a Mac I like yet? LOL

Morning Sludge! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Never was in the closet! I like almost all of them! LOL Haven't found a Mac I like yet? LOL
> 
> Morning Sludge! LOL



Morning dear. Lol

I like all saws. Except those that don't start. 

Then I go for distance and accuracy!!!!


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning dear. Lol
> 
> I like all saws. Except those that don't start.
> 
> Then I go for distance and accuracy!!!!



I don't care about accuracy at that point, it's all distance. The further from me the better.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> morning fellas............workplace injury that puts me out for a week....Hmm, who could I talk to about that???
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dan, Jerry, I need to ask you guys something real quick!



I got this at the shop today for fixing HoosKeez later this week but I'm sure you could use it to get a week or two off .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Stupid puter is giving me fits! Guess I will go do something.



Did you go get the 45-70 ?


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I got this at the shop today for fixing HoosKeez later this week but I'm sure you could use it to get a week or two off .



Thanks for the advice dan...its a little too far of a drive up there to Canada....we have lots of forklifts, presses,sshears, and press brakes ...I'm bound to find something I can step in front of or stick an appendage in!


----------



## jimdad07

Hello everybody! Back from our hunting trip, didn't get anything but we sure had a good time out in the middle of nowhere. We were close to ten miles in off of the road and that is like a drop in the bucket for this area. Did a few miles of paddling through some of the most beautiful country around. Left the phone in the truck, didn't hear or see another person outside of our party the entire time and could hear no roads. Did hear a moose calling a few times, that was pretty cool. Going for a full week the next time out so we can learn the area and get some productive hunting in.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Large bird of prey. Dark with yellow breast. 

South Cebtral Pa. 

Any ideas?


----------



## farrell

Sounds awesome Jim! I hope to go on a huntin trip some day! Glad to see you didn't get ate!


----------



## dancan

School bus picking up kids for their first day of school ???

IDK LOL


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Large bird of prey. Dark with yellow breast.
> 
> South Cebtral Pa.
> 
> Any ideas?



Red tailed hawk
Osprey
Cooper's hawk
Periguin falcon


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Red tailed hawk
> Osprey
> Cooper's hawk
> Periguin falcon



Maybe a young Osprey. Don't know the marking. 

Thanks


----------



## tbone75

Sorry guys,didn't get nothing in the mail.Got to busy outside! Maybe tomorrow? LOL
Cut one bundle up and trimmed the ends off the other! Hit a band once! Hit the dirt twice!! More time fixing the chain than cutting! LOL
Fixed the OLs car!
Cleaned up chit around the house.
Nephew just called,tried to get my crashed truck lined up, can't do it! Frame is bent somewhere? Guess I will see what it cost to get that fixed up? 
Now I am hurting!!
Used my 359 Husky on them slabs. LOL Make a slice,moved that out of the way,make another slice.Worked just fine!


----------



## dancan

Find a dead ''Non-Crashed'' truck and transfer the good parts over .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Find a dead ''Non-Crashed'' truck and transfer the good parts over .



Nah. LOL If it cost to much to fix,it will be a wood hauler and yard truck! LOL Motor,trans and bed would be all I have! LOL And all the 4x4 parts.


----------



## tbone75

Wanted to use a bigger saw,but didn't want to hurt any worse than I am now! Wanted to finish cutting it up! Just got to hurting to much. :msp_sad:


----------



## dancan

Is it hard to drive on the road or just burning up tires ?


----------



## dancan

http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/128850-4802.htm

#72016 , anyone we know ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Is it hard to drive on the road or just burning up tires ?



Don't know yet? LOL


----------



## dancan

Them HuusKee owners sure can write fiction and comedy .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/128850-4802.htm
> 
> #72016 , anyone we know ?



Ron said he got a new pool! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Ron said he got a new pool! :hmm3grin2orange:



Now you're bein' MEEN !!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Now you're bein' MEEN !!!!



:hmm3grin2orange: Bout time! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

afternoon fellas. 

Hey ron, What type saws did you send to Ohio last?


----------



## tbone75

Think I just made a deal on a brand new Stihl 064 tank! Guess I will be painting the MM064! LOL Make it look new! LOL Already runs way better than new!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> afternoon fellas.
> 
> Hey ron, What type saws did you send to Ohio last?



Last one was a Dolmar 120 ! LOL

Don't tell him anything Ron!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Adam I think you where looking for a Crapsman. This is a 2004 model 42cc. Piston and cylinder look new. Crank it a bit shorter than it should be though.


----------



## sefh3

I finally found a set of batteries to work in the camera. 

Asked my son, why don't these batteries work (he changed all of the video game controllers last night)

His response..... Dad I didn't want to throw them away, we need to recycle these....

My response..... Yes we do but you don't put them back into the bag and put them next to the new ones.

His response..... Read the bag DAD. (he's 5 and can't spell that well)

My response.... Your right..... I need another beer....

He did write WECICL on them.....I missed that.


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin !

WOOD STOVE - Nova Scotia Buy & Sell Goods - Kijiji Nova Scotia Canada.

That your's ??


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Adam I think you where looking for a Crapsman. This is a 2004 model 42cc. Piston and cylinder look new. Crank it a bit shorter than it should be though.



That won't work Scott. Not a strato,but I got a crank if you want it? LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> That won't work Scott. Not a strato,but I got a crank if you want it? LOL



Nope no crank. That is all I have of it. What does a strato on a crapsman look like then?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Nope no crank. That is all I have of it. What does a strato on a crapsman look like then?



The carb looks like a 2 barrel. LOL


----------



## sefh3

Oh duh I know what your talking about. hmmmm I might have a top for one of those too...


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> afternoon fellas.
> 
> Hey ron, What type saws did you send to Ohio last?



Depends,,who's asking ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Depends,,who's asking ??



Don't tell him Ron!! He is trying to find out what a brown saw is! LOL I won't tell him! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I got this at the shop today for fixing HoosKeez later this week but I'm sure you could use it to get a week or two off .




Oh Chit!! Sorry I thought this was your family car Fred....(cough) I meen "Dan"


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Oh Chit!! Sorry I thought this was your family car Fred....(cough) I meen "Dan"



Dang Robin !! it may be a canadian grocery getter but do you see any place to stick a CANE down thru to brake ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think I just made a deal on a brand new Stihl 064 tank! Guess I will be painting the MM064! LOL Make it look new! LOL Already runs way better than new!!



A new tank on that saw will be sweet, the old one was kind of patched up...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A new tank on that saw will be sweet, the old one was kind of patched up...LOL



I put a nicer one on it already! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Nope no crank. That is all I have of it. What does a strato on a crapsman look like then?



Go back and look at the pix you posted of the two saws,,top one is a strato..
MAN !! you steel fanboys lose all comprehension when it comes to normal technology ??
cant tell one carb from another ??

and then you expect poeople to take your opinion of saw quality into consideration ??

thats akin to Jerry sayin huskies stink,,and i rebuilt 6 steals this week because they never break down !!
i suppose working with antiquated technology can slow ones learning process down a bit 
strato carb has two holes and cyl does too.


----------



## tbone75

May need to find some new looking plastic for it now! LOL have me a new MM064!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Don't tell him Ron!! He is trying to find out what a brown saw is! LOL I won't tell him! :hmm3grin2orange:



It has the same stench as a Husky..... Oh brown SAW...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Go back and look at the pix you posted of the two saws,,top one is a strato..
> MAN !! you steel fanboys lose all comprehension when it comes to normal technology ??
> cant tell one carb from another ??
> 
> and then you expect poeople to take your opinion of saw quality into consideration ??
> 
> thats akin to Jerry sayin huskies stink,,and i rebuilt 6 steals this week because they never break down !!
> i suppose working with antiquated technology can slow ones learning process down a bit
> strato carb has two holes and cyl does too.



6 of them this week? Its only Monday! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Depends,,who's asking ??



Hmmm...the OL...she wants to know.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> It has the same stench as a Husky..... Oh brown SAW...



Keep quiet! :hmm3grin2orange:

No one tell him anything!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> A new tank on that saw will be sweet, the old one was kind of patched up...LOL



IT's a STEAL !!! 
dress an old SOW up and quess what !?? 
it's STIHL a pig !!!so whats with a dressed up pig ???
should i repaint my wheel chocks so they look better ??
i think the creamsickle color they are is good enuf


----------



## AU_K2500

So John, is it brown cause it caught on fire....?


----------



## roncoinc

Time to get ouuta here and let you all sort out things !!
Just seems funy the steal lovers always fixing broken ones and bashin others that still runnin..
think i may put a steel sticker on my thumb and hit it with a hammer !!
just to know how good it feels to own a steal


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> So John, is it brown cause it caught on fire....?



Nope! Never toasted! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May need to find some new looking plastic for it now! LOL have me a new MM064!



That would be really sweet, its nice to have one model looking like new and have another just for working with. I am kicking around the idea of painting up the last 066 I just got, might even try painting the plastic covers then clear coat them.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Go back and look at the pix you posted of the two saws,,top one is a strato..
> MAN !! you steel fanboys lose all comprehension when it comes to normal technology ??
> cant tell one carb from another ??
> 
> and then you expect poeople to take your opinion of saw quality into consideration ??
> 
> thats akin to Jerry sayin huskies stink,,and i rebuilt 6 steals this week because they never break down !!
> i suppose working with antiquated technology can slow ones learning process down a bit
> strato carb has two holes and cyl does too.



I must be stihlackzen. I only posted one pix of one saw....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time to get ouuta here and let you all sort out things !!
> Just seems funy the steal lovers always fixing broken ones and bashin others that still runnin..
> think i may put a steel sticker on my thumb and hit it with a hammer !!
> just to know how good it feels to own a steal



Nite Ron....................Ya big siss :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be really sweet, its nice to have one model looking like new and have another just for working with. I am kicking around the idea of painting up the last 066 I just got, might even try painting the plastic covers then clear coat them.



Its worth a try!


----------



## AU_K2500

Where's uncle Rob?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin !
> 
> WOOD STOVE - Nova Scotia Buy & Sell Goods - Kijiji Nova Scotia Canada.
> 
> That your's ??




Yes it is Dan..they had three models that looked similar....this is the largest one...30" stick same as mine....$200 is a great price if you require a stove of this output...that one looks to be in good shape too.....I heat a 37' X 57' X 16' posted shop to 70 degrees all winter..on junk 24" wood...no problem..4-4.5 cord....


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I must be stihlackzen. I only posted one pix of one saw....



Adam posted some the other day of 2 saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its worth a try!



I got stuff here that I use for painting outboard motor engine covers. Real expensive epoxy primer and clear urethane for over the base colors. It should work great for chainsaw covers also.


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is Dan..they had three models that looked similar....this is the largest one...30" stick same as mine....$200 is a great price if you require a stove of this output...that one looks to be in good shape too.....I heat a 37' X 57' X 16' posted shop to 70 degrees all winter..on junk 24" wood...no problem..4-4.5 cord....




'Course I forgot to mention it was welded in Keebeck....and designed in Vermont...that might put some of you Maritimers off....probably not Dan though.....LOL!! Awsome stove though...made from 2 1/4" muffler pipe....and 1/4" plate...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got stuff here that I use for painting outboard motor engine covers. Real expensive epoxy primer and clear urethane for over the base colors. It should work great for chainsaw covers also.



Now you got me thinking? I like using the MM064 to much! Think I will fix up this other one. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now you got me thinking? I like using the MM064 to much! Think I will fix up this other one. LOL



The other one can be made to run as good as the MM does, might even be able to better it though that would be a slim chance indeed.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be really sweet, its nice to have one model looking like new and have another just for working with. I am kicking around the idea of painting up the last 066 I just got, might even try painting the plastic covers then clear coat them.



You are probably an air sprayer kind of a guy, but the tractor enamel rattle can that I got from TSC for that first 044 I did held up great and is still not chipped out, the guy I cut wood with that bought it off of me uses the pizz out of it and it still looks good. I used the Ford grey and Kubota orange. I just cleaned the parts real well, sprayed them lightly with about three coats and put the parts next to the wood stove after every spraying to kind of bake the paint on.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The other one can be made to run as good as the MM does, might even be able to better it though that would be a slim chance indeed.



Sure it could!

Not by me!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Now you got me thinking? I like using the MM064 to much! Think I will fix up this other one. LOL



John you be an Oh Sixty Four Whour.....













Yippee!!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> John you be an Oh Sixty Four Whour.....
> 
> 
> Yippee!!



Hello Rob!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You are probably an air sprayer kind of a guy, but the tractor enamel rattle can that I got from TSC for that first 044 I did held up great and is still not chipped out, the guy I cut wood with that bought it off of me uses the pizz out of it and it still looks good. I used the Ford grey and Kubota orange. I just cleaned the parts real well, sprayed them lightly with about three coats and put the parts next to the wood stove after every spraying to kind of bake the paint on.



The stuff I use is multi component, needs mixing to to exact ratio`s and sprayed through one of my HLVP guns at a set pressure. Its nasty stuff to work with but does a really good job on marine equipment. Marine equipment really takes a beating from the elements and so does chainsaws. I have thought about using rattle cans for color and overcoating them with urethane clear.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John you be an Oh Sixty Four Whour.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yippee!!



Yes I am!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure it could!
> 
> Not by me!



Only need a P&C along with a muffler, still got the numbers from the last one.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hello Rob!



Hey Jim. 

Canoeing in the North Woods. Dam I miss that.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The stuff I use is multi component, needs mixing to to exact ratio`s and sprayed through one of my HLVP guns at a set pressure. Its nasty stuff to work with but does a really good job on marine equipment. Marine equipment really takes a beating from the elements and so does chainsaws. I have thought about using rattle cans for color and overcoating them with urethane clear.



That would work just fine! Urethane is great stuff! Just a little pricey!

Painted a few semis with that stuff back in the day. LOL Very tough and easy to clean!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> The stuff I use is multi component, needs mixing to to exact ratio`s and sprayed through one of my HLVP guns at a set pressure. Its nasty stuff to work with but does a really good job on marine equipment. Marine equipment really takes a beating from the elements and so does chainsaws. I have thought about using rattle cans for color and overcoating them with urethane clear.



Probably be a pretty good idea, make it even better. The biggest thing I have run into with painting plastics is the flexing of them and cracking enamels, the TSC has done well so far. I bet your coating would add a lot of strength to it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only need a P&C along with a muffler, still got the numbers from the last one.



Do all that,I will want to use the crap out of it too! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Adam posted some the other day of 2 saws.



Them Stihl's must be getting to him then. I'll go back and look at what he posted.


----------



## farrell

You guys are chatty tonight!
Evening all!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jim.
> 
> Canoeing in the North Woods. Dam I miss that.



May get to do it again sometime. We're making a couple of trips come spring to do some major scouting and a little fishing.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You guys are chatty tonight!
> Evening all!



Hi Adam!


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> John you be an Oh Sixty Four Whour.....
> Yippee!!



Let me help you. 
He's just a chainsaw of all kinds whour!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hi Adam!



Evening john


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Let me help you.
> He's just a chainsaw of all kinds whour!!



No...............Macs! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> No...............Macs! LOL



I hear that Macs will give you herpes, the gift that keeps on giving...


----------



## jimdad07

You guys know what crankshafts will interchange with a Homelite Old Blue ? I have one here that a guy dropped off that had the crankshaft break off when a piece of a washer got caught in the flywheel.


----------



## aikiman2000

hey every one!

so we get home late last night, i walk in the house and notice that the cushions are torn off the sofa, and there was a badly mutilated barbie on the floor!

i sometimes wounder how the dogs pass the time when im not home.....

H-man in alaska


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You guys know what crankshafts will interchange with a Homelite Old Blue ? I have one here that a guy dropped off that had the crankshaft break off when a piece of a washer got caught in the flywheel.




Is it an XL12 or a XLA, does it have points condenser or electronic ignition. I have some cranks for them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

aikiman2000 said:


> hey every one!
> 
> so we get home late last night, i walk in the house and notice that the cushions are torn off the sofa, and there was a badly mutilated barbie on the floor!
> 
> i sometimes wounder how the dogs pass the time when im not home.....
> 
> H-man in alaska



A bored doggy is a bad doggy, usually....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A bored doggy is a bad doggy, usually....



Cats just sleep!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is it an XL12 or a XLA, does it have points condenser or electronic ignition. I have some cranks for them.



I'll take a look at the ignition, I have an XL12 crankshaft kicking around. Thanks for the info Jerry. It is a pretty nice saw and just about in mint condition to boot, the guy really wants to make it run again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I'll take a look at the ignition, I have an XL12 crankshaft kicking around. Thanks for the info Jerry. It is a pretty nice saw and just about in mint condition to boot, the guy really wants to make it run again.



I would to, they are a great old saw, the Old Blue saws were XLA`s with electronic ignition IIRC.


----------



## farrell

Q&A fellas.......is a carb from a strato saw different from that of a normal carb?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would to, they are a great old saw, the Old Blue saws were XLA`s with electronic ignition IIRC.



Homelite made some great saws. My buddy that we lost this summer kept his blue XL12 in my shop for when we used to go out and cut wood. It is a nice saw and runs great. It sits on a shelf in the shop and will be a shelf queen forever now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Cats just sleep!



Wonder where your cat learned THAT from......

Just sayin


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to go for tonight, early day again tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Q&A fellas.......is a carb from a strato saw different from that of a normal carb?



The strato has a plate that screws to the intake side.Not sure other than that?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to go for tonight, early day again tomorrow.



Nite Jerry!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Wonder where your cat learned THAT from......
> 
> Just sayin



Cat that acts like you! LOL Up all night,sleep all day! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Nite Jerry.

Having a little texting discussion with my little sister tonight about her 30 yr old boyfriend who's never had a job or even looked for one. The guy is my age and has no plan or ambition in life other than sitting on his arse and living off of my little sister. I don't understand it, she's a very pretty girl, he must be the envy of all of his dip$#!& unemployed buddies who sit around getting stoned all day eating up her paycheck from week to week. Turns out she feels bad for the dip$#!& and thinks of him as her best friend, I think of him as a lazy dip$#!$ who has no goals or ambitions is this life.


----------



## tbone75

Got to lay down,back is really POed at me! :msp_razz:

You all have a good one!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Nite Jerry.
> 
> Having a little texting discussion with my little sister tonight about her 30 yr old boyfriend who's never had a job or even looked for one. The guy is my age and has no plan or ambition in life other than sitting on his arse and living off of my little sister. I don't understand it, she's a very pretty girl, he must be the envy of all of his dip$#!& unemployed buddies who sit around getting stoned all day eating up her paycheck from week to week. Turns out she feels bad for the dip$#!& and thinks of him as her best friend, I think of him as a lazy dip$#!$ who has no goals or ambitions is this life.



Yep! POS ! She will wake up some day?


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Nite Jerry.
> 
> Having a little texting discussion with my little sister tonight about her 30 yr old boyfriend who's never had a job or even looked for one. The guy is my age and has no plan or ambition in life other than sitting on his arse and living off of my little sister. I don't understand it, she's a very pretty girl, he must be the envy of all of his dip$#!& unemployed buddies who sit around getting stoned all day eating up her paycheck from week to week. Turns out she feels bad for the dip$#!& and thinks of him as her best friend, I think of him as a lazy dip$#!$ who has no goals or ambitions is this life.



That is too bad. They think they can"help" or "save" him. 

She may replace him with another like him. 

Sister or daughter. Rules are rules. 

Did you mention your new Eastwing axe?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> That is too bad. They think they can"help" or "save" him.
> 
> She may replace him with another like him.
> 
> Sister or daughter. Rules are rules.
> 
> Did you mention your new Eastwing axe?



Had a problem like that with my sister....it got taken care of.



WS actually going to buy an estwing axe tomorrow....want the leather handle if I can find it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

New dating rules for my daughters prospects



Search that. Substitute sister and smile. 

Good luck Jim


----------



## dancan

WhosKee convention ???


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> WhosKee convention ???



I'm glad you use your Super Computer Skills only for good.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm glad you use your Super Computer Skills only for good.



If I was to use it for bad I might get in trouble LOL


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellas,going back to bed.Soon as I take a happy pill! LOL


----------



## dancan

Make sure you don't mix that pill up with a "It keeps you regular'' pill .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Make sure you don't mix that pill up with a "It keeps you regular'' pill .



Don't have any of them kind! LOL


----------



## dancan

That's a good thing , wouldn't want any accidents LOL


----------



## little possum

No slacking here. Ok maybe a little. Breakfast of champions (NOT! I miss the homecooked meals from WV) Then off to the work place. You kiddies play nice!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Make sure you don't mix that pill up with a "It keeps you regular'' pill .



One of John's thrills is "Regularity Roulette"


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> No slacking here. Ok maybe a little. Breakfast of champions (NOT! I miss the homecooked meals from WV) Then off to the work place. You kiddies play nice!



Beer and cold pizza ??? On a work day ?????


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> WhosKee convention ???




But..but?...how come you used your own pic in it.....oh... I get it, all the other slackers were at the convention.....lookin for 262XP parts


----------



## dancan

We had a famous Mainer come to Canada yesterday , can't call him a slacker .

Stephen King surprises New Brunswick high school - Arts & Entertainment - CBC News


----------



## Cantdog

Stevie??? LOL yeah he does alright.......lot of charity stuff...lot of speaking engagements...owns his own FM Radio station (100.3 WKIT FM) which is one of the last non syndicated stations around with local DJs talking about local stuff as well as national/international stuff too. Pretty cool dude and he stihl finds time to write scary chit.....


----------



## farrell

Morning all!


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Adam.....how goes the struggle today?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Morning all!



Morning Adam 

Late night for me. Not in bed till 8. 

Got to feed a Stihl jones. Had to make a score this morning. 

I'm bad. A friend was doing husky. Till he got a taste of
Stihl. He's hooked 

From smokin a husky 50 to mainlining a Stihl 650. 

No hope for the boy.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Adam
> 
> Late night for me. Not in bed till 8.
> 
> Got to feed a Stihl jones. Had to make a score this morning.
> 
> I'm bad. A friend was doing husky. Till he got a taste of
> Stihl. He's hooked
> 
> From smokin a husky 50 to mainlining a Stihl 650.
> 
> No hope for the boy.



That is huge jump in saws size!


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys.........................Again! LOL


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> Morning Adam.....how goes the struggle today?



Awesome!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That is huge jump in saws size!



He's had my ported 026&044 for a week and these showed up. 

Local logger. 

Hi John !


----------



## tbone75

Its raining here?? WTF !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> He's had my ported 026&044 for a week and these showed up.
> 
> Local logger.
> 
> Hi John !



They need worked on?


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> Awesome!



Exxcellent!! Livin th dream!!!!....me too......


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> They need worked on?



Nope!!


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> Exxcellent!! Livin th dream!!!!....me too......



Yep.......just need some free time to do get something's done and to go hunting! Currently want to go back to bed! The baby boy is perfecting his skills of torture! Sleep deprivation on poor dad!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> They need worked on?



They are stihls John! They always need work!!!! Just ask Ron!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> They are stihls John! They always need work!!!! Just ask Ron!



You don't have to ask Ron. 

He'll tell you weither you ask or not!!!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a 064 coming from Scooterbum to put together for him.Should be here any day? Plus all the other parts to build this last one I bought.

Stihl waiting on a pile of 064 parts for Scott and Jerry from Jay so I can send them out. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You don't have to ask Ron.
> 
> He'll tell you weither you ask or not!!!! LOL



He likes to tell how well he likes them! :hmm3grin2orange:

My CAD wouldn't be so bad if I didn't like so many brands!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Got a 064 coming from Scooterbum to put together for him.Should be here any day? Plus all the other parts to build this last one I bought.
> 
> Stihl waiting on a pile of 064 parts for Scott and Jerry from Jay so I can send them out. LOL



Sound busy lil buddy!


----------



## tbone75

I went a little 064 crazy! Think I have 5 of them now? LOL 2 or 3 to keep? LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Sound busy lil buddy!



Yes it is! LOL But I like putting 064s together! Just very easy to do!


----------



## tbone75

There is something I need that Uncle Rob may be able to help with? Metric taps ! Small ones,4,5,6,7 for sure,maybe others?


----------



## farrell

I want some shiney new things to work on and play with! Maybe one day?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> There is something I need that Uncle Rob may be able to help with? Metric taps ! Small ones,4,5,6,7 for sure,maybe others?



I might be able to help too lil buddy! Let me know!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> There is something I need that Uncle Rob may be able to help with? Metric taps ! Small ones,4,5,6,7 for sure,maybe others?



Pitch for MOST metric is standard by diameter?

I'll check. But I work at a 'MERICAN company. 

Metric. Blah


----------



## tbone75

I have so many saws to put together it just aint funny! LOL The J-Reds,Dolmars,Husky 394 and 372,Pioneers !! I want to play with!
Then the knives I want to get made!
Going to be a very busy winter,if I am able?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Pitch for MOST metric is standard by diameter?
> 
> I'll check. But I work at a 'MERICAN company.
> 
> Metric. Blah



I don't know chit about metric! What ever these Stihls take?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Pitch for MOST metric is standard by diameter?
> 
> I'll check. But I work at a 'MERICAN company.
> 
> Metric. Blah



Same where I worked,no metric anything! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I might be able to help too lil buddy! Let me know!



Thanks Adam!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Trying to find the motivation to get off my arse and drive to work







Found it


----------



## tbone75

Have to ask Jerry about what taps I need? He will know! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Adam!



I will see what I can scrounge up!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Trying to find the motivation to get off my arse and drive to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it



Hows the back,Grape Ape!


----------



## farrell

I know the huskys use M4 & M6 alot


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I know the huskys use M4 & M6 alot



I bet Stihl is the same.


----------



## roncoinc

Speaking of working on steals,,my favorite tool is the dump truck ,big tires and reverse !!

Steven King was one of my old GF's english teacher when they lived in connecticut..
he's a mayne transplant.
then Her family moved to mayne and him soon after.
tying to fit in he bought a canoe,we were up visiting and borrowed it..didnt use it for long,after we pushed off shore was all we could do to get back the twenty feet without tipping over !!.. dont member what kind it was but some local dumped a POS on an unsuspecting flatlander !! LOL !!
he never did come and pick it up,left it there ..think he knew !! 


get to have some FUN for a change today,taking a break from working on house.
friend wants to cut up a big hickory,,like 30 in thick 
got a ported 372 hasnt seen anything to challenge it and a 75cc 372 ported i will give a try.
will bring along the Meyerized Monster in case it puts up a struggle ..
and the 84cc dolkita,,and maybe the homie 750 ?
wonder how the old 041 super would do ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I bet Stihl is the same.



Steels use self tapping plastic screws.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Steels use self tapping plastic screws.



Sounds like you have some real fun lined up for today!!


----------



## tbone75

I haven't found anything better than Hickory for fire wood!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Hows the back,Grape Ape!



Much better. Pain was gone by Friday night.

So what are those brown saws.....you know, so I can start looking for parts? 

I googled "brown top handle chainsaw" nothing.....lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Mark John and Ron. 

And Ron , 041 Supers are a good torquey Ol Workhorse. 

Have a good one.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Much better. Pain was gone by Friday night.
> 
> So what are those brown saws.....you know, so I can start looking for parts?
> 
> I googled "brown top handle chainsaw" nothing.....lol



Don't think you need much for parts?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Mark John and Ron.
> 
> And Ron , 041 Supers are a good torquey Ol Workhorse.
> 
> Have a good one.



You sure are up early.....or is it late....either way, what are you doing up?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Don't think you need much for parts?



Sure I do! Think I found a place for all these old homies and macs! Scrap magnesium prices are up, buck fiddy a pound!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Sure I do! Think I found a place for all these old homies and macs! Scrap magnesium prices are up, buck fiddy a pound!



I got about 100lbs of old Homie ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Better wait and see if you need any parts first! LOL Ron may be able to help if you do?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Better wait and see if you need any parts first! LOL Ron may be able to help if you do?



Damnit, don't tell me their homelites.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Damnit, don't tell me their homelites.



Nope! Already sent you one of them! LOL


----------



## farrell

Found this on Craigslist this morning.....
1963 McCULLOCH 740 Chain Saw
Someone into something good?


----------



## farrell

John found another for you
1958 chainsaw (Pioneer)


----------



## Cantdog

Pretty slack on here....good thing I came home fer lunch.........


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John found another for you
> 1958 chainsaw (Pioneer)



I like it! But not right now. LOL Blew my saw budget for a while! LOL 
The lathe and some other things fixed it for me! LOL

Got 5 boxes ready to mail out in just a bit! PO don't open back up till 1pm.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I like it! But not right now. LOL Blew my saw budget for a while! LOL
> The lathe and some other things fixed it for me! LOL
> 
> Got 5 boxes ready to mail out in just a bit! PO don't open back up till 1pm.



I know how I can save you some money....only ship 4 of those 5 boxes....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Pretty slack on here....good thing I came home fer lunch.........



Me too! And address boxes!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I know how I can save you some money....only ship 4 of those 5 boxes....



To late!! Done packed them up ! Its leaving now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

From what Robin says,Mark is getting the better of the saws I am sending out! LOL Poor Adam is getting the chit! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time to go mail chit out! Be back with tracking #s in a bit!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> From what Robin says,Mark is getting the better of the saws I am sending out! LOL Poor Adam is getting the chit! LOL



What?


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Robin......


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> You sure are up early.....or is it late....either way, what are you doing up?


Go back a couple of posts. 

Got a kid hooked on Stihl.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning mark Dan and Adam ;

Mark, you posted 2 minutes after I did this morning. By then I was asleep. 

Up now for dads Dr visit. 

I can rechase threads. What on?


----------



## tbone75

Tracking #s guys !

Ron-03070020000048731809

Robin-03070020000048731793

Mark-03070020000048731786

Adam-03070020000048731816

They all said about the 29th for delivery................. Well,could be! :jester:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> What?



You forget already!  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning John!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning John!!!



Morning Rob!

Didn't mail yours out yet,got to dig some stuff out. LOL :monkey:


----------



## tbone75

Got the live trap set! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You forget already!  :hmm3grin2orange:



No! Thought you were joking?!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> No! Thought you were joking?!



Nope! :msp_w00t:


----------



## sefh3

Afternoon all.


----------



## tbone75

064 tank headed my way this morning! 

Need more new plastic now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Afternoon all.



Hi Scott,ya 041 scarf! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nope! :msp_w00t:



Better not be yeller then!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 064 tank headed my way this morning!
> 
> Need more new plastic now! LOL



Make them pretty?? They're tools not toys!!!







Sorry John. Don't know what I was saying.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> John found another for you
> 1958 chainsaw (Pioneer)



I would buy it if it still had the chrome Pioneer piece for the engine hood, then I could make it look like this one I restored a couple of years back,


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would buy it if it still had the chrome Pioneer piece for the engine hood, then I could make it look like this one I restored a couple of years back,




Now that Girl has Style.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Steels use self tapping plastic screws.



LOL,...I know Ron professes to not like Stihls much but I doubt Stihls are put together with plastic screws,...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Now that Girl has Style.....



The very first chainsaw I ever got to run was a RA, last year for their kind. They were the last of the sand cast Pioneers, the saw that replaced them was the Pioneer 600.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Better not be yeller then!



Taint yeller now! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I know Ron professes to not like Stihls much but I doubt Stihls are put together with plastic screws,...LOL



Now Jerry. You know Ron is gonna be along in a minute with a Stihl part number and a picture of a plastic screw. 

I often wonder what model Stihl it was scared his mom on the day he was born.......




Hi Jerry !!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I know Ron professes to not like Stihls much but I doubt Stihls are put together with plastic screws,...LOL



Haven't seen any yet? LOL

But that MS211 was sure a POS! I really think a Poolin is built better!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Make them pretty?? They're tools not toys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry John. Don't know what I was saying.



I will have one of each!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Now Jerry. You know Ron is gonna be along in a minute with a Stihl part number and a picture of a plastic screw.
> 
> I often wonder what model Stihl it was scared his mom on the day he was born.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jerry !!!



Now yer going to get it! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Haven't seen any yet? LOL
> 
> But that MS211 was sure a POS! I really think a Poolin is built better!



I am less than impressed with the small homeowner class Stihls. If they have an orange rear handle I avoid them like the plague. I have fixed up a couplw 025`s that had been straight gassed by their owners, cleaned up the cyls and put new Meteor pistons in them. Once they were tuned and running right they found new homes.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Taint yeller now! :msp_w00t:



Hope it never was!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now yer going to get it! :msp_scared:



LOL...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hope it never was!



:monkey:

I aint tellin ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Now yer going to get it! :msp_scared:



Who? Me? What?






Oh that...........


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am less than impressed with the small homeowner class Stihls. If they have an orange rear handle I avoid them like the plague. I have fixed up a couplw 025`s that had been straight gassed by their owners, cleaned up the cyls and put new Meteor pistons in them. Once they were tuned and running right they found new homes.



Them are much better than the new versions! That isn't saying much,but they really are!!

The new ones are strato saws too! All I have seen so far?


----------



## tbone75

Something else that put a little dent in the saw fund! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Something else that put a little dent in the saw fund! LOL



You have to protect all of those hoarded up saws....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Something else that put a little dent in the saw fund! LOL



Trying to remember what happens after the 3rd "Happy Pill"?

Lol 

Hi John.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Trying to remember what happens after the 3rd "Happy Pill"?
> 
> Lol
> 
> Hi John.



Not much today! Going for #4 any sec. !! :hmm3grin2orange:



After that? :msp_confused:

Could get silly around here! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> :monkey:
> 
> I aint tellin ! :msp_w00t:



That's just not nice John! Guess I will have to send you a mystery box!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Not much today! Going for #4 any sec. !! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> After that? :msp_confused:
> 
> Could get silly around here! :hmm3grin2orange:



Why do I think you do "silly" really well????


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> That's just not nice John! Guess I will have to send you a mystery box!



Careful !! I am know for sending boxes full of chit! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Why do I think you do "silly" really well????



Sometimes





















































The shoe fits! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I better go help the OL ! She is stacking wood! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Careful !! I am know for sending boxes full of chit! :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh i know you have threatened me with that before!


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> Oh i know you have threatened me with that before!



Just so happens that every box I've ever gotten from frazeysburg Ohier has been full of chit! Lol


----------



## farrell

Hoping if all goes well I can go buy the wife her first rifle next week!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hoping if all goes well I can go buy the wife her first rifle next week!



Model 7. 338 Federal.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Model 7. 338 Federal.



She liked the ruger american .308!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Model 7. 338 Federal.



Little big for her? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> She liked the ruger american .308!



The editor of Pa Game News had one built years ago. 

Never needed anything more. All the range needed. 

I am a snob.


----------



## dancan

When I finished buying the letters and vowels I ended up with 

Indecent on 
Bridge 
Expect delays​
​​


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Little big for her? LOL



Naa. My Lil Kidd was one handing a 44 mag at 14. 

5' 9". 120 lbs.

Robin has met here. All in how you learn.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Model 7. 338 Federal.



Poor lil deer! Think that be to much gun! For the deer and the wife!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> When I finished buying the letters and vowels I ended up with
> 
> Indecent on
> Bridge
> Expect delays​
> ​​



I love visiting Indecent Canada.


----------



## RandyMac

Strong squalls at the coast today and last night.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep and she's better lookin than Rob too....lol!! Seemed like a very smart lady when speaking with her on a number of subjects...including fine woodworking and the tools and equipment used to do it. You brought her up with a healthy interest in many things not generally found in the "girls " section...and she takes to it well..


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Poor lil deer! Think that be to much gun! For the deer and the wife!!



Naaaaaa. ;-)). 

Bob Bell is about 87 and ya don't stoke it like the hammers of Hel$. 

Velocity is mean on meat. 














Then you cam hunt bear with it. Hint. Hint.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Strong squalls at the coast today and last night.




Looks like a bad day for boating right around there!!!! EEEK!!!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> I love visiting Indecent Canada.



Mr.Jameson knew what I was tryig to spell


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Naaaaaa. ;-)).
> 
> Bob Bell is about 87 and ya don't stoke it like the hammers of Hel$.
> 
> Velocity is mean on meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you cam hunt bear with it. Hint. Hint.


At the point might as well go big or go home! .50bmg! Then I can hunt everything! Even tanks!!


----------



## dancan

The morning started off on a good step until these guys showed up .
They weren't supposed to show up till Thursday to prep and pave on Friday .






I left with this in front of the doors only to be stuck in traffic by an "indecent" bridge .


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> At the point might as well go big or go home! .50bmg! Then I can hunt everything! Even tanks!!



Adam!!!!!

I've told you a million times not to exaggerate!!!

I'm saying 338 Federal and I'm building a 257X47. Lol

I believe in stuffing all the gun you can in an action. 

22 Hornet in a model 70 is silly in my book.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Mr.Jameson knew what I was tryig to spell



He has relatives influencing people down here. 

We have signs on every machine saying to only use the coolant in a deluded state.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

I'll catch up later. Got to head to work.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Adam!!!!!
> 
> I've told you a million times not to exaggerate!!!
> 
> I'm saying 338 Federal and I'm building a 257X47. Lol
> 
> I believe in stuffing all the gun you can in an action.
> 
> 22 Hornet in a model 70 is silly in my book.



I ain't exaggerating! Personally like huntin deer with a .50 flintlock or inline!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Adam!!!!!
> 
> I've told you a million times not to exaggerate!!!
> 
> I'm saying 338 Federal and I'm building a 257X47. Lol
> 
> I believe in stuffing all the gun you can in an action.
> 
> 22 Hornet in a model 70 is silly in my book.



Got to agree with that one! I had a Ruger #1 in 218B LOL Didn't keep it very long! Shot my friends #1 in 45-70 ! I liked that! Then got me a #1 in 7mag,didn't like that at all! The real nasty one was a Tika HB in 300 Win. Mag. ! OUCH ! LOL Very sweet rifle,just hurt me to much! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll catch up later. Got to head to work.



You working 7 days a week now? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

A machinist friend of mine believed that the 222 Rem. was the best White Tail deer rifle ever made. He often killed deer over 100yds with that little rifle, just meant you need to hit the right spot.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A machinist friend of mine believed that the 222 Rem. was the best White Tail deer rifle ever made. He often killed deer over 100yds with that little rifle, just meant you need to hit the right spot.



They are good shooting ! Think I would want something just a bit bigger. LOL 22 RF has killed more game than any other! Deer,bear or what ever! LOL I just want bigger! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They are good shooting ! Think I would want something just a bit bigger. LOL 22 RF has killed more game than any other! Deer,bear or what ever! LOL I just want bigger! LOL



I liked all the big caliber guns also til I learned better, in the field. I settled on the Weatherby 270 for distance and the 30-30 Marlin for brush hunting.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I liked all the big caliber guns also til I learned better, in the field. I settled on the Weatherby 270 for distance and the 30-30 Marlin for brush hunting.



I know I love my Winchester 94 30-30! Awesome gun!


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> A machinist friend of mine believed that the 222 Rem. was the best White Tail deer rifle ever made. He often killed deer over 100yds with that little rifle, just meant you need to hit the right spot.



I killed my first half dozen bucks with a .222, all one shot kills. The last buck I shot was a big Muley in the North Sierras, went 250+, hit him in the chest with a 250gr out of a .35 Whelen, the bullet exited under the tail.

Another noisy evening on the coast.

Eureka Radar | Weather Underground


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I know I love my Winchester 94 30-30! Awesome gun!



I agree, I have owned and used at least 6 different 94`s, still have 3 of them, nice light easy to carry, easy to shoot and enough killing power for whitetails here in out woods. The Marlin is just a small step up in a hunting rifle in my opinion. The Weatherby 270 shines once the yardage increases over 150 yds on open country. My longest kill was on the big power trans lines, 3 sets of poles away, no way of measuring it but it was a very long shot through a Leoupold 3-9X straight through the engine room.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I killed my first half dozen bucks with a .222, all one shot kills. The last buck I shot was a big Muley in the North Sierras, went 250+, hit him in the chest with a 250gr out of a .35 Whelen, the bullet exited under the tail.
> 
> Another noisy evening on the coast.
> 
> All it takes is a well placed shot, the .222 will make clean kills.If a gun does not cause the shooter to flinch it will produce many more clean kills than a bigger caliber gun that causes flinch.


----------



## Stihl 041S

222 not legal in all states. Sadly. 

But open it up to quarter bore in a Micro Mauser and you have more poop at 100 yards than a 30-30. No slight intended Adam. 

I enjoy building. CZ 527 action. But I want to build a box for it. The 5 round magazine is UGLY.


----------



## tbone75

Wonder how Ron got along with that tree today?


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> RandyMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I killed my first half dozen bucks with a .222, all one shot kills. The last buck I shot was a big Muley in the North Sierras, went 250+, hit him in the chest with a 250gr out of a .35 Whelen, the bullet exited under the tail.
> 
> Another noisy evening on the coast.
> 
> All it takes is a well placed shot, the .222 will make clean kills.If a gun does not cause the shooter to flinch it will produce many more clean kills than a bigger caliber gun that causes flinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that coastal Blacktails run about an even 100 pounds, as always shot placement means all. My Father was a skilled rifleman, he did a good job passing those skills along.
> My current rifle is a highly sporterized P17 with old school B&L scope and mounts, I've had it for 30 years. I'll pull it out and shoot some photos of it sometime.
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wonder how Ron got along with that tree today?



??????


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that coastal Blacktails run about an even 100 pounds, as always shot placement means all. My Father was a skilled rifleman, he did a good job passing those skills along.
> My current rifle is a highly sporterized P17 with old school B&L scope and mounts, I've had it for 30 years. I'll pull it out and shoot some photos of it sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen quite a few of them on my drives up from SF. up the coast to Orick. From Orick up there were Roosevely Elk, can`t remember seeing a deer between Orick and Oregon. I would enjoy seeing picts of that gun and I like old school.
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

You guys are irascabble,,..

Good sized hickory stick today..
heres my friend checking it out..







The saw of choice,,375BB @ 75cc ported.






RSC chain nice and sharp 






was surprised myself at how the saw handled this piece of wood..






todays lineup.
rt to left in how the performed.
372BB,was awsome..372 ported,worked well.
steel wedge,was needed and used.
stihl doing what they do best,watching.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that coastal Blacktails run about an even 100 pounds, as always shot placement means all. My Father was a skilled rifleman, he did a good job passing those skills along.
> My current rifle is a highly sporterized P17 with old school B&L scope and mounts, I've had it for 30 years. I'll pull it out and shoot some photos of it sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opcorn:
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## farrell

The next rifle I buy will be a .270. But there is a few other guns on my wish list!


----------



## little possum

I use a Remington 700 in .243 for deer and everything else in between. I want to shoot a deer with the .25WSSM. Also like to iron site one with the old Mosin Nagant or the H&R 45-70. It stomped me in the jaw sunday, and dad just laughed. hahah


----------



## tbone75

There is good fire wood right there! Bring it on down Ron!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Stihl got a tag on two! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> The next rifle I buy will be a .270. But there is a few other guns on my wish list!



Had 2 of them so far.Great shooters!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Had 2 of them so far.Great shooters!



I have had a couple. Great caliber! Just have to watch shot placement or the front shoulders ain't no good!


----------



## tbone75

Someone farted again,didn't they? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Someone farted again,didn't they? :msp_sneaky:



Maybe.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I ran a couple of tanks of fuel through the latest 026 rebuild. I gave it a muffler mod when I built it and it runs pretty good for a non ported saw.


----------



## tbone75

Got to lay down,stihl paying for yesterday. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night John!!


----------



## dancan

Nice hickory sticks Ron , I've never seen any up here , save me a couple of clear 36" bolts for making axe handles .
Where's all the ZZZSlackerz and otherz ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Dan. Off to bed. I'm in a deluded state.


----------



## dancan

Night Rob .
I'm off to cross that indecent bridge when I get to it .


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Nice hickory sticks Ron , I've never seen any up here , save me a couple of clear 36" bolts for making axe handles .
> Where's all the ZZZSlackerz and otherz ?



Sorry , I lied , plenty of Hickory Sticks up here , just no need of a saw to cut them .


----------



## farrell

Morning all!


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Nice hickory sticks Ron , I've never seen any up here , save me a couple of clear 36" bolts for making axe handles .
> Where's all the ZZZSlackerz and otherz ?



Oh chit Dan !! 36" ?? 
was cutting 12 in cookies off it,had to noodle them in 1/2 to even move them !!
stuff is dense and HEAVY !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh chit Dan !! 36" ??
> was cutting 12 in cookies off it,had to noodle them in 1/2 to even move them !!
> stuff is dense and HEAVY !



Hickory is very dense! LOL Why it makes good handles. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Well,, i was a bit surprised yestday playin with that wood.
the diff between the two saw was easily noticable,in fact so easy my friend tried both and he thot was a BIG diff.
first is a 372 with stock size cyl but ported,nothing wild just basic,performed very well.
second is the big bore kit @ 75cc ported basically the same way.
both with same size bars and RSC new.
i would say the BB is %25 gooder


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Gents. 

well its hump day....only a couple more days and Ill be headed towards Oklahoma. Where their idea of a mountain is little more than a hill, but that hill is a chit load taller than anything in Texas! lol 

Hows everybody doing this morning???


----------



## sefh3

morning all,
That looks like some nice firewood there Ron.


----------



## tbone75

Wow..................80 today! Plus chance of snow this weekend? WTF !!


----------



## farrell

Heading to cut wood at my parents in a bit! Fire up the huskys amend let the chips fly!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Wow..................80 today! Plus chance of snow this weekend? WTF !!



I 2nd the WTF!


----------



## roncoinc

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5hrFdqFgJvo?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

this working ?


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like it.

Adam will like this one 

sorry john you caint see


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks like it.
> 
> Adam will like this one
> 
> sorry john you caint see



:msp_razz:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5hrFdqFgJvo?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> this working ?



Looks real nice Ron!


----------



## tbone75

Hope to finish off the wood pile today. had 3 more truck loads dropped off 2 days ago.Plus finish up that pile of slabs.


----------



## tbone75

I will take some pix of my wood pile when its all done. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> Looks real nice Ron!



I 2nd that, Ron. Looks strong. Nice work.


----------



## tbone75

:msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz:

You guys and you high speed chit! Y'all SUCK !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> :msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz:
> 
> You guys and you high speed chit! Y'all SUCK !



I didn't even need my computer....watched on my phone! 

Hi John! 

I figured out what those saws you sent me are....Ron spilled the beans


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I didn't even need my computer....watched on my phone!
> 
> Hi John!
> 
> I figured out what those saws you sent me are....Ron spilled the beans



Nice try! Grape Ape !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> :msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz:
> 
> You guys and you high speed chit! Y'all SUCK !



I watched it on phone too! Sorry John.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5hrFdqFgJvo?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> this working ?



Don`t see no production there, holding up the chucker while that orange thing chafes its way through that little stick. Run a 18-20 on the 394 if you want production noodling...jeezze


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t see no production there, holding up the chucker while that orange thing chafes its way through that little stick. Run a 18-20 on the 394 if you want production noodling...jeezze



:msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

Just filled out my application for FREE hunting and fishing license


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> don`t see no production there, holding up the chucker while that orange thing chafes its way through that little stick. Run a 18-20 on the 394 if you want production noodling...jeezze



ouch!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well,, i was a bit surprised yestday playin with that wood.
> the diff between the two saw was easily noticable,in fact so easy my friend tried both and he thot was a BIG diff.
> first is a 372 with stock size cyl but ported,nothing wild just basic,performed very well.
> second is the big bore kit @ 75cc ported basically the same way.
> both with same size bars and RSC new.
> i would say the BB is %25 gooder



Which saw is in the vid? Hope its the stock 372.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> which saw is in the vid? Hope its the stock 372.



double ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I gotta thank Ron for posting the vid. though, it gave me the best laugh I have had recently......LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I gotta thank Ron for posting the vid. though, it gave me the best laugh I have had recently......LOL



Jerry.....you wake up on the wrong side of the bed this morning? You being all kinds of mean to poor Ron!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Jerry.....you wake up on the wrong side of the bed this morning? You being all kinds of mean to poor Ron!



Thought I thanked him for posting the Vid.


----------



## tbone75

I need a good laugh!
Guy just dropped off a @%#[email protected]%#$ mini-mac he wants fixed! :bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I need a good laugh!
> Guy just dropped off a @%#[email protected]%#$ mini-mac he wants fixed! :bang:



Now that would really be a "hoot"....LOL
I love dropping the bucket of the excavator on them....boom!!


----------



## tbone75

Guess its into the sewer today! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now that would really be a "hoot"....LOL
> I love dropping the bucket of the excavator on them....boom!!



I would like that!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

May just really kick myself godd and get that other yeller deamon out to fix for my Nephew? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got this, porting will resume,


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would like that!! LOL



I like that sound to, sounds like you needed a challenge, no hitting with a hammer.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like that sound to, sounds like you needed a challenge, no hitting with a hammer.....LOL



How is it possible to work on a mini-mac without a hammer?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just got this, porting will resume,



Looks real long?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How is it possible to work on a mini-mac without a hammer?



I would have to save up all my patience for over a month before starting to tear one of them apart, may never go back together either....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks real long?



Its just 6" and I can easily cut off some if not needed.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its just 6" and I can easily cut off some if not needed.



4 to 4-1/2 ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would have to save up all my patience for over a month before starting to tear one of them apart, may never go back together either....LOL



Drugs!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 4 to 4-1/2 ? LOL



That would be plenty for any chainsaw cylinder port work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Drugs!



Might do it but then I would have no interest in tackling one during the trip.....LOL
Got to make a run to the industrial park to get some acetelene and copper pipe,BBL.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Might do it but then I would have no interest in tackling one during the trip.....LOL
> Got to make a run to the industrial park to get some acetelene and copper pipe,BBL.



Have fun!

I am going to go beat my head on the wall! :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Which saw is in the vid? Hope its the stock 372.



Yes,stock,after hitting some dirt in the bark of that old shagbark .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning Gents.
> 
> well its hump day....only a couple more days and Ill be headed towards Oklahoma. Where their idea of a mountain is little more than a hill, but that hill is a chit load taller than anything in Texas! lol
> 
> Hows everybody doing this morning???



Going up to the Witchias? Mt Scott? 57 years ago.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bunch of slackers, must have better things to do today. Got my stuff , now off to play with some saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2



What up Jacob?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2



sup?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> What up Jacob?



Not much, moving my shop. Starting a new full time job here soon. Took my ged test, now waiting for the results. 
Yarggg adulthood is smaking me right in the face!  







jerrycmorrow said:


> sup?



Hey jerry, im getting your stuff now. 
Iv been cleaning alot of my parts and parts saws. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hope adulthood never overtakes me!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. Trying to catch up. Bunch of yakin' slackers. 

Or slackin' yakers. 

Robin. Thanks for the kind words about my daughter. 

When she was learning to pilot the 19' Grumman freighter she was up for it. 

7 1/2 Hp Merc. 

If I told her to try, she trusted and was game. 

Started with how to cross waves. Started small. Showed her what happened when you did it the right way and the wrong way. 

During that day, each time the waves got a little bigger, we went out till she was steering second nature. Then I would move to different places in the canoe. 

"Waves are a little bigger Dad, let's go" 10 years old. ;-))

A little nervous, enough to be careful, but game. 

End of the day we had a good chop. Nice whitecaps. Nervous kid with an excited smile. 

One of the best days ever. Teaching something. Pushing boundaries. Canoe crashing down with me in front. Getting a little out of hand and recovering. Watching the Lil scared, then realizing it worked, then the rush of loving weather. 

Yeah Robin, a great day and a great kid. However handicapped by a loving father. 

Raising her from 8 years old, I sometimes wonder who raised who...


----------



## tbone75

Haven't got to the yeller demon yet. LOL FIL called needing a big saw. Said at least 24" bar? WTF is he getting into? LOL His boy found a tree he wants for fire wood,must be big? Got the 066 out for him to try out. LOL Got a 30" on it now,fired it up checked it out.Then cut 2 stumps off I wanted out. Running great! Thought about sending the 480 Husky,but its harder to start than the 066. Has more compression! LOL Plus he is a Stihl fan. LOL Didn't want him to whine about a hard to start Husky. LOL The 066 is just slightly easier starting. I don't loan out the MM064! LOL

The wood crew is here splitting and stacking the last of my wood pile! 

I just now had lunch! Forgot ? LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Been trying to get saws back together. I have way to many boxed saws! 
Rebuilding my 064 with a brand new 064 top end. Looks like im going to have to put a bigger base gasket in it as the piston is hitting the top of the cylinder?  

Got a new top end for my poolin. It was ported by an AS member. What a job he did on it too! This saw should be a screamer.  

Got a job working 10 hrs a day. Only minimum wage. But that is fine until I get my GED and everything settled. Next year im gonna try for a maintenece position at the big manufactory plant in town. (general mills) 
I know a few people that work there. And one of the managers goes to my church. Hopefully I gwt going somewhere soon? 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Been trying to get saws back together. I have way to many boxed saws!
> Rebuilding my 064 with a brand new 064 top end. Looks like im going to have to put a bigger base gasket in it as the piston is hitting the top of the cylinder?
> 
> Got a new top end for my poolin. It was ported by an AS member. What a job he did on it too! This saw should be a screamer.
> 
> Got a job working 10 hrs a day. Only minimum wage. But that is fine until I get my GED and everything settled. Next year im gonna try for a maintenece position at the big manufactory plant in town. (general mills)
> I know a few people that work there. And one of the managers goes to my church. Hopefully I gwt going somewhere soon?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2



Get your GED and then try to find someone to take you on as an apprentice, electrical or plumbing. It may involve a little school work from time to time but is really worth it. Maintainence is a low paying dead end job, with a trades ticket you can work anywhere and there is always tons of work you can do on the side.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Get your GED and then try to find someone to take you on as an apprentice, electrical or plumbing. It may involve a little school work from time to time but is really worth it. Maintainence is a low paying dead end job, with a trades ticket you can work anywhere and there is always tons of work you can do on the side.



Never thought of that I guess? 
If I di a that I would do electric apprenticeship. I hate plumbing! LOL

an HVAC fella told me to get into all these new green alternatives to energy. There is going to be a huge demand for them very soon.
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Never thought of that I guess?
> If I di a that I would do electric apprenticeship. I hate plumbing! LOL
> 
> an HVAC fella told me to get into all these new green alternatives to energy. There is going to be a huge demand for them very soon.
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2



Electricians are run off their feet up here in my area and they can have a steady job plus take on all the side work they care to. There is a huge movement coming down the pipes for alternative energy, I know of several big ones now being developed in California. Stuff that has not been done before and stuff that is being utilized in different ways. Get into something that will give you promising work for the future, that future is actually right here, right now for you, you are not getting any younger. Each day from now on is your future, best to get on with it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Not much, moving my shop. Starting a new full time job here soon. Took my ged test, now waiting for the results.
> Yarggg adulthood is smaking me right in the face!
> 
> Hey jerry, im getting your stuff now.
> Iv been cleaning alot of my parts and parts saws.



yeah, before you know it you'll be 60+ and wondering WTH the time went. enjoy each day, marry a woman who spoils you, bank up the memories. it'll all fly by. btw, $ in the mail.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Electricians are run off their feet up here in my area and they can have a steady job plus take on all the side work they care to. There is a huge movement coming down the pipes for alternative energy, I know of several big ones now being developed in California. Stuff that has not been done before and stuff that is being utilized in different ways. Get into something that will give you promising work for the future, that future is actually right here, right now for you, you are not getting any younger. Each day from now on is your future, best to get on with it.



Thanks jerry. 
The only 
problem with the alternative energy is id think youd have to move to a bigger town? 




jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah, before you know it you'll be 60+ and wondering WTH the time went. enjoy each day, marry a woman who spoils you, bank up the memories. it'll all fly by. btw, $ in the mail.



The days are already flying by  its crazy!


Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl 041S

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thanks jerry.
> The only
> problem with the alternative energy is id think youd have to move to a bigger town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The days are already flying by  its crazy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2



And then your hairline starts doing a 100 yard dash up your forehead. Lol


----------



## dancan

Got my pic taken today .
Not a midjet pic LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Got my pic taken today .
> Not a midjet pic LOL



Nice machine work. Titanium?


----------



## farrell

You kids having fun yet?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Stihl 041S said:


> And then your hairline starts doing a 100 yard dash up your forehead. Lol



Its already starting!  
I'v had a widows peak since I was young.


----------



## farrell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Its already starting!
> I'v had a widows peak since I was young.



You oughta see mine! 29 years old and thinning out bad and my hairline is on top now!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Got my pic taken today .
> Not a midjet pic LOL



OUCH! Guess you do it right! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You oughta see mine! 29 years old and thinning out bad and my hairline is on top now!



May as well just shave yer head! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got all the wood split! 

Stihl got the slabs to finish.

Didn't get far on the yeller demon. LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Got all the wood split!
> 
> Stihl got the slabs to finish.
> 
> Didn't get far on the yeller demon. LOL



You own a McCulloch?? 
izzy:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You own a McCulloch??
> izzy:



Nope! Just 2 mini-macs to fix! :bang:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Nope! Just 2 mini-macs to fix! :bang:



My sympathy...


----------



## tbone75

In enough pain right now,did something I almost never do!

2 shots of tater shine! LOL That stuff is good! Home made Vodka ! LOL

Rob thought I would get silly last night !!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> In enough pain right now,did something I almost never do!
> 
> 2 shots of tater shine! LOL That stuff is good! Home made Vodka ! LOL
> 
> Rob thought I would get silly last night !!



iv had 140 proof of the homemade stuff... 
Woahhhh! made my night!


----------



## tbone75

All Dans fault ! He said it helps! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Thanks jerry.
> The only
> problem with the alternative energy is id think youd have to move to a bigger town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The days are already flying by  its crazy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2



Don`t let that hold you back, todays workforce is very mobile, you go to the work, don`t wait for it to come to you.Once you get a ticket/liscense then you can be more choosy, with a liscense you can strike out on your own if you want to and be your own boss.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> In enough pain right now,did something I almost never do!
> 
> 2 shots of tater shine! LOL That stuff is good! Home made Vodka ! LOL
> 
> Rob thought I would get silly last night !!



You go easy on that stuff,John. You know that you have no resistance built up for that volitale liquid. Fire water........:msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> iv had 140 proof of the homemade stuff...
> Woahhhh! made my night!



You can gets into tooo much trouble consuming that stuff......:msp_biggrin:

I have made many runs to St. Pierre &Miquelon.......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You go easy on that stuff,John. You know that you have no resistance built up for that volitale liquid. Fire water........:msp_smile:



I know that! LOL 2 shots should be enough!


----------



## Stihl 041S

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Its already starting!
> I'v had a widows peak since I was young.



Enjoy it. Some women love it!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know that! LOL 2 shots should be enough!



Two finger or four finger shots, my fingers or your fingers.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Robin and Ron will know about St Pierre & Miquelon if the rest of ya don`t......:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

dancan said:


> Got my pic taken today .
> Not a midjet pic LOL



are they permanent or gonna come out eventually?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Two finger or four finger shots, my fingers or your fingers.....LOL



Time will tell? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robin and Ron will know about St Pierre & Miquelon if the rest of ya don`t......:msp_rolleyes:



:dunno:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :dunno:



Referenced to post #64095


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> May as well just shave yer head! LOL



I stopped fighting it long ago! Usually buzz clipped short! I hate hair anyway!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Two finger or four finger shots, my fingers or your fingers.....LOL



Two fingers..............





In a #3 washtub.


----------



## tbone75

Was close to full! :msp_w00t:

May have over did it just a bit? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can gets into tooo much trouble consuming that stuff......:msp_biggrin:
> 
> I have made many runs to St. Pierre &Miquelon.......LOL



:dunno:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I stopped fighting it long ago! Usually buzz clipped short! I hate hair anyway!



Let it grow! LOL


----------



## dancan

Nice titanium work in there , I'll try and get some better pics next time .
I'm not interested in revisiting a surgery , they'll stay in unless an issue develops . 



tbone75 said:


> All Dans fault ! He said it helps! :msp_sneaky:



I can't say if that tater stuff is going to work so you'll have to let us know after a couple LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Was close to full! :msp_w00t:
> 
> May have over did it just a bit? LOL



You are officialy cut off!! You can`t be drunk at the keyboard.....:msp_angry:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Nice titanium work in there , I'll try and get some better pics next time .
> I'm not interested in revisiting a surgery , they'll stay in unless an issue develops .
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say if that tater stuff is going to work so you'll have to let us know after a couple LOL




How`s the swelling progressing?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ran the 066 for the first time this evening, its already been ported by the previous owner, he was a PRO faller from BC and really knows his stuff.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are officialy cut off!! You can`t be drunk at the keyboard.....:msp_angry:



I aint driving! LOL

Could get funny?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are officialy cut off!! You can`t be drunk at the keyboard.....:msp_angry:



Not without PPE.


----------



## dancan

BTW , 2 more months of no heavy work .
I'm gonna join John and have a whiskey , 2 fingers in the bottom of a beer mug should be just about right .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ran the 066 for the first time this evening, its already been ported by the previous owner, he was a PRO faller from BC and really knows his stuff.



It good nuff or you going in there? LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> BTW , 2 more months of no heavy work .
> I'm gonna join John and have a whiskey , 2 fingers in the bottom of a beer mug should be just about right .



Your sure milking this? :msp_sneaky:

Sure hope you get back to normal soon!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It good nuff or you going in there? LOL



Not really, I can coax a little more out of it. He gave it a good woods port and it has the factory dual port muffler on it, got good torque but I can get a bit more chainspeed from it without losing power.


----------



## tbone75

Got to email some saw pix,could be a little while? LOL


----------



## dancan

Normal ???
Isn't that a state ??? of mind based off of someone else's perspective ??
HaHaHaHa
Mark , you can borrow my xray if it'll you a week or two off of work LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got to email some saw pix,could be a little while? LOL



You shure you can navigate the web??


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah, before you know it you'll be 60+ and wondering WTH the time went. enjoy each day, marry a woman who spoils you, bank up the memories. it'll all fly by. btw, $ in the mail.



WTH does getting married have anything to do with enjoying life !! ??


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> BTW , 2 more months of no heavy work .
> I'm gonna join John and have a whiskey , 2 fingers in the bottom of a beer mug should be just about right .



Dan...remember the fingers have to be horizontal not vertical.....if they're vertical then then arn't measurers they're stirrers...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You shure you can navigate the web??



Well..............someone just got 7 saw pix! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Uncle Ron !....................Uncle Jerry is being MEEN again! ....................... Said i couldn't have no more booze ! :censored:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well..............someone just got 7 saw pix! :hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_scared::msp_wink:


----------



## dancan

I decided to use my ''Official'' Whiskey glass tonight LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Uncle Ron !....................Uncle Jerry is being MEEN again! ....................... Said i couldn't have no more booze ! :censored:



Oh you big winer........uncle Jerry is in a foreign country! So why you scared he can't punish you! Plus he won't know if you don't tell him! LOL:msp_wink:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I decided to use my ''Official'' Whiskey glass tonight LOL



I really like the glass but that`s not JD in it....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You shure you can navigate the web??



You know what! They don't call me Beavertailguy !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Uncle Ron !....................Uncle Jerry is being MEEN again! ....................... Said i couldn't have no more booze ! :censored:



You is cut off, lush!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Oh you big winer........uncle Jerry is in a foreign country! So why you scared he can't punish you! Plus he won't know if you don't tell him! LOL:msp_wink:



Never know where he could show up!

Plus he may cut off the saw parts! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

Sorry , no Jack , just Jameson and one melted ice cube LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Never know where he could show up!
> 
> Plus he may cut off the saw parts! :msp_scared:



True......the key then is to deny deny deny!!!!!!!!!!! Haha


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You is cut off, lush!



But.....but........I...stihl..........hurt! :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Uncle Ron !....................Uncle Jerry is being MEEN again! ....................... Said i couldn't have no more booze ! :censored:



He has been on a roll latelly has'nt he ??
All those broken steel's he has to fix must have gotten to him ??
has ben meen to me last couple days too !!
you know furingners have different customs so maybe thats thier way of being nice 
yup,,old " beavertailguy600 " is getting back to normal


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> You is cut off, lush!



I'm not worried bout his drunken typing! I worry about drunken naked slug photos!:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You know what! They don't call me Beavertailguy !



MMMMMMMMM ...I likey Beavertails,

BeaverTails and Other Addictive Things: INDULGE: Ice Cream Sandwiches


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sorry , no Jack , just Jameson and one melted ice cube LOL



Looks pretty weak.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

That stuff don't seem to help much yet?

I think Dan lied! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> But.....but........I...stihl..........hurt! :msp_sad:



Time for drugs,.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He has been on a roll latelly has'nt he ??
> All those broken steel's he has to fix must have gotten to him ??
> has ben meen to me last couple days too !!
> you know furingners have different customs so maybe thats thier way of being nice
> yup,,old " beavertailguy600 " is getting back to normal



Chit! The OL just took my jar away! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That stuff don't seem to help much yet?
> 
> I think Dan lied! :msp_sneaky:



Must be wrong kind.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for drugs,.....LOL



Done had my daily limit! :msp_angry:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Chit! The OL just took my jar away! :msp_sneaky:



Good bartender/ waitress always knows when to do that.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good bartender/ waitress always knows when to do that.



:msp_thumbdn::msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must be wrong kind.



Seems to be working on everything else?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Geeez. I go away for a while and I'm 2-3 pages behind. 

Evening all. 

I hate to ask in public......did you run any Stihls the other day?


----------



## roncoinc

Had a good day at Home Depot today..

the compressor in the shop has been on it's last legs for awhile..
It was a jobsite compressor before i got it.
a dual tank Hitachi,2 hp,etc..
i used it for 10+ years as a jobsite compressor and then in the shop for about five years..
well,,it gave up yestday,,deciding not to fix it i went looking for a NEW one.
found one at Homers,20 gal tank,150 psi,etc,,good enuf..
$180 after the vet discount...unlike Lowes HD only gives the discount to disabled vet's.
At the checkout i told the lady what i wanted and wanted help loading it.
I showed her my VA card for the discount and and she really sounded sincire when she said "thank you"..
the guy helping me put it in my wagon saw the bumper sticker and asked " you served THERE ! ? " 
i said yes and he stuck his hand out for a handshake and said " i really want to thank you " i shook his hand and thot ,that would have been nice back in 1971 instead of 41 years later ...
hey,,gotta have a feelgood ONCE in awhile !!

comp works good,,will havta be carefull,dont wanna blow the stihls apart cleaning them !! LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> I'm not worried bout his drunken typing! I worry about drunken naked slug photos!:msp_scared:



ADAM !!!! dont even GO there !!!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Geeez. I go away for a while and I'm 2-3 pages behind.
> 
> Evening all.
> 
> I hate to ask in public......did you run any Stihls the other day?



WHO you askin ??

nobody would admit to THAT !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> ADAM !!!! dont even GO there !!!



Unclean!! Unclean !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ADAM !!!! dont even GO there !!!



Guess I will have to take the pix myself! OL won't do it! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> ADAM !!!! dont even GO there !!!



Sorry Ron! But it is a legitimate concern! Alcohol makes people do crazy things sometimes!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will have to take the pix myself! OL won't do it! :msp_sneaky:



No! No! No!


----------



## tbone75

Getting warm in here?


----------



## Cantdog

Ol' Slugger could well be in a "Deluded State" by now.....1/2 a bottle shine..ya never know...


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> No! No! No!



 :monkey:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Getting warm in here?



I'll never be able to talk to you the same John..............


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Had a good day at Home Depot today..
> 
> the compressor in the shop has been on it's last legs for awhile..
> It was a jobsite compressor before i got it.
> a dual tank Hitachi,2 hp,etc..
> i used it for 10+ years as a jobsite compressor and then in the shop for about five years..
> well,,it gave up yestday,,deciding not to fix it i went looking for a NEW one.
> found one at Homers,20 gal tank,150 psi,etc,,good enuf..
> $180 after the vet discount...unlike Lowes HD only gives the discount to disabled vet's.
> At the checkout i told the lady what i wanted and wanted help loading it.
> I showed her my VA card for the discount and and she really sounded sincire when she said "thank you"..
> the guy helping me put it in my wagon saw the bumper sticker and asked " you served THERE ! ? "
> i said yes and he stuck his hand out for a handshake and said " i really want to thank you " i shook his hand and thot ,that would have been nice back in 1971 instead of 41 years later ...
> hey,,gotta have a feelgood ONCE in awhile !!
> 
> comp works good,,will havta be carefull,dont wanna blow the stihls apart cleaning them !! LOL !



If I was closer I would shake your hand also, thanks for your service, Ron.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ol' Slugger could well be in a "Deluded State" by now.....1/2 a bottle shine..ya never know...



Seems to be a little slow acting?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Seems to be a little slow acting?



You or the shine????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ol' Slugger could well be in a "Deluded State" by now.....1/2 a bottle shine..ya never know...



Getting tired more than anything else! LOL Do feel a bit better?

Now if I could that jar?


----------



## Cantdog

Could what that jar??? LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You or the shine????



A Slug is always slow! LOL May be crawling soon? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will have to abandon this site, all my bleach is gone to wash my eyes out with.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Could what that jar??? LOL!!!



Is it working?


----------



## dh1984

here i'll get the site buzzing again

The DUH is back for now and i learned not to run my month and month off to other members on here while i was at banned camp.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> If I was closer I would shake your hand also, thanks for your service, Ron.



As would I! Thank you Ron!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will have to abandon this site, all my bleach is gone to wash my eyes out with.



Dang OL hid my camera!!!!! Me and my big mouth!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Had a good day at Home Depot today..
> 
> the compressor in the shop has been on it's last legs for awhile..
> It was a jobsite compressor before i got it.
> a dual tank Hitachi,2 hp,etc..
> i used it for 10+ years as a jobsite compressor and then in the shop for about five years..
> well,,it gave up yestday,,deciding not to fix it i went looking for a NEW one.
> found one at Homers,20 gal tank,150 psi,etc,,good enuf..
> $180 after the vet discount...unlike Lowes HD only gives the discount to disabled vet's.
> At the checkout i told the lady what i wanted and wanted help loading it.
> I showed her my VA card for the discount and and she really sounded sincire when she said "thank you"..
> the guy helping me put it in my wagon saw the bumper sticker and asked " you served THERE ! ? "
> i said yes and he stuck his hand out for a handshake and said " i really want to thank you " i shook his hand and thot ,that would have been nice back in 1971 instead of 41 years later ...
> hey,,gotta have a feelgood ONCE in awhile !!
> 
> comp works good,,will havta be carefull,dont wanna blow the stihls apart cleaning them !! LOL !



THANK YOU!!!! <> here's my handshake to you!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Ron had a great day! Deal on a compressor and some much deserved respect! 

Thanks Ron !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Is it working?



It would seem as though.........it is......


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Dang OL hid my camera!!!!! Me and my big mouth!



I'm scared to come visit you now! Afraid of the pics you may have hanging on you shop wall!:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A Slug is always slow! LOL May be crawling soon? LOL



Sliding.....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dang OL hid my camera!!!!! Me and my big mouth!



Psssst...John?.........she put it with your jar.....over there........


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> If I was closer I would shake your hand also, thanks for your service, Ron.



Let's drink to the stout hearted men;
Let's drink to the salt of the earth. 

Pax


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sliding.....:msp_biggrin:



Bet the slime trail is hard to clean up! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang OL hid my camera!!!!! Me and my big mouth!



She is just trying to keep "us" safe.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Psssst...John?.........she put it with your jar.....over there........



Think I will slide over there! :msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Getting warm in here?



DONT light a match if you fahrt !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Bet the slime trail is hard to clean up! LOL



Salt.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> She is just trying to keep "us" safe.....LOL



Should have kept my mouth shut! Told her my plan! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You or the shine????



ROTTEN Robin !!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dang OL hid my camera!!!!! Me and my big mouth!



WHEW !!!  we lucked out again !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> ROTTEN Robin !!!!!



Just askin for clarification..........LOL!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Just askin for clarification..........LOL!



Made me LMAO tho !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> DONT light a match if you fahrt !!



Good point! may burn the house down! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Made me LMAO tho !!



Ya both ROTTEN !


----------



## roncoinc

Sure is good to see a bunch of saw nut's let loose and have a good time ,and get along, even tho "some" of us prefer a diff colored saw or diff colored beer or diff colored booze..diff brand of chain,,diff brand of truck,diff splitter,,diff kind of axe,,etc...
I guess this thread is our "GTG" ..
thank "you all " ...


----------



## tbone75

You is all ROTTEN !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sure is good to see a bunch of saw nut's let loose and have a good time ,and get along, even tho "some" of us prefer a diff colored saw or diff colored beer or diff colored booze..diff brand of chain,,diff brand of truck,diff splitter,,diff kind of axe,,etc...
> I guess this thread is our "GTG" ..
> thank "you all " ...



Best thread on all of AS!! Best bunch of ROTTEN people too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You is all ROTTEN !! :hmm3grin2orange:



Dancanalmost and meen Jerry is good teachers aint they !! ??

No matter how hard Robin tries,,he just cant pull off the meen scene,,he just to funny !!


----------



## tbone75

Sorry Adam,your have to wait till I put this other 346 together. LOL
Just traded the Nutterized one off for a 394. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Sure is good to see a bunch of saw nut's let loose and have a good time ,and get along, even tho "some" of us prefer a diff colored saw or diff colored beer or diff colored booze..diff brand of chain,,diff brand of truck,diff splitter,,diff kind of axe,,etc...
> I guess this thread is our "GTG" ..
> thank "you all " ...



Thank you Ron for being a big part of this thread, we may all have our differences but we al get along great. Just friendly banter to and fro keeps this thread alive!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dancanalmost and meen Jerry is good teachers aint they !! ??
> 
> No matter how hard Robin tries,,he just cant pull off the meen scene,,he just to funny !!



Yep! Your right! Rotten Rob will send you carb bolts! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sorry Adam,your have to wait till I put this other 346 together. LOL
> Just traded the Nutterized one off for a 394. LOL



The one from the Swap thread...:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The one from the Swap thread...:msp_thumbsup:



Yep,even trade!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep! Your right! Rotten Rob will send you carb bolts! :hmm3grin2orange:



He sent me a nice little dolmar i fixed and sits pretty on the shelf..
oh wait,, :msp_mellow: somebody else did too


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sorry Adam,your have to wait till I put this other 346 together. LOL
> Just traded the Nutterized one off for a 394. LOL



That's ok lil buddy!


----------



## Cantdog

Well I just completed a seasonal rite of passage tonight.......just finished a homemade chicken soup on the cookstove...boiled down the carcase last night...picked it bare this morning before work and started cookin around 7 this evening...onions, carrots and celery right from the garden...basil, sage, rosemary from the herb bed...little black pepper....dash of salt....simmer on the back of the cookstove.......mmmmmmmmm.....made a big pot....add rice or noodles at meal time so they don't dry the soup out between meals. All done with homemade firewood too....was in the tractor bucket last night....on it's way out of the woods...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well I just completed a seasonal rite of passage tonight.......just finished a homemade chicken soup on the cookstove...boiled down the carcase last night...picked it bare this morning before work and started cookin around 7 this evening...onions, carrots and celery right from the garden...basil, sage, rosemary from the herb bed...little black pepper....dash of salt....simmer on the back of the cookstove.......mmmmmmmmm.....made a big pot....add rice or noodles at meal time so they don't dry the soup out between meals. All done with homemade firewood too....was in the tractor bucket last night....on it's way out of the woods...LOL!!



MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm That sounds GOOD!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He sent me a nice little dolmar i fixed and sits pretty on the shelf..
> oh wait,, :msp_mellow: somebody else did too



Stihl aint fixed one of mine yet!! Seen a silver 119 on flea bay the other day! But to many parts missing.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yep! Your right! Rotten Rob will send you carb bolts! :hmm3grin2orange:



Well........... If YOU say so.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stihl aint fixed one of mine yet!! Seen a silver 119 on flea bay the other day! But to many parts missing.



Never knew they made a silver 119, seen many silver 112`s.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well I just completed a seasonal rite of passage tonight.......just finished a homemade chicken soup on the cookstove...boiled down the carcase last night...picked it bare this morning before work and started cookin around 7 this evening...onions, carrots and celery right from the garden...basil, sage, rosemary from the herb bed...little black pepper....dash of salt....simmer on the back of the cookstove.......mmmmmmmmm.....made a big pot....add rice or noodles at meal time so they don't dry the soup out between meals. All done with homemade firewood too....was in the tractor bucket last night....on it's way out of the woods...LOL!!



Oh man,,i cant wait to fire up the woodstove !!
got LOT's of cooking planned 
just to warm,after fixing the house and new insulation havent even been turning on the furnace 
home made firewood ?? how you make that ?? i thot it grew wild ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never knew they made a silver 119, seen many silver 112`s.



I wondered about that? Just to much missing to tell what it was? It was listed as a 119. The 112 is all I ever heard of or seen?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm That sounds GOOD!!!!



Yep it is...just had a small bowl. I usually don't make soups or the various seafood chowders until the stove is in use....they always seem like cool/cold weather foods to me anyway......26 degrees tonight they say.....that makes the cookstove come up to speed..it'll keep the house comfortable until it stops going above freezing outside in the daytime then I fire up the Resolute....for the long haul.....heavy lifting!! 80 degree living space.... all damn winter...daughter is off to college (so no whining) the oil furnace is offline unless we want to go away for a couple days...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,i cant wait to fire up the woodstove !!
> got LOT's of cooking planned
> just to warm,after fixing the house and new insulation havent even been turning on the furnace
> home made firewood ?? how you make that ?? i thot it grew wild ??



Sounds like your going to get some cold in a few days!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well........... If YOU say so.........



Got the bolt to prove it! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yep it is...just had a small bowl. I usually don't make soups or the various seafood chowders until the stove is in use....they always seem like cool/cold weather foods to me anyway......26 degrees tonight they say.....that makes the cookstove come up to speed..it'll keep the house comfortable until it stops going above freezing outside in the daytime then I fire up the Resolute....for the long haul.....heavy lifting!! 80 degree living space.... all damn winter...daughter is off to college (so no whining) the oil furnace is offline unless we want to go away for a couple days...



Yup,,chowdahs,soups and stews cold wx stuff..
make double use of the heater..
this winter will post how i do steaks inside the woodstove


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I wondered about that? Just to much missing to tell what it was? It was listed as a 119. The 112 is all I ever heard of or seen?



I have seen the 112`s in White, orange and silver. Only ever kept the one silver one for my collection.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,i cant wait to fire up the woodstove !!
> got LOT's of cooking planned
> just to warm,after fixing the house and new insulation havent even been turning on the furnace
> home made firewood ?? how you make that ?? i thot it grew wild ??



Homemade firewood...just a joke Son...just a joke....all my firewood comes from my own woodlot so I like to call it "homemade" If I owned an oil well I'd have me a bunch of "homemade" gas too!!! LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have seen the 112`s in White, orange and silver. Only ever kept the one silver one for my collection.



Never seen any white ones?


----------



## tbone75

Mu lathe should be here tomorrow afternoon! Can't wait to play with that!.......After I fix it. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Mu lathe should be here tomorrow afternoon! Can't wait to play with that!.......After I fix it. LOL



That will lead to a lot of new interests...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Homemade firewood...just a joke Son...just a joke....all my firewood comes from my own woodlot so I like to call it "homemade" If I owned an oil well I'd have me a bunch of "homemade" gas too!!! LOL!!



I could understand " home grown " ?? 
mayne has lots of " home grown " stuff !! LOL !
taters,blueberries etc...
All good too 
going oyster hunting in a couple days,,oyster stew on the woodstove slow cooked ,,mmmm........
have to sight in my oyster rake tomorrow ! 
Dang,,living in the Nor east ,,dont get any better does it ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That will lead to a lot of new interests...



Wonder how long it will stay in the "box" along with many other projects ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That will lead to a lot of new interests...



And a LOT of scrap and chips! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Stihl aint fixed one of mine yet!! Seen a silver 119 on flea bay the other day! But to many parts missing.



MINE runs good !! LOL !!!

got some more tools today,,,neat stuff fit in a small box..
just some stuff i found easier to use in some places than other tools..
and WELL worth thier price in scrap metal prices !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> And a LOT of scrap and chips! LOL



Time to sneak in another two fingers yet John ??
you seem to be WAY to lucid ..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Wonder how long it will stay in the "box" along with many other projects ??



Now don`t be meen. This is new territory for him so it will get the upmost attention.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I could understand " home grown " ??
> mayne has lots of " home grown " stuff !! LOL !
> taters,blueberries etc...
> All good too
> going oyster hunting in a couple days,,oyster stew on the woodstove slow cooked ,,mmmm........
> have to sight in my oyster rake tomorrow !
> Dang,,living in the Nor east ,,dont get any better does it ??



Home Groan Oh ayah....especially the etc......All good too....

But with wood it isn't enough to just grow it at home...then ya have ta "Make" it fit in your stove.....at home...so it ends up being "homemade" and in the case of my little Jotul cookstove it requires a lot of "making" of little pieces.....however, I use the limbs mostly for cookstove wood...lot of work fittin up small wood but just as much work splitting big wood into small pieces. Plus since it's my lot it's good not to end up with as much brush to deal with too.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now don`t be meen. This is new territory for him so it will get the upmost attention.



How did you manage to consider John and attention at the same time ???
Oh,,he's always attentive,,,to NINE diff things at the same time !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> And a LOT of scrap and chips! LOL



Yup!! You can make scrap out of something that doesn't even exist yet.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> That will lead to a lot of new interests...



Has No idea does he!!!

Hi Jerry


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time to sneak in another two fingers yet John ??
> you seem to be WAY to lucid ..



Yep! I am WAY to lucid!!! 

Now if I can get it back from the OL?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I could understand " home grown " ??
> mayne has lots of " home grown " stuff !! LOL !
> taters,blueberries etc...
> All good too
> going oyster hunting in a couple days,,oyster stew on the woodstove slow cooked ,,mmmm........
> have to sight in my oyster rake tomorrow !
> Dang,,living in the Nor east ,,dont get any better does it ??



I'm gonna come up next year for the oyster roundup!!!!









Maybe I shouldn't send carb bolts........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How did you manage to consider John and attention at the same time ???
> Oh,,he's always attentive,,,to NINE diff things at the same time !!!



:msp_razz::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Has No idea does he!!!
> 
> Hi Jerry



Hi uncle Rob, once you start making "things" out of raw materials it can get worse than fixin chainsaws. Don`t ask me how I know.


----------



## tbone75

I asked real nice,she gave it back! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I asked real nice,she gave it back! :hmm3grin2orange:



We are all in trouble now!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hi uncle Rob, once you start making "things" out of raw materials it can get worse than fixin chainsaws. Don`t ask me how I know.



Not big enough to make much.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are all in trouble now!



Nah...Didn't find the camera!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not big enough to make much.



Most useful stuff is not really all that big....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hi uncle Rob, once you start making "things" out of raw materials it can get worse than fixin chainsaws. Don`t ask me how I know.



You preachin' to the choir lad. 

I'm putting a mill and lathe in my toter home. 

I'm such a machine nerd/geek. Is there a difference ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nah...Didn't find the camera!



Thank god!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> You preachin' to the choir lad.
> 
> I'm putting a mill and lathe in my toter home.
> 
> I'm such a machine nerd/geek. Is there a difference ?



In one word.........NO!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thank god!!!



Don't know what yer missing! LOL

You may want to go blind! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't know what yer missing! LOL
> 
> You may want to go blind! LOL



Yep,..you know it.....LOL

Seen far too many nude people at Burning Man!!:msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Home Groan Oh ayah....especially the etc......All good too....
> 
> But with wood it isn't enough to just grow it at home...then ya have ta "Make" it fit in your stove.....at home...so it ends up being "homemade" and in the case of my little Jotul cookstove it requires a lot of "making" of little pieces.....however, I use the limbs mostly for cookstove wood...lot of work fittin up small wood but just as much work splitting big wood into small pieces. Plus since it's my lot it's good not to end up with as much brush to deal with too.



Guys used to laff at me when i got to the small branches,,as i used a small light saw to cut up stuff they wouldnt bother with..
must be the yankee in me not wanting to waste anything....i would tell them during the winter they WOULD be looking for that small stuff !!
make big wood into small or just take the small also ?? actually less work and it burns too ! and dont need to split it !!
actually small wood has a lot of advantages in the right situattion..
having the cookstove gives you a chance to not waste what mother nature gives us....
I can see Robin,,wears out his jeans,uses the legs from knee down as bar scabards,when they get to torn uses them as rags,the rest as clam diggin shorts,when to oil soaked used as fire starter material to start the small wood  the shorts he probly buries in the garden to keep the skunks away !! LOL !!
Us'n yankees was here first and learned how to make the most out of everything ! 
now they talk about being " green " and conserving and recycling..hell,we dont waste anything,,even nail bottlecaps to a board as boot scrapers before going in the house !!
I pull up the garden and let the stuff dry,,great for stating a fire in the stove and smells good !
maple leaves composted in the garden along with cut grass.
i even save noodles and cookies for starting fires or smoking in the smoker or grill..there is no reason for any waste.
i even use bad fuel for cleaning and then re use that !!


----------



## farrell

I miss cranking handles and making chips!!!!! I just push green button on fancy cnc grinders now:msp_sad: but the pay is great:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Guys used to laff at me when i got to the small branches,,as i used a small light saw to cut up stuff they wouldnt bother with..
> must be the yankee in me not wanting to waste anything....i would tell them during the winter they WOULD be looking for that small stuff !!
> make big wood into small or just take the small also ?? actually less work and it burns too ! and dont need to split it !!
> actually small wood has a lot of advantages in the right situattion..
> having the cookstove gives you a chance to not waste what mother nature gives us....
> I can see Robin,,wears out his jeans,uses the legs from knee down as bar scabards,when they get to torn uses them as rags,the rest as clam diggin shorts,when to oil soaked used as fire starter material to start the small wood  the shorts he probly buries in the garden to keep the skunks away !! LOL !!
> Us'n yankees was here first and learned how to make the most out of everything !
> now they talk about being " green " and conserving and recycling..hell,we dont waste anything,,even nail bottlecaps to a board as boot scrapers before going in the house !!
> I pull up the garden and let the stuff dry,,great for stating a fire in the stove and smells good !
> maple leaves composted in the garden along with cut grass.
> i even save noodles and cookies for starting fires or smoking in the smoker or grill..there is no reason for any waste.
> i even use bad fuel for cleaning and then re use that !!




Original recycler.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> In one word.........NO!



How do YOU know????


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I miss cranking handles and making chips!!!!! I just push green button on fancy cnc grinders now:msp_sad: but the pay is great:msp_biggrin:



Yep,..production line job, got to pay the bills somehow. My machining enjoyment is one of`s mostly just for my own use.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I miss cranking handles and making chips!!!!! I just push green button on fancy cnc grinders now:msp_sad: but the pay is great:msp_biggrin:



Jig? Form?


----------



## farrell

I make carbide and ceramic cutting inserts! Maybe can find something John can use?


----------



## tbone75

I will get some pix of my wood pile tomorrow.You will see i don't waste nothing! LOL Always make little chips when splitting.I pick all that up for starter stuff! Little limbs I pile up for starting with too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> How do YOU know????



Physic.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm gonna come up next year for the oyster roundup!!!!
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't send carb bolts........



Closed june,july aug....mussels open tho !! can get as many of them as you want,,seagulls,,dump ducks wont eat them but tourists will !!
nice to drive 8 miles and walk out and pick up 100 or so oysters in an hour..
have to be carefull tho hunting them,,keep your shadow behind you and profile low,,,they see you and run like hell for deeper water !! 
oyster season open here from sept 1 to may 31...closed for breeding season..


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> I make carbide and ceramic cutting inserts! Maybe can find something John can use?



You can make BRAIN's ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will get some pix of my wood pile tomorrow.You will see i don't waste nothing! LOL Always make little chips when splitting.I pick all that up for starter stuff! Little limbs I pile up for starting with too.



I keep all the limbs right down to around 3/4" dia, make good fast heat if needed. I have been removing the bark from my wood the last couple of years as it causes the most smoke and acrid smell when it burns.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Jig? Form?



Did some fixture grinding and form grinding. Lots of mill work and surface grinding! That's what I miss! I liked the little cnc mill I used to run! But now I run the shiney 6-axis grinders make some cool stuff


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> You can make BRAIN's ??



Nope can't help there sorry!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I keep all the limbs right down to around 3/4" dia, make good fast heat if needed. I have been removing the bark from my wood the last couple of years as it causes the most smoke and acrid smell when it burns.



THAt was a FASt edit,,i was on top of it but not fast enuf !! 

burning hen's !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You can make BRAIN's ??



Send me one!.......Maybe two? Just in case I loose one! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> THAt was a FASt edit,,i was on top of it but not fast enuf !!
> 
> burning hen's !



LOL ,...yep, got to get a new keyboard, got a couple of keys that don`t print when pushed, sometimes.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Closed june,july aug....mussels open tho !! can get as many of them as you want,,seagulls,,dump ducks wont eat them but tourists will !!
> nice to drive 8 miles and walk out and pick up 100 or so oysters in an hour..
> have to be carefull tho hunting them,,keep your shadow behind you and profile low,,,they see you and run like hell for deeper water !!
> oyster season open here from sept 1 to may 31...closed for breeding season..



Lol!!!

We had Pismo clams on the left coast. Think huge Cherrystone. 4 1/2" minimum size. 5" at Pismo beach. 

Walk backwards with a manure fork stabbing the sand till you hit one. 

One day we saw this guy walking slowly with a bucket. 

Asked him what he was doing. 

Getting Pismos. 

Thought it was sad. Till we saw a full bucket. 

He would watch for the vent to blink away and dig it out. The walking could be detected by the Pismo. 

What should I bring up???? Dubliner. For the oyster stuffed New York Strip.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Family Doc. wants me to go see dental surgeon, guess I broke some nerves leading to my teeth....


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like,,,,,,,,starting to slow down....
Johns self medication working ??

mine is 
want to eat something and sleep at the same time !!

OL changed bedding today,,hope she didnt put on the creamsickle colered ones Jerry sent me...
dont want to have nightmares about wallered out PTO side bearings !!

I noticed Dancanalmost has been long retried,,,,be up early wondering why we aint ??
maybe the nice glass had something to do with his early retirement ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Family Doc. wants me to go see dental surgeon, guess I broke some nerves leading to my teeth....



That seems like it would be a Maxifacial surgeon ??
got a frind was one of them..

yup,,time to go...

TIME !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess Robin and Ron did not see my post about St Pierre & Miquleon. It is an island in the Gulf of St. Lawrence, 18 miles off the coast of Newfoundland where we could illegally get uncut alchol as in 150 proof whisky. Alchool that you could burn in your alchol stoves on board boats....


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That seems like it would be a Maxifacial surgeon ??
> got a frind was one of them..
> 
> yup,,time to go...
> 
> TIME !!!!



Night Ron, just filled up the woodstopve, going down soon myself.


----------



## farrell

Wished I could be self medicating right now:msp_sad: had to leave work early and take the baby to the ER! High fever want stay down! He ain't feeling very good some kinda bug.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Did some fixture grinding and form grinding. Lots of mill work and surface grinding! That's what I miss! I liked the little cnc mill I used to run! But now I run the shiney 6-axis grinders make some cool stuff



All mine was manual. Shadow, surface, Moore jig, ID/OD, and a Cinny #2 tool& cutter. 

Tool&cutter was best. It was cool when your 1/8" carbide dovetail worked. Start over when it didn't. Lol. Good grinders spoil you quick.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Family Doc. wants me to go see dental surgeon, guess I broke some nerves leading to my teeth....



Finally went to see the Doc!! Hope they can fix you up good!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Wished I could be self medicating right now:msp_sad: had to leave work early and take the baby to the ER! High fever want stay down! He ain't feeling very good some kinda bug.



Hope the little one is doing better.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Wished I could be self medicating right now:msp_sad: had to leave work early and take the baby to the ER! High fever want stay down! He ain't feeling very good some kinda bug.



Hope the baby is better soon!


----------



## tbone75

Think the stuff finally worked! Going to bed! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Guys used to laff at me when i got to the small branches,,as i used a small light saw to cut up stuff they wouldnt bother with..
> must be the yankee in me not wanting to waste anything....i would tell them during the winter they WOULD be looking for that small stuff !!
> make big wood into small or just take the small also ?? actually less work and it burns too ! and dont need to split it !!
> actually small wood has a lot of advantages in the right situattion..
> having the cookstove gives you a chance to not waste what mother nature gives us....
> I can see Robin,,wears out his jeans,uses the legs from knee down as bar scabards,when they get to torn uses them as rags,the rest as clam diggin shorts,when to oil soaked used as fire starter material to start the small wood  the shorts he probly buries in the garden to keep the skunks away !! LOL !!
> Us'n yankees was here first and learned how to make the most out of everything !
> now they talk about being " green " and conserving and recycling..hell,we dont waste anything,,even nail bottlecaps to a board as boot scrapers before going in the house !!
> I pull up the garden and let the stuff dry,,great for stating a fire in the stove and smells good !
> maple leaves composted in the garden along with cut grass.
> i even save noodles and cookies for starting fires or smoking in the smoker or grill..there is no reason for any waste.
> i even use bad fuel for cleaning and then re use that !!




Exxcellent Ron You hit the nail on the head......friend of mine laffs at me and shakes his head.....says I don't leave enough brush for the birds to make nests with in the spring!!.............He is exxagerating ...of course. I hadn't thought about what to doo with the shorts but that sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess Robin and Ron did not see my post about St Pierre & Miquleon. It is an island in the Gulf of St. Lawrence, 18 miles off the coast of Newfoundland where we could illegally get uncut alchol as in 150 proof whisky. Alchool that you could burn in your alchol stoves on board boats....




I think some of my family had connections there back during the "Dry Years"... My father always told a story about his Uncle Freeman who was born on the same dirt where my camp is. The ol man always said that if you passed a bottle to Uncle Freem you should already have what you wanted out of it. One day they brought some uncut in from offshore and were in the harbor dividing shares.....Freem knew what they were up to and rowed out directly in his peapod. Came alongside and talked and watched them for a bit when he spied a quart 3/4 full and declared he was a tad dry. So the ol man handed the bottle to him...Freem says "Is it cut?" "Yeah" the ol man said, knowing it was not but wanted to teach his uncle a lesson in moderation with someone elses booze. Ol Freem tipped 'er up and commenced to put bubbles in the bottom of the quart......the ol man said Freem stayed with it, standing up in his peapod with his head back until the tears were rolling down his cheeks...but had to come up for air........."Kinda weak ain't it Freem?" the ol man asked. Freem focused and handed the bottle back, sat down directly in his peapod and squeeked "Yep kinda weak" And rowed away for the shore......the ol man said that was the first time he had ever seen Freem pass a bottle back with any fluid in it and the last time Freem asked him for a drink!!

I never met Freem he was gone before I was born. Freem was notorious on many fronts. They all lobstered by hand from peapods that they rowed......the town fishermen always laughted at Freem for being a slacker because as they hauled their gear and passed down by the harbor (about four miles from town) ol Freem would still be sitting on the shore having breakfast.....they'd laugh.....what they never caught on to was Freem had gone out and hauled all their gear by daylight and would then casually go out and haul his own with them. They laughed at Freem for being slack but all agreed Freem was one hell of a fisherman as he was always catching lobsters when they weren't...right around Duck harbor.....


----------



## dancan

SsssLacairzzzzzzzzz !
'Cept that Maine SpamBot LOL


----------



## dancan

I guess I'll have to see if the 346xp is any good today ............................as a wheel chock for an excavator LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan, Robin. 

Off to bed for this lad. Gonna be a long couple
O days.


----------



## dancan

Mornin'/night Rob , say hi to the ZZZSlackerz on your way by .


----------



## roncoinc

Hasnt been a good saw on CL around here for awhile..
only steals.


----------



## sefh3

The only saws around here are my Stihls. Nothing else. Ron they don't even like Stihls around here.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

morning Fellas.

Hey robin, you ever thought of being a story teller? pretty damn good at it! felt like I was there. Hey by the way....you know anything about brown saws....?

Atleast there are saws on your craigslit/kijiji....ive looked once or twice for this area, your lucky to find a guy with a crapsman and two pull-ons that wants 300 for the lot because "theyre all real clean and cut good"


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys



Good morning John, hangover?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I guess I'll have to see if the 346xp is any good today ............................as a wheel chock for an excavator LOL



All of them orange saws make the best wheel chocks for heavy equipment, the 394-395 have worked the best for me so far......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good morning John, hangover?



Nope! LOL Must be watered down stuff? 3/4 of that jar is gone! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> All of them orange saws make the best wheel chocks for heavy equipment, the 394-395 have worked the best for me so far......LOL



You guys starting already! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had very early exposure to the,"rum runnin stories," as I grew up next door to one of the most notorious runners on this coast. He had a fast Rolls Royce powered 40 footer that he used to run rum in from the schooners offshore. He had twin wharves with a 20' span between them spanned by a big fish house that had big barn doors on the water end where he ran the boat right inside to tie up and close the doors behind him. After unloading and "cutting" the liquor he would load a big black Essex and head off to Dartmouth and Halifax to make his deliveries.
He was chased many times on both the water and on land but managed to elude capture til one foggy/rainy night while trying to elude a hot pursuit by the constabulary he went off the road and smashed through 3 ice houses wrecking the big Essex. He had to pay a small fine for trying to elude capture and pay for the damages to the ice houses. He was never caught with a load and continued his exploits til prohibition ended. I had fun playing with the wrecked Essex and actually learned a little about cars from my time spent with him and around some other old cars he had including a Whippet.


----------



## tbone75

Got to try and finish up the slabs today. Then I will be all done with wood for this year.


----------



## roncoinc

I remember one little village on the road between TJ and Tecate had a liquor store.
used to see american pickups there loading up 5 gal gas cans..
took awhile to figure out what was going on 
border guards never bothered the beat up old trucks with a few mismatched old gas cans in the back,gas was cheaper in mexico.
bringing in 50+ gallons of pure alcohol must have been profitable !!
i got a quart of it once,think the bottle lasted 20 years !!


----------



## farrell

Morning all! Very little sleep last night! Got outta the ER a lil after midnight. Lil buddy was up most the night cryin and fussin the wife didn't go to work and our one daughter was late to school! I'm ready for this week to be over! I'm tired!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Morning all! Very little sleep last night! Got outta the ER a lil after midnight. Lil buddy was up most the night cryin and fussin the wife didn't go to work and our one daughter was late to school! I'm ready for this week to be over! I'm tired!



Hows the baby doing this morning?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hows the baby doing this morning?



Stills has a fever and doesn't want to eat or drink. The doc claims upper respitory infection


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I remember one little village on the road between TJ and Tecate had a liquor store.
> used to see american pickups there loading up 5 gal gas cans..
> took awhile to figure out what was going on
> border guards never bothered the beat up old trucks with a few mismatched old gas cans in the back,gas was cheaper in mexico.
> bringing in 50+ gallons of pure alcohol must have been profitable !!
> i got a quart of it once,think the bottle lasted 20 years !!



The old fellas thought up a lot of cute ways to move illegal goods , plenty of times it was best to move it right out in the open, just disguised a little ....LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Stills has a fever and doesn't want to eat or drink. The doc claims upper respitory infection



Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hope it gets better soon!



No kidding! Thanks John!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> No kidding! Thanks John!



He will be raising hell just in time for your weekend off !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> He will be raising hell just in time for your weekend off !!



More than likely!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had very early exposure to the,"rum runnin stories," as I grew up next door to one of the most notorious runners on this coast. He had a fast Rolls Royce powered 40 footer that he used to run rum in from the schooners offshore. He had twin wharves with a 20' span between them spanned by a big fish house that had big barn doors on the water end where he ran the boat right inside to tie up and close the doors behind him. After unloading and "cutting" the liquor he would load a big black Essex and head off to Dartmouth and Halifax to make his deliveries.
> He was chased many times on both the water and on land but managed to elude capture til one foggy/rainy night while trying to elude a hot pursuit by the constabulary he went off the road and smashed through 3 ice houses wrecking the big Essex. He had to pay a small fine for trying to elude capture and pay for the damages to the ice houses. He was never caught with a load and continued his exploits til prohibition ended. I had fun playing with the wrecked Essex and actually learned a little about cars from my time spent with him and around some other old cars he had including a Whippet.



My great Uncle (Freems brother)( same uncle my father and I got the camps from) was "in th business" over around the city of Rockland. Had a big black Cadillac....the cops knew what he was up to but could not catch the Caddy...mainly because Unk kept a keg of roofing nails in the seat beside him and when persuit began Unk started bailing bung heads out the window, by the handful, until the headlights lights dissappeared astern.. LOL just like the Keystone Cops!! My father worked in the restaurants in Rockland as a young man at the time and got to hear the police talk over who got the latest batch of Unk's bungheads that night, when they came in for coffee and doughnuts....he got away with it for a long time...bad tires and no radios slowed the police down. But as with all good things, Unk's business came to an abrupt end.... Unc got caught in a pincher move and opted for the road less traveled...across a field...where Unk got sunk with a Caddy full of junk....5 yrs in the State Penn for that, the Judge said.......LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> My great Uncle (Freems brother)( same uncle my father and I got the camps from) was "in th business" over around the city of Rockland. Had a big black Cadillac....the cops knew what he was up to but could not catch the Caddy...mainly because Unk kept a keg of roofing nails in the seat beside him and when persuit began Unk started bailing bung heads out the window, by the handful, until the headlights lights dissappeared astern.. LOL just like the Keystone Cops!! My father worked in the restaurants in Rockland as a young man at the time and got to hear the police talk over who got the latest batch of Unk's bungheads that night, when they came in for coffee and doughnuts....he got away with it for a long time...bad tires and no radios slowed the police down. But as with all good things, Unk's business came to an abrupt end.... Unc got caught in a pincher move and opted for the road less traveled...across a field...where Unk got sunk with a Caddy full of junk....5 yrs in the State Penn for that, the Judge said.......LOL!!!



Love them kind of stories Robin!  Sure sucks he got caught! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> More than likely!



Nothing makes you feel worse than a sick kid! 

My oldest had hernia surgery at 8 months! That was just terrible !! 

My youngest had to have cast on her legs till she was 9 months old! Said she laid in there wrong,so her legs were bowed bad!

Both of them came out just fine!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Love them kind of stories Robin!  Sure sucks he got caught! LOL



LOL That's what he said too!!!


----------



## tbone75

Got to go pack up this 346 to mail out. Stihl can't believe that guy is trading me a good running 394 for it? LOL But his idea!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> My great Uncle (Freems brother)( same uncle my father and I got the camps from) was "in th business" over around the city of Rockland. Had a big black Cadillac....the cops knew what he was up to but could not catch the Caddy...mainly because Unk kept a keg of roofing nails in the seat beside him and when persuit began Unk started bailing bung heads out the window, by the handful, until the headlights lights dissappeared astern.. LOL just like the Keystone Cops!! My father worked in the restaurants in Rockland as a young man at the time and got to hear the police talk over who got the latest batch of Unk's bungheads that night, when they came in for coffee and doughnuts....he got away with it for a long time...bad tires and no radios slowed the police down. But as with all good things, Unk's business came to an abrupt end.... Unc got caught in a pincher move and opted for the road less traveled...across a field...where Unk got sunk with a Caddy full of junk....5 yrs in the State Penn for that, the Judge said.......LOL!!!



Old timer I wrote about did anything it took to keep on getting away from authorities and dropping roofing nails was done more than once. He showed my dad bullet holes in the wheelhouse of his boat after a chase. They removed the wheel house and installed a 3/8" plate metal bunker box instead as a place to pilot the boat from, also installed shields around the engine/trans and painted the boat medium grey all over. Also heard that he would tie several nail infested pallets/packing crates etc to the back of the car in such a manner that a pull on the rope would release them to fall upon the road behind the car if necessary. Many stories were retold of how they would send out decoy cars in different directions and then after a shor time the loaded car would make a run for it, somehow he never got caught with a car load.
Dad once told me of one night they were about to unload a load of casks off a ship, they dropped them into the water and herded them in to under the wharf , just as they rolled the last one in under the wharf a car load of cops showed up. All hands stayed under the wharf for the next couple of hours while the cops patrolled the wharf and the fish houses around the area. The cops finally figured they had gotten a bad tip and left . Dad and the crew got a fish net and herded all the casks together, secured them under the wharf and walked home ever mindful of watching out for headlights. They went back the next night and loaded up one of the area`s merchants truck then took it to his general store to be bottled off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got to go pack up this 346 to mail out. Stihl can't believe that guy is trading me a good running 394 for it? LOL But his idea!



When some have two of the same size they think that is unnecessary, guess he wants an 346 real bad. But then again I have been known to give away 394`s and other orange saws....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Old timer I wrote about did anything it took to keep on getting away from authorities and dropping roofing nails was done more than once. He showed my dad bullet holes in the wheelhouse of his boat after a chase. They removed the wheel house and installed a 3/8" plate metal bunker box instead as a place to pilot the boat from, also installed shields around the engine/trans and painted the boat medium grey all over. Also heard that he would tie several nail infested pallets/packing crates etc to the back of the car in such a manner that a pull on the rope would release them to fall upon the road behind the car if necessary. Many stories were retold of how they would send out decoy cars in different directions and then after a shor time the loaded car would make a run for it, somehow he never got caught with a car load.
> Dad once told me of one night they were about to unload a load of casks off a ship, they dropped them into the water and herded them in to under the wharf , just as they rolled the last one in under the wharf a car load of cops showed up. All hands stayed under the wharf for the next couple of hours while the cops patrolled the wharf and the fish houses around the area. The cops finally figured they had gotten a bad tip and left . Dad and the crew got a fish net and herded all the casks together, secured them under the wharf and walked home ever mindful of watching out for headlights. They went back the next night and loaded up one of the area`s merchants truck then took it to his general store to be bottled off.



Seen a show on TV something like that. Only that guy got shot up bad! He lived some how? LOL They never busted him tho! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When some have two of the same size they think that is unnecessary, guess he wants an 346 real bad. But then again I have been known to give away 394`s and other orange saws....LOL



This makes me 2 of them.One is in parts for now! LOL
I sure didn't need another big saw,but couldn't pass that trade up! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Can't understand all that stuff I drank last night didn't do much for me? Burns with a nice blue flame,so it has something in it! LOL

Stihl hurt bad today too. The weather cleared up? Should be good to go!


----------



## tbone75

When do you see the Doc about your face again Jerry? Feel any better at all?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> ...that would have been nice back in 1971 instead of 41 years later ...



totally agree. always hard for me to believe people when they say thank you. always thinking, "where were you in 71 when i would have really appreciated it?"
we must've been in the green country same time. i got back to the world 5-1-71.
btw, welcome home bro


----------



## sefh3

jerrycmorrow said:


> totally agree. always hard for me to believe people when they say thank you. always thinking, "where were you in 71 when i would have really appreciated it?"
> we must've been in the green country same time. i got back to the world 5-1-71.
> btw, welcome home bro



I wasn't even a tinkle in my fathers eye back then. Didn't come along until 5 years after that.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Talked to the Stihl dealer last night. He tried ordering a new MS460 and they told him Sorry don't have any MS461 only. Looks like Stihl is obsoleting some of their great saws.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sefh3 said:


> I wasn't even a tinkle in my fathers eye back then. Didn't come along until 5 years after that.:hmm3grin2orange:


salright! i've mostly learned to deal with it. we all learned real quick to not even talk about it except with each other. its the people with active consciences, from that era, that have to deal with it now. those without active consciences got other problems. just sayin. carry on.


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> salright! i've mostly learned to deal with it. we all learned real quick to not even talk about it except with each other. its the people with active consciences, from that era, that have to deal with it now. those without active consciences got other problems. just sayin. carry on.



Thank you too Jerry!! 

I was born in late 59 so I don't remember much of it.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I wasn't even a tinkle in my fathers eye back then. Didn't come along until 5 years after that.:hmm3grin2orange:



Dang kids :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

Oh John! A box should up from ohier today! What's the story on the lil jred?













Thanks by the way! Something to tinker with! Although I know a certain someone is going to say use it for a door stop!


----------



## farrell

sefh3 said:


> I wasn't even a tinkle in my fathers eye back then. Didn't come along until 5 years after that.:hmm3grin2orange:



Tinkle?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Oh John! A box should up from ohier today! What's the story on the lil jred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks by the way! Something to tinker with! Although I know a certain someone is going to say use it for a door stop!



WOW!! That was fast! All i know is the Midget said it would fire with a prime. I never even looked at it. LOL
Good luck?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Tinkle?



Don't want to know! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Door stop is putting it very nice! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Off to the PO !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Door stop is putting it very nice! :hmm3grin2orange:



I will find time to play with it. Have to wait and see?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

farrell said:


> Tinkle?



i wasn't gonna touch that but since you did.....


----------



## farrell

jerrycmorrow said:


> i wasn't gonna touch that but since you did.....



Hey he was the one that typed it! I was just askin.........


----------



## farrell

Pulled the plug outta the crapsman my buddy gave me.........looks bad! Got it partially freed up any secrets to getting it apart? The other crapsman I have is a smaller saw so can't salvage much there either way!?


----------



## farrell

Parts I got parts!?


----------



## tbone75

One 346 on its way to Cali. !! LOL

Don't worry Adam I have another here in parts. LOL Just got to find time to put it together? LOL Along with 5 Husky 350s I think? LOL Could be 4 or 6 ? Could be to many! LOL They sure sell good around here! LOL
Taint sold a Steal in a while? .................. yep I know,Ron ammo! 

My Eeko parts were finally sent out! Took a while for them?

Don't know what happen to Jay?? Not a word out of him in a while? Hope hes OK?

Maybe I can go do some slab cutting now? better why the pills are working some! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Pulled the plug outta the crapsman my buddy gave me.........looks bad! Got it partially freed up any secrets to getting it apart? The other crapsman I have is a smaller saw so can't salvage much there either way!?



If its that bad,not much there to save? Just as well trash the whole motor.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Parts I got parts!?



Somebody is always wanting parts for Poolins! LOL Clutch cover,recoil,carb,etc. LOL P&Cs always!! But you don't often get good ones.


----------



## farrell

John are the crapsman saws even worth doing anything with? I still haven't done anything with solo 634 and now have the jred 450 to monkey with......


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Somebody is always wanting parts for Poolins! LOL Clutch cover,recoil,carb,etc. LOL P&Cs always!! But you don't often get good ones.



The top end on the 36cc one looks new! But the 42cc is dead!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John are the crapsman saws even worth doing anything with? I still haven't done anything with solo 634 and now have the jred 450 to monkey with......



I would just save the good parts for trading,or gifts. LOL Clutch cover seems to be the most wanted piece. People do buy them,if there cheap.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> The top end on the 36cc one looks new! But the 42cc is dead!



A good top end is the only hard to find part! What do you need to put it together? May have a few things? You could get 50-70 bucks out of it.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> A good top end is the only hard to find part! What do you need to put it together? May have a few things? You could get 50-70 bucks out of it.



Carb (donated to stihl brushcutter) I believe is all! Prolly get a couple other parts off the other?!


----------



## tbone75

I hear they run darn good ported? I haven't did one yet. To much other stuff to do now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Carb (donated to stihl brushcutter) I believe is all! Prolly get a couple other parts off the other?!



Think I have a good one? If so I will send it! Anything else? I have parts off a couple that were just give to me! Happy to donate them! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Think I have a good one? If so I will send it! Anything else? I have parts off a couple that were just give to me! Happy to donate them! LOL



I will have to look? Thanks I appreciate it lil buddy!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I will have to look? Thanks I appreciate it lil buddy!



Think I have a new ring for it too! Just make a list and I will fix you right up!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Think I have a new ring for it too! Just make a list and I will fix you right up!



10-4!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> When some have two of the same size they think that is unnecessary, guess he wants an 346 real bad. But then again I have been known to give away 394`s and other orange saws....LOL



I have seen such smile inducing orange saws.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I have seen such smile inducing orange saws.



Morning Rob!!


----------



## tbone75

Got to go pick out a saw and hit the slab pile! What to use???? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Think it will be a Dolly! Haven't had one of them out in a while! :msp_thumbsup:

Back in a bit!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jerrycmorrow said:


> salright! i've mostly learned to deal with it. we all learned real quick to not even talk about it except with each other. its the people with active consciences, from that era, that have to deal with it now. those without active consciences got other problems. just sayin. carry on.



I didn't enlist till late 71. Only one guy from my MOS went over. Into infantry OCS. Used to run past Calley's red 240Z. Didn't make it. 

Too many friends...... Sorry

Thanks.


----------



## sefh3

Must have spelled twinkle wrong and that is what spell check gave me. My bad.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. 

Near an hour to catch up. 

Soaking a package in the bathtub from an ex-explosive Texas saw junkie. 

Robin and Jerry;

Enjoy the tales. The truth is always better than fiction isnt it. 

My mom and dad will get to telling stories. It was common to have a way of getting what wasn't so legal then. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning John!!

Drying off the contents of the Texas sent package. 

Nice balance of nice/payback needed. 

Let the games begin!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Heu john is there anyway to fix up old cracked up dashboards on my f150?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning John!!
> 
> Drying off the contents of the Texas sent package.
> 
> Nice balance of nice/payback needed.
> 
> Let the games begin!!



I thought you'd like it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

What are my Husky fan's thoughts on a 480CD? This one needs a new piston. Are they worth it for $25-$30 with full wrap?


----------



## sefh3

Here is a pic


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> What are my Husky fan's thoughts on a 480CD? This one needs a new piston. Are they worth it for $25-$30 with full wrap?



A little hard to pull! LOL No de-comp and 200lb compression. Sure runs good!!

Got a new in the box crank for one! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> What are my Husky fan's thoughts on a 480CD? This one needs a new piston. Are they worth it for $25-$30 with full wrap?



Full wrap worth that. Priced them lately. Looking for one for a Stihl 650. Wow!

Course that's for Stihl parts......

That's a husky...


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Heu john is there anyway to fix up old cracked up dashboards on my f150?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2



Not much you can do with that,but replace it. Not all that hard to do.


----------



## tbone75

Got my slabs chopped up! Started with the 120 Dolly,it started on the very first pull! It fired I hit the coke and it was running!!! Making the second cut,it died? No spark? LOL Got the 2065/75 J-Red out and finished it up. Like that saw too!!


----------



## AU_K2500

I think I hurt uncle Robs feelings. I really thought hed like that stuff. I mean it was all quality stuff! Lol


----------



## tbone75

*Wood Pile Pix*

No idea how much is there? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Inside stack.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I think I hurt uncle Robs feelings. I really thought hed like that stuff. I mean it was all quality stuff! Lol



You send him carb bolts? Or maybe a little gear for who knows what?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You send him carb bolts? Or maybe a little gear for who knows what?



Oh there was a carb bolt alright.......lol and more!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Old timer I wrote about did anything it took to keep on getting away from authorities and dropping roofing nails was done more than once. He showed my dad bullet holes in the wheelhouse of his boat after a chase. They removed the wheel house and installed a 3/8" plate metal bunker box instead as a place to pilot the boat from, also installed shields around the engine/trans and painted the boat medium grey all over. Also heard that he would tie several nail infested pallets/packing crates etc to the back of the car in such a manner that a pull on the rope would release them to fall upon the road behind the car if necessary. Many stories were retold of how they would send out decoy cars in different directions and then after a shor time the loaded car would make a run for it, somehow he never got caught with a car load.
> Dad once told me of one night they were about to unload a load of casks off a ship, they dropped them into the water and herded them in to under the wharf , just as they rolled the last one in under the wharf a car load of cops showed up. All hands stayed under the wharf for the next couple of hours while the cops patrolled the wharf and the fish houses around the area. The cops finally figured they had gotten a bad tip and left . Dad and the crew got a fish net and herded all the casks together, secured them under the wharf and walked home ever mindful of watching out for headlights. They went back the next night and loaded up one of the area`s merchants truck then took it to his general store to be bottled off.



HAHAHA.....folks were pretty clever in those days........there was another guy up here on the mainland that was the local Civil Defense coordinator......has wife ran the town switchboard.....and could listen in on conversations and knew who was where and when........so when a shipment came ashore the guy would plan a town wide "Lights Out Drill" where everyone had to cover all their windows and stay inside until he sounded the "All Clear" by her calling every house and sound the all clear......this was when the product was transported!!!! LOL!! But the revenuers caught him with a new fangled rig call the radio directional finder......followed his signals to the boats right back to his radio shack in the top of his barn...and him...and her....and some booze.....lol!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> No idea how much is there? LOL





tbone75 said:


> Inside stack.



You sneakin' over at the neighbours taken' pics again ???


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Not much you can do with that,but replace it. Not all that hard to do.



How much does a new one run?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Inside stack.



Nice stack of wood I think,..if those picts get any smaller I will need to use a magnifier glass to see them....LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> How much does a new one run?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2



Sorry,no idea?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice stack of wood I think,..if those picts get any smaller I will need to use a magnifier glass to see them....LOL



Don't look small on this end?


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Heu john is there anyway to fix up old cracked up dashboards on my f150?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2




Contact LMC Truck parts, they can help you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't look small on this end?



Your photo`s show up on my screen as a 2" square.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your photo`s show up on my screen as a 2" square.



There a good 8" square on mine?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got my package from Northwood saw, great folks to deal with. New piston and rings for a 036 PRO , saw and cylinder already cleaned up and waiting for me to put it together. Better stop collecting this model, got 4 now, don`t want to be accused of saw hoarding....LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I really like the glass but that`s not JD in it....LOL





pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks pretty weak.....LOL









That better ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> That better ??



Yup,...that`s better, doing the glass justice.


----------



## dancan

A friend of mines father worked as an electrician at one of our fine navel bases , they might not have been rum runners but they sure traded lots of stuff for rum LOL 
One time one of the higher ranking officers traded with them for materials to build a 26ft sail boat that he had built in a vacant warehouse on the base , when it came time to move it he traded again with them to get one of the 5 ton trucks to haul it and to kill the power to the base and street lights on the first foggy and rainy night .


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> There a good 8" square on mine?



first one shows as 5.5" x 7.4" on mine. jus sayin


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> totally agree. always hard for me to believe people when they say thank you. always thinking, "where were you in 71 when i would have really appreciated it?"
> we must've been in the green country same time. i got back to the world 5-1-71.
> btw, welcome home bro



nov - 4 - 71
same to ya !


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> I think I hurt uncle Robs feelings. I really thought hed like that stuff. I mean it was all quality stuff! Lol



Oh no. Uncle Rob LIKES this game!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> A friend of mines father worked as an electrician at one of our fine navel bases , they might not have been rum runners but they sure traded lots of stuff for rum LOL
> One time one of the higher ranking officers traded with them for materials to build a 26ft sail boat that he had built in a vacant warehouse on the base , when it came time to move it he traded again with them to get one of the 5 ton trucks to haul it and to kill the power to the base and street lights on the first foggy and rainy night .



"Rabbit"


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone elses picts show up nearly full screen on my puter, only John`s show up about 2" square, even under 150% magnification they are about 3" square. Might just be my server not likeing John`s jpeg.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh no. Uncle Rob LIKES this game!!!



Uh oh....


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got my package from Northwood saw, great folks to deal with. New piston and rings for a 036 PRO , saw and cylinder already cleaned up and waiting for me to put it together. Better stop collecting this model, got 4 now, don`t want to be accused of saw hoarding....LOL



Nothin wrong with havin a good reliable saw around.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> "Rabbit"



There was a lot of rabbits but I think these guys were in it for cows LOL
One time they asked for a few sheets of plywood and they were told no , a week later , the warehouse had no plywood left .
A friend of mine was a sales rep for Black & Decker back in the day , the dockyard was their biggest client for router bits in Eastern Canada , musta been super bits to work on them steel navy ships LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Uh oh....



Driving around with the folks. Weather cool and nice. 

Got a couple of large Flat Rate boxes at the PO


Up to 70 lbs. If it fits. It ships!!!!!

All the way to Texas for one low price!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Driving around with the folks. Weather cool and nice.
> 
> Got a couple of large Flat Rate boxes at the PO
> 
> 
> Up to 70 lbs. If it fits. It ships!!!!!
> 
> All the way to Texas for one low price!!



Bring it ol man!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> There was a lot of rabbits but I think these guys were in it for cows LOL
> One time they asked for a few sheets of plywood and they were told no , a week later , the warehouse had no plywood left .
> A friend of mine was a sales rep for Black & Decker back in the day , the dockyard was their biggest client for router bits in Eastern Canada , musta been super bits to work on them steel navy ships LOL



Hexagon rotatable surface compression units @ $4.99 ea.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Nothin wrong with havin a good reliable saw around.



Does when the number gets over 50.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Bring it ol man!



Ol man?!???!!!

I'll dance on your grave!!!!!!

;-))


----------



## farrell

My other two lil girls called me tonight! Hadn't heard from them since the end of August (freaking ex wife)! Nice to hear from them and to see what they are up to! Gonna try to have them down in a couple weeks maybe!
I'm tired and ready for bed! 4 1/2 hours left of button pushing!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hexagon rotatable surface compression units @ $4.99 ea.



That stuff was just used for decoys while they were rolling out large spools of copper ground wire to go cash in .
He built a small cottage , every light and wall plug had it's own circuit , nothing shared in the wiring at all .


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> Does when the number gets over 50.



sounds like you may be in distress. i ain't no dudley doright but i still like to help me fellow man when i can. just send me enough to get you down below 50. i know! i'm good that way. just sayin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> That stuff was just used for decoys while they were rolling out large spools of copper ground wire to go cash in .
> He built a small cottage , every light and wall plug had it's own circuit , nothing shared in the wiring at all .



I could tell you plenty of stories about our local Dockyard, I knew dozens of guys that worked/still work there from the mid 40`s onward. Been to their places and some hunted and fished with dad and I . When I often worked inside the same yard as an outside contractor I drove a 2.5 ton box truck in and out each day, lets say the truck weighed more coming out than it did going in....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> sounds like you may be in distress. i ain't no dudley doright but i still like to help me fellow man when i can. just send me enough to get you down below 50. i know! i'm good that way. just sayin.



Too bad you don`t live closer....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too bad you don`t live closer....LOL



Teasing like that is just downrite MEEN !! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

I got a BOX today !! 

John,got six copies made,how many more you want ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Teasing like that is just downrite MEEN !! :msp_sneaky:



Goes for you to, think I could load your shop up to capacity or al least make it very difficult to get around in....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Goes for you to, think I could load your shop up to capacity or al least make it very difficult to get around in....LOL



I,m within driving distance so watch out !!
shop is hard to get around in now !! was down there today after finished putting in new air compressor.
i'm down to about a 18in by 3 foot area to stand in !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I got a BOX today !!
> 
> John,got six copies made,how many more you want ??



Empty or full? Big or small?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> i,m within driving distance so watch out !!
> Shop is hard to get around in now !! Was down there today after finished putting in new air compressor.
> I'm down to about a 18in by 3 foot x 4 foot area to stand in !!



:d


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> :d



Hmmm ?? my smiley is broken , must be a swede thing .

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I,m within driving distance so watch out !!
> shop is hard to get around in now !! was down there today after finished putting in new air compressor.
> i'm down to about a 18in by 3 foot area to stand in !!



At least you can stand in your shop, I can`t get in the door, have to crawl over the top of em at least 3' deep in front, reaches the ceiling about half way in....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Jerry tell me what you might think is going on with this steal...OH26 good shape..homeowner saw little use....he brought it in quite awhile ago said it was drooling when sitting more than usual and it wasn't running quite right either, I replaced the oil pickup tube as the end that the flair on the oil pump goes into was deformed.......got it going and it didn't run all that good..I thought "carb kit" Ok so today I kitted the carb...took my time, was real clean inside, set the metering lever with the W gauge using the WT side. etc. Got it running but still won't run right and can't seem to tune into it.......seems all over the place...won't run in multi positions....sounds like an air leak to me....what thinks you??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got a BOX today !!
> 
> John,got six copies made,how many more you want ??



Guess enough for the fight thread? LOL How many is that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

The border guards gave me a hard time over having one chainsaw part in the trunk of my car when going down to Portland and on to Boston. Think what they would do if I had 20-30 saws in the car and trunk!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Empty or full? Big or small?



Small but HEAVY !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Guess enough for the fight thread? LOL How many is that?



OK,,i'l make some more..


----------



## tbone75

My new toy finally showed up! UPS was very late,didn't get here till 6:30pm !

Plugged it in,little red light in the switch comes on! But just like they said,don't do nuttin! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Jerry tell me what you might think is going on with this steal...OH26 good shape..homeowner saw little use....he brought it in quite awhile ago said it was drooling when sitting more than usual and it wasn't running quite right either, I replaced the oil pickup tube as the end that the flair on the oil pump goes into was deformed.......got it going and it didn't run all that good..I thought "carb kit" Ok so today I kitted the carb...took my time, was real clean inside, set the metering lever with the W gauge using the WT side. etc. Got it running but still won't run right and can't seem to tune into it.......seems all over the place...won't run in multi positions....sounds like an air leak to me....what thinks you??



Flywheel side oil seal is going, done dozens on that series saw. Can you do a vac test on it?
This problem is caused by operator error, they push too hard on these saws and slow the revs down , sort of like lugging an engine, heat builds up under the flywheel and takes out the seal. 026`s that are run by knowing operators don`t ever seem to develop this problem, ..just saying, as this is what I have personally experienced while working over many dozens of this model saw.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Small but HEAVY !



You like it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My new toy finally showed up! UPS was very late,didn't get here till 6:30pm !
> 
> Plugged it in,little red light in the switch comes on! But just like they said,don't do nuttin! LOL



Does it have a speed controller on it ?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Flywheel side oil seal is going, done dozens on that series saw. Can you do a vac test on it?
> This problem is caused by operator error, they push too hard on these saws and slow the revs down , sort of like lugging an engine, heat builds up under the flywheel and takes out the seal. 026`s that are run by knowing operators don`t ever seem to develop this problem, ..just saying, as this is what I have personally experienced while working over many dozens of this model saw.




That is what I suspected.....I can do a pressure/vac test.......I don't suppose the seal in this saw is any easier to get out than the one in the OH36???.....by any chance.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Does it have a speed controller on it ?



Yep!

AS is slower than me tonight!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That is what I suspected.....I can do a pressure/vac test.......I don't suppose the seal in this saw is any easier to get out than the one in the OH36???.....by any chance.....



Probably twice as hard or so I have heard from the guys on here. I have no problems with them.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Flywheel side oil seal is going, done dozens on that series saw. Can you do a vac test on it?
> This problem is caused by operator error, they push too hard on these saws and slow the revs down , sort of like lugging an engine, heat builds up under the flywheel and takes out the seal. 026`s that are run by knowing operators don`t ever seem to develop this problem, ..just saying, as this is what I have personally experienced while working over many dozens of this model saw.



And those are very tiny seals to begin with. The doesn't take much heat to ruin them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep!
> 
> AS is slower than me tonight!



That would be my guess, either wired incorrectly or its defective.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Probably twice as hard or so I have heard from the guys on here. I have no problems with them.



Gee whiz....It can't any smaller can it?? Or deeper in a hole??? Can it???


----------



## sefh3

Time for the baseball game tonight. Hopefully the Tigers show up. They didn't last night.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be my guess, either wired incorrectly or its defective.



I will tear into it tomorrow!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> And those are very tiny seals to begin with. The doesn't take much heat to ruin them.



That is right Scott, if the 026 is allowed to run free, self feed with a sharp chain they will keep cool and have no issues with the seals. Homeowners running dull chain and bearing down hard on the saw to get it to cut bigger wood than what the saw was designed for causes the saw to lug down, slowing down the cooling air from the flywheel, all this leads to seal failure. I have run 026`s many hundreds of hours now and I mostly use them in smallish trees and for limbing, they were good working second hand saws when I got them and they still have not developed seal troubles.


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> And those are very tiny seals to begin with. The doesn't take much heat to ruin them.




Knowing this guy... can't imagine he ever overworked this saw.....but there are many ways to overwork something.....chain seems faily sharp..but blackened.....saw looks new......just like that burnt up OH36...same issuses it would seem...without being burnt up yet....chit.....'nuther question will the flywheel puller for the OH36 work on the OH26?????...by any chance???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Gee whiz....It can't any smaller can it?? Or deeper in a hole??? Can it???



They are quite tiny, I tap one side of the seal down about 1/16" on one side, then drive a very sharp scribe into the metal flat of the seal at a 45 degreeangle just far enough to pierce the metal a small bit, place a fulcrum under the scribe and pry down, the seal will flip up and I then grab it with needlenose pliers and pull it out.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Gee whiz....It can't any smaller can it?? Or deeper in a hole??? Can it???



LOL !! dabbling in the sewer tonite Robin !! ??

What does the owner of that steal have hanging over your head to get you to open up that POS ??


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is right Scott, if the 026 is allowed to run free, self feed with a sharp chain they will keep cool and have no issues with the seals. Homeowners running dull chain and bearing down hard on the saw to get it to cut bigger wood than what the saw was designed for causes the saw to lug down, slowing down the cooling air from the flywheel, all this leads to seal failure. I have run 026`s many hundreds of hours now and I mostly use them in smallish trees and for limbing, they were good working second hand saws when I got them and they still have not developed seal troubles.



I see many people running 3/8 chain and 20" bars on them. That's too much for a 50cc saw. 16" or 18" .325 fit those saws better.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Knowing this guy... can't imagine he ever overworked this saw.....but there are many ways to overwork something.....chain seems faily sharp..but blackened.....saw looks new......just like that burnt up OH36...same issuses it would seem...without being burnt up yet....chit.....'nuther question will the flywheel puller for the OH36 work on the OH26?????...by any chance???



Yes it will.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I see many people running 3/8 chain and 20" bars on them. That's too much for a 50cc saw. 16" or 18" .325 fit those saws better.



Yeah,..20" bars, 3/8"full chisel chain dll as all get out, chain burnt black, paint burnt off bar, rails blue, whole front of the saw blackened from exhaust asnd the AV mounts as spongy as possible. All say I havn`t used the saw hard at all....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

John,got a wireing diagram or a link to one ?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are quite tiny, I tap one side of the seal down about 1/16" on one side, then drive a very sharp scribe into the metal flat of the seal at a 45 degreeangle just far enough to pierce the metal a small bit, place a fulcrum under the scribe and pry down, the seal will flip up and I then grab it with needlenose pliers and pull it out.





pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes it will.




That's good...at least........I take it you drive the on the high side of the seal (after you tap the other side down)????

Thanks Jerry....


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> LOL !! dabbling in the sewer tonite Robin !! ??
> 
> What does the owner of that steal have hanging over your head to get you to open up that POS ??



I can change that seal out in less than 20 mins or the job is free....LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..20" bars, 3/8"full chisel chain dll as all get out, chain burnt black, paint burnt off bar, rails blue, whole front of the saw blackened from exhaust asnd the AV mounts as spongy as possible. All say I havn`t used the saw hard at all....LOL



Usually the clutch spur or rim sprocket is shot also.

Usually when I see those it's the clutch side bearing gone bad and the seal shot. Oh got it stuck and yanked as hard as I could.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I see many people running 3/8 chain and 20" bars on them. That's too much for a 50cc saw. 16" or 18" .325 fit those saws better.



I just sent a guy a 20"-325 bar for his 026? LOL What he wanted?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That's good...at least........I take it you drive the on the high side of the seal (after you tap the other side down)????
> 
> Thanks Jerry....



Yes again, you can see how this works.


----------



## roncoinc

John,lathe from HF..
looking for wiring diagram


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I just sent a guy a 20"-325 bar for his 026? LOL What he wanted?



I have 20" .325 bars and chains on two of my 026`s but they are not used on 20" wood. I use them on trees up to 6" dia. and for reach while limbing. I don`t load the engine at all, they are ported and MM ed but the secret is to let them run free, they cut amazingly well this way. Sharp chain makes the biggest difference.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,got a wireing diagram or a link to one ?



Think I can get it from Harbor Freight


----------



## roncoinc

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/93000-93999/93212.pdf


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> I see many people running 3/8 chain and 20" bars on them. That's too much for a 50cc saw. 16" or 18" .325 fit those saws better.




This one is .325 X 16" Super Saftey chain..........so's the guy.....


----------



## roncoinc

Download that John if you didnt get the manual.
if you did page 36 has the wiring.
shows a fuse and a safety switch.
it's a DC motor !! ,,the on switch ,switches the DC on and off,,so much for direct wiring the motor to test it because it dont give the DC voltage


----------



## roncoinc

TWO switches,,power switch is AC,,for/off/rev switch is DC.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> LOL !! dabbling in the sewer tonite Robin !! ??
> 
> What does the owner of that steal have hanging over your head to get you to open up that POS ??



I took this saw in to work on when I was younger and more impressionable......Just got off the phone with the guy...he wanted it this weekend....If I have time tomorrow afternoon, after work, I'll have to drive 20 miles to the local stealership and get the "look" from Putt...he hates it almost as much as I do when he finds that I'm working a stihl.......he knows about me and red saws.....and doesn't like me working on "his" saws one bit....thinks I'm stihling from him....I guess......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> This one is .325 X 16" Super Saftey chain..........so's the guy.....



The intake manifold and the impulse line are also areas that may leak but not on any of the saws I have worked over, check jug base bolts for tightness also. One saw did have a clutch side issue with a bearing and seal, its ring drive was split nearly in two, rest of saw had a lot of hard hours on it so I just set it aside and built a saw from a lower hour set of cases and the P&C from the original saw.
I am currently rebuilding a 036 PRO that melted its piston from a lean condition caused by a broken base gasket, the base screws were tight and had not been removed before I got the saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can now get John`s picts to load in about 5"X 7" size, just took some compatibility adjustments.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/93000-93999/93212.pdf



Puter don't like it? Dang thing froze up trying to down load it? I will try again later.


----------



## roncoinc

John,,want me to set up a trouble shooting flow chart for that or you got it under control ?


----------



## roncoinc

Print this out.


----------



## tbone75

Got 2 more toys today too! 50 bucks for the pair shipped. I will make a couple bucks on them. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Print this out.



Thanks Ron!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got 2 more toys today too! 50 bucks for the pair shipped. I will make a couple bucks on them. LOL



AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGG,.....Why did I open up that pict,...where`s my bleach...aaaarrrrgggggghhhhhh.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,want me to set up a trouble shooting flow chart for that or you got it under control ?



I can use any help! Thanks Ron !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGG,.....Why did I open up that pict,...where`s my bleach...aaaarrrrgggggghhhhhh.



Gotchya!! :haha:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Gotchya!! :haha:




With full sized picts and all,..that`s meen,.very meeen!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> With full sized picts and all,..that`s meen,.very meeen!!!



Pay back!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Pay back!



Yep,..got me good, just won`t be opening any more of your picts....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

!. check fuse.

2.. check AC voltage at 3 and 4.
if none check for AC voltage at power switch.
if none check wall outlet
if AC power check continuity of wires from end of power cord to terminals in switch.
3. if power at 3 and 4 unplug machine and check continuity between 6 and 7 to see if safety switch is closing.
continuity shows safety switch is closing
if no continuity safety switch is bad,jumper 6 and 7 and try machine.
4.. check for AC voltage between 3 and 5. with pot turned up.
if no voltage switch in pot is bad,jumper 3 and 5 and try.
5.. check resistance between P1 and P2 , resistance should vary as pot is turned.
6.. check for DC voltage at 1 and 2.
if no voltage controller is bad.
7.. if voltage check black and white wire at motor for DC voltage.
if voltage motor is bad.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> !. check fuse.
> 
> 2.. check AC voltage at 3 and 4.
> if none check for AC voltage at power switch.
> if none check wall outlet
> if AC power check continuity of wires from end of power cord to terminals in switch.
> 3. if power at 3 and 4 unplug machine and check continuity between 6 and 7 to see if safety switch is closing.
> continuity shows safety switch is closing
> if no continuity safety switch is bad,jumper 6 and 7 and try machine.
> 4.. check for AC voltage between 3 and 5. with pot turned up.
> if no voltage switch in pot is bad,jumper 3 and 5 and try.
> 5.. check resistance between P1 and P2 , resistance should vary as pot is turned.
> 6.. check for DC voltage at 1 and 2.
> if no voltage controller is bad.
> 7.. if voltage check black and white wire at motor for DC voltage.
> if voltage motor is bad.



Thanks Ron !! That will help a whole bunch!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..got me good, just won`t be opening any more of your picts....LOL



I post Stihl pix too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I post Stihl pix too!



Don`t matter,...no more opening your picts and I readjusted my settings to make your picts 50% smaller than they were in the first place, now they be 1X1"....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Ron !! That will help a whole bunch!!!



Lemme know how it goes,can email me if you need.


----------



## roncoinc

Wonder how many green beers Robin had after workin on that sthil. ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t matter,...no more opening your picts and I readjusted my settings to make your picts 50% smaller than they were in the first place, now they be 1X1"....LOL



Bak.....Bak  Chicken chit!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lemme know how it goes,can email me if you need.



Thanks Ron !! May need to?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Wonder how many green beers Robin had after workin on that sthil. ??



No beers,..he be eating homemade chicken soup to prevent getting sick....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bak.....Bak  Chicken chit!



You will see, time will tell.....:msp_angry:


----------



## roncoinc

Time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Good night Ron,..I am off also.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nite Ron


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good night Ron,..I am off also.



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No beers,..he be eating homemade chicken soup to prevent getting sick....LOL



I want some of that soup! Sure sounds good!


----------



## AU_K2500

Night Ron night Jerry.


Hey John.


----------



## tbone75

Uncle Rob must be busy tonight?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Night Ron night Jerry.
> 
> 
> Hey John.



Hey Mark

Hows Mark tonight?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Hey Mark
> 
> Hows Mark tonight?



Doing pretty well. Getting ready for the trip to Oklahoma tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Doing pretty well. Getting ready for the trip to Oklahoma tomorrow.



I like Okla. Dad was from there. S.W. corner, Arapaho.Stihl got a lot of family out there.


----------



## farrell

Almost time to go home and stare intently at the back if my eyelids!


----------



## jakew88

pioneerguy600 said:


> When some have two of the same size they think that is unnecessary, guess he wants an 346 real bad. But then again I have been known to give away 394`s and other orange saws....LOL



I'm famous!

Thanks again John.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Uncle Rob must be busy tonight?



Sitting at a friend house. Big RC planes and fine guns. Made it to work by midnight for OT. 

Package tomorrow John.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No beers,..he be eating homemade chicken soup to prevent getting sick....LOL




LOL!! When you're right you're right Jerry......no tall frosties last night but I really did have three bowls of chicken soup!!!!! I'm hoping it works....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Robins up late....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Code:





Work is boring. Left early to buy a saw. 

Yes Ron,, a Stihl.


----------



## dancan

Always better to be able to complain about having too many saws vs not having enough LOL


Morning/evening Rob .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Always better to be able to complain about having too many saws vs not having enough LOL
> 
> 
> Morning/evening Rob .



Grab the saw. Sleep. Mail packages. Work. Repeat


----------



## RandyMac

Stihl 041S said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work is boring. Left early to buy a saw.
> 
> Yes Ron,, a Stihl.



I have heard of these stihls, are they any good?


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> I have heard of these stihls, are they any good?



Hey lad. 

Mac 125.....

Naa. 650. Good deal on them.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Robins up late....




Naw..not really.....that was just an answer to Jerry on my way back from the dewatering station.....soup seems to be working...I may have to sacrifice another chicken in order have enough antitoxins to fix this little steal.....don't want to end up like Ron with a bad case of Stihlitis...long way back from that.....


----------



## RandyMac

is it true stihls cause impotence?


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> is it true stihls cause impotence?



Only on the left side....I guess....I've heard som guys say they'ld give their left XXX for certain models.......


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas, Where are all the usual suspects? 

Id give my left *** for a few different models.... but only the left one, Ive grown rather fond of the right one. 

Hey John, good luck with the Lathe today, looks like Ron set you up with a good process of elimination. 

well, second pot is done, bout that time to head out the door.


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> Only on the left side....I guess....I've heard som guys say they'ld give their left XXX for certain models.......



just wondering, I sometimes felt "weak" after running a stihl, a few minutes sawing with a McCulloch cured that in a hurry.


----------



## roncoinc

FRANKENSTORM ?????

They say we may get one in a couple of days.
Robin better secure anything on the coast...
generator ready,fire wood inside..

" With a rare mix of three big merging weather systems over a densely populated region, experts predict at least $1 billion in damage. "


----------



## sefh3

John,
I emailed you that manual in a PDF. Hopefully your system can open it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> FRANKENSTORM ?????
> 
> They say we may get one in a couple of days.
> Robin better secure anything on the coast...
> generator ready,fire wood inside..
> 
> " With a rare mix of three big merging weather systems over a densely populated region, experts predict at least $1 billion in damage. "



Just read that on the news! Really sounds like it could get bad in a hurry! 
Said we could get snow from it mid week?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Just read that on the news! Really sounds like it could get bad in a hurry!
> Said we could get snow from it mid week?



Geeze lets hope the snow stays away. Hate to have the kids out trick or treating in the snow.


----------



## tbone75

Looks like that storm is headed right at Ron?


----------



## tbone75

Page 4300 ? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Woo hoo. 

Morning John. Gonna fix the lathe today? Should have sent my carb bolt to you....threads need chasing.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Woo hoo.
> 
> Morning John. Gonna fix the lathe today? Should have sent my carb bolt to you....threads need chasing.



Don't think I need any more carb bolts! LOL
Going to try to fix the lathe today? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Need to look through the manual Scott sent me.The lathe is missing some pieces too. Chuck key for one. LOL I can make one of them easy enough.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't think I need any more carb bolts! LOL
> Going to try to fix the lathe today? LOL



Did you get the PDF Scott sent you ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Did you get the PDF Scott sent you ?



Yes! i can open it too!


----------



## tbone75

If I could get my Uncle over here from Indiana he could fix it right up! LOL He used to rebuild letric motors! Or when I find out what it needs,he may have it?


----------



## roncoinc

Looked at the track of the hurricane,,looks like headed right at Adam !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looked at the track of the hurricane,,looks like headed right at Adam !



Not good! Means I may get more of it too then!


----------



## tbone75

Dang neighbor is spreading sheep chit in the hay field in front of me! :bad_smelly:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl can't believe that 120 Dolly started on the very first pull! Hadn't been ran in a couple months! Ron has that thing set up very very good! LOL
Mine usually start on the second pull,but not the first like that! To bad it lost spark? I have another if I need any parts! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just can't get moving today! To much wood and weather changing!
Don't help taking that sleeping pill either.Sleep to good!

Going to have 3 truck loads from them slabs,stacked one load so far.Second load in the truck now. One more load stihl on the ground yet.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Looked at the track of the hurricane,,looks like headed right at Adam !



WHAT? Guess that's what happens when I ain't got cable or satellite! Have to check online!
Afternoon all!
Went and picked up my venison
Went to the Walmart and got some groceries
Lil buddy is feeling better! But I'm not!
Going to my parents tomorrow to cut wood and for my moms bday!


----------



## sefh3

farrell said:


> WHAT? Guess that's what happens when I ain't got cable or satellite! Have to check online!
> Afternoon all!
> Went and picked up my venison
> Went to the Walmart and got some groceries
> Lil buddy is feeling better! But I'm not!
> Going to my parents tomorrow to cut wood and for my moms bday!



Glad the little guy is feeling better. 
My goal is to split some wood tomorrow also. Hope the rain holds off.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> WHAT? Guess that's what happens when I ain't got cable or satellite! Have to check online!
> Afternoon all!
> Went and picked up my venison
> Went to the Walmart and got some groceries
> Lil buddy is feeling better! But I'm not!
> Going to my parents tomorrow to cut wood and for my moms bday!



No cable or satellite? More kids? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Sure glad the little one is feeling better!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> No cable or satellite? More kids? :msp_rolleyes:



Ummm.........NO MORE!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sure glad the little one is feeling better!!



Yep! He is eating pizza right now!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dang neighbor is spreading sheep chit in the hay field in front of me! :bad_smelly:



Yup , that was the best fifty bucks I ever spent .


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Dang neighbor is spreading sheep chit in the hay field in front of me! :bad_smelly:



Just be thankful it's not 100* outside. Then it smells for days.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , that was the best fifty bucks I ever spent .



He would have did it for free! :msp_sneaky:

Just thankful he don't have pigs!:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Uncle Ron!! Aunt Dan is being very MEEN again! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

FIL needs a different saw! I sent the 066 with him,but him and his other son can't start it! LOL Said they even tried with him holding it,and his boy pulling on it. LOL That thing will start on the second pull every time!


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady just brought my NEW 064 tank! 

Ron,don't look!

Jerry I swear its safe for you! :msp_smile:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Mail lady just brought my NEW 064 tank!
> 
> Ron,don't look!
> 
> Jerry I swear its safe for you! :msp_smile:



Stop Jerry! It's a trap! Naked slug pics! Oh my eyes! Where's the bleech!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I couldn't do that to you guys! Not even Aunt Dan!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Mail lady just brought my NEW 064 tank!
> 
> Ron,don't look!
> 
> Jerry I swear its safe for you! :msp_smile:



Looks nice John! Should make it prettier (stihl ugly)? Still can't compare to husky!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Looks nice John! Should make it prettier (stihl ugly)? Still can't compare to husky!



Maybe I can find some new looking 394 parts? LOL Even better yet,some new looking Dolly parts!!

Think I can finally get off my flippy cap and do something? Been a wasted day so far! :msp_angry:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Maybe I can find some new looking 394 parts? LOL Even better yet,some new looking Dolly parts!!
> 
> Think I can finally get off my flippy cap and do something? Been a wasted day so far! :msp_angry:



That is another saw I want to get! is a big husky! 394, 395, or 3120! Just to have for certain occasions?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Maybe I can find some new looking 394 parts? LOL Even better yet,some new looking Dolly parts!!
> 
> Think I can finally get off my flippy cap and do something? Been a wasted day so far! :msp_angry:



I had a sneaky feeling you did some trading for a 394.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

John. Robin. Package sent. Basic good stuff. 

In a hurry. You guys dodged the bullet. Or carb bolt as it be.


----------



## little possum

farrell said:


> That is another saw I want to get! is a big husky! 394, 395, or 3120! Just to have for certain occasions?


Rumor has it there is a 394 on the classifeds


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Rumor has it there is a 394 on the classifeds



Yep ! Seen that too! LOL But I have 2 now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I had a sneaky feeling you did some trading for a 394.......



Sure nuff! LOL 346 for 394,how could I pass that up! Didn't really need 2-346s.My Mastermind 346 is plenty! LOL Plus another one in parts! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John. Robin. Package sent. Basic good stuff.
> 
> In a hurry. You guys dodged the bullet. Or carb bolt as it be.



What!! No carb bolts for Robin!! :msp_sad:


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> John. Robin. Package sent. Basic good stuff.
> 
> In a hurry. You guys dodged the bullet. Or carb bolt as it be.



Your loosing your edge.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Uncle Ron!! Aunt Dan is being very MEEN again! :msp_sneaky:



I bet " beavertailguy 600 " is coaching him on the side !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Mail lady just brought my NEW 064 tank!
> 
> Ron,don't look!
> 
> Jerry I swear its safe for you! :msp_smile:



Not going to happen, can`t see them anyway, I shrunk/adjusted the settings so your picts show up as 1" X 1", too small for me to see any detail.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nephew just dropped off my crashed truck.With new ball joints and upper A-arms,and a bent frame! :msp_sad: He drove it down here,maybe its not all that bad? LOL Stihl going to take it down the road to have the frame checked out.And see if its worth fixing?


----------



## tbone75

Getting cold very quick here! May have to go start a fire?

Haven't got anywhere with the lathe yet. Hope to in just a bit?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not going to happen, can`t see them anyway, I shrunk/adjusted the settings so your picts show up as 1" X 1", too small for me to see any detail.....LOL



:msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz:




My eyes are too sore to wash them out with bleach again, still hurting from last night when I opened the picts of those horrible red plastic things. May have helped if I had been wearing my welding helmet, the regular one with a # 12 shade in it, not my auto darkening one.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My eyes are too sore to wash them out with bleach again, still hurting from last night when I opened the picts of those horrible red plastic things. May have helped if I had been wearing my welding helmet, the regular one with a # 12 shade in it, not my auto darkening one.



Them things are UGLY! LOL Can't expect much for 50 bucks! LOL But they is also brand spanking new! LOL
You know someone will want them!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Pizza is ready! Got to feed the Slug!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> What!! No carb bolts for Robin!! :msp_sad:



Had to get a bigger box.........


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Your loosing your edge.



Naaaaaa. Just wanted John to get his lathe stuff. And sent stuff to Robin to clear the clutter.


----------



## AU_K2500

Got the car all packed up. Can't wait to try out the new axe! I've got a wet stone in the bag for the knife but can touch up the axe if need be.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> FRANKENSTORM ?????
> 
> They say we may get one in a couple of days.
> Robin better secure anything on the coast...
> generator ready,fire wood inside..
> 
> " With a rare mix of three big merging weather systems over a densely populated region, experts predict at least $1 billion in damage. "




I've found the best way to combat Frankenstorms..is with highly developed Frankensaws......Works good..


----------



## dancan

Does my shadow make me look fat ???????


First full day with no crutches or cane:msp_smile: , a pic to prove it LOL
Musta been the after 5 Whiskey therapy :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Got the car all packed up. Can't wait to try out the new axe! I've got a wet stone in the bag for the knife but can touch up the axe if need be.




LOL!!... that's right up there with trying out the "new" spade.....or the "new" pickax......if you could get some spark ...a good 50cc limber is what you need...keep the ax for splittin kindlin....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Does my shadow make me look fat ???????
> 
> 
> First full day with no crutches or cane:msp_smile: , a pic to prove it LOL
> Musta been the after 5 Whiskey therapy :msp_thumbup:




I dunno...you middle looks wider than your shoulders......or is that the way it's supposed to be??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Does my shadow make me look fat ???????
> 
> 
> First full day with no crutches or cane:msp_smile: , a pic to prove it LOL
> Musta been the after 5 Whiskey therapy :msp_thumbup:



You plumping up there Aunt Dan? :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> I dunno...you middle looks wider than your shoulders......or is that the way it's supposed to be??



You would think that after the beer and whiskey diet this summer with no activity LOL
I'm stihl on the smallest belt hole size , even after supper , I wonder how John made out after pizzza LOL


----------



## dancan

And I'm stihl a 34'' waist .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And I'm stihl a 34'' waist .



I was a 34 for the last 20 years! The last 2 years I plumped up to 36! :msp_scared:

BTW...........Pizza was darn good! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> And I'm stihl a 34'' waist .



Dainty...LOL!!! Pics of shadows always make ya look fat ...the girls alway said.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Dainty...LOL!!! Pics of shadows always make ya look fat ...the girls alway said.....



Looks like a spare tire! :jester:


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> ........
> First full day with no crutches or cane:msp_smile: , a pic to prove it LOL
> .......



But I think I'll pop the top on this little bottle and take a little @@$^$^@&*@[email protected]$ !!!!
*MARK !* Quick let me try out that new axe !! I've got a child proof top to open .


----------



## dancan

Jerry !!!
John and Robin are bein MEEN !!!
They must be sufferin' from little chainsaw bar syndrome .


----------



## dancan

How my gonna splain to the wife the grease under the fingernails and the trans fluid stains on my sweater and shirt when I'm not supposed to be workin' ???


----------



## Cantdog

Sorry Dan...I would have congradulated you on you first two leg day......but you asked for an opinion on your shape...so I just called it the way I saw it......from here..your pics..LOL!!


----------



## dancan

It was stihl meen and hurtful , now I need therapy .



Ahhhhh, therapy in a bottle and I just looked at pics of my HUUsKee cement saws to make me forget ............. I'm over it :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> It was stihl meen and hurtful , now I need therapy .
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh, therapy in a bottle and I just looked at pics of my HUUsKee cement saws to make me forget ............. I'm over it :msp_biggrin:




You THINK you are over it.......LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

OL is busy packin the chicken soup an swordfish ( and tall green cans....and bottles with handles).....we're headed for the island first light tomorrow...be back before the storm gets up here...maybe.....takin new gutter and chainsaw too...just in case we don't getback......LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> It was stihl meen and hurtful , now I need therapy .
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh, therapy in a bottle and I just looked at pics of my HUUsKee cement saws to make me forget ............. I'm over it :msp_biggrin:


for aunt Dan

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/9PSzU7b1PGg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## dancan

Thanks Ron , I feel sorry for John , he's stihl on dailup , he won't get it LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Thanks Ron , I feel sorry for John , he's stihl on dailup , he won't get it LOL



Some day? :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

Found one problem with the lathe! Held the wire on there,turned it on.Stihl didn't run?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Thanks Ron , I feel sorry for John , he's stihl on dailup , he won't get it LOL



Yeh,,poor john,,poor,poor John.... 

he wouldnt get it anyway !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Them things are UGLY! LOL Can't expect much for 50 bucks! LOL But they is also brand spanking new! LOL
> You know someone will want them!! LOL



Didn`t know blind guys ran them things, guess so if they have braille instructions.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,poor john,,poor,poor John....
> 
> he wouldnt get it anyway !! LOL !!



Aunt Ron being MEEN too! :msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Didn`t know blind guys ran them things, guess so if they have braille instructions.



how could you tell that from such a small picture ??
you llokin again ????


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> how could you tell that from such a small picture ??
> you llokin again ????



Nope, never again. I changed my settigs last evening to see John`s picts, posted about it so John thinks its funny and posted nasty picts of red plastic things, hurt my eyes real bad. So now I changed them back even smaller, can`t see sht now but I aint tryin!!!


----------



## farrell

Got approved for my loan today.....enough to fill the fuel oil tank and get some other things! Something shiney? The wife said I had to many saws!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Got approved for my loan today.....enough to fill the fuel oil tank and get some other things! Something shiney? The wife said I had to many saws!



To many saws!! :msp_confused: NEVER !!!


----------



## tbone75

Sure surprised holding that wire in the speed switch didn't get the lathe to run?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Put a new piston in a MS 360 tonight. Lucky for me I wanted to check the squish first, put the bearing in the rod end, slipped the pin in the piston a bit, lowered the piston down over the rod and with a bit of adjusting the pin slipped in. Gave the piston a little sideways rock and something didn`t feel right, pulled up and pushed down on the piston and there was movement. WTF,..pulled the piston and found the pin bearing was too small for the rod end. WTF, its the one I put in the box with the old piston, wrist pin and circlips. Was about to blame one of the guys for getting me back cause I left the stuff sitting on top of my box instead of locking it up. Was scratching my head and trying to think how did this bearing get in with the 036 parts, then it came to me that I had put a piston and cylinder on a 026 that same day, just before starting the teardown of the 036. Guess I mixed the parts up when I cleaned up and put the parts away....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure surprised holding that wire in the speed switch didn't get the lathe to run?



Never heard anything about it..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Put the 360 together, ssquish without a gasket was .010 , too tight so I made a .010 gasket, coated it with copper spray, installed the gasket, piston and cylinder.Measured squish again, an even .019 on all corners . Put everything else back on, tested the fuel line, new tank filter ,added fuel to the tank and a couple squirts in the carb throat. Saw started on first pull, let it idle a few seconds and then tried throttle, it dies every time I try throttle, what`s wrong with it???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Never heard anything about it..



Post #64554


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put the 360 together, ssquish without a gasket was .010 , too tight so I made a .010 gasket, coated it with copper spray, installed the gasket, piston and cylinder.Measured squish again, an even .019 on all corners . Put everything else back on, tested the fuel line, new tank filter ,added fuel to the tank and a couple squirts in the carb throat. Saw started on first pull, let it idle a few seconds and then tried throttle, it dies every time I try throttle, what`s wrong with it???



Open the L side 1/4 turn maybe?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Open the L side 1/4 turn maybe?



I pulled the limiters, turned the mix screws all the way in and then out 1 1/4 turns, didn`t work, so tried many adjustments out and in a bit-1/4- 1/2 turn but to no avail.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I pulled the limiters, turned the mix screws all the way in and then out 1 1/4 turns, didn`t work, so tried many adjustments out and in a bit-1/4- 1/2 turn but to no avail.



Usually works for me? LOL Can't think of anything else?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> To many saws!! :msp_confused: NEVER !!!



That's what I said!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put the 360 together, ssquish without a gasket was .010 , too tight so I made a .010 gasket, coated it with copper spray, installed the gasket, piston and cylinder.Measured squish again, an even .019 on all corners . Put everything else back on, tested the fuel line, new tank filter ,added fuel to the tank and a couple squirts in the carb throat. Saw started on first pull, let it idle a few seconds and then tried throttle, it dies every time I try throttle, what`s wrong with it???



It's a stihl!
Seriously tho....doing it without filter and top cover on (air restriction)? Try different carb?


----------



## farrell

Fuel line kinked?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Fuel line kinked?



Sounds like its not getting fuel?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like its not getting fuel?



Enough to idle but not enough to spool up? Idk


----------



## tbone75

What happen?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> What happen?



You farted again!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam. How's the Lil One doing?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam. How's the Lil One doing?



Better! Back to eating and drinking and no fever!
Hi rob! What you up to this fine evening?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like its not getting fuel?



See,...I got you thinking, you are getting closer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Enough to idle but not enough to spool up? Idk



Yep,...just testing you chainsaw mechanics.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had to take a call from Cali. Only early out there.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...just testing you chainsaw mechanics.



If I had known we were having a test I could have studied!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> If I had known we were having a test I could have studied!



You always need to be ready, never know when there will be a snap test, just like in real life.


----------



## farrell

I'm sure you guys remember the the husky 268 I fixed and ported.....that when I ran it clutch side up would pick up rpm a lil then sputter and die! It wouldn't do it with the filter and top cover off! I surmised that for what ever reason air was being restricted.....after drilling a few more holes in the top cover ain't done it since!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...just testing you chainsaw mechanics.



Chainsaw mechanic? Where ??


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> You always need to be ready, never know when there will be a snap test, just like in real life.



Are we still guessing or is the test over?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Chainsaw mechanic? Where ??



`Thought you would have learned something by now, you work on saws all the time....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Are we still guessing or is the test over?



Test is still on, there has been no definite answer so far.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Test is still on, there has been no definite answer so far.



Needle set to low in the carb,filter plugged? Hole in the fuel line?


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Test is still on, there has been no definite answer so far.



Kinked fuel line, split fuel line, restricted fuel line, bad fuel line that is vacuming shut open application of throttle, carb clogged, bad jet, wrong carb kit, carb metering not right? Sorry rattling most of what I can think of that may cause issues


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Kinked fuel line, split fuel line, restricted fuel line, bad fuel line that is vacuming shut open application of throttle, carb clogged, bad jet, wrong carb kit, carb metering not right? Sorry rattling most of what I can think of that may cause issues



Now you are thinking, it has to be something restricting fuel to the cylinder, the fuel travels from the tank to the carb via the fuel line, through the carb to the venturi and then up through the cylinder. Tested the fuel line , its good, new fuel filter , take carb off and stripo it down, metering diaphragm stiff as a piece of plastic , pump side diaphragm swelled, rippled and ha a hole in it, pump valve flaps curled up and the carb is sticky with dried oil residue. Drop the carb ib a can of that good carb cleaner I have and will install a new kit tomorrow,the saw will rip when complete.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Better! Back to eating and drinking and no fever!
> Hi rob! What you up to this fine evening?



Starting my 3 night workweek. 

Had to drill a big hole in stainless so had time to clean up the Saw I picked up at 5:30 am. 

Coincidence ?????


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now you are thinking, it has to be something restricting fuel to the cylinder, the fuel travels from the tank to the carb via the fuel line, through the carb to the venturi and then up through the cylinder. Tested the fuel line , its good, new fuel filter , take carb off and stripo it down, metering diaphragm stiff as a piece of plastic , pump side diaphragm swelled, rippled and ha a hole in it, pump valve flaps curled up and the carb is sticky with dried oil residue. Drop the carb ib a can of that good carb cleaner I have and will install a new kit tomorrow,the saw will rip when complete.



Wonder it started at all! Sounds bad! LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now you are thinking, it has to be something restricting fuel to the cylinder, the fuel travels from the tank to the carb via the fuel line, through the carb to the venturi and then up through the cylinder. Tested the fuel line , its good, new fuel filter , take carb off and stripo it down, metering diaphragm stiff as a piece of plastic , pump side diaphragm swelled, rippled and ha a hole in it, pump valve flaps curled up and the carb is sticky with dried oil residue. Drop the carb ib a can of that good carb cleaner I have and will install a new kit tomorrow,the saw will rip when complete.



So I passed?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wonder it started at all! Sounds bad! LOL



It could not pump any fuel, why then did it allow the saw to idle?


----------



## sefh3

I guess I failed too. My thought was impulse line leaking.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> It could not pump any fuel, why then did it allow the saw to idle?



Did prime when you put fuel in the carb for initial startup?


----------



## tbone75

I always pull the carb apart before I try to run it any more if I did much to it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> So I passed?



Good guesses,..you were all over the place but covered the basics quite well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Did prime when you put fuel in the carb for initial startup?



It would run continuosly at idle but died immediately when given throttle.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It could not pump any fuel, why then did it allow the saw to idle?



That I don't know! Sure see a lot of them that do just that with a gummed up cab.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I always pull the carb apart before I try to run it any more if I did much to it.



As do I! I have had a saw do this or atleast similar symptoms! Cleaned and rebuilt the carb new diaphrams new metering spring, rod, arm, pin! Ran great after that!


----------



## farrell

I think it was the 268. Carb didn't look bad nor did the internals. But would idle and not spool up and die! Managed to find a carb kit tore it apart boiled the carb and rebuilt it with above parts!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That I don't know! Sure see a lot of them that do just that with a gummed up cab.



Ok,..what allows this is the metering diaphragm is too stiff to flex but is set at a height that keeps the inlet needle off the seat a sqeek/ bit and fuel can flow but the pump can`t pump. The tank is full so fuel expansion will push fuel up through the carb at a rate of enough to run the engine at idle. As soon as a heavier demand is made on the carb by opening of the throttle butterfly flap the carb cannot flow enough fuel so the engine starves. After you have diagnosed several hundred carb problems each year you can tell a lot about what is going on inside the carb before it is dismantled.


----------



## tbone75

The Slug is tired,you guys have a good one!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The Slug is tired,you guys have a good one!!



Night ,John.....I am off also, night all.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night lads. Have a good one.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Geeez. Waiting for some one to insult is boring. 

Morning all. Night all.


----------



## dancan

Night Rob
Morning SSSSSSSSSSS LLLLLLLLLac KKKKKKKKKKKKerz !


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sure surprised holding that wire in the speed switch didn't get the lathe to run?



You're going to have to follow the path of electricity .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> You're going to have to follow the path of lecticity .



Yup


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You're going to have to follow the path of electricity .



I will do some more checking today. When ever I get moving? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

" Experts said the storm could be wider and stronger than Irene, which caused more than $15 billion in damage, and could rival the worst East Coast storm on record. "

AND headed right toward Adam !! 

started the genset yestday,start the other two to make sure.
some dry wood inside.
water for toilet,beer in fridge.
got plent gasoline and propane.

LET ER RIP !!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will do some more checking today. When ever I get moving? LOL



Pix not that good but look like,,,,,,,,,
switch has 5 wires,,two hook to back,,three to tabs on bottom of switch.
the two on the back are on/off switch in the control.
on the board #3 is the live feed to that switch.
#5 is the output from the switch.
#4 is the other side of line feed from power switch.
when power switch is on should have AC voltage between #3 and #4.
then when speed control on should have AC between #4 and #5.


----------



## tbone75

I need to fill up the gas jugs for the generator is all.

Going to go stir the fire right now! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam. Cant sleep. 

I'll read this thread a bit.


----------



## tbone75

Got the fire going.Wet and cool out there. YUK !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam. Cant sleep.
> 
> I'll read this thread a bit.



Get that 650 all cleaned up?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> " Experts said the storm could be wider and stronger than Irene, which caused more than $15 billion in damage, and could rival the worst East Coast storm on record. "
> 
> AND headed right toward Adam !!
> 
> started the genset yestday,start the other two to make sure.
> some dry wood inside.
> water for toilet,beer in fridge.
> got plent gasoline and propane.
> 
> LET ER RIP !!!!!



Using the pool for emergency drinking water ?


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All Glad I missed class last night.......steals...pffft.....went to the Halloween staff party where th OL works last night........drank $100.00 worth of dark ale.....(not just me OL too!!) .....headed off shore in minits...OL slow....dogs ready....packed everything last night....OL not quite up to speed....OL slow....tide don't care.....Git yr azz in geah girhl!!!....Waiting........Waiting.....

Got your care pkg yesterday John...THANKS!!!!! never buy chipper chain any more...good to have a couple loops around.......and the presets and ties are super!.......Thanks again

Got your message Rob...looking forward.......going to be crappy the first of the week...be in the shop fixin that little steal and got a 50 Husky to put a piston, crank seals and carb kit in..... snatched a 910 parts saw off Ebay........When the storm passes by got to go down to the "Wooden Boat School" and tear out 4 old Veleux skylites out of the Wooden Boat School Shop roof and replace........slate roof!! Slower work than getting the OL up for a boat trip...Waiting..........Cantdog and the other dogs are more than ready..Waiting...Waiting......there's movement......OK...we're good.....she'll wake up fully with a 35MPH sea breeze in her face!!!! Have a good weekend All..........I'll be back before the storm...hopefully...or not..........


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Using the pool for emergency drinking water ?



Drink water ?? :confused2:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Drink water ?? :confused2:



Bottle it for those that didn't prep , put enough chlorine in it so it tastes like city water .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Bottle it for those that didn't prep , put enough chlorine in it so it tastes like city water .



chity water ? 
will put up a couple gallons today to make sure.
toilet can use pool water.
if extended power outage can hook gen set to pump.

I like it,can fire up woodstove and do some cooking ! 
lot's of reading etc..
got battery backup for Ham radio,thats always fun in a disater area.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Get that 650 all cleaned up?



Yup. The kid that got the other one left work and went over his saw. Real happy. Good kid. We followed each other on aCNC lathe. Updated tooling and coolant paths. He took care of the machine. Good to see these days. 

Just finished reading about burning saws.....back a couple of thousand pages. 

Night all. Good luck to you all.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> chity water ?
> will put up a couple gallons today to make sure.
> toilet can use pool water.
> if extended power outage can hook gen set to pump.
> 
> I like it,can fire up woodstove and do some cooking !
> lot's of reading etc..
> got battery backup for Ham radio,thats always fun in a disater area.



I need to pick up some fuel line for my other generator. The buddy that gave me this one wants to give me another one! LOL He thinks the diaods are bad? jacks has them in stock,just have to solder them in. I am no good at soldering wires!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I need to pick up some fuel line for my other generator. The buddy that gave me this one wants to give me another one! LOL He thinks the diaods are bad? jacks has them in stock,just have to solder them in. I am no good at soldering wires!!



Geez,,now you need soldering lessons ??
most important thing is a good tool.
cheap guns dont make it and cheap irons dont make it.
variable heat,digital readout can be had reasonable.
easy as anything when ya gots the tool.


----------



## dancan

Stuff has to be clean and shiny for the solder to flow , don't use acid core or acid paste for electrical .


----------



## tbone75

Ron your set up very well it sounds like!
I need to fix up my generator to run my well! Other than that I am set good.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Geez,,now you need soldering lessons ??
> most important thing is a good tool.
> cheap guns dont make it and cheap irons dont make it.
> variable heat,digital readout can be had reasonable.
> easy as anything when ya gots the tool.



YES ! I need lessons for electrical soldering! Tools,got a old WEN gun I think? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Stuff has to be clean and shiny for the solder to flow , don't use acid core or acid paste for electrical .



Well,,,,,,,,,I always use acid flux..a squirt of carb cleaner after cleans it so no acid reaction after.
electronic cleaning spray does the same thing..
I use rosin core solder.


----------



## tbone75

Only wires I ever soldered were my stereo in my car! LOL Not to good there!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,,,,,,,I always use acid flux..a squirt of carb cleaner after cleans it so no acid reaction after.
> electronic cleaning spray does the same thing..
> I use rosin core solder.



Good idea for cleaning , I'm just a bit leery of acid flowing in insulated wires causing issues down the road .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> YES ! I need lessons for electrical soldering! Tools,got a old WEN gun I think? LOL



No wonder you cant solder !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,,,,,,,I always use acid flux..a squirt of carb cleaner after cleans it so no acid reaction after.
> electronic cleaning spray does the same thing..
> I use rosin core solder.



So I use just letrical solder for it? How about flux?


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys. Been out hunting a little bit here lately, finally got my first biggun. Not big by Ohio standards but big by ours up here.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No wonder you cant solder !!



What tool do I need Ron? Bet I can do just fine if I get that.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What tool do I need Ron? Bet I can do just fine if I get that.



For wires anything over 35 watts will work.
you can use rosin flux if always working on new clean wire.
sometimes old wire i come accross i really need the acid flux,cleans better.
like Aunt Dan said,,CLEAN is the main thing.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning guys. Been out hunting a little bit here lately, finally got my first biggun. Not big by Ohio standards but big by ours up here.



Lot of hamburger and stew meat for the woodstove there !!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning guys. Been out hunting a little bit here lately, finally got my first biggun. Not big by Ohio standards but big by ours up here.



Pix ??
Pic wasn't there before! LOL Slug puter!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> For wires anything over 35 watts will work.
> you can use rosin flux if always working on new clean wire.
> sometimes old wire i come accross i really need the acid flux,cleans better.
> like Aunt Dan said,,CLEAN is the main thing.



I know the clean part,same on pipes.

I will look around a irons!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Ron your set up very well it sounds like!
> I need to fix up my generator to run my well! Other than that I am set good.



That was the first thing I setup was my well for generator use. I bought a gentec switch box controller. Not sure of the technical name. I flip my main off, start the generator, plug it in outside, let her run for a bit, then go to the basement and flip 6 levers to what I need on. One of the best setups out there.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Pix ??
> Pic wasn't there before! LOL Slug puter!



You gotta have Ron port that puter!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> You gotta have Ron port that puter!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I know the clean part,same on pipes.
> 
> I will look around a irons!



This one will also heat saw cases for bearing replacement.

SMD Rework Soldering LCD Digital Station Hot Air Gun Solder Iron Welder 11 Tips | eBay

or get one without the hot air for less money.
i didnt choose that particular one,just an example.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning guys. Been out hunting a little bit here lately, finally got my first biggun. Not big by Ohio standards but big by ours up here.



Nice one Jim. We can't use gun for deer here in Michigan until November 15thish. I don't hunt so I don't remember the exact day. Bow is in right now though.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> This one will also heat saw cases for bearing replacement.
> 
> SMD Rework Soldering LCD Digital Station Hot Air Gun Solder Iron Welder 11 Tips | eBay
> 
> or get one without the hot air for less money.
> i didnt choose that particular one,just an example.



Oh my,,,i shouldn't go looking there !!

I WANT !!


----------



## farrell

Nice buck Jim! Congrats!
Ron, Dan, and Jerry! You guys could make a fortune giving lessons to John! LOL..........


----------



## farrell

Q&A.......what would a recently tuned husky 359 prolly in good shape go for?


----------



## jimdad07

You know, I think between all of us here on this thread there is nothing that we can't fix or build. Pretty good mix of guys here. Too bad we're so spread out from each other. Be fun to sit down with a cold beer with you guys.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> You know, I think between all of us here on this thread there is nothing that we can't fix or build. Pretty good mix of guys here. Too bad we're so spread out from each other. Be fun to sit down with a cold beer with you guys.



That would be a good time!


----------



## sefh3

I'm having a DANCANT day today. I was planning to split some wood this morning. Due to needing both the spliter and trailer I decided to load the spliter on the trailer last night. My homemade wheel for the front end didn't hold up while the spilter was being winched up. I tried kicking the tire to move it so it was lined up straight. The damn thing broke and the spliter landed right on the top of my leg just above the knee. I don't think it's broke but it hurts like heck today and I'm having a hard time walking on it. Its more muscle pain than anything. Maybe nextweekend I'll split some wood instead of this one.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> This one will also heat saw cases for bearing replacement.
> 
> SMD Rework Soldering LCD Digital Station Hot Air Gun Solder Iron Welder 11 Tips | eBay
> 
> or get one without the hot air for less money.
> i didnt choose that particular one,just an example.



Sure looks nice! Don't need the heat gun,got one of them. LOL


----------



## sefh3

Dan, since you don't need that cane I could use it today.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You know, I think between all of us here on this thread there is nothing that we can't fix or build. Pretty good mix of guys here. Too bad we're so spread out from each other. Be fun to sit down with a cold beer with you guys.



Sure would like to have GTG for everyone in this thread!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I'm having a DANCANT day today. I was planning to split some wood this morning. Due to needing both the spliter and trailer I decided to load the spliter on the trailer last night. My homemade wheel for the front end didn't hold up while the spilter was being winched up. I tried kicking the tire to move it so it was lined up straight. The damn thing broke and the spliter landed right on the top of my leg just above the knee. I don't think it's broke but it hurts like heck today and I'm having a hard time walking on it. Its more muscle pain than anything. Maybe nextweekend I'll split some wood instead of this one.



What is with all you guys!! Stop that chit! NOW!!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Sure would like to have GTG for everyone in this thread!



It would have to be at your place. With your back issues I don't think driving would be best. We can have Rob chauffer everyone around from the east coast side. He likes to drive.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sure would like to have GTG for everyone in this thread!



Count me in!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Q&A.......what would a recently tuned husky 359 prolly in good shape go for?



Another test ??

OH ! OH !! i know !!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Dan, since you don't need that cane I could use it today.



I have a couple you can use! LOL Bet that will be sore for a couple weeks!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> It would have to be at your place. With your back issues I don't think driving would be best. We can have Rob chauffer everyone around from the east coast side. He likes to drive.



I got the room and the trees!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Another test ??
> 
> OH ! OH !! i know !!



Ok you in the front row.......


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Count me in!



You wanting a 359 now? Got 2 and lots of parts! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Ok you in the front row.......



$300 ??


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You wanting a 359 now? Got 2 and lots of parts! LOL



Reason I ask is there is one on our local Craigslist the guy wants $375 for it. Which thought maybe a lil high? I have wanted one for a long time but I know what the wife would say!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> $300 ??



Just about said that! LOL Your faster!! That is what the price tag on the one I have for sale says! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I don't want to say it too loud....I have one to build too. Mary got a bunch of parts for them to sell and she has gotten out of selling the parts so I am going to try to make one or two myself at some point.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Reason I ask is there is one on our local Craigslist the guy wants $375 for it. Which thought maybe a lil high? I have wanted one for a long time but I know what the wife would say!



I sure like this one I ported! Got a 357 in parts too.Bad top end and??


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I got the room and the trees!



It would need to be for atleast a 3-4 days long though. If we chat this much on a puter what do you think it would be like in person.


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> I'm having a DANCANT day today. I was planning to split some wood this morning. Due to needing both the spliter and trailer I decided to load the spliter on the trailer last night. My homemade wheel for the front end didn't hold up while the spilter was being winched up. I tried kicking the tire to move it so it was lined up straight. The damn thing broke and the spliter landed right on the top of my leg just above the knee. I don't think it's broke but it hurts like heck today and I'm having a hard time walking on it. Its more muscle pain than anything. Maybe nextweekend I'll split some wood instead of this one.



Go get yourself checked just in case .




sefh3 said:


> Dan, since you don't need that cane I could use it today.



LOL , I have 3 good store bought canes , you're more than welcome to one , I needed one for a bit this am so I'm not sending them all packing just yet .
A local liquidation store has a bunch of canes that come apart like tent poles Black Cane with Black Handle | Shop Hugo Anywhere , they sell for 35$$ up here , 8 bucks :msp_smile: , I bought a couple and gave them to a couple of pensioners on fixed income .


----------



## farrell

I saw the 346oe and 353 on the classifieds wouldn't mind one of them!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I don't want to say it too loud....I have one to build too. Mary got a bunch of parts for them to sell and she has gotten out of selling the parts so I am going to try to make one or two myself at some point.



Just about out of the closet ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> I saw the 346oe and 353 on the classifieds wouldn't mind one of them!



You got a 350 , about the same as one of them .
Negotiate with John to see if you can pry that 357 from him and build that one .


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> It would need to be for atleast a 3-4 days long though. If we chat this much on a puter what do you think it would be like in person.



No problem with me!!!! Not sure where you could all sleep? LOL Hotels aint far away! Anyone got a big RV? Campers?


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> You got a 350 , about the same as one of them .
> Negotiate with John to see if you can pry that 357 from him and build that one .



True but it never hurts to have another one or two!:hmm3grin2orange:
John is a saw whoreder remember? But you bring up a good point!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> No problem with me!!!! Not sure where you could all sleep? LOL Hotels aint far away! Anyone got a big RV? Campers?



I pitch a tent your back yard! Wait....... that sounds sick! Setup a tent in your yard! That's better!


----------



## dancan

You'll have more fun with a 357/034s/036/361.
A 365 will weigh as much as your 372 .
A new 261 should only be a bit more money than what the price was on that used 359 .


----------



## sefh3

We might have to rent an RV for the week then. Rob can you drive that instead?


----------



## sefh3

It might need a trailer too. Jerry/Ron might have some saws to liquidate


----------



## tbone75

Get you guys down here,I would have enough fire wood for a couple years! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Get you guys down here,I would have enough fire wood for a couple years! LOL



In all your spare time John you could pm me


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Get you guys down here,I would have enough fire wood for a couple years! LOL



Nothing wrong with that. Sell some to fund the saw addition program.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Sell some to fund the saw addition program.



P on that! I am keeping the wood! LOL I can get more saws! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I'm the closest to the guys in New England and Canada, I have room for four in the truck. Might be able to make something happen at some point.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> In all your spare time John you could pm me



You guys are welcome down here anytime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Hey Ron! When I replaced the case on my 350 had to eliminate the primer bulb....so sealed and capped the tube in the carb for the primer.....it's hard to start now (7-8 pulls) and I have tried some different settings. Ideas? Solutions?


----------



## jimdad07

BTW, Jerry says it's good to dabble in the orange sewer.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I'm the closest to the guys in New England and Canada, I have room for four in the truck. Might be able to make something happen at some point.:msp_thumbup:



Sure would like to make it happen! ! ! ! !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey Ron! When I replaced the case on my 350 had to eliminate the primer bulb....so sealed and capped the tube in the carb for the primer.....it's hard to start now (7-8 pulls) and I have tried some different settings. Ideas? Solutions?



Maybe swap the non primer carb?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Hey Ron! When I replaced the case on my 350 had to eliminate the primer bulb....so sealed and capped the tube in the carb for the primer.....it's hard to start now (7-8 pulls) and I have tried some different settings. Ideas? Solutions?



Remove the plasic piece over the metering diaphram and put it together like a regular carb.

local yard sale sez "chainsaws" , gotta go check it out !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Maybe swap the non primer carb?



I thought that as well....


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Remove the plasic piece over the metering diaphram and put it together like a regular carb.
> 
> local yard sale sez "chainsaws" , gotta go check it out !!



Happy hunting Ron!

I'm working on enclosing the deck today, I'll be able to pop in and out all day for a change.


----------



## tbone75

I am going to go look at the lathe! Hope I get some where? LOL


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Remove the plasic piece over the metering diaphram and put it together like a regular carb.
> 
> local yard sale sez "chainsaws" , gotta go check it out !!



Had the primer mounted on case not on the carb connected with fuel line to brass tube on carb (which is now sealed and capped).


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Had the primer mounted on case not on the carb connected with fuel line to brass tube on carb (which is now sealed and capped).



I will look,I could have an extra carb?


----------



## farrell

Needs to quit raining so I can go play with saws!


----------



## farrell

Everyone up and left me all alone!:msp_mad:


----------



## jimdad07

I'm checking in Adam. Raining pretty good there huh?


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> I'm checking in Adam. Raining pretty good there huh?



Been pouring all day! Can't cut wood can't hunt!


----------



## dancan

Rain ?? Feels like 85F out there , had to come in and get some shade !
Just finished mowing the front lawn for the first time this year :msp_smile:
Now to get up on the roof and spread a little tar .




Can you tell the wife's not here LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Just been out battling a Honda 3-wheeler recoil, I f'ing hate them f'ing mother f'ing recoils!!!!!!!!!!! Got it all back together and it won't re-wind, had good spring tension on it when it went back together. I am very peeved right now, had to walk away from it for the time being.


----------



## dancan

Well , might not shoulda gone up there , feelin' it now already lol .
I think I'll stay put for a bit .
I'm glad I brought in an axe to pop the top off that childproof bottle , I may have to start early .


----------



## dancan

Daum ! I forgot to put the ladder away .


----------



## dancan

Yup , startin' early


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. 

Ron's right. Stihl sucks. Dealer closed at noon. I got there 1:30. 

John;

Wet sponge to keep the tip clean and shiney. If not, make it clean and shiney. 

40 hours of instruction on soldering, I finally use it for The Slug. 

I'll drive. Maybe toterhome done for next one. 

I may retire early.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jim; nice buck. Whats the rifle? Had a 17 sq stern Michi Craft with a SeaGull. Friend liked it. I wish I still had it. You ever wanna trade for a larger canoe, let me know. 

I never knew they made them that size. I have a few canoes. 

Cad can stand for many things.....


----------



## little possum

Totally a greenhorn, but thats where I been for a lil while. Winds been blowin, and I am pretty sure I am scared of heights? 

Got a Honda 300ex and 400ex to fix sometime. Both needed carbs cleaned.. Such a pain to adjust pilot screws. No recoils though


----------



## Stihl 041S

3" drill. Flood coolant. This is fun. ;-))


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Totally a greenhorn, but thats where I been for a lil while. Winds been blowin, and I am pretty sure I am scared of heights?
> 
> Got a Honda 300ex and 400ex to fix sometime. Both needed carbs cleaned.. Such a pain to adjust pilot screws. No recoils though



Heck! Ya got a bucket!!;-))


----------



## little possum

Hahah for sure. Im no squirrel. More of a ground hog. Hahaha. First climbing experiences left me about 20 foot off the ground squatted down on my climbers cause it was the 3rd trip up. I loaned em to my buddy and now I have him for climbing. lol


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Hahah for sure. Im no squirrel. More of a ground hog. Hahaha. First climbing experiences left me about 20 foot off the ground squatted down on my climbers cause it was the 3rd trip up. I loaned em to my buddy and now I have him for climbing. lol



A friend of mine is a very experienced climber , he prefers his bucket truck , 65ft up with no effort .


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Hahah for sure. Im no squirrel. More of a ground hog. Hahaha. First climbing experiences left me about 20 foot off the ground squatted down on my climbers cause it was the 3rd trip up. I loaned em to my buddy and now I have him for climbing. lol



Yeah. You dog! You "loaned" them. Great story. 




Loaned......


----------



## tbone75

Me and my other machinist buddy have been looking at the lathe.Neither one of knows chit about about letric stuff like this! LOL So far we can't find any DC coming out any where?
Time for a back break!!


----------



## jakew88

tbone75 said:


> Me and my other machinist buddy have been looking at the lathe.Neither one of knows chit about about letric stuff like this! LOL So far we can't find any DC coming out any where?
> Time for a back break!!



Have you tried just hard wiring the motor to see if thats good? Haven't read too far back into what you have done exactly.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Me and my other machinist buddy have been looking at the lathe.Neither one of knows chit about about letric stuff like this! LOL So far we can't find any DC coming out any where?
> Time for a back break!!



Follow the 110v ac going in to make sure it's getting to where it's supposed to go .


----------



## dancan

jakew88 said:


> Have you tried just hard wiring the motor to see if thats good? Haven't read too far back into what you have done exactly.



Dc motor so no hardwiring ac to motor lol
He can't find any dc so no go .


----------



## pioneerguy600

jakew88 said:


> Have you tried just hard wiring the motor to see if thats good? Haven't read too far back into what you have done exactly.



The motor is DC, the input is AC so there is a rectifier in there someplace.


----------



## dancan

The rectifier looks like it's in the controller .

Did you follow Ron's test procedure ????




roncoinc said:


> !. check fuse.
> 
> 2.. check AC voltage at 3 and 4.
> if none check for AC voltage at power switch.
> if none check wall outlet
> if AC power check continuity of wires from end of power cord to terminals in switch.
> 3. if power at 3 and 4 unplug machine and check continuity between 6 and 7 to see if safety switch is closing.
> continuity shows safety switch is closing
> if no continuity safety switch is bad,jumper 6 and 7 and try machine.
> 4.. check for AC voltage between 3 and 5. with pot turned up.
> if no voltage switch in pot is bad,jumper 3 and 5 and try.
> 5.. check resistance between P1 and P2 , resistance should vary as pot is turned.
> 6.. check for DC voltage at 1 and 2.
> if no voltage controller is bad.
> 7.. if voltage check black and white wire at motor for DC voltage.
> if voltage motor is bad.




Did you check the fuse ????




roncoinc said:


> Print this out.



See Ron , some of us do pay attention sometimes


----------



## dancan

38 McHappy pills left , 2 bottles of St Ambrose stout gone and not much left of JD , I will not be telling my physio people what I did this weekend LOL 
I did learn that the primer bulb on a mower may not really be working even if it makes the squishy noise .


----------



## tbone75

Lathe went on the back burner for today. Emergency repairs on the OL carpet steam cleaner!  Sounds like it runs,but the brushes don't turn.Don't have a belt anywhere? Hoover don't sell any internal parts?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The rectifier looks like it's in the controller .
> 
> Did you follow Ron's test procedure ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check the fuse ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Ron , some of us do pay attention sometimes



Fuse is good! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The rectifier looks like it's in the controller .
> 
> Did you follow Ron's test procedure ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check the fuse ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Ron , some of us do pay attention sometimes



Safety switch checked out OK.


----------



## tbone75

Checked power at 3 & 4,ok on #3,nothing on #4. Controller checks out OK too.
Power at the wall and cord OK.


----------



## tbone75

My machinist buddy is maintenance part of the time,knows a lot more about this stuff than me! LOL Stihl not nuff ! LOL


----------



## dancan

4 is the other side of the fuse , needs to be 110v going in .
Test # 2 on Ron's chart .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 4 is the other side of the fuse , needs to be 110v going in .
> Test # 2 on Ron's chart .



Don't seem to have 110 at the fuse,either side? Got power at the center of the power switch.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Checked power at 3 & 4,ok on #3,nothing on #4. Controller checks out OK too.
> Power at the wall and cord OK.



Why do you havta make it so hard..
i laid out a plan,follow it !!
power at 3 and 4ok,,thats good,,how about power between 4 and 5 ?? 
check that and let me know .. ,, :msp_sleep:


----------



## dancan

I'd apply 110v direct at 3 and 4 to prove out a bad switch .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 4 is the other side of the fuse , needs to be 110v going in .
> Test # 2 on Ron's chart .



Seems to be no power at #4 ? No power there,nothing going to work I would say? But what do I know!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Why do you havta make it so hard..
> i laid out a plan,follow it !!
> power at 3 and 4ok,,thats good,,how about power between 4 and 5 ??
> check that and let me know .. ,, :msp_sleep:



He's got nothing on 4 .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Why do you havta make it so hard..
> i laid out a plan,follow it !!
> power at 3 and 4ok,,thats good,,how about power between 4 and 5 ??
> check that and let me know .. ,, :msp_sleep:



Busy around here tonight! LOL OL takes priority! LOL BRB


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> He's got nothing on 4 .



#4 from WHERE !! ???
Ok,,back up..
fuse is good ??
no powere between 3 and 4 ??
power to input trminals if switch good ?
then,,no power at 3 and 4 ??
only thing innbetween is switch !
like Aunty said,jump switch to put AC to 3 and 4 !


----------



## tbone75

No power at 4 & 5 . #4 coming out of fuse has no power. Bypass fuse maybe?


----------



## sefh3

Evening all.
Just went to a Halloween party for the kids. Knee is still sore but walkable. Time to carve some pumkins with the kids and watch some football (GO BLUE) and baseball tonight too (GO TIGERS)


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> #4 from WHERE !! ???
> Ok,,back up..
> fuse is good ??
> no powere between 3 and 4 ??
> power to input trminals if switch good ?
> then,,no power at 3 and 4 ??
> only thing innbetween is switch !
> like Aunty said,jump switch to put AC to 3 and 4 !



Got power at 3,so need power to 4 is all I should need?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> No power at 4 & 5 . #4 coming out of fuse has no power. Bypass fuse maybe?



John if you have a multi meter, ohm out the fuse, easy way to tell you if it's bad or not. If the fuse is blown, you will have to find out why. If the fues is good you will get a tone or a value of 1 or lower on the ohm meter.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No power at 4 & 5 . #4 coming out of fuse has no power. Bypass fuse maybe?



power at 3 and 4 meens power switch and fuse is good.

THEN,,...NO power at 4 and 5 meens switch in speed control is bad..
JUMP 4 to 5 and it will work.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> John if you have a multi meter, ohm out the fuse, easy way to tell you if it's bad or not. If the fuse is blown, you will have to find out why. If the fues is good you will get a tone or a value of 1 or lower on the ohm meter.



Jim................remember your talking to a idiot when it comes to that stuff! LOL But may be able to do that? Never had a meter till the past year! Very little know how on using it! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

time...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> power at 3 and 4 meens power switch and fuse is good.
> 
> THEN,,...NO power at 4 and 5 meens switch in speed control is bad..
> JUMP 4 to 5 and it will work.



OK Ron tomorrow! LOL Stihl sitting her with that dang steamer POS in pieces ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> power at 3 and 4 meens power switch and fuse is good.
> 
> THEN,,...NO power at 4 and 5 meens switch in speed control is bad..
> JUMP 4 to 5 and it will work.



Dam that takes me back to teaching at Redstone Arsenal. 

Logic. One step at a time!! 

In order!!

No Shotgunning!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> time...



:msp_confused: Way to early!!


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!
Had pizza soup at my moms for her bday! Yummmmy!!!!
Got my new paintball marker!

Hey Ron I know it's short notice but next Sunday we are planning on goin to oak orchard fishing for the day! Last minute plans sorry! But you are welcome to come!

Played with jred 450 a bit today.....clean! Good spark! Needs switch, choke knob, tank vent, carb rebuild


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam that takes me back to teaching at Redstone Arsenal.
> 
> Logic. One step at a time!!
> 
> In order!!
> 
> No Shotgunning!!



Brain tired.............brain on drugs.............what brain???????????


Where did I put that??

Ron...gave up!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening kids!
> Had pizza soup at my moms for her bday! Yummmmy!!!!
> Got my new paintball marker!
> 
> Hey Ron I know it's short notice but next Sunday we are planning on goin to oak orchard fishing for the day! Last minute plans sorry! But you are welcome to come!
> 
> Played with jred 450 a bit today.....clean! Good spark! Needs switch, choke knob, tank vent, carb rebuild



Pizza soup ?? New one on me ??


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Pizza soup ?? New one on me ??



DUDE.......it's awesome!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Pizza soup ?? New one on me ??



A lot like "Pizza-In-A-Cup"

Way better than "Cup-O-Pizza"













Okay. Recipe time. Sounds good.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> A lot like "Pizza-In-A-Cup"
> 
> Way better than "Cup-O-Pizza"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Recipe time. Sounds good.


I have to get for you....


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I have to get for you....



Me too !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> A lot like "Pizza-In-A-Cup"
> 
> Way better than "Cup-O-Pizza"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Recipe time. Sounds good.



Pizza in a cup??


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Me too !!!!



10-4 lil buddy!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Pizza in a cup??



From "The Jerk" Steve Martin


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> From "The Jerk" Steve Martin



Only seen a little bit of that movie. Not much into them kind of movies.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> A lot like "Pizza-In-A-Cup"
> 
> Way better than "Cup-O-Pizza"
> 
> 
> Okay. Recipe time. Sounds good.





Ok !! , I think ??


----------



## farrell

Everybody go to bed already?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Everybody go to bed already?



Must have??


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> must have??



wtf?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ya all talking bout nonsense. Replaced a neighbors copper water lines this morning,then I built 2 more Stihls today and cut n piled a cord of hardwood.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Sorry. Had to call parents, get food, eat lunch, and catch up. 

And now my new friend, what was the question ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Sorry. Had to call parents, get food, eat lunch, and catch up.
> 
> And now my new friend, what was the question ?



:msp_confused::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl messing with this dang steamer! Think the motor burnt up! Only a year old!! And don't get used that much!! 

They were right Hoover SUCKS!! The wrong way !!


----------



## farrell

Can't wait to buy a shiney new gun and go fishing!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stihl messing with this dang steamer! Think the motor burnt up! Only a year old!! And don't get used that much!!
> 
> They were right Hoover SUCKS!! The wrong way !!



All that stuff is built just like Hoosskies, they break and you toss it away. Hardly any thing built well enough to bother repairing any more, that is wht the Maytag repair man is so lonely....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Can't wait to buy a shiney new gun and go fishing!



Now THAT'S FUNNY!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Now THAT'S FUNNY!!!!



And what's so funny bout it?


----------



## farrell

Was watching the weather channel at my moms today.......NWS is calling for 4" of rain and 65mph winds Monday and Tuesday! Oh boy!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> And what's so funny bout it?



I swear "Second Hand Lions" was written about my uncles. 

When I hear firearms and fishing I think of the opening scene. 

In the pond in waders "You cover em while I reload"


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I swear "Second Hand Lions" was written about my uncles.
> 
> When I hear firearms and fishing I think of the opening scene.
> 
> In the pond in waders "You cover em while I reload"



Oh! Gotcha!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Oh! Gotcha!



A cousin of mine was on a guided salmon trip in upstate NY. 

A guide was telling tales of these 2 brothers. 

Wonderful guys. Outdoorsmen. Friendly and full off fun. 

Toward the end of a great day one story was told that the details were TOO close. 

My cousin asked;

"Were there names Cash and Alvin ?"

Guide did a double take;

"Do you know them?????"

"They're my uncles. Grew up less than a mile from them"

Then the guide learned some more stories. 

One has passed. The other in his 80s is still full of fun with a great laugh. 

And ready to tell you something you never knew. 

I love those guys.


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Hahah for sure. Im no squirrel. More of a ground hog. Hahaha. First climbing experiences left me about 20 foot off the ground squatted down on my climbers cause it was the 3rd trip up. I loaned em to my buddy and now I have him for climbing. lol



Your PM box is full. What Stihl bar you need for the lite bar?


----------



## RandyMac

rock and roll

http://wcatwc.arh.noaa.gov/events/PAAQ/2012/10/28/mcl1uw/1/WEPA41/WEPA41.txt


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> rock and roll
> 
> http://wcatwc.arh.noaa.gov/events/PAAQ/2012/10/28/mcl1uw/1/WEPA41/WEPA41.txt



Wont open lad. Is it me or the link? Lol


----------



## RandyMac

there was a 7.7 off B.C.

Bulletin
public tsunami message number 1
nws west coast/alaska tsunami warning center palmer ak
807 pm pdt sat oct 27 2012

...a tsunami warning is now in effect which includes the
coastal areas of british columbia and alaska from the north
tip of vancouver island british columbia to cape decision
alaska/located 85 miles se of sitka/...

...this message is information only for coastal areas of
california - oregon - washington and british columbia from
the california-mexico border to the north tip of vancouver
island british columbia...

...this message is information only for coastal areas of
alaska from cape decision alaska/located 85 miles se of
sitka/ to attu alaska...


----------



## Stihl 041S

With all the bull$€{{ about the storm here I was still thinking, "Rock and Roll" is about earthquakes, not Nor Easters. 

7.7 Is up there. 

Thanks Randy. 

18 years in earthquake California. 7.7!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Long frickin night!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Stihl 041S said:


> Long frickin night!!!



no ####!

http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/cg...ft&plot_size=large&wl_sensor_hist&plot_backup


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> no ####!
> 
> http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/cg...ft&plot_size=large&wl_sensor_hist&plot_backup




Thanks lad. Interesting. 

I may be back to the coast sooner than I expected. 

A few years to be sure. But not so long as I thought.


----------



## RandyMac

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks lad. Interesting.
> 
> I may be back to the coast sooner than I expected.
> 
> A few years to be sure. But not so long as I thought.



It is a busy night, I get the overflow from 911/Disp, 31 calls so far on the Tsunami nonevent.
The surges are just enough to rile up the bottom and raise a stink, smells like Whale breath here.


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> It is a busy night, I get the overflow from 911/Disp, 31 calls so far on the Tsunami nonevent.
> The surges are just enough to rile up the bottom and raise a stink, smells like Whale breath here.



Well if I keep the sump clean. My machine is okay. Miss the ocean though. 

Pm sending


----------



## Stihl 041S

Even the Slacker Monitors are Slacking.....


----------



## farrell

Morning all of my fellow saw loving slackers!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Checked power at 3 & 4,ok on #3,nothing on #4. Controller checks out OK too.
> Power at the wall and cord OK.



Somebody confused here,,prob me ??
got power on #3 only ?? what you using only one probe on the meter ??? shouldnt read anything then !! dont understand how your testing..

listen vewyy,vewy carefully,,, CHECK POWER BETWEEN #3 AND #4 !!! with power switch on !!
that meens,plug machine in,turn power switch on,turn test meter to read AC volts,put one test probe on #3 and one test probe on #4 , should get 100+ ac volt reading.
let me know.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Even the Slacker Monitors are Slacking.....



Funny thing that , nun of my 'puters would turn on this morning .


----------



## roncoinc

Was that meen ?


----------



## roncoinc

Well the yardsale yestday with the chainsaws was a bust,for saws.
got there and the lady's husband had passed so she was selling off stuff.
the vultures were circling.
i talked to her and decided to help her out.
she had three saws,wanted to keep a good one because she could use it if needed.
almost new dolmar ps510,told her to keep it,gave her my card and said i could get it going and check it out for her whenever.
jred 2045,try to get $50.
Mac maccat, 3518 or something,said best offer,make somebody take it !

She had an almost new 5hp 2in water pump was keeping,but she was selling the pickup hose for it ! told her no,that went with the pump.
told her about variouse other stuff she had around..
dont mind guys getting a good deal off a widow but hate it when they outright take awfull advantage ...
she had an old 2200watt generator,,she said she knew it would need tinkering as they loaned it out last year and it didnt run right.
She said since i helped i could have it for $10.. 
got it home , 2200 watts full load constant duty  not bad.
tank clean,line clean,shutoff valve was plugged,,complete carb clean and adjust and it starts first pull and puts out perfect.
$10 and six hours work !!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Was that meen ?



Could have just been a warning .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Somebody confused here,,prob me ??
> got power on #3 only ?? what you using only one probe on the meter ??? shouldnt read anything then !! dont understand how your testing..
> 
> listen vewyy,vewy carefully,,, CHECK POWER BETWEEN #3 AND #4 !!! with power switch on !!
> that meens,plug machine in,turn power switch on,turn test meter to read AC volts,put one test probe on #3 and one test probe on #4 , should get 100+ ac volt reading.
> let me know.



Nothing that way


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nothing that way



How about from this point TO this point,one probe on each ?
on AC setting..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nothing that way



IF you have no power checking between #3 and #4 that meens,,
power cord bad
switch bad
fuse bad
a broken wire someplace
we can find that out.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How about from this point TO this point,one probe on each ?
> on AC setting..



I will go check! BRB


----------



## farrell

Ron to short a notice to go fishing next Sunday?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Ron to short a notice to go fishing next Sunday?



Sorry it is.
6hrs to sycuse then another three or so to oak orchard


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> I will go check! BRB



Yes got it between there


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yes got it between there



Ok,making up next step.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yes got it between there



continuity between here and here.
you can use the "beep" on the meter to test.
hold probes together and make sure you can hear the beep.
you do know how to check continuity ?


----------



## roncoinc

pic !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> continuity between here and here.
> you can use the "beep" on the meter to test.
> hold probes together and make sure you can hear the beep.
> you do know how to check continuity ?



Cheapo meter,no beep

No i don't


----------



## tbone75

My meter.

Put the dial down where the horse shoe is on 2000 and checked between 4 and fuse,reads zero
That is what my buddy did yesterday?


----------



## farrell

Found several used nice jerds on Craigslist for sale 2159 2165 2171 2186 wouldn't mind gettin one but prolly shouldn't spend the money


----------



## tbone75

This weather just plain sucks! Nothing but rain for the next week! Flood watch till Tues.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> My meter.
> 
> Put the dial down where the horse shoe is on 2000 and checked between 4 and fuse,reads zero
> That is what my buddy did yesterday?



That is for ohm.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> That is for ohm.



OK I just know nothing about these things.Never had anyone to show me?

Dad was real good with this stuff,but he lived in Fla. his last 12 years,so never got around to showing me,when I was interested enough to learn! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My meter.
> 
> Put the dial down where the horse shoe is on 2000 and checked between 4 and fuse,reads zero
> That is what my buddy did yesterday?



put it on 200 and touch leads together,that is continuity.


----------



## roncoinc

never mind the fuse yet,,put leads were arrows point
should read same as leads put together


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> put it on 200 and touch leads together,that is continuity.



Put them together it jumps all over the place? or nothing at all?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Put them together it jumps all over the place? or nothing at all?



you may have a bad lead on the meter or loose tip.
or battery to weak.
should hold steady with leads together.
cant do anything unless meter works.
check it out.
may get gas in car in a bit.
make meter work and we can fix this 
or go to radio shack or homers or lowes and get one !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> you may have a bad lead on the meter or loose tip.
> or battery to weak.
> should hold steady with leads together.
> cant do anything unless meter works.
> check it out.
> may get gas in car in a bit.
> make meter work and we can fix this
> or go to radio shack or homers or lowes and get one !



I think that is the best idea! Go get a better meter!! LOL
Need to go to town anyway,get gas and another new steamer for the OL !!! :bang:

I did check the wire,did same thing as meter,all over the place. LOL

Lets wait till I get another meter!!

Save Ron a bigger head ache!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Found several used nice jerds on Craigslist for sale 2159 2165 2171 2186 wouldn't mind gettin one but prolly shouldn't spend the money



2159 is the same as a 359,2186 would be nice!


----------



## tbone75

Adam I have 2 good crank cases and tanks for a 359. let me see what else I have for them? May not be much?


----------



## tbone75

Heading to town! OL wants her steam cleaner :bang:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Adam I have 2 good crank cases and tanks for a 359. let me see what else I have for them? May not be much?



K lil buddy


----------



## farrell

Back from breasfast with the wife at the dining room table! Corned beef hash and eggs and toast! Yum!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Back from breasfast with the wife at the dining room table! Corned beef hash and eggs and toast! Yum!!!!!



Breakfast at lunch time ?

Just got back from getting gas,car and 15 MORE gals for gen sets.25 gals for two.
lines at station 4 cars deep 
got beer too just in case


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Breakfast at lunch time ?
> 
> Just got back from getting gas,car and 15 MORE gals for gen sets.25 gals for two.
> lines at station 4 cars deep
> got beer too just in case



I knew I forgot something! I forgot the beer!:msp_scared:


----------



## sefh3

Well I spent the night holding my little ones head. I hate the stomach flu. Every 30 minitues (11pm-4am) he was filling the bucket with something. He popped up this morning like nothing ever happen. Too be young again.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Well I spent the night holding my little ones head. I hate the stomach flu. Every 30 minitues (11pm-4am) he was filling the bucket with something. He popped up this morning like nothing ever happen. Too be young again.



With kids there is before and after. ;-))

Morning all!!!

Cars full of gas. Inverters on each. Things idle for ever. Fridge and a couple of lights. Gas range. What a slacker.........

Ron, you a good guy helping Ol John.


----------



## roncoinc

Uncle Rob is awake !! 

Ol marinating some venision tenderloin for the grill later


----------



## farrell

Pork roast and veggies in the crock pot for dinner! To bad I won't be able to enjoy it.......working 3-11 today:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dancan

John , does your meter beep when you put the dial in this position and touch the 2 test leads ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> John , does your meter beep when you put the dial in this position and touch the 2 test leads ??



Thats diode test position,wont beep


----------



## AU_K2500

Afternoon ya bunch of slackers! 

Back from Oklahoma sooner than I wanted. OL says she has a lot to get done. Had a great time. Now its catch up time, what did I miss?


----------



## tbone75

Home from the big town! A LOT lighter in the wallet!! Got the OL her steamer thing,250.00 !!

Picked up another meter,hope it works? LOL

Stihl got to go down to the little town and fill the gas jugs.Didn't want to haul them to the big town to smell all the way there and back! LOL Toss them in the truck to go fill them.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Home from the big town! A LOT lighter in the wallet!! Got the OL her steamer thing,250.00 !!
> 
> Picked up another meter,hope it works? LOL
> 
> Stihl got to go down to the little town and fill the gas jugs.Didn't want to haul them to the big town to smell all the way there and back! LOL Toss them in the truck to go fill them.




Go get em John !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Go get em John !!



I will in just a few! LOL No lines for gas around here. LOL Yet?


----------



## tbone75

New meter,least complicated I could find! LOL

Greenlee brand name?


----------



## tbone75

Got to rest a bit before I go do anything else!! Driving very long really hurts me.Only 30 mins. to Zanesville,but its nuff! LOL Dang feet hurt so bad,hard to walk.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> new meter,least complicated i could find! Lol
> 
> greenlee brand name?



it got a beep !!!


----------



## tbone75

OLis making chili for supper! :msp_thumbsup:

Picked me up some stuff at the store she won't buy me! Black eyed peas and chicken liver !! LOL Love the things !!


----------



## roncoinc

John,get gas,make sure meter has a good battery,rest,,i'll be back after football game


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> it got a beep !!!



It does if you put it on the speaker icon and touch them together?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> It does if you put it on the speaker icon and touch them together?



YUP !! try it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,get gas,make sure meter has a good battery,rest,,i'll be back after football game



OK

OL is watching Squeelers! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YUP !! try it



Yep........BEEP !! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Greenlee is a good name brand. Its not fluke or meterman but its perfect for what your doing


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Greenlee is a good name brand. Its not fluke or meterman but its perfect for what your doing



All lowes had and has to be much better than my other one! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Me and the little man are having a slugfest day. He's watching cartoons and I'm watching football. Wife and daughter are off to yet another party.


----------



## sefh3

Where's Jerry been?


----------



## farrell

sefh3 said:


> Where's Jerry been?



Prolly preparing for the hurricane?!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Where's Jerry been?



Wondering that myself?


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey John when did you say that box would/should be here? Tomorrow? I lost the tracking #


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Uncle Rob is awake !!
> 
> Ol marinating some venision tenderloin for the grill later



Had some of that last night, mmmmmm....mmmmm the best stuff on earth.


----------



## jimdad07

That meter will work great for anything you have to do around the place and on small engines. See you guys a little later.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Thats diode test position,wont beep



My BluePoint meter at the shop will beep on the diode test .
John , that meter looks like it will do the job just fine .
Put it on tone function , touch both probes at both ends of the wire you want to test , if it makes a tone the circuit is good , no tone the circuit is open .
No need to look at the meter to see what the numbers are .
Please unplug your lathe when checking for continuity or magic smoke may appear from that new meter .


----------



## Stihl 041S

If the meter is as good as their tools, it's a waste on a Slug. Lol

Greenlee is industry standard for trade John. 

Think "Greenlee Punch". Cresent wrench. 

Last forever.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey John when did you say that box would/should be here? Tomorrow? I lost the tracking #



03070020000048731786 Mon. maybe? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> My BluePoint meter at the shop will beep on the diode test .
> John , that meter looks like it will do the job just fine .
> Put it on tone function , touch both probes at both ends of the wire you want to test , if it makes a tone the circuit is good , no tone the circuit is open .
> No need to look at the meter to see what the numbers are .
> Please unplug your lathe when checking for continuity or magic smoke may appear from that new meter .




And how do we know this Dan??

I know how I know......don't ask...

Hey Ron. Saw my TS-352 a while ago. When you start in electronics?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> If the meter is as good as their tools, it's a waste on a Slug. Lol
> 
> Greenlee is industry standard for trade John.
> 
> Think "Greenlee Punch". Cresent wrench.
> 
> Last forever.



Its a real good meter to give Ron a huge headache! Poor Smurf!


----------



## tbone75

Got the steamer thing together! OL is happy! LOL Squeelers won,so I didn't have to go hide! LOL

Sihl got to go get gas!!! Maybe in a few?


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> And how do we know this Dan??
> 
> I know how I know......don't ask...
> 
> Hey Ron. Saw my TS-352 a while ago. When you start in electronics?



I've not smoked a meter yet but have shortened the service life of the odd tool by forgetting to unplug LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I've not smoked a meter yet but have shortened the service life of the odd tool by forgetting to unplug LOL



I think I'm the reason they now fuse meters. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And how do we know this Dan??
> 
> I know how I know......don't ask...
> 
> Hey Ron. Saw my TS-352 a while ago. When you start in electronics?



Ron is the puter,electronics,chainsaw,gen set geek! LOL And likely much more? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> My BluePoint meter at the shop will beep on the diode test .
> John , that meter looks like it will do the job just fine .
> Put it on tone function , touch both probes at both ends of the wire you want to test , if it makes a tone the circuit is good , no tone the circuit is open .
> No need to look at the meter to see what the numbers are .
> Please unplug your lathe when checking for continuity or magic smoke may appear from that new meter .



NEVER seen a meter that would beep on diode test,,..
in that mode the meter supplies current to test the diode,,..
diff diodes get diff readings, a beep would serve no purpose ..the readout is what counts.
thats the reason the other ohm readings and beep are on diff settings.
none of my Fluke's did that..
dunno ??
ask the snap on guy if it should ??


----------



## dancan

Durn nosey neighbours 
Askin' the wife 'bout me bein' up on the roof .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> NEVER seen a meter that would beep on diode test,,..
> in that mode the meter supplies current to test the diode,,..
> diff diodes get diff readings, a beep would serve no purpose ..the readout is what counts.
> thats the reason the other ohm readings and beep are on diff settings.
> none of my Fluke's did that..
> dunno ??
> ask the snap on guy if it should ??



I'm thinking .....................................................You might be right , can't remember :confused2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Durn nosey neighbours
> Askin' the wife 'bout me bein' up on the roof .



Did you have enough?


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> And how do we know this Dan??
> 
> I know how I know......don't ask...
> 
> Hey Ron. Saw my TS-352 a while ago. When you start in electronics?



Started school shortly after i got out of the service,,havent stopped learning yet tho ! 
still got a nice older sencore 50 mhz scope,,and other stuff..


----------



## sefh3

That's why I don't like neighbors. Mine's about 1/2 mile down the road.


----------



## roncoinc

Guess i missed John,,next time he shows up dont let him loose..
time for next trouble shooting step !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Guess i missed John,,next time he shows up dont let him loose..
> time for next trouble shooting step !!




John went for gas. You may whistle while you wait. 

Did electronics for 7 years in the service. One year at Hughes while I took machine classes.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you have enough?



Just a part of physio lol
I did need to grab the cane to get to the freezer and pour myself a whiskey .


----------



## tbone75

Gas run now! Won't be long Ron!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> John went for gas. You may whistle while you wait.
> 
> Did electronics for 7 years in the service. One year at Hughes while I took machine classes.



I'm still doing electronics.
not so much but i keep a hand in it.
most junk today aint worth fixin !

most done with my fluke and weller


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I'm still doing electronics.
> not so much but i keep a hand in it.
> most junk today aint worth fixin !
> 
> most done with my fluke and weller



Live my fluke meter. My old boss had a nice meterman with loads of attachments. He was a computer engineer. Even had a thermocouple for reading temp


----------



## farrell

The wife wants to be the first to shoot the new rifle......this should be funny! Gonna have to video tape this!
Should have kept my mouth shut bout getting her Christmas present cause now she won't bothering me bout what she is getting!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Live my fluke meter. My old boss had a nice meterman with loads of attachments. He was a computer engineer. Even had a thermocouple for reading temp



Got all that stuff..
temp,,several diff type of current reading attachments,,probes with needle points,probes with clamp on ends,probes with little spring loaded hooks,,to much stuff


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> The wife wants to be the first to shoot the new rifle......this should be funny! Gonna have to video tape this!
> Should have kept my mouth shut bout getting her Christmas present cause now she won't bothering me bout what she is getting!



Must have missed that.....what you get??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Got all that stuff..
> temp,,several diff type of current reading attachments,,probes with needle points,probes with clamp on ends,probes with little spring loaded hooks,,to much stuff



Isn't that the truth. We had an 8 foot bench with meters on a slanted upper shelf to do what a Fluke hand held does now. Amazing. 

I didnt do electronics for maybe 8 years then got back into it doing pneumatic production machines. Same logic. And, or, nor, regulators, timers. 

Got back into it when we went to logic controllers and solenoids.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Must have missed that.....what you get??



Didn't yet. On Friday gonna go pick one up! Prolly gonna get the ruger unless we find something else!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Didn't yet. On Friday gonna go pick one up! Prolly gonna get the ruger unless we find something else!



Okay. Gotcha. 

I just bought my daughter guns. 

Strangely never shopped with her for guns.


----------



## dancan

Mark ! Did you go campin' this weekend ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Mark ! Did you go campin' this weekend ??



You into that bottle already? Said he came back early cause the OL had stuff to do! :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Mark ! Did you go campin' this weekend ??



Yes sir. It was fantastic. It had been way too long since I had just sat around a fire and drank a couple beers. Used the axe (no motorized equipment allowed) the 8-10 inch red oak put up a right but man it burned good. It had probably fallen some time last year and was ripe for the pickin.


----------



## tbone75

Got 25 gal. of gas ! Should be much more after the chili! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got 25 gal. of gas ! Should be much more after the chili! :hmm3grin2orange:



got a good pic of that new meter ??


----------



## tbone75

I can see a real need for a puter in my shop! That dang steamer thing is noisy!! :msp_mad: Plus save me a lot of up and down the steps!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You into that bottle already? Said he came back early cause the OL had stuff to do! :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:



You be quite over there in the peanut gallery LOL
I just wanted to find out if he got his axe to work seeing he has trouble getting wood cutting tools to work .













:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> New meter,least complicated I could find! LOL
> 
> Greenlee brand name?



This show up?


----------



## tbone75

Here we go


----------



## tbone75

I see the Pit Bull made it back! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Here we go



ok,,here.
try it out on beep by touching two leads together.
check AC by sticking in wall outlet.


----------



## tbone75

Good to go. It beeps,121.5 in wall outlet


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,sart again making sure AC voltage here to here,one probe on each point.
meter set on the 200 like when tested wall outlet.


----------



## roncoinc

Now on the beep setting,test by touching probes..
test here to here.


----------



## roncoinc

I need the results of test2 before goinf further


----------



## roncoinc

only have unit plugged in on voltage tests !


----------



## dancan

John , before you start playin' with lecticty , can I have your 064/066 stuff and the 394 should sumthin' happen ???


----------



## dancan

Robin , you gonna use the storm surge to haul up your boat instead of payin' someone ?


----------



## sefh3

Bypass #6 and #7 and I'm sure it will work. You don't need no dang safety switch... well Dan does though:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got 119.6 

Checked continuity on #4 to fuse too,it beeped


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I need the results of test2 before goinf further



It beeped!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , before you start playin' with lecticty , can I have your 064/066 stuff and the 394 should sumthin' happen ???



You!!! A Husky!! No Way !!


----------



## dancan

394 , good trading fodder .
I could trade that into folding paper LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 394 , good trading fodder .
> I could trade that into folding paper LOL



Could have with the ones you trashed! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Bout time to feed the Slug! Get the OL to stop that noisy azz thing!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Could have with the ones you trashed! :msp_sneaky:



worthless junk , time capsule to remind us of our mistakes in the future LOL


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,unplug unit.
turn power switch ON and beep test between these two points.
if you cant find the switch point try the end of the power plug,may be easier too.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bout time to feed the Slug! Get the OL to stop that noisy azz thing!!



Slime sticks to the rug that hard ??


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> John , before you start playin' with lecticty , can I have your 064/066 stuff and the 394 should sumthin' happen ???


Do I get the 346 then?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Slime sticks to the rug that hard ??



I rub it in!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,,unplug unit.
> turn power switch ON and beep test between these two points.
> if you cant find the switch point try the end of the power plug,may be easier too.



One side will beep,one wont


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> One side will beep,one wont



From #3 to both ends of power plug one will beep and one wont ?


----------



## roncoinc

Now,unit unpluged beep test between the two red and two green.
should get beep on both.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Now,unit unpluged beep test between the two red and two green.
> should get beep on both.




As long as the switch is closed,( on).


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> As long as the switch is closed,( on).



As long as he LEFT it on from last test !!


----------



## Cantdog

WeeeeeeLL....that took 4 tall green cans to catch up from yesterday morning.......Like a bunch of hens....LOLOL!!! Yes the Pit Bull is on dry land again.....Had a beatuiful Sat/Sat evening but at 3:00am the clouds were racing across the sky and by 6:30 drizzel.....on the island. Left pretty early........fair beat up the bay running 25/25 mph into a 15-20 knt NE breeze......decided to pull the outboard......Seaway stihl in the water..both bilge pumps armed...new top chain this yr and new pendant last yr...should be OK ....pulled the bouy up and checked the thimble and swivel just to be certain....may well get nasty here the next couple days....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> From #3 to both ends of power plug one will beep and one wont ?



Yes

Sorry chili break!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yes
> 
> Sorry chili break!



Thats ok,now test4 with switch ON ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now,unit unpluged beep test between the two red and two green.
> should get beep on both.



#3 yes #4 no


----------



## farrell

Long cycle times sometimes suck! Bored out of my skull!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> #3 yes #4 no



On #4 did you try BOTH ends of the power plug ??


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Long cycle times sometimes suck! Bored out of my skull!!!!



Come down here and run up and down the steps for me! LOL


----------



## farrell

Only good thing is I can follow Ron learning John how to troubleshoot the wiring in his lathe!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> On #4 did you try BOTH ends of the power plug ??



Yes


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Come down here and run up and down the steps for me! LOL



Would if I could lil buddy!


----------



## tbone75

Got another PROBLEM! Pulled the fuse out to look at it,dropped it! Gone now?? Have no idea where the hell it went???


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Got another PROBLEM! Pulled the fuse out to look at it,dropped it! Gone now?? Have no idea where the hell it went???



Good job!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Watching John test out this lathes electrics is like watching a 2 year old paint by numbers....LOL...Do I stihl have the number 1 meeen spot????


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Got another PROBLEM! Pulled the fuse out to look at it,dropped it! Gone now?? Have no idea where the hell it went???



We will now call you , Mr. Dumas .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got another PROBLEM! Pulled the fuse out to look at it,dropped it! Gone now?? Have no idea where the hell it went???



:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> #3 yes #4 no



We already tested that circuit and it checked good.
so,,try agin betwen the two red and the two orange with the switch on.
beep test


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Watching John test out this lathes electrics is like watching a 2 year old paint by numbers....LOL...Do I stihl have the number 1 meeen spot????



Saving that MEEN up for me tonight! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> We already tested that circuit and it checked good.
> so,,try agin betwen the two red and the two orange with the switch on.
> beep test



He needs to find the fuse....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

..


sumthin funny goin on here.
shoule have continuity between #4 and plug with the fuse in between as it is a straight run !!
maybe a broken wire in there someplace is what i'm trying to determine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Saving that MEEN up for me tonight! :msp_sneaky:



Not really, feel bad that I am not there with you, we could have it troubleshot in 10-15 mins, probably fixed in that time to if it does not need parts. I realize you are running up and down stairs and that takes time and is exhausting for a "slug"....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> ..
> 
> 
> sumthin funny goin on here.
> shoule have continuity between #4 and plug with the fuse in between as it is a straight run !!
> maybe a broken wire in there someplace is what i'm trying to determine.



Yes,between the fuse and #4 connection.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not really, feel bad that I am not there with you, we could have it troubleshot in 10-15 mins, probably fixed in that time to if it does not need parts. I realize you are running up and down stairs and that takes time and is exhausting for a "slug"....LOL



Yup,,, #1 meenie !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,, #1 meenie !!



Thanks, Ron. I thought there for a time I might be slipping....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

John,,if there is no continuity between #4 and the end of the power plug there is a break in that line someplace and no AC power to the unit to make it run.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks, Ron. I thought there for a time I might be slipping....LOL



Oh you are! Ron is just being nice!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks, Ron. I thought there for a time I might be slipping....LOL



Well,,you have been slacking a bit latelly


----------



## tbone75

TIME!!! Got it running!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

Now I'm thinking I should put a Husky on ebay. With all those closet lovers out there, I'm sure I could enough money to send a plane ticket to Ron to get him down to John's to fix this lathe.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> TIME!!! Got it running!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



what happened ???
bad fuse holder !!! ??


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> TIME!!! Got it running!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well............


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ..
> 
> 
> sumthin funny goin on here.
> shoule have continuity between #4 and plug with the fuse in between as it is a straight run !!
> maybe a broken wire in there someplace is what i'm trying to determine.



I jumped a wire across where the fuse was......... Held the wire on that needs soldered on,turned it on.Away it went!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

Found the fuse I take it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The MS 360 that I just put a new piston in is still giving me trouble. It has great compression and I just rebuilt the carb this morning. It started a bit hard, 7 pulls with the choke on, not primed before trying, should have primed it. It started but runs lean so now I need to pull a VAC test and likely a pressure test to determine where the leak is. I thought the broken base gasket had caused the piston scoring but it might be deeper than that. Will keep all updated.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> what happened ???
> bad fuse holder !!! ??



What I am thinking now?


----------



## sefh3

Short in the fuse wire or bad holder?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Found the fuse I take it.



Nope. LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> The MS 360 that I just put a new piston in is still giving me trouble. It has great compression and I just rebuilt the carb this morning. It started a bit hard, 7 pulls with the choke on, not primed before trying, should have primed it. It started but runs lean so now I need to pull a VAC test and likely a pressure test to determine where the leak is. I thought the broken base gasket had caused the piston scoring but it might be deeper than that. Will keep all updated.



Flywheel side seal.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> What I am thinking now?



Good thing you lost that fuse!


----------



## roncoinc

Time to stand in the warm rain locker awhile,back in a bit to see what happened.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> The MS 360 that I just put a new piston in is still giving me trouble. It has great compression and I just rebuilt the carb this morning. It started a bit hard, 7 pulls with the choke on, not primed before trying, should have primed it. It started but runs lean so now I need to pull a VAC test and likely a pressure test to determine where the leak is. I thought the broken base gasket had caused the piston scoring but it might be deeper than that. Will keep all updated.



Send it to me. You don't need to go through all that trouble of replacing a seal. 

I have learned to pull a vac test on all rebuilds. What I think causes lean seizure usually means there is something else wrong too,


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> The MS 360 that I just put a new piston in is still giving me trouble. It has great compression and I just rebuilt the carb this morning. It started a bit hard, 7 pulls with the choke on, not primed before trying, should have primed it. It started but runs lean so now I need to pull a VAC test and likely a pressure test to determine where the leak is. I thought the broken base gasket had caused the piston scoring but it might be deeper than that. Will keep all updated.



Just use it for a wheel chock or door stop! No reason to fuss with it!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time to stand in the warm rain locker awhile,back in a bit to see what happened.



Thanks Ron !!!!!!! I owe you big time for this one!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Flywheel side seal.



Most likely but either seal or the intake boot, I know the fuel line is good( tested), the impulse line is good, sparkplug is tight and I made a new base gasket.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Send it to me. You don't need to go through all that trouble of replacing a seal.
> 
> I have learned to pull a vac test on all rebuilds. What I think causes lean seizure usually means there is something else wrong too,



It will get a VAC test now, not one has ever beat me yet. Not even the most poison 359 that was ever released from the factory as the most trouble ridden saw to ever not run properly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Just use it for a wheel chock or door stop! No reason to fuss with it!:msp_biggrin:



I love fussin with free saws, free Stihls are like candy to me, now if it was a Hoooskie it would be a boat anchor or a wheel chock or just landfill....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It will get a VAC test now, not one has ever beat me yet. Not even the most poison 359 that was ever released from the factory as the most trouble ridden saw to ever not run properly.



Now it wasn't the saw! Just a junk carb !!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I love fussin with free saws, free Stihls are like candy to me, now if it was a Hoooskie it would be a boat anchor or a wheel chock or just landfill....LOL



If it was a husky the proper thing to do would be to send it to me for proper disposal or burial!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now it wasn't the saw! Just a junk carb !!



I believe the poison 359 was a bit before your time on here.Several years ago a dealer friend of mine handed me a 359 that he sold new to a fellow down the shore a bit. It was pure poison from the outset, never ran right from hour one and only got worse every attempt to correct the problems There was 7 major problems with this particular saw and I traced them down one at a time til every one was corrected and the saw finally worked better than a new one once I ported and mm it. Sold it for more than it certainly was worth but no where what it cost to repair....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Now to order the missing parts for the lathe.Should be a set of gears for it besides what is on it,chuck key and spanner wrenches. Chuck key I can make easy nuff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> If it was a husky the proper thing to do would be to send it to me for proper disposal or burial!:msp_biggrin:



Dan does that for me at no cost....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now to order the missing parts for the lathe.Should be a set of gears for it besides what is on it,chuck key and spanner wrenches. Chuck key I can make easy nuff.



Gears for the thread lead??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I believe the poison 359 was a bit before your time on here.Several years ago a dealer friend of mine handed me a 359 that he sold new to a fellow down the shore a bit. It was pure poison from the outset, never ran right from hour one and only got worse every attempt to correct the problems There was 7 major problems with this particular saw and I traced them down one at a time til every one was corrected and the saw finally worked better than a new one once I ported and mm it. Sold it for more than it certainly was worth but no where what it cost to repair....LOL



I read a lot of your thread on it! Big mess!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gears for the thread lead??



Yes,cheap set up.LOL Like the very old ones were! LOL need to change gears for different threads.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan does that for me at no cost....LOL



No charge from either! I would even pay the shipping! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I read a lot of your thread on it! Big mess!! LOL



That thing shure was a black eye for Husky around here, a bad news saw like it travels fast and furious, Husqvarna should have replaced that saw pronto but they dragged their heels and the Dealer could not figure it out, another dealer did not either and two other repair shops tried but they gave up. It just seemed the more they worked on it the worse it got....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes,cheap set up.LOL Like the very old ones were! LOL need to change gears for different threads.



That`s what I figured from what I had read about them.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The MS 360 that I just put a new piston in is still giving me trouble. It has great compression and I just rebuilt the carb this morning. It started a bit hard, 7 pulls with the choke on, not primed before trying, should have primed it. It started but runs lean so now I need to pull a VAC test and likely a pressure test to determine where the leak is. I thought the broken base gasket had caused the piston scoring but it might be deeper than that. Will keep all updated.



Glad i dont work on them thangs,always breaking down  if it aint seals it's bearings or wallered out bearing holes in the case or coils or blown base gaskets or leaking intake boots , etc...
WHEW !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> No charge from either! I would even pay the shipping! LOL



LOL,..I don`t have to box them up or take them to the PO to send off, the smell would choke me being that clsoe to it....


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> I love fussin with free saws, free Stihls are like candy to me, now if it was a Hoooskie it would be a boat anchor or a wheel chock or just landfill....LOL



Fill dirt for concrete works for me.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s what I figured from what I had read about them.



Good nuff for me to learn a little. And cheap nuff too! Now that it runs! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Glad i dont work on them thangs,always breaking down  if it aint seals it's bearings or wallered out bearing holes in the case or coils or blown base gaskets or leaking intake boots , etc...
> WHEW !!!



That`s why I get them for "FREE" , and they usually cost close to squat to repair them, once done I have a saw that will last me for life. I don`t need one saw to last me for life any more cause now I have 56 great running PRO Stihls and there is no way I could wear them all out......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Fill dirt for concrete works for me.



Works for Dan also, he needs them to fill in his yard.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good nuff for me to learn a little. And cheap nuff too! Now that it runs! LOL



So ??? did i miss what the problem was ????????????????????


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good nuff for me to learn a little. And cheap nuff too! Now that it runs! LOL



Yep,..a good starting place, can always start a collectin of them after you get this one running good, just like saws.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s why I get them for "FREE" , and they usually cost close to squat to repair them, once done I have a saw that will last me for life. I don`t need one saw to last me for life any more cause now I have 56 great running PRO Stihls and there is no way I could wear them all out......LOL



I know why Stihl's dont wear out..
they brake down so often you CANT wear them out !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So ??? did i miss what the problem was ????????????????????



I think the fuse holder is muffed up? Hook the wires together there,it runs! Got to hold that other wire on that needs soldered on too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> So ??? did i miss what the problem was ????????????????????



:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..a good starting place, can always start a collectin of them after you get this one running good, just like saws.....LOL



To bad I don't have the mill over here too! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I know why Stihl's dont wear out..
> they brake down so often you CANT wear them out !! LOL !!



Not after I fix em, don`t know what other idiots do to them but I like it, cause I get them sooo cheap and fix em right, then they stay with me or go to someone that knows how to take care of them. Never have them come back but I am very fussy about who gets one.......LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I think the fuse holder is muffed up? Hook the wires together there,it runs! Got to hold that other wire on that needs soldered on too.



Said there was something in that circuit.
was working toward that area.
unless the fuse is bad.
is it one of those inline spring loaded twist together types ?
you can TRY the soldering gun you got,if you clean well and use good flux and solder..
heat up gun all the way and wipe the tip on a wet sponge to clean it.
then tin the connection and tin the wire seperate,then solder together.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> To bad I don't have the mill over here too! LOL



You will get at that now, once you get started the mill will be next.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Said there was something in that circuit.
> was working toward that area.
> unless the fuse is bad.
> is it one of those inline spring loaded twist together types ?
> you can TRY the soldering gun you got,if you clean well and use good flux and solder..
> heat up gun all the way and wipe the tip on a wet sponge to clean it.
> then tin the connection and tin the wire seperate,then solder together.



Should have ,John solder the EL Wire connections I did up to take to Burning Man, the wires are the same dia as the human hair.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Said there was something in that circuit.
> was working toward that area.
> unless the fuse is bad.
> is it one of those inline spring loaded twist together types ?
> you can TRY the soldering gun you got,if you clean well and use good flux and solder..
> heat up gun all the way and wipe the tip on a wet sponge to clean it.
> then tin the connection and tin the wire seperate,then solder together.



Fuse holder is one it drops in then twist the top on.

What flux do I need? Got a couple tins of flux,but? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Should have ,John solder the EL Wire connections I did up to take to Burning Man, the wires are the same dia as the human hair.....LOL



Said you would show us that suit! You taint yet!! :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not after I fix em, don`t know what other idiots do to them but I like it, cause I get them sooo cheap and fix em right, then they stay with me or go to someone that knows how to take care of them. Never have them come back but I am very fussy about who gets one.......LOL



" other" idiots ??? 
is that like John sayin " other " slugs ??
Rob sayin " other " machinists ??
are ALL stihl lovers " idiots " ??

dont know what " THOSE " idiots do to them may have been a better choice of words for you,,,but i like it just fine the way you did word it  LOL !

Your down to number TWO !!! otstir:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You will get at that now, once you get started the mill will be next.



Would like to find something smaller and newer that the one I have! LOL That thing must weigh 5 ton !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Fuse holder is one it drops in then twist the top on.
> 
> What flux do I need? Got a couple tins of flux,but? LOL



Ok,,one of those black ones ,wire runs up inside the bottom thru a spring and wire has a solder tip on the end ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> " other" idiots ???
> is that like John sayin " other " slugs ??
> Rob sayin " other " machinists ??
> are ALL stihl lovers " idiots " ??
> 
> dont know what " THOSE " idiots do to them may have been a better choice of words for you,,,but i like it just fine the way you did word it  LOL !
> 
> Your down to number TWO !!! otstir:



Who is #1 now?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> " other" idiots ???
> is that like John sayin " other " slugs ??
> Rob sayin " other " machinists ??
> are ALL stihl lovers " idiots " ??
> 
> dont know what " THOSE " idiots do to them may have been a better choice of words for you,,,but i like it just fine the way you did word it  LOL !
> 
> Your down to number TWO !!! otstir:



Well Ron, that`s a far ranging question, other idiots to me are the owners of saws I have an interest in that don`t know how to mix fuel, or not to run straight gas in them, or if they develop an air leak not to run them that way. Most Stihls I get have scored pistons caused by one or more of the fore mentioned problems, I could call them dumbasses but no matter what I cal them I end up with a good saw for cheap, that makes me happy.....:msp_biggrin::msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,one of those black ones ,wire runs up inside the bottom thru a spring and wire has a solder tip on the end ??



Yep that be it!


----------



## roncoinc

John,,what DO you have for choices of flux and solder..
then need to fix fuse holder.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep that be it!



put more solder on the tip.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well Ron, that`s a far ranging question, other idiots to me are the owners of saws I have an interest in that don`t know how to mix fuel, or not to run straight gas in them, or if they develop an air leak not to run them that way. Most Stihls I get have scored pistons caused by one or more of the fore mentioned problems, I could call them dumbasses but no matter what I cal them I end up with a good saw for cheap, that makes me happy.....:msp_biggrin::msp_wink:



Like them idiots!! And all the saws I get from them!! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Would like to find something smaller and newer that the one I have! LOL That thing must weigh 5 ton !



They were built solid back when....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> john,,what do you have for choices of flux and solder..
> Then need to fix fuse holder.



brb


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Like them idiots!! And all the saws I get from them!! LOL



Me to!!


----------



## Cantdog

John.....If you have soldering to do...doesn't matter what you use for heat...the same applies...the material soldered MUST melt the solder...not the iron.....for a good joint..the heat must be correct and the parts must accept/melt the solder...clean of course is beyond speaking of......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> John.....If you have soldering to do...doesn't matter what you use for heat...the same applies...the material soldered MUST melt the solder...not the iron.....for a good joint..the heat must be correct and the parts must accept/melt the solder...clean of course is beyond speaking of......



With what he needs to do about 650 deg would work..screwdriver tip with that big hole the wire goes thru.
weller #47728 or similiar.

you can do the solder lessons if you like 
share the work load ??
gimme a break ??


----------



## tbone75

Same stuff in both tins,maybe?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Now to order the missing parts for the lathe.Should be a set of gears for it besides what is on it,chuck key and spanner wrenches. Chuck key I can make easy nuff.





roncoinc said:


> " other" idiots ???
> is that like John sayin " other " slugs ??
> Rob sayin " other " machinists ??
> are ALL stihl lovers " idiots " ??
> 
> dont know what " THOSE " idiots do to them may have been a better choice of words for you,,,but i like it just fine the way you did word it  LOL !
> 
> Your down to number TWO !!! otstir:



He said number TWO........poop


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Same stuff in both tins,maybe?



that will work,,,,if you are concerned with left over acid,spray it down after with carb cleaner..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Back on center of photo,







tbone75 said:


> Said you would show us that suit! You taint yet!! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

Trying to get that little stub sticking out of the switch hot nuff to melt the solder worries me! Afraid to melt the switch!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Back on center of photo,



I like that Jerry! Lot of work putting that together!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Trying to get that little stub sticking out of the switch hot nuff to melt the solder worries me! Afraid to melt the switch!



take some stranded copper wire and wrap it around with lots of loose ends to act as a heat sink.
just dont get solder on it !
small hemostats,etc..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> take some stranded copper wire and wrap it around with lots of loose ends to act as a heat sink.
> just dont get solder on it !
> small hemostats,etc..



OK I can see what you mean. Think I can do it OK. Be much easier with a iron !


----------



## tbone75

May run into radio shack to see what they have tomorrow? Get a fuse and a iron.


----------



## roncoinc

My shift is over !!
time for Robins soldering shift 
Jerry's meen shift.
Aunty Dan's sleeping shift.

I may order me one of them new fangled chinese soldering,desoldering,heat wave,power supply stations i see on the bay 
tho i dont work on steals so i wont need the hot air part to replace all the bearings that go bad before the saws run out of fuel


----------



## tbone75

Did a lot of brazing before,and copper pipes.Just not anything like this! LOL Never had any luck,could be I didn't tin both sides maybe?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My shift is over !!
> time for Robins soldering shift
> Jerry's meen shift.
> Aunty Dan's sleeping shift.
> 
> I may order me one of them new fangled chinese soldering,desoldering,heat wave,power supply stations i see on the bay
> tho i dont work on steals so i wont need the hot air part to replace all the bearings that go bad before the saws run out of fuel



The one you showed me?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> May run into radio shack to see what they have tomorrow? Get a fuse and a iron.



RS aint got chit !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> RS aint got chit !!



OK............never mind. LOL order one! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The one you showed me?



something like this,,i didnt look to far so may be better ones.
this goes up to 60 watts,do big stuff.
comes with multiple tips,they wear out,need spares,//
937D Soldering Station SMD Japan Heater Iron Welding ESD Welder Digital Tool | eBay


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Did a lot of brazing before,and copper pipes.Just not anything like this! LOL Never had any luck,could be I didn't tin both sides maybe?



You using a Weller?
Yes tin both ends before trying to join, takes far less heat and time to join. I soldered the EL Wire with my industrial Weller....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK............never mind. LOL order one! LOL



This is really nice,,but dont need that quality..

Weller WD1 Professional Soldering Station | eBay


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You using a Weller?
> Yes tin both ends before trying to join, takes far less heat and time to join. I soldered the EL Wire with my industrial Weller....LOL



No I have a very old Wen ! LOL Had it for more years than I can remember? Ok to do car stereo wires is about all!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> something like this,,i didnt look to far so may be better ones.
> this goes up to 60 watts,do big stuff.
> comes with multiple tips,they wear out,need spares,//
> 937D Soldering Station SMD Japan Heater Iron Welding ESD Welder Digital Tool | eBay



My daughter bought me one of them when I was out in Cali before going up to BM, soldered up a lot of EL Wire with it, worked great but it takes a lot longer to get up to heat than my gun.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> This is really nice,,but dont need that quality..
> 
> Weller WD1 Professional Soldering Station | eBay



Nah...........LOL To much for a Slug!

Dad had a nice one,but have no idea where it went? Bet he gave it away. One he brought home from work. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> My daughter bought me one of them when I was out in Cali before going up to BM, soldered up a lot of EL Wire with it, worked great but it takes a lot longer to get up to heat than my gun.



A gun is crude,no temp control,no diff tips for diff work,like a cigarette lighter out of a car ! LOL !
i could never solder in a transistor with a gun !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> A gun is crude,no temp control,no diff tips for diff work,like a cigarette lighter out of a car ! LOL !
> i could never solder in a transistor with a gun !



I solder everything with my gun, no need for temp control, just heat enough to join, no more no less.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A gun is crude,no temp control,no diff tips for diff work,like a cigarette lighter out of a car ! LOL !
> i could never solder in a transistor with a gun !



I will just wait till I get a iron to do that wire.Need other parts for it anyway before I do much with it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I solder everything with my gun, no need for temp control, just heat enough to join, no more no less.



I wanted an iron for a long time.Now I know what to get!Thanks to Ron ! LOL

Just can't do small stuff with a gun.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well we solved a lot here tonight, I am going to call "time" for me.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well we solved a lot here tonight, I am going to call "time" for me.



Nite Jerry!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I solder everything with my gun, no need for temp control, just heat enough to join, no more no less.



As long as "everything" you solder is not heat critical or in a small space or is not ESD sensitive or on a ribbon trace or an etched trace or,, i suppose you could get by..
would like to see you do some SMT with a gun 
then there is always having a tool that does all you need to do and not one that can do stuff you will never do..
i even have an IR temp reader i have to use on some stuff,,,,but yo probly dont go there...
battery cables and such are easy


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> As long as "everything" you solder is not heat critical or in a small space or is not ESD sensitive or on a ribbon trace or an etched trace or,, i suppose you could get by..
> would like to see you do some SMT with a gun
> then there is always having a tool that does all you need to do and not one that can do stuff you will never do..
> i even have an IR temp reader i have to use on some stuff,,,,but yo probly dont go there...
> battery cables and such are easy



I will order that one for 60 bucks tonight! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Time !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time !!



Nite Ron !

Thanks for your help!! I owe you !!

For the headaches !!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Time to fix someone else!

Used mine up for a while! :hmm3grin2orange:


Thanks to all you guys!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> A gun is crude,no temp control,no diff tips for diff work,like a cigarette lighter out of a car ! LOL !
> i could never solder in a transistor with a gun !



I agee with the man. We used heatsinks on everything. NO toasted insulation allowed. 1/16-1/8" joint to insulation. 

And polish joint to inspect. 

NOT THAT JOINT. LOL

temp control is the bees knees.....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> With what he needs to do about 650 deg would work..screwdriver tip with that big hole the wire goes thru.
> weller #47728 or similiar.
> 
> you can do the solder lessons if you like
> share the work load ??
> gimme a break ??



Weller is good...bought mine used when I was 15 yrs old......long story..stihl works fine...2 speed.....headlight...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Weller is good...bought mine used when I was 15 yrs old......long story..stihl works fine...2 speed.....headlight...



Late night Dog? LOL

I am going to bed now! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Late night Dog? LOL
> 
> I am going to bed now! LOL



Not on purpose......crashed on couch....me too.......ZZZZlacker Dan should be along soon..


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Robin. 

Thanks for the boating stories. Told them to Jesse.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Anyone having trouble with yahoo ?


----------



## dancan

Can't help you on yahoo , they're probably the next ''was big'' about to disappear .
Mornin' all , including ZZZSlackerzz !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan

What would you suggest ??


----------



## dancan

You using it for mail ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> You using it for mail ?



Yup. That's it.


----------



## dancan

The 2 big ones that look like they'll be around for a bit yet are Gmail and Hotmail .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> The 2 big ones that look like they'll be around for a bit yet are Gmail and Hotmail .



Thanks my friend. Any requests ?


----------



## dancan

Winning loto ticket numbers for the next draw .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Winning loto ticket numbers for the next draw .



Okay.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Heavy wet morning here, very dark for this time of day.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Jerry.



Morning uncle Rob.


----------



## dancan

Trouble brewing on the Bounty again .

Hurricane Sandy forces HMS Bounty evacuation - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Trouble brewing on the Bounty again .
> 
> Hurricane Sandy forces HMS Bounty evacuation - Nova Scotia - CBC News



That is very sad......


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is just plain dumb, they knew this storm was coming this way for more than a week now. Its only 2 days sailing from anywhere out there in that hurricane path to a sheltered place to tie up.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is just plain dumb, they knew this storm was coming this way for more than a week now. Its only 2 days sailing from anywhere out there in that hurricane path to a sheltered place to tie up.



Thats what i thot when i checked out the link .

Catain should be removed for putting crew and ship in danger !


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Morning kids!



your goin fishen when ??? 

storm still on track for PA !


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is just plain dumb, they knew this storm was coming this way for more than a week now. Its only 2 days sailing from anywhere out there in that hurricane path to a sheltered place to tie up.



Come on Jerry that makes sense! You know people rarely do anything that makes sense!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> your goin fishen when ???
> 
> storm still on track for PA !



This coming sunday
4-6 inches of rain and 65 mph wind gusts forecast for today through tomorrow


----------



## tbone75

Morning ladies.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Morning ladies.



Morning John figured you would be sleeping in after all the running up and down the stairs!


----------



## tbone75

50-70 mph winds here today! All this rain,trees will be down every where!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 50-70 mph winds here today! All this rain,trees will be down every where!



Battin down the hatches!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Morning John figured you would be sleeping in after all the running up and down the stairs!



Darn near 2am before i got to sleep. Weather isn't helping,everything hurts. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Darn near 2am before i got to sleep. Weather isn't helping,everything hurts. LOL



Gotta run to town in a bit then come home and sharpen saws!


----------



## tbone75

Ordered the iron with the heat gun last night. Rob helped make up my mind. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Gotta run to town in a bit then come home and sharpen saws!



Mine are ready to go! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Ordered the iron with the heat gun last night. Rob helped make up my mind. LOL



I have to order fuel oil:msp_mad:


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Fellas, Hope everybody over there on the east coast stay safe.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I have to order fuel oil:msp_mad:



Cut more wood! LOL


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning Fellas, Hope everybody over there on the east coast stay safe.



I have been practicing "Duck & Cover" all morning!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ordered the iron with the heat gun last night. Rob helped make up my mind. LOL



Got a link ?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning Fellas, Hope everybody over there on the east coast stay safe.



Morning Sparky !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Cut more wood! LOL



Won't do me no good........don't heat with wood!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got a link ?



First one you showed me.

Hang on I will get it!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> First one you showed me.
> 
> Hang on I will get it!



This should take awhile! A slug playin fetch!


----------



## tbone75

SMD Rework Soldering LCD Digital Station Hot Air Gun Solder Iron Welder 11 Tips | eBay


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Won't do me no good........don't heat with wood!



Time to start!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Time to start!



Would if I could! Ain't never talked to my landlords bout it. Would like just a lil one in the living room!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> This should take awhile! A slug playin fetch!



A Slug with dial up !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> SMD Rework Soldering LCD Digital Station Hot Air Gun Solder Iron Welder 11 Tips | eBay



athat thing goes to 896 deg !! 

with a big tip and the hot air gun you can fix fuel tanks on saws now.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> This should take awhile! A slug playin fetch!



LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mornin sparky


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> athat thing goes to 896 deg !!
> 
> with a big tip and the hot air gun you can fix fuel tanks on saws now.



and weld plastic


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> athat thing goes to 896 deg !!
> 
> with a big tip and the hot air gun you can fix fuel tanks on saws now.



Great! You showed it to me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> and weld plastic



Could be another big headache for you!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Could be another big headache for you!!



I posted a video on welding a tank seem.


----------



## AU_K2500

Well when we all hear about a house fire that was started due to "faulty wiring" in Ohio well all know it was John.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I posted a video on welding a tank seem.



Slug on dial up :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well when we all hear about a house fire that was started due to "faulty wiring" in Ohio well all know it was John.



Don't say that! Been through 2 house fires when I was a kid! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Don't say that! Been through 2 house fires when I was a kid! :msp_ohmy:



My bad slug. :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Fire? Better go stir that up! Cold in here! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. Still up. Went to Stihl dealer.

Found out they got rid of all their parts saws!

Mark, Stihl can order that case that holds all the tools. 

$40 each. He couldn't sell them. Must order 4. 

Want one of the 4?

REAL CRISPY. Used to pay to feel this way.


----------



## farrell

Creeks are starting to get deep! 
Back from town
Ordered fuel
Now I'm snuggling with lil guy!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all. Still up. Went to Stihl dealer.
> 
> Found out they got rid of all their parts saws!
> 
> Mark, Stihl can order that case that holds all the tools.
> 
> $40 each. He couldn't sell them. Must order 4.
> 
> Want one of the 4?
> 
> REAL CRISPY. Used to pay to feel this way.



Sure....I'd love one even though I don't have a stihl to put in it...that will give me an excuse to get one!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Anybody gets a box from me, those grey things are Pig Mats. 

Absorb oil. Depends for Huskys.


----------



## roncoinc

Doing gen set trouble shooting over yahoo messenger,,handy with pictures


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Doing gen set trouble shooting over yahoo messenger,,handy with pictures



You gonna get another headache! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You gonna get another headache! LOL



Some pictures with arrows and specs and all going good now


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Some pictures with arrows and specs and all going good now



Very good Ron! LOL

if my buddy gives me this other generator,may need to do that with me? LOL He thinks the diaods are bad?


----------



## tbone75

What a crappy day outside! Wind is picking up now,stihl raining too!


----------



## tbone75

Really hate to ask,but anyone know how to get them motor out of the case on a mini-mac? All the screws are out,but stihl won't come out?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Really hate to ask,but anyone know how to get them motor out of the case on a mini-mac? All the screws are out,but stihl won't come out?



16lbs sledge works great!


----------



## Cantdog

Little damp here..not raining.... sun is in and out...wind is 10-15 knts NE, steady I expect it to go down hill pretty soon. 

Kazawaki genset all ready....

Got to head to the shop and grab a saw to have at home...

Got to go tuck Hoss in too....I expecrt he's wiggin...pressure changes freak him out...

Glass has gone down a couple clicks in the last hour.....getting closer...LOL!!!


----------



## farrell

Latest track has the storm a lil farther west close to Altoona Pa on Tuesday morning then north of Williamsport Pa on Wednesday morning then north of fort drum Ny on Thursday morning


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Little damp here..not raining.... sun is in and out...wind is 10-15 knts NE, steady I expect it to go down hill pretty soon.
> 
> Kazawaki genset all ready....
> 
> Got to head to the shop and grab a saw to have at home...
> 
> Got to go tuck Hoss in too....I expecrt he's wiggin...pressure changes freak him out...
> 
> Glass has gone down a couple clicks in the last hour.....getting closer...LOL!!!



Good luck over there! Better grab 3 saws! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Latest track has the storm a lil farther west close to Altoona Pa on Tuesday morning then north of Williamsport Pa on Wednesday morning then north of fort drum Ny on Thursday morning



Hope it don't slap you around !

Wind is nuts here right now! Getting stronger as the day goes. Ready as I can get. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hope it don't slap you around !
> 
> Wind is nuts here right now! Getting stronger as the day goes. Ready as I can get. LOL



I'm surprised ain't really doin anything here........lite rain and lite wind.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I'm surprised ain't really doin anything here........lite rain and lite wind.



There is a storm stalled over the middle of Ohio right now,plus the other big one coming from the east.


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey john. I just checked that tracking number and it says something about quarantine...I don't know. They say its been destroyed under suspision of chemical warfare....did you forget to wrap them up in a plastic bag first? 

Never knew poulans smelled that bad.


----------



## farrell

The guy with the jreds text me back bout the 2159 ($400) and 2186 ($600) both rebuilt. Seems steep?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Very good Ron! LOL
> 
> if my buddy gives me this other generator,may need to do that with me? LOL He thinks the diaods are bad?



got me on that one.
diodes convert AC to DC,dunno what they would be doing in a generator unless it's a DC generator. ?


----------



## farrell

Here comes the heavy stuff!
Doppler Radar National Mosaic


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john. I just checked that tracking number and it says something about quarantine...I don't know. They say its been destroyed under suspision of chemical warfare....did you forget to wrap them up in a plastic bag first?
> 
> Never knew poulans smelled that bad.



You may find out today? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Really hate to ask,but anyone know how to get them motor out of the case on a mini-mac? All the screws are out,but stihl won't come out?



theres a bolt on the bottom,and a plastic tab 
push in on tab and pry out.
oops,unhook throttle linkage.


----------



## sefh3

No rain up here. Just windy as all get out. Blowing good at times.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Here comes the heavy stuff!
> Doppler Radar National Mosaic



getting miserable here and not even close as to you !!

tie the kids to your legs and hold on !!! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> got me on that one.
> diodes convert AC to DC,dunno what they would be doing in a generator unless it's a DC generator. ?



Most likely he don't know what it is. LOL 
Said he looked it up at Jacks,they had them? What ever they are? Its a old one.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> theres a bolt on the bottom,and a plastic tab
> push in on tab and pry out.
> oops,unhook throttle linkage.



OK,bolt is out.Seen that tab! Thanks Ron................I think? LOL

Only ones I have worked on are the 310 and 320. They SUCK!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Most likely he don't know what it is. LOL
> Said he looked it up at Jacks,they had them? What ever they are? Its a old one.



maybe brushes ?? 

whats it dont do ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> maybe brushes ??
> 
> whats it dont do ??



Says it puts out power,but then if fades out. If that makes any sense


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Says it puts out power,but then if fades out. If that makes any sense



Nope,dont make any sense.
could be brushes,,,,,,,,,.
could be ac voltage regulator..
need hands on info.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You may find out today? LOL



Do I need gloves and a respirator?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope,dont make any sense.
> could be brushes,,,,,,,,,.
> could be ac voltage regulator..
> need hands on info.



Yep! have to wait till he brings it over.

Puter won't stay on,gets windy it must mess with the phone lines?

Nephew just called,wants to bring over 3 generators for me to look at! Told him I know nothing about them!!  Said it motor problems,not generator. OK , MAYBE! LOL A very old little sears,new yamaha,and a welder? 

Why did he wait till he may need one? :bang:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Do I need gloves and a respirator?



Nah ............... There safe! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep! have to wait till he brings it over.
> 
> Puter won't stay on,gets windy it must mess with the phone lines?
> 
> Nephew just called,wants to bring over 3 generators for me to look at! Told him I know nothing about them!!  Said it motor problems,not generator. OK , MAYBE! LOL A very old little sears,new yamaha,and a welder?
> 
> Why did he wait till he may need one? :bang:



Fixed the $10 one i got at yardsale satday,one over internet this mornin,could do another now that you have agood METER !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep! have to wait till he brings it over.
> 
> Puter won't stay on,gets windy it must mess with the phone lines?
> 
> Nephew just called,wants to bring over 3 generators for me to look at! Told him I know nothing about them!!  Said it motor problems,not generator. OK , MAYBE! LOL A very old little sears,new yamaha,and a welder?
> 
> Why did he wait till he may need one? :bang:



what they doing ?? surging ?


----------



## roncoinc

getting some good gusts of wind now,,would doubt i lose power


----------



## farrell

Worst of it suppose to get here tonight! Maybe fun driving home from work! The wife should have an interesting drive to work at 3am tomorrow!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Worst of it suppose to get here tonight! Maybe fun driving home from work! The wife should have an interesting drive to work at 3am tomorrow!



Bring a saw with you.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Bring a saw with you.



Got the 372 & 268 in the truck!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Got the 372 & 268 in the truck!



Got a Stihl for the woman ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Got a Stihl for the woman ??



Hahahahahahahaha............ Ron even she won't a stihl!!!! She laid claim to the husky 350!


----------



## roncoinc

Thot John would have a genset today to keep me busy


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thot John would have a genset today to keep me busy



Could be 4 of them coming? But when??

The welder just floods itself out.Carb kit should fix that. Old Sears ??? Yamadog he said needs some screw?? All I know so far.

Mini-Mac carb is one of the worst I have seen! White crud and black tar in it! Not even going to try a kit in that thing! May look for a carb?

Its a 110


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thot John would have a genset today to keep me busy



I didn't fluster you enough already?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> i didn't fluster you enough already?



nope !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> nope !!



Need to grab fuel line for the one I have sitting here now.It may run,but have no idea if it puts out power? They said it did.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Need to grab fuel line for the one I have sitting here now.It may run,but have no idea if it puts out power? They said it did.



Fine time to check out a gen in the middle of a storm !!


----------



## tbone75

Just noticed! Ron is a tree freak!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Fine time to check out a gen in the middle of a storm !!



I have one good one ready to go.This is that other my buddy gave me.Got all the parts it needed,but the fuel line.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Just noticed! Ron is a tree freak!



I need to post more then. Is it cuz he's over 10000 posts?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just noticed! Ron is a tree freak!



How do you change that ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How do you change that ?



Stupid puter! Keeps loosing the connection!

Got to go look,forget? BRB


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How do you change that ?



Go up to market,in there some where? LOL

Under user title or user name?


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady was late today! But brought me some goodies!

Thanks Uncle Rob !!

And a 25' roll of 1/4" x 050 chain!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How do you change that ?



I like the new one Ron ! :hmm3grin2orange:

My Avatar is stihl better than yours! What ever yours is? To small,can't tell?


----------



## roncoinc

Lost power for awhile.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lost power for awhile.



Not good! Going to get worse yet!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I like the new one Ron ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> My Avatar is stihl better than yours! What ever yours is? To small,can't tell?



I have always wonder what it was. I'm thinking a saw on a big chunck of wood. Maybe a Jred?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I have always wonder what it was. I'm thinking a saw on a big chunck of wood. Maybe a Jred?



Dolmar stuck bar first into a 44in piece of wood it cut down.
lost the original pic.
Need Adam to make me a new one


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dolmar stuck bar first into a 44in piece of wood it cut down.
> lost the original pic.
> Need Adam to make me a new one



Papa Smurf with the saw he stole from the Slug after he shot him! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Dolmar stuck bar first into a 44in piece of wood it cut down.
> lost the original pic.
> Need Adam to make me a new one



I know! I'm slacking!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Papa Smurf with the saw he stole from the Slug after he shot him! :hmm3grin2orange:



holding a husky,sunglasses and cigar


----------



## roncoinc

lost power about 4 times now


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> I know! I'm slacking!



any wind yet ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. 

Chatty today!!

It's an "Ol Number 6" here.!!!!!!! (from Blazing Saddles)

It's A Whoopin and A Hollerin!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> lost power about 4 times now



I wish the power would go out here.....I could get home early yo see what's in the box from Ohio....
.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> any wind yet ??



A lil nothing to worry bout yet


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Really hate to ask,but anyone know how to get them motor out of the case on a mini-mac? All the screws are out,but stihl won't come out?



[video=youtube_share;v617PsVhZB4]http://youtu.be/v617PsVhZB4[/video]


He strips it in less than 9 minutes while talking about it ........................................Sorry John , video content .


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl not to bad here..light rain....wind steady 15 knts or so....everything is taken care of...'ol Hoss all tucked in..


Been so busy I haven't had time put up any Island pics. Sat was beautiful...water was flat calm...air was warm....did a little project while there.......put up a new Canadian gutter over the kitchen door..that tired me all out..so I was forced to relax in my hammock and take a nap in the afternoon sunshine....when I woke up I found I was getting hungry so I set up the grill and used my Canadian charcoal starter we bought at the Masstown Market just outside Truro. Had to wait for the charcoal to get going so the next one is for Ron...you ol flag waver you..LOL!!! Check out the ash knothole that washed up in front of the camp....everything has a use. LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Stihl not to bad here..light rain....wind steady 15 knts or so....everything is taken care of...'ol Hoss all tucked in..
> 
> 
> Been so busy I haven't had time put up any Island pics. Sat was beautiful...water was flat calm...air was warm....did a little project while there.......put up a new Canadian gutter over the kitchen door..that tired me all out..so I was forced to relax in my hammock and take a nap in the afternoon sunshine....when I woke up I found I was getting hungry so I set up the grill and used my Canadian charcoal starter we bought at the Masstown Market just outside Truro. Had to wait for the charcoal to get going so the next one is for Ron...you ol flag waver you..LOL!!! Check out the ash knothole that washed up in front of the camp....everything has a use. LOL!!



I like that tree the hammock is tied to! Would like to slice it up! LOL

Gutter looks good too!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl waiting for the Canadian Charcoal starter....been keeping track of the weather and a sharp eye out......


Sunset was getting interesting...check out the sundog on the left..


Ahhh out comes the fresh swordfish steak...1 1/4 lbs marrinated in..........and fresh basil from the garden.....

Charcaol is stihl not quite there...but very soon.

Sunset is getting nicer all the time.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I like that tree the hammock is tied to! Would like to slice it up! LOL
> 
> Gutter looks good too!



Yeah that thing is burls from the ground up to about 8'....LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

lost power again,50+ mph winds 
trees down around town.
messy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats what i thot when i checked out the link .
> 
> Catain should be removed for putting crew and ship in danger !



I have read and heard on the tube that the Captain thought he could skirt around it or even run through the eye . He should be " keel hauled" for endangering the ship and crew like that, now I hear 2 crew members are missing and presumed drowned/ swept away by high seas......


----------



## dancan

Million dollar pics there Robin !


'Cept for the swordfish , I'm still tryin' to warm up to that yet , maybe I didn't have good samples , I guess I'll keep tryin' .
John , spruce is too soft for scales LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have read and heard on the tube that the Captain thought he could skirt around it or even run through the eye . He should be " keel hauled" for endangering the ship and crew like that, now I hear 2 crew members are missing and presumed drowned/ swept away by high seas......



Before he even left conn. they knew the storm was coming !
i would have mutinied !!
stupid,,stupid move,lost ship and lives.
they could all be safe in a holiday inn.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> lost power again,50+ mph winds
> trees down around town.
> messy.



We have some tree and power crews already heading down .



pioneerguy600 said:


> I have read and heard on the tube that the Captain thought he could skirt around it or even run through the eye . He should be " keel hauled" for endangering the ship and crew like that, now I hear 2 crew members are missing and presumed drowned/ swept away by high seas......



One of the missing is the Captain from what I heard but I might be wrong .
He was here this summer , it was a nice interview I heard on CBC , the ship was built here in Lunenburg in the early 60's .


----------



## Cantdog

Ahhhh the charcoal is ready .....I'm getting hungry now...LOL!!!

Give it just a couple mins to equalize....one more of the everchanging sunset....


On she goes!!!!

Almost there.....

Getting dark...stihl nice and warm......


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Before he even left conn. they knew the storm was coming !
> i would have mutinied !!
> stupid,,stupid move,lost ship and lives.
> they could all be safe in a holiday inn.



Stupid is right, they should never have cast off, that ship is too old to be running in a storm of any kind let alone a hurricane. I wonder how badly the company that ownes that ship wanted to collect the insurance from it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Great pictures Robin. Thanks.


----------



## dancan

I love the BBQ !
I can see why the fight about not giving up the camp !


----------



## Cantdog

OL has been busy too...making Crustini...fresh mozzarella, calamata olives and more fresh basil....on a sliced bagett, oiled and just crisped in the oven at 425 for 6 min....crunchy but soft inside MMMMMMnnnnn......

Allllmost here.....cooking sword fish is not to be taken lightly...cook it poorly or to much and it's cat food.....timing is everything...


DONE!!!!!!!!


Time Tweet.....good stuff.....all goes well together......not bad for a primative camp......on the edge.....


Ahhhhhh....burp.......


----------



## tbone75

Great! Just picked up 2/3 of a shingle in the front yard!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I love the BBQ !
> I can see why the fight about not giving up the camp !




LOL!! I came up with that one afternoon..it's the lower half of a potbelly coal stove.....filled it up with rocks so the level is correct for one full load of the charcaol starter.....not to big but just right for two or three people....


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Great! Just picked up 2/3 of a shingle in the front yard!



Now you know why I wuz on the roof Sat and Sunday , not for my health .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Now you know why I wuz on the roof Sat and Sunday , not for my health .



I was up there a week ago! Everything looked good! Put some tar around the vents!


----------



## Cantdog

Well Sat sure was good...Sunday was a whole different matter...wind out of the east 15knts....calm in the harbor but was choppy comming back up the bay....kind of a drizzle/wet/almost fog....My weather stick said go...go now...quickly...I always listen to my weather stick....actually my fathers weather stick...gave it to him on his 90th birthday.....it has been right there on the shed since 1996....I never thought a twig could/would ever last more than a yr in that location...stihl works fine though.....and that's the end of the story.......for now...


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just reshingled my roof earlier this summer, should be good for the next 20 years. Dan, did you have enough stuff in that roll?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well Sat sure was good...Sunday was a whole different matter...wind out of the east 15knts....calm in the harbor but was choppy comming back up the bay....kind of a drizzle/wet/almost fog....My weather stick said go...go now...quickly...I always listen to my weather stick....actually my fathers weather stick...gave it to him on his 90th birthday.....it has been right there on the shed since 1996....I never thought a twig could/would ever last more than a yr in that location...stihl works fine though.....and that's the end of the story.......for now...



Drooping a bit was it?


----------



## dancan

I should be OK , thanks !
You notice the power doesn't seem to be stable , it's not even windy , just a little breezy .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Drooping a bit was it?




LOL!! Yes it was.....wish I had taken a pic Sat to compare..it was curled upward and pointing straight up!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Lights out!


----------



## roncoinc

had to reset the router this time ,,GGrrrr...
on/off about ten times or more now.
got a metal roof,hope it holds up !!
coast is getting POUNDED !!!!
tide be wrong to go get sea clams


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> had to reset the router this time ,,GGrrrr...
> on/off about ten times or more now.
> got a metal roof,hope it holds up !!
> coast is getting POUNDED !!!!
> tide be wrong to go get sea clams




We must save the oysters!! 

They'll be cold. 

A warm stew would be nice.....


----------



## roncoinc

Enjoyed robin's food ideas,except for the swordfish 
for salad tonite i get to go out and pick fresh lettuce,pepper,basil of course in salad,some celery and other green leafy stuff still growing out ther is diff colors i dunno what is but good..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Yes it was.....wish I had taken a pic Sat to compare..it was curled upward and pointing straight up!!!



Yep,...just the opposite of dowsing.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Great! Just picked up 2/3 of a shingle in the front yard!



Oh My Shingles !!

All summer it was "Oh My Flowers !! "


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Enjoyed robin's food ideas,except for the swordfish
> for salad tonite i get to go out and pick fresh lettuce,pepper,basil of course in salad,some celery and other green leafy stuff still growing out ther is diff colors i dunno what is but good..




Don't like swordfish??? Musta had a bad experience...easy to do..very finicky fish. MUST be fresh....I have to smell it before I buy...then it has to be marrinated correctly with the right ingredients for the right amount of time. Then it must be cooked no more than 7 min a side..this is important also must be grilled outdoors, not pan fried...I never liked it because it was never cooled right.....I was taught by my EX FIL...he had it down pat...I've elaborated some but keep pretty much to the program...good stuff..melt in your mouth.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Darn email won't update. 

Says I have to insert password. 

I try and says cannot connect to server. Try later

Darn yahoo

John sends a PM and doesn't get back!!!

In Charlton Heston voice:

"Dam you John !! Dam you all to Hel!!!!"


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...just the opposite of dowsing.



You drowsing again ??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Darn email won't update.
> 
> Says I have to insert password.
> 
> I try and says cannot connect to server. Try later
> 
> Darn yahoo
> 
> John sends a PM and doesn't get back!!!
> 
> In Charlton Heston voice:
> 
> "Dam you John !! Dam you all to Hel!!!!"



Did too! Ya Ol Phart! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You drowsing again ??



I am always sleepy.ZZZZZZZzzzzzzz..


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey john....can I have a word with you?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john....can I have a word with you?



Monkey Wards get you? Remington Mighty Mites !


----------



## tbone75

Rain locker time! Power may go anytime!

Mark .......................Yell at me after bit! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Don't like swordfish??? Musta had a bad experience...easy to do..very finicky fish. MUST be fresh....I have to smell it before I buy...then it has to be marrinated correctly with the right ingredients for the right amount of time. Then it must be cooked no more than 7 min a side..this is important also must be grilled outdoors, not pan fried...I never liked it because it was never cooled right.....I was taught by my EX FIL...he had it down pat...I've elaborated some but keep pretty much to the program...good stuff..melt in your mouth.....



Well,,my general thots of fish,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yuck...............
will eat some but not very often,native trout,horned pout in the spring,flounder and "some" haddock.
anything with an exoskeleton or shell, lets go !! not mussels tho,seagulls wont eat them and the indians wouldnt unless starving !! LOL !!
anything that needs to be marinated dont need to be ate.
Good thing other like it,,leaves more of the other good stuff for the rest of us 
like hot dogs and processed chicken bits,and box foods


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Rain locker time! Power may go anytime!
> 
> Mark .......................Yell at me after bit! :msp_w00t:



oh, i can wait, got nothing but time......


----------



## farrell

Central and southeast pa are getting hammered!!!!! 165,000 without power!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Did too! Ya Ol Phart! :msp_w00t:



Well NOW ya do!!!!

Hey John!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Central and southeast pa are getting hammered!!!!! 165,000 without power!



You aint seen nuthin yet !!!
you at work ?
aint even done here yet..
lost power AGAIN ! awhile this time..
reset router again 
NH has thousands without power also.
warming up tho  almost 60 deg outside !


----------



## roncoinc

Just saw an update,over 300,000 without power


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> You aint seen nuthin yet !!!
> you at work ?
> aint even done here yet..
> lost power AGAIN ! awhile this time..
> reset router again
> NH has thousands without power also.
> warming up tho  almost 60 deg outside !



Yep working
Ain't lost power yet


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Well NOW ya do!!!!
> 
> Hey John!!!!



Hey Rob. that storm gonna miss PA/MD?


----------



## dancan

CNN says 2.2 million without power in 11 states .


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Rob. that storm gonna miss PA/MD?



Been raining all day. Power outage. Normal around here. Lol

We're south central PA. 

Thunder storms. 

Still no email. 

I'm takin dans advise.


----------



## tbone75

Smell better now! Washed off the mini-mac smell !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Smell better now! Washed off the mini-mac smell !



You get it fixed ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Been raining all day. Power outage. Normal around here. Lol
> 
> We're south central PA.
> 
> Thunder storms.
> 
> Still no email.
> 
> I'm takin dans advise.



No email....who the hell am I supposed to talk to the rest of the day! Lol


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> No email....who the hell am I supposed to talk to the rest of the day! Lol



After that box of saws,,maybe yourself ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You get it fixed ??



Nope! Need a carb.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nope! Need a carb.



Mrs Jim might have one.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> After that box of saws,,maybe yourself ??



Hardy har har... heard you've got any parts I "need"


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Hardy har har... heard you've got any parts I "need"



those brown saws are units when running.
i may have parts,you didnt get two of them to make one ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> those brown saws are units when running.
> i may have parts,you didnt get two of them to make one ??



Don't really know what I got....john sent it to me with out telling me what they were....thought it would be a good joke or something.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Don't really know what I got....john sent it to me with out telling me what they were....thought it would be a good joke or something.



Lets see a pic ??


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Don't really know what I got....john sent it to me with out telling me what they were....thought it would be a good joke or something.



You have 2 of them in there.Aint near as bad as mini-macs!!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Lets see a pic ??



After I stuff my face with some sghetti!


----------



## sefh3

You guys be safe over there on the east side. Watching CNN right now and the lady is standing in water close to her knees. Head to the high grounds. My doors open if you want to travel.


----------



## sefh3

Dang thing is gusting over 120 mph.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> You guys be safe over there on the east side. Watching CNN right now and the lady is standing in water close to her knees. Head to the high grounds. My doors open if you want to travel.



If it didnt Sthink ,, maybe


----------



## tbone75

My door is open for you guys too !

Great idea Scott  Your place may be safer than mine? LOL

Wind is picking up a lot now! 50-60 mph by 6am they say.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> If it didnt Sthink ,, maybe



I don't have any Husky's too stink. Oh wait yep one. Dang.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice and warm here, thanks for the warm air. Just a little breeze, hardly enough to rustle the leaves. You all be safe over there in that harrykane!


----------



## AU_K2500

Mine as well. Kind of a hike but hey I don't think were even expecting rain....y'all are all welcome!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> My door is open for you guys too !
> 
> Great idea Scott  Your place may be safer than mine? LOL
> 
> Wind is picking up a lot now! 50-60 mph by 6am they say.



We have been having 40-60 mph winds for the past two days. I hate wind. Too unpredictable.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice and warm here, thanks for the warm air. Just a little breeze, hardly enough to rustle the leaves. You all be safe over there in that harrykane!



Dang your MEEN ! Getting down right cold here! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> We have been having 40-60 mph winds for the past two days. I hate wind. Too unpredictable.



You got the storm from the west.We got that plus this mess from the east too now! You may get some of it too?


----------



## sefh3

It just amazes me how many people they need to rescue because they don't leave.


----------



## sefh3

Hey Dan close your dang door. The winds coming from the north......


----------



## sefh3

Boy in Virginia are will be getting snow. Up to 5 ft in some areas.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang your MEEN ! Getting down right cold here! :msp_tongue:



Got your wood fire on??


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Hey Dan close your dang door. The winds coming from the north......



We be East of you.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Boy in Virginia are will be getting snow. Up to 5 ft in some areas.



Scooterbum may get that?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got your wood fire on??



You betcha! LOL All day long!


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> We be East of you.



Wind is blowin' north east to south west right now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We be East of you.



Whole bunch North and East! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Whole bunch North and East! LOL



We are not the great white North up here, if you were getting wind from around here it would be warm.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Wind is blowin' north east to south west right now.



You are getting the air mass that is sliding down South from Northern Quebec that is moving West of us right now.


----------



## AU_K2500

ye of weak stomachs....shield your eyes.
pics include worlds smallest bucking spike....seriously.

View attachment 260000

View attachment 260001

View attachment 260002

View attachment 260003

View attachment 260004


----------



## roncoinc

DANG !! lost power while in the shower.
managed to remember where all my parts are tho and got em cleen


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> DANG !! lost power while in the shower.
> managed to remember where all my parts are tho and got em cleen



You stihl have water when the power goes out? Must have city water? LOL I loose power,I loose everything! But the wood burner! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> ye of weak stomachs....shield your eyes.
> pics include worlds smallest bucking spike....seriously.
> 
> View attachment 260000
> 
> View attachment 260001
> 
> View attachment 260002
> 
> View attachment 260003
> 
> View attachment 260004



Thats for cleaning fingernails after workin on them sawz !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats for cleaning fingernails after workin on them sawz !!



Same dirt I got with them! LOL

Seems like they didn't have spark? :msp_w00t: 

Just right for Sparky! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You stihl have water when the power goes out? Must have city water? LOL I loose power,I loose everything! But the wood burner! LOL



Enuf in the bladder tank to keep pressure up for a few minits.
CITY water !! ?? LOL !!!
not where I am at !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Same dirt I got with them! LOL
> 
> Seems like they didn't have spark? :msp_w00t:
> 
> Just right for Sparky! :msp_w00t:



He may havta use his new found knowledge to determine if the have points 
and if they need cleaning..
ooppss,,did i say to much ??
cleaned up they be spiffy little sawz tho, i like em


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey john 
From the weather maps what we got is heading your way.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He may havta use his new found knowledge to determine if the have points
> and if they need cleaning..
> ooppss,,did i say to much ??
> cleaned up they be spiffy little sawz tho, i like em



Tried to tell Sparky,they aint bad saws!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey john
> From the weather maps what we got is heading your way.



That is what there saying! Not good at all!


----------



## AU_K2500

Y'all all come on down to Texas....I'll put ya to work


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Y'all all come on down to Texas....I'll put ya to work



No need. My relatives will have lots of work for me in the AM. 

Trees and saws tomorrow. 

Worst went south of us.


----------



## roncoinc

John,,who made them sawz ?? 

dont see Jerry around to ask.
been lookinon acres,caint find em


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,who made them sawz ??
> 
> dont see Jerry around to ask.
> been lookinon acres,caint find em



Remington Mighty Mites


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Remington Mighty Mites



Looked there,couldnt find one even close !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looked there,couldnt find one even close !



Well?? I thought I seen some just like them,different color. Not sure then?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> John,,who made them sawz ??
> 
> dont see Jerry around to ask.
> been lookinon acres,caint find em



Montgomery ward 2.3 featherlite. TMC 24054A

Didn't you send these to john?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Remington Mighty Mites



Ok,maybe mighty mite 100


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Montgomery ward 2.3 featherlite. TMC 24054A
> 
> Didn't you send these to john?



where you find that listing ?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> where you find that listing ?



That's what's on the saw.


----------



## farrell

No good! No good at all!!
Superstorm Sandy causes at least 6 U.S. deaths as it slams East Coast – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## roncoinc

AHA !! they have points !!
clean em and probly have TWO runners of a very rare saw !!


----------



## roncoinc

Model Profile: MM400


----------



## roncoinc

I gotta dig mine out and check it out.
small and light for engine size.


----------



## roncoinc

Time.....

dont think it has'nt been a little slice of heaven,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
cause it HAS'NT !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

John gave mark the mighty mites and I got the jred 450! Sucker! John what a guy!


----------



## tbone75

Guess i was right! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Is Ron gone then.....

I can sneak some Kerrygold Vintage Dubliner without him gettin MEEN..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time.....
> 
> dont think it has'nt been a little slice of heaven,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> cause it HAS'NT !!!!!!!!!!!!!



It don't get much better than this!  :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John gave mark the mighty mites and I got the jred 450! Sucker! John what a guy!



Not what Robin says! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> John gave mark the mighty mites and I got the jred 450! Sucker! John what a guy!



Yup. John can call them. 

It's a guy thing....


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> John gave mark the mighty mites and I got the jred 450! Sucker! John what a guy!



Trade ya!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Trade ya!


----------



## tbone75

Ron said there rare! And nice little saws! Plus you got 2 !!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Ron said there rare! And nice little saws! Plus you got 2 !!



OK. Guess I'll keep em! Lol


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> Trade ya!



Nope! It was my hurricane preparedness gift!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> OK. Guess I'll keep em! Lol



Get them running,I will trade you back out of one! :msp_wink:


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> OK. Guess I'll keep em! Lol



You got the best deal Sparky...even if they don't run....with them if you don't expect much you won't be dissapointed........the other???...nothing BUT dissapointment........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You got the best deal Sparky...even if they don't run....with them if you don't expect much you won't be dissapointed........the other???...nothing BUT dissapointment........



Tried to tell Adam! LOL


----------



## farrell

Got freakin windy as hell here!!!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Tried to tell Adam! LOL



Whoa whoa whoa.........if I remember correctly you didn't try to tell me nothing! You said there is a box chit coming to me! LOL
Once again something to tinker with! And I thank you! Even if robin says its a disappointment!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Got freakin windy as hell here!!!!!



Here to,but more on the way! You may be getting it now?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Here to,but more on the way! You may be getting it now?



Didn't think we were gonna get bad stuff till like 4am? The wind is just howling outside!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.........if I remember correctly you didn't try to tell me nothing! You said there is a box chit coming to me! LOL
> Once again something to tinker with! And I thank you! Even if robin says its a disappointment!



I said...................Don't be mad at me....................... :msp_tongue:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I said...................Don't be mad at me....................... :msp_tongue:



I'm not! Think with luck may be a good loaner!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Didn't think we were gonna get bad stuff till like 4am? The wind is just howling outside!



Should be 5 or 6am here?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I'm not! Think with luck may be a good loaner!



Not to sure about that? may have to fix it all the time! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Should be 5 or 6am here?



Battin down the hatches lil buddy!
I'm heading for bed see if i can get some sleep before the trees start crashing down around me!
Nite all! Be safe!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Should be 5 or 6am here?



2am here is supposed to be the worst.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Y'all stay safe over there.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Battin down the hatches lil buddy!
> I'm heading for bed see if i can get some sleep before the trees start crashing down around me!
> Nite all! Be safe!



Nite Adam! Good luck!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> 2am here is supposed to be the worst.....



Take care over there!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Take care over there!



You to Ol Buddy!!


----------



## tbone75

Dang internet keeps going off on me! :msp_mad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Dang internet keeps going off on me! :msp_mad:



Bad Internet. Bad bad Internet. 


There John. It should be better now. 

Let me know if it misbehaves again.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Bad Internet. Bad bad Internet.
> 
> 
> There John. It should be better now.
> 
> Let me know if it misbehaves again.



It will! Always does when it gets real windy!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> It will! Always does when it gets real windy!



I'll go adjust it now. Very sorry.


----------



## farrell

Morning guys! AS was down when I got up.........how everyone fair? Got some branches down but good here......so far?


----------



## dancan

Any excuse just to cover ZZZSlackedness !


----------



## sefh3

It's very windy here. Plus rain, sleet, and snow. Made for a great drive in.


----------



## cpr

+1 Scott. Just howling up here by the lake.


----------



## roncoinc

Nothing happened here,few small branches down,not even an excuse to start a saw


----------



## roncoinc

John,,will try to get that thing mailed out to Meen Jerry today,,sez husqvarna on it


----------



## roncoinc

And now over to Robin for the report from down maine.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,will try to get that thing mailed out to Meen Jerry today,,sez husqvarna on it



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Nothing much here,still windy and wet. No trees down I can see.


----------



## AU_K2500

Sunny and 46 degrees here....don't know what you guys are complaining about. We don't even have tree for branches to fall out of. Lol


----------



## Cantdog

All good here......left before daylight to check on boat......Stihl on the hook, riding high, looking good...driven 60 miles ....few trees down along the way...'ol standing dead..nature's thinning process.. Dodged the bullet I guess....just another crappy day on The Coast of Maine....windy/rainy/foggy....nothing special... a few power outages..mine just blipped once or twice, never went off..had to reset the router a couple times.....picked up a number of NOS Jonsereds parts off ebay last night...no one else bid...to busy I guess!!! LOL!!!....saw work today...pressure/vac test that little Stihl...clean up that 50 Hoosky......change out crank seals and maybe get the new Meteor and cyl back on...we'll see how the day progresses....


----------



## tbone75

Watching HLN right now,man lots of damage in NYC looks like!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> All good here......left before daylight to check on boat......Stihl on the hook, riding high, looking good...driven 60 miles ....few trees down along the way...'ol standing dead..nature's thinning process.. Dodged the bullet I guess....just another crappy day on The Coast of Maine....windy/rainy/foggy....nothing special... a few power outages..mine just blipped once or twice, never went off..had to reset the router a couple times.....picked up a number of NOS Jonsereds parts off ebay last night...no one else bid...to busy I guess!!! LOL!!!....saw work today...pressure/vac test that little Stihl...clean up that 50 Hoosky......change out crank seals and maybe get the new Meteor and cyl back on...we'll see how the day progresses....



I hope you will wear surgical gloves and a respirator ! dont want to catch stihlitosis,,makes you itch and think wierd..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I hope you will wear surgical gloves and a respirator ! dont want to catch stihlitosis,,makes you itch and think wierd..



Thanks Ron.....I have my rubber gloves and tyvec suit ready and a garden hose out the window so I can breath fresh outdoor air...wouldn't want to get thinkin wierd....LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,you find out who got the boat job and whats up with that ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,you find out who got the boat job and whats up with that ?




Yeah...a cabinet maker down in Deer Isle took the job.....a close neighbor of the guy that made the decision.....haven't talked to anyone yet...will catch up with the other guy who was trying to get me in....find out the spread..I went a little fat rather than get pinched.....I won't cut corners and do fast/poor work to stay on bugit....and I don't like running a $250,000 shop for $3.00/HR....LOL!!! Some will beat themselves to death trying to be cheep...there is ALWAYS someone who will do it cheeper......I'd rather leave the lights off and go roofing!!LOLOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

My 394 should be here today,long as Fred X makes it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

394 is here! Think this is the first saw with a full wrap for me? First 394 I have hold of too,not as heavy as I expected. Do need a set of spikes for it. Ron you have a set I can copy? Or I should say Mark can copy! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> 394 is here! Think this is the first saw with a full wrap for me? First 394 I have hold of too,not as heavy as I expected. Do need a set of spikes for it. Ron you have a set I can copy? Or I should say Mark can copy! LOL



If I can get jay to identify the three sets I cut for him. I might already have a pattern. He should be test fitting them today


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> If I can get jay to identify the three sets I cut for him. I might already have a pattern. He should be test fitting them today



That would be nice! If you can make another set,without getting into any trouble! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Found the issue with that OH26.......blocked off intake and ex....hooked the pressure/vac pumb to the impulse line.......no pressure...no vac.....pulled it apart and replaced the impulse line with a new piece of fuel line...put it back together and retested.....OK....not perfect but OK.....very, very slow leakdown on both pres and vac. Ol just called slow at work so she wants to take a ride down to Schoodic Point to check out the breakers....have to go right by the steelership....excellent! Way better than making a 30 mile round trip in the truck for a $5.00 hose...oh wait...silly me...I ment a $15.00 hose...LOL!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> That would be nice! If you can make another set,without getting into any trouble! LOL



If I can find out what they fit I can deffinetly cut you a set.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> 394 is here! Think this is the first saw with a full wrap for me? First 394 I have hold of too,not as heavy as I expected. Do need a set of spikes for it. Ron you have a set I can copy? Or I should say Mark can copy! LOL




Pretty clean looking 394 John......doesn't look all beat to crap...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Pretty clean looking 394 John......doesn't look all beat to crap...



Not bad at all.Suppose to run good too. Haven't fired it up yet,maybe in a day or two? LOL


----------



## RandyMac

We have a muggy 60 degrees, mostly cloudy with some drifting drizzle. Got a storm coming in tomorrow, going to be wet and breezy.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> We have a muggy 60 degrees, mostly cloudy with some drifting drizzle. Got a storm coming in tomorrow, going to be wet and breezy.




We had a little blow over on this side too.....60 degrees here as well...LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Wet and windy. Total nonevent. 

Lost power at work. 50 miles south.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Found the issue with that OH26.......blocked off intake and ex....hooked the pressure/vac pumb to the impulse line.......no pressure...no vac.....pulled it apart and replaced the impulse line with a new piece of fuel line...put it back together and retested.....OK....not perfect but OK.....very, very slow leakdown on both pres and vac. Ol just called slow at work so she wants to take a ride down to Schoodic Point to check out the breakers....have to go right by the steelership....excellent! Way better than making a 30 mile round trip in the truck for a $5.00 hose...oh wait...silly me...I ment a $15.00 hose...LOL!!!!



ROBIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you puttin money into one of them ??

If it can hold a car from rolling backwards while changing a tire it run's good enuf !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 394 is here! Think this is the first saw with a full wrap for me? First 394 I have hold of too,not as heavy as I expected. Do need a set of spikes for it. Ron you have a set I can copy? Or I should say Mark can copy! LOL



Only mising ONE handle insert,,nice..


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> We have a muggy 60 degrees, mostly cloudy with some drifting drizzle. Got a storm coming in tomorrow, going to be wet and breezy.





Cantdog said:


> We had a little blow over on this side too.....60 degrees here as well...LOL!!



60's here , wet and breezy LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> 394 is here! Think this is the first saw with a full wrap for me? First 394 I have hold of too,not as heavy as I expected. Do need a set of spikes for it. Ron you have a set I can copy? Or I should say Mark can copy! LOL



Jerry, DO NOT open these pictures!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Only mising ONE handle insert,,nice..



I am sure I can find one of them,or a new one maybe?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 60's here , wet and breezy LOL



41 wet and windy here.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dang internet keeps going off on me! :msp_mad:



John , that's called dial up , it sends data one bit at a time ..................1,0,0,1,1,0,1,0,1,1,0,0,1,0,0,0


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Jerry, DO NOT open these pictures!!!!



You know he won't open any of my pix ever again!


----------



## dancan

Anyone got spare 026 parts , a friend of mine brought one to the shop that had been used to stop an excavator from running over a blind , deaf and mute child , the 026 saved the day but the plastic didn't survive , other than a few broken fins and scuff marks the case halves and cylinder look OK .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Anyone got spare 026 parts , a friend of mine brought one to the shop that had been used to stop an excavator from running over a blind , deaf and mute child , the 026 saved the day but the plastic didn't survive , other than a few broken fins and scuff marks the case halves and cylinder look OK .



Sounds like its stihl usable? 




Boat anchor ! otstir:


Plus after you Husky trick,not sending you any saw parts! LOL


----------



## dancan

The Public Service ??


----------



## Cantdog

Well.....I stand corrected....impulse line was not $15.00...$3.13 instead....We went down to Schoodic Point to watch the sea breaking over the ledges....pretty wild..spray 75' + in the air on the big waves....got back to the shop...mail sweety had left me a care pkg from Rob.....quite an assortment of taps...type I've never seen before..are they power taps Rob??? If any you guys ever need a 1 1/4 X 11 tap let me know!! LOL!! Thanks Rob many useful items....one question...is that 3' length of platic tubing heat shrink??


----------



## dancan

Who knew that the tiny little girl at physio could inflict so much pain in just under 5 minutes .


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> ROBIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> you puttin money into one of them ??
> 
> If it can hold a car from rolling backwards while changing a tire it run's good enuf !!




Not my money Ron...have to spend a little so it can chase its OH36 big brother and be gone with $$$ left in it's place!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well.....I stand corrected....impulse line was not $15.00...$3.13 instead....We went down to Schoodic Point to watch the sea breaking over the ledges....pretty wild..spray 75' + in the air on the big waves....got back to the shop...mail sweety had left me a care pkg from Rob.....quite an assortment of taps...type I've never seen before..are they power taps Rob??? If any you guys ever need a 1 1/4 X 11 tap let me know!! LOL!! Thanks Rob many useful items....one question...is that 3' length of platic tubing heat shrink??



That stuff is heat shrink! Put a new cover on your saw handles!
The funny looking taps are great for chasing threads! Not good for starting new threads,I think? Rob can splane! LOL

1-1/4 X 11? Carb bolt tap!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The Public Service ??



:msp_sneaky: :msp_mad:  :msp_razz:


Been happy to pay to send them down here!


----------



## tbone75

Rob may be out cutting trees?


----------



## tbone75

Slug feeding time!


Bacon & eggs !


----------



## dancan

Get me one of these and I'll chip them out for ya !
Might be a little heavy on the shipping though .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Well.....I stand corrected....impulse line was not $15.00...$3.13 instead....We went down to Schoodic Point to watch the sea breaking over the ledges....pretty wild..spray 75' + in the air on the big waves....got back to the shop...mail sweety had left me a care pkg from Rob.....quite an assortment of taps...type I've never seen before..are they power taps Rob??? If any you guys ever need a 1 1/4 X 11 tap let me know!! LOL!! Thanks Rob many useful items....one question...is that 3' length of platic tubing heat shrink??




Yeah we power tap. Chipped but great for cleaning up threads. Bout the only way. 

Those "Depends for Whorskees" will work for other saws. Suck oil like crazy. 

That is heat shrink. GREAT for saw handles. Tough as Hel. 

Heat shrink is stretched PVC. I use it for chisels for a better grip. I use it a lot. Two or three layers protect really well. 

A little Scotchbrite will toe the letters off. 

Mailed it to several folks. Only one tried it. Oh well. Lol

Let me know about the Gorbet. And handle. You may wanna trim the tang on the file.

Pax


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That stuff is heat shrink! Put a new cover on your saw handles!
> The funny looking taps are great for chasing threads! Not good for starting new threads,I think? Rob can splane! LOL
> 
> 1-1/4 X 11? Carb bolt tap!



Ya beat me to it Big Kahuna. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rob may be out cutting trees?



Just got back. 



WHAT A MESS!!!!!

Leaves down all ove!!! 

Some places you can hardly see the sidewalk!!

Piles of debris the size of a Breadbox. 

Oh The Humanity!!!




Some flooding but our area dodged the storm.


----------



## Stihl 041S

I'm here alone aren't I. Lol


----------



## dancan

I got a flashlight if you need one .........


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I got a flashlight if you need one .........



Thanks. I may have some 026 parts. Let me know.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm here alone aren't I. Lol




Naa....I'M Stihl here....Thanks for the scotchbrite too...use a pile of that on saw stuff!!!


----------



## dancan

I'm waiting till he gets it stripped , might not be cost effective so it might be an opportunity to unload a Huuskee .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Naa....I'M Stihl here....Thanks for the scotchbrite too...use a pile of that on saw stuff!!!



Easy there Pilgrim!! That there is John Wayne Scotchbrite. 

Tears stuff up. Love it. Lol


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Easy there Pilgrim!! That there is John Wayne Scotchbrite.
> 
> Tears stuff up. Love it. Lol



Never used the gold stuff......I'll check it out on something that doesn't matter before I start in on a NLA piston..LOL!!


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Evening kids!



You're talkiin' about Mark right ??


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> You're talkiin' about Mark right ??



hello to you too Dan....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hello to you too Dan....



That be Aunt Dan ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Never used the gold stuff......I'll check it out on something that doesn't matter before I start in on a NLA piston..LOL!!



Ten grades of Scotchbrite. That grade can be used as sandpaper. 

When boring a part on the lathe I've takes a tenth (.0001) " out with a piece wrapped around a broomstick and crammed thru the bore. 

Put a piece on the end of a long bolt, head cut off between a couple of nuts on a drill and it hones a hydraulic cylinder quick. 

Blah. Blah. Blah. I an a Scotchbrite nerd. I'm lazy. Lol


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening kids!



Hi Adam


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Evening kids!





AU_K2500 said:


> hello to you too Dan....



Evening kids !




:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Evening kids !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_biggrin:



Got to give ya that one Aunt Dan! Kids ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hi Adam



John......enjoying yourself this fine evening?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ten grades of Scotchbrite. That grade can be used as sandpaper.
> 
> When boring a part on the lathe I've takes a tenth (.0001) " out with a piece wrapped around a broomstick and crammed thru the bore.
> 
> Put a piece on the end of a long bolt, head cut off between a couple of nuts on a drill and it hones a hydraulic cylinder quick.
> 
> Blah. Blah. Blah. I an a Scotchbrite nerd. I'm lazy. Lol



Great stuff!! Use it a lot!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John......enjoying yourself this fine evening?



Sorta kinda? Aint done chit all day!


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Evening kids !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_biggrin:



Quiet over there...........auntie dan!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sorta kinda? Aint done chit all day!



It happens...........


----------



## tbone75

Big Slacking Slug today! Didn't even fire up the 394. :msp_sad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam and John. 

Everybody else go away?


----------



## tbone75

Where did everyone go? I didn't fart this time! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Where did everyone go? I didn't fart this time! LOL



You didn't have to. 

But you'll get blamed anyway.....


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Big Slacking Slug today! Didn't even fire up the 394. :msp_sad:



You could send it to me and I would fire it up for ya! Even got a perfect b/c for it!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You could send it to me and I would fire it up for ya! Even got a perfect b/c for it!:msp_biggrin:



Think I have a B&C for it? Take the same size as a 372?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Think I have a B&C for it? Take the same size as a 372?



Yep! large mount husky! I got a nice 28" Windsor speed tip that would look nice on that saw!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yep! large mount husky! I got a nice 28" Windsor speed tip that would look nice on that saw!



I have a 24 and 30 then. 

28 would be nice on it! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> You could send it to me and I would fire it up for ya! Even got a perfect b/c for it!:msp_biggrin:



Hey Adam. How's the Lil One? 

I got a 6' husky B&C. Gotta mod it for a Stihl. 

Gotta have enough power to work it. 

Lol.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I have a 24 and 30 then.
> 
> 28 would be nice on it! LOL



You're gonna hurt yourself with a great big saw like that lil buddy!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam. How's the Lil One?
> 
> I got a 6' husky B&C. Gotta mod it for a Stihl.
> 
> Gotta have enough power to work it.
> 
> Lol.



Back to his normal self!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Jerry, DO NOT open these pictures!!!!



No fears ,Scott,...I will not open any more picts put up by John.!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You're gonna hurt yourself with a great big saw like that lil buddy!



Nah..........  I'll put wheels on it!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> no fears ,scott,...i will not open any more picts put up by john.!!!



:d

Where is my smiley face?


----------



## tbone75

Jerry, guess I will have to learn how to get my pix to open like others do!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nah..........  I'll put wheels on it!



I have a wrap handle on my 372......I'm torn on if I like it or not......kinda in the way when felling a tree and want to keep the stump short as possible! But sometimes it's nice too!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Anyone got spare 026 parts , a friend of mine brought one to the shop that had been used to stop an excavator from running over a blind , deaf and mute child , the 026 saved the day but the plastic didn't survive , other than a few broken fins and scuff marks the case halves and cylinder look OK .



Now THATS what i'm talking about !!
a stihl used to the best of it's ability !!
use it as is,,it already knows the job it is fit for !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry, guess I will have to learn how to get my pix to open like others do!




When you do I will wear my welding helmet full time,#12 glass.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Anyone got spare 026 parts , a friend of mine brought one to the shop that had been used to stop an excavator from running over a blind , deaf and mute child , the 026 saved the day but the plastic didn't survive , other than a few broken fins and scuff marks the case halves and cylinder look OK .



I know a guy that has a few of them and he may have some spare bits.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When you do I will wear my welding helmet full time,#12 glass.



You don't have much to worry about! Very puter stupid! 

Not sure Ron could take that big of headache! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Been a rough day and last nite!

Hitting the rack!

You all have a good one!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You don't have much to worry about! Very puter stupid!
> 
> Not sure Ron could take that big of headache! :msp_scared:



Where do you have your picts stored?


----------



## roncoinc

Had friends go down to the beach tonite at low tide to get sea clams..
they only found lobsters and a couple stihls the lobstermen use to weigh down the traps


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Been a rough day and last nite!
> 
> Hitting the rack!
> 
> You all have a good one!



Good night, John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Had friends go down to the beach tonite at low tide to get sea clams..
> they only found lobsters and a couple stihls the lobstermen use to weigh down the traps



Whaa,...ist low tide here, see yaa!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You don't have much to worry about! Very puter stupid!
> 
> Not sure Ron could take that big of headache! :msp_scared:



I could help you! Just so Jerry has to wear a helmet!!!! That be funny right there!!!


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Anyone got spare 026 parts , a friend of mine brought one to the shop that had been used to stop an excavator from running over a blind , deaf and mute child , the 026 saved the day but the plastic didn't survive , other than a few broken fins and scuff marks the case halves and cylinder look OK .



Jerry will be leaving soon, I'm sure. Go see what he's got. Your legs not broke anymore. Walk over there


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
How well do you guys know your Craftsman small all metal grey top handle saws? There is not a single sticker on this and I needs a ring for her. It's seized on the exhaust side but it wan't ran long when it started to seize. Piston can be saved but the ring can't. Where can I get this and how do I identify what I have. Piston is 38.55mm.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pulled VAC on the MS360 this evening and found the flywheel side seal leaking and the decomp not sealing at all. I replaced both seals installed a new decomp, back together and the saw now runs real nice for a stock saw, I will give it a comp check after running it for a tank or two.


----------



## sefh3

Glad to see you got it fixed. Vac/pressure test are a must for me on all rebuilds. The only one's I have issues with are ones without impulse connects. Hard to pull a vac/press test on those. My tester I made leaks so I need to find or build another one.


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening all,.........and Dan,

Just got some free shelving from a guy I know the heavy duty pallet rack type. Got it installed in the garage and got every thing cleaned and tidy.....except for my bench. That will be tomorrow, OL was calling me had to come inside and help her with a few things. Relaxing now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Glad to see you got it fixed. Vac/pressure test are a must for me on all rebuilds. The only one's I have issues with are ones without impulse connects. Hard to pull a vac/press test on those. My tester I made leaks so I need to find or build another one.



I made an adapter that fits the sparkplug hole from an old saw sparkplug and a brass hose barb.


----------



## sefh3

Gotta love free stuff.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> I made an adapter that fits the sparkplug hole from an old saw sparkplug and a brass hose barb.



That is what I did, My solder job didn't hold (air leak). I don't have the tools to braze it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Gotta love free stuff.



Yeah,...you don`t always know what you are getting into but I will take all the free Stihls I can get, on this 360 I put in a new piston and rings, two seals and a decomp. All done in my spare time inside a heated well lit shop, didn`t have to run the exhaust fan cause Stihls smell like roses...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> That is what I did, My solder job didn't hold (air leak). I don't have the tools to braze it.



Let some Loctite in the little leaks on the adapter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> That is what I did, My solder job didn't hold (air leak). I don't have the tools to braze it.



The surfaces need to be really clean, the sparkplug case will be really contaminated with oil residue so I heat them near red hot to get rid of all oil film, hit it with the sandblaster and then a little soaking with spray on carb cleaner. It will solder fine after a good cleaning. Just use a new plug base if you can`t clean up an old one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Let some Loctite in the little leaks on the adapter.



Not hard to make one that does not leak.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not hard to make one that does not leak.



I'll give ya that one. Lol

It would be a quick fix for the one he has. 

290 & 545 are the handiest and least used of the Loctite.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll give ya that one. Lol
> 
> It would be a quick fix for the one he has.
> 
> 290 & 545 are the handiest and least used of the Loctite.



I like red!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll give ya that one. Lol
> 
> It would be a quick fix for the one he has.
> 
> 290 & 545 are the handiest and least used of the Loctite.



I think I've got a couple bottles.lol

Hey rob. Your email broke?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> I think I've got a couple bottles.lol
> 
> Hey rob. Your email broke?



You wanna hear the sound of one hand slapping?????

Check your email!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I like red!



Well, there is red, and there is red. And then the other red. 

I'm out right now. ;-))

Also a Loctite nerd. 

290 is wicking. 
You don't have to take things apart to Loctite them. Handy when there is a lot of set up. Medium strength. Put it on the nut threads. Wicks right in. 

545 hydraulic/pneumatic.
Good for 10,000 psi. Pipe
Dope and tape are not for sealing, more a lube. This stuff seals even bad threads. I know. I made the bad threads!! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Oh right....got it. 


Watching the men who built america. Man I love history, ever since I was little.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time!!, night all.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time!!, night all.



Night Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jerry. 

Hey Mark


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Uncle Rob


Hey John


----------



## tbone75

Back up again :bang: Hope not for long?


----------



## tbone75

I need to make some pieces to vac test some saws. Got the rubber thing Northwoods sells for the exhaust side. Got a brake bleeder gun to pull it down,just need carb plates.


----------



## Stihl 041S

I think Jerry left his computer on.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I need to make some pieces to vac test some saws. Got the rubber thing Northwoods sells for the exhaust side. Got a brake bleeder gun to pull it down,just need carb plates.



Are carb plates held on by carb bolts?


----------



## tbone75

My soldering iron should be here Fri. ? Then its play time with the lathe! Searched HF tonight for the gear set I need,but didn't find anything?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Are carb plates held on by carb bolts?



Yes,far as I know. I have some 3/16 thick aluminum I could try and make some out of.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yes,far as I know. I have some 3/16 thick aluminum I could try and make some out of.



Are we tired John?

I'll mail more carb bolts!! LOL!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Are we tired John?
> 
> I'll mail more carb bolts!! LOL!!



Right over his head! Lol
!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Are we tired John?
> 
> I'll mail more carb bolts!! LOL!!



Very tired! Ya buncha meenies !


----------



## tbone75

Carb bolts from Rob make good scrap! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Right over his head! Lol
> !



Yup... Tin roofed him. Right over the boys head. 

I feel I'm gonna pay for that. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Going to try and sleep again? You bunch of meenies have fun ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!!!!


----------



## jakew88

tbone75 said:


> 394 is here! Think this is the first saw with a full wrap for me? First 394 I have hold of too,not as heavy as I expected. Do need a set of spikes for it. Ron you have a set I can copy? Or I should say Mark can copy! LOL



I got em!!! They didn't make it in the box! Went in my garage and found two sets... Had two 394s in pieces out there. 

I'll get em going your way this week.


----------



## Cantdog

jakew88 said:


> I got em!!! They didn't make it in the box! Went in my garage and found two sets... Had two 394s in pieces out there.
> 
> I'll get em going your way this week.




Now that's standup....John will like to hear that when he wakes up...


----------



## tbone75

jakew88 said:


> I got em!!! They didn't make it in the box! Went in my garage and found two sets... Had two 394s in pieces out there.
> 
> I'll get em going your way this week.



Sounds great ! Thank you very much!


----------



## tbone75

Back up again :bang: This chit just sucks! LOL Even had a sleeping pill last time! WTF ! Guess I will try again?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John !!!!!



Hey John!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!!!



Hey Rob !!

Just stoked the fire back up.


----------



## tbone75

Not looking good about getting back to sleep? Seem to be wide awake :confused2:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Not looking good about getting back to sleep? Seem to be wide awake :confused2:



Well ask a
Question Ol Buddy!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well ask a
> Question Ol Buddy!!



Keep forgetting to ask! What is that pinkish,orangeish stuff in the plastic bag? I know you told me before,but ??? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Keep forgetting to ask! What is that pinkish,orangeish stuff in the plastic bag? I know you told me before,but ??? LOL



You mean the hand wipes????

Just to clean up saws.


----------



## tbone75

Going to try for some more sleep?

Aunt Dan will be along soon to take over.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Sorry it took so long. My Lil Kidd called. She is going to the USC/Oregon game.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You mean the hand wipes????
> 
> Just to clean up saws.



OK.......Now I member!

Thanks Uncle Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

I answer your question and you cut a chogie!!!!

Night john.


----------



## Stihl 041S

That was easy. 

You want REAL things to ask questions about???


----------



## dancan

I'll stop in the next time I have to do a 3:30 am dog dewatering .
Morning All , ZZZSlackerz and Kiddies !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I'll stop in the next time I have to do a 3:30 am dog dewatering .
> Morning All , ZZZSlackerz and Kiddies !



How quaint of you. 


Morning Dan!!


----------



## tbone75

Back up again!  :bang:


----------



## dancan

Maybe I'll just borrow Robin's spambot program to do the 3:00 am posting .
Morning/night Rob !!


----------



## dancan

And John !! LOL​


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And John !! LOL​



Morning Aunt Dan !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Back up again!  :bang:



We're all glad for you John. And your wife.


----------



## dancan

Well , off to work , you know , that "W" thing that you "Re" and "Dis" guys don't do .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Maybe I'll just borrow Robin's spambot program to do the 3:00 am posting .
> Morning/night Rob !!



Night/ morning Dan. 

Hey John. !!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Night/ morning Dan.
> 
> Hey John. !!!



Hey Uncle Rob !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> We're all glad for you John. And your wife.



She went to work! 

All alone !!




























Lets see where you go with that one?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , off to work , you know , that "W" thing that you "Re" and "Dis" guys don't do .



Aunt Dan said a bad word !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Unclean!!!!

Unclean!!!!

Unclean!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Unclean!!!!
> 
> Unclean!!!!
> 
> Unclean!!!!



I didn't say nuttin !





You did !!



Aunt Rob !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Veery.....veery wet an dark here this morning, not going to be a nice day to be outside, warm though.


----------



## tbone75

Morning Uncle Jerry!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Veery.....veery wet an dark here this morning, not going to be a nice day to be outside, warm though.



Stihl crappy here!

Got the fire going real nice!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Morning Uncle Jerry!!



Morning John,...you are up early.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too warm here for a fire but very damp outside.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning John,...you are up early.



Slept a hour here and there was all. A little worse than usual for me?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will find a bar and chain today to put on that 360 and give it a run in some wood.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will find a bar and chain today to put on that 360 and give it a run in some wood.



I may fire up the 394? And do some other saw work I hope?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see you were up more than down all night, the storm keep you up?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see you were up more than down all night, the storm keep you up?



No............Stupid back,couldn't get comfy no matter what I did.Even took one of them sleeping pills?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have another 036 that needs some attention and an oil pump for a 025, saw works good but the oiler is getting weak I think, still have to pull it apart to see what`s up with it, not putting out much oil.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No............Stupid back,couldn't get comfy no matter what I did.Even took one of them sleeping pills?



t sleep if not tired and have to be comfy also.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have another 036 that needs some attention and an oil pump for a 025, saw works good but the oiler is getting weak I think, still have to pull it apart to see what`s up with it, not putting out much oil.



Another 025? LOL Seems you have did a few of them lately? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> t sleep if not tired and have to be comfy also.



May need a nap later today? LOL After I get so tired I can't stay awake! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Morning Adam !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Another 025? LOL Seems you have did a few of them lately? LOL



This is the first one that I fixed up a little while back, it was given to me cause it was hard to start. Got that fixed and gave it away, now its not oiling enough so it came back....LOL
I had the bar off and run it some, very small drool of oil coming out the oiler slot, pump drive arm turns with no resistance, got to go deeper.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is the first one that I fixed up a little while back, it was given to me cause it was hard to start. Got that fixed and gave it away, now its not oiling enough so it came back....LOL
> I had the bar off and run it some, very small drool of oil coming out the oiler slot, pump drive arm turns with no resistance, got to go deeper.



Seems like the pump comes out the bottom of them,one part of it. LOL Worm gear maybe? More often than not.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seems like the pump comes out the bottom of them,one part of it. LOL Worm gear maybe? More often than not.



I will check it out in a little bit and see what I have to order for it, saw has very little run time on it but that is not surprising for me on these cheap saws.


----------



## tbone75

Not sure what I will get into yet? Lots of things to get into! LOL


----------



## dancan

Glad I came to work , a costumer dropped off some homemade fudge yesterday after I left :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

I see Aunt Dan is playing on the puter at work. 

Rough job!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Glad I came to work , a costumer dropped off some homemade fudge yesterday after I left :msp_smile:



Could have X-Lax in it?


----------



## farrell

Morning John and all!


----------



## dancan

No ExLax , it must be safe because it has been sampled and there were no notes LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No ExLax , it must be safe because it has been sampled and there were no notes LOL



You really.......think they would tell the boss? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

I will check on you ladies after bit.Got to get up and move!


----------



## dancan

They didn't call to tell me they couldn't make it to work ......


----------



## dancan

Jerry , I've got that 2'nd 250 with the scored piston for parts if you need , i can drop off this afternoon .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Maybe I'll just borrow Robin's spambot program to do the 3:00 am posting .
> Morning/night Rob !!




LOL Someone has to keep the ball in the air with all you "sleepers" around..LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Veery.....veery wet an dark here this morning, not going to be a nice day to be outside, warm though.




Yep same here...real dark...real damp....real warm....got distracted by the OL yesterday...back to saw work today.....happy not have to put seals in that OH26....impulse line is impossible enough....LOL!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas........and dan, 


better not eat any of that fudge, else that spare tire is gonna jump up a size! lol 

Jerry good luck with the little stihl. 

John, hope your able to get something done, have ya tried the 45 yet?


----------



## sefh3

The oiler system on the 021/023/025 saws are always an issue. When they are brand spanking new they don't produce a ton of oil. Then you get someone running a 18" bar on a 025 and don't understand why the chains go dull all the time.


----------



## sefh3

Dan get some plastics while your over there. 026/260 style.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas........and dan,
> 
> 
> better not eat any of that fudge, else that spare tire is gonna jump up a size! lol
> 
> Jerry good luck with the little stihl.
> 
> John, hope your able to get something done, have ya tried the 45 yet?



Not yet......will today! LOL

Just finished one of the little Eekos. Ready to fire up now.

That nap may not be far away? LOL


More than I did yesterday already! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Dan get some plastics while your over there. 026/260 style.



No need?





































































Stihl make a fine boat anchor !


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,took awhile to catch up.
All of you are nut's in your own way that is clear.

I worked on saws yestday !!!
A poulan 2050 early model with no chain brake.
A poulan 2900,,dont even know what size that is ?
both pretty well made saws,better and easier than any steal i have worked on.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,took awhile to catch up.
> All of you are nut's in your own way that is clear.
> 
> I worked on saws yestday !!!
> A poulan 2050 early model with no chain brake.
> A poulan 2900,,dont even know what size that is ?
> both pretty well made saws,better and easier than any steal i have worked on.



2900-48cc

Very easy to work on!


----------



## tbone75

To hell with it! Taking a nap !


----------



## sefh3

sefh3 said:


> Evening all,
> How well do you guys know your Craftsman small all metal grey top handle saws? There is not a single sticker on this and I needs a ring for her. It's seized on the exhaust side but it wan't ran long when it started to seize. Piston can be saved but the ring can't. Where can I get this and how do I identify what I have. Piston is 38.55mm.



I found a picture online of this saw. What model is it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep same here...real dark...real damp....real warm....got distracted by the OL yesterday...back to saw work today.....happy not have to put seals in that OH26....impulse line is impossible enough....LOL!!!



Yep,...guess I have developed little ways and means of working on those little devils that make it very easy for me to work on them, pulled the seals on the 360 and put them back in and changed out the decomp in less than an hour just taking my time, cleaned up under the flywheel and reset the air gap while I was at it. Maybe just used to working on them and know what to look for, where everything is and how it comes apart and goes together sequence wise, right tools all add up to making it an easier job. Impulse line,.....change that without taking the saw apart....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I found a picture online of this saw. What model is it?



Ron will likely know,....he likes messing with those little ones.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I found a picture online of this saw. What model is it?



Model Profile: Micro 25CVA


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Model Profile: Micro 25CVA



or this one.

Model Profile: 2300CVA


----------



## roncoinc

Just ordered a new valve for my woodsplitter.
Cheapest place was from the manufacturer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Just ordered a new valve for my woodsplitter.
> Cheapest place was from the manufacturer.




Likely the best option, I can get them wholesale but shipping costs soon add up to more than you would pay for one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just had a cloudburst here, thunder and lightning just like a torrential downpour. Lost power for a minute and then right back on, had to reset my computer, power went off with no warning.


----------



## tbone75

Had a little nap,stihl feel like chit. LOL

Guess I will go do something now?


----------



## RandyMac

If you look you can see the purple icons

Eureka Radar | Weather Underground

noisy today


----------



## tbone75

Checked out the little Homie that blinded Jerry. LOL The tooless clutch cover t-bolt kind of thing is stripped out. Other than that just like new.
They did the same thing as the new Poolins,says 38cc on the side cover,but sticker says 42cc.They are all 42cc. LOL Stihl junky saws! LOL
Going parts hunting!


----------



## tbone75

Found that t-nut,3.04 at jacks. LOL Just have to wait till I have something else to order? Shouldn't be long? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. 

Must gonna be a bad winter, beard growing faster than normal. 

Taking dad to PT. He ain't liking it. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Must gonna be a bad winter, beard growing faster than normal.
> 
> Taking dad to PT. He ain't liking it. Lol



Can't blame your dad! Hated that stuff,all 3 or 4 times I had to go over the years! The girls were sure nice tho!!!

Papa Smurf II ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I worked the lil 025 over, the oiler drive is good, shows no wear, the oiler itself looks great ,rotates freely and moves up and down as it should. I did not want to run the saw inside, raining hard outside , so I made up an oiler drive adapter to allow me to run it with an electric drill.
It puked oil out from under the muffler,WTF, pulled the muffler off and there is a open hole facing up that is the end of the oil passage up from the pump, oil just flows out the mouth of the hole and runs back under the muffler and down around the cylinder. Figured it must need a plug for the end of the oil passage, hole is 3/16" so I installed a solid 3/16" rivet. I ground the end of the rivit at a 45 deg. angle to allow oil up to the crossover port and a dab of black Permatex under the head, tapped it in and presto,....no leaks. Ran the oiler again and now there is a steady drool of oil coming out the oil passage to the bar. If that is not enough to keep the bar lubed it will get a newer higher output oiler, forget what saw model uses it but its out there, maybe an 029 or the like.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl haven't fired up any saws yet,back just don't feel like it. Have a few ready to checked out and tuned in! 2 old Poulans a XXV and a micro,I think? Finally dug out bars for them 2.The 394,Eeko, Sparky 45 and the red plastic turd. LOL
Just a big Slacking Slug again today. LOL

Called my Nephews Dad yesterday to tell him about the Sparky saw,haven't heard back yet?


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey John. How's that 45....?


Never mind. Just saw your post.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I worked the lil 025 over, the oiler drive is good, shows no wear, the oiler itself looks great ,rotates freely and moves up and down as it should. I did not want to run the saw inside, raining hard outside , so I made up an oiler drive adapter to allow me to run it with an electric drill.
> It puked oil out from under the muffler,WTF, pulled the muffler off and there is a open hole facing up that is the end of the oil passage up from the pump, oil just flows out the mouth of the hole and runs back under the muffler and down around the cylinder. Figured it must need a plug for the end of the oil passage, hole is 3/16" so I installed a solid 3/16" rivet. I ground the end of the rivit at a 45 deg. angle to allow oil up to the crossover port and a dab of black Permatex under the head, tapped it in and presto,....no leaks. Ran the oiler again and now there is a steady drool of oil coming out the oil passage to the bar. If that is not enough to keep the bar lubed it will get a newer higher output oiler, forget what saw model uses it but its out there, maybe an 029 or the like.



New one on me? LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey John. How's that 45....?
> 
> 
> Never mind. Just saw your post.



I am very sure its just fine! LOL

Day aint over yet!! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> New one on me? LOL



First time for me working on oiler, don`t have a working IPL for them right now so my guess is there is a missing plug of some sorts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to run off for an hour, just before the little ghosts and goblins get going around here....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> First time for me working on oiler, don`t have a working IPL for them right now so my guess is there is a missing plug of some sorts.



Ron is fixing that for you!

I will go look to see whats there?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to run off for an hour, just before the little ghosts and goblins get going around here....LOL



That was one of the very few fun things about living in town!


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> First time for me working on oiler, don`t have a working IPL for them right now so my guess is there is a missing plug of some sorts.



I have an Adobe version on one. Will that work? PM me your email.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Can't blame your dad! Hated that stuff,all 3 or 4 times I had to go over the years! The girls were sure nice tho!!!
> 
> Papa Smurf II ? :msp_w00t:



I didn't shave for 3+ years after 7 years in the service. 

Shaved to apply for the R&D job


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I didn't shave for 3+ years after 7 years in the service.
> 
> Shaved to apply for the R&D job



ZZ Top ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to run off for an hour, just before the little ghosts and goblins get going around here....LOL



Mine are ready to go. Have been all week long.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> ZZ Top ? :msp_w00t:



One of the "Bearded Weirdos" 5 of us

A couple of the guys sell hot rod parts to Billy Gibbons.


----------



## tbone75

Got to go help the OL.Back in a bit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Being over run with ghosts, goblins and hoodlums.....LOL
Gonna get even busier once its dark...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Mine are ready to go. Have been all week long.:msp_w00t:



The wife and I haD 120 treat bags done up by last night, just went out to buy a few more cases of candy/junk in case I run out early. I did last year so just getting a little extra just in case....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> i have an adobe version on one. Will that work? Pm me your email.



only question i had was if there is a plug in the hole under the muffler where the oiler passage comes up from the pump to the bar slot.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Being over run with ghosts, goblins and hoodlums.....LOL
> Gonna get even busier once its dark...LOL



Crap....was that today? I knew I forgot aomething. We don't get any youngins being in an apartment. Kind of miss decorating and giving out candy and all that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Crap....was that today? I knew I forgot aomething. We don't get any youngins being in an apartment. Kind of miss decorating and giving out candy and all that.



Yep,...been working the last 3 evenings filling up treat bags with plenty of tooth rot, 100 bags with 20 pcs in each bag, dentists will love this....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Crap....was that today? I knew I forgot aomething. We don't get any youngins being in an apartment. Kind of miss decorating and giving out candy and all that.


----------



## farrell

Afternoon fellow saw whoreders!
Another dreary day in NWPA!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Afternoon fellow saw whoreders!
> Another dreary day in NWPA!



Howdy,...been the same here but I did get to mess with a couple of saws.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...been working the last 3 evenings filling up treat bags with plenty of tooth rot, 100 bags with 20 pcs in each bag, dentists will love this....LOL



Send them to my house when your done , got some nice treat bags for the kiddies .
















and


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Send them to my house when your done , got some nice treat bags for the kiddies .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and




That would get them really wound up, parents could never get them to bed tonight!!!....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...been working the last 3 evenings filling up treat bags with plenty of tooth rot, 100 bags with 20 pcs in each bag, dentists will love this....LOL



20 pcs!!!" That's like the one house that gives out the full size candy bars!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> 20 pcs!!!" That's like the one house that gives out the full size candy bars!!!!



Yep,...one full size Oh Henry bar in there to, each bag weighs close to one lb.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...one full size Oh Henry bar in there to, each bag weighs close to one lb.....LOL



Send me down a bag! LOL

Maybe some of Aunt Dan stuff too! I could use that about now! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Send me down a bag! LOL
> 
> Maybe some of Aunt Dan stuff too! I could use that about now! LOL



You would not sleep for 2-3 days if you consumed all that junk...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

About half gone now, been a big rush on for the last hour....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> About half gone now, been a big rush on for the last hour....LOL



Sure is fun!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You would not sleep for 2-3 days if you consumed all that junk...LOL



Not like I sleep anyway! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure is fun!!



Can hardly get the doorstep cleared of one bunch before the next bunch is tryin to push through, 12 -14 -16 at a time , then maybe 1-2 little ones and a parent.


----------



## dancan

It's the same 16 , they just change up their costumes when they're out of site LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not like I sleep anyway! LOL



Guess it wouldn`t make much difference then.


----------



## tbone75

The little Eeko is running great! Now if I can remember who wanted one? LOL

Fired up the Sparky 45,scared the crap out of me!! Heard a metal to metal sound! Shut it right down,pulled the top cover off to take a peek? 
Top coil screw fell out of the coil. LOL Its to short,stole one out of a 2036 parts saw! Reset the coil,fired right back up.Sounds good,but seems like it needs a carb kit? 10 min. job on that thing! LOL Everything else is good to go on it!!
Thanks Sparky!! 

Got rained out to do anything else.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It's the same 16 , they just change up their costumes when they're out of site LOL



They bring them here by the truck- car -van load at a time, dump them out and let them run....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

My two cats are wound up like they are on catnip, they are running from window to window watching the kids come and go......LOL
Big guy is stealing treats from the bags as I type....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> The little Eeko is running great! Now if I can remember who wanted one? LOL
> 
> Fired up the Sparky 45,scared the crap out of me!! Heard a metal to metal sound! Shut it right down,pulled the top cover off to take a peek?
> Top coil screw fell out of the coil. LOL Its to short,stole one out of a 2036 parts saw! Reset the coil,fired right back up.Sounds good,but seems like it needs a carb kit? 10 min. job on that thing! LOL Everything else is good to go on it!!
> Thanks Sparky!!
> 
> Got rained out to do anything else.



Thought I threw one in it.....I knew that screw was too short....sorry john.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> They bring them here by the truck- car -van load at a time, dump them out and let them run....LOL



Funny that , LOL 

I dropped my daughter up there at a friend of her's


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Funny that , LOL
> 
> I dropped my daughter up there at a friend of her's



Lots of places close together to hit up here and the traffic is not too bad, no one travelling very fast either.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Thought I threw one in it.....I knew that screw was too short....sorry john.



No problem at all! 
I will pull the carb and see if I can find anything? Could just be a little dirt? Starts easy !!


----------



## roncoinc

I aint givin them little snot pickers NOTHING !!
they can go begging for thier sugar somplace else ! :msp_angry:


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I aint givin them little snot pickers NOTHING !!
> they can go begging for thier sugar somplace else ! :msp_angry:



Only had about 75 so far, the rain is getting heavy now so they may pack it in a little early, it was only a light mist since dark to now.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I aint givin them little snot pickers NOTHING !!
> they can go begging for thier sugar somplace else ! :msp_angry:



MEEN Ol Smurf again this year!

Can they even find you? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only had about 75 so far, the rain is getting heavy now so they may pack it in a little early, it was only a light mist since dark to now.



Better send me 2 bags !!  Don't want Aunt Dan to get a bigger spare tire!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Better send me 2 bags !!  Don't want Aunt Dan to get a bigger spare tire!



No problem, looks like I am going to have plenty left over....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No problem, looks like I am going to have plenty left over....LOL



Dang rain!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The little Eeko is running great! Now if I can remember who wanted one? LOL
> 
> Fired up the Sparky 45,scared the crap out of me!! Heard a metal to metal sound! Shut it right down,pulled the top cover off to take a peek?
> Top coil screw fell out of the coil. LOL Its to short,stole one out of a 2036 parts saw! Reset the coil,fired right back up.Sounds good,but seems like it needs a carb kit? 10 min. job on that thing! LOL Everything else is good to go on it!!
> Thanks Sparky!!
> 
> Got rained out to do anything else.



Good 'ol Sparky.......can't understand why his saws won't fire...LOLOL!!!!!! Just teasin.....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Send me down a bag! LOL
> 
> Maybe some of Aunt Dan stuff too! I could use that about now! LOL




LOL!! That's just what you need John......couple bags 'o crackheads and some Jitterbeans!!!! LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Better send me 2 bags !!  Don't want Aunt Dan to get a bigger spare tire!



I want some too Jerry!!!!! Please!!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Good 'ol Sparky.......can't understand why his saws won't fire...LOLOL!!!!!! Just teasin.....



Well I did get it as a parts saw......some assembly required.....not everything was included, jay sent me the wrong bolts. And that was the only length the hardware store had.....I meant to change it with the ones I got from jacks sitting on my bench....I forgot.


----------



## roncoinc

DANG little hoodlums !!

throwing stihl parts at my house !! :msp_thumbdn: worse than rotten eggs !!
well,got soap and bleach for the pressure washer so can clean it up in the morning


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gather all them parts up,..they`s worth good money on epay!!


----------



## Cantdog

Now on a more serious note......I did get to work on saws all day without interuption.....put the OH26 all back together....was raining so I didn't fire it up and try tuning it....tomorrow morning.

Got the 51 Hooksy to within a carb kit....had one for it but used it on the Stihl....new Meteor..new crankseals...total cleaning...upgraded the airfilter backing plate to the screw type filter...new muffler bracket...muffler paint...open up the muffler a bit......new plug wire (old one was worn through and had an inch of copper wire showing!!)....go get a kit in the morning and fire that tomorrow too....

Pulled the carb and installed the NOS heated handle switch in the 521EV. Put a kit in the carb while it was off...I don't think anyone had ever been in there....screw heads showed no screwdriver wear/damage and the gaskets were hard and made right onto the gasket surfaces. Fired it up..heated handles both work good... but I think I will have to put crankseals in this one....the tune is stihl unstable....but I'll try tuning it again in the daylight when I can see what I'm doing....no biggie...always keep a dozen of these seals on hand.....All the older Jonsereds from atleast the 50 all the way through the 111S all take the same seal.......just like Stihl....LOL!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Slackers!:msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slackers!:msp_tongue:



Where is uncle Rob tonight?
All the haloweeners have packed it in for this year.


----------



## AU_K2500

Talked to Rob earlier. Think he was on his way to work. 

No halloweeners here...no candy either, lol.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Talked to Rob earlier. Think he was on his way to work.
> 
> No halloweeners here...no candy either, lol.



Plenty of candy left here, had 100 bags made up and only had 75-76 takers. Rain put a damper on the late comers...LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Talked to Rob earlier. Think he was on his way to work.
> 
> No halloweeners here...no candy either, lol.



I got candy! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where is uncle Rob tonight?
> All the haloweeners have packed it in for this year.



Hey Jerry and All !!!

Stainless is okay, stainless castings the scale is tough. 

Stainless forgings........ Misshapen rock hard. 

Oh well. Lol

Thru all the scale and it's round. Putting a big hole in it now. 

First a$$time all night. Well I got here at 8 and started at 8:30. After a Samich. Pork tenderloin, cream cheese, salt and pepper on white bread.


----------



## tbone75

Finally did the back up thing my puter keeps telling me to do! LOL Sure took a while! Got a 32gb sandisc thing to put it on.Needed 14.6 was all. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

As i'm starting to thing about the woodburning season my mind started to wander  ( whats left of it )

was looking at the stovepipe before it goes into the insulated chimney.
i have always kept it as short as possible to make sure the exhaust was as warm as possible to aid in draft.
have never had any creasote that way.
was thinking maybe could get more out of the stove by making stovepipe longer.
would still be warm as it's inside so maybe make no diff ??
was wondering what thots were on stovepipe to chimney length ?

As it is 10 to 12 hr burn times not unussual..at zero 8hrs about max.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> As i'm starting to thing about the woodburning season my mind started to wander  ( whats left of it )
> 
> was looking at the stovepipe before it goes into the insulated chimney.
> i have always kept it as short as possible to make sure the exhaust was as warm as possible to aid in draft.
> have never had any creasote that way.
> was thinking maybe could get more out of the stove by making stovepipe longer.
> would still be warm as it's inside so maybe make no diff ??
> was wondering what thots were on stovepipe to chimney length ?
> 
> As it is 10 to 12 hr burn times not unussual..at zero 8hrs about max.



heatilator.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> As i'm starting to thing about the woodburning season my mind started to wander  ( whats left of it )
> 
> was looking at the stovepipe before it goes into the insulated chimney.
> i have always kept it as short as possible to make sure the exhaust was as warm as possible to aid in draft.
> have never had any creasote that way.
> was thinking maybe could get more out of the stove by making stovepipe longer.
> would still be warm as it's inside so maybe make no diff ??
> was wondering what thots were on stovepipe to chimney length ?
> 
> As it is 10 to 12 hr burn times not unussual..at zero 8hrs about max.



No idea on that one Ron? I have 7" well casing going through the block wall.About 6' total length,3' inside 3' out.Only problem I have is fly ash builds up in there. If it gets very cool before i fire it back up,I need to burn news paper in it to get the draft started.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> heatilator.



I have a thing called magic heat,puts out some serious heat!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have a thing called magic heat,puts out some serious heat!



I have built some for shops and hunting camps, the lost up the chimney heat is recycled through the heatilator and they throw off a lot of heat that is usually wasted.


----------



## tbone75

Only way mine burns longer,is hickory! LOL Stihl only get about 8 hrs., turned way down at night.


----------



## AU_K2500

Wish I had an excuse to heat with wood.....maybe one day


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have built some for shops and hunting camps, the lost up the chimney heat is recycled through the heatilator and they throw off a lot of heat that is usually wasted.



Same thing,this one has ceramic tubes through it with a thermostat controlled fan behind it. Mount it 18" above the stove so it don't get to hot for it. it really works great!!

I ran pipe off the front of it up stairs to a floor vent,more heat upstairs that way. Would like to put a second one above that one too.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Wish I had an excuse to heat with wood.....maybe one day



Should have went to Indiana ! LOL Then you wood! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> heatilator.



tried one,have friends tried them,creasote nightmare..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> tried one,have friends tried them,creasote nightmare..



Wood needs to be really dry.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> tried one,have friends tried them,creasote nightmare..



No problem with this magic heat thing. has a built in scraper to clean the tubes.Just pull out and back in a couple times a day. Keep them clean and putting out the heat.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time, night all.


----------



## tbone75

Anyone ever see how one of the pellet stoves work? Very slick! And put out some serious heat! very adjustable too! All most no ash.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No problem with this magic heat thing. has a built in scraper to clean the tubes.Just pull out and back in a couple times a day. Keep them clean and putting out the heat.



If you burn to low they cool the exhaust to much and plug up quick.
caint get up in the middle of the nite to pull on THAT knob ! 

my main wondering was making the pipe longer or shorter made a diff.. ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time, night all.



Nite candy man ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If you burn to low they cool the exhaust to much and plug up quick.
> caint get up in the middle of the nite to pull on THAT knob !
> 
> my main wondering was making the pipe longer or shorter made a diff.. ?



I can't think of any reason it would make a difference? Maybe make the smoke a bit cooler as it came out the top from a longer pipe?
Always seem to me the closer it is the harder it drawls?
Think mine is a little long.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If you burn to low they cool the exhaust to much and plug up quick.
> caint get up in the middle of the nite to pull on THAT knob !
> 
> my main wondering was making the pipe longer or shorter made a diff.. ?



Never had any problem with mine doing that? I turn it way down at night.Never plugs up.


----------



## tbone75

I need some hvy walled tubing to put in the top of mine then hooked to a fan to blow through the tubes.Drill holes front to back in the top of it,weld the tubes in. Blow the air through the tubes.Should get lots of heat that way! Kinda how the pellet stoves work.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I need some hvy walled tubing to put in the top of mine then hooked to a fan to blow through the tubes.Drill holes front to back in the top of it,weld the tubes in. Blow the air through the tubes.Should get lots of heat that way! Kinda how the pellet stoves work.



What diam and what gauge...? We've got tons of pipe at work. And if we done have it in round tubing we can roll form 1x1 and 1x2 up to 8 gauge....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> What diam and what gauge...? We've got tons of pipe at work. And if we done have it in round tubing we can roll form 1x1 and 1x2 up to 8 gauge....



Round or square about 1-1/2" heavy as I can get.


----------



## AU_K2500

Just dealt with some 1.5 x 1.5 11 gauge today. Pretty stout stuff. 

How's the slug doing tonight?


----------



## tbone75

I need to go to bed before I do a face plant into the key board! :hmm3grin2orange:

Catch you guys tomorrow!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Just dealt with some 1.5 x 1.5 11 gauge today. Pretty stout stuff.
> 
> How's the slug doing tonight?



Very tired! LOL


----------



## dancan

Darn spambot software , it ain't working


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Darn spambot software , it ain't working



Blah. Blah. Blah. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

UP and at um lads!!!


----------



## RandyMac

'sup?


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> 'sup?



Just left work. Work weekends so it is OT. 

You ?


----------



## RandyMac

Quiet night at work, I think the storm dampened the freaks. It got pretty noisy here for a few hours as the front whipped through.


----------



## dancan

sharperr said:


> It always seems to arrive all at once.



Ha ! There's muh spambot LOL 
Morning/night Rob, Randy and ZZZSlackerz !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan. What you up to lately?


----------



## little possum

No slacking here. Back to work. Hope to get some OT in over the next couple days. I felt kinda like Rob yesterday. I got sent to the machine shop with 7 33" steel discs 3/4" thick. Had to unload em then drill 4 holes in each one.


----------



## dancan

Trying to a bunch of things back on track and waiting for the first announcement of snow to get real busy .


----------



## dancan

Anyone got pipe 1.5ft long 1'' id with 1.75 od ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Anyone got pipe 1.5ft long 1'' id with 1.75 od ?



Stainless okay? What tolerance?


----------



## RandyMac

hefty stuff, you makin' a bomb?


----------



## dancan

I want to make a signaling device for New Year's eve , I've got a couple of cans of black powder and I want a bigger boom than a 10 gauge to ring in the New Year LOL


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> hefty stuff, you makin' a bomb?



Just never know what Aunt Dan is up to?


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> hefty stuff, you makin' a bomb?



Nah , I might try to see how far I can launch a golf ball .


----------



## RandyMac

Find an old cannon, I hear one of Fremont's is still loose.


----------



## dancan

Cannon's are a little on on the scarce side around here lol


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Cannon's are a little on on the scarce side around here lol



There were several of them made were I worked! LOL
I didn't want one! LOL


----------



## dancan

The other thing is that I don't want to own something called a "Cannon" unless it's a printer or camera but I'd be happy owning a loud signaling device . :msp_smile:


----------



## RandyMac

Various Army units scattered small cannons across Nevada and the Northern Sierras during the 1850s and 60s, some out still out there. Fremont's cannon is a subject of heated debate, even Mark Twain added to it's history. There was an 8 pounder that disappeared from Fort Humboldt, it was rumored to have gone by boat to Crescent City, where a man named Frazier stuck it on a rock to guard the harbor. The rock was called Battery Point, a lighthouse sits there, the cannon vanished.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Various Army units scattered small cannons across Nevada and the Northern Sierras during the 1850s and 60s, some out still out there. Fremont's cannon is a subject of heated debate, even Mark Twain added to it's history. There was an 8 pounder that disappeared from Fort Humboldt, it was rumored to have gone by boat to Crescent City, where a man named Frazier stuck it on a rock to guard the harbor. The rock was called Battery Point, a lighthouse sits there, the cannon vanished.



Hard to say who got that? LOL Could be sitting in plain sight some where?


----------



## tbone75

Randy,hows the book coming along?


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Randy,hows the book coming along?



I have over 200 pages of semi connected stories, it will be awhile, I had to shoot the editor in the knee.


----------



## tbone75

Rainy cool crappy day here! Going to keep the fire going and try to do some saw work.


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Rainy cool crappy day here! Going to keep the fire going and try to do some saw work.



we are back to boring weather.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...axlat=42.95&mapwidth=354&site=eka&zmx=1&zmy=1


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I have over 200 pages of semi connected stories, it will be awhile, I had to shoot the editor in the knee.



Save the arms for last! May need them? Stihl have another knee yet! LOL

Book of short stories,maybe?


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Save the arms for last! May need them? Stihl have another knee yet! LOL



yep, one working knee, runs in circles now and still talks in circles, that is why I had to shoot him.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Cannon's are a little on on the scarce side around here lol



Not at The Cidatel.......LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> we are back to boring weather.
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...axlat=42.95&mapwidth=354&site=eka&zmx=1&zmy=1



I could live with that all winter! LOL


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> I could live with that all winter! LOL



It won't last, chances are good we are in for another record breaking year.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> yep, one working knee, runs in circles now and still talks in circles, that is why I had to shoot him.



Best just shoot the other knee,get him to sit stihl! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> It won't last, chances are good we are in for another record breaking year.



One thing you can bet on,it will change!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Not at The Cidatel.......LOL!!!



Aunt Dan needs to put a little effort into it!


----------



## RandyMac

We are at 50" of rain since Jan 1st with the wet months just starting.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> We are at 50" of rain since Jan 1st with the wet months just starting.



Sounds like a rain forest out there! You got all the rain the mid-west needs.

BTW........I want on the list of signed copies for the book!
Just load that slick wagon up for a road trip when there ready!


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would get them really wound up, parents could never get them to bed tonight!!!....LOL



Funny, my kids don't have school today nor tomorrow. I think the teachers got together and requested the days off so the kids don't come in on a sugar high and lack of sleep.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Funny, my kids don't have school today nor tomorrow. I think the teachers got together and requested the days off so the kids don't come in on a sugar high and lack of sleep.



Very smart move on there part!


----------



## roncoinc

I think this may find a new home today 

United States Stove Wonderluxe Wood/Coal Stove - 1015370 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas....

Dan, you already broke a leg with a hole in the ground,do you really think a cannon is a good idea? 

High of 85 and sunny here.....shoot me in the head.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think this may find a new home today
> 
> United States Stove Wonderluxe Wood/Coal Stove - 1015370 | Tractor Supply Company



Not bad,I need bigger! LOL It says 650.00 at my zip.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas....
> 
> Dan, you already broke a leg with a hole in the ground,do you really think a cannon is a good idea?
> 
> High of 85 and sunny here.....shoot me in the head.



85 ! ! ! ! You suck ! ! ! !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not bad,I need bigger! LOL It says 650.00 at my zip.



BIgger ????????????????

thing take over a 26in stick !!
over a foot wide and pile it in over 20in high !
thats over FOUR cubic feet of firebox..


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> 85 ! ! ! ! You suck ! ! ! !



I tell ya what....you come pay my rent. I'll pay your mortgage and we will switch places....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> BIgger ????????????????
> 
> thing take over a 26in stick !!
> over a foot wide and pile it in over 20in high !
> thats over FOUR cubic feet of firebox..



To heat my whole place,yep need bigger. 3,000 square feet,1500 up and 1500 down. No insulation in the basement, North West corner isn't covered. COLD down there!


----------



## tbone75

X-BIL has one he wants to sell,takes a 6' log ! LOL Indoor type!


----------



## tbone75

TSC has one I like,2 blowers that hook into your duct work. But can't cook on it. 2,000.00 ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I think this may find a new home today
> 
> United States Stove Wonderluxe Wood/Coal Stove - 1015370 | Tractor Supply Company



Must look about the same as your old one?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Must look about the same as your old one?



vewy,vewy similiar


----------



## farrell

Morning gentlemen!


----------



## tbone75

Having a little fun with a cat,gave him some cat nip LOL The cats all like it,but this one goes nuts! :hmm3grin2orange: Soon as he sees the bag of stuff,he gets wound up! LOL Then I have "cat on crack"  Laugh my azz off at him!

Carb on the 45 looks new inside? Dig a little deeper? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Having a little fun with a cat,gave him some cat nip LOL The cats all like it,but this one goes nuts! :hmm3grin2orange: Soon as he sees the bag of stuff,he gets wound up! LOL Then I have "cat on crack"  Laugh my azz off at him!
> 
> Carb on the 45 looks new inside? Dig a little deeper? LOL



I knew I had thrown a kit in it.


----------



## tbone75

Slug lunch time!


----------



## Cantdog

Went to the local (18 miles one way) Stealership this morning.....busy there sold a 170..maybe..small stihl and then a 346XP while I was there. Told the guy I wanted a K 10 WAT kit....he hands me a Walbro plastic bag....and I need a loop of chain .058 X 3/8" X 59 DLs....He say he doesn't stock a 59DL but would make me up one as soon as he got done with the guy buying the 346.......understandable....so I say just give me a 60DL loop and a preset and tie strap....OK gives me three...all good..I leave....get halfway back to the shop and notice he gave me a D 10 kit...no metering valve, lever etc....chit....back I go to get a complete kit....nope don't carry those??? Really?? Yep we don't get that far into them he says....??? Fortunately he did have a metering valve... which was what I needed most...$2.00...had to count him out change....as usual left there with my pockets inside out and feeling like I'd been abused on some kind of "Date Drug"......can't quite remember parts of it.....Stihl a little foggy....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Went to the local (18 miles one way) Stealership this morning.....busy there sold a 170..maybe..small stihl and then a 346XP while I was there. Told the guy I wanted a K 10 WAT kit....he hands me a Walbro plastic bag....and I need a loop of chain .058 X 3/8" X 59 DLs....He say he doesn't stock a 59DL but would make me up one as soon as he got done with the guy buying the 346.......understandable....so I say just give me a 60DL loop and a preset and tie strap....OK gives me three...all good..I leave....get halfway back to the shop and notice he gave me a D 10 kit...no metering valve, lever etc....chit....back I go to get a complete kit....nope don't carry those??? Really?? Yep we don't get that far into them he says....??? Fortunately he did have a metering valve... which was what I needed most...$2.00...had to count him out change....as usual left there with my pockets inside out and feeling like I'd been abused on some kind of "Date Drug"......can't quite remember parts of it.....Stihl a little foggy....



Don't get that far into them?? WTF kind of shop is that? 

You see the 920 and the guy that could have many parts yet? Has the ph# for him I guess.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Don't get that far into them?? WTF kind of shop is that?
> 
> You see the 920 and the guy that could have many parts yet? Has the ph# for him I guess.



Yed I did...you hit the nail on the head....just posted over there!!LOL!!


The guy said we don't ever pull welchplugs or metering vaves.....they need that much we just sell them a new carb....cheeper that way.....and probably it is if your a dealer getting $65.00/HR...again understandable...and 99.99% of his customers are not there buying parts to fix stuff themselves.....I'm in the 0.01%...which you think would be real close to the often spoken of 1%.......but it isn't....you have to go all the way back around to 100.99% to get to the 1%.....long freekin way too!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yed I did...you hit the nail on the head....just posted over there!!LOL!!
> 
> 
> The guy said we don't ever pull welchplugs or metering vaves.....they need that much we just sell them a new carb....cheeper that way.....and probably it is if your a dealer getting $65.00/HR...again understandable...and 99.99% of his customers are not there buying parts to fix stuff themselves.....I'm in the 0.01%...which you think would be real close to the often spoken of 1%.......but it isn't....you have to go all the way back around to 100.99% to get to the 1%.....long freekin way too!!!!



I would love to my hands on everything they throw away! LOL I see there point too,at that price an hour!
I know that is where a lot of saws come from on here and flea bay.


----------



## tbone75

If you guys ever happen to need a intake boot for a Husky 45,get one from a J-Red 2036! It has raised ribs inside,Husky one don't! Also fits tight,not a little loose like the 45 did. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. 

Dan, get yourself a Leslie signal cannon. Friend just got one from his brother. His brother didn't want it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Went to the local (18 miles one way) Stealership this morning.....busy there sold a 170..maybe..small stihl and then a 346XP while I was there. Told the guy I wanted a K 10 WAT kit....he hands me a Walbro plastic bag....and I need a loop of chain .058 X 3/8" X 59 DLs....He say he doesn't stock a 59DL but would make me up one as soon as he got done with the guy buying the 346.......understandable....so I say just give me a 60DL loop and a preset and tie strap....OK gives me three...all good..I leave....get halfway back to the shop and notice he gave me a D 10 kit...no metering valve, lever etc....chit....back I go to get a complete kit....nope don't carry those??? Really?? Yep we don't get that far into them he says....??? Fortunately he did have a metering valve... which was what I needed most...$2.00...had to count him out change....as usual left there with my pockets inside out and feeling like I'd been abused on some kind of "Date Drug"......can't quite remember parts of it.....Stihl a little foggy....



There is nothing like a trip to my Stihl dealer, just get a feeling like Christmas, a really fun place to visit, same empty pockets like after Christmas.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Dan, get yourself a Leslie signal cannon. Friend just got one from his brother. His brother didn't want it.



The propane powered ones are plenty loud to scare the chit outa your neighbors....LOL

Wildlife Control Supplies: M8 Multi Bang Propane Cannon


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Dan, get yourself a Leslie signal cannon. Friend just got one from his brother. His brother didn't want it.



Tell your friend he doesn't want it either lol



pioneerguy600 said:


> The propane powered ones are plenty loud to scare the chit outa your neighbors....LOL
> 
> Wildlife Control Supplies: M8 Multi Bang Propane Cannon



But there's no cloud , no smell with propane :msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yed I did...you hit the nail on the head....just posted over there!!LOL!!
> 
> 
> The guy said we don't ever pull welchplugs or metering vaves.....they need that much we just sell them a new carb....cheeper that way.....and probably it is if your a dealer getting $65.00/HR...again understandable...and 99.99% of his customers are not there buying parts to fix stuff themselves.....I'm in the 0.01%...which you think would be real close to the often spoken of 1%.......but it isn't....you have to go all the way back around to 100.99% to get to the 1%.....long freekin way too!!!!



It's the sign of the times , it applies to more than small engine unfortunately .


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,,,,today went as ussuall,,SNAFU 

started getting Jerry's husky package ready to mail and a box of chit for John when my friend showed up to go get the new woodstove.
first store didnt have one,went 30mi to next store.
two hrs later got home.
we set it on the front deck.
I unhooked the old one and thot,,chit,shoulda got new stovepipe,,off to the stovepipe store !
got back and looked up the SS factory chimney,,dang,smallest of pinhole inside,..
no problem,got TWO spare pieces..
pulled it down and on the scrap metal pile it went,along with the two spares i had and never looked at and wont use ! 
ordered a new piece,why not ??
rest of chimney still looks great and new pipe and new stove,dont wanna go halfway !
new piece is $100 for three feet 
so i wrestled out the old stove,,over 200lbs by myself.
wrestled in the new one,250 lbs !! by myself.
now i'm taking a break before putting all the parts on,door handles etc..
all this work caused by a durn chainsaw !!
beggining to like that little round thing on the wall,,turn clockwise and house gets warmer with NO work


----------



## tbone75

Thought I would check the coil gap just to be sure on the 45. :bang::bang::bang::bang: Pulled the threads on one bolt!
Thanks to Uncle Rob,easy fix! Its was a M4,now its M5. LOL 
All back together and ready to fire!
But the back says go sit ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,,,today went as ussuall,,SNAFU
> 
> started getting Jerry's husky package ready to mail and a box of chit for John when my friend showed up to go get the new woodstove.
> first store didnt have one,went 30mi to next store.
> two hrs later got home.
> we set it on the front deck.
> I unhooked the old one and thot,,chit,shoulda got new stovepipe,,off to the stovepipe store !
> got back and looked up the SS factory chimney,,dang,smallest of pinhole inside,..
> no problem,got TWO spare pieces..
> pulled it down and on the scrap metal pile it went,along with the two spares i had and never looked at and wont use !
> ordered a new piece,why not ??
> rest of chimney still looks great and new pipe and new stove,dont wanna go halfway !
> new piece is $100 for three feet
> so i wrestled out the old stove,,over 200lbs by myself.
> wrestled in the new one,250 lbs !! by myself.
> now i'm taking a break before putting all the parts on,door handles etc..
> all this work caused by a durn chainsaw !!
> beggining to like that little round thing on the wall,,turn clockwise and house gets warmer with NO work



Not all that cheap for wood if you figger all it took to get. LOL But it does warm you up 2,3,4 times! LOL

Plus all the fun you would miss killin trees!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron gonna pull a Cliffy on us? Maybe sell off all his saws? LOL Retire from killin trees?  :msp_ohmy: :help: :msp_unsure: :msp_razz:









Nah ! LMAO !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,,,today went as ussuall,,SNAFU
> 
> started getting Jerry's husky package ready to mail and a box of chit for John when my friend showed up to go get the new woodstove.
> first store didnt have one,went 30mi to next store.
> two hrs later got home.
> we set it on the front deck.
> I unhooked the old one and thot,,chit,shoulda got new stovepipe,,off to the stovepipe store !
> got back and looked up the SS factory chimney,,dang,smallest of pinhole inside,..
> no problem,got TWO spare pieces..
> pulled it down and on the scrap metal pile it went,along with the two spares i had and never looked at and wont use !
> ordered a new piece,why not ??
> rest of chimney still looks great and new pipe and new stove,dont wanna go halfway !
> new piece is $100 for three feet
> so i wrestled out the old stove,,over 200lbs by myself.
> wrestled in the new one,250 lbs !! by myself.
> now i'm taking a break before putting all the parts on,door handles etc..
> all this work caused by a durn chainsaw !!
> beggining to like that little round thing on the wall,,turn clockwise and house gets warmer with NO work



What about my box of chit?


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> What about my box of chit?



PreTested , all checked , test run , known good , seen working , non defective , checked out , inspected ignition coils .
Didn't you get the memo ??


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> PreTested , all checked , test run , known good , seen working , non defective , checked out , inspected ignition coils .
> Didn't you get the memo ??


I'm sure I'll find a way to beak them!


----------



## farrell

Evening all and auntie dancant!
It's Friday for me! 3 day weekend!!!!
Gun shopping tomorrow!
Then hopefully get some hunting done!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I bought another saw today,......but it wasn`t a chainsaw so it don`t fit my collection but will be very useful.


----------



## dancan

Makita , Dewalt , Bosch , Milwaukee or ........Black & Decker LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I bought another saw today,......but it wasn`t a chainsaw so it don`t fit my collection but will be very useful.



There ya go again! Being MEEN !! Only tell half the story again! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

Or a handsaw ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Makita , Dewalt , Bosch , Milwaukee or ........Black & Decker LOL



First guess? Dewalt!

Second ? Bosh !

Third? Milldoggie!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Or a handsaw ?



Nah


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,....King Industrial with a 10" diamond blade.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,....King Industrial with a 10" diamond blade.



Oh my ! Could be a Slug !!


----------



## dancan

Tile saw .


----------



## dancan

I raided the daughters Halloween haul before she got home ..............Thanks for the chocolate bar Jerry :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I raided the daughters Halloween haul before she got home ..............Thanks for the chocolate bar Jerry :msp_smile:



Yep........#1 MEENIE anywhere around! Steel the kids candy! :what:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Tile saw .



Yep, ..wet tile saw with a stainless steel water tray, submersible coolant pump , 10" diamond blade , 24" capacity and sits on its own collapsible roller stand. I am really going to appreciate this saw compared to my old 7" crappy bench top saw that I have been using for more than 10 years.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Yep........#1 MEENIE anywhere around! Steel the kids candy! :what:



:msp_smile:

School , good for more than learning LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I raided the daughters Halloween haul before she got home ..............Thanks for the chocolate bar Jerry :msp_smile:



She must have been one of the first 25 to get here if it was a full size O Henry....LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, ..wet tile saw with a stainless steel water tray, submersible coolant pump , 10" diamond blade , 24" capacity and sits on its own collapsible roller stand. I am really going to appreciate this saw compared to my old 7" crappy bench top saw that I have been using for more than 10 years.



Will it cut rocks ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep........#1 MEENIE anywhere around! Steel the kids candy! :what:



I actually got into a bag or two also,.........cause I had to pass the durn stuff out,....I was home alone til 9 o`clock........LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I actually got into a bag or two also,.........cause I had to pass the durn stuff out,....I was home alone til 9 o`clock........LOL



Maybe....But thats different! You didn't steel it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Will it cut rocks ?



If they are less than 5" thick.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Maybe....But thats different! You didn't steel it!



True, dat.


----------



## dancan

Hey John ! I've got a few costumers that care , some drop off some treats to fuel the engine , some drop off treats to fend off pain .....................................................................................................:msp_smile::msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> If they are less than 5" thick.



I'd like to make a bluestone sharpening stone .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John ! I've got a few costumers that care , some drop off some treats to fuel the engine , some drop off treats to fend off pain .....................................................................................................:msp_smile::msp_smile:



You should see the load my Brother gets every year! He was a State oil&gas inspector,now a boss. LOL He would have 10 - 12 jugs every year!
Should be well stocked! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

This is a pict of a saw close to the one I got, not quite as big and not as well built, I can`t find a listing of the one I got.

MK 101 Tile Saws. Contractors Direct.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You should see the load my Brother gets every year! He was a State oil&gas inspector,now a boss. LOL He would have 10 - 12 jugs every year!
> Should be well stocked! LOL



No John . You're not getting what I said .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'd like to make a bluestone sharpening stone .



I will test a piece to see what it can do.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No John . You're not getting what I said .



:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> If they are less than 5" thick.



4"wide x 2" thick x 10" long would be a real nice test stone .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> :msp_rolleyes:



Oh Ya :msp_smile::msp_smile::msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Hey John ! I've got a few costumers that care , some drop off some treats to fuel the engine , some drop off treats to fend off pain .....................................................................................................:msp_smile::msp_smile:





dancan said:


> No John . You're not getting what I said .





tbone75 said:


> :msp_rolleyes:





dancan said:


> Oh Ya :msp_smile::msp_smile::msp_smile:



Cotton Candy , if anyone else is wondering .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Oh Ya :msp_smile::msp_smile::msp_smile:



I could use a FEW right now! 

Bags of cotton candy! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 4"wide x 2" thick x 10" long would be a real nice test stone .



Thicker !! Then put into a wooden box!


----------



## tbone75

Arkansas soft is my favorite! You ever use a piece of marble? Nice finishing stone!


----------



## dancan

I don't know how bluestone (basalt) will work , definitely hard stuff as far as stone goes .


----------



## dancan

I have a nice Arkansas hard , I've not tried marble but now I'll look for some :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I have a nice Arkansas hard , I've not tried marble but now I'll look for some :msp_smile:



Hard is a nice finish stone! A light touch,you don't need leather.


----------



## dancan

Musta just come out of the mountains looking to buy a loop of chain and a spark plug .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I don't know how bluestone (basalt) will work , definitely hard stuff as far as stone goes .



May be too hard! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Musta just come out of the mountains looking to buy a loop of chain and a spark plug .



How many bags of cotton candy you had?

Posted that one before! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> May be too hard! LOL



You ever tried ceramic or carbide? Works good!


----------



## dancan

Sorry John , I can't keep track of the HuusKamedians LOL , just JD tonight :msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Musta just come out of the mountains looking to buy a loop of chain and a spark plug .



Seen that one a week ago, looks ok for the price.


----------



## dancan

They got casinos in Maine ??
Must be the store that sells loto tickets because didn't Robin just get permission to have small fireworks ????


----------



## Cantdog

Nice looking wetsaw there Jerry...almost bought one similar a couple yrs ago....but didn't..


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> You ever tried ceramic or carbide? Works good!



I've got 2 different ceramics , it gets things sharp , not scary sharp LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You ever tried ceramic or carbide? Works good!



Ceramic,yes.Carbide,no? I have some ceramic round sticks I use to touch them up.Just like a steel. I bet carbide works great! Where can I get a piece big nuff?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I've got 2 different ceramics , it gets things sharp , not scary sharp LOL



Just gets them OK,far from good. LOLL


----------



## tbone75

Wonder how the Smurf stove is doing? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nice looking wetsaw there Jerry...almost bought one similar a couple yrs ago....but didn't..



Hows Stihl Dog tonight? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> They got casinos in Maine ??
> Must be the store that sells loto tickets because didn't Robin just get permission to have small fireworks ????



Yeah Bangor and Oxford has casinos.....and yes we can purchase fireworks..not just small ones either...as usual Maine lawmakers screwed it all up.....can't buy bottle rockets...but pretty large arial dislays...no problem....money talks....cheeper they are..the more you buy.....


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Wonder how the Smurf stove is doing? LOL




Just getting supper ready ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nice looking wetsaw there Jerry...almost bought one similar a couple yrs ago....but didn't..




It is not exactly like the one I got but its a hundred times better than the one I had been using. I will get the one I just bought cleaned up some and take a pict of it, it is all black so the tile dust shows up real plain on it, don`t look that great right now but its just white dust from tiles. Fellow I got it from was a PRO tile layer, he`s packing it in here and heading out to the Alberta oil patch, just selling off all his tools and heading out. It has a new 10" blade on it, that is about what I paid for it....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Just getting supper ready ?



Smurf headed for a meltdown....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Uncle Rob must be busy tonight?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Uncle Rob must be busy tonight?



Long day, took a nap, heading to work. 

Finish on a flat piece of aluminum for very sharp. 

Sharpen utility before he uses them.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Long day, took a nap, heading to work.
> 
> Finish on a flat piece of aluminum for very sharp.
> 
> Sharpen utility before he uses them.



New one on me? have to try it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anyone ever use a glass rod to put an edge on a knife??


----------



## roncoinc

You Canmedians are in line for a whole stihl load of flippycappin stihl doo doo now !!!!
I want some of that stuff Aunty Danny takes to keep Jerry away !!
And Aunt Dan can go ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,play with flippy caps !! :msp_angry:
and i hope he uses ice machine cubes !!

StihlDog,,now THAT was funny 

dang furigners !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is not exactly like the one I got but its a hundred times better than the one I had been using. I will get the one I just bought cleaned up some and take a pict of it, it is all black so the tile dust shows up real plain on it, don`t look that great right now but its just white dust from tiles. Fellow I got it from was a PRO tile layer, he`s packing it in here and heading out to the Alberta oil patch, just selling off all his tools and heading out. It has a new 10" blade on it, that is about what I paid for it....LOL



New is only new until you use it......and in reality I can't think of one brand new large machine tool that didn't require adjusting/fussing with or maybe even repairing nearly as much as the used ones I've picked up. The key to used is that it has to be good quality to begin with...from there on out it's just work. The 39" Time Saver brand wide bet sander I have is 15hp 3ph with a 2hp 3ph conveyor feed...sells new for $16,000.00.......I paid $1,200.00 delivered to the floor at my shop....it required two table elevators ($700.00 each)..one was broken and could not be found in the corect matching ratio..so replaced with two matched US made rebuildable ones....they mounted opposite from the originals and had to be in perfect alignment.....took me 2-3 months to get in the mood to tackle that project, but once started, had it running in 8 hrs. Unbelievablely useful...sands to 220 G.....can put interior/exterior doors through it..cabinet doors and face frames too....wild grain can be surfaced without tearout like can happen on the last pass even with a good quality/sharp surface planer. Put a 60 G belt on and surface uneven glue ups etc. When fine sanding, it operates in 0.001"...have a dial caliper that lives on the control panel. Works great for me..days at a time when needed....paid total $2,600.00...for a saving of $13,400.00...works for me...glad the guy who bought the new one was not a "Fixer"......LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone ever use a glass rod to put an edge on a knife??



Never tried that either?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You Canmedians are in line for a whole stihl load of flippycappin stihl doo doo now !!!!
> I want some of that stuff Aunty Danny takes to keep Jerry away !!
> And Aunt Dan can go ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,play with flippy caps !! :msp_angry:
> and i hope he uses ice machine cubes !!
> 
> StihlDog,,now THAT was funny
> 
> dang furigners !!



Maybe he missed that one? Or just not talking to me now? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone ever use a glass rod to put an edge on a knife??



Quartz, but not glass. Form big light bulbs.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> New is only new until you use it......and in reality I can't think of one brand new large machine tool that didn't require adjusting/fussing with or maybe even repairing nearly as much as the used ones I've picked up. The key to used is that it has to be good quality to begin with...from there on out it's just work. The 39" Time Saver brand wide bet sander I have is 15hp 3ph with a 2hp 3ph conveyor feed...sells new for $16,000.00.......I paid $1,200.00 delivered to the floor at my shop....it required two table elevators ($700.00 each)..one was broken and could not be found in the corect matching ratio..so replaced with two matched US made rebuildable ones....they mounted opposite from the originals and had to be in perfect alignment.....took me 2-3 months to get in the mood to tackle that project, but once started, had it running in 8 hrs. Unbelievablely useful...sands to 220 G.....can put interior/exterior doors through it..cabinet doors and face frames too....wild grain can be surfaced without tearout like can happen on the last pass even with a good quality/sharp surface planer. Put a 60 G belt on and surface uneven glue ups etc. When fine sanding, it operates in 0.001"...have a dial caliper that lives on the control panel. Works great for me..days at a time when needed....paid total $2,600.00...for a saving of $13,400.00...works for me...glad the guy who bought the new one was not a "Fixer"......LOL!!!



Very good deal on that! Save a lot time too!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Quartz, but not glass. Form big light bulbs.



Never seen any big enough?

I will stick to my diamond Lansky. LOL Just to easy!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Pictures for john! 
The cylinder MIGHT be salvagable.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cantdog

Ron....did you get your new stove all hooked up???


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Quartz, but not glass. Form big light bulbs.



Fill with epoxy then make a bulb of it on the end to cover sharp edges.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Never seen any big enough?
> 
> I will stick to my diamond Lansky. LOL Just to easy!



Think foot tall ones on factory ceilings. Getting phased out in many places.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> New is only new until you use it......and in reality I can't think of one brand new large machine tool that didn't require adjusting/fussing with or maybe even repairing nearly as much as the used ones I've picked up. The key to used is that it has to be good quality to begin with...from there on out it's just work. The 39" Time Saver brand wide bet sander I have is 15hp 3ph with a 2hp 3ph conveyor feed...sells new for $16,000.00.......I paid $1,200.00 delivered to the floor at my shop....it required two table elevators ($700.00 each)..one was broken and could not be found in the corect matching ratio..so replaced with two matched US made rebuildable ones....they mounted opposite from the originals and had to be in perfect alignment.....took me 2-3 months to get in the mood to tackle that project, but once started, had it running in 8 hrs. Unbelievablely useful...sands to 220 G.....can put interior/exterior doors through it..cabinet doors and face frames too....wild grain can be surfaced without tearout like can happen on the last pass even with a good quality/sharp surface planer. Put a 60 G belt on and surface uneven glue ups etc. When fine sanding, it operates in 0.001"...have a dial caliper that lives on the control panel. Works great for me..days at a time when needed....paid total $2,600.00...for a saving of $13,400.00...works for me...glad the guy who bought the new one was not a "Fixer"......LOL!!!




Yeah,...the guy was just a tool user, used it but never took time to clean it,...typical of most. It does not need any repairs or adjustments luckily, a good cleaning and it will just look better. A little acid like vinegar will take a lot of the dust off but of course it will get dirtied by just using it, spray it off with a garden hose when the job is finished and it can be kept quite clean.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Fill with epoxy then make a bulb of it on the end to cover sharp edges.



Ok,gotcha!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> New one on me? have to try it!



The aluminum won't work in a vacuum, must have oxygen present.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ron....did you get your new stove all hooked up???



No,,you must have missed a post..
to many meanies tonite,,going to go read,heatless tonite


----------



## farrell

I like my diamond jewel stick! It works real nice!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Quartz, but not glass. Form big light bulbs.



It might have been Quartz, seen a fellow that sharpened a lot of cutting instruments in a shop dedicated to sharpening tools. He had a 6" dia by 4" wide disc mounted on a mandrel setup, turned around 100 rpm and flooded with water, he could get a knife edge on that thing that would rival a scapel.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,...the guy was just a tool user, used it but never took time to clean it,...typical of most. It does not need any repairs or adjustments luckily, a good cleaning and it will just look better. A little acid like vinegar will take a lot of the dust off but of course it will get dirtied by just using it, spray it off with a garden hose when the job is finished and it can be kept quite clean.



LOL Wish I had it!!! Got to start replacing or repairing 4 Velux, center hinge skylites, in a slate roof down at Wooden Boat School monday...weather permitting....be real sweet to trim slates to the flashings with!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> No,,you must have missed a post..
> to many meanies tonite,,going to go read,heatless tonite



7" insulated stainless?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No,,you must have missed a post..
> to many meanies tonite,,going to go read,heatless tonite



Big bad stove kicked the Smurfs azz! LOL Would have did more than that to me! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL Wish I had it!!! Got to start replacing or repairing 4 Velux, center hinge skylites, in a slate roof down at Wooden Boat School monday...weather permitting....be real sweet to trim slates to the flashings with!!!



Good luck! Don't sound like fun?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL Wish I had it!!! Got to start replacing or repairing 4 Velux, center hinge skylites, in a slate roof down at Wooden Boat School monday...weather permitting....be real sweet to trim slates to the flashings with!!!



I think it would work great for that, you would be welcome to it but I know the drive would limit its usefulness. Fairly heavy to, the unit lifts off the stand and its all I want to carry to get setup on a jobsite, two guys would be easier, much....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good luck! Don't sound like fun?



Skylights are a big pain in the azz, I get to repair and replace a lot of them cause they don`t leak after I work them over. Blueskin is a big help on these things.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> No,,you must have missed a post..
> to many meanies tonite,,going to go read,heatless tonite




Turn the dial.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> It might have been Quartz, seen a fellow that sharpened a lot of cutting instruments in a shop dedicated to sharpening tools. He had a 6" dia by 4" wide disc mounted on a mandrel setup, turned around 100 rpm and flooded with water, he could get a knife edge on that thing that would rival a scapel.



When you are grafting thousands of trees you get picky. 

Ol guy knew his stuff. 

Touch up on the upper of his boot.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> When you are grafting thousands of trees you get picky.
> 
> Ol guy knew his stuff.
> 
> Touch up on the upper of his boot.



Nothing rivals a very fine cutting edge when it comes to most chores a tool will be put to, my personal knives, I like sharp but don`t need to be stropped for most work.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nothing rivals a very fine cutting edge when it comes to most chores a tool will be put to, my personal knives, I like sharp but don`t need to be stropped for most work.



I don't use leather on the ones I use. Seems to last better that way. Not as smooth a sharp. To smooth dulls faster. On a pocket or hunting knife.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Skylights are a big pain in the azz, I get to repair and replace a lot of them cause they don`t leak after I work them over. Blueskin is a big help on these things.



What is blueskin?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nothing rivals a very fine cutting edge when it comes to most chores a tool will be put to, my personal knives, I like sharp but don`t need to be stropped for most work.



Totally agree with ya there Jerry. Gets too delicate.


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey John
Hey Rob
Hey jerry
Hey Robin












Dan.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What is blueskin?



Blueskin is a very flexible membrane we get that ia a meter wide,( about 39.3" ) wide and in rolls up to 100' long. It is a peel and stick material, so sticky it will bond to almost any dry surface. I apply it over window frames that are covered by flashings or siding, it provides a great level of waterproofing around any opening in an exterior wall.

Google Image Result for http://www.cansave.ca/Libraries/Bakor/Blueskin_WB_Roll.sflb.ashx


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey John
> Hey Rob
> Hey jerry
> Hey Robin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan.....





Hey Mark.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey John
> Hey Rob
> Hey jerry
> Hey Robin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan.....



Hey Sparky !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Still trying to catch up with the gab.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Still trying to catch up with the gab.



Speed readin?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Good luck! Don't sound like fun?



I used to do a lot of slate work in Portland, yrs ago....kinda neat but you have to have the tools and understand how a slate roof works..and how slate shingles work too!! And what kind of nails to use too!!!!



pioneerguy600 said:


> Skylights are a big pain in the azz, I get to repair and replace a lot of them cause they don`t leak after I work them over. Blueskin is a big help on these things.



These aren't leaking....they just stopped functioning...couldn't get them open and if they did couldn't get em closed again. I went down to look at them and got one open to get the numbers...read "Must be lubricated twice yearly"...asked the shop manager...said he had been there 12 yrs so we were off on maintainence at least 24 cycles that he knew of...LOL!!! The large room upstairs from the shop is the sail loft..outside door in one end atticspace on the other...skylites the only ventilation...a must have thing. We'll know after the first day there if they can be brought back or need to be replaced......I am hoping to fix, but more money in replacement LOL!! Either way is fine with them...Cost Plus.........I would rather not disturb the roof if possible.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Mark.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I used to do a lot of slate work in Portland, yrs ago....kinda neat but you have to have the tools and understand how a slate roof works..and how slate shingles work too!! And what kind of nails to use too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't leaking....they just stopped functioning...couldn't get them open and if they did couldn't get em closed again. I went down to look at them and got one open to get the numbers...read "Must be lubricated twice yearly"...asked the shop manager...said he had been there 12 yrs so we were off on maintainence at least 24 cycles that he knew of...LOL!!! The large room upstairs from the shop is the sail loft..outside door in one end atticspace on the other...skylites the only ventilation...a must have thing. We'll know after the first day there if they can be brought back or need to be replaced......I am hoping to fix, but more money in replacement LOL!! Either way is fine with them...Cost Plus.........I would rather not disturb the roof if possible.....



I hear you there,....I have six to look at but I am not taking them out this season, will dope them up if they are leaking but leave the replacement til next summer when the temp and conditions are drier.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Mark.



Hey Rob. How's work?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Rob. How's work?



It's just work tonight. Lol


----------



## tbone75

What happen? Too quiet!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What happen? Too quiet!



Yep,...full tilt for a while then everyone falls off the rails.....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> It's just work tonight. Lol



Well hope it don't get too busy for ya. Had a "fun" day at work today....


----------



## Stihl 041S

It's okay John.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Well hope it don't get too busy for ya. Had a "fun" day at work today....



What did you screw up on your "fun" day?


----------



## AU_K2500

Why would you automatically assume that it was my fault? 


It wasn't by the way! Lol. Spent the whole day running around the shop, chasing down parts and walking through each process forming, welding, paint etc.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It's okay John.



Sucking up more OT ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Why would you automatically assume that it was my fault?
> 
> 
> It wasn't by the way! Lol. Spent the whole day running around the shop, chasing down parts and walking through each process forming, welding, paint etc.



Sparky had a busy day! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Why would you automatically assume that it was my fault?
> 
> 
> It wasn't by the way! Lol. Spent the whole day running around the shop, chasing down parts and walking through each process forming, welding, paint etc.




The way you typed "fun". 

There is fun, and there is "fun".......lol

Tell John I am sucking up OT. He has me blocked and I can't reply to some of his emails. 

The Ol poop. LOL

Hey John.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Sparky had a busy day! LOL



Nothing I can't handle. Was talking to my dad tonight (going into surgery tomorrow) and joking about how I wish I could be back on the floor....ain't nothing glamorous about sitting at a computer all day. He had some continued education in Atlanta to maintain his PE cert. And was complaimg about sitting at a computer for three days learning 3D modeling ....I told him "welcome to my world". I always .make a point to get out on the floor atleast once or twice a day.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> The way you typed "fun".
> 
> There is fun, and there is "fun".......lol
> 
> Tell John I am sucking up OT. He has me blocked and I can't reply to some of his emails.
> 
> The Ol poop. LOL
> 
> Hey John.



He blocked you? Man I'll have to ask him how tondo that!!!!

Ever take a loom at sketch-up


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The way you typed "fun".
> 
> There is fun, and there is "fun".......lol
> 
> Tell John I am sucking up OT. He has me blocked and I can't reply to some of his emails.
> 
> The Ol poop. LOL
> 
> Hey John.



No idea how I could have you blocked?

You is the POOP Master! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

The Ex-Lax worked John. 

I'm not blocked anymore!!

Haven't a clue. That one email wouldn't let me respond....

Oh well!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The Ex-Lax worked John.
> 
> I'm not blocked anymore!!
> 
> Haven't a clue. That one email wouldn't let me respond....
> 
> Oh well!!



Talking crap again? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Talking crap again? LOL



Again???

Robin and Ron hired me to give you Kwap. 

It's a living.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Now John won't ANSWER email .......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Now John won't ANSWER email .......



Did to!

Ya Ol POOP !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Did to!
> 
> Ya Ol POOP !!



Now answer the answer!!






John said poop


----------



## AU_K2500

Your the one not responding to emails....



Just up long enough to "dewater"


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Your the one not responding to emails....
> 
> 
> 
> Just up long enough to "dewater"




It is "you're" and I answered all your emails. ;-))


----------



## dancan

Mmorning ZZZSlackerz and otherz .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan 
You've got mail!!


----------



## dancan

Morning Mark ! What's that ? You want to sleep some more ??


----------



## dancan

Geezzz , it'a be kinda fun shoving a door through a sander that could take it , at least for the first time .


----------



## tbone75

Morning kids! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sure is a lot of slacking going on around here!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> 7" insulated stainless?



6" inside dia.


----------



## AU_K2500

Yes dan. I did want to, and I was very successful in doing so. 

Rob, I know your off slacking in wonderland, but no, you have not replied to them all....maybe you inbox is full...if not, we can fix that


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Morning kids! LOL



Who you callin kids? You ol'duffer! LOL
Mornin all!


----------



## roncoinc

Whats Mill_Wannabe been up to latelly ?
havent heard a peep from you on months !


----------



## tbone75

Chit going to happen this afternoon! Soldering iron will be here around 1 or 2pm !! :msp_smile:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Geezzz , it'a be kinda fun shoving a door through a sander that could take it , at least for the first time .




LOL!! You don't have to shove it......just sit on the conveyor..it does the rest.....Oh and you gotta be on the other end to catch it when it comes out!!

It's kinda mindless work...lot of passes..only taking 0.004-0.005" to pass.....but stihl way ahead of scraping/hand/power sanding!! Once in great awhile it might frag a belt at speed....excitment level goes right up then...Emergency Shutdown with dual caliper disc brake!!...Pick out all the pieces...get a piece of paper with the pic of a dead president/civil war general on it...trade that for a new belt and away you go again. The first time I used this machine, it was in the employ of the previous owner. I had 30 12" deep, 44" wide, 5/4" thick glued up cherry stair treads and landing nosings and return nosings to sand down to 220 G. I had estimated 40 HRS one man to bring these from the clamps to install ready. Took all this stuff to this sander and 1 hr and 55 mins it was all back in the truck and I was about to pull on to RT 1.........I paid for a full two hrs LOL!!! $60.00...that was a few yrs ago...would $100.00 now but the man doing the hand sanding wages would have gone up accordingly as well. They picked a hell of a good name for the company "Time Saver"!!!!


Oh yeah...I wear the ZZZlackerzz hat this morning.....finished the 51 Hoosky and got the OH26 tuned up yesterday. Took them both out "behind the barn" and gave them a good beating (in my wood pile).....1 tank each...not surprisingly the OH26 outcut the 51....the 51 was more stable and could idle happily forever (new piston, crank seals, carb kit, air fliter) OH26 was very finicky to tune but after a good beating seemed to even out (new impulse line, oil pickup line, carb kit)...may have just been loaded up from yrs of sitting and starting only to find it didn't run well and then shut off.

They both can go home today in return for $$......


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Chit going to happen this afternoon! Soldering iron will be here around 1 or 2pm !! :msp_smile:



Oh come on John! Who you trying to kid?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> 6" inside dia.



7" is nearly twice the price of 6"....8" is cheeper than 7" around here.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Oh come on John! Who you trying to kid?



OK.......................Just a little turd.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 7" is nearly twice the price of 6"....8" is cheeper than 7" around here.



Ron just has to be the odd size. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Ron just has to be the odd size. LOL



No...he had the 6"..stock size...cheep..cheep..cheep!! LOL!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No...he had the 6"..stock size...cheep..cheep..cheep!! LOL!



I can't say nothing,I got a free 30' joint of 7" well casing for a chimney. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> No...he had the 6"..stock size...cheep..cheep..cheep!! LOL!



It happens to be the size the stove calls for 
still $100 for 3ft section,,will oulive me


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,got two things ready to mail when i go out for the stovepipe..finally !!

still on the hunt for a large sturdy box.
one my new air comp came in would have worked but i had to cut it apart .
stihl looking.,may have to buy one


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It happens to be the size the stove calls for
> still $100 for 3ft section,,will oulive me



I have a piece of 8" double or triple wall stuff? I was going to put through the wall,didn't need it. Used when I got it.

2' long I think?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,got two things ready to mail when i go out for the stovepipe..finally !!
> 
> still on the hunt for a large sturdy box.
> one my new air comp came in would have worked but i had to cut it apart .
> stihl looking.,may have to buy one



The way you pack chit,box don't have to be that great! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Roof work today for me.Found a full shingle and 2/3 of another in the yard!
No rain today,I think?


----------



## roncoinc

Guy wants to come at 8pm tonite to buy old woodstove for $200.
who would look at something in the dark ??


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> Whats Mill_Wannabe been up to latelly ?
> havent heard a peep from you on months !



Hi Ron!

I took the summer off from saws, but the cool weather and storms have brought me back. Had three out and running on Tuesday doing Sandy cleanup.


----------



## roncoinc

Got a chance yestday to take the pressure washer to the poulan 2900 i been workin on.
soft spray with soap,then squirted with purple power and rinsed.
had to do that just so i could take it apart to clean it !!
looks like original bar and sprocket all in good shape,almost new chain,dont think it was used much,runs good too.
pulled the rusty muffler to paint it,inside looks new.
may not be to bad a $10 saw


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Guy wants to come at 8pm tonite to buy old woodstove for $200.
> who would look at something in the dark ??



Maybe he thinks its inside? LOL


----------



## farrell

It's snowing!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got a chance yestday to take the pressure washer to the poulan 2900 i been workin on.
> soft spray with soap,then squirted with purple power and rinsed.
> had to do that just so i could take it apart to clean it !!
> looks like original bar and sprocket all in good shape,almost new chain,dont think it was used much,runs good too.
> pulled the rusty muffler to paint it,inside looks new.
> may not be to bad a $10 saw



Same thing as a 3300 just 48cc,3300 54cc. Nice saws I think! Think its a 3750 P&C fits on them? 60cc then! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> It's snowing!



Keep that chit over there!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Keep that chit over there!!



I'm willing to share!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got a chance yestday to take the pressure washer to the poulan 2900 i been workin on.
> soft spray with soap,then squirted with purple power and rinsed.
> had to do that just so i could take it apart to clean it !!
> looks like original bar and sprocket all in good shape,almost new chain,dont think it was used much,runs good too.
> pulled the rusty muffler to paint it,inside looks new.
> may not be to bad a $10 saw



Scrap the baffle and give it another fish gill! Runs much better!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I'm willing to share!



Its nice to share somethings? Not so much on farts and snow!


----------



## roncoinc

Just looked up the specs on the chimney pipe.
creasote burnout @ 2100 deg f.
brief forced firing 1400 deg.
continuouse 1000 deg.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just looked up the specs on the chimney pipe.
> creasote burnout @ 2100 deg f.
> brief forced firing 1400 deg.
> continuouse 1000 deg.



Shouldn't have no problems with that!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Scrap the baffle and give it another fish gill! Runs much better!



I opened up the baffle by cutting all the small holes out and making one big hole,left screen in for spark control.
need baffle to support muffler mounting !!
think i should open both sides of baffle ? AND another gill ??


----------



## tbone75

200.00 for a AM top end for that chop saw! Wonder what OEM is,500.00? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I opened up the baffle by cutting all the small holes out and making one big hole,left screen in for spark control.
> need baffle to support muffler mounting !!
> think i should open both sides of baffle ? AND another gill ??



??? I did 4 or 5 without the baffle? No problems? 2 gills total,what I did. Both same side? One on each side may be better?

I am talking about that square plate inside the muffler. OOPS ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 200.00 for a AM top end for that chop saw! Wonder what OEM is,500.00? LOL



Wheel chock saw ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wheel chock saw ??



Yep! Steel TS700 LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> ??? I did 4 or 5 without the baffle? No problems? 2 gills total,what I did. Both same side? One on each side may be better?
> 
> I am talking about that square plate inside the muffler. OOPS ! LOL



If the baffle was eliminated there would be no support for the muffler bolts and woud just squish the muffler when tightaning ..
also nothing to put the screen around ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep! Steel TS700 LOL



Stihl wheel chock saw !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If the baffle was eliminated there would be no support for the muffler bolts and woud just squish the muffler when tightaning ..
> also nothing to put the screen around ?



I was talking about the square plate that goes over the baffle,sorry! LOL



Baffle plate,maybe its called?


----------



## tbone75

Sears stihl stock most of the parts for that saw too Ron!


----------



## roncoinc

John,, got flux and electickle solder ??
heat shrink tubing comes in handy too .
off to the PO i go


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> John,, got flux and electickle solder ??
> heat shrink tubing comes in handy too .
> off to the PO i go



I'm sure the PO has big boxes....


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I'm sure the PO has big boxes....



You got saws to keep you bisy for a few more days.. !!.
got new chimney pipe,now to install it and the stove.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> You got saws to keep you bisy for a few more days.. !!.
> got new chimney pipe,now to install it and the stove.



This is true. Will it not fit in place of the old one? Gotta make it fit.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,, got flux and electickle solder ??
> heat shrink tubing comes in handy too .
> off to the PO i go



Yes got all that stuff!

I goofed,won't be here till 3 or4pm. UPS is bringing it.


----------



## tbone75

Up on the roof I go! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Yep! Steel TS700 LOL



TS700 or TS760?


----------



## sefh3

sefh3 said:


> TS700 or TS760?



I just googled it. I didn't know they made a TS700. That looks goofy with the clutch and starter on the same side. What's wrong with it? Seized?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Up on the roof I go! LOL



Be safe up there...one thing I hated...roof work, I'll do it, just hate the heights.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Up on the roof I go! LOL



I'm gonna go mow some shingles this weekend LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I just googled it. I didn't know they made a TS700. That looks goofy with the clutch and starter on the same side. What's wrong with it? Seized?



Maybe something else 700? LOL Needs a top end.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Be safe up there...one thing I hated...roof work, I'll do it, just hate the heights.



Never minded roof work, but I didn't get up there yet.Got very windy! Even looks like rain now! Guess I can wait till tomorrow.

Got to look at the step kids car again.Something wrong with the brakes?

Daughters baby shower tomorrow afternoon. LOL 5 weeks to go!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Maybe something else 700? LOL Needs a top end.



:camera:
post it on
:computer:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> :camera:
> post it on
> :computer:



Have to wait till it gets here.Or get the Midget to find out before he boxes it up! LOL He thought 700? Fleabay says TS 700 or 800 on the top end.


----------



## tbone75

Now toy is here! Looks a little too fancy for a dumb Slug! 
Check out the manual! LOL Good thing it has Engrish in the back!

Got to work on the step-idgits car first! Surprised he can tie his own shoes! LOL I know I am being MEEN,but ! ! ! ! ! You guys don't know this kid! ! ! !
You guys know I will help anyone! But this brat is way way over his limit! For getting nothing in return,not even thank you! ! Then the OL starts begging !! :bang:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Now toy is here! Looks a little too fancy for a dumb Slug!
> Check out the manual! LOL Good thing it has Engrish in the back!



Thats meen rite there John !!
I want !! 
i WILL have !!

kinda blew this months welfare check tho..
after the stove,the new stove pipe,the chimney pipe,then i ordered wrong size chimney and had to re-order,wont be here till monday so i had to buy pipe to hook in oil furnace,,DAMN !!! then they didnt have length of chimney i wanted but will have to get MORE stove pipe to make it work !! 
cheap woodstove on sale gonna make me broke !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yippee for John !!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Yippee for John !!



WHY is that ?????


----------



## roncoinc

Gonna drown my sorrows tonite 

melted butter and garlick bread and a cold beer and fill my tummy 









1 1/4 lbs of pure LOBSTAH meat !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Now that is a good one,....Slug on a roof,....need a pict of that to make my day....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> WHY is that ?????



He got a new weapon if minor destruction. 

And your Plate of lobster......that is MEEN !!!!!

Have a good one Ron.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now that is a good one,....Slug on a roof,....need a pict of that to make my day....LOL



Didn't make it up there today,tomorrow I will! No body around to take pix? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Fixed that dang car! Rotor had a chunk come out? New rotor and pads.

Ron is MEEN tonight! All that bug on a plate,and won't share! 

But I don't even know if I like it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Feed the Slug,then go try to solder that wire on? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Feed the Slug,then go try to solder that wire on? LOL



Now THIS will be a treat !! LOL !!
remember John,,when you look at the finished solder,if it's gray it's gay.. and that aint good !!
pre tin everything first.
put flux on and heat with a little solder on the iron.
about 650 deg., now that is a little hi on the temp but will work for a newb and make it quicker.
remember,your not heating the solder,you are heating the wire and tab.,,the solder will even flow uphill to follow the heat.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Now THIS will be a treat !! LOL !!
> remember John,,when you look at the finished solder,if it's gray it's gay.. and that aint good !!
> pre tin everything first.
> put flux on and heat with a little solder on the iron.
> about 650 deg., now that is a little hi on the temp but will work for a newb and make it quicker.
> remember,your not heating the solder,you are heating the wire and tab.,,the solder will even flow uphill to follow the heat.



Oh man,,did i leave a lot out there ..
let the tip get up to temp,,put flux on the tip then wipe on the wet sponge,then put some solder on tip,repeat..
wipe tip and put a little solder on to tin the pieces.


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my,,,,,,,,,,,,,, am i full !!!
BUUUURRPPPPPPP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
that was just TO much lobster meat to try and eat at one sitting 
now i feel sluggish ,, like WHO we know of ??
knew i forgot sumthin !! the beer to go with it !!


----------



## dancan

I found some Grobet files locally today :msp_smile:
I moved the chipper , might have to fire it up and run a HuusKee through it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I found some Grobet files locally today :msp_smile:
> I moved the chipper , might have to fire it up and run a HuusKee through it LOL



Let me know, I have a couple of Huuskees I can toss in.


----------



## Cantdog

The OH26 went away today...left a message for the guy with the 51.......tore the 521 to bits.....no keys in either the clutch or flywheel???? Supposed to be??... Pulled the cyl and crankseals...flushed out the mains with mix and an acid brush....got that all cleaned up and installed new seals....piston and cyl were great.... cleaned everything up and put a new set of rings on the piston and reinstalled the cyl.....carb was already rebuilt so reinstalled that.....muffler was beat up so scrounged up a better one that was already wire wheeled and shot that with a couple coats of high temp. Finish that saw up tomorrow....want to replace the right hand top handle mount....wiring goes through that....This saw sat somewhere very damp and I would say layed on its side...handle mount and clutch cover down as these pieces are rather pitted and poor looking.....have to modify the NOS top handle mount for the wiring...should be interesting......pics tomorrow...


----------



## roncoinc

John,,this is what you need for your security cameras ..
i have two,they work great.



X10 VK74A R Nninja Pan and Tilt Remote Control Mount | eBay


----------



## dancan

We could declutter the shop in a hurry LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> The OH26 went away today...left a message for the guy with the 51.......tore the 521 to bits.....no keys in either the clutch or flywheel???? Supposed to be??... Pulled the cyl and crankseals...flushed out the mains with mix and an acid brush....got that all cleaned up and installed new seals....piston and cyl were great.... cleaned everything up and put a new set of rings on the piston and reinstalled the cyl.....carb was already rebuilt so reinstalled that.....muffler was beat up so scrounged up a better one that was already wire wheeled and shot that with a couple coats of high temp. Finish that saw up tomorrow....want to replace the right hand top handle mount....wiring goes through that....This saw sat somewhere very damp and I would say layed on its side...handle mount and clutch cover down as these pieces are rather pitted and poor looking.....have to modify the NOS top handle mount for the wiring...should be interesting......pics tomorrow...



At least you got rid of the chaff and spending some quality time on a saw worth while !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> We could declutter the shop in a hurry LOL



What ?? gonna clean the chipper out by running some creamsickles thru it ??
a well built swede saw would jam it up and break it !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,did i leave a lot out there ..
> let the tip get up to temp,,put flux on the tip then wipe on the wet sponge,then put some solder on tip,repeat..
> wipe tip and put a little solder on to tin the pieces.



Well..................... I didn't do the tip like that,but its soldered and running! LOL Did everything else like you said! LOL

I know pix or it didn't happen! BRB


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> We could declutter the shop in a hurry LOL



I got that 394 that is still hanging around and several boxes of orange parts, some parts saws and related smelly stuff, make lots of orange chips for the next concrete pour....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ok here it is! Go easy on me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got that 394 that is still hanging around and several boxes of orange parts, some parts saws and related smelly stuff, make lots of orange chips for the next concrete pour....LOL



:ah:


I got another 394 in a box!! And assorted other Orange saws that need parts! Creamsycles too!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now THIS will be a treat !! LOL !!
> remember John,,when you look at the finished solder,if it's gray it's gay.. and that aint good !!
> pre tin everything first.
> put flux on and heat with a little solder on the iron.
> about 650 deg., now that is a little hi on the temp but will work for a newb and make it quicker.
> remember,your not heating the solder,you are heating the wire and tab.,,the solder will even flow uphill to follow the heat.



Ron.................You forget something?

Slugs are color blind!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ok here it is! Go easy on me! LOL



OMG !!! i'm gonna throw up !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,this is what you need for your security cameras ..
> i have two,they work great.
> 
> 
> 
> X10 VK74A R Nninja Pan and Tilt Remote Control Mount | eBay



Thanks Ron!! need some of them!


----------



## roncoinc

John,,wheres the wire that goes here ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> OMG !!! i'm gonna throw up !!!



Be gentle Ron. It's his first time......

Ow!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :ah:
> 
> 
> I got another 394 in a box!! And assorted other Orange saws that need parts! Creamsycles too!



These parts would make better landfill than repair parts, a lot of the parts I don`t even remember what they fit anymore, many stinky 455 POS and other smaller orange saws not worth working on. I got them when I helped clean out a dealer and repair shop. He had a pile of saws around 4' deep and around 12' through, all junkers so we tossed them into a green dumpster.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OMG !!! i'm gonna throw up !!!



Hell it runs! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> John,,wheres the wire that goes here ??



Looks like you are bypassing the fuse !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,wheres the wire that goes here ??



Was the fuse..............Now its not fused! LOL Till I get a new fuse! By passed it! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> John,,wheres the wire that goes here ??




AAAAAAHHHHhhhhh,........mmmmmnnnnnffffff ooooouuuuuuccccccchhhhhhwwwwwwwttttttthhhhhh fffffffffff----pass.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> AAAAAAHHHHhhhhh,........mmmmmnnnnnffffff ooooouuuuuuccccccchhhhhhwwwwwwwttttttthhhhhh fffffffffff----pass.



Dang!! You guys are MEEN! So I need a fuse! LOL Don't have one,didn't go get one yet! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Was the fuse..............Now its not fused! LOL Till I get a new fuse! By passed it! LOL



It's just a darned glass fuse like in a car !! pull one out of a fiord for now !!
you gonna solder like that best get some of that bubble gum solder they use on steels !!

oh my,,thats it !!
more medication and stand in the rain locker for awhile,calm down,,,,calm down ron,it will be ok,,easy now ron,,he meens no ill intent,,it will get better,,relax..


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> John,,wheres the wire that goes here ??



That's so John can save money on fuses!!


----------



## tbone75

I will get a fuse ASAP! Had to see if it would run!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Glad I didn`t open your picts, let Ron open and post them, better for my eyes that way but it still hurt a little even though I was wearing my really dark sunglasses....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's just a darned glass fuse like in a car !! pull one out of a fiord for now !!
> you gonna solder like that best get some of that bubble gum solder they use on steels !!
> 
> oh my,,thats it !!
> more medication and stand in the rain locker for awhile,calm down,,,,calm down ron,it will be ok,,easy now ron,,he meens no ill intent,,it will get better,,relax..



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> It's just a darned glass fuse like in a car !! pull one out of a fiord for now !!
> you gonna solder like that best get some of that bubble gum solder they use on steels !!
> 
> oh my,,thats it !!
> more medication and stand in the rain locker for awhile,calm down,,,,calm down ron,it will be ok,,easy now ron,,he meens no ill intent,,it will get better,,relax..



Breathe,...just breathe, in------out----in----out, there now don`t that feel better, Stihls rule....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's just a darned glass fuse like in a car !! pull one out of a fiord for now !!
> you gonna solder like that best get some of that bubble gum solder they use on steels !!
> 
> oh my,,thats it !!
> more medication and stand in the rain locker for awhile,calm down,,,,calm down ron,it will be ok,,easy now ron,,he meens no ill intent,,it will get better,,relax..



Nope,don't fit! Tried that!


----------



## dancan

John got it going and didn't get zapped with lecticty , I'll give him a pass :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John got it going and didn't get zapped with lecticty , I'll give him a pass :msp_biggrin:



I am shocked! Dan is being NICE !!


----------



## tbone75

Soon as you catch your breath Ron,tell me what I did wrong? Slugs know nuttin about soldering wires! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Soon as you catch your breath Ron,tell me what I did wrong? Slugs know nuttin about soldering wires! LOL



They is stuck together aint they?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John got it going and didn't get zapped with lecticty , I'll give him a pass :msp_biggrin:



I would rep you if I could Dan! 

I did burn my thumb twice! But no ZAPPY the Slug!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They is stuck together aint they?



Yep ! And it runs ! Good nuff for Slugs !


----------



## tbone75

I really do want to learn !! I could use them skills a lot!


----------



## tbone75

Dan must of found some better cotton candy today! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

As soon as i recover can post some pix


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I am shocked! Dan is being NICE !!



Ruff day on the ankle , plenty of smiley pills and no sauce .
Don't expect it to happen again LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ruff day on the ankle , plenty of smiley pills and no sauce .
> Don't expect it to happen again LOL



Bet it will ! :monkey:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> As soon as i recover can post some pix



I will redo that when I get a fuse! LOL May not look any better? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,John made me dig out my soldering station.
just a cheap old Weller EC1001 ESd model..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> As soon as i recover can post some pix



Nah,....bottle torch....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Now I gotta learn C scale instead of F ! Iron only shows C on it! Didn't learn me that in school! Or anything metric!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nah,....bottle torch....LOL



Crack lighter will work too! Got some of them! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now I gotta learn C scale instead of F ! Iron only shows C on it! Didn't learn me that in school! Or anything metric!



You starting to learn musical scales....LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> AAAAAAHHHHhhhhh,........mmmmmnnnnnffffff ooooouuuuuuccccccchhhhhhwwwwwwwttttttthhhhhh fffffffffff----pass.



Your cat typing again?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Crack lighter will work too! Got some of them! LOL



Prestolite plumbers torch might have enough heat for ya, got two of them and an assortment of tips......LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas. Just getting off. 

John that job looks nice...least it runs! Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Your cat typing again?



Me,.....chokeing.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You starting to learn musical scales....LOL



Nah.......Mom and Dad tried that once! Pianner lessons! Didn't take long to see I didn't have an ear for music! LOL

Slugs got ears?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Prestolite plumbers torch might have enough heat for ya, got two of them and an assortment of tips......LOL



Seen them,don't have one. YET ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Soldering take lots of practice. Get some chunks of wire and start soldering them together. Remember get the wire hot so the solder will stick.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Me,.....chokeing.....LOL



Firs I blind you,now got you all chocked up! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Is the tab on the fuse holder broke? Doesn't look like there is one on there. That will help when you solder them back together.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seen them,don't have one. YET ! LOL



Don`t need one unless you are thinking of doing up some copper plumbing or getting into refridgeration.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Firs I blind you,now got you all chocked up! LOL



You is very entertaining.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Now I gotta learn C scale instead of F ! Iron only shows C on it! Didn't learn me that in school! Or anything metric!



Ad sez it reads out both !!
RTFM !


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Ad sez it reads out both !!
> RTFM !



Slug can't read manuals.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ad sez it reads out both !!
> RTFM !



Did you see the manual? I can't read chink! LOL The Engrish is no better!


----------



## sefh3

What in the heck is going on with all these guys out in the forum finding saws in dumpster. I need to get out more I think.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> What in the heck is going on with all these guys out in the forum finding saws in dumpster. I need to get out more I think.



You need to look in more dumpsters.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t need one unless you are thinking of doing up some copper plumbing or getting into refridgeration.



Did copper plumbing before! Stihl don't leak! LOL 15 years or more ago?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Slug can't read manuals.....



Yep !! Can't read,write,hear and color blind! 

Real good at slime !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Did copper plumbing before! Stihl don't leak! LOL 15 years or more ago?



Plumbed my first complete house back in 1969, its still standing and the plumbing is still original, got $50. for doing it as a side job.


----------



## roncoinc

OK,poor lighting tonite but i tried..
two wires solderd together (under medication ) ,note the solder is IN the wires completelly and also AND joins them together as one piece.
this was done at 650 deg F ,, 600 would not have disturbed the end of the wire insulation so bad.

i would rate this job %75 but good enuf and will hold and last..a little fileing,some wrap and some heat shrink tubing and it's all good 
note the overall spread of the solder,no drips,no chunks,all is smooth and shiny..
nothing MASHED together !!
if a begginer can do this good they will git er done !
NOTE this is NOT my ussuall quality of work !!


----------



## roncoinc

Thot i would throw in a pic of a properly tinned screwdriver tip and my weller automatic tip cleaning machine


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Plumbed my first complete house back in 1969, its still standing and the plumbing is still original, got $50. for doing it as a side job.



Dang,,thot you wuz older then that ??
i remember heating pots of lead to seal the seams on the lead plumbing in new houses we built.
and the houses are still standing,,and the owners under state care


----------



## sefh3

John it looks like you need to clean up the ends on the old wire. Maybe replace some of the wires. Once the wire is solder it's hard to resolder them back together. 

My first plumbing job I did was 15 years ago. It's in my parents house. Still holding stong and no issues.

It's one of those jobs that just takes patience and lots of practice.

Hell the lathe works so why are you not cuttin down some cylinders.....


----------



## sefh3

Trucks loaded besides the saw ready to go cut some wood tomorrow. The knees back to 80% so I'm going to give it a whirl.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Dang,,thot you wuz older then that ??
> i remember heating pots of lead to seal the seams on the lead plumbing in new houses we built.
> and the houses are still standing,,and the owners under state care



I wuz 17 that year, a family friend was building houses to sell and I got to do a lot of work on them.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Trucks loaded besides the saw ready to go cut some wood tomorrow. The knees back to 80% so I'm going to give it a whirl.



Your knees too? One of mine has a baseball under the skin behind it? But no rain around?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> John it looks like you need to clean up the ends on the old wire. Maybe replace some of the wires. Once the wire is solder it's hard to resolder them back together.
> 
> My first plumbing job I did was 15 years ago. It's in my parents house. Still holding stong and no issues.
> 
> It's one of those jobs that just takes patience and lots of practice.
> 
> Hell the lathe works so why are you not cuttin down some cylinders.....



Theres no problem re soldering wires that have already been soldered..
hold the wire with some needle nose vice grips,heat the wire til solder melts then WHACK the vice gips sharply !!
all excess solder on wire will fly off.
take iron and re heat and shape end of wire,good to go again.

the is NO correlation between soldering plumbing and soldering wires.
plumbing is one tube and wires have seven tubes or more all twisted together.
plumbing just dont have to leak,wireing has to carry current ..
you can solder plumbing over an open fire,,wire soldering needs controlled temperture and timing.
It's all easy with the proper tools,accesorries and a little practice..

John making sure the wiring on the lathe is correct is important,fuse protection is a must,,good solder joints carry the lecticity properly,no arcing or heating because of poor connection causing over current draw.. a poor solder joint can be a bottleneck and affect overall performance of a piece of equipment resulting in unsatisfactory results..
kinda like a steal..


----------



## tbone75

OK.......Ron put the solder on the tip before you solder the wires? Then just put the tip on the wires to heat them up?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK.......Ron put the solder on the tip before you solder the wires? Then just put the tip on the wires to heat them up?



Get the wires in good shape first..
and tinned..
two ways to do it.
hold iron on wires and put solder to wires and let it draw thru or put solder on iron and heat wire until it draws thru.
the wire either way should suck up the solder when hot enuf ,,then pull iron and let cool
the wire likes solder more than the iron,when it sucks it off job is done..now give it a towel


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time,..for me.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Tin the wire properly. 

Put the wires together with tip on bottom. 

Feed a little additional solder by touching the WIRE. 

Then you know the wire is hot enough. 

Never solder to tip when soldering. Only when tinning tip. 

Heat sinks are your friend for a good looking job. 

End of rant/babble.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time,..for me.



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Get the wires in good shape first..
> and tinned..
> two ways to do it.
> hold iron on wires and put solder to wires and let it draw thru or put solder on iron and heat wire until it draws thru.
> the wire either way should suck up the solder when hot enuf ,,then pull iron and let cool
> the wire likes solder more than the iron,when it sucks it off job is done..now give it a towel



OK I think that is easy nuff.How about soldering the wire to the that tab? Need it hot and the wires same time.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Tin the wire properly.
> 
> Put the wires together with tip on bottom.
> 
> Feed a little additional solder by touching the WIRE.
> 
> Then you know the wire is hot enough.
> 
> Never solder to tip when soldering. Only when tinning tip.
> 
> Heat sinks are your friend for a good looking job.
> 
> End of rant/babble.



Proper way yes...

fine results can be also had by solder on the tip and heating the wire..
the wire likes solder more than the tip so the heated wire will draw it.
then iron on other side to complete saturation is not always feesable.
the good looking job is done when the cover is on !! 
things to take into consideration is what is NEEDED by the end result.
a home hack fixing something broken has a wide area of acceptable work,,as long as it works and last's..


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ron's a fast typer.....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK I think that is easy nuff.How about soldering the wire to the that tab? Need it hot and the wires same time.



What Rob just said applies to the wire on the tab best.
put tinned wire thru hole,heat it and bend it over..
then heat both from behind and put solder on the front and let it suck thru.
just enuf to fill hole and coat everything,dont want a big blob.less is more.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Ron's a fast typer.....



Theres just so many solder applications and situations and needs and acceptance policies and abailities that so many ways can result in something getting done and working..
Taking somebody that only used a soldering GUN a couple times and then giving them a station to do discrete work is,, well,, get em to glue it together !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What Rob just said applies to the wire on the tab best.
> put tinned wire thru hole,heat it and bend it over..
> then heat both from behind and put solder on the front and let it suck thru.
> just enuf to fill hole and coat everything,dont want a big blob.less is more.



I blobed it! LOL Wires wouldn't fit through the hole.I did try! Put solder on the wires and the tab,then stuck them together.Put a little extra on after that.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Theres just so many solder applications and situations and needs and acceptance policies and abailities that so many ways can result in something getting done and working..
> Taking somebody that only used a soldering GUN a couple times and then giving them a station to do discrete work is,, well,, get em to glue it together !!!



Yep.....Just what I did! LOL Need to play lots more!! Got to play with that heat gun too! That baby gets HOT !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I blobed it! LOL Wires wouldn't fit through the hole.I did try! Put solder on the wires and the tab,then stuck them together.Put a little extra on after that.



FIRST your trying to put TWO wires thru where ONE is supposed to go !!
get a FUSE and do it right !!

blobs dont help anything,once a good electickle connection is made anything else is a waste.
you got a good piece of equipment,a good tool to fix it,,why are you stihling around ??
do it right,be done with it and be happy.


----------



## roncoinc

I cant take it any more,,somebody else volanteer ??
going to hide my head under the covers


----------



## tbone75

I will try to do a much better job fixing the fuse holder! LOL least make it work!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I cant take it any more,,somebody else volanteer ??
> going to hide my head under the covers



Thanks Ron and everyone else too!

I got to lay down too! To much pain right now. LOL

Hope to sleep a little? Afraid of the Ambien ! OL said I was up doing chit last night? Have no idea I was even up!! LOL Not good really!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> FIRST your trying to put TWO wires thru where ONE is supposed to go !!
> get a FUSE and do it right !!
> 
> blobs dont help anything,once a good electickle connection is made anything else is a waste.
> you got a good piece of equipment,a good tool to fix it,,why are you stihling around ??
> do it right,be done with it and be happy.



2 wires had to go on the tab.


----------



## Stihl 041S

John. 

Go to the auto parts store and get one of those fuse holders with a wire out each end. 

Nice heavy wires. Solder that in. Heat shrink over it. 

Looks good. No tab wiring. 

The heat shrink may be in the mail tomorrow. Anything else?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Loaner saws back. Heading home.


----------



## Cantdog

Must be a ZZZlackerzzz Convention somewhere....obviously not here.....yet......probably Stihl dreamin......


----------



## dancan

Slack , slack , slack .....................I am LOL


----------



## Cantdog

John...what'd you do???...send everyone some of your sleepin' pills???? Time don't change 'til tonight!!!! So don't use THAT excuse.....


----------



## dancan

They must be trying to resolder the black cooper wires for a trailer harness on the back of a plow truck that had a salt spreader .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> They must be trying to resolder the black cooper wires for a trailer harness on the back of a plow truck that had a salt spreader .



No wonder they're not around!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Well this is more boring than listening to the OL snore....I gotts Chit ta do...sea ya!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well this is more boring than listening to the OL snore....I gotts Chit ta do...sea ya!!



Got a lot of mine done while you slackers goofing off !

Mornin Jerry


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Got a lot of mine done while you slackers goofing off !
> 
> Mornin Jerry



yeah...right....


----------



## RandyMac

I'm going to be home in an hour, other than a couple hours later today, the next 4 days are all mine. Weather is suppose to be good until next Thursday, got loads of stuff to do.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> yeah...right....



Well,,the quantity of a " lot " is speculative


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got a lot of mine done while you slackers goofing off !
> 
> Mornin Jerry



Morning ,Ron, working on my second cup of tea. I had to slip over to my neighbors this morning to turn the heat adjusters up on the hotwater tank thermostats. They had me turn them down a little last weekend when I changed out some of their copper water lines. Turned them down from the 140 they were set at to 125F and now they say the water is not hot enough. I know 125 is hot enough for me....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Strange question 

Put my old woodstove on CL, one email asking about it asked " does it come from a non smoking home ? " 

WTH !!!?!?????!?!? LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Strange question
> 
> Put my old woodstove on CL, one email asking about it asked " does it come from a non smoking home ? "
> 
> WTH !!!?!?????!?!? LOL !!



LOL,...That`s a good one ,Ron. I see that mentioned often when an add is put up where they are selling a chainsaw, who the h-ll cares if it comes from a nonsmoking home, its gonna smell like two stroke smoke if its a used saw....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. 

Headed out to the nicely sorted and clean garage. Can't decide if I want to get the case halves of the TS350 back together, or if I want to dig into the little brown turds that John sent. Decisions decisions.


----------



## tbone75

Just slugging around so far today. Very rough nite and day so far. Not sure I can get up on the roof yet? Sunny for the next few days,so I do have a couple days to get that patched up.

A real good friend brought over a J-Red 2159 last night,scored P&C ,only 2 yrs. old. Its his BILs,he cuts and sells a lot of fire wood. Get this one done he has another he wants fixed.


----------



## dancan

John's card ?


----------



## tbone75

Nah..........Saw is to big for me! Got to be able to pick the thing up if I am going to work on it! :hmm3grin2orange:

Plus need to be a Husky in there with it ! ! :hmm3grin2orange:

I do sell a few too !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nah..........Saw is to big for me!!



We knew that LOL



tbone75 said:


> Nah..........
> I do sell a few too !



Sure you do ...........


----------



## tbone75

I did finally get the fire going,took all I had to do that! LOL

Going to this baby shower may be all I do today? Can't understand WTF is going on,no rain or anything around for a few days? Days like this are when I usually get chit done! Makes no sense at all?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> We knew that LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do ...........



HEY! ! Sold 8 saws in the last 2 months ! ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

I also have 12 more saws with price tags on them ! :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

I suppose we can count then disposable Huuskees LOL
Baby Shower ?? Ain't that for women folk ???


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I suppose we can count then disposable Huuskees LOL
> Baby Shower ?? Ain't that for women folk ???



Yes.........But this in my oldest daughter and first grand baby ! ! ! ! Sorta........do have a step grand daughter ! LOL Plus she asked me to come along too! Like I can say no ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Better go look for J-red parts. He wants to know what it will cost before he has it fixed. Hope to clean the jug up after the baby shower? And hope it will clean up? I don't have any good jugs for it.


----------



## roncoinc

Getting lot's of stuff crossed off my list today.
I hate it when ambition hits !
sold old woodstove for $200 i paid $100 for 
got a friend warranty replacing my pressure washer hose.
got the vette cleaned off and the new car cover on it.
all my ducks in a row for court thursday,including parts and pieces from when i rebuilt the saw,pictures with arrows and discripton on the back.
may have a storm coming wend eve thru thu  and over an hours drive to court,,FUN !! ,,, NOT !!
and a bunch of other little stuff.

Mailed Jerry's thing that says husqvarna on it yestday and a box of chit to John 

may get to assemble a saw later today !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Getting lot's of stuff crossed off my list today.
> I hate it when ambition hits !
> sold old woodstove for $200 i paid $100 for
> got a friend warranty replacing my pressure washer hose.
> got the vette cleaned off and the new car cover on it.
> all my ducks in a row for court thursday,including parts and pieces from when i rebuilt the saw,pictures with arrows and discripton on the back.
> may have a storm coming wend eve thru thu  and over an hours drive to court,,FUN !! ,,, NOT !!
> and a bunch of other little stuff.
> 
> Mailed Jerry's thing that says husqvarna on it yestday and a box of chit to John
> 
> may get to assemble a saw later today !!



Ron is kicking some azz today!

Care to share a little of that ambition ? LOL Some of them meds too !
Auntie Dan won't share any cotton candy ! OL MEEN AZZ !
I got a fire going in the stove today ! All I have did so far today. :msp_unsure:


----------



## AU_K2500

Well just got the call. Replacing an alternator on an 84 nissan 200 sx. I keep telling him to cut his loses a scrap the car


----------



## roncoinc

Must have been the new coffee beans i got made the ambition 

FINALLY !! the last of the lobster is gone  BURRPPP !
was a good lunch but i donwanna see another bug for awhile !!

John,checked out the list and found others.
i can start Sunday eating and eat all day monday free 
breakfast at Denny's,,the subway for a takeout sub,then smokey bones rib's for lunch and supper at the outback


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well just got the call. Replacing an alternator on an 84 nissan 200 sx. I keep telling him to cut his loses a scrap the car



OH ?? and are YOU going to buy him a new car to replace it ????


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Must have been the new coffee beans i got made the ambition
> 
> FINALLY !! the last of the lobster is gone  BURRPPP !
> was a good lunch but i donwanna see another bug for awhile !!
> 
> John,checked out the list and found others.
> i can start Sunday eating and eat all day monday free
> breakfast at Denny's,,the subway for a takeout sub,then smokey bones rib's for lunch and supper at the outback



All that for free? How? WhAt list?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> All that for free? How? WhAt list?



On veterans day.., you got a DD214 ?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> OH ?? and are YOU going to buy him a new car to replace it ????



I'd help him look....you don't understand how much money he's put into it in the past couple years.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> On veterans day.., you got a DD214 ?



No sir, I do not. But I believe with a DD214 you should be receiving much more than a couple free meals once a year. That's just my opinion....


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I'd help him look....you don't understand how much money he's put into it in the past couple years.



How much are new car payments ?? $300 a month ??
how much has he put into it compared to car payments ?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> No sir, I do not. But I believe with a DD214 you should be receiving much more than a couple free meals once a year. That's just my opinion....



Oh,,but i am


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> How much are new car payments ?? $300 a month ??
> how much has he put into it compared to car payments ?



Touche.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Must have been the new coffee beans i got made the ambition
> 
> FINALLY !! the last of the lobster is gone  BURRPPP !
> was a good lunch but i donwanna see another bug for awhile !!
> 
> John,checked out the list and found others.
> i can start Sunday eating and eat all day monday free
> breakfast at Denny's,,the subway for a takeout sub,then smokey bones rib's for lunch and supper at the outback



Great Ron !! My FIL liked that list too! LOL Ol tight azz he is! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Smokey Bones is a place I got to take the OL to sometime? But takes about an hour to get to one around here. She loves ribs ! ! I don't ! !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Strange question
> 
> Put my old woodstove on CL, one email asking about it asked " does it come from a non smoking home ? "
> 
> WTH !!!?!?????!?!? LOL !!



Maybe they thought a stove that smoked would cost more for health insurance.....lol


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Maybe they thought a stove that smoked would cost more for health insurance.....lol



Uncle Mongo !!


----------



## roncoinc

Crossed a couple more things off my list 

time to go play with saw stuff.
dont need to do today what you can put off till tomorrow


----------



## AU_K2500

Almost done with the Nissan. Then its off to canton trade day. Big arse flea market hoping to find some saws. ..


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Uncle Mongo !!



Morning lad. 

I get fussy when I solder for someone. But they like the results......

When I HAD to solder, they were REAL fussy.


Oh ya. Morning all. 

Off to work.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning lad.
> 
> I get fussy when I solder for someone. But they like the results......
> 
> When I HAD to solder, they were REAL fussy.
> 
> 
> Oh ya. Morning all.
> 
> Off to work.



Heck, i just use a wooden match and hold it under the solder and let it drip in the wires,,good enuf..


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Ron is kicking some azz today!
> 
> Care to share a little of that ambition ? LOL Some of them meds too !
> Auntie Dan won't share any cotton candy ! OL MEEN AZZ !
> I got a fire going in the stove today ! All I have did so far today. :msp_unsure:



Off to get some sauce , I'll share LOL .


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Heck, i just use a wooden match and hold it under the solder and let it drip in the wires,,good enuf..



Ahhhhh...The Oriental Glop Solder Method. 

Long as it's shiney!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

All this talk about soldering? Im lost!


Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> All this talk about soldering? Im lost!
> 
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2



Me too ! But my lathe runs ! So I don't give a chit !  :hmm3grin2orange:

Didn't go to the baby shower :msp_unsure: Just can't do it today. Or anything else so far. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Off to get some sauce , I'll share LOL .



WTF ?? Dan trying to be nice AGAIN ! :msp_confused:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Me too ! But my lathe runs ! So I don't give a chit ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Didn't go to the baby shower :msp_unsure: Just can't do it today. Or anything else so far. :msp_thumbdn:



Hey John. How about collars on the end to hold tubes in place?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John. How about collars on the end to hold tubes in place?



That could work ! Just wondering how much it will expand when hot? May not be enough to worry about?

Wanting to do this to get more heat moving,getting more out of what I already have. More heat out,the less wood I need to burn.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That could work ! Just wondering how much it will expand when hot? May not be enough to worry about?
> 
> Wanting to do this to get more heat moving,getting more out of what I already have. More heat out,the less wood I need to burn.



How much? .000,006 per degree per inch. 

The stove will probably grow with it. 

Collars just to keep it in place and to mount fan and deflector. 

Easier to put it on the collar than on the tube.....


----------



## dancan

I'm back ! I got some spare sauce if anyone wants one .........................I'm always nice .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm back ! I got some spare sauce if anyone wants one .........................I'm always nice .



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Sure you are! Bout like me always knowing what I am doing! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> How much? .000,006 per degree per inch.
> 
> The stove will probably grow with it.
> 
> Collars just to keep it in place and to mount fan and deflector.
> 
> Easier to put it on the collar than on the tube.....



I said maybe ?? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stupid weather people ! Now its says chance of rain ! My beat up body was trying to tell me that ! They said sun shine this morning !
Least I know WTF is going on with me now ! LOL
Yes I should have already knew that ! Slugs aint to bright at times? LOL Slugs on drugs.............well............. you guys know . LOL


----------



## tbone75

Chit ! !............ Rain ! ! ................... Roof ! ! Can't get up there ! !





Uncle Jerry ! ! Your to dang far away ! !


----------



## dancan

You know Jerry will travel for beer , JD and ......................................a plane ticket .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You know Jerry will travel for beer , JD and ......................................a plane ticket .



It will just have to wait till tomorrow! LOL 

Would like to get him down here!!


----------



## tbone75

Tried to clean up the 2159 jug, junk ! LOL 

Least I did do something today ! May be it ?


----------



## dancan

View attachment 260683


I'm sure she could do better LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I said maybe ?? :hmm3grin2orange:



You asked......I answered. 

Hey John.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You asked......I answered.
> 
> Hey John.



yes...You did ! LOL

Ol phart ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> View attachment 260683
> 
> 
> I'm sure she could do better LOL



Maybe she used it on him? :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

That's it , I'm breakin' out the sauce .
I'm tryin' to buy a 5$ Makita DCS340 , needs a p & c from the description .


----------



## sefh3

Share the sauce Dan,
What a wonderful day to split and cut up some wood. Let this morning and it was stihl dark. Just got home. Split 3 trailers load of wood. It's a 16" trailer. I'm sore.


----------



## dancan

I'll have a Chasa' here ready for ya !
















If you're not here in 10 minutes , I'm drinkin' it !


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Share the sauce Dan,
> What a wonderful day to split and cut up some wood. Let this morning and it was stihl dark. Just got home. Split 3 trailers load of wood. It's a 16" trailer. I'm sore.



16" trailer ! Whats it hold 3 pieces ? otstir:


Now a 16' trailer would be a hell of a lot of wood !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll have a Chasa' here ready for ya !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not here in 10 minutes , I'm drinkin' it !



Now that is more like the MEEN AZZ Auntie Dan we know so well ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> 16" trailer ! Whats it hold 3 pieces ? otstir:
> 
> 
> Now a 16' trailer would be a hell of a lot of wood !



HA HA. Yeah your right. 16' not 16". It was about 3 ft high when piled on.


----------



## sefh3

sefh3 said:


> HA HA. Yeah your right. 16' not 16". It was about 3 ft high when piled on.



After stacking it was 4ft high 18ft long and 3 rows deep. That should last oh about a month the way the stove burns it.


----------



## sefh3

After running this 046 for most the day man I sure don't know why I have not pursued this saw oh 10 years ago. It was great to run a 28" bar and let it work. No problems at all with it.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> After stacking it was 4ft high 18ft long and 3 rows deep. That should last oh about a month the way the stove burns it.



Nice pile of wood for one day!


----------



## sefh3

Dinner time. Be back later.


----------



## tbone75

Just had a nice buck in the yard! Pix in a sec.


----------



## dancan

The Chasa' is gone ...... I'll make another in case you can make it for this one .


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> After running this 046 for most the day man I sure don't know why I have not pursued this saw oh 10 years ago. It was great to run a 28" bar and let it work. No problems at all with it.



HEADLINES !! BREAKING NEWS !!

stihl chainsaw last most of a day without breaking down !!
pictures at 11 pm.
wait,,no pix ,didnt happen.
i suppose if 1/2 tank of fuel last "most" of a day a stihl could do that


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just had a nice buck in the yard! Pix in a sec.



I almost ran over an 8 pointer in my driveway this mornin !


----------



## roncoinc

POULAN LAST MOST OF THE DAY CUTTING WOOD !!

VIDEO NOW !! 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/padb98XvzGU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## dancan

Did you get Robin's white socks dirty while cutting some popple cookies ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> That's it , I'm breakin' out the sauce .
> I'm tryin' to buy a 5$ Makita DCS340 , needs a p & c from the description .





roncoinc said:


> POULAN LAST MOST OF THE DAY CUTTING WOOD !!
> 
> VIDEO NOW !!
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/padb98XvzGU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




Well I suppose it would










If your day is 1:03 minutes long.....

Hey Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Did you get Robin's white socks dirty while cutting some popple cookies ?



Color must be off,those are the pink ones i washed with the OL's undies 

yup,color must be off or your treats working good because if ya caint tell the diif between poplar and red oak,,,,,,must be the camera or ,, ????

speaking of Robin,,where is the bird ?? i need him..


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> The Chasa' is gone ...... I'll make another in case you can make it for this one .



Gone , blame it on Robin , he said they were good .


----------



## dancan

I don't think we've got red oak here , looks like the dark stain poplar gets from the tannins in the bark .
Robin's gonna be PO'd bout the socks .


----------



## dancan

John must be feeding the deer some apples to pose for a pic LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Second saw i did today..
the old 70E has been waiting..








got it together and runnin nice 






LOST the bar and chain for it !! 
found a 20in bar to fit and a chain i can shorten for it,,unless tomorrow i can find what came on it !!

Now the Robin problem,,clutch is dragging..
i aint seen nuthin like this setup before,,last thing on the outside of the clutch is a regular nut..
thinking like most it is canadian thread,backwards to come off.
wondering what will fall out when i get ot off ??
hopeing dirt build up or just week spring ?
spring(s) available ??
time to look up an IPL


----------



## tbone75

Problems with deer pix. used the OLs camera,pix are to big to upload. Need to shrink them some how first.


----------



## tbone75

Took some with my camera,maybe? Find out in a sec.


----------



## AU_K2500

Got the TS 350 case together and the top end on....gotta rebuild the starter to test the coil....can you hand sprin a flywheel and get spark? Sorry for the stupid question.....oh. and the switch is bad. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Maybe? He was chasing one of 4 does around the yard. LOL Need a cross bow ! LOL Best pic I had in that camera!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Got the TS 350 case together and the top end on....gotta rebuild the starter to test the coil....can you hand sprin a flywheel and get spark? Sorry for the stupid question.....oh. and the switch is bad. Lol



Cordless drill running in reverse does it!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Got the TS 350 case together and the top end on....gotta rebuild the starter to test the coil....can you hand sprin a flywheel and get spark? Sorry for the stupid question.....oh. and the switch is bad. Lol



Pull the plug and use a drill,with plug in comp will just loossen the nut.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Pull the plug and use a drill,with plug in comp will just loossen the nut.



Tight nuff it won't ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Tight nuff it won't ! LOL



Always seems to loosen on me !!..
besides,with plug out can lay it on jug and see spark..
ooppss,,we talkin bout SPARKY here !! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Maybe? He was chasing one of 4 does around the yard. LOL Need a cross bow ! LOL Best pic I had in that camera!



It'll really suck when the bolt skips off the wood pile and takes out a tail light LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Was just looking at my drill and thinking that. 

I do know there is no continuity through my switch on or off.....any sense in cleaning it, or should i just order a new one? Living up to my name!


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John,,hows the security cam's workin out ??

put a new alarm in the shop today with battery backup.

motion light on the front also.

still looking for another pan/tilt setup cheap,,have to make sure they are outside type,wx proof..then i will get one more cam and a 96 IR led addition.

sure wish i could afford zoom


----------



## roncoinc

John..

New x 10 com Ninja Pan and Tilt Mount for x Cam Automated Video Security Camera | eBay


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John,,hows the security cam's workin out ??
> 
> put a new alarm in the shop today with battery backup.
> 
> motion light on the front also.
> 
> still looking for another pan/tilt setup cheap,,have to make sure they are outside type,wx proof..then i will get one more cam and a 96 IR led addition.
> 
> sure wish i could afford zoom



Haven't had it out of the box yet. LOL Have no idea where to set it all up? House is FULL of chit! LOL

Got motion lights all around the house!

Not sure that mount will fit my cams?


----------



## tbone75

I would like to set one up in the back with zoom,pan and tilt! See where that big buck is all the time ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Haven't had it out of the box yet. LOL Have no idea where to set it all up? House is FULL of chit! LOL
> 
> Got motion lights all around the house!
> 
> Not sure that mount will fit my cams?



Fit any cam that has the 1/4 in mounting hole,,fits all mine,will fit yours too.
all the same,industry standard.


----------



## tbone75

Cam pix - 3.6mm lens ? CHEAP ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I would like to set one up in the back with zoom,pan and tilt! See where that big buck is all the time ! LOL



Like i said,zoom cams are expensive.
like i also said replacement telephoto lenses are dirt cheap.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Cam pix - 3.6mm lens ? CHEAP ! LOL



Someplace in the mounting hardware is a threaded hole to mount.


----------



## AU_K2500

Ill give you guys one guess as to the results of the coil test....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Ill give you guys one guess as to the results of the coil test....



Sparky strikes again! ?? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Someplace in the mounting hardware is a threaded hole to mount.



Not one I can find anywhere on the cam? Mounts with 3 screws,all there is?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Sparky strikes again! ?? LOL



there went 50 bucks....

there is a small chance im doing something wrong. but I checked continuity through the plug wire, plug is brand new, and im not connecting any switches just allowing the wire to hang away from the case...Can anyone offer any insight...Im becoming very frustrated.


----------



## tbone75

DVR & cam mount


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> there went 50 bucks....
> 
> there is a small chance im doing something wrong. but I checked continuity through the plug wire, plug is brand new, and im not connecting any switches just allowing the wire to hang away from the case...Can anyone offer any insight...Im becoming very frustrated.



May need Scott or Jerry on that one? I have never messed with that type coil?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> there went 50 bucks....
> 
> there is a small chance im doing something wrong. but I checked continuity through the plug wire, plug is brand new, and im not connecting any switches just allowing the wire to hang away from the case...Can anyone offer any insight...Im becoming very frustrated.



Pull the plug,lay it on the cyl.spin engine over,look for spark.
plug must touch firmly,hold it here.


----------



## tbone75

Not so sure the wires for the cam are water proof? Sure don't look like they would be? Guess I better read the manual ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Pull the plug,lay it on the cyl.spin engine over,look for spark.
> plug must touch firmly,hold it here.



thats what I did. held it on bare metal (top end)


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> DVR & cam mount



Well you may have as well bought a steal for what you paid and what you got..
is it to late to return it ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well you may have as well bought a steal for what you paid and what you got..
> is it to late to return it ??



:msp_scared: That bad !

Nope.........stuck with it now! LOL

Hey Sparky.........Want to buy a security set up?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> :msp_scared: That bad !
> 
> Nope.........stuck with it now! LOL
> 
> Hey Sparky.........Want to buy a security set up?



no....


I just want to get some spark out of this TS350, this Chit aint fair....Life aint fair, Ill get over it. new coil is 118.00 on fee bay.guess ill get it together and itll sit. till i can find someone to pawn it off on.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> no....
> 
> 
> I just want to get some spark out of this TS350, this Chit aint fair....Life aint fair, Ill get over it. new coil is 118.00 on fee bay.guess ill get it together and itll sit. till i can find someone to pawn it off on.



Someone has to have a good used coil around this place!


----------



## tbone75

I could use this DVR and different cams couldn't I Ron? 250gb


----------



## tbone75

OK...Sat. night and no one around? Strange ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Getting a hair cut brb


----------



## tbone75

That buck just walked past the front window,maybe 5' from the house. LOL Starting to push his luck ! LOL Set the security light off so I could see him up close ! LOL I have seen bigger around here,not this close to the house! He is in love,nose stuck right to the ground ! ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

ahhhh, much better. i feel 5 pounds lighter.....the haircut was good too. lol


----------



## tbone75

au_k2500 said:


> ahhhh, much better. I feel 5 pounds lighter.....the haircut was good too. Lol



tmi !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> tmi !



lol.


----------



## AU_K2500

Well the plan was to get the saw all together and running and then worry about scraping sanding and painting....but I guess I've got time to do that now. Or I could get the two top handles running.


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers tonight !

Ol Dog is missing?

Ol Meen Azz went to bed

Ol Grump went to bed

Ol Phart must be busy?

Ol Beavertail is just hanging out

Ol Slug is ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a good day today, we laid 2100 sq ft of 3/4" thick nail down hardwood strip floor at our clubhouse, its been 30 years since we put the subfloor in it, 15 years since we put the 3/4" thick plywood over the T&G subfloor. Its been a long road but we finally got it done....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had a good day today, we laid 2100 sq ft of 3/4" thick nail down hardwood strip floor at our clubhouse, its been 30 years since we put the subfloor in it, 15 years since we put the 3/4" thick plywood over the T&G subfloor. Its been a long road but we finally got it done....LOL



Lot of boards to nail ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Lot of boards to nail ! LOL



That is a lot of 2.5" wide boards to nail down, we were using 2 air assist floor staplers, 2 guys nailing, 2 guys laying out, one cleaning and moving stuff ahead and for the layoutmen and one cutter. Started at 10 am and was completed by 8 pm this evening.


[video]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-tSlgDcdyY1M/UJXbxTpaIzI/AAAAAAAALQM/J1LQsT16PQo/s576/Burning%2520Man%25202012%2520%2520BRC%2520022.jpg?gl=US[/video]


----------



## pioneerguy600

The " crew ".

[video]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-opcvuQJAsAc/UJXbyiddOoI/AAAAAAAALQc/PjpsgONGcyc/s576/Burning%2520Man%25202012%2520%2520BRC%2520024.jpg?gl=US[/video]



[video]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-b9IhodQMJUo/UJXbtqahz3I/AAAAAAAALPc/uvTQAsQzf1g/s640/Burning%2520Man%25202012%2520%2520BRC%2520016.jpg?gl=US[/video]


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The " crew ".
> 
> [video]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-opcvuQJAsAc/UJXbyiddOoI/AAAAAAAALQc/PjpsgONGcyc/s576/Burning%2520Man%25202012%2520%2520BRC%2520024.jpg?gl=US[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> [video]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-b9IhodQMJUo/UJXbtqahz3I/AAAAAAAALPc/uvTQAsQzf1g/s640/Burning%2520Man%25202012%2520%2520BRC%2520016.jpg?gl=US[/video]



Guess your taking the pic ? LOL

Nice job on the floor !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess your taking the pic ? LOL
> 
> Nice job on the floor !



The club got the chance to buy out the remaining stock of a warehouse that supplied flooring companies. There was many different typs of wood in there in different colors and 3 different widths. Got it for next to nothing so we don`t mind all the dif colors, much better than the painted plywood floor we had before laying the hardwood over it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Broaching a blind hole in hard stainless on a Bridgeport. 

By hand. .751 wide. No broaching head. 

How stupid.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Second saw i did today..
> the old 70E has been waiting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got it together and runnin nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOST the bar and chain for it !!
> found a 20in bar to fit and a chain i can shorten for it,,unless tomorrow i can find what came on it !!
> 
> Now the Robin problem,,clutch is dragging..
> i aint seen nuthin like this setup before,,last thing on the outside of the clutch is a regular nut..
> thinking like most it is canadian thread,backwards to come off.
> wondering what will fall out when i get ot off ??
> hopeing dirt build up or just week spring ?
> spring(s) available ??
> time to look up an IPL



Yep nut's left hand..take the nut and washer/s off...then the drum..then there should be a large (2" dia) washer..that comes off. All you have to do is roll the three chutch shoes towards yourself and the clutch shoes and spring come right off. However I would reccomend NOT doing that unless you really need to...the spring is nearly impossible to get back in the groove without over stretching. I turned a wooden cone on the lathe and bored the center for the crankshaft so as to roll the spring evenly into position...

The clutch spyder is on a keyed taper so you need a puller if that has to come off. There are three tapped holes..one in each arm, to pull with.

Spring is NlA.......unless you "know" someone who might have one kicking around.....

You digging out and coming up to Petes to the GTG tomorrow??? You should...gonna be a small group..most of the guy from the southard are busy running saw for real still and can't make it....so it looks to be just a few of us northerners....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That could work ! Just wondering how much it will expand when hot? May not be enough to worry about?
> 
> Wanting to do this to get more heat moving,getting more out of what I already have. More heat out,the less wood I need to burn.



It's gonna grow about 1/8" if the whole tube is 1300 deg F. 

And there will be air blowing thru it.....


----------



## dancan

ZZZSlackherz !!!

'Cept Rob !


----------



## dancan

Hi Rob , I'll be back ..................in a few hours , busy , busy , busy I am .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hi Rob , I'll be back ..................in a few hours , busy , busy , busy I am .



Sound like Yoda you do. 


Now stop that. 

Decided 416 will do for johns project. Drills a LOT easier than 316. Much more plentiful too. 

Got to get some kind of baffle in there too. 

I want the airmto spent more time bouncing against the walls. Whites? Jolt Cola. 

Maybe just a choke at the terminal end........

Discuss this amongst yourselves......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Heading home

You may call and bull$hit Dan. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Slackers is you guys.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Slackers is you guys.



Now cut that out!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Browning a chuck roast. 

How's John?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Where whou at John. 

Roast browned. Pan deglazed. Poured over roast. 

Roast in. Browning pan in sink soaking. 

Where you at Slug. 

I'll go check email.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Well he'll show up.....

Benny Hill is on. Bout the same. Lol

Except without chainsaws.


----------



## Cantdog

TOO many ZZZZlackerzzzzz.......so LITTLE time!!! PB getting to the shop at 6...load in the saws....then it's over hill and over dale to Mossman's house we go.....no slackin here......hope 'ol Pappy Smurf gets a wild hair comes up from the "Live Free or Die" State.......if he does and should read this..."Bring that 70E along and we'll figger out that clutch thing".......said Cantdog......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Have a good time Robin. Watch the deer on the road.


----------



## tbone75

Have fun today Robin ! Know you will ! LOL

Maybe that Grumpy Smurf will show? LOL

Stove is fired back up,not real cold right now. 4:30 am,should be 5:30am ! Hate this time change chit !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Have fun today Robin ! Know you will ! LOL
> 
> Maybe that Grumpy Smurf will show? LOL
> 
> Stove is fired back up,not real cold right now. 4:30 am,should be 5:30am ! Hate this time change chit !




Well it's 4:30 here lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well it's 4:30 here lol



I should be sleeping ! LOL Wake up almost every hour,could take a pill? Scared to now ! Who knows what I could be doing in my sleep? :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks guys.....I think we'll have fun.......I believe it will be a small turnout this yr.....most everyone that would have come up from lower New England and the mid Atlantic states have plenty to cut in thier own yards and streets this fall so have bowed out since the storm. Sometimes less is more.....Leeha and Ambull won't be there this yr so I doubt there will be many LARGE saws........but then maybe some attention wil be paid to the smaller more (normal) saws... Running saws is just like shooting guns to me.....you have to start small and work your way up to big...if you start big who wants to run/shoot something smaller......you don't shoot your big bore handguns and work your way down to the .22s......just kinda flat if you do it that way....no fun ..anticlimatic....now you start small and work your up through the levels and fun and excitement grows...fun all day....LOL!! That's what she told me anyway...


----------



## tbone75

Going to try for some more sleep? Another hour or two would be nice !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Good luck John. 

Have fun Robin.


----------



## dancan

Mmmmm , coffee , now that I'm unbusy .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Like wise Dan. 

Roast out, oven off. 

Now to bed. 

Night all!!


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> no....
> 
> 
> I just want to get some spark out of this TS350, this Chit aint fair....Life aint fair, Ill get over it. new coil is 118.00 on fee bay.guess ill get it together and itll sit. till i can find someone to pawn it off on.



Did you check the dealer ?
That sounds like the price of a new one up here .


----------



## dancan

Day night Rob .


----------



## dancan

John , got any DSC340 parts ?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yep nut's left hand..take the nut and washer/s off...then the drum..then there should be a large (2" dia) washer..that comes off. All you have to do is roll the three chutch shoes towards yourself and the clutch shoes and spring come right off. However I would reccomend NOT doing that unless you really need to...the spring is nearly impossible to get back in the groove without over stretching. I turned a wooden cone on the lathe and bored the center for the crankshaft so as to roll the spring evenly into position...
> 
> The clutch spyder is on a keyed taper so you need a puller if that has to come off. There are three tapped holes..one in each arm, to pull with.
> 
> Spring is NlA.......unless you "know" someone who might have one kicking around.....
> 
> You digging out and coming up to Petes to the GTG tomorrow??? You should...gonna be a small group..most of the guy from the southard are busy running saw for real still and can't make it....so it looks to be just a few of us northerners....



Guess i will take it apart just enuf to see why clutch is dragging,maybe some crap got in there..
i can pull on the starter and hold drum with my hand and can keep it from dragging,would be enuf to make chain spin at idle.

Wont be goin ta lewiston today..SUNDAY !! FOOTBALL !!! BEER !! FOOD !! etc..


----------



## roncoinc

Randy,,wanna cut some wood ??


----------



## roncoinc

Waiting for a call back on this one.

Chainsaw


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , got any DSC340 parts ?



I have some little Kita parts? Sounds like it was that one?


----------



## roncoinc

These lilltle kita stuf reminds me.
i cut up my old deck with mine,need to put a new John chain on it


----------



## dancan

Ron , ORGANIZATIONS UNDER SUSPICION CHECK YOUR CHARITY CAREFULLY before donating , I hate scammers .

The Kita seller emailed me back , someone else contacted him first , I'm 2'nd in line .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> These lilltle kita stuf reminds me.
> i cut up my old deck with mine,need to put a new John chain on it



To bad I didn't get as much of that chain as I thought! Just made 2 loops for this little Eeko. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ron , ORGANIZATIONS UNDER SUSPICION CHECK YOUR CHARITY CAREFULLY before donating , I hate scammers .
> 
> The Kita seller emailed me back , someone else contacted him first , I'm 2'nd in line .



What do you need for it,just in case?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ron , ORGANIZATIONS UNDER SUSPICION CHECK YOUR CHARITY CAREFULLY before donating , I hate scammers .
> 
> The Kita seller emailed me back , someone else contacted him first , I'm 2'nd in line .



They always come out in something like this. 
Another one coming at the East coast,headed up to you Dan !


----------



## dancan

I should have me a 5$ Kita tomorrow am :msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

Another what is coming ???
I just checked noaa , nothing showing .


Oh No !! I'm starting to be just like John , saws that I'll never use LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Another what is coming ???
> I just checked noaa , nothing showing .
> 
> 
> Oh No !! I'm starting to be just like John , saws that I'll never use LOL .



They said may hit the East coast Tues. ?

So what do you need for that saw? Plastic parts is all I have,I think?


----------



## dancan

The owner thinks it needs p/c .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> They said may hit the East coast Tues. ?
> 
> So what do you need for that saw? Plastic parts is all I have,I think?



You drinkin' shoe polish again ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The owner thinks it needs p/c .



Don't have it.Had to toss the crank case,P&C.Water logged at some time.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You drinkin' shoe polish again ??



All I know,they were talking about it on HLN ? Showed 2 different storm tracts? Both headed right up at you,after it hits the coast down here.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> The owner thinks it needs p/c .



For $5 there aint gonna be a second place.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> For $5 there aint gonna be a second place.



Jerry don't want to fix it !


----------



## dancan

The pics are good , not run over by an excavator and comes with a bar and chain .
The owner said it has 80 psi compression so 5$ , no haggling LOL
Looks like new OE piston is available from Bailey's for 50$$ .
I'm picking up the saw tomorrow am on the way to work , the first person in line wanted him to ship it .
Maybe I'll send the bar and chain to Ron to help out with lost ......................


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The pics are good , not run over by an excavator and comes with a bar and chain .
> The owner said it has 80 psi compression so 5$ , no haggling LOL
> Looks like new OE piston is available from Bailey's for 50$$ .
> I'm picking up the saw tomorrow am on the way to work , the first person in line wanted him to ship it .
> Maybe I'll send the bar and chain to Ron to help out with lost ......................



Sounds OK ?

They just showed that storm again? Looks like some of the same places are going to get hit again,but not as bad. Robin could get more of this one than the last?


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Did you check the dealer ?
> That sounds like the price of a new one up here .



Will check the stealership Monday at lunch. The 118 price was on flea bay. Nobody is speaking up in the swap thread.


----------



## dancan

What other saw models have compatible ignitions ?
Might be easier to find a saw .


----------



## dancan

Wow ! I went "Out There" for a minute , found a good old fashion muck slinging fest going on out there , I kept my head down LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> What other saw models have compatible ignitions ?
> Might be easier to find a saw .



No clue...where would I find that kind of info?


----------



## dancan

If you have the OE ignition coil part number , plug it into the googleator and see what comes up , most cut saws are based off of a chainsaw .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> If you have the OE ignition coil part number , plug it into the googleator and see what comes up , most cut saws are based off of a chainsaw .



OK. I'll do that after we get back from grocery shoppingl


----------



## dancan

08s


----------



## dancan

Mark proof ignition .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> 08s



Yes its based on the 08s but the TS350 uses an electronic ignition module


----------



## roncoinc

Damn it's cool outside !!

nice in the sun but the breeze is blowing cold.

have to fix a small leak in the shop roof and one on the storage shed.
then the clutch on the 70E and find a b&c for it.
then maybe on to another one before FOOTBALL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Damn it's cool outside !!
> 
> nice in the sun but the breeze is blowing cold.
> 
> have to fix a small leak in the shop roof and one on the storage shed.
> then the clutch on the 70E and find a b&c for it.
> then maybe on to another one before FOOTBALL !!



Just came down off my roof.Cold up there ! ! Only 1 & 2/3 shingles missing ! Look like I can put them right back on? Hate to buy a bundle just for 2 shingles ! LOL Didn't hurt anything else? Expected a lot worse ! Few nails and a little tar,should be good to go?
Have to wait till the OL gets back from town before I get back up there,I guess ! That was my orders ! LOL
Would take some pix,but Jerry won't open them. He never seen a Slug on a roof before !


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Yes its based on the 08s but the TS350 uses an electronic ignition module



Bailey's - IGNITION MODULE 056


OUCH !!!


----------



## dancan

Stihl TS 350 Cut Off Saw And Auger - Nova Scotia Power Tools For Sale - Kijiji Nova Scotia Canada.

Whole unit .


----------



## tbone75

Roof is fixed up ! Shingles went right back where they were ! Nailed and glued back down ! 

Sorry no pix, to dang cold up there to worry about that ! LOL Sure is a nice view of the back side of my place !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Bailey's - IGNITION MODULE 056
> 
> 
> OUCH !!!



You could almost buy a running saw for that ! ! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You could almost buy a running saw for that ! ! :msp_scared:



Look up at my next post .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Stihl TS 350 Cut Off Saw And Auger - Nova Scotia Power Tools For Sale - Kijiji Nova Scotia Canada.
> 
> Whole unit .



Would be neat to have a auger attachment for a saw ! But I would never use it. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Stihl TS 350 Cut Off Saw And Auger - Nova Scotia Power Tools For Sale - Kijiji Nova Scotia Canada.
> 
> Whole unit .



Too bad its in Canada. The auger would work, but he doesn't mention if it has spark...or if its points or electronic.


----------



## tbone75

056 coil fits too ? Mark you better just hang onto it till you find one. Everything else on it is nice now. May take a while to find a coil,or maybe trade it for something else? They don't go to cheap on flea bay.


----------



## tbone75

Seems no one has a 359 or 2159 jug,time to order new stuff. LOL Could use 2 or 3 of them ! LOL I have a 357 and 2 other 359 parts saws. Need to dig them out to see what all I have? Told Adam I would ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Got the Jred 70E finished today 
dirty clutch bearing needed clean and lube,all fine now.
loosed the pinch bolt on the handlebar and it looks ok now,still not perfect but not bad.
found a 20in bar and dressed it and made up and sharpened a chain.
bagged it and tagged it,on the shelf now with lots of others saws i wont use


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Too bad I'm in the States , its in Canada. The auger would work, but he doesn't mention if it has spark...or if its points or electronic.



I fixed the geographical error for ya .


----------



## tbone75

79 runners now Ron ? And one stinker stihl ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hi Ho! Hi Ho!! It's off do work......

Did that have anything to so with Snow White??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 79 runners now Ron ? And one stinker stihl ?



Oh dang,havent kept track !!
couldnt count em anyway,to many all around,piled up,stacked up,hidden,buried etc..


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Hi Ho! Hi Ho!! It's off do work......
> 
> Did that have anything to so with Snow White??



I owe,
I owe,
it's off to work i go


----------



## tbone75

Moved some boxes around trying to find some stuff. Dang I have close to 6-350 Huskys ! ! LOL Missed a couple some how? Plus a 346 and a 2150 ! Dang I have a lot of saws to put together ! !


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Got the Jred 70E finished today
> dirty clutch bearing needed clean and lube,all fine now.
> loosed the pinch bolt on the handlebar and it looks ok now,still not perfect but not bad.
> found a 20in bar and dressed it and made up and sharpened a chain.
> bagged it and tagged it,on the shelf now with lots of others saws i wont use



Don't worry , Robin will send Lee down in his fancy newish truck all spiffed up talkin' with big words now that he has his diploma to tell you why you don't need that saw soon enough .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hi Ho! Hi Ho!! It's off do work......
> 
> Did that have anything to so with Snow White??



You going to go play with midgets? :monkey:


----------



## tbone75

Ron I have a fuse thing off a stereo I could use on the lathe.Would that work OK ?


----------



## tbone75

Anyone heard anything out of Jay ? Sent him a couple PMs ,but no answer back? And no parts yet ?


----------



## dancan

Did some "R&D" guy use "W" word ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well my fix on the 025 oiler system seems to work fine, did some cutting with it and now it slings plenty of oil for its 16" bar. Seems to have a very finnicky carb , its had a new Stihl carb kit put in an absolutely clean carb, all adjusted correctly but it will start easy and run good until it idles 30+ seconds, then it wants to wander up and down the rpm scale, it will run good, then rev high a bit as in leaning out, reach a point about 2200 rpm, hold there a few secs and then drop back down to 1200-1300 rpm, run that way for a 30-60 seconds and then rev back up, almost like a cycle.It works great at WOT and in the cut. I may need to try another carb as the one on it had gas sit in it for 2-3 years before I got it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well my fix on the 025 oiler system seems to work fine, did some cutting with it and now it slings plenty of oil for its 16" bar. Seems to have a very finnicky carb , its had a new Stihl carb kit put in an absolutely clean carb, all adjusted correctly but it will start easy and run good until it idles 30+ seconds, then it wants to wander up and down the rpm scale, it will run good, then rev high a bit as in leaning out, reach a point about 2200 rpm, hold there a few secs and then drop back down to 1200-1300 rpm, run that way for a 30-60 seconds and then rev back up, almost like a cycle.It works great at WOT and in the cut. I may need to try another carb as the one on it had gas sit in it for 2-3 years before I got it.



When you find out why it does that,I want to know ! Got one doing the same thing ! A MS180 turd. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ron I have a fuse thing off a stereo I could use on the lathe.Would that work OK ?



Yup. But get the right amperage fuse!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yup. But get the right amperage fuse!



OK not likely I have one. LOL Don't have much for glass fuses any more. Better just go to RS and get one !


----------



## dancan

Just plug it into a powerbar with a breaker built in .
It'll do in a pinch .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just plug it into a powerbar with a breaker built in .
> It'll do in a pinch .



Not like I need to run it right now,I can wait till I get the right fuse for it. Sure don't want to burn nuttin up !


----------



## tbone75

Feeling a little better right now ! Better get to doing something ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Not like I need to run it right now,I can wait till I get the right fuse for it. Sure don't want to burn nuttin up !



Never stopped you before!!!!!! Lol

Hey John. 

Hey everyone!!!!

At the "W" place !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey rob

Well good news is, one of my lovely brown turds has spark. That means 1 out three saws on the bench has spark.....


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Don't worry , Robin will send Lee down in his fancy newish truck all spiffed up talkin' with big words now that he has his diploma to tell you why you don't need that saw soon enough .



I just had a remember...
on the 70E there is a rubber gasket were the airfilter sits on the intake horn.
had to go out and fix that,,NOW complete and done


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I have a fuse thing off a stereo I could use on the lathe.Would that work OK ?



Why dont you get a fuse that fits the holder ??
just a glass fuse like in old cars..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well my fix on the 025 oiler system seems to work fine, did some cutting with it and now it slings plenty of oil for its 16" bar. Seems to have a very finnicky carb , its had a new Stihl carb kit put in an absolutely clean carb, all adjusted correctly but it will start easy and run good until it idles 30+ seconds, then it wants to wander up and down the rpm scale, it will run good, then rev high a bit as in leaning out, reach a point about 2200 rpm, hold there a few secs and then drop back down to 1200-1300 rpm, run that way for a 30-60 seconds and then rev back up, almost like a cycle.It works great at WOT and in the cut. I may need to try another carb as the one on it had gas sit in it for 2-3 years before I got it.



Stihl saw.
Stihl carb.
stihl carb kit.
and the answer is !!??? LOL !!
Stihl
wheel
chock .


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey rob
> 
> Well good news is, one of my lovely brown turds has spark. That means 1 out three saws on the bench has spark.....



SPARK !!????? :msp_scared:

you got SPARK !!! ???? :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey rob
> 
> Well good news is, one of my lovely brown turds has spark. That means 1 out three saws on the bench has spark.....



Hey mark you back. I delivered 4 of them to a guy on AS. 

Folks that like them run them constant. 

I might have a lead on your spark problem. Just the 350 type. 

He gets here at 6:30 tomorrow morning. I may or may not be here but he be REAL intimate with those.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> SPARK !!????? :msp_scared:
> 
> you got SPARK !!! ???? :msp_scared:



Yes. Surprisingly enough. But still no spark on that damn Stihl. Tried a couple more things today
Nothing. Oh well.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey mark you back. I delivered 4 of them to a guy on AS.
> 
> Folks that like them run them constant.
> 
> I might have a lead on your spark problem. Just the 350 type.
> 
> He gets here at 6:30 tomorrow morning. I may or may not be here but he be REAL intimate with those.



Delivered 4 TS350's? Dang. All the ones I've seen are well used. Any help would be a big help.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Why dont you get a fuse that fits the holder ??
> just a glass fuse like in old cars..



RS may have them. 

Some of the fuses out of china are a bastard length.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Delivered 4 TS350's? Dang. All the ones I've seen are well used. Any help would be a big help.



Read your quote Sparky. You got spark...... That's the 4. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> RS may have them.
> 
> Some of the fuses out of china are a bastard length.



Yep it sure is ! About a 1/4" shorter than a car fuse. Nothing I have is even close.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Read your quote Sparky. You got spark...... That's the 4. Lol



Oh OK.


----------



## jimdad07

I think I am lost, I feel I have been here before....but it's all so strange.:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

The OL is yelling already ! ! Squeelers are on,and sucking ! 

Bout time to go hide ! ! ! ! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

Maybe Mark could make spark with this stihl , or woud he break that to ??

[video=youtube_share;_XQQLt9lzlw]http://youtu.be/_XQQLt9lzlw[/video]


----------



## jimdad07

Crap...wife is already taking the puter from me...:bang:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I think I am lost, I feel I have been here before....but it's all so strange.:msp_confused:



Looks like another SLACKER has showed up ! 

Hi Jim !


----------



## roncoinc

With all the little kita talk i had to take care of mine.
only needed to sharpen the chain.
pulled it all apart and cleaned air filter,washed it down,blew it out,looks new again.
one of my favorite go to saws..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The OL is yelling already ! ! Squeelers are on,and sucking !
> 
> Bout time to go hide ! ! ! ! :msp_scared:



Squeelers ALWAYS suck !!

today i hope they win !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> With all the little kita talk i had to take care of mine.
> only needed to sharpen the chain.
> pulled it all apart and cleaned air filter,washed it down,blew it out,looks new again.
> one of my favorite go to saws..



What one?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What one?



What is it ? a 341 ?


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> I think I am lost, I feel I have been here before....but it's all so strange.:msp_confused:



I get that in the morning when I wake up sometimes


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I think I am lost, I feel I have been here before....but it's all so strange.:msp_confused:



Yeah. I woke up one morning/afternoon and was gonna catch up. 

Some times it's 4 posts. Sometimes 4 pages. 

Well my fat thumbed self hit the wrong area. 


About a thousand pages back......

Fine till the end of the page and...... Well. The reading was just as enjoyable. 

Lol


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Squeelers ALWAYS suck !!
> 
> today i hope they win !!




:msp_scared: :msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> With all the little kita talk i had to take care of mine.
> only needed to sharpen the chain.
> pulled it all apart and cleaned air filter,washed it down,blew it out,looks new again.
> one of my favorite go to saws..



Well , did you go look for spare parts ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What is it ? a 341 ?



Dang ! I don't have one of them?......That runs. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Put a whole rack of marinated baby back ribs in the smoker for three hours.
then cooked low and slow for a couple hours.
and,,,, i ate the WHOLE rack by myself !!!! 
workin on saws makes ya hungry.
workin on steels make ya crazy..


----------



## dancan

"Bae bees , the other white meat"


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Put a whole rack of marinated baby back ribs in the smoker for three hours.
> then cooked low and slow for a couple hours.
> and,,,, i ate the WHOLE rack by myself !!!!
> workin on saws makes ya hungry.
> workin on steels make ya crazy..



Ribs...............YUK ! ! ! 

Chicken guts is so much better ! !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> "Bae bees , the other white meat"



You must have found a big bag of cotton candy ! :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Well , did you go look for spare parts ???



No spare parts,only got the one saw.
got it off a kid on CL,,he didnt know it had a choke,took to many pulls to start it so he sold it for $30


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ribs...............YUK ! ! !
> 
> Chicken guts is so much better ! !



Your,sick,sick,sick.....
well done too,fall of the bone yummy..


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> No spare parts,only got the one saw.
> got it off a kid on CL,,he didnt know it had a choke,took to many pulls to start it so he sold it for $30



Ignorance is bliss....

His ignorance.... Your bliss. ;-))


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You must have found a big bag of cotton candy ! :msp_confused:



I TOLD you,,working or using steals makes you funny,,thats funny as in " peculiar " !!
there must be something in the fading paint that gives off fumes that affects normal brain operation ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No spare parts,only got the one saw.
> got it off a kid on CL,,he didnt know it had a choke,took to many pulls to start it so he sold it for $30



Looks just like this one I got parts of. LOL Plastic is all good I think?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your,sick,sick,sick.....
> well done too,fall of the bone yummy..



Barrrrffff !!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :msp_scared: :msp_confused:



GO SQUEELERS !!

i hate any quarterback named Manning and specially the NY jerkball giants !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I TOLD you,,working or using steals makes you funny,,thats funny as in " peculiar " !!
> there must be something in the fading paint that gives off fumes that affects normal brain operation ??



Cotton candy,JD,funny looking beer,leg breaking Steels and who knows what else ???  Yep hes a mess ! :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> GO SQUEELERS !!
> 
> i hate any quarterback named Manning and specially the NY jerkball giants !!



The OL would be proud of you today !


----------



## tbone75

Haven't seen the other Marc ? He missed a month or more ? Suppose hes knocked up ? :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> When you find out why it does that,I want to know ! Got one doing the same thing ! A MS180 turd. LOL




Ok,..I took the carb back off and opened it up, figured it was running a bit low on fuel level in the metering side so I raised the metering lever about .010 and put er back together, starts up and runs like a well behaved saw should. Nice steady idle and will idle for hours without a burp, spools right smartly so now its ready for a MM and I will see what that does for it...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Cotton candy,JD,funny looking beer,leg breaking Steels and who knows what else ???  Yep hes a mess ! :msp_smile:



Then take his partner in crime..
60 yo wannabe hippy that sweats nekid in tee-pees with old wimmin and goes in the woods pickin weeds to eat !!
you know he's up to his eyeballs in stheels and the effect is easilly seen !!
then Scot,,,:msp_scared:,, dont have to say much there !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..I took the carb back off and opened it up, figured it was running a bit low on fuel level in the metering side so I raised the metering lever about .010 and put er back together, starts up and runs like a well behaved saw should. Nice steady idle and will idle for hours without a burp, spools right smartly so now its ready for a MM and I will see what that does for it...LOL



Checked that when I cleaned the carb,right where it should be? May need just a tad more! I will try that ! Thanks Jerry !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Then take his partner in crime..
> 60 yo wannabe hippy that sweats nekid in tee-pees with old wimmin and goes in the woods pickin weeds to eat !!
> you know he's up to his eyeballs in stheels and the effect is easilly seen !!
> then Scot,,,:msp_scared:,, dont have to say much there !!



You do have a few good points there! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Checked that when I cleaned the carb,right where it should be? May need just a tad more! I will try that ! Thanks Jerry !



Who is it that has a link in thier sig on how to check carb popoff pressure,,the only real way to set the meter if probs are present.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Who is it that has a link in thier sig on how to check carb popoff pressure,,the only real way to set the meter if probs are present.



:dunno:


----------



## dancan

No JD , just TD , Tullamore Dew LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Checked that when I cleaned the carb,right where it should be? May need just a tad more! I will try that ! Thanks Jerry !



I`ve had to do that on 3 Zama carbs in the last year. I set them with the factory tool, shaped like a Z and they won`t idle properly, seem to race and search so by raising the fuel level in the carb a tad they run much better. I may have to get me a USC to run them through, not shure if that would do anything for them but it likely wouldn`t hurt.


----------



## dancan

Wow , I'm typing slow tonight .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I`ve had to do that on 3 Zama carbs in the last year. I set them with the factory tool, shaped like a Z and they won`t idle properly, seem to race and search so by raising the fuel level in the carb a tad they run much better. I may have to get me a USC to run them through, not shure if that would do anything for them but it likely wouldn`t hurt.



Any of them I have trouble with,I soak them in NAPA carb cleaner then into the USC. Look brand new and usually work like it too ! The USC is handy for cleaning a lot of things ! OL has me put her rings and stuff in there.Cleans them up nice too !

I want one big nuff to put jugs in. Any ol jug will do !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No JD , just TD , Tullamore Dew LOL



What ever that is? I want some TeKillya !! My favorite !! Petrone !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Wow , I'm typing slow tonight .



You will NOT get the crown back ! ! Mine Mine Mine !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Any of them I have trouble with,I soak them in NAPA carb cleaner then into the USC. Look brand new and usually work like it too ! The USC is handy for cleaning a lot of things ! OL has me put her rings and stuff in there.Cleans them up nice too !



I can get the surfaces you can see squeaky clean with the carb cleaner I have but if there is fine stuff stuck in one of the jets or under the Welch plug passages then some vibration may dissapate it and break it up allowing it to come out in the solution. I will look to see who carries them up here, I have not seen them in any of our automotive parts stores.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can get the surfaces you can see squeaky clean with the carb cleaner I have but if there is fine stuff stuck in one of the jets or under the Welch plug passages then some vibration may dissapate it and break it up allowing it to come out in the solution. I will look to see who carries them up here, I have not seen them in any of our automotive parts stores.



That is what they seem to do best,getting them very tinny bits out. I got mine off flea bay,just a cheap one big enough for carbs. Bigger ones with heated tanks and more vibes are 2-3 hundred. The small ones make things very hot too without heat. But only run 8 mins at a time.

Flea bay is the only place I have seen them or HF has them.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> What ever that is? I want some TeKillya !! My favorite !! Petrone !!



Tullamore Dew Irish Whiskey | Introducing Tullamore Dew Black 43


Smoother than Jameson with just a little bit of water .

:msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

What do you think of this USC?
Is it big enough to do carbs in?

New 2 Liter 1 2 Gal Heated Digital Ultrasonic Cleaner | eBay


----------



## tbone75

Just water and a little dab of purple power seems to work good in mine.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can get the surfaces you can see squeaky clean with the carb cleaner I have but if there is fine stuff stuck in one of the jets or under the Welch plug passages then some vibration may dissapate it and break it up allowing it to come out in the solution. I will look to see who carries them up here, I have not seen them in any of our automotive parts stores.



HF dont ship to CA ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What do you think of this USC?
> Is it big enough to do carbs in?
> 
> New 2 Liter 1 2 Gal Heated Digital Ultrasonic Cleaner | eBay



I like that one !! Just the size I was looking at,seems to be a better price too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> HF dont ship to CA ?



Don`t know, I have found dozens of places that sells USC`s in the States that do, have not seen what HF sells yet.


----------



## dancan

I'll ask the fellow that needs the 026 parts where he got his and how much tomorrow .


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> What do you think of this USC?
> Is it big enough to do carbs in?
> 
> New 2 Liter 1 2 Gal Heated Digital Ultrasonic Cleaner | eBay



Thats big enuf for carbs but not jugs.
nice unit for the price and it has some power too.

the HF unit hold a full gallon.


----------



## tbone75

Ron what do you think of that one Jerry found on flea bay? You know more about them than I do!


----------



## roncoinc

Ultrasonic - Harbor Freight Tools cleaner


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like that one !! Just the size I was looking at,seems to be a better price too!



Should be big enough to hold a couple of carbs at once, they will ship to Canada to. The heated ones should clean better.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats big enuf for carbs but not jugs.
> nice unit for the price and it has some power too.
> 
> the HF unit hold a full gallon.



Must have missed the big one at HF ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ultrasonic - Harbor Freight Tools cleaner



You have that big one Ron? Jug would fit in that ! they get hot anyway.


----------



## jimdad07

Back again. I like the Squeelers name, sounds pretty good.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You have that big one Ron? Jug would fit in that ! they get hot anyway.



I have the big one and a little one.
on carbs the little one works better.
little one has less power but a LOT less fluid to cavitate so it is more efficiant.
a case were bigger is not always better..


----------



## AU_K2500

Good lord! I go slack for an hour and come back with 4.5 pages to read......


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Good lord! I go slack for an hour and come back with 4.5 pages to read......



Slacker !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yep it sure is ! About a 1/4" shorter than a car fuse. Nothing I have is even close.



That's 'cause they're recycled ol 'merican blown fuses......glass cut.... and fuse material soldered back together.....All good...new fuse....LOL!!


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Slacker !



I freely admitted it. No shame. The dog and I took a little nap....


----------



## roncoinc

Amazon.com


----------



## Cantdog

Just got back from Mossmans GTG.....pretty low turnout..but a good time anyway...got to run a bunch of saws....I went light this yr...only took 6..came back with 7...did the same thing last yr. Took 10 came.. back with 11...LOL!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Just got back from Mossmans GTG.....pretty low turnout..but a good time anyway...got to run a bunch of saws....I went light this yr...only took 6..came back with 7...did the same thing last yr. Took 10 came.. back with 11...LOL!!!



Well......


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Well......




Well it is red....and has spark.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Well it is red....and has spark.....



Alright smart arse


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Alright smart arse




LOL!!! Last yr?? Jack Walker brought me up a 49Sp to add to my "Many 49sp Parts Saws" pile....


----------



## roncoinc

I just ordered this one,$20 less than HF and i get free shipping 

Amazon.com: Sonic Wave CD-2800 Ultrasonic Jewelry Cleaner Cleaning Machine-White/Gray: Electronics


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I just ordered this one,$20 less than HF and i get free shipping
> 
> Amazon.com: Sonic Wave CD-2800 Ultrasonic Jewelry Cleaner Cleaning Machine-White/Gray: Electronics



How much does it hold??? Big enough for carbs??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> How much does it hold??? Big enough for carbs??



Will hold two carbs..
what you think i buy it to clean my jewelry ????


----------



## tbone75

Had to run off,company showed up ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Will hold two carbs..
> what you think i buy it to clean my jewelry ????



I kiled my last one,over filled it and the water got by the container and inside.
i learned to silicone that area to make it water proof.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Will hold two carbs..
> what you think i buy it to clean my jewelry ????




I dunno..........How big are your belly botton rings???


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I kiled my last one,over filled it and the water got by the container and inside.
> i learned to silicone that area to make it water proof.



I like my HF cleaner, it's the small one but it works great for saw carbs. One of the best tools I put on the bench for the saws.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I just ordered this one,$20 less than HF and i get free shipping
> 
> Amazon.com: Sonic Wave CD-2800 Ultrasonic Jewelry Cleaner Cleaning Machine-White/Gray: Electronics



I stihl want one big nuff for jugs.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I kiled my last one,over filled it and the water got by the container and inside.
> i learned to silicone that area to make it water proof.



Was your last one just like this one??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Was your last one just like this one??



Yes,,the exact same thing HF sells for $20 more.


----------



## roncoinc

cantdog said:


> i dunno..........how big are your belly botton rings???



you promised not to tell !!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> you promised not to tell !!!!!!



No PIX !! :ah:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> you promised not to tell !!!!!!




OK...I'll be nice......how's it work on 'ol white socks????

I almost had to cut one leg off my jeans today in order to get that new saw back from Mossmans........but it was cold out....wrapped the bar up in my coat instead.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK...I'll be nice......how's it work on 'ol white socks????
> 
> I almost had to cut one leg off my jeans today in order to get that new saw back from Mossmans........but it was cold out....wrapped the bar up in my coat instead.....



Your being just like Jerry ! Make us wait to know what you brought home !:msp_razz:


----------



## sefh3

John, I don't know if it's a good idea to put a jug in there. Ask Ron what happens when you put a jug in the US for too long?????

If it gets to hot it will change the color of the aluminum.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Your being just like Jerry ! Make us wait to know what you brought home !:msp_razz:




I had to learn how to be meen somewhere...it don't come natural to me y'know.......



Brought home a pretty nice 630 Super...18" Sugi bar....good comp...spark....not running yet..probably a carb kit and fuel line/filter...the usual. Haven't even tried to start it yet..


----------



## pioneerguy600

I took the 025 and the MS360 that I just completed and cut up a full truckload of firewood, both saws run very well and made short work of cutting up some wood the contract cutters left me from when they were clearing out from under the powerlines. Next saw up for a rebuild is another 036 PRO that has been sitting gathering dust for a couple of years. Dang if I won`t have a big collection of fine working Stihl`s.......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wjshww75esmyrtm,dut65f,ygfggiu76,iyt08=9
=0p




]=ohipjcxsxssrwew66666676tytliugg,lg
0
io8i98[4rg.'p
[7jh/p9045o;[
k
6657y7


----------



## AU_K2500

Jerry, get your cat off the puter


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Jerry, get your cat off the puter



Durn cat!!! Just spilled my drink,..stuck his paw in my tea,..and took a bite off my sammich, durn his hide!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wjshww75esmyrtm,dut65f,ygfggiu76,iyt08=9
> =0p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]=ohipjcxsxssrwew66666676tytliugg,lg
> 0
> io8i98[4rg.'p
> [7jh/p9045o;[
> k
> 6657y7



Mark is right,cat is at it again. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Durn cat!!! Just spilled my drink,..stuck his paw in my tea,..and took a bite off my sammich, durn his hide!!!



Must be hungry and thirsty too ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Must be hungry and thirsty too ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Just fed them both 1/2 hr ago and they got plenty to drink, big cat is a real handful lately. He thinks he owns this place....LOL
He likes to stick his paw in my tea and then lick it off, must be too hot for his lips and tongue right out of the cup.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just fed them both 1/2 hr ago and they got plenty to drink, big cat is a real handful lately. He thinks he owns this place....LOL
> He likes to stick his paw in my tea and then lick it off, must be too hot for his lips and tongue right out of the cup.



Dang cats here rule the house !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang cats here rule the house !



Big guy would make a great Swiffer Sweeper....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Big guy would make a great Swiffer Sweeper....:hmm3grin2orange:



Got one big one just like that ! Huge gray fuzz ball! LOL


----------



## aikiman2000

well boys 2 things too tell....
got my 8 pin chain-ring for my stihl 361 in today, haven't put her on yet though.

and second....winter finally arrived, a wee bit late, but she's here....its 8 degrees outside now.


H-man in alaska 

(ok, gotta tend to the wood stove again! bye)


----------



## aikiman2000

looking like it may get as low as -3 Tuesday night.....winters here....when is it gonna finally snow????

ohhhh. did i mention the blower fan committed suicide on my car 2 days ago?....yeah! no heat!...burrrrrefect!

H-man in alaska


----------



## Cantdog

zzzzzzzlackerzzzzzzzz


----------



## dancan

What ?????


----------



## dancan

I was busy tryin' to catch up on the latest jewellery fashion fads and how to keep it clean while makin' coffee and changin' the water in my salt cod so I can make fish cakes tonight for supper .


----------



## dancan

aikiman2000 said:


> well boys 2 things too tell....
> got my 8 pin chain-ring for my stihl 361 in today, haven't put her on yet though.
> 
> and second....winter finally arrived, a wee bit late, but she's here....its 8 degrees outside now.
> 
> 
> H-man in alaska
> 
> (ok, gotta tend to the wood stove again! bye)



Let me know if it fits and the part #
An obligatory pic of Alaska winter is required for membership to the AS club , didn't you get the memo ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> What ?????



Musta been snoring....


----------



## dancan

What do you meen ?? I reset all my clocks except the alarm clock lol


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> What do you meen ?? I reset all my clocks except the alarm clock lol



Me too.......all except one.....that one's internal....stihl working on it....


----------



## dancan

Sun's up , time to get on the road , I gots a 5$ Kita to go pick up .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sun's up , time to get on the road , I gots a 5$ Kita to go pick up .




Stihl dark here...good luck on your $5 saw....


----------



## aikiman2000

will do dancan, soon as i get a chance to remember! lol

i have a picture from a few years ago, its late February...my mountain bike in the yard, the seat was just barely sticking out of the snow.

on my old phone i have a picture of my geometro, the snow is all most even with the roof of the car, i had it parked under a over hang, and the over hang calapsed under the 4+ feet of snow last year, now that ive repaired the engine, i got 3 windows to replace...lol!

H-man in alaska 
ps its 7 degrees out side now, and the damn fire just refuses to go tonight!!!! grrr


----------



## aikiman2000

my grandpa used to have a old sayin at his work...."dont spend all morning staring out the window at work, other wise you wont have anything to do in the afternoon"

H-man in alaska 

im a man, i can change, if i have too, i guess.......


----------



## dancan

I gots a 5$ Kita !
I can race mine against John's LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pics or it didnt happen....you know the drill














does it have spark?


----------



## roncoinc

au_k2500 said:


> pics or it didnt happen....you know the drill
> 
> does it have spark?



lol !!


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellers,another rough night. Musta ate something that didn't like me? Spent half the night sitting on my throne ! Nothing like waking up at 2am squeezing my cheeks getting there ! I know TMI !! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning fellers,another rough night. Musta ate something that didn't like me? Spent half the night sitting on my throne ! Nothing like waking up at 2am squeezing my cheeks getting there ! I know TMI !! LOL



Well,,,,you HAVE mentioned some of your eating habits,,so no surprise here ??

UNLESS !! did you work on a steal yestday ??


----------



## tbone75

Did you know Slugs can run in dire emergencies ! Very short distance ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,,you HAVE mentioned some of your eating habits,,so no surprise here ??
> 
> UNLESS !! did you work on a steal yestday ??



No steals ! Don't think I worked on a saw yesterday?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No steals ! Don't think I worked on a saw yesterday?



Sounds like symptoms of stihlitosis ?


----------



## tbone75

Had a can of V-8 juice before I went to bed?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sounds like symptoms of stihlitosis ?



There are several of them around here ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Adam must have made it back from fishing?


----------



## tbone75

I would give just about anything for a good nites sleep !


----------



## tbone75

Got to go stir up the fire,cold in here! Good thing I put that bathroom in down by the stove! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Well good news. The AS member that I got the first coil for thebTS350 from thinks he might have another one that will work. He is going go test it first....And if that doesn't work I just got a PM from another member that says he's parting out a TS350 and might have one.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got to go stir up the fire,cold in here! Good thing I put that bathroom in down by the stove! LOL



Maybe box will come today and cheer you up ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Maybe box will come today and cheer you up ?



That would do it !

Made it down and back,no problems ! ! LOL Maybe its over now? :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well good news. The AS member that I got the first coil for thebTS350 from thinks he might have another one that will work. He is going go test it first....And if that doesn't work I just got a PM from another member that says he's parting out a TS350 and might have one.



See ! You will get that sucker running yet !


----------



## tbone75

No idea what I will do today ? Or when I can ? LOL So many saws !


----------



## tbone75

Guess I better fire up the little 45 Husky,and the 394 ! Find a bar for the 394 too !


----------



## AU_K2500

Apparently I have a package in the office. It was delivered Saturday.....I wasn't expecting anything. I sure hope nobody here has anything to do with it. OL doesn't know what it could be either. Now I'm anxious.....


----------



## tbone75

Dang shop is full of boxes again ! Benches are over filled again too ! Stihl haven't built my shelves,was trying to get some metal ones from where the OL works is the only reason I haven't yet. Can't go get wood cause my trucks are all broke down ! LOL Guess I should do something about that? LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Apparently I have a package in the office. It was delivered Saturday.....I wasn't expecting anything. I sure hope nobody here has anything to do with it. OL doesn't know what it could be either. Now I'm anxious.....



I didn't do it !


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Apparently I have a package in the office. It was delivered Saturday.....I wasn't expecting anything. I sure hope nobody here has anything to do with it. OL doesn't know what it could be either. Now I'm anxious.....



Anybody here know your work AD ?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Anybody here know your work AD ?



Apartment office, not work office. That's why its killing me. I won't know what it is till I get home


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dang shop is full of boxes again ! Benches are over filled again too ! Stihl haven't built my shelves,was trying to get some metal ones from where the OL works is the only reason I haven't yet. Can't go get wood cause my trucks are all broke down ! LOL Guess I should do something about that? LOL



Ford's ??


----------



## roncoinc

My new small USC should be here soon,was shipped out yestday Amazon prime.
should be same as one i overfilled and leaked inside and broke.
some silicone sealing this time is in order.
will post how it works and carb capacity.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ford's ??



Yep , 3 of them. LOL Should have bought a Chevy ! ! But I was to cheep ! !  Price was just to good at the time ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The fat lady aint singing yet . UGH !


----------



## tbone75

Checked on P&C kits at that HL place.2159 P&C 90.00 , 359 P&C 75.00 ??? They are the same P&C kit ?? Both 47 mm ?
Go get one from Husky ! Just go buy another saw ! LMAO ! ! !


----------



## farrell

Morning fellas!
Long weekend!
Got the new rifle for the wife! A very lightly used howa 1500 stainless laminate thumb hole in .270! Going to get a new scope for it now!
Had a nice day of fishing in New York yesterday! I caught six nice brown trout and lost a nbunch of others! The wife couldn't land one but had fun! My buddy caught a couple and lost some too! Didn't stay long......cold snowing and very windy!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Morning fellas!
> Long weekend!
> Got the new rifle for the wife! A very lightly used howa 1500 stainless laminate thumb hole in .270! Going to get a new scope for it now!
> Had a nice day of fishing in New York yesterday! I caught six nice brown trout and lost a nbunch of others! The wife couldn't land one but had fun! My buddy caught a couple and lost some too! Didn't stay long......cold snowing and very windy!



You did good all the way around !
I like a 270 ! Good all around rifle,not much kick either ! Sounds like a good looking rifle too ! Pic ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

270 is nice. 

Introduced in the Model 54. 1928?

A favorite of English Teachers. Ask Elmer Keith. 

Very well written English Teachers........

Howa is a nice action. Friend at work is building a couple for himself.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Oh......morning all. 

Paying the price for companies stupidity about broaching.

Sore shoulders. Lol. Showing me age. 

A Bridgeport is NOT the machine. Neither are humans. 

Like digging a trench with a teaspoon. 

It can be done. But it's stupid.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh......morning all.
> 
> Paying the price for companies stupidity about broaching.
> 
> Sore shoulders. Lol. Showing me age.
> 
> A Bridgeport is NOT the machine. Neither are humans.
> 
> Like digging a trench with a teaspoon.
> 
> It can be done. But it's stupid.



Morning Rob ! Up early?


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will play with guns today ! BIL bought a Mosin covered in cosmo stuff. He is a jet mechanic in the Air Force Res.,but can't clean a rifle? 

I don't mind doing it. LOL Neat old gun.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will play with guns today ! BIL bought a Mosin covered in cosmo stuff. He is a jet mechanic in the Air Force Res.,but can't clean a rifle?
> 
> I don't mind doing it. LOL Neat old gun.



Best way I've found is lay it on a towel in your trunk in the middle of summer.....lol

At least there's not a whole lot to them. I just completely disassemble and clean with hoppes #9 or something similar....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Best way I've found is lay it on a towel in your trunk in the middle of summer.....lol
> 
> At least there's not a whole lot to them. I just completely disassemble and clean with hoppes #9 or something similar....



Got a little booklet with it on tearing it down.Looks real easy ! 

Sucker didn't give me any ammo with it ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning Rob ! Up early?



Gonna take the folks for a ride. 

See ya later. ;-))


----------



## roncoinc

I'm in for it now !!
local shop called and asked if i could help out with fixing some saws,sez after storm he has an overload..
stupidly i said yes 
guy has done me some good favors,,soo....


----------



## farrell

the new rifle as requested!


----------



## farrell

went and ordered a nikon prostaff 3-9x40 scope in silver for it and picked up leupold rings and mounts also in silver! gonna be sharp! dont kick at all!!! wife was stoked about her first rifle!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> I'm in for it now !!
> local shop called and asked if i could help out with fixing some saws,sez after storm he has an overload..
> stupidly i said yes
> guy has done me some good favors,,soo....



Make sure you wear a mask. Don't want you to get sick again.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm in for it now !!
> local shop called and asked if i could help out with fixing some saws,sez after storm he has an overload..
> stupidly i said yes
> guy has done me some good favors,,soo....



Ron has a JOB ! ! ! ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> went and ordered a nikon prostaff 3-9x40 scope in silver for it and picked up leupold rings and mounts also in silver! gonna be sharp! dont kick at all!!! wife was stoked about her first rifle!



Very sharp looking rifle ! Not sure about thumb hole stocks? Never shot one yet? They sure look good !


----------



## tbone75

Got the Mosin all cleaned up and ready to go bang. Next time he better bring me ammo ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron has a JOB ! ! !


----------



## tbone75

Ron is going to WORK ! ! ! ! 










:big_smile:


----------



## tbone75

The SLUG is all alone at the top now ! ! 

None of that nasty stuff like W or J nasty things ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Got the Mosin all cleaned up and ready to go bang. Next time he better bring me ammo ! LOL



I like mine. Own two. Would love an original scout scope.....they cost 3 times what the rifle does


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I like mine. Own two. Would love an original scout scope.....they cost 3 times what the rifle does



I came close to buying the sniper version of one years ago when I had the FFL. Wish I would have now ! And many many others ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron is going to work ! !







:byebye:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ron has a JOB ! ! ! ! :msp_w00t:



Goin' for the MEEN title......


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> went and ordered a nikon prostaff 3-9x40 scope in silver for it and picked up leupold rings and mounts also in silver! gonna be sharp! dont kick at all!!! wife was stoked about her first rifle!



Best scope man in the states says go Leupold or Nikon. Unless you go high dollar for European for very little gain. 

You have chosen well. (In a deep Holy Grail voice)


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Goin' for the MEEN title......



Just couldn't help myself ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got to take the splitter back to my FIL. Back later to see what Ron has to say ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. 

Just found the other Heat Shrink I thought I sent you. It was in the trunk of the car. Lol

Next box!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ron is going to work ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :byebye:




Just to support his Lobsta Habit. 

He hates those LA meetings.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John.
> 
> Just found the other Heat Shrink I thought I sent you. It was in the trunk of the car. Lol
> 
> Next box!



What about my heat shrink that you sent to the wrong place....it would look mighty good on the Stihl I'm working on.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> pics or it didnt happen....you know the drill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does it have spark?



It'll be a bit of a wait before you see pics of John and me racin' 340's LOL
Of course it has spark , just low compression , it's a project .

What's this I hear of Ron having a Job ??????
Does his new employer know he has a court date this week ??


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Best scope man in the states says go Leupold or Nikon. Unless you go high dollar for European for very little gain.
> 
> You have chosen well. (In a deep Holy Grail voice)



I agree whole heartedly! I have had several Nikon scopes never have had one lose zero nor a single problem!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> What about my heat shrink that you sent to the wrong place....it would look mighty good on the Stihl I'm working on.



Mongo sorry........ 

Hangs head in mock shame


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Mongo sorry........
> 
> Hangs head in mock shame



Its OK Mongo...I know brad put it to good use! 

Now, if it happens again...I'll tell aunt dan and she will straighten you out.


----------



## tbone75

Splitter delivered! And stihl in one good piece! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had time this afternoon/evening to run both little saws to cut up another truckload o firewood from the lot at work, both saws still running well. I was home at lunchtime picking up a couple things I needed for the work after lunch. A truck came to an abrupt stop as it passed my driveway and was hastily backed up to stop at the end of my drive. A fellow I know well got out in a hurry and without much ado asked if I would sell him my deer rifle, one has coveted for many years. He was in a hurry to catch up with a group going to a hunting camp for the rest of the week. I said shure , I don`t hunt or use them anymore. When he left my rifle had found a new home........


----------



## dancan

I hope he's not one of the Chezzetcooker's that have lost their rifles over the last week that a reliable source told me about while they were trying on some new stainless steel bracelets ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I hope he's not one of the Chezzetcooker's that have lost their rifles over the last week that a reliable source told me about while they were trying on some new stainless steel bracelets ??



I hope not, he is from Mushaboom and works on a Halibuit fishing boat.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Its OK Mongo...I know brad put it to good use!
> 
> Now, if it happens again...I'll tell aunt dan and she will straighten you out.



Speaking of Dan. 

I just left the Halifax Stihl dealer.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had time this afternoon/evening to run both little saws to cut up another truckload o firewood from the lot at work, both saws still running well. I was home at lunchtime picking up a couple things I needed for the work after lunch. A truck came to an abrupt stop as it passed my driveway and was hastily backed up to stop at the end of my drive. A fellow I know well got out in a hurry and without much ado asked if I would sell him my deer rifle, one has coveted for many years. He was in a hurry to catch up with a group going to a hunting camp for the rest of the week. I said shure , I don`t hunt or use them anymore. When he left my rifle had found a new home........



That is worse than selling your saws ! :msp_scared: Yer gonna miss it ! :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Speaking of Dan.
> 
> I just left the Halifax Stihl dealer.....



Took the folks for a very long drive ! :msp_w00t: 
Sure got there fast too? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is worse than selling your saws ! :msp_scared: Yer gonna miss it ! :msp_unsure:



Yeah I will but I have way too many rifles, some I have never fired yet. Bout all I can say without getting into trouble...LOL
I have not hunted for more than 10 years, time to thin out the herd. Some of the saws will be finding new homes also, got way too many of them to....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Ron does NOT have a job.
ron does NOT go to work !
all NASTY ,unfounded RUMORS to besmurch his name !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ron does NOT have a job.
> ron does NOT go to work !
> all NASTY ,unfounded RUMORS to besmurch his name !!



Ron likes to work on Stihls!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron likes to work on Stihls!!!



Your borderline,,,you know that fella ???
and i know where you live [email protected]!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ron does NOT have a job.
> ron does NOT go to work !
> all NASTY ,unfounded RUMORS to besmurch his name !!



Your fixing saws for someone else and getting paid,so.............................you have a .........................JOB ! !  :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Ron does NOT have a job.
> ron does NOT go to work !
> all NASTY ,unfounded RUMORS to besmurch his name !!



And he doesn't have a Lobsta Habit!!!!!

Ron is in a river in Egypt......


----------



## Cantdog

Spitting snow most all day here....went down to the Wooden Boat School first thing this morning to have a go at those Velux skylites in the slate roof.....come to find out the roof deck is cement...makes for a real fireproof roof!!! Very cool rambling brick barn from and old estate. The skylites are from 1980. Four hrs and two of us working together on them and we had all of the skywindows functioning perfectly......funny it says right on them..."Grease all mechanisms twice yearly"...so they have missed 64 greasings since they were installed!!

Came back to the shop and unloaded tools...came home for lunch.....went back to the shop and someone had set a Hoosky 254SE in on the floor??? Haven't heard anything about it yet....all complete..someone will fessup....

Spent the afternoon in the woods....I guess I got the 521EV straightened out...cut 2 full tanks, working maple tops into cookstove wood..ran perfect...starts perfect...feels like the new rings are seating well...pretty strong for a 49cc saw...new 3/8 full comp Stihl chisel chain. Did I mention the 2 speed heated handles??? Ooooooooooooooooo....nice....vewry, vewry nice.......good day to try them out too!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron likes to work on Stihls!!!



Bet Stihls are all they let him work on !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bet Stihls are all they let him work on !



Them`s the saws he knows most about!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Your fixing saws for someone else and getting paid,so.............................you have a .........................JOB ! !  :msp_w00t:



Then you WORK and got a JOB too !!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them`s the saws he knows most about!



Has about any part # he needs too ! LOL And workshop manuals !


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> And he doesn't have a Lobsta Habit!!!!!
> 
> Ron is in a river in Egypt......



I'm off the bugs for awhile,,to much of a good thing ya know ??
ate to many this summer and fall,sick of them for now,,BUT have treats saved in freezer 
on to the oysters later this week


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Then you WORK and got a JOB too !!!



No no no ! Mine is just a hobby ! BIG BIG difference ! :msp_biggrin: I don't do it I don't wanna ! Plus most times I don't get paid !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> And he doesn't have a Lobsta Habit!!!!!
> 
> Ron is in a river in Egypt......



Thought that was BAB A LON.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bet Stihls are all they let him work on !



Your box of dead chipmunks and turkey poo get there yet ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Has about any part # he needs too ! LOL And workshop manuals !



Yep,...he`s all set to work on them now, hope he don`t get sick again like he did last time!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm off the bugs for awhile,,to much of a good thing ya know ??
> ate to many this summer and fall,sick of them for now,,BUT have treats saved in freezer
> on to the oysters later this week



I had green beans,taters and smoked sausage tonight ! All cooked in the same pot. YUMMY !


----------



## AU_K2500

Bad news fellas. I turned the rent check in a day late....there goes 100 bucaroos...now the OL has all the leverage she needs to make me get a joint account and let her start paying the bills.....crap, there goes all my saw money.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Ron does NOT have a job.
> ron does NOT go to work !
> all NASTY ,unfounded RUMORS to besmurch his name !!



SMURF on the war path!!!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No no no ! Mine is just a hobby ! BIG BIG difference ! :msp_biggrin: I don't do it I don't wanna ! Plus most times I don't get paid !



You don`t have a shop owner paying you and selling the odd saw don`t count as a job.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...he`s all set to work on them now, hope he don`t get sick again like he did last time!!!



Your husky part get there yet ??????????????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your box of dead chipmunks and turkey poo get there yet ??



Nope ! Careful I have lots of dead and live rodents,plus plenty of deer nuggets I can return ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Bad news fellas. I turned the rent check in a day late....there goes 100 bucaroos...now the OL has all the leverage she needs to make me get a joint account and let her start paying the bills.....crap, there goes all my saw money.



:msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Bad news fellas. I turned the rent check in a day late....there goes 100 bucaroos...now the OL has all the leverage she needs to make me get a joint account and let her start paying the bills.....crap, there goes all my saw money.



You get to wear the Mr.Dumas title this week .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Your husky part get there yet ??????????????



Nothing came in the mail yet....:msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Bad news fellas. I turned the rent check in a day late....there goes 100 bucaroos...now the OL has all the leverage she needs to make me get a joint account and let her start paying the bills.....crap, there goes all my saw money.



Ouch !


----------



## roncoinc

Wow Mark,,that seems steep to me for one day


----------



## Cantdog

Snow now covering the front step!!!........say it ain't so!!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> You get to wear the Mr.Dumas title this week .



Yep, I'm an idiot alright....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You don`t have a shop owner paying you and selling the odd saw don`t count as a job.



Thats right Uncle Jerry ! You tell Uncle Ron how it is !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Wow Mark,,that seems steep to me for one day



No joke


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Snow now covering the front step!!!........say it ain't so!!!!!!





:hmm3grin2orange:

We're not laughing at ya , we're laughing with ya :tongue2:


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Bad news fellas. I turned the rent check in a day late....there goes 100 bucaroos...now the OL has all the leverage she needs to make me get a joint account and let her start paying the bills.....crap, there goes all my saw money.




$100.00 fee for 1 day late with the rent??? Where TF you livin? Moscow?????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Snow now covering the front step!!!........say it ain't so!!!!!!



No !!.................. Well OK longs as it stays up your way ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> No !!.................. Well OK longs as it stays up your way ! :msp_rolleyes:




At this rate there will be enough to fit in a box pretty soon John..........LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> No joke



That just aint even right !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> At this rate there will be enough to fit in a box pretty soon John..........LOL!!!



I will send you a BIG box of deer nuggets ! And LIVE rodents !


----------



## dancan

Musta went sumthin' like this " Please mister rent man , please don't tell my wife I bought some magic beans yesterday with the rent money , here's all the money and a hundred for you , please just don't tell her or she'll never let me have the keys to the car again . ''


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Musta went sumthin' like this " Please mister rent man , please don't tell my wife I bought some magic beans yesterday with the rent money , here's all the money and a hundred for you , please just don't tell her or she'll never let me have the keys to the car again . ''



Meen ...........Meen..............Meen !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

It took awhile and a lot of work but it's done.
even used stove ceement on all the pipe joints.
three screws on every joint.
fire it off tomorrow,,new stoves stink first time.
sad to think it will out live me 
last new one i bot lasted well over 30 years,paid $300.
just sold it for $200 
this one cost $650 - $200, = $450..
this one will also take coal..
top lifts for cooking surface,,i also have an oven that goes on it.
i find the thermostat handy and it also has a manual air control.
ash drawer can be pulled out for cleaning anytime.
has a shaker grate to knock down built up ashes into pan.
even works with a barometric damper that i have .
now to cut a new grate to fit in over the firebrick supports so i can cook INSIDE it ! 
had that on my last one but it got nasty and i want a fresh one,maybe extruded SS ??



http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=261013&stc=1&d=1352160494


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

You guys better be careful ! I Have shoe box lined with plastic ready to go ! Could have filled a couple last night and today ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Meen ...........Meen..............Meen !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Jerry givin him lessons ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry givin him lessons ??



Durn copy cats!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Looking good Ron ! I know someone who may be able to help with that grate?


----------



## AU_K2500

sent a very well articulated email to the manager....probably wont do any good, but it was worth a shot. and yes, 100 for one day late is ridiculous. if they push their luck ill raise hell....they dont want this big ol boy in that office raising hell....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jerry givin him lessons ??



Has been for years ! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> sent a very well articulated email to the manager....probably wont do any good, but it was worth a shot. and yes, 100 for one day late is ridiculous. if they push their luck ill raise hell....they dont want this big ol boy in that office raising hell....



What came in the mail for you? Saws ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looking good Ron ! I know someone who may be able to help with that grate?



I'll probly take a BBQ grill grate and cut it down,,easy.
let coals burn down..stick a roast in for awhile to get singed all around,pull it out and wrap it in alumn foil and stick it back in to slow cook,,get the smoke flavor and the slow cook tenderness...
then again,,WHY am i telling YOU about good food ????


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> What came in the mail for you? Saws ??



Wedding pictures.....boo


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'll probly take a BBQ grill grate and cut it down,,easy.
> let coals burn down..stick a roast in for awhile to get singed all around,pull it out and wrap it in alumn foil and stick it back in to slow cook,,get the smoke flavor and the slow cook tenderness...
> then again,,WHY am i telling YOU about good food ????



Sounds good,long as its cooked all the way through !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good,long as its cooked all the way through !



Your eating habits have been showing up in..,,,,......,,,,,....your water closet frequent trips ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Looking good Ron ! I know someone who may be able to help with that grate?




Yeah....Him. Johns mothers brothers second child, first born son. 

Perhaps Ron will send some dimensions to him......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your eating habits have been showing up in..,,,,......,,,,,....your water closet frequent trips ??



Not sure what happen there? Seems OK at the moment? Maybe I should lay off the V8 ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah....Him. Johns mothers brothers second child, first born son.
> 
> Perhaps Ron will send some dimensions to him......



Heheeheeee,,,,...
finding a grate shouldnt be hard...
not worth the effort and expense of shipping..
i can prob find several diff kinds from wide open to close enuf to grill shrimp on


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Heheeheeee,,,,...
> finding a grate shouldnt be hard...
> not worth the effort and expense of shipping..
> i can prob find several diff kinds from wide open to close enuf to grill shrimp on



Dec 1 the season opens for gulf of mayne shrimp...
and there aint no betterer eating shrimp in the WORLD than thems !!
can usually get em for 99cents a lb whole and fresh..
man,,,them thingys so sweet like eating candy


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah....Him. Johns mothers brothers second child, first born son.
> 
> Perhaps Ron will send some dimensions to him......



Distant cousin , MONGO !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not sure what happen there? Seems OK at the moment? Maybe I should lay off the V8 ! LOL



Maybe eating protien the way NORMAL humans eat it ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dec 1 the season opens for gulf of mayne shrimp...
> and there aint no betterer eating shrimp in the WORLD than thems !!
> can usually get em for 99cents a lb whole and fresh..
> man,,,them thingys so sweet like eating candy



I ever get over there I want to try some fresh shrimp. Don't like any I ever tried around here? Used them for fish bait in Fla. and catfish bait around here.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Maybe eating protien the way NORMAL humans eat it ??



Discovered fire a long time ago ! That is how we cook meat !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Dec 1 the season opens for gulf of mayne shrimp...
> and there aint no betterer eating shrimp in the WORLD than thems !!
> can usually get em for 99cents a lb whole and fresh..
> man,,,them thingys so sweet like eating candy



Dam. You got it rough. 

Cold water seafood is always better.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Discovered fire a long time ago ! That is how we cook meat !



Maybe you should stick to processed foods that wont bother your delicate digestive system ??
why waste good food ??
it CAINT taste good ??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam. You got it rough.
> 
> Cold water seafood is always better.



Any fish out of cold water is better,but Grouper ! My favorite fish of any I ever tried !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Maybe you should stick to processed foods that wont bother your delicate digestive system ??
> why waste good food ??
> it CAINT taste good ??



Any meat needs to be COOKED all the way through ! Red make you dead !


Bologna is my main food group ! LOL Love that stuff !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Heheeheeee,,,,...
> finding a grate shouldnt be hard...
> not worth the effort and expense of shipping..
> i can prob find several diff kinds from wide open to close enuf to grill shrimp on



Keeps me busy. Lol

The kid in the welding shop is helping me with my TIG welding. 

Got 316 tube. Make a good project. 

Maybe a course grill and some SS mesh for the lovely Lil shrimp. 

I'll look around.........


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam. You got it rough.
> 
> Cold water seafood is always better.



Dont care all that much about fin fish but the rest that live in salt water i go for.
except mussels !1 YUCK !!
seagulls wont even eat them !!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Keeps me busy. Lol
> 
> The kid in the welding shop is helping me with my TIG welding.
> 
> Got 316 tube. Make a good project.
> 
> Maybe a course grill and some SS mesh for the lovely Lil shrimp.
> 
> I'll look around.........



22in by 12 in would work fine


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Any meat needs to be COOKED all the way through ! Red make you dead !
> 
> 
> Bologna is my main food group ! LOL Love that stuff !



Thats NOT meat !!!
thats " stuff " dont know what it is ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Distant cousin , MONGO !



Yeah John. We went to different schools together. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Keeps me busy. Lol
> 
> The kid in the welding shop is helping me with my TIG welding.
> 
> Got 316 tube. Make a good project.
> 
> Maybe a course grill and some SS mesh for the lovely Lil shrimp.
> 
> I'll look around.........



I am only learning wire and stick welding.Got both to learn with! Also have a plasma cutter here too! needs a new tip and ceramic ring put on it. But stihl works.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats NOT meat !!!
> thats " stuff " dont know what it is ??



Beef,chicken and pork................parts ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Any meat needs to be COOKED all the way through ! Red make you dead !
> 
> 
> Bologna is my main food group ! LOL Love that stuff !



John John John.........I'm gonna have kick you!
Bologna is in the same food group as S.P.A.M (Stuff Posing As Meat)!
You just need a good steak cooked to perfection (RARE)!!!!!! Still twitching!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> 22in by 12 in would work fine



My pleasure........


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John John John.........I'm gonna have kick you!
> Bologna is in the same food group as S.P.A.M (Stuff Posing As Meat)!
> You just need a good steak cooked to perfection (RARE)!!!!!! Still twitching!!!!!!



Don't go knocking my SPAM ! That is good stuff !! Like I done told you..........red make you dead !! GROSS ! ! !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I am only learning wire and stick welding.Got both to learn with! Also have a plasma cutter here too! needs a new tip and ceramic ring put on it. But stihl works.



We have an entire line up. And they are good. 

Plasma cutter. Works on the PFM principle.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Beef,chicken and pork................parts ! LOL



Mmmm mmmm mmmm yum.......chicken pecker, pig intestine, and cow stomach!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> John John John.........I'm gonna have kick you!
> Bologna is in the same food group as S.P.A.M (Stuff Posing As Meat)!
> You just need a good steak cooked to perfection (RARE)!!!!!! Still twitching!!!!!!



Cut the horns off and wipe it's butt rare. 

Hey Adam. 

Fuddruckers RARE burgers. They do their own butchering.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Don't go knocking my SPAM ! That is good stuff !! Like I done told you..........red make you dead !! GROSS ! ! !!



Hasn't yet! Besides that just burgers you should worry bout gettin the ecoli! Steak is clean!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hasn't yet! Besides that just burgers you should worry bout gettin the ecoli! Steak is clean!



You hope ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Don't go knocking my SPAM ! That is good stuff !! Like I done told you..........red make you dead !! GROSS ! ! !!



Johns Holiday Feast;

Crown Roast of Spam. 

Hey John !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Cut the horns off and wipe it's butt rare.
> 
> Hey Adam.
> 
> Fuddruckers RARE burgers. They do their own butchering.



Sick ! Sick ! Sick !:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Johns Holiday Feast;
> 
> Crown Roast of Spam.
> 
> Hey John !!!!



Sounds good to me !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You hope ! LOL



Don't pass up the ol'rocky mountain oysters! That's good eatin!


----------



## tbone75

Robin just sitting back taking in all the BS !


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hasn't yet! Besides that just burgers you should worry bout gettin the ecoli! Steak is clean!



I only eat rare burgers at Fuddruckers. 

Only place to trust. 

And worth it.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Don't pass up the ol'rocky mountain oysters! That's good eatin!



Robin had a pair for you a while back!..........Well close?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I only eat rare burgers at Fuddruckers.
> 
> Only place to trust.
> 
> And worth it.



Never had one. I ain't never got sick off a rare steak that's for sure! Melt in your mouth barely warm in the center steak......that you don't have chew for twenty minutes cause its unflavored leather!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Adam. You close to Erie ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Robin;

J red 521 ev a 2 level heated handles. 

Not one of the wrong ones? 

This is "Robin Endorsed"


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Adam. You close to Erie ?



Yes sir! Bout thirty miles south!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> I only eat rare burgers at Fuddruckers.
> 
> Only place to trust.
> 
> And worth it.



they make a good burger. 

good buns too, not sure if they bake theyre own or not, but theyre good. 

Hey Rob....


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Never had one. I ain't never got sick off a rare steak that's for sure! Melt in your mouth barely warm in the center steak......that you don't have chew for twenty minutes cause its unflavored leather!



Man that is just plain GROSS ! !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Man that is just plain GROSS ! !



It's the BEST!!! You should try it!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> It's the BEST!!! You should try it!:msp_biggrin:



No ! Hell NO !!


----------



## farrell

Any packages I send to John from now on will include a can of SPAM!


----------



## tbone75

Ron go to bed ? Must have to be up early to go WORK at his new JOB :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Robin;
> 
> J red 521 ev a 2 level heated handles.
> 
> Not one of the wrong ones?
> 
> This is "Robin Endorsed"



No.... not one of the "wrong" ones......the very best of the best ones......deluxe......caddy.....

The "wrong" ones....some had heatd handles but passed ex gas through them by way of rubber hoses.....pffffft....Silly Swedes...


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Any packages I send to John from now on will include a can of SPAM!



Yes !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Yes sir! Bout thirty miles south!



I'll take you to a Fuddruckers when I come up...

I feel like a drug dealer. Let ya try a little...

Hey Mark. Husky Adam gonna run the Stihls afore y'all !!!! Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll take you to a Fuddruckers when I come up...
> 
> I feel like a drug dealer. Let ya try a little...
> 
> Hey Mark. Husky Adam gonna run the Stihls afore y'all !!!! Lol



:waaaht::bad_smelly::ah::big_smile:


----------



## Cantdog

Damn spambots are getting better at this.......I just nailed tara with heaps of negitavity and she went to full pos rep?????? Instead of red????


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll take you to a Fuddruckers when I come up...
> 
> I feel like a drug dealer. Let ya try a little...
> 
> Hey Mark. Husky Adam gonna run the Stihls afore y'all !!!! Lol



Sounds good!
Only stihl I've run and liked was at the GTG wampum had.........think it was a older 660 w/ 16" B&C ported.......went through the log like it wasn't there!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Damn spambots are getting better at this.......I just nailed tara with heaps of negitavity and she went to full pos rep?????? Instead of red????



I eeffed up ! Hit the wrong button ! :bang:  

Someone neg that thing !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

John!!!!

Where'd everyone go??


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> John!!!!
> 
> Where'd everyone go??



I'm still here!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John!!!!
> 
> Where'd everyone go??



Bunch of slackers! Must need some sleep! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Rob...........stove tubes ...... 30" should be good.Stove is 28" wide.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam didn't see you over there. 

Had my glasses off. Near sighted as Hel. 

There that's better. 

Hey Sparky is there too.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rob...........stove tubes ...... 30" should be good.Stove is 28" wide.



How about dia-meter?? Don't all have to be the same. 

And number... Of each size.....


----------



## AU_K2500

I'm still here.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I eeffed up ! Hit the wrong button ! :bang:
> 
> Someone neg that thing !!!



I can't...already tried........neg rep went pos!! Never seen that happen before.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> I'm still here.



Found the SS H&L. 

And gaskets for John. 

LOVE McMaster-Carr!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I can't...already tried........neg rep went pos!! Never seen that happen before.......



WTF ?? Think its gone now?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Found the SS H&L.
> 
> And gaskets for John.
> 
> LOVE McMaster-Carr!!



Gaskets ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Gaskets ??



Keep it tight. 

I design right on the edge of overkill. 

YOU gave me a project. I get to do it.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> How about dia-meter?? Don't all have to be the same.
> 
> And number... Of each size.....



I have room for 3,all same size is fine or not. Just stay with something standard size to make it easy.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I have room for 3,all same size is fine or not. Just stay with something standard size to make it easy.



I'll send the hole saw to use. Much easier......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll send the hole saw to use. Much easier......



I have hole saws,should have one that will be fine.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I have hole saws,should have one that will be fine.



I know the size of mine !!!!! Lol

You can mail it back. ;-))


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I have hole saws,should have one that will be fine.



You got an '06 to mark the holes???? LMAO


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You got an '06 to mark the holes???? LMAO



Not sure I got room for that? LOL Block walls on both sides ! Don't want to rebuild walls! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Not sure I got room for that? LOL Block walls on both sides ! Don't want to rebuild walls! LOL



Well ya got to be accurate!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to the top.....


----------



## dancan

Just got back from the ZZZSlacker's convention , I'm the first one out LOL


----------



## roncoinc

isnt this TO early ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Robin, Ron, and Dan. 

That's whose there. 

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Just got back from the ZZZSlacker's convention , I'm the first one out LOL




To bad.......you missed the treats at the end.........mmmmmmmm......


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> isnt this TO early ??




Gettin ready for WORK Ron????


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Gettin ready for WORK Ron????



Lets not start so early !! 

i had a question for you,should have asked while i remembered but i forgot


----------



## Cantdog

I guess I got at least one day of slackness coming.....got whacked pretty hard yesterday, by a tree....knocked me on my azz into a rock pile....gave the left knee quite a cranking...and that's my good one...going up and down stairs this morning like an old bumper jack. Supposed to go with Dave this morning and install ridge vent on three 30' ridges, 3 stories up and 16" pitch roofs....I don't think so....can't go up if I can't trust my legs...LOL probably couldn't climb 5 lifts of pipe staging anyway. The saw was off when this happened.....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Lets not start so early !!
> 
> i had a question for you,should have asked while i remembered but i forgot



Write it down when you remember.....LOL!! Then all you have to do is remember what you wrote it on and where you put that.......LOL!!!!


----------



## dancan

I have a spare cane , free to those in need ...................


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I have a spare cane , free to those in need ...................




Believe it or not, I was thinking of you as I was trying to get stood back up on my pins.....and get enough air in my lungs......lol!!!


----------



## roncoinc

John would like this for breakfast with some over easy eggs 









Done enuf for Uncle Rob and I ..


----------



## roncoinc

Waiting for the OL to get up before i fire off the new stinky stove..
was looking at the US Sove website,msrp on mine without the optional blower i got it with is $1,136.25
there has to be a lot of markup there for TSC to sell them for half that !

https://www.usstove.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=310&product_id=504

is on sale for $50 less now.

United States Stove Wonderluxe Wood/Coal Stove - 1015370 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> John would like this for breakfast with some over easy eggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done enuf for Uncle Rob and I ..



Morning all!
Ron........that looks tasty!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Morning all!
> Ron........that looks tasty!!!!!!



I'm sure John would share it with you !


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I'm sure John would share it with you !



The problem is..........I wouldn't share with him!:msp_biggrin:
We are gonna make him sick early this fine day!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I'm sure John would share it with you !



Dumm it Ron.........you got me hungry for a nice nearly raw steak and a couple eggs for breakfast! I do have fresh venison in the freezer? Hmmmmmm.............


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Dumm it Ron.........you got me hungry for a nice nearly raw steak and a couple eggs for breakfast! I do have fresh venison in the freezer? Hmmmmmm.............



With venison all you have to do is thaw it out.


----------



## farrell

We have a serious slack fest goin on here this morning!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> We have a serious slack fest goin on here this morning!



Really slugging it out ! 

hope John's ok this mornin,,dont know what he got into yestday but he got acting pretty wacky !! LOL !!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Cantdog said:


> I guess I got at least one day of slackness coming.....got whacked pretty hard yesterday, by a tree....knocked me on my azz into a rock pile....gave the left knee quite a cranking...and that's my good one...going up and down stairs this morning like an old bumper jack. Supposed to go with Dave this morning and install ridge vent on three 30' ridges, 3 stories up and 16" pitch roofs....I don't think so....can't go up if I can't trust my legs...LOL probably couldn't climb 5 lifts of pipe staging anyway. The saw was off when this happened.....



Wow Robin! Glad it wasn't worse! Spend the day resting and ordering parts for your projects.


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Wow Robin! Glad it wasn't worse! Spend the day resting and ordering parts for your projects.



Hey Randy,,OL's daughter working in Durham now too .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Good to hear!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I guess I got at least one day of slackness coming.....got whacked pretty hard yesterday, by a tree....knocked me on my azz into a rock pile....gave the left knee quite a cranking...and that's my good one...going up and down stairs this morning like an old bumper jack. Supposed to go with Dave this morning and install ridge vent on three 30' ridges, 3 stories up and 16" pitch roofs....I don't think so....can't go up if I can't trust my legs...LOL probably couldn't climb 5 lifts of pipe staging anyway. The saw was off when this happened.....




Sorry to hear about this, def stay off any roofs, especially steep ones like these. Rest up and find something on the level to mess around with for a couple of days til the pins are feeling less stiff.


----------



## roncoinc

I remembered !!
Robin,,that 70E has an 8 pin rim on it,20in bar,,to much ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I remembered !!
> Robin,,that 70E has an 8 pin rim on it,20in bar,,to much ??



No..all good..... that's the stock size for these oldies.......


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry to hear about this, def stay off any roofs, especially steep ones like these. Rest up and find something on the level to mess around with for a couple of days til the pins are feeling less stiff.




Thanks Jerry..my own fault....was to focused on what I was doing and lost sight of the "big picture" for a moment....know better....could have been much worse..as I said the saw was off...a ton of maple will knock a man flat in an instant...I got hit by a 5-6" top limb when the 24" trunk twisted and fell off a stump...tree was already on the ground and top was limbed of all small branches.....sent me flyin for sure......worked the rest of the afternoon and brought a pickup load of cookstove wood home and put it away.....but when I sat down and had supper stiffened up pretty bad......shop day, today.... new Jred to look into and perhaps the owner of the Hoosky 254SE will show up and I'll find out what that's all about.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. 

No slacking here....already sitting at work.


----------



## roncoinc

Time to go turn the heat on in the shop.
check out some of them saws dropped off yestday.
guy said if to much to fix i could have them for parts,,may be another project in there for somebody ?


----------



## farrell

Slow here so far?!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Time to go turn the heat on in the shop.
> check out some of them saws dropped off yestday.
> guy said if to much to fix i could have them for parts,,may be another project in there for somebody ?



Projects?!


----------



## roncoinc

DANG !!

Decided to put on my brandy new Wolverine brand work boots with the Cambelle linings.
tag on them said wolverine been making boots for over 100 years.
looked inside,says " made in china " !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Time to go turn the heat on in the shop.
> check out some of them saws dropped off yestday.
> guy said if to much to fix i could have them for parts,,may be another project in there for somebody ?



What types of saws were they?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> What types of saws were they?



Orange !! 

just went down and turned the heat on,let it warm up a bit,.
first one on the bench is a husky 262 .


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Orange !!
> 
> just went down and turned the heat on,let it warm up a bit,.
> first one on the bench is a husky 262 .



I can always send you my address again in case you lost it.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I can always send you my address again in case you lost it.



I seem to be adding to that pile then subtracting and changing 
need to get packing material now,,..
Jerry showed me how to ship saws,but he has an easier time getting the stuff.
line the box with styrofoam insulation so they cant break free or box be crushed.
put card board stoppers on both ends of the bar's.
styro chunks in between the saws.
have to make it so even USPS cant destroy it !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I seem to be adding to that pile then subtracting and changing
> need to get packing material now,,..
> Jerry showed me how to ship saws,but he has an easier time getting the stuff.
> line the box with styrofoam insulation so they cant break free or box be crushed.
> put card board stoppers on both ends of the bar's.
> styro chunks in between the saws.
> have to make it so even USPS cant destroy it !!



That's a tall order.....they're pretty damn good at destroying things.


----------



## farrell

Where is the slug at this morning?


----------



## tbone75

Super Slug today ! Think I found some of that missing sleep ! LOL But I was up and down most of the nite again. Finally just passed out I guess? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> I seem to be adding to that pile then subtracting and changing
> need to get packing material now,,..
> Jerry showed me how to ship saws,but he has an easier time getting the stuff.
> line the box with styrofoam insulation so they cant break free or box be crushed.
> put card board stoppers on both ends of the bar's.
> styro chunks in between the saws.
> have to make it so even USPS cant destroy it !!



That's a pretty good idea. I've always just doubled up on the cardboard walls, box in a box, and packed the heck out of the newspaper around the saw on all sides.


----------



## tbone75

Sure hope you get to feeling better soon Robin ! Good thing the saw was off !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure hope you get to feeling better soon Robin ! Good thing the saw was off !



Thanks John...I'm good, just lamed up...been out this morning...voted...got two saws apart on the bench so far....was puting a carb kit in a real nice old Hoosky 44...but when I took the carb off...someone had used the wrong carb to manifold gasket...impulse was plugged off...fixed the gasket and kitted the carb but then found both my tuning screwdrivers were at home in shirt pockets:bang:. Came home for lunch and put wood in the stoves......26 degrees earlier, here this morning...white stuff on every flat surface.....it went right away as soon as the sun came up....but just the same ......back to the shop!!


----------



## roncoinc

Ever seen a dirty air filter ??


I meen DIRTY ?


I meen REAL dirty ??


I meen like THIS ??

















guy said it needed a " tune up " LOL !!!
once i got some of the stuff offf i found it had sucked some of the flocking off trying to suck air. !!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thanks John...I'm good, just lamed up...been out this morning...voted...got two saws apart on the bench so far....was puting a carb kit in a real nice old Hoosky 44...but when I took the carb off...someone had used the wrong carb to manifold gasket...impulse was plugged off...fixed the gasket and kitted the carb but then found both my tuning screwdrivers were at home in shirt pockets:bang:. Came home for lunch and put wood in the stoves......26 degrees earlier, here this morning...white stuff on every flat surface.....it went right away as soon as the sun came up....but just the same ......back to the shop!!



Sure sucks not being 21 again ! Only in a few ways ! LOL
I just traded off a real nice Husky 44. May have to find another one? LOL Real nice little saw!
My little screw drivers always end up in my back pocket. LO,then on the puter desk till I need them. Then its back upstairs to get them cause I forgot to take them back downstairs! LOL Stairs are not much fun some days!
33 when I went to bed last night.Snow changing to rain Wed. they say?  Told you to keep that chit up there! :msp_sneaky:

Haven't got anywhere today so far! Got the fire going is all.
Need to go to town when the OL gets home.Pick up my meds and a fuse !! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> guy said it needed a " tune up " LOL !!!
> once i got some of the stuff offf i found it had sucked some of the flocking off trying to suck air. !!



Holy crap!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Holy crap!!!:msp_scared:



It was clogged all the way up to the pre filter screen like that,even the steel pre filter was plugged up !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ever seen a dirty air filter ??
> 
> 
> I meen DIRTY ?
> 
> 
> I meen REAL dirty ??
> 
> 
> I meen like THIS ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy said it needed a " tune up " LOL !!!
> once i got some of the stuff offf i found it had sucked some of the flocking off trying to suck air. !!



Seen a lot of them that bad around here! ?? People just have no idea why there saw don't run ? :bang: Run it till it won't,then go get it fixed. LOL

Knew you would be working on Steels !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Its just so hard to take that little cover off and blow it out !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> It was clogged all the way up to the pre filter screen like that,even the steel pre filter was plugged up !



Geez...that is crazy. What ever happened to the 272???


----------



## tbone75

It is nice of you to help that guy out.May pay off big time later !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> It was clogged all the way up to the pre filter screen like that,even the steel pre filter was plugged up !



It should be legal to take the saw away from anyone that would treat it like that.


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> It should be legal to take the saw away from anyone that would treat it like that.



A lot of people have no idea how to take care of one. Most around here use them a couple weeks a year is all.And expect them to run forever without doing anything but put fuel in it. LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> A lot of people have no idea how to take care of one. Most around here use them a couple weeks a year is all.And expect them to run forever without doing anything but put fuel in it. LOL



True but most of the time they leave the fuel in from last year and can't figure out why the fuel filter rattles in the tank and the saw won't run.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Geez...that is crazy. What ever happened to the 272???



272 ?? or the 262 ??
262 #1 .. p&c scored BAD ! 

262 #2..120 lbs comp,very light scoring,ring still free,worn out ring ?

husky 55, bad lower end,can hardly pull it over.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> 272 ?? or the 262 ??
> 262 #1 .. p&c scored BAD !
> 
> 262 #2..120 lbs comp,very light scoring,ring still free,worn out ring ?
> 
> husky 55, bad lower end,can hardly pull it over.



Ah. Could have sworn you said you had a 272 on the bench. Any of those going on the "scrap" pile?


----------



## farrell

Well atleast Ron is having fun!
I'm bored watch in tv....relaxing while the lil guy takes a nap! Can't get nothin done!!!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Ah. Could have sworn you said you had a 272 on the bench. Any of those going on the "scrap" pile?



wont know until i talk to the guy.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 272 ?? or the 262 ??
> 262 #1 .. p&c scored BAD !
> 
> 262 #2..120 lbs comp,very light scoring,ring still free,worn out ring ?
> 
> husky 55, bad lower end,can hardly pull it over.



Think I have a 266 jug if that would help you?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> It was clogged all the way up to the pre filter screen like that,even the steel pre filter was plugged up !



Dern Stihl owners!!!!!

Morning Ron

Morning all!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Dern Stihl owners!!!!!
> 
> Morning Ron
> 
> Morning all!!



Mornin Mongo !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Mornin Mongo !



Mongo sore this morning!!!

One Dr appointment down. PT for dad next. 

Then gun guy. Vote. And off to work. 

Maybe find some tubing. Or make some. 

How long the peices. How heavy a wall?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Mongo sore this morning!!!
> 
> One Dr appointment down. PT for dad next.
> 
> Then gun guy. Vote. And off to work.
> 
> Maybe find some tubing. Or make some.
> 
> How long the peices. How heavy a wall?



Don't worry about tubing ! Something I can play with on the new lathe ! Should be easy nuff for a Slug !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Don't worry about tubing ! Something I can play with on the new lathe ! Should be easy nuff for a Slug !



Band Aids in the mail today!!!!!!

Start with the plastic Play School tooling!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Band Aids in the mail today!!!!!!
> 
> Start with the plastic Play School tooling!!!!!



Wood be OK ?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam.



Sup rob?


----------



## tbone75

Just talked to my Uncle out in Indiana,the one with all the machine tools ! LOL He told me to start with wood?

He also tried to get me to go to Fla. with him Fri. LOL Says he gets bored down there.Only has my Aunt to talk to. LOL And she don't like fishing! LOL Sure wish I could !! Condo right on the beach !!


----------



## farrell

Think I'm gonna have to make a dr. appointment:msp_sneaky: knee has been killing me the last couple days can hardly go up and down stairs! May really monkey up hunting!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Sup rob?



Cabelas flier. 

Ruger #1 prices. Wholly Kwap !!


----------



## tbone75

Time to go to town !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Wood be OK ?



Broom handles!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Ever seen a dirty air filter ??
> 
> 
> I meen DIRTY ?
> 
> 
> I meen REAL dirty ??
> 
> 
> I meen like THIS ??
> 
> ...
> 
> guy said it needed a " tune up " LOL !!!
> once i got some of the stuff offf i found it had sucked some of the flocking off trying to suck air. !!



I had a fellow bring me a saw to look at , it had a filter just like that , he wanted me to get him a new filter because the filter material was falling off .


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Cabelas flier.
> 
> Ruger #1 prices. Wholly Kwap !!



Yeah I know! Around here they have been between $340-370!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Yeah I know! Around here they have been between $340-370!



I'll be right over!!!

Guns are worse than saws for me.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Ever seen a dirty air filter ??
> 
> 
> I meen DIRTY ?
> 
> 
> I meen REAL dirty ??
> 
> 
> I meen like THIS ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=261126&stc=1&d=1352220142[/IMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy said it needed a " tune up " LOL !!!
> once i got some of the stuff offf i found it had sucked some of the flocking off trying to suck air. !![/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yes I did........it was on a Stihl OH something-or-other...........:laugh:


----------



## roncoinc

Interesting day..
Guy wants the 262's back,i get a couple bux for looking at them.
the 55 has a good top end so he wants me to put it on one of the 55's i have and he will give me more than the parts saw is worth 

then my brandy new air comp blew the check valve 
back to homers it went.
found one local on CL for about half the price but more powerfull and better specs,same make,almost new,barely used.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yeah I know! Around here they have been between $340-370!



I will take 2 ! Maybe 3 ? Stihl less than a new one !!


----------



## tbone75

Got my fuse ! And a new holder if I need it. Plus a couple other things at the crap shack ! LOL Lots of goodies in there I like ! Silver solder for one. LOL May need some of that sometime? Picked up a little x-mas tree with led lights I will try to put together just for fun. LOL

Stopped at TSC to look at stoves,thanks Ron ! :bang: Found one I really like 1,400.00 ! LOL Seen one like Ron's in there,way to small for me ! LOL Very nice stove tho !

Picked up meds. ..........all but one ! 125.00 for 30 pills ! No way am I paying that ! Need to talk to my quack about that one ! Stihl cost me 118.00 for the others ! Dan what kind of pills you got? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Going to pick this up tonite.
not the tools tho,dont need em.


Air Compressor


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Interesting day..
> Guy wants the 262's back,i get a couple bux for looking at them.
> the 55 has a good top end so he wants me to put it on one of the 55's i have and he will give me more than the parts saw is worth
> 
> then my brandy new air comp blew the check valve
> back to homers it went.
> found one local on CL for about half the price but more powerfull and better specs,same make,almost new,barely used.



Get that DIRTY Stihl fixed up? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

What did I get myself into? I was just minding my own today cutting off another building lot, running the two 026`s knocking down black spruce mostly less than 12" dia but 30-40' tall. Job coming along good so took a break for lunch, a black Jeep Cheroke pulls up and an older gent gets out. Says, are you clearing this lot ? Yep I am is the answer, so we talk a while about trees, wood and saws and he sees I am using Stihl chainsaws. He then tells me he has 5 non running Stihl saws that have been sitting around for years and not started or run for more than 10 years. He wants to get one running real good and I can keep the rest for whatever I want to do with them....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got my fuse ! And a new holder if I need it. Plus a couple other things at the crap shack ! LOL Lots of goodies in there I like ! Silver solder for one. LOL May need some of that sometime? Picked up a little x-mas tree with led lights I will try to put together just for fun. LOL
> 
> Stopped at TSC to look at stoves,thanks Ron ! :bang: Found one I really like 1,400.00 ! LOL Seen one like Ron's in there,way to small for me ! LOL Very nice stove tho !
> 
> Picked up meds. ..........all but one ! 125.00 for 30 pills ! No way am I paying that ! Need to talk to my quack about that one ! Stihl cost me 118.00 for the others ! Dan what kind of pills you got? LOL



Go in speakin mexican,get em for free.
!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got my fuse ! And a new holder if I need it. Plus a couple other things at the crap shack ! LOL Lots of goodies in there I like ! Silver solder for one. LOL May need some of that sometime? Picked up a little x-mas tree with led lights I will try to put together just for fun. LOL
> 
> Stopped at TSC to look at stoves,thanks Ron ! :bang: Found one I really like 1,400.00 ! LOL Seen one like Ron's in there,way to small for me ! LOL Very nice stove tho !
> 
> Picked up meds. ..........all but one ! 125.00 for 30 pills ! No way am I paying that ! Need to talk to my quack about that one ! Stihl cost me 118.00 for the others ! Dan what kind of pills you got? LOL



Order them online from canada cheap


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> What did I get myself into? I was just minding my own today cutting off another building lot, running the two 026`s knocking down black spruce mostly less than 12' dia but 30-40' tall. Job coming along good so took a break for lunch, a black Jeep Cheroke pulls up and an older gent gets out. Says, are you clearing this lot ? Yep I am is the answer, so we talk a while about trees, wood and saws and he sees I am using Stihl chainsaws. He then tells me he has 5 non running Stihl saws that have been sitting around for years and not started or run for more than 10 years. He wants to get one running real good and I can keep the rest for whatever I want to do with them....LOL



I,m sorry 

if it makes you feel any better you got something coming your way says HUSQVARNA on it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Going to pick this up tonite.
> not the tools tho,dont need em.
> 
> 
> Air Compressor



I have one very close to that,very noisy ! But works just fine,back up plan if my big one goes. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Order them online from canada cheap



Not sure I can do that? Would if I could get away with it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Go in speakin mexican,get em for free.
> !



Don't that just suck !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I,m sorry
> 
> if it makes you feel any better you got something coming your way says HUSQVARNA on it



Thanks Ron,..I think? I was thinking of you when the guy asked me to fix saws, that you had just started fixing saws again and what it would cost me to ship them all to you. I know you like to work on Stihls, especially those 020`s and 011-012`s....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not sure I can do that? Would if I could get away with it! LOL



You will find all the ads in your spam box


----------



## Cantdog

Took Dr Jerry's advise.....no monkey bars for me today......work on the level the Dr said...fixed the little 44 Hoosky..runs great.. 

Looked around the shop...probably should go on a cleaning binge......naw....dig right into that 630 Super I got from Mossman at his GTG, instead...the mess will stihl be there tomorrow..couple pics of it when I started..kinda dirty........ Check out the "Elastostart".......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks good, Robin. The Elastostart is the best part on that saw.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Took Dr Jerry's advise.....no monkey bars for me today......work on the level the Dr said...fixed the little 44 Hoosky..runs great..
> 
> Looked around the shop...probably should go on a cleaning binge......naw....dig right into that 630 Super I got from Mossman at his GTG, instead...the mess will stihl be there tomorrow..couple pics of it when I started..kinda dirty........ Check out the "Elastostart".......



Don't look bad at all ....................You cut that handle off the rope yet? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You will find all the ads in your spam box



Yep ! SPAM ! Don't trust that chit ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks good, Robin. The Elastostart is the best part on that saw.....LOL




More on the Elastostart later.............................:taped:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Took Dr Jerry's advise.....no monkey bars for me today......work on the level the Dr said...fixed the little 44 Hoosky..runs great..
> 
> Looked around the shop...probably should go on a cleaning binge......naw....dig right into that 630 Super I got from Mossman at his GTG, instead...the mess will stihl be there tomorrow..couple pics of it when I started..kinda dirty........ Check out the "Elastostart".......



Probly only part on saw that will break !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Probly only part on saw that will break !!



Only part that won`t break....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Crap Shack chit ! LOL That little tin of tip tenner cleaner looked handy?


----------



## tbone75

Robin ya get a chance go back through the swap thread and check out the J-Red parts in there. There in a pic with some other junk. LOL Not sure what they are,but I traded a bar for them. LOL If I don't use them someone in here may?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Not sure I can do that? Would if I could get away with it! LOL



Lots of people drive to Mehico for scripts LOL
Email Ron for his Canada connection and we have to go down there for eye glasses LOL


----------



## Cantdog

So I tear into it...this saw has not been started for a few yrs...sitting....Pics poor... not as good as I wanted....the cyl looks new outside..dull gray... no burning.. nothing burnt on..sweet. Pulled the muffler...looked at the piston.... whoa.....complete machine marks from top to bottom!!! Now I'm interested!!!...This saw is very low hr...not rebuilt.....usual wear points are not worn.....Sorry about some pics...I tried....note the hold down screws on the air filter covers....the plain one on the right is NOS...these get real beat with a lot of hrs as they are alum.....not much chain wear in the clutch area either....!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Lots of people drive to Mehico for scripts LOL
> Email Ron for his Canada connection and we have to go down there for eye glasses LOL



Ron don't need to ! LOL His is free,sorta. Very costly in many ways!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> So I tear into it...this saw has not been started for a few yrs...sitting....Pics poor... not as good as I wanted....the cyl looks new outside..dull gray... no burning.. nothing burnt on..sweet. Pulled the muffler...looked at the piston.... whoa.....complete machine marks from top to bottom!!! Now I'm interested!!!...This saw is very low hr...not rebuilt.....usual wear points are not worn.....Sorry about some pics...I tried....note the hold down screws on the air filter covers....the plain one on the right is NOS...these get real beat with a lot of hrs as they are alum.....not much chain wear in the clutch area either....!!!



That will make someone a really nice saw, lots of run time left in it.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> So I tear into it...this saw has not been started for a few yrs...sitting....Pics poor... not as good as I wanted....the cyl looks new outside..dull gray... no burning.. nothing burnt on..sweet. Pulled the muffler...looked at the piston.... whoa.....complete machine marks from top to bottom!!! Now I'm interested!!!...This saw is very low hr...not rebuilt.....usual wear points are not worn.....Sorry about some pics...I tried....note the hold down screws on the air filter covers....the plain one on the right is NOS...these get real beat with a lot of hrs as they are alum.....not much chain wear in the clutch area either....!!!



Going to have a nice saw cleaned up and running !


----------



## tbone75

Almost 70 by the weekend here !!


----------



## dancan

Robin , 1 tylonol #3 and 2 beer with supper , 1 whiskey with a bit of water in between , another whiskey with water and then another #3 in a bit works fine for pin realignment LOL
John , anthrotec (sp) was about 1$ a pill and useless , 75mg Lyrica (for spasms) was about 2$ a pill and one step up from useless , Tylonol #3 are 30 cents each and the 5mg oxycodone tablets were less than 50 cents each .
I was told the street value on the oxy is 1$ a mg .
I have no idea how much the bag of cotton candy was worth LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Robin , 1 tylonol #3 and 2 beer with supper , 1 whiskey with a bit of water in between , another whiskey with water and then another #3 in a bit works fine for pin realignment LOL
> John , anthrotec (sp) was about 1$ a pill and useless , 75mg Lyrica (for spasms) was about 2$ a pill and one step up from useless , Tylonol #3 are 30 cents each and the 5mg oxycodone tablets were less than 50 cents each .
> I was told the street value on the oxy is 1$ a mg .
> I have no idea how much the bag of cotton candy was worth LOL



Vicodin 750s 20 bucks on the street! LOL Lortab ?? Bet its least 30 a pill. LOL But I don't share !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dang Ron !! Can't let him one up me ! Going to go get that new stove in a day or two ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> So I tear into it...this saw has not been started for a few yrs...sitting....Pics poor... not as good as I wanted....the cyl looks new outside..dull gray... no burning.. nothing burnt on..sweet. Pulled the muffler...looked at the piston.... whoa.....complete machine marks from top to bottom!!! Now I'm interested!!!...This saw is very low hr...not rebuilt.....usual wear points are not worn.....Sorry about some pics...I tried....note the hold down screws on the air filter covers....the plain one on the right is NOS...these get real beat with a lot of hrs as they are alum.....not much chain wear in the clutch area either....!!!



Well , looking at them pics that chain catcher is scuffed up and almost broke so you better just cut your loss and throw it in the trunk of the Suub and take the ferry over here when they get it up and running ...............Better yet , I have a few friends going to Maine and New Hampshire this weekend , what's your address ???


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Vicodin 750s 20 bucks on the street! LOL Lortab ?? Bet its least 30 a pill. LOL But I don't share !! LOL



I never got offered none of them , I guess I should look in the bag of cotton candy LOL
I had a friend tell me that if she had sold her scripts from the last 7 years she'd be a millionaire :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I never got offered none of them , I guess I should look in the bag of cotton candy LOL
> I had a friend tell me that if she had sold her scripts from the last 7 years she'd be a millionaire :msp_ohmy:



Bet I would be close right now! LOL Been on and off vicodin for 14 years ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

So I pull the recoil cover and clean...clean...clean....can't get over how fresh this saw is under the grime.....I replaced the muffler with a later model 670 muffler and open it up a bit...(new paint)....the stock muffler was fine but had long studs attaching it to the cyl.....I do not like this setup and so replace with short bolts as needed. The saw has great compression so put it back together...upgrade the top cover with one I had with extra breathing....dressed the Sugi bar....that is the only thing about this saw that is worn...rails are good but I think someone has run the chain to loose and that has slapped the chain into the tip just off the sprocket and created a lot of wear. Squared and dressed the bar and eased things into the not so good areas. Ground the chain...added inside and outside dogs I had kicking around...... NOS recoil sticker as the old one looked like it was soaked in diesel....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I never got offered none of them , I guess I should look in the bag of cotton candy LOL
> I had a friend tell me that if she had sold her scripts from the last 7 years she'd be a millionaire :msp_ohmy:



And doing 20-30 years ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , 1 tylonol #3 and 2 beer with supper , 1 whiskey with a bit of water in between , another whiskey with water and then another #3 in a bit works fine for pin realignment LOL
> John , anthrotec (sp) was about 1$ a pill and useless , 75mg Lyrica (for spasms) was about 2$ a pill and one step up from useless , Tylonol #3 are 30 cents each and the 5mg oxycodone tablets were less than 50 cents each .
> I was told the street value on the oxy is 1$ a mg .
> I have no idea how much the bag of cotton candy was worth LOL




That made me sleepy and weebly just reading it....!!!


----------



## tbone75

Ron ! Do vets get a discount at TSC ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> So I pull the recoil cover and clean...clean...clean....can't get over how fresh this saw is under the grime.....I replaced the muffler with a later model 670 muffler and open it up a bit...(new paint)....the stock muffler was fine but had long studs attaching it to the cyl.....I do not like this setup and so replace with short bolts as needed. The saw has great compression so put it back together...upgrade the top cover with one I had with extra breathing....dressed the Sugi bar....that is the only thing about this saw that is worn...rails are good but I think someone has run the chain to loose and that has slapped the chain into the tip just off the sprocket and created a lot of wear. Squared and dressed the bar and eased things into the not so good areas. Ground the chain...added inside and outside dogs I had kicking around...... NOS recoil sticker as the old one looked like it was soaked in diesel....



Yep ! Nice looking saw !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron ! Do vets get a discount at TSC ?



No


----------



## roncoinc

Robin !! 

70E decals ??
both gone on mine


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Vicodin 750s 20 bucks on the street! LOL Lortab ?? Bet its least 30 a pill. LOL But I don't share !! LOL




Your vicodin's would be 7 to 10 bucks and lortab about 15 , they are all the same family just different formulations and strengths just like my oxy's all just released differently .

Hey !!! 2'nd Whiskey just kicken' in , feelin' OK now , Daum .............work tomorrow :msp_angry:
Speakin' of work , I did a bit of checking on my 340 , has any of you come across any p&c's and I think I should self medicate and have another whiskey .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> That made me sleepy and weebly just reading it....!!!



Nah , no sleepy , #3 gots caffeine so no need to drink coffee LOL
I have a 262 p&c that didn't get entombed in cement .


----------



## roncoinc

Time to go pick up my new compressor


----------



## Cantdog

As the pics show, I got it all back together this afternoon..poured out the old gas..not to bad but flat.....filled up with fresh mix.....Ol showed up already to go in the woods 30 mins before dark....guessed she missed the memo.....that I was under DRs orders to not got in the woods or up in the air....she did bring Ballantines..I excused myself and my new saw....went outside and proceeded to yank the crank...............now is the time to bring up the Elastostart again as promised........I thought this would be a good thing.....not...perhaps on a saw with little compresssion...but on a buxom Jonsered this is counter productive.....you've shot your wad by the time the crank starts to turn.....never have had to put any 630 on the ground to start but had to this time....any you guys want this Elastostart let me know.......just like Hoss...it's getting the big snip....LOL!!


Anyway the saw started 3rd pull and ran perfect...took my screwdriver ..but was not needed!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin !!
> 
> 70E decals ??
> both gone on mine



NLA......watch ebay like a hawk and if you see any bid like an elephant!!! Rare to say the least......I usually look for the parts with good stickers even if I have good parts...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> As the pics show, I got it all back together this afternoon..poured out the old gas..not to bad but flat.....filled up with fresh mix.....Ol showed up already to go in the woods 30 mins before dark....guessed she missed the memo.....that I was under DRs orders to not got in the woods or up in the air....she did bring Ballantines..I excused myself and my new saw....went outside and proceeded to yank the crank...............now is the time to bring up the Elastostart again as promised........I thought this would be a good thing.....not...perhaps on a saw with little compresssion...but on a buxom Jonsered this is counter productive.....you've shot your wad by the time the crank starts to turn.....never have had to put any 630 on the ground to start but had to this time....any you guys want this Elastostart let me know.......just like Hoss...it's getting the big snip....LOL!!
> 
> 
> Anyway the saw started 3rd pull and ran perfect...took my screwdriver ..but was not needed!!



I use the Elastostart on every Stihl I own over 60cc and just plug off the decomp, the Elastostart cord only streatches 1.5" under compression so its not the cord stoppin ya from starting that saw.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I use the Elastostart on every Stihl I own over 60cc and just plug off the decomp, the Elastostart cord only streatches 1.5" under compression so its not the cord stoppin ya from starting that saw.....LOL




To wimpy...need a sharp flip......you want it????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No



Suckers ! Was going to use my FIL to buy it ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> To wimpy...need a sharp flip......you want it????



Shure,..I have 20+saws that could use one.

Need to add, they are saws I have not rebuilt as yet, got a good bunch ahead just in case I get more time to build project saws.


----------



## tbone75

Have to check at lowes and homers for stoves? They give vet discounts !


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas, 

Im with Jerry, Handle is the best part of that saw Robin....

John, ill just forward you my Spam folder, its got plenty of emails offering free/discount scripts. 

wheres uncle Rob?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I use the Elastostart on every Stihl I own over 60cc and just plug off the decomp, the Elastostart cord only streatches 1.5" under compression so its not the cord stoppin ya from starting that saw.....LOL



We can't get Ballentines up here (from what Ron has said , that's a good thing) and he can't get Keith's down there so I doubt he'd understand how the Elastostart would work until he has a couple of Keith's LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shure,..I have 20+saws that could use one.




It's yours as soon as I get a min to do the "procedure"...stihl have your addy...I think....it'll be on it's way...


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas,
> 
> Im with Jerry, Handle is the best part of that saw Robin....
> 
> John, ill just forward you my Spam folder, its got plenty of emails offering free/discount scripts.
> 
> wheres uncle Rob?



I can see why you would not like that saw.......it has spark......


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> I can see why you would not like that saw.......it has spark......



yeah, I wouldnt know what to do with myself....probably pee myself like an old man, or Ron. Lol

But seriously, Nice looking saw Robin. you would have killed me for passing up what I passed up at the flea market....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas,
> 
> Im with Jerry, Handle is the best part of that saw Robin....
> 
> John, ill just forward you my Spam folder, its got plenty of emails offering free/discount scripts.
> 
> wheres uncle Rob?



Guess there won't be any J-Reds sent to Texass ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> yeah, I wouldnt know what to do with myself....probably pee myself like an old man, or Ron. Lol
> 
> But seriously, Nice looking saw Robin. you would have killed me for passing up what I passed up at the flea market....



What was it?




May happen yet? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> yeah, I wouldnt know what to do with myself....probably pee myself like an old man, or Ron. Lol
> 
> But seriously, Nice looking saw Robin. you would have killed me for passing up what I passed up at the flea market....



Ron sees that post,that box-o-saws may change ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> yeah, I wouldnt know what to do with myself....probably pee myself like an old man, or Ron. Lol
> 
> But seriously, Nice looking saw Robin. you would have killed me for passing up what I passed up at the flea market....



Perhaps....but death is not a good punishment......so?? What did you leave behind for peanuts?????


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Perhaps....but death is not a good punishment......so?? What did you leave behind for peanuts?????



Hoss ..............................................Snip LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I'm with Dan tonight........Ballantines ran out....thought I had Jamisons......must have been thirsty earlier in the month....have to carry on with 'ol #7...and ice......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hoss ..............................................Snip LOL



:msp_w00t:

Sounds about right !

:msp_w00t:

Edit: Member what it is now! Nads are safe ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> hoss ..............................................snip lol





eek!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

ok fine, if you guys were nicer to me, i might have gotten it, the guy was giving it away.


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> yeah, I wouldnt know what to do with myself....probably pee myself like an old man, or Ron. Lol
> 
> But seriously, Nice looking saw Robin. you would have killed me for passing up what I passed up at the flea market....



The 630 Super is an awesome saw.......similar to the OH 36 in all ways.....closest comparision of any models I know of..both a good ratio weight an power..and faster in the cut than you'ld expect a 60cc saw to run...


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> ok fine, if you guys were nicer to me, i might have gotten it, the guy was giving it away.



Finally , a saw that you could own and not have to worry about spark :hmm3grin2orange:

We might have let you in the club with that acquisition LOL


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> ok fine, if you guys were nicer to me, i might have gotten it, the guy was giving it away.




Chit!! I would have given you spark.......on any saw...forever...yes you are dead..........metaphorically speaking....




and that was the 621 one too.............arrrggg.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

My ported 036 PRO`s are about all the saw I need in softwood felling and bucking but for big hardwood I still like my ported 044 and 046`s much better. I have tried that 670 Champ I built for some hardwood duty, it cuts fast but I just can`t get the hang of it, it feels weird in my hands.


----------



## dancan

And if he was giving it away and you didn't take it I'm gonna get my passport , drive down there and kick you in the a$$ with my good foot .


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> ok fine, if you guys were nicer to me, i might have gotten it, the guy was giving it away.



Liar ! Liar ! 
Nad snipping time !! :msp_tongue:


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Chit!! I would have given you spark.......on any saw...forever...yes you are dead..........metaphorically speaking....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that was the 621 one too.............arrrggg.......



well i lied, he wasnt giving it away...I actually really wanted to get it, because I knew someone here would want it. this is a monthly flea market, and I highly doubt he sold it, if anyone wants me to pick it up for them I will. 

His asking price was only 175.00


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well i lied, he wasnt giving it away...I actually really wanted to get it, because I knew someone here would want it. this is a monthly flea market, and I highly doubt he sold it, if anyone wants me to pick it up for them I will.
> 
> His asking price was only 175.00



And another 50 or so to ship it ! 

All yours Robin ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is about average pricewise for shop signs. Lawrence once found me a Pioneer shop sign, one of the lighted ones with the lettering on both sides,it had never been outdoors.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I use the Elastostart on every Stihl I own over 60cc and just plug off the decomp, the Elastostart cord only streatches 1.5" under compression so its not the cord stoppin ya from starting that saw.....LOL



Them things like old peoples padded toilet seats,,sumthing just dont feel right when ya need to do sumthin ..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> NLA......watch ebay like a hawk and if you see any bid like an elephant!!! Rare to say the least......I usually look for the parts with good stickers even if I have good parts...



I was lookin at the repops,,,dont know what ones supposed to go on ?
red on black or black on red or ??

nice job on the super too


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Them things like old peoples padded toilet seats,,sumthing just dont feel right when ya need to do sumthin ..



LOL,...Only you would think of something like this to compare a Elastostart pull cord to.....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Have to check at lowes and homers for stoves? They give vet discounts !



Lowes gives to any vet,,homers disabled only.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lowes gives to any vet,,homers disabled only.



Thanks Ron,I will check with the lowe down store ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Jeez , John could get a discount on EEkos at hommer's LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> My ported 036 PRO`s are about all the saw I need in softwood felling and bucking but for big hardwood I still like my ported 044 and 046`s much better. I have tried that 670 Champ I built for some hardwood duty, it cuts fast but I just can`t get the hang of it, it feels weird in my hands.




I understand..........that's the way the OH 36 feels to me......fast.....quick....but not quite right somehow.....LOL


Guess you guys missed the only pics of me at Mossmans...........what was I running???!! OH66 ported.......LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Jeez , John could get a discount on EEkos at hommer's LOL



ne pas retourner au magasin !!
they kicked you out !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Jeez , John could get a discount on EEkos at hommer's LOL



Nope ! Not a vet only a disabled retard ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ne pas retourner au magasin !!
> they kicked you out !!



:msp_mellow:  :confused2: :msp_confused:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> And another 50 or so to ship it !
> 
> All yours Robin ! LOL




That is a 621 in the sign.............a mint 621 rarely goes for more than $200.......and you can cut lots of wood with that!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I understand..........that's the way the OH 36 feels to me......fast.....quick....but not quite right somehow.....LOL
> 
> 
> Guess you guys missed the only pics of me at Mossmans...........what was I running???!! OH66 ported.......LOL!!!



Yeah,...I had to get used to running Stihl`s when I was forced to stop running Sachs Dolmars. Back then I thought Stihl`s were ugly, sort of like I thought Partners were ugly when they made the R series saws but once I got used to running Stihls I am now completely happy to run them til I cannot run a saw any longer. I really got into them when I took on several project saws to rebuild and seen first hand how they were built.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That is a 621 in the sign.............a mint 621 rarely goes for more than $200.......and you can cut lots of wood with that!!!



Someone needs to get off his flippy cap and finish a 621 !


----------



## sefh3

Ok you Hooskie lovers I need some help. I receive an email today stating: "I have 11 Husqvarna saws. Three 55's, two 362's, one 261, two 41's, two unknown that are the same, and one unknown. Plus miscellaneous box of parts". 

Non of these saws run. Some do have bars and chains. I can't open the pictures so I don't know what all is there. What is a good market value for these anything worth while?


----------



## sefh3

Evening all sorry I posted and didn't address everyone.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I was lookin at the repops,,,dont know what ones supposed to go on ?
> red on black or black on red or ??
> 
> nice job on the super too



70E..66E recoil cover....round, red white and black.......upper handle AV mount...red and white...red backgpound..white letters....


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,...I had to get used to running Stihl`s when I was forced to stop running Sachs Dolmars. Back then I thought Stihl`s were ugly, sort of like I thought Partners were ugly when they made the R series saws but once I got used to running Stihls I am now completely happy to run them til I cannot run a saw any longer. I really got into them when I took on several project saws to rebuild and seen first hand how they were built.



I guess when you get older you have to seek a different comfort level.
you got a padded toilet seat too ??

And when Robin gets there he will switch to a goldwing


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Ok you Hooskie lovers I need some help. I receive an email today stating: "I have 11 Husqvarna saws. Three 55's, two 362's, one 261, two 41's, two unknown that are the same, and one unknown. Plus miscellaneous box of parts".
> 
> Non of these saws run. Some do have bars and chains. I can't open the pictures so I don't know what all is there. What is a good market value for these anything worth while?



South Park....:taped:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Ok you Hooskie lovers I need some help. I receive an email today stating: "I have 11 Husqvarna saws. Three 55's, two 362's, one 261, two 41's, two unknown that are the same, and one unknown. Plus miscellaneous box of parts".
> 
> Non of these saws run. Some do have bars and chains. I can't open the pictures so I don't know what all is there. What is a good market value for these anything worth while?



Jackpot !!


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> Ok you Hooskie lovers I need some help. I receive an email today stating: "I have 11 Husqvarna saws. Three 55's, two 362's, one 261, two 41's, two unknown that are the same, and one unknown. Plus miscellaneous box of parts".
> 
> Non of these saws run. Some do have bars and chains. I can't open the pictures so I don't know what all is there. What is a good market value for these anything worth while?






Fiddty buks.....fair....


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ok you Hooskie lovers I need some help. I receive an email today stating: "I have 11 Husqvarna saws. Three 55's, two 362's, one 261, two 41's, two unknown that are the same, and one unknown. Plus miscellaneous box of parts".
> 
> Non of these saws run. Some do have bars and chains. I can't open the pictures so I don't know what all is there. What is a good market value for these anything worth while?



whats the file extension on the pix ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I guess when you get older you have to seek a different comfort level.
> you got a padded toilet seat too ??
> 
> And when Robin gets there he will switch to a goldwing



Nope,...no padded toilet seat and yes I am very happy to have come across Stihls before I got too old, been running them since 89 and I still have the use of my fingers, no vibes related problems at all. I would never get used to running a saw with a spring suspension system for AV , the powerhead and bar just drift around too much.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I guess when you get older you have to seek a different comfort level.
> you got a padded toilet seat too ??
> 
> And when Robin gets there he will switch to a goldwing




I hate to be dissagreeable...butt when I require different than I have now.........I'll probably go with a joint compound bucket...before a gullwing......


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas,
> 
> Im with Jerry, Handle is the best part of that saw Robin....
> 
> John, ill just forward you my Spam folder, its got plenty of emails offering free/discount scripts.
> 
> wheres uncle Rob?


At work!! Drilling 410 SS trying to catch up. 

Chatty bunch lately. 

Blued 45 Bisley and a S&W 28-2. Good day.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope,...no padded toilet seat and yes I am very happy to have come across Stihls before I got too old, been running them since 89 and I still have the use of my fingers, no vibes related problems at all. I would never get used to running a saw with a spring suspension system for AV , the powerhead and bar just drift around too much.



Some of the new Stihls went to springs !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> At work!! Drilling 410 SS trying to catch up.
> 
> Chatty bunch lately.
> 
> Blued 45 Bisley and a S&W 28-2. Good day.



45 Bisley !! :drool::msp_drool:


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> whats the file extension on the pix ?



JPG. I'm running on my blackberry tonight and it's close to John's speed.


----------



## farrell

Evening all!
Regular bunch of chatty Kathy's in here tonight!!! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Some of the new Stihls went to springs !



Yes they have, but I won`t be running them any time soon. I have my arsenal all built up of all the saws I will ever need for my cutting requirements and enough spare parts squirreled away to keep them running for all the years I will be able to run saws....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes they have, but I won`t be running them any time soon. I have my arsenal all built up of all the saws I will ever need for my cutting requirements and enough spare parts squirreled away to keep them running for all the years I will be able to run saws....LOL



Kinda knew that one ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

I'm thinking of offering him low so I can afford some air fresheners for the shop.

I'm wondering if this will work.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening all!
> Regular bunch of chatty Kathy's in here tonight!!! LOL



That bad luck is drifting down from up North East ! Now Robin is stove up too !


----------



## sefh3

Sweet that worked. Anything worth while in there?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I'm thinking of offering him low so I can afford some air fresheners for the shop.
> 
> I'm wondering if this will work.



Now that is my kind of saw pile !


----------



## tbone75

I will take the front row and the left half of the back row! Plus the box ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I hate to be dissagreeable...butt when I require different than I have now.........I'll probably go with a joint compound bucket...before a gullwing......



But,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, those dont have a padded seat you will need !! 
course the bucket be same as a steal,,one you leave something in,,the other you hold onto it !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

Made Jerry run for the bleach !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now that is my kind of shat pile !



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> JPG. I'm running on my blackberry tonight and it's close to John's speed.



we need pix !!


----------



## sefh3

I sent him an email so I will keep everyone posted. John I'm sure this is right up your alley. $20-30 a saw?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 45 Bisley !! :drool::msp_drool:



Yeah. And the 28-2 for target. Cast 38s


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes they have, but I won`t be running them any time soon. I have my arsenal all built up of all the saws I will ever need for my cutting requirements and enough spare parts squirreled away to keep them running for all the years I will be able to run saws....LOL



Got enuf to last five years eh ??


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I sent him an email so I will keep everyone posted. John I'm sure this is right up your alley. $20-30 a saw?



I would give that real easy for them !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got enuf to last five years eh ??



Yeah,...if that is all I have left then I am fully covered, if I have twice that then I am still covered, as long as we have gas to run them on.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I'm thinking of offering him low so I can afford some air fresheners for the shop.
> 
> I'm wondering if this will work.



lower right,365 or 372 ?
next up,385 or 390,
in the back hi top,371,372.
the small saws if bad can burn you.
dont think you could get hurt on a couple hunnert.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Made Jerry run for the bleach !



Sorry Jerry.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I would give that real easy for them !



Hey Scott, me too..heck, I'd give you 30-35 a piece


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> lower right,365 or 372 ?
> next up,385 or 390,
> in the back hi top,371,372.
> the small saws if bad can burn you.
> dont think you could get hurt on a couple hunnert.



Dan is going to need a lot of them for his next concrete pour at the garage when they take out the old underground hydraulic hoist and replce it with a two post surface mount one. $200. for all them orange saws will save him $300. in place of concrete....LOL


----------



## sefh3

Ron when is your court date? Comming up isn't it?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Scott, me too..heck, I'd give you 30-35 a piece



Chit ! Now none of them will have spark ! :bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Sorry Jerry.



No prob,...I am wearing my vewry-vewry dark glasses the glare from those smelly Hooskies did not affect my eyes at all.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan is going to need a lot of them for his next concrete pour at the garage when they take out the old underground hydraulic hoist and replce it with a two post surface mount one. $200. for all them orange saws will save him $300. in place of concrete....LOL



You know,,there seems to be a lot of broken legs going around here latelly....
i know somebody in Halifax :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron when is your court date? Comming up isn't it?



THURSDAY !! 
party pooper !!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Chit ! Now none of them will have spark ! :bang:



Wise arse...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You know,,there seems to be a lot of broken legs going around here latelly....
> i know somebody in Halifax :msp_sneaky:



LOL,....I know several that will travel......:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan is going to need a lot of them for his next concrete pour at the garage when they take out the old underground hydraulic hoist and replce it with a two post surface mount one. $200. for all them orange saws will save him $300. in place of concrete....LOL



Dang MEEN AZZ !! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> THURSDAY !!
> party pooper !!



You got nothing to worry about !


----------



## roncoinc

Got my new compressor,,dont think he ever used it.
came with all the paperwok and an accessory kit,,fittings,pressure guage,squirt gun,other stuff.
50 ft hose.
1.8 running hp.
4.3 scfm @ 90 lbs.

all for $125..
be fine for blowing off saws and such.
cant buy much of ANYTHING for that price !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Do you all think we will make it 5000 posts by the new year??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do you all think we will make it 5000 posts by the new year??



Depends if John gets medications or not


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Depends if John gets medications or not



Can`t have that,..he won`t be able to make posts if he`s sleepin.....LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I would give that real easy for them !



Don't forget me! I would chop in on one or two! We can clean you right out!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time,..night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time,..night all.



A little late,but nite Jerry !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Depends if John gets medications or not



Depends on what I get? 

Smart arse !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can`t have that,..he won`t be able to make posts if he`s sleepin.....LOL



Goes for you too ! Beavertailguy 600 !


----------



## farrell

Home from another shift at the carbide shop!
Not sure what's on tap for tomorrow?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Home from another shift at the carbide shop!
> Not sure what's on tap for tomorrow?



J-Red 450 ? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> J-Red 450 ? LOL



Haven't even looked for parts for it yet.......


----------



## tbone75

May want to mash that saw Adam? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> May want to mash that saw Adam? LOL



Boat anchor maybe?
Mark has a nice haul there!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Home from another shift at the carbide shop!
> Not sure what's on tap for tomorrow?



I know what you mean. The chuck was bound up tighter than a well done steak junkie after a month of percocet. 

Tear it down with cranes!


----------



## farrell

I would like to find a pile of saws someday!
Should go get my uncles blowed up jred 670 and the saws my gramma said I could have!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I would like to find a pile of saws someday!
> Should go get my uncles blowed up jred 670 and the saws my gramma said I could have!



Better go get them !


----------



## tbone75

Plan on getting the new stove Sat. when I can get enough help to move it in and the old one somewhere? LOL Don't want to take it over to the big garage,have to bring it back ! LOL Suppose to be warm this weekend,perfect time to do it !

Time !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night John. 

Hey Mark. 

Everyone is in mourning for the next 4 years....


----------



## dancan

Just testing Robin's spammin' and checkin' in on the ZZZSlackedness .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Just testing Robin's spammin' and checkin' in on the ZZZSlackedness .



Nice sig Dan. My godfather/uncle was in WW I. The helmet made me think of him. 

My aunt sold the poppies each year. You always bought one.

Thanks.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Going home. 

I got nothing. Four years. Bummer.


----------



## dancan

Morning all ! ZZZSlackerzz included .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Morning all ! ZZZSlackerzz included .



Morning Dan ......

Stihl here...


----------



## dancan

Thot you was goin' home early LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Just got home. 

Try to stay till 4. Hour drive.


----------



## dancan

If you had your toterhome you could park in the parking lot at work , run an extension cord for power , use their wifi , use their washroom , water and pay no property taxes or rent LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> ne pas retourner au magasin !!
> they kicked you out !!



Pardonne moi , je ne parle pas le francais .


----------



## dancan

They invent a new time zone there south of the border ??
ZZZZSlackerzz !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> If you had your toterhome you could park in the parking lot at work , run an extension cord for power , use their wifi , use their washroom , water and pay no property taxes or rent LOL



Not soon enough. Got 2 places I got to pour a slab to park it.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All.......No roof work today either..I guess........I 'll find something to get into......that 630 was in such good shape..didn't require much.....done to quick. Guess I could start on that 910......not really in the mood though. Got a parts saw off ebay last week.....took quite a drubbin on that one.....the parts I needed were good but the seller "forgot" to disclose that the saw lived under water for a spell....it was clean though. Big divit in the flywheel where he beat on it to get the piston moving again...knocked off three fins too. I had to use a wrench to open the fuel tank.....and then this stuff oozed out that looked like somewhere between ranch dressing and cottage cheese..........oil tank looked like those pics from the gulf a couple yrs ago....clutch bearing froze on the crank....mains turn but notchy and bad sounding...add read "has comp but no fire" LOLOLOL!!!! Really????? No chit??? who'da thunk it?? May get in touch with that guy today and see if I can reclaim some of my wealth...Didn't really expect a flooded, water ruined saw to come from Kirby AZ...The AV parts I was after are good...damn expensive AV rubbers though....we'll see.....


----------



## roncoinc

Yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.................. :msp_sleep:


----------



## sefh3

Back to the office this morning. Should be another long day here. I have parent teacher conference tonight. That should be fun!!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Back to the office this morning. Should be another long day here. I have parent teacher conference tonight. That should be fun!!



So whats the story with the eleven huskys ?


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,
this one 
Jonsered 52 70 E 80 90 621 49SP 451 Decal Sticker | eBay

or this one ?

Jonsered 52 70 E 80 90 621 49SP 451 Decal | eBay


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!
The OL likes making me mad I have decided........she has a fifty mile round trip for work.....and of course she doesn't get up early enough then drives 75mph on the way there.......what does she drive? The truck that gets 18 mpg or worse (with speeding)! Instead of driving the car that gets 30mpg! WTF!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,
> this one
> Jonsered 52 70 E 80 90 621 49SP 451 Decal Sticker | eBay
> 
> or this one ?
> 
> Jonsered 52 70 E 80 90 621 49SP 451 Decal | eBay



The second one.....not quite the same as original but close enough...better than none...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> The second one.....not quite the same as original but close enough...better than none...



I just bought the second one and the one that goes on the handle.

$14 to make the saw look MUCH better,and i will remember make and model that way 
saw runs good,looks pretty fair,,now i got $24 into it !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Mornin all!
> The OL likes making me mad I have decided........she has a fifty mile round trip for work.....and of course she doesn't get up early enough then drives 75mph on the way there.......what does she drive? The truck that gets 18 mpg or worse (with speeding)! Instead of driving the car that gets 30mpg! WTF!!!!!!!



Just wants to be big boss


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I just bought the second one and the one that goes on the handle.
> 
> $14 to make the saw look MUCH better,and i will remember make and model that way
> saw runs good,looks pretty fair,,now i got $24 into it !! LOL !!



Got a link to the one on the top handle????


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Just wants to be big boss



Oh I know it!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Got a link to the one on the top handle????



Jonsered 70 E Decal Sticker | eBay


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Jonsered 70 E Decal Sticker | eBay




Thanks....I already found it.......those will make your 70E look great.....I'd like to find some different ones too.....like 521, 52, 52E 49sp, 66E. 80, 90....may have to look into having them made......


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,a good 70E ign coil worth $25 ?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Thanks....I already found it.......those will make your 70E look great.....I'd like to find some different ones too.....like 521, 52, 52E 49sp, 66E. 80, 90....may have to look into having them made......



Jonsered - SawAgain Store


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,a good 70E ign coil worth $25 ?



Probably if someone need one......there are two different ones...one (early) goes in the recoil cover and the other (late) mounts on the side of the cyl like a 49sp.....totally different coils...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Probably if someone need one......there are two different ones...one (early) goes in the recoil cover and the other (late) mounts on the side of the cyl like a 49sp.....totally different coils...



That store has one


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Jonsered - SawAgain Store




Yeah.... went there..that's where I found the 70E top handle sticker....but those 70E stickers is the only top handle stickers I saw....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> That store has one



He's pretty spendy.....but he has some very hard to find items.....a couple weeks ago I bought a bunch of NOS 910E parts from him....cost alot..but??? Not much choice...

Noticed he had one new and one used spark coil for the 521.....vewry, verwy rare indeed......


----------



## roncoinc

Anybody sending John any drugs yet ??
he has been out of controll last couple of days !!
gone completelly whacky !


----------



## AU_K2500

Any of you northerners got room for me and the OL for the next four years.....I'll sleep in the barn, anything will be better than living here!!! Lol. 

Morning fellas. Had to vent a little. 

Gonna get one of those monkeys running for john while I wait on a coil for the cutoff.


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Any of you northerners got room for me and the OL for the next four years.....I'll sleep in the barn, anything will be better than living here!!! Lol.
> 
> Morning fellas. Had to vent a little.
> 
> Gonna get one of those monkeys running for john while I wait on a coil for the cutoff.




I take it the landlord didn't CARE why you were a day late on the rent.......


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> I take it the landlord didn't CARE why you were a day late on the rent.......



No sure didn't....but that's not why I want to be some place else for the next four years........

Anyway, got a nice form email saying that they abide by the "fair housing act" and if they let me slide then they would have to let everyone slide......let's just say I had fun with then memo block on the check....and we won't be renewing our lease.


----------



## roncoinc

USC update.

Got in the new small USC unit yestday.
put a big ol Tilly carb in it.
you can see it sits well below the max fill line 
not bad for $24 delivered ...


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> USC update.
> 
> Got in the new small USC unit yestday.
> put a big ol Tilly carb in it.
> you can see it sits well below the max fill line
> not bad for $24 delivered ...




I may have to follow your lead and grab one of those too....!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I may have to follow your lead and grab one of those too....!!



I just put some water in it and turned it on,works great.
i find the smaller ones work better than the larger because tho power to volume ratio is better for the small ones.
make sure you get one big enuf.
where i got mine is cheaper than the bay from what i could find.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I just put some water in it and turned it on,works great.
> i find the smaller ones work better than the larger because tho power to volume ratio is better for the small ones.
> make sure you get one big enuf.
> where i got mine is cheaper than the bay from what i could find.



I always forget about amazon. And usually pleasantly surprised by quality and shipping.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I just put some water in it and turned it on,works great.
> i find the smaller ones work better than the larger because tho power to volume ratio is better for the small ones.
> make sure you get one big enuf.
> where i got mine is cheaper than the bay from what i could find.




LOL You know I'm all about cheep...got a link to that one??


----------



## tbone75

3 pages to catch up ! Gabby today ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Very crappy night again. Got back up and searched for stoves for a couple hrs. LOL Sticking with TSC on the new stove,best price around here.
Want the one with 2 blowers so I can run one upstairs and one for down.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 3 pages to catch up ! Gabby today ! :msp_thumbup:



Was wondering where the slug was!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Was wondering where the slug was!



Could have been yelling at you guys till about 5am,just didn't feel like turning the puter on. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Could have been yelling at you guys till about 5am,just didn't feel like turning the puter on. LOL



But you never yell!


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> But you never yell!



That's because yelling requires physical effort....


----------



## farrell

Found a near new husky 350 on the CL for a $150! I wants it!!!!


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> That's because yelling requires physical effort....



True.....he is usually heavily medicated!:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> That's because yelling requires physical effort....



Smart arse Texan ! :msp_razz:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> USC update.
> 
> Got in the new small USC unit yestday.
> put a big ol Tilly carb in it.
> you can see it sits well below the max fill line
> not bad for $24 delivered ...



That's a neat lil parts washer!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> True.....he is usually heavily medicated!:msp_tongue:



Stihl aint nuff ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> That's a neat lil parts washer!!



Looks deeper than the one I have ? And cheaper !! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL You know I'm all about cheep...got a link to that one??



Amazon.com: Sonic Wave CD-2800 Ultrasonic Jewelry Cleaner Cleaning Machine-White/Gray: Electronics


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Amazon.com: Sonic Wave CD-2800 Ultrasonic Jewelry Cleaner Cleaning Machine-White/Gray: Electronics



order a carb kit if shipped from amazon and get free shipping..
has to say "fullfilled by amazon.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Amazon.com: Sonic Wave CD-2800 Ultrasonic Jewelry Cleaner Cleaning Machine-White/Gray: Electronics



To bad I have one,like that one better !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> To bad I have one,like that one better !



Buy it anyway!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks deeper than the one I have ? And cheaper !! LOL



that carb is only about 3/8 inch below the max fill line..
gonna seal this one better and then can fill a little more.
dont the big tilly fit in yours ?


----------



## tbone75

Ron what does Rob need to use that stihl info on the disc? One of them little usb things loaded with it?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> that carb is only about 3/8 inch below the max fill line..
> gonna seal this one better and then can fill a little more.
> dont the big tilly fit in yours ?



Sorta,got to over fill just a bit,past the fill line. I will seal it before I use it again !


----------



## AU_K2500

Gotta get carbs kits for the brown turds... and gotta pull the coil, and see if I can find another!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Gotta get carbs kits for the brown turds... and gotta pull the coil, and see if I can find another!



Don't member where is is on flea bay I got kits from? Cheap and free shipping? Got it marked,have to go see if they have them?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Don't member where is is on flea bay I got kits from? Cheap and free shipping? Got it marked,have to go see if they have them?



I was looking for them last night but only found them shipping for China:mad2:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Don't member where is is on flea bay I got kits from? Cheap and free shipping? Got it marked,have to go see if they have them?



I don't even know the make or model of the carbs. Gotta check that and coil info when I get home.


----------



## tbone75

Just found out my X-BIL has a sand blasting cabinet ! LOL Need to take a box full of parts over there! Or better yet,send them with my Nephew! LOL Got to see what kind of stuff he has in it first? Can't be to rough !


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I was looking for them last night but only found them shipping for China:mad2:



Think Ron gets kits there too? I will look it up and let you guys know!


----------



## tbone75

I got a kit for a bing carb from china not long ago for 5 bucks shipped ! Think I bought 2 ? No way to beat that price for a bing!


----------



## farrell

Well the OL gave me permission to buy that 350! Yay!!! But where can I find the money? A lil short this week!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I got a kit for a bing carb from china not long ago for 5 bucks shipped ! Think I bought 2 ? No way to beat that price for a bing!



Need to get a kit for a bing for the solo 634......


----------



## tbone75

Carb Kit Replaces Walbro K10-WA, K10-WT, K10-WAT items in Mower Parts 4 Less store on eBay!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron what does Rob need to use that stihl info on the disc? One of them little usb things loaded with it?



Just needs to put it in the puter and run setup.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Need to get a kit for a bing for the solo 634......



Ones I bought were for a Stihl 038,they the same?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just needs to put it in the puter and run setup.



What ever he is using don't have a disc drive?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Ones I bought were for a Stihl 038,they the same?



Not sure what model bing I have? Have to go look!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Carb Kit Replaces Walbro K10-WA, K10-WT, K10-WAT items in Mower Parts 4 Less store on eBay!



That guy is right up the street from me. Good prices.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> That guy is right up the street from me. Good prices.



Any cheaper than on the bay ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Just needs to put it in the puter and run setup.



Box coming your way Ron with a thumb drive and other Lil stuff. 

Pm any requests. Veterans Day sale. 100% off.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Box coming your way Ron with a thumb drive and other Lil stuff.
> 
> Pm any requests. Veterans Day sale. 100% off.



I will take a 088 ! LOL Forget that ! I will take that 45 you just got !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Just got a box of Stihl 192 parts !
And the P&C for the 2159,that HL place is fast !

No Ron box yet.


----------



## tbone75

Guess I can put the 2159 together today! Then finish the lathe !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just got a box of Stihl 192 parts !
> And the P&C for the 2159,that HL place is fast !
> 
> No Ron box yet.



cheap and fast.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Box coming your way Ron with a thumb drive and other Lil stuff.
> 
> Pm any requests. Veterans Day sale. 100% off.



Good 1/8 in drill bit and 1/4 in ??
all my cheap ones break 
cant find good individual ones.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Ones I bought were for a Stihl 038,they the same?



According to the IPL I have its a bing 48c104b which I think is what the numbers were when I had it apart last.......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> cheap and fast.



Yep ! 80 bucks and here in 2 days ! Looks very good too !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> According to the IPL I have its a bing 48c104b which I think is what the numbers were when I had it apart last.......



OK I will look to see what I have?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I will take a 088 ! LOL Forget that ! I will take that 45 you just got !!!!



Last 088 is in a box for Neuw Yawk.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Last 088 is in a box for Neuw Yawk.



No problem,I want a running one ! :hmm3grin2orange:

45 LC would be better ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Last 088 is in a box for Neuw Yawk.



Hey Rob, I can think of a few things you could throw in Box


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Rob, I can think of a few things you could throw in Box



So could I lad......so could I ..........


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> So could I lad......so could I ..........



I thought the rules were clear....there are no rules!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> I thought the rules were clear....there are no rules!



Butch Cassidy and The Sundance Kid

The a kick right in the family jewels!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Butch Cassidy and The Sundance Kid
> 
> The a kick right in the family jewels!



I don't think that will fit in the box!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> I don't think that will fit in the box!



Open gutter , insert mind. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam. 

Gun shopping tonight.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Open gutter , insert mind. Lol



So back to the box....I'll take an 066 an 024. Heat shrink.....a cleaned up carb bolt.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> So back to the box....I'll take an 066 an 024. Heat shrink.....a cleaned up carb bolt.



Check your email. Heck of a deal if nice.


----------



## Stihl 041S

The other Mark is here. 

Greetings!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam.
> 
> Gun shopping tonight.



What you gonna buy?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> What you gonna buy?



Thought it was gonna be Bisley LC and a Highway Patrolman. 

Same makes but calibers may switch. 

Gotta go look.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Thought it was gonna be Bisley LC and a Highway Patrolman.
> 
> Same makes but calibers may switch.
> 
> Gotta go look.



I'm gonna get a new rifle for myself when I get Xmas bonus! Should have put the remington bdl .270 laminate high gloss on layaway when we got the wife's rifle but didn't......


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I'm gonna get a new rifle for myself when I get Xmas bonus! Should have put the remington bdl .270 laminate high gloss on layaway when we got the wife's rifle but didn't......



I changed when some less known models showed up.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> USC update.
> 
> Got in the new small USC unit yestday.
> put a big ol Tilly carb in it.
> you can see it sits well below the max fill line
> not bad for $24 delivered ...




I have one of those after seeing one in Ron's shop. Very handy. BTW, it does a great job on chains that are really crudded up. Loosens up the baked on crud so you can just brush it off.


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Well the OL gave me permission to buy that 350! Yay!!! But where can I find the money? A lil short this week!



Get Mark to fix the truck .....................Free saw in a week !!!




farrell said:


> Mornin all!
> The OL likes making me mad I have decided........she has a fifty mile round trip for work.....and of course she doesn't get up early enough then drives 75mph on the way there.......what does she drive? The truck that gets 18 mpg or worse (with speeding)! Instead of driving the car that gets 30mpg! WTF!!!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Get Mark to fix the truck .....................Free saw in a week !!!



???


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> ???



Do we have to spell it out ??


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I don't think that will fit in the box!



Careful ! Rob likes road trips ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Do we have to spell it out ??



I'm assuming you mean the truck won't run after I "fix" it. Then his wife would take the more fuel efficient vehicle and then what he saves in fuel he could then use to purchase the saw.....your a real smart arse, even for a Canadian...


----------



## dancan

Yup ! Free Saw !!!!


----------



## dancan

Oh , and :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

2159 all back together ! Squish is .027 on all 4 corners, so to speak. LOL Dressed the bar,sharpened the chain and checked everything else on it.
New P&C and wrist pin bearing. Check seals after it sets up. Put a real clamp in place of that junk Hoosky one !

Don't know what is wrong with Jerry ? These things are so easy ! ! ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Oh , and :hmm3grin2orange:



Aunt Dan is a real MEEN AZZ !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Oh , and :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey,,it's dark out,,you allowed to be up past your bed time ??


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Oh , and :hmm3grin2orange:



I really hope our paths cross one day...


----------



## tbone75

The 2159 is so easy,cause you can put the carb and all together on the jug to put it together! Pull the brake handle off and have the muffler on it too ! LOL No need to even take the wrap handle off !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I really hope our paths cross one day...



Kick him in the leg ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Hey,,it's dark out,,you allowed to be up past your bed time ??



Do I have to call you early tomorrow morning and remind you about your long drive to "The Capital" ????


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The 2159 is so easy,cause you can put the carb and all together on the jug to put it together! Pull the brake handle off and have the muffler on it too ! LOL No need to even take the wrap handle off !



Yeah,....one big blob of plastic fantastic, lucky they don`t make the muffler outa plastic.....turds....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,....one big blob of plastic fantastic, lucky they don`t make the muffler outa plastic.....turds....LOL



Has just as much plastic and mag. as any Steel ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Do I have to call you early tomorrow morning and remind you about your long drive to "The Capital" ????



Ouch ! Now that was below the belt MEEN ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Has just as much plastic and mag. as any Steel ! :hmm3grin2orange:



You can have them all,..I will stick with real saws, hate to waste my time working on plastic fantastic lil POS....LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Ouch ! Now that was below the belt MEEN ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I thot I was bein' nice , didn't want to see a mixup of dates ..........................twice .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can have them all,..I will stick with real saws, hate to waste my time working on plastic fantastic lil POS....LOL



Not my saw ! But I do have 2 plus Husky versions ! LOL This one even has the zama carb. ? And a Stihl clamp on it too now ! LOL

Swap the recoil and top cover it would be the same ! LOL


----------



## dancan

I checked with the fellow close to the shop that has a USC , 300 $$ he shelled out for his :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I thot I was bein' nice , didn't want to see a mixup of dates ..........................twice .



Least he knows how to get there ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I checked with the fellow close to the shop that has a USC , 300 $$ he shelled out for his :msp_ohmy:



It hold a SB Chevy motor? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron,hows the new JOB going ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> It hold a SB Chevy motor? :msp_confused:



Nope , chainsaw carb or piston .
Stainless steel construction , looks institutional grade .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Nope , chainsaw carb or piston .
> Stainless steel construction , looks institutional grade .



You WOULD recognize " that " grade


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not my saw ! But I do have 2 plus Husky versions ! LOL This one even has the zama carb. ? And a Stihl clamp on it too now ! LOL
> 
> Swap the recoil and top cover it would be the same ! LOL



See it takes a Stihl part to make them plastic fantastic turds fit to run, best part on that saw is a Stihl part....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You WOULD recognize " that " grade



I would bet he knows them inside real well ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> See it takes a Stihl part to make them plastic fantastic turds fit to run, best part on that saw is a Stihl part....LOL



Waiting on that one ! :hmm3grin2orange:

It took 2 of them to make it work! First one BROKE !


----------



## dancan

Two weeks of being institutionalised plus regularly scheduled visits have made me very familiar with "That look" LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Waiting on that one ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> It took 2 of them to make it work! First one BROKE !



If you look at it will say " made in china " >>


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Two weeks of being institutionalised plus regularly scheduled visits have made me very familiar with "That look" LOL



" special needs " steal owner !! LOL !! like most...


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Two weeks of being institutionalised plus regularly scheduled visits have made me very familiar with "That look" LOL



We be talking about that other one with the rubber walls, I think is what they use? :monkey:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If you look at it will say " made in china " >>



Going to get some Husky clamps! Never broke one of them before ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> We be talking about that other one with the rubber walls, I think is what they use? :monkey:



Naw,,,he woul;d gnaw on the walls and chew em up.


----------



## roncoinc

Got a box today !! 
had a nice shiny wood splitter valve in it


----------



## roncoinc

Dang,,wx report NOT good for the morning trip,snow,rain,freezing rain,snow,ice pellets,freezing,snow,ice, rain,.high winds,etc.
called the courthouse today about weather,now they an hour inland,was told if court open i better be there on time 
coming home this afternoon in car funny smell,wireing burning up from broken heater fan !! 
auto parts store and got a cig lighter plug in defroster dont do chit all..
installed an inverter and borrowed OL's hair dryer,should be able to keep windshield clear.
going to allow two hours for an hour trip,should be ok.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Careful ! Rob likes road trips ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Just started one. 

28-2 is done.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dang,,wx report NOT good for the morning trip,snow,rain,freezing rain,snow,ice pellets,freezing,snow,ice, rain,.high winds,etc.
> called the courthouse today about weather,now they an hour inland,was told if court open i better be there on time
> coming home this afternoon in car funny smell,wireing burning up from broken heater fan !!
> auto parts store and got a cig lighter plug in defroster dont do chit all..
> installed an inverter and borrowed OL's hair dryer,should be able to keep windshield clear.
> going to allow two hours for an hour trip,should be ok.



Wish you said you wanted one of them little junk heaters! I just tossed 2 of them away ! Stihl worked too. Not much good,but would defrost the windshield.


----------



## tbone75

Slug feeding time ! Meatloaf,mashed taters and peas ! No RED chit in there either !!


----------



## dancan

I get to call someone early with my long distance wakeup service ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Found this USC, looks to be just about right size for cleaning carbs, what you all think???

SHARPERTEK Digital Ultrasonic Cleaner CD-4800


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Found this USC, looks to be just about right size for cleaning carbs, what you all think???
> 
> SHARPERTEK Digital Ultrasonic Cleaner CD-4800



2.4 pints capacity.
one pint do for carbs.
4 pints for jug.
HF has one holds a galon for less.
nice looking unit tho.
hi powered too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Dang,,wx report NOT good for the morning trip,snow,rain,freezing rain,snow,ice pellets,freezing,snow,ice, rain,.high winds,etc.
> called the courthouse today about weather,now they an hour inland,was told if court open i better be there on time
> coming home this afternoon in car funny smell,wireing burning up from broken heater fan !!
> auto parts store and got a cig lighter plug in defroster dont do chit all..
> installed an inverter and borrowed OL's hair dryer,should be able to keep windshield clear.
> going to allow two hours for an hour trip,should be ok.



Now that`s a backwoods special, hairdryer defroster...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> 2.4 pints capacity.
> one pint do for carbs.
> 4 pints for jug.
> HF has one holds a galon for less.
> nice looking unit tho.
> hi powered too.



I don`t plan on using one to do jugs as I put them through the glass bead cabinet, makes them look like new. I want one big enough to do carbs in without running the fluid so high up it spills over and shorts out the electronics. The higher power should clean carbs even with less fluid in the tank.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t plan on using one to do jugs as I put them through the glass bead cabinet, makes them look like new. I want one big enough to do carbs in without running the fluid so high up it spills over and shorts out the electronics. The higher power should clean carbs even with less fluid in the tank.



Yes it will.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Found this USC, looks to be just about right size for cleaning carbs, what you all think???
> 
> SHARPERTEK Digital Ultrasonic Cleaner CD-4800



Sounds like a darn nice one! Better than my cheap-o ! LOL And it stihl works just fine. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Feel like a fat lazy-er Slug now! That was good stuff ! Cooked all the way through !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a darn nice one! Better than my cheap-o ! LOL And it stihl works just fine. LOL



73 miles. Hamburg Pa

Long lines here!!!!

Why did I quote John ??lol


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a darn nice one! Better than my cheap-o ! LOL And it stihl works just fine. LOL



You can build one if you want.
i made the plans 
50khz tone generator,amplifier and transducers.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> 73 miles. Hamburg Pa



Toss a piece of cheese on there! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You can build one if you want.
> i made the plans
> 50khz tone generator,amplifier and transducers.



A Slug build that ! ???? Your funny !!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> A Slug build that ! ???? Your funny !!



That'll get the page count over 5000 before Christmas with Ron doin' a whole lot of splainin' LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> A Slug build that ! ???? Your funny !!



Wuz gonna use a 500 watt car amp and four transducers.
got held up at 60 watt transducers,bigger ones a lot more money.
woulda put a WHOLE saw in at once 
not even take it apart..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wuz gonna use a 500 watt car amp and four transducers.
> got held up at 60 watt transducers,bigger ones a lot more money.
> woulda put a WHOLE saw in at once
> not even take it apart..



That would be sweet ! When you gonna build it? I wanna see it !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Found this USC, looks to be just about right size for cleaning carbs, what you all think???
> 
> SHARPERTEK Digital Ultrasonic Cleaner CD-4800



Gotcha! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to go fix my lathe ! Be back ??? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Time !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Time !!



Night , Ron.


----------



## dancan

Night Ron , 55 F up here tomorrow in the cold harsh Canadian climate , my daughter said you could borrow her hair dryer .


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas. 

Ron, Good luck tomorrow. 

Dan, your still on the Chit list

John, dont lectricute your self

Rob, Well, im not real sure where Rob is.


----------



## farrell

Evening to the slugs, smurfs, beavers, sparks, aunties, and the guys without nicknames!
The ex called this evening......my oldest daughter fractured her foot in gym today! Always has to be bad news from that beeotch! Glad I got Aflac!


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> Evening to the slugs, smurfs, beavers, sparks, aunties, and the guys without nicknames!
> The ex called this evening......my oldest daughter fractured her foot in gym today! Always has to be bad news from that beeotch! Glad I got Aflac!



Aflac is good stuff, growing up in Columbus, I know a lot of folks that work there...great company not only for the account holders, but the employees as well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Evening to the slugs, smurfs, beavers, sparks, aunties, and the guys without nicknames!
> The ex called this evening......my oldest daughter fractured her foot in gym today! Always has to be bad news from that beeotch! Glad I got Aflac!



Don`t cha know,..you never hear good news from the ex, ...you read it in the obits....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been running my two 026`s for the last 4 days, run 2.5 gallons of mix through them and have not needed to sharpen a chain on either saw, Stihl chain is some real good stuff....!


----------



## tbone75

Lathe is up and running just as it should ! With a new fuse holder ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been running my two 026`s for the last 4 days, run 2.5 gallons of mix through them and have not needed to sharpen a chain on either saw, Stihl chain is some real good stuff....!



Stihl chain is very good stuff !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Lathe is up and running just as it should ! With a new fuse holder ! LOL



Good news, I knew you could do it even with all the razzing you took from the peanut gallery. Now you can get on to some projects......


----------



## Cantdog

I've got SNOW......'bout a half inch......just started...not happy.....but am happy that I put a pickup load of cookstove wood in the cellar this afternoon.....nice and dry...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good news, I knew you could do it even with all the razzing you took from the peanut gallery. Now you can get on to some projects......



The razzing is half the fun !  Don't bother me a bit ! I just laugh right along with them ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stihl chain is very good stuff !



It might cost more initially but in the long run it really can`t be beat. When we were bucking up hardwood, about 400 cord a year we tried Carleton, Oregon and Stihl chain on 044`s and Husky 365`s. The longest lasting chain was the Stihl RS chisel.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I've got SNOW......'bout a half inch......just started...not happy.....but am happy that I put a pickup load of cookstove wood in the cellar this afternoon.....nice and dry...



Just keep that snow up there ! Almost 70 by the weekend here ! 

You may be getting some of that storm?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It might cost more initially but in the long run it really can`t be beat. When we were bucking up hardwood, about 400 cord a year we tried Carleton, Oregon and Stihl chain on 044`s and Husky 365`s. The longest lasting chain was the Stihl RS chisel.



I bet it does. I sure like the stuff.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Just keep that snow up there ! Almost 70 by the weekend here !
> 
> You may be getting some of that storm?




Yeah we are going to get some of that before it gets sent up to visit Jerry and Dan...........1-3 on the coast.....if you can believe 'em


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah we are going to get some of that before it gets sent up to visit Jerry and Dan...........1-3 on the coast.....if you can believe 'em



Sorry bout your luck,but keep that chit!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It might cost more initially but in the long run it really can`t be beat. When we were bucking up hardwood, about 400 cord a year we tried Carleton, Oregon and Stihl chain on 044`s and Husky 365`s. The longest lasting chain was the Stihl RS chisel.



Yep I like Stihl chain....only buy it in a pinch....if they would be even remotely reasonable pricewise I'd buy more but my local Stealer get $24 a loop for 3/8" X .058 X 60DLs...just bought one the other day for the 521EV....was in need......paid no heed...paid in dollars insteed.....he sells Hooskies too...but don't sell no Hoosky chain.....don't want the customers to have that choice....just buy Steal.....he says....lol!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

2-4"'here in the forecast m

4 deer ground into the road since I was here yesterday. 

They be movin a lot


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sorry bout your luck,but keep that chit!




Just like winter here tonight....dark...snowin...blowin....both stoves mullin along...75.7 degrees in th kitchen......


----------



## AU_K2500

No snow here....highs in the 70's through the week.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> No snow here....highs in the 70's through the week.



Rub it in ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Rub it in ! LOL



I'd rather it be cold....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I'd rather it be cold....



Member you could have been much farther North !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> 2-4"'here in the forecast m
> 
> 4 deer ground into the road since I was here yesterday.
> 
> They be movin a lot



Lunch? Just the way you like it! RAW !


----------



## pioneerguy600

It`s a little cool here tonight also, got the wood stove on and its 78 inside but only a few degrees above freezing outside. It will get a little warmer over the next couple of days.
I got another 2.5 truckloads of firewood cut and piled today, most of it will go to a friend of mine that had a stroke 5 years ago, he can still live at home on his own with a little help from his old friends.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It`s a little cool here tonight also, got the wood stove on and its 78 inside but only a few degrees above freezing outside. It will get a little warmer over the next couple of days.
> I got another 2.5 truckloads of firewood cut and piled today, most of it will go to a friend of mine that had a stroke 5 years ago, he can still live at home on his own with a little help from his old friends.



Great job Jerry ! I would hate the thought of not living at my own home !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Great job Jerry ! I would hate the thought of not living at my own home !



He hates the thought of having to give up living at his home and having to be sheltered in an institution or a supervised home setting. A few of us help him out a little and he is doing fine so far.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He hates the thought of having to give up living at his home and having to be sheltered in an institution or a supervised home setting. A few of us help him out a little and he is doing fine so far.



Hope he keeps right on going!


----------



## Cantdog

One inch now.... stihl snowin hard.......nite!!


----------



## tbone75

Trying to catch a skunk out in the yard far enough from the house ! SOB is trying to move in under the side porch !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hope he keeps right on going!



So far he is doing really well and we all hope he has many years ahead of him to live on his own. Sadly one of our mutual friends that has helped keep keep him at his home is not doing very well at all. He has Hepatitus and will be lucky to make it to Christmas, his health has been going downhill quickly since Sept. We both knew that he would not see another Steeroast after this years one came and went, we have shared 34 together and it was hard for me to miss the one this year knowing it was his last. All I can hope for now is that the medical team can help keep him from suffering in his last days.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> One inch now.... stihl snowin hard.......nite!!



Nite Robin !

Good luck with the snow!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> One inch now.... stihl snowin hard.......nite!!



Good night ,Robin.
It has started raining here so we will likely see the storm by morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Trying to catch a skunk out in the yard far enough from the house ! SOB is trying to move in under the side porch !



Hope you get him a good distance from the house, you using a live trap?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> So far he is doing really well and we all hope he has many years ahead of him to live on his own. Sadly one of our mutual friends that has helped keep keep him at his home is not doing very well at all. He has Hepatitus and will be lucky to make it to Christmas, his health has been going downhill quickly since Sept. We both knew that he would not see another Steeroast after this years one came and went, we have shared 34 together and it was hard for me to miss the one this year knowing it was his last. All I can hope for now is that the medical team can help keep him from suffering in his last days.



Real sorry to hear that. Worst part about getting older is the friends that do too.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope you get him a good distance from the house, you using a live trap?



No live trap ! I would have to get him out ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No live trap ! I would have to get him out ! :msp_scared:



And we'd pay admission to see it!!!!!

Hey John!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And we'd pay admission to see it!!!!!
> 
> Hey John!



Tell ya what,you take him out and I will pay to watch !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Real sorry to hear that. Worst part about getting older is the friends that do too.




Yeah,...certainly is. I remember his first Steeroast, he is about 10 years younger than me but got Hepatitus through a blood transfusion years ago before blood was screened for infectious diseases.


----------



## tbone75

Can't find that darn thing ! Afraid he is under the porch !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Tell ya what,you take him out and I will pay to watch !



Count me in on that also, the live trap just holds them til you can shoot em...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Can't find that darn thing ! Afraid he is under the porch !



:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,...certainly is. I remember his first Steeroast, he is about 10 years younger than me but got Hepatitus through a blood transfusion years ago before blood was screened for infectious diseases.



Dang that is just wrong! No way that should ever happen,even back then!


----------



## tbone75

A friend of mine has that too.Told me it was from agent orange?
He taught me how to run the over head crane at work. He hasn't been able to work for about 10 yrs, now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang that is just wrong! No way that should ever happen,even back then!



Happened to a good many that needed transfusions back then,Hepatitus and AIDS were two diseases that were terminal to those that got them. I have lost two friends already that were infected by blood transfusions.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta call time, night all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gotta call time, night all.



Nite Jerry

Dang full house down there tonight! They need to join up! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nite Jerry
> 
> Dang full house down there tonight! They need to join up! LOL



I see Adam down there. Maybe drooling on the keyboard fast asleep?

Night Jerry!

Hey John.


----------



## dancan

Pst !!! 
Ron , you up yet ????


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Pst !!!
> Ron , you up yet ????



Hey ! Back to bed !


----------



## roncoinc

NO !!

it's only 3 am !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Good Luck Ron


----------



## roncoinc

Dang wind blew tarp off the woodpile.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Dang wind blew tarp off the woodpile.




Sum #####. 

Start the car and get out the hair drier!!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Sum #####.
> 
> Start the car and get out the hair drier!!



After the snow it starts changing back and forth


----------



## roncoinc

Just found out it's a WOMAN judge,,like she will know a lot about saws and engines and care etc..


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Just found out it's a WOMAN judge,,like she will know a lot about saws and engines and care etc..



Wear a potato in your pants...



In the front!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Wear a potato in your pants...



front or back ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> front or back ?



Too fast for my edit. Lol


----------



## dancan

All shovelled out and ready to go ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> All shovelled out and ready to go ??



shovelled ??


----------



## dancan

All that snow LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> All that snow LOL



I dont do shovel.


----------



## dancan

I forgot , plow .
I hope the judge is fair and sides with you , don't be late .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I forgot , plow .
> I hope the judge is fair and sides with you , don't be late .



Only have about an inch.
a woman,,fair ??


----------



## dancan

Stick with the facts , no emotional outbursts and you should be fine .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Stick with the facts , no emotional outbursts and you should be fine .



Medication !!


----------



## dancan

Leave the outbursts for the other guy LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Good luck, Ron!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Leave the outbursts for the other guy LOL



He's a corparate suit,desk job type of guy,dont expect any outburst there.


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Good luck, Ron!



Tnx Randy


----------



## dancan

Keep the answers short and to the point , don't leave the door open to have something twisted to mean something else , make sure you're the expert , not the suit .


----------



## tbone75

Good luck Ron !

Stihl don't think you'll need it!


----------



## tbone75

Going to try and sleep again. :bang:


No more skunk problem! LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Heu john, your up early/late? Haha

2.5 hours till I can rest 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roncoinc

Got a portable electric heater on extension cord getting car nice and warm..
then rely on the hair dryer on low setting and that cheap electic defroster dont do much.
freezing rain now on top of the snow


----------



## Cantdog

Good luck Ron......Dan has given uncommonly good advise....Got to be cool, calm and confident..sounds like you have alot of back up evidense....You'll be fine..remember..he brough the case..he has to prove you were in the wrong....you have to defend but not attack...don't let it get personal..stick to the facts.....judges see idiots all day long..let him be the idiot this time....rise above....

OH....important..be polite to the Judge....and don't speak out of turn...they hate that chit...

Not doing anything presently......4" on the ground....snow bank at the end of the drive from the plow....bah...!!


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Keep the answers short and to the point , don't leave the door open to have something twisted to mean something else , make sure you're the expert , not the suit .



Dan you sound like some kinda expert on this matter?!
Morning all!
Good luck and safe trip Ron!
Another heavy frost here this morning!
Talk to my daughter and the ex last night to see what happened exactly.......back hand spring and she landed wrong.....supposedly fracture/break one of the bones in her foot below the ankle They are making an appointment with ortho today. Have to wait and see what they say. My daughter says " daddy my foot really hurts!" Sucks can't go see her........work schedules.......


----------



## dancan

I found out last week that I was 2 years older than I thought I was so I gained 2 years worth of experience in a flash LOL
Now if I could only figure out where them 2 years went :msp_confused:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I found out last week that I was 2 years older than I thought I was so I gained 2 years worth of experience in a flash LOL
> Now if I could only figure out where them 2 years went :msp_confused:



Stolen by them Steals I expect..........


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> Dan you sound like some kinda expert on this matter?!
> Morning all!
> Good luck and safe trip Ron!
> Another heavy frost here this morning!
> Talk to my daughter and the ex last night to see what happened exactly.......back hand spring and she landed wrong.....supposedly fracture/break one of the bones in her foot below the ankle They are making an appointment with ortho today. Have to wait and see what they say. My daughter says " daddy my foot really hurts!" Sucks can't go see her........work schedules.......





Bummer she's hurt ....double bummer you can't be there.........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Bummer she's hurt ....double bummer you can't be there.........



And it never ends....

When I got to meet Robin and Ron my Lil Kidd (35 years old) had up and down time with sore throat and ya still wanna baby them. 

Had her tonsils out when she got back to California and bummed I couldn't take care of her. 

Nothin like um.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Another day in paradise!


----------



## tbone75

Morning again I guess? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Morning again I guess? LOL



How is John today, did you get the skunk?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> How is John today, did you get the skunk?



The usual. LOL

Skunk won't be back ! LOL Kept watching for him,seen him come back out from under the porch. Knew that sucker was trying to move in!


----------



## pioneerguy600

A skunk that never comes back is the best kind of skunk there is. We are having a wet day today, so a little rest up before the next project. The forest floor is very unkind to my old legs, especially since I carried 4 cord+ of wood 50'-100' to put up a pile out of the way of the excavator, hate to get mud all over it.


----------



## tbone75

Got Dr. appt. at 2pm today. Hope to fire up the 2159 when I get back. Check it out some more soon as I get moving. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A skunk that never comes back is the best kind of skunk there is. We are having a wet day today, so a little rest up before the next project. The forest floor is very unkind to my old legs, especially since I carried 4 cord+ of wood 50'-100' to put up a pile out of the way of the excavator, hate to get mud all over it.



That is hard on anyone! LOL That dirt sure dulls a chain in a hurry !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I found out last week that I was 2 years older than I thought I was so I gained 2 years worth of experience in a flash LOL
> Now if I could only figure out where them 2 years went :msp_confused:



Went in the " institution "


----------



## roncoinc

I'm back,crappy driving,kept windshield clean to 
stopped on way back at volvo guy,we cant get to it untill a week from this coming satday 
5hr job to replace !'going to take my dremel and cut a big hole in the plastic to get to it !!
then hour job


----------



## tbone75

Well Ron ??????


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I'm back,crappy driving,kept windshield clean to
> stopped on way back at volvo guy,we cant get to it untill a week from this coming satday
> 5hr job to replace !'going to take my dremel and cut a big hole in the plastic to get to it !!
> then hour job



Well....?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm back,crappy driving,kept windshield clean to
> stopped on way back at volvo guy,we cant get to it untill a week from this coming satday
> 5hr job to replace !'going to take my dremel and cut a big hole in the plastic to get to it !!
> then hour job



I put a toggle switch on the OLs last car,fan run full blast all the time! But she was warm ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Well Ron ??????



He is back witch means he didn't go to jail! Duh!!!


----------



## tbone75

I am sure he won,don't seem upset.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> He is back witch means he didn't go to jail! Duh!!!



House arrest ?


----------



## tbone75

He is taking lessons from Jerry ! Stretch it out !!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> House arrest ?



Community service?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Community service?



They would throw him right back out real quick !


----------



## roncoinc

Mediation hearing ! 
i offered him $100 for the saw,he said $140,i said no.
now wait for court date ..


----------



## tbone75

My other machinist buddy just called.There is a auction going on real soon not far from me that is selling off a machine shop! The new stove may have to wait? LOL Lots of lathes and a couple mills ! One smaller mill just right for me!!! Plus all kinds of other tools !


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Mediation hearing !
> i offered him $100 for the saw,he said $140,i said no.
> now wait for court date ..



I apparently missed the story behind this........but why do people have to be so freakin difficult? They drag things just to make others miserable!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> My other machinist buddy just called.There is a auction going on real soon not far from me that is selling off a machine shop! The new stove may have to wait? LOL Lots of lathes and a couple mills ! One smaller mill just right for me!!! Plus all kinds of other tools !



I have to come learn ya I guess! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mediation hearing !
> i offered him $100 for the saw,he said $140,i said no.
> now wait for court date ..



Going to cost you 40 bucks to drive over there and back again?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My other machinist buddy just called.There is a auction going on real soon not far from me that is selling off a machine shop! The new stove may have to wait? LOL Lots of lathes and a couple mills ! One smaller mill just right for me!!! Plus all kinds of other tools !



Gotta strike wile the iron is hot, stoves will always be around, good prices on used milling gear, not so often.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gotta strike wile the iron is hot, stoves will always be around, good prices on used milling gear, not so often.



Got that right! Not like I will get cold with what I already have ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

My buddy told me they have one lathe with a 6' bed and about a 17" swing ! Be nice,but I would have to put it in my other garage 8 miles away ! LOL

Like i would ever need that !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My buddy told me they have one lathe with a 6' bed and about a 17" swing ! Be nice,but I would have to put it in my other garage 8 miles away ! LOL
> 
> Like i would ever need that !! LOL



That would be a little overkill for you but it is a very common size for backyard fabricators. I have cut and shortened many driveshafts on a lathe that size right down to making small parts and turning down armatures/shafts.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be a little overkill for you but it is a very common size for backyard fabricators. I have cut and shortened many driveshafts on a lathe that size right down to making small parts and turning down armatures/shafts.



You never know,it may go cheap? If its cheap nuff? Well ......................  What I want is that small mill,but it will likely go high. Everyone will want that! If I get that I will have to find someone to take this monster mill off my hands? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just grabbed some whacker carbs out of the swap thread.Any of them you guys need?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You never know,it may go cheap? If its cheap nuff? Well ......................  What I want is that small mill,but it will likely go high. Everyone will want that! If I get that I will have to find someone to take this monster mill off my hands? LOL



What size mill you got John?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> What size mill you got John?



Cincinnati #3 ,very old and huge!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Cincinnati #3 ,very old and huge!



Not sure I have seen one of those before.........


----------



## tbone75

Better go do something before I go to the Dr. catch you guys in a little while.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Not sure I have seen one of those before.........



Weighs about 3 ton ! LOL try a google on it?


----------



## sefh3

Afternoon all,
Didn't make the deal on the Huskies. 
I did buy a chain spinner today for $5. Not bad at all.


----------



## farrell

sefh3 said:


> Afternoon all,
> Didn't make the deal on the Huskies.
> I did buy a chain spinner today for $5. Not bad at all.



What kinda deal you lookin for?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cincinatti made some very nice,really heavyduty commercial/industrial metal working gear,

CINCINNATI VERTICAL #3 MILL, VERY LOW HOURS, FROM STORAGE! - YouTube


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cincinatti made some very nice,really heavyduty commercial/industrial metal working gear,
> 
> CINCINNATI VERTICAL #3 MILL, VERY LOW HOURS, FROM STORAGE! - YouTube



Yep seen one


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Afternoon all,
> Didn't make the deal on the Huskies.
> I did buy a chain spinner today for $5. Not bad at all.



Think of all the money you saved on air fresheners!!


----------



## sefh3

I need to call and cancel that semi load of air fresheners now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It would take a truckload of air freshners to hide the smell of that many of them, especially if they stayed overnight in your shop....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just grabbed some whacker carbs out of the swap thread.Any of them you guys need?



new or used ?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Afternoon all,
> Didn't make the deal on the Huskies.
> I did buy a chain spinner today for $5. Not bad at all.



What appen with the deal ??????

spinner good.
now get a chain anvil,a grinder of some sort and a hammer and nail punch and your set 
I'm thinking of getting rid of the breaker and mounting the anvil somehow,i always ese the grinder to cut off the rivits anyway and lining up that small pin befor pulling the hande would be easier done holdin up a nail punch where it's easier to see


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> What appen with the deal ??????
> 
> spinner good.
> now get a chain anvil,a grinder of some sort and a hammer and nail punch and your set
> I'm thinking of getting rid of the breaker and mounting the anvil somehow,i always ese the grinder to cut off the rivits anyway and lining up that small pin befor pulling the hande would be easier done holdin up a nail punch where it's easier to see



Better lighting and seeing glasses come to mind.


----------



## roncoinc

Frustration is happening 
after playing with this oh two six and having the carb off twice getting pizzed.
seemed the last one i worked on the throttle linkage was an easy push pull deal to get loose,NOT this one !,seems to have an extra bend on the carb end..
gotta pull off the black piece on top of the handle let it loose there,pull carb out and the twist to get it loose,,more beergineering.
after rebuilding carb,not running right,blowing in the impulse line found a big leak 
did one before and heard of an easy way but dont think there is any such thing..
was something like take off clutch cover,loosen av mounts,pry open for room and long needle nose pliers ??
the a piece of string wrapped some fancy way to pull the carb end thru ?
why can they make it easy like a husky ?? manifold gasket !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Frustration is happening
> after playing with this oh two six and having the carb off twice getting pizzed.
> seemed the last one i worked on the throttle linkage was an easy push pull deal to get loose,NOT this one !,seems to have an extra bend on the carb end..
> gotta pull off the black piece on top of the handle let it loose there,pull carb out and the twist to get it loose,,more beergineering.
> after rebuilding carb,not running right,blowing in the impulse line found a big leak
> did one before and heard of an easy way but dont think there is any such thing..
> was something like take off clutch cover,loosen av mounts,pry open for room and long needle nose pliers ??
> the a piece of string wrapped some fancy way to pull the carb end thru ?
> why can they make it easy like a husky ?? manifold gasket !!



Easy as eating pie or falling off a log, yous just got to be resourceful. Working on them has made me a much better surgeon....


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Easy as eating pie or falling off a log, yous just got to be resourceful. Working on them has made me a much better surgeon....



Tnx for all the hints and tips,,you have been very helpfull.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Tnx for all the hints and tips,,you have been very helpfull.



You know Ron that I could easily do it for you but I feel it would be better for you to learn on your own. You are a very accomplished chainsaw mechanic, not some wet behind the ears newbie tearing apart his first saw. Yes you do need to take the black plastic top part off the rear handle of all Stihl upright cylinder saws to unhook the carb linkage. To work on the impulse line you are best to remove the clutch cover and release the AV mounts to gain access to the inner end of the impulse line where it connects to the base nipple. I can and do attach and detach them without releasing the AV mounts, all I need is good lighting and a set of straight jaw hemostats. I most often wear a headlamp now so that I can direct the light right on whatever I am working on, it really illuminates down inbetween the rear fuel tank and the engine base. It is a tight spot to work in but with a little patience you can easily learn where all the pieces connect between the tank side and the engine side. 
When I change out cylinders on all the Stihl PRO saws I never remove the carb and the manifold, I just let the clamp go and disconnect/reconnect at the cylinder with the whole saw still connected by the AV mounts, yes its tight but it can be done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where did he go?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess he got angry. Working on Stihls always seems to affect him adversely....LOL


----------



## dancan

Might be a bit cranky , meds early in the am for best behaviour at "The Capitol" may be wearing off , the thought of not getting complete vindication and a return trip to "The Capitol" . 
Cranky I would be .


----------



## tbone75

Back from the Doc and 150.00 lighter in the wallet ! 120.00 for pills ! He changed one and added one . He changes the one I just filled for 40 bucks ! The new one was 75.00 !! But I did get more happy pills !!


----------



## dancan

If you're gonna be miserable , you may as well be happy LOL
I'm glad this is my last day of physio for the week , #3 washed down with some old #7 to try and make me happy , no party


----------



## tbone75

Hope this happy pill kicks in soon ! Sitting in the Doc office for an hour kills me !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If you're gonna be miserable , you may as well be happy LOL
> I'm glad this is my last day of physio for the week , #3 washed down with some old #7 to try and make me happy , no party



How is the leg doing?


----------



## dancan

You should have brought a saw to work on instead of reading a magazine , bet you'd a been in and out in 10 .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You should have brought a saw to work on instead of reading a magazine , bet you'd a been in and out in 10 .



Sure I would ! They would put me right in the nut house with you ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Not much out of Uncle Sludge tonight? :yoyo:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Bobby I see you down there !


----------



## tbone75

Dan you blind too? ?

Hows the leg doing??:msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> How is the leg doing?



Funny you ask , the physio girl asked the same question today .............You and her got sumthin' goin' on ???
No issues with any leg muscles which is good , strength coming along just fine there with no soreness , all issues are at the ankle .
Hard to get answers or timelines from them and I understand why , all injuries are different for one thing , don't want to discourage people , etc ... but I finally got some brief comparisons yesterday .
Soft tissue injuries may be from 6 to 8 weeks of physio to get someone to the point of not having to return , surgery is different and I'm only about 5 weeks in with strengthening but still under weight limitation physio .
The fellow that sets the exercise portion of the physio also told me that he has another client, who I've met with a very similar injury to mine , he's been going there for a year and a half :msp_scared: 
Then he tells me that I have greater mobility and score better than him physically already :msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan you blind too? ?
> 
> Hows the leg doing??:msp_sneaky:



UH,...its after dark here,...Dan`s gone to bed already..........:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> If you're gonna be miserable , you may as well be happy LOL
> I'm glad this is my last day of physio for the week , #3 washed down with some old #7 to try and make me happy , no party





tbone75 said:


> Hope this happy pill kicks in soon ! Sitting in the Doc office for an hour kills me !



And I'm savin' some cotton candy for the weekend LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> UH,...its after dark here,...Dan`s gone to bed already..........:msp_biggrin:



Smart arse :msp_sneaky:
I was up extra early just to make sure Ron got up to go to "The Capitol" .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> And I'm savin' some cotton candy for the weekend LOL



UH,...Did you have to get up to let the cat out?....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Smart arse :msp_sneaky:
> I was up extra early just to make sure Ron got up to go to "The Capitol" .



I seen that post this morning, figgered you would be real tired and retire with the sun....LOL


----------



## dancan

Cat goes out at 9 , comes in at 3 when the dog wants to go out and bark at the deer for 2 minutes .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Seen them deer when I was cutting off the lot just down the road from you.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Not much out of Uncle Sludge tonight? :yoyo:



Just traded an American Watchmakers lathe for the Model 28-2!!!!

He asked!! Gotta figure out a belt drive motor for it


----------



## dancan

Work+Physio+Life do tend to slow a fellow down a bit .
#3+#7 just makes things smoother .
Cotton candy just spices things up LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Just traded an American Watchmakers lathe for the Model 28-2!!!!
> 
> He asked!! Gotta figure out a belt drive motor for it



Just a single speed belt drive?


----------



## Cantdog

Been rainin here like a cow pizzin on a flat rock all day...atleast it's taking the snow down.....seems like Ron's in a funk.....don't blame him..court NEVER makes either side happy...and then havin to work on a German rubix cube....well...I'd self medicate too......Oh wait ..I am!!!! and I only had to work on my favorite saws...and bail the wood to the Free Flow...no stress......other than I stihl walk funny for a couple mins when I stand up....worse sitting around than working....getting better......speaking of damage.....how are you doing Jerry??? Starting to look right in the mirror yet???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Been rainin here like a cow pizzin on a flat rock all day...atleast it's taking the snow down.....seems like Ron's in a funk.....don't blame him..court NEVER makes either side happy...and then havin to work on a German rubix cube....well...I'd self medicate too......Oh wait ..I am!!!! and I only had to work on my favorite saws...and bail the wood to the Free Flow...no stress......other than I stihl walk funny for a couple mins when I stand up....worse sitting around than working....getting better......speaking of damage.....how are you doing Jerry??? Starting to look right in the mirror yet???



All exterior evidence is gone now, slight red mark on the cheek only shows when I am outside in the cold, it will fade with time. Still have blood draining from the sinus cavity down back of my throat. Teeth still a bit numb on the right side of center.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess he got angry. Working on Stihls always seems to affect him adversely....LOL



SO,,,i gues i was pretty well correct in my remembering ??
there IS a litle steel the linkage comes of real easy ?
now to remember the string trick to get the impule line thru the hole ??


----------



## farrell

I think Ron needs a hug!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> All exterior evidence is gone now, slight red mark on the cheek only shows when I am outside in the cold, it will fade with time. Still have blood draining from the sinus cavity down back of my throat. Teeth still a bit numb on the right side of center.



Any further medical help needed??? Or are you good to go???


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> sure i would ! They would put me right in the nut house with you ! :msp_sneaky:



" institution "


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Just traded an American Watchmakers lathe for the Model 28-2!!!!
> 
> He asked!! Gotta figure out a belt drive motor for it



What? Why?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Funny you ask , the physio girl asked the same question today .............You and her got sumthin' goin' on ???
> No issues with any leg muscles which is good , strength coming along just fine there with no soreness , all issues are at the ankle .
> Hard to get answers or timelines from them and I understand why , all injuries are different for one thing , don't want to discourage people , etc ... but I finally got some brief comparisons yesterday .
> Soft tissue injuries may be from 6 to 8 weeks of physio to get someone to the point of not having to return , surgery is different and I'm only about 5 weeks in with strengthening but still under weight limitation physio .
> The fellow that sets the exercise portion of the physio also told me that he has another client, who I've met with a very similar injury to mine , he's been going there for a year and a half :msp_scared:
> Then he tells me that I have greater mobility and score better than him physically already :msp_smile:



Don't sound to bad. 

Took ya long nuff ! Bung hole !


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just a single speed belt drive?



Single flat belt 3 pulley


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I seen that post this morning, figgered you would be real tired and retire with the sun....LOL[/Q
> 
> I WAS UP AT 3 AM !!
> 
> Dewtered,,was afraid if i laid back down would get up to late..got there 1/2 hr early..hour trip took 1 1/2.
> popped a med an hour before i left to deal with the roads and wx,,saw a lot of cars in the ditch..
> then another befor i got there
> onlt yelled a little bit LOL !!
> anybody want a 576 for $140 ??
> stopped at the VA hosp for lunch,,strated getting sleepy on way home,only went off road once !!
> spent the rest of the day thinking i was John
> so decided to work on steals while i didnt have a brain !


----------



## dancan

Think this saw is owned by an atheist ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> What? Why?



I got the 28-2


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seen that post this morning, figgered you would be real tired and retire with the sun....LOL[/Q
> 
> I WAS UP AT 3 AM !!
> 
> Dewtered,,was afraid if i laid back down would get up to late..got there 1/2 hr early..hour trip took 1 1/2.
> popped a med an hour before i left to deal with the roads and wx,,saw a lot of cars in the ditch..
> then another befor i got there
> onlt yelled a little bit LOL !!
> anybody want a 576 for $140 ??
> stopped at the VA hosp for lunch,,strated getting sleepy on way home,only went off road once !!
> spent the rest of the day thinking i was John
> so decided to work on steals while i didnt have a brain !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tol ya not ta yell......it don't help.....you'll not be understood better if you're louder.....Don't ask how I have come by this information....just be happy it isn't hand-me-down info.......Grrrrrrr......
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Think this saw is owned by an atheist ??



Guess he don`t have much respect for "alters".......LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seen that post this morning, figgered you would be real tired and retire with the sun....LOL[/Q
> 
> I WAS UP AT 3 AM !!
> 
> Dewtered,,was afraid if i laid back down would get up to late..got there 1/2 hr early..hour trip took 1 1/2.
> popped a med an hour before i left to deal with the roads and wx,,saw a lot of cars in the ditch..
> then another befor i got there
> onlt yelled a little bit LOL !!
> anybody want a 576 for $140 ??
> stopped at the VA hosp for lunch,,strated getting sleepy on way home,only went off road once !!
> spent the rest of the day thinking i was John
> so decided to work on steals while i didnt have a brain !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 576-140.00 ? Maybe ? LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Been rainin here like a cow pizzin on a flat rock all day...atleast it's taking the snow down.....seems like Ron's in a funk.....don't blame him..court NEVER makes either side happy...and then havin to work on a German rubix cube....well...I'd self medicate too......Oh wait ..I am!!!! and I only had to work on my favorite saws...and bail the wood to the Free Flow...no stress......other than I stihl walk funny for a couple mins when I stand up....worse sitting around than working....getting better......speaking of damage.....how are you doing Jerry??? Starting to look right in the mirror yet???



Good you feeling better,not a spring clam anymore..
WHAT makes you thik Jerry EVER looked right in a mirror ??
he has to sneak up on them sideways


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I got the 28-2



Thot you meant you got the lathe?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Think this saw is owned by an atheist ??



I would sell you one with a sharp chain for 100.00 !


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seen that post this morning, figgered you would be real tired and retire with the sun....LOL[/Q
> 
> I WAS UP AT 3 AM !!
> 
> Dewtered,,was afraid if i laid back down would get up to late..got there 1/2 hr early..hour trip took 1 1/2.
> popped a med an hour before i left to deal with the roads and wx,,saw a lot of cars in the ditch..
> then another befor i got there
> onlt yelled a little bit LOL !!
> anybody want a 576 for $140 ??
> stopped at the VA hosp for lunch,,strated getting sleepy on way home,only went off road once !!
> spent the rest of the day thinking i was John
> so decided to work on steals while i didnt have a brain !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would but currently poor!
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good you feeling better,not a spring clam anymore..
> WHAT makes you thik Jerry EVER looked right in a mirror ??
> he has to sneak up on them sideways



Knew that was coming from someone !  The mirror trick !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> SO,,,i gues i was pretty well correct in my remembering ??
> there IS a litle steel the linkage comes of real easy ?
> now to remember the string trick to get the impule line thru the hole ??



The string trick is used to get the rubber manifold through the bulkhead of the airbox from the cylinder side.. Just feed the impulse hose through the bulkhead from the carb side and pull it out to the cylinder base nipple with the heostats.


----------



## Cantdog

Blowed up 576 only worth $100.00.....I'll testify......for $40.00...lol!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> What? Why?



Easy there Young Bison!!!!!

I'll bring a bullet and you can be the first to shoot it. 

Going to work now.


----------



## tbone75

Don't see no AM kits for a 576. Chit :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess he don`t have much respect for "alters".......LOL



Bad marriage ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Blowed up 576 only worth $50.00.....I'll testify......for $40.00...lol!!



Fixxed that for you....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Bad marriage ???



Must have something against the church......LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tol ya not ta yell......it don't help.....you'll not be understood better if you're louder.....Don't ask how I have come by this information....just be happy it isn't hand-me-down info.......Grrrrrrr......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have missed a post..
> this was a mediation hearing.
> overseen by a lawyer,but he could do nothing and record nothing untill we both agreed to mediate.
> i didnt agee to,,he didnt agrree to,,then i gave him chit !!
> the lawyer kept saying " hey,you guys are talking,lets start mediation,told him to shut up too. !!
> he told us to start that anything that happens in this room has NOTHING to do with the case unless we come to an agreement.
> he folded his book and said godbye
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have missed a post..
> this was a mediation hearing.
> overseen by a lawyer,but he could do nothing and record nothing untill we both agreed to mediate.
> i didnt agee to,,he didnt agrree to,,then i gave him chit !!
> the lawyer kept saying " hey,you guys are talking,lets start mediation,told him to shut up too. !!
> he told us to start that anything that happens in this room has NOTHING to do with the case unless we come to an agreement.
> he folded his book and said godbye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh you only yelled in mediation.......LOL!! Who'd a thunk it??!! You start small claims with mediation?? Sounds like divorce...not a chainsaw deal gone sour...
Click to expand...


----------



## dancan

I thot he was going to see Judge Judy ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I thot he was going to see Judge Judy ?



Now that is one MEEN  woman !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Any further medical help needed??? Or are you good to go???



The Doc has signed off on me, never got to see him. Just called his secetary and she told me that the Doc said I had been through a h=ll of a lot worse and that I likely would be just fine with some heal up time. Also added that if something does not seem right to give the Doc a call. He was my Doc back when I was in Motocrossing....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Alright fellas I need some serious help. Im truely at wits end with this chop saw. Im a begginer, still learning, some things arent as obvious to me as they are to the rest of you. I received another coil today from an AS member, i have more coming but I thought it would be good to have an extra. This one has the same story, it was running when the owner pulled it of the saw. its identical on the outside, and in very good physical condition. I bolted the coil in, bolted the flywheel on, set the kill swith lead away from the case where it wasnt touching, help the plug to the cylinder head, spun flywheel counterclockwise....and nothing. I find it hard to believe that both coils are bad, and Im afraid its either an operator error, or something Im missing. 

am I wrong in thinking there should be spark when the kill switch is "open" and no spark when the kill switch is "closed" (grounded to the case) 

could the flywheel be "bad' the magnet is clean and still attracts. 

the plug is brand new, and I have seen spark from it on other saws. 

Im open to any suggestions, I really need help on this one. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dancan

Gap ?


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> Alright fellas I need some serious help. Im truely at wits end with this chop saw. Im a begginer, still learning, some things arent as obvious to me as they are to the rest of you. I received another coil today from an AS member, i have more coming but I thought it would be good to have an extra. This one has the same story, it was running when the owner pulled it of the saw. its identical on the outside, and in very good physical condition. I bolted the coil in, bolted the flywheel on, set the kill swith lead away from the case where it wasnt touching, help the plug to the cylinder head, spun flywheel counterclockwise....and nothing. I find it hard to believe that both coils are bad, and Im afraid its either an operator error, or something Im missing.
> 
> am I wrong in thinking there should be spark when the kill switch is "open" and no spark when the kill switch is "closed" (grounded to the case)
> 
> could the flywheel be "bad' the magnet is clean and still attracts.
> 
> the plug is brand new, and I have seen spark from it on other saws.
> 
> Im open to any suggestions, I really need help on this one.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



You spin the flywheel by hand? If so put the starter on it and pull the rope!!!! Flywheel has to turn at so many rpms to make coil spark!


----------



## dancan

Check to see if the switch isn't shorted to ground on both sides of the switch ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Check to see if the switch isn't shorted to ground on both sides of the switch ?



Leave the on-off switch completely unplugged when testing the coil and yes you need to turn the saw over fast to get spark from am electronic coil/module.


----------



## Cantdog

Sparky..sparky...sparky........ever wonder why you came by that handle?? I have a suggestion.......stick to compresson ignition engines.....LOL!!!
.
Sorry I'd love help...but I'm way over here...Dan asked the right ???? Air gap between the legs of the coil and flywheel magnets...set when the legs are directly over magnets.....most saws are set to 0.012".....a tad closer makes a quicker/hotter spark..but only about 0.005" less..leaving 0.007" air gap. The coils/modules don't just bolt on..must be set to specs. with a "feeler" gauge or similar measurable devise...


----------



## dancan

Send it to Ron , he can service Stihls .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sparky..sparky...sparky........ever wonder why you came by that handle?? I have a suggestion.......stick to compresson ignition engines.....LOL!!!
> .
> Sorry I'd love help...but I'm way over here...Dan asked the right ???? Air gap between the legs of the coil and flywheel magnets...set when the legs are directly over magnets.....most saws are set to 0.012".....a tad closer makes a quicker/hotter spark..but only about 0.005" less..leaving 0.007" air gap. The coils/modules don't just bolt on..must be set to specs. with a "feeler" gauge or similar measurable devise...



A regular business card is usually around .010 in thickness and is widely used as a spacer between the coil unit and the flywheel magnets.


----------



## AU_K2500

its an inboard unit.....can space the air gap. 

I am leaving the switch completely off, I just pull the lead off to the side and make sure its not touching. 

spinging the flywheel with a drill....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> A regular business card is usually around .010 in thickness and is widely used as a spacer between the coil unit and the flywheel magnets.



Yep........close enough.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> its an inboard unit.....can space the air gap.
> 
> I am leaving the switch completely off, I just pull the lead off to the side and make sure its not touching.
> 
> spinging the flywheel with a drill....



Oh yes, you are working on that TS350, they are just like the 08S with the coil under the flywheel.


----------



## Cantdog

I don't know Sparky.......but it seems every ignition you get close to fails.......how can this be?? You aren't a positve ground person living in a negative ground world are you??? All kidding aside you must be doing the same thing wrong over and over to achieve these consistant results on different machines. You got any pics for us to ridiclue....ahem..critique...showing the wiring, switching, connections and application.????


----------



## AU_K2500

Thanks anyway fellas


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Thanks anyway fellas



So...no pics?....Check the wiring insulation where it come out of the module..a lot of times it gives up right there and can short to ground.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Thanks anyway fellas



You are working on something that is way over your head, even the experts have nightmares working on the Bosch under flywheel ignitions. I remember Lakeside and Steve (Triggertime) IIRC that had a heck of a time getting spark correctly on these saws.


----------



## tbone75

I can't think of nothing you guys haven't already said?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are working on something that is way over your head, even the experts have nightmares working on the Bosch under flywheel ignitions. I remember Lakeside and Steve (Triggertime) IIRC that had a heck of a time getting spark correctly on these saws.



No way to adjust the gap is there?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are working on something that is way over your head, even the experts have nightmares working on the Bosch under flywheel ignitions. I remember Lakeside and Steve (Triggertime) IIRC that had a heck of a time getting spark correctly on these saws.



I seem to remember something about somebody taking a spare flywheel and cutting it open enuf to be able to set the gap,then pull flywheel and put original back on.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I seem to remember something about somebody taking a spare flywheel and cutting it open enuf to be able to set the gap,then pull flywheel and put original back on.



Think I read that too? But I have no idea how you set the gap on one of them? Its round?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are working on something that is way over your head, even the experts have nightmares working on the Bosch under flywheel ignitions. I remember Lakeside and Steve (Triggertime) IIRC that had a heck of a time getting spark correctly on these saws.




I have no experience workin on the saw Mark is working on......but it sounds very similar to the Jonsereds 66E and 70E ealy style SEM igns. Under the flywhel no adjustment...they either work or they don't......kinda thing..connections all along the way add possible fail points as well...could be anything...Pics??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No way to adjust the gap is there?



There is a way but you need a flywheel with the open hatches to allow access to the hold down screws with the flywheel on, then a means of measuring the gap between the module and inside surface of the flywheel and then a timing light, dial indicator for setting TDC and a pointer to transfer the TDC mark to the flywheel and frame. It only gets worse when you read the manual on how to do the operation.


----------



## roncoinc

OH two 6 went onback burner out in the yard for awhile 
maybe rain clean it of some so i can find th impulse line ??

meenwhile ( jerry while ) i played with the OH11 some more..
cant hardly tell this aint a stock AV mount can ya ??
just a rubber stopper from the harware store !! LOL !!









Then i dressed the bar and painted it "hamertex" silver,sorta grey..
then a decal John sent me,think from scooterbum.








BUt he only sent me on of each color so i had to do the other side this way 








Then decided the clutch cover could use a little dressing up.
got the indelible paint stick out and re did the letters..
nothing fancy,had to make sure the effect matched the rest of the saw,didnt want letters to look brand new 








before letters touch up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I have no experience workin on the saw Mark is working on......but it sounds very similar to the Jonsereds 66E and 70E ealy style SEM igns. Under the flywhel no adjustment...they either work or they don't......kinda thing..connections all along the way add possible fail points as well...could be anything...Pics??



A trial and error method will eventually work,...most times. You really need the test flywheel with the open hatches that allow access to the components under the flywheel when it is mounted on the saw. You need the correct flywheel also. The flywheel for the points system looks just like te one from the electronic system but the magnets are set up in the opposite pole sequence, points is N.N.N.S if I rember correctly and electronic is setup as S.S.S.N.. They cannot be interchanged and still work, there is 4 magnets on the underside of the flywheel ring if IIRC.


----------



## farrell

This sounds like a very bad design!! Make a better wheel chock? Boat anchor? Target practice?
Anyway to modify existing flywheel to allow access and still be able to run using it?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Crazy day for guns and saws!!!

Swapped for the 28-2. 

Bought a Lil Stihl. And asked the guy if he had a canthook too. Yup!!

Talked for an hour. Gonna sell a J red 2045. 

The S&W 625-6 is magnaported. Kwap

357 Max is waaay too much. 

The Husky I have been drooling over sold a couple of weeks ago!!!!!!!

And I'll never find another like it. Only 250-300 made!!

It is a sad day in Muddville!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OH two 6 went onback burner out in the yard for awhile
> maybe rain clean it of some so i can find th impulse line ??
> 
> meenwhile ( jerry while ) i played with the OH11 some more..
> cant hardly tell this aint a stock AV mount can ya ??
> just a rubber stopper from the harware store !! LOL !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then i dressed the bar and painted it "hamertex" silver,sorta grey..
> then a decal John sent me,think from scooterbum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUt he only sent me on of each color so i had to do the other side this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then decided the clutch cover could use a little dressing up.
> got the indelible paint stick out and re did the letters..
> nothing fancy,had to make sure the effect matched the rest of the saw,didnt want letters to look brand new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before letters touch up.




Dayuuuummm,...Ron dressing up a Stihl,...world is gonna tilt a bit....LOL
Very nice job you did tyhere Ron....


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> This sounds like a very bad design!! Make a better wheel chock? Boat anchor? Target practice?
> Anyway to modify existing flywheel to allow access and still be able to run using it?



It's a STEAL ,,good german BEERgineering ! LOL !! 
no wonder nobody likes them.
HEY !! dont blame me,i'm just doing my thankless job..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH two 6 went onback burner out in the yard for awhile
> maybe rain clean it of some so i can find th impulse line ??
> 
> meenwhile ( jerry while ) i played with the OH11 some more..
> cant hardly tell this aint a stock AV mount can ya ??
> just a rubber stopper from the harware store !! LOL !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then i dressed the bar and painted it "hamertex" silver,sorta grey..
> then a decal John sent me,think from scooterbum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUt he only sent me on of each color so i had to do the other side this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then decided the clutch cover could use a little dressing up.
> got the indelible paint stick out and re did the letters..
> nothing fancy,had to make sure the effect matched the rest of the saw,didnt want letters to look brand new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before letters touch up.



Guess I should have sent the same color stickers! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Makes me feel better to know I'm not the only one having the problem. 

Flywheel has one magnet. Says SEM in it like the coil. Wiring is solid. Has continuity. Well tty and sneak away and get pics. Its only adjustable a matter of degrees. Nothing laterally. 

I guess it could just be the coil...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess I should have sent the same color stickers! LOL



Who would ever thought Ron would actually use them....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time !! For the Slug,been a rough couple days on this Ol Phart !

Yous all have a goodin !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who would ever thought Ron would actually use them....LOL



I sent them as a joke !  :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Time !! For the Slug,been a rough couple days on this Ol Phart !
> 
> Yous all have a goodin !



Night John


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I sent them as a joke ! :msp_w00t:



That`s what I figured....LOL


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Makes me feel better to know I'm not the only one having the problem.
> 
> Flywheel has one magnet. Says SEM in it like the coil. Wiring is solid. Has continuity. Well tty and sneak away and get pics. Its only adjustable a matter of degrees. Nothing laterally.
> 
> I guess it could just be the coil...



Those coils have always been a pain. No you can't adjust the gap. There is no gap to adjust. The coil mounts to the case and the flywheel goes over it. I have some more coils heading your way. I'll ship them tomorrow. Usually they have spark until they get hot. Then they quit. Do you have another plug wire to try? The wire on those saws make a funky turn and can test good when you straighten them but fail when you bend them. I have different setup but it will not work on your recoil. The dawgs are different and it won't work. You can't swap out recoil setups from old style to new style either. I have a thread in the swap met trying to help you but no takers yet.


----------



## AU_K2500

Yeah. I've got two plug wires now. I'll keep messing with it. And I'll keep an eye out for those coils. Thanks again for your help Scott.


----------



## farrell

Mornin slackers!
Up feeding the lil guy!
Then back to bed!!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Get up ya buncha slackers! 


Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah..yeah...yeah...I'mup.....filled both stoves....coffee's hot.....attitudes bad....I'm feeling good about today.....so far.......


----------



## dancan

Morning Jacob , ZZZSlackerz and otherz .


----------



## dancan

And Mr.BadAttitude .


----------



## tbone75

Slug is up ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Morning dan......Hey, I forgot to ask is your friend coming in a big truck or an auto???


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Slug is up ! LOL




Mornin John.......How goes it????


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> And Mr.BadAttitude .



humbug...........


----------



## tbone75

Got to go fire up the stove,only 32 out there. YUK :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin John.......How goes it????



Not to bad right now? Hope it stays that way ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Caravan .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Caravan .



k...thanks!!


----------



## Cantdog

AHHhhh....breakfast is ready........nice big bowl of oatmeal..cooked with lots of cinnamon, nutmeg, a good dash of cloves and a handful of rasins tossed in and topped with 2 tsp of dark brown sugar......mmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........the porrage of Champions!!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Slug is up ! LOL



What are you doin' up ?
Isn't it like midnight in your timezone ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ah. Tiz a silly place.....

Night all. Lots of folks up this morning....


----------



## tbone75

Stove didn't want to take off this morning.Didn't fill it up before I went to bed! :msp_thumbdn: Old well casing don't stay warm enough at times,then I get the place smoky if I don't burn enough newspapers to start.Like I did this morning ! LOL
So now the back door is cracked and basement window is open ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Night/Day Rob , I'm off to work .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What are you doin' up ?
> Isn't it like midnight in your timezone ??



Went to bed early ! Braved one of them sleeping pills too ! Got some sleep for a change!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ah. Tiz a silly place.....
> 
> Night all. Lots of folks up this morning....



Nite Rob !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> ......I get the place smoky ......Like I did this morning ! LOL
> So now the back door is cracked and basement window is open ! LOL



Kinda sounds like a teenager tryin' to get rid of "The Smoke" before the parents get home LOL


----------



## tbone75

58 today,67 Sat. & Sun. :msp_thumbsup: Then rain Mon. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Enjoy the posts. 

Night all.


----------



## Cantdog

Nite Rob.....


----------



## Cantdog

Ahh......Attitude's improving....nice warm bowl of oatmeal and a couple large black coffees changes everything.......like a ray of sunshine....or a drink of moonshine........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ahh......Attitude's improving....nice warm bowl of oatmeal and a couple large black coffees changes everything.......like a ray of sunshine....or a drink of moonshine........



Moonshine will change a lot of things! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Cotton candy , more gooder


----------



## dancan

I guess I'll dig the 5$ Kita out of the trunk today to see what I have .


----------



## dancan

Well , looks like I got a new chain and a bar cover for 5$ , it's going to need a piston possibly a cylinder from the looks of the missing gouge in the piston to turn it back into a chainsaw .







It does have spark :msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I sent them as a joke ! :msp_w00t:



joke !!! ???

JOKE !!! ??JOKE !! ???

and i thot you wuz been nice


----------



## farrell

Mornin again all!


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
Dan are you sure Jerry knows how to fix those Kita's.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> joke !!! ???
> 
> JOKE !!! ??JOKE !! ???
> 
> and i thot you wuz been nice



Yes I was been nice ! :monkey:


----------



## tbone75

Got my chuck key made for the lathe.Ground down,sanded and painted! Now I can do something with it? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas. Its friday, which makes today slightly more bearable. 

Have to stop by the PO on the way home and pick up 81 stamps for thank you cards....

Got the monkey ward that wouldnt spark apart with the points cleaned and ready to go back together, get gapped, and tested again. 

May try and get another flywheel for the TS350, just to eliminate a variable....couldnt hurt.


----------



## sefh3

Here's one. Price isn't too bad

Stihl TS 350 TS350 08S SEM Flywheel Part 1108 400 1205 | eBay


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Morning all,
> Dan are you sure Jerry knows how to fix those Kita's.



May not need to , I got my 5$ worth already LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Here's one. Price isn't too bad
> 
> Stihl TS 350 TS350 08S SEM Flywheel Part 1108 400 1205 | eBay



holy kwap, is that what they go for? Im talking to the guy that sold me the coil off the TS350 AVE and hes got one, Maybe for a little less.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> May not need to , I got my 5$ worth already LOL



Be a good one for you to do yourself ! Give Ol Beavertailguy600 a little break ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Here's one. Price isn't too bad
> 
> Stihl TS 350 TS350 08S SEM Flywheel Part 1108 400 1205 | eBay



I gave 50 bucks for the 6401 flywheel. Little over 100.00 new.


----------



## tbone75

Guess I am stihl getting the new stove Sat. I don't want to wait because its going to nice this weekend. Plus I may use less wood?
No word out of my buddy to see when that auction is?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> May not need to , I got my 5$ worth already LOL



I will give you $10. for the rest of it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Reading back over last night`s posts I see where Mark is working with the SEM ignition on his TS350. They are a little different than the Bosch setup and if it were me I would toss that whole mess and go with the Bosch. I have had many SEM setups crap out and they are a real pain to get back in working order, they won`t last long either if put back together with used parts. I swap in all Bosch parts and they will run a good long time, never had one come back yet.
My Sachs Dolmar 133 came with a dead SEM setup in it, I messed aound swapping in and out SEM parts for a few days, could get spark but then would lose it. Got a complete Bosch setup and once installed and adjusted it has great blue spark any time I start that saw up.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will give you $10. for the rest of it.



WooHoo !! I doubled my $$


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess I am stihl getting the new stove Sat. I don't want to wait because its going to nice this weekend. Plus I may use less wood?
> No word out of my buddy to see when that auction is?



I need a stove that uses more wood!! I seem to be gaining on my woodpile, I burn about 3 cord per year and haul home 6-8 easily. Just have to stop bringing it home I guess but it is hard for me to just leave it there and let the excavator pile it up into a huge bonfire, up in smoke so we say.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> WooHoo !! I doubled my $$



Better, you keep the bar and chain plus get a ten spot for what`s left. You got anything that bar and chain will fit?


----------



## dancan

Nah , it's all yours LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Nah , it's all yours LOL



Whooohooo,....I got me another Blue Dolmar!!!,...wait a minute,......what the h-ll am I going to do with that!! I need a little saw like that like I need all the other saws I got,....well it can be a future project I guess. Thanks Dan,.......I guess......LOL


----------



## sefh3

On those TS350's I don't think you can just swap out the recoils on them. I could be thinking of a different model but I think the shaft for the recoil to go on is bigger on the Bosch setups then the SEM. I could be wrong though.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jerry. I thought about that. I'm afraid it wouldn't be cost effective. Would need new crank, clutch, ign module, flywheel and possibly starter and pawls....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I need a stove that uses more wood!! I seem to be gaining on my woodpile, I burn about 3 cord per year and haul home 6-8 easily. Just have to stop bringing it home I guess but it is hard for me to just leave it there and let the excavator pile it up into a huge bonfire, up in smoke so we say.



Wish I had that problem! Last couple years been a little rough getting wood! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Jerry. I thought about that. I'm afraid it wouldn't be cost effective. Would need new crank, clutch, ign module, flywheel and possibly starter and pawls....



I have to admit that I have not worked on that many TS350`s, they seem to be just like the 08 series of Stihl`s with attachments on them to make them a cut off saw. I would think the flywheel and coil setups would be all that was needed and I could see there being a different starter setup. Never would have guessed that there was a different crank and clutch needed. Guess you will have to stick with replacing various SEM parts til you hit the right combination. My brother has a TS350 at his repair shop that does not have spark. I have mentioned several times that it would be easy to get that fixed and going again. Best I leave it there..LOL

I have a near new 08S that was leftover stock at an older dealership, I had just completed changing out an exterior steel entrance door and frame setup for them. They were in the process of packing up and moving and let me look around at all the stuff they were thinking of throwing out into the trash. Under a pile of boxes and used parts I found this old 08S that had not been sold but had a few parts robbed off it. Took it home and found some good NOS parts for it but have never started it up, never had gas in it so I will just keep it as a shelf queen.

[video]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-n0HQ9nc5QGk/SYY-E4qRzOI/AAAAAAAADUY/p_kwjdHWc80/s576/IMG_3316.JPG?gl=US[/video]


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wish I had that problem! Last couple years been a little rough getting wood! LOL



That may happen to me in coming years but as long as I can run a chainsaw I will have way more wood than I can burn myself. With your bad back it would be hard to get your own wood but you seem to be doing pretty well with swapping chainsaw repairs for wood so far. If there are any arborist outfits in your area they often are looking for places to dump trees/wood often for free or sometimes a few bucks to cover delivery gas. Depends if they are busy enough that they don`t have time or a place to cut it up and sell it commercially. On the lots I cut off the wood will just be piled and burned with the brush if I didn`t take it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have to admit that I have not worked on that many TS350`s, they seem to be just like the 08 series of Stihl`s with attachments on them to make them a cut off saw. I would think the flywheel and coil setups would be all that was needed and I could see there being a different starter setup. Never would have guessed that there was a different crank and clutch needed. Guess you will have to stick with replacing various SEM parts til you hit the right combination. My brother has a TS350 at his repair shop that does not have spark. I have mentioned several times that it would be easy to get that fixed and going again. Best I leave it there..LOL
> 
> I have a near new 08S that was leftover stock at an older dealership, I had just completed changing out an exterior steel entrance door and frame setup for them. They were in the process of packing up and moving and let me look around at all the stuff they were thinking of throwing out into the trash. Under a pile of boxes and used parts I found this old 08S that had not been sold but had a few parts robbed off it. Took it home and found some good NOS parts for it but have never started it up, never had gas in it so I will just keep it as a shelf queen.



That shelf must be WAY over loaded ! Better send a few down my way !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That may happen to me in coming years but as long as I can run a chainsaw I will have way more wood than I can burn myself. With your bad back it would be hard to get your own wood but you seem to be doing pretty well with swapping chainsaw repairs for wood so far. If there are any arborist outfits in your area they often are looking for places to dump trees/wood often for free or sometimes a few bucks to cover delivery gas. Depends if they are busy enough that they don`t have time or a place to cut it up and sell it commercially. On the lots I cut off the wood will just be piled and burned with the brush if I didn`t take it.



I know some guys that work at them places,just haven't been able to catch them? Never know where they will be? LOL
This swapping saws for wood is going OK so far! LOL Going to ask the guy I rebuilt the 2159 if he wants to do some swapping? Bet he will ! LOL
Plus he has another one of the same saws he may want fixed? But older and more wore out ! Need to see if its worth fixing first?
Someone made a mistake and sent me another 359 P&C for free!  Long as they don't catch it? LOL
I do have 2 more saws I can use it on! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> On those TS350's I don't think you can just swap out the recoils on them. I could be thinking of a different model but I think the shaft for the recoil to go on is bigger on the Bosch setups then the SEM. I could be wrong though.



You could be very right about that, the SEM flywheel is made differently from the Bosch ones, the Bosch has a deep recessed cup for the starter to sit inside, the SEM has a flatter utside shape that a steel rin bolts up to I think. I have not had one apart for a long time, my shelf queen was completed a few years ago and I have not had one apart in the last couple of years.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That shelf must be WAY over loaded ! Better send a few down my way !



LOL,...I actually have to buy some more 2"X 12" planks to build more shelves as all the shelves are now overloaded as well as all the work benches, every storage building is also over filled with them. Guess it would be cheaper to find boxes and ship them off.


----------



## tbone75

Just went out and shot the 25-06 for the first time! Very nice ! Very little kick,surprised me ! All I need to do now is wait on a chuck or coyote ! Or anything else that gets in the scope ! LOL Was going to go with a bigger power scope,don't think I will. This Burris seems fairly good.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I actually have to buy some more 2"X 12" planks to build more shelves as all the shelves are now overloaded as well as all the work benches, every storage building is also over filled with them. Guess it would be cheaper to find boxes and ship them off.



Need me to send a tractor trailer up? :msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just went out and shot the 25-06 for the first time! Very nice ! Very little kick,surprised me ! All I need to do now is wait on a chuck or coyote ! Or anything else that gets in the scope ! LOL Was going to go with a bigger power scope,don't think I will. This Burris seems fairly good.



Should be a fairly flat shooting rifle with good bullet speed. The 22-06`s shure are.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Should be a fairly flat shooting rifle with good bullet speed. The 22-06`s shure are.



Should be very flat shooting.Get this ammo shot up so I can have some brass then get to loading some stuff up,see what I can get it to do? LOL I love working up loads!
Some how forgot to get a neck sizer die? Much easier after you get a good load. Coarse in this rifle I shouldn't need anything else?


----------



## tbone75

I better go fire up the 2159 so I can send it home!
And fire up the lathe !! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Just went out and shot the 25-06 for the first time! Very nice ! Very little kick,surprised me ! All I need to do now is wait on a chuck or coyote ! Or anything else that gets in the scope ! LOL Was going to go with a bigger power scope,don't think I will. This Burris seems fairly good.



What power you using?

Morning all!!!! Up early for Dads PT.....yawn.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Should be very flat shooting.Get this ammo shot up so I can have some brass then get to loading some stuff up,see what I can get it to do? LOL I love working up loads!
> Some how forgot to get a neck sizer die? Much easier after you get a good load. Coarse in this rifle I shouldn't need anything else?



I wish my gun building friend was still around, he was a gun building nut if there ever was one. He was constantly building new caliber guns, was never satisfied with a stock size or bore rifle. He reloaded as well and had loads made up and recorded for every gun ever made. He was an excellent machinist and made all hi own dies and bushings for reloading his inventions. He used to load me 3" magnum loads for my 12 ga Remington 1100 waterfowler, good thing that one is recoil ported cause it jarred anyone that fired his loads and would kill cleanly 25 yards further out than anyone using the best factory 3" magnum loads. That was back when we could still use lead shot, now we are stuck with steel shot and I won`t fire it through my guns. I have tried bismuth and its not bad but nothing like the lead shot of old..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> What powder you using?
> 
> Morning all!!!! Up early for Dads PT.....yawn.



Hi uncle ,Rob,...I fixed that question for ya.


----------



## dancan

Mmmm 450-FISH , John and Mark wouldn't like it though ..........They don't serve grits .


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hi uncle ,Rob,...I fixed that question for ya.



Dern auto correct!!!! 

Thanks Jerry !!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Mmmm 450-FISH , John and Mark wouldn't like it though ..........They don't serve grits .



I'll have you know that I have eaten at a lot of restraunts that don't serve grits.
.

At least 3-4 in my entire life.

I sure do like fish though.
..what is 450-fish?


----------



## farrell

Back from the gun shop got the new scope on the wife's rifle looks much more better!!! Nikon prostaff 3-9x40 with bdc in silver!


----------



## dancan

Welcome to Fredie's Fantastic Fish House!

Mmmm , that was good , sorry none left to share .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> What power you using?
> 
> Morning all!!!! Up early for Dads PT.....yawn.



2-7 Burris Full Field on it.

Powder? No idea yet. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Mmmm 450-FISH , John and Mark wouldn't like it though ..........They don't serve grits .



Aunt Dan,I aint that far South ! I don't eat grits ! YUK ! Fish I like ! !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Welcome to Fredie's Fantastic Fish House!
> 
> Mmmm , that was good , sorry none left to share .



Didn't see anything that looked like a Fredie? LOL Just one pic that flashed a couple times.


----------



## tbone75

I did know a woman they called Fred ? She had 3 grape Ape brothers,and could beat any of them arses! Only one brother left my age,and he was shot in the head by his BIL ! Fred's husband! Not in great shape,but stihl kicking! A 22rf right in the forehead ! Ya didn't want on there bad side! Bunch of loons !


----------



## tbone75

In other news,the 2159 can go home !  Fired right up and running great!
Back break now,had to go play with it for a tank. LOL

Got to say this is a better day than I have been having! Maybe the new pills helped?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> In other news,the 2159 can go home !  Fired right up and running great!
> Back break now,had to go play with it for a tank. LOL
> 
> Got to say this is a better day than I have been having! Maybe the new pills helped?



Good to see you getting something accomplished today John!

25-06 is a nice a caliber! Hard to find ammo for tho.......


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Good to see you getting something accomplished today John!
> 
> 25-06 is a nice a caliber! Hard to find ammo for tho.......



No problem on ammo around here? Plus I don't need to buy any. LOL

Bout dang time I got something done in one day! LOL

Next is a piece of round wood and the lathe!


----------



## roncoinc

Dang !! time to open the doors !
woodstove going,,85 deg inside !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Dang !! time to open the doors !
> woodstove going,,85 deg inside !



All the smelly paint burned off?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Just got up, ready for another night at the grindstone  

Major breakdown on my machine last night, was kind of funny seeing the look on the maintnence guys face when I showed him what was wrong with the machine.  

Looking at buying an ol truck, I think im comin down with TAD! 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Just got up, ready for another night at the grindstone
> 
> Major breakdown on my machine last night, was kind of funny seeing the look on the maintnence guys face when I showed him what was wrong with the machine.
> 
> Looking at buying an ol truck, I think im comin down with TAD!
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2



Whatcha working at nowadays??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl didn't get to play with the lathe yet! Had 2 guys I use to work with drop off saws to fix. LOL One said he need a yard saw,so sold him a MS170. LOL Said his Husky 61 was just to big for his little yard trees. LOL The other guy brought a MS250 he just wants me to go over it.Stihl runs,how bad ??

Now maybe I can go do something with the lathe?


----------



## tbone75

I got it made ! The OL unloaded a truck load of slabs while I was talking saws! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. !!

Adam must be rich!!! He buys store-bought ammo. 

I remember store-bought. A long time ago. Lol


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whatcha working at nowadays??



General Mills, im palatizing granola bars now. Boring job, but pays good. 
Trying to work up to forklift driver.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John. !!
> 
> Adam must be rich!!! He buys store-bought ammo.
> 
> I remember store-bought. A long time ago. Lol



No not rich......to poor to buy reloading equipment. So a box of shells here and there. 
Prolly wont matter much shortly when THEY start banning things again!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

farrell said:


> No not rich......to poor to buy reloading equipment. So a box of shells here and there.
> Prolly wont matter much shortly when THEY start banning things again!!



I guess I should start stockin up on guns, shouldnt I? LOL


Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> No not rich......to poor to buy reloading equipment. So a box of shells here and there.
> Prolly wont matter much shortly when THEY start banning things again!!



Get a cheap Lee nutcracker. Pays for itself quick


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Get a cheap Lee nutcracker. Pays for itself quick



I'm sure it does! Only other problem with it is really don't have a place to do it.......unless I do it in the bedroom but then the wife would prolly shoot me (its were all my huntin and fishing stuff is now)!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Get a cheap Lee nutcracker. Pays for itself quick



I've got a LEE pecan nutcracker....does that count?

Lee makes good stuff. So does Dillon. I need to dig out the photos of he custom loading table I built. All the loaders were bolted to plates with beveled edges. There were cutouts in the table top with the reverse bevel. You pulled out a filler piece and slid in your press. No clamps or thumb screws. And a clean clear work bench at the end of the day. Shelves had the same cut out for storage.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Aunt Dan,I aint that far South ! I don't eat grits ! YUK ! Fish I like ! !



Seen what you called food , sounded like grits to me .



tbone75 said:


> Didn't see anything that looked like a Fredie? LOL Just one pic that flashed a couple times.



Fredie is a women LOL

They even bring the order out to the car for me :smile2:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I'm sure it does! Only other problem with it is really don't have a place to do it.......unless I do it in the bedroom but then the wife would prolly shoot me (its were all my huntin and fishing stuff is now)!



I used to have my daughter size and deprime cases while she watched cartoons. 

She liked to shoot.... SOOOOOOOOOOO ;-))

You don't mind SHOOTING reloads do ya?????


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> All the smelly paint burned off?



yeh,,to bad they couldnt put that in a spray can,,also two stroke smoke and we could use it as bathroom deoderizer


----------



## roncoinc

Uncle Mongo MEEn 

send Ron loctite bottle with childproof cap !!

Ron squeeze bottle,,,make BIG mess !! :redface:


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I used to have my daughter size and deprime cases while she watched cartoons.
> 
> She liked to shoot.... SOOOOOOOOOOO ;-))
> 
> You don't mind SHOOTING reloads do ya?????



My uncles do some reloading....they loaded my brothers 7mm rounds for his rifle (same as my wife's)....they shoot nice I have shot several deer with 7mm reloads (shoot in the neck)!


----------



## roncoinc

Jreds 70E done !!
bag and tag..
durn stickers pricey,,$14 for two ??
at least now i cant tell what make and model it is


----------



## roncoinc

SO ???

has anybody ordered any ultrasonic cleaners for carbs ??


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Uncle Mongo MEEn
> 
> send Ron loctite bottle with childproof cap !!
> 
> Ron squeeze bottle,,,make BIG mess !! :redface:



Wasn't childproof enough .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I did know a woman they called Fred ? She had 3 grape Ape brothers,and could beat any of them arses! Only one brother left my age,and he was shot in the head by his BIL ! Fred's husband! Not in great shape,but stihl kicking! A 22rf right in the forehead ! Ya didn't want on there bad side! Bunch of loons !




HaHaHa.....sounds like home!! We got a guy we call "Head Shot"...........he's from here but moved to NY and had a live in girlfriend......he comes home middle of the afternoon....an finds his true love is not JUST his but a couple other guys as well.....kicked her azz out an got down to drinkin......decided to end it all in a fit of deep depression......pulled the hammer back on his trusty 22rf wheel gun and pops himself in the head.....he comes from old farm stock...head like a ram, so of course it doesn't kill him...can't penetrate solid bone so it just whizzes around under the surface cutting off eye nerves an stuff til it runs out of gas.....so now he's head short....cops come and save him......research the gun and find it was involved in a murder in Texas yrs before.....lol so now he's head shot and busted ...says some guy gave him the gun...(which I am sure he did) but cops don't care once he's healed enough off to prison he goes.....now he's a head shot felon...don't think right...don't see right......but the irony of it all is he 100% disabled and gets a check once a month forever.......drives a better truck than I do.......


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Jreds 70E done !!
> bag and tag..
> durn stickers pricey,,$14 for two ??
> at least now i cant tell what make and model it is



Lookin good Ron......you run it in wood yet???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> SO ???
> 
> has anybody ordered any ultrasonic cleaners for carbs ??



Already got one? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

hehehehehehehehhe!!!!! Knee feels better already......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa.....sounds like home!! We got a guy we call "Head Shot"...........he's from here but moved to NY and had a live in girlfriend......he comes home middle of the afternoon....an finds his true love is not JUST his but a couple other guys as well.....kicked her azz out an got down to drinkin......decided to end it all in a fit of deep depression......pulled the hammer back on his trusty 22rf wheel gun and pops himself in the head.....he comes from old farm stock...head like a ram, so of course it doesn't kill him...can't penetrate solid bone so it just whizzes around under the surface cutting off eye nerves an stuff til it runs out of gas.....so now he's head short....cops come and save him......research the gun and find it was involved in a murder in Texas yrs before.....lol so now he's head shot and busted ...says some guy gave him the gun...(which I am sure he did) but cops don't care once he's healed enough off to prison he goes.....now he's a head shot felon...don't think right...don't see right......but the irony of it all is he 100% disabled and gets a check once a month forever.......drives a better truck than I do.......



Us'n disabilitated people got it good !!


----------



## dancan

This guy has an ad for an auger , states he doesn't know what model so I ask to get the cylinder so I can figure out what he has .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Wasn't childproof enough .



Niether was your leg ??


----------



## dancan

OOps , here's the correspondence .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Lookin good Ron......you run it in wood yet???



Wood ?? cant get wood 

OH !!! that stuff goes in the stove !!

WHAt !! ?? and get the chain dirty !! ??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa.....sounds like home!! We got a guy we call "Head Shot"...........he's from here but moved to NY and had a live in girlfriend......he comes home middle of the afternoon....an finds his true love is not JUST his but a couple other guys as well.....kicked her azz out an got down to drinkin......decided to end it all in a fit of deep depression......pulled the hammer back on his trusty 22rf wheel gun and pops himself in the head.....he comes from old farm stock...head like a ram, so of course it doesn't kill him...can't penetrate solid bone so it just whizzes around under the surface cutting off eye nerves an stuff til it runs out of gas.....so now he's head short....cops come and save him......research the gun and find it was involved in a murder in Texas yrs before.....lol so now he's head shot and busted ...says some guy gave him the gun...(which I am sure he did) but cops don't care once he's healed enough off to prison he goes.....now he's a head shot felon...don't think right...don't see right......but the irony of it all is he 100% disabled and gets a check once a month forever.......drives a better truck than I do.......



LOL ......Sounds a lot like this guy! But he stihl sees OK,really don't think it hurt his brain function any ! Couldn't have got much worse. LOL But he is disabled,has to walk with a cane.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Us'n disabilitated people got it good !!



There's disabled...then there is unabled......this guy's life is not easy.....but he didn't even want to be where he was let alone where he is now......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> hehehehehehehehhe!!!!! Knee feels better already......



I suppose if you can drink ballentine you can take a step down and drink THAT ! ??
just dip you mug in the ditch runoff and save some money


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wood ?? cant get wood
> 
> OH !!! that stuff goes in the stove !!
> 
> WHAt !! ?? and get the chain dirty !! ??



Ron ! WTMI :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

Sooooo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

the saw guy shows up this evening to pick up the two husky 262's i checked out.
has to give them back to the owner.
gives me $40 for calling them dead and not worth fixing..

I think i may have a new profession !!
DEAD !! buy a new one !!
I could be a steel dealer !! LOL !!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> This guy has an ad for an auger , states he doesn't know what model so I ask to get the cylinder so I can figure out what he has .



Just buy the dang thing already ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> There's disabled...then there is unabled......this guy's life is not easy.....but he didn't even want to be where he was let alone where he is now......



I am happy to be the way I am over that!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I am happy to be the way I am over that!



" happy happy , joy joy "
time for another pill


----------



## dancan

I was trying to figure out how to word an apology for wasting his time .................Or just tell him I'll take it to get his address and send over some crackheads looking for a fix .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I am happy to be the way I am over that!




Yeah you know it sounds like a story........but I couldn't even make that up!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Impulse hose for the oh two 6 showed up today 

tomorrow will ,clean it,,how ??
fill pressure washer with gasoline and spray it down ??
so FEELTHY cant even SEE where the hose goes !

then triple med's and TRY replacing that german BEERgineerd POS !! 
if i can find a pair of homostats,,,,do they have to be married ?? from canada or veermont ??
i can tell this aint gonna be fun 

my other project today wuz easy,,but it wuz a swedidh saw


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> hehehehehehehehhe!!!!! Knee feels better already......



I bet it does!!
You lucky dog.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah you know it sounds like a story........but I couldn't even make that up!!!!



Hey.,,look at John,,could anybody make up THAT story ???


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was trying to figure out how to word an apology for wasting his time .................Or just tell him I'll take it to get his address and send over some crackheads looking for a fix .



I vote for crackheads !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet it does!!
> You lucky dog.....LOL



A lucky Dog is one that gets to go pee INSIDE,, Robin has to go OUTSIDE !!


----------



## roncoinc

Have i missed anybody ??
if i have please speak up..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey.,,look at John,,could anybody make up THAT story ???



It may be true,BUT...................... MEEN AZZ Ol Phart !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I suppose if you can drink ballentine you can take a step down and drink THAT ! ??
> just dip you mug in the ditch runoff and save some money




Smugglers came through just before noon...giving it away....said I'd take 24.....but my daughter got the first one before me......LOL!!


----------



## dancan

John's got a new script and he's happy and un-slug like .
Ron's got a new script and he's happy and un-Ron like .

I think the pharmacists gave out the wrong scripts .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Have i missed anybody ??
> if i have please speak up..



I take it back...................Your one FUNNY AZZ tonight ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Impulse hose for the oh two 6 showed up today
> 
> tomorrow will ,clean it,,how ??
> fill pressure washer with gasoline and spray it down ??
> so FEELTHY cant even SEE where the hose goes !
> 
> then triple med's and TRY replacing that german BEERgineerd POS !!
> if i can find a pair of homostats,,,,do they have to be married ?? from canada or veermont ??
> i can tell this aint gonna be fun
> 
> my other project today wuz easy,,but it wuz a swedidh saw



I just heard they legalized homo marriages in Maine and NY, should now be easy for you to get homostats now, they`s just next door.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> A lucky Dog is one that gets to go pee INSIDE,, Robin has to go OUTSIDE !!



Actually I prefer outside.......woof....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John's got a new script and he's happy and un-slug like .
> Ron's got a new script and he's happy and un-Ron like .
> 
> I think the pharmacists gave out the wrong scripts .



Your just mad cause you didn't get any new ones ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

From the guy that dropped off all the saws to work on was his own husky 55..
never seen one with a bad lower end but this one is bad..
had another with a toasted top end.
put both saws on the bench and in about an hour tore both apart and glued the new topend on his..
takes almost that long to get the carb off the oh2 six..
dem huskys SO easy to work on


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just heard they legalized homo marriages in Maine and NY, should now be easy for you to get homostats now, they`s just next door.....LOL



Jerry is here ! SLAM ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Smugglers came through just before noon...giving it away....said I'd take 24.....but my daughter got the first one before me......LOL!!



GIVING it away ???
what they do ??
take the alcohol out of it ??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Actually I prefer outside.......woof....



Back deck for me ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> John's got a new script and he's happy and un-slug like .
> Ron's got a new script and he's happy and un-Ron like .
> 
> I think the pharmacists gave out the wrong scripts .



I got the Canadian meds ! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Your just mad cause you didn't get any new ones ! :msp_w00t:



Well , I'm quite happy with my cotton candy ...........I got plenty :smile2:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> GIVING it away ???
> what they do ??
> take the alcohol out of it ??



Just usin my expert opinion....I don't think they did.....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Actually I prefer outside.......woof....



If you learned to go ON the newspaper would be nicer when cold out


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> It may be true,BUT...................... MEEN AZZ Ol Phart !! :msp_w00t:



Pssssssssssssssssssssssssssss...........................hey John...........best to keep a low profile and fly under the radar when ol'papa smurf goes on the war path!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I got the Canadian meds ! LOL !!





dancan said:


> Well , I'm quite happy with my cotton candy ...........I got plenty :smile2:



From Canada :smile2:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , I'm quite happy with my cotton candy ...........I got plenty :smile2:



Hey I like cotton candy ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> If you learned to go ON the newspaper would be nicer when cold out



Makes it hard to read though........I tried.......


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Pssssssssssssssssssssssssssss...........................hey John...........best to keep a low profile and fly under the radar when ol'papa smurf goes on the war path!



More fun to stir the pot ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Pssssssssssssssssssssssssssss...........................hey John...........best to keep a low profile and fly under the radar when ol'papa smurf goes on the war path!



HEY !!! 

I forgot ADAM !!

gimme a minit 

wait,,Adam has been nice to me,,good boy that he is


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Makes it hard to read though........I tried.......



LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

good one


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> From the guy that dropped off all the saws to work on was his own husky 55..
> never seen one with a bad lower end but this one is bad..
> had another with a toasted top end.
> put both saws on the bench and in about an hour tore both apart and glued the new topend on his..
> takes almost that long to get the carb off the oh2 six..
> dem huskys SO easy to work on



Yes they is Ron !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Hey I like cotton candy ! :msp_rolleyes:



I'm liking this "New to me" cotton candy , seems to be better than the plain old cotton candy I still have :smile2:


----------



## roncoinc

Sill waiting to hear on stuff mailed to NS and ohier ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HEY !!!
> 
> I forgot ADAM !!
> 
> gimme a minit
> 
> wait,,Adam has been nice to me,,good boy that he is



When did that ever stop you?


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Sill waiting to hear on stuff mailed to NS and ohier ??



I hope Jerry opens HIS inside !! heheeeheeheeeheehehee,,,,,,,,


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> HEY !!!
> 
> I forgot ADAM !!
> 
> gimme a minit
> 
> wait,,Adam has been nice to me,,good boy that he is



Oh chit! I've been spotted!!!!! Wait ................it's a friendly!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sill waiting to hear on stuff mailed to NS and ohier ??



Nuttin today?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> When did that ever stop you?



I may have to ask his wife's permission ??

Adams wife ?? can i pick on Adam ?? please ? huh ? please,,,,pretty please ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I hope Jerry opens HIS inside !! heheeeheeheeeheehehee,,,,,,,,



You wrap it in Stihl paper? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I hope Jerry opens HIS inside !! heheeeheeheeeheehehee,,,,,,,,



All packages that come my way are subject to a sniffer dog that can easily tell Stihl parts from Husky parts , if a package sets the dog off it gets dropped into the burn barrel....LOL
Packages never get opened inside, always opened outside on the deck, sometimes it takes a while for me to get around to opening packages, 3-5 days not unusual...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I think there are some people watchin us ??
i look down there and see them ??
be vewy carefull what you say,,they are watchin.... weally ..


----------



## AU_K2500

evening fellas. Three day weekend ahead. picked up some various stuff at the getitng store, including two walbro K10-WAT kits. 

yall have been busy.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I may have to ask his wife's permission ??
> 
> Adams wife ?? can i pick on Adam ?? please ? huh ? please,,,,pretty please ??



Hahahahahahaha..............................she wouldn't care even she got on here which she don't.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> All packages that come my way are subject to a sniffer dog that can easily tell Stihl parts from Husky parts , if a package sets the dog off it gets dropped into the burn barrel....LOL
> Packages never get opened inside, always opened outside on the deck, sometimes it takes a while for me to get around to opening packages, 3-5 days not unusual...LOL



Well,,i can understand that..
gives the fuse time to burn out !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Hahahahahahaha..............................she wouldn't care even she got on here which she don't.



Well,, i just see YOU askin permission for everything so i tho i should ??


----------



## dancan

It makes you wonder when you look down there and there's 28 guests .
Even saw Mrs.ArboristSite down there reading and reading .


----------



## roncoinc

Time for shrimp wrapped in bacon on the BARBIE !!!

you kids behave..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I think there are some people watchin us ??
> i look down there and see them ??
> be vewy carefull what you say,,they are watchin.... weally ..




Just because you recognise that you're paraniod.....don't meen they aren't out to get you.......lol!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well,,i can understand that..
> gives the fuse time to burn out !! LOL !!



They just get dropped into a steel Greenlee tool box, a big one and if they burn or blow up then no prob. I have recieved a couple boxes that were ticking....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Made my first thing on the lathe ! Muffler pipe !


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Time for shrimp wrapped in bacon on the BARBIE !!!
> 
> you kids behave..



Bacon wrapped Jalapeños stuffed with cream cheese baked in the oven before the bacon wrapped shrimp followed by bacon wrapped scallops :drool:

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm Good !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Made my first thing on the lathe ! Muffler pipe !



Is they Orange? I can`t see them....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

LOL my make over on the new 630 Supah....didn't work out so well...LOL! I installed a late model 670 muffler.....not quite enough plastic clearance......on the old style cover....meltage!! I decided there was simply to much heat being retained buy the muffler.....so I dual ported it and cut away the damage which was right where the second port was located.....whoa..run...retune.....and stand back....this is the hottest stock 630 I have ever run......it runs like a ported 630 with the big carb.......I may have to go look.....but I believe it's stock......but 4 strokin loudly at 14,200 ain't right.....hehehehehe!!!! But I do like it!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is they Orange? I can`t see them....LOL



Nope ! No orange any where! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Made my first thing on the lathe ! Muffler pipe !



WOW !! thats kewl !!
see ?? special Ed classes Do get results !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WOW !! thats kewl !!
> see ?? special Ed classes Do get results !!



They tried to get me today! I hid ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

Hey look John ! I can walk without the hint of injury , that's some right good cotton candy :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Uncle Mongo MEEn
> 
> send Ron loctite bottle with childproof cap !!
> 
> Ron squeeze bottle,,,make BIG mess !! :redface:



Lucky no BIG bottles were out of date. Lol

Heck I thought they said democrat proof. Bout as simple as it gets. 

The drills will be wrapped in tissue paper.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Lucky no BIG bottles were out of date. Lol
> 
> Heck I thought they said democrat proof. Bout as simple as it gets.
> 
> The drills will be wrapped in tissue paper.



Whats this democrap crap ??


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Lucky no BIG bottles were out of date. Lol
> 
> Heck I thought they said democrat proof. Bout as simple as it gets.
> 
> The drills will be wrapped in tissue paper.



Now that's funny


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Lucky no BIG bottles were out of date. Lol
> 
> Heck I thought they said democrat proof. Bout as simple as it gets.
> 
> The drills will be wrapped in tissue paper.



Uncle rob! What's up?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey look John ! I can walk without the hint of injury , that's some right good cotton candy :msp_biggrin:



You could share with a crippled old Slug !:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You could share with a crippled old Slug !:msp_rolleyes:



If that's what it takes to get you up here for a GTG they're in the mail !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If that's what it takes to get you up here for a GTG they're in the mail !



If it will work ! Give me a bag full !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL my make over on the new 630 Supah....didn't work out so well...LOL! I installed a late model 670 muffler.....not quite enough plastic clearance......on the old style cover....meltage!! I decided there was simply to much heat being retained buy the muffler.....so I dual ported it and cut away the damage which was right where the second port was located.....whoa..run...retune.....and stand back....this is the hottest stock 630 I have ever run......it runs like a ported 630 with the big carb.......I may have to go look.....but I believe it's stock......but 4 strokin loudly at 14,200 ain't right.....hehehehehe!!!! But I do like it!!!!



Strange isn`t it? Every once in a long while a certain saw will seem to be something special, one that really stands out. For me its a 036 PRO that Bruce got me from Ontario. It had been straight gassed so I bought an old stock P&C for it before it even got here. I sat down one evening and reshaped all the ports, something I eldom if ever do before I get the saw in my hands. When it got here I was in a hurry, I had two days in the winter to clear a roadway that was 30' wide and just a little over 300 yds long through nice hardwood. I put it together the night before only checking the squish through the sparkplug hole, it was a mere .018 and I deemed that ok for a new rebuild on that saw. I took 2 044`s and the 036 with me, each filled with fuel and bar oil. I ran the first 044 til it was empty, then thought I would try the 036 next, well when that saw lit off I knew immediately it was different, when the chain hit the wood I actually did double intake of air. That saw was all I used the rest of that day and the next, its still my most favored saw I own. I really need to take that one apart and figure out its timing numbers, even measure its port sizes cause I would really like to make another just like it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Whats this democrap crap ??



How did I know that wouldn't get past your PC software. 

Hey Ron.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Made my first thing on the lathe ! Muffler pipe !



Your cuticles look nice too. Who does them for you?? Lol

Nice work John.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Strange isn`t it? Every once in a long while a certain saw will seem to be something special, one that really stands out. For me its a 036 PRO that Bruce got me from Ontario. It had been straight gassed so I bought an old stock P&C for it before it even got here. I sat down one evening and reshaped all the ports, something I eldom if ever do before I get the saw in my hands. When it got here I was in a hurry, I had two days in the winter to clear a roadway that was 30' wide and just a little over 300 yds long through nice hardwood. I put it together the night before only checking the squish through the sparkplug hole, it was a mere .018 and I deemed that ok for a new rebuild on that saw. I took 2 044`s and the 036 with me, each filled with fuel and bar oil. I ran the first 044 til it was empty, then thought I would try the 036 next, well when that saw lit off I knew immediately it was different, when the chain hit the wood I actually did double intake of air. That saw was all I used the rest of that day and the next, its still my most favored saw I own. I really need to take that one apart and figure out its timing numbers, even measure its port sizes cause I would really like to make another just like it.



Yes it is amazing how one in a thousand will out perform its mates. The Jonsered 630 and the Stihle 036 are the almost the same .....enginewise..atleast....and they both make good power when average and the exceptional ones really rip!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Your cuticles look nice too. Who does them for you?? Lol
> 
> Nice work John.



Did you see that finger in there just for you? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Your cuticles look nice too. Who does them for you?? Lol
> 
> Nice work John.



Your funny ! All it is a piece of pipe shaved down! LOL 

Hey..........no blood was spilled !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Did you see that finger in there just for you? :msp_rolleyes:



A finger for Uncle rob ??


----------



## roncoinc

Been looking for a wireless tach..
cant find anything but JUNK !!

guess i'll look at snap on ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

It is hellish catching up with you Chatty Cathies. 

Everytime I hit a new page, you had filled another. 

Evening all. 

Adam. I may have to get some store-bought. Never had a gun in this caliber. 

Got any varmits up there. 

Got to go check on the rifle.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is amazing how one in a thousand will out perform its mates. The Jonsered 630 and the Stihle 036 are the almost the same .....enginewise..atleast....and they both make good power when average and the exceptional ones really rip!!!



I now own 5 of them and have run many others I have had in for service. Mine are all ported except for the last one I just built so they are stronger than stock, just that one saw stands out, it may have more compression, it may have better timing numbers or it just might be the shape/size of the transfers between the base and upper trans ports but either one or all of them together makes this one just stand out from the rest. It is an older style cylinder with no decomp, was never made to have a decomp, may just be something in that cylinder the rest don`t have.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Been looking for a wireless tach..
> cant find anything but JUNK !!
> 
> guess i'll look at snap on ??



:msp_scared:


----------



## Joe Homeowner

What's a "cuticle" ? Like the mandated Humboldt or Cute Bay Cut ?:baffle:


----------



## tbone75

Slug is getting tired ! No naps today !


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> It is hellish catching up with you Chatty Cathies.
> 
> Everytime I hit a new page, you had filled another.
> 
> Evening all.
> 
> Adam. I may have to get some store-bought. Never had a gun in this caliber.
> 
> Got any varmits up there.
> 
> Got to go check on the rifle.



Chucks, yotes, crows


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Slug is getting tired ! No naps today !



NAPs ??
that in betwen diaper changes ??

feels good to get a nights rest dont it ??
stay up all day and go to bed ready to sleep 

i wonder whats it's like not waking up for 6 hours or so,or four hours ??
i usually go about two hours ..takes me 8 hrs to get 5 hrs sleep.
if i ever got 8 hrs i wouldnt know what to do !


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!!
you kids can go back to being bad now


----------



## tbone75

Guess you guys tired of picking on each other? LOL

May as well go to bed and try for an early start again !

Hope to get the new stove home and hooked up tomorrow ! Got lots of help waiting for me to call !

You all have a good nite! Ron seems to mellowed out now. LOL He was one funny Smurf tonight !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NAPs ??
> that in betwen diaper changes ??
> 
> feels good to get a nights rest dont it ??
> stay up all day and go to bed ready to sleep
> 
> i wonder whats it's like not waking up for 6 hours or so,or four hours ??
> i usually go about two hours ..takes me 8 hrs to get 5 hrs sleep.
> if i ever got 8 hrs i wouldnt know what to do !



Know all about that chit ! I am so happy if I can sleep 4 hrs. without getting up !


----------



## AU_K2500

Guess I missed everyone. Got spark on both broken tuds now. Woo hoo!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me also.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Chucks, yotes, crows



CZ 527 you are gonna like lad.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> CZ 527 you are gonna like lad.



Hey Rob. You figure out what saws you want dogs for? I've got a small medium and large pattern for large stihls 046, 066 etc.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> CZ 527 you are gonna like lad.



Bet I will! I'm a lil torn currently whether I want a second rifle or an autoloading shotgun or a ar15 before they are banned............


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Bet I will! I'm a lil torn currently whether I want a second rifle or an autoloading shotgun or a ar15 before they are banned............



I got my "assault rifle". A Ruger semi auto 44 mag deerslayer. 

300 gr bullets and belly fed tube. 

My take on assault rifle. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Rob. You figure out what saws you want dogs for? I've got a small medium and large pattern for large stihls 046, 066 etc.



I got to figure that out. Lol 

And get some metal.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I got my "assault rifle". A Ruger semi auto 44 mag deerslayer.
> 
> 300 gr bullets and belly fed tube.
> 
> My take on assault rifle. Lol



I kinda thot if I decided to get a semi auto might look at ruger mini 14. Lot of money to spend on something I can't hunt with.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I kinda thot if I decided to get a semi auto might look at ruger mini 14. Lot of money to spend on something I can't hunt with.



We'll shoot W&U guns. Weird & Unusual. 

44 semiautomatic is silly good fun. I'd like to rechamber and rebore to 45 LC


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> We'll shoot W&U guns. Weird & Unusual.
> 
> 44 semiautomatic is silly good fun. I'd like to rechamber and rebore to 45 LC



That would be different! 
The one gun shop up here had Winchester 94ae in .45lc that I liked.
We tend to be fairly simple with our guns.
A few on my wish list tho!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. On the tube fabrication front. 

For thin wall tubing. 

For 1" ID with .030 wall. Up to may be 6" long. 

Let's start with 3 inch. Take a 6" piece of 1 1/4" stock and leave 3" out of the chuck. Center drill. 

Drill a 7/8" hole 3" deep. Then drill a 1" hole maybe a half inch deep. 

Turn down the first inch to 1.060". Then the next 1". Then the next. 

Sand and John Wayne Scotchbrite the outside. Now drill the rest of the hollow length with the 1" drill. 

With a sharp drill you are fine. If you bore the first 1/2" to .995" you will get a little more concentric hole. But not by much. 

Now go braze it to a muffler.o


----------



## farrell

Morning slackers!


----------



## dancan

Yup , You're correct .


----------



## Stihl 041S

The truth be told


----------



## aikiman2000

morning/ night every one! finely got a slight amount of snow. its good to finely see some white!

H-man in alaska


----------



## dancan

Easier to go rabbit hunting when there is no snow , just look for the Javex bottles .

Did the rim fit the 361 ?


----------



## Cantdog

(hic)

Mornin All.........


----------



## dancan

MORNING Robin .
Any left or all empty ?


----------



## aikiman2000

so this was interesting.......i used to have a ancient pre-emissions era blaze king wood stove, put out decent heat, finally replaced with a newer catalyst a dutch west 2461.

this 400lb cast iron beast is the most temperamental stove imaginable!

it wont accept anything but the dry-est of the dry, takes half the day to warm up (if it even takes the wood at all) the only good thing was if it did reach catalytic temperature and doesnt stall back out when engaged, it did put out great heat.......but its so temper-mental that its rare!

H-man in alaska


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey robin. Are we typing too loud?


----------



## aikiman2000

sorry- i still haven't taken the 5 minutes to change it over yet, busy busy...lol)


so i took the lid off the stove to inspect the catalyst, heres what i found....


----------



## aikiman2000

brief pause to build unnecessary suspense........


----------



## dancan

From what I've read and have seen posted cat stoves need real dry wood to work , new owners learn fast that the wood they thought was dry isn't .


----------



## dancan

Pause , there's only 3 of us here you included LOL


----------



## dancan

Forgot about the guests LOL


----------



## aikiman2000

the catalyst wasnt in bad shape at all, how ever the large circular area was plenty full of ash and crap which i cleaned out, but heres the kicker, there is a large almost 2" thick foam shroud that goes over the catalyst and diverts all the hot smoke away from the stove and opens right in front of the chimney outlet! under the catalyst is a metal grate to protect the catalyst from direct flame contact which is highly restrictive in itself........so while im soaking the catalyst and the protective grill in vinegar, i went ahead and reassembled the wood stove with out any of the emissions stuff at all......


----------



## Stihl 041S

I think John is sleeping on the keyboard. 

Down there but hasn't chimed in...

HEY JOHN!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys


----------



## RandyMac

wtf? not even 3 yet.


----------



## aikiman2000

i started a fire like normal, gave it a few minutes open to establish the draft, then i shut the divert-er causing the smoke to take a longer trip through the bowl where the restrictive catalyst and foam shroud normally sit before it can escape out the chimney.......

holy cow! that stove has never put out heat like this before! and its burning even fairly moist wood (we had over a month of steady rain fall, just before the temperatures dropped!...lol...all my dry wood is no longer dry)

and it took no time at all for the entire cast iron monster to heat up, im actually hot!
that catalyst never put out heat like this on dry dry wood!
and the funny thing is, it wouldnt burn slightly moist wood with the divert-er valve open (straight shot up the chimney) nor would it build up any heat in the past.

so im thinking the catalyst isnt going back in. 

H-man in alaska


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> wtf? not even 3 yet.



A little ahead of you. LOL Almost 6am here


----------



## RandyMac

I'll take your six.

Slow night, so I went raiding in the 12th Century.


----------



## dancan

12th century raiding , no FC's complaining LOL


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I'll take your six.
> 
> Slow night, so I went raiding in the 12th Century.



A slow Fri. night? Odd ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> I'll take your six.
> 
> Slow night, so I went raiding in the 12th Century.



I have no idea what that means......

But I'm gonna use it some day I know. Lol


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> 12th century raiding , no FC's complaining LOL



I told the FCs to ####! early on.

I'm in a war of attrition on three fronts, tonight was commerce raiding and attacks on infrastructure, that fire I set will slow them down some.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> MORNING Robin .
> Any left or all empty ?



Lets see???? Daughter stole one....I drank two.....so that should leave 21 left.......as of right now......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night all. I'll catch up later. 

Pax


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Night all. I'll catch up later.
> 
> Pax



Nite Rob


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Lets see???? Daughter stole one....I drank two.....so that should leave 21 left.......as of right now......



Hows the knee?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Lets see???? Daughter stole one....I drank two.....so that should leave 21 left.......as of right now......



Pace yourself , they have to last .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Pace yourself , they have to last .



Don't I know it.....that's why I left them at the shop in th fridg...enjoyed a couple...then went back to the tall green cans....have to relish each and every one........or drive to St Stephen NB......LOL.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hows the knee?



Not to bad John......a bit stiff when I get up in the morning or sit for a while but loosens up after a bit of walking around...coming along.....getting better every day..


----------



## tbone75

You guys need to pick up the pace if were going to make it to 5000 by New Years !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You guys need to pick up the pace if were going to make it to 5000 by New Years !



No fear.......god hates a coward.......


----------



## tbone75

BIL is suppose to be here about 11am to go pick up the new stove. No reason I shouldn't get that all in today. Hated letting the old one go out last night! Little cool this morning. LOL


----------



## farrell

Doin a lil cleaning round the house......with the country music blarin on the stereo! Forget how nice it is to just turn on some music and forget that infernal television!
Insurance guy is coming to do the estimate on the truck this morning
Goin huntin this afternoon
Wife starts third shift next week
Maybe sight in the rifle tomorrow


----------



## dancan

The oil man will like you LOL


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> The oil man will like you LOL



Geez John , sell the oil guy a saw when he comes to fill up the tank LOL


----------



## tbone75

I better go tear down the pipe on the old stove so I am ready for the new one. Always makes a big mess doing that! LOL Then check out the Husky 61?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Geez John , sell the oil guy a saw when he comes to fill up the tank LOL



Propane ! LOL

Just about sold out of saws I will let go of !


----------



## dancan

OK , sell the propane guy a saw LOL


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Doin a lil cleaning round the house......with the country music blarin on the stereo! Forget how nice it is to just turn on some music and forget that infernal television!
> Insurance guy is coming to do the estimate on the truck this morning
> Goin huntin this afternoon
> Wife starts third shift next week
> Maybe sight in the rifle tomorrow



Hmmm ,blastin' music , TV , playin' with old trucks , huntin' ................................................ wife work 3 shifts ?
She sounds like a keeper !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> OK , sell the propane guy a saw LOL



Won't see him till Feb. or Mar. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Not getting started as fast as yesterday? Hope yesterday wasn't a fluke?


----------



## aikiman2000

hey tbone75 what stove ya getting? and what was your old one?

H-man in alaska


----------



## dancan

I'm slower this am than yesterday am , I may have spent a little too much time at the shop yesterday doing stuff that I should/might not be doing as much quite yet and I'm happy I have cotton candy .
I will deny the above statement if anyone asks because it didn't happen , someone must have hacked my account .


----------



## aikiman2000

I think, there-fore I am, .......I think?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm slower this am than yesterday am , I may have spent a little too much time at the shop yesterday doing stuff that I should/might not be doing as much quite yet and I'm happy I have cotton candy .
> I will deny the above statement if anyone asks because it didn't happen , someone must have hacked my account .



You just want an excuse for cotton candy ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Hmmm ,blastin' music , TV , playin' with old trucks , huntin' ................................................ wife work 3 shifts ?
> She sounds like a keeper !



Be passing each other at the door I get outta work at 11pm and she has to be at work 12am....


----------



## roncoinc

McCulloch Mac 15 Chainsaw

And i just happen to have a couple junkers around he wants.
a power mac 6 is an early mini mac


----------



## tbone75

aikiman2000 said:


> hey tbone75 what stove ya getting? and what was your old one?
> 
> H-man in alaska



Taking a old Fisher front loader out,no blower in it.Putting in a wood or coal fired one with dual blowers.Can't think of the name? Tractor Supply sells them.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> McCulloch Mac 15 Chainsaw
> 
> And i just happen to have a couple junkers around he wants.
> a power mac 6 is an early mini mac



Don't look bad for a Mac. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Be passing each other at the door I get outta work at 11pm and she has to be at work 12am....



Use to do that a lot.Gets old after a little while.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You just want an excuse for cotton candy ! :msp_tongue:



Sure wasn't like my old cotton candy , I'm glad I only ate half , might even have to cut back and eat half of that .
You know , too much sugar and all .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> McCulloch Mac 15 Chainsaw
> 
> And i just happen to have a couple junkers around he wants.
> a power mac 6 is an early mini mac



Not sure what this one I have is? It may even run? LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> McCulloch Mac 15 Chainsaw
> 
> And i just happen to have a couple junkers around he wants.
> a power mac 6 is an early mini mac



Looks like it's a runner from the oil on the bar .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sure wasn't like my old cotton candy , I'm glad I only ate half , might even have to cut back and eat half of that .
> You know , too much sugar and all .



Get some moonshine ! You won't know if it hurts or not! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not sure what this one I have is? It may even run? LOL



I have a mac 15 but the comp is so low it wont start..
first consumer saw mac made,would be nice to have a runner.
be a lot easier to put my muffler on his than to tear mine down to put rings in.
if they can be found.


----------



## tbone75

Dan just send that cotton candy down to me,I may make a trip up there with that! LOL


----------



## dancan

You wouldn't like it , too sweet , must be all sugar .


----------



## aikiman2000

tbone75 said:


> Taking a old Fisher front loader out,no blower in it.Putting in a wood or coal fired one with dual blowers.Can't think of the name? Tractor Supply sells them.




yeah, i replaced my ancient blaze king pre-emissions era stove with a dutch west 2461 catalytic.

after a year of cursing, tonight i removed the catalyst, the restrictive grate underneath it, and the 2" thick foam shroud that covers the catalyst and directs all the heat away from the stove and up the chimney!

now im running it like a old fashion wood stove and its great, after i clean that catalyst.....its getting put in a box!

funny how it burns hotter with out all the technology?

H-man in alaska

im a man, i can change, if i have too....i guess.......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I have a mac 15 but the comp is so low it wont start..
> first consumer saw mac made,would be nice to have a runner.
> be a lot easier to put my muffler on his than to tear mine down to put rings in.
> if they can be found.



Mine is a Mini-Mac 35 if you want it?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You wouldn't like it , too sweet , must be all sugar .



I drink Mt-Dew all day long! I can handle lots of sugar ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Mine is a Mini-Mac 35 if you want it?



You want to offer the guy with the 576 ??
i can give you his email and you can see if he will take the $140,,worth more than that in parts.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You want to offer the guy with the 576 ??
> i can give you his email and you can see if he will take the $140,,worth more than that in parts.



More I think about the less I want it. LOL Could be another year or more to get a jug for it. I better just pass on it.
Thanks any way !!


----------



## RandyMac

While you-all were shooting the Bull, I laid waste an entire region, destroyed farms, wrecked mines, burnt two keeps, ambushed a pursuing army and slaughtered a few thousand peasants. My ally balked at some of this, so I took him out and garrisoned his castle. I'm headed back to rearm, I might have missed something.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> While you-all were shooting the Bull, I laid waste an entire region, destroyed farms, wrecked mines, burnt two keeps, ambushed a pursuing army and slaughtered a few thousand peasants. My ally balked at some of this, so I took him out and garrisoned his castle. I'm headed back to rearm, I might have missed something.



Dang ! ...... Your down right EVIL ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> While you-all were shooting the Bull, I laid waste an entire region, destroyed farms, wrecked mines, burnt two keeps, ambushed a pursuing army and slaughtered a few thousand peasants. My ally balked at some of this, so I took him out and garrisoned his castle. I'm headed back to rearm, I might have missed something.



Cut down all there trees so they will freeze to death !!


----------



## sefh3

RandyMac said:


> While you-all were shooting the Bull, I laid waste an entire region, destroyed farms, wrecked mines, burnt two keeps, ambushed a pursuing army and slaughtered a few thousand peasants. My ally balked at some of this, so I took him out and garrisoned his castle. I'm headed back to rearm, I might have missed something.



You playing video games at work again?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> More I think about the less I want it. LOL Could be another year or more to get a jug for it. I better just pass on it.
> Thanks any way !!



Yooooaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh wwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! John is passing on a saw!!!!!!!! Hard to imagine this.


----------



## sefh3

Today I plan to fix the truck. 99 F250SD. I pulled the trans out last year and every since it won't start in P. Place in N and it starts. Nb big deal. Noone can steal it. Now it won't go to P and stay there. If on a hill, the truck will roll back down unless you keep hitting the brakes and it "catches".


----------



## aikiman2000

well every one, its 4am, perhaps i should head to bed before the children wake up.....

H-man in alaska


----------



## RandyMac

sefh3 said:


> You playing video games at work again?



Yep. I am Emperor Rat Bastard the First, known as being deliberately ruthless, been banned from a few sites.

One of my neighbors....


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Today I plan to fix the truck. 99 F250SD. I pulled the trans out last year and every since it won't start in P. Place in N and it starts. Nb big deal. Noone can steal it. Now it won't go to P and stay there. If on a hill, the truck will roll back down unless you keep hitting the brakes and it "catches".



Sounds like the bad linkage adjustment also put the neutral safety switch out of position.


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Today I plan to fix the truck. 99 F250SD. I pulled the trans out last year and every since it won't start in P. Place in N and it starts. Nb big deal. Noone can steal it. Now it won't go to P and stay there. If on a hill, the truck will roll back down unless you keep hitting the brakes and it "catches".



Take it to a tranny shop , you'll soon find out if they're honest .


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Take it to a tranny shop , you'll soon find out if they're honest .



been there done that. I decided to replace the trans fluid in a 04 Mountaineer. that didn't go as planned. Drained fluid, replaced filter and gasket, installed pan. Went to add fluid. Oh CHIT. No dipstick on these. It needs to be pumped in. Well I don't have pump so I used a syringe. Trans wouldn't shift right. Took it to shop. They replaced the trans with a rebuild one. It didn't shift right after that. They cut the electronics from it and replaced. Stihl didn't shift right. Took it back they rebuilt my old trans and installed my old wire harness. Stihl didn't shift right so I sold it "as is". I try not to take vehicles to these types of shops.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Sounds like the bad linkage adjustment also put the neutral safety switch out of position.



I thinking the linkage is bad or the shifter might be worn. I'll report back tonight.


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Take it to a tranny shop , you'll soon find out if they're honest .



If it got better than 9 miles to the gallon, I would drop it off to you to fix .


----------



## RandyMac

Automatics are a mystery to me, kinda like computers, but I don't need to know how they work, I just need them to work. Good thing both cars have C4s, those seem to be fairly basic and last a long time.


----------



## farrell

RandyMac said:


> Yep. I am Emperor Rat Bastard the First, known as being deliberately ruthless, been banned from a few sites.
> 
> One of my neighbors....



Randy.........I think you have to much free time!:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Stove is moved out of the way for the new one and my mess cleaned up! 

Looked over the 61,no spark !! :help: Guess you can call me sparky. LOL On/off switch is broke too. 160 compression on my gauge? Pulls hard nuff could be more? Needs a carb kit,maybe a fuel line and filter?
Anyone have a 2 piece coil and switch for this sucker?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Randy.........I think you have to much free time!:msp_tongue:



He sure trashed that place!


----------



## farrell

sorry john no help here.....


i want this.................................................
FN FNH PS90 5.7x28 FN RED-DOT : Semi Auto Rifles at GunBroker.com


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Stove is moved out of the way for the new one and my mess cleaned up!
> 
> Looked over the 61,no spark !! :help: Guess you can call me sparky. LOL On/off switch is broke too. 160 compression on my gauge? Pulls hard nuff could be more? Needs a carb kit,maybe a fuel line and filter?
> Anyone have a 2 piece coil and switch for this sucker?



clean the points ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> clean the points ??



Points??? You meen the dogs???


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Points??? You meen the dogs???



61 dont have points ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 61 dont have points ?



Nope,no points.


----------



## tbone75

Moving my old stove was easy,jacked it up with a floor jack and rolled it out of the way. LOL Wish the new one was that easy to get in here!


----------



## tbone75

My FIL asked me to go over where that big tree is, just to start the 066 for him to use. LOL Him and his boy can't start it! Dang thing starts easy !! If you know how to start a saw I guess? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Maybe I shouldn't let them use it? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yooooaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh wwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! John is passing on a saw!!!!!!!! Hard to imagine this.



I really have to many to fix now! :msp_tongue: Sold several lately,need to get more put together to sell ! Then maybe get more? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Maybe I shouldn't let them use it? :msp_confused:



Prolly bad planning!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I really have to many to fix now! :msp_tongue: Sold several lately,need to get more put together to sell ! Then maybe get more? LOL



No such thing as to many!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Prolly bad planning!



Think I will go see what I have for a bar for my 365,maybe let them try that? 394 ? LMAO !! No way !! Should have got the 120 Dolly fixed ! That one starts very very easy! Got till Mon. guess I could do that? Plus I have a spare one of them! LOL Can't member what I have for bars? Guess i will go see what I have?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> No such thing as to many!:msp_thumbup:



Just to many backed up to fix ! Got a little nutty on fixer uppers ! LOL Just keep finding saws I like ! :hmm3grin2orange: Stihl a few more out there I want! A 655 being the main one I want ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

BIL will be here any min. I best be ready to go!

Catch you guys later!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just to many backed up to fix ! Got a little nutty on fixer uppers ! LOL Just keep finding saws I like ! :hmm3grin2orange: Stihl a few more out there I want! A 655 being the main one I want ! LOL



That's why you are our friendly neighborhood saw whoreder and parts store!!!!!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Think I will go see what I have for a bar for my 365,maybe let them try that? 394 ? LMAO !! No way !! Should have got the 120 Dolly fixed ! That one starts very very easy! Got till Mon. guess I could do that? Plus I have a spare one of them! LOL Can't member what I have for bars? Guess i will go see what I have?



Never lend out saws you like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

John's a whoreder , he's got duplicates .


----------



## dancan

Forgot to tell y'all about before lunch , a guy stops at the shop yesterday as he's passing by , asks if he can borrow a tire iron so he can check the lug nuts on his car , I grab my cane , grab a torque wrench , hobble out to his car and check all the lug nuts , he stuffs enough folding paper for me to buy my Welcome to Fredie's Fantastic Fish House! in my hand as he shakes it to thank me and would not take it back .
And John says I'm meen .


----------



## sefh3

Trucks fixed. Thank goodness for Google. 
All I had to do was tighten two bolts on the linkage under the steering column. Not too bad of a job. Pain to get to but that wouldn't be fun if it was.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> sorry john no help here.....
> 
> 
> i want this.................................................
> FN FNH PS90 5.7x28 FN RED-DOT : Semi Auto Rifles at GunBroker.com



This from the guy that has "simple tastes" in guns. Lol

FN always makes nice stuff don't they. A buddy's got a FN Mauser in 7X57. It fits him wonderfully. He shot a giraffe last year. A cull. 

He said "TIMBER" when it fell!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Forgot to tell y'all about before lunch , a guy stops at the shop yesterday as he's passing by , asks if he can borrow a tire iron so he can check the lug nuts on his car , I grab my cane , grab a torque wrench , hobble out to his car and check all the lug nuts , he stuffs enough folding paper for me to buy my Welcome to Fredie's Fantastic Fish House! in my hand as he shakes it to thank me and would not take it back .
> And John says I'm meen .



Like Al Capone said:

"Ya get more with a smile and a gun than with just a smile......"


----------



## AU_K2500

afternoon fellas. 

Got one brown turd together...for the most part. it will run, needs some adjustment. only problem im having is the throttle linkage....too bad i cant find a picture to see if ive got it right!!! the trigger swings down too far, and the linkage that goes into the valve for the oil falls out....all the valve does is allows oil to flow at WOT and shuts it off when ideling. i might just bypass the valve and allow the oil to flow constantly! lol


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> This from the guy that has "simple tastes" in guns. Lol
> 
> FN always makes nice stuff don't they. A buddy's got a FN Mauser in 7X57. It fits him wonderfully. He shot a giraffe last year. A cull.
> 
> He said "TIMBER" when it fell!!



Simple tastes! Except for a couple guns on my list............:msp_tongue:


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Trucks fixed. Thank goodness for Google.
> All I had to do was tighten two bolts on the linkage under the steering column. Not too bad of a job. Pain to get to but that wouldn't be fun if it was.



glad you got that sorted out and it wasnt something more serious. Google is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Simple tastes! Except for a couple guns on my list............:msp_tongue:



Should I bring a FN along? ;-))


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam. 
Google John Buhmiller


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Should I bring a FN along? ;-))



Maybe!
Kinda wantin a gun for fun!
Have 2 rifles the shotgun the .22lr the .17hmr the judge and the flinchlock.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Maybe!
> Kinda wantin a gun for fun!
> Have 2 rifles the shotgun the .22lr the .17hmr the judge and the flinchlock.....



I can't be mean. The FN is a Ho-Power


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I can't be mean. The FN is a Ho-Power



So..................goes bang don't it?


----------



## farrell

I think one if these would be fun..........
Cabela's: Pietta Model 1858 New Army Stainless Buffalo .44 Caliber Revolver


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I think one if these would be fun..........
> Cabela's: Pietta Model 1858 New Army Stainless Buffalo .44 Caliber Revolver




They did a nice job on that!!!!

I'm a Ruger guy so I can switch parts. Lol

Just got a Super Blackhawk Grip Single-Six


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> My FIL asked me to go over where that big tree is, just to start the 066 for him to use. LOL Him and his boy can't start it! Dang thing starts easy !! If you know how to start a saw I guess? LOL



Hmm , John's not been heard from in a bit , maybe pulled something while trying to start the easy start , or he's having the same issues as Ron with the new stove .


----------



## Cantdog

Dunno.....exceded my quota of Keith's tonight already......four gone missing......but, hey, it's Saturday night!!!! Tall green cans from here on out though!!!! Gotta be good...gotta be good...gotta be good........OLs away until tomorrow night with her sister....just Cantdog and the other two dogs...Canso and Luka...gotta be good.....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Dunno.....exceded my quota of Keith's tonight already......four gone missing......but, hey, it's Saturday night!!!! Tall green cans from here on out though!!!! Gotta be good...gotta be good...gotta be good........OLs away until tomorrow night with her sister....just Cantdog and the other two dogs...Canso and Luka...gotta be good.....LOL!!!



You know those IPA`s are calling you......Psssst....Psssssst.....over here......LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You know those IPA`s are calling you......Psssst....Psssssst.....over here......LOL




LOL I know...they are...that's why I left them at the shop...another tall ale and driving will be......impractical at best.......plenty of tall green cans in the fridge......Ol makes sure it stocked when she's not here to supervise......


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> LOL I know...they are...that's why I left them at the shop...another tall ale and driving will be......impractical at best.......plenty of tall green cans in the fridge......Ol makes sure it stocked when she's not here to supervise......



Just put Canso behind the wheel .


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!! Yeah you know where I'd end up........


----------



## dancan

Dog house ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Yeah you know where I'd end up........



Give him a Keiths so he doesn't drive angry.....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Dog house ?




No.......on some causeway up north......looking for a beer store....


----------



## farrell

Slow in here!


----------



## dancan

John got lost , everyone's out looking for him .


----------



## tbone75

What a day ! Got the new stove up and burning !


----------



## Stihl 041S

New mixed meds.......

I'll get the dart gun. 

Though he tends to like that too......


----------



## tbone75

Big PITA putting it together ! 2 blowers to put on and wire up to a thermostat,then all new pipe. Had to even put the handles and latch on! Getting it in was a huge PITA ! That sucker is heavy !! 3 of us and a dolly really wasn't enough ! Fell on my arse once ! LOL Pulling on the dolly,it slipped out,down I went ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> New mixed meds.......
> 
> I'll get the dart gun.
> 
> Though he tends to like that too......



How you know that? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> ....Fell on my arse once ! LOL Pulling on the dolly,it slipped out,down I went ! LOL



You're laughing already , you into the meds early in case it starts to hurt ?


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure are quiet tonight? How we going to make it to 5000 this way !!:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Big PITA putting it together ! 2 blowers to put on and wire up to a thermostat,then all new pipe. Had to even put the handles and latch on! Getting it in was a huge PITA ! That sucker is heavy !! 3 of us and a dolly really wasn't enough ! Fell on my arse once ! LOL Pulling on the dolly,it slipped out,down I went ! LOL



You will be hurting tomorrow....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I took it easy today. Only had to put up a stage, remove most of the vinyl siding from the side of a house. Then remove 5 windows and install 5 new vinyl thermopane units in their place, install new J channel all around the windows and then cut and reinstall all the vinyl siding. Did that all by meself, now what ya think of dat....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Wellll,,,,,, just got in from the shop and had supper,got to work on saws and creamsickle PITA's !!
now to go back and see who was naughty and who was nice and respond accordingly.

.


----------



## roncoinc

Durn,,you guys been pretty civil today ??
NOW what am i to do ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> How you know that? :msp_sneaky:



Well John. Since "The Incident" I got put on "The List". 

You know. Regular stuff. No sharp objects and flame producing items at the same time. 

No shooting anything over .38 cal in the house. 

And I saw "The List"

Guess who else was there????

And you weren't the only one. 

Liking tranquilizer darts is minor. 

Something about cotton candy and crutches.....


----------



## roncoinc

looks like it's time to get out the gasoline and wire brush and run theru the carwash and get the creamsickle stencho off me..
take some anti beerotics so i dont get stihlitosis and TRY to get clean again !!


----------



## tbone75

Stove got hot enough to start stinking. LOL Had to open doors and windows! This sucker puts out some serious heat!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You're laughing already , you into the meds early in case it starts to hurt ?



Started on them right before I went and got the stove! One more during instillation,time for another now !!
I am sure its going to be a rough nite! :msp_thumbdn: Already is !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well John. Since "The Incident" I got put on "The List".
> 
> You know. Regular stuff. No sharp objects and flame producing items at the same time.
> 
> No shooting anything over .38 cal in the house.
> 
> And I saw "The List"
> 
> Guess who else was there????
> 
> And you weren't the only one.
> 
> Liking tranquilizer darts is minor.
> 
> Something about cotton candy and crutches.....



I use to shoot my 44mag in the basement?




Rubber bullets with only a primer. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Stove got hot enough to start stinking. LOL Had to open doors and windows! This sucker puts out some serious heat!!!!!



didnt you "RTFM" ??
about stove burn in ??
of course it sthinks !!
mine for almost a day and i had several small fires to break it in according to the "RTFM" ..


----------



## tbone75

Told the OL I was afraid this stove could be a little overkill ? May be right !! May need to unhook one blower?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Told the OL I was afraid this stove could be a little overkill ? May be right !! May need to unhook one blower?



Are you to crippled now to give us a link so we can see what it is ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> didnt you "RTFM" ??
> about stove burn in ??
> of course it sthinks !!
> mine for almost a day and i had several small fires to break it in according to the "RTFM" ..



Yes I did RTFM ! LOL And yes I know it would stink ! LOL I started off slow then slowly cranked it up. Then it stunk BAD ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Cotton candy and a cane , crutches are in the car .
There's enough sugar in the cotton candy that whiskey is not required


----------



## tbone75

United States Stove Hot Blast Warm Air Furnace, 2,500 sq. ft. - 5095270 | Tractor Supply Company


roncoinc said:


> Are you to crippled now to give us a link so we can see what it is ??


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Told the OL I was afraid this stove could be a little overkill ? May be right !! May need to unhook one blower?



Give it a few months. You'll be thanking yourself when it 10* out there and snowing.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Are you to crippled now to give us a link so we can see what it is ??



Close !


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Give it a few months. You'll be thanking yourself when it 10* out there and snowing.



Should be ! LOL

This thing holds twice the amount of wood the old one did! Up to 70 lbs of coal !


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> United States Stove Hot Blast Warm Air Furnace, 2,500 sq. ft. - 5095270 | Tractor Supply Company



Ohhhh boy. That is the exact same stove my wife's grandmother has. It likes the wood and it needs to burn hot so creasoul doesn't build up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> looks like it's time to get out the gasoline and wire brush and run theru the carwash and get the creamsickle stencho off me..
> take some anti beerotics so i dont get stihlitosis and TRY to get clean again !!



Why,...you got no bleach left??


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Ohhhh boy. That is the exact same stove my wife's grandmother has. It likes the wood and it needs to burn hot so creasoul doesn't build up.



That don't sound so good?


----------



## sefh3

You can but a pretty big stick in those stoves.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> United States Stove Hot Blast Warm Air Furnace, 2,500 sq. ft. - 5095270 | Tractor Supply Company



I saw that one there,made by same company as mine.
when i read reviews people were swapping from that to the one i got !!

" Replaced Hotblast with Wonderluxe,,October 16, 2012 I replaced my old Hotblast furnace with this heater.The firebox is about the same size - 105k btu vs 110 btu from the Hotblast.The blower is super quiet, you can cook on this unit, really good heat - you can hold your hands over it and warm them up. Takes up half the space of the Hotblast. "

with the two blowers in your situation it should work better.
USstove makes a good unit,, AND made in merica !!


----------



## dancan

That's not a stove , that's a furnace :msp_thumbup:
Now you can cut your firewood at 24" as long as your spliter can split that long for less work .


----------



## sefh3

Her smaller stove did her just great for many years. She burned some trash in it and there was a full can of soup never opened in that trash. Needless to say, it blew the whole door off when it was done. When they installed this newer stove she has doubled her wood usage if not tripled it.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That don't sound so good?



Didnt you read the reviews ??
it will be fine,give you a chance to run saws more 
mine is a wood "miser" , been using 4 sticks of wood a day, for 12 hours.  5 will keep house warm all night,10 hrs last nite and 72 deg in house this mornin when i got to it.
you need to heat two floors so thats a good setup for that.
to bad you cant cook on it ,, or IN it,


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,saw stuff !!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> I saw that one there,made by same company as mine.
> when i read reviews people were swapping from that to the one i got !!
> 
> " Replaced Hotblast with Wonderluxe,,October 16, 2012 I replaced my old Hotblast furnace with this heater.The firebox is about the same size - 105k btu vs 110 btu from the Hotblast.The blower is super quiet, you can cook on this unit, really good heat - you can hold your hands over it and warm them up. Takes up half the space of the Hotblast. "
> 
> with the two blowers in your situation it should work better.
> USstove makes a good unit,, AND made in merica !!



Yes they make one of the best stoves out ther.


----------



## roncoinc

That oh two sick was sumthin else putting the impulse hose in !! :msp_angry:
even gettin the old one OUT was a PITA !!
poured old gas on the area of the hose,,150lbs air,repeat,repeat..
got so i could see "something" with a light.
clutch cover off,took out AV right there,pried and shimmed for more space,,got the old one out.
let new one sit in sun and get nice and warm 
greased the end that pull's thru the carb bulkhead.
got it started thru that bulkhead hole.
homostats with teeths didnt do it..
had to add needle nose pliers with teeths.
pulled and pulled !!
know what happens when those things let loose ?? well,,i know now how Jerry's face felt !! LOL !
CAINT push on that hose from behind either ! 
got to the point i said this sumbich gonne come thru that hole or it gonna pull apart and they guy gets it back in whatever pieces are left after i'm done with it !! :msp_angry:
brute force paid off and it finally popped thru.
thot about drilling the hole bigger but then pushing the carb into it may have let loose..
what a setup,unbelievable..of course the hose next to the hot cyl and trapped in there catching all the heat no wonder they fail !! 
german BEERgineering at it's best 

THEN ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
the "other" end ! LOL !!
put the long homostats on and found by looking in from the OTHER side i could see where it went.
like looking in a mirror,handling it from one side and looking in the other side.
managed to get it on,,was actually the easier part.
altogether not to bad,about and hour to take out old hose and install new one..
but then again i was sober,,and the first one i have done without the saw being more apart.
man,,i just HATE working on these things !! ..
i'm telling the guy,NO more stihls..
tho he IS giving me $100 for the hose replacement,carb rebuild and tune,bar dressing and chain sharpening ..

then i got to work on a real chainsaw


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Didnt you read the reviews ??
> it will be fine,give you a chance to run saws more
> mine is a wood "miser" , been using 4 sticks of wood a day, for 12 hours.  5 will keep house warm all night,10 hrs last nite and 72 deg in house this mornin when i got to it.
> you need to heat two floors so thats a good setup for that.
> to bad you cant cook on it ,, or IN it,



Be nice if I could cook on it! Sure smokes when I open the door to load it. Don't like that,it has a thing called a smoke plate. But if i put it in,can't put a very big log in? TFM don't say where it even goes,I just found a spot the bolt holes line up. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That oh two sick was sumthin else putting the impulse hose in !! :msp_angry:
> even gettin the old one OUT was a PITA !!
> poured old gas on the area of the hose,,150lbs air,repeat,repeat..
> got so i could see "something" with a light.
> clutch cover off,took out AV right there,pried and shimmed for more space,,got the old one out.
> let new one sit in sun and get nice and warm
> greased the end that pull's thru the carb bulkhead.
> got it started thru that bulkhead hole.
> homostats with teeths didnt do it..
> had to add needle nose pliers with teeths.
> pulled and pulled !!
> know what happens when those things let loose ?? well,,i know now how Jerry's face felt !! LOL !
> CAINT push on that hose from behind either !
> got to the point i said this sumbich gonne come thru that hole or it gonna pull apart and they guy gets it back in whatever pieces are left after i'm done with it !! :msp_angry:
> brute force paid off and it finally popped thru.
> thot about drilling the hole bigger but then pushing the carb into it may have let loose..
> what a setup,unbelievable..of course the hose next to the hot cyl and trapped in there catching all the heat no wonder they fail !!
> german BEERgineering at it's best
> 
> THEN ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> the "other" end ! LOL !!
> put the long homostats on and found by looking in from the OTHER side i could see where it went.
> like looking in a mirror,handling it from one side and looking in the other side.
> managed to get it on,,was actually the easier part.
> altogether not to bad,about and hour to take out old hose and install new one..
> but then again i was sober,,and the first one i have done without the saw being more apart.
> man,,i just HATE working on these things !! ..
> i'm telling the guy,NO more stihls..
> tho he IS giving me $100 for the hose replacement,carb rebuild and tune,bar dressing and chain sharpening ..
> 
> then i got to work on a real chainsaw



Sounds like you had lots of fun today !


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Her smaller stove did her just great for many years. She burned some trash in it and there was a full can of soup never opened in that trash. Needless to say, it blew the whole door off when it was done. When they installed this newer stove she has doubled her wood usage if not tripled it.



There is a diff between a "stove" and a "furnace" ...
but John can make use of that one AND get to run saws more !! 
and THAT meens fix more saws !!

had a friend years ago had a wood furnace,,LOT bigger than Johns,,took three foot long wood,,he spent most of his time downstairs feeding the furnace.
when he wasnt he was cutting and hauling wood.
ended up selling the house !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you had lots of fun today !



Yeah John I know what you mean. 

Always good to hear from the Spawn of Smurf.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Didnt you read the reviews ??
> it will be fine,give you a chance to run saws more
> mine is a wood "miser" , been using 4 sticks of wood a day, for 12 hours.  5 will keep house warm all night,10 hrs last nite and 72 deg in house this mornin when i got to it.
> you need to heat two floors so thats a good setup for that.
> to bad you cant cook on it ,, or IN it,



Hope its not to bad on wood? But I will not be cold this winter! Just have to see how it goes?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> There is a diff between a "stove" and a "furnace" ...
> but John can make use of that one AND get to run saws more !!
> and THAT meens fix more saws !!
> 
> had a friend years ago had a wood furnace,,LOT bigger than Johns,,took three foot long wood,,he spent most of his time downstairs feeding the furnace.
> when he wasnt he was cutting and hauling wood.
> ended up selling the house !



May put the old one back in? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Finished up the husky 55 today also..
some reason had a bad lower end.
had a good one with toasted top end.
top off good one,top off bad one,top on.
glued everything real good,.
glued cyl to base.
glued ALL the intake parts,impulse nipple in jug,intake nipple into rubber gromett,both ends of intake boot.
NO impulse LINE to mess with !!
finished it up today..
bolted all the parts back on.what a pleasure to work on a husky,,no fuss,no muss,so simple..
prob less time than the sthinky took for an impulse hose and carb rebuild 
working on that thing was like a joyfull therapy..
hard to believe what some people are missing


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That oh two sick was sumthin else putting the impulse hose in !! :msp_angry:
> even gettin the old one OUT was a PITA !!
> poured old gas on the area of the hose,,150lbs air,repeat,repeat..
> got so i could see "something" with a light.
> clutch cover off,took out AV right there,pried and shimmed for more space,,got the old one out.
> let new one sit in sun and get nice and warm
> greased the end that pull's thru the carb bulkhead.
> got it started thru that bulkhead hole.
> homostats with teeths didnt do it..
> had to add needle nose pliers with teeths.
> pulled and pulled !!
> know what happens when those things let loose ?? well,,i know now how Jerry's face felt !! LOL !
> CAINT push on that hose from behind either !
> got to the point i said this sumbich gonne come thru that hole or it gonna pull apart and they guy gets it back in whatever pieces are left after i'm done with it !! :msp_angry:
> brute force paid off and it finally popped thru.
> thot about drilling the hole bigger but then pushing the carb into it may have let loose..
> what a setup,unbelievable..of course the hose next to the hot cyl and trapped in there catching all the heat no wonder they fail !!
> german BEERgineering at it's best
> 
> THEN ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> the "other" end ! LOL !!
> put the long homostats on and found by looking in from the OTHER side i could see where it went.
> like looking in a mirror,handling it from one side and looking in the other side.
> managed to get it on,,was actually the easier part.
> altogether not to bad,about and hour to take out old hose and install new one..
> but then again i was sober,,and the first one i have done without the saw being more apart.
> man,,i just HATE working on these things !! ..
> i'm telling the guy,NO more stihls..
> tho he IS giving me $100 for the hose replacement,carb rebuild and tune,bar dressing and chain sharpening ..
> 
> then i got to work on a real chainsaw



Well there you go, Ron. There is a rainbow at the end of working on a Stihl,...a hundred dollar jackpot for 30 mins of work.....LOL


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Finished up the husky 55 today also..
> some reason had a bad lower end.
> had a good one with toasted top end.
> top off good one,top off bad one,top on.
> glued everything real good,.
> glued cyl to base.
> glued ALL the intake parts,impulse nipple in jug,intake nipple into rubber gromett,both ends of intake boot.
> NO impulse LINE to mess with !!
> finished it up today..
> bolted all the parts back on.what a pleasure to work on a husky,,no fuss,no muss,so simple..
> prob less time than the sthinky took for an impulse hose and carb rebuild
> working on that thing was like a joyfull therapy..
> hard to believe what some people are missing



It sounds like you had a successful day. Air fresheners are cheap.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> finished up the husky 55 today also..
> Some reason had a bad lower end.
> Had a good one with toasted top end.
> Top off good one,top off bad one,top on.
> Glued everything real good,.
> Glued cyl to base.
> Glued all the intake parts,impulse nipple in jug,intake nipple into rubber gromett,both ends of intake boot.
> No impulse line to mess with !!
> Finished it up today..
> Bolted all the parts back on.what a pleasure to work on a husky,,no fuss,no muss,so simple..
> Prob less time than the sthinky took for an impulse hose and carb rebuild
> working on that thing was like a joyfull therapy..
> Hard to believe what some people are missing



they are missing the smelll!!!!


----------



## sefh3

John do you use the wood as a primary heat or an accessory to propane furnace?


----------



## roncoinc

After the exiting day it was time to clean up so i spent some time in the shop disinfecting..
the creamsickle went out in the storage shed and i aired out the shop.
cleaned everything sthinky touched and my bench now looks like this


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John do you use the wood as a primary heat or an accessory to propane furnace?



I try to heat with the wood,only use the furnace if the stove gets real low. Think I will use less propane with this stove.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> After the exiting day it was time to clean up so i spent some time in the shop disinfecting..
> the creamsickle went out in the storage shed and i aired out the shop.
> cleaned everything sthinky touched and my bench now looks like this



Bench looks good, Ron. Now show the shelves on the other walls,...how many Stihls you got hiding there....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> After the exiting day it was time to clean up so i spent some time in the shop disinfecting..
> the creamsickle went out in the storage shed and i aired out the shop.
> cleaned everything sthinky touched and my bench now looks like this



Dang ! Looking good Ron !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> they are missing the smelll!!!!



Anerobic sealant actualy smells better than a STHInky !! LOL !!


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bench looks good, Ron. Now show the shelves on the other walls,...how many Stihls you got hiding there....LOL



Ceilings too. It wouldn't put it past me that Ron would hang em from the ceililng.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bench looks good, Ron. Now show the shelves on the other walls,...how many Stihls you got hiding there....LOL



He knows the Stihls got his back!!!!

You gotta watch the others....


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bench looks good, Ron. Now show the shelves on the other walls,...how many Stihls you got hiding there....LOL



Mario from the "family" says he will be taking a trip soon..
checking with Aunty Dan about a cane your size may be a good suggestion


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Mario from the "family" says he will be taking a trip soon..
> checking with Aunty Dan about a cane your size may be a good suggestion



That`s ok Ron,...did I ever tell you that I actually worked for the ,Familia, never retired either, still have my connections.


----------



## roncoinc

OH !! OH !!!

did some house cleaning too..
put em outside on a pallet covered over,,5 saws that are "going away" 
one stihnky
one Jred
one echo
one big homie
and,,and,,,and,,,maybe another eeko ?

as SOON as i get a break and find the most elusive box,,and styrofoam sheeting and gorrilla tape etc,,..

i can finally get the Mark box out !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s ok Ron,...did I ever tell you that I actually worked for the ,Familia, never retired either, still have my connections.



yeh,,but YOU got a german name.
notice MINE is italian 
you can be retired quickly,,no problemo


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OH !! OH !!!
> 
> did some house cleaning too..
> put em outside on a pallet covered over,,5 saws that are "going away"
> one stihnky
> one Jred
> one echo
> one big homie
> and,,and,,,and,,,maybe another eeko ?
> 
> as SOON as i get a break and find the most elusive box,,and styrofoam sheeting and gorrilla tape etc,,..
> 
> i can finally get the Mark box out !!



The Mark box!!! Lord knows you have been saving up plenty of stuff for that box,...think you can lift it after its all stuffed in there.??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Mark box!!! Lord knows you have been saving up plenty of stuff for that box,...think you can lift it after its all stuffed in there.??



Had to unload my box on the porch! I couldn't pick it up without hurting myself! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ceilings too. It wouldn't put it past me that Ron would hang em from the ceililng.



Actually i DO have an oh 3 oh hanging from the cieling,along with some other saws.
pretty nice 030 too,original steel bar still shinny with the engraved emblem,the OLD style emblem.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Mark box!!! Lord knows you have been saving up plenty of stuff for that box,...think you can lift it after its all stuffed in there.??



only 5 saws,,i may have to send one seperate.
yeh,kept culling and changing my mind,,tuff to check all saws for SPARK first !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> only 5 saws,,i may have to send one seperate.
> yeh,kept culling and changing my mind,,tuff to check all saws for SPARK first !! LOL !!



You are not sending a saw to Mark that has no spark,........are you????....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Actually i DO have an oh 3 oh hanging from the cieling,along with some other saws.
> pretty nice 030 too,original steel bar still shinny with the engraved emblem,the OLD style emblem.



That saw is so old it would be a collector item for a Stihl collector....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are not sending a saw to Mark that has no spark,........are you????....LOL



I,m TRYING to check em all !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are not sending a saw to Mark that has no spark,........are you????....LOL



Would it matter?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That saw is so old it would be a collector item for a Stihl collector....LOL



Hint......hint !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Would it matter?



That's meen. Giggle giggle. 

Funny and true......

But meen......

We're all proud of you John.


----------



## farrell

You kids are talkative tonight! And no brawlin? That's just odd!
Cut (372 runnin like a raped ape!) and split some wood at my parents!
Visited with my uncles and looked at gun collections!
Spotted for deer on the way home.......saw some......


----------



## roncoinc

Just went and bot 4 electronic ignition modules..
anything with points or condensor problem,,SNIP the wire and in it goes !
sez " may not work with stihl chainsaws or trimmers' !! 
man !!,, the POS's wont even let you convert thier archaic design !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I,m TRYING to check em all !!



Yeah,....I`m shure you are , you know its no sparky Marky we be talking bout here.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> You kids are talkative tonight! And no brawlin? That's just odd!
> Cut (372 runnin like a raped ape!) and split some wood at my parents!
> Visited with my uncles and looked at gun collections!
> Spotted for deer on the way home.......saw some......



Saw sumthin unussuall couple days ago..
watched a buck,nice 8 points,leading a doe ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Would it matter?



Dat is soooo meeeen,.....but sooo true!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,....I`m shure you are , you know its no sparky Marky we be talking bout here.....LOL



sending him one of these in the box


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Just went and bot 4 electronic ignition modules..
> anything with points or condensor problem,,SNIP the wire and in it goes !
> sez " may not work with stihl chainsaws or trimmers' !!
> man !!,, the POS's wont even let you convert thier archaic design !!



No need to convert Stihls, they just so easy to keep running with stock parts....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Saw sumthin unussuall couple days ago..
> watched a buck,nice 8 points,leading a doe ?



Different?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> sending him one of these in the box



Now that is " MEEN " :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> No need to convert Stihls, they just so easy to keep running with stock parts....



How many diff coils ??
HOW many diff flywheels ??
one ONE saw ??
seen to much posted about that ...


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Different?



Usually the buck lets the doe's go first to make sure the way is clear from,,US ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Now that is " MEEN " :hmm3grin2orange:



We can call him " sparky marky " !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> sending him one of these in the box



At least he will have constant spark, may be good for starting fires also.


----------



## jimdad07

Anybody looking for side work? I think I am buried right now. Took on a little too much and I am going a little nuts. How is everybody doing?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Anybody looking for side work? I think I am buried right now. Took on a little too much and I am going a little nuts. How is everybody doing?



Hey ya Ol Phart!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Now that is " MEEN " :hmm3grin2orange:



Beat Aunty Danny to it this time didnt i ??

ooppss,,dark under the table,he cant see so went to the bed were he cant hurt hisself 
i wonder if he uses a WHITE cane if he gets up in the dark ??
tap,tap here,,tap,tap there,etc..
CLINK ! theres the toilet !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> How many diff coils ??
> HOW many diff flywheels ??
> one ONE saw ??
> seen to much posted about that ...



Just got to know your parts/ numbers and mounts. Also there are parts that can be swapped if you know what you are doing....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> At least he will have constant spark, may be good for starting fires also.



Ya sure he can get spark out of that?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Hey ya Ol Phart!



Hey John.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Anybody looking for side work? I think I am buried right now. Took on a little too much and I am going a little nuts. How is everybody doing?



WORK ?????

WORK ????

what is that ??

WHO does that ??

I'm on OSAMA care,,me amigo y yo.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Beat Aunty Danny to it this time didnt i ??
> 
> ooppss,,dark under the table,he cant see so went to the bed were he cant hurt hisself
> i wonder if he uses a WHITE cane if he gets up in the dark ??
> tap,tap here,,tap,tap there,etc..
> CLINK ! theres the toilet !! LOL !!



Dang that is so MEEN ! But so FUNNY !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Anybody looking for side work? I think I am buried right now. Took on a little too much and I am going a little nuts. How is everybody doing?



Not me,...I am swamped, working weekends and late every day, not taking on any night work either....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just got to know your parts/ numbers and mounts. Also there are parts that can be swapped if you know what you are doing....LOL



NOBODY has EVER accuse ME of knowing what i was doing !! 
and dont YOU start !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WORK ?????
> 
> WORK ????
> 
> what is that ??
> 
> WHO does that ??
> 
> I'm on OSAMA care,,me amigo y yo.



WTF you talking about!

You have a JOB that you WORK at ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> WORK ?????
> 
> WORK ????
> 
> what is that ??
> 
> WHO does that ??
> 
> I'm on OSAMA care,,me amigo y yo.



You are not on Osama care, you are on "I served my country and now they can help me out" care. Big difference, you earned what you have the very hard way.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> WTF you talking about!
> 
> You have a JOB that you WORK at ! :msp_sneaky:



tap,tap here,,,,tap,tap there,,clink !! theres the john !!
oopss,already full of it !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Saw sumthin unussuall couple days ago..
> watched a buck,nice 8 points,leading a doe ?



Maybe they were bein kinky? Her turn to give it to him?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> You are not on Osama care, you are on "I served my country and now they can help me out" care. Big difference, you earned what you have the very hard way.



Yeh but i didnt get a free car !!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not me,...I am swamped, working weekends and late every day, not taking on any night work either....LOL



I am doing my regular 40+ hour a week deal and plus I've been working every night and weekend until late. Bout ready to go cut some wood, haven't been able to touch a saw in weeks and I am getting grumpy about it. At least the side work right now is carpentry so at least there is a little change from the normal routine. I have about three more months worth of work before I get cleared up. You guys might hear from me once a week if I am lucky right now. Of course if a I get one of those fancy smart phones it will make it a little easier to check in.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> tap,tap here,,,,tap,tap there,,clink !! theres the john !!
> oopss,already full of it !!



Good one !




Dang Ol Phart ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Yeh but i didnt get a free car !!



No no, that was "Oprah" care!....One in the same I guess.


----------



## tbone75

The new stove don't like to burn very good on low! Be OK if it gets colder. LOL Not so much right now!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> The new stove don't like to burn very good on low! Be OK if it gets colder. LOL Not so much right now!



Get a new EPA stove?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> WTF you talking about!
> 
> You have a JOB that you WORK at ! :msp_sneaky:



Worked myself out of that,,,all saws done now,no more.
i quit.
send me my food stamps.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Worked myself out of that,,,all saws done now,no more.
> i quit.
> send me my food stamps.



Would you like the fillet minon stamps or the caviar stamps?


----------



## tbone75

United States Stove Hot Blast Warm Air Furnace, 2,500 sq. ft. - 5095270 | Tractor Supply Company


jimdad07 said:


> Get a new EPA stove?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Would you like the fillet minon stamps or the caviar stamps?



taco and burrito stamps please !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta call time,...more windows to put in tomorrow.


----------



## farrell

499 to go


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> taco and burrito stamps please !!



Taco Bell it is .

I was thinking that Mary and I should have about ten more kids and really make it pay. I could try to turn her into the Octomom.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gotta call time,...more windows to put in tomorrow.



Nite Beavertailguy600 !


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gotta call time,...more windows to put in tomorrow.



Nite Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> 499 to go



Get busy ! SLACKER !


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Taco Bell it is .
> 
> I was thinking that Mary and I should have about ten more kids and really make it pay. I could try to turn her into the Octomom.



It will never be the same!:msp_scared:


----------



## jimdad07

That'll keep you warm this winter John. Did you hook it through your furnace or are you running it as a stand alone?


----------



## roncoinc

John,,what i use,,20mb download,let it set overnight ?


The most powerful DVd decrypter and Blu-ray decrypter, DVDFab HD Decrypter, Free to decrypt DVD and Blu-ray, free to Copy DVD and Blu-ray.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> taco and burrito stamps please !!



WOW !!!! Ron knows what real food is ! :msp_scared:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Get busy ! SLACKER !



I'm trying my best here!


Nite Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> It will never be the same!:msp_scared:



You're right, might have to strap a board to my a$$ to keep from falling in.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,what i use,,20mb download,let it set overnight ?
> 
> 
> The most powerful DVd decrypter and Blu-ray decrypter, DVDFab HD Decrypter, Free to decrypt DVD and Blu-ray, free to Copy DVD and Blu-ray.



Thanks Ron ! I will do that !


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> John,,what i use,,20mb download,let it set overnight ?
> 
> 
> The most powerful DVd decrypter and Blu-ray decrypter, DVDFab HD Decrypter, Free to decrypt DVD and Blu-ray, free to Copy DVD and Blu-ray.



What they dont say in the ad is you can set it to burn to a dvd after it copies it to your hard drive.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gotta call time,...more windows to put in tomorrow.



Workin on puters now ??


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> You're right, might have to strap a board to my a$$ to keep from falling in.



Why does everyone's mind go to the gutter?:msp_wink:


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Why does everyone's mind go to the gutter?:msp_wink:



You're the one who said it would never be the same again...I just automatically thought of my favorite play ground.


----------



## farrell

How is Jim doin anyway?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That'll keep you warm this winter John. Did you hook it through your furnace or are you running it as a stand alone?



Stand alone,with one vent running upstairs.


----------



## roncoinc

I gotta get my butt outta here,,long day tomorrow,,football,beer,,football food,beer,food,football,food,beer,football,,etc..
TIME !!
will sleep well knowing no creamsickles sthinking up my clean bench 

well,MAY get some sleep,some bits at a time,take me 8 hrs to get 4 or five, 
if i can start with a couple and finish up with a couple i can do ok,,,,that kinda crap makes ya OLD to soon..


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> You're the one who said it would never be the same again...I just automatically thought of my favorite play ground.



I meant ummmmm..............yeah............right..........like...........ummmmmmmm........life. Yes I meant life!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I gotta get my butt outta here,,long day tomorrow,,football,beer,,football food,beer,food,football,food,beer,football,,etc..
> TIME !!
> will sleep well knowing no creamsickles sthinking up my clean bench
> 
> well,MAY get some sleep,some bits at a time,take me 8 hrs to get 4 or five,
> if i can start with a couple and finish up with a couple i can do ok,,,,that kinda crap makes ya OLD to soon..



Nite ron


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I gotta get my butt outta here,,long day tomorrow,,football,beer,,football food,beer,food,football,food,beer,football,,etc..
> TIME !!
> will sleep well knowing no creamsickles sthinking up my clean bench
> 
> well,MAY get some sleep,some bits at a time,take me 8 hrs to get 4 or five,
> if i can start with a couple and finish up with a couple i can do ok,,,,that kinda crap makes ya OLD to soon..



Yep sure will ! I know how it feels ! SUCKS !


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> How is Jim doin anyway?



I am doing well. Always trying to catch up it seems, this year has been the busiest I have ever had. Seems it gets a little busier every year around here. How have you been?


----------



## tbone75

Just barley have the stove burning,had to open the window !


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> I am doing well. Always trying to catch up it seems, this year has been the busiest I have ever had. Seems it gets a little busier every year around here. How have you been?



Lovely! Getting by I guess........


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Lovely! Getting by I guess........



Hope all is well down your way, I guess is never a real positive statement.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Hope all is well down your way, I guess is never a real positive statement.



All good here! Tryin to keep up with everything.......with the wife workin full time........no time to spend with her and no time to hunt.....


----------



## tbone75

Been a very rough day on the Old Slug ! You guys have a good one !

Hope I can get out of bed tomorrow? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Been a very rough day on the Old Slug ! You guys have a good one !
> 
> Hope I can get out of bed tomorrow? LOL



497

Nite John.........you need some candy!


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> All good here! Tryin to keep up with everything.......with the wife workin full time........no time to spend with her and no time to hunt.....



I know your pain, Mary has been working three nights a week and every Saturday this fall for her mother at the cheese store. No time for hunting sucks, really sucks. I hope you can get out before the end of the season.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Been a very rough day on the Old Slug ! You guys have a good one !
> 
> Hope I can get out of bed tomorrow? LOL



Sleep well Slug, hopefully you can move come morning.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> I know your pain, Mary has been working three nights a week and every Saturday this fall for her mother at the cheese store. No time for hunting sucks, really sucks. I hope you can get out before the end of the season.



Shot and lost a big buck first night of archery...........went out one other time no luck.......today was the last day.........shot a doe during muzzleloader.........and rifle opens up in a couple weeks and the wife is goin huntin with me!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Nite Ron, Jerry and John. 

Hey Jim !!

Adam. I mentioned John Buhmiller because he developed the Bullpup rifle. Everybody laughed at Camp Perry. Then he spanked them all. 

He also took the 378 Weatherby and opened it up to 45 cal. 

250 head of big game. Of the big 5!!

Neat Ol Phart


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Shot and lost a big buck first night of archery...........went out one other time no luck.......today was the last day.........shot a doe during muzzleloader.........and rifle opens up in a couple weeks and the wife is goin huntin with me!



You have a much different hunting season than we do. Bow season opened up Sept 27, muzzle loading opened around Oct. 14 and rifle opened up on Oct. 21 and will go to Dec. 3 this year and then we will have a late bow/muzzle loading season that will go until Dec. 9. Nice long season. I am going out in the morning for the first time in a little bit to try and fill my doe tag, then it's back to work.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Nite Ron, Jerry and John.
> 
> Hey Jim !!
> 
> Adam. I mentioned John Buhmiller because he developed the Bullpup rifle. Everybody laughed at Camp Perry. Then he spanked them all.
> 
> He also took the 378 Weatherby and opened it up to 45 cal.
> 
> 250 head of big game. Of the big 5!!
> 
> Neat Ol Phart



Hey Rob, how the heck are you?


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Rob, how the heck are you?



Makin hay while the sun shines!!

Repairing parts made outside in a "cost savings" plan. 

So overtime while it's here. 

Bout 4-5 visits a week for Drs or PT for the folks. They are staying well so that's neat. 

Don't think we will visit Oneida till spring. At 90&96 they hunker down for the winter. 

Sort of burnt out so took a half day off to sleep in and catch up. 

In other words......busy as you!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Getting late, I better get to bed so I can get up to hit the woods in the morning. Have a good night guys.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Makin hay while the sun shines!!
> 
> Repairing parts made outside in a "cost savings" plan.
> 
> So overtime while it's here.
> 
> Bout 4-5 visits a week for Drs or PT for the folks. They are staying well so that's neat.
> 
> Don't think we will visit Oneida till spring. At 90&96 they hunker down for the winter.
> 
> Sort of burnt out so took a half day off to sleep in and catch up.
> 
> In other words......busy as you!!!



I guess we are all pretty darn busy right now. I am always glad to hear that your folks are doing well. Looking forward to your next rip up this way, I'll find a way to link up with you.


----------



## Stihl 041S

It is VETERANS DAY. All caps

Thank you. 

Growing up ALL the cars stopped for a moment of silence at 11:00 am 

Woe to those that didn't. 

Remember at 11:00 today. 

Shake a hand. Give a hug. Buy a beer. 

It will never be enough. 

Thanks


----------



## Stihl 041S

Time to grocery shop. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## dancan

Moo ?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Finally! The day shift arrives!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Mario from the "family" says he will be taking a trip soon..
> checking with Aunty Dan about a cane your size may be a good suggestion



Mine's adjustable but I had to cut 4" off the one I gave to my neighbor's mother , I can shorten another if you need one .



roncoinc said:


> Yeh but i didnt get a free car !!



Paint a smile on and sell Mary Kay cosmetics , you could get a nice free car .


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Finished up the husky 55 today also..
> some reason had a bad lower end.
> had a good one with toasted top end.
> top off good one,top off bad one,top on.
> glued everything real good,.
> glued cyl to base.
> glued ALL the intake parts,impulse nipple in jug,intake nipple into rubber gromett,both ends of intake boot.
> NO impulse LINE to mess with !!
> finished it up today..
> bolted all the parts back on.what a pleasure to work on a husky,,no fuss,no muss,so simple..
> prob less time than the sthinky took for an impulse hose and carb rebuild
> working on that thing was like a joyfull therapy..
> hard to believe what some people are missing



Hope the seals were good after all that gluein' .


----------



## farrell

mornin all!


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys, not moving to well just yet. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=261781&stc=1&d=1352634721


----------



## tbone75

Got that program down loaded Ron ! Left the puter on and went to bed. LOL


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Nite Ron, Jerry and John.
> 
> Hey Jim !!
> 
> Adam. I mentioned John Buhmiller because he developed the Bullpup rifle. Everybody laughed at Camp Perry. Then he spanked them all.
> 
> He also took the 378 Weatherby and opened it up to 45 cal.
> 
> 250 head of big game. Of the big 5!!
> 
> Neat Ol Phart



yep neat! i read a few articles yesterday about him..........


----------



## roncoinc

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/7oVzHm_S0-A" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

turn up the volume.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=261781&stc=1&d=1352634721



Thanks Ron ! I saved that one for later.


----------



## farrell

poor john cant enjoy rons video.................dial up............internent fit for a slug!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> poor john cant enjoy rons video.................dial up............internent fit for a slug!:msp_biggrin:



Some day?


----------



## roncoinc

All gave some,,some gave all.

names on that wall,,i know a few,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tbone75

Got to go check the stove. May take a little while to get there and back. LOL


----------



## farrell

[video=youtube;ydWhRObVxrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydWhRObVxrM[/video]


----------



## tbone75

Didn't start a fire,just not cold enough today! Going to be a nice day! 

Took all I had to get down there and back. LOL


----------



## farrell

hehehehehehehehehehehehehe...................................


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> hehehehehehehehehehehehehe...................................



Pappy got the Slug and his saw ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Adam you need to make Papa Smurf a new avatar ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Nothing but air LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> hehehehehehehehehehehehehe...................................




LMAO !!!!!

that was a good one !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nothing but air LOL



You saying the Slug is a air head! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.....Take time for remembrance.. Though I did not serve, both my brothers did.....one career Army '58-'78 the other WWII signed in 1942 at 16 yrs of age Navy...engineering, aircraft carriers Pacific Fleet....late cousin...survived the Battan march and later imprisionment in Tokyo...quiet man.....my father took him out to the island to camp for a day in his outboard, as both their mothers were born on the property....wind came up and they couldn't get back that day....no worries, father radioed ashore that they were staying the night so no one would worry...plenty of food, water beverages at camp......father said Don did not sleep a wink..paced all night......had that "captured" feeling again..I guess....


----------



## dancan

HuusKamedians


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> HuusKamedians



No price? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> All gave some,,some gave all.
> 
> names on that wall,,i know a few,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




Likewise....

Knew them back when the world was young........


----------



## tbone75

Hey Mongo ! Your up late?


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



No !! Don't think this one will burn low,not cold enough right now!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Adam you need to make Papa Smurf a new avatar ! LOL



i know! i know! one of the days in all my free time.................good xmas present for him!


----------



## roncoinc

John got a box yestday and didnt show anybody !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John got a box yestday and didnt show anybody !!



Oops ! Little busy yesterday !


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> John got a box yestday and didnt show anybody !!



what?
ron what did you send him that he would be so ashamed of?


----------



## tbone75

Got some real nice goodies from Ron ! I will get a pic after bit. Steps are a little rough at the moment! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> what?
> ron what did you send him that he would be so ashamed of?



You just wait and see ! I got some nice stuff !!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> what?
> ron what did you send him that he would be so ashamed of?



FUN stuff !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> FUN stuff !!



Very very handy stuff !


----------



## sefh3

THANK YOU!!!!

To all of our veterans!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hope you have a relaxing day with Food, Beverages and Football.... Ron!!!! This is your JOB now......LOL!! (for today anyway)


----------



## tbone75

Slackers!


----------



## jimdad07

Hello everybody. Daughter's birthday party today, she'll be four in two days. Ought to be fun.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody. Daughter's birthday party today, she'll be four in two days. Ought to be fun.



Tell her Happy Birthday for all of us !


----------



## tbone75

The goodies Ron sent me ! These are longer than normal stuff ! Big help working on saws !

Thanks Ron Ol buddy ! 

Plus a bunch of copies of media cat I will get mailed out to you guys!


----------



## AU_K2500

Got a lot done today. 

480CD is running with new bar on it. just needs a chain and tuned in wood. 

Pioneer farmsaw is running strong. with B&C, I really like this saw! REALLY clean. 

Got Johns Monkey Ward running with bar and chain, its a strong little saw, like a homie SEZ auto... loads of compression, and that sucker is loud. 
Dug into the second turd, and someone did some homemade "adjustments" to the clutch....its ruined, need a new clutch spur. 

got a couple more pieces for the TS350 cleaned up and primed.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The goodies Ron sent me ! These are longer than normal stuff ! Big help working on saws !
> 
> Thanks Ron Ol buddy !
> 
> Plus a bunch of copies of media cat I will get mailed out to you guys!










nice john! be real handy!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Got a lot done today.
> 
> 480CD is running with new bar on it. just needs a chain and tuned in wood.
> 
> Pioneer farmsaw is running strong. with B&C, I really like this saw! REALLY clean.
> 
> Got Johns Monkey Ward running with bar and chain, its a strong little saw, like a homie SEZ auto... loads of compression, and that sucker is loud.
> Dug into the second turd, and someone did some homemade "adjustments" to the clutch....its ruined, need a new clutch spur.
> 
> got a couple more pieces for the TS350 cleaned up and primed.



Wonder if Ron has a clutch and spur for it? Or knows if anything else fits?

I will take that Farmsaw off your hands. LOL I have a nice one,just needs a carb kit. But 2 wouldn't hurt! LOL


----------



## farrell

john you ever get the green monster fired up?
see a couple saws in the classifieds i would like!


----------



## farrell

john, rob either of you know anyone that has or anything about a 7mm STW? numbers are impressive!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> The goodies Ron sent me ! These are longer than normal stuff ! Big help working on saws !
> 
> Thanks Ron Ol buddy !
> 
> Plus a bunch of copies of media cat I will get mailed out to you guys!



Sure looks like the required Whooskee service tools , 2 of every allen key and all the sizes required so you can +1 size up in case of stripped holes . 












:jester:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john, rob either of you know anyone that has or anything about a 7mm STW? numbers are impressive!



Friend of mine has one,wicked !! After I seen him shoot it off the bench,I wouldn't shoot it! LOL He says it will scatter a chuck for 8' ! LOL

What is the green monster? I forget? LOL

8mm Rem Mag necked down to 7mm


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Friend of mine has one,wicked !! After I seen him shoot it off the bench,I wouldn't shoot it! LOL He says it will scatter a chuck for 8' ! LOL
> 
> What is the green monster? I forget? LOL
> 
> 8mm Rem Mag necked down to 7mm



the green pioneer i fetched for you! 

thot what i read this morning was a 8mm mauser necked down to 7mm?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sure looks like the required Whooskee service tools , 2 of every allen key and all the sizes required so you can +1 size up in case of stripped holes .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jester:



Need them more on Stihls Dan! The little ones mostly. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> the green pioneer i fetched for you!
> 
> thot what i read this morning was a 8mm mauser necked down to 7mm?



The STW is a Rem. 8mm Mag necked down. LOTS bigger ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Need them more on Stihls Dan! The little ones mostly. LOL



husky's tend to use 4mm and 6mm!


----------



## tbone75

That green monster!! 

Nope just sitting there looking purdy so far. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The STW is a Rem. 8mm Mag necked down. LOTS bigger ! LOL



must have been as a wildcat it was the mauser round? upgraded when went into production?


----------



## tbone75

Just figured out my stove has a smoke door I didn't out in.Didn't see any way to mount it? TFM sucks big time on this thing! Now I know how it goes! Wondered why it smoked so bad when loading it! Just has 2 little clamps that let it swing up to load it.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I will take that Farmsaw off your hands. LOL I have a nice one,just needs a carb kit. But 2 wouldn't hurt! LOL



I bet you would.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> must have been as a wildcat it was the mauser round? upgraded when went into production?



I don't know what the Mauser round is? The 7mmSTW was a wildcat someone that writes for Shooting Times Mag. came up with several years ago. I know the 8mm Remington mag brass is hard to come by.Its a real old one.


----------



## tbone75

Rob will know a lot more about it,I bet?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I don't know what the Mauser round is? The 7mmSTW was a wildcat someone that writes for Shooting Times Mag. came up with several years ago. I know the 8mm Remington mag brass is hard to come by.Its a real old one.



yeah i was reading about it this morning...................one of the guys at work has one but never talked to him about it........since the wife has the .270 i thot i might get something big (shoot em in the neck)! didnt care for the price of the ammo is all $60 a box!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> yeah i was reading about it this morning...................one of the guys at work has one but never talked to him about it........since the wife has the .270 i thot i might get something big (shoot em in the neck)! didnt care for the price of the ammo is all $60 a box!



Dang ! You can load 50BMG for that price ! 

Should be big nuff fer ya! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Now that I know how and where,I will put that smoke door on the furnace! LOL

Catch ya in a while.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> john, rob either of you know anyone that has or anything about a 7mm STW? numbers are impressive!



Really it's the 7 mm 300 Wby from the 50s.

We will Paul Harvey this later. 








That means "The Rest of the Story" to you young ones....


----------



## Stihl 041S

At work. Catchin up. 

8 mm Mauser necked down to 7 mm. Both German military rounds. 

7x57 was used a lot by bell to harvest elephants. It was his second pick. 

He could shoot!! Shot placement!!

8 mm Rem Mag was a favorite of Askins the younger. Full of himself. 

Read his fathers stuff. Much better. 8 mm Rem mag 70?

In the 50s Benchrest folks necked down the 300 Wby to 7 mm. 

A 300 Wby is a radiused blown out 375 H&H mag

Most all belted magnums are based on this round. 

The big Wby are based on the 416 Rigby. 

More later. Drill done


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> At work. Catchin up.
> 
> 8 mm Mauser necked down to 7 mm. Both German military rounds.
> 
> 7x57 was used a lot by bell to harvest elephants. It was his second pick.
> 
> He could shoot!! Shot placement!!
> 
> 8 mm Rem Mag was a favorite of Askins the younger. Full of himself.
> 
> Read his fathers stuff. Much better. 8 mm Rem mag 70?
> 
> In the 50s Benchrest folks necked down the 300 Wby to 7 mm.
> 
> A 300 Wby is a radiused blown out 375 H&H mag
> 
> Most all belted magnums are based on this round.
> 
> The big Wby are based on the 416 Rigby.
> 
> More later. Drill done



Little early for work ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

7 mm STW is the same as the 7 mm 300 Wby without the radius. 

I called Sierra for loads on the latter and they said " Just use the loads of that copycat "

Al Wardrup made bench rifles in the 50-70s for Williamsport 1000 yd range. 1022 really. 

A lot more powder than a 7 mm Rem Mag and not much gain. 

It was an ego trip for a certain Layne Simpson who shall go unnamed. 

338 Win. Mag covers everything better. So sayeth Bob Bell. 

And he won the hat off Elmers head in a poker game.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Little early for work ?



Regular weekend hours.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Little early for work ?



I'm working too John!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The goodies Ron sent me ! These are longer than normal stuff ! Big help working on saws !
> 
> Thanks Ron Ol buddy !
> 
> Plus a bunch of copies of media cat I will get mailed out to you guys!




Holy ####!!! Ron sent you NEW stuff.......you must have been verwy, verwy, good to him in the past.....sometime.......or...other...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Holy ####!!! Ron sent you NEW stuff.......you must have been verwy, verwy, good to him in the past.....sometime.......or...other...



You will notice Robin there is nothing with sharp edges and no flame producing items. 

The Barney round edged sissors are just out of frame.


----------



## Cantdog

3...ah...ah...ah said the count.....three Keiths this afternoon......this is fun but will suck directly......near as I can plot sometime next week.....if no one shows up and wants to try a really good ale....I may have to schedule a quick road trip to St Stephen soon.........only 121 miles each way for a case o beer......


----------



## dancan

Less than 3 miles for me LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Less than 3 miles for me LOL



Ahhh before you post anymore here, do you have any shoe ID?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Less than 3 miles for me LOL



Yeah well........picture a hand doing the peace sign......I'm the finger closest to the thumb...you be the other one.......LOL!! Not really.....if not for the "smugglers" I'd stihl be drinking Ballantines...OH wait!!!! I am drinking Ballantines now!!!! How come ya can't bring more beer across the border...I meeen with NAFTA and all........it ain't fair......


----------



## AU_K2500

well, i think im done in the shop today. got three saws running, painted the case, top cover, and recoil for the stihl. not really happy with the white but the orange is spot on. Got my existing switch to work (though it was bad), got pretty much everything cleaned up and ready to bolt on to actually fire the motor...still got a ways to go to get all the bits for the cutting wheel cleaned up. been a busy day. 

Gotta go down a find a bar length for the bar on the 480cd and order me a chain....from a slug! lol.


----------



## roncoinc

Just signed in after a day of football and food !! actually had TWO beers !!

going back to read and catch up.
you kid's better have been good or i will ,, CHASTISE you !! ,, all ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Just signed in after a day of football and food !! actually had TWO beers !!
> 
> going back to read and catch up.
> you kid's better have been good or i will ,, CHASTISE you !! ,, all ??



I been good all day, I havn`t posted much at all....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I haven't posted much either.......but haven't been all that good either.....sorry to let you down Ron.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Just signed in after a day of football and food !! actually had TWO beers !!
> 
> going back to read and catch up.
> you kid's better have been good or i will ,, CHASTISE you !! ,, all ??



Reminds me of my mother saying "Wait till your father gets home!"

We were more scared of her MEEN look. Lol


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I been good all day, I havn`t posted much at all....LOL



You been good,for a change..


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Reminds me of my mother saying "Wait till your father gets home!"
> 
> We were more scared of her MEEN look. Lol




LOL Now she telling him "Wait untill your boy get home"...LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I haven't posted much either.......but haven't been all that good either.....sorry to let you down Ron.......



Dissapointed Robin,,really ? was that remark necessary ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Dissapointed Robin,,really ? was that remark necessary ??




Yes......We don't have a "hang dog" emoticon..........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> LOL Now she telling him "Wait untill your boy get home"...LOL!!!



She sure keeps things in order. 

Would have made a great 1st Sgt!!!!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Ahhh before you post anymore here, do you have any shoe ID?



Get Smart reruns ........ that's muh story LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You been good,for a change..



Been too busy to be bad, had to install 3 more thermopane windows in a widows home, put up staging, pull siding off, remove windows, install new thermopane units, tape, caulk, reinstall siding, take down staging and clear everything from the site. Took one hour off to observe Rememberance , watched the ceremony at Ottawa, have done that one in person, want to do it again soon.


----------



## AU_K2500

hey Ron!!! I need a clutch spur for this little brown turd. whatcha got under the trailer!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> hey Ron!!! I need a clutch spur for this little brown turd. whatcha got under the trailer!



remind me to look at the one i have to see what matches up..
you got both runin ot just one ?
cant take spur off other one ?


----------



## tbone75

The Slug was just a Slug today! That stove kicked my arse good!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The Slug was just a Slug today! That stove kicked my arse good!



Dont feel bad,,between football and beer,and football and food and football and food,and company,and beer,and food and football,and shrimp wrapped in bacon with company,and chicken nuggets deep fried,and beer and football and dubliner cheese and crackers and,,,,,,.....
well ,, i didnt get much done.

at least you could UNWRAP the tools before pix !!!
and WHO know what size those torx bits are ??


----------



## tbone75

One of the local Sears stores is closing up.Everything is 30 % off right now! Going shopping tomorrow! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> remind me to look at the one i have to see what matches up..
> you got both runin ot just one ?
> cant take spur off other one ?



Yeah. Ones all up and running and headed to john. The other runs. Just need the clutch spur....and plastics. Chainsawr.com has both plastics for 24.00 don't know if its worth it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont feel bad,,between football and beer,and football and food and football and food,and company,and beer,and food and football,and shrimp wrapped in bacon with company,and chicken nuggets deep fried,and beer and football and dubliner cheese and crackers and,,,,,,.....
> well ,, i didnt get much done.
> 
> at least you could UNWRAP the tools before pix !!!
> and WHO know what size those torx bits are ??



All in the tool box now! LOL

And unwraped ! Ready to use !

Thanks again ya Ol Phart ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Yeah. Ones all up and running and headed to john. The other runs. Just need the clutch spur....and plastics. Chainsawr.com has both plastics for 24.00 don't know if its worth it.



NO numbers on it to research ,google ,etc ??
plastics NOT worth it.
cheap saw come along later..
why send it back to john ?
if i send you saws you fix and send back ??


----------



## dancan

Durn utube , I look up your 7mm sumthin' , I find all kinds of stuff , .416 , 338 laupa , 8mm machinguns , Vickers , Browning , guys shoothing a .950JDJ , SexyChick shooting a 50 cal , 20mm rifles , Russians pulling WW2 tanks out of lakes and swamps , more machine guns , Phalanx , JDAMs blowin' up stuff and a chainsaw safety video from Eeeko .


----------



## tbone75

Just fired up the stove to see how the smoke flapper works. It don't smoke when you open the door now! Also took one of the baffle plates out to see what that does? May help keep the smoke from coming out? Need to go check it now.trying to keep just a small fire in it right now,not that cold! LOL Will be later this week after the rain tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

T27


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NO numbers on it to research ,google ,etc ??
> plastics NOT worth it.
> cheap saw come along later..
> why send it back to john ?
> if i send you saws you fix and send back ??



Trading him another one for it! LOL I like the little turd! LOL Saw that is! LOL







Grape is OK too. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> T27



your IQ ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> your IQ ?



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Durn utube , I look up your 7mm sumthin' , I find all kinds of stuff , .416 , 338 laupa , 8mm machinguns , Vickers , Browning , guys shoothing a .950JDJ , SexyChick shooting a 50 cal , 20mm rifles , Russians pulling WW2 tanks out of lakes and swamps , more machine guns , Phalanx , JDAMs blowin' up stuff and a chainsaw safety video from Eeeko .



Check for "Merlin in garage". A guy fires a RR V-12 Merlin in his garage. 

Really a Comet but you want to find the video.


----------



## roncoinc

I think after such a trying day i may spend the rest hiding behind a book 

got two saws in today to fix,,Jred 2050 ?? whatever that is and a homie i can get $20 for calling it dead 

Dan dead,send me $20 .. !..


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I think after such a trying day i may spend the rest hiding behind a book
> 
> got two saws in today to fix,,Jred 2050 ?? whatever that is and a homie i can get $20 for calling it dead
> 
> Dan dead,send me $20 .. !..



What tome are you parousing?


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> What tome are you parousing?



Delver magic book 5


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> NO numbers on it to research ,google ,etc ??
> plastics NOT worth it.
> cheap saw come along later..
> why send it back to john ?
> if i send you saws you fix and send back ??



Nope. Guy cut the top off. I would have to disassemble the other saw to check. Two shoes...I'll email you a picture. 

Send me all the saws you want. I'll send back what I fix in exchange for more....till I find something I like! Lol.

I surprised john hasn't asked any more about the perfect low hours pioneer farm saw.....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Nope. Guy cut the top off. I would have to disassemble the other saw to check. Two shoes...I'll email you a picture.
> 
> Send me all the saws you want. I'll send back what I fix in exchange for more....till I find something I like! Lol.
> 
> I surprised john hasn't asked any more about the perfect low hours pioneer farm saw.....



Done told you I want it! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Delver magic book 5



I seem to get lost in some series. Others not. 

Lord of the Rings 30'years ago. Again when the movie came out. 

Sometimes can't read a magazine. 

Enjoy


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Done told you I want it! :msp_sneaky:



How bad???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Check for "Merlin in garage". A guy fires a RR V-12 Merlin in his garage.
> 
> Really a Comet but you want to find the video.



Only been around one running RR Merlin engine, a 60 series V-1650, that`s an impressive engine, two stage blower induction with the capability of over 60 inches of manifold boost.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only been around one running RR Merlin engine, a 60 series V-1650, that`s an impressive engine, two stage blower induction with the capability of over 60 inches of manifold boost.



Packard built a LOT of them. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes they did, in Detroit so I have been told. I just got to be around this one for a few years.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes they did, in Detroit so I have been told. I just got to be around this one for a few years.



You a lucky guy!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> How bad???



Whatcha want?:msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> You a lucky guy!!



I know it...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Whatcha want?:msp_sneaky:



Whatcha got? Lol....something with a bow on it?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Whatcha got? Lol....something with a bow on it?



A Hello Kitty saw????

Ewwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Whatcha got? Lol....something with a bow on it?



No !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> A Hello Kitty saw????
> 
> Ewwwwwwww!!!!!



One I think you kinda like too? LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> your IQ ?




That was meen and hurtful , glad your back :msp_smile:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> One I think you kinda like too? LOL



Well Daaaaaa!!! ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well Daaaaaa!!! ;-))



No you can't have it either!


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas!
Bored at work per usual........
Researching things that go bang........can't decide....
And checking in to see y'all are up to......


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening fellas!
> Bored at work per usual........
> Researching things that go bang........can't decide....
> And checking in to see y'all are up to......



Up to our eyeballs in dodo !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam !!!

Doing the same!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> No !


It would have to be good...I kinda like the saw. Something comparable in size maybe. But a project. Maybe.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam !!!
> 
> Doing the same!!



Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> It would have to be good...I kinda like the saw. Something comparable in size maybe. But a project. Maybe.



?????????????????????????????????????? Got to think on that?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Glad I'm not the only one!



Poor guys got one of them JOB things! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

[video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-aP7YUcP6-YE/TExmitV1ppI/AAAAAAAAIOI/CshJk2Dd7L8/s640/alaska%25202010%2520001.jpg?gl=US[/video]

[video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-hlEx9WjYmx0/TSUBLg3EovI/AAAAAAAAI48/RDN2otCf9lM/s640/Christmas%25202010%2520127.jpg?gl=US[/video]

[video]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-9qwWKmEfaBo/TTt3XA2eg-I/AAAAAAAAJBE/kB4qzhpeSW8/s640/Christmas%25202010%2520188.jpg?gl=US[/video]

[video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-UoLPwqObpHQ/TUsyxfrzCOI/AAAAAAAAJHU/3dDaEfEI7X4/s640/Christmas%25202010%2520229.jpg?gl=US[/video]

[video]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-mmAQqjCQRrE/TUsyzkFz0DI/AAAAAAAAJHg/dywetSlE8dM/s640/Christmas%25202010%2520232.jpg?gl=US[/video]


----------



## AU_K2500

Jerry. Those look nice. The one I've got is super clean. No chain break. Orange and black. I'll try to find a picture.


----------



## pioneerguy600

[video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-gAqgHH9vH9U/TEywDd8mzzI/AAAAAAAAKzg/H7sTp2ArvVI/s640/alaska%25202010%2520016.jpg?gl=US[/video]

[video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-4APr5iJj2K8/TEywCtfNerI/AAAAAAAAIPc/2utU8QHUcZQ/s640/alaska%25202010%2520015.jpg?gl=US[/video]

[video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-bed_DpKpTiE/TEywFY9yBSI/AAAAAAAAIPo/w7xYZVwD08o/s640/alaska%25202010%2520018.jpg?gl=US[/video]


----------



## Stihl 041S

That 655 is nice. Picked up and delivered one. 

Lust at first sight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

[video]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-OlFXx2jfp9c/SGlORidbnOI/AAAAAAAAAGI/Zpdd-g85qA0/s576/IMG_1364.jpg?gl=US[/video]


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> [video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-aP7YUcP6-YE/TExmitV1ppI/AAAAAAAAIOI/CshJk2Dd7L8/s640/alaska%25202010%2520001.jpg?gl=US[/video]
> 
> [video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-hlEx9WjYmx0/TSUBLg3EovI/AAAAAAAAI48/RDN2otCf9lM/s640/Christmas%25202010%2520127.jpg?gl=US[/video]
> 
> [video]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-9qwWKmEfaBo/TTt3XA2eg-I/AAAAAAAAJBE/kB4qzhpeSW8/s640/Christmas%25202010%2520188.jpg?gl=US[/video]
> 
> [video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-UoLPwqObpHQ/TUsyxfrzCOI/AAAAAAAAJHU/3dDaEfEI7X4/s640/Christmas%25202010%2520229.jpg?gl=US[/video]
> 
> [video]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-mmAQqjCQRrE/TUsyzkFz0DI/AAAAAAAAJHg/dywetSlE8dM/s640/Christmas%25202010%2520232.jpg?gl=US[/video]



Dang show off ! LOL

I want that last one ! !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> That 655 is nice. Picked up and delivered one.
> 
> Lust at first sight.



I know everybody goes by looks of a saw, but I choose the old 62, it will kick the 655 to the curb....LOL
I built each of these saws from the crank up, each and every part, they all have brand new P&C`s, The 62 is an animal.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> [video]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-OlFXx2jfp9c/SGlORidbnOI/AAAAAAAAAGI/Zpdd-g85qA0/s576/IMG_1364.jpg?gl=US[/video]



Serious SHOW OFF !! :msp_razz:



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang show off ! LOL
> 
> I want that last one ! !



I would let you have it before I let the 62 go but the 655 is destined for some improvments over the winter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Serious SHOW OFF !! :msp_razz:
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Just a small part of the fleet...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

In the "Family Photo" itlooks like the old Disston in front.

Is the 655 a BP?


----------



## AU_K2500

pics. 
View attachment 261861

View attachment 261862

View attachment 261863

View attachment 261864


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just a small part of the fleet...LOL



I know!


And they call me a saw WHORDER ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> In the "Family Photo" itlooks like the old Disston in front.
> 
> Is the 655 a BP?



:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> pics.
> View attachment 261861
> 
> View attachment 261862
> 
> View attachment 261863
> 
> View attachment 261864



Looks great Mark !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_smile:



How many P62s do you have? May have asked before?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Looks great Mark !



It COULD be yours...


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_smile:



The one I delivered was not labeled as such but was. 

Gonna go look at the 62. Back later...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How many P62s do you have? May have asked before?




I think there is 3 of them still around here someplace, I did let a couple of them go over the years.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> The one I delivered was not labeled as such but was.
> 
> Gonna go look at the 62. Back later...



The BP`s were easily available as re power kits during the late 80`s - early 90`s. I had 8 full sets at one time.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think there is 3 of them still around here someplace, I did let a couple of them go over the years.



You in that pic with the P62 is what got me excited about Pioneers! LOL 

Just got to get off my flippy cap and get to the ones I have now! Even have decals for the P52 and P62 ! I just want to take my time and make them look new now!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think there is 3 of them still around here someplace, I did let a couple of them go over the years.



Be real tough to get one out of you I bet !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Be real tough to get one out of you I bet !



You got one already....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got one already....LOL



Yes I do ! Thanks to you ! LOL

Soon as I get off my rump and get it together!

Why not 2 ? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got one already....LOL



Jerry, what's a farmsaw in that shape go fur?


----------



## tbone75

Better go check the stove. BRB


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Jerry, what's a farmsaw in that shape go fur?



The Farm saws don`t garner much attention and are valued far less than the other big P series saws. I have bought new ones in a box for $300. , all used ones go for $150 or less. I paid $50. for one of mine and $25. for the other.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Farm saws don`t garner much attention and are valued far less than the other big P series saws. I have bought new ones in a box for $300. , all used ones go for $150 or less. I paid $50. for one of mine and $25. for the other.



Well chit.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Well chit.....



The best place to sell a Farm Saw is on eBay, it will get the most exposure on there and may bring a little mor than $150. but there are fees and likely you would have to ship it with insurance.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> The best place to sell a Farm Saw is on eBay, it will get the most exposure on there and may bring a little mor than $150. but there are fees and likely you would have to ship it with insurance.



There's always this guy I know....


----------



## tbone75

Stove is doing OK,but not great.Creosote is building up inside it a little.Just can't burn it very low. No smoke comes out with the smoke door in there now. Should work great when it gets a little colder. Just wonder how it will keep over night? Afraid to turn it down low like I did the old one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stove is doing OK,but not great.Creosote is building up inside it a little.Just can't burn it very low. No smoke comes out with the smoke door in there now. Should work great when it gets a little colder. Just wonder how it will keep over night? Afraid to turn it down low like I did the old one.



All woodstoves need to burn hot, otherwise they will creosote up.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> All woodstoves need to burn hot, otherwise they will creosote up.



My old one never did at all? 

Just he way this is going to be. The OL will be happy,and I will be opening windows! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> My old one never did at all?
> 
> Just he way this is going to be. The OL will be happy,and I will be opening windows! LOL


If momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My old one never did at all?
> 
> Just he way this is going to be. The OL will be happy,and I will be opening windows! LOL



You burning wood with less than 16% moisture in it?? If over 20% you will get creosote unless the air is all the way out and fire is flaming. My wood is less than 12% , been cut split and piled under cover for 4 years or more, will burn clean with air shut off in my airtight.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You burning wood with less than 16% moisture in it?? If over 20% you will get creosote unless the air is all the way out and fire is flaming. My wood is less than 12% , been cut split and piled under cover for 4 years or more, will burn clean with air shut off in my airtight.



No idea what the moisture is? LOL Nothing to check it with. It was burning great in the old one,sure seems dry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No idea what the moisture is? LOL Nothing to check it with. It was burning great in the old one,sure seems dry?



You need a moisture meter. Only way to get creosote is from high moisture content wood, if it steams/hisses at all when the stick is getting started to burn then its too wet.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You need a moisture meter. Only way to get creosote is from high moisture content wood, if it steams/hisses at all when the stick is getting started to burn then its too wet.



Haven't seen any steam or anything out of it? I better get a meter to check it from now on.


----------



## tbone75

One more stove check and hit the sac. Maybe I can get something done tomorrow? LOL

You guys take care!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> One more stove check and hit the sac. Maybe I can get something done tomorrow? LOL
> 
> You guys take care!



Night John,...I will be right behind you.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Had a pleasant chat with adam when he got off work. 
Noisy where I was. 

Next time I'll drive up and save the phone bill. 

Soon I'm off work.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Heading home!!!!

Cutting wood with my nephew tomorrow!!!!


----------



## dancan

Morning All ! 
and ZZZSlackerz .


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Dan.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Long day. Morning lads.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Long day. Morning lads.



Mornin Rob....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Mornin Rob....



Thinking of rechambering my Dan Wesson 375 to 414. 

Taper dies are SALTY!!!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning fellers


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Good morning fellers



Yup. Cutting wood today. You are so perceptive !!!

Morning John !!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin John........45 degrees here......mist/fog in the low spots...gentle south wind.....clear sky......gonna be a beautiful sunrise.....in a short while......snow's all gone.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin John........45 degrees here......mist/fog in the low spots...gentle south wind.....clear sky......gonna be a beautiful sunrise.....in a short while......snow's all gone.....



Nice here right now,but the rain is moving in very soon.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yup. Cutting wood today. You are so perceptive !!!
> 
> Morning John !!!!



Sounds like fun !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Nice here right now,but the rain is moving in very soon.



Tomorrow for us I guess......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Tomorrow for us I guess......



Big storm ! Covers the whole state ! Could get a lot of rain.


----------



## tbone75

Stove is doing OK.Got back up at 2:30,tossed another couple pieces in.Just filled it up this morning,see how long it last? House is warm,but not real hot. Taking that one baffle out may have helped? Burning slower it seems? I have way more heat upstairs now!
Before i had to get it so hot in the basement I couldn't stand it just to get enough heat upstairs. Now its just about right down there!


----------



## Cantdog

Have fun cutting today Rob..be safe...spent from 11:00 am until dark Saturday cutting...bucking actually...and piling brush. The 521ev is really coming to it.....at first after new rings, seals and a NOS 121 Tillotson she was a tad figgity......ran alright but would load up on idle if idled for mins while piling brush....little more tweaking on the carb and 8-10 tanks of fuel, she is hitting her stride......running very strong....idles perfect and starts unbelievable....when warm no yanking needed...just like a well tuned Harley..just bring her up on compression and ease her by TDC and she does the rest...rolling right to life. Sweet old saw...


----------



## roncoinc

Going to be like a summers day here.
got a LOT of outside stuff to do.
hope to stack some wood


----------



## tbone75

Going to be all inside day for me. Maybe I will get something done? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I can see Robin hasnt been keeping up on his mayne CL saw ads,nice looking big ol Jred for $85 ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Going to be all inside day for me. Maybe I will get something done? LOL



Mark never did get back to me on that laptop,we could set you up down in the shop..
put the IPL's on it,and AS,not have to run upstairs.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Had a pleasant chat with adam when he got off work.
> Noisy where I was.
> 
> Next time I'll drive up and save the phone bill.
> 
> Soon I'm off work.



Yep good chat!
Look forward to it!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mark never did get back to me on that laptop,we could set you up down in the shop..
> put the IPL's on it,and AS,not have to run upstairs.



That would be very handy! May look around for a used one or something?

My Nephew knows a guy that fixes up and sells used ones cheap.


----------



## tbone75

I did get smart enough to burn that copy program to a disc ! I loose way to much stuff on puters!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That would be very handy! May look around for a used one or something?
> 
> My Nephew knows a guy that fixes up and sells used ones cheap.



You can pick up a new one at the Walmart for like $300!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I did get smart enough to burn that copy program to a disc ! I loose way to much stuff on puters!



Get an external drive or 2 , plug it in from puter to puter and store all the stuff you want .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Get an external drive or 2 , plug it in from puter to puter and store all the stuff you want .



Yeh,,usb drives ar SO cheap now.


----------



## sefh3

John,
Go get some of these. Burn it after or while your burning some wood that is wet. They work good

Creosote Sweeping Log SL 824 at The Home Depot


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,usb drives ar SO cheap now.



I forgot , John's on dail up so he'd have what , 1 or 2 megs of files downloaded to backup , no need for a couple of terrabytes of storage LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Ron I'll go get specs off it now. Hard drive and ram need updating and battery is dead.... have to leave it plug up. But if he just used it in the shop....


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Ron I'll go get specs off it now. Hard drive and ram need updating and battery is dead.... have to leave it plug up. But if he just used it in the shop....



Well i might box up a saw today


----------



## roncoinc

Got a guy workin on house.
gotta run to lowes,will pick up styrofoam for packing while there


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Got a guy workin on house.
> gotta run to lowes,will pick up styrofoam for packing while there



Sent some pics your way


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John,
> Go get some of these. Burn it after or while your burning some wood that is wet. They work good
> 
> Creosote Sweeping Log SL 824 at The Home Depot



Seen them,wondered if they worked? I will pick up a few !


----------



## tbone75

Dang house is 80* !! To darn hot for me! OL would love it! LOL


----------



## sefh3

That's what happens when you install those big azz furnances. They do produce the heat.


----------



## sefh3

Make sure you lower the damper in the basement where your shop is. It will be cooler down there and the OL upstairs will be toasty.


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> John,
> Go get some of these. Burn it after or while your burning some wood that is wet. They work good
> 
> Creosote Sweeping Log SL 824 at The Home Depot



Jerry was burning wet wood today , maybe you should send a couple of them logs up here .


----------



## dancan

I forgot to mention that it's sunny and hot here , just oh two six smoke LOL


----------



## sefh3

suposed to be down in the 20's tonight and calling for some of that white stuff.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> That's what happens when you install those big azz furnances. They do produce the heat.



Afraid I was right ! Overkill ! For right now,later on it will be just right! LOL Got the basement sliding door open,stihl to hot down there! LOL Really to warm for it right now,but its to damp not to run it.

Didn't think to get a damper for the blowers,will today when I go to Sears!

Would be real nice to have speed controls on the blowers! But that would be a little pricy to do now! DC blowers would be the easy way. May just unhook one of them if it gets to bad?

If I could build the garage close enough,think I could heat it too! LOL But it will be the wrong end of the house for that.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> suposed to be down in the 20's tonight and calling for some of that white stuff.:msp_sneaky:



Chance of it here tonight too. But not suppose to get that cold! YUK !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I forgot to mention that it's sunny and hot here , just oh two six smoke LOL



If that is 026 smoke,you may have a problem? LOL Fuel problem!


----------



## farrell

Bring on the snow!!!!!!!!
Got the snow blower put on the tractor and ready to roll! Tarped and parked in front of the house.........ready and waitin!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Wonder if Ron got list at the Lowes....


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Bring on the snow!!!!!!!!
> Got the snow blower put on the tractor and ready to roll! Tarped and parked in front of the house.........ready and waitin!!!



You just keep every flake up there! I don't want none!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You just keep every flake up there! I don't want none!



Hey it's all comin from you direction!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dang house is 80* !! To darn hot for me! OL would love it! LOL





tbone75 said:


> Better go check the stove. BRB





tbone75 said:


> Afraid I was right ! Overkill ! For right now,later on it will be just right! LOL Got the basement sliding door open,stihl to hot down there! LOL Really to warm for it right now,but its to damp not to run it.





tbone75 said:


> Better go check the stove. BRB





tbone75 said:


> Didn't think to get a damper for the blowers,will today when I go to Sears!
> Would be real nice to have speed controls on the blowers! But that would be a little pricy to do now! DC blowers would be the easy way. May just unhook one of them if it gets to bad?





tbone75 said:


> Better go check the stove. BRB





tbone75 said:


> If I could build the garage close enough,think I could heat it too! LOL But it will be the wrong end of the house for that.





tbone75 said:


> Better go check the stove. BRB





tbone75 said:


> Stove is doing OK,but not great.Creosote is building up inside it a little.Just can't burn it very low. No smoke comes out with the smoke door in there now. Should work great when it gets a little colder. Just wonder how it will keep over night? Afraid to turn it down low like I did the old one.





tbone75 said:


> Better go check the stove. BRB





tbone75 said:


> My old one never did at all?
> 
> Just the way this is going to be. The OL will be happy,and I will be opening windows! LOL





tbone75 said:


> Better go check the stove. BRB





tbone75 said:


> The Slug was just a Slug today! That stove kicked my arse good!





tbone75 said:


> Better go check the stove. BRB





Geeeeez ....................................................................OH MY FLOWERS !!!!!


Just get one of these for your basement 










And put together a saw , go cut some wood and feed that furnace .












:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Well. Got two boxes ready to go out tomorrow. One to new Hampshire and one to ohier.


----------



## farrell

Freakin slow here on the AS today!


----------



## dancan

I was "Out There" readin' , some people quittin' but some are stihl bickerin' like 12 year olds and then there's Fish


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Jerry was burning wet wood today , maybe you should send a couple of them logs up here .



That was "green wood" and by golly it smokes....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I was "Out There" readin' , some people quittin' but some are stihl bickerin' like 12 year olds and then there's Fish



Seen that meeself, poor guy didn`t need to start all those threads with his mislabeled saws but the forum crowd did deal with him a little harshly. Fish,....well there is no ecuse for him.....LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> That was "green wood" and by golly it smokes....LOL



Could see it clear as a bell from the superstore LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Could see it clear as a bell from the superstore LOL



Good for sending smoke signals....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I was "Out There" readin' , some people quittin' but some are stihl bickerin' like 12 year olds and then there's Fish



And then there is John Fish. And Fish is ....well....Fish. 

Haven't talked in a while. May have to call and catch up. 

Never had trouble with him. 

Going "Out There" is strange. Sometimes you have to reread post a couple of times and wonder how they turn the computer on. 

Worse than me!! Lol


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> And then there is John Fish. And Fish is ....well....Fish.
> 
> Haven't talked in a while. May have to call and catch up.
> 
> Never had trouble with him.
> 
> Going "Out There" is strange. Sometimes you have to reread post a couple of times and wonder how they turn the computer on.
> 
> Worse than me!! Lol




YOU got a puter ??


----------



## sefh3

Well decided to clean the parts washer out tonight. It was way past due. Stopped at the dollar store and picked up some power purple. That is some good stuff.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> YOU got a puter ??



Well now I do. A net book. Is that legal???


----------



## sefh3

It's a pretty rough crowd out there these days. Guy makes a mistake putting the wrong title on the thread and I you would think the world came to an end.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> It's a pretty rough crowd out there these days. Guy makes a mistake putting the wrong title on the thread and I you would think the world came to an end.



Did that little fitting find its way to you yet?


----------



## tbone75

Another long day ! Took the OLs car in to have new tires put on. OUCH ! 800 bucks ! Took the idigits 3 hrs ! had them check everything out,said lower ball joints are a little loose? They want 540.00 to put them in ! FT !! LOL Nephew will do it fer me ! LOL If they really need it?

Went shopping at Sears while we waited,prices stihl suck right now ! Did buy 2 things LOL Only 10% off,but it was the last one there. I broke my plastic cheapo ! LOL And a small tap handle,only had the bigger one.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cut with the nephew. 

Cut, stop, talk , cut, make a mistake, talk, cut. 

Good kid. Good day.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did that little fitting find its way to you yet?



No mail ran today. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

Got home to the house smelling like smoke! Stove was burnt down,don't know why it was stinking?

If that wasn't enough stink,another skunk showed up! It took the trip! LOL

Plus I am broke for the next month! LOL A month between pay days sucks! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Here's your picture. Those bleeders make great testers


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Here's your picture. Those bleeders make great testers



Good for bleeding brakes too! LOL


----------



## dancan

John , did the say ball joint or ball joint arm ? 1/4" is allowable total play but only a small amount of play is needed to chew up tires .
Looks like a good vacuum pump . I have a set of 3/8 sockets that taps and other square shanks fit in , great for when you need to run a tap with a 6" extension when you don't have the room to swing a T handle at 4" LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , did the say ball joint or ball joint arm ? 1/4" is allowable total play but only a small amount of play is needed to chew up tires .
> Looks like a good vacuum pump . I have a set of 3/8 sockets that taps and other square shanks fit in , great for when you need to run a tap with a 6" extension when you don't have the room to swing a T handle at 4" LOL .



All I know is lower ones they said. It wasn't chewing up tires? They want 116.50 each for them,plus 8.8 hrs to put them in.


----------



## sefh3

Watching a program on SPEED channel. They had a commercial about Murray tool taps. Has anyone used them or heard of them before.
Murray Tools Split Die Thread Repair Kit  6-Pc. Metric Set, Large Dies | Tap Die Sets| Northern Tool + Equipment

They are pricey but I could see how helpful they would be for when you bogger up the first few threads, ie crank shafts.This will allow you to but the die up front of the nasty threads and back it out to clean them up.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> All I know is lower ones they said. It wasn't chewing up tires? They want 116.50 each for them,plus 8.8 hrs to put them in.



I'll check my timeguide tomorrow .


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Watching a program on SPEED channel. They had a commercial about Murray tool taps. Has anyone used them or heard of them before.
> Murray Tools Split Die Thread Repair Kit  6-Pc. Metric Set, Large Dies | Tap Die Sets| Northern Tool + Equipment
> 
> They are pricey but I could see how helpful they would be for when you bogger up the first few threads, ie crank shafts.This will allow you to but the die up front of the nasty threads and back it out to clean them up.



Sounds good,but very pricey! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got home to the house smelling like smoke! Stove was burnt down,don't know why it was stinking?
> 
> If that wasn't enough stink,another STIHL  showed up! It took the trip! LOL
> 
> Plus I am broke for the next month! LOL A month between pay days sucks! LOL



Next month !!!! 
it's only the middle of the month !!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Well now I do. A net book. Is that legal???



Nope.


----------



## jimdad07

Dog got out of her cast last night, ate a huge piece of gauze and cotton and now she can't even keep water down. We are up to $2500 on this deal and now she probably has a pretty good blockage. This is not good, probably going to run another $1000 or better for this little deal.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> All I know is lower ones they said. It wasn't chewing up tires? They want 116.50 each for them,plus 8.8 hrs to put them in.



Thats why i run volvo's..
upper ball joint,,$15.
lower ball joint,$15..
labor time..1/2 hr.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Dog got out of her cast last night, ate a huge piece of gauze and cotton and now she can't even keep water down. We are up to $2500 on this deal and now she probably has a pretty good blockage. This is not good, probably going to run another $1000 or better for this little deal.



Good thing you are working all of that overtime and doing side jobs, got to pay the vet bills somehow.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats why i run volvo's..
> upper ball joint,,$15.
> lower ball joint,$15..
> labor time..1/2 hr.



2005 Nissian Murano 

You fix that heater yet?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Next month !!!!
> it's only the middle of the month !!



I get paid in the middle of the month from the Gov? First of the month from work. LOL


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Dog got out of her cast last night, ate a huge piece of gauze and cotton and now she can't even keep water down. We are up to $2500 on this deal and now she probably has a pretty good blockage. This is not good, probably going to run another $1000 or better for this little deal.



That's not good. My sisters lab used to eat everything. Socks, towels, rags. I think she gave him castor oil to loosen things up.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Dog got out of her cast last night, ate a huge piece of gauze and cotton and now she can't even keep water down. We are up to $2500 on this deal and now she probably has a pretty good blockage. This is not good, probably going to run another $1000 or better for this little deal.



Dang Jim ! Hope it don't cost that much ?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Dog got out of her cast last night, ate a huge piece of gauze and cotton and now she can't even keep water down. We are up to $2500 on this deal and now she probably has a pretty good blockage. This is not good, probably going to run another $1000 or better for this little deal.



Bummer,,sounds like a VERY expensive oriental dinner to me !!
maybe auction off tickets for dinner ??
yung dumpuppy with subgum flied lice ??
should have cut losses to start with,,25 cents and end of problem.
been there done that..
hurts for a little while but when they come free you can get over it..
children could well make use of $3500 in a lot of ways.. priorities ?? collage fund ?? etc..


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Bummer,,sounds like a VERY expensive oriental dinner to me !!
> maybe auction off tickets for dinner ??
> yung dumpuppy with subgum flied lice ??
> should have cut losses to start with,,25 cents and end of problem.
> been there done that..
> hurts for a little while but when they come free you can get over it..
> children could well make use of $3500 in a lot of ways.. priorities ?? collage fund ?? etc..



Sounds bad,but very true.


----------



## roncoinc

Got my clean bench dirty tonite


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got my clean bench dirty tonite



What model is it? Can't read it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What model is it? Can't read it.



2050 or 2040, got some here like them. Just red Hoooskies....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 2050 or 2040, got some here like them. Just red Hoooskies....LOL



Got a couple 2050s around here? LOL


----------



## tbone75

What happen?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to call time.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to call time.



Nite Jerry


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas. Had to get out of the house. Me and the OL took a little drive. 

I see there's a box with my name on it! Oh joy!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Nope.



Wonder what the punishment is......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!!

Hey Mark !!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John !!!
> 
> Hey Mark !!!!



Evening Rob. How goes it?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening Rob. How goes it?




Got a chip on the nose that stuck. Fast feed toward the chuck. 

Ouch! 1/8" to spare. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Been checking out flea bay. LOL Didn't find nothing I had to have? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Just about ready to hit the sac. All that standing around waiting and shopping really did me in. Plus the 2500.00 I spent in the last 3 days!

Maybe I should sell some saws? .............................................NAH ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Been checking out flea bay. LOL Didn't find nothing I had to have? :msp_confused:



You missed all the excitement. 

Well.... All the excitement there was.....


----------



## tbone75

Better check the stove one more time,then to bed.
Hope to get some saw work done tomorrow!

You guys take care and have some fun doing it!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You missed all the excitement.
> 
> Well.... All the excitement there was.....



To tired to get excited now!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Raining sideways out!!!!

This your rain John ???


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night John !!!


----------



## farrell

Well............my car is done for! The wife smashed a nice buck.....completely demolished the front end and ate the air bag!!! Sittin here with her and the cops waitin for the tow truck. She is alright banged and shook up and sore!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Well............my car is done for! The wife smashed a nice buck.....completely demolished the front end and ate the air bag!!! Sittin here with her and the cops waitin for the tow truck. She is alright banged and shook up and sore!



Sorry to hear that my friend. 

Now find the family of the guilty party, hunt them down and shoot them!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Sorry to hear that my friend.
> 
> Now find the family of the guilty party, hunt them down and shoot them!!



10-4!
Pics in the AM
dropping one kid off at her aunts then off to the ER!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> 10-4!
> Pics in the AM
> dropping one kid off at her aunts then off to the ER!



Good luck


----------



## dancan

Air bag deployment ! She got it square on , I hope she's OK !
Morning Rob .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Air bag deployment ! She got it square on , I hope she's OK !
> Morning Rob .



Yeah. I had an air bag go off on #3 deer. 

HELLO!!!!! gets your attention. 

Hey Dan.


----------



## dancan

Speakin' of attention , pics on the ole internet form this company got my attention Hallowell & Co., Fine Sporting Guns


----------



## dancan

I've been fortunate enough to only see deer real close while driving , the wife and her sister got one a few years back and a friend and his wife got 3 .


----------



## dancan

Zlack , Zlack , Zlack , Zzzzzlack I tell ya ! 
'Cept for Adam and Rob


----------



## dancan

Don't look John , you done spent your $$ this month LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sure hope she is Ok Adam!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep that's me...... just slackin along...at my own pace......slowly..'n..slackly......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't look John , you done spent your $$ this month LOL



No chit ! LOL A couple months !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Speakin' of attention , pics on the ole internet form this company got my attention Hallowell & Co., Fine Sporting Guns



Dangerous place to look.....Going back now......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep that's me...... just slackin along...at my own pace......slowly..'n..slackly......



Nothing wrong with that ! Take your time !


----------



## dancan

Anyone need a cane ?? I got spares , it may help with unslaclification .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Anyone need a cane ?? I got spares , it may help with unslaclification .



Nah........got 2 or 3 here. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sleep seems to back to my normal again. 2 hrs. get up move around a little back to bed, 2 hrs back up again. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Starting to get this new stove under control . LOL Close the bottom vent in the ash door,only use the one in the loading door. Burns from front to back instead of bottom up. Also just unplug the blowers when its not that cold! Stays plenty warm enough!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night all. 

Been drooling over guns at Dans link. 

Off to bed to put in more OT


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Night all.
> 
> Been drooling over guns at Dans link.
> 
> Off to bed to put in more OT



Nite Rob


----------



## tbone75

Hows the knee doing Robin?


----------



## dancan

Just about to put my shoes on to head out the door .............Better go put some pants on first LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just about to put my shoes on to head out the door .............Better go put some pants on first LOL



Go out like that you will be back in the rubber room! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Anyone need a cane ?? I got spares , it may help with unslaclification .




Nope...I'm good.......good'n slack......but I no longer walk funny....or no funnier than ever anyway.......pouring rain here..blowin' too...hard SSW.....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hows the knee doing Robin?




Much better John......worked on a roof yeasterday..got done by 1:00PM.....cut wood until dark.....had a half dozen Jack (balsam) firs to clean up...all about 16" butt. Shop daytime wood...they were down and in the way of getting to my last 7 wilted maples. 521 is vewry, vewry, skicky now......gonna have to have a diesel bath before any more cutting......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Much better John......worked on a roof yeasterday..got done by 1:00PM.....cut wood until dark.....had a half dozen Jack (balsam) firs to clean up...all about 16" butt. Shop daytime wood...they were down and in the way of getting to my last 7 wilted maples. 521 is vewry, vewry, skicky now......gonna have to have a diesel bath before any more cutting......



I hate cutting any pine around here! Makes a real mess on the saw!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I hate cutting any pine around here! Makes a real mess on the saw!




LOL Balsam Fir makes pine look good....about three times as much pitch as pine....saw dust and chips just stick where the chain throws them...LOL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Bummer,,sounds like a VERY expensive oriental dinner to me !!
> maybe auction off tickets for dinner ??
> yung dumpuppy with subgum flied lice ??
> should have cut losses to start with,,25 cents and end of problem.
> been there done that..
> hurts for a little while but when they come free you can get over it..
> children could well make use of $3500 in a lot of ways.. priorities ?? collage fund ?? etc..



Very expensive Oriental dinner. You are probably right, wife is calling the shots on this one (so easy to blame the OL). I had to put the last one down, swore I wouldn't do it again. Maybe I need to rethink that one. Like Jerry said, good thing I am working a lot. I was thinking of other things to do with the money but that's life.


----------



## roncoinc

YAWN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..

bummer to hear that Adam..


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Just about to put my shoes on to head out the door .............Better go put some pants on first LOL



Please put pants on Dan, you don't want to blind your fellow Canmedians with those pasty whites.


----------



## dancan

Fir and pine sure smell better than Cat(Black) spruce LOL
The fun starts the next day with that pine and fir when you go to take that wedge that you've been using all day out of your cutting pants pocket :mad2:


----------



## dancan

Muh car still smell like a forest fire :msp_mad:


----------



## farrell

mornin fellas!
very short night!!!!!!
heres the damage.......


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin fellas!
> very short night!!!!!!
> heres the damage.......




Oh my,,


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas. Busy day, Back to work after a very productive three day weekend. 2 packages and 82 thankyou notes going in the mail today, as well as finally getting my Texas license....its been a little longer than the 90 days they give you...hope theres no fees or fines. that would be just my luck.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Well............my car is done for! The wife smashed a nice buck.....completely demolished the front end and ate the air bag!!! Sittin here with her and the cops waitin for the tow truck. She is alright banged and shook up and sore!



That shure scores high on the suckOmeter, cars can be fixed or replaced no worries. Hope your wife is ok, air bags have and serve a purpose. Much better to have the airbag stop your head from smashing the windshield or something even harder.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Muh car still smell like a forest fire :msp_mad:



026 smoke?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> 026 smoke?



I find they do,,,but they will burn for quit awhile once the fire catches well..


----------



## roncoinc

Adam,,wife ok ??

any venison worth keeping ?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Adam,,wife ok ??
> 
> any venison worth keeping ?



she is sore!
the buck was pretty squishy!


----------



## roncoinc

STIHL 028 AV SUPER CHAINSAW

$50 028 super.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> she is sore!
> the buck was pretty squishy!



They are squishy cause they are made of meat !


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> STIHL 028 AV SUPER CHAINSAW
> 
> $50 028 super.



You going to go get that one. Add her to your collection?:msp_sneaky:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> They are squishy cause they are made of meat !



Not when it looks and feels like a water bed! Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## tbone75

That car is a real mess! Sure glad she didn't get hurt!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That car is a real mess! Sure glad she didn't get hurt!



Yep pretty bad


----------



## farrell

Happy it wasn't the truck.........who knows what would have happened to my beloved 372 that's in the bed!!!! Tho the truck prolly would have faired better than the cavalier!?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Happy it wasn't the truck.........who knows what would have happened to my beloved 372 that's in the bed!!!! Tho the truck prolly would have faired better than the cavalier!?



You don't want to be like me!! I have hit or been hit by close to 40 deer ! LOL 2 with the old Vette ! Way to many of them around here! Most back when I worked the oil field,always on back roads working nights. Never as bad as your wife did! Came close a few times in my driveway ! LOL 

Plus I use drive to fast on back roads ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You don't want to be like me!! I have hit or been hit by close to 40 deer ! LOL 2 with the old Vette ! Way to many of them around here! Most back when I worked the oil field,always on back roads working nights. Never as bad as your wife did! Came close a few times in my driveway ! LOL
> 
> Plus I use drive to fast on back roads ! LOL



Think that makes 12-13 tween the two of us! Mostly by me! This by far the worst!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady just brought me 2 boxes ! Now to see what it is? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Mail lady just brought me 2 boxes ! Now to see what it is? LOL



Not tickin are they?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl whacker carbs


----------



## tbone75

Need the Pit Bull for these? Jug looks like it would clean up easy nuuf. Someone will need this stuff? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Anyone ever see any other animal drag off a skunk? Something did here! Went to get rid of it,gone! ?? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Anyone ever see any other animal drag off a skunk? Something did here! Went to get rid of it,gone! ?? LOL



Possom........yote........neighbors dog?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Possom........yote........neighbors dog?



Texan ??


----------



## roncoinc

I get this phone call this morning..

" i'm looking in this dumpster and theres all kinds of chainsaws in here,want me to pull them out ? "

duh,,yeh !!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> I get this phone call this morning..
> 
> " i'm looking in this dumpster and theres all kinds of chainsaws in here,want me to pull them out ? "
> 
> duh,,yeh !!



just got a pile of saws "dumped" off ! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

Time to go to PO and send off a saw that has SPARK !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time to go to PO and send off a saw that has SPARK !!



May not by the time it gets there? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You find any 266se parts in there,let me know Ron ! LOL Looks like I will be needing some. LOL Went for the coil and got the whole saw! LOL Good thing I found a second coil!

On second thought I don't need 266 parts ! May have some? Have to go digging..........................Some day ????? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Tried to mail some boxes at lunch.....got side tracked. Buddy said we were going to lunch but I said its gotta be quick I got errands. He tossed me his keys and told me I was driving. We walk out side and he points to his brand new to him 07 2500 w/ 6.7 Cummins and a 6 speed tranny.......let's just say I didn't make it to the post office. I don't envy his payments or his fuel bill. One sweet truck though! Will stop by PO this afternoon.


----------



## tbone75

Got a Rob,and Arrowhead box packed up.Lots more to go yet!


----------



## farrell

You guys sure are doin a lot of packing! I have unpack the cavalier prolly tomorrow......


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You guys sure are doin a lot of packing! I have unpack the cavalier prolly tomorrow......



Sure sucks! Now you need another car! So much for more saws! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Look what my Brother just bought from a buddy of his for 175.00.

Jerry will like this one!!

Ron don't look !


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> You guys sure are doin a lot of packing! I have unpack the cavalier prolly tomorrow......



Not looking forward to it hate car shopping!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Not looking forward to it hate car shopping!



Get her a street bike ! :hmm3grin2orange: A Road King would be nice! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Two boxes just went out one to ohier and the other to some far away land where zip codes start with a zero......although that box too will eventually end up in the black hole that is frazeysburg Ohio


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Two boxes just went out one to ohier and the other to some far away land where zip codes start with a zero......although that box too will eventually end up in the black hole that is frazeysburg Ohio



Black Hole ! You trying to say what goes in don't come out? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Black Hole ! You trying to say what goes in don't come out? :hmm3grin2orange:



Something like that!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Something like that!



A little bit oozes out at times! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> just got a pile of saws "dumped" off ! LOL !!



C'mon Ron you know the rules around here. Where's the pictures!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> A little bit oozes out at times! :msp_rolleyes:



Really could have gone without that.


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> mornin fellas!
> very short night!!!!!!
> heres the damage.......



Glad your wife is fine .
If you don't have coverage get a hold of a salvage yard , I'm sure there's a few of them that got whacked in the rear .


Hmmm , squishy deer = pretenderized deer .
A friend of mine woked for DNR , he was pretty fast at getting the back straps off a deer with just a box cutter .


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


>



dibs!!!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


>



There's a husky in there! Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Nice catch there Ron ! What is that green one between the Husky and Stihl? The one with no muffler. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> There's a husky in there! Hmmmmmmmm



Hey. I called dibs. Besides, they were in a dumpster so I'm sure they don't have spark!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Glad your wife is fine .
> If you don't have coverage get a hold of a salvage yard , I'm sure there's a few of them that got whacked in the rear .
> 
> 
> Hmmm , squishy deer = pretenderized deer .
> A friend of mine woked for DNR , he was pretty fast at getting the back straps off a deer with just a box cutter .



Smart guy ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


>



Dibbs on the Stihl!!!!


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> Dibbs on the Stihl!!!!



I'll take the naked Stihl in the corner.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Nice catch there Ron ! What is that green one between the Husky and Stihl? The one with no muffler. LOL



John Deere.


----------



## AU_K2500

Woh woh woh can't you guys read? I called dibs first....on all of it!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Kidding aside, nice haul Ron. 

Go get Lobsta to celebrate. 











Or oysters.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Anyone ever see any other animal drag off a skunk? Something did here! Went to get rid of it,gone! ?? LOL



Coyotes and most dogs love skunk , they love the smell , love to roll and rub themselvese in it , take the next one you get and bury it head first close to a dog walking trail , then go park and watch the owners as they return with Fifi to get in their expensive cars hehehe


----------



## dancan

Daum ! I just got off the phone , DIBS !!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Daum ! I just got off the phone , DIBS !!!



Slacker ! LOL


You guys know he is going to fix them all and sell them!


----------



## dancan

John , my labor guide lists it as a ball joint arm , about 2 hours aside to do an arm .
Napa lists ball joints at about 38.00$$ each but no arm .


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Slacker ! LOL
> 
> 
> You guys know he is going to fix them all and sell them!



Maybe some of us are favored or rather pittied more than others!:msp_wink:


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Maybe some of us are favored or rather pittied more than others!:msp_wink:



I'm sure John could box you up a special skunk care package , I'll chip in for the shipping .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , my labor guide lists it as a ball joint arm , about 2 hours aside to do an arm .
> Napa lists ball joints at about 38.00$$ each but no arm .



Thanks Dan ! I will do some looking around here to see what I can find on it?
Did forget to tell you its 4x4 or all wheel? That makes a difference.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm sure John could box you up a special skunk care package , I'll chip in for the shipping .



I got shoe boxes ready ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

They never asked for the ball joint , the regular should be front wheeldrive so it may be the same .
Take the time estimate with a grain of salt .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nice catch there Ron ! What is that green one between the Husky and Stihl? The one with no muffler. LOL



JD cs62


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Maybe some of us are favored or rather pittied more than others!:msp_wink:



I don't need any more fixer uppers right now! LOL 

Something special comes along..................................well thats different! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> JD cs62



Eeko I think? Only green. Both JDs Eekos?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Eeko I think? Only green. Both JDs Eekos?



Efco , not Eeko .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Eeko I think? Only green. Both JDs Eekos?



Seen on the interweb Efco or Emack ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Seen on the interweb Efco or Emack ??



If there made like this little red and orange one I have,there made good ! Just like that J-Red 35 you have or had? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Need the Pit Bull for these? Jug looks like it would clean up easy nuuf. Someone will need this stuff? LOL




49SP John........what you doing with that???.......Wanna build it for yourself??? I probably gotts anything you're missing....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 49SP John........what you doing with that???.......Wanna build it for yourself??? I probably gotts anything you're missing....



I traded a couple bars fir it. LOL Looked in nice shape,so why not. LOL I don't have one,so maybe I should build it? P&C will be fine!


----------



## tbone75

OL says time to feed the Slug !


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> I'm sure John could box you up a special skunk care package , I'll chip in for the shipping .



He already sent me one! The next better be orange and start with a "H" and end in a "A"! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Finally ! a box on it's way to texass.


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> He already sent me one! The next better be orange and start with a "H" and end in a "A"! LOL



Hayabusa ??

Wow , setting the bar a little high ???


----------



## dancan

Sorry John , H must be for Holy Crap !!

[video=youtube_share;Z4a2cgi0IOY]http://youtu.be/Z4a2cgi0IOY[/video]

A for acceleration LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hayabusa ??
> 
> Wow , setting the bar a little high ???



They even make chainsaws? LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sorry John , H must be for Holy Crap !!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Z4a2cgi0IOY]http://youtu.be/Z4a2cgi0IOY[/video]
> 
> A for acceleration LOL .



Someone need a shoe box?.....................Filled of coarse ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jimdad07

Sorry to hear about your car Adam, glad your wife is ok. You ought to cut the head off of that sucker and mount it to the front of your next car to serve as notice to all the other tasty vermin that want to fight for who controls the road.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Sorry to hear about your car Adam, glad your wife is ok. You ought to cut the head off of that sucker and mount it to the front of your next car to serve as notice to all the other tasty vermin that want to fight for who controls the road.



Hows Jim tonight?


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Sorry to hear about your car Adam, glad your wife is ok. You ought to cut the head off of that sucker and mount it to the front of your next car to serve as notice to all the other tasty vermin that want to fight for who controls the road.



Oh I did! It's in the bed of the truck!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Finally ! a box on it's way to texass.



Sweet! What's in it?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Sweet! What's in it?



Don't tell Ron ! :msp_w00t:
















































Got the shoe box didn't ya! LOL


----------



## dancan

Starts with H and ends with A 





























Hyena LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Starts with H and ends with A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyena LOL



Keep trying ! opcorn:

Where the hell did you find my 1st-Xs pic ?


----------



## roncoinc

Seems john deere parts are unavilable ??
the CS62 needs a p&c and muffler.
AM $100+ for p&c,,cant find a muffler


----------



## dancan

Check with Al (StihlCrazy) , he'll know what fits .
We can still get some JD saw parts up here if you have no luck .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Check with Al (StihlCrazy) , he'll know what fits .
> We can still get some JD saw parts up here if you have no luck .



Efco 162 same.
donwanna go broke on parts either !!


----------



## dancan

Like my CS56 , needs a p/c but I have a muffler .
Try a Huska/Poolan muffler , same type of shape .


----------



## tbone75

Took me a year to find parts for this little Efco I have ! Had to buy new! Still need a muffler cover.just haven't looked for it yet.


----------



## tbone75

The OL is in the living room where its 80 ! I am in the bed room with the window open !


----------



## tbone75

Ron after you copied the media cat disc,my old puter will copy it now without that program?


----------



## tbone75

Got a box for Rob,Mark and Scott ready to send out. Need some padded envelops to mail the other disc out to Robin,Jim,Adam and Jerry Morrow.
Try to get them tomorrow.
Did I miss anyone?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron after you copied the media cat disc,my old puter will copy it now without that program?



I removed the protection.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I removed the protection.



Aint gonna catch a DTD am I ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Aint gonna catch a DTD am I ? LOL



Don't you hate auto correct ??

Or am I slow??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Don't you hate auto correct ??
> 
> Or am I slow??



Disc Transmitted Disease


----------



## AU_K2500

Eureka! I've got spark!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Eureka! I've got spark!



The Stihl ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The Stihl ?



Nope his lighter!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Disc Transmitted Disease



Yup. I'm slow........


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> Nope his lighter!



Damnit howd you know


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Check with Al (StihlCrazy) , he'll know what fits .
> We can still get some JD saw parts up here if you have no luck .



What`s that green n black one we/you got here?


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> Damnit howd you know



Call it an educated guess...........:msp_biggrin:


----------



## farrell

Bet this is how it looked to the wife last night........
[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Tyi3VLIRJp4[/video]


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Damnit howd you know



Whatcha working on tonight?


----------



## sefh3

Opps quoted the wrong thread.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Bet this is how it looked to the wife last night........
> [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Tyi3VLIRJp4[/video]



:msp_sneaky:


----------



## sefh3

Ron what the condition on the rest of those gems?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> :msp_sneaky:



Oops.........sorry john


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Whatcha working on tonight?



Well even though you don't really care...I'll still answer, lol. Got the TS350 partially together. Should be able to try and start it tomorrow. I'll get your box tomorrow and run them all and see which ones have spark, mark them and send them back your way. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## farrell

sefh3 said:


> Opps quoted the wrong thread.



And I thot my lighter comment was meen!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> And I thot my lighter comment was meen!



Ya both is !


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> And I thot my lighter comment was meen!



Light weights.......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ya both is fly weights!



:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Well even though you don't really care...I'll still answer, lol. Got the TS350 partially together. Should be able to try and start it tomorrow. I'll get your box tomorrow and run them all and see which ones have spark, mark them and send them back your way. Thanks again for all the help.



So it now has spark eh? What was it? Bad flywheel?


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> So it now has spark eh? What was it? Bad flywheel?



I think so. New one came in today and switched them out....I now have spark. Like I said ill check all the ones you sent and send them back marked.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron what the condition on the rest of those gems?



dont know..
there is a creamsickle colered 38cc super in that pile and a parts 0h 26 ?
h 350 missing a lot,and the two dears.
basically junk.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Newbies !


----------



## roncoinc

Mark got spark !!! ???????????

say it aint sooooo !!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> dont know..
> there is a creamsickle colered 38cc super in that pile and a parts 0h 26 ?
> h 350 missing a lot,and the two dears.
> basically junk.



Husky 350 !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Mark got spark !!! ???????????
> 
> say it aint sooooo !!!!!!!!!



Yes sir. All by myself! Should be cutting concrete tomorrow...now if I could find a water kit...


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Husky 350 !



Whore. Der.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Whore. Der.



Yea...............So ! LOL

I like Husky 350s !


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> dont know..
> there is a creamsickle colered 38cc super in that pile and a parts 0h 26 ?
> h 350 missing a lot,and the two dears.
> basically junk.



Yeah those creamsickles are more than likely junk too. Do you need my address?


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> I think so. New one came in today and switched them out....I now have spark. Like I said ill check all the ones you sent and send them back marked.



Make sure you check the coil that came with it. It might be fine.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Make sure you check the coil that came with it. It might be fine.



That would make three good coils.....


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> That would make three good coils.....



Check em out on the bay. They seem to bring in good $$. Especially those boys looking to get there 056's running again.


----------



## sefh3

Anyone have any gas remote control cars they are wanting the get rid of? I'm lookng to get two of these for the kids to run.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Anyone have any gas remote control cars they are wanting the get rid of? I'm lookng to get two of these for the kids to run.



Let me check. Trade for saws?;-))


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Anyone have any gas remote control cars they are wanting the get rid of? I'm lookng to get two of these for the kids to run.



Just told him to check the thread.


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> Let me check. Trade for saws?;-))



Well of course.


----------



## Stem450Husky

sefh3 said:


> Well of course.



Depends on the saw  You looking for Nitro or Electric? Rob just told me about it. Feel free to PM me or continue commenting on this thread...


----------



## tbone75

Most of you guys fall asleep? :msp_sneaky:

Yous sure aint saying nuttin !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Most of you guys fall asleep? :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Yous sure aint saying nuttin !



Blah. Blah. Blah. 

They are talkin RC cars.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Blah. Blah. Blah.
> 
> They are talkin RC cars.



Can we put a B&C on one? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Should have never sold my truck...damn it was fun. Had a lot in it...really nice.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Can we put a B&C on one? LOL



Probably not....speaking of bar a chains.... I misplaced a saw that had a bar on it with a big hole in the middle. You seen it? I'd love to have it back.....there's a reward.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Probably not....speaking of bar a chains.... I misplaced a saw that had a bar on it with a big hole in the middle. You seen it? I'd love to have it back.....there's a reward.




Yes. A reward. The reward of owning it. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Yes. A reward. The reward of owning it. LOL



Its only rewarding if I own it.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well, it seems like only Robin and I are actually running/using chainsaws on this thread anymore, less you count uncle Rob using one for a few minutes one day. I ran mine again most of today, that little $5. 026 shure is getting some hours on it. More than 50 tanks through it since I got it in a box 5 years ago, it has the Arctic kit on it to....LOL


----------



## shougcuo

Hopefully you spent some time in the shop building those saw


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well, it seems like only Robin and I are actually running/using chainsaws on this thread anymore, less you count uncle Rob using one for a few minutes one day. I ran mine again most of today, that little $5. 026 shure is getting some hours on it. More than 50 tanks through it since I got it in a box 5 years ago, it has the Arctic kit on it to....LOL



Things have been a little crazy. Don't heat with wood anymore. Brothers FIL does so the nephew and I will be doing more. 

But true. Won't saw much till I retire.


----------



## Stem450Husky

dont lie, you'll never retire. you'd miss the "entertainment".... brother.... hah


----------



## farrell

What you talkin bout? I saw logs every night just ask my wife!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Things have been a little crazy. Don't heat with wood anymore. Brothers FIL does so the nephew and I will be doing more.
> 
> But true. Won't saw much till I retire.



That`s too bad,I hope to saw even more when I retire, I couldn`t use anywhere close to all the wood I get to cut, I just like running chainsaws......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> What you talkin bout? I saw logs every night just ask my wife!:msp_biggrin:



Probably cut more wood then than you do with those Orange turds......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s too bad,I hope to saw even more when I retire, I couldn`t use anywhere close to all the wood I get to cut, I just like running chainsaws......LOL



Your right! You an Robin is about it right now. I been working on them a little. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> dont lie, you'll never retire. you'd miss the "entertainment".... brother.... hah



"Hey brother, how do I know when to change the insert?"

When there are more sparks than chips coming off the pare in your lathe.......brother"

LOL

Hey Rob!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Probably cut more wood then than you do with those Orange turds......LOL



Now were getting some where! otstir:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your right! You an Robin is about it right now. I been working on them a little. LOL



Well you get a pass, cause you`re the King Slug.....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s too bad,I hope to saw even more when I retire, I couldn`t use anywhere close to all the wood I get to cut, I just like running chainsaws......LOL



Yup. When I "take some time off" to do relief work I saw all day long. 

And seldom have to move any wood. Kids from the church colleges do that. 

Another reason to own saws!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Its only rewarding if I own it.....



I could be meen as Aunt Dan and post a pic !


----------



## Stem450Husky

FacePalm!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yup. When I "take some time off" to do relief work I saw all day long.
> 
> And seldom have to move any wood. Kids from the church colleges do that.
> 
> Another reason to own saws!!!



All you do is the fun part! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well you get a pass, cause you`re the King Slug.....LOL



A crippled old King Slug !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I could be meen as Aunt Dan and post a pic !



That would mean you'd have to find it.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Yup. When I "take some time off" to do relief work I saw all day long.
> 
> And seldom have to move any wood. Kids from the church colleges do that.
> 
> Another reason to own saws!!!



I once cut foir 7 days straight from daylight til pitch dark, cut a lot of trees off houses, powerlines and roadways. Never got payed a cent, ran my own saws and supplied the fuel and oil but man did I have a pile of wood when I was through. Moved it all with a Hitachi 200 with a thumb grab and a Ford L 9000.


----------



## AU_K2500

AU_K2500 said:


> That would mean you'd have to find it.....



I'd do just about anything to get that saw back.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I could be meen as Aunt Dan and post a pic !



NO JOHN! NO! We already had the discussion of nude slug pics..............NO!!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I'd do just about anything to get that saw back.



:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> NO JOHN! NO! We already had the discussion of nude slug pics..............NO!!!!



:msp_scared: That would scare me to much ! :msp_scared:


----------



## farrell

Hey rob
What you think of the poor cavalier?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I'd do just about anything to get that saw back.



If it ever leaves here you get first shot!


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> I once cut foir 7 days straight from daylight til pitch dark, cut a lot of trees off houses, powerlines and roadways. Never got payed a cent, ran my own saws and supplied the fuel and oil but man did I have a pile of wood when I was through. Moved it all with a Hitachi 200 with a thumb grab and a Ford L 9000.



Thought I would add that I did all that cutting with my 044, a Pioneer 970 and the SD that I sent to John


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> I'd do just about anything to get that saw back.



EWWWWWWW!!!!!

Unclean. Unclean.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thought I would add that I did all that cutting with my 044, a Pioneer 970 and the SD that I sent to John



I did it 5 days in a row. But I had to drive 1000 miles to do it. Each way. 

Didn't keep the wood. Lol

That was Ivan.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thought I would add that I did all that cutting with my 044, a Pioneer 970 and the SD that I sent to John



It has a very happy home too !


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey rob
> What you think of the poor cavalier?



Looks like my Ford Contour when I took that nice buck. 

Airbag also. $2000 Got airbags from a rear ended car. Saved a bunch.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I did it 5 days in a row. But I had to drive 1000 miles to do it. Each way.
> 
> Didn't keep the wood. Lol
> 
> That was Ivan.



I didn`t have to drive far, it was my neighborhood after we were hit by Hurricane Wan. When I cut up the wood afterward it made 73 cords of firewood. Then I got the chance to cut 2000 acres to clear all the wind felled trees. That job lasted close to 2 years.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It has a very happy home too !



Does it ever get run?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its getting late here, got to call time.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Does it ever get run?



Not for a month or so now. Almost hate to get it dirty ! LOL But it starts so easy and runs so sweet ! Just haven't been cutting much for a while.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its getting late here, got to call time.



Nite Jerry

Have a good one tomorrow!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Adam. 

Gonna fix it?


----------



## farrell

I'm home and the wife is off to work.......hopefully the gods dam deer stay off the road!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Adam.
> 
> Gonna fix it?



I doubt it......insurance company coming to do an estimate on Monday.......I'm sure it's totaled.....engine compartment looks all monkeyed up and the windshield is busted!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I doubt it......insurance company coming to do an estimate on Monday.......I'm sure it's totaled.....engine compartment looks all monkeyed up and the windshield is busted!



I had a four banger and a 5 speed manual. 40mpg if I went easy. Liked it so I got it fixed. 

I sort of drive cars into the ground and then donate them to a local group.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I doubt it......insurance company coming to do an estimate on Monday.......I'm sure it's totaled.....engine compartment looks all monkeyed up and the windshield is busted!



Good chance its done for.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Adam. How's the little one tonight?


----------



## tbone75

Time for me. You guys have fun ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Time for me. You guys have fun ! LOL



Take it easy John.


----------



## dancan

Cecelelelackkkkerz !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Cecelelelackkkkerz !



Morning Dan. 

You know anyone that has welded an action to lengthen or shorten it?


----------



## dancan

Morning Rob !
No I don't .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Morning Rob !
> No I don't .



I think I'll check further before I fire up the bandsaw......


----------



## dancan

John complains about no sleep but I think he suffers from seperation anxiety , you know he goes down , turns the lights on , feeds the furnace and then looks at all his saws and saw boxes and smiles , probably even talks to them ....................


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> John complains about no sleep but I think he suffers from seperation anxiety , you know he goes down , turns the lights on , feeds the furnace and then looks at all his saws and saw boxes and smiles , probably even talks to them ....................



Talking to them is fine....

Dressing them up and taking them to a movie...... Time for a med change for The Slug!


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All......rained and blew yesterday so no saw work...instead we went to install one of those pitiful "picture of wood" snap together floating floors....carpet supposed to be gone and floor scraped and all ready to go....you know that didn't happen...we had to pull up the carpet, backing pad and tack strips (on cement slab) and scrape up the old carpet glue before we could start......spent 9 hrs crawling around on my knees working with very poor material....not a "Happy" day....came home after visiting Hoss, OL had made fresh haddock chowder, hot buscuits, and steamed broc. mmmmmm....then it was couch time..to beat to even type.....


----------



## dancan

I've got a extra coffee in case any of you need one .............


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> John complains about no sleep but I think he suffers from seperation anxiety , you know he goes down , turns the lights on , feeds the furnace and then looks at all his saws and saw boxes and smiles , probably even talks to them ....................



Only his Hoooskies....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I've got a extra coffee in case any of you need one .............



LOL All good....just brewed the second pot for the thermos.....good nights rest....cabinet install today..entertainment center......but it's at the end of the world..Cape Rosier...45 min drive with nothing in between but woods and a few houses...1.5 hrs round trip for a needed but forgotten screw length/tool/material etc....


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Adam. How's the little one tonight?



Slept all night for once


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> ......1.5 hrs round trip for a needed but forgotten screw length/tool/material etc....



Yup , that sucks .


----------



## tbone75

Rotten arses,picking on the poor Slug already this morning ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Rotten arses,picking on the poor Slug already this morning ! :msp_razz:



Not me....I'm outta here......gotts places to be........Have a good one....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Not me....I'm outta here......gotts places to be........Have a good one....



Have a good day Robin!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Rotten arses,picking on the poor Slug already this morning ! :msp_razz:



Done anyrhing with the security cam's yet ??

take any movies with the movie cam yet ?


----------



## tbone75

Need to go get the springs fixed on my truck.If I can get myself moving soon I will go do that ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Done anyrhing with the security cam's yet ??
> 
> take any movies with the movie cam yet ?



The OL has been using the cam !

Security cams stihl in the box. LOL


----------



## tbone75

The cam has lots of baby footage in it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just can't find a good place to set the security stuff up. This house is stuffed full !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just can't find a good place to set the security stuff up. This house is stuffed full !



Cam's go outside !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Cam's go outside !



Yes ! LOL

Got to set up the other stuff inside. And run all the wires. Just don't know where to put it?


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Off to that W thing again today. 

Excited about firing that stihl up today, may finally be able to get that thing out of my shop....get rid of the smell.

Going camping again thanksgiving weekend....really tempted to take the 480CD and or the Farmsaw....you dont think the park ranger would mind do you?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Off to that W thing again today.
> 
> Excited about firing that stihl up today, may finally be able to get that thing out of my shop....get rid of the smell.
> 
> Going camping again thanksgiving weekend....really tempted to take the 480CD and or the Farmsaw....you dont think the park ranger would mind do you?



Farmsaw !


----------



## tbone75

Can't get my truck in till 1pm. Gives me time to get moving ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got up at 2:30 this morning,the stove was stinking a little. Had to open the draft a little more? The old one would do the same thing.Wondering if its not my well casing chimney? May be getting to cold to draft right?


----------



## tbone75

Been a super Slug for some reason? Just can't get going for chit? Got so much to do but can't get my arse moving! Don't seem to have any ambition to do anything? Maybe these new meds doing it?

Anyone care to give me a boot in the azz ? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Been a super Slug for some reason? Just can't get going for chit? Got so much to do but can't get my arse moving! Don't seem to have any ambition to do anything? Maybe these new meds doing it?
> 
> Anyone care to give me a boot in the azz ? LOL



I like my boots too much....sorry.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Been a super Slug for some reason? Just can't get going for chit? Got so much to do but can't get my arse moving! Don't seem to have any ambition to do anything? Maybe these new meds doing it?
> 
> Anyone care to give me a boot in the azz ? LOL



I'm not doing much better.
making some up for the day.
load of laundry i,hang out to dry soon.
empty sink and fill dishwasher.
put new valve on woodsplitter.
split some wood i want to use up.
haul wood to deck and stack.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm not doing much better.
> making some up for the day.
> load of laundry i,hang out to dry soon.
> empty sink and fill dishwasher.
> put new valve on woodsplitter.
> split some wood i want to use up.
> haul wood to deck and stack.



I have just a little bit of them slabs left in the truck i want to bring inside. Should be doing that,but could care less. LOL
Got loads of saws to work on,but don't feel like even doing that!
Doc said this new stuff may make me feel funy for just a short time,didn't say anything about feeling like this?
So much to do,but could care less if I get off my arse? Hope this goes away SOON !

Your day don't sound like much fun either. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

This is just a giant old man pity party..... atleast Ron has plans to do somethimg. Sorry bout the meds John....if I was up that way I'd "help" you with some of those saws.....as many as I could stuff in the car! Lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> This is just a giant old man pity party..... atleast Ron has plans to do somethimg. Sorry bout the meds John....if I was up that way I'd "help" you with some of those saws.....as many as I could stuff in the car! Lol



I know the first one you would grab to ! LOL
Lots of boxes !

I have plans for today! Get my truck fixed ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I know the first one you would grab to ! LOL
> Lots of boxes !
> 
> I have plans for today! Get my truck fixed ! LOL



Maybe not the first.....but I would deffinetly try to find it. 

Stupid Fords....what wrong with it? Oh wait. I know. The engineers were smart enough to circle the problem and high light it blue.


----------



## tbone75

Got 2 saws to box up and send out,maybe I will do that? LOL

See they do leave !!

But 2 more coming in. LOL Craftsman 3300 and a 266. Craftsman just needs a trigger,got one of them. The other could be a while getting enough parts? Or may not even put it together? Have to wait and see on it?

Now I am thinking about this 49sp I just got? The parts of it I have are in nice shape,may have to do it. Must be a good saw the way Robin talks about them! But I will finish my other J-Reds first.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Been a super Slug for some reason? Just can't get going for chit? Got so much to do but can't get my arse moving! Don't seem to have any ambition to do anything? Maybe these new meds doing it?
> 
> Anyone care to give me a boot in the azz ? LOL



i will john! a swift one!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Maybe not the first.....but I would deffinetly try to find it.
> 
> Stupid Fords....what wrong with it? Oh wait. I know. The engineers were smart enough to circle the problem and high light it blue.



Its easy to find,right with the other bow saws! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Got 2 saws to box up and send out,maybe I will do that? LOL
> 
> See they do leave !!
> 
> But 2 more coming in. LOL Craftsman 3300 and a 266. Craftsman just needs a trigger,got one of them. The other could be a while getting enough parts? Or may not even put it together? Have to wait and see on it?
> 
> Now I am thinking about this 49sp I just got? The parts of it I have are in nice shape,may have to do it. Must be a good saw the way Robin talks about them! But I will finish my other J-Reds first.



3 more coming in.....


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i will john! a swift one!:msp_biggrin:



I expect a big line ready and willing ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I have just a little bit of them slabs left in the truck i want to bring inside. Should be doing that,but could care less. LOL
> Got loads of saws to work on,but don't feel like even doing that!
> Doc said this new stuff may make me feel funy for just a short time,didn't say anything about feeling like this?
> So much to do,but could care less if I get off my arse? Hope this goes away SOON !
> 
> Your day don't sound like much fun either. LOL



john skip the mtn dew go straight for the good stuff!















MONSTER!!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> 3 more coming in.....



Yep ! But I don't have to do anything to it ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have just a little bit of them slabs left in the truck i want to bring inside. Should be doing that,but could care less. LOL
> Got loads of saws to work on,but don't feel like even doing that!
> Doc said this new stuff may make me feel funy for just a short time,didn't say anything about feeling like this?
> So much to do,but could care less if I get off my arse? Hope this goes away SOON !
> 
> Your day don't sound like much fun either. LOL



They gave me some like that once.
after about a month i had a lucid moment and looked around and said i'm getting off that chit !!
all i did was sit around and do nuthin but read and on the puter.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john skip the mtn dew go straight for the good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MONSTER!!!!



Nah....Don't like the taste of that stuff.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> They gave me some like that once.
> after about a month i had a lucid moment and looked around and said i'm getting off that chit !!
> all i did was sit around and do nuthin but read and on the puter.



Sounds just like this chit ! He wants me to try it for 2 months. Not sure I will make it ? LOL
I will give it a few more days to see what happens?
Got to say my back does feel better!


----------



## tbone75

He gave me muscle relaxers and Cymbalta, suppose to be for back and arthritis pain? The TV says its for depression ? I read a little about it, and it does say for back pain and arthritis. Didn't think I was depressed. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just heard the blowers kick off,better feed the stove! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nah....Don't like the taste of that stuff.



all kinds of flavors! drink a couple and your slug azz will be bouncing of the walls!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Slept all night for once



He's just setting you up. Beware!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rotten arses,picking on the poor Slug already this morning ! :msp_razz:



Part of the new abuse. You pay extra in your medical plan for it.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> He's just setting you up. Beware!!!



Oh of that I'm sure! He prolly won't sleep at all tonight:msp_unsure:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> all kinds of flavors! drink a couple and your slug azz will be bouncing of the walls!!!!!!!!!



That's what we need.......a ping ponging Slug. 

Slime on the walls........ Noooooooo!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Rob. Any luck finding that 024?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> That's what we need.......a ping ponging Slug.
> 
> Slime on the walls........ Noooooooo!!!!



It be awesome!!!!!!!!!
Not our house....his OL would have clean it up!:msp_biggrin:
We need it on video!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> It be awesome!!!!!!!!!
> Not our house....his OL would have clean it up!:msp_biggrin:
> We need it on video!



Sure she would ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning Rob. Any luck finding that 024?



Got to make sure you got a whole saw. 

First day I have off. Lol


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Got to make sure you got a whole saw.
> 
> First day I have off. Lol



Lol. No worries. Just giving you a hard time. 

Day off!:msp_w00t: good joke! Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol. No worries. Just giving you a hard time.
> 
> Day off!:msp_w00t: good joke! Lol



How's your day??


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> How's your day??



Not bad. Staying busy. Boss is about to be gone for 2 1/2 weeks.....so there's that! Today is his last day.


----------



## tbone75

Finally got my little truck fixed ! Replaced both rear spring hangers and shackles. Another 300.00 out of my saw fund ! :msp_sad:
Got to have my truck,saws can wait. LOL 
Come on next month !  Pay day ! :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

Tracking #s for yous guys !
Scott-03070020000048732158

Mark-03070020000048732189

Rob-03070020000048732172

Robin got a stihl of a disc coming. LOL

More disc going out tomorrow!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> He gave me muscle relaxers and Cymbalta, suppose to be for back and arthritis pain? The TV says its for depression ? I read a little about it, and it does say for back pain and arthritis. Didn't think I was depressed. LOL





Remember a while back , you were wondering about all the questions about depression before your hernia operation (I think) or sumthin' ???
The paperwork finally caught up with your Doc !
See It doesn't pay to be a wisenheimer when filling out official papers .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Remember a while back , you were wondering about all the questions about depression before your hernia operation (I think) or sumthin' ???
> The paperwork finally caught up with your Doc !
> See It doesn't pay to be a wisenheimer when filling out official papers .



Smart azz ! :msp_razz:





:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Disc going out tomorrow for,

Adam

Jim

Jerry Morrow

Don't think I missed anyone?


----------



## tbone75

Only took an hour and a half to get the truck fixed. 120.00 Labor ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Smart azz ! :msp_razz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Just hagin' on to useless facts in case there's a quiz or sumthin' ...........










:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just hagin' on to useless facts in case there's a quiz or sumthin' ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Guess I will have to start keeping track of you !
All that cotton candy you eat,wouldn't think you could remember your name ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

I gotsta stay sharp , they make me fill out a questionaire every 2 weeks to see if I'm fakin' it LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I gotsta stay sharp , they make me fill out a questionaire every 2 weeks to see if I'm fakin' it LOL



Gotta keep inside the lines in a coloring book??


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Gotta keep inside the lines in a coloring book??



Yup , that's one question they ask .
" Are you having difficulties participating with your hobbies or related activities ? "


----------



## roncoinc

I got to do some,,w... wo... wor.... WORK today !!

three year old "wilted" very well cherry.
been sitting cut,had to split it and load it.
bark wasnt falling off it but still dry enuf like hitting two hammers together 
burns like coal when it's like that,i like it !
body didnt like it 
maybe i need more exercise ??
will have to sit here and think about that..


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Yup , that's one question they ask .
> " Are you having difficulties participating with your hobbies or related activities ? "



beeing MEEN a hobby ??


----------



## dancan

Wow !
Kew is a word , who'da thought ??

Urban Dictionary: kew


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> beeing MEEN a hobby ??



He thinks its his JOB !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Wow !
> Kew is a word , who'da thought ??
> 
> Urban Dictionary: kew



beeing a smart axe a hobby too ?? :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got to do some,,w... wo... wor.... WORK today !!
> 
> three year old "wilted" very well cherry.
> been sitting cut,had to split it and load it.
> bark wasnt falling off it but still dry enuf like hitting two hammers together
> burns like coal when it's like that,i like it !
> body didnt like it
> maybe i need more exercise ??
> will have to sit here and think about that..



Bring it on down here Ron ! I will take care burning it so you don't have to. Hate to see sweat again ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> beeing a smart axe a hobby too ?? :msp_razz:



Night JOB !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bring it on down here Ron ! I will take care burning it so you don't have to. Hate to see sweat again ! :msp_rolleyes:



In THAT truck probly take a week and $500 in gas !!


----------



## dancan

I'm not meen , I'm nice 
Yesterday I had a costumer bring some coffee so he could get his car in .






And then I had a female costumer give me a hug because she liked the price I gave her on tires so much :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> In THAT truck probly take a week and $500 in gas !!



Think of all the fun you would have getting here and back! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bring it on down here Ron ! I will take care burning it so you don't have to. Hate to see sweat again ! :msp_rolleyes:





tbone75 said:


> Think of all the fun you would have getting here and back! :msp_rolleyes:



You get off the couch at all today ??


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry must be mad at me for sending him something that said HUSQVARNA on it ??
he should have it by now ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm not meen , I'm nice
> Yesterday I had a costumer bring some coffee so he could get his car in .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I had a female costumer give me a hug because she liked the price I gave her on tires so much :msp_w00t:



Bet you told them,no coffee no work ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You get off the couch at all today ??



Guess you don't read what I post? :msp_angry:

Took the truck in to get fixed! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Bet you told them,no coffee no work ! :msp_razz:



Nah , 6 large coffee kept me goin' like a racehorse LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jerry must be mad at me for sending him something that said HUSQVARNA on it ??
> he should have it by now ??



Last time I sent him something with Husky on it,didn't open it for a month !


----------



## dancan

Did someone say Stihl xtra large pj's ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nah , 6 large coffee kept me goin' like a racehorse LOL



Maybe I should drink some coffee? .............................. Nah , don't like it !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm not meen , I'm nice
> Yesterday I had a costumer bring some coffee so he could get his car in .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I had a female costumer give me a hug because she liked the price I gave her on tires so much :msp_w00t:



How much that hug cost ya?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Did someone say Stihl xtra large pj's ?



Guess it is dark out,past your bed time! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Fish & Chips fer dinner !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Maybe I should drink some coffee? .............................. Nah , don't like it !








See , it is a dietary suppliment .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Wow !
> Kew is a word , who'da thought ??
> 
> Urban Dictionary: kew



Chit.... I thought it was spelt "Coo"........


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Wow !
> Kew is a word , who'da thought ??
> 
> Urban Dictionary: kew





I weep for mankind.........


----------



## tbone75

Fat Slug is back !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Fat Slug is back !



What ya have for dinner. 

Wait. Fish and chips. They still sell beer at fish and chips joints in Ohio?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> What ya have for dinner.
> 
> Wait. Fish and chips. They still sell beer at fish and chips joints in Ohio?



No idear ? They do at the steak house ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , did you see the S10 ad ?

Ad ID 431578230


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No idear ? They do at the steak house ! LOL



Arthur Treachers Fish and Chips. With Nathans hotdog in some places.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No idear ? They do at the steak house ! LOL



iDEER,,steak,,beer ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas. Got a box full of coils that I've gotta test after dinner. Out of the three I already had one is good. The one from Kevin can't remember his AS handle. Got four more to test and send back to Scott.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , did you see the S10 ad ?
> 
> Ad ID 431578230



No,...didn`t have time to check in to Ki before logging on AS.
Sounds promising and would grab it if I could find time to get up there. Built a school just up the street from where the map shows the location of that saw.


----------



## dancan

There , 2 whiskeys and some cotton candy and I'm all nice and mellow , I'm even tryin' to buy a new to me Husqvarna :smile2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> There , 2 whiskeys and some cotton candy and I'm all nice and mellow , I'm even tryin' to buy a new to me Husqvarna :smile2:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Yup , I was told it was an old one , 308 model .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup , I was told it was an old one , 308 model .



Really???...Standard or magnum??


----------



## dancan

Standard model , the owner says it was getting too heavy , bought a new feathelight something .


----------



## jimdad07

The dog survived her last escapade with no more cost to me. She ended up leaving what she ate out in the field, took her a couple of days but boy did that make me feel better. Just getting home from tonight's side work, almost done with this job and it will be on to the next. Ought to have my furry money pit paid for in a couple of months. I am saving all my scrap for a new varmint gun, thinking of a .223 or a .22-250. I want one that won't do a lot of pelt damage. Even thought of a .17 HMR, but I don't think it would be much good for coyotes at long ranges. We'll see. On the saw front, I have another decent pile of winter projects, can't wait to get at them. The wood stove is in the shop and just waiting to be used.


----------



## farrell

Evening all!
Busy doin car research tryin to find something that we like.....that we can afford......that will last........and get financed for! I HATE CAR SHOPPING!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see there is a package on the table from Ron, that must have come in todays mail. He says that he marked Husky or some other varient on it so I may not open it for a few weeks, will let it air out hanging on the line for painting in the shop.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Standard model , the owner says it was getting too heavy , bought a new feathelight something .



What`s the barrel length??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see there is a package on the table from Ron, that must have come in todays mail. He says that he marked Husky or some other varient on it so I may not open it for a few weeks, will let it air out hanging on the line for painting in the shop.



You can open it any time you want,my job was just to get it to you .
mission accomplished


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> The dog survived her last escapade with no more cost to me. She ended up leaving what she ate out in the field, took her a couple of days but boy did that make me feel better. Just getting home from tonight's side work, almost done with this job and it will be on to the next. Ought to have my furry money pit paid for in a couple of months. I am saving all my scrap for a new varmint gun, thinking of a .223 or a .22-250. I want one that won't do a lot of pelt damage. Even thought of a .17 HMR, but I don't think it would be much good for coyotes at long ranges. We'll see. On the saw front, I have another decent pile of winter projects, can't wait to get at them. The wood stove is in the shop and just waiting to be used.



Hi Jim!
I have a .17hmr I bought a bushnell banner 3.5-10x36ao with bullet drop compensation out 200 yards ($100)! I have shot chucks at 225 yards with it!!!! Awesome lil gun!!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> What`s the barrel length??



Don't know , may take a while but one will have to go , his wife can count and he wants another LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You can open it any time you want,my job was just to get it to you .
> mission accomplished



Thanks Ron,..you seen your mission through, I will open it the next time I need to order Stihl parts. That might be some time as Stihl`s seldom need parts or repairs.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Don't know , may take a while but one will have to go , his wife can count and he wants another LOL



One of my good friends had a Husqvarna 30-06 , when he passed away his wife contacted me and said she wanted me to have that rifle. I really did not want it so I told her to think about it some more and never heard from her again.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> The dog survived her last escapade with no more cost to me. She ended up leaving what she ate out in the field, took her a couple of days but boy did that make me feel better. Just getting home from tonight's side work, almost done with this job and it will be on to the next. Ought to have my furry money pit paid for in a couple of months. I am saving all my scrap for a new varmint gun, thinking of a .223 or a .22-250. I want one that won't do a lot of pelt damage. Even thought of a .17 HMR, but I don't think it would be much good for coyotes at long ranges. We'll see. On the saw front, I have another decent pile of winter projects, can't wait to get at them. The wood stove is in the shop and just waiting to be used.



go to remington 

do a search for remington shoot 

download it 

install it 

pick your caliber and ammo 

click shoot


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Ron,..you seen your mission through, I will open it the next time I need to order Stihl parts. That might be some time as Stihl`s seldom need parts or repairs.....LOL



Jeesh !! from what i read on here they all seem broken !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Ron,..you seen your mission through, I will open it the next time I need to order Stihl parts. That might be some time as Stihl`s seldom need parts or repairs.....LOL



Who you trying to chit? :msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Who you trying to chit? :msp_tongue:



otstir:otstir:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> otstir:otstir:



Poop stirrer ,where is Uncle Sludge? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> otstir:otstir:



I concur.

otstir:otstir:


----------



## roncoinc

External Ballistics Calculator

that should answer most of the silly questions.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Poop stirrer ,where is Uncle Sludge? :hmm3grin2orange:



That was a lot of poop stirring going on.

Hey Adam, thanks for the input on you .17 hmr

Ron, thanks for the website information.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> otstir:otstir:



Jerry back to his normal self


----------



## pioneerguy600

Uncle Rob must have an interesting project on tonight, is he working, at work?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry back to his normal self



Not Meeeen!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Uncle Rob must have an interesting project on tonight, is he working, at work?



He loves that OT ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> External Ballistics Calculator
> 
> that should answer most of the silly questions.



Yup. It's the laws of physics. Don't change. 

May not understand them all but they don't change. 

Hey Jim. CZ 527. Hammerforged barrel, very accurate, single set trigger. 

Under 6 pounds. Nice Lil bolt gun.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hi uncle Rob.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> External Ballistics Calculator
> 
> that should answer most of the silly questions.



That is a good link, I have been taking my .270 out over 300yds this year on coyotes and other various animals out the back door but the pelt damage is too much. I am pretty sure I can hit with the .270 out to 500yds but it is still too much for what I want to do. A .22-250 should be able to get me out to 600yds and I was figuring the .223 for closer to 400-500yds. My longest shot here is about 550yds out the back door, I haven't tried it yet but I am going to set up a large sheet of old plywood out there and see if I can dial my .270 in to that far, right now the furthest I have shot it is 329 yds and I hit what I was shooting at, that turkey went into the pot. As far as silly questions, I have to ask you those, it keeps me going:hmm3grin2orange:.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Uncle Rob must have an interesting project on tonight, is he working, at work?



Uncle Rob/Mongo is sad and Aunt Dan is rubbing it in. 

Just missed the only Husky I could ever love...


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> That is a good link, I have been taking my .270 out over 300yds this year on coyotes and other various animals out the back door but the pelt damage is too much. I am pretty sure I can hit with the .270 out to 500yds but it is still too much for what I want to do. A .22-250 should be able to get me out to 600yds and I was figuring the .223 for closer to 400-500yds. My longest shot here is about 550yds out the back door, I haven't tried it yet but I am going to set up a large sheet of old plywood out there and see if I can dial my .270 in to that far, right now the furthest I have shot it is 329 yds and I hit what I was shooting at, that turkey went into the pot. As far as silly questions, I have to ask you those, it keeps me going:hmm3grin2orange:.



Lighten up on the load on the 270.
flatter trajectory and wont whack as hard !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Uncle Rob/Mongo is sad and Aunt Dan is rubbing it in.
> 
> Just missed the only Husky I could ever love...



Must be a rifle,...otherwise count yourself lucky......:msp_thumbup:


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Uncle Rob/Mongo is sad and Aunt Dan is rubbing it in.
> 
> Just missed the only Husky I could ever love...



What'd you miss?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jim;
Shoot Matchkings or another target bullet that won't open much. 

Or did I miss something???

270 wadcutters!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must be a rifle,...otherwise count yourself lucky......:msp_thumbup:



:msp_razz:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must be a rifle,...otherwise count yourself lucky......:msp_thumbup:



Pre WWII Mauser. The only kind of husky you can take out in daylight and not get laughed at.....

And it gets worse.....


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Lighten up on the load on the 270.
> flatter trajectory and wont whack as hard !!



What do you think? I am shooting a 130 grain core lock right now. I do have a few boxes of Hornadays in the gun cabinet that weigh in at 130 grains. I think someone told me that they have seen 115 grain rounds, if I can find those they would probably be the ticket. I don't think I could find anything lighter than that though.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> What do you think? I am shooting a 130 grain core lock right now. I do have a few boxes of Hornadays in the gun cabinet that weigh in at 130 grains. I think someone told me that they have seen 115 grain rounds, if I can find those they would probably be the ticket. I don't think I could find anything lighter than that though.



Used to load 90 grain in the 06


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Used to load 90 grain in the 06



Think I have some 90gr bullets of some kind for the 270. Have to look?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Pre WWII Mauser. The only kind of husky you can take out in daylight and not get laughed at.....
> 
> And it gets worse.....



I understand fully, I wouldn`t let anyone see me outside holding a Hooskie saw.
Now a rifle is another story,...how much worse can it get??


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Used to load 90 grain in the 06



No chit! What don't you do Ron? I will be picking your brain in the near future some as my grandfather is giving me all of his reloading equipment at some point and I would really like to get into that some. 

Rob, I just looked those rounds up and I like what I was reading as far as reviews by people in the forums who use them. I will try to find the official site for them and see what I can see.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I understand fully, I wouldn`t let anyone see me outside holding a Hooskie saw.
> Now a rifle is another story,...how much worse can it get??



9.3x62.....


----------



## farrell

I have decided to end my worries of hitting deer I'm gonna buy a semi!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Every once in a while I get to Test fire a M41/B.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I understand fully, I wouldn`t let anyone see me outside holding a Hooskie saw.
> Now a rifle is another story,...how much worse can it get??



Prolly see you out there holding a husqvarna sewing machine!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> No chit! What don't you do Ron? I will be picking your brain in the near future some as my grandfather is giving me all of his reloading equipment at some point and I would really like to get into that some.
> 
> Rob, I just looked those rounds up and I like what I was reading as far as reviews by people in the forums who use them. I will try to find the official site for them and see what I can see.



You think saws are bad,wait till you get into reloading !


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Every once in a while I get to Test fire a M41/B.



One of my CZ 527s is going to be a mini 6.5x55. A lengthened 7.62x39 case and Looong 6.5 bullets. 

6.5x55 is a sleeper.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> One of my CZ 527s is going to be a mini 6.5x55. A lengthened 7.62x39 case and Looong 6.5 bullets.
> 
> 6.5x55 is a sleeper.



You sure ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Oh Jerry;

SS factory barrel. I've seen it's twin. Classic lines...

And it gets worse.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You sure ?



I said ONE of them. Ya Ol Slug!!!!lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Prolly see you out there holding a husqvarna sewing machine!:msp_biggrin:



No sewing machines or vacuum cleaners, the wimmen might think I know how to use them...:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> One of my CZ 527s is going to be a mini 6.5x55. A lengthened 7.62x39 case and Looong 6.5 bullets.
> 
> 6.5x55 is a sleeper.



It`s pretty accurate at the range.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No sewing machines or vacuum cleaners, the wimmen might think I know how to use them...:msp_scared:



Ya got to tell them,it don't fit your hands ! A chainsaw fits your hands ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ya got to tell them,it don't fit your hands ! A chainsaw fits your hands ! LOL



Not a Huskie chainsaw....:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not a Huskie chainsaw....:msp_scared:



You betcha !


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I have decided to end my worries of hitting deer I'm gonna buy a semi!:hmm3grin2orange:



Now Now Adam; 

You live in Pa. That's illegal. 

So if you are going to be illegal, go full auto. 

See if you can get a hood mount......

Some people just don't understand logic.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Now Now Adam;
> 
> You live in Pa. That's illegal.
> 
> So if you are going to be illegal, go full auto.
> 
> See if you can get a hood mount......
> 
> Some people just don't understand logic.



Wrong semi rob! Thinking something with a C-14 or C-15 Cat in it or Cummins and 14 forward gears!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Now Now Adam;
> 
> You live in Pa. That's illegal.
> 
> So if you are going to be illegal, go full auto.
> 
> See if you can get a hood mount......
> 
> Some people just don't understand logic.



Had one of them one early morning ! Old Pinto I was driving in the oil field,paid 50 bucks for the car . LOL Had a nice 8 point jump off a bank on the side of the road right on the hood! LOL Hauled his arse home that way too ! LOL Good thing I was only 5 miles from home ! LOL Didn't hurt the car all that much? Drove it another 6 months then gave it to my tool dresser ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Wrong semi rob! Thinking something with a C-14 or C-15 Cat in it or Cummins and 14 forward gears!:msp_biggrin:



Then mount the gun MUCH lower.........


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> One of my CZ 527s is going to be a mini 6.5x55. A lengthened 7.62x39 case and Looong 6.5 bullets.
> 
> 6.5x55 is a sleeper.



I tell you what a cool and accurate old gun is one of those Musind Degant (I know I spelled it wrong), it was a Russian WWII military rifle. You can still get them surplus very cheaply and get a full synthetic stock kit and scope mounts for them. I know of one guy hitting paper plates at 600 yds with those rifles, it shoots a 7.62.

On that note, time for me to go to bed, back to prison tomorrow. Been working in a state prison for the last week replacing all of the walk in coolers and walk in freezers. Different world working in one of those places, it's almost like watching my kids. Have to make sure all the sharp objects are picked up and they are locked down before and after lunch and take a head count every now and then.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I tell you what a cool and accurate old gun is one of those Musind Degant (I know I spelled it wrong), it was a Russian WWII military rifle. You can still get them surplus very cheaply and get a full synthetic stock kit and scope mounts for them. I know of one guy hitting paper plates at 600 yds with those rifles, it shoots a 7.62.
> 
> On that note, time for me to go to bed, back to prison tomorrow. Been working in a state prison for the last week replacing all of the walk in coolers and walk in freezers. Different world working in one of those places, it's almost like watching my kids. Have to make sure all the sharp objects are picked up and they are locked down before and after lunch and take a head count every now and then.



Hope the OL bails you out !


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Then mount the gun MUCH lower.........



Smart azz!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hope the OL bails you out !



If I was still with my ex.......I'd stay in. Lol

Eh John ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Smart azz!



I still kid with my dad when he says that. 

Ya gots ta choose, smart azz or dumb azz.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I still kid with my dad when he says that.
> 
> Ya gots ta choose, smart azz or dumb azz.....



I like being a smart azz better ! LOL But I seem to be the other at times? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I like being a smart azz better ! LOL But I seem to be the other at times? LOL



Ain't we all Ol Buddy....ain't we all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I tell you what a cool and accurate old gun is one of those Musind Degant (I know I spelled it wrong), it was a Russian WWII military rifle. You can still get them surplus very cheaply and get a full synthetic stock kit and scope mounts for them. I know of one guy hitting paper plates at 600 yds with those rifles, it shoots a 7.62.
> 
> On that note, time for me to go to bed, back to prison tomorrow. Been working in a state prison for the last week replacing all of the walk in coolers and walk in freezers. Different world working in one of those places, it's almost like watching my kids. Have to make sure all the sharp objects are picked up and they are locked down before and after lunch and take a head count every now and then.




I believe you are refering to a Mosin Nagent, lots of them out there floating around and can be had cheap.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time!



Nite Jerry

Me too !


----------



## Stihl 041S

2am 

Leave work early. Go shopping. 

Fixing Corned beef and cabbage for the guys at work. 

Good bunch of kids.


----------



## dancan

6.5x55 , I think I might have one of those , I should pull that out and see what it is , little to no markings on it from what I remember and a hacked up military stock , just plain ugly but it was free .
Morning Rob and others .
I'll say good afternoon to the zzzlackkerz later .


----------



## dancan

Speaking of free , I pulled the cylinder off my free MS250 at the shop the other day I'm going to try to clean up the cylinder , battery acid ok ?
I tried it on a HuusKee 362 cylinder but I don't know if it worked , I checked the acid tank after a couple of weeks and I think someone stole the cylinder because it was gone .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> 6.5x55 , I think I might have one of those , I should pull that out and see what it is , little to no markings on it from what I remember and a hacked up military stock , just plain ugly but it was free .
> Morning Rob and others .
> I'll say good afternoon to the zzzlackkerz later .



Hey Dan. Yeah. The supply of Swedish Mausers is drying up. 

Corned beef is half done.


----------



## farrell

Mornin gentlemen!
Lil buddy has been up since a lil before five and won't go back to sleep! Looks like nap time for me later!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Mornin gentlemen!
> Lil buddy has been up since a lil before five and won't go back to sleep! Looks like nap time for me later!



Ah yes. Time to bond. It's a guy thing.


----------



## buzz sawyer

dancan said:


> Speaking of free , I pulled the cylinder off my free MS250 at the shop the other day I'm going to try to clean up the cylinder , battery acid ok ?
> I tried it on a HuusKee 362 cylinder but I don't know if it worked , I checked the acid tank after a couple of weeks and I think someone stole the cylinder because it was gone .



Try submerging only the area that needs cleaned.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All......Gonna be another beautiful fall day here....livin th' dream........an' all that chit.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Good morning guys



Morning dear....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning dear....



Morning Mongo !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning Mongo !



Hey john. Corned beef is almost done. 

Then to bed. 

Hey. 6.8 SPC with rebated rim, what you think.


----------



## tbone75

Starting to like the new stove better.Learning what it likes better. LOL Stihl gets to hot in here for me,but the OL is very happy !


----------



## RandyMac

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey john. Corned beef is almost done.
> 
> Then to bed.
> 
> Hey. 6.8 SPC with rebated rim, what you think.



.284 Win case?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey john. Corned beef is almost done.
> 
> Then to bed.
> 
> Hey. 6.8 SPC with rebated rim, what you think.



Corned beef,no thanks !

6.8 SPC I like ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> .284 Win case?



Naa.. It is a 6.8 (.277) cartridge made to fit the AR-15. 

I want to rebore the barrel on a micro Mauser and rechamber to 6.8 SPC. 

The rebated rim is so the 223 boldface will work.


----------



## RandyMac

Stihl 041S said:


> Naa.. It is a 6.8 (.277) cartridge made to fit the AR-15.
> 
> I want to rebore the barrel on a micro Mauser and rechamber to 6.8 SPC.
> 
> The rebated rim is so the 223 boldface will work.



Oh, a wee bit of a round.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Corned beef,no thanks !
> 
> 6.8 SPC I like ! LOL



Great. I'll fix it when I visit. More for me!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Great. I'll fix it when I visit. More for me!!!



All for you ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Rob or anyone, what is the .50cal round for the AR ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> Oh, a wee bit of a round.



A little walkin around gun.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rob or anyone, what is the .50cal round for the AR ?



Beowulf. Grendel was in the same story. 

Coincidence ?? I don't think so.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> A little walkin around gun.



A friend of a friend worked for that black water place. He was using one,showed me the round. Looked very nasty !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> A friend of a friend worked for that black water place. He was using one,showed me the round. Looked very nasty !



Hel John. Ive built pistols that would fire that round. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hel John. Ive built pistols that would fire that round. Lol



I know ! LOL There are bigger pistol rounds !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I know ! LOL There are bigger pistol rounds !



The 50 Beowulf is a great round. As much Hp as will fit in the platform. 

The guns we built you could still drive and ride with them in a holster. 

It is still a hand gun.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The 50 Beowulf is a great round. As much Hp as will fit in the platform.
> 
> The guns we built you could still drive and ride with them in a holster.
> 
> It is still a hand gun.



A big hand full of hand gun ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I hope to get off my flippy cap and do something today ! Got saws to fix !


----------



## tbone75

Got to pack and ship more chit today too ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All......Gonna be another beautiful fall day here....livin th' dream........an' all that chit.......



Same here but you can keep all that chit....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> A big hand full of hand gun ! LOL



Heck John. A 320 gr at 1350 in a 45 LC is a hand full. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night all. Yawn.


----------



## tbone75

The new stove is going to be OK.Using less wood that the old one! Had to burn the old one so hard to get enough heat out of it for the whole house.


----------



## roncoinc

30 deg outside,,75 inside,9 hr burn from 4 pieces wood.
guy working on house be here today to make insulated boxes to cover air conditioners.
maybe do some more wood when i get back from group meeting.

got a 2050 on bench,rebuilt carb,,wont suck up gas,think intake gasket slipped ?? got new fuel line,maybe kinked ?
dont like that design at ALL !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 30 deg outside,,75 inside,9 hr burn from 4 pieces wood.
> guy working on house be here today to make insulated boxes to cover air conditioners.
> maybe do some more wood when i get back from group meeting.
> 
> got a 2050 on bench,rebuilt carb,,wont suck up gas,think intake gasket slipped ?? got new fuel line,maybe kinked ?
> dont like that design at ALL !



Compression to low?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> 30 deg outside,,75 inside,9 hr burn from 4 pieces wood.
> guy working on house be here today to make insulated boxes to cover air conditioners.
> maybe do some more wood when i get back from group meeting.
> 
> got a 2050 on bench,rebuilt carb,,wont suck up gas,think intake gasket slipped ?? got new fuel line,maybe kinked ?
> dont like that design at ALL !



Glad it's working out well Ron. I'd type a longer but it's not legal for me
To have a 'puter. 

Hey Ron.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Kwap !!!

Now I can't sleep!!!

And I need a wittle west and wewaxation. 

Oh well. 

450 to go John.


----------



## tbone75

Burning Maple in the stove right now. 4 pieces last about 5 hrs.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Kwap !!!
> 
> Now I can't sleep!!!
> 
> And I need a wittle west and wewaxation.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> 450 to go John.



450 ? Mins. ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John..
picked this up $15 delivered !!

Camera 36 IR LED Night Vision 1 3" CMOS Waterproof 3 6mm Lens Aluminum Bracket | eBay

he has a couple more listed that price.
i got a couple spare flat screen monitors..
and a cheap,adapter to go from cam to monitor.
i make a setup,cam,adapter,monitor,power supply for cam and some coax cable,about $50 invested and sell for $150


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Compression to low?



Comp good,saw in nice shape.i think i Ronned up ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Burning Maple in the stove right now. 4 pieces last about 5 hrs.



Thats pretty good for that setup.
can you get 8 pieces in for 8hr burn ?
I'm burning oak right now.
only burn maple when i have to,usually sell it.


----------



## tbone75

Ya stayed up to long Rob ! When I worked nights I had go right to bed when I got home! if I stayed up very long I would wake back up !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 450 ? Mins. ? LOL



Pages?????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John..
> picked this up $15 delivered !!
> 
> Camera 36 IR LED Night Vision 1 3" CMOS Waterproof 3 6mm Lens Aluminum Bracket | eBay
> 
> he has a couple more listed that price.
> i got a couple spare flat screen monitors..
> and a cheap,adapter to go from cam to monitor.
> i make a setup,cam,adapter,monitor,power supply for cam and some coax cable,about $50 invested and sell for $150



That is cheap !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats pretty good for that setup.
> can you get 8 pieces in for 8hr burn ?
> I'm burning oak right now.
> only burn maple when i have to,usually sell it.



I don't care for maple either,but its here. LOL More wood just burns hotter. Hickory will last a good 8 hrs.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Pages?????



OK............Not awake yet ! LOL

450 mins. 7-1/2 hrs. sleep ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Comp good,saw in nice shape.i think i Ronned up ?



Won't be hard to find. LOL Fuel line or carb ? Could be gasket? I bet fuel line.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I don't care for maple either,but its here. LOL More wood just burns hotter. Hickory will last a good 8 hrs.



Or beech,,i like beech also.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Or beech,,i like beech also.



Yes its good stuff too ! Use to be some monster ones around here.They logged them out several years ago. Should be some growing,but haven't seen any?


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Ladies, 

apparently I have a few things in the mail, but people like to be sneaky and not tell you whats in the box....Im excited to be getting a chain for the 480, i now know a guy, thats got some land, that will let me cut! pretty excited about it. 

The bosses last day was yesterday, hes getting married this weekend, and then going on a TWO WEEK honey moon in the CARIBBEAN!! wont see him till December.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Or beech,,i like beech also.



theres a good amount of beech back home, mostly saw it in the bottoms....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> apparently I have a few things in the mail, but people like to be sneaky and not tell you whats in the box....Im excited to be getting a chain for the 480, i now know a guy, thats got some land, that will let me cut! pretty excited about it.
> 
> The bosses last day was yesterday, hes getting married this weekend, and then going on a TWO WEEK honey moon in the CARIBBEAN!! wont see him till December.



Morning Mark

So what kind of chit you getting into with the boss gone? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Go see if I can box up more junk to mail out ! LOL

Or go back to bed?...................Nah


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Morning Mark
> 
> So what kind of chit you getting into with the boss gone? LOL



It would be a great time to fill some orders....but nobody wants anything. I can cut anything. Not just dogs. Well, within moderation.


----------



## roncoinc

Chit !
just noticed all them saws still out on the picnic table at the shop


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Chit !
> just noticed all them saws still out on the picnic table at the shop



What a shame....judging by the condition they were in I don't think it will matter


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> What a shame....judging by the condition they were in I don't think it will matter



Not much could get hurt. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

SSSSSSSLackerzzzzzzzzz!!!!! Near the bottom of the page again.......


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> SSSSSSSLackerzzzzzzzzz!!!!! Near the bottom of the page again.......



WTF!!!!!!!!!
Went and cleaned out my poor car this morning..............gonna miss her!


----------



## tbone75

I have been busy boxing chit up ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> WTF!!!!!!!!!
> Went and cleaned out my poor car this morning..............gonna miss her!



Put another nose on it. Don't look like it hurt anything major?


----------



## sefh3

howdy all,
Lunch time and getting caught up.
Looks like sparky should be good now.


----------



## tbone75

Someone just posted in the swap thread,wanting a SEM 056 coil.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Put another nose on it. Don't look like it hurt anything major?



Shoved the radiator air conditioner condenser and core support and fans back into the motor......busted oil fill tube.......may have destroyed the fuse box........plus remember air bags went off!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Shoved the radiator air conditioner condenser and core support and fans back into the motor......busted oil fill tube.......may have destroyed the fuse box........plus remember air bags went off!



Better just get another one ! LOL Cost to much to fix all that.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Better just get another one ! LOL Cost to much to fix all that.



No kidding! Figure six grand in damage!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> No kidding! Figure six grand in damage!!!



It don't take that much damage to total a car any more.I don't know what the rate is any more for body work?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> It don't take that much damage to total a car any more.I don't know what the rate is any more for body work?



when they are made of tin, it doesn't take much to damage them.


----------



## tbone75

No saw work today so far,all I have done is dig parts out and box them up. LOL Just got another request for parts! LOL One more to box up !


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> when they are made of tin, it doesn't take much to damage them.



Tin and plastic is all it is ! They say so they are made to take the impact.


----------



## tbone75

I better go dig this stuff out,get it boxed up and try to make to the PO before it closes! Mail lady is gonna love me again today ! LOL Just sent a pile yesterday ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

afternoon there "Gabbie":msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Someone just posted in the swap thread,wanting a SEM 056 coil.



I'll have one to spare after this evening, and Scott is bound to have a couple with spark...


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> afternoon there "Gabbie":msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Bout time you showed back up ! Thought you got lost in that storm !


----------



## tbone75

Just got one more box packed up,got another part to go look for ! WTF is going on today ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Just got one more box packed up,got another part to go look for ! WTF is going on today ! :msp_sneaky:



I've got a request.....


----------



## sefh3

Scooterbum said:


> afternoon there "Gabbie":msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Scooter check your PM's.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I've got a request.....



No


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> No



Darnn, I need a part too..


























damn hair keeps gettin' in mah face.


----------



## dancan

This bag showed up at my shop earlier this week , it wasn't on fire so I didn't have to jump on it .
I was told that the word "Contraband" was used in it's discription so I don't know if it's safe to open .
I did shake it , it doesn't appear to be cotton candy .


----------



## sefh3

That is a might big bag for cotton candy!!!!


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> That is a might big bag for cotton candy!!!!



No kidding ! I'd of had enough to share with John LOL


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> No kidding ! I'd of had enough to share with John LOL



It will keep someone happy for awhile.


----------



## sefh3

So what's inside this bag!!!


----------



## dancan

I might try to open it tomorrow , been lookin' at it for a couple of days now .
My friend that dropped it off to me said the fellow that handed it to him was all smiley and giggly holding a green box from Nova Scotia and said that he talked funny .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No kidding ! I'd of had enough to share with John LOL



May be able to fly up there for that !


----------



## tbone75

Got that pile mailed out ! Had to ask the OL to help me ! LOL


----------



## dancan

One busy slug !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> One busy slug !



No chit ! 2 days work in one for a Slug ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Stihl didn't get any saw work done !

Now I got a 14" electric chop saw to fix. UPS just dropped it off. LOL "New" but don't work? CHEAP !  Hope its just a wire off?


----------



## tbone75

See ! I am not as big of whorder as you guys think !

Sent a pile out yesterday almost as big too !

May be able to pile some more in now?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Got that pile mailed out ! Had to ask the OL to help me ! LOL



Any of that headed south.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Any of that headed south.....



My we sound needy..........


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> No kidding! Figure six grand in damage!!!




The OL whacked a deer a couple yrs ago with the Saab.....airbags did not deploy....$6,800.00 damages....they did a good job...don't take long when each headlight bucket is $550.00....


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> My we sound needy..........



Very needy. Oh by the way, how's that carb bolt looking?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> This bag showed up at my shop earlier this week , it wasn't on fire so I didn't have to jump on it .
> I was told that the word "Contraband" was used in it's discription so I don't know if it's safe to open .
> I did shake it , it doesn't appear to be cotton candy .




LOL I told pete it WASN'T contraban......and he did talk funny.......or was that me??? All I can say is there's no Hooski nor Stihl stuff in the bag..........unless Pete took what was in there and replaced it with an item of his own choosing.......didn't seem like the type though.....nice guy and his wife too.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Very needy. Oh by the way, how's that carb bolt looking?



We been at flank speed and will be till the 31st. 

Been there several years loading trucks till midnight.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> We been at flank speed and will be till the 31st.
> 
> Been there several years loading trucks till midnight.



Flank speed? What's that got to do with a carb bolt?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Flank speed? What's that got to do with a carb bolt?



It means no time for 

SLACKING!!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> It means no time for
> 
> SLACKING!!!!!!


Oh......why didn't you just say so! Lol.


Learned something today. Googled "flank speed" kind of interesting.


----------



## Stem450Husky

warp speed and getting no-where fast... :bang::bang::bang::bang: P.P.M. syndrome!


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Oh......why didn't you just say so! Lol.
> 
> 
> Learned something today. Googled "flank speed" kind of interesting.



Probably don't hea that term much in Texas..............probably makes yer think of a fast cow...........


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Any of that headed south.....



Yours went yesterday ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Yours went yesterday ! LOL



Oh yeah.....I forget things....I'm sure you know what that's like! Lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Oh yeah.....I forget things....I'm sure you know what that's like! Lol




What?























I forgot?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just can`t rember whatever it was I forgot....LOL


----------



## tbone75

My new "broke" 40 dollar toy. LOL May get lucky ? Something minor ? Aint out much if I can't get it going. LOL


----------



## dancan

Stem450Husky said:


> warp speed and getting no-where fast... :bang::bang::bang::bang: P.P.M. syndrome!



Just fire the phasers into the dylithium crystals..........


----------



## dancan

Oh , "No" contraband :msp_sad:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just can`t rember whatever it was I forgot....LOL




Cheeeit..... do what I do...write it down as soon as you remember it again.....then.......try to remember what you did with that scrid of paper when you try to remember what it was you forgot...........I think I said that right......??


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Oh , "No" contraband :msp_sad:



No...."Not" contraban......LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Cheeeit..... do what I do...write it down as soon as you remember it again.....then.......try to remember what you did with that scrid of paper when you try to remember what it was you forgot...........I think I said that right......??



I do that too ! LOL

After I cleaned the shop a while back I stihl can't find chit I know I had ! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No...."Not" contraban......LOL!!!



Your gonna make Aunt Dan cry ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Cheeeit..... do what I do...write it down as soon as you remember it again.....then.......try to remember what you did with that scrid of paper when you try to remember what it was you forgot...........I think I said that right......??



But,...but....I can`t remember where my pencil is or where I put my field book or even if I have a field book or on what page I wrote it down on or did I write it down in the field book I can`t remember if I have......just can`t remember...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess that bump on the head affected me, can`t remember if for the better or for the worse....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess that bump on the head affected me, can`t remember if for the better or for the worse....



How is the bump and teeth doing?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess that bump on the head affected me, can`t remember if for the better or for the worse....



Humm.....you are alright....you seem to remember what saw you prefer....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> No...."Not" contraban......LOL!!!



Double negative , does that make a positive ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Double negative , does that make a positive ?




Maybe...you said "No" contraban.....I corrected you and said "Not" contraban.........I thought you said you wanted a bag.....so I sent you a bag.........lol....


----------



## dancan

Well I know it's not just a bag , I gave it the sniff , shake , rattle and squeeze test LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Well I know it's not just a bag , I gave it the sniff , shake , rattle and squeeze test LOL




HaHaHa...you sound just like my late mom at Christmas!!!......That always made the old man sour.....he wasn't prone to such actions.....at least when anyone was watching..LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Oh......why didn't you just say so! Lol.
> 
> 
> Learned something today. Googled "flank speed" kind of interesting.



You will hear it in movies now....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> warp speed and getting no-where fast... :bang::bang::bang::bang: P.P.M. syndrome!



Somebody crash your machine. If so. Post pictures!!

BOHICA!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just can`t rember whatever it was I forgot....LOL



I don't forget.........













I choose not to remember!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How is the bump and teeth doing?



Blood has stopped draining out from the sinus cavity behind the impact area, the cut/ wound has healed over, only a red mark remains. There is a raised ridge in the bone behind the impact wound and the teeth from center to the rear on the upper right side are still numb.


----------



## dancan

I thought yesterday was a fluke , I've been fooled before , I made it through the day without having to reach for the cane , had physio , drove straight home , had a "smoother" or two and waited for the burn in the ankle but it didn't happen . Today I've made it through the day without the cane , done my physio come home , gone out , come home and still no cane :msp_smile: .
I know I couldn't walk a mile , have to walk a lot slower than normal and I'm not pain free but 2 day's without the burn is an improvement that makes me happy at the 6 month mark . 



Look out John , I'll soon be able to outrun ya LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Humm.....you are alright....you seem to remember what saw you prefer....



Well when I look around at all the shelves overfilled with orange n gray saws that says STIHL on the clutch covers, must be the saws I prefer. Otherwise I don`t see any other saws in the often used herd to make me think otherwise...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I thought yesterday was a fluke , I've been fooled before , I made it through the day without having to reach for the cane , had physio , drove straight home , had a "smoother" or two and waited for the burn in the ankle but it didn't happen . Today I've made it through the day without the cane , done my physio come home , gone out , come home and still no cane :msp_smile: .
> I know I couldn't walk a mile , have to walk a lot slower than normal and I'm not pain free but 2 day's without the burn is an improvement that makes me happy at the 6 month mark .
> 
> 
> 
> Look out John , I'll soon be able to outrun ya LOL



That 026 smoke must have had a positive affect on you.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well when I look around at all the shelves overfilled with orange n gray saws that says STIHL on the clutch covers, must be the saws I prefer. Otherwise I don`t see any other saws in the often used herd to make me think otherwise...



You been visiting Ron's place ??


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> That 026 smoke must have had a positive affect on you.



Majic Smoke LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Majic Smoke LOL




Is it coming outta th bag??????? ..............I mighta give you the wrong bag.......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Blood has stopped draining out from the sinus cavity behind the impact area, the cut/ wound has healed over, only a red mark remains. There is a raised ridge in the bone behind the impact wound and the teeth from center to the rear on the upper right side are still numb.



Sounds a little better ?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> The OL whacked a deer a couple yrs ago with the Saab.....airbags did not deploy....$6,800.00 damages....they did a good job...don't take long when each headlight bucket is $550.00....



Thats not to bad,,just the headlights ( glass ) on my little italian car are $1400 each,,USED !!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Is it coming outta th bag???????



Nah :msp_sad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You been visiting Ron's place ??



Ron sent me a CD, I popped it in the disc drive and lo and behold its an inventory disc of what Ron has in his shop, full color picts and all....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Thats not to bad,,just the headlights ( glass ) on my little italian car are $1400 each,,USED !!




Then you best drive careful, old man...and no night driving.......you crack that baby up and you'ld have to sell all your stihls......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Nah :msp_sad:



Oh..Ok.....you're safe then....you got the right bag.......unless Pete set fire to it.....!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Blood has stopped draining out from the sinus cavity behind the impact area, the cut/ wound has healed over, only a red mark remains. There is a raised ridge in the bone behind the impact wound and the teeth from center to the rear on the upper right side are still numb.



At least you still got teeth..
if you wuz in mayne it be TOOTH !! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Oh..Ok.....you're safe then....you got the right bag.......unless Pete set fire to it.....!!!!



Wasn't smokin' when it showed up so no stompin' required LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron sent me a CD, I popped it in the disc drive and lo and behold its an inventory disc of what Ron has in his shop, full color picts and all....LOL



Hows it feel to be ignored ??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Then you best drive careful, old man...and no night driving.......you crack that baby up and you'ld have to sell all your stihls......



You too !!


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,got some interesting saw stories WITH pictures !!


----------



## tbone75

Just tried my new broke chop saw. Sure runs good for being broke? :hmm3grin2orange: 40.00 to my door !


----------



## roncoinc

Th dumpster saws dropped of have been dissapointing..
what i thot was a 350 was THIS !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You too !!



I try.........sometimes my whole vehicle ain't worth $1,400.00.......LOL!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Th dumpster saws dropped of have been dissapointing..
> what i thot was a 350 was THIS !!




Ron.....TK had one of those at the GTG....he had ported it.....pretty much a hatchet job he said.....muff mod too....you could look in and see the piston.......darm thing ran like crazy.....loud too!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Then the little JD ,,i think like 40cc ??
has 120 lbs comp..
in thru the muffler it looks brand new !!
even has all the horizontal marks on P&C..
squirted some mix in and fired it up,,kept squirting to keep it runnin awhile..
still 120 lbs,,wonder if the rings STUCK someplace ??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ron.....TK had one of those at the GTG....he had ported it.....pretty much a hatchet job he said.....muff mod too....you could look in and see the piston.......darm thing ran like crazy.....loud too!!!



It's missing some parts,,i may have,,not all that interested..
forgot what prob is ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Th dumpster saws dropped of have been dissapointing..
> what i thot was a 350 was THIS !!



I didn't think it looked like a 350 in that pic yesterday or when ever it was? I forgot ? LOL

Sorry but that is a Orange Poolin. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

CREAMSICKLE STORY !!!


checked out this dumpster prize tonite too 







grabbed ahold of the starter to see how quick it dropped..
didnt drop.
tried to pull it over.wouldnt turn over.
dang POS siezed !! ???


----------



## farrell

This is why I hate car shopping!!!!!!!! Wife being freaking picky when on a budget and unsure bout financing! FML!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Pulled the starter to see if that was the problem.
nope,couldnt turn the flywheel.
decided ,chit,only a steel,put a socket on it and see what happens !! LOL !!
pulled the plug and turned it over..
it puked over the bench  nuttin worser then steal spew 







then grinding noises and snapping popping noises.
put the drill on it to see what i could either find out or destroy 
any guesses ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> CREAMSICKLE STORY !!!
> 
> 
> checked out this dumpster prize tonite too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grabbed ahold of the starter to see how quick it dropped..
> didnt drop.
> tried to pull it over.wouldnt turn over.
> dang POS siezed !! ???



I know where you can get rid of it


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I know where you can get rid of it



That aint a guess !!

yeh,,back to the dumpster hell it came out of !!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I know where you can get rid of it



Terrible saws John , worse when ported LOL .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Pulled the starter to see if that was the problem.
> nope,couldnt turn the flywheel.
> decided ,chit,only a steel,put a socket on it and see what happens !! LOL !!
> pulled the plug and turned it over..
> it puked over the bench  nuttin worser then steal spew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then grinding noises and snapping popping noises.
> put the drill on it to see what i could either find out or destroy
> any guesses ??



Nope?


----------



## dancan

Someone used barlube instead of fuel ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Terrible saws John , worse when ported LOL .



Never had one of them yet?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Someone used barlube instead of fuel ??



Would that make all them nasty sounding noises ??
the spew was a bye product for a reason.

now i know i'm better than jerry,,i had it figured out at this point with the clues i have given


----------



## tbone75

That thing is a half breed ! Only half flippy ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Bar lube wouldnt get sucked all the way up to the top end on a saw that would turn over !!
CMO'n guys !!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Bar lube wouldnt get sucked all the way up to the top end on a saw that would turn over !!
> CMO'n guys !!



would NOT turn over !


----------



## roncoinc

I see when the going gets tuff the tuff get going,,and Jerry gone !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Bar lube wouldnt get sucked all the way up to the top end on a saw that would turn over !!
> CMO'n guys !!



Brain got over worked today ! Cylinder got filled with fuel ? Really just can't think ?




Need Drugs !


----------



## tbone75

Should be very easy to see, but ? Slug brain has a hole in it from Papa Smurf ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Brain got over worked today ! Cylinder got filled with fuel ? Really just can't think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need Drugs !



Look at the spew,,oil in it..
with plug OUT it wouldnt hydro lock !

I saw the spew,felt the grinding and noise and knew right away what it was !


----------



## roncoinc

You all see the pix of the saw,,what would be the next thing to check ??

this is a test and only a test..


----------



## Cantdog

Busted case through to the oil tank.....beat rod????


----------



## dancan

I realized that it had the tank half from a MS360 and spit out the clutch side bearing and suffered a case of ''suck back'' when it all happened .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Busted case through to the oil tank.....beat rod????



nope.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I realized that it had the tank half from a MS360 and spit out the clutch side bearing and suffered a case of ''suck back'' when it all happened .



Dont know i a ms360 tank would fit on that..
and the clutch bearing AINT in the tank anyway !!.


----------



## tbone75

Bad bearing,but stihl don't know how it got all that in the jug?


----------



## roncoinc

Ok Robin,,if the plug is out,spews oil and what not from top end and engine turns over hard what would you think happened ??
hint,,
or what did somebody try to do ????


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bad bearing,but stihl don't know how it got all that in the jug?



if you had an engine that turned over hard what would you do first ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> if you had an engine that turned over hard what would you do first ?



Scored and someone filled it with oil to loosen it up.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Ok Robin,,if the plug is out,spews oil and what not from top end and engine turns over hard what would you think happened ??
> hint,,
> or what did somebody try to do ????



Wash the jug out with water? Dump bad fuel in the spark plug hole?


----------



## roncoinc

There ARE things that people do to a saw when there is a problem that can throw you off when you get to work on it.
thing is to find WHY they did it and WHY they were wrong !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Ok Robin,,if the plug is out,spews oil and what not from top end and engine turns over hard what would you think happened ??
> hint,,
> or what did somebody try to do ????




Well bar oil in the fuel tank...comes to mind but the grinding, snapping, popping sounds have me puzzled.....


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> if you had an engine that turned over hard what would you do first ?



Dump used motor oil in it! Got a saw like that once!


----------



## dancan

put oil in it .

034 036 screw caps 360 flippy cap 
i think


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Scored and someone filled it with oil to loosen it up.



I think that was it,,they did it because the engine turned over hard..
so,,looking inside , NO scoring and NO marks,,what to check now ??

there is a clue in this pic..


----------



## tbone75

Had water in it at one time,then someone pored oil in it?


----------



## roncoinc

Hint,,it will take $5 to fix it


----------



## Cantdog

Ign module dragging against the flywheel.........???


----------



## farrell

Coil rubbing on flywheel?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hint,,it will take $5 to fix it



Break band? They ran it with it on.


----------



## roncoinc

Another hint,,just in case nobody saw the b&c was on the saw and checked to see if it would turn !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Break band? They ran it with it on.



Close !! another hint..








brake band is OFF ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Close !! another hint..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brake band is OFF ..



Clutch bearing


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Close !! another hint..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brake band is OFF ..



Oil pump?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Clutch bearing



BINGO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 








all that left is a few little needles..dont know what happened to cage ??
new bearing seems to fit fine ?
shaft seems good too.
that would let the clutch bind up,shift over,catch brake,needles stuck in there trying to turn making grinding noises.
engine turns over smoooth now


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> BINGO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all that left is a few little needles..dont know what happened to cage ??
> new bearing seems to fit fine ?
> shaft seems good too.
> that would let the clutch bind up,shift over,catch brake,needles stuck in there trying to turn making grinding noises.
> engine turns over smoooth now



Good deal Ron ! Looks like it got real hot in there!


----------



## Cantdog

So.........a recapp is......clutch bearing failed.....someone put oil in the cyl to free up...didn't work...took it to Stihl dealer...dealer said it was beat..sold new saw...chucked the beat one.....Ron has it and will fix......and sell.....Oh 34 Super has a good following......partway to a new (used) headlight for the Maserrati.........yes???


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good deal Ron ! Looks like it got real hot in there!



Starter off,chain wont move,brake off,take off b&c and still wont turn and makes noises and STIHL hard to turn over ?? whats left.??
even bad bearing will let the engine turn over !!
yeh,somebody thot engine stuck so put lube down it.
but engine WOULD turn with socket on flywheel so NOT stuck.
siezed top end dont make grinding noises..
was a VERY easy diagnosis..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> So.........a recapp is......clutch bearing failed.....someone put oil in the cyl to free up...didn't work...took it to Stihl dealer...dealer said it was beat..sold new saw...chucked the beat one.....Ron has it and will fix......and sell.....Oh 34 Super has a good following......partway to a new (used) headlight for the Maserrati.........yes???



As good a recap as any..why you think they call them STEAL dealers ??

think somebody would WANT one of them ?? with all the chinese parts they never seem to last..
all i hear about is steal failures and how to fix them...
maybe i can paint it Mac yellow and fool somebody ?? 
or homleyite red ??put a WILD THING sticker on it and get more money ??

feeling sick,,,,,,,,oh,,,,,noooooooo..................antibiotics !!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

well, out of 6 of these damn SEM coils.....guess how many had spark?

Scotts not gonna be happy with the box hes getting back! lol


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !

rain locker with bleach and wire brush and double meds and antibiotics and bed rwest and hope to feel ok in mornin.'then maybe steal dealer and jar of vasioline to get oem part to insure premature failure so i can get paid to work on it next time


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> well, out of 6 of these damn SEM coils.....guess how many had spark?
> 
> Scotts not gonna be happy with the box hes getting back! lol



save one for my no mark 056 ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hows it feel to be ignored ??



I really like the layout of your shop, all the saws on shelves and a few hanging from the ceiling, real nice.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> As good a recap as any..why you think they call them STEAL dealers ??
> 
> think somebody would WANT one of them ?? with all the chinese parts they never seem to last..
> all i hear about is steal failures and how to fix them...
> maybe i can paint it Mac yellow and fool somebody ??
> or homleyite red ??put a WILD THING sticker on it and get more money ??
> 
> feeling sick,,,,,,,,oh,,,,,noooooooo..................antibiotics !!!!!




Fixed and running well you'll have no problem trading that saw for $$$...as I said the OH 34 SUPER has a faithful following...same saw as the OH36 Pro basically.....AFAIK...


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> save one for my no mark 056 ??



I might have an extra one for ya.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Pulled the starter to see if that was the problem.
> nope,couldnt turn the flywheel.
> decided ,chit,only a steel,put a socket on it and see what happens !! LOL !!
> pulled the plug and turned it over..
> it puked over the bench  nuttin worser then steal spew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then grinding noises and snapping popping noises.
> put the drill on it to see what i could either find out or destroy
> any guesses ??



Clutch needle bearing fubared...


----------



## tbone75

No Uncle Mongo tonight? Must be very busy?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> No Uncle Mongo tonight? Must be very busy?



Hes working at "flank speed" didnt you hear?


----------



## tbone75

Got to go dig for more parts ! LOL BRB


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No Uncle Mongo tonight? Must be very busy?



Film at 11:00. 

Well break at 10:00.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Film at 11:00.
> 
> Well break at 10:00.



Film?


----------



## tbone75

Everyone go to bed? I know Aunt Dan is snoozing by now .


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Film?



Don't ask ! :msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Everyone go to bed? I know Aunt Dan is snoozing by now .



Still here. Pretty dead. Found out the threaded holes for the muffler are not fully threaded, but they are through holes....just gotta find a tap and cut some more threads....only like a .063 (1/16) shy. Thought the bolt was too long.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Still here. Pretty dead. Found out the threaded holes for the muffler are not fully threaded, but they are through holes....just gotta find a tap and cut some more threads....only like a .063 (1/16) shy. Thought the bolt was too long.



That new jug?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> That new jug?



Yep. Been meaning to ask....what would be the difference between a TS350 and a TS350 super ?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Yep. Been meaning to ask....what would be the difference between a TS350 and a TS350 super ?



Don't know ? Didn't know there was a super? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Don't know ? Didn't know there was a super? LOL



You sent me a super.....talk about forgetting things


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You sent me a super.....talk about forgetting things



I thought I sent a box of parts? Must have sent a super box of parts ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I thought I sent a box of parts? Must have sent a super box of parts ? :hmm3grin2orange:



It was super something....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> It was super something....



Super Pooper !


----------



## tbone75

Better check the stove. BRB


----------



## farrell

Pretty sure I'm not gonna get enough back from the insurance company to pay off the loan for car:msp_sad:
Gonna have to use my bonus to finish paying it off:msp_sad:
So no money for down payment on another and Christmas is prolly gonna suck:msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Pretty sure I'm not gonna get enough back from the insurance company to pay off the loan for car:msp_sad:
> Gonna have to use my bonus to finish paying it off:msp_sad:
> So no money for down payment on another and Christmas is prolly gonna suck:msp_sad:



Dang that sucks big time !


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Pretty sure I'm not gonna get enough back from the insurance company to pay off the loan for car:msp_sad:
> Gonna have to use my bonus to finish paying it off:msp_sad:
> So no money for down payment on another and Christmas is prolly gonna suck:msp_sad:



Sucks with BOTH lips. Sorry to hear that one.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Sucks with BOTH lips. Sorry to hear that one.



Monday I will find out...........


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> well, out of 6 of these damn SEM coils.....guess how many had spark?
> 
> Scotts not gonna be happy with the box hes getting back! lol



Hopefully more than 1.


----------



## sefh3

Got my package today from Jerry,

Thank you, I owe you one. Maybe I'll sweet talk Dan into buying you a Keith's.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Hopefully more than 1.



Scott; 
You should never have let him TOUCH them. 

He sucks the life force out of electronics.......


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> Scott;
> You should never have let him TOUCH them.
> 
> He sucks the life force out of electronics.......



Well, I was trying to test these before I sent them and busted my case on the 056. It wasn't a good day at all.
Those freaking flywheels are full of magnets and it picked up a screw and when I turned it over, the coil mount bust when the screw hit it.


----------



## sefh3

Man I missed out on Ron's trivia for tonight. That sucks.
I could have won his contest.


----------



## sefh3

Did everyone call TIME and I missed it?


----------



## sefh3

Kids have a doctor apt tomorrow and now I'm calling TIME

Night all!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Kids have a doctor apt tomorrow and now I'm calling TIME
> 
> Night all!!!



Yeah. I missed most of the night.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Fun to cook for good people. 

We, 5 of us, ate a 5 lb brisket, cabbage, potato, onions, and carrots. 

No beer at work sucked but the kids had a good feed.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All.........AND the Northern ZZZZZlackerzzzzz too!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All.........AND the Northern ZZZZZlackerzzzzz too!!!!!



Morning Robin. Go back to sleep. I will be in half an hour. 








Hope I'm home by then..........


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Robin. Go back to sleep. I will be in half an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I'm home by then..........




Naw....up for the day...........hope so too.....it is not recomended to go to sleep before you get home.....lol...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Naw....up for the day...........hope so too.....it is not recomended to go to sleep before you get home.....lol...




Made it. ;-))









This time....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Naw....up for the day...........hope so too.....it is not recomended to go to sleep before you get home.....lol...



Government workers ??


Northern zzzSlacker here LOL


----------



## dancan

Ron , that 034 gonna need a new clutch drum ? Sometimes it's cheaper to go with an Oregon kit .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , that 034 gonna need a new clutch drum ? Sometimes it's cheaper to go with an Oregon kit .



Inside of the drum dont look like it got chewed up any,not a scratch,must be hard stuff.
shaft on saw looks ok too.
guess will check for play with new bearing and see what happens ?

maybe try to get it running first 

ready for the next test ??


----------



## roncoinc

Got four of these electronic ignition kits in yestday.. $10 each delivered.

i wonder if they will break by Mark just looking at them ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Got four of these electronic ignition kits in yestday.. $10 each delivered.
> 
> i wonder if they will break by Mark just looking at them ??



those little kits are very helpful, and yes, I could probably manage to find a way to make them Malfunction.


----------



## roncoinc

If that 034 runs i will take the pressure washer to it later and clean it up.
IF i had a couple Stihl bar stickers i would re-do it like i did the 011


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If that 034 runs i will take the pressure washer to it later and clean it up.
> IF i had a couple Stihl bar stickers i would re-do it like i did the 011



Sorry I done gave them all away. Maybe I can get some more?


----------



## tbone75

Bad nite again ! Spent half the nite in the bathroom again ? Need to find what is doing that to me?


----------



## tbone75

I wonder if the stove has anything left in it? Been 10 hrs. since I put anything in it. LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!
Nice morning!
Heavy frost and sunshine! 
Rather pretty looking across the valley


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sorry I done gave them all away. Maybe I can get some more?



You touched STIHL parts yestday didnt you !!??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You touched STIHL parts yestday didnt you !!??



Yes I did ! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yes I did ! :msp_scared:



Stihlitosis !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl had some coals in the stove,tossed in some little stuff then some bigger stuff. Away it went ! Won't take long to get hot in here !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Stihlitosis !!



Good thing it wasn't a whole saw ! :msp_scared: Might stihl be running !


----------



## dancan

I opened the non-"Contraband" bag .


----------



## roncoinc

Today's problem..

A small John Deere,35cc probly.

symptom: .. 120 lbs comp.
looking in thru muff hole 2 ring piston is perfect,still has horizontal machine marks on it.
thru plug hole cyl wall looks the same,like new.
no carbon showing on rings on out side i can see but plug showed running rich and muffler shows same.
mix down carb and it starts and runs,can keep it running with squirting mix.
seems to run fine that way.
used two diff comp testers and still 120 lbs.
I dont "think" these saws ment to be this low comp.
before i tear it apart any ideas ??
i have a couple but will wait.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I opened the non-"Contraband" bag .



Anything good?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Today's problem..
> 
> A small John Deere,35cc probly.
> 
> symptom: .. 120 lbs comp.
> looking in thru muff hole 2 ring piston is perfect,still has horizontal machine marks on it.
> thru plug hole cyl wall looks the same,like new.
> no carbon showing on rings on out side i can see but plug showed running rich and muffler shows same.
> mix down carb and it starts and runs,can keep it running with squirting mix.
> seems to run fine that way.
> used two diff comp testers and still 120 lbs.
> I dont "think" these saws ment to be this low comp.
> before i tear it apart any ideas ??
> i have a couple but will wait.



Stuck or broke ring? Carbon build up sticking the ring.


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> If that 034 runs i will take the pressure washer to it later and clean it up.
> IF i had a couple Stihl bar stickers i would re-do it like i did the 011



Send me your address. I may have a couple left.Sticker or stencil?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Send me your address. I may have a couple left.Sticker or stencil?



Hi Scoot !


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Send me your address. I may have a couple left.Sticker or stencil?



Pm sent ! tnx..


----------



## Scooterbum

Morning all


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Pm sent ! tnx..



Done.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Morning all



Good to see ya back around !


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Done.



You see the 011 i did with a couple of your small ones John sent me ?
put em to good use !


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> You see the 011 i did with a couple of your small ones John sent me ?
> put em to good use !



No I didn't. Have a picture or a link?
011 is one of my favorite little saws for some reason.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> No I didn't. Have a picture or a link?
> 011 is one of my favorite little saws for some reason.











of course he only sent me one orang and one black,the other side is the black one


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> of course he only sent me one orang and one black,the other side is the black one



I kept one of each for muself !


----------



## tbone75

Didn't take long to get warm in here ! Had to go shut that thing down ! I am going to really like this stove when it gets real cold !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Didn't take long to get warm in here ! Had to go shut that thing down ! I am going to really like this stove when it gets real cold !



If you moved a little bit would be easy to keep warm !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If you moved a little bit would be easy to keep warm !!



King Slug move ! :msp_scared:

Did enough running last night !


----------



## tbone75

Think I will go try to do something?


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> of course he only sent me one orang and one black,the other side is the black one



One of each? He is a tight little bugger.........

With the stencils you can make em' any color you want. You can also use the decal as a stencil, just spay the color for the letters first then apply the decal and paint the rest. Pull decal off and your done.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> One of each? He is a tight little bugger.........
> 
> With the stencils you can make em' any color you want. You can also use the decal as a stencil, just spay the color for the letters first then apply the decal and paint the rest. Pull decal off and your done.



I sent them to him as a joke ! Then he went and used them ! LOL Back fired on me ! LOL Only kept 2 for myself ! I spread them all around. LOL

I share everything but the OL. LOL Some of it they don't seem to want? :monkey:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I sent them to him as a joke ! Then he went and used them ! LOL Back fired on me ! LOL Only kept 2 for myself ! I spread them all around. LOL
> 
> I share everything but the OL. LOL Some of it they don't seem to want? :monkey:



Thought you we're gonna do some work today???????????

My first full day in the shop here in over month, feels good.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Thought you we're gonna do some work today???????????
> 
> My first full day in the shop here in over month, feels good.



I'm working in the shop today also.
scrounged up some wanted parts and pulled them and finished fixing a saw.

now lunch and on to the next one.


----------



## Scooterbum

What do you think of these for bar stencils?






View attachment 262480


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> What do you think of these for bar stencils?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 262480



Nice. The flames don't cross. 

Flying eye fan...... ;-))


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> What do you think of these for bar stencils?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 262480



I like the bottom two


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> What do you think of these for bar stencils?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 262480



I like them !!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Thought you we're gonna do some work today???????????
> 
> My first full day in the shop here in over month, feels good.



I did do some ! Moved boxes of saws around in the shop so I can do something in there! LOL Tested and pulled a coil to mail out. Cleaned off the bench,so I can mess it up again ! Went through a couple of boxes of saw parts,seem to have at least 6 Husky 350s to put together? LOL 
Another 2 boxes of Stihl 192 parts, 2 or 3 of them maybe?
Taking a back break now ! To much lifting for the old Slug ! :msp_sad:

I have to many saws to fix !  Feels darn good too ! 

Glad your back in the shop Scoot ! Hate to think how far behind you are ! :msp_scared:
Thought that storm may have messed you up down there ! Glad it didn't ! But I know what you had is even worse !
You really need to stop in here more often ! Great bunch of guys in here ! Even Ron is a good guy ! :hmm3grin2orange:
Were here every day !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. Off to work to see what train wreck awaits. ;-))


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> I like the bottom two



Gimme a length an width on a couple bars, you to "Gabbie".


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> You really need to stop in here more often ! Great bunch of guys in here ! Even Ron is a good guy ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> Were here every day !



Thanks for the invite !!

Is this like the AS version of the "Liars Club" ?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Thanks for the invite !!
> 
> Is this like the AS version of the "Liars Club" ?



Not much of that goes on,maybe some ? LOL We talk about anything and everything ! Tease the crap out of each other mostly . LOL
Just never know what subject will come up? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Gimme a length an width on a couple bars, you to "Gabbie".



Gabby does fit ! LOL Going to make me get off my flippy cap again ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hey Scoot,you never did tell me if you have media cat 2012 ? If you don't you darn sure want it !


----------



## tbone75

scooterbum said:


> gimme a length an width on a couple bars, you to "gabbie".



2-1/2 " x 16"

3" x 18"


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> 2-1/2 " x 16"
> 
> 3" x 18"



Got it. What are ya' doing with all them Husky 350"s ?


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Gimme a length an width on a couple bars, you to "Gabbie".



I dunno..
small mount husky,,18in ??
then can stick on anything 

he's only "gabby" cause thats all he can do while sitting on his ARSE !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Thanks for the invite !!
> 
> Is this like the AS version of the "Liars Club" ?



Stop in more often,,we let John in so it's wide open !! 

actually we DO talk about saws a lot..
we also have some durned knowledgable people in this thread,some of the best on AS.


----------



## roncoinc

Jred 2050 problem solved !!

After going thru it and not pulling fuel up it WAS the intake gasket..
when installing the carb pushes down on it and it slipped out of place..
what a PITA that little saw is to work on !!
NOT like a husky !!


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Jred 2050 problem solved !!
> 
> After going thru it and not pulling fuel up it WAS the intake gasket..
> when installing the carb pushes down on it and it slipped out of place..
> what a PITA that little saw is to work on !!
> NOT like a husky !!



So I'm not the only one that thinks the carbs on them are a pain.

Good little saws when you get them right though. I've got a 2055 giving me fits right now. If it wasn't such a screamer I'd have tossed it by now!!


----------



## Scooterbum

Well it's dinner time and the little one is waiting on me. They grow up too damn fast. She's 4 1/2 now and I've shaved most of the face so I guess I'll have to upgrade my avatar. LOL!!

She saw the avatar the other day and told me that was way back when she was just a kid.Now try and keep a straight face for that.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All...TGIF!!...Eh??


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> Jred 2050 problem solved !!
> 
> After going thru it and not pulling fuel up it WAS the intake gasket..
> when installing the carb pushes down on it and it slipped out of place..
> what a PITA that little saw is to work on !!
> NOT like a husky !!



I've worked on one of those. I share your sentiment for its design. I don't miss it.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> I opened the non-"Contraband" bag .





tbone75 said:


> Anything good?



Sure was !

View attachment 262493


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Got it. What are ya' doing with all them Husky 350"s ?



They sell very good around here !


----------



## Cantdog

Evening Adam......


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> They sell very good around here !



Whoreder !!!!

Woops I meent liar !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Whoreder !!!!
> 
> Woops I meent liar !



Evening Aunt Dan !


----------



## tbone75

Hi everyone else !


----------



## roncoinc

MAN !! 

do i have a FUNNY saw story !! 

gotta wait till Jery aint around tho..
you NEVER heard one like THIS !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sure was !
> 
> View attachment 262493




Awww...chit!!! I sent you that????!!!!.......That's my favorite pencil!!!.....Got my own ear sweat right on it........damn....and to a foreign country too...no hope of getting it back now.......


----------



## dancan

I think I did some horse trading for a tractor logging winch , I'll know next week if the deal goes as planned , I got to get ready for when I come out of semi-retardment . :msp_smile:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I think I did some horse trading for a tractor logging winch , I'll know next week if the deal goes as planned , I got to get ready for when I come out of semi-retardment . :msp_smile:




Norse...Fransguard...Farmi??? How many ton??


----------



## dancan

As Rob would say "Kwap !" wrong bag !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Awww...chit!!! I sent you that????!!!!.......That's my favorite pencil!!!.....Got my own ear sweat right on it........damn....and to a foreign country too...no hope of getting it back now.......



I see the eraser is UNUSED too !!
prob be the part Aunty uses most ..


----------



## dancan

As Ron would say "Kew hat ! "
A sunday go to church hat :msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> as rob would say "kwap !" wrong bag !



i want one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> As Rob would say "Kwap !" wrong bag !



Way to nice for you ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

Phew!!!! So that isn't my favorite pencil!! Yeah!!!!.....................but.................what happend to my favortie pencil???? BTW that pencil DOESN'T have my ear sweat on it...I guess.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I see the eraser is UNUSED too !!
> prob be the part Aunty uses most ..



He even know how to use it?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> He even know how to use it?



The pencil ?? prob not..
the eraser ?? yeh,cleans his ears out with it !!
rubber Q-tip so he dont get brain damage !! LOL !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> i want one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL Should have come to the GTG like I said.......You could have had one........Doug's Saw Shop was giving them away.......if you showed up a truckload of vintage Jonsereds..that is...between me and PB we could got you one or three........but football, food and BEER lured you to the couch instead....LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Phew!!!! So that isn't my favorite pencil!! Yeah!!!!.....................but.................what happend to my favortie pencil???? BTW that pencil DOESN'T have my ear sweat on it...I guess.....



" EAR " ??
vewy popular word in the 70's..
every party i went to person next to me would choke and cough and say " EAR"..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL Should have come to the GTG like I said.......You could have had one........Doug's Saw Shop was giving them away.......if you showed up a truckload of vintage Jonsereds..that is...between me and PB we could got you one or three........but football and food lured you to the couch instead....LOL!!!



You forgot BEER !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> MAN !!
> 
> do i have a FUNNY saw story !!
> 
> gotta wait till Jery aint around tho..
> you NEVER heard one like THIS !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nobody interested in funny story 
guess i'll keep it to myself.


----------



## tbone75

Took the OL shopping !




















To Lowes ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nobody interested in funny story
> guess i'll keep it to myself.



Been waiting on you !!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Nobody interested in funny story
> guess i'll keep it to myself.



It even involves a STIHL !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I see the eraser is UNUSED too !!
> prob be the part Aunty uses most ..




That's what I look at when hiring a new, unknown carpenter......length of pencil behind his ear compared to what's left of the eraser....dude with a short pencil with a barely used eraser might be a good hand....dude with a new pencil and beat eraser....not Good.......dude with short pencil and unused eraser.....down the road talking to himself...he is either so perfect we would not get along or he don't know when he has "F" ed up..........


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You forgot BEER !!!!



Sorry...fixed it!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> That's what I look at when hiring a new, unknown carpenter......length of pencil behind his ear compared to what's left of the eraser....dude with a short pencil with a barely used eraser might be a good hand....dude with a new pencil and beat eraser....not Good.......dude with short pencil and unused eraser.....down the road talking to himself...he is either so perfect we would not get along or he don't know when he has "F" ed up..........



UH,OH,,they are letting the inmates run the place now !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> UH,OH,,they are letting the inmates run the place now !!




It happens...pays the same........


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> UH,OH,,they are letting the inmates run the place now !!




Oh......missread.....thought you said "primates"......


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,start of funny stihl saw storry..
it all began when a guy went dumpster diving and brot me five saws..
one a steel oh thuty 4 superer.
wouldnt turn over cause the needle bearing in the clutch wuz flippycapped out.
once i remover the clutch drum and broken needles it turned over fine..
that wuz yestdays diagnosis test.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> It happens...pays the same........



Benefits differ tho


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> ok,,start of funny stihl saw storry..
> It all began when a guy went dumpster diving and brot me five saws..
> One a steel oh thuty 4 superer.
> Wouldnt turn over cause the needle bearing in the clutch wuz flippycapped out.
> Once i remover the clutch drum and broken needles it turned over fine..
> That wuz yestdays diagnosis test.




and ????


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Norse...Fransguard...Farmi??? How many ton??



From the looks of things it's either a Norse 190 or 290 with the chains and chokers and it's not beat to death unlike a lot of used winches I've seen .
Either one will do what I'll need :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron ! Your being MEEN as Jerry !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> From the looks of things it's either a Norse 190 or 290 with the chains and chokers and it's not beat to death unlike a lot of used winches I've seen .
> Either one will do what I'll need :msp_smile:




If not beat...sounds like a very good unit......that going on the Kubota w/bucket you posted way back when before you got hurt??


----------



## Cantdog

Ronzo....thought you were going to tell a funny Stihl story???........waiting.......waiting.........


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> That's what I look at when hiring a new, unknown carpenter......length of pencil behind his ear compared to what's left of the eraser....dude with a short pencil with a barely used eraser might be a good hand....dude with a new pencil and beat eraser....not Good.......dude with short pencil and unused eraser.....down the road talking to himself...he is either so perfect we would not get along or he don't know when he has "F" ed up..........



I don't know if I could get a job at your place , I don't own or know how to use a pencil so you'd have to mark all the boards for me to cut .................But I've got a daum kew hat !


----------



## roncoinc

SO,,,,,,,,,,,,,, vewy buzy day today...
the 2050 ( stihl in disguise) payed for and picked up.
some wood stacked.
yard stuff moved for plowing,,etc...
gave help a ride home.
got back and into shop and looked at the ohthree 4.
thot,,does it have spark ?? did i check ?? 
well,maybe otta check../
put on a sparky Marky spark checker tween the plug and the wire and gave it a few pulls..
dang steal starting setups ! .. turn it on by pushing down on the multi purpose lever and the choke went on.
had gas in the tank.
fired off nice !!
on HI idle !!
WITHOUT THE CLUTCH DRUM ON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
had parts and pieces and what not playin pinball all over the shop !!
DUCK AND COVER !!!! 
bang ! clink ! !,,BOUNCE !! BANG ! CRASH !!!. 
clutch parts and springs going ALL over the place !!
by the time i got the stupid german BEERgineered shutoff switch to work the whole cutch and everything around it spread shrapnell all over the shop !!
I coulda got hurt !!

any body got parts for an 034 ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I don't know if I could get a job at your place , I don't own or know how to use a pencil so you'd have to mark all the boards for me to cut .................But I've got a daum kew hat !



You can use your crayons


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> If not beat...sounds like a very good unit......that going on the Kubota w/bucket you posted way back when before you got hurt??



if it's a 190 it would fit the 'Bota fine the 290 should be still ok but I've got a '85 yanmar YM336d 4x4 as well :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> SO,,,,,,,,,,,,,, vewy buzy day today...
> the 2050 ( stihl in disguise) payed for and picked up.
> some wood stacked.
> yard stuff moved for plowing,,etc...
> gave help a ride home.
> got back and into shop and looked at the ohthree 4.
> thot,,does it have spark ?? did i check ??
> well,maybe otta check../
> put on a sparky Marky spark checker tween the plug and the wire and gave it a few pulls..
> dang steal starting setups ! .. turn it on by pushing down on the multi purpose lever and the choke went on.
> had gas in the tank.
> fired off nice !!
> on HI idle !!
> WITHOUT THE CLUTCH DRUM ON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> had parts and pieces and what not playin pinball all over the shop !!
> DUCK AND COVER !!!!
> bang ! clink ! !,,BOUNCE !! BANG ! CRASH !!!.
> clutch parts and springs going ALL over the place !!
> by the time i got the stupid german BEERgineered shutoff switch to work the whole cutch and everything around it spread shrapnell all over the shop !!
> I coulda got hurt !!
> 
> any body got parts for an 034 ??



Did something like that once,just not as bad. Clutch went rolling out through the yard . LOL Husky 350 ! Sorry no parts for that one.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> SO,,,,,,,,,,,,,, vewy buzy day today...
> the 2050 ( stihl in disguise) payed for and picked up.
> some wood stacked.
> yard stuff moved for plowing,,etc...
> gave help a ride home.
> got back and into shop and looked at the ohthree 4.
> thot,,does it have spark ?? did i check ??
> well,maybe otta check../
> put on a sparky Marky spark checker tween the plug and the wire and gave it a few pulls..
> dang steal starting setups ! .. turn it on by pushing down on the multi purpose lever and the choke went on.
> had gas in the tank.
> fired off nice !!
> on HI idle !!
> WITHOUT THE CLUTCH DRUM ON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> had parts and pieces and what not playin pinball all over the shop !!
> DUCK AND COVER !!!!
> bang ! clink ! !,,BOUNCE !! BANG ! CRASH !!!.
> clutch parts and springs going ALL over the place !!
> by the time i got the stupid german BEERgineered shutoff switch to work the whole cutch and everything around it spread shrapnell all over the shop !!
> I coulda got hurt !!
> 
> any body got parts for an 034 ??




LOLOLOLOOLLLLOOOLL!!!!! THAT was worth the WAIT!!!! Glad you didn't get hurt by third riech shrapnel in your air space......


----------



## dancan

Ouch , I spun up the 2171 once without the clutch drum , I musta been faster at shuting it off LOL
John , looks like a good deal for you now .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ouch , I spun up the 2171 once without the clutch drum , I musta been faster at shuting it off LOL
> John , looks like a good deal for you now .



Heck no ! Scrap now ! 







Well maybe? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Ouch , I spun up the 2171 once without the clutch drum , I musta been faster at shuting it off LOL
> John , looks like a good deal for you now .




Superior switch...........


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Did something like that once,just not as bad. Clutch went rolling out through the yard . LOL Husky 350 ! Sorry no parts for that one.



YOU probly still had the drum on..
this without drum as soon as clutch expanded started catching on stuff !!
did NOT come unscrewed ! stayed attached !!
diff than husky clutch setup


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Heck no ! Scrap now !
> Well maybe? LOL



Actually after evaluating the damage,,,
needs oiler worm gear ,,clutch complete,,and some piece of bent up metal about the size of a quarter that may have been a washer of some sort at one time ??
oh,,and the oiler hose kinda got whacked 
will havta look at the IPL and see  LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Superior switch...........



Is that in like " MUTHA " superior ??


----------



## dancan

2171 , inboard clutch , but that was 3 years ago , too much cotton candy since then , not sure any more but I know i've got a nice hat


----------



## Stihl 041S

Might have parts Ron. Let me know. 

Guys in the shop enjoyed the tale. 

Each had their own story of destruction. 

That is funny.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 2171 , inboard clutch , but that was 3 years ago , too much cotton candy since then , not sure any more but I know i've got a nice hat



I got a Echo hat ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YOU probly still had the drum on..
> this without drum as soon as clutch expanded started catching on stuff !!
> did NOT come unscrewed ! stayed attached !!
> diff than husky clutch setup



Yep ! Lost it too ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

After i cleaned all the crap off and could run it i did.
ran real good,was snappy for a 34cc saw..
needed some carb tuning.
bet it would show ok against most saws of it's class,,34 to 50cc..
well,,maybe NOT a 50cc saw but close,maybe 45cc ??
maybe thats why they call it a "super" ?? 
kinda big for it's size but thats typical steal..


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Might have parts Ron. Let me know.
> 
> Guys in the shop enjoyed the tale.
> 
> Each had their own story of destruction.
> 
> That is funny.



MIGHT have parts ???
whats that meen ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I got a Echo hat ! :msp_w00t:



All i got is a stupid STIHL hat THALL sent me


----------



## little possum

Got the day off tomorrow. Gonna put it to good use and go duck hunting with the "little brother" 
Get a day to sleep in and get up 30 minutes earlier. haha. Then working the OT on Sunday. 
You fellas have a good weekend!

John and Rob. Marlin Model X7VH Any ideas or opinions on those?


----------



## farrell

That was a good tale Ron!!!!!!!
Glad you didn't take a shoe to the head!
Jerry is gonna come along and read that and call you a DUMBAZZ!!!!!
Then he will tell us a funny story about husky............


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> MIGHT have parts ???
> whats that meen ??



It MEENS..... You post something nice about Stihls, I'll send you a saw, take the parts you need and send the rest back. 

And you have to post it in THIS thread, in English, and smile while you type. 
















Pretty sure on the parts. Unless I bought the saws from some kin of yours that check for spark like you do. ;-))


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> That was a good tale Ron!!!!!!!
> Glad you didn't take a shoe to the head!



We aim to please ! 
if cant be usefull be entertaining !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Got the day off tomorrow. Gonna put it to good use and go duck hunting with the "little brother"
> Get a day to sleep in and get up 30 minutes earlier. haha. Then working the OT on Sunday.
> You fellas have a good weekend!
> 
> John and Rob. Marlin Model X7VH Any ideas or opinions on those?



Let me check with my gun cohort.


----------



## farrell

little possum said:


> Got the day off tomorrow. Gonna put it to good use and go duck hunting with the "little brother"
> Get a day to sleep in and get up 30 minutes earlier. haha. Then working the OT on Sunday.
> You fellas have a good weekend!
> 
> John and Rob. Marlin Model X7VH Any ideas or opinions on those?



From the reviews I have read online the X7 is supposed to be a decent rifle for the money!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Got the day off tomorrow. Gonna put it to good use and go duck hunting with the "little brother"
> Get a day to sleep in and get up 30 minutes earlier. haha. Then working the OT on Sunday.
> You fellas have a good weekend!
> 
> John and Rob. Marlin Model X7VH Any ideas or opinions on those?



Sounds good ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It MEENS..... You post something nice about Stihls, I'll send you a saw, take the parts you need and send the rest back.
> 
> And you have to post it in THIS thread, in English, and smile while you type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure on the parts. Unless I bought the saws from some kin of yours that check for spark like you do. ;-))



You sure are asking a lot ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I got a Echo hat ! :msp_w00t:



You keep that hat , I'll be keeping mine


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> It MEENS..... You post something nice about Stihls, I'll send you a saw, take the parts you need and send the rest back.
> 
> And you have to post it in THIS thread, in English, and smile while you type. . ;-))





A whole saw !!???

cost more for bothe ways shipping than the parts cost !! that be about $40 in shipping !!


how bout stuff from worm gear out ??
got drum need bearing and a good rim..got rest.
engish ??

say sumthin NICE about steels ??
how about just a smile


----------



## dancan

Any interest in them 6 1/2"x 1/4 x 1/4 carbide burrs ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> A whole saw !!???
> 
> cost more for bothe ways shipping than the parts cost !! that be about $40 in shipping !!
> 
> 
> how bout stuff from worm gear out ??
> got drum need bearing and a good rim..got rest.
> engish ??
> 
> say sumthin NICE about steels ??
> how about just a smile



A smile will do fine. I'll get them off. I'll take a picture and email to make sure I got the right ones. 

Have a good one Ron.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> A smile will do fine. I'll get them off. I'll take a picture and email to make sure I got the right ones.
> 
> Have a good one Ron.



Make sure you get a pic off the smile , you know the deal , no pics , it didn't happen .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Any interest in them 6 1/2"x 1/4 x 1/4 carbide burrs ??



Now that is one silly question !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You keep that hat , I'll be keeping mine



I want both ! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

But don't you have a foredom or sumthin ???

Daum , Another good day , better than 3 days ago , I might have to test drive some cotton candy just to celebrate LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Got the day off tomorrow. Gonna put it to good use and go duck hunting with the "little brother"
> Get a day to sleep in and get up 30 minutes earlier. haha. Then working the OT on Sunday.
> You fellas have a good weekend!
> 
> John and Rob. Marlin Model X7VH Any ideas or opinions on those?



A few problems as a new rifle. Pillar bedded is nice. 
As far as my gun guy....



A little too new. 

The savage is very accurate. 22-250? Or is that just the example?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Any interest in them 6 1/2"x 1/4 x 1/4 carbide burrs ??



The ones Robin sent you ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> But don't you have a foredom or sumthin ???
> 
> Daum , Another good day , better than 3 days ago , I might have to test drive some cotton candy just to celebrate LOL



It's DARK out !!
the nurse at the "institution" letting you stay up late ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> But don't you have a foredom or sumthin ???
> 
> Daum , Another good day , better than 3 days ago , I might have to test drive some cotton candy just to celebrate LOL



You know I want some ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Make sure you get a pic off the smile , you know the deal , no pics , it didn't happen .





:smile3:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's DARK out !!
> the nurse at the "institution" letting you stay up late ??



Slipped her some cotton candy ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> A few problems as a new rifle. Pillar bedded is nice.
> As far as my gun guy....
> 
> 
> 
> A little too new.
> 
> The savage is very accurate. 22-250? Or is that just the example?



I have a pair of pillars for a Rem. 700 i think?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> The ones Robin sent you ??



That was the wrong bag pics , those are the ones I can get plus a cylindrical ballnose one .


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,gotta say sumthin nice about stihl's for uncle Rob..

they make a VERY nice and colorfull wheel chock


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You know I want some ! LOL



John your grinder take 1/4"shank?
If so I have a lil something for you!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> It's DARK out !!
> the nurse at the "institution" letting you stay up late ??



Beer + Cotton Candy = Party time .................But the the wind is dropping and I'm starting ta slow down .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> That was the wrong bag pics , those are the ones I can get plus a cylindrical ballnose one .



Maybe you be more lucid in the morning when the staff can see to you 
i thot they shut off your interweb at oh darkness ??


----------



## dancan

Time !


We can discuss carbides tomorrow .






Maybe I'll just give them to Jerry and let him decide what to do with them .


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John your grinder take 1/4"shank?
> If so I have a lil something for you!



1/4 or 1/8 I have both ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,gotta say sumthin nice about stihl's for uncle Rob..
> 
> they make a VERY nice and colorfull wheel chock



Hey. That's a damn nice thing from Ron. 

I ain't pushing my luck....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Time !
> 
> 
> We can discuss carbides tomorrow .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll just give them to Jerry and let him decide what to do with them .



:msp_razz:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 1/4 or 1/8 I have both ! LOL



Ill have to get an envelope and get them mailed out.......have to find your addy......


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> Ill have to get an envelope and get them mailed out.......have to find your addy......



They is SHINEY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Where'd everyone go????


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Where'd everyone go????



Hellifiknow!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hellifiknow!



Hey Adam. 

Just finished cleaning an 18" 3 jaw chuck out. 

Too much cast iron lately.


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> Hellifiknow!



By the way that's what you get when you cross an elephant and a rino!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Where'd everyone go????



Stihl here ! Was playing on flea bay :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam.
> 
> Just finished cleaning an 18" 3 jaw chuck out.
> 
> Too much cast iron lately.



We sell some aweful nice ceramic inserts for cutting cast iron!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam.
> 
> Just finished cleaning an 18" 3 jaw chuck out.
> 
> Too much cast iron lately.



Sounds like fun ! NOT ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> By the way that's what you get when you cross an elephant and a rino!



Gonna hate myself......

What DO you get when you cross an elephant and a rhino?????


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> We sell some aweful nice ceramic inserts for cutting cast iron!



Greenlee???


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> We sell some aweful nice ceramic inserts for cutting cast iron!



Never heard of them before?


----------



## Macman125

*do i need to start a fight?*

Poulans suck


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like fun ! NOT ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah. Worse than the slivers of chrome off a socket. 

Gotta be done. 

Oh well. ;-))


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam.
> 
> Just finished cleaning an 18" 3 jaw chuck out.
> 
> Too much cast iron lately.



This on inconel but you get the idea

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DDVnAdEBBOM[/video]


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Gonna hate myself......
> 
> What DO you get when you cross an elephant and a rhino?????



Hellifiknow!


----------



## tbone75

maclovercp125 said:


> Poulans suck



Only the newer ones. LOL


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Greenlee???



Greenleaf! Specialize in ceramic inserts but also sell carbide inserts and tool holders


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> This on inconel but you get the idea
> 
> [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DDVnAdEBBOM[/video]



:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> This on inconel but you get the idea
> 
> [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DDVnAdEBBOM[/video]



Some of that stuff is amazing. 

But I got a 40+ year old machine. 

Wonderful machine. But not as tight as it once was...


----------



## farrell

Search youtube for greenleaf18695 several videos of our inserts running!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> :msp_thumbdn:



Sorry John! I forgot:msp_tongue:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hellifiknow!



Someday I'm gonna teach your kid to day;

"Well DUH dad"


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Some of that stuff is amazing.
> 
> But I got a 40+ year old machine.
> 
> Wonderful machine. But not as tight as it once was...



Cool stuff it is! Still an old machine could still run it!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Some of that stuff is amazing.
> 
> But I got a 40+ year old machine.
> 
> Wonderful machine. But not as tight as it once was...



My wood lathe says 1900 on the back of it. LOL I stihl use it,leather belt and all !


----------



## tbone75

I bought a few whackers,4 and 2 stroke. LOL CHEAP ! All like new,but need something minor fixed.


Get them fixed up to sell this spring! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I bought a few whackers,4 and 2 stroke. LOL CHEAP ! All like new,but need something minor fixed.



I should fix my step dads for him or get him a new used one..............


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Cool stuff it is! Still an old machine could still run it!!



Yeah. Warner & Swasey. 

No longer around. Helped win WW II. 

Just paid about $150,000 for a rebuilt one. 

Manual. Mine has never been rebuilt. 

40 Hp. The one we bought rebuilt is 60 Hp. There are 2 sizes larger. 

And still split a thou. And take a half inch cut.


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey John, got my box today, thank you sir! just sat down and poped the CD in. Chain fits great too! got the muffler on the TS, just had to run the tep in and clean up the back side of the thru hole....its was almost there, just enough to stop the bolts. works good now, muffle aint going no where.


----------



## farrell

stihl 041s said:


> yeah. Warner & swasey.
> 
> No longer around. Helped win ww ii.
> 
> Just paid about $150,000 for a rebuilt one.
> 
> Manual. Mine has never been rebuilt.
> 
> 40 hp. The one we bought rebuilt is 60 hp. There are 2 sizes larger.
> 
> And still split a thou. And take a half inch cut.



nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I should fix my step dads for him or get him a new used one..............



Very easy to work on !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey John, got my box today, thank you sir! just sat down and poped the CD in. Chain fits great too! got the muffler on the TS, just had to run the tep in and clean up the back side of the thru hole....its was almost there, just enough to stop the bolts. works good now, muffle aint going no where.



Great !! About ready to fire up?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Very easy to work on !



Yep......put the carb from a crapsman and air filter setup from a 353 on the stihl I have! Runs great! Better than new according to my uncle who gave it to me!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> My wood lathe says 1900 on the back of it. LOL I stihl use it,leather belt and all !



A shop in Baltimore area I think has an 1870s machine. A vertical I think. Huge. One job a year. Well maintained. Why replace it??


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Great !! About ready to fire up?



Yep. In the morning.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> A shop in Baltimore area I think has an 1870s machine. A vertical I think. Huge. One job a year. Well maintained. Why replace it??



This old thing stihl had the oilers on it ! My Uncle collects them,so I took them off and put grease fittings in.


----------



## tbone75

Gotta load the stove for the night. BRB


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> This old thing stihl had the oilers on it ! My Uncle collects them,so I took them off and put grease fittings in.



The American Watchmakers lathe I traded for the S&W has oilers. Had. We are rePlacing them. 

Tapers are great. Should be fine. 

Taper bushings.


----------



## farrell

Arrived home alive once again!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Arrived home alive once again!



Yeah. With season open and the drop in temps, I drive slower.


----------



## tbone75

Stove is set for the night ! Starting to like it better,or just learning how to use it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. With season open and the drop in temps, I drive slower.



Seen a bunch of deer on my way back from town. OL seen the nice buck in the yard this morning. He is going to tempt me one to many times ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Seen a bunch of deer on my way back from town. OL seen the nice buck in the yard this morning. He is going to tempt me one to many times ! LOL



If it rains I wouldn't use the Vette. Maybe the 25-06 would be better.


----------



## tbone75

Had 6 does in the back yard around noon today. LOL Dang things are over running me !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> If it rains I wouldn't use the Vette. Maybe the 25-06 would be better.



Lot cheaper too ! LOL That last head light cost me 350.00 for a used one. Got it out of PA some where? Vette junk yard over there some place?
Cheaper than Robin or Ron's ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Lot cheaper too ! LOL That last head light cost me 350.00 for a used one. Got it out of PA some where? Vette junk yard over there some place?
> Cheaper than Robin or Ron's ! :hmm3grin2orange:



It's Merican. 

Hey. Looking at using 6.5x50 Jap

Same base as 7.62x39. Longer. And Norma brass!!

41 Thumper. Headspace on the casemouth like the 30 Carbine.


----------



## farrell

Trying to decide whether to buy a scope and hornady leverevolution ammo for the 30-30 or trade the judge in on a new rifle.......decisions decisions..........


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It's Merican.
> 
> Hey. Looking at using 6.5x50 Jap
> 
> Same base as 7.62x39. Longer. And Norma brass!!
> 
> 41 Thumper. Headspace on the casemouth like the 30 Carbine.



Longer and Norma brass,sounds better to me !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Trying to decide whether to buy a scope and hornady leverevolution ammo for the 30-30 or trade the judge in on a new rifle.......decisions decisions..........



30-30 lever gun is a great deer brush rifle! Scope just messes that up, just my idea? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 30-30 lever gun is a great deer brush rifle! Scope just messes that up, just my idea? LOL



Well it's not my first choice by any means! But thot if I put a 2-7 on it would still be good and be able to shoot 200-300 yards.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Check your emails


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Check your emails



Just replied!


----------



## tbone75

OK you gun,saw nuts it time for some Gabby Slug sleep ! LOL

Guess I need to change from King Slug to Gabby Slug ??

You guys have a good one!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> OK you gun,saw nuts it time for some Gabby Slug sleep ! LOL
> 
> Guess I need to change from King Slug to Gabby Slug ??
> 
> You guys have a good one!



Nite lil buddy!


----------



## farrell

Looks like I'm ready to go stare intently at the backs of my eyelids! Y'all have a good night!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night all. 

Sorry Adam. Minor train wreck.


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzZzzzzz............... ........ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzz......


----------



## little possum

Stihl 041S said:


> A few problems as a new rifle. Pillar bedded is nice.
> As far as my gun guy....
> 
> 
> 
> A little too new.
> 
> The savage is very accurate. 22-250? Or is that just the example?


Im not sure. I do like older guns.. Thought I was gonna score a nice 6 year old Remi 700 SPS in .270.... It has been kept in the hard case, and no oil apparently. I offered him 200$ along with the 200 he owes me. hahaha

I liked the side 2 position safety and the marlin version of the accutrigger. But Ill probably keep looking for a 700 or Winchester 70(got the bug to have two) 


No rest for the wicked. Alarm is set for 4:30 for a week and a half straight. haha


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Im not sure. I do like older guns.. Thought I was gonna score a nice 6 year old Remi 700 SPS in .270.... It has been kept in the hard case, and no oil apparently. I offered him 200$ along with the 200 he owes me. hahaha
> 
> I liked the side 2 position safety and the marlin version of the accutrigger. But Ill probably keep looking for a 700 or Winchester 70(got the bug to have two)
> 
> 
> No rest for the wicked. Alarm is set for 4:30 for a week and a half straight. haha



I got ahold of a couple of guys that looked at them. Plastic feel. 

Savage was better quality at same price. 

I got a hammerforged barrel with singleset trigger for $400 a year ago. 223

Used but I was real happy.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Oh. Hey Robin. 

But you be commie toes by now..zz


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> BZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzZzzzzz............... ........ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzz......



You got bees ?


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!


----------



## roncoinc

I wonder what kind of stupid thing i can do today ?? 
run a saw withiout the clutch drum on !!!! LOL !!LOL!!!!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I wonder what kind of stupid thing i can do today ??
> run a saw withiout the clutch drum on !!!! LOL !!LOL!!!!



Mornin Ron! Should I remind of what Jerry would call you? That is so you don't do it again.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Mornin Ron! Should I remind of what Jerry would call you? That is so you don't do it again.



Jerry been pretty scarce around here.
he hasnt had time to pick on me


----------



## farrell

Wife gets home in a lil over an hour
My buddy and his OL are coming to visit later this mornin
Work tomorrow Monday and Tuesday then off till the following Wednesday:msp_biggrin:
Almost time to chase fuzzy deer with high powered firearms:msp_biggrin: almost don't seem fair?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Jerry been pretty scarce around here.
> he hasnt had time to pick on me



To busy to be meen?


----------



## roncoinc

Got the parts figured out i need for the oh34.

first pi,i havent seen #8,,must be hiding someplace,NOT a chance of finding it !!
found some of the clutch parts,,hope some didnt end up in project boxes,that couls cause some confusion later 








the drum is ok,bearing was shattered,need that and the rim is badly worn,not a big deal on either..








Oil pump worm gear took a hit 
have the parts shown.








All in all not to bad an inventory..
the excitement of the show was VEWY stimulating tho !! LOL !!
like they say,,wear safety glasses when running a chainsaw


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellers


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning fellers



I made the pictures small so they be easy for you to load


----------



## tbone75

The OL and her Brother went to a storage locker auction this morning. LOL I hope she don't bid on that chit! Can't ne nothing good where these things are! Around a whole bunch of section 8 apts.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I made the pictures small so they be easy for you to load



It did load fast for me !

Thanks Ron !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The OL and her Brother went to a storage locker auction this morning. LOL I hope she don't bid on that chit! Can't ne nothing good where these things are! Around a whole bunch of section 8 apts.



Never know John.........may pick up some new luggage or something similar that could contain a smokeable surprise:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Got to go back to town today.Going to get me a wheel barrow to haul my wood in. Why I didn't think of that yesterday?? Been doing it an arm load at a time.


----------



## tbone75

I think Ron should start a new thread !

Stupid saw tricks !

I could add to it !





:big_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got to go back to town today.Going to get me a wheel barrow to haul my wood in. Why I didn't think of that yesterday?? Been doing it an arm load at a time.



Wheel barrow to much work,,wagon with baloon tires MUCH better


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wheel barrow to much work,,wagon with baloon tires MUCH better



Bet it would be! Have to look for one of them? Haven't seen any around here?


----------



## tbone75

Bet NT has them. Easier to find one around here. Maybe TSC ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bet it would be! Have to look for one of them? Haven't seen any around here?



Mac Tools 4x4 wagon


----------



## roncoinc

JOHN DEERE 36 IN. STAKE WAGON


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mac Tools 4x4 wagon



That would work,just to far away ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That would work,just to far away ! LOL



search local CL ads


----------



## roncoinc

GroundWork® Garden Utility Cart, 800 lb. Capacity - 3599008 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> JOHN DEERE 36 IN. STAKE WAGON



Go find me a kiddy wagon and put some tires on it ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

When snow around i use one of those cheap kid's plastic taboggan's.
even slides indoors real well.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> GroundWork® Garden Utility Cart, 800 lb. Capacity - 3599008 | Tractor Supply Company



I like that one !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> When snow around i use one of those cheap kid's plastic taboggan's.
> even slides indoors real well.



Bet that does work great ! Slides real easy !


----------



## tbone75

I see Beavertailguy600 showed up !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I like that one !



John...how happen you don't just have a small utility trailer for your riding mower??? Why tug and yank when you could just ride and glide????


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> John...how happen you don't just have a small utility trailer for your riding mower??? Why tug and yank when you could just ride and glide????



Doesn't he have like 3 or 4 yard trucks ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John...how happen you don't just have a small utility trailer for your riding mower??? Why tug and yank when you could just ride and glide????



I have one,but it won't fit through the basement sliding door. I keep about a cord inside,gets it that much dryer before I burn it.


----------



## farrell

TSC has steel dump carts for the mower for $100! Got one love it! Made in USA!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Doesn't he have like 3 or 4 yard trucks ?



Only 3 PUs now Aunt Dan. LOL 2 in the yard at the moment. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry ! 

i heard there is an upgrade clutch bearing for the 034 ??
any ideas ??
from another saw ?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> TSC has steel dump carts for the mower for $100! Got one love it! Made in USA!



That be what I have. Its a little warped out of shape now. Over loaded it with dirt a few times. LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I have one,but it won't fit through the basement sliding door. I keep about a cord inside,gets it that much dryer before I burn it.



The yard truck with no brakes will fit through the patio door ...............................


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That be what I have. Its a little warped out of shape now. Over loaded it with dirt a few times. LOL



Mine must be sturdier! Filled it full of rocks several times........still good!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The yard truck with no brakes will fit through the patio door ...............................



I am sure it would ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

HuusKoMedian


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mine must be sturdier! Filled it full of rocks several times........still good!



This one is NOT sturdy at all ! Think it was made to haul leaves ! LOL Dirt is very heavy ! 20hp mower wouldn't pull it up the driveway ! LOL Just spins,with chains on it. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> HuusKoMedian



I didn't know Jerry knew how to us KI....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> HuusKoMedian



That you AD Aunt Dan ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> This one is NOT sturdy at all ! Think it was made to haul leaves ! LOL Dirt is very heavy ! 20hp mower wouldn't pull it up the driveway ! LOL Just spins,with chains on it. LOL



My tractor did good! No problems! Didn't think the trailer would do as well as it did but has held up nicely! Even to all the rocks!!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Chainsawwizard600???


----------



## farrell

Mine was the one $129
at Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mine was the one $129
> at Tractor Supply Co.



Mine is the 10 cube one. 15 yrs old now.LOL Put new tires on it once too.


----------



## tbone75

Got to get moving ! Catch you guys after bit.


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of SLACKERS today !

Got my 4 wheel cart at TSC,the 79.00 one. Should be just right for me ! Thanks Ron !

Now I am headed to the discount tool place ! LOL Haven't been there in a couple months ! May have something new? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

well, No surprise to anyone here, cant get the TS350 to kick over, this thing has been the biggest headache. ive got spark, and fuel...may not have spark under compression, but ive got it when i just ground the plug. the other thing is....when Im pulling it over, it feels too easy, its a new top end, the piston and rings are pointing the right way, the jug is glued down with base gasket. pulled and pulled till i flooded it and it was spitting mix out the pipe....oh well, and then I went to show of the farm saw, and I couldnt get it to start, it poped off a few times, afraid its not pulling fuel, Need to replacing the line I think. 

One successful Job done. Got the Radio working in my buddies new truck. Been driving around for a week with a non-working radio. Its one of them fancy ones with a flip up screen and DVD player, a grounding wire had come loose, We could figure out what the toggle switch was for under the dash so we just tucked it away. Everything worked great till we tried the DVD player.....It wont Display unless the Vehicle is in Park....its a Manual.....lol thats what the switch was for. we dug it out, flipped it on, everything works great now!


----------



## tbone75

The tool place SUCKED ! Hardly anything there? ? The OL bought a set of sheets. LOL Yes they have a little bit of everything,thats how I get the OL to go ! LOL

Good news,got a boxe from Texass ! Need to rest up from all the driving today before I open the box and put the cart together ! 88 miles on my little truck today ! More than I usually do in a month any more ! LOL The back is down right POed about it too ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.......After I Buzzzzed the thread this morning the day has been a challenge.........OL was unhinged because her vacume was not working properly.....looked into that first......beat.....16 yr old Dyson "Animal" vac.....next the washer chit the bed.....tore that to bits....bad transmission......$300.00 in parts and a few "special tools to work on it with.....18yr old.......went to Ellsworth.....bought a new Dyson "Animal"....$460.00..........went to the appliance store (local) and bought a new Speed Queen Comercial washer....$902.00.....had a sammich and beverage returned home and cleaned the oil furnace......5 section Weil McLain......all clean just have to put the covers back on, change the filter, bleed the pump and set the air pressure inthe expansion tank.....pause.......shaved and took a shower and now off to "Happy Hour".........


----------



## dancan

Hey John , I didn't have any cotton candy all day :msp_thumbup: , I'm gonna sit back and have one of the "diet" cotton candies now so I'll save you the "extra strength" one that I didn't eat for your road trip LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> well, No surprise to anyone here, cant get the TS350 to kick over, this thing has been the biggest headache. ive got spark, and fuel...may not have spark under compression, but ive got it when i just ground the plug. the other thing is....when Im pulling it over, it feels too easy, its a new top end, the piston and rings are pointing the right way, the jug is glued down with base gasket. pulled and pulled till i flooded it and it was spitting mix out the pipe....oh well, and then I went to show of the farm saw, and I couldnt get it to start, it poped off a few times, afraid its not pulling fuel, Need to replacing the line I think.
> 
> One successful Job done. Got the Radio working in my buddies new truck. Been driving around for a week with a non-working radio. Its one of them fancy ones with a flip up screen and DVD player, a grounding wire had come loose, We could figure out what the toggle switch was for under the dash so we just tucked it away. Everything worked great till we tried the DVD player.....It wont Display unless the Vehicle is in Park....its a Manual.....lol thats what the switch was for. we dug it out, flipped it on, everything works great now!



Your right............

not surprised


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.......After I Buzzzzed the thread this morning the day has been a challenge.........OL was unhinged because her vacume was not working properly.....looked into that first......beat.....16 yr old Dyson "Animal" vac.....next the washer chit the bed.....tore that to bits....bad transmission......$300.00 in parts and a few "special tools to work on it with.....18yr old.......went to Ellsworth.....bought a new Dyson "Animal"....$460.00..........went to the appliance store (local) and bought a new Speed Queen Comercial washer....$902.00.....had a sammich and beverage returned home and cleaned the oil furnace......5 section Weil McLain......all clean just have to put the covers back on, change the filter, bleed the pump and set the air pressure inthe expansion tank.....pause.......shaved and took a shower and now off to "Happy Hour".........



Dang Dawg,,,,,,,,i usually dont spend the vacume price for a car !!
the washer would get me a real NICE car !!
aint ya got a broom and a brook nearbye ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sorry I have not been on here much the last couple of days. My good friend passed away and I have been spending some time with his family. I did have a nice visit from Dan today, that cheered me up a little and he dropped me off some new long reach porting bits......:msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry I have not been on here much the last couple of days. My good friend passed away and I have been spending some time with his family. I did have a nice visit from Dan today, that cheered me up a little and he dropped me off some new long reach porting bits......:msp_smile:



Hell , if I knew you needed cheerin' I'da brought some cotton candy


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry I have not been on here much the last couple of days. My good friend passed away and I have been spending some time with his family. I did have a nice visit from Dan today, that cheered me up a little and he dropped me off some new long reach porting bits......:msp_smile:



Sorry to hear about the loss,,,,,,,,,,,,no matter how old you get or how many you lose it's always a bummer.. 

SO ?? how does a visit from Dan cheer you up ?? I see,,giving lessons is what cheered you up !! 
Dan managed to fill in pretty good last couple of days in your absence..but he still has a lot to learn !! 
yeh,,we kinda missed ya.. :msp_mellow:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry I have not been on here much the last couple of days. My good friend passed away and I have been spending some time with his family. I did have a nice visit from Dan today, that cheered me up a little and he dropped me off some new long reach porting bits......:msp_smile:



Sure sorry to hear that Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.......After I Buzzzzed the thread this morning the day has been a challenge.........OL was unhinged because her vacume was not working properly.....looked into that first......beat.....16 yr old Dyson "Animal" vac.....next the washer chit the bed.....tore that to bits....bad transmission......$300.00 in parts and a few "special tools to work on it with.....18yr old.......went to Ellsworth.....bought a new Dyson "Animal"....$460.00..........went to the appliance store (local) and bought a new Speed Queen Comercial washer....$902.00.....had a sammich and beverage returned home and cleaned the oil furnace......5 section Weil McLain......all clean just have to put the covers back on, change the filter, bleed the pump and set the air pressure inthe expansion tank.....pause.......shaved and took a shower and now off to "Happy Hour".........



Real sucky day There Robin !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , I didn't have any cotton candy all day :msp_thumbup: , I'm gonna sit back and have one of the "diet" cotton candies now so I'll save you the "extra strength" one that I didn't eat for your road trip LOL



Sounds like your getting better Dan ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Just got to the shop to put that cart together,my other machinist buddy showed up with his BILs. LOL He was showing them where I lived so they can bring there saws over when they need fixed. LOL
One of them mashed his 361 a little bit. LOL He already ordered new parts. Wants to see if I can straighten his bar for him. Should be able to,not very bad.

Now I am eating pizza rolls ! Love these things !!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like your getting better Dan ! :msp_thumbsup:



As long as every day is a little better than 4 days ago I'm a happy camper .
This week seems to be the best week with the most gains :msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Real sucky day There Robin !



Robin is a frugal type of fellow so you know they musta been in bad shape for him to pry open his sporran to get new ones , he probably didn't mind because he knew it would help make them white tube socks last longer .


----------



## AU_K2500

Well the day has turned around!!!

Got a box from New Hampshire......man its purdy!


The TS350 has officialy left its mark on my garage....I felt like I needed a partial expansion joint in my garage!!!!lol needless to say it is together and running strong. Used a little too much oil puting the top end together, she smoked a good bit on the first start up.


----------



## tbone75

Fat full Slug now ! 

Movie coming on at 9pm I want to see,could be stupid or good? LOL Sci-Fi flick, John Carter . I like Sci-Fi stuff. LOL

Got the saw from Mark unpacked,got to go get a pic !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well the day has turned around!!!
> 
> Got a box from New Hampshire......man its purdy!
> 
> 
> The TS350 has officialy left its mark on my garage....I felt like I needed a partial expansion joint in my garage!!!!lol needless to say it is together and running strong. Used a little too much oil puting the top end together, she smoked a good bit on the first start up.



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Robin is a frugal type of fellow so you know they musta been in bad shape for him to pry open his sporran to get new ones , he probably didn't mind because he knew it would help make them white tube socks last longer .



Pink socks ? ..........................Oops ! Ron has pink socks ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well the day has turned around!!!
> 
> Got a box from New Hampshire......man its purdy!
> 
> 
> The TS350 has officialy left its mark on my garage....I felt like I needed a partial expansion joint in my garage!!!!lol needless to say it is together and running strong. Used a little too much oil puting the top end together, she smoked a good bit on the first start up.



Email me.


----------



## dancan

Hey Mark ! Now that you got a handle on the spark thing for the moment you want to try the next level ??







Lecticity !!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ron. 

Email with photo. 

One clutch spring short. I have no idea. 

Number 8 is not on this 034 Super. It is on a 036 Pro. I peaked. 

Maybe Jerry can shed some light. 

Out on Monday.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Ron.
> 
> Email with photo.
> 
> One clutch spring short. I have no idea.
> 
> Number 8 is not on this 034 Super. It is on a 036 Pro. I peaked.
> 
> Maybe Jerry can shed some light.
> 
> Out on Monday.



Emailed back.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl waiting for an email from sparky,,lost his email ad,need to send him info !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Stihl waiting for an email from sparky,,lost his email ad,need to send him info !!



Hang on I will send it to ya.


----------



## sefh3

Evening all.
Got a box from John yesterday. Thank you
Mark, glad the saw is running now. You'll be happy with that saw.
Jerry, Sorry to hear your loss.


----------



## AU_K2500

Email sent.

We were turkey day shopping


----------



## sefh3

My daughter along with other activities is in Robotics class this year. She was in it last year but had to bump up for her age. This year they build and program a robot to muliple tasks in 2 minutes. This class also consists of 3 steps. Building a robot, research on the topic, and skit for what they learned. This year was Senior Solutions. Her team had regional competition today. All day long that is. They all did great. 2 out 3 categories they were in the top 5. By completing these tasks and finishing this high in points, they are invitied to go to State level competition. This will be another all day event in 2 weeks.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all.
> Got a box from John yesterday. Thank you
> Mark, glad the saw is running now. You'll be happy with that saw.
> Jerry, Sorry to hear your loss.



Glad it made it !


----------



## sefh3

I wasn't able to coach her team this year due to my work schedule but it awesome to see the kids build these robots and make them work.


----------



## diggers_dad

sefh3 said:


> My daughter along with other activities is in Robotics class this year. She was in it last year but had to bump up for her age. This year they build and program a robot to muliple tasks in 2 minutes. This class also consists of 3 steps. Building a robot, research on the topic, and skit for what they learned. This year was Senior Solutions. Her team had regional competition today. All day long that is. They all did great. 2 out 3 categories they were in the top 5. By completing these tasks and finishing this high in points, they are invitied to go to State level competition. This will be another all day event in 2 weeks.



I have two daughters that do a similar robotics competition. I know how hard it is around here so your girl must be pretty good! If you know all of those details about the program you must be either involved directly or doing a REALLY good job listening to all she talks about. Good dad stuff, I like it!


----------



## tbone75

Got my little cart put together !


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I have two daughters that do a similar robotics competition. I know how hard it is around here so your girl must be pretty good! If you know all of those details about the program you must be either involved directly or doing a REALLY good job listening to all she talks about. Good dad stuff, I like it!



Hi Marc ! Hows it going?


----------



## farrell

Evening gentlemen!
Been kinda quiet here today!

Cleaned guns this morning
Had our friends over for lunch ate pizza and BSed......good times!
Took the judge and traded it.........


----------



## tbone75

Sparky Marky saw !


----------



## sefh3

diggers_dad said:


> I have two daughters that do a similar robotics competition. I know how hard it is around here so your girl must be pretty good! If you know all of those details about the program you must be either involved directly or doing a REALLY good job listening to all she talks about. Good dad stuff, I like it!



I was involved as a mentor last year. This year I just couldn't swing the schedule to be there. 

We had a few issues with our robot this year. One of the motors wouldn't stay plugged in. Everytime it hit a bump it would unplug itself. We should have bought a new one but we didn't. Our school actually split the group and was able to send two competition teams.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening gentlemen!
> Been kinda quiet here today!
> 
> Cleaned guns this morning
> Had our friends over for lunch ate pizza and BSed......good times!
> Took the judge and traded it.........



Fer what?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Got my little cart put together !



I have one just like it. It works great for hauling in wood.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Hi Marc ! Hows it going?



Good day! The wife and I took the two boys into the lower field and cut up a nice red oak. I ran the 361 for a while and the 488 a bit as well. I love to run those two. The 488 is having a little problem with fuel so I'm thinking it's time for a carb rebuild on it. I also put together a Ryobi 40 cc saw that's a copy of the Zenoah Redmax design. For a 40 cc saw it is impressive. It's nice and light and easy to limb with. 

We cut and split and filled the truck, then it was home for a little nap before the kids and I got chores around the house finished. My back is a little sore and my shoulders don't appreciate all the ax work, but a shower will solve most of that. 

How about you?


----------



## sefh3

diggers_dad said:


> Good day! The wife and I took the two boys into the lower field and cut up a nice red oak. I ran the 361 for a while and the 488 a bit as well. I love to run those two. The 488 is having a little problem with fuel so I'm thinking it's time for a carb rebuild on it. I also put together a Ryobi 40 cc saw that's a copy of the Zenoah Redmax design. For a 40 cc saw it is impressive. It's nice and light and easy to limb with.
> 
> We cut and split and filled the truck, then it was home for a little nap before the kids and I got chores around the house finished. My back is a little sore and my shoulders don't appreciate all the ax work, but a shower will solve most of that.
> 
> How about you?



Talk to Dan, he has some cotton candy that works great for pain.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Fer what?



Well if you must know John..............

Remington 700 bdl laminate .270 win
and topped with a Nikon 3-9x40


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Good day! The wife and I took the two boys into the lower field and cut up a nice red oak. I ran the 361 for a while and the 488 a bit as well. I love to run those two. The 488 is having a little problem with fuel so I'm thinking it's time for a carb rebuild on it. I also put together a Ryobi 40 cc saw that's a copy of the Zenoah Redmax design. For a 40 cc saw it is impressive. It's nice and light and easy to limb with.
> 
> We cut and split and filled the truck, then it was home for a little nap before the kids and I got chores around the house finished. My back is a little sore and my shoulders don't appreciate all the ax work, but a shower will solve most of that.
> 
> How about you?



Not to bad.
Had one of them Ryobi 40cc,but sold it not long ago. LOL I did really like it ! Just didn't need it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Well if you must know John..............
> 
> Remington 700 bdl laminate .270 win
> and topped with a Nikon 3-9x40



Nice one ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I wasn't able to coach her team this year due to my work schedule but it awesome to see the kids build these robots and make them work.



Chainsaw robot !!! destroy the competition !!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nice one ! :msp_thumbup:



High gloss too! It's shiney!
And thanks for the disk John came today!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Talk to Dan, he has some cotton candy that works great for pain.



Ol meen azz won't share ! :msp_mad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Well if you must know John..............
> 
> Remington 700 bdl laminate .270 win
> and topped with a Nikon 3-9x40



Good work!!!!!

Save your 45 LC brass.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Chainsaw robot !!! destroy the competition !!!!



Ron..................it needs to be ported! With carbide chain!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Good work!!!!!
> 
> Save your 45 LC brass.



Thanks!
Think they are steel cases? Unless coated?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Chainsaw robot !!! destroy the competition !!!!



Carbide chain ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Dang Dawg,,,,,,,,i usually dont spend the vacume price for a car !!
> the washer would get me a real NICE car !!
> aint ya got a broom and a brook nearbye ??




I have both..........but the OL.....ain't about to do any "Backsliding" in to the "Dark days"......so it's "Yes Dear" from me.......


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got my little cart put together !


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Ol meen azz won't share ! :msp_mad:



Cotton candy horder!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Your a real smart azz there Ron !



But very funny ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey john, those dogs fit?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Cotton candy horder!!!!



Yes Aunt Dan is very greedy ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john, those dogs fit?



Haven't tried them yet? 

Forgot to get a pic of them ! They are sweet !!


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john, those dogs fit?



I have a set on my 046 and they look and work great.


----------



## tbone75

The movie John Carter is just to silly for me. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> I have a set on my 046 and they look and work great.



I think you got the "pro safety" version...there a "stock" version....and then there's the baby slug version. Cut the bottom spike off and shortened them up. Just for the slug! Lol


----------



## jimdad07

Happy Saturday guys! I got one of my jobs wrapped up tonight and it's on to the next one tomorrow. Saw fever is kicking up again the colder it gets. I get much more into it this time of year and through the winter. I can't wait to cut wood, my wood cutting partner already has his saws ready to go (including the 044 he got off of me) and is counting down the days until hunting season is over so we can get back into those woods we were cutting up last winter. The guy told me that last time I talked to him that he has another spot he wants us to clear out. I think he's nutz but I'll take the time in the woods any day.


----------



## roncoinc

Had a strange one today.
almost new gas powered air comp,honda engine.
let it sit,would run and die.
fuel down the carb fire rite up until it ran out.
checked tank,1/2 full.
pulled carb,,got a stick ready to put in fuel line because no shutoff.
pulled fuel line nothing came out !!
durn !! tank LOOKED 1/2 full !!
opened gas cap,felt something wet  fuel running out..
put the cap on to grab the stick,fuel flow stopped..
verified the cap not venting.
125lbs air into the vent holes of the cap blew it apart !!
inside it was a cartridge filled with a filter and charcoal..
called a friend that knows everything about small engines and he told me there was a recall by Honda on those caps.
emptied the cartridge out and put it back together and everything good..
so,,some newer small honda engines have this problem if you come accross it..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yes Aunt Dan is very greedy ! :msp_tongue:



Say anything you want about him now,dark out,he's gone.
probly get up in the morning and try to color in the pictures we posted !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Say anything you want about him now,dark out,he's gone.
> probly get up in the morning and try to color in the pictures we posted !!



He was in bed an hour ago ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Say anything you want about him now,dark out,he's gone.
> probly get up in the morning and try to color in the pictures we posted !!



Now how could be we be mean to him when he's not around......


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Now how could be we be mean to him when he's not around......



best time !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> best time !!



Give him something to read in the morning ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Had a strange one today.
> almost new gas powered air comp,honda engine.
> let it sit,would run and die.
> fuel down the carb fire rite up until it ran out.
> checked tank,1/2 full.
> pulled carb,,got a stick ready to put in fuel line because no shutoff.
> pulled fuel line nothing came out !!
> durn !! tank LOOKED 1/2 full !!
> opened gas cap,felt something wet  fuel running out..
> put the cap on to grab the stick,fuel flow stopped..
> verified the cap not venting.
> 125lbs air into the vent holes of the cap blew it apart !!
> inside it was a cartridge filled with a filter and charcoal..
> called a friend that knows everything about small engines and he told me there was a recall by Honda on those caps.
> emptied the cartridge out and put it back together and everything good..
> so,,some newer small honda engines have this problem if you come accross it..



Thanks for the tip. I wonder how many other people have these engines and didn't know about the recall.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> best time !!



That way you know he'll keep up on his reading of the thread.


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> That way you know he'll keep up on his reading of the thread.



you don't have to worry about that. He seems to read all of these posts.


----------



## sefh3

It's been a long day. Everyone's already asleep and I'm calling TIME. 
Chat with ya'll in the morning.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> you don't have to worry about that. He seems to read all of these posts.



Post more pictures !!
keep him busy coloring !!


----------



## roncoinc

Time !!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> It's been a long day. Everyone's already asleep and I'm calling TIME.
> Chat with ya'll in the morning.



Nite Scott


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time !!



Your right behind Aunt Dan ! Ya Ol wimp. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Night Scott. Night Ron.


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey john. You want to try your hand at spinning another loop of chain?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john. You want to try your hand at spinning another loop of chain?



Whatcha need?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Whatcha need?



Loop fur the farmsaw. 18" bar.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Loop fur the farmsaw. 18" bar.



.050 -.058-3/8-325 ? How many links?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> .050 -.058-3/8-325 ? How many links?



chit....3/8's ill go count the DL's tomorrow.


----------



## Cantdog

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZLACKERzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..........


----------



## dancan

Not my fault yer up early putting wax on that new washing machine of yours !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Got my little cart put together !



How much did it cost ....................................................When you paid Scott's daughter to put it together for you ?
Meen ? I'll have you know I'll share muh cotton candy , if you come up and get some , if there's any left , if I'm in a good mood .


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!


----------



## roncoinc

Wheres Jerry ??

got a question Jerry !!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Not my fault yer up early putting wax on that new washing machine of yours !



LOL...Actually finished puting the furnace back together and test ran...all good......now gotts to put the outboard back in the water.....start the Seaway and head out to the Island..bail the skiff...check on camp supplies (rum) etc. in preperation of going out next Tues afternoon and staying through Thanksgiving (Merican) and coming back next Sun.....


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
I have some parts so today I think I'm heading to the shop to try to finish something. Only have a few hours then head to my inlaws for dinner.


----------



## sefh3

I picked up a cut off in hopes to have the correct ingition for Mark's saw. Well it has the older Bosch setup so that wouldn't work. Saw run 150psi but the chrome is missing above and below the intake. I'm betting it sucked in some concrete dust.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Post more pictures !!
> keep him busy coloring !!



Dan likes these the best....


----------



## dancan

Could I have those numbers in French , less chance of me messing up .


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Got a liitle work to do today. Got a fun new project on the bench today. Should be pretty straight forward. Thanks again Ron


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys and Aunt Dan ..


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Could I have those numbers in French , less chance of me messing up .



Just leave them Blanc ! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

LeBlanc


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Got a liitle work to do today. Got a fun new project on the bench today. Should be pretty straight forward. Thanks again Ron



Man are YOU in for a surprise !!! LOL !!
i hope you read that whole thread and looked at all the pix ??
not an easy job.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Man are YOU in for a surprise !!! LOL !!
> i hope you read that whole thread and looked at all the pix ??
> not an easy job.



I know it. It will be interesting.


----------



## tbone75

Very Sluggy this morning,to much riding in the truck yesterday. Have no idea what I will do today? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Very Sluggy this morning,to much riding in the truck yesterday. Have no idea what I will do today? LOL



Same as every other day,,nothing 

I know what I'M doing


----------



## dancan

Don't you have a bar to straighten ??
Call them when it's ready and get them to cut up some 24" long cookies out of your wood pile to make sure they have no chain bind issues LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Wheres Jerry ??
> 
> got a question Jerry !!



He may be doing the trim on the windows he installed last week .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Same as every other day,,nothing
> 
> I know what I'M doing



Football,food and beer !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't you have a bar to straighten ??
> Call them when it's ready and get them to cut up some 24" long cookies out of your wood pile to make sure they have no chain bind issues LOL



Bar ............Yes ............. He aint touching my wood pile !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Very Sluggy this morning,to much riding in the truck yesterday. Have no idea what I will do today? LOL



test fit some dogs, and take a picture....


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys. Getting a late start today, been puttering around the house putting wood up on the deck and enjoying the nice morning. Anyhow, Mary just gave me a package that came in the mail yesterday, thank you very much John. I am going to pop that disc in tonight and see what we have. Again, thanks. I'll try to catch up with you guys later.


----------



## AU_K2500

Oregon chain, 72 stamped on the DL. 66 DL's


----------



## dancan

John , what the heck is a rolled pizza ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Can't think of a better way to spend the day
Came up to the cabelas in Allen again.....getting an 870 super mag. Its mine until December 25th....then its the OL's


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , what the heck is a rolled pizza ?



No idea ? LOL Heard of pizza rolls ! LOL Little pizza bits ,not sure how to describe them? LOL Come frozen in a bag or box.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Oregon chain, 72 stamped on the DL. 66 DL's



I am guessing it would be .050 ? Got any way to measure the thickness of a drive link?


----------



## dancan

The dough ball they make to put in the middle to keep the box from touching the pizza ?


----------



## tbone75

Mini dogs on a 064. Fit perfect ! I like them !! Thanks Mark !!

Small set on top of the big ones in the second pic.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The dough ball they make to put in the middle to keep the box from touching the pizza ?



Like a bite size pocket of dough filled with pizza sauce,cheese and pep.


----------



## tbone75

Finished the duct work on the new stove last night ! 

Just about crapped myself when I seen the OL open a window last night ! She said it was to hot in the living room ! :msp_scared: Never thought I would ever hear that out of her !


----------



## dancan

Oh , pizza pocket .


----------



## tbone75

Got that bar all straightened out ! Almost perfect !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got that bar all straightened out ! Almost perfect !



I use my woodsplitter and blocking.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I use my woodsplitter and blocking.



I seen you post on how you do that ! Very slick ! This one wasn't bent much,I just put in the vice and pulled and pushed it around. LOL
I get another bad one I will try it your way !


----------



## tbone75

The OL said were having Thanksgiving dinner here this year. I like that !! Means I get the left overs !


----------



## farrell

Afternoon boys and girls!
Went and did a lil shopping at the Walmart again today...........swear I live there!
Find out bout the car tomorrow.........maybe they will write me the check right then and there?
Then be able to go look for something else.......
Have to go sight in the new rifles!
Got to find time to go check out the stand and do some trimming for the first day of rifle!
Have to johns package sent out......
Gonna be busy!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I am guessing it would be .050 ? Got any way to measure the thickness of a drive link?



Just got home. Will go check here shortly.


----------



## dancan

Ron's way , hydraulics do all the work .
John's way ..............My back is POed , don't know what I dun ......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Howdy all. 

In to work early. Crazy already!!

Bye!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Howdy all.
> 
> In to work early. Crazy already!!
> 
> Bye!



So am I!


----------



## AU_K2500

John, .050 gauge. 

Anybody got any homie 330 parts? Need a couple things. Top cover and gasket, bar nut, bar adjustment assembly, Chain catch, B&C


----------



## dancan

Mustn't think much of his old man .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Wheres Jerry ??
> 
> got a question Jerry !!



Whatcha working on Ron?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Mustn't think much of his old man .




I will get in touch with him and get one going his way ASAP.............NOT!!.........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

OK guys , you better sit down for this one !








































































































I worked on a saw today ! Put new seals in the 064 ! The big seal driver worked perfect ! The small one.................................not so well, had to modify it . LOL 
ID was just slightly small the OD was a little big. All my fault too ! Rob made it just as I told him to. Tried to put in my lathe to turn it down a little. Well the jaws only open to about an inch. So flipped it around and shaved the big end down to fit in them,then flipped it back around to shave the small end. LOL Then into the drill press to open the inside just a bit. Now it too works perfect !
My little lathe is suppose to have another set of jaws with it,got to order them along with the gears.
It sure makes a mess ! LOL But so much fun !
Way to whipped to go fire the saw up to see if that fixed it. LOL I mean the back is !
Before and after pix of the seal driver.
What makes them work so nice is they fit the crank snug so the inside lip of the seal don't roll up,and the outside fits the seal outside edge so they go in straight.
I like them very very much ! Thanks Uncle Rob !!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Mustn't think much of his old man .



Jerry won't let him have one,all restored and all? :hmm3grin2orange:


What an IDIOT ! Maybe not if someone gives him one? :msp_confused:


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.......reassembled the Weil McLain after a total cleaning...all good..daughter coming home from school over Thanksgiving to work her job in the store downtown....Marcie and I will be out to the island......best not to be counting on her to be stove filling....let them go out.....turn the dial.....

Took the Glastron back down to Stonington and put that back in the water.......some drones gutted a deer on the boat ramp.....guts and turds everywhere...went out aboard the Seaway......first time since before "Sandy"......LOL quite a bit of seaweed had run up the pendant and landed on the quarterdeck...between Sandy and the second blow that came through a week later....

Beautiful day on the water........camp fine....bailed skiff...cleared the outhaul....had an excellent sammich Marcie made...and a tall green can of beverage....and blasted back up the bay......took Hoss an apple.....grained him and socalized for a few with him.........came home.....boots off.....done for the day!!!!!! Be great to go to work Moday and relax.........busy freekin weekend!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

After putting the new dogs on the 064 from Mark,why not try out the seal tools ! LOL To nice of saw to just keep letting set ! 

Cause I got a Myerized Monster !! Why play with that saw when I got a Monster ? Guess if its going to sit around and look good,needs to run good too ! :hmm3grin2orange: Just in case !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Jerry won't let him have one,all restored and all? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> What an IDIOT ! Maybe not if someone gives him one? :msp_confused:




Sounds like a kid......I meen $3.00????....Thats not even the price of a sparkplug!!........Good luck son......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Sounds like a kid......I meen $3.00????....Thats not even the price of a sparkplug!!........Good luck son......



I think Aunt Dan did it ? :hmm3grin2orange: Ol tight azz ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

That cussed Aunt Dan!!!!


----------



## dancan

I've seen a lot of ads posted looking for free things and not your typical needs to get by , saw one looking for a free , road ready car that needed nothing , spare capenters tools , a house for 6 months etc.........
On the other side of things , there was an ad for a labourer , must be non smoker , must be able to operate/maintain tractor/skidsteer , lawn equipment, be able to place large landscape rocks , lay sod , know how to work with Allen block , interlocking stone , operate a chopsaw / chainsaw , have own safety gear and transportation .
Ten hours per day , no breaks other than lunch , six days per week , 2 weeks total $10.00 per hour .

Some people ​


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Mustn't think much of his old man .



Reminds me of Duane Allman singing "No Money Down" when he is telling the car salesman what he wants. 

Last line"I want $2 deductible and a $20 note....."


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.......reassembled the Weil McLain after a total cleaning...all good..daughter coming home from school over Thanksgiving to work her job in the store downtown....Marcie and I will be out to the island......best not to be counting on her to be stove filling....let them go out.....turn the dial.....
> 
> Took the Glastron back down to Stonington and put that back in the water.......some drones gutted a deer on the boat ramp.....guts and turds everywhere...went out aboard the Seaway......first time since before "Sandy"......LOL quite a bit of seaweed had run up the pendant and landed on the quarterdeck...between Sandy and the second blow that came through a week later....
> 
> Beautiful day on the water........camp fine....bailed skiff...cleared the outhaul....had an excellent sammich Marcie made...and a tall green can of beverage....and blasted back up the bay......took Hoss an apple.....grained him and socalized for a few with him.........came home.....boots off.....done for the day!!!!!! Be great to go to work Moday and relax.........busy freekin weekend!!!!!!



Sounds like a very busy day ! All good,but not so sure about them green cans? LOL Killians would be better ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK guys , you better sit down for this one !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked on a saw today ! Put new seals in the 064 ! The big seal driver worked perfect ! The small one.................................not so well, had to modify it . LOL
> ID was just slightly small the OD was a little big. All my fault too ! Rob made it just as I told him to. Tried to put in my lathe to turn it down a little. Well the jaws only open to about an inch. So flipped it around and shaved the big end down to fit in them,then flipped it back around to shave the small end. LOL Then into the drill press to open the inside just a bit. Now it too works perfect !
> My little lathe is suppose to have another set of jaws with it,got to order them along with the gears.
> It sure makes a mess ! LOL But so much fun !
> Way to whipped to go fire the saw up to see if that fixed it. LOL I mean the back is !
> Before and after pix of the seal driver.
> What makes them work so nice is they fit the crank snug so the inside lip of the seal don't roll up,and the outside fits the seal outside edge so they go in straight.
> I like them very very much ! Thanks Uncle Rob !!!



They are the very best drivers you can have, the small one for the flywheel side should be 14mm ID and 19.5 OD
The one for the clutch side should be 17.5 ID and 31.5 OD
These measurementswere taken from the seal size chart.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I've seen a lot of ads posted looking for free things and not your typical needs to get by , saw one looking for a free , road ready car that needed nothing , spare capenters tools , a house for 6 months etc.........
> On the other side of things , there was an ad for a labourer , must be non smoker , must be able to operate/maintain tractor/skidsteer , lawn equipment, be able to place large landscape rocks , lay sod , know how to work with Allen block , interlocking stone , operate a chopsaw / chainsaw , have own safety gear and transportation .
> Ten hours per day , no breaks other than lunch , six days per week , 2 weeks total $10.00 per hour .
> 
> Some people ​



You may need to offer a little more money on that one Dan ? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are the very best drivers you can have, the small one for the flywheel side should be 14mm ID and 19.5 OD
> The one for the clutch side should be 17.5 ID and 31.5 OD
> These measurementswere taken from the seal size chart.



JOHN!!!!!!

You coulda told me this.......

But you had fun. ;-))

Well John-Boy, if I get some measurements I'll make some more. Hint. Hint.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I've seen a lot of ads posted looking for free things and not your typical needs to get by , saw one looking for a free , road ready car that needed nothing , spare capenters tools , a house for 6 months etc.........
> On the other side of things , there was an ad for a labourer , must be non smoker , must be able to operate/maintain tractor/skidsteer , lawn equipment, be able to place large landscape rocks , lay sod , know how to work with Allen block , interlocking stone , operate a chopsaw / chainsaw , have own safety gear and transportation .
> Ten hours per day , no breaks other than lunch , six days per week , 2 weeks total $10.00 per hour .
> 
> Some people ​



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!

That's the sound of me running away.........laughing........uncontrollably........


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are the very best drivers you can have, the small one for the flywheel side should be 14mm ID and 19.5 OD
> The one for the clutch side should be 17.5 ID and 31.5 OD
> These measurementswere taken from the seal size chart.




The small one is now .563 ID - .775 OD . Sorry didn't flip my gauge to metric. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a very busy day ! All good,but not so sure about them green cans? LOL Killians would be better ! LOL



No........


----------



## dancan

Jeez Robin , I don't know what to say but .............Thanks for upgrading that ole washer of yours and sending the ole one up to me so I can "wring" a little more life outta mine , I don't think it was quite finished yet .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> JOHN!!!!!!
> 
> You coulda told me this.......
> 
> But you had fun. ;-))
> 
> Well John-Boy, if I get some measurements I'll make some more. Hint. Hint.



Taint smart nuff to look it up. :hmm3grin2orange:

Yes I got to check some more ! You forget who your talking to? Gabby King Slug ! :hmm3grin2orange:


And yes I had some fun !!


----------



## Cantdog

HaHaHa!! Those are nice......I have one out to camp...not copper...white porclen.....but has a kickstart 1/2 hp briggs motor....for all the hand wringers out there...!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have even seen adds looking for good running chainsaws, I answered one and just for the fun of it asked the poster what kind of saw he was looking for. The answer was one bigger than the 028 he currently had for blocking up his own firewood at home, the saw would have to be delivered to him as he did not have any way of picking one up.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> ....
> 
> Took the Glastron back down to Stonington and put that back in the water.......



I acquired a Glastron GT 150 and a 200 Merc for my brother a couple of years ago , not in the water yet , need controls and wiring .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!! Those are nice......I have one out to camp...not copper...white porclen.....but has a kickstart 1/2 hp briggs motor....for all the hand wringers out there...!



Them old kick start motors are neat !


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have even seen adds looking for good running chainsaws, I answered one and just for the fun of it asked the poster what kind of saw he was looking for. The answer was one bigger than the 028 he currently had for blocking up his own firewood at home, the saw would have to be delivered to him as he did not have any way of picking one up.




That is the reason people are getting dumber. 

In prehistory someone that dumb would have died early or been eaten. No longer in the gene pool.


----------



## roncoinc

On the 0h 3 four super.
the IPL shows a washer behind the clutch.
in pic #8.
it was not in this saw,.
Uncle Rob pulled one from a 036 and no washer there either.. ??
why not ??
needed ??
not needed ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I acquired a Glastron GT 150 and a 200 Merc for my brother a couple of years ago , not in the water yet , need controls and wiring .



Someone pay you to haul them away ? :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The small one is now .563 ID - .775 OD . Sorry didn't flip my gauge to metric. LOL



I did oversize the ID and undersize the OD .5mm soit would slide over the shaft and be just a tad smaller than the OD of each seal in case the seal needed to be seated a little lower than flush in the bore.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I acquired a Glastron GT 150 and a 200 Merc for my brother a couple of years ago , not in the water yet , need controls and wiring .



GT 150.......how long a hull is that?...........


----------



## dancan

It looks like you have a picture of a spur drum .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> On the 0h 3 four super.
> the IPL shows a washer behind the clutch.
> in pic #8.
> it was not in this saw,.
> Uncle Rob pulled one from a 036 and no washer there either.. ??
> why not ??
> needed ??
> not needed ??




That washer is actually a shield in case a clutch spring breaks it prevents the spring from wiping out the oil pump. You can get by without one but it is there for a reason.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Them old kick start motors are neat !



Maytag had both single and twin cylinder kick start engines?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> GT 150.......how long a hull is that?...........



'78 Glastron GT150

James Bond boat LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Maytag had both single and twin cylinder kick start engines?



Only seen a single ? It would fire right up every time !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> It looks like you have a picture of a spur drum .



Dont color in that one !!
not the drum i'm concerned about,the spur rim off to the side,sorry to confuse you


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> '78 Glastron GT150
> 
> James Bond boat LOL



Nice !


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> That washer is actually a shield in case a clutch spring breaks it prevents the spring from wiping out the oil pump. You can get by without one but it is there for a reason.



Thanks. Found it on one 036 PRO. Wonder if you can put it in any of them......


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Dont color in that one !!
> not the drum i'm concerned about,the spur rim off to the side,sorry to confuse you



The numbers weren't in French :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont color in that one !!
> not the drum i'm concerned about,the spur rim off to the side,sorry to confuse you



He is up past his bed time,and been into the cotton candy plus booze ! He should be confused !! :msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> GT 150.......how long a hull is that?...........



In the Glastron line of boats the GT 150 is a 15' hull and the GT 160 is a 16' hull.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> '78 Glastron GT150
> 
> James Bond boat LOL





Whoa......200 Merc is alot of motor for that unit....mine is like a '72.... 15 1/2 footer......70hp is a lot for that boat......


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That washer is actually a shield in case a clutch spring breaks it prevents the spring from wiping out the oil pump. You can get by without one but it is there for a reason.



TWo out of two saws didnt have that..
why would anyone take it out ?
what are the odd's ?
how many saws get the clutch pulled off and somebody take out that washer ?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> In the Glastron line of boats the GT 150 is a 15' hull and the GT 160 is a 16' hull.




Well...that is what I thought too...but 200hp Merc is a little over the top on a 15 footer!!!!!! That's why I asked......


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> TWo out of two saws didnt have that..
> why would anyone take it out ?
> what are the odd's ?
> how many saws get the clutch pulled off and somebody take out that washer ?



That is anyones guess but I like to keep them in all my saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well...that is what I thought too...but 200hp Merc is a little over the top on a 15 footer!!!!!! That's why I asked......



They are more suited to engines from 75-100 hp, I would think 200 hp is a lot overpowered for a 15 footer.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are more suited to engines from 75-100 hp, I would think 200 hp is a lot overpowered for a 15 footer.



So 19' with 600 plus shouldn't be mentioned.........;-))


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Well...that is what I thought too...but 200hp Merc is a little over the top on a 15 footer!!!!!! That's why I asked......



Sorry , I couldn't remember so I called him , it was a 115 Merc , Tower of Power !

[video=youtube_share;ENaLqJSTVcw]http://youtu.be/ENaLqJSTVcw[/video]


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> So 19' with 600 plus shouldn't be mentioned.........;-))




Probably not.....but boats are not measured just in length.....hull style and beam measurments factor in as well.....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Whoa......200 Merc is alot of motor for that unit....mine is like a '72.... 15 1/2 footer......70hp is a lot for that boat......





Cantdog said:


> Well...that is what I thought too...but 200hp Merc is a little over the top on a 15 footer!!!!!! That's why I asked......





pioneerguy600 said:


> They are more suited to engines from 75-100 hp, I would think 200 hp is a lot overpowered for a 15 footer.



Geez , I didn't know you boat people would be so techie LOL

Sorry about the video John and I've only had 1 cotton candy "Lite" all day so another cotton candy "Extra Sweet" saved for the road trip LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Probably not.....but boats are not measured just in length.....hull style and beam measurments factor in as well.....



A very good friends cousin built jet boats for skiing. 

The cousin was the only family member at his wedding. I was best man. They were best friends.

My buddy bought his with a box stock BBC out of a boat wrecked on the freeway. All the extra money went in the pump. he wanted one of his cousins boats. 

Flat water on the Colorado River. 

Harry, the cousin was murdered while being a good guy. 

So Mike built a motor that was special. Snowflake heads, the block done HIS way, called Ol Man Moon for a custom grind cam. 

Healthy. Happy and sad anytime we ran it. 

Sorry for the ramble. I got a 7 1/2 Hp merc.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas.

John those dogs look good, glad you like them. 

Ron, that little 330 wasn't that bad. Got it all together, trying to find all my parts now, and a carb kit.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sorry , I couldn't remember so I called him , it was a 115 Merc , Tower of Power !
> 
> [video=youtube_share;ENaLqJSTVcw]http://youtu.be/ENaLqJSTVcw[/video]




Ahhh 115 is just about all the motor you can put on that boat.....just pull 2-3 plug wires off the 200..should get you down to 110-115hp......lol!!


----------



## roncoinc

Looked at the oh36 IPL.
shows TWo washers of TWO dif sizes !!
steals are confusing :msp_confused:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Probably not.....but boats are not measured just in length.....hull style and beam measurments factor in as well.....



Trying to keep the silly factor up....

When I was first getting into boats a 15' LakeField with a 55 Merc for a skiboat. Crank it hard and water to the gunnel. Wonderful lake boat.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas.
> 
> John those dogs look good, glad you like them.
> 
> Ron, that little 330 wasn't that bad. Got it all together, trying to find all my parts now, and a carb kit.



Where's the pics of the demo saw and concrete dust ?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas.
> 
> John those dogs look good, glad you like them.
> 
> Ron, that little 330 wasn't that bad. Got it all together, trying to find all my parts now, and a carb kit.



Got spark ???????????????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got spark ???????????????



Anything off a 340 Homo fit the 330 ? Think that is what I got here?


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Where's the pics of the demo saw and concrete dust ?





roncoinc said:


> Got spark ???????????????



Dan, Will have to go get pictures of it....still needs paint, just got anxious and wanted it together. 

Ron, didn't check yet...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Looked at the oh36 IPL.
> shows TWo washers of TWO dif sizes !!
> steals are confusing :msp_confused:




Thought you were working on a 034, ...whatcha doing over in the 036 parts??
Ron,...if you are going to become a Stihl Tech you need to read the tech notes found to the far right of the part number and description, scroll over and you will see a series of numbers and letters in color, usually blue, left click on them and the Tech notes will open and you can read the changes.


----------



## tbone75

Forgot to tell you guys the big news of the day !

Bought the OL a work car from my Nephew !

1996 Nissian Sentra with 320,000 miles on it ! Stihl runs good? Kind of a Ron special. LOL 400.00 delivered ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thought you were working on a 034, ...whatcha doing over in the 036 parts??
> Ron,...if you are going to become a Stihl Tech you need to read the tech notes found to the far right of the part number and description, scroll over and you will see a series of numbers and letters in color, usually blue, left click on them and the Tech notes will open and you can read the changes.



OMG that is FUNNY !! Ron - Stihl Tech :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Forgot to tell you guys the big news of the day !
> 
> Bought the OL a work car from my Nephew !
> 
> 1996 Nissian Sentra with 320,000 miles on it ! Stihl runs good? Kind of a Ron special. LOL 400.00 delivered ! :hmm3grin2orange:



So you got the sentra. Plus he gave you 400.00. I guess thats not a horrible deal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OMG that is FUNNY !! Ron - Stihl Tech :hmm3grin2orange:



Well he now has the "disc", and he just has to learn how to youse all that tech info contained on it, save him a lot of time......LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> So you got the sentra. Plus he gave you 400.00. I guess thats not a horrible deal.



I can scrap it and get most of that back ! LOL If it last the winter I will be very happy ! Save the Murano ! LOL
4cyl auto not enough power to spin the tires ! Perfect for the winter ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well he now has the "disc", and he just has to learn how to youse all that tech info contained on it, save him a lot of time......LOL



Sure helps me !

I think I got everyone in here?

If you guys can pass some copies around ! I got a copy going to Germany and Norway tomorrow ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thought you were working on a 034, ...whatcha doing over in the 036 parts??
> Ron,...if you are going to become a Stihl Tech you need to read the tech notes found to the far right of the part number and description, scroll over and you will see a series of numbers and letters in color, usually blue, left click on them and the Tech notes will open and you can read the changes.



oh36 same in all that stuff..
DONWANNA be a steal tech !! :msp_mad:
not using media kitty,to much trouble,like a steel !

after all the parts flew off i fired it up and ran it anyway..
nice crisp spoolup,sounded good, "almost" likeable ,,and it says my favorite word on it,,"supper"


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> oh36 same in all that stuff..
> DONWANNA be a steal tech !! :msp_mad:
> not using media kitty,to much trouble,like a steel !
> 
> after all the parts flew off i fired it up and ran it anyway..
> nice crisp spoolup,sounded good, "almost" likeable ,,and it says my favorite word on it,,"supper"



What!,...You running it with the clutch drum off of it......LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my !! 
steal beergineering !! LOL !!!'

"1. Clutch, cover washer (034 only)
In the near future a new cover washer
1127 162 1000 will be installed between the oil
pump and clutch. It is designed to help prevent
consequential damage to the crankcase and oil
pump in the event of a clutch spring failure. To
accommodate the cover washer, it was necessary to
modify the clutch carrier and the clutch shoe
retainers.
Service note
The cover washer may be installed only together
with the modified clutch carrier and shoe retainers.
Do not attempt to fit the cover washer to the
previous clutch (with carrier 1125 162 3201) - it
must be installed without the cover washer.
Installation: The word “TOP” on the cover washer must face the clutch "


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> What!,...You running it with the clutch drum off of it......LOL



Wanted to make sure it ran before doing anything to it !! 
sure spools up quick with nothing holding it back !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oh my !!
> steal beergineering !! LOL !!!'
> 
> "1. Clutch, cover washer (034 only)
> In the near future a new cover washer
> 1127 162 1000 will be installed between the oil
> pump and clutch. It is designed to help prevent
> consequential damage to the crankcase and oil
> pump in the event of a clutch spring failure. To
> accommodate the cover washer, it was necessary to
> modify the clutch carrier and the clutch shoe
> retainers.
> Service note
> The cover washer may be installed only together
> with the modified clutch carrier and shoe retainers.
> Do not attempt to fit the cover washer to the
> previous clutch (with carrier 1125 162 3201) - it
> must be installed without the cover washer.
> Installation: The word “TOP” on the cover washer must face the clutch "



You are going to love the tech notes, makes great reading....LOL
Remember the Tech notes are first written in German and then translated into Engrish....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Wanted to make sure it ran before doing anything to it !!
> sure spools up quick with nothing holding it back !



A bit of port work on them makes for a very nice all around chainsaw, my fav is the 036 Pro I did up a few years back. It can keep up with stock 044`s up to 20" bar length.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh my !!
> steal beergineering !! LOL !!!'
> 
> "1. Clutch, cover washer (034 only)
> In the near future a new cover washer
> 1127 162 1000 will be installed between the oil
> pump and clutch. It is designed to help prevent
> consequential damage to the crankcase and oil
> pump in the event of a clutch spring failure. To
> accommodate the cover washer, it was necessary to
> modify the clutch carrier and the clutch shoe
> retainers.
> Service note
> The cover washer may be installed only together
> with the modified clutch carrier and shoe retainers.
> Do not attempt to fit the cover washer to the
> previous clutch (with carrier 1125 162 3201) - it
> must be installed without the cover washer.
> Installation: The word “TOP” on the cover washer must face the clutch "



Sounds like a Pro Stihl Tech ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a Pro Stihl Tech ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yep,...he will become a real Techie if he keeps on reading those Tech notes. Sometimes it takes 2-3 readings to catch on what they are saying but the more you read and become involved with the Stihl line the easier it gets to be.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Oh my !!
> steal beergineering !! LOL !!!'
> 
> "1. Clutch, cover washer (034 only)
> In the near future a new cover washer
> 1127 162 1000 will be installed between the oil
> pump and clutch. It is designed to help prevent
> consequential damage to the crankcase and oil
> pump in the event of a clutch spring failure. To
> accommodate the cover washer, it was necessary to
> modify the clutch carrier and the clutch shoe
> retainers.
> Service note
> The cover washer may be installed only together
> with the modified clutch carrier and shoe retainers.
> Do not attempt to fit the cover washer to the
> previous clutch (with carrier 1125 162 3201) - it
> must be installed without the cover washer.
> Installation: The word “TOP” on the cover washer must face the clutch "



SO,,,,it appears the beergineered clutch setup at first came without the washer and they found thier clutches blew up so they figured to lower damage by a shield !! LOL !!!!!!
Looks like early ones didnt have it either on 034 or 036..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> SO,,,,it appears the beergineered clutch setup at first came without the washer and they found thier clutches blew up so they figured to lower damage by a shield !! LOL !!!!!!
> Looks like early ones didnt have it either on 034 or 036..



Possibly earlier models did not have the shields but all my saws do and all the ones I have worked on the clutch side had the shields. Every PRO model Stihl clutch I have worked on had the shield.


----------



## tbone75

Ron..........There is no body to pick on ? :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Possibly earlier models did not have the shields but all my saws do and all the ones I have worked on the clutch side had the shields. Every PRO model Stihl clutch I have worked on had the shield.



"
In the near future a new cover washer
1127 162 1000 will be installed between the oil
pump and clutch. It is designed to help prevent
consequential damage to the crankcase and oil
pump in the event of a clutch spring failure. To............. "

That meens that before the near future they didnt come with a washer 
so was that past future or near past or before future or ??
steel confused


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron..........There is no body to pick on ? :msp_thumbdn:



We can pick on POS steals !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> We can pick on POS steals !!



041s OK ? :hmm3grin2orange:

Not Mongo just 041 saws ! LOL They UGLY !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> A bit of port work on them makes for a very nice all around chainsaw, my fav is the 036 Pro I did up a few years back. It can keep up with stock 044`s up to 20" bar length.



036 pro and 034 super look like same saw ??


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> 041s OK ? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Not Mongo just 041 saws ! LOL They UGLY !



If its so ugly....send it back


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 036 pro and 034 super look like same saw ??



Never had either one yet? Parts the same?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> If its so ugly....send it back



Knew that would bring out Sparky ! :hmm3grin2orange:

It aint purdy,but its cool !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure helps me !
> 
> I think I got everyone in here?
> 
> If you guys can pass some copies around ! I got a copy going to Germany and Norway tomorrow ! LOL



Can you copy the copies now ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Never had either one yet? Parts the same?



Seems to be the same saw as far as i can tell ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Can you copy the copies now ??



Yes , even without that program.


----------



## AU_K2500

Can't figure out why everyone complains about these 330's....they ain't that bad, now are there other better engineered saws, yes, but its not that bad


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yes , even without that program.



Durn !! i didnt have to make all them copies :
should have thot and just ripped one.
send Uncle Mongo one ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Durn !! i didnt have to make all them copies :
> should have thot and just ripped one.
> send Uncle Mongo one ??



Nope , need to fix him one on a stick. LOL Got to try that ?

If I had that program , could have did it the first time ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 041s OK ? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Not Mongo just 041 saws ! LOL They UGLY !



Dainty they ain't. 

Torquey they are.

Form FOLLOWS function.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Can't figure out why everyone complains about these 330's....they ain't that bad, now are there other better engineered saws, yes, but its not that bad



good size engine too.
and WHO complains ??
it will run without that top cover,try it out.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Can't figure out why everyone complains about these 330's....they ain't that bad, now are there other better engineered saws, yes, but its not that bad



I could send this 340 , but you can't find a coil for it ! LOL Perfect for you ! NO SPARK !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nope , need to fix him one on a stick. LOL Got to try that ?
> 
> If I had that program , could have did it the first time ! LOL



OH yeh !! 
he was going to send me a usb drive to put it on ..


----------



## roncoinc

Uncl Mongo,,you send that stick ??
if not i can pick one up and see if it will work..
fact is i got one i can try it on


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Dainty they ain't.
> 
> Torquey they are.
> 
> Form FOLLOWS function.



They Stihl UGLY ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> OH yeh !!
> he was going to send me a usb drive to put it on ..



Going out to NH tomorrow with some drills and Stihl parts. 

Anything else?


----------



## jimdad07

Evening guys. Saw four deer tonight, couldn't get a clear shot at any of them. Oh well, how is everybody here tonight?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> good size engine too.
> and WHO complains ??
> it will run without that top cover,try it out.




He did not say clutch drum.

Course it will run...........


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Going out to NH tomorrow with some drills and Stihl parts.
> 
> Anything else?



Lubricated reserve tip condoms and vaseline and suppositories,,am workin on a steal !!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Evening guys. Saw four deer tonight, couldn't get a clear shot at any of them. Oh well, how is everybody here tonight?



You got a rifle ! WTF ? We have to use shotguns with slugs !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 041s OK ? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Not Mongo just 041 saws ! LOL They UGLY !



They may be ugly but they came from an era when most saws were using horizontal cylinder layouts, there were a lot of them made and there are a lot of them out there still cutting wood, they were a great firewood saw of their time.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lubricated reserve tip condoms and vaseline and suppositories,,am workin on a steal !!!



Better wear a mask too ! Don't want to get sick again ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Lubricated reserve tip condoms and vaseline and suppositories,,am workin on a steal !!!



And some sand with that? 

For that raspy feeling......


----------



## pioneerguy600

[video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-3X5-yR_LVi0/SJozDwias5I/AAAAAAAABOY/Sgi0VP3-TgQ/s576/IMG_2148.jpg?gl=US[/video]

[video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-O9H1WZTRs4I/SJo0A1UKI6I/AAAAAAAABPU/A59K3wLyFmE/s640/IMG_2149.jpg?gl=US[/video]

[video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-KQiDDH8c9-s/SJozlu8L1GI/AAAAAAAABO4/lBnULtaj95U/s576/IMG_2141.jpg?gl=US[/video]


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You got a rifle ! WTF ? We have to use shotguns with slugs !



Rifle season starts here the third weekend in October and goes to Dec. 3 this year, then we get another week of muzzle loading and bow. That little 009 you sent me last year will be getting some work cutting some trials over the winter. It has gotten pretty darn thick out there over the last few years.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> They may be ugly but they came from an era when most saws were using horizontal cylinder layouts, there were a lot of them made and there are a lot of them out there still cutting wood, they were a great firewood saw of their time.



They were the main felling saw for the paper companies down here.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> And some sand with that?
> 
> For that raspy feeling......



Don't forget the shards of glass...for his pleasure.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> [video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-3X5-yR_LVi0/SJozDwias5I/AAAAAAAABOY/Sgi0VP3-TgQ/s576/IMG_2148.jpg?gl=US[/video]
> 
> [video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-O9H1WZTRs4I/SJo0A1UKI6I/AAAAAAAABPU/A59K3wLyFmE/s640/IMG_2149.jpg?gl=US[/video]
> 
> [video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-KQiDDH8c9-s/SJozlu8L1GI/AAAAAAAABO4/lBnULtaj95U/s576/IMG_2141.jpg?gl=US[/video]



Nice one !


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Rifle season starts here the third weekend in October and goes to Dec. 3 this year, then we get another week of muzzle loading and bow. That little 009 you sent me last year will be getting some work cutting some trials over the winter. It has gotten pretty darn thick out there over the last few years.



Shotgun don't start till the first week of Dec. here ! Only get a week too !


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> [video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-3X5-yR_LVi0/SJozDwias5I/AAAAAAAABOY/Sgi0VP3-TgQ/s576/IMG_2148.jpg?gl=US[/video]
> 
> [video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-O9H1WZTRs4I/SJo0A1UKI6I/AAAAAAAABPU/A59K3wLyFmE/s640/IMG_2149.jpg?gl=US[/video]
> 
> [video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-KQiDDH8c9-s/SJozlu8L1GI/AAAAAAAABO4/lBnULtaj95U/s576/IMG_2141.jpg?gl=US[/video]



Nice Jerry. Thanks.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> They may be ugly but they came from an era when most saws were using horizontal cylinder layouts, there were a lot of them made and there are a lot of them out there still cutting wood, they were a great firewood saw of their time.



Yup,,big and bulky oversized heavy saw that was easily out performed by a 60cc poulan !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,big and bulky oversized heavy saw that was easily out performed by a 60cc poulan !!



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Shotgun don't start till the first week of Dec. here ! Only get a week too !



Thought them varmits were thick down your way.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thought them varmits were thick down your way.



They are ! Need thinned out a bunch !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> [video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-3X5-yR_LVi0/SJozDwias5I/AAAAAAAABOY/Sgi0VP3-TgQ/s576/IMG_2148.jpg?gl=US[/video]
> 
> [video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-O9H1WZTRs4I/SJo0A1UKI6I/AAAAAAAABPU/A59K3wLyFmE/s640/IMG_2149.jpg?gl=US[/video]
> 
> [video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-KQiDDH8c9-s/SJozlu8L1GI/AAAAAAAABO4/lBnULtaj95U/s576/IMG_2141.jpg?gl=US[/video]



My 041av super..


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> They may be ugly but they came from an era when most saws were using horizontal cylinder layouts, there were a lot of them made and there are a lot of them out there still cutting wood, they were a great firewood saw of their time.



It is amazing how much easier it is to work on the vertical cylinder saws than the horizontal cylinder saws. Maybe it's just me, but it seems a lot easier. I have the crankshaft for that Homelite Old Blue, not looking forward to yanking that one apart. Be a good learning experience for me though. Also have two generators to work on out there now. Getting into colder weather and people are starting drop stuff off, when I say people I mean my wife's uncle. Last year he dropped off a freezer at my place when I wasn't home for me to fix. Funny, there is never any offer of a transfer of funds on the table for this work or for parts. :msp_confused:.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Nice Jerry. Thanks.



Those picts were before I restored it, have not taken after picts of it since. That saw was owned by a prominent surgeon. Bought new by him and run once for 15 mins, fuel then dumped out and the saw has set in its original case ever since.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They are ! Need thinned out a bunch !



How come the shotgun law?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> They are ! Need thinned out a bunch !



But they aint much bigger than a dog !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,big and bulky oversized heavy saw that was easily out performed by a 60cc poulan !!



Geez.....can't find those drills. 


Hope I put the right address on the box of Stihl parts for NH.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> My 041av super..



Nice one Ron, I have the one we traded for and 4 others , not a saw I use but nice to have a few around to remind me of when men did run them.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Shotgun don't start till the first week of Dec. here ! Only get a week too !



We get a hunting season that goes from Sept. 27 to Dec. 9. Pretty spoiled up here, the wife is happy to have meat in the freezer though. There is a lot of rabbits out there this year too, start hunting those right after deer season and into March. Then it's on to bullhead time and the beat goes on, my state blows for taxes and such but is pretty good for outdoor activities up my way.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> My 041av super..



Found the drills!!!

Checking the address!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It is amazing how much easier it is to work on the vertical cylinder saws than the horizontal cylinder saws. Maybe it's just me, but it seems a lot easier. I have the crankshaft for that Homelite Old Blue, not looking forward to yanking that one apart. Be a good learning experience for me though. Also have two generators to work on out there now. Getting into colder weather and people are starting drop stuff off, when I say people I mean my wife's uncle. Last year he dropped off a freezer at my place when I wasn't home for me to fix. Funny, there is never any offer of a transfer of funds on the table for this work or for parts. :msp_confused:.



The joys of working for family.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> It is amazing how much easier it is to work on the vertical cylinder saws than the horizontal cylinder saws. Maybe it's just me, but it seems a lot easier. I have the crankshaft for that Homelite Old Blue, not looking forward to yanking that one apart. Be a good learning experience for me though. Also have two generators to work on out there now. Getting into colder weather and people are starting drop stuff off, when I say people I mean my wife's uncle. Last year he dropped off a freezer at my place when I wasn't home for me to fix. Funny, there is never any offer of a transfer of funds on the table for this work or for parts. :msp_confused:.



I been dumped on latelly with gen sets and snowblowers !
they all easy now tho 
with fuel the way it is,clean fuel system and carb rebuild and good to go..
did four snowblowers friday..a couple just drop the float bowl and squirt carb cleaner up the hi jet !!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> The joys of working for family.



You got that right, on that note, I have to head for bed. Working at the boss's house tomorrow, I'll take a picture of my boiler install for you guys. Have a good night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> But they aint much bigger than a dog !!



Plenty of them around here but they are a bit bigger, 130-150 lb average field dressed.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice one Ron, I have the one we traded for and 4 others , not a saw I use but nice to have a few around to remind me of when men did run them.



And i STIHL feel guilty about that trade !! :msp_mellow:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I been dumped on latelly with gen sets and snowblowers !
> they all easy now tho
> with fuel the way it is,clean fuel system and carb rebuild and good to go..
> did four snowblowers friday..a couple just drop the float bowl and squirt carb cleaner up the hi jet !!



I remember you saying you had some, you were giving advice on working on the Honda generators. You are right about the fuel for sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You got that right, on that note, I have to head for bed. Working at the boss's house tomorrow, I'll take a picture of my boiler install for you guys. Have a good night.



Night Jim.


----------



## jimdad07

On my way out, here is one you guys might enjoy:
<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/l6PudFChsS4?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> But they aint much bigger than a dog !!



They run 150lb to 250lb around here. A bigger one now and then. Stihl full of guts ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> And i STIHL feel guilty about that trade !! :msp_mellow:



No need to feel that way, I got rid of something I did not want but you did want it and I got one in return in my colors.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> We get a hunting season that goes from Sept. 27 to Dec. 9. Pretty spoiled up here, the wife is happy to have meat in the freezer though. There is a lot of rabbits out there this year too, start hunting those right after deer season and into March. Then it's on to bullhead time and the beat goes on, my state blows for taxes and such but is pretty good for outdoor activities up my way.



You have " seasons " up there ???
no such thing at MY house !!
if it wanders in the yard and i'm hungry it gets to take a detour out back,,where the outside freezer is 
was thinking about my remote cameras,,,,they are pan and tilt by remote,,something with a lazer spot and remote trigger would be nice ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I been dumped on latelly with gen sets and snowblowers !
> they all easy now tho
> with fuel the way it is,clean fuel system and carb rebuild and good to go..
> did four snowblowers friday..a couple just drop the float bowl and squirt carb cleaner up the hi jet !!



My Nephew never did bring his over? or that other one I was getting free ?

Got everything to fix my other one up now,just getting to it? LOL Plus need to put wheels on it !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You have " seasons " up there ???
> no such thing at MY house !!
> if it wanders in the yard and i'm hungry it gets to take a detour out back,,where the outside freezer is
> was thinking about my remote cameras,,,,they are pan and tilt by remote,,something with a lazer spot and remote trigger would be nice ??



Your worse than a Slug ! Least I get off my flippy cap and go get them ! LOL

Sure would be neat to use ! LOL Make 2 when you do it ! :monkey:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to call time.


----------



## roncoinc

damn,,,,,,,,just when i'm getting ready to call it a night somebody upstairs decides the dump truck will sound better without a muffler


----------



## tbone75

The OL won't eat deer at all ! That was about the only meat they had growing up,so guess I can't blame her. So I just don't shoot any,can't eat that much all myself ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to call time.



Nite Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

Take care Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> damn,,,,,,,,just when i'm getting ready to call it a night somebody upstairs decides the dump truck will sound better without a muffler



Nite Ron...................Maybe? 

Ear plugs?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Take care Jerry.



Busy night again Rob ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah. 4 of us Ol Pharts make repair parts and fix parts. 2 on each shift. 

One is our lead man. Well he be bear hunting and another one has taken these two weeks off for 35 years. 

So I'm lead man. There are 4 on the shift total 3 now. 

Parts and repairs are thick. Trying to keep up.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. 4 of us Ol Pharts make repair parts and fix parts. 2 on each shift.
> 
> One is our lead man. Well he be bear hunting and another one has taken these two weeks off for 35 years.
> 
> So I'm lead man. There are 4 on the shift total 3 now.
> 
> Parts and repairs are thick. Trying to keep up.



Been there before ! Got stuck working 7-12s one week ! 18 days straight without a day off that time. LOL Did a lot of 7day weeks,3 months one time.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Been there before ! Got stuck working 7-12s one week ! 18 days straight without a day off that time. LOL Did a lot of 7day weeks,3 months one time.



I'm trying not to blow the money coping with the craziness. Lol


----------



## RandyMac

Very wet here and breezy, bigger storm tomorrow, should raise Hell with you-all to the East.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Very wet here and breezy, bigger storm tomorrow, should raise Hell with you-all to the East.



Don't send it this way !


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Don't send it this way !



I'll put in a call, problem solved.

Cliff Mass Weather Blog


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I'll put in a call, problem solved.
> 
> Cliff Mass Weather Blog



I don't like the looks of that !


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> I'll put in a call, problem solved.
> 
> Cliff Mass Weather Blog



Interesting site. 

How you been?


----------



## RandyMac

Stihl 041S said:


> Interesting site.
> 
> How you been?



Been as busy as a one legged man in an ass kickin' contest.

We keep a close watch on the weather, our area is exposed, the storms came off the Pacific full force.

Crescent City, California (95531) Conditions & Forecast


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

RandyMac said:


> Been as busy as a one legged man in an ass kickin' contest.



Know how you feel there :bang:
Working nights, and workin in the daytime as well on this ol beast. 





Its got a nice 460 motor in it. Runs like a dream. Needs cleaning up an minor stuff. Ill get more pics tomorrow.
Heading to indiana tuesday for thanksgiving, im ready for some R&R.
Iv picked up a couple of saws lately, tryin to find time to work on em too!
Anyway how the heck is everyone??


----------



## Stihl 041S

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Know how you feel there :bang:
> Working nights, and workin in the daytime as well on this ol beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its got a nice 460 motor in it. Runs like a dream. Needs cleaning up an minor stuff. Ill get more pics tomorrow.
> Heading to indiana tuesday for thanksgiving, im ready for some R&R.
> Iv picked up a couple of saws lately, tryin to find time to work on em too!
> Anyway how the heck is everyone??



We got to quit meeting like this. Lol

I just been busy at work and will I guess till the 31st. 

Friday maybe electrical work for my brother. That is our thanksgiving weekend. 

Oh well!!!

Everyone else crashed for the night.


----------



## Cantdog

I see the usual slackers are slackin as usual.........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Most are working very hard......














At slacking.........


----------



## dancan

There are some of us that are just tryin' to catch up in case there's a pop quiz later .
Maybe I'll just yell at the ZZSlackerz first then back peddle and make the coffee after LOL


----------



## dancan

To help Ron with his confusion and new career we should have a fundraiser and get him this .


----------



## farrell

Morning all!

Welcome to AS!

Good friends! Good stories! Good times!

Hunters, fishermen, chainsawers, and other liars gather here!


----------



## sefh3

Dan you changed. What is that all about???


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys


----------



## roncoinc

chain saw not running

tells me he took apart the carb,gave up.

HHmmmm....


----------



## roncoinc

Sparky,,heres a cover.

Homelite 330 Chainsaw Air Filter Element Cover Assembly 93828 | eBay

It says make an offer !
dont think i could ship one that cheap,,if i could find one ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sparky,,heres a cover.
> 
> Homelite 330 Chainsaw Air Filter Element Cover Assembly 93828 | eBay
> 
> It says make an offer !
> dont think i could ship one that cheap,,if i could find one ?



Think he found all the parts he needs from Zach?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Think he found all the parts he needs from Zach?



Zach ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Zach ??



Little Possum


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Think he found all the parts he needs from Zach?



I'm pretty sure he's got the stuff. And I need a few other things as well. 

Morning fellas.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I'm pretty sure he's got the stuff. And I need a few other things as well.
> 
> Morning fellas.



Dunno what happened to the parts.
was a complete running saw when i got it.
box must have had holes in it !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Dunno what happened to the parts.
> was a complete running saw when i got it.
> box must have had holes in it !!



Nothing major.....it would work, just not very well. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Time to go clean up my mess from the lathe. LOL Metal shavings everywhere !! LOL Then try to move crap around so I can work in the shop !

I don't think I will get any more saws for a while? Just got to get some put together ! Need a few more to sell. LOL Plus all the ones that are half done ! Way to many of them laying here ! Just got to get out of Slug mode ! :help:

Go make a chain for Sparky too ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Only 400 pages to go !




Don't think we can get there this year? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Only 400 pages to go !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think we can get there this year? LOL



Sure we can! Have some faith!!


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Dan you changed. What is that all about???



It's the newer , kinder , gentle me .....................................hehehe


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> It's the newer , kinder , gentle me .....................................hehehe


----------



## roncoinc

Gotta go PO and pic up a box,,think i know whats in it ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It's the newer , kinder , gentle me .....................................hehehe



Biggest bunch of BS we will hear all day ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Gotta go PO and pic up a box,,think i know whats in it ?



Did it make it in one piece?


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Did it make it in one piece?



He's not that fast. I'm sure he stopped and picked that Jred up on his way.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Biggest bunch of BS we will hear all day ! :msp_sneaky:



I think that falls into the best of 2012 not just today. All year.


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> It's the newer , kinder , gentle me .....................................hehehe



I know that's BS right there but I like it.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> He's not that fast. I'm sure he stopped and picked that Jred up on his way.:msp_sneaky:


Don't know much about j-reds but it looks like a nice one


----------



## PB

Just checking in. It's been a while. I hope you're all doing well! 

Been working on the house and getting ready for the baby. This past weekend was spent replacing bad vinyl siding on the house and fixing some electrical issues. Been busy but it should calm down by Jan. 1. I remember saying that about Sept. 1. :dunno::msp_glare:


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Just checking in. It's been a while. I hope you're all doing well!
> 
> Been working on the house and getting ready for the baby. This past weekend was spent replacing bad vinyl siding on the house and fixing some electrical issues. Been busy but it should calm down by Jan. 1. I remember saying that about Sept. 1. :dunno::msp_glare:



Nice of you to check in ! Glad to hear your doing fine.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Nobody down there......

Box to NH off. 

Cheap shots at Stihl may resume..... ;-))

Morning all. Heading to work.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Nobody down there......
> 
> Box to NH off.
> 
> Cheap shots at Stihl may resume..... ;-))
> 
> Morning all. Heading to work.



Morning Rob.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Nobody down there......
> 
> Box to NH off.
> 
> Cheap shots at Stihl may resume..... ;-))
> 
> Morning all. Heading to work.



Morning Rob,have a good night at work !


----------



## tbone75

Saw of the day ! LOL Yes I know I said no more,but this was already on the way ! LOL Plus a couple other parts saws.

Had 3 of these but sold them all. Wanted another one just cause I really like them. Just need a clutch cover for it.


----------



## AU_K2500

Anybody heard from Jay lately?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Saw of the day ! LOL Yes I know I said no more,but this was already on the way ! LOL Plus a couple other parts saws.
> 
> Had 3 of these but sold them all. Wanted another one just cause I really like them. Just need a clutch cover for it.



I may have a clutch cover.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I may have a clutch cover.



That would sure be nice! Needs a trigger too,but I have that. Other than that its ready to cut wood ! Even has a rim set up on it !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Anybody heard from Jay lately?



Not a word? Stihl haven't got the pile of parts he said he had for me? Sent him a couple PMs ,never heard back? Hope hes OK ?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I may have a clutch cover.



Hey ron, I'll send you 30 bucks for that j-red....


----------



## roncoinc

Got a laptop in mail today.
could have run over it with a skidder and not bother it !!
dont know if it works yet.
pulled hard drive and wiping it.
glad it's small but still taking awhile.
doing a complete and total wipe,writing zero's to every single spot on it,,no one's left.
per request.
well,,i fired it up to look in the bios,,this machine should work for John just fine.
Hard drive still doing it's thing,maybe take an hour ,


----------



## tbone75

Anyone need a weed whacker? Got a couple or ten new ones. LOL 2 & 4 stroke Ryobie & Homelite. LOL 2 saw attachments for them too ! I really needed one of them around here !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got a laptop in mail today.
> could have run over it with a skidder and not bother it !!
> dont know if it works yet.
> pulled hard drive and wiping it.
> glad it's small but still taking awhile.
> doing a complete and total wipe,writing zero's to every single spot on it,,no one's left.
> per request.
> well,,i fired it up to look in the bios,,this machine should work for John just fine.
> Hard drive still doing it's thing,maybe take an hour ,



Sure hope you can patch that puppy up ! Put that in the shop I can stay in there all the time ! LOL OL may not like it real well? LOL Load all my IPLs on there ! And all my other saw stuff !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Anyone need a weed whacker? Got a couple or ten new ones. LOL 2 & 4 stroke Ryobie & Homelite. LOL 2 saw attachments for them too ! I really needed one of them around here !



What you need for one John? One with a saw attachment would be nice!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> What you need for one John? One with a saw attachment would be nice!



Give me till next week to check them out good. 2 or 4 stroke?


----------



## farrell

Got the word from the insurance company...........the cavalier is no longer with us:frown: she has gone to a better place!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Got a laptop in mail today.
> could have run over it with a skidder and not bother it !!
> dont know if it works yet.
> pulled hard drive and wiping it.
> glad it's small but still taking awhile.
> doing a complete and total wipe,writing zero's to every single spot on it,,no one's left.
> per request.
> well,,i fired it up to look in the bios,,this machine should work for John just fine.
> Hard drive still doing it's thing,maybe take an hour ,



Its a pretty small hard drive by today's standards.....and it was crammed full. Glad everything is working so far. Might as well chunk the battery and run it on the cord.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Give me till next week to check them out good. 2 or 4 stroke?



Wouldn't make much difference lil buddy........never ran 4stroke hacker before.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Anyone need a weed whacker? Got a couple or ten new ones. LOL 2 & 4 stroke Ryobie & Homelite. LOL 2 saw attachments for them too ! I really needed one of them around here !



Post or send me a picture of one of the 4 strokers. I'm working an a project and I think one of those will work. Just need picture of the power head not attachment or whip.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Post or send me a picture of one of the 4 strokers. I'm working an a project and I think one of those will work. Just need picture of the power head not attachment or whip.



OK give me a few. LOL Slugs and puters ya know ! LOL

Your tiller ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Whacker pic


----------



## tbone75

Scott I have a new Poulan or weedeater brand motor too. 2 stroke.


----------



## roncoinc

Dirty CD player on this machine !! 
had to clean it,now working.
windows XP going on it.
more memory later.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure hope you can patch that puppy up ! Put that in the shop I can stay in there all the time ! LOL OL may not like it real well? LOL Load all my IPLs on there ! And all my other saw stuff !



You got a phone line down there ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Dirty CD player on this machine !!
> had to clean it,now working.
> windows XP going on it.
> more memory later.



Well it did sit in a college dorm room/apartment for 6 years. I'm sure its full of dust, hair, beer, crumbs...

XP is what was on it. Should work fine. Might want to look at external speakers and the audio jack...something was not right..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You got a phone line down there ??



Yep I can plug it right in ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well it did sit in a college dorm room/apartment for 6 years. I'm sure its full of dust, hair, beer, crumbs...
> 
> XP is what was on it. Should work fine. Might want to look at external speakers and the audio jack...something was not right..



And who knows what else?? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> And who knows what else?? :msp_ohmy:



Some dip spit if your really lucky.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> OK give me a few. LOL Slugs and puters ya know ! LOL
> 
> Your tiller ! LOL



Yep. Have 2 with no motors. I wonder if one of those will work.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yep. Have 2 with no motors. I wonder if one of those will work.



I have no idea? Never seen one of them tillers up close? Not sure how they bolt on?


----------



## AU_K2500

Where'd everybody go???


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> It's the newer , kinder , gentle me .....................................hehehe





tbone75 said:


> Biggest bunch of BS we will hear all day ! :msp_sneaky:





roncoinc said:


>





sefh3 said:


> I know that's BS right there but I like it.





sefh3 said:


> I think that falls into the best of 2012 not just today. All year.




I thought you were my friends and would support me ........................................sniff sniff


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I thought you were my friends and would support me ........................................sniff sniff



As he whistles "Singin' in the Rain" and stacks more sandbags around his bunker....

Hey Dan!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> As he whistles "Singin' in the Rain" and stacks more sandbags around his bunker....
> 
> Hey Dan!!!



Hey rob, how's work? 

Hey Dan.


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
You see what they're like , I go to therapy 3 times a week , every week ........... No support I tell you , no support .........

Hey Spark !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> You see what they're like , I go to therapy 3 times a week , every week ........... No support I tell you , no support .........
> 
> Hey Spark !



No respect for Aunt Dan :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> You got a phone line down there ??



:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> :msp_tongue:



I stihl see the same side of that leaf ?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I stihl see the same side of that leaf ?



I don't know what you meen by that , don't you have saws to fix ???


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> No respect for Aunt Dan :hmm3grin2orange:



Truth be told, I respect you Dan......you have to live in Canada, and I haven't heard you complain about it not once


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Truth be told, I respect you Dan......you have to live in Canada, and I haven't heard you complain about it not once



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I don't know what you meen by that , don't you have saws to fix ???



Saws? Whats that ? :msp_confused:


----------



## farrell

I support you Dan! I didn't say anything mean.................lately:msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> You see what they're like , I go to therapy 3 times a week , every week ........... No support I tell you , no support .........
> 
> Hey Spark !



Support ???

you can stand on your own two legs now !!


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Truth be told, I respect you Dan......you have to live in Canada, and I haven't heard you complain about it not once



Don't get me goin' on foreigners tryin' to get in up here .............You'll have to wait for a Friday/Saturday night for that one LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Support ???
> 
> you can stand on your own two legs now !!



He was just bragging about that ! Now he wants support? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Got to drive down town for a few. BRB


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Ron. How's the puter looking?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Ron. How's the puter looking?



Kinda silver colored ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> You see what they're like , I go to therapy 3 times a week , every week ........... No support I tell you , no support .........
> 
> Hey Spark !



Just keep fillin' sand bags. And watch for helicopters.....


----------



## Stem450Husky

is the pizza here yet Rob? LOL


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Don't get me goin' on foreigners tryin' to get in up here .............You'll have to wait for a Friday/Saturday night for that one LOL



I even have to bring beer over the border to keep them distracted and wondering around in circles so they can't find the gate to get in .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> is the pizza here yet Rob? LOL



Go back to your machine or I shall taunt you a second time!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Kinda silver colored ??



Crap!!!!! I knew I sent the wrong one


----------



## dancan

Speakin' of foreigners , I go to the grocery store the other week , as I'm goin' back to my car a Subaru covered in bumper stickers with 3 surfboards and Maryland plates on it pulls up to a parking spot , three guy's get out , they all looked like 







What's up with that ??


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Go back to your machine or I shall taunt you a second time!!!!



:help::help: I'll send the squiglavich over...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> is the pizza here yet Rob? LOL



Did you want pizza?? I already ordered. Clayton and Rocky but not you!! ;-))


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Did you want pizza?? I already ordered. Clayton and Rocky but not you!! ;-))



Noooooooo, trying to watch my figure..... get rounder.:monkey:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Speakin' of foreigners , I go to the grocery store the other week , as I'm goin' back to my car a Subaru covered in bumper stickers with 3 surfboards and Maryland plates on it pulls up to a parking spot , three guy's get out , they all looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with that ??





Bummer Dude.......


----------



## Stem450Husky

dancan said:


> Speakin' of foreigners , I go to the grocery store the other week , as I'm goin' back to my car a Subaru covered in bumper stickers with 3 surfboards and Maryland plates on it pulls up to a parking spot , three guy's get out , they all looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with that ??



Cowabunga?


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Bummer Dude.......



Well , they didn't think so , they was all smiley and giggling , musta had the munchies LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Well what are YOU doin' in Canada Man...


----------



## tbone75

Had a sweet tooth attack ! Got me a bag of ginger snaps ! LOL Only a buck for a big bag of them ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yea I know , CHEEP AZZ :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Speakin' of foreigners , I go to the grocery store the other week , as I'm goin' back to my car a Subaru covered in bumper stickers with 3 surfboards and Maryland plates on it pulls up to a parking spot , three guy's get out , they all looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with that ??



I seen that dude and a couple of his friends on the beach in Santa Cruz this summer!


----------



## tbone75

Before Aunt Dan ask


----------



## dancan

I think the ones I seen were fakes LOL


----------



## tbone75

Uncle Rob , think I got media cat loaded on one of them usb thingies ? LOL Seems to work?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Before Aunt Dan ask



That should be real good when you wash that down with your MountainDew :msp_flapper:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Before Aunt Dan ask



My grandmother ate those......she would always try to give us the ones from last Christmas....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Uncle Rob , think I got media cat loaded on one of them usb thingies ? LOL Seems to work?



Sent one to Ron today. Lol

They are easier to travel with than a disc. 

All the saw pics will go on it too.


----------



## dancan

Buy a cheap Chinese saw and this is what you have to do to get parts .






Kinda like owning a WhuusKee


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Sent one to Ron today. Lol
> 
> They are easier to travel with than a disc.
> 
> All the saw pics will go on it too.



Had to see if I could do it? LOL Used one to back up my puter. First time I ever used one ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> My grandmother ate those......she would always try to give us the ones from last Christmas....



They are hard as rocks ! LOL They should keep for a long time ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> They are hard as rocks ! LOL They should keep for a long time ! :hmm3grin2orange:



eh, i like em, theres really no difference between fresh and stale. lol 

Look like LP will be able to set me up with a 330 to solve all my parts needs.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Had to see if I could do it? LOL Used one to back up my puter. First time I ever used one ! LOL



got a whole mess of them. anywhere from 2g to 16g. they are handy.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> got a whole mess of them. anywhere from 2g to 16g. they are handy.



I have 2 !! 8 and 32 gb


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Speakin' of foreigners , I go to the grocery store the other week , as I'm goin' back to my car a Subaru covered in bumper stickers with 3 surfboards and Maryland plates on it pulls up to a parking spot , three guy's get out , they all looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with that ??




Simple......him and his Budds went to the Jersey shore to go surfin....the other week....then ....like this big wind came along......and they were like.... blown away...a long, long way away.....now they have found themselves in a seemingly familar land...but everyone starts or ends a sentence with Eh?? WAZZUP wit dat?????


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Uncle Rob , think I got media cat loaded on one of them usb thingies ? LOL Seems to work?





tbone75 said:


> Had to see if I could do it? LOL Used one to back up my puter. First time I ever used one ! LOL





AU_K2500 said:


> got a whole mess of them. anywhere from 2g to 16g. they are handy.



John still listens to 8tracks .


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I have 2 !! 8 and 32 gb



add those together and thats the size of your new laptops harddrive....lol


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> add those together and thats the size of your new laptops harddrive....lol



Unless he fills it with pics from his camera , he'll never fill it ..............Dial Up remember .


----------



## dancan

And Eh is one word almost never use and don't you furget it eh .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Unless he fills it with pics from his camera , he'll never fill it ..............Dial Up remember .



good call, Didnt think about that....

[video=youtube_share;Ze3hthGRbRo]http://youtu.be/Ze3hthGRbRo[/video]


----------



## RandyMac

Evenin' all

About to catch hell here, been getting noisier in the last hour, gusts clocked at 48kts, the "firehose" stream is about to hit.

We put a cabinet in the kitchen, I hung up some weaponry, topped off the stove, must whiskey and cigar time.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John still listens to 8tracks .



Wish I stihl had them ! They sell for more than they cost new ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> add those together and thats the size of your new laptops harddrive....lol



Way more than enough for a Slug !


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Evenin' all
> 
> About to catch hell here, been getting noisier in the last hour, gusts clocked at 48kts, the "firehose" stream is about to hit.
> 
> We put a cabinet in the kitchen, I hung up some weaponry, topped off the stove, must whiskey and cigar time.



Keep your head down and hang on !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> And Eh is one word almost never use and don't you furget it eh .



I'm almost out of IPA...Eh???? Not quite out eh?.....but into well into the second twelver eh?...LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Save a couple for Thanksgiving ..............eh .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Save a couple for Thanksgiving ..............eh .


...

LOL!! I'm going to leave the rest in the fridge at the shop while we're out to the island......I want to share at least a couple with PB before they are gone.....damn bottles ain't even worth a nickle either.... eh?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> ...
> 
> LOL!! I'm going to leave the rest in the fridge at the shop while we're out to the island......I want to share at least a couple with PB before they are gone.....damn bottles ain't even worth a nickle either.... eh?



That`s a durn shame, we can drink all the IPA`s we can hold any time of day or night. Wish we could figure out a way to get you a steady supply seein as you`re only a few miles across the border. How much will the border boys allow a person to bring in with them per trip?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a durn shame, we can drink all the IPA`s we can hold any time of day or night. Wish we could figure out a way to get you a steady supply seein as you`re only a few miles across the border. How much will the border boys allow a person to bring in with them per trip?



I was told that they were never asked and they even could have bought some at the duty free store on that side of the border .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a durn shame, we can drink all the IPA`s we can hold any time of day or night. Wish we could figure out a way to get you a steady supply seein as you`re only a few miles across the border. How much will the border boys allow a person to bring in with them per trip?



I am sure you can get around that Jerry. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a durn shame, we can drink all the IPA`s we can hold any time of day or night. Wish we could figure out a way to get you a steady supply seein as you`re only a few miles across the border. How much will the border boys allow a person to bring in with them per trip?



I think the legal limit is 40 oz of liquor...or a case of beer......per person....in the boat...I meen the car.....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I was told that they were never asked and they even could have bought some at the duty free store on that side of the border .



Did they cross at Calis?
By the way, I seen your ad looking for chainsaws on KIJIJI but I won`t post it on here....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did they cross at Calis?
> By the way, I seen your ad looking for chainsaws on KIJIJI but I won`t post it on here....LOL



Naw...the sugglers came through at Houlton/Woodstock.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Naw...the sugglers came through at Houlton/Woodstock.....



Figured so, we know those border boys at Calis.....:msp_mad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I think the legal limit is 40 oz of liquor...or a case of beer......per person....in the boat...I meen the car.....LOL!!



If I still had a deep sea worthy boat I wouldn`t worry about how much I had on board....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am sure you can get around that Jerry. :msp_sneaky:



Previously I knew some truckers that made that run down the Airlane twice a week to Boston, they have since retired. Only know one trucker now but he drives for a moving company and has no set route.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Previously I knew some truckers that made that run down the Airlane twice a week to Boston, they have since retired. Only know one trucker now but he drives for a moving company and has no set route.




Yep the "Airline" run is easier for me to rendezvous with for beverages.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep the "Airline" run is easier for me to rendezvous with for beverages.....



Is there a little store/coffee shop somewhere near the head of the bay where a driver could stop for a short break?


----------



## roncoinc

John,,i got 6.5 gigs of IPL's i will put on and you can look and delete what you want.
that dont include the HuskyCat from Jerry 
Some videos you can watch and delete too.
and stuff..
did you look at the "stuff" on that dvd i sent ??


----------



## roncoinc

Found this in my notes,problt from this site.
anybody know what model(s) it applies to ??

" Remove the brass plug from the impulse passage on the rear face of the WT215. 
Plug the original passage with JBWeld or something similiar. 
Install the carb. Do not use the Intellicarb cover from the original carb. 
Block the hole in the filter housing where the Intellicarb port inserted. 
Drill holes in the plasic for access to the screws. 
Install a small screw behind the throttle linkage, blocking the slot, so that linkage will have enough travel to go WOT. Do not bend the linkage or the carb may not fully return to idle. "


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,i got 6.5 gigs of IPL's i will put on and you can look and delete what you want.
> that dont include the HuskyCat from Jerry
> Some videos you can watch and delete too.
> and stuff..
> did you look at the "stuff" on that dvd i sent ??



Yes I looked at it ! Good stuff on there !

Thanks for loading that stuff on there too ! That will be great !

Husky Cat ? From Jerry ! ???? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> John,,i got 6.5 gigs of IPL's i will put on and you can look and delete what you want.
> that dont include the HuskyCat from Jerry
> Some videos you can watch and delete too.
> and stuff..
> did you look at the "stuff" on that dvd i sent ??



You get it working?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> You get it working?



Oh yeh
got the wireless going but no sound,,had it once then went away.
john will have to hook up interweb thru the modem.


----------



## roncoinc

Time !!!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Oh yeh
> got the wireless going but no sound,,had it once then went away.
> john will have to hook up interweb thru the modem.



Well I guess it was in decent shape. That's good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Found this in my notes,problt from this site.
> anybody know what model(s) it applies to ??
> 
> " Remove the brass plug from the impulse passage on the rear face of the WT215.
> Plug the original passage with JBWeld or something similiar.
> Install the carb. Do not use the Intellicarb cover from the original carb.
> Block the hole in the filter housing where the Intellicarb port inserted.
> Drill holes in the plasic for access to the screws.
> Install a small screw behind the throttle linkage, blocking the slot, so that linkage will have enough travel to go WOT. Do not bend the linkage or the carb may not fully return to idle. "



All I can tell from that info is its a retrofit on a Stihl, can`t tell which model though. Plugging the Intellicarb holes in the filter housings on the newer MS models was commom when swapping older model carbs into the MS model saws but totally unnecessary, the snorkel style cover will fit right on the older model of the same make of carb. This sounds like a carb swap from a Tillotson or Zama over to a Wallbro WT215.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh yeh
> got the wireless going but no sound,,had it once then went away.
> john will have to hook up interweb thru the modem.



Modem web is all I have. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes I looked at it ! Good stuff on there !
> 
> Thanks for loading that stuff on there too ! That will be great !
> 
> Husky Cat ? From Jerry ! ???? LOL



You may laugh but I do have them...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Time !!!



Nite, Ron.

Time for me also.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You may laugh but I do have them...LOL



I am sure you do ! But you don't work on Huskys ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nite Ron & Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

Nite Ron and Jerry. 

Hey Adam,Robin,Mark and John. 

Mondo Bozo around here. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Nite Ron and Jerry.
> 
> Hey Adam,Robin,Mark and John.
> 
> Mondo Bozo around here. ;-))



Hi Rob ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Rough nite?


----------



## farrell

Evenin all!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hi Rob ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Rough nite?



It's simple. Shoot the problem that can get you first. 

Interesting sentence.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam. 

Sight in your new 270? 

Maybe you said you did.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Left work early. 

Heavy roughing. Back tomorrow.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Holy Kwap!!!!

Just opened the box from John!!!

Heavy sucker...

Lots of cool stuff. 

Way in the bottom....







Jimmie Hoffa!!!!!
Thanks John!!!


----------



## dancan

ZZZZ Ce Lac Airezz !!!


Hey Rob !


----------



## little possum

Wake up!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Busy zzzlacker here.....gotta run 25 gals of gas down to the boat (26 miles one way) in the truck and get back before work. Can't take that plus 2 dogs and all the other stuff with one trip in the Saab. Before dark tonight we will be on the island with the stove going and the lights on, borrowed truck in the parking spot!! Got to choose and pack a saw too....

If I don't get another post in today....Happy Thanksgiving All........u too 'nadians......seaya......


----------



## dancan

Have a good Thanksgiving on the island , watch out for the Rangers when harvesting LOL


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam.
> 
> Sight in your new 270?
> 
> Maybe you said you did.



Mornin kids!
Nope haven't yet rob..........planning on tomorrow morning!


----------



## farrell

Y'all are just way to chatty this mornin!



























Crickets chirping in the background...................


----------



## farrell

Chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp................................................






























There's them dam crickets again!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam!!!!

Have a good time at the island!!!!!

Hey Dan!!


----------



## roncoinc

Dang,,26 deg out and i'm ready to go to the shore to gather oysters and mussels for t-day.
i KNOW i'm gonna get cold !!


----------



## AU_K2500

morning fellas, busy couple weeks at work. I was hoping to slack off while the boss was gone...fat chance, got stuck doing a bunch of new products. 

Box going out to Scott and Ron today.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Dang,,26 deg out and i'm ready to go to the shore to gather oysters and mussels for t-day.
> i KNOW i'm gonna get cold !!



You lucky Ol Phart!!!

Have a good time. 

Parts there tomorrow or Friday. 

Pax


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam!!!!
> 
> Have a good time at the island!!!!!
> 
> Hey Dan!!



mornin rob!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> morning fellas, busy couple weeks at work. I was hoping to slack off while the boss was gone...fat chance, got stuck doing a bunch of new products.
> 
> Box going out to Scott and Ron today.



Whats Ron need a box for ??


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> You lucky Ol Phart!!!
> 
> Have a good time.
> 
> Parts there tomorrow or Friday.
> 
> Pax



Good time wading around in water thats below freezing ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Whats Ron need a box for ??



to put all your stuff in! duh!!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Good time wading around in water thats below freezing ??



Only good thing about being that cold is the oysters slow down and cant run away as fast


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Whats Ron need a box for ??



guess youll find out in 3-5 days....I told you what i was sending...but to your credit it has been more than a day ago.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Good time wading around in water thats below freezing ??



it sure is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great times to be had in freezing water! fishin for salmon and trout at the oak! the annual jump into my mothers pond on easter!


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> to put all your stuff in! duh!!



that too


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Good time wading around in water thats below freezing ??



I'd rather do that than work. And the perks. Fresh cold seafood.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> it sure is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great times to be had in freezing water! fishin for salmon and trout at the oak! the annual jump into my mothers pond on easter!



Don't forget duck hunting!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> guess youll find out in 3-5 days....I told you what i was sending...but to your credit it has been more than a day ago.



:msp_unsure:
Mark,,most people put thier names on laptop's..
i see you put your picture on yours !!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Don't forget duck hunting!!!!!



oh yes..............the fun to be had while freezing in the dark till its light enough for them to fly and the shooting to begin:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Only good thing about being that cold is the oysters slow down and cant run away as fast



What do you use for backup if they charge?


They must be worse than gangs of street ducks.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> What do you use for backup if they charge?
> 
> 
> They must be worse than gangs of street ducks.



I got cleats on the bottom of my boots in case they get brave


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> oh yes..............the fun to be had while freezing in the dark till its light enough for them to fly and the shooting to begin:hmm3grin2orange:



In some curvy creek they come around the corners like jets on a strafing run.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> :msp_unsure:
> Mark,,most people put thier names on laptop's..
> i see you put your picture on yours !!



That's a gorilla.....not a grape ape. Smart arse


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> :msp_unsure:
> Mark,,most people put thier names on laptop's..
> i see you put your picture on yours !!



Something tells me I may need dark glasses for this.....


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> What do you use for backup if they charge?
> 
> 
> They must be worse than gangs of street ducks.



i can see it now.....................we will find a video on youtube later.....................and there will be ron bein attacked by a vicious pack of oysters!!!!LOL

"When Oysters Attack!"


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I got cleats on the bottom of my boots in case they get brave



Safety first!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> In some curvy creek they come around the corners like jets on a strafing run.



yep thats behind my house! awesome duck huntin!!! most of the time they look like dive bombers.............come in low at treetop level then when they hit the clearing along the creek they dive in on top of ya!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> i can see it now.....................we will find a video on youtube later.....................and there will be ron bein attacked by a vicious pack of oysters!!!!LOL
> 
> "When Oysters Attack!"




Oh The Humanity!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> i can see it now.....................we will find a video on youtube later.....................and there will be ron bein attacked by a vicious pack of oysters!!!!LOL
> 
> "When Oysters Attack!"



Lucky for him, Ron had remembered his 12 Ga.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Lucky for him, Ron had remembered his 12 Ga.



the stories ron would tell bout the day the oysters fought back! and how they took two of his toes!!LOL


----------



## farrell

wheres the slug? he aint contributing to gettin to 5000 this morning!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> wheres the slug? he aint contributing to gettin to 5000 this morning!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


>



hey there he is! still in bed and snug as a bug under his fuzzy blanket!!!


----------



## farrell

wait a second! im concerned! ron..........how did you get a pic of the slug in his bed?


----------



## tbone75

Gabby SOGs this morning ! 3 pages to catch up !


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> wait a second! im concerned! ron..........how did you get a pic of the slug in his bed?



He has a webcam !


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> He has a webcam !



nice try ron! but he has dialup! no worky!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> wait a second! im concerned! ron..........how did you get a pic of the slug in his bed?



Maybe he hid a camera in my bedroom ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## farrell

hey ron........................the OL wonders if you can find her a pearl?


----------



## tbone75

Nah............would scare him to bad ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> He has a webcam !





tbone75 said:


> Maybe he hid a camera in my bedroom ! :msp_sneaky:



I really don't like where this conversation is going. As Ron White would say " things that make ya go Buuuuhhhhhh"


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I really don't like where this conversation is going. As Ron White would say " things that make ya go Buuuuhhhhhh"



Thought of several things I could say! Just can't do it.........................gross myself out ! :msp_scared:


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> I really don't like where this conversation is going. As Ron White would say " things that make ya go Buuuuhhhhhh"



atleast it didnt get explicit like with midget!


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> atleast it didnt get explicit like with midget!



This is true. Lol


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Thought of several things I could say! Just can't do it.........................gross myself out ! :msp_scared:



not good when you gross yourself out lil buddy!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> atleast it didnt get explicit like with midget!



Neekid Slug pix ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> not good when you gross yourself out lil buddy!



Very bad to gross yourself out just thinking what I could write ! :msp_mellow:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Neekid Slug pix ! :hmm3grin2orange:



no! no john! no! we already discussed this several times!!!! this is a family site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! think of the children!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> hey ron........................the OL wonders if you can find her a pearl?



She already has YOU !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Grape Ape ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> She already has YOU !!



nah...............im more like a lump of coal!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> no! no john! no! we already discussed this several times!!!! this is a family site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! think of the children!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Jerry don't have nuff bleach for that !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Jerry don't have nuff bleach for that !



no one does!:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> nah...............im more like a lump of coal!



I was thinking hemorrhoid


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I was thinking hemorrhoid



she would prolly agree! LOL


----------



## tbone75

This new stove is great ! I can get this place hot in a hurry ! Had to go shut it down ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I put a damper in to shut most of the heat off going upstairs. A lot cooler in the basement,take more to keep it warm.Upstairs gets way to hot! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Low tide 12:45
heat of the day ! 
may not be so bad


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Low tide 12:45
> heat of the day !
> may not be so bad



Good luck ! Suppose to be 60 here for the next few days ! I like that !


----------



## tbone75

Wish I had bought the bigger cart at TSC now. This one could stand to be 6" wider,I could get more in it. LOL May have to fix it so the tail gate will stay up and take the sides off? Then I could put a big load on it.


----------



## roncoinc

Grape ape machine fired up,,got time to put stuff on it 
John can delete after.
maybe put some video's on it too !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl waiting for the happy pill to kick in? Been 2 hrs. now? Been working better with the new meds.

Getting very tired of being Super Slug ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Grape ape machine fired up,,got time to put stuff on it
> John can delete after.
> maybe put some video's on it too !!



I like videos !


----------



## tbone75

Ron can you put all that carb info you have on there? I will save it on something else this time !!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I like videos !



Now all ya need is high speed....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Now all ya need is high speed....



Would if I could ! Satellite stuff is all I could get out here,just don't care for the price of it! Plus never hear anything good about it?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron can you put all that carb info you have on there? I will save it on something else this time !!



Yup


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup



Thanks Ron,that is some real good info !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron can you put all that carb info you have on there? I will save it on something else this time !!



A bunch of saw pictures you can delete,,some of my collection.
all runners.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A bunch of saw pictures you can delete,,some of my collection.
> all runners.



Gonna make me drool all over that thing !


----------



## tbone75

5 whackers and the 2 saw attachments will be here this afternoon ! All the 2 stroke ones,stihl got 3 - 4 strokes coming. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I like videos !



Even got a carb rebuild video


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Even got a carb rebuild video



This going to be GREAT !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This going to be GREAT !!



Couple movies from the 40's of giant redwood trees being cut down


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Couple movies from the 40's of giant redwood trees being cut down



I would like to see that !

Ron thanks very very much for all your trouble !

Mark,thanks for the puter too !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I would like to see that !
> 
> Ron thanks very very much for all your trouble !
> 
> Mark,thanks for the puter too !



No problem. This way your less likely to break your hip falling down those stairs when you get in a "hurry"


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> No problem. This way your less likely to break your hip falling down those stairs when you get in a "hurry"



Dang smart azz kids ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

Out doin some car shopping.........the wife wanted to try to get it by herself.......see how it goes? Lookin at an 06 Chevy impala......it's shiney!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooterbum

Man don't never take pretzels from the box that your 4 year old has had. They were ABL (already been licked).

Seems she likes to lick all the salt off and put em' back. LOL!!!


----------



## Scooterbum

Afternoon all !!! Bout' set my cutters on fire this morning cuttin' flames.........................


----------



## farrell

Scooterbum said:


> Man don't never take pretzels from the box that your 4 year old has had. They were ABL (already been licked).
> 
> Seems she likes to lick all the salt off and put em' back. LOL!!!



Dude that's gross.......but been there done that! Gotta love them kids!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Man don't never take pretzels from the box that your 4 year old has had. They were ABL (already been licked).
> 
> Seems she likes to lick all the salt off and put em' back. LOL!!!



LMAO !! I had forgot about them days ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Afternoon all !!! Bout' set my cutters on fire this morning cuttin' flames.........................



You and your bright ideas ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Go posting that neat stuff you can do !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> LMAO !! I had forgot about them days ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm fortunate enough to be able to relive them again.
Was into my 5th pretzel when I noticed though LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Man don't never take pretzels from the box that your 4 year old has had. They were ABL (already been licked).
> 
> Seems she likes to lick all the salt off and put em' back. LOL!!!



Yeah. My Lil kid could sit down to a PB&J and a Grape Nehi. 

Two minutes later half the sandwich would be in the bottle and half on the kid......

She was happy. Child magic. 

Morning all!!! 

John!!! Haven't even got to the bottom of the box yet!!

Thank you Oh Great One.


----------



## Scooterbum

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. My Lil kid could sit down to a PB&J and a Grape Nehi.
> 
> Two minutes later half the sandwich would be in the bottle and half on the kid......
> 
> She was happy. Child magic.
> 
> Morning all!!!
> 
> John!!! Haven't even got to the bottom of the box yet!!
> 
> Thank you Oh Great One.




Gotta love them floaters when you get your drink back.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Gotta love them floaters when you get your drink back.



If you notice them first. Lol


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> A bunch of saw pictures you can delete,,some of my collection.
> all runners.



Now the truth will becoming out on all the Stihls.


----------



## sefh3

Scooterbum said:


> Man don't never take pretzels from the box that your 4 year old has had. They were ABL (already been licked).
> 
> Seems she likes to lick all the salt off and put em' back. LOL!!!



Oh the glory days.


----------



## sefh3

Scooterbum said:


> Gotta love them floaters when you get your drink back.



Just don't drink the milk after them. It hides the floaters....


----------



## AU_K2500

Boxes went out. 

Scott: 03120860000069863666

Ron: 03120860000069863673


----------



## farrell

Only in America can you buy a new car and get a new rifle for buying the new car! Freakin SWEET!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Oh poor Uncle Rob !!

comercial size SS sink,almost a bushel in there 








about 200 of em 
@ $1+ ea = ?


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Oh poor Uncle Rob !!
> 
> comercial size SS sink,almost a bushel in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 200 of em
> @ $1+ ea = ?



Now to pop some of them puppies OPEn !!
fried oysters tonite !! 
battered,deep fried that is.


----------



## roncoinc

While i was down the coast i think i saw Robin's boat ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> While i was down the coast i think i saw Robin's boat ??



He working on it again ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh poor Uncle Rob !!
> 
> comercial size SS sink,almost a bushel in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 200 of em
> @ $1+ ea = ?



Nice haul there Ron !


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Just don't drink the milk after them. It hides the floaters....



I will be doing a little of that again soon ! Daughter is due Dec. 9th. Getting very close ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Got that 266 parts saw today.put the coil in the 61,fired right up ! But i had the rope in one hand the saw in the other ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I tried the part with plug wire first,case it was the easy piece to change. LOL That did it ! So I guess the other half should be good?
The 266SE isn't in bad shape,just missing a lot. No side covers,wrap handle,carb,muffler and top cover but the P&C is good.
If I could remember what box the Husky parts are in,I may have some of the parts it needs? Maybe next year some time? LOL


----------



## tbone75

UPS just brought some whackers! LOL Fred-X was here earlier with 2. LOL And the mail lady brought me the 266 today ! Just like Christmas today !


----------



## tbone75

I will go unbox the whackers for a pic. Back in a few.


----------



## sefh3

where in the world did you find all these wackers?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Oh poor Uncle Rob !!
> 
> comercial size SS sink,almost a bushel in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 200 of em
> @ $1+ ea = ?




Worth more than that. They are fresh!!! 

I should have delvivered the dam parts!!!!!

YOU BE MEEN!!!!!!!!

Glad you did well.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Ron ;

You ever do them in the microwave. 

Not kidding. 

Saw it in Americas Test Kitchen.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> where in the world did you find all these wackers?



Flea bay. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Whackers and saw attachments .


----------



## tbone75

Uncle Rob , the OL brought this home today. Never see any like this before? Said its 20 bucks a tube !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Uncle Rob , the OL brought this home today. Never see any like this before? Said its 20 bucks a tube !



Yup. Less messy. Not a liquid.


----------



## dancan

John ! Since you got the lathe up and runnin' , machine up some hand cranks to fit the saw heads for Christmas gifts LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Whackers and saw attachments .



You done well pilgrim.....


----------



## farrell

Prolly go pick up the new rifle (savage axis) that we got with the new car (2011 chevy impala) tomorrow! Not sure of caliber yet? Would like .223 or .22-250 for chucks! Been a good day! Plus last of work for a week!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Prolly go pick up the new rifle (savage axis) that we got with the new car (2011 chevy impala) tomorrow! Not sure of caliber yet? Would like .223 or .22-250 for chucks! Been a good day! Plus last of work for a week!!!!!!



Yippee!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Yippee!!!!!



Rob are you bein sarcastic again?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Rob are you bein sarcastic again?



It was a valid and sincere "Yippee"

Id go 223. LOT cheaper to shoot.


----------



## roncoinc

Tease Uncle Rob 








Kinda look like SLUG's on the half shell !!!!! LOL !!!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Tease Uncle Rob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda look like SLUG's on the half shell !!!!! LOL !!!



Mmm, those sure look good Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Mmm, those sure look good Ron.



Oh they are,,,yes,,,they are,,vewy good,,yes,,mmmm,,,,goooood,,,,yes,,,,deep fried soon,,pix to follow !!


----------



## roncoinc

Anti virus instaled on " Le Machine " or fpr John should it be " La Machine " ??

now to put more "stuff" on it


----------



## roncoinc

I have pix of where i went oyster hunting but the landlubbers may feel slighted


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Tease Uncle Rob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda look like SLUG's on the half shell !!!!! LOL !!!



That is beyond regular MEEN...

That is dead puppy MEEN.......

I'm going to go cry myself to sleep.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It was a valid and sincere "Yippee"
> 
> Id go 223. LOT cheaper to shoot.



.223 :big_smile:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Tease Uncle Rob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda look like SLUG's on the half shell !!!!! LOL !!!



Dang I aint that UGLY ! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I have pix of where i went oyster hunting but the landlubbers may feel slighted



Lets see ! :msp_smile:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> .223 :big_smile:



Ditto.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Oh they are,,,yes,,,they are,,vewy good,,yes,,mmmm,,,,goooood,,,,yes,,,,deep fried soon,,pix to follow !!



im pretty jealous, send some of those down in a cooler with some dry ice!!! 

what anti-virus you using? 

you get my email.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> im pretty jealous, send some of those down in a cooler with some dry ice!!!
> 
> what anti-virus you using?
> 
> you get my email.



Using AVG..
got your emai..


----------



## dancan

I suppose John could get a virus on dailup , who knows what he's lookin' at late at night when he can't sleep , EeeeBay he says LOL 
Microsoft security essentials should be enough .


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Using AVG..
> got your emai..



huh, never heard of it before now. Looks like good stuff.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Lets see ! :msp_smile:



To the left of this pic the bay narrows down into what they call "furbur" straights.
the start of the river that has the world 7th strongest current.
actually this "bay" or 'estuarry" altogether has seven rivers running into it.
the tide comes up to the brown grass in the forground.
the oyster beds are out front.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> To the left of this pic the bay narrows down into what they call "furbur" straights.
> the start of the river that has the world 7th strongest current.
> actually this "bay" or 'estuarry" altogether has seven rivers running into it.
> the tide comes up to the brown grass in the forground.
> the oyster beds are out front.



That looks as nice as any place we have here ! 
I must be meen because I'd show all kinds of coast line pics on the net but never a pic of a clamming/mussel/oyster spot and description of where it's at LOL
But I'd gladly take anyone there blindfolded .


----------



## roncoinc

Accross the bay that hill is 1,000 ft above sea level..
at low tide these rocks can be seen and can wade in and hunt oysters..
the size of this bay/estuarry is huge,almost the size of Rhode Island..
shooting the pic into the sun didnt make a good pic.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Oh poor Uncle Rob !!
> 
> comercial size SS sink,almost a bushel in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 200 of em
> @ $1+ ea = ?



They won't be as nice but I'm buying oysters on the way home and making oyster dressing in the slow cooker tomorrow for my mom. 















And me!! ;-))


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , I drove a vehicle in for service today , one of them big hunter type guys , A new package of these was on the passenger seat LOL








Reflective Trail Markers | Hunter's Specialties


----------



## roncoinc

The Ol gathering mussels while i was taking a break.
i know who owns the island and there is a camp on it..
this is dead low tide,,the ridge of rocks in front dissapears as tide comes in..








All in all a nice day to spend at the tide line.
sun came out nice and it warmed up and a beutifull sky line..


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Accross the bay that hill is 1,000 ft above sea level..
> at low tide these rocks can be seen and can wade in and hunt oysters..
> the size of this bay/estuarry is huge,almost the size of Rhode Island..
> shooting the pic into the sun didnt make a good pic.




Nice pics Ron.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , I drove a vehicle in for service today , one of them big hunter type guys , A new package of these was on the passenger seat LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflective Trail Markers | Hunter's Specialties



LOL,...Bet he had all the latest hunting accessories, those bright trailmarkers are so necessary to go 100' into the woods.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...Bet he had all the latest hunting accessories, those bright trailmarkers are so necessary to go 100' into the woods.



Sure did LOL


----------



## dancan

He was complaining that the paving crew was making too much noise by his deer hunting spot so he's going to order an electronic coyote call and go 'yote hunting with his new 270 Savage LOL


----------



## roncoinc

SORRY uncle Rob !!!

you can have the leftovers if you want ??
three of us ate like 60 of em !!


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , I drove a vehicle in for service today , one of them big hunter type guys , A new package of these was on the passenger seat LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflective Trail Markers | Hunter's Specialties



What you need those to find Jerry's shop to get your saw fixed. Leave one every 5 steps.


----------



## dancan

If (I was able) I'd head in that direction through the woods I'd make it to Jerry's garage , if I'd miss it I'd hit some lakes that would tell what direction to turn , I don't need them LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> SORRY uncle Rob !!!
> 
> you can have the leftovers if you want ??
> three of us ate like 60 of em !!



I'm still stuffed on wings but that sure looks good .


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> If (I was able) I'd head in that direction through the woods I'd make it to Jerry's garage , if I'd miss it I'd hit some lakes that would tell what direction to turn , I don't need them LOL



Much easier to drop them off in the back of his truck...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> He was complaining that the paving crew was making too much noise by his deer hunting spot so he's going to order an electronic coyote call and go 'yote hunting with his new 270 Savage LOL



The most often followed rules of thumb is to never go in the woods so far that you can`t hear the traffic.....LOL.....Roadies....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Stuff in the mail today..
i got a like new saw these go with.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'm still stuffed on wings but that sure looks good .



AH !! ,, you know what GOOD food looks like !! 

and it aint no damn cod cheeks or tounges either !!


----------



## sefh3

I betcha John would fry those puppies up.


----------



## sefh3

If he eats his steaks well done, I'm sure the oysters would need to be fried so they are well done.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> AH !! ,, you know what GOOD food looks like !!
> 
> and it aint no damn cod cheeks or tounges either !!



We leave that stuff for the tourists so they can taste "traditional" food and keep the good stuff hidden LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> SORRY uncle Rob !!!
> 
> you can have the leftovers if you want ??
> three of us ate like 60 of em !!




Cold. MEEN. Cold. 

I work weekends. 

Check for spark on a Stihl again. 

In Next Day Car them up to you. 

During season of course.


----------



## dancan

Johns deep fried well cooked oysters .


----------



## tbone75

Got to say them oysters do look good. Oyster dressing is the only kind I like !


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Cold. MEEN. Cold.
> 
> I work weekends.
> 
> Check for spark on a Stihl again.
> 
> In Next Day Car them up to you.
> 
> During season of course.



Hey rob, 

Working on anything good tonight?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Johns deep fried well cooked oysters .



Naw Dan,,thats his chicken nuggetts !!


----------



## AU_K2500

good evening gents, 

busy day at work, only have one more day till a nice four day weekend, and turkey day! 

Had a sad thought earlier, wont have any parts or new projects to work on over the break, Crap....


----------



## roncoinc

Boring crowd tonite..

you all get a failing grade..

TIME !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Boring crowd tonite..
> 
> you all get a failing grade..
> 
> TIME !!



I just get back and you go to bed ! Dang Ol Phart ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Naw Dan,,thats his chicken nuggetts !!



A little more round they could be deer nuggets ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey rob,
> 
> Working on anything good tonight?



More heavy roughing before LP. Liquid Penetrant. Check for casting flaws. Leave about .060 on everything.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> More heavy roughing before LP. Liquid Penetrant. Check for casting flaws. Leave about .060 on everything.



Sounds interesting. 

What are the parts?


----------



## tbone75

Ron is right ! You guys are boring tonight ! :msp_angry:


----------



## AU_K2500

No lie.....AS is slow. 

Slow as a slug on a hot day......covered in salt.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> No lie.....AS is slow.
> 
> Slow as a slug on a hot day......covered in salt.



Dam that is just plain MEEN ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Sounds interesting.
> 
> What are the parts?



Suction bells for vertical pumps


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ron is right ! You guys are boring tonight ! :msp_angry:



Yes John. Tonight I am boring and turning. It's my job. 

On a non pun interesting. 

My nephew looks like Leo Gordon in his mug shot when he was young. Leo's mug shot. My nephew doesn't have one. 

I could have ended that sentence with "yet". 

Na. Good kid


----------



## Stihl 041S

Onions and celery sautéing in butter. 

Sausage frying. 

Getting ready for turkey and dressing tomorrow. 

Bacon laced across the top of the turkey.


----------



## dancan

zzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZLackerzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!!!!

Hey Rob !


----------



## little possum

Uncle Dan! Is it cool up there? Waiting for you yanks to send me some ducks  

Good morning. Off to work for a short day I hope (6-10) Then to pickup the loader for my tractor and the waterpump replacement stuff for the skiff..


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Uncle Dan! Is it cool up there? Waiting for you yanks to send me some ducks
> 
> Good morning. Off to work for a short day I hope (6-10) Then to pickup the loader for my tractor and the waterpump replacement stuff for the skiff..




Good luck. On your day LP. 

Hey Dan


----------



## dancan

Right now temps are running around 29 at night to 48 daytime but the cold is on the way so the ducks will be there soon .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Right now temps are running around 29 at night to 48 daytime but the cold is on the way so the ducks will be there soon .



About the same temps here. 

Night all.


----------



## AU_K2500

Nothing but slackers, as far as the eye can see......


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Nothing but slackers, as far as the eye can see......




Hey !!!
I been busy !!
now TWO gig of ram in this laptop.
battery last for 1 1/2 hrs unplugged.
on here right now using it.
just need to put some fun stuff on it for John,,you know,slow simple stuff


----------



## roncoinc

Bacon Mayonnaise
•1 egg yolk 
•¾ t. Dijon mustard 
•1 t. freshly squeezed lime juice 
•Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste 
•½ c. liquid bacon fat
Combine egg yolk, mustard and lemon juice in the small bowl of a food process or in a blender. Season with salt and pepper. Have bacon fat in liquid form, but not hot. With the machine running, gradually add bacon fat until mixture starts to stiffen and emulsify, about 2 minutes. Once it starts to emulsify, you can add fat more quickly. If mayonnaise is too thick, blend in 1 tablespoon of boiling water to thin it. Adjust seasoning to taste. Serve with BLT sandwiches. Makes about 1 cup of mayonnaise.


----------



## roncoinc

" Considering the energy content of both fuels, if heating oil is $4.00/gallon, you could afford to pay more than $500 a cord for seasoned hardwood and $470 per ton for wood pellets to get an equivalent amount of heat. "


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Hey !!!
> I been busy !!
> now TWO gig of ram in this laptop.
> battery last for 1 1/2 hrs unplugged.
> on here right now using it.
> just need to put some fun stuff on it for John,,you know,slow simple stuff



It deffinetly needed boost in RAM. Glad the battery holds for a little while. In case the power goes out or something. 

Slow and simple is the perfect speed for a slug.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> " Considering the energy content of both fuels, if heating oil is $4.00/gallon, you could afford to pay more than $500 a cord for seasoned hardwood and $470 per ton for wood pellets to get an equivalent amount of heat. "



I have one of them pellet stoves in the basement also. LOL Just cost to much to use it,works great !


----------



## roncoinc

T-day story..

A friend of mine,my age recently lost his Dad so he moved into the house to take care of his widowed mom that is in a wheelchair.
this thanksgiving they were to go for dinner to a relatives house.
That person is now in the hospital in Boston and will be awhile so the rest of the family is going there to spend the day.
this leaves my friend and his handicapped mom alone for the holiday missing the old man..be a tough day for them.
Was talking to the Ol about it.
she is cooking a turkey dinner here today for me to bring over and have with them tomorrow 
the OL is going to the grandkids for dinner and i will be at my friends and i hope it cheers them up


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> T-day story..
> 
> A friend of mine,my age recently lost his Dad so he moved into the house to take care of his widowed mom that is in a wheelchair.
> this thanksgiving they were to go for dinner to a relatives house.
> That person is now in the hospital in Boston and will be awhile so the rest of the family is going there to spend the day.
> this leaves my friend and his handicapped mom alone for the holiday missing the old man..be a tough day for them.
> Was talking to the Ol about it.
> she is cooking a turkey dinner here today for me to bring over and have with them tomorrow
> the OL is going to the grandkids for dinner and i will be at my friends and i hope it cheers them up



Ron your a good man ! I know that will cheer them up a bunch !


----------



## tbone75

Rough night, couldn't stay in bed. LOL 3 am I took a pill and finally stayed there a while ! LOL

UPS should bring my other 4 stroke whackers today. I have all winter to get them fixed up.


----------



## tbone75

Ron you know of any good places to get a battery for the lap top? I may get one later on.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you know of any good places to get a battery for the lap top? I may get one later on.



Didnt you read that the battery is fine ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Didnt you read that the battery is fine ?



Last an hour and a half. Is that good for one of them?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Last an hour and a half. Is that good for one of them?



For one that old a machine it is normal.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> For one that old a machine it is normal.



OK I had no idea? LOL


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> T-day story..
> 
> A friend of mine,my age recently lost his Dad so he moved into the house to take care of his widowed mom that is in a wheelchair.
> this thanksgiving they were to go for dinner to a relatives house.
> That person is now in the hospital in Boston and will be awhile so the rest of the family is going there to spend the day.
> this leaves my friend and his handicapped mom alone for the holiday missing the old man..be a tough day for them.
> Was talking to the Ol about it.
> she is cooking a turkey dinner here today for me to bring over and have with them tomorrow
> the OL is going to the grandkids for dinner and i will be at my friends and i hope it cheers them up



Good for you and your OL to take the time and share with your family and friends. Your a good man and I don't care what Dan says!!!!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I have one of them pellet stoves in the basement also. LOL Just cost to much to use it,works great !



Is that one of the corn burners?


----------



## tbone75

The OL is wanting to get on face book,so I may have to break down and get satellite crap yet ! She has been bugging me about getting on there for over a year now. LOL
I guess if I do that I will need something so I can run 2 puters at the same time? I know what it will be like if she gets to playing on there! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Last an hour and a half. Is that good for one of them?



Ron is good. He has really cleaned that computer up....basically started from scratch. The problem was it sat on my desk plugged in constantly. Batteries can't stand being plugged in that long. Just like a cordless drill. Now adays the chargers will.regulate what's being supplied to the battery and actually "read" the charge of the battery and stop charging when it has reached full charge.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Is that one of the corn burners?



It will burn corn if you mix it 50/50.I tried that some,but it was a real pain to clean the corn and mix it.Plus it made a lot more crap to clean out of the stove.
Just pellets , very little ash !
If I would just use it upstairs , bet I would only use a bag a day. And stihl have to open windows ! In the basement I would use 3 or more bags a day !
They do work very nice and easy ! Think the OL gave 2500.00 for it 10 years ago.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Good for you and your wife to take the time and share with your family and friends. Your a good man and I don't care what Dan says!!!!



You gonna get yelled at ! They aint married !


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> You gonna get yelled at ! They aint married !



That's ok he can yell all he wants. He's stihl a good man for doing what he's doing.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> You gonna get yelled at ! They aint married !



I fixed it.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> It will burn corn if you mix it 50/50.I tried that some,but it was a real pain to clean the corn and mix it.Plus it made a lot more crap to clean out of the stove.
> Just pellets , very little ash !
> If I would just use it upstairs , bet I would only use a bag a day. And stihl have to open windows ! In the basement I would use 3 or more bags a day !
> They do work very nice and easy ! Think the OL gave 2500.00 for it 10 years ago.



I always wondered how they would do in the shop. I need to find something soon. It's getting cold out there.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I always wondered how they would do in the shop. I need to find something soon. It's getting cold out there.



A small shop,one of them would run you out ! LOL They heat up real fast too ! If you happen to get one,don't buy that jell fire starter stuff,use a propane torch ! Starts faster and easier ! You don't need a chimney for it either,just run the pipe through the wall with a elbow pointing down. They have forced draft.


----------



## AU_K2500

Still waiting from LP about 330 parts.

Ordered my carb kit for it


Gonna have to find something to piddle with...I really need some projects!


----------



## tbone75

Got a Troy Built mini tiller here now. LOL Tecumseh 49cc 2 stroke motor on it! First one I have seen,just needs a carb kit and spark plug. Says to run 24 to 1 mix in it. 4 or 5 years old,just let set with fuel in it.

Has a Tilly cab , but I have no idea what numbers to look up for the kit? Got to do some searching?

Looks like the motor bolts to a plate then to the tiller. Not sure if the smaller ones do the same?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Still waiting from LP about 330 parts.
> 
> Ordered my carb kit for it
> 
> 
> Gonna have to find something to piddle with...I really need some projects!



Piddle with the OL ! Honey Moon over all ready ?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Piddle with the OL ! Honey Moon over all ready ?



I've got time for work and play.besides that's none of your business. Lol.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Got a Troy Built mini tiller here now. LOL Tecumseh 49cc 2 stroke motor on it! First one I have seen,just needs a carb kit and spark plug. Says to run 24 to 1 mix in it. 4 or 5 years old,just let set with fuel in it.
> 
> Has a Tilly cab , but I have no idea what numbers to look up for the kit? Got to do some searching?
> 
> Looks like the motor bolts to a plate then to the tiller. Not sure if the smaller ones do the same?



Post a picture. I might have one here for it.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Piddle with the OL ! Honey Moon over all ready ?



They don't last long.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Got a Troy Built mini tiller here now. LOL Tecumseh 49cc 2 stroke motor on it! First one I have seen,just needs a carb kit and spark plug. Says to run 24 to 1 mix in it. 4 or 5 years old,just let set with fuel in it.
> 
> Has a Tilly cab , but I have no idea what numbers to look up for the kit? Got to do some searching?
> 
> Looks like the motor bolts to a plate then to the tiller. Not sure if the smaller ones do the same?




I would tell you to look up Donnyboy on YouTube....but then I remembered.....

He does a lot of work with Tecumseh motors....really good videos.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> They don't last long.



Interwebs says your coils should be there Friday. Sorry it took me a little longer to get them out.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Got a Troy Built mini tiller here now. LOL Tecumseh 49cc 2 stroke motor on it! First one I have seen,just needs a carb kit and spark plug. Says to run 24 to 1 mix in it. 4 or 5 years old,just let set with fuel in it.
> 
> Has a Tilly cab , but I have no idea what numbers to look up for the kit? Got to do some searching?
> 
> Looks like the motor bolts to a plate then to the tiller. Not sure if the smaller ones do the same?



Good little tiller, just don't bust too many rocks with it. Trannie is the weak link. Solid motor though.
Eazzy peazzy to work on though, if you can fix a pull-on you fix these. 

Tecumseh model should be a TC-II


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Interwebs says your coils should be there Friday. Sorry it took me a little longer to get them out.



I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Got a Troy Built mini tiller here now. LOL Tecumseh 49cc 2 stroke motor on it! First one I have seen,just needs a carb kit and spark plug. Says to run 24 to 1 mix in it. 4 or 5 years old,just let set with fuel in it.
> 
> Has a Tilly cab , but I have no idea what numbers to look up for the kit? Got to do some searching?
> 
> Looks like the motor bolts to a plate then to the tiller. Not sure if the smaller ones do the same?



Try this. http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com...ecumseh_TC-TM_Engines_Service_Information.pdf


----------



## Stihl 041S

Well dad been to PT. 

Mom to get flowers for tomorrow. 

Turkey salt and peppered. Stuffed with apples onions and celery. 

Sent John a pic the bird. A strip of bacon on the top. 

Hi all. 

Kept the bacon recipe Ron. 

I salute your kindness Ron. Guilty pleasure. ;-))

Finally sit down.


----------



## tbone75

This little tiller is for a guy I use to work with. Went to the Tilly web site,think I got it? LOL HU series,ordered one on flea bay,6.44 shipped ! Not bad at all !

Thanks for the help guys ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> This little tiller is for a guy I use to work with. Went to the Tilly web site,think I got it? LOL HU series,ordered one on flea bay,6.44 shipped ! Not bad at all !
> 
> Thanks for the help guys ! :msp_thumbsup:



Hey John!!!!!


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Good for you and your OL to take the time and share with your family and friends. Your a good man and I don't care what Dan says!!!!



I heard that !!!!
I've never said anything bad , this is a family oriented site after all .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> The OL is wanting to get on face book,so I may have to break down and get satellite crap yet ! She has been bugging me about getting on there for over a year now. LOL
> I guess if I do that I will need something so I can run 2 puters at the same time? I know what it will be like if she gets to playing on there! LOL



The Sat modem should be able to be plugged into a wireless router and presto , the laptop will work , just pickup some cheap USB wireless dongles and your 'puters will be wireless .


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Nothing but slackers, as far as the eye can see......



8:55 am when you posted that , I'm on coffee cup # 6 , I have already , made myself breakfast , lunch for my daughter , been on the road for an hour , been to the library , opened up the shop , read yesterday's notes , moved cars around , ordered parts, talked to customers , moved more cars around , ordered more stuff , got one employee working on a vehicle , fixed an undercoat gun , got the second employee working on a vehicle and kicked a piece of junk HuusKee out the door so the travelling scrap scavengers could make 50 cents .
Yup , your right , slacker but I did have some fresh seafood for supper :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Try this. http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com...ecumseh_TC-TM_Engines_Service_Information.pdf



Thanks Scott ! Got all that saved ! Will be real handy for me !


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> 8:55 am when you posted that , I'm on coffee cup # 6 , I have already , made myself breakfast , lunch for my daughter , been on the road for an hour , been to the library , opened up the shop , read yesterday's notes , moved cars around , ordered parts, talked to customers , moved more cars around , ordered more stuff , got one employee working on a vehicle , fixed an undercoat gun , got the second employee working on a vehicle and kicked a ipiece of junk HuusKee out the door so the travelling scrap scavengers could make 50 cents .
> Yup , your right , slacker but I did have some fresh seafood for supper :msp_smile:




Well......uhhh....umm......it was only 6:55 here, yeah.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Well......uhhh....umm......it was only 6:55 here, yeah.



Cup 3 and pullin' outa the library parkin' lot LOL


----------



## tbone75

Rest of the 4 stroke whackers ! LOL


----------



## dancan

John , you should get a sign at the end of your drive that says "Dealer" !


----------



## dancan

Woops I meen "Small Engine Dealer" at the end of your drive LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The Sat modem should be able to be plugged into a wireless router and presto , the laptop will work , just pickup some cheap USB wireless dongles and your 'puters will be wireless .



I could like that ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

holy chit, how much MT. Dew do you buy at a time????


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , you should get a sign at the end of your drive that says "Dealer" !



Its only a hobby !!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> holy chit, how much MT. Dew do you buy at a time????



The OL usually gets 20 cases at a time. LOL But only if its on sale ! Always a few months between sales on it. Everyone here drinks it ! Me,her our kids,don't last very dang long ! Even my Nephews when they stop by !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Its only a hobby !!



And you're in a river in Egypt...........


----------



## tbone75

That bag of peanuts was just from today's load ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And you're in a river in Egypt...........



Found a good deal , what can I do?  I went through a chit load of whackers last year ! Have a total of 20 right now ! I think 15 of them need something ? LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey John , you musta seen this ad ....







because I see you've got


----------



## tbone75

Got to hit the store again ! OL is out of eggs ! BRB


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> The OL usually gets 20 cases at a time. LOL But only if its on sale ! Always a few months between sales on it. Everyone here drinks it ! Me,her our kids,don't last very dang long ! Even my Nephews when they stop by !



damn, how many kids you got? lol

i used to buy beer about like that. lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Makin the dressing and Ma keeps stealing the oysters!!!!!!!

Ever try to fight a MEEN Ol lady with a cattle prod?????


----------



## dancan

John , I've used adapters from this company Adapters &ndash; Airlink101® , they start at about 10 bucks and go up , worked fine for me , their routers are dependable as well , sell a few from your collection and you'll be Wow , I may have overdone physio and may have to try half a cotton candy able to get sat for the wife for Xmas .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Turkeys done. 

Bacon stuck to the skin. Ka-Ching!!!!!!

Drippings will make killer gravy ...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Makin the dressing and Ma keeps stealing the oysters!!!!!!!
> 
> Ever try to fight a MEEN Ol lady with a cattle prod?????



You lost even before you started ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Oyster dressing is the only kind I will eat ! Haven't had any since Grand Ma passed many years ago.

Haven't had a Turkey dinner that good since either. Mom comes real close,but not just like it!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Turkeys done.
> 
> Bacon stuck to the skin. Ka-Ching!!!!!!
> 
> Drippings will make killer gravy ...



There was turkey under all that bacon ? Looked like a bacon ball !


----------



## dancan

:msp_smile: Woops , might be a little more than half LOL
Ole #7 sure helps .


----------



## dancan

Hey look , I found a saw for Sparky !







It has spark !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Laid my friend to rest today, hardly a dry eye in the place, only 49 years old. Curch in East Chezzectcook filled past capacity.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Laid my friend to rest today, hardly a dry eye in the place, only 49 years old. Curch in East Chezzectcook filled past capacity.



Tilting a glass .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Laid my friend to rest today, hardly a dry eye in the place, only 49 years old. Curch in East Chezzectcook filled past capacity.



Way to young . Very sorry Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

The OL is making Pecan pies ! First time she has tried? LOL Blackberry for a back up ! LOL Custard pie for her Dad. YUK !


----------



## dancan

Mmmm , pecan pie , mmmmm.....


----------



## tbone75

Fresh out of the oven !!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Looks daum good to me !!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I heard that !!!!
> I've never said anything bad , this is a family oriented site after all .



But you never say anything GOOD !! DANce around that !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> The Sat modem should be able to be plugged into a wireless router and presto , the laptop will work , just pickup some cheap USB wireless dongles and your 'puters will be wireless .



The lappy going his way is wireless..


----------



## dancan

I can't dance ..................yet .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The lappy going his way is wireless..



Think this new puter is set up for it?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> The lappy going his way is wireless..



I meant for the desktops that he already has instead of running cat all over the house .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I can't dance ..................yet .



Couple more shots and some cotton candy,bet you will think you can ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Couple more shots and some cotton candy,bet you will think you can ! :hmm3grin2orange:



It's taken me an awful long time but I've learnt when I've had enough , most of the time .


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well......uhhh....umm......it was only 6:55 here, yeah.



Well,,he's on atlantic time,,ahead of eastern time,ahead of your time..
so he thinks he gets up early,,and when you go to bed when it's drk under the table he can get 10 hrs sleep and still be up a couple hrs before anybody else.
would be like me going down at 8pm,,,,8 hrs in bed get me up at 4 am...still be up before him even being in a later time zone ...
dont let him fool ya,, !!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Think this new puter is set up for it?



I have been running it wireless.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I meant for the desktops that he already has instead of running cat all over the house .



He's got plenty cat's,,no problem.'


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> But you never say anything GOOD !! DANce around that !



You'll stihl not hear me say anything bad .
The article I read in your local paper said alot about you in the short article but I may say things that I don't meen :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> There was turkey under all that bacon ? Looked like a bacon ball !



Yeah. Lattice keeps it from falling off without holes from toothpicks

1:10 bacon to bird


----------



## dancan

I fur-got about the cat(s) he's got .
I like my Zzz's all at one , no cat naps during the day for me , I might miss out on a saw deal or sumthin' durin' the day yet John seems to find the saw and whacker deals when nobody's lookin ' LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Lattice keeps it from falling off without holes from toothpicks
> 
> 1:10 bacon to bird



You ever try to sneak the batteries out of her cattle prod?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I fur-got about the cat(s) he's got .
> I like my Zzz's all at one , no cat naps during the day for me , I might miss out on a saw deal or sumthin' durin' the day yet John seems to find the saw and whacker deals when nobody's lookin ' LOL



Always looking for a deal !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You ever try to sneak the batteries out of her cattle prod?



Wears 2 in cross draw holsters..


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Wears 2 in cross draw holsters..



Tell her to let me know if you get out of hand, I will send a pair of tasers ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Wears 2 in cross draw holsters..



They want her for the next Avengers movie.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Mmmm cracker barrel! Tastes like home!


----------



## tbone75

Who needs a whacker ?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Mmmm cracker barrel! Tastes like home!



Chicken Livers !


----------



## tbone75

Turkey Livers ! Very good too !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Who needs a whacker ?



Don't give Ma any ideas!!!!!!

Course she couldn't sneak up on me any more........

I'll ask her.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Who needs a whacker ?





tbone75 said:


> Chicken Livers !



Yrs and yes.....with a chainsaw attachment!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Don't give Ma any ideas!!!!!!
> 
> Course she couldn't sneak up on me any more........
> 
> I'll ask her.



No problem ! Got an letric one !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Who needs a whacker ?



Got the wackers covered quite well but I could use a clearing saw.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Yrs and yes.....with a chainsaw attachment!



Only had 2 , both spoken for,sorry . I am looking for more !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got the wackers covered quite well but I could use a clearing saw.



What is it you call a brush saw? A big whacker with a blade?


----------



## tbone75

Put wood in the stove this morning,just now filled it again. Been warm today so didn't need it much,just in the basement was all today. The damper I put in to shut off the upstairs works out great ! Bet I won't use half the wood I usually do !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What is it you call a brush saw? A big whacker with a blade?



Yes John,..they have a straight shaft and can take circular saw blades or dual string trimmer heads. Sometimes called a spacing saw they can clear a lot of small stuff quickly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What is it you call a brush saw? A big whacker with a blade?



https://www.google.ca/search?q=fs+550+stihl&hl=en&safe=off&tbo=u&tbm=isch&source=univ&sa=X&ei=f4-tUL_PMInk0gHYvICQBQ&sqi=2&ved=0CEIQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=447


----------



## Stihl 041S

Turkey-Bacon Gravy is now one of the four food groups!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Put wood in the stove this morning,just now filled it again. Been warm today so didn't need it much,just in the basement was all today. The damper I put in to shut off the upstairs works out great ! Bet I won't use half the wood I usually do !





It should work great when the real cold weather gets here, less wood use is a good thing in your case, less work putting it in the house then the stove, less ashes to take out. A slug should really like that!!!....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> https://www.google.ca/search?q=fs+550+stihl&hl=en&safe=off&tbo=u&tbm=isch&source=univ&sa=X&ei=f4-tUL_PMInk0gHYvICQBQ&sqi=2&ved=0CEIQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=447



Got one of them,Weedeater or Poulan brand?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got one of them,Weedeater or Poulan brand?



Both green, not shure but I think Poulan makes the Weedeater line.


----------



## tbone75

Brush cutter pic and other whackers waiting to get fixed. 4 on the right in the second pic were freebies ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Brush cutter pic and other whackers waiting to get fixed. 4 on the right in the second pic were freebies ! LOL



:monkey:


----------



## tbone75

Pix help? :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Its a BC3100 Weedeater brand,needs a carb gasket.Put a kit in it but broke the gasket.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> :monkey:



Brain fart !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Both green, not shure but I think Poulan makes the Weedeater line.



Yep , same thing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Pix help? :bang:



Went back and looked at picts that someone opened and reposted for you, I can see two green powerheads in the back right hand corner, can`t see the shafts in those picts. I can`t open your picts no more, they`s too small for me to see since I shrunk them down to 1/2"X 1/2" squares....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Brain fart !



LOL.....:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Went back and looked at picts that someone opened and reposted for you, I can see two green powerheads in the back right hand corner, can`t see the shafts in those picts. I can`t open your picts no more, they`s too small for me to see since I shrunk them down to 1/2"X 1/2" squares....LOL



Its in there,can't see much of it. Big straight shaft,handle bars with the trimmer head on it. I don't have a blade for it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL.....:msp_scared:



I have a lot of them,it seems ? Dam happy pills!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have a lot of them,it seems ? Dam happy pills!



I don`t take any pills and still have them brain farts....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t take any pills and still have them brain farts....LOL



Maybe its older age? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time.



Nite Jerry


----------



## AU_K2500

evening fellas


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Mark. 

Hey John.


----------



## AU_K2500

hey Rob, hows work?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> hey Rob, hows work?



Tonight I'm a ho. Doing it for money. No pleasure. 

Oh well!!


----------



## jimdad07

Here's the pic of the boss's boiler setup I installed. This is a primary loop with a secondary loop setup that has a hot water injection pump on it for the in floor heat loops. There are five zones of in floor heat and two other high temp zones. The in floor setup will turn on a variable speed circ pump to inject hot water into the in-floor heat header on demand if the supply temp gets below 120*F at 0*F outside. I have the system setup on an outside sensor that will adjust the supply temp based on the outdoor temperature, that way if it is 45*f outside, then the loop will run around 105*f. Works pretty nice.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Tonight I'm a ho. Doing it for money. No pleasure.
> 
> Oh well!!



sorry i asked! lol


----------



## jimdad07

Some of it looks crooked, but that is an optical illusion, I leveled the lines as I installed them. My phone camera tends to do that from time to time.


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> Some of it looks crooked, but that is an optical illusion, I leveled the lines as I installed them. My phone camera tends to do that from time to time.



Looks really good, Nice job sir, how long were you working on that?


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Looks really good, Nice job sir, how long were you working on that?



It took me two weeks to tear the entire old system out, install all the new piping as well as the new boiler and then wire it all up. There are so many heat loops in the floors of this place that I spent an entire day just purging air out of the lines. Thankfully I put in Webstone purge valves, if you ever put a system in you want one on every return loop back at the header. That way you can force your water through the supply side and force the air all the way through the system.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> It took me two weeks to tear the entire old system out, install all the new piping as well as the new boiler and then wire it all up. There are so many heat loops in the floors of this place that I spent an entire day just purging air out of the lines. Thankfully I put in Webstone purge valves, if you ever put a system in you want one on every return loop back at the header. That way you can force your water through the supply side and force the air all the way through the system.



That note is one to keep. 

Looks nice. Nice to step back and say. That looks nice.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> That note is one to keep.
> 
> Looks nice. Nice to step back and say. That looks nice.



It is a good feeling when you step back and take a look. That's a feeling we can all appreciate here. With that, I have to head for bed, have to get up and try to whack another deer. Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Here's the pic of the boss's boiler setup I installed. This is a primary loop with a secondary loop setup that has a hot water injection pump on it for the in floor heat loops. There are five zones of in floor heat and two other high temp zones. The in floor setup will turn on a variable speed circ pump to inject hot water into the in-floor heat header on demand if the supply temp gets below 120*F at 0*F outside. I have the system setup on an outside sensor that will adjust the supply temp based on the outdoor temperature, that way if it is 45*f outside, then the loop will run around 105*f. Works pretty nice.



Looks like a lot of work ! Very nice looking job there Jim !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Leftovers. 

Oyster dressing with Turkey-Bacon Gravy. 

Most Excellent!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning Rob & Dan :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

Morning Rob !

Morning ZzzzzzzZlackerzzzzzzzzzzz !


----------



## dancan

And John !!
You switch over to my time zone ? I was up a 3:15 to let the dog out , was gonna yell but decided not too .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And John !!
> You switch over to my time zone ? I was up a 3:15 to let the dog out , was gonna yell but decided not too .



Went to bed about 1:30 back up at 3:30 . :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Gonna try again in just a few ?


----------



## dancan

Go work on a Huuskapewlan , it should but you under in no time LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan!!!!

Morning John !!!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

keep it down, trying to catch a nap here!!


----------



## dancan

I was behind a trailer yesterday , I noticed he was hauling a couple of pumps and a couple of what looked to be in the 50hp electric motors , "Baby pumps" I thought to myself LOL


----------



## dancan

Sorry Randy , you allowed to bring your own pillow to work or is that contraband ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I was behind a trailer yesterday , I noticed he was hauling a couple of pumps and a couple of what looked to be in the 50hp electric motors , "Baby pumps" I thought to myself LOL



Yeah changes your view of pumps. 

We test 5-2500hp. 

Used to have a jet engine mounted to test them........


----------



## tbone75

I got back up for this ? Bunch of SLACKERS ! :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

Yup , slowww torture , boring , snail's pace , slug speed , you shoulda thrown a Huuskapewlan in that new furnace of yours and you coulda went and had a nice peaceful sleep with a smile .




Happy Turkey Day you guys down there !!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , slowww torture , boring , snail's pace , slug speed , you shoulda thrown a Huuskapewlan in that new furnace of yours and you coulda went and had a nice peaceful sleep with a smile .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Turkey Day you guys down there !!!



Meen azz ol phart !


Thanks ya ol phart !


----------



## roncoinc

Got a box in from Uncle Rob yestday.
man he uses the BEST plastic baggies,really heavy duty ..
tnx Rob,,, 
media cat on the usb drive ??


----------



## PB

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Even for you Canucks! Safe travels, good times, full bellies, and don't forget to give whatever you can for those that are not so fortunate.


----------



## roncoinc

Slackers,,i know everybody got the day off ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got a box in from Uncle Rob yestday.
> man he uses the BEST plastic baggies,really heavy duty ..
> tnx Rob,,,
> media cat on the usb drive ??



Yep media cat on it.

I like the baggies too ! Use to be able to find them at work sometimes. Ran out a long time ago. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Slackers,,i know everybody got the day off ??



I was here before Aunt Dan this morning ! :msp_confused:


----------



## RandyMac

Not everyone has the day off, I "get" to work an extra 4 hours and back here at 1800hrs.


----------



## roncoinc

I almost forgot !! :msp_razz:

chainsaw screen saver program for slug and Uncle Rob.
that is some kewl screensaver,lots of old saw pix


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Turkey is in the oven. 

Morning john

Morning Dan

Morning Ron

Hey Ron. You should be getting a "surprise" tomorrow. 










Gobblr gobble.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Turkey is in the oven.
> 
> Morning john
> 
> Morning Dan
> 
> Morning Ron
> 
> Hey Ron. You should be getting a "surprise" tomorrow.
> Gobblr gobble.




When you getting the parts to finish the homie so we can see pix ?

will get another saw out begining of week.

You can thank Jerry for postage on that one


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> When you getting the parts to finish the homie so we can see pix ?
> 
> will get another saw out begining of week.
> 
> You can thank Jerry for postage on that one



You only sending one at a time ! Sent me a box I couldn't pick up ! Had to unload it on the porch ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You only sending one at a time ! Sent me a box I couldn't pick up ! Had to unload it on the porch ! :hmm3grin2orange:



And you took em all apart and only put ONE together !!
trying to avoid that with Sparky


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Turkey is in the oven.
> 
> Morning john
> 
> Morning Dan
> 
> Morning Ron
> 
> Hey Ron. You should be getting a "surprise" tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gobblr gobble.



Morning Sparky !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And you took em all apart and only put ONE together !!
> trying to avoid that with Sparky



Think it was "3" I put together? LOL One of them red Homos a Stihl and ? Used parts off the Poulan to fix another one ! LOL May just have to put the little black one without auto oiler? Never have found a carb that will work right?


----------



## tbone75

Sparky you do anything with that little Homo I sent you?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> When you getting the parts to finish the homie so we can see pix ?
> 
> will get another saw out begining of week.
> 
> You can thank Jerry for postage on that one



Haven't heard from LP in a couple days.....who knows. Probably next week or so. She's sitting on the table. I'll snap a picture when I get the carb built. And I'll snap a picture of the cutoff saw as well. 

Thanks Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

I have 2 of them little red top handles running ! 

See Ron you is full of ........... LOL


----------



## tbone75

Anyone heard anything out of Jay?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Sparky you do anything with that little Homo I sent you?



The XL or the 150? Answer is the same for both. Lol....might tear in to them this weekend. Got nothing else to work on.....maybe Elliot's will have carb kits for them...If their walbro he will.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Anyone heard anything out of Jay?



Not a peep ..



:yoyo:


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!
HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!!!!!!
Got my turkey this morning! Sniped it outta the top of a hemlock with .17hmr at a 150 yards! It will be good eatin!!!
Hope all have a safe and happy holiday!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Anyone heard anything out of Jay?



Still waiting.....last time I talked to him I known it was getting busy for him. 

Still waiting to hear on a good 281 project.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Still waiting.....last time I talked to him I known it was getting busy for him.
> 
> Still waiting to hear on a good 281 project.



I gave up on getting parts from him. Got some 064 parts coming from other places. LOL Would stihl like to get the 575 stuff from him,but don't think that will happen either. Been waiting 6 months I think? LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin all!
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!!!!!!
> Got my turkey this morning! Sniped it outta the top of a hemlock with .17hmr at a 150 yards! It will be good eatin!!!
> Hope all have a safe and happy holiday!



Happy Thanksgiving Adam. Good job on the turkey !


----------



## tbone75

OL needs help ,back in a bit?LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Just wanted to wish everyone here safe travels and a happy thanksgiving.hope everyone is in good company, with good food and good spirits.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Just wanted to wish everyone here safe travels and a happy thanksgiving.hope everyone is in good company, with good food and good spirits.



Same to you.
those friends i'm bringing dinner to are VERY exited 

just put a chainsaw screensaver on Johns lappy.
about 100 pix of restored old saws.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Same to you.
> those friends i'm bringing dinner to are VERY exited
> 
> just put a chainsaw screensaver on Johns lappy.
> about 100 pix of restored old saws.



I can only imagine. Good on ya Ron. That is very thoughtfull. Its just me and the OL this year. More food for me. 

The turkey is looking good!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I can only imagine. Good on ya Ron. That is very thoughtfull. Its just me and the OL this year. More food for me.
> 
> The turkey is looking good!



Good thing no others there,they could get hurt if they got in the way !! LOL !!
TRAMPLED !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Good thing no others there,they could get hurt if they got in the way !! LOL !!
> TRAMPLED !!



Lol. I'm pretty good at sharing. I actually really enjoy cooking for other people. you guys are missing out, but it sounds like y'all are all having a pretty good spread! 

Hey ron I might have to send you a thumb drive for some of those videos and pics of saws! Carb info would be sweet


----------



## jimdad07

Happy Thanksgiving guys, hope everybody has a good day today. I'll try to check back later.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving guys, hope everybody has a good day today. I'll try to check back later.



Same to ya Jim ! Any more deer ? I got a pic of one this morning,but it was moving. LOL


----------



## tbone75

This dumb little deer isn't afraid of anything ! Been hanging around all summer,must not have a mom? Some how it lived,My Mom was trying to hand feed it a few times. LOL Not sure how I will keep it out of the flowers this spring. I know one way but the OL would have a fit ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> This dumb little deer isn't afraid of anything ! Been hanging around all summer,must not have a mom? Some how it lived,My Mom was trying to hand feed it a few times. LOL Not sure how I will keep it out of the flowers this spring. I know one way but the OL would have a fit ! LOL



That's better than the giant rat I saw in my garage this morning....sucker was huge...off to buy some peanut butter, traps.....and shoe boxes!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> That's better than the giant rat I saw in my garage this morning....sucker was huge...off to buy some peanut butter, traps.....and shoe boxes!



Back when I was a kid they still had a open dump right outside of town.Me and 2 buddies would ride bicycles out there with BB guns,and shoot rats all day long ! Some of the most fun I ever had ! LOL Missed a lot more than we hit ! LOL Only a couple years later they covered it up.

After that we moved out of town,then I could go hunting every day! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Sounds like fun....sadly anything I would use to shoot him with is illegal in the city. Traps are cheaper than a BB gun. 

Weird thing is I don't even have any kind of food in there. And its not that cold out....we do back up to a strip center with a Chinese restruant.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Sounds like fun....sadly anything I would use to shoot him with is illegal in the city. Traps are cheaper than a BB gun.
> 
> Weird thing is I don't even have any kind of food in there. And its not that cold out....we do back up to a strip center with a Chinese restruant.



That be the problem ! Any kind of food source is all it takes !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Got a box in from Uncle Rob yestday.
> man he uses the BEST plastic baggies,really heavy duty ..
> tnx Rob,,,
> media cat on the usb drive ??



That's would be great Ron. Thats gonna have saw stuff. ;-))

You find the second sprocket I hope. Not much room to hide it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I almost forgot !! :msp_razz:
> 
> chainsaw screen saver program for slug and Uncle Rob.
> that is some kewl screensaver,lots of old saw pix



Great. Love Ol Saw pictures!


----------



## tbone75

My Oldest was just here,had to show me the 3-D ultrasound baby pix ! WOW is that ever something ! Said she won't make it for dinner, just way to tired. No biggie,I got to see the baby pix ! LOL One thing is sure..............its a boy ! LOL Her Doc changer her due date from Dec. 9th. to the 12th ? No idea why 3 days longer ? That would be great if he is born on 12-12-12 !! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all. 

Happy Turkey Day. 

Dinners done. 

Felling tomorrow with my nephew


----------



## tbone75

Just about to sit down for turkey dinner ! Going to be a stuffed Slug ! :msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol. I'm pretty good at sharing. I actually really enjoy cooking for other people. you guys are missing out, but it sounds like y'all are all having a pretty good spread!
> 
> Hey ron I might have to send you a thumb drive for some of those videos and pics of saws! Carb info would be sweet



Sure,the old redwood movies aint very longbut interesting.

FOOTBAAALLL !!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Happy Turkey Day.
> 
> Dinners done.
> 
> Felling tomorrow with my nephew



And chain sorting ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I'm just gonna sit here and work on my sedation , you guy's enjoy the football and turkey .


----------



## roncoinc

Installing mediacat from Rob's USB drive to Johns lappy to make sure it works.
then dump the other saw stuff on the usb drive


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'm just gonna sit here and work on my sedation , you guy's enjoy the football and turkey .



Turkey and football and beer IS sedation !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> And chain sorting ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Mic in hand. 
Hey John !!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Installing mediacat from Rob's USB drive to Johns lappy to make sure it works.
> then dump the other saw stuff on the usb drive



You find both sprockets?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Sure,the old redwood movies aint very longbut interesting.
> 
> FOOTBAAALLL !!!!!!



OK. I'll send one up once I can find something else you need!

Rob, you mean they're giving you two days off in a row!? Member what you said you'd do next time you had a day off? I guess I'll let it slide being a holiday and all


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> You find both sprockets?



Yes i did,tnx.
still dumping stuff on your usb drive
you can delete what you dont want.
lots of husky IPL's also.
carb stuff,etc,,lots to read and look at.


----------



## dancan

Honey garlic chicken wings close enough to turkey ?
I've got 2 types of sedation , one is in a bottle with a childproof cap , the other is in a bottle with a childproof cap .............


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Yes i did,tnx.
> still dumping stuff on your usb drive
> you can delete what you dont want.
> lots of husky IPL's also.
> carb stuff,etc,,lots to read and look at.




I was hoping you would complain about the clapped out sprocket. 

Before you found the one taped inside. 

With my luck you would burn the box first.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I was hoping you would complain about the clapped out sprocket.
> 
> Before you found the one taped inside.
> 
> With my luck you would burn the box first.



3 gigs of stuff on your usb drive,looking for something to send it in now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> 3 gigs of stuff on your usb drive,looking for something to send it in now.



Many thanks Ol Buddy. 

Happy Turkey Day!!


----------



## sefh3

Evening all
Happy Thanksgiving everyone.
i hope you all had a great day today.
I just got home from the inlaws and stuffed.
Going out shopping with the wife tomorrow. That should be
a slended time.


----------



## sefh3

Ron which antivirus protection is better. Norton or Mcafee?


----------



## dancan

I'm not sure which Ron likes but the free AVG works well and Microsoft security essentials works as as well , both are recommended from a friend of mine who works IT for a local school board .


----------



## sefh3

Thanks Dan. I like free.
How are you tonight?


----------



## dancan

There's a local ad for a used , hardly used 2 month old 562xp for 700$$ , how much are they new down south ?


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Thanks Dan. I like free.
> How are you tonight?



The wife and daughter's 'puters are avg or microsoft and so far no issues . I've never gotten an issue on my Mac or any that I've run Linux(Ubuntu) on .
That being said , I don't know if that would be enough protection if John does eventually get High Speed , you know , click <here> for the pic , click , click , click ..................Chainsaw pics and all LOL


I'm pretty good tonight even though I've pushed it a little hard at physio this week but now I've got 3 days to recover till the next so plenty of time to figure out these childproof caps LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> The wife and daughter's 'puters are avg or microsoft and so far no issues . I've never gotten an issue on my Mac or any that I've run Linux(Ubuntu) on .
> That being said , I don't know if that would be enough protection if John does eventually get High Speed , you know , click <here> for the pic , click , click , click ..................Chainsaw pics and all LOL
> 
> 
> I'm pretty good tonight even though I've pushed it a little hard at physio this week but now I've got 3 days to recover till the next so plenty of time to figure out these childproof caps LOL




Just use your 5lb sledge you use when disassembling whoskies.


----------



## dancan

But that ruins the caps :frown:


----------



## dancan

Hey ! I figured one of em out , just like a flippy cap , flip , turn , line up the tab and presto !


----------



## farrell

evening fellas!


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Just use your 5lb sledge you use when disassembling whoskies.



No 5 pounder , I got the Sledge-O-Matic for HuusKeez LOL


----------



## tbone75

Finally got everyone out of here ! Very good day,lots of great food and family !

Dan this Pecan pie is sooooo good ! 

Never did get a nap in !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Finally got everyone out of here ! ................
> 
> Pecan pie is sooooo good !
> 
> ..................



Jabba the hut doesn't like to share ??



Yes , I like pecan pie :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Jabba the hut doesn't like to share ??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , I like pecan pie :msp_biggrin:



I share ! Come and get it !


----------



## dancan

Thanks , it's the thought that counts !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Thanks , it's the thought that counts !



For her first try at making them,she nailed it ! Dam good !!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Finally got everyone out of here ! Very good day,lots of great food and family !
> 
> Dan this Pecan pie is sooooo good !
> 
> Never did get a nap in !



We had pie...pumpkin, no pecan or chess pie. It was delicious. 

Got my nap in....it was glorious.


----------



## tbone75

Any of you guys ever visit,I am sure I can get her to make some pies ! My Mom taught her well ! Mom use to make 20 pies a week for a local truck stop. Everyone said they were the best pies they ever had ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> We had pie...pumpkin, no pecan or chess pie. It was delicious.
> 
> Got my nap in....it was glorious.



Punkin is good too ! Never heard of chess pie ? Anything like head cheese?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Punkin is good too ! Never heard of chess pie ? Anything like head cheese?



Can't describe it....very simple. A southern thing....kinda like derby pie with out the chocolate chips....but then you would have to know what derby pie is. Lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Can't describe it....very simple. A southern thing....kinda like derby pie with out the chocolate chips....but then you would have to know what derby pie is. Lol



Dad was from Okla.,we spent a week or two out there every summer. Never heard of either of them ?


----------



## tbone75

A guy picked up 4 chains I sharpened for him,dropped off a Stihl back pack blower.Said it ran for about 10 mins. for him,then locked up. Pulled the plug I can see something on top the piston? Guess I will tear that down tomorrow to see what happen?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Dad was from Okla.,we spent a week or two out there every summer. Never heard of either of them ?



You dont know what you missing!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You dont know what you missing!



Email me a recipe ! LOL

Both pies ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Wonder if Rob is stihl sorting chains? :msp_rolleyes: I don't know what all I tossed in that bag? Anything I didn't want ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron which antivirus protection is better. Norton or Mcafee?



Niether..
Avast or my favorite AVG free
McAfee is so bad there are third party uninstallers to get rid of it.
Nortons footprint is so huge it cramps up the machine.
windows esentialls works good and is free.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> The wife and daughter's 'puters are avg or microsoft and so far no issues . I've never gotten an issue on my Mac or any that I've run Linux(Ubuntu) on .
> That being said , I don't know if that would be enough protection if John does eventually get High Speed , you know , click <here> for the pic , click , click , click ..................Chainsaw pics and all LOL
> 
> 
> I'm pretty good tonight even though I've pushed it a little hard at physio this week but now I've got 3 days to recover till the next so plenty of time to figure out these childproof caps LOL



Theres a reason thery give YOU childproof caps !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey ! I figured one of em out , just like a flippy cap , flip , turn , line up the tab and presto !



From what i hear any idiot can figure them out,,,..
sounds like it's right up your alley !!
be easy for steel users EH ! ??


----------



## tbone75

Ron is a LCD TV good ? Wally world has a 50" for 298.00 . OL wants to go get herself one. Or LED for 598.00


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Finally got everyone out of here ! Very good day,lots of great food and family !
> 
> Dan this Pecan pie is sooooo good !
> 
> Never did get a nap in !



Now WHO makes pie out of nuts ??
rebels south of the mason dixon line ??
If you cant cook,,make a pie out of something dont have to be cooked !!
fill crust with goooy sugary nuthing and a thickiner and throw some nuts on top !!
pecan pie,,,YUK !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now WHO makes pie out of nuts ??
> rebels south of the mason dixon line ??
> If you cant cook,,make a pie out of something dont have to be cooked !!
> fill crust with goooy sugary nuthing and a thickiner and throw some nuts on top !!
> pecan pie,,,YUK !!



You ever had any Pecan pie? And you do got to cook it all ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron is a LCD TV good ? Wally world has a 50" for 298.00 . OL wants to go get herself one. Or LED for 598.00



LCD is good as your puter monitor...
works good in the light.'
LED is good but depending on make and model..
if you can controll the light in the viewing room plasma is the best.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LCD is good as your puter monitor...
> works good in the light.'
> LED is good but depending on make and model..
> if you can controll the light in the viewing room plasma is the best.



Get a lot of glare from the sun where it will be? LCD the best for that?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You ever had any Pecan pie? And you do got to cook it all ! LOL



Yup,,have been exposed to it many times,,most gross thing couls ever be put in a pie plate !! 
worse than the most sickening candy any body could make !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Get a lot of glare from the sun where it will be? LCD the best for that?



Yes,,,lcd is faster than led,,and better in bight light than plasma.
of course diff tech on all of them..
i have my choice,,both tv's plasma 
Plasma needs darker room but will put the others to shame in proper lighting.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,have been exposed to it many times,,most gross thing couls ever be put in a pie plate !!
> worse than the most sickening candy any body could make !!



Slugs like it ! LOL Its is very rich , all I can do to get one piece down! My Brother always ate 2 pieces after the turkey dinner ! I got to wait a couple hours after ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yes,,,lcd is faster than led,,and better in bight light than plasma.
> of course diff tech on all of them..
> i have my choice,,both tv's plasma
> Plasma needs darker room but will put the others to shame in proper lighting.



The LCD is a Emerson ?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Ron is a LCD TV good ? Wally world has a 50" for 298.00 . OL wants to go get herself one. Or LED for 598.00



must be in store only, dont see it online......

was actually looking for a new tv!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> must be in store only, dont see it online......
> 
> was actually looking for a new tv!



Black Fri. sale I guess? In the paper today.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Black Fri. sale I guess? In the paper today.



Emerson isnt a bad brand, and 298.00 for a 50" LCD is a real good deal.


----------



## tbone75

I don't care much about TV , but the OL is a TV freak ! She wants the thing , so she can go buy it herself. LOL I would get one , but not till the old one blows ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sure is a bunch of slackers out there somewhere?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slacked all day. 

Saw family I havent seen in 36 years. 

Just got the ol folks home


----------



## tbone75

Had me a turkey samich, now I should be able to sleep ! So tired it aint funny ! Just got to be able to stay in bed and sleep !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Just had a bowl of oyster dressing with Turkey-Bacon gravy. 

Food good enough to rub on your body......

A clean story about that phrase.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , the turkey musta worked .


----------



## dancan

Or everyone is out looking for the fantastic deals on the throwaway HuusKeezz and Bic lighters .


----------



## farrell

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## roncoinc

Today is boxing day,,for me anyway.
tired of hearing sparky wine about no project,,stuck two in a box and burning a dvd for him.
should keep him busy for awhile just CLEANING !! LOL !!!

then another couple packages to send out.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Today is boxing day,,for me anyway.
> tired of hearing sparky wine about no project,,stuck two in a box and burning a dvd for him.
> should keep him busy for awhile just CLEANING !! LOL !!!
> 
> then another couple packages to send out.



That'll shut me up!!! Thanks Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

Next one getting packaged now..


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys,got a little sleep.Stihl up every couple hrs.,but got back to sleep.

Sparky is going to be happy for a while ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Raining here right now. Turning to snow Tues. :msp_scared: That just plain sucks !


----------



## roncoinc

Caint think of anything else to put on the laptop so may as well box that too !!
unless John can think of something to put on it ?


----------



## tbone75

The OL left at 5:30 this morning to go shopping. LOL NUTS !


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Caint think of anything else to put on the laptop so may as well box that too !!
> unless John can think of something to put on it ?



I cant,guess John cant either ??
box getting closed up soon !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I cant,guess John cant either ??
> box getting closed up soon !!



You already thought of more stuff than my pea brain can think of?


----------



## tbone75

Ron it sounds like you got that lappy packed full of very good stuff now ! It will take me some time just to check it all out ! I will get a USB thing to back it all up too !


----------



## tbone75

I am a real dummy when it comes to puter stuff ! Can I add stuff to one of them USB things without hurting whats on there already?


----------



## tbone75

Anyone know anything about satellite internet stuff?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I am a real dummy when it comes to puter stuff ! Can I add stuff to one of them USB things without hurting whats on there already?



Yup


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Anyone know anything about satellite internet stuff?



Nope,,research and customer satisfaction


----------



## tbone75

Thanks Ron.

I will do some looking around? Never have heard anything great about satellite net? I was told the cheap stuff is no better than dial up?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Ron.
> 
> I will do some looking around? Never have heard anything great about satellite net? I was told the cheap stuff is no better than dial up?



Make sure you can drop it before they lock you into a contract.


----------



## AU_K2500

ive got a coupe family members have it out in rural georgia....if its the only option...then its not the end of the world, a lot of times you can call local internet providers (comcast, att, charter) and see if theyre in your area, when they are going to be in your area....and what actually IS offered in your area.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Make sure you can drop it before they lock you into a contract.



You may havta call em on the phone to get details.

Dish network has Tv and interweb 

OL would like the tv reception to go with her new tv


----------



## roncoinc

Satellite Internet | Rural Broadband | dishNET


----------



## roncoinc

Read all this page.

Satellite Internet Review 2013 | Best Satellite Internet Providers | Compare Satellite Broadband Services - TopTenREVIEWS


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You may havta call em on the phone to get details.
> 
> Dish network has Tv and interweb
> 
> OL would like the tv reception to go with her new tv



Got directv now.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Read all this page.
> 
> Satellite Internet Review 2013 | Best Satellite Internet Providers | Compare Satellite Broadband Services - TopTenREVIEWS



Not much difference in prices. Seems I have 2 choices,huges or wildblue. Huges has the fastest,but 100 a month ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got directv now.



Direct tv has internet .


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


>



hey Ron, is that a homelite 750 to the left of the box??
you always keep old bolt action rifles hanging out on the floor in your shop?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> hey Ron, is that a homelite 750 to the left of the box??
> you always keep old bolt action rifles hanging out on the floor in your shop?



TWO 750's 

ruger 10-22


----------



## farrell

Went and checked out the deer stand for Monday..........got up the ladder peaked in the door and there is a 20lbs coon staring me in the face!! Holy ####e down the ladder at a rapid pace!!!!! Went and borrowed a .22 revolver to remedy the problem!!!!!!
Mailed out a package to the slug on the way home!
Now am relaxing while the OL takes a nap.....sounds like a war zone round here with everybody sightings their rifles!!!!


----------



## farrell

Hey John........I had Hughes satellite Internet for a while.........it was nice just expensive! Got it when I had dish network


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> TWO 750's
> 
> ruger 10-22



ive heard those 750's are pretty rare, havent really read up on them much.


----------



## tbone75

Got that blower fixed up,all it needed was the carbon cleaned out of the jug. LOL A piece got on top the piston so it wouldn't turn over. Pulled the muffler off backed the piston down,blew it out with the air hose. Fired right up and running fine.


----------



## tbone75

OL just got home. LOL No TV ,they were sold out. LOL Didn't stop her from buying a bunch of other crap ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Mmmm , beer and cotton candy :msp_smile:


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Mmmm , beer and cotton candy :msp_smile:



Really Dan? Really? 


Must you start so early?


No wonder you can't stay up late and are up so early!


----------



## dancan

Well someone has to start LOL

Geez , I was looking for some of them Black Friday deals but no success , I stopped for gas but no sale , I stopped for eggs , bread and milk but no sale , I paid full price for my internet/phone and got laughed at by the clerk at the liquor store when I asked what was on sale .........Any of you guys have better luck ?


----------



## farrell

Nope...........no sales at the post office either! Nor for phone or electric! Did get a coon for two .22 bullets tho........


----------



## dancan

Much better deal than what I was able to find LOL


----------



## roncoinc

No sales at the PO either !!

mailed three things,, $45 !!

Uncle Rob getting something,,and Sparky and JK McSlug..

Sorry aunty,,coal was to heavy so i didnt mail it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No sales at the PO either !!
> 
> mailed three things,, $45 !!
> 
> Uncle Rob getting something,,and Sparky and JK McSlug..
> 
> Sorry aunty,,coal was to heavy so i didnt mail it



JK McSlug ? :hmm3grin2orange: That be a new one !


----------



## tbone75

No deals for me today either,got 2 more whackers last nite CHEAP ! LOL One 2 stroke and one 4 stroke. LOL That makes one dozen ! LOL The guy with the blower wants one soon as its ready. LOL Adam wants one, 9 to go ! LOL One for me !


----------



## tbone75

Did get a saw in the mail today ! Stihl TS700 ! Looks like a huge puzzle to put together ! LOL Needs a piston is all so far? Jug only has a little transfer is all. Sticker on it says 99cc.


----------



## dancan

JK McSlug :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Woops , I did buy a "King" last week .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Woops , I did buy a "King" last week .



What is it? Looks like a glass of booze?


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas. 

Hey Ron....you get any mail today?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas.
> 
> Hey Ron....you get any mail today?



Hi Mark

Eating left overs now ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

JD and water , weak according to Jerry .

King Japanese waterstone , sure feels different than an oilstone , 1000/6000 grit .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> JD and water , weak according to Jerry .
> 
> King Japanese waterstone , sure feels different than an oilstone , 1000/6000 grit .



Why water it down? WIMP ! 

No need to use oil on any stone,water works just fine.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Eating left overs now ! :msp_thumbsup:



Had leftovers for lunch, and dinner last night. I think the OL is bringing home a Costco pizza. I might still have a piece of pie!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Did get a saw in the mail today ! Stihl TS700 ! Looks like a huge puzzle to put together ! LOL Needs a piston is all so far? Jug only has a little transfer is all. Sticker on it says 99cc.



Got you another cutoff?!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Got you another cutoff?!



Yep a newer Stihl TS700,just couldn't pass it up ! LOL Its 99cc so I will keep this one and sell the other 2.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Why water it down? WIMP !
> 
> No need to use oil on any stone,water works just fine.



I don't use oil any more , water and simplegreen on my "Oilstones" to get the oil cleaned out of them , all my stones are old and bought at yardsales except the new fangled Jap stone LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Yep a newer Stihl TS700,just couldn't pass it up ! LOL Its 99cc so I will keep this one and sell the other 2.



That's how I am on this 350....I kept saying I'd sell it. It now o think I'll keep it till I come across another. Lol


----------



## farrell

Took lil buddy for his first hair cut!! Looks a lot more presentable!! Now at the red lobster for dinner! Where's my beer?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I don't use oil any more , water and simplegreen on my "Oilstones" to get the oil cleaned out of them , all my stones are old and bought at yardsales except the new fangled Jap stone LOL



Should be a good one!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> That's how I am on this 350....I kept saying I'd sell it. It now o think I'll keep it till I come across another. Lol



Was going to keep the Partner 750 , but this one is in better shape.


----------



## dancan

Someone say beer , sure I'll have another LOL

Keep the 750 send the 700 up here .


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Took lil buddy for his first hair cut!! Looks a lot more presentable!! Now at the red lobster for dinner! Where's my beer?



How did he handle it? Usually its not fun the first couple times ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Someone say beer , sure I'll have another LOL
> 
> Keep the 750 send the 700 up here .



Nah...........Maybe the Kita 6401? LOL I even have a good used P&C for it,if it needs it?


----------



## tbone75

Forgot to ask Ron how the dinner went with his friends?


----------



## tbone75

The new stove is going to be tried out tonight ! Snow flakes flying ,down in the 20s. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dancan

I remember getting haircuts at around 4 or 5 , the old man would take us to the barber , when he was done he would use a vaccuum cleaner to suck up all the hair he cut , then he'd threaten us (me and my brothers) to suck up our noses LOL


----------



## dancan

Sorry JK McSlug , 65 here in the sun today and 50 forecast for tomorrow , I'm glad I'm in the Great White North LOL


----------



## sefh3

Well I survived my first BLACK FRIDAY. Left at 3am this morning and got home around 5pm. We did get some great deals for the kids and parents though. The lines went not that bad either. I think it was due to all the stores opening early yesterday.


----------



## sefh3

It's 27* here now and snowing. It's sticking on the deck but not too bad.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas.
> 
> Hey Ron....you get any mail today?



Yes i did,,and you KNOW you will PAY for that one way or ta other !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Forgot to ask Ron how the dinner went with his friends?



Went wonderfull,,they were so happy somebody took the time to think of them and put forth some effort..
i do feel a bit quilty about feelling good about doing it tho.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Well I survived my first BLACK FRIDAY. Left at 3am this morning and got home around 5pm. We did get some great deals for the kids and parents though. The lines went not that bad either. I think it was due to all the stores opening early yesterday.



me and the OL went out about 9:30 last night and drove around to all the big stores and looked at all the suckers....err i mean people waiting in line. there were A LOT of people! 

its 57 here now, actually feels pretty good!


----------



## sefh3

John
You need to be careful on the satelite internet. You pay a monthly fee for it but you are also aloud a certain amount of bandwidth. Once you hit your limit you will pay extra for that. The last I heard there was indication when your bandwidth was approaching it's limit so you never know where your at.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Yes i did,,and you KNOW you will PAY for that one way or ta other !



Lol, glad you like it! :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

In the 50's today and NO snow in the forecast ! 
been so warm been using the furnace with woodstove turned off !!


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> me and the OL went out about 9:30 last night and drove around to all the big stores and looked at all the suckers....err i mean people waiting in line. there were A LOT of people!
> 
> its 57 here now, actually feels pretty good!



Only line I waited in today was because I was 10 minutes early before they opened. I wouldn't wait any longer than 30 minutes in a line.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A big thanks to John,..I got my USC in the mail today, already got a few things in it trying it out. The anvil will come in handy also so another thanks for including that also.
No saws or parts today but the new factory sheath for my Grohman 101 came in and the knife is now resting snugly inside it.


----------



## dancan

Speaking of sharps , I scored this lot today all over the desire for the hatchet .


----------



## sefh3

I guess the folks over on Facebook don't like my Stihls. Stihl was running contest for their old school saws.
Here's the picture I posted. Guess I need to get more saws.


----------



## dancan

I'll give you a "Like" .


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I guess the folks over on Facebook don't like my Stihls. Stihl was running contest for their old school saws.
> Here's the picture I posted. Guess I need to get more saws.



More old school saws?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Speaking of sharps , I scored this lot today all over the desire for the hatchet .



Nice bunch of blades, I like that hatchet.

You will need that hatchet once you are able to travel the woods again, make shure you mark the trees on both sides....LOL


----------



## dancan

I'll walk around in circles now so no need to mark , I'll just end up where I started from LOL


----------



## dancan

I think I did OK on the deal , I got them all for the price of the lower left knife landed and the axe is 138.0 with tax up here .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'll walk around in circles now so no need to mark , I'll just end up where I started from LOL



Guess you can`t get lost travelling in circles.


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> I'll walk around in circles now so no need to mark , I'll just end up where I started from LOL



I won't even comment on this one.


----------



## roncoinc

OL got in from TWELVE hours of shopping !!!!!!!!!!

got the lowdown from her side of family happenings after t-day gossip..
seems the 7 yr old in second grade got taken out of english class and math..
parents dont know what to do,teachers dont know what to do.
fourth graders arent into algebra so they cant put her there,she is to young to up more grades,,,,she is reading 5th grade level and that has the same problems....the school is not set up to take care of her so nobody knows what to do ??
they say she is at the average 6th graders level..that is her grandma's fault,,her being a teacher and taking care of the grandkids spoilt em !!
same thing with Mom,,30 yrs old with a masters degree as a single mom and working a job at the same time..
glad i'm stupid !!


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , sedation is startin' to kick in


----------



## sefh3

My daughter is the same way. She's in fourth grade but is taking english and math at 6 grade level. I don't want her to move up in grades because I feel it's important she stays with her friends. She doesn't get this from me either. She looks like her mother and has her intelligance also.


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Hmmm , sedation is startin' to kick in



Cotton candy is setting in.

Nite Dan!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hmmm , sedation is startin' to kick in



Good night Dan.....


----------



## dancan

Y'all had to go make some noise :msp_mad:


----------



## Gabby Slug

Seems I have a problem? LOL


----------



## Gabby Slug

Only thing I knew to do?


----------



## Gabby Slug

Hope the new USC is going to work good?


----------



## dancan

Must be John's brother .


----------



## Gabby Slug

dancan said:


> Must be John's brother .



Must be? Are you Aunt Dan ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Computer issues down there in Ohier?


----------



## sefh3

Or you forgot your password and locked up your account.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Y'all had to go make some noise :msp_mad:



I have an 066 I could start up, it does not have a muffler on it right now....LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> How did he handle it? Usually its not fun the first couple times ! LOL



Took it like a champ!!!


----------



## sefh3

I'm tired so I'm calling ''time"

Nite all, chat with you all in the morning.


----------



## farrell

Snowing like an S.O.B here at the moment! Got about an inch..........


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I'm tired so I'm calling ''time"
> 
> Nite all, chat with you all in the morning.



Nite Scott, get some rest.


----------



## Gabby Slug

farrell said:


> Snowing like an S.O.B here at the moment! Got about an inch..........



We had a few flakes,more Tues.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Snowing like an S.O.B here at the moment! Got about an inch..........



Not looking forward to getting that stuff but it will get here soon enough.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not looking forward to getting that stuff but it will get here soon enough.



Suppose to snow here the next 4-5 days! Just in time for deer huntin!!!!


----------



## Gologit

sefh3 said:


> Or you forgot your password and locked up your account.



No...some banana-fingered moderator hit the wrong button on the keyboard and sent him off to banned camp.

He's back, under his original user name.

The GabbySlug username should probably be retired now.


----------



## tbone75

Gologit said:


> No...some banana-fingered moderator hit the wrong button on the keyboard and sent him off to banned camp.
> 
> He's back, under his original user name.
> 
> The GabbySlug username should probably be retired now.



Its gone !

Thank you !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Suppose to snow here the next 4-5 days! Just in time for deer huntin!!!!



I always like it for deer hunting !

Now I don't want to see it !


----------



## tbone75

Don't think I will report spam any more ! :msp_mellow:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I always like it for deer hunting !
> 
> Now I don't want to see it !



but but but but.........................that would mean i put the snow blower on the tractor for nothing! then i couldnt play with it!!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Don't think I will report spam any more ! :msp_mellow:



good thinking! IGNORE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't think I will report spam any more ! :msp_mellow:



Just give spam a good dose of RED rep and it will get noticed....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Don't think I will report spam any more ! :msp_mellow:



Come on John. Aren't you just a little proud you visited banned camp?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just give spam a good dose of RED rep and it will get noticed....



I will let someone else take care of that too ! 

You get banned like that,you can't even send a PM to ask about it!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Come on John. Aren't you just a little proud you visited banned camp?



Not when it says life time ban ! If I did something to get banned ? But not like that !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Don't think I will report spam any more ! :msp_mellow:



while at banned camp............what instrument you play?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> while at banned camp............what instrument you play?



The sledge hammer ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey John

Hey Rob

Hey Adam.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The sledge hammer ! LOL



oh...............................................figured it had been a piccalo? flute perhaps?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me, have a good night guys.


----------



## Gologit

tbone75 said:


> Don't think I will report spam any more ! :msp_mellow:



Aw, c'mon...be brave. It really helps when you guys report the spammers.

And I never make the same mistake twice. Well, hardly ever anyway.


----------



## tbone75

Gologit said:


> Aw, c'mon...be brave. It really helps when you guys report the spammers.
> 
> And I never make the same mistake twice. Well, hardly ever anyway.



Maybe in a month or so? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me, have a good night guys.



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> oh...............................................figured it had been a piccalo? flute perhaps?



Now look at ya ! Aunt Dan is rubbing off on you too ! :msp_razz:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> now look at ya ! Aunt dan is rubbing off on you too ! :msp_razz:



no!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me, have a good night guys.



nite jerry


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> no!



Must have come out of the closet? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Must have come out of the closet? :msp_ohmy:



what came outta the closet?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> what came outta the closet?:msp_rolleyes:



You did ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You did ! :hmm3grin2orange:



whatever are you talkin about john?:msp_tongue:
i wasnt in no closet that im aware of?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> whatever are you talkin about john?:msp_tongue:
> i wasnt in no closet that im aware of?



The MEEN finally came out ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The MEEN finally came out ! :hmm3grin2orange:



it surfaces every now and again


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all. 

Thanks Ron and glad the dinner went well. 

Cool saw John. 

Mark, you being MEEN to Ron ?

Raccoons can be nasty. 

Nice blades Dan. 

Sorry about your friend Jerry. 

Robin back soon. 

Nice saws Zach. 

Long day. 

Bed early.


----------



## dancan

I am not meen , I didn't even give the Gabby spammer neg rep LOL
Night Rob , morning zzzzzzzzzzZlackerzzzzz .
2 indoor fleamarkets to go to today .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Thanks Ron and glad the dinner went well.
> 
> Cool saw John.
> 
> Mark, you being MEEN to Ron ?
> 
> Raccoons can be nasty.
> 
> Nice blades Dan.
> 
> Sorry about your friend Jerry.
> 
> Robin back soon.
> 
> Nice saws Zach.
> 
> Long day.
> 
> Bed early.



Thanks for the thought uncle Rob, its been a bit hectic but he`s now laid to rest and the healing process can now begin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I am not meen , I didn't even give the Gabby spammer neg rep LOL
> Night Rob , morning zzzzzzzzzzZlackerzzzzz .
> 2 indoor fleamarkets to go to today .



I just caught up with the Gabby Slug incident we had going on last night, I held off on dishing out Neg Rep last night also, seemed strange that a Gabby Slug showed up out of nowhere...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I ran a few things through the USC last evening and it cleaned them pretty nicely, some things need 4-5 cycles to get hard deposits and a little hand work with a tooth brush helps brush away the softened up top layers. I will try some carbs this week that I will first soak in the Kleen Flow overnight and then give them a couple of cycles through the USC.


----------



## dancan

You'll be able clean carbs one day and then clean the wife's jewellery the next .
One of the flea markets is in the Lake Echo community centre , watch it be a Christmas craft sale :msp_mad:


----------



## farrell

morning fellas!
looks like winter has arrived in NWPA!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You'll be able clean carbs one day and then clean the wife's jewellery the next .
> One of the flea markets is in the Lake Echo community centre , watch it be a Christmas craft sale :msp_mad:



Jewellery, false teeth, eyeglasses and spare change/ old collector coins, will be first in line before I get a carb in it.....LOL
Lots of Christmas craft stuff at the sales this time of year. Two gals I know well just made 5 grand at one sale two weeks ago, they made up some very simple low cost items that sold like hotcakes. It was a totally different product than anyone else was selling and they sold out their entire inventory in just 3 hours.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> morning fellas!
> looks like winter has arrived in NWPA!



Very mild here this morning, a bit damp and a little fog hanging about.


----------



## farrell

the OL's new work schedule came out yesterday for next week...........now she requested next monday and tuesday off a month ago...........her and her manager are the only two people in their bakery that hunt..........well guess what......she didnt get it off!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Spammer John got banned !!! LOL !!!!


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
The kids are at grandma's for the day. The wife is at work until 5.
What should I do today?


----------



## sefh3

John,
Glad your back!!!


----------



## tbone75

No more spamming for me !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> No more spamming for me !



Does that meen we'll not make it to 5000 and we'll have to delete about 4200 pages of this thread ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Does that meen we'll not make it to 5000 and we'll have to delete about 4200 pages of this thread ?



Hard to say now? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> does that meen we'll not make it to 5000 and we'll have to delete about 4200 pages of this thread ?



lol !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Does that meen we'll not make it to 5000 and we'll have to delete about 4200 pages of this thread ?



You blaming me for 4200 of these pages ! MEEN AZZ Aunt Dan is at it again !


----------



## sefh3

John,
You get any snow down there this morning? Nothing is sticking but it's been snowing most of the night.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John,
> You get any snow down there this morning? Nothing is sticking but it's been snowing most of the night.



Got a few flakes on the ground is all.


----------



## farrell

Let it snow! Let it snow!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Let it snow! Let it snow!:hmm3grin2orange:



You hush !

Just watching that nice buck in the back yard. LOL Him and 3 does.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You hush !
> 
> Just watching that nice buck in the back yard. LOL Him and 3 does.



Lay the crosshairs behind the front shoulder and squeeze the trigger! Bang........ Dead deer!


----------



## tbone75

I have a huge pile of small stuff for the wood stove to start my fires in the mornings,but with this new stove I haven't used any of it ! LOL All I need to do is toss more logs in and away it goes every morning!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Lay the crosshairs behind the front shoulder and squeeze the trigger! Bang........ Dead deer!



Can't till Mon. legally that is.


----------



## farrell

John you have to concentrate on the deer! Focus John! FOCUS!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Can't till Mon. legally that is.



Oh it's close enough! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Can't till Mon. legally that is.



Slap a tater on the end of that barrel and have at it!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Can't till Mon. legally that is.



What you comin huntin with me?:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Slap a tater on the end of that barrel and have at it!!



Not that hungry just yet. LOL Plus no tater needed where I live. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> What you comin huntin with me?:msp_thumbup:



No rifles allowed here.Shotgun or handgun only.


----------



## Scooterbum

Looked out the shop window yesterday and the OL' had a nice doe hanging off the bucket of the tractor skinning away. Gotta love country ways..............


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> No rifles allowed here.Shotgun or handgun only.



You can bring your rifle! It's just a hop skip and a jump cross the border!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You hush !
> 
> Just watching that nice buck in the back yard. LOL Him and 3 does.



Now if you had a cam on a pan/tilt be easy to watch


----------



## tbone75

I can have deer just about any time I want one around here. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now if you had a cam on a pan/tilt be easy to watch



Yes I have to set at least one cam like that !


----------



## roncoinc

We expecting lots of canucks here now 

" Since June, Canadians visiting the U.S. have been allowed to return home with more duty-free goods. The limit is now $200 for overnight visitors and $800 for those staying longer than 48 hours...of course no sales tax in NH. "


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now if you had a cam on a pan/tilt be easy to watch



Zoom on one would sure be nice too ! But just to costly for me !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> We expecting lots of canucks here now
> 
> " Since June, Canadians visiting the U.S. have been allowed to return home with more duty-free goods. The limit is now $200 for overnight visitors and $800 for those staying longer than 48 hours...of course no sales tax in NH. "



I couldn`t begin to tell you how many I know have already made a trip over to Maine, NH and Vermont for holiday shopping.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> We expecting lots of canucks here now
> 
> " Since June, Canadians visiting the U.S. have been allowed to return home with more duty-free goods. The limit is now $200 for overnight visitors and $800 for those staying longer than 48 hours...of course no sales tax in NH. "



Help the economy up there.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Zoom on one would sure be nice too ! But just to costly for me !



Don't you have zoom on your deer gun?:msp_tongue:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> We expecting lots of canucks here now
> 
> " Since June, Canadians visiting the U.S. have been allowed to return home with more duty-free goods. The limit is now $200 for overnight visitors and $800 for those staying longer than 48 hours...of course no sales tax in NH. "



Don't worry Ron your not alone! We get lots of tour buses several at a time from Canada during the holidays at all the big stores!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Don't you have zoom on your deer gun?:msp_tongue:



Nope , open sights on my shotgun. LOL Sold my inline a few days ago.
I do have a scope on my 44mag. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yes I have to set at least one cam like that !



heres all you need for video and power for 4 cams,cheap !!

(4) New 100ft BNC CCTV Video Power Cable CCD Security Camera DVR Wire Cord b3n | eBay


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nope , open sights on my shotgun. LOL Sold my inline a few days ago.
> I do have a scope on my 44mag. LOL



Wtf?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> heres all you need for video and power for 4 cams,cheap !!
> 
> (4) New 100ft BNC CCTV Video Power Cable CCD Security Camera DVR Wire Cord b3n | eBay



Looks like what I need ! Thanks Ron , I will be getting them !

I am also looking for wires that will hold up outside. Would like to mount a couple cams looking back at the house.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks like what I need ! Thanks Ron , I will be getting them !
> 
> I am also looking for wires that will hold up outside. Would like to mount a couple cams looking back at the house.



those wires are for outside..
once everything good get some liquid lecticle tape and coat the connections.
any wire you get make sure is listed copper.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Wtf?



That boy I bought the fire wood from has wanted it for a couple years now. I don't use it any more so just sold it to him. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I couldn`t begin to tell you how many I know have already made a trip over to Maine, NH and Vermont for holiday shopping.



And they let em run LOOSE !!! with no supervision !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> those wires are for outside..
> once everything good get some liquid lecticle tape and coat the connections.
> any wire you get make sure is listed copper.



OK ! Perfect for what I want ! Liquid tape ? Have to look for that ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK ! Perfect for what I want ! Liquid tape ? Have to look for that ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



I was wondering how to keep the connections dry. Now I know what to get ! Thanks again Ron ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I was wondering how to keep the connections dry. Now I know what to get ! Thanks again Ron ! :msp_thumbsup:



Comes in handy on saws sometimes too.
helps the plug wire stay in the coil,help wire routing by sticking them to something,etc.


----------



## tbone75

Got to pick up a monitor and find a place to put the DVR yet?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Comes in handy on saws sometimes too.
> helps the plug wire stay in the coil,help wire routing by sticking them to something,etc.



I can see it will be very handy to have around !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got to pick up a monitor and find a place to put the DVR yet?



Pick up a cheap flat screen on CL


----------



## tbone75

Adam you and your big mouth,Scott too ! Its snowing here now ! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Pick up a cheap flat screen on CL



Puter one work too? I know where I can get them cheap.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Adam you and your big mouth,Scott too ! Its snowing here now ! :msp_mad:



Haha!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Haha!



:msp_razz:


----------



## AU_K2500

Bunch of women in here....soon as I catch up, i scroll down and theres another page to read! 

gotta run to the hardware store this morning.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Adam you and your big mouth,Scott too ! Its snowing here now ! :msp_mad:



SUNSHINE here


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Puter one work too? I know where I can get them cheap.



Your unit should have VGA output,look.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> SUNSHINE here



Sun here too....dont know what all the fuss is about.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your unit should have VGA output,look.



Got to get it back out of the box! LOL


----------



## tbone75

It won't hook up to a puter monitor. LOL Need a TV for it. I can find one of them cheap nuff I am sure.


----------



## sachsmo

Hey bone,

you got any decent 143 cylinders layin' around?


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Hey bone,
> 
> you got any decent 143 cylinders layin' around?



None I can spare,sorry.Need them to build all these saws I have. LOL


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> None I can spare,sorry.Need them to build all these saws I have. LOL



OK sluggo,

I'll be sure to remember that when the Christmas swap comes around.


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> OK sluggo,
> 
> I'll be sure to remember that when the Christmas swap comes around.



If I can find a 153 jug I would have a spare?


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> If I can find a 153 jug I would have a spare?



Got a real nice spare here,

but you aint gettin' it!


----------



## sachsmo

I can buy one from your bud over in buckeye land for something like $389!

He has 10 available:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> I can buy one from your bud over in buckeye land for something like $389!
> 
> He has 10 available:hmm3grin2orange:



Don't know where that is? But I don't want to go there either !


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Got a real nice spare here,
> 
> but you aint gettin' it!



You won't trade it for a 143 jug? LOL

If you have that? Why would you even want a 143 jug???


----------



## sachsmo

That is over in Maurytown (sp)

And those are OEM 143 cylinder kits.


Guess I will be forced into putting a 3120 top end on her.


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> That is over in Maurytown (sp)
> 
> And those are OEM 143 cylinder kits.
> 
> 
> Guess I will be forced into putting a 3120 top end on her.



Didn't know that could be done?


----------



## sachsmo

I doubt it will be easy.

I have thrown around the idea of putting one on a 153, 42mm stroke y'know.


Guess a 395 top-end would be a better choice for the 343.


----------



## dancan

The wife got her fleemarket dates wrong but we did find one .
Nothing much any good but I did find a bedpan .

View attachment 263839


----------



## sachsmo

I've been using a 153 for milling for several years. The carb gooned on it once and had to put a 143 in as back-up.

You would never guess the 143 was only 5cc smaller. That longer stroke shines when milling a 28" wide Oak slab.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' all! I see the regulars are still around and a couple of new folks as well. tbone is still yacking up something fierce - how many posts are you trying to reach? Are you going for a record or something? 

Good weekend so far. Cut a nice white oak yesterday about 28" at the base. That's a pretty big tree for this neck of the woods. Should get a lot of good wood out of it. The wife and I worked on it for a while and my 7 year old worked with me, too. He was a little dynamo! He stayed with me the whole time, stacking brush, loading wood, even did some chopping with his little ax. When we got back to the house he got in the back of the truck and handed the wood to me to stack. He stayed ahead of me the whole time! I gave him a couple of extra bucks for his allowance and bragged on him to the rest of the family. 

I've got the stove going this morning and I'm not too anxious to o outside just yet. Maybe I'll work on the 268 in the basement...


----------



## farrell

OL got home from work lil bit ago......felt like and bye...........she's off to a baby shower! Meet up with her later at my families thanksgiving! 

She loves her new car but scared to death to drive it the snow! 
Been a long time since I drove a truck in the winter..........may be interesting?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Mornin' all! I see the regulars are still around and a couple of new folks as well. tbone is still yacking up something fierce - how many posts are you trying to reach? Are you going for a record or something?
> 
> Good weekend so far. Cut a nice white oak yesterday about 28" at the base. That's a pretty big tree for this neck of the woods. Should get a lot of good wood out of it. The wife and I worked on it for a while and my 7 year old worked with me, too. He was a little dynamo! He stayed with me the whole time, stacking brush, loading wood, even did some chopping with his little ax. When we got back to the house he got in the back of the truck and handed the wood to me to stack. He stayed ahead of me the whole time! I gave him a couple of extra bucks for his allowance and bragged on him to the rest of the family.
> 
> I've got the stove going this morning and I'm not too anxious to o outside just yet. Maybe I'll work on the 268 in the basement...



Sounds like your doing good ! And having some good fun too !
268 ? I got one of them that is down right wild,thanks to Ron ! :hmm3grin2orange:
Its only 32 here right now,but about 80 inside ! Got to turn that stove down some more ! The vent is only open a little bit! hate to think what it would do if I opened it all the way! It will be very nice if it gets real cold,but its not that cold ! LOL
But you better quit slacking so bad around here! How you ever going to catch up to the Gabby Slug ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The wife got her fleemarket dates wrong but we did find one .
> Nothing much any good but I did find a bedpan .
> 
> View attachment 263839



Now that have a good hat,you can use the Stihl hat for some more useful,like a chamber pot ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> OL got home from work lil bit ago......felt like and bye...........she's off to a baby shower! Meet up with her later at my families thanksgiving!
> 
> She loves her new car but scared to death to drive it the snow!
> Been a long time since I drove a truck in the winter..........may be interesting?



I always drive trucks in the winter? As long as you have good tires and a little weight its no problem.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> It won't hook up to a puter monitor. LOL Need a TV for it. I can find one of them cheap nuff I am sure.



what i use 

TV RCA Composite S-video AV In to PC VGA LCD Out Converter Adapter Box Black | eBay


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> what i use
> 
> TV RCA Composite S-video AV In to PC VGA LCD Out Converter Adapter Box Black | eBay



That will adapt a puter monitor to my DVR. Or puter to a TV, I think?


----------



## tbone75

Going to shock Ron ! Got the big Kita on the bench ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

been searching CL....holy kwap people are stupid....


----------



## tbone75

Rob wanted more measurements,so that is a good place to start. I will be needing some drivers for these saws I am sure! LOL I have new seals and another flywheel for it. May not fix my problem,but 2 more things out of the way to find out. That don't work,just have to get another P&C for it. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Looking at a 7900 in the classifieds,so tempted ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That will adapt a puter monitor to my DVR. Or puter to a TV, I think?



both.
will let you use a flatscreen to view your cam's


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> both.
> will let you use a flatscreen to view your cam's



I better get one of them and the cables. Do longer cables hurt the picture any?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I better get one of them and the cables. Do longer cables hurt the picture any?



keep em short as you can,dont order 200ft when 50ft will do !


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my,,,,,,,,,,,,, stopped in the stealership this mornin.
needed a rim and clutch bearing for the 0h3four.
ones Uncle Rob sent for another model 034 ??
actually stihl in thier wisdom changes things when they feel like it !!
clutch was correct but rest dif sizes ..
rim and bearing,$22 !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> keep em short as you can,dont order 200ft when 50ft will do !



OK 
Ordered the cables,adapter and tape. LOL
Can the cables be shortened? Put new plugs on them?


----------



## roncoinc

Imagine the stupidity of THREE diff clutch bearings for ONE saw !! ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK
> Ordered the cables,adapter and tape. LOL
> Can the cables be shortened? Put new plugs on them?



nope,cant shorten them


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,,,,,,,,,,,, stopped in the stealership this mornin.
> needed a rim and clutch bearing for the 0h3four.
> ones Uncle Rob sent for another model 034 ??
> actually stihl in thier wisdom changes things when they feel like it !!
> clutch was correct but rest dif sizes ..
> rim and bearing,$22 !!



That wasn't nice of them. LOL Don't you just love them Steels ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> nope,cant shorten them



Well,actually yo can if needed but not easy,,wires in that stuff pretty small and flimsy.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Imagine the stupidity of THREE diff clutch bearings for ONE saw !! ??



Makes no sense ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,actually yo can if needed but not easy,,wires in that stuff pretty small and flimsy.



I will just use short as possible. There cheap nuff.


----------



## tbone75

Had my lunch,back to that blue PITA ! LOL

It will run !! May just cost a more? @$$#%#[email protected]%$#$ thing !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Got a new job, gonna be a machinest! Pays good, good benefits. Im excoted. 
John i left a part out of the cutoff saw i need to get in the mail. Give me a couple of days.
Had a nice 6 days off. Happy belated thanksgivin to all! 
Now off an runnin, going to look at a newer truck.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,,,,,,,,,,,, stopped in the stealership this mornin.
> needed a rim and clutch bearing for the 0h3four.
> ones Uncle Rob sent for another model 034 ??
> actually stihl in thier wisdom changes things when they feel like it !!
> clutch was correct but rest dif sizes ..
> rim and bearing,$22 !!



Dam. Sorry Ol Buddy. 

They actuall came off an 034 super. 

They were guaranteed!!!

Send them back. I'll exchange them for the Blue Smurph Action Figure Model.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Got a new job, gonna be a machinest! Pays good, good benefits. Im excoted.
> John i left a part out of the cutoff saw i need to get in the mail. Give me a couple of days.
> Had a nice 6 days off. Happy belated thanksgivin to all!
> Now off an runnin, going to look at a newer truck.



Sounds like a much better job !

Get me that parts ASAP ! LOL And any more screws you can find for it? Missing a lot !


----------



## tbone75

Kita is back together,what a PITA getting the seals out ! Worst ones I ever did ! Put blue goo on the news ones, think someone must have used red on the old ones! New longer rope while I was at it and the other fly wheel.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Imagine the stupidity of THREE diff clutch bearings for ONE saw !! ??



Clutch fit?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Clutch fit?



Think he said it did. Must be out using it right now ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> been searching CL....holy kwap people are stupid....



You cruising the personal ads again , I thought you got married ???


----------



## tbone75

Just had some saws dumped off for me to fix :msp_ohmy: 075 & 040.The 40 needs a clutch cover and ?? The 075 needs something done to hold the recoil on. Screw hole are stripped.And ?? LOL
Rear handle is broke and patched.


----------



## tbone75

Same guy has a Husky brush saw he wants to sell. I have no idea what it could be worth? Would like to do some trading with him. LOL
Said he would sell the Stihs too,but he wouldn't like what I wold offer ! LOL He thinks the 075 would be worth 600 running ! Not to me it aint ! I would go 100.00 for both maybe? LOL


----------



## dancan

What model brushsaw ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What model brushsaw ??



He couldn't remember. Something like a R40 he thinks? Has the harness and 3 different blades for it.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Just had some saws dumped off for me to fix :msp_ohmy: 075 & 040.The 40 needs a clutch cover and ?? The 075 needs something done to hold the recoil on. Screw hole are stripped.And ?? LOL
> Rear handle is broke and patched.



Heli coil the screws in. What part of the rear handle, upper (orange) or lower (white) are broke?


----------



## Stihl 041S

I like the 040/075 saws. 

People ##### they are heavy. 

Stihl knew that. 

And they never made a top handle version did they. Lol


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Same guy has a Husky brush saw he wants to sell. I have no idea what it could be worth? Would like to do some trading with him. LOL
> Said he would sell the Stihs too,but he wouldn't like what I wold offer ! LOL He thinks the 075 would be worth 600 running ! Not to me it aint ! I would go 100.00 for both maybe? LOL



Little high on them. I would guess $300-400 for a running 075 with at least a 25" bar and nothing broke. $600 would be if is was in minty shape.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Heli coil the screws in. What part of the rear handle, upper (orange) or lower (white) are broke?



Lower white part.


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> I like the 040/075 saws.
> 
> People ##### they are heavy.
> 
> Stihl knew that.
> 
> And they never made a top handle version did they. Lol



I don't think I have ever worked on an 040 before. I'm betting the 041 proceded the 040?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Little high on them. I would guess $300-400 for a running 075 with at least a 25" bar and nothing broke. $600 would be if is was in minty shape.



Its FAR from minty ! LOL 24 or 25 bar on it.


----------



## tbone75

OL needs help,wants to get the Christmas tree out of the box. UGH ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Its FAR from minty ! LOL 24 or 25 bar on it.



Your offer was reasonable then. Those recoils can be tricky to fix. Usually the holes become egg shaped and are a pain to fix.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> He couldn't remember. Something like a R40 he thinks? Has the harness and 3 different blades for it.



You'll need more info than the "He thinks" .


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> I don't think I have ever worked on an 040 before. I'm betting the 041 proceded the 040?



Naa. 040 points. Then 041 points. Then 041 electronic. All 60cc. 

Don't know when the Super hit. Late 70s I think

Check with Ron. They're his favorites.....


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Your offer was reasonable then. Those recoils can be tricky to fix. Usually the holes become egg shaped and are a pain to fix.



I would say that is how this one is.


----------



## sefh3

I stihl looking for a rear handle and top handle to complete my 041 Super. My are both cracked, jb welded, and cracked again.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You'll need more info than the "He thinks" .



Hes going to check and let me know. It is something I could use around here. If it don't kill me using it? LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I would say that is how this one is.



Do you know if it runs? The bad thing with these saws are you need to pull the whole dang thing apart to pull the muffler off to check the piston.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I stihl looking for a rear handle and top handle to complete my 041 Super. My are both cracked, jb welded, and cracked again.



Thought you would have by now? I didn't get any handles in these parts I got,just crank cases.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Do you know if it runs? The bad thing with these saws are you need to pull the whole dang thing apart to pull the muffler off to check the piston.



He said they both run? Muffler has been patched up on the 075 too.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Thought you would have by now? I didn't get any handles in these parts I got,just crank cases.



It's stihl sitting on the bench. I haven't looked really hard to find them yet.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> He said they both run? Muffler has been patched up on the 075 too.



If you end up getting it, I think I have a non broken handle and a good muffler for it. I've been holding on these waiting to find a "parts" saw needing these. No luck around here.


----------



## sefh3

Sad day around here in college football. My Wolverines lost to them dang Buckeyes again.


----------



## tbone75

The little POS Troy Built saw was in a fire. LOL He said it just needs the recoil fixed,still runs? Also brought a Poolin with bad fuel lines.


----------



## sefh3

It looks a little toasty. Does it have the plastic recoil like the Poulans do? Is a Troy Build made by Poulan?


----------



## tbone75

OK going to go look these saws over a little :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> It looks a little toasty. Does it have the plastic recoil like the Poulans do? Is a Troy Build made by Poulan?



I don't know who makes it? Didn't look like Poolin? its all plastic ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Sad day around here in college football. My Wolverines lost to them dang Buckeyes again.



Football?? That the weird one with the pointy ends?? 

One of my nephews is from Michigan. Don't know where. 
Gonna settle in Pa, getting out of the Navy.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam. Sorry Ol Buddy.
> 
> They actuall came off an 034 super.
> 
> They were guaranteed!!!
> 
> Send them back. I'll exchange them for the Blue Smurph Action Figure Model.



Caint garrytee nuttin wit a steal !!!
parts wont fit an 034 super !! 
thats the way steels are !

Is tht a Papa smurf action figure model ??
if it is you got a deal !!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Clutch fit?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just had some saws dumped off for me to fix :msp_ohmy: 075 & 040.The 40 needs a clutch cover and ?? The 075 needs something done to hold the recoil on. Screw hole are stripped.And ?? LOL
> Rear handle is broke and patched.



Sorry man,,somebody dont like you !!
do like i do and tell them you dont work on that crap !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> What model brushsaw ??



Aunties love of husky comes out again


----------



## dancan

I do like muh 265rx as much as my FS550  I won't deny that , even if I had to use Loctite to keep the blade nut on .
Looks like you're missing a piece of plastic on your 034supah , did it blow off when you spun it up ?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Your offer was reasonable then. Those recoils can be tricky to fix. Usually the holes become egg shaped and are a pain to fix.



ANY steal is a PITA to fix !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Caint garrytee nuttin wit a steal !!!
> parts wont fit an 034 super !!
> thats the way steels are !
> 
> Is tht a Papa smurf action figure model ??
> if it is you got a deal !!



Just went to change the sprocket on a 034.....

Mini spline!! 

I lied. Clutch came off an 034S. Maybe drum and bearing came off a 036 Pro. 

My bad. Hard to remember. Sorry


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Do you know if it runs? The bad thing with these saws are you need to pull the whole dang thing apart to pull the muffler off to check the piston.



And i thot i was the ONLY one that knew stihls are a big PITA to work on [email protected]!


----------



## roncoinc

Now tell me that aint one FUGLY looking excuse for a cainsaw !!! ???
one little match to the edge of that cardboard it sits on and all would be good


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Sad day around here in college football. My Wolverines lost to them dang Buckeyes again.



Sorry bout that,again. LOL Not like I give a chit ! :msp_tongue: Don't watch football. :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now tell me that aint one FUGLY looking excuse for a cainsaw !!! ???
> one little match to the edge of that cardboard it sits on and all would be good



That should make you a couple bucks! Clean looking.


----------



## tbone75

The 075 is trash !


----------



## tbone75

The 040 has good spark and compression.Need this cup thing inside the fly wheel for the recoil and a clutch cover. Anyone know how that cup thing comes out? LOL Or if I can get a new one for it?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> The 075 is trash !



Send it here!


----------



## tbone75

Told the OL I am going to set up the DVR and monitor on the kitchen table. LOL She didn't say anything? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Now tell me that aint one FUGLY looking excuse for a cainsaw !!! ???
> one little match to the edge of that cardboard it sits on and all would be good




I was waiting for "Wrath of Rhan"

Cash now. 

What you want for it Rhan?? No shipping. I'll drive up and get it next eating season!!

Oyster OR Lobsta ......."Have Appitite Wil Travel"

Let me know. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Send it here!



I really don't think you want it,needs way more parts than its worth.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The 075 is trash !



The " STIHL " should have been a give away !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The " STIHL " should have been a give away !!



Can't help what they bring me. LOL Same guy brought the mini-mac a while back,stihl need a carb for it.

Could help if I were to go look for one? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Can't help what they bring me. LOL Same guy brought the mini-mac a while back,stihl need a carb for it.
> 
> Could help if I were to go look for one? LOL



mini mac,,stihl,,same class..
when you gonna figure out he just bringing you crap noplace else will look at ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> mini mac,,stihl,,same class..
> when you gonna figure out he just bringing you crap noplace else will look at ??



Knew that when he brought the mini-mac ! LOL least he brought me a Poolin to fix ! LOL Them are easy as Huskys !


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of SLACKERS got nuttin to say tonight? I got nuttin left? :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

A little artistic license on the 034 clutch cover 








then some fun with a paint stick


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A little artistic license on the 034 clutch cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then some fun with a paint stick



Much better !


----------



## roncoinc

Wuz gonna go pick up that Jred 2050 for $30 this afternoon.
guy said woud run and die so he took the carb out and apart.
looks really nice shape.
figured carb kit and whatever..
then taking the grinder to it and go a little wild just to have some FUN !!!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Wuz gonna go pick up that Jred 2050 for $30 this afternoon.
> guy said woud run and die so he took the carb out and apart.
> looks really nice shape.
> figured carb kit and whatever..
> then taking the grinder to it and go a little wild just to have some FUN !!!



Well the guy had company so i cant pick it up untill the morning..


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> mini mac,,stihl,,same class..
> When you gonna figure out he just bringing you crap noplace else will look at ??



"wrath of rhan ii"

No caps awarded. Very lame sequel......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well the guy had company so i cant pick it up untill the morning..



I have one and a half of them. LOL Don't think you will need anything for it? Looked nice.


----------



## tbone75

Ron I think Uncle Rob needs a HUSKY !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> "wrath of rhan ii"
> 
> No caps awarded. Very lame sequel......



Must be tired?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Must be tired?



Papa Smurph is vwery vwery tired. 

Wron needs some west and wewaxation. 

Plus beer, food, and football of course...


----------



## tbone75

Me and Ron the only ones doing any saw work? I am doing very little,but something !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Papa Smurph is vwery vwery tired.
> 
> Wron needs some west and wewaxation.
> 
> Plus beer, food, and football of course...



Tomorrow for all that ! LOL

Got some measurements for you ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Me and Ron the only ones doing any saw work? I am doing very little,but something !



Just cleaned up my saws from yesterday. 

I don't have to work on them. 

They're Stihls........


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Me and Ron the only ones doing any saw work? I am doing very little,but something !



Dan paid me a visit today and dropped off a Shindaiwa, I picked it up and put it on a shelf, does that count?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Tomorrow for all that ! LOL
> 
> Got some measurements for you ! LOL



Send them in. 

I need a break. 

Just roughed a part to size!!!!! 

Adam will understand. Lol

And how many of each you want John


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan paid me a visit today and dropped off a Shindaiwa, I picked it up and put it on a shelf, does that count?



His shinny red brick ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Send them in.
> 
> I need a break.
> 
> Just roughed a part to size!!!!!
> 
> Adam will understand. Lol
> 
> And how many of each you want John



I only need one of each,someone else may want Dolmar seal drivers?

No hurry ! I already put them in ! LOL A socket fit the small side OK,the big one......well PITA ! LOL
Worst dam seals I ever did on anything !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I only need one of each,someone else may want Dolmar seal drivers?



Okay John. 

Ron is too tired to raise his hand.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Okay John.
> 
> Ron is too tired to raise his hand.....



He do a face plant into the key board?


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Rob

Hey John.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Rob
> 
> Hey John.



Hey Mark


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> His shinny red brick ? LOL



Yep the red brick, won`t pul gas so I need to go over it.


----------



## AU_K2500

What are you fellas up to thins evening. 

Hey Rob, ever figure out what dogs you "need"?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep the red brick, won`t pul gas so I need to go over it.



Just the usual ! LOL Dan seems to have problems with saws? Breaks them or his self ! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> What are you fellas up to thins evening.
> 
> Hey Rob, ever figure out what dogs you "need"?



Wolfy ones !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Wolfy ones !



Maybe some for an 024.....lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Maybe some for an 024.....lol



Knew THAT was comin' (hanging head in shame)


----------



## tbone75

Dang SLACKERS ! Making me tired !


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Knew THAT was comin' (hanging head in shame)



Just razzing ya


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Just razzing ya



Yeah but I got to get stuff done. Sorry Ol Buddy.


----------



## diggers_dad

John, how can you do any saw work with as many posts as you make? Unbelievable! It took me half an hour just to catch up on your prattle. I, on the other hand, have been busy.

Worked on a generator for my Dad. He picked up one with battery start that needed a little TLC. Looks like someone dumped a combination of furniture polish and molasses in the gas tank and carburetor. Nasty. I've got it tore down, going to need a few parts.

Next came a wood splitter project. I picked up a homemade one a few months back and haven't had time to mess with it yet. It only had a 19" capacity so that's the first thing that gets upgraded. I just started tearing it down to its components and prepping for the upgrades this afternoon. Lots of changes and I need some more steel to make the trailer portion solid. I still need two more days on it. 

This evening I finished up a 268 in the basement. 1997 model. Good compression and spark; needed a few odds and ends. Tomorrow I'll tune it and test it with a 16" bar. I don't figure a 68 cc Hosskee can handle much more bar than that...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> John, how can you do any saw work with as many posts as you make? Unbelievable! It took me half an hour just to catch up on your prattle. I, on the other hand, have been busy.
> 
> Worked on a generator for my Dad. He picked up one with battery start that needed a little TLC. Looks like someone dumped a combination of furniture polish and molasses in the gas tank and carburetor. Nasty. I've got it tore down, going to need a few parts.
> 
> Next came a wood splitter project. I picked up a homemade one a few months back and haven't had time to mess with it yet. It only had a 19" capacity so that's the first thing that gets upgraded. I just started tearing it down to its components and prepping for the upgrades this afternoon. Lots of changes and I need some more steel to make the trailer portion solid. I still need two more days on it.
> 
> This evening I finished up a 268 in the basement. 1997 model. Good compression and spark; needed a few odds and ends. Tomorrow I'll tune it and test it with a 16" bar. I don't figure a 68 cc Hosskee can handle much more bar than that...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Haven't been here in 3 months,and what do you do ! Start on HUSKYS again ! :msp_sneaky:


:hmm3grin2orange:


Bet my 268 will eat yours alive !  And chew up and spit out your Steels !


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Haven't been here in 3 months,and what do you do ! Start on HUSKYS again ! :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Bet my 268 will eat yours alive !  And chew up and spit out your Steels !



You are taking FAR too much medication my friend. I have a 361 that will smoke your Muskee Huskee. Matter of fact, I'll bet my 021 will run neck and neck with it. 

Wait, wait, wait... Are you even able to START a saw? Is this some kind of contest where I have to start yours before we can race?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> You are taking FAR too much medication my friend. I have a 361 that will smoke your Muskee Huskee. Matter of fact, I'll bet my 021 will run neck and neck with it.
> 
> Wait, wait, wait... Are you even able to START a saw? Is this some kind of contest where I have to start yours before we can race?



Guess you didn't see the jug Ron gave me for my 268? LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Guess you didn't see the jug Ron gave me for my 268? LOL



Nope. Ron does good work from what I hear so imagine it runs pretty well. I may tear this one down at some point and work on it some more. It really needs A/V mounts but I wanted to see how well it ran before I went overboard. I had a 266 a few years ago and no complaints with it. I bought this 268 just for something to do and it sat for almost three months before I even looked at it. I need longer weekends and shorter weeks!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Haven't heard from Ron on the 034S. 

Dam Stihl hoarder........


----------



## RandyMac

I'm going home early at 0200, see you guys much later today.


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> I'm going home early at 0200, see you guys much later today.



Enjoy your time off lad.


----------



## RandyMac

Thank you, I most certainly will. I'm having a shot of Beam Black and a cheap cigar.
Weather is supposed to be good, got things to do.


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> Thank you, I most certainly will. I'm having a shot of Beam Black and a cheap cigar.
> Weather is supposed to be good, got things to do.



Let me buy you a drink. Pay you when I see ya.......


----------



## dancan

OK , where's the rest of the zzzZlackerzzz ???


----------



## tbone75

Morning Dan


----------



## diggers_dad

Morning Dan. Morning John. I have coffee if you care to drop by. 


I might even scramble some farm fresh eggs and fry a little bacon...


Probably should make some biscuits, too. 


Mmmmm. Need gravy also. 


Suddenly I'm very hungry. Be back in a bit...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Morning Dan. Morning John. I have coffee if you care to drop by.
> 
> 
> I might even scramble some farm fresh eggs and fry a little bacon...
> 
> 
> Probably should make some biscuits, too.
> 
> 
> Mmmmm. Need gravy also.
> 
> 
> Suddenly I'm very hungry. Be back in a bit...



Meenie ! Tease us like that and run off to eat it !


----------



## tbone75

Marc here is the jug I put on a 266,its a 268 jug Ron gave me. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Pickup that 2050 later this mornin.
got stuff lined up to take care of before i can get to that.
can you finger port an open port jug ?? LOL !!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Marc here is the jug I put on a 266,its a 268 jug Ron gave me. LOL



Yikes!!!! Does that thing even run?!?! It looks a little restricted to me. Better open it up and let it breathe a little.


----------



## dancan

Mmmmm bacon , sure is nice when you get a pound that has no big gobs of fat that you have to trim off :msp_smile:

Hey Mark !
Hey John !
Hey Ron !


----------



## dancan

Mark , don't let John race you for pink slips with that thing unless you're blocking up a cord of wood LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Mmmmm bacon , sure is nice when you get a pound that has no big gobs of fat that you have to trim off :msp_smile:
> 
> Hey Mark !
> Hey John !



:msp_angry: No bacon here !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Pickup that 2050 later this mornin.
> got stuff lined up to take care of before i can get to that.
> can you finger port an open port jug ?? LOL !!



Let me know if you need something for it? Should have anything but the top cover.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Mmmmm bacon , sure is nice when you get a pound that has no big gobs of fat that you have to trim off :msp_smile:
> 
> Hey Mark !
> Hey John !
> Hey Ron !



Fat best part !! 

otherwise be canadian bacon


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Let me know if you need something for it? Should have anything but the top cover.



I thot it would be like the husky 350,,but after that one last week i dont think so ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I thot it would be like the husky 350,,but after that one last week i dont think so ?



Nope the 2150 is the same as a 350 Husky. 2050 is more like a 45 Husky .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nope the 2150 is the same as a 350 Husky. 2050 is more like a 45 Husky .



Oh chit !! that aint hardly worth playing with then is it ??
45cc ?


----------



## tbone75

I have a 2150 here that needs the carb worked on. And 2 of the 2050s. And stihl have the 2054 ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

so whats the diff between a 2050 and a 2150 ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh chit !! that aint hardly worth playing with then is it ??
> 45cc ?



I think its stihl 50cc ? Can't remember?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> so whats the diff between a 2050 and a 2150 ?



Not all that sure? Everything in the 2150 is just the same as a 350 Husky. The 2050 is just built like the 45 Husky?


----------



## tbone75

Acres says its 48.9cc


----------



## tbone75

You could stihl get a lot more out of that saw ! I am guessing its open port?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You could stihl get a lot more out of that saw !



I see it's an open port complete clamshell 
probly for $30 otta pass.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Acres says its 48.9cc



And the 45 is 45 cc ??


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!
Ate entirely too much at family thanksgiving last night!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I see it's an open port complete clamshell
> probly for $30 otta pass.



You could stihl make a couple bucks on it?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Fat best part !!
> 
> otherwise be canadian bacon



It has to have some fat , just not them big sections of fat with no meat , I only use Canadian bacon cubed up in pea soup if I have no ham to work with .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And the 45 is 45 cc ??



Far as I know?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> Ate entirely too much at family thanksgiving last night!!!!!!!



Morning fatty ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> Ate entirely too much at family thanksgiving last night!!!!!!!



You look it !!


----------



## tbone75

Acres says Husky 45 is 44cc ? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Morning fatty ! LOL



Dude I feel ill!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> You look it !!



You guys are starting early today!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Dude I feel ill!!!!!!



I did last night,ate 2/3 of a large pizza ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You guys are starting early today!



You opened the door! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Morning everyone.
It's off to my parents house today. Everyone have a great day and I'll chat with you tonight.


----------



## roncoinc

Looking for ideas here on this one.
yestday on a friends husky 445.
choke,strar,run out of gas,choke strat,run out of gas.
pulled carb and rebuilt.
same thing.
pushing on primer bulb and looking in tank it seems air is coming out of the bilb line into the tank.
i know it it supposed to purge the air etc. but it does the air thing no matter how many times the bulb is pushed.
when letting off the bulb i can hear a sucking noise like air being sucked in instead of fuel.
the saw is almost new and the lines look new and very flexable.
the carb is a Zama C1M ,,i was thinking of changing it over to a non primer bulb by replacing the part the bulb line goes to..
Yeh,just sitting here with idle thoughts considering


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looking for ideas here on this one.
> yestday on a friends husky 445.
> choke,strar,run out of gas,choke strat,run out of gas.
> pulled carb and rebuilt.
> same thing.
> pushing on primer bulb and looking in tank it seems air is coming out of the bilb line into the tank.
> i know it it supposed to purge the air etc. but it does the air thing no matter how many times the bulb is pushed.
> when letting off the bulb i can hear a sucking noise like air being sucked in instead of fuel.
> the saw is almost new and the lines look new and very flexable.
> the carb is a Zama C1M ,,i was thinking of changing it over to a non primer bulb by replacing the part the bulb line goes to..
> Yeh,just sitting here with idle thoughts considering



You try swapping the primer bulb lines around? Or its sucking air from some place? Pin hole in a line or bulb? Or the impulse is plugged some how?


----------



## tbone75

Had 2 of them 350s with the impulse that must have been hot and melted the plastic tip of the impulse plastic piece.Acted the same way.


----------



## tbone75

Also could be just a bad primer bulb.Had one on a whacker that wouldn't hold the fuel in it.


----------



## Scooterbum

Morning all.

The 2050 is the same as the 49.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Morning all.
> 
> The 2050 is the same as the 49.



Morning Scoot !


----------



## Scooterbum

Good to see ya' back from banned camp LOL!!

Hey Ron, I think you could just plug the line at the carb and it would work. Make sure the gasket is in right as impulse comes through there.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Good to see ya' back from banned camp LOL!!
> 
> Hey Ron, I think you could just plug the line at the carb and it would work. Make sure the gasket is in right as impulse comes through there.



That was no fun at all !


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go work on junk saws. LOL Call the guy about the JUNK 075 to see what he wants to do with it?


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Good to see ya' back from banned camp LOL!!
> 
> Hey Ron, I think you could just plug the line at the carb and it would work. Make sure the gasket is in right as impulse comes through there.



was thinking of just putting a regular cover on ,or,plug the line.
taking that carb off is a big PITA,so will see what i can find first.
carb has two check velves in it that work with the primer and it's check valves so elimination may be the way to go ?


hows the flames coming


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> was thinking of just putting a regular cover on ,or,plug the line.
> taking that carb off is a big PITA,so will see what i can find first.
> carb has two check velves in it that work with the primer and it's check valves so elimination may be the way to go ?
> 
> 
> hows the flames coming



Flames are done. I didn't weed them out so you can paint either way. If that doesn't make sense just give a call.

Those check valves are a pain. Ran into them on some FS55 carbs, Carb cleaner and high pressure air kills em'. Just pull the line going from carb to bulb and plug it.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Flames are done. I didn't weed them out so you can paint either way. If that doesn't make sense just give a call.
> 
> Those check valves are a pain. Ran into them on some FS55 carbs, Carb cleaner and high pressure air kills em'. Just pull the line going from carb to bulb and plug it.



Kewl,working on a 034,will flame the blade !! LOL !!
probly be painting the bar today.
they in the mail yet 

prob most simple to plug primer line,may not even have to pull carb,tho it IS a bit crowded around that area


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Kewl,working on a 034,will flame the blade !! LOL !!
> probly be painting the bar today.
> they in the mail yet
> 
> prob most simple to plug primer line,may not even have to pull carb,tho it IS a bit crowded around that area



They'll be in the mail on monday, have a bunch of boxes to get out.


----------



## AU_K2500

Going to rebuild the zama for the 330. Make sure it runs and oil. Then its just waiting for some spare parts from the 330 LP is sending next week! Thanks john for mentioning the Christmas thread, and thanks LP for the 330!


----------



## tbone75

I have no idea who makes this Troy Built saw? Nothing like I have seen before? LOL Ugly as it is,only needs the the 2 recoil pawls.But where to find them? LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I have no idea who makes this Troy Built saw? Nothing like I have seen before? LOL Ugly as it is,only needs the the 2 recoil pawls.But where to find them? LOL



Ummm... picture?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Ummm... picture?



They don't sell just the pawls,and the recoil is NLA?


----------



## dancan

Slak Slak Slak !!!!

Almost on page 2 .


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> They don't sell just the pawls,and the recoil is NLA?



looks chinee, ditch it.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> looks chinee, ditch it.



It is ! If it was mine I would give it away. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> looks chinee, ditch it.



I am so happy that I don`t have to work on that chit,..everyone knows better than to bring any of those POS saws to me cause I would run them over with the 20 ton excavator before I would try working on one.


----------



## tbone75

Think I will hide the rest of the day,OL is NOT happy ! LOL Squeelers sucked big time! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am so happy that I don`t have to work on that chit,..everyone knows better than to bring any of those POS saws to me cause I would run them over with the 20 ton excavator before I would try working on one.



You would mash this little Poolin I just put new fuel lines in too! 

There just so easy to work on!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You would mash this little Poolin I just put new fuel lines in too!
> 
> There just so easy to work on!



They is just too crappy to work on, they is meant to be disposable POS`s and I dispose of them quickly and put them out of their,...er....my misery.....:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They is just too crappy to work on, they is meant to be disposable POS`s and I dispose of them quickly and put them out of their,...er....my misery.....:msp_wink:



I don't blame you. LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Think I will hide the rest of the day,OL is NOT happy ! LOL Squeelers sucked big time! LOL



Put more fuel on the fire , stoke up that furnace of yours but stay in the basement out of her way LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

OL came home with a HUGE box, says she wrapped it in the parking lot....wont tell me what it is....I HATE surprises. 
its gotta be 6' by 2 1/2' by 8" and its HEAVY. she did tel me its nothing i asked for, but she thinks ill really like it.....its a flipin month till Christmas. Ive got to sit here and look at it for another month.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> OL came home with a HUGE box, says she wrapped it in the parking lot....wont tell me what it is....I HATE surprises.
> its gotta be 6' by 2 1/2' by 8" and its HEAVY. she did tel me its nothing i asked for, but she thinks ill really like it.....its a flipin month till Christmas. Ive got to sit here and look at it for another month.



Artificial Christmas tree?


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Artificial Christmas tree?



nope, its already been put up on thanksgiving. and its only 8 inches thick...


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> nope, its already been put up on thanksgiving. and its only 8 inches thick...



Hey mark!
Hey Jerry. 
Hey John. 
Hey Randy. 
And anyone I forgot.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey mark!
> Hey Jerry.
> Hey John.
> Hey Randy.
> And anyone I forgot.



Hey Rob !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Put more fuel on the fire , stoke up that furnace of yours but stay in the basement out of her way LOL



Fired that baby up earlier,came back up to see how hot it was up stairs. She had the door open !  Turned it back down a little. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey mark!
> Hey Jerry.
> Hey John.
> Hey Randy.
> And anyone I forgot.



Hey uncle Rob.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey mark!
> Hey Jerry.
> Hey John.
> Hey Randy.
> And anyone I forgot.



Hey Rob. Whatcha up to?


----------



## AU_K2500

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Rob. Whatcha up to?



Where'd everybody go?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Where'd everybody go?



Scared of what is in the package...

Is it marked "Tijuana COD"???


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I have no idea who makes this Troy Built saw? Nothing like I have seen before? LOL Ugly as it is,only needs the the 2 recoil pawls.But where to find them? LOL



Post a picture of the start pawls the whole recoil part might work too. I might have something for them. Any word on the 075 yet?


----------



## sefh3

Home from the parents and have yet another full belly. Everyone is doing great and had a great time.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Rob. Whatcha up to?



At work. 

Porosity. 

Mismatched test plates. 

Nothing good!!!!


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> They is just too crappy to work on, they is meant to be disposable POS`s and I dispose of them quickly and put them out of their,...er....my misery.....:msp_wink:



they make great filler for concrete. They fit in good just like the Hooskvarnas.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Where'd everybody go?



Some one got Halitosis ??


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> they make great filler for concrete. They fit in good just like the Hooskvarnas.



:msp_sneaky: :msp_scared: :chatter: :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> they make great filler for concrete. They fit in good just like the Hooskvarnas.



Ever see what one looks like after being run over by a 20 ton excavator??


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Scared of what is in the package...
> 
> Is it marked "Tijuana COD"???



What package? 

Pretty sure anything marked COD of any sort would be return to sender.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> At work.
> 
> Porosity.
> 
> Mismatched test plates.
> 
> Nothing good!!!!



Don't you just hate those days when nothing goes right?!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Post a picture of the start pawls the whole recoil part might work too. I might have something for them. Any word on the 075 yet?



Here they is.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ever see what one looks like after being run over by a 20 ton excavator??



Flat turd ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Flat turd ! LOL



Yup,...sort of a distorted pancake......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Don't you just hate those days when nothing goes right?!



Fixing is what I do. 

They pay me so it's fine with me. ;-))


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> they make great filler for concrete. They fit in good just like the Hooskvarnas.



I think I have some pics somewhere ........


----------



## tbone75

Called and left a message about the 075,nothing back yet?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I think I have some pics somewhere ........



I think your taking MEEN pills instead of happy pills ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Going to rebuild the zama for the 330. Make sure it runs and oil. Then its just waiting for some spare parts from the 330 LP is sending next week! Thanks john for mentioning the Christmas thread, and thanks LP for the 330!



Remember ZAMA is owned by steal now so no tellin what will happen !!
just another cinese company stihl has makes thier parts..


----------



## tbone75

Just got started sharpening a few chains,one of my buddies showed up. Didn't get nothing else done for the day! LOL Can't BS and do much anything else. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> looks chinee, ditch it.



If everybody did that the dumpsters would be full of stihls !!

WAIT !!1 thats were i got my last three,from a dumpster !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Remember ZAMA is owned by steal now so no tellin what will happen !!
> just another cinese company stihl has makes thier parts..



Didn't know that. Well the 330 runs, so now I'm just waiting on parts....I don't know whether to be excited or scared of this next box from Ron....don't even know whats in it....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Didn't know that. Well the 330 runs, so now I'm just waiting on parts....I don't know whether to be excited or scared of this next box from Ron....don't even know whats in it....



Is it a shoe box ? :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Think I will hide the rest of the day,OL is NOT happy ! LOL Squeelers sucked big time! LOL



TEll the Ol Squeelers ALWAYS suck big time !!

then ask her who has the BEST offense in the NFL ??..hint,,they scored over 100 points in thier last two games !!


being a squeeler fan is like being a stihl fan,,rave reviews but never get to the big game ! LOL !
fans that dont know any better


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TEll the Ol Squeelers ALWAYS suck big time !!
> 
> then ask her who has the BEST offense in the NFL ??..hint,,they scored over 100 points in thier last two games !!
> 
> 
> being a squeeler fan is like being a stihl fan,,rave reviews but never get to the big game ! LOL !
> fans that dont know any better



She has calmed down for the moment ! Not going to stir that pot ! :msp_scared:

Just in case I get the urge to stir her up? Who is it scored all that? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Is it a shoe box ? :msp_scared:



The box was bigger than a shoe box....even showed a pic of it open.....full of bubble wrap.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> The box was blogger than a shoe box....even showed a pic of it open.....full of bubble wrap.



Bubble wrap can hide anything ! :monkey:







:bad_smelly:


----------



## roncoinc

Think i went thru three saws today..
this one was MArk challenged !
a nova kit solved that quick !
eeko 702 vl ??
runs awsome now !
guy didnt know what to do about the handlebar rubber..
fired up compressor to 150 lbs ,,stuck the nozzle under the lower end and and pulled the trigger !!!
he pulled and i sqirted and the rubber went back into place


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> She has calmed down for the moment ! Not going to stir that pot ! :msp_scared:
> 
> Just in case I get the urge to stir her up? Who is it scored all that? LOL



New England Patriots !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> think i went thru three saws today..
> This one was mark challenged !
> A nova kit solved that quick !
> Eeko 702 vl ??
> Runs awsome now !
> Guy didnt know what to do about the handlebar rubber..
> Fired up compressor to 150 lbs ,,stuck the nozzle under the lower end and and pulled the trigger !!!
> He pulled and i sqirted and the rubber went back into place


 EEEEEEEEeeeeeeekkkkkkkkccchhhooo


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Think i went thru three saws today..
> this one was MArk challenged !
> a nova kit solved that quick !
> eeko 702 vl ??
> runs awsome now !
> guy didnt know what to do about the handlebar rubber..
> fired up compressor to 150 lbs ,,stuck the nozzle under the lower end and and pulled the trigger !!!
> he pulled and i sqirted and the rubber went back into place



I have its little brother here,haven't found a clutch cover for it yet? And the oiler knob. 602


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> New England Patriots !



That the ones that got caught cheating a couple years ago? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> TEll the Ol Squeelers ALWAYS suck big time !!
> 
> then ask her who has the BEST offense in the NFL ??..hint,,they scored over 100 points in thier last two games !!
> 
> 
> being a squeeler fan is like being a stihl fan,,rave reviews but never get to the big game ! LOL !
> fans that dont know any better




Wrath of Rhan III

Much better. 

My Stihls are from the Terry Bradshaw era. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That the ones that got caught cheating a couple years ago? :msp_tongue:



Nope,,never cheated or accused of cheating..
media blew a rule breaking all out of proportion..
you ben reading squeeler propaganda ??
nobody bothers reading the facts..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> EEEEEEEEeeeeeeekkkkkkkkccchhhooo



And SO much easier to work on that a steal !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bubble wrap can hide anything ! :monkey:
> :bad_smelly:



Do you REALLY think i would put a STHINKY in that box ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Do you REALLY think i would put a STHINKY in that box ??



I wouldn't mind....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,never cheated or accused of cheating..
> media blew a rule breaking all out of proportion..
> you ben reading squeeler propaganda ??
> nobody bothers reading the facts..



Your trying to get me to fire up the OL up, so had to stir you a little ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Do you REALLY think i would put a STHINKY in that box ??



Nah..............the real thing ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,never cheated or accused of cheating..
> media blew a rule breaking all out of proportion..
> you ben reading squeeler propaganda ??
> nobody bothers reading the facts..



Ah yes. Terry "Four Superbowls" Bradshaw.


----------



## tbone75

Ron fart again ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Just watching punkin chunkin.....and I thought I was nuts!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Just watching punkin chunkin.....and I thought I was nuts!



Somebody made a mile didn't they?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Just watching punkin chunkin.....and I thought I was nuts!



That is funny ! Stupid maybe but funny. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Heading home!!!!


----------



## dancan

zzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz
zzzZlakerzzz !!!​
'cept Rob .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> zzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz
> zzzZlakerzzz !!!​
> 'cept Rob .



I'm trying. Pickin up 2 Stihls in 20'min. 

Bought J red parts late last night. Yippee


----------



## Stihl 041S

Oh yeah. 






HEY DAN. AND A 42" bar for my 084!!!


----------



## dancan

We'd have to look hard up here to find 2 trees to put together to test out that 42" LOL

Here's a link to waste a little time while you're waiting .

DIY: Shovel AK - photo tsunami warning!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> We'd have to look hard up here to find 2 trees to put together to test out that 42" LOL
> 
> Here's a link to waste a little time while you're waiting .
> 
> DIY: Shovel AK - photo tsunami warning!




42" handy for stumping. And some huge Ol oaks around here. 

A little scoring on one piston, price dropped accordingly, deal done. 

Home to bed. 

After I read the link. 

Thanks Dan.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Where's Robin??


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> We'd have to look hard up here to find 2 trees to put together to test out that 42" LOL
> 
> Here's a link to waste a little time while you're waiting .
> 
> DIY: Shovel AK - photo tsunami warning!



That is funny as Hel!!!!!

Brownells too. 

I got reading there to do. Be back in a few days!!


----------



## roncoinc

Constipated this morning ?
need a little help loosening up ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Constipated this morning ?
> need a little help loosening up ??



Morning Ron!!!!

Now we know why you are such a regular guy. 

You BE MEEN !!!!

Just put money in Jonsereds stock. 

May have to wait on buying that Stihl.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Constipated this morning ?
> need a little help loosening up ??



She`s a mongrel but you made her look real pretty. Now wat you gonna do wit her, cut lotsa wood or sell for a big profit??


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Ron!!!!
> 
> Now we know why you are such a regular guy.
> 
> You BE MEEN !!!!
> 
> Just put money in Jonsereds stock.
> 
> May have to wait on buying that Stihl.



Yeh,,just looking at one makes me wanna kwap 

stocking up on jred parts ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Back to work, only thing that makes Mondays better is the fact that the boss aint there! 

Ron, that Stihl looks purrty good. Like Jerry said, you gonna use it or sell it (i think i already know the answer)

Uncle Rob, you sure are up late...err I mean early. 

Wheres Gabby Slug?


----------



## tbone75

Morning ladies


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> She`s a mongrel but you made her look real pretty. Now wat you gonna do wit her, cut lotsa wood or sell for a big profit??



I have been checking them out and have seen quit a few with the flippy cap tank.
is that what makes it a mongrel ?
what is the tank from ?

also canr believe what they sell for !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I have been checking them out and have seen quit a few with the flippy cap tank.
> is that what makes it a mongrel ?
> what is the tank from ?
> 
> also canr believe what they sell for !!



MS340 tank I think.


----------



## tbone75

I put some bigger pieces of wood in the stove last night.Stihl blowing heat 11 hrs. later ! LOL The pieces just barely fit through the door. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Gun season started here this morning,but haven't heard any shots? Usually sounds like a war zone around here! I know the deer are every where? Maybe no one is hunting close by?


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure are quiet? I am stihl trying to wake up,took a pill about 3am to sleep.Stihl got back up at 5am with the OL. I was hoping to sleep till noon ! LOL That aint never going to happen ! LOL
Better go see what I can get into,maybe I will wake up.


----------



## AU_K2500

Sweet...system is down at work. Can't even open email. Extended holiday?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> MS340 tank I think.



MS360 handle on a 034 case.


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
Got the kids to school and now at the 9-5 place. Oh I hate Mondays!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Sweet...system is down at work. Can't even open email. Extended holiday?



I just did a remote system re-boot
you should be ok soon.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I just did a remote system re-boot
> you should be ok soon.



Gee.....thanks Ron........what a pal. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Some serious SLACKING going in here today!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Some serious SLACKING going in here today!



You ought to know....lol. 

What's the slug getting into today?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You ought to know....lol.
> 
> What's the slug getting into today?



Poolin,Stihl and Kita. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Poolin,Stihl and Kita. LOL



You ever get a chance to spin some more chain?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You ever get a chance to spin some more chain?



Oops ! I will today ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I just had to LENGTHEN a piece of RSC for the 034.
lenthen ONE dl,wasnt easy !
dont sit in the anvil right


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron.............................The big Kita LIVES !!! Must have been the fly wheel ! Dam does it RUN ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The new seals fixed the 064 too ! Running GREAT now !


----------



## tbone75

Even got the little 36cc Poolin running. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Look what Adam sent me !

I called him MEEN , better take that back !


----------



## tbone75

Way too much yanking on saws !! May be done for the day?

064 needs a new rope,just a little short. The new rope on the Kita helped a lot !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Oops ! I will today ! LOL



Thank you sir. No rush. Sounds like you've been a busy slug today!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Thank you sir. No rush. Sounds like you've been a busy slug today!



Very busy for a Slug ? LOL 

Bout dam time too !


----------



## tbone75

I am so happy my port job on the Kita is good !!  :msp_thumbsup: uttahere2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tbone75

Got this today too! Now to see how wet my wood is?

That don't sound right? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will need to go drag a log up to play with saws. Nothing left but little fire wood. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all!!!!

I love flippy caps Ron!! ;-))

And so do you. I won't tell anyone.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all!!!!
> 
> I love flippy caps Ron!! ;-))
> 
> And so do you. I won't tell anyone.



Morning Rob !!

Going to fire Ron up right off the bat ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all!!!!
> 
> I love flippy caps Ron!! ;-))
> 
> And so do you. I won't tell anyone.



A flippy cap just plain sucks ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Just wait till the Pit Bull gets back ! He will tell you how good a flippy cap is ! :hmm3grin2orange:

If he gets back? Thought he would be back by now? Hope the boat didn't sink ! :msp_confused:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> A flippy cap just plain sucks ! :msp_thumbdn:



Only have the one with flippy caps. 

Oil all over the place. Lol


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas.

Midget checkin in


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!
Good day of hunting!
Wife shot her first deer (a doe) ever with her new rifle early this morning! Bout 200 yards quartering away but made a perfect shot and dropped her in her tracks!
Saw around thirty deer with three bein bucks but not legal......


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey anyone know why midgets laugh when they run?
Cause the grass is ticklin there balls. 

Either way congrats om her first deer adam!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I have been checking them out and have seen quit a few with the flippy cap tank.
> is that what makes it a mongrel ?
> what is the tank from ?
> 
> also canr believe what they sell for !!





tbone75 said:


> MS340 tank I think.






sefh3 said:


> MS360 handle on a 034 case.



I said that when he got it but no one listened :msp_sad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Thanks Ron. That was quick!!

Can't wait till I can look at it!!

Hey Adam. She had a good day!!

Off to work now!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I said that when he got it but no one listened :msp_sad:



No one ever does...I know how ya feel, they never listen to me either.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I said that when he got it but no one listened :msp_sad:



Cassandra complex. 

I understand. Happens to me all the time....


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Just wait till the Pit Bull gets back ! He will tell you how good a flippy cap is ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> If he gets back? Thought he would be back by now? Hope the boat didn't sink ! :msp_confused:



Well , you know he does have a hard time telling us how he really feels about them LOL


----------



## dancan

I had a dozen cars at the shop today , I got to drive them all at least twice , only two were automatic .................. I'm not enjoying standards as much as I use to .


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> I had a dozen cars at the shop today , I got to drive them all at least twice , only two were automatic .................. I'm not enjoying standards as much as I use to .



It's like riding a bike. Once you figure it out once you're good.


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> I said that when he got it but no one listened :msp_sad:



My wife tells me that all the time. I already told you once and i'm not telling you again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I have been checking them out and have seen quit a few with the flippy cap tank.
> is that what makes it a mongrel ?
> what is the tank from ?
> 
> also canr believe what they sell for !!



I see the lads filled you in on the mongrel term, yes it has a MS360 rear tank handle combo on it, you can`t get tanks from Stihl anymore for the straight 034 or any of the 0 series saws. All new tanks from Stihl are MS series tanks with flippy caps. Even though its a mongrel it will sell for twice the value of a Hooskie of its size class. Just check eBay if you don`t believe me and can all those people be wrong??


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> It's like riding a bike. Once you figure it out once you're good.



Good then , you come on up here ..........Nah never mind , I'll just have a bit of cotton candy before I bring them in next time


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see the lads filled you in on the mongrel term, yes it has a MS360 rear tank handle combo on it, you can`t get tanks from Stihl anymore for the straight 034 or any of the 0 series saws. All new tanks from Stihl are MS series tanks with flippy caps. Even though its a mongrel it will sell for twice the value of a Hooskie of its size class. Just check eBay if you don`t believe me and can all those people be wrong??



Sells for more because it has the upgraded tank .


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Good then , you come on up here ..........Nah never mind , I'll just have a bit of cotton candy before I bring them in next time



See your good to go. Cotton candy is great. Can be used at any time of the day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Talking about what Stihl`s sell for I did a little counting of the ones I own, just the runners, not the project saws. Did a little checking to see what the average on eBay for each model and then discounted that price by 10% . Then using that pricing I totaled up what my little fleet is worth....:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sells for more because it has the upgraded tank .



She`s a half flippy, much easier to get the fuel in er, just like a race car....LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Talking about what Stihl`s sell for I did a little counting of the ones I own, just the runners, not the project saws. Did a little checking to see what the average on eBay for each model and then discounted that price by 10% . Then using that pricing I totaled up what my little fleet is worth....:msp_scared:



Get's kinda scary when you do that. $50,000


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Get's kinda scary when you do that. $50,000



Dauumm, they do add up fast, especially when I added in the 090`s and 070`s, forgot about them ......:msp_scared:


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dauumm, they do add up fast, especially when I added in the 090`s and 070`s, forgot about them ......:msp_scared:



Plus the other non daily runners hiding behind the runners. Keep looking....


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Plus the other non daily runners hiding behind the runners. Keep looking....



That would require more than one full day of unloading and doing inventory,...too much work for this old guy....LOL
3-4 days might get them all rounded up...LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would require more than one full day of unloading and doing inventory,...too much work for this old guy....LOL
> 3-4 days might get them all rounded up...LOL



yes but that would give you a good inventory number. I try to keep pictures and serial numbers of all my saws at least every 4 months. I have them all stored on a zip drive in the safe.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> yes but that would give you a good inventory number. I try to keep pictures and serial numbers of all my saws at least every 4 months. I have them all stored on a zip drive in the safe.



What about the ones in boxes that have never been opened yet??....:msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey Ron.............................The big Kita LIVES !!! Must have been the fly wheel ! Dam does it RUN ! :hmm3grin2orange:



THe BB kitted kita ??

whats with the flywheeel ??
how would THAT do anything ?????????


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What about the ones in boxes that have never been opened yet??....:msp_scared:



Jerry you may have too many saws ! Better spread them around.....................................down my way!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all!!!!
> 
> I love flippy caps Ron!! ;-))
> 
> And so do you. I won't tell anyone.




Let me know when you USB gets there.
diff ways of installing th program.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> THe BB kitted kita ??
> 
> whats with the flywheeel ??
> how would THAT do anything ?????????



Yes the BB Kita. Flywheel had been spun on the crank,looked like the guy tried to grind it out and put a key in it maybe? More likely I didn't have it in time? Tried to get it lined up right,but I may not have?
All I know it RUNS like it should now !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you may have too many saws ! Better spread them around.....................................down my way!



I just realized,..I am a chainsaw hoarder of the worse kind,....well maybe not the worse kind,cause that would be the ones that hoard Hooskies.....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Let me know when you USB gets there.
> diff ways of installing th program.



Got it


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just realized,..I am a chainsaw hoarder of the worse kind,....well maybe not the worse kind,cause that would be the ones that hoard Hooskies.....LOL



Just now realized that? :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

The difference is the whoreder only gets them started once , then he puts them away ..........


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just now realized that? :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah,...just now cause I have always thought of myself as a collector,..you know having a collection of saws. But it seems I have quite a few of some models....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see the lads filled you in on the mongrel term, yes it has a MS360 rear tank handle combo on it, you can`t get tanks from Stihl anymore for the straight 034 or any of the 0 series saws. All new tanks from Stihl are MS series tanks with flippy caps. Even though its a mongrel it will sell for twice the value of a Hooskie of its size class. Just check eBay if you don`t believe me and can all those people be wrong??



w RON g ??????
there ya go Jerry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, just when i was starting to like you again you come out with that again,,next it will be moRON...
as far as the value,as Uncle Rob said " a fool and his money,,,,, " .
so,,it should sell for about ,,,,,$1000 !!!! GREAT news !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The difference is the whoreder only gets them started once , then he puts them away ..........



Oooooh,....I see, that`s how it works. I likely have a few that were put away....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Finished off a Eeko CS300 I put together,got it tuned in good. Its now in the sale pile. LOL Tore down a Echo 360 I got for parts,sharpened 10 chains ! Made a Sparky chain too !
The Slug is done for the day ! LOL
Sure was a productive day for a Slug ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> w RON g ??????
> there ya go Jerry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, just when i was starting to like you again you come out with that again,,next it will be moRON...
> as far as the value,as Uncle Rob said " a fool and his money,,,,, " .
> so,,it should sell for about ,,,,,$1000 !!!! GREAT news !!!



I think you can find RON in quite a few English words we use. So are you saying uncle Rob is giving you a grand for that lovely 034S??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oooooh,....I see, that`s how it works. I likely have a few that were put away....LOL



Your in the Super Whorder category ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your in the Super Whorder category ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Darn,..this is getting worse, I better stop finding saws...


----------



## tbone75

Stupid weather guy !! Said snow tonight ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Darn,..this is getting worse, I better stop finding saws...



Noooo Just send them to me ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Noooo Just send them to me ! :hmm3grin2orange:



But then you will become a Super Whorder, cause you say that big Stihls don`t sell well around you.


----------



## tbone75

OL is cooking burgers on the grill,needs to hurry up ! The Slug is ready to get fat ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stupid weather guy !! Said snow tonight ! :msp_razz:



You are going to get it sooner or later,. might just as well get it over with...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> But then you will become a Super Whorder, cause you say that big Stihls don`t sell well around you.



I want to be a Super Whorder ! HELP ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OL is cooking burgers on the grill,needs to hurry up ! The Slug is ready to get fat ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Don`t eat too many cause they`s bad for the heart.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are going to get it sooner or later,. might just as well get it over with...LOL



No !!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I want to be a Super Whorder ! HELP ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Well maybe you could,....just hoard up saws with Super in their name,...like Super XL`s.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t eat too many cause they`s bad for the heart.



Only 2 , with baked beans !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No !!!!!!



Yep,....hope you got your snowblower in good working order....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well maybe you could,....just hoard up saws with Super in their name,...like Super XL`s.....



Not into Homies ? There are other Super saws out !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only 2 , with baked beans !



Colesterol,...colesterol,....colesterol.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,....hope you got your snowblower in good working order....



Haven't started it this year? LOL Should I ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you know all Huskys are SUPER ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not into Homies ? There are other Super saws out !



But they cost a lot more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you know all Huskys are SUPER XL`s! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Time to feed the Slug !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I want to be a Super Whorder ! HELP ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I'll help you out if you want to be a SuperWhoreder ! 
I'll send you all the MiniMacs I can find .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll help you out if you want to be a SuperWhoreder !
> I'll send you all the MiniMacs I can find .



So much for being NICER ! :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> So much for being NICER ! :msp_razz:



Yup , might just have to go back to the old avatar LOL


----------



## tbone75

2 C - burgers,beans and dill pickles ! Now I am a fat Slug ! 

Can a Slug get lazier ? A Slugs bout as lazy as it gets! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think you can find RON in quite a few English words we use. So are you saying uncle Rob is giving you a grand for that lovely 034S??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Just wait till you put flames on it ! Double your money ! LOL


----------



## farrell

You guys are enjoying yourselves entirely too much!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


>



You shure are spending a lot of time and effort on a saw you definitely do not like at all, you shure you aren`t sick!?


----------



## roncoinc

Talk about a full slug !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Talk about a full slug !



looks good Ron.


----------



## dancan

I think I heard John make a run for it ........


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You shure are spewnding a lot of time and effort on a saw you definitely do not like at all, you shure you aren`t sick!?



Thats " SPEWDING " ...
not a bad pic eh ?? 
make anything lok good in the right light


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> looks good Ron.



That was thin sliced prime rib,, RARE !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oooooh,....I see, that`s how it works. I likely have a few that were put away....LOL



NO JERRY!!!!!

We had to put the dog away one time......

My bad. That was put down.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Talk about a full slug !



Ugh !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> NO JERRY!!!!!
> 
> We had to put the dog away one time......
> 
> My bad. That was put down.



Blame Dan,..he started it!!


----------



## tbone75

Bet that thing MOOS when you bite it ! :msp_razz:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> That was thin sliced prime rib,, RARE !!



thats my kind of samich. i like the way you think.....ever seen a slug vomit?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> thats my kind of samich. i like the way you think.....ever seen a slug vomit?



I ever get high speed I will show you ! Good thing its been a while since I ate! Man that is just plain GROSS !


----------



## AU_K2500

holy Kwap!!!

anybody know wayne?
[video=youtube_share;Sh-XAmcB1Ts]http://youtu.be/Sh-XAmcB1Ts[/video]


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Blame Dan,..he started it!!



I just blame Dan for everything. When in doubt, Dan said it was alright to do.


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> I think I heard John make a run for it ........



john can run?


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> holy Kwap!!!
> 
> anybody know wayne?



I clicked on the "Like" button for Ron LOL


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> holy Kwap!!!
> 
> anybody know wayne?
> [video=youtube_share;Sh-XAmcB1Ts]http://youtu.be/Sh-XAmcB1Ts[/video]



Heck of a nice collection he has. You should make a trip up there to see him.


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> john can run?



Probably faster than me atm LOL


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> I clicked on the "Like" button for Ron LOL



Ron has everyone fooled. That collection that Wayne has is actually Ron's.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> john can run?



No I slide ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

I need to get some snowblowers ready. I have a guy wanting 2 of these little Toro's. $100 each and they are free to me just needing carb kits. Waiting on the mail man to delivery these kit.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Probably faster than me atm LOL



Not likely, them big saws got me today ! But they both RUN very well ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> holy Kwap!!!
> 
> anybody know wayne?
> [video=youtube_share;Sh-XAmcB1Ts]http://youtu.be/Sh-XAmcB1Ts[/video]



Not personally but I have known about his collection for 10 years or more, also there is Marshal Trover and Mike Acres that have extensive collections of chainsaws. A few members on here also have some big collections of saws.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Not likely, them big saws got me today ! But they both RUN very well ! :hmm3grin2orange:



What's the scope on that 076? You get it fixed yet? What was the other saw beside the Kita.


----------



## tbone75

Got a guy on the way over that needs his new brake handle put on a 361. LOL He is afraid to try it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> What's the scope on that 076? You get it fixed yet? What was the other saw beside the Kita.



No word yet? Fixed the 064 I put together not long ago.Seal leaked after I tried using it! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a guy on the way over that needs his new brake handle put on a 361. LOL He is afraid to try it. LOL



Heck,..that is nothing,..I have fellows bring me saws that are afraid to change the sparkplug....LOL


----------



## sefh3

Shouldn't be to hard of a task.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heck,..that is nothing,..I have fellows bring me saws that are afraid to change the sparkplug....LOL



At least they don't want you to fuel or oil them too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No word yet? Fixed the 064 I put together not long ago.Seal leaked after I tried using it! LOL



Will it turn up like the ported one?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> No word yet? Fixed the 064 I put together not long ago.Seal leaked after I tried using it! LOL



Flywheel side seal leaking?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> At least they don't want you to fuel or oil them too.



If they can`t do that then they definitely should not run a saw.


----------



## dancan

Or they're real cheap !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some of them are really cheap!!


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heck,..that is nothing,..I have fellows bring me saws that are afraid to change the sparkplug....LOL



You are joking...right?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Flywheel side seal leaking?



Sure was ! LOL I put both in just to be safe.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This one fellow was so cheap that he would run his saw dry of both gas and oil then bring the saw over to me. Saying that it won`t run right or won`t idle, start or it has no power, won`t oil the bar, pick one. To check it out I would fill the fuel and oil tanks, start and tune it, make shure it was oiling properly and running properly. He would always pick it up when I was not around saying he would fix up with me next time he seen me. Last time he tried that I impounded the saw til he paid up, he has not been back....LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You are joking...right?



Seen that happen many times already !

Least this guy put the new wrap handle on. LOL But he didn't get the spacer to go between the handle and motor. He is ordering that tomorrow. I will fix his brake handle tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This one fellow was so cheap that he would run his saw dry of both gas and oil then bring the saw over to me. Saying that it won`t run right or won`t idle, start or it has no power, won`t oil the bar, pick one. To check it out I would fill the fuel and oil tanks, start and tune it, make shure it was oiling properly and running properly. He would always pick it up when I was not around saying he would fix up with me next time he seen me. Last time he tried that I impounded the saw til he paid up, he has not been back....LOL



I don't fill none of them up ! LOL I know a couple people just like that!


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> You are joking...right?



Not at all, wait til you get into fixing saws for homeowners, lots of them. There are some who have never ran any type of two stroke equipment in their lives. I just won`t work on cheap big box store types of saws, tuneups on them aren`t too bad but no tearing them down for repairs. Just toss them like they are designed for and buy another, not worth the time and aggrevation of working on them if they need anything other than basic tuneup parts like filters, plug and carb kits.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Will it turn up like the ported one?



Now your getting very funny !

It runs good,not that good ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jerry knows a lot of them people that won't touch anything mechanical! I know a few. LOL I really got to keep myself from laughing! Just don't make any sense to me?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry knows a lot of them people that won't touch anything mechanical! I know a few. LOL I really got to keep myself from laughing! Just don't make any sense to me?



It would if you seen them clamping vice grips on the ceramic end part of a sparkplug trying to remove it cause they either didn`t get a sparkplug wrench with the saw or didn`t even know what the big end of one is for. Some know that the 13/16" automotive plug socket won`t fit right after they round off the corners of the 3/4' two stroke plug....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It would if you seen them clamping vice grips on the ceramic end part of a sparkplug trying to remove it cause they either didn`t get a sparkplug wrench with the saw or didn`t even know what the big end of one is for. Some know that the 13/16" automotive plug socket won`t fit right after they round off the corners of the 3/4' two stroke plug....LOL



I have seen that once ! A friend did that on his dirt bike years ago ! LOL He got the plug out with the vice grips on top the plug ?? LOL How it didn't break?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have seen that once ! A friend did that on his dirt bike years ago ! LOL He got the plug out with the vice grips on top the plug ?? LOL How it didn't break?



I can remember 3-4 of them coming in with the plug broke off, I asked how that happened and it was because the plug broke when the vicegrips had to be tightened enough to grab on the slippery round ceramic piece, how else can you get a plug that is in under the plastic engine cover. Duh, you could take the cover off. Well they didn`t have a screwdriver that fit or they already stripped the drive slots out of the screws....LOL


----------



## sefh3

I worked at an auto shop when I was younger. The owner made sure he washed every car before it left once it was fixed. His way of saying thank you. One guy would come by every other week because "something" was wrong with his car. He knew nothing was wrong but the owner would wash it for him. I was there for a year or so and he was like clock work. Usually on Wednesday.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can remember 3-4 of them coming in with the plug broke off, I asked how that happened and it was because the plug broke when the vicegrips had to be tightened enough to grab on the slippery round ceramic piece, how else can you get a plug that is in under the plastic engine cover. Duh, you could take the cover off. Well they didn`t have a screwdriver that fit or they already stripped the drive slots out of the screws....LOL



I like them people much better if they don't touch nothing ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I worked at an auto shop when I was younger. The owner made sure he washed every car before it left once it was fixed. His way of saying thank you. One guy would come by every other week because "something" was wrong with his car. He knew nothing was wrong but the owner would wash it for him. I was there for a year or so and he was like clock work. Usually on Wednesday.



There is always some in society that will take advantage of any free service offered, wether it is advertised or not, they prey on anyone that will perform something for free. When I was in highschool I worked part time at our local Texaco service station, the boss wanted us to check under the hood of any vehicle that was getting a fill up for low oil, brake fluid, transmission fluid , loose or frayed alternator belt, water pump belt etc. He thought that would bring him more business but I never seen any return on it at all. If a belt was needed the owner would say , ok, I will get one at CTC and put it on myself this weekend, same with most oil and fluids.


----------



## tbone75

You guys run Ron off early? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

I did more saw work today that I have in past month put together ! LOL

Now if I can keep going like this a while?


----------



## AU_K2500

Just trying to keep up


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys run Ron off early? :msp_confused:



I think his big sammich did him in....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I did more saw work today that I have in past month put together ! LOL
> 
> Now if I can keep going like this a while?



You have been a very busy slug today...:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I did more saw work today that I have in past month put together ! LOL
> 
> Now if I can keep going like this a while?



Playing the waiting game. Waiting on new projects from N.H. and 330 parts from N.C.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think his big sammich did him in....LOL



Way that thing looked,may not see him for a couple days? That was NASTY !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have been a very busy slug today...:msp_thumbsup:



Just hope to keep it going! Got so many saws to get going !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Way that thing looked,may not see him for a couple days? That was NASTY !



You got that right!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got that right!



Wow !! Someone agreed with me! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Uncle Rob must be real busy tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to cal time, you fellas have a good night .


----------



## AU_K2500

So, what do you guys think Ron stuck in the box to Texas this time???


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to cal time, you fellas have a good night .



Nite Jerry,have a good day tomorrow!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> So, what do you guys think Ron stuck in the box to Texas this time???



Could be anything , but a Stihl ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Trying to decide what saw to work on tomorrow?

If I am lucky it could be saws !


----------



## tbone75

They have 2 AVA saws on Pawn Stars right now ! WOW !


----------



## tbone75

2 Saws one motor that run,guy wanted 2500.00 for them. They offered him 600.00 ,he passed. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Uncle Rob must be real busy tonight?



Ripping stainless. They needed a sleeve. 7" ID, 7.751 OD. 

Barrel stock was 4' ID, 9" OD. REAl hard stainless. 

Inserts can go away in a heartbeat. So you got your hand on the shutoff all the time. 


Back to it.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ripping stainless. They needed a sleeve. 7" ID, 7.751 OD.
> 
> Barrel stock was 4' ID, 9" OD. REAl hard stainless.
> 
> Inserts can go away in a heartbeat. So you got your hand on the shutoff all the time.
> 
> 
> Back to it.



Yep ! Very busy ! Good luck !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> They have 2 AVA saws on Pawn Stars right now ! WOW !



Never heard of em...


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Never heard of em...



Very strange looking and very old. LOL Kinda looks like a bow saw,but I think its a blade? The motor and saw are 2 different parts. I can't splane it ! LOL


----------



## simmslumber66

Only picture I could find.


----------



## dancan

At least someone's not slackin' , that pic makes sense .
Now 'bout the rest of you zzzZslakerzzz ...........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan. 

Nite Dan.


----------



## dancan

Nite/Morning Rob


----------



## roncoinc

Guess Uncle Rob got his usb drive with media cat on it.
have a choice of full install where you dont need the drive in the machine or save hard drive space by a partial install and need the usb in the machine.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Mark,,sent your box the same day as Rob's package.
Jerry also had some interest in the shipping on that one too.

Do you have a SURPRISE coming !!! LOL..

got the box from you,tnx,gotta check it in the machine next.


----------



## roncoinc

Forgot to tell John i left the laptop on wireless connection.
Gonna havta delete that one and make a new one using the slug up modem


----------



## roncoinc

Time for the morning laxative


----------



## tbone75

Can't see how you would need any help the way you eat !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Hey Mark,,sent your box the same day as Rob's package.
> Jerry also had some interest in the shipping on that one too.
> 
> Do you have a SURPRISE coming !!! LOL..
> 
> got the box from you,tnx,gotta check it in the machine next.



judging by the arrival of the last package if you sent it out on a friday, it should be here thursday....I think. 

Thanks Jerry, I dont care what they say about you...

I dont like how excited your getting about this "surprise". 

Glad your box got there, believe it or not, It shouldnt be impaired.


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellas


----------



## tbone75

Dang it there is snow  falling out there !


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Dang it there is snow  falling out there !



No snow this morning up here but it's only 23* outside.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> No snow this morning up here but it's only 23* outside.



A little cool !

You check to see if you had a recoil of parts for a Tryo Bilt?


----------



## roncoinc

Time to throw another log on the fire ! 23 deg out !
no snow in sight 

havta make a vid of the 0h34 cutting wood then maybe eebay it.

ROBIN !! where you at ???
hope he's ok.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> A little cool !
> 
> You check to see if you had a recoil of parts for a Tryo Bilt?



No. I'll be in the shop tonight. I'll check my parts pile.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time to throw another log on the fire ! 23 deg out !
> no snow in sight
> 
> havta make a vid of the 0h34 cutting wood then maybe eebay it.
> 
> ROBIN !! where you at ???
> hope he's ok.



Wondering about him too? Thought he would be back by now ?

Snow quit here :msp_thumbsup: Up to 32 deg !


----------



## sefh3

I think I have a clutch cover for you also. Can you post up a picture of the 040 of the side clutch side so I can see it better.


----------



## sefh3

The clutch cover serves as a muffler cover too. All in one.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Time for the morning laxative



what do you use on the plastics to get it so shiny?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Dang it there is snow  falling out there !



Morning all!!!

Yeah John we got YOUR snow. Lol

Got the "reset up on this" project done at work, they turned their backs and I beat feet!!

Gonna get up early (10:00) and take my folks to lunch. 

66th Wedding Anniversary. 

Well John, now moms sad, they don't like to go out in snow. You happy???

She says "Hi" to my friends on the Internet. 

"Gunsmoke" is on so dad ain't talkin'. Lol

Ron. I posted, I did get the drive. Thanks. Then forgot the computer. Typical. 

Got lots of hard drive space. I usually just plug it in and it boots up. 

Should I do something different. I bow to your computer savvy.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> what do you use on the plastics to get it so shiny?



Home Page


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all!!!
> 
> Yeah John we got YOUR snow. Lol
> 
> Got the "reset up on this" project done at work, they turned their backs and I beat feet!!
> 
> Gonna get up early (10:00) and take my folks to lunch.
> 
> 66th Wedding Anniversary.
> 
> Well John, now moms sad, they don't like to go out in snow. You happy???
> 
> She says "Hi" to my friends on the Internet.
> 
> "Gunsmoke" is on so dad ain't talkin'. Lol
> 
> Ron. I posted, I did get the drive. Thanks. Then forgot the computer. Typical.
> 
> Got lots of hard drive space. I usually just plug it in and it boots up.
> 
> Should I do something different. I bow to your computer savvy.



Do whatever works for you 
then we will see .


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Rob, Ron, John, and Scott.

Hey ron. You get tracking on that box?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Rob, Ron, John, and Scott.
> 
> Hey ron. You get tracking on that box?



Tracking ??

that would spoil the SURPRISE of when it will arrive !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Tracking ??
> 
> that would spoil the SURPRISE of when it will arrive !!



Isn't the contents enough of a "surprise"?


----------



## roncoinc

John,i just ordered 150 feet of that cable.
going to put a cam on top of shop to cover out front there.
150ft was $14 delivered with two day shipping.
amazon prime


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Isn't the contents enough of a "surprise"?



Well i know how you LOVE surprises !! LOL !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Well i know how you LOVE surprises !! LOL !!



Your so thoughtful....


----------



## roncoinc

NO !! NO !! STOP Ron !!
dont do it !!

i'm looking at this and thinking if i ported it prob out cut most creamsickles !!

Amazon.com: Husqvarna Battery Operated Toy Chain Saw: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## roncoinc

Now HERE's a stihl of a deal ! LOL !!
i wonder what model ??
Jerry ??


Amazon.com: Original CHAINSAW used in HALLOWEEN RESURRECTION and SCARY MOVIE 3 PROP: Collectibles


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Now HERE's a stihl of a deal ! LOL !!
> i wonder what model ??
> Jerry ??
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Original CHAINSAW used in HALLOWEEN RESURRECTION and SCARY MOVIE 3 PROP: Collectibles



024/026.


----------



## sefh3

Kinda ugly and pricey.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Rob, Ron, John, and Scott.
> 
> Hey ron. You get tracking on that box?



How's it going Mark.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> How's it going Mark.



Pretty good. Waiting on my surprise from Ron....kinda scared


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Pretty good. Waiting on my surprise from Ron....kinda scared



And you have good reason :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And you have good reason :msp_sneaky:



I am afraid to think what you put in that box ? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

Scott the guy with the 075 says he may put the parts on flea bay ! Then ask me to make an offer? I don't want the stuff , you want to offer him something? Send me a PM.
I will go get a pic of the 040 in just a few !

Put the brake handle on the 361 and called that guy.Handed me 25 bucks and said thanks ! Not bad for 10 mins work ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

040 pic


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I am afraid to think what you put in that box ? :msp_ohmy:



EEK !! i forgot !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> EEK !! i forgot !!



You forgot what you put in it ?? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I am afraid to think what you put in that box ? :msp_ohmy:



Imagine how I feel....


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Imagine how I feel....



You paint the side cover on that homie yet ????
would make it look real nice


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,i just ordered 150 feet of that cable.
> going to put a cam on top of shop to cover out front there.
> 150ft was $14 delivered with two day shipping.
> amazon prime



I never think to look on Amazon ! I don't have that prime stuff,may cost be a little more?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Imagine how I feel....



Be careful if it has air holes ! :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all!!!
> 
> Yeah John we got YOUR snow. Lol
> 
> Got the "reset up on this" project done at work, they turned their backs and I beat feet!!
> 
> Gonna get up early (10:00) and take my folks to lunch.
> 
> 66th Wedding Anniversary.
> 
> Well John, now moms sad, they don't like to go out in snow. You happy???
> 
> She says "Hi" to my friends on the Internet.
> 
> "Gunsmoke" is on so dad ain't talkin'. Lol
> 
> Ron. I posted, I did get the drive. Thanks. Then forgot the computer. Typical.
> 
> Got lots of hard drive space. I usually just plug it in and it boots up.
> 
> Should I do something different. I bow to your computer savvy.



Tell Mom I am sorry , was trying to send it to Ron !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Be careful if it has air holes ! :msp_confused:



I'll email you whats in the box if you PROMISE not to tell sparky ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> You paint the side cover on that homie yet ????
> would make it look real nice



No.....waiting to see what shape the one from LP is in. I need to send him a PM. Thanks for reminding me


----------



## tbone75

Got to go dig for parts ! Talk about scary ! :msp_scared: Think there on the bottom of the pile?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'll email you whats in the box if you PROMISE not to tell sparky ??



I won't tell !!


----------



## tbone75

Put the new rope on the 064 , now I got to find out how many DL I need for a 28" bar? LOL

93 ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I won't tell !!



OK,emailed your hotmail acct.

now you know what they are so keep it a SECRET !

we know how much Sparky likes a SURPRISE !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,emailed your hotmail acct.
> 
> now you know what they are so keep it a SECRET !
> 
> we know how much Sparky likes a SURPRISE !!



I will NEVER tell !


----------



## SawTroll

No need for a fight today! :cool2:


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> No need for a fight today! :cool2:



Hi Niko , are you doing better?


----------



## tbone75

Dang Ron ! And I thought Dan was MEEN !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John !

took one of those video converters i told you about,,,,
ran some cable from the BNC vid out of the box to a flat monitor over the kitchen cabinets..
now i got a screen in liv room and one in kit !!











you can do the same,have one upstairs and one in the shop


----------



## sefh3

Ron do you sleep with one eye open?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron do you sleep with one eye open?



And a loaded gun in every room


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !
> 
> took one of those video converters i told you about,,,,
> ran some cable from the BNC vid out of the box to a flat monitor over the kitchen cabinets..
> now i got a screen in liv room and one in kit !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can do the same,have one upstairs and one in the shop



That is a great idea! I will need to do that !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And a loaded gun in every room



I don't in every room , but darn close at hand ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Been plenty of break ins around here ! They tried here once! They got my neighbor a few years ago. Just got a guy a couple miles away last week.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Be careful if it has air holes ! :msp_confused:



Hmm , didn't Ron say he got a cat a while back ?? He hasn't talked about it much .....


----------



## jimdad07

I HAVE THE NIGHT OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_w00t:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got called out Monday at 2:30 in the morning and didn't get home until 10:00 last night. Somebody is paying big for that one, I might be able to get a few saw parts this winter with all this OT. The dog is out of her cast and the skin is almost healed up. The vet stopped charging us two visits ago, awful nice of her. How is everybody in chiansaw land?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> And a loaded gun in every room



You just about have to these days, there seems to be a lot more that chit going on all over the place. I remember Robin's issues last year with touch holes who like to steal. I like to think that maybe the Saudis have the right idea on dealing with thieves.


----------



## jimdad07

SawTroll said:


> No need for a fight today! :cool2:



Hello Niko, I bet you came looking to start trouble!


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> You just about have to these days, there seems to be a lot more that chit going on all over the place. I remember Robin's issues last year with touch holes who like to steal. I like to think that maybe the Saudis have the right idea on dealing with thieves.





tbone75 said:


> Been plenty of break ins around here ! They tried here once! They got my neighbor a few years ago. Just got a guy a couple miles away last week.



Jim , just get a guard slug like John is , he's stealthy and quiet but a bit slow and doesn't travel so he's always home , waiting for a truck to deliver saw boxes LOL


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Jim , just get a guard slug like John is , he's stealthy and quiet but a bit slow and doesn't travel so he's always home , waiting for a truck to deliver saw boxes LOL



I bet I could have him shipped up as long as there was a lot of padding in the box.


----------



## jimdad07

The site is all goofed up tonight, slower than heck and it's showing as pending on all of my subscriptions.


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> I bet I could have him shipped up as long as there was a lot of padding in the box.



There might be a bit of kicking and screaming so you'd better trick him with over cooked food and sedation LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

A box of pizza pockets and a case of 'dew and he'd be good to go


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> LOL...Actually finished puting the furnace back together and test ran...all good......now gotts to put the outboard back in the water.....start the Seaway and head out to the Island..bail the skiff...check on camp supplies (rum) etc. in preperation of going out next Tues afternoon and staying through Thanksgiving (Merican) and coming back next Sun.....



He does seem to be a tad late .


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> He does seem to be a tad late .



Just a little, Maine time does seem to be a littler different than the rest of us.


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> There might be a bit of kicking and screaming so you'd better trick him with over cooked food and sedation LOL



I figured some Pop-tarts and a little stale saw gas, but I think Mark has the ticket for sure.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> He does seem to be a tad late .



I got his cell number here someplace.
after supper may give it a try.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I figured some Pop-tarts and a little stale saw gas, but I think Mark has the ticket for sure.



BACON !!!! thats all you need..
guard slugs live off BACAON !!
makes them drool a lot tho


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> He does seem to be a tad late .




But...but...butt...it's Tues afternoon........


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> But...but...butt...it's Tues afternoon........



And where the hell you BEEn !!!?????


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I got his cell number here someplace.
> after supper may give it a try.



I'm right hear Ron.......gimmi a ring.....


----------



## dancan

Arms must be tired from paddling , had to recover so he could type LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> And where the hell you BEEn !!!?????




Well... got storm stayed 2 days........gale force winds.... west..so.west...35-45KNTS unable to get off the shore......


----------



## jimdad07

Sounds like you been busy Robin...


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Well... got storm stayed 2 days........gale force winds.... west..so.west...35-45KNTS unable to get off the shore......



Been a heck of a year for Noreasters already. I know we have been getting a lot more northeast wind here this fall than I can ever remember.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Well... got storm stayed 2 days........gale force winds.... west..so.west...35-45KNTS unable to get off the shore......



We got some of that up here , wise choice to stay .
Did it blow you some firewood LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> BACON !!!! thats all you need..
> guard slugs live off BACAON !!
> makes them drool a lot tho



That could do it? BACON !!!


Works on Smurfs too !


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Sounds like you been busy Robin...



Yes I have .....but in a laid back sorta way............but busy non the less......


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> That could do it? BACON !!!



Canmedian Bacon?


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Yes I have .....but in a laid back sorta way............but busy non the less......



No better way to be busy, a lot better than rushing around trying to get it all done at once because you're overwhelmed busy.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> But...but...butt...it's Tues afternoon........



Bout dang time ! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Canmedian Bacon?



That chit aint BACON !


----------



## Cantdog

e


dancan said:


> We got some of that up here , wise choice to stay .
> Did it blow you some firewood LOL



LOL no it didn't....already stockpiled next yrs wood......but it did scare me enough to move the borrowed truck up to the old field because of dead standing fir at the parking lot........


----------



## Cantdog

John....thank you for the CD....got it just before we left....haven't had time to plug it in and look


----------



## AU_K2500

hey there Robin, Glad you made it back unscathed. 

Hey Aunt Dan, Ron and John have been cruising for a bruising. ill send you a husky if your extra MEEN to them tonight.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I'm right hear Ron.......gimmi a ring.....



As long as you are here now i dont have to...


----------



## jimdad07

I am burning wood that has been drying for two years this year, not because I planned it that way but because it was left over. That stuff is burning nice, not too dry but still burning very clean. This house is at 79*F right now on the opposite end of the house from the wood stove. I think it's time to open a window.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John....thank you for the CD....got it just before we left....haven't had time to plug it in and look



It will help when have to lower yourself to work on flippy caps ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

OL seems to be requiring attention.........be back later.........or tomorrow.........LOL!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

LOVE my new job! Working 10 hours a day, already hoping to pick up some overtime :biggrinbounce2::msp_thumbsup:
the guy training me told me he never trained someone that picked everything up so quick. I my mechanic background helped alot. 
But anyway, im making remer bits. Anywhere from 1/4 to 2-7/8.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> It will help when have to lower yourself to work on flippy caps ! :hmm3grin2orange:



So i make them copies,send them to ohier,so they can get sent back here ???


----------



## AU_K2500

ChainsawmanXX said:


> LOVE my new job! Working 10 hours a day, already hoping to pick up some overtime :biggrinbounce2::msp_thumbsup:
> the guy training me told me he never trained someone that picked everything up so quick. I my mechanic background helped alot.
> But anyway, im making remer bits. Anywhere from 1/4 to 2-7/8.



Good on ya, Jacob. When i was in plastics and worked side by side with a 35 year vet of machining it was some of the best times working ive had. He taught me a lot and didnt even know it. He passed down a lot of tips and tricks too.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Well... got storm stayed 2 days........gale force winds.... west..so.west...35-45KNTS unable to get off the shore......



And relished every minute of it!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> LOVE my new job! Working 10 hours a day, already hoping to pick up some overtime :biggrinbounce2::msp_thumbsup:
> the guy training me told me he never trained someone that picked everything up so quick. I my mechanic background helped alot.
> But anyway, im making remer bits. Anywhere from 1/4 to 2-7/8.



This is a good time to pick up a trade, there is a serious shortage of tradesman these days. College has been pushed so hard for the last twenty years or better that the trades have taken a major hit. The best part about it is that our pay keeps going up every year and what we all do is in high demand. Good for you, make the most of anything the guy can teach you and be willing to listen to him. You will be much further ahead than most guys your age.


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas!
Another long day of chasing deer..........
Saw a bunch of doe.........my uncle shot a nice 10 point........I found a dead monster 8 point!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So i make them copies,send them to ohier,so they can get sent back here ???



Sorta kinda something like that. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Good on ya, Jacob. When i was in plastics and worked side by side with a 35 year vet of machining it was some of the best times working ive had. He taught me a lot and didnt even know it. He passed down a lot of tips and tricks too.


 Im working with carbide (Who ever knew that it stinks like sewer/sulfur??) And the dust will stick to your hands like nothing else. Iv learned more today then iv learned probably this whole month.  




jimdad07 said:


> This is a good time to pick up a trade, there is a serious shortage of tradesman these days. College has been pushed so hard for the last twenty years or better that the trades have taken a major hit. The best part about it is that our pay keeps going up every year and what we all do is in high demand. Good for you, make the most of anything the guy can teach you and be willing to listen to him. You will be much further ahead than most guys your age.



Thats the great thing about it. In 2 years this company will pay for my college, as long as it is job related. So electric, machining, welding, buisness, marketing, etc I can go and take and not pay a dime.  im really liking this company. The guy im working with and is my station neighbor is a 35 year vet of machining. He is a top notch guy. He helped me get into the company. He is my girlfriends best friends uncle.


----------



## farrell

John the package show up yet?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John the package show up yet?



You miss the pix ? LOL

Oops ! Thank you very very much ! They are super nice!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I kinda like this guy,...

STIHL 026 MS260 CYLINDER JUG 44 MM REFURBISHED N/A SEPARATE | eBay


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You miss the pix ? LOL
> 
> Oops ! Thank you very very much ! They are super nice!



Hope they work good for you!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Now HERE's a stihl of a deal ! LOL !!
> i wonder what model ??
> Jerry ??
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Original CHAINSAW used in HALLOWEEN RESURRECTION and SCARY MOVIE 3 PROP: Collectibles




Well ,Ron,...I looked at that pretty painted Stihl chainsaw and I will go out on a limb and say its a MS 260 due to the slope of the rear handle and the air filter latch. There might have been a 026 PRO model made shortly before the MS 260`s came out that had that airfilter latch but I have never seen one. The MS 260 was the first saw I seen with that setup.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I kinda like this guy,...
> 
> STIHL 026 MS260 CYLINDER JUG 44 MM REFURBISHED N/A SEPARATE | eBay



I like this guy ! LMAO !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jacob;

That's the dirty sump you smell, not the carbide. LOL

Old grinder sump is the nastiest. 

Protect your lungs!! There is a reason carbide has a MSDS sheet on it!!

Eh Adam?

Enjoy. It is a lot of good work.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hope they work good for you!



They will be very good ! if you ever happen across longer ones,I like them even better ! LOL These should leave a nice finish on jugs ! I also use them making knives at times too ! LOL
Yes your on the list if I ever get going on them again?

I like deer horn handles too. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Dan , the Husky brush saw is a 25R ?


----------



## dancan

You sure that's all the numbers ?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well ,Ron,...I looked at that pretty painted Stihl chainsaw and I will go out on a limb and say its a MS 260 due to the slope of the rear handle and the air filter latch. There might have been a 026 PRO model made shortly before the MS 260`s came out that had that airfilter latch but I have never seen one. The MS 260 was the first saw I seen with that setup.



You should pick it up for your collection


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I kinda like this guy,...
> 
> STIHL 026 MS260 CYLINDER JUG 44 MM REFURBISHED N/A SEPARATE | eBay



I wouldnt buy off a Jerk like that,,sounds like a steal dealer for sure..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey Dan , the Husky brush saw is a 25R ?



Maybe 250 R ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You sure that's all the numbers ?



All he gave me?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Maybe 250 R ?



Could be? I will try to look it up?


----------



## dancan

Get a pic , the 200 series is older but if it's not beat to death should do every thing you need , get the full harness from stihl or huuskee and your back or arms will not feel the weight of the machine .


----------



## dancan

Might be too much machine , you bein a Ryobi/Pullon trimmer dealer .



Time


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Get a pic , the 200 series is older but if it's not beat to death should do every thing you need , get the full harness from stihl or huuskee and your back or arms will not feel the weight of the machine .



Full harness with it ! LOL

MEEN AZZ OLD PHART ! :jester:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You should pick it up for your collection



A couple of rattle cans of paint and I could paint one of mine for a lot less than they hope to get for that sorry saw...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Maybe 250 R ?



That be it Ron !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Might be too much machine , you bein a Ryobi/Pullon trimmer dealer .
> 
> 
> 
> Time



Seen a nice looking 265 sell for $300. last weekend.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That be it Ron !



50cc husky chainsaw engine is what it is.
sold one for $200,,cheap.


----------



## tbone75

That OLD PHART Dan must not remember looking up a IPL for a 250 R back in 2010 for someone else on here? 

Too much cotton candy? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I wouldnt buy off a Jerk like that,,sounds like a steal dealer for sure..



Ron that was the type of blunt, no nonsense talk that I expect from you...brutal honesty in bold print and at its best.:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 50cc husky chainsaw engine is what it is.
> sold one for $200,,cheap.



Member that one I think. Last year , I think? Big SOB ! You needed a harness?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dans fav.

STIHL 034 SUPER 61 CC - Halifax Power Tools For Sale - Kijiji Halifax Canada.


----------



## AU_K2500

Maybe I'll get lucky and my surprise box will show up tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dans fav.
> 
> STIHL 034 SUPER 61 CC - Halifax Power Tools For Sale - Kijiji Halifax Canada.



Nah.............Can't be , its not a Husky ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Maybe I'll get lucky and my surprise box will show up tomorrow.



Got any Kevlar gloves? :msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Got any Kevlar gloves? :msp_scared:



Nope, but I do have welding gloves and a pair of 14" channel locks!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> ron that was the type of blunt, no nonsense talk that i expect from you...brutal honesty in bold print and at its best.:msp_wink:




the wrath of rhan!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

John,
Here is the clutch cover that I have. 1110 648 0410 is the number that is on it. Let me know if you think it will work for you and I'll get it out to you.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Nope, but I do have welding gloves and a pair of 14" channel locks!



May be a bit short ? :msp_unsure:


----------



## jimdad07

I have a Wildthingy to port, one of the 2050's (I think I have the right model). It's one of the older ones, I have to rip it apart yet but it should be a fun project. I've been watching what Ron can do with saws like his Ryobi and what some of the other guys have done with those Wildthingys. Looks like a lot of fun to cut with if they're done right and a good saw to practice a little more on. I haven't done a clamshell yet so this should be a good learning experience. I might get to it by next month if things keep going the way that they are.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> the wrath of rhan!!!!!



I've felt the wrath of Ron before...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John,
> Here is the clutch cover that I have. 1110 648 0410 is the number that is on it. Let me know if you think it will work for you and I'll get it out to you.



Sure looks like it would fit. If it don't I will send it back !

Would like to get this old thing going for him,seeing how his Dad bought it new. LOL Stihl has 155 compression and bright blue spark !

Got anything for the flywheel ? LOL I can get it to pull over if I start real slow with it.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Sure looks like it would fit. If it don't I will send it back !
> 
> Would like to get this old thing going for him,seeing how his Dad bought it new. LOL Stihl has 155 compression and bright blue spark !
> 
> Got anything for the flywheel ? LOL I can get it to pull over if I start real slow with it.



What saw is it John? I may be able to help you out a little bit with some of the old stuff I have.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I have a Wildthingy to port, one of the 2050's (I think I have the right model). It's one of the older ones, I have to rip it apart yet but it should be a fun project. I've been watching what Ron can do with saws like his Ryobi and what some of the other guys have done with those Wildthingys. Looks like a lot of fun to cut with if they're done right and a good saw to practice a little more on. I haven't done a clamshell yet so this should be a good learning experience. I might get to it by next month if things keep going the way that they are.



Sold my Ryobi :msp_sad: Going to find me another one ! I liked the darn little thing ! Ran dam good !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Sold my Ryobi :msp_sad: Going to find me another one ! I liked the darn little thing ! Ran dam good !



The buddy of mine who bought the 044 off of me has one and he loves that saw. If I can learn how to do that type of cylinder properly than I might hit that one for him. He got a little spoiled with that 044 being ported.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> What saw is it John? I may be able to help you out a little bit with some of the old stuff I have.



Stihl 040


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Sure looks like it would fit. If it don't I will send it back !
> 
> Would like to get this old thing going for him,seeing how his Dad bought it new. LOL Stihl has 155 compression and bright blue spark !
> 
> Got anything for the flywheel ? LOL I can get it to pull over if I start real slow with it.



Is the ring that goes around the fanwheel plastic or metal?


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> What saw is it John? I may be able to help you out a little bit with some of the old stuff I have.



Tell me what kind of old stuff you have. Any chance you have a rear handle and top handle for an 041AV non Farmboss? It's the one that has two holes for the bolt not the single one?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Stihl 040



I don't have any old 040's but I bet they used the flywheel on more than one saw. What's the part number? Maybe one of the ones I have will fit it.

Scott: I have some odds and ends kicking around for some of the old 031s both newer and older style. I also have some stuff for an 045av, good ignition system, carb and so on.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Is the ring that goes around the fanwheel plastic or metal?



Metal inside the flywheel. Not sure if it can be changed or the flywheel?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I don't have any old 040's but I bet they used the flywheel on more than one saw. What's the part number? Maybe one of the ones I have will fit it.
> 
> Scott: I have some odds and ends kicking around for some of the old 031s both newer and older style. I also have some stuff for an 045av, good ignition system, carb and so on.



Have to look and see?


----------



## jimdad07

John is that the style flywheel that has the fiber ring where the recoil pawls catch? It's a ring that you can actually pop out and replace. I don't know anything about that model but if that's the case and the one from my old 045av will fit it, you are welcome to it. The one out of that 045 was one that I put in brand new out of the package awhile back.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> John is that the style flywheel that has the fiber ring where the recoil pawls catch? It's a ring that you can actually pop out and replace. I don't know anything about that model but if that's the case and the one from my old 045av will fit it, you are welcome to it. The one out of that 045 was one that I put in brand new out of the package awhile back.



The one in it is metal,I bet a plastic one would work.

I will measure it?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> The one in it is metal,I bet a plastic one would work.
> 
> I will measure it?



Measure it up and let me know. I have a couple of projects I have to work on in the shop this weekend so I can compare the measurements when I am out there and see what we can come up with. If it will work it's yours.


----------



## sefh3

Measure both the inside and outside diameter. I think the plastic this thicker than the metal. I should have a metal one but it's too late to go look. I'll check tomorrow. If I have both, I'll send them down to you.


----------



## tbone75

Had a brain fart again today. LOL Put what I thought was a 28" bar on the 064.Cut a chain 93 DL,looked that up. LOL Didn't check to see if that would fit OK before I put it together.  Bar must be 27 or 26 ? Had to take 5 more DLs out. :bang:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Measure both the inside and outside diameter. I think the plastic this thicker than the metal. I should have a metal one but it's too late to go look. I'll check tomorrow. If I have both, I'll send them down to you.



The metal is thin !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time.



Nite Jerry, me too. Have a good night guys. Let me know John.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Measure it up and let me know. I have a couple of projects I have to work on in the shop this weekend so I can compare the measurements when I am out there and see what we can come up with. If it will work it's yours.



Thanks Jim

Thanks Scott 

You guys will fix me up ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time.



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Nite Jerry, me too. Have a good night guys. Let me know John.



Nite Jim


----------



## sefh3

John
Post a picture. I don't care what it is and see if the "thumbnails" show up for you too. This way the your pics will show up without embeding them.


----------



## sefh3

It looks like they upgraded the system tonight. The classifieds are gone and now we have "Auctions".


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John
> Post a picture. I don't care what it is and see if the "thumbnails" show up for you too. This way the your pics will show up without embeding them.


Try this?


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Try this?



I like this !


----------



## AU_K2500

Sweet....I hated that embedding kwap

Still can't attach from my phone....boo


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Sweet....I hated that embedding kwap
> 
> Still can't attach from my phone....boo


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


>



I can't add photos to my posts from my phone, only from the puter.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I can't add photos to my posts from my phone, only from the puter.



That sucks !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> That sucks !



Yeah, but I can still send them to you and Rob in an email!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Yeah, but I can still send them to you and Rob in an email!



That's how I send pics. With my thumbs.


----------



## tbone75

Where did everyone go? 

Slugs are up !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Where did everyone go?
> 
> Slugs are up !




Huh??? No you're not..........lol!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Huh??? No you're not..........lol!!!



Hey Robin ! Why are you up?


----------



## tbone75

Going to try to sleep again? I hate these nights!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John.......thirsty and after a week of waking up to put wood in the camp stove I seem to be programed to wake up around now........home stoves last all night..LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Where did everyone go?
> 
> Slugs are up !




Hey John

Hey Robin


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John
> 
> Hey Robin



Hey Rob.......must be about afternoon coffee time/break for you!!!


----------



## Cantdog

I gotts to get outta here before that Acadian ZZZZZlacker wakes up and starts in......I gave him a week.......hehehehe.......ZZZlacker..........zzzzzzz.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Rob.......must be about afternoon coffee time/break for you!!!



Yeah. Left early. 

Drills comin your way. 

Anything else? I know I'm forgetting something...

Buying my first JRed. Hard to find around here.


----------



## dancan

Why I oughta .............zzzZZZlakerzzz.........
Gets up , rattles the pots and pans and then runs away ...........
Hey Rob !


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dans fav.
> 
> STIHL 034 SUPER 61 CC - Halifax Power Tools For Sale - Kijiji Halifax Canada.



Yes , I saw that one , it doesn't have the improved and updated tank handle like Ron's .
The 265 that was listed was was a little cleaner than mine .
John , there are a few different harnesses , some more comfortable than others so put up a pic if you get it .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Why I oughta .............zzzZZZlakerzzz.........
> Gets up , rattles the pots and pans and then runs away ...........
> Hey Rob !



Hey Dan. 

And mill_wannabe. Forgot your name. From NH right?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

It's Randy. And yes, I'm in NH, within Stihl'in range of Ron's shop. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mill_wannabe said:


> It's Randy. And yes, I'm in NH, within Stihl'in range of Ron's shop. :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm slow with names. I've only been to Rons shop once. He helped me get lobsters back to South Central PA. Couldn't stay long. My kid was with me and not feeling any too spry. Went bact to LA and had tonsils out. Lots of Stihls in his shop. I think he has a Stihl tatoo......


----------



## tbone75

Busy morning around here ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Left early.
> 
> Drills comin your way.
> 
> Anything else? I know I'm forgetting something...
> 
> Buying my first JRed. Hard to find around here.



So.....what model Jred are you buying???


Can't think of anything except perhaps a half can of that "Nuclear" neverseize.........lol!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Laxative time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Laxative time.



Ron likes them Stihl`s so much he went out and got a new one just in his size......LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning gents, Just stoping in before i head off to the salt mines. 

GOt my fingers crossed that a box from NH is almost here. 

hoping a box is heading out from N.C. soon.


----------



## sefh3

I like this new setup for the pictures.


----------



## sefh3

Morning all!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Finally got a little sleep !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Finally got a little sleep !



Bout time you got moving....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Bout time you got moving....



Didn't say anything about moving ? LOL But I am awake !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Didn't say anything about moving ? LOL But I am awake !



Well you made it from the bed to the computer. Unless you've started sleeping at the computer to be more "efficient".


----------



## Cantdog

Just tryin to catch up on missed reading....made it from page 4614 to page 4675......more to go but I have to venture outside and fuss with a locked up wheel brake on the tandem boat trailer...intended to pull all three boats yesterday afternoon but only managed one.......hate fighting trailer brakes, but at least they are not electric.......more later on the island trip and some fun finds from the ocean.........


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well you made it from the bed to the computer. Unless you've started sleeping at the computer to be more "efficient".



I have fell asleep in my chair before. LOL When I woke up I couldn't get out of it ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I have fell asleep in my chair before. LOL When I woke up I couldn't get out of it ! LOL



Haha, hey did your box from Ron show up yet?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Haha, hey did your box from Ron show up yet?



Not yet. When it does I will be spending a couple days just looking at what he put in there! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Think I can get moving now, see what I can get into? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Not yet. When it does I will be spending a couple days just looking at what he put in there! LOL



Sounds like he really filled er up with saw related stuff. That's awesome. I'm glad he was able to get it running right for you. Should save you a couple trips up and down the stairs. Just don't let it get you in trouble with the OL. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> So.....what model Jred are you buying???
> 
> 
> Can't think of anything except perhaps a half can of that "Nuclear" neverseize.........lol!!!



Gotta go get a bigger box then.....

621, 111S, 521ev are the prime suspects. I'll end up with all three. 

Takes a while to find. 

None near here. Scared of eBay, 111s is looking very promising.......

Comes with extra parts. Well it is a parts saw. 

It's a pile of parts!!!! Okay???? But it is a pile of 111S parts!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning uncle Rob.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning uncle Rob.



Hey mark. Haven't looked at your video yet.....


----------



## tbone75

Morning Rob


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey mark. Haven't looked at your video yet.....



No video. Just a picture. 

You working today? 

Robbie sent me a pretty neat video, tradesman video, 40's-50's maybe


----------



## tbone75

Tore into 3 - 455 Huskys ,only have one good P&C. Guess I can build one. LOL if I ever get the pine crap off of it ! Can't get the clutch loose on the one good crank so far. Got a 05,07 & ?? , to much crap to see just yet. LOL
One P&C had a needle bearing in the pan,also one or more in the top of the piston.But all the bearings are fine? Where could they have come from?? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. 

Yup. Working tonight


----------



## tbone75

Scott I forgot to measure that flywheel. And haven't heard back about the 075 yet? I will go measure it soon as I get back from the PO.


----------



## sefh3

Take your time. I won't be home until later tonight. if you can, email it to me so I have it handy.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Take your time. I won't be home until later tonight. if you can, email it to me so I have it handy.



Will do !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bump,..bounce up to the top with ya.. Falling like a lead balloon.


----------



## tbone75

My PO trip took a long time today ! Mailed out 2 of them CDs over seas ! One to Germany and one to Norway. LOL Had to fill out customs forms for them ? That was a PITA ! LOL Didn't think I would have to for them. Didn't cost much to send them at least.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bump,..bounce up to the top with ya.. Falling like a lead balloon.



A little slack here today. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. The only one I see down there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A little slack here today. LOL



A lot slack without the Gabby Slug posting every 15 mins or so.....LOL


----------



## Stem450Husky

here's my $ .02 for the day


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> here's my $ .02 for the day



Put in a few more cents ! 

We are never going to make it to 5000 by new years !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A lot slack without the Gabby Slug posting every 15 mins or so.....LOL



You could help a little more ! SLACKER ! :biggrinbounce2:


Speaking of SLACKERS , where is Papa Smurf today? He is being super slack ! :msp_razz:


----------



## AU_K2500

Afternoon fellas. 

OL is checking the mail now....fingers crossed.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A lot slack without the Gabby Slug posting every 15 mins or so.....LOL



The Slug is trying to get off his flippy cap and get some saws fixed up ! :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Afternoon fellas.
> 
> OL is checking the mail now....fingers crossed.



Not today , don't even have my package yet !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Not today , don't even have my package yet !



Sweet! There's a package in the office....not expecting anything else! The suspense is almost over!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Not today , don't even have my package yet !



Pretty sure mine went out before yours.


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> Put in a few more cents !
> 
> We are never going to make it to 5000 by new years !



sure we will, just have to put in some OT


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Sweet! There's a package in the office....not expecting anything else! The suspense is almost over!



Don't forget your Kevlar gloves and long handle pliers !

Think he is missing a cat?


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys, heading out to the shop to get the stove going and do a little work out there. I had so much fun taking last night off that I decided I would do it again, helps that the person I am doing some remodeling for on the side has the flu right now. I am going to try to plastic in my attic ends tonight to help heat the place. Still have to insulate the roof but it won't happen this year, going to get the DOW board and do it right I guess.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Sweet! There's a package in the office....not expecting anything else! The suspense is almost over!




That would be quick.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> That would be quick.



Went out Friday didn't it?


----------



## dancan

View attachment 264561


----------



## dancan

View attachment 264562


View attachment 264563


----------



## dancan

Hmm , Tryin' to get the pic to post normal ????

View attachment 264564


----------



## dancan

I guess I'll go "Out there" lookin' for hep LOL


----------



## roncoinc

No saw box for sparky ???


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> No saw box for sparky ???



En route


----------



## dancan

Well no help out there , Ron , post anther saw pic .


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Gotta go get a bigger box then.....
> 
> 621, 111S, 521ev are the prime suspects. I'll end up with all three.
> 
> Takes a while to find.
> 
> None near here. Scared of eBay, 111s is looking very promising.......
> 
> Comes with extra parts. Well it is a parts saw.
> 
> It's a pile of parts!!!! Okay???? But it is a pile of 111S parts!!!!



621 is a nice lovable saw......parts NLA, but many, many around...very sweet!! 521E and 111S are a different story.....I have a very nice 521EV and was very fortunate to find a NOS 2 "speed"heater control switch......rather rare and though they share a number of parts with the 52/52E/49sp they also have many that are just 521 specific.......111s is pretty much the same as far as parts go....shares very little with other older Jonsereds. They are spendy...I have yet to find one at the price I will spend......or I've not had enough money.....lol!! I am a very patient man.....one will come along..someday....good luck with yours...


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> En route



Not there yet ! ??

tomorrow maybe


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


>



Zat another one of your stihls???.......must be......got a nice big bucket to set it on to catch leaking bar oil.........nice......


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


>



Hmmm , what am I missing ?


----------



## dancan

I got it , Thanks Ron .


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Not there yet ! ??
> 
> tomorrow maybe



Got it, thank you sir. Box is unpacked, this should be fun!


----------



## jimdad07

I made it about an hour with the kids on the shop before my patience level started dropping...it usually starts with: "Emma...no.......Emma..no......Emma..no.................EMMA!!!!!!! NO!!!!!............Emma, for the love of God.....NO!!!!!" That is one strong willed little girl I have there and she is a complete free spirit. She does what she wants and to hell with the consequences. Very entertaining most of the time though.

I did pull some more 359 parts out of the shop attic, I think I should be able to put one together pretty soon. We'll see what develops.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Got it, thank you sir. Box is unpacked, this should be fun!



Pix ?


----------



## tbone75

Time to eat. Back in a bit.


----------



## dancan

Ruusky Huusky chainsaw review LOL

[video=youtube_share;Gb3-vEvF1xs]http://youtu.be/Gb3-vEvF1xs[/video]

Watch it atleast till the 1:55 minute mark .


----------



## dancan

Sorry John :msp_sad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I made it about an hour with the kids on the shop before my patience level started dropping...it usually starts with: "Emma...no.......Emma..no......Emma..no.................EMMA!!!!!!! NO!!!!!............Emma, for the love of God.....NO!!!!!" That is one strong willed little girl I have there and she is a complete free spirit. She does what she wants and to hell with the consequences. Very entertaining most of the time though.
> 
> I did pull some more 359 parts out of the shop attic, I think I should be able to put one together pretty soon. We'll see what develops.



Chickenpocks, influenza and finally diptheria, they`s pure poison....LOL


----------



## farrell

Evening boys and girls!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


>



Now that is one fine wet tile saw......:msp_wub:


----------



## jimdad07

I don't think I've ever seen a saw started like that, it must be the new line of next generation Huskys.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Chickenpocks, influenza and finally diptheria, they`s pure poison....LOL



It's that Orange sewer...carries all kinds of diseases. Why just last week John came down with Herpa-gohna-syph from handling them...


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now that is one fine wet tile saw......:msp_wub:



Got it on CL for $30,nobody interested..


----------



## roncoinc

Wainting for pix from Sparky !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


>



Where you find the winch? 

Model?

Got it now. 

Little pics on phones. LOL

All may now point and laugh.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Got it on CL for $30,nobody interested..



I don't think I have ever seen one that was belt driven before, that must be a pretty old one.


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Evening boys and girls!



Evening Adam.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a saw started like that, it must be the new line of next generation Huskys.



Thats a chinese saw man.............


----------



## dancan

Chinese , Huskese , dirty knees ..................


----------



## dancan

Same .


----------



## Cantdog

Ahhhh.....finally all three boats are back at the shop.....got back from the island yesterday late morning and had planned to bring them all home then.....had just enough time and tide to make the three trips....I decided to haul the Seaway first....however when the trailer was hooked to the truck I discovered that one trailer brake was locked up and wouldn't free up......so took the outboard trailer and returned....rearranged he boats with the Seaway on the mooring and the outboard on the outhaul and picked up the skiff and brought that back by then it was dark....

Took the offending brake apart this morning.....fussed with it for sometime and cleaned the drum with a wire wheel on my 4.5 inch grinder..got it back together and working finally.....went and got the Seaway and deposited that at the shop....unloaded the skiff from the outboard trailer and headed back for the outboard........dark, snowing and low tide by this time......went as well as could be expected.....dark, snowing and all alone.......but all done.....


----------



## tbone75

Soup beans for supper ! Later .............. well. :fart:


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Where you find the winch?
> 
> Model?



Felker 610


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Thats a chinese saw man.............



I figured by the writing on the recoil cover and by the sticker on the clutch cover, I just have to pick a little every now and then. The Chinee seem to make all kinds of look a likes. The band wagon was rolling by and I just couldn't help myself...stinkin' followers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It's that Orange sewer...carries all kinds of diseases. Why just last week John came down with Herpa-gohna-syph from handling them...



You might take notice that I am staying out of that sewer....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

I'll be back in a few, time to read the kids their bedtime story.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I figured by the writing on the recoil cover and by the sticker on the clutch cover, I just have to pick a little every now and then. The Chinee seem to make all kinds of look a likes. The band wagon was rolling by and I just couldn't help myself...stinkin' followers.



Don`t matter who makes em, its an orange turd saw with a unique starter system, welded clutch don`t need no stinkin recoil or brake for that matter....:msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I don't think I have ever seen one that was belt driven before, that must be a pretty old one.



The professional wet tile saws were all belt drive at one time, not so long ago. I just picked up one a couple months ago, just used it for a week cutting 13" BY 13" porcelain floor tiles for the house we are currently finishing out. This is the first job I used it on and it paid for itself already.....


----------



## tbone75

Wheres the pix Sparky ! opcorn:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Pix ?





roncoinc said:


> Wainting for pix from Sparky !!



give me a minute....


----------



## Cantdog

We had a great Thanksgiving at the camp......some saw work.....some beachcombing......some hiking...lots of eating......and a number of beverages!! We got stormstayed two more days than expected.....48 hr westerly gale...steady 35knts with gusts to close to 50knts.........harbor is facing just about due west.....fairly wide at the mouth rather deep.... narrowing steadly to a point. When the windblown waves enter and move inward the water has no choice but to go up...makes for some pretty good wave action!!! Also makes it about impossible to get off the shore in the skiff....


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> We had a great Thanksgiving at the camp......some saw work.....some beachcombing......some hiking...lots of eating......and a number of beverages!! We got stormstayed two more days than expected.....48 hr westerly gale...steady 35knts with gusts to close to 50knts.........harbor is facing just about due west.....fairly wide at the mouth rather deep.... narrowing steadly to a point. When the windblown waves enter and move inward the water has no choice but to go up...makes for some pretty good wave action!!! Also makes it about impossible to get off the shore in the skiff....



There are some nice pics there Robin, what a great place to spend a holiday at.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> We had a great Thanksgiving at the camp......some saw work.....some beachcombing......some hiking...lots of eating......and a number of beverages!! We got stormstayed two more days than expected.....48 hr westerly gale...steady 35knts with gusts to close to 50knts.........harbor is facing just about due west.....fairly wide at the mouth rather deep.... narrowing steadly to a point. When the windblown waves enter and move inward the water has no choice but to go up...makes for some pretty good wave action!!! Also makes it about impossible to get off the shore in the skiff....



A bit bumpy for a ride and there would have been some spray flying. I know only too well how the water compresses when the waves rush into a ever narrowing harbor.


----------



## Cantdog

Weather was great even with the wind.......got one problem tree gone and another blowdown limbed and the splittable butt sticks junked into stovewood.

The problem tree I always affectionally called the ####house tree as it was very close to said ####house........it died a few yrs ago......and in another westerly blow the top half broke off and narrowly missed crushing said ####house. Last summer 4 of us were standing in the kitchen talking and having a beverage one very still afternoon and we head this snapping/crunching sound and turned just in time to see the ol ####house tree keel right over......as far as the iron hard limbs would let it any way....so as you can see in the first pic it was over the bank and wasn't coming back up and I couldn't leave it in that condition as if it got taken in a winter storm with high seas and winds it could well cause serious camp damage. So I cut off all the large limbs for firewood and eventually got the very rotten trunk cut up in 12-16" chunks down on the beach.....the westerly took care of the rest!! Last pic is the same place the next day.......


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> There are some nice pics there Robin, what a great place to spend a holiday at.



Thanks Jim......we have a little tradition of spending Thanksgiving week there....probably the last ten yrs or so. It's the last hurrah for the yr......travel there is to inhospitable later in the season.....road doesn't get plowed so it's either snowshoe five or so miles or by boat.....again cold and sometimes very dangerous....


----------



## Cantdog

The other saw work involved a spruce blowdown that took a couple yrs to die....didn't go all the way down. Again most of the large limbs went to stovewood.....the clear butt sticks went to stove wood too, I let the knotty stuff stay.....to much effort to split island spruce if it has any knots to speak of. Noodeling is about the only way without a power splitter....still got enough wood up for next yr and stayed warm this yr for a week...this 49sp with 18" bar pulled the load well as always. The stump was exactly the right dia to use the entire bar......chain just clipping the bark on the far side of the cut......


----------



## AU_K2500

here John.....


----------



## AU_K2500

I really need to adjust the camera settings on my phone....its saving huge files.


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Ron, sent you an email


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> here John.....



Thats OK I know whats in there ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> The other saw work involved a spruce blowdown that took a couple yrs to die....didn't go all the way down. Again most of the large limbs went to stovewood.....the clear butt sticks went to stove wood too, I let the knotty stuff stay.....to much effort to split island spruce if it has any knots to speak of. Noodeling is about the only way without a power splitter....still got enough wood up for next yr and stayed warm this yr for a week...this 49sp with 18" bar pulled the load well as always. The stump was exactly the right dia to use the entire bar......chain just clipping the bark on the far side of the cut......



I would just love to go see the island ! It is just so WOW !! Thanks for the pix Robin !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thats OK I know whats in there ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Me to...LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Thats OK I know whats in there ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Did he happen to tell you what model the stihl was?


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Me to...LOL



Me three


----------



## Cantdog

Check this out........This takes place in Halifax Nova scotia.........Jerry and Dan in there anywhere?????LOL!!!!!

(Sorry John)





Rebuild a Jeep under 4 minutes - YouTube


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Did he happen to tell you what model the stihl was?



Gave me 3 models it may be. LOL So no I don't?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Gave me 3 models it may be. LOL So no I don't?



How do I find out? Serial number? Where would that be?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> How do I find out? Serial number? Where would that be?



Show a pic to Jerry ! Best way I know? Numbers don't tell chit on a Stihl that I know of?


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> How do I find out? Serial number? Where would that be?



There will be a serial number stamped on the crank case, usually on the clutch side of the saw near the muffler. You ought to be able to find out what you have based on that number. If you are looking down at the top of the saw, bar forward, it should be looking up at you on the right side of the saw. Hope that helps.


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> There will be a serial number stamped on the crank case, usually on the clutch side of the saw near the muffler. You ought to be able to find out what you have based on that number. If you are looking down at the top of the saw, bar forward, it should be looking up at you on the right side of the saw. Hope that helps.



Thank you sir. Will get the serial number and pics tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

Slug checking in. LOL Stihl trying to find that sleep thing?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John.


----------



## dancan

John , that sleep thing is in the box marked Huuskee .

Hey Rob !


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> John , that sleep thing is in the box marked Huuskee .
> 
> Hey Rob !



Right. The only saws that require a blast of no-doze are stihls.


----------



## dancan

Hey Randy , workin' this am ?


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> Hey Randy , workin' this am ?



After a fashion.

I'm previewing your next storm, gonna be a good one.


----------



## dancan

Suck it up LOL

Did you get that firetruck down to the new place ?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> After a fashion.
> 
> I'm previewing your next storm, gonna be a good one.



Don't go sending more storms this way ! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

Found 2 hrs. worth of sleep !


----------



## dancan

If you had a job you'd be able to go to work and get some sleep LOL 
Speakin' of which , I gotta go .


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Don't go sending more storms this way ! :msp_sad:



Sure, right on it.

oops

Another storm system will bring stronger and potentially damaging winds to the coast on Thursday with another period of heavy rain. A high wind warning is in effect for Thursday for elevations above 2000 feet in Humboldt and Del Norte counties. A wind advisory is in effect for coastal Humboldt and Del Norte counties. Localized urban and small stream flooding is possible as the front moves through. Yet another storm is projected to impact northwest California on Friday with more strong winds and heavy rain. Additional rainfall amounts of 6 to 10 inches are expected through Sunday with localized amounts well over a foot in the King Range and over South Fork Mountain. Minor main stem river flooding is possible by the weekend, particularly along the Navarro River, with other rivers reaching monitor stage.


----------



## Cantdog

Hang onto your hat Randy!! I saw that system on the national news last night...a biggie for sure.......Oh well that's what makes your trees trees grow so darn big out there......if they can make it through it.....


----------



## farrell

Mornining gentlemen!
Checking in before heading out to chase fuzzy deer......that is if lil buddy goes back to sleep or the OL gets up?


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Adam


----------



## RandyMac

It is getting noisy here Robin. I had to switch off the tower camera monitor, bouncing so much I was getting seasick. Having a big bowl of chili, got to keep my strength up.

soon, very soon

Crescent City, California (95531) Conditions & Forecast


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Sure, right on it.
> 
> oops
> 
> Another storm system will bring stronger and potentially damaging winds to the coast on Thursday with another period of heavy rain. A high wind warning is in effect for Thursday for elevations above 2000 feet in Humboldt and Del Norte counties. A wind advisory is in effect for coastal Humboldt and Del Norte counties. Localized urban and small stream flooding is possible as the front moves through. Yet another storm is projected to impact northwest California on Friday with more strong winds and heavy rain. Additional rainfall amounts of 6 to 10 inches are expected through Sunday with localized amounts well over a foot in the King Range and over South Fork Mountain. Minor main stem river flooding is possible by the weekend, particularly along the Navarro River, with other rivers reaching monitor stage.



You build a Ark yet? Sounds like you need to !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If you had a job you'd be able to go to work and get some sleep LOL
> Speakin' of which , I gotta go .



That what you do all day? LOL


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> You build a Ark yet? Sounds like you need to !



Don't need one here, it just runs off. The problem here is that our roads are fragile, it doesn't take much to screw them up.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> It is getting noisy here Robin. I had to switch off the tower camera monitor, bouncing so much I was getting seasick. Having a big bowl of chili, got to keep my strength up.
> 
> soon, very soon
> 
> Crescent City, California (95531) Conditions & Forecast



That is UGLY ! Hang on !


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Don't need one here, it just runs off. The problem here is that our roads are fragile, it doesn't take much to screw them up.



All I have is gravel roads around me. LOL 3 miles to paved roads. LOL


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> That is UGLY ! Hang on !



Pretty juicy looking, but still in the moderate class.

This one put the hurt on us.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Pretty juicy looking, but still in the moderate class.
> 
> This one put the hurt on us.



That looks a bit scary !


----------



## RandyMac

As bad as that tight curl looks, the real problem is the tail. The center of circulation pulls tropical moisture 
up in a giant plume, so it comes up from the South, the actual storm is moving East, so we get tail whipped. It can take a couple days for that tail to move across us, it can be very dense, lots of heavy rain. Then all that clumpy looking stuff hits us as squalls, they can get pretty fierce.

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...min=2&num_stns_max=9999&avg_off=9999&smooth=1


----------



## roncoinc

Yawn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

I have no idea what model that steal is..

50 deg warmer in house that outside,,i like that ..

time to wake up yet ??


----------



## jimdad07

Moringing guys. Good luck with that one Randy, looks like you guys are in for some nasty chit.


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,was this you i see sailing down here last week ?
parking on the clamflats not nice !! 










I thot it was a neat pic anyway.


----------



## roncoinc

Got back a poulan 2050 that went away two weeks ago,gave them a week warranty,,neigbors,good people.
came back yestday with a broken off muffler bolt !!
looks to be real close to cyl,maybe flush,should be fun,,NOT !!
Uncle Rob sent me some nice sharp drills so i maybe able to EZ out.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,was this you i see sailing down here last week ?
> parking on the clamflats not nice !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thot it was a neat pic anyway.



Nope 'twasn't me......saw that pic yesterday.....don't own a boat powered by the wind......to impatient.....that and usually going against it anyway.....she looks pretty tired......does it stihl go up when the tide comes in.........or just sit there on bottom???


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Nope 'twasn't me......saw that pic yesterday.....don't own a boat powered by the wind......to impatient.....that and usually going against it anyway.....she looks pretty tired......does it stihl go up when the tide comes in.........or just sit there on bottom???



Dunno if it floats or not,i only go down ther at low tide,for oysters and clams.

interesting old thing with the cabin like that,wonder what it is ??


----------



## RandyMac

somebody stowed an 090 in it and it lost way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Check this out........This takes place in Halifax Nova scotia.........Jerry and Dan in there anywhere?????LOL!!!!!
> 
> (Sorry John)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebuild a Jeep under 4 minutes - YouTube




That crew is good but there is a lot of wasted time going on there, I have seen that very thing done in under 3 mins by a very efficient crew here that competes world wide, they come here to Halifax to show off at the International Tattoo. The gun run is something to see as well.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That crew is good but there is a lot of wasted time going on there, I have seen that very thing done in under 3 mins by a very efficient crew here that competes world wide, they come here to Halifax to show off at the International Tattoo. The gun run is something to see as well.



Yeah that seemed a tad hokey.......never been able to take a radiator in or out without dealing with the coolant....myself.....exhaust looks sketchy as well....good show anyway....LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

And to think it took me 6 1/2 hrs to change the heater fan in my car yestday


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Dunno if it floats or not,i only go down ther at low tide,for oysters and clams.
> 
> interesting old thing with the cabin like that,wonder what it is ??



I don't think it does judging by the two waterlines.........the original black boot top down low and the diagonal slimy one that looks more or less level to the horizon.......I think Randy was right......there's probably an old 090 on her starboard side causing her to list over like that.......some people just don't get it.......the boat anchor goes overboard..but it does seem to work equally as well on the inside of this craft......holdin her right in place.........LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## roncoinc

Looking for a pic of that steel i sent Mark so Jerry can ID it


----------



## RandyMac

It is on!!!






the purple thing is a waterspout.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Looking for a pic of that steel i sent Mark so Jerry can ID it



I can snap a picture this evening.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I can snap a picture this evening.



This evening ?? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

need more than one !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> This evening ?? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> need more than one !!



Yes, this evening, some people have to wuu......wuuuuuuuh.........woooor, aww hell you know what I'm trying to say. Ok I'll take at least 2


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Yep , don't hear the fan running. :msp_razz:

Its fed !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> And to think it took me 6 1/2 hrs to change the heater fan in my car yestday



But it's done, and it's going to be COLD tomorrow. You'll be happier that it's done.


----------



## sefh3

Slackers today. 
On page two again!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Slackers today.
> On page two again!!!



Can't let that happen. Hey Scott, you ever get your coils back?


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Can't let that happen. Hey Scott, you ever get your coils back?



Yep. They are stihl in the box too. Haven't had time to open them.


----------



## sefh3

Dancan I needs some help.
Working on my 99 F250 SD V10.
Trucks runs good but revs high then settles back down.
I looked at the PCV valve and low and behold it's gone. No tube left there nothing.
Don't know where that went to but my question is,
Where does hose that connects to the PCV connect to the intake?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Dancan I needs some help.
> Working on my 99 F250 SD V10.
> Trucks runs good but revs high then settles back down.
> I looked at the PCV valve and low and behold it's gone. No tube left there nothing.
> Don't know where that went to but my question is,
> Where does hose that connects to the PCV connect to the intake?



Is that a Canadian made ford ??  

prob connects under aircleaner or snorkle where you cant see.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Got back a poulan 2050 that went away two weeks ago,gave them a week warranty,,neigbors,good people.
> came back yestday with a broken off muffler bolt !!
> looks to be real close to cyl,maybe flush,should be fun,,NOT !!
> Uncle Rob sent me some nice sharp drills so i maybe able to EZ out.




Do you heat it and melt a little wax on it before you try to get it out?

The best break free is half ATF/half acetone...

Evaporates quick and flammable as the devil. 

Almost twice as good as anything commercial. 

A machinist torqued bolts in a steel plate, put water on them and let them rust. 

Broke them loose with a torque wrench. Good Lil piece of work. 

I'll go look. 

Morning all.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Do you heat it and melt a little wax on it before you try to get it out?
> 
> The best break free is half ATF/half acetone...
> 
> Evaporates quick and flammable as the devil.
> 
> Almost twice as good as anything commercial.
> 
> A machinist torqued bolts in a steel plate, put water on them and let them rust.
> 
> Broke them loose with a torque wrench. Good Lil piece of work.
> 
> I'll go look.
> 
> Morning all.



Going to write that one down! Need to try it on this clutch that won't come off ! Want one of them Husky clutch tools,just won't pay what they want for it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dug out them old Stihl case halves to put in the Christmas thread,maybe I can get rid of some? LOL
Only had one flywheel side for a 064 in there. :msp_thumbdn: Keeping that ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

*The best break free is half ATF/half acetone...*

Used this about a month ago and it worked great !!


----------



## Scooterbum

Your stencil stuff tracking shows 11/29 delivery.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah that seemed a tad hokey.......never been able to take a radiator in or out without dealing with the coolant....myself.....exhaust looks sketchy as well....good show anyway....LOL!!!



Secret is the engine is sealed and the rad contains no coolant, exhaust is usually one piece with the maniflod.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good thing Scoot is posting in this thread, not much more than one page so far today and it fell down to page 2 ......:msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey jerry, you gonna be around this evening. I need help IDing a stihl with no clutch cover, AF cover, or cylinder cover.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey jerry, you gonna be around this evening. I need help IDing a stihl with no clutch cover, AF cover, or cylinder cover.



What color handle does it have?


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good thing Scoot is posting in this thread, not much more than one page so far today and it fell down to page 2 ......:msp_scared:



Hi Jerry
Have anything like this around?
Chainsawr partner r417, r517, r17 + chainsaw starter pawl set


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> What color handle does it have?



Don't remember....



White I think


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good thing Scoot is posting in this thread, not much more than one page so far today and it fell down to page 2 ......:msp_scared:



I'll set an alarm. Can't let that happen!!!!

It doesnt happen at night does it John???? LOL


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey jerry, you gonna be around this evening. I need help IDing a stihl with no clutch cover, AF cover, or cylinder cover.



Post some pictures. We can get you close.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Don't remember....
> 
> 
> 
> White I think



Is it metal handle or plastic?


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey jerry, you gonna be around this evening. I need help IDing a stihl with no clutch cover, AF cover, or cylinder cover.



Did Ron send this to you?


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Did Ron send this to you?



Yes, came from Ron

Handle is plastic....I think. I hardly did more than pull it out of the box. Will post pics when I can get home andtake some.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> *The best break free is half ATF/half acetone...*
> 
> Used this about a month ago and it worked great !!



Must shake before use.....


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Must shake before use.....



The breakfree or the part ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> The breakfree or the part ??



Either will do Bucko.......

Hey Dan!!!!!


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Dancan I needs some help.
> Working on my 99 F250 SD V10.
> Trucks runs good but revs high then settles back down.
> I looked at the PCV valve and low and behold it's gone. No tube left there nothing.
> Don't know where that went to but my question is,
> Where does hose that connects to the PCV connect to the intake?



Never had a V10 in the shop so I'm not much help , if you can't find out I can have the Ford guys email me a pic tomorrow .


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob , you settin' off alarms or alarm clocks ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Rob , you settin' off alarms or alarm clocks ?



As the need arises or wherever the mood takes me...... ;-))


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Yes, came from Ron
> 
> Handle is plastic....I think. I hardly did more than pull it out of the box. Will post pics when I can get home andtake some.



Post up some picts and I can get this solved for you. Rear handle color tells a lot.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Post up some picts and I can get this solved for you. Rear handle color tells a lot.



Will do, soon as I get home. Thank you sir.


----------



## dancan

HuusKee mechanic sellin' his tools .







One size fits all .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Hi Jerry
> Have anything like this around?
> Chainsawr partner r417, r517, r17 + chainsaw starter pawl set




No, sorry, never had one of those R series Partners in the shop. First Partners I seen and handled were the Pioneer/Partner saws of the mid 80`s. For some reason Partners never caught on around here, Pioneer was too strong in the early years and even kept Homelite and McCulloch at bay til the mid 80`s.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> HuusKee mechanic sellin' his tools .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One size fits all .



Wowsers, a real pro tool set, must be for Huskee demolition..


----------



## tbone75

Least you guys are posting a little. LOL


----------



## dancan

I'm pretty sure there aren't too many jobs you couldn't tackle with a set of tools like that LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm pretty sure there aren't too many jobs you couldn't tackle with a set of tools like that LOL



Trying to upgrade your tools ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> HuusKee mechanic sellin' his tools .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One size fits all .



The smallest red one looks like an Engineer Wrench. 

The lump on the back is for hitting things. 

I didn't make that up......


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Do you heat it and melt a little wax on it before you try to get it out?
> 
> The best break free is half ATF/half acetone...
> 
> Evaporates quick and flammable as the devil.
> 
> Almost twice as good as anything commercial.
> 
> A machinist torqued bolts in a steel plate, put water on them and let them rust.
> 
> Broke them loose with a torque wrench. Good Lil piece of work.
> 
> I'll go look.
> 
> Morning all.




It was broke just below the surface..
lucky i had a good Uncle Mongo small drill bit,an ezy out was no prob.
Uncle mongo locktite on the bolts and away it went !!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Trying to upgrade your tools ? :msp_rolleyes:



Nope , sellin' off , I wanna keep muh hands clean .




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

On the bench tonite ,2150 ,what size is that ??
so glad no steals left !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'm pretty sure there aren't too many jobs you couldn't tackle with a set of tools like that LOL



Seeing as I lose those types of wrench quite often that set is very reasonably priced.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> It was broke just below the surface..
> lucky i had a good Uncle Mongo small drill bit,an ezy out was no prob.
> Uncle mongo locktite on the bolts and away it went !!



Do you use the square or screw type easyout?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> On the bench tonite ,2150 ,what size is that ??
> so glad no steals left !!



36cc or 42cc If the sticker is stihl on the back below the choke switch it will tell you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> On the bench tonite ,2150 ,what size is that ??
> so glad no steals left !!



ACCCCKKKK,..looks like something the cat barfed up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Do you use the square or screw type easyout?



SQ and reverse drill, lefties.


----------



## dancan

The little adjustable with black jaws is what happens when you cheat or forget to disconnect the negative post and go straight to the positive and find a good ground with the wrench , tends to burn off the chrome LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Do you use the square or screw type easyout?



Screw type,,Uncle Rob didnt send me any canadian handed drills


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> SQ and reverse drill, lefties.



Yeah. Left hand bits are the way to go. 

Those square easy outs really shine don't they. P


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Screw type,,Uncle Rob didnt send me any canadian handed drills



Start a Ron box.


----------



## Stem450Husky

here be more of my $.02 to the change jar...

:greenchainsaw:

Hiiiiii everrrrrrrrrybody oke:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 36cc or 42cc If the sticker is stihl on the back below the choke switch it will tell you.



36cc,,about the same as a steal 036 rite ??

oh well,,decided to have some fun with it..
has a broken handle so i needed to take it apart.
got the out port done,LOT's of room !! 
that hole was SMALL !!
%80 let me take out like 10mm each side


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Left hand bits are the way to go.
> 
> Those square easy outs really shine don't they. P



I like the square ones too but didnt have one small enuf


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> here be more of my $.02 to the change jar...
> 
> :greenchainsaw:
> 
> Hiiiiii everrrrrrrrrybody oke:




Hey Rob;

You ordering out for lunch?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Left hand bits are the way to go.
> 
> Those square easy outs really shine don't they. P



Snap On and Blue Point make good ones, I have a set of each and most of a set of Monarch sq shaft outs. The lefties have removed a fair number of broke off screws and bolts also just while drilling a pilot hole.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Rob;
> 
> You ordering out for lunch?



He already ordered your SALAD !!


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John,,whats this little spngy thingy goes next to the seal ??

got an IPL ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> 36cc,,about the same as a steal 036 rite ??
> 
> oh well,,decided to have some fun with it..
> has a broken handle so i needed to take it apart.
> got the out port done,LOT's of room !!
> that hole was SMALL !!
> %80 let me take out like 10mm each side




036 is around 61-62 cc.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> hey john,,whats this little spngy thingy goes next to the seal ??
> 
> Got an ipl ?



fur ball!!


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Rob;
> 
> You ordering out for lunch?



Not sure yet. No appetite thanks to still being livid about my settlement date on my house being moved AGAIN... :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> 036 is around 61-62 cc.



Then why 36 in the model number ??

they seem to cut like a 36cc saw ??


otstir:


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Then why 36 in the model number ??
> 
> they seem to cut like a 36cc saw ??
> 
> 
> otstir:



We really need "Unlike" buttons around here sometimes....


----------



## roncoinc

Stem450Husky said:


> Not sure yet. No appetite thanks to still being livid about my settlement date on my house being moved AGAIN... :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:



He said he wanted SALAD ,, not LIVER !!



prob uncle Rob ??


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> We really need "Unlike" buttons around here sometimes....



If there was none of us would be around !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> He said he wanted SALAD ,, not LIVER !!
> 
> 
> 
> prob uncle Rob ??



From the land of finest seafood. Thats MEEN!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> We really need "Unlike" buttons around here sometimes....



Well i got an oh three 4 super,figured it was a souped up 34cc saw cause it almost cut as good as my 40cc ryobie..
go figure stihl,,give engine size in the model number but not bar size !! 
whats up with that !! ???


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Well i got an oh three 4 super,figured it was a souped up 34cc saw cause it almost cut as good as my 40cc ryobie..
> go figure stihl,,give engine size in the model number but not bar size !!
> whats up with that !! ???



You gotta put gas in it...........geezzzz.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seeing as I lose those types of wrench quite often that set is very reasonably priced.



Geez , I never looked at it that way , it could be my loaner 1/2" , 14mm , 15mm , 3/4" etc .......Metric and standard LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> You gotta put gas in it...........geezzzz.



I did,,ran for about 3 minits then wouldnt even turn over anymore !!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> HuusKee mechanic sellin' his tools .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One size fits all .



WTFs the hammer............can't do nothin without the hammer........


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> WTFs the hammer............can't do nothin without the hammer........



Whats a STEAL toolkit without the BFH !! ??


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> From the land of finest seafood. Thats MEEN!!!!!




What??? NH???/ Surely u jest................


----------



## Stem450Husky

finest SEEfood or finest SEAfood...

here's some smellfood for ya :fart:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Hows it work for you?


That wire thing runs the oil pump on them Poolins.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hows it work for you?
> 
> 
> That wire thing runs the oil pump on them Poolins.




Nothin about the saw...but that looks like a pretty nice handpeice there........


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> finest SEEfood or finest SEAfood...
> 
> here's some smellfood for ya :fart:



Ate soup beans again tonight ! :msp_rolleyes:


:fart:









:bad_smelly:


----------



## farrell

You kids have been chatty this evening!


----------



## AU_K2500

ok, annnnnnnnnnnnnnnd go!
View attachment 264728

View attachment 264729

View attachment 264730

View attachment 264731

View attachment 264732


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> ok, annnnnnnnnnnnnnnd go!
> View attachment 264728
> 
> View attachment 264729
> 
> View attachment 264730
> 
> View attachment 264731
> 
> View attachment 264732



024 or 026 Close as I can get.


----------



## Scooterbum

Seems to me the 024 had the flat top and the 026 had fins on top. Check the bore size


----------



## AU_K2500

Scooterbum said:


> Seems to me the 024 had the flat top and the 026 had fins on top. Check the bore size



what will the difference be? do you know off hand?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> ok, annnnnnnnnnnnnnnd go!
> View attachment 264728
> 
> View attachment 264729
> 
> View attachment 264730
> 
> View attachment 264731
> 
> View attachment 264732




It looks to be a 024 Super, they had the cylinder without the fins on top. If it is then an 026 P&C will fit right on, the stroke is the difference between a regular 024 and an 024 Super. The 024 will be 42 mm bore and the 026 will be 44 mm bore.


----------



## dancan

Or get MS260 p/c for a total of 44.sumthin' LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Or get MS260 p/c for a total of 44.sumthin' LOL



The MS260 is not as hot as the 44 mm 026 until the porting and timing are corrected.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> It looks to be a 024 Super, they had the cylinder without the fins on top. If it is then an 026 P&C will fit right on, the stroke is the difference between a regular 024 and an 024 Super. The 024 will be 42 mm bore and the 026 will be 44 mm bore.



Thanks jerry, so i have an 024 super....or part of it. would the serial number help? i have that too. 

SN:216278152


----------



## tbone75

Was very busy posting stuff in the Christmas thread ! LOL Lots of pix on dial up really sucks !


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> The MS260 is not as hot as the 44 mm 026 until the porting and timing are corrected.



I don't know what you're talking about .............:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Thanks jerry, so i have an 024 super....or part of it. would the serial number help? i have that too.
> 
> SN:216278152



Serial numbers are pretty well useless on Stihl saws unless you can get a registered Stihl dealer to run the number to see if the saw was registered for warranty when it was sold to the original owner. That`s the only thing that can be told by the serial number. Almost all the parts off a 024 are interchangable with a 026 eccept for the crank, piston and cylinder from a regular 024 will not work on a 026, if indeed it is a 024 Super then all the parts basically interchange. Te crankcases are the same on all of the 024`s and 026`s.


----------



## dancan

Could you convert the 024 regular to an 026 if you swap out to the 026 crank ?


----------



## tbone75

What happen? No farts yet ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Could you convert the 024 regular to an 026 if you swap out to the 026 crank ?



Yes, but that`s a lot of work for a $5. saw. The crankcases are the same for all of the 024`s and 026`s.


----------



## dancan

Plugged up ???
Use this in case of emergency , it even comes with a tool holder .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I don't know what you're talking about .............:msp_rolleyes:



A bit of grinding and a degree wheel makes a big difference.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Plugged up ???
> Use this in case of emergency , it even comes with a tool holder .



That would be a scratch son of a biotch....:msp_w00t::msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be a scratch son of a biotch....:msp_w00t::msp_scared:



I don't have any trouble there ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> What??? NH???/ Surely u jest................



JEST ??

Why would you say such a thing when NH fishing grounds have so much more than mayne ??
mayne clamflats covered in rocks,,they got No beaches..
oyster beds ?? LOL !! in mayne ?? where can you walk down and pick them up in hip boots ?? no place according to mayne fish and game.
only oyster "farms" up there.
NH lobster fishing includes ALL of casco bay outside of mayne state limit.
Stripers arive late there and leave early.
FEW blufish make it up ther compared to what NH gets.
best haddock fishing is off the southern coast easiest accesable from NH and MA...Jeffrey's ledge.
mussels,,well mayne does have most of them !!! but niether indians or seagulls want to eat them unless starving !!
COD ?? again most recorded NH and MA coast...until you get to canada with thier regulations..
flounder ?? know anybody that can go out and catch 40 on a line in one day up there ?? not from what i hear.
when was the last time you caught a "wolfish" on a line ??
or a saltwater "cusk" ?
Or a 10lb pollack ??
living by that large bay limits your access to "outside" where the fish are..looks like almost 20 miles to get " outside "..
Dont forget.,,i live closer to the maine coast ,,the real coast than you do ! 
As much as i hate to say it MA is the biggest seafood place on the NE coast 
Tuna ?? 5 miles off the coast,,and that 8 miles away from me.
whales same distance..
so,,,i fail to see what the "jest" is ??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Nothin about the saw...but that looks like a pretty nice handpeice there........



That and the motor was compliments of John,,,,,resident AS slug


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Thanks jerry, so i have an 024 super....or part of it. would the serial number help? i have that too.
> 
> SN:216278152



I think the p&c are good on that !


----------



## dancan

What about spark ?
Never mind it'll probably disappear ............


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> What about spark ?
> Never mind it'll probably disappear ............



Meen,,just downright MEEN !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Meen,,just downright MEEN !!!



Very MEEN ! But dam funny ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> What about spark ?
> Never mind it'll probably disappear ............



ill let you know tomorrow. thanks for the concern. 

By the way, you and Jerry are our resident stihl gurus, got any 024 super plastics?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> What??? NH???/ Surely u jest................



Heck. I just meant New England. 

But there is the thread title to consider.....













And don't call me Surley!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Hello everybody. Ron, can you post a video of that Poulan cutting when you are done with it? I have one of those that I want to do up and am curious about how it turns out for you.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Heck. I just meant New England.
> 
> But there is the thread title to consider.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't call me Surley!!!!



Surely Sludge ................. Sounds like a singer?



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody. Ron, can you post a video of that Poulan cutting when you are done with it? I have one of those that I want to do up and am curious about how it turns out for you.



Hear they run very good ! I may try it some day? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Surely Sludge ................. Sounds like a singer?
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




Percy Sluge's sister. Lol


----------



## tbone75

You Stihl guys better go check the Christmas thread! I put a bunch of ju..........parts in there. LOL Some of its 056 I guess? Air filter cover is gone already.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You Stihl guys better go check the Christmas thread! I put a bunch of ju..........parts in there. LOL Some of its 056 I guess? Air filter cover is gone already.



You don't like Stihls?...Very strange.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You don't like Stihls?...Very strange.



Who said I don't like Stihls? Seem to have several? LOL Just cause I like Huskys too ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Heck. I just meant New England.
> 
> But there is the thread title to consider.....
> And don't call me Surley!!!!



Well,you had it right anyway..
tho i must say,,with a shamefull face,,i have been caught poaching in maine a "couple" of times 
imagine BIG river,divided in half..
1/2 maine,,1/2 nh..
limit for striped bass in NH is 32 inches,,limit in maine is 26 inches.
launch boat in NH,,catch fish in maine,get to boat dock in NH and get busted for a legally maine caught fish !!
Ok,now maine has a "slot limit on striped bass.. 26 to 28inches or over 40 inches..
so launch in maine and fish NH waters and catch a legal 32 in fish...
get back to dock in maine and get busted for an over sized fish legally caught in NH ??
yes,,it happened..

you can look at this map and see i live in the lower right part of barrington..


barrington nh - Google Maps


Its about 8 miles by road to the bot launch and another 5 miles to " outside " ..
you can see the river is 1/2 NH 1/2 maine.
No bays or nothing in the way,,right outside in the full atlantic ocean..
now,,as i fish my way down i am in two diff states withh diff laws all the time !!
and if you look out you can see mayne cheated and claimed 1/2 of the isles of shoals islands..WHY woul;d they draw the line like that ??
so when fishing outside like i do a lot i'm always breaking the law on one side or the other !! 
i'm a bad boy


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You Stihl guys better go check the Christmas thread! I put a bunch of ju..........parts in there. LOL Some of its 056 I guess? Air filter cover is gone already.



I'm looking for 056 parts !1 starter and clutch cover..


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> you can look at this map and see i live in the lower right part of barrington..
> 
> 
> barrington nh - Google Maps
> 
> 
> Its about 8 miles by road to the bot launch and another 5 miles to " outside " ..
> you can see the river is 1/2 NH 1/2 maine.
> No bays or nothing in the way,,right outside in the full atlantic ocean..
> now,,as i fish my way down i am in two diff states withh diff laws all the time !!
> and if you look out you can see mayne cheated and claimed 1/2 of the isles of shoals islands..WHY woul;d they draw the line like that ??
> so when fishing outside like i do a lot i'm always breaking the law on one side or the other !!
> i'm a bad boy



Chit Ron, my first trip up there I stayed right under the bridge that goes from Portsmouth to NH in that river that goes into Great Bay. We fished for stripers off the dock there that night, of course we got a little sauced while doing it. I never realized how close you are to where we were, my wife also has family in Lebanon. We get up there every so often also, hopefully I can catch up with you some time when we're up there. Just can never seem to make it happen, trying to pack so much into one trip every time.


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas!
Gonna be slightly busy tomorrow........
Have to go fill out and have notorized the papers for the car the wife smashed so I can get free and clear of that
Need to straighten up the house
Gonna see if my sister will watch the kids Saturday so I can go chase deer around the woods
My new gun should be in tomorrow 
Need to take the time to clean and winterise the saws and weedhacker won't need em till spring prolly


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm looking for 056 parts !1 starter and clutch cover..



May be there? I don't know what that stuff is for? LOL better you go look !


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I'm looking for 056 parts !1 starter and clutch cover..



I'm not for sure Ron, but I might have what you need. Let me look in the shop attic this weekend. I am not a huge fan of the older Stihls so I never really got into that saw very much. The cylinder was worn right out on it, if Mary didn't sell off the covers I'll see if I can't get them out to you.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody. Ron, can you post a video of that Poulan cutting when you are done with it? I have one of those that I want to do up and am curious about how it turns out for you.



I thot it was like a 40 or 42 cc saw at least, 
but durn man they sure cramped it up !!
intake and exhaust is like about %30 and both can go to %80...wide that is..
the intake can be lowered a LOT.
the exhaust can be lowered AND raised a bit.
transfers seem wide enuf,,besides grinding on them i dont think can be got at.they way they are beveled dont seem any blending needed on them either.
of course no base to match up on the clamshell 

this one has 180 lbs of comp !!


----------



## sefh3

Mark,
I would guess it's an 024 Super as already mentioned by our Stihl gurus. It's hard to tell because the 024-024S-026 MS260 all have the same crankcase, handle and many other parts that interchange. The only way to tell the difference between an 024 and 026 is the stroke is different. Also make sure the lower end bearings are good. They make aftermarket bearings for these and I have had good luck with these so far.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Chit Ron, my first trip up there I stayed right under the bridge that goes from Portsmouth to NH in that river that goes into Great Bay. We fished for stripers off the dock there that night, of course we got a little sauced while doing it. I never realized how close you are to where we were, my wife also has family in Lebanon. We get up there every so often also, hopefully I can catch up with you some time when we're up there. Just can never seem to make it happen, trying to pack so much into one trip every time.



THIS coming summer i will have at least TWO boats in the water..
one for inside and one for outside..
allow more time !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I thot it was like a 40 or 42 cc saw at least,
> but durn man they sure cramped it up !!
> intake and exhaust is like about %30 and both can go to %80...wide that is..
> the intake can be lowered a LOT.
> the exhaust can be lowered AND raised a bit.
> transfers seem wide enuf,,besides grinding on them i dont think can be got at.they way they are beveled dont seem any blending needed on them either.
> of course no base to match up on the clamshell
> 
> this one has 180 lbs of comp !!



180 ! WOW

There is a 056 clutch cover and recoil there,but it has no guts in the recoil. I will save them for you!

How many more Stihls you hiding? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I'm not for sure Ron, but I might have what you need. Let me look in the shop attic this weekend. I am not a huge fan of the older Stihls so I never really got into that saw very much. The cylinder was worn right out on it, if Mary didn't sell off the covers I'll see if I can't get them out to you.



Mine has an excellent p&c..
one of those saws i got off " the boys " in a trade..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mine has an excellent p&c..
> one of those saws i got off " the boys " in a trade..



Thought you sold that old thing? LOL

I got this box of cases and stuff from another member just for the 064 parts. I don't know what the rest of it is?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 180 ! WOW
> 
> There is a 056 clutch cover and recoil there,but it has no guts in the recoil. I will save them for you!
> 
> How many more Stihls you hiding? LOL



Yeh,,i had to check it twice !! 180 !!
if Jim has a starter i could have a,,a,,,aaa,,,aaa,,,a,,,a,,aaa,,a,a,a,a,a,a,a,a,,..GOD what am i doing !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 180 ! WOW
> 
> There is a 056 clutch cover and recoil there,but it has no guts in the recoil. I will save them for you!
> 
> How many more Stihls you hiding? LOL



I aint hiding nuttin !!

there right outside where anybody could stihl them !!
was just to big to send to sparky !!
i blew my load on shipping last week !!

you get puter yet or PO lose it ??


----------



## jimdad07

Sounds like that Poulan will rip when it's done. 30%...that is really choked up. When you put the clamshell back together, what do you use for sealant?


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and dont forget who originated " TIME ! "


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I aint hiding nuttin !!
> 
> there right outside where anybody could stihl them !!
> was just to big to send to sparky !!
> i blew my load on shipping last week !!
> 
> you get puter yet or PO lose it ??



No puter yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time here also.


----------



## Scooterbum

Ya'll ponder this for a moment. 
What will happen to John's post count if he gets something faster then dialup?


----------



## jimdad07

I just ventured "OUT THERE" and the first thread that pops up is a Husky vs. Stihl thread. Funny, we've been doing that in here for almost two years! Peacefully too I might add.


----------



## jimdad07

Scooterbum said:


> Ya'll ponder this for a moment.
> What will happen to John's post count if he gets something faster then dialup?



I don't think the AS server would be able to keep up with the traffic. We would have to start sending up smoke signals to each other when he crashed the system...it would be real bad if John were to get high speed.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Ya'll ponder this for a moment.
> What will happen to John's post count if he gets something faster then dialup?



I will get to watch videos !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time here also.



Nite Jerry & Ron LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I will get to watch videos !



Sure you would, but I see you suckin' down RedBulls so you could type faster


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I don't think the AS server would be able to keep up with the traffic. We would have to start sending up smoke signals to each other when he crashed the system...it would be real bad if John were to get high speed.



It may get better with a lap top in my shop ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jimdad07

I see Adam down there, hey Adam!


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> I just ventured "OUT THERE" and the first thread that pops up is a Husky vs. Stihl thread. Funny, we've been doing that in here for almost two years! Peacefully too I might add.



Sometimes! Gets heated every now and again!
I'm a lil worried................................

All these stihls Ron has layin around and been workin on.........I think he is goin dark side on us!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Sure you would, but I see you suckin' down RedBulls so you could type faster



Nah..........Don't like Red Bull. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nah..........Don't like Red Bull. LOL



Just mix it with jäger!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Sometimes! Gets heated every now and again!
> I'm a lil worried................................
> 
> All these stihls Ron has layin around and been workin on.........I think he is goin dark side on us!



I wouldn't worry too bad about that yet, even Jerry has some Huskees kicking around for wheel chocks. I think the only purest here is Robin, he has not ventured to the creamsickle yet. Heck, I am even wanting to get the orange turds I have running for the fun of it. I am mostly Dolmar myself, but I do have three or four Stihls I break out now and then. I have to be honest in saying that the 044 is my favorite Stihl but the others I have ran I can take them or leave them. The 028 supers I have are pretty good, but I still reach for my Dolmars first.


----------



## sefh3

I wish people would use the search some out there. It seams like it's the same questions poping up over and over.

Evening all.


----------



## sefh3

Ron,
I think I have a recoil for an 056 for you. Is it a Bosch setup or SEM setup? The rewind makes a difference.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me again guys, you boys have a good night.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Just mix it with jäger!:msp_biggrin:



I won't touch that chit again ! Last time I woke up along side a gravel road in my Vette at 6am ! :msp_scared:
Plus it don't taste very good! Why I drank it?? LOL


----------



## farrell

sefh3 said:


> I wish people would use the search some out there. It seams like it's the same questions poping up over and over.
> 
> Evening all.



No! That never happens!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sefh3

The part I hate is when you offer advise to fix a saw. You can't see it in person and you only go off what they say. Some of the long time gurus out there jump on you because you tell the poster to rebuild the carb and replace the fuel line, and the long time user say you are offering advise that is wasting money. I don't get it.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> No! That never happens!:msp_rolleyes:



I don't have much luck with it?


----------



## Scooterbum

sefh3 said:


> The part I hate is when you offer advise to fix a saw. You can't see it in person and you only go off what they say. Some of the long time gurus out there jump on you because you tell the poster to rebuild the carb and replace the fuel line, and the long time user say you are offering advise that is wasting money. I don't get it.



Longtime user doesn't always equal wise or all knowing.
Get a little thicker skin and ignore them.
No matter what you post someone will pick it apart. Just ask the Troll


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> The part I hate is when you offer advise to fix a saw. You can't see it in person and you only go off what they say. Some of the long time gurus out there jump on you because you tell the poster to rebuild the carb and replace the fuel line, and the long time user say you are offering advise that is wasting money. I don't get it.



Usually saves trouble later to do while your in there?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Longtime user doesn't always equal wise or all knowing.
> Get a little thicker skin and ignore them.
> No matter what you post someone will pick it apart. Just ask the Troll



I just laugh and go on. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I aint hiding nuttin !!
> 
> there right outside where anybody could stihl them !!
> was just to big to send to sparky !!
> i blew my load on shipping last week !!
> 
> you get puter yet or PO lose it ??



i can pay shipping:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihl 041S

TIME!!!!!!









To leave work. Get some sleep for weekend burnout


----------



## sefh3

Scooterbum said:


> Longtime user doesn't always equal wise or all knowing.
> Get a little thicker skin and ignore them.
> No matter what you post someone will pick it apart. Just ask the Troll



I sleep good everynight. It doesn't bother me I keep posting suggestions anyway.
I also replace or test (Stihl premolded) lines to make sure there are no holes or cracks in it.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> TIME!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To leave work. Get some sleep for weekend burnout



 You must have started early?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> TIME!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To leave work. Get some sleep for weekend burnout



Nice, it must feel nice to leave work the same day that you arrived.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Just mix it with jäger!:msp_biggrin:



Everything is better with jäger ! ;-))

But best undiluted!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Is there a way to put a normal sized sprocket on an 026?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Everything is better with jäger ! ;-))
> 
> But best undiluted!!



had it a couple times in college, pretty good! dont know what everyone complains about.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Is there a way to put a normal sized sprocket on an 026?



No idea?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> had it a couple times in college, pretty good! dont know what everyone complains about.



It taste bad and its a different kind of buzz ! Can make you do things you don't want to know you did ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You must have started early?



Only put in 3 hours. An hour home. Extra time needed tomorrow to mail stuff.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Only put in 3 hours. An hour home. Extra time needed tomorrow to mail stuff.



Wasn't worth the 2 hour drive!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> It taste bad and its a different kind of buzz ! Can make you do things you don't want to know you did ! LOL



Settles stomach after a big meal. ;-))


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Wasn't worth the 2 hour drive!



It wasn't. Just thought I would start to feel better. 

One hour for gas!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No idea?



I guess I could turn the OD of a mini sprocket, bore a normal one. And freeze/heat to lock them together. Maybe spot weld...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It wasn't. Just thought I would start to feel better.
> 
> One hour for gas!



Didn't work did it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I guess I could turn the OD of a mini sprocket, bore a normal one. And freeze/heat to lock them together. Maybe spot weld...



Too much trouble! Get a Husky !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Didn't work did it ! LOL



Naaaa. Not this time. 

May be for the best.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Too much trouble! Get a Husky !



Can't afford one that runs like this one. ;-))


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Nice, it must feel nice to leave work the same day that you arrived.



Puts a sad light on it doesn't it. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Can't afford one that runs like this one. ;-))



Do a little of the same stuff to a husky it will ! LOL A 350 ported is cheap nuff ! LOL Plus it will run circles around that 026. LOL otstir:


----------



## tbone75

Nuff pot stirin for tonight. LOL 

Time ! LOL Took a pill ! Should sleep tonight?

You guys have a great one !


----------



## SawTroll

Enough fights today, I don't need another! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Do a little of the same stuff to a husky it will ! LOL A 350 ported is cheap nuff ! LOL Plus it will run circles around that 026. LOL otstir:



Mmmmmmm. Don't think so. This is a snotty Lil 026. ;-))


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nuff pot stirin for tonight. LOL
> 
> Time ! LOL Took a pill ! Should sleep tonight?
> 
> You guys have a great one !




Hope you sleep well John.


----------



## Stihl 041S

*Gonna be gone a few days*

Looking at all the stuff Ron sent on the rhumb drive. 

Rob saw pics, left handed 3:1 geardrives, books.....

Thanks Ron !!!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Had quite a day weather wise. The storm took 12 hours to pass, left just over 5 inches of rain, most of that was this afternoon. Winds were not as bad as predicted, gusts in the mid 40s. The squall lines today were pretty bad. Instead of coming in from the West and passing through in 30 minutes, they came up from the South, we got them lengthwise, they lasted for hours. The local Doppler was tracking a couple dozen storms at a time, Mesocyclones and Tornadic vortices were common. 
The drive to work was slow, 15-20 mph, visibility was maybe a 100 feet, standing water everywhere, some streets were active creeks. Several storm drains were acting in reverse, expelling water in columns. We get a minor break tomorrow, then the next system plows in on Fryday night, another 3-4 inches of rain expected.
Record snowfall on Mt. Shasta.
Leaving Facebook... | Facebook


----------



## dancan

Yaga , isn't that like drinkin' cough medicine or lysol ??

Mornin' Randy .
20F and a light dusting of snow here right now but 50's coming for next week .


----------



## dancan

Time !!...............Ta get a movin' ya bunch a zzzZlakerzz !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just getting back from a trip over to Halifax and back, roads are ok out here in the woods and there is no snow at all once you reach the city limits.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Had quite a day weather wise. The storm took 12 hours to pass, left just over 5 inches of rain, most of that was this afternoon. Winds were not as bad as predicted, gusts in the mid 40s. The squall lines today were pretty bad. Instead of coming in from the West and passing through in 30 minutes, they came up from the South, we got them lengthwise, they lasted for hours. The local Doppler was tracking a couple dozen storms at a time, Mesocyclones and Tornadic vortices were common.
> The drive to work was slow, 15-20 mph, visibility was maybe a 100 feet, standing water everywhere, some streets were active creeks. Several storm drains were acting in reverse, expelling water in columns. We get a minor break tomorrow, then the next system plows in on Fryday night, another 3-4 inches of rain expected.
> Record snowfall on Mt. Shasta.
> Leaving Facebook... | Facebook



That`s a wicked amount of snow in one dump, I thought 80" was a lot last winter up at Lake Tahoe on Heavenly mountain.


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a wicked amount of snow in one dump, I thought 80" was a lot last winter up at Lake Tahoe on Heavenly mountain.



That is extreme. Back in '82, I think, I spent most of the Winter in a cabin on Yuba Pass at 6200 feet, there was 22 feet of snow, but it took months to get that deep.


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> I just ventured "OUT THERE" and the first thread that pops up is a Husky vs. Stihl thread. Funny, we've been doing that in here for almost two years! Peacefully too I might add.



It's because we all know that Stihl is King and Robin knows that flippy caps are one of the 7 great marvels of the engineering world .


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> The part I hate is when you offer advise to fix a saw. You can't see it in person and you only go off what they say. Some of the long time gurus out there jump on you because you tell the poster to rebuild the carb and replace the fuel line, and the long time user say you are offering advise that is wasting money. I don't get it.



Scott,,thats why i dont go " out there " much.

will check on ign today and see what it is, tnx.

Jim,i use Hondabond on everything..your brand choice of anaerobic sealant is up to you.


John,laptop should be in today.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Good morning



it is John.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Scott,,thats why i dont go " out there " much.
> 
> will check on ign today and see what it is, tnx.
> 
> Jim,i use Hondabond on everything..your brand choice of anaerobic sealant is up to you.
> 
> 
> John,laptop should be in today.



Its an SEM sign.


----------



## Cantdog

g


roncoinc said:


> JEST ??
> 
> Why would you say such a thing when NH fishing grounds have so much more than mayne ??
> mayne clamflats covered in rocks,,they got No beaches..
> oyster beds ?? LOL !! in mayne ?? where can you walk down and pick them up in hip boots ?? no place according to mayne fish and game.
> only oyster "farms" up there.
> NH lobster fishing includes ALL of casco bay outside of mayne state limit.
> Stripers arive late there and leave early.
> FEW blufish make it up ther compared to what NH gets.
> best haddock fishing is off the southern coast easiest accesable from NH and MA...Jeffrey's ledge.
> mussels,,well mayne does have most of them !!! but niether indians or seagulls want to eat them unless starving !!
> COD ?? again most recorded NH and MA coast...until you get to canada with thier regulations..
> flounder ?? know anybody that can go out and catch 40 on a line in one day up there ?? not from what i hear.
> when was the last time you caught a "wolfish" on a line ??
> or a saltwater "cusk" ?
> Or a 10lb pollack ??
> living by that large bay limits your access to "outside" where the fish are..looks like almost 20 miles to get " outside "..
> Dont forget.,,i live closer to the maine coast ,,the real coast than you do !
> As much as i hate to say it MA is the biggest seafood place on the NE coast
> Tuna ?? 5 miles off the coast,,and that 8 miles away from me.
> whales same distance..
> so,,,i fail to see what the "jest" is ??




Boy didn't much of a scratch to get that ol' "Live Free or Die" guy going did it??!!! LOLOL!!!!! Geeezee.. Where'd you get all that stuff Ron?? Sounds like brochure talk to me......you only gotts 18 miles of shoreline......smallest of any state in the union.......we gotts roughly 3,500 miles of shoreline......clamflats???? Hell I can see 18 mile of clamflats from my house!!! True we don't have oysters other than farms..no loss to me personally...have no more use for oysters than you do for muscles...snot between two misshapen shells?? I'll pass..thanks just the same....our waters are to cold...however we do have scollops in their stead......and not those pissant little bay scollpos either with meats the size of a pencil eraser like those "southern"New Englanders" seem to pretend to like. But good ol' sea scollops with meats you can only hold 4-5 in your hand to a time...Our ground fish stocks are suffering mostly because of over fishing by the Glouster Fleet outside the limit, but when I was youing we would regularlly get cod and "Chicken" halibut in our lobster traps they were so prevelent....flounder the same...my mother and i use to catch 75-80 per tide right out in front of my camp....the 'ol man would only clean 9 when he got home from haul so we threw the smallest back.....when was the last time you picked up a 150 lb halibut on your pole??? The largest I personally caught was around 175 lbs on a hand line....in my skiff with a 2 hp outboard...never weighed it...just cut it up and srpead it out to all the families on the island .....we had no refrigeration of that size in those days..... speaking of lobster....last yrs figures (2011) from the DMR... cited the total lobster catch of Maine at over 100,000,000 lbs... That's one hundred million pounds of bugs with Hancock County (where I live) taking the lead for the whole state at 33.4 million lb.........the numbers are looking to be over that this yr......whales, porpose, seals, tuna, sharks all around if you care to go look for them. True again... not much in the way of "Sport" fishing in Maine.....fishin ain't a sport in Maine..a competition..surely....a way of life..definately.... but not a sport....again waters to cold for those fish types..comes right down by Jerry and Dan to get here...so stihl I "jest"...................LOL!!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> it is John.



Try to stay dry out there !


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,didnt know we had them little scallops here ?
i only seen the big ones,tho not all that many and the average person cant get them.
my friend goes diving for them.
I thot we only had 16 miles of coastline ? EROSION !! gave us more ! 
Wonder how many times the miles of maine coast go around the world ??
seems like more than you said but i never looked it up.
they probly cant accuratelly measure it all.
sandy clamflats or mud flats ?
thot it was all rockbound 
yeh,gloucester boats really take a toll.
have no fishing spots out there now.
then diff zones for sizes and limits.
all comercial boats now have GPS tracking and some have personal monitors on board making sure no rules broken.

DEC 1 !! gulf of maine shrimp season opens !! :msp_biggrin:
mornin..


----------



## tbone75

I am liking the new stove now! Seems no matter how long I let go,just toss in some wood and away it goes! Haven't needed any small stuff yet to get it going !


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Try to stay dry out there !



Shouldn't be a problem, just checked the radar, it looks clear at this time.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Shouldn't be a problem, just checked the radar, it looks clear at this time.



Lest for a few mins. LOL How much rain you had in the past year? More than usual sounds like?


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas, its back to the salt mines.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I am liking the new stove now! Seems no matter how long I let go,just toss in some wood and away it goes! Haven't needed any small stuff yet to get it going !



thats a good thing.
keeping the whole house heated with the zoned fans is great
how much wood it using ?

I just measured my inside rack,holds 10 cubic feet,that been lasting four days 
at that rate,and it will change as it gets colder but three cord would last five months.

hope that laptop comes in today ?
what time your mail come ?


----------



## tbone75

Heard more shooting today than I have all week ! They must have took Fri. off to hunt. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> thats a good thing.
> keeping the whole house heated with the zoned fans is great
> how much wood it using ?
> 
> I just measured my inside rack,holds 10 cubic feet,that been lasting four days
> at that rate,and it will change as it gets colder but three cord would last five months.
> 
> hope that laptop comes in today ?
> what time your mail come ?



Been using that little cart load a day. Just half of what I used with the old stove. I would fill the old one about every 2 hrs. during the day.This one about 6 hrs.
Its been in the 20s every morning this week.

Mail gets here 12-1 pm


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Lest for a few mins. LOL How much rain you had in the past year? More than usual sounds like?



Coming up on a foot over average, 66" so far. Short of the record 116", set in the late '60s, had 92" back in '96. Somewhere between 5 or 6 feet is considered good.


----------



## tbone75

Soon as it gets warm upstairs, I shut the damper off for that pipe. Then just let it all go in the basement.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Coming up on a foot over average, 66" so far. Short of the record 116", set in the late '60s, had 92" back in '96. Somewhere between 5 or 6 feet is considered good.



Not as much as I thought it would be? Stihl a LOT of rain !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,didnt know we had them little scallops here ?
> i only seen the big ones,tho not all that many and the average person cant get them.
> my friend goes diving for them.
> I thot we only had 16 miles of coastline ? EROSION !! gave us more !
> Wonder how many times the miles of maine coast go around the world ??
> seems like more than you said but i never looked it up.
> they probly cant accuratelly measure it all.
> sandy clamflats or mud flats ?
> thot it was all rockbound
> yeh,gloucester boats really take a toll.
> have no fishing spots out there now.
> then diff zones for sizes and limits.
> all comercial boats now have GPS tracking and some have personal monitors on board making sure no rules broken.
> 
> DEC 1 !! gulf of maine shrimp season opens !! :msp_biggrin:
> mornin..



I think you have to go to the south side of the cape to find the little bay scallops.....man they suck.....
both those coastline figgers were from wikipedia........so take that for what it worth!!!
mudflats...99.9% some sandy clams but generally not enough to make it worthwhile and those white clams seem a lot softer and prone to breakage than the blue mud clams. plenty of good clamming area hereabouts.....plenty of rockbound too!!!

Yeah I was just looking at halibut regs for comm. and rec. fishermen....been thinking alot about going handlining lately.....my father and I used to plan days of handlining.....he loved it....miss the ol man from time to time....been gone 15 yrs.....miss fresh halibut too!!!!

Scallop season in this zone opens now too....guys in Stonnington were very busy rerigging lobster boats to scallop drag rigging day before yesterday when I was busy pulling my boats......

I haven't gone on a few yrs but I used drag scallops right here in the harbor with an 18 hoss outboard and a 24" hand drag....used to be allowed 1 bushel of unshelled or 1 gal of shelled per day without a license....(non commercial...counldn't sell them)...probably gotts to get docummented now...got to check..love fresh scallops too!!!
Gulf shrimp....mmmmmm.... hardly a better deep fried treat....or sauted....in butter with garlic......damn...I gotts to go eat breakfast now!!!!LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin all!



Sorry Adam , I missed ya ! Morning !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sorry Adam , I missed ya ! Morning !



Sounds like the stove is working quite well!


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Not as much as I thought it would be? Stihl a LOT of rain !



This is just on the coast, the rain really collects in the hills, sometimes half again or twice as much.
The old ranch in Southern Humboldt is in one of the wettest places in California, a 120 inch winter is not unusual.


----------



## Scooterbum

Hey Cantdog
What's the carb mod on that 670 you have listed?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> This is just on the coast, the rain really collects in the hills, sometimes half again or twice as much.
> The old ranch in Southern Humboldt is in one of the wettest places in California, a 120 inch winter is not unusual.



That is a pile of rain ! LOL No wonder them trees get so big !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Sounds like the stove is working quite well!



Yes it is ! 30 mins. and had to shut the damper off from upstairs already ! LOL And stihl burning it about as low as possible! LOL


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Dancan I needs some help.
> Working on my 99 F250 SD V10.
> Trucks runs good but revs high then settles back down.
> I looked at the PCV valve and low and behold it's gone. No tube left there nothing.
> Don't know where that went to but my question is,
> Where does hose that connects to the PCV connect to the intake?



Here it is .

View attachment 264802


----------



## sefh3

Morning everyone. Kids have a half a day of school today. Going to pickup my daughter and her friend and stay in a hotel tonight due to having to be in her State Comp for robotics tomorrow. It's about 2 1/2 hours away from us so we decided that should be easier.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Morning everyone. Kids have a half a day of school today. Going to pickup my daughter and her friend and stay in a hotel tonight due to having to be in her State Comp for robotics tomorrow. It's about 2 1/2 hours away from us so we decided that should be easier.



Tell her good luck for us !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Here it is .
> 
> View attachment 264802



Been meaning to ask you Dan.
This Murano revs real high when it first starts,just don't seem normal to me?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Tell her good luck for us !



After her robotics competition then we need to travel back down here and her girlscout troop is marching in a Christmas parade. Long day for sure!!


----------



## roncoinc

Scup vs. Tilapia: The Seafood Knowledge Economy II | Maine Sea Grant


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> After her robotics competition then we need to travel back down here and her girlscout troop is marching in a Christmas parade. Long day for sure!!



Busy busy busy ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Scup vs. Tilapia: The Seafood Knowledge Economy II | Maine Sea Grant



Never have cared much for Talapia. Bout all you find in stores around here. Never heard of Scup?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Busy busy busy ! LOL



Just another day. It seems that this is how most day are.


----------



## tbone75

Got to go box up a saw,hope to get it in the mail today? Along with a few other parts. LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Just another day. It seems that this is how most day are.



Not much time for saws. LOL But there only young once ! Got to enjoy the hell out of it !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Never have cared much for Talapia. Bout all you find in stores around here. Never heard of Scup?



John pan fry tilapia in butter and season with lemon pepper, garlic, season all salt, and pepper! Yum!!!!! Good recipe for sliced potatoes too!


----------



## Cantdog

Scooterbum said:


> Hey Cantdog
> What's the carb mod on that 670 you have listed?



Hey Scoot......actually no mod to the carb on that one.......reg top load impulse, but it's also a recirc. type carb from a Super II or Champ. So the mods to get onto the 268XP cyl and 61 cases were......(1) added an impulse line to the plastic isolatioon block by boring straight down from the top to intersect the horz. line in the block..then used right angle the fuel inlet nipple from an old tilly carb to connect the impulse line to.....(2) had to bore the Husky case and tank for the return fuel line and install.....(3) choke setup is quite diffrent between the Jonsered and Husky and I didn't have a Jonsered choke pull at the time...puzzeled for while, then noticed if I simply flipped the Husky choke pull over and attached it to the linkage from the other side it fit perfectl...did bandsaw the corner off the pull as it stuck out kinda funny being upside down....I since have aquired several 6XX series pulls but haven't bother to replace it as it looks fine and works great. This gives you both styles of high idle...the Husky thumb operated and/or the Jonsered choke operated...I am building another one just like the Husky but in red this time........I think I'll bore the impulse out in the carb this time as it is very easy to do...the hole is already started in the right place just need to be finished to the inside of the carb......this will do away with the whole impulse line thing which though has never bothered is still another place of possible rubber failure. I had pics on my other 'puter but that crapped out a few weeks ago and won't boot up now......wish Ron was closer I'd bribe him with some broke Stihl parts to fix it for me........

I have to add....I have used this saw alot and it hasn't given one lick of trouble in the 2-3 yrs since I built it...cuts like crazy...not one problem.....it is my go-to saw....unless I'm in small stuff and select a more approprate size saw...like maybe a 49SP...LOL!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> John pan fry tilapia in butter and season with lemon pepper, garlic, season all salt, and pepper! Yum!!!!! Good recipe for sliced potatoes too!



Did you go to the link and read it ??

" This is why seafood consultant Howard Johnson has said that Americans like tilapia: because we have come to expect our fish to be colorless, tasteless, and shapeless. "


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Not much time for saws. LOL But there only young once ! Got to enjoy the hell out of it !



Last year I flipped close to 20 saws in November. This year it's only been 4-5. Trust me I do enjoy the hell out of it. Don't know what I would do without these 2 kids and a great understanding wife.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Did you go to the link and read it ??
> 
> " This is why seafood consultant Howard Johnson has said that Americans like tilapia: because we have come to expect our fish to be colorless, tasteless, and shapeless. "



nope didnt! sorry!!
this is the way i have found i like it best! or breaded and fried! or breaded and baked!
it shaped like a fillet, its white, and tastes like fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what else can i say?


----------



## roncoinc

Just put wood in the stove,last time was 10pm last nite.
thats 11 hr burn time,sthil coals left aplenty.
dry wood,love it .


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> nope didnt! sorry!!
> this is the way i have found i like it best! or breaded and fried! or breaded and baked!
> it shaped like a fillet, its white, and tastes like fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what else can i say?



To each thier own on that i guess.
was always considered a trash fish, i remember it selling a couple years ago for 99 cents a lb.
you DONT wanna know how they raise then down in SA


----------



## roncoinc

John,got my CCTV cable in.
wondered how 150 feet only weighed one pound ??
look how small and thin it is !


----------



## roncoinc

Mark,,in the box should have been an AV mount plastic plug insert for that creamsickle.
dont know if right one tho.
take it apart and put that bottom AV back in and see ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,in the box should have been an AV mount plastic plug insert for that creamsickle.
> dont know if right one tho.
> take it apart and put that bottom AV back in and see ??



Planning on pulling it apart this evening. Will see what I'm working with then.


----------



## roncoinc

John,,you didnt answer me on those little spongey thing on the pewlin cran ?
looked at Jacks and they dont show there.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> John,,you didnt answer me on those little spongey thing on the pewlin cran ?
> looked at Jacks and they dont show there.




Yes he did.....said it ran the oil pump or sumpin........


----------



## sachsmo

Y'all couldn't start a fight in a paper bag:bang:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yes he did.....said it ran the oil pump or sumpin........



That was a wire he saw.
but the oil pump is gear drive anyway so i dunno ??
or i'm just confused as normally am


----------



## roncoinc

sachsmo said:


> Y'all couldn't start a fight in a paper bag:bang:



Not very good at it are we ??


----------



## farrell

View attachment 264818


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> That was a wire he saw.
> but the oil pump is gear drive anyway so i dunno ??
> or i'm just confused as normally am



Oh.... yeah......I just remembered he did give you a comeback back a while ago.....I don't know a thing about them....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,got my CCTV cable in.
> wondered how 150 feet only weighed one pound ??
> look how small and thin it is !



Looks the same as what I bought.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> View attachment 264818


----------



## Cantdog

sachsmo said:


> Y'all couldn't start a fight in a paper bag:bang:




Geeze........ it's cold out.......get to fighting in a paper bag and one of us would be sure to go out through the wall....then we'd all be cold....we had to learn to behave to have survived this long.....fighting about nothing.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That was a wire he saw.
> but the oil pump is gear drive anyway so i dunno ??
> or i'm just confused as normally am



That wire works just like a gear to run the oil pump. PITA to get on and off. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


>




Yep that's him officer.......I've seen that guy around...........sketchy.........LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Geeze........ it's cold out.......get to fighting in a paper bag and one of us would be sure to go out through the wall....then we'd all be cold....we had to learn to behave to have survived this long.....fighting about nothing.....LOL!!!



COLD out !! ??
wuz gonna go down the shop and turn on the heat but probly use up more oil that what that pewlin is worth !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That wire works just like a gear to run the oil pump. PITA to get on and off. LOL



I think what you saw was a stick laying there,fell out of the dirty saw.
this one has a rack and pinion setup like a 350 .
pulled it apart to get engine out and didnt see a wire ?


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> I think what you saw was a stick laying there,fell out of the dirty saw.
> this one has a rack and pinion setup like a 350 .
> pulled it apart to get engine out and didnt see a wire ?



OH !! i see now,,that COIL spring,,,was asking what is the spongy thing next to it ??
only had one on that side,other side rotted out maybe ??


----------



## Cantdog

Damn I'm getting worse than John...........just pulled the trigger on a Jonsereds saw that I don't need.......but wanted....and been looking for one in the right condition/ right price for quite a while. Was lent a new one...(nearly new.. guy owned it for two days and traded up) for the weekend by a dealer just before I bought my new 49sp........nice little saw....just not what I needed at the time.........got a place all picked out in the herd....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Damn I'm getting worse than John...........just pulled the trigger on a Jonsereds saw that I don't need.......but wanted....and been looking for one in the right condition/ right price for quite a while. Was lent a new one...(nearly new.. guy owned it for two days and traded up) for the weekend by a dealer just before I bought my new 49sp........nice little saw....just not what I needed at the time.........got a place all picked out in the herd....



And WHAT is it ??


----------



## farrell

View attachment 264822


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> View attachment 264822



pole saw dont show up until enlarged,to small for avatar


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> And WHAT is it ??




Thought you'ld NEVER ask.......LOL!!


Don't laugh.......to hard......least not enough to hurt your self.......


jonsered little john auto little use | eBay


----------



## roncoinc

cantdog said:


> thought you'ld never ask.......lol!!
> 
> 
> Don't laugh.......to hard......least not enough to hurt your self.......
> 
> 
> jonsered little john auto little use | ebay



pewlin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH !! i see now,,that COIL spring,,,was asking what is the spongy thing next to it ??
> only had one on that side,other side rotted out maybe ??



It just soaks up oil,don't need it. Foam rubber is all.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thought you'ld NEVER ask.......LOL!!
> 
> 
> Don't laugh.......to hard......least not enough to hurt your self.......
> 
> 
> jonsered little john auto little use | eBay



Its a Poolin ! LOL Well...........better than poolin so its a Poulan dressed in red ! Nice little saws really !


----------



## tbone75

Scott has a big box on the way ! LOL

Ron you need anything else besides this clutch cover and recoil? All it needs is guts and paint.Not in bad shape.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Its a Poolin ! LOL Well...........better than poolin so its a Poulan dressed in red ! Nice little saws really !



Yep...pull-on.....the one I used 34-5 yrs ago was quite snappy for it's size! LOL!!!!! The later M36 was one of those made by Quad......had a long duscussion with Mod Mark quite a while back on these....he really liked those little saws.......course he IS a pull-on guy......LOL!!!! Any way it's on it's way....and looks to be in pretty darn good shape...like a said I didn't need it.....just let my guard down for second and see what happens????? The herd had babies.........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep...pull-on.....the one I used 34-5 yrs ago was quite snappy for it's size! LOL!!!!! The later M36 was one of those made by Quad......had a long duscussion with Mod Mark quite a while back on these....he really liked those little saws.......course he IS a pull-on guy......LOL!!!! Any way it's on it's way....and looks to be in pretty darn good shape...like a said I didn't need it.....just let my guard down for second and see what happens????? The herd had babies.........



I have a Poulan like it,a lot of power for a little saw ! I just plain like it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Damn I'm getting worse than John...........just pulled the trigger on a Jonsereds saw that I don't need.......but wanted....and been looking for one in the right condition/ right price for quite a while. Was lent a new one...(nearly new.. guy owned it for two days and traded up) for the weekend by a dealer just before I bought my new 49sp........nice little saw....just not what I needed at the time.........got a place all picked out in the herd....



Robin you have a very long way to go ! 
I just bought a little J-Red too ! Just like the one one Ron has or had? Pro 35 with another for parts,runs good. LOL Now I have 2 of them? Hope the parts one has the muffler cover?


----------



## farrell

Hi John!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just put wood in the stove,last time was 10pm last nite.
> thats 11 hr burn time,sthil coals left aplenty.
> dry wood,love it .



Sounds like its working very very good!

Mine will do that too,but I have to really load it up ! LOL Haven't fed it since this morning , stihl plenty warm in here! It should be needing some now.



Where is the mail lady !! Running late today?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hi John!



Hi Adam !

How many deer ya want? Got a yard full ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady scared the deer off. LOL

Now to see what I got?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hi Adam !
> 
> How many deer ya want? Got a yard full ! LOL



We got two buck tags to fill!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> We got two buck tags to fill!



3 of them running around here,but haven't seen them for a couple days.


----------



## tbone75

Its here !!!! 

Mark,Ron can't thank you guys enough for this ! 


Well chit , got company !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 3 of them running around here,but haven't seen them for a couple days.



If I get a sitter I will have a full day to chase deer! Hopeing!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> its here !!!!
> 
> Mark,ron can't thank you guys enough for this !
> 
> 
> Well chit , got company !



yay!


----------



## roncoinc

I got a box today too !!

from Scoot !!

enuf flames to do all the stihls for a lifetime !! LOL !!

decals,stickers,what not.
chitload in the box !!

would take a pic but dont have big enuf area to lay out everything !! LOL !! 

Tnx Scoot !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Its here !!!!
> 
> Mark,Ron can't thank you guys enough for this !
> 
> 
> Well chit , got company !



Media cat is installed.
now you can start exploring "stuff" 
not organised so have to look and search and poke around.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> If I get a sitter I will have a full day to chase deer! Hopeing!



Chase ??
they dont just walk in the yard ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Chase ??
> they dont just walk in the yard ??



Sometimes........


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Sometimes........



Well go out and whack one of them and save a lot of work !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Box off to Robin and Randy.


----------



## roncoinc

The decals are easy..
the stencils can be used two ways i guess..

diff length flames and diff length names for diff size bars 
to bad the oulines dont show up on that yellow paper 
when i get one out will take a pic.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Box off to Robin and Randy.



Alreadu got mine !
used one of them sharp drill agin today


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The decals are easy..
> the stencils can be used two ways i guess..
> 
> diff length flames and diff length names for diff size bars
> to bad the oulines dont show up on that yellow paper
> when i get one out will take a pic.



I got the same thing today !


Thanks Scoot !!


----------



## tbone75

My buddy just left ! LOL Did 6 chains for him and shot the chit. LOL Went deer hunting too !







































Looked out the window ! LOL Seen Bamby ! The stupid one that won't leave the yard ! Yes its stihl here. LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> The decals are easy..
> the stencils can be used two ways i guess..
> 
> diff length flames and diff length names for diff size bars
> to bad the oulines dont show up on that yellow paper
> when i get one out will take a pic.



Just wipe some carpentars chalk across it, the lines will jump off the page.


----------



## tbone75

Bought 2 sets of these for Christmas presents, Son IL and almost Son IL. LOL


----------



## tbone75

This help ? LOL

2 batteries and charger with each set. 70.00 per set ! They want 90.00 each piece in Sears. Flea bay LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Alreadu got mine !
> used one of them sharp drill agin today



And they are guaranteed for life. Free resharpening. 

Thanks for the extras on the thumb drive. 

I'll be reading and looking for a LONG time. 


Back to reading. 

Robin just got a small box. Couldn't find some stuff.


----------



## tbone75

A pic for Dan ! Or anyone else I think needs it? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> A pic for Dan ! Or anyone else I think needs it? :msp_w00t:



On a Dew can. ;-))


----------



## dancan

I am not a grouch !
I was nice this am and put up a vee10 pic !

What do you guys think of this for an avatar ?

View attachment 264898


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Been meaning to ask you Dan.
> This Murano revs real high when it first starts,just don't seem normal to me?



It should have an idle flair on start up , if you don't have a check engine light on don't worry about it .


----------



## farrell

Evening all!
Dan I like it!:msp_biggrin:
Hopefully find a legal buck to put down tomorrow!!


----------



## roncoinc

Dan,,give us an ad to send invoices too !!..


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I am not a grouch !
> I was nice this am and put up a vee10 pic !
> 
> What do you guys think of this for an avatar ?
> 
> View attachment 264898



That you on the right ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It should have an idle flair on start up , if you don't have a check engine light on don't worry about it .



OK , Thanks Dan ! Just seems to rev higher than my other cars and trucks do?

Guess I got to say your nice today ! 








So far.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dan,,give us an ad to send invoices too !!..



He will be broke in 2 days ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Ron did you load videos on the lappy? Don't see them if you did?


----------



## tbone75

Never mind I found them ! Slugs and puters !


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> That you on the right ??



Depends what side of the pic you're on LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron did you load videos on the lappy? Don't see them if you did?



yeh,,theres some on there,,sparky found them ?


----------



## tbone75

This going to take me days to check it all out !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> yeh,,theres some on there,,sparky found them ?



Sparky grew up with a puter !

Old Slugs didn't have them way back then ! LOL 

I have years of learning to catch up on !

Slugs are very very SLOW !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX




----------



## RandyMac

ChainsawmanXX said:


>


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


>



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

RandyMac said:


>







Better?


----------



## RandyMac

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Better?


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Robin,,welcom to the pewloun club.. !!

now we can all talk REAL saws !!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Sparky grew up with a puter !
> 
> Old Slugs didn't have them way back then ! LOL
> 
> I have years of learning to catch up on !
> 
> Slugs are very very SLOW !



Glad its finally there John

Been sick all day, came home at lunch, just catching up. 

Feeling good enough to go look over the Stihl. 

If you need any help with the puter im sure me or Ron can figure it out for ya.


----------



## roncoinc

Got to do some work on the pewlan 2150 today..
worked on the intake side of the jug.
found ring pin within 2mm of opening so no widening there.
beveled what it could and made the hole square and lowered it a tad..
matches up the intake bulkhead and ground out a lot of plastic,nice and large intake now..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got to do some work on the pewlan 2150 today..
> worked on the intake side of the jug.
> found ring pin within 2mm of opening so no widening there.
> beveled what it could and made the hole square and lowered it a tad..
> matches up the intake bulkhead and ground out a lot of plastic,nice and large intake now..



Ground out plastic?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Glad its finally there John
> 
> Been sick all day, came home at lunch, just catching up.
> 
> Feeling good enough to go look over the Stihl.
> 
> If you need any help with the puter im sure me or Ron can figure it out for ya.



Whats the matter with ya?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Whats the matter with ya?



No clue. OL says it was a migraine. Never felt like it before. Real bad headache, xouldnr focus, started sweating, throwing up. It was loads of fun.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Whats the matter with ya?



Ron should chime in soon....


----------



## roncoinc

The green thang had a broken handle so i took it apart to replace it and that got me started on the porting..
i found a grey craftsman to replace the tank..
the grey and lime should look GOOD together !! 

the good thing about the crapsman tank is it came with a much better muffler output deflection shield and a wrap around heat shield to protect the oil tank..
after modding the muffler it will work into the plan well.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ground out plastic?



the plastic piece that bolts onto the jug the carb bolts onto !


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Ron should chime in soon....



STIHLITOSIS !!!!!!!

I warn about it ALL the time but nobody listens !!

why you think i geve em away ?? i donnwanna get sick again !


----------



## roncoinc

Now the muff mod ,,the extra heat shielding from the crapsman will come in handy.

now need to burn it all out and repaint and toast in the oven to cure the paint..

the new fish gill outlet on the side will fit inside the muffler deflector from the crapsman and not burn anything,should work well.










i guees it would help looking at these pic to be a bit familiar with the setup.
when it gets together more it will all fit in nice.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> the plastic piece that bolts onto the jug the carb bolts onto !



OK 

You don't find very many of them with that heat shield under the muffler!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hey Robin,,welcom to the pewloun club.. !!
> 
> now we can all talk REAL POS saws !!



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> I am not a grouch !
> I was nice this am and put up a vee10 pic !
> 
> What do you guys think of this for an avatar ?
> 
> View attachment 264898



Where??? I didn't see it.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Ron should chime in soon....



Hey Rob

Working tonight?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now the muff mod ,,the extra heat shielding from the crapsman will come in handy.
> 
> now need to burn it all out and repaint and toast in the oven to cure the paint..
> 
> the new fish gill outlet on the side will fit inside the muffler deflector from the crapsman and not burn anything,should work well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guees it would help looking at these pic to be a bit familiar with the setup.
> when it gets together more it will all fit in nice.



That little thing should run real good,for a turd. LOL


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Where??? I didn't see it.....



I posted it this am , Ford parts pic .


----------



## dancan

Here ya go .


----------



## dancan

Woops


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Here ya go .



Where?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Where?



Go back and look for the woops dufus :jester:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That little thing should run real good,for a turd. LOL



Thinking of painting it creamsickle coloread and using the decals scoot sent 

only prob is,,would give stihl a good rep !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That little thing should run real good,for a turd. LOL



TURD ???
these are pre-chainbrake era,,they didnt start making them for stihl until later years.
pretty well thot out home owner saw,,simple to work on..easy to fix anything.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Go back and look for the woops dufus :jester:



$20 on that one !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:[/Q
> 
> Jealousy does not become you sir..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TURD ???
> these are pre-chainbrake era,,they didnt start making them for stihl until later years.
> pretty well thot out home owner saw,,simple to work on..easy to fix anything.



They are very easy to fix ! And are really not bad saws for the price ! I stihl have one in a box,somewhere? LOL Had a dozen of them last year! ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> $20 on that one !



Yes !.............. No personal checks ! LOL


----------



## dancan

My new GB hatchet showed up today , included in the purchase was a used but nice condition Fallkniven S1 with a custom Kydex sheath , a new Mora Robust , a new Schrade 80T pocket knife and a fair Rat RC 6 .
I don't know if any of you ever picked up one of the RC6's or bigger but all I can see is a Rambo commercial when I pick it up LOL 
I don't know if I could be seen in public (camping/hunting) with that thing in my hands , I may have to regrind or trade it LOL
I also had a customer show me the knife his ex wife gave their son for Boys Scouts , a Marples skinning knife that belonged to her great uncle that was in real nice shape , I told him to put it away and I'd give him a new Mora to give his son .




See , I'm nice .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> My new GB hatchet showed up today , included in the purchase was a used but nice condition Fallkniven S1 with a custom Kydex sheath , a new Mora Robust , a new Schrade 80T pocket knife and a fair Rat RC 6 .
> I don't know if any of you ever picked up one of the RC6's or bigger but all I can see is a Rambo commercial when I pick it up LOL
> I don't know if I could be seen in public (camping/hunting) with that thing in my hands , I may have to regrind or trade it LOL
> I also had a customer show me the knife his ex wife gave their son for Boys Scouts , a Marples skinning knife that belonged to her great uncle that was in real nice shape , I told him to put it away and I'd give him a new Mora to give his son .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See , I'm nice .



:msp_scared:

Dan went Rambo on us!


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , I shoulda given the 12 year old the RC 6 LOL


----------



## dancan

Time !! Reg TM Ronco Inc


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Time !! Reg TM Ronco Inc



Now that is FUNNY ! You get your 20 back,for now? LOL

Nite Dan !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:[/Q
> 
> Jealousy does not become you sir..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jealous over those saws that I would gladly give away and pay the shipping on them just to see them go away....
Click to expand...


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Time !! Reg TM Ronco Inc



I like it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> STIHLITOSIS !!!!!!!
> 
> I warn about it ALL the time but nobody listens !!
> 
> why you think i geve em away ?? i donnwanna get sick again !



Death, taxes and The Wrath of Rhan......

Things you can count on.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jealous over those saws that I would gladly give away and pay the shipping on them just to see them go away....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And miss mashing them? :msp_sad:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't mind running them. :msp_w00t:
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Death, taxes and The Wrath of Rhan......
> 
> Things you can count on.



Hows Sludge tonight?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Death, taxes and The Wrath of Rhan......
> 
> Things you can count on.



How's uncle Rob this evening?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> How's uncle Rob this evening?



Must be busy? Almost lunch time ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Must be busy? Almost lunch time ! LOL



Must be. Lol.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And miss mashing them? :msp_sad:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't mind running them. :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven`t done that for a while now, garnered too much neg rep last time I did that....LOL
> I just don`t allow that stuff into the shop any more, there was a yellow plastic saw and a red leaf blower dropped off back in the spring by someone, its brand new but don`t run and it never will run if its up to me to get it fixed....LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven`t done that for a while now, garnered too much neg rep last time I did that....LOL
> I just don`t allow that stuff into the shop any more, there was a yellow plastic saw and a red leaf blower dropped off back in the spring by someone, its brand new but don`t run and it never will run if its up to me to get it fixed....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They Stihl out there? LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

Almost gave Dan some red for that Husky stunt ! Good thing I like him ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They Stihl out there? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crushed ones? Yeah they is still out there, 40 POS plastic clamshell engined junk, kindest thing I could think of to put them out of their misery.....:msp_wink:
> 
> The ones in the shop are still there, I asked Doug, who dropped them off, he told me one of his co workers would like for me to take a look at them to see what they need. Not shure he took me serious when I said the 20 ton Volvo excavator.....LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Almost gave Dan some red for that Husky stunt ! Good thing I like him ! :msp_w00t:



If he would have let me know he was pouring cement I could have donated a bunch of orange plastic for extra fill....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crushed ones? Yeah they is still out there, 40 POS plastic clamshell engined junk, kindest thing I could think of to put them out of their misery.....:msp_wink:
> 
> The ones in the shop are still there, I asked Doug, who dropped them off, he told me one of his co workers would like for me to take a look at them to see what they need. Not shure he took me serious when I said the 20 ton Volvo excavator.....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about the ones that were dropped off. LOL
> 
> Know the others are stihl out there! :msp_biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If he would have let me know he was pouring cement I could have donated a bunch of orange plastic for extra fill....LOL



20 bucks right there! MEENIE !


----------



## tbone75

I am going to have to start hiding around here! People stop by I can't get nothing done! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am going to have to start hiding around here! People stop by I can't get nothing done! LOL



LOL,...its 11:30 here and I just got an emergency service call from a client,...her TV just quit working, do I know anthing about why?.....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Surf`s up, anyone want to go surfing?

[video]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-QlHpQuv93xs/TvkP_4CaTFI/AAAAAAAAKek/0GSZinN8qQw/s640/Picturesteer%2520roast%25202011%2520127.jpg?gl=US[/video]

[video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-lt2GWBZCzss/TvZe-dIklSI/AAAAAAAAKeE/bRDUtMZjUqw/s640/Picturesteer%2520roast%25202011%2520092.jpg?gl=US[/video]

[video]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Z5v00LDVQtE/TvZe_AMu5VI/AAAAAAAAKeI/Nj2UpnXAf1A/s640/Picturesteer%2520roast%25202011%2520093.jpg?gl=US[/video]


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...its 11:30 here and I just got an emergency service call from a client,...her TV just quit working, do I know anthing about why?.....:msp_rolleyes:



Don't want to know any more !

Right now. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't want to know any more !
> 
> Right now. LOL



Well I did replace the flush valve and fill valve in her toilet tank tonight after work, might have something to do with that, not shure how a toilet and a TV could be related in any way....:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Anyone know what this is,besides my late night snack. LOL

Mark may know?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Anyone know what this is,besides my late night snack. LOL
> 
> Mark may know?



Don`t know but my big cat wants to type a message to you all. I have been fighting him off all evening but he has gained close to two more pounds and is getting to be quite a handfull to stop him from doing what he wants to do wether I want him to or not....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t know but my big cat wants to type a message to you all. I have been fighting him off all evening but he has gained close to two more pounds and is getting to be quite a handfull to stop him from doing what he wants to do wether I want him to or not....LOL



Should have just got a pet Tiger ! LOL Be bout the same for a while ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Should have just got a pet Tiger ! LOL Be bout the same for a while ! LOL



Yep,..he shure is getting bigger and stronger , a real handful and thinks he`s just a big kitten. Everything is just a play and games to him but his bite is real serious. Just bit a piece of kindling in half, its a 3/4 X 5/8" piece of pine edging I cut up a today, leftovers from ripping window furring. He didn`t chew it down to a smaller size, just bit right through it...:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Anyone know what this is,besides my late night snack. LOL
> 
> Mark may know?



It aint bread pudding, almost looks like eggs, but why's it in milk?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time.



Nite Jerry


Don't let him get a finger! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Anyone know what this is,besides my late night snack. LOL
> 
> Mark may know?



Fried catfish heads and green bananas?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Fried catfish heads and green bananas?



Now that just sounds GROSS !

This stuff may be a little of a southern thing?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Now that just sounds GROSS !
> 
> This stuff may be a little of a southern thing?



A little?! Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> A little?! Lol





tbone75 said:


> Now that just sounds GROSS !
> 
> This stuff may be a little of a southern thing?



If my suggestion isn't a southern thing....


----------



## tbone75

Time !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night John! 

275 pages to go!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Heading home


----------



## dancan

zzz zzz zzz zzZlackerzzz zzz zzz zzz

Thats all I'm seein' !
'Cept Rob , mornin' Rob !


----------



## farrell

Mornin all! 
Hi Dan!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> zzz zzz zzz zzZlackerzzz zzz zzz zzz
> 
> Thats all I'm seein' !
> 'Cept Rob , mornin' Rob !



Morning/night Dan!!

How's the weather. Just cool down here. 

Maybe 60 on Sunday !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Mornin all!
> Hi Dan!



Hey Adam. Ready to wack Bambi??


Using the 270?


----------



## farrell

Hi rob!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam. Ready to wack Bambi??
> 
> 
> Using the 270?



Nope have to shoot Bambi's dad! Takin the .270 for stand huntin and the 30-30 bunny huntin!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Nope have to shoot Bambi's dad! Takin the .270 for stand huntin and the 30-30 bunny huntin!



30-30 for wabbits? 


Must be vwery vwery MEEN wabbits!! 

And you must be very good!!

Good luck.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> 30-30 for wabbits?
> 
> 
> Must be vwery vwery MEEN wabbits!!
> 
> And you must be very good!!
> 
> Good luck.



They is mean!
No don't much care for carrying a scoped rifle on deer drives especially in golden rod fields that's where the 30-30 comes in!
Thanks!
You goin out? If so good luck!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Last day of the week. At least i only get a half day! Glad im gettin all the hours i want. Ill try am snap a couple of pictures for yall today from work.


----------



## dancan

No woods walkin' or bunny blastin' for me yet :frown: 
Craft show yard sale to go to this am , hope I find something better than last weekend's HussKaPewlan bedpan .


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> They is mean!
> No don't much care for carrying a scoped rifle on deer drives especially in golden rod fields that's where the 30-30 comes in!
> Thanks!
> You goin out? If so good luck!!!



Nope. In bed and up in 6 hrs to get back to work.


----------



## RandyMac

My four day weekend starts in two and a half hours. 12 hour shifts kinda suck, but the time off more than makes up for it. I work 14 days a month.
Caught a break from the weather, mostly, it was dry, but windy today and warm. Had squalls go through, starting around 11pm, lots of lightning, very heavy rain and gusts to 55 knots. It is quiet now, the radar shows more out there, I would like them to drop a bit more to the South.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> My four day weekend starts in two and a half hours. 12 hour shifts kinda suck, but the time off more than makes up for it. I work 14 days a month.
> Caught a break from the weather, mostly, it was dry, but windy today and warm. Had squalls go through, starting around 11pm, lots of lightning, very heavy rain and gusts to 55 knots. It is quiet now, the radar shows more out there, I would like them to drop a bit more to the South.



Seen a little of your mess on the news last night.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Good morning



"I have a potty mouth"!

oh wrong thread


----------



## dancan

Some scientific reading for yall .


----------



## dancan

Sorry John , that bowl of gruel you had last night is not on the chart .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Some scientific reading for yall .



Spam should be moved up that list a long ways ! Not right above road kill ! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sorry John , that bowl of gruel you had last night is not on the chart .




Corn bread with milk and sugar on it ! YUMMY !


----------



## tbone75

60* here today ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas 78 as a high today.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas 78 as a high today.



I would like that !

Morning Mark


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Corn bread with milk and sugar on it ! YUMMY !



Thank you that was buggin' the hell out of me.........

Morning all !!


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , 25 here at the moment , 50 next week , I guess I wont need any deet for ticks,blackflies or mosquitoes LOL .


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Thank you that was buggin' the hell out of me.........
> 
> Morning all !!



That was my plan ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmm , 25 here at the moment , 50 next week , I guess I wont need any deet for ticks,blackflies or mosquitoes LOL .



Going to turn the A/C back on?


----------



## jimdad07

Looks like I get some puter time today. Mary went to the big city this morning with her mother and SIL and the SIL's mother, they left me home alone with one sick kid and the dangerous one :jawdrop:. I think I am going to bring a saw into the back room and start pulling it apart, not sure what saw, just a saw. I haven't worked on a saw in so long I have a little withdrawal going. I get into it a lot more when the weather gets colder and I want to cut wood. Of course Mary isn't home, I think maybe it's time I put on my "I'm the man of the house" hat and do it on the kitchen table.


----------



## AU_K2500

Well me and the OL are headed back to Canton this afternoon. Its the "first monday trade day" again. same place i seen that J-red sign. im sure it will still be there. there was a lady with a box full of carbs....thought about that, theres gotta be someone with a saw or two, and not just a pull-on or homo-lite.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Looks like I get some puter time today. Mary went to the big city this morning with her mother and SIL and the SIL's mother, they left me home alone with one sick kid and the dangerous one :jawdrop:. I think I am going to bring a saw into the back room and start pulling it apart, not sure what saw, just a saw. I haven't worked on a saw in so long I have a little withdrawal going. I get into it a lot more when the weather gets colder and I want to cut wood. Of course Mary isn't home, I think maybe it's time I put on my "I'm the man of the house" hat and do it on the kitchen table.



Jim see if Mary has any mini-mac cabs left? Guess I should fix this PITA just so it will leave ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim see if Mary has any mini-mac cabs left? Guess I should fix this PITA just so it will leave ! LOL



Did you mean carbs? If so let me know which one you need, I'll look around while I'm out in the shop.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Did you mean carbs? If so let me know which one you need, I'll look around while I'm out in the shop.



Yes I meant carbs. LOL I will go look? BRB


----------



## PB

Morning everyone. Been busy as hell here lately, nothing new. I officially passed my comprehensive exams, so now I am a PhD candidate in the Plant Sciences. That is one giant mother f'n monkey off my back. Local contractor will be here today to do some work on the house that I haven't had time for. Not fond of paying someone to do what I can, but time is running out before it is getting colder and gestation periods are not known for waiting until nurseries are finished. 



I will try to check in more often.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Yes I meant carbs. LOL I will go look? BRB



Its a Mac 120 , all I can find on the carb is 5-441 ? Edit : Its a MDC 15 ! LOL

Acres says it takes Walbro MDC or Zama M10M7 ? LOL

Just don't want to put it back together without a good carb,this one is TOTAL junk !


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Morning everyone. Been busy as hell here lately, nothing new. I officially passed my comprehensive exams, so now I am a PhD candidate in the Plant Sciences. That is one giant mother f'n monkey off my back. Local contractor will be here today to do some work on the house that I haven't had time for. Not fond of paying someone to do what I can, but time is running out before it is getting colder and gestation periods are not known for waiting until nurseries are finished.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to check in more often.



Congrats PB ! Be nice to see you around more often !


----------



## AU_K2500

The stihl has spark and a clean top end. Only 42mm......guess its just a plane ol 024


----------



## dancan

Must cut wood with a HuusKee ?


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> The stihl has spark and a clean top end. Only 42mm......guess its just a plane ol 024



Stihl a pro built saw , not a throwaway .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Stihl a pro built saw , not a throwaway .



Headed to the stealership now to see if they've got all my cosmetic pieces I need in their scrap heap. And see what they want for impulse and fuel lines, fuel and oil caps, and a starter handle.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> The stihl has spark and a clean top end. Only 42mm......guess its just a plane ol 024



The Super is also 42 mm.but has a longer stroke.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Super is also 42 mm.but has a longer stroke.



is there an easy way to measure stroke? through the plug hole?


----------



## AU_K2500

well got all the easy stuff, Starter handle, hoses and caps. He didnt have and 024's in the pile....posted in the Swap meet thread, theres gotta be some one out there thats got some 024 covers and clutch cover. i hope. lol


----------



## tbone75

Slug checking in. LOL












Slug checking out. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nothing out of Ron today?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Slug checking in. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slug checking out. LOL



hey John, busy day?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey John, busy day?



Doing outside stuff today! LOL To nice to stay in !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Doing outside stuff today! LOL To nice to stay in !



glad your able too. Hoping the weather holds off here this afternoon, never know what we will find at first monday trade day.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Doing outside stuff today! LOL To nice to stay in !



Yeah. I just woke up. I drive an hour and go inside for the next 13!

Thank you Mr Sunshine. 

Hey John. 

Hey mark. 

Morning all!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. I just woke up. I drive an hour and go inside for the next 13!
> 
> Thank you Mr Sunshine.
> 
> Hey John.
> 
> Hey mark.
> 
> Morning all!



Morning Rob !

Rain tomorrow,so today is the only day to play outside!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. I just woke up. I drive an hour and go inside for the next 13!
> 
> Thank you Mr Sunshine.
> 
> Hey John.
> 
> Hey mark.
> 
> Morning all!



Morning uncle mongo!


----------



## tbone75

So far not feeling to bad? Not my usual when the rain is moving in? But I sure like it for a change!! New meds maybe?


----------



## roncoinc

I installed a registry cleaner last night on my puter.
this morning found it flippycapped it out !!
setup disk,repair disk,nothing worked.
took over FOUR hours to fix it.
was able to get to a command line prompt from an install disk.
managed to get into the registry from there and find old copies of files to replace the hosed ones.
lots of typing and remembering DOS commands 
after rebuilding the registry manually it works again


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning Rob !
> 
> Rain tomorrow,so today is the only day to play outside!



Getting snow,enuf to almost cover ground.
will be gone in a couple days when it gets to mid 50's again


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> glad your able too. Hoping the weather holds off here this afternoon, never know what we will find at first monday trade day.



Hope you find something good?

Think I have a AF cover for you? Not sure about the clutch cover? I got to go look after bit.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I installed a registry cleaner last night on my puter.
> this morning found it flippycapped it out !!
> setup disk,repair disk,nothing worked.
> took over FOUR hours to fix it.
> was able to get to a command line prompt from an install disk.
> managed to get into the registry from there and find old copies of files to replace the hosed ones.
> lots of typing and remembering DOS commands
> after rebuilding the registry manually it works again



I would have had to use my backup puter ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Hope you find something good?
> 
> Think I have a AF cover for you? Not sure about the clutch cover? I got to go look after bit.



Sweet. I'll take whatevere you got. Lol. 

Realized I was missing other little hardware AFTER I got home from stealership. Bar nuts, clutch drum washer and c clip. Lol


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Getting snow,enuf to almost cover ground.
> will be gone in a couple days when it gets to mid 50's again



Suppose to be around 60 all week here ! But rain every other day. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Sweet. I'll take whatevere you got. Lol.
> 
> Realized I was missing other little hardware AFTER I got home from stealership. Bar nuts, clutch drum washer and c clip. Lol



Bar nuts I got,no c-clips or washers.


----------



## AU_K2500

No problem. Think ill get an Oregon set up with a rim socket


----------



## tbone75

Had a little lunch,the sun is shining,I out of here! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Turkey burgers for lunch .. YUK !!!!!!!!!
took lots of mustard to make it edible,,,what Ol wanted


----------



## roncoinc

Went down and turned the heat on in the shop.
give it a bit and go back to work on the pewlin


----------



## roncoinc

Here ya go Robin !!

pait it red !! 

Poulin chainsaw


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Turkey burgers for lunch .. YUK !!!!!!!!!
> took lots of mustard to make it edible,,,what Ol wanted



whataburger for lunch! way better than a turkey burger....just my opinion.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> whataburger for lunch! way better than a turkey burger....just my opinion.



Nice and juicy ??
dripping grease ??
bloody on the inside ??

MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........................................


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Nice and juicy ??
> dripping grease ??
> bloody on the inside ??
> 
> MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........................................



yeah. they make pretty good burgers. toasted and buttered bun, fresh lettuce and onions, I add Jalapenos too!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nice and juicy ??
> dripping grease ??
> bloody on the inside ??
> 
> MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........................................



Glad my lunch was settled before I read that ! GROSS 



:ah:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> yeah. they make pretty good burgers. toasted and buttered bun, fresh lettuce and onions, I add Jalapenos too!



YUK too !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Nice and juicy ??
> dripping grease ??
> bloody on the inside ??
> 
> MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........................................




Fuddruckers makes RARE burgers. 

Oh Yeah!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Here ya go Robin !!
> 
> pait it red !!
> 
> Poulin chainsaw



Looks like the 2.3 one? 38cc ! They do run good !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Fuddruckers makes RARE burgers.
> 
> Oh Yeah!!!!!



You guys is nuts !

Man discovered fire a long time ago!

We COOK our food now !


----------



## tbone75

Tink I weared meself out !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Tink I weared meself out !



Povre petite slugge....


----------



## roncoinc

Been workin on the little pewlan.
got the intake glued to the engine,the engine glued together and bolted in.
the muff was modded yestday,burned it out today in prep for paint in a little while.
gotta go store and get carb cleaner so i can rebuild the carb,been sitting a long time so i know it needs it.
dunno how far i get on it before feeding time


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Been workin on the little pewlan.
> got the intake glued to the engine,the engine glued together and bolted in.
> the muff was modded yestday,burned it out today in prep for paint in a little while.
> gotta go store and get carb cleaner so i can rebuild the carb,been sitting a long time so i know it needs it.
> dunno how far i get on it before feeding time



Got a bigger carb you can adapt to it? One off a 46cc Poolin maybe? Bet it would help.


----------



## tbone75

Them little Poolins always seem to take 2-1/2 turns out on the L side?


----------



## pioneerguy600

There`s a 43 cc yellow Poolin PRO and a red Homelite Maxi blower sittin in the shop, first time I looked at them close enough to see the names. Bought a new bottle of bleach,excuse me while I go wash my eyes out with straight bleach....


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> There`s a 43 cc yellow Poolin PRO and a red Homelite Maxi blower sittin in the shop, first time I looked at them close enough to see the names. Bought a new bottle of bleach,excuse me while I go wash my eyes out with straight bleach....



Don't say "pro" around John. He starts thinking......well him being a saw HO .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> is there an easy way to measure stroke? through the plug hole?



Yeah it can be done but you have to find TDC and BDC accurately, then you can place a thin drinking straw on top of the piston at BDC and then mark a reference mark on the straw where it touches the cylinder at one side of the sparkplug hole. Next turn the flywheel to TDC and mark the straw again at the same place the straw touches the cylinder. Then measure the distance between the two marks, that gives you the stroke.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> well got all the easy stuff, Starter handle, hoses and caps. He didnt have and 024's in the pile....posted in the Swap meet thread, theres gotta be some one out there thats got some 024 covers and clutch cover. i hope. lol



The engine shroud from a 026 will fit but would have the wrong badge on it and the clutch cover could come from a 024, 026, 034, 036, 044,046 or 066.


----------



## dancan

I didn't know Ikea owned HusKvarna .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I didn't know Ikea owned HusKvarna .



Ikea? Them company that used communist prisoners to make their products and got caught?

Cubans also.


----------



## dancan

I didn't know that !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Ikea? Them company that used communist prisoners to make their products and got caught?
> 
> Cubans also.



Hey,...its all about the bottom line, the bottom line shines on maximum profit. Less you pay the labor force the higher the profit. No company wants the general public to be aware that they use sweatshop labor, once they are exposed they will pretend not to use sweatshop labor. They just subcontract it out to a front company that then can contract to sweatshop labor.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got a bigger carb you can adapt to it? One off a 46cc Poolin maybe? Bet it would help.



the bigger carb thing on a saw is something i dont go along with.
unless there is a BIG change in the engine requiring a LOT more fuel ,not needed.
if you look at diff size saws many use the same size carb covering 20cc+ .
aint like a car carb,these have adjustments and if you cant get it rich enuf to supply the engine,somethings wrong.
sometimes a smaller one has a better venturi effect by matching it to the intake,giving better performance.
unobstructive air intake is the best mod 
( k&n filter )


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> There`s a 43 cc yellow Poolin PRO and a red Homelite Maxi blower sittin in the shop, first time I looked at them close enough to see the names. Bought a new bottle of bleach,excuse me while I go wash my eyes out with straight bleach....



We are talking pre-chainbrake era saws.
there is a diff in quality from those new pos's
this pewlan uses the same on/off setup as a stihl,with the bent spring thing,only MORE robust


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> The engine shroud from a 026 will fit but would have the wrong badge on it and the clutch cover could come from a 024, 026, 034, 036, 044,046 or 066.



You wouldn't happen to have either one of those would you? Lol


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> the bigger carb thing on a saw is something i dont go along with.
> unless there is a BIG change in the engine requiring a LOT more fuel ,not needed.
> if you look at diff size saws many use the same size carb covering 20cc+ .
> aint like a car carb,these have adjustments and if you cant get it rich enuf to supply the engine,somethings wrong.
> sometimes a smaller one has a better venturi effect by matching it to the intake,giving better performance.
> unobstructive air intake is the best mod
> ( k&n filter )



OK sounds right to me . You get it all done up?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> You wouldn't happen to have either one of those would you? Lol



With shipping cost from canada you could buy a new one from a local dealer !!

get the thang runnin before dumping money into it !!
parts will come,be patient


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You wouldn't happen to have either one of those would you? Lol



What all did you need? AF cover,bar nuts clutch cover & ?


----------



## dancan

I just figured that since the same tools take both the furniture and saws apart and being Scandinavian ......


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> You wouldn't happen to have either one of those would you? Lol



I have nothing for a 024 but have everything for 026`s. The airfilter cover is the hardest part to match due to the shape of the airbox, I think there is 3 different airfilter covers for the 024.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have nothing for a 024 but have everything for 026`s. The airfilter cover is the hardest part to match due to the shape of the airbox, I think there is 3 different airfilter covers for the 024.



The stupid choke in the AF sucks too !


----------



## tbone75

Think I have the filter cover? Its shorter than the one on my 026?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I didn't know that !!



The guest list at the founders wedding were top Nazis


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK sounds right to me . You get it all done up?



Still changing some things,,if i put the recoil on it i could start it now..
want to see if i got an old wild thing starter or clutch cover for it.
then a green cover for the other side.
then maybe a green or black top 
would like to get four diff colors on it !!
then a nice short bar for it with FLAMES on it !! LOL !!
of course a lot still has to be cleaned,that takes most time.
muffler is on it,,carb is on it....flywheel and coil all set,not much left.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The stupid choke in the AF sucks too !



Shouldn`t suck if its sealing tightly...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Still changing some things,,if i put the recoil on it i could start it now..
> want to see if i got an old wild thing starter or clutch cover for it.
> then a green cover for the other side.
> then maybe a green or black top
> would like to get four diff colors on it !!
> then a nice short bar for it with FLAMES on it !! LOL !!
> of course a lot still has to be cleaned,that takes most time.
> muffler is on it,,carb is on it....flywheel and coil all set,not much left.



I have a a few pieces around here different colors I think?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shouldn`t suck if its sealing tightly...LOL



Sucks they made it that way ! Dang filters cost about 30 bucks !


----------



## roncoinc

Sold my old woodstove today.
storing it outside under a tarp really disintergrated it !!
got $60 for it tho after having it ??? years ?? paid $300 for it..maybe 30+ years.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sold my old woodstove today.
> storing it outside under a tarp really disintergrated it !!
> got $60 for it tho after having it ??? years ?? paid $300 for it..maybe 30+ years.



Little over scrap price maybe? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> What all did you need? AF cover,bar nuts clutch cover & ?



Cylinder cover. Chain catch.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have nothing for a 024 but have everything for 026`s. The airfilter cover is the hardest part to match due to the shape of the airbox, I think there is 3 different airfilter covers for the 024.



I could be convinced to use an 026 cylinder cover. And you say the clutch covers are the same!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> The guest list at the founders wedding were top Nazis



That I knew .


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Cylinder cover. Chain catch.



OK got everything but the chain catcher , maybe? Have to look again.
Clutch cover isn't purdy but will work just fine. Top covers are NICE and say 024 !


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> I could be convinced to use an 026 cylinder cover. And you say the clutch covers are the same!



Yep, clutch covers from all the saws I listed are the same. The 026 engine shroud is identical except the badge and those are easily changed out.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, clutch covers from all the saws I listed are the same. The 026 engine shroud is identical except the badge and those are easily changed out.



The metal ones too? Looks like rivets holding them on?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> That I knew .



You there? I wasn't there either and don't remember you not being there.


----------



## tbone75

Sparky parts !

Didn't remember having the 024 cover? LOL

No chain catcher.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sparky parts !
> 
> Didn't remember having the 024 cover? LOL



Oh wow !!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Sparky parts !
> 
> Didn't remember having the 024 cover? LOL



Looks good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The metal ones too? Looks like rivets holding them on?



Rivets are hollow on the underside, a 3/16" drill bit cuts them off flush and then pop them out.. New rivets are available through Stihl @30 cents each.


----------



## roncoinc

Dont forget AV mount plug,if needed,if one i sent dont fit,,etc..


----------



## AU_K2500

What's a good bar length for an 024? Probably just buy a new on from the stealership. 16-18 "?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Dont forget AV mount plug,if needed,if one i sent dont fit,,etc..



It fit. Thank you sir.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh wow !!



Think he should paint the rest of the saw with these covers ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> What's a good bar length for an 024? Probably just buy a new on from the stealership. 16-18 "?



New 16" & new clutch cover,paint the rest it will look new!


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> What's a good bar length for an 024? Probably just buy a new on from the stealership. 16-18 "?



Either one is fine but I use all 20" bars on my 026`s. The 20" are not necessary for bucking but is great for felling and limbing. I never have to bury my bars on the smaller saws in wood cause I have plenty of bigger saws, actually have every saw except a 088 at the moment.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> What's a good bar length for an 024? Probably just buy a new on from the stealership. 16-18 "?



16"


----------



## dancan

I'm shorter than Jerry so I don't need the extra reach LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to check on Poolin parts ! BRB


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> New 16" & new clutch cover,paint the rest it will look new!



I'll still take the clutch cover you've got. New one isn't too expensive.....might do that later. 

Now I just need to order chain catch, carb kit, and buy a bar! Couldn't have done it without all the help from You guys.


----------



## dancan

It sure does look like it's shaping up to be a nice saw .


----------



## farrell

Evening all!
I'm spent!!!
Long day of tromping around the woods chasing deer.............only doe no buck
One week left to get it done.........not sure it will happen this year


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> It sure does look like it's shaping up to be a nice saw .



It must be a fairly low hour saw....P&C was very clean.Makes me worried as to why it was in a dumpster......


----------



## tbone75

Ron I can fix you up with a AV saw for your motor! Its red and got a purple recoil for it ! Black top , or a green recoil for the one you have? All I got.
Put a green top on this red one ! And a green clutch cover !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening all!
> I'm spent!!!
> Long day of tromping around the woods chasing deer.............only doe no buck
> One week left to get it done.........not sure it will happen this year



Don't give up ! Seen way to many nice ones got on the last day !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> It must be a fairly low hour saw....P&C was very clean.Makes me worried as to why it was in a dumpster......



Cost too much to get fixed at a dealer.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I'll still take the clutch cover you've got. New one isn't too expensive.....might do that later.
> 
> Now I just need to order chain catch, carb kit, and buy a bar! Couldn't have done it without all the help from You guys.



Stihl sprocket chain cover fits many models


----------



## Scooterbum

Evening Folks!! Ya'll seen this one yet?
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/hXZJXoX15iE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tbone75

Ron parts ! Maybe ? 2 different styles.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron parts ! Maybe ? 2 different styles.



Tnx,,but i dont need any parts.
just gotta choose what ones i want to use and clean em


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> It must be a fairly low hour saw....P&C was very clean.Makes me worried as to why it was in a dumpster......



You would never believe what all goes into dumpsters. That saw had been parts picked by someone and then discarded. I have picked perfect complete saws out of dumpsters and roadside garbage piles.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Evening Folks!! Ya'll seen this one yet?
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/hXZJXoX15iE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



I am looking,....for what?

You want a carb for a Mac15?


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am looking,....for what?
> 
> You want a carb for a Mac15?



Video didn't show?

http://youtu.be/hXZJXoX15iE


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> You would never believe what all goes into dumpsters. That saw had been parts picked by someone and then discarded. I have picked perfect complete saws out of dumpsters and roadside garbage piles.



Clutch got REAL hot at some point...the plastic cover over the brake guts is melted all around where it comes close to the clutch drum.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Clutch got REAL hot at some point...the plastic cover over the brake guts is melted all around where it comes close to the clutch drum.



Dremel will clean all that out.
make SURE to check the clutch needle bearing cage !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Dremel will clean all that out.
> make SURE to check the clutch needle bearing cage !



It was binding at first. Think it was just dry. Little bit of penetrating oil and its all freed up. Spins good.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> It was binding at first. Think it was just dry. Little bit of penetrating oil and its all freed up. Spins good.



Hi temp grease.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ron parts ! Maybe ? 2 different styles.





Scooterbum said:


> Video didn't show?
> 
> BC Logging Sports Drunk Man Climbs 80 Foot Tree - YouTube



Did for me.....

Even in Jerry's post.....


----------



## tbone75

Nephew brought my old truck back,got the brakes fixed !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Clutch got REAL hot at some point...the plastic cover over the brake guts is melted all around where it comes close to the clutch drum.



Ran with the brake on?


----------



## tbone75

Dang it Ron ! Was hoping you would take these Poolin parts !:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Video didn't show?
> 
> BC Logging Sports Drunk Man Climbs 80 Foot Tree - YouTube



It has now but it was not there when I originaly read the post and responded, it came on later. That was just an act, a drunk would have fallen much earlier...LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Hi temp grease.



good idea


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Ran with the brake on?



who knows, probably, the damage really isnt bad, there is no discoloration to the band or the drum....just the melted and burnt plastic which is minimal. 

im pretty excited about this saw, 

Dan, your right, it is shaping up to be a nice little saw.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry whats the difference in the 026 Pro and the 026? Decomp in one and adjustable oil pump?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> who knows, probably, the damage really isnt bad, there is no discoloration to the band or the drum....just the melted and burnt plastic which is minimal.
> 
> im pretty excited about this saw,
> 
> Dan, your right, it is shaping up to be a nice little saw.



Just trim the plastic piece,it will be just fine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry whats the difference in the 026 Pro and the 026? Decomp in one and adjustable oil pump?



PRO has both decomp, fully adjustable carb and adjustable oiler.


----------



## tbone75

No Pit Bull tonight?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> PRO has both decomp, fully adjustable carb and adjustable oiler.



Great ! I got one of them !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Great ! I got one of them !



They must have been popular up here also, all the 026`s I have owned were PRO`s.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No Pit Bull tonight?



......:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They must have been popular up here also, all the 026`s I have owned were PRO`s.



All I know is what I have read about them? LOL This one I have does run darn good. And going to run better sometime this winter !


----------



## tbone75

Think I have a 024 crank case in a box here too.Not much left of it. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think I have a 024 crank case in a box here too.Not much left of it. LOL



If its a Super then you really have an 026 crankcase. The regular 026 is 30 mm stroke and the Super is 32 mm just like the 026.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to install a floor tomorrow so calling ,Time.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to install a floor tomorrow so calling ,Time.



Nite Jerry


I will try to measure the stroke on the 024?


----------



## tbone75

Can't seem to sleep again ! Second time back up tonight ! LOL

Guess I will go try again?

Hope your have fun tonight Uncle Mongo ! LOL


----------



## RandyMac

Raining hard, wind is howling, going to try to sleep through it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

:help:


tbone75 said:


> Can't seem to sleep again ! Second time back up tonight ! LOL
> 
> Guess I will go try again?
> 
> Hope your have fun tonight Uncle Mongo ! LOL



Taking misshapen castings and trying to find a good part in it. Lol

Saw the weather on the news Randy.


----------



## Stihl 041S

D a m. F o g g y !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Slackers ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Gt to go into the bigger town today,pick up meds and a few other things.Then maybe try the new steak house that just opened. Long Horn its called.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Gt to go into the bigger town today,pick up meds and a few other things.Then maybe try the new steak house that just opened. Long Horn its called.



Hey John. Have a rare steak. 

Cut off it's horns, wipe it's butt and it's ready to go!!

Morning all/night all!!


----------



## tbone75

Bout ready to try again? Dam an I tired !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Bout ready to try again? Dam an I tired !



Good luck John.


----------



## roncoinc

I see out fellow pewlin fan down there.
must be reading,catching up


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All........Long day yesterday.....had to go into Ellsworth Feed'n Seed first thing in the morning for 50 lbs dog food, hay, and straw bedding for Hoss......getting colder an he likes his bed all fluffed with fresh staw.....he has a good thick winter coat.....but got no old mare to help keep warm with.

Then after Hoss and dogs were all set it was off to the woodpile.....put a cord of last yrs wilted wood in the cellar for the living room stove and a half cord of this yrs wilted for the cookstove.....then over to the shop......had to move implements around to get to the wood splitter....got that mounted on the three point hitch...out in the woods we went. With the OL running the handle and rolling wood to me from the stack we split a bout 2 1/2 cord before dark drove us....then split up a bucket full of dry spruce to throw through the Free Flow and brought that out when we came.......I had leftover turkey soup 'n punkin pie and found a pillow Very early..didn't start a saw yesterday but for some reason was very tired........cold I think......


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I see out fellow pewlin fan down there.
> must be reading,catching up



Yep...you nailed it....


----------



## Cantdog

So ron is that one you're working on a 38cc model?? Pretty sure the Lil' Jon is 36cc....it should get here fairly quick...just coming from VT UPS ground...shipped Fri...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All........Long day yesterday.....had to go into Ellsworth Feed'n Seed first thing in the morning for 50 lbs dog food, hay, and straw bedding for Hoss......getting colder an he likes his bed all fluffed with fresh staw.....he has a good thick winter coat.....but got no old mare to help keep warm with.
> 
> Then after Hoss and dogs were all set it was off to the woodpile.....put a cord of last yrs wilted wood in the cellar for the living room stove and a half cord of this yrs wilted for the cookstove.....then over to the shop......had to move implements around to get to the wood splitter....got that mounted on the three point hitch...out in the woods we went. With the OL running the handle and rolling wood to me from the stack we split a bout 2 1/2 cord before dark drove us....then split up a bucket full of dry spruce to throw through the Free Flow and brought that out when we came.......I had leftover turkey soup 'n punkin pie and found a pillow Very early..didn't start a saw yesterday but for some reason was very tired........cold I think......



Nice to be able to go out this time of year and do that.
not have to deal with three feet of snow to do it.
sounds like the liv room stove going to get some nice seasoned a year wood,good stuff.
a good days work for you..
and for today ??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> So ron is that one you're working on a 38cc model?? Pretty sure the Lil' Jon is 36cc....it should get here fairly quick...just coming from VT UPS ground...shipped Fri...



One i'm playing with Robin is a diff saw completelly.
it is 36cc , but in a larger package to make it look like people thot a chainsaw should.
that compact DA25,or whatever it is ,is a better saw than this 2150 i got.
you will be surprised at the wood that lil' saw will cut !!
i have several of them in diff configs.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Nice to be able to go out this time of year and do that.
> not have to deal with three feet of snow to do it.
> sounds like the liv room stove going to get some nice seasoned a year wood,good stuff.
> a good days work for you..
> and for today ??




Today I have to meet with a woman at ten this morning and discuss a bunch of work she needs done......new house, garage and some other stuff....then if time... have to build 4 small shelves and and get a coat of urethane on them.....easy day.....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Today I have to meet with a woman at ten this morning and discuss a bunch of work she needs done......new house, garage and some other stuff....then if time... have to build 4 small shelves and and get a coat of urethane on them.....easy day.....



But,,,but,,,,but,,,,today is for FOOTBAAAALLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
football,beer,food,beer,food,,etc..... NOT for work !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> One i'm playing with Robin is a diff saw completelly.
> it is 36cc , but in a larger package to make it look like people thot a chainsaw should.
> that compact DA25,or whatever it is ,is a better saw than this 2150 i got.
> you will be surprised at the wood that lil' saw will cut !!
> i have several of them in diff configs.




Ah....I see....I have a couple later ones..that people have left at the shop....and told me to keep....I'm to cheep to toss em...one is nearly new....so's the other one..but it had a tree fall on it....good parts or fix if so inclined....

I know those old DA25/Lil' Jon/etc saw cut very well. I had the use of a brand new one for a weekend back in 1977 when I was looking to buy a new saw...liked it OK... but I required a larger saw....that's when I bought my first 49SP instead. Biggest I could afford at the time....tho I desperately wanted a shiny new 621...they were almost twice as much $$$.....unreachable.....for me..


----------



## roncoinc

Looked up the lil' jon , 34cc..
shelf sitter


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> But,,,but,,,,but,,,,today is for FOOTBAAAALLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> football,beer,food,beer,food,,etc..... NOT for work !!



I know.....:msp_sad:.......but these days it's catch as catch can...and this could well be a very good job to aquire.....so....I guess it's "The Highlites Replays" for me......


----------



## roncoinc

Model Profile: Deluxe Micro XXV

I have a couple or 4 of these ones...38cc.

Model Profile: S25CVA


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Looked up the lil' jon , 34cc..
> shelf sitter



Yep that's probably its biggest chore from here on out......maybe a litttle GTG excersize from time to time.....by the looks it's already well trained for shelf sitting.....LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Looked up this 2150 ,, 34cc !!! big saw for only 34cc 
if i had known that wouldnt have ported it. !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Looked up this 2150 ,, 34cc !!! big saw for only 34cc
> if i had known that wouldnt have ported it. !



I can't remember what the numbers are on the 2 I have.....they are both 42cc.....one is green....the other musturd yella

.. says PRO on it....LOL!!!!


----------



## dancan

There , all done shovelin' 3ft of snow out of the driveway , what d'I miss ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> There , all done shovelin' 3ft of snow out of the driveway , what d'I miss ?



Reality ??

3ft of snow ?


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!


----------



## dancan

Oh , did I say 3ft ?Might have been sumthin' I read


----------



## roncoinc

it's here !!!

Bacon-scented shaving cream hits market | National News - WMUR Home


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> it's here !!!
> 
> Bacon-scented shaving cream hits market | National News - WMUR Home



HaHaHA!!!!!! Now that's a hoot!!!! But it won't do you any good........unless........naw.......


----------



## roncoinc

Dew anybody ??

Nice mountain dew cooler


----------



## PB

Good morning again. 

Finally got the a/c unit out yesterday and the new basement window put in. Who would of thunk that plugging a giant hole in the wall would make the house warmer? 

I finished installing the insulation last night and the rest of the drywall is going up today. Mudding, paint, trim, carpet, and finally a baby, and the nursery will be finished.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Good morning again.
> 
> Finally got the a/c unit out yesterday and the new basement window put in. Who would of thunk that plugging a giant hole in the wall would make the house warmer?
> 
> I finished installing the insulation last night and the rest of the drywall is going up today. Mudding, paint, trim, carpet, and finally a baby, and the nursery will be finished.



Mornin Lee...Was wondering what had happened to you??? Congrats on your new school status!! You have all that work listed on the perfect order too!!!


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Mornin Lee...Was wondering what had happened to you??? Congrats on your new school status!! You have all that work listed on the perfect order too!!!



Thanks. Graduate students at UMaine are not quite students, but not quite part staff. Now that I am officially a candidate I am pushed farther to the staff/faculty side and can teach upper level courses and I don't have to register for classes anymore. 

Yeah, I kind of disappeared off the AS screen for a while in order to get stuff done. Not much news in the way of saws either. I have a project torn apart on my bench, and has been there for a month. I just keep putting empty beer bottles around it.


----------



## roncoinc

I hope they are not " green " bottles !!


----------



## tbone75

No playing outside today,steady rain out there.

Going to work on this little tiller,get it sent home! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas, 

Going to give the 024 a bath....

John Longhorns is not bad.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas,
> 
> Going to give the 024 a bath....
> 
> John Longhorns is not bad.



Think I ate at one down at Myrtle Beach? It was real good down there!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas,
> 
> Going to give the 024 a bath....
> 
> John Longhorns is not bad.



Thats right,,not TO bad,,bad yes but not TO bad...not like awfull bad or terrible..
frozen meat overdone and John will say GREAT !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats right,,not TO bad,,bad yes but not TO bad...not like awfull bad or terrible..
> frozen meat overdone and John will say GREAT !!



I am hoping for a fish dinner ! LOL Always got that at the one in Myrtle.


----------



## roncoinc

Mark,,if you like burgers we got this place about 3 miles down the road.
A large concession trailer that makes food.
From a TV based traveling food critic they are considered the best burger in New England.
they used to have a mom and pop groc store next door and they had a grill and small kitchen they made food in.
everybody came from miles around to get the stuff.
secret was they had one of the best fresh meat counters in the area,well know for thier quality.
So,everything they made came right from the deli there.
they sold the place when the state enlarged the road and put in this trailer as a temp thing as they owned a lot of land there and were going to build another store.
they kept the mobile freezer and thier suppliers and have been so succesfull they havent built the store !
everything they sell is like home made,even grind thier own burger etc..
no frozen stuff,no stuff from a box,no stuff from a can.
they even cook and clean the lobster for samiches 
And will cok anyway you like it,rare etc..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,if you like burgers we got this place about 3 miles down the road.
> A large concession trailer that makes food.
> From a TV based traveling food critic they are considered the best burger in New England.
> they used to have a mom and pop groc store next door and they had a grill and small kitchen they made food in.
> everybody came from miles around to get the stuff.
> secret was they had one of the best fresh meat counters in the area,well know for thier quality.
> So,everything they made came right from the deli there.
> they sold the place when the state enlarged the road and put in this trailer as a temp thing as they owned a lot of land there and were going to build another store.
> they kept the mobile freezer and thier suppliers and have been so succesfull they havent built the store !
> everything they sell is like home made,even grind thier own burger etc..
> no frozen stuff,no stuff from a box,no stuff from a can.
> they even cook and clean the lobster for samiches
> And will cok anyway you like it,rare etc..



We have a meat store close to me we get steaks and burger from.They grind the burger and make the patties while you wait ! Man they are good !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,if you like burgers we got this place about 3 miles down the road.
> A large concession trailer that makes food.
> From a TV based traveling food critic they are considered the best burger in New England.
> they used to have a mom and pop groc store next door and they had a grill and small kitchen they made food in.
> everybody came from miles around to get the stuff.
> secret was they had one of the best fresh meat counters in the area,well know for thier quality.
> So,everything they made came right from the deli there.
> they sold the place when the state enlarged the road and put in this trailer as a temp thing as they owned a lot of land there and were going to build another store.
> they kept the mobile freezer and thier suppliers and have been so succesfull they havent built the store !
> everything they sell is like home made,even grind thier own burger etc..
> no frozen stuff,no stuff from a box,no stuff from a can.
> they even cook and clean the lobster for samiches
> And will cok anyway you like it,rare etc..



Sounds good! 
If and when I make it up to NH Ill have to grab a burger 
Whats the name of the place?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Sounds good!
> If and when I make it up to NH Ill have to grab a burger
> Whats the name of the place?



Lee Circle Grocery on Wheels - Lee, New Hampshire - Restaurant | Facebook


----------



## tbone75

Bought a wire welder last night. Been trying to get get one cheap on fleabay.This place always has them,most of them are 90 amp. A very few are 170 amp. Been trying to get one of the 170 for the past year cheap! LOL Finally got one last night for 125.00 to my door! New in the box or demo model?
I have one I got from TSC,but its only 90 amp.Gave a lot more for it 7-8 years ago ! I am sure I can sell or trade it off for something? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Lee Circle Grocery on Wheels - Lee, New Hampshire - Restaurant | Facebook



damn you Ron....theres a giant picture of a lobster/crab meat po'boy/sammich on the page, it looks delicious.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Bought a wire welder last night. Been trying to get get one cheap on fleabay.This place always has them,most of them are 90 amp. A very few are 170 amp. Been trying to get one of the 170 for the past year cheap! LOL Finally got one last night for 125.00 to my door! New in the box or demo model?
> I have one I got from TSC,but its only 90 amp.Gave a lot more for it 7-8 years ago ! I am sure I can sell or trade it off for something? LOL



link? picture? brand?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lee Circle Grocery on Wheels - Lee, New Hampshire - Restaurant | Facebook



Looks good !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> link? picture? brand?



Nothing great ! LOL HF Central Machine

Would like to have a tank and regulator for it,but that cost more than the welder ! LOL Plus I have 3-10lb rolls of flux core wire. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> damn you Ron....theres a giant picture of a lobster/crab meat po'boy/sammich on the page, it looks delicious.



Thats a traditional lobstah samich.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats a traditional lobstah samich.



Never had it before,but sure looks good ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

170 Amp MIG Flux Wire Welder | eBay

This is the place I got the whackers from too! They have lots of goodies ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

A nicer one would be better,but that will do anything I ever need!


----------



## tbone75

Ron I like the screen saver you put on the lappy ! Them are some nice old saws !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I like the screen saver you put on the lappy ! Them are some nice old saws !



So,,your finally getting to checking it out ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So,,your finally getting to checking it out ??



Poking around in there. LOL


----------



## sefh3

Afternoon everyone.
We made it back home late last night. After the state robotics comp, we made it to the local parade. My wife is a girl scout leader so her and my daughter walked in the parade. We finished in the top 5 in two categories. We didn't make it to the trophy round though. Oh well it was a blast.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Poking around in there. LOL



dont poke too hard, might hurt yourself....or the computer.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> We made it back home late last night. After the state robotics comp, we made it to the local parade. My wife is a girl scout leader so her and my daughter walked in the parade. We finished in the top 5 in two categories. We didn't make it to the trophy round though. Oh well it was a blast.



Nothing wrong with that ! Stihl very good ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Were off to go shopping and eating !


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Nothing wrong with that ! Stihl very good ! :msp_thumbsup:



I'm proud of her and her team. It was an expirence of a lifetime.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Were off to go shopping and eating !



enjoy!!!


----------



## farrell

Afternoon all!

Went and got the Christmas tree (douglas fir) this morning (bahumbug).........

Then went to the Walmart picked some extra decorations and odds & ends.......

Mind you this was to make the OL happy......

But got to fire up the 372 to trim the base :hmm3grin2orange: OVERKILL!

Got it setup and secure.......

OL is gonna decorate it while I'm at work this afternoon

Had tacos for lunch.........YUM!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Back from the flee markets , no bedpans but I did find some stuff.
I found a bunch of handsaws , 2 hacksaws , 1 antique circular saw , 1 recip saw , 2 electric chainsaws saws , an 039 in good condition with a new case , a J'Red 455 and a Sachs 112 .
I couldn't remember what Robin said about that "4" series of saw so I left the red behind just in case .
I did find some deals , a real good 16" Stihl bar for 1$ , an Arkansas pocket stone and a bull pin for 2$ and a Hults Bruks Swedish hatchet for 2$ that needs a handle .
Robin , do you remember how to make them wooden buoys ?? They were sellin' for 18$$ LOL


----------



## sefh3

So you didn't buy those saws?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Back from the flee markets , no bedpans but I did find some stuff.
> I found a bunch of handsaws , 2 hacksaws , 1 antique circular saw , 1 recip saw , 2 electric chainsaws saws , an 039 in good condition with a new case , a J'Red 455 and a Sachs 112 .
> I couldn't remember what Robin said about that "4" series of saw so I left the red behind just in case .
> I did find some deals , a real good 16" Stihl bar for 1$ , an Arkansas pocket stone and a bull pin for 2$ and a Hults Bruks Swedish hatchet for 2$ that needs a handle .
> Robin , do you remember how to make them wooden buoys ?? They were sellin' for 18$$ LOL




I love finding old Arkansas stones cheap. If they have a belly I'll flatten them an a diamond flat while I have a long machine operation. 

Most of the younger guys in the shop now have a nice stone to finish a knife on. 

I seem like such a nice guy. They price a new one and their eyes bug out.


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> So you didn't buy those saws?



No , 200$$ for the Stihl , it was clean so it would be good for a homeowner , the SD was ruff ! they wanted 150$$ for that one and the 455 was in real good condition at 75$$ but I didn't want Robin yellin' at me so I didn't take the chance .
I've been lucky on most of the stones I have bought and have only sent one to the engine shop to get trued up on their surface planer , they found that it was harder on their stone than cast iron heads LOL


----------



## sefh3

Geezz
John takes the afternoon off to take the OL out to eat and this place fall flat on it's face.

Where is everyone?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Geezz
> John takes the afternoon off to take the OL out to eat and this place fall flat on it's face.
> 
> Where is everyone?



John gonna be hiding in the shop after 4pm,,squeelers playing a LOT better team and his OL gets "fiesty" when they lose and he has to hide !! 
MY team just clinched 1st in thier division today !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Nothing ruins a good day like losing a circ-clip......


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Geezz
> John takes the afternoon off to take the OL out to eat and this place fall flat on it's face.
> 
> Where is everyone?



From the looks of the bottom of the page, catching up?


----------



## AU_K2500

Anybody care to point me in the right direction on how to install them properly and not shoot them out of the hope garage door into the parking lot....and they don't have the little crook on the end. Just and open ended circle.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Nothing ruins a good day like losing a circ-clip......



Depends on how and when the clip was lost. I have never lost one while putting one in nor when a saw was running but then again I always have 20-30 spare ones for 10 and 12 mm pins.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Anybody care to point me in the right direction on how to install them properly and not shoot them out of the hope garage door into the parking lot....and they don't have the little crook on the end. Just and open ended circle.



You got a thumb on each hand don`t you? What hand do you use the most?


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Depends on how and when the clip was lost. I have never lost one while putting one in nor when a saw was running but then again I always have 20-30 spare ones for 10 and 12 mm pins.



10mm, lost it while putting it in, because i dont know the right way...thats why im asking for tips. now i get to go pay 2.50 for a pair of new ones. lol but im going to figure out how to do it right before trying again.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Anybody care to point me in the right direction on how to install them properly and not shoot them out of the hope garage door into the parking lot....and they don't have the little crook on the end. Just and open ended circle.



Use a socket over them and WHACK !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> 10mm, lost it while putting it in, because i dont know the right way...thats why im asking for tips. now i get to go pay 2.50 for a pair of new ones. lol but im going to figure out how to do it right before trying again.



I have taught a dozen or more how to do this easily. Answer my handing post and we go from there.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got a thumb on each hand don`t you? What hand do you use the most?



right handed.


----------



## AU_K2500

no wonder they are called a stealership!!!! 2.50 for a snap ring!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> no wonder they are called a stealership!!!! 2.50 for a snap ring!



This a standard " C " clip,,not like holding piston pin in ??
going over a shaft ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> This a standard " C " clip,,not like holding piston pin in ??
> going over a shaft ??



no, its the circlip that holds the piston wrist pin in. i think i was going about it all wrong.


----------



## Scooterbum

AU_K2500 said:


> 10mm, lost it while putting it in, because i dont know the right way...thats why im asking for tips. now i get to go pay 2.50 for a pair of new ones. lol but im going to figure out how to do it right before trying again.



Big box.
Put saw inside.
Close it up.
Cut 4 holes in the side.
2 for your hands to go through and 1 for the flashlight and 1 to look through.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> right handed.



If you are right handed then wrap your left hand around the piston so that you can cover the wrist pin with your thumb. I place one side of the circlip in the groove of the piston with the open end facing up, place my left thumb over the circlip to jamb it tightly to the piston and just leave the high edge of the clip exposed. Take a tuning screwdriver in my right hand and press the high side of the circlip inward and downward at the same time, it will snap right in If you take that small tuning screwdriver and file a notch in the blade with a 3 cornered file it will catch the circlip much better for installing them in the bore. File the notch out near one edge, about 1/16 in from the outside and 1/16" deep. The more circlips you install this way the better you will get at it, I know I have done hundreds of them without ever loosing one of them yet.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> no, its the circlip that holds the piston wrist pin in. i think i was going about it all wrong.



OK,get the stealership to give you one of those little creamsickle screwdrivers.
cut a small slot in the middle of it and use that inside the shower !! LOL !!
PS: cover the drain !!


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you are right handed then wrap your left hand around the piston so that you can cover the wrist pin with your thumb. I place one side of the circlip in the groove of the piston with the open end facing up, place my left thumb over the circlip to jamb it tightly to the piston and just leave the high edge of the clip exposed. Take a tuning screwdriver in my right hand and press the high side of the circlip inward and downward at the same time, it will snap right in If you take that small tuning screwdriver and file a notch in the blade with a 3 cornered file it will catch the circlip much better for installing them in the bore. File the notch out near one edge, about 1/16 in from the outside and 1/16" deep. The more circlips you install this way the better you will get at it, I know I have done hundreds of them without ever loosing one of them yet.





roncoinc said:


> OK,get the stealership to give you one of those little creamsickle screwdrivers.
> cut a small slot in the middle of it and use that inside the shower !! LOL !!
> PS: cover the drain !!




well, now i know....Im not even going to tell you what i was using to try and do it. lol 

Thanks fellas! I feel like a real moron! lol


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> no, its the circlip that holds the piston wrist pin in. i think i was going about it all wrong.



What kind of saw ??
not the little steel ??
why take anything apart that far unless it needs a new piston ?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you are right handed then wrap your left hand around the piston so that you can cover the wrist pin with your thumb. I place one side of the circlip in the groove of the piston with the open end facing up, place my left thumb over the circlip to jamb it tightly to the piston and just leave the high edge of the clip exposed. Take a tuning screwdriver in my right hand and press the high side of the circlip inward and downward at the same time, it will snap right in If you take that small tuning screwdriver and file a notch in the blade with a 3 cornered file it will catch the circlip much better for installing them in the bore. File the notch out near one edge, about 1/16 in from the outside and 1/16" deep. The more circlips you install this way the better you will get at it, I know I have done hundreds of them without ever loosing one of them yet.



Jerry,,i use a steal one,grind the tip edges down flat and slot in the middle,then that is all i use it for.
makes the tip 1/2 size of original and probly close to the 1/16 you said.
dont forget to cover the drain in the shower !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> What kind of saw ??
> not the little steel ??
> why take anything apart that far unless it needs a new piston ?



i dont know....i was cleaning the case, and i didnt want it banging around, and i already had the cylinder off....i should have just put cylinder back on. Im an idiot, i know! lol


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Big box.
> Put saw inside.
> Close it up.
> Cut 4 holes in the side.
> 2 for your hands to go through and 1 for the flashlight and 1 to look through.



He could get one of those boxes a snowmobile comes in and crawl inside with a light


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Big box.
> Put saw inside.
> Close it up.
> Cut 4 holes in the side.
> 2 for your hands to go through and 1 for the flashlight and 1 to look through.



Never heard of that one before but plenty say to put a clear plastic bag over the piston and work inside the bag, if the clip flies it should get caught inside the bag. Never needed to try any of these methods as my method works fine for me.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> i dont know....i was cleaning the case, and i didnt want it banging around, and i already had the cylinder off....i should have just put cylinder back on. Im an idiot, i know! lol



Dont forget to stuff the case with rags or sumthing so WHEN it gets loose it dont go in the lower end !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> He could get one of those boxes a snowmobile comes in and crawl inside with a light



Just get totally inside one of those big clear plastic bags they sell for slipping over your Christmas tree when taking it out of the house after Christmas.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> i dont know....i was cleaning the case, and i didnt want it banging around, and i already had the cylinder off....i should have just put cylinder back on. Im an idiot, i know! lol



Why did you have the cyl off ??
there was nothing wrong with it ?
can see condition from plug hole and if you pull off muffler !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Why did you have the cyl off ??
> there was nothing wrong with it ?
> can see condition from plug hole and if you pull off muffler !



measuring the bore/cylinder to figure out what model it was.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just get totally inside one of those big clear plastic bags they sell for slipping over your Christmas tree when taking it out of the house after Christmas.



Hey !!! those are NOT toys !!

suppose to NOT let children play with plastic bags !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,i use a steal one,grind the tip edges down flat and slot in the middle,then that is all i use it for.
> makes the tip 1/2 size of original and probly close to the 1/16 you said.
> dont forget to cover the drain in the shower !!



That would work just fine, I have a couple of the little orange handled Stihl tuning screwdrivers with the notch filed in from one edge, its all I use them for. My Stihl dealer gives me a couple any time I ask for one, he don`t give them out to homeowner types when he sells them a saw, its his insurance policy against idiets tuning their own saws...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Why did you have the cyl off ??
> there was nothing wrong with it ?
> can see condition from plug hole and if you pull off muffler !



Ron;

Ask him how he is sure the light goes out when you close the fridge door.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hey !!! those are NOT toys !!
> 
> suppose to NOT let children play with plastic bags !!



Big chillin are sposed to be smart enough to be safe with one...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Watch it Mark,,jerry have you inside a big plastic bag with somebody tying the end closed on you !!
if you dont get the clip in before you run out of air,,well,nice to have known ya !!


----------



## tbone75

Not hiding yet Ron ! Seems we don't get the game today?

Went past the steak house twice,packed full ! Went to Arbys instead ! LOL She stihl got beef ! LOL Going to wait till the new wears off the place !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not hiding yet Ron ! Seems we don't get the game today?
> 
> Went past the steak house twice,packed full ! Went to Arbys instead ! LOL She stihl got beef ! LOL Going to wait till the new wears off the place !



Tell her to get on puter and go here..

Pittsburgh Steelers vs. Baltimore Ravens - Live NFL GameTrax | FOX Sports on MSN


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not hiding yet Ron ! Seems we don't get the game today?
> 
> Went past the steak house twice,packed full ! Went to Arbys instead ! LOL She stihl got beef ! LOL Going to wait till the new wears off the place !



Squeelers losing by 7 at halftime.


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey ron. Wheres the best place to get these piston clips? Stealership, in bulk?


----------



## husky01

iv broken the clutch springs on my 394xp and need to no the easiest way to put the new ones back on? Any ideas...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Tell her to get on puter and go here..
> 
> Pittsburgh Steelers vs. Baltimore Ravens - Live NFL GameTrax | FOX Sports on MSN



That takes way to long ! LOL

She found the score ! Looks like I need to hide ! LOL Ravens are kicking there butts ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey ron. Wheres the best place to get these piston clips? Stealership, in bulk?



Don`t use any other type but OEM Stihl clips.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t use any other type but OEM Stihl clips.



Well atleast they come in pairs, I'll have van extra for the next time! Lol. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

Too much shopping for me ! ! Everything hurts ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

husky01 said:


> iv broken the clutch springs on my 394xp and need to no the easiest way to put the new ones back on? Any ideas...



If it has the 3 separate springs that hook onto the holes in the shoes you need to remove the clutch from the crankshaft , unhook each spring using needlenose pliers and replace one spring at a time, the last one will require a little streatching but its not hard really.


----------



## tbone75

husky01 said:


> iv broken the clutch springs on my 394xp and need to no the easiest way to put the new ones back on? Any ideas...



Never had to do that before?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Well atleast they come in pairs, I'll have van extra for the next time! Lol. Thanks Jerry.



Your stealer,...er...dealer charges about twice what my dealer does for clips.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your stealer,...er...dealer charges about twice what my dealer does for clips.



Would hate to think what this one around me would want !  2 bucks for a flywheel key ! 80.00 for a 009 oil pump !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Would hate to think what this one around me would want !  2 bucks for a flywheel key ! 80.00 for a 009 oil pump !



I keep hearing about these outrageous prices on parts from Stihl dealers but around here Husqvarna dealers charge me more for parts than Stihl does.....


----------



## farrell

Chatty in here! Geez 5 pages since I last checked a couple hours ago!!!

OL sent me pics of the tree.................well Christmas threw up on it! Can't even see the green anymore!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I keep hearing about these outrageous prices on parts from Stihl dealers but around here Husqvarna dealers charge me more for parts than Stihl does.....



I don't even know where a Husky dealer is around here? Was told the was a J-Red dealer down South from me,but he quit?


----------



## tbone75

Was told about 2 Steelerships,both an hour away from me!

Stihl searching for any saw shops? Just nothing close to me at all?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Was told about 2 Steelerships,both an hour away from me!
> 
> Stihl searching for any saw shops? Just nothing close to me at all?



Both Stihl and Husqvarna dealers are about 20 mins from me in Burnside Industrial Park, both know me quite well....LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

I've got about 5-6 Stihl dealers and 3 husky dealers all within a 20 minute ride.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Both Stihl and Husqvarna dealers are about 20 mins from me in Burnside Industrial Park, both know me quite well....LOL



I have a half dozen of each within 30 minutes me!


----------



## pioneerguy600

It would not matter to me if there were many more dealers around me, I have always formed a good relationship with one of each dealer and try my best to maintain that relationship. It has always worked out to my advantage, I get to know the owner,the counter personell and the techs and they all treat me well.


----------



## tbone75

You guys all suck ! Plenty of timber around here?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys all suck ! Plenty of timber around here?




Yeah, we suck. We have plenty of trees but there is very little timber left. All the big trees have been harvested just a bunch of twigs left these days...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You guys all suck ! Plenty of timber around here?



Well hello Mr Sunshine!!!! ;-))


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> No , 200$$ for the Stihl , it was clean so it would be good for a homeowner , the SD was ruff ! they wanted 150$$ for that one and the 455 was in real good condition at 75$$ but I didn't want Robin yellin' at me so I didn't take the chance .
> I've been lucky on most of the stones I have bought and have only sent one to the engine shop to get trued up on their surface planer , they found that it was harder on their stone than cast iron heads LOL



You did good....$75 is about $70 to much.....and then only worth that for parts to fix some elses saw...450, 455 = BAD.....451E/EV, 490 = GOOD


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Well hello Mr Sunshine!!!! ;-))



Evening Rob, John, Jerry, Robin. 

Had us some good que for dinner.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening Rob, John, Jerry, Robin.
> 
> Had us some good que for dinner.



You had good "what?" for dinner?

That's right. He's from Barcelona.......


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> You had good "what?" for dinner?
> 
> That's right. He's from Barcelona.......



Barcelona? 

Ya know, que, barbecue, BBQ, Bar-B-Que


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> You did good....$75 is about $70 to much.....and then only worth that for parts to fix some elses saw...450, 455 = BAD.....451E/EV, 490 = GOOD



I just didn't want to have that hand give me a cuff behind the ear if I had asked if they'd take 45$$ for it and then hear "You big dummy" LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Real men do not eat Quiche!!


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Real men do not eat Quiche!!



No....no they don't. Somebody try to feed you some quiche?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> No....no they don't. Somebody try to feed you some quiche?



Nope,...never,..just making a dumb statement.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope,...never,..just making a dumb statement.



Dumb....maybe, but very true


----------



## Stem450Husky

little late to the party, but hey guys! anything exciting happening?? opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Barcelona?
> 
> Ya know, que, barbecue, BBQ, Bar-B-Que



BBQ is French from Napoleonic times , they would roast goats on a spit to feed the army , they would skewer the goat from "La barbe aux cul" , drop the aux and the l in cul and it sounds like "Barbecu" not Spanish .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> BBQ is French from Napoleonic times , they would roast goats on a spit to feed the army , they would skewer the goat from "La barbe aux cul" , drop the aux and the l in cul and it sounds like "Barbecu" not Spanish .



Damn, I hate smart people.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Barcelona?
> 
> Ya know, que, barbecue, BBQ, Bar-B-Que



The Barcelona line is from a John Cleese show. 

What you spelled is pronounced "ka". 

And is a question. ;-))

Cue would make sense. Kinda.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> The Barcelona line is from a John Cleese show.
> 
> What you spelled is pronounced "ka".
> 
> And is a question. ;-))
> 
> Cue would make sense. Kinda.....



Smartarse........you and dan can shove it. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The Barcelona line is from a John Cleese show.
> 
> What you spelled is pronounced "ka".
> 
> And is a question. ;-))
> 
> Cue would make sense. Kinda.....



Dang Yuppies ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

I guess its pick on the grape ape night.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Smartarse........you and dan can shove it. Lol



Que???


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Dang Yuppies ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yuppie??

As a Yuppie I'm a yuffie.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Que???



Now that's funny! But to be proper you'd need an upside down question mark in front....


----------



## dancan

Stem450Husky said:


> little late to the party, but hey guys! anything exciting happening?? opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



You're never late to the party if you got plenty of beer LOL
Just don't give any to the "Minor" .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> You're never late to the party if you got plenty of beer LOL
> Just don't give any to the "Minor" .



Speaking of the midget I havent heard much from him


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Now that's funny! But to be proper you'd need an upside down question mark in front....



In Castilian?? You are from Barcelona...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> little late to the party, but hey guys! anything exciting happening?? opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



Dan Smith is partying. Guess who's a no show....


When your parts due in for your 650?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> In Castilian?? You are from Barcelona...



Spanish....middle school...one of the few things I remember.


----------



## Stem450Husky

Plenty of beer here and the wood stove is fired up, nice relaxing night.


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Dan Smith is partying. Guess who's a no show....
> 
> 
> When your parts due in for your 650?



Ha, Im sure Dan is! Hmmm, did dawg not show up? prolly hanging with his "brother's"

Hopefully Ben calls me tomorrow before I have to leave for work. Ill bring the parts and pump in and your new "case" for the 650 in for you.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> Ha, Im sure Dan is! Hmmm, did dawg not show up? prolly hanging with his "brother's"
> 
> Hopefully Ben calls me tomorrow before I have to leave for work. Ill bring the parts and pump in and your new "case" for the 650 in for you.



Yippee!! On the case. 

The dawg could still be in a corner of the parking lot...


----------



## Stem450Husky

Saw is all torn down just waiting on parts. I'm hoping he has a new bearing for the clutch drum, if not Ill bandaid the one I have for now until he gets one in. Anxious to see how much more oil it spews.


----------



## farrell

Speed reading through last to pages........


What's this about a French BBQ'ed yuppie?


----------



## Stem450Husky

farrell said:


> What's this about a French BBQ'ed yuppie?



tastes like chicken!


----------



## husky01

pioneerguy600 said:


> If it has the 3 separate springs that hook onto the holes in the shoes you need to remove the clutch from the crankshaft , unhook each spring using needlenose pliers and replace one spring at a time, the last one will require a little streatching but its not hard really.



Thanks, got it sorted


----------



## Stem450Husky

Pics from the operating table... aka the tailgate of my Ranger LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Speed reading through last to pages........
> 
> 
> What's this about a French BBQ'ed yuppie?



That's yuffie!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That's yuffie!!!



I hate to ask , what is a yuffie? LOL


----------



## Stem450Husky

one more


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I hate to ask , what is a yuffie? LOL



Young urban failure...


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> I hate to ask , what is a yuffie? LOL



well you see its when... nvm I dont wanna get Banned LOL


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> Speed reading through last to pages........
> 
> 
> What's this about a French BBQ'ed *yuffie*?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


>



Glad we got that right....

Hey Adam!


----------



## tbone75

Here is something for Adam.


Guess he can't find any?


I just look out int the yard ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Here is something for Adam.
> 
> 
> Guess he can't find any?
> 
> 
> I just look out int the yard ! LOL



Yep that's what I'm lookin for!!!!!! 
Nice buck!


----------



## farrell

Hey John!

If I get my ohier license can I come huntin at your house?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey John!
> 
> If I get my ohier license can I come huntin at your house?



Sure ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time.
Watching pumpkin chunkin.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time.
> Watching pumpkin chunkin.



That is funny !

Nite jerry

Time for me too ! May have over did it today. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Rob; 
Can't buy the 028S. 

Other purchase!!!!!

Chainsaw related!


----------



## Cantdog

How goes it tonight Rob?? Workin???


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Rob;
> Can't buy the 028S.
> 
> Other purchase!!!!!
> 
> Chainsaw related!



Well poop...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> How goes it tonight Rob?? Workin???



Hey Robin. 

This Rob is working. The other one will tomorrow night. 

We used to follow each other on a CNC lathe. 

He works a big CNC vertical now. But not tonight. 

Only this Rob is working. 

You email on the 028S Rob?


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Robin.
> 
> This Rob is working. The other one will tomorrow night.
> 
> We used to follow each other on a CNC lathe.
> 
> He works a big CNC vertical now. But not tonight.
> 
> Only this Rob is working.
> 
> You email on the 028S Rob?



No got a little side tracked writing out bills, I'll email tomorrow.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> No got a little side tracked writing out bills, I'll email tomorrow.



Yeah. You have to wait for the emailman to send an email.........


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. You have to wait for the emailman to send an email.........



It's a Maryland thing, you wouldn't understand LOL.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> It's a Maryland thing, you wouldn't understand LOL.



You still live in Maryland? Thought you were gonna move. Lol


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> You still live in Maryland. Thought you were gonna move. Lol



Yeah, well ya know.... closer to the squiglavich children in MD.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Heading home. 

Busy week at home and at work. 

Oh well


----------



## tbone75

Good morning SLACKERS !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Good morning SLACKERS !



Slack. Slack. Slack. 

Hey John.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Anybody have an 8" polesaw bar. Any mount. 

Heck even 6"'.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Slack. Slack. Slack.
> 
> Hey John.



Hey Rob


Baileys had them bars for 3.00.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Rob
> 
> 
> Baileys had them bars for 3.00.



You the MAN John !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Very fogy out this morning ! Can't see 10' !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Whew! Caught up finally. Mornin' all!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is funny !
> 
> Nite jerry
> 
> Time for me too ! May have over did it today. LOL



They are getting well over 3000' out of those rigs, that is some serious distance for a 10 lb pumpkin. Some of those rigs are quite ingenious.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Rob
> 
> 
> Baileys had them bars for 3.00.



What are they listed under?


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Mornin all!



Hey Adam!!!

Night Adam!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All......Cloudy and overcast here....but 44 degrees!!! Gotta start framing a house deck this morning......hope we can get it done while the warm weather holds....not going to be all that fast....the house will be post and beam so there will have to be quite a number of mortices framed into box sills and carrying timbers for the tennons on the vertical members.....deck frame is conventional 2 X 12 framing....this was all supposed to been done 2 months ago....but the owner and his wife couldn't agree on the house location on site...she partially dug several foundation holes with the track hoe but hit ledge everytime.......some peoples children!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam!!!
> 
> Night Adam!!!!



Hi rob!

Nite rob!


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
Ended up putting the Christmas tree up last night with the kids and wife. Now if the cat stays out of it, that's a different story.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> What are they listed under?



In the close outs,sorry.


----------



## tbone75

Yes the Slug went back to bed for a while. LOL

Good morning again !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> BBQ is French from Napoleonic times , they would roast goats on a spit to feed the army , they would skewer the goat from "La barbe aux cul" , drop the aux and the l in cul and it sounds like "Barbecu" not Spanish .



Interesting idea Dan..until i found this..

" Most etymologists believe that barbecue derives from the word barabicu found in the language of the Taíno people of the Caribbean and the Timucua of Florida, and entered European languages in the form barbacoa. The word translates as "sacred fire pit."[1] The word describes a grill for cooking meat, consisting of a wooden platform resting on sticks.......

The word barbecue has attracted several inaccurate origins from folk etymology. An often-repeated claim is that the word is derived from the French language. The story goes that French visitors to the Caribbean saw a goat being cooked whole and described the method as barbe à queue, meaning "from beard to tail". The French word for barbecue is also barbecue, and the "beard to tail" explanation is regarded as false by most language experts. The only merit is that it relies on the similar sound of the words, a feature common in folk-etymology explanations. "

wikipedia,for what it's worth ..


----------



## tbone75

Going to be another box packing day ! Got a few things to mail out.


----------



## roncoinc

Finally caught up !

Rob,i may have a bar !


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning all. 

my donor 330 should be here tomorrow. 

all the parts on order at the stealership will be here thursday (impulse, chain catcher, clutch retaining washer, coarse thread screw) 

got another order of dogs to create!

gonna wait till i finish up the 024 before i look at the little Echo.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> my donor 330 should be here tomorrow.
> 
> all the parts on order at the stealership will be here thursday (impulse, chain catcher, clutch retaining washer, coarse thread screw)
> 
> got another order of dogs to create!
> 
> gonna wait till i finish up the 024 before i look at the little Echo.



May get your covers out today.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> my donor 330 should be here tomorrow.
> 
> all the parts on order at the stealership will be here thursday (impulse, chain catcher, clutch retaining washer, coarse thread screw)
> 
> got another order of dogs to create!
> 
> gonna wait till i finish up the 024 before i look at the little Echo.



Good idea,,dint wanna end up with a bunch of saws in boxes you lose track of


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Mark,,this would be nice to have to go with the saw 

B94 Husqvarna Chain Saw Parts List Model 480 | eBay


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good idea,,dint wanna end up with a bunch of saws in boxes you lose track of



There is only 2 that need finished ! LOL Stihl like to fix the little black Homie to auto oil? And the Poulan that needs a P&C. And I know right where they are ! 
Mark helped a lot ! LOL Got a Monkey Wards running !


:msp_razz:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> May get your covers out today.



Take your time. Whenever you get a chance.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> There is only 2 that need finished ! LOL Stihl like to fix the little black Homie to auto oil? And the Poulan that needs a P&C. And I know right where they are !
> Mark helped a lot ! LOL Got a Monkey Wards running !
> 
> 
> :msp_razz:



What flavor pullon John?

Have that crapsman 38cc with good top end.....

Ever figure anything out bout the weedhacker and polesaw?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> What flavor pullon John?
> 
> Have that crapsman 38cc with good top end.....
> 
> Ever figure anything out bout the weedhacker and polesaw?



One of the old 25DA type. Think its a 38cc?

Already have a nice one running,so no hurry on it. LOL And its little brother. LOL


----------



## sefh3

Dan,
This guy needs your help. Go test these lines for him.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/216267.htm

Wonder if his volt meter can go that high????


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> There is only 2 that need finished ! LOL Stihl like to fix the little black Homie to auto oil? And the Poulan that needs a P&C. And I know right where they are !
> Mark helped a lot ! LOL Got a Monkey Wards running !
> 
> 
> :msp_razz:



now WHAT made you think i was reffering to YOU ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> now WHAT made you think i was reffering to YOU ??






Duh !


----------



## tbone75

Was going to the PO,but my truck has a flat ! Brand new tires ! OL been driving it,could be anything?
Had lunch instead. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Was going to the PO,but my truck has a flat ! Brand new tires ! OL been driving it,could be anything?
> Had lunch instead. LOL



Did you try putting air in it?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Was going to the PO,but my truck has a flat ! Brand new tires ! OL been driving it,could be anything?
> Had lunch instead. LOL



It's stihl good. It's only flat on one side..


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Dan,
> This guy needs your help. Go test these lines for him.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/216267.htm
> 
> Wonder if his volt meter can go that high????



If its live he would be fried before he got close enough to take a reading, even at 20-30' from a downed line I have felt pronounced tickling through my rubber chainsaw boots. I have cut more than one live tree off powerlines, don`t do this at home folks, its not worth it. The saws are insulated from lower voltage by their rubber AV mounts but if the voltage is high enough it will jump across 4-5' of space. A fellow from Sheet Harbor just found out the hard way last week.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> One of the old 25DA type. Think its a 38cc?
> 
> Already have a nice one running,so no hurry on it. LOL And its little brother. LOL



I will email you some pics to see if its a match or not


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Finally caught up !
> 
> Rob,i may have a bar !




Many thanks Ol Buddy


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Dan,
> This guy needs your help. Go test these lines for him.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/216267.htm
> 
> Wonder if his volt meter can go that high????



Dan is busy changing the Wikipedia definition of barbecue.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Dan is busy changing the Wikipedia definition of barbecue.



Morning Uncle Mongo ! :msp_smile:


----------



## AU_K2500

Three stealerships and no circlips. In fact, they looked at me funny when I asked for em....pita.....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Three stealerships and no circlips. In fact, they looked at me funny when I asked for em....pita.....



Good thing I didn't mail your box yet ! Should have a used one or two for you.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Good thing I didn't mail your box yet ! Should have a used one or two for you.



Still have one dealer left. Going to call first. If he doesn't have them, then I'll just order them. Doest cost me anything.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Still have one dealer left. Going to call first. If he doesn't have them, then I'll just order them. Doest cost me anything.



Done taped 2 of them to the inside of the box ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Done taped 2 of them to the inside of the box ! LOL



Thank you sir! They're the smaller 10mm ones. Looking forward to getting that box! Lot of good stuff in there!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Thank you sir! They're the smaller 10mm ones. Looking forward to getting that box! Lot of good stuff in there!



They should fit,just took them out of a bruised 024/026 piston. LOL It will be in the mail in just a bit.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning Uncle Mongo ! :msp_smile:



Morning Laddy!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Laddy!!!!!



Uncle Mongo! What's up!?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Uncle Mongo! What's up!?



With dad at the eye doctor. Check your text.


----------



## tbone75

Ron & Mark boxes in the mail !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ron & Mark boxes in the mail !



Get your tire fixed??


----------



## tbone75

UPS just brought me a box from Scott I think?

This is a surprise box !! Its not ticking or have any air holes? Guess I will see what it is? :msp_confused:

Hope I come back? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> UPS just brought me a box from Scott I think?
> 
> This is a surprise box !! Its not ticking or have any air holes? Guess I will see what it is? :msp_confused:
> 
> Hope I come back? :hmm3grin2orange:



Still wear your body armor.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Dan is busy changing the Wikipedia definition of barbecue.



So , since I had time on my hands this morning because a tree fell on the powerlines down the road and killed the leticty (true story) I did some more research into the origins of BBQ and I found a small passage in a very obscure parchment about some cave paintings that a caveman by the name John King the First invented fire and the BBQ at the same time because he was tired of eating rare meat .....










:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Uncle Mongo,,dis watcha lookin fer ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> So , since I had time on my hands this morning because a tree fell on the powerlines down the road and killed the leticty (true story) I did some more research into the origins of BBQ and I found a small passage in a very obscure parchment about some cave paintings that a caveman by the name John King the First invented fire and the BBQ at the same time because he was tired of eating rare meat .....
> :hmm3grin2orange:



And that is how BURNT meat was invented ??


----------



## farrell

Afternoon all!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> UPS just brought me a box from Scott I think?
> 
> This is a surprise box !! Its not ticking or have any air holes? Guess I will see what it is? :msp_confused:
> 
> Hope I come back? :hmm3grin2orange:



Well....?


----------



## Cantdog

Lil' jon came in today......no time to check it out much other than open the box...looked good...good comp.....good winsor B&C....

Also got a box from Uncle Mongo........those look to be pretty nice drills...again no time to really check them out...but also was wrapped in Stihl diapers Thanks for them too...though I don't have any leaky German based saws here at present....


----------



## tbone75

Thanks Scott !! I like these saws !! Guess I need 2 clutch covers ! LOL And AF cover. Compression feels good !

Clutch cover for the 040 too ! Well 2 of them? I will send ya one back,and the flywheel thing. Flywheel thing won't fit. Never seen nothing like this one?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And that is how BURNT meat was invented ??



Much better than RAW !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Lil' jon came in today......no time to check it out much other than open the box...looked good...good comp.....good winsor B&C....
> 
> Also got a box from Uncle Mongo........those look to be pretty nice drills...again no time to really check them out...but also was wrapped in Stihl diapers Thanks for them too...though I don't have any leaky German based saws here at present....



Is that what the packing material with the holes in it is for ??
holes let the sthink out ??
I been starting fires in the woodstove with it !! 
now i know it has a better purpose 
Tnx Robin for filling me in ...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Lil' jon came in today......no time to check it out much other than open the box...looked good...good comp.....good winsor B&C....
> 
> Also got a box from Uncle Mongo........those look to be pretty nice drills...again no time to really check them out...but also was wrapped in Stihl diapers Thanks for them too...though I don't have any leaky German based saws here at present....



Pix ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Much better than RAW !!



You know,,there are countries where people eat slugs,,,,, RAW !!! 


email me for paypal info for contributions to ship John to an all expenses paid vacation to a third world country 
one way ticket only...


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Is that what the packing material with the holes in it is for ??
> holes let the sthink out ??
> I been starting fires in the woodstove with it !!
> now i know it has a better purpose
> Tnx Robin for filling me in ...




Yes they work even better starting a fire after you let a stihl sit on them for a couple days...even light green wood......lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Lil' jon came in today......no time to check it out much other than open the box...looked good...good comp.....good winsor B&C....
> 
> Also got a box from Uncle Mongo........those look to be pretty nice drills...again no time to really check them out...but also was wrapped in Stihl diapers Thanks for them too...though I don't have any leaky German based saws here at present....




Stihl diapers/Husky Depends... ;-))

Wring those drills out and give a report if you will. 

They are too small for my Job work. Haven't had much time for Fun Work lately. 

Enjoy. 

And free resharpening.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Pix ??




Drills or saw or Stihl diapers??? Can't do any of em tonight...home now....everything is at the shop...done for the day...but tomorrow...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You know,,there are countries where people eat slugs,,,,, RAW !!!
> 
> 
> email me for paypal info for contributions to ship John to an all expenses paid vacation to a third world country
> one way ticket only...



So far you are #1 MEENIE for the day ! :msp_sneaky:


Eat SLUGS RAW ! That is just GROSS and MEEN ! :msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yes they work even better starting a fire after you let a stihl sit on them for a couple days...even light green wood......lol



They may,,,,,,but,,,,i dunno if i wanna bring the STHINK into the house ???
may not be good for the chimney also ??


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Stihl diapers/Husky Depends... ;-))
> 
> Wring those drills out and give a report if you will.
> 
> They are too small for my Job work. Haven't had much time for Fun Work lately.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> And free resharpening.



Forgot to say THANKS in my previous post....So THANKS!!!!!!! I like new drills.........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Drills or saw or Stihl diapers??? Can't do any of em tonight...home now....everything is at the shop...done for the day...but tomorrow...



The red Poulan !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Is that what the packing material with the holes in it is for ??
> holes let the sthink out ??
> I been starting fires in the woodstove with it !!
> now i know it has a better purpose
> Tnx Robin for filling me in ...




The soak oil like crazy. Not paper. Hot chips melt into them.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> They may,,,,,,but,,,,i dunno if i wanna bring the STHINK into the house ???
> may not be good for the chimney also ??



Be OK with good quality Stainless Stihl chimney.....I think....'cept for the smell getting them in the house.....don't have that problem at the shop.....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> And that is how BURNT meat was invented ??



Nah , coal and that's how the industrial revolution started LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The red Poulan !! :hmm3grin2orange:




K....try tomorrow after have time to put the B&C on it etc......


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> So far you are #1 MEENIE for the day ! :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> Eat SLUGS RAW ! That is just GROSS and MEEN ! :msp_mad:



OOPPSS,,,,,Johns getting excited,,mst have taken the WRONG blue pill !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> OOPPSS,,,,,Johns getting excited,,mst have taken the WRONG blue pill !!





Stand BACK looks like he's gonna charge.........whoa back there big feller.......


----------



## roncoinc

Uncle Mongo didnt tell me if he wanted that bar ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OOPPSS,,,,,Johns getting excited,,mst have taken the WRONG blue pill !!



Dang ! There both blue pills !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Forgot to say THANKS in my previous post....So THANKS!!!!!!! I like new drills.........



You're welcome. You asked for them. Lol

I've been sharpening drills to nubs for so long I like short drills for most work. 

I do resharpen drills. Had a Darex for years. 

Calming it is, sharpening drills well. 

No it's not a Drill Doctor!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Seems this is for Ron tonight ! 

I will go easy on him,just 40 so far! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Uncle Mongo didnt tell me if he wanted that bar ??



Sorry Ron. Trying to get caught up. 

Kid at work sent a text he had one. Saved postage. 

Thank you for the offer. Didn't know they were around so much. 

You guys are chatty. Post and there is another page!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You're welcome. You asked for them. Lol
> 
> I've been sharpening drills to nubs for so long I like short drills for most work.
> 
> I do resharpen drills. Had a Darex for years.
> 
> Calming it is, sharpening drills well.
> 
> No it's not a Drill Doctor!!!!!!



I keep trying to sharpen drills,just no good at it ! My Uncle is very good at it ! He has tried to teach me ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Stand BACK looks like he's gonna charge.........whoa back there big feller.......



Now THAT was some FREEKING funny !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I keep trying to sharpen drills,just no good at it ! My Uncle is very good at it ! He has tried to teach me ! LOL



Hand sharpening is fine for most work. 

When material gets hard, machine sharpened last longer.


----------



## dancan

I finally have a few 1/4 shaft x 1/4 head , radius head and flat head 6" long carbide burrrrrrrrrssssss


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Stand BACK looks like he's gonna charge.........whoa back there big feller.......



Damn street slugs. Gangs of them!!! 

Wearing colors.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hand sharpening is fine for most work.
> 
> When material gets hard, machine sharpened last longer.



Maybe I could send a few in for sharpening? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Maybe I could send a few in for sharpening? LOL



Of course. Feel free to anytime. 

Didn't need to ask.


----------



## AU_K2500

evening fellas. 

Hey john, careful what you send rob, I sent him something that needed "cleaning up" havent seen it in months LOL LOL LOL.


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> evening fellas.
> 
> Hey john, careful what you send rob, I sent him something that needed "cleaning up" havent seen it in months LOL LOL LOL.



yeah about that... lol jk.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Of course. Feel free to anytime.
> 
> Didn't need to ask.



Thanks Rob , maybe the next box? If I remember? :msp_confused:

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stem450Husky

kinda bummed my H.O. oiler parts didnt show up today


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> yeah about that... lol jk.



have you seen my carb bolt Rob? 

give Rob a good kick in the arse next time you see him....i really need it back. Already paid in full too. lol


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> have you seen my carb bolt Rob?
> 
> give Rob a good kick in the arse next time you see him....i really need it back. Already paid in full too. lol



no I can't say that I have. He wont be here til later tonight, Ill hold his 650 storage "case" hostage until you get the bolt! :yoyo:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Rob , maybe the next box? If I remember? :msp_confused:
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I'll remind you, or I may never see them.


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll remind you, or I may never see them.



yeah Dawg...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> no I can't say that I have. He wont be here til later tonight, Ill hold his 650 storage "case" hostage until you get the bolt! :yoyo:



I'll call Dawg and tell him you're his buddy!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> no I can't say that I have. He wont be here til later tonight, Ill hold his 650 storage "case" hostage until you get the bolt! :yoyo:



preciate it Rob, its like he forgot about it or something....


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll call Dawg and tell him you're his buddy!!



I was his "buddy" the other night after you left early... :alien2:

pain in the bar he is...


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> preciate it Rob, its like he forgot about it or something....



busy guy Rob #1 is lol, of course my shenanigans in the shop probably distract him from things too. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> yeah Dawg...



We have to get him a GPS locator. He could be lost in the woods.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll remind you, or I may never see them.



Your right !


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> We have to get him a GPS locator. He could be lost in the woods.



ha, SATAN BOX!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

nother funny story about the stealership. 

Asked the guy what he recomended for bar size on the 024, he told me the only bar the even fit was a 16".....he really knew his stuff. lol 

i was second in line behind the guy that came in with his poulan electric saw. said it wasnt cuttting "chain must be bad" didnt know chains went "bad" guy behind the counter said ok, lets fix you up. pulled out a loop of brand new STIHL chain, in the box, put it on the saw, said, that ought to help. The guy then asked for 5 more chains, paid, and left.....must be nice to buy 6 chains for you pull-on lectric saw so you dont ever have to sharpen a chain.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> busy guy Rob #1 is lol, of course my shenanigans in the shop probably distract him from things too. LOL



ask him to show you the carb bolt next time you see him.


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> nother funny story about the stealership.
> 
> Asked the guy what he recomended for bar size on the 024, he told me the only bar the even fit was a 16".....he really knew his stuff. lol
> 
> i was second in line behind the guy that came in with his poulan electric saw. said it wasnt cuttting "chain must be bad" didnt know chains went "bad" guy behind the counter said ok, lets fix you up. pulled out a loop of brand new STIHL chain, in the box, put it on the saw, said, that ought to help. The guy then asked for 5 more chains, paid, and left.....must be nice to buy 6 chains for you pull-on lectric saw so you dont ever have to sharpen a chain.



'Merica...


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> ask him to show you the carb bolt next time you see him.



writing myself a note now


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> busy guy Rob #1 is lol, of course my shenanigans in the shop probably distract him from things too. LOL



Half the reason I went to work, I always tried to pick on someone different each day ! LOL Other half was the money. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> writing myself a note now



im laughing just thinking about it. Dont think Rob appreciated it....maybe, i dont know. Care to weigh in #1?


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> Half the reason I went to work, I always tried to pick on someone different each day ! LOL Other half was the money. LOL



sounds like my reasoning! except we pick on one particular person.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Your right !



Hey John !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> sounds like my reasoning! except we pick on one particular person.



There is always one that sticks out just asking for it ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ran across these again today ! Need to put the saws under them ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John !!!!



you going to just ignore the carb bolt comments?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> you going to just ignore the carb bolt comments?



He thinks it will go away ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> There is always one that sticks out just asking for it ! :hmm3grin2orange:



there is quite a few in here, *shakes head* makes me wonder sometimes...


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> you going to just ignore the carb bolt comments?



he's gonna tell his momma on you! :rolleyes2:


----------



## tbone75

What happen to Rotten Ron-AKA-MEEN SMURF ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> he's gonna tell his momma on you! :rolleyes2:



His momma will kick his azz ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Half the reason I went to work, I always tried to pick on someone different each day ! LOL Other half was the money. LOL



Now you dont have to work and pick on EVERYBODY !!


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> His momma will kick his azz ! :hmm3grin2orange:



something like this... :rant::msp_scared::beat-up:


----------



## Stem450Husky

roncoinc said:


> Now you dont have to work and pick on EVERYBODY !!



not all at once LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ran across these again today ! Need to put the saws under them ! LOL



They go to one of them saws in a box ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now you dont have to work and pick on EVERYBODY !!



:msp_wub:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> They go to one of them saws in a box ??



2 - :msp_wub:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now you dont have to work and pick on EVERYBODY !!



Like.......YOU..............have any room to talk ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Like.......YOU..............have any room to talk ! :msp_sneaky:



I HAVE a job !!

official stihl disser and general picker on-'er. and general meeny,,when Jerry aint around or his protega' aunty Dan.


----------



## tbone75

I did sharpen a chain and dress a bar today ! Plus tinkered with that 2 stroke tiller !

Unboxed a saw and parts,plus mailed out saw parts !

That counts as saw work !




More than i did yesterday. :msp_mellow:


----------



## Stem450Husky

roncoinc said:


> I HAVE a job !!
> 
> official stihl disser and general picker on-'er. and general meeny,,when Jerry aint around or his protega' aunty Dan.



otherwords a professional cup stacker? LOL j/k


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> He thinks it will go away ! :hmm3grin2orange:


hes not that lucky....



Stem450Husky said:


> he's gonna tell his momma on you! :rolleyes2:


he wouldnt stoop to that level.....would he?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I HAVE a job !!
> 
> official stihl disser and general picker on-'er. and general meeny,,when Jerry aint around or his protega' aunty Dan.



Ya got me there ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> hes not that lucky....
> 
> 
> he wouldnt stoop to that level.....would he?



maybe, depends on how much poop was in his cheerio's this morning :cool2:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hes not that lucky....
> 
> 
> he wouldnt stoop to that level.....would he?



No chance ! Momma would kick him good for whining !


----------



## Stem450Husky

Rob #2 just walked into the shop... its about time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> Rob #2 just walked into the shop... its about time!!!!!!!!!



4 hrs. late ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stem450Husky

I reminded him about the carb bolt


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> Rob #2 just walked into the shop... its about time!!!!!!!!!



dont forget about the carb bolt....hehehehe


----------



## AU_K2500

carb bolt, carb bolt, carb bolt, carb bolt, carb bolt, carb bolt


----------



## tbone75

Got these too , plus a new tank for my 038 ! Stihl needs a carb kit.

Only asked for a MAG II sticker. LOL Got a little extra,as usual ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> I reminded him about the carb bolt



He seems to have a lot of them? Sure sends enough them out !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Got these too , plus a new tank for my 038 ! Stihl needs a carb kit.
> 
> Only asked for a MAG II sticker. LOL Got a little extra,as usual ! LOL



are those stencils? or stickers. that would be pretty sweet if you could sand down an aluminum name plate, and then repaint it to look like the original screen printing.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> are those stencils? or stickers. that would be pretty sweet if you could sand down an aluminum name plate, and then repaint it to look like the original screen printing.



Stickers, if I was REAL careful I could make a stencil out of them. :msp_mellow:


----------



## Stem450Husky

Hey Mark, It was under his coffee cup...


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Stickers, if I was REAL careful I could make a stencil out of them. :msp_mellow:



they look good, they come from scoot?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> Hey Mark, It was under his coffee cup...



Now your just showing off...


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> they look good, they come from scoot?



Yep , bout a year ago ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

so when will my carb bolt be refurbished?


----------



## tbone75

Meen Smurf and Aunt Dan go to bed? Not together ! Just the same time ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> so when will my carb bolt be refurbished?



He said its a secret.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> He said its a secret.



im not a big fan of those.....or surprises.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> Hey Mark, It was under his coffee cup...



It takes up to 48 to bolt pipes up. 

Mark, the big bolts hold the pump and motor down. Lol

I threw the Ol coffee cup away. Get right on that Lil bolt. 

A nut will spin right on.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> It takes up to 48 to bolt pipes up.
> 
> Mark, the big bolts hold the pump and motor down. Lol
> 
> I threw the Ol coffee cup away. Get right on that Lil bolt.
> 
> A nut will spin right on.



now THATS a bolt! 

what size is it anyway?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> now THATS a bolt!
> 
> what size is it anyway?



1 1/2-6


----------



## sefh3

Evening everyone.
I see you all been chatty tonight.
John, I hope you can use that saw. I have no need for it and I know you like those saws.
Did the clutch cover fit the 040?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> 1 1/2-6


 so what that make the one i sent you? 15/16"-8?


----------



## sefh3

That ole Bosch setup fanwheel looks like the one off my 07S. 
I don't have any extra of those cups though. I figured the 040 was first
and the 041 was second the starters should be close.


----------



## Stem450Husky

Ou812


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> 1 1/2-6



I feel bad for the guy using that 2" impact to tighten those up.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> so what that make the one i sent you? 15/16"-8?



1"-7


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> Ou812



Van Halen?


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> I feel bad for the guy using that 2" impact to tighten those up.



"Go get the bolts" can mean a minute or two. 

Some setups mean 3/4 ton of bolts. 

Yeah the big impacts are a workout, but it would be Hel without them. Lol


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening everyone.
> I see you all been chatty tonight.
> John, I hope you can use that saw. I have no need for it and I know you like those saws.
> Did the clutch cover fit the 040?



I do like them saws ! Thanks Scott ! I owe you for that one !

Yes the clutch cover fits perfect ! I will send the one back with the starter cup.


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> Van Halen?



break it down and say it... O U 8 1 2 / oh you ate one too

just some shop b.s. lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Van Halen?



You're thinking 5150?


----------



## tbone75

Yous is all nuts !


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> You're thinking 5150?



OU812 is a a van halen album as well.


----------



## tbone75

Looked over my 026 PRO tonight. :msp_sad: Flywheel end of the crank is twisted off. Got another crank,but don't know if its a 024,024 super or 026? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looked over my 026 PRO tonight. :msp_sad: Flywheel end of the crank is twisted off. Got another crank,but don't know if its a 024,024 super or 026? LOL



Let me know if you need a crank, check yours out first and if its not the same let me know.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> OU812 is a a van halen album as well.



yes and they SUCK ! LOL Never liked them at all?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Looked over my 026 PRO tonight. :msp_sad: Flywheel end of the crank is twisted off. Got another crank,but don't know if its a 024,024 super or 026? LOL



Measure the connecting rod. The 024S and 026 are the same. The 024 is shorter.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Let me know if you need a crank, check yours out first and if its not the same let me know.



HI Jerry,
How you been lately?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Let me know if you need a crank, check yours out first and if its not the same let me know.



Thanks Jerry ! Shouldn't be hard to find one of them. Usually numbers on the crank isn't there?


----------



## sefh3

Stem450Husky said:


> break it down and say it... O U 8 1 2 / oh you ate one too
> 
> just some shop b.s. lol



Is that like an
id ten t


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jerry ! Shouldn't be hard to find one of them. Usually numbers on the crank isn't there?



Yes but some of them 024 and 026 are stamped with the same numbers.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Measure the connecting rod. The 024S and 026 are the same. The 024 is shorter.



Didn't see it at first when I got the saw? The P&C look like new in it,was wondering why they stripped it. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> HI Jerry,
> How you been lately?



Been doing good, busy with life and all. Not much working on saws but did a good bit of cutting a couple weeks back.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yes but some of them 024 and 026 are stamped with the same numbers.



OK , I will measure the rod ! LOL 




That may bring out perves? LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been doing good, busy with life and all. Not much working on saws but did a good bit of cutting a couple weeks back.



Trust me. I know that feeling. Seems like everynight there is something going on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jerry ! Shouldn't be hard to find one of them. Usually numbers on the crank isn't there?



I think you might just have to measure the connecting rod as Scott mentioned. There will be numbers on the crank but since these saws are both 1121 series the cranks are almost identical. The 026 and 024 super use the 1121 030 0405 crank and the regular 024 uses the 1121 030 0400 crank.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been doing good, busy with life and all. Not much working on saws but did a good bit of cutting a couple weeks back.



Could be a good thing? Haven't sent the 064 to you yet ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think you might just have to measure the connecting rod as Scott mentioned. There will be numbers on the crank but since these saws are both 1121 series the cranks are almost identical. The 026 and 024 super use the 1121 030 0405 crank and the regular 024 uses the 1121 030 0400 crank.



Thanks Jerry ! I will just check both !


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Is that like an
> id ten t



Funny story my major was Industrial Design....ID. I worked in the shop for extra money at night. Kept it open for students. Something didn't work or they were being morons. Wed tell in it was an ID ten T error. Maybe 1 in 10 got it or took the time to spell it out.


----------



## Stem450Husky

boogity boogity boogity


----------



## Stem450Husky

its also kinda like I We Tall Did


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> boogity boogity boogity



You two so called "machinists" get that bolt cleaned up yet? I coulda done it, but i thought y'all could use something constructive to do


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> its also kinda like I We Tall Did



Your sofa king we tall did.


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> boogity boogity boogity



What movie was that from?


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> What movie was that from?



idk about a movie but doesn't Darrel Waltrip say it when a Nascar race starts?


----------



## tbone75

I got my old truck back, wanted to go drag me a log up to try saws out on. Now its been raining for 2 days so I can't get down and back out of the woods !


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> idk about a movie but does Darrel Waltrip say it when a Nascar race starts?



That be it ! LOL What a goof ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> yes and they SUCK ! LOL Never liked them at all?



Only concert I ever walked out of. 

Very Plastic. No passion. 

Had a couple of good songs. Just like the blues better


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> You two so called "machinists" get that bolt cleaned up yet? I coulda done it, but i thought y'all could use something constructive to do



nope, been too busy watching this casing spin...






and staring at the big red button... :yoyo:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Could be a good thing? Haven't sent the 064 to you yet ! LOL



LOL,....I have an 066 that I havn`t even started yet, did put a bar and chain on it and filled it with fuel and oil. Last 4-5 saws I got I haven`t started yet.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,....I have an 066 that I havn`t even started yet, did put a bar and chain on it and filled it with fuel and oil. Last 4-5 saws I got I haven`t started yet.



Your worse than me !! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> You two so called "machinists" get that bolt cleaned up yet? I coulda done it, but i thought y'all could use something constructive to do



Mongo only pawn on game.....


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Mongo only pawn on game.....



Mongo SMASH!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Het Jerry!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your worse than me !! :msp_ohmy:



I hope to get some time this winter to overhaul some of the 47 saws I have waiting to be looked at. I did get 5 up and running nicely last month.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,....I have an 066 that I havn`t even started yet, did put a bar and chain on it and filled it with fuel and oil. Last 4-5 saws I got I haven`t started yet.



Would help if I could get Jay to send some parts? Haven't seen or heard anything from him in a while now?
Hope hes OK ?

I have found a few more parts ! Getting closer !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Het Jerry!!!!



Hey uncle Rob,...you working this evening?
I am, on a glass of JD and a bag of Natchos.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Would help if I could get Jay to send some parts? Haven't seen or heard anything from him in a while now?
> Hope hes OK ?
> 
> I have found a few more parts ! Getting closer !



It has been a while since I heard from Jay, he does go silent sometimes, I do hope he is ok.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I did clean off one of my Mac 15`s today, added a little fuel and that thing popped off on the 3rd pull, smoked a bit but ran great, idles like it did 5-6 years ago , last time it was started and run through some wood.

[video]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-WC-QRNtOQbI/SILJAIdq7uI/AAAAAAAAAf0/_dOTWw7N3HI/s576/IMG_0876.jpg?gl=US[/video]


----------



## tbone75

Got one for Jerry and one for Scott to get ready to go. Just trying to round up nuff parts. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I did clean off one of my Mac 15`s today, added a little fuel and that thing popped off on the 3rd pull, smoked a bit but ran great, idles like it did 5-6 years ago , last time it was started and run through some wood.



Good thing I haven't found any of them I like ! No room left any where around here !

Could take some over to the garage,but soon as I did I would need it ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good thing I haven't found any of them I like ! No room left any where around here !
> 
> Could take some over to the garage,but soon as I did I would need it ! LOL



It is my uncles saw, my mothers brother, I got some of his Mac`s , a couple of 15`s and a real nice 250. His newer saws he pawned off for bottle money.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is my uncles saw, my mothers brother, I got some of his Mac`s , a couple of 15`s and a real nice 250. His newer saws he pawned off for bottle money.



To bad, I have known a few people like that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> To bad, I have known a few people like that.



Yeah,...he had it bad and lost everything he ever owned. He died destitute and wouldn`t take any help or advice from his family.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,...he had it bad and lost everything he ever owned. He died destitute and wouldn`t take any help or advice from his family.



Sure sad , but you can't help someone that won't help them selves.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time..



Nite Jerry !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bailing out off work early.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Bailing out off work early.



Show up late and leave early ! Nice job ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got in bed for an hr, dang cat gets me up to let it out! Back to bed another cat wants out ! Now I have 3 out of 4 cats out !

Back to bed again !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Show up late and leave early ! Nice job ! LOL



It all helps, building time...


----------



## dancan

zzzZlakerzzz !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slacquer!! It's French.


----------



## dancan

Pepe LePew would pronounce it "Slackaire" .
Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan!!

Back woke me up. 

The slacking will lull me back to sleeeeeeeeepppppp....


----------



## roncoinc

YAAAAAAWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN............................

not a good night.......


----------



## roncoinc

DOLMAR Chainsaw


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> DOLMAR Chainsaw



Go get it.


----------



## sefh3

Morning all!!!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Go get it.



To far away...


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Fellas. Homie 330 should be here today from N.C. if its in good enough shape, i might just take the parts i need to get the first one running, and then buy piece parts to get the second one running.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning Fellas. Homie 330 should be here today from N.C. if its in good enough shape, i might just take the parts i need to get the first one running, and then buy piece parts to get the second one running.



CAD at its worst, buying parts saws to fix other saws and then buying parts or other parts saws to fix the original parts saws. Believe me know, it started 10 years ago when I wanted to fix a 116 Sachs Dolmar that my brother damaged on me. It needed too many parts to buy separately so I by chance tracked down a source of very good non running Sachs saws. I ended up buying 27, one at at time. Each saw I got needed only one small part or sometimes nothing at all to get it running perfectly, I was at # 12 before I actually got a saw I stripped for parts, the rest I bought just to have spare parts for the 13 I now had running.....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> CAD at its worst, buying parts saws to fix other saws and then buying parts or other parts saws to fix the original parts saws. Believe me know, it started 10 years ago when I wanted to fix a 116 Sachs Dolmar that my brother damaged on me. It needed too many parts to buy separately so I by chance tracked down a source of very good non running Sachs saws. I ended up buying 27, one at at time. Each saw I got needed only one small part or sometimes nothing at all to get it running perfectly, I was at # 12 before I actually got a saw I stripped for parts, the rest I bought just to have spare parts for the 13 I now had running.....LOL



Wow......


----------



## jerrycmorrow

guten morgen fellow saw tards.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> guten morgen fellow saw tards.



Yup, guten morgen.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

finished re-ringing my pp375 last night. afraid i may not have lubbed the p&c enough cause when i started it the first time it was very hesitant to run. didn't goose it but just let it work its way through the hesitation. seems to run good now though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> finished re-ringing my pp375 last night. afraid i may not have lubbed the p&c enough cause when i started it the first time it was very hesitant to run. didn't goose it but just let it work its way through the hesitation. seems to run good now though.



Did you clean or hone the bore first.?


----------



## tbone75

Hello Slackers ! Running kinda late today ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Seems I found some of that missing sleep ! Sure having a rough time getting moving . Sure don't like sleeping half the day away ! Just the way I am I guess. LOL Got to go with the flow. LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you clean or hone the bore first.?



yeah. cleaned it with hot soapy water, blew it off with the compressed air, put a little bit of mix oil on the bore and rings before assembling. but let it sit for a day before final assembly of carb, muff, and covers


----------



## tbone75

Some serious SLACKERS today !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Some serious SLACKERS today !



Once you DO get up you're noisy enough!!!!

Hey John!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Once you DO get up you're noisy enough!!!!
> 
> Hey John!!!!!!



:hmm3grin2orange:

I try to let everyone know I am stihl here !

Morning Rob !


----------



## tbone75

Finally got that guy to give me a price on the Husky brush saw. Wants 200.00 for it , and he will do dome trading ! Gotcha ! 

250R or R250? Bringing it over Fri. evening for me to look it over.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Finally got that guy to give me a price on the Husky brush saw. Wants 200.00 for it , and he will do dome trading ! Gotcha !
> 
> 250R or R250? Bringing it over Fri. evening for me to look it over.



DOME trading ???

you got domes to trade ???


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> DOME trading ???
> 
> you got domes to trade ???



Darn auto orre f!!!!











Autocorrect.....


----------



## roncoinc

I was busy today.
got the camera over the shop finished installed.
now fot 360 deg around the yard. 
now for the remote controlled 30/06 with lazer dot !!
three cams are remote controlled pan and tilt.
found today i have alarm set to sensitive on the saw shop,starting the dump truck next to it set it off !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I was busy today.
> got the camera over the shop finished installed.
> now fot 360 deg around the yard.
> now for the remote controlled 30/06 with lazer dot !!
> three cams are remote controlled pan and tilt.
> found today i have alarm set to sensitive on the saw shop,starting the dump truck next to it set it off !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url]http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?[/url]
> attachmentid=265530&stc=1&d=1354654039



Nice work Ron.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> I was busy today.
> got the camera over the shop finished installed.
> now fot 360 deg around the yard.
> now for the remote controlled 30/06 with lazer dot !!
> three cams are remote controlled pan and tilt.
> found today i have alarm set to sensitive on the saw shop,starting the dump truck next to it set it off !!



nice work. You got an eye on the trailer holding all your Stihls I see....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah. cleaned it with hot soapy water, blew it off with the compressed air, put a little bit of mix oil on the bore and rings before assembling. but let it sit for a day before final assembly of carb, muff, and covers




If you did not hone it or scuff it up with sandpaper then you have not done any damage even if you did not oil it much. I have put together saws dry with new pistons and rings into used cylinders that were neither honed or buffed and they started and ran without doing any damage at all.


----------



## husky01

What is the easiest way to split the crank shaft/gasket on a 394?


----------



## dancan

jerrycmorrow said:


> guten morgen fellow saw tards.



Gluten free you say !


----------



## pioneerguy600

husky01 said:


> What is the easiest way to split the crank shaft/gasket on a 394?



The easiest way is to have someone with the eperience and the tools necessary to do the job for you. If you really want to do it yourself then you need some tools to work with. Some sort of a case splitter is the best route to go for pulling the case halves apart, a source of heat to heat the case halves to facilitate the bearings coming out of the case. An electric hair dryer, heat gun or a propane torch will work fine to heat the case halves, they swell quickly and the steel bearings will pull out easily.


----------



## sefh3

Ron,
Do you have night vision on those camera's also?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you did not hone it or scuff it up with sandpaper then you have not done any damage even if you did not oil it much. I have put together saws dry with new pistons and rings into used cylinders that were neither honed or buffed and they started and ran without doing any damage at all.



nope. no honing or scuffing. looked really shiny. was surprised when it actually reflected an image. none of the other jugs i've opened can do that. if i can get even a small glimmer of light to reflect or refract i'm happy; so long as my nail doesn't snag. thanks for the response.


----------



## Stem450Husky

well howdy dooooooooooooo.

hows everybody on this warm winter day?


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> Some serious SLACKERS today !



Monday is over with, time to relax for the rest of the week. No sense in hurrying the end of the world LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> well howdy dooooooooooooo.
> 
> hows everybody on this warm winter day?



Just fine thank you. How is #2 doing this afternoon?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron,
> Do you have night vision on those camera's also?



Yes,,on all of them..
two have 108 IR led's,,one has 36 IR led's,,one has 72 IR led's..
the one's with the most are the one that have a longer area to cover..
heres a night pic of three..
dont look as good in pic as on monitor..
camera dont take good pix of led monitor.
upper right is to shop,i can see the door handle on it live,,over 100 ft away.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Yes,,on all of them..
> two have 108 IR led's,,one has 36 IR led's,,one has 72 IR led's..
> the one's with the most are the one that have a longer area to cover..
> heres a night pic of three..
> dont look as good in pic as on monitor..
> camera dont take good pix of led monitor.
> upper right is to shop,i can see the door handle on it live,,over 100 ft away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url]http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?[/url]
> attachmentid=265560&stc=1&d=1354660487



Damn Ron. You trade that Volvo in for an H3?


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> Just fine thank you. How is #2 doing this afternoon?



Hi Mark. I'm good, thanks. Still no oiler parts for my 650 though  but on the flip I have a long night of working on casing's again, so its an easy night.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Just fine thank you. How is #2 doing this afternoon?



#2 ???

is that in the sitting position ??

so,,,your saying he is an a??

or,,he is full of what ???


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Damn Ron. You trade that Volvo in for an H3?



I would NEVER trade my swedish made car for a CHEVY !!!


----------



## Stem450Husky

roncoinc said:


> #2 ???
> 
> is that in the sitting position ??
> 
> so,,,your saying he is an a??
> 
> or,,he is full of what ???



LOL

no "Uncle" Rob is #1

I'm Rob #2, just makes it easier to keep track of who's talkin to who


----------



## roncoinc

Used a couple of Scoots stencils on a bar today.
damn he does good work !!
peel em off,stick em on,rub em down,paint,peel off..
maybe i used to big of one on this bar ??
or wrong color ??
meh,,who cares,,,shoulda asked him for some say " sthinky "


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> #2 ???
> 
> is that in the sitting position ??
> 
> so,,,your saying he is an a??
> 
> or,,he is full of what ???



Been waiting for someone to catch that one ! 

Speaking of that, time to go eat.  Got to put some in to get some out !


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Damn Ron. You trade that Volvo in for an H3?



Ron has all the fun toys.


----------



## roncoinc

Stem450Husky said:


> LOL
> 
> no "Uncle" Rob is #1
> 
> I'm Rob #2, just makes it easier to keep track of who's talkin to who



So,,your saying Rob is a "richard" ?? and not a robert ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I would NEVER trade my swedish made car for a CHEVY !!!



Chevy Tahoe to be exact


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Used a couple of Scoots stencils on a bar today.
> damn he does good work !!
> peel em off,stick em on,rub em down,paint,peel off..
> maybe i used to big of one on this bar ??
> or wrong color ??
> meh,,who cares,,,shoulda asked him for some say " sthinky "



That looks great !! Can't wait to try mine out !

You should have ask for that says " Ron's Stihls "


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Been waiting for someone to catch that one !
> 
> Speaking of that, time to go eat.  Got to put some in to get some out !



To much Dew and it's Rob#1
to much to eat and Rob#2 ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That looks great !! Can't wait to try mine out !
> 
> You should have ask for that says " Ron's Stihls "


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> To much Dew and it's Rob#1
> to much to eat and Rob#2 ??



Dew looks the same either way ? :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



You seem to have a LOT of them :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Almost done with the little tiller,stihl waiting on the new primer bulb.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron has all the fun toys.



Toy's ?? what toy's ??

when ya git old and retarted like John and i and osama pays you every month ya can git some yurself 
one of the %47


----------



## tbone75

Got a line on the fan wheel I guess its called for the 040. Cleaned it up a little and tore the carb apart, it looks good inside? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Almost done with the little tiller,stihl waiting on the new primer bulb.



Ya need that to make Rob#1 get flowing ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Toy's ?? what toy's ??
> 
> when ya git old and retarted like John and i and osama pays you every month ya can git some yurself
> one of the %47



I just want your old Vette ! That sucker is SHARP !


----------



## Stem450Husky

roncoinc said:


> So,,your saying Rob is a "richard" ?? and not a robert ??



first name Richard, last name Noggin :jester:


----------



## roncoinc

I see Sparky sitting on the side not getting involved..

go stick yur tounge on a battery and see what SPARK is like !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ya need that to make Rob#1 get flowing ??



Yea , sometimes you need a little help in starting ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> first name Richard, last name Noggin :jester:



Thought sure Ron would say that ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Found some Dubliner yesterday had to try it because of the posts about it , Mmmmm good stuff !
Found some Makers Mark on sale yesterday , 4$ a quart off , had to try it , Mmmmm good stuff !
John , the wife made chicken nuggets for supper , I'm sure if you tried it you'd say , Mmmmm good stuff ! Glad Rob 1 sent me some serrateded knives LOL


----------



## tbone75

The little pesky deer that stays in the yard around here kicked the bucket today? OL found it laying out behind the house. Looks like it chit its self to death? Looks real bad ! Couldn't find any holes in it. I drug it way down the hill away from the house. Been here all summer,no idea what happen to it?


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> The little pesky deer that stays in the yard around here kicked the bucket today? OL found it laying out behind the house. Looks like it chit its self to death? Looks real bad ! Couldn't find any holes in it. I drug it way down the hill away from the house. Been here all summer,no idea what happen to it?



you sure the bucket didn't kick it? that sucks, its neat having wildlife around the house. Young deer?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Found some Dubliner yesterday had to try it because of the posts about it , Mmmmm good stuff !
> Found some Makers Mark on sale yesterday , 4$ a quart off , had to try it , Mmmmm good stuff !
> John , the wife made chicken nuggets for supper , I'm sure if you tried it you'd say , Mmmmm good stuff ! Glad Rob 1 sent me some serrateded knives LOL



Don't care for chicken much. Nuggets are even worse ! Pieces and parts ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> The little pesky deer that stays in the yard around here kicked the bucket today? OL found it laying out behind the house. Looks like it chit its self to death? Looks real bad ! Couldn't find any holes in it. I drug it way down the hill away from the house. Been here all summer,no idea what happen to it?



The cycle of life with mother nature .
Coyotes will be around soon .


----------



## Stem450Husky

dancan said:


> The cycle of life with mother nature .
> Coyotes will be around soon .



might be stage 1 of the apocalypse... zombie deer in training!


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> you sure the bucket didn't kick it? that sucks, its neat having wildlife around the house. Young deer?



This years,been hanging around the yard since it was born. It wouldn't run from anyone. LOL It didn't like the cats? Would stomp at them. LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Don't care for chicken much. Nuggets are even worse ! Pieces and parts ! LOL



Did I say chicken nuggets , I meant charcoal nuggets .


----------



## AU_K2500

Well chit. No 330 today expected delivery was today. But as far as tracking goes the last scan was the 30th.....in NC.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The cycle of life with mother nature .
> Coyotes will be around soon .



Been hearing them the last month or so again. Haven't heard them for several months. OL seen one run across the road about a mile away few days ago.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Did I say chicken nuggets , I meant charcoal nuggets .



Thats better !


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> This years,been hanging around the yard since it was born. It wouldn't run from anyone. LOL It didn't like the cats? Would stomp at them. LOL



ever see this? 

[video=youtube;KgUdnjifpbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgUdnjifpbc[/video]


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> might be stage 1 of the apocalypse... zombie deer in training!



That the same as zombie Ron's ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> ever see this?
> 
> [video=youtube;KgUdnjifpbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgUdnjifpbc[/video]



Can't get videos,dial up. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I just want your old Vette ! That sucker is SHARP !



Well ya AINT gettin it !! 

and to BAd ya caint watch this video  :tongue2:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IkVK-1sA2xA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Well ya AINT gettin it !!
> 
> and to BAd ya caint watch this video  :tongue2:



Ron , #1 tonight LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Found some Dubliner yesterday had to try it because of the posts about it , Mmmmm good stuff !
> Found some Makers Mark on sale yesterday , 4$ a quart off , had to try it , Mmmmm good stuff !
> John , the wife made chicken nuggets for supper , I'm sure if you tried it you'd say , Mmmmm good stuff ! Glad Rob 1 sent me some serrateded knives LOL



That dubliner is good cheese man,,aint it ??


----------



## roncoinc

Stem450Husky said:


> you sure the bucket didn't kick it? that sucks, its neat having wildlife around the house. Young deer?



Got to near Johns shop and contracted " stihlitosis ",, kill about anything !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well ya AINT gettin it !!
> 
> and to BAd ya caint watch this video  :tongue2:
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IkVK-1sA2xA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



:msp_angry:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> That dubliner is good cheese man,,aint it ??



Yes it is !
First bite was , "hmm , I'm not sure" but after a few seconds it "Mmmm , that good cheese " .


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Well ya AINT gettin it !!
> 
> and to BAd ya caint watch this video  :tongue2:
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IkVK-1sA2xA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Never took you as a parrohead, ron


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> Can't get videos,dial up. LOL



poop... well the deer protects its fawn, and flogs the chit outta the cat and the dog LOL, neither one was harmed.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That the same as zombie Ron's ? :msp_w00t:



I know i'm a dear,,the rest is due to the med's ,, YOU'r excuse ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got to near Johns shop and contracted " stihlitosis ",, kill about anything !!



It did stay close ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , #1 tonight LOL



Sorry Dan,,you wuz slackin so i had to fill in with Jerry noe been around


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I know i'm a dear,,the rest is due to the med's ,, YOU'r excuse ??



Cotton Candy ! :msp_w00t:

You seen my desk ! Freaking drug store !

Think I was hatched? LOL


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> Cotton Candy ! :msp_w00t:
> 
> You seen my desk ! Freaking drug store !
> 
> Think I was hatched? LOL



share the wealth!

dont give any to Rob #1 though, he'll be like a kitten on meth!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Cotton Candy ! :msp_w00t:
> 
> You seen my desk ! Freaking drug store !



Good , send some up here , I had to use the stash I saved for you last week but I didn't want to tell you , I've got xrays and another visit tomorrow am so I may get a doctors note for some more sugary goodness LOL .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Good , send some up here , I had to use the stash I saved for you last week but I didn't want to tell you , I've got xrays and another visit tomorrow am so I may get a doctors note for some more sugary goodness LOL .



Can't share ! Only have nuff to get there! How I am going to get back here? I know they will kick me out soon as they catch me! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> share the wealth!
> 
> dont give any to Rob #1 though, he'll be like a kitten on meth!



He can't sit stihl can he ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

hey John, did they give you an expected delivery on that box to texas?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sorry Dan,,you wuz slackin so i had to fill in with Jerry noe been around



Like he needs any help ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey John, did they give you an expected delivery on that box to texas?



Third Tuesday of next week !


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> He can't sit stihl can he ! :hmm3grin2orange:



negative uttahere2:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Third Tuesday of next week !



huh? third tuesday?


----------



## AU_K2500

the trumpf at work
View attachment 265569


And this is the smaller of the two.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Like he needs any help ! :msp_rolleyes:



Well , I am feeling a little low , must be a touch of the DiverHuuskeetickulitos


----------



## Stem450Husky

pictures do my machine no justice...

the chuck is 49"


----------



## AU_K2500

burning some 14GA. just a bunch of tie straps, but i think its pretty neat. 
[video=youtube_share;m3mwMYiiPKs]http://youtu.be/m3mwMYiiPKs[/video]


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , I am feeling a little low , must be a touch of the DiverHuuskeetickulitos



Ever think it was that new bottle you picked up? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Cantdog

Here ya go John....as you asked...some pics of the Lil' Jon.....went over it a bit this afternoon....has hardly been used.....not even drive tooth marks in the spur..Foam air filter was fuzzed out...gotta make another one..other than that I believe it to be a fine running shelf queen....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> pictures do my machine no justice...
> 
> the chuck is 49"



Can't see much. LOL Its big !


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> burning some 14GA. just a bunch of tie straps, but i think its pretty neat.
> [video=youtube_share;m3mwMYiiPKs]http://youtu.be/m3mwMYiiPKs[/video]



Won't play for me , says it's private , whacha hidin' ???


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Ever think it was that new bottle you picked up? :msp_rolleyes:



Nope ....That just seems to smooth things out but has not affected my opinion on saws LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Won't play for me , says it's private , whacha hidin' ???



I have it restricted to residents of the US....and mexico. you know, people I can trust! lol


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Here ya go John....as you asked...some pics of the Lil' Jon.....went over it a bit this afternoon....has hardly been used.....not even drive tooth marks in the spur..Foam air filter was fuzzed out...gotta make another one..other than that I believe it to be a fine running shelf queen....LOL!!!



Thing looks new ! I would have grabbed it ! LOL

#38cc I am sure too!


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> I have it restricted to residents of the US....and mexico. you know, people I can trust! lol



Ever hear of the Acadian Mex.......That's it I'm changing muh avatar , so much for bein' nice ....


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> I have it restricted to residents of the US....and mexico. you know, people I can trust! lol




I dunno Sparky...last time I checked Maine was stihl in the US..........all I get is "This Video is Private" Too.......and the background is just gray "ant races".....or as us northerners would say "snow"........


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I have it restricted to residents of the US....and mexico. you know, people I can trust! lol



Leaves Slugs out too ! :msp_sad:


----------



## dancan

There , now I feel better .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Well , I am feeling a little low , must be a touch of the DiverHuuskeetickulitos



If you quit eating the BAR nuts you wouldnt have that problem !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> There , now I feel better .



Fart?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a good day, piled a cord of hardwood on the wood hauler this afternoon and took it down to my friend. Had a helper show up to unload it quickly and then we went inside and watched some video`s from Burning Man. Came time to leave and he dug out a saw that belonged to my friend that passed away a short while ago, seems it would not start since he passed away. Got home and thought I would give it a try, 3 pulls over and it was running like a top.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Here ya go John....as you asked...some pics of the Lil' Jon.....went over it a bit this afternoon....has hardly been used.....not even drive tooth marks in the spur..Foam air filter was fuzzed out...gotta make another one..other than that I believe it to be a fine running shelf queen....LOL!!!



NICE 32cc pewlan man !!
welcome to the club ! 
ya can cut the filters out of about anythin.
i got a red one sez crapsman on it,,pull the sticker off and have scoot make a new one ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ever hear of the Acadian Mex.......That's it I'm changing muh avatar , so much for bein' nice ....



WHEN have you ever been "nice" ??
oh,,i remember,,that time you got sick ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been a good day, piled a cord of hardwood on the wood hauler this afternoon and took it down to my friend. Had a helper show up to unload it quickly and then we went inside and watched some video`s from Burning Man. Came time to leave and he dug out a saw that belonged to my friend that passed away a short while ago, seems it would not start since he passed away. Got home and thought I would give it a try, 3 pulls over and it was running like a top.



Sounds like a great day Jerry !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been a good day, piled a cord of hardwood on the wood hauler this afternoon and took it down to my friend. Had a helper show up to unload it quickly and then we went inside and watched some video`s from Burning Man. Came time to leave and he dug out a saw that belonged to my friend that passed away a short while ago, seems it would not start since he passed away. Got home and thought I would give it a try, 3 pulls over and it was running like a top.



May be some kind of " connection " involved ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a great day Jerry !



Better than a lot of them I have put in....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NICE 32cc pewlan man !!
> welcome to the club !
> ya can cut the filters out of about anythin.
> i got a red one sez crapsman on it,,pull the sticker off and have scoot make a new one ??



32cc ? 

I have 2 different shades of orange ones ! One saws Whiz the other ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> May be some kind of " connection " involved ??



Maybe, it was my saw until around two years ago, a Sachs Dolmar 115, pristine condition.


----------



## roncoinc

Oh man..............

Just finished eating...........

OL's kid decided to come up and cook for us tonight..
all that money she spent for all those years sending him to all them schools showed it's results tonight..
after 8 years he coulda been a doctor instead of a chef but he likes food better,and it shows !!

sirloin tips,marinated in jack daniels and maple syrup....
on the barbie.... 
rice pilaf of his own creation inluding the MOST expensive spice in the world,,i happen to have on hand..
salad of green and red stuff with fresh goat cheese...home made salad dressing from MY secret recipie,,includes olive oil and dessert balsamic vinigar and secret ingrediants..
the kid showed his stuff tonite..
probly best meal i have had in a year or more,,outside the times he cooks here.. 
where he works they are trying to reign him in,,he cost them to much in ingrediant cost and the people eat to much..
he even makes his own croutons for the salad..makes the bread first for the garlic bread.
UUUURRRPPPPPPPP......................


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> NICE 32cc pewlan man !!
> welcome to the club !
> ya can cut the filters out of about anythin.
> i got a red one sez crapsman on it,,pull the sticker off and have scoot make a new one ??



'cordin to Acres.....sposed to be 34.4cc or 2.1 cid ......don't cheat me outta 2.4cc!!! When ya got that few ccs every one counts!!!!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh man..............
> 
> Just finished eating...........
> 
> OL's kid decided to come up and cook for us tonight..
> all that money she spent for all those years sending him to all them schools showed it's results tonight..
> after 8 years he coulda been a doctor instead of a chef but he likes food better,and it shows !!
> 
> sirloin tips,marinated in jack daniels and maple syrup....
> on the barbie....
> rice pilaf of his own creation inluding the MOST expensive spice in the world,,i happen to have on hand..
> salad of green and red stuff with fresh goat cheese...home made salad dressing from MY secret recipie,,includes olive oil and dessert balsamic vinigar and secret ingrediants..
> the kid showed his stuff tonite..
> probly best meal i have had in a year or more,,outside the times he cooks here..
> where he works they are trying to reign him in,,he cost them to much in ingrediant cost and the people eat to much..
> he even makes his own croutons for the salad..makes the bread first for the garlic bread.
> UUUURRRPPPPPPPP......................



Ron I would even say that sounds good ! LOL

What it is the spice? Sure I never heard of it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 'cordin to Acres.....sposed to be 34.4cc or 2.1 cid ......don't cheat me outta 2.4cc!!! When ya got that few ccs every one counts!!!!!!LOL!!!!



See ! I have no idea what the hell I am talking about ! :msp_w00t:

Thought the kind with that filter cover were 38cc ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Take my parents to dinner and 6 pages!!!!

Got to go to work soon.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Ron I would even say that sounds good ! LOL
> 
> What it is the spice? Sure I never heard of it ! LOL



Saltpetre ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ron I would even say that sounds good ! LOL
> 
> What it is the spice? Sure I never heard of it ! LOL



Saffron.....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Saltpetre ??



Nah.............Heard of that one ! Also good for making black powder ! LOL


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Take my parents to dinner and 6 pages!!!!
> 
> Got to go to work soon.



Dawg is wondering where you are


----------



## tbone75

Little Poulan wannabes ! LOL A Wright,Wizz and Craptsman plus the Poulans ! LOL

Ron sent me the one in the box. LOL Sorry Ron,been robbing parts off it !

Robin that lil red one would look nice with my others! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> Dawg is wondering where you are



Anything from McDonalds?


----------



## AU_K2500

Video should work now....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Saffron.....



Never heard of that one?

No I don't get out much. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> Dawg is wondering where you are



He may go in for a couple hours? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never heard of that one?
> 
> No I don't get out much. LOL



Purple saffron crocus.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Anything from McDonalds?



No ! ............. Burger King !


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Anything from McDonalds?



No thanks, I'm good. opcorn:


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> No ! ............. Burger King !



No, Arby's!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Purple saffron crocus.



Sounds Yuppish ! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> No, Arby's!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds Yuppish ! :msp_biggrin:



Not as bad as crimson and clover....LOL


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> Sounds Yuppish ! :msp_biggrin:



you mean, sounds Yuffie-ish LOL


----------



## tbone75

The 2 Poulans are good runners,the others are waiting there turn. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> you mean, sounds Yuffie-ish LOL



Little over a red neck Slugs head ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Sparky officially checking in....


No saw news, waiting on parts. 


Need to dig into the Echo. Doesn't need much


----------



## tbone75

Auntie Dan went to bed,Pappy Smurf is drooling on the key board again,Pit Bull must have fell out of his chair,Sparky is looking for some spark,Uncle Mongo is trying to find his way to work,#2 is just waiting on food! Rest of yas ??? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 32cc ?
> 
> I have 2 different shades of orange ones ! One saws Whiz the other ??



yeh,,most 32cc,,,check acres..some 36cc,few AV models 38cc.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Sparky officially checking in....
> 
> 
> No saw news, waiting on parts.
> 
> 
> Need to dig into the Echo. Doesn't need much



Maybe by the end of the week?

Well.........................get the Eeko running !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> 'cordin to Acres.....sposed to be 34.4cc or 2.1 cid ......don't cheat me outta 2.4cc!!! When ya got that few ccs every one counts!!!!!!LOL!!!!



My bad,,34,36 and 38cc.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> yeh,,most 32cc,,,check acres..some 36cc,few AV models 38cc.



Sure run good for being that small! You ever port one?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Maybe by the end of the week?
> 
> Well.........................get the Eeko running !



Mostly likely need a carb kit. Could use a clutch cover. Not sure what else. Pretty clean.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Maybe by the end of the week?
> 
> Well.........................get the Eeko running !



Never did tell me what third Tuesday means


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Never did tell me what third Tuesday means



Forgot to ask? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Heres the 38cc one,i have a couple nice ones.

Model Profile: S25CVA


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Forgot to ask? LOL



Smartarse....lol. judging by the one or two other things you've sent I'd guess Saturday. Lol


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!

( tm. roncoinc )


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!
> 
> ( tm. roncoinc )



Night Ron.


----------



## sefh3

Geezzz I take the OL out to dinner. Drop her off the to Dr. (she needs a sleep study done Sleep Apnea) I get home and 6 pages later I get caught up.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!
> 
> ( tm. roncoinc )



Time!! 
Roncoinc ™©®

I think these should cover you.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!
> 
> ( tm. roncoinc )



Nite Da........er Ron ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Geezzz I take the OL out to dinner. Drop her off the to Dr. (she needs a sleep study done Sleep Apnea) I get home and 6 pages later I get caught up.



That stuff is no fun at all! Hope they giver her some help!


----------



## tbone75

Sitting here started smelling smoke? Went to check the stove :msp_scared: Basement is all smokey? Guess I was trying to burn it to low,plus its raining. My pipe chimney must have got to cold to draft right? Opened it up a little,going good again. Got the doors and windows open to clear it out ! Suppose to get colder tonight,so I started it up,trying to keep from running me out of the house ! Should have just waited till morning I guess.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> That stuff is no fun at all! Hope they giver her some help!



CPAP machines do wonders. If she can get over the suffication feeling she'll be alright. It takes time to get used to it.


----------



## sefh3

Nice Avatar Dan. I like it!!!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Sitting here started smelling smoke? Went to check the stove :msp_scared: Basement is all smokey? Guess I was trying to burn it to low,plus its raining. My pipe chimney must have got to cold to draft right? Opened it up a little,going good again. Got the doors and windows open to clear it out ! Suppose to get colder tonight,so I started it up,trying to keep from running me out of the house ! Should have just waited till morning I guess.



64* on Monday and 30* for tomorrow. Oh what fun.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> 64* on Monday and 30* for tomorrow. Oh what fun.



64 here yesterday too. LOL 60 today 32 tonight !


----------



## sefh3

It rained most of the day today so it wasn't that warm here.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> It rained most of the day today so it wasn't that warm here.



Looks like rain and or snow the next few days here . :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you ever going to do any saw work? LOL I know your about a year behind ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Looks like rain and or snow the next few days here . :msp_angry:



Yeah they are calling for it tomorrow night.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yeah they are calling for it tomorrow night.



Your up there close to the big lakes,you should be getting snow ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Your up there close to the big lakes,you should be getting snow ! :msp_rolleyes:



Yeah I know. Hopefully we get some. Our water table is really low. The Great Lakes are a few feet lower than they should be.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you ever going to do any saw work? LOL I know your about a year behind ! LOL



I did build 5 last month,2 of them were 026`s, 2 were 036`s and a 044 but that is just the tip of the iceberg, I have 47 more to get up and running and the pile is only getting higher. The thing is,...I really don`t need any more running saws....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> I did build 5 last month,2 of them were 026`s, 2 were 036`s and a 044 but that is just the tip of the iceberg, I have 47 more to get up and running and the pile is only getting higher. The thing is,...I really don`t need any more running saws....LOL



i can always help alleviate some of the burden....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I did build 5 last month,2 of them were 026`s, 2 were 036`s and a 044 but that is just the tip of the iceberg, I have 47 more to get up and running and the pile is only getting higher. The thing is,...I really don`t need any more running saws....LOL



Did you NEED any more running saws ten years ago? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yeah I know. Hopefully we get some. Our water table is really low. The Great Lakes are a few feet lower than they should be.



I heard that,just not good at all!


----------



## tbone75

I wonder just how many on AS need any more saws? LOL

May be a couple? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> i can always help alleviate some of the burden....



Show up with a truck.


----------



## tbone75

Mark you going to paint the 024 all up?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Did you NEED any more running saws ten years ago? :msp_rolleyes:



Ten years ago I might have had 50 running saws.....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Show up with a truck.



How big of truck? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I wonder just how many on AS need any more saws? LOL
> 
> May be a couple? LOL



Only the noobies...LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Show up with a truck.



ill send you a pallet and some shrink wrap, and Madix's customer ID for any number of LTL and Freight carriers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How big of truck? :msp_rolleyes:



A one ton high cube van would make a dent.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ten years ago I might have had 50 running saws.....:msp_rolleyes:



You piled them up in a hurry ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Mark you going to paint the 024 all up?



ill wait and see what the covers look like. and get it running first. dont know how i feel about painting plastic.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A one ton high cube van would make a dent.



OK !


Mark pick me up on the way by !


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Show up with a truck.



LTL aint gonna work, might need truckload. Con-way run to Canada?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You piled them up in a hurry ! :msp_w00t:



About the same rate you are going....LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> ill wait and see what the covers look like. and get it running first. dont know how i feel about painting plastic.



Top covers look almost new,clutch cover looks like chit ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> LTL aint gonna work, might need truckload. Con-way run to Canada?



Never heard of it but not shure, plenty of big shipping companies up here run down stateside but the cost is really high.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> About the same rate you are going....LOL



I slowed down,stihl may have to take some to the big garage! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Top covers look almost new,clutch cover looks like chit ! LOL



im excited to see them. that saw is really clean, minus some browning near the muffler, pretty normal from what ive seen.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never heard of it but not shure, plenty of big shipping companies up here run down stateside but the cost is really high.



Think he means the rail road? LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> im excited to see them. that saw is really clean, minus some browning near the muffler, pretty normal from what ive seen.



Sounds like a better clutch cover is all you will need?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> im excited to see them. that saw is really clean, minus some browning near the muffler, pretty normal from what ive seen.



Clutch covers take paint really well, new ones are $60. up here, Bryce sells used ones for an average of $30.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think he means the rail road? LOL



Never heard of Con way so it could be Air lines for all I know. Best rates on shipping I have found is still road transport.
I would never ship anything by rail again, stuff can take months to get here and end up going all over the country to get here. They are also the only outfit I know of that could loose a car and not be able to tell where it went, when it went missing or where it went missing. Owner was there to see it loaded, paid shipping in full and two years later was still fighting to get his money back.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Think he means the rail road? LOL



LTL is Less Than Load....one or two pallets, Freight basically. you pay by size and weight. 

Truckload is exactly that, you "own" the whole trailer, you can fill it as much or as little as youd like. 

Con-Way is a major carrier, they do both.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a better clutch cover is all you will need?



ill use the one your sending for now. If i find a replacement, Id like it to be a Stihl replacement.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Clutch covers take paint really well, new ones are $60. up here, Bryce sells used ones for an average of $30.



Bryce?


----------



## pioneerguy600

My nephew is a manager at a major courier company shipping world wide. He told me of a story where he shipped a 27' sailboat from NS to Texas for 0 dollars.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never heard of Con way so it could be Air lines for all I know. Best rates on shipping I have found is still road transport.
> I would never ship anything by rail again, stuff can take months to get here and end up going all over the country to get here. They are also the only outfit I know of that could loose a car and not be able to tell where it went, when it went missing or where it went missing. Owner was there to see it loaded, paid shipping in full and two years later was still fighting to get his money back.



We got rail cars in ever day at work to unload. You wouldn't think the could hurt something like a 40,000 lb. coil of steel, but they can make a mess of them!


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Bryce?



Yeah, he`s the best source of used chainsaw parts on your side of the border.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My nephew is a manager at a major courier company shipping world wide. He told me of a story where he shipped a 27' sailboat from NS to Texas for 0 dollars.



Must be nice to be able to do that! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> We got rail cars in ever day at work to unload. You wouldn't think the could hurt something like a 40,000 lb. coil of steel, but they can make a mess of them!



I can see things getting damaged but how the heck can you loose a Mercedes limo....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, he`s the best source of used chainsaw parts on your side of the border.



He gets them to you fast too!


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, he`s the best source of used chainsaw parts on your side of the border.



chainsawr.com? i dont know Bryce. care to fill me in.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can see things getting damaged but how the heck can you loose a Mercedes limo....LOL



Bet that went to a chop shop! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Must be nice to be able to do that! LOL



Stuff can be done when you have an inside tract, if they send out a rig with a partial load then the managers can toss in a few extra`s on the sly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> chainsawr.com? i dont know Bryce. care to fill me in.



I can`t post his business addy on here, I will send you a PM.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stuff can be done when you have an inside tract, if they send out a rig with a partial load then the managers can toss in a few extra`s on the sly.



That would be handy!

Just crate up them Huskys and send them my way ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bet that went to a chop shop! LOL



Went somewhere, durn rail company lost it between here and BC.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> chainsawr.com? i dont know Bryce. care to fill me in.



He has lots of stuff on flea bay.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> He has lots of stuff on flea bay.



someone just send me a PM or email...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That would be handy!
> 
> Just crate up them Huskys and send them my way ! LOL



They would end up in a storage site somewhere in your State but they would not be delivered to you. You would have to collect them from that site.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> They would end up in a storage site somewhere in your State but they would not be delivered to you. You would have to collect them from that site.



that is NO problem at all!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Went somewhere, durn rail company lost it between here and BC.



They do loose stuff a lot ! Sent 10 cars of steel to Fla. once? Suppose to go to Ohio ! LOL They were only traveling 100 miles ! LOL Took a 2,000 mile side track! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They would end up in a storage site somewhere in your State but they would not be delivered to you. You would have to collect them from that site.



I would go get them ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> someone just send me a PM or email...



Done.


----------



## tbone75

As much as I want lots more saws,I really don't need any more for a while ! LOL I have to get a bunch of these running !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They do loose stuff a lot ! Sent 10 cars of steel to Fla. once? Suppose to go to Ohio ! LOL They were only traveling 100 miles ! LOL Took a 2,000 mile side track! LOL



That is only a short side trip. I had some steel siding rolled in the Province next to us,NB. Then had it shipped by train to NS. It took a trip out to BC, then down through the States back to the Eastern seaboard on up through NY, Maine to Toronto, then back through NB and finally to me 5 months later....LOL
The crateing had stamps on it from most every province of Canada and State in the US.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to call time.


----------



## tbone75

Its just so much fun getting these old broken saws running again ! LOL

Makes no difference I can't run them much. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to call time.



Getting late up there! Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is only a short side trip. I had some steel siding rolled in the Province next to us,NB. Then had it shipped by train to NS. It took a trip out to BC, then down through the States back to the Eastern seaboard on up through NY, Maine to Toronto, then back through NB and finally to me 5 months later....LOL
> The crateing had stamps on it from most every province of Canada and State in the US.



That is NUTS !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> As much as I want lots more saws,I really don't need any more for a while ! LOL I have to get a bunch of these running !



lemme help you with that.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> lemme help you with that.



Come on up and work on them ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Where'd everyone go??

Special on the oprah channel??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Where'd everyone go??
> 
> Special on the oprah channel??



Spice channel ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Spice channel ! LOL



Oprah on the spice channel...

I just threw up in my mouth a little.....


----------



## Stem450Husky

I'm still here... at work...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> I'm still here... at work...



Ditto.....

At least I don't have to watch oprah on the spice channel!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Puttin wood in the stoves and checking the weather.......looks like rain in the AM...looks like a shop day....later.... after I wake up...again..LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

#1 Rob has a sick mind! To even think of such a sick thing ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Puttin wood in the stoves and checking the weather.......looks like rain in the AM...looks like a shop day....later.... after I wake up...again..LOL!!!



Weather sucks here too! Sure cooled down ! 

Didn't even try to sleep tonight,couple naps today. LOL Maybe I will sleep tonight?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Oprah on the spice channel...
> 
> I just threw up in my mouth a little.....



Only a little? :msp_mellow:


----------



## tbone75

Morning Auntie Dan !









Slacker !


----------



## dancan

This like the satellite radio thing ???
24hr continuous ????
The HuusKaJunq channel with Abba playing non stop ????


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> This like the satellite radio thing ???
> 24hr continuous ????
> The HuusKaJunq channel with Abba playing non stop ????



Sorta sumpin kinda like that?


Them women in ABBA were hot looking back in the day! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> This like the satellite radio thing ???
> 24hr continuous ????
> The HuusKaJunq channel with Abba playing non stop ????



This is Johnny Fever.......signing off....


----------



## dancan

Hey John , Rob !
You guys see that Mainer walk by on his way back to bed ? What a zzzZZZlaker ......
John , the wife found that 2 gravols put her to sleep when she can't find it ....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> This is Johnny Fever.......signing off....



Going to be dreaming about Oprah aintcha ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sorta sumpin kinda like that?
> 
> 
> Them women in ABBA were hot looking back in the day! LOL



Vision and judgement was blurred back then ....How many wives have you had ???


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , Rob !
> You guys see that Mainer walk by on his way back to bed ? What a zzzZZZlaker ......
> John , the wife found that 2 gravols put her to sleep when she can't find it ....



Whats dat?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Going to be dreaming about Oprah aintcha ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I won't sleep for a week now!!!!

Thanks John!!!!!

Hope you dream of Janet Reno on a teddy!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I won't sleep for a week now!!!!
> 
> Thanks John!!!!!
> 
> Hope you dream of Janet Reno on a teddy!!!!!



Now that is MEEN and NASTY ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Whats dat?



Gravol is for motion and seasickness , it makes some people drowsy , I'm not advocating to use it for sleep but she has better success with gravol than over the counter sleepaids .


----------



## tbone75

You Oopra and Janet ! :msp_scared: You are one sick puppy !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Now that is MEEN and NASTY ! :msp_sneaky:



You silver tongued devil...... ;-))


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Now that is MEEN and NASTY ! :msp_sneaky:



Go back to post http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/160653-4777.htm#post3987365


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Gravol is for motion and seasickness , it makes some people drowsy , I'm not advocating to use it for sleep but she has better success with gravol than over the counter sleepaids .



Never heard of that one? Never needed anything for motion sickness.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!!!

Hey Dan!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Go back to post http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/160653-4777.htm#post3987365



He started the Oopra stuff ! I only mentioned a special channel! LOL

That I am not allowed to watch BTW !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John !!!!
> 
> Hey Dan!!!!!



Hey Rob ! !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You silver tongued devil...... ;-))



Sick puppy ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> He started the Oopra stuff ! I only mentioned a special channel! LOL



YOU mentioned spice channel within 5 posts of the word oprah. 

Crime against humanity.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> YOU mentioned spice channel within 5 posts of the word oprah.
> 
> Crime against humanity.



I can see why you work in the sewer ! :hmm3grin2orange:


You put the 2 together ! Sick Sick Sick !


----------



## tbone75

Can we get back to chainsaws ! I am getting sick feeling ! :msp_mellow:


----------



## dancan

I know what John's up to , he's drinkin' Redbull instead of the Dew so he can post all night to get the page count up .
I suppose that is a better thing to do than to go downstairs and work on all them HuusqaPullans he has .


----------



## tbone75

Wait till Pappy Smurf wakes up and reads all that crap! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I know what John's up to , he's drinkin' Redbull instead of the Dew so he can post all night to get the page count up .
> I suppose that is a better thing to do than to go downstairs and work on all them HuusqaPullans he has .



I was down there working on a Steel last night !


----------



## tbone75

Auntie Dan sniffing around!


----------



## dancan

Git some !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Git some !



:msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

Hopen' is a female , you been in the basement with them HuusQaPewlawns too long .


----------



## tbone75

Rest of the Slackers must be sleeping good ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hopen' is a female , you been in the basement with them HuusQaPewlawns too long .



You lost me?

Dun told ya was workin on a Steel last night! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Did all I can on the 040 for now. Need to dig out something else to work on today?


----------



## dancan

I know that but we all know what the bulk of your inventory is , at least the ones you've shown us , not sure what's in all them boxes though .
Daum , sure is hard to break in new work boots with a swollen ankle .


----------



## dancan

Shoe laces aint long enough on one boot .......


----------



## arborealbuffoon

When you got a bunch of Steals, there's no time to sleep. By the time you make enough dough to pay for the parts AND put 'em back together........oh, nevermind......

Say, John....you oughtta be seein' a couple boxes on yer stoop pretty quick....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Shoe laces aint long enough on one boot .......



Well ya gots all that extry metal in there ! DUH !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Can we get back to chainsaws ! I am getting sick feeling ! :msp_mellow:



Check your email for my saw case. Ron found it for me.


----------



## tbone75

arborealbuffoon said:


> When you got a bunch of Steals, there's no time to sleep. By the time you make enough dough to pay for the parts AND put 'em back together........oh, nevermind......
> 
> Say, John....you oughtta be seein' a couple boxes on yer stoop pretty quick....



I like boxes ! LOL Its a baby J-Red ! And a half ! LOL The runner is going to a buddy. LOL He wanted mine! NO ! LOL

Them Steels are pricey to fix ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Check your email for my saw case. Ron found it for me.



Huge sucker !


----------



## tbone75

That took forever?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Huge sucker !



But easy to pick up. Holds gas and oil. 

Tomorrow I'll sort it out. 

Eating herring now. Yum!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> But easy to pick up. Holds gas and oil.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll sort it out.
> 
> Eating herring now. Yum!!!!



Never tried Herring? May be good? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Never tried Herring? May be good? LOL



Marinated in wine or cream.


----------



## tbone75

Daughter just called ! Been in labor since 12:30 last night ! 

This will be great,its also my Dads birthday today ! 

Be back sometime?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Daughter just called ! Been in labor since 12:30 last night !
> 
> This will be great,its also my Dads birthday today !
> 
> Be back sometime?



Good luck and God Bless!!!


----------



## dancan

Herring | Fish, Seafood & Meal

Yup , we got that .


----------



## arborealbuffoon

*Congrats John*

I am jealous! My single remaining goal in life is to live long enough to become a Grandpa.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Daughter just called ! Been in labor since 12:30 last night !
> 
> This will be great,its also my Dads birthday today !
> 
> Be back sometime?




opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Daughter just called ! Been in labor since 12:30 last night !
> 
> This will be great,its also my Dads birthday today !
> 
> Be back sometime?



Congrats. Keep us posted.


----------



## roncoinc

Grampy slug ?? LOL !!!


----------



## roncoinc

" ... herring, the bait of choice for lobsters ...... "


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Daughter just called ! Been in labor since 12:30 last night !
> 
> This will be great,its also my Dads birthday today !
> 
> Be back sometime?



Congrats to You and your Family John.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Hows everybody doing today?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Hows everybody doing today?



going down to the coast today and scratch up some seafood.
oysters,mussels,maybe some clams.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> going down to the coast today and scratch up some seafood.
> oysters,mussels,maybe some clams.



Lucky sob. ;-)) 

Good luck Ron.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> " ... herring, the bait of choice for lobsters ...... "



Bait for Mongo. Hey Ron. 

Hey Mark.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Bait for Mongo. Hey Ron.
> 
> Hey Mark.



Uncle Mongo? Whatcha doing up this early/late? 

Ron, you suck....


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Bait for Mongo. Hey Ron.
> 
> Hey Mark.



I do have to say the herring in cream sauce with the onions do go great on chips !


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Uncle Mongo? Whatcha doing up this early/late?
> 
> Ron, you suck....





:msp_confused: just cause i gave ya a creamsickle ??


----------



## roncoinc

" Spinach, Green Pea, Mushroom Quiche spiked with Smoked Herring "

MMmmm.........


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> :msp_confused: just cause i gave ya a creamsickle ??



No, I could look beyond that. 


You going out and harvesting fresh seafood. You could at least share.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> No, I could look beyond that.
> 
> 
> You going out and harvesting fresh seafood. You could at least share.



OK,,
i will put your name on a couple oysters...............



then EAT them !!!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> OK,,
> i will put your name on a couple oysters...............
> 
> 
> 
> then EAT them !!!



Gee, what a pal! Lol


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Not much goin on here........

John check your email!

Picked up the new rifle last night! Got to go get scope mounts and ammo yet......

Glanced at Craigslist for saws no joy


----------



## AU_K2500

Sweet, just checked tracking, 330 will be here today. All parts for the 024 in the mail, even B&C coming from Illinois.


----------



## farrell

Bunch of slackers today!


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> Bunch of slackers today!



No joke.


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> No joke.



How's mark today?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> " Spinach, Green Pea, Mushroom Quiche spiked with Smoked Herring "
> 
> MMmmm.........



Baby spinach and fresh peas. Shredded Dubliner on top....

I'm getting NH fishing seasons on line. 


You are a cold man..... ;-))


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> How's mark today?



Pretty good. Staying busy. How bout yourself?


Hey uncle mongo!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Uncle Mongo? Whatcha doing up this early/late?
> 
> Ron, you suck....



Hey Mark. Grocery shopping after staying late at work. 

Nobody in stores. Getting saws ready for today. 

Hey Ron!!

Hey Adam!!

Hope all is going well with johns daughter.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Mark. Grocery shopping after staying late at work.
> 
> Nobody in stores. Getting saws ready for today.
> 
> Hey Ron!!
> 
> Hey Adam!!
> 
> Hope all is going well with johns daughter.





Getting saws ready? What's today?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Getting saved ready? What's today?



Go to my brothers FIL to buck up dead Locust. 

Forgot didn't I.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Go to my brothers FIL to buck up dead Locust.
> 
> Forgot didn't I.



Nice, looking forward to doing some cutting myself. Closer to end of year. Some big cedars.




And yes .......you did! Lol


----------



## farrell

No BS'ing gettin done here today without lil buddy John!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Baby spinach and fresh peas. Shredded Dubliner on top....
> 
> I'm getting NH fishing seasons on line.
> 
> 
> You are a cold man..... ;-))



Didnt get to many oysters,only 65 of em 
was windy and disturbed the surface of the water so i couldnt see them hiding.
once in awhile could see one run by.









The OL likes mussels so we got a CHIT load of them !!


----------



## roncoinc

No word from Grampy slug yet ??


----------



## Stem450Husky

I'm Baccccccccccccck... Hey all!


----------



## farrell

Hi Ron!

Hi Rob#2!

I see auntie lurking down below!


----------



## Stem450Husky

anything new and exciting in AS world today?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Well ya gots all that extry metal in there ! DUH !





farrell said:


> Bunch of slackers today!



I wasn't slackin'!
I was busy gettin' my picture taken .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> I wasn't slackin'!
> I was busy gettin' my picture taken .



Shiney!!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stem450Husky

hey look, we match... almost :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

That sure is fancy looking !
You got me beat on fancy , I got you beat on quantity LOL


----------



## Stem450Husky

dancan said:


> That sure is fancy looking !
> You got me beat on fancy , I got you beat on quantity LOL



haha, bet my scar is cooler lookin though


----------



## dancan

Ron , you up here tryin' to sell that Oh 34 ??


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Ron , you up here tryin' to sell that Oh 34 ??




I think he said it was for "Export Only"


----------



## dancan

Stem450Husky said:


> haha, bet my scar is cooler lookin though



Probably but I got 2 long ones and 5 divots from the external fixator LOL .

The surgeon is pleased with the bone growth and that none of the 14 pins/screws broke or popped out of the 2 plates so I'm now off of weight restrictions except no running , jumping or lifting crazy weight LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Self loading and unloading on the bigger laser
View attachment 265812


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , you up here tryin' to sell that Oh 34 ??



Nope,,mines a STUPOR


----------



## roncoinc

AHA !!

got outta shuckin oysters,, OL gonne steam em a little to make a stew,open real easy thay way


----------



## dancan

John must be a granddad by now and I'd bet he ran out of steam and dozed off , what are the box delivery guys gonna do , circle his property till the lights come on ??


----------



## dancan

Hey Sparky , a Homie for your collection .


----------



## Stem450Husky

dancan said:


> Probably but I got 2 long ones and 5 divots from the external fixator LOL



holy chit! after I got the staples out (13 total) the cut was about 3" long down my wrist, now 5 years later its just under 2" long by 1/4" wide.

the weird part is, in July 22 of '04 my left lung collapsed, 3 years later I broke my wrist the exact same day July 22, 2007. Sadly, one year and a day later a close friend of mine got killed in a motorcycle accident :msp_sad:


----------



## Scooterbum

Anybody heard from Gabby?


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> Self loading and unloading on the bigger laser
> View attachment 265812



Neat! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

dancan said:


> Probably but I got 2 long ones and 5 divots from the external fixator LOL .
> 
> The surgeon is pleased with the bone growth and that none of the 14 pins/screws broke or popped out of the 2 plates so I'm now off of weight restrictions except no running , jumping or lifting crazy weight LOL



glad to hear it. good on ya. now, go run and jump while carrying something heavy.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> Neat! :msp_thumbup:



I'll try to catch it in action next time. Pretty cool stuff!

Well, LP out did himself.... I thought the box was a little heavy


----------



## Cantdog

Scooterbum said:


> Anybody heard from Gabby?




Nope.......he probably passed out from all the breathing...to much oxygen you know........


----------



## dancan

Epidural so he'd have no back pain and could get a nights sleep ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> John must be a granddad by now and I'd bet he ran out of steam and dozed off , what are the box delivery guys gonna do , circle his property till the lights come on ??



He will have UPS,DHL,USPS,FEDEX,,in a big traffic jam in the driveway !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

au_k2500 said:


> i'll try to catch it in action next time. Pretty cool stuff!
> 
> Well, lp out did himself.... I thought the box was a little heavy



and ???????????????????????


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> and ???????????????????????



And what.....? The box was heavy....bunch of bricks. Jokes on him, I needed something to cut with the cutoff! Lol


----------



## roncoinc

Oh durn !!

ate Mark's oysters and didnt even take a pic !!!


----------



## roncoinc

Teaching an oyster to check for spark 
i named him "sparky" caught on quick too.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Oh durn !!
> 
> ate Mark's oysters and didnt even take a pic !!!



hope they were good!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Teaching an oyster to check for spark
> i named him "sparky" caught on quick too.



dont you mean sparky #2....??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Teaching an oyster to check for spark
> i named him "sparky" caught on quick too.





Oh Man.... Ronzo.....I never had Ballantine backwash out my nose before......I don't think any went back in the can.....but my wiskers are wet and my eyes are watering......damn good one just the same........just make sure he has 0.012" air gap........


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Oh durn !!
> 
> ate Mark's oysters and didnt even take a pic !!!



Ever microwave oysters???

Bunch of locust cut. Ready to burn. 

Got a free meal. Nice folks.


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Got a free meal.



Can I have your Sheetz bag? :sword:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> Can I have your Sheetz bag? :sword:



The one with sweet and sour and a napkin in it??lol


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> The one with sweet and sour and a napkin in it??lol



you want a piece of candy Rob? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, ITS SATAN CANDY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stem450Husky

:computer2: wake up guys, we're slackin!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> dont you mean sparky #2....??



Nope,,the bivalve is smarter than the biped so it get's #1


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,the bivalve is smarter than the biped so it get's #1



Ouch.....


----------



## roncoinc

Should be interesting when i introduce sparky#1 to DCD 
hope they get along and not fight..
they could be a big help fixin saws,,,, DCD good at holding beers and sparky workin on coils 
DCD decided to winter up in the shop,,good to have a guard duck watching the place ...


----------



## roncoinc

Stem450Husky said:


> :computer2: wake up guys, we're slackin!



Nuttin from Grampaw slug yet !!


----------



## tbone75

Finally !!! Grandpa Slug is home! Grandson and Mom doing fine ! 
What a day!! Poor kid , 18hrs. of labor !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Finally !!! Grandpa Slug is home! Grandson and Mom doing fine !
> What a day!! Poor kid , 18hrs. of labor !!



Congrats Grampa Slug, that was a long labor but sometimes that`s the way it goes. Hope all are fine and the little one crys loudly.


----------



## Cantdog

Congrats Grampy John.....Glad everything went OK.....even though long........


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Congrats Grampa Slug, that was a long labor but sometimes that`s the way it goes. Hope all are fine and the little one crys loudly.



He cried very well ! LOL 7lb 6 oz 20" long !!


----------



## tbone75

Grandpa is hurting like I never hurt before! Just too much of a day sitting and standing around ! 

But it was worth every second !! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Grandpa is hurting like I never hurt before! Just too much of a day sitting and standing around !
> 
> But it was worth every second !! :msp_thumbsup:



Congrats lil buddy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He cried very well ! LOL 7lb 6 oz 20" long !!



Big enough, he will grow quickly now he`s out.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Big enough, he will grow quickly now he`s out.



He is 2 pounds bigger than I was ! LOL My Daughter is just a little thing ! LOL He was big enough for her ! LOL


----------



## Stem450Husky

Congrats John!


----------



## AU_K2500

Great news John, congrats. 


I wonder if Rob ever found that 024? 


Guess Ron is hanging out with his new friends.


----------



## tbone75

Thanks very very much guys !

I am dam proud to say Slugs do cry ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He is 2 pounds bigger than I was ! LOL My Daughter is just a little thing ! LOL He was big enough for her ! LOL



I ws jus a lil fella , 3 lbs heavier than him and my mom was only 5'7" and 130.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks very very much guys !
> 
> I am dam proud to say Slugs do cry ! LOL



We all do sometime, though most won`t admit it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We all do sometime, though most won`t admit it.



Most times I don't admit it,this time I am very dam proud of it ! 

Was harder on me this time than when she was born !! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

USPS and UPS both visited me today while I was gone ! 5 boxes waiting on the porch ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I ws jus a lil fella , 3 lbs heavier than him and my mom was only 5'7" and 130.



Lard azz ! LOL

She is 5'-8" and 100 lbs. ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Lard azz ! LOL
> 
> She is 5'-8" and 100 lbs. ! LOL



That`s slim,...my youngest daughter is just around that size, fashion plate.


----------



## sefh3

Congrat John!!!! Enjoy every minute of it and when he acts up, send him home. 

When I was born I kick the scales at 3lb 12oz. The doctors told my parents that I had a slim chance to live. I spent the first year in an incubator at the University of Michigan Hospital. Fastforward a few years, the only downfall I have is that I'm scared (yes to this date) of windows. Day or night. Doctor told my folks when I was younger that is was from being in the hospital for so long in the incubator. 
To this date, I can't go to the ICU of the hospitals without crying. I spend a few hours there when both of my kids where born and cried for every minute.


----------



## sefh3

Stem450Husky said:


> you want a piece of candy Rob? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, ITS SATAN CANDY!!!!!!!!



Careful Dan with steal candy from you and kids. He thinks it's cotton candy!!!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> USPS and UPS both visited me today while I was gone ! 5 boxes waiting on the porch ! LOL



Whatcha get???


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Congrat John!!!! Enjoy every minute of it and when he acts up, send him home.
> 
> When I was born I kick the scales at 3lb 12oz. The doctors told my parents that I had a slim chance to live. I spent the first year in an incubator at the University of Michigan Hospital. Fastforward a few years, the only downfall I have is that I'm scared (yes to this date) of windows. Day or night. Doctor told my folks when I was younger that is was from being in the hospital for so long in the incubator.
> To this date, I can't go to the ICU of the hospitals without crying. I spend a few hours there when both of my kids where born and cried for every minute.



I would say you made it OK ! Not a dam thing wrong with crying ! Only someone very cold wont at some time or other.

My Nephew/son LOL Was born 2 months early,doc said the same about him,took him a long time for him to catch up to kids his age. Nothing wrong with him now ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Whatcha get???



Not sure yet? Haven't opened them yet? LOL


----------



## Stem450Husky

not to steal your Slug-Light, John...

but hey Mark, here's tonights project I'm workin on.


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> not to steal your Slug-Light, John...
> 
> but hey Mark, here's tonights project I'm workin on.



Purdy !


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> not to steal your Slug-Light, John...
> 
> but hey Mark, here's tonights project I'm workin on.



Pump inlet, flange,....?


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> Pump inlet, flange,....?



Stainless wearplate, goes inside the pump bowls. replaceable part instead of replacing whole bowl assembly.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> Stainless wearplate, goes inside the pump bowls. replaceable part instead of replacing whole bowl assembly.



Makes sense. Stainless is hard stuff.


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> Makes sense. Stainless is hard stuff.



Yes, this grade of stainless has a pretty good nickel content, the "crust" on these parts was hateful to machine off. We rough-in the first side (the radius side), rough and finish the second side unless there is porosity. then set the first side back up and finish it.

these things warp and work relief very easily.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> Yes, this grade of stainless has a pretty good nickel content, the "crust" on these parts was hateful to machine off. We rough-in the first side (the radius side), rough and finish the second side unless there is porosity. then set the first side back up and finish it.
> 
> these things warp and work relief very easily.



Gotta keep a pretty close eye on it. Were they cast as well? Does casting stainless change its properties or strength?


----------



## tbone75

Not sure how I am stihl awake? No naps today! No way in hell I could in the waiting room ! LOL Could be because I feel like I been beat with a sledge hammer! LOL


----------



## tbone75

What made the day so much more special for me was having my first grandson born on my Dads birthday! Just makes me feel something extra special happen today. Even more than my Daughter having her first baby.



The Slug is done for the day.

Thanks again guys !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What made the day so much more special for me was having my first grandson born on my Dads birthday! Just makes me feel something extra special happen today. Even more than my Daughter having her first baby.
> 
> 
> 
> The Slug is done for the day.
> 
> Thanks again guys !



Hope you get some sleep/rest tonight ,John. Keep that special feeling close!


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> Gotta keep a pretty close eye on it. Were they cast as well? Does casting stainless change its properties or strength?



yup, all cast. Ill post a pic of the 2nd Op setup here shortly. If anything it makes it a little harder. a lot depends on how it is poured and how long it was allowed to cool for.


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> What made the day so much more special for me was having my first grandson born on my Dads birthday! Just makes me feel something extra special happen today. Even more than my Daughter having her first baby.
> 
> 
> 
> The Slug is done for the day.
> 
> Thanks again guys !



Have a goodnight John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time.


----------



## Stem450Husky

Here's what 2nd Op looks like. We set the part in steel "pads" that are cut about .002" oversize from what the OD of the part is. Clamp thru the center of the part and machine the bosses. Put a Program Stop in to change clamps, then finish the rest of the part on this side.


----------



## dancan

zzzz.....ZZZZZ.....ZZZZZlakerzzzzz !!!!






zzzzz


----------



## RandyMac

It didn't rain here today, something is wrong.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Check your email for my saw case. Ron found it for me.



Rob found the case for me. Darn autocorrect. 

Can't even write my own name!!!


----------



## husky01

pioneerguy600 said:


> The easiest way is to have someone with the eperience and the tools necessary to do the job for you. If you really want to do it yourself then you need some tools to work with. Some sort of a case splitter is the best route to go for pulling the case halves apart, a source of heat to heat the case halves to facilitate the bearings coming out of the case. An electric hair dryer, heat gun or a propane torch will work fine to heat the case halves, they swell quickly and the steel bearings will pull out easily.



Thanks, i have all the necessary tools so will get the heat gun out tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

Congrats John !!!


zzzZlakerzzz !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Tag. Next slacker up to bat. 

Night all.


----------



## little possum

Homerun!


----------



## dancan

Looks like no one is up to step to the plate , all deamin' of huggin' giant marshmallows .
Nite/Day #1


----------



## dancan

Look at that !! A Little Possum snuck up to the plate while I was typin' !!


----------



## little possum

sefh3 said:


> Congrat John!!!! Enjoy every minute of it and when he acts up, send him home.
> 
> When I was born I kick the scales at 3lb 12oz. The doctors told my parents that I had a slim chance to live. I spent the first year in an incubator at the University of Michigan Hospital. Fastforward a few years, the only downfall I have is that I'm scared (yes to this date) of windows. Day or night. Doctor told my folks when I was younger that is was from being in the hospital for so long in the incubator.
> To this date, I can't go to the ICU of the hospitals without crying. I spend a few hours there when both of my kids where born and cried for every minute.


I came into the world 6 weeks early at 3lb 14oz. Then lost weight and stayed in the hospital for a while. Dad could hold me in his hand and my legs would hang off over his wrists. His wedding band would fit up to my thigh.. I am now 6 1ish and 240#s 

Good Morning Dan!


----------



## MCW

RandyMac said:


> It didn't rain here today, something is wrong.



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/aNOMQwTdmto" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Fellas, 

Well, I certainly have PLENTY of 330 parts now. Thanks LP! 

Everybody still slacking? 

Hey Ron, your friends still keeping you company? Sparky1 and DCD?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> Here's what 2nd Op looks like. We set the part in steel "pads" that are cut about .002" oversize from what the OD of the part is. Clamp thru the center of the part and machine the bosses. Put a Program Stop in to change clamps, then finish the rest of the part on this side.



So, that one hold down is enough to keep the work from moving or spinning....what kind of torque do you put on it? lol Very cool work. looks like you know what your doing.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning Fellas,
> 
> Well, I certainly have PLENTY of 330 parts now. Thanks LP!
> 
> Everybody still slacking?
> 
> Hey Ron, your friends still keeping you company? Sparky1 and DCD?



Good on the parts,,you were Jking about the bricks rite ??

guys are down watching the shop


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Good on the parts,,you were Jking about the bricks rite ??
> 
> guys are down watching the shop



Yes, I was joking about the bricks. LP sent down two 330's they're not as clean as the one you sent but the both have good parts. Haven't looked for spark or at the P&C on either one yet.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Yes, I was joking about the bricks. LP sent down two 330's they're not as clean as the one you sent but the both have good parts. Haven't looked for spark or at the P&C on either one yet.



The intake boot is what fails on them.
very seldom can you save a used one.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> The intake boot is what fails on them.
> very seldom can you save a used one.



Yep. And they're pretty cheap and easy to find. Not sure if I'll do any more than get the one running...not sure how good a saw these are or what they're worth.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Yep. And they're pretty cheap and easy to find. Not sure if I'll do any more than get the one running...not sure how good a saw these are or what they're worth.



They are a good saw for what they are.
i have seen nice ones go for $175
boots not cheap when i got that one,think it was $18 + s&h , ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> They are a good saw for what they are.
> i have seen nice ones go for $175
> boots not cheap when i got that one,think it was $18 + s&h , ??



Thought i saw them for 10-15. . Well that wouldn't be bad to put into a saw that's all there.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Thought i saw them for 10-15. . Well that wouldn't be bad to put into a saw that's all there.



Now you need a 360 to compliment it


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Now you need a 360 to compliment it



Or a 750!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys,managed some sleep.Stihl up and down all night.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now you need a 360 to compliment it



He is missing a 340 too! LOL


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Now you need a 360 to compliment it



I have one of those to get rid of.....


----------



## sefh3

John we needs pics of that little feller when you can....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its cold here today, durn wind makes it even feel colder, snow flurries drifting around also. I am shure DCD flew South today, he don`t like the cold no more...


----------



## Cantdog

Yep...... chilly here today too........NW wind ripping.....clear as a bell ...no clouds...no flurries.....just crisp outside, framing a post and beam house deck........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep...... chilly here today too........NW wind ripping.....clear as a bell ...no clouds...no flurries.....just crisp outside, framing a post and beam house deck........



Main floor or an outside deck?


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> So, that one hold down is enough to keep the work from moving or spinning....what kind of torque do you put on it? lol Very cool work. looks like you know what your doing.



Just snugged up with a adjustable wrench. The part weighs probably 100lbs. On the first Op, we rough it in, then relieve the jaws so each jaw only has .003" (via indicator) of pressure on the part and then run our semi-finish pass with the next tool. On that pass it only takes .005" on faces (Z) and .010" on the sides (X), if we don't relieve the jaws these parts will spring really bad and be out of round as soon as you loosen the jaws.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> Just snugged up with a adjustable wrench. The part weighs probably 100lbs. On the first Op, we rough it in, then relieve the jaws so each jaw only has .003" (via indicator) of pressure on the part and then run our semi-finish pass with the next tool. On that pass it only takes .005" on faces (Z) and .010" on the sides (X), if we don't relieve the jaws these parts will spring really bad and be out of round as soon as you loosen the jaws.



OK, so its the jaws on the chuck and the tie strap holding it. That type of process is on my list of things to see along with casting, and extrusions.


----------



## tbone75

Got some pix in the OLs camera. She must have it with her? She is down there now seeing the baby. I just wasn't able to get up and go yet. Going to in a little while,feeling some better now.


----------



## tbone75

Mark I have a nice Homie 340,its a Sparky special ! No spark !! LOL But coils are next to impossible to find for them.No other coil will work that I know of? 2 piece coil,found some new on flea bay for about 100.00 each piece!

You don't want this thing!


----------



## sefh3

I have a good running Homie 360 if your interested.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I have a good running Homie 360 if your interested.



Why would you get rid of a nice saw like that ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Why would you get rid of a nice saw like that ??



I know you don't care Ron , but mussel recipes in dec/Jan issue of Fine Cooking.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Why would you get rid of a nice saw like that ??



The color doesn't match the rest of them.


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> I know you don't care Ron , but mussel recipes in dec/Jan issue of Fine Cooking.



Fry in lots of oil, then eat??


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Fry in lots of oil, then eat??



Steamed with indian spices. And a thai recipe.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> I have a good running Homie 360 if your interested.



I might be.


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> OK, so its the jaws on the chuck and the tie strap holding it. That type of process is on my list of things to see along with casting, and extrusions.



I had to get used to some of the way's we hold parts on this machine, some are quite iffy but they work... somehow lol.


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Steamed with indian spices. And a thai recipe.



be prepared for Deer chili tonight at work :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> be prepared for Deer chili tonight at work :msp_thumbsup:



I'll leave for work now...


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yep...... chilly here today too........NW wind ripping.....clear as a bell ...no clouds...no flurries.....just crisp outside, framing a post and beam house deck........





pioneerguy600 said:


> Its cold here today, durn wind makes it even feel colder, snow flurries drifting around also. I am shure DCD flew South today, he don`t like the cold no more...




You guys soft ??
Working behind a nice framework of windbreak LOL
I was outside from 7:00 am till 9:30 am , almost too hot to work it was that nice !then I went inside because it got overcast , cold and windy with flurries lol


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Main floor or an outside deck?




First Floor....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You guys soft ??
> Working behind a nice framework of windbreak LOL
> I was outside from 7:00 am till 9:30 am , almost too hot to work it was that nice !then I went inside because it got overcast , cold and windy with flurries lol



Yeah,...RIGHT! I spent the day laying a new clic loc laminate floor, 78 deg inside today, warmer than California....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> First Floor....



Floor joists mortised into the sills?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> You guys soft ??
> Working behind a nice framework of windbreak LOL
> I was outside from 7:00 am till 9:30 am , almost too hot to work it was that nice !then I went inside because it got overcast , cold and windy with flurries lol



No windbreak for us....just a baldazz cemement foundation about 4 feet above grade..in the shade 60% of the day....in a 200 foot wide by 1000 foot slot cut out of the woods in a NW-SE direction.....not wicked cold but not really not used to it yet either.....


----------



## roncoinc

I'm with Jerry !! 78 in the house now,,would be nice to work in .
working outside today,no tnx..wouldnt do it,,,IF i worked 
turned down a nice laminate job this week..
it was even uncomfortable scraping up OYSTERS and MUSSELS yestay in the wx.

Was nice in the shop too,70 at least with sparky #1 and dcd keeping me company


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,...RIGHT! I spent the day laying a new clic loc laminate floor, 78 deg inside today, warmer than California....LOL



Dunno what you get up there for that but here is $3 a sq ft..


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Floor joists mortised into the sills?



No this is conventionally framed of 2X12s with pockets framed in for the 8X8 vertical members.....kinda lame design..just helping out some friends that don't really have a clue what they are doing......Just trying to get it closed up for winter so the foundation can survive. They have been trying to get us to cut the frame but we won't have time to assemble it in the spring due to signed commitments already in place. I am sure you've worked in this type of situation before........I have no problem helping friends out as long as the plan is feasible...but these folks are like a feather in the wind....plan changes when the wind direction changes......I really don't want to be involved..just heping them out right now so they don't start going backwards. They are Cheeper than me!!! What make that even harder to take is her family owns probably the largest yacht charter business on the planet......You otta see the catalog....hardbound coffee table type book.....charter you anything from an outboard powered Boston Whaler all the way up to a 650' cruser complete with a helipad and and chopper w/pilot as well as the rest of the crew......based in Antigua....in Admiral Nelsons Navy Yard.....they will be there in two weeks.........I will not.......


----------



## roncoinc

THE OH FIVE 6 HAS MARK !!!!


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll leave for work now...



man this deer chili is good... lil spicy :fart:


----------



## roncoinc

Oh man,to much seafood..
went to group today,was the day we go out to eat.
they picked a seafood rest !! 
OL cooking mussels again tonite !!


----------



## Stem450Husky

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,to much seafood..
> went to group today,was the day we go out to eat.
> they picked a seafood rest !!
> OL cooking mussels again tonite !!



mmm mussel's


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Dunno what you get up there for that but here is $3 a sq ft..



Durn Nadians are cheap, $2.25 a sq.ft. if they don`t have to install the baseboard, $4.00 if they do.


----------



## tbone75

I just had leftover hamburger helper ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,to much seafood..
> went to group today,was the day we go out to eat.
> they picked a seafood rest !!
> OL cooking mussels again tonite !!



Hope you ain't looking for sympathy......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No this is conventionally framed of 2X12s with pockets framed in for the 8X8 vertical members.....kinda lame design..just helping out some friends that don't really have a clue what they are doing......Just trying to get it closed up for winter so the foundation can survive. They have been trying to get us to cut the frame but we won't have time to assemble it in the spring due to signed commitments already in place. I am sure you've worked in this type of situation before........I have no problem helping friends out as long as the plan is feasible...but these folks are like a feather in the wind....plan changes when the wind direction changes......I really don't want to be involved..just heping them out right now so they don't start going backwards. They are Cheeper than me!!! What make that even harder to take is her family owns probably the largest yacht charter business on the planet......You otta see the catalog....hardbound coffee table type book.....charter you anything from an outboard powered Boston Whaler all the way up to a 650' cruser complete with a helipad and and chopper w/pilot as well as the rest of the crew......based in Antigua....in Admiral Nelsons Navy Yard.....they will be there in two weeks.........I will not.......



Wowser!...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> THE OH FIVE 6 HAS MARK !!!!



really??


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I just had leftover hamburger helper ! LOL



Hey John!!!! N


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I just had leftover hamburger helper ! LOL



I havn`t had time to eat, hamburger helper, that an apprentisship program from Hamburg Germany??


----------



## Cantdog

HaHaHa!!! This is to good!!! As my southern friends would say "All Y'all should check this chit out!!"

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/216502-11.htm



Heheheh!!!!! Read a page or two either side of Niko's post..........LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!!! This is to good!!! As my southern friends would say "All Y'all should check this chit out!!"
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/216502-11.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Heheheh!!!!! Read a page or two either side of Niko's post..........LOL!!!



LOL,....I read it already, seen it first thing this morning....LOL


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> I just had leftover hamburger helper ! LOL



that'll do Slug, that'll do.

Hi John!


----------



## tbone75

OK couple baby pix.Grandpa Slug holding him and one of just him. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wowser!...:msp_rolleyes:



Yep...good folks too....just.........different......lol!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK couple baby pix.Grandpa Slug holding him and one of just him. LOL



tOOK THE FILTER AND FIREWALL DOWN JUST TO OPEN jOHN`S PICTS, THAT`S PRECIOUS


----------



## Cantdog

Good lookin boy there John!! You certainly look like a damn proud Grampa there too!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep...good folks too....just.........different......lol!!!



LOL,...I would say!! Since I have been going over to SF, these guys don`t seem a lot different than some I met out there....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Buuurrrppp,.cuse me, just had a huge slice of beef, onions, mushrooms, taters, peas, corn and homemade marinade of hand picked cranberries and HP sauce,...mmmmmm.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good lookin boy there John!! You certainly look like a damn proud Grampa there too!!!!



You got that right ! One proud Grandpa !! 

Amazing how different it was compared to my kids being born ! Way way more nervous than I was with them !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> OK couple baby pix.Grandpa Slug holding him and one of just him. LOL



Congrats again gramps! Lol.


----------



## dancan

What the Huukee'z goin' on "Out There" ?
Oil thread fights must be dryin' up .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Buuurrrppp,.cuse me, just had a huge slice of beef, onions, mushrooms, taters, peas, corn and homemade marinade of hand picked cranberries and HP sauce,...mmmmmm.



Toss out the mushrooms,it would be just fine! LOL


----------



## dancan

Nice pics John !
Congrats !!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...I would say!! Since I have been going over to SF, these guys don`t seem a lot different than some I met out there....LOL




Well the funny thing is Joe is from NH and moverd up here 20 yrs ago....has a marine service yd....she is from Antigua and her family owns several places here in town......for all the money she is way down-to-earth and real hard worker....we rebuilt a very expensive row boat in my shop a couple yrs age and she helped me install that canvas "fire hose" guard material. You have to stretch it while someone else naols it down with copper tacks.....she was the stretcher...I was the nailer...it took us 6 hrs to work our way all the way around a 17' skiff..nailing every inch...she was up to the task and never wimpered.......not your usual wealthy lady. That 200' wide by 1000' long clearing...she has been over every square inch with the excavator pulling stumps and leveling.....looks pretty good...but quite a few blown hoses!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Congrats again gramps! Lol.



Thanks again Mark !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Toss out the mushrooms,it would be just fine! LOL



Button schrooms is tasty....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> OK couple baby pix.Grandpa Slug holding him and one of just him. LOL



That picture linked to your phone number now. 

Great picture


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nice pics John !
> Congrats !!!



Thanks Dan !

Glad that leg is healing up good !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Thanks again Mark !



Congradulations there "Pappy" !!!!!

Ya' got his first chainsaw picked out yet?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That picture linked to your phone number now.
> 
> Great picture



No phone pix,just to dark in the room. Old cheap phone! LOL Will be upgrading soon?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Congradulations there "Pappy" !!!!!
> 
> Ya' got his first chainsaw picked out yet?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Could be? LOL Just got a 026 in box yesterday! LOL


Thanks Scoot !


----------



## Stihl 041S

​
Hey Rob. 

Clayton is a dad now too. 

One of the guys we work with.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No phone pix,just to dark in the room. Old cheap phone! LOL Will be upgrading soon?



Naaaa. I mean when you call that pic is on my phone!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> really??



Canmedian :msp_unsure:

or is that a "go" nadian ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Canmedian :msp_unsure:
> 
> or is that a "go" nadian ??




U sure U got the quotation marks in th right place???........


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> U sure U got the quotation marks in th right place???........



Ssshhhhhh,,,,,,,,,,,, tryin to slide one by !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Ssshhhhhh,,,,,,,,,,,, tryin to slide one by !




Solly.......my mistake....


----------



## roncoinc

Gampy slug looks like a thug,
the little one is cute,aint he a beut ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Gampy slug looks like a thug,
> the little one is cute,aint he a beut ?



Slug Thug ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas. Just getting home.

Ron, glad the oh fifty six has spark! 

Deer chili sounds good!

Hoping to get in the garage after some chow


----------



## farrell

Evening boys and girls!

Nothing going on here that's new or exciting! Same chit day in day out!!

Need to get some projects............so I'm not bored!


----------



## roncoinc

JK,, did you say you had a sarter for on OH56 ??
i see it takes what steal calls a "segment" over the flywheel ?
like a cover..
looking at the media kitty it looks like the stop switch mounts in the gas tank ?
on this one looks like it mounsts in the orange top cover /handle thingy ?

good news is,found a muffler mounting bolt missing,so pulled muffler to get size of other bolt for to get a replacement,got a good look at piston,looks REAL nice 

stuff on clitch side missing too,have to look and see whats missing there 

only INNEr bar plate on these ??
no outer plate ??


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Evening boys and girls!
> 
> Nothing going on here that's new or exciting! Same chit day in day out!!
> 
> Need to get some projects............so I'm not bored!



got a poulan


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> got a poulan



Got two actually...........and the solo 634 and the unmentionable one that grampy John sent me


----------



## Stihl 041S

Venison chili done right!!!!

Venison stroganoff. 

Time for a nap!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> JK,, did you say you had a sarter for on OH56 ??
> i see it takes what steal calls a "segment" over the flywheel ?
> like a cover..
> looking at the media kitty it looks like the stop switch mounts in the gas tank ?
> on this one looks like it mounsts in the orange top cover /handle thingy ?
> 
> good news is,found a muffler mounting bolt missing,so pulled muffler to get size of other bolt for to get a replacement,got a good look at piston,looks REAL nice
> 
> stuff on clitch side missing too,have to look and see whats missing there
> 
> only INNEr bar plate on these ??
> no outer plate ??



Outer bar platy is mounted on the clutch cover I sent you,I think? LOL The starter cover is all I had to send you.Not sure if anything else there or not? LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Got two actually...........and the solo 634 and the unmentionable one that grampy John sent me



Whatcha waiting on? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Outer bar platy is mounted on the clutch cover I sent you,I think? LOL The starter cover is all I had to send you.Not sure if anything else there or not? LOL



starter cover without starter inside ??

what i do ? drill a hole and wrap around a rope to pullon ?

not a bad idea,,hhhmmm,,,cut a slot in flywheel,rope wit a knot and wrap it around ??


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Whatcha waiting on? LOL



Hellifiknow?


----------



## roncoinc

Lookit the sanbaggers down there,not sayin nuthin ??


----------



## tbone75

Got the little J-Red/Emak saws out of there boxes.The parts one has the muffler cover I needed for my new one !  The other one don't need anything ! Not to sure I will let it go or not? LOL The parts one I wanted just to see how there made?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> starter cover without starter inside ??
> 
> what i do ? drill a hole and wrap around a rope to pullon ?
> 
> not a bad idea,,hhhmmm,,,cut a slot in flywheel,rope wit a knot and wrap it around ??



Think Scott said he had one for you? A whole starter ! LOL Sent that one just in case the outer cover is better? Nothing broke on it,just needs a paint job.


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> Hellifiknow?



Wait I remember! A certain someone was gona hook me up with a carb for the 36cc crapsman 

and a kit or carb for the solo.....they must have forgotten? LOL

can a fella even find a top end for the 42cc crapsman strato?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lookit the sanbaggers down there,not sayin nuthin ??



Slackers !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Wait I remember! A certain someone was gona hook me up with a carb for the 36cc crapsman
> 
> and a kit or carb for the solo.....they must have forgotten? LOL
> 
> can a fella even find a top end for the 42cc crapsman strato?



They can be hard to find! Ask in the swap thread ! Seen one in there the other day!

Was it me?? LOL Should have a poolin carb. The other one?


----------



## tbone75

Got to go get some saw pix. BRB


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Wait I remember! A certain someone was gona hook me up with a carb for the 36cc crapsman
> 
> and a kit or carb for the solo.....they must have forgotten? LOL
> 
> can a fella even find a top end for the 42cc crapsman strato?



Who was that ??

the top ends are what goes first,,good luck


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> Slackers !



I'm suffering from a Food Coma opcorn:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Wait I remember! A certain someone was gona hook me up with a carb for the 36cc crapsman
> 
> and a kit or carb for the solo.....they must have forgotten? LOL
> 
> can a fella even find a top end for the 42cc crapsman strato?



Adam,,if i had a good pic of the saw and the carb area i could look and see what i have ?
crapsman,poulan,all the diff variants took a lot of the same stuff.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , Ron with another Stihl that he don't like ................Hmmmm ??????


----------



## AU_K2500

Mmmm, pizza good! 

Might cruise the bay for a while. Ya know, be a Slug®


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> They can be hard to find! Ask in the swap thread ! Seen one in there the other day!
> 
> Was it me?? LOL Should have a poolin carb. The other one?



Yes lil buddy it was you! LOL

But I wasn't in any hurry and still not cause of huntin season but it is winding down now

Can't remember what carb was in the crapsman? Got look for the replacement for the bing that is in the solo......think it was a hda111a? Have the numbers at home on the puter


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Yes lil buddy it was you! LOL
> 
> But I wasn't in any hurry and still not cause of huntin season but it is winding down now
> 
> Can't remember what carb was in the crapsman? Got look for the replacement for the bing that is in the solo......think it was a hda111a? Have the numbers at home on the puter



The crapsman and thier variants could use a zame or a walbro.
i just need to see how it mounts and the linkage and hose connections etc..


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> Mmmm, pizza good!



:notrolls2:


----------



## tbone75

Yesterdays saws. Little J-Reds one orange and one red? My new one is Red with Orange side covers. LOL

And the box saw 026. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> :notrolls2:



Troll? I contribute......some! Lol


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Yesterdays saws. Little J-Reds one orange and one red? My new one is Red with Orange side covers. LOL
> 
> And the box saw 026. LOL



Is that stihl all there? Did you get the one from Tim too?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yes lil buddy it was you! LOL
> 
> But I wasn't in any hurry and still not cause of huntin season but it is winding down now
> 
> Can't remember what carb was in the crapsman? Got look for the replacement for the bing that is in the solo......think it was a hda111a? Have the numbers at home on the puter



OK..........Now I member ! I thought I had 2 bing kits but didn't. I think all the carbs are the same on the Poulan 36-42cc saws.The 46cc saws don't have the primer bulb.The smaller ones do. Yours the older one or the strato? Should have either one of them. I don't have any for the 46cc without primer bulb.


----------



## dancan

Might be time for me to call TIME® TM Ronco Inc
Mmmmm , cotton candy .


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> Troll? I contribute......some! Lol



I was refering to Rob #1 LOL oke:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Is that stihl all there? Did you get the one from Tim too?



That is the one from Tim. Its all in there. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Might be time for me to call TIME® TM Ronco Inc
> Mmmmm , cotton candy .



Doc give you more candy? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Might be time for me to call TIME® TM Ronco Inc
> Mmmmm , cotton candy .



You can just buy a liscense and freely use the trademark


----------



## roncoinc

Speaking of 056 starters,,where IS Scotty ??
he get beamed up ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Speaking of 056 starters,,where IS Scotty ??
> he get beamed up ??



Bet the kids have him busy.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> OK..........Now I member ! I thought I had 2 bing kits but didn't. I think all the carbs are the same on the Poulan 36-42cc saws.The 46cc saws don't have the primer bulb.The smaller ones do. Yours the older one or the strato? Should have either one of them. I don't have any for the 46cc without primer bulb.



It's the one I emailed you pics of! The older one with primer bulb


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Speaking of 056 starters,,where IS Scotty ??
> he get beamed up ??



Sorry I didn't member you had the 056,had a AF cover too. Done gave it away.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> That is the one from Tim. Its all in there. LOL



Nice, that was quick. I've liked working on this 024....0parts sure add up quick at the stealership! But thats the same across the board! The guys at Elliot's have been real helpful. One guy there knows his stuff nice guy.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> It's the one I emailed you pics of! The older one with primer bulb



Slugs don't have brains ! LOL OK I got one of them carbs !! LOL Have no idea what other carb will work on the Slomo? I found that kit on the bay for 5 or 6 bucks delivered.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Nice, that was quick. I've liked working on this 024....0parts sure add up quick at the stealership! But thats the same across the board! The guys at Elliot's have been real helpful. One guy there knows his stuff nice guy.



Why I always try to find nice used parts! LOL But sometimes you got to buy the little things.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Slugs don't have brains ! LOL OK I got one if them carbs !! LOL Have no idea what other carb will work on the Slomo? I found that kit on the bay for 5 or 6 bucks delivered.



I will have to go look! Thanks lil buddy!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I will have to go look! Thanks lil buddy!



Was going to see what kind of 359 parts I have too! LOL

That will take a few days? May need a reminder or three! LOL

I do have one of them to put together for myself. Got a free new top end for one! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Was going to see what kind of 359 parts I have too! LOL
> 
> That will take a few days? May need a reminder or three! LOL
> 
> I do have one of them to put together for myself. Got a free new top end for one! LOL



Let me know what I owe you for anything you send John!

The crapsman may get worked over this winter as well! And give my dad the solo if I ever get it goin.......leaks bar oil........


----------



## AU_K2500

I guess its nap time at flowserve....bunch of slackers.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Let me know what I owe you for anything you send John!
> 
> The crapsman may get worked over this winter as well! And give my dad the solo if I ever get it goin.......leaks bar oil........



Had one that did that,forget what one? LOL The tank vent was plugged. Cleaned it out,hasn't leaked yet?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I guess its nap time at flowserve....bunch of slackers.



Spicy chili ! Had to evacuate !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> I guess its nap time at flowserve....bunch of slackers.



I think Rob #1 is sleepin lol

I'm having a hard time trying to stay awake.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> I was refering to Rob #1 LOL oke:



You fed the Troll!!!


----------



## tbone75

Got my new welder today! Stihl in the box. LOL Maybe tomorrow I will get it out? The cart for it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> I guess its nap time at flowserve....bunch of slackers.



Got to bore out a bearing that was broke

Open to reweld a bowl. 

Busy night. 

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Got to bore out a bearing that was broke
> 
> Open to reweld a bowl.
> 
> Busy night.
> 
> Zzzzzzzzzzzzz



Go kick #2 in the arse....he's falling asleep.


----------



## tbone75

Anyone want any of the Stihl crankcase halves I put in the Christmas thread? Not getting any bites on them?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Go kick #2 in the arse....he's falling asleep.



Pix or it didn't happen ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Go kick #2 in the arse....he's falling asleep.



Not good with numbers are ya Sparky.....


----------



## farrell

Any ideas for what to do for a tank vent on the jred 450?
(hopefully robin misses this post!)


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Not good with numbers are ya Sparky.....



Your number one....he's number two....wait...


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Any ideas for what to do for a tank vent on the jred 450?
> (hopefully robin misses this post!)



It missing?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Not good with numbers are ya Sparky.....



Can't see his toes ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !! ( reg.tm. )roncoinc 
what aunty Dan said !!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Can't see his toes ! :msp_w00t:



I can go twice as high then!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !! ( reg.tm. )roncoinc
> what aunty Dan said !!



Wimp !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I can go twice as high then!



How many toes you got? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> It missing?



Yep......I checked a couple sponsers but they didn't have one........need to go visit on of the dealers nearby and see if they can get one


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> Spicy chili ! Had to evacuate !! :hmm3grin2orange:



HazMat might need to show up soon, lotta people been munchin on it!


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> HazMat might need to show up soon, lotta people been munchin on it!



Its all your fault ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> Its all your fault ! :msp_rolleyes:



yes, yes it is. But I'm at the opposite end of the shop lol.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> yes, yes it is. But I'm at the opposite end of the shop lol.



I see your plan !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I see your plan !



So do I. It is a green cloud!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> So do I. It is a green cloud!!!!



No open flames ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jonny Fever brings it back to the top!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mmmmmmm Dubliner midnight snack. 

Time for bed. 

Night all.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Mmmmmmm Dubliner midnight snack.
> 
> Time for bed.
> 
> Night all.



Nite Rob!!


----------



## tbone75

Raining out there. :msp_thumbdn:

Got to check the stove.


----------



## AU_K2500

Damn. Just missed #1.....was gonna razz him ad out something.

Morning ya bunch of slackers.


----------



## tbone75

Wheres all the SLACKERS !! Stihl dreaming ! LOL


----------



## RandyMac

keep it down will'ya, tryin' to work here.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Damn. Just missed #1.....was gonna razz him ad out something.
> 
> Morning ya bunch of slackers.



The SLACKERS are stihl dreaming ! Grandpa Slugs can't sleep,to much pain.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> keep it down will'ya, tryin' to work here.



Hi Randy ! Got the idiots under control! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> The SLACKERS are stihl dreaming ! Grandpa Slugs can't sleep,to much pain.



Sorry to hear that. Need some cotton candy from Dan


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> Any ideas for what to do for a tank vent on the jred 450?
> (hopefully robin misses this post!)



Not a Chance........set fire to it........walk away......open her right up.....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Need some cotton candy from Dan



Done had ambian ! usually knocks me out?


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin John sorry to hear you're having a bad night......I'm just filling stoves and grinding beans, making coffee so when Dan wakes up it'll be fresh.........Hey Randy....


----------



## tbone75

Slug is going back to beg,hope to get some sleep?


----------



## Cantdog

Hope you can get some rest John.......Coffee's ready Dan......MMmmmmmmmm........ahhhhhh...........


----------



## RandyMac

Mornin' Robin.
We got a spell of dry weather, good to see the Sun.


----------



## dancan

Coffee , Mmmmmm good !!! 
None for you John and you might want too cut back on the Dew , they've added caffeine to it .


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Mornin' Robin.
> We got a spell of dry weather, good to see the Sun.



Geeeze I bet....you guys been wailed on the last month or so......Glad to hear the sun's out for a change!!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

The unofficial, but more reliable weather station says from Nov. 28th through Dec 2nd we got 11.75 inches of rain on the coastal plain. Average constant wind was 29 knots, peak gusts were just shy of 60kts. Temp didn't drop below 54F. The squalls that followed the fronts were tiresome.
Yes, it is good the see the Sun.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> The unofficial, but more reliable weather station says from Nov. 28th through Dec 2nd we got 11.75 inches of rain on the coastal plain. Average constant wind was 29 knots, peak gusts were just shy of 60kts. Temp didn't drop below 54F. The squalls that followed the fronts were tiresome.
> Yes, it is good the see the Sun.



LOL!! That's definately a week of foul weather!!!!!! Hopefully it has got it out of its system and will be easy for a time.......


----------



## dancan

After a week of that a fellow would really appreciate the colour of blue sky LOL


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! That's definately a week of foul weather!!!!!! Hopefully it has got it out of its system and will be easy for a time.......



Aye that. There were some strange things brewed up, the squalls usually form lines to the West, pass through fast, we catch part of the line. These bastards ran up the coast lengthwise, so you got the whole line of them. The worst was the afternoon of the 29th, went nearly full dark by 3pm, the lightning lasted two hours.


----------



## roncoinc

John,,tracking number ??


----------



## Cantdog

This is the most "WOW" Sunrise I've seen in quite a while!!!! "Red in th mornin sailors take warnin"!!! Guess I'm forewarned!!! Very red, gold and pink.......



Happy day of Rembrance..........


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> This is the most "WOW" Sunrise I've seen in quite a while!!!! "Red in th mornin sailors take warnin"!!! Guess I'm forewarned!!! Very red, gold and pink.......
> 
> 
> 
> Happy day of Rembrance..........



Ow wow is right,,
i'm getting almost a flame/neon pink !!

what we sposed to remember ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Ow wow is right,,
> i'm getting almost a flame/neon pink !!
> 
> what we sposed to remember ??



You getting this too??? WOW!!!!



Pearl Harbor...........12/07/41........'memba???


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I thought the same thing while heading East to go to work this morning. Wow!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,tracking number ??



03082690000222657624


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 03082690000222657624



usps or ups ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> usps or ups ?



usps


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> usps



got it.
said they left a nitice yestday,,didnt get it


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

The lil fella woke up when I got home last night. Got him taken care of and back to bed.........he didn't get back up till 630 this morning..........that was nice to get a lil uninterrupted sleep!

Hard to believe that in five days he will be a year old! How did that happen? He is walking round the house gettin into everything! His vocabulary is gettin better........tho his first and favorite word still is "dada"! Makes me smile!!

It will happen to you too John! And you will be smiling ear to ear when he is toddling round the house saying "papa"!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> got it.
> said they left a nitice yestday,,didnt get it



Got to go pick it up at the PO?


----------



## tbone75

I see Scott down there,he got his the 5th. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got to go pick it up at the PO?



Will this morning.


----------



## roncoinc

This oh56 missing off switch,looks like it make take a self grounding switch ?
dont see how it could ground in the top cover if it has AV ?
may have to pressure wash it to get all the crud off so i can see it better


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I see Scott down there,he got his the 5th. LOL



Cant ask him bout starter parts until i see what you sent


----------



## roncoinc

John,,you dont sound so good this mornin ??


----------



## tbone75

Rain for the next 4 days here,no wonder I am hurting more. LOL Dang hands are worse than anything else right now? Never had that happen before?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,you dont sound so good this mornin ??



Little rough. LOL

That starter has no guts.


----------



## tbone75

Scott took off on us! SLACKER ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Need to find a tank for my new welder.They want a lot of money for one of them ! I have flux core wire,but its much nicer with gas.

That may be something Uncle Mongo could help me find?


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. 

two boxes in the mail with no tracking....its a waiting game, and we all know how patient I am....

Soon as I get them I can start putting this 024 back together.


----------



## tbone75

Was going to let a buddy have this little J-Red I just got,but changed my mind. LOL Just going to put my new on the shelf and use it. LOL May find some parts to fix this other one for him?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas.
> 
> two boxes in the mail with no tracking....its a waiting game, and we all know how patient I am....
> 
> Soon as I get them I can start putting this 024 back together.



One I sent should be there very soon!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas.
> 
> two boxes in the mail with no tracking....its a waiting game, and we all know how patient I am....
> 
> Soon as I get them I can start putting this 024 back together.



We know how you like a good " SURPRISE !! "


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> We know how you like a good " SURPRISE !! "



Got something laying out in the yard I could send him? :hmm3grin2orange:












































































































Dead skunk!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl looking for a small hand held pressure washer for cleaning saws and parts.
cant seem to find anything good.
anybody know of one ? cheap ?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> We know how you like a good " SURPRISE !! "



I love a good surprise.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Stihl looking for a small hand held pressure washer for cleaning saws and parts.
> cant seem to find anything good.
> anybody know of one ? cheap ?



Smallest one I have seen id them little electric ones? Not all that small. The place I got the welder from usually has some on there. Just don't member what they go for?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Smallest one I have seen id them little electric ones? Not all that small. The place I got the welder from usually has some on there. Just don't member what they go for?



Link to the place ?


----------



## tbone75

eBay: Tadd Wholesale Supply


2 different places I find stuff like that.

Guess i will try that again?


----------



## tbone75

Second place

Wholesale Lots, Home Improvement items in Empire Liquidators store on eBay!


----------



## roncoinc

TRied both places,nothing i would trust.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> TRied both places,nothing i would trust.



You and john must have different "standards"! Lol


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TRied both places,nothing i would trust.



A lot of stuff they sell says it don't work. I would be afraid of a washer that says it don't work.Electrical stuff I take a chance on,can't be that much wrong with that. One of them could have a bad pump? Long as it says it works,I may buy it?


----------



## AU_K2500

John go to a local welding supply shop...they will have small cylinders that you can lease or buy outright. Not very expensive from what I remember.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Scott took off on us! SLACKER ! :msp_razz:



At the four letter place starting with W. The boss came in early.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> John go to a local welding supply shop...they will have small cylinders that you can lease or buy outright. Not very expensive from what I remember.



I checked on a couple bottles,cost more than the welder did ! LOL TSC has them,going to check there.Need the regulator too,but there not that much.


----------



## tbone75

Fred-X just brought my welding cart ! And the mail lady just brought my Eeko 360 !

Now I am just about to head to my Daughters for a visit ! LOL She should be home by now?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I checked on a couple bottles,cost more than the welder did ! LOL TSC has them,going to check there.Need the regulator too,but there not that much.



Usually you can get a bottle cheap. It's the cost of the contents that becomes costly.


----------



## AU_K2500

Bored as piss......

Damn fee bay, only bid on a couple things. 

Come on 4:30.......


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Bored as piss......
> 
> Damn fee bay, only bid on a couple things.
> 
> Come on 4:30.......



Whatcha bidding on? Something good??


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Whatcha bidding on? Something good??



Stihl project and a clean home lite with bow bar.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , a guy with a welder buys a welding cart ..............


----------



## dancan

2 saws in the trunk , no Hussqeez


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> 2 saws in the trunk , no Hussqeez



Saws in the driveway, mostly Huskies.......


----------



## AU_K2500

Got a box from the slug! Thank you sir! Had no clue these clutch covers were plastic...makes since I guess. Did they ever make then out of magnesium?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Got a box from the slug! Thank you sir! Had no clue these clutch covers were plastic...makes since I guess. Did they ever make then out of magnesium?



Yes,..if it were an original with saw clutch cover it would be magnesium. The plastic covers come off the 029,310-390 saws.


----------



## dancan

Some one better slip John some caffeine tablets and boxes of whackers and electric saws if he wants 5000 by the new year .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Some one better slip John some caffeine tablets and boxes of whackers and electric saws if he wants 5000 by the new year .



Just got home from visiting my new Grandson ! AS and saws can wait ! 

And anything else !!


----------



## tbone75

Forgot the guy with the brush saw was coming over ! Oops , missed him by 2 hrs. LOL


----------



## dancan

Some one better slip John some memory pills , caffeine tablets and boxes of whackers and electric saws if he wants 5000 by the new year .


----------



## dancan

Ron must be out gathering shellfish and measuring the coastline .


----------



## AU_K2500

TAlked shop with a guy today for damn near an hour. Says hell be signing up on AS soon. 

Got the jug on the 024 drying.


----------



## tbone75

Found there is Stihl dealer about 3 blocks from my Daughter. They give the email and ph # to the guy in charge! LOL Said they do sell some parts saws.
Going to stopping in there more often! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Some one better slip John some memory pills , caffeine tablets and boxes of whackers and electric saws if he wants 5000 by the new year .



Queue Theme Music from "Rocky" as the Slug girds his loins for battle!!!

Does slugs GOTS loins????


----------



## tbone75

Saw of the day ! LOL Eeko 360 ,runs but not good? May check it out tomorrow?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Queue Theme Music from "Rocky" as the Slug girds his loins for battle!!!
> 
> Does slugs GOTS loins????



No they don't !

Ya dang sick puppy !


----------



## dancan

Check to see if that EEko has a cat , my 330 did .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Check to see if that EEko has a cat , my 330 did .



I will do that.Got a couple others too,in parts ! LOL


----------



## dancan

What a pita to drill the cat out , it also had limit stops on the carb .


----------



## roncoinc

Just downloaded all my videos from youtube,all 121 saw vids.
noticed one i really liked.
when i first got the 394 Jerry sent me i put a little 24in bar on it 
in oak..


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mRcqVRiAhkc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

good vid,,unless you got slugup internet connection


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just downloaded all my videos from youtube,all 121 saw vids.
> noticed one i really liked.
> when i first got the 394 Jerry sent me i put a little 24in bar on it
> in oak..
> 
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mRcqVRiAhkc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> good vid,,unless you got slugup internet connection



:msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What a pita to drill the cat out , it also had limit stops on the carb .



Them limits are easy to pull off. LOL The cat , not so much! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Think I have 2-330s and 3-360 Eekos. All but one in parts! LOL 2-300 Eekos one runner one in parts. LOL OOPS ! A 280E Eeko too !
4 or 5 192 Stihls in parts
3-J-Red Pro 35s 2 runners.
Plus all them Poulan top handles !

But I don't have a Husky top handle !! WTF !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Evening all. 

Back later!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Back later!!!



Hi Rob !!


----------



## tbone75

You get your parts today Ron ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. 

You never got a box with any drills didja????

Don't remember who I sent what.....

Sad ain't it.......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John.
> 
> You never got a box with any drills didja????
> 
> Don't remember who I sent what.....
> 
> Sad ain't it.......



You sent me a few of them. Seems like 6 or so of them?


----------



## AU_K2500

Mmmmm sparky full, sparky happy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hope to get some more cutting time in tomorrow, got 3-4 cord to cut up into firewood for my friend, may even get time to deliver a load as long as it doesn`t rain too hard. The Stihls will get the job done.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope to get some more cutting time in tomorrow, got 3-4 cord to cut up into firewood for my friend, may even get time to deliver a load as long as it doesn`t rain too hard. The Stihls will get the job done.



Put them Stihls back on he shelf ! Get out the Dolmars and do it right !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Put them Stihls back on he shelf ! Get out the Dolmars and do it right !



Dolmars are all shelf queens now a days, they have all been drained out of fuel and oil, run til the carbs are dry and shelf stored now for more than 2 years. The Stihls are always ready to go cut wood.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dolmars are all shelf queens now a days, they have all been drained out of fuel and oil, run til the carbs are dry and shelf stored now for more than 2 years. The Stihls are always ready to go cut wood.



They need fun too !! Just not fair to them ! You can drain them again after your done !

Just like standing the kids in the corner ! 


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They need fun too !! Just not fair to them ! You can drain them again after your done !
> 
> Just like standing the kids in the corner !
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Well I do have that 115 I just brought back from Tom`s, it just needs to get rid of that safety chain its running and a fillup with fresh fuel will make it run fine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time.


----------



## AU_K2500

Nite Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time.



Nite Jerry



Real slow night in here tonight!


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey john. You seen the XL-12 w/ bow bar on the bay?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john. You seen the XL-12 w/ bow bar on the bay?



Already ended?


----------



## Stem450Husky

Rob #2 checking in before I go to bed. Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john. You seen the XL-12 w/ bow bar on the bay?



Yep , not one I want. LOL Seen a Mac with a bow a while back too. Not for me either. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slug time !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Crickets chirping.......


----------



## RandyMac

alarms ringing


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Randy , long night. 

Pea soup foams I head home.


----------



## RandyMac

Yes a long night. 

Cryptic

"Pea soup foams I head home."


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> Yes a long night.
> 
> Cryptic
> 
> "Pea soup foams I head home."



Pea soup fog as I head home. 

Fat fingers and autocorrect on a tiny phone keyboard. 

The purple cow flies at noon. ;-))


----------



## RandyMac

Little Boy falls
ashes are bitter
shadows remain


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> Little Boy falls
> ashes are bitter
> shadows remain



Not a haiku no
But I am not Japanese
It will not matter


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , a poetry thread ?
Well at least it would be more exciting than another Huusqee thread .


----------



## RandyMac

Just playin'.
Pea soup foam kinda worried me, bad lunch?


----------



## dancan

I see your point , that would be bad .


----------



## Stihl 041S

There once was a man from Nantucket.........


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> There once was a man from Nantucket.........



named CHESTER... I mean Dawg!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> named CHESTER... I mean Dawg!



Go back to bed!!!!


----------



## dancan

Should I let this fellow know where that nice JRed 455 I found was ? It was almost free .


----------



## RandyMac

I need a nap


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Should I let this fellow know where that nice JRed 455 I found was ? It was almost free .




Normally......NO.....but in this case........go for it.........


----------



## dancan

I thought it might fit 2 out of 3 qualities in a saw he was looking for , "running or not " just not free LOL


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Go back to bed!!!!



I've been up since 3 :msp_thumbdn: I'm like a rat on crack right now. Just got home from a high.... _________ breakfast from McD's.


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,i got FOUR boxes yestday 

first one from lowes held a small lectric pressure washer..
used that to clean the parts from John in the second box..








Pic is AFTER cleaning !! 1500psi pressure..
my gas powered one would probly etch the metal so now how to finish cleaning so can repaint ??
soda blaster would be nice 
i never seen dirt embedded like this..

third box was from amazon,fancy crock pot fot the OL for xmass.
in original box inside another box twrice the size with some crumpled paper.
outside box was crushed and torn open and destroyed !! smaller box fell out when driver handed it to me,contect ok tho.
told the driver " this UPS or usps !! ?? aint seen ups destroy a box like this,was packed very poorly tho.
fourth box was a new IR security cam,,DOA !  return time.

hey Scotty ! .. got the stuff to go inside here ??







looks like two diff kinds of starters,one a pawl type,other friction ?
should take a pic of saw side eh ??


----------



## RandyMac

I'm thinking recycle bin.


----------



## Stem450Husky

Ron, try some Castrol Super Clean in non diluted form, just straight outta the bottle. It's in a purple container. Stuff eats dirt, grease, grime and paint. I use it to degrease tractor parts. Works very good getting 50-60 years of sludge out of oil pans.:msp_thumbup:v


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Already ended?



Nope. Two days left on it. Don't know why john wouldn't want it......nice looking saw. Original manual with it. Well taken care of.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Should I let this fellow know where that nice JRed 455 I found was ? It was almost free .



He would likely want you to pick it up and deliver it.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> He would likely want you to pick it up and deliver it.



AND/OR probably to try and "get sume trees cut for free" too!! LOL!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Good morning gents.

What a wild month! Haven't had time to stop by, let alone post anything. I caught up on a few posts and see that John was PASSING on a saw?!?!? Did anyone check him for fever? That's not normal at all! Then I see Dan and Jerry were being nice and cordial in their posts???

Is this still the fight thread or "Poetry Corner"? 

My MS 361 will cut faster than your ....(insert random Hosskee here). 
Flippy caps rule!!
What kind of bar oil should I use in temps below 40°F?
Should I give all of my safety chain to the less fortunate?

There. That's better. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

dd


----------



## diggers_dad

This kept me busy for the last couple of days.

Manhunt is underway in Arkansas after store clerk is shot in head - KY3

Pretty tough guy. 62 years old, shot twice (once in the head) and wrestles the gun away from a 27 year old then kicks him out of the store. I told him if I went through what he did I would be bragging about it to every one who would listen. Shot TWICE and still overpowers the guy! Impressive.

We caught the bad guy on Monday but the paperwork is unreal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> AND/OR probably to try and "get sume trees cut for free" too!! LOL!!!!



Yes that would not surprise me either, Dan could most likely send this fellow to some places where he could cut up trees for "free".......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Good morning gents.
> 
> What a wild month! Haven't had time to stop by, let alone post anything. I caught up on a few posts and see that John was PASSING on a saw?!?!? Did anyone check him for fever? That's not normal at all! Then I see Dan and Jerry were being nice and cordial in their posts???
> 
> Is this still the fight thread or "Poetry Corner"?
> 
> My MS 361 will cut faster than your ....(insert random Hosskee here).
> Flippy caps rule!!
> What kind of bar oil should I use in temps below 40°F?
> Should I give all of my safety chain to the less fortunate?
> 
> There. That's better. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> dd



Anyone that doesn`t post on here at least once a week should be banned.... 






















































































































































































LOL.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

diggers_dad said:


> Good morning gents.
> 
> What a wild month! Haven't had time to stop by, let alone post anything. I caught up on a few posts and see that John was PASSING on a saw?!?!? Did anyone check him for fever? That's not normal at all! Then I see Dan and Jerry were being nice and cordial in their posts???
> 
> Is this still the fight thread or "Poetry Corner"?
> 
> My MS 361 will cut faster than your ....(insert random Hosskee here).
> Flippy caps rule!!
> What kind of bar oil should I use in temps below 40°F?
> Should I give all of my safety chain to the less fortunate?
> 
> There. That's better. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 361,...Yes
> Flippy caps,...yes
> Bar oil below 40,....runny
> Safety chain,..hmmmmmm, who would have:msp_confused: any of that, to give away...:msp_confused:.


----------



## 8433jeff

tbone75 said:


> Think I have 2-330s and 3-360 Eekos. All but one in parts! LOL 2-300 Eekos one runner one in parts. LOL OOPS ! A 280E Eeko too !
> 4 or 5 192 Stihls in parts
> 3-J-Red Pro 35s 2 runners.
> Plus all them Poulan top handles !
> 
> But I don't have a Husky top handle !! WTF !!



Yeah, you do. It just says Efco on the side. They made them for the orange 'gods' and even made some red ones for Cantdog's clan.


----------



## dancan

Cordial ???? 
I wuz tryin'te be nice , I even had a nice avatar while you were away .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Cordial ????
> I wuz tryin'te be nice , I even had a nice avatar while you were away .






I know you guys are an hour ahead.......but stihl knida early for a cordial....don't cha think????


----------



## tbone75

Slug checking in. Bout all I got for now. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I know you guys are an hour ahead.......but stihl knida early for a cordial....don't cha think????



Shot of JD ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> shot of jd ? :d



yagi !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,,what other models guts fit that 056 starter cover ?
takes the pawl.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slug checking in. Bout all I got for now. LOL



Morning John.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning John.



Hi Jerry !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> yagi !!!!!!!!!!!!!



yuk !!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> yuk !!!!



What???.....You don't like mouth wash????


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,what other models guts fit that 056 starter cover ?
> takes the pawl.



The 045.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hi Jerry !!



You get any sleep/rest last night?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> What???.....You don't like mouth wash????



Not that chit ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry ??



Yep,...I know I`m slacking, wife wants me to wrap Christmas presents for the inlaws...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You get any sleep/rest last night?



Kinda sorta a little. LOL Back up about every hour on the hour. LOL Got 3 hrs straight from 6 to 9am. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Kinda sorta a little. LOL Back up about every hour on the hour. LOL Got 3 hrs straight from 6 to 9am. LOL



That`s not much and when it interrupted like that doesn`t let the batteries recharge like they need to.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s not much and when it interrupted like that doesn`t let the batteries recharge like they need to.



Not very well. LOL Guess I am stihl recovering from that long day at the hospital. Plus the rain has moved in for a week.


----------



## tbone75

Them covers look bad,but I didn't see anything broke on them Ron?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl is all together. Looks purdy.
View attachment 266321


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Them covers look bad,but I didn't see anything broke on them Ron?



Nothing broke,thank you.
sand blasting would help !! repaint.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Them covers look bad,but I didn't see anything broke on them Ron?



Nope


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Stihl is all together. Looks purdy.
> View attachment 266321



Looks darn near new! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Stihl is all together. Looks purdy.
> View attachment 266321



OOOhhhhhhh,,,,aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ,,,,,,,,,,, ( ack !! gag !! )


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope



Good ! Now to find some guts for the starter?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Looks darn near new! LOL



now, to find a nice used clutch cover!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> now, to find a nice used clutch cover!



All you need for it ! Flea bay maybe?


----------



## tbone75

Guess I better go check my fire,if there is one? Haven't put any wood in since midnight last night. LOL Stihl warm in here !


----------



## tbone75

This new stove is so nice ! Stihl had a nice bed of coals in it ! Just tossed in some wood and away it goes after 12 hrs. Twice the heat and half the wood as the old one !


----------



## tbone75

Almost bought this stove the past 2 years! What a dummy I was for waiting ! 
If and when I get this garage up,I will go get one like Ron's for it! Not messing with that old one ever again! Only gave 100.00 for it 17 years ago. LOL Think I can get my money back out of it. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> now, to find a nice used clutch cover!



I see Bryce has them for between $14.78 - $34.60. I just ordered two of the $34.60 ones.


----------



## tbone75

Bought something I have wanted to try last night. Tuna steaks ,just need to look up how to cook it? LOL I love tuna but never tried it this way?

They had live lobsters too,but they wanted 9.99 lb for them ! I will wait on that ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bought something I have wanted to try last night. Tuna steaks ,just need to look up how to cook it? LOL I love tuna but never tried it this way?
> 
> They had live lobsters too,but they wanted 9.99 lb for them ! I will wait on that ! LOL



Most people do tuna on the grill.
depends on how you like your fish tho i would deep fry it !! LOL !!
dont expect it to tste like out of a can 

get laptop in shop hooked to interweb yet ??
just need phone line and splitter..


----------



## roncoinc

Steal part id test,,well i dont member what it fit !
replaced it and kept this part.


----------



## roncoinc

Johnson red part ID !!
and what will the coil fit ??


----------



## roncoinc

Need to hear from Scott before i order 056 starter off ebay..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Johnson red part ID !!
> and what will the coil fit ??



66-70E Jonsereds recoil.....and coil.... old style SEM

While I gotts your attention.....what goes in the fuel cap of that Lil' Jon/pull-on for a tank vent????? All there was there was some really black goo....some kind of duckbill maybe??? You have any idea where to get one???? Gas comes out the hole pretty good!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Bought something I have wanted to try last night. Tuna steaks ,just need to look up how to cook it? LOL I love tuna but never tried it this way?
> 
> They had live lobsters too,but they wanted 9.99 lb for them ! I will wait on that ! LOL




Yep grill it......marinate in some olive oil with fresh lemon juice and some basil and pepper for 45 mins or so flip every 10 min or so making sure you get good coverge of oil and juice.......when ready grill about 7 min per side ....DON'T overcook it..should be whiteish and flake easily with a fork......yeah don't expect it to taste like canned...the other nice thing about grilling fish outside is your house doesn't smell like dead stihls for 3-4 days afterwards.......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> 66-70E Jonsereds recoil.....and coil.... old style SEM
> 
> While I gotts your attention.....what goes in the fuel cap of that Lil' Jon/pull-on for a tank vent????? All there was there was some really black goo....some kind of duckbill maybe??? You have any idea where to get one???? Gas comes out the hole pretty good!!!



yes , duckbill.
if i member,held in with like a star washer with a hole in the middle.
get one from any old saw.
pullons,homies,lots had them in thier caps.
some black,some green.
cant find one i will mail you one


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Bought something I have wanted to try last night. Tuna steaks ,just need to look up how to cook it? LOL I love tuna but never tried it this way?
> 
> They had live lobsters too,but they wanted 9.99 lb for them ! I will wait on that ! LOL


T, I fry tuna steaks in hot butter,a lot. a little salt and pepper. Hot fire! Remember fish is real quick. Not like "White Face":biggrin:
2-3 min one side about 11/2 on the other. Great stuff. Have caught them 3ft around in the old days swordfishing off Georges Bank. Lobsters the trick is 4" of water. Pour salt in increasing circle in pan of water. Garlic salt or just garlic and between 4 and 8oz of wine, depending on how much you've been drinking!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> yes , duckbill.
> if i member,held in with like a star washer with a hole in the middle.
> get one from any old saw.
> pullons,homies,lots had them in thier caps.
> some black,some green.
> cant find one i will mail you one



Thanks Ron.......I'll look and see if I have anything that wiil work....don't have any old pull-ons (cept this one) but do have a few SXLs kicking around maybe an EZ auto too......If not I'll probably have to take you up on your offer....


----------



## Cantdog

Hey cheeves!!! How ya doin Man???


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep grill it......marinate in some olive oil with fresh lemon juice and some basil and pepper for 45 mins or so flip every 10 min or so making sure you get good coverge of oil and juice.......when ready grill about 7 min per side ....DON'T overcook it..should be whiteish and flake easily with a fork......yeah don't expect it to taste like canned...the other nice thing about grilling fish outside is your house doesn't smell like dead stihls for 3-4 days afterwards.......



Got all the stuff to try this ! Sure sounds good to me! 

Thanks Robin !


----------



## tbone75

Done some trading today. LOL Got the brush saw and a Homie. LOL Be back with pix in a few.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Steal part id test,,well i dont member what it fit !
> replaced it and kept this part.



Lookie like a 025-029 recoil with the part that etends up under the top engine shroud.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yep grill it......marinate in some olive oil with fresh lemon juice and some basil and pepper for 45 mins or so flip every 10 min or so making sure you get good coverge of oil and juice.......when ready grill about 7 min per side ....DON'T overcook it..should be whiteish and flake easily with a fork......yeah don't expect it to taste like canned...the other nice thing about grilling fish outside is your house doesn't smell like dead stihls for 3-4 days afterwards.......



Be carefull with the lemon..the acid can actually "cook" the fish... then when you go to grill it can turn to mush.
when "cooked" in lemon juice or other citric acid it is then called called " ceviche " .. 
right,dont overcook it like you do meat,that will ruin it.
just till white and not opaque,,clear,etc.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Be carefull with the lemon..the acid can actually "cook" the fish... then when you go to grill it can turn to mush.
> when "cooked" in lemon juice or other citric acid it is then called called " ceviche " ..
> right,dont overcook it like you do meat,that will ruin it.
> just till white and not opaque,,clear,etc.



Thanks Ron, I want it to turn out good !

I do know not to over cook fish. LOL It aint beef !


----------



## tbone75

Saw and whacker pix. I wouldn't call this thing a brush saw. LOL Got all the extras with it,harness,blades extra string.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Be carefull with the lemon..the acid can actually "cook" the fish... then when you go to grill it can turn to mush.
> when "cooked" in lemon juice or other citric acid it is then called called " ceviche " ..
> right,dont overcook it like you do meat,that will ruin it.
> just till white and not opaque,,clear,etc.




Yes it will if you let it set long enough....the olive oil slows it down though.....half hr to 45 mins fine....I use the juice of one whole lemon for a pound and a half or so.... not in a bowl just a plate or platter so one side is down the rest are open to the air......the longer the marinde the shorter the cook time...for the same reasons Ron said......DON'T cook it like a slab of beef...I always use charcoal to grill with if you use gas probably want to shorten the cook time even more..hot fire.....again, as Ron said, just white not opaque and get it off there.....good luck.... good stuff.....


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lookie like a 025-029 recoil with the part that etends up under the top engine shroud.



Ok,,i think i fixed and sold a 025 awhile ago.
tnx.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Ron, I want it to turn out good !
> 
> I do know not to over cook fish. LOL It aint beef !



Thing is,,beef is regulated,inspected,graded and approved and slaughterhouse are inspected and approved.
aint NUTHIN on seafood !! no rules or regulations !! no control ..
enjoy


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,i think i fixed and sold a 025 awhile ago.
> tnx.



If it had that recoil on it ,then it needed some fixxin....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

024 is fully operational. Found a couple things I missed when parts shopping. Need a bolt for muffler cover, outer bar plate, but besides that it runs good. Just waiting on the B&C to come in now.


----------



## tbone75

The guy tried to get me to take a 150 Homie too. Told him I didn't even want it for free! LOL It was FUGLY ! Had a bar on it,should have took it for that! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Traded a kinda ugly MS180 for the whacker and Homie.


----------



## tbone75

Ron don't throw that cover away,I have a couple without guts for a 025. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Saw and whacker pix. I wouldn't call this thing a brush saw. LOL Got all the extras with it,harness,blades extra string.



49cc aint big enuf for a brush cutter ??
when aunty sees it he will want it !!


----------



## tbone75

The Homie seems to have good compression hanging it by the rope,dropped real slow.Also has a module on it,no points to mess with! LOL Dirty but looks in good shape. Not something I was looking for,but its a saw I guess. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron don't throw that cover away,I have a couple without guts for a 025. LOL



You want me to send it to you ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 49cc aint big enuf for a brush cutter ??
> when aunty sees it he will want it !!



Sure don't look big nuff to be 49cc? Maybe it is? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Saw count just went up by 2.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You want me to send it to you ??



I may need it later? Haven't got into the 025s I have to fix yet. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Saw count just went up by 2.



Whatcha get?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I may need it later? Haven't got into the 025s I have to fix yet. LOL



I can solve that problem....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Whatcha get?



Dan dropped by and left a Makita + a Stihl 025....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan dropped by and left a Makita + a Stihl 025....LOL



Send them on down here! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I can solve that problem....



If it wouldn't cost so much to ship them both ways I would send you a couple box fulls! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Send them on down here! LOL



I was about to say the same to you.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> If it wouldn't cost so much to ship them both ways I would send you a couple box fulls! LOL



Both ways? No no, just one way. To Texas.


----------



## tbone75

Well my fish is froze solid and no basil, forgot to put it in the fridge last night ! Maybe I can have it tomorrow?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Both ways? No no, just one way. To Texas.



I was only going to LET you put them together for ME ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I was only going to LET you put them together for ME ! LOL



Oh yeah, right. I'll send an back to you!


----------



## tbone75

Chit ! Should have grabbed the 150 Homie for Mark ! Good motor in it!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Well my fish is froze solid and no basil, forgot to put it in the fridge last night ! Maybe I can have it tomorrow?



Put it in fridge now then.
get FRESH basil tomorrow,well worth it.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Chit ! Should have grabbed the 150 Homie for Mark ! Good motor in it!



I don't want any more home lites.....already got plenty. Two 150's. Pawn shop don't even want em. Lol.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I don't want any more home lites.....already got plenty. Two 150's. Pawn shop don't even want em. Lol.



Why aint you got one of them running? And the other Homie?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Put it in fridge now then.
> get FRESH basil tomorrow,well worth it.



Its in there!

Left over pizza and salad tonight. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Chit ! Should have grabbed the 150 Homie for Mark ! Good motor in it!



Sure,,only thinking of yourself again ??


----------



## Cantdog

Well I had a little time today to look at/ work on that Lil' Jon..........pulled the fuel line up out of the tank to check the fuel filter.....no filter on it?? Didn't have any new ones that the hose barb was small enough to fit the hose so pulled a used one off an old Ryobi whacker and put in a new fuel line.....never seen such a long line on such a small saw!!!! Musta used 14-15 inches!!! I figured I'd check the carb screen whereas the saw had no filter.....that was clear and clean so put it all back together and put in some fuel...that's when I found the cap was missing the duckbill.....just a blob of black goo there instead...........poured a little fuel down the carb and gave her a yank......started right up but didn't pick up her fuel....little more gas...yank run...die no pumping going on.....pulled the carb back off and removed the diaphram cover....diaphram was hard as a rock!! Needle was stuck to the seat!! Gotts to order a few kits before Monday and one for this HU too!!

Warped5 sent me a gift from the Christmas thread......would not say what it was but said if I had a nice looking Lil'Jon I'd like it..... That came yesterday!! He was right!!

LOOK RON!!!!!!! There are no 7 yr olds or migits with only one pants leg out there!!!!........Yet.........I'll stihl probably have to have one anyway to protect the new protector......LOL!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Why aint you got one of them running? And the other Homie?



Ive raised my standards. I'm moving up in the world! Lol


----------



## tbone75

Now this guy with the 040 wants me to buy it or trade it in on another saw! He wants 150.00 for it. Told him sorry I don't want it. LOL
It may be worth it,just not for me. Got the fan wheel on the way for it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sure,,only thinking of yourself again ??



Bet I can stihl get it! LOL Who wants it??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Send them on down here! LOL



I am going to check with another buddy of mine, he had one like it with pulled out bar studs. I previously bought the coil off it for another saw rebuild. The rest of that saw was in real nice shape, might get it for parts to fix this one. Dan and I agreed to rebuild the 025 to be kept as a loaner saw we loan out to "losers",....wait did I just say that!!!.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well I had a little time today to look at/ work on that Lil' Jon..........pulled the fuel line up out of the tank to check the fuel filter.....no filter on it?? Didn't have any new ones that the hose barb was small enough to fit the hose so pulled a used one off an old Ryobi whacker and put in a new fuel line.....never seen such a long line on such a small saw!!!! Musta used 14-15 inches!!! I figured I'd check the carb screen whereas the saw had no filter.....that was clear and clean so put it all back together and put in some fuel...that's when I found the cap was missing the duckbill.....just a blob of black goo there instead...........poured a little fuel down the carb and gave her a yank......started right up but didn't pick up her fuel....little more gas...yank run...die no pumping going on.....pulled the carb back off and removed the diaphram cover....diaphram was hard as a rock!! Needle was stuck to the seat!! Gotts to order a few kits before Monday and one for this HU too!!
> 
> Warped5 sent me a gift from the Christmas thread......would not say what it was but said if I had a nice looking Lil'Jon I'd like it..... That came yesterday!! He was right!!
> 
> LOOK RON!!!!!!! There are no 7 yr olds or migits with only one pants leg out there!!!!........Yet.........I'll stihl probably have to have one anyway to protect the new protector......LOL!!!



Looks great Robin!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am going to check with another buddy of mine, he had one like it with pulled out bar studs. I previously bought the coil off it for another saw rebuild. The rest of that saw was in real nice shape, might get it for parts to fix this one. Dan and I agreed to rebuild the 025 to be kept as a loaner saw we loan out to "losers",....wait did I just say that!!!.....LOL



I have a crankcase if you need it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have a crankcase if you need it?



The saw is complete but either needs just a piston or maybe a P&C if the cylinder is bad enough. Rest of the saw seems in good shape. If the second parts saw that is coming is in decent shape I might let it go to a new home.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The saw is complete but either needs just a piston or maybe a P&C if the cylinder is bad enough. Rest of the saw seems in good shape. If the second parts saw that is coming is in decent shape I might let it go to a new home.



I have a few parts for them if you need something?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have a few parts for them if you need something?



Sounds good, John,...I will pull it down as soon as I get a chance and see if the cylinder can be saved. A piston from Northwoods may fix it right up.


----------



## tbone75

I have a couple good jugs too Jerry.Not sure if there 021,023 or 025s ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Jerry How long does it take for you to get stuff from Northwoods? It's like two days here..but no customs...just wondering...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have a couple good jugs too Jerry.Not sure if there 021,023 or 025s ? LOL



Seems I am working on these saws more often than I ever thought I would....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seems I am working on these saws more often than I ever thought I would....LOL



Seems you have had a few lately ! LOL There easy to work on !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Jerry How long does it take for you to get stuff from Northwoods? It's like two days here..but no customs...just wondering...



It usually takes 4-5 days to get parts here from Northwoods, that is fast in my books.


----------



## tbone75

That darn Sparky got me ! ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It usually takes 4-5 days to get parts here from Northwoods, that is fast in my books.



Sounds fast to get it up there to you! I get stuff in 2-3 days from them too! I like that place !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It usually takes 4-5 days to get parts here from Northwoods, that is fast in my books.




Yeah... that's pretty darn good..... considering..... I have had nothing but good transactions with Northwoods...good prices and real shipping costs......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seems you have had a few lately ! LOL There easy to work on !



They are not easy to work on, not like the PRO saws are but they are not really bad either. I just need to figure out the shortcuts to getting them apart and back together, just like I did with the PRO saws. Once I establish a procedure for the teardown and then the reinstall I might like them a little more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah... that's pretty darn good..... considering..... I have had nothing but good transactions with Northwoods...good prices and real shipping costs......



Same here, never a problem with them yet, always what I ordered and fast to me shipping for a very good price.


----------



## tbone75

Got to finish tearing down this J-Red/Emak to see how they tic. LOL Something inside the jug? Goes to the top and stops?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got to finish tearing down this J-Red/Emak to see how they tic. LOL Something inside the jug? Goes to the top and stops?



Take out the sparkplug and turn upsidedown,..shake vigorously....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> That darn Sparky got me ! ! LOL



I was on that thing like Stink on S**t.


----------



## Scooterbum

AU_K2500 said:


> I was on that thing like Stink on S**t.



Here and I was blaming that smell on the dog.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess it got too smelly in herte and everyone had to vacate. Can`t smell anything up here so guess its better to be this remote.


----------



## AU_K2500

Well, I've been bit by the bug....jonseing for another stihl(s). Heck even a husky would suffice.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Well, I've been bit by the bug....jonseing for another stihl(s). Heck even a husky would suffice.



You are starting to deal with worthwhile saws...


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are starting to deal with worthwhile saws...



That's exactly right. I know I'm a little slower than most on here. Its taken me a year, but there is a huge difference.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> take out the sparkplug and turn upsidedown,..shake vigorously....lol



lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I was on that thing like Stink on STIHL. ..



Fixed it fer ya


----------



## tbone75

Got little Jonny apart,talk about easy ! This P&C are neat! Jug will be fine,piston is junk. LOL Piston looks like its been running this way a long time?


----------



## dancan

50cc , swings string , tri-point or saw blade , You Betcha !
I'm not sure how comfy that old harness looks , the Stihl harness is great and I think Huuskeez Comfort harness should be good as well .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 50cc , swings string , tri-point or saw blade , You Betcha !
> I'm not sure how comfy that old harness looks , the Stihl harness is great and I think Huuskeez Comfort harness should be good as well .



Got a couple different blades with it and other chit? Didn't look through the box yet?


----------



## dancan

Handle bar setup ?


----------



## tbone75

Better piston pic.You can see how bad its wore! LOL

Be real easy to raise the compression on one of these! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Hopefully I'll win this one on the bay. Another 024, complete, bad top end,CHEAP!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Handle bar setup ?



Yep !


----------



## roncoinc

Went and dood it agin ....
took that little steal starter apart to ship the parts because i dint want to have to deal with the whole recoil setup packing.
spring went SPROING !! etc..
i could took dremel and cut it down to size like a spring holder and saved a lot of work !!
to late now..
anything else i should put in the box john ??










Stihl no answer form the question : " have you hooked the laptop to the interweb yet ? "


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Hopefully I'll win this one on the bay. Another 024, complete, bad top end,CHEAP!





 


new to the game and gone to the DARKSIDE already !!
nice knowin ya mark !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Went and dood it agin ....
> took that little steal starter apart to ship the parts because i dint want to have to deal with the whole recoil setup packing.
> spring went SPROING !! etc..
> i could took dremel and cut it down to size like a spring holder and saved a lot of work !!
> to late now..
> anything else i should put in the box john ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stihl no answer form the question : " have you hooked the laptop to the interweb yet ? "



Hold off on the box for a bit,don't have to have it right now. LOL I am sure I will need more stuff !! LOL

Not hooked up yet,need a splitter.Thought I had one,but ?? Just need to pick one up next time in town.


----------



## tbone75

Took the lappy to the basement yesterday to hook up,then couldn't find the splitter I swear was right on the top shelf on my bench?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hold off on the box for a bit,don't have to have it right now. LOL I am sure I will need more stuff !! LOL
> 
> Not hooked up yet,need a splitter.Thought I had one,but ?? Just need to pick one up next time in town.



But,,,But,,, if i hold it here and put like John box on it,,the CAT will use it !! LOL !!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Thought I may have a splitter some where around here? I put phone lines in every room! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> But,,,But,,, if i hold it here and put like John box on it,,the CAT will use it !! LOL !!!:msp_biggrin:



I have 4 cats and 2 litter boxes ! I can return the favor ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,,after downloading 127 of my saw vid's from youtube last nite i am burning them on a dvd to go with the John box  ( thats what cat's use ) ,,since on interslug connection he cant see movies


----------



## tbone75

OK Ron I will make a LIST for you ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have 4 cats and 2 litter boxes ! I can return the favor ! :msp_w00t:



You already sent me STIHL parts !!!

aint that same smell !! ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,after downloading 127 of my saw vid's from youtube last nite i am burning them on a dvd to go with the John box  ( thats what cat's use ) ,,since on interslug connection he cant see movies



Thanks Ron !! I will like that !!

I may need to fix up a shoe box for you. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

We could always watch videos for John and just type out the play by play for him :msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

JERRY !! 

that was an 0h25 that starter came off.
just saw the video


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You already sent me STIHL parts !!!
> 
> aint that same smell !! ??



Yea .... But this will be softer !! :msp_tongue:

May be a little stiffer by the time it gets there? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> new to the game and gone to the DARKSIDE already !!
> nice knowin ya mark !!



I said a husky would suffice! Please? Lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> U said a husky would suffice! Please? Lol



Some day you may find a DOLMAR ! If you start looking now? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I was told today there is a Dolmar dealer in Zanesville? Also a Husky dealer ? Why haven't I found them? Been looking in the yellar pages!

There are 3 towns 20 miles from me in any direction I can go! Newark,Zanesville and Coshocton , there has to be more saw shops!!


----------



## AU_K2500

AU_K2500 said:


> I said a husky would suffice! Please? Lol



There's a 120si going cheap right now....don't know anything about em


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> We could always watch videos for John and just type out the play by play for him :msp_biggrin:



" ok folks,there he is stepping up to the saw,,looks like he's going to try a drop start !!
OH MY GOODNESS !! he started it FIRST pull !
now he's stepping up to the log,,
the motor rev's,,
sounds good folks,,
now he's into the wood !!
LOOKIT that saw cut !!
OH MY !! i never seen anything like it !!
THE CHIP'S ARE FLYING !!!!!!!!
Well my goodness,,20 inch oak log in fifteen seconds !!
DID YOU SEE THAT !!
if your John you didnt  "


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> There's a 120si going cheap right now....don't know anything about em



Looked at it..
can buy a running one for what that will go for.
feebay is NOT the place to get good saw deals..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> " ok folks,there he is stepping up to the saw,,looks like he's going to try a drop start !!
> OH MY GOODNESS !! he started it FIRST pull !
> now he's stepping up to the log,,
> the motor rev's,,
> sounds good folks,,
> now he's into the wood !!
> LOOKIT that saw cut !!
> OH MY !! i never seen anything like it !!
> THE CHIP'S ARE FLYING !!!!!!!!
> Well my goodness,,20 inch oak log in fifteen seconds !!
> DID YOU SEE THAT !!
> if your John you didnt  "



I can "almost" see it !

Very good Ron !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looked at it..
> can buy a running one for what that will go for.
> feebay is NOT the place to get good saw deals..



Great saw ! And Ron is RIGHT ! It will go way high !


----------



## tbone75

Dolmar make any other SI saws besides the 116 & 120 ? Haven't seen any?


----------



## tbone75

Dolmars may not be a good idea for Sparky,to dang hard to find parts for! Been looking for 143 parts for a year now!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Looked at it..
> can buy a running one for what that will go for.
> feebay is NOT the place to get good saw deals..



The market just isn't good around here. Check CL pretty often.


----------



## tbone75

Talk about a BRAIN FART ! Like an idiot I bought this little Christmas Tree at the Crap Shack, well the OL is on my azz to get it put together NOW ! LOL 
So I guess I will TRY and do it? Gots to solder all the little led lights in it!

May be back later,if I don't burn something up? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Talk about a BRAIN FART ! Like an idiot I bought this little Christmas Tree at the Crap Shack, well the OL is on my azz to get it put together NOW ! LOL
> So I guess I will TRY and do it? Gots to solder all the little led lights in it!
> 
> May be back later,if I don't burn something up? LOL



Well,,you got the soldering iron for it now ! 

do brain farts smell like a stihl ??


----------



## roncoinc

TIME ! ( tm.reg)


----------



## AU_K2500

Night Ron


----------



## pioneerguy600

Night, Ron.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,you got the soldering iron for it now !
> 
> do brain farts smell like a stihl ??



No...............Mini-Macs !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,you got the soldering iron for it now !
> 
> do brain farts smell like a stihl ??



But I need to learn how to use it!

Nite Ron !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dolmar make any other SI saws besides the 116 & 120 ? Haven't seen any?



They made a lot of injected saws but I think the 116 and 120 were the only super injected saws.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> No...............Mini-Macs !



Hello everybody. Got busy again in the last week. Did have a full day of overtime today and then some side work after. John, I was able to find an older style mini-crap carb if you still need one. Let me know if you want me to send it out and I will, I actually have a little Daddy Stash in the gun cabinet now for just such occasions, won't have to worry about asking the boss for money as much for a little while anyhow. It's taken me almost ten years to do that.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody. Got busy again in the last week. Did have a full day of overtime today and then some side work after. John, I was able to find an older style mini-crap carb if you still need one. Let me know if you want me to send it out and I will, I actually have a little Daddy Stash in the gun cabinet now for just such occasions, won't have to worry about asking the boss for money as much for a little while anyhow. It's taken me almost ten years to do that.



Hi Jim , SLACKER ! LOL

Yes I could stihl use the carb ! Send me a PM on how much you need for it and shipping! Thanks !!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Hi Jim , SLACKER ! LOL
> 
> Yes I could stihl use the carb ! Send me a PM on how much you need for it and shipping! Thanks !!



Would be insulting to take your $ with all the stuff you have sent me. It's a pretty small thing to ship and like I said, I finally have a Daddy Fund going.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Would be insulting to take your $ with all the stuff you have sent me. It's a pretty small thing to ship and like I said, I finally have a Daddy Fund going.



Thank you Jim ! I hate to even mess with this Mini but it belongs to older guy than me,he wants it running again. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Believe it or not, it's boxed, addressed and ready for the boss to ship it out on Monday on the washing machine. Boy carbs are so easy to box up, hope you like hi-test electrical tape on your boxes :msp_biggrin:.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Thank you Jim ! I hate to even mess with this Mini but it belongs to older guy than me,he wants it running again. LOL



I don't blame you, I can't stand the little chits either. They were a pretty popular saw though and they were pretty good runners in their time if you could get the timing right on them on setup.


----------



## sefh3

Evening everyone.
Yet another busy day today. Kids went to the retirement home and sang Chirstmas Carols today then had lunch with Santa. 
Nothing on the plans for tomorrow so it looks like shop time then.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening everyone.
> Yet another busy day today. Kids went to the retirement home and sang Chirstmas Carols today then had lunch with Santa.
> Nothing on the plans for tomorrow so it looks like shop time then.



You happen to have the guts for that 056 starter for Ron? LOL


----------



## sefh3

Jerry
Those 025's are pretty easy. Same as the 029's just smaller. Make sure you take some rope and tie the carb boot up. It saves a ton of time and elimanates the risk of tearing it when installing them while pushing it through the rear handle.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I don't blame you, I can't stand the little chits either. They were a pretty popular saw though and they were pretty good runners in their time if you could get the timing right on them on setup.



Just a serious pain to work on ! Wanted to say no,but seems like a real nice old guy. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just a serious pain to work on ! Wanted to say no,but seems like a real nice old guy. LOL



Hard not to help those nice old guys out....even though Hoffa is probably buried somewhere on his property :msp_scared:.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> You happen to have the guts for that 056 starter for Ron? LOL



I seen the post of the recoil but I didn't see a post of the flywheel. Did I miss that?
I'll post some pictures tomorrow of what I have for him.


----------



## jimdad07

Hate to do it, but I have to head for bed. I see Marc down there lurking, howdy Marc!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I seen the post of the recoil but I didn't see a post of the flywheel. Did I miss that?
> I'll post some pictures tomorrow of what I have for him.



He needed the one with pawls .


----------



## diggers_dad

Yikes! Over 10 pages of posts since I checked in this morning! It's tough to keep up with you people. If John gets high speed internet I'll NEVER stay up with all of his rambling. otstir:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Yikes! Over 10 pages of posts since I checked in this morning! It's tough to keep up with you people. If John gets high speed internet I'll NEVER stay up with all of his rambling. otstir:



Stihl a smart arse aintcha ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Dang thing works ! Amazed myself ! LOL Now maybe I will sleep?


----------



## tbone75

What happen to Uncle Mongo/Sludge/Rotten Rob/#1 tonight ? 

Must be very busy!


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> Dang thing works ! Amazed myself ! LOL Now maybe I will sleep?



That's frikkin neat!


----------



## Stem450Husky

Hard to say what #1 is upto, I haven't done much today, fell asleep earlier and woke up a little bit ago... gonna be another long morning. 

How goes it John?


----------



## RandyMac

I need a nap


----------



## dancan

Not supposed to nap when you're on the clock are you ??



tbone75 said:


> Dang thing works ! Amazed myself ! LOL Now maybe I will sleep?



For the sake of the wife , kids and grandkids , get a real tree tightwad !!!!
Or at least break out one of your saws and go cut one on your acreage .




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> I need a nap



LOL That's what you said yesterday.........wasn't one enough??


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> LOL That's what you said yesterday.........wasn't one enough??



almost


----------



## Cantdog

Nice morning here....for the 9th of Dec......clear, 34 degrees...sitting here with my dog, hot coffee, typing and watching sun coming up over the mountains of Mount Desert Island.

The only problem is.. I wanted to split wood today but what little frost there was in the ground is gone and 2-3 inches of rain added so I can't get the tractor back in the woods without tearing up the road....not worth it....gotta wait until things harden up again I guess.....to bad..... be a great day to split 2-3 cord of wood too......What to do???.......I better figger out sumpin quick fore the OL wakes up and finds me slackin.......I'm sure she has a list all made.......all things I don't want to do......that's why they are all stihl on the list.........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Not supposed to nap when you're on the clock are you ??
> 
> 
> 
> For the sake of the wife , kids and grandkids , get a real tree tightwad !!!!
> Or at least break out one of your saws and go cut one on your acreage .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Do you really think the OL would let me get away without a Christmas tree? I tried that the first year we were together,stihl dating. She went and got a tree and put it up here! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nice morning here....for the 9th of Dec......clear, 34 degrees...sitting here with my dog, hot coffee, typing and watching sun coming up over the mountains of Mount Desert Island.
> 
> The only problem is.. I wanted to split wood today but what little frost there was in the ground is gone and 2-3 inches of rain added so I can't get the tractor back in the woods without tearing up the road....not worth it....gotta wait until things harden up again I guess.....to bad..... be a great day to split 2-3 cord of wood too......What to do???.......I better figger out sumpin quick fore the OL wakes up and finds me slackin.......I'm sure she has a list all made.......all things I don't want to do......that's why they are all stihl on the list.........



Yep..............better go hide some where! LOL


----------



## tbone75

About 4 hrs. in bed,this is the 3rd time I have been back up! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

38 out there right now.More rain today,and the next 3-4 days !


----------



## roncoinc

Didnt know John needed a carb for a mini ?
went looking for the pic of the boxfull i have i could have pulled one.
saw this pic,,been a couple years since i got this haul.
had to clean out three small building for these.
still have some or parts of 
takes two pix to show them all.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah....My nice day is not supposed to end well............snow/rain after dark and most of the day tomorrow/Tues......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Didnt know John needed a carb for a mini ?
> went looking for the pic of the boxfull i have i could have pulled one.
> saw this pic,,been a couple years since i got this haul.
> had to clean out three small building for these.
> still have some or parts of
> takes two pix to show them all.



WOW !! One hell of a haul there Ron ! I see a couple I like ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah....My nice day is not supposed to end well............snow/rain after dark and most of the day tomorrow/Tues......



That SUCKS ! Going to be a while before you get any more wood out!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That SUCKS ! Going to be a while before you get any more wood out!




Oh well.......I know right where it is...LOL!!! It'll stihl be there......


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Ron.........went through all my homies and none of the caps had any duckbills......so if you have any kicking around or and old pull-on cap with one in it you don't need I'd take you up on your earlier offer!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah....My nice day is not supposed to end well............snow/rain after dark and most of the day tomorrow/Tues......



We just gonna get some rain on and off.
sunny again tuesday.

John,was down at TSC fri.
looked at your stove.
wanted to check out the two blowers but forgot.
i couldnt use that thing,to big for where i need it.
firebox dont look any bigger then mine ?? maybe a tad,,not supposed to load above firebicks,,RITE !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Mornin Ron.........went through all my homies and none of the caps had any duckbills......so if you have any kicking around or and old pull-on cap with one in it you don't need I'd take you up on your earlier offer!!



Yeh,may be easier to just send the whole cap !!


----------



## tbone75

Finally took the new welder out of the box. The ground clamp is mashed ! LOL No big deal to replace that. Need to put the cart together today! My 220 outlet won't work for this one.Need to change that too,think I have one?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> We just gonna get some rain on and off.
> sunny again tuesday.
> 
> John,was down at TSC fri.
> looked at your stove.
> wanted to check out the two blowers but forgot.
> i couldnt use that thing,to big for where i need it.
> firebox dont look any bigger then mine ?? maybe a tad,,not supposed to load above firebicks,,RITE !!



Yes, not suppose to. LOL Fire box did look about the same,25" log fits.


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,hex cap like this one ??
the duck bill LOOKEd good untill i touched it !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,hex cap like this one ??
> the duck bill LOOKEd good untill i touched it !!



Yep just like that......same ting....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,may be easier to just send the whole cap !!



Another place to find them duck bills is the Stihl 017/018.They have one in the fuel and oil tanks.Just pokes down in the top of each tank.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,hex cap like this one ??
> the duck bill LOOKEd good untill i touched it !!



Thats how I test them, give it a flick. LOL Don't fall off or break,its good. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron I think I could have done OK with a stove like you have. This big thing is too much ! I have a hard time getting it to burn low enough not to run me out ! LOL
If I could build the garage close enough I wouldn't need a stove in it! Just pipe this one over to it!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thats how I test them, give it a flick. LOL Don't fall off or break,its good. LOL



Gave it a flick,turned to mush.
will find a good one and Robin will have to install it


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I think I could have done OK with a stove like you have. This big thing is too much ! I have a hard time getting it to burn low enough not to run me out ! LOL
> If I could build the garage close enough I wouldn't need a stove in it! Just pipe this one over to it!



You need the two oulets for up/dn stairs.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You need the two oulets for up/dn stairs.



Thought it would be best,but I have it shut off to the upstairs all the time! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,this washer holds it in.
small screwdriver and pry it out.
slide it over replacement and push it back in,simple.
i know i have a good valve already out.
oh yeh,clean the cap and washer good so no goop left..
see pic ! LOL !! made a mess !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Robin,this washer holds it in.
> small screwdriver and pry it out.
> slide it over replacement and push it back in,simple.
> i know i have a good valve already out.
> oh yeh,clean the cap and washer good so no goop left..
> see pic ! LOL !! made a mess !!



Lots of weed whacker caps have them in there too.
I flatten the keepers out just a little before I put them back in,holds better!


----------



## roncoinc

Some strimmers use duckbill valves too.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,this washer holds it in.
> small screwdriver and pry it out.
> slide it over replacement and push it back in,simple.
> i know i have a good valve already out.
> oh yeh,clean the cap and washer good so no goop left..
> see pic ! LOL !! made a mess !!




Ok.......I don't think mine has the washer.......or maybe I didn't clean it good enough to see it.....the thing was just a blob of black goo like that one.......I don't think this saw's been started in 30 yrs....never seen a tilly carb diaphram so hardened up...like cardboard or metal flashing... couldn't even depress it with a small screwdriver through the hole on the center of the cover.......what was left of the duckbill had no shape what so ever......just a blob.....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ok.......I don't think mine has the washer.......or maybe I didn't clean it good enough to see it.....the thing was just a blob of black goo like that one.......I don't think this saw's been started in 30 yrs....never seen a tilly carb diaphram so hardened up...like cardboard or metal flashing... couldn't even depress it with a small screwdriver through the hole on the center of the cover.......what was left of the duckbill had no shape what so ever......just a blob.....



The washer is there


----------



## tbone75

This brush saw is a 25R not a 250.Can't find nothing on it so far? Just don't look big nuff to be 49cc ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This brush saw is a 25R not a 250.Can't find nothing on it so far? Just don't look big nuff to be 49cc ?



You said TWO FIFTY !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> The washer is there



I'll clean it up and look closer when I'm at the shop later today.....never done anything with duckbills before......


----------



## roncoinc

Looking on the bay at duckbill's.
husky
,poulan
craftsman
weed eater
homie
sears
etc..


----------



## Cantdog

'Nuther question.......all duckbills the same size????........or different sizes for different saws/trimmers etc......????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You said TWO FIFTY !!



Nope,you guys said that is what it could be. LOL I said 25R or R25 at first. LOL I was just guessing you guys were right. I could find them but not a 25R.
Makes no difference,I got nothing in it ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> 'Nuther question.......all duckbills the same size????........or different sizes for different saws/trimmers etc......????



Same,,or close enuf.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 'Nuther question.......all duckbills the same size????........or different sizes for different saws/trimmers etc......????



The ones in the little top handle Homies are shorter is all I have seen different?


----------



## roncoinc

25R = 25cc


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 25R = 25cc



That would be my guess! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,need your mailing ad again,caint find it.


----------



## tbone75

Its TIME to go do something or go back to bed! 

Go do something !! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I PMed you half an hour ago.......I can resend if it didn't get to you.......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I PMed you half an hour ago.......I can resend if it didn't get to you.......



Got it !


----------



## roncoinc

Found a Robin bill valve.
will send it out to duck monday..


----------



## sefh3

Ron
I need some pictures of the 056 to see if I have the guts for the recoil for you.


----------



## sefh3

Morning everyone!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron
> I need some pictures of the 056 to see if I have the guts for the recoil for you.



To late !!!
i said it was pawl type.
ordered a complete starter off the bay.
$20 delivered !
maybe next time


----------



## roncoinc

Robin !!

put that starter on the 70E and the coil has SPARK !! 



cant find any listing on ebay to see what it's worth


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas.


----------



## tbone75

Slow day in here!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Slow day in here!



No joke. What are you up to today? Working on anything good?


----------



## Stem450Husky

Afternoon all! Checking in, just sitting here watching the Ravens & Redskins game with the gf.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> No joke. What are you up to today? Working on anything good?



Just messing with the welder. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Just messing with the welder. LOL



Don't weld anything together that shouldnt be. Lol. Have fun with it. Protect your eyes.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Don't weld anything together that shouldnt be. Lol. Have fun with it. Protect your eyes.



No welding yet,stihl searching for the outlet I had some where? I really muffed up when I cleaned the shop a while back! Haven't found anything since !!


----------



## tbone75

Just hate to go buy another outlet when I know I have a brand new one here!


----------



## roncoinc

Hide John !!! HIDE !!!!!!!!

baby ben and squeelers losing !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Just hate to go buy another outlet when I know I have a brand new one here!



I know that feeling. I needed to replace the dryer outlet a few years ago. Couldn't find, bought a new one. Week later while looking for something else I found the one I knew I had. I hate that.


----------



## roncoinc

John !!!!!!!!!!!

go out in the yard and dig a hole and fill it in behind you !!

Squeelers getting buried too !!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> John !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> go out in the yard and dig a hole and fill it in behind you !!
> 
> Squeelers getting buried too !!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hahahahahaha.


----------



## dancan

Looks like another day in the HuuskyHood , slow , slow slow .


----------



## AU_K2500

Man that stihl runs good. Started yesterday on the 4-5th pull completely dry. Looks good too! Still waiting on the B&C. 

330 is all together with a nice oregon bar with replaceable tip! Outta gas, will get some this week. Then I'll try to start it. Just needs the foam gasket for the top cover. 

Echo.....well, fuel tank is coated in a black tar like substance....very thick and its every where. Clutch cover is gone. Its a damn points saw.....damn I hate points. At least it has spark. I may clean and gap them just for good measure.


----------



## roncoinc

John,,,,,,,,,,,

DEEP hole,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

VERY deep hole.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

very very DEEP hole !!!!

LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> go out in the yard and dig a hole and fill it in behind you !!
> 
> Squeelers getting buried too !!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Been hiding in the basement !!

I KNOW !! :hmm3grin2orange:


Got to find that splitter ! FAST !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> DEEP hole,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> VERY deep hole.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> very very DEEP hole !!!!
> 
> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Surprised you don't hear her up there! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Gonna be a long night here!


----------



## tbone75

Second woman I have ever seen get so excited about football,my Aunt out in Indy is even worse about the Colts !


----------



## tbone75

Ron we ever get up there,be ready ! She will be all over your azz about football ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Went to put the welder cart together,its missing the side support brackets! Sent them a email ! Got it off flea bay,so I can least get my money back if nothing else.
Afraid to touch anything else today!
Can't find that out let or splitter!
Bout tore the shop apart looking for them!
Been raining all day like a cow pissing on a flat rock !

Should have went back to bed! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Man that stihl runs good. Started yesterday on the 4-5th pull completely dry. Looks good too! Still waiting on the B&C.
> 
> 330 is all together with a nice oregon bar with replaceable tip! Outta gas, will get some this week. Then I'll try to start it. Just needs the foam gasket for the top cover.
> 
> Echo.....well, fuel tank is coated in a black tar like substance....very thick and its every where. Clutch cover is gone. Its a damn points saw.....damn I hate points. At least it has spark. I may clean and gap them just for good measure.




You sure you want to do that??????..........lol!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> You sure you want to do that??????..........lol!!!



Maybe your right....ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Maybe your right....ain't broke, don't fix it.



Very true.......however the Lord hates a coward.....you gotta learn sometime....LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Maybe your right....ain't broke, don't fix it.



If it ain't broke.....he can fix that!! Lol


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Man that stihl runs good. Started yesterday on the 4-5th pull completely dry. Looks good too! Still waiting on the B&C.
> 
> 330 is all together with a nice oregon bar with replaceable tip! Outta gas, will get some this week. Then I'll try to start it. Just needs the foam gasket for the top cover.
> 
> Echo.....well, fuel tank is coated in a black tar like substance....very thick and its every where. Clutch cover is gone. Its a damn points saw.....damn I hate points. At least it has spark. I may clean and gap them just for good measure.



Hey !! it has enuf cover to hold the bar on ! LOL !!
points,yup, wada ya want ?? free saws you just need to blow the dust off ???? 
git down and dirty man !!!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! it has enuf cover to hold the bar on ! LOL !!
> points,yup, wada ya want ?? free saws you just need to blow the dust off ????
> git down and dirty man !!!



Tore it down. Its all there. Yes the cover is senough to hold the bar on. Not sure how to clean the tank with out splitting the case. Might just have to do that. And yes. I couldn't ask for much more on a free saw. Thanks again Ron!


----------



## Cantdog

Anyone else been following the "Dust Up" "Out There" with Bradlee and the aftermarket cyls????


----------



## farrell

Evening all!

Another boring afternoon at the ol'shop!

Was hoping John would share a "one time at banned camp..." story

Not much going on here......work sleep then work sleep then repeat!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron we ever get up there,be ready ! She will be all over your azz about football ! :hmm3grin2orange:



MEH,,,,,, squeeler fans no problem..
easilly confused..
ask them to say thier first name twice in a row and they wander away wondering what happened


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Anyone else been following the "Dust Up" "Out There" with Bradlee and the aftermarket cyls????



I just looked at the title and a quick gleam at a few posts , looks like a lot of teen drama to me , I remember when some of the "Porters" used to ask questions about how to port LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Another boring afternoon at the ol'shop!
> 
> Was hoping John would share a "one time at banned camp..." story
> 
> Not much going on here......work sleep then work sleep then repeat!



Don't even want to think about that! LOL Just plain sucked!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Tore it down. Its all there. Yes the cover is senough to hold the bar on. Not sure how to clean the tank with out splitting the case. Might just have to do that. And yes. I couldn't ask for much more on a free saw. Thanks again Ron!



pour nuts and bolts in and some mix and shake it a bit


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I just looked at the title and a quick gleam at a few posts , looks like a lot of teen drama to me , I remember when some of the "Porters" used to ask questions about how to port LOL




Yes it is.......Brad can sure draw fire.......'tis the season of giving...they be "giving it" to Brad........LOL!! Have you noticed the "Stickies" ???? LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Ron , got a puter problem. I updated the flash player like this thing kept telling me to do.Now I put the camera card in to get my pix it won't do nothing? Would bring up the menu and ask what I wanted to do with them. Got to go through a bunch of chit to load them now?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> pour nuts and bolts in and some mix and shake it a bit



Jerry had some kind of mixture he uses? Cleaned them right out!


----------



## dancan

You're right , I just noticed all the stickies , forgot that someone hates them LOL .


----------



## dancan

Flash shouldn't have anything to do with the camera pics , were you using the camera software or windoze to view the pics ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Flash shouldn't have anything to do with the camera pics , were you using the camera software or windoze to view the pics ?



Windoze


----------



## dancan

So what do you have do do to see the pics now ??


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Jerry had some kind of mixture he uses? Cleaned them right out!



Hey Jerry. Need your help!!!


Hey Ron. What would that chit be in there. I've seen varnished gas....but this is different. Not sure what it is. Its black as tar.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> So what do you have do do to see the pics now ??



When I put the card in,should bring that menu up auto. Now I have to go find it in the puter and take the pics off I want.
Only did this after I updated flash player?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Jerry. Need your help!!!
> 
> 
> Hey Ron. What would that chit be in there. I've seen varnished gas....but this is different. Not sure what it is. Its black as tar.



30 yr. old gas I would guess.


----------



## dancan

I think you klicked on the button that saved the "do nothing" as default the last time you used the card .
Maybe Ron knows how to get it back .
I know it's a lot of work to klick on my computer and then the card to get the pics .........slugs have no hands .


----------



## AU_K2500

Click my computer, external drive, they should be there....not hard at all


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Jerry. Need your help!!!
> 
> 
> Hey Ron. What would that chit be in there. I've seen varnished gas....but this is different. Not sure what it is. Its black as tar.



Not sure what saw you are working on, but if it's an older they just threw some 30 weight oil on the fuel tank and ran it. When that settles up it's like tar.
Take a hand full of nuts or small bolts and throw some mix in it and shake it. Repeat as many times as you can.


----------



## sefh3

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is.......Brad can sure draw fire.......'tis the season of giving...they be "giving it" to Brad........LOL!! Have you noticed the "Stickies" ???? LOL!!!



There is 3-4 posts and a poll going on about these cylinders. Teen drama for sure!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Click my computer, external drive, they should be there....not hard at all



Don't see nothing like that? Nothing says external drive.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Not sure what saw you are working on, but if it's an older they just threw some 30 weight oil on the fuel tank and ran it. When that settles up it's like tar.
> Take a hand full of nuts or small bolts and throw some mix in it and shake it. Repeat as many times as you can.



makes sense. just and older Echo. ill try the nuts and bolts trick.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Don't see nothing like that? Nothing says external drive.



ok, maybe not external drive. its going to be on the left side of the panel, sim card, flash card, under "computer"


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> ok, maybe not external drive. its going to be on the left side of the panel, sim card, flash card, under "computer"



Found something that said set program default,did that.Stihl don't work?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron , got a puter problem. I updated the flash player like this thing kept telling me to do.Now I put the camera card in to get my pix it won't do nothing? Would bring up the menu and ask what I wanted to do with them. Got to go through a bunch of chit to load them now?



When it does that make your choice and check off "do this every time " ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> When it does that make your choice and check off "do this every time " ..



Did that where I opened the pic , stihl don't work?


----------



## 8433jeff

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Jerry. Need your help!!!
> 
> 
> Hey Ron. What would that chit be in there. I've seen varnished gas....but this is different. Not sure what it is. Its black as tar.



I had a small Echo that had the same deal under the starter cover and the carb box; its the fuel line, believe it or not.

Scraper time. Or leave it and plan on changing a filter or two, depending on how much you plan on running it.


----------



## roncoinc

Got Johns clutch cover cleaned up...








now that it is down this far i must say i have never seen such a poor casting on a pot metal part..
the chinese make better parts !!
typical stihl quality,,,no wonder you see so many broken clutch covers on them ..
i suppose if you dont use any primer,like stihl does, and POUR the paint on it may look smooth ??
i think i may properly prepare the part and do some paint as should be done in the first place !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got Johns clutch cover cleaned up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now that it is down this far i must say i have never seen such a poor casting on a pot metal part..
> the chinese make better parts !!
> typical stihl quality,,,no wonder you see so many broken clutch covers on them ..
> i suppose if you dont use any primer,like stihl does, and POUR the paint on it may look smooth ??
> i think i may properly prepare the part and do some paint as should be done in the first place !



Needs bondo! LOL

What did you use to get the paint off?


----------



## pioneerguy600

This old IEL RA had a coating of old gas and oil in the fuel tank, varnish and 3 melted rubber fuel lines, stuff was more than a quarter inch thick all over, this stuff ate it out in about 24 hrs just sitting on the bench.








[video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-oQxK-oQI3Xs/TM9QHnmqZtI/AAAAAAAAIhw/mlKZafUKDno/s640/alaska%25202010%2520169.jpg?gl=US[/video]

[video]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-5RBf8t8Ngkw/TM9QIjhsmRI/AAAAAAAAIh0/Z9kAecplDYc/s640/alaska%25202010%2520170.jpg?gl=US[/video]

[video]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-FCVffF56Obo/TM9QWJRWABI/AAAAAAAAIjA/YVxzkDsnH50/s640/alaska%25202010%2520188.jpg?gl=US[/video]


----------



## pioneerguy600

The tank was as clean as new when I dumped that mixture out into the jar, stuff was as thick as hot chocolate.

[video]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-MrcksjnjiuE/TM9QYFszf6I/AAAAAAAAIjM/Zzn0pToFLJI/s640/alaska%25202010%2520191.jpg?gl=US[/video]


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Needs bondo! LOL
> 
> What did you use to get the paint off?



paint stripper


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> The tank was as clean as new when I dumped that mixture out into the jar, stuff was as thick as hot chocolate.
> 
> [video]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-MrcksjnjiuE/TM9QYFszf6I/AAAAAAAAIjM/Zzn0pToFLJI/s640/alaska%25202010%2520191.jpg?gl=US[/video]



Thanks Jerry!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The tank was as clean as new when I dumped that mixture out into the jar, stuff was as thick as hot chocolate.
> 
> [video]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-MrcksjnjiuE/TM9QYFszf6I/AAAAAAAAIjM/Zzn0pToFLJI/s640/alaska%25202010%2520191.jpg?gl=US[/video]



That stuff works!


----------



## farrell

Hey John......

click on your start menu 

then click my computer (should show your hard drive and CDROM drive)

Insert your card (should show up as removable disk)

Click on it and there is your pics


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> paint stripper



I will have a blasting cabinet some time soon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That stuff works!



It really does work great.There was 3 old rubber fuel lines in that tank, two still had the brass pickups on the end and there was a plastic line something like Tygon in there also. That cleaner took it all out without shaking or agitating at all. I rinsed it out with boiling water and dish soap, its as clean as the day it was made. That saw made a fantastic runner after cleaning it up, new lines and a carb rebuild made it run great.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey John......
> 
> click on your start menu
> 
> then click my computer (should show your hard drive and CDROM drive)
> 
> Insert your card (should show up as removable disk)
> 
> Click on it and there is your pics



I can do that OK. I got in there and set the default program,but stihl won't open auto like it did?


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I will have a blasting cabinet some time soon.



Give me a call sometime. There's a lot of ways to do a blasting setup on the cheap.


----------



## roncoinc

Time ! .. ( reg.tm ) 
( right to use for sale. )


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I can do that OK. I got in there and set the default program,but stihl won't open auto like it did?



Did you right click the disk icon to see if there is "settings" or "open with"?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Give me a call sometime. There's a lot of ways to do a blasting setup on the cheap.



I will do that! Thanks Scoot !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time ! .. ( reg.tm )
> ( right to use for sale. )



Nite Ron LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Did you right click the disk icon to see if there is "settings" or "open with"?



I give up ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I give up ! LOL



To early to give up!:msp_biggrin:

How is the grandson and daughter doin?


----------



## AU_K2500

026 on the way!!!!! well......half of one, maybe 1/3rd. lol, case,crank, flywheel, clutch, brake and topend. 

only missing a few things, lol


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> To early to give up!:msp_biggrin:
> 
> How is the grandson and daughter doin?



Just GREAT !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> 026 on the way!!!!! well......half of one, maybe 1/3rd. lol, case,crank, flywheel, clutch, brake and topend.
> 
> only missing a few things, lol



Good for you !

You done run me out of parts! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Good for you !
> 
> You done run me out of parts! LOL



I'll pay ya back some how. There's a 024 going for cheap. I can use a lot of the parts from it to get the 026 going. 

Jerry, Dan, I'm not on my computer so incant search media cat but do the 024 and 026 have a different tank/ handle?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I'll pay ya back some how. There's a 024 going for cheap. I can use a lot of the parts from it to get the 026 going.
> 
> Jerry, Dan, I'm not on my computer so incant search media cat but do the 024 and 026 have a different tank/ handle?



I am sure they are the same.

Slug Slide Time!


----------



## tbone75

Found the 25R husky brush saw ! 28cc made in 1986 ! A little porting it will be just fine. LOL Maybe?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I'll pay ya back some how. There's a 024 going for cheap. I can use a lot of the parts from it to get the 026 going.
> 
> Jerry, Dan, I'm not on my computer so incant search media cat but do the 024 and 026 have a different tank/ handle?



No worries about paying back!


----------



## RandyMac

early night guys, take care


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan!!!! Time to call out the zzzllackers......


----------



## dancan

Randy musta taken everyone with him , even the zzZZlakerzz .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Randy musta taken everyone with him , even the zzZZlakerzz .


Yup. Slow night. Back on the road. 

Let's start some forge burners. 

Had to put Christmas presents on hold.


----------



## dancan

I think I'll put up some of my credits for sale for a bit of extra christmas cash , surely someone may need them to "Sticky" some threads LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I think I'll put up some of my credits for sale for a bit of extra christmas cash , surely someone may need them to "Sticky" some threads LOL



Sometime I have to find out about "credits" and "rep".


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Sometime I have to find out about "credits" and "rep".



Neither one means much. LOL


----------



## dancan

Red , Red , Red , it's right some Red .
Red sky in the mornin' Sailors take warnin' .


----------



## tbone75

Another wet morning. Had nuff of this rain !

Had nuff of this not much sleep too!

I know,whining already ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Red , Red , Red , it's right some Red .
> Red sky in the mornin' Sailors take warnin' .



Can't see nuttin here yet? Maybe some rain! LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## tbone75

Sure is a lot of slacking going on in here today! 
Aint it Monday for you guys that have them "J" things,that you have to do that "W" thing at? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> I'll pay ya back some how. There's a 024 going for cheap. I can use a lot of the parts from it to get the 026 going.
> 
> Jerry, Dan, I'm not on my computer so incant search media cat but do the 024 and 026 have a different tank/ handle?



The tank handles are the same but different. Stihl offered 3 different types of air filters for this saw. You need to have the correct air filter that goes with the tank vent on the handle which you also need the correct air filter cover to match the saw.

Check your email.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Another wet morning. Had nuff of this rain !
> 
> Had nuff of this not much sleep too!
> 
> I know,whining already ! :msp_w00t:



Calling for snow today for us. It rained all day yesterday and drizling this morning.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Calling for snow today for us. It rained all day yesterday and drizling this morning.



Calling for snow tonight or tomorrow night here? Memory is GONE ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> The tank handles are the same but different. Stihl offered 3 different types of air filters for this saw. You need to have the correct air filter that goes with the tank vent on the handle which you also need the correct air filter cover to match the saw.
> 
> Check your email.



Now why would they do that !! STUPID !! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.......Snow, sleet and freezing rain.......puter would not start this morning.......had restore to an earlier time....fulls system scans etc.....was fine at 3:00 am......was ruined at 5:30.....probably hacked or some stupid chit......not starting the week on the right foot.....


----------



## roncoinc

Robin..
find the star washer ?
valve in an envelope ready to got. 
funny,packaging cost more than the item !! LOL !!


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> I'll pay ya back some how. There's a 024 going for cheap. I can use a lot of the parts from it to get the 026 going.
> 
> Jerry, *Dan*, I'm not on my computer so incant search media cat but do the 024 and 026 have a different tank/ handle?



Dan doesn't work on saws, he just drops them off in Jerry's truck to have them fixed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now why would they do that !! STUPID !! LOL



The air filters for the 024 and 026 are really too small for the size of the saw engine and clog up too easily in dusty conditions, there were changes made to address this problem and also the EPA forced some changes to tank venting on these models over the years. When a saw has a long production run they tend to need updating to new rules from EPA and slight changes are needed to keep up with new standards.


----------



## roncoinc

I just " liked " every post on this page.
that do anything ??


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Now why would they do that !! STUPID !! LOL



That series was made for alot of years. 

They ran a standard carb on most 024 and 026's. Takes a small air filter and tall vent valve (non pro's usually run these). Then some Pro's ran these carbs but have a shorter vent valve.
They had a Zama carb that was fuel regulated (has a spout on the diaphram side) takes different filter and short vent valve. 026 Pros ran them and some 024 Supers.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin..
> find the star washer ?
> valve in an envelope ready to got.
> funny,packaging cost more than the item !! LOL !!



I didn't have a chance to look yesterday......going to the shop in a bit....I'll look as soon as I get a fire going and get back to you at lunch time.. Thanx....


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> That series was made for alot of years.
> 
> They ran a standard carb on most 024 and 026's. Takes a small air filter and tall vent valve (non pro's usually run these). Then some Pro's ran these carbs but have a shorter vent valve.
> They had a Zama carb that was fuel regulated (has a spout on the diaphram side) takes different filter and short vent valve. 026 Pros ran them and some 024 Supers.



I get it,been made many years,have to update.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I didn't have a chance to look yesterday......going to the shop in a bit....I'll look as soon as I get a fire going and get back to you at lunch time.. Thanx....



Put that starter and coil on my 70E,has spark.
think i gave a couple 70E's to Lee ??

seems these coils like gold ?


----------



## roncoinc

John,,fix prob with memory stick ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I just " liked " every post on this page.
> that do anything ??



Have no idea what that does for anything? Made me wonder WTF when I seen I had a bunch? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Scott..
see my post about 056 on/off switch ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,fix prob with memory stick ?



Nope , poked around and set the defaults,but stihl don't work like it did?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I just " liked " every post on this page.
> that do anything ??



Are you feeling ok?

Ron............I ain't never seen you like nothin!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nope , poked around and set the defaults,but stihl don't work like it did?



What ver windoze ?


----------



## tbone75

Looks like I am getting my old 046 back again. LOL Nephew wants this 064 I just finished. Told him it will cost him some money too! 
Got another nicer one to build so no big deal,plus I will get it back again! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Are you feeling ok?
> 
> Ron............I ain't never seen you like nothin!



Now Adam,,,,,,,,,,
how can you say such a thing ??

you hurt my sensetive feelings !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What ver windoze ?



7


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Now Adam,,,,,,,,,,
> how can you say such a thing ??
> 
> you hurt my sensetive feelings !!



I'm sorry Ron! I didn't mean to!


----------



## tbone75

I plug in a USB thingy,won't open that auto either?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now Adam,,,,,,,,,,
> how can you say such a thing ??
> 
> you hurt my sensetive feelings !!



Feelings? Whered ya find them? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Put that starter and coil on my 70E,has spark.
> think i gave a couple 70E's to Lee ??
> 
> seems these coils like gold ?



I ended up with one of those.....the late model one with alum fan....that didn't have a coil.......different one anyway.....LYFORD was written on it everywhere.....

The older type are pretty bulletproof.....rarely fail.......SEM module under the flywheel goes south much more often....coils are more likely to be destroyed by exploding plastic fan parts. All this stuff is NLA so if someone NEEDS them it a sellers market I guess......plastic fans and stihl working SEMs sell faster than coils as a rule........same coil fit the 52E as well...different part# but only because the length of the wires.....SEMs, metal flywheel centers and coil units are all the same 52E, 66E, 70E.....fan's different on 52E


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I plug in a USB thingy,won't open that auto either?



hey john not sure this will help bein that i have vista but.........................

go to your control panel under your start menu and look for the "autoplay" icon. gives a whole list of options for cds movies pics etc..............


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I plug in a USB thingy,won't open that auto either?



start/control panel/all control panel items/auto play
check off what you want


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> start/control panel/all control panel items/auto play
> check off what you want



hey that was my idea! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Do a search in this forum for your blasting cabinet ideas. These guys are a great bunch.


Caswell Inc. Metal Finishing Forums


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I ended up with one of those.....the late model one with alum fan....that didn't have a coil.......different one anyway.....LYFORD was written on it everywhere.....
> 
> The older type are pretty bulletproof.....rarely fail.......SEM module under the flywheel goes south much more often....coils are more likely to be destroyed by exploding plastic fan parts. All this stuff is NLA so if someone NEEDS them it a sellers market I guess......plastic fans and stihl working SEMs sell faster than coils as a rule........same coil fit the 52E as well...different part# but only because the length of the wires.....SEMs, metal flywheel centers and coil units are all the same 52E, 66E, 70E.....fan's different on 52E



Yup,,came from the Lyford farm.
so coil that mounts on cyl is diff then ?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> hey that was my idea! LOL



Wasnt simple enuf


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Do a search in this forum for your blasting cabinet ideas. These guys are a great bunch.
> 
> 
> Caswell Inc. Metal Finishing Forums



Hey Scoot..
them flame decals / stencils seam a real ,,"sumthin" to work with !
is there a trick to them ?


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Hey Scoot..
> them flame decals / stencils seam a real ,,"sumthin" to work with !
> is there a trick to them ?



Mask them off first with painters tape. The kind that's not real sticky.Lift off of backing and apply. Squeggee (SP?) down real good then remove masking tape.

Edit: Oh yeah patience........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> start/control panel/all control panel items/auto play
> check off what you want



Opened control panel,all that says is adjust your puter settings.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Opened control panel,all that says is adjust your puter settings.



It really said Puter' ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,came from the Lyford farm.
> so coil that mounts on cyl is diff then ?



Yes it is.....recoil is different too.. no towers to mount coil to...can't use early recoil on late model as the towers are in the way of cyl mounted coil......set up just like a 49SP....cyl mounted coil/mag all in one......but trigger module located in airbox under the carb instead of points like 49sp....nuthin under the alum flywheel....


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Opened control panel,all that says is adjust your puter settings.



can you view the control panel in "classic view"?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> can you view the control panel in "classic view"?



Not that I know of?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Mask them off first with painters tape. The kind that's not real sticky.Lift off of backing and apply. Squeggee (SP?) down real good then remove masking tape.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah patience........



Can you use the soapy water trick on them? If its a smooth surface. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Not that I know of?



if you open up control panel.............on the left side should say classic view or may be in one of the drop down menus at the top


----------



## farrell

or in your start menu you should be able to search for "autoplay"


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Mask them off first with painters tape. The kind that's not real sticky.Lift off of backing and apply. Squeggee (SP?) down real good then remove masking tape.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah patience........



AHA !!!! 
good trick !!
can se how that would work 
tnx.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Can you use the soapy water trick on them? If its a smooth surface. LOL



Stencils? No


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Checking in late. 

Thanks for the help Scott. So did they only go to a clear tank when they went to floppy caps?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> if you open up control panel.............on the left side should say classic view or may be in one of the drop down menus at the top



It will say " view by " .
choose large icons


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> It will say " view by " .
> choose large icons



oops! didnt look at mine.............

no drop downs

has "control panel home"
and "classic view"
on the left side


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> oops! didnt look at mine.............
> 
> no drop downs
> 
> has "control panel home"
> and "classic view"
> on the left side



Vista different


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Vista different



i hate Winblows!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> i hate Winblows!



I'm getting to like SEVEN more all the time 

pretty dumbed down but you can still dig pretty deep if you know how.


----------



## tbone75

Got it set to auto play everything,but stihl won't do it?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got it set to auto play everything,but stihl won't do it?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got it set to auto play everything,but stihl won't do it?



maybe on restart ?


----------



## tbone75

P on it !SOB just won't do it no more? I never changed anything in there,so something had to screw up?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> maybe on restart ?



Try that?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I'm getting to like SEVEN more all the time
> 
> pretty dumbed down but you can still dig pretty deep if you know how.



vista is just a rotten pain in the a$$!!!!! to many problems and bugs!

i had heard good things bout 7! wanted to go buy a copy.....

i have vista home premium on my laptap and 7 on the wifes P.O.S. (had vista until virus) but has a virus again (no protection) so its in the closet


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> vista is just a rotten pain in the a$$!!!!! to many problems and bugs!
> 
> i had heard good things bout 7! wanted to go buy a copy.....
> 
> i have vista home premium on my laptap and 7 on the wifes P.O.S. (had vista until virus) but has a virus again (no protection) so its in the closet



All easily fixed


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> All easily fixed



Email me.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> All easily fixed



mine is doin good currently using windows firewall and defender.......

the wifes i would like to use for target practice!

now we have iphones and hardly ever use my laptop so hadnt had a reason to fix hers..........


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mine is doin good currently using windows firewall and defender.......
> 
> the wifes i would like to use for target practice!
> 
> now we have iphones and hardly ever use my laptop so hadnt had a reason to fix hers..........



Win 7 has security essentials,works good.
i have win 7 upgrade. too.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Win 7 has security essentials,works good.
> i have win 7 upgrade. too.



the wifes brother put a copy of 7 on her laptop but not sure if all the programs were with it?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Do a search in this forum for your blasting cabinet ideas. These guys are a great bunch.
> 
> 
> Caswell Inc. Metal Finishing Forums



Thanks Scoot ! Lots of great stuff in there!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl don't work after restart. I quit for now ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> the wifes brother put a copy of 7 on her laptop but not sure if all the programs were with it?



dig that thing out,,fire it up and go here Malwarebytes : Malwarebytes Anti-Malware removes malware including viruses, spyware, worms and trojans, plus it protects your computer
it's free ver.
run it.
clean machine.

then get this Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> dig that thing out,,fire it up and go here Malwarebytes : Malwarebytes Anti-Malware removes malware including viruses, spyware, worms and trojans, plus it protects your computer
> it's free ver.
> run it.
> clean machine.
> 
> then get this Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows



thanks ron! i will give it a shot.........if it will fire up? whatever bug it has wont let you do dam thing!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> thanks ron! i will give it a shot.........if it will fire up? whatever bug it has wont let you do dam thing!!!!!!!!



If it wont,,send me the hard drive,packed properly.
i will clean it if possible.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey !! 

found saw parts out on front deck !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey !!
> 
> found saw parts out on front deck !



They got all wet ! :msp_scared:


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

hey ron!

forgot i had downloaded avg 2013 after we got the virus.....and got the puter running again but it cant remove the trojan!

i downloaded and am runnin the one you said to.............see how it goes?

nice rancher!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Hey !!
> 
> found saw parts out on front deck !



You still got my address? Lol


----------



## roncoinc

I hope these thieves come around MY place !! LOL !!!

Thieves steal from war hero in Barrington | Local News - WMUR Home


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> You still got my address? Lol



Not worth it.


----------



## roncoinc

Anything else to go into the John box besides starter parts for the little stihl ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Not worth it.



Lol I was kidding. If its any thing like that 45 I worked on, I don't want it. Lol......sorry John.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Anything else to go into the John box besides starter parts for the little stihl ??



salt?


----------



## farrell

ron.......

malwarebytes claims it has found 23 objects thus far:msp_scared:

not done yet!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> ron.......
> 
> malwarebytes claims it has found 23 objects thus far:msp_scared:
> 
> not done yet!



What is the threat level rating on them ?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> What is the threat level rating on them ?



not sure yet? it is busy scanning and gets mad if i try to look!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I hope these thieves come around MY place !! LOL !!!
> 
> Thieves steal from war hero in Barrington | Local News - WMUR Home



12 gauge !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 12 gauge !



go big! ar15 with 90 round drum and select fire set to auto!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Anything else to go into the John box besides starter parts for the little stihl ??



7900 would be good! 7000Plus that should do it for now. LOL

Don't need it real fast , just don't want you to trash it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> go big! ar15 with 90 round drum and select fire set to auto!:msp_biggrin:



00 Buck will be just fine! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 00 Buck will be just fine! LOL



mine would be more fun!


----------



## Scooterbum

farrell said:


> go big! ar15 with 90 round drum and select fire set to auto!:msp_biggrin:



Ya'll are wacked, I think a good ol' fashioned ass-whooping would definitely be in order though.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> salt?



May help get me moving ! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

The OL likes that little Christmas tree I did. Now she wants more of them ! Why did I do that? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Ya'll are wacked, I think a good ol' fashioned ass-whooping would definitely be in order though.



Your right Scoot ! Last longer,and you can keep doing it ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

A good( really good now) friend just dropped off an 056MAGII. I always,always,always wanted another MAGII.
Good comp. and has spark!!! Just need to round up a few bits for it. Start of a good day!!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Scott..
> see my post about 056 on/off switch ?



NO but I'll go back a few pages and see if I find it. You need one?


----------



## roncoinc

scooterbum said:


> a good( really good now) friend just dropped off an 056magii. I always,always,always wanted another magii.
> Good comp. And has spark!!! Just need to round up a few bits for it. Start of a good day!!



spark !! ??


----------



## sefh3

Scooterbum said:


> A good( really good now) friend just dropped off an 056MAGII. I always,always,always wanted another MAGII.
> Good comp. and has spark!!! Just need to round up a few bits for it. Start of a good day!!



Spark is always good on those saws. I wish I had friends like that.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> NO but I'll go back a few pages and see if I find it. You need one?



If it a common self grounding switch i probly have one.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> If it a common self grounding switch i probly have one.



Yep. Single pole self grounder.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Yep. Single pole self grounder.



Now to find where it mounts,may look later.


----------



## roncoinc

Almost ready for a trip to PO.
three to go out


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Almost ready for a trip to PO.
> three to go out



You sure boxed up the 7900 & 7000Plus fast ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Ron you have any use for tinny LED lights? I have 8 red ones left over from the tree.It came with colored or all red.

9 volt powered if that matters?


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Now to find where it mounts,may look later.



On the left side is on/off switch right side is the choke.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Now to find where it mounts,may look later.



Single pole toggle switch will work also.


----------



## sefh3

Our resident Stihl expert will stop by shortly I'm sure to assist.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you have any use for tinny LED lights? I have 8 red ones left over from the tree.It came with colored or all red.
> 
> 9 volt powered if that matters?





i have THOUSANDS of led's !! LOL !!

led's arent rated in voltage,,they are,,well,,you dont need to know really !!

LED Calculator - Current limiting resistor calculator for LED arrays

thats what i use when designing a circuit.

want me to throw in some red led's and you can make your own tree ??


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> On the left side is on/off switch right side is the choke.



Yeh,,but it dont look like it mounts to the cover or under it on something ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Damn it john. Your habits are contagious. Bid on ANOTHER 026.....Ya know, parts for the one I just won
...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> i have THOUSANDS of led's !! LOL !!
> 
> led's arent rated in voltage,,they are,,well,,you dont need to know really !!
> 
> LED Calculator - Current limiting resistor calculator for LED arrays
> 
> thats what i use when designing a circuit.
> 
> want me to throw in some red led's and you can make your own tree ??



Nah......No need. LOL I will just let the OL buy the little kits! LOL


Like a Slug could understand that calculator ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Damn it john. Your habits are contagious. Bid on ANOTHER 026.....Ya know, parts for the one I just won
> ...



No way you can blame me ! ! ! ! 

You gots the CAD !!! :msp_w00t:


Be careful you don't end up with more in the saw than its worth!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,but it dont look like it mounts to the cover or under it on something ??



Try this.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Try this.



Dont have MS Word installed yet


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Dont have MS Word installed yet



adobe?


----------



## sefh3

Opps. Here


----------



## sefh3

I don't know how to embed an adobe or word document.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Opps. Here



Looks like it mount in the fuel tank.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Looks like it mount in the fuel tank.



Mounts on a bracket on top of the fuel tank...:msp_wink:


----------



## Stem450Husky

Happy Monday afternoon AS


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> Happy Monday afternoon AS



What's up number 2?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Damn it john. Your habits are contagious. Bid on ANOTHER 026.....Ya know, parts for the one I just won
> ...



Didn`t I already warn you!!.....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> Happy Monday afternoon AS



Happy?? You must be at work. 

I may be in to harrass you. 

Hey Rob. 

Hey Jerry. 

Hey Mark. 

And All.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Happy?? You must be at work.
> 
> I may be in to harrass you.
> 
> Hey Rob.
> 
> Hey Jerry.
> 
> Hey Mark.
> 
> And All.



Hey uncle Rob. Having a good day so far?


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon fellers.

Stihl raining here. :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Afternoon fellers.
> 
> Stihl raining here. :msp_razz:



Milder than an ice storm.


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> What's up number 2?



same chit, different toilet kinda day. How bout you Mark?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Milder than an ice storm.



Yep ! ... Way better than that !


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> Afternoon fellers.
> 
> Stihl raining here. :msp_razz:



quite gloomy and nasty here. Wish all this rain was snow!


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> quite gloomy and nasty here. Wish all this rain was snow!



:waaaht:


They should send you to banned camp for that remark !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stem450Husky said:


> quite gloomy and nasty here. Wish all this rain was snow!



Unlike!


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> same chit, different toilet kinda day. How bout you Mark?



#1 & #2 know them toilets well! :hmm3grin2orange:

Or how to pump it out! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Unlike!



What the hells the matter with him?


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> :waaaht:
> 
> 
> They should send you to banned camp for that remark !



LOL if it snowed maybe I'd be able to kill some deer, buggers are hiding! I wanna atleast get one (with a firearm and not my truck) before I move to PA soon.


----------



## tbone75

We need a dislike button !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What the hells the matter with him?



Going bonkers like all them folks out there wanting snow for Christmas....Bahh- Humbug!!


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> What the hells the matter with him?



I hang around #1 too much


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> We need a dislike button !



Only got an unlike button so far.


----------



## Stem450Husky

pioneerguy600 said:


> Going bonkers like all them folks out there wanting snow for Christmas....Bahh- Humbug!!



not worried about Christmas, I'm a scrooge. The 30th is of more concern, my b-day!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Going bonkers like all them folks out there wanting snow for Christmas....Bahh- Humbug!!



:agree2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stem450Husky said:


> not worried about Christmas, I'm a scrooge. The 30th is of more concern, my b-day!



Just another day, just another year older.


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> not worried about Christmas, I'm a scrooge. The 30th is of more concern, my b-day!



Ol Phart alert ! :hmm3grin2orange:




Same as my Sisters B-Day :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> Ol Phart alert ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as my Sisters B-Day :hmm3grin2orange:



indeed, whopping 26! LOL :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> same chit, different toilet kinda day. How bout you Mark?



Purdy good. Its Monday....what can I say. I kinda wish it would snow here!


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> indeed, whopping 26! LOL :msp_w00t:



Another dang kid ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> indeed, whopping 26! LOL :msp_w00t:



Right behind you. Turn 26 on the 1st.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Purdy good. Its Monday....what can I say. I kinda wish it would snow here!



You had a choice! 

Don't want to hear it !


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Right behind you. Turn 26 on the 1st.



I got kids older than you twos ! :msp_razz:



:hmm3grin2orange:


One older , one younger LOL


----------



## tbone75

The news just said the had snow in Texass today! Why is Sparky whining? :msp_tongue:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> The news just said the had snow in Texass today! Why is Sparky whining? :msp_tongue:



We did have a cold front come through. 31 and didn't even have to defrost the windshield!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob. Having a good day so far?



Hey Jerry. Just catching up. Folks at work make it easy for OT. 

Going to look at an 026 on the way to work. 

And your day my friend??


----------



## Scooterbum

Stem450Husky said:


> LOL if it snowed maybe I'd be able to kill some deer, buggers are hiding! I wanna atleast get one (with a firearm and not my truck) before I move to PA soon.



I believe you'll find out they have real deer up there in Pa.. What part?


----------



## dancan

I know my limits of patience .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry. Just catching up. Folks at work make it easy for OT.
> 
> Going to look at an 026 on the way to work.
> 
> And your day my friend??



Had a fair day, it was wet and cold here today so no outside work for me. Picked up some GFI breakers, duplex outlets and a Bathroom ehaust fan, then went and installed them for a new client of mine.


----------



## Stem450Husky

Scooterbum said:


> I believe you'll find out they have real deer up there in Pa.. What part?



outside Gettysburg, Above Lake Heritage. Saw a beautiful pheasant saturday about half a mile from the house I'm buying. 1st one I've seen in over 10 years.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stem450Husky said:


> outside Gettysburg, Above Lake Heritage. Saw a beautiful pheasant saturday about half a mile from the house I'm buying. 1st one I've seen in over 10 years.



Cool,...they are beautiful,...I see them most every day around here. People hatch and raise them just to release them around here. I have seen small flocks this fall where there were 3-5 cocks and 17-20 hens.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cool,...they are beautiful,...I see them most every day around here. People hatch and raise them just to release them around here. I have seen small flocks this fall where there were 3-5 cocks and 17-20 hens.



They let a bunch loose around here every year,but they never stay ! :msp_sad:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> They let a bunch loose around here every year,but they never stay ! :msp_sad:



Survive , not stay .


----------



## roncoinc

Curing over woodstove..


----------



## dancan

Houseqemedians LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Curing over woodstove..



Looks good. What's that fit? Your 056?


----------



## Cantdog

Tree Hooski saws.......75 cord of wood.........$2150.00................I gues I just don't have a need...have better alternatives......


----------



## dancan

They must need to buy a few Stihls


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Ron!!! No star in my cap!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Tree Hooski saws.......75 cord of wood.........$2150.00................I gues I just don't have a need...have better alternatives......



Yes , it looks like a very expensive low production firewood processor that don't split wood LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hey Ron!!! No star in my cap!!!!!!



OK,didnt mail today,will include it.
dont know how it stayed in without it ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> OK,didnt mail today,will include it.
> dont know how it stayed in without it ??




Don't know for sure it did!!!! Glad I caught you in time!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Looks good. What's that fit? Your 056?



Yes,056.
cover John sent me


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Yes , it looks like a very expensive low production firewood processor that don't split wood LOL




LOL! Can't help but wonder if it was the same 30 cord.............


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Don't know for sure it did!!!! Glad I caught you in time!!!!



Cut envelope open and put it in.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Cut envelope open and put it in.




Thanx Ron!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Curing over woodstove..



How did you get it to look so smooth ? Came out nice!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> How did you get it to look so smooth ? Came out nice!



Primer...

Your OL calm down yet after the squeelers got wiped so bad ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Man, you guys are putting me to sleep in here!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Primer...
> 
> Your OL calm down yet after the squeelers got wiped so bad ??



A little bit ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Primer...
> 
> Your OL calm down yet after the squeelers got wiped so bad ??



What kind of primer? You have to sand it or just spray over it?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> A little bit ! LOL



Best game so far this season starts in 5 min !!


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Man, you guys are putting me to sleep in here!



That sounds like a good Idea !!! Busy day , over did it at the torture clinic , no cotton candy left , 1 Keiths and 2 whiskey down ........... Time !!! reg TM Roncoinc Inc


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Best game so far this season starts in 5 min !!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That sounds like a good Idea !!! Busy day , over did it at the torture clinic , no cotton candy left , 1 Keiths and 2 whiskey down ........... Time !!! reg TM Roncoinc Inc



Nite "WIMPY" Aunt Dan 



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nite "WIMPY" Aunt Dan
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey !! it's dark out !


----------



## roncoinc

Going to do the same to the starter cover when it gets here.


----------



## Stem450Husky

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cool,...they are beautiful,...I see them most every day around here. People hatch and raise them just to release them around here. I have seen small flocks this fall where there were 3-5 cocks and 17-20 hens.



People used to do that around here but the birds were too "dumb" to fend for themselves b/c of being hand fed and the dang foxes got em, just like rabbits a few years back. The foxes kept my 30-06 and 22-250 busy for a while around my parents :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

Stem450Husky said:


> People used to do that around here but they were too "dumb" to fend for themselves b/c of being hand fed and the dang foxes got em, just like rabbits a few years back. They kept my 30-06 and 22-250 busy for a while around my parents :msp_thumbup:



We used to have a good population but the coyotes killing everything here now.


----------



## farrell

Got one of the pa game farms next door to my parents.......lots of pheasants!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Got one of the pa game farms next door to my parents.......lots of pheasants!!!



I dug out 2 carbs for Poolins,but not sure what one you need? LOL One has lines 2 on one side the other has a line on each side? Think the one on each side is it?


----------



## Stem450Husky

roncoinc said:


> We used to have a good population but the coyotes killing everything here now.



We've got coyote's here. I havent seen any personally, but people close by have seen them.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I dug out 2 carbs for Poolins,but not sure what one you need? LOL One has lines 2 on one side the other has a line on each side? Think the one on each side is it?



I will look in the morning. Thanks John!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I will look in the morning. Thanks John!



Just thought,the one is off a newer one.The one with lines on the same side is the older type. Bet thats it.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just thought,the one is off a newer one.The one with lines on the same side is the older type. Bet thats it.



Did a zama today with lines on both sides,,primer bulb on top of carb.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Did a zama today with lines on both sides,,primer bulb on top of carb.



Leaf blower,not worth mentioning


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Did a zama today with lines on both sides,,primer bulb on top of carb.



Whacker carb?

This one is Walbro , It will need a kit ! I don't have any left to fit.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Leaf blower,not worth mentioning



More than I did today !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> More than I did today !



OL keeping up with the game ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OL keeping up with the game ??



Nope ,she went to bed. LOL


----------



## tbone75

This puter won't start a dvd auto either. Nothing works like that any more? I have everything set to auto start? Wonder if I update drivers?


----------



## roncoinc

Scott !! need parts !!

media cat/056/fan shroud/#15


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stem450Husky said:


> People used to do that around here but the birds were too "dumb" to fend for themselves b/c of being hand fed and the dang foxes got em, just like rabbits a few years back. The foxes kept my 30-06 and 22-250 busy for a while around my parents :msp_thumbup:



Not many of them survive here either, they make good fodder for the coyotes, foxes,bob cats, ferral house cats and even mountain lions or cougars whatever you want to call them. Each year more flocks are hatched out and released, some make it through a winter or two and there always seems to be a good number of them around.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Scott !! need parts !!
> 
> media cat/056/fan shroud/#15



Does that 1/4 in bolt just float around in that 1in hole ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not many of them survive here either, they make good fodder for the coyotes, foxes,bob cats, ferral house cats and even mountain lions or cougars whatever you want to call them. Each year more flocks are hatched out and released, some make it through a winter or two and there always seems to be a good number of them around.



I never had one to eat,but I want to try it. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I never had one to eat,but I want to try it. LOL



Tell your OL the texans are LOSING !! 21-ZIP at 1/2 time


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Tell your OL the texans are LOSING !! 21-ZIP at 1/2 time



I will tomorrow! Not about to wake her up ! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will tomorrow! Not about to wake her up ! :msp_scared:



Be better if ya wake her up !


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> I never had one to eat,but I want to try it. LOL



pheasant is gooooooooooooood. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Be better if ya wake her up !



You trying to get me hurt? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You trying to get me hurt? :msp_sneaky:



Dont think you have any room for that ??

4th quarter,,35-7


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Dont think you have any room for that ??
> 
> 4th quarter,,35-7



oopss,,42 to 7 
Mrs. John will love it !


----------



## AU_K2500

Got some good projects on the way. On the hunt for a tank/handle for an 024/026. The older style with the tall tank vent.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont think you have any room for that ??
> 
> 4th quarter,,35-7



I wake her to tell her the score, she will find a spot !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> oopss,,42 to 7
> Mrs. John will love it !



Thought you said it would be a game? LOL

42-14 LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slackers ! LOL

Wish I could sleep !

Ron was up very very late ! :msp_ohmy: Might be grumpy tomorrow! :msp_ohmy:

Time ! To try for some sleep?


----------



## Stihl 041S

The 026 needs a fuel line. Just got to get time to use it!!

Good night all!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey , it's dark out .





zzzZZZlakerzzz !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

It's like summer here a nice balmy 21 degrees with wind  i plan on doing some chainsaw hunting on a few small engine shops around here and find my a used saw for my Christmas or i might go to sears and purchase some craftsman tool set since my clunker Stanley tools are in bad shape.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey , it's dark out .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zzzZZZlakerzzz !!!



Ah Dan. Master of the obvious........


----------



## dancan

55 out there right now 
I've got a dead chraftman saw at the shop you can have for christmas , kill 2 birds with one stone LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 55 out there right now
> I've got a dead chraftman saw at the shop you can have for christmas , kill 2 birds with one stone LOL




Or at least end up with two stoned birds...............


38 degrees and cloudy here......another shop day today.......sun's supposed to come out later and clear up.... perhaps a saw day too....stihl have 6 good sized maples to work up into stove length.....may get onto that this afternoon.....also DID manage to the tractor into the woods Sunday afternoon and OL and I got another cord and a half split......gotta wait untill things harden up to forward any out to the truck......ground's very squishy after thawing out and all that rain/snow of the last few days....just like "mud season".......


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Fellas. 

Bunch of slackers in here, 

Hey Robin, Dan, everybody else.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Scott !! need parts !!
> 
> media cat/056/fan shroud/#15



Can you post a picture from Media cat? At the 9-5 and don't have that installed on this computer.


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning Fellas.
> 
> Bunch of slackers in here,
> 
> Hey Robin, Dan, everybody else.





Morning Mark.....


----------



## Scooterbum

Morning all.....nother' hard night. 2nd cup of joe and nothing. Thinkin' someone swapped with decafe.


----------



## sefh3

Morning fellers.
Hope everyone has a good day today.

Question for everyone

Working on a Mag cased Stihl. Between the bar studs there is a crack and it goes most of the way through the rear one. What is the best way to seal that. I was thinking JB weld but that would be hard to get into the crack of the bar stud. I'll try to get some pictures tonight or tomorrow night of it.


----------



## Scooterbum

An old trick is to get a small piece of steel plate and heat it up good.Mix your JB on the plate ( makes it all runny and such ) and use a syringe.


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Morning Mark.....



Hey robin. Still meed to shoot you those sketches. Just been busy lately at work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> An old trick is to get a small piece of steel plate and heat it up good.Mix your JB on the plate ( makes it all runny and such ) and use a syringe.



Green Loctite will fill the void but the trouble is around those studs that they will continue to open/crack when the bar studs are tightened and in use as there is a lot of stress transfered to that area from the bar, the longer the bar the more stress there is applied.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Does that 1/4 in bolt just float around in that 1in hole ??



#15 is just one of three of the machine screws that hold the recoil side cover on to the crankcase. Where is the one inch hole at?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I never had one to eat,but I want to try it. LOL



I have never tried eating one either, there has always been some of them around all the places I have lived here in NS and I often see them when I used to be out hunting but I could never bring myself to shoot one. I did shoot plenty of our Hungarian Partridges that frequent our forests and they are really good eating. Everyone says that the Pheasant is really good eating as well but they just never seemed to be enough of them back when I actively hunted to think about knocking some of them off. Lately there is more of them since so many people got into hatching them out and releasing them each year but they just don`t have the proper terrain and feed system to sustain them in any numbers here for the long run. There are some wild turkeys here also but the same problems with feed and shelter keep their numbers down.


----------



## Cantdog

Scooterbum said:


> Morning all.....nother' hard night. 2nd cup of joe and nothing. Thinkin' someone swapped with decafe.




Not good.....!!


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Green Loctite will fill the void but the trouble is around those studs that they will continue to open/crack when the bar studs are tightened and in use as there is a lot of stress transfered to that area from the bar, the longer the bar the more stress there is applied.



I thought about the Loctite but I think JB weld will hold better. Thoughts?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have never tried eating one either, there has always been some of them around all the places I have lived here in NS and I often see them when I used to be out hunting but I could never bring myself to shoot one. I did shoot plenty of our Hungarian Partridges that frequent our forests and they are really good eating. Everyone says that the Pheasant is really good eating as well but they just never seemed to be enough of them back when I actively hunted to think about knocking some of them off. Lately there is more of them since so many people got into hatching them out and releasing them each year but they just don`t have the proper terrain and feed system to sustain them in any numbers here for the long run. There are some wild turkeys here also but the same problems with feed and shelter keep their numbers down.



We never had wild turkys here in my memory......but 15 or so yrs ago the state released quite a few to the wild......we all laughed and said they wouldn't be long for this world with the cyotes, foxes, and heathens with firearms.......well we were wrong....they are everywhere now.....there is a huge flock (probably 30) that lives in the woods by my shop...about once a week I'll hear screeching tires and know that the flock has decided to be on the other side of the road!!!! A 20 lb bird will raise hell with your plastic grill/radiator/hood at 50 mph!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,#13 is bolted on..it has a threaded hole to take bolt #15.
big hole circled in red.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,#13 is bolted on..it has a threaded hole to take bolt #15.
> big hole circled in red.



Looks like the AV mount hole.That bolt holds the AV mount to the case.Just goes inside the AV.
Sure looks like that AV screws on to the outside of the case the missing bolt goes inside the AV and screws into the case.
031s have a AV a lot like that,same kind of bolt goes inside the AV and screws into the case.


----------



## tbone75

The rain is gone ! But only a high of 35 today !


----------



## Scooterbum

If you have little kids at home look at this.
http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/217198.htm#post4002388


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> If you have little kids at home look at this.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/217198.htm#post4002388



Sounds good,but I only have dial up crap! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks like the AV mount hole.That bolt holds the AV mount to the case.Just goes inside the AV.
> Sure looks like that AV screws on to the outside of the case the missing bolt goes inside the AV and screws into the case.
> 031s have a AV a lot like that,same kind of bolt goes inside the AV and screws into the case.



Look at #13,,that is the AV mount,made of rubber with threaded hole in middle.already mounted to were IPL shows it to.
IPL dont show anything going in that big hole..
the pic is from the IPL


----------



## Scooterbum

Is that an 056 your working on?
If so would pictures of mine help?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Look at #13,,that is the AV mount,made of rubber with threaded hole in middle.already mounted to were IPL shows it to.
> IPL dont show anything going in that big hole..
> the pic is from the IPL



The AV should go into the big hole from the outside and screw onto the outside,then the missing screw goes inside the AV and screw into the inside case.


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!

Yes John........fuel and primer on same side! Walbro wt324 was the original off the saw!


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Is that an 056 your working on?
> If so would pictures of mine help?



Yes it is and yes pix would help


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The AV should go into the big hole from the outside and screw onto the outside,then the missing screw goes inside the AV and screw into the inside case.



It caint !! 
already mounted inside where it belongs,probly been there since made.


----------



## roncoinc

saw may be missing more or my brain is missing something ?
Scoot pix may help and i'll look at mine better and take a pic.


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Yes it is and yes pix would help



Give me a few.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It caint !!
> already mounted inside where it belongs,probly been there since made.



I am missing something? LOL Could the AV screw onto the back side of the outer case,with them tabs it has on it?
Think I get what your saying now.AV is already attached to the inside case?


----------



## tbone75

I have the carb you need Adam ! I will get it on its way !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I am missing something? LOL Could the AV screw onto the back side of the outer case,with them tabs it has on it?
> Think I get what your saying now.AV is already attached to the inside case?



Yes,,AV already attached  to INNER case.

need more dew ??


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Give me a few.



Good idea! LOL I never even see a 056 before? LOL Just guessing my arse off?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yes,,AV already attached  to INNER case.
> 
> need more dew ??



Could help?


----------



## tbone75

Them tabs on the AV should screw to something?


----------



## tbone75

I will go see if I can rob a kit from another carb for this one Adam. Should have one?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Them tabs on the AV should screw to something?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will go see if I can rob a kit from another carb for this one Adam. Should have one?



WAT K10 kit will fit


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



OK......... Now I see what you mean.Looks like it needs another AV to go in that big hole? But it don't show nothing? WTF ?

Or that one flipped over? LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

View attachment 267098
View attachment 267099


----------



## roncoinc

BRAIN DEAD !!

WRONG hole :msp_wink:

only a little hole it goezinta.
just need that bolt now.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WAT K10 kit will fit



Got one from another carb , just like new!


----------



## Scooterbum

That what you need?
I don't take saws apart for just anyone ya' know:jester::jester::jester:


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> That what you need?
> I don't take saws apart for just anyone ya' know:jester::jester::jester:



Tnx scoot..
i need that bolt to the left of the plastic plug..
knew a bolt was missing but was looking at the IPL and it looked like bolt went thru that big hole were plastic plug goes.
bolt goes in hole to left of it into AV mount.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> BRAIN DEAD !!
> 
> WRONG hole :msp_wink:
> 
> only a little hole it goezinta.
> just need that bolt now.



Dang !! That sure helped !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dang !! That sure helped !



Scoots pix showed me the bolt goes were it should now !! 

now for a bolt,,SCOTT !!


----------



## Scooterbum

That bolt is 'spensive. Last one I sold was almost 52 cents!!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> BRAIN DEAD !!
> 
> WRONG hole :msp_wink:
> 
> only a little hole it goezinta.
> just need that bolt now.





looks like i should check that impule line too !

notice clean hands and fingernails


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Scoots pix showed me the bolt goes were it should now !!
> 
> now for a bolt,,SCOTT !!



I will go look? Not sure I have the right one,but may have something that will work?

Soon as I finish this Adam carb. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> That bolt is 'spensive. Last one I sold was almost 52 cents!!



LOL Ron can go to that dealer and get one cheaper than I can send one! LOL

Bout any Stihl screw should work? Don't have to have that long head.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK......... Now I see what you mean.Looks like it needs another AV to go in that big hole? But it don't show nothing? WTF ?
> 
> Or that one flipped over? LOL



That big hole has nothing to do with the AV system, isn`t that the oil level sight hole for the oil tank?

Ooops, looks like you guys are a whole page ahead of me....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That big hole has nothing to do wioth the AV system, isn`t that the oil level sight hole for the oil tank?



We know that now !! :msp_biggrin:

Ya gotta member who your dealing with !! LOL !!


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> That big hole has nothing to do wioth the AV system, isn`t that the oil level sight hole for the oil tank?



Yep


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just dropped in home fror lunch, checked in to see how everyone is making out, come across Rons delima and just posted up what little I know but you guys are way ahead of me ....LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

IPL calls for an M5x 18


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That big hole has nothing to do with the AV system, isn`t that the oil level sight hole for the oil tank?
> 
> Ooops, looks like you guys are a whole page ahead of me....LOL



Where ya been ! Smurf and Slug trying to figger out a Stihl ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Where ya been ! Smurf and Slug trying to figger out a Stihl ! LOL



I see that,..I been off doing that W thing. Its so nice outside, just like a summer day here so I figgered that today was a great day to install 4 windows on a retrofit I have been doing part time, this will button up the outside for the winter and have the inside ready for Christmas.
The last house we built just sold this morning, the next one we were planning on building, basement foundation just poured and conc floor going in today, it also sold this morning, gots to have it ready for move in for first of April.


----------



## roncoinc

$2.55 at the stealership i used to work at.. 

at least i will be able to move it around without it falling apart or tearing something loose !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Real estate agent just called, asked if we could have two ready for April first,....never going to get to see youse guys much.....:msp_scared:....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see that,..I been off doing that W thing. Its so nice outside, just like a summer day here so I figgered that today was a great day to install 4 windows on a retrofit I have been doing part time, this will button up the outside for the winter and have the inside ready for Christmas.
> The last house we built just sold this morning, the next one we were planning on building, basement foundation just poured and conc floor going in today, it also sold this morning, gots to have it ready for move in for first of April.



Housing is doing good up there sounds like! Sure keeping you busy!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Real estate agent just called, asked if we could have two ready for April first,....never going to get to see youse guys much.....:msp_scared:....



2 by April !! You need another crew!!

Hey Ron ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Adam carb ready to go ! Now to find something to put it in? Bout out of boxes! Haven't been getting much in! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to see my Grandson when the OL gets home.Plus she wants to go look at new cell phones! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 2 by April !! You need another crew!!
> 
> Hey Ron ! LOL



Word is getting around that we build good houses, no shortcuts on stuff we do and we back them up 100% . By next year we will likely need several crews but more supervision needed then to make shure quality stays high. Tough business building houses around here, only takes one unsatisfied customer to make it hard to sell.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I have the carb you need Adam ! I will get it on its way !



Thanks John!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well, gots to go, got things to do.
Chainsaw work tomorrow, more lots to cut off and roadway has to be extended.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Going to see my Grandson when the OL gets home.Plus she wants to go look at new cell phones! :msp_scared:



Get yourself a smartphone! Then you can have Internet everywhere and watch videos!!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Word is getting around that we build good houses, no shortcuts on stuff we do and we back them up 100% . By next year we will likely need several crews but more supervision needed then to make shure quality stays high. Tough business building houses around here, only takes one unsatisfied customer to make it hard to sell.



Worked on a framing crew for several months. Guy I worked for was requested and highly sought after. I figured out why after having to sort through an entire delivery of 2x's and culled half of them. He did things right everything straight, plumb, square.....Joe simpkins. Southern home builders. Good man, stood for what was right.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Word is getting around that we build good houses, no shortcuts on stuff we do and we back them up 100% . By next year we will likely need several crews but more supervision needed then to make shure quality stays high. Tough business building houses around here, only takes one unsatisfied customer to make it hard to sell.



That word of mouth can make you or break you! Good luck !! Hope we see you once in a while? LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Get yourself a smartphone! Then you can have Internet everywhere and watch videos!!!!!!



Sure ............ Smart arse phone for a dumb arse Slug ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Not likely it would work out here!


----------



## tbone75

OL just called , change of plans.Got to wait till tomorrow to go see the baby. Guess I can find something to do. LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> OL just called , change of plans.Got to wait till tomorrow to go see the baby. Guess I can find something to do. LOL



Build little "Christmas Trees" ?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Build little "Christmas Trees" ?



She hasn't bought me any more kits yet. LOL Bet she does tomorrow! Just thought of that !


----------



## tbone75

Go finish the little tiller ! Finally got the primer bulb for it. That will only take 2 mins. LOL Then just dig something out to do? may be able to find a saw to play with. :msp_rolleyes:

Got to get one boxed up to send to Scoot ! Almost forgot !


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Scoots pix showed me the bolt goes were it should now !!
> 
> now for a bolt,,SCOTT !!



I don't think I have one of those. I'll check. Scoot is that one of the bigger headed bolts?


----------



## Scooterbum

Looks like the standard size head to me.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Morning fellers.
> Hope everyone has a good day today.
> 
> Question for everyone
> 
> Working on a Mag cased Stihl. Between the bar studs there is a crack and it goes most of the way through the rear one. What is the best way to seal that. I was thinking JB weld but that would be hard to get into the crack of the bar stud. I'll try to get some pictures tonight or tomorrow night of it.



Clean the crack with solvent. Then primer from Loctite. Let the primer dry for a while. Use the thickest lactate that will wick in. Let it dry a day.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Clean the crack with solvent. Then primer from Loctite. Let the primer dry for a while. Use the thickest lactate that will wick in. Let it dry a day.



Morning Uncle Mongo !!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Get yourself a smartphone! Then you can have Internet everywhere and watch videos!!!!!!



Smarter than John phone  LOL !!!


----------



## roncoinc

Got the bolt !!

now to find special steal tool to install it ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning Uncle Mongo !!



Morning dear. 

Just got up. Shower and shave, off to PT for my dad. 

Stop at Stihl dealer for parts, grocery shop back home, and to work. 

Well that ought to thrill everyone!!! 

I got nothin'......

Hey John.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got the bolt !!
> 
> now to find special steal tool to install it ?



Special tool for it? Flat head screw driver? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Mark, Adam, and Ron!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning dear.
> 
> Just got up. Shower and shave, off to PT for my dad.
> 
> Stop at Stihl dealer for parts, grocery shop back home, and to work.
> 
> Well that ought to thrill everyone!!!
> 
> I got nothin'......
> 
> Hey John.



WTF is up with these 026s ? Think I just got 2 more partials ! LOL

Think I will hold off on parts searching till Sparky gets his done! LOL Sorry no spare parts,should have kept them covers!! LOL Nah ...... may be 2 years before I get to them? LOL Or more!


----------



## sefh3

Those 026's can get pretty addicting. I'm running aftermarket bearings in the one I have now to see how they hold up.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Mark, Adam, and Ron!!!



Morning uncle mongo


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> WTF is up with these 026s ? Think I just got 2 more partials ! LOL
> 
> Think I will hold off on parts searching till Sparky gets his done! LOL Sorry no spare parts,should have kept them covers!! LOL Nah ...... may be 2 years before I get to them? LOL Or more!



Me too! Two of partial 026 on the way and a partial 024 on the way. Lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Me too! Two of partial 026 on the way and a partial 024 on the way. Lol



If and when mine get here,maybe we can swap extra parts? LOL

You do know your over the edge now? :msp_w00t:


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> Clean the crack with solvent. Then primer from Loctite. Let the primer dry for a while. Use the thickest lactate that will wick in. Let it dry a day.



This stuff for primer

Loctite 7471 Primer : 7471 PRIMER | Brownells


----------



## sefh3

And I was thinking of this to fill in the crack.

HIGH STRENGTH #620 GREEN SLEEVE RETAINER | Brownells


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> If and when mine get here,maybe we can swap extra parts? LOL
> 
> You do know your over the edge now? :msp_w00t:



I don't know what on earth your talking about. 

Parts swapping, sounds like a plan.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> This stuff for primer
> 
> Loctite 7471 Primer : 7471 PRIMER | Brownells



Wonder if NAPA would have that? Pricey stuff ! LOL

Would some heat on the case open the crack a wee bit,to let some stuff down in there?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Smarter than John phone  LOL !!!



May be true.......................Smart Arse Smurf ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> And I was thinking of this to fill in the crack.
> 
> HIGH STRENGTH #620 GREEN SLEEVE RETAINER | Brownells



Bet that would do it! High price chit! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Did one little thing today,now I did it good I think? Put the tiller up on the bench,new primer bulb and air filter.Went to sit it back down, oh chit! Took 5 mins. to get back upstairs for a happy pill . :msp_mad:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Did one little thing today,now I did it good I think? Put the tiller up on the bench,new primer bulb and air filter.Went to sit it back down, oh chit! Took 5 mins. to get back upstairs for a happy pill . :msp_mad:



Damn it gramps. Better take it easy....don't think they let you have your saws at "the home"


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Wonder if NAPA would have that? Pricey stuff ! LOL
> 
> Would some heat on the case open the crack a wee bit,to let some stuff down in there?



Could close the crack, depends on the casting structure.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Could close the crack, depends on the casting structure.



Well chit ! Back to the cans and string. LOL

Thought I had a bright idea! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Damn it gramps. Better take it easy....don't think they let you have your saws at "the home"



Smart arse kids !


----------



## tbone75

Got to use my pea brain! I know better than to turn while lifting something! Even if it only weighs 20 lbs. :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Could close the crack, depends on the casting structure.



Would it hurt to try it? See if it opens or not?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Bet that would do it! High price chit! LOL


Check around.


----------



## tbone75

I don't have nuff fingers and toes,so I got one of these things. LOL

To bad I can't copy it. Way to long! Guess I could in pieces? May try it?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Would it hurt to try it? See if it opens or not?



By all means try it. You will see if it opens or closes. 

Problem is sometimes that if you don't heat enough, when it expands, it will move "in" on itself. 

Big round part like an impeller stuck on a shaft. If the outside is heavy and strong enough to contain the part you are heating, the center, the only place for the metal to go is "in" making the hole SMALLER and tighter on the shaft. 

And the number of #2 rosebuds it takes to heat a whole impeller is scary.....

Did I 'splain that well Lucy ???


----------



## sefh3

Well it's a mag case. I would think it would expand with enough heat. It expands to install and remove old bearings. I'll try some heat and maybe heat up some JB weld and try it this weekend.


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S;4003061
And the number of #2 rosebuds it takes to heat a whole impeller is scary.....[/QUOTE said:


> Video of this on your lunch break....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Email down again.......

I know, my fault!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Email down again.......
> 
> I know, my fault!!!!



Ought to get gmail......s


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Damn it gramps. Better take it easy....don't think they let you have your saws at "the home"



Oh man !! thats bad !! so bad it's GOOD !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Oh man !! thats bad !! so bad it's GOOD !!



I've learned from the best.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Worked on a framing crew for several months. Guy I worked for was requested and highly sought after. I figured out why after having to sort through an entire delivery of 2x's and culled half of them. He did things right everything straight, plumb, square.....Joe simpkins. Southern home builders. Good man, stood for what was right.



I seldom have to cull any framing materials any more, I`ve know the agent we buy through since high school, he knows I would send the whole truckload back if there was any bad stuff in the load. If there is a piece or two that I won`t use he has driven out from the wharehouse with the replacements on his own truck so he makes shure the stuff he sends to me is all hand picked, never sends out a load that has not been picked out.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I seldom have to cull any framing materials any more, I`ve know the agent we buy through since high school, he knows I would send the whole truckload back if there was any bad stuff in the load. If there is a piece or two that I won`t use he has driven out from the wharehouse with the replacements on his own truck so he makes shure the stuff he sends to me is all hand picked, never sends out a load that has not been picked out.



Smart to take care of good customers !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh man !! thats bad !! so bad it's GOOD !!



Rotten arse OLD Smurf ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I've learned from the best.



:msp_sneaky: :msp_razz:










:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Smart to take care of good customers !!



Over the years it has been good for him, he sells on comission. For 15 years I was a Superintendant of bulding and works for a big construction firm here locally. We did $10-$20 million worth of projects per year, he supplied a lot of materials for those jobs...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Over the years it has been good for him, he sells on comission. For 15 years I was a Superintendant of bulding and works for a big construction firm here locally. We did $10-$20 million worth of projects per year, he supplied a lot of materials for those jobs...



He does very well by you ! LOL 

Cutting corners will cut a guy right out! In most anything!


----------



## tbone75

Wonder if I can talk Scoot into making some " Ron's Stihls " stickers? :hmm3grin2orange:


I would send them all over AS ! :hmm3grin2orange:



















Better not! No telling what that Smurf would come up with !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wonder if I can talk Scoot into making some " Ron's Stihls " stickers? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> I would send them all over AS ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOoooohhhhh,....I like that idea, ...I will send shipping funds!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Smarter than John phone  LOL !!!



Now that there is good stuff LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Now that there is good stuff LOL



Its pick on the cripple tonight ! Goferit !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Its pick on the cripple tonight ! Goferit !



Is that every Tuesday night?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Its pick on the cripple tonight ! Goferit !



Well......OK! If you insist!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Is that every night?



Yes


----------



## AU_K2500

Just got off the phone with the midget....man that kid talks funny! Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Yes



And yet he keeps coming back for more!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

AU_K2500 said:


> Just got off the phone with the midget....man that kid talks funny! Lol




Damn texans...


----------



## dancan

John , make sure you got that tree plugged in before you water it .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Is that every Tuesday night?



Nah............Any day that ends in Y. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And yet he keeps coming back for more!!!



Not real smart is he? :msp_confused:











:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not real smart is he? :msp_confused:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:




I read where he wants a blue and white Homelite XL12....:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , make sure you got that tree plugged in before you water it .



No worries Aunt Dan,artificial tree! LOL  No water needed ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> I read where he wants a blue and white Homelite XL12....:msp_confused:



I can fix that....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I read where he wants a blue and white Homelite XL12....:msp_confused:



:msp_confused:

Not me !

Just got a red & white EZ,I didn't really want. LOL But I will play with it,then trade it off. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Only 150 pages to go ! Step it up ya bunch of SLACKERS ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

John !!
A Chinese/Italian saw for your collection , I bet it's a rare one .


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if I can talk Scoot into making some " Ron's Stihls " stickers? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> I would send them all over AS ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOoooohhhhh,....I like that idea, ...I will send shipping funds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark,,take notice here..
> I am but a novice,,compared to JERRY !!!
> Look how good he has done with Dan !!
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> John , make sure you got that tree plugged in before you water it .



OK,,you Dont need lessons from Jerry ANYMORE !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nah............Any day that ends in Y. :hmm3grin2orange:



Wait !! 

thats like ,,uh,,three out of eight ??

most of my days end in "off"


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark,,take notice here..
> I am but a novice,,compared to JERRY !!!
> Look how good he has done with Dan !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experience comes with age, so it makes sense you and Jerry would be good at it....
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John !!
> A Chinese/Italian saw for your collection , I bet it's a rare one .



Looks like a Steel !


----------



## Stihl 041S

au_k2500 said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> experience comes with age, so it makes sense you and jerry would be good at it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b u r n !!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wait !!
> 
> thats like ,,uh,,three out of eight ??
> 
> most of my days end in "off"



All of mine end in day off !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> au_k2500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> b u r n !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got them good ! :hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## Stem450Husky

well hellurrrr everybody...:yoyo:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Only 150 pages to go ! Step it up ya bunch of SLACKERS ! :msp_sneaky:



Hey John,,show your wifr THIS !! LOL !!!!


NFL Power Rankings - Top 32 NFL Football Teams - FOX Sports on MSN


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> well hellurrrr everybody...:yoyo:



evenin number 2. every get that H.O. oiler?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> well hellurrrr everybody...:yoyo:



Hey Rob. Got to be in early tomorrow. 

You get to watch Dawg


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> evenin number 2. every get that H.O. oiler?



I have everything except for the control bolt, its considered a "special item" and thanks to Hurricane Sandy parts have been prioritized to the relief effort.

Noticable difference in the pistons, I'm anxious to see how much more oil it flows.


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Rob. Got to be in early tomorrow.
> 
> You get to watch Dawg



lord help me :alien2:


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> lord help me :alien2:



how bad can I guy named "dawg" be? lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> lord help me :alien2:



Even HE would be at his limit with Dawg.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> how bad can I guy named "dawg" be? lol



Not more than you imagine........

More than you CAN imagine.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Not more than you imagine........
> 
> More than you CAN imagine.



coworker? management?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stem450Husky said:


> I have everything except for the control bolt, its considered a "special item" and thanks to Hurricane Sandy parts have been prioritized to the relief effort.
> 
> Noticable difference in the pistons, I'm anxious to see how much more oil it flows.



Two more fluid ounces per hour of operation. I just mod my existing oiler to put out more than that.


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> coworker? management?



co-worker, Rob #1's best friennnnnnnnnnd.

he's a strange duck for sure...


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> coworker? management?



Well he doesn't do any work.......

The only thing he manages to do is pi$$ everyone when he reasks the same question for the 11th time. And then try to convice your you are wrong......

Don't know what he is.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Two more fluid ounces per hour of operation. I just mod my existing oiler to put out more than that.



I've done it to chevy and VW pumps. 

I wondered about the 066 series. 

Help Uncle Rob here lad.......


----------



## AU_K2500

Sounds like a real PITA! LOL


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> Sounds like a real PITA! LOL



he either calls you dawg, bro or brother ALL the damn time!

for the longest while he called me bobby :bang::bang::bang:


----------



## roncoinc

John ????

did you show HER ??

NFL Power Rankings - Top 32 NFL Football Teams - FOX Sports on MSN


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> he either calls you dawg, bro or brother ALL the damn time!
> 
> for the longest while he called me bobby :bang::bang::bang:



Just watch it when he starts calling you "Bunk Muffin"....


----------



## roncoinc

Saw stuff right after shower...

baby back ribs on grill and baked tater for supper so gotta go warsh it all offen..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John ????
> 
> did you show HER ??
> 
> NFL Power Rankings - Top 32 NFL Football Teams - FOX Sports on MSN



Not yet ! Talking to Mom. LOL


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Just watch it when he starts calling you "Bunk Muffin"....



and I shall call him... george.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I've done it to chevy and VW pumps.
> 
> I wondered about the 066 series.
> 
> Help Uncle Rob here lad.......



They are just a displacement pump so a little more travel on the stroke and a bit deeper dish to catch a little more oil per revolution gets much more oil to the bar.
Oh ya, should add that if you are running Stihl bars you need to open up the oil hole in the bar, they have been restricted lately, last 5 years, by EPA to use less oil(pollution). I angle all the holes in my Stihl ES bars toward the rear from outside in, it prevents them from clogging up and allows more oil to the bar. Important on bars over 24-25" on up.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John ????
> 
> did you show HER ??
> 
> NFL Power Rankings - Top 32 NFL Football Teams - FOX Sports on MSN



My wife wants to send you a PM. LOL :censored:


----------



## Stem450Husky

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh ya, should add that if you are running Stihl bars you need to open up the oil hole in the bar, they have been restricted lately, last 5 years, by EPA to use less oil(pollution). I angle all the holes in my Stihl ES bars toward the rear from outside in, it prevents them from clogging up and allows more oil to the bar. Important on bars over 24-25" on up.



I had to open up the oil hole in the 24" Oregon PM bar I put on my 650, oil hole was tiny! went from about .040-.050 to .188


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,went to Po today..
Robin.
Adam.
John.
and,,,and,,, ??
forgot !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stem450Husky said:


> I had to open up the oil hole in the 24" Oregon PM bar I put on my 650, oil hole was tiny! went from about .040-.050 to .188



You can blame the EPA for that, they don`t care how many chains+bars you ruin, just as long as you don`t over oil and pollute the landscape.


----------



## roncoinc

got the bolt for the oh56 ..
heres a pic of where it went.








tried to install it..
now i know why it was missing,,hole threads stripped !!
looks like $10 at the machine shop to get it fixed


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,went to Po today..
> Robin.
> Adam.
> John.
> and,,,and,,, ??
> forgot !!



That`s ok ,Ron, you can remember tomorrow after a good nights sleep...:msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can blame the EPA for that, they don`t care how many chains+bars you ruin, just as long as you don`t over oil and pollute the landscape.



While killing trees !!! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> got the bolt for the oh56 ..
> heres a pic of where it went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to install it..
> now i know why it was missing,,hole threads stripped !!
> looks like $10 at the machine shop to get it fixed



Yep,..looks all wollered out.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..looks all wollered out.



That one is Scoots ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> While killing trees !!! LOL !!



Killing trees seems to be ok with them, but think how much pollution is caused by having to make all those more chains and bars when they burn up from not enough oil. Takes a lot of energy to melt steel, then forge and machine it to shape for chain, then same for bars, welding and finally painting them. Kinda like the big drive they put on up here to get older vehicles off the road til someone with enough brains spoke up and divulged how much more pollution is caused by all the materials it takes to build a new vehicle. Forget the actual numbers but it makes 3 times more pollution to build one than that vehicle would put out in 30 years of operation.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,went to Po today..
> Robin.
> Adam.
> John.
> and,,,and,,, ??
> forgot !!



That's OK. I've heard the memory starts to go at that age. You can always ship it to Texas tomorrow!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s ok ,Ron, you can remember tomorrow after a good nights sleep...:msp_smile:



Had to much going out today..
sent out the last of my bill payments.
spent the time and effort this morning to have all my recuring bills electronically takin out of my account.
no more late on bill's or stamps or writing checks,,just a notice saying tnx this is how much we gouged you for 
one more to go,,phone bill,,have unlimited calling to all of north america now,,$30 a year,,just need to port my number..
i'm on my second year of it but still kept the old phone wanting to make sure it worked well without problems and billing payment was no hassle.
after a year of having it works wonderfull..
that will save me over $500 a year !  could buy a few saws !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That one is Scoots ! LOL



Huh ???


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> That's OK. I've heard the memory starts to go at that age. You can always ship it to Texas tomorrow!



Texass,,,texass,,texass,,,, hhhmmm,,,,,,rings a bell ..







oh yeh !!

























they dont have a football team !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Huh ???



OOPS ! Them was your CLEAN finger nails? :msp_confused:



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Texass,,,texass,,texass,,,, hhhmmm,,,,,,rings a bell ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeh !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they dont have a football team !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lol. I don't claim Texas.....in anyway shape or form.


----------



## roncoinc

SO,,,,,,,,,,,, oh56........

had to pull the tank off so can get stripped threads fixed..

needs cleaning BAD !!
thinking i can plug intake boot with a rubber stopper i made a plate to cover exhaust hole so i can take my new low pressure washer to it 
looking in scrap pile i found an old lectric skillet made of aluminium..or a compound of or sumthin...cut it out with a 4in cutting wheel and it took a bit of work..plenty rugged,wont bend.
you can see where i scrathed an outline of the muff gasket on it.


----------



## roncoinc

Sanded it smooth and drilled the holes..
piece of inner tube to seal it with..


----------



## roncoinc

Smooth side against rubber to jug and nice piece


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> SO,,,,,,,,,,,, oh56........
> 
> had to pull the tank off so can get stripped threads fixed..
> 
> needs cleaning BAD !!
> thinking i can plug intake boot with a rubber stopper i made a plate to cover exhaust hole so i can take my new low pressure washer to it
> looking in scrap pile i found an old lectric skillet made of aluminium..or a compound of or sumthin...cut it out with a 4in cutting wheel and it took a bit of work..plenty rugged,wont bend.
> you can see where i scrathed an outline of the muff gasket on it.



Where is your blocker plate?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> and I shall call him... george.



And he shall sayeth for the seven and seventieth time.........what was my name again??????


----------



## tbone75

Nice job ............... for a Smurf.


----------



## roncoinc

Then i thot,,,,,,not sumthin i'm strong on,,,,i'll take a sparkplug and holler it out to make a vac/press attachment ..
after about an hour of beating on the plug and NOT being able to get the DAMN ceramic out !!! 
i remembered,,uh,,didnt i unhook an impulse line ??  
now to find a teeny tiny hose clamp for the impulse nipple to hook a line to to test,,thats gotta be one SMALL hose clamp !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are just a displacement pump so a little more travel on the stroke and a bit deeper dish to catch a little more oil per revolution gets much more oil to the bar.
> Oh ya, should add that if you are running Stihl bars you need to open up the oil hole in the bar, they have been restricted lately, last 5 years, by EPA to use less oil(pollution). I angle all the holes in my Stihl ES bars toward the rear from outside in, it prevents them from clogging up and allows more oil to the bar. Important on bars over 24-25" on up.



Thanks. I never studied one. 

I angle the oil hole FORWARD from the outside in, on the bar. 

Did I misunderstand?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Then i thot,,,,,,not sumthin i'm strong on,,,,i'll take a sparkplug and holler it out to make a vac/press attachment ..
> after about an hour of beating on the plug and NOT being able to get the DAMN ceramic out !!!
> i remembered,,uh,,didnt i unhook an impulse line ??
> now to find a teeny tiny hose clamp for the impulse nipple to hook a line to to test,,thats gotta be one SMALL hose clamp !!



Fuel line clamp off a J-Reds? Should be small nuff.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nice job ............... for a Smurf.



I'm thinking i left enuf material i can enlagre holes up/down and out and make a couple washers out of that stuff and have a plate that fits a few saws..
only needing to use the muff gasket to stamp out new holes in the rubber 
i bot a $5 chineese hole punch set,works fine on rubber and gasket material.
how can you wear one out on that stuff !! ??
keeping that old lectric skillet too


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks. I never studied one.
> 
> I angle the oil hole FORWARD from the outside in, on the bar.
> 
> Did I misunderstand?



Same direction, only different words use to describe it. The hole slopeing forward on the inside is most important to prevent clogging. When I drill the hole out the cutting lands actually cut more out of the side of the hole with the lips hardly cutting anything at all, thus the hole is enlarged toward the rear of the bar more than trying to drill forward. I had to start doing this back around 1993 when the new bars started coming in with tiny holes that in some cases were even further filled in with paint. Every bar I put on since gets the hole enlarged and sloped forward, no feedback about them clogging any more.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks. I never studied one.
> 
> I angle the oil hole FORWARD from the outside in, on the bar.
> 
> Did I misunderstand?



The oil usually comes from the back of the oulet slot,,so,,,..angle it back ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Then i thot,,,,,,not sumthin i'm strong on,,,,i'll take a sparkplug and holler it out to make a vac/press attachment ..
> after about an hour of beating on the plug and NOT being able to get the DAMN ceramic out !!!
> i remembered,,uh,,didnt i unhook an impulse line ??
> now to find a teeny tiny hose clamp for the impulse nipple to hook a line to to test,,thats gotta be one SMALL hose clamp !!



Only need a tapered fitting on the end of your test line from the vac gun, no clamp needed.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John,,for the OL,,...


" It seems like old times. Tom Brady is looking like the front-runner for MVP, and the Patriots are looking like the favorite to win the Super Bowl. "


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Same direction, only different words use to describe it. The hole slopeing forward on the inside is most important to prevent clogging. When I drill the hole out the cutting lands actually cut more out of the side of the hole with the lips hardly cutting anything at all, thus the hole is enlarged toward the rear of the bar more than trying to drill forward. I had to start doing this back around 1993 when the new bars started coming in with tiny holes that in some cases were even further filled in with paint. Every bar I put on since gets the hole enlarged and sloped forward, no feedback about them clogging any more.




Gotcha. Same thing. Thanks.


----------



## sefh3

Great idea for using the skillet for a blocker. Make a few extra holes and use it for all your Stihls.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only need a tapered fitting on the end of your test line from the vac gun, no clamp needed.



Yeh,,VAC ! 

what about pressure blowing it off ??


----------



## sefh3

Yet another long night tonight. Just got home a few minutes ago. There was a girl that was abducted a few years ago and they found her burried in a concrete block by the river about 20 miles from me. They never found who did it but for every holiday they have a support meeting and have ID cards and electronic finger prints made. It's a great learning expirence for the kids and inform them about strangers.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Great idea for using the skillet for a blocker. Make a few extra holes and use it for all your Stihls.



Good idea,,both throw away items too !! 

that skillet material good stuff !

ALL !!! ??????? ALL !!! ??? ALL !!! ???


----------



## sefh3

geniusroncoinc....


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Hey John,,for the OL,,...
> 
> 
> " It seems like old times. Tom Brady is looking like the front-runner for MVP, and the Patriots are looking like the favorite to win the Super Bowl. "



Yep and where did Mr Brady play college ball???? GO BLUE!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> The oil usually comes from the back of the oulet slot,,so,,,..angle it back ??



Jerry and I got it sorted out. 

Different ways of saying thing the same thing......

Must be a border thing.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,VAC !
> 
> what about pressure blowing it off ??



How much pressure you using, I only use 5 lbs through my regulator max, most times a lb or two, don`t pop the line off on me.


----------



## sefh3

Jerry,
Do you have any pictures on how you drill these oil holes out?? I have a 28" on my 044 and I noticed it doesn't oil the best.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron, you can slot the holes a bit on your blocker plate and it will fit a lot of Stihls, then there are some with offset holes so you need about 3 plates to cover them all with a bit of trimming to miss the castings of the crankcase .


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Jerry,
> Do you have any pictures on how you drill these oil holes out?? I have a 28" on my 044 and I noticed it doesn't oil the best.



Lol ,..I was just looking through over 3000 picts to see if I had kept one or more but guess I deleted them all, can take more picts though as I have a few more bars I have to do.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good idea,,both throw away items too !!
> 
> that skillet material good stuff !
> 
> ALL !!! ??????? ALL !!! ??? ALL !!! ???



" Ron's Stihls " :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron, you can slot the holes a bit on your blocker plate and it will fit a lot of Stihls, then there are some with offset holes so you need about 3 plates to cover them all with a bit of trimming to miss the castings of the crankcase .



Yeh rite !! LOL !!!!!!

durned canmedian !!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Yep and where did Mr Brady play college ball???? GO BLUE!!!!



He played basketball in collidge ??
thot he played baseball ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> How much pressure you using, I only use 5 lbs through my regulator max, most times a lb or two, don`t pop the line off on me.



Well,,i see recomendations of 10 lbs,,,american..
that like 4.5 kilo canadian ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well,,i see recomendations of 10 lbs,,,american..
> that like 4.5 kilo canadian ?



10 lbs seems like a lot, only takes a few to blow bubbles.


----------



## tbone75

Got me another 268 HUSKY ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Now I can see how a regular 268 compares to the wild child! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AAHHHHHHH...........

last fed the woodstove about 8pm last nite..
was 74 in house when i got up.
no more wood in stove.
turned furnace on about 10am for one cycle.
just came on again for one cycle.
prob come on twice tonite and once in morning..
i cant cut/use wood that cheap !!
furnace is rated a 3/4 gal hr.
each cycle takes about 10 min.
that meens about 7 cycle per gallon for $3.50 a gal.
so heat house for $1.75 a day,,IF the sun shines and is mild like today.
prob is,temp only 70 deg 
OL loves it !! i like it warmer 
SO,,,i got my little lectric heater under the desk,,just a small one,,and a heating pad under my feet 
figure those two cost about $6 a month to run.
sure is comfy  
when the cold comes will fire up the stove again..
but for now i dont mind that thingy on the wall that makes it warm inside.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> 10 lbs seems like a lot, only takes a few to blow bubbles.



But how much press DOES buildup in the crank case ???
probly couldnt tell by pulling it over ??
needs to run i would think ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Now I can see how a regular 268 compares to the wild child! LOL



Wild child ??
that 266 you got ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> AAHHHHHHH...........
> 
> last fed the woodstove about 8pm last nite..
> was 74 in house when i got up.
> no more wood in stove.
> turned furnace on about 10am for one cycle.
> just came on again for one cycle.
> prob come on twice tonite and once in morning..
> i cant cut/use wood that cheap !!
> furnace is rated a 3/4 gal hr.
> each cycle takes about 10 min.
> that meens about 7 cycle per gallon for $3.50 a gal.
> so heat house for $1.75 a day,,IF the sun shines and is mild like today.
> prob is,temp only 70 deg
> OL loves it !! i like it warmer
> SO,,,i got my little lectric heater under the desk,,just a small one,,and a heating pad under my feet
> figure those two cost about $6 a month to run.
> sure is comfy
> when the cold comes will fire up the stove again..
> but for now i dont mind that thingy on the wall that makes it warm inside.



My gas bill was running about 175.00 a month when its cold!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wild child ??
> that 266 you got ??



The one with your jug on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> But how much press DOES buildup in the crank case ???
> probly couldnt tell by pulling it over ??
> needs to run i would think ??



Less than 2 lbs on a running saw, pulling over with the recoil, negleglible.


----------



## roncoinc

I dont believe after staying up to one am last nite and getting up at 6 am with probly 4 hrs sleep at most i am up so late tonite !!
so i guess i will call ,

TIME !! ( reg.tm )

" TIME !! is a registered trade mark of roncoinc and not to be used by other parties without aknowledgement or compensation "


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dont believe after staying up to one am last nite and getting up at 6 am with probly 4 hrs sleep at most i am up so late tonite !!
> so i guess i will call ,
> 
> TIME !! ( reg.tm )
> 
> " TIME !! is a registered trade mark of roncoinc and not to be used by other parties without aknowledgement or compensation "



Nite ya Ol Phart !


----------



## Stihl 041S

New Ol Phart taking over.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> New Ol Phart taking over.



Where ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Where ? LOL



Somewhere around here. 

How you doing?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Somewhere around here.
> 
> How you doing?



Doin LOL May be a long night


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Doin LOL May be a long night



I'm off to bed early. Got to get up early tomorrow. 

Night all.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm off to bed early. Got to get up early tomorrow.
> 
> Night all.



Nite Rob


----------



## dancan

Who's the guy that was looking for decaf , I just finished squeezing all the goodness out of my dark roast so you can have the grinds to make a cup or two of decaf .........See , I'm nice .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Who's the guy that was looking for decaf , I just finished squeezing all the goodness out of my dark roast so you can have the grinds to make a cup or two of decaf .........See , I'm nice .



Yup. I hear you're nice. Seldom kick puppies anymore.....

Getting to bed early didn't take. Still wide awake!!

Hey Dan.


----------



## dancan

You should be drinkin' the decaf LOL
Chronic shiftwork maladaptation syndrome , legit WCB claim up here .


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> You should be drinkin' the decaf LOL
> Chronic shiftwork maladaptation syndrome , legit WCB claim up here .



Or you're safe to operate Huusqvarnas .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> You should be drinkin' the decaf LOL
> Chronic shiftwork maladaptation syndrome , legit WCB claim up here .



Working 3:30pm to 4am means I am up all night regularly. So getting to bed early and expecting to sleep was sort of silly wasn't it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Or you're safe to operate Huusqvarnas .



If ya can't start em. They can't hurt ya.


----------



## dancan

I can see that it would take several days to get back to the normal day/night cycle .
You'd better just plan on going to work to get some sleep LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I can see that it would take several days to get back to the normal day/night cycle .
> You'd better just plan on going to work to get some sleep LOL



Me??? Sleep at work?????

You said you wouldn't tell!!! 

Dam......YOU ARE MEEN!!!!


----------



## arborealbuffoon

Stihl 041S said:


> If ya can't start em. They can't hurt ya.




You have never tripped over a saw with bare feet in the dark before? I used to have to keep 'em in my kitchen (tile floor for the bar oil discharge). If I didn't bring 'em in, they would mysteriously wander off overnight


----------



## pioneerguy600

All you Chatty Cathy`s get to work, yer all slackin big time. Specially that guy from Maine, a little real work an he`s off the chart. Course he might just be lost in the fog.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Off to kill some trees,desecrate some more forest land to make way for "progress".


----------



## Cantdog

That'd be me.......lost in the fog and went right off the chart....over the edge.......


----------



## roncoinc

Fog ??

how come it clears up with caffiene ??

Robin,,that fuel cap MUST have that washer in there.
the black gob wouldnt have been there if not for the washer holding the valve in to start..
it caint fall out,it is a springloaded fit in the hole in the cap,hard enuf to pry out as it is.
if you try to put the new parts in with the old one still in there will have a leak 
you have to clean more and look closer !! if it has been stained black and residual goo around it,you may not see it or feel it.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> He played basketball in collidge ??
> thot he played baseball ??



No I think he played football.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> No I think he played football.



Michigan has a football team ??

I mean a collidge ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. 

B&C are here for the 024, shell be ready form cutting this weekend. 

Couple saws in the mail! 

Still gotta go order that stupid foam gasket for the 330....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Fog ??
> 
> how come it clears up with caffiene ??
> 
> Robin,,that fuel cap MUST have that washer in there.
> the black gob wouldnt have been there if not for the washer holding the valve in to start..
> it caint fall out,it is a springloaded fit in the hole in the cap,hard enuf to pry out as it is.
> if you try to put the new parts in with the old one still in there will have a leak
> you have to clean more and look closer !! if it has been stained black and residual goo around it,you may not see it or feel it.




The fog is the "temporary" kind........LOL!!!

OK I'll clean harder and look closer...but was pretty sure I could see right down to the bottom corner of the hole....


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Michigan has a football team ??
> 
> I mean a collidge ??



Yeah they do. I know they don't compair to the Patriots but they do have a team.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas.
> 
> B&C are here for the 024, shell be ready form cutting this weekend.
> 
> Couple saws in the mail!
> 
> Still gotta go order that stupid foam gasket for the 330....



Biten already......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> The fog is the "temporary" kind........LOL!!!
> 
> OK I'll clean harder and look closer...but was pretty sure I could see right down to the bottom corner of the hole....



A real fine pick down the sides of the hole,go around in a circle and feel for bumps ?
the base of the valve is SO much smaller than the hole if there was no washer it would easily fall out when new.
then you wouldn have the melted valve 
Just dont wanna see you end up with a leaking cap ..
washer and valve easy to put in but not easy to get out


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Yeah they do. I know they don't compair to the Patriots but they do have a team.



Yes Brady played for them,and some other greay NFL quarterbacks are from there also.

Brady
Brian Griese
Drew Henson
seven NFL QB's in 12 years


----------



## tbone75

Slacking Slug checking in.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Slacking Slug checking in.



Bout time! Lol

Well swap meet thread was a bust. Anybody know where I can find a decent tank handle for an 024/026? Doesn't have to be perfect. Just no cracks or stripped holes.


----------



## tbone75

Rough night,sucky morning. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Bout time! Lol
> 
> Well swap meet thread was a bust. Anybody know where I can find a decent tank handle for an 024/026? Doesn't have to be perfect. Just no cracks or stripped holes.



Dumpster were i get my steals ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Dumpster were i get my steals ??



Lol. That would be nice.


----------



## tbone75

Going to pick up the splitter for the lappy today,and maybe a new phone?


----------



## tbone75

Only 26 out there,with heavy frost !


----------



## roncoinc

Dumpster,reminded me 

one of those saws from the dumpster is a JD40.
runs pretty good,only needed to add fuel ?

squeeze the trigger and it will spool 1/2 way up and sorta,,like lose spark maybe three cycles every other cycle.
kinda like points floating,,then goes up to full throttle.

rrrrrrrrr,blip,rrrblip,rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr up to wot
barely noticable but there.
wadda heck could THAT be ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dumpster,reminded me
> 
> one of those saws from the dumpster is a JD40.
> runs pretty good,only needed to add fuel ?
> 
> squeeze the trigger and it will spool 1/2 way up and sorta,,like lose spark maybe three cycles every other cycle.
> kinda like points floating,,then goes up to full throttle.
> 
> rrrrrrrrr,blip,rrrblip,rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr up to wot
> barely noticable but there.
> wadda heck could THAT be ??



That is odd?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That is odd?



Yeh,kinda like the coil limiter kicks on once or twice .


----------



## AU_K2500

Funny thing about those tank handles....the older (non flippy cap) go for more than the newer ones. Lol


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,kinda like the coil limiter kicks on once or twice .



Coil would be a good place to start? Just can't think of anything else that could do that?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Funny thing about those tank handles....the older (non flippy cap) go for more than the newer ones. Lol



And probly cost as much as a whole saw !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Funny thing about those tank handles....the older (non flippy cap) go for more than the newer ones. Lol



Gots to be some out there,been made so many years,plus sold millions of them!


----------



## roncoinc

John,put a dvd of 120+ of my videos in your box


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> And probly cost as much as a whole saw !



A nice brown one goes for 40.....if you want white with screw on caps its gonna run north of 55-60


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,put a dvd of 120+ of my videos in your box



Thanks Ron !! Can't wait to watch them !!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> A nice brown one goes for 40.....if you want white with screw on caps its gonna run north of 55-60



Should be able to buy a junk saw for that !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And probly cost as much as a whole saw !



Don't know who makes that one? Kinda looks like a Homie or Ryobi 46cc ?


----------



## tbone75

268 pix , should be here middle of next week?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 268 pix , should be here middle of next week?



An electric 268 !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> An electric 268 !!!



I do OK?


----------



## roncoinc

Jdcs40LE spark plug, NGK CMR6A LOL !!, NOT cheap !!


----------



## tbone75

I got to get me a log drug up here to play with! All I have is fire wood to cut on.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jdcs40LE spark plug, NGK CMR6A LOL !!, NOT cheap !!



Whats so special about it? One of them half size things?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> whats so special about it? One of them half size things?



yup !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> yup !!



I have a couple new odd ball ones? I will dig them out .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> yup !!



Got a CMR6H


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Coil would be a good place to start? Just can't think of anything else that could do that?



Condensor.


----------



## tbone75

Plugs , Champion is RDZ19H and a normal CJ7Y


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have a couple new odd ball ones? I will dig them out .



$10 at the stealership !!!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Condensor.



Dont think a three year old saw would have a condensor ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> $10 at the stealership !!!



Its barley used and good! I can send it to you,got something else I wanted to send any way.

Came out of a MS211


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Dont think a three year old saw would have a condensor ??



You confused me with "points floating".


----------



## 8433jeff

roncoinc said:


> Jdcs40LE spark plug, NGK CMR6A LOL !!, NOT cheap !!



Thats an Efco saw. That carb can be tricky to tune, if you can't break into the website, contact me.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> A nice brown one goes for 40.....if you want white with screw on caps its gonna run north of 55-60



This one is new for $40 Fuel Tank Back Rear Handle Fits Stihl 026 024 MS260 MS240 New | eBay


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Its barley used and good! I can send it to you,got something else I wanted to send any way.
> 
> Came out of a MS211



That plug seats different it looks like.
shop 2mi away has them for $4 
my olmar dealer.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> You confused me with "points floating".


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> This one is new for $40 Fuel Tank Back Rear Handle Fits Stihl 026 024 MS260 MS240 New | eBay



Don't want flippy caps.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That plug seats different it looks like.
> shop 2mi away has them for $4
> my olmar dealer.



Much better ! No hurry sending this other stuff to you,when ever I send you something else? Nothing you need any time soon. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

au_k2500 said:


> don't want flippy caps.....



lol !!!!


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Don't want flippy caps.....



What is the tank, screw in non flippy?


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> What is the tank, screw in non flippy?



All the saws I have coming have screw in caps.....I'd like to keep it that way. Don't want any flippy capping flippy caps.


----------



## roncoinc

Got a guy coming in a couple hours for that little steal 
the 011avt. 
$150 sound ok ?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> All the saws I have coming have screw in caps.....I'd like to keep it that way. Don't want any flippy capping flippy caps.



Well,,,at least you havent COMPLETELLY gone over to the dark side,,mostly but not quit there yet !


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Got a guy coming in a couple hours for that little steal
> the 011avt.
> $150 sound ok ?



That is what I just sold an 012AVfor.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> All the saws I have coming have screw in caps.....I'd like to keep it that way. Don't want any flippy capping flippy caps.



Don't knock those flippy's until you try them.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Michigan has a football team ??
> 
> I mean a collidge ??



Up there they call it "The Pointy Ended Ball" Team....


----------



## roncoinc

ohfivsix have tank vent in the cap ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,at least you havent COMPLETELLY gone over to the dark side,,mostly but not quit there yet !



I like flippy caps. ;-))

Red Cross won't let me give blood anymore.


----------



## Stihl 041S

On the Weather Channel there is a story on The Bounty going down.

They say they had been in worse weather.........

Dam Egos


----------



## roncoinc

Got the painters tape for Scoots stencils ! 
tnx Scoot.


----------



## roncoinc

Went to shop to check out the oh56,,stck a straw in exhaust and clamped it,,caint be right,got 56mm ??


----------



## roncoinc

Any numbers on an 056 jug to see what size it is ??
and where would they be ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Went to shop to check out the oh56,,stck a straw in exhaust and clamped it,,caint be right,got 56mm ??



That would make it a Mag II. 

Exhaust out the side, short stinger?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That would make it a Mag II.
> 
> Exhaust out the side, short stinger?



He gots the good one! Well better one. LOL


----------



## tbone75

93.4 cc Not to bad Ron ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

It no spark on the 056, convert to points from an 045, a LOT cheaper.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> It no spark on the 056, convert to points from an 045, a LOT cheaper.



It has spark......haven't you been following along?


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> It no spark on the 056, convert to points from an 045, a LOT cheaper.



Yes but you have to switch coil, points, condensor, flywheel and starter assembly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Yes but you have to switch coil, points, condensor, flywheel and starter assembly.



Ignition is $190 I think. I was just thinking he might have an 045 carcass.


----------



## 8433jeff

Stihl 041S said:


> Ignition is $190 I think. I was just thinking he might have an 045 carcass.



Not at the bore size he has.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> It has spark......haven't you been following along?



Sorry. I wasn't taking notes. 

Didn't know there was going to be a pop quiz......


----------



## Stihl 041S

8433jeff said:


> Not at the bore size he has.



I meant an 045 carcass for points for the 056 Mag II that he is working on, which has spark. 

A Mag II is worth a lot more than the 045.


----------



## 8433jeff

Stihl 041S said:


> I meant an 045 carcass for points for the 056 Mag II that he is working on, which has spark.
> 
> A Mag II I'd worth a lot more than the 045.



I guess I should follow along.


----------



## Stihl 041S

8433jeff said:


> I guess I should follow along.



LOTS of reading.lol. I forgot it had spark.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Sorry. I wasn't taking notes.
> 
> Didn't know there was going to be a pop quiz......



Isn't that the point of a pop quiz? 

Known you'll know for next time......hey uncle Mongo.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Isn't that the point of a pop quiz?
> 
> Known you'll know for next time......hey uncle Mongo.



Yeah. Punish a kid for not being able to regurgitate useless facts. 

Never teach him how to think!!!!!!


Hey Mark!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> That would make it a Mag II.
> 
> Exhaust out the side, short stinger?



How bout a couple pix ??


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,the little JD CS40LE ( efco ) went away today 
went back to the guy that picked it out of the dumster for me,along with those other saws,Marky got one of them 
I cried when it went


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Well,,the little JD CS40LE ( efco ) went away today
> went back to the guy that picked it out of the dumster for me,along with those other saws,Marky got one of them
> I cried when it went


You ask him if there were any tank handles in that dumpster?


----------



## roncoinc

Yup,,cried real tears when that JD went,actually traded it to him for a saw he wanted fixed.
this is the small engine mechanic that dont like two strokes that brings me stuff and you guys said i now have a JOB !! :mad2:


----------



## roncoinc

A pic of the little JD,,in remembrance


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> You ask him if there were any tank handles in that dumpster?



nothing in the dumpster since,but a LOT of steals end up there,were they belong


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,i'm done crying over the JD deal 




specially for what i traded it for 




































tears of JOY they were ! 















since he traded me THIS !! 


















































8 months ago somebody gave it to him.
he fixed the off switch and it ran good.
now it wont start and he dont wanna mess with it.. 

ROBIN !!! 

NICE shape too !!!


----------



## 8433jeff

roncoinc said:


> A pic of the little JD,,in remembrance



So you made it go. The problem was?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Slacking Slug checking in.





AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas.
> 
> B&C are here for the 024, shell be ready form cutting this weekend.
> 
> Couple saws in the mail!
> 
> Still gotta go order that stupid foam gasket for the 330....



Big John , Little John ......


----------



## roncoinc

8433jeff said:


> So you made it go. The problem was?



Dunno,,after warming up good the skip was barelly noticable..
guy that got it didnt care 
he is the local shyster,if he cant fix something tell's people it aint worth fixing and he ends up with it,,uses the stuff for parts.
not completelly dishonest but not a very good small engine mechanic.
at least when i fix stuff for him the customer gets something fixed


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> This one is new for $40 Fuel Tank Back Rear Handle Fits Stihl 026 024 MS260 MS240 New | eBay



Cheap enough but Chinese , I wonder how long it would last in real usage .


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Don't knock those flippy's until you try them.



Even Robin says things about them :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Cheap enough but Chinese , I wonder how long it would last in real usage .



Just more chineese parts on a saw that already has chineese parts on it !! 

WHO cares ??

fer a steal !


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Well,,i'm done crying over the JD deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specially for what i traded it for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tears of JOY they were !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since he traded me THIS !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 months ago somebody gave it to him.
> he fixed the off switch and it ran good.
> now it wont start and he dont wanna mess with it..
> 
> ROBIN !!!
> 
> NICE shape too !!!



Nice !! But is that one on the "Do" or "Do Not" list ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Nice !! But is that one on the "Do" or "Do Not" list ??



OH ! that a BIG do !!
partner 5000+ in red


----------



## dancan

I'm sure I can find some Husky stuff , you want a trade , I'm sure you don't want to keep one of them Red Commie saws on your property .....


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> OH ! that a BIG do !!
> partner 5000+ in red



OK,,think i was wrong on that.
partner 500 !! 
still great


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> OK,,think i was wrong on that.
> partner 500 !!
> still great



The 5000+ has ONE mm bigger bore,,and ported but THAT can be fixed


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'm sure I can find some Husky stuff , you want a trade , I'm sure you don't want to keep one of them Red Commie saws on your property .....



You be in trouble if you get caught sneeking into Jerry's garage !! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

Meen , that was just plain ole Meen I tell ya !!!


----------



## Cantdog

RON!!!!! You were right!!! Star washer was in there and it was kind of a bugger to get out!!!! But all apart now...cleaned with laquer thinner and ready to put back together with the new duckbill.....now I gotta go back and catch up with the day's events...looks like someone picked up a sweet looking 490!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OH ! that a BIG do !!
> partner 5000+ in red



I can`t find the "unlike " button, where is it at?...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You be in trouble if you get caught sneeking into Jerry's garage !! :msp_rolleyes:



He`s gotta break up concrete to find Hooskie parts....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Even Robin says things about them :msp_tongue:





I do........


----------



## pioneerguy600

No Hooskie parts in my garage, they`s all poured in concrete outside Dan`s garage.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Nice !! But is that one on the "Do" or "Do Not" list ??




Do...........not....... Doo!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> RON!!!!! You were right!!! Star washer was in there and it was kind of a bugger to get out!!!! But all apart now...cleaned with laquer thinner and ready to put back together with the new duckbill.....now I gotta go back and catch up with the day's events...looks like someone picked up a sweet looking 490!!!!!



Dem 490`s are the biggest P-S ever made, the starter recoil disintegrates once the compression reaches 250 or better....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can`t find the "unlike " button, where is it at?...LOL



Looks like you found it !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> RON!!!!! You were right!!! Star washer was in there and it was kind of a bugger to get out!!!! But all apart now...cleaned with laquer thinner and ready to put back together with the new duckbill.....now I gotta go back and catch up with the day's events...looks like someone picked up a sweet looking 490!!!!!



You will learn about pullon's grasshopper


----------



## roncoinc

That was JOHN that fahted !! not me !!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> That was JOHN that fahted !! not me !!!!!




I dunno.......???.....somehow seemed closer than Ohier...........



Just been over helpin yer buddy Andy sort out his decomp....or lack thereof......


----------



## pioneerguy600

John is off eating his overcooked supper..LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Got a nice 16" GB bar in the mail today for the 024. Very clean.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That was JOHN that fahted !! not me !!!!!



Nope ! I do you guys will know!!


----------



## tbone75

Ron..............Wanna trade that 490 off?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John is off eating his overcooked supper..LOL



Baked steak,smashed taters & gravy ! VERY GOOD !!


----------



## tbone75

Went to look at phones and a new fridge. Didn't buy nuttin ! 
No phones in stock? I can get 2 new phones cheaper with pay as you go than a plan? More stuff and 30.00 a month less?

Sears store is going out the end of Jan. Wanted to see what the prices were on a fridge. Only 20% off so far,after they jacked the prices up! LOL Stihl buy one at Lowes for the same price! LOL But only had 2 we liked for 2,200.00 !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Went to look at phones and a new fridge. Didn't buy nuttin !
> No phones in stock? I can get 2 new phones cheaper with pay as you go than a plan? More stuff and 30.00 a month less?
> 
> Sears store is going out the end of Jan. Wanted to see what the prices were on a fridge. Only 20% off so far,after they jacked the prices up! LOL Stihl buy one at Lowes for the same price! LOL But only had 2 we liked for 2,200.00 !



If your disabled you can get a FREE cell phone


----------



## AU_K2500

Nothing going on in here. Guess I need to go find another parts saw so I can have a tank/handle.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If your disabled you can get a FREE cell phone



:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Nothing going on in here. Guess I need to go find another parts saw so I can have a tank/handle.



And so the quest begins, one saw leads to another la,. la,. la,....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> And so the quest begins, one saw leads to another la,. la,. la,....LOL



He fell off the edge now! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He fell off the edge now! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, and he can`t say I didn`t warn him...LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Theres gotta be somebody on here with a 026/024 handle. I'll just keep my eye out.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, and he can`t say I didn`t warn him...LOL



We all warned him !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> We all warned him !



No Sparky Marky gots it bad!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Theres gotta be somebody on here with a 026/024 handle. I'll just keep my eye out.



Take your time! It will save you money!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No Sparky Marky gots it bad!!



No turning back now! Stick a fork in him ! Hes done !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused:



ssi ??


----------



## roncoinc

Didnt meen to spend much time in the shop today,so i didnt turn the heat on.
beat on the oh56 a bit and got cold so came in.
got interested in something else so went back out.
got involved in something but didnt plan on staying out so stihl didnt turn heat on.
one thing led to another as i planned on going back in house and didnt make it.
stihl no heat on.
guy shows up i traded for the 490 and spent more time.
now my toes are numb and no feeling in my fingers so i go in.
oooppsss,left t-stat on woodstove up,,83 deg inside !!
took a hot shower and put on my smurf suit,turned on the heating pad under my feet and the lectric heater under my desk and am NICE and warm now


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No turning back now! Stick a fork in him ! Hes done !



Yeah, he`s baked through and through, no stopping him now unless he gets like Cliff, think he got in over his head....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, he`s baked through and through, no stopping him now unless he gets like Cliff, think he got in over his head....LOL



Thanks for the support! Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Thanks for the support! Lol



Just trying to caution you, don`t run at it too hard or you can swamp the canoe as we say. Remember the 47 saws just get one fixed up and running..


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just trying to caution you, don`t run at it too hard or you can swamp the canoe as we say. Remember the 47 saws just get one fixed up and running..



Very good advice.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No turning back now! Stick a fork in him ! Hes done !



Luke.....

Luke.....

You're not my son.....

Check your pants!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Didnt meen to spend much time in the shop today,so i didnt turn the heat on.
> beat on the oh56 a bit and got cold so came in.
> got interested in something else so went back out.
> got involved in something but didnt plan on staying out so stihl didnt turn heat on.
> one thing led to another as i planned on going back in house and didnt make it.
> stihl no heat on.
> guy shows up i traded for the 490 and spent more time.
> now my toes are numb and no feeling in my fingers so i go in.
> oooppsss,left t-stat on woodstove up,,83 deg inside !!
> took a hot shower and put on my smurf suit,turned on the heating pad under my feet and the lectric heater under my desk and am NICE and warm now



Smurf or bunny slippers?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Smurf or bunny slippers?



Bunny,,been workin on a squeel


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Luke.....
> 
> Luke.....
> 
> You're not my son.....
> 
> Check your pants!!!!!!



Mongo see muffler pix ?

can Jerry tell what model 056 from those muff pix ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Bunny,,been workin on a squeel



Pink or white,..ifn they were blue they would be Smurfies.......LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Bunny,,been workin on a squeel



Pic ?


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John !!!!!!!!!!

trivia for your OL,,and you GOTTA tell her !!

Squeellers scored 104 points in thier last SIX games,,losing THREE of them.

Pats scored 101 points in thier last TWO games,winning both 

power ranking,,pats #1

squeellers #16 

no nads iffn ya dont tell !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Smurf or bunny slippers?



Hello Kitty....









Dead Hello Kitty.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> trivia for your OL,,and you GOTTA tell her !!
> 
> Squeellers scored 104 points in thier last SIX games,,losing THREE of them.
> 
> Pats scored 101 points in thier last TWO games,winning both
> 
> power ranking,,pats #1
> 
> squeellers #16
> 
> no nads iffn ya dont tell !!!



She says....................................Go suck a Steel ! :hmm3grin2orange:

She also said something I can't put on here! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Mongo see muffler pix ?
> 
> can Jerry tell what model 056 from those muff pix ??



All Mag IIs have the stinger. I've never seen a Super with one. 

The MagII was 56mm


----------



## tbone75

Your lucky she is stihl awake ! Would have left her a note! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Mongo see muffler pix ?
> 
> can Jerry tell what model 056 from those muff pix ??



Sorry, Ron, never seen one with a long piece of pipe sticking out of it before.


----------



## roncoinc

More trivia for John wife 

took the squeelers all 14 games so far this year to score 271 points.

Pats did that in SEVEN games


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> All Mag IIs have the stinger. I've never seen a Super with one.
> 
> The MagII was 56mm



The tag on the cover says 056av
electronic


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> The tag on the cover says 056av
> electronic



Covers get swapped around, have you measured the bore?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry, Ron, never seen one with a long piece of pipe sticking out of it before.



I dont trust my measurment..
exhaust is slanted and hard to get straw in there straight.
off by a mm or two make big diff.
after all cleaned maybe i will pull jug,then can put new rings in too 
any other way to tell ?
marking on jug ??

Uncle Rob,i wouldnt call that a "short" stinger ?
how many models had that ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> More trivia for John wife
> 
> took the squeelers all 14 games so far this year to score 271 points.
> 
> Pats did that in SEVEN games



Where were they last year? 

Must be cheating again this year!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I dont trust my measurment..
> exhaust is slanted and hard to get straw in there straight.
> off by a mm or two make big diff.
> after all cleaned maybe i will pull jug,then can put new rings in too
> any other way to tell ?
> marking on jug ??
> 
> Uncle Rob,i wouldnt call that a "short" stinger ?
> how many models had that ??



Looks like something somebody put on there.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Covers get swapped around, have you measured the bore?



Scoot !! 
you see muff pix ? 
couple pages back ?


----------



## Scooterbum

Saw the muff pics, Should be some numbers on the base of the cylinder. Someting like 54Zxxxx or 56Zxxxx.


----------



## Scooterbum

I've seen to many Frankensaw versions of the 1115 series.


----------



## Scooterbum

So just how many saws does that youngin' I believe you call Sparky have now?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like something somebody put on there.



Where outlet supposed to be ??


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Saw the muff pics, Should be some numbers on the base of the cylinder. Someting like 54Zxxxx or 56Zxxxx.



AH !! and the 54/56 are bore size it looks like 
been cleaning on it,hope to be able to see soon.
that was the answer i wuz lookin fer !


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> So just how many saws does that youngin' I believe you call Sparky have now?



Don't think he has 10 yet. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like something somebody put on there.



Factory.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Don't think he has 10 yet. :hmm3grin2orange:



Have to do something bout' that now that I have his addy.......


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Where were they last year?
> 
> Must be cheating again this year!



they won thier division last year,way ahead of the squeelers !!


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Factory.



Factory for what model ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Scooterbum said:


> So just how many saws does that youngin' I believe you call Sparky have now?



Running? 6. 480CD, pioneer farmsaw, XL-12, 024, TS350, homie 330. 

Just getting started.


----------



## Scooterbum

MagII


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Running? 6. 480CD, pioneer farmsaw, XL-12, 024, TS350, homie 330.
> 
> Just getting started.



i get %50 !!!! LOL !!


----------



## Scooterbum

AU_K2500 said:


> Running? 6. 480CD, pioneer farmsaw, XL-12, 024, TS350, homie 330.
> 
> Just getting started.



You be careful with that 480, that's a mans saw.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> MagII



AH !! ,, so the numbers on the jug will verify that ??
could be a BIG saw


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Factory for what model ??



As far as I know:

Stinger on Mag II. Part of a PNW saw Stihl developed. Along with 56mm bore.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> You be careful with that 480, that's a mans saw.



Thats why he ended up with it !!

i couldnt pull it over !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats why he ended up with it !!
> 
> i couldnt pull it over !!



A dang crippled Slug can start his !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> AH !! ,, so the numbers on the jug will verify that ??
> could be a BIG saw



Its gonna be hard to pull over too......might need to send it down here!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> A dang crippled Slug can start his !



Yeh but,,you only cripple from the neck up !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> they won thier division last year,way ahead of the squeelers !!



Must have cheated last year too ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

I see a few big rounds of Wheaties are in order.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> i get %50 !!!! LOL !!



Of what?


----------



## Scooterbum

Have a few MagII's out in the barn.Never paid too much attention to the pipes. I'll have to check in the AM.


----------



## roncoinc

This one looks like mine.
called a dual [port,has the bracket and srew on top like mine.
Used Stihl 056 045 Dual Port Muffler Chainsaw Part | eBay

this one has the stinger but no bracket and scew on top,for mag/super
Stihl Chainsaw 056 Mag Super Muffler | eBay

i guess it's off to find numbers on the jug !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Sorry I don't know how to post pics Ron. 
But the emailed pics show.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh but,,you only cripple from the neck up !!



Nah.............From head to toe ! LOL


OL went to bed. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Of what?



%50 of your saws came from,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,where ?????????
so i'm %50 responsable for your sickness ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

All Mag II had stinger. 
Perhaps some supers had it. Jacob J or Lakeside had something about this. 

I'll go look.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> %50 of your saws came from,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,where ?????????
> so i'm %50 responsable for your sickness ??



True. Lol.


----------



## tbone75

This thread is to blame for my CAD !


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Sorry I don't know how to post pics Ron.
> But the emailed pics show.



Emaild pix show what ??
the side of an 056 that looks like every other one i seen 
and if the top cover on this one has been changed pix like that not much help


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go look at phones,going to take a while on Slug Net !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Emaild pix show what ??
> the side of an 056 that looks like every other one i seen
> and if the top cover on this one has been changed pix like that not much help



Lord man look at that big monitor!!!!

I can see one has the rear stinger vent and the other doesn't.

Super and Mag had rear vent. But Mag had front vent also.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Lord man look at that big monitor!!!!
> 
> I can see one has the rear stinger vent and the other doesn't.
> 
> Super and Mag had rear vent. But Mag had front vent also.



Sorry Unc,,the pix came thru small like thumbnails


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Sorry Unc,,the pix came thru small like thumbnails



Sorry Ol Buddy. Seems I can't even email a picture correctly. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ron. 

Now I can't send pictures!!

Finally went thru. Larger this time I hope.


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!

( tm. roncoinc)


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Ron !!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!
> 
> ( tm. roncoinc)



Nite ya Ol Phart !


----------



## tbone75

Phone shopping SUCKS ! Got to find out what phone works on the att network. These new phone plans use 4 different carriers. But only att works out here at all.


----------



## tbone75

Buncha SLACKERS ! :msp_biggrin:

Not a fun night,can't sleep for chit!

Trying again? LOL


----------



## RandyMac

Tons of spammers today.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Buncha SLACKERS ! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Not a fun night,can't sleep for chit!
> 
> Trying again? LOL



Good luck Ol Buddy!!!


----------



## dancan

There , got my internet back , I thought I was going to have to move to Internet City .
Top o the Mornin' all !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> There , got my internet back , I thought I was going to have to move to Internet City .
> Top o the Mornin' all !



Morning Dan!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Dan...Rob......Randy.....others.....


----------



## Scooterbum

Morning all........


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> John is off eating his overcooked supper..LOL



John .............. The only guy I know that as a kid wanted a lump of charcoal from Santa .


----------



## Cantdog

Scooterbum said:


> Morning all........



Mornin Scoot.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Lads. 

Night all!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> John .............. The only guy I know that as a kid wanted a lump of charcoal from Santa .




I was always told carbon was good for my teeth...........as I was handed my burnt toast....


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Buncha slackers in here i tell ya! 

its the company christmas "party" today. we have to be down in shipping (only place big enough for 1200 chairs) at 9:30 for announcments. wish me luck in not jumping off the loading dock....3' could easily do some damage....right?


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellas, again. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Only 24 out there ! COLD !


----------



## RandyMac

Check your boats, high tides today and of course very low ones. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Nice and warm inside ! Love this new stove !


----------



## RandyMac

I love my pellet stove.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Check your boats, high tides today and of course very low ones. :msp_biggrin:



No worries here. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Buncha slackers in here i tell ya!
> 
> its the company christmas "party" today. we have to be down in shipping (only place big enough for 1200 chairs) at 9:30 for announcments. wish me luck in not jumping off the loading dock....3' could easily do some damage....right?



Just fall off and hit your head, I have some experience with that....LOL


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I love my pellet stove.



Got one of them too,just cost to much to run it ! Trying to heat that basement I was using 3-4 bags a day!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No worries here. :msp_biggrin:



No but a good day for Ron to go shellfish scrounging.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just fall off and hit your head, I have some experience with that....LOL



Hows the teeth doing,Beavertailguy600 ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Got one of them too,just cost to much to run it ! Trying to heat that basement I was using 3-4 bags a day!



A bag lasts two days, it isn't all that cold here, but it isn't warm either. It keeps the house warm and dry, this is a damp climate.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hows the teeth doing,Beavertailguy600 ? :msp_w00t:



Not all the way there yet, going to the dental guy on the 17th.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No but a good day for Ron to go shellfish scrounging.



He aint up yet,staying up late picking on us ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> No but a good day for Ron to go shellfish scrounging.



-2.4 here


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> -2.4 here



Those oysters he likes can`t run away as fast when the tide is real low, so he wastes less energy chasin them.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> A bag lasts two days, it isn't all that cold here, but it isn't warm either. It keeps the house warm and dry, this is a damp climate.



That is very good! I love how them thing work ! If I would put it upstairs,would only use a bag a day. But no heat in the basement then! LOL
So wood is the way to go for me.


----------



## RandyMac

you guys stay out of trouble


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not all the way there yet, going to the dental guy on the 17th.



Hope he can fix you up better !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He aint up yet,staying up late picking on us ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I could just picture him sitting there last night with his Stihl jammies on and those bunny slippers keeping him nice and toasty .


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> you guys stay out of trouble



Will try!!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> you guys stay out of trouble



You too! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hope he can fix you up better !



Doubt it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You too! LOL



+1


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could just picture him sitting there last night with his Stihl jammies on and those bunny slippers keeping him nice and toasty .



He never did get us that pic ! Dang sissy !


----------



## AU_K2500

A good contusion to the head.......that's at least a week off work. More if I milk it, like Dan.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to go and mix some gas and get a couple more saws out, lost the two I was working with yesterday. (LOANED) LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Doubt it!



Probably not,but you can hope!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> A good contusion to the head.......that's at least a week off work. More if I milk it, like Dan.



Do like Dan,get a couple months off !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to go and mix some gas and get a couple more saws out, lost the two I was working with yesterday. (LOANED) LOL



I use a Makita 520 for a loaner. LOL Its butt ugly,but runs great. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Do like Dan,get a couple months off !



Its not that bad, feels funny when I run an old non AV chainsaw, sort of like a buzzing in my mouth....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to work on my latest Echo 360 today.Seems to be missing a line on the carb? Impulse maybe? Got to look it up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I use a Makita 520 for a loaner. LOL Its butt ugly,but runs great. LOL



Yeah a uglier saw is the best loaner. These guys know saws and just want the 026`s for their cutting speed.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its not that bad, feels funny when I run an old non AV chainsaw, sort of like a buzzing in my mouth....LOL



Did some nerve damage,may come back in a year or two?

Sure would feel funny !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Going to work on my latest Echo 360 today.Seems to be missing a line on the carb? Impulse maybe? Got to look it up.



I stay away from the Eeeckos ever since I did so much work on the CS670 pair I kept running for a local bucker. Them dang things are poison...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah a uglier saw is the best loaner. These guys know saws and just want the 026`s for their cutting speed.



I want to get into this one I just got soon. May not get it to where yours are,but It will be better than it is now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I stay away from the Eeeckos ever since I did so much work on the CS670 pair I kept running for a local bucker. Them dang things are poison...LOL



Something I like about them small ones? LOL I like the old 60S I have too. Little heavy,but sure runs nice!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Did some nerve damage,may come back in a year or two?
> 
> Sure would feel funny !



Yeah, its nerve damage. Facial bone cracked(fractured) about 1.5" long about 1" above my teeth, running parallel with the gum line.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Something I like about them small ones? LOL I like the old 60S I have too. Little heavy,but sure runs nice!



There is a guy up here tries to run a little shop selling and fixin Eeechos so I leave all of them to him,...god knows he needs them...LOL
Just like the Maytag repairman.


----------



## roncoinc

Mornin,,,,,,,,,,,,

ya buncha disrespectfull flippy cappin ingrates !!

I'm like santa,,i make a list of who's naughty and nice :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, its nerve damage. Facial bone cracked(fractured) about 1.5" long about 1" above my teeth, running parallel with the gum line.



Not much they can do with that.Just hope it gets better! A lot of nerves do heal. 

Back nerves don't ! :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

Low tide is in the dark today 
both mornin and late.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Mornin,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> ya buncha disrespectfull flippy cappin ingrates !!
> 
> I'm like santa,,i make a list of who's naughty and nice :msp_angry:



Awwwaa, and I was going to send you a nice box of Stihl stuff for Christmas...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mornin,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> ya buncha disrespectfull flippy cappin ingrates !!
> 
> I'm like santa,,i make a list of who's naughty and nice :msp_angry:



Morning , GRUMPY SMURF !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Low tide is in the dark today
> both mornin and late.



Need a light? Those head band lights shure work great after dark, they have high and low beam and a map light built in....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Awwwaa, and I was going to send you a nice box of Stihl stuff for Christmas...:msp_rolleyes:



My Daughters FIL has a T-Shirt shop,was going to get Ron a real nice T-Shirt ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,after reading a bunch of oh56 threads nobody has said anything about a stamp on the jug having the bore size.
Scoot said there was ?
if it was that easy why has there been a lot of discussion about telling apart the diff 056 models ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not much they can do with that.Just hope it gets better! A lot of nerves do heal.
> 
> Back nerves don't ! :msp_sad:



It has been getting a little bit better all the time it will take some time before all the feeling comes back.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Awwwaa, and I was going to send you a nice box of Stihl stuff for Christmas...:msp_rolleyes:



You and your co-hort Aunty Dan already tried that !!
stihl in the bag,,cant even use it to check oil level,being dark colored oil dont show up on it


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My Daughters FIL has a T-Shirt shop,was going to get Ron a real nice T-Shirt ! :hmm3grin2orange:



A real one off shirt just for Ron, saying," I LIVE TO WORK ON STIHLS"
1-800 RON DON


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,after reading a bunch of oh56 threads nobody has said anything about a stamp on the jug having the bore size.
> Scoot said there was ?
> if it was that easy why has there been a lot of discussion about telling apart the diff 056 models ??



Maybe you got to tear it down to see the numbers?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> A real one off shirt just for Ron, saying," I LIVE TO WORK ON STIHLS"
> 1-800 RON DON



( mumble,,,,,,grumble,,,) 

Hey elf !!! where my naughty list !!!???


----------



## AU_K2500

One 024 will be here today!!! 026 tomorrow. Looks like I'll have something to do this weekend!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You and your co-hort Aunty Dan already tried that !!
> stihl in the bag,,cant even use it to check oil level,being dark colored oil dont show up on it



I just happen to know it hangs in a place of honour in your shop.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A real one off shirt just for Ron, saying," I LIVE TO WORK ON STIHLS"
> 1-800 RON DON



May be better if we all had a shirt like that to wear! He would just burn it. LOL Could put his address on the back! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,after reading a bunch of oh56 threads nobody has said anything about a stamp on the jug having the bore size.
> Scoot said there was ?
> if it was that easy why has there been a lot of discussion about telling apart the diff 056 models ??



Probably one of the worst saws Stihl ever made to tell the actual models apart. Me, I just measure the bore and stroke of any saw I can`t be shure of from the exterior, that tells me what I have.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May be better if we all had a shirt like that to wear! He would just burn it. LOL Could put his address on the back! LOL



I would wear one and have the pict taken then post it on here. I know his phone # and have his adress...


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Probably one of the worst saws Stihl ever made to tell the actual models apart. Me, I just measure the bore and stroke of any saw I can`t be shure of from the exterior, that tells me what I have.



With the way the exhaust port is slanted up,i dont trust the straw method.
was thinking of using the back end of my digital calipers as they have a small end and measure with piston down at the bottom of the port using good light and magnifying glases ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would wear one and have the pict taken then post it on here. I know his phone # and have his adress...



I will check into that!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> ( mumble,,,,,,grumble,,,)
> 
> Hey elf !!! where my naughty list !!!???



Geez ron. With friends like these, you don't even need a nice list....


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> With the way the exhaust port is slanted up,i dont trust the straw method.
> was thinking of using the back end of my digital calipers as they have a small end and measure with piston down at the bottom of the port using good light and magnifying glases ??



You could have had the jug off and back on 5 times by now. Did you find the numbers on the base?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Geez ron. With friends like these, you don't even need a nice list....



Need someplace to put MY name !


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> You could have had the jug off and back on 5 times by now. Did you find the numbers on the base?



Havent been to shop since i came in last night,so no..not yet.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Need someplace to put MY name !



Your stihl #2 on my list,Auntie Dan is #1 !


----------



## roncoinc

Nice list.
Ron
Scoot

Naughty list.
everybody else !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Nice list.
> Ron
> Scoot
> Sparky
> 
> Naughty list.
> everybody else !!



There!


----------



## roncoinc

au_k2500 said:


> there!





lol !!


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Havent been to shop since i came in last night,so no..not yet.



Just pokin' at ya' a bit LOL !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> lol !!



Time to change your sig line Ron!


----------



## roncoinc

Uncle mongo !!

picked up some acetone and Atf,,will that eat thru a cheap plastic squirt bottle ??


----------



## jerrycmorrow

just checkin in on you bunch a wackos. hope all yall are well or at least gettin there.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,after reading a bunch of oh56 threads nobody has said anything about a stamp on the jug having the bore size.
> Scoot said there was ?
> if it was that easy why has there been a lot of discussion about telling apart the diff 056 models ??




Sent a link just now with a link to a lakeside 056 Mag II rebuild thread with pictures in post # 19 to ID a mag cylinder.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Uncle mongo !!
> 
> picked up some acetone and Atf,,will that eat thru a cheap plastic squirt bottle ??



Jeez..... Don't know the bottle material. What did the acetone come in? Metal can right? 

Note to self: check at work for bottle type for acetone. 

Let you know
Tonight.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Jeez..... Don't know the bottle material. What did the acetone come in? Metal can right?
> 
> Note to self: check at work for bottle type for acetone.
> 
> Let you know
> Tonight.



I have a plastic bottle gas hasn't ate through. Came out of a eye wash station. LOL I will try it?


----------



## tbone75

Haven't got nuttin done today again! My other machinist buddy came over. LOL The SOG has a whacker he needs fixed for his FIL,but won't let me play with it! Said he won't let me cause I won't take his money! LOL
So he will wait till he tries to fix it then bring it over I am guessing. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time to change your sig line Ron!



Hes holding out on all his Stihls! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I have a plastic bottle gas hasn't ate through. Came out of a eye wash station. LOL I will try it?



Sure. Try it!!

Most will be slow to go mushy. Set it in a coffee can. It will catch the mess!!

Flammable!! And stir before use. Settles some.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Probably one of the worst saws Stihl ever made to tell the actual models apart. Me, I just measure the bore and stroke of any saw I can`t be shure of from the exterior, that tells me what I have.



Don't forget about the 045's also. They have the same chasis and parts swap easy from the 056's.


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> Sure. Try it!!
> 
> Most will be slow to go mushy. Set it in a coffee can. It will catch the mess!!
> 
> Flammable!! And stir before use. Settles some.



Make sure it's not the plastic coffee cans.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Sure. Try it!!
> 
> Most will be slow to go mushy. Set it in a coffee can. It will catch the mess!!
> 
> Flammable!! And stir before use. Settles some.



How should we mix it? 50/50 ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> How should we mix it? 50/50 ?



Yuppers!!!!! Easy to remember!!

Hey John !!!!!!

How's the back?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yuppers!!!!! Easy to remember!!
> 
> Hey John !!!!!!
> 
> How's the back?



Little better right now !


----------



## tbone75

Don't know if its my puter or AS? Just keeps getting slower?


----------



## sefh3

AS I think. On highspeed internet and it's loading slowly today.


----------



## dancan

Loading fine here at the moment on my fixed up internet .




tbone75 said:


> Do like Dan,get a couple months off !



Yup , first va ca tion I ever took , ever .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hes holding out on all his Stihls! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yup,..he has more than one stinky Stihl in that thar shop. How`s that Tee shirt thought coming along?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Don't forget about the 045's also. They have the same chasis and parts swap easy from the 056's.



Yeah Scott, I mentioned that back 6-8 pages when Ron asked me what other Stihl saw shared parts with the 056., not shure he seen that or not, but it was the day Ron and John were trying to figure out where the screw went through a big 1" hole....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everybody on supper break?


----------



## pioneerguy600

It was a beautiful afternoon in the woods today. I overhauled the SD 115 I just got back from my friend that passed away a short time ago. Some of his friends were trying to get the saw started to cut up some wood at another friends place but could not get it going. It would start for me on the 3rd pull but it ran with a air leak high. I know this saw cause I built it from NOS parts only 2 years ago so I had a hunch and removed the air filter shroud first, could wiggle the carb up and down more than 1/8" , checkes screws that hold carb, one backed out full extent other loose enough to slide the carb back and forth 1/16" +. Tightened them up proper again, found various bits and pieces of junk under the carb that don`t even belong to this saw. One big felt washer 1/2" hole 1" outer dia by 1/8" thick, couple pieces of black plastic, have no idea what. Cleaned out the airfilter, WTH , inside full of mung. Washed it out, blew out with aiur, reinstalled all parts and saw started on first pull. Took a look at the chain, .050 on a .058 bar. brand new chain but has a odd masterlink in it, saw had a brand new Oregon bar and LGX chain on it when I let Tom have it, so it has been replaced once. Changed that out for correct chain and off to the woods with it and the latest 026 I rebuilt. Had a great time felling a 22" rock maple , cracccckkkk it went off the stump. Bucked it up and I could not carry the pieces to the truck, getting weak I guess. Had to split each section and carry half pieces up to the truck, only 350' up 40* slope to top of hill, then 50' on the flat, got some excersize today. 20 sections 16" each from butt up to the first limb. topped 18"......


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Everybody on supper break?



Must be. I hear burping to the east and north. 

You had a good exercise day. Lol


----------



## dancan

EeeKo guys , just as funny as Huusqvarna guys .


----------



## AU_K2500

Can't beat a free catered lunch....did win crap at the Christmas party. Bunch of door prizes were given out. Got a heck of a lunch though...delicious.


----------



## little possum

AU_K2500 said:


> Can't beat a free catered lunch....did win crap at the Christmas party. Bunch of door prizes were given out. Got a heck of a lunch though...delicious.


We had lunch last week. Then Breakfast & lunch Monday. Steaks yesterday for lunch. Breakfast today, then catered lunch tomorrow. Job perks.

Still kickin. Im sick, mom was in the hospital for a scare yesterday(home and ok now) Just busy busy busy. 2 IHs sitting in the driveway needing work/repair. One with a stuck cylinder. Hoping the penetrating oil will get it moving. Skiff still sitting there, hopefully I will get a day to tear it down and hope it is just a head gasket. Of course it messes up when I decide to sell it. Same story with my Dodge, Toyota, dirt bike, etc. haha

Hope all of you are well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Must be. I hear burping to the east and north.
> 
> You had a good exercise day. Lol



Yep, a good day and a good workout. Not many of the old pharts on here would be able to do that...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> EeeKo guys , just as funny as Huusqvarna guys .



Even more so!! Eeeeek,..Eeeeccckkkoosss.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, a good day and a good workout. Not many of the old pharts on here would be able to do that...LOL



I need a little more time to catch up LOL
Robin has got a pretty good system though , tractor , splitter , bucket ............Load and go , with a little less cardio .


----------



## dancan

A saw for John's grandson ...............Or John .


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, a good day and a good workout. Not many of the old pharts on here would be able to do that...LOL



good job on figuring out the saw problem.
some of us old pharts would've figured out how to drag a long braided aircraft cable down the hill and use the truck to drag 8' chunks up before bucking and loading. course we wouldn't've gotten the exercise you did. just sayin


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I need a little more time to catch up LOL
> Robin has got a pretty good system though , tractor , splitter , bucket ............Load and go , with a little less cardio .



Yeah,...I needed the workout. I could have walked/tracked the Volvo over and with a little stompin cleared a track down to that tree. Then just knocked it over and grabbed the butt between the thumb n bucket. Then raise it up and track back up the hill to the truck but that would be too easy and it makes a big mess on a piece of land with a slope like that. The guys cut off that whole area with a feller buncher but left that big tree standing there all alone, must have thought it was hollow or the center was starting to rot or something. It was solid all the way through, beautiful wood.The top was taking a real beating since the clearcut around it, 3 big limbs have broken off since and I knew it would not be long before it started to go doughty from the top down. Darn tree was still full of sap, running out like a warm day in March.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> good job on figuring out the saw problem.
> some of us old pharts would've figured out how to drag a long braided aircraft cable down the hill and use the truck to drag 8' chunks up before bucking and loading. course we wouldn't've gotten the exercise you did. just sayin



LOL,...Now that I would have to see, you have no idea where I carried that wood up out of and I have the cable and the truck but it wouldn`t work iin a dogs age or I would have done it. A high line would have been necessary......LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

jerrycmorrow said:


> good job on figuring out the saw problem.
> some of us old pharts would've figured out how to drag a long braided aircraft cable down the hill and use the truck to drag 8' chunks up before bucking and loading. course we wouldn't've gotten the exercise you did. just sayin



Age and cunning beats youth and strength everytime. ;-))

Like ya said. Just sayin. Lol


----------



## dancan

It's amazing what you can fetch up on a long distance winch run , then it gets real long travelin' to the log to unjam it an back to the winch controls and then back to .......
Just Sayin'


----------



## dancan

Specially when you're by yourself .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Age and cunning beats youth and strength everytime. ;-))
> 
> Like ya said. Just sayin. Lol



Takes more than that in some instances.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Specially when you're by yourself .



It would need the lead end to be kept at least 2' off the ground to prevent catching behind the granite boulders sticking up all along the face of that hill, then there are the 16-24" high stumps left from the feller buncher....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Real easy way to take that tree out of there,..helilogging....LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yeah. know what yall are saying. gonna wear the doors out on my truck gittin in n out to unjamb the load. guess since i wudn't there i wodn't know though. thinkin a slope that steep wudn't be that hard to rig a line high enough to git the front end off the ground. but, like i said, i wudn't there, eh.
i just got old enough that i'm always lookin for easier ways to do things.
mostly just yankin yer chain though.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah. know what yall are saying. gonna wear the doors out on my truck gittin in n out to unjamb the load. guess since i wudn't there i wodn't know though. thinkin a slope that steep wudn't be that hard to rig a line high enough to git the front end off the ground. but, like i said, i wudn't there, eh.
> i just got old enough that i'm always lookin for easier ways to do things.
> mostly just yankin yer chain though.




Well chain yankin is an important job around here!!!!!


----------



## dancan

This the "Slakernet" channel ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess grandpa slug is at the hospital visiting his daughter and grandson. Grumpy ole phart is stuck out in his shop, held hostage buy some Stihls.....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

What's the best method of cleaning a cylinder (inside) ???


----------



## roncoinc

Jred 490 joy !!

been in the shop alday,,turned heat ON today :

played with the 490 i got yestiday..
dumped old fuel.
put in new mix,had to prime it down the throat three times to get it to pull fuel,tuned carb and it runs GREAT !! 

I know it has not been used much,turned it ove to look at bottom side and this is what i saw 








Durned inspection sticker is still on it !! LOL !!!
hows that for "barely" used ???


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> What's the best method of cleaning a cylinder (inside) ???



Jerry uses a bead blaster I believe and they are beautiful when they are done. You can also heat the cylinder up a little (not real hot) and use muriatic acid or some 600 grit sand paper and a lot of patience. I use the acid and then hit them with the 600 grit paper.

BTW, that carb is in the mail John and on it's way to you. I would be looking for it by mid week.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Jred 490 joy !!
> 
> been in the shop alday,,turned heat ON today :
> 
> played with the 490 i got yestiday..
> dumped old fuel.
> put in new mix,had to prime it down the throat three times to get it to pull fuel,tuned carb and it runs GREAT !!
> 
> I know it has not been used much,turned it ove to look at bottom side and this is what i saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Durned inspection sticker is still on it !! LOL !!!
> hows that for "barely" used ???



NICE!!! That is a good looking specimen.


----------



## Cantdog

Nice saw ron.......Hey that duckbill came today!!.........What a tiny lil' ting....just right for a Lil' Jon.......(pull-on).......Thanks!!


----------



## tbone75

Busy day ! One guy would leave another show up! LOL Did work on the 360 today,found a crack around the front where the handle mounts. Must be why it won't pull fuel? Sucking in air? Cleaned it real good,ground it out a little and JBed it. Hope I can get it back together tomorrow? Can't find anything else bad.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry uses a bead blaster I believe and they are beautiful when they are done. You can also heat the cylinder up a little (not real hot) and use muriatic acid or some 600 grit sand paper and a lot of patience. I use the acid and then hit them with the 600 grit paper.
> 
> BTW, that carb is in the mail John and on it's way to you. I would be looking for it by mid week.



Thanks Jim !

Big SLACKER ! :msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

Uncle Mongo sent me a link to a thread by Lakeside about the oh56 mag and how to tell if it is.

Lakeside said if your jug looks like this it is an 056 mag,94cc.







It's about the cutout on the corner by the mounting bolt.

heres mine,looks the same to me 

94 CC !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jred 490 joy !!
> 
> been in the shop alday,,turned heat ON today :
> 
> played with the 490 i got yestiday..
> dumped old fuel.
> put in new mix,had to prime it down the throat three times to get it to pull fuel,tuned carb and it runs GREAT !!
> 
> I know it has not been used much,turned it ove to look at bottom side and this is what i saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real nice one Ron, I have a few red ones but for some reason I like the yellow and black ones better. Not shure why but might be cause a lot of Pioneers were yellow or yellowish..


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jim !
> 
> Big SLACKER ! :msp_smile:



I'm slackin bad. If it makes you feel any better I am starting to give Mary my parts list for Christmas. I have a lot of projects. I've been out in the shop tonight putting foam on the ceiling. I have to wall up the loft ends yet on the inside of the shop. Once all that is done then it will be a nice warm place to work in.


----------



## tbone75

What do you guys think about the small crack in the fuel tank on the Eeko? That cause it not to pull fuel?


----------



## Cantdog

Ok.....so from your perspective........is having one big steal better or worse than having 2 small steels..........stihl wondering........


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Nice saw ron.......Hey that duckbill came today!!.........What a tiny lil' ting....just right for a Lil' Jon.......(pull-on).......Thanks!!



Putting it in..
already bent in right direction.
put it lookingl ike a " U " .. so it will seal tight against the bottom.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What do you guys think about the small crack in the fuel tank on the Eeko? That cause it not to pull fuel?



Nope, tank could be completely open and the carb will still draw fuel.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope, tank could be completely open and the carb will still draw fuel.



OK , Wonder why it won't pull fuel? Lines are all good,carb just like new,160 compression.Fires on choke,but thats it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ok.....so from your perspective........is having one big steal better or worse than having 2 small steels..........stihl wondering........



Well from my perspective one can never have too many Stihls but I am nearing the top outlimit on them...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Ok.....so from your perspective........is having one big steal better or worse than having 2 small steels..........stihl wondering........



I think you're losing him Robin. He seems to talk an awful lot about Stihls these days...


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I'm slackin bad. If it makes you feel any better I am starting to give Mary my parts list for Christmas. I have a lot of projects. I've been out in the shop tonight putting foam on the ceiling. I have to wall up the loft ends yet on the inside of the shop. Once all that is done then it will be a nice warm place to work in.



Sounds likes the shop is coming along very good!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What do you guys think about the small crack in the fuel tank on the Eeko? That cause it not to pull fuel?



It dont pull fuel thru a fuel thru a line with a filter on the end ??


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Sounds likes the shop is coming along very good!



Getting there. I still have to hook the power wire up. I have been running a cord from the house, that is a pain in the arse. I have the ditch all dug and the conduit sitting there ready to go over the wire, just can't pull enough time together to get it done.


----------



## sefh3

Evening all.
No saw work again tonight. I'm thinking the weekend is clear so maybe then. Working on a MS2nine0 that needs some rings and a 075 that needs some TLC.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It dont pull fuel thru a fuel thru a line with a filter on the end ??



Maybe it has a very small hole in a line? Vent is open,impulse looks fine,filter is new. Just have to dig deeper I guess?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> It dont pull fuel thru a fuel thru a line with a filter on the end ??



Is that Maine talk or Vermontimane??..LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I think you're losing him Robin. He seems to talk an awful lot about Stihls these days...



I will talk to my Daughter about T-Shirts tomorrow! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Putting it in..
> already bent in right direction.
> put it lookingl ike a " U " .. so it will seal tight against the bottom.




Yep did that......used my star as it had a it a bit more "cup"......took a minute of fiddling and of course when I pulled my glasses out of my pocket after an afternoon bulling wood around they were roached........LOL had to get out my loupe to see close enough to repair the glasses!!.......not good ones..just cheep readers.....but broke is broke....and seeing is seeing..unless you can't.....and one eyed seeing 4 inches away....though great for some things...was of little help......in the end....

Regardless.....the duckbill is in the cap and does not leak!!! Thanks again for the help and parts!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is that Maine talk or Vermontimane??..LOL



That there is New Hampster........


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Maybe it has a very small hole in a line? Vent is open,impulse looks fine,filter is new. Just have to dig deeper I guess?



Will it run on prime?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Evening all.
> No saw work again tonight. I'm thinking the weekend is clear so maybe then. Working on a MS2nine0 that needs some rings and a 075 that needs some TLC.



Good lord,..I have 50 or more to work on, never going to get ahead on them at this rate...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That there is New Hampster........



Yes,...yes,..yes,..should have recognised the lilt....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ok.....so from your perspective........is having one big steal better or worse than having 2 small steels..........stihl wondering........



Two small better,,ya kin throw em further !!


----------



## sefh3

Most of the saw funds went to the kids this year. Christmas will be great for everyone this year.

After the holiday's I'll start saving for more projects.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> I think you're losing him Robin. He seems to talk an awful lot about Stihls these days...



I know it....sad really........I meen ..how can you be the official Stihl Disser....and end up working on so many??? I think there's a word for that behavior........lol!!!


----------



## jimdad07

My kids call it New Hampster too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I kin see it all now, a Tee shirt with,...Papy Smurfs Stihl Shop
All Stihls Welcome
1-800-RON-DON


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I know it....sad really........I meen ..how can you be the official Stihl Disser....and end up working on so many??? I think there's a word for that behavior........lol!!!



Ron is coming out of the closet...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron is coming out of the closet...LOL




That probably wasn't the word I was thinking of.............LOL!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

More like 1-800-PAPY-SMRF


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron is coming out of the closet...LOL



So he gets to march in the creamsicle pride parade?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yep did that......used my star as it had a it a bit more "cup"......took a minute of fiddling and of course when I pulled my glasses out of my pocket after an afternoon bulling wood around they were roached........LOL had to get out my loupe to see close enough to repair the glasses!!.......not good ones..just cheep readers.....but broke is broke....and seeing is seeing..unless you can't.....and one eyed seeing 4 inches away....though great for some things...was of little help......in the end....
> 
> Regardless.....the duckbill is in the cap and does not leak!!! Thanks again for the help and parts!!!



LOL !!! bean there,done that !!
drugstore tomorrow for some new eyes !! 

Tnx fer all the help you have given me ..

your on the "nice" list


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> More like 1-800-PAPY-SMRF



Maybe 1-*900*-smurfit


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That probably wasn't the word I was thinking of.............LOL!!!!!



Not likely but Ron has been showing us more and more of his talent for working on Stihls, don`t even make him sick any more....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not likely but Ron has been showing us more and more of his talent for working on Stihls, don`t even make him sick any more....LOL



I noticed that.....he's developed a "resistance".......and yet different from the "resistance" he had before.......that'd be BS...........before Stihl.......humans are amazing ..aren't they??


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Will it run on prime?



I only tried with the choke,fires right off then dies.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I only tried with the choke,fires right off then dies.



Are you sure the fuel pump in the carb is not messed up, maybe even the atmospheric vent hole on the carb plugged a little?


----------



## roncoinc

.



PHHHHHTHP !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not likely but Ron has been showing us more and more of his talent for working on Stihls, don`t even make him sick any more....LOL



Never thought I would see the day I sent STIHL parts to Pappy Smurf ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Are you sure the fuel pump in the carb is not messed up, maybe even the atmospheric vent hole on the carb plugged a little?



I have 4 or 5 more carbs I can try ! LOL 2 mins. off and back on ! This Eeko isn't to bad to work on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never thought I would see the day I sent STIHL parts to Pappy Smurf ! :msp_scared:



Who would have thought!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> PHHHHHTHP !!



Kinda wimpy for the Offical Stihl Disser ! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sefh3

Geez I wonder "out there" and it's getting brutal. Someone keeps Sticky'ing all of another members threads. If you guys can remember, that is why we lost a lot of members and this thread was started.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have 4 or 5 more carbs I can try ! LOL 2 mins. off and back on ! This Eeko isn't to bad to work on.



I may try taking a green John Deere apart sometime, unless its an Eeecchhoo.


----------



## AU_K2500

You guys should see this 024 that just came....man, looks like it sat outside for a while! Soaking in penetrating oil as we speak.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I only tried with the choke,fires right off then dies.



Take the carb off, soak it in the ultrasonic cleaner, install new kit.
If that doesn't work, check the fuel line, remember the oh25 or MS250 did the same thing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Geez I wonder "out there" and it's getting brutal. Someone keeps Sticky'ing all of another members threads. If you guys can remember, that is why we lost a lot of members and this thread was started.



Seems they can`t stay civil for long.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I have 4 or 5 more carbs I can try ! LOL 2 mins. off and back on ! This Eeko isn't to bad to work on.



I had trouble like that once on a saw with a primer bulb and all it was was that I had the lines on wrong. Stumped me for a long time, Cliff ended up sending me a good link for it and sure enough, that was a big part of it.


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> Geez I wonder "out there" and it's getting brutal. Someone keeps Sticky'ing all of another members threads. If you guys can remember, that is why we lost a lot of members and this thread was started.




Yeah I noticed that.........been brutal the last week or so "out there".............


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> You guys should see this 024 that just came....man, looks like it sat outside for a while! Soaking in penetrating oil as we speak.



Take a good look at the rod bearings along with the crankshaft bearings. If it's "soaking" they might be rusted.


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Geez I wonder "out there" and it's getting brutal. Someone keeps Sticky'ing all of another members threads. If you guys can remember, that is why we lost a lot of members and this thread was started.



Too much drama "out there" I don't wander out much unless I venture into the the milling forum or some of the off topic thread. Thank God we can all like different brands in here and still get along.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> You guys should see this 024 that just came....man, looks like it sat outside for a while! Soaking in penetrating oil as we speak.



May have been submerged.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I had trouble like that once on a saw with a primer bulb and all it was was that I had the lines on wrong. Stumped me for a long time, Cliff ended up sending me a good link for it and sure enough, that was a big part of it.



No primer on this one,Eeko 360T.Think I have 4 of them in parts now? LOL Could be a 330T in there too? 
Made a lot like a Stihl 192,got 3 or 4 of them in parts too! LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seems they can`t stay civil for long.



And it gets nasty of the stupidest things too. Testosterone is running high out there..... or the beer is flowing too good.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I may try taking a green John Deere apart sometime, unless its an Eeecchhoo.



Don't be scared! Fairly easy to work on. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff

sefh3 said:


> Geez I wonder "out there" and it's getting brutal. Someone keeps Sticky'ing all of another members threads. If you guys can remember, that is why we lost a lot of members and this thread was started.



Its amusing, as it seems to me that member loves attention. Excuse me, I need to donate some credits.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> And it gets nasty of the stupidest things too. Testosterone is running high out there..... or the beer is flowing too good.



More about one member becoming too popular, then sides are taken.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Too much drama "out there" I don't wander out much unless I venture into the the milling forum or some of the off topic thread. Thank God we can all like different brands in here and still get along.



LOL Most us us in here are, more or less of an age.........the passions of youth have given (slowly) away to the tempered reason of adulthood.....or advanced adulthood...or beyond........OR we just don't give a flyin #####.......LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't be scared! Fairly easy to work on. :hmm3grin2orange:



But is it worthy of working on?


----------



## sefh3

Jim,
That's why is the same dozen of people that are here everynight and the post count keeps rising. We can take "jokes" all day long.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> And it gets nasty of the stupidest things too. Testosterone is running high out there..... or the beer is flowing too good.



I can't see why someone wants ti fight about what saw brand they like? If you don't like another brand,don't buy one! LOL

They could be more like me! Like darn near all of them! :msp_w00t:


----------



## sefh3

Cantdog said:


> LOL Most us us in here are, more or less of an age.........the passions of youth have given (slowly) away to the tempered reason of adulthood.....or advanced adulthood...or beyond........OR we just don't give a flyin #####.......LOL!!!



Hey now speak for yourself. I think I'm the young gun here. 36 here.


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> Hey now speak for yourself. I think I'm the young gun here. 36 here.



Puppy...LOL!!!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I can't see why someone wants ti fight about what saw brand they like? If you don't like another brand,don't buy one! LOL
> 
> They could be more like me! Like darn near all of them! :msp_w00t:



They all need to become more diversified like you. A few dozen of each brand.

Smiley's aint working for me tonight....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL Most us us in here are, more or less of an age.........the passions of youth have given (slowly) away to the tempered reason of adulthood.....or advanced adulthood...or beyond........OR we just don't give a flyin #####.......LOL!!!



Think I am in the last group! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL Most us us in here are, more or less of an age.........the passions of youth have given (slowly) away to the tempered reason of adulthood.....or advanced adulthood...or beyond........OR we just don't give a flyin #####.......LOL!!!



It has been the latter for me since I joined this site. I had red rep given, many tried to pick fights but I just keep motoring along, disregard all negative stuff and roll with the punches...LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Hey now speak for yourself. I think I'm the young gun here. 36 here.



You got Sparky by 10 years,ya dang kid ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> More about one member becoming too popular, then sides are taken.



Hrumph !! YOU !! dont have to worry bout that !! LOL !!


----------



## sefh3

Cantdog said:


> Puppy...LOL!!!



Yeah Yeah. I know.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It has been the latter for me since I joined this site. I had red rep given, many tried to pick fights but I just keep motoring along, disregard all negative stuff and roll with the punches...LOL



Yep , just laugh at them and go on. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hrumph !! YOU !! dont have to worry bout that !! LOL !!



You got that right, I will never be popular on AS....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It has been the latter for me since I joined this site. I had red rep given, many tried to pick fights but I just keep motoring along, disregard all negative stuff and roll with the punches...LOL



Yeah.....I find it hard to get to worked up over "virtual" abuse......


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got that right, I will never be popular on AS....LOL



Quit rolling !! 
how i'm spossed to poke ya if ya keep rolling !! ??

ya call on that partner ??


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> Yeah Yeah. I know.




LOL!! You may never catch up....but you'll get here, with any luck.......OH to be 36 again.....enjoy it !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah.....I find it hard to get to worked up over "virtual" abuse......



Thats the only way " little " people can feel " big " ..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Quit rolling !!
> how i'm spossed to poke ya if ya keep rolling !! ??
> 
> ya call on that partner ??



I have someone working on it...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Hey now speak for yourself. I think I'm the young gun here. 36 here.



You're older than I am, by a whole six years...you getting your monthly check yet? You should probably apply for medicare too...just saying, we have to take care of your generation. Besides, I think Mark is the youngest besides the midget.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anyone know Melissa 535?....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I think I got the first bite on that one!! LOL!!


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Take a good look at the rod bearings along with the crankshaft bearings. If it's "soaking" they might be rusted.





pioneerguy600 said:


> May have been submerged.



Don't think it was dunked. Inside the case is nice and clean and with light coat of oil. May need new crank bearings and piston. And the regular stuff, carb kit, good cleaning.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Quit rolling !!
> how i'm spossed to poke ya if ya keep rolling !! ??



I keep asking my wife the same thing.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You're older than I am, by a whole six years...you getting your monthly check yet? You should probably apply for medicare too...just saying, we have to take care of your generation. Besides, I think Mark is the youngest besides the midget.



Just got my medicare papers in the mail ! Got to be disabled 2 yrs. before I can get it?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I keep asking my wife the same thing.



Bad,,,bad,,,,bad......

thing is you cant take a hint !! LOl !!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I keep asking my wife the same thing.



Duct tape? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Don't think it was dunked. Inside the case is nice and clean and with light coat of oil. May need new crank bearings and piston. And the regular stuff, carb kit, good cleaning.



That sounds good then, I usually just toss them if they have been sitting wet inside. I did rebuild one saw that had been sitting inside a wet building on a wet concrete floor. It was so rare and expensive it was worth rebuilding.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just got my medicare papers in the mail ! Got to be disabled 2 yrs. before I can get it?



Aint that what OLD people get ? 

i cant get it


----------



## Cantdog

Crash and burn time....nite all..........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Aint that what OLD people get ?
> 
> i cant get it



Old Slugs can get it! LOL

Why can't you? Your OLD :rolleyes2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Crash and burn time....nite all..........



Nite Robin,...I am not far behind.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Crash and burn time....nite all..........



Nite Robin!

Thanks for stopping by to pick on Ron !


----------



## jimdad07

Mary is taking over the puter. You guys have a good night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Mary is taking over the puter. You guys have a good night.



Nite Jim,..


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Mary is taking over the puter. You guys have a good night.



Have a good one Jim !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got an 036 to work over tomorrow, havn`t even looked at it yet. May or may not need much but I have every part on hand that it would ever need...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got an 036 to work over tomorrow, havn`t even looked at it yet. May or may not need much but I have every part on hand that it would ever need...LOL



Big surprise there! LOL

I will get this Eeko fixed up tomorrow,I hope? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Old Slugs can get it! LOL
> 
> Why can't you? Your OLD :rolleyes2:



I dont qualify..

actually because i'm " over " qualified.
with what i got " I " get paid to go to the DR.. 
when i go to get my flu shot they will only pay me $7 cause it's only 10 miles away..
If i have to go to the big place i get $28 a trip 
If i want i can get free rides there and back and STIHL get paid to go .. !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Big surprise there! LOL
> 
> I will get this Eeko fixed up tomorrow,I hope? LOL



I had several of them to do this fall so I ordered a lot of parts but the rest of them only needed pistons and a few seals. They are all runners now and this is the last one to do, got just about any part that would be needed.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dont qualify..
> 
> actually because i'm " over " qualified.
> with what i got " I " get paid to go to the DR..
> when i go to get my flu shot they will only pay me $7 cause it's only 10 miles away..
> If i have to go to the big place i get $28 a trip
> If i want i can get free rides there and back and STIHL get paid to go .. !



Great deal Ron !! You deserve it !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I dont qualify..
> 
> actually because i'm " over " qualified.
> with what i got " I " get paid to go to the DR..
> when i go to get my flu shot they will only pay me $7 cause it's only 10 miles away..
> If i have to go to the big place i get $28 a trip
> If i want i can get free rides there and back and STIHL get paid to go .. !



Good for you Ron, our veterans get treated well up here also, that`s the way it should be!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to call time.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had several of them to do this fall so I ordered a lot of parts but the rest of them only needed pistons and a few seals. They are all runners now and this is the last one to do, got just about any part that would be needed.



I think you should have your own Stealership! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have to call time.



Nite Beavertailguy600 ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Geez you guys are yacky tonight. The time it took me to drive to work.....4 pages. Reading the 4 pages.... 2 more pages. 

But it feels like home. 

Evening all!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good for you Ron, our veterans get treated well up here also, that`s the way it should be!



I thot everybody up there got treated well that way ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have to call time.



Copyrite infringement !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_angry:


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Geez you guys are yacky tonight. The time it took me to drive to work.....4 pages. Reading the 4 pages.... 2 more pages.
> 
> But it feels like home.
> 
> Evening all!!!



You see i got a 056 mag !! ??


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!

( reg. trademark..roncoinc )


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Geez you guys are yacky tonight. The time it took me to drive to work.....4 pages. Reading the 4 pages.... 2 more pages.
> 
> But it feels like home.
> 
> Evening all!!!



Hey uncle Mongo! 

You already heard about the little 024.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> You see i got a 056 mag !! ??



I sadly, always read all the posts in this thread. Lol

Mag II. A dam classic. Brings GOOD money.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!
> 
> ( reg. trademark..roncoinc )



Nite Pappy!

Don't let Smufete bite! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!!!!

Hey Mark!!!!!

Just got an email. The link for Ron to sort out the size Of the 056 didn't go thru. 

But he got it. 

'Splain that Lucy!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John !!!!!
> 
> Hey Mark!!!!!
> 
> Just got an email. The link for Ron to sort out the size Of the 056 didn't go thru.
> 
> But he got it.
> 
> 'Splain that Lucy!!



Its a puter thing ! Ask Ron ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Its a puter thing ! Ask Ron ! LOL



He could explain it. But would I understand it. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> He could explain it. But would I understand it. Lol



I know I couldn't !


----------



## dancan

Ssss ssssssssss zzzz zzzZZZlakerzzz !!!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep....ZZZZZZZlackin the day away...zzzzz...zzzzz


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Ssss ssssssssss zzzz zzzZZZlakerzzz !!!



Well that's a given......

How's Dan doing?


----------



## dancan

I'm decafin' some dark roast as we speak getting ready for another day , I see the Robinbot is up and runnin' LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

What's new with Robin


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You got Sparky by 10 years,ya dang kid ! LOL



Thot Sparky wuz like 21 or sumthin' , just got out of school , just got married , moved to the big city and got a job with the big company , not quite sure what trees look like ........


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> What's new with Robin



Mornin Rob......not much.....been getting in a little saw time the last couple afternoons.....other than that just putting wood in the stoves and lugging out ashes.....all about as interesting as watching paint dry.......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'm decafin' some dark roast as we speak getting ready for another day , I see the Robinbot is up and runnin' LOL




Beep..........click.........whirrrrrr.....ayup.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Thot Sparky wuz like 21 or sumthin' , just got out of school , just got married , moved to the big city and got a job with the big company , not quite sure what trees look like ........



I think he worked in a factory before/while going to school. 

He'll correct if I'm wrong.


----------



## dancan

I drove a car in the shop this week , new customer from the middle east , hanging from the rear from the rear view mirror was a pine tree air freshener , a religious dangly thing and ...........a miniature painted wooden buoy .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I drove a car in the shop this week , new customer from the middle east , hanging from the rear from the rear view mirror was a pine tree air freshener , a religious dangly thing and ...........a miniature painted wooden buoy .




Sounds like he had everything covered......all needs met.......LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Mornin Rob......not much.....been getting in a little saw time the last couple afternoons.....other than that just putting wood in the stoves and lugging out ashes.....all about as interesting as watching paint dry.......



Sounds like my work. Drill, bore, turn, repeat. 

Building time.


----------



## roncoinc

Sumthin i forgot yestidy..
Jerry right on that Jred 490 !

Runs nice but hard to pull over.
pulled plug,looked good.
inspection light in plug hole,cyl looks new.
comp check,,,,,,,,,, 200 lbs !!!

dang thang otta have a DE comp on it !!


----------



## roncoinc

Not a good way to start the day 

Ol made pea soup on the woodstove yestday..
started in the mornin with the hambone simmering followed later with the peas.
slow cooked to perfection.
was so good i ate about 1/3 my weight of it ! LOL !!

paying for that this morning 
i could get thrown out of a skunk peeing contest !!
on one of my trips was washing hands and turned wrong,pulled a muscle in my back 
ooppss,,time for another trip,day not starting well


----------



## RandyMac

You got the split pea foams?


----------



## sachsmo

Hey Randy,

do you hate all Hippies?


----------



## RandyMac

sachsmo said:


> Hey Randy,
> 
> do you hate all Hippies?



no, just the dirty, eco/fags on welfare hippies.


----------



## 8433jeff

RandyMac said:


> no, just the dirty, eco/fags on welfare hippies.



Any chance at the new place to "hurry" a few along or are the boundaries out of range?


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys,I think?

Ron what did I just tell you about lifting and twisting! I am just starting to get over that chit!


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Thot Sparky wuz like 21 or sumthin' , just got out of school , just got married , moved to the big city and got a job with the big company , not quite sure what trees look like ........



Close. Started college right out of high school. Heart wasn't there, after two years I was asked to leave for at least a semester to evaluate my options. Got a plumbing job, paid cash. That lead to the Job in plastic imjection molding. Was there for a year and a half. Got pretty good, enjoyed it even. Went back to school and changed majors. Worked my way through and graduated in may. I'll be 26 in January. I did my own construction through high school. Small stuff, decks, sheds, basements, bathrooms.....while in school worked several jobs, tree service grunt, bouncer, framer, process technician, shop foremen (lol).


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Sumthin i forgot yestidy..
> Jerry right on that Jred 490 !
> 
> Runs nice but hard to pull over.
> pulled plug,looked good.
> inspection light in plug hole,cyl looks new.
> comp check,,,,,,,,,, 200 lbs !!!
> 
> dang thang otta have a DE comp on it !!



At 200 lbs they are just hard to turn over, when you have one with 250 lbs like mine they shatter recoils often. Not to mention what it does to your starter hand. I am running a Stihl 028 domed piston in it and its a very fun saw to cut with once started. Decomp coming up in near future...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron should just trade that saw to me,to hard for him to start. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron should just trade that saw to me,to hard for him to start. LOL



Yeah, he don`t need a knuckle busting saw like that, they are fun to run occasionaly but not the saw I usually reach for to take to the woods often. Can`t find enough recoils to keep that one of mine happy and I don`t want to pirate recoils from the other 6 to just keep the 250 lb one going.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, he don`t need a knuckle busting saw like that, they are fun to run occasionaly but not the saw I usually reach for to take to the woods often. Can`t find enough recoils to keep that one of mine happy and I don`t want to pirate recoils from the other 6 to just keep the 250 lb one going.



I would like to run that saw! LOL Bet that thing is real fun !!


----------



## tbone75

This 480 I have is 200,ya just got to want to start it! LOL It does run good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would like to run that saw! LOL Bet that thing is real fun !!



Its real fun just cutting with it, quite fast with a race chain on it, small softwood like pine or fir the bar just drops right through.


----------



## tbone75

I should check the MM064 some time? See what its up to now,after some use.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its real fun just cutting with it, quite fast with a race chain on it, small softwood like pine or fir the bar just drops right through.



I know nothing about race chains,really don't need one. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to make a couple ph calls,be back in just a few.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This 480 I have is 200,ya just got to want to start it! LOL It does run good!



When you get up in the 70cc and above class of saw 200 lbs makes them much harder to start,that`s where you need decomp. I have an older 10 mm juged 044, it has the 12mm crank but I ported a 10 mm angled top finned cylinder for it,raised the comp to 200 and it does not have a decomp. You have to pull it over like you mean it, no half hearted effort, that will get you severe kickback on the recoil handle. It has a few degrees of initial timing also....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I should check the MM064 some time? See what its up to now,after some use.



Yeah, I would like to know if it pulled its socks up...LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Anybody here know anything about fixing chainsaws?


----------



## AU_K2500

Scooterbum said:


> Anybody here know anything about fixing chainsaws?



Nope.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Anybody here know anything about fixing chainsaws?



Whats a chainsaw? :msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Anybody here know anything about fixing chainsaws?



You came to the wrong place,"thread", we only ruin,"destroy", chainsaws over here....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This 480 I have is 200,ya just got to want to start it! LOL It does run good!



Thats why Sparky ended up with the 480cd i had !!
i didnt want to start it THAT bad !


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,got this piece cleaned and stripped of parts.
paint stripper didnt do much.
will finish prepping it for paint by hand,here at my desk,,were it is WARM !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats why Sparky ended up with the 480cd i had !!
> i didnt want to start it THAT bad !



:hmm3grin2orange:

See , better just send that J-Red down here. :hmm3grin2orange: No fun starting it either. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,got this piece cleaned and stripped of parts.
> paint stripper didnt do much.
> will finish prepping it for paint by hand,here at my desk,,were it is WARM !



Put some more stripper on it,them power wash. Couple or more coats will do it!


----------



## AU_K2500

Anybody ever seen the throttle valva (brass circle) in a carb so far gone it was green with corrosion? I'm afraid to try and clean it, looks like it will crumble.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Anybody ever seen the throttle valva (brass circle) in a carb so far gone it was green with corrosion? I'm afraid to try and clean it, looks like it will crumble.



I have had 2 carbs so full of crap I trashed them. One on a whacker and the one on this Mini-Mac. LOL Carbs are to cheap to try to hard on them.


----------



## tbone75

Been sitting here over 2 hrs. trying to understand this medicare crap! I want the extra coverage,but what one to pick? Only have 52 to pick from! :bang: Only lets me compare 3 at a time! :bang:

Can't take no more for now!!!!!! :ah:



Slug net makes it so much more fun !!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Put some more stripper on it,them power wash. Couple or more coats will do it!



Its not paint, paint stripper don`t work too well on it. Double OO sandblasting works about the best for me.


----------



## Scooterbum

Talstrip works good on powdercoat.


----------



## Scooterbum

Wished I hadn't just turned on the news...............


----------



## Cantdog

Scooterbum said:


> Wished I hadn't just turned on the news...............




Yeah......me too...that just ain't right.....way to freekin many crazys in the world.....and this wasn't a kid but some kids father!!!


----------



## Scooterbum

Cantdog said:


> Yeah......me too...that just ain't right.....way to freekin many crazys in the world.....and this wasn't a kid but some kids father!!!



They just reported the guy was 20. Dressed in black with 9mm's


----------



## sefh3

Scooterbum said:


> They just reported the guy was 20. Dressed in black with 9mm's



I just heard about this. They are reporting it went pop pop pop and then over hundred rounds. that's alot of reloading for a 9mm. If it went 100 rounds it would have to be an automatic weapon correct?


----------



## tbone75

Just now hearing it! WTF is going on with people!!

One does it then more and more do this chit!!

I can't understand why anyone could do such a thing!!


----------



## sefh3

It makes me sick to think of all the kids that are innocent and lost their lives today because a someone so stupid.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Can't say a thing about this one. 

Too wrong.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t want to look, I had a popup at the top of my compute, said something about 27 dead. Tell me its not so!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Yeah......me too...that just ain't right.....way to freekin many crazys in the world.....and this wasn't a kid but some kids father!!!



I guess the early report I quoted was incorrect...the shooter wasn't some kids dad but the son of a kindergarten teacher at the school who he nailed first off......man.....makes ya wonder......people like ratz in a cage......crazy.....crazier'n that even....


----------



## dancan

Sad sad day ......


----------



## AU_K2500

Got the two saws torn down that I got on the bay. an 024 and an 026. but have bad pistons (i knew that) but the good news is, both cylinders are salvageable, and actually pretty darn clean. theres no movement in the bearings but the 024 has one spot in rotation where it kind of sticks. and the 026 is a little tight (doesnt turn as easily as others) 

On the 026 when i pulled the flywheel there is a small ring of white corrosion or some sort of buildup around the oil seal? is that indication of a leaky seal? normal? 

loads of good parts on both saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just now hearing it! WTF is going on with people!!
> 
> One does it then more and more do this chit!!
> 
> I can't understand why anyone could do such a thing!!



Understanding this type of chit,..never!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sad sad day ......



Yeah, not much one can say....:msp_sad:


----------



## AU_K2500

Your right. Words can not describe, nor can it ever explained or understood. 

Thoughts and prayers are deffinetly with all those effected by this horrible act


----------



## roncoinc

It'ss happening all over the world.

22 kids, 1 adult hurt in China school knife attack


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It'ss happening all over the world.
> 
> 22 kids, 1 adult hurt in China school knife attack



Seen that a while back.

I just can't even comprehend why anyone could do that chit


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Got the two saws torn down that I got on the bay. an 024 and an 026. but have bad pistons (i knew that) but the good news is, both cylinders are salvageable, and actually pretty darn clean. theres no movement in the bearings but the 024 has one spot in rotation where it kind of sticks. and the 026 is a little tight (doesnt turn as easily as others)
> 
> On the 026 when i pulled the flywheel there is a small ring of white corrosion or some sort of buildup around the oil seal? is that indication of a leaky seal? normal?
> 
> loads of good parts on both saws.



That white chit is NOT normal,sounds like its been wet?


----------



## dancan

I got home to find my daughter ................
.....................
......................
.......................
..........................
............................
..............................
..................................
.....................................
..........................................
.............................................
...............................................
..................................................
.....................................................
............................................................
.....................................................................

Eating nachos with melted Dubliner :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

Went to see my Grandson and Daughter. Both doing fine ! 

Went ph shopping too, nuttin in Coshocton that works on att. Stopped at the Crap Shack for little trees. Nuttin there either?

Put the little Eeko back together.Sealed the intake boot,put another impulse line on. New boot,but no gasket under it,just screws right to the jug.Real wet all around it,so may have been that? Impulse was hard as a rock and cracked on the end next to the jug. The tank vent had some crap in it,cleaned that out. So we will find out tomorrow? LOL

Got home to find a MS250 sitting on the porch? No note,no ph call?

Also got a cat little box from Ron? Scared to open it ! :msp_scared: Says cats don't use? Can cats read?  Bet there is a big cat turd in there!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I got home to find my daughter ................
> .....................
> ......................
> .......................
> ..........................
> ............................
> ..............................
> ..................................
> .....................................
> ..........................................
> .............................................
> ...............................................
> ..................................................
> .....................................................
> ............................................................
> .....................................................................
> 
> Eating nachos with melted Dubliner :msp_angry:



Its only cheese, strong ugly rank stuff, just cheese...LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its only cheese, strong ugly rank stuff, just cheese...LOL



That's not the point , it was my cheese .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Went to see my Grandson and Daughter. Both doing fine !
> 
> Went ph shopping too, nuttin in Coshocton that works on att. Stopped at the Crap Shack for little trees. Nuttin there either?
> 
> Put the little Eeko back together.Sealed the intake boot,put another impulse line on. New boot,but no gasket under it,just screws right to the jug.Real wet all around it,so may have been that? Impulse was hard as a rock and cracked on the end next to the jug. The tank vent had some crap in it,cleaned that out. So we will find out tomorrow? LOL
> 
> Got home to find a MS250 sitting on the porch? No note,no ph call?
> 
> Also got a cat little box from Ron? Scared to open it ! :msp_scared: Says cats don't use? Can cats read?  Bet there is a big cat turd in there!



Hope you got the EECCHHOO sorted out, saws sitting on the doorstep, happens quite often and sometimes someone will call for them, often times not.
The box from ,Ron,...well just be careful...LOL


----------



## tbone75

AS is way slower than me tonight? Taking 3-5 mins to load a page!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> AS is way slower than me tonight? Taking 3-5 mins to load a page!



It has been getting slower every night for more than a week now. My computer has lost contact with AS the last 2 nights, just like that a ,OOPS comes up saying my server could not find AS, happens around 9-9:30.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That white chit is NOT normal,sounds like its been wet?



he will learn expensice lessons about buying junk on ebay ..


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I got home to find my daughter ................
> ..................................
> 
> 
> Eating nachos with melted Dubliner :msp_angry:




Thats some durned spensive nacho's rite there !! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Thats some durned spensive nacho's rite there !! LOL !!



Yup ! And all I got was crumbs .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats some durned spensive nacho's rite there !! LOL !!



Wonder if she liked it? :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its only cheese, strong ugly rank stuff, just cheese...LOL



Spensive,mild,smooth with a buttery finish , delectable to the pallete,aged to perfection in Ireland by leprechaun's.
of course the fine taste may not be appreciated by some,,,uh,,,ah,,,,some,,,ah,,,"people" ??


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!

Been busy here!

Work sleep repeat........

Takin care sick kids.....

The wife and I working all the time and never seein each other

Tryin to get all the Christmas shopping done

Got my .223 all setup! Now just have to find time to shoot it.....

Got the disk yesterday thanks Ron!

Flintlock season starts after Xmas and tryin to get ready for that. Can't find new sights for it of course!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> AS is way slower than me tonight? Taking 3-5 mins to load a page!



Can you figure how to play the vid's on the dvd ??
i think 120 of em ?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> he will learn expensice lessons about buying junk on ebay ..



Yes, I will, I enjoy learning. And couldn't find any other good deals on project. 15 bucks a piece was hard to pass up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been using my 026`s a lot lately and yesterday I added the 115 Sachs Dolmar to the wood cutting day. Today I thought I should try something a little bigger just for the fun of it. Pulled out the latest 066 that I got from a PRO West Coast logger. Its been ported and has a factory dual port muffler on it, the comp is rather high. This saw is about impossible when cold to pull over without the decomp on, I drop start all my saws and have been doing so forever This saw will drop stop me unless I really "giver" and it will start within 3 pulls cold or 1/2 pull when warmed up. With a 20" bar and a very sharp chain it drops through 10-12" hardwood with just a poof of sawdust. The bar just seems to touch the wood and a pull on the throttle trigger ,then the bar drops out the bottom, repeat as fast as I can walk down along the log...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Evening kids!
> 
> Been busy here!
> 
> Work sleep repeat........
> 
> Takin care sick kids.....
> 
> The wife and I working all the time and never seein each other
> 
> Tryin to get all the Christmas shopping done
> 
> Got my .223 all setup! Now just have to find time to shoot it.....
> 
> Got the disk yesterday thanks Ron!
> 
> Flintlock season starts after Xmas and tryin to get ready for that. Can't find new sights for it of course!



Whats on the disk ???
i knew there was a fourth thing i sent out and couldnt remember to who ??
now i know !!
MY vid's ??


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Yes, I will, I enjoy learning. And couldn't find any other good deals on project. 15 bucks a piece was hard to pass up.



Delivered ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Yup ! And all I got was crumbs .



Get used to it with daughters....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Can you figure how to play the vid's on the dvd ??
> i think 120 of em ?



That in the cat box?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That in the cat box?



How many unopened boxes ya got ??
yes,video's cause you caint git em on the interweb


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Whats on the disk ???
> i knew there was a fourth thing i sent out and couldnt remember to who ??
> now i know !!
> MY vid's ??



7


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Thats some durned spensive nacho's rite there !! LOL !!



But sooooooooo good. 

Moderation is for monks.....


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Delivered ??



Plus shipping...but I still thought it was a good deal. If there is a lesson in a this. I'll learn it. And learn from it. Just enjoying having projectS and saws that need work....don't know why, just do.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> 7



OK,,,actually like 14 diff versions ?
x86 and 
x64 of each release from home to enterprise.
then add in the upgrades along with the full installs 
ALL pre-activated too !! 
no numbers,code,registration needed..


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Plus shipping...but I still thought it was a good deal. If there is a lesson in a this. I'll learn it. And learn from it. Just enjoying having projectS and saws that need work....don't know why, just do.



cause your SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





























like the REST of us !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How many unopened boxes ya got ??
> yes,video's cause you caint git em on the interweb



3 to 6 ? Lost count ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> OK,,,actually like 14 diff versions ?
> x86 and
> x64 of each release from home to enterprise.
> then add in the upgrades along with the full installs
> ALL pre-activated too !!
> no numbers,code,registration needed..



Can put it on both puters then?

Think I'm gonna get a new hard drive for the wife's! It got very upset after I installed the malwarebytes (several bad bugs) and was deleting several old copies of windows (not sure why they were there) then would lock up the hard drive!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 3 to 6 ? Lost count ! :msp_rolleyes:



Well MINE has ENTERTAINMENT in it


----------



## tbone75

Told ya ! Cats can't read !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well MINE has ENTERTAINMENT in it



Sure it did ! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> told ya ! Cats can't read !



gross !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> gross !!



Who else did you send cat poop to? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## AU_K2500

Well....its happened, I've agreed to more slave labor. Going to be getting a box o parts from a member and sending back saws....less some parts or maybe a saw!


----------



## tbone75

Got the DVD loaded into my puter ! Loaded just like it should? Now why won't the little camera card load? Even tried a different card!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Got the DVD loaded into my puter ! Loaded just like it should? Now why won't the little camera card load? Even tried a different card!



It don't like you!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Cantdog

DVDs and vids and games and 'puters an chit.........I was under the impression this was a saw site/thread..........chips and stuff......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> DVDs and vids and games and 'puters an chit.........I was under the impression this was a saw site/thread..........chips and stuff......



Me to, seems we ...er..they get sidetracked often...LOL


----------



## sefh3

Evening all.
Had to make sure I gave the kids a big hug when I got home.
I was able to tinker with 075 tonight. Got here together with new rings tons of compression now. Put new seals in it too. 
Now the big issue. No spark at all. Dang that makes ya mad.


----------



## sefh3

So Mark, 
Someone is going to ship you a box of saws for you to assemble?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> DVDs and vids and games and 'puters an chit.........I was under the impression this was a saw site/thread..........chips and stuff......



Its just Ron showing off his saws making chips ! .


----------



## sefh3

If the 024 has a rough spot when turning it over by hand, you need to replace the bearings. It sounds like it sat in water or became wet. This will cause the bearing to flat spot and rust from not being turned over.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> DVDs and vids and games and 'puters an chit.........I was under the impression this was a saw site/thread..........chips and stuff......



BUT !!! 

the vid's are of saws !!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all.
> Had to make sure I gave the kids a big hug when I got home.
> I was able to tinker with 075 tonight. Got here together with new rings tons of compression now. Put new seals in it too.
> Now the big issue. No spark at all. Dang that makes ya mad.



Sparky Marky touch it? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Me to, seems we ...er..they get sidetracked often...LOL



My snow plow isn't working........... oh wrong site...


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Sparky Marky touch it? :msp_rolleyes:



I wan't going to be MEAN tonight...........

The small wires are broke off the coil. Won't produce spark that way.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Me to, seems we ...er..they get sidetracked often...LOL



Yea..................Ron sending people cat poop! :msp_scared:


----------



## sefh3

I do have an electric coil and flywheel for it but then I would need to find another recoil setup for it. Don't have one of those.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> So Mark,
> Someone is going to ship you a box of saws for you to assemble?



Yes



sefh3 said:


> If the 024 has a rough spot when turning it over by hand, you need to replace the bearings. It sounds like it sat in water or became wet. This will cause the bearing to flat spot and rust from not being turned over.



Already ordered.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yea..................Ron sending people cat poop! :msp_scared:



Merry Xmass !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!!

(tm. reg. )


----------



## Cantdog

Yep......spent the last 3 afternoons running the most appropriate saws for the work done.....the 630 Supah in the stuff (hardwood...maple/ash) 6" to 18" and the 521EV in stuff under 6" to keep my hands warm.....only have one tree left.....nice one 22" butt....all limbed up down to 4"...perhaps save this one to try saws on....60' long......Stihl about a half cord in this one tree...gotta say that 630 Supah I got from MossMan is a hot saw for stock (well.... dp muffler)...that thing just hauls szz...start a cut...4 stroking...lean on it and she cleans right up and runs wicked strong..till you break through the botom and instantly 4 strokes again......that's perfect tune....very, very strong for a stock saw...wish I stihl had that OH 36 to try against....from memory they seem pretty even.....which they should be...same cc.......'course the OH 36v was brand new ........630 is a 1990.....looks to never been apart...fun couple aftenoons!!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I do have an electric coil and flywheel for it but then I would need to find another recoil setup for it. Don't have one of those.



Can you get the wires back on? Or they to short?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!!
> 
> (tm. reg. )



Nite Pooper Scooper ! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Can you get the wires back on? Or they to short?



Broke off flush with the coil. I don't think I can fix that.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Broke off flush with the coil. I don't think I can fix that.



Dang that sucks! Hope you can find one!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep......spent the last 3 afternoons running the most appropriate saws for the work done.....the 630 Supah in the stuff (hardwood...maple/ash) 6" to 18" and the 521EV in stuff under 6" to keep my hands warm.....only have one tree left.....nice one 22" butt....all limbed up down to 4"...perhaps save this one to try saws on....60' long......Stihl about a half cord in this one tree...gotta say that 630 Supah I got from MossMan is a hot saw for stock (well.... dp muffler)...that thing just hauls szz...start a cut...4 stroking...lean on it and she cleans right up and runs wicked strong..till you break through the botom and instantly 4 strokes again......that's perfect tune....very, very strong for a stock saw...wish I stihl had that OH 36 to try against....from memory they seem pretty even.....which they should be...same cc.......'course the OH 36v was brand new ........630 is a 1990.....looks to never been apart...fun couple aftenoons!!!!



Sounds like you had a good day and some fun also,.I have been out cutting the last two afternoons. Now you have to run a real saw, 99cc Stihl,modded with a 20" bar, that`s fun...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sounds like you had a good day and some fun also,.I have been out cutting the last two afternoons. Now you have to run a real saw, 99cc Stihl,modded with a 20" bar, that`s fun...LOL



Perhaps...but a bit of overkill for the work I had....not that I wouldn't like to ty it.....but I wasn't even using any of my larger or modded saws.....just kinda matching the saw for the work.....99cc Stihl would be fun in the buttt stick of the last tree!! Basically I was just remarking on how good this stock 61.5 c saw runs......impressive for what I have in it.....


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sounds like you had a good day and some fun also,.I have been out cutting the last two afternoons. Now you have to run a real saw, 99cc Stihl,modded with a 20" bar, that`s fun...LOL



Nothing gets better than that.


----------



## tbone75

You guys out having so much fun cutting ! I am tickled pink cause I worked on a saw! LOL One saw in two days,but I did something !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You guys out having so much fun cutting ! I am tickled pink cause I worked on a saw! LOL One saw in two days,but I did something !!



Well the weather gods have benn smiling on us the last few days......looks like that wil change Sunday afternoon here...through next Wed......snow, sleet and rain.....forcast....winter is soon upon us!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Well, to top off the day. Walbro carb is scrap metal. Low side needle sheared off in the carb. Corrosion in the small inlets and galleries.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well, to top off the day. Walbro carb is scrap metal. Low side needle sheared off in the carb. Corrosion in the small inlets and galleries.



Sure sounds like that things been very wet? Check it over real good for corrosion !


----------



## sefh3

Once you split the case, make sure there is no corrision around the bearing on the cases.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well the weather gods have benn smiling on us the last few days......looks like that wil change Sunday afternoon here...through next Wed......snow, sleet and rain.....forcast....winter is soon upon us!!



One more trip into the woods and I will have all the firewood for another years burning. I have replaced all the firewood I took out of the pile for this years burning for both me and my friend Tom. Got at least 3 years firewood ahead.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Well, to top off the day. Walbro carb is scrap metal. Low side needle sheared off in the carb. Corrosion in the small inlets and galleries.



Can you back the needle out or is it sheared flush? Do you have an ultrasonic cleaner? It might help to clean the carb up.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Can you back the needle out or is it sheared flush? Do you have an ultrasonic cleaner? It might help to clean the carb up.



Sheared flush


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Well, to top off the day. Walbro carb is scrap metal. Low side needle sheared off in the carb. Corrosion in the small inlets and galleries.



That carb is junk, don`t waste time on it. The rest of the saw might be saved with a lot of work. Its certainly been out in the wet.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> One more trip into the woods and I will have all the firewood for another years burning. I have replaced all the firewood I took out of the pile for this years burning for both me and my friend Tom. Got at least 3 years firewood ahead.



They way this stove is working,I may have darn near enough for 2 years? Till it gets real cold ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They way this stove is working,I may have darn near enough for 2 years? Till it gets real cold ! LOL



That is good for you, hope it burns a whole lot less. I try hard at burning even more wood, my wife is even better at it, she fills the stove and opens 2-3 windows to air the place out....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Now this saw was left out in the wet for a long time, it does run again. [video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-GADpgSrlAfc/SISy18sEjDI/AAAAAAAAAyI/ufCEmJLePoE/s576/IMG_2019.jpg?gl=US[/video]

[video]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-pQC51YwMQBQ/SISzcNEIdsI/AAAAAAAAAys/6PHtfmJxsuY/s576/IMG_2023.jpg?gl=US[/video]

[video]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-meFUVyxthGA/SlFJIFDJ_-I/AAAAAAAAFdY/V5HDpF5G2XU/s640/IMG_3774.JPG?gl=US[/video]

[video]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-wm3biU8avY8/SlFJRUigwBI/AAAAAAAAFdk/JuE2jUS5Pbs/s512/IMG_3777.JPG?gl=US[/video]


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to call time.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now this saw was left out in the wet for a long time, it does run again. [video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-GADpgSrlAfc/SISy18sEjDI/AAAAAAAAAyI/ufCEmJLePoE/s576/IMG_2019.jpg?gl=US[/video]
> 
> [video]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-pQC51YwMQBQ/SISzcNEIdsI/AAAAAAAAAys/6PHtfmJxsuY/s576/IMG_2023.jpg?gl=US[/video]
> 
> [video]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-meFUVyxthGA/SlFJIFDJ_-I/AAAAAAAAFdY/V5HDpF5G2XU/s640/IMG_3774.JPG?gl=US[/video]
> 
> [video]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-wm3biU8avY8/SlFJRUigwBI/AAAAAAAAFdk/JuE2jUS5Pbs/s512/IMG_3777.JPG?gl=US[/video]



Not to sure I would have tried that one! LOL
I know how nice it turned out too!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to call time.



Nite Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

Well I get here and everyone has the good taste to leave........


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well I get here and everyone has the good taste to leave........



OK...............WTH did you go? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> OK...............WTH did you go? :msp_rolleyes:



Hey John. 

Coupling they made today was not right. Test held up. Tear down and make a new one. 

Just got done.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John.
> 
> Coupling they made today was not right. Test held up. Tear down and make a new one.
> 
> Just got done.



Been readin medicare chit again. This sucks! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Been readin medicare chit again. This sucks! LOL



Many of your doctors give any advice?

A community center?

Some sort of hotline?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Many of your doctors give any advice?
> 
> A community center?
> 
> Some sort of hotline?



Just got this stuff in the mail.I have to choose part D coverage or buy the extra coverage. I want the extra so i don't have to pay out so much! LOL
Its 100.00 a month for part B,then add on what extra I want. Not real bad for what I will get I guess. 35.00 more a month and up. All the dang drugs I have,I need the best ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time !! 



Just borrowing it Ron !  I will send your cat box back full for payment! 

Its no problem,won't cut me short ! I have 4 cats , plenty to go around !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Good luck on that John. 

Headin home.


----------



## dancan

Is this the generator channel ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Is this the generator channel ??



Yes Dan it is....zzzzzz


----------



## dancan

I just got back from parusin' the local for sale ads , I think I got a Mainer up here sellin' a chainsaw .
It's a McCullah , only used once ......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I just got back from parusin' the local for sale ads , I think I got a Mainer up here sellin' a chainsaw .
> It's a McCullah , only used once ......




Sounds more like a Scot........or maybe a Mainer from Scottland.....


----------



## tbone75

Morning I think? Think I should be sleeping? LOL


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> Just got this stuff in the mail.I have to choose part D coverage or buy the extra coverage. I want the extra so i don't have to pay out so much! LOL
> Its 100.00 a month for part B,then add on what extra I want. Not real bad for what I will get I guess. 35.00 more a month and up. All the dang drugs I have,I need the best ! LOL



You poor Man,

I think the Family coverage at _work_ is nearly $75 a week.

Plus deductibles, co-pay, out of network, etc. etc.

Add in the FSA and disability, I must be doing somethin' wrong!


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> You poor Man,
> 
> I think the Family coverage at _work_ is nearly $75 a week.
> 
> Plus deductibles, co-pay, out of network, etc. etc.
> 
> Add in the FSA and disability, I must be doing somethin' wrong!



Right now my wife is paying 600.00 a month for insc. Plus huge deductibles on everything!
I had to wait 2 years after being on disability before I can get medicare.

I would be very happy to pay that to be able to work again !!


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but rain and snow for the next 7 days ! No wonder I can't sleep,or move for chit! LOL


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> Right now my wife is paying 600.00 a month for insc. Plus huge deductibles on everything!
> I had to wait 2 years after being on disability before I can get medicare.



Yup,

we got pretty good insurance actually.

I pay only a small percentage of the actual cost. The Company picks up the Lions share.

Sadly Medical costs are what is running a bunch of places broke.

It is a give me a pill mentality, go to any of the new Hospital complexes.

I pulled into one and told my Wife, "man this is like an amusement park for Hypochondriacs!


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Yup,
> 
> we got pretty good insurance actually.
> 
> I pay only a small percentage of the actual cost. The Company picks up the Lions share.
> 
> Sadly Medical costs are what is running a bunch of places broke.
> 
> It is a give me a pill mentality, go to any of the new Hospital complexes.
> 
> I pulled into one and told my Wife, "man this is like an amusement park for Hypochondriacs!



I had good insc. where I worked,only paid 20.00 a week! When they tossed me out I could have kept some of it for 300.00 a month,but no vision or dental 60.00 for a doc visit 100.00 for a specialist,meds they only pay 10.00-20.00 for each one. They screw the retirees bad! 5 yrs. ago it was all free for retirees!


----------



## sachsmo

Damitalltohell Bone,

How is I gonna start a fight if you keep giving me hearts?


----------



## RandyMac

sachsmo said:


> Damitalltohell Bone,
> 
> How is I gonna start a fight if you keep giving me hearts?



You dress funny


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Damitalltohell Bone,
> 
> How is I gonna start a fight if you keep giving me hearts?



Strange thing about the fight thread? We don't fight? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sachsmo

RandyMac said:


> You dress funny



You never seen me in a dress.


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Strange thing about the fight thread? We don't fight? :hmm3grin2orange:



not much.

Are those pink bunny slippers you wearin'?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> You dress funny



Morning Randy , hows things on the left coast?


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> Strange thing about the fight thread? We don't fight? :hmm3grin2orange:



Ask caleath why he started this debacle?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> not much.
> 
> Are those pink bunny slippers you wearin'?



Yep...........The Stihl ones. :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Ask CLeath why he started this debacle?



I would , but he got over CAD ? Don't come around no more.


----------



## sachsmo

RandyMac said:


> You dress funny



Hard to find 505s that come in Husky/fat.


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Morning Randy , hows things on the left coast?



A bit chilly, mid 30s. The power keeps going off, fuching up all my gear, I can get the doors to work after a reboot, but my cameras are fried, only have two that work, both outside, none of the 30 or so inside cameras work.


----------



## RandyMac

sachsmo said:


> Hard to find 505s that come in Husky/fat.



Yeah, I had to move up to 32s last year. Sigh, getting old isn't fun sometimes.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> A bit chilly, mid 30s. The power keeps going off, fuching up all my gear, I can get the doors to work after a reboot, but my cameras are fried, only have two that work, both outside, none of the 30 or so inside cameras work.



Don't sound very good for where you work! Kinda cold for over there too!


----------



## farrell

Mornin boys and girls!

Heavy frost again!

Suppose to be nice here today! Mid fortys......

Nothin on tap for the day as far as I know.......


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Yeah, I had to move up to 32s last year. Sigh, getting old isn't fun sometimes.



32s ! Aint seen that in 20 yrs. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 32s ! Aint seen that in 20 yrs. LOL



Neither have I!


----------



## RandyMac

Had a wind shift, from the South now, temp is rising, rain coming soon enough.

Eureka Radar | Weather Underground


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin boys and girls!
> 
> Heavy frost again!
> 
> Suppose to be nice here today! Mid fortys......
> 
> Nothin on tap for the day as far as I know.......



Morning Adam , deer gun season is back in for the weekend here. Got one friend coming over to hunt.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Neither have I!



Your still a kid ! LOL Just wait till your my age ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Had a wind shift, from the South now, temp is rising, rain coming soon enough.
> 
> Eureka Radar | Weather Underground



You got some crap headed at ya !


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> 32s ! Aint seen that in 20 yrs. LOL



Even went for relaxed cut too. Shirts suck though, gotta have Large for the shoulders, arms and neck, but the rest of the shirt is 3-4 times too damm big.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Even went for relaxed cut too. Shirts suck though, gotta have Large for the shoulders, arms and neck, but the rest of the shirt is 3-4 times too damm big.



Put a rubber band around your waist. LOL


----------



## sachsmo

RandyMac said:


> Even went for relaxed cut too. Shirts suck though, gotta have Large for the shoulders, arms and neck, but the rest of the shirt is 3-4 times too damm big.



What is a neck?

Guess got that from my Pops, my buds used to call him Bulldog mo.

He always wore short sleeved dress shirts. That was the only way he could get the top button closed and not have sleeves covering his fingers.


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> You got some crap headed at ya !



Crap is right, just took a look a the Sat maps.

National Weather Service Eureka - Satellite Page


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Crap is right, just took a look a the Sat maps.
> 
> National Weather Service Eureka - Satellite Page



That looks nasty! We got a bunch of crap for the next week,but not like that! You get that chit about once a week it seems!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Your still a kid ! LOL Just wait till your my age ! LOL



True........still in the same size jeans I have been for the last near 15 years......36's! Husky!:msp_biggrin:

Don't let your buddy shoot my buck! I laid claim him!!!!!! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Mornin boys and girls!
> 
> Heavy frost again!
> 
> Suppose to be nice here today! Mid fortys......
> 
> Nothin on tap for the day as far as I know.......



Adam ! 

ever get that laptop fixed ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Adam !
> 
> ever get that laptop fixed ??



Got the viruses off or quarantined.........then was trying to free some room on the hard drive......six old windows install folders...got rid of a couple.....but two of them I cannot delete! Claims I need permission from system? And when I try again locks up the hard drive! Hadn't tried win7 yet.......maybe new hard drive?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Got the viruses off or quarantined.........then was trying to free some room on the hard drive......six old windows install folders...got rid of a couple.....but two of them I cannot delete! Claims I need permission from system? And when I try again locks up the hard drive! Hadn't tried win7 yet.......maybe new hard drive?



If you dont want to keep anything on it just do a fresh install.
boot from the dvd.
i like the "pro" ver best


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> If you dont want to keep anything on it just do a fresh install.
> boot from the dvd.
> i like the "pro" ver best



What do I do about the device drivers? don't have no disks!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> What do I do about the device drivers? don't have no disks!



7 has LOT's of drivers,,then will go on internet to find them
if you have wireless it will find it and connect.if wired same thing


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> 7 has LOT's of drivers,,then will go on internet to find them
> if you have wireless it will find it and connect.if wired same thing



10-4


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
Heavy frost here this morning with rain this afternoon and tomorrow.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas!



Wanna buy a bridge ??


----------



## RandyMac

nap time


----------



## Scooterbum

Morning all !!
Cold this morning, just trying to figure out where i want to go fishing today.
Tried to get a Striper charter or a boat rental for the day no luck.
'nother year older and feeling it.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Wanna buy a bridge ??



Que?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Que?



I'm selling one.
only been under water once !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I'm selling one.
> only been under water once !



Sure why not.


----------



## dancan

Scooterbum said:


> Morning all !!
> Cold this morning, just trying to figure out where i want to go fishing today.
> Tried to get a Striper charter or a boat rental for the day no luck.
> 'nother year older and feeling it.



Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Sure why not.



Your no fun 

think i got an 034 ina box in the shop ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Happy Birthday !!!



Ya dont say that to OLD people !! :msp_angry:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Your no fun
> 
> think i got an 034 ina box in the shop ?



I could be talked into that....but im sure you already knew that! lol


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I could be talked into that....but im sure you already knew that! lol



Got a small home owner husky too..
missing clutch cover,wonder if i have one ?
gotta look today.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Got a small home owner husky too..
> missing clutch cover,wonder if i have one ?
> gotta look today.



what model is the Whoskie?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> what model is the Whoskie?



The small orange one 
will look


----------



## roncoinc

Where John go ??

best let sleeping slugs lie. 

out inta the cold cruel world 

down to the shop.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Where John go ??
> 
> best let sleeping slugs lie.
> 
> out inta the cold cruel world
> 
> down to the shop.



im headed to the same place with Q-tips and some acid!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> im headed to the same place with Q-tips and some acid!



Did you watch my video on that ?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Did you watch my video on that ?



didnt know there was one. ill go look


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> didnt know there was one. ill go look



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Fr_Odf9yO4g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

here


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Ya dont say that to OLD people !! :msp_angry:



I'll try to catch up tomorrow .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Your no fun
> 
> think i got an 034 ina box in the shop ?



You think? I know I do?...LOL...:msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Fr_Odf9yO4g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> here



I don`t use no stinkin ,acid...:msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

Fredhore a member here ?

Jerry , you workin' in the shop today ?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Fr_Odf9yO4g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> here



Thanks Ron, didnt know i needed to heat the cylinder. just plan on replacing the piston and rings....theyre cheap enough.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Fredhore a member here ?
> 
> Jerry , you workin' in the shop today ?



Going after another load of wood this afternoon, been at the shop all morning, 80 deg in there, bit cold outside -4 first thing this morning ....:msp_smile:


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Fredhore a member here ?
> 
> Jerry , you workin' in the shop today ?



Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You think? I know I do?...LOL...:msp_smile:



I was wRONg,,was outside wrapped up on a pallette..


----------



## tbone75

Gabby today! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl no word on the MS250 porch saw? LOL

Haven't looked at it yet,going to very soon. Little dirty,new chain.


----------



## roncoinc

Checked this one out.
150 lbs comp !
even has Mark !! 
found a clutch cover even.saw is complete.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Checked this one out.
> 150 lbs comp !
> even has Mark !!
> found a clutch cover even.saw is complete.



Looks like it would clean up nice.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Checked this one out.
> 150 lbs comp !
> even has Mark !!
> found a clutch cover even.saw is complete.



I'll take it.


----------



## jimdad07

Morning gentleman, and John. This is one f'ed world we live in. I heard about that nonsense yesterday and I still have a ball in my stomach. Enough said about that, pray for those families if you believe in it.



On another note, someone gave me a nice Crapsman tophandle saw this morning at the dump. It's in very nice shape, might be setup. Came with a banana bar on it that's in great shape and a good chain on it too. This guys is also dropping me off a giant old Homelite he says that ran four years ago. We'll see. Off to the shop to finally run my power wire.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Fr_Odf9yO4g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> here



Thanks for the video Ron, good explanation of how you do it.


----------



## tbone75

I got the Mini-Mac carb just a min. ago ! Thanks Jim ! Wheres my bill?

The little Eeko360 runs! I would say that intake boot was the problem. Snappy little thing too! Guess I will make another one now. LOL I like it !


----------



## sefh3

Afternoon everyone.
I did go rebuild the 290 this morning. Needed new rings, bearings, and seals. Fuel line too. Runs like a champ now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Morning all !!
> Cold this morning, just trying to figure out where i want to go fishing today.
> Tried to get a Striper charter or a boat rental for the day no luck.
> 'nother year older and feeling it.



Happy Birthday. My mom is 91 today. A fine day!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning uncle mongo! Congrats And happy birthday to your mom.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I got the Mini-Mac carb just a min. ago ! Thanks Jim ! Wheres my bill?
> 
> The little Eeko360 runs! I would say that intake boot was the problem. Snappy little thing too! Guess I will make another one now. LOL I like it !



What bill? Chit, I don't even know what that means. I hope it works for you, I hate them little yellow mother.............

I have the power wire strung out and into the shop along with about half of it in conduit. About to load the kids up and go down to the hardware store to get a panel box and a 100amp breaker for the new shop. I can't wait to be able to coil up the extension cord that I have been using all summer and fall. I can't wait to be able to work out there and be warm while I'm doing it. After dark I will keep insulating. I have one helluva pile of saws to work on for myself and two for friends along with a couple of generators and a little four wheeler for the kids.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Happy Birthday. My mom is 91 today. A fine day!!



Happy birthday to your mom Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Happy birthday to your mom Rob!



Thanks Jim. 
Thanks Mark. 

The next two Fridays it is off to the Green Dragon Farmers Market. 

Ouster sandwiche at Muldons!!!

Two peices of plain white bread and two oysters that peek out on every side. 

Her favorite.


----------



## AU_K2500

Well going back down to try acid again. First round I didn't heat the cylinder.....didn't do much. Got the torch out this time.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Happy Birthday. My mom is 91 today. A fine day!!



Tell her Happy Birthday for me!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well going back down to try acid again. First round I didn't heat the cylinder.....didn't do much. Got the torch out this time.



Toaster oven works nice for that,heat gun isn't bad either.

It won't do much without the heat. But watch the fumes when you heat it! Best to do it outside. I did a couple in the shop,rusted my tools I had out all to chit! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Toaster oven works nice for that,heat gun isn't bad either.
> 
> It won't do much without the heat. But watch the fumes when you heat it! Best to do it outside. I did a couple in the shop,rusted my tools I had out all to chit! LOL



Ran out of q-tips. Didn't want to double dip. Only took a couple down. Works MUCH better with heat! Not worried about fumes. Work with the garage door up. My table is right next to the open door. Little bit of a breeze, good circulation.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Ran out of q-tips. Didn't want to double dip. Only took a couple down. Works MUCH better with heat! Not worried about fumes. Work with the garage door up. My table is right next to the open door. Little bit of a breeze, good circulation.



I always wear a mask. The fumes coming off the cylinder can hurt the lungs. Besafe while using it. I don't know if a torch is the best but make sure it don't apply too much heat to one area at a time. I use a heat gun. It work well or the wifes hair dryer. Just don't tell her.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> I always wear a mask. The fumes coming off the cylinder can hurt the lungs. Besafe while using it. I don't know if a torch is the best but make sure it don't apply too much heat to one area at a time. I use a heat gun. It work well or the wifes hair dryer. Just don't tell her.



You ain't kidding. 

A small fan doesn't hurt either.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Toaster oven works nice for that,heat gun isn't bad either.
> 
> It won't do much without the heat. But watch the fumes when you heat it! Best to do it outside. I did a couple in the shop,rusted my tools I had out all to chit! LOL



I had a clutch drum sitting by the can of acid after I cleaned the last cylinder. The lid was off for about 30 minutes. Forgot about it. The next day the clutch was all rusted. CHIT that stuff is potent.


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> I had a clutch drum sitting by the can of acid after I cleaned the last cylinder. The lid was off for about 30 minutes. Forgot about it. The next day the clutch was all rusted. CHIT that stuff is potent.




Yes it is!! I got distracted and forgot to but the cap back on a gallon jug once ...left it sitting on the bench.....overnight!!! oh man...I had a bunch of high quality tools on the bench....old Buck Brothers chisels....Starrett combo squares and the like......all exposed surfaces covered in rust!! Had to wash off in vinegar..then soapy water.....then soft wire wheel on the buffer.....took about 4 straight hours!! Never got that disttracted with acid again, I'll tell you what!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Acid,ooohhh,..going on a trip are we?....:msp_smile:


----------



## AU_K2500

Its a quart bottled same shape as a hear oil jug small cap size of a soda bottle. Never left it off more the a minute only thing around was the cylinder and cardboard. 

Funny story. When I worked in plastics we always hadtrouble with one forklift. Battery operated. Had to remove the old one and put in a "new" one. Both covered in corrosion and probably acid. I kept wiping my hands on my jeans. Washed them that night. Pulled then out of the dryer the next morning and they were thread bare on either thigh where I had been wiping my hands.


----------



## Cantdog

Well had a good scare today.............Ol came to the shop and says the car (engine)...(the infamous Saab) is making funny sounds...been getting worse the last couple days. So I go out in the yard and pop the hood and tell her to start it up........OH MY...it is making bad sounds :msp_scared:....jingling and screechin....sounds like it's coming from the chain case :msp_sadremember the chain case??) ( I do) So of course I'm freeeekin...don't ever want to go back in there ever again....so I get out a 2' piece of 3/8 fuel line...stick one end in my ear and go on a search with the other end.......PHEW.......locate (quite quickly) the source......top idler pulley bearing.....took the truck and went to the NAPA and picked one up...quite a PITA to replace without removing a pile of stuff...but I weaseled my way in and patiently did an R&R without removing anything else....The whole thing took about an hour and cost $30....but you should have seen my face when I first heard it!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Acid,ooohhh,..going on a trip are we?....:msp_smile:



Dern hippie. It ain't the 60s anymore!!! Or is it?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Acid,ooohhh,..going on a trip are we?....:msp_smile:




I called it a bummer........in other words.....a bad trip!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey John ! 
My CellCo sent me a turbo stick to plug into any 'puter so I tested it this afternoon on one of my desktops , Utube videos , no problem :msp_smile:
You should check your CellCos if they have 4G LTE in your area .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Well had a good scare today.............Ol came to the shop and says the car (engine)...(the infamous Saab) is making funny sounds...been getting worse the last couple days. So I go out in the yard and pop the hood and tell her to start it up........OH MY...it is making bad sounds :msp_scared:....jingling and screechin....sounds like it's coming from the chain case :msp_sadremember the chain case??) ( I do) So of course I'm freeeekin...don't ever want to go back in there ever again....so I get out a 2' piece of 3/8 fuel line...stick one end in my ear and go on a search with the other end.......PHEW.......locate (quite quickly) the source......top idler pulley bearing.....took the truck and went to the NAPA and picked one up...quite a PITA to replace without removing a pile of stuff...but I weaseled my way in and patiently did an R&R without removing anything else....The whole thing took about an hour and cost $30....but you should have seen my face when I first heard it!!!!




Yes , I know that feeling but it usually starts with the "It only made that sound after you worked on it" noise .


----------



## sefh3

Think about cars, I have been fighting an issue with mine. Problem started only when raining. The orange wrench light would come on and it felt like it was misfiring. Shut it off and it was good. Sometimes check engine light would come on sometimes not. Took it to the garage and they said can't duplicate it. Dang it. No codes on thier high $$ machine. Problem was when you shut off the ignition, it would clear up. Finally was able to take it back to the garage when both lights were on. Throttle body sensor was bad. Found one at a junk yard. Lasted for 2 months no issues. Now it's acting up again. Mostly when 1/2 tank of gas or less and it doesn't matter if it's raining or not. Researched this and thought it was the PCM. That's a bit over $500 from the dealer. So today, I receive a letter from Ford. There isn't a recall but if you having these symptons, they will replace the PCM and throttle body. Sweet. Going to get it fixed this week.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Yes , I know that feeling but it usually starts with the "It only made that sound after you worked on it" noise .




That wasn't said....but inferred!! As I am the only one who works on that car....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> Think about cars, I have been fighting an issue with mine. Problem started only when raining. The orange wrench light would come on and it felt like it was misfiring. Shut it off and it was good. Sometimes check engine light would come on sometimes not. Took it to the garage and they said can't duplicate it. Dang it. No codes on thier high $$ machine. Problem was when you shut off the ignition, it would clear up. Finally was able to take it back to the garage when both lights were on. Throttle body sensor was bad. Found one at a junk yard. Lasted for 2 months no issues. Now it's acting up again. Mostly when 1/2 tank of gas or less and it doesn't matter if it's raining or not. Researched this and thought it was the PCM. That's a bit over $500 from the dealer. So today, I receive a letter from Ford. There isn't a recall but if you having these symptons, they will replace the PCM and throttle body. Sweet. Going to get it fixed this week.




Excellent!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Only have to mount the panel box in the shop and I can throw the new 100amp breaker outside. I'll have juice tonight. I have my 14 year old nephew coming over tonight to spend the night (we call him Mongo too, he's already 6'1" and goes about 250) and I'm going to have him help me hang some insulation. Did I tell you guys that I ended up going with siding underlayment over top of 6mil sheet plastic? That ought to help out some. I took the cover off of the meter pedestal and found a giant mouse nest in it all the way up the meter channel. Boy is it fun to clean a mouse nest out of a meter channel that is hot with a screw driver and a shop vac. Going to be sealing the chit out of that pedestal tomorrow for sure.


----------



## sefh3

I'm surprised your dealer stocks Saab parts.


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> I'm surprised your dealer stocks Saab parts.




They are quite popular around here.....so NAPA carries exhaust, brake rotors and pads, belts and idlers etc......not complete but the usual consumables....


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Only have to mount the panel box in the shop and I can throw the new 100amp breaker outside. I'll have juice tonight. I have my 14 year old nephew coming over tonight to spend the night (we call him Mongo too, he's already 6'1" and goes about 250) and I'm going to have him help me hang some insulation. Did I tell you guys that I ended up going with siding underlayment over top of 6mil sheet plastic? That ought to help out some. I took the cover off of the meter pedestal and found a giant mouse nest in it all the way up the meter channel. Boy is it fun to clean a mouse nest out of a meter channel that is hot with a screw driver and a shop vac. Going to be sealing the chit out of that pedestal tomorrow for sure.




Tight is half the battle. A breeze really robs the heat. 

I ain't telling you nothin. Mongo sorry.....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> That wasn't said....but inferred!! As I am the only one who works on that car....LOL!!



I get it often like , "The check engine light has been on since you fixed the tire" or "You know ? The steering wheel shakes since you installed my rear tires" etc ...


----------



## Anthony_Va.

jimdad07 said:


> Only have to mount the panel box in the shop and I can throw the new 100amp breaker outside. I'll have juice tonight. I have my 14 year old nephew coming over tonight to spend the night (we call him Mongo too, he's already 6'1" and goes about 250) and I'm going to have him help me hang some insulation. Did I tell you guys that I ended up going with siding underlayment over top of 6mil sheet plastic? That ought to help out some. I took the cover off of the meter pedestal and found a giant mouse nest in it all the way up the meter channel. Boy is it fun to clean a mouse nest out of a meter channel that is hot with a screw driver and a shop vac. Going to be sealing the chit out of that pedestal tomorrow for sure.



Good greif, what you feedin that youngin?  Thats a big ole kid right there.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Think about cars, I have been fighting an issue with mine. Problem started only when raining. The orange wrench light would come on and it felt like it was misfiring. Shut it off and it was good. Sometimes check engine light would come on sometimes not. Took it to the garage and they said can't duplicate it. Dang it. No codes on thier high $$ machine. Problem was when you shut off the ignition, it would clear up. Finally was able to take it back to the garage when both lights were on. Throttle body sensor was bad. Found one at a junk yard. Lasted for 2 months no issues. Now it's acting up again. Mostly when 1/2 tank of gas or less and it doesn't matter if it's raining or not. Researched this and thought it was the PCM. That's a bit over $500 from the dealer. So today, I receive a letter from Ford. There isn't a recall but if you having these symptons, they will replace the PCM and throttle body. Sweet. Going to get it fixed this week.



F ound On R oad D ead


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> Only have to mount the panel box in the shop and I can throw the new 100amp breaker outside. I'll have juice tonight. I have my 14 year old nephew coming over tonight to spend the night (we call him Mongo too, he's already 6'1" and goes about 250) and I'm going to have him help me hang some insulation. Did I tell you guys that I ended up going with siding underlayment over top of 6mil sheet plastic? That ought to help out some. I took the cover off of the meter pedestal and found a giant mouse nest in it all the way up the meter channel. Boy is it fun to clean a mouse nest out of a meter channel that is hot with a screw driver and a shop vac. Going to be sealing the chit out of that pedestal tomorrow for sure.



At 14 I was 6' 2" 250-275 and wore a size 13. Didn't stop growing till I was 19 or 20


----------



## sefh3

Cantdog said:


> They are quite popular around here.....so NAPA carries exhaust, brake rotors and pads, belts and idlers etc......not complete but the usual consumables....



Cool. I don't see very many around here.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> F ound On R oad D ead



Close it's a Mercury.


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> I'm surprised your dealer stocks Saab parts.



Probably 'cause they got tired of seein' a PitBull come through the door with a handful of parts , get all red and hot under the collar about the price and then whine if they didn't have it in stock LOL


----------



## sefh3

Anthony_Va. said:


> Good greif, what you feedin that youngin?  Thats a big ole kid right there.



You would go broke driving through the McD's with him.


----------



## little possum

Imma Mongo too. Actually a Andre the YumYum at work. Or Nikita Koloff. 
Graduate HS at 6 1-2 and 250.


----------



## AU_K2500

After graduating highschool at 6' 4" I grew another 4 inches in college. Now about 6' 8"......size 16 shoe. PITA to find.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Where the Hel did the Slug slime off to?


----------



## jimdad07

Anthony_Va. said:


> Good greif, what you feedin that youngin?  Thats a big ole kid right there.



We feed him Wheaties and Doritos, the TV and computer account for the rest. Trying to teach the boy how to work, his dad is kind of the come home after work, pop a top and see what's on TV kind of a guy. They don't really make the kid do anything so his other uncle and I try to show him how to work. It's a hard competition with smarta$$ phones and video games.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> After graduating highschool at 6' 4" I grew another 4 inches in college. Now about 6' 8"......size 16 shoe. PITA to find.



Hard to find?????

You dress in camo?? You should be easy to find. 

Hey Mark.


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> After graduating highschool at 6' 4" I grew another 4 inches in college. Now about 6' 8"......size 16 shoe. PITA to find.



I always thought I was decent size (6'2" at 215) but you guys are making me feel tiny. You don't even need a saw to take a tree down, you probably pull them out of the ground like weeding a garden.


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Imma Mongo too. Actually a Andre the YumYum at work. Or Nikita Koloff.
> Graduate HS at 6 1-2 and 250.



Hey LP, hows the Tree Sasquatch doing?...:msp_wink:


----------



## roncoinc

found the parts for the husky 36 today,all except the air filter and mount.










found the fuel filter in the tank,broken off the fuel line,needs a new line.
found sprocket bad.
found a good sprocket.
looked at it and thot about it.
looked at other projects.
was going to prime it and play.
then boxed it up for somebody else


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> We feed him Wheaties and Doritos, the TV and computer account for the rest. Trying to teach the boy how to work, his dad is kind of the come home after work, pop a top and see what's on TV kind of a guy. They don't really make the kid do anything so his other uncle and I try to show him how to work. It's a hard competition with smarta$$ phones and video games.



Yeah. Good for you. 

Uncles are Kool. Parents are stupid. Till a kid is 21 or so. 

Parents seem smarter. Uncles are still Kool.


----------



## roncoinc

Oh wait !!!! 

there is TWO saws in the box !!

one bigger then ta other !










bet ta other 50cc or bigger


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I called it a bummer........in other words.....a bad trip!!!!



Bad trip,..eh,,man!!


----------



## roncoinc

Gorrilla tape !!

usps proof  










now if i could get somebody to buy my JUNK and pay shipping TOO i would be all set ! LOL !!

untill then i will just give away good saws  to the needy


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bad trip,..eh,,man!!



Are you one of those that fill my spam box with ad's for cheap CANADIAN drugs ?? LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Are you one of those that fill my spam box with ad's for cheap CANADIAN drugs ?? LOL !!



Do canadians get them spam's also ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oh wait !!!!
> 
> there is TWO saws in the box !!
> 
> one bigger then ta other !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bet ta other 50cc or bigger




Landfill!!
Where does the Lone Ranger ride??


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Probably 'cause they got tired of seein' a PitBull come through the door with a handful of parts , get all red and hot under the collar about the price and then whine if they didn't have it in stock LOL




Have I bought parts from you??????.....LOLOL!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Landfill!!



No,,i dont think you would fill up much room after being squished under all the rocks and dirt !!!


Horrible thot !!!

what would we do when we needed some info and Jerry was landfill !! ???


----------



## roncoinc

I hope Ya'all dont mind me postin chainsaw type stuff eh ??


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,chainsaw stuff..

did sum cleanin on the squeel oh56..


----------



## roncoinc

Figured if i only post ONE pic a post can get more posts,more pages for John,and more "likes" 



what !! nobody "likes" me !!


----------



## roncoinc

Oppss,,forgot the other side


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> No,,i dont think you would fill up much room after being squished under all the rocks and dirt !!!
> 
> 
> Horrible thot !!!
> 
> what would we do when we needed some info and Jerry was landfill !! ???



I will be landfill some day, won`t take up much room I promise...


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will be landfill some day, won`t take up much room I promise...



Then what we do????????????????????


----------



## roncoinc

Got the gas tank cleaned


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Figured if i only post ONE pic a post can get more posts,more pages for John,and more "likes"
> 
> 
> 
> what !! nobody "likes" me !!



WHAT!! You out Trollin again?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will be landfill some day, won`t take up much room I promise...



Ok,guys..

time to start chipping in for a box for Jerry


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,chainsaw stuff..
> 
> did sum cleanin on the squeel oh56..



Now that is Purdy. Remember I'm needing and can pay shippng...............


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oppss,,forgot the other side




Now,..that`s a saw!! No Orange plastic bodied Turd saw but a real mans saw!!..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> WHAT!! You out Trollin again?



There !! ya old meeny.

went and "liked" all your posts !

pphhhttrrrhhhhtt !!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Oppss,,forgot the other side



Tried figuring out why you needed such a huge clamp on that intake then I figured you power washed it.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now,..that`s a saw!! No Orange plastic bodied Turd saw but a real mans saw!!..



If i sold it i could probly get a few old man's pullon saws,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, like Robin's


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> There !! ya old meeny.
> 
> went and "liked" all your posts !
> 
> pphhhttrrrhhhhtt !!



I got all of yours before you got mine...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hat 056 is looking right Ron. Nice work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> If i sold it i could probly get a few old man's pullon saws,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, like Robin's



Yeah,,..3-4 of them ,red ones.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Tried figuring out why you needed such a huge clamp on that intake then I figured you power washed it.



Bot a low power,power washer to do just that but the safety clean tank and a paint brush and gas and purple cleaner got it without pressure.
rubber stopper in the intake


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was given a Karcher electric power washer today, been used once and now nothing comes out the nozzle. Think the nozzle is clogged up.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got all of yours before you got mine...LOL



Dunno,,,did it before i said it !! ??

now i can go back and "unlike" em all !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Dunno,,,did it before i said it !! ??
> 
> now i can go back and "unlike" em all !!



Yeah,...I liked all of yours before you said you did.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was given a Karcher electric power washer today, been used once and now nothing comes out the nozzle. Think the nozzle is clogged up.



Yeller ones..
you know yeller aint a good color for *** ??
had one,handle froze,no cheap replacement 

will anything come out when output not hooked up ??

put hose on it,turn hose on,nothing out turn hose on/off several times while unit is running.
has worked for me a couple times.
something to do with pressure in the pump while it is on.


----------



## little possum

Doing fine Jerry. First time I used the climbers dad said he never seen a 240 pound squirrel. 

I tell everybody I am just average size. haha. Yall have a good weekend!


----------



## roncoinc

Robin didnt take the bait  ??

shoulda used WORMS !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

little possum said:


> Doing fine Jerry. First time I used the climbers dad said he never seen a 240 pound squirrel.
> 
> I tell everybody I am just average size. haha. Yall have a good weekend!



ya know most squerells are NUTS !!


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of gabby fellers tonight! WOW! 4 pages to catch up!

Had a house full all afternoon! Finally got them out of here! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yeller ones..
> you know yeller aint a good color for *** ??
> had one,handle froze,no cheap replacement
> 
> will anything come out when output not hooked up ??
> 
> put hose on it,turn hose on,nothing out turn hose on/off several times while unit is running.
> has worked for me a couple times.
> something to do with pressure in the pump while it is on.



Its Purple, kind of a big one 2500 psi unit. Did not have a chance to do nothing with it, was given to me on my way home with a full truckload of firewood. Was told that the motor runs ,has less than one hours running on it, worked great this summer, not used since.


----------



## roncoinc

Started cleaning THIS par,,whatever it is,some kinda box on the side of the saw..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Might be good for washing off chainsaws, not Stihls, they never get dirty or need repairs. Just to wash stinky Orange turds an other lesser quality saws....LOL:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its Purple, kind of a big one 2500 psi unit. Did not have a chance to do nothing with it, was given to me on my way home with a full truckload of firewood. Was told that the motor runs ,has less than one hours running on it, worked great this summer, not used since.



With 2500 lbs of pressure i DOUBT the line would stay plugged


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Might be good for washing off chainsaws, not Stihls, they never get dirty or need repairs. Just to wash stinky Orange turds an other lesser quality saws....LOL:hmm3grin2orange:



see pic in post above yours of STEAL part !!

that to much pressure for a saw !!

even on "soap" setting prob be to much.
that why i got a small one.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Might be good for washing off chainsaws, not Stihls, they never get dirty or need repairs. Just to wash stinky Orange turds an other lesser quality saws....LOL:hmm3grin2orange:



Sure seems to be a lot of Stihls in pieces in this thread? :msp_w00t:


Mostly in Rons shop ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> see pic in post above yours of STEAL part !!
> 
> that to much pressure for a saw !!
> 
> even on "soap" setting prob be to much.
> that why i got a small one.



You just plastered all that gunk on there for photo op

Any way to cut the pressure down on them? I not really concerned if washing Hooskies, Pullons , Crackedsmans, new Homelites n other junk saws, hit them with enough pressure and hope to never see them again......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Delivered a saw i worked on yestiday.
husky 455.
guy went to homers for a bar and chain.
they sold him a 325 setup.
small mount.
he tried to make it fit,ground out adjustment / oil holes.
then tried to put it on.
bugger up the DL's on the chain SO bad !!
used a hammer to get the chain around the bar !!
brot it to me.
has a 3/8 spur sprocket on it !!! LOL !!
i got the old guy fixed up with some stuff i had around 
no charge


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sure seems to be a lot of Stihls in pieces in this thread? :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> Mostly in Rons shop ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey john. Chased everyone out eh.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure seems to be a lot of Stihls in pieces in this thread? :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> Mostly in Rons shop ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Just a big photo op for Ron, seein as he dont like Stihls, always dissin them n stuff.....


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You just plastered all that gunk on there for photo op
> 
> Any way to cut the pressure down on them? I not really concerned if washing Hooskies, Pullons , Crackedsmans, new Homelites n other junk saws, hit them with enough pressure and hope to never see them again......:hmm3grin2orange:



They have what is called a "soap" setup.with changeable tips it is the largest.
with adjustable wand it is wide open.
they wont draw the soap thru the tub if press is hi.
RTFM !!!
available online


----------



## tbone75

Started on the 250 today,didn't get far before the house filled up with people! LOL
130 compression good spark,took the top off the carb,getting fuel. But that was far as I got with it. Plug was very wet after a few pulls,but no start? Look some more tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

Time to stand under the rain locker.
worked on that Stihnky and the OL is complaining i'm stihnking up the house !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey john. Chased everyone out eh.



Seems so? :msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Delivered a saw i worked on yestiday.
> husky 455.
> guy went to homers for a bar and chain.
> they sold him a 325 setup.
> small mount.
> he tried to make it fit,ground out adjustment / oil holes.
> then tried to put it on.
> bugger up the DL's on the chain SO bad !!
> used a hammer to get the chain around the bar !!
> brot it to me.
> has a 3/8 spur sprocket on it !!! LOL !!
> i got the old guy fixed up with some stuff i had around
> no charge




You da man, Ron.
Rep incoming....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> They have what is called a "soap" setup.with changeable tips it is the largest.
> with adjustable wand it is wide open.
> they wont draw the soap thru the tub if press is hi.
> RTFM !!!
> available online



Jerry don't RFMs ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> They have what is called a "soap" setup.with changeable tips it is the largest.
> with adjustable wand it is wide open.
> they wont draw the soap thru the tub if press is hi.
> RTFM !!!
> available online



I put it in the nice warm shop, will work on it tomorrow if I get time between gettin a tree, puttin it up, string lights, silver rope then let wife and daughter put on most ornaments. I then go out and put up exterior lights n decorations. That`s what I get for running a chainsaw and getting wood the last 3 afternoons....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry don't RFMs ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Sometimes read, seldom follow....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Not sure how the OL did it,but she got 3 boys to carry in wood! They put about a cord in the basement for me! Sure saves me some pain! LOL:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,scraped on that part a bit and came away with a good pile of crud !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not sure how the OL did it,but she got 3 boys to carry in wood! They put about a cord in the basement for me! Sure saves me some pain! LOL:hmm3grin2orange:



Never underestimate what a woman can get males to do for her....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well,,scraped on that part a bit and came away with a good pile of crud !!



Typical,..someone put that saw through some chit and never cleaned up since the day it was sold!


----------



## roncoinc

Some scrubbing in the tank and it may be passable


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Typical,..someone put that saw through some chit and never cleaned up since the day it was sold!



Can't understand why people won't clean a saw even a little! I have had 2 saws come in to fix so far that were clean when they brought them. Those 2 I cleaned up even more for them.The others I don't clean nothing I don't have to! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Some scrubbing in the tank and it may be passable



Your going to have a very nice saw when your done Ron !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Can't understand why people won't clean a saw even a little! I have had 2 saws come in to fix so far that were clean when they brought them. Those 2 I cleaned up even more for them.The others I don't clean nothing I don't have to! LOL



To most owners a saw is just a tool to be used when needed, rode hard and put away wet. To pro users, again jst a tool, some use them, others just abuse them, as long as they work they don`t give a hoot about what they look like or if they are clean or not. The horrors I have seen.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Can't understand why people won't clean a saw even a little! I have had 2 saws come in to fix so far that were clean when they brought them. Those 2 I cleaned up even more for them.The others I don't clean nothing I don't have to! LOL




I cant stand workin on a dirty saw.
chit get in were you dont want it.
nd it's MESSY !
thats why i have the tank and the press washer,and old gas and paintbrush,and purkle power


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I cant stand workin on a dirty saw.
> chit get in were you dont want it.
> nd it's MESSY !
> thats why i have the tank and the press washer,and old gas and paintbrush,and purkle power



I clean them as good as possible before I pull a jug off. If I go that far I just clean it all up. LOL
I like the purple stuff! Just don't let it sit to long! LOL


----------



## farrell

Chatty bunch of old hens this evening!

Good lord bunch of tall sobs too!! I'm just short feller 5'7" bout 220lbs!

Glad Ron is staying on topic while everybody else gets side tracked!

Evening all!

Had bday dinner at my moms tonight for the lil guy! Chicken biscuits mashed taters.....YUM!


----------



## roncoinc

OMG !!!

the earth has stopped spinning !!


went outside to the woodpile to fill up the wood rack inside.
saw it had shrunk ??

WTH ??

it was covered with a tarp !!

looked inside and the wood rack was FULL !!!

the OL been getting into cookin on the woodstove and decided to help out !! 

I only have to do it twice a week,sometimes coming in the front i will bring some pieces in to help out the pile but usually 10 cf will last 3-4 days..

was a nice surprise just the same.

she made chicken and rice/pasta.tomatoe/etc soup on it today 

thats three meals this week on the stove..

nothing like dual purpose


----------



## farrell

That's next Friday Ron!:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OMG !!!
> 
> the earth has stopped spinning !!
> 
> 
> went outside to the woodpile to fill up the wood rack inside.
> saw it had shrunk ??
> 
> WTH ??
> 
> it was covered with a tarp !!
> 
> looked inside and the wood rack was FULL !!!
> 
> the OL been getting into cookin on the woodstove and decided to help out !!
> 
> I only have to do it twice a week,sometimes coming in the front i will bring some pieces in to help out the pile but usually 10 cf will last 3-4 days..
> 
> was a nice surprise just the same.
> 
> she made chicken and rice/pasta.tomatoe/etc soup on it today
> 
> thats three meals this week on the stove..
> 
> nothing like dual purpose



Today was the first wood brought in since the end of Oct. LOL
Soup sounds good!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Chatty bunch of old hens this evening!
> 
> Good lord bunch of tall sobs too!! I'm just short feller 5'7" bout 220lbs!
> 
> Glad Ron is staying on topic while everybody else gets side tracked!
> 
> Evening all!
> 
> Had bday dinner at my moms tonight for the lil guy! Chicken biscuits mashed taters.....YUM!




I guess I'm at the middle of the bell curve at 6'4".


----------



## roncoinc

EBAY time !!

wat carb kits and starter rope


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> EBAY time !!
> 
> wat carb kits and starter rope



You've got a whole spool on the table. Looks like 4-4.5


----------



## sefh3

geez I go and wrap some kids Christmas presents and Ron is blowing up this thread will all the Stihl pics.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> You've got a whole spool on the table. Looks like 4-4.5



Those 90cc Stihl's take a bigger rope than that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Those 90cc Stihl's take a bigger rope than that.



5mm.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Those 90cc Stihl's take a bigger rope than that.



Very true.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I guess I'm at the middle of the bell curve at 6'4".



Naw..your shaped more like a PEAR than a BEll !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Ok,guys..
> 
> time to start chipping in for a box for Jerry



Want me to mill up some pizz elm?


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Want me to mill up some pizz elm?



You get that shop wired and insulated yet?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> You've got a whole spool on the table. Looks like 4-4.5



Hey !!!


whatcha doin peeking !! ?? :msp_angry:

4.5,,and a spool of 5.5,,need jus 5..


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> geez I go and wrap some kids Christmas presents and Ron is STIHNKING up this thread will all the Stihl pics.



thats beter


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Those 90cc Stihl's take a bigger rope than that.





93.4 !!


----------



## jimdad07

I can't believe someone had the audacity to talk about saws in here and then have the nerve to put up pictures of saws. I haven't seen said member so excited about a saw since he had a shipment from Canada come in with a giant orange thing in it! Glad to see it.

Got my panel box in and turned on tonight. No more extension cord for my shop. I can plug my welder in and set up my saw bench with a light inside of it so I can see what the heck I am doing. I am going to insulate the walls as well, it is friggin cold in that building. The old shop had real low ceilings and a huge stove. I got rid of the huge stove because it was in real carp shape and put in a little shepard's stove, I may have to trade it out for a biggun.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> thats beter



You done enough stinking with those Huskie going into their grave box. Those Stihl's are cleaning up the air.


----------



## roncoinc

Got this part done finally !1

wusnt easy..
color looks funny in the pic but it is all the same.
shadow or sumthin makes the front look diff but it aint..
hanging over the woodstove now to bake..
the clutch cover has been on there since i posted a pic of it,,like 4 days ago ??
will leave them there till time to put them on
nuttin like BAKED on paint


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Naw..your shaped more like a PEAR than a BEll !!



Yeah. I could keep my weight down if I had a job like you Ron.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> 93.4 !!



I have a 111cc right now that needs some tlc. Had about if not more crap on it as yours did. I was going to weight the dirt pile but forgot.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Got this part done finally !1
> 
> wusnt easy..
> color looks funny in the pic but it is all the same.
> shadow or sumthin makes the front look diff but it aint..
> hanging over the woodstove now to bake..
> the clutch cover has been on there since i posted a pic of it,,like 4 days ago ??
> will leave them there till time to put them on
> nuttin like BAKED on paint



pic????


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> I have a 111cc right now that needs some tlc. Had about if not more crap on it as yours did. I was going to weight the dirt pile but forgot.



Do tell.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Got this part done finally !1
> 
> wusnt easy..
> color looks funny in the pic but it is all the same.
> shadow or sumthin makes the front look diff but it aint..
> hanging over the woodstove now to bake..
> the clutch cover has been on there since i posted a pic of it,,like 4 days ago ??
> will leave them there till time to put them on
> nuttin like BAKED on paint



Without heat Stihl paint takes a WEEK to dry.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. I could keep my weight down if I had a job like you Ron.



A "what" ??


----------



## sefh3

Can't wait to see the finished ohfidy6.


----------



## jimdad07

That is looking real good Ron. What shade of white are you using? I normally use the Ford grey on Stihls and Kubota orange.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Can't wait to see the finished ohfidy6.



Been documenting.
thot you would also on the 075 ??


----------



## tbone75

Ron sure is putting some time into this Stihl ! WTF happen to him? :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> That is looking real good Ron. What shade of white are you using? I normally use the Ford grey on Stihls and Kubota orange.



It's a satin off white..
bot it for sumthin else and noticed the color was the same as a creamsickle next to it.
course thier colors fade and change so you can never match even if you use steal paint !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron sure is putting some time into this Stihl ! WTF happen to him? :msp_scared:



I dunno...
havent been feeling well at all today 
been trying to keep off the meds but had to take two today 
stihl dont feel good..
maybe another bout of " stihlitosis " !!
hope i dont throw up or doo doo in the bed !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dunno...
> havent been feeling well at all today
> been trying to keep off the meds but had to take two today
> stihl dont feel good..
> maybe another bout of " stihlitosis " !!
> hope i dont throw up or doo doo in the bed !!



Bet your OL hopes you don't too! :msp_scared:

She may smack the chit out of you,if you have any left?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bet your OL hopes you don't too! :msp_scared:
> 
> She may smack the chit out of you,if you have any left?



John,,,,,,:msp_scared:
thats BAD !!
bad,,
bad...


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Bet your OL hopes you don't too! :msp_scared:
> 
> She may smack the chit out of you,if you have any left?



I don't think it matters what brand of saw you like or dislike, you start getting into the bigger cc's and they are all cool. I can't wait to dive into that 088, that is going to be an awesome saw to have for sure. Another one I would like to get a hold of would be a 3120 and so on and so forth.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> I have a 111cc right now that needs some tlc. Had about if not more crap on it as yours did. I was going to weight the dirt pile but forgot.



I may have parts if you need anything on the 075 Scott


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Been documenting.
> thot you would also on the 075 ??



I just make em run. I don't paint mine. I don't have heat in my shop and it would take forever to get the paint stuck.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,,,,,:msp_scared:
> thats BAD !!
> bad,,
> bad...



You started it !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I may have parts if you need anything on the 075 Scott



Good thing I like Scott ! LOL And I am a lazy Slug! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slug TIME ! Been a LONG day! More fun tomorrow!


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> I may have parts if you need anything on the 075 Scott



PM sent.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Slug TIME ! Been a LONG day! More fun tomorrow!



Nite John. Try to get some sleep.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slug TIME ! Been a LONG day! More fun tomorrow!



Nite John,...PM sent>


----------



## jimdad07

Nite John.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> PM sent.



PM answered. I check email more often.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night John.


----------



## farrell

Night papa slug!:msp_biggrin:

Work tomorrow thru Thursday....and Friday thru the next Wednesday off!

Need to finish Xmas shopping for the wife!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Night John.



Did your mom have a good birthday?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I don't think it matters what brand of saw you like or dislike, you start getting into the bigger cc's and they are all cool. I can't wait to dive into that 088, that is going to be an awesome saw to have for sure. Another one I would like to get a hold of would be a 3120 and so on and so forth.



I think it matters !!

color is everything to me !

you could hardly give me a big steal..

if this one wasnt free i would never bother with it.
have never seen such poor engineering on a piece of mechanical equipment..
going to,if i choose to,have to fix out wallerd out holes at AV mount points because of poor design.no other brands have that problem !!
stripped out threads were they should not have if designed properly.
metal bolt heads riding in pot metal for support ?? hole gets bigger,bolt wiggles,threads strip..
At least when a husky or dolmar is abused the AV mounts just break and it's an easy fix...steal takes metal out when they go and ya wanna buy another case 1/2 ??
with that i must say i am underwhelmed by the beergineering put into this saw.
the only thing they did well was the fuel intake and carB setup,,of course the saw has to drink,along witH THE beegineers and that probly the only reason they got THaT part acceptable !1 
wELL,, i shoulda took pix but my intent was on progress and not on fault finding,,if it was i would have a LOT more pix !! LOl !!


----------



## roncoinc

Nite John.

you got a scent


----------



## farrell

Come on Ron.............






























Tell us how you really feel!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Did your mom have a good birthday?



Yeah. Grandkids and great grandkids and she's in heaven. 

Thanks.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I think it matters !!
> 
> color is everything to me !
> 
> you could hardly give me a big steal..
> 
> if this one wasnt free i would never bother with it.
> have never seen such poor engineering on a piece of mechanical equipment..
> going to,if i choose to,have to fix out wallerd out holes at AV mount points because of poor design.no other brands have that problem !!
> stripped out threads were they should not have if designed properly.
> metal bolt heads riding in pot metal for support ?? hole gets bigger,bolt wiggles,threads strip..
> At least when a husky or dolmar is abused the AV mounts just break and it's an easy fix...steal takes metal out when they go and ya wanna buy another case 1/2 ??
> with that i must say i am underwhelmed by the beergineering put into this saw.
> the only thing they did well was the fuel intake and carB setup,,of course the saw has to drink,along witH THE beegineers and that probly the only reason they got THaT part acceptable !1
> wELL,, i shoulda took pix but my intent was on progress and not on fault finding,,if it was i would have a LOT more pix !! LOl !!



They all have their faults. If you hated the machine that badly you wouldn't be putting the time and talent into it to make it a nice machine. A big saw is still a big saw and to me they are all pretty fun to run and work on. There is quite a bit I don't like about Stihl engineering, especially on the older saws like that 056, they are a PITA to take apart and work on. I was just saying that I like just about all of the bigger saws no matter what the brand.


----------



## dancan

Pfffffttttttt !

zzzZZZzzz ZzzzZlakerzzz !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jeez Ron. 

You go all silver-tongued devil when it comes to Stihls.


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Pfffffttttttt !
> 
> zzzZZZzzz ZzzzZlakerzzz !



Must be you didn't set your alarm cat right?


----------



## farrell

Hi rob!

Hi jim!

What's happen?


----------



## farrell

Oh and hi Dan!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Hi rob!
> 
> Hi jim!
> 
> What's happen?



Not much, just chatting on here tonight and working on the shop still during the day. How are things with you?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hi rob!
> 
> Hi jim!
> 
> What's happen?



Ron went all Stihl tonight. Sobered up, ran back into the closet and went on a Stihl bashing rant. 

Sameo-sameo..... and you?


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Not much, just chatting on here tonight and working on the shop still during the day. How are things with you?



Same chit different day! Busy!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> They all have their faults. If you hated the machine that badly you wouldn't be putting the time and talent into it to make it a nice machine. A big saw is still a big saw and to me they are all pretty fun to run and work on. There is quite a bit I don't like about Stihl engineering, especially on the older saws like that 056, they are a PITA to take apart and work on. I was just saying that I like just about all of the bigger saws no matter what the brand.



The ONLY reason i'm working on it is because if i make it nice looking and get it running some koolaid drinker will pay FAR more than the POS is worth 
and i will recycle the funds into some worth while projects and have no guilt about the cost of parts for them,as in MULTIPLE saws 
maybe get a 9010 out of it !!! 
Couple parts from John,,hopfully Scott ??
and the $20 starter,paint and labor is all thats invested.

now Scot wont gimme parts !!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Ron went all Stihl tonight. Sobered up, ran back into the closet and went on a Stihl bashing rant.
> 
> Sameo-sameo..... and you?



Got the .223 setup need to go sight it in!


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !! 

) reg.tm. )


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!
> 
> ) reg.tm. )



Night Ron!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> The ONLY reason i'm working on it is because if i make it nice looking and get it running some koolaid drinker will pay FAR more than the POS is worth
> and i will recycle the funds into some worth while projects and have no guilt about the cost of parts for them,as in MULTIPLE saws
> maybe get a 9010 out of it !!!
> Couple parts from John,,hopfully Scott ??
> and the $20 starter,paint and labor is all thats invested.
> 
> now Scot wont gimme parts !!



A 9010, now we're speaking the same language! Glad we can always agree on the Dollies. No matter how you feel about the project you are doing a good job of it.


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Got the .223 setup need to go sight it in!



What did you end up going with for the .223? I am looking to get one myself in a month or two.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> What did you end up going with for the .223? I am looking to get one myself in a month or two.



Got a savage axis.......suppose to be a real shooter! And they are cheap! Topped it with a nikon prostaff 3x9-40 bdc! Put a stubby bipod on it and got hornady 55 grain v-max rounds for it!


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Got a savage axis.......suppose to be a real shooter! And they are cheap! Topped it with a nikon prostaff 3x9-40 bdc! Put a stubby bipod on it and got hornady 55 grain v-max rounds for it!



That was the setup I was going for. My wife's little brother just got one, he dialed down the trigger as far as he could go with it and it is a tack driver. He's been whacking golf balls at 100 yds with that gun. He is even shooting the same rounds as you, plus he also has the bipod. He put the Primos spotlight with the red lens on it that mounts in the scope and it works great for night hunting coyotes. I m looking at having one by the end of January hopefully. Savages are my favorite guns, I have a .270 with the accutrigger and a thumbhole grip in the stock. What a gun. Good for you with the new rifle.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> That was the setup I was going for. My wife's little brother just got one, he dialed down the trigger as far as he could go with it and it is a tack driver. He's been whacking golf balls at 100 yds with that gun. He is even shooting the same rounds as you, plus he also has the bipod. He put the Primos spotlight with the red lens on it that mounts in the scope and it works great for night hunting coyotes. I m looking at having one by the end of January hopefully. Savages are my favorite guns, I have a .270 with the accutrigger and a thumbhole grip in the stock. What a gun. Good for you with the new rifle.



I know they are suppose to shoot sub moa outta the box! Thanks Jim! Can't wait to shoot it! Excited to start poppin chucks with it!


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> I know they are suppose to shoot sub moa outta the box! Thanks Jim! Can't wait to shoot it! Excited to start poppin chucks with it!



They are incredible out of the box. I might be wrong on this one, but from what I have read they are the most accurate barrels on rifles right now. I think you will like it. The best part of the .223 is that the ammo is dirt cheap. Check out the catalogs and you can find some great deals on the ammo.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> They are incredible out of the box. I might be wrong on this one, but from what I have read they are the most accurate barrels on rifles right now. I think you will like it. The best part of the .223 is that the ammo is dirt cheap. Check out the catalogs and you can find some great deals on the ammo.



My CZ 527s shoot well also. Folks are demanding what is possible. Not just what the big companies want to give. 

The accu-trigger has a LOT of fans. Simple. It works. 

You might try the CZ also. Single set trigger and like the Savages, they're shooters 

My $.02.


----------



## Stihl 041S

And Jim is right. Price of 223 ammo is finally down again!!


----------



## Cantdog

Well I see the visions of sugarplumbs are stihl dancing in the ZZZZZZZZllllackerzzzzzz heads this mornin..........7 degrees above zero here this morning...coldest so far this season....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Pfffffttttttt !
> 
> zzzZZZzzz ZzzzZlakerzzz !




Ahhhh.........NOW I see.......sleep surfing will cause you to be all worn out the next day......LOL!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dropped to 43 degrees here. 

Anyway. Morning Robin.


----------



## sachsmo

Stihl 041S said:


> And Jim is right. Price of 223 ammo is finally down again!!



Still a little rich for my blood.

But far cheaper than 22-250 or 222 with nearly the same capabilities.

You don't want to know what I paid for my stash.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Rob......We got crappy weather coming this evening through Wed......snow.....then snow/sleet and then finally 2"+ rain Tues/Wed.....not looking forward....shop time!!


43 is stihl T-Shirt weather!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellers ! Seems I missed a lot last night ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

48 out there right now ! But rain any min.


----------



## tbone75

A high of 59 today and 55 tomorrow! Then it cools back down the rest of the week. Maybe some snow too. :msp_sad:


----------



## dancan

No , not the cat alarm , not sleep posting , just dog dewatering and she won't go unless you're there :msp_angry:

10 °F here , sunny but warming up and rain coming this week .


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> Still a little rich for my blood.
> 
> But far cheaper than 22-250 or 222 with nearly the same capabilities.
> 
> You don't want to know what I paid for my stash.



I just watch the price. 

I haven't bought a 223 round in years. 

Roll my own sort of guy. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Didn't load the stove up last night so I could check things out this morning. Got it fired back up now,was a little chilly this morning! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Morning all. Looks like a cloudy one today but the wind is down, I might be able to get more done on the shop today. Mary went with her mom for programming,...errr....shopping, trying to finish up all the last minute stuff for Christmas. Checked the weather, looks like it might get a little messy here today.


----------



## roncoinc

24 outside and 74 inside.
10 hour burn out of stove with coals left to restart.

now,,saw stuff


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Morning all. Looks like a cloudy one today but the wind is down, I might be able to get more done on the shop today. Mary went with her mom for programming,...errr....shopping, trying to finish up all the last minute stuff for Christmas. Checked the weather, looks like it might get a little messy here today.



Mornin Jim,,snow for xmass out there yet ??

talking to a friend in sycuse this mornin,had some snow but gone.


----------



## sachsmo

Stihl 041S said:


> I just watch the price.
> 
> I haven't bought a 223 round in years.
> 
> Roll my own sort of guy. ;-))




Couldn't roll your own for what I paid.


----------



## roncoinc

John,,watch any video's


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 24 outside and 74 inside.
> 10 hour burn out of stove with coals left to restart.
> 
> now,,saw stuff



Sounds like your stove does the same as mine.

Wish I had bought this one a couple years ago !


----------



## PB

Mornin' fellas. How have you all been? I thought I would have more time to check in but, as usual, life gets in the way. Busy week of traveling coming up. We are driving to PA to drop off the pets and then heading on to Ohio to catch a flight to Atlanta. Then we reverse and do the same on Sunday.  I love the holidays.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,watch any video's



No dang it ! To much chit going on around here! LOL Bet I will today !! Send the OL shopping and lock the doors ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Mornin Jim,,snow for xmass out there yet ??
> 
> talking to a friend in sycuse this mornin,had some snow but gone.



Not yet, forecast says there might be some. Be nice to have some of that for Christmas. You guys are about in the same boat aren't you?


----------



## roncoinc

Find your chances of hitting a deer | WMUR Home - News

your chances in your state of hitting a deer with a car.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> The ONLY reason i'm working on it is because if i make it nice looking and get it running some koolaid drinker will pay FAR more than the POS is worth
> and i will recycle the funds into some worth while projects and have no guilt about the cost of parts for them,as in MULTIPLE saws
> maybe get a 9010 out of it !!!
> Couple parts from John,,hopfully Scott ??
> and the $20 starter,paint and labor is all thats invested.
> 
> now Scot wont gimme parts !!



What parts are you needing. I have 2 recoils for it both styles but by the time I found them you bought from someone else. I don't have the AV bolt. What else you need I have a few other parts but not many left. I have built 4 and sold 3 over the years.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Not yet, forecast says there might be some. Be nice to have some of that for Christmas. You guys are about in the same boat aren't you?



North of me may get some tis weekend.
tis part not much chance


----------



## sefh3

My mother in law asked if she could keep the kids on Friday night. She had a day schedule to bake cookies with them. She called yesterday. We had 10 dozen cut out cookies and are still frosting them. My son gets on the phone, Daddy, I made you one that is orange and white, just like the chainsaws you have. Priceless!!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Not yet, forecast says there might be some. Be nice to have some of that for Christmas. You guys are about in the same boat aren't you?



You just keep all that chit up there !! I don't want to even see it !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Find your chances of hitting a deer | WMUR Home - News
> 
> your chances in your state of hitting a deer with a car.



Where is the one with chances of hitting a deer in my driveway?


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Mornin' fellas. How have you all been? I thought I would have more time to check in but, as usual, life gets in the way. Busy week of traveling coming up. We are driving to PA to drop off the pets and then heading on to Ohio to catch a flight to Atlanta. Then we reverse and do the same on Sunday.  I love the holidays.




Hey Lee.......Looks like we won't get to catch up before Christmas.......Busy as all get out...to bad it wasn't making $$$$!! I gotta be in Orono Fri morning (21st) but I suspect you guys will be long gone by then.....How's mom doing??


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Hey Lee.......Looks like we won't get to catch up before Christmas.......Busy as all get out...to bad it wasn't making $$$$!! I gotta be in Orono Fri morning (21st) but I suspect you guys will be long gone by then.....How's mom doing??



Yeah we will be in Atlanta on Friday morning. We will have to try for after the new year.  I don't know how things get so busy this time of year, but they always do. Mom is doing great and is anxiously awaiting her first grandchild. She had surgery to fix the heart problem and is doing much better. Moving the daughter home this weekend? Orono is a much better place when all the students are gone.  

Ballantine's in January?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> What parts are you needing. I have 2 recoils for it both styles but by the time I found them you bought from someone else. I don't have the AV bolt. What else you need I have a few other parts but not many left. I have built 4 and sold 3 over the years.



Inner bar plate.
chain catcher, ( i have the bolt ).
and tank to case ground strap ??
wth is that ?? didnt see one,can make one ?
where it go ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

No time for sleeping when the temp gets this cold, water lines start freezing up especially during the first real cold freeze. Simple solution is a working heater tape, "working" is the key word....LOL


----------



## dancan

Or plugged in LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Oopss,,forgot again.
got a call yestday from somebody has a friend i sold a couple saws to.
he told his friend i collect junk saws.
guy that called needs a saw fixed(tuned) and will part with an 041 he said was for parts,a running 031 he was using last week but is to big and clunky for him.
and another saw or two,i forget.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Yeah we will be in Atlanta on Friday morning. We will have to try for after the new year.  I don't know how things get so busy this time of year, but they always do. Mom is doing great and is anxiously awaiting her first grandchild. She had surgery to fix the heart problem and is doing much better. Moving the daughter home this weekend? Orono is a much better place when all the students are gone.
> .
> Ballantine's in January?



Ballantines in Jan sounds good to me!! I was actually asking about the "New" mom...LOL!! ...but am also glad to hear your mom is doing well too. Heart surgery these days is commonplace and they really know what they're doing..takes care of possible problems before they get out of hand. Yes gotta pick up the daughter Fri morning...was planning on Wed night but she called yesterday and says she needs Wed night after her last final to pack and clean......I asked "partying???"...she assured me "Not"....I said "Right" ....LOLOL!!!!

Travel safe you guys and have a wonderful time over Holidays!!!


P.S. Dan sent me down a case of Keiths IPA a month ago or so and I stashed a 6 pk for when you came down or I went up......but......a couple Fri nights ago another friend (Danny) stopped by the shop with a 12 pk of PBR...when we finished those neither wanted to drive to the store and in our impaired state raped the stash...completely.....Sorry........:msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ballantines in Jan sounds good to me!! I was actually asking about the "New" mom...LOL!! ...but am also glad to hear your mom is doing well too. Heart surgery these days is commonplace and they really know what they're doing..takes care of possible problems before they get out of hand. Yes gotta pick up the daughter Fri morning...was planning on Wed night but she called yesterday and says she needs Wed night after her last final to pack and clean......I asked "partying???"...she assured me "Not"....I said "Right" ....LOLOL!!!!
> 
> Travel safe you guys and have a wonderful time over Holidays!!!
> 
> 
> P.S. Dan sent me down a case of Keiths IPA a month ago or so and I stashed a 6 pk for when you came down or I went up......but......a couple Fri nights ago another friend (Danny) stopped by the shop with a 12 pk of PBR...when we finished those neither wanted to drive to the store and in our impaired state raped the stash...completely.....Sorry........:msp_sad:



Your just No good,,nope not good at all..
not good.
not at all


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Oopss,,forgot again.
> got a call yestday from somebody has a friend i sold a couple saws to.
> he told his friend i collect junk saws.
> guy that called needs a saw fixed(tuned) and will part with an 041 he said was for parts,a running 031 he was using last week but is to big and clunky for him.
> and another saw or two,i forget.



Keep me in mind of the 041 parts saw. I'm needing the rear handle for one.
I'll check on the bar guide, I have a stack of them so I will look tonight. Chain catcher, maybe.
I never understood the grounding strap on those either.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Keep me in mind of the 041 parts saw. I'm needing the rear handle for one.
> I'll check on the bar guide, I have a stack of them so I will look tonight. Chain catcher, maybe.
> I never understood the grounding strap on those either.



You ever SEE a grounding strap ?
does the IPL show one ? i cant find it ?

will see whats with the 041 for sure.


----------



## sefh3

Cantdog said:


> Ballantines in Jan sounds good to me!! I was actually asking about the "New" mom...LOL!! ...but am also glad to hear your mom is doing well too. Heart surgery these days is commonplace and they really know what they're doing..takes care of possible problems before they get out of hand. Yes gotta pick up the daughter Fri morning...was planning on Wed night but she called yesterday and says she needs Wed night after her last final to pack and clean......I asked "partying???"...she assured me "Not"....I said "Right" ....LOLOL!!!!
> 
> Travel safe you guys and have a wonderful time over Holidays!!!
> 
> 
> P.S. Dan sent me down a case of Keiths IPA a month ago or so and I stashed a 6 pk for when you came down or I went up......but......a couple Fri nights ago another friend (Danny) stopped by the shop with a 12 pk of PBR...when we finished those neither wanted to drive to the store and in our impaired state raped the stash...completely.....Sorry........:msp_sad:



Now the real question is would she tell you the truth???? The last day after exams is usually planned for parties.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Ballantines in Jan sounds good to me!! I was actually asking about the "New" mom...LOL!! ...but am also glad to hear your mom is doing well too. Heart surgery these days is commonplace and they really know what they're doing..takes care of possible problems before they get out of hand. Yes gotta pick up the daughter Fri morning...was planning on Wed night but she called yesterday and says she needs Wed night after her last final to pack and clean......I asked "partying???"...she assured me "Not"....I said "Right" ....LOLOL!!!!
> 
> Travel safe you guys and have a wonderful time over Holidays!!!
> 
> 
> P.S. Dan sent me down a case of Keiths IPA a month ago or so and I stashed a 6 pk for when you came down or I went up......but......a couple Fri nights ago another friend (Danny) stopped by the shop with a 12 pk of PBR...when we finished those neither wanted to drive to the store and in our impaired state raped the stash...completely.....Sorry........:msp_sad:




Ohhh, that mom! She is doing good too! I couldn't remember if I was talking about my mom's problems at the GTG or not. Kelly is doing really well, just getting cranky that she is gaining so much weight. She looks great, but I don't know what she was expecting. Getting pregnant isn't known for its weight loss. 

No worries on the IPA, I would have done the same or not told you about it at all.   I will have some Yuengling when I get back though, so we can dive into that.


----------



## AU_K2500

Well. 12 pages of nonsense is what I get for taking the night off. At least there was some saw talk! Thanks Ron. 

OL thought it would be fun to ride down to Athens TX....there's a drive through light show. Now in no expert but this place was HORRIBLE!!! It didn't help that I was spoiled by call away gardens growing up.....I'll go find a link. But this place in Athens..........wow......it was like a nightmare. I gladly paid my money to get the heck out!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Your just No good,,nope not good at all..
> not good.
> not at all




I TRY to be good...really I do...

but...but.....I ...failed.....

Anyone know where this road goes???? It looks to be paved with....good intentions........it's got a passing lane too!!!...LOL!!!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> You ever SEE a grounding strap ?
> does the IPL show one ? i cant find it ?
> 
> will see whats with the 041 for sure.



Look here at #23.


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> Now the real question is would she tell you the truth???? The last day after exams is usually planned for parties.



LOL I expected as much..however I do have to pick her up early Fri morning.......hard to hide a hangover from ol' Dad......LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Look here at #23.



this one didnt have that !!
easy enuf to make one 
should be no prob finding a place on motor to attach.
steal IPL's dont show you were stuff goes


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Look here at #23.



That shows TWO #23's !! LOL !! 
one a wire and one a screw !


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> this one didnt have that !!
> easy enuf to make one
> should be no prob finding a place on motor to attach.
> steal IPL's dont show you were stuff goes



Sometimes you have to use your imagination. IPL are not the best that's for sure.
When you get into the new saws they are better but the olders one are not the best.


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,cut any wood with the pullon ??


----------



## Cantdog

Off to the woods I go.....gotta cut and forward to the shop enough dry standing dead and blow downs to power the shop for the next week...hard enough to get around in there without tearing up the ground now......got 'em all picked out......I think the 521EV will be the saw of choice today.....love those heated handles!!!...Later....


----------



## roncoinc

Scott,,ipl dont show clutch cover spike either ??
got the inner one,would like the outer one,Marky ??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Off to the woods I go.....gotta cut and forward to the shop enough dry standing dead and blow downs to power the shop for the next week...hard enough to get around in there without tearing up the ground now......got 'em all picked out......I think the 521EV will be the saw of choice today.....love those heated handles!!!...Later....



Have fun and be careful !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,cut any wood with the pullon ??



Not yet Ron.....meant to order a batch of carb kits last week......don't have any kits for the HU......get 'em coming this week for sure ...need others too!! Other than a kit and a chain sharpening I think she's ready to go......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Not yet Ron.....meant to order a batch of carb kits last week......don't have any kits for the HU......get 'em coming this week for sure ...need others too!! Other than a kit and a chain sharpening I think she's ready to go......



I ordered some kits last nite,can never have enuf around :msp_unsure:

also ordered some more starter rope,have #4.5 and i "think" #5.5,so ordered #5..


----------



## tbone75

The OL brought home 2 more of them little Christmas trees for me to put together. LOL Thought I got out of that ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Scott,,ipl dont show clutch cover spike either ??
> got the inner one,would like the outer one,Marky ??



Would the 044/066 series fit? If not I need a pattern. Basicly the bolt pattern and profile for case and cover and how far they are offset from each other, them you just match up the spikes and viola!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I ordered some kits last nite,can never have enuf around :msp_unsure:
> 
> also ordered some more starter rope,have #4.5 and i "think" #5.5,so ordered #5..



4.5 is all I have,need to get some others too.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Would the 044/066 series fit? If not I need a pattern. Basicly the bolt pattern and profile for case and cover and how far they are offset from each other, them you just match up the spikes and viola!



I need a set for this 394,never did get any. LOL Need to look around here,may have a set on the other one to copy.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I need a set for this 394,never did get any. LOL Need to look around here,may have a set on the other one to copy.



You know the drill. Just get me a pattern. I'll do then rest


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Would the 044/066 series fit? If not I need a pattern. Basicly the bolt pattern and profile for case and cover and how far they are offset from each other, them you just match up the spikes and viola!



Mine doesn't have spikes on either side. I do have set from an 046 so I'll check the pattern out tonight.


----------



## roncoinc

Scott,,inner and outer spikes the same on 056 ?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Mine doesn't have spikes on either side. I do have set from an 046 so I'll check the pattern out tonight.



looking on the bay,,sez 041/046/056 same ?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You know the drill. Just get me a pattern. I'll do then rest



Thanks Mark ! I will do that sometime here,no hurry. I haven't even started the saw yet ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> looking on the bay,,sez 041/046/056 same ?



Small, stock, large?


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> I ordered some kits last nite,can never have enuf around :msp_unsure:
> 
> also ordered some more starter rope,have #4.5 and i "think" #5.5,so ordered #5..



I'm in need of 5m too. Can you pm me or post the link of the roll you bought? Searching is not my computers best quality.


----------



## tbone75

My plans just got changed for the day ! OL says we are going phone shopping,chit !:msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I'm in need of 5m too. Can you pm me or post the link of the roll you bought? Searching is not my computers best quality.



Thought he would do that already? LOL I know he already found the best deal on it ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I'm in need of 5m too. Can you pm me or post the link of the roll you bought? Searching is not my computers best quality.



I ordered it from amazon.
was $20 more for a 200ft roll than the bay but with amazon prime it's free shipping and two day delivery

otherwise ebay,search " starter rope #5 "


----------



## sefh3

Just for you Ron I went and looked at mine.
The inner and outer of the 056 both take the same pattern as the inner for the 046.

Hint hint Mark.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> I ordered it from amazon.
> was $20 more for a 200ft roll than the bay but with amazon prime it's free shipping and two day delivery
> 
> otherwise ebay,search " starter rope #5 "



TWO dollars more !! LOL !


----------



## sefh3

sefh3 said:


> Just for you Ron I went and looked at mine.
> The inner and outer of the 056 both take the same pattern as the inner for the 046.
> 
> Hint hint Mark.



i think Ron would like standard instead the large spikes.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TWO dollars more !! LOL !



Was wondering about 20 bucks more? LOL


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> I ordered it from amazon.
> was $20 more for a 200ft roll than the bay but with amazon prime it's free shipping and two day delivery
> 
> otherwise ebay,search " starter rope #5 "



I always forget about Amazon.


----------



## sefh3

It's a good thing I think my system is slow on epay but after 15 minutes I found this
Chain Saw Starter Rope 5 mm 5 32" x 200' Fits All Large Chain Saws 200' Roll | eBay
Good deal???


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> My plans just got changed for the day ! OL says we are going phone shopping,chit !:msp_sad:



Don't forget to look for that thing Dan was talking about. That is I'm assuming cell phone shopping??


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> It's a good thing I think my system is slow on epay but after 15 minutes I found this
> Chain Saw Starter Rope 5 mm 5 32" x 200' Fits All Large Chain Saws 200' Roll | eBay
> Good deal???



When searching at the top right check off lowest price first


----------



## roncoinc

Going down to the shop to check on this spike thing more !


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Going down to the shop to check on this spike thing more !



As soon as i get dressed


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> When searching at the top right check off lowest price first



I did. The was the cheapest for 200ft.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> As soon as i get dressed



That always helps.


----------



## AU_K2500

View attachment 267931

Kinda nervous about this


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> View attachment 267931
> 
> Kinda nervous about this


----------



## dancan

Makes good Nachos , I think .


----------



## roncoinc

Had to leave my coat outside last nite,spilled gas on it.
now have to warm it up so i can go out !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


>



What's it good on?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> What's it good on?



Your tongue !!


----------



## roncoinc

041 spike IS the same as 056


----------



## roncoinc

Mark,,what do you have for patters ??
dont think 044/066 work ?


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,what do you have for patters ??
> dont think 044/066 work ?



You didn't read my post did you???


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,what do you have for patters ??
> dont think 044/066 work ?



I just have three sizes for the 044.....but like I said all I need is a pattern. Several people I'm here have some that I've cut....they can attest to my accuracy.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Just for you Ron I went and looked at mine.
> The inner and outer of the 056 both take the same pattern as the inner for the 046.
> 
> Hint hint Mark.



Scott,this the post i didnt read ??


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> You didn't read my post did you???



I missed that one. I'll put the order in on Monday. Need to know what size you want, ron


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I missed that one. I'll put the order in on Monday. Need to know what size you want, ron



going to send you an email with a picture.


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> View attachment 267931
> 
> Kinda nervous about this



It'll be ok....:msp_scared:


If any of you guys need 045av parts I have some, good igntion, carb and so on. The cylinder on the saw is about worn through the plating and that saw just doesn't crank my tractor. The clutch cover is shot, I do have a new clutch for the saw though.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> going to send you an email with a picture.



Scent


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> It'll be ok....:msp_scared:
> 
> 
> If any of you guys need 045av parts I have some, good igntion, carb and so on. The cylinder on the saw is about worn through the plating and that saw just doesn't crank my tractor. The clutch cover is shot, I do have a new clutch for the saw though.



NOW ya tell us !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Find your chances of hitting a deer | WMUR Home - News
> 
> your chances in your state of hitting a deer with a car.



I don't even have to look........bout 100% chance here!!!!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## farrell

Finished Christmas shopping for the wife this morning! Glad that headache is done!!!!!

Then went and got few groceries and took the kids out to lunch!


----------



## tbone75

Back from phone shopping,bought 2 ! Walmart straight talk stuff is cheapest of all of them. 45 a month for unlimited everything,per phone. Paying more than that for what I have now with no web and nothing unlimited. Just the upfront cost sucks,390.00 for 2 smartass phones! But saves money in the long run.


----------



## tbone75

Think I found that internet stuff Dan talked about. Something walmart had,just a little box looking thing for 85.00 then 60 a month I think? Pay as you go thing. Not likely it would work where I live?


----------



## tbone75

Now to try getting these phones turned on? Bet this is fun !!


----------



## little possum

Christmas! Only shopping I have done is for me! Haha Things that go bang!
Was in 2 different shops yesterday, there were people filling out paperwork the whole time! 

John Or Rob, either of yall ever worked over a laminate stock?


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Christmas! Only shopping I have done is for me! Haha Things that go bang!
> Was in 2 different shops yesterday, there were people filling out paperwork the whole time!
> 
> John Or Rob, either of yall ever worked over a laminate stock?



I haven't,but made several knife handles out of the stuff. Hard a hell to work down ! LOL

You don't put any finish on them,that is already in the wood,just sand and buff !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I don't even have to look........bout 100% chance here!!!!!!:msp_scared:



My average is about 2 a year ! LOL I am 53,hit some where around 40 deer since I have been on the road ! LOL The most I got in one year has been 5, managed to get 2 in one day before ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Back from phone shopping,bought 2 ! Walmart straight talk stuff is cheapest of all of them. 45 a month for unlimited everything,per phone. Paying more than that for what I have now with no web and nothing unlimited. Just the upfront cost sucks,390.00 for 2 smartass phones! But saves money in the long run.



If you have a laptop, you can turn your phone into a wifi hot spot and use it for internet on a laptop. That would give you high speed internet and you'd be able to watch videos.

BTW, should I be worried that it's my daughter who wants to spend the day in the shop with me and not the boy? I know they're little, but....just saying .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My average is about 2 a year ! LOL I am 53,hit some where around 40 deer since I have been on the road ! LOL The most I got in one year has been 5, managed to get 2 in one day before ! LOL



I never hit a deer.
i know people that have hit MOOSE !
some dont live thru it


----------



## tbone75

Gun and ammo sales will be through the roof !


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I never hit a deer.
> i know people that have hit MOOSE !
> some dont live thru it



I remember reading somewhere that Saabs were designed to withstand moose accidents. It was something along the lines of the hood shape as well as the windshield.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Gun and ammo sales will be through the roof !



What makes you think that?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I never hit a deer.
> i know people that have hit MOOSE !
> some dont live thru it



Don't ever want to hit a Moose ! Not many live through that !

Come on down here Ron,I will show you how to hit deer ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Back to work for me.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> What makes you think that?



This last shooting,already talk of new gun laws.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> If you have a laptop, you can turn your phone into a wifi hot spot and use it for internet on a laptop. That would give you high speed internet and you'd be able to watch videos.
> 
> BTW, should I be worried that it's my daughter who wants to spend the day in the shop with me and not the boy? I know they're little, but....just saying .



Nothing wrong with that ! Lots of women like saws,and lots of guys who don't .


----------



## tbone75

I have been hit by as many deer as I have hit too ! The last one darn near rolled my Geo Tracker ! LOL Right in the passenger door !


----------



## tbone75

Going to try and set these phones up? LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I never hit a deer.
> i know people that have hit MOOSE !
> some dont live thru it



Moose collision = Bad things
Moose legs are long , when they get hit the body is higher than most hoods so the tend to end up in the passenger compartment .


----------



## roncoinc

Guy showed up and gave me this.

has the handguard i wanted for my good one


----------



## roncoinc

MARK TEST


" 1. Remove the top cover on the saw to expose the spark plug.
2. Remove the spark plug.
3. Place the sparkplug wire onto the sparkplug but do not install the spark plug into the cylinder, leave it dangling loose.
4. Hold the metal threaded part of the spark plug in one hand and pull the saw over with the other.
5. If you feel a shock the ignition works
Sometimes I use this method in high light situations when I can’t see the spark directly. It gives a very positive yes or no result. "


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> This last shooting,already talk of new gun laws.



That will make it a little tougher. I just wish there was a way to keep them out of the hands of people like that without making the rest of us pay for it. The problem is that if they take them away from everybody who obeys the laws then that only leaves the criminals with them, right now at least as long as honest people own them then it deters a little bit of nonsense from the criminals. This last deal is the worst thing I think I have ever heard of, maybe it will create a little better security at schools. Mary and I were talking last night and it's crazy how easy it is to walk into a school for anybody. The school Wyatt goes to has all the doors unlocked all day long. Too bad we have to live like that but this is turning into a crazy world to live in and the values that used to be there aren't there any more. The family system in this country and all over the world has gone to hell, the media focuses so much on these mass shooters that they are making them look glamorous to people who are having problems. If I had my way then there would not be a word spoken about the people who do that, instead they ought to be paying attention to the poor f'ers who just had their lives ripped to shreds. These people become close to celebrity status people, to me that is f'ed up in the worst way...sorry for the rant.


----------



## roncoinc

>> A LITTLE GUN HISTORY...
>>
>> In 1929, the Soviet Union established gun control.
From 1929 to 1953,
>> about 20 million dissidents, unable to defend themselves, were rounded
>> up and exterminated.
>> ------------------------------
>>
>> In 1911, Turkey established gun control.
From 1915 to 1917, 1.5 million
>> Armenians, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up and
>> exterminated.
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>>
>> Germany established gun control in 1938 and from 1939 to 1945,
>> a total of 13 million Jews and others who were unable to defend
>> themselves
>> were rounded up and exterminated.
>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>>
>> China established gun control in 1935.
From 1948 to 1952, 20 million
>> political dissidents, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up and
>> exterminated.
>>
>> ***********************************************************
>>
>> Guatemala established gun control in 1964.
From 1964 to 1981, 100,000
>> Mayan Indians, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up and
>> exterminated.
>>
>> %%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%
>>
>> Uganda established gun control in 1970.
From 1971 to 1979, 300,000
>> Christians, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up and
>> exterminated.
>>
>> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
>>
>> Cambodia established gun control in 1956.
From 1975 to 1977, one
>> million educated people, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up
>> and exterminated.
>> -----------------------------
>>
>> Defenseless people rounded up and exterminated in the 20th
>> Century because of gun control: 56 million.
>>
>>
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
>> ---------
>>
>> You won't see this data on the U.S. evening news, or hear politicians
>> disseminating this information.
>>
>> Guns in the hands of honest citizens save lives and property and, yes,
>> gun-control laws adversely affect only the law-abiding citizens.
>>
>> Take note my fellow Americans, before it's too late.!!!
>>
>> The next time someone talks in favor of gun control, please remind them
>> of this history lesson.
>>
>> With guns, we are 'citizens'. Without them, we are 'subjects'.
>>
>> During WW II the Japanese decided not to invade America because they
>> knew most Americans were ARMED.!!!
>>
>> If you value your freedom, please spread this Anti Gun-Control message
>> to all of your friends.!!!
>>
>>
>> The purpose of fighting is to win.
>> There is no possible victory in defense.
>> The sword is more important than the shield, and skill is more
>> important than either.
>> The final weapon is the brain.
>> All else is supplemental.
>>
>> SWITZERLAND ISSUES EVERY HOUSEHOLD A GUN.!!!
>>
>> SWITZERLAND'S GOVERNMENT TRAINS EVERY ADULT, TO WHOM THEY ISSUE A
>> RIFLE.!!!
>> .
>> SWITZERLAND HAS THE LOWEST GUN RELATED CRIME RATE OF ANY CIVILIZED
>> COUNTRY
>> IN THE WORLD.!!!
>>
>> IT'S A NO BRAINER.!!! DON'T LET OUR GOVERNMENT WASTE MILLIONS OF OUR TAX
>> DOLLARS IN AN EFFORT TO MAKE ALL LAW ABIDING CITIZENS BE EASY TARGETS.
>>
>> I'm a firm believer in the 2nd. Amendment.!!!
>> If you are too, please forward.
>>


----------



## AU_K2500

Not sure what all the hoop and holler is about this cheese....I mean its good but nothing magical. Back to the store for some summer sausage.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Not sure what all the hoop and holler is about this cheese....I mean its good but nothing magical. Back to the store for some summer sausage.



Thats it.,, GOOD cheese 

not yellow stuff in a block or pre wrapped slices.
GOOD cheese


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> My average is about 2 a year ! LOL I am 53,hit some where around 40 deer since I have been on the road ! LOL The most I got in one year has been 5, managed to get 2 in one day before ! LOL



I have hit 10 or 12 since I started driving and the wife has hit two!
I hit two at once one time!!


----------



## jimdad07

That was an excellent article you posted Ron. I need to get back to working on saws soon, I need to have saw stuff to talk about when I'm here.


----------



## roncoinc

Ahhh,what a wonderfull day 

snowing outside.

I'm inside,78 deg with woodstove going and plenty wood.

FOOTBALL all day,and beer  and dubliner and crackers and sacks.

Venison stew simmering on the woodstove for supper later.

content as a clam at high tide


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Ahhh,what a wonderfull day
> 
> snowing outside.
> 
> I'm inside,78 deg with woodstove going and plenty wood.
> 
> FOOTBALL all day,and beer  and dubliner and crackers and sacks.
> 
> Venison stew simmering on the woodstove for supper later.
> 
> content as a clam at high tide



No snow. But we had Dubliner and crackers, and there's a pork roast in the crock pot. Mmmm.. house smells delicious!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Think I just found a 359 jug in the shop, there is quite a bit of transfer on the exhaust side but it looks like I can salvage it. I have a crankcase and maybe some other parts for it...I think I have enough here minus the piston to build one. Could be fun, I haven't built a saw since last winter. This thing looks like a dream to port also, I really like the transfer covers on the outside...this cylinder also has a decomp valve that is set up but I can replace that easily enough. Sorry Jerry and Scott, but I need my fix. I am going to stink for weeks on this deal, ps: anybody have an IPL so I can scrounge through the attic parts department above the shop?


----------



## AU_K2500

What's the best way to patch a hole in a muffler. Back half of the 024 muffler has a pea sized hole from rust... is there a good way to patch with out a welder.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Think I just found a 359 jug in the shop, there is quite a bit of transfer on the exhaust side but it looks like I can salvage it. I have a crankcase and maybe some other parts for it...I think I have enough here minus the piston to build one. Could be fun, I haven't built a saw since last winter. This thing looks like a dream to port also, I really like the transfer covers on the outside...this cylinder also has a decomp valve that is set up but I can replace that easily enough. Sorry Jerry and Scott, but I need my fix. I am going to stink for weeks on this deal, ps: anybody have an IPL so I can scrounge through the attic parts department above the shop?



chainsawr.com

ipl's


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> chainsawr.com
> 
> ipl's



http://s30387.gridserver.com/partsDiagrams/Husqvarna 359 and 357xp.pdf


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> What's the best way to patch a hole in a muffler. Back half of the 024 muffler has a pea sized hole from rust... is there a good way to patch with out a welder.



Stihl 024 MS240 & 026 MS260 replacement muffler


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks Ron, I always forget about that site.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Stihl 024 MS240 & 026 MS260 replacement muffler



Soooo........ not worth patching?


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Soooo........ not worth patching?



I wouldn't, the metal is very thin as it is and once you get one spot you are bound to get another. Better to bite the bullet and find a new or used one.


----------



## jimdad07

There are a ton of parts for those saws on flea bay. Boiling the cylinder right now, I'll split the crankcase probably too and go soup to nuts on it.


----------



## tbone75

Checking in before I go HIDE ! 

#1- Squeelers are playing. LOL

#2 - Can't get away from people !!

#3- Can't get anything done !!

Its even a not so bad day I could do something !! If they would leave me alone !!



:ah:


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> There are a ton of parts for those saws on flea bay. Boiling the cylinder right now, I'll split the crankcase probably too and go soup to nuts on it.



Boiling the cylinder? Soup to nuts?


----------



## jimdad07

Helps with smell.


----------



## jimdad07

Looks like I am lacking a clutch cover and recoil. Not seeing a carb in any of the boxes I am coming across but I have more to look through. I think I might have a coil for it, looks like Mary really picked this one over. Half the fun I guess.


----------



## roncoinc

Jim,,, you say 045 parts ??


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Jim,,, you say 045 parts ??



Yup, what would do you need?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Checking in before I go HIDE !
> 
> #1- Squeelers are playing. LOL
> 
> #2 - Can't get away from people !!
> 
> #3- Can't get anything done !!
> 
> Its even a not so bad day I could do something !! If they would leave me alone !!
> 
> :ah:




GO COWGIRLS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ten to ZIP !! LOL !!

squeelers squeeling now !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Yup, what would do you need?



I think Scott is going to check but,,
inner bar plate and chain catcher so far.


----------



## roncoinc

Anybody need a starter for a 266 ?
SE or XP label..


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Anybody need a starter for a 266 ?
> SE or XP label..



your just showing 0ff your snow.....:msp_mad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Anybody need a starter for a 266 ?
> SE or XP label..



Nada, only have one 266XP and it don`t ever get used,

[video]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-016leH2BHTg/SINBEn9cuvI/AAAAAAAAAqk/cHh50MDyhfA/s576/IMG_1972.jpg?gl=US[/video]


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> your just showing 0ff your snow.....:msp_mad:



It will soon be yellow snow....LOL


----------



## dancan

It's not in English but it's got bacon and looks tasty LOL

[video=youtube_share;lndMekpNqI4]http://youtu.be/lndMekpNqI4[/video]


Bacon is an essential tool for working on chainsaws right ???
Sorry John , no movie for you


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> It will soon be yellow snow....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


>



very nice, see how the snow is really clean around that stihl....lol


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> I remember reading somewhere that Saabs were designed to withstand moose accidents. It was something along the lines of the hood shape as well as the windshield.




Saabs are very safe collision wise...animals....trees/poles...rollover....other cars etc. They are built for it!! Ol hit deer 50mph...not a little deer either.....didn't even activate the airbags...$6800 damage no injuries....not good for the deer.....no money could fix it....Oh yeah...same Saab.......LOL!!


----------



## farrell

Hey John!

We are sneaking up on the odometer rolling over!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> very nice, see how the snow is really clean around that stihl....lol



Thats what we call.

" a pee hole in the snow "

LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Hey John!
> 
> We are sneaking up on the odometer rolling over!



77 pages to go ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Went out and hunted down a tree, cut it down with an 026, hauled it home, put it up in its stand and wound the lights on it. Got the thing all decorated and some lights up outside. Time for a break.


----------



## dancan

77 pages to go with the same outcome .....Stihl's are the better saw .


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


>




Ok.......I get it....self portrait....cool.... I guess..if you're into that kinda (Stihl) thing.....disapointment is growing Ron........jus sayin...cause you're the disser and all....some expect more..................................................dissing..... an stuff...................rather than restoring.......sumpin you should be dissin.....an all... ya know ...I meen.....


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> 77 pages to go with the same outcome .....Stihl's are the better saw .



Into the pain killers again ??


----------



## Cantdog

OK That does look a lot like Ron...no kiddin....not just being meen....well..maybe a little....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ok.......I get it....self portrait....cool.... I guess..if you're into that kinda (Stihl) thing.....disapointment is growing Ron........jus sayin...cause you're the disser and all....some expect more..................................................dissing..... an stuff...................rather than restoring.......sumpin you should be dissin.....an all... ya know ...I meen.....



Tha saw lives in a forign country now


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> OK That does look a lot like Ron...no kiddin....not just being meen....well..maybe a little....



Same color beard !! :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

heres a pic for Robin


----------



## 8433jeff

Cantdog said:


> Ok.......I get it....self portrait....cool.... I guess..if you're into that kinda (Stihl) thing.....disapointment is growing Ron........jus sayin...cause you're the disser and all....some expect more..................................................dissing..... an stuff...................rather than restoring.......sumpin you should be dissin.....an all... ya know ...I meen.....



Shhhhhhhhh. The force is strong in that one, the bad orange level going down, the creamsickle juice is starting to course through his veins.

That would make a nice avatar for him.


----------



## roncoinc

John ??


JOHN ???
JOHN !!!!!!

hehee,,hiding downstairs 

baby ben and the squeelers LOST LOL!!!!!!! LOL!!!!! LOL !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

8433jeff said:


> Shhhhhhhhh. The force is strong in that one, the bad orange level going down, the creamsickle juice is starting to course through his veins.
> 
> That would make a nice avatar for him.



Phhttpthh !


----------



## Cantdog

Sorry...had to make a beer/bread run....where were we?? Kickoff........waiting......waiting......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Sorry...had to make a beer/bread run....where were we?? Kickoff........waiting......waiting......



1/2 hour !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> 1/2 hour !!




Arrgggg........shoulda bought more beer.........................


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, Stihl`s the best, SD and Pioneer fill out the rest,whatever else is out there for supposed chainaws are just fodder or landfill.....LOL....should be good for 77 more pages....let er fly....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Arrgggg........shoulda bought more beer.........................



I got an 18 pack in case ya run out


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, Stihl`s the best, SD and Pioneer fill out the rest,whatever else is out there for supposed chainaws are just fodder or landfill.....LOL....should be good for 77 more pages....let er fly....



Uh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Robin .. ???? .....,,,,,,,,,, i think somebody gotinta yur green beer,,,,,,,,, ???????? ,,,,,,,,,,, he's actin kinda funny ???????????? ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone got their tree up and decorated?? What saw did you use to cut it down?


----------



## pioneerguy600

What is the best chain for cutting Christmas trees??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I got an 18 pack in case ya run out




Guess I'm Ok...Thanks anyway...can always shift to 'ol #7...or capt'ns....or Mt gay...or (White) Whine if the Pats get behind...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

What is the best oil to use on the bar when cutting Christmas trees.?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Uh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Robin .. ???? .....,,,,,,,,,, i think somebody gotinta yur green beer,,,,,,,,, ???????? ,,,,,,,,,,, he's actin kinda funny ???????????? ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.........





Yep I've seen it before.......gotta be careful until you work up a resistance.......to much to quick....and ya say funny things....couple more and ya puke.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Motor oil, its all I run in my saws....works good in the gas too. 1:1 mix.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What angles should I use when hand filing chains. Should they be the same for .325, .375 and .404??


----------



## pioneerguy600

What is the best sparkplug for my 35cc chainsaw, its red n black?


----------



## sefh3

Robin
Hurry up and go get more beer. The Pres is speaking and going to change over at 9 to him instead of football.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> What is the best chain for cutting Christmas trees??



You need at least an 046 with a 32" bar to cut the tree.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What would be the best bar length for cutting small trees like 3"-4" dia near ground with a 33-35cc chainsaw?


----------



## sefh3

Why does my saw run better in the winter than summer.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Everyone got their tree up and decorated?? What saw did you use to cut it down?




Yes...tree up....not decorated..........Jonsereds 521EV......Warm sticky hands.....LOL!!



pioneerguy600 said:


> What is the best chain for cutting Christmas trees??



Sharp is good but not a deal killer........small softwood after all......



pioneerguy600 said:


> What is the best oil to use on the bar when cutting Christmas trees.?



Most fun I've had was using Maiden Oil.....was quite a while ago though....but I stihl remember.....NOT the same as my first answer...LOL!!


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> What would be the best bar length for cutting small trees like 3"-4" dia near ground with a 33-35cc chainsaw?



Why does my saw bog when cutting. 35cc saw and 28" bar and chain.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Would 1/4" chain be better than .325 on a 33-35cc chainsaw of some make I am not shure?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Why does my saw bog when cutting. 35cc saw and 28" bar and chain.



Shat ,..it shouldn`t, my Stihl 024 ported, modded and running a blower will handle a 36" with no problem, full comp chisel to.


----------



## pioneerguy600

If I file my own chains will they be sharper than if you file them for me?


----------



## roncoinc

Robin !!

when the games inturupted at 9 pm go here !! 

NBC Sports


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> Robin
> Hurry up and go get more beer. The Pres is speaking and going to change over at 9 to him instead of football.




I guess I'm good.....as stated before.......I have alternatives........And I gotta listen......and see for myself.....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin !!
> 
> when the games inturupted at 9 pm go here !!
> 
> NBC Sports




LOL Ron the OL is already ready there!!!! LOLOLOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

If I leave my saw out in the rain will it ever start again? I mean will the ignition be ruined or the cylinder fill full of water??


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> If I leave my saw out in the rain will it ever start again? I mean will the ignition be ruined or the cylinder fill full of water??



I'm sorrry ....if it's one of your stihls........yes to both questions.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

When I take my 090 out to the tree farm I can`t find any Christmas trees, seems they all pull up roots and run off. How can I prevent this from happening?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I'm sorrry ....if it's one of your stihls........yes to both questions.......



Durn,..thought so....Sparky ,want another saw??


----------



## pioneerguy600

I ran bar oil in my fuel tank today by mistake, the saw has great compression now but smokes just a little. Will this hurt my saw?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just got a Yellow saw today, which way does the chain travel, is iit the same as the Red ones?


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Durn,..thought so....Sparky ,want another saw??



Sure.

























Not that one:msp_mad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

How often should I file my chain? I have only cut 30-40 cord of softwood and the chain still cuts, maybe not as fast as when I first got it.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry is on a roll tonight ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I take my 090 out to the tree farm I can`t find any Christmas trees, seems they all pull up roots and run off. How can I prevent this from happening?



No takers huh,...what if I change the bar from 72" down to say a 48", would that help?


----------



## jimdad07

That little top handle Crapsman I got yesterday is blown up. I guess I could get some parts for it, but for now it will go on the back burner, the other projects come first. I found a recoil, filter and carb mounts for that 359 in the shop. The 268 lacks a clutch cover and a p+c swap out. The 266xp is going to be a full out deal, the crank bearing are set up completely plus I am lacking a clutch cover for the saw along with a p+c. I have a Poulan 4000 (I think) that only seems to need a new sprocket. The Jred 920 needs everything. I think those will run enough $$$ for this years saw budget.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry is on a roll tonight ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Heading toward page 77, final destination pg 5000, star date 16/12/12.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No takers huh,...what if I change the bar from 72" down to say a 48", would that help?



Got any 12s for it?


----------



## jimdad07

77 pages you say?


----------



## jimdad07




----------



## jimdad07

uttahere2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a question for ya all? A guy sent me a PM asking where to find the dipstick to check the oil in the crankcase of his Husky 372XPG something. I don`t know much about Huskys so can you guys tell me so I don`t look too stupid, don`t want the guy to think I don`t know anythingthing about saws.


----------



## jimdad07

I just caught one of my Stihls picking on a Wildthing. I think my Dollies were egging them on.

Jerry, you send that 090 down here, I'll have a sit down talk with it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got any 12s for it?



I could make one....:biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got a question for ya all? A guy sent me a PM asking where to find the dipstick to check the oil in the crankcase of his Husky 372XPG something. I don`t know much about Huskys so can you guys tell me so I don`t look too stupid, don`t want the guy to think I don`t know anythingthing about saws.



I think you can find it in the air filter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I just caught one of my Stihls picking on a Wildthing. I think my Dollies were egging them on.
> 
> Jerry, you send that 090 down here, I'll have a sit down talk with it.



John suggested I mount a 12" bar on it, I will try that first....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have the new phones some what working,I can make and receive calls. Other than that I am totally lost !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got a question for ya all? A guy sent me a PM asking where to find the dipstick to check the oil in the crankcase of his Husky 372XPG something. I don`t know much about Huskys so can you guys tell me so I don`t look too stupid, don`t want the guy to think I don`t know anythingthing about saws.



It's attached to the filler plug.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could make one....:biggrin:



Sounds good to me ! Wonder how fast it would cut? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I think you can find it in the air filter.



Got to be certain, any one else, guy`s waiting for an answer.


----------



## Cantdog

Ron.....you got enough TUMS to share?????


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> It's attached to the filler plug.



Whew,..I knew you would know, but, where do I find the filler plug? You know I don`t know much bout Huskys.


----------



## tbone75

This dang smartass phone is getting on my last nerve ! :bang::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whew,..I knew you would know, but, where do I find the filler plug? You know I don`t know much bout Huskys.



Right beside the muffler bearing !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good to me ! Wonder how fast it would cut? LOL



I see you crawled out of the cellar


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> This dang smartass phone is getting on my last nerve ! :bang::bang::bang::bang:



Sorry bud, those things can be complicated, specially when your used to a rotary. 

Where's uncle mongo?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good to me ! Wonder how fast it would cut? LOL



The saw is limited on RPM by a govenor, not likely to cut any faster but would be much lighter.


----------



## tbone75

I think I got on the web,but went to AS it said I had to buy some apple bs !


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Sorry bud, those things can be complicated, specially when your used to a rotary.
> 
> Where's uncle mongo?



I think Uncle Mongo knows those things pretty darn good.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I see you crawled out of the cellar



The house stopped shacking,so thought it must be OK to come out. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I think I got on the web,but went to AS it said I had to buy some apple bs !



I think it's that Tapatalk deal that used to show up when Cliff posted. I am due to get one of them smarta$$ phones at some point, can't wait to be able to peek in here while I'm at work.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The saw is limited on RPM by a govenor, not likely to cut any faster but would be much lighter.



Plug that thing off !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Right beside the muffler bearing !



Ok, so inside of air airfilter, in the filler plug and beside the muffler bearing. Don`t know much about Huskys but that seems a little vague.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,...ok ..the guy just PM ed me again, he has to know where to find that durn dipstick. I told him he should look in the mirror!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,...ok ..the guy just PM ed me again, he has to know where to find that durn dipstick. I told him he should look in the mirror!



I did and didn't find anything...what are you trying to say?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,...ok ..the guy just PM ed me again, he has to know where to find that durn dipstick. I told him he should look in the mirror!



Eureka !! He found it !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Plug that thing off !!



Now I see where this is going, you want me to blow my 090 up. Not cool,...not cool at all! negative rep incoming..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now I see where this is going, you want me to blow my 090 up. Not cool,...not cool at all! negative rep incoming..:hmm3grin2orange:



Now lets not go that far ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Eureka !! He found it !! :hmm3grin2orange:



Said he was workin out in the shop, some place in Ohier where his shop is cold, no heat so he would have to go up to the house to find a mirror...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,...ok ..the guy just PM ed me again, he has to know where to find that durn dipstick. I told him he should look in the mirror!



Is that where YOU find it ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

I noticed that the exhaust port on my muffler is getting a dark grey/black color, should I be concerned?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Said he was workin out in the shop, some place in Ohier where his shop is cold, no heat so he would have to go up to the house to find a mirror...:hmm3grin2orange:



May be a dip stick here,but its not cold ! :hmm3grin2orange: The stove is out,and its stihl 81 in here !! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I noticed that the exhaust port on my muffler is getting a dark grey/black color, should I be concerned?



Nah......wait till its light gray ! LOL Or just turns red ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Is that where YOU find it ??



Don`t know much about Huskys, didn`t know I should look for one....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

My Dolmars are waiting to be used, poor bastids are just hungry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,...I know I have asked a lot of questions tonight but I just thought of another one I asked John Fisher but he never got back to me. How does the fuel get fron the tank to the crankcase? 
I thought it went through something called a carb but others seem to think it tellatransports by magic or something.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nah......wait till its light gray ! LOL Or just turns red ! LOL



Are you saying that would be good?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Are you saying that would be good?



Sure thing ! When it stops just send it to me. I will get rid of it for you. No charge ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure thing ! When it stops just send it to me. I will get rid of it for you. No charge ! LOL



Ok,..its yours when it stops running. I am running it on 200:1 mix, highly recommended by most members on here.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,...I know I have asked a lot of questions tonight but I just thought of another one I asked John Fisher but he never got back to me. How does the fuel get fron the tank to the crankcase?
> I thought it went through something called a carb but others seem to think it tellatransports by magic or something.



I think if you check there is a pump that is somehow associated with the clutch? That is where your two cycle oil gets pumped into the crankcase. The Fuel gets put into the cylinder by that wire looking thingy that hooks into a white thingy that screws into the top of the cylinder. Now you know.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..its yours when it stops running. I am running it on 200:1 mix, highly recommended by most members on here.



Sure ! SOB won't even start on that chit ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,...I know I have asked a lot of questions tonight but I just thought of another one I asked John Fisher but he never got back to me. How does the fuel get fron the tank to the crankcase?
> I thought it went through something called a carb but others seem to think it tellatransports by magic or something.



It IS majik...looked at the 056 fuel line and it goes NOWHERE !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> It IS majik...looked at the 056 fuel line and it goes NOWHERE !!!



Ok,..that`s another vote for the magic option...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..that`s another vote for the magic option...:hmm3grin2orange:



Really !!

took the fuel cap off the 056 to check the fuel line,,goes NOWHERE !!


----------



## roncoinc

John faht again ??


----------



## tbone75

I need lots of 064 parts ! The whole top half of the saw. LOL "2" of them !

Anyone happens to run across any parts let me know! LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Everyone got their tree up and decorated?? What saw did you use to cut it down?



Mine been done for two weeks now!

Used the 372! OVERKILL by the way!!!! But sure cut fast through that 5" Douglas fir!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Mary is taking over the puter again. You guys have a good night.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Mary is taking over the puter again. You guys have a good night.



You need another puter ! LOL

Nite Jim


----------



## tbone75

Need lots of Dolmar 143 parts too ! Top half of 2 or more !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure ! SOB won't even start on that chit ! :hmm3grin2orange:



What? Too much oil?


----------



## Cantdog

TUMS.....Ron I need TUMS...I'm tellin ya!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What? Too much oil?



Maybe just a little?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> TUMS.....Ron I need TUMS...I'm tellin ya!!!



Baking Soda works ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Maybe just a little?



OIC you just want me to damage that saw running straight gas so you get it....More neg rep incoming....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> TUMS.....Ron I need TUMS...I'm tellin ya!!!



medicate

medicate

medicate.............


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



$5 !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron............What happen to your Pats. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite old faht !


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,medication help ??

one score game with plenty of time !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Baking Soda works ! LOL




I'm already baked.....an I don't like soda......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I'm already baked.....an I don't like soda......



Baked like a tater ,,or fried like a clam ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,medication help ??
> 
> one score game with plenty of time !



From the looks of that score,the Squeelers look better today ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> From the looks of that score,the Squeelers look better today ! :hmm3grin2orange:



What YOU lookin at ??

one score game and we have the ball ??

12 min left,time to get TWO scores !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What YOU lookin at ??
> 
> one score game and we have the ball ??
> 
> 12 min left,time to get TWO scores !!



Just checked the news and seen the score ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Wuz lookin good.....not so much now.....I think someone snuk a stihl into the Pats locker room....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Wuz lookin good.....not so much now.....I think someone snuk a stihl into the Pats locker room....



I will check the score later. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I will check the score later. LOL



No Need.......


----------



## roncoinc

John fahted agin,,everybody left


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> John fahted agin,,everybody left



Naw I'm stihl here sorta......


----------



## Cantdog

But fading fast..........


----------



## roncoinc

TIME ! 
( reg tm. )


----------



## tbone75

Must have been bad! Always next week ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nite guys


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John fahted agin,,everybody left



Now I did ! :bad_smelly:




OL fed me chili again ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Must be nice to sleep!


Slackers !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John. !!!!!



Uncle Mongo !

Hows the back?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Uncle Mongo !
> 
> Hows the back?



I get 10' before the leg gives out.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I get 10' before the leg gives out.



Oh chit ! Bad bad bad !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Oh chit ! Bad bad bad !



Down to 5'. Lol

Can u borrow some crutches??????


----------



## Stihl 041S

What you doing up????


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Down to 5'. Lol
> 
> Can u borrow some crutches??????



Think Dan is done with his !


Bout like you,can't get comfy enough to sleep. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Trying cold packs......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Trying cold packs......



Hope it helps ! May not if its blew out? Sure hope not !!

Time !! To try again ! LOL


----------



## dancan

I've got the crutches in the car and I'm 40 minutes from the airport , send me a shipping label and they'll be on the way LOL


----------



## dancan

John , find yourself a 12 year old kid to show you how to use that new phone ........


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!

Lil buddy woke up at 5 doesn't want to go back to sleep and his sister been up longer than that watching toons on the tv


----------



## dancan

Practising for Christmas ?


----------



## tbone75

Back up again :msp_mad: Dozed off for a hour !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , find yourself a 12 year old kid to show you how to use that new phone ........



Funny...................But so true !


----------



## tbone75

Dan must have farted this time?


----------



## tbone75

I forgot Dan had to go do that W thing,he has a J thing. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of Monday morning SLACKERS ! 

Up to late watching football? LOL


----------



## sefh3

morning everyone.
Back at the 9-5. 5 days then I head on a 2 week break. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Bunch of Monday morning SLACKERS !
> 
> Up to late watching football? LOL



Yeah.............that and it's cold and snowing/gray/darkish kinda morning.

Full day yesterday.....put a half cord of 2' standing dead Maple and Cherry in the shop for the Free Flow...went to the back edge of the property and down over the hill figuring it was easy to get to on bare ground...went well except for rocking my chain once and had to go back to the shop and put a grind on it.. Then went up to take care of Hoss....he wanted to go out back....kept looking at the other gate....trotting towards it and then looking back at me....I caved and got his lead rope.....he was all kinds of sketchy...gave me quite a hard time...I returned the favor.....reminded me of an earlier Hoss....storm coming in always gets him going..change in pressure I guess. After that went home and got the outboard that I flushed out, winterized and scrubbed down, took that back to the shop, made room in the tin building and backed the boat in under cover before this mess could get here. So yeah.......... full day for me, then the game......shoulda gone to bed at kickoff.....but like any train wreck I had to watch til th very end......


----------



## tbone75

I see the Pit Bull down there! Short night for him !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah.............that and it's cold and snowing/gray/darkish kinda morning.
> 
> Full day yesterday.....put a half cord of 2' standing dead Maple and Cherry in the shop for the Free Flow...went to the back edge of the property and down over the hill figuring it was easy to get to on bare ground...went well except for rocking my chain once and had to go back to the shop and put a grind on it.. Then went up to take care of Hoss....he wanted to go out back....kept looking at the other gate....trotting towards it and then looking back at me....I caved and got his lead rope.....he was all kinds of sketchy...gave me quite a hard time...I returned the favor.....reminded me of an earlier Hoss....storm coming in always gets him going..change in pressure I guess. After that went home and got the outboard that I flushed out, winterized and scrubbed down, took that back to the shop, made room in the tin building and backed the boat in under cover before this mess could get here. So yeah.......... full day for me, then the game......shoulda gone to bed at kickoff.....but like any train wreck I had to watch til th very end......



That was a very full day ! Just more rain here,then snow the middle of the week maybe.
I am looking forward to a nap! Sometime soon ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> morning everyone.
> Back at the 9-5. 5 days then I head on a 2 week break. Looking forward to that.



You may get some saw work done? LOL

Find a coil for the 075 yet?


----------



## tbone75

Think I will go try doing something to a saw. LOL Just can't sit no more right now,need to move a little.


----------



## AU_K2500

holy kwap.....you ladies sure can talk...

took me all morning to catch up. 

Off to the J thing to do some W.....Atleast theres a 4 day weekend to look forward to! 

Found another clutch cover in the christmas thread, hopefully its in better shape than the one i have! lol


----------



## roncoinc

Woke up this mornin to this !!


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah.....same color here.....not as thick though.....we're supposed to get a lot of rain so it won't stick around long..shop day....got a lil' 254SE to put back together for my neighbor...he has a firewood selling business (part time)..about 75 cord a yr.....I keep his old saw running..he plows my driveway.....even steven..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah.....same color here.....not as thick though.....we're supposed to get a lot of rain so it won't stick around long..shop day....got a lil' 254SE to put back together for my neighbor...he has a firewood selling business (part time)..about 75 cord a yr.....I keep his old saw running..he plows my driveway.....even steven..



I see the rain line is right at the coast.
and dont look like you wil get any rain for awhile.
looks like rain will go north of you.
no rain intill tomorrow.
same here.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Woke up this mornin to this !!



That is just plain nasty looking ! Just keep that ugly chit up there with you !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I see the rain line is right at the coast.
> and dont look like you wil get any rain for awhile.
> looks like rain will go north of you.
> no rain intill tomorrow.
> same here.



They're sayin mid afternoon for rain here..stihl snowin a little.....lot of rain tomorrow guess...nuther shop day..gotta git off my azz and build a 12' toboggan that I donated to an auction for the OB unit at the local hospital.......got closed anyway...but I Stihl gotta hold up my end....


----------



## tbone75

Got the MS250 running,had to be just flooded. LOL Fired right up,runs like it should. LOL
Put a B&C on the little J-Red35,thought it took a poulan bar? Takes a Steel bar ! LOL
Just about nap time! LOL

The little J-Red has 185 compression ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> They're sayin mid afternoon for rain here..stihl snowin a little.....lot of rain tomorrow guess...nuther shop day..gotta git off my azz and build a 12' toboggan that I donated to an auction for the OB unit at the local hospital.......got closed anyway...but I Stihl gotta hold up my end....



A 12 footer, now that`s a big un. Been a lot of years since I built the last one, my dad and I built a lot of sleighs, coasting and working types and a toboggan or two each year. We have a lot of big clear butt yellow birch up here, it makes great sleigh parts. We always had several hundred board ft of it stored away above the mill, up in the rafters where it would air dry and stablize.Run it through the planer as needed and cut to shape, iron shod runners for the sleighs made by yours truly. The toboggans got made up from strips 2" wide by3/8" thick, steamed and bent in a form we had made purposly for the front curl. Aaahh those were the days.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> You may get some saw work done? LOL
> 
> Find a coil for the 075 yet?



No not yet. Stihl looking.


----------



## tbone75

I see you guys are slacking today. LOL

I slacked to a stop for a bit. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> A 12 footer, now that`s a big un. Been a lot of years since I built the last one, my dad and I built a lot of sleighs, coasting and working types and a toboggan or two each year. We have a lot of big clear butt yellow birch up here, it makes great sleigh parts. We always had several hundred board ft of it stored away above the mill, up in the rafters where it would air dry and stablize.Run it through the planer as needed and cut to shape, iron shod runners for the sleighs made by yours truly. The toboggans got made up from strips 2" wide by3/8" thick, steamed and bent in a form we had made purposly for the front curl. Aaahh those were the days.



Yep....My strips are 2 3/8" wide and 5/16 thick finished...7 strips all bent at the same steaming on a 7 station jig I built yrs ago. I use straight grain quartersawn clear ash...hard bend but makes for a light but stout and very fast, flexable toboggan....assembled width is 16 3/4 +- ...just right to fit in the chute at the anual U.S. National Traditional Toboggan Championships in Camden, Maine (they can be up to 20" wide but I find the wider ones are not quite as fast due to encountering the sides of the chute)....my daughter still has the first one I ever built........a little 42" one for her when she was 2...LOL!!! The ones I make can be raced but are not racing toboggans....when I build those there are a few extra "tricks" and different dimensions that have to be added.....LOL!!! And believe it or not porting is one of the tricks too!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep....My strips are 2 3/8" wide and 5/16 thick finished...7 strips all bent at the same steaming on a 7 station jig I built yrs ago. I use straight grain quartersawn clear ash...hard bend but makes for a light but stout and very fast, flexable toboggan....assembled width is 16 3/4 +- ...just right to fit in the chute at the anual U.S. National Traditional Toboggan Championships in Camden, Maine (they can be up to 20" wide but I find the wider ones are not quite as fast due to encountering the sides of the chute)....my daughter still has the first one I ever built........a little 42" one for her when she was 2...LOL!!! The ones I make can be raced but are not racing toboggans....when I build those there are a few extra "tricks" and different dimensions that have to be added.....LOL!!! And believe it or not porting is one of the tricks too!!!!!



A concave bottom can add a little extra.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> A concave bottom can add a little extra.



LOL rules against that!!!

Rule #7



The toboggan must have a flat bottom (running surface), constructed of a series of wooden slats, or
have a minimum of three slats each extending a maximum of ¼” below the remaining slats. In the case
of a toboggan with three or more slats extending below the others, the extended slats must all be the
same thickness and have a flat surface (parallel with the ice) and be a minimum width of 2”. All slats
must be within ¼” of the adjacent slat. Refer to diagram for further clarification


----------



## Scooterbum

sefh3 said:


> No not yet. Stihl looking.



Got a part number?


----------



## tbone75

What a crappy day out there! Rain,rain,rain ! :msp_thumbdn:

Least it aint that ugly white stuff ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

Got back from the PO.
Sparky should get two saw a week from today.

a buch of carb kits came in today.

brot the oh56 to the job shop to have a stripped hole threaded.

maybe shop in a bit.


----------



## tbone75

Back to the shop ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got back from the PO.
> Sparky should get two saw a week from today.
> 
> a buch of carb kits came in today.
> 
> brot the oh56 to the job shop to have a stripped hole threaded.
> 
> maybe shop in a bit.



Ron,..can you send me a New Hampster dictionary?


----------



## AU_K2500

026 and a box from scoot are waiting at the house. Should be a fun evening!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL rules against that!!!
> 
> Rule #7
> 
> 
> 
> The toboggan must have a flat bottom (running surface), constructed of a series of wooden slats, or
> have a minimum of three slats each extending a maximum of ¼” below the remaining slats. In the case
> of a toboggan with three or more slats extending below the others, the extended slats must all be the
> same thickness and have a flat surface (parallel with the ice) and be a minimum width of 2”. All slats
> must be within ¼” of the adjacent slat. Refer to diagram for further clarification




Yo has rules!! LOL...We only built for fun and speed, no rules but our hand builts were always faster than the store bought. I taught myself to ride standing up and often jumped across our driveway, approx 10' wide and height depending on how much snow we had that winter, our 47 Ford truck could not be seen traversing the driveway between the barn and the bottom of our 1/2 mile long hill most winters, snow piled up 6-10' on either side of the driveway...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

LOL...That's the way we always do it for fun too.....but in the Nationals you and your sled are launched in a iced down wooden chute down over the side of a ski mountain....the chute empties out onto a frozen pond where you skid for and 1/8 mile to a stop ......Radar has clocked sleds at up to 45 MPH.....usual speeds are around 35-40 mph.... stihl plenty fast riding on yer butt on a few sticks of wood. Google it if you have an interest.......US National Toboggan Championships...quite a few links and pics....has turned into quite a freek show the last few yrs, but stihl fun though usually very cold...but you need that for good ice formation in the chute...the colder the better!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL...That's the way we always do it for fun too.....but in the Nationals you and your sled are launched in a iced down wooden chute down over the side of a ski mountain....the chute empties out onto a frozen pond where you skid for and 1/8 mile to a stop ......Radar has clocked sleds at up to 45 MPH.....usual speeds are around 35-40 mph.... stihl plenty fast riding on yer butt on a few sticks of wood. Google it if you have an interest.......US National Toboggan Championships...quite a few links and pics....has turned into quite a freek show the last few yrs, but stihl fun though usually very cold...but you need that for good ice formation in the chute...the colder the better!!



Ours was only fun, some local competition thrown in just for kicks. We have a 3 mile long downgrade across the Lake from our camp, each year a frozen track was made down that grade of approx 505' drop in elevation and then hit the 1 mile wide lake. Trick was to cross the Lake all the way to the campyard without stopping. The deterrent was you had to walk back to the camp while the others that made it got to drink their fav beverages all the while you walked and pulled your sled/toboggan behind you....course they heckled you all the way...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,..can you send me a New Hampster dictionary?



EH ?? buddy ??


----------



## roncoinc

AHhhhhhhhhh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, just took the boots off.

feels GOOD !

productive day too..

Sorry Jerry, did'nt get a chance to clean the keyboard 
still lot's of letters sticking..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> AHhhhhhhhhh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, just took the boots off.
> 
> feels GOOD !
> 
> productive day too..
> 
> Sorry Jerry, did'nt get a chance to clean the keyboard
> still lot's of letters sticking..



Sorry,Ron,..I try my best to decipher but a copy of a New Hampsta dictionary would still be useful. I can send you a French Canadian edition....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I cleaned mine just like you told me, gave it a good bath under 140F running hot water after a good soaping up, thing works awesome now!


----------



## roncoinc

trying another keyboard..
ah,,this is nice


----------



## jimdad07

Hello everybody, see lots of saw talk and toboggan talk. I called two places today looking for 359 parts, found one highly picked over parts carcass. Mary had actually beat me to this place last winter. The guy said she came in like a vulture and picked the place clean. What he doesn't know is that now I am getting the boss lady's left overs from his scrap piles. He did say he has a 51 over there that is complete and in real good shape, probably blown up if it's in his parts saws piles. I might check it out at some point, I don't know though, it's getting kind of orange out in the new shop.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I cleaned mine just like you told me, gave it a good bath under 140F running hot water after a good soaping up, thing works awesome now!



I had one i put away after i cleaned it.
then pulled out the one i was using from a box new.
now i just cleaned that one,will let it dry and put it away for when this one acts up


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Woke up this mornin to this !!



My first customer got a wake up this morning , not quite nice as yours .
I got to sell him a brand new winter tire to replace the new one I sold him last week .

View attachment 268236


View attachment 268237


----------



## dancan

But he did show me his Christmas decorations on his car .











Someone lost a Christmas tree on the highway , he found it .


----------



## tbone75

Thunder storms out there right now! WTF ? Its Dec. ? LOL Stihl beats that udder chit !


----------



## tbone75

Tore into 4-192 Stihls today ! Got almost enough parts for 2 , a third will take a couple more parts.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> But he did show me his Christmas decorations on his car .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone lost a Christmas tree on the highway , he found it .




Now that's a blowdown.......or.....maybe a low blowdown.......Merry freekin Christmas!!!


----------



## dancan

He wasn't very merry at -139.00 $$ not including the body work but I did let him know that it was cheaper than hitting a deer .


----------



## caleath

wow you guys are still at it.....Merry Christmas


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> wow you guys are still at it.....Merry Christmas



Merry Christmas Cliff !

Trying to make it to 5000 by the end of the year ! Wanna help? LOL


----------



## dancan

Yup , stihl at it , we have to answer or it would just become the John thread and he'd flip flop between which saw is best but I think he'd default back to the EeKos .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> But he did show me his Christmas decorations on his car .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone lost a Christmas tree on the highway , he found it .



Shiat,..costly way to cut down a tree!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , stihl at it , we have to answer or it would just become the John thread and he'd flip flop between which saw is best but I think he'd default back to the EeKos .



Meen AZZ !

See Cliff , hasn't changed much ! LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shiat,..costly way to cut down a tree!!



Chevy , Husky , they both cut the same .....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Chevy , Husky , they both cut the same .....



Extra MEEN tonight, ya Ol Phart ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## caleath

5000 by the end of the year...wow that might be tough.

Things are good here, kids growing up way to fast. Nathan

graduates this year...he is thinking of Airforce but who knows.


----------



## tbone75

Hows it going down there Cliff ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody, see lots of saw talk and toboggan talk. I called two places today looking for 359 parts, found one highly picked over parts carcass. Mary had actually beat me to this place last winter. The guy said she came in like a vulture and picked the place clean. What he doesn't know is that now I am getting the boss lady's left overs from his scrap piles. He did say he has a 51 over there that is complete and in real good shape, probably blown up if it's in his parts saws piles. I might check it out at some point, I don't know though, it's getting kind of orange out in the new shop.



What a sad way to treat a new shop......:fart:..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Tore into 4-192 Stihls today ! Got almost enough parts for 2 , a third will take a couple more parts.



A stihl 4-192 ???

caint say i heard of them ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Merry Christmas ,Cliff,...we don`t know what we would do without ya!!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> 5000 by the end of the year...wow that might be tough.
> 
> Things are good here, kids growing up way to fast. Nathan
> 
> graduates this year...he is thinking of Airforce but who knows.



No chit ! I just got a Grandson the 5th. ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A stihl 4-192 ???
> 
> caint say i heard of them ??



Afraid I would confuse you. LOL

4 Stihl 192s !


----------



## caleath

we are all good...Nathan made Eagle Scout this summer so I am proud as punch...

a buddy is trying to get me back to working on saws...who knows.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Cliffy !!!!!


Jim,i got 50/51/55 parts,no top ends tho..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> A stihl 4-192 ???
> 
> caint say i heard of them ??



Its a real big really rare Stihl, actually called a 4X192 by some but really its a 1068 cu monster cutter..!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What a sad way to treat a new shop......:fart:..



Told ya a long time ago,closet Husky lover ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> we are all good...Nathan made Eagle Scout this summer so I am proud as punch...
> 
> a buddy is trying to get me back to working on saws...who knows.



Be nice to have out founder come back ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Told ya a long time ago,closet Husky lover ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I know, but it must be very expensive buying all those green tree air freshners !!!...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its a real big really rare Stihl, actually called a 4X192 by some but really its a 1068 cu monster cutter..!



Yep..................20' Bar !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Be nice to have out founder come back ! :hmm3grin2orange:



John,...thought you were from Ohier, ..not New Hamsta...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Extra MEEN tonight, ya Ol Phart ! :msp_sneaky:



I am not meen , I gave 16 of these to a local Boys Scout troupe last week .

View attachment 268252


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know, but it must be very expensive buying all those green tree air freshners !!!...:hmm3grin2orange:



After all them Stihls today, I had to dig out some Huskys to clear the air !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep..................20' Bar !



Shure nuf, and full chisel 3/4" pitch chain!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I am not meen , I gave 16 of these to a local Boys Scout troupe last week .
> 
> View attachment 268252



Eric Frost?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Afraid I would confuse you. LOL
> 
> 4 Stihl 192s !



A stihl 192 ??
stll never heard of one.


----------



## Cantdog

Geeeze.....just got done "helping" the OL put the lights on the tree........now this is a nice tree......7' tall....rather full....she is "in charge" of such things.......and takes the responsibility very seriously.......we put TWO THOUSAND, ONE HUNDRED mini lights on this tree.....7 sets of three hundred each.....looks nice.....kinda like a universe.....my own milkyway right in the living room.....probably my own fault.....the first 10 yrs together we lived off grid and a string of 50 mini lights was an extravagance.....more meant the genset had to be on....Chainsaw wise....did use the 521EV to trim the stem...but it didn't run long enough to heat up the handles.....anybody elses OL "Light Headed" this time o year??????:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I am not meen , I gave 16 of these to a local Boys Scout troupe last week .
> 
> View attachment 268252



And where is mine ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> After all them Stihls today, I had to dig out some Huskys to clear the air !



You could just go out and cut down a couple of real evergreens and that would smell a hundred times better!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A stihl 192 ??
> stll never heard of one.



Baby brother of the 200T,top handles.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Geeeze.....just got done "helping" the OL put the lights on the tree........now this is a nice tree......7' tall....rather full....she is "in charge" of such things.......and takes the responsibility very seriously.......we put TWO THOUSAND, ONE HUNDRED mini lights on this tree.....7 sets of three hundred each.....looks nice.....kinda like a universe.....my own milkyway right in the living room.....probably my own fault.....the first 10 yrs together we lived off grid and a string of 50 mini lights was an extravagance.....more meant the genset had to be on....Chainsaw wise....did use the 521EV to trim the stem...but it didn't run long enough to heat up the handles.....anybody elses OL "Light Headed" this time o year??????:msp_confused:



No,...I have to get the tree, put up the tree, trim the tree, keep it watered, take down the tree, clean up after the tree and finally dispose of the tree. Did I forget any tree related duties??..:msp_confused::msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You could just go out and cut down a couple of real evergreens and that would smell a hundred times better!!



No no no !! 570,394,372,359,357,346 all got moved around ! LOL Breath of fresh air !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I am not meen , I gave 16 of these to a local Boys Scout troupe last week .
> 
> View attachment 268252



They going out on a field trip at night to get you more tire customers ??


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Eric Frost?



Yup , those were stamped KJ Eriksson , must be plenty of new old stock on those because they all are under the Morakniv logo now .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Geeeze.....just got done "helping" the OL put the lights on the tree........now this is a nice tree......7' tall....rather full....she is "in charge" of such things.......and takes the responsibility very seriously.......we put TWO THOUSAND, ONE HUNDRED mini lights on this tree.....7 sets of three hundred each.....looks nice.....kinda like a universe.....my own milkyway right in the living room.....probably my own fault.....the first 10 yrs together we lived off grid and a string of 50 mini lights was an extravagance.....more meant the genset had to be on....Chainsaw wise....did use the 521EV to trim the stem...but it didn't run long enough to heat up the handles.....anybody elses OL "Light Headed" this time o year??????:msp_confused:



Mines like that everyday


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> They going out on a field trip at night to get you more tire customers ??



Now there's a thot , is there a badge for that ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No no no !! 570,394,372,359,357,346 all got moved around ! LOL Breath of fresh air !



Did you have your Scott Pac on??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you have your Scott Pac on??



Sure did !





























































When I was working on them Steels !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup , those were stamped KJ Eriksson , must be plenty of new old stock on those because they all are under the Morakniv logo now .



Had a couple from when I was in Scouts, good general purpose knife.


----------



## dancan

John , I need those 192's , I'll give then to the Scouts to go cut some more Christmas trees and plant them on the highway to greenup the blacktop .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure did ! When I was working on them Steels!
> 
> 
> UNLIKE


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No,...I have to get the tree, put up the tree, trim the tree, keep it watered, take down the tree, clean up after the tree and finally dispose of the tree. Did I forget any tree related duties??..:msp_confused::msp_confused:





So....if I may.....how many lights did you "install" on your tree?????


----------



## RandyMac

it rained yesterday, didn't rain today, will rain tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure did ! When I was working on them Steels!
> 
> 
> UNLIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was just the box saws ! The runners, 480,394,268,266,365,359 x 2 ,346,350 x 3 . Could be another in there? LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## dancan

I got rid of some more Huuskez on Friday .

View attachment 268254


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> it rained yesterday, didn't rain today, will rain tomorrow.



I take it you're not in the "Sunny" part of California ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> So....if I may.....how many lights did you "install" on your tree?????



Approx 450 counting the top star, no way I am putting any more on there even though she has bought over 2000 of them mini lites....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> it rained yesterday, didn't rain today, will rain tomorrow.




That right there grows BIG trees!! Glad my Ol don't wanna light one of those suckas up!!!


----------



## caleath

bah humbug


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was just the box saws ! The runners, 394,268,266,365,359 x 2 ,346,350 x 3 . Could be another in there? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any more than 2 and the place stinks to the high heavens, reminds me of the liquid chicken poop tanks being stirred up ready for pumping aboard the transport tankers.....
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I got rid of some more Huuskez on Friday .
> 
> View attachment 268254



Just keeping getting MEENER !! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Approx 450 counting the top star, no way I am putting any more on there even though she has bought over 2000 of them mini lites....LOL



Well that's more realistic......but alas.....I'm not in charge of such things.....so 2,100 mini lights it is...nothing like 'lectric heat.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I got rid of some more Huuskez on Friday .
> 
> View attachment 268254



I see a big pile of old orange turds over in front of the cement truck....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey cliff. What's happening? Tried calling.....I swear.


----------



## AU_K2500

Well fellas......I learned my lesson on this one.....that is all.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> bah humbug



All the Husky ammo i am giving you....................that is all ya got ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> bah humbug



Howdy Cliff, been a long time. Answer your phone sometime, would love to catch up.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any more than 2 and the place stinks to the high heavens, reminds me of the liquid chicken poop tanks being stirred up ready for pumping aboard the transport tankers.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smell that bad in your shop ! :hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Well fellas......I learned my lesson on this one.....that is all.



Need scuba gear??...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Poopon 2050
36cc
Intake: .7645" wide x .3245" high
Exhaust: .7545" wide x .382" high
.88" from roof of exhaust port to top of piston at TDC
Piston Diameter: 1.499"

At 65% I can take that exhaust port to .9743" wide. That's a pretty solid gain.

I think there is some room for grinding. The transfers are already pretty wide open, to top end of them can be blended in quite a bit I think. The saw is frickin filthy but the inards are all good. I have quite a few Poop parts kicking around. This ought to be a fun project. After watching all of the Wildthang videos I kind of have a hankerin to see what I can do with it.


----------



## tbone75

Added more to the Husky runner list !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Added more to the Husky runner list !



We've lost him....the orange tide has risen. They say "he who lieth with the Huskies riseth with the clap"....maybe that would explain the burning sensation when I.....


----------



## tbone75

Well Mark ? What did you find ?


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Need scuba gear??...:hmm3grin2orange:



Well let's see, wrap handle is mangled, fw side case is busted. Recoil cover is mangled, top end was so seized it took oil and about 20 minutes to get it apart. Ball bearings in the case.......even the carb is corrodid. Oh the AF cover has a rip in it.....I did have a chain catch, air filter, and some good hardware......no clue if the coil is good. ...lesson learned.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> We've lost him....the orange tide has risen. They say "he who lieth with the Huskies riseth with the clap"....maybe that would explain the burning sensation when I.....



Only saws i have heard out of you is Huskys and Poolins. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well let's see, wrap handle is mangled, fw side case is busted. Recoil cover is mangled, top end was so seized it took oil and about 20 minutes to get it apart. Ball bearings in the case.......even the carb is corrodid. Oh the AF cover has a rip in it.....I did have a chain catch, air filter, and some good hardware......no clue if the coil is good. ...lesson learned.



Ouch !


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> I take it you're not in the "Sunny" part of California ?



It was today. Got frost warnings for tonight, 3-4 inches of rain forecast for Wednesday, with 50kts worth of breeze.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Only saws i have heard out of you is Huskys and Poolins. :msp_sneaky:



They're all I have to work on right now. I can't seem to get a Stihl or Dollie for nothin these days, pickins have been slim. I'm just a poor Amish kid trying to get by. I'm only picking anyhow, I like em all, almost all anyhow.

Be back in a bit, have to read to the kids.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> It was today. Got frost warnings for tonight, 3-4 inches of rain forecast for Wednesday, with 50kts worth of breeze.



Batten down the hatches !!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> They're all I have to work on right now. I can't seem to get a Stihl or Dollie for nothin these days, pickins have been slim. I'm just a poor Amish kid trying to get by. I'm only picking anyhow, I like em all, almost all anyhow.
> 
> Be back in a bit, have to read to the kids.



I have to many to work on ! LOL Several brands too ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> They're all I have to work on right now. I can't seem to get a Stihl or Dollie for nothin these days, pickins have been slim. I'm just a poor Amish kid trying to get by. I'm only picking anyhow, I like em all, almost all anyhow.
> 
> Be back in a bit, have to read to the kids.



opcorn:


----------



## farrell

Evening all!

Chattin it up quite well again tonight!

Atleast there is actual saw talk tonight!

Of course y'all know it goes good saws come up on Craigslist and the funds aren't there!

Plus the OL said no!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Chattin it up quite well again tonight!
> 
> Atleast there is actual saw talk tonight!
> 
> Of course y'all know it goes good saws come up on Craigslist and the funds aren't there!
> 
> Plus the OL said no!



What is it?


----------



## sefh3

Cover all those Huskies up John, I can smell the stench way up here.


----------



## sefh3

Just reported that Blair person. Hopefully they don't ban me????


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> What is it?



Three pack of stihls one runs two don't for $200

Four jreds 2159 2165 2071 2171 $?

Old pioneer and old mall with a bow $?


----------



## sefh3

I did work on the 075 tonight. Gave her a bath. Well needed. I did come to another dilema. I do have a working electric coil and flywheel but the recoil doesn't fit. They are different between electric and points. Now to keep searching.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well fellas......I learned my lesson on this one.....that is all.



Lesson ??
what lesson ??

this one ?? what one ??


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I have to many to work on ! LOL Several brands too ! :msp_thumbsup:



Stihls and Dolmars were my first higher end saws and I have a tendency to lean towards them because those are what I know. My old 044 was my first real project saw and to me it was put together very well and was very easy to work on. My old 120si was also a saw that was a dream to work on for somebody fairly new to wrenching on saws. Up until recently my only experience with Hooskys were the box store variety and I was not impressed, on the other hand Stihl is making some cheap POS's that I wouldn't pick over a new Poulan Pro. I am really liking how the larger Huskys are put together and the fact that you don't need a lot of specialty tools to get them apart and the fuel lines are real easy to go to the auto parts store for. Stihls are harder to get parts for but I really like how they feel when I am cutting with them, I like the Dollies even more but those are the worst for getting parts and support for.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Three pack of stihls one runs two don't for $200
> 
> Four jreds 2159 2165 2071 2171 $?
> 
> Old pioneer and old mall with a bow $?



:msp_drool:

PM me with some info ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

any body got any husky 40 or 45 parts ??

a friend of mine is in need of a couple small things.

fuel cap,,oil cap,,E clip and pin that goes to the chain brake setup on the handle..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_drool:
> 
> PM me with some info ! LOL



Saw whorder!!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Lesson ??
> what lesson ??
> 
> this one ?? what one ??



Post 74097.....I think.


----------



## roncoinc

Took a paint pen and fancied up the clutch cover on the oh56


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Post 74097.....I think.



That post didnt answer my questions..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Saw whorder!!



Like YOU have any room to talk ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smell that bad in your shop ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, mate, smells like a good shop should, 2 stroke smoke mixed with diesel exhaust....roses..
Click to expand...


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> That post didnt answer my questions..



Lesson: no more chit from eBay

This one: 026 that showed up today......


----------



## roncoinc

CHIT !! 
pic didnt come out very good.

was wanting to make John drool with envy at my supper plate.

venison steak done rare with mashed taters and sparegrass


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, mate, smells like a good shop should, 2 stroke smoke from the Stihls running mixed with diesel exhaust....roses..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed that for you
Click to expand...


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> CHIT !!
> pic didnt come out very good.
> 
> was wanting to make John drool with envy at my supper plate.
> 
> venison steak done rare with mashed taters and sparegrass



Delicious!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> CHIT !!
> pic didnt come out very good.
> 
> was wanting to make John drool with envy at my supper plate.
> 
> venison steak done rare with mashed taters and sparegrass



Cook the dang stuff !! You gonna get SICK....ER !!

Spary-GAS is right !! LOL


----------



## sefh3

No Ohfidy6 parts that you need Ron, Sorry. Parts are running low for that series.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Lesson: no more chit from eBay
> 
> This one: 026 that showed up today......



HHhhmmmmmmm......

seems someone mentioned to you a bit ago about that happening ??

you will get screwed more on steals than any other brand.

seems always somebody will throw away good money on them..


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> HHhhmmmmmmm......
> 
> seems someone mentioned to you a bit ago about that happening ??
> 
> you will get screwed more on steals than any other brand.
> 
> seems always somebody will throw away good money on them..



Yep.....need to use my brain a little more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed that for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,...Ron sent me a virus, can`t get the x to work on my keyboard all the time, only works now when it wants to. Hit it one hundred times, only showed up once...LOL ...New keyboard coiming up...
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed that for you
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Note to anyone on here,don`t buy anythin Stihl off eBay


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> No Ohfidy6 parts that you need Ron, Sorry. Parts are running low for that series.



Tnx fer lookin


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Took a paint pen and fancied up the clutch cover on the oh56



Very nice felling ,sight.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> :msp_drool:
> 
> PM me with some info ! LOL



Pm sent!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Cook the dang stuff !! You gonna get SICK....ER !!
> 
> Spary-GAS is right !! LOL



Jeeze,,,you ever eat anything that you dont have to unwrap first or comes out of a box or a can ??


----------



## sefh3

Need to go search my stash for an oiler and gear for my 046. Doesn't want to oil no more. Oiler is working but not when on saw.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Yep.....need to use my brain a little more.



You got a brain !! ??

any extra ones you can share ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Like YOU have any room to talk ! :msp_sneaky:



Just a minute, I can still get in the shop and work,..just can`t get in any of the storage sheds....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> You got a brain !! ??
> 
> any extra ones you can share ???



Only have the one....I tend to loose it often .


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Note to anyone on here,don`t buy anythin Stihl !!! xxxxx ,



Your " X " seems to be workin fine !! LOL !! 

fixed it fer ya 

think i just posted about buyin steals off ebay ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wish I could just get one day to empty out just one storage shed, its very orange and gray in there.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Note to anyone on here,don`t buy anythin Stihl off eBay



Just had to re-post with your quote correct as you posted it


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Your " X " seems to be workin fine !! LOL !!
> 
> fixed it fer ya
> 
> think i just posted about buyin steals off ebay ??



Thanks for fixin it ,Ron....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very nice felling ,sight.



The casting on the letters are the poorest i ever seen !!
almost flat and not there in some spots so i had to do what i could with the paint pen to make it look as well as it does..

sometimes i will do the sight lines on saws and tell the people they will be easier to see now and they ask what it is for ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jeeze,,,you ever eat anything that you dont have to unwrap first or comes out of a box or a can ??



Had home made chili with home made mater juice 2 nights in a row !


Talk about GAS !


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Note to anyone on here,don`t buy anythin Stihl off eBay



I have the t-shirt, I bought that 028 super that I was going to send some parts off of to you and it was stripped of just about everything that they could take. It said on their add that the saws wasn't far from running, the compression test was at 150#'s. The cylinder was filled with oil, they took a pic of the air filter cover off with the air filter sitting there, took the air filter cover off and found that there was no carb under that filter. To top it all off the stu pidassos took the clutch as well. I ended up paying $150 for that saw all said and done. Thankfully you had a cylinder kicking around you were nice enough to send me (that insert is holding up great BTW).


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The casting on the letters are the poorest i ever seen !!
> almost flat and not there in some spots so i had to do what i could with the paint pen to make it look as well as it does..
> 
> sometimes i will do the sight lines on saws and tell the people they will be easier to see now and they ask what it is for ???



You think that there is people out there that know what that line is for?? I think that most people think that is just trim.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> You think that there is people out there that know what that line is for?? I think that most people think that is just trim.



There's a line? You say the line fell? What did it land in?


----------



## roncoinc

OH 41 update !!

i posted yestday with a pic of an oh41 a guy gave me..

he said it was parts.

had to put a starter rope in..
recoil attached to fuel tank,,GREAT idea !! LOL !!!
so gotta take tank off with starter.
meens unhooking fuel line to carb.
that line from top of tank to carb was shot so i replaced that with tygon.
put a rope in so i could at least pull it over.
pulled it and had MARK !!! 
pulled plug and 150 lbs comp,,is that good or normal for an 041 farm boss ??
squirted backwards thru fuel line with some mix.
enuf to clean line and rinse out tank.
squirted some down carb and it fired off.
put fuel in tank,squirted more in carb,started,,sputtered then caught and pulled fuel and runs great !!
dont seem to be anything wrong with it except being a steal ??

see Mark ?? the saws will come ,, even ones you DONT want !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have the t-shirt, I bought that 028 super that I was going to send some parts off of to you and it was stripped of just about everything that they could take. It said on their add that the saws wasn't far from running, the compression test was at 150#'s. The cylinder was filled with oil, they took a pic of the air filter cover off with the air filter sitting there, took the air filter cover off and found that there was no carb under that filter. To top it all off the stu pidassos took the clutch as well. I ended up paying $150 for that saw all said and done. Thankfully you had a cylinder kicking around you were nice enough to send me (that insert is holding up great BTW).



I took a trimming on the last Stihl 046 I bought off eBay. Was supposed to be a good parts saw, all parts were stated to be good, saw was just a bit dirty and a good cleaning would make a nice running saw. Saw ran great last year, might need a tuneup.
Well that saw cost me $257.45 including shipping. It was a total piece of "shiat". I managed to salvage a half dozen torx screws off it. Every other part I tossed into the garbage, totallY frigged up bunch of parts left over from several rebuilds, every part had been removed and a worthless part put in its place. I have saved the sellers eBay name and addy, had all my hacker buddies hit him with so much neg rep hes long gone....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> There's a line? You say the line fell? What did it land in?



The mud I guess. A felling sight, WTH is that for??


----------



## jimdad07

Mary is taking over, I guess I'll go start grinding that Wild Thingy to help it breath a little. Have a good night guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Mary is taking over, I guess I'll go start grinding that Wild Thingy to help it breath a little. Have a good night guys.



Good night Jim, have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I have the t-shirt, I bought that 028 super that I was going to send some parts off of to you and it was stripped of just about everything that they could take. It said on their add that the saws wasn't far from running, the compression test was at 150#'s. The cylinder was filled with oil, they took a pic of the air filter cover off with the air filter sitting there, took the air filter cover off and found that there was no carb under that filter. To top it all off the stu pidassos took the clutch as well. I ended up paying $150 for that saw all said and done. Thankfully you had a cylinder kicking around you were nice enough to send me (that insert is holding up great BTW).



I feel lucky,,only bought one stihl,bot a new 180c,,was i ever glad to sell that !!

since then have never given money for a stihl


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> OH 41 update !!
> 
> i posted yestday with a pic of an oh41 a guy gave me..
> 
> he said it was parts.
> 
> had to put a starter rope in..
> recoil attached to fuel tank,,GREAT idea !! LOL !!!
> so gotta take tank off with starter.
> meens unhooking fuel line to carb.
> that line from top of tank to carb was shot so i replaced that with tygon.
> put a rope in so i could at least pull it over.
> pulled it and had MARK !!!
> pulled plug and 150 lbs comp,,is that good or normal for an 041 farm boss ??
> squirted backwards thru fuel line with some mix.
> enuf to clean line and rinse out tank.
> squirted some down carb and it fired off.
> put fuel in tank,squirted more in carb,started,,sputtered then caught and pulled fuel and runs great !!
> dont seem to be anything wrong with it except being a steal ??
> 
> see Mark ?? the saws will come ,, even ones you DONT want !!



Don't have no "customers" there won't be any saws dropped off....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Don't have no "customers" there won't be any saws dropped off....



Takes a little time before they start. Then you get lots of junk o start with. LOL Takes several years to get the good stuff coming in.
Jerry and Ron have been at it a long time. And they always treat people good. 
Till you get there just play with the junk and learn everything you can ! It all applies to other saws !

You have been doing dam good lately ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slug TIME !! 2 days with no sleep,its time ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

The oh41 didnt have a rubber grip on the handle so i put one on..











a piece of garden hose !! LOL !!

not easy but do-able.
set hose and handle on top of shop furnace,got both good and warm.
hose even soft was hard to get started on the handle,actually to small.
when it got warm i got it to go on about an inch.
got it warm again.
got air compressor to 150 lbs.
took handle with hose started and braced it and filled hose with air while pushing,after about 4 tries i got it all the way on 

best way is to take a valve stem from a truck and clamp it in end of hose and use that,,will expand hose better..

coated it with some liquid electrical tape and it will do !!



free fix for a free saw !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slug TIME !! 2 days with no sleep,its time ! LOL



Nite John, get some sleep.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Don't have no "customers" there won't be any saws dropped off....



Gotta tell eveyone you know and meet..
make up some biz cards to give out.
just put " chainsaw collector " on them with your number.


----------



## roncoinc

Was just thinking,,,,,i have NEVER bought a saw off ebay


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The oh41 didnt have a rubber grip on the handle so i put one on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a piece of garden hose !! LOL !!
> 
> not easy but do-able.
> set hose and handle on top of shop furnace,got both good and warm.
> hose even soft was hard to get started on the handle,actually to small.
> when it got warm i got it to go on about an inch.
> got it warm again.
> got air compressor to 150 lbs.
> took handle with hose started and braced it and filled hose with air while pushing,after about 4 tries i got it all the way on
> 
> best way is to take a valve stem from a truck and clamp it in end of hose and use that,,will expand hose better..
> 
> coated it with some liquid electrical tape and it will do !!
> 
> 
> 
> free fix for a free saw !!




The air is about the best way to get hose on the handles. I have a roll of the Stihl handle hose and its quite a battle to get it on also. Air swelling the hose and liquid dish soap on both the aluminum handle and inside the hose really helps.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Was just thinking,,,,,i have NEVER bought a saw off ebay



Years ago I used to but not now anymore. Too many crooks out there taking advantage of unsuspecting buyers,..gullible comes to mind.


----------



## Stem450Husky

*Hey all, haven't been able to chit chat lately. I FINALLY settled on my house Thursday so I was busy moving things and working on some projects for the house. Sunday my gf and I got a new addition to our "family" in the form of a 13 week old female Border Collie/Aust. Shepherd/Lab mix puppy, to give my gf's 4 y/o German Shepherd a companion. Luckily she is crate trained and semi house broken, only one little accident so far but she's learning quickly.

here's some pics!*


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The air is about the best way to get hose on the handles. I have a roll of the Stihl handle hose and its quite a battle to get it on also. Air swelling the hose and liquid dish soap on both the aluminum handle and inside the hose really helps.



I dont like the idea of anything staying there..

years ago we use to put handle bar grips on motorcycles using the old style hair spray,actually just laquer with a bunch of thinner.
when wet like a lube,when dry like a glue !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stem450Husky said:


> *Hey all, haven't been able to chit chat lately. I FINALLY settled on my house Thursday so I was busy moving things and working on some projects for the house. Sunday my gf and I got a new addition to our "family" in the form of a 13 week old female Border Collie/Aust. Shepherd/Lab mix puppy, to give my gf's 4 y/o German Shepherd a companion. Luckily she is crate trained and semi house broken, only one little accident so far but she's learning quickly.
> 
> here's some pics!*




Very nice,..hope the both of you will be very happy there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I dont like the idea of anything staying there..
> 
> years ago we use to put handle bar grips on motorcycles using the old style hair spray,actually just laquer with a bunch of thinner.
> when wet like a lube,when dry like a glue !!



You don`t need to use anything but I find that after the dish soap dries it welds the rubber to the aluminum, you need a knife to peel the hose off if ever needed to remove a cover.


----------



## roncoinc

Stem450Husky said:


> *Hey all, haven't been able to chit chat lately. I FINALLY settled on my house Thursday so I was busy moving things and working on some projects for the house. Sunday my gf and I got a new addition to our "family" in the form of a 13 week old female Border Collie/Aust. Shepherd/Lab mix puppy, to give my gf's 4 y/o German Shepherd a companion. Luckily she is crate trained and semi house broken, only one little accident so far but she's learning quickly.
> here's some pics!QUOTE]
> 
> Nice house,,dogs,,if not to old edible.*


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You don`t need to use anything but I find that after the dish soap dries it welds the rubber to the aluminum, you need a knife to peel the hose off if ever needed to remove a cover.



Seems like dry soap is still slippery ?


----------



## Stem450Husky

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very nice,..hope the both of you will be very happy there.



Thanks, so far we love it. Couldn't really pass up my interest rate, payment on it, price and features of the house.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Seems like dry soap is still slippery ?



Must be the reaction with the rubber, sticks fast worse than glue. Try an old handle and a piece of hose. Let it sit a while in a warm area, 3-4 days and it should stick like crazy.


----------



## roncoinc

See anything odd about this ?? 


Stihl 034 AV Super Chainsaw Electronic for Parts | eBay


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## jimdad07

She got done just in time for me to post before I turn in. Widened that exhaust port to .996", that ought to wake her up a little. I lot of the work gets done just by pulling out that little insert in the exhaust port. I used a 7/32 chain file and it sure does work well, I need more bits for the dremel and the die grinder. I just stuffed a paper towel into the cylinder to keep from hitting the cylinder wall on the intake side while filing. Lowered the floor of the port by about .003, didn't touch the roof of the port. Should make the exhaust duration a little longer. I'll hit the intake tomorrow night and then the transfers. I haven't gone into transfers that much on my saws, made my port work pretty mild, just enough to wake the saws up a little. This will be a good one to go all out on. Ron have you messed with the transfers on any of these Wildthingys?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> See anything odd about this ??
> 
> 
> Stihl 034 AV Super Chainsaw Electronic for Parts | eBay



I don't see Super written anywhere on the shroud. The air filter cover also looks like it doesn't belong. I thought Stihls of that era had the metal screw holding the filter cover on, not the newer black knob.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Good night Jerry, have a good one.


----------



## jimdad07

Good night guys, have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cotton candy ain't workin


----------



## dancan

You just need better cotton candy .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> You just need better cotton candy .



Get an appointment with the orthopedic guru today. 

When I had kidney stones it was the third hit of morphine before the pain backed off. 

The candy does take the edge off maybe. Drill can't stand and walk 5 feet. 

I'm alive so what the heck. 

Just don't like the inactivity. 

Blah. Blah. Blah. 

Hey Dan. 

I need a chainsaw fix.


----------



## dancan

I've been dumpster diving like Ron but no success lately , hopefully after the shop slows down a bit and I get the renos finished I'll have time to tie up some loose ends and then look at a saw project or two , not that I can get out there an use the darn things (Gee , I sound like John LOL) .


----------



## dancan

All the zzzZZZlakerzzz fall in the dumpster while diving for saws ???


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> All the zzzZZZlakerzzz fall in the dumpster while diving for saws ???



Whoever was holding their ankles musta let go.......


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZ....zzzzzz......ZZZZZZ......zzzzzzz......zzzzz.....zzzzzzzzz........


I Wish.....


----------



## farrell

BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP.........WHACK

Freakin alarm clock!

Mornin fellas!

Hello?


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Adam........I see john down there.....musta just come to.....


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys,took some time catching up!


----------



## Stihl 041S

[/

Hey Robin. 

Hey Adam

And I see John down there now. 

Off to bed till candy alarm goes off.......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> [/
> 
> Hey Robin.
> 
> Hey Adam
> 
> And I see John down there now.
> 
> Off to bed till candy alarm goes off.......





Nite Rob

Good luck !!


----------



## Cantdog

Rainin like all get out here.......easterly wind....poor weather.....but....you don't have to shovel rain...usually...It's all headed slowly over across the Fundy to visit Dan and Jerry...'nuther BLAH day ....try to get done what I didn't do yesterday in the shop.......warm and dry atleast.....


----------



## Cantdog

Sleep well Rob......


----------



## tbone75

Supose to clear off today? But more rain coming right back then snow Fri. and cold ! YUK !!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> [/
> 
> Hey Robin.
> 
> Hey Adam
> 
> And I see John down there now.
> 
> Off to bed till candy alarm goes off.......





Hi rob! Nite rob!


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> Morning Adam........I see john down there.....musta just come to.....



Mornin robin!

Rainin there too eh?


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> Mornin robin!
> 
> Rainin there too eh?




Yeah....everything.....was snow...then sleet/freezing rain...now 43 degrees and raining hard.....back to snow/sleet later today....snow tomorrow...but all in all..lucky...just inland they're calling for upwards of a foot in places.....coast ain't so bad......ocean is stihl 48 degrees...moderates the air temps ....sometimes....


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> Yeah....everything.....was snow...then sleet/freezing rain...now 43 degrees and raining hard.....back to snow/sleet later today....snow tomorrow...but all in all..lucky...just inland they're calling for upwards of a foot in places.....coast ain't so bad......ocean is stihl 48 degrees...moderates the air temps ....sometimes....



Nice!


----------



## tbone75

Loaded the stove last night before I passed out.Stihl blowing heat ! 10 hrs. ! The good dry wood helps a lot ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. 

not too much catching up this morning. 

Off to the slat mines to go do that W thing.....


----------



## tbone75

Not much going in here. Guess I will go wash parts. YUK ! LOL The only part of working on saws I don't enjoy. LOL
Get the OL a new dish washer I will fix that problem! LOL They don't get everything off,but a good bit of it.

If I had room for the big parts washer,it would be much easier too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> See anything odd about this ??
> 
> 
> Stihl 034 AV Super Chainsaw Electronic for Parts | eBay



I don`t see anything, Super about it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah....everything.....was snow...then sleet/freezing rain...now 43 degrees and raining hard.....back to snow/sleet later today....snow tomorrow...but all in all..lucky...just inland they're calling for upwards of a foot in places.....coast ain't so bad......ocean is stihl 48 degrees...moderates the air temps ....sometimes....



While its mild here I will put up some more outside lights. Not shure how the inside tree is going to survive with a half grown wildcat playing with everything he can reach up to 4' off the floor...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> While its mild here I will put up some more outside lights. Not shure how the inside tree is going to survive with a half grown wildcat playing with everything he can reach up to 4' off the floor...LOL



Cats and Christmas trees,bad news for the tree! LOL Least mine are old enough they don't play with it much. The first couple years was lots of fun !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not much going in here. Guess I will go wash parts. YUK ! LOL The only part of working on saws I don't enjoy. LOL
> Get the OL a new dish washer I will fix that problem! LOL They don't get everything off,but a good bit of it.
> 
> If I had room for the big parts washer,it would be much easier too!



I really like cleaning up the oldies to see what is left to work with, did you ever see this one?

[video]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-JY2jHHQU1yw/SlFJEyNB2WI/AAAAAAAAFdU/FF6rdxnaXkk/s576/IMG_3773.JPG?gl=US[/video]


----------



## tbone75

This Eeko 360 and the Stihl 192 are built very close to the same. Neither one is real easy to work on,but you can check spark and compression before you put it all together. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I really like cleaning up the oldies to see what is left to work with, did you ever see this one?
> 
> [video]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-JY2jHHQU1yw/SlFJEyNB2WI/AAAAAAAAFdU/FF6rdxnaXkk/s576/IMG_3773.JPG?gl=US[/video]



Yep ! Not sure I would have even tried that one! But you made it one nice saw!!


----------



## tbone75

The worst thing about cleaning parts,I can't find a comfy way to do it? Makes the back hurt real bad !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! Not sure I would have even tried that one! But you made it one nice saw!!



I just built that one up into a runner for a fellow, it had sentimental value to him. It would run but I would not trust it to run for a long time since there was so much water damage to it. It did recieive a lot of donor parts...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta get out and put up some Reindeer before the rain gets here.


----------



## roncoinc

YAWNNNNNN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

mild enuf i will bring out the small pressure washer today and clean some sthinky parts.

saves all the scraping and junk in the parts cleaner

those 266 covers will get cleaned too !!
that pine pitch is a B***h !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gotta get out and put up some Reindeer before the rain gets here.



Raindeer good eating ??


----------



## roncoinc

Last call for husky 40 parts,,anybody got any ??


----------



## tbone75

I see you down there Scoot ! Good morning !


----------



## roncoinc

Soon i am going to have to do something with that 056 top cover 

sez 056 AV on it so wrong tag.

beat pretty bad with losts of paint missing.

now wish i had a sand blaster !


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> I really like cleaning up the oldies to see what is left to work with, did you ever see this one?
> 
> [video]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-JY2jHHQU1yw/SlFJEyNB2WI/AAAAAAAAFdU/FF6rdxnaXkk/s576/IMG_3773.JPG?gl=US[/video]



Is that one Dan left for you?


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Soon i am going to have to do something with that 056 top cover
> 
> sez 056 AV on it so wrong tag.
> 
> beat pretty bad with losts of paint missing.
> 
> now wish i had a sand blaster !



My Mag2 says 056AV too.


----------



## roncoinc

Everything i'm reading says sand blasting magnesium is a no-no.


----------



## Cantdog

Getting back to the posts last night about buying E-Bay saws.....I have bought numerous saws off ebay....but only two that were declared runners.......one was a 49SP that did and does run perfectly.....it's the one I take to the island...never done a thing to it....the other was my 630 West Coast.....that had the potential to become instant junk due to the carb butterfly screw being about 1 1/2 turns from being inhaled....I don't believe the owner had any idea that this was the case.....at any rate, I caught it before any damage was done. All the others were parts saws or saws to be fixed. Of those, many that I paid a very low price for, several were diamonds in the rough. These required nothing more than a clean up/tune up...maybe a part or two from my stash to become dependable runners. Others were just what I bought them for......parts.

I have been dinged a couple times as well......the very nice looking 70E I got from the PNW was a real let down....though it looked great on the outside the pto side main was beat/loose, SEM unit was toast.....P&C destroyed.....that's the one I did the build thread on....in the end I came out it with a brand new 70E Jonsereds....the cost was high.. likely more than I could ever sell it for....but I know what I've got, it's basically brand new and it's mine....you can't buy these new any more.

The last ding came on a 910E parts saw I bought......paid more than it was worth even if it had turned out as good as it looked....which it didn't....and it didn't look very good ..However...it did have several key components that I sorely needed and are NLA....who would have thought that a saw from Kirby Arizona had been submerged in water for a fairly long time??? Some time over the winter I hope to do another crankshaft up build thread on a 910E...still aquiring a few last bits....some from this saw will be featured.

You have to know what to look for buying used saws off ebay......which means you have to already know the brand and model extensively...it's strenghts and weaknesses and don't be afraid to ask the seller as many question as you need to.....don't be shy..ask for more pics etc. If the guy is on the up and up he'll be very helpful. If he shines on ya, blows smoke and won't answer direct questions.... walk away......there WILL be another come along.

On the plus side a half dozen times something has not been what was described and when I contacted the seller he/she has made it more than right by refunding my money a telling me to keep the saw/parts or throw them away...costs more than it's worth to ship back.......something has to be VERY fuzzed out before I throw away a red part....LOL!!!

In the end e-bay is always a gamble...there are many rules in place favoring the buyer....if you have the will/energy/time to persue them you will probably come out financially OK in the end. The worst thing is the let down from expecting something good and getting something.....otherwize.. There is no substitute for hands on purchasing......and the prices I pay on the interwebs take that into account.....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Everything i'm reading says sand blasting magnesium is a no-no.




Glass beads.....silica sand is to abrasive...


----------



## farrell

It's SNOWING!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Getting back to the posts last night about buying E-Bay saws.....I have bought numerous saws off ebay....but only two that were declared runners.......one was a 49SP that did and does run perfectly.....it's the one I take to the island...never done a thing to it....the other was my 630 West Coast.....that had the potential to become instant junk due to the carb butterfly screw being about 1 1/2 turns from being inhaled....I don't believe the owner had any idea that this was the case.....at any rate, I caught it before any damage was done. All the others were parts saws or saws to be fixed. Of those, many that I paid a very low price for, several were diamonds in the rough. These required nothing more than a clean up/tune up...maybe a part or two from my stash to become dependable runners. Others were just what I bought them for......parts.
> 
> I have been dinged a couple times as well......the very nice looking 70E I got from the PNW was a real let down....though it looked great on the outside the pto side main was beat/loose, SEM unit was toast.....P&C destroyed.....that's the one I did the build thread on....in the end I came out it with a brand new 70E Jonsereds....the cost was high.. likely more than I could ever sell it for....but I know what I've got, it's basically brand new and it's mine....you can't buy these new any more.
> 
> The last ding came on a 910E parts saw I bought......paid more than it was worth even if it had turned out as good as it looked....which it didn't....and it didn't look very good ..However...it did have several key components that I sorely needed and are NLA....who would have thought that a saw from Kirby Arizona had been submerged in water for a fairly long time??? Some time over the winter I hope to do another crankshaft up build thread on a 910E...still aquiring a few last bits....some from this saw will be featured.
> 
> You have to know what to look for buying used saws off ebay......which means you have to already know the brand and model extensively...it's strenghts and weaknesses and don't be afraid to ask the seller as many question as you need to.....don't be shy..ask for more pics etc. If the guy is on the up and up he'll be very helpful. If he shines on ya, blows smoke and won't answer direct questions.... walk away......there WILL be another come along.
> 
> On the plus side a half dozen times something has not been what was described and when I contacted the seller he/she has made it more than right by refunding my money a telling me to keep the saw/parts or throw them away...costs more than it's worth to ship back.......something has to be VERY fuzzed out before I throw away a red part....LOL!!!
> 
> In the end e-bay is always a gamble...there are many rules in place favoring the buyer....if you have the will/energy/time to persue them you will probably come out financially OK in the end. The worst thing is the let down from expecting something good and getting something.....otherwize.. There is no substitute for hands on purchasing......and the prices I pay on the interwebs take that into account.....



I have bought many saws off flea bay,almost all were parts saws.Have only went after running saws twice,one of them came with parts I needed. LOL Any time I had a problem I would contact the seller.They have always made it more than right. Have only been screwed over once,that was one of the first I bought.Only one other saw was worse than I expected,but I paid so little for it,I didn't care.Stihl had many good parts worth way more than I paid. LOL I have to say I have been very lucky on there! But I always ask plenty of questions,and look over the pix very good! 
I look them over good decide on how much I will go and thats it.Any higher I let it go. Stihl is the worst to get any good deal on! Almost always go higher than there worth! See many parts Stihls go for as much as you could buy a running saw for else where!
Huskys do the same on there too,maybe not quiet as bad.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Getting back to the posts last night about buying E-Bay saws.....I have bought numerous saws off ebay....but only two that were declared runners.......one was a 49SP that did and does run perfectly.....it's the one I take to the island...never done a thing to it....the other was my 630 West Coast.....that had the potential to become instant junk due to the carb butterfly screw being about 1 1/2 turns from being inhaled....I don't believe the owner had any idea that this was the case.....at any rate, I caught it before any damage was done. All the others were parts saws or saws to be fixed. Of those, many that I paid a very low price for, several were diamonds in the rough. These required nothing more than a clean up/tune up...maybe a part or two from my stash to become dependable runners. Others were just what I bought them for......parts.
> 
> I have been dinged a couple times as well......the very nice looking 70E I got from the PNW was a real let down....though it looked great on the outside the pto side main was beat/loose, SEM unit was toast.....P&C destroyed.....that's the one I did the build thread on....in the end I came out it with a brand new 70E Jonsereds....the cost was high.. likely more than I could ever sell it for....but I know what I've got, it's basically brand new and it's mine....you can't buy these new any more.
> 
> The last ding came on a 910E parts saw I bought......paid more than it was worth even if it had turned out as good as it looked....which it didn't....and it didn't look very good ..However...it did have several key components that I sorely needed and are NLA....who would have thought that a saw from Kirby Arizona had been submerged in water for a fairly long time??? Some time over the winter I hope to do another crankshaft up build thread on a 910E...still aquiring a few last bits....some from this saw will be featured.
> 
> You have to know what to look for buying used saws off ebay......which means you have to already know the brand and model extensively...it's strenghts and weaknesses and don't be afraid to ask the seller as many question as you need to.....don't be shy..ask for more pics etc. If the guy is on the up and up he'll be very helpful. If he shines on ya, blows smoke and won't answer direct questions.... walk away......there WILL be another come along.
> 
> On the plus side a half dozen times something has not been what was described and when I contacted the seller he/she has made it more than right by refunding my money a telling me to keep the saw/parts or throw them away...costs more than it's worth to ship back.......something has to be VERY fuzzed out before I throw away a red part....LOL!!!
> 
> In the end e-bay is always a gamble...there are many rules in place favoring the buyer....if you have the will/energy/time to persue them you will probably come out financially OK in the end. The worst thing is the let down from expecting something good and getting something.....otherwize.. There is no substitute for hands on purchasing......and the prices I pay on the interwebs take that into account.....




All very good info for those buying on the Bay. You might have noticed I named Stihl eclusively, there is a reason behind that and John has touched on it in the post after yours. Stihl parts, saws and paraphenalia go for way too much on there. You can source out anything Stihl related at a much better price than on the open Bay bidding circus. I have only lost one one saw, gained on dozens more before it. I am way ahead on purchases I have made on other brands of saws I have made over the years and I doin`t only mean monetarialy. I have made some very good acquaintences off the Bay , they are great contacts to have and I use them to this day. I am more than happy with 99% of the stuff I have bought off there, one bad purchase among hundreds is a very small percentage, if the seller and I could have reached an agreement on that purchase I would have met him halfway but he would not return any messages at all. I could have chased him down through eBay resolution services if I had wanted to waste enough time but I did not. I did not get my money back but I did get a lot more satisfaction and I will leave it at that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Raindeer good eating ??



Reindeers is very good eating, we call them Caribou on this side of the pond. The wooden ones I put up today is for decoration only.Don`t know who cares but it makes the kids and the wife happy, if they are happy then I am much better off...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Last call for husky 40 parts,,anybody got any ??



Well you know Dan and I imbed all the husky parts in concrete so not much help to ya...


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Is that one Dan left for you?



LOL,...No that one came from a different source.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Everything i'm reading says sand blasting magnesium is a no-no.



Depends on what you are trying to remove, paint is easy, glass bead or crushed walnut shells. Powder coat is very hard, a coating of Tal-Strip ,wash off and blast with OO sand has always worked great for me. I run 100 lbs of pressure when blasting magnesium.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Reindeers is very good eating, we call them Caribou on this side of the pond. The wooden ones I put up today is for decoration only.Don`t know who cares but it makes the kids and the wife happy, if they are happy then I am much better off...LOL



Smart man. If momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy!


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon SLACKERS !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Afternoon SLACKERS !



Takes one to know one.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Takes one to know one.



I am stihl #1 SLACKER around here !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I am stihl #1 SLACKER around here !



Uncle mongo might have you beat for a couple days....sounds like he messed his back up real bad


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Uncle mongo might have you beat for a couple days....sounds like he messed his back up real bad



Afraid he did ! Auntie Dan took the crown for a while,but I got it back ! LOL Now Uncle Mongo seems to be trying for it.

It always comes back home !!


----------



## tbone75

Back to my pile of stinky saws ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Last call for husky 40 parts,,anybody got any ??



2050 J-Red parts work? Got most of 2 saws ! And a 2036 missing a lot .

Forgot I had 2 of them 2050s. LOL Plenty to make one,if I ever feel like it? LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Back to my pile of stinky saws ! LOL



Keep those Huskies covered. Went to bed with a headache and the wind was blowing south to north.:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Keep those Huskies covered. Went to bed with a headache and the wind was blowing south to north.:msp_smile:



You mean keep the Stihls covered !  Thats what I be working on. " STINKERS "


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> You mean keep the Stihls covered !  Thats what I be working on. " STINKERS "



You get one of the 192's running yet? I like those little saw. Peppy for such a small thing. 200's are stouter but have carb issues.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> You mean keep the Stihls covered !  Thats what I be working on. " STINKERS "



Those Stihl's are why I'm smelling roses..


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Those Stihl's are why I'm smelling roses..



No..............That was me, just farted !


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> You get one of the 192's running yet? I like those little saw. Peppy for such a small thing. 200's are stouter but have carb issues.



Are you kidding? LOL Stihl sorting and cleaning parts. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Do those 026`s ever work sweet.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do those 026`s ever work sweet.



Just rub it in....lol

I hope to have one complete not to long from now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Just rub it in....lol
> 
> I hope to have one complete not to long from now.



I have built 3 more of them since you started in on the 024. Had them out today for testing and cut up another truckload of firewood, piled it on the woodhauler and delivered it to my friend Tom. It was halfway mild here today just before a rainstorm is due to hit us overnight. The rain has started over the last hour and there is a rainfall warning up on the TV screen.


----------



## jimdad07

Somebody just dropped off a Homelite Zip for me, with the other one I have I should be able to make one a runner, lots of good parts on both saws. Same person also dropped off another top handle Homie XL. I hate working on top handle saws, but I have enough of these now to make a couple of runners. They are handy for brush cutting and trail making. Off to keep working on that Wildthingy cylinder. I am using a half round file and a 7/32 chain file. I am liking the results with these a lot better.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Somebody just dropped off a Homelite Zip for me, with the other one I have I should be able to make one a runner, lots of good parts on both saws. Same person also dropped off another top handle Homie XL. I hate working on top handle saws, but I have enough of these now to make a couple of runners. They are handy for brush cutting and trail making. Off to keep working on that Wildthingy cylinder. I am using a half round file and a 7/32 chain file. I am liking the results with these a lot better.



Jim,,i did a poulas 2050,,36cc..
dunno if i overdid it or a carb prob..
will SCREAM wot !! dont like to idle..
looked like 1/2 to widen each side of the ports,tried for %80,think i got that but may be to much for a small engine.


----------



## jimdad07

[video]<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/sXYM6O3o1K0?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/video]


roncoinc said:


> Jim,,i did a poulas 2050,,36cc..
> dunno if i overdid it or a carb prob..
> will SCREAM wot !! dont like to idle..
> looked like 1/2 to widen each side of the ports,tried for %80,think i got that but may be to much for a small engine.



Maybe I'll go a little wider, I had figured around 65%. I might try for 70%. Do you remember how you did the transfers?


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have built 3 more of them since you started in on the 024. Had them out today for testing and cut up another truckload of firewood, piled it on the woodhauler and delivered it to my friend Tom. It was halfway mild here today just before a rainstorm is due to hit us overnight. The rain has started over the last hour and there is a rainfall warning up on the TV screen.



You suck........


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> [video]<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/sXYM6O3o1K0?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/video]
> 
> Maybe I'll go a little wider, I had figured around 65%. I might try for 70%. Do you remember how you did the transfers?



didnt touch them.
once i found out only 36cc i stopped.


----------



## tbone75

Just said were in for nasty weather Thurs. 50 mph wind and all kinds of chit! :msp_thumbdn:

Update : 45-55 mph winds,sleet,snow and turning COLD Thursday night! More snow Fri. ! Wonder if I can get a flight to Florida tomorrow? LOL
Oops............... I don't fly ! Chit I am stuck !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> didnt touch them.
> once i found out only 36cc i stopped.



I am sure you have another one you could try ! LOL If not I can send you one ! LOL

Or maybe a J-Red 2050 ? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

My starter rope came in today,,two day delivery 

now i got #4.5 ,, #5 ,, #5.5 .
all set now for about anything ..


----------



## tbone75

Time ! ................ To feed the Slug !


----------



## AU_K2500

Nothing new Here.

Just found out its just me and the boss man through the end of the year.....everyone else bailed....its gonna be a long two weeks.


----------



## caleath

Whats up slackers....you only need 50 more


----------



## AU_K2500

caleath said:


> Whats up slackers....you only need 50 more



Hey Cliff! You still looking to reduce inventory?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> Nothing new Here.
> 
> Just found out its just me and the boss man through the end of the year.....everyone else bailed....its gonna be a long two weeks.



could work out just fine though since the boss man don't wanna be there either. he may be somewhat scarce. time honored tradition. then again, maybe not.


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> could work out just fine though since the boss man don't wanna be there either. he may be somewhat scarce. time honored tradition. then again, maybe not.



Hey Jerry..........


----------



## roncoinc

Robin !!

got a can of red paint ! ??

Poulin chainsaw


----------



## AU_K2500

jerrycmorrow said:


> could work out just fine though since the boss man don't wanna be there either. he may be somewhat scarce. time honored tradition. then again, maybe not.



Scarce is right! Lol


----------



## roncoinc

Dang,,,..

looks like sparky #2 and myself tonight.

oh well,,i aint fussy about the company i keep


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Dang,,,..
> 
> looks like sparky #2 and myself tonight.
> 
> oh well,,i aint fussy about the company i keep



glad to know you feel the same way.


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!

Did more Xmas shopping today......

The OL and I went out for lunch.......shrimp fries and a rare 18oz bone ribeye! Oh so yummy!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Ron. 

Hey Mark.

Hey Adam.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hey Jerry..........



Hi Ron.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ron.
> 
> Hey Mark.



Hi uncle Rob.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

What`s on the saw list tonight?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Evening kids!
> 
> Did more Xmas shopping today......
> 
> The OL and I went out for lunch.......shrimp fries and a rare 18oz bone ribeye! Oh so yummy!



What are shrimp fries ??

over a POUND of steak !! ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got another 034 and a 036PRO to do tomorrow. Not shure when they ran last so carb and lines need checkin. Also got a red brick needs checkin into.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> What are shrimp fries ??
> 
> over a POUND of steak !! ??



Shrimp fries are for very small people...


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> What are shrimp fries ??
> 
> over a POUND of steak !! ??



Sorry Ron! Firecracker shrimp (lightly breaded and deep fried covered with butter garlic sauce and tossed in with jalapeño and banana peppers) and french fries and yes an 18oz ribeye cooked to perfection!!


----------



## farrell

Hahaha.......

Just saw on the Facebook the midget is gettin stalker notes in his truck!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shrimp fries are for very small people...



That dont include ADAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll

I don't need an extra fight ringht now - another thread "blew up" for basically no reason at all....:msp_rolleyes:


No reason to look for it, it is closed down now, for good reasons.


----------



## roncoinc

SawTroll said:


> I don't need an extra fight ringht now - another thread "blew up" for basically no reason at all....:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> No reason to look for it, it is closed down now, for good reasons.



Oh sure,,tell us AFTER the fun !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Jim,,i did a poulas 2050,,36cc..
> dunno if i overdid it or a carb prob..
> will SCREAM wot !! dont like to idle..
> looked like 1/2 to widen each side of the ports,tried for %80,think i got that but may be to much for a small engine.



So far:
Diameter of piston: 1.499"
Exhaust to start: .7545" now is 1.075"= 71.7%

Intake to start: ..7645" now is .8255"= 55%, have a lot more room on the intake, did lower it a little but not enough to say so. 

Back to grinding on the intake. I left the transfers alone, I put real good bevels in the exhaust port and it polished up nicely. Going to gut the muffler and widen the exhaust hole on it and see what happens. As for the carb, I might try to find a slightly larger one if this one doesn't work out. This is the first time I have that much off of the exhaust port, we will see how it works out. I left just enough of the lower part of the port to leave about 2mm of meat before exposing the bottom of the piston at TDC, the roof was left alone so I don't affect timing. I can blend the intake into the transfers a lot more, I need a longer bit for the dremel, I ended up finding a diamond bit out in the shop. Much faster with that, I think I prefer the dremel over the die grinder. There is a lot more control with the dremel, I can use it like a pencil when I'm grinding with it.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> That dont include ADAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!



Hey! You callin me fat or somtin?:msp_sneaky:











LOL


----------



## jimdad07

SawTroll said:


> I don't need an extra fight ringht now - another thread "blew up" for basically no reason at all....:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> No reason to look for it, it is closed down now, for good reasons.



That seems to happen to you all the time, you are just reminding people in a friendly manner that you like the Swedish saws.


----------



## farrell

SawTroll said:


> I don't need an extra fight ringht now - another thread "blew up" for basically no reason at all....:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> No reason to look for it, it is closed down now, for good reasons.



You causin problems again?


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Hey! You callin me fat or somtin?:msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL



I think he was calling you a "Lunchbox"...Tubby


----------



## jimdad07

Off to read the kids to sleep.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> I think he was calling you a "Lunchbox"...Tubby



Really? You too Jim? 

I'm more plump than tubby

I'm just built like a chit brick house only shorter than one:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

At work we used to have a poster with 5 cartoon characters walking up a roadway away from the docks, they appeared to be very short guys around 3' tall. There were several boats tied up to the piers and the caption read. The Shrimp Boats are in.....LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> At work we used to have a poster with 5 cartoon characters walking up a roadway away from the docks, they appeared to be very short guys around 3' tall. There were several boats tied up to the piers and the caption read. The Shrimp Boats are in.....LOL



What? Now you too Jerry? 

Oh........how it sucks to be short and round:bang:


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Hahaha.......
> 
> Just saw on the Facebook the midget is gettin stalker notes in his truck!



I been wondering what happened to that goofball. I haven't seen nor heard of him on here in quite awhile. Must be he is fading out of the saw work some.


----------



## jimdad07

I think I might go start a "Saw Troll for President" thread, that ought to be interesting...probably get me banned.


----------



## tbone75

You guys are doing a good job tonight ! 

Where did Ol Blue go? Found something for him.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> I think I might go start a "Saw Troll for President" thread, that ought to be interesting...probably get me banned.



That be funny right there!


----------



## dancan

Well , Robin's wind and rain has shown up .
I had a crapsman given to me today , looks like a dark color pewlan wildthingy , in the dumpster it went but I kept the snowblower that came with it .


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> That be funny right there!



Adam sorry I haven't got your carb in the mail yet,but I will in the next day or two!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Adam sorry I haven't got your carb in the mail yet,but I will in the next day or two!



It's fine lil buddy! Whenever you get to it!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , Robin's wind and rain has shown up .
> I had a crapsman given to me today , looks like a dark color pewlan wildthingy , in the dumpster it went but I kept the snowblower that came with it .



Auntie Dan !! Jerry could have had some fun with that saw !


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I think I might go start a "Saw Troll for President" thread, that ought to be interesting...probably get me banned.



He would prefer Emperor......


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well , Robin's wind and rain has shown up .
> I had a crapsman given to me today , looks like a dark color pewlan wildthingy , in the dumpster it went but I kept the snowblower that came with it .



Any day is a good day when you get the chance to toss one of those POS into the dumpster. I really like the sound they make when it hits the steel floor of an empty dumpster.Music to my ears and brain....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Any day is a good day when you get the chance to toss one of those POS into the dumpster. I really like the sound they make when it hits the steel floor of an empty dumpster.Music to my ears and brain....LOL



Not near as fun as a Mini-Mac !!


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got another 034 and a 036PRO to do tomorrow. Not shure when they ran last so carb and lines need checkin. Also got a red brick needs checkin into.



You suck.....I feel like I've said that before.



Who's OL blue?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> He would prefer Emperor......



How you holding up?

I like them cleaner things you gave me!!! Had a ink mess with my printer !! Cleaned it right off my hands ! 

Dang new cartridge leaked all out inside the printer ! Brand new one !! Took me an hour to clean it out !! :bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

A mechanic that works with my brother at the shop has a grey/black Craftsman that needs a chainbrake/clutch cover. He constantly reminds me to look for one for him. He won`t use the saw cause he thinks its unsafe without the brake. I told him that I won`t ever find one and he should chuck it but he just holds onto it hopeing without hope one will show up for it...LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You suck.....I feel like I've said that before.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's OL blue?



Pappy Smurf !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How you holding up?
> 
> I like them cleaner things you gave me!!! Had a ink mess with my printer !! Cleaned it right off my hands !
> 
> Dang new cartridge leaked all out inside the printer ! Brand new one !! Took me an hour to clean it out !! :bang:



That sucks. I used to refill those cartridges back when the kids would use the printer so much we went through 2-3 a month. Luckily I never had a spill.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A mechanic that works with my brother at the shop has a grey/black Craftsman that needs a chainbrake/clutch cover. He constantly reminds me to look for one for him. He won`t use the saw cause he thinks its unsafe without the brake. I told him that I won`t ever find one and he should chuck it but he just holds onto it hopeing without hope one will show up for it...LOL



Gray & Black,one like the 3300 Poulans? Never seen one with a brake? I need 2 clutch covers for them ! 
They are good saws ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Not near as fun as a Mini-Mac !!



I personally prefer the sound of a stihl when a pound of tannerite detonates underneath it! All that's left are lil chunks of creamsickle!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That sucks. I used to refill those cartridges back when the kids would use the printer so much we went through 2-3 a month. Luckily I never had a spill.



Not sure why this one did that? Never had one do that before? Just took it out of the package,put it in and tried to use it.Didn't print right, looked in there. CHIT !!!! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> You suck.....I feel like I've said that before.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's OL blue?




You wouldn`t believe how many times I have heard that comment. I take it with a grain of salt. I have stuck to my guns as they say and only work on prefered lines of saws. I have recently stooped low enough to work on Stihl 025`s but that won`t happen often. I did rebuild a Stihl 280 once and have slept at a Best Western a couple of times...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> How you holding up?
> 
> I like them cleaner things you gave me!!! Had a ink mess with my printer !! Cleaned it right off my hands !
> 
> Dang new cartridge leaked all out inside the printer ! Brand new one !! Took me an hour to clean it out !! :bang:



Feels like I got a toothache in my calf. 

The other three painkillers take the edge off. 

Dr tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You wouldn`t believe how many times I have heard that comment. I take it with a grain of salt. I have stuck to my guns as they say and only work on prefered lines of saws. I have recently stooped low enough to work on Stihl 025`s but that won`t happen often. I did rebuild a Stihl 280 once and have slept at a Best Western a couple of times...LOL



OK,,thats funny 

anything come of that saw next state west of me ??


----------



## roncoinc

Mean Jerry

Aunty Dan

Slug

Pappa smurf

Uncle Mongo

Pit bull ( clam diggah )

Midgit

Sparky



who did i miss ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Gray & Black,one like the 3300 Poulans? Never seen one with a brake? I need 2 clutch covers for them !
> They are good saws ! :msp_thumbsup:



I think they are a mid 50cc saw, something like a 52 or 54 and it has a chainbrake. All of the handles get melted off due to the exhaust port directed at the brake handle about 1.5" away from the muffler..... POS design....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mean Jerry
> 
> Aunty Dan
> 
> Slug
> 
> Pappa smurf
> 
> Uncle Mongo
> 
> Pit bull ( clam diggah )
> 
> Midgit
> 
> Sparky
> 
> 
> 
> who did i miss ??



Jim Bob ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Mean Jerry
> 
> Aunty Dan
> 
> Slug
> 
> Pappa smurf
> 
> Uncle Mongo
> 
> Pit bull ( clam diggah )
> 
> Midgit
> 
> Sparky
> 
> 
> 
> who did i miss ??



Adam Apple

Scoot the Hoot


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> You wouldn`t believe how many times I have heard that comment. I take it with a grain of salt. I have stuck to my guns as they say and only work on prefered lines of saws. I have recently stooped low enough to work on Stihl 025`s but that won`t happen often. I did rebuild a Stihl 280 once and have slept at a Best Western a couple of times...LOL


Lol! I'm just messing with you, I'm just jealous.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think they are a mid 50cc saw, something like a 52 or 54 and it has a chainbrake. All of the handles get melted off due to the exhaust port directed at the brake handle about 1.5" away from the muffler..... POS design....LOL



LOL Yep that be the ones! Never seen any with a brake? Some other Poulans fit,forget what ones?

I stihl need 2 clutch covers! LOL With or without break. Like to have one with the break,I can fix that muffler problem! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Mean Jerry
> 
> Aunty Dan
> 
> Slug
> 
> Pappa smurf
> 
> Uncle Mongo
> 
> Pit bull ( clam diggah )
> 
> Midgit
> 
> Sparky
> 
> 
> 
> who did i miss ??



Left out again, can't believe it, been on this thread since January 2011 and I still get missed...Can't have nothin!:msp_crying:

Just for that I am going back to work on my Wildthingy.


----------



## roncoinc

Mean Jerry

Aunty Dan

Slug


Pappa smurf

Uncle Mongo

Pit bull ( clam diggah )

Midgit

Sparky

Jim Bob

Adam Apple

Scoot the Hoot


who we forgetting ??


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Mean Jerry
> 
> Aunty Dan
> 
> Slug
> 
> 
> Pappa smurf
> 
> Uncle Mongo
> 
> Pit bull ( clam diggah )
> 
> Midgit
> 
> Sparky
> 
> Jim Bob
> 
> Adam Apple
> 
> Scoot the Hoot
> 
> 
> who we forgetting ??



King Slacker who started it all has popped in twice in the last couple of days. Two posts and gone.


----------



## roncoinc

HEY !!!! 

this thread was started Jan 6 2011 !!

we got until then !!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> King Slacker who started it all has popped in twice in the last couple of days. Two posts and gone.



Fell better now jim bob ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mean Jerry
> 
> Aunty Dan
> 
> Slug
> 
> 
> Pappa smurf
> 
> Uncle Mongo
> 
> Pit bull ( clam diggah )
> 
> Midgit
> 
> Sparky
> 
> Jim Bob
> 
> Adam Apple
> 
> Scoot the Hoot
> 
> 
> who we forgetting ??



I was about to say Adam Ant 

Scoot the Hoot ! Like that one. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin !!
> 
> got a can of red paint ! ??
> 
> Poulin chainsaw



yep and sticker....that says Lil' Jon.....lol!!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> HEY !!!!
> 
> this thread was started Jan 6 2011 !!
> 
> we got until then !!



Two years we been yacking on here almost every night in less than a month. I think it was Cliff, Jerry and then you and I started popping in. Then we acquired John and Jacob and so on and so forth. I think this is the best thread going the forum, we definitely have the most pages.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> King Slacker who started it all has popped in twice in the last couple of days. Two posts and gone.



Hey now !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Fell better now jim bob ??



You the man Ron.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HEY !!!!
> 
> this thread was started Jan 6 2011 !!
> 
> we got until then !!



I guess :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol! I'm just messing with you, I'm just jealous.



Oh I know that, every time I picked up a 044,046 or 066 I got the same from many on here. I know everyone would prefer to work on these series of saws....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

SawTroll said:


> I don't need an extra fight ringht now - another thread "blew up" for basically no reason at all....:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> No reason to look for it, it is closed down now, for good reasons.




Missed it Niko....but it's the holidays...some folks get........"overstimulated"......for no apparent reason...LOL!!!


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Two years we been yacking on here almost every night in less than a month. I think it was Cliff, Jerry and then you and I started popping in. Then we acquired John and Jacob and so on and so forth. I think this is the best thread going the forum, we definitely have the most pages.



Now I get forgot! WTF!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Missed it Niko....but it's the holidays...some folks get........"overstimulated"......for no apparent reason...LOL!!!



I might have been there...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Now I get forgot! WTF!



The list has been revised a couple of times by now.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> oh i know that, every time i picked up a 044,046 or 066 i got the same from many on here. I know everyone would prefer to work on these series of saws....lol







not !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All...I see the pages are flippin by at a good rate......been visiting another forum tonight.......been sleuthing through many pages on cyl hydrolocking with water cooled exhaust posted by the Mercruiser gurus......my Seaway gave me some trouble/problems over Thanksgiving...got us home Ok....but me thinks the pitbull has another Saab story......tomorrow got bunch of tests to perform and more than likely I won't like the results......by this time tomorow night the boat might be out doors and the 4.3 hanging by it's neck on the bridge crane......hope not...really liked that motor....steady 65 psi oil pressure @ 3000 rpm.......time (and wrenches) will tell......(sigh)


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Evening All...I see the pages are flippin by at a good rate......been visiting another forum tonight.......been sleuthing through many pages on cyl hydrolocking with water cooled exhaust posted by the Mercruiser gurus......my Seaway gave me some trouble/problems over Thanksgiving...got us home Ok....but me thinks the pitbull has another Saab story......tomorrow got bunch of tests to perform and more than likely I won't like the results......by this time tomorow night the boat might be out doors and the 4.3 hanging by it's neck on the bridge crane......hope not...really liked that motor....steady 65 psi oil pressure @ 3000 rpm.......time (and wrenches) will tell......(sigh)



Heat exchanger on that ??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All...I see the pages are flippin by at a good rate......been visiting another forum tonight.......been sleuthing through many pages on cyl hydrolocking with water cooled exhaust posted by the Mercruiser gurus......my Seaway gave me some trouble/problems over Thanksgiving...got us home Ok....but me thinks the pitbull has another Saab story......tomorrow got bunch of tests to perform and more than likely I won't like the results......by this time tomorow night the boat might be out doors and the 4.3 hanging by it's neck on the bridge crane......hope not...really liked that motor....steady 65 psi oil pressure @ 3000 rpm.......time (and wrenches) will tell......(sigh)



Good luck !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Heat exchanger on that ??




No...raw water.....wish it was a closed system


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Good luck !



Thanks John..... if it bad enough you'll be able to hear the whining clear down there.......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> No...raw water.....wish it was a closed system



A perkins diesel would be nice 

not fast but good milage !


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> A perkins diesel would be nice
> 
> not fast but good milage !



What about a cummins?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> What about a cummins?



Probly way to big for Robins boat


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thanks John..... if it bad enough you'll be able to hear the whining clear down there.......



Is it a 4.3 Chevy motor? They are some good motors!


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> what about a cummins?



a 4bt.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> A perkins diesel would be nice
> 
> not fast but good milage !



I second the Perkins, especially for marine use. Mine hauled my ass around for many years.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Saab used to make marine diesels.....


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Probly way to big for Robins boat



Worth a shot


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> A perkins diesel would be nice
> 
> not fast but good milage !



I hear ya there........LOL!! This 4.3 is a 92....in 94 they upgraded the block with a balance shaft......I'll probably be looking for one of those..94 or newer, carbed. New is $9,000.00 so that is not an option....if I can find a good used one with a closed system or fresh water use I would invest in a heat exchanger......


I may find my problem is not the motor but in the manifolds.....cast iron water cooled manifolds sitting full of salt water is always an ongoing problem......manifolds would be cheeper...OEM is only $900.00 for both side with risers.......only???? Worse than Stihl parts!!!


----------



## roncoinc

YAY !!!!!!! 


3 arrested in maple syrup heist | National News - WMUR Home


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> a 4bt.



That be the one!


----------



## jimdad07

Final numbers on the Wildthingy before Mary takes it over:

Piston diameter: 1.499
Intake Start: .7645" Intake Finish: .9045" *I ended up .8" wider from the top of the intake port to the bottom, the area blended over into the transfers makes the port a little wider but I couldn't get the pencil in there.
Exhaust Start: .7545" Exhaust Finish: 1.075"

I think I am going to stick with those numbers, what do you guys think? I also found that the little sanding drums, the smallest you can get for the dremel, worked great for the finish grinding. They took off small amounts of material and it came out extremely smooth. With that, Mary is taking over the puter for a little bit. I'll try to get back on before I head for bed.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I hear ya there........LOL!! This 4.3 is a 92....in 94 they upgraded the block with a balance shaft......I'll probably be looking for one of those..94 or newer, carbed. New is $9,000.00 so that is not an option....if I can find a good used one with a closed system or fresh water use I would invest in a heat exchanger......
> 
> 
> I may find my problem is not the motor but in the manifolds.....cast iron water cooled manifolds sitting full of salt water is always an ongoing problem......manifolds would be cheeper...OEM is only $900.00 for both side with risers.......only???? Worse than Stihl parts!!!



Always the option of a closed fresh water system,,works well on cars


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Is it a 4.3 Chevy motor? They are some good motors!






Yes but marinized.....according to the Merc rep....149 changes from auto engines......probably true.....they have to run 3,500 rpm steady for hours sometimes.....that'd be like driving your S-10 130 mph from your house to NYC.......and because it a boat it would be like going uphill all the way!! No coasting in a boat...LOL!! WOT is 4,500


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YAY !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 3 arrested in maple syrup heist | National News - WMUR Home



Sounds like a inside job ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Always the option of a closed fresh water system,,works well on cars



Yeah but they also come with their own set of issues...but one them ISN'T the engine block/heads rusting out.........long before you can wear one out...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yes but marinized.....according to the Merc rep....149 changes from auto engines......probably true.....they have to run 3,500 rpm steady for hours sometimes.....that'd be like driving your S-10 130 mph from your house to NYC.......and because it a boat it would be like going uphill all the way!! No coasting in a boat...LOL!! WOT is 4,500



I got an old " iron duke " ya can have


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes but marinized.....according to the Merc rep....149 changes from auto engines......probably true.....they have to run 3,500 rpm steady for hours sometimes.....that'd be like driving your S-10 130 mph from your house to NYC.......and because it a boat it would be like going uphill all the way!! No coasting in a boat...LOL!! WOT is 4,500



OK...... I thought there were some major differences in them. A lot thicker cylinder walls is the only one I know of.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got an old " iron duke " ya can have



Aint heard of one of them in very long time !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> OK...... I thought there were some major differences in them. A lot thicker cylinder walls is the only one I know of.



I don't know them all, but high volume oil pumps, brass freeze plugs, totally diiferent cam, different carb, different ign are a few that come to mind quickly...all the best stuff...depending on the horse power output.....mines a wimpy 2bbl one.... 185hp they develop carbed stockers up to 225 hp.....only 5hp less than a stock 350 marine. I have seen the 4.3s rated at 262hp same as the cid... 262cid...but these were very high performance fuel injected ones for go faster ski boats etc.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I got an old " iron duke " ya can have




LOL!! That's Ok....but thanks for the offer....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I don't know them all, but high volume oil pumps, brass freeze plugs, totally diiferent cam, different carb, different ign are a few that come to mind quickly...all the best stuff...depending on the horse power output.....mines a wimpy 2bbl one.... 185hp they develop carbed stockers up to 225 hp.....only 5hp less than a stock 350 marine. I have seen the 4.3s rated at 262hp same as the cid... 262cid...but these were very high performance fuel injected ones for go faster ski boats etc.



Sounds like something I would like in a S10 ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like something I would like in a S10 ! LOL



One of my buddies dropped a 350 Chevy in his S10! Last I knew he wanted to try and swap that out for 454! Don't know if he succeed?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> One of my buddies dropped a 350 Chevy in his S10! Last I knew he wanted to try and swap that out for 454! Don't know if he succeed?



Lot of them around with 350s in them,I know of 2 with BBs in them. LOL One with a blower on it! NUTS ! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Lot of them around with 350s in them,I know of 2 with BBs in them. LOL One with a blower on it! NUTS ! LOL



Yeah. Totally unreasonable. Completely different than say, putting a BB kit on a Makita 6401 and turning it into an 80 cc monster with a non-cat muffler, ported and squished with the timing advanced.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Yeah. Totally unreasonable. Completely different than say, putting a BB kit on a Makita 6401 and turning it into an 80 cc monster with a non-cat muffler, ported and squished with the timing advanced.



Got one close to that ! LOL

And no speeding tickets !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Got one close to that ! LOL
> 
> And no speeding tickets !!




Yet........LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yet........LOL!!



I do have a lathe now. LOL

Speeding tickets,not for a long time! Got rid of that 74 Z28 ! LOL

The Vette needs lots of help ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> One of my buddies dropped a 350 Chevy in his S10! Last I knew he wanted to try and swap that out for 454! Don't know if he succeed?



A friend of mine bracket racer was a Bugeye sprite(think MG Midget size) with a 350/350 combo. Driveshaft was 10 1/2" long.


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!

( tm. reg. )


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ( tm. reg. )



Nite Ol Blue !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> A friend of mine bracket racer was a Bugeye sprite(think MG Midget size) with a 350/350 combo. Driveshaft was 10 1/2" long.



Many years ago my Uncle out in Indy. put a Jag V12 in a 62 or 63 Falcon ! LOL Said it scared him so bad he sold it. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Marc, good to see you. I am off to bed, you guys have a good day tomorrow. I'll start cleaning up the rest of the Wildthingy tomorrow and start putting her back together.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hi Marc, good to see you. I am off to bed, you guys have a good day tomorrow. I'll start cleaning up the rest of the Wildthingy tomorrow and start putting her back together.



Nite Jim Bob


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Many years ago my Uncle out in Indy. put a Jag V12 in a 62 or 63 Falcon ! LOL Said it scared him so bad he sold it. LOL



There was Camaro at Bonneville with a V12 Jag. 

But a Falcon?????


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jerry. 

Night Ron. 

Night Jim Bob.


----------



## dancan

Time for what ??? zzzZZZlakin' ????


----------



## Stihl 041S

​
Cotton candy alarm.


----------



## Cantdog

Coffee Pot......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> A friend of mine bracket racer was a Bugeye sprite(think MG Midget size) with a 350/350 combo. Driveshaft was 10 1/2" long.



First season ran the stock rearend!!!

Cast crank with large radius on the throws. 

Welded the doors shut. Kept the distributor from hitting the firewall under hard launch. 

9.2 bracket.


----------



## AU_K2500

Wow....I am truely disapointed in you people

and when I say "you people" i mean......well, nevermind. 

OL has to get up "early" this morning.....shes not what you might call a morning person, Pissing and moaning, I considered reminding her that i do it everyday....but I decided not to. 

WHERE IS EVERYBODY???? DEC 21st isnt for another couple days........


----------



## sefh3

I'm here, sipping my coffee at the j place and waiting for 4 to get here. Check out the Christmas thread. Good projects there for you.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> I'm here, sipping my coffee at the j place and waiting for 4 to get here. Check out the Christmas thread. Good projects there for you.



projects in the christmas thread....thought it all was taken, ive already got a couple things. Ill have to go look again, thanks Scott.


----------



## sefh3

Many of years ago, due to this site, this is how I obtained most of my projects saws. They came from members here. I bought one off ebay and I will never do that again unless it's a great deal, which is few and far betwen. Too many people bid like crazy because of the name of the saw. From here, I found a dealer that was close to me and I ordered all my parts from them. Yes it might be cheaper on ebay but I supported them first.


----------



## SawTroll

jimdad07 said:


> That seems to happen to you all the time, you are just reminding people in a friendly manner that you like the Swedish saws.





farrell said:


> You causin problems again?



I didn't really say much at all this time - but some apparently *assumed* I had.....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Super Slacker Slug checking in. Guess I got some sleep?


----------



## pioneerguy600

One 034 fixed and ready for owner pickup, replaced the module, first time I can remember a module going completely dead on a Stihl.Usually enough spark when cold to get them started, not this time.
Next up a 036 PRO, fuel troubles.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another :msp_cursing: 025 showed up, filthy little bugger prob needs a piston, they all do!! Friccken air leakes takes them out...:angrysoapbox:


----------



## tbone75

Jerry is starting to really love them 025s ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got the fire going now.Wasn't much left this time. LOL Stayed in bed way to long!!
Now the back is POed at me. It gets real unhappy when I stay in bed that long!
Just can't win. LOL Sleep or hurt more. LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

I am so tired of freakin shopping! Finally done tho!!!!

Y'all are slackin this mornin!


----------



## tbone75

Sure is a lot of slacking going on in here today? Seem to be missing a few?


----------



## tbone75

Adam your carb will be in the mail today. Making a PO run in a couple hours. Need to wait on the mail to get here before I go down there. LOL That and they don't open till 1pm.


----------



## tbone75

Got the friction ring for the 040 yesterday,now I can get that out of here! LOL 

Now he says he may not sell it? I don't want it,but someone may? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Adam your carb will be in the mail today. Making a PO run in a couple hours. Need to wait on the mail to get here before I go down there. LOL That and they don't open till 1pm.



10-4 lil buddy! thank you!

may need assistance never had a crapsman/pullon apart and its gettin ported! just for something to do..........


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry is starting to really love them 025s ! :hmm3grin2orange:



You let one of them in and the rest think the door is open to them all...LOL
I have learned a thing or two from working 3 of them over so this one will go much quicker. The PRO saw class saws are just so much easier to work on than these clamshell saws that need to be completely stripped to just replace a piston.!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> 10-4 lil buddy! thank you!
> 
> may need assistance never had a crapsman/pullon apart and its gettin ported! just for something to do..........



They don't get any easier than them to tear down and put together! 
The porting part,keep an eye on Jim Bob !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure is a lot of slacking going on in here today? Seem to be missing a few?



Some of us are actually doing something, not computer related...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You let one of them in and the rest think the door is open to them all...LOL
> I have learned a thing or two from working 3 of them over so this one will go much quicker. The PRO saw class saws are just so much easier to work on than these clamshell saws that need to be completely stripped to just replace a piston.!



The pro ones are much easier to work on ! 

But you opened the door for them turds! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some of us are actually doing something, not computer related...LOL



Wasn't you I was talking about ! LOL

Least you check in !


----------



## sefh3

Once you get the technique figured out, those 025's aren't bad at all. Seals bad on yours or is there an air leak around the impulse?


----------



## tbone75

Going to order new rings and seals and intake boots for these 192s before I put the back together. To big of pain the tear back down ! LOL
2 of them had bad boots.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Once you get the technique figured out, those 025's aren't bad at all. Seals bad on yours or is there an air leak around the impulse?



No, had two of them come in with scored pistons, both had air leaks on the clutch side radial seals. First one just needed a carb kit and fuel line+filter. This one has a scored piston, just presumed it will likely have a bad seal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Going to order new rings and seals and intake boots for these 192s before I put the back together. To big of pain the tear back down ! LOL
> 2 of them had bad boots.



I would do that also if I had them torn down that far, big pain to tear them down again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The pro ones are much easier to work on !
> 
> But you opened the door for them turds! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah,...I did,all my own fault, slipping a little as I get older. Only a few years back and I would hit one of these 025`s with a ten pounder, put the poor little thing outa its misery. They`s just designed as a disposable machine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wasn't you I was talking about ! LOL
> 
> Least you check in !



Well, lunch is over, back to the salt mines...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,...I did,all my own fault, slipping a little as I get older. Only a few years back and I would hit one of these 025`s with a ten pounder, put the poor little thing outa its misery. They`s just designed as a disposable machine.



Next thing will be the 017/018s ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would do that also if I had them torn down that far, big pain to tear them down again.



About the only thing good about them,you can test it all before it goes back in. LOL Other than that they suck to work on ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time to go try and put the 040 back together. Seem to be moving better now. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Bunch a cry babies in here...


----------



## roncoinc

Lunch break !!


----------



## sefh3

What's for lunch today???


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> What's for lunch today???



Was popcorn chicken in the toaster oven from the freezer.
bottom of the bag been sitting there so may as well get rid of it !

pressure washed the oh41 farmboss 
now to dress the bar and sharpen the chain and put it together and on CL it goes !!.


----------



## roncoinc

Mark,,any progress on the spikes ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,any progress on the spikes ??



Check your email.


----------



## tbone75

Just got a call from a friend,his boy wants a 017/018 for his soon to be FIL. So dug 2 of them to see what happens? LOL First one is that PITA MS180C that I put a new piston in. The one that tested a 100 lbs on compression. Check it again, 170 !! ?? WTF is going on here? Put fuel in it,fired right up,runs perfect! :msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused: Its one of them with the tooless adjuster and easy start BS. Looks brand new too ! Now to go look and see what they go for? LOL Something like 179.00 for a new regular one.
The other one has a busted handle,got one of them handy. LOL Not sure what else it needs? Going to find out very soon.
First got to head to the PO.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Next thing will be the 017/018s ! :hmm3grin2orange:



NOOOO,I  refuse to lower my standards any lower!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just got a call from a friend,his boy wants a 017/018 for his soon to be FIL. So dug 2 of them to see what happens? LOL First one is that PITA MS180C that I put a new piston in. The one that tested a 100 lbs on compression. Check it again, 170 !! ?? WTF is going on here? Put fuel in it,fired right up,runs perfect! :msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused: Its one of them with the tooless adjuster and easy start BS. Looks brand new too ! Now to go look and see what they go for? LOL Something like 179.00 for a new regular one.
> The other one has a busted handle,got one of them handy. LOL Not sure what else it needs? Going to find out very soon.
> First got to head to the PO.



The rod bender saws, the lowest form of Stihl saws out there...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The rod bender saws, the lowest form of Stihl saws out there...LOL



Think I only have 5 or 6 more to put together. LOL Maybe,if I quit robbing parts out of there box! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Adam Apple/Ant tracking# 03082690000222658331 ................Finally !! Now get to porting that turd ! :hmm3grin2orange:


I got to get back to these Stihl turds ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Yes they are low quality saws but what to you expect for $180 out the door with bar and chain.


----------



## Stihl 041S

No problems with back X-Rays!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> No problems with back X-Rays!!!!!!!!!



Didn't show nothing?


----------



## tbone75

X-Rays don't always show a blew out disc,need a MRI or CAT scan.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> NOOOO,I  refuse to lower my standards any lower!!



Anybody that works on steals CAINT go any lower,already off the bottom rung and in the sewer anyway !!
dont ask how i know,,been working today on a oh25 and a oh26  PHEW !!!!!!!!!!!!
had to leave the door to the shop open !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Anybody that works on steals CAINT go any lower,already off the bottom rung and in the sewer anyway !!
> dont ask how i know,,been working today on a oh25 and a oh26  PHEW !!!!!!!!!!!!
> had to leave the door to the shop open !!



I know what ya mean ! Working on the 040 and 2 little 180s ! Had to come upstairs for some fresh air ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> X-Rays don't always show a blew out disc,need a MRI or CAT scan.



To the orthopedic surgeon next


----------



## dancan

1969 Sunbeam Tiger , 4 speed , posi with a 302 that was built for the drag strip , that was a hoot !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 1969 Sunbeam Tiger , 4 speed , posi with a 302 that was built for the drag strip , that was a hoot !



Fastest and slightly scary car I ever drove was a 1965 Shelby Cobra 427 cu in 600 hp cast iron block 5 speed Tremec tranny. One just like this one,

1965 Shelby Cobra 427 SC for Sale


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Yes they are low quality saws but what to you expect for $180 out the door with bar and chain.



A Wildthing!!


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> a wildthing!!



*zing!*


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Anybody that works on steals CAINT go any lower,already off the bottom rung and in the sewer anyway !!
> dont ask how i know,,been working today on a oh25 and a oh26  PHEW !!!!!!!!!!!!
> had to leave the door to the shop open !!



Naw,the sewer is still quite a few rungs lower, I have dabbled there working on orange turds. Even working on orange turds is a half step above the wet,smelly stinky stuff, believe it or not there are saws lower on the rungs.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Sunbeam Tiger , the poorman's AC Cobra .
You needed 3 hands to drive it , 2 on the wheel at all times , 1 to shift and don't go looking for brakes in a hurry because they were still trying to catch up but it was a blast to torture it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sunbeam Tiger , the poorman's AC Cobra .
> You needed 3 hands to drive it , 2 on the wheel at all times , 1 to shift and don't go looking for brakes in a hurry because they were still trying to catch up but it was a blast to torture it LOL



On the circular and oval tracks the small blocks ruled, same on any track that had sharp bends or curves as long as there were no long straightaways. The big blocks reigned for straight line acceleration, what a rush in a small, light open car.


----------



## dancan

I was moving some boxes and opened one up ,I found a tank half for a 254 and was overcome by some noxious fumes , I went outside to get some air and pushed some wet slush around ....







But now I'm thinking I shoulda paid a local kid .
Where's the cotton candy ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I was moving some boxes and opened one up ,I found a tank half for a 254 and was overcome by some noxious fumes , I went outside to get some air and pushed some wet slush around ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now I'm thinking I shoulda paid a local kid .
> Where's the cotton candy ???



I think you probably "pushed it too hard" today!


----------



## dancan

LOL , Yup I pushed it a bit ....All part of physio .


----------



## dancan

Pretty bad when the McCulloch owners have to make a disclaimer .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Pretty bad when the McCulloch owners have to make a disclaimer .



WHAT !! ????

are ALL canadians crazy !! ???

and i thot it was just the ones on here ??


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Pretty bad when the McCulloch owners have to make a disclaimer .



He said "trust me"so it must really be a steal.....I trust him


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> WHAT !! ????
> 
> are ALL canadians crazy !! ???
> 
> and i thot it was just the ones on here ??



Must have been thinking the ad was for eBay!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> He said "trust me"so it must really be a steal.....I trust him



Wrong color...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Needed some fresh air ! The other 180 is so dirty I tore it apart just to clean it! Runs but something if screwy ? Carb or seals?


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin !!!
I found ya a replacement motor for your boat .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin !!!
> I found ya a replacement motor for your boat .




Excellent....my kinda price too...nice and easy to work on.....nice big parts......might not even need my glasses......looks like one of those you could start in either direction...no need for reverse....I see the "starter" right on the flywheel...


----------



## Cantdog

Maybe I should get all three.......then I could go twin screw and really putt-putt... then use the third as a parts motor. About the same price as one complete bank of ex manifolds for one side of dis chaeby....it would seem....


----------



## dancan

One of them is probably the same weight as your chaeby LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> One of them is probably the same weight as your chaeby LOL



Probably more!!! That flywheel looks heavy!!


----------



## tbone75

Everyone working on stinky saws? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Nope stinky boats for me.......but it is good to see you guys repairing all those broke down Stihls though......plenty to go around it seems......Ron's always got one on the bench..... fixin' an fussin' an paintin' an stuff....he can't stop.....there's always another one on it's way in....that's needin.....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Nope stinky boats for me.......but it is good to see you guys repairing all those broke down Stihls though......plenty to go around it seems......Ron's always got one on the bench..... fixin' an fussin' an paintin' an stuff....he can't stop.....there's always another one on it's way in....that's needin.....



Oh man THATS meen !!

Just put your xmass card in the woodstove !!

wait till NEXT time you need a pullon part !! LOL !! 

speaking of steals,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, wait till i get out of the rain locker..................

i have DEFINATIVE ,,experianced,,,hands on ,,opinions of TWO models i worked on today..

was a bit cool keeping the shop door open with air freshener and inscence burning ,,,,,,,but couldnt finish,,started feeling sick,,,,later i put em back outside................ spilled some fuel and bar oil around to try to get the place back to normal 

if the Sthink hangs in to long i may have to burn the shop down and start over ... 

pix soon


----------



## dancan

Ron's burnin' patchouli ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Everyone working on stinky saws? LOL



Don`t give me no "advice", I don`t want to fix my saw. How do you start an 066??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Oh man THATS meen !!
> 
> Just put your xmass card in the woodstove !!
> 
> wait till NEXT time you need a pullon part !! LOL !!
> 
> speaking of steals,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, wait till i get out of the rain locker..................
> 
> i have DEFINATIVE ,,experianced,,,hands on ,,opinions of TWO models i worked on today..
> 
> was a bit cool keeping the shop door open with air freshener and inscence burning ,,,,,,,but couldnt finish,,started feeling sick,,,,later i put em back outside................ spilled some fuel and bar oil around to try to get the place back to normal
> 
> if the Sthink hangs in to long i may have to burn the shop down and start over ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pix soon





LOL!!!! Can't wait to hear......gotta run over to the shop for a few mins...be right back.......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t give me no "advice", I don`t want to fix my saw. How do you start an 066??



Not real sure? My FIL and BIL together couldn't start mine ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t give me no "advice", I don`t want to fix my saw. How do you start an 066??



Set it behind the rear wheel of your truck,,tie the starter rope around the driveshaft,,,start truck,,rev engine to 3,000 rpm,,put transmision in reverse,hold gas pedal to floor,,in 10 seconds saw will start..


----------



## farrell

Evenin gents!

Another boring night the j/w thing that sparky talks about........


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> Evenin gents!
> 
> Another boring night the j/w thing that sparky talks about........



Its a b***h ain't it.....lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Robin !!!
> I found ya a replacement motor for your boat .




Atlantic twin 8 hp, made right here in NS. Made many a trip in boats powered with these old engines.

Lunenburg Foundries Atlantic Twin Cylinder 8hp Gasoline Engi - YouTube


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Set it behind the rear wheel of your truck,,tie the starter rope around the driveshaft,,,start truck,,rev engine to 3,000 rpm,,put transmision in reverse,hold gas pedal to floor,,in 10 seconds saw will start..



Now you gots to remember,...don`t give me no advise, I aint listening to no advise!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not real sure? My FIL and BIL together couldn't start mine ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Now that`s good advice but I aint listening to no advice. I will just loosen my gas cap and that should fix it.


----------



## AU_K2500

Nothing new here. 


Where are those pics, Ron?


----------



## pioneerguy600

The red brick is rotten,...well all the rubber parts are,...fuel line, vent parts and impulse lines for now, further disassembly required.


----------



## tbone75

No word out of Uncle Mongo ?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Atlantic twin 8 hp, made right here in NS. Made many a trip in boats powered with these old engines.
> 
> Lunenburg Foundries Atlantic Twin Cylinder 8hp Gasoline Engi - YouTube



Gee that even sounds like my boat motor......nice an smoothe....kick start Too....gotta love that...dunno if i could get the OL to hold the wire on the battery all the way to the island though..........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Gee that even sounds like my boat motor......nice an smoothe....kick start Too....gotta love that...dunno if i could get the OL to hold the wire on the battery all the way to the island though..........



But,...but, you get to smell two stroke fumes all the way!!...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> But,...but, you get to smell two stroke fumes all the way!!...LOL



Thought she was a little smokey........didn't realize they were 2 cycle..........100:1 with Stihl ultra would help a bit.....


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now you gots to remember,...don`t give me no advise, I aint listening to no advise!!



You bein grouchy again Jerry?


----------



## jimdad07

Drive by posting. Got in late tonight and Mary is about to take over, she's been making her Christmas calenders on the puter. No saw work tonight for me, relaxation and a Louis L'amour book.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thought she was a little smokey........didn't realize they were 2 cycle..........100:1 with Stihl ultra would help a bit.....



Yeah, those old engines would smoke a bit especially when run on parrifin wax diluted in white kerosene. They ran spritely on half triple run mixed 50/50 with gasoline.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> You bein grouchy again Jerry?



Now don`t you be askin me no questions, I don`t know a thing bout nothin engine wise bout chainsaws....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No word out of Uncle Mongo ?



Check your email. I'm trying to catch up. Lousy reception in the ER.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Check your email. I'm trying to catch up. Lousy reception in the ER.



We wuz wonderin were you were, uncle Rob? Whatcha doin in the ER??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We wuz wonderin were you were, uncle Rob? Whatcha doin in the ER??



His back went the rest of the way !


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> We wuz wonderin were you were, uncle Rob? Whatcha doin in the ER??



Had a 2 o'clock appointnet today. Followup on the ER trip Monday for sciatic pain

Couldn't walk thismorning. Even with walker. Felt like left leg had a cramp in it. For hours. 

Ambulance. ER. 4 different meds. X-Rays were good. 

Back to orthopedic seergeon tomorrow.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now don`t you be askin me no questions, I don`t know a thing bout nothin engine wise bout chainsaws....LOL



Do you need a hug?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Had a 2 o'clock appointnet today. Followup on the ER trip Monday for sciatic pain
> 
> Couldn't walk thismorning. Even with walker. Felt like left leg had a cramp in it. For hours.
> 
> Ambulance. ER. 4 different meds. X-Rays were good.
> 
> Back to orthopedic seergeon tomorrow.



I think you done did it big time now! Sorry,but your likely going to need surgery !


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Had a 2 o'clock appointnet today. Followup on the ER trip Monday for sciatic pain
> 
> Couldn't walk thismorning. Even with walker. Felt like left leg had a cramp in it. For hours.
> 
> Ambulance. ER. 4 different meds. X-Rays were good.
> 
> Back to orthopedic seergeon tomorrow.




Damn.......Bummer Rob........I have brushes with that kinda thing..but I have a "back quack" that really knows his chit...he has brought me back numerous times from unable to sit or stand.....never mind walk......roll out of bed and pull myself up the door jamb with my arms just to get to the bathroom....Hope yer Doc can get you comfortable...that chit sucks.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Had a 2 o'clock appointnet today. Followup on the ER trip Monday for sciatic pain
> 
> Couldn't walk thismorning. Even with walker. Felt like left leg had a cramp in it. For hours.
> 
> Ambulance. ER. 4 different meds. X-Rays were good.
> 
> Back to orthopedic seergeon tomorrow.



Been there, done that 4 years ago. Went through 6 months of physio. Piris formis muscle went crazy, cramped up and jambed the sciatic nerve in my left leg. Hurt like heck!! Hope they can help you through this.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Do you need a hug?



Wouldn`t help none, Ron thinks I be "meen".


----------



## roncoinc

Well i got stories..
mostly #####in and complanin and whynin,,but WHO wouldnt after workin on steals..
like Jerry sez,after workin in a sewer it is good to get out !!
after workin on steals it is good to get INTO the sewer to get the stench off !!

TWO today 
one came back after i worked on it before,told the guy he could have his money back !! 
POS 026 !!
never seen,well maybe i have,such a poor design in a saw,,have seen others stihls as bad,,in fact ALL of em !!
worked on the carb,,what a JOKE !!
can get the throttle linkage OFF but cant get it back on without taking the handle apart to let the linkage loose !!
then the prescence lever spring SPROINGS everythin all over the place and it takes thee hands to get it back together !!
also the linkage dont want to stay in the trigger,is held in place by a slot in the plastic top cover over the handle !!! 
never seen such a cheap unimaganitave solution !!
then putting the carb back on takes twists and turns and pushing because there aint enuf clearance to get it onto the two bolts,,1/8 in more and no problem..
then the kill switch wires run alongside the carb and get caught so you have to pull them out of the way for clearance..
no wonder stihl engineers drink so much !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I think you done did it big time now! Sorry,but your likely going to need surgery !



You may be right. Tomorrow will tell a lot.


----------



## roncoinc

Uncle Mongo !! 

good luck !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well i got stories..
> mostly #####in and complanin and whynin,,but WHO wouldnt after workin on steals..
> like Jerry sez,after workin in a sewer it is good to get out !!
> after workin on steals it is good to get INTO the sewer to get the stench off !!
> 
> TWO today
> one came back after i worked on it before,told the guy he could have his money back !!
> POS 026 !!
> never seen,well maybe i have,such a poor design in a saw,,have seen others stihls as bad,,in fact ALL of em !!
> worked on the carb,,what a JOKE !!
> can get the throttle linkage OFF but cant get it back on without taking the handle apart to let the linkage loose !!
> then the prescence lever spring SPROINGS everythin all over the place and it takes thee hands to get it back together !!
> also the linkage dont want to stay in the trigger,is held in place by a slot in the plastic top cover over the handle !!!
> never seen such a cheap unimaganitave solution !!
> then putting the carb back on takes twists and turns and pushing because there aint enuf clearance to get it onto the two bolts,,1/8 in more and no problem..
> then the kill switch wires run alongside the carb and get caught so you have to pull them out of the way for clearance..
> no wonder stihl engineers drink so much !!



You are soon going to be a full fledged Stihl Tech,..Fish had better look out!!...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Damn.......Bummer Rob........I have brushes with that kinda thing..but I have a "back quack" that really knows his chit...he has brought me back numerous times from unable to sit or stand.....never mind walk......roll out of bed and pull myself up the door jamb with my arms just to get to the bathroom....Hope yer Doc can get you comfortable...that chit sucks.....



Yeah. My back cracker is good. 

"Do what I tell you and I won't see you again""

5 years later I walk in:"you did what I told you not to didn't you"

Lifting a fork full of chips out of the lathe and turning to the left. 

Heard something go"pop"

Got worse each day.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You may be right. Tomorrow will tell a lot.



Dam I hope not ! Hope they can do something other than surgery!


----------



## roncoinc

Soo,,,,,,,,,,, on the the second squeel.. 

an oh25..

after checking that out was MUCH more pleasant to work on than the oh26 !!











so there they are,,both side by side..
got carb work on the oh25 and it just is SO much easier to work on !!
more pix on how the 025 is beter coming in a minit.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Well i got stories..
> mostly #####in and complanin and whynin,,but WHO wouldnt after workin on steals..
> like Jerry sez,after workin in a sewer it is good to get out !!
> after workin on steals it is good to get INTO the sewer to get the stench off !!
> 
> TWO today
> one came back after i worked on it before,told the guy he could have his money back !!
> POS 026 !!
> never seen,well maybe i have,such a poor design in a saw,,have seen others stihls as bad,,in fact ALL of em !!
> worked on the carb,,what a JOKE !!
> can get the throttle linkage OFF but cant get it back on without taking the handle apart to let the linkage loose !!
> then the prescence lever spring SPROINGS everythin all over the place and it takes thee hands to get it back together !!
> also the linkage dont want to stay in the trigger,is held in place by a slot in the plastic top cover over the handle !!!
> never seen such a cheap unimaganitave solution !!
> then putting the carb back on takes twists and turns and pushing because there aint enuf clearance to get it onto the two bolts,,1/8 in more and no problem..
> then the kill switch wires run alongside the carb and get caught so you have to pull them out of the way for clearance..
> no wonder stihl engineers drink so much !!



I thought that Stihls were the way they are BECAUSE the engineers drank so much.....but your sayin they drink so much cause they have to be able to figger out a Steel....that make sense.....


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. My back cracker is good.
> 
> "Do what I tell you and I won't see you again""
> 
> 5 years later I walk in:"you did what I told you not to didn't you"
> 
> Lifting a fork full of chips out of the lathe and turning to the left.
> 
> Heard something go"pop"
> 
> Got worse each day.



POP,, not a good sound


----------



## Cantdog

I don't think we'll have much trouble babbling our way another 34 pages before New Yrs......Hell probably before Christmas.....LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I thought that Stihls were the way they are BECAUSE the engineers drank so much.....but your sayin they drink so much cause they have to be able to figger out a Steel....that make sense.....



When it comes to workin on squeels alcohol is a common denominator


----------



## roncoinc

Now heres the brainstorn the stihl beergineers came up with for a tank vent on the oh26  

consist of some kind of tower sticking up about three inches from the tank with a bunch of parts to do the job of ONE duck bill valve..
when pulling the air filter it can be knocked off..
is just pushed on a plastic protrusion with a hole in it and a slot in the side to mate to a ridge of plastis sticking up for support.
taking carb off can knock it loose also,i did twice today..
idea is BRILLIANT !! LOL !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> When it comes to workin on squeels alcohol is a common denominator



What little of it I've done.............I have found that to be true......


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> POP,, not a good sound



You ain't kidding.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. My back cracker is good.
> 
> "Do what I tell you and I won't see you again""
> 
> 5 years later I walk in:"you did what I told you not to didn't you"
> 
> Lifting a fork full of chips out of the lathe and turning to the left.
> 
> Heard something go"pop"
> 
> Got worse each day.



Lifting and twisting !! :waaaht: Didn't you hear me just a few days ago about that !!


----------



## roncoinc

The oh25 makes a little more sense.
piece of hose in a hole with a check valve..

WOW !!! that one must have been hard to figure out !!
stays in place,bends,dont get knocked out or vibrate out...
easy and cheap to replace if needed.
somebody must have been sober that day ??


----------



## farrell

Good luck Rob!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Good luck Rob!



Good luck Uncle Mongo !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> The oh25 makes a little more sense.
> piece of hose in a hole with a check valve..
> 
> WOW !!! that one must have been hard to figure out !!
> stays in place,bends,dont get knocked out or vibrate out...
> easy and cheap to replace if needed.
> somebody must have been sober that day ??



More likely fired!!....LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now heres the brainstorn the stihl beergineers came up with for a tank vent on the oh26
> 
> consist of some kind of tower sticking up about three inches from the tank with a bunch of parts to do the job of ONE duck bill valve..
> when pulling the air filter it can be knocked off..
> is just pushed on a plastic protrusion with a hole in it and a slot in the side to mate to a ridge of plastis sticking up for support.
> taking carb off can knock it loose also,i did twice today..
> idea is BRILLIANT !! LOL !!



Fixed a 021 with a duck bill. The old one broke off right at the tank,drilled a hole and poked a DB down in there just like the 017/018s are done. Works perfect !


----------



## roncoinc

Assesment,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

025 better engineered saw...

easier to work on,more user friendly in operation,better built.

and THATS comparing BOTH on the bench at the SAME time !!

i dont like either one and as soon as they are gone the happier i will be !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Lifting and twisting !! :waaaht: Didn't you hear me just a few days ago about that !!



I was swinging and a stringer caught and stopped me. 


Yes John you told me. 

There was that thing with the chicken too. 

Oh. Forget that.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I was swinging and a stringer caught and stopped me.
> 
> 
> Yes John you told me.
> 
> There was that thing with the chicken too.
> 
> Oh. Forget that.



Thought that was a duck? :msp_unsure:


----------



## roncoinc

Trying to figure out why i have these two to work on ..
the o26 because the guy gave me the load of dumpster saws.
one JD 40 i trade him back for that good jred 490 
A good husky i sent to mark..
another good saw i forgot what,,and getting paid to do it all.

the oh25 the guy gave me an 041 that just needed cleaning,and bar dressing and chain sharpened and starter rope and will pay me to fix the oh25..
i'm such a hO !!
of course workin on stihls i dont deserve much respect


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Thought that was a duck? :msp_unsure:




Duck...Chicken....look pretty much the same going away.......


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I was swinging and a stringer caught and stopped me.
> 
> 
> Yes John you told me.
> 
> There was that thing with the chicken too.
> 
> Oh. Forget that.



Rob,,not supposed to be doin the chicken at work !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Duck...Chicken....look pretty much the same going away.......



Duck harder to hold onto !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Duck harder to hold onto !!



Not really.......just grab 'em be the quack......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Not really.......just grab 'em be the quack......



:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Trying to figure out why i have these two to work on ..
> the o26 because the guy gave me the load of dumpster saws.
> one JD 40 i trade him back for that good jred 490
> A good husky i sent to mark..
> another good saw i forgot what,,and getting paid to do it all.
> 
> the oh25 the guy gave me an 041 that just needed cleaning,and bar dressing and chain sharpened and starter rope and will pay me to fix the oh25..
> i'm such a hO !!
> of course workin on stihls i dont deserve much respect



Wees all hoes....one way or the other.....selling hours of our lives for money....or someones elses pleasure.....quack!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Not really.......just grab 'em be the quack......



And what do you grab a ROBIN by ???????
the worm ??? LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

Not about to ask HOW you guys know so much about ducks and chickens! :misdoubt:


----------



## roncoinc

I wonder if Sparky would want one of these to work on ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> And what do you grab a ROBIN by ???????
> the worm ??? LOL !!




No by the pec..............er...........I forget......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Wees all hoes....one way or the other.....selling hours of our lives for money....or someones elses pleasure.....quack!!



Ron turned into a Stihl HO ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Not about to ask HOW you guys know so much about ducks and chickens! :misdoubt:



It's lonely up heah......good eatin too.....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron turned into a Stihl HO ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Just put YOURS and meen Jerry's xmas cards in the woodstove along with Robins !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I wonder if Sparky would want one of these to work on ??



Thought you sent him one of them?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I wonder if Sparky would want one of these to work on ??




I expect he would...360 is a pretty nice saw.......however they do have issues with intake boots and SPARK:msp_ohmy:!!!!!!!!!!! Perhaps you are just meen after all......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> It's lonely up heah......good eatin too.....



Yeh,,,,then they caint squawk to anybody


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thought you sent him one of them?



SEnt a 330 but he dont appreciate it


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I wonder if Sparky would want one of these to work on ??



Well I do have a 330......big brother? Lol. 

Think I'll be set around the first of the year. Have a box coming from you, and a box soon from PA.


----------



## roncoinc

Maybe i should just get Sparky to send me a blank check ??

then i could clean up around here !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,,,then they caint squawk to anybody



We know about you and ducks ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> We know about you and ducks ! :msp_ohmy:



Hey !!! 

thats a CANADIAn duck !!

that makes it ok


----------



## farrell

What's wrong with guys?

Talking bout grabbin ducks and molestin chickens............

And what is a robinpecker?:msp_tongue:

Who wants to go on a snipe hunt?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> SEnt a 330 but he dont appreciate it



I could send him this 340 Homie too ! It already has no Mark ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> What's wrong with guys?
> 
> Talking bout grabbin ducks and molestin chickens............
> 
> And what is a robinpecker?:msp_tongue:
> 
> Who wants to go on a snipe hunt?




To much ruhm I expect......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Duck...Chicken....look pretty much the same going away.......



I think it's duck feet in the port hand. 

Chicken feet in starboard. 

Sailing stuff


----------



## tbone75

Adam I think all them guys got into Dans cotton candy !

Or there really messed up ! :msp_mellow:


----------



## roncoinc

DANG !!! 

i try to talk saws and you guys get into animal husbandry !!!

at least lot's of pix tonite.

make it easier for Aunty Dan in the mornin


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> DANG !!!
> 
> i try to talk saws and you guys get into animal husbandry !!!
> 
> at least lot's of pix tonite.
> 
> make it easier for Aunty Dan in the mornin



Uncle Mongo started it !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> DANG !!!
> 
> i try to talk saws and you guys get into animal husbandry !!!
> 
> at least lot's of pix tonite.
> 
> make it easier for Aunty Dan in the mornin



We allways try to make it easy for Aunty.........


----------



## pthu507

Vote bÃ¡c, em lÃ# newbie mÃ#!


----------



## Cantdog

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> DANG !!!
> 
> i try to talk saws and you guys get into animal husbandry !!!
> 
> at least lot's of pix tonite.
> 
> make it easier for Aunty Dan in the mornin



Blank check......sure, no problem


----------



## diggers_dad

Did someone say chicken? 

Mmmmmm. Pan-fried chicken sounds good!


----------



## roncoinc

HHHmmmm,,heat shrink tubing to fit over handles..
big enuf after putting hose on to make it look stock ??

hhmm,, 

a place about 40 miles from me carries all sizes,may have to check it out..


----------



## roncoinc

pthu507 said:


> Vote bÃ¡c, em lÃ# newbie mÃ#!



Just joined a few min ago !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Yea ! WTF ???? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Blank check......sure, no problem



You got my Ad,,.
can your work place accept truck shipments ??


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Did someone say chicken?
> 
> Mmmmmm. Pan-fried chicken sounds good!



Ron & Robin like ducks it seems? Just not sure to eat? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> You got my Ad,,.
> can your work place accept truck shipments ??



Yes and yes. Just start a tab.....I'm good for it.....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Just joined a few min ago !




Spammers getting sneakier??? Or just a good guy speaking some kind of alien language....???...???...Hello out there ...can you heaah me?????


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

them nice soft jammies with the feets on the end gonna feel good tonite 

wich ones ""

faded white and faded orange or a nice red ??

creamsickle colored ones have trap door in the back to sit down to pee 

LOL !! hey !!! that was a GOOD one !! LOL !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Ron & Robin like ducks it seems? Just not sure to eat? :msp_ohmy:




quack......


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Uncle Mongo started it !



THE CHARGES WERE DROPPED!!!!

Did I start it???

I been emailing working on case splitter plans.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> them nice soft jammies with the feets on the end gonna feel good tonite
> 
> wich ones ""
> 
> faded white and faded orange or a nice red ??
> 
> creamsickle colored ones have trap door in the back to sit down to pee
> 
> LOL !! hey !!! that was a GOOD one !! LOL !!





LOLOLOL!!! Yes ron that was a good one!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> THE CHARGES WERE DROPPED!!!!
> 
> Did I start it???
> 
> I been emailing working on case splitter plans.



So I guess you don't need my help....I see


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!! 

( reg.tm. )

Jerry take notice !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> them nice soft jammies with the feets on the end gonna feel good tonite
> 
> wich ones ""
> 
> faded white and faded orange or a nice red ??
> 
> creamsickle colored ones have trap door in the back to sit down to pee
> 
> LOL !! hey !!! that was a GOOD one !! LOL !!



Ron that was just a little TMI !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!!
> 
> ( reg.tm. )
> 
> Jerry take notice !



Where did Beavertailguy600 go to?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!!
> 
> ( reg.tm. )
> 
> Jerry take notice !





I don't have time...so I guess it's off to bed I guess......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!!
> 
> ( reg.tm. )
> 
> Jerry take notice !



Nite ya Ol Quack ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I don't have time...so I guess it's off to bed I guess......



Another Ol Quack off to bed ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> THE CHARGES WERE DROPPED!!!!
> 
> Did I start it???
> 
> I been emailing working on case splitter plans.




Helps to have pictures of the judge with a duck in stocking and a garter belt. 

The duck had a simple sun dress on. Very tasteful.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Helps to have pictures of the judge with a duck in stocking and a garter belt.
> 
> The duck had a simple sun dress on. Very tasteful.



I want some of that cotton candy ! uttahere2:


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> So I guess you don't need my help....I see



I'm gonna measure them and you are gonna do the print. 

If you would please??


----------



## tbone75

29 more pages to go! You guys are doing some fine work ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I want some of that cotton candy ! uttahere2:



The key is to desovle them in Jägermeister.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 29 more pages to go! You guys are doing some fine work ! :msp_thumbsup:



Everyone seemed to have an interest in ducks and chickens.......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Everyone seemed to have an interest in ducks and chickens.......



A couple of them way more than others! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The key is to desovle them in Jägermeister.



No no no !! YUK !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> A couple of them way more than others! :hmm3grin2orange:



How's John doing??

Reading keeps your mind off problems.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> How's John doing??
> 
> Reading keeps your mind off problems.



Not to bad tonight. Way better than you !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No no no !! YUK !!!



It's best to drink with someone who doesn't drink what you do.....;-))


----------



## Stihl 041S

The pullers are looking to work!!!!


----------



## Vance539

Post fundraiser blues?


----------



## dancan

Spammerzz are up zzzZlakerzz are not .

Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Spammerzz are up zzzZlakerzz are not .
> 
> Hey Rob !



Hey Dan. Lost of Cotton Candy. But not enough to walk 20 feet. 

Have to have my nephew drive me around. 

Stole moms walker. 

Hey Dan, do people use case solitudes much. 

Most don't use Heat Shrink to cover handles. 

Talk amongst yourself. 

How you doing?


----------



## RandyMac

I'm listening to the roof hatch rattle and the wind howl through communications array.


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> I'm listening to the roof hatch rattle and the wind howl through communications array.



Thanks for the weather reports. 16 years in ca and used to head to BC whenever we could. 

Miss the costal weather. 

Hope all is well.


----------



## dancan

Hard to notice change day by day but if I look back three to four weeks ago I notice gains .

I don't mind wind howl , puts me to sleep , the wife hates it , wakes me up .......


----------



## dancan

What's the "Pecking" order ????


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> What's the "Pecking" order ????



Got a post #?

Otherwise it's back to chicken and ducks. 

But it sounds better than a restraining order....

Though it is best to restrain both chicken AND ducks...

Wait, what are you talking about???


----------



## RandyMac

Well enough I suppose. 
There some stuff showing up on radar that I would just soon see go to Oregon. 
We are going to get hit in a couple hours or so, it is racing by us northbound at a high rate of speed and moving slowly to the East. The front could get bumpy, but the crap coming in behind it is the problem, squalls 1000s of them.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Thanks Randy. 'Preciate that. The explanations are an education.


----------



## tbone75

Morning ducks , chickens and fellers.


----------



## tbone75

Going to get nasty here this afternoon,high wind advisory the winter weather weather advisory tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Well enough I suppose.
> There some stuff showing up on radar that I would just soon see go to Oregon.
> We are going to get hit in a couple hours or so, it is racing by us northbound at a high rate of speed and moving slowly to the East. The front could get bumpy, but the crap coming in behind it is the problem, squalls 1000s of them.



Looks nasty Randy !


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All Hang onto your hat Randy!! We're supposd to get that same storm here tomorrow and tomorrow night John......Dancan have it Sunday when I'm done with it.

Pfft.......where did these feathers come from????.......:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All Hang onto your hat Randy!! We're supposd to get that same storm here tomorrow and tomorrow night John......Dancan have it Sunday when I'm done with it.
> 
> Pfft.......where did these feathers come from????.......:msp_confused:



Sounds like it could be a little nasty.


----------



## tbone75

Is there much difference in a Husky 51 & 55 ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Is there much difference in a Husky 51 & 55 ?



Four........


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Is there much difference in a Husky 51 & 55 ?



nah, both are bin filler.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Four........



Will the jugs interchange? Got a good 51 P&C here and a good 55 case and handle. LOL


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> nah, both are bin filler.



Kinda small for you. LOL


----------



## RandyMac

Here it is, looks just like the last several we had this season.

Eureka Radar | Weather Underground


----------



## Cantdog

Some plastic variations over the yrs but basically the 55 is just a big bore 51.......unless you get hold of one of those rare 55 EPA saws with the closed port cyl....same P&C as the Jred 590 and Partner 5000????? I think or 500?? No matter either way then the 55 is a screamer with that setup!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Some plastic variations over the yrs but basically the 55 is just a big bore 51.......unless you get hold of one of those rare 55 EPA saws with the closed port cyl....same P&C as the Jred 590 and Partner 5000????? I think or 500?? No matter either way then the 55 is a screamer with that setup!!



Done some trading,ended up with a 24"& 28" bars for Husky and a 24" for Stihl,plus the 51 P&C. LOL


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Here it is, looks just like the last several we had this season.
> 
> Eureka Radar | Weather Underground



Nasty chit !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Done some trading,ended up with a 24"& 28" bars for Husky and a 24" for Stihl,plus the 51 P&C. LOL




If the P&C are in good shape you did good.........hard to find used 51 or 55 top ends in good condition...they're always toasted.. and I am assuming they are open port.......the closed port ones with the windowed pistons are the "special" ones.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> If the P&C are in good shape you did good.........hard to find used 51 or 55 top ends in good condition...they're always toasted.. and I am assuming they are open port.......the closed port ones with the windowed pistons are the "special" ones.



Think its open port? Need to go look? LOL Haven't even looked at it yet.\

Open port,dang it ! LOL 45mm must be a 51 P&C,great shape too!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Think its open port? Need to go look? LOL Haven't even looked at it yet.\
> 
> Open port,dang it ! LOL 45mm must be a 51 P&C,great shape too!



Well... still not a bad thing if it's in good shape. As I said they are hard to find.....very rarely see a good used set on ebay.....all kinds of 51/55 parts on there but no P&Cs....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well... still not a bad thing if it's in good shape. As I said they are hard to find.....very rarely see a good used set on ebay.....all kinds of 51/55 parts on there but no P&Cs....



A little grinding should help it a little. LOL Won't be as good as a closed port,but should be OK.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Think its open port? Need to go look? LOL Haven't even looked at it yet.\
> 
> Open port,dang it ! LOL 45mm must be a 51 P&C,great shape too!



HaHaHa...I know just how you feel...when I first found out the difference, I had an ol beat 55 someone had left as aparts saw..only 55 stuff I had. One day I decided to look at the P&C only to discover it was one of the "Good" ones!!!! BUT the cyl had been mashed by a tree or tractor and was missing quite a few fins.....the piston was melted and the bore was scored way beyond any fixin......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa...I know just how you feel...when I first found out the difference, I had an ol beat 55 someone had left as aparts saw..only 55 stuff I had. One day I decided to look at the P&C only to discover it was one of the "Good" ones!!!! BUT the cyl had been mashed by a tree or tractor and was missing quite a few fins.....the piston was melted and the bore was scored way beyond any fixin......



Well that sure sucked! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Well that sure sucked! LOL




Oh well you get what you pay for.....in this case...... nuthin...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh well you get what you pay for.....in this case...... nuthin...LOL!!



I guess I do have a little in this set. LOL Now to see what all is missing on the saw? LOL Haven't really looked it over either?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I guess I do have a little in this set. LOL Now to see what all is missing on the saw? LOL Haven't really looked it over either?



Just so happens I have some 51/55 parts....LOL!! Let me know what you need....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Just so happens I have some 51/55 parts....LOL!! Let me know what you need....



LOL .... Yep , but who knows when I will get around to it? So many saws, so sluggish ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> LOL .... Yep , but who knows when I will get around to it? So many saws, so sluggish ! LOL



Hey john 
Hey robin
Hey mark
Hey mill-wannabe (forgot your name again, sorry. Meds)

Cotton candy alarm. Hate this stuff, buy sure helps.


----------



## sachsmo

Y'all come over to the caber rings thread if you need some lessons:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Power is off at work......darn. might get to go to the house.


----------



## roncoinc

cantdog said:


> four........



lol !!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> Y'all come over to the caber rings thread if you need some lessons:hmm3grin2orange:



Thanks, sachmo whose name I don't remember. See your other posts. 

I started to read if last night. 

I'll go now.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John,,i got a complete 51 of four if you need anything,,,,3 or four 55's too !!
AM top ends like $50 delivered.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A little grinding should help it a little. LOL Won't be as good as a closed port,but should be OK.



Transplant a 325 on it, you want a hot rod.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Transplant a 325 on it, you want a hot rod.



Sounds like fun ! LOL But finding one of them I bet is tough!


----------



## sachsmo

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks, sachmo whose name I don't remember. See your other posts.
> 
> I started to read if last night.
> 
> I'll go now.



Sorry for the confusion.

It's true I used to be mobetter.

I changed my handle because I thought it was pissin' people off.


guess it was just me pizzin 'em off:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John,,i got a complete 51 of four if you need anything,,,,3 or four 55's too !!
> AM top ends like $50 delivered.



Thanks Ron,I will likely need something? LOL


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> It's true I used to be mobetter.
> 
> I changed my handle because I thought it was pissin' people off.
> 
> 
> guess it was just me pizzin 'em off:hmm3grin2orange:



I checked out the caber ring thread last night ! LOL Things were heating up a little. :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Been a fun wet day so far ! Told my buddy I got the wood from this year he could have my scrap. Him and his Dad backed there truck down by my dump to get some more of it. Down the hill a little ways,its RAINING HARD ! His truck is 4x4 but it has car tires on it! LOL 
Yep you guessed it ,STUCK ! LOL Took my little Ferd and tried pulling him out, NOPE! LOL Was doing good till the tires got full of mud. LOL Unhooked him,drove it right back out.
Let him borrow my other Ferd to go home in,told him just wait till tomorrow when it freezes up. He went down the road to a neighbors, got him and a tractor to pull him out.
I wouldn't ask someone to go out in poring down rain to do that. I would have just waited till it froze up tomorrow. 
Guess he didn't like my truck. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like fun ! LOL But finding one of them I bet is tough!



They are scarce,but it depends on who you know....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Been a fun wet day so far ! Told my buddy I got the wood from this year he could have my scrap. Him and his Dad backed there truck down by my dump to get some more of it. Down the hill a little ways,its RAINING HARD ! His truck is 4x4 but it has car tires on it! LOL
> Yep you guessed it ,STUCK ! LOL Took my little Ferd and tried pulling him out, NOPE! LOL Was doing good till the tires got full of mud. LOL Unhooked him,drove it right back out.
> Let him borrow my other Ferd to go home in,told him just wait till tomorrow when it freezes up. He went down the road to a neighbors, got him and a tractor to pull him out.
> I wouldn't ask someone to go out in poring down rain to do that. I would have just waited till it froze up tomorrow.
> Guess he didn't like my truck. LOL



Maybe he just didn`t like your truck, maybe he wanted to cash that load in and have some cash in his hand, go get another load...LOL
You would never believe what some people will ask others to do for them. I have been around heavy machinery all my days and have had outright strangers ask me to risk life, machine and limb to get them out of scrapes. We had a heavy blizzard one night and a fellow came to the door asking if I would take the front end loader back 5-6 miles into the woods to clear the road so he could get his half ton out, he knew the storm was coming and had gone in anyways. There was over 12" down and the wind was drifting snow badly, full whiteout conditions and you couldn`t see 10' at the best of times. I told him I wouldn`t take a $225,000. machine out in conditions like this unless for a medical emerg. I would drive him home and go in after the storm was over during daylight conditions. He didn`t want to leave his truck in the woods overnight, figured someone wopuld break into it. There was no other fools out on a night like this and it would take a big piece of equipment to break a road back in where his truck was. He got pizzes off at me right away, guess I rub some the wrong way when I straight up tell them where I stand.
He then threatened to call my "boss", I said go ahead I will answer that call. ..LOL He left and did make a call to the owner of the loader and tried to persuade him to go but the owner replied, if Jerry don`t think its safe or right to go in tonight that he wouldn`t even think about it, he had too many incidents with heavy machines and let his operators decide when conditions are safe or not. Never heard back from the guy so I guess he got out somehow.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Oh Stihl Bhagwan Jerry ;

Will a full wrap handle for an 066 fit an 064?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe he just didn`t like your truck, maybe he wanted to cash that load in and have some cash in his hand, go get another load...LOL
> You would never believe what some people will ask others to do for them. I have been around heavy machinery all my days and have had outright strangers ask me to risk life, machine and limb to get them out of scrapes. We had a heavy blizzard one night and a fellow came to the door asking if I would take the front end loader back 5-6 miles into the woods to clear the road so he could get his half ton out, he knew the storm was coming and had gone in anyways. There was over 12" down and the wind was drifting snow badly, full whiteout conditions and you couldn`t see 10' at the best of times. I told him I wouldn`t take a $225,000. machine out in conditions like this unless for a medical emerg. I would drive him home and go in after the storm was over during daylight conditions. He didn`t want to leave his truck in the woods overnight, figured someone wopuld break into it. There was no other fools out on a night like this and it would take a big piece of equipment to break a road back in where his truck was. He got pizzes off at me right away, guess I rub some the wrong way when I straight up tell them where I stand.
> He then threatened to call my "boss", I said go ahead I will answer that call. ..LOL He left and did make a call to the owner of the loader and tried to persuade him to go but the owner replied, if Jerry don`t think its safe or right to go in tonight that he wouldn`t even think about it, he had too many incidents with heavy machines and let his operators decide when conditions are safe or not. Never heard back from the guy so I guess he got out somehow.



I think he was wanting money today! LOL He wasn't getting much for the junk I gave him. LOL Mower parts was about it,nothing heavy.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I checked out the caber ring thread last night ! LOL Things were heating up a little. :msp_w00t:



Wow everyone wants to fight out there.


----------



## sefh3

What a cold rainy day around here. Been raining all day. Now I hear the weather channel is naming snow storms.


----------



## tbone75

The latest 064 is here,what there is of it. LOL Good shape,but dirty ! A few things different in this one? Oil pump and flywheel ?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> What a cold rainy day around here. Been raining all day. Now I hear the weather channel is naming snow storms.



Same chit here,getting very windy too! Freeze tonight and snow tonight and tomorrow. :msp_angry:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh Stihl Bhagwan Jerry ;
> 
> Will a full wrap handle for an 066 fit an 064?



Yes,..they are the same body with some slightly different parts attached. The P&C are different, the recoil and flywheel and module are different and so is the rear handle and air fitler housing+cover. Durn, when you look at it it seems the same,....but it is so much different...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The latest 064 is here,what there is of it. LOL Good shape,but dirty ! A few things different in this one? Oil pump and flywheel ?



If the oiler does not have the hose from it to the bar pad then its an 066. I can`t tell from the picts, they are sooo small...LOL

If its not an 064 then you can just send it on up to me>.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If the oiler does not have the hose from it to the bar pad then its an 066. I can`t tell from the picts, they are sooo small...LOL
> 
> If its not an 064 then you can just send it on up to me>.



Guess I got me a 066 !  No oil hose ! LOL Guess I got lucky ! LOL

Not so sure I can send this one up there? LOL

I will check the jug bolt holes,see if there bigger than the others too. Looks like they could be?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes,..they are the same body with some slightly different parts attached. The P&C are different, the recoil and flywheel and module are different and so is the rear handle and air fitler housing+cover. Durn, when you look at it it seems the same,....but it is so much different...LOL



I could use one of them,but I do like the 3/4 wrap better. Got one,but need the brake handle to go with it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess I got me a 066 !  No oil hose ! LOL
> 
> Not so sure I can send this one up there? LOL



I don`t really need it cause I have 3 but I do have all the parts it needs to get it completed, let me know what you need to get out of it if you decide to let it go.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t really need it cause I have 3 but I do have all the parts it needs to get it completed, let me know what you need to get out of it if you decide to let it go.



I will do that,more than likely I would let go of the red light one first. LOL

You have first shot if they go anywhere!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess I got me a 066 !  No oil hose ! LOL Guess I got lucky ! LOL
> 
> Not so sure I can send this one up there? LOL
> 
> I will check the jug bolt holes,see if there bigger than the others too. Looks like they cold be?



The oil hose always tells the story, the flywheel is thicker on the 066 and the jug bolts are 6mm .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The oil hose always tells the story, the flywheel is thicker on the 066 and the jug bolts are 6mm .



Didn't know all that ! I knew the flywheel was different some how and the bigger bolts. The webbing is thicker in the case too isn't it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Didn't know all that ! I knew the flywheel was different some how and the bigger bolts. The webbing is thicker in the case too isn't it?



Behind the flywheel there are more and heavier webs. There are differences in the modules as well but I don`t have space on here to list all the differences between all the choices of modules and flywheels. Jacob J has a thread on here someplace with all the differences and the numbers listed to the various choices of parts that fit or work. The flywheels on the 066 can be aluminum on the early models with the plastic/nylon ones on the later models that take the bigger diameter cranks and bearings on the flywheel side.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Behind the flywheel there are more and heavier webs. There are differences in the modules as well but I don`t have space on here to list all the differences between all the choices of modules and flywheels. Jacob J has a thread on here someplace with all the differences and the numbers listed to the various choices of parts that fit or work. The flywheels on the 066 can be aluminum on the early models with the plastic/nylon ones on the later models that take the bigger diameter cranks and bearings on the flywheel side.



This must be an early one. But it is for sure a 066 ! 

Slug feeding time !


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes,..they are the same body with some slightly different parts attached. The P&C are different, the recoil and flywheel and module are different and so is the rear handle and air fitler housing+cover. Durn, when you look at it it seems the same,....but it is so much different...LOL



The Sluggster said you would know!!!

Thanks Jerry.


----------



## AU_K2500

Well we all known my sob story behind this parts saws.....but some good news. Put my running 024 up on the bench and tested all three coils. All good! Which from what Jerry has said about these coils, isn't a huge surprise.....but let's remember who owns them and has handled them.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> The Sluggster said you would know!!!
> 
> Thanks Jerry.



I actually like the 3/4 wrap best for both felling and bucking but have the regular handle on one saw and the 3/4 wrap on the other two.


----------



## farrell

Evening boys and girls!

Been lovely day! Rain and wind and cold and a half foot of snow forecasted by Saturday!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I actually like the 3/4 wrap best for both felling and bucking but have the regular handle on one saw and the 3/4 wrap on the other two.



There is agood price on the fullwraps. 

You are right though, I have a 3/4 on my 044 and really like it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Well we all known my sob story behind this parts saws.....but some good news. Put my running 024 up on the bench and tested all three coils. All good! Which from what Jerry has said about these coils, isn't a huge surprise.....but let's remember who owns them and has handled them.....



The 000 400 1300 coils are the best coils Stihl ever used, in all the years I have been around them I have only seen 2 bad ones and I have worked over a lot of abused saws. Seen them so buried under crud on the flywheel side that I had to chisel them out to find the Torx screws to remove them and they still all worked.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> There is agood price on the fullwraps.
> 
> You are right though, I have a 3/4 on my 044 and really like it.



OIC, but they are clumsy for most work, good for a logger/feller that works on steep slopes.


----------



## farrell

I have mixed feelings on the full wrap I have on the 372.......it's a pain when trying to cut a stump low but like it the rest of the time!


----------



## dancan

Full wrap for a Huuskee ???


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> full wrap for a huuskee ???



b u r n !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Full wrap for a Huuskee ???



Can only think of one better place for them, buried in concrete.....LOL


----------



## dancan

They runnin' the server off of John's dailup ??? Slow , slow , slow ......


----------



## dancan

But John would never know ....


----------



## tbone75

Full fat feeling Slug is back ! :msp_wink:


----------



## Stem450Husky

hey all! few more step of being an offical PA resident done. Got new license yesterday, got title's tranferred for both trucks and trailer and got tags for all 3 today. Just have to get tax stuff setup, vehicles inspected (once I get the new title's) and I am good to go. 

On a side note, almost have my washer, dryer and utility sink setup done so I can finally wash clothes soon. Need to replace the washer inlet valves, and patiently wait on my utility sink pump to arrive. Busy Busy Busy!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> But John would never know ....



Ya got me there ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> hey all! few more step of being an offical PA resident done. Got new license yesterday, got title's tranferred for both trucks and trailer and got tags for all 3 today. Just have to get tax stuff setup, vehicles inspected (once I get the new title's) and I am good to go.
> 
> On a side note, almost have my washer, dryer and utility sink setup done so I can finally wash clothes soon. Need to replace the washer inlet valves, and patiently wait on my utility sink pump to arrive. Busy Busy Busy!



#2!!!!! What's up? Sounds like you've been mighty busy. Saws pics of the new house. Looks good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> They runnin' the server off of John's dailup ??? Slow , slow , slow ......



Download Google Chrome, I had to cause I was falling asleep waiting for pages to load, Posts to post,PM ect. Google Chrome is 3 times faster.


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> hey all! few more step of being an offical PA resident done. Got new license yesterday, got title's tranferred for both trucks and trailer and got tags for all 3 today. Just have to get tax stuff setup, vehicles inspected (once I get the new title's) and I am good to go.
> 
> On a side note, almost have my washer, dryer and utility sink setup done so I can finally wash clothes soon. Need to replace the washer inlet valves, and patiently wait on my utility sink pump to arrive. Busy Busy Busy!



Bout dam time you checked in ! SLACKER ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stem450Husky said:


> hey all! few more step of being an offical PA resident done. Got new license yesterday, got title's tranferred for both trucks and trailer and got tags for all 3 today. Just have to get tax stuff setup, vehicles inspected (once I get the new title's) and I am good to go.
> 
> On a side note, almost have my washer, dryer and utility sink setup done so I can finally wash clothes soon. Need to replace the washer inlet valves, and patiently wait on my utility sink pump to arrive. Busy Busy Busy!



Very good to hear you are getting settled in, lots of extra work involved, have I ever mentioned, I hate moving...LOL


----------



## dancan

I've been running chrome for months , it looks like the server just kicked into gear and is runnin' OK now .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I've been running chrome for months , it looks like the server just kicked into gear and is runnin' OK now .



I think you got into the cotton candy :msp_rolleyes:

Just your brain in slo-mo ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> #2!!!!! What's up? Sounds like you've been mighty busy. Saws pics of the new house. Looks good!



Thanks! its def keeping me busy with little projects



tbone75 said:


> Bout dam time you checked in ! SLACKER ! :msp_tongue:



I know right! I'm almost as bad as #1 otstir:



pioneerguy600 said:


> Very good to hear you are getting settled in, lots of extra work involved, have I ever mentioned, I hate moving...LOL



I had about 90% of things moved in by last Friday afternoon, as soon as I got the key's to the house I headed over and started unloading my truck.

We bought a bunch of the Rubbermaid tote's to put stuff in, makes this wayyyyyyyyyyy easier than cardboard boxes!


----------



## Stem450Husky

on a side note I'm still waiting on the control bolt for my 650 :msp_sad:


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Full wrap for a Huuskee ???



Smartazz!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stem450Husky said:


> on a side note I'm still waiting on the control bolt for my 650 :msp_sad:



Parts are slow these days, so I have heard. My dealer is next day or no more than 2 days for ordered in parts.


----------



## Stem450Husky

pioneerguy600 said:


> Parts are slow these days, so I have heard. My dealer is next day or no more than 2 days for ordered in parts.



biggest issue was the hurricane relief stuff, distributor's liquidating their inventory for it. Now I guess they are trying to stock back up on stuff.


----------



## tbone75

I see Stihl Master Whorder Ol Blue is down there. :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stem450Husky said:


> biggest issue was the hurricane relief stuff, distributor's liquidating their inventory for it. Now I guess they are trying to stock back up on stuff.



Luckily, we have a border between us in this situation. I have heard that the central, Mid Western regions are really slow getting parts out. They definitely wouldn`t be out of control bolts for 064 oil pumps...


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Smartazz!



:tongue2:


----------



## roncoinc

What does it meen on an oh26 when you pull the plug and lift it by the starter grip and the saw dont drop ??
looking in thru plug hole cyl looks good ?
got it to start a couple times,would run on hi speed and not idle,,sounded really funny/strange when it ran..made strange noises ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> What does it meen on an oh26 when you pull the plug and lift it by the starter grip and the saw dont drop ??
> looking in thru plug hole cyl looks good ?
> got it to start a couple times,would run on hi speed and not idle,,sounded really funny/strange when it ran..made strange noises ??



That's it telling you it wants to change proffessions! Prolly wants to be boat anchor or wheel chock!:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What does it meen on an oh26 when you pull the plug and lift it by the starter grip and the saw dont drop ??
> looking in thru plug hole cyl looks good ?
> got it to start a couple times,would run on hi speed and not idle,,sounded really funny/strange when it ran..made strange noises ??



Bearings?


----------



## tbone75

Ok you bunch of Slackers! The Slug is very very tired! Going to bed,hope all night?


Not much chance of that ! LOL 2-3 hrs. at least.................... I hope?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Ok you bunch of Slackers! The Slug is very very tired! Going to bed,hope all night?
> 
> 
> Not much chance of that ! LOL 2-3 hrs. at least.................... I hope?



Nite pappy slug!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bearings?



Yep,...bearings go on flywheel side, flywheel hits the module, magnet sticks to the steel laminate frame of the module, voila!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...bearings go on flywheel side, flywheel hits the module, magnet sticks to the steel laminate frame of the module, voila!!



AHA !! 

i did notice the flywheel seemed scratched up !!


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...bearings go on flywheel side, flywheel hits the module, magnet sticks to the steel laminate frame of the module, voila!!



you can run a generic on that side. Can't on the clutch side though. 

Look at Ron pulling out his NOS Stihls.


----------



## sefh3

Dan
Go out and feed those Husqies to speed this server up. I'm loading really slow tonight.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> AHA !!
> 
> i did notice the flywheel seemed scratched up !!



I'm suprised it started. Usually it pulls the coil and flywheel so tight it doesn't spark.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> you can run a generic on that side. Can't on the clutch side though.
> 
> Look at Ron pulling out his NOS Stihls.



Ok,,YOUR xmass card just went into the woodstove too !!

it aint giitin fixed by ME !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,YOUR xmass card just went into the woodstove too !!
> 
> it aint giitin fixed by ME !!



Awww,..Ron,..they are easy to fix, just got to split the case and change out bearings and seals.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well Dan`s gone to bed, Slug is tryin to sleep, Uncle Rob is down and out, not sure if he`s home or in hospital. Rob #2 in his new house so its only a few of us left to keep the posts coming. Ron doing his share, even stooped to work on Stihls just to keep the post counts up...LOL


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,YOUR xmass card just went into the woodstove too !!
> 
> it aint giitin fixed by ME !!



You can keep the card, just send me the oh26 instead.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well Dan`s gone to bed, Slug is tryin to sleep, Uncle Rob is down and out, not sure if he`s home or in hospital. Rob #2 in his new house so its only a few of us left to keep the posts coming. Ron doing his share, even stooped to work on Stihls just to keep the post counts up...LOL



Well then, how's the weather up there tonight Jerry? We are suppose to get 1-3" of snow overnight into morning. I hate the first snow fall. People forget how to drive.


----------



## farrell

Shop Xmas party tomorrow......steak and shrimp and other odds and ends! But it's a dry party:msp_mad: off to the watering hole afterward for a few!

Have to run to the gun shop to pick up a couple items for the flinchlock in the afternoon

This all assuming the world don't end!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Awww,..Ron,..they are easy to fix, just got to split the case and change out bearings and seals.



Even easier NOT to fix !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> You can keep the card, just send me the oh26 instead.



Aint mine !! 

thank goodness !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well Dan`s gone to bed, Slug is tryin to sleep, Uncle Rob is down and out, not sure if he`s home or in hospital. Rob #2 in his new house so its only a few of us left to keep the posts coming. Ron doing his share, even stooped to work on Stihls just to keep the post counts up...LOL



Uncle Rob is home. Had my nephew take me to get the new meds. 

Thanks for asking. Left messages where I work and they don't call back. 

Got lots of emails asking how I was. 

Dam nice of you all!!!!

Thanks


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Uncle Rob is home. Had my nephew take me to get the new meds.
> 
> Thanks for asking. Left messages where I work and they don't call back.
> 
> Got lots of emails asking how I was.
> 
> Dam nice of you all!!!!
> 
> Thanks



Twerent nice really,,,probly all those emaild from who has your home AD..
sumthin happens and it will be a race there to pick over the saws !! LOL !!


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> Uncle Rob is home. Had my nephew take me to get the new meds.
> 
> Thanks for asking. Left messages where I work and they don't call back.
> 
> Got lots of emails asking how I was.
> 
> Dam nice of you all!!!!
> 
> Thanks



We might argue, @#$ch and moan about what saws are the best, but for the most part there do care about our fellow members. This thread is bringing a few of us closer to each other. Heck I think I chat you with guys here more than I do with people I work with.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> We might argue, @#$ch and moan about what saws are the best, but for the most part there do care about our fellow members. This thread is bringing a few of us closer to each other. Heck I think I chat you with guys here more than I do with people I work with.



Well,,steals sthil sthink !!


----------



## sefh3

farrell said:


> Shop Xmas party tomorrow......steak and shrimp and other odds and ends! But it's a dry party:msp_mad: off to the watering hole afterward for a few!
> 
> Have to run to the gun shop to pick up a couple items for the flinchlock in the afternoon
> 
> This all assuming the world don't end!



At least you get a party. We used to get gift cards and now we have to pay to have a pot luck.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Well,,steals sthil sthink !!



Thanks Ron. ;-)))))


----------



## farrell

sefh3 said:


> At least you get a party. We used to get gift cards and now we have to pay to have a pot luck.



We get treated pretty good here! Got a bonus, a gift card, box o chocolate, and the party!


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> At least you get a party. We used to get gift cards and now we have to pay to have a pot luck.



Got the email about a pot luck tomorrow....never responded. You'd have to be here to understand....mm rather eat by myself. All of my department is gone....except for the boss man.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Uncle Rob is home. Had my nephew take me to get the new meds.
> 
> Thanks for asking. Left messages where I work and they don't call back.
> 
> Got lots of emails asking how I was.
> 
> Dam nice of you all!!!!
> 
> Thanks



Good to hear uncle Rob, thanks for checking in and letting us know, we all miss ya.....


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> We get treated pretty good here! Got a bonus, a gift card, box o chocolate, and the party!



They hiring....? 



Wait, what do you do?


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> They hiring....?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what do you do?



Usually hiring

I run 6 axis cnc grinders

Pretty easy stuff


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Well then, how's the weather up there tonight Jerry? We are suppose to get 1-3" of snow overnight into morning. I hate the first snow fall. People forget how to drive.



The site is either slow or stopped from here tonight, can`t even get on, make a post then get froze out. The day has been above freezing with occasional snow flurries all day, really nice out there since darkness came, still above freezing and no amount of precip of any kind in the forecast.


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> Usually hiring
> 
> I run 6 axis cnc grinders
> 
> Pretty easy stuff



Lol, I'm sure its not that easy. I'll stick to store fixtures......for now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Usually hiring
> 
> I run 6 axis cnc grinders
> 
> Pretty easy stuff



What machine make and what software?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> What machine make and what software?



Ewamatic running NUM software


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Ewamatic running NUM software



Our parent company has a deal with Mazak so all our new CNCs are Mazak.


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Our parent company has a deal with Mazak so all our new CNCs are Mazak.



Mazatrol BAD!  P.I.T.A!

Ill stick with EdgeCAM and Fanuc Control's :cool2:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> Mazatrol BAD!  P.I.T.A!
> 
> Ill stick with EdgeCAM and Fanuc Control's :cool2:


I like Mazatrol for dumboy stuff. 

Course the only software I ever used. Lol


----------



## farrell

I liked runnin the haas and mori seiki horizontals back when I ran mills. I really like the haas gantry mills I ran other than messy. The big manual horizontal mill I ran was fun.

My favorite was the lil cleveland cnc mill I ran with the conversational controls! Ran tween that and the surface grinder or wet hydraulic grinder or bridgeports.......some had accurite cnc retrofits!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I liked runnin the haas and mori seiki horizontals back when I ran mills. I really like the haas gantry mills I ran other than messy. The big manual horizontal mill I ran was fun.
> 
> My favorite was the lil cleveland cnc mill I ran with the conversational controls! Ran tween that and the surface grinder or wet hydraulic grinder or bridgeports.......some had accurite cnc retrofits!



Like me.... You just love machine tools!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Slug is back up. :msp_thumbdn:

Just started spitting some snow out there,winds blowing in hard gust. Had to turn the stove up just a bit. LOL


----------



## dancan

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZ

zzZZZlakerzz


----------



## tbone75

Bout time you got up Dan ! SLACKER ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

jeeze really


----------



## dancan

Sorry , had to let the dog out , no cat alarm this am .


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> jeeze really



Hi Randy,getting some weather like yours now ! Turned to snow now !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sorry , had to let the dog out , no cat alarm this am .



I had the back alarm. LOL


----------



## SawTroll

The other "fights" came to a halt, so why not - but who should I fight here? :msp_confused:


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzDogs-r-Outzzzzzzz..............Coffee's just starting to perk......bad weather on the doorstep......


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> The other "fights" came to a halt, so why not - but who should I fight here? :msp_confused:



Little hard to do in here. :hmm3grin2orange:

How you doing?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzDogs-r-Outzzzzzzz..............Coffee's just starting to perk......bad weather on the doorstep......



Morning Robin ! I will send this crappy weather your way soon ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

SawTroll said:


> The other "fights" came to a halt, so why not - but who should I fight here? :msp_confused:




I dunno Niko..........we're quite a surley bunch...pick one....but better hurry.....the fight goes out of us after a couple cups of coffee....


----------



## Scooterbum

Morning all


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Morning Robin ! I will send this crappy weather your way soon ! LOL



Yeah my radar is showing it to the south, west and north......east is OK for the time being...from just southwest of me clear to Dan and Jerry's is calm, cloudy....but it coming fast...probably be raining by the time I head to the shop....


----------



## RandyMac

That front went through here this morning like it was late for an appointment.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Morning all



Morning Scoot !


----------



## Scooterbum

Hey Tbone, how's that new grandbaby doing?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah my radar is showing it to the south, west and north......east is OK for the time being...from just southwest of me clear to Dan and Jerry's is calm, cloudy....but it coming fast...probably be raining by the time I head to the shop....



Getting cold here! Stihl can't open this stove up much , have to open the windows ! LOL 

This is going to be much better than past years !


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Hey Tbone, how's that new grandbaby doing?



Just great ! Thanks for asking !


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> That front went through here this morning like it was late for an appointment.



Better than sticking around ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

How is the Scooterman this morning.

Hey John. 

Hey robin.


----------



## Scooterbum

Stihl 041S said:


> How is the Scooterman this morning.
> 
> Hey John.
> 
> Hey robin.



12/21 and still alive and kickin' . Guess that's a good thing eh?


----------



## Cantdog

Seems like it's been raining here for a week.....frost is all gone from the gound...to wet to get back in the woods....haven't touched a saw in a week except to shorten the Christmas Tree and that didn't even warm the handles up on the 521EV......tore in the the 4.3 day before yesterday...not pleased with the findings...blown out gasket between the EX manifold and the riser elbow letting seawater into the manifold.....seawater in the middle cyl on starboard bank......flaking rust clogging up the cooling water hose to ex manifold and riser elbow water jacket clogged as well...............cracked water jacket on port bank EX manifold leaking cooling water both in and out..small amount of seawater in middle cyl........going to run a compression test on all cyls later today and the decide what the next step is..........very likely I'll pull the drive off and then pull the motor right out so I can get the boat out of the shop.....take it from there......can't invest much time and money in a 20 yr old, raw water cooled motor no matter how damn sweet it runs.....rust is the enemy....not run time....


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> 12/21 and still alive and kickin' . Guess that's a good thing eh?



I think so ! LOL Fairly sure we would be. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Scooterbum said:


> 12/21 and still alive and kickin' . Guess that's a good thing eh?




Yep Stihl upright and taking nourishment....





Stihl 041S said:


> How is the Scooterman this morning.
> 
> Hey John.
> 
> Hey robin.



Hey Unc ......Back doing any better??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Seems like it's been raining here for a week.....frost is all gone from the gound...to wet to get back in the woods....haven't touched a saw in a week except to shorten the Christmas Tree and that didn't even warm the handles up on the 521EV......tore in the the 4.3 day before yesterday...not pleased with the findings...blown out gasket between the EX manifold and the riser elbow letting seawater into the manifold.....seawater in the middle cyl on starboard bank......flaking rust clogging up the cooling water hose to ex manifold and riser elbow water jacket clogged as well...............cracked water jacket on port bank leaking cooling water both in and out..small amount of seawater in middle cyl........going to run a compression test on all cyls later today and the decide what the next step is..........very likely I'll pull the drive off and then pull the motor right out so I can get the boat out of the shop.....take it from there......can't invest much time and money in a 20 yr old, raw water cooled motor no matter how damn sweet it runs.....rust is the enemy....not run time....



That sure sucks ! May be better to get another boat?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> 12/21 and still alive and kickin' . Guess that's a good thing eh?



Yup. Keep the faith and hang by the thumbs.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep Stihl upright and taking nourishment....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Unc ......Back doing any better??




Trying to keep 5 meds on schedule, MRI in 3 weeks if not a lot improved. Max 10 lb lift. Ha. The chuck jaws I change on my lathe 5 times a day weigh 25 lbs each. And I can't drive with these meds. 

I am up to 15 ft walking now. 

Oh well could be worse. ;-))


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That sure sucks ! May be better to get another boat?



Coat most of the intakes and exhaust manifolds?

Too expensive??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Trying to keep 5 meds on schedule, MRI in 3 weeks if not a lot improved. Max 10 lb lift. Ha. The chuck jaws I change on my lathe 5 times a day weigh 25 lbs each. And I can't drive with these meds.
> 
> I am up to 15 ft walking now.
> 
> Oh well could be worse. ;-))



Just wanted my Slug Crown didn't ya ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Coat most of the intakes and exhaust manifolds?
> 
> Too expensive??



???? LOL Have no idea. I don't know chit about boats ! LOL Stainless parts? Bet that cost big bucks ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> ???? LOL Have no idea. I don't know chit about boats ! LOL Stainless parts? Bet that cost big bucks ! LOL



Hel we pump salt water thru CI pumps for years.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hel we pump salt water thru CI pumps for years.



OK, I don't know how fast it would eat the cast stuff.

Sounds like he may need a motor and more? Hope not !


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Coat most of the intakes and exhaust manifolds?
> ....do all the work m
> Too expensive??



OEM Mercruiser now offes ceramic coated riser elbows (inside the water jackets) not the manifolds themselves..just the risers .....but spendy......about $900.00 for a complete set of OEM manifolds and risers.....to bolt to a rusty engine block......of course then I could replace (and may well have to) block and heads......Marine long block OEM about $5,000.00.....then of course I would want to convert to a closed cooling system..... OEM heat exchanger alone...$1,200.00...then add about $750.00 in plumbing and pumps.....do the install myself and be good to go...only problem is the $8,000.00.........:msp_confused:


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hel we pump salt water thru CI pumps for years.




Yes...the trick there is to keep it moving......won't rust if it don't stop....if I used my boat everyday like a lobsterman I wouldn't have this issue....but a CI engine block, heads and ex system sitting for days even weeks at a time full of saltwter is poor...verwy verwy poor.......and now so am I.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> OEM Mercruiser now offes ceramic coated riser elbows (inside the water jackets) not the manifolds themselves..just the risers .....but spendy......about $900.00 for a complete set of OEM manifolds and risers.....to bolt to a rusty engine block......of course then I could replace (and may well have to) block and heads......Marine long block OEM about $5,000.00.....then of course I would want to convert to a closed cooling system..... OEM heat exchanger alone...$1,200.00...then add about $750.00 in plumbing and pumps.....do the install myself and be good to go...only problem is the $8,000.00.........:msp_confused:



Just have to use it enough to justify the cost!

You got your logic. I got mine.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OEM Mercruiser now offes ceramic coated riser elbows (inside the water jackets) not the manifolds themselves..just the risers .....but spendy......about $900.00 for a complete set of OEM manifolds and risers.....to bolt to a rusty engine block......of course then I could replace (and may well have to) block and heads......Marine long block OEM about $5,000.00.....then of course I would want to convert to a closed cooling system..... OEM heat exchanger alone...$1,200.00...then add about $750.00 in plumbing and pumps.....do the install myself and be good to go...only problem is the $8,000.00.........:msp_confused:



Another boat ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Epoxy paint fhem yourself. I've done it to batwinh mowers. 

May not last as long. But still cost effective?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Another boat ! LOL





Well.....you sea....a boat is simply a hole in the water you dump money down....I really like this boat...very seaworthy about the right size and unless you buy all new ($30,000.00+ for a boat like this new) another used boat would/could have the same or similar issues....or other issues. Power plants on smaller boats are disposable/replacable.....but spendy...$8,000.00 sounds like a lot but to think of replacing this 200 HP engine with...say even a 200 HP outboard your shtihl looking at $15,000.00-$18,000.00.......and my drive is only 4 seasons old (gear oil changed every yr)and I have 2 spares.......soooooo....any one want to buy a 49SP?? LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## Scooterbum

Hit the rust with an Iron Phosphate bath. Stops the rust in its tracks.
Send the parts down here and I'll PC or ceramic coat for ya'


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well.....you sea....a boat is simply a hole in the water you dump money down....I really like this boat...very seaworthy about the right size and unless you buy all new ($30,000.00+ for a boat like this new) another used boat would/could have the same or similar issues....or other issues. Power plants on smaller boats are disposable/replacable.....but spendy...$8,000.00 sounds like a lot but to think of replacing this 200 HP engine with...say even a 200 HP outboard your shtihl looking at $15,000.00-$18,000.00.......and my drive is only 4 seasons old (gear oil changed every yr)and I have 2 spares.......soooooo....any one want to buy a 49SP?? LOLOL!!!!!



Yep..........Better fix it !

Flea bay a couple saws ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Hit the rust with an Iron Phosphate bath. Stops the rust in its tracks.
> Send the parts down here and I'll PC or ceramic coat for ya'



Wise words. We just redid an 11' suction bell to go back into salt water for another 50 years. CAst iron.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Hit the rust with an Iron Phosphate bath. Stops the rust in its tracks.
> Send the parts down here and I'll PC or ceramic coat for ya'



Flush the block with that stuff !


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Epoxy paint fhem yourself. I've done it to batwinh mowers.
> 
> May not last as long. But still cost effective?




That would difficult to do as the problem still lies (partially in the engine) in the small passage ways inside the water jacket of the ex elbow/riser......flaking epoxy would probably be nearly as bad as flaking rust. Or epoxy itself blocking the passages. The elbow really takes a beating...hot ex gasses, about 8" from the valves, inside the water jacketed manifold, gather into a 3" elbow, take a 90 degree turn and 6" beyond that have to be cool enough (with water added) to enter the exhaust system proper, through rubber boots (4).....remember these gas engines have to turn from 3500 to 4600 under full load for hours at a time sometimes.......takes alot of moving water to make that happen......and when it doesn't you end up where I am......LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Wow 30 guests down there ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Wow 30 guests down there ! LOL



See what happens when ya' put the welcome mat out?


----------



## Cantdog

Scooterbum said:


> Hit the rust with an Iron Phosphate bath. Stops the rust in its tracks.
> Send the parts down here and I'll PC or ceramic coat for ya'




Thanks for the offer Scoot..but not sure which way this will go....hopefully have a better idea after the comp test. Even going to a closed freshwater/antifreeze system only keeps the engine good..the risers still have to be cooled with raw water so ceramic makes sense to me...apparently to Mercruiser too!!


----------



## Cantdog

(Sigh) saws are soooo much easier.........LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> See what happens when ya' put the welcome mat out?



Proly wondering WTH are these guys doing? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> That would difficult to do as the problem still lies (partially in the engine) in the small passage ways inside the water jacket of the ex elbow/riser......flaking epoxy would probably be nearly as bad as flaking rust. Or epoxy itself blocking the passages. The elbow really takes a beating...hot ex gasses, about 8" from the valves, inside the water jacketed manifold, gather into a 3" elbow, take a 90 degree turn and 6" beyond that have to be cool enough (with water added) to enter the exhaust system proper, through rubber boots (4).....remember these gas engines have to turn from 3500 to 4600 under full load for hours at a time sometimes.......takes alot of moving water to make that happen......and when it doesn't you end up where I am......LOL!!!



Look to the aircraft engines. Same rpm heat problem. Inconel welds well. Hel. Forgets have inconel exhaust now aftermarket. Even titanium for years. 

I
This is an edit on a phone so it looks screwed up. 


Inconel. Or titanium. Or unumtanium. Or bozonium. 

They mandrel bend titanium for bikes. 

A friend helped do it on Gurneys Eagle 30+ years ago. 

No idea on cost. Out there bur something might be cost effective.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> See what happens when ya' put the welcome mat out?



They didn't hang around long. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> They didn't hang around long. LOL



Well shows good taste on their part!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well that shows good taste on treir part!!!!!



Thought they were on the wrong site ! 

Talking boats,not so much saws. LOL

To bad they missed the ducks and chickens ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Thought they were on the wrong site !
> 
> Talking boats,not so much saws. LOL
> 
> To bad they missed the ducks and chickens ! :hmm3grin2orange:




You one sick puppy!!!!!






And I'm another!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You one sick puppy!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm another!!!!!



The Pit Bull is right there too ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Breakfast is over, 2 burritos ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Been a week now that this MS250 was dumped on my porch,stihl no word where it came from?
Only thing wrong with it,was flooded ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Red Red Red !!!


Red Sky with licks of fire for 360 degrees , I think Robin's bad weather is on the way .

OR​
It's the end of the world , I'd better fire up a saw in case some Zombies show up .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Red Red Red !!!
> 
> 
> Red Sky with licks of fire for 360 degrees , I think Robin's bad weather is on the way .
> 
> OR​
> It's the end of the world , I'd better fire up a saw in case some Zombies show up .



You is a NUT ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Red Red Red !!!
> 
> 
> Red Sky with licks of fire for 360 degrees , I think Robin's bad weather is on the way .
> 
> OR​
> It's the end of the world , I'd better fire up a saw in case some Zombies show up .



Thought the world ended yesterday?????


----------



## Cantdog

Takes an extra day to for the "End" to get all the way up there........


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Thought the world ended yesterday?????




Actually I think 6:12AM today...is the solstice......(Eastern Time)


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Takes an extra day to for the "End" to get all the way up there........



At the rates Mayans walk. May take 2 days....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Takes an extra day to for the "End" to get all the way up there........



Get there or sink in? :hmm3grin2orange:










Cotton candy ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Actually I think 6:12AM today...is the solstice......(Eastern Time)



Yep........Its winter and snowing here ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Yep........Its winter and snowing here ! :msp_thumbdn:



Morning all,
Yep it's snowing here too. 1-3" today. Looks like the Cleveland area is going to get the lake effect stuff. 6-12" over there.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. 

REALLY dont want to go to work today. everyone in customer service (bunch of gabby women, like John) and everyone in Costing (just old and weird, like Rob) is going to be doing that pot luck, so the whole time before there just going to mill around, talk, poke at the food, talk, mill around, prep, then eat, then after, theyll clean up, talk about the food, sit around, complain about how full they are, effectively wasting the entire day and never actually doing any work. The whole time I get to sit in my empty department, answer everyone elses phone calls (theyre a bunch of comedians and forwarded their phones to mine) do all my work, and deal with my boss........................................nother day in PARADISE!!!

Least its Friday...

And I have a four day weekend and Christmas to look forward to.


----------



## RandyMac

Oh crap, its Friday? ####!!

You don't mind if I transfer 3 or 4 lines to your desk?


----------



## roncoinc

HHmmmm,,,i show up and everybody leaves ??

raining,,SAW shop day today ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HHmmmm,,,i show up and everybody leaves ??
> 
> raining,,SAW shop day today ..



Take this dam snow !


----------



## PB

Good morning boys. After 18 hours of driving, 4 hours delayed at the airport, 1.5 hour flight, I am finally in Atlanta. 

The bright spot is that I met a guy selling a 2095 on the way down and picked it up. $40 for a running 2095 is a hell of a deal if you ask me! The top cover is cracked and the half wrap handle is bent, but other than that it looks pretty good. I haven't had a chance to really look at it yet, so time will tell how much work it will really need. All I can say is that it is on the runner side of the scale, definitely not a parts saw.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Take this dam snow !



supposed to get a mix sometime later this week.
saying light snow on tuesday


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> supposed to get a mix sometime later this week.
> saying light snow on tuesday



This cold front will get there ! LOL


----------



## RandyMac

We have squalls fresh off the ocean.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Good morning boys. After 18 hours of driving, 4 hours delayed at the airport, 1.5 hour flight, I am finally in Atlanta.
> 
> The bright spot is that I met a guy selling a 2095 on the way down and picked it up. $40 for a running 2095 is a hell of a deal if you ask me! The top cover is cracked and the half wrap handle is bent, but other than that it looks pretty good. I haven't had a chance to really look at it yet, so time will tell how much work it will really need. All I can say is that it is on the runner side of the scale, definitely not a parts saw.



Thief ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like sparky may not get his box before the holiday.
sent it out on the 17th,,onl;y been 4 days..


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> We have squalls fresh off the ocean.



You live in a rain forest ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks like sparky may not get his box before the holiday.
> sent it out on the 17th,,onl;y been 4 days..



Mail is way slower than me right now!


You know how slow that is ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Working on more steels today Ron? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Looks like sparky may not get his box before the holiday.
> sent it out on the 17th,,onl;y been 4 days..



Was hoping to see it Saturday.....it took the last couple from you 4-5 days....but that wasn't during the holidays.


----------



## roncoinc

Got in some cab kits yestday.
walbro wat.
only three,go thru them fast enuf..
earlier this week got some zama kits.
with gas the way it maybe should buy stock in carb kit manuf co's ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got in some cab kits yestday.
> walbro wat.
> only three,go thru them fast enuf..
> earlier this week got some zama kits.
> with gas the way it maybe should buy stock in carb kit manuf co's ?



Heard its going to 15% sometime soon? Maybe already is?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Was hoping to see it Saturday.....it took the last couple from you 4-5 days....but that wasn't during the holidays.



Add 2-3 days for that ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

14 pages to go ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Add 2-3 days for that ! LOL



And of course he didn't get tracking......he wants it to be a surprise........


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> And of course he didn't get tracking......he wants it to be a surprise........


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> And of course he didn't get tracking......he wants it to be a surprise........



We know how you like a surprise ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got to look up parts,need 192 & 066 parts ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> We know how you like a surprise ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh yes, I can't describe to you in words how much I LOATH surprises...........err, I mean love. 

I do have three cases that need to be split, one is trash the other two will get a cleaning and some paint. Getting a toaster oven Saturday, bake that paint on there!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Oh yes, I can't describe to you in words how much I LOATH surprises...........err, I mean love.
> 
> I do have three cases that need to be split, one is trash the other two will get a cleaning and some paint. Getting a toaster oven Saturday, bake that paint on there!



CL,or flea makts good places to get cheap toaster ovens

i still have parts hanging over woodstove two weeks now


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> CL,or flea makts good places to get cheap toaster ovens
> 
> i still have parts hanging over woodstove two weeks now



Moving sale in the complex. Says he wants 10 dollars fur it......I'll give him 5 cash...


----------



## roncoinc

Ordering batteries this morning.
needed button batteries for my inspection lights.,got 50 of em for $6.

9v for motion detectors and meters and stuff,, got eight at $1.50 ea.
amazon prime,be here monday 
in time for OL to use in grandkids toys !


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Moving sale in the complex. Says he wants 10 dollars fur it......I'll give him 5 cash...



Dont forget shiping charge


----------



## dancan

Buttons , batteries and toasters , is this the Martha Stewart channel ????


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Buttons , batteries and toasters , is this the Martha Stewart channel ????



Hey Dan,...waiting on word about availability of rubber parts for the Red Brick saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been nice outside since daylight, mild for this time of year. Good for putting up exterior lights and decorations....Humbug!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas.
> 
> REALLY dont want to go to work today. everyone in customer service (bunch of gabby women, like John) and everyone in Costing (just old and weird, like Rob) is going to be doing that pot luck, so the whole time before there just going to mill around, talk, poke at the food, talk, mill around, prep, then eat, then after, theyll clean up, talk about the food, sit around, complain about how full they are, effectively wasting the entire day and never actually doing any work. The whole time I get to sit in my empty department, answer everyone elses phone calls (theyre a bunch of comedians and forwarded their phones to mine) do all my work, and deal with my boss........................................nother day in PARADISE!!!
> 
> Least its Friday...
> 
> And I have a four day weekend and Christmas to look forward to.



Weird is okay..... But OLD!!!!!! I'll dance on your grave!!!!!

And it will be the beer barrel polka!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Weird is okay..... But OLD!!!!!! I'll dance on your grave!!!!!
> 
> And it will be the beer barrel polka!!!!!



Morning Mongo, candy alarm going off?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Dan,...waiting on word about availability of rubber parts for the Red Brick saw.



Workin on a Jred for Dan are you ?????

creamsickles aint red


----------



## AU_K2500

Holy kwap, I only made it to page 5 of the caber rings thread before giving up......there is truely no hope for society. I'm all for sticking to your guns but damn! Some people just don't know when to stop.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Workin on a Jred for Dan are you ?????
> 
> creamsickles aint red



Much worse !! A Shinny ! :hmm3grin2orange: I think?


----------



## tbone75

Done with the 040 ! Finally ! The old turd runs dam good ! LOL

Got it to hot in the basement ! I was sweating ! :msp_mellow:


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Holy kwap, I only made it to page 5 of the caber rings thread before giving up......there is truely no hope for society. I'm all for sticking to your guns but damn! Some people just don't know when to stop.



Posturing!!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Done with the 040 ! Finally ! The old turd runs dam good ! LOL
> 
> Got it to hot in the basement ! I was sweating ! :msp_mellow:



Once you get them ol' creamsickles chugging they are fun to run.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Holy kwap, I only made it to page 5 of the caber rings thread before giving up......there is truely no hope for society. I'm all for sticking to your guns but damn! Some people just don't know when to stop.



We have been telling you it's rough out there. That's why we are here.


----------



## sefh3

I did found a coil for that 075. it's coming out of the land from the north. 

I tell you, them fellers up there have all the great old saws laying around.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Much worse !! A Shinny ! :hmm3grin2orange: I think?



Havn`t done much to it yet, been told by every parts place so far that there are no parts around for them, too old, they have been sold out to another company, one place told me Echo bought them out, I said well Kirowitz owns Echo, they never heard of them,...LOL. THE SEARCH GOES ON, the lines are those molded kind with big grommets molded into the ends of the line and 90* turns molded in, not easy to bend ordinary fuel lines sharp 90* to fit these saws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Havn`t done much to it yet, been told by every parts place so far that there are no parts around for them, too old, they have been sold out to another company, one place told me Echo bought them out, I said well Kirowitz owns Echo, they never heard of them,...LOL. THE SEARCH GOES ON, the lines are those molded kind with big grommets molded into the ends of the line and 90* turns molded in, not easy to bend ordinary fuel lines sharp 90* to fit these saws.



I would just send it back to its owner ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would just send it back to its owner ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I will never get rid of it til I get it running right, it will just hang around here until we have another concrete pour!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I did found a coil for that 075. it's coming out of the land from the north.
> 
> I tell you, them fellers up there have all the great old saws laying around.



Found I stihl have something else here for you and the 075 ! The B&C for it ! Putting a bar on the 040,seen it hanging there! LOL
Oops.....I will get it sent out real soon !


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Once you get them ol' creamsickles chugging they are fun to run.



Only some of them. LOL Not this old turd ! No AV ! LOL

Now the MM064 !! That is what I call fun !! :msp_thumbsup:

Got to add the 266 that Ron give me the jug for !! Its a wild one ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I did found a coil for that 075. it's coming out of the land from the north.
> 
> I tell you, them fellers up there have all the great old saws laying around.



I have come across a few of them places in my travels. One place I pulled a lot of mine from has thousands of oldies sitting unmolested, they won`t sell parts off them and it takes a lot of wrangling to get a whole saw out of them. The shop has been in the same place since 1923 and the same family still owns and runs it. They took old saws in on trade and if they needed any work on them to get them running right they were just shelved.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will never get rid of it til I get it running right, it will just hang around here until we have another concrete pour!!



Yea.........Send it back,he will just sneak it back in again ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Christmas came a little early ! Mail lady just brought me 5 boxes ! :msp_thumbsup:

Yes I am going to go open them now ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Christmas came a little early ! Mail lady just brought me 5 boxes ! :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Yes I am going to go open them now ! LOL



Bastad........


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Christmas came a little early ! Mail lady just brought me 5 boxes ! :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Yes I am going to go open them now ! LOL



Though you were trying to "cut back" ? What happened to that? Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Christmas came a little early ! Mail lady just brought me 5 boxes ! :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Yes I am going to go open them now ! LOL



Any yellow saws??...opcorn:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Havn`t done much to it yet, been told by every parts place so far that there are no parts around for them, too old, they have been sold out to another company, one place told me Echo bought them out, I said well Kirowitz owns Echo, they never heard of them,...LOL. THE SEARCH GOES ON, the lines are those molded kind with big grommets molded into the ends of the line and 90* turns molded in, not easy to bend ordinary fuel lines sharp 90* to fit these saws.



Jerry.....If you can't find the OEM fuel....and sharp bends are a problem..go to the parts store or hardware store (or both) and find a light coil spring in the misc., assorted spring box that the fuel line just fits through...then you can route the line without it getting ginked......maybe......


----------



## Scooterbum

Buddy just dropped off my new log hauler. Polaris Big Boss.



View attachment 268896


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Jerry.....If you can't find the OEM fuel....and sharp bends are a problem..go to the parts store or hardware store (or both) and find a light coil spring in the misc., assorted spring box that the fuel line just fits through...then you can route the line without it getting ginked......maybe......



Thanks for that idea. I will use fittings that are commonly used in pneumatic controls, they are made of brass and or nylon in a couple of common sizes 1/8"-5/32" 3/16". They have hose barb ends made to accept hose and hold it tightly.They are nicely shaped and very sturdy. Tygon line fits them very well and it won`t slip off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Buddy just dropped off my new log hauler. Polaris Big Boss.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 268896



Looks like a very nice woods machine. Does the trailer wheels also have drive?


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like a very nice woods machine. Does the trailer wheels also have drive?



Yeah it's 6 wheel drive with all independent suspension. I'm pretty stoked since there's a lot of places on the mountain where I can't take the tractor.
Valves need adjusted is all I can find wrong so far.Traded an old log splitter even up.Little beast only has 3000 hours on it.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Found I stihl have something else here for you and the 075 ! The B&C for it ! Putting a bar on the 040,seen it hanging there! LOL
> Oops.....I will get it sent out real soon !



Sweet. How big of a bar is it?


----------



## sefh3

Scooterbum said:


> Buddy just dropped off my new log hauler. Polaris Big Boss.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 268896



I need one of those. Could be useful in many ways.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Off to the airport to pick up arrivals.BBL.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Sweet. How big of a bar is it?



16 inch,,the old dog needs a short on to take advantage of the low power


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> 16 inch,,the old dog needs a short on to take advantage of the low power



I don't think a 16" bar would do that saw justice. It needs to be at least 20" to counter balance it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Any yellow saws??...opcorn:



Real purdy yellar one !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Real purdy yellar one !



Well.....?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Though you were trying to "cut back" ? What happened to that? Lol



:msp_wub:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> :msp_wub:



I understand......I think we all do. Lol. 

The first step is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Buddy just dropped off my new log hauler. Polaris Big Boss.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 268896



I like that ! Trade ya for it? LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Sweet. How big of a bar is it?



24 or 25-.404 chain.


----------



## tbone75

Today's haul. LOL 268 & 029


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Today's haul. LOL 268 & 029



I think you found a good canidate for a Bailey's 039 kit.


----------



## tbone75

More- 024/026 & 028s
There is more parts I didn't take pix of. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> More- 024/026 & 028s
> There is more parts I didn't take pix of. LOL[/
> 
> Just junk carcassess ??


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I think you found a good canidate for a Bailey's 039 kit.



Not that one,it runs. LOL And may be sold ? Got a MS310 I could do that to?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More- 024/026 & 028s
> There is more parts I didn't take pix of. LOL[/
> 
> Just junk carcassess ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope,got parts to put 2 of them together. A 024/6 and a 028 super.
Click to expand...


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> More- 024/026 & 028s
> There is more parts I didn't take pix of. LOL



Wanna sell a rear handle/tank and a used 026 top end?


----------



## tbone75

The best for last ! LOL This saw belongs to Jerry,dang it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Wanna sell a rear handle/tank and a used 026 top end?



Only got one tank with them.The P&Cs could be 024s ? Not sure if there both good? Think they are?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I understand......I think we all do. Lol.
> 
> The first step is admitting you have a problem.



Only problem I have is no more room ! May have to take a load to the big garage. LOL


----------



## tbone75

10 more pages ! Hell we can do that today !


----------



## roncoinc

It's all JERRY's fault !!! . 

just talked to the guy sent me that 0h26 with the bad starter side bearing.
plain as day the flywheel sored up.
he STIHL wanted me to fix it !!
told him i dont have the tools,i'll give ya the $35 back i charged first time and be done with it.
also told him NO MORE steals !!

thing is it ran good when it left here ?


----------



## roncoinc

Should i paint it or leave the natural " patina " as it is ?


----------



## roncoinc

Anybody got a pic of what the 056 mag tag looks like ??
hey Scoot !! got any ??


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> 10 more pages ! Hell we can do that today !



not at this rate....


----------



## roncoinc

I found the "BEST" chainsaw !!

consumeresearch.com

" The Husqvarna 455 Rancher (*Est. $400) 55 cc gas chainsaw consistently gets top ratings from experts and owners -- in fact, it's recommended more than any other chainsaw of any type in this report. " 

" The one thing working against the pro-grade Husqvarna 455 Rancher is that it's so capable , it might be too much saw for the average homeowner. "

So there ya have it !!
no more arguing or fighting !!

If it's on the interweb it must be true..


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> not at this rate....



No box today ?? 

usps probly smashed it anyway..


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> No box today ??
> 
> usps probly smashed it anyway..



just got here, bout to check mail.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Workin on a Jred for Dan are you ?????
> 
> creamsickles aint red



It's my Shiney red brick , I couldn't get it past the brick stage


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Yea.........Send it back,he will just sneak it back in again ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Trade ya a red saw for a yella saw .......


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Anybody got a pic of what the 056 mag tag looks like ??
> hey Scoot !! got any ??



Reckn' I'll just have to make a few stencils again.
I just remembered I have some 044's to run off.
Grey matter is gettin' real stale........

I happen to be wrenchin' on 2 magII"s now.

Oh yeah paint it !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Should i paint it or leave the natural " patina " as it is ?



Think its suppose to orange? 

Paint it !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Trade ya a red saw for a yella saw .......



I can dig out a yellar one ! What red one I get?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I found the "BEST" chainsaw !!
> 
> consumeresearch.com
> 
> " The Husqvarna 455 Rancher (*Est. $400) 55 cc gas chainsaw consistently gets top ratings from experts and owners -- in fact, it's recommended more than any other chainsaw of any type in this report. "
> 
> " The one thing working against the pro-grade Husqvarna 455 Rancher is that it's so capable , it might be too much saw for the average homeowner. "
> 
> So there ya have it !!
> no more arguing or fighting !!
> 
> If it's on the interweb it must be true..




There is a University in New York I believe that has a course on how to become an "Expert" , they teach you how to dress , look like and talk like expert on any topic but knowledge of the topic is not required .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's all JERRY's fault !!! .
> 
> just talked to the guy sent me that 0h26 with the bad starter side bearing.
> plain as day the flywheel sored up.
> he STIHL wanted me to fix it !!
> told him i dont have the tools,i'll give ya the $35 back i charged first time and be done with it.
> also told him NO MORE steals !!
> 
> thing is it ran good when it left here ?



Just about got a 026 ready to put together ! Had trouble finding one good P&C. Found a good 024 jug,one bad.2-026 jugs bad one good. LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I can dig out a yellar one ! What red one I get?



No no , not dig out ......That yella one or the P7000


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Reckn' I'll just have to make a few stencils again.
> I just remembered I have some 044's to run off.
> Grey matter is gettin' real stale........
> 
> I happen to be wrenchin' on 2 magII"s now.
> 
> Oh yeah paint it !!



Think I have a few 056 parts coming. I will let you know what I get? LOL


----------



## dancan

Nice score Scoot got !
What Ford tractor is that , a 1710 ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No no , not dig out ......That yella one or the P7000



Can't ya read? That yellar saw belongs to Jerry ! LOL And NO on the other one ! LOL


----------



## mitch95100

I want me a mini mac...


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Can't ya read? That yellar saw belongs to Jerry ! LOL And NO on the other one ! LOL



I guess I'd better go back to school


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> No box today ??
> 
> usps probly smashed it anyway..



Nope......

Saturday would be typical if you mailed it Monday......so I'll look for it Wednesday. Office is closed Monday.


----------



## dancan

mitch95100 said:


> I want me prozac...



I fixed it for ya .


----------



## Scooterbum

dancan said:


> Nice score Scoot got !
> What Ford tractor is that , a 1710 ?



Close, 1920
The 6x6 turned out to need a cam and rockers though.Still okay since I have zero in it.
Gonna have to paint her up in ford blue though


----------



## mitch95100

dancan said:


> I fixed it for ya .



Dam auto correct


----------



## dancan

Robin's probably won't be heard from for a while , busy , busy , busy , on his way down in search of that "Free" boat close to Ron's clam flats .........Might not take to long though , only 12 miles of coast to search and the Pit Bull does have a good nose ...


----------



## mitch95100

soo anyone have any good ideas for something to build on minecraft??


----------



## dancan

I had a customer come in today and wanted me to loosen all the lugnuts on his car so his buddy could change his tires ......WTF


----------



## dancan

mitch95100 said:


> soo anyone have any good ideas for something to build on minecraft??



Chainsaw , so you can cut up the monsters ......I guesss


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I had a customer come in today and wanted me to loosen all the lugnuts on his car so his buddy could change his tires ......WTF



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA. WHAT!? 



























So you lossened them right?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I had a customer come in today and wanted me to loosen all the lugnuts on his car so his buddy could change his tires ......WTF



Best one I have heard this week ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Can't ya read? That yellar saw belongs to Jerry ! LOL And NO on the other one ! LOL



that was MEEN !!


----------



## tbone75

mitch95100 said:


> soo anyone have any good ideas for something to build on minecraft??



What is it?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Evening all. 
Took half the day to catch up. 5 meds makes you kind of gumby brained. 

Enjoyed the reading. Even the 3rd or 4th time lol


----------



## dancan

I had another fella stop in today and handed me a Lindt chocolate bar to use my airhose to air up a tire . 
I'm right beside a gas station , another fella stopped in , made the customary greetings , asks to use the washroom , I show him the direction , while he's gone I'm checking the appointment pad to see what he's in for , as he staggers back out he goes to his car and leaves .....WTF
Another old fella comes in this afternoon , wobble wobble , Do ya , weave , step , Have air ....weave wobble ....For .... 2 step , weave , Muh .........Snowblowa .....weave wobble wobble ....WTF 
I need to get back to forestry run some saws and cut some trees real soon .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> that was MEEN !!



Learning from the best ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

guess i get to try out my new tool tonite on the 0h56 top..

tsc had it $20 off !!


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA. WHAT!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you lossened them right?



I told him I'd do it first thing in the am on my next open day , January 2 , 2013 .
He drove away but I don't think he was smiling .......I was


----------



## dancan

I won't even go into how the simplest jobs snowballed this week right up to my very last job today , I sure am glad my work is DONE for the year


----------



## RandyMac

Noisy afternoon guys.
Went out for lunch, sat by the ocean, the Pacific is stirred up.

Squalls, lots of them. You guys to the East are going to get this in a couple days.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> guess i get to try out my new tool tonite on the 0h56 top..
> 
> tsc had it $20 off !!



Let us know how that works ! been looking at some like that.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Noisy afternoon guys.
> Went out for lunch, sat by the ocean, the Pacific is stirred up.
> 
> Squalls, lots of them. You guys to the East are going to get this in a couple days.



No need to share !


----------



## dancan




----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Let us know how that works ! been looking at some like that.



I just got me one a couple weeks back, it works great. I have cut a lot of 3/4" pine and birch plywood off in rather tight places with mine, sanded some with it to. I bought the Porter Cable one cause it came so highly recommended.


----------



## dancan

Mmmm , cotton candy with a Whiskey and beer chasa :msp_smile:
I gots credits for sale if someone what to stickey a thread LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The best for last ! LOL This saw belongs to Jerry,dang it ! LOL



Someone got a real nice lookin yellow saw!


----------



## pioneerguy600

7


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Mmmm , cotton candy with a Whiskey and beer chasa :msp_smile:
> I gots credits for sale if someone what to stickey a thread LOL



I will sell ya some ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Someone got a real nice lookin yellow saw!



Don't I wish ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 7



May not get there tonight,tomorrow maybe?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May not get there tonight,tomorrow maybe?



We will make it before Christmas, nearly a full week before the end of the year and the world didn`t end today either....LOL


----------



## dancan

Tullamore Dew 
No Makers Mark left .
St.Ambroise Oatmeal stout


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I will sell ya some ! LOL



Do you take Pay palz ???


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just got me one a couple weeks back, it works great. I have cut a lot of 3/4" pine and birch plywood off in rather tight places with mine, sanded some with it to. I bought the Porter Cable one cause it came so highly recommended.



Annie got me a Porter Cable belt sander for Christmas, it was the best value for the bucks, I'll be looking into one of those multi-tools next.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We will make it before Christmas, nearly a full week before the end of the year and the world didn`t end today either....LOL



We can make easy before Christmas ! Seeing that were all stihl here ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Do you take Pay palz ???



No , but I take salz ! LOL


----------



## dancan

You know , since I've been out of commission for a bit I've tried a bunch of stuff that has been mentioned here and gotten to like a lot of it ie: #7 , Makers Mark , Jameson , Chasa's , Dubliner etc ...Thanks all but I'm pretty sure I'm glad we can't get grits up here LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Tullamore Dew
> No Makers Mark left .
> St.Ambroise Oatmeal stout



Oatmeal beer? :msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Oatmeal beer? :msp_confused:



No John , "Stout" .
All beer does not look like or taste like Bud Light lime .


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> You know , since I've been out of commission for a bit I've tried a bunch of stuff that has been mentioned here and gotten to like a lot of it ie: #7 , Makers Mark , Jameson , Chasa's , Dubliner etc ...Thanks all but I'm pretty sure I'm glad we can't get grits up here LOL



Give that Beam Devil's Cut a try.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Annie got me a Porter Cable belt sander for Christmas, it was the best value for the bucks, I'll be looking into one of those multi-tools next.



I put off buying one for a few years til the price dropped and more companies started making them, I needed a tool to cut out inside corners where no other tool would work easily, no room for a handsaw to stroke. The Porter Cable came highly recommended so I picked one up and have used it on 3 different jobs now. It paid for its self on the first job I did and the rest has been gravy. The metal cutoff blade slices through 3/4" pine really easily, cuts off 3/4" birch plywood just as easy. I will find lots of uses for this tool on future jobs real handy to have.


----------



## dancan

St-Ambroise Oatmeal Stout

Mmmm Dark stouty goodness


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> Give that Beam Devil's Cut a try.



Next on the list .......Tomorrow LOL


----------



## dancan

And no "W" for me till next year


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> And no "W" for me till next year



Have a nice Holiday.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have a nice Holiday.



Holliday ??? You cuttin' any wood roadside ???? I still gots physio that I gots to do .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got plenty of wood to cut up and haul over the Holidays, from the road where the 026 was making all that smoke.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Let us know how that works ! been looking at some like that.



It worked awsome !

better than i expected.

for $40 caint go wRONg..


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> And no "W" for me till next year



Me too. But wish I was back to work!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> It worked awsome !
> 
> better than i expected.
> 
> for $40 caint go wRONg..



There is that RON word again, I see what you are doing. Trying to blame me for MO RON.


----------



## dancan

Daum , Looks like Ron and Robin's wind just showed up , rain'll be here soon .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> St-Ambroise Oatmeal Stout
> 
> Mmmm Dark stouty goodness



I will say that looks good ! I don't do bub lite lemon ! LOL I like that kind of stuff !


----------



## pioneerguy600

6


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Me too. But wish I was back to work!!!!



You could go down to Aussieland , run the big saws , cut some hardwoods and come back , no jet lag , be on the same work clock schedule .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got plenty of wood to cut up and haul over the Holidays, from the road where the 026 was making all that smoke.



Hope I have another 026 running in a couple days!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hope I have another 026 running in a couple days!



I`ve got enough to go around, still got some stuff to build more.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Me too. But wish I was back to work!!!!



Me too Rob !


----------



## roncoinc

Do i see only SIX more pages to go ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

5


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Me too Rob !



Not ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> You could go down to Aussieland , run the big saws , cut some hardwoods and come back , no jet lag , be on the same work clock schedule .



Better a wisea$$ than a dumba$$!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I will say that looks good ! I don't do bub lite lemon ! LOL I like that kind of stuff !



It'll turn a black glass blacker LOL

This one has even more character ......... Mmmmm good !






http://www.drinkpropeller.ca/beers/19-Revolution_RIS


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Me too Rob !



Not me, I got too much to do to be working.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It worked awsome !
> 
> better than i expected.
> 
> for $40 caint go wRONg..



I will be getting one !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Me too Rob !



OH56 top almost dry enuf to squirt 

over the woodstove now drying.

step outside and spray and over the stove to dry and see where it needs more sanding..

seems like an awfull lot of work for a $100 saw !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Not ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well Daaaa!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Should have 20+ 50cc saws ready to cut wood this week, its only small stuff cept for a couple big white pine.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Not ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



OK............ I will change that to,wish I could work ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OH56 top almost dry enuf to squirt
> 
> over the woodstove now drying.
> 
> step outside and spray and over the stove to dry and see where it needs more sanding..
> 
> seems like an awfull lot of work for a $100 saw !!



EBay would bring you a lot more than that.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not me, I got too much to do to be working.....LOL



Yeh,,i dont know WHAT i would do if i had a J____ ,, ..

i dont have enuf time as it is to do nothing all day !! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Should have 20+ 50cc saws ready to cut wood this week, its only small stuff cept for a couple big white pine.



What day , what time , I may want to wear a white hat and supervise LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It'll turn a black glass blacker LOL
> 
> This one has even more character ......... Mmmmm good !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.drinkpropeller.ca/beers/19-Revolution_RIS



I would like that ! You ever find any Dortmunder Gold , try that ! Great Lakes Brewing Co.


----------



## pioneerguy600

4


----------



## roncoinc

You guys chatty tonite.
may make it hard for Uncle Mongo to keep up on his phone !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,i dont know WHAT i would do if i had a J____ ,, ..
> 
> i dont have enuf time as it is to do nothing all day !! LOL !!



You have a good point Ron ! How would I get anything done if I had to go back to that "W" thing! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> 4



4?:msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

Time to squirt some primer,back in a bit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> What day , what time , I may want to wear a white hat and supervise LOL



I will give you a call, not sure just yet.


----------



## jimdad07

jimdad07 said:


> 4?:msp_confused:



Quatro?:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> 4?:msp_confused:



To go.


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> 4?:msp_confused:



Start backpeddlein' , you'll find the answer .


----------



## jimdad07

IV?:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You guys chatty tonite.
> may make it hard for Uncle Mongo to keep up on his phone !!



Don't know why he don't use that note book thing,or get a puter? He is home all the time now!


----------



## jimdad07

5-1?:msp_confused:


----------



## Cantdog

HOOOOOWEEEE!!!! We be blowing here!!!! Wind gauge hit 68mph twice in the last hr!!! Raining sideways!! Just got back from Orono picking up the daughter from UMO....she has the FLU!!! EEEK!!! Very poor driving.....lots of dead branches all over the road.....power's been flickering.....genset's fueled and battery charged....saw on the floor in the entry way all ready to go...


----------



## dancan

I'll look for it John but slim chance


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> To go.



Take-out?:msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

3


----------



## pioneerguy600

On a roll!!


----------



## jimdad07

3?:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Quatro?:msp_confused:



Slacker !


----------



## jimdad07

1+1+1?:msp_confused:


----------



## jimdad07

(2+2)-1?:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bopping right along.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> (2+2)-1?:msp_confused:



Corn- fused?


----------



## jimdad07

lll?:msp_confused:


----------



## dancan




----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Corn- fused?



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:?:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Passing 3rd and heading for home!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> (2+2)-1?:msp_confused:



Maybe I should reasses the dumba$$/smarta$$ for Jim Bob....


----------



## jimdad07

3x1?:msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

_


3​_
Just not enough beer n need more ....
No that's not it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

2


----------



## roncoinc

I got a present !! 

fixed a guys micro / convection oven in his camper and he got me the GOOD stuff


----------



## Stihl 041S

Your que Jerry!!!!


----------



## dancan

But now 2


----------



## jimdad07

dos?:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> _
> 
> 
> 3​_
> Just not enough beer n need more ....
> No that's not it LOL



N, not quite.


----------



## dancan

Dog wants to do # 2 BRB


----------



## roncoinc

Wait for the slug !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

he cant keep up !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Two?:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Shopping days left til Christmas?


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas!

Long day! Didn't sleep last night and only sized a lil today!

Shop Xmas dinner wasn't very good!

Snowin and blowin here!!! Been outta power for nearly an hour! Power company says maybe a while:msp_sneaky: so I lit the candles and fired up the lil propane heater!! Quite romantic!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> dos?:msp_confused:



duh


----------



## roncoinc

I think it would be appropriate if John broke the 5K mark for us ?


----------



## jimdad07

1+1?:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just mixed up 2.5 gals of mi at 50:1 with Stihl Ultra.


----------



## pioneerguy600

1


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> 1+1?:msp_confused:



1+1=2...yup.


----------



## tbone75

Dam ! You guys is flying along ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sachsmo




----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I had another fella stop in today and handed me a Lindt chocolate bar to use my airhose to air up a tire .
> I'm right beside a gas station , another fella stopped in , made the customary greetings , asks to use the washroom , I show him the direction , while he's gone I'm checking the appointment pad to see what he's in for , as he staggers back out he goes to his car and leaves .....WTF
> Another old fella comes in this afternoon , wobble wobble , Do ya , weave , step , Have air ....weave wobble ....For .... 2 step , weave , Muh .........Snowblowa .....weave wobble wobble ....WTF
> I need to get back to forestry run some saws and cut some trees real soon .




Sounds like a bunch of old 'nadians making happy for the holidays.....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I think it would be appropriate if John broke the 5K mark for us ?



Where is Grandpa Slug?


----------



## sachsmo




----------



## Stihl 041S

Drum roll please......


----------



## farrell

Guess 5100 by New Years?


----------



## tbone75

Dang puter got even slower !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dam ! You guys is flying along ! :msp_thumbsup:



De Slug is back,...I digress.


----------



## sachsmo




----------



## tbone75

Taking me 2-3 mins to get a page to load ! :bang:


----------



## farrell

YAY!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## farrell

Well rolled over 5 grand time to change the oil!


----------



## jimdad07

Was hoping John would break it, but the poor guy's puter is too slow. Why is it that most Wildthing owners bar oil of choice is used motor oil?


*Happy 5000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mitch95100

tbone75 said:


> What is it?



A game where you place blocks to build stuff. Cut trees to get wood fish for food etc. Basically a survival game. Monsters will come out at night and hunt you...

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbone75

The wizard of ooze ? :msp_mellow:


----------



## sachsmo

Someone keeps deleting posts and taking me off 5000.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Merry Christmas 5000


----------



## roncoinc

KING SLUG DID IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

he da one turned the page !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The wizard of BOOZE ? :msp_mellow:



Fixed it!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yippee. Sorry I'm late. Had to delete a post on 4999. Lol

Thanks for being a great bunch of SOBs!!!


----------



## sachsmo

watch them roll back to page 4999.

Slug could probably take this thread back to 2000 if he deleted all his crap:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

twenty two !!!! people reading this page now


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> king slug did it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He da one turned the page !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



wink


----------



## roncoinc

sachsmo said:


> watch them roll back to page 4999.
> 
> Slug could probably take this thread back to 2000 if he deleted all his crap:hmm3grin2orange:





lol !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> KING SLUG DID IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> he da one turned the page !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



And with dialup!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I didn't think we would get there tonight !  :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Yippee. Sorry I'm late. Had to delete a post on 4999. Lol
> 
> Thanks for being a great bunch of SOBs!!!



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

Glad I gots High sped and beer , I had to do some back peddling LOL 
Congrats John !!! You're # 1 on page 5000 .....Everyone give John the one finger salute LOL


----------



## roncoinc

CONGATS JOHN !!!!!!

without your 2500 pages we couldnt have done it !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Glad I gots High sped and beer , I had to do some back peddling LOL
> Congrats John !!! You're # 1 on page 5000 .....Everyone give John the one finger salute LOL



Good job Aunty,,givin John a shot at his rightfull place..

the biggest SLACKER on the thread !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

Take a bow John,,tell us how you did it ??


----------



## roncoinc

Johns shy now that he's a celebrity,,,first post on page 5K !!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> CONGATS JOHN !!!!!!
> 
> without your 2500 pages we couldnt have done it !!



If he had hi speed this thread could be at 10K !! LOL !!


----------



## sachsmo

1


----------



## dancan

Hey !! Wait up ! I stayed up for this ??? Where's the dancin' girls ????



roncoinc said:


> Good job Aunty,,givin John a shot at his rightfull place..
> 
> the biggest SLACKER on the thread !! LOL !!



Ummm , me or John ???


----------



## sachsmo

Be very very nice sluggo,

I have the power to bump your ass out of the pole on the 5000:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Damn it........I can't believe I missed it.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> CONGATS JOHN !!!!!!
> 
> without your 2500 pages we couldnt have done it !!



Ron you and Jerry deserve a lil credit with your back and forth on 

"husky is better" says Ron
"no stihl is better" says Jerry

"no husky is better" says Ron
"no stihl is better" says Jerry

"no husky is better" says Ron
"no stihl is better" says Jerry

"no husky is better" says Ron
"no stihl is better" says Jerry

"no husky is better" says Ron
"no stihl is better" says Jerry

"no husky is better" says Ron
"no stihl is better" says Jerry

Etc..............


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey !! Wait up ! I stayed up for this ??? Where's the dancin' girls ????
> Ummm , me or John ???



Well ya know,,hadnt thot about it but you are also a pretty good slacker


----------



## Cantdog

HeHeHehehehehehheh...Great!!......Now I have to find something else to look forward to.......LOL!!......Good milestone!! 5001 pages of pure...........joy...I guess....


----------



## dancan

Stihl is better than Husky !


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Ron you and Jerry deserve a lil credit with your back and forth on
> 
> "husky is better" says Ron
> "no stihl is better" says Jerry
> 
> "no husky is better" says Ron
> "no stihl is better" says Jerry
> 
> "no husky is better" says Ron
> "no stihl is better" says Jerry
> 
> "no husky is better" says Ron
> "no stihl is better" says Jerry
> 
> "no husky is better" says Ron
> "no stihl is better" says Jerry
> 
> "no husky is better" says Ron
> "no stihl is better" says Jerry
> 
> Etc..............





Did you see my post earlier were i PROVED husky was better ??

Stihl is #2,, LOL !! hey,,that was good


----------



## tbone75

Think I sit on my arse to much ! LOL But can't much help it! LOL


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Stihl is better than Husky !



Not according to papa smurf!


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , growin' a beard , smokin' twice as much and puttin' on weight ...............


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Stihl is better than Husky !




Only 'cause it'll sink faster and hold canoe better.....good rigs them steels...


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl has a promo going now,,buy a new saw and get a free tube of vasoline and a free roll of CHARMIN !! LOL !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> stihl has a promo going now,,buy a new saw and get a free tube of vasoline and a free roll of charmin !! Lol !!



burn!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HeHeHehehehehehheh...Great!!......Now I have to find something else to look forward to.......LOL!!......Good milestone!! 5001 pages of pure...........joy...I guess....



2500 pages of my BS ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

If I was to put aftermarket rings , crank , piston and cylinder on a saw would it be better than used originals ???


----------



## roncoinc

Got the primer squirted on..

can see i need a little more sanding and another coat..


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmm , growin' a beard , smokin' twice as much and puttin' on weight ...............



You talking about me? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

And now back to the regular scheduled broadcast ..........
Almost Time (Reg . trademark Roncoinc Inc , all rights reserved Patented Pending)


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got the primer squirted on..
> 
> can see i need a little more sanding and another coat..



Looks good Ron ! That saw will look just like new !


----------



## roncoinc

I just found out jerry was BS'ing me !! :msp_sneaky:

he said reindeers was carabous..
i looked it up and carabooze dont have red noses !!


----------



## Cantdog

Damn Ron....... you gotta the most dedicated turd polisher I've seen in a while...I assume you've heard of the "Silk Purse" and the"Sow's Ear" thing????? Other than th brand ..doing a bang up job!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You talking about me? :msp_sneaky:



Hmmm , let me check if it's me ,

Growin' a beard ..........Nope , shaved this AM .
Smokin' twice as much .......Nope quit the 2 pack a day habit 15 years ago , shihl quit .
Puttin' on weight .......Nope , same belt loop hole since before the layup .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Damn Ron....... you gotta the most dedicated turd polisher I've seen in a while...I assume you've heard of the "Silk Purse" and the"Sow's Ear" thing????? Other than th brand ..doing a bang up job!!



Goes to show you CAN polish a turd !!

still be a turd tho


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Damn Ron....... you gotta the most dedicated turd polisher I've seen in a while...I assume you've heard of the "Silk Purse" and the"Sow's Ear" thing????? Other than th brand ..doing a bang up job!!



Now that's funny and MEEN at the same time , gots to be an award of some sorts for that one !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hmmm , let me check if it's me ,
> 
> Growin' a beard ..........Nope , shaved this AM .
> Smokin' twice as much .......Nope quit the 2 pack a day habit 15 years ago , shihl quit .
> Puttin' on weight .......Nope , same belt loop hole since before the layup .



How come the "home" letting you stay up so late with your "special" needs ??


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> And now back to the regular scheduled broadcast ..........
> Almost Time (Reg . trademark Roncoinc Inc , all rights reserved Patented Pending)



It might be "Time" .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> How come the "home" letting you stay up so late with your "special" needs ??



I've been self medicating so I've not been rowdy , , just nice and quiet .


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> If I was to put aftermarket rings , crank , piston and cylinder on a saw would it be better than used originals ???



An aftermarket Stihl is better than an OEM Hooskieeeyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmm , let me check if it's me ,
> 
> Growin' a beard ..........Nope , shaved this AM .
> Smokin' twice as much .......Nope quit the 2 pack a day habit 15 years ago , shihl quit .
> Puttin' on weight .......Nope , same belt loop hole since before the layup .



Smart Azz ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Goes to show you CAN polish a turd !!
> 
> still be a turd tho



Myth Busters proved you can polish turds ! Shinny turds ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Fadin' fast ............. See who's up tomorrow , since I got no "W" I might sleep in LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> An aftermarket Stihl is better than an OEM Hooskieeeyyyyyyyyyy



:msp_razz:


----------



## sefh3

Great job everyone making 5000 tonight. Sorry, I'm late to the party yet again.


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Fadin' fast ............. See who's up tomorrow , since I got no "W" I might sleep in LOL



Cotton Candy is doing it's job tonight. 

Nite Dan!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Fadin' fast ............. See who's up tomorrow , since I got no "W" I might sleep in LOL



6 am ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

John,,you see this ??

45mm Big Bore Cylinder Piston for Husqvarna 353 351 350 346 345 340 with Gasket | eBay

51.7cc 
closed port,transfer covers even !


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Fadin' fast ............. See who's up tomorrow , since I got no "W" I might sleep in LOL



Don't worry it won't be me. I don't have to do that "W" thing for 2 weeks now!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Myth Busters proved you can polish turds ! Shinny turds ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I don't think they was polishin th same turds......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,you see this ??
> 
> 45mm Big Bore Cylinder Piston for Husqvarna 353 351 350 346 345 340 with Gasket | eBay
> 
> 51.7cc
> closed port,transfer covers even !



I need another one or two of them !

Thanks Ron !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I need another one or two of them !
> 
> Thanks Ron !



Last one i bid on went for $50 delivered !!


----------



## Cantdog

Wow.....The wind quit about a half hour ago.....was blowing hard...30-40 mph steady with higher gusts...and it just stopped...didn't taper off...just quit...weird.....must have headed up to Dan and Jerry..


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> John,,you see this ??
> 
> 45mm Big Bore Cylinder Piston for Husqvarna 353 351 350 346 345 340 with Gasket | eBay
> 
> 51.7cc
> closed port,transfer covers even !



Stupid question......what's that extra plate/ base? Never handled one of these saws....


----------



## sefh3

The snow quit here but the wind is 30-40mph gusting even harder.


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!

( reg.tm.roncoinc )


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Last one i bid on went for $50 delivered !!



I would take 2 for that price !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Stupid question......what's that extra plate/ base? Never handled one of these saws....



Its only a half clam shell,that one piece bolts to the bottom of the crankcase then the jug bolts to it.


----------



## sefh3

Nite Ron!!!


----------



## jimdad07

I cleaned up that Wildthing last night and it was filthy, it looked like used motor oil was the bar oil of choice and it was all through the thing. I got the jug back on and ready to go, have to put the fuel lines in, new primer bulb, clean the carb and it will be time to try it out.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> KING SLUG DID IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> he da one turned the page !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Night Ron


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!
> 
> ( reg.tm.roncoinc )



Nite Ron


----------



## jimdad07

Hello Rob.


----------



## tbone75

Thanks guys for letting me be first on page 5000 ! How ever ya did it? LOL

10,000 by this time next year !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jim-Bob

Hey Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Got to tuck the OL in,back in a few.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got the primer squirted on..
> 
> can see i need a little more sanding and another coat..




Body filler.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jim-Bob
> 
> Hey Jerry



Hey uncle Rob,.......we did it!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> If I was to put aftermarket rings , crank , piston and cylinder on a saw would it be better than used originals ???



Used OEM originals with less than 5000 hrs would still be better...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob,.......we did it!!



Thanks Jerry. And everybody. Silly but not really.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks guys for letting me be first on page 5000 ! How ever ya did it? LOL
> 
> 10,000 by this time next year !



You is welcome, no one spends more time in here than you......LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Got to get to bed early tonight. On the road at 7 tomorrow. 

Me and my walker. Lol


----------



## sefh3

Geez If I remember correctly, a few years ago I was looking for some Poulan parts. This guy PM'd me TBONE75 saying he has a few (key word FEW) saws and he could help me out. Now look what has happened over the years.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Geez If I remember correctly, a few years ago I was looking for some Poulan parts. This guy PM'd me TBONE75 saying he has a few (key word FEW) saws and he could help me out. Now look what has happened over the years.



Just plain went NUTS ! LOL

Hey ! I haven't been on here 2 yrs. yet ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Mind you I think that was all he had at the time.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Got to get to bed early tonight. On the road at 7 tomorrow.
> 
> Me and my walker. Lol



You aint allowed to drive ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Over 30 pages in the last 21 hours.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Mind you I think that was all he had at the time.



Had several of them turds ! LOL

Stihl have one and some parts. LOL And 199 others ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Over 30 pages in the last 21 hours.



I only did a little of that !


----------



## farrell

Still chatting away?

I'm still sittin here in the dark! That's over three hours so far!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You aint allowed to drive ! :msp_sneaky:



Driving my walker!!! Nephew is driving. 

Nephew gets a Woodshark. 

He takes care of it, it gets upgraded. 

He takes my dad (97 next month) for a haircut and to the library if he wants. 

The WS is my loaner saw.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Still chatting away?
> 
> I'm still sittin here in the dark! That's over three hours so far!



Dang , that sucks !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I only did a little of that !



You complete us........unclean!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Driving my walker!!! Nephew is driving.
> 
> Nephew gets a Woodshark.
> 
> He takes care of it, it gets upgraded.
> 
> He takes my dad (97 next month) for a haircut and to the library if he wants.
> 
> The WS is my loaner saw.



OK...I won't yell at you. LOL

That Woodshark isn't that bad of saw.Good one to start with ! I know of 2 guys who cut at least 8 cord a year with nothing but them things !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You complete us........unclean!!!!!



I didn't dribble !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I didn't dribble !



Hey John !!!!!!!!

You the Man!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> OK...I won't yell at you. LOL
> 
> That Woodshark isn't that bad of saw.Good one to start with ! I know of 2 guys who cut at least 8 cord a year with nothing but them things !



It has been a loaner for 3-4 years. It takes some kind of abuse.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I didn't dribble !



Jerry Maguire was football not basketball


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Jerry Maguire was football not basketball



Don't watch either one? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Don't watch either one? LOL



Only the parody, which Is hard to tell which is which with Tom Cruise.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Only the parody, which Is hard to tell which is which with Tom Cruise.....



Didn't see that either? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Think i will go to bed,been up since 2am ! LOL Getting tired enough, I think?

You guys have a good one !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Didn't see that either? LOL



You ever use tiny drills?


----------



## Cantdog

SOOoooo...it would seem that all the ZZZzzzzlackerZzzzzs plum wore themselves out overshooting the 5000 mark by four-five pages......cats and dogs can't even get em to stir....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl ZZZZZZzzzlackin Hard..... I sea.....already loaded the saw and thermos into the truck.......days half gone already...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slack. Slack. Slack. Slack. Slack. Slack. Cotton Candy. Slack. Slack........


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Slack. Slack. Slack. Slack. Slack. Slack. Cotton Candy. Slack. Slack........



Mornin Unc...How's the back this morning?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slack. Slack. Slack. Slack. Slack. Slack. Cotton Candy. Slack. Slack........

Have a safe one Robin.


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Power came back on round 4am thankfully! Out for eight hours!!!!

I'm tired! lil buddy didn't sleep good

I have only gotten 4 hours of sleep in the last 48 hours.............can I go back to bed mom?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Mornin Unc...How's the back this morning?



Tried the night without a Cotton candy alarm. 

The tendon at the top of the quad is like a Quasimoto walk. 

Foredom rummaging for some guy in Maine. 

Numb leg is worrying me. Send a message to the doc. 

Friends are amlot worse off so blah. Blah. Blah. 

Giving nephew his first saw. I'll upgrade if he takes care of it. 

Tried any drills. You have a Jonsereds case splitter??

This is like getting up at midnight. 

Bar for Fatguy

Another to Finland

And till I can drive, no case to Jim-Bob

Saws to Sparkey. 

You use little real little drills. 

Rob is Distilling. 

Sorry you asked????lol

Forget anyone??

Loctite info??


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Power came back on round 4am thankfully! Out for eight hours!!!!
> 
> I'm tired! lil buddy didn't sleep good
> 
> I have only gotten 4 hours of sleep in the last 48 hours.............can I go back to bed mom?




Go back to bed. Great reason to stay up. Way different than BC. 

Before Child. Lol

Now go hunt.


----------



## dancan

Wuz up at 3 to dewater but it was so wet and windy she wouldn't go out , I tried to log in but the site wouldn't load , wind musta kept the internet away , just raining now .


----------



## roncoinc

I got up early and THIS is all i see on a satday mornin ??

nobody ??

pphhttppthhtph !


----------



## roncoinc

Stilh 041 Farm Boss


----------



## sefh3

Morning everyone.
Wind blew itself right out of here last night. Calm this morning for us.


----------



## RandyMac

big surprise, we have squalls.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Stilh 041 Farm Boss



I'll take it....

Morning Ron, Randy, Scott.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> I'll take it....
> 
> Morning Ron, Randy, Scott.



Morning Mark,
How's things in Texas?


----------



## sefh3

Grandpa slug must stihl be sleeping.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Morning Mark,
> How's things in Texas?



Cold front coming through.....they're predicting " winter percipitation" on Christmas. When I hear that I think sleet and ice. But for some reason all these bafoons in Dallas think its going to be this picturesque winter wonderland.....news flash! Snow doesn't accumulate too good when its been in the 50's and 60's every day leading up to Christmas......idiots.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Morning Mark,
> How's things in Texas?



And how are things up your way in Michigan?


----------



## roncoinc

Was 80 deg in the house last nite at 10pm when i let the fire go out.
got up this mornin at 7am and it was still 70 deg in the house


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> And how are things up your way in Michigan?



Not too bad this morning.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Was 80 deg in the house last nite at 10pm when i let the fire go out.
> got up this mornin at 7am and it was still 70 deg in the house



Can't complain about that. I wish I had a wood stove in the shop.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Can't complain about that. I wish I had a wood stove in the shop.



Not a bad idea.

open flames,,steals full of fuel,,could be a happy ending ! LOL !!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Not a bad idea.
> 
> open flames,,steals full of fuel,,could be a happy ending ! LOL !!



They don't burn well. Hoskeys on the other hand are made of a great combustable material.


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys, it is good and nasty outside this morning. Was going to go "kill da wabbitt...kill da wabbitt" this morning but the wind is whipping pretty good up here. Pretty cool to see 5000 pages last night, glad to see Slugo got to be the first post, he almost didn't make it. 
Anybody have any good projects going today?


----------



## sefh3

Hi JIM.


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning guys, it is good and nasty outside this morning. Was going to go "kill da wabbitt...kill da wabbitt" this morning but the wind is whipping pretty good up here. Pretty cool to see 5000 pages last night, glad to see Slugo got to be the first post, he almost didn't make it.
> Anybody have any good projects going today?



Splitting 3 024/026 cases today.....


----------



## sefh3

Waiting on parts. Hopefully the mailman will bring some today.


----------



## sefh3

Also waiting on some parts for my hot water heater. Dang thermostat went bad and they are shipping me a new one. Was suppose to be here on Friday but was delayed from the winter storm.


----------



## jimdad07

Hi Scott, hi Mark.

Good day for Mark, how are you splitting your cases? If you don't have a splitter I had a thread I put up a couple of years ago. Let's see if I can find it.


----------



## jimdad07

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/159558.htm?highlight=first+time+splitting+crankcase


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> Hi Scott, hi Mark.
> 
> Good day for Mark, how are you splitting your cases? If you don't have a splitter I had a thread I put up a couple of years ago. Let's see if I can find it.



No splitter. I was going to just heat one side around the crank.....tap with a brass hammer. Are there alignment pins on the 024/026 cases?


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> No splitter. I was going to just heat one side around the crank.....tap with a brass hammer. Are there alignment pins on the 024/026 cases?



For some reason I don't think there is, I am trying to remember the last ms260 I did, I don't think it had any.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> No splitter. I was going to just heat one side around the crank.....tap with a brass hammer. Are there alignment pins on the 024/026 cases?



2 or 3 I can't remember. Do you have a puller? A piece of angle iron or a piece of flat stock.


----------



## jimdad07

I need to get ahold of another 044 carcass to rebuild. I really miss that saw, I sold it to help fund my 9010. I also sold a really nice PP415 that I found NOS at almost 20 years old. Thankfully another member on here bought that one. That saw was just plain awesome to run and acted like a much bigger saw in the cut. Those are two saws that I wish I had held onto, but at least I have my 9010.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> 2 or 3 I can't remember. Do you have a puller? A piece of angle iron or a piece of flat stock.



No....need to fabricate one.


----------



## sefh3

The key is the puller. I made mine out of a flat stock. It bolts on the bar studs and has a hole for the crank.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> No splitter. I was going to just heat one side around the crank.....tap with a brass hammer. Are there alignment pins on the 024/026 cases?



Mark,..there are 2 alignment pins in the 024 and 026 crankcases. Make sure you punch them out before you try to split the cases, the pins will cause the cases to bind and break if they are not removed first.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mark,..there are 2 alignment pins in the 024 and 026 crankcases. Make sure you punch them out before you try to split the cases, the pins will cause the cases to bind and break if they are not removed first.



Or worse case it will break the case.


----------



## sefh3

Sorry Jerry I missread your post. Yet another valueable post.


----------



## farrell

Anybody run a snowblower on a lawn tractor? If so did do good?

I have a yardman 20hp tractor it came with a 45" two stage snow blower. I had nothing but problems this morning with it! Threw the belt repeatedly, tractor won't go slow enough, pitched a tire chain, kept gettin stuck, lost a bolt that holds pulley box on, belt slips real bad and vibrates. This belt came with the tractor and I'm not sure that it is correct plus it was in bad shape before now is shot! Hard as hell to turn the pto on too! Im gonna go pick up a new belt. Other ideas?


----------



## jimdad07

Shows how good my memory is, I didn't remember seeing any pins in that ms260. I am sure they are there though, sometimers disease is a terrible thing at 30.


----------



## sefh3

farrell said:


> Anybody run a snowblower on a lawn tractor? If so did do good?
> 
> I have a yardman 20hp tractor it came with a 45" two stage snow blower. I had nothing but problems this morning with it! Threw the belt repeatedly, tractor won't go slow enough, pitched a tire chain, kept gettin stuck, lost a bolt that holds pulley box on, belt slips real bad and vibrates. This belt came with the tractor and I'm not sure that it is correct plus it was in bad shape before now is shot! Hard as hell to turn the pto on too! Im gonna go pick up a new belt. Other ideas?



Is the belt too loose. That would cause the vibration. Make sure you have all the bolts tight on the pulley box. It will cause the vibrations too if the pulley are not aligned right.


----------



## tbone75

Been trying to get on here !


----------



## tbone75

Not sure whats going on? Taking 4-ever to load a page stihl?


----------



## tbone75

Cleaned up one 026 jug , ready to put it together now !


----------



## tbone75

I am thinking this puter is trying to update chit, can't find where to turn that off? I did on my other ones,but there XP. Don't know where it is on this 7 stuff?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Sorry Jerry I missread your post. Yet another valueable post.



You sayin most of my posts are of no value...LOL...I get lucky ever once in a while...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am thinking this puter is trying to update chit, can't find where to turn that off? I did on my other ones,but there XP. Don't know where it is on this 7 stuff?



I am running 7 and mine installs updates automatically fairly often, I havn`t tried to stop it.


----------



## AU_K2500

Thanks fellas. Found the two pins case is apart. Now just gotta get the crank and bearing out of the clutch side.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Thanks fellas. Found the two pins case is apart. Now just gotta get the crank and bearing out of the clutch side.



Some heat from a heatgun or torch and a bap from a brass hammer and it pop right out.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am running 7 and mine installs updates automatically fairly often, I havn`t tried to stop it.



But you don't have Slug Net ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Update chit is what it was ! Says its done now ! :bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> But you don't have Slug Net ! LOL



Oh chit, didn`t think bout that, when my puter boots up I get a little message at the bottom right corner, it says updating and flashes for 30 secs or so then its gone...LOL


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Anybody run a snowblower on a lawn tractor? If so did do good?
> 
> I have a yardman 20hp tractor it came with a 45" two stage snow blower. I had nothing but problems this morning with it! Threw the belt repeatedly, tractor won't go slow enough, pitched a tire chain, kept gettin stuck, lost a bolt that holds pulley box on, belt slips real bad and vibrates. This belt came with the tractor and I'm not sure that it is correct plus it was in bad shape before now is shot! Hard as hell to turn the pto on too! Im gonna go pick up a new belt. Other ideas?



My brother has been using a blower on his Crapsman rideon for several years , no issues like you're having .


----------



## tbone75

I will get this 026 running,make sure its all going to be good.Then later on I will do some grinding on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will get this 026 running,make sure its all going to be good.Then later on I will do some grinding on it.



I do the same thing with most used saws just to get them running right before I do the porting. Always do a vac test before fully assembling each saw I do.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> My brother has been using a blower on his Crapsman rideon for several years , no issues like you're having .



John Deere blower works great, has for 6 years now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John Deere blower works great, has for 6 years now.



My neighbor with his tractor and blade have worked great for 17 yrs. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I do the same thing with most used saws just to get them running right before I do the porting. Always do a vac test before fully assembling each saw I do.



After all the trouble that Kita gave me, I won't again till I know it runs right ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Had a break,now I will go glue this jug on the 026.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> After all the trouble that Kita gave me, I won't again till I know it runs right ! LOL



On old used saws you never know what has been worked on by others or has been swapped out or altered. A new saw that you know is running right then no problem.


----------



## farrell

Bolts were tight on the pulley till one fell out! Belt is real loose when pto is off and super tight with pto on! Manual pto have lift lever to engage!


----------



## tbone75

So much for putting the 026 together,to much ring gap. Thought they were a good set. Need to order rings for the 192 also,may as well get them all at once.And seals too ! LOL

Now I got to find something else to tear into? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Out of propane. Off to the hardware store.....wonder if they will refill these blue cylinders.....maybe be cheaper to buy a new one. They're not that rxspensive. I've got half a dozen tips and 2-3 cylinders from working in plastic. 

Can't think of anything else I "need"


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Out of propane. Off to the hardware store.....wonder if they will refill these blue cylinders.....maybe be cheaper to buy a new one. They're not that rxspensive. I've got half a dozen tips and 2-3 cylinders from working in plastic.
> 
> Can't think of anything else I "need"



Look around,you'll find lots of stuff ! LOL

Just like I did ordering rings !  Wanted a couple sets of rings, got rid of 100.00 bill real fast !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Afternoon all. 

Had a good day with my nephew. NEVER complains.

Helps and then offers to pay for half of lunch.


----------



## roncoinc

Can you find the creamsickle in this picture ??


----------



## dancan

Is it all by itself ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Can you find the creamsickle in this picture ??




Is it that whacker 1/3 the way up from the bottom on the right????


----------



## roncoinc

All by itself.

chainsaw


----------



## farrell

Picked up the new belt for the mower/snowblower. 

Yay it works like it should!:msp_thumbsup:

Does a nice job too other than gettin stuck or hung up and can't steer!

May need more weight in the rear? Better tire chains?


----------



## Cantdog

The only thing there I can see all by itself is that off white blob in the leaves under the antenna.........don't really look like steal...but everything else is touching something else...


----------



## Cantdog

But knowing you it's probably what's holding the snow machine track up off the ground........


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> All by itself.
> 
> chainsaw



The lil object in the middle of the pic at the tree line?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> The lil object in the middle of the pic at the tree line?



BINGO !!!

Thats where it landed,missed the rock i was aiming for 

getting older and caint throw em as far as i used to !

guy that was gonna buy it freeked out and jumped into his car and left !! LOL !!

i hate them things !!


----------



## roncoinc

Did i mention i HATE steals !! ??


----------



## roncoinc

Only sailed it bout 30 feet


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> BINGO !!!
> 
> Thats where it landed,missed the rock i was aiming for
> 
> getting older and caint throw em as far as i used to !
> 
> guy that was gonna buy it freeked out and jumped into his car and left !! LOL !!
> 
> i hate them things !!



Now isn't that what I just said???.....Post 75164???


----------



## AU_K2500

View attachment 269111
View attachment 269112

Today's pics.....lots of good parts. 
View attachment 269109


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Now isn't that what I just said???.....Post 75164???



Must have been your hacksent,,dint quit understand ??


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> View attachment 269111
> View attachment 269112
> 
> Today's pics.....lots of good parts.
> View attachment 269109



Nice toaster oven..

who threw up in the boxes ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Must have been your hacksent,,dint quit understand ??



I'll 'membr dat rit dare...nex time.......you...eh?


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> View attachment 269111
> View attachment 269112
> 
> Today's pics.....lots of good parts.
> View attachment 269109



That's exactly like my Jonsereds kiln.......just right....if you get to big a case half from a large saw ...just get in as far as you can and hang a clean rag over the top to contain the heat...the temps you're using (200-250) won't be a problem. Done a 70E in mine.....going to do a 910E sometime soon...it is a great use of an old toaster oven. The OL hated that one because you can't clean the inside of the glass without taking the whole thing apart......so I ended up with it without a fight or toast crumbs in my saws....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> That's exactly like my Jonsereds kiln.......just right....if you get to big a case half from a large saw ...just get in as far as you can and hang a clean rag over the top to contain the heat...the temps you're using (200-250) won't be a problem. Done a 70E in mine.....going to do a 910E sometime soon...it is a great use of an old toaster oven. The OL hated that one because you can't clean the inside of the glass without taking the whole thing apart......so I ended up with it without a fight or toast crumbs in my saws....



And after painting mufflers you can turn it up to "WOW" .. let em bake for an hour and no smoke when you start the saw up


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Picked up the new belt for the mower/snowblower.
> 
> Yay it works like it should!:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Does a nice job too other than gettin stuck or hung up and can't steer!
> 
> May need more weight in the rear? Better tire chains?




Break the top bead. Mostly fill with antifreeze mix. 

Set the bead and set the pressure to about 5-9 lbs. Gets much better grip. 

Won't spin like with a hard full pressure tire.


----------



## roncoinc

Found some pix about outdoor sports in mayne.

snorkling in the wintertime seems to be " in " now..
pic of robin at the beech showin how it's done in mayne ..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> And after painting mufflers you can turn it up to "WOW" .. let em bake for an hour and no smoke when you start the saw up



Yep that too......I use mine a lot actually......putting main bearings on a crank.....put the crank vertically in a padded bench vise....heat the bearing 15-20mins 240 degrees..take them out with a welding glove or other heavy leather gloves......drop them right on the crank...."clink" done....no banging with a socket and hammer...very passive way to do it....if it won't go..back in the oven....another 10 mins and 10 more degrees....it will work....


----------



## roncoinc

John !!!! 

you givin away your cat !! ??


----------



## dancan

Didn't Gypo get Banned for posting that pic ?????


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Found some pix about outdoor sports in mayne.
> 
> snorkling in the wintertime seems to be " in " now..
> pic of robin at the beech showin how it's done in mayne ..



Very refreshing......shhhh that's actually me scalloping in a "closed" area.....I thought those pics had all been destroyed.....I like scallops....a lot.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Is there anyway to get the clutch side bearing off the crank without a puller?


----------



## dancan

Anyone want to chip in to get John a new bed for Christmas ????


----------



## dancan

Ke ke ke ke Kold .


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Is there anyway to get the clutch side bearing off the crank without a puller?




If you use the Husky type puller the bearing stays in the case on both sides.....otherwise you need a bearing seperator/puller if the bearing comes out with the crank......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Can you find the creamsickle in this picture ??



Way in the back all by itself ! 

Guessing it wouldn't start?


----------



## tbone75

What Steel was it? Almost got that rock ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> If you use the Husky type puller the bearing stays in the case on both sides.....otherwise you need a bearing seperator/puller if the bearing comes out with the crank......



Any that you would recommend? Or stay away from?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Any that you would recommend? Or stay away from?



Recomend : .. BFH !

stay away from : .. stihl.


----------



## tbone75

I worked on my running 026,got it running a while back but it needed cleaned up BAD! So been putting it off cause it was so bad. LOL Took a good 2 hrs. just cleaning it up ! Now it looks fairly good and runs great !


----------



## roncoinc

Man,,bash a steal and everybody leaves ??

It'a all ok now,,took my meds..

you can all come out of hiding !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was out to supper with both daughters and the wife, had to do some reading and answer some PM`s to get caught up.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Man,,bash a steal and everybody leaves ??
> 
> It'a all ok now,,took my meds..
> 
> you can all come out of hiding !!



Was wondering where everyone went? I showed up and they left!

Have been eating beans for 2 days !


----------



## tbone75

OL needs the ph for a min. BRB !


----------



## dancan

I was busy , I rehandled a Mora for a retired friend for an Xmas gift , not the prettiest handle but it should be comfy for hands that don't work like they used to .
It was cheaper to buy the complete knife from one of my suppliers than to order a blade blank


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I was busy , I rehandled a Mora for a retired friend for an Xmas gift , not the prettiest handle but it should be comfy for hands that don't work like they used to .
> It was cheaper to buy the complete knife from one of my suppliers than to order a blade blank



Nice,..good on ya..rep incoming.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> OL needs the ph for a min. BRB !



Throw her the cell phone ....................Oh wait , it's on the Hooskee cell phone plan 'cause it don't work when you need it .


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry !

Ad ID 426451599


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was busy , I rehandled a Mora for a retired friend for an Xmas gift , not the prettiest handle but it should be comfy for hands that don't work like they used to .
> It was cheaper to buy the complete knife from one of my suppliers than to order a blade blank



Looks like a good useful handle to me!


----------



## tbone75

What kind of wood and stuff did you use on it?


----------



## tbone75

Everyone left again ! :msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

White birch with some Danish antique stain , copper artifact Corian for the bolster .


----------



## roncoinc

My button batteries should be here monday 


Amazon.com: 50 x AG13/LR44/A76 Alkaline button cell battery: Electronics


i get the free shipping ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My button batteries should be here monday
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: 50 x AG13/LR44/A76 Alkaline button cell battery: Electronics
> 
> 
> i get the free shipping ..



Sounds like a good deal.
I don't buy much on there because they always charge me sales tax.


----------



## tbone75

Found that windows update crap ! Turned it off ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Took a nap. 

Everyone wear them selves out last night?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Took a nap.
> 
> Everyone wear them selves out last night?



Must have? LOL 

Hi Rob , hows the back?


----------



## tbone75

Going to dig me out a Husky to work on ! Bout Steeled out ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !
> 
> Ad ID 426451599



If it were a Stihl I would be right on it. Think he dropped $50. off it since the last time it was listed.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a good deal.
> I don't buy much on there because they always charge me sales tax.



Any commie state they have a prescence in they have to charge that states sales tax.

Course NH dont have a sales tax


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> White birch with some Danish antique stain , copper artifact Corian for the bolster .



Dan how do you get your slot on the bolster? I have a hard time making the slot look real nice.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Any commie state they have a prescence in they have to charge that states sales tax.
> 
> Course NH dont have a sales tax



7% here !


----------



## AU_K2500

Nobody ever told me what a good bearing puller would be.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Must have? LOL
> 
> Hi Rob , hows the back?



Lots of Cotton Candy and walking like Quasimoto for 30' or so. 

Thanks for asking


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Dan how do you get your slot on the bolster? I have a hard time making the slot look real nice.



You could send it to someone with a mill.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Nobody ever told me what a good bearing puller would be.......


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Lots of Cotton Candy and walking like Quasimoto for 30' or so.
> 
> Thanks for asking



30' !! Better !!


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


>



OK. I'll find one tomorrow. Harbor freight maybe.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> OK. I'll find one tomorrow. Harbor freight maybe.



Heard they had them there, should work fine, doesn`t take much force to pull them off.


----------



## tbone75

This is the one I got off flea bay. Works just fine. But forget what I paid? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron I have one of them worlds greatest saws I need to put together ! 455 Husky,but its got some nasty crap all over it! Pine sap maybe?

Anyone have any good ideas how to clean that chit off there? Mineral spirits don't work !


----------



## tbone75

WTF is up with you guys tonight? Talk your selves out last night? LOL

Talking Stihls and Huskys , getting nothing out of none of yas !! :msp_confused:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Hey Ron I have one of them worlds greatest saws I need to put together ! 455 Husky,but its got some nasty crap all over it! Pine sap maybe?
> 
> Anyone have any good ideas how to clean that chit off there? Mineral spirits don't work !



I know a good way. But its a special procedure that can only be done it Texas......you saw how clean that other 455 was.....should a seen it when I first got it!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> WTF is up with you guys tonight? Talk your selves out last night? LOL
> 
> Talking Stihls and Huskys , getting nothing out of none of yas !! :msp_confused:



The lads put in almost 35 pages last night. Got blisters on their fingers!!!!

What you make your bolsters out of??


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I know a good way. But its a special procedure that can only be done it Texas......you saw how clean that other 455 was.....should a seen it when I first got it!



One problem with that !















You wouldn't send it back ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The lads put in almost 35 pages last night. Got blisters on their fingers!!!!
> 
> What you make your bolsters out of??



Mostly brass


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Mostly brass



Need some??


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> One problem with that !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't send it back ! :msp_sneaky:




Sure I would. I send it back to you in trade for something with a bow on it.....And not the ribbon type.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Sure I would. I send it back to you in trade for something with a now on it.....And not the ribbon type.



I know I don't have anything with a now on it .:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> WTF is up with you guys tonight? Talk your selves out last night? LOL
> 
> Talking Stihls and Huskys , getting nothing out of none of yas !! :msp_confused:



I keep getting a message from Google that it is unable to make a connection with Arboristsite. It happens every night between 8 and 11:30 pm. Just tried again and it hooks right up. Don`t know what is going on. I can connect with any other site out there during this blackout at AS.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I keep getting a message from Google that it is unable to make a connection with Arboristsite. It happens every night between 8 and 11:30 pm. Just tried again and it hooks right up. Don`t know what is going on. I can connect with any other site out there during this blackout at AS.



Strange? Have to wait for the Stihl tossing puter geek Smurf to show back up. 

Bet he scared the chit out of that guy looking at it ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Strange? Have to wait for the Stihl tossing puter geek Smurf to show back up.
> 
> Bet he scared the chit out of that guy looking at it ! :hmm3grin2orange:



It`s just this site,John. Anything else I want to go to or enter there is no problems. Been on eBay, KIJIJI and my eMail and they all operate like usual.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Hey Ron I have one of them worlds greatest saws I need to put together ! 455 Husky,but its got some nasty crap all over it! Pine sap maybe?
> 
> Anyone have any good ideas how to clean that chit off there? Mineral spirits don't work !



I know you drink Mt Dew but try some Coke on it. Not diet just the regular stuff. I used it on my case that was covered in sap. Need to do it in layers.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


>



That setup works great. I used it before I got a press. Harbor Freight has that set.


----------



## sefh3

Received a message from a guy today looking to trade is RC truck for some chainsaw parts. Heck ya I have some of those. Got this thing home, mounted a flash light to the top so I could see it. Boy these things are fast.


----------



## sefh3

NO saw work today. Traded for this RC car, then off to change the thermostat hot water heater.


----------



## sefh3

Dang mailman didn't bring me any parts today either. Maybe Monday.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> It`s just this site,John. Anything else I want to go to or enter there is no problems. Been on eBay, KIJIJI and my eMail and they all operate like usual.



I have the same issues. I don't know if there are too many users on at this time but it loads really slow.


----------



## sefh3

Loading pretty fast now. As you can see, I'm the only one posting.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Need some??





sefh3 said:


> Loading pretty fast now. As you can see, I'm the only one posting.



Just got nothing. Trying to get boxes ready without resenting what I sent before. 

Impulse sending makes some weird gifts on the other end.


----------



## tbone75

Guess I am the only one posting now. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Im here but not posting. Ssslllaaaccckkkiiinnngggg.


----------



## tbone75

OK.................. Where ya at ? 

Time for Aunt Dan to get up ! DAN !!!


----------



## tbone75

Oops !



Forgot !




Auntie Dan !




You don't have to go do that W thing at that J thing till next year !





Go back to bed !





:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Your back any better John ????


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Your back any better John ????



Not really. LOL Just can't get comfy enough to sleep !

Like you too , I guess? LOL


----------



## dancan

Daum ! That bed of nails is some comfy .
John , you sure you don't want one ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Road trip to visit the wifes family, staying overnight so won`t see you guys til tomorrow night. Careful with the chainsaws, they will cut without remorse.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Loading pretty fast now. As you can see, I'm the only one posting.



This site always loads fast for me in the morning. They are either working on the site upgrading it or there is just too much traffic on here at night, it goes slow each night between 8-11:30 then slowly comes back to more normal by 12am.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Road trip to visit the wifes family, staying overnight so won`t see you guys til tomorrow night. Careful with the chainsaws, they will cut without remorse.



You have fun !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Daum ! That bed of nails is some comfy .
> John , you sure you don't want one ?



I am ready to try anything to sleep normal again !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan how do you get your slot on the bolster? I have a hard time making the slot look real nice.



Since my mill is of the manual type I get a drill bit as close to the same size as the thickness of the blade , a drill press would be nice to make a straight line , then I use needle files and test fit often . With the brass bolster you can use a deep socket or piece of pipe to tap it down and keep a friction fit and filing the shoulders square on the blade where the brass butts up helps make for a nice fit .
The Corian is a little different to work with and this was the first time I've used it and these Mora blades which have a taper from the blade to the stick tang so I drilled it at an angle and filed it but I think a coping saw would have worked .



tbone75 said:


> Hey Ron I have one of them worlds greatest saws I need to put together ! 455 Husky,but its got some nasty crap all over it! Pine sap maybe?
> 
> Anyone have any good ideas how to clean that chit off there? Mineral spirits don't work !



Purple cleaner works or you can use baby oil .


----------



## roncoinc

YYAAAWWWNNNNNNNNN..............................

gonne be a STHeal free day today !!!!

if there was snow on the ground yestday you guy's woulda seen something !! LOL !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Aw rite slackies, drop your co#%s and pick up your socks. It's time to get movin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Since my mill is of the manual type I get a drill bit as close to the same size as the thickness of the blade , a drill press would be nice to make a straight line , then I use needle files and test fit often . With the brass bolster you can use a deep socket or piece of pipe to tap it down and keep a friction fit and filing the shoulders square on the blade where the brass butts up helps make for a nice fit .
> The Corian is a little different to work with and this was the first time I've used it and these Mora blades which have a taper from the blade to the stick tang so I drilled it at an angle and filed it but I think a coping saw would have worked .
> 
> 
> 
> Purple cleaner works or you can use baby oil .



Thats how I do the bolsters , only with the drill press. A real PITA !! LOL

Baby oil? May try that,and the purple poop. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Aw rite slackies, drop your co#%s and pick up your socks. It's time to get movin!!!!!!!!!



Nah , about nap time , I $%@$&#$ hope !


----------



## tbone75

Watched some of your saw videos Ron , running them busted up saws was funny! I really like the 394 !! Looked like it was a little grabby . LOL 
I want that old Vette ! Dam that is sharp !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nah , about nap time , I $%@$&#$ hope !



Night John. Good luck.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Night John. Good luck.



I'll be back in a hour or two I bet ! LOL Maybe less? :bang:

Just have to get tired enough to pass out. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thats how I do the bolsters , only with the drill press. A real PITA !! LOL
> 
> Baby oil? May try that,and the purple poop. LOL



Turpentine works better than oil and waterless hand soap slathered on will soften that pine pitch layer by layer. It built up one layer at a time and that is how it comes off, there is no magic concoction that will take it off in one swipe cause it is almost impervious to all liquids, just softens up a thin layer at a time.


----------



## AU_K2500

Off to the getting place for some Christmas groceries, then stop by HF on the way home.


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Shortened the life on the new pto belt this morning:bang: just snug enough that when pto is off it still drives the blower slow. Well it's bout 20 degrees fahrenheit here maybe colder........can any body guess what happen?

My dumbazz should have checked to see if the blower was froze:bang: smoked the belt:bang: back to vibrating


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Shortened the life on the new pto belt this morning:bang: just snug enough that when pto is off it still drives the blower slow. Well it's bout 20 degrees fahrenheit here maybe colder........can any body guess what happen?
> 
> My dumbazz should have checked to see if the blower was froze:bang: smoked the belt:bang: back to vibrating



OOooppsssss,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sefh3

Morning all.
I might be able to head to the shop for a bit today. 
Dan hows the holey back doing? Don't drink to much coffee it might leak out of you.


----------



## sefh3

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Shortened the life on the new pto belt this morning:bang: just snug enough that when pto is off it still drives the blower slow. Well it's bout 20 degrees fahrenheit here maybe colder........can any body guess what happen?
> 
> My dumbazz should have checked to see if the blower was froze:bang: smoked the belt:bang: back to vibrating



Adam post up some pictures of what your working on. It might be a simple fix if we see it.


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Shortened the life on the new pto belt this morning:bang: just snug enough that when pto is off it still drives the blower slow. Well it's bout 20 degrees fahrenheit here maybe colder........can any body guess what happen?
> 
> My dumbazz should have checked to see if the blower was froze:bang: smoked the belt:bang: back to vibrating



So ......... You one of them guys that buys a new saw from a box store , goes to the small guy that does warranty work complaining about the piece of junk that you bought doesn't work for him to release the chainbrake ?


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All.............Ol Dawg is a little dawg eared this mornin........OL and the lady where Hoss lives threw a major Christmas Eve Eve Party last night......much food, cheer and mayhem for all......I may have consumed to much Nog.......and Ballantines....and ruhm.......Hoss doesn't like Nog....or beer...damn teatotaler....not a social drinker ol' Hoss ......I tried to share.....gotts ta snap out of it...gotts another party to go to at 1:00PM.....damn holidays are hard on me....NO SAWS today....have to write that down...OL suggested I gift one of my saws to the BIL for Christmas........she got "The Look"......are you kidding?? He's got an old worn out 55 Hooski that's been rebuilt a couple times.......he's a "Public Safety Official".........I only got a couple saws that even have chain brakes.......they are both ported with DP mufflers........Sorry "NO saws for you!!" NYET!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All.............Ol Dawg is a little dawg eared this mornin........OL and the lady where Hoss lives threw a major Christmas Eve Eve Party last night......much food, cheer and mayhem for all......I may have consumed to much Nog.......and Ballantines....and ruhm.......Hoss doesn't like Nog....or beer...damn teatotaler....not a social drinker ol' Hoss ......I tried to share.....gotts ta snap out of it...gotts another party to go to at 1:00PM.....damn holidays are hard on me....NO SAWS today....have to write that down...OL suggested I gift one of my saws to the BIL for Christmas........she got "The Look"......are you kidding?? He's got an old worn out 55 Hooski that's been rebuilt a couple times.......he's a "Public Safety Official".........I only got a couple saws that even have chain brakes.......they are both ported with DP mufflers........Sorry "NO saws for you!!" NYET!!!



Bet we can find you a Wildthing to give him ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Got my puller. Pulled all the clutch side bearings. 2 good, one bad. All the FW side bearings were good. All the resistance was junk in the seals and some trash in the bearibgs but after washing them out and a squirt of oil they spin nice.


----------



## Cantdog

*...*



tbone75 said:


> Bet we can find you a Wildthing to give him ! :hmm3grin2orange:




Actually I may have one or two of those over in the "I don't care" pile........folks bring them to me.....want them fixed....I put them in "the pile" where they stay forever....come to think of it......one of them is a pull-on Pro 4218????.....strato saw any way....no hrs....was lost for a yr under a wood pile...needs a carb ($24.00) and a fuel cap ($8.00)....maybe that would work......but I think he was looking at a 455 Hooski......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Actually I may have one or two of those over in the "I don't care" pile........folks bring them to me.....want them fixed....I put them in "the pile" where they stay forever....come to think of it......one of them is a pull-on Pro 4218????.....strato saw any way....no hrs....was lost for a yr under a wood pile...needs a carb ($24.00) and a fuel cap ($8.00)....maybe that would work......but I think he was looking at a 455 Hooski......



The worlds greatest saw ! LOL

I got a carb for that Poolin,if you want to fix it? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Got my puller. Pulled all the clutch side bearings. 2 good, one bad. All the FW side bearings were good. All the resistance was junk in the seals and some trash in the bearibgs but after washing them out and a squirt of oil they spin nice.




You've got 'em off just replace with new.....toss the old ones...false economy to reuse....never be any closer....never have to come back....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Got my puller. Pulled all the clutch side bearings. 2 good, one bad. All the FW side bearings were good. All the resistance was junk in the seals and some trash in the bearibgs but after washing them out and a squirt of oil they spin nice.



Whats next?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Whats next?



Need piston, rings, seals, bearings, gaskets, carb kit. And I should have an 026.....

Gotta wait till January before I spend any more money.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The worlds greatest saw ! LOL
> 
> I got a carb for that Poolin,if you want to fix it? LOL



The carb that was on it was munged up and needed a kit.....the ones I found on line were like $17.......brand new carb was $24......no brainer.....ethanol swelled the gas cap up so bad I had to use channel locks to git it out....or maybe it shrunk the tank..dunno wouldn't fit anymore either way......and so it sits....would make a good loaner....if it ran and you could put gas in it....brand new otherwise......with a hard case and all.....don wanna fix it.....don care....that's why it's in the "I don care" pile.......thanks anyway......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> The carb that was on it was munged up and needed a kit.....the ones I found on line were like $17.......brand new carb was $24......no brainer.....ethanol swelled the gas cap up so bad I had to use channel locks to git it out....or maybe it shrunk the tank..dunno wouldn't fit anymore either way......and so it sits....would make a good loaner....if it ran and you could put gas in it....brand new otherwise......with a hard case and all.....don wanna fix it.....don care....that's why it's in the "I don care" pile.......thanks anyway......



Them fuel caps sem to all do that. I may have one of them that will at least screw in. LOL Change your mind let me know I will send the carb and cap to you. LOL
Like you said , good loaner saw ! Plus so easy to fix ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Need piston, rings, seals, bearings, gaskets, carb kit. And I should have an 026.....
> 
> Gotta wait till January before I spend any more money.



I just ordered rings and seals for my 026 from Northwoods. LOL Didn't need a piston,had one.

Go work on the little Homie top handle ! LOL Not a bad saw ! I got 3 or 4 of them running ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Them fuel caps sem to all do that. I may have one of them that will at least screw in. LOL Change your mind let me know I will send the carb and cap to you. LOL
> Like you said , good loaner saw ! Plus so easy to fix ! LOL



Can't look a gift hoss in the mouth......if you find you have a cap that will screw in....send it and the carb along......if no cap then it's a deal breaker......"I don care"..that much..but it would clean up one more mess..LOL Thanks!! If it was actually running maybe I could trade it for a six pak....or a spark plug or somthin.....useful....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Can't look a gift hoss in the mouth......if you find you have a cap that will screw in....send it and the carb along......if no cap then it's a deal breaker......"I don care"..that much..but it would clean up one more mess..LOL Thanks!! If it was actually running maybe I could trade it for a six pak....or a spark plug or somthin.....useful....



:hmm3grin2orange:

Be very happy to send them along ! Only takes 15 min. to swap the carb out !


----------



## Cantdog

John while I'm thinking of it...you NEED to pull that 49SP you got a while back out and make a list of what you need to get that up and running......you would really like one of those saws...I know you have many others but take my word for it these are very friendly saws and pleasant to run in a fire wood pile...not hard to start....not to heavy...really cut well with .325....and sound super....not to loud....stock......


----------



## roncoinc

Mark,,no box o saws yestidy ?? 

maybe monday,,lessn they lost it.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John while I'm thinking of it...you NEED to pull that 49SP you got a while back out and make a list of what you need to get that up and running......you would really like one of those saws...I know you have many others but take my word for it these are very friendly saws and pleasant to run in a fire wood pile...not hard to start....not to heavy...really cut well with .325....and sound super....not to loud....stock......



I can do that ! LOL 
I know how well you like them,so I can bet I would like it.
What parts I have look in good shape,only reason I got it. LOL
Didn't even know what it was till you told me ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I can do that ! LOL
> I know how well you like them,so I can bet I would like it.
> What parts I have look in good shape,only reason I got it. LOL
> Didn't even know what it was till you told me ! LOL



I can send you an IPL so you can see what it's missing if you need......I have everything you would need except the air filter cover..screwed up and gave a half dozen away and then decided to build a few an came up short on covers mayself...but I have everything else a few times over.. Let me konw on the IPL....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I can send you an IPL so you can see what it's missing if you need......I have everything you would need except the air filter cover..screwed up and gave a half dozen away and then decided to build a few an came up short on covers mayself...but I have everything else a few times over.. Let me konw on the IPL....



That IPL would be great ! Thanks !!

I am sure someone around here has a top cover.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,no box o saws yestidy ??
> 
> maybe monday,,lessn they lost it.



Won't get it Monday. Office closes at noon. Mail runs at 3-4.....I'll get it Wednesday.....maybe.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Won't get it Monday. Office closes at noon. Mail runs at 3-4.....I'll get it Wednesday.....maybe.



Don't that just suck! Ron should have sent it air mail ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got to go post some pix of this 360T , hope to trade it off for something I can use even more! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That IPL would be great ! Thanks !!
> 
> I am sure someone around here has a top cover.



I'll get it in the mail right after Christmas.....maybe an owners manual as well...the real deals too... not copies ..I'll see what I got.....


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Don't that just suck! Ron should have sent it air mail ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Not really. No clue whats in the box. Probably pull ons


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I'll get it in the mail right after Christmas.....maybe an owners manual as well...the real deals too... not copies ..I'll see what I got.....



You don't have to do all that ! I am sure I can find the IPL on line some where around here!
Now that owners manual would be real nice !
WOW ! Thanks Robin !

Guess if your sending one , may as well send the other too. LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Not really. No clue whats in the box. Probably pull ons



Yep ! 3-4 of them ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You don't have to do all that ! I am sure I can find the IPL on line some where around here!
> Now that owners manual would be real nice !
> WOW ! Thanks Robin !
> 
> Guess if your sending one , may as well send the other too. LOL



No problem John...I'll see what I have.....no stubstitute for hard copy...

Just happy to repay some of the favors you've so generously done me.....Thanks!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No problem John...I'll see what I have.....no stubstitute for hard copy...
> 
> Just happy to repay some of the favors you've so generously done me.....Thanks!!



Kinda think I stihl owe you ! Thanks !


----------



## tbone75

Robin you have sent me a PILE of hard to get J-Reds parts ! I can't remember everything you did send me! LOL To much cotton candy? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Robin ya got me now, got to go get the 49sp out and look it over. LOL

Its stihl on top the pile ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin you have sent me a PILE of hard to get J-Reds parts ! I can't remember everything you did send me! LOL To much cotton candy? LOL



They are not hard to get for me.....or I would not have extras to send...LOL!!!! Besides you sent me 2 boxes of Hooski 55 parts and Homelite 150 parts...but I don't hold that against ya!! LOLOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin ya got me now, got to go get the 49sp out and look it over. LOL
> 
> Its stihl on top the pile ! LOL



LOL!!! The "cream" always floats to the top John!! LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Going to find me a 590 J-Reds some day ! Maybe a 490 too? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> They are not hard to get for me.....or I would not have extras to send...LOL!!!! Besides you sent me 2 boxes of Hooski 55 parts and Homelite 150 parts...but I don't hold that against ya!! LOLOLOL!!!!!!



Sure glad you don't ! 

Dam wonder you don't them 150 parts ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I really do like the looks of them 150 Homies , I just don't want to work on one very bad! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Well ....it's off to OL sisters for the "Family" Christmas and dinner.....wish us luck...this is the same trip as last yr when the Saab went all to hell...same trip..... same car....but better now I hope....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well ....it's off to OL sisters for the "Family" Christmas and dinner.....wish us luck...this is the same trip as last yr when the Saab went all to hell...same trip..... same car....but better now I hope....LOL!!!



It will be just fine !


----------



## Sappy

Can anyone point me to a topic regarding downed birch? I'm buying a home in Fairbanks, AK and they cut about 30 birch trees and left them on the ground. I'm just wondering if I will be able to utilize the wood in a year or two?


----------



## jimdad07

Sappy said:


> Can anyone point me to a topic regarding downed birch? I'm buying a home in Fairbanks, AK and they cut about 30 birch trees and left them on the ground. I'm just wondering if I will be able to utilize the wood in a year or two?



The milling forum is a good place for that. Birch can be a pretty good wood for woodworking, sticker stack, strap together an let the wood dry out of the sun and rain for about a year per inch of thickness after you have the boards cut out of the logs.


----------



## dancan

If you're wondering about firewood you'd better split it up or it will rot in a year and still be wet inside , the bark holds all the moisture .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> The ......no brainer.....ethanol swelled the gas cap up so bad I had to use channel locks to git it out....or maybe it shrunk the tank..dunno wouldn't fit anymore either way......and so it sits....would make a good loaner....if it ran and you could put gas in it....brand new otherwise......with a hard case and all.....don wanna fix it.....don care....that's why it's in the "I don care" pile.......thanks anyway......



If it had flippy caps it wouldn't be in that predicament .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If it had flippy caps it wouldn't be in that predicament .



otstir:


----------



## tbone75

Worked on my newest 029,cleaned it up put a B&C on it,ready to go !
Then got the 268 I just got out , looked it over and checked it out. Pulled the carb cause Marc said it need it. Didn't see anything wrong with it? Put it back together,fired right up? LOL Adjusted the carb a little,sounding good.Till it died? Then think i flooded it. LOL Checked the Mark real quick,good and bright blue. Now I am taking a break!








Sparky,you know the Smurf started that Mark thing! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ready for a nap !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> otstir:



Just pointing out that a good design is a good design .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just pointing out that a good design is a good design .



:msp_razz:


----------



## caleath

Whats up slackers......guess you made it to 5000!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Worked on my newest 029,cleaned it up put a B&C on it,ready to go !
> Then got the 268 I just got out , looked it over and checked it out. Pulled the carb cause Marc said it need it. Didn't see anything wrong with it? Put it back together,fired right up? LOL Adjusted the carb a little,sounding good.Till it died? Then think i flooded it. LOL Checked the Mark real quick,good and bright blue. Now I am taking a break!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparky,you know the Smurf started that Mark thing! LOL



Trust me, I know who started it.....


----------



## roncoinc

I see Johns still in the cellar 

the " squeelers " lost !!

his wifes team but i dont know WHY !! ??

now they are out of the playoffs and get to play golf now 

John,, tell the OL,,,,

" baby ben rottenburger the rest room lover " BLEW it today and he SUCKS !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!

LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I see Johns still in the cellar
> 
> the " squeelers " lost !!
> 
> his wifes team but i dont know WHY !! ??
> 
> now they are out of the playoffs and get to play golf now
> 
> John,, tell the OL,,,,
> 
> " baby ben rottenburger the rest room lover " BLEW it today and he SUCKS !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Glad there out ! LOL Won't have to go hide till next year ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Looks like it could be a slow night in here? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Need to find a nice top cover for this 268 , get that it will be a nice looking saw!


----------



## dancan

Cliff was by but you missed him , he said something about Huuskeez belonging in the box stores like MallMart .


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey john. Check your email


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john. Check your email



Will do !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Glad there out ! LOL Won't have to go hide till next year ! :msp_thumbsup:



You tell her what i said ??

or you chicken ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Cliff was by but you missed him , he said something about Huuskeez belonging in the box stores like MallMart .



That be were you can get yerself the worlds best chainsaw ! I am sure you can find one around you up there ! I will look around down here for you,just in case they won't sell you one ! I know they don't like selling things dangerous to gimps ! 







:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Need to find a nice top cover for this 268 , get that it will be a nice looking saw!



Do i got a 268 ??

should have,,got one of them "eliminator" cover and intakes for one


----------



## dancan

If I walk slow enough in the morning I gots no limp so they'd never know .


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Need to find a nice top cover for this 268 , get that it will be a nice looking saw!



Mines better!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Wait till you see the one I got .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That be were you can get yerself the worlds best chainsaw ! I am sure you can find one around you up there ! I will look around down here for you,just in case they won't sell you one ! I know they don't like selling things dangerous to gimps !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



What ya doin pickin on Aunty Dan ??

your MEEN too !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Do i got a 268 ??
> 
> should have,,got one of them "eliminator" cover and intakes for one



What is a eliminator cover?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mines better!:hmm3grin2orange:



My 266 will eat that bugger ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What ya doin pickin on Aunty Dan ??
> 
> your MEEN too !!



Paybacks are a beach ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Wait till you see the one I got .



Need a jack hammer to find it ! :msp_angry:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Need a jack hammer to find it ! :msp_angry:



No , I'm talkin' about the new cover I got in a box of junk , brand new shiney plastic .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No , I'm talkin' about the new cover I got in a box of junk , brand new shiney plastic .



Really ! ??? LOL


----------



## dancan

Yes , Really .


----------



## tbone75

I tried shinning up some plastic parts with one of them head light buffer kits. NOPE ! Tried some Mothers mag polish, NOPE . LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What is a eliminator cover?



Blue hi top cover with carb adapter for a K&N filter..


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yes , Really .



Care to get rid of it down my way? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Blue hi top cover with carb adapter for a K&N filter..



Bet the 266/268 would like that ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bet the 266/268 would like that ! LOL



Heres one model of it,rest were the same..

Husqvarna 281 Eliminator Top Cover Misc Intake Parts Hi Performance Chainsaw | eBay


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Heres one model of it,rest were the same..
> 
> Husqvarna 281 Eliminator Top Cover Misc Intake Parts Hi Performance Chainsaw | eBay



The one on it looks like a high top,has a bigger filter than the 266.
It would look much better if it were orange ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The one on it looks like a high top,has a bigger filter than the 266.
> It would look much better if it were orange ! LOL



The blue color is what makes it stand out as something special and NOT the norm..
a K&N filter on the adapter fit under it.
an aftermarket performance part is not supposed to look stock !


----------



## tbone75

I want the one Dan has , if I can talk him out of it? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Them eliminator covers are so scarce now they get a good piece of cash when they are sold..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The blue color is what makes it stand out as something special and NOT the norm..
> a K&N filter on the adapter fit under it.
> an aftermarket performance part is not supposed to look stock !



Very good point ! Bet they breathe much better too !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I want the one Dan has , if I can talk him out of it? LOL



Well,,you aint nuthin special so why would you WANT anything special ??

whenya see my 268 with that cover on it i will smile


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Them eliminator covers are so scarce now they get a good piece of cash when they are sold..



I seen that ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,you aint nuthin special so why would you WANT anything special ??
> 
> whenya see my 268 with that cover on it i will smile



But you done sent me the good jug ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,you aint nuthin special so why would you WANT anything special ??
> 
> whenya see my 268 with that cover on it i will smile



I am to SPECIAL !!! I rode the short bus ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

LOL !!!

guess i get to rebuild a 55 with a big bore kit !!

46mm Cylinder Piston Kit with Gasket Oil Seal Pin Bearing for Husqvarna 55 51 | eBay

Less than $51 for a complete rebuild kit !! LOL !!

makes the saw i think 52cc ??

now to find one for a 350


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!
> 
> guess i get to rebuild a 55 with a big bore kit !!
> 
> 46mm Cylinder Piston Kit with Gasket Oil Seal Pin Bearing for Husqvarna 55 51 | eBay
> 
> Less than $51 for a complete rebuild kit !! LOL !!
> 
> makes the saw i think 52cc ??
> 
> now to find one for a 350



Great deal on that !


----------



## dancan

Wow , that is cheap .


----------



## dancan

Looks like you could build a Chinee 372 Huuskee from them 'cept the p/c .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Looks like you could build a Chinee 372 Huuskee from them 'cept the p/c .



Thought they had them too?


----------



## roncoinc

Looking at some other stuff too.

find something from china that ends on xmass eve or day and nobody else watches..


----------



## Cantdog

Made it back from the family Christmas.....Saab performed perfectly....those heated leather seats sure were welcome when we left...19 degrees...was given a tired ol 55 Hosski.......$300.00 worth of gift cards to my favorite pub/eatery........and abrandy new pair of hard bottom slippers....Merry Christmas....LOL!!! Gonna fill the stoves and go horizontal.......see ya in th AM......


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Trust me, I know who started it.....



I have no idea where this quote came from. I just hit "reply to thread"

Anyway, thanks for all for all the emails today, ran out of 3 of 5 meds and the ones left aren't too good. 

You guys are a fine group of fellows. 

Rob


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZZZZlackerZZZZZZzzzzzz just can't help themselves.........even their pets are ZZZzlack......all a snooze......each and every one......


----------



## tbone75

The Slug is up and trying to move . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin John.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin John.....



Morning Robin ! Sounds like you did OK at the party !


----------



## tbone75

I better go get the stove fired up , wasn't ready to move that much till now. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I like this new stove ! So easy to fire back up in the mornings compared to the old one !

Weather is turning to total chit for the next week ! Freezing rain almost every day !


----------



## Scooterbum

Good Morning Folks !!
Looks like a cold messy day ahead........27 out right now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

24 degrees here.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Good Morning Folks !!
> Looks like a cold messy day ahead........27 out right now.



Going to crappy here today too ! Just a good day to stay in the house ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> 24 degrees here.



Morning Rob , how you holding up?


----------



## tbone75

Got you guys beat ! 28 here ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Hey John
Ya' have any pics of this stove ya' keep takin' bout'?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Hey John
> Ya' have any pics of this stove ya' keep takin' bout'?



I got it at TSC, I will try to get a link for it.


----------



## Scooterbum

How's the weather up n Pennsyltucky?


----------



## dancan

I wuz up dewaterin' the dog earlier , didn't want to wake anyone so I waited .
I did go out to the market yesterday to see if there was anything new and noticed that that next to new looking old J'Red saw that is not supposed to be mentioned was gone so no Xmas prezzie for Robin .
I did find 2 unused Nicholson files for 2$ .


----------



## dancan

25 °F here now going up to 30°F this afternoon .
43°F for Friday .


----------



## tbone75

I can't find it on line now? Guess i can go take a pic of mine. LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

How many saws you up to now?
I remember when you came on here looking for a part for a pull-on I believe.


----------



## dancan

Scoot ,is it a 1 or 2 piece coil ??


----------



## Scooterbum

dancan said:


> Scoot ,is it a 1 or 2 piece coil ??



I need the late model one piece.


----------



## little possum

22degrees yesterday when we left the hotel headed to work 
54 on the way home.

Dont care how cold it is now, cause I feel like staying in!


----------



## tbone75

Shop By Brand

Think this is it ! Only mine is green.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Shop By Brand
> 
> Think this is it ! Only mine is green.



I almost bought one of those for the greenhouse.But it's 3000 sq.ft.
Ended up with a big stove that was made for a 5000 ft. home.
I'm setting it up like an outdoor boiler except except it'll be pushing hot air instead of water.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> How many saws you up to now?
> I remember when you came on here looking for a part for a pull-on I believe.



All together about 200 . LOL Running and non running keeps changing all the time ! LOL
I had 3 saws when I first got one here !
First saw I asked about on here was a Poulan 3300. LOL 
First parts I got from you was for a little Homie top handle ! LOL
First part I gave away was a coil for a 3300 to Ron ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Scooterbum said:


> I need the late model one piece.



 Sorry I can't help .


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I almost bought one of those for the greenhouse.But it's 3000 sq.ft.
> Ended up with a big stove that was made for a 5000 ft. home.
> I'm setting it up like an outdoor boiler except except it'll be pushing hot air instead of water.



This thing running about as low as it will runs me out ! 3000 sq ft house,basement included.


----------



## Scooterbum

I did find a box the other day that I believe was supposed to go to you a couple months back.
We tore the shop apart for cleaning and found a bunch of stripe orders that never shipped along with a couple parts boxes for friends on here. I'm gonna head down and see if the po is open today.


----------



## Scooterbum

dancan said:


> Sorry I can't help .



Thanks for checking Dan.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I need the late model one piece.



I got 2 of them coils from Arrowhead,but used them both. 55 Husky and my 2054 J-Red.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I almost bought one of those for the greenhouse.But it's 3000 sq.ft.
> Ended up with a big stove that was made for a 5000 ft. home.
> I'm setting it up like an outdoor boiler except except it'll be pushing hot air instead of water.



That is a big green house !


----------



## Scooterbum

If I don't scare anything up here I'll check the bay. I'm beggining to really like this saw.About the smoothest I've ever run.Was out stumpin' with it yesterday and and after about 20mins. like someone just hit the switch. Let her cool down and fires right back up.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I did find a box the other day that I believe was supposed to go to you a couple months back.
> We tore the shop apart for cleaning and found a bunch of stripe orders that never shipped along with a couple parts boxes for friends on here. I'm gonna head down and see if the po is open today.



Hope the PO is open ? I have 2 saws to send out. LOL 

3 saws soon as I decide what one to send you? LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

I ddn't open it but I think it's that 064 stuff. Only thing I can think of.Should be enough to build about 1.5 saws out of.
What are you sending me a saw for?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I ddn't open it but I think it's that 064 stuff. Only thing I can think of.Should be enough to build about 1.5 saws out of.
> What are you sending me a saw for?



For your buddy to play with.


YES !! I was going to put a 064 together for you and have a few parts for one of mine ! LOL I forgot to !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> For your buddy to play with.
> 
> 
> YES !! I was going to put a 064 together for you and have a few parts for one of mine ! LOL I forgot to !



No this was for you, I have enough 64's here.I was only kidding about building me one.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> No this was for you, I have enough 64's here.I was only kidding about building me one.



  

Dang Scoot ! How can you have enough 064s ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. 

Well, Christmas is upon us. 

I'll have to catch up in a bit. Busy this morning. 

100 % chance of 2-4" of accumulation tomorrow night.......I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Dang Scoot ! How can you have enough 064s ! LOL



One with a 20" and one with a 28". Both with flat top 066 top ends.Ported.I think that's enough.


----------



## Scooterbum

Anything bigger I can pull out the 1130G. LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

I should have enough 064 jugs now. Just traded for a new oem P&C,plus got 2 used ones off the bay. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Anything bigger I can pull out the 1130G. LOL!!!



I have a 066 to build now too! Just need a few parts for it. May only need a recoil ?


----------



## Scooterbum

Guess I'll havee to open that box after all. I have a few extra recoils. What else you need ?


----------



## Scooterbum

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas.
> 
> Well, Christmas is upon us.
> 
> I'll have to catch up in a bit. Busy this morning.
> 
> 100 % chance of 2-4" of accumulation tomorrow night.......I'll believe it when I see it.



Damn there's some hard headed kids on this forum.................


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Guess I'll havee to open that box after all. I have a few extra recoils. What else you need ?



Probably a top cover,clutch,clutch cover and wrap handle. LOL Think I have a muffler? Double Barrel muffler ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scoot I owe you so much now its just nuts !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Probably a top cover,clutch,clutch cover and wrap handle. LOL Think I have a muffler? Double Barrel muffler ! LOL



I'll round it up this morning,that double barrel is for the 064.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I should have enough 064 jugs now. Just traded for a new oem P&C,plus got 2 used ones off the bay. LOL





tbone75 said:


> I have a 066 to build now too! Just need a few parts for it. May only need a recoil ?



Your on the chit list with jerry......you suck! Lol


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Damn there's some hard headed kids on this forum.................



Can't expect much out of a Texan ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Scoot I owe you so much now its just nuts !



Ya' know I got this kid keeps askin' how much for some decals and I keep tellin' him to just send an address. Go figure..................


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I'll round it up this morning,that double barrel is for the 064.



That thing is just plain cool ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Can't expect much out of a Texan ! :msp_rolleyes:



Watch it.....I've got plenty of shoe boxes and a dog that is very regular ......


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Ya' know I got this kid keeps askin' how much for some decals and I keep tellin' him to just send an address. Go figure..................



Think I know how he feels ! LOL

I will get ya back somehow one of these days! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Watch it.....I've got plenty of shoe boxes and a dog that is very regular ......



Bet I have more of both ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Your on the chit list with jerry......you suck! Lol



Jerry has several 066s , I only have one ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Bet I have more of both ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Bet I got ya' both beat. This is what I have here.
Apple Jacks American Bulldogs Have a look around.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Bet I have more of both ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Your right....after all you are full of the stuff!:taped:otstir:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Bet I got ya' both beat. This is what I have here.
> Apple Jacks American Bulldogs Have a look around.



Great looking dogs Scoot !

I sure don't know you keep up with everything you do !


----------



## roncoinc

Scoot,,i got coils.


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Scoot,,i got coils.



Thanks Ron !!


----------



## roncoinc

For yous thet wanna know some more coil fitting.


Husqvarna replacement ingition coil fits 40 45 50 51 55 61 257 261 262 266 268 272

Replaces OEM HUSQVARNA 503 90 14-01 

others will fit and can be made to work so list is not all inclusive..
add the ones scoot listed to the list.


----------



## sefh3

Morning everyone.
Man all this talk about 064/066 makes the itch starting to come back.


----------



## sefh3

Scooterbum said:


> I ddn't open it but I think it's that 064 stuff. Only thing I can think of.Should be enough to build about 1.5 saws out of.
> What are you sending me a saw for?



Need my address for that box???


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Morning everyone.
> Man all this talk about 064/066 makes the itch starting to come back.



Yeh,,stihls do that to me too..
starts with an itch,turns to a rash,skin starts rotting off,,,

GOOD MORNIN !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> For yous thet wanna know some more coil fitting.
> 
> 
> Husqvarna replacement ingition coil fits 40 45 50 51 55 61 257 261 262 266 268 272
> 
> Replaces OEM HUSQVARNA 503 90 14-01
> 
> others will fit and can be made to work so list is not all inclusive..
> add the ones scoot listed to the list.



Remembered that back when I was needing one for my 2054 and 55 I fixed for someone.
Couldn't find one here?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> How's the weather up n Pennsyltucky?



26 and cloudy.


----------



## Scooterbum

sefh3 said:


> Morning everyone.
> Man all this talk about 064/066 makes the itch starting to come back.



Well..........just scratch it LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Need my address for that box???



You may get something out of that box? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Well..........just scratch it LOL!!!!



I am helping him with that. LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Stihl 041S said:


> 26 and cloudy.



Bout' the same here.Just got in the shop and it's 24...........Brrrr.
Pellet stove is gonna take a bit to warm up.

Got a pissload of relatives across that state.
Bunch of hard headed loggers and leftover coal miners LOL!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Partner coil #325030...superceded #503901401 (modified Mark)

Skilsaw 1632, Type 1, 

Mcculloch Promac 1000 .

Husqvarna: 50, 51, 55, 254, 154, 257, 261, 262, 40, 45, 49, 268, 272 Jonsered: 490, 590, 2050, 2045, 2041, 2051, 2054, 2055, 670 

Partner:S50,S55, 500, 5000, 540, Older 55cc 65cc 85cc...
( dont know about the S65 but looks like a bolt on )


Poulan Pro 475 and would work on the 415, 445 and 505 as well as the Jonsered clones. Also the original Partners of that series. (MM)


A husky 55 coil is what some have used on 7900/681s also (mdavlee) "



Scoot,need your list you had to fill in some blanks in this list.


----------



## sefh3

Geezz Scoot, you going to use a turbine for the blower if you going to push air instead of water through the OWB??


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I am helping him with that. LOL



Good Man !!!
The only wraps I have left are tweaked.You can put them in a vise and with a piece of pipe and tweak em' back. Ya' want one?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I am helping him with that. LOL



TMI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

omg !!

pictures in my head !!


----------



## AU_K2500

I been telling Rob I need an 066 to hang with my friend. He's got a newer 066......can't have him out sawing me. 

066, 288, 750.......... *cough*


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,stihls do that to me too..
> starts with an itch,turns to a rash,skin starts rotting off,,,
> 
> GOOD MORNIN !!



Yeah but I built a resistance to it. It sets in Stihlolitos with you.
Morning RON!!!


----------



## Scooterbum

sefh3 said:


> Geezz Scoot, you going to use a turbine for the blower if you going to push air instead of water through the OWB??



That's rich LOL!!!
Big squirrel cage with 12" duct for for feed and return.The only tricky part is the automatic draft system I' going to use.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> I been telling Rob I need an 066 to hang with my friend. He's got a newer 066......can't have him out sawing me.
> 
> 066, 288, 750.......... *cough*



You get them bearings in that 026 yet?


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> You get them bearings in that 026 yet?



Gotta order em first. I had to let off spending money till after the1st of the year.


----------



## sefh3

Scooterbum said:


> That's rich LOL!!!
> Big squirrel cage with 12" duct for for feed and return.The only tricky part is the automatic draft system I' going to use.



We need to see a video of this thing when it's going
I looked into these OWB a few years ago. They would only heat the water. That's great but I'm on a shallow well and would have to haul water to supply it. I couldn't justify it then.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> That's rich LOL!!!
> Big squirrel cage with 12" duct for for feed and return.The only tricky part is the automatic draft system I' going to use.



Heat activated spring ?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Good Man !!!
> The only wraps I have left are tweaked.You can put them in a vise and with a piece of pipe and tweak em' back. Ya' want one?



Nah , I can find a good one easy nuff. Thanks Scoot !
Rob told me some where they have full wraps on sale cheap ! May grab one of them.


----------



## sefh3

Heading off to my family tonight and then to the inlaws tomorrow. We found it much easier to split the holiday up between the family instead of burning ourselves out doing it all in the same day.


----------



## roncoinc

John,,did you save the coil list ??

you will need it sometime..its on that cd i sent !! under partner.
forgot about that 


Marky too.


----------



## sefh3

Man these RC things are a blast. Spent most of the day running it around the yard. My daughter asked if she could drive it. Sure why not. Had it full throttle and clipped the corner of the deck. Busted the plastic piece that holds the tie rods on. She started balling her eyes out. I asked her why and she said dad you just got it and I busted it. I told her, she can help me fix it now. Now we are waiting on parts for it. It sucks but oh well.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Man these RC things are a blast. Spent most of the day running it around the yard. My daughter asked if she could drive it. Sure why not. Had it full throttle and clipped the corner of the deck. Busted the plastic piece that holds the tie rods on. She started balling her eyes out. I asked her why and she said dad you just got it and I busted it. I told her, she can help me fix it now. Now we are waiting on parts for it. It sucks but oh well.



Nitro? Brand? Model? Pics?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,did you save the coil list ??
> 
> you will need it sometime..its on that cd i sent !! under partner.
> forgot about that
> 
> 
> Marky too.



See ! You already took care of me ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Nitro? Brand? Model? Pics?



One sec.


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Heat activated spring ?



No it's a fan forced draft so i can control the burn with a thermostat.Like what's used in Tbones stove.Not real smart on heating systems but I'm learning.
Just wanting to put it outside in a metal dog house like the outdoor boiler setups.
It made me to nervous running it inside the greenhouse last year.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Nitro? Brand? Model? Pics?



Traxxas TMAXX, Nitro, pictures are attached. You have any parts left over from yours you don't need?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> No it's a fan forced draft so i can control the burn with a thermostat.Like what's used in Tbones stove.Not real smart on heating systems but I'm learning.
> Just wanting to put it outside in a metal dog house like the outdoor boiler setups.
> It made me to nervous running it inside the greenhouse last year.



Sounds like it should work just fine.


----------



## sefh3

It's dirty but for a few MS290 parts who cares. Well worth it for me.


----------



## sefh3

sefh3 said:


> Traxxas TMAXX, Nitro, pictures are attached. You have any parts left over from yours you don't need?



I need to find the charger adapter for the truck box in the second picture.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Traxxas TMAXX, Nitro, pictures are attached. You hae any parts left over from yours you don't need?



I'll go look. .3 is a good motor. I'd recommend metal drive gear on the tranny (the big gear) upgraded all metal w/ bearing steering servo. That'll get you started. I can't name all the up grades I had. I'll let you know what I've got....


----------



## Scooterbum

sefh3 said:


> I need to find the charger adapter for the truck box in the second picture.


I have one of the fast chargers left from when the boys were into those things if you can use it.
Not sure of voltage but I can check.


----------



## sefh3

I find there are tons of parts on ebay but I can't see paying $1 for the part and $6 shipping.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> It's dirty but for a few MS290 parts who cares. Well worth it for me.



HobbyTron.com - Remote Control Cars Trucks Boats Nitro Gas Electric - Airsoft Guns, Magic Tricks & Science


----------



## sefh3

Scooterbum said:


> I have one of the fast chargers left from when the boys were into those things if you can use it.
> Not sure of voltage but I can check.



I had a feeling you might have some of this stuff laying around. Let me know what you find. Always need parts.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I have one of the fast chargers left from when the boys were into those things if you can use it.
> Not sure of voltage but I can check.



Scoot you need a new phone!

Yours is leaving strange messages on here!


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> I need to find the charger adapter for the truck box in the second picture.



Should take the same sharger as you starter battery. Plug end is just different.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> I'll go look. .3 is a good motor. I'd recommend metal drive gear on the tranny (the big gear) upgraded all metal w/ bearing steering servo. That'll get you started. I can't name all the up grades I had. I'll let you know what I've got....



Yeah mine are all plastic gears. I tore it down last night on the kitchen counter. Wife says what in the he$$ are you doing. Told her we needed to fix it and the shop was too cold. I told her these screws are small and if I drop it, they are easier to see on the counter and I'll loose them in the shop. It's back together and still sitting on the counter.


----------



## dancan

Scooterbum said:


> That's rich LOL!!!
> Big squirrel cage with 12" duct for for feed and return.The only tricky part is the automatic draft system I' going to use.



Flexible duct ? Are you insulating the ductwork to the house and the doghouse ?


----------



## tbone75

Time to get off my flippy cap and box a couple saws up ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

dancan said:


> Flexible duct ? Are you insulating the ductwork to the house and the doghouse ?



Yeah, insulated flexible. Was thinking about just building about an 18" X 36" channel to run it inside of to the greenhouse and stuffing the inside with additional insulation. It'll be about 10' away.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Should take the same sharger as you starter battery. Plug end is just different.



The plug end is what I'm missing. I have the charger for the starter but I need the adapter.


----------



## sefh3

Just making my 6000th post.....


----------



## Scooterbum

sefh3 said:


> Just making my 6000th post.....



Congrats I think!!!
But you got a ways to go to catch ol' Gabbie!!


----------



## roncoinc

I want one of these !!

Colossus GYRO METAL 3.5CH RTF RC Helicopter (Worlds Largest Gyro Helicopter)


----------



## dancan

Christmas tree ornaments for Robin and Ron .


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> I want one of these !!
> 
> Colossus GYRO METAL 3.5CH RTF RC Helicopter (Worlds Largest Gyro Helicopter)



I'm not gonna look,I'm not gonna look,I'm not gonna look,I'm not gonna look, Damn it!!


----------



## sefh3

Scooterbum said:


> Congrats I think!!!
> But you got a ways to go to catch ol' Gabbie!!



I don't think any of us can catch up to him.


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey john, if you forgot my address, you can either look on the box that the 041 is still in, or I can send it to you. Ya know, for those saws your packing up.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> I want one of these !!
> 
> Colossus GYRO METAL 3.5CH RTF RC Helicopter (Worlds Largest Gyro Helicopter)



We got the kids these little heli's from Radio Shack. They were cheap $12. SO hopefully they will enjoy them.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

Hope y'all get to spend the day with family and friends!

Have Christmas with all my family this evening!

John I got the package yesterday! Thank you! Does it need a kit?

I opened the touch hole liner a bit on flintlock trying to improve ignition timing......yep it helped! Goes off like a center fire rifle!!!

Finally shot the .223 it's pretty nice! Can't wait for the chucks to come back out!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> I want one of these !!
> 
> Colossus GYRO METAL 3.5CH RTF RC Helicopter (Worlds Largest Gyro Helicopter)



Damn it Ron now I want one of these.


----------



## AU_K2500

I want one of these! HPI Baja

::HPI RACING:: - Baja 5B SS


----------



## Scooterbum

That RC stuff might be fun, but I've always figured I'd want to be able to drive or ride anything fast with a motor I build.


----------



## sefh3

It's one of those things that's been on the bucket list.


----------



## roncoinc

ooppsss...

i forgot .
gotta go pick up a load of some fresh steamer clams this mornin.

and i AINT gonna share !!


----------



## Scooterbum

Putting down the snow finally. Be the first white Christmas in a long time.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin kids!
> 
> Hope y'all get to spend the day with family and friends!
> 
> Have Christmas with all my family this evening!
> 
> John I got the package yesterday! Thank you! Does it need a kit?
> 
> I opened the touch hole liner a bit on flintlock trying to improve ignition timing......yep it helped! Goes off like a center fire rifle!!!
> 
> Finally shot the .223 it's pretty nice! Can't wait for the chucks to come back out!



That carb is ready to go ! I put a kit in it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ooppsss...
> 
> i forgot .
> gotta go pick up a load of some fresh steamer clams this mornin.
> 
> and i AINT gonna share !!



How am I gonna know if I like them or not ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Putting down the snow finally. Be the first white Christmas in a long time.



We got freezing rain !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Christmas tree ornaments for Robin and Ron .




Thanks.... that's where I've always seen them.......hanging off some limb in the woods....broken......


----------



## AU_K2500

Mmmm, just fried up bacon for BLT dip and baked some sausage balls!


----------



## tbone75

I just finished packing chit up !
Now if I can get to the PO in the rain? Way to cold to be raining !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I just finished packing chit up !
> Now if I can get to the PO in the rain? Way to cold to be raining !



I take it you looked at the 041 AV box.......


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I take it you looked at the 041 AV box.......



Sure its on its way. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

Back from clam getting 

took awhile,had to play with saws and woodsplitter !

now to the shop to test and pull a coil,wont get in the mail today,,sorry Scoot..next day PO is open


----------



## tbone75

Back from the PO, SOB was closed ! This little dinky town shuts down before anything else does ! They delivered mail today?


----------



## little possum

Anybody have use for a older electric RC truck?


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Anybody have use for a older electric RC truck?



Bet Scott would like to have it for his kids.


----------



## roncoinc

*Pine Pitch removal*

I remembered somebody here asking how to remove pine pitch.

walking down to the shop i had an idea !! 
last week i was left a burned up husky 50 and three starters to fit husky 266
all had been used on pulp and covered in pitch.

I decided to try one of my no work cleaning solutions on one to see what would happen.
sprayed it on and forgot about it for a couple hours.
went out with a gallon of warm water and a brush and rinsed it off.
pic is setting next to one of the others,all three were the same.
doing the dirty one in the pic now same way.
clean one in pic was as bad if not worse as the one next to it..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Back from clam getting
> 
> took awhile,had to play with saws and woodsplitter !
> 
> now to the shop to test and pull a coil,wont get in the mail today,,sorry Scoot..next day PO is open





I take it that by "getting" you swapped saw and splitter work for clams as you didn't say "digging" or did you some more hen clams?? (Quohogs)


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I take it that by "getting" you swapped saw and splitter work for clams as you didn't say "digging" or did you some more hen clams?? (Quohogs)



Already picked 

i watch him cut a big log so he could show me how well his 48cc steal worked. ( looked more like TORTURE to me ! )
he just put a 4-way on his splitter and showed that off,then a ride on his 6-wheeler to look at his wood piles.
i never touched a saw or the splitter


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Already picked
> 
> i watch him cut a big log so he could show me how well his 48cc steal worked. ( looked more like TORTURE to me ! )
> he just put a 4-way on his splitter and showed that off,then a ride on his 6-wheeler to look at his wood piles.
> i never touched a saw or the splitter



Whadya use on those covers?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> ooppsss...
> 
> i forgot .
> gotta go pick up a load of some fresh steamer clams this mornin.
> 
> and i AINT gonna share !!



Enjoy the clams Ron !

I went to the Lobstah Store .














I thot of sharing but decided to eat them with some beers , smoked salmon , lemon pepper smoked salmon , chorizo , rosette de Lyon and several different cheeses . 
So here's to all your good health and Merry Christmas all of you !





If the poolin had flippy caps it would STHIL be a poolin but it would STIHL hold fuel LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Whadya use on those covers?









Dunno about using it on Stheal plastic tho,,that china made plastic may not hold up ??

notice i used the " heavy duty " stuff.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Enjoy the clams Ron !
> 
> I went to the Lobstah Store .
> 
> 
> I thot of sharing but decided to eat them with some beers , smoked salmon , lemon pepper smoked salmon , chorizo , rosette de Lyon and several different cheeses .
> So here's to all your good health and Merry Christmas all of you !
> 
> If the poolin had flippy caps it would STHIL be a poolin but it would STIHL hold fuel LOL





Thay all layin on thier backs dead !!


----------



## roncoinc

Got that lil POS 011avt runnin agin today..

think a piece of carb mounting gasket got in the way and blocked the impulse.
took carb apart and found NO fuel in it after jump starting it 4 times.

trimmed the mounting gasket and put it back together,pulled fuel and fired up third pull..


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3H7EeArBmNg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Already picked
> 
> i watch him cut a big log so he could show me how well his 48cc steal worked. ( looked more like TORTURE to me ! )
> he just put a 4-way on his splitter and showed that off,then a ride on his 6-wheeler to look at his wood piles.
> i never touched a saw or the splitter



So you were actually "playing" with a Steal and splitter....or watching someone else "play" more to the point....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Thay all layin on thier backs dead !!



I left the red ones there for the tourists ........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dunno about using it on Stheal plastic tho,,that china made plastic may not hold up ??
> 
> notice i used the " heavy duty " stuff.



I know what I will be picking up next trip the the store !

Thanks Ron !!


----------



## Cantdog

Pretty darn slow in here.....but I'm not up for a fight tonight.....sooo...Merry Christmas All......each and every one.....even ol' Scrooge Mc Smurf....LOL!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Pretty darn slow in here.....but I'm not up for a fight tonight.....sooo...Merry Christmas All......each and every one.....even ol' Scrooge Mc Smurf....LOL!!!



Merry Christmas to you and yours Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Merry Christmas to you and yours Robin.



Same to you and yours, Mark....


----------



## Cantdog

Daughter isn't having such a great Christmas.....picked her up from college Fri night......she was down with the flu.....slept all the way home and hasn't hardly been out of bed since. She had taken two shifts at the country store where she has worked the last couple yrs summers and after school (high school) on Christmas day as the guy pays regular wages plus $100.00 per shift because no one wants to work......she was really counting on that income but it ain't in the cards. OL and I been washing hands and doorknobs like crazy trying to not catch it!!! Thought I was finally out of that kid and germs thing..


----------



## roncoinc

This close scoot !!

THIS close !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> This close scoot !!
> 
> THIS close !! LOL !!




I checked it for MARK before i pulled it


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,at least if you get sick you want it to be by your own hand,,like a hangover


----------



## roncoinc

I may get sick myself 

ate THREE plates of these !

wintertime,the colder water,seafood get's even better 

these were sweet as candy with a hint of the beach in every one ..


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> I checked it for MARK before i pulled it



That's the critter my friend!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Evening all. 

Dr says MRI on Friday. Got meds so I can sleep. 

I thank the folks emailing me. Keeps mind off the toothache in my knee. Lol

If I email with the same question I'm sorry. The meds are a bit stronger. No driving. 

Sit on my butt till the MRI. 

Reading what you clowns write is a big help. Thank you all and everyone have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## roncoinc

Just finished the second starter cover..
already posted but for comparison..


before,on left.









After.
didnt know it was a XP cover !! LOL !!
didnt bother the tag at all,,nice !
there are a couple spots will need a little attention.
not to bad for NO work at all,just rinse with a brush and nice and clean 
pine pitch problem solved !!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Dr says MRI on Friday. Got meds so I can sleep.
> 
> I thank the folks emailing me. Keeps mind off the toothache in my knee. Lol
> 
> If I email with the same question I'm sorry. The meds are a bit stronger. No driving.
> 
> Sit on my butt till the MRI.
> 
> Reading what you clowns write is a big help. Thank you all and everyone have a Merry Christmas.




Klowns ???????

we klowns now ?? :msp_w00t:

not ME fella !!! i'm a SMURF !!
dontchafugettit !!


----------



## roncoinc

Jewwy catchin up ??


----------



## roncoinc

Another good stihnky story today 

saw on the right.. oh25.












couldnt find much wrong with it,,needed a little tweek on the carb low side to spool up quicker..then check for bar oiling.
noticed the chain stopped real quick and jumped around a bit !!
looked at bar, .325 stamped on it,looked at chain , 3/8 !!
called the guy,asked him what was wrong with it as it seemed to run ok..
he said it didnt like to cut and he couldnt adjust the chain right.
then i let him know what he did ! LOL !!
dress bar,new sprocket,new chain,,yous gotsta pay 
bummer is the steal shop sold him the chain for that saw !!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Dr says MRI on Friday. Got meds so I can sleep.
> 
> I thank the folks emailing me. Keeps mind off the toothache in my knee. Lol
> 
> If I email with the same question I'm sorry. The meds are a bit stronger. No driving.
> 
> Sit on my butt till the MRI.
> 
> Reading what you clowns write is a big help. Thank you all and everyone have a Merry Christmas.




You too Rob...and your mom and dad.....daughter as well....

Sorry you're laid up over the holidays....sucks for sure...


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Just finished the second starter cover..
> already posted but for comparison..
> 
> 
> before,on left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After.
> didnt know it was a XP cover !! LOL !!
> didnt bother the tag at all,,nice !
> there are a couple spots will need a little attention.
> not to bad for NO work at all,just rinse with a brush and nice and clean
> pine pitch problem solved !!




But...but it et the handle pretty near right off the cord.........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> You too Rob...and your mom and dad.....daughter as well....
> 
> Sorry you're laid up over the holidays....sucks for sure...



Thanks Robin. 

A good friend is on his third round of chemo. Never complains. 

I got NO problems.


----------



## tbone75

You all have a Merry Christmas !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You all have a Merry Christmas !



You too John.....keep that fire going...looks like you'll be needing it in a day or so....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You too John.....keep that fire going...looks like you'll be needing it in a day or so....



Yep......Weather turned real crappy ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yep......Weather turned real crappy ! LOL



More on the way too.....some of Randys weather spilling over the big mountains....all the way to Maine before it's over....we're looking at Thurs into Fri...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> More on the way too.....some of Randys weather spilling over the big mountains....all the way to Maine before it's over....we're looking at Thurs into Fri...



Got freezing rain right now,clear up tomorrow then snow after that ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

My body isn't happy at all right now. LOL But I am sure warm enough !


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks Robin.
> 
> A good friend is on his third round of chemo. Never complains.
> 
> I got NO problems.



While I was shopping for the red bugs I turned around and saw a fellow on crutches , thought to myself 
I should give him the cane in my car if he wants it ......Then I realised he was missing the lower half of one leg , I got no problems .



Cantdog said:


> More on the way too.....some of Randys weather spilling over the big mountains....all the way to Maine before it's over....we're looking at Thurs into Fri...



Yup "Significant Weather Event" is what I heard in the forecast .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just finished the second starter cover..
> already posted but for comparison..
> 
> 
> before,on left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After.
> didnt know it was a XP cover !! LOL !!
> didnt bother the tag at all,,nice !
> there are a couple spots will need a little attention.
> not to bad for NO work at all,just rinse with a brush and nice and clean
> pine pitch problem solved !!



Ron , that stuff works great !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jewwy catchin up ??



Yeah,...just got home 1.5 hrs ago from the big road trip. Had to get things situated around here, eat and read quite a bit to catch up, you`se guys are moving right along.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> While I was shopping for the red bugs I turned around and saw a fellow on crutches , thought to myself
> I should give him the cane in my car if he wants it ......Then I realised he was missing the lower half of one leg , I got no problems .
> 
> 
> 
> Yup "Significant Weather Event" is what I heard in the forecast .



Yeah sometimes when you're feeling down just a quick glance around will put things in better perspective....


----------



## roncoinc

Oh chit !! LOL !!

put in a bid couple days ago for a big bore kit for a 350 and didnt know i won !


45mm Big Bore Cylinder Piston for Husqvarna 353 351 350 346 345 340 with Gasket | eBay

i offered $45 and they accepted !! 
cheap enuf.
transfer covers make for easy grinding too 


JOHN !! go to thier next one and make same offer ,you may get it


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,...just got home 1.5 hrs ago from the big road trip. Had to get things situated around here, eat and read quite a bit to catch up, you`se guys are moving right along.



We've all learned how to say nothing of interest faster......and more of it!!!!!LOLOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah sometimes when you're feeling down just a quick glance around will put things in better perspective....



Don't have to look far to see it could be much worse !


----------



## pioneerguy600

cantdog said:


> we've all learned how to say nothing of interest faster......and more of it!!!!!lolol!!!



filler or is that fodder


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron , that stuff works great !



Yup !!

no more paint thinner,mineral spirits,carb cleaner,turpentine,etc,,no work at all,spray it on go back later with water and brush it off..
gonna pull the innards on them and do the inside to,almost as bad as the outside.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> We've all learned how to say nothing of interest faster......and more of it!!!!!LOLOL!!!



HEY !! speak for yourself !!

i been posting GOOD saw stuff !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> HEY !! speak for yourself !!
> 
> i been posting GOOD saw stuff !!




You have been posting STUFF..........but I ain't seen no good saws......for a while....!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> While I was shopping for the red bugs I turned around and saw a fellow on crutches , thought to myself
> I should give him the cane in my car if he wants it ......Then I realised he was missing the lower half of one leg , I got no problems .
> Yup "Significant Weather Event" is what I heard in the forecast .




Dan,,you dont want to go some of the places i have to sometimes.
what I see is downright depressing.
it dont make me feel any better about myself either.
cant help but feel for THEM..

weather event,,had one TODAY !! sunshine !!
thats OK wx ?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You have been posting STUFF..........but I ain't seen no good saws......for a while....!!



Husky parts ??

stifle jewwy !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dan,,you dont want to go some of the places i have to sometimes.
> what I see is downright depressing.
> it dont make me feel any better about myself either.
> cant help but feel for THEM..
> 
> weather event,,had one TODAY !! sunshine !!
> thats OK wx ?



Where did you find sunshine? Haven't seen anything of it for a while !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yup !!
> 
> no more paint thinner,mineral spirits,carb cleaner,turpentine,etc,,no work at all,spray it on go back later with water and brush it off..
> gonna pull the innards on them and do the inside to,almost as bad as the outside.



Back when I worked winters refurbushing the Great Lakes 1000 footers, the factory Colt-Pielstiks techs speced oven cleaner to decarbonize large (17" dia)piston tops... Works good on saw pistons and combustion chambers too...to dissolve carbon build up with the use of sharp tools......did 32 17" pistons in a row...took a week and a half..12hr shift 7 days a week. Had to clean the grooves and lands too.....used a chunk of ground flat piston ring just like you would with a saw...'cept the damn ring was a half inch thick and 5/8" deep LOL!! Oven cleaner is hot stuff...wear rubber gloves....


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Dan,,you dont want to go some of the places i have to sometimes.
> what I see is downright depressing.
> it dont make me feel any better about myself either.
> cant help but feel for THEM..
> 
> weather event,,had one TODAY !! sunshine !!
> thats OK wx ?




When my daughter and I used to go to the Long Beach VA hospital our pockets would be FULL of plastic film containers. Each full of Baileys. 

Everyone knew when we showed up it was time to go get coffee.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Where did you find sunshine? Haven't seen anything of it for a while !



Up here, beautiful sunny day all day long, a bit nippy at -5C but very nice to see the sun in a clear blue sky.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Up here, beautiful sunny day all day long, a bit nippy at -5C but very nice to see the sun in a clear blue sky.



Yep the same here.....sunny, cool and crisp....supposed to get down to 12F tonight...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Up here, beautiful sunny day all day long, a bit nippy at -5C but very nice to see the sun in a clear blue sky.



Good you enjoyed it ! This chit is headed your way ! LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Dan,,you dont want to go some of the places i have to sometimes.
> what I see is downright depressing.
> it dont make me feel any better about myself either.
> cant help but feel for THEM..
> 
> weather event,,had one TODAY !! sunshine !!
> thats OK wx ?



I was at a adult care home this afternoon dropping off a gift , it reminds me to be thankful .
We had sunshine this am but it left for clouds .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yep the same here.....sunny, cool and crisp....supposed to get down to 12F tonight...



A tad warmer here on the coast and no real snow projected until the weekend and then not sure.
thu maybe a mix of each with temps above freezing ,so,,,,,....
possible snow satday.
cape cod jutting way out there into the ocean seems to keep the warmer water closer to the coast here and the snow away..
but not ALL the time !! LOL !!
we WILL get hit and we WILL get it good.
thats ok,may put the plow on the truck tomorrow and gas it up


----------



## Cantdog

Merry Christmas Dan.......my Keith's alotment for 2012 is gone...........how's that hat doing?? LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I was at a adult care home this afternoon dropping off a gift , it reminds me to be thankful .
> We had sunshine this am but it left for clouds .



I'M an adult that needs care !! 

wheres MY gift ???

oh yeh,,,,NOW i remember .... :msp_angry:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good you enjoyed it ! This chit is headed your way ! LOL



You check out them kit's ??

xmass eve a great time to do it !!
nobody else except losers like me be on the bay


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A tad warmer here on the coast and no real snow projected until the weekend and then not sure.
> thu maybe a mix of each with temps above freezing ,so,,,,,....
> possible snow satday.
> cape cod jutting way out there into the ocean seems to keep the warmer water closer to the coast here and the snow away..
> but not ALL the time !! LOL !!
> we WILL get hit and we WILL get it good.
> thats ok,may put the plow on the truck tomorrow and gas it up



Rain,freezing rain,sleet & snow wed. here ! That really sucks !


----------



## roncoinc

ACK !!

all this for $46.89 !! free shipping too !

44mm Cylinder Piston with Gasket for Husqvarna Chainsaw 350 353 346 346XP New | eBay


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You check out them kit's ??
> 
> xmass eve a great time to do it !!
> nobody else except losers like me be on the bay



Nope ! I better be doing that ! You after a 350 P&C ? Want to make sure I don't go after the same one ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ACK !!
> 
> all this for $46.89 !! free shipping too !
> 
> 44mm Cylinder Piston with Gasket for Husqvarna Chainsaw 350 353 346 346XP New | eBay



Its 44mm open port. :msp_sad:
Sure is a lot of extras ! Good nuff for a home owner saw.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nope ! I better be doing that ! You after a 350 P&C ? Want to make sure I don't go after the same one ! LOL



Nope,got a 55 and 350 setup both on the way,,.
research that hutzl carefully,diff kits with more or less and diff prices,they sneaky.
found out i only saved $4 on the 55 kit.
was listed at $75 obo,,i got it for $45 + $10 shipping,,lsted buy iy now at $59.89 free shipping !! 

46mm Cylinder Piston Kit with Gasket Oil Seal Pin Bearing for Husqvarna 55 51 | eBay


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Its 44mm open port. :msp_sad:



Here,i'm stihl looking..

husqvarna from huztl | eBay


buy it now only listed


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Merry Christmas Dan.......my Keith's alotment for 2012 is gone...........how's that hat doing?? LOL!!



The hat's just fine , none like it around here !
2 days before the next Keith's run , but I gots plenty :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Here,i'm stihl looking..
> 
> husqvarna from huztl | eBay
> 
> 
> buy it now only listed



I just got 2 used 45mm 350 jugs from the Midget. One I ported. LOL But some how I ended up with "6" 350 Huskys? LOL I have at least 4 jugs now,so I will need another one or two. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,what jred coils same as husky ones ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I just got 2 used 45mm 350 jugs from the Midget. One I ported. LOL But some how I ended up with "6" 350 Huskys? LOL I have at least 4 jugs now,so I will need another one or two. LOL



heres the one i offered $45 for and got it.

45mm Big Bore Cylinder Piston for Husqvarna 353 351 350 346 345 340 with Gasket | eBay


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I just got 2 used 45mm 350 jugs from the Midget. One I ported. LOL But some how I ended up with "6" 350 Huskys? LOL I have at least 4 jugs now,so I will need another one or two. LOL



If ya' ever get rid of one of them let me know. I'd like to play with one. I'm getting bored with creamsickles...............


----------



## tbone75

I have a 346 here,but it must be the older one,has a 44mm jug on it. May put a 45mm jug on it.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> If ya' ever get rid of one of them let me know. I'd like to play with one. I'm getting bored with creamsickles...............



Easilly enuf done,,i tend to get sick..


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I have a 346 here,but it must be the older one,has a 44mm jug on it. May put a 45mm jug on it.



Work me up a price on it sometime.That sounds even better.
I could use a saw I have to put a kickstand on.............


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> If ya' ever get rid of one of them let me know. I'd like to play with one. I'm getting bored with creamsickles...............



Be happy to send you one ! I owe you big time ! 

You want it running or just all the parts?


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Easilly enuf done,,i tend to get sick..



Didn't no one rattle your chain there buddy.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Didn't no one rattle your chain there buddy.



It's just that word,,the " C " word,,sends shivers


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Work me up a price on it sometime.That sounds even better.
> I could use a saw I have to put a kickstand on.............



Price !! After everything you have give me !

Yea right ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Be happy to send you one ! I owe you big time !
> 
> You want it running or just all the parts?



Running and for the *going rate*. I told ya' before you owe me nothing.

Some of you guys are a trip, See I have this big Stihl decal and some smaller ones for a 16" and 18" bar and the young guy won't even give me an address. Guess I'll have to chuck em' their in my way.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,what jred coils same as husky ones ?



I think you had 'em all posted a while ago...the one's that I know of anyway.....most before Elux were SEM and were fairly saw specific..after Elux 625, 630, 670 2 piece were the same as 61,66,266,268....then the shift to one piece still all the same models plus 272XP same as you posted plus 262 55 50 51 etc, etc.etc.


----------



## roncoinc

I see another project for scoot 

XP stick on decals !!!! 
little ones for air filter covers !


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> I see another project for scoot
> 
> XP stick on decals !!!!
> little ones for air filter covers !



Kool, I got some real sweet hot pink here........


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Running and for the *going rate*. I told ya' before you owe me nothing.
> 
> Some of you guys are a trip, See I have this big Stihl decal and some smaller ones for a 16" and 18" bar and the young guy won't even give me an address. Guess I'll have to chuck em' their in my way.



Who da young guy ??
taint me.i'm old


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Kool, I got some real sweet hot pink here........



yur livin up to what jerry called you,,scoot the hoot !!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Running and for the *going rate*. I told ya' before you owe me nothing.
> 
> Some of you guys are a trip, See I have this big Stihl decal and some smaller ones for a 16" and 18" bar and the young guy won't even give me an address. Guess I'll have to chuck em' their in my way.



Don't you chucking no stickers ! LOL

How son ya need the 346? Its in pieces right now. LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

He hangs here.Keeps asking price. Can't take a hint.
There licensed logos I can't sell em'. I'd jeoperdize my Ford licensing.But I can make and give away to friends.


----------



## Cantdog

Early night for me.......got an elf here tellin me I gotts to come to bed if I want my stockin filled........sea ya!!


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Don't you chucking no stickers ! LOL
> 
> How son ya need the 346? Its in pieces right now. LOL



Spring thaw okay?
I still have 2 046's and an 036 I'm putting a 440 top on to finish.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Who da young guy ??
> taint me.i'm old



Yep ! And a Smurf ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> He hangs here.Keeps asking price. Can't take a hint.
> There licensed logos I can't sell em'. I'd jeoperdize my Ford licensing.But I can make and give away to friends.



Interesting,,that something i didnt think about..
plus selling here if your not a sponser is a no-no.
dont ask me how i know !!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Early night for me.......got an elf here tellin me I gotts to come to bed if I want my stockin filled........sea ya!!



Nite Robin ! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Spring thaw okay?
> I still have 2 046's and an 036 I'm putting a 440 top on to finish.



Could be before that? LOL

440 top end on a 036? Sounds interesting !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Could be before that? LOL
> 
> 440 top end on a 036? Sounds interesting !



I'm hoping so. Been a bit getting all the parts together for it though. May do a build thread on it if it turns out like I think.


----------



## AU_K2500

Scooterbum said:


> He hangs here.Keeps asking price. Can't take a hint.
> There licensed logos I can't sell em'. I'd jeoperdize my Ford licensing.But I can make and give away to friends.



Didn't know we were friends.....my bad! Lol

I'll.shoot you a PM.


----------



## Scooterbum

AU_K2500 said:


> Didn't know we were friends.....my bad! Lol
> 
> I'll.shoot you a PM.



I figured since ya' hang here with this crew ya' can't be all bad or they'd have give ya' the "Boot" LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I'm hoping so. Been a bit getting all the parts together for it though. May do a build thread on it if it turns out like I think.



Let me know when you do the thread ! Like to watch that one !


----------



## sefh3

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!
On Norad and tracking Santa right now. Everyone have a wonderful Christmas and I'll chat with ya'll tomorrow night or Wednesday.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I figured since ya' hang here with this crew ya' can't be all bad or they'd have give ya' the "Boot" LOL!!!



Seems to be OK for a Texan. :msp_rolleyes:









:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Scooterbum said:


> I figured since ya' hang here with this crew ya' can't be all bad or they'd have give ya' the "Boot" LOL!!!



I've got that whole wool thing going on...something about eyes, or is it sheep and wolves?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!
> On Norad and tracking Santa right now. Everyone have a wonderful Christmas and I'll chat with ya'll tomorrow night or Wednesday.



Have a Merry Christmas Scott !


----------



## roncoinc

Trying again to find a muffler for my 395.
after muffler and mounting bracket and bolts,like over $60 !!


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!
> On Norad and tracking Santa right now. Everyone have a wonderful Christmas and I'll chat with ya'll tomorrow night or Wednesday.



Merry Christmas Scott!

Been tracking him all evening on the Google.


----------



## tbone75

Scoot just cause you say I don't owe you nothing don't mean I can't give something to a good friend !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Trying again to find a muffler for my 395.
> after muffler and mounting bracket and bolts,like over $60 !!



That hutz place don't have one? They have 350 Husky mufflers for 20 bucks.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Scoot just cause you say I don't owe you nothing don't mean I can't give something to a good friend !



It's Xmas eve, we'll argue later.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Scoot just cause you say I don't owe you nothing don't mean I can't give something to a good friend !



I think we ota change it to " Schoot "


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That hutz place don't have one? They have 350 Husky mufflers for 20 bucks.



do but not cheap,,just a hollow piece of tin !!
why 2x a 350 one ?


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry ???????/

got anymore 394/5 mufflers ????????????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> do but not cheap,,just a hollow piece of tin !!
> why 2x a 350 one ?



Don't sound right?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Spring thaw okay?
> I still have 2 046's and an 036 I'm putting a 440 top on to finish.



Offset ground crank?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> It's Xmas eve, we'll argue later.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Sorry I don't argue ! :msp_w00t:

Wouldn't be the first saw I sent out to a friend ! :hmm3grin2orange:

And better ones than a 346 ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Dang ! Had to open my window ! But the OL is happy and warm. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry ???????/
> 
> got anymore 394/5 mufflers ????????????



Not sure, I thought I dumped all Huskee parts, I am allergic to Orange Turd parts and saws you know. I think there is another 394 hiding in the vehicle garage, it might have a good muffler on it, have a look tomorrow. Will have to don my HAZMAT suit ....:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not sure, I thought I dumped all Huskee parts, I am allergic to Orange Turd parts and saws you know. I think there is another 394 hiding in the vehicle garage, it might have a good muffler on it, have a look tomorrow. Will have to don my HAZMAT suit ....:msp_scared:



Seeing how you will have the suit on.................. Any other good parts on it? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sorry I don't argue ! :msp_w00t:
> 
> Wouldn't be the first saw I sent out to a friend ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> And better ones than a 346 ! :msp_w00t:



And some questionable ones!:msp_rolleyes:

Evening all! Home from Xmas eve with family.........food, wine, and presents!

Good times!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> And some questionable ones!:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Evening all! Home from Xmas eve with family.........food, wine, and presents!
> 
> Good times!



You were warned more than once ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sorry I don't argue ! :msp_w00t:
> 
> Wouldn't be the first saw I sent out to a friend ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> And better ones than a 346 ! :msp_w00t:



I know that to be true...


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not sure, I thought I dumped all Huskee parts, I am allergic to Orange Turd parts and saws you know. I think there is another 394 hiding in the vehicle garage, it might have a good muffler on it, have a look tomorrow. Will have to don my HAZMAT suit ....:msp_scared:



Use a long pole with a hook on the end and drag it out !!

need muffler setup complete.with mounting bracket and bolts.
heat deflector behind it.
chain catcher.
throttle cable.
tank handle spacers/fillers.chain adjuster.
outer bar plate.

have a big bore top end for it and all the rest.
one of the saws from " the boys " ,,...

lemme know,tnx..
would like to port a 100cc saw


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Seeing how you will have the suit on.................. Any other good parts on it? LOL



If he had the long pole he could poke Aunty in there !! LOL !!

Dan like huskies !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You were warned more than once ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I think VOLUNTEERED is the word you were looking for?! LOL! :msp_biggrin:

It will run at some point! Just to prove robin wrong!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Use a long pole with a hook on the end and drag it out !!
> 
> need muffler setup complete.with mounting bracket and bolts.
> heat deflector behind it.
> chain catcher.
> throttle cable.
> tank handle spacers/fillers.chain adjuster.
> outer bar plate.
> 
> have a big bore top end for it and all the rest.
> one of the saws from " the boys " ,,...
> 
> lemme know,tnx..
> would like to port a 100cc saw



Going to be a little hard to out do that 394 ya got now! I seen it in action !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seeing how you will have the suit on.................. Any other good parts on it? LOL



Will have to take a look, it was a running saw when left there but the oil line inside the oil tank fell out, its a metal line that feeds the oiler. The cases would need to be split to put the line back in place. I can`t work on Hooosskees......:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If he had the long pole he could poke Aunty in there !! LOL !!
> 
> Dan like huskies !!



Really think all I need is a clutch cover.

Oops ! Needs a top end ! Didn't member why I got it cheap ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Will have to take a look, it was a running saw when left there but the oil line inside the oil tank fell out, its a metal line that feeds the oiler. The cases would need to be split to put the line back in place. I can`t work on Hooosskees......:msp_scared:



No big deal on this one,no hurry in getting it running. I got a runner now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I think VOLUNTEERED is the word you were looking for?! LOL! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> It will run at some point! Just to prove robin wrong!:msp_biggrin:



I bet it will run just fine! The Pit Bull is very picky. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I bet it will run just fine! The Pit Bull is very picky. LOL



Just have to get a few odds and ends for it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Use a long pole with a hook on the end and drag it out !!
> 
> need muffler setup complete.with mounting bracket and bolts.
> heat deflector behind it.
> chain catcher.
> throttle cable.
> tank handle spacers/fillers.chain adjuster.
> outer bar plate.
> 
> have a big bore top end for it and all the rest.
> one of the saws from " the boys " ,,...
> 
> lemme know,tnx..
> would like to port a 100cc saw



HAZMAT suit is doable, self contained air supply and all, can`t smell em inside that suit with the bubble headpiece locked on.

Firefighters Dressed In Hazmat Suits Photograph by Stocktrek Images - Firefighters Dressed In Hazmat Suits Fine Art Prints and Posters for Sale


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Really think all I need is a clutch cover.
> 
> Oops ! Needs a top end ! Didn't member why I got it cheap ! LOL



Didnt you send me a AM big bore top end for one ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> HAZMAT suit is doable, self contained air supply and all, can`t smell em inside that suit with the bubble headpiece locked on.
> 
> Firefighters Dressed In Hazmat Suits Photograph by Stocktrek Images - Firefighters Dressed In Hazmat Suits Fine Art Prints and Posters for Sale



You will be safe in that ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No big deal on this one,no hurry in getting it running. I got a runner now! LOL



you got a running 395 ??


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Just have to get a few odds and ends for it!



Jred 535 ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Didnt you send me a AM big bore top end for one ?



Don't seem like it was for one of them?? No memory at all ! Just can't think what it was? Or maybe I don't need the top end? Maybe just a piston!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> you got a running 395 ??



Close,394 I traded that 346 for.


----------



## tbone75

I lost track of what I have and what it needs ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Haven't even started on the Dolmars yet !


----------



## roncoinc

I KNEW it wasnt me !! :biggrinbounce2:

I'm NOT crazy !!











15 deg out and i went down to shop in my slippers and bath robr to find it !!
wuz gonna drive me crazy all night if i didnt know !!
sez BBN 395 ..58MM !!


so you must have a good top end ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I KNEW it wasnt me !! :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> I'm NOT crazy !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 deg out and i went down to shop in my slippers and bath robr to find it !!
> wuz gonna drive me crazy all night if i didnt know !!
> sez BBN 395 ..58MM !!
> 
> 
> so you must have a good top end ??



:hmm3grin2orange:

That was well worth it ! Get you to go out in your slippers and robe ! 

I must have at least a good jug ! I may have to go look,going to drive me nuts too!


----------



## tbone75

I know I got it on a trade? LOL What did I trade ?


----------



## tbone75

Its way to deep in the pile to dig out tonight ! LOL I am sure I just need a piston and clutch cover.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I know I got it on a trade? LOL What did I trade ?



Is the top end good ??

what else it need ??
gonna think about it ALL night ??


----------



## roncoinc

How about spikes for the 394/5 ??
i havent looked ..
Markey !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> How about spikes for the 394/5 ??
> i havent looked ..
> Markey !!



Just need a pattern....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Is the top end good ??
> 
> what else it need ??
> gonna think about it ALL night ??



:msp_w00t:

I will dig it out tomorrow night. LOL

I am real sure just a clutch cover and piston. I should have got it running already ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How about spikes for the 394/5 ??
> i havent looked ..
> Markey !!



Another reason I was digging it out ! Need a set !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Just need a pattern....



Mark , I used one of the small spikes on this 029. Just the inner one,works perfect on it !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Another reason I was digging it out ! Need a set !



See ??

think about it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

All night as you lay there trying to get to sleep and cant,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

think about it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

think,,,,,,,

think..


----------



## roncoinc

I see " simsslumber " is sandbagging again !! 
SAY sumthin man !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> See ??
> 
> think about it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> All night as you lay there trying to get to sleep and cant,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> think about it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> think,,,,,,,
> 
> think..



Your just trying to pay me back for that slipper trip ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I see " simsslumber " is sandbagging again !!
> SAY sumthin man !!



I think we just amaze people in here ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Go back and read some of this chit we post ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Your just trying to pay me back for that slipper trip ! :hmm3grin2orange:



???? whats that 394 need ??????????

my,,that cieling needs painting................

394 ??

what parts ??

is it morning yet ??

394 piston ??

nope,no leaks in the eylids,good.

should i check the stove ??

if i do that could dig out the 394 ??

wonder what it needs ??

i wonder ??

wonder ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I think we just amaze people in here ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Go back and read some of this chit we post ! :hmm3grin2orange:



They are probly wunderin if we all live at the same home and have the same caretaker !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> They are probly wunderin if we all live at the same home and have the same caretaker !! LOL !!



Know any place that would take us in? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ???? whats that 394 need ??????????
> 
> my,,that cieling needs painting................
> 
> 394 ??
> 
> what parts ??
> 
> is it morning yet ??
> 
> 394 piston ??
> 
> nope,no leaks in the eylids,good.
> 
> should i check the stove ??
> 
> if i do that could dig out the 394 ??
> 
> wonder what it needs ??
> 
> i wonder ??
> 
> wonder ?



Nah.........It aint going no where. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

John,,some good looking factory decals here.
dont think Schoot does them ?


items in husqvarna decal store on eBay!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> ???? whats that 394 need ??????????
> 
> my,,that cieling needs painting................
> 
> 394 ??
> 
> what parts ??
> 
> is it morning yet ??
> 
> 394 piston ??
> 
> nope,no leaks in the eylids,good.
> 
> should i check the stove ??
> 
> if i do that could dig out the 394 ??
> 
> wonder what it needs ??
> 
> i wonder ??
> 
> wonder ?



No wonder you can`t remember what parts you need or have, never give your brain time to rest...LOL
I never tax my brain trying to remember what I got, I just go look and see what I got.If I can remember where I put the parts or saw....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,some good looking factory decals here.
> dont think Schoot does them ?
> 
> 
> items in husqvarna decal store on eBay!



Prices don't look to bad. But they need more!

Not sure Scoot can do them?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> No wonder you can`t remember what parts you need or have, never give your brain time to rest...LOL
> I never tax my brain trying to remember what I got, I just go look and see what I got.If I can remember where I put the parts or saw....LOL



Hey !!! 

whats with this brain accusation thing !! ??
what makes you think i even HAVE one !! ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Know any place that would take us in? :msp_rolleyes:



Kanata = old spelling for Canada!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No wonder you can`t remember what parts you need or have, never give your brain time to rest...LOL
> I never tax my brain trying to remember what I got, I just go look and see what I got.If I can remember where I put the parts or saw....LOL



If I would stop moving things around,I could remember what is where ! LOL Now I am lost !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Prices don't look to bad. But they need more!
> 
> Not sure Scoot can do them?



I got some for the 70E someplace else.
look good but not quit like those.
sure helps the saw out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hey !!!
> 
> whats with this brain accusation thing !! ??
> what makes you think i even HAVE one !! ??



Now don`t make me bring up the Mor-On thing....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey !!!
> 
> whats with this brain accusation thing !! ??
> what makes you think i even HAVE one !! ??



I got a pea brain !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If I would stop moving things around,I could remember what is where ! LOL Now I am lost !



That is the only way I re discover what I have!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got some for the 70E someplace else.
> look good but not quit like those.
> sure helps the saw out.



I did get some Husky ones from Jacks. Not sure what else he has?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see decals over on eBay quite often and then there is Joe over at Sugar Creek Supplies.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see decals over on eBay quite often and then there is Joe over at Sugar Creek Supplies.



Heard about him,never seen any he did.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Heard about him,never seen any he did.



He does fine work, I have his decals for the Pioneer big P series saws.


----------



## little possum

roncoinc said:


> How about spikes for the 394/5 ??
> i havent looked ..
> Markey !!





AU_K2500 said:


> Just need a pattern....


Small or large? Only have inside large.. But have both of the small ones. I can scan them




Scooterbum said:


> If ya' ever get rid of one of them let me know. I'd like to play with one. I'm getting bored with creamsickles...............


Ifn dem fellas caint find you one.. I know a guy


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is the only way I re discover what I have!!



I like to try and keep up with what I have ! LOL Its getting real tough !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He does fine work, I have his decals for the Pioneer big P series saws.



I got mine from Chainsawr for these 2 I have. They look real good!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Small or large? Only have inside large.. But have both of the small ones. I can scan them
> 
> 
> 
> Ifn dem fellas caint find you one.. I know a guy



I will fix him up with a 346 ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Its Merry Christmas ! After midnight !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Its Merry Christmas ! After midnight !



Bah huimbug !!


why am i up so late ??


----------



## tbone75

Don't think I ever seen Ron up this late?

Normal for me ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Merry Christmas to all of you,...I have to call time!


----------



## roncoinc

I'm gonna go lay down and think about where all my saw parts are 

lets see,,,start with the 395 

does it need a piston ??

maybe i already ordered a top end ?

wait !! they sent me TWO so i sent one to Ron !! YES !! thats it !!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you,...I have to call time!



Santa cant quit so early !!

what about all the presents to deliver ????????????


----------



## Stihl 041S

Merry Christmas guys. 

Thanks for being who(whom) you are. 

The very best to you and yours.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you,...I have to call time!



Nite Jerry

Merry Christmas


----------



## jimdad07

Merry Christmas everybody. Trying out my new smart ass phone. This ought to help keep me caught up.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Merry Christmas guys.
> 
> Thanks for being who(whom) you are.
> 
> The very best to you and yours.



Merry Christmas buddy and your family ! Hope things get better very soon !


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,just remembered.
got the 268 AFTER i sent John the ported top end 

that ok,i got a 100cc 395 top end !! LOL !!

TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Merry Christmas guys.
> 
> Thanks for being who(whom) you are.
> 
> The very best to you and yours.



Nite Uncle Rob..


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Ron!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jerry. 

Hey Jim Bob!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,just remembered.
> got the 268 AFTER i sent John the ported top end
> 
> that ok,i got a 100cc 395 top end !! LOL !!
> 
> TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I can send that top end right back up there! Got another one here I could do that porting to ! Doesen't look real hard to do ! I will just pull both jugs and match up the porting.Then send it back to you to try out ! I can get another jug easy !

Nite Ron


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Merry Christmas everybody. Trying out my new smart ass phone. This ought to help keep me caught up.



Merry Christmas to you !

I got a smartass phone , to dam smart for me! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Night Jerry.
> 
> Hey Jim Bob!



How ya holding up Uncle Mongo?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> How ya holding up Uncle Mongo?



Maintaining. Just trying to keep my mind busy. 

Trying to tie up all the loose ends I havent been keeping track of.


----------



## tbone75

Long day for me tomorrow,First kid will be here between 12 and 1,then its off to my other daughters to see them and the baby , them its to the in laws to eat. Hope to be home by 6 or 7pm.


----------



## tbone75

Time !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Maintaining. Just trying to keep my mind busy.
> 
> Trying to tie up all the loose ends I havent been keeping track of.



I was out rabbit hunting yesterday when you were texting. Not a very productive day but it was a nice one.
J


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I was out rabbit hunting yesterday when you were texting. Not a very productive day but it was a nice one.
> J



I won't be walking anywhere anytime soon. Not gonna let it happen again if at all possible. 
Got to start taking care of my self!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> I won't be walking anywhere anytime soon. Not gonna let it happen again if at all possible.
> Got to start taking care of my self!!!!!



I hope you get feeling better soon.


----------



## RandyMac

Merry Christmas my friends!


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> Merry Christmas my friends!



Merry Christmas Randy. Good cheer to you and yours!!!


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


> Merry Christmas my friends!



Merry Christmas Randy. Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> Just have to get a few odds and ends for it!



That's all the damn thing are made of is odds and ends.......mostly ODDS....one, mabe two ends.....


----------



## Cantdog

I see the ZZZZzzzlackerzzzz think just cause it's Christmas is a good excuse to use up any extra slackness they THOUGHT they had coming........sorry Virginia it ain't......there's stoves to be filled.....dogs to dewater.....tree to water.....(NOT the same thing)...dishes to wash....floors to sweep..pots to empty.....need I continue?













































OH Yeah........Merry Christmas ZZZZZZzzzzlackerzzzzzz.......no really....I meen it......I do.........


----------



## AU_K2500

Gotta go stock the OL's stocking.......lol

Merry Christmas ya old pharts!!!!!



Ho ho ho!


----------



## dancan

Allright ! Which one of you told Santa to send me a lump of coal ????


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Gotta go stock the OL's stocking.......lol
> 
> Merry Christmas ya old pharts!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ho ho ho!



Morning and Merry Christmas. I like this smartass phone.


----------



## jimdad07

Kids are tearing chit up.


----------



## dancan

No fightin' with the wife for 'puter time any more LOL
I should get data for mine so I could check what J'Red not to buy when I find one .
I got a "Merican" coming over for Christmas dinner , all the way from Wichita Kansas ..............Goes by the name "Turkey" :smile2:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> No fightin' with the wife for 'puter time any more LOL
> I should get data for mine so I could check what J'Red not to buy when I find one .
> I got a "Merican" coming over for Christmas dinner , all the way from Wichita Kansas ..............Goes by the name "Turkey" :smile2:



I bet he's the only one who loses weight at Christmas dinner...............


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Allright ! Which one of you told Santa to send me a lump of coal ????



Im not spose to tell but he was blew with wite wisskers............


----------



## jimdad07

Kids just got done opening here. Round one is over, up to the outlaws for more present opening. Santa brought me new muck boots, new phone and a heated coffee mug. How did you guys make out?


----------



## Scandy14

Too early yet. My crew is still in the bed.


----------



## tbone75

Merry Christmas morning everyone !


----------



## Cantdog

You too John!!! An even 10 degrees outside here........71.5 inside...daughter has rallyed and is feeling much better.....slept for 3 1/2 days straight.....stihl not ready for work but much better...can talk now.....LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

My Lil Kid is working today and I can't move. Lol

Just talked to her so my world is complete. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You too John!!! An even 10 degrees outside here........71.5 inside...daughter has rallyed and is feeling much better.....slept for 3 1/2 days straight.....stihl not ready for work but much better...can talk now.....LOL!!



Glad she is feeling better !

Haven't checked outside yet?


----------



## tbone75

32 out there right now. Way better than you Robin ! LOL

74 inside,but I fired the stove up an hour ago. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

twent seven outside now,not bad at all..

gonna get stuf DONE today !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> twent seven outside now,not bad at all..
> 
> gonna get stuf DONE today !!



Not me ! Time I get done running around today,I won't be able to move! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron , did you count all your saws last night? Know what all you need to fix what? 


I didn't ! Took a sleeping pill !


----------



## pioneerguy600

We have a beautiful sunny day here, bit nippy but clear skies this time of year always mean 0 or lower temps. Santa came but no one has opened any presents yet.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have a beautiful sunny day here, bit nippy but clear skies this time of year always mean 0 or lower temps. Santa came but no one has opened any presents yet.....LOL



What are ya waiting on !!


----------



## AU_K2500

45 and thunderstorms.........booooo. 

Waiting on the OL to whip up some monkey bread then its time. I'll fill you guys in on the "haul" later. 

Merry Christmas to a group of guys that I truly consider friends! Thanks for all the good times and laughs! Looking forward to another year of it! CHEERS!


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure are quiet this morning !


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have a beautiful sunny day here, bit nippy but clear skies this time of year always mean 0 or lower temps. Santa came but no one has opened any presents yet.....LOL





Merry Christmas to you and your family Jerry!!


About the same here......sunny but going towards overcast....high, thin clouds.....dusting this afternoon/evening right along the coast......

We havent started presents either....we usually stretch it out all day with graising between...gonna do stockins soon then go get an apple for ol Hoss...fresh water, a little mucking, fresh straw and a bale of hay...pint+ of his favortie grain mix...then Brunch and presents for us humans and dogs!!


----------



## tbone75

Its been a great year on here with you guys ! I know its a chainsaw site , but we go all over the place ! To me its just a blast to get on here everyday with you guys. 
I learn something new everyday ! Came here to learn about repairing saws , but I have learned many more things from you guys and others on here !
Thanks to all of you !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have a beautiful sunny day here, bit nippy but clear skies this time of year always mean 0 or lower temps. Santa came but no one has opened any presents yet.....LOL



If you get any coal give it to Dan !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What are ya waiting on !!



Just like all those saws I have yet to open.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> If you get any coal give it to Dan !!



No way!! ...He cant burn it but I can....LOL
I will give him any chainsaws I get......:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just like all those saws I have yet to open.



I want to make sure the stuff I get in made it OK ! LOL Don't want to wait a month to find out its busted up !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> No way!! ...He cant burn it but I can....LOL
> I will give him any chainsaws I get......:msp_rolleyes:



Any 394/5's send to ME !! LOL !!

will be giving that 395 a GOOD look over today.

may be next project.


----------



## AU_K2500

Today is the day......its been sitting there taunting me for a MONTH!!!!!!!!!!

View attachment 269541


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Today is the day......its been sitting there taunting me for a MONTH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 269541



SURPRISE !!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol !!!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> SURPRISE !!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol !!!



Apparently she thinks I love them too! Lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Today is the day......its been sitting there taunting me for a MONTH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 269541



don't look like a saw? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your family Jerry!!
> 
> 
> About the same here......sunny but going towards overcast....high, thin clouds.....dusting this afternoon/evening right along the coast......
> 
> We havent started presents either....we usually stretch it out all day with graising between...gonna do stockins soon then go get an apple for ol Hoss...fresh water, a little mucking, fresh straw and a bale of hay...pint+ of his favortie grain mix...then Brunch and presents for us humans and dogs!!



Very nice to hear from you this morning,Robin. Thank you and I hope and yours have a Merry Christmas as well. Sounds like you have a good day planned, our cat has started opening gifts whether they are his or not...LOL


----------



## farrell

Merry Christmas y'all!

Have a wonderful day with friends and family!


----------



## farrell

Ron..........answering your question from last night......it's the dreaded (according to robin) jred 450. Need to get tank vent, kill switch, choke, and carb kit!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I want to make sure the stuff I get in made it OK ! LOL Don't want to wait a month to find out its busted up !



Wouldn`t make any difference here with our PO, we just lucky that the stuff gets here at all. If its busted then just too bad, better try ne t time


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> don't look like a saw? :msp_rolleyes:



Electric? DON`T NEED NO SPARK,just needs steady current and a long cord....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

OL says to get my Slug arse moving ! LOL

May get time to check in before all the stuff starts happening ! LOL

You guys have a wonderful day if I don't get back till tonight!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Ron..........answering your question from last night......it's the dreaded (according to robin) jred 450. Need to get tank vent, kill switch, choke, and carb kit!



Get ready for a ,...flameing....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Ron..........answering your question from last night......it's the dreaded (according to robin) jred 450. Need to get tank vent, kill switch, choke, and carb kit!



I may have all that


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I may have all that



Sweet! Let me know!


----------



## jimdad07

Ordering my 268 parts today, p and c plus a clutch cover. I can't wait to have it running.


----------



## pioneerguy600

All the presents have been opened, it will take all this upcoming year to utilize most of them. Sorry,..Dan,..I didn`t get any chainsaws for Christmas, hope you didn`t get any lumps of coal so guess we don`t have to trade....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Ordering my 268 parts today, p and c plus a clutch cover. I can't wait to have it running.



Did you see the cheap ones we found last nite ??

one guy will take offers,and i won a kit ! 

cheap !


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Sweet! Let me know!



Need to know what carb you have so i can see if i have right kit.


----------



## AU_K2500

Santa was good to me this year. New carhart shirt, whiskey stones, and a oak workbench!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Whiskey stones?


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Need to know what carb you have so i can see if i have right kit.



They came with two diff carbs.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Santa was good to me this year. New carhart shirt, whiskey stones, and a oak workbench!



Work bench in big box !!

that meens OK to work on saws !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Whiskey stones?



Cubes of granite that you put in the freezer then in your sipping whiskey ....don't melt, therefore they don't dilute your whiskey.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Work bench in big box !!
> 
> that meens OK to work on saws !!



Yep. Better than the hollow core door on saw horses that I've grown accustomed to using.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Need to know what carb you have so i can see if i have right kit.



Has a tillitson......if you need the model I will get it when I get home!


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> Ron..........answering your question from last night......it's the dreaded (according to robin) jred 450. Need to get tank vent, kill switch, choke, and carb kit!



Kill switch????? It's got a permenant built in kill switch.....will work on it's own.....don't need you......just start it up and see!! You'll know when it activates....sudden slowing down of motor ending in a screech...there...all kilt....no need for a 'lectric type....they thought of almost everything on those saws...yeseree.... almost everything.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Kill switch????? It's got a permenant built in kill switch.....will work on it's own.....don't need you......just start it up and see!! You'll know when it activates....sudden slowing down of motor ending in a screech...there...all kilt....no need for a 'lectric type....they thought of almost everything on those saws...yeseree.... almost everything.



Been into the eggnog today Robin ??


----------



## jimdad07

Finally have all the parts ordered for the 268. Turning it into a 272xp with a nikasil p and c, new bearings, decomp, fuel line and a brand-new clutch cover. I have been dying to get this saw running for over a year.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Cubes of granite that you put in the freezer then in your sipping whiskey ....don't melt, therefore they don't dilute your whiskey.



Okay. I always have to hold my nose or I salivate and dilute it. 
Lol


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Okay. I always have to hold my nose or I salivate and dilute it.
> Lol



Lol, gotta go get a good bottle now. 

Gonna have to carry this damn workbench down to the garage in pieces. Put together the legs/base and drawers.....OL gave me permission. She says she knows I'll be down there a while! Lol, shes right. 

Gotta get the ham and cheese grits in the oven here soon . 

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Too bad I didn't know you guys a few years ago. A friends mom was bottling forum at Wild Turkey. In barrels at 160 proof. After the tasting from the pint. The rest would sneak home. 

160 Wild Turkey is smooth but takes your breath away.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Been into the eggnog today Robin ??





Nope..not yet...jus th facts...sir..... jus th facts......up here we call it "fair warning"...


----------



## jimdad07

All this talk of egg nog...time to pour a glass.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Finally have all the parts ordered for the 268. Turning it into a 272xp with a nikasil p and c, new bearings, decomp, fuel line and a brand-new clutch cover. I have been dying to get this saw running for over a year.



Seals ??


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Too bad I didn't know you guys a few years ago. A friends mom was bottling forum at Wild Turkey. In barrels at 160 proof. After the tasting from the pint. The rest would sneak home.
> 
> 160 Wild Turkey is smooth but takes your breath away.



Mmmmm , them empty whiskey barrels were never quite empty , 2 quarts of boiling hot water , put the bung back in and leave them in the sun for a week kicking them around often ......Swish LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Mmmmm , them empty whiskey barrels were never quite empty , 2 quarts of boiling hot water , put the bung back in and leave them in the sun for a week kicking them around often ......Swish LOL



You got it. Then strain thru coffee filters. $5 a barrel

We must have gone to different schools together. 

Wild Turkey was the J T S Brown distillery. Never heard of it?

Paul Newman in "The Hustler"


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Seals ??



Seals too. I found a complete kit on fleabay for $60 with free shipping. Hopefully it's a good setup, I have had good luck with this brand.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Seals too. I found a complete kit on fleabay for $60 with free shipping. Hopefully it's a good setup, I have had good luck with this brand.



Make sure you get the oring that orings the oil pump to the case too....not standard...must come from Husky...if yours is the two piece ign you'll need another for the flywheel side too....seal fits in a carrier that orings to the case.....one piece ign you don't need the oring for the flywheel side.....seal goes right in the case..no carrier..


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Seals too. I found a complete kit on fleabay for $60 with free shipping. Hopefully it's a good setup, I have had good luck with this brand.



p&c and seals,bearings,etc.. ?? $60 and free shipping ??

give us a link !!


----------



## AU_K2500

just traded a homelite for 026 carb,muffler,gas and oil caps, top cover, and AF cover! sweet, no all i need is one of those kits like Ron has been looking at for 50-60 bucks, and Ill just use the stihl top end and save the AM top end.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Mmmmm , them empty whiskey barrels were never quite empty , 2 quarts of boiling hot water , put the bung back in and leave them in the sun for a week kicking them around often ......Swish LOL



Newfoundland, Screech.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> just traded a homelite for 026 carb,muffler,gas and oil caps, top cover, and AF cover! sweet, no all i need is one of those kits like Ron has been looking at for 50-60 bucks, and Ill just use the stihl top end and save the AM top end.



Nikasil 44mm Cylinder Piston Gasket Oil Seal for Stihl 026 MS260 026 Pro New | eBay

Offer them $40 ..


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Nikasil 44mm Cylinder Piston Gasket Oil Seal for Stihl 026 MS260 026 Pro New | eBay
> 
> Offer them $40 ..



There's no best offer option.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> There's no best offer option.



Look CLOSER . " make offer " ..


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> There's no best offer option.



There is on my 'puter......you having electron issues again???


----------



## dancan

Must be the grits he ate , affecting the eyesight .


----------



## dancan

A few guys musta gotten some new saws 'cause there's some Poolons and Huuskeez for sale in the local ads , probably "Just needs a tune up" saws .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> There is on my 'puter......you having electron issues again???



GOTTA be the eggnog !!

I know your out of Kieths !

maybe it's the holiday ??

last couple days you been acting very " canmedian " ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Looked at it on my phone. Layout is very different. Will look again. 

Anybody bought nikasil before? Hongkong seems iffy.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Must be the grits he ate , affecting the eyesight .



You think he really eats grits ??

no living mamal eats them !!
that i know of ??

seen a guy once used grits for bear bait,,no takers..


----------



## AU_K2500

I LOVE grits. 

Found the offer button. Can you make a second offer if first is declined?


----------



## AU_K2500

Only problem is I'd have to get a different top cover. Mine doesn't have the decomp button.


----------



## dancan

Plug the decomp , no hole needed .


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> GOTTA be the eggnog !!
> 
> I know your out of Kieths !
> 
> maybe it's the holiday ??
> 
> last couple days you been acting very " canmedian " ??



No Nog......might not be so sour if I had some......just calling 'em as they come...and they been coming along frequently....kill switch.... pfffft......you want it to stop and it ain't done so yet by itself.....baseball bat works good....and not one of them metal ones either....a good whack right where the kill switch should be will usually shut 'em right off.......first time I ever heard anyone complain about a killl switch on one of them POS impersonators....not one of their weak points......


Alright....Im headed for the Nog now....BRB!!!


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Looked at it on my phone. Layout is very different. Will look again.
> 
> Anybody bought nikasil before? Hongkong seems iffy.



Ahhh that may well be the problem..."make offer".. is there....I agree on the iffy.....nikasil is what the finest bores are coated with.....not sure about Hong kong nikasil though...been an awful lot of threads on here lately about some of these....a gamble..if you win you get a lot for a very reasonable price....if you lose....you're just tossing time and money out the window..personally I 'm more of used OEM cyl and a Meteor piston if needed..haven't had a failure with that combo so far.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ahhh that may well be the problem..."make offer".. is there....I agree on the iffy.....nikasil is what the finest bores are coated with.....not sure about Hong kong nikasil though...been an awful lot of threads on here lately about some of these....a gamble..if you win you get a lot for a very reasonable price....if you lose....you're just tossing time and money out the window..personally I 'm more of used OEM cyl and a Meteor piston if needed..haven't had a failure with that combo so far.



Those cylinders have the worst rep out there. Just Google ,Huztl.


----------



## Cantdog

Ahhhhhhh...There.....mmmmmm.......A nice tall glass of ice cold Nog with a liberal splash of nutmeg floating on top......and enough ruhm to make your eyes water when you take a sip....now where wus I.......oh ayah was talking about those Jonsereds impersonators....last thought of a backward child if ever there was one....we nicknamed 'em "Toasters".......but when they did.... the name changed and they became "Fliers".....not unlike that steel you banished the other day Ron..how'm I doin now???


----------



## jimdad07

I did get the hutzl kit. I'll be checking out the castings pretty closely on this stuff. Hopefully it works out. I love budget chainsaw repair. This one will stay with me so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> I did get the hutzl kit. I'll be checking out the castings pretty closely on this stuff. Hopefully it works out. I love budget chainsaw repair. This one will stay with me so I'm not too worried about it.



Good luck Jim....we will be wanting to follow along and see how it works out for you.....lots a pics please.....I gotta ask though...what is wrong with your cyl on the 268? Is it a Gillardoni or a Mahle??


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I did get the hutzl kit. I'll be checking out the castings pretty closely on this stuff. Hopefully it works out. I love budget chainsaw repair. This one will stay with me so I'm not too worried about it.



The out of round ones will give you fits trying to figger out what is going on inside them.


----------



## caleath

Merry Christmas Slackers


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Merry Christmas Slackers



Same back atcha big guy.


----------



## Cantdog

caleath said:


> Merry Christmas Slackers




Merry Christmas Cliff...good to see you show up now and then!!


----------



## dancan

Merry Christmas Cliff !


China NaKaSil = Poolan/Huuskee


----------



## caleath

Yep were good...just watching it snow...in Texas on Christmas....


----------



## AU_K2500

caleath said:


> Yep were good...just watching it snow...in Texas on Christmas....



Us too......crazy! Its actually sticking. Well sorta


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Good luck Jim....we will be wanting to follow along and see how it works out for you.....lots a pics please.....I gotta ask though...what is wrong with your cyl on the 268? Is it a Gillardoni or a Mahle??



It is a mahle with a big gouge out of it on the exhaust side. I got some Christmas cash so if I want this one to run I have to go budget. This will get me running for now I hope to at least see how I like the saw. Most of my spare cash goes to the wife and kids.


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Yep were good...just watching it snow...in Texas on Christmas....


merry Christmas cliff.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> It is a mahle with a big gouge out of it on the exhaust side. I got some Christmas cash so if I want this one to run I have to go budget. This will get me running for now I hope to at least see how I like the saw. Most of my spare cash goes to the wife and kids.



Jim,,those kit's are as good as any,,as good as a stock steal anyway..

i have used several and if you dont like the casting take a grinder or dremmel and clean them up a tad,,not like it makes THAT big a diff when all is done..
compare measurments to an original and grind to that if you want,,save your self 5X the cost of new..
i dont play with used oem,somebody else's junk.already 1/2 worn out.give me new AM and i'm happy.. 
Check ring end gap,and go fer it..
All that matters is where the rings run and the bottom of the piston hit's..
the rest is minor..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those cylinders have the worst rep out there. Just Google ,Huztl.



I did..

do i have to go past page 5 on google ??

all i have found is some reviews by some anal freaks on this site that can find anything to complain about..


----------



## jimdad07

I googled it too, seemed to be a mixed bag but not terrible. I'll give them a good country try, I bet I like the saw too. After this one I'll have to hit that 266xp, might be able to do it this winter if these kits work out ok. I have to start getting Jred 920 parts together, that is another one that I really want to get running. By that time I should have an 088 carcass in hand to start scabbing parts for.


----------



## roncoinc

theres simmslumber66 again sandbagging !! 
speak up man !!


----------



## tbone75

Dang you guys is gabby today ! :msp_thumbsup:\

To much of everything today! Eating and running,rush here there and everywhere!

Its all over now , time to rerax !


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like were getting hit tonight and tomorrow, 6" to 8" of snow , this sucks ! Adam & Rob could get nailed real hard? 1' to 2' over that way !


----------



## RandyMac

Had a moderate gale today.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Had a moderate gale today.



You really need to stop sending all that crappy weather over here ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Dang you guys pack it in for the night already?


----------



## roncoinc

Got a couple parts pulled for Adam..










Adam,,you can order original tank vent or make your own,easy..
you need the tillotson DG-1HK kit for that carb,epay,less than $8 delivered.
i dont have one of those kits,should order a couple i guess to have on hand.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dang you guys pack it in for the night already?



They all had to much EGG NOG !!


----------



## roncoinc

Was thinking...hhhmmm,,Marky and homie 750 spikes ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

How ya doing John ???


----------



## Stihl 041S

Have a good day Ron ????


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like were getting hit tonight and tomorrow, 6" to 8" of snow , this sucks ! Adam & Rob could get nailed real hard? 1' to 2' over that way !



They are calling for snow from Texas to Maine. Geeze I don't think I have ever seen a stretch of snow for that long.


----------



## sefh3

Evening everyone.
MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! 
I hope everyone had a wonderful time with their families today. I was blessed to spend it with mine today.


----------



## sefh3

Thankfully I have the rest of the week off of work. Snow plow is hooked up to the truck All ready to go. Fuel tank is full and thermos is on the counter ready to go.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Supposed to start here tomorrow evening.


----------



## tbone75

hey guys ! 

Glad to see you all didn't have too much nog ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

No nog tonight. Maybe tomorrow while watching the snow.


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> Supposed to start here tomorrow evening.



We'll keep you posted. Starting in the am here.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> No nog tonight. Maybe tomorrow while watching the snow.



I haven't had any Nog in a long time ! My Dad use to make it,very good stuff !


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Have a good day Ron ????



No,,but i kept busy..'
got a LOT done..'
three loads laundry,dishes.
pulled saw parts.
looked for parts.
looking for parts,etc.
made the day go by.

and you ??


----------



## tbone75

I hope to be able to do something in the shop tomorrow. Not moving much right now, bit of a rough day for a Slug. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Uncle Rob,,you wuz askin what loctite you sent,went and looked,,..2047
for big stuff it sez,but i been using it on everything ??


----------



## tbone75

Get anything off the bay today Ron?


----------



## tbone75

Only thing I know is,blue if you need to take it back apart,red if you want it to stay put ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> They are calling for snow from Texas to Maine. Geeze I don't think I have ever seen a stretch of snow for that long.




Not so bad if you live on the coast..

" . A change to plain rain is possible during the morning within a few miles of the coast.

Read more: Text forecast - New Hampshire weather forecast - WMUR News 9 "


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Thankfully I have the rest of the week off of work. Snow plow is hooked up to the truck All ready to go. Fuel tank is full and thermos is on the counter ready to go.



AAARRRGGGHHHH !!! 

gotta put plow on truck tomorrow.

note to self:,, put plow on truck and get gas


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> No,,but i kept busy..'
> got a LOT done..'
> three loads laundry,dishes.
> pulled saw parts.
> looked for parts.
> looking for parts,etc.
> made the day go by.
> 
> and you ??



Left leg from the knee down is numb so just taking meds for pain till the MRI on Friday. 

Lined up saw tooling and projects. 

Home alone was nice.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Get anything off the bay today Ron?



I looked,didnt see anything,,days not over 
is best day today,and new years.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Uncle Rob,,you wuz askin what loctite you sent,went and looked,,..2047
> for big stuff it sez,but i been using it on everything ??



Thanks Ron. Want to keep you with what you need.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Get anything off the bay today Ron?



Oh,,gotta tell ya..
that cable i got,150ft for the cams,had problems with it,to cheap,sucks,replaced it with real cable and new cam works fine !!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Left leg from the knee down is numb so just taking meds for pain till the MRI on Friday.
> 
> Lined up saw tooling and projects.
> 
> Home alone was nice.



While yur down can i kick ya ???


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Spmarky,,,here what the inside spike looks like  

Husqvarna 395XP 395 394 Inside Dog Spike w Screws | eBay


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey Spmarky,,,here what the inside spike looks like
> 
> Husqvarna 395XP 395 394 Inside Dog Spike w Screws | eBay



I will dig out this other 394 to see if it has spikes?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> While yur down can i kick ya ???



Fighting fair is stupid. When someone is down is the best time!!!!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> AAARRRGGGHHHH !!!
> 
> gotta put plow on truck tomorrow.
> 
> note to self:,, put plow on truck and get gas



That's why I spent a few hours tonight working on the truck. It's ready now.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh,,gotta tell ya..
> that cable i got,150ft for the cams,had problems with it,to cheap,sucks,replaced it with real cable and new cam works fine !!



Hope the ones I got work OK?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will dig out this other 394 to see if it has spikes?



The 395 i have has the outer spike,smaller one.
the 394 Jerremy sent me has AWSOME spikes !!'
inside and out..
would like the pair to match like the ones jerry sent me


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Fighting fair is stupid. When someone is down is the best time!!!!



Aint no rules in a street fight ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Fighting fair is stupid. When someone is down is the best time!!!!



OK,,,,....

how come you send JOHN all the good stuff ??

big heat shrink for handlebars.
Lot's of GOOD assorted drill bits..

what he ever give you "???

good seaweed ?? huh ?? huh ??

send JOHN all the good stuff ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The 395 i have has the outer spike,smaller one.
> the 394 Jerremy sent me has AWSOME spikes !!'
> inside and out..
> would like the pair to match like the ones jerry sent me



Well...............Lets get some copies !

Hey Sparky ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> That's why I spent a few hours tonight working on the truck. It's ready now.



My truck is ready,,used it satday to get 288 bf lumber.
just dont member whats left for gas.
hooking up plow MAY take 10 min,,most of that pulling it out from where i dropped it !! LOl !!


----------



## sefh3

John make sure you get enough wood in. Looks like your going to get hit harder with this storm than we are.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,,,,....
> 
> how come you send JOHN all the good stuff ??
> 
> big heat shrink for handlebars.
> Lot's of GOOD assorted drill bits..
> 
> what he ever give you "???
> 
> good seaweed ?? huh ?? huh ??
> 
> send JOHN all the good stuff ! :msp_sneaky:



Whiner !!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> My truck is ready,,used it satday to get 288 bf lumber.
> just dont member whats left for gas.
> hooking up plow MAY take 10 min,,most of that pulling it out from where i dropped it !! LOl !!



It took me a bit longer. I hook it up then fixed the PCV valve. Found the old valve and hose blew off. New one on and it's good to go.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John make sure you get enough wood in. Looks like your going to get hit harder with this storm than we are.



All set ! Got enough inside for a month!

I am right on the edge of 6" to 12" LOL So who knows what I will get?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hope the ones I got work OK?



How long are they ??

ran mine next to a power line,they so cheap that probly didnt help.
when IR switch on at dark cam would die.
like power wire not enuf to supply cam at that length.
mine was 150 ft.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> OK,,,,....
> 
> how come you send JOHN all the good stuff ??
> 
> big heat shrink for handlebars.
> Lot's of GOOD assorted drill bits..
> 
> what he ever give you "???
> 
> good seaweed ?? huh ?? huh ??
> 
> send JOHN all the good stuff ! :msp_sneaky:


Only sent John 3 drills. 

Thought I sent heat shrink with the flatware. 

That's why I have to go back and figure out what I sent folks. 

Now Robin asked for drills. Sent him some. 

And the list you emailed me was short. Almost nonexsistant. 

When I get back to work, I'll send it Smurff express. 

Army takes care of Army. 

Email in a few


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> It took me a bit longer. I hook it up then fixed the PCV valve. Found the old valve and hose blew off. New one on and it's good to go.



My neighbor is ready ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> whiner !! :d



slug !!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How long are they ??
> 
> ran mine next to a power line,they so cheap that probly didnt help.
> when IR switch on at dark cam would die.
> like power wire not enuf to supply cam at that length.
> mine was 150 ft.



100'


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Whiner !!



Finally got him wound up. 

Yippee!!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

I'm calling TIME (roncoinc reg TM)
Nite all!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> slug !!!!



Yea.....................So? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I'm calling TIME (roncoinc reg TM)
> Nite all!!!



Nite Scott ! Have fun in the snow ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Used up my $5 can of oven cleaner today..
those three pine pitch covered starter covers.
took em apart and pulled the handles and ropes..
sprayed a couple spots on the outside that needed it and turned them over.
the insides were CHIT !!
loosened the 1/2 in thick stuff with a screwdriver and hosed them down.
3 covers,,$5 to clean ,,worth it ??
well all i had to do was rinse,put in dishwasher and done..
thats $1.66 each to get spotless with NO work !! 
all i can say is the proof is in how they look,like NEW now ! 
no scraping,no rubbing,no fuss,no muss,spray,sit back,enjoy..
i used the heavy duty easy off that works on cold ovens..
i did it all outside in below freezing temps.
if parts were warmer may have been easier..or quicker..
i sprayed and let set for a couple hours or more..
you all saw tha dirty pix,,,heres the finished pix..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its all over for another year, been out with the wife and daughters to see Sky Fall. Been a really nice day. Who all is getting dumped on tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its all over for another year, been out with the wife and daughters to see Sky Fall. Been a really nice day. Who all is getting dumped on tomorrow.



Should start here any time now. Lots more tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its all over for another year, been out with the wife and daughters to see Sky Fall. Been a really nice day. Who all is getting dumped on tomorrow.



" dumped " on ??

thats pretty harsh..

how about blessed with fluffy white precipitation ???


----------



## RandyMac

sefh3 said:


> They are calling for snow from Texas to Maine. Geeze I don't think I have ever seen a stretch of snow for that long.



This is what you are dealing with. It was a dammed big storm.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Oh Ron. Most is part of the new Obama abuse. 

And send an email with what you need. 

Chainsaw wise. Small animals don't count.


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!

more saw stuff tomorrow..

then wait for Jerry to poke into his shed 

niteall..


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> This is what you are dealing with. It was a dammed big storm.



That is HUGE ! Could get nasty !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> more saw stuff tomorrow..
> 
> then wait for Jerry to poke into his shed
> 
> niteall..



Nite Ron



Think I will hit the sac too. Been a tough day! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> more saw stuff tomorrow..
> 
> then wait for Jerry to poke into his shed
> 
> niteall..



Night dear!!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> That is HUGE ! Could get nasty !



It was nasty here and continues to be. The front that went through today is a piker, shouldn't cause much trouble for you.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night John.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> It was nasty here and continues to be. The front that went through today is a piker, shouldn't cause much trouble for you.



Good ! This one were getting is enough! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Randy. Thanks for the report!!


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Good ! This one were getting is enough! LOL



The forecast shows a dryer trend coming up, that will help everyone. We are coming up on 80 inches of rain for the year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to be at the airport in 3.5 hrs time. Daughter flies back to Cali in the morning.

Time:


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to be at the airport in 3.5 hrs time. Daughter flies back to Cali in the morning.
> 
> Time:



So when are you draggin' yer sorry ass out here?


----------



## Stihl 041S

:msp_mellow:

Night all


----------



## dancan

And all through the nite there was nothing but zzzZZZlakness !!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> And all through the nite there was nothing but zzzZZZlakness !!!



Pretty much so........wut chu doin up?? Thought you had the week off??


----------



## dancan

Enjoyin' muh gift .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good weather, trip to airport went great, staff were even friendly...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> So when are you draggin' yer sorry ass out here?



It will be a spell now, net trip is to Jamaica in April so it will be after that. Seems like I just got back from Cali, took quite a while to get back my routine after BM.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Enjoyin' muh gift .



Sunshine in a rock...good gift.....if you have enough of them......


----------



## dancan

A friend of mine has a small wood/coal stove on his boat , he loves what a lump or two of coal does in the winter .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> A friend of mine has a small wood/coal stove on his boat , he loves what a lump or two of coal does in the winter .



FIL had a coal seam under his house, could just shovel the stuff up and toss it into the furnace. He dug down 20' before hitting more solid red rock, then started a drift.


----------



## Cantdog

Nice day here to start...supposed to go down hill and be real crappy tomorrow. Got to load the truck with cribbing and jacks this morning and get this stuff in the cellar of an old post and beam house that has suffered from post removal without much thought to support........want to get all the gear on site before the snow/rain hits. We are going to more than double the square footage of the place with new construction in the spring. The old part must be repaired/leveled/supported in preperation.....quite a bit of work.....need to add/replace some missing posts and beams to the second floor....the entire floor, framing and decking, in one section of the first floor must be removed and replaced.....it has already been rebuilt once (poorly) with 2X6 sistered to the original 3/4 round floor stringers which are long gone.....not worth fussing with......fire up the only quiet Mac chainsaw in the world ('lectric)and get it gone.... The saving grace is the whole house is on a real stout poured foundation...probably 40 yrs old...couldn't find a crack anywhere..


----------



## little possum

Mornin! Got like a week off! :0 Planned on sleepin in, sisters alarm on her old phone was goin off at 5, and she was at work! ugghhh Hope everybody had a good Christmas


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hi Zach!!!!


----------



## little possum

Hiya Rob. Raining here. May go to a chicken house to make a lil racket with my Christmas presents  Or go pick up a fourwheeler project. Need to work on the boat, and the tractors, and and and.


----------



## tbone75

Morning everyone, its a mess out there ! We are under a blizzard warning ! LOL Ice out there right now,changing to snow anytime now. They say we could get 1" to 2" an hour ! Wind will get to blowing to 35mph. This sucks !!
Last blizzard was 1978 , that was a total beach ! Didn't get out of the house for a week !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> ............ Didn't get out of the house for a week !



Sounds normal to me ..........


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning everyone, its a mess out there ! We are under a blizzard warning ! LOL Ice out there right now,changing to snow anytime now. They say we could get 1" to 2" an hour ! Wind will get to blowing to 35mph. This sucks !!
> Last blizzard was 1978 , that was a total beach ! Didn't get out of the house for a week !



You can have some quality inside time now


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You can have some quality inside time now



I need to go out today ! Need to mail stuff out ! But aint gonna happen today !


----------



## tbone75

I will dig out the 394 today,hope it has spikes? And see what it needs?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I need to go out today ! Need to mail stuff out ! But aint gonna happen today !



I have to go out and do the mail thing also.
nice and sunny here now,tomorrow will be diff.
mailing spikes to Spmarky for the 395.
pieces to Adam and schoot.


----------



## jimdad07

morning guys how's everybody today?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I have to go out and do the mail thing also.
> nice and sunny here now,tomorrow will be diff.
> mailing spikes to Spmarky for the 395.
> pieces to Adam and schoot.



Can't just scan the spikes?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Can't just scan the spikes?



Not flat.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> morning guys how's everybody today?



Not to bad , hows JimBob ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Not flat.



OK , Wonder if he can stihl make them?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> morning guys how's everybody today?



JimBob !!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Not to bad , hows JimBob ? LOL[/QUOT
> Not bad just wishing my parts would hurry up and get here . Trying to learn this new smart ass only get this feature on here that you can speak into the phone and it will type for you. also figured out that you don't need to buy Tampa talk to get into it in the forum, you can just hit cancel when it gives you the option.


----------



## roncoinc

JimBob,,,see the wonders of oven cleaner


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> JimBob !!


Good morning Ron. 9* here this morning.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> JimBob,,,see the wonders of oven cleaner



Amazing how good and easy that works !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Amazing how good and easy that works !



I would have thot it affect the plastic,specially the thinner softer white parts but not at all.

dont know why i didnt think of it years ago..
been using it on stheal painted metal parts but never thot of the plastic.
these covers were just SO bad i wasnt gona scape and fuss that much.
had three so i had nothing to lose by trying.

that and muratic acid and most cleaning covered


----------



## tbone75

Going to get this 268 running right today I think? It flooded out real easy,so I am pulling the carb off to check it out. Sure sounded good the little I had it running.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. 

Everybody talking about a week off.....pissing me off. Lol

Got the time off to take, but boss man says there needs to be people in the engineering dept. Plant is shut down this week, costing and customer service are gone, sales is gone. WTF am I supposed to do? Just me and the boss man. The other 4 guys in engineering all got to take off.....stupid. 

OK, that's my rant for the day! Lol.


----------



## tbone75

Raining ice out there now ! I got 25 gal. of gas for the generator sitting here,so I will be fine if the power goes out.


----------



## tbone75

You get any bargains last night Ron ?


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!

Off to town to get gas for the tractor........gonna need to blow snow from the sounds of it!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You get any bargains last night Ron ?



Saw plenty but didnt get any .

dont know what i NEED.

what i WANT is a diff story


----------



## sefh3

Morning all.
Just high cold winds here this morning. No snow yet but it's coming. Should be fun as long as we keep the power up. Generator is full and ready to go though just in case.


----------



## sefh3

Man just reading about another head on crash that killed a guy on Christmas eve. This is getting crazy. Of course the drunk going the wrong way survived.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Mornin all!
> 
> Off to town to get gas for the tractor........gonna need to blow snow from the sounds of it!



Parts in the mail today.

you need a tillotson DG-1HK kit for the carb,i dont have one.
less than $8 delivered.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin all!
> 
> Off to town to get gas for the tractor........gonna need to blow snow from the sounds of it!



Sure sounds like your gonna get nailed! 

Its putting down snow hard here now! 1"-2" an hour they say.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> JimBob,,,see the wonders of oven cleaner



WOW who whould of thought oven cleaner would do that to plastic. Thanks for the ideas Ron!!


----------



## roncoinc

John,,get the laptop hooked to the interweb yet ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Saw plenty but didnt get any .
> 
> dont know what i NEED.
> 
> what i WANT is a diff story



I know a few of then I want items ! LOL But I need to get some out of the way first ! Been making a little head way !
Got 16 for sale right now! LOL Need to put an ad on CL soon. This storm may sell a few? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> WOW who whould of thought oven cleaner would do that to plastic. Thanks for the ideas Ron!!



Did you see the "before" pix ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,get the laptop hooked to the interweb yet ??



Nope,got everything to do it now. Just got the bench cleaned off so I have a place to put it. LOL


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Did you see the "before" pix ??



Yes I did. I couldn't believe oven cleaner worked so good.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Did you see the "before" pix ??



Wow Ron, that is awesome! I saw the before pics and that is amazing. Did you heat the parts at all? I have to head out to Watertown today, I will pick some of that up. I hate working on dirty saws. I am going to have to split the case on that saw so I will clean everything top and bottom.


----------



## dancan

Ron , you were wrong , grits do have a use .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. 

Is there any GOOD stuff that I can send you. 

GOOD stuff is stuff that Ron wants/needs. Some imaginary drills. Mailed you 3 drills and Ron about a dozen or more. 

If you think of something, PLEASE let me know. 

We have to keep Ron happy, which means grumpy/ornery. 

Morning Ron!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Don't worry y'all...........I saved our thread from the bottom of page one!:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

What a mess out there ! Freezing rain to snow back to freezing rain,now its snowing again !

I haven't did chit so far today. Second pill is starting to help a little. maybe I can go get something done? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John.
> 
> Is there any GOOD stuff that I can send you.
> 
> GOOD stuff is stuff that Ron wants/needs. Some imaginary drills. Mailed you 3 drills and Ron about a dozen or more.
> 
> If you think of something, PLEASE let me know.
> 
> We have to keep Ron happy, which means grumpy/ornery.
> 
> Morning Ron!!!!!!!!!!



I will make a BIG list of stuff he would like you can send me ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Think I will go dig out the 394 !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I will make a BIG list of stuff he would like you can send me ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Thanks John. 

In fact Ron might make a list so he would have something to complain about!!!!

Hey Ron. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## jimdad07

10* outside, 75* inside. Just got back from getting a much bigger wood stove, this one is an old Army Cannon stove. It stands over 4' tall and the square base is about 2' x 2'. That ought to heat the shop.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> 10* outside, 75* inside. Just got back from getting a much bigger wood stove, this one is an old Army Cannon stove. It stands over 4' tall and the square base is about 2' x 2'. That ought to heat the shop.



Great. Get a good deal on it???


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> 10* outside, 75* inside. Just got back from getting a much bigger wood stove, this one is an old Army Cannon stove. It stands over 4' tall and the square base is about 2' x 2'. That ought to heat the shop.



You got a smarter than phone , where's the pic ?


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry !

Parts Lookup


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !
> 
> Parts Lookup



Shinny Red brick parts?


----------



## sefh3

Stihl snowing up here and winds gusting pretty good. Not alot of accumulation but I'm sure its coming.


----------



## tbone75

268 is ready to try out,aint going outside right now ! LOL

Dug the 394 out,good and bad news. Good news,don't need nothing for it ! Even have a new piston ! Why its not together?? LOL
Bad news, NO SPIKES on this one either !

The I dug out the 346,needs a couple things. But I should have everything? All I should need is the top end. Thought I had a 42mm or 44mm xp jug with it? No problem there tho,got a few laying here.Just have to get a piston for it. LOL Put a 45mm P&C on it for Scoot ! LOL

372 was in the same box with the 346.Looks like I need several parts for that one! Wrap handle,top end and clutch cover so far. Get it put together just to see how it compares to my ported 365? This will be my first 372 !

Already have the 2065 J-Red with the BB kit on it ! I really like it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Stihl snowing up here and winds gusting pretty good. Not alot of accumulation but I'm sure its coming.



Stihl snowing here ! Wind is picking up like they said it would too! 35 mph. they say? That will make all this chit a bigger mess! Don't know how much we have so far?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> 268 is ready to try out,aint going outside right now ! LOL
> 
> Dug the 394 out,good and bad news. Good news,don't need nothing for it ! Even have a new piston ! Why its not together?? LOL
> Bad news, NO SPIKES on this one either !
> 
> The I dug out the 346,needs a couple things. But I should have everything? All I should need is the top end. Thought I had a 42mm or 44mm xp jug with it? No problem there tho,got a few laying here.Just have to get a piston for it. LOL Put a 45mm P&C on it for Scoot ! LOL
> 
> 372 was in the same box with the 346.Looks like I need several parts for that one! Wrap handle,top end and clutch cover so far. Get it put together just to see how it compares to my ported 365? This will be my first 372 !
> 
> Already have the 2065 J-Red with the BB kit on it ! I really like it ! LOL




You have a SERIOUS problem......just saying. Lol.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You have a SERIOUS problem......just saying. Lol.



Yep ! ................................... Need MORE ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !
> 
> Parts Lookup



Doesn`t work!


----------



## dancan




----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


>



Did you try it.?


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


>



Well 

Here , lets try it this way ,

View attachment 269769



View attachment 269770


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you try it.?



I did , says page doesn't exist ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well
> 
> Here , lets try it this way ,
> 
> View attachment 269769
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 269770



I have the parts numbers you need, 22128 85330,...22104 85310,...22100 85260,...22122 85270,..22122 85240 and a filter 22115 85401. 

The parts lookup is not working for me.


----------



## tbone75

One thing I didn't see before on this 394,it was a full wrap,till someone trimmed it off? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> One thing I didn't see before on this 394,it was a full wrap,till someone trimmed it off? LOL



LOL,..I have seen a few of them done like that.


----------



## dancan

The original part numbers have changed up ti the V series part numbers on the list , they work .


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Great. Get a good deal on it???



It was free. I love that word. Give me a minute and I'll get a pic.


----------



## roncoinc

John,,i sent Sparky a set of 394 spikes today,,priority mail !!

talk nice to him


----------



## roncoinc

Speaking of Spmarky,,no box today ??

usps .. :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,i sent Sparky a set of 394 spikes today,,priority mail !!
> 
> talk nice to him



He is being MEEN ! He said I have a problem! :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..I have seen a few of them done like that.



Guess it would be better for stumpin ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He is being MEEN ! He said I have a problem! :msp_confused:



You are beyond that!...LOL


----------



## tbone75

That Northwood is fast ! Got my rings and seals for the 192s today !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are beyond that!...LOL



He did say SERIOUS ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are beyond that!...LOL



Your WAY WORSE than me !! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

Its all you guys fault I am this way ! Jerry being #1 ! Ron is #2 ! Scoot is #3 ! Marc is #4 ! Plus many more on here helped !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> He is being MEEN ! He said I have a problem! :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Guess it would be better for stumpin ? LOL



they do that to get at the back bar nut .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Danged Ol MEEN AZZ Smurf ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> they do that to get at the back bar nut .



OK , have to look at the other one.It stihl has the full wrap. Stihl haven't started it ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Speaking of Spmarky,,no box today ??
> 
> usps .. :msp_mad:



Box came in today! theyre starting to hate me in the office. 

Thank you sir, check your email in a minute.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your WAY WORSE than me !! :msp_ohmy:



:msp_tongue:....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I bet that is Ron with the salt shaker ! MEEN Smurf ! 


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

See , I'm nice .


----------



## dancan

I even helped a buyer and seller get together today .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I even helped a buyer and seller get together today .



Mad Dog CRUSHER McGee!!!


----------



## Jeff Lary

*Hello all from Central Maine*

I have been reading through tha Partner thread and gleening all the info I can. I asked a question to Roconic (sp ) and when he answered he also invited me to stop by this thread and say hi. 
Well we are in for 18 feet of snow and 450 mph winds according to the local weather probably all suffocate up ,buried alive and all. Most likely end up with 2" of wet snow and a slight breeze.The wood stove is warm and I have 3 saws that that need the circle clips changed out ( I have the golf ones in now I guess they can be a weak link ) so thats what i will putter on tomorrow and stay out of the weather. Jeff


----------



## tbone75

Jeff Lary said:


> I have been reading through tha Partner thread and gleening all the info I can. I asked a question to Roconic (sp ) and when he answered he also invited me to stop by this thread and say hi.
> Well we are in for 18 feet of snow and 450 mph winds according to the local weather probably all suffocate up ,buried alive and all. Most likely end up with 2" of wet snow and a slight breeze.The wood stove is warm and I have 3 saws that that need the circle clips changed out ( I have the golf ones in now I guess they can be a weak link ) so thats what i will putter on tomorrow and stay out of the weather. Jeff



You on top a mountain? LOL


----------



## dancan

If you get snowed in I'm sure the PitBull can go get you out with Hoss but it may take a while .........Long while , but Hey , Ron's got a plow ......


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> If you get snowed in I'm sure the PitBull can go get you out with Hoss but it may take a while .........Long while , but Hey , Ron's got a plow ......



Robin lives closer !!


----------



## roncoinc

Jeff Lary said:


> I have been reading through tha Partner thread and gleening all the info I can. I asked a question to Roconic (sp ) and when he answered he also invited me to stop by this thread and say hi.
> Well we are in for 18 feet of snow and 450 mph winds according to the local weather probably all suffocate up ,buried alive and all. Most likely end up with 2" of wet snow and a slight breeze.The wood stove is warm and I have 3 saws that that need the circle clips changed out ( I have the golf ones in now I guess they can be a weak link ) so thats what i will putter on tomorrow and stay out of the weather. Jeff



Hi Jeff !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If you get snowed in I'm sure the PitBull can go get you out with Hoss but it may take a while .........Long while , but Hey , Ron's got a plow ......



Where is the Pit Bull tonight?


----------



## Stem450Husky

Happy back to work day!

now that I'm back at work I can contribute my $ .02 more. Got a call monday that my oiler control bolt came in, also Rob #1 texted me saying our full wrap handles from Madsen's showed up, so I took a little trip up to his house and picked that up. Now just to pick the control bolt up tomorrow and hopefully get some longer screws for the lower handle mount while I'm out.

Hope you all had a nice Christmas!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Where is the Pit Bull tonight?



Worn out from jacking up that old house.


----------



## Jeff Lary

tbone75 said:


> You on top a mountain? LOL



Nope kind of a boring little gully really.
I just kind of get tired of all the snow storm hype on tv after a while. I used to Plow for the M.D.O.T. for 14 years and I've heard it all, almost. Used to have to kind of live my life based on a weather forcast. Not any more though and dont miss it a lick !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Worn out from jacking up that old house.



Yes that would sure do it !


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> Happy back to work day!
> 
> now that I'm back at work I can contribute my $ .02 more. Got a call monday that my oiler control bolt came in, also Rob #1 texted me saying our full wrap handles from Madsen's showed up, so I took a little trip up to his house and picked that up. Now just to pick the control bolt up tomorrow and hopefully get some longer screws for the lower handle mount while I'm out.
> 
> Hope you all had a nice Christmas!



Sure did ! Hope you did too !

Hows #1 holding up?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes that would sure do it !



Just carrying in all that ,blocking is enough to wear one out then there is the handling of the bottle jacks and plates.


----------



## tbone75

Jeff Lary said:


> Nope kind of a boring little gully really.
> I just kind of get tired of all the snow storm hype on tv after a while. I used to Plow for the M.D.O.T. for 14 years and I've heard it all, almost. Used to have to kind of live my life based on a weather forcast. Not any more though and dont miss it a lick !!



Don't think I would like all them long winter hours ! Never did like sitting around waiting to see what would happen. LOL


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> Sure did ! Hope you did too !
> 
> Hows #1 holding up?



Indeed, it was a good one.

He's doing alright. Not walking the best but gets around on his own but cant stand too long. He gets an MRI on Friday.


----------



## Cantdog

Jeff Lary said:


> Nope kind of a boring little gully really.
> I just kind of get tired of all the snow storm hype on tv after a while. I used to Plow for the M.D.O.T. for 14 years and I've heard it all, almost. Used to have to kind of live my life based on a weather forcast. Not any more though and dont miss it a lick !!



You ain't that fella they call "Mailbox" are ya???


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just carrying in all that ,blocking is enough to wear one out then there is the handling of the bottle jacks and plates.



I know a little about that,setting up them dang oil rigs way back when! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> Indeed, it was a good one.
> 
> He's doing alright. Not walking the best but gets around on his own but cant stand too long. He gets an MRI on Friday.



Ron wants someone to kick him while hes down. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know a little about that,setting up them dang oil rigs way back when! LOL



I did wayyyy tooo much of it, anyone asks about me doing it nowadays, I say don`t know nuthing about it....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I did wayyyy tooo much of it, anyone asks about me doing it nowadays, I say don`t know nuthing about it....LOL



I don't ever want to step foot on a oil rig again ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't ever want to step foot on a oil rig again ! LOL



I beam and rollers, roller trucks and blocking,...everything heavy and full of mud....yuckk!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I beam and rollers, roller trucks and blocking,...everything heavy and full of mud....yuckk!



The mud made it so much worse ! And we always had mud ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The mud made it so much worse ! And we always had mud ! LOL



Don`t get me started on rig mats......:angry2:


----------



## Cantdog

Didn't actually get to jacking today........lugged a rounded pickup load of 4' 6X6 PT down cellar......cleared all sorts of stuff out of the way.....old discontinued plumbing, wiring, hot air ducts..spider webs..etc. Set up four 6' tall cribbworks. Set up a rotary laser in the cellar and also on the first floor and mapped out the diferences between the levels at all the lift points...made a plan of how high each jack will have to lift. Went to the local sawmill and picked up a few 18' 6X6 spruce to cut into posts and headers....returned to shop and loaded Dave's pickup with enough blocking to make 2 more cribbworks for the first floor to second floor lift....did Hoss for the night...came home and caught up on my reading had one tall green can and woke up sitting next to the livingroom stove a few minutes ago....LOL!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Oh.... and just so everyone remembers this is a chainsaw thread.........used my mighty, super quiet, Mac to cut in a couple temp posts too.....LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Didn't actually get to jacking today........lugged a rounded pickup load of 4' 6X6 PT down cellar......cleared all sorts of stuff out of the way.....old discontinued plumbing, wiring, hot air ducts..spider webs..etc. Set up four 6' tall cribbworks. Set up a rotary laser in the cellar and also on the first floor and mapped out the diferences between the levels at all the lift points...made a plan of how high each jack will have to lift. Went to the local sawmill and picked up a few 18' 6X6 spruce to cut into posts and headers....returned to shop and loaded Dave's pickup with enough blocking to make 2 more cribbworks for the first floor to second floor lift....did Hoss for the night...came home and caught up on my reading had one tall green can and woke up sitting next to the livingroom stove a few minutes ago....LOL!!!!



Rough day on the Pit Bull ! And many more to go !

Good luck !


----------



## sefh3

Evening all.
Stihl snowing. No shop work today. I did get some starter rope in today.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh.... and just so everyone remembers this is a chainsaw thread.........used my mighty, super quiet, Mac to cut in a couple temp posts too.....LOL!!



Not sure I would call that a saw? :hmm3grin2orange:

I guess it cuts,so maybe? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all.
> Stihl snowing. No shop work today. I did get some starter rope in today.



Knew I forgot something I wanted to order ! :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not sure I would call that a saw? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I guess it cuts,so maybe? :hmm3grin2orange:



Got a chain, turns and cuts wood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What`s a Jonsered 610,...smaller version of a 620?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Rough day on the Pit Bull ! And many more to go !
> 
> Good luck !



Not to bad.......probably wasted more energy worrying if I was getting the Flu from my daughter....I ain't gotts time to be sick....

This shouldn't be more than a week or so.....pretty straight forward and not to much timber to replace...mostly vertical posts that are missing due to idiots thinking they weren't necessary.......we can stand up.... even Dave 6'-5!!".....it's dry and warm....no mud.....piece o' cake.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got a chain, turns and cuts wood.



Bet a Poolin would kick its arse ! LOL


----------



## dancan

I'd bet the top part of the 7 is still in the woods LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Not to bad.......probably wasted more energy worrying if I was getting the Flu from my daughter....I ain't gotts time to be sick....
> 
> This shouldn't be more than a week or so.....pretty straight forward and not to much timber to replace...mostly vertical posts that are missing due to idiots thinking they weren't necessary.......we can stand up.... even Dave 6'-5!!".....it's dry and warm....no mud.....piece o' cake.....



Warm and dry this time of year ! Good as it gets ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Not sure I would call that a saw? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I guess it cuts,so maybe? :hmm3grin2orange:



Come on!!!.....says "Chainsaw" right on the side.......just before where to cord plugs in.....LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> ....piece o' cake.....



I've never heard a contractor say that when it came to raising a house .


----------



## jimdad07

http://i836.photobucket.com/albums/zz284/jimdad07/100MEDIA_IMAG0006.jpg?t=1356568281

Here's the new wood stove. It's rusty but very solid, no cracks and so on. My FIL gave it to me, it was sitting in his garage for years. Back out to put the snow cannon on one of the old Gravelys.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> What`s a Jonsered 610,...smaller version of a 620?



Never was either of those numbers...601, 60,62, 621, 625, 630, 66E, 670 is what you have to choose from in the numbers that start with 6 ....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I've never heard a contractor say that when it came to raising a house .



Oh well....that's probably cause you was payin....big job then....really big job.....LOL!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Raining hard, but falling straight down, seems odd.


----------



## Cantdog

Geeeze......I must scared Ron's buddy Jeff off with my "Mailbox" question....LOL!!!! He didn't even have a comeback...... Perhaps he did not appreciate my humor....fully....or maybe he did not find it humorous AT all....LOL!!! Wus jus kiddin...breakin th ice....I don't even live on a state road...


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Raining hard, but falling straight down, seems odd.



Very odd for out there ! No wind blowing?


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Very odd for out there ! No wind blowing?



No wind, 46 degrees. Good news, looks dry toward the weekend, we could use a break.


----------



## dancan

Couldn't find any Devils Cut , just plain ole Beam 'round here  .


----------



## AU_K2500

Two new saws on the bench! Both have compression and Spark!!!!


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas!

Found a puppy today that the wife and I like! Gonna go pick it up Friday morning before work! Three hour drive one way!

Be nice to have a dog again!


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Two new saws on the bench! Both have compression and Spark!!!!



Spark , for how long ???


We just got a 60 mph Soweaster warning pop up for tomorrow night .


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Two new saws on the bench! Both have compression and Spark!!!!



PIX or it didnt happen !! 

LOL !!!


----------



## roncoinc

*Poll*

Should i share the plastic cleaner with " out there " ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> PIX or it didnt happen !!
> LOL !!!


Pics later. Did you check your email? 



roncoinc said:


> Should i share the plastic cleaner with " out there " ??



No....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Should i share the plastic cleaner with " out there " ??



Better try it on Steel plastic first and see if that holds up as good as Hooski plastic.........."out there" would be pizzed if it turned steel plastic into a smokin' puddle...


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Pics later. Did you check your email?
> 
> 
> 
> No....




Yes i did,,embareassing 


NO ??
why not ??


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Two new saws on the bench! Both have compression and Spark!!!!



You know the rules ! Pix ??


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> Evening fellas!
> 
> Found a puppy today that the wife and I like! Gonna go pick it up Friday morning before work! Three hour drive one way!
> 
> Be nice to have a dog again!



What kind of dog??? Better not be a Red 450 breed.....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Better try it on Steel plastic first and see if that holds up as good as Hooski plastic.........."out there" would be pizzed if it turned steel plastic into a smokin' puddle...



GONNA TELL !!!! GONNA TELL !!!! 

creamsickle puddles !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> GONNA TELL !!!! GONNA TELL !!!!
> 
> creamsickle puddles !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!




Thought you might take that as a "Yes" vote


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Yes i did,,embareassing
> 
> 
> NO ??
> why not ??



Embarrassing? What is?


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> What kind of dog??? Better not be a Red 450 breed.....



Gettin a Great Pyrenees!

Was looking for a Saint Bernard but they were $600+ and a 12 hour round trip!


----------



## tbone75

Let the masses know Ron. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> Gettin a Great Pyrenees!
> 
> Was looking for a Saint Bernard but they were $600+ and a 12 hour round trip!




WOW!!! Going big!!! Friends had a pair for a long time.. Saintly ones are good too....farm I worked at as akid bred them.....had many...

Good luck...nothing as dedicated to it's owner as a good dog....


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> WOW!!! Going big!!! Friends had a pair for a long time.. Saintly ones are good too....farm I worked at as akid bred them.....had many...
> 
> Good luck...nothing as dedicated to it's owner as a good dog....



I won't own an ankle biter!

I like big dogs! Bigger the better!!!


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> I won't own an ankle biter!
> 
> I like big dogs! Bigger the better!!!



Well...I don't go that big....but I'm pretty lazy...ain't gonna bend over to pat my dog......LOL!!


----------



## jimdad07

baby it's cold outside...boy is it nice out here in the shop. The snow blower is on a gravely and it looks like a monstrosity.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> baby it's cold outside...boy is it nice out here in the shop. The snow blower is on a gravely and it looks like a monstrosity.



Hope you don't need it ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Hope you don't need it ! LOL



The whole setup is a full 8' long. The casters are very nice on the machine.


----------



## AU_K2500

These two saws are really nice! Both orange! Different brands.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> These two saws are really nice! Both orange! Different brands.



Nice pix !!
they look good


----------



## roncoinc

I posted " out there " ..

bet it dont go over good ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Nice pix !!
> they look good



Glad to know the link worked.....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> These two saws are really nice! Both orange! Different brands.



Where? :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Where? :msp_confused:




LOL !!!

sparky gottcha !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!
> 
> sparky gottcha !!



Guessed that after you said something. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Here's the Gravely with the blower on it, I think this machine ought to handle some snow. Almost hope we get a foot tonight just so I can try it out.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Here's the Gravely with the blower on it, I think this machine ought to handle some snow. Almost hope we get a foot tonight just so I can try it out.



Well you have fun !!

i go out,turn the key,come back in the house.
get a cup of coffee,go back to truck,turn on radio,sip coffee while pushing snow around nice and warm


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Well you have fun !!
> 
> i go out,turn the key,come back in the house.
> get a cup of coffee,go back to truck,turn on radio,sip coffee while pushing snow around nice and warm



Spoiled...rotten, of course I might just be a little jealous. My inlaws' driveway is over 800' long and my fil uses a Craftsman walk behind snowblower on it intsead of one of the many tractors we have kicking around. He hates snow banks, me, I just like outdoor power equipment.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Spoiled...rotten, of course I might just be a little jealous. My inlaws' driveway is over 800' long and my fil uses a Craftsman walk behind snowblower on it intsead of one of the many tractors we have kicking around. He hates snow banks, me, I just like outdoor power equipment.



Me too,,specially when powered by a fuel injected 350CI chevy motor !! LOL !!
my last one had remote starter,didnt put it in this one,should have..
at least this way i make boot prints to the truck and when i go back out i can wear my slippers


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Me too,,specially when powered by a fuel injected 350CI chevy motor !! LOL !!
> my last one had remote starter,didnt put it in this one,should have..
> at least this way i make boot prints to the truck and when i go back out i can wear my slippers



Spoiled Smurf ! :msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

Snowing !!

covered my truck with a tarp so i dont have to clean it off


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Snowing !!
> 
> covered my truck with a tarp so i dont have to clean it off



Smart ? Nah.............Spoiled Smurf ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## Cantdog

John........I guess I lied.......was positive I had extra original 49SP owners manuals.....only found one......but did find a copy and an original IPL from 1982..I get those in the mail to you as soon as I can.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John........I guess I lied.......was positive I had extra original 49SP owners manuals.....only found one......but did find a copy and an original IPL from 1982..I get those in the mail to you as soon as I can.....



No problem Robin. The IPL will be nice ! No great hurry .

Thanks !!


----------



## roncoinc

We gotta find an egg nog vaccine for robin,,get him back to normal


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> We gotta find an egg nog vaccine for robin,,get him back to normal



Not necessary...finished the batch tonight......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> No problem Robin. The IPL will be nice ! No great hurry .
> 
> Thanks !!




You'll get both...the IPL will be original but the owners manual will be a photo copy....same stuff/info/pics...just not as kewl........


----------



## roncoinc

SEE !! Jerry !!! SEE !!!

again i posted usefull info " out there " ..

the dead dog threads get more views !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Me too,,specially when powered by a fuel injected 350CI chevy motor !! LOL !!
> my last one had remote starter,didnt put it in this one,should have..
> at least this way i make boot prints to the truck and when i go back out i can wear my slippers



Let it snow;

[video]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-mDU_VZM8uUM/TVagviGNimI/AAAAAAAAJNM/gw8-uUuQnpU/s640/Christmas%25202010%2520284.jpg?gl=US[/video]

[video]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-5x9IwIC33SE/TVags_tuyqI/AAAAAAAAJM8/Zb9h16kUbP4/s640/Christmas%25202010%2520281.jpg?gl=US[/video]


----------



## jimdad07

Here it comes, the driveway is already starting to pile in, nothing like living in a field with all the drifting that comes with it. I bet I am buried by morning if it goes like this all night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> SEE !! Jerry !!! SEE !!!
> 
> again i posted usefull info " out there " ..
> 
> the dead dog threads get more views !!



You are not named,..Brad....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AArrgg,,,,,, sprocket for that 025 should be in tomorrow for the guy that put the 3/8 chain on the .325 sprocket and bar..

that made me remember he also brot a home owner homie i gotta look at 

hey !! he gave me a nice running 041,,non av,early i guess ??

got a new cleaning plan !! 

take saw,,squirt it down with oven cleaner then pressure washer !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Here it comes, the driveway is already starting to pile in, nothing like living in a field with all the drifting that comes with it. I bet I am buried by morning if it goes like this all night.



I think you might hit hard from what I can gather from the weather and news services. Been watching since yesterday cause my daughter was flying home today, she made it without any problems.


----------



## roncoinc

Snowing pretty good


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> SEE !! Jerry !!! SEE !!!
> 
> again i posted usefull info " out there " ..
> 
> the dead dog threads get more views !!



I looked for it?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think you might hit hard from what I can gather from the weather and news services. Been watching since yesterday cause my daughter was flying home today, she made it without any problems.



Calling for 10" to 12" over night. That's not too bad, just the drifting that I get here is crazy. A three or four inch dropping in wind will get me 3' drifts in the driveway.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I looked for it?



I just bumped it up some.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think you might hit hard from what I can gather from the weather and news services. Been watching since yesterday cause my daughter was flying home today, she made it without any problems.



I was wondering if she would get through the mess. Glad she did OK !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Snowing pretty good



They say its done here for now. For a couple days!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I looked for it?



Me to, left a little post also.


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,,i also use it for that nasty exhaust stain on stihls that have metal there..

now i know it's safe for husky plastic anyway 

going to test on steal plastic and jug's next..


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!

tm.reg.


----------



## jimdad07

i love jugs.:msp_wub:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I was wondering if she would get through the mess. Glad she did OK !



She was lucky,..left real early and got out of Philly before it got too bad, made it out to the West Coast and flew down to Tombstone Arizona. All without any delays.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,i also use it for that nasty exhaust stain on stihls that have metal there..
> 
> now i know it's safe for husky plastic anyway
> 
> going to test on steal plastic and jug's next..



Yes,..I have used it since I was a kid, on really dirty,gummy saws, even removes that exhaust staining above the bar mount pads on all saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Easy Off is great for removing carbon off the tops of aluminum pistons to.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Me to, left a little post also.



I left him a little something too !


----------



## jimdad07

Good night guys, I think I am going to be up pretty early clearing out the driveway.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Good night guys, I think I am going to be up pretty early clearing out the driveway.



Good night Jim,
Ron.


----------



## tbone75

Nite ya Ol Phart , Smurf !


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good night guys, I think I am going to be up pretty early clearing out the driveway.



Nite JimBob


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am going to calll time to, been a long day.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am going to calll time to, been a long day.



Nite Jerry


I better try for some sleep too.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nite Jerry
> 
> 
> I better try for some sleep too.



Night all. 

Good luck John !!!!!


----------



## dancan

I expected to hear a bunch of complaints 'bout movin' snow or wooden blocking , must be zzzZZZlakerzzz siesta time ??


----------



## tbone75

#2 Slacking Slug checking in !


----------



## dancan

You must be on "Atlantic" time today .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You must be on "Atlantic" time today .



Just the back is. LOL It wanted out of bed , NOW ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Was reading "Out There" , Ron posted 'bout Easy Off and his success , some said not to use it because of lye but many have been tooting how well "Purple" cleaner works for years :msp_confused:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slacker checkin in.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Was reading "Out There" , Ron posted 'bout Easy Off and his success , some said not to use it because of lye but many have been tooting how well "Purple" cleaner works for years :msp_confused:



I am sure going to use it !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Slacker checkin in.



Guess you took my crown ! Knocked me back to #2 Slacker! :msp_mad: Dan tried,but couldn't keep it ! You won't be able to keep it either !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Was reading "Out There" , Ron posted 'bout Easy Off and his success , some said not to use it because of lye but many have been tooting how well "Purple" cleaner works for years :msp_confused:



Purple power won't cut that stuff ! Plus it dulls the plastic bad,if you leave it on very long!


----------



## tbone75

I used oven cleaner on a SB aluminum intake once,turned it dark gray ! LOL So I just painted it black,paint sure stuck good !


----------



## tbone75

Think I will clean a jug up with it,then paint it with header paint just to see how it holds up?


----------



## tbone75

Got to figure out what saw to do today? Now I have parts for the 394,026 and the 192s ? Also need to dig out the 49sp to see what I need for it?
Got parts to put together a couple MS180s and a 025. Should have enough parts to put 3 Husky 350s together and a 346xp too! LOL And a 455 Husky.
Think I have parts to do up the J-Reds 80 & 192.
Got parts to put together a Echo 360T & 300 top handles.
There is also the 621 & a 2150 J-Reds.
Then there are the Pionners ,P62,P52 & Farmsaw. Maybe a P28?
At least one 064,044,046,026 x 2.
Can't even think about the many Dolmars !
Poulan 335 x 3 Craftsman 3300 x 3 too !

Just do one at a time ! LOL

Bet I forgot some? LOL

Yep 2 old C-9s to make one out of ! LOL

This is just the ones I think I have the parts for. LOL


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Got to figure out what saw to do today? Now I have parts for the 394,026 and the 192s ? Also need to dig out the 49sp to see what I need for it?
> Got parts to put together a couple MS180s and a 025. Should have enough parts to put 3 Husky 350s together and a 346xp too! LOL And a 455 Husky.
> Think I have parts to do up the J-Reds 80 & 192.
> Got parts to put together a Echo 360T & 300 top handles.
> There is also the 621 & a 2150 J-Reds.
> Then there are the Pionners ,P62,P52 & Farmsaw. Maybe a P28?
> At least one 064,044,046,026 x 2.
> Can't even think about the many Dolmars !
> 
> Just do one at a time ! LOL



sure a wordy son of a gun

tl;dr


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> sure a wordy son of a gun
> 
> tl;dr



Thinking out loud ! LOL

And a gabby azz ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Coming soon to a store near you .


----------



## dancan

New product logo so not to be confused with a common household product .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> New product logo so not to be confused with a common household product .



I will be keeping an eye out for it, what stores do you think will carry it?


----------



## Cantdog

Started snowing here about an hour ago......already been up and done Hoss...put under lock and key for the duration....he gets pretty sour about being shut in all day...but he get pretty sour about being wet and cold too....and like every other Hoss I've seen, will stand right out in the rain and snow rather than go inside by themselves BEFORE they get soaked.... Not enough snow to need to move yet and the blocking is already loaded aboard Dave's truck. Gotta go to the shop first thing and plane up a couple nine foot long 6X6's to replace 2 posts in the livingroom that removed from the eve wall.....that left only one cobbled up post in the whole 32 foot bearing wall!! EEK!! What makes it worse is there a 32 foot long addition whose roof lays up onto the main roof but at a much lower pitch.....on the north side..(spelled "Snow Catcher")..all held up by one off center doubled up 2X5...should be an interesting day...may get to use my Mighty Mac again ......TV says 12-20" inland..suppose to go to rain here and back to snow here on the coast....we seem to be right on the line between 3-6" and 6-12"......short side of 3-6" would not hurt my feelings any......it's headed up to visit Jerry and Dan next.....


----------



## farrell

Mornin boys and girls!

Dear lord John! I don't think you have enough yet! You better go get atleast three times that many!!:msp_tongue:

Need to blow snow when the wife gets home

Gotta go get a crate, dishes, food, collar and leash for the puppy too!

When I get some free time........can work on saws!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin boys and girls!
> 
> Dear lord John! I don't think you have enough yet! You better go get atleast three times that many!!:msp_tongue:
> 
> Need to blow snow when the wife gets home
> 
> Gotta go get a crate, dishes, food, collar and leash for the puppy too!
> 
> When I get some free time........can work on saws!



Don't worry , I have more ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas.

Dreamed about the two new saws on my bench. Both have spark AND compression! Its a wonderful sight.....wish you guys could.see it. 

Off to that W thing


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas.
> 
> Dreamed about the two new saws on my bench. Both have spark AND compression! Its a wonderful sight.....wish you guys could.see it.
> 
> Off to that W thing



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> New product logo so not to be confused with a common household product .





I like it !!


----------



## AU_K2500

View attachment 269932

View attachment 269933


Real beauts ain't they?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> View attachment 269932
> 
> View attachment 269933
> 
> 
> Real beauts ain't they?



Did they fall all apart in the box during shipping ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Did they fall all apart in the box during shipping ??



I guess so.....

Checked all the vitals, spark, piston, etc. Then pulled covers so I could clean everything.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I guess so.....
> 
> Checked all the vitals, spark, piston, etc. Then pulled covers so I could clean everything.



Intake boots on both most important.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> View attachment 269932
> 
> View attachment 269933
> 
> 
> Real beauts ain't they?



Do all Huskey's come with a 2lb brass hammer? If it doesn't run, smash it once?


----------



## sefh3

Morning everyone!!
Not too bad on the snow fall. Some areas around the house have 4' drifts while other areas I see grass.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Do all Huskey's come with a 2lb brass hammer? If it doesn't run, smash it once?



Thats an EEEchoooo,,,,..


----------



## Scooterbum

AU_K2500 said:


> I guess so.....
> 
> Checked all the vitals, spark, piston, etc. Then pulled covers so I could clean everything.



Need to spray some white on them...............


----------



## roncoinc

Seven inches snow so far.
no wind.

mix line is like two miles east of me and rain 5 miles !


----------



## sefh3

Do any of you guy have one of these or know of anyone that does? 
Amazon.com: Cadet Garage/Utility Heater - 4000 Watts, 240 Volts, Model# CGH402: Home Improvement
Just wondering how well they do. I need something for heat in the garage. Its connected to the house so everytime I fire the propane heater up the house stinks like it for days.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Do any of you guy have one of these or know of anyone that does?
> Amazon.com: Cadet Garage/Utility Heater - 4000 Watts, 240 Volts, Model# CGH402: Home Improvement
> Just wondering how well they do. I need something for heat in the garage. Its connected to the house so everytime I fire the propane heater up the house stinks like it for days.



Man,,that will make your lectric spin itself off the wall !! LOL !!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Man,,that will make your lectric spin itself off the wall !! LOL !!



That was my concern


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> That was my concern



Used mobil home oil furnace ??
Craiglist ?
nice thing about oil and forced hot air is is starts heating right away and when you shut it down it stops right away.
buy diesel by the 5 gal jug.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Seven inches snow so far.
> no wind.
> 
> mix line is like two miles east of me and rain 5 miles !



Sounds like you get to play with the snow plow. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to get the OL to pick me up some oven cleaner today,then I can work on that 455 Husky ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Snowing like a mother, got to use the machine. I better put the chins on it. 10" and still going.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Snowing like a mother, got to use the machine. I better put the chins on it. 10" and still going.



Syracuse got a foot 

glad you not still on Tug Hill !! ??


----------



## farrell

I just got in from blowin snow around! Tractor and blower did real good! Now I'm half froze!! Time for a hot shower!


----------



## Jeff Lary

sefh3 said:


> Do any of you guy have one of these or know of anyone that does?
> Amazon.com: Cadet Garage/Utility Heater - 4000 Watts, 240 Volts, Model# CGH402: Home Improvement
> Just wondering how well they do. I need something for heat in the garage. Its connected to the house so everytime I fire the propane heater up the house stinks like it for days.



Well no I dont have that type of heater but I ues a wall mount non vented gas heater mine is an Ashley but they are all pretty much the same. We used them in our sleep in fish house and they work good no smell.
My shop is at the end of my wood shed and I have a 115,000 btu ready heater (salamander) heater with a thermostat.I plug that in first and it heats the shop in like 5 min. (10 x30) Then I start the wall mounted heater and it is quiet and warm for the rest of the time I am there.You can see this style heater in any harbor frieght magazine.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Syracuse got a foot
> 
> glad you not still on Tug Hill !! ??



We got 7" , a lot of it turned to rain and froze. Good thing it did,said it would have been over a foot !


----------



## roncoinc

John,,you go over all your 394/5 parts yet ??
i will need a few things if you got extra's ?


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,,no problem running that 395 without that bottom muffler brace on is there ??
just for testing purposes ??
find any other parts ?
or should i go and order a throttle cable ?


----------



## roncoinc

OL just opened top of woodstove to set something on the cook top 

made clam chowdah on it yestday,,mmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,........

sit inside on a snowy day cooking on the stove,,meens have to keep it going good so nice and toasty inside and smells good !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,you go over all your 394/5 parts yet ??
> i will need a few things if you got extra's ?



Sorry Ron I didn't get anything extra with it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,no problem running that 395 without that bottom muffler brace on is there ??
> just for testing purposes ??
> find any other parts ?
> or should i go and order a throttle cable ?



Don`t worry about the muffler bracket just for testing, I have not found a T cable so you better order one. Had a spare tank here but can`t find it, would have had a cable and rear handle inserts, it was fooked from being squished,maybe Dan buried it....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t worry about the muffler bracket just for testing, I have not found a T cable so you better order one. Had a spare tank here but can`t find it, would have had a cable and rear handle inserts, it was fooked from being squished,maybe Dan buried it....LOL



Tanks for looking


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like Robin should be getting rain soon,get rid of the white stuff !!


----------



## tbone75

I see Jeff lurking down there !

I read you make knives. Got any pics?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Going to get the OL to pick me up some oven cleaner today,then I can work on that 455 Husky ! LOL



Women ! Go to the store and get me a can of Pizz !





Hmmm , might have to rethink the name .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Tanks for looking



I will send the rest of the stuff off to you this week.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Women ! Go to the store and get me a can of Pizz !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm , might have to rethink the name .




Better than, chit off....LOL


----------



## Jeff Lary

View attachment 269962
View attachment 269963
View attachment 269964
View attachment 269965
View attachment 269966


tbone75 said:


> I see Jeff lurking down there !
> 
> I read you make knives. Got any pics?



Just to be sure are you talking to me? prolly so jus checking before I post a pic or two if I still remember how that is.


----------



## tbone75

Jeff Lary said:


> Just to be sure are you talking to me? prolly so jus checking before I post a pic or two if I still remember how that is.



Yep , talking to you. LOL

I did make some knives,just haven't the last couple years.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Women ! Go to the store and get me a can of Pizz !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm , might have to rethink the name .



My dad always called wd40 moose pizz? LOL


----------



## Jeff Lary

View attachment 269970


tbone75 said:


> Yep , talking to you. LOL
> 
> I did make some knives,just haven't the last couple years.



Couple more, I am making another one now I make a new one for eash deer season started about 7 years ago doing that.I am making a copy of one now that I made for a friend of mine 2 years ago it feels so good in your hand I wanted 1 for myself. View attachment 269967
View attachment 269968
View attachment 269969


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just starting to snow here now, got to get some things done up. BBL.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Yep , talking to you. LOL
> 
> I did make some knives,just haven't the last couple years.



Cough , Cough .......


----------



## tbone75

Jeff Lary said:


> View attachment 269970
> 
> 
> Couple more, I am making another one now I make a new one for eash deer season started about 7 years ago doing that.I am making a copy of one now that I made for a friend of mine 2 years ago it feels so good in your hand I wanted 1 for myself. View attachment 269967
> View attachment 269968
> View attachment 269969



Very nice ! I like that big one ! Wicked looking ! That sheath is very nice too!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Cough , Cough .......



I know Dan ! :msp_rolleyes:


I will try again sometime soon,maybe? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Here is some I kept. LOL I just use old files and grind them out.


----------



## jimdad07

Good day to be replacing a heat exchanger on a roof. Have a 33' extension ladder to reach this one, nice icy edge.


----------



## dancan

Better be a pic of that LOL


----------



## Jeff Lary

tbone75 said:


> Here is some I kept. LOL I just use old files and grind them out.



Mine look very poor compared to yours, very nice.


----------



## AU_K2500

Well I did some looking on the interwebs. I can get both bearings and seals for the 550 from sears for 18 bucks. And I can get everything I need for the 36 from jacks for 30 bucks. Not too shabby.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well I did some looking on the interwebs. I can get both bearings and seals for the 550 from sears for 18 bucks. And I can get everything I need for the 36 from jacks for 30 bucks. Not too shabby.



Whats the little husky need ??


----------



## roncoinc

Taking a break from pushing the white stuff.
hard work turning that steering wheel and moving the joystick


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Whats the little husky need ??



Air filter, fuel line, some screws, and some other little part.....nothing major.


----------



## tbone75

Jeff Lary said:


> Mine look very poor compared to yours, very nice.



Not at all , just different ! Yours are nice !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Taking a break from pushing the white stuff.
> hard work turning that steering wheel and moving the joystick



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I have too much chit in that little shop ! Trying to find all my 064 parts? Only found half of them so far?
Way to many boxes to look through ! Tried to keep it all together?
Got to move 6-8 boxes every time I need to find something ! :bang:

Need to take a truck load to the garage ! Just to afraid to because someone could get at it to easy ! Can't watch it 8 miles away ! LOL

Maybe I should have a sale? Nah..........I would just buy more ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the lap top in the shop,and using it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I went out there,...not in the AS forum, out into the snow and traffic....LOL
Only went as far ad Dartmouth and seen 5 different accidents in under 2 hrs driving about. Couple nearly involved me. Don`t know where peoples brains go to from one year to the next. Vehicles with worn out all seasons tires are the worst curse.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I went out there,...not in the AS forum, out into the snow and traffic....LOL
> Only went as far ad Dartmouth and seen 5 different accidents in under 2 hrs driving about. Couple nearly involved me. Don`t know where peoples brains go to from one year to the next. Vehicles with worn out all seasons tires are the worst curse.



They forget how to drive!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They forget how to drive!



Brain rot!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Brain rot!!



Somebody call me ????


----------



## roncoinc

John,,dont you mark the boxes with a felt majic marker ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got the lap top in the shop,and using it!



You mean you finally ran a phone line down there ??

no more up and down stairs to look something up ??

are you using that caller waiting program i put on it so when your online and somebody calls you can see who it is ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Somebody call me ????



No,..Ron ,I am sure you can drive better than 95% of the ijiots out there today.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> No,..Ron ,I am sure you can drive better than 95% of the ijiots out there today.....LOL



Your not out pushing white stuff around today ?

i'm done for the day,,clean up tomorrow..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Your not out pushing white stuff around today ?
> 
> i'm done for the day,,clean up tomorrow..



Not my day,...we now have employees to do that stuff....LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I have too much chit in that little shop ! Trying to find all my 064 parts? Only found half of them so far?
> Way to many boxes to look through ! Tried to keep it all together?
> Got to move 6-8 boxes every time I need to find something ! :bang:
> 
> Need to take a truck load to the garage ! Just to afraid to because someone could get at it to easy ! Can't watch it 8 miles away ! LOL
> 
> Maybe I should have a sale? Nah..........I would just buy more ! LOL



I will bring the truck over John and haul and store it at my house for you free of charge!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I went out there,...not in the AS forum, out into the snow and traffic....LOL
> Only went as far ad Dartmouth and seen 5 different accidents in under 2 hrs driving about. Couple nearly involved me. Don`t know where peoples brains go to from one year to the next. Vehicles with worn out all seasons tires are the worst curse.



Great to know :msp_mad: I have to go out there now .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Great to know :msp_mad: I have to go out there now .



Well its stopped snowing about an hour now and the rain has taken over but that just makes that beat down snow turn into ice. It will be several hours until they can melt that ice off with salt.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Jeff Lary said:


> Mine look very poor compared to yours, very nice.



that's cause yours are working knifes whilst john's are "lookin at" knifes. elsewise why would they be in a display case?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

seein where yall been gittin lots a snow and freezing rain. sorry to hear that. just to make yall feel better though it snowed at my house for 5 minutes on Christmas day. it was turrible i tell yas. 
yall be careful and watch out for the richard craniums out there that have to relearn every year how to drive on this stuff.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You mean you finally ran a phone line down there ??
> 
> no more up and down stairs to look something up ??
> 
> are you using that caller waiting program i put on it so when your online and somebody calls you can see who it is ?



Yep , ran a phone line,no more running up and down the stairs to look something up,call waiting? LOL I will get to using that!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep , ran a phone line,no more running up and down the stairs to look something up,call waiting? LOL I will get to using that!



I think i left the shrtcut for it on the desktop ??
or does it start automatically ??
i forgot ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,dont you mark the boxes with a felt majic marker ??



I didn't need to a while back ! Now I am over loaded ! Plus I have CRS bad ! Gonna have to write on everything now ! If I can remember what I was looking for? And then find it ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think i left the shrtcut for it on the desktop ??
> or does it start automatically ??
> i forgot ??



I will look when I get back down there.

Bet it starts automatic.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I will bring the truck over John and haul and store it at my house for you free of charge!:hmm3grin2orange:



I am sure you would !

Thanks................................But NO!


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well its stopped snowing about an hour now and the rain has taken over but that just makes that beat down snow turn into ice. It will be several hours until they can melt that ice off with salt.



Yuk ! ................................ I just got back from the PO,roads were not bad? LOL


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> that's cause yours are working knifes whilst john's are "lookin at" knifes. elsewise why would they be in a display case?



I did put the purdy ones in there.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I am sure you would !
> 
> Thanks................................But NO!
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



The offer stands lil buddy!


----------



## Stem450Husky

afternoon all!

picked up my oiler control bolt before I came to work at 12, now I gotta wait til 2 am til I can go put the 650 back together 

not too many guys in the shop tonight, worse than last night. Its a ghost town.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I did put the purdy ones in there.



The one you sent me is too purty to use, course I have plenty of plain ones to use for everyday chores..


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> afternoon all!
> 
> picked up my oiler control bolt before I came to work at 12, now I gotta wait til 2 am til I can go put the 650 back together
> 
> not too many guys in the shop tonight, worse than last night. Its a ghost town.



You shouldn't need it tonight. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The one you sent me is too purty to use, course I have plenty of plain ones to use for everyday chores..



Its made to use ! Aint all that fancy! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The one you sent me is too purty to use, course I have plenty of plain ones to use for everyday chores..



LOL !!!

i do the same thing with two he sent me !

stay cleaned in thier sheaths and only come out to show people or " special " ocassions.


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> You shouldn't need it tonight. LOL



nah won't need it, but it'll look a whole lot better in 1 piece 

gotta get longer screws for the lower handle mount now since me & #1 each got full wraps.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!
> 
> i do the same thing with two he sent me !
> 
> stay cleaned in thier sheaths and only come out to show people or " special " ocassions.



:waaaht:


Use them dang things ! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

I did pick up some dollar store oven cleaner while I was out today! Try it out tomorrow,maybe?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Looks like Robin should be getting rain soon,get rid of the white stuff !!



Nope........


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> I did pick up some dollar store oven cleaner while I was out today! Try it out tomorrow,maybe?



I use that to clean grime and old grease off of tractors, does a pretty good job.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> They forget how to drive!



Never knew......more like it....


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,get much snow ??

we got about 10 inches but heavy stuff


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I did put the purdy ones in there.



I think i saw mine in there.........it's a purdy one:msp_wub:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I think i saw mine in there.........it's a purdy one:msp_wub:



Bunch of wusses ! Afraid to use a knife cause its a little purdy ! I use them ! LOL I just don't abuse them. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,get much snow ??
> 
> we got about 10 inches but heavy stuff



Well no change over here.....I been all over hell today..... The very most snow I've seen is right in my door yard...at home. less at the shop...worked across the big river in Prospect all day 2-3".....Hoss's which is on the other side of the mountain (north side) from me..4".....shop 4".......home 6-7"...stihl snowing pretty good...blowing...HaHaHa Hoss's mail box was in the ditch...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Bunch of wusses ! Afraid to use a knife cause its a little purdy ! I use them ! LOL I just don't abuse them. LOL




I use it......use it to look at and show off...and try not to cut myself whilst doing so......LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I use it......use it to look at and show off...and try not to cut myself whilst doing so......LOL!!!



:hmm3grin2orange: Its a little sharp. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Oh forgot to say I put some hrs on my Mighty Mac to day........cut up a half cord of 6X6 PT.....quietest Mac you ever see....fastest cutting too.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh forgot to say I put some hrs on my Mighty Mac to day........cut up a half cord of 6X6 PT.....quietest Mac you ever see....fastest cutting too.....LOL!!!



Beats a hand saw ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Thought I still had that thread of Sun Fish? His knives are way beyond purdy ! Real works of art !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well no change over here.....I been all over hell today..... The very most snow I've seen is right in my door yard...at home. less at the shop...worked across the big river in Prospect all day 2-3".....Hoss's which is on the other side of the mountain (north side) from me..4".....shop 4".......home 6-7"...stihl snowing pretty good...blowing...HaHaHa Hoss's mail box was in the ditch...LOL!!!



Stopped like i said with about 10+ inches.

was HEAVY,i was close to the changeover line,just a couple miles east.
prob best didnt get the rain,i dint complete plowing and ice crusted wouldnt be much fun !

tuckered out,,arm sore from stearing and wrist sore from working the joystck..
will clean up tomorrow sometime .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Stopped like i said with about 10+ inches.
> 
> was HEAVY,i was close to the changeover line,just a couple miles east.
> prob best didnt get the rain,i dint complete plowing and ice crusted wouldnt be much fun !
> 
> tuckered out,,arm sore from stearing and wrist sore from working the joystck..
> will clean up tomorrow sometime .



We got a layer of ice then snow the ice then snow again ! LOL Now its like 6" of ice !

My neighbor got me plowed out! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

Roads are well plowed but one car was way in off the highway , good thing the tow truck had lots of which cable .

Here John , http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/203411.htm and here http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/204643.htm and here http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/203611.htm and here http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/203153.htm

Sunfish is a Master Smith .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Roads are well plowed but one car was way in off the highway , good thing the tow truck had lots of which cable .
> 
> Here John , http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/203411.htm and here http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/204643.htm and here http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/203611.htm and here http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/203153.htm
> 
> Sunfish is a Master Smith .



Yes he is !! Don't think I can afford one of his knives! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Beats a hand saw ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Starts easy to. Unlike all the Macs back in the day....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Starts easy to. Unlike all the Macs back in the day....LOL



It wood be handy at times. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> It wood be handy at times. LOL




They are...just another tool..... especially good under a home...in a cellar...hogging out old sills...or up a ladder pruning limbs.....soft start you might say...Stihl a chainsaw...in the woods??...not so much!!


----------



## tbone75

looks like a SLACKER party going on here tonight! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

What the Huuskee/McCullahh is goin' on , down at the bottom of the page !






Sent from two tin cans and some string


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What the Huuskee/McCullahh is goin' on , down at the bottom of the page !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from two tin cans and some string



Was not at the bottom ! I got there before you did! LOL


Is that can ATT ?


----------



## tbone75

Just got my house back from a pile of snow boarding kids! LOL
It was fun watching them crash ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John !!

think i found why you sent me that 395 top end.

you got a 394 !!

not quite the same..

found this on ebay 
expensive but easy enuf to do .
dunno if them parts worth $65 ??

Husqvarna Conversion Kit 394 to 395 mm Chainsaw Parts New | eBay


----------



## dancan

Chainsaw Bar GB Power Tech 16'' Fits Poulan Homelite Husqvarna and Others New | eBay

Not much time left .
Might go for cheap lol .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Just got my house back from a pile of snow boarding kids! LOL
> It was fun watching them crash ! :hmm3grin2orange:



You can mount a chainsaw motor for some giggles on a skateboard but a snowboard ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !!
> 
> think i found why you sent me that 395 top end.
> 
> you got a 394 !!
> 
> not quite the same..
> 
> found this on ebay
> expensive but easy enuf to do .
> dunno if them parts worth $65 ??
> 
> Husqvarna Conversion Kit 394 to 395 mm Chainsaw Parts New | eBay



I didn't know what was different in the 2. Seems a little pricy for no more than you get.
All I needed was a piston,some how I have one? LOL Espian (SP) LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Chainsaw Bar GB Power Tech 16'' Fits Poulan Homelite Husqvarna and Others New | eBay
> 
> Not much time left .
> Might go for cheap lol .



You better buy it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You can mount a chainsaw motor for some giggles on a skateboard but a snowboard ???



Not sure about that? LOL


----------



## dancan

Here ya go John , yesterdadys project .












The sheath , not the knife , I think I'll give it a beeswax treatment .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Here ya go John , yesterdadys project .
> 
> The sheath , not the knife , I think I'll give it a beeswax treatment .



That looks pretty good


----------



## jimdad07

Lots of nice knives on here tonight, I might have to put an order in sometime. The only projects here tonight was some toys that had to be put together, took the whole evening.


----------



## jimdad07

No parts yet:msp_mad:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> That looks pretty good



Thanks Ron , I've got a lot to learn when it comes to working with leather , like stitching a straight line for starters LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Here ya go John , yesterdadys project .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sheath , not the knife , I think I'll give it a beeswax treatment .



Looks good Dan !


----------



## roncoinc

Posted in the swap thread about needing a 395 cable.

cant believe over $15 for one !!

stealership price !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Uncle mongo checkin in. 

Nice knives and sheaths.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Uncle mongo checkin in.
> 
> Nice knives and sheaths.



Hey uncle mongo.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jerry, dan, somebody......what's going on here????
View attachment 270048


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Uncle mongo checkin in.
> 
> Nice knives and sheaths.



Bout dam time!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Jerry, dan, somebody......what's going on here????
> View attachment 270048



024 only uses one bar nut.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Posted in the swap thread about needing a 395 cable.
> 
> cant believe over $15 for one !!
> 
> stealership price !!



Just for that little cable! :msp_confused:


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> 024 only uses one bar nut.



Must be older.models. first 024 I've seems like it. This is deffinerly an older model.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Jerry, dan, somebody......what's going on here????
> View attachment 270048



Stheals way of saving money,,a whole bar nut !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!

tm.reg.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Stheals way of saving money,,a whole bar nut !! LOL !!



Plus the threaded stud, about 1/2" longer than the dud....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!
> 
> tm.reg.



Early for the Smurf !

Nite Ron


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!
> 
> tm.reg.



Nite,Ron.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Must be older.models. first 024 I've seems like it. This is deffinerly an older model.



Not sure why Stihl did that but they did. That case is different from the older model 024's and 026's. The oil pump sits back further. Pull the guide stud out and put a regular stud and nut on it.


----------



## tbone75

Here is 3 I need to finish. LOL Sharpen and make sheats.


----------



## sefh3

I did get some parts in today for the 075. Should have it running hopefully this weekend.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Here is 3 I need to finish. LOL Sharpen and make sheats.



Them sure are pertty!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Them sure are pertty!!!!!



Thanks Adam,they have been sitting here waiting for over 2 years! :msp_confused:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Adam,they have been sitting here waiting for over 2 years! :msp_confused:



Well we dont call you not papa king slug for nothing!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam!!



Hey rob!

Was gonna be down your way tomorrow but changed our route and meeting place for picking up the puppy!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey rob!
> 
> Was gonna be down your way tomorrow but changed our route and meeting place for picking up the puppy!



Hopefully I'll know something after the MRI. 

Maybe I can ditch the walker. Lol


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hopefully I'll know something after the MRI.
> 
> Maybe I can ditch the walker. Lol



That would be awesome!!!

Best o luck!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> That would be awesome!!!
> 
> Best o luck!!!!



I'll get some pictures to you in a few minutes.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Something I said???

I miss something??


----------



## tbone75

I guess Slugs and sludge are the only ones up?
Slug is going back to bed!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I guess Slugs and sludge are the only ones up?
> Slug is going back to bed!



Seems like good advice. Good luck.


----------



## tbone75

ZZZZZZzzzlackerzzzzzzz !


----------



## tbone75

I see the Pit Bull down there!

Morning Robin


----------



## tbone75

Dang it ! Another winter weather advisory tonight ! 2-4 tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Now nobody down there!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Morning all!


----------



## farrell

Hi rob! I'm down here!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hi rob! I'm down here!



Well NOW ya are!!!! LOL

Hey Adam!!!


----------



## tbone75

In the shop now,working on the 026

Dang puter is slow!

AV is updating


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> In the shop now,working on the 026
> 
> Dang puter is slow!
> 
> AV is updating



You are working on saws early today.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are working on saws early today.



Didn't sleep much,so not as stiff. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Didn't sleep much,so not as stiff. LOL



Just got back from my drive into the city, rained all night and the snow is all gone.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just got back from my drive into the city, rained all night and the snow is all gone.



Wish it was here! More tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wish it was here! More tonight and tomorrow!



We may stay snow free for a few days, forecast looks good.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We may stay snow free for a few days, forecast looks good.



You suck ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Drive way is solid ice!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You suck ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Drive way is solid ice!



Worst part is that now our ground frost has been drawn so everything will be soft and turn to mud if worked on or drove over.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Worst part is that now our ground frost has been drawn so everything will be soft and turn to mud if worked on or drove over.



Yep nothing but mud ! Then comes the pot holes!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep nothing but mud ! Then comes the pot holes!



Best to stay off until it freezes up again.


----------



## tbone75

This puter is real slow. LOL


----------



## tbone75

My boughten seal puller worked just fine on the small seal on the 026!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> ZZZZZZzzzlackerzzzzzzz !



Yup , checkin' in .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My boughten seal puller worked just fine on the small seal on the 026!



Which one do you have?


----------



## tbone75

Seals are in! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup , checkin' in .



Morning Dan,...still very wet out there.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Which one do you have?



Forget the brand? Got it from Northwood,I think? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seals are in! :msp_thumbsup:



Easy as pie,..with the right drivers.....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , checkin' in .



Morning SLACKER ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Forget the brand? Got it from Northwood,I think? LOL



I have one made by Lisle Tools, its a bit big and clumsy for the little Stihl seals but works fine for the bigger ones. My screwdriver one works best on small Stihl seals.Someday I will make a new set just for them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Easy as pie,..with the right drivers.....



Had to use a socket on the small one. LOL

Got to get Uncle Mongo back to work ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Had to use a socket on the small one. LOL
> 
> Got to get Uncle Mongo back to work ! LOL



Was the one he made too small on the internal dim of the bore?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have one made by Lisle Tools, its a bit big and clumsy for the little Stihl seals but works fine for the bigger ones. My screwdriver one works best on small Stihl seals.Someday I will make a new set just for them.



I will look this one up to see what it is?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was the one he made too small on the internal dim of the bore?



To big ID & OD


----------



## tbone75

Get me some round stock and make one myself now. lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Get me some round stock and make one myself now. lol



Yep, ...you got the gear to do it yourself....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Same brand as yours Jerry.Got it from Northwood.

May help cause the jug is off?


----------



## tbone75

Back upstairs,lap top is just getting slower? 
So wanted to see how this one is working?


----------



## roncoinc

Dang...

filled the stove last night with some of the dry,hard wild cherry.

got up this mornin,,77 deg in house !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dang...
> 
> filled the stove last night with some of the dry,hard wild cherry.
> 
> got up this mornin,,77 deg in house !!



To HOT ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

This puter seems to be fine?


----------



## roncoinc

John,,laptop downloading and installing AV updates takes awhile.
start machine early 
stihl faster than running up and down stairs.
press ctrl/alt/del to bring up task manager.
Applications Tab will tell you what programs are running.
processes tab will tell you what app is using most of the cpu.
performance tab will show you how much of the processor is being used.
then you can tell what is slowing it down.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,laptop downloading and installing AV updates takes awhile.
> start machine early
> stihl faster than running up and down stairs.
> press ctrl/alt/del to bring up task manager.
> Applications Tab will tell you what programs are running.
> processes tab will tell you what app is using most of the cpu.
> performance tab will show you how much of the processor is being used.
> then you can tell what is slowing it down.



OK , I will see ?

Much faster than running up and down stairs !! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Was thinking,,maybe i should cut out some of that red heartwood from the cherry for John's knives ?

naw,he aint done any in years


----------



## dancan

Ron's #1


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron's #1



See ??

i been payin attention


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was thinking,,maybe i should cut out some of that red heartwood from the cherry for John's knives ?
> 
> naw,he aint done any in years



That just put you over the top on the chit list ! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> See ??
> 
> i been payin attention



You is suppose to try them knives out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How am I going to know if there worth a chit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aint making no more of them till I know if there worth using !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

If an when I get busy making knives,I can do 50 or more a year ! Got to be ready if it happens!


----------



## roncoinc

I stihl got a 2in thick x6x6 block of mahogany


----------



## tbone75

Hey ! I am retard ! I could do a 100 a year !

Just have to leave the saws alone to do it! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I stihl got a 2in thick x6x6 block of mahogany



Thats good stuff too! LOL Looks real nice with brass!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ya bunch of slackers! off to the salt mines, then another 4 day weekend. got plenty of saws to keep me busy, need to clean, make lists, order parts, and reassemble. 

Hey John, i would use your knives, just saying! lol. My sister and BIL lived next to a cabinet maker in SLC utah, the guy was a real craftsman, he made knives in his spare time, i got one for christmas a couple times. He was still learning the ropes.....VERY basic, more detail in the handle than the blade. After all, he was a carpenter. I dont use them much, but yours, I would.......just saying! lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

When I get back to work I'll send a care package with stock for seal pushers.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ya bunch of slackers! off to the salt mines, then another 4 day weekend. got plenty of saws to keep me busy, need to clean, make lists, order parts, and reassemble.
> 
> Hey John, i would use your knives, just saying! lol. My sister and BIL lived next to a cabinet maker in SLC utah, the guy was a real craftsman, he made knives in his spare time, i got one for christmas a couple times. He was still learning the ropes.....VERY basic, more detail in the handle than the blade. After all, he was a carpenter. I dont use them much, but yours, I would.......just saying! lol



Sure you would. :monkey:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> When I get back to work I'll send a care package with stock for seal pushers.



Thanks Rob ! I could have some fun doing that! LOL I will just drill out the inside on the drill press.

1-1/4" is big as I can put in the lathe till I get the other jaws for it.


----------



## jimdad07

No parts yet...need fix...need parts...bout to go on saw spree...must find more carcass piles...


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Rob ! I could have some fun doing that! LOL I will just drill out the inside on the drill press.
> 
> 1-1/4" is big as I can put in the lathe till I get the other jaws for it.



I can cut to length. Or rough one end down to 1 1/4".


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I can cut to length. Or rough one end down to 1 1/4".



Anything you like?

How ya feeling? Ready for the MRI?


----------



## roncoinc

I'm also thinking about parts..

was i waiting on a part for that oh56 ??

stihl need throttle cable for the husky.

and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i forgot !!


----------



## roncoinc

Mark,,what are you using in your parts washer ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm also thinking about parts..
> 
> was i waiting on a part for that oh56 ??
> 
> stihl need throttle cable for the husky.
> 
> and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i forgot !!



Seems like you needed something for the 056?

Don't member anything else?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> No parts yet...need fix...need parts...bout to go on saw spree...must find more carcass piles...



Well.............................Go find some!


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Seems like you needed something for the 056?
> 
> Don't member anything else?



Been working on the stencils in my spare time, gonna try and tighten them up today.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Seems like you needed something for the 056?
> 
> Don't member anything else?



YES !! 

Jim was going to look for some..
inner bar plate.
chain catcher.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Been working on the stencils in my spare time, gonna try and tighten them up today.



Morning Scoot !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,what are you using in your parts washer ??



Parts washer? What parts washer? Use purple power in a squirt bottle over the 5 gallon bucket where I dump oil and gas.....its a nice mixture. I need to get a clean bucket so I can just use it for cleaning, then I could actually use the solution in the bucket for soaking.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Parts washer? What parts washer? Use purple power in a squirt bottle over the 5 gallon bucket where I dump oil and gas.....its a nice mixture. I need to get a clean bucket so I can just use it for cleaning, then I could actually use the solution in the bucket for soaking.



I thot one day you stopped at HF on norther tool and bot one ?


----------



## roncoinc

BINGO !!!

just had a brainstorm !!

:msp_w00t:

always looking for self groundin on/off switches ??

old strimmers !!

old lawn mowers !!

they all use the same self groung switch 

now to check my junk..


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I thot one day you stopped at HF on norther tool and bot one ?



I was, something came up, it always does. Money was needed elsewhere.....bucket works fine.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I was, something came up, it always does. Money was needed elsewhere.....bucket works fine.



HF has a 6 gal benchtop model for $50


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> HF has a 6 gal benchtop model for $50



Sounds like a good deal. Wish I could get it.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> YES !!
> 
> Jim was going to look for some..
> inner bar plate.
> chain catcher.



I'm sorry Ron, I got busy with Christmas and forgot about. Let me look around, don't be shy about reminding me if you don't hear from me.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Hey ! I am retard ! I could do a 100 a year !
> 
> Just have to leave the saws alone to do it! LOL



i got three crooked lawn mower blades (cutting rocks is hard on blades) if you think you'd use em. i hear tell they make pretty good blade stock.


----------



## roncoinc

Just got in from pushing white stuff around.
cleaned and neatened up everything.
much nicer to do with sun out,can see better.
all done for this storm but my joystick arm is worn out again 

got the sprocket in mail for the oh26 pos i gotta replace for a guy.


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> i got three crooked lawn mower blades (cutting rocks is hard on blades) if you think you'd use em. i hear tell they make pretty good blade stock.



Thanks, but I have a big pile of them I haven't tried yet. LOL I like using the old flat files to much I guess?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just got in from pushing white stuff around.
> cleaned and neatened up everything.
> much nicer to do with sun out,can see better.
> all done for this storm but my joystick arm is worn out again
> 
> got the sprocket in mail for the oh26 pos i gotta replace for a guy.



This next storm may hit you and Robin?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This next storm may hit you and Robin?



:msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> :msp_angry:



Suppose to hit here tonight,then head up your way.

Better get that arm rested up. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Falling,...falling, too close to the bottom...BUMP...BUMP...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow is all gone here,nothing but bare ground that`s a little soggy and soft...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Went to start MY snowblower to clear path to shop,wont start !!

carb is off,DAMN gas !!!


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Went to start MY snowblower to clear path to shop,wont start !!
> 
> carb is off,DAMN gas !!!



I hear there's a good repair shop down in Frazeysburg,Ohio if you can get him off the internet.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I hear there's a good repair shop down in Frazeysburg,Ohio if you can get him off the internet.



Even worse now I have a puter in the shop ! :msp_w00t:


Thanks to Sparky and the Smurf ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Glued the jug on the 026,squish is dead on .020 without a gasket! Can't ask for any better than that ! New rings gap is .008 ! This little sucker should run good !
Run it a while then take the grinder to it! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Need some help. I'm trying to order a meteor piston from north woods. The 42mm piston doesn't list 024 as a fit, just a couple of FS stihls.....should I try another site, or will it work......there can't be more than one 42mm stihl piston by meteor....can there?

Never mind. Meteor doesn't make a piston for 024....


----------



## tbone75

Get a little cotton candy and a little back break, then finish putting it together.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Need some help. I'm trying to order a meteor piston from north woods. The 42mm piston doesn't list 024 as a fit, just a couple of FS stihls.....should I try another site, or will it work......there can't be more than one 42mm stihl piston by meteor....can there?



Hang on a few,let me go look?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Need some help. I'm trying to order a meteor piston from north woods. The 42mm piston doesn't list 024 as a fit, just a couple of FS stihls.....should I try another site, or will it work......there can't be more than one 42mm stihl piston by meteor....can there?



Vec is all they show? That other one is different. May have to look around?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Vec is all they show? That other one is different. May have to look around?



Looked at meteors website. They don't make one for the 024. Its going to be either VEC or NWP from baileys


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Looked at meteors website. They don't make one for the 024. Its going to be either VEC or NWP from baileys



Not sure which is better?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Looked at meteors website. They don't make one for the 024. Its going to be either VEC or NWP from baileys



Stihl 024, MS240 piston assembly 42mm


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Stihl 024, MS240 piston assembly 42mm



Already have an order going with northwoods. The VEC is about the same price.


----------



## tbone75

Gonna spray some 455 parts,let that set while I finish this 026.
See how this stuff works? LOL
Maybe I can find some Stihl parts to spray,see if they melt? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> I hear there's a good repair shop down in Frazeysburg,Ohio if you can get him off the internet.



Good for ,gabbing,...wouldn`t trust his work !!!....LOL....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> gonna spray some 455 parts,let that set while i finish this 026.
> See how this stuff works? Lol
> maybe i can find some stihl parts to spray,see if they melt? Lol



unlike


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Even worse now I have a puter in the shop ! :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> Thanks to Sparky and the Smurf ! LOL



Clicks on the "Refresh" button upstairs goes downstairs and clicks on "Make an Offer" goes upstairs and by the time the refresh is done he gets to see if they accepted the offer , then he sends the payment info and goes downstairs .........



You guys sent him a Weee fit in disguise didn't ya ???


----------



## farrell

Afternoon gentlemen!

Got up at 4:30 this mornin...........left my house at 6:30..........drive three hours to pick up the puppy.........couldn't decide which one we wanted..........so we drove three hours home with two 8 week old Great Pyrenees both girls! So excited!


----------



## roncoinc

Dang !

not a good afternoon 

cleaned carb on snowblower,,runs now but like crap.
has that plastic main jet i may have to drill out,gets dirty,swell from ethanol,problems..

Lost power to shop.same line feeds outside freezer :msp_sad:
power after breaker.
no power at GFCI outlet.
time for the FLUKE.
power ion,no power out,outled bad ?
flip breaker,rip outlet off outside wall.
outlet mounting screws rusted so bad couldnt get it out to get to the weatherproof mounting box screws !!
had to cut the three sets of wires to it ( run two other gfci outlets off it ) .
check feed wire,power !!
14 trips to breaker i think i ran all together !! 
went to hardware store and replaced EVERYTHING !!
$35 later i went back home.
have to test everything as i go along,to anal to just hook it all up and go to have something not right and have to go back in.
also with a suspicion of why it failed i wanted to check everything as i went along ( safety minded ) .
hooked power to bare outlet,plugged in light,flipped breaker and pushed "reset" button on outlet,,light on !!
flip off breaker,wire up second outlet to load side of gfci,breaker on,second outlet works !!
do all over again for third outlet,fine.
plug in shop power,fine !!
was bad outlet !! 

seems like a lot off one circuit but..
outlet #1 powers an X10 transmitter ,,maybe one amp.
outlet #2 supplies small freezer outside,,8 amps i think.
power to shop run thru a breaker by itself.
never blow the 15 amp breaker 

well,i have !! freezer running,shop lights on,air comp running and table saw running all at same time did trip it ..when the air comp kicked in !! LOL !!

so the outlet hangs there wires coming out until tomorrow i can put it all together as it is supposed to be.
Box is wx proof but still going to protect it even more this time.
last one only lasted 20 years


----------



## Stihl 041S

Glad you got it sorted out. 

Not a stellar day lad.


----------



## tbone75

Me and this 026 are not getting along at all !!
Put it all together,went to put the plug in ????? Threads are almost stripped !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tore it all back apart,cleaned up another jug. Put it on to check squish???? Piston hits the top ! :bang:
I have some .030 gasket material,making a gasket now.

Sounds about like Ron's day? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Plastic is stihl soaking. Nothing melted yet? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Snow is on the way again,4 to 6 before its done! 
Then it heads up to Ron then Robin,maybe? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> Afternoon gentlemen!
> 
> Got up at 4:30 this mornin...........left my house at 6:30..........drive three hours to pick up the puppy.........couldn't decide which one we wanted..........so we drove three hours home with two 8 week old Great Pyrenees both girls! So excited!



Now you've done it.....you're outnumbered.....and if you're not careful outwitted too!!! Hard to train two puppies at the same time.....seperate them for training..so they can foucs on you and not each other..or you'll have a hard time..Good luck!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Now you've done it.....you're outnumbered.....and if you're not careful outwitted too!!! Hard to train two puppies at the same time.....seperate them for training..so they can foucs on you and not each other..or you'll have a hard time..Good luck!!!



He is going to have fun with them 2 horses !


----------



## tbone75

Hey ! .............................. Whats this new feed back score thing?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Snow is on the way again,4 to 6 before its done!
> Then it heads up to Ron then Robin,maybe? LOL



Yep they say Sat night through Sun morning another 2-6"........12" in my dooryard this morning....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Me and this 026 are not getting along at all !!
> Put it all together,went to put the plug in ????? Threads are almost stripped !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Tore it all back apart,cleaned up another jug. Put it on to check squish???? Piston hits the top ! :bang:
> I have some .030 gasket material,making a gasket now.
> 
> Sounds about like Ron's day? LOL



Thats what you get when you dabble in the sewer


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep they say Sat night through Sun morning another 2-6"........12" in my dooryard this morning....



Yuk !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats what you get when you dabble in the sewer



Haven't tried to bounce if off the wall , YET ! :msp_angry:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hey ! .............................. Whats this new feed back score thing?



I dunno.....but mines same score as yours........zero, zip, nada...nyet.....LOL!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey ! .............................. Whats this new feed back score thing?



The feedback. Looks like we're a couple of zeros!!!! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Haven't tried to bounce if off the wall , YET ! :msp_angry:



I only got about 30 feet !! 
can you do better ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Me and this 026 are not getting along at all !!
> Put it all together,went to put the plug in ????? Threads are almost stripped !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Tore it all back apart,cleaned up another jug. Put it on to check squish???? Piston hits the top ! :bang:
> I have some .030 gasket material,making a gasket now.
> 
> Sounds about like Ron's day? LOL



Put that cylinder in with the Yellow saw and I will install an insert in the sparkplug hole.


----------



## roncoinc

We are ALL zero's !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I only got about 30 feet !!
> can you do better ??



Over 50' with a Huskee.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I only got about 30 feet !!
> can you do better ??



Its all down hill, maybe? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hey ! .............................. Whats this new feed back score thing?



Oh-Oh......go to your member page....click "feedback score"........just like ebay... Pos....Neg and Neutral........tell people how you really feel.....this WILL get sticky!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put that cylinder in with the Yellow saw and I will install an insert in the sparkplug hole.



I can do that ! Thanks Jerry ! Good jug,can't toss it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh-Oh......go to your member page....click "feedback score"........just like ebay... Pos....Neg and Neutral........tell people how you really feel.....this WILL get sticky!!!!



Yes it will ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Oh-Oh......go to your member page....click "feedback score"........just like ebay... Pos....Neg and Neutral........tell people how you really feel.....this WILL get sticky!!!!



Something else to ignore...........


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I can do that ! Thanks Jerry ! Good jug,can't toss it ! LOL



No, we don`t toss a good cylinder just cause the plug threads get stripped, I`ve had good luck with the inserts.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Something else to ignore...........




Or Abuse!!!.......LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Something else to ignore...........



Maybe its just for selling and buying?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No, we don`t toss a good cylinder just cause the plug threads get stripped, I`ve had good luck with the inserts.



I have seen a few fixed up like that.Seems to work just fine.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Cantdog said:


> Or Abuse!!!.......LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!



how yas sposed ta give said feedback?


----------



## tbone75

Gasket is done,try it after bit,or tomorrow? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Or Abuse!!!.......LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!



Dern obamacare.


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> how yas sposed ta give said feedback?



No idea?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Oh-Oh......go to your member page....click "feedback score"........just like ebay... Pos....Neg and Neutral........tell people how you really feel.....this WILL get sticky!!!!



Wheres your member page ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wheres your member page ?



Only way I find it is if I get a like and click on it.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Only way I find it is if I get a like and click on it.




I dont get any "like" 's


----------



## roncoinc

If i can find how to leave feedback EVERYBODY in DEEP do - do !!


----------



## tbone75

It says I am a tree freak ! WTF !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I dont get any "like" 's



I have dropped a few on, ya. If I find out how to give out negs you are all in trouble....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> It says I am a tree freak ! WTF !



I thot you wuz just a run of the mill,plain ol,everyday type of freek !!


----------



## Cantdog

jerrycmorrow said:


> how yas sposed ta give said feedback?




I dunno......that's why I haven't abused it yet.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If i can find how to leave feedback EVERYBODY in DEEP do - do !!



We can ALL play that game !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have dropped a few on, ya. If I find out how to give out negs you are all in trouble....LOL



Bring it on big guy !!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> We can ALL play that game !



I wanna be the first and get the most NEG feedback !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I thot you wuz just a run of the mill,plain ol,everyday type of freek !!



Freaky Slug !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Wheres your member page ?



Click your own name....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I wanna be the first and get the most NEG feedback !!



Not a chance ! You see some of them "out there" ! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

OH CHIT !!!

got approved for a dealer account with %60 discount at jacks,,but forgot what i used for name and password !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Tree freak over 10,000 posts?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH CHIT !!!
> 
> got approved for a dealer account with %60 discount at jacks,,but forgot what i used for name and password !!



You better member that !! We could ALL use some help from that ! 
Ol Buddy !


----------



## dancan

Last time I checked there was snow , less than 32F and it's winter , just open up the .........Oh never mind .....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Tree freak over 10,000 posts?



Yep ! Got to change that again !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You better member that !! We could ALL use some help from that !
> Ol Buddy !



Just checked 395 throttle cable,, %10 off and $1 cheaper shipping 
BS to me !!
tho $2 is two dollars !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Last time I checked there was snow , less than 32F and it's winter , just open up the .........Oh never mind .....



:msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> OH CHIT !!!
> 
> got approved for a dealer account with %60 discount at jacks,,but forgot what i used for name and password !!



You'll have to become a sponsor again and resell , John could become a valued customer , just tell him he's getting a deal LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just checked 395 throttle cable,, %10 off and $1 cheaper shipping
> BS to me !!
> tho $2 is two dollars !



Pay off for big orders !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused:



Ron , all paniky 'bout no power to the freezer .


----------



## tbone75

Don't know whats wrong with my OL , feeding me soup beans ! 



:fart:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You'll have to become a sponsor again and resell , John could become a valued customer , just tell him he's getting a deal LOL



He would charge me double ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

Its that time again boys and girls......


Name that stihl
View attachment 270139

View attachment 270140


Looks very similar to 024/024 but a little longer, recoil.cover is diff and carb box is different. .......?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! Got to change that again !



Where is it ?
found it once but fergot


----------



## Scooterbum

AU_K2500 said:


> Its that time again boys and girls......
> 
> 
> Name that stihl
> View attachment 270139
> 
> View attachment 270140
> 
> 
> Looks very similar to 024/024 but a little longer, recoil.cover is diff and carb box is different. .......?



034


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Its that time again boys and girls......
> 
> 
> Name that stihl
> View attachment 270139
> 
> View attachment 270140
> 
> 
> Looks very similar to 024/024 but a little longer, recoil.cover is diff and carb box is different. .......?



Oh thuty junk


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Its that time again boys and girls......
> 
> 
> Name that stihl
> View attachment 270139
> 
> View attachment 270140
> 
> 
> Looks very similar to 024/024 but a little longer, recoil.cover is diff and carb box is different. .......?


 026,...not everything will interchange between them, there were several changes between them over the years. I have heard from others that the regular 024 was different from the 024 Supers. The reg 024`s had only one bar stud and nut and the airbox / filter area shaped diff from the Supers.


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Oh thuty junk



Careful there young fella, I'll sneak over there and paint a bunch of them orange things white............


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't know whats wrong with my OL , feeding me soup beans !
> 
> 
> 
> :fart:



Bean farts,...man you stink!!...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Careful there young fella, I'll sneak over there and paint a bunch of them orange things white............


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bean farts,...man you STHINK!!...LOL



Jerry,,ya gotta lern howta spellll


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,ya gotta lern howta spellll



Yep,...that`s more like it....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

OK, how can I make 100% sure what it is? Either 034 or 026?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Where is it ?
> found it once but fergot



Go into Market .


----------



## tbone75

Ate so much don't think I can fart ! :msp_scared: I could blow up !


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> OK, how can I make 100% sure what it is? Either 034 or 026?



Look inside the recoil for a number starting 1125 if its 034-036.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> OK, how can I make 100% sure what it is? Either 034 or 026?



Drop test.

from third floor window.

if it breaks apart it's an Oh-chit !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Drop test.
> 
> from third floor window.
> 
> if it breaks apart it's an Oh-chit !! LOL !!




Now THAT is FUNNY !!!!!! :haha:


----------



## tbone75

Gotta go check this 026 jug,see if it will work with a 030 gasket? Have some 020 gasket too! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Gotta go check this 026 jug,see if it will work with a 030 gasket? Have some 020 gasket too! LOL



You can safely run an 026 with .017 or higher squish. Two of mine run .015 and have so for 3 years now.


----------



## roncoinc

I went back and " like " 'd everything on the last two pages 

need a life !!


----------



## farrell

You guys seem to be havin entirely to much fun!

Two more hours of the W thing at J thing then four day weekend!!!


----------



## farrell

What the? I'm back to MVP? And 0 on feedback?


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!




tm.reg.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can safely run an 026 with .017 or higher squish. Two of mine run .015 and have so for 3 years now.



With gasket its .030 , making another gasket out of the 020 stuff.

Forgot about the parts I sprayed with oven cleaner ! Nothing melted? LOL Sprayed it off,cleaned up good,need to spray the 455 cover again,almost cleaned it off! It was worse than that stuff Ron did ! LOL The Stihl parts cleaned right up! It was just normal crap on it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tm.reg.



Ya Ol wimp ! Even earlier tonight ! LOL

Nite Ron


----------



## AU_K2500

Its an 034/036! Good news for the owner.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Its an 034/036! Good news for the owner.



Dang I haven't had either one of them yet ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> What the? I'm back to MVP? And 0 on feedback?



We all have zero feedback ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Dang I haven't had either one of them yet ! :msp_ohmy:



Even if it was mine.......








NO



Lol, its kinda fun being on this side of the fence!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Me and this 026 are not getting along at all !!
> Put it all together,went to put the plug in ????? Threads are almost stripped !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Tore it all back apart,cleaned up another jug. Put it on to check squish???? Piston hits the top ! :bang:
> I have some .030 gasket material,making a gasket now.
> 
> Sounds about like Ron's day? LOL



You sure it's not an 24 jug?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> You sure it's not an 24 jug?



Yep.....Has the decomp.


----------



## sefh3

30 thousands is kinda big on the squish end.


----------



## sefh3

I see someone changed the settings on us again. When I go to my Notifications box the drop down appears but the PM and Likes is in white. Kinda hard to see.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Oh thuty junk



Ron knows these well. He might have some parts left over from his build.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> With gasket its .030 , making another gasket out of the 020 stuff.
> 
> Forgot about the parts I sprayed with oven cleaner ! Nothing melted? LOL Sprayed it off,cleaned up good,need to spray the 455 cover again,almost cleaned it off! It was worse than that stuff Ron did ! LOL The Stihl parts cleaned right up! It was just normal crap on it.



That should drop it to .020 and that would be ok for a firewood cutter.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> 30 thousands is kinda big on the squish end.



The gasket material is 030,going with some 020 stuff. Mash the chit out of it ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

I think I made John cry......

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That should drop it to .020 and that would be ok for a firewood cutter.



I will see if I can find something else when I take it back apart. LOL Guess I could go ahead and run it with the 030 gasket for now. Want to make sure its OK before I do any grinding!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I think I made John cry......
> 
> Where'd everybody go?



Nah.....Never really wanted one of them. LOL

Or I would have one now! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will see if I can find something else when I take it back apart. LOL Guess I could go ahead and run it with the 030 gasket for now. Want to make sure its OK before I do any grinding!



You will need the .020 to get the port timing right anyway.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> The gasket material is 030,going with some 020 stuff. Mash the chit out of it ! LOL



Gothca. 020 is better. I miss read what you where doing. I thought you were runnin 030.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I will see if I can find something else when I take it back apart. LOL Guess I could go ahead and run it with the 030 gasket for now. Want to make sure its OK before I do any grinding!



Chuck the jug on that lathe and take it down a bit.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Nah.....Never really wanted one of them. LOL
> 
> Or I would have one now! LOL



I guess your right.....if you really wanted one it would be sitting in a box in your basement.....


----------



## farrell

Hey John! You have a lathe!!!

Go gasketless shave a lil (.005-.010) off the top of the piston or put a lil pop up on it!:hmm3grin2orange:

Then it won't hit!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You will need the .020 to get the port timing right anyway.



I will do that tomorrow! Get this PIMA together ! LOL

It is in nice shape,clutch cover needs painted is all.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I guess your right.....if you really wanted one it would be sitting in a box in your basement.....



Your right ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey John! You have a lathe!!!
> 
> Go gasketless shave a lil (.005-.010) off the top of the piston or put a lil pop up on it!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Then it won't hit!



Haven't got the other jaws for the chuck yet,wont fit ! LOL

This is the only good piston I have ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Must of had some complaining going on "out there". The swap meet is now under a sticky on the main page instead of with the rest of the sticky threads.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey John! You have a lathe!!!
> 
> Go gasketless shave a lil (.005-.010) off the top of the piston or put a lil pop up on it!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Then it won't hit!



Hey JERRY ! How would that work out? I can get it done. LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Must of had some complaining going on "out there". The swap meet is now under a sticky on the main page instead of with the rest of the sticky threads.



Hard to tell? LOL


----------



## farrell

Trim it off on a mill or surface grinder too!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Trim it off on a mill or surface grinder too!



I better just get it to run before I do anything else to it ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I better just get it to run before I do anything else to it ! LOL



Where's your sense of adventure? LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Where's your sense of adventure? LOL



Wore it out with the big Kita! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Keeping it at the top....


----------



## Stem450Husky

Boom...

back at work, feels like I just left this place :bang:


----------



## dancan

zzzZZZZzzzz , zzzZZZlaker checkin' in .


----------



## Cantdog

I see both "Atlantic Timers" down there!! Morning All!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hey JERRY ! How would that work out? I can get it done. LOL



If you go gasketless and just cut enough off the edge of the piston crown to give you the correct squish you are making the crown go further up into the combustion chamber,thus raising the compression and that should be fine but I would want to check the port timing with the degree wheel to see how much it affected the ports overall. The saw should run good but maybe just a tad slow increasing"torque". By lowering the jug the exhaust port is lowered, this increases compression by increasing the overall duration for compression. It also increases intake duration because the piston opens the intake port sooner and closes a little later providing more fuel air mix to the top of the piston. The upper transfers can handle this increase on the 026 ok but it does even better if the uppers are raised .010 and blended over toward the intake .100 or so, just have to watch the ring ends for that. I have always been able to go .100-.150 on the 026`s I have done up, I slope the uppers 15* upwards also so that the charge is directed upward toward the intake side. This keeps more of the charge in the cylinder and helps push the exhaust gas out.


----------



## Cantdog

Busy day for me....after I go let Hoss out and do his chores.....gotta go to the shop and scoot out the rest of the snow that I didn't get yesterday before work.....then bring the tractor home and clean up around here.....take the tractor back to the shop and run my beats down into the woods and get started on my ice roads to areas where there is some standing dead wood (shop wood)......then forward out a couple good pickup loads (1 cord) of split wilted wood to bring home and stack and cover.......supposd to get 3-5" tonight they are saying now......winter IS upon us it would seem.....+10 degrees here.....snow on the way.....How'd ya like that full moon last night????/ Clear as a bell here...Bright as day on the fresh snow!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I see both "Atlantic Timers" down there!! Morning All!!


 Morning Robin;
LOL,...Just trying to put into words for John what my brain knows about lowering the jug on a 026 and what is affected by doing so. So many things are affected by doing this but only a few things need to be done to make it work ok just for a work saw.


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellas , only a little snow out there so far?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Busy day for me....after I go let Hoss out and do his chores.....gotta go to the shop and scoot out the rest of the snow that I didn't get yesterday before work.....then bring the tractor home and clean up around here.....take the tractor back to the shop and run my beats down into the woods and get started on my ice roads to areas where there is some standing dead wood (shop wood)......then forward out a couple good pickup loads (1 cord) of split wilted wood to bring home and stack and cover.......supposd to get 3-5" tonight they are saying now......winter IS upon us it would seem.....+10 degrees here.....snow on the way.....How'd ya like that full moon last night????/ Clear as a bell here...Bright as day on the fresh snow!!!



It was cloudy here last night, didn`t see the moon and the ground is totally bare here. It was cold overnight so the ground firmed up some. Good time to get wood out if needed but mine is all out of the woods and mostly cut up, some still needs splitting and piling, won`t get to burn it for 2-3 years at this rate...LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> I see both "Atlantic Timers" down there!! Morning All!!



Busy sharpening up muh shovel .







Looks like we got 10" to 16" and wind coming , now I need to find someone to run the shovel .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Morning fellas , only a little snow out there so far?



Good morning John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Busy sharpening up muh shovel .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we got 10" to 16" and wind coming , now I need to find someone to run the shovel .



Two stroke or four, whats the best oil to run in your shovel??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning Robin;
> LOL,...Just trying to put into words for John what my brain knows about lowering the jug on a 026 and what is affected by doing so. So many things are affected by doing this but only a few things need to be done to make it work ok just for a work saw.



Your doing great! But i will wait till I run it a while first.

I will save all this info ! Thanks Jerry !


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> Morning fellas , only a little snow out there so far?



flurried here for about 10 mins @ 5:00... now nothing, waiting for the blizzard opcorn:


----------



## dancan

I use water on the grindstone , environmentally friendly you know .


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah the LOW is a little south of us just bringing 3-5 only along the coast but it did look to be raking right up along your eastern shore


----------



## Stem450Husky

pioneerguy600 said:


> Two stroke or four, whats the best oil to run in your shovel??



Oscar Meyer 42.5W-60


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your doing great! But i will wait till I run it a while first.
> 
> I will save all this info ! Thanks Jerry !



Thanks,John. I can elaborate a whole lot more but it gets too boring and you would fall asleep reading it, ....wait,...that might be a good thing for you....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Two stroke or four, whats the best oil to run in your shovel??



Looks like the same stuff were getting! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Two stroke or four, whats the best oil to run in your shovel??



I generally run 3 stroke oil.....I get that from mixing tag ends of 2 stroke and 4 stroke together...works.....slick.....Cheep too.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stem450Husky said:


> Oscar Meyer 42.5W-60



That would be good stuff but around here bacon or sausage oil is about as good as it gets for shoveling...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I generally run 3 stroke oil.....I get that from mixing tag ends of 2 stroke and 4 stroke together...works.....slick.....Cheep too.....



Drip drain all your oil cans do ya?


----------



## Stem450Husky

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be good stuff but around here bacon or sausage oil is about as good as it gets for shoveling...LOL



mmm bacon...

went grocery shopping after my trip to Lowe's last night. bought a 3lb pack of thick sliced bacon and a 1.5lb thick sliced peppered bacon.

I think I have Bac.A.D.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks,John. I can elaborate a whole lot more but it gets too boring and you would fall asleep reading it, ....wait,...that might be a good thing for you....LOL



A little more sleep couldn't hurt! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stem450Husky said:


> mmm bacon...
> 
> went grocery shopping after my trip to Lowe's last night. bought a 3lb pack of thick sliced bacon and a 1.5lb thick cut peppered bacon.
> 
> I think I have Bac.A.D.



MMmmmm,..good stuff,..save the oil,...you might need to do some shoveling....LOL


----------



## Stem450Husky

pioneerguy600 said:


> MMmmmm,..good stuff,..save the oil,...you might need to do some shoveling....LOL



idk, that might be too good to "waste" for shoveling, maybe after I fry some egg's in it.

My shovel looks like it could use a good dose of cholesterol LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning Robin;
> LOL,...Just trying to put into words for John what my brain knows about lowering the jug on a 026 and what is affected by doing so. So many things are affected by doing this but only a few things need to be done to make it work ok just for a work saw.




Sounded like a pretty complete desciption to me..I have a couple saws I could go back in and raise the EX ports 0.010 or so after the porting and squish setting.....very strong saws but didn't pick up the rpm quite as high as I like....but you can really lean on them....like to pick up 1500-2000 over stock specs.....both like to be about 1200 rpmor so over stock for correct tune......maybe some day when I get the other projets finished....LOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stem450Husky said:


> idk, that might be too good to "waste" for shoveling, maybe after I fry some egg's in it.
> 
> My shovel looks like it could use a good dose of cholesterol LOL



I always fry my eggs in it and then dip my bread slathered with molasses in it or just pour the oil onto the bread slathered with molasses, makes a great tasting treat.....
My shovel needs its cutting edge changed...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Drip drain all your oil cans do ya?



Yeah??????..............cheep.....


----------



## Stem450Husky

pioneerguy600 said:


> I always fry my eggs in it and then dip my bread slathered with molasses in it or just pour the oil onto the bread slathered with molasses, makes a great tasting treat



starting to get hungry over here, I didnt eat any breakfast yet but I know what im doing at 8:00 when I leave here! opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sounded like a pretty complete desciption to me..I have a couple saws I could go back in and raise the EX ports 0.010 or so after the porting and squish setting.....very strong saws but didn't pick up the rpm quite as high as I like....but you can really lean on them....like to pick up 1500-2000 over stock specs.....both like to be about 1200 rpmor so over stock for correct tune......maybe some day when I get the other projets finished....LOLOL!!!!!!



That would up the RPM some, I like the 026`s to rev since I only use them for very small stuff and limning I don`t need a lot of torque. Run super sharp chisel chain and let them self feed.
No need to get into time/area and flame spread, cross wash turbulence for our work saws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I always fry my eggs in it and then dip my bread slathered with molasses in it or just pour the oil onto the bread slathered with molasses, makes a great tasting treat.....
> My shovel needs its cutting edge changed...



You should be well lubed ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stem450Husky said:


> starting to get hungry over here, I didnt eat any breakfast yet but I know what im doing at 8:00 when I leave here! opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



MacDonalds???


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> You should be well lubed ! LOL



that's what she said! :rolleyes2:


----------



## Stem450Husky

pioneerguy600 said:


> MacDonalds???



nah, gonna tear into the bacon LOL

I've been staying away from fast food for a while. It's almost as bad as buying gas, you don't get much for the money anymore and it aint getting cheaper


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You should be well lubed ! LOL



Yep,..no joint pain so far, knees, hips shoulders and elbows seem to like it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stem450Husky said:


> nah, gonna tear into the bacon LOL
> 
> I've been staying away from fast food for a while. It's almost as bad as buying gas, you don't get much for the money anymore and it aint getting cheaper



I don`t eat fast food either, not enough nutrition in it for me, I would run out of gas before my next meal if I ate junk food.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t eat fast food either, not enough nutrition in it for me, I would run out of gas before my next meal if I ate junk food.



You need to eat every hour don't you? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You need to eat every hour don't you? LOL



I can make it every 2 hours if I have to!


----------



## tbone75

Time to work on the 026,I will fire up the shop puter ! LOL Yack and work both ! LOL

Maybe I can get my post count up a little?


----------



## Cantdog

Damn....all this talk of food made me have to get up and make some breakfast myself too.......mmmmm.....fresh perked black coffee off the cookstove.......a large bowl of porrage....cooked oatmeal seasoned with a liberal amount of cloves, cinnamon, nutmeg, large handful of rasins...toped off with a small pad of butter and a couple heaping spoonfuls of dark brown sugar, again done on the cookstove. And 2 thick slices of homemade bread toasted with butter and honey......'nuther cup a coffee.......that'll stick with me while I bounce around on the tractor this fine winter morning


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Time to work on the 026,I will fire up the shop puter ! LOL Yack and work both ! LOL
> 
> Maybe I can get my post count up a little?




Yeah.....you're laggin.......slacker!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Damn....all this talk of food made me have to get up and make some breakfast myself too.......mmmmm.....fresh perked black coffee off the cookstove.......a large bowl of porrage....cooked oatmeal seasoned with a liberal amount of cloves, cinnamon, nutmeg, large handful of rasins...toped off with a small pad of butter and a couple heaping spoonfuls of dark brown sugar, again done on the cookstove. And 2 thick slices of homemade bread toasted with butter and honey......'nuther cup a coffee.......that'll stick with me while I bounce around on the tractor this fine winter morning




Forgot to mention....I don't like that watery, runny porrage........like mine firm....near solid even....never done a "slump test" but I suspect it would pass any military/gov. slump specs...for concrete that is.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Forgot to mention....I don't like that watery, runny porrage........like mine firm....near solid even....never done a "slump test" but I suspect it would pass any military/gov. slump specs...for concrete that is.....LOL!!!



Oatmeal is good stuff ! Don't like it runny either !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun`s coming out, got to go do stuff,BBL.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> Boom...
> 
> back at work, feels like I just left this place :bang:



Rich go in for surgery? How long you on days?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks,John. I can elaborate a whole lot more but it gets too boring and you would fall asleep reading it, ....wait,...that might be a good thing for you....LOL



Be a good thing for US !!


----------



## roncoinc

Didnt get a chance to put the new sprocket on the 0h25 yestday.
need to find a nice .325 for it too.
then work on the HO,pos homie


----------



## sefh3

Morning everyone.
I did work on the oh75 last night. I retapped the bolt holes that hold the starter gas tank on. The holes where egg shaped and didn't have a lot of material left. Well it didn't work. This thing is pushing 180psi and no decompression. I think I need to drill a hole in the handle and install one. It bites ya.


----------



## sefh3

I'm debating on helicoils on them or switching out the cases. I have another one in good shape but don't have a gasket kit for it.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Morning everyone.
> I did work on the oh75 last night. I retapped the bolt holes that hold the starter gas tank on. The holes where egg shaped and didn't have a lot of material left. Well it didn't work. This thing is pushing 180psi and no decompression. I think I need to drill a hole in the handle and install one. It bites ya.



Install WHAT in the handle ?
decomp ?
bolt ?


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Install WHAT in the handle ?
> decomp ?
> bolt ?



Decompression valve. The 075 didn't have those but the 076's did. The cylinder has a plug in it so I just need to remove the plug drill a hole in the handle for one.


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

It's a regular three ring circus at my house!

The puppies are crazy!!!!!

Tryin wrangle them and the lil guy!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Decompression valve. The 075 didn't have those but the 076's did. The cylinder has a plug in it so I just need to remove the plug drill a hole in the handle for one.



That dont sound like a big deal 

make it a LOT easier to pull over !!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> That dont sound like a big deal
> 
> make it a LOT easier to pull over !!



It's like the 041. You need to tear the hole dang saw down to get the handle and cylinder off.


----------



## sefh3

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> It's a regular three ring circus at my house!
> 
> The puppies are crazy!!!!!
> 
> Tryin wrangle them and the lil guy!



Oh boy what fun that is going to be. Got any pics of these horses I mean pups yet?


----------



## AU_K2500

Got a lot of saw work next couple days. Lots of cleaning! Need to pick up a bucket and some more purple power. Maybe a little scrubby brush. Some shop rags would be good too. Can't find a big bag anywhere.....though about washing mine.....don't want to get beat with a rubber hose though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

One box mailed out to New Hampsta, another to Oslo Norway. 5-7 days the lady says.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Got a lot of saw work next couple days. Lots of cleaning! Need to pick up a bucket and some more purple power. Maybe a little scrubby brush. Some shop rags would be good too. Can't find a big bag anywhere.....though about washing mine.....don't want to get beat with a rubber hose though.



How many 024/026's you working on? Purple power is some good stuff. Save your pennies and get a parts washer from Harbor Freight. It's worth it for cleaning saws.


----------



## farrell

sefh3 said:


> Oh boy what fun that is going to be. Got any pics of these horses I mean pups yet?



View attachment 270221


lucy is on the left and haley is on the right


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> One box mailed out to New Hampsta, another to Oslo Norway. 5-7 days the lady says.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> How many 024/026's you working on? Purple power is some good stuff. Save your pennies and get a parts washer from Harbor Freight. It's worth it for cleaning saws.



I know it. I need to get one. I'll sell a whoskie or three, that might be enough to pull in 50 bucks in profit.......maybe not.


----------



## tbone75

Ok ..........026 all done and running ! 

Squish right on .020 ,compression 160 before I fired it up. Check again after I play a while. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ok ..........026 all done and running !
> 
> Squish right on .020 ,compression 160 before I fired it up. Check again after I play a while. LOL



Real nice,...now there is quality right there. Put one of those covers we talked about on that one and you would think its nearly new.


----------



## tbone75

Sprayed that 455 top cover again last night,let it sit all night. Stihl didn't get everything off ! Outside looks good,inside don't. Its soaking again ! LOL
May put it together next?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Real nice,...now there is quality right there. Put one of those covers we talked about on that one and you would think its nearly new.



Yep ! It is a nice one ! I did a little MM on it too. LOL Cut the baffle out inside.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sprayed that 455 top cover again last night,let it sit all night. Stihl didn't get everything off ! Outside looks good,inside don't. Its soaking again ! LOL
> May put it together next?



Take a putty knife or screwdriver and break some of the gunk free so the cleaner can get under the edges of it.
instead of trying to dissolve all the way thru.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Take a putty knife or screwdriver and break some of the gunk free so the cleaner can get under the edges of it.
> instead of trying to dissolve all the way thru.



Bet that would help a lot !

Now ya tell me ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Ron............Ya know I am a pea brain Slug ! Ya gots to tell me things!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron............Ya know I am a pea brain Slug ! Ya gots to tell me things!



I know i said the method was not labor intensive BUT,,,,,,a "little" scaping aint hard !!


----------



## tbone75

Need a back break ! That little Steel was rough on me ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I know i said the method was not labor intensive BUT,,,,,,a "little" scaping aint hard !!



I used a scrub brush on it ! LOL

Stihl works better than anything else I have tried!


----------



## tbone75

The regular gunk I used it on,sprayed right off !


----------



## jimdad07

Clutch cover came in for that 268, just waiting on the top end now.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Clutch cover came in for that 268, just waiting on the top end now.



I bet you like that saw ! Real easy to work on too !


----------



## tbone75

Think I may have a 034 crankcase? This pile of stuff i got from Marc had 2-028 cases and this other one? there is a 034 cylinder cover in the box,so maybe it went to that? No tank for it,but it has a nice looking piston stihl on it! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jim ???????????


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Jim ???????????



Bob?????????


----------



## tbone75

Seems the snow has moved on,Ron can have it now! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Seems the snow has moved on,Ron can have it now! LOL



Thanks a lot John. Constant for a few hours here


----------



## AU_K2500

Progress report. 

I have since reassembled all four starters, new cord and all. 

View attachment 270248


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Jim ???????????



Sorry guys, down with the flu. Haven't been on much. plus buried in snow.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Sorry guys, down with the flu. Haven't been on much. plus buried in snow.



That sucks with both lips. Hope you feel better.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Sorry guys, down with the flu. Haven't been on much. plus buried in snow.



That sucks, nothing good can be said about having the flu.
How did the Gravely handle the snow?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seems the snow has moved on,Ron can have it now! LOL



Did you put the bar and chain on the yellow saw yet?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you put the bar and chain on the yellow saw yet?



:msp_wub:


Think I better just pack it up and get it headed your way. All I have to play with is fire wood,not enough fun! LOL
Never got down over the hill to get me a log. Weather just sucked to much.
I will try to get it headed North East Tues.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks a lot John. Constant for a few hours here



Just heard,more on the way for here ! :msp_thumbdn:

So that means,more for you !


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Sorry guys, down with the flu. Haven't been on much. plus buried in snow.



Take care JimBob,they say its going to be a bad year for that!

You won't feel good enough to work on saws,just send them down here.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Progress report.
> 
> I have since reassembled all four starters, new cord and all.
> 
> View attachment 270248



Now you just need the rest of the saws! LOL

Good trading stock !


----------



## tbone75

Got enough parts to build one 455 Husky. Need to do a little more cleaning then slap it together ! LOL

Alternating between stihl and Husky ! LOL 268,026,455, then another Stihl,I think? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That sucks, nothing good can be said about having the flu.
> How did the Gravely handle the snow?



It did ok. I have to adjust the low end clutch and put chains on the tires. It did pretty good though. That thing can really throw snow.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Now you just need the rest of the saws! LOL
> 
> Good trading stock !



There all sitting in the shop! Everything there. Just going through them, cleaning, doing PM and getting them running.

Did the recoil and clutch covers. Next cylinder and AF covers. Then handles and cases. I've got a system


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Got enough parts to build one 455 Husky. Need to do a little more cleaning then slap it together ! LOL
> 
> Alternating between stihl and Husky ! LOL 268,026,455, then another Stihl,I think? LOL



You got any 36 parts?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> :msp_wub:
> 
> 
> Think I better just pack it up and get it headed your way. All I have to play with is fire wood,not enough fun! LOL
> Never got down over the hill to get me a log. Weather just sucked to much.
> I will try to get it headed North East Tues.



Be had pressed to get it shipped Tues........New Ears Day.....'member????


----------



## dancan

50mph winds , 12 to 16 inches of snow , the landscape may look a bit different tomorrow morning :msp_mad:


----------



## Cantdog

Just got done tractoring.....all day....never did get to the wood pile.....made it about half way and the daughter returned with the truck from getting a load of Hoss hay so had to load the tractor up and get on over here.. About a foot of frozen heavy snow and no frost in the ground....hard way to go....weather folks have changed their tune too, from 3-5" to an 8-12" song......had to push back everywhere I went.......home and shop all done 'till tomorrow....Harpoon Winter Warmer...helps now..next to the fire...


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> You got any 36 pants?



No but will these do ??

Chainsaw pants size 33 - Nova Scotia Hand Tools For Sale - Kijiji Nova Scotia Canada.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_wub:
> 
> 
> Think I better just pack it up and get it headed your way. All I have to play with is fire wood,not enough fun! LOL
> Never got down over the hill to get me a log. Weather just sucked to much.
> I will try to get it headed North East Tues.



No rush on my part,..heck you can keep it til spring if you want. I can`t even begin to use all the saws I have now, it will most likely just be a shelf queen anyway. I have 4-5 of them yeller ones and more than one red one of the same size and dimensions...LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You got any 36 parts?



Sorry,nope.Not sure what this one crankcase is yet? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Be had pressed to get it shipped Tues........New Ears Day.....'member????



Thought it was Mon. LOL Ya know how Slugs are,day late and a dollar short !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No rush on my part,..heck you can keep it til spring if you want. I can`t even begin to use all the saws I have now, it will most likely just be a shelf queen anyway. I have 4-5 of them yeller ones and more than one red one of the same size and dimensions...LOL



If this dang snow ever stops I will get it out! Really would like to try it!

Guess I could go out front and drop one ! LOL Never did drop them hickory's out there!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Just got done tractoring.....all day....never did get to the wood pile.....made it about half way and the daughter returned with the truck from getting a load of Hoss hay so had to load the tractor up and get on over here.. About a foot of frozen heavy snow and no frost in the ground....hard way to go....weather folks have changed their tune too, from 3-5" to an 8-12" song......had to push back everywhere I went.......home and shop all done 'till tomorrow....Harpoon Winter Warmer...helps now..next to the fire...



In preparation for the snow I sent the wife to town to get a book and some shoelaces , special long shoelaces so she'd be gone a long time , I then moved a bunch of stuff around so as to not interfere with snow removal , then I installed a 500 watt floodlight on a 15ft mast for extra night time illumination and then I changed the outdoor/driveway light to a 70 watt hps .
I had a Kubota hydraulic shovel delivered since the "Manuel" shovel was me and I didn't think I'd be in the shovelling mood tomorrow .
Then I realised that all my fuel cans were at the shop so off to the HardLuck Store to buy a "Yellar" for diesel can and then fuel , lots of people filling up cans and plow trucks . Hey Jerry I even saw Doug gettin' ready .
Kotton Kandy tonight with a little Jim Bean  
Garrison Winter Warmer is pretty nice at this time of year but I ended up with Maibock and some home made turkey/wild rice soup for supper .


----------



## tbone75

Got all the parts cleaned up for the 455,what a MESS !!!!!! That pine crap is worse than anything I ever seen !! The worst was the jug,fins were plugged ! And baked on ! LOL Oven cleaner,screwdriver and wire brush got most of it. Just need to dig out a coil and put it all together.

Not tonight !! Slug is DONE !! 

Longest day I have put in for a LONG time !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thought it was Mon. LOL Ya know how Slugs are,day late and a dollar short !



Thats what happens when yur retadted !!

all i know is payday on the FIRST !!! 

just got COLA ,, $48 more a month ,,BFD !!

by next month i should have my SS disability.. 
wont be much having been self employed for over 30 years..


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> In preparation for the snow I sent the wife to town to get a book and some shoelaces , special long shoelaces so she'd be gone a long time , I then moved a bunch of stuff around so as to not interfere with snow removal , then I installed a 500 watt floodlight on a 15ft mast for extra night time illumination and then I changed the outdoor/driveway light to a 70 watt hps .
> I had a Kubota hydraulic shovel delivered since the "Manuel" shovel was me and I didn't think I'd be in the shovelling mood tomorrow .
> Then I realised that all my fuel cans were at the shop so off to the HardLuck Store to buy a "Yellar" for diesel can and then fuel , lots of people filling up cans and plow trucks . Hey Jerry I even saw Doug gettin' ready .
> Kotton Kandy tonight with a little Jim Bean
> Garrison Winter Warmer is pretty nice at this time of year but I ended up with Maibock and some home made turkey/wild rice soup for supper .



Sounds like your ready as you can get ! Good luck !

I want some of that soup !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> In preparation for the snow I sent the wife to town to get a book and some shoelaces , special long shoelaces so she'd be gone a long time , I then moved a bunch of stuff around so as to not interfere with snow removal , then I installed a 500 watt floodlight on a 15ft mast for extra night time illumination and then I changed the outdoor/driveway light to a 70 watt hps .
> I had a Kubota hydraulic shovel delivered since the "Manuel" shovel was me and I didn't think I'd be in the shovelling mood tomorrow .
> Then I realised that all my fuel cans were at the shop so off to the HardLuck Store to buy a "Yellar" for diesel can and then fuel , lots of people filling up cans and plow trucks . Hey Jerry I even saw Doug gettin' ready .
> Kotton Kandy tonight with a little Jim Bean
> Garrison Winter Warmer is pretty nice at this time of year but I ended up with Maibock and some home made turkey/wild rice soup for supper .



Doug made mention that he had met and talked to you when he was down at the Irving filling up some gas jugs just getting prepped for the storm. Heard you had done a fair bit today, now I see what you were up to. How is that Kub starting these days?


----------



## dancan

Wow , I just flipped the "On" switch , Mr.Beam was impressed .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If this dang snow ever stops I will get it out! Really would like to try it!
> 
> Guess I could go out front and drop one ! LOL Never did drop them hickory's out there!



Go for it, sure the saw can do it...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats what happens when yur retadted !!
> 
> all i know is payday on the FIRST !!!
> 
> just got COLA ,, $48 more a month ,,BFD !!
> 
> by next month i should have my SS disability..
> wont be much having been self employed for over 30 years..



I get my retirement from work on the first,then SS the second Wed. of the month? Something about my birthday?


Mo money is mo money !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Go for it, sure the saw can do it...LOL



I will drop it with some other saw,them whack it up with Ol Yellar ! LOL May get one of them 192s put together to try out too? LOL

Takes 3 or more saws to cut a tree up, ........... don't it? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Wow , I just flipped the "On" switch , Mr.Beam was impressed .



Send some cotton candy down , air mail ! Think I am gonna need it after today! LOL


----------



## dancan

I'll know tomorrow if the glow circuit works but it started today without glowing it , I'm not sure if the alt is charging but once it's going it doesn't matter , I brought the battery in and it's on a charger , I've got booster cables if it doesn't come around .
I hope we get rain .

Mmmm good tukey soup , I started with the Holy Trinity Holy trinity (cuisine) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , added garlic and shallots , the stock from the Christmas turkey and the carcass , sea salt , fresh ground black pepper , brown and wild rice and then simmered all day Mmmmm good , sorry John ......No Soup for You !!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll know tomorrow if the glow circuit works but it started today without glowing it , I'm not sure if the alt is charging but once it's going it doesn't matter , I brought the battery in and it's on a charger , I've got booster cables if it doesn't come around .
> I hope we get rain .
> 
> Mmmm good tukey soup , I started with the Holy Trinity Holy trinity (cuisine) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , added garlic and shallots , the stock from the Christmas turkey and the carcass , sea salt , fresh ground black pepper , brown and wild rice and then simmered all day Mmmmm good , sorry John ......No Soup for You !!!



Dang Ol MEEN AZZ ! :msp_mad:

Guess I will eat soup beans !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dang Ol MEEN AZZ ! :msp_mad:
> 
> Guess I will eat soup beans !



My wife is happy that it's your wife that lives with you ..................LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> In preparation for the snow I sent the wife to town to get a book and some shoelaces , special long shoelaces so she'd be gone a long time , I then moved a bunch of stuff around so as to not interfere with snow removal , then I installed a 500 watt floodlight on a 15ft mast for extra night time illumination and then I changed the outdoor/driveway light to a 70 watt hps .
> I had a Kubota hydraulic shovel delivered since the "Manuel" shovel was me and I didn't think I'd be in the shovelling mood tomorrow .
> Then I realised that all my fuel cans were at the shop so off to the HardLuck Store to buy a "Yellar" for diesel can and then fuel , lots of people filling up cans and plow trucks . Hey Jerry I even saw Doug gettin' ready .
> Kotton Kandy tonight with a little Jim Bean
> Garrison Winter Warmer is pretty nice at this time of year but I ended up with Maibock and some home made turkey/wild rice soup for supper .



WTH ??
aint ya nadians got snow before ??

jeeze !1 ya live down south hre where it taint nuthin !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will drop it with some other saw,them whack it up with Ol Yellar ! LOL May get one of them 192s put together to try out too? LOL
> 
> Takes 3 or more saws to cut a tree up, ........... don't it? :hmm3grin2orange:



Sure nuff,..I was busting trees off the stump with my West Coast 066 running a 20" bar full chisel. Them trees were bout jumping right off the stump,..then used the 026 and SD 115 to limb and CTL each tree up. Just 3 saws that day did a truckload in a couple hours, cut and loaded. Just completed bucking up the last 3 truckloads I brought out this month.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> WTH ??
> aint ya nadians got snow before ??
> 
> jeeze !1 ya live down south hre where it taint nuthin !



There you go again ,using those New Hampsta terms so us Nadians can`t follow or unnerstand....:msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'll know tomorrow if the glow circuit works but it started today without glowing it , I'm not sure if the alt is charging but once it's going it doesn't matter , I brought the battery in and it's on a charger , I've got booster cables if it doesn't come around .
> I hope we get rain .
> 
> Mmmm good tukey soup , I started with the Holy Trinity Holy trinity (cuisine) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , added garlic and shallots , the stock from the Christmas turkey and the carcass , sea salt , fresh ground black pepper , brown and wild rice and then simmered all day Mmmmm good , sorry John ......No Soup for You !!!



As you know diesels have a voltage activate fuel shutoff.
no battery voltage,no fuel,,fully charged battery is good.

SEA salt ?? where else does salt come from ?? :confused2:


----------



## jimdad07

Looks like everyone is getting hammered with snow, except Mark. I might have a line on an old snowmobile for a wood better this winter. Looks like it will be needed.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> There you go again ,using those New Hampsta terms so us Nadians can`t follow or unnerstand....:msp_confused:



ya nadians esilly cornfused !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> ya nadians esilly cornfused !



You speakin New Hampsta code??:msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

Snow .................... A stereotype that foreigners have of Canada , geez , I just finished waxing muh snowshoes and muh Huskees just went in for their 20 thousand mile tuneup ..........
I don't neeeeeed snow , I don't want snowwwwwwww , you guys can have all the snowwwwwww LOL
If it would have been forecast earlier I would have done it earlier , just suffered a little more so I'm happy it held off this long 
To get done what I got done today tells me that I can at least wonder the woods for the morning and that my friends is a big plus in my books , couldn't have done it 2 weeks ago


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Looks like everyone is getting hammered with snow, except Mark. I might have a line on an old snowmobile for a wood better this winter. Looks like it will be needed.



Nuttin like a wood better , i guess ??

look for pahts today ?? 

( reminder ) ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> As you know diesels have a voltage activate fuel shutoff.
> no battery voltage,no fuel,,fully charged battery is good.
> 
> SEA salt ?? where else does salt come from ?? :confused2:



Under Cleveland Ohio !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You speakin New Hampsta code??:msp_sneaky:



ya gotta cohde ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Nuttin like a wood better , i guess ??
> 
> look for pahts today ??
> 
> ( reminder ) ..



pahts for your wood better??...:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> ya gotta cohde ?



code reader??


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> As you know diesels have a voltage activate fuel shutoff.
> no battery voltage,no fuel,,fully charged battery is good.
> 
> SEA salt ?? where else does salt come from ?? :confused2:



Manual fuel shut off , no need for lecticity 'cept foreign the lights and starter , "Old School" LOL

OK I'll rephrase the salt thing , "Unwashed" "Uncleaned" "UnWhatever" "Nothing Added to It" "As Found" Salt .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Snow .................... A stereotype that foreigners have of Canada , geez , I just finished waxing muh snowshoes and muh Huskees just went in for their 20 thousand mile tuneup ..........
> I don't neeeeeed snow , I don't want snowwwwwwww , you guys can have all the snowwwwwww LOL
> If it would have been forecast earlier I would have done it earlier , just suffered a little more so I'm happy it held off this long
> To get done what I got done today tells me that I can at least wonder the woods for the morning and that my friends is a big plus in my books , couldn't have done it 2 weeks ago



" Snow .................... A stereotype that foreigners have of Canada . "

try gitten offen that lil island and head west a tad away from the gulf current and experiance the REAL canada !! LOL !! 
heck,,Robin , hunderds of miles south of you gets more snow !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Under Cleveland Ohio !



Syracuse salt works. 

Syracuse salt potatoes!!!!!

2 qts of water
2 lbs little new potatoes
1 lb salt


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Syracuse salt works.
> 
> Syracuse salt potatoes!!!!!
> 
> 2 qts of water
> 2 lbs little new potatoes
> 1 lb salt



WoW , salty !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> " Snow .................... A stereotype that foreigners have of Canada . "
> 
> try gitten offen that lil island and head west a tad away from the gulf current and experiance the REAL canada !! LOL !!
> heck,,Robin , hunderds of miles south of you gets more snow !!



I got no use for snow at all, can`t sell it, can`t give it away, got to work at or pay to get rid of it. Rather have rain, it drains away on its own, no labor required....LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> " Snow .................... A stereotype that foreigners have of Canada . "
> 
> try gitten offen that lil island and head west a tad away from the gulf current and experiance the REAL canada !! LOL !!
> heck,,Robin , hunderds of miles south of you gets more snow !!



If We could ditch it at Amherst and float down to the Bahamas ........Oh , you and Robin CAN have all of my snow .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Syracuse salt works.
> 
> Syracuse salt potatoes!!!!!
> 
> 2 qts of water
> 2 lbs little new potatoes
> 1 lb salt



Hey Rob ! ............. How ya holding up?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Manual fuel shut off , no need for lecticity 'cept foreign the lights and starter , "Old School" LOL
> 
> OK I'll rephrase the salt thing , "Unwashed" "Uncleaned" "UnWhatever" "Nothing Added to It" "As Found" Salt .



HOW can it be unwashed,.uncleaned,if it came from saltwater !! ???
no iodine added i can understand..other stuff just to keep it from caking up.

BTW,,it is ALL cleaned/washed,,have to ,,to get the sand out 

LOL !!! sorry,,knowing who i do and what i know , i have to laff at a lot of the foodstuff UN-thuths out there., 

DONT even ask about SUGAR !!!


----------



## tbone75

I can't move ! Ate to many beans,with diced onion in them! Not cooked in them! 

This house is gonna STINK tonight! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Syracuse salt works.
> 
> Syracuse salt potatoes!!!!!
> 
> 2 qts of water
> 2 lbs little new potatoes
> 1 lb salt



I got friends live in suckyuse,,used to live on Tug Hill,,where JimBob used to live.
SHE couldnt quite grasp the concept of "salt" potatoes ! LOL !!
lil taters cooked in salt !!
she thot they wuz diff taters !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HOW can it be unwashed,.uncleaned,if it came from saltwater !! ???
> no iodine added i can understand..other stuff just to keep it from caking up.
> 
> BTW,,it is ALL cleaned/washed,,have to ,,to get the sand out
> 
> LOL !!! sorry,,knowing who i do and what i know , i have to laff at a lot of the foodstuff UN-thuths out there.,
> 
> DONT even ask about SUGAR !!!



What about sugar? I wanna know !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got no use for snow at all, can`t sell it, can`t give it away, got to work at or pay to get rid of it. Rather have rain, it drains away on its own, no labor required....LOL



Hey,,i'm with ya on thet !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> i can't move ! Ate to many beans,with diced onion in them! Not cooked in them!
> 
> This house is gonna stink tonight! :hmm3grin2orange:





sthink !!


----------



## dancan

There is "Unrefined" salt , that's what I'm talking about and yes I know about sugar .


----------



## dancan

Oh , in case anyone was wondering ............................Stihl is a better built saw than the Fantastic Plastic Huuskeez , why else would Ron be putting soooo much effort into antique Stihls ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Round two.

The way a dish rack ought to look. 
View attachment 270301


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Oh , in case anyone was wondering ............................Stihl is a better built saw than the Fantastic Plastic Huuskeez , why else would Ron be putting soooo much effort into antique Stihls ??



Just wait til he gets into modern day Stihls,...there be no stopping him then!!!...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What about sugar? I wanna know !



WHAT kind of sugar you wanna know about ??

plain ol white sugar ??

once the refining of sugar as we get it today in the 5 lb bag was widelly distributed ,, just before modern dentistry was widely availabe,,the leading cause of death among males was SUICIDE !! due to toothaches !! 
source: from one of the top %5 of oral surgeons in the US..

now,how many types of sugar is there ??
it depend on how the sucrose is proccesed ,simple sugars or complex or,,glucose or dextrose or,whatever !!
TO many optons..
the best ?? demarara...


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I got friends live in suckyuse,,used to live on Tug Hill,,where JimBob used to live.
> SHE couldnt quite grasp the concept of "salt" potatoes ! LOL !!
> lil taters cooked in salt !!
> she thot they wuz diff taters !!



The salt raises the boiling point of the water. Potatoes are fluffy inside the skins. Got to be unpealled.

Drain in a rack. Light crust of salt. Dip in melted Butter and eat. Goes great with clams. 

Just waiting John. 

I have a video of Walter Snowfighters in the blizzard of 1936 up on The Tug Hill Plateau. 

Visited there last time I was in NY.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WHAT kind of sugar you wanna know about ??
> 
> plain ol white sugar ??
> 
> once the refining of sugar as we get it today in the 5 lb bag was widelly distributed ,, just before modern dentistry was widely availabe,,the leading cause of death among males was SUICIDE !! due to toothaches !!
> source: from one of the top %5 of oral surgeons in the US..
> 
> now,how many types of sugar is there ??
> it depend on how the sucrose is proccesed ,simple sugars or complex or,,glucose or dextrose or,whatever !!
> TO many optons..
> the best ?? demarara...



White will do ! LOL I know they make sugar out of cane and beets. That is about it?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> There is "Unrefined" salt , that's what I'm talking about and yes I know about sugar .



" 
UNREFINED " ,,, go down to the ocean,,fill up a plastic bucket with salt water,let it evaporate,,whats left is "unrefined" salt.
is what your buyin look like that ??
if not it has been "refined" in one way or another ..

anybody else wanna pick on aunty Dan ?? 

I hear ya dan ,,  just havin fun !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> WoW , salty !!



Not really, but people don't believe it till they try them.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Oh , in case anyone was wondering ............................Stihl is a better built saw than the Fantastic Plastic Huuskeez , why else would Ron be putting soooo much effort into antique Stihls ??



HEY !! yur been meen !!!

i wuz only havin fun !!


----------



## Cantdog

\


roncoinc said:


> " Snow .................... A stereotype that foreigners have of Canada . "
> 
> try gitten offen that lil island and head west a tad away from the gulf current and experiance the REAL canada !! LOL !!
> heck,,Robin , hunderds of miles south of you gets more snow !!




Well 'taint ackchilly so........My home is at 44.416 latitude.......Halifax NS is at 44.635 latitude........one degree of latitude or longitude is equal to just over 69 miles....sooooo..... with the difference being .219 of a degree....which, when spoken is 21 minutes, 9 seconds and would be considered to be 1/3 of a degree more or less for rough measure...figgers out to Halifax being 23 mile north of me....again more or less depending where in Halifax and what room in my house you were positioning.......LOL!!!! I don't like snow either.....now you'ld think Dan would be praying for it so he could sell more snow tires!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Not really, but people don't believe it till they try them.



Yes they ARE salty !

anything that has a white crust of salt on it IS salty !!

mericans are salt de-sensitized ,, only country in the world uses so much salt per serving of food !!

i am salt sensitive,,you wouldnt believe when you buy prepared food how much salt is has in it.
mericans dont like good natural food,has to be salty or sugary before the will eat it..
disgusting


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> White will do ! LOL I know they make sugar out of cane and beets. That is about it?



Try some " raw " sugar,,,may want to use a tad more of it to get the sweetness level you want but the TASTE is SO much betterer


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Not really, but people don't believe it till they try them.



Don't worry , I was just thinking "Wait till spring and the new spuds are out " , I even know what store I'm gonna visit .
I'll just use plain ole table salt fo dat one LOL
I'll keep the Kosher , unbleached , unprocessed salt from Utah that has dirt in it and the pink salt from Australia and the dirty coarse salt from Hymalaya for other dishes .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> \
> 
> 
> Well 'taint ackchilly so........My home is at 44.416 latitude.......Halifax NS is at 44.635 latitude........one degree of latitude or longitude is equal to just over 69 miles....sooooo..... with the difference being .219 of a degree....which, when spoken is 21 minutes, 9 seconds and would be considered to be 1/3 of a degree more or less for rough measure...figgers out to Halifax being 23 mile north of me....again more or less depending where in Halifax and what room in my house you were positioning.......LOL!!!! I don't like snow either.....now you'ld think Dan would be praying for it so he could sell more snow tires!!!





Next week for snow please , I'll be open on the 2nd .


----------



## dancan

That there is some down right impressive math and calculations right there by the way , rep worthy it is I tell ya LOL



But I gots to spread it around


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Try some " raw " sugar,,,may want to use a tad more of it to get the sweetness level you want but the TASTE is SO much betterer



Never seen it anywhere? Gotta go to a health food store to get it?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> \
> 
> 
> Well 'taint ackchilly so........My home is at 44.416 latitude.......Halifax NS is at 44.635 latitude........one degree of latitude or longitude is equal to just over 69 miles....sooooo..... with the difference being .219 of a degree....which, when spoken is 21 minutes, 9 seconds and would be considered to be 1/3 of a degree more or less for rough measure...figgers out to Halifax being 23 mile north of me....again more or less depending where in Halifax and what room in my house you were positioning.......LOL!!!! I don't like snow either.....now you'ld think Dan would be praying for it so he could sell more snow tires!!!



:msp_confused: .......... Way to much chit for my pea brain ! :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> \
> 
> 
> Well 'taint ackchilly so........My home is at 44.416 latitude.......Halifax NS is at 44.635 latitude........one degree of latitude or longitude is equal to just over 69 miles....sooooo..... with the difference being .219 of a degree....which, when spoken is 21 minutes, 9 seconds and would be considered to be 1/3 of a degree more or less for rough measure...figgers out to Halifax being 23 mile north of me....again more or less depending where in Halifax and what room in my house you were positioning.......LOL!!!! I don't like snow either.....now you'ld think Dan would be praying for it so he could sell more snow tires!!!



Close,,,but,,,when a nadian in NS goes to mayne,,they get in the car,go to NB,drive around there a few hours,,cross the bordah someplace,then drive to ellsworth,,takes em a couple hunder miles !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Never seen it anywhere? Gotta go to a health food store to get it?



No,,bout any grocery store carries RAW sugar..


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> That there is some down right impressive math and calculations right there by the way , rep worthy it is I tell ya LOL
> 
> 
> 
> But I gots to spread it around



LOL!!! I didn't think it was quite that close...I though perhaps a degree or two...and of course you guys are not in Halifax so that might add a couple more miles to it.....I didnt bother to figger it out completely....cause with todays gps systems I could get it down to feets quickly......LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Close,,,but,,,when a nadian in NS goes to mayne,,they get in the car,go to NB,drive around there a few hours,,cross the bordah someplace,then drive to ellsworth,,takes em a couple hunder miles !!



Yes it does....I'm about 9-10 hrs from Halifax by car..bike..etc LOL They gotts to go north a long ways.... and then go south a long ways...an they stihl in Canada......LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Don't worry , I was just thinking "Wait till spring and the new spuds are out " , I even know what store I'm gonna visit .
> I'll just use plain ole table salt fo dat one LOL
> I'll keep the Kosher , unbleached , unprocessed salt from Utah that has dirt in it and the pink salt from Australia and the dirty coarse salt from Hymalaya for other dishes .




Dat rite there in the picture is NOT natural salt !!
it has been mined,,and that is ok but has been sorted by compressed xtal size for a selling point.
natural sat xtals are NOT that big !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No,,bout any grocery store carries RAW sugar..



Guess I never looked fer it? LOL


----------



## dancan

Better than that my mother was from the Mavilette area , I've got a brother that lives in Lower Saulnierville , I'm pretty sure that put's it real close LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Dat rite there in the picture is NOT natural salt !!
> it has been mined,,and that is ok but has been sorted by compressed xtal size for a selling point.
> natural sat xtals are NOT that big !!






I thought that was "unatural" salt..........wusn't cocaine wuzit????


----------



## dancan

Not my pic but stihl dirty LOL


----------



## dancan

"Most of Mainland Nova Scotia is under a winter storm warning with upwards of 40 centimetres of snow and blowing snow expected beginning tonight and continuing Sunday.

This is a warning that dangerous winter weather conditions are expected or occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..listen for updated statements.

A low pressure system near Cape Hatteras will intensify as it approaches Nova Scotia tonight and Sunday. This storm will bring a large swath of heavy snow to Nova Scotia along with blowing snow in strong northerly winds."

Durn that Cape Hatteras .
It's on the way .

View attachment 270326


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Nuttin like a wood better , i guess ??
> 
> look for pahts today ??
> 
> ( reminder ) ..



You figure the 045 stuff will work? I haven't left the couch today but I did pull a box out of the attic with the 045 carcass the other day. Pm me your address, I'm not sure where it is.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You figure the 045 stuff will work? I haven't left the couch today but I did pull a box out of the attic with the 045 carcass the other day. Pm me your address, I'm not sure where it is.



Now that is funny !.......Ron don't know where he is ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Now that is funny !.......Ron don't know where he is ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Goofball...did that garb work ok?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Goofball...did that garb work ok?



You didn't send me any clothes?












The carb is stihl on the shelf ! LOL I don't wanna do it ! :help:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You didn't send me any clothes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carb is stihl on the shelf ! LOL I don't wanna do it ! :help:


Not hitting the buttons that well tonight. Still nice to be able to check in from my phone on the couch. Slow typing but nice.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Not hitting the buttons that well tonight. Still nice to be able to check in from my phone on the couch. Slow typing but nice.



I have a smart ass phone now too. ........... I am WAY to dumb to use it ! :msp_confused: Couldn't even answer the dang thing when my Uncle called ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> You figure the 045 stuff will work? I haven't left the couch today but I did pull a box out of the attic with the 045 carcass the other day. Pm me your address, I'm not sure where it is.



How am I supposed to know where the box of 045 parts is ??

will the o45 stuff fit the 056 ?? i dunno !!!

what parts are they ??


you take it easy a couple days,,ok ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have a smart ass phone now too. ........... I am WAY to dumb to use it ! :msp_confused: Couldn't even answer the dang thing when my Uncle called ! :hmm3grin2orange:



If your aunt ( dan ) called would you have been able to answer it then > ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If your aunt ( dan ) called would you have been able to answer it then > ???



Maybe I could now? Had a 6 yr old kid show me how to use it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

ok,, Sparky inspired me today.

dug out some starters i cleaned and put them together with new string 

dont have saws to put them on but they are ready !!

50/51/55 series and whatever the 266 series fits !..


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
It finally quit snowing around here. Weather man says only 20% chance of snow. We get 3".


----------



## roncoinc

Got the final coat of yuk on the oh56 top today befor it started snowing.
then over the woodstove to bake..
all the parts should have a bit of time baking before assembly,,,and JimBob gets well ..
took the pic and then back over the stove they went :

i know it's paint and not powder coat but i believe that the baking/heat will make a diff in how it holds up ..
and the longer the better !!


----------



## sefh3

I did find a place that sells 6mm helicoils. I think I'm going to get them tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ok,, Sparky inspired me today.
> 
> dug out some starters i cleaned and put them together with new string
> 
> dont have saws to put them on but they are ready !!
> 
> 50/51/55 series and whatever the 266 series fits !..



May need one for a 55 , IF I ever put it together?? LOL Just not sure I want to? LOL
I have a case,handle and top cover!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Got the final coat of yuk on the oh56 top today befor it started snowing.
> then over the woodstove to bake..
> all the parts should have a bit of time baking before assembly,,,and JimBob gets well ..
> took the pic and then back over the stove they went :
> 
> i know it's paint and not powder coat but i believe that the baking/heat will make a diff in how it holds up ..
> and the longer the better !!



Baking those parts should swell the mag a bit and let the paint soak in. The longer the better.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> May need one for a 55 , IF I ever put it together?? LOL Just not sure I want to? LOL
> I have a case,handle and top cover!



You need more parts than that to build a saw !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got the final coat of yuk on the oh56 top today befor it started snowing.
> then over the woodstove to bake..
> all the parts should have a bit of time baking before assembly,,,and JimBob gets well ..
> took the pic and then back over the stove they went :
> 
> i know it's paint and not powder coat but i believe that the baking/heat will make a diff in how it holds up ..
> and the longer the better !!



Sure looks good Ron !


----------



## roncoinc

*oven cleaner update*

Bot a big can of oven at homers,cheap ..

tried it today on the 50 cover,,, 

not even CLOSE to easy off !!

maybe thats why it cost more ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You need more parts than that to build a saw !!!



Yep !.......... Lots more ! LOL Why I may not even do it? Needs to many parts!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Bot a big can of oven at homers,cheap ..
> 
> tried it today on the 50 cover,,,
> 
> not even CLOSE to easy off !!
> 
> maybe thats why it cost more ??



I got the dollar store brand? Could be why it didn't work as good as yours?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Baking those parts should swell the mag a bit and let the paint soak in. The longer the better.



LOL !! 

the starter and clutch cover been hanging over the stove a good two weeks now !! 
the top may be that long also,,they DO get pretty WARM at times there 
you really think thats the way it works ??
heck,,i may put the parts INSIDE the stove then !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure looks good Ron !



WRONG color scheme !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I got the dollar store brand? Could be why it didn't work as good as yours?



I did the dollar store brand,,then easy off, then homers brand..
easy off worked the best..

cost more but use less and easier and quicker,,so it all works out..
spend $2 to make a $30 part look like new,,that you would not have used on a nice saw before cleaning,,why not ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WRONG color scheme !!



Paint it all orange ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I did the dollar store brand,,then easy off, then homers brand..
> easy off worked the best..
> 
> cost more but use less and easier and quicker,,so it all works out..
> spend $2 to make a $30 part look like new,,that you would not have used on a nice saw before cleaning,,why not ??



I will get easy off next time ! Stihl have one can of cheap chit. LOL Only used one can so far,did a bunch with it!
had a pic of the Husky,now I can't find it? May have deleted it? Or in the other puter? Should have took another one! Going to look good now!


----------



## tbone75

Its freaking snowing again ! :bang: Suppose to for the next 3 to 4 days !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Its freaking snowing again ! :bang: Suppose to for the next 3 to 4 days !



Snowing here also..couple inches already


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !! 

tm.reg.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!
> 
> tm.reg.



Nite Ron , have fun playing in the snow tomorrow!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nite Ron , have fun playing in the snow tomorrow!



What color boots come with a Smurf snowsuit??

Night Ron !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> What color boots come with a Smurf snowsuit??
> 
> Night Ron !!



White !.............. Match the beard ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> White !.............. Match the beard ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Thought he shaved......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Thought he shaved......



Only trimmed. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Only trimmed. LOL



How's John tonight???


----------



## tbone75

Looking at home cell phone boosters. Checked out the bay,now check out amazon? Suckers aint cheap!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> How's John tonight???



Could be worse. LOL Over did it,plus this crappy weather. Just have to take a pill and get some sleep. LOL


How you doing?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Could be worse. LOL Over did it,plus this crappy weather. Just have to take a pill and get some sleep. LOL
> 
> 
> How you doing?


Much better now. Bad for a few hours. Now just waiting.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Much better now. Bad for a few hours. Now just waiting.



Hard to get any relief , I know !


----------



## RandyMac

time for a nap


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> time for a nap



Hope to get more than a nap!


----------



## Cantdog

WHoooooDaddy.......dog had to be dewatered.......7" of White, fresh and Fluffy on the front step......supposed to keep on until 11:00AM or so....has all the earmarks of another foot or better.....What happened????...this was supposed to be going up to Dan and Jerry....NOT landing here!!!


----------



## dancan

Meh , lot's of wind but about an inch in the driveway .......All that work for not :msp_angry:


----------



## dancan

Oh BTW , Thanks Robin for takin' the extra helping of snow LOL


----------



## roncoinc

cccooooffffeeeeeeeeee ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## roncoinc

Bout an inch of white stuff,storm gone .


----------



## dancan

Raining here , coffee gone , more on the way .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Raining here , coffee gone , more on the way .



Rain ??

AHA !!! bet you didnt prepare with an umbrella !!


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!

Circus is still here!

Ron got the parts in yesterday! Thanks again!

Not much goin on here

Got to go the store

Got to blow snow


----------



## Cantdog

Good Foot...Stihl snowin.....:msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys, woke up to hear the furnace running ? Stihl a big pile of coals , just not nuff heat. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good Foot...Stihl snowin.....:msp_mad:



That just sucks! Didn't get much more here so far.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah 2 feet in three days......at this rate I may have to change my "Location" to "The Beautiful Snowbound Coast of Maine".............


----------



## dancan

Stihl rainin' here , bought collapsing umbrellas for the wife and kids for stocking stuffers ............But none for me


----------



## Stihl 041S

MOrning all. No more snow since last night.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Stihl rainin' here , bought collapsing umbrellas for the wife and kids for stocking stuffers ............But none for me



Guess you is gonna get wet if you got out ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> MOrning all. No more snow since last night.



Morning Rob , don't worry there is more on the way !


----------



## tbone75

The cell phone boosters use two antennas,one mounted on the roof with a cable running into another box with antenna inside the house.Sure don't want to run no coax this time of year! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Stihl rainin' here , bought collapsing umbrellas for the wife and kids for stocking stuffers ............But none for me



Just hold the snow shovel over your head


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah 2 feet in three days......at this rate I may have to change my "Location" to "The Beautiful Snowbound Coast of Maine".............



good thing you got a tractor.
i would'nt want to plow all that much.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning Rob , don't worry there is more on the way !



Hel. If there were 10 ft I couldn't get to it. Maybe open the door and let it fall on memasmi lay on the floor. Lol

I got to get that 1936 Tug Hill Plateau on a disc. 

Wait. It's on YouTube till I get the whole thing.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Snowing now!!!!

Plowing Tug Hill on YouTube. 23 min long. 

Great stuff. 

1939 not 1936.


----------



## Cantdog

Looks like the center of the LOW is going right over your house, Dan.........Duck!!!!! (Scroll down to color map)

Tropical Weather | Weather Underground


----------



## Stihl 041S

Snowing sideways!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan. 

Hey Weatherman Robin!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> good thing you got a tractor.
> i would'nt want to plow all that much.



The "newness" wore off the tractor to move snow with 16-17 yrs ago.......easy on diesel....does a good job just have to patient.....thing is with a bucket loader you are ony going to move a bucketful to a time....no matter how far you push it.....'course I can "stack" it.......6-7 hrs yesterday and another 6-7 today..... doing it all over again is not something I'm looking forward to......


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !


I just got off the phone with my old man in Digby , he's got Robin's snow LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> The "newness" wore off the tractor to move snow with 16-17 yrs ago.......easy on diesel....does a good job just have to patient.....thing is with a bucket loader you are ony going to move a bucketful to a time....no matter how far you push it.....'course I can "stack" it.......6-7 hrs yesterday and another 6-7 today..... doing it all over again is not something I'm looking forward to......



Looks like another good size storm heading up this way,must be the one the weather idiots are talking about.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with my old man in Digby , he's got Robin's snow LOL



I'm not sure that's fair.........I meen.....I don't have his scallops.........LOL!!!! I'd trade a ton of snow for a QT of scallops.......or even one scallop if he'd come get the snow..might even give hm a scallop.....


----------



## sefh3

Snowy Morning everyone.
Looks like winter storm Freyr is hitting you Robin.
The weather new idea of naming winter storms.


----------



## roncoinc

looks like that storm over NS is spinning and may come around to the east side of the island with some snow


----------



## sefh3

Damit Dan I told you to keep the freezer shut up there in the winter. We don't need anymore snow......


----------



## jimdad07

As far as I can tell the 045 parts will work. I should be able to get them out to you in the next couple of days. I need your address again Ron, I lost track of it.


----------



## farrell

I may have pulled a rob#1!:msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> As far as I can tell the 045 parts will work. I should be able to get them out to you in the next couple of days. I need your address again Ron, I lost track of it.



PM'ed you my ad.
Tnx.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> I may have pulled a rob#1!:msp_scared:



What you do ??


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> PM'ed you my ad.
> Tnx.



Got it, thanks Ron.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I may have pulled a rob#1!:msp_scared:



Ibuprofen now. Listen to John.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> What you do ??



Tryin to get the tractor unstuck by sliding back end around when I got white got pain in lower back and face planted in the snow! Not sure if its a muscle or disc but hurts quite bad!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Ibuprofen now. Listen to John.



Took Tylenol and a muscle relaxer see if it helps?!


----------



## dancan

I thought membership to the disabled club was closed , didn't we say no new members ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I thought membership to the disabled club was closed , didn't we say no new members ???



What`s a yearly membership cost??


----------



## dancan

According to my surgeon here's some combos that are safe , 3 tylonol#1's every 4 to 6 hours with Ibu or with up to 2 Aleve (naproxen) (if it does not bother you) but don't mix Ibu with Aleve .
Just repeating , not advising .


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> What`s a yearly membership cost??



Blue Cross/Blue Shield?

Other than that the cost of saw stuff alone could wipe a guy out. Legend has it that John has a building made entirely out of saw shrouded and old clutch covers.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> What`s a yearly membership cost??



Usually some sort of body damage


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Usually some sort of body damage



No thanks,..don`t want ta join then....


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Blue Cross/Blue Shield?
> 
> Other than that the cost of saw stuff alone could wipe a guy out. Legend has it that John has a building made entirely out of saw shrouded and old clutch covers.



Maybe its just not a ,rumor .


----------



## jimdad07

Time to try getting off of this couch. Going crazy with this wasted weekend.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No thanks,..don`t want ta join then....



Sure ya don't ! Beavertailguy600 ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Tryin to get the tractor unstuck by sliding back end around when I got white got pain in lower back and face planted in the snow! Not sure if its a muscle or disc but hurts quite bad!



Don't feel as good as heat,but ice helps take the swelling down.

If it keeps getting worse over the next few days. You don't want to know! Hope its just a muscle strain !

Muscle relaxer are good,tylonol not as good as IBP,it helps way better with swelling ! Back muscles are swelled,or disc is swelled. 600-800 IBP every 6 hrs. works best for me.

Done told you guys, NO MORE OF THIS CHIT !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure ya don't ! Beavertailguy600 ! :msp_sneaky:



I didn`t let my little fall/bump slow me up one bit, still did whatever I wanted each and every day while I was healing up. Even drove all the way across the Province the net morning, attended a funeral and returned that night to go to work the next day....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I thought membership to the disabled club was closed , didn't we say no new members ???



I think he may have qualified not intending to ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe its just not a ,rumor .



Jerry................... We all know its you with that building !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure ya don't ! Beavertailguy600 ! :msp_sneaky:



Oh my !! YES !! thats right ! 

not fully recored yet either i think ?

just a "junior" member tho .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I didn`t let my little fall/bump slow me up one bit, still did whatever I wanted each and every day while I was healing up. Even drove all the way across the Province the net morning, attended a funeral and returned that night to go to work the net day....:msp_biggrin:



Ya.....But you tried ! :msp_sneaky:

Sure glad you didn't get here!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think he may have qualified not intending to ??



It don't sound good !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh my !! YES !! thats right !
> 
> not fully recored yet either i think ?
> 
> just a "junior" member tho .



Stihl can't feel his teefs !


----------



## tbone75

Been a real Slugish start today,but its getting better now! Second pill of the day is starting to work ! 

Want the 455 put together today !


----------



## dancan

Sure am glad I threw some Huuckskees in that tire and shingle fire I had last night .
Might get an inch or two all told


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stihl can't feel his teefs !



My dentist ,who is a very accomplished fellow ,way advanced in his field has read the Xrays and the MRI scans. He is very confident that all the feeling will come back and I second that diagnosis cause it is almost back to normal now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sure am glad I threw some Huuckskees in that tire and shingle fire I had last night .
> Might get an inch or two all told



Havn`t had much so far over here, wind is kicking up a bit and has come around from the NE heading for N for a few hours,still getting a few flurries mixed with the rain.


----------



## dancan

I'm gonna go push some slush around , what colour raincoat should I wear ?


----------



## dancan

Daum :msp_mad: Cain't get muh rubber boot on ....


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John,,,,

ask your OL if the squeelers have an important game today ??
















LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Daum :msp_mad: Cain't get muh rubber boot on ....



Grease it !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John,,,,
> 
> ask your OL if the squeelers have an important game today ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



They is on TV , I am in the basement !  Her Dad is a Browns fan ! I know when the Browns score,the phone rings ! LOL Squeelers score she is calling her Dad !  
I just stay in the basement !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Daum :msp_mad: Cain't get muh rubber boot on ....



Yer head swell?


----------



## tbone75

Finally ready to glue this 455 together ! Cleaned every screw,and any other part I could find for it! LOL new fuel lines,went through the carb,it should run? LOL Needs new stickers now !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yer head swell?



Now,,,that is,,,MEEN !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Finally ready to glue this 455 together ! Cleaned every screw,and any other part I could find for it! LOL new fuel lines,went through the carb,it should run? LOL Needs new stickers now !



pix ???


----------



## sefh3

Stopped at the hardware store today. They did have the 6mm helicoils I needed but no kit, just a pack of helicoils. So, I'm thinking tap the hole 8mmx1 to insert a 6mmx1 helicoil?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> pix ???



Soon as I get it together. LOL


Safe upstairs now,I think Squeelers won? OL was yelling,sounded happy? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Soon as I get it together. LOL
> 
> 
> Safe upstairs now,I think Squeelers won? OL was yelling,sounded happy? LOL



Ask her if they made the playoff's ??


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Ask her if they made the playoff's ??



puck,,puck,,PUCKAW !!!!! 

chicken John !! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

WoW !!! , I looked "Out There" for a minute ..........Now I got to spend an hour trying to erase a "FullMonty" from my brain LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Round 3:

Wish I could clean the clear plastic of the tank better
View attachment 270493


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ask her if they made the playoff's ??



She was just whining about that ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> puck,,puck,,PUCKAW !!!!!
> 
> chicken John !! LOL !!



You trying to get get me hurt ? :msp_sneaky:







Meen Azz Smurf !


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas! 

The drugs at home didn't work! 

Slept all afternoon!

At the ER now! 

See what's goin on been in agony all day!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Evening fellas!
> 
> The drugs at home didn't work!
> 
> Slept all afternoon!
> 
> At the ER now!
> 
> See what's goin on been in agony all day!



Welcome to the club !!

hope nuthin seriouse ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Welcome to the club !!
> 
> hope nuthin seriouse ??



But I don't wanna join!

Hurts bad enough and ain't got no better!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> But I don't wanna join!
> 
> Hurts bad enough and ain't got no better!



Oh my,,not good.
you be ok tho


----------



## roncoinc

Dan get all the water plowed out ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You trying to get get me hurt ? :msp_sneaky:
> Meen Azz Smurf !



Puck,,puck,,,,


----------



## tbone75

455 done!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> But I don't wanna join!
> 
> Hurts bad enough and ain't got no better!



Afraid it don't sound good! You may have did a Rob ! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

Yup , water and some mud pushed away 
Adam , we'll open the membership if we have to , you can be the last one to join in 2012 but I hope you don't have to .


----------



## tbone75

Had a pic of the other side,some dummy deleted it ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Afraid it don't sound good! You may have did a Rob ! :msp_scared:



Only position I was half way comfortable was flat on my back on the floor. 

Gonna be an hour wait in the ER! WTF!


----------



## dancan

Here John , I dyed and waxed the sheath .


View attachment 270518


View attachment 270519


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 455 done!



The clutch is on the wrong side !!!


----------



## farrell

Thanks guys!

Keep you informed!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Only position I was half way comfortable was flat on my back on the floor.
> 
> Gonna be an hour wait in the ER! WTF!



May have just a bulged disc? Way better than the other !

ER , you aint bleeding all over there floor,they don't get in no hurry!


----------



## tbone75

Proof the lappy is on the bench ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Proof the lappy is on the bench ! LOL



I should have taken off that FUGLY sticker !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I should have taken off that FUGLY sticker !



Not sure how sticker got on there.....think a buddy did it while we were all drinking. I just never peeled them off.


----------



## dancan

Not his place , no Mountain Dew .


----------



## tbone75

The recoil side is worse,duller and more scratches. The clutch cover is cracked in the adjuster,looks like some one torked it down when the pin wasn't in the hole! It may be OK , but going to look for another clutch cover for it.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Not sure how sticker got on there.....think a buddy did it while we were all drinking. I just never peeled them off.



Notice it's closed and not on ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I should have taken off that FUGLY sticker !



I took the monkey off the inside ! LOL May get to that one? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Notice it's closed and not on ??



Cause I am upstairs now ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Almost always open till I get to blowing dirt around. Like looking at the old saws on there!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Almost always open till I get to blowing dirt around. Like looking at the old saws on there!



I know,,saws like you never will see


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Not his place , no Mountain Dew .



It was on the right side of the bench ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I know,,saws like you never will see



A bunch of very nice old saws !!

Not likely I will ever have any of them!


----------



## tbone75

The ugly side ! LOL New sticker would help a lot !

And the 4-sale saws ! LOL

There sitting on rubber mats,keep them off the concrete.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The ugly side ! LOL New sticker would help a lot !
> 
> And the 4-sale saws ! LOL



well then get a sticker !


----------



## dancan

Honest John's Buy and ......Well , I Just Buy


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> well then get a sticker !



I will ! Give me a sec. !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Honest John's Buy and ......Well , I Just Buy



Honest John's Buy and,,,,,,,,,,, Whored !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Honest John's Buy and,,,,,,,,,,, Whored !!



I like that one !


----------



## tbone75

Nothing from AdamApple ? Getting X-Rays now?


----------



## caleath

sup slackers


----------



## tbone75

Cliff is down there ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> sup slackers



Hey ! Its #1 SLACFKER ! Hi Cliff !


----------



## caleath

hey tbone...just reading through all your guys post...you all need help


----------



## roncoinc

caleath said:


> hey tbone...just reading through all your guys post...you all need help



ALL of us ??


----------



## caleath

I wont name names......you all know who you are.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> hey tbone...just reading through all your guys post...you all need help



Some WAY more than others !


----------



## diggers_dad

roncoinc said:


> Honest John's Buy and,,,,,,,,,,, Whored !!



I was about to jump in and say how John and I have always traded even on saws... But when I count 'em up, he's sharked some of my very best finds right out from under me! :msp_scared: At least a dozen, maybe two. Oh well, he has more time to give them some attention and TLC like they deserve.

John, what's the Dolkita in the picture? Any chance you have a chain brake for a 540 or 520 laying around?

dd


----------



## diggers_dad

caleath said:


> hey tbone...just reading through all your guys post...you all need help



I think he was mostly referring to John. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I was about to jump in and say how John and I have always traded even on saws... But when I count 'em up, he's sharked some of my very best finds right out from under me! :msp_scared: At least a dozen, maybe two. Oh well, he has more time to give them some attention and TLC like they deserve.
> 
> John, what's the Dolkita in the picture? Any chance you have a chain brake for a 540 or 520 laying around?
> 
> dd



Only kita parts I have are a little turd,340 or something like that?

Not sure? I have 2 of them just like it? One of them came from you ! :hmm3grin2orange: Its over on the not 4-sale side ! :hmm3grin2orange:


The 268 is running nice ! Thank you very much ! Carb was it ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I think he was mostly referring to John. :hmm3grin2orange:



And dang proud of it ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> The 268 is running nice ! Thank you very much ! *Carb was it !* :msp_thumbsup:



Oh, forgot to mention...


















You SUCK!!! :bang::bang::bang:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Oh, forgot to mention...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You SUCK!!! :bang::bang::bang:



You happen to member if that was a 034 crankcase in with the 028 stuff? I don't know what it is? LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> You happen to member if that was a 034 crankcase in with the 028 stuff? I don't know what it is? LOL



I'm pretty sure it was an 034 / 036 crankcase. I didn't find anything wrong with it and knew I wouldn't be using it any time soon. I figured you'd find a place for it. There should have been an 034 top cover, too. Of course, after filling 3 boxes with stuff, I tend to lose track of everything. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I'm pretty sure it was an 034 / 036 crankcase. I didn't find anything wrong with it and knew I wouldn't be using it any time soon. I figured you'd find a place for it. There should have been an 034 top cover, too. Of course, after filling 3 boxes with stuff, I tend to lose track of everything. :hmm3grin2orange:



Yes there is a 034 cover in there too. Them are the first 034 parts I ever had ! LOL Maybe I will run across a bunch more parts? LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I'm pretty sure it was an 034 / 036 crankcase. I didn't find anything wrong with it and knew I wouldn't be using it any time soon. I figured you'd find a place for it. There should have been an 034 top cover, too. Of course, after filling 3 boxes with stuff, I tend to lose track of everything. :hmm3grin2orange:



I would take another 3-5 boxes? :msp_smile:


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All......Beat Dawg tonight......had to have the daughter in Bangor by 11:00AM .......gotta say I've had this truck for 2 winters already but never needed to work it like I did today.....it's only a half ton 4wd with what they like to call a 327 (really 325cid) Vortec FI alum head....410 posi...torsion bar, fully independent front drive unit...17" wheels...all stock. Extreamley good traction and handling and will take the heat when asked.....I asked today!! For some unknown reason there were more cars from Conn. Mass, NH and Keebec on the road this morning than Mainers....all folks to a tee that when traveling on a highway with a slow lane refused to admit to themselves that they were in fact SLOW...and so continued on down the middle of the highway....taking up both lanes....at 25-30 max......I'm sorry.... but I'm not much of a hotrodder anymore and rarely take unecessary chances.....but I tookst all I could takest.......Got to Bangor on time......easy drive home...Stihl snowing.....climbed on the tractor at 12:30 and put it on the trailer at 4:30...

Seems I've been at the wheel all weekend.....tractor mostly... cleaning up snow......and then cleaning up snow again...same place.....Damn.... be good to get back to jacking up old beat houses tomorrow and relax !!!! Runnin my cute lil' 'lectric Mac.....in a cellar.....no snow .......mmmmm


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Afraid it don't sound good! You may have did a Rob ! :msp_scared:



Asked my mother to whack me over the head with a skillet. Cast iron please. These light non stick ones take 15-20 hits before you go unconscience.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Asked my mother to whack me over the head with a skillet. Cast iron please. These light non stick ones take 15-20 hits before you go unconscience.



Bet she had BIG SMILE on her face ! :hmm3grin2orange:


I know just how ya feel too ! Just nothing you can do that helps ! Hope they get you fixed soon !


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Only position I was half way comfortable was flat on my back on the floor.
> 
> Gonna be an hour wait in the ER! WTF!


Lucky you can do that!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Evening All......Beat Dawg tonight......had to have the daughter in Bangor by 11:00AM .......gotta say I've had this truck for 2 winters already but never needed to work it like I did today.....it's only a half ton 4wd with what they like to call a 327 (really 325cid) Vortec FI alum head....410 posi...torsion bar, fully independent front drive unit...17" wheels...all stock. Extreamley good traction and handling and will take the heat when asked.....I asked today!! For some unknown reason there were more cars from Conn. Mass, NH and Keebec on the road this morning than Mainers....all folks to a tee that when traveling on a highway with a slow lane refused to admit to themselves that they were in fact SLOW...and so continued on down the middle of the highway....taking up both lanes....at 25-30 max......I'm sorry.... but I'm not much of a hotrodder anymore and rarely take unecessary chances.....but I tookst all I could takest.......Got to Bangor on time......easy drive home...Stihl snowing.....climbed on the tractor at 12:30 and put it on the trailer at 4:30...
> 
> Seems I've been at the wheel all weekend.....tractor mostly... cleaning up snow......and then cleaning up snow again...same place.....Damn.... be good to get back to jacking up old beat houses tomorrow and relax !!!! Runnin my cute lil' 'lectric Mac.....in a cellar.....no snow .......mmmmm



Hell of a day Robin ! Strange how them days off you got to work harder? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Lucky you can do that!!!!



Why I think it may just be a bulged disc,or pulled muscle? Blew out one,no comfort no matter what ya do ! Like you Rob ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Some WAY more than others !



Certified under the "Americans with Disabilities Act"

Yup


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Certified under the "Americans with Disabilities Act"
> 
> Yup



2 of us so far..........................The rest of yous keep trying !! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## AU_K2500

Buncha slackers in here tonight. Haven't checked in much past.couple days, been busy working on saws......yipee!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Buncha slackers in here tonight. Haven't checked in much past.couple days, been busy working on saws......yipee!



There looking good !

But its no excuse for not being on here ! I work on saws too !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> There looking good !
> 
> But its no excuse for not being on here ! I work on saws too !



True...I'll do better. Sorry. Lol

Only chitty part is dealer says two weeks on the parts I ordered.....apparently the DC they use is closed for the new year. And they only order parts once a week on Mondays.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> There looking good !
> 
> But its no excuse for not being on here ! I work on saws too !



Well I worked on a pressure washer today and two chainsaws. The saws didn`t need much, carb kit in a 044 I built 7 years ago and a fuel line and filter in a Orange tuird. I found out the pressure washer is a Simonize S1600, likely just a turd washer. Can`t find anything wrong with it so maybe it will work when connected to a water supply. It was a freebie so I`m not out anything...LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> True...I'll do better. Sorry. Lol
> 
> Only chitty part is dealer says two weeks on the parts I ordered.....apparently the DC they use is closed for the new year. And they only order parts once a week on Mondays.



2 weeks ! That aint right ! LOL


You get to slide this time,but no more ! The Smurf will be sent after you! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Everybody getting sleep so they can stay up late tomorrow. 

Or is that the next day?


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning slackers!!!!

Wheres Dan? Bet he's still.got his whoskie jammies on w/ the footies.

Oh, did in mention? Bunch a slackers!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Mark!!!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Mark!!!!!!!



Guess everybody else is slacking...

Hey Uncle Mongo.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too early for Dan and even Robin, guess they is still SLLLAAAKKIINN.....ZZZZ ZZZ ZZ Z.


----------



## tbone75

Slugs here !


----------



## Cantdog

Yep ZZzslackin this morning......had to clean out both stoves ash drawers and rekindle the cookstove...before I could sit down with my coffee.....10F here but going colder the next few nights...probably below 0 F....gotta get the tractor over to the shop as soon as it's light out and bust out the shop as much as I can before Dave shows up around 8:00am to head to the jobsite..slack, slack , slack.....no rest for the slackerzzzzzzz......


----------



## tbone75

19 out there right now, 1-2" of snow this afternoon. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Sure is a lot of Slacking going on in here this morning ! I got about 4 hrs. sleep,even with a sleeping pill? Stupid weather sucks ! LOL
But its nice and warm in the house ! LOL


----------



## dancan

zzzZZZlaker checkin' in , wuz up at 3 , let the cat out , let the dog out , let the dog back in , then I went back to zzzZZZlakin' .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> zzzZZZlaker checkin' in , wuz up at 3 , let the cat out , let the dog out , let the dog back in , then I went back to zzzZZZlakin' .



I had to get up twice to dewater me ! LOL Why did I drink that bottle of water before I went to bed? ( Brain Fart ) ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Big time SLACKERS today !


----------



## roncoinc

YAWNNNN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..............................

COLD out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

good day to putter on saws


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> YAWNNNN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..............................
> 
> COLD out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> good day to putter on saws



Ron, got those Whoskie spikes......


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Ron, got those Whoskie spikes......



Good..

see how there are bent ?
not just flat,,dont know what to call that ?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Good..
> 
> see how there are bent ?
> not just flat,,dont know what to call that ?



Yeah.... about that.... these were formed In a set of progressive dies and then they used forming dies (Google it) I can only do straight line bends.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Ron, got those Whoskie spikes......



If you can do it , I need 2 sets !


----------



## tbone75

No word out of AdamApple stihl ?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Yeah.... about that.... these were formed In a set of progressive dies and then they used forming dies (Google it) I can only do straight line bends.



They dont need that " bubble " ,, can be flat ,,just need the bends .

i say that rite ?


----------



## AU_K2500

AU_K2500 said:


> Yeah.... about that.... these were formed In a set of progressive dies and then they used forming dies (Google it) I can only do straight line bends.



or to the lay man....stamped.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> They dont need that " bubble " ,, can be flat ,,just need the bends .
> 
> i say that rite ?



ill see if i can do it...its not likely, but i will try.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Burr,..cold out there. Kid brings over his snowblower, blown head gasket, where to get one today??
Can get one brought in, day after Newyears, guess that`s about fast as possible. Durn disposable equipment, any other engine ,parts in stock....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> They dont need that " bubble " ,, can be flat ,,just need the bends .
> 
> i say that rite ?



Now you are beginning to see who`s engineering is better, Orange Turd over engineered ...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Good..
> 
> see how there are bent ?
> not just flat,,dont know what to call that ?



I know what to call that, already posted it in above post...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> ill see if i can do it...its not likely, but i will try.



Easy Mark, after cutting them out lay them on the solid concrete and run over them with a 20 ton excavator or a good sized bulldozer, presto,...Orange Turd parts......LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know what to call that, already posted it in above post...LOL



Thats called "progressive " engineering.
a little stamp like thats add's to the strength of the unit.


----------



## roncoinc

Mark,,what store you got down there ?
NT or HF ?


----------



## sefh3

Morning everyone.
I installed the helicoils in the side of the 075 last night. Without a decompression valve in it, it pulls over 180psi. Needless to say the helicoil job didn't hold either. I wasn't sure on the bottom off the tank because there wasn't much material left. Pull it 5 times, it fired but pulled the helicoil out. Plan B. I tore it all down, installed another case on the clutch side. Look through my parts bin and no decompression valve that big. Need to make a trip to dealer now.


----------



## roncoinc

I was amussed by this at first,then i looked closer..


there is a lot to this picture !!
Dan,,what program did you use ?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Morning everyone.
> I installed the helicoils in the side of the 075 last night. Without a decompression valve in it, it pulls over 180psi. Needless to say the helicoil job didn't hold either. I wasn't sure on the bottom off the tank because there wasn't much material left. Pull it 5 times, it fired but pulled the helicoil out. Plan B. I tore it all down, installed another case on the clutch side. Look through my parts bin and no decompression valve that big. Need to make a trip to dealer now.



I usually take stuff like that to a friends shop,,still charges good but never had a problem.
i wonder if what i seen called " time serts " would be any better ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,what store you got down there ?
> NT or HF ?



HF, NT, TSC all within 5 miles.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> HF, NT, TSC all within 5 miles.



Seen 6 gal cleaning tank at one for $50...


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Seen 6 gal cleaning tank at one for $50...



quit often they have %20 off cupons too !

could get one for $40 !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> quit often they have %20 off cupons too !
> 
> could get one for $40 !!



I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## roncoinc

Parts Washers: Solvent + Water-Based Parts Washers | Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Morning everyone.
> I installed the helicoils in the side of the 075 last night. Without a decompression valve in it, it pulls over 180psi. Needless to say the helicoil job didn't hold either. I wasn't sure on the bottom off the tank because there wasn't much material left. Pull it 5 times, it fired but pulled the helicoil out. Plan B. I tore it all down, installed another case on the clutch side. Look through my parts bin and no decompression valve that big. Need to make a trip to dealer now.



A lot of work on that old turd ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Heres one at HF,,,.. 6-1/2 Gallon Parts Washer

and i have a %20 off cupon i can email you


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I usually take stuff like that to a friends shop,,still charges good but never had a problem.
> i wonder if what i seen called " time serts " would be any better ??



Timeserts are better but take a bigger hole to fit them in.I use them all the time and bond them into place with JB weld. The insert for sparkplugs is one of the best out there.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Heres one at HF,,,.. 6-1/2 Gallon Parts Washer
> 
> and i have a %20 off cupon i can email you



If its like mine,needs a filter put on the pump some how? Plugs up in just a few mins.


----------



## tbone75

Putting a MS 180 Squeel together today. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats called "progressive " engineering.
> a little stamp like thats add's to the strength of the unit.



Use Stihl grade metal and those spikes can be made flat, no need for ,beergineering it....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If its like mine,needs a filter put on the pump some how? Plugs up in just a few mins.



I have heard a lot of BS talk that Huskee filters don`t plug up.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> If its like mine,needs a filter put on the pump some how? Plugs up in just a few mins.



Oh my,,,John,,,maybe take a LITTLE time and effort and maybe do some hand work and scrape off some of the bigger chunks of crud ??

i took the filter OUT of my safety clean,clogged to easy,havent had a problen since..

can also raise the fluid pickup so it dont suck from the bottom of the tank,..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,,John,,,maybe take a LITTLE time and effort and maybe do some hand work and scrape off some of the bigger chunks of crud ??
> 
> i took the filter OUT of my safety clean,clogged to easy,havent had a problen since..
> 
> can also raise the fluid pickup so it dont suck from the bottom of the tank,..



Maybe it has a filter in it? Sure didn't see one?

Besides , got oven cleaner now ! LOL Used it on this ms180 the other day to see if it would melt ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have heard a lot of BS talk that Huskee filters don`t plug up.



Nah ......................... had to be a Eeko ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Maybe it has a filter in it? Sure didn't see one?
> 
> Besides , got oven cleaner now ! LOL Used it on this ms180 the other day to see if it would melt ! :msp_w00t:



Did it look like this ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nah ......................... had to be a Eeko ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Put one on your pickup hose.


----------



## roncoinc

Anybody heard from Adam ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put one on your pickup hose.



This little cheapo don't have a pick up hose. LOL May have some kind of filter under the pump ?


Guess I should look at TFM ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Anybody heard from Adam ??



Nope ! Yer gonna have to go kick him while your down there kicking Rob !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Did it look like this ??



Mmmmmm, creamsicles,....me likey.


----------



## tbone75

Need a chain adjuster for the 455,its broke. I will fire it up after bit. This 180 shouldn't take long to do.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Did it look like this ??



Them look good !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This little cheapo don't have a pick up hose. LOL May have some kind of filter under the pump ?
> 
> 
> Guess I should look at TFM ! LOL



Pump, "...sucks"....LOL

I have a pump that sits in the water tray of the big tile saw , thought it might clog up but has not even when sitting in 1/2" of fines from cutting ceramic tile.


----------



## tbone75

The Husky is easier to work on !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pump, "...sucks"....LOL
> 
> I have a pump that sits in the water tray of the big tile saw , thought it might clog up but has not even when sitting in 1/2" of fines from cutting ceramic tile.



I have another pump,but its for water? Should stihl work?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The Husky is easier to work on !



Has to be,..needs working on constantly......LOL


----------



## tbone75

OK ...................... back to work !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have another pump,but its for water? Should stihl work?



It might but solvents sometimes eat up the impellers on water type pumps. What you using for liquid cleaner in the parts washer?


----------



## slbraman

*Stihl 028*

OK. I have a problem for you guys. I am not really new here just been gone awhile. I have an old 028 west Germany saw. The muffler came loose just recently and poop the bolt will not thread back in and tighten. I am not a fan of alot of methods of fixing this like Heli Arc etc. Any chance one of you has been here and have a good solution? Thanks and would appreciate a reply ASAP as I am thinking today is the day to be at the bench. 20-30 mph winds and 28 degrees here:msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

slbraman said:


> OK. I have a problem for you guys. I am not really new here just been gone awhile. I have an old 028 west Germany saw. The muffler came loose just recently and poop the bolt will not thread back in and tighten. I am not a fan of alot of methods of fixing this like Heli Arc etc. Any chance one of you has been here and have a good solution? Thanks and would appreciate a reply ASAP as I am thinking today is the day to be at the bench. 20-30 mph winds and 28 degrees here:msp_smile:



Is this the bolt that threads into the cylinder?


----------



## roncoinc

I have a pump 

given to me by a friend used to works on restaurant equipment.

this thing supposed to handle anything,,like a garbage disposal pump,about 1/3 HP !!

probly to much for a parts cleaner !!

he said to hook it up to a dishwasher ,diesel fuel and put parts in and let it run !!


----------



## slbraman

Yes Cylinder bolt. Sorry should have been more specific.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I have a pump
> 
> given to me by a friend used to works on restaurant equipment.
> 
> this thing supposed to handle anything,,like a garbage disposal pump,about 1/3 HP !!
> 
> probly to much for a parts cleaner !!
> 
> he said to hook it up to a dishwasher ,diesel fuel and put parts in and let it run !!



Yes, the dishwasher its self will run Kero or Varsol and do a great job of cleaning. You just have to jimmy rig the float and temperature control or direct wire a power switch to the dishwasher pump itself.


----------



## slbraman

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is this the bolt that threads into the cylinder?



PS. I just picked up several Pioneer saws from a local guy. I may need to lean on ya for some info later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

slbraman said:


> Yes Cylinder bolt. Sorry should have been more specific.



You can thread them out to the next bigger size machine screw you have. I thread them out to 1/4-20 and they hold fine. If you want to find helicoils from an engine repair shop or fastener jobber outlet then they are good also.


----------



## pioneerguy600

slbraman said:


> PS. I just picked up several Pioneer saws from a local guy. I may need to lean on ya for some info later.



:msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, the dishwasher its self will run Kero or Varsol and do a great job of cleaning. You just have to jimmy rig the float and temperature control or direct wire a power switch to the dishwasher pump itself.



The plan was to strip all the dishwasher stuff.

have it gravity drain into a baffled holding tank.
pump pulling off the top of the other side to keep crap out.
direct wired.


----------



## slbraman

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can thread them out to the next bigger size machine screw you have. I thread them out to 1/4-20 and they hold fine. If you want to find helicoils from an engine repair shop or fastener jobber outlet then they are good also.



I wondered if the next bigger size was an option. Wasn't sure if I should do that. I am not really a mechanic per se. Just like to work on my own stuff a bit. I currently have this saw in a box in 50 pieces, figured I may as well be thorough.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> A lot of work on that old turd ! LOL



Yes but there is nothing better than a 100cc ole school saw with the low end torque.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The plan was to strip all the dishwasher stuff.
> 
> have it gravity drain into a baffled holding tank.
> pump pulling off the top of the other side to keep crap out.
> direct wired.



More work required but that would work great.The dishwasher pump will work for a long time though, just the way it is with some wiring mods, discharge into a 20 gal barrel and let the gunk settle, pump the solvent back in drawing off the top of the settling barrel. To clean up the solvent in the barrel periodically I dump a box of cornflakes over the top of the solvent, it forms a mat and will slowly sink to the bottom trapping all the solids underneath. Pump the cleaner solvent off and discard the gunk in the bottom. Hint, ..it burns real good....LOL


----------



## slbraman

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_smile:



P25, 1410,1074. Don't know much about them other than that they are complete and look to be about 85-90% original paint.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> More work required but that would work great.The dishwasher pump will work for a long time though, just the way it is with some wiring mods, discharge into a 20 gal barrel and let the gunk settle, pump the solvent back in drawing off the top of the settling barrel. To clean up the solvent in the barrel periodically I dump a box of cornflakes over the top of the solvent, it forms a mat and will slowly sink to the bottom trapping all the solids underneath. Pump the cleaner solvent off and discard the gunk in the bottom. Hint, ..it burns real good....LOL



Corn flakes ???


----------



## sefh3

slbraman said:


> I wondered if the next bigger size was an option. Wasn't sure if I should do that. I am not really a mechanic per se. Just like to work on my own stuff a bit. I currently have this saw in a box in 50 pieces, figured I may as well be thorough.



Do you have a tap set? Like Jerry said, I would tap it out to 1/4 20 or even go up on size in metric 6mm.


----------



## pioneerguy600

slbraman said:


> I wondered if the next bigger size was an option. Wasn't sure if I should do that. I am not really a mechanic per se. Just like to work on my own stuff a bit. I currently have this saw in a box in 50 pieces, figured I may as well be thorough.



There is enough metal in the ,ears, on the cylinder to allow for one oversizing, after that an insert would be required. I have even backed them up with a nut held in place behind the ear by sticking a 1/16 welding rod to one side of the nut to hold on until the screw can catch the thread and then be tightened. Not the best repair out there but has worked in a pinch if or when a 1/4" gets stripped out.


----------



## sefh3

slbraman said:


> P25, 1410,1074. Don't know much about them other than that they are complete and look to be about 85-90% original paint.



We need pictures


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Corn flakes ???



I like corn flakes, you know the breakfast cereal kind....LOL


----------



## slbraman

sefh3 said:


> Do you have a tap set? Like Jerry said, I would tap it out to 1/4 20 or even go up on size in metric 6mm.



Sure do. I already got it out. Just fixing to head to the bench. I'll let ya all know how it ends. This is a really great little saw I've only had about 2 months and I was looking forward to letting my 9 year old cut with it in a couple years when he gets a bit more weight on him. I "help" him cut with a 010 now but that gets pretty time consuming :msp_smile: Anyway Thank you all for your replies, gotta go put a box of parts in order.lol


----------



## slbraman

sefh3 said:


> We need pictures



Will do. Give me a couple hours! Nice little bunch of saws.


----------



## sefh3

If that doesn't work I have a non Super 028 cylinder that is in good shape.


----------



## roncoinc

OH56 ggrr,,,

anybody know how the spring for the prescence lever goes in ??
i forgot !!


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like corn flakes, you know the breakfast cereal kind....LOL



Now who in the he!! thought of this idea of using corn flakes to make a mat in the parts washer????


----------



## roncoinc

scotttttttt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Afternoon gentlemen!

Nothin on X-rays? Shot of sonething in the azz! Sent home with drugs! Still in agony stuff ain't workin very good:msp_sad:

Does anybody else judge mental people? 

There are to many in my family and quite frankly sick it!


----------



## sefh3

Rooonnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This spring?


----------



## sefh3

Here Ron. I hope this helps.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> now who in the he!! Thought of this idea of using corn flakes to make a mat in the parts washer????



 me!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Here Ron. I hope this helps.



My buddies and I used to brew home brew beer, we would have 3-4 30 gal batches going at any one time and bottling off 50-60 quart runs. One secret to our bottled off stuff had absolutely no settlement out of fines like most home brew has. Cornflakes was the secret. Pour boxes of Corn Flakes over the top of the finished brew while still in the 30 gal open top straight sided barrel, form a mat at least one inch thick and let it slowly sink to the bottom. Takes 2-3 days and then draw off the beer down to an inch or so from the flake mat. We were very environmentally conscious about disposable of the stuff at the bottom of the barrel,...the goats ate it....LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Afternoon gentlemen!
> 
> Nothin on X-rays? Shot of sonething in the azz! Sent home with drugs! Still in agony stuff ain't workin very good:msp_sad:
> 
> Does anybody else judge mental people?
> 
> There are to many in my family and quite frankly sick it!



X-Rats don't always show bulged or blew out disc,but hope its just muscle strain ! You will know if it starts getting better,takes a while ! It gets worse of no change,then you need a MRI. And if your like me, with metal in your eyes,they can't do a MRI. Then they do a MYLAGRAM,shoot dye into your spine,then into the CAT scan ya go,standing up to boot! LOL It shows up better than a MRI,but you can't lay down for 24hrs. !!!!! Had to try and sleep in a dam chair ! LOL
Then you have surgery to fix it.If they can do the laser thing,your only down a couple weeks.If regular,your down 5 to 12 months ! Not even allowed to drive a car for 6 weeks ! Forget how long it was before I was even allowed to ride in a car? 3 or 4 weeks?
Not even allowed to pick up a gallon of milk at first ! LOL Sit , lay down, that is all your allowed to do for a few weeks !

Hope to hell you didn't do that !!

Afraid Rob did !


----------



## tbone75

The MS180 is fighting me ! Had most of it together,switch wouldn't stay snapped in ! #[email protected]%@$#@%$% STIHL PLASTIC JUNK ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Tore it all back out,cleaned another case. Ready to try again ! LOL Good thing I have half dozen cases ! LOL

Should have got a Husky out ! There easier ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got me another toy ! LOL I like this one better than my Oregon one,got more extras with it! A Dayton,looks well made.

Use the Oregon for trading stock ! LOL Maybe I can get some 066 parts out of it? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Here Ron. I hope this helps.



Nope,,not at all 
i have that ipl.
dont show how the spring goes in !!









HOW does it keep the prescence lever up ??


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I was amussed by this at first,then i looked closer..
> 
> 
> there is a lot to this picture !!
> Dan,,what program did you use ?



Just MS Paint and a cup of coffee , no Kotton Kandy .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Just MS Paint and a cup of coffee , no Kotton Kandy .



I use paint also,,but i dont think i could do that..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I use paint also,,but i dont think i could do that..



I have a brush,roller and spray can !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just MS Paint and a cup of coffee , no Kotton Kandy .



We know what you do all day at work !


Play on the puter ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## sefh3

Off to the inlaws. Happy New Years Everyone!!!! Chat at you in 2013!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Off to the inlaws. Happy New Years Everyone!!!! Chat at you in 2013!!!!!!!!!



Have fun !


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I use paint also,,but i dont think i could do that..



For a basic program you can do a fair bit , I'm sure there are quite a few that can do some real nice stuff with just paint and I don't meen you Jehonn .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have a brush,roller and spray can !



the MS stands for Microsoft,,NOT " me slug !!


----------



## roncoinc

Got the GD prescence lever spring sorted out ..
dang thang goes oround the trigger and the end holds the lever up !!
BEERgineering at it's best.


----------



## roncoinc

So,,,the OH56 top cover is together..

what is THIS !! ???

looks like some australian mammal with that paddle out there !!

is it supposed to be at that angle ??


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## roncoinc

Looks like you an me Dawg


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I think it's called a German Flipper......seen it on other German Anchors......it's so when you drop it over the side it spirals down to embed itself pointy end first in the ocean bottom at high speed...holds good that way......sometimes they hold so good you have to leave them there by cutting the rope....but that's OK too....jus get another.....plenty of broke/non running ones around....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I think it's called a German Flipper......seen it on other German Anchors......it's so when you drop it over the side it spirals down to embed itself pointy end first in the ocean bottom at high speed...holds good that way......sometimes they hold so good you have to leave them there by cutting the rope....but that's OK too....jus get another.....plenty of broke/non running ones around....



A talking Dawg !! 


must be the spiral action scews it in good.
wouldnt that be polution if you left it there ??
DES go after you ??


----------



## roncoinc

They STIHNK enuf you could use them for lobstah bait !! ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> A talking Dawg !!
> 
> 
> must be the spiral action scews it in good.
> wouldnt that be polution if you left it there ??
> DES go after you ??





Woof!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my,,,,,,,,,,,,

Good !!.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> A talking Dawg !!
> 
> 
> must be the spiral action scews it in good.
> wouldnt that be polution if you left it there ??
> DES go after you ??




No pollution......they are self-eliminating.....jus go away...jus a schtinky little rusting crankshaft is all that's left after a couple months in the ocean....that's why you can't stay anchored on one for any amount of time.....they'll jus fail on you....and you drift off.....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Good !!.





LOL!! Happy New Ears Ron!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Good !!.



Now that is some good stuff,..must be a Canadian thing.....MMmmmmmm....Ya!!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Good !!.




Did someone say Good Canadian Whiskey !!!!!!!!??????


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Happy New Ears Ron!!!!



In moderation of course !!

that meens SIPPING !!

1/2 doz or so


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now that is some good stuff,..must be a Canadian thing.....MMmmmmmm....Ya!!



Could use some corn flakes filtering ! LOL !!

the maple smooths it out,other wise ,,


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Did someone say Good Canadian Whiskey !!!!!!!!??????



GOOD ?? who said GOOD ??

for a blended whisky not TO bad,,the maple fixes it nice,,i like it,,a little at a time..


----------



## dancan

All I've got tonight to work with is some stout and bended stuff , Jim Beam and Tullamore Dew (Jehon can have the Mountain Dew) .
At the rate they're cranking out ethanol for fuel mix I can see it hitting some of our favourite beverages in the near future .


----------



## tbone75

Happy New years Eve !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> All I've got tonight to work with is some stout and bended stuff , Jim Beam and Tullamore Dew (Jehon can have the Mountain Dew) .
> At the rate they're cranking out ethanol for fuel mix I can see it hitting some of our favourite beverages in the near future .



Corn liker been around awhile


----------



## tbone75

Finished the little turd saw!

Had pizza and salad for dinner !

Time to relax !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Happy New years Eve !



+1!

http://www.google.ca/imgres?hl=en&safe=off&sa=X&tbo=d&biw=883&bih=622&tbm=isch&tbnid=FpHeDZT4LlJzNM:&imgrefurl=http://tokyobaron.com/bottles/Jack_Daniels_Single_Barrel_700_ml.php&docid=E-YvSmg9oz72rM&imgurl=http://tokyobaron.com/products_pictures/Jack_Daniels_Single_Barrel_700_ml.jpg&w=797&h=550&ei=gjHiUI-DMMyN0QHzwIE4&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=92&vpy=319&dur=6080&hovh=186&hovw=270&tx=57&ty=106&sig=100961730131083523140&page=1&tbnh=137&tbnw=209&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0,i:133


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Corn liker been around awhile



Some of its good ! Not all !


----------



## pioneerguy600

This one has become my fav,


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> +1!
> 
> Google Image Result for http://tokyobaron.com/products_pictures/Jack_Daniels_Single_Barrel_700_ml.jpg



What you doin wit merican liker ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> What you doin wit merican liker ??



Smuggled licker always tastes better,..don`t cha know?


----------



## tbone75

The roads got real slickery here ! Drove the OL down town to the store,had to use the AWD in the Murano ! That baby goes real good in the snow!


----------



## tbone75

The OL and her Brother are drinking beer, I am drinking water ? :msp_confused:


----------



## AU_K2500

Keeping it classy this new year!
View attachment 270713


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> This one has become my fav,



How much is 70cl ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> How much is 70cl ?



More than enough to cause you to pass out...LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Keeping it classy this new year!
> View attachment 270713



Any saw work today Sparky?


----------



## dancan

Sorry John , No Beer For You !






:hmm3grin2orange:

Happy New Year All !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Smuggled licker always tastes better,..don`t cha know?



At least that single barell is cheap enuf.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> More than enough to cause you to pass out...LOL



Where you get it from ?? china ??

looking at the back of the bottle


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> At least that single barell is cheap enuf.



Wasn`t sure what you were looking for when you asked the question about the 70cl...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Where you get it from ?? china ??
> 
> looking at the back of the bottle



That stuff is too strong for you fellas, member I said Smuggled!


----------



## dancan

70cl = 700ml


----------



## pioneerguy600

This give you a hint,


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> More than enough to cause you to pass out...LOL



Looks like one of our $5 bottles,smallest bottle they make.. 
have heard it is good.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> This give you a hint,



Nope,,florida ??

she dont look chinese ??


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Any saw work today Sparky?



2 026 cases cleaned up. One back together. Waiting on parts. And 2 024 cases to Clean up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,florida ??
> 
> she dont look chinese ??



Other coast, a bit offshore.


----------



## roncoinc

I got a friend / neighbor that is an airline pilot.
he goes to potty rico quit ofter.
he picks up a rum there called ' Don Q " ,wonderfull stuff.
clear and amber.
they started selling here the clear,,compared to what he brings back there is no comparison.
i think that sort of thing when made for diff markets it loses a lot in the translation.
be like buying Kieths they sell down here,dont think it would be the same ??


----------



## roncoinc

From NH liker store.

1237 Jack Daniels Single Barrel 750mL 94 46.99 sale , 41.99


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> From NH liker store.
> 
> 1237 Jack Daniels Single Barrel 750mL 94 46.99 sale , 41.99



More than triple that price up here if you can find it, havn`t had to pay for a bottle yet.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> From NH liker store.
> 
> 1237 Jack Daniels Single Barrel 750mL 94 46.99 sale , 41.99



I will stick the the Mt-Dew ! Way cheaper ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmmm.....the OL brought two other couples home for New Ears Dinner..........but all four of them fell in the pot and turned red......(burp)......couple tall green cans....before supper.....a bottle of bubbly with.....ahhhhh....mashed taters and french cut fresh steamed green beans....on the side...yeast rolls too.....ahhhh mid winter bugs are hard as a rock and completely full of sweet meat........


----------



## tbone75

Gots to scrub this stihl off! BBL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmmm.....the OL brought two other couples home for New Ears Dinner..........but all four of them fell in the pot and turned red......(burp)......couple tall green cans....before supper.....a bottle of bubbly with.....ahhhhh....mashed taters and french cut fresh steamed green beans....on the side...yeast rolls too.....ahhhh mid winter bugs are hard as a rock and completely full of sweet meat........



As i mentioned a couple days ago,,,,,,,,,,,when i had a clam feed,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, the best stuff comes in the winter.......
now the rest of the year has good stuff too ,,,but,,,,,,,,,,,,
the buggs and clams and oysters are best at the coldest


----------



## dancan

:msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> :msp_smile:



Schhhhhssshhh,.....I hear Ron making a phone call to the airport.


----------



## dancan

I already done ate my last bug of the year :msp_smile:
Do they do the same thing down south with grits ???


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I already done ate my last bug of the year :msp_smile:
> Do they do the same thing down south with grits ???



Grits ! YUK !! I want mashed taters & gravy !


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Grits ! YUK !! I want mashed taters & gravy !



grits go with everything. just don't put sugar on it like i saw a buncha yankees do in boot camp. woulda laughed but didn't wanna get beat on.
i'm wishing a very prosperous and healthy new year on youse guys. stay safe and stay warm.


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> grits go with everything. just don't put sugar on it like i saw a buncha yankees do in boot camp. woulda laughed but didn't wanna get beat on.
> i'm wishing a very prosperous and healthy new year on youse guys. stay safe and stay warm.



Same to you !

I have tried grits,just don't like them! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> :msp_smile:






:haha:


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> grits go with everything. just don't put sugar on it like i saw a buncha yankees do in boot camp. woulda laughed but didn't wanna get beat on.
> i'm wishing a very prosperous and healthy new year on youse guys. stay safe and stay warm.



Putting sugar on grits is the only way you can get the bears to eat it when you throw it out in the woods !!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Same to you !
> 
> I have tried grits,just don't like them! LOL



try some cheesy grits with shrimp. um yum


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> try some cheesy grits with shrimp. um yum



Don't like shrimp either ! LOL The cheese would be OK ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

You guys wouldn't know good grits if they slapped you in the face. Thick and creamy. Plenty of salt, thick cut of butter and some cheese on top......mmm, might have to go make some.


----------



## dancan

Steam .....All out of it . Happy New year !!!

See ya Next Year LOL


----------



## tbone75

Little stinker I put together today,TWICE ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Steam .....All out of it . Happy New year !!!
> 
> See ya Next Year LOL



Nite Auntie Dan !


----------



## tbone75

Not sure what this fits? 40-45-50 Husky?

Anyone need it?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> You guys wouldn't know good grits if they slapped you in the face. Thick and creamy. Plenty of salt, thick cut of butter and some cheese on top......mmm, might have to go make some.



What i caint unnerstan is WHY anyone would do that to some good corn ??
you can have fresh corn,,frozen corn,canned corn,creamed corn,corn chips,corn tortillas,corn on the cob,, ETHANOL ! ,,any number of ways ,,BUT why dry it out like dirt,grind it up like gravel then put it in some boiling water to eat it ?????????
danged but makes no sense to me ???

dont say i wouldnt know good grits,,,cause they AINT no such thing !!! 
waste product from making corn meal !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Little stinker I put together today,TWICE ! LOL



I bot one of them brand new years ago..
what a POS !!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You guys wouldn't know good grits if they slapped you in the face. Thick and creamy. Plenty of salt, thick cut of butter and some cheese on top......mmm, might have to go make some.



Yuk !! My dog wouldn't eat them things! when I had a dog ! LOL 
Heard coyotes howling below the hose one night,he was sitting out in the yard barking at them.Got up the next morning,no dog to be found!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not sure what this fits? 40-45-50 Husky?
> 
> Anyone need it?



50 takes two bar nuts


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not sure what this fits? 40-45-50 Husky?
> 
> Anyone need it?



Looking at it agin,,..
that the husky promotianal frisbee


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What i caint unnerstan is WHY anyone would do that to some good corn ??
> you can have fresh corn,,frozen corn,canned corn,creamed corn,corn chips,corn tortillas,corn on the cob,, ETHANOL ! ,,any number of ways ,,BUT why dry it out like dirt,grind it up like gravel then put it in some boiling water to eat it ?????????
> danged but makes no sense to me ???
> 
> dont say i wouldnt know good grits,,,cause they AINT no such thing !!!
> waste product from making corn meal !!



:agree2:


----------



## Cantdog

44


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I bot one of them brand new years ago..
> what a POS !!



I have another one that looks new. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 44



I had a 44,don't member if it looked like that or not?


----------



## tbone75

Ron you checking out flea bay tonight? Shouldn't be no one on there! They is all getting plastered! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> :haha:



Git your ticket yet??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

Pile of chit that should be here Wed. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Sparky !!!

get %25 off that $50 parts washer tomorrow !! 

Harbor Freight Tools - Quality


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Hey Sparky !!!
> 
> get %25 off that $50 parts washer tomorrow !!
> 
> Harbor Freight Tools - Quality



Digital calipers for $12 !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you checking out flea bay tonight? Shouldn't be no one on there! They is all getting plastered! LOL



I'm getting ready to go horizontal


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Pile of chit that should be here Wed. LOL



That a full wrap for an OH56 ! ""

Dibs !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That a full wrap for an OH56 ! ""
> 
> Dibs !!



OK ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Bunch of different parts in there?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Bunch of different parts in there?



I hope you got a stheal of a deal !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I hope you got a stheal of a deal !!



Purdy sure I did ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

YAWN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

c/yall next year !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YAWN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> c/yall next year !!



Nite Ron

Not sure I will make it till midnight? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Yep.......Night All.............I have to get to sleep so when I go over the Fiscal Cliff I won't know it.............I got my Fiscal parachute on tonight........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep.......Night All.............I have to get to sleep so when I go over the Fiscal Cliff I won't know it.............I got my Fiscal parachute on tonight........



Nite Robin. LOL

I am going too !

See ya all next year !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Evening all. 

Move it to the top


----------



## Cantdog

I see that the "2013" ZZZzzzlackerZZzzz..........are identical in every way to the "2012" ZZZzzzzlackerZZZzzz.........I awake to find I've not fallen off the cliff in my sleep.......but am stihl on the edge of the abyss...


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t see no cliff here, have to wait til it gets daylight I guess. Did see the bridge though when I was in Halifax this morning, clear n cold out there but nice n warm inside.


----------



## dancan

zzzZZZlaker chekin' in .


----------



## dancan

Hmmm ?
"Cliff" , wasn't he a guy on Cheers ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hmmm ?
> "Cliff" , wasn't he a guy on Cheers ?



Postal worker,...now you know what`s up with the PO....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning lads. 

Best to all of you in the new year ........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning lads.
> 
> Best to all of you in the new year ........



Morning uncle Rob. How`s the mobility?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning uncle Rob. How`s the mobility?



Walker only 

Oh well. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Happy new year guys.


----------



## tbone75

May try to put another saw together today? Been doing good for a few days,have many more to do ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sure is a bunch of slacking going on in here!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sure is a bunch of slacking going on in here!



That's because the Huuskee camp is Stihl wearin' jammies and huggin' pillows .


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Sure is a bunch of slacking going on in here!





dancan said:


> That's because the Huuskee camp is Stihl wearin' jammies and huggin' pillows .



New year, same old slackers. I don't always post in here but I sneak in to see who's bashing who. 

I hope all friends old and new are well this new year and may this year bring good things to all of you. Welcome to 2013, let's hope it's a darn sight better than 2012. 






Flippy caps still rule!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's because the Huuskee camp is Stihl wearin' jammies and huggin' pillows .



Yer up , ya closet Husky lover ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> New year, same old slackers. I don't always post in here but I sneak in to see who's bashing who.
> 
> I hope all friends old and new are well this new year and may this year bring good things to all of you. Welcome to 2013, let's hope it's a darn sight better than 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flippy caps still rule!



Morning ya BIG slacker !


----------



## roncoinc

DANG pillow didnt wanna let go this mornin !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John...offered this guy $30 and he accepted.
also has a husky 50 sez needs a carb for $30.
dunno but i think the bars with good chains worth $10 ea ?


chainsaw bars and chains 2 husky 1 stihl


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. A new year, and another year older.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John...offered this guy $30 and he accepted.
> also has a husky 50 sez needs a carb for $30.
> dunno but i think the bars with good chains worth $10 ea ?
> 
> 
> chainsaw bars and chains 2 husky 1 stihl



Sounds like a GREAT deal on them bars ! Husky 50 ? Can't remember much about them?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. A new year, and another year older.....



Morning Mark 

See its not in a box !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a GREAT deal on them bars ! Husky 50 ? Can't remember much about them?



50 ... 48.7 cc
51.. 51 cc
55.. 53 cc


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning Mark
> 
> See its not in a box !



better pic of the orange one,lower right of pic with full wrap ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> better pic of the orange one,lower right of pic with full wrap ?



394 I traded the 346 for.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 50 ... 48.7 cc
> 51.. 51 cc
> 55.. 53 cc



Sounds like a easy fix for you ! LOL 30 bucks is cheap.


----------



## tbone75

Got a 24" bar on the way for the 394,haven't even started it yet !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Morning Mark
> 
> See its not in a box !



Why you gotta be so mean to me on my birthday...... 

Bet it hasnt even been ran since I last ran it......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Walker only
> 
> Oh well. ;-))



Durn,..that sucks. Still waiting for MRI results?


----------



## tbone75

394


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Why you gotta be so mean to me on my birthday......
> 
> Bet it hasnt even been ran since I last ran it......



Nope , just sits there looking purdy ! LOL

Happy Birthday !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 394



dirty !!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Why you gotta be so mean to me on my birthday......
> 
> Bet it hasnt even been ran since I last ran it......



Birthday ??

puppy


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Birthday ??
> 
> puppy



Nope, already got a dog


----------



## roncoinc

Mark,,you see the %25 off coupon for HF ?
good only today.
that puts the parts washer at $37.50 !!


----------



## sefh3

Happy New Year to everyone!!!!

Trying to get caught up with you chatty people.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> dirty !!



It's a Hoosky they all look dirty


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> dirty !!



Haven't done anything but take it out of the box so far. LOL It will get a good bath !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,you see the %25 off coupon for HF ?
> good only today.
> that puts the parts washer at $37.50 !!



Got the email this morning......I do have a little cash from Christmas. Might have to so it. I'm torn between. The HF one and the TSC one for 100.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> It's a Hoosky they all look dirty



:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Happy New Year to everyone!!!!
> 
> Trying to get caught up with you chatty people.



Whatcha expect ! You haven't been on since last year ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Got the email this morning......I do have a little cash from Christmas. Might have to so it. I'm torn between. The HF one and the TSC one for 100.



I would go with the cheaper one. It's a parts washer.You don't need something that fancy. 

PS thanks for the box of rc stuff!!!


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will try to do something? Maybe work on a HUSKY ! Need a break from them Steels ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> I would go with the cheaper one. It's a parts washer.You don't need something that fancy.
> 
> PS thanks for the box of rc stuff!!!



No problem....if anything it was worth it just for the glow plug. Those things ain't cheap. Slipper clutch still has lots of life. And the brand new brake rotor. I found those larger body clips easier to use with my gorilla hands plus they're easy to see when you lose them.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> 394





roncoinc said:


> dirty !!





sefh3 said:


> It's a Hoosky they all look dirty





tbone75 said:


> :msp_razz:



Well , it's not because John got it dirty .........












:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

I received the bar and chain for the 075 yesterday. Thank you John!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I received the bar and chain for the 075 yesterday. Thank you John!!!



Glad it made it ! Now you can try that monster out !LOL


----------



## caleath

Happy New Years you slackers!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Happy New Years you slackers!



Coming from the big slacker himself!!

Happy New Years ,Cliff.


----------



## tbone75

Haven't done chit so far today,waiting on the second pill to kick in. LOL Need to fire up the 455 & 180,hope they run? LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Happy New Years you slackers!



Happy New Year " SLACKER " :hmm3grin2orange:


You need to build a saw !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Curious if there is a suitable replacement for 024/026 oil lines (from pump to bar pad) i have two ordered from the dealer, may need another. i have the brass insert so if i could fine rubber hose by the foot that would be great. dont want to use tygon. the O.D. and I.D. are critical....just curious if anyone else had any luck with trying a different hose. TIA.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Curious if there is a suitable replacement for 024/026 oil lines (from pump to bar pad) i have two ordered from the dealer, may need another. i have the brass insert so if i could fine rubber hose by the foot that would be great. dont want to use tygon. the O.D. and I.D. are critical....just curious if anyone else had any luck with trying a different hose. TIA.



Never replaced one yet? Need to on a 064 ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Curious if there is a suitable replacement for 024/026 oil lines (from pump to bar pad) i have two ordered from the dealer, may need another. i have the brass insert so if i could fine rubber hose by the foot that would be great. dont want to use tygon. the O.D. and I.D. are critical....just curious if anyone else had any luck with trying a different hose. TIA.



Nothing else works properly, any rubber hose I have found that would fit would rot from the oil in a very short time. Any fuel line that will resist the oil is too big outer diameter.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Never replaced one yet? Need to on a 064 ! LOL



theyre cheap enough, theyve just slready put in my order...the kicker is, i have a couple donor saws that have good hoses, but you cant remove them with out tearin them up. Oh well ill figure something out....i really need to find a better stihl dealer...the one ive been going to aint working out.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nothing else works properly, any rubber hose I have found that would fit would rot from the oil in a very short time. Any fuel line that will resist the oil is too big outer diameter.



Thanks Jerry, thats what I needed to know.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> theyre cheap enough, theyve just slready put in my order...the kicker is, i have a couple donor saws that have good hoses, but you cant remove them with out tearin them up. Oh well ill figure something out....i really need to find a better stihl dealer...the one ive been going to aint working out.



I finally found another one not real far away,but they don't stock chit ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

zzzzzslackingzzzz for New Years today. Found us on page 2.
Too many football games to watch today. Dang I need 5 tv's to keep up.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> zzzzzslackingzzzz for New Years today. Found us on page 2.
> Too many football games to watch today. Dang I need 5 tv's to keep up.



Me and the OL was carrying in wood. LOL Yes she let me help !! I try to keep at least 2 weeks ahead on the inside stuff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I finally found another one not real far away,but they don't stock chit ! LOL




Just call them up and give them the parts numbers of the stuff you need, let them give you a call when it comes in. You got that disc for a reason...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Go !! 

South Carolina !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Go !!
> 
> South Carolina !!!!!!!!!!!!



Talk about a MEAN AZZ... We aren't starting the New Year off on the right foot now are we????


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Talk about a MEAN AZZ... We aren't starting the New Year off on the right foot now are we????



:haha:

that wuz just fer you !!

happen to catch the lat 2 min of the game.

i really dont care about collidge ball.


----------



## dancan

I was looking under the "Tools" heading in the local ads , thot I found an ad for small wood bits for muh drill

View attachment 270925


I guess I did find some small wood bits , I bet he owns a HuusQvanee .


----------



## tbone75

Fired up the 180 and 455,both run just fine! LOL Then dressed bars and sharpened chains for the 026 & 180. 
Dug out Hsuky 350 parts to trade off for 064 parts ! LOL
Nuff saw work for the day ! Best I can do today! LOL

The OL is cooking BACON & eggs for supper ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Cantdog

Not a darn thing saw related today....finished scooting out the last foot of snow from the shop, then run a beat down through 2 feet of snow to the firewood piles. OL and I forwarded out a cord and a half of fit, split, wilted wood......trucked it home and stacked and covered it.....-5 to 0 tonight...stoves clean, hot and ready.


----------



## roncoinc

Sorted some loose diaphrams..
was in some stuff i picked up couple years ago.
think they are all tilly.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sorted some loose diaphrams..
> was in some stuff i picked up couple years ago.
> think they are all tilly.



You should be good on them for a while ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Sorted some loose diaphrams..
> was in some stuff i picked up couple years ago.
> think they are all tilly.



Tilly HS series?

Looked a little closer and can see several different series there, Tilly HS in the foreground.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tilly HS series?



Unfourtunatelly ,, no,,dont fit the HS i have i was looking for a kit for,,lever buttons on the top row are the "catch" type.
others wrong shape,,etc..


----------



## tbone75

Think I ate to much bacon ! UGH !


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Unfourtunatelly ,, no,,dont fit the HS i have i was looking for a kit for,,lever buttons on the top row are the "catch" type.
> others wrong shape,,etc..



Now i'm putting the carb together until i get a kit and find the metering lever is the "catch" type but the diasphram that was in it is not ??
gonna have to look into the carb drawer and see if i hav an HS in there and compare.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now i'm putting the carb together until i get a kit and find the metering lever is the "catch" type but the diasphram that was in it is not ??
> gonna have to look into the carb drawer and see if i hav an HS in there and compare.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I gots to go dig out some parts. BRB


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had bacon and eggs for supper also, guess I needed the oil for my joints.


----------



## roncoinc

Looked on Acres,,said this till for the 056 takes a dg-3HS kit.
found the Dg-5 kit fits fine,..
going with the "catch " diaphram,,think somebody messed with it,,looked like metering lever was a LOT hi ..
so i guess all them diaphrams ARE for HS carbs ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Looked on Acres,,said this till for the 056 takes a dg-3HS kit.
> found the Dg-5 kit fits fine,..
> going with the "catch " diaphram,,think somebody messed with it,,looked like metering lever was a LOT hi ..
> so i guess all them diaphrams ARE for HS carbs ??



No ,I was wrong and I corrected that post. Can you take a pict from the top of each different diaphragm ? I could see them better and make better idents that way.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Evening all. 

Enjoy reading all the posts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

How is uncle Rob this evening?


----------



## dancan

A walker is not an excuse for slackedness , good kotten kandy is LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> How is uncle Rob this evening?



16 hours till the Dr appointment. 

Nothing has worked well. Just a sharp pain. 

Oh well. 

Worst part is just sitting!!!!!!

I go back and read old posts in this thread. ;-))

How's Jerry doing???


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> A walker is not an excuse for slackedness , good kotten kandy is LOL



Nowhere to take the walker but the bathroom. 

Wise a$$. ;-))


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> 16 hours till the Dr appointment.
> 
> Nothing has worked well. Just a sharp pain.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Worst part is just sitting!!!!!!
> 
> I go back and read old posts in this thread. ;-))
> 
> How's Jerry doing???



I am doing very well thank you. I spent the day working on crappy 4 strokes. Snow blower ,street sweeper,oil change on Cat skidsteer. Then finally got to make a chain for my 026, mounted a bar and made a chain for the Solo 690, no time to run the saws before dark. Hope to tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

Done digging parts for the night ! Moving them %#[email protected]#$ boxes SUCKS !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Its dirty ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


>



That one should be a HS according to the shape and the number and placement of the screw holes. I have seen both types of metering levers used on the HS carbs.


----------



## tbone75

You guys are super SLACKERS tonight !
Been busy trading parts for parts ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mostly a night of reading other threads, some I have posted on, others I wouldn`t touch with a 11 foot pole cause a ten foot pole wouldn`t be long enough either.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mostly a night of reading other threads, some I have posted on, others I wouldn`t touch with a 11 foot pole cause a ten foot pole wouldn`t be long enough either.



There are some "out-there" threads and folks "out-there"


----------



## dancan

Well the zzzZZZlakerz HolliDayz are over .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Well the zzzZZZlakerz HolliDayz are over .




So they are.........and another year begining......0 degrees and clear here.....may get a box of 910E stuff today..if not then tomorrow.....hopefully then I'll be able to start that build...


----------



## dancan

A 910 build would make for a nice build to start the new year .


----------



## Janisjohan2

*hello !*

I read your forum post..................


----------



## dancan

Janisjohan2 said:


> I read your forum post..................



Welcome , the rest of the zzzZZZlakerz might be around sooner or later ......Maybe ?


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys,slowly starting to move. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I got trapped by the blanky monster !!

had to feign sleep fo a couple more hours before i could sneek outta bed .. 

besides that it's to dang COLD !!!!!

be a good day to defrost the freezer,set everything outside


----------



## tbone75

You slackers seem to be slacking more !

Guess I will go pack up some parts,make a little room for more parts!

Then dig out some saw to work on,but what one? LOL

As long as the whinny body will let me ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Rough morning, back to that J thing.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You slackers seem to be slacking more !
> 
> Guess I will go pack up some parts,make a little room for more parts!
> 
> Then dig out some saw to work on,but what one? LOL
> 
> As long as the whinny body will let me ! LOL



I thot by now shelves would be up to organize all the "boxes"


----------



## jerrycmorrow

looks like everyone survived the mayan holocaust.


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> looks like everyone survived the mayan holocaust.



That was SO " last year " !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I thot by now shelves would be up to organize all the "boxes"



Should have been months ago !! The OL was trying to get me some metal shelves from her work,but it seems some boss there got them.So its back to lumber ! LOL
Just got to go get some!
Got to get the saws off the rubber mats and on the shelves!
Not sure I will have room for parts boxes on shelves too?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> That was SO " last year " !



es verdad. but still wondering what's gonna be the "impending doom" for this year?


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> es verdad. but still wondering what's gonna be the "impending doom" for this year?



They will come up with something? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Body don't want to move to well yet. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Finally back to work. Lots of the good cough stuff the doc prescribed for me in my belly.


----------



## tbone75

AS is even slower than me today !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys,slowly starting to move. LOL



Hey John. How you movin' ??????


----------



## roncoinc

Today is the kind of day i wish i had my shop in a cellar.

almost zero out,,going down to shop,,turning on the heat,,waiting for it to warm up,,naw,not for awhile !

dont think i would like the smell getting upstairs tho


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Should have been months ago !! The OL was trying to get me some metal shelves from her work,but it seems some boss there got them.So its back to lumber ! LOL
> Just got to go get some!
> Got to get the saws off the rubber mats and on the shelves!
> Not sure I will have room for parts boxes on shelves too?



I had a few metal shelves for mine. I didn't like them. I couldn't fit enough saws with bars and chains on them. I made wooden shelves that were longer.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Today is the kind of day i wish i had my shop in a cellar.
> 
> almost zero out,,going down to shop,,turning on the heat,,waiting for it to warm up,,naw,not for awhile !
> 
> dont think i would like the smell getting upstairs tho



Thankfully you have heat. I only have two small lectric heaters for mine. When it gets real cold I have a propane salamander but don't use alot because of the smell going into the house.


----------



## sefh3

Ron you get the spring figured out on the 056 yet?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron you get the spring figured out on the 056 yet?



Yes i did.
beergineering at it's best !! LOL !!

that duckbill sticking out front tho looks like hell !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John. How you movin' ??????



Not for chit ! LOL Been up 3 hrs. and stihl can't go.

Maybe carrying in wood was a stupid idea? LOL


----------



## sefh3

Glad you figured it out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Clear n cold here nice to see the sun so bright but that wind is a bone chiller. Feels like -20 out there and I wanted to run some saws today, maybe if I can find a sheltered place where the sun is shining.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Clear n cold here nice to see the sun so bright but that wind is a bone chiller. Feels like -20 out there and I wanted to run some saws today, maybe if I can find a sheltered place where the sun is shining.



Sun is out nice and bright here,but its only 14 right now !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting a little nicer here now, the wind has dropped some and the sun is out making it somewhat warmer, feels like only -10 now...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Feeling a little better now. Took a pill and laid down for an hour. LOL Now to get into something ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

WOW ................ Just got a letter from the pain mgmt. doc I have been trying to get into for the last year ! Finally get to call for an appt. 
This guy does the nerve block stuff ! If this works like I hope I will be able to travel,and get rid of the pain pills !


----------



## Stem450Husky

*Afternoon all & Happy New Years! Had yet another busy weekend of doing stuff at the house.

Finally got a chance to take my '47 Cub & snow plow up to the house to its new home in my garage. The 650 is back together and man does it spew oil now also put the full wrap handle on. I started building my work bench last night, just gotta cut the top for it and its good to go.

Sadly, my to-do list isnt getting any shorter lol...

Just incase you guys were wondering about the oiler parts...*











and the Madsen's Full Wrap


----------



## Stem450Husky

oh and John, when I get a chance I'll have something for you! just gotta talk to #1


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> *Afternoon all & Happy New Years! Had yet another busy weekend of doing stuff at the house.
> 
> Finally got a chance to take my '47 Cub & snow plow up to the house to its new home in my garage. The 650 is back together and man does it spew oil now also put the full wrap handle on. I started building my work bench last night, just gotta cut the top for it and its good to go.
> 
> Sadly, my to-do list isnt getting any shorter lol...
> 
> Just incase you guys were wondering about the oiler parts...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Madsen's Full Wrap



I like that full wrap !


----------



## tbone75

Got some goodies today ! A 24",28" bars for Husky and a 25" for Stihl ! And 2-064 & 2-066 jugs I bought used. Waiting on UPS for the big box of goodies! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Please stop with the big saw talk, I'm trying work and finding it very distracting. Plus I'm still waiting on parts.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Please stop with the big saw talk, I'm trying work and finding it very distracting. Plus I'm still waiting on parts.



So does that mean I shouldn't tell you about the other 066 I got coming? :monkey:

It will make my 3rd. one I have ! LOL


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> I like that full wrap !



Good quality, excellent price, comfort and fitment is just about perfect! Only thing I had to get was the P6x32.5mm screws from my dealer.


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> Good quality, excellent price, comfort and fitment is just about perfect! Only thing I had to get was the P6x32.5mm screws from my dealer.



I have a 3/4 I want to put on one of these saws,but it takes a different brake handle,and its NLA ! But I know I will find one ! LOL Just got to look. LOL May even have one here? Why Stihl would do that? I know what Ron will say ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

JimBob , wanna trade that 9010 for a 066? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> So does that mean I shouldn't tell you about the other 066 I got coming? :monkey:
> 
> It will make my 3rd. one I have ! LOL



Tears have started.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> JimBob , wanna trade that 9010 for a 066? :hmm3grin2orange:



You passing that crack pipe around? Besides, hopefully Rob 1 and I will get together at some point about a big ole saw.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Tears have started.



And the 4 or 5 I think? 064s ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Only 2 are runners,the rest in parts or most of them. LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You passing that crack pipe around? Besides, hopefully Rob 1 and I will get together at some point about a big ole saw.



It was worth a try ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You passing that crack pipe around? Besides, hopefully Rob 1 and I will get together at some point about a big ole saw.



#1 may have to down grade to a 026 ! LOL









Just for a little while. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sitting here waiting on the UPS guy to call.When my driveway is like it is now,nothing but ice!He calls and I meet him at the top. LOL


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> #1 may have to down grade to a 026 ! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for a little while. LOL



He might have to stick to looking at it for now LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> He might have to stick to looking at it for now LOL



Afraid it could be a few months before he can touch any saws!

Wonder if hes back from the Doc yet?


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> Afraid it could be a few months before he can touch any saws!
> 
> Wonder if hes back from the Doc yet?



Not sure, I think his MRI results came back today. I texted him a bit ago, no response yet.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Pain clinic, PT, see the doc in 4 weeks.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Pain clinic, PT, see the doc in 4 weeks.



What is the pain in your fingers so you caint type anymore than that ??


----------



## tbone75

Box of goodies is here,be back in a while with pix.Need help IDing some of this stuff ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have no idea if this full wrap is for a 056,but if it is Ron gets it. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have no idea if this full wrap is for a 056,but if it is Ron gets it. LOL





:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

Gonna find out what the story is on the tilyl HS seriess


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Finally back to work. Lots of the good cough stuff the doc prescribed for me in my belly.



Obviously you're just not eating enough of that store bought ice to build up that immune system .


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry !!!

444095833


----------



## tbone75

Pile of chit pix ! LOL No idea what the wrap handles fit?


----------



## tbone75

More ! Don't know what the first 3 pix fit? One of the others is a 031 AF cover I think?


----------



## tbone75

Last of it ! AF cover and recoil are 064,muffler stuff?


----------



## tbone75

Also got a nice 028 recoil. Forgot a pic ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ruptured disc. 

Doc says we can do surgery right now because of the pain level. 

But he would like to avoid it. Lots of PT. If in 4 weeks pain level is down. Good 

Pain center for injection to releive pressure on the nerves.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Also got a nice 028 recoil. Forgot a pic ?



Dibbs!!!!!!!


----------



## little possum

I gotta 3 hole 028 recoil, if yall gonna fight over em


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but SLACKERS again tonight? 

You guys are making me bored,I get bored I go to fleabay ! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

I can run faster than the 2 of them LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ruptured disc.
> 
> Doc says we can do surgery right now because of the pain level.
> 
> But he would like to avoid it. Lots of PT. If in 4 weeks pain level is down. Good
> 
> Pain center for injection to releive pressure on the nerves.



had the shots in the back twice,didn't help me.My Mom had had them twice too,really helped here! My neighbor had them done this summer,helped him too!
I must be strange?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Dibbs!!!!!!!



Easy Trigger !
I have a 028 Super to build too! LOL

Think I have another recoil? Crank case for a 028WB,AF cover and cylinder cover too,maybe?


----------



## tbone75

Got a 034 crankcase too,46mm piston on it.Likely junk piston. LOL Cylinder cover for it too! Not sure about the AF cover?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> had the shots.....................................
> I must be strange?



Cough , Cough .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I can run faster than the 2 of them LOL



Better watch it ! I may be able to catch up soon !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Cough , Cough .



Asked for that one didn't I !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

You certainly didn't need any help from me .......


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Ruptured disc.
> 
> Doc says we can do surgery right now because of the pain level.
> 
> But he would like to avoid it. Lots of PT. If in 4 weeks pain level is down. Good
> 
> Pain center for injection to releive pressure on the nerves.



To hell with the PT !!
always be pain,,only way out is a GOOD surgeon.
get it done and in 4 weeks feel fine..
they only want to stretch it out for more money,,will end up in same place in the end ..
thats how the SOB's make so much money !!
they WONT tell you the truth !!
Been trying to get my friend to write a book but he is still afraid of the repurcusions


----------



## roncoinc

I see Aunty Dan is up to snuff tonite,,,,soon the student be givin lessons to the teacher ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> To hell with the PT !!
> always be pain,,only way out is a GOOD surgeon.
> get it done and in 4 weeks feel fine..
> they only want to stretch it out for more money,,will end up in same place in the end ..
> thats how the SOB's make so much money !!
> they WONT tell you the truth !!
> Been trying to get my friend to write a book but he is still afraid of the repurcusions



Your 100% right Ron ! Surgery is the only way to fix a ruptured disc ! They did that chit to me the second time around ! 8 months waiting on them for surgery ! I know that is the reason I am so bad now! The longer they wait,the more nerve damage is done! They don't heal back there for chit !


----------



## AU_K2500

Waiting on mail....nothing today.....I hate waiting.....


----------



## dancan

How to work on them German Huuskeez







Sorry John .


----------



## dancan

Oops 

[video=youtube_share;tdrPBoyZEXk]http://youtu.be/tdrPBoyZEXk[/video]


----------



## roncoinc

What is with all the JUNK creamsickle parts tonite !!!

dont you know when to call a STOP to the insanity !!! ?????

when the price of the parts and labor is more than the worth of a complete unit it is time to RE- access !!
Jeez !! ,, i'm concerned about the worth of primer and paint on the junk steal stuff !! dont think it be worth anymore than scrap prices running,,looking good or not !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What is with all the JUNK creamsickle parts tonite !!!
> 
> dont you know when to call a STOP to the insanity !!! ?????
> 
> when the price of the parts and labor is more than the worth of a complete unit it is time to RE- access !!
> Jeez !! ,, i'm concerned about the worth of primer and paint on the junk steal stuff !! dont think it be worth anymore than scrap prices running,,looking good or not !!



That handle look like a 056 handle?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Your 100% right Ron ! Surgery is the only way to fix a ruptured disc ! They did that chit to me the second time around ! 8 months waiting on them for surgery ! I know that is the reason I am so bad now! The longer they wait,the more nerve damage is done! They don't heal back there for chit !



Yeh,,but they dont like it when you by-pass all thier money making procedures !!
they dont care if surgery first thing is the best thing,,they want to STRETCH it out by referalls and test's and alternatives because it puts $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ in everybody's pockets !!.
Aint NO therapy for sumthin broken,,surgery of the correct type is the ONLY cure ..
they make a patient wait to long and thay have a money pit feeding them forever keeping thier bank account full..
thats why DR.'s are so busy,, trying to keep up with everything they keep feeding .. !
The nadian system being socialist does a better job than the US insured system..
they get paid anyway so it is thier interest to get it right the first time and one to the next case..
in the end it meens less work for them ..
in the US with insurance claims the longer you can suck off the system the more money is made,,and nobody cares about the patient ..

the only exception is in the VA system,,not all are good at it but most are..
they have also found that if they do it right the first time it makes thier job easier..
paid what they are paid they found doing it right the first time is less work...
less work for same pay is good for them,,works out good for everybody


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That handle look like a 056 handle?



I see you matched up the 056 tank with the 056 top,shouldnt be hard to match the wrap handle from there.


----------



## roncoinc

Heres the oh56 tank before sanding for primer..


----------



## tbone75

My first go around,they had me in surgery in 2 weeks ! Why 8 months the second time. MONEY !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I see you matched up the 056 tank with the 056 top,shouldnt be hard to match the wrap handle from there.



I will check tomorrow,looks like it could use some paint on the handle.Little rusty.


----------



## tbone75

Ron do any of them covers look like 056 stuff?


----------



## tbone75

Wonder how hard a P&C and a few parts for a J-Red 490 would be to find?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron do any of them covers look like 056 stuff?



Yes.


----------



## roncoinc

OH56 tank primed.
John,match it up to what you got..


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Wonder how hard a P&C and a few parts for a J-Red 490 would be to find?




Hard.....not impossible but close.....will take the 590 P&C (1mm larger) which is also same P&C as the rare Husky 55 closed port......all like hens teeth.......


----------



## tbone75

Looks like Ron has a full wrap for his 056 ! LOL I will get it soon !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hard.....not impossible but close.....will take the 590 P&C (1mm larger) which is also same P&C as the rare Husky 55 closed port......all like hens teeth.......



That was my guess! LOL Thanks Robin !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH56 tank primed.
> John,match it up to what you got..



Same as this one ! Got a half wrap for one too! Should be able to trade them for something I can use?


----------



## tbone75

That clutch cover looks like one for a 056 too?


----------



## tbone75

Where is Scoot The Hoot hiding? Think he was working on a 056?

Says MAG II on the top.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Easy Trigger !
> I have a 028 Super to build too! LOL
> 
> Think I have another recoil? Crank case for a 028WB,AF cover and cylinder cover too,maybe?



I have a crankcase, crank, piston, and cylinder for an 028WB. Between all of these just need a handle to build one.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I have a crankcase, crank, piston, and cylinder for an 028WB. Between all of these just need a handle to build one.



Think I have almost enough for a 028 super,don't want 2 of them ! LOL Had some other 028s,got rid of them. I may hang onto this super?


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Ruptured disc.
> 
> Doc says we can do surgery right now because of the pain level.
> 
> But he would like to avoid it. Lots of PT. If in 4 weeks pain level is down. Good
> 
> Pain center for injection to releive pressure on the nerves.



Get better Rob, remember we have some big logs to play in this summer.


----------



## tbone75

Looks like I need to get out a Husky to work on tomorrow! Nothing but Steels around here ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Think I have almost enough for a 028 super,don't want 2 of them ! LOL Had some other 028s,got rid of them. I may hang onto this super?



They're a good saw. I have two of them. Not as light as the ms260 I had but good power there.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Looks like I need to get out a Husky to work on tomorrow! Nothing but Steels around here ! :msp_sneaky:



Starting to sound like our resident Smurf.


----------



## tbone75

You guys fall asleep out there? LOL 

And where is Beavertailguy600 ? He could tell me what the Steel parts are !


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> They're a good saw. I have two of them. Not as light as the ms260 I had but good power there.



I just don't like them? I like a 350 Husky better ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I just don't like them? I like a 350 Husky better ! LOL



Preference is preference, I like the ps510 myself.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Preference is preference, I like the ps510 myself.



Bet I would too,need to find one to try out? LOL
Maybe after I get through the other Dolmars! 112 up to 143,so far ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

May have to change things up? Get out a Poulan 335 to fix ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Don't see how the doctor is going to make more money if I don't have the surgery. 

He was the one that wants to avoid surgery. 

If the swelling goes down, pain goes away. 

It's like replacing knees instead of PT. Sometimes the PT is better and you aren't taking antirejection drugs the rest of your life. And have to worry about every little little cold. 

PT can be the answer.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Don't see how the doctor is going to make more money if I don't have the surgery.
> 
> He was the one that wants to avoid surgery.
> 
> If the swelling goes down, pain goes away.
> 
> It's like replacing knees instead of PT. Sometimes the PT is better and you aren't taking antirejection drugs the rest of your life. And have to worry about every little little cold.
> 
> PT can be the answer.


Surgery sucks !!!!
Its worth a try ! Even if it just makes it bearable !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

I'm gonna give PT a shot. If I don't improve, I'll try the next step.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm gonna give PT a shot. If I don't improve, I'll try the next step.



Sure hope it works !!

Got to get you back to work ! We all need things ! :jester:

Just don't do it to soon ! Don't need anything that bad !!


----------



## tbone75

Not doing so good myself tonight? Nothing like Rob !! I can go P !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!!!!!

Let's get back to chainsaws.

Ron has visions of Stihls dancing in his head after all your Stihl pictures.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!!!!!
> 
> Let's get back to chainsaws.
> 
> Ron has visions of Stihls dancing in his head after all your Stihl pictures.



Ron is neck deep in STIHLS !


----------



## tbone75

Think I may have found recoils for the 066s ! Dang things sure aint cheap ! One will need a paint job. ..... Hey Ron !!


----------



## tbone75

Starting to wonder about Jerry? Must be super busy ! Haven't seen much out of him,just once in while.

Maybe he got some wood cut today? Or just froze his arse off!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Starting to wonder about Jerry? Must be super busy ! Haven't seen much out of him,just once in while.
> 
> Maybe he got some wood cut today? Or just froze his arse off!



He was talking about helping some folks when the weather first got cold.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> He was talking about helping some folks when the weather first got cold.



He does that a lot ! Just like the rest of you guys on here. LOL 

Part of the reason this thread is so great,everyone helps any way they can!

And none of that DA fighting,even if we don't all have the same taste in saws !

Plus we all have very thick skins ! :msp_w00t:

Guess we just know how to have fun !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> He does that a lot ! Just like the rest of you guys on here. LOL
> 
> Part of the reason this thread is so great,everyone helps any way they can!
> 
> And none of that DA fighting,even if we don't all have the same taste in saws !
> 
> Plus we all have very thick skins ! :msp_w00t:
> 
> Guess we just know how to have fun !



You think we hang out for YOUR pearls
Of wisdom???? 

Well okay, maybe


Hey John


----------



## dancan

zzzzZZZZzzzz............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZlakerzzzz !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> You think we hang out for YOUR pearls
> Of wisdom????
> 
> Well okay, maybe
> 
> 
> Hey John





dancan said:


> zzzzZZZZzzzz............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZlakerzzzz !!!




And you don't seem the least bit surprised............


----------



## dancan

Well , the only surprises are how many pictures of Stihls on a work bench that Ron hates to work on .......


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Well , the only surprises are how many pictures of Stihls on a work bench that Ron hates to work on .......



Ron has never forgiven the tattoo artist for misspelling "Stihl"


----------



## Cantdog

-1 degrees.......no 910 stuff yesterday....maybe today....got two morticed in posts installed in that old house yesterday and removed 7' tall two cribbworks.....picked up the center of the bearing wall 1 1/2" ............3 1/4" midway on the right...2 3/4" midway on the left.......31' wall.......much straighter now on the inside.....can't see what the roof looks like outside.......two feet of snow on that......not sure the house would have stayed up had we not had it on blocking when the snow came...!!! LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

ZERO !!
thats like NO degrees outside !
cold.

got up and 65 inside house 
thot i filled stove well last nite,was out this mornin.
turned on furnace,,nice hot air blowing all thru the house 
i like to do that when it's this cold,,blows the heat into all the nooks and crannies..


----------



## AU_K2500

well, come home from work and the wife has strep....now im scared to death im gonna get it. Still waiting on parts....gonna be next week. then i can wrap up four of these saws and send em back to their rightful owner.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> well, come home from work and the wife has strep....now im scared to death im gonna get it. Still waiting on parts....gonna be next week. then i can wrap up four of these saws and send em back to their rightful owner.



Draw out the plans for the 394 spikes yet ??

the pattern i emailed,that was for the 056 rite ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Draw out the plans for the 394 spikes yet ??
> 
> the pattern i emailed,that was for the 056 rite ??



Been super busy at work. The 056 spikes are on the list. 3rd down. I can go ahead and tell you the best I can do on the 394 is flat pattern and you bend the tabs yourself.


----------



## AU_K2500

I'm gonna have to stop taking requests for a while. Pushing my luck. I will process what I have.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Been super busy at work. The 056 spikes are on the list. 3rd down. I can go ahead and tell you the best I can do on the 394 is flat pattern and you bend the tabs yourself.



Ok,, 

just leave enuf length on the tabs cause they get shorter when bent.
i can trim and drill the holes in the tabs probly too.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,
> 
> just leave enuf length on the tabs cause they get shorter when bent.
> i can trim and drill the holes in the tabs probly too.



Thanks for the reminder about bend relief.....I had no idea as I work in sheet metal everyday.:jester:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I'm gonna have to stop taking requests for a while. Pushing my luck. I will process what I have.



Don't worry about mine,I won't need them for a while. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Thanks for the reminder about bend relief.....I had no idea as I work in sheet metal everyday.:jester:



hey,,no problem.

it's a relife to know you know i know you know about that.. :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Its a real slo-mo start today for me. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron can you think of anything else I need to send you? May get this handle out today.


----------



## tbone75

Ron , where did you find that never dull stuff? I haven't seen any of that in years.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron , where did you find that never dull stuff? I haven't seen any of that in years.



never dull at auto parts stores,hrdware stores etc..

cant think of anything else.
you got no 394 parts,no other 056 parts i need.
Jim has some when he gets a chance to look.
cant think of anything ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> never dull at auto parts stores,hrdware stores etc..
> 
> cant think of anything else.
> you got no 394 parts,no other 056 parts i need.
> Jim has some when he gets a chance to look.
> cant think of anything ??



OK........ I will clean out the cat box to pack your handle up !


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> I'm gonna have to stop taking requests for a while. Pushing my luck. I will process what I have.



don't get yourself in a bind on my account. your willingness to help out doesn't mean you have to. its still lagniape.


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will have to look harder for that never dull?


----------



## AU_K2500

jerrycmorrow said:


> don't get yourself in a bind on my account. your willingness to help out doesn't mean you have to. its still lagniape.



Lagniappe....man, you are southern! Your number two on the list. I won't get in a bind at this point. I'll just have to take a break for a little while after this. Orders have been rolling in. Not a bad thing, just can't keep.up if they kept coming in at the same rate


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> Lagniappe....man, you are southern!



learned it from my dw from new orleans. some of dem french canucks might be southern too. lol


----------



## AU_K2500

jerrycmorrow said:


> learned it from my dw from new orleans. some of dem french canucks might be southern too. lol



My BIL is a Landry....his mother is cajun to the bone. You should hear her talk. Its not just the voice or the way she says things, its the whole experience. Did you know the word boiling has a R in it? Pronounced burlin.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> My BIL is a Landry....his mother is cajun to the bone. You should hear her talk. Its not just the voice or the way she says things, its the whole experience. Did you know the word boiling has a R in it? Pronounced burlin.



Bad as my BIL from Long Island. Saw has an "r" in it.


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure talk funny. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> My BIL is a Landry....his mother is cajun to the bone. You should hear her talk. Its not just the voice or the way she says things, its the whole experience. Did you know the word boiling has a R in it? Pronounced burlin.



dw is an oubre. nawlins doesn't have an r.


----------



## AU_K2500

jerrycmorrow said:


> dw is an oubre. Nawlins doesn't have an r.



dw?


----------



## tbone75

Everyone staying warm today? LOL I know I am !


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> dw?



dear wife


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers again today ! You would think it was summer time !




Don't I wish ! :msp_mad:


----------



## mitch95100

I was contimplatin on going snowmobiling, cleaning the shop, or going and cutting some wood. What sould i do...


----------



## tbone75

Does packing and mailing count as saw work? Cause its all I did today ! LOL

No rain or anything around,but my knees and feet are killing me? WTF is up with that chit ! :msp_mad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

That will count as saw work John. 

With your knees, storm on the way????


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That will count as saw work John.
> 
> With your knees, storm on the way????



Guess so ! Just seen chance of snow Sat. LOL They always called me the weather man at work. LOL I am way better than the weather people on the news ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Guess so ! Just seen chance of snow Sat. LOL They always called me the weather man at work. LOL I am way better than the weather people on the news ! LOL



Chance of flurries and sleet here tonight.


----------



## tbone75

I did some real saw work ! Membered I had some pieces of a 450 Husky,found the chain adjuster in the mess! LOL Got a B&C on the 455 now ! Now it can head to the 4-sale pile ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I finally caught up with the guy on CL selling the three bars and chains.

20in husky still has paint and nice FC chain.
18in husky with a fair chain.
16in steal by uh,,not steal but somebody else 
$30..


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Chance of flurries and sleet here tonight.



Kinda of far South for that !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I finally caught up with the guy on CL selling the three bars and chains.
> 
> 20in husky still has paint and nice FC chain.
> 18in husky with a fair chain.
> 16in steal by uh,,not steal but somebody else
> $30..



I could use a bat fur the 36 ...or is that what the bar you sent was for?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I finally caught up with the guy on CL selling the three bars and chains.
> 
> 20in husky still has paint and nice FC chain.
> 18in husky with a fair chain.
> 16in steal by uh,,not steal but somebody else
> $30..



Great buy on them ! Thief !


----------



## roncoinc

Anybody seen Schoot around ??

And what about meen Jerry ??
why is HE so scarce ??

was it sumthin i said ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Great buy on them ! Thief !



I didnt think it was THAT great a deal ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I didnt think it was THAT great a deal ??



Can't buy one for that price ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Anybody seen Schoot around ??
> 
> And what about meen Jerry ??
> why is HE so scarce ??
> 
> was it sumthin i said ??



Been wondering about them 2 ?

Need to find Scoot,he may need the 056 stuff?\

Jerry don't show up,may keep his saw ! :hmm3grin2orange:

WOW ! Now THAT is MEEN ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron ................. You got lucky !.......... OL already cleaned out the cat box before I got there ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Anybody seen Schoot around ??
> 
> And what about meen Jerry ??
> why is HE so scarce ??
> 
> was it sumthin i said ??



Halitosis ???


----------



## dancan

jerrycmorrow said:


> don't get yourself in a bind on my account. your willingness to help out doesn't mean you have to. its still lagniape.



Lagniape , I like that one , new word for me 
Up here we call them lapin or rabbits .


----------



## tbone75

Nuttin out of AdamApple either?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Lagniape , I like that one , new word for me
> Up here we call them lapin or rabbits .



Have no clue what the hell that word means? LOL To far South fer me !


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Have no clue what the hell that word means? LOL To far South fer me !



in the vernacular of youse guys it basically means - ya ain't gotta pay for it, its a gift, its an extra. either way its good. i figured since its a louisiana french word the french canadians might know what it means. maybe not. btw, its pronounced - lan-yap


----------



## dancan

We would call it a rabbit , why that name , I'm not sure , lapin in french .
The meanings are a little different , up here it would be something made in a gov/dnd machine shop that would fit in a lunchbox , most of the time a gift but some would charge .
I have heard stories of larger rabbits requiring a blackout from the base electrician on a foggy night and a flat bed trailer LOL


----------



## roncoinc

ohier state playin i fiesta bowl rite now !!

GO duckeyes !!!!!!

strange name for a football team ??


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> ohier state playin i fiesta bowl rite now !!
> 
> GO duckeyes !!!!!!
> 
> strange name for a football team ??




How come it says on tv 2003 ??

dont think i'll bet on THIS one !! LOL !!


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> We would call it a rabbit , why that name , I'm not sure , lapin in french .
> The meanings are a little different , up here it would be something made in a gov/dnd machine shop that would fit in a lunchbox , most of the time a gift but some would charge .
> I have heard stories of larger rabbits requiring a blackout from the base electrician on a foggy night and a flat bed trailer LOL



We just call those government projects


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I could use a bat fur the 36 ...or is that what the bar you sent was for?



Yup,,the bar for the 36.


----------



## PB

Sometimes I am my own worst enemy. Picked up a 2095 and was working on it the other day. I was turning it over slowly without the spark plug and felt it grabbing near TDC. First I am thinking that there is something grabbing in the oiler, so I check that out. Nothing wrong there, so then I thought 'great, the f'n bearings are bad'. So I pull the top end off and look at the bearings, and can't see anything wrong. I the process I tear the top head gasket. I am turning the crank over and it is still catching near TDC. I looked at everything and couldn't figure it out. THEN I look at the flywheel and notice it is the magnet stopping on the ignition. :msp_cursing::stupid: 

That gasket isn't cheap either. Set me back $15. It is about 1/8" thick so no making one.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ohier state playin i fiesta bowl rite now !!
> 
> GO duckeyes !!!!!!
> 
> strange name for a football team ??



Buckeye is our state tree? Its a nut you can't eat ! LOL Have no idea why? I wasn't there ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Sometimes I am my own worst enemy. Picked up a 2095 and was working on it the other day. I was turning it over slowly without the spark plug and felt it grabbing near TDC. First I am thinking that there is something grabbing in the oiler, so I check that out. Nothing wrong there, so then I thought 'great, the f'n bearings are bad'. So I pull the top end off and look at the bearings, and can't see anything wrong. I the process I tear the top head gasket. I am turning the crank over and it is still catching near TDC. I looked at everything and couldn't figure it out. THEN I look at the flywheel and notice it is the magnet stopping on the ignition. :msp_cursing::stupid:
> 
> That gasket isn't cheap either. Set me back $15. It is about 1/8" thick so no making one.



Least you know what ya got now ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



I stihl say you stole them !


----------



## dancan

What John said LOL
I can hear Robin sayin' "You big Dummy" LOL


----------



## Cantdog

jerrycmorrow said:


> dw is an oubre. nawlins doesn't have an r.




Dat rite diare is Coon azz...........if you're familiar.....Dan might be, I expect.....


----------



## tbone75

Must be catching up? Or fell asleep like I did last night ! Woke up with my head on the puter desk !

Took one of them ambien pills ! Next time I will go to bed soon as I take one ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Dat rite diare is Coon azz...........if you're familiar.....Dan might be, I expect.....



Dont think any coon azz north of La ??


----------



## roncoinc

Got 
the last coat of paint on the OHno56 tank..
fewe days over the woodstove to cure,,or longer as fast as i am on projects !! 

almost time to remind jim !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got
> the last coat of paint on the OHno56 tank..
> fewe days over the woodstove to cure,,or longer as fast as i am on projects !!
> 
> almost time to remind jim !



Seen JimBob down there earlier.


----------



## Cantdog

*~!!*



PB said:


> Sometimes I am my own worst enemy. Picked up a 2095 and was working on it the other day. I was turning it over slowly without the spark plug and felt it grabbing near TDC. First I am thinking that there is something grabbing in the oiler, so I check that out. Nothing wrong there, so then I thought 'great, the f'n bearings are bad'. So I pull the top end off and look at the bearings, and can't see anything wrong. I the process I tear the top head gasket. I am turning the crank over and it is still catching near TDC. I looked at everything and couldn't figure it out. THEN I look at the flywheel and notice it is the magnet stopping on the ignition. :msp_cursing::stupid:
> 
> That gasket isn't cheap either. Set me back $15. It is about 1/8" thick so no making one.




HaHaHa...silly PB.......You gotts ta work on more junk!!!! Glad you're working on the 2095.....THAT was a good deal!!l


----------



## dancan

First I've heard of that one , not a term we use up here , not sure what ta tink a datwonne ??


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa...silly PB.......You gotts ta work on more junk!!!! Glad you're working on the 2095.....THAT was a good deal!!l



That was the problem. I thought it was too good to be true so I immediately went to worst case scenario mode. Man, I am getting rusty.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa...You Big Dummy !!!.......You gotts ta work on more junk!!!! Glad you're working on the 2095.....THAT was a good deal!!l



See , I told ya .


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Dont think any coon azz north of La ??




True...but the language may well be similar.....though different...like Mainer.....and english......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> See , I told ya .




Ahem.....NOT what I said....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Ahem.....NOT what I said....



But you wuz thinkin' LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Ron , I need some Steel parts painted !


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas!

No rest for me! The lil guy and the pups keepin me busy!

Back to overtime this weekend!

Still hurtin but am at least mobile!

Hurtin worse tonight than I did yesterday


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> That was the problem. I thought it was too good to be true so I immediately went to worst case scenario mode. Man, I am getting rusty.



HaHa.....Common among all of us.....we all ways expect things to be way more complicated than they (sometimes) are....


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening fellas!
> 
> No rest for me! The lil guy and the pups keepin me busy!
> 
> Back to overtime this weekend!
> 
> Still hurtin but am at least mobile!
> 
> Hurtin worse tonight than I did yesterday



Least your doing better !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Least your doing better !



Very true!

Tonight I'm stiffening up. Got pinchin and some sharp pain in my lower back that runs down into my hip and thigh......

Gotta call the chiropractor tomorrow and the family doc


----------



## tbone75

Seen Jerry down there a while ago?


----------



## roncoinc

who was dat made a smart remark my way about stheals ??

gotta get back !!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Very true!
> 
> Tonight I'm stiffening up. Got pinchin and some sharp pain in my lower back that runs down into my hip and thigh......
> 
> Gotta call the chiropractor tomorrow and the family doc



Bone cracker ! :msp_scared:

Not me ! Never again !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bone cracker ! :msp_scared:
> 
> Not me ! Never again !



Oh man,,,a good one of them is the best thing ever happened !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seen Jerry down there a while ago?



Had a bit of reading to catch up, that is about all I will have time for now, got to build two houses by March!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> who was dat made a smart remark my way about stheals ??
> 
> gotta get back !!



:dunno:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Bone cracker ! :msp_scared:
> 
> Not me ! Never again !



Figure she would know more bout it than any other doc around except for a specialist!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had a bit of reading to catch up, that is about all I will have time for now, got to build two houses by March!



You better get lots more help !!


----------



## roncoinc

Dang !!

missed this one today,,gone..

[email protected]


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Dang !!
> 
> missed this one today,,gone..
> 
> [email protected]



ooppss...

70cc wright chainsaw


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Figure she would know more bout it than any other doc around except for a specialist!



Last time I went to one,they had to carry me out to the hospital ! Surgery right after that ! Sooooooo NEVER AGAIN !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Last time I went to one,they had to carry me out to the hospital ! Surgery right after that ! Sooooooo NEVER AGAIN !



She got my migraines to stop and not come back!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> ooppss...
> 
> 70cc wright chainsaw



That is a very cheap price if its a Wright C70.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is a very cheap price if its a Wright C70.



You won't be around till March or after ! WTH we going to do with out Steel problems ! :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You won't be around till March or after ! WTH we going to do with out Steel problems ! :msp_confused:



Yeh ! what HE said !!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You won't be around till March or after ! WTH we going to do with out Steel problems ! :msp_confused:



Ron will have to take over!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Ron will have to take over!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You better get lots more help !!



Lining it all up and it looks good from here on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You won't be around till March or after ! WTH we going to do with out Steel problems ! :msp_confused:



:dunno:..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yeh ! what HE said !!!



Scott knows the Stihls well.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> :dunno:..



I got more Steel projects lined up ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Scott knows the Stihls well.



He aint around nuff !

May have another 028 Super to fix ! That will be 2 of them !


----------



## roncoinc

LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and it aint even a squeel !!! 


antique chain saw


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and it aint even a squeel !!!
> 
> 
> antique chain saw



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You gonna buy it Ron? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


>



But Ron your becoming a pro with them lil cremesicles!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> But Ron your becoming a pro with them lil cremesicles!



Workin on saw is supposed to be my therapy..

workin on squeels is a REASON for therapy !!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> But Ron your becoming a pro with them lil cremesicles!



Did i say something to offend you ??

if not i can !! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> But Ron your becoming a pro with them lil cremesicles!



Yep ................... He can only toss one 30' ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Workin on saw is supposed to be my therapy..
> 
> workin on squeels is a REASON for therapy !!



Your doing a nice job on that old turd !


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Did i say something to offend you ??
> 
> if not i can !! :msp_sneaky:



I'm sorry! I will shut up now!:taped:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and it aint even a squeel !!!
> 
> 
> antique chain saw



Hardly, but it is a Skil . I was given one and its a real powerhouse. I made a stumping saw out of it. Model 1645 or thereabouts, 69 cc .


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yep ................... He can only toss one 30' ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Bet ya he snuggles with them and has cute lil pet names for them too!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I'm sorry! I will shut up now!:taped:



Siss !:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hardly, but it is a Skil . I was given one and its a real powerhouse. I made a stumping saw out of it.



Mashed it with a stump? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Mashed it with a stump? :hmm3grin2orange:



No,..it is a 1645 that is 69cc and it will pull a long bar if necessary. I use it to cut stumps close to the ground and it has worked well for me, 24" bar.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you have to be around ! I have 2-066s,?-064s,026,2-028s and who knows what other Stihl will show up !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you have to be around ! I have 2-066s,?-064s,026,2-028s and who knows what other Stihl will show up !



I will check in each evening,likely after 6pm.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you have to be around ! I have 2-066s,?-064s,026,2-028s and who knows what other Stihl will show up !



John.....you sound skeered of squeels!


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will check in each evening,likely after 6pm.



OK ......................That will help !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


>



Been used a lot ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John.....you sound skeered of squeels!



They all skeer me ! :msp_scared:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Been used a lot ! LOL



The correct statement is "previously loved a lot"!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> They all skeer me ! :msp_scared:



Sissy!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> OK ......................That will help !



Remember Ron will be here to guide you too!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Sissy!



I am a Slug ...... Salt shakers scare me !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Remember Ron will be here to guide you too!:hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Been used a lot ! LOL



Not really, it was stored in a cold damp woodhouse, the piston and cylinder show no wear at all. The paint just kinds fell off when I power washed it with the 2500 psi pressure washer...LOL
You would never believe how dirty that saw was when it was given to me.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not really, it was stored in a cold damp woodhouse, the piston and cylinder show no wear at all. The paint just kinds fell off when I power washed it with the 2500 psi pressure washer...LOL
> You would never believe how dirty that saw was when it was given to me.



OK ......... Damp woodhouse,wonder its got any paint on it! Or not corded all to chit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK ......... Damp woodhouse,wonder its got any paint on it! Or not corded all to chit.



It was covered with the most dense sticky buildup of used motor oil and fine black sawdust, close to the dirtiest saw I ever seen. I took the pressure washer to it and blasted all the gunk off and most of the paint went with it. The O ring on the oil pump shaft was completely gone, the oil would just dribble right out, guess it was run that way for quite some time. All fixed up now and I might paint it again, they were a nice looking saw in their time, late 70`s.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time;


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jerry !!


----------



## dancan

zzzz ZZZZ zzzz aint the sound of rinnin' saws or cuttin' wood !


zzzZZZlakerzzz !!


----------



## dancan

Geez , I guess I'll join a forum in Australia , I know they're not zzzZZZlakin' .


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> Geez , I guess I'll join a forum in Australia , I know they're not zzzZZZlakin' .



They are friendly chaps, a bit on the rude side.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Slacking Slug checking in


----------



## roncoinc

Yawwwnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## AU_K2500

Slack slack slack slack slack.......getting pretty good at it. 

Morning fellas. Its Friday.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Slack slack slack slack slack.......getting pretty good at it.
> 
> Morning fellas. Its Friday.



It is ??


----------



## tbone75

Hope to get another saw put together today,what brand ?? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It is ??



Seems like Saturday to me?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Seems like Saturday to me?



Only day you can recognize is Sunday cause nothing gets left on your porch.......


----------



## PB

RandyMac said:


> They are friendly chaps, a bit on the rude side.:hmm3grin2orange:



It is like an entire country of those crying, whining, momma boys from the PNW.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Only day you can recognize is Sunday cause nothing gets left on your porch.......



That is a good one ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

My cell phone booster should be here today,just hope this sucker works !


----------



## tbone75

My Husky case splitter tool should be here today also !

Then we need Rob back to work !


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my,,,i dont fel good 

Ol been sick with a bronchial thing,,now my throat starting to itch,etc..
I know i'm going to be doing some couch sitting for a time here soon


----------



## sefh3

Morning everyone.
I'm stihl waiting on my gasket kit for this ol75. It should be here tomorrow. Only thing I didn't find yet is a decompression valve for it. I have one from an 046 but it's different threads and too small. None out there on the bay either.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,,i dont fel good
> 
> Ol been sick with a bronchial thing,,now my throat starting to itch,etc..
> I know i'm going to be doing some couch sitting for a time here soon



Stihlolitos... again. You need to work on more Stihls. Then your body builds resistance too it. Get rid of those Hoskeys it doesn't help.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> My cell phone booster should be here today,just hope this sucker works !



What service are you using for you phone? What kind of booster is it?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My Husky case splitter tool should be here today also !
> 
> Then we need Rob back to work !



He caint,,his back dont work !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,,i dont fel good
> 
> Ol been sick with a bronchial thing,,now my throat starting to itch,etc..
> I know i'm going to be doing some couch sitting for a time here soon



Not good Ron, better take it easy!


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Only day you can recognize is Sunday cause nothing gets left on your porch.......



That's the day when everyone drops off saws to his porch when they are done with church...


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> What service are you using for you phone? What kind of booster is it?



AT&T , think its called a repeater ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He caint,,his back dont work !



He will be back ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> AT&T , think its called a repeater ?



I had them. They were great for a bit then no service at all where I'm at. Now with Sprint. Better but not great for service.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> That's the day when everyone drops off saws to his porch when they are done with church...



Stihl have this MS250 someone dropped off? Been over 2 weeks,no word where it came from yet? It was only flooded ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I had them. They were great for a bit then no service at all where I'm at. Now with Sprint. Better but not great for service.



I can't get service for chit from anyone here.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Morning everyone.
> I'm stihl waiting on my gasket kit for this ol75. It should be here tomorrow. Only thing I didn't find yet is a decompression valve for it. I have one from an 046 but it's different threads and too small. None out there on the bay either.



Can you put a bushing in there and use the smaller one? Wouldn't be the best thing,but may work?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Stihlolitos... again. You need to work on more Stihls. Then your body builds resistance too it. Get rid of those Hoskeys it doesn't help.



Thats it !!

STIHLITOSIS !!!!

brought them oh56 parts in the house and the Ol got it first ! 

need to work on that stuff outside upwind !


----------



## tbone75

I will try to do a link on the splitter.Shouldn't be that hard to make some? With the right tools ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Can you put a bushing in there and use the smaller one? Wouldn't be the best thing,but may work?



I was thinking about that but I don't know the thread pitch and size on the larger plug. It's a course thread and the decompression I have is a fine thread.


----------



## tbone75

Husqvarna Crankcase Splitter Tool Chainsaw Crank Case 266 371 372 268 288 61 | eBay


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I was thinking about that but I don't know the thread pitch and size on the larger plug. It's a course thread and the decompression I have is a fine thread.



Helicoil ?


----------



## tbone75

I need a cylinder cover with the decop hole for a 066,no luck finding one so far?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Husqvarna Crankcase Splitter Tool Chainsaw Crank Case 266 371 372 268 288 61 | eBay



Interesting video 

still need bearing pusher outers and pusher inners.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Husqvarna Crankcase Splitter Tool Chainsaw Crank Case 266 371 372 268 288 61 | eBay



WOW that 's a pretty good deal there. Buy the tool, use it, and return it. Don't see those types of offers out there anymore.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Helicoil ?



I have not found a helicoil that would allow for the different thread types. Course on the outside and fine on the inside.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Interesting video
> 
> still need bearing pusher outers and pusher inners.



Video on there? Not like I could watch it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I have not found a helicoil that would allow for the different thread types. Course on the outside and fine on the inside.



Retap the hole for fine thread? If they make one like that? Need a machinist to plug it,then retap the hole.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> WOW that 's a pretty good deal there. Buy the tool, use it, and return it. Don't see those types of offers out there anymore.



Be OK if I could copy it,then send it back ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have a very stupid cat ! Had the window open about 3" last night.Stupid cat thought he could get out through it I guess? He jumped into the window 3 times before I could grab the idiot ! Bounce off,try it again ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cell phone booster.Wilson Electronics Desktop Cell Phone Signal Booster for Home or Office M | eBay


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> I was thinking about that but I don't know the thread pitch and size on the larger plug. It's a course thread and the decompression I have is a fine thread.



Go to the hardware store. Get the part that the ID fits the OD and the OD fits the ID. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Go to the hardware store. Get the part that the ID fits the OD and the OD fits the ID. ;-))



Hi Rob , how you holding up?


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> Go to the hardware store. Get the part that the ID fits the OD and the OD fits the ID. ;-))



Huh??? Is that like using a helicoil inside a helicoil?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Cell phone booster.Wilson Electronics Desktop Cell Phone Signal Booster for Home or Office M | eBay



Keep us updated on how this works for you.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Be OK if I could copy it,then send it back ! LOL



Why not. He has a 20 day retun policy. It would be half the cost.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Keep us updated on how this works for you.



Going to set it up inside for now,I aint running wires in this weather ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Why not. He has a 20 day retun policy. It would be half the cost.



I will just keep it to make copies. Don't have any way to copy it right now.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Go to the hardware store. Get the part that the ID fits the OD and the OD fits the ID. ;-))



I didn't catch that one? LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I didn't catch that one? LOL



Me either. It must be the cotton candy talking.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Going to set it up inside for now,I aint running wires in this weather ! LOL



I don't blame you. That can wait until spring.


----------



## PB

sefh3 said:


> WOW that 's a pretty good deal there. Buy the tool, use it, and return it. Don't see those types of offers out there anymore.



It is actually not that good of a deal considering the tool is $54+ shipping from Baileys. After you pay return shipping with his loaner you are closer to $45. I guess you may save $20, but to me it isn't worth the hassle. Now if he was offering the same price as Bailey's that would be a different story.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Me either. It must be the cotton candy talking.



That last time I screwed up my back,the doc gave me muscle relaxers,pain pills and steroids all at once ! I lost a whole week ! Stihl don't remember that week? LOL The OL laughed her azz off at me !


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> It is actually not that good of a deal considering the tool is $54+ shipping from Baileys. After you pay return shipping with his loaner you are closer to $45. I guess you may save $20, but to me it isn't worth the hassle. Now if he was offering the same price as Bailey's that would be a different story.



I looked on Bailey's for one? Wonder how I missed it? To late now ! LOL

Maybe I was into the cotton candy that night? LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> That last time I screwed up my back,the doc gave me muscle relaxers,pain pills and steroids all at once ! I lost a whole week ! Stihl don't remember that week? LOL The OL laughed her azz off at me !



I have been there before. A few years ago I had surgury on my nose. Busted it pretty good. The wife laughed for days. The pain pills did wonders on my body.


----------



## tbone75

Time !! .................. To get off my flippy cap and do something ! :hmm3grin2orange:





I hope?


----------



## tbone75

Went parts digging again ! LOL Do I ever need shelves ! The more I move them the more I seem to loose? LOL

Stihl don't know what saw to dig out?

Just membered I need to dig out that 49sp ! Don't think it stayed on top? LOL ........... Thats it ! J-Reds ! Get one of them out ! But what one ? 

Way to crappy out to play in the woods just yet. Not a good idea for me to be standing on ice with a saw ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I didn't catch that one? LOL



Get a bushing

The ID of the bushing fits the OD of the decomp

The OD of the bushing fits the ID of the hole the other decomp went in. 

The threads get finer fast with smaller pipe threads. 

Machinist brain talking. Unconscience at the time. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Get a bushing
> 
> The ID of the bushing fits the OD of the decomp
> 
> The OD of the bushing fits the ID of the hole the other decomp went in.
> 
> The threads get finer fast with smaller pipe threads.
> 
> Machinist brain talking. Unconscience at the time. ;-))



How you doing?


----------



## Stihl 041S

I answered that ID/OD question a while ago..... Forgot to hit submit.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> How you doing?



PT again today. Not too bad. Still can't laydown to sleep. 

Out of the walker. Just can't stand up. 

Hel. It is what it is. 

Hey John !!!!

And you?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> PT again today. Not too bad. Still can't laydown to sleep.
> 
> Out of the walker. Just can't stand up.
> 
> Hel. It is what it is.
> 
> Hey John !!!!
> 
> And you?



Sounds a bit better !
Me,same as yesterday. LOL Taking a lot of breaks.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl trying to decide what saw to play with? That mean I have to many,or not enough? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Just got the case splitter ! Looks heavy duty !


----------



## tbone75

1/4" plate


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Stihl 041S said:


> PT again today. Not too bad. Still can't laydown to sleep.
> 
> Out of the walker. Just can't stand up.
> 
> Hel. It is what it is...



baby steps. glad to hear you're progressing.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jerrycmorrow said:


> baby steps. glad to hear you're progressing.



Many thanks. Usually where I get in trouble.


----------



## Stihl 041S

On the table with the electrodes on the back.


Reading NH newsletter


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> I looked on Bailey's for one? Wonder how I missed it? To late now ! LOL
> 
> Maybe I was into the cotton candy that night? LOL



Bailey's - CRANKCASE SPLITTER

No picture so it can be hard to find.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Bailey's - CRANKCASE SPLITTER
> 
> No picture so it can be hard to find.



Well poop ! LOL Could have saved me a few bucks. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> On the table with the electrodes on the back.
> 
> 
> Reading NH newsletter



That stuff feels good ! The only part of PT that does! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That stuff feels good ! The only part of PT that does! LOL



I second that!!!


----------



## tbone75

Got the cell phone gooser today,now to try and hook it up? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Used a couple of Schoots decals today.
was gonna do a stencil but didnt feel like painting


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Well poop ! LOL Could have saved me a few bucks. LOL



Yep that's where I got mine too.....works super....I have found that they actually make several different sizes. That internet deal is not really to bad with the return if you only had to use it once......but for us saw freeks better to buy.....PB sent that link to Bailey's...without that it's almost impossible to find at bailey's online. 

These splitters work perfectly.....on larger saws the fingers keep the bearings in the case and just push the crank out of both cases after splitting, then just put the case half joint down on a flat surface and drift the bearings out with the proper sized socket. Slick..... For smaller saws you can mak a U out of a large washer that the hole is larger than the dia of the crankshaft. Simply cut straight out from the ID and slip over the crank and postion the fingers against that to push against....then the bearing is left in the case even on small saws. The problem being the fingers are wider than the smaller bearing so the bearing comes out on the crank and then have to be pulled off the crank with a bearing seperator......not a deal killer but simply much easier to tap them out of the case. So actually these Hooski splitters do two things at once.....besides just splitting the cases they also remove both main bearings from the cases and the crankshaft. I was going to build one of the many homemade ones seen on this site.....but for $54.00 it was a no brainer and it does so much more than just seperate the cases...


----------



## dancan

Thot Ron was sick , wuz gonna send a care package 






But I see he's all better now .



roncoinc said:


> Used a couple of Schoots decals today.
> was gonna do a stencil but didnt feel like painting


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas!

Not very chatty today!

Workin Sunday afternoon for easy money. Gonna have to bring meself a project to work on during long cycle times. Prolly bring the crapsman top end with me to start monkeyin with


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Evening fellas!
> 
> Not very chatty today!
> 
> Workin Sunday afternoon for easy money. Gonna have to bring meself a project to work on during long cycle times. Prolly bring the crapsman top end with me to start monkeyin with




So ??


your back is ok now ??


----------



## dancan

A friend of mine had picked up that snowblower that one of my customers gave me , it wasn't what he was expecting when he picked it up since he new it was a freebie .
It wasn't what I was expecting when it showed up .

Here's the machine from Sears .







Mine showed up with the snow clearing stick in the plastic wrapper and all the paper tags are on the gas cap , oil cap , electric start cord etc .... :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

And just as shiny


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> So ??
> 
> 
> your back is ok now ??



No.........but have medications for pain! 

Suffering through it.......

Was hurtin pretty bad today......starting to hurt again.......


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> And just as shiny



I don't see a shiney!


----------



## dancan

Shiney's waiting , it's just a red brick right now .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> A friend of mine had picked up that snowblower that one of my customers gave me , it wasn't what he was expecting when he picked it up since he new it was a freebie .
> It wasn't what I was expecting when it showed up .
> 
> Here's the machine from Sears .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine showed up with the snow clearing stick in the plastic wrapper and all the paper tags are on the gas cap , oil cap , electric start cord etc .... :msp_w00t:



And that moves water good ??


----------



## roncoinc

Went in the swap thread looking for a cable for my husky 395.

logging 22 sent me one.

brand new in the package !!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> And that moves water good ??



No , but it sure makes me look good at the controls LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> No , but it sure makes me look good at the controls LOL



Better than an Orange Kubota.


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> No , but it sure makes me look good at the controls LOL



It moves water just fine Dan! Since snow is water just in a different state of being! DUH!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Better than an Orange Kubota.



Nope .


----------



## tbone75

Looks like Ron is stihl playing with Stihls ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The booster seems to be helping? I am sure it would be better if I got it mounted outside like it says. Just not doing that right now ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Looks like Ron is stihl playing with Stihls ! :hmm3grin2orange:



He hasn't learned his lesson yet! 

He keeps forgetting to wear his PPG so he don't get sick!!


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> A friend of mine had picked up that snowblower that one of my customers gave me , it wasn't what he was expecting when he picked it up since he new it was a freebie .
> It wasn't what I was expecting when it showed up .
> 
> Here's the machine from Sears .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine showed up with the snow clearing stick in the plastic wrapper and all the paper tags are on the gas cap , oil cap , electric start cord etc .... :msp_w00t:



What in the world is that cattle prod looking thing above the auger below the chute?


----------



## tbone75

Its been a Stihl of a day ! Traded for another 028 Super and bought a 660 Stihl ! LOL That makes 3 - 066s and one 660 !


----------



## dancan

Snow and ice tool , comes with new machines , used to unblock the auger/shoot .


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> What in the world is that cattle prod looking thing above the auger below the chute?



That would be a Auntie Dan prod ! LOL His wife has to use it sometimes! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

sefh3 said:


> What in the world is that cattle prod looking thing above the auger below the chute?



It's the stick to beat Dan with when he ain't workin hard enough!





It's for removing snow and ice from in and around the auger and chute!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its been a Stihl of a day ! Traded for another 028 Super and bought a 660 Stihl ! LOL That makes 3 - 066s and one 660 !



Yup,...you is a "whording".


----------



## sefh3

Got the 075 tore down today. Went to JB weld the crack in the bar stud, a light bulb click and I remembered I had another case from a TS760. It didn't have the manual oiler but this one did. Rock ON!!!! It has an ear broke off where the muffler connects but that 's not an issue. Cleaned her up and now waiting for the gasket set to get here. It's 40 miles away from me at the post office. Maybe tomorrow it will show up here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Snow and ice tool , comes with new machines , used to unblock the auger/shoot .



Good for separating ball joints.


----------



## sefh3

I did have a blonde moment today. I drilled the hole out for the decompression valve and I drilled another hole so 3 bolts mount the handle to cylinder head. I couldn't get a good straight line with the bigger bit so I flipped the handle over. I then began to drill the hole and it was the wrong one. One needed to be 5/8 and the other 6mm. I used a 6mm pilot on both holes. Now it has two big holes instead of one big and one small. Oh well, I'll find something to fill it in with.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup,...you is a "whording".



I didn't mean to ! Just happen ! Darn near as nice of 028 as the one that went your way. LOL Just missing a few parts and a scored P&C. LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good for separating ball joints.



I've seen a few over the years that only required a plastic tool to separate them LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I did have a blonde moment today. I drilled the hole out for the decompression valve and I drilled another hole so 3 bolts mount the handle to cylinder head. I couldn't get a good straight line with the bigger bit so I flipped the handle over. I then began to drill the hole and it was the wrong one. One needed to be 5/8 and the other 6mm. I used a 6mm pilot on both holes. Now it has two big holes instead of one big and one small. Oh well, I'll find something to fill it in with.



Oops ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I've seen a few over the years that only required a plastic tool to separate them LOL



Heck,..I have seen some come apart without a tool!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I didn't mean to ! Just happen ! Darn near as nice of 028 as the one that went your way. LOL Just missing a few parts and a scored P&C. LOL



I still have that one, have never started that one, has its own case. I let a friend talk me out of the other New one I had, it wasn`t a Super, just a regular 028 brandy new. Got paid a pretty cent for it to.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I still have that one, have never started that one, has its own case. I let a friend talk me out of the other New one I had, it wasn`t a Super, just a regular 028 brandy new. Got paid a pretty cent for it to.



A few nice parts,this one could look almost as good. Maybe i can open this one up a little?

I didn't think you would let go of that one ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heck,..I have seen some come apart without a tool!



Yep had that happen on a ranger I had. Bang joint broke off flush with the spindle. Nut still on it. That wasn't fun trying to get the bolt out either.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A few nice parts,this one could look almost as good. Maybe i can open this one up a little?
> 
> I didn't think you would let go of that one ! LOL



Its special",..I have plenty of others to use and sell, my special saws each get a Stihl case.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> The booster seems to be helping? I am sure it would be better if I got it mounted outside like it says. Just not doing that right now ! LOL



Are you running your internet through your phone or dial up stihl? I was wondering if that booster helped on signal strength with the modem of the phone or just signal for the phone?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its special",..I have plenty of others to use and sell, my special saws each get a Stihl case.



I have couple of them kind of saws. LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Are you running your internet through your phone or dial up stihl? I was wondering if that booster helped on signal strength with the modem of the phone or just signal for the phone?



Stihl on Slug Web ! LOL The booster only helps with the cell phone.

Now that I have,it tells in the back of the book I can add a better booster to this one. I will wait and see how this works after its mounted outside.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have couple of them kind of saws. LOL



I got to stop finding and piling those kinds of saws up....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got to stop finding and piling those kinds of saws up....LOL



I need to stop finding any saws ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> i need to stop finding any saws ! :hmm3grin2orange:



i hear ya!


----------



## tbone75

I gots to lat down for a bit ! Be back in a bit ! LOL

You bunch of SLACKERS could pick up some SLACK ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I gots to lat down for a bit ! Be back in a bit ! LOL
> 
> You bunch of SLACKERS could pick up some SLACK ! :hmm3grin2orange:



If its decent temps tomorrow I will be running some saws again.


----------



## farrell

Well gonna have to buy a cap for the truck so when the pups get big they got a place ride!

That will cut into the new saw fund:msp_mad:

All this talk of saws.........think I may have to fire up mine tomorrow just to hear them and smell 2cycle!:msp_smile:


----------



## sefh3

Evening Adam.
How are those pups doing? How are they doing with youngen.


----------



## farrell

sefh3 said:


> Evening Adam.
> How are those pups doing? How are they doing with youngen.



Oh being puppies! They all rough house! But overall it's pretty good!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Good you can work Adam. 

Do what the doc says.


----------



## farrell

Hey rob!

Hadnt talked to my doc yet

Hurtin bad tonight tho

Pain runnin down into my hip and leg and back hurts pretty bad

How you holdin up?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Walkin farther. Knee pain is the biggest problem. 

You'll mend quick. 

I can imagine all three pups on high sillyness


----------



## little possum

boat ride! slackers...


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> boat ride! slackers...



No boating up here, all the water has gone solid.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too early for all the Slackkkeerrrsss, guess theys all ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZ.!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Zach. 
Hey Jerry. 

Hope all is well


----------



## tbone75

Where is all the slackers ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Where is all the slackers ?



Slacker checking in.


----------



## dancan

Skaker here , did I miss my turn ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Skaker here , did I miss my turn ?



Your the big SLACKER today ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Skaker here , did I miss my turn ?



Yep you sure did. Jerry got ya this morning. Time to go back to bed a try it tomorrow.


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
Waiting for the mailman for parts today.
What's on everyone's agenda for today?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Morning all,
> Waiting for the mailman for parts today.
> What's on everyone's agenda for today?



Hope I can get up out of this chair ! Been a couple real bad days? Rob stihl has the crown ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Naw...I'm being a zzzlacker today......but that'll change soon.....firewood detail again today...getting low on cookstove wood. Have about a cord all fit and split and covered just need to forward it to the truck with the tractor, haul home and stack in the cellar..

Latest 910 parts saw came in Thurs...got to unbox that yesterday....good stuff....not needing much to start the build..just time...saw came a disassembled in a box....no packing what-so-ever...just a box of Jonsereds.....not a heavy duty box either.....and not taped up all that great.....but nothing broken or missing....unbelievable...


----------



## sefh3

Cantdog said:


> Naw...I'm being a zzzlacker today......but that'll change soon.....firewood detail again today...getting low on cookstove wood. Have about a cord all fit and split and covered just need to forward it to the truck with the tractor, haul home and stack in the cellar..
> 
> Latest 910 parts saw came in Thurs...got to unbox that yesterday....good stuff....not needing much to start the build..just time...saw came a disassembled in a box....no packing what-so-ever...just a box of Jonsereds.....not a heavy duty box either.....and not taped up all that great.....but nothing broken or missing....unbelievable...



Morning Robin,
I have had parts come like that and not be broke and I have had parts come all bubble wrap together and be damamged. It all depends on the carrier I guess.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Hope I can get up out of this chair ! Been a couple real bad days? Rob stihl has the crown ! LOL



Morning John,
I bet it has been. With this cold weather it takes a toll on the muscles and bones.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Naw...I'm being a zzzlacker today......but that'll change soon.....firewood detail again today...getting low on cookstove wood. Have about a cord all fit and split and covered just need to forward it to the truck with the tractor, haul home and stack in the cellar..
> 
> Latest 910 parts saw came in Thurs...got to unbox that yesterday....good stuff....not needing much to start the build..just time...saw came a disassembled in a box....no packing what-so-ever...just a box of Jonsereds.....not a heavy duty box either.....and not taped up all that great.....but nothing broken or missing....unbelievable...



Amazing its not all busted to hell !


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Morning all,
> Waiting for the mailman for parts today.
> What's on everyone's agenda for today?



Nothing in the brain. Have my nephew drive. Grocery run. 

Then pictures of saws to send out and look for a pristine bar for an old Stihl. 

Teach my nephew to make leg-o-lamb and German potato salad and Syracuse Salt Potatoes. 

Going to try to learn a cad system Sparky told me about. 

Thanks Mark!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Morning John,
> I bet it has been. With this cold weather it takes a toll on the muscles and bones.



Last night and this morning is the worst I have been in a long while? Chance of rain or snow today.

The OL wants to hit the pawn shops today ! LOL Not likely I will find any saws,almost hope I don't ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Nothing in the brain. Have my nephew drive. Grocery run.
> 
> Then pictures of saws to send out and look for a pristine bar for an old Stihl.
> 
> Teach my nephew to make leg-o-lamb and German potato salad and Syracuse Salt Potatoes.
> 
> Going to try to learn a cad system Sparky told me about.
> 
> Thanks Mark!!



Lamb ! Never again ! Tried burgers and chops,tasted good,at first! The rest of the day was YUK ! Burped that chit for the next 6 hrs. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> Morning Robin,
> I have had parts come like that and not be broke and I have had parts come all bubble wrap together and be damamged. It all depends on the carrier I guess.



Yeah and this was the USPS.....so go figger....like you said, I've.. had some come with skads of packing and taped excessively...but pounded flat.....with a trail of nuts, bolts and other small parts drizzling out a hole in the corner.........


----------



## sefh3

I'm in need of a hand held temperature gun. Do you guys have one and if so what is a good brand. I don't need a $1000 unit just something to test engine temps for this rc truck. I see a ton listed on the bay but most are all made in China.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I'm in need of a hand held temperature gun. Do you guys have one and if so what is a good brand. I don't need a $1000 unit just something to test engine temps for this rc truck. I see a ton listed on the bay but most are all made in China.



I have looked a few,but never bought one yet. No idea what to get? Not something I need that much.


----------



## Cantdog

I have been using the Raytek MiniTemp....had it 5-6 yrs works great...point and shoot. Can't remember the price....not alot.... maybe $90.00


----------



## Cantdog

Oh yeah forgot to mention...says "Made in China" on the bottom.....dunno it works...everytime....


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Last night and this morning is the worst I have been in a long while? Chance of rain or snow today.
> 
> The OL wants to hit the pawn shops today ! LOL Not likely I will find any saws,almost hope I don't ! LOL



Signal device/cannon , keep your eyes open for one of them , I need to surprise the neighbour hoods .


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Nothing in the brain. Have my nephew drive. Grocery run.
> 
> Then pictures of saws to send out and look for a pristine bar for an old Stihl.
> 
> Teach my nephew to make leg-o-lamb and German potato salad and Syracuse Salt Potatoes.
> 
> Going to try to learn a cad system Sparky told me about.
> 
> Thanks Mark!!



Its pretty rudimentary....if it doesn't work for you I'm sure I can still get a free student trial version of AutoCAD for ya.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Signal device/cannon , keep your eyes open for one of them , I need to surprise the neighbour hoods .



Be better to make your own ! LOL Load it with black powder,tamp it down with a piece of bread.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I have looked a few,but never bought one yet. No idea what to get? Not something I need that much.



It could be useful for saws too. Keep on eye on the head temps. Too hot would mean it's leaning out. Just don't know what that reading should be. Usefull when milling.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> I'm in need of a hand held temperature gun. Do you guys have one and if so what is a good brand. I don't need a $1000 unit just something to test engine temps for this rc truck. I see a ton listed on the bay but most are all made in China.



There are tons of ways to tune without a temp gun. Like saws a lot is in the sound, if its reaching the top end of its RPM range and cleaning out from rough grummble to that high pitch scream. Also you can drop a small drop of liquid on the head. If it boils off quicker than a second or two your too hot.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Naw...I'm being a zzzlacker today......but that'll change soon.....firewood detail again today...getting low on cookstove wood. Have about a cord all fit and split and covered just need to forward it to the truck with the tractor, haul home and stack in the cellar..
> 
> Latest 910 parts saw came in Thurs...got to unbox that yesterday....good stuff....not needing much to start the build..just time...saw came a disassembled in a box....no packing what-so-ever...just a box of Jonsereds.....not a heavy duty box either.....and not taped up all that great.....but nothing broken or missing....unbelievable...



Was that the 'mystery' parts saw on ebay that looked like it took a grenade to save its buddies?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I have looked a few,but never bought one yet. No idea what to get? Not something I need that much.



Like a lot of things...once you have one you'll find many more uses for it than you think..When I first got mine was checking ex port/head temps on my Harley on different outside temp days.....found an interesting fact.......made no difference in head temps from a 90 degree day to a 40 degree day, when riding the same distances/speeds. So my conclusions are that air cooling is much more effective than I previously thought and outside air temp has little to do with how hot the engine runs on a given day. (At road speed)


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Was that the 'mystery' parts saw on ebay that looked like it took a grenade to save its buddies?




LOL!! Yep That's th one.......was you the guy that told him it was a 910 and not a 920??? LOL!!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Be better to make your own ! LOL Load it with black powder,tamp it down with a piece of bread.



Get me some plans that work , I've got 2lbs of FG LOL


----------



## PB

Morning everyone. "Slept" in this morning. The more pregnant my wife gets the less sleep I get. Probably good preparation for the little one when it comes out.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Yep That's th one.......was you the guy that told him it was a 910 and not a 920??? LOL!!!!



Nope, I like to keep the prices low for fellow Jonsered addicts.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Lamb ! Never again ! Tried burgers and chops,tasted good,at first! The rest of the day was YUK ! Burped that chit for the next 6 hrs. LOL



Yeah. There is lamb. And there is good lamb. 

Half venison half lamb works great


----------



## PB

dancan said:


> Get me some plans that work , I've got 2lbs of FG LOL



Child's play boys.  Get yourself some diesel fuel, ammonium nitrate..........I hear helicopters.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> There are tons of ways to tune without a temp gun. Like saws a lot is in the sound, if its reaching the top end of its RPM range and cleaning out from rough grummble to that high pitch scream. Also you can drop a small drop of liquid on the head. If it boils off quicker than a second or two your too hot.



Yeah I know how to tune them but I'm worried about running them when it's 17* outside and 3" of snow. Don't want to cook the thing just yet having too much fun with it.


----------



## sefh3

PB said:


> Morning everyone. "Slept" in this morning. The more pregnant my wife gets the less sleep I get. Probably good preparation for the little one when it comes out.



Forget about sleeping for the first year once that happens. Then when they sleep all through the night, they manage to find their way into your bed.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Child's play boys.  Get yourself some diesel fuel, ammonium nitrate..........I hear helicopters.



Just a LITTLE noise will be fine ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. There is lamb. And there is good lamb.
> 
> Half venison half lamb works great



I will stick to beef ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Yeah I know how to tune them but I'm worried about running them when it's 17* outside and 3" of snow. Don't want to cook the thing just yet having too much fun with it.



Oh OK, that makes sense. New egg has some. McMaster has a Bunch, lowed has a "general" branded one......probably chinky. But a good price.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I will stick to beef ! LOL



I agree. Never really cared for the taste of lamb either.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I will stick to beef ! LOL



Great. All the more for me. ;-))


----------



## sefh3

PB said:


> Child's play boys.  Get yourself some diesel fuel, ammonium nitrate..........I hear helicopters.



We don't need to give Dan anymore ideas. He'll get himself in trouble and Jerry will have to come bail him out.


----------



## sefh3

PAPA Smurf must stihl be fighting with those pillows and blankets.
Either that or he's to comfy with those Stihl jammies on with pink bunny slippers.


----------



## PB

sefh3 said:


> We don't need to give Dan anymore ideas. He'll get himself in trouble and Jerry will have to come bail him out.



So I probably shouldn't talk about oxy/acetylene and wood chuck holes then.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> So I probably shouldn't talk about oxy/acetylene and wood chuck holes then.



That does work,almost to well ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Opened a photobucket account so now I'm trying to post pic here with it.


----------



## sefh3

John,
I think I can help you with your picture posting to embed them if you want.


----------



## sefh3

PB said:


> So I probably shouldn't talk about oxy/acetylene and wood chuck holes then.



No Dan doesn't do well with holes.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John,
> I think I can help you with your picture posting to embed them if you want.



Sure thing ! Thanks !


----------



## PB

sefh3 said:


> Opened a photobucket account so now I'm trying to post pic here with it.



You might want to report your account to Photobucket. It looks like it has a creamsicle virus.


----------



## AU_K2500

Scott, second row, far left.......what is that? Gear drive?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Opened a photobucket account so now I'm trying to post pic here with it.



Your gonna make Ron sick...er ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> Lamb ! Never again ! Tried burgers and chops,tasted good,at first! The rest of the day was YUK ! Burped that chit for the next 6 hrs. LOL



Repped !
Lamb can be very delicious, and it's very good for you. As of late I've switched to longhorn beef. Both are very healthy foods for heart patients like me.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

PB said:


> Child's play boys.  Get yourself some diesel fuel, ammonium nitrate..........I hear helicopters.



No experience with that combo but ammonium nitrate and ...... well , lets just say I do know about ammonium nitrate LOL


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Scott, second row, far left.......what is that? Gear drive?



Nope no gear drive. It's an 056 with an 020av in front of it.


----------



## AU_K2500

Sagetown said:


> Repped !
> Lamb can be very delicious, and it's very good for you. As of late I've switched to longhorn beef. Both are very healthy foods for heart patients like me.:hmm3grin2orange:



Hey sage, good to see ya around.


----------



## tbone75

Sagetown said:


> Repped !
> Lamb can be very delicious, and it's very good for you. As of late I've switched to longhorn beef. Both are very healthy foods for heart patients like me.:hmm3grin2orange:



Give me some Buffalo ! Better than beef !

Repped right back ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another Christmas parcel just made it here, posted on the 3rd of December on the big island of Hawaii it took quite a beating getting here...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

CHIEF PARCEL INSPECTOR ON DUTY,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan has met the Chief Parcel Inspector.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sagetown said:


> Repped !
> Lamb can be very delicious, and it's very good for you. As of late I've switched to longhorn beef. Both are very healthy foods for heart patients like me.:hmm3grin2orange:



Thanks for dropping by, I would return some rep but the site won`t let me just yet, the spread it around syndrome is in force...:msp_mad:


----------



## dancan

If you leave him alone with that package , I'm sure he'll get it open for you , you know , that curiosity thing LOL


----------



## sefh3

John
Check your email.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> If you leave him alone with that package , I'm sure he'll get it open for you , you know , that curiosity thing LOL



LOL,..He had it open before I could get these photo`s loaded and made off with a small packet of something.....:msp_unsure:


----------



## sefh3

They seem to know how to open these packages. One of mine is declawed and he tries like heck to open them. The other isn't declawed and opens them with no problems.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan has met the Chief Parcel Inspector.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Did he bite Dan ! LOL Dang thing is HUGE and stihl growing ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..He had it open before I could get these photo`s loaded and made off with a small packet of something.....:msp_unsure:



I hope you remember what you got.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> They seem to know how to open these packages. One of mine is declawed and he tries like heck to open them. The other isn't declawed and opens them with no problems.



He still has his claws and teeth, he rips cardboard boxes to shreds just for fun.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Did he bite Dan ! LOL Dang thing is HUGE and stihl growing ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Not too hard....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I hope you remember what you got.



I had no idea what was in the box, it was supposed to be a surprise.


----------



## sachsmo

Here's our Coon,


little guy;







How you see him most of the time now;






All 20+ pounds of clown.







Please forgive the gas fireplace, you know what they say, if Momma is happy, everybody is happy.

i gots me a dragon out in the shed,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Here's our Coon,
> 
> 
> little guy;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you see him most of the time now;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 20+ pounds of clown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive the gas fireplace, you know what they say, if Momma is happy, everybody is happy.
> 
> i gots me a dragon out in the shed,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



Very nice MC. he looks full grown and very content. Our`s is still growing and putting on weight, vet says he will make 20 lbs easy when fully filled out. He is between 15-17lbs and just experienced his first Christmas, the tree took a beating....LOL
Forgot to say, heat is heat,I would rather be warm than cold, I am lucky cause the Mrs lets me keep my air tight woodstove so far.


----------



## sachsmo

Funny how their meow sure doesn't match their size eh?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Funny how their meow sure doesn't match their size eh?



Ours is very placid, is quiet for the most part but will converse a bit when he is looking for one of us or wants something, not very loud at all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just completed overhauling an old Tillotson HL 129A , I don`t get to do many of them anymore but it brought back a lot of good memories. First carb I put through the new USC and it really cleaned up nice.


----------



## tbone75

You guys talking about no packing !

Just got the 066 from up North,not one speck of packing in the box ! And nothing broke? How can USPS do that? Then break something packed real good !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys talking about no packing !
> 
> Just got the 066 from up North,not one speck of packing in the box ! And nothing broke? How can USPS do that? Then break something packed real good !



No rhyme or reason, some come through unscathed while others leave a trail of broken bits behind. I have had more chainsaw bars lost than any other types of damage, they have to be wrapped so heavily to keep them from coming out of their packaging. I once had four bars mailed out at one time, I got the four cardboard bar sheaths, not one bar . Seller just laid all four bars together in their factory cardboard sheaths and wrapped a band of tape around them about 4 " in from both ends, tossed them in the mail and you know what happens...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No rhyme or reason, some come through unscathed while others leave a trail of broken bits behind. I have had more chainsaw bars lost than any other types of damage, they have to be wrapped so heavily to keep them from coming out of their packaging. I once had four bars mailed out at one time, I got the four cardboard bar sheaths, not one bar . Seller just laid all four bars together in their factory cardboard sheaths and wrapped a band of tape around them about 4 " in from both ends, tossed them in the mail and you know what happens...LOL



I have lost a few bars,thy just throw them in the box and thats it. Put something over the ends helps.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have lost a few bars,thy just throw them in the box and thats it. Put something over the ends helps.



I inform each and every one shipping me a bar how to do it right, only a few listen....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I inform each and every one shipping me a bar how to do it right, only a few listen....



The last one that was lost,the guy on flea bay replaced it ! It was for a Poulan 335,that I haven't put together yet? Have all the parts? LOL Just needs cleaned up and put together.


----------



## tbone75

Someone needs to go poke Ron with a stick.Don't want to get to close,could be sick?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The last one that was lost,the guy on flea bay replaced it ! It was for a Poulan 335,that I haven't put together yet? Have all the parts? LOL Just needs cleaned up and put together.



Just like a lot of the other saws you have whorded away...LOL
What type of bar came with that yeller saw, was it the one in the pict of the saw that he had up in the ad?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just like a lot of the other saws you have whorded away...LOL
> What type of bar came with that yeller saw, was it the one in the pict of the saw that he had up in the ad?



I will have to go unwrap it to find out? LOL BRB !


----------



## tbone75

Brand new Partner B&C 18" 

If I try it out,that B&C won't be on it !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just like a lot of the other saws you have whorded away...LOL
> What type of bar came with that yeller saw, was it the one in the pict of the saw that he had up in the ad?



I admit I have been Whording a few ! :hmm3grin2orange:


Where is JimBob ? After the 4th big Stihl,bet I could make him cry ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Brand new Partner B&C 18"
> 
> If I try it out,that B&C won't be on it !! LOL



No worries, that is just a cheap bar.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No worries, that is just a cheap bar.



Maybe , but its purdy. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I didn't take the OL to the pawn shops this morning,just couldn't get going. So now its time for the 3rd pill of the day,I will take her out to eat. LOL
After my saw whording,got to keep her happy ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

You guys have fun,the OL says we gots to go NOW !


----------



## roncoinc

Almost 4 pm,,drag my azz outta bed 

stihlitosis is no joke !!

20 hours of suffering !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Almost 4 pm,,drag my azz outta bed
> 
> stihlitosis is no joke !!
> 
> 20 hours of suffering !!



Well, you is still alive..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta go for a bit but will be back.


----------



## Cantdog

Home for the evening.....Ol and I forwarded, trucked and put in a half cord of 12" wood split to 2X2-2X4"........lot of handling..tiny wood many pieces.....last a long time though..5-6 wks..
Also put up another half cord of reg 16"......puts the total stacked under cover so far at 3 full cord.....about 4 more to go...it's all fit and stacked just needs to be split and brought out of the woods......Ice roads real nice...working good way smoother than the land surface under....


----------



## dancan

Never tell your wife she can't drive a shopping cart while in a grocery store and it sucks to get your azz drug to a craft store packed with a bunch of women with grocery carts .......


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> never tell your wife she can't drive a shopping cart while in a grocery store and it sucks to get your azz drug to a craft store packed with a bunch of women with grocery carts .......




oh no you didn`t??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Home for the evening.....Ol and I forwarded, trucked and put in a half cord of 12" wood split to 2X2-2X4"........lot of handling..tiny wood many pieces.....last a long time though..5-6 wks..
> Also put up another half cord of reg 16"......puts the total stacked under cover so far at 3 full cord.....about 4 more to go...it's all fit and stacked just needs to be split and brought out of the woods......Ice roads real nice...working good way smoother than the land surface under....



Ice road truckin!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another snowblower up an running, just a headgasket, drain and clean the carb ,new flat O ring, new drive belts,adjust tension. Away it goes,..bye bye....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Never tell your wife she can't drive a shopping cart while in a grocery store and it sucks to get your azz drug to a craft store packed with a bunch of women with grocery carts .......



Personal Hell??....LOL!!


----------



## dancan

So , the lesson is that it doesn't always pay to say the truth even when you know you're right .
On the good side , I bought a quart of Chimay and found some Devil's Cut


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> So , the lesson is that it doesn't always pay to say the truth even when you know you're right .
> On the good side , I bought a quart of Chimay and found some Devil's Cut



More married words were never spoken........by any man....ever.....

On the good side.....everything has a cost.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Dan got in trouble !


----------



## RandyMac

Got a bit of rain today, nothing much to it.


----------



## tbone75

Took the OL to Ruby Tuesdays,we both had steak and lobster ! Steak was great,Lobster "SUCKED" !!!! That my first try at it. And could very well be my last ! Nothing but tasteless rubber !! OL didn't like it either,she had it somewhere before and liked it. Red Lobster she thinks? 60.00 for half a good dinner. LOL


----------



## dancan

Randy , thanks for the tip on the Devil's Cut


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Got a bit of rain today, nothing much to it.



Spitting snow here now. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Took the OL to Ruby Tuesdays,we both had steak and lobster ! Steak was great,Lobster "SUCKED" !!!! That my first try at it. And could very well be my last ! Nothing but tasteless rubber !! OL didn't like it either,she had it somewhere before and liked it. Red Lobster she thinks? 60.00 for half a good dinner. LOL



Spend the 10.00$$ a pound and buy it live , cook it yourself , ask Ron , Robin , Rob#1 , Jerry !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Spend the 10.00$$ a pound and buy it live , cook it yourself , ask Ron , Robin , Rob#1 , Jerry !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I get mine right out of the salt water, most times before the boat docks, best lobster there is comes from cold Atlantic water.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Spend the 10.00$$ a pound and buy it live , cook it yourself , ask Ron , Robin , Rob#1 , Jerry !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Think I will just pass ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

60 bucks to keep her happy for while is cheap !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to run off again for a bit, BBL.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Think I will just pass ! LOL




John How was the lobster prepared?? Did you have to pick it from the shell?? Or was it just tails???......

Place like that just as likely to have African lobster...just tails...no claws...like chewing on a inner tube......


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> Randy , thanks for the tip on the Devil's Cut



Glad you liked it.

Tried this on New Year's Eve.

Crystalhead







not a big fan of vodka, this was good.


----------



## dancan

Next on the list Randy .

[video=youtube_share;SKqjIv91Zx8]http://youtu.be/SKqjIv91Zx8[/video]

Sorry John


----------



## dancan

Oh , it's a East Coast Atlantic Canada Maritime product !!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Oh , it's a East Coast Atlantic Canada Maritime product !!!




LOL!!! So's Screech!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey ! This Devil's Cut is nice !!!! ...............Hey ! I don't like the way yur smilin' at me .....Ya wanta go !!!! LOL


----------



## PB

dancan said:


> Spend the 10.00$$ a pound and buy it live , cook it yourself , ask Ron , Robin , Rob#1 , Jerry !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That must be in Canadian $$. About half that over here.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!! So's Screech!!!!



But rum get's me in trouble , he wants to steer .....


----------



## PB

Well, just found out that I may not be getting paid this June, July, and August. That is a kick in the balls that I was not expecting. Stress level just went through the roof. New baby, house, utilities, etc.........

Applying for a job down Robin's way at a biotech company. Hope that will come through, if not it will be the Home Depot or some other place to hold me over until Sept.


----------



## dancan

PB said:


> That must be in Canadian $$. About half that over here.



Nah , they want 5.00 here , Jehon wus 'plainin bout 10 bucks the udder week .


----------



## dancan

PB said:


> Well, just found out that I may not be getting paid this June, July, and August. That is a kick in the balls that I was not expecting. Stress level just went through the roof. New baby, house, utilities, etc.........
> 
> Applying for a job down Robin's way at a biotech company. Hope that will come through, if not it will be the Home Depot or some other place to hold me over until Sept.



Ouch !


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Well, just found out that I may not be getting paid this June, July, and August. That is a kick in the balls that I was not expecting. Stress level just went through the roof. New baby, house, utilities, etc.........
> 
> Applying for a job down Robin's way at a biotech company. Hope that will come through, if not it will be the Home Depot or some other place to hold me over until Sept.






That's a bummer Lee!!! Hope you get that Biotech job.....MDI?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> But rum get's me in trouble , he wants to steer .....




LOL And you think ol' Crystal Head won't want to drive too.... once you get down to about his nostrils!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John How was the lobster prepared?? Did you have to pick it from the shell?? Or was it just tails???......
> 
> Place like that just as likely to have African lobster...just tails...no claws...like chewing on a inner tube......



You guessed it ! NASTY CHIT !


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> That's a bummer Lee!!! Hope you get that Biotech job.....MDI?



Actually 2 down your way. MDIBL and Bar Harbor Biotech in Trenton. I need to see what Jax has open.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> LOL And you think ol' Crystal Head won't want to drive too.... once you get down to about his nostrils!!!



Nah , not the same and you know it LOL
Even this Devil's Cut don't want to pilot cause it knows that Stihl's are #1 the rest only wish ......


----------



## tbone75

Sure a lot of booze flowing in here tonight ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nah , not the same and you know it LOL
> Even this Devil's Cut don't want to pilot cause it knows that Stihl's are #1 the rest only wish ......



That chit makes you silly ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Nah , not the same and you know it LOL
> Even this Devil's Cut don't want to pilot cause it knows that Stihl's are #1 the rest only wish ......


.....
So where are you and the devil heded tonight??? You're have delusions already...again.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Actually 2 down your way. MDIBL and Bar Harbor Biotech in Trenton. I need to see what Jax has open.



Good luck...seems like you should be able to find work at one of those!! Lot of folks work at Jax.....


----------



## dancan

Nah , pretty sure it makes sense to me , better than Kotten Kandy fuzzyness .................


----------



## dancan

No elusioms , I k noww beter .


----------



## dancan

I wuz at Rona da udder day , thay gots PullinPras Sumthin's a sale fur 2fiddy , an Hatcheez fur 2fiddy , Wut won gets ???


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No elusioms , I k noww beter .



Sure ya do :msp_rolleyes:

Knew better than to run in the woods too ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

OOps , I kleen tat mmorahhh


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> OOps , I kleen tat mmorahhh



:msp_confused: You need :help: !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting a bit colder out there since the sun went down but nice n warm in here with the wood fire burning nicely. Going through a good bit of wood this season, hope to clean out all of the wood in my woodhouse.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys, still playing catch up after a week of being sick. Still not 100% but a heck of a lot better. Think I am switching over to Ron's way of doing snow removal. What I would like to know is how do I go about taking a plow and frame that was hooked onto to Toyota Tundra and put it on my Chevy 1500HD? Any of you guys do something like this before? A buddy of mine gave me a real nice composite plow that came of of a Tundra he has. He isn't going to use the plow so he gave it to me. I have no experience putting plows on or any of that, always used snow blowers and tractors. Tired of snow blowers and tractors right about now.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello guys, still playing catch up after a week of being sick. Still not 100% but a heck of a lot better. Think I am switching over to Ron's way of doing snow removal. What I would like to know is how do I go about taking a plow and frame that was hooked onto to Toyota Tundra and put it on my Chevy 1500HD? Any of you guys do something like this before? A buddy of mine gave me a real nice composite plow that came of of a Tundra he has. He isn't going to use the plow so he gave it to me. I have no experience putting plows on or any of that, always used snow blowers and tractors. Tired of snow blowers and tractors right about now.



Your the one that got Ron sick ! Now he has it ! LOL

My FIL has a heat and A/C on his tractor,with a big snow blower. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Getting a bit colder out there since the sun went down but nice n warm in here with the wood fire burning nicely. Going through a good bit of wood this season, hope to clean out all of the wood in my woodhouse.



Getting cold tonight here too,but not as bad as it has been.Only down to 20 tonight. LOL


----------



## dancan

No Rhan , no Sphakee , wherezz Rhabb , Rhabb#2 ????

Werzz det too ??????


----------



## jimdad07

Hope Ron gets better, this bug has been a nasty one, bout the worst I have ever had. I gets colds but never sick like that.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hope Ron gets better, this bug has been a nasty one, bout the worst I have ever had. I gets colds but never sick like that.



Make you feel better when you seen my 066 count now?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Make you feel better when you seen my 066 count now?



That only makes me green with saw envy, you have come a long ways with your collection. Really getting some nice stuff now, I'll have to take some pointers from you now.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That only makes me green with saw envy, you have come a long ways with your collection. Really getting some nice stuff now, I'll have to take some pointers from you now.



Guess I should have said 066s & 660. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Guess I should have said 066s & 660. LOL



Changing your name to Richard Head....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> No Rhan , no Sphakee , wherezz Rhabb , Rhabb#2 ????
> 
> Werzz det too ??????



Jeezz , nhat sure waaat thaht meenz ???
HI'm gannah ed ..............


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hello guys, still playing catch up after a week of being sick. Still not 100% but a heck of a lot better. Think I am switching over to Ron's way of doing snow removal. What I would like to know is how do I go about taking a plow and frame that was hooked onto to Toyota Tundra and put it on my Chevy 1500HD? Any of you guys do something like this before? A buddy of mine gave me a real nice composite plow that came of of a Tundra he has. He isn't going to use the plow so he gave it to me. I have no experience putting plows on or any of that, always used snow blowers and tractors. Tired of snow blowers and tractors right about now.



Plenty of fabbing and welding, all the connection points would have to be made up even to go between different years of the same make of trucks. Electric hydraulic is easier than the older straight hydraulic pump and hoses.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Changing your name to Richard Head....:msp_sneaky:



Up to 3- 066s and one 660 I got yesterday ! Its even complete !


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Plenty of fabbing and welding, all the connection points would have to be made up even to go between different years of the same make of trucks. Electric hydraulic is easier than the older straight hydraulic pump and hoses.



I have to pick it up this week, I'll see what I am dealing with when I get all the pieces together but I think I might be picking your brain if you don't mind.


----------



## tbone75

660 for the 9010 ?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> 660 for the 9010 ?



Richard is hitting his crack pipe again...maybe go over the 90cc mark and we might talk, and I say might.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have to pick it up this week, I'll see what I am dealing with when I get all the pieces together but I think I might be picking your brain if you don't mind.



The most intensive part is making up the sub frame mounting assembly. If you could find one already made up for your make and model run of truck then adapting the plow frame to the mount is much easier.


----------



## jimdad07

jimdad07 said:


> Richard is hitting his crack pipe again...maybe go over the 90cc mark and we might talk, and I say might.



On second thought...no frickin way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 660 for the 9010 ?



090 AV, 137cc with a brandy new P&C, 60" AND 48" BARS, 100' OF 404 Stihl chisel chain.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> On second thought...no frickin way.



Can't blame ya !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Can't blame ya !



I really like that saw, now that I have one that is not dysfunctional that is. I like running that one and they are pretty hard to find. One does go up for sale on here every now and then though.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I really like that saw, now that I have one that is not dysfunctional that is. I like running that one and they are pretty hard to find. One does go up for sale on here every now and then though.



Seen a few of them here and flea bay.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Seen a few of them here and flea bay.



I think they will hang with any of the 90cc saws out there. I know they will with a 660.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> The most intensive part is making up the sub frame mounting assembly. If you could find one already made up for your make and model run of truck then adapting the plow frame to the mount is much easier.



Boy I second that!!!! Connecting truck mount to plow is the best way. 

What year and make again. Got a friend whose dad has a junkyard. 

Hi everyone. 

High Dan......


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Boy I second that!!!! Connecting truck mount to plow is the best way.
> 
> What year and make again. Got a friend whose dad has a junkyard.
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> High Dan......



Hi Rob!

The truck is a 2002 Chevy 1500HD, the plow going on it is a Sno-Way composite plow that was on a Toyota Tundra.

How is your back feeling?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone take off, gone beddy bye??


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Everyone take off, gone beddy bye??



Pretty soon, just puttering around here. Just got the kids moved into their own bed, stove is filled for the night and the dog has been de-watered.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hi Rob!
> 
> The truck is a 2002 Chevy 1500HD, the plow going on it is a Sno-Way composite plow that was on a Toyota Tundra.
> 
> How is your back feeling?



So you need the 2002 hd mount. Long shot but I'll check. 

End of next week I get a spinal injection to take pressure off the nerves. 

Hope that works. Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> So you need the 2002 hd mount. Long shot but I'll check.
> 
> End of next week I get a spinal injection to take pressure off the nerves.
> 
> Hope that works. Glad you're feeling better.



I shouldn't even be complaining about it, the little gang of crips on this thread needs to get off the diabled list so they can enjoy themselves again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

There should be a good number of frame mounts out there for that year of truck. A commercial plow truck usually lasts about 5 years, gets passed down the line and ends up junked by 7-8 years of work time.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> There should be a good number of frame mounts out there for that year of truck. A commercial plow truck usually lasts about 5 years, gets passed down the line and ends up junked by 7-8 years of work time.



Hoping I don't destroy this truck, but it will only get used at my house and I try to be easy on equipment. I'm not a big fan of ramming with my truck or the tractors, no point in abusing things that cost that much money.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like the mounts for Jims truck will fit from the 2002 up to 2009 models.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> There should be a good number of frame mounts out there for that year of truck. A commercial plow truck usually lasts about 5 years, gets passed down the line and ends up junked by 7-8 years of work time.



You right there. Good mounts last longer than the truck


----------



## tbone75

Hey Rob ! Wondered where you was hiding ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hate to do it guys, but I am destined for bed. Took some NyQuil to help beat this hacking for the night and it is kicking in fast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hoping I don't destroy this truck, but it will only get used at my house and I try to be easy on equipment. I'm not a big fan of ramming with my truck or the tractors, no point in abusing things that cost that much money.



You are not a commercial plower, just plowing for yourself will not shorten the life of your truck by much. I have been in the plow game since 1968 and seen hundreds of trucks come and go. Drove many, owned a couple and worked on so many I couldn`t count them all. Commercial plow trucks will see 500+ hours of plow time per year. Automatics will last two years, standards will take out a clutch every two years. Transfer cases 3-4 years depending on make. The frames and bodies take a lot of beating also, the truck frames are really shook after 5 years of plowing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hate to do it guys, but I am destined for bed. Took some NyQuil to help beat this hacking for the night and it is kicking in fast.



Night Jim.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hate to do it guys, but I am destined for bed. Took some NyQuil to help beat this hacking for the night and it is kicking in fast.



Nite JimBob


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> You right there. Good mounts last longer than the truck



The mounts are actually structural welded steel, the truck frames take such a beating that all the rivets are loosened, the holes oblonged and the rivet shanks smushed oval shaped ans undersized. We have drilled them out and rebolted every connection point with grade 8 bolts.


----------



## AU_K2500

Would a bar that fits a 346 fit a 36? Acres had the
36 listed as bar pattern 03. acres doesn't have the 346 listed.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Rob ! Wondered where you was hiding ! LOL



I been in every chair in the house, dam leg won't get comfortable.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Would a bar that fits a 346 fit a 36? Acres had the
> 36 listed as bar pattern 03. acres doesn't have the 346 listed.....



Yes, they are both KO95 mounts.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, they are both KO95 mounts.



Thanks a million Jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I been in every chair in the house, dam leg won't get comfortable.



Can you straighten your leg out?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Thanks a million Jerry!



Check to see if the chain is .325 or 3/8'.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I been in every chair in the house, dam leg won't get comfortable.



Know the feeling, hope you can find something to help !


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Check to see if the chain is .325 or 3/8'.



Will check in the morning


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> The mounts are actually structural welded steel, the truck frames take such a beating that all the rivets are loosened, the holes oblonged and the rivet shanks smushed oval shaped ans undersized. We have drilled them out and rebolted every connection point with grade 8 bolts.



Yup. Movement kills the connection

Milspec says hot rivet frame. Lasts longer. 

RR would ream the frame and suspension attachments. Then press fit bolts. During the first World War you could add 2500 lbs of armour plate to a car with no problem. 

No movement to wallow out holes. 

Long winded way to say "yup"


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can you straighten your leg out?



Yeah. But I make loud girly noises. 

No I can't. That is what made the MRI so dam painful.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. But I make loud girly noises.
> 
> No I can't. That is what made the MRI so dam painful.



Sorry, forgot to warn you. :msp_wub:


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> Would a bar that fits a 346 fit a 36? Acres had the
> 36 listed as bar pattern 03. acres doesn't have the 346 listed.....



Do you need a K095 bar?

Shoot me a PM if you do.

dd


----------



## John R

caleath said:


> Sure is quiet in here....do I need to start a fight?



2 Years today and it still on the first page, that has to be some kind of record.


----------



## Stihl 041S

John R said:


> 2 Years today and it still on the first page, that has to be some kind of record.



Dam. Jan 6, The Chainsaw New Year!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep.....2yrs to a day....Happy Birthday "Fight Thread"!!!!! Back to my regular scheduled ZZZZZzzzzlackinZZZZZzzzzzzz...........ZZZzzzz.....ZZZzzz......


----------



## dancan

Whozz lookin' fur wha ???
zzzZZZlakerzzz !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Whozz lookin' fur wha ???
> zzzZZZlakerzzz !!!



I'm looking for a rich nymphomaniac with a sporting goods store....


----------



## dancan

Let me know if she has a sister ........
Hi Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Geezz , it's 4F out there right now , supposed to shoot up to 36 today .
I guess I should go outside and start a tire fire and throw in a couple of Huusqvarnas to get "Heated" handles .


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## dancan

Sloping backcut on the other side ??


----------



## RandyMac

slopping undercut


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my..........
after last nite with the chillbains,,,the sweats,,,the throat ripping hacking cough,the run's,,headache and eyeballs hurting and every nerve in my body screaming in pain,,i think i feel a little better this mornin..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh my..........
> after last nite with the chillbains,,,the sweats,,,the throat ripping hacking cough,the run's,,headache and eyeballs hurting and every nerve in my body screaming in pain,,i think i feel a little better this mornin..



Good to see you up and moving ! Even just a little !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Oh my..........
> after last nite with the chillbains,,,the sweats,,,the throat ripping hacking cough,the run's,,headache and eyeballs hurting and every nerve in my body screaming in pain,,i think i feel a little better this mornin..



Good to hear Ron......been quiet while you've been down.........hate being sick...am told I'm also a grumpy sick person....you really need to stay clear of those Steals...free isn't always free......especially if they make ya puke........


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> Oh my..........
> after last nite with the chillbains,,,the sweats,,,the throat ripping hacking cough,the run's,,headache and eyeballs hurting and every nerve in my body screaming in pain,,i think i feel a little better this mornin..



Get better Ron. I always threaten my body with excessive amounts of booze, coffee, and nicotine. It usually works and I am back to work before too long.


I have never had the flu shot in my life until this year (the baby) and have also had the healthiest winter so far. Not sure if it is correlation or causation, but I will be getting it again next year.


----------



## PB

I get to play lumberjack today.  I am going over to help a friend drop 6-7 large 'poplars' (which I am guessing mean aspen) this morning. Estimated at 18-22" DBH so it should be fun, and challenging in this snow and cold. I will be taking the 2171 with a 24" bar and maybe my 630 with a 20".


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> I get to play lumberjack today.  I am going over to help a friend drop 6-7 large 'poplars' (which I am guessing mean aspen) this morning. Estimated at 18-22" DBH so it should be fun, and challenging in this snow and cold. I will be taking the 2171 with a 24" bar and maybe my 630 with a 20".




Sounds like fun Lee......careful of those poples....very prone to have large dead limbs that have a nasty habit of letting go when they start to tip...Hard to tell in the winter.....Keep one eye up!!....damn things aren't worth a hoot....3 btu per ton.....so pitiful won't even leave ashes. I hate 'em.....fun to knock over though!!!


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Sounds like fun Lee......careful of those poples....very prone to have large dead limbs that have a nasty habit of letting go when they start to tip...Hard to tell in the winter.....Keep one eye up!!....damn things aren't worth a hoot....3 btu per ton.....so pitiful won't even leave ashes. I hate 'em.....fun to knock over though!!!



Yeah, I know all about getting knocked in the noggin with falling aspen branches. It won't help that they are frozen and brittle today either. I will be especially careful today. If something happens to me, Kelly will kick my ass. Even if it is in the ER. 

I don't think these are destined for firewood, maybe to boil syrup, but mostly just to make room on his property. I hate burning aspen. It is the magically disappearing firewood. Poof! Where did it go?


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Yeah, I know all about getting knocked in the noggin with falling aspen branches. It won't help that they are frozen and brittle today either. I will be especially careful today. If something happens to me, Kelly will kick my ass. Even if it is in the ER.
> 
> I don't think these are destined for firewood, maybe to boil syrup, but mostly just to make room on his property. I hate burning aspen. It is the magically disappearing firewood. Poof! Where did it go?



Yeah it sucks......the old guy who built my sawmill was a colorful Mainer...always had a quip, quote or saying for most any occasion....his take on burning pople was and I quote........"You could ride to Boston bare azzed on a stove full of that chit" He used that one for most anything that was supposed to be hot but was not.....I don't know if he had ever been to Boston....let alone bare azzed.........but it was along way none the less......


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Yeah it sucks......the old guy who built my sawmill was a colorful Mainer...always had a quip, quote or saying for most any occasion....his take on burning pople was and I quote........"You could ride to Boston bare azzed on a stove full of that chit" He used that one for most anything that was supposed to be hot but was not.....I don't know if he had ever been to Boston....let alone bare azzed.........but it was along way none the less......



I still need to check out your sawmill sometime.  I was telling my in-laws, long time Oliver operators, what you did with that 1950. You could have heard a pin drop, followed by a "He did what?!".


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> I still need to check out your sawmill sometime.  I was telling my in-laws, long time Oliver operators, what you did with that 1950. You could have heard a pin drop, followed by a "He did what?!".



You DID explain that I did not sacrifice an all together and working 1950?? Farmers would probably kill me for that.... The one I got had a fresh built 453 Detroit but the drive train was roached...estimated at $6,000.0 plus to put back together......Excellent power unit for my mill though.....huge dual AG air filtration......clutch....and hydro underdrive trans....sets me up to run the Detroit at 1750 rpm in order to turn the saw arbor at 650rpm.....fast enough to make good power...good on fuel.....and 2 stroke to boot!!! When the smoke settled and I sold off the rest of the parts, tires/wheels etc.....I had $750.00 in a as good as new 120 hp power diesel unit.........Farmers would like that!!!


----------



## sefh3

Morning everyone.
I think I'm intoxicated from all the alcohol talking from last night. Just getting caught up. Had to go to some friends of ours last night.


----------



## sefh3

My gasket set showed up last night for the 075. Should have it back together this evening. At least I'm hoping for that. No decompression valve for it yet. Can't find one anywhere. Dealer sayed he could order one but it would take 2 weeks and was close to $40


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> You DID explain that I did not sacrifice an all together and working 1950?? Farmers would probably kill me for that.... The one I got had a fresh built 453 Detroit but the drive train was roached...estimated at $6,000.0 plus to put back together......Excellent power unit for my mill though.....huge dual AG air filtration......clutch....and hydro underdrive trans....sets me up to run the Detroit at 1750 rpm in order to turn the saw arbor at 650rpm.....fast enough to make good power...good on fuel.....and 2 stroke to boot!!! When the smoke settled and I sold off the rest of the parts, tires/wheels etc.....I had $750.00 in a as good as new 120 hp power diesel unit.........Farmers would like that!!!



I conveniently left that part out to rile them up.  As far as they know, you went to a parade and plucked out the nicest 1950 that there ever was and tore it apart.


----------



## PB

I should also mention that we were all three sheets to the wind when this conversation occurred. 

I like riling up Kelly's uncle, man is it fun to watch. Every now and then he will throw in a non-curse word to liven things up a bit.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> I conveniently left that part out to rile them up.  As far as they know, you went to a parade and plucked out the nicest 1950 that there ever was and tore it apart.



HaHaHa!!!!! Good thing they all live several states away!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Mark,,i think i sent a bar with that 36 ..


----------



## roncoinc

I think it's back to bed time,,try again later..


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> I think it's back to bed time,,try again later..



Stihlolitos caught you again. Maybe it's Hooskolotis this time. You working on all the Stihls is making those Hooskey jealous. They are the jealous kind....


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin !
Did you see this one ?

[video=youtube_share;cIKCjQdxtO0]http://youtu.be/cIKCjQdxtO0[/video]

He shah talks funny .

Sorry John .


----------



## sefh3

John,
Did you get the email I sent you yesterday?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin !
> Did you see this one ?
> 
> [video=youtube_share;cIKCjQdxtO0]http://youtu.be/cIKCjQdxtO0[/video]
> 
> He shah talks funny .
> 
> Sorry John .



Yes Dan.. The folks that put that film together (Downeast Historic Films) was originally base right here in town...now based in Bucksport.....not sure what you meen about "Talk Funny"....sounds OK to me......LOL!!!!


----------



## sefh3

Off to go fix my car. Took it to the dealer. They couldn't fix the problem. Throttle body needs replaced not cleaned. $80 later plus they said o2 sensor is bad. Going to replace that today along with a "newer used" throttle body.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John,
> Did you get the email I sent you yesterday?



Yes I did ! Thanks !
Now to get it set up. LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Off to go fix my car. Took it to the dealer. They couldn't fix the problem. Throttle body needs replaced not cleaned. $80 later plus they said o2 sensor is bad. Going to replace that today along with a "newer used" throttle body.



Good luck !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think it's back to bed time,,try again later..



Hope you feel better soon !


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yes Dan.. The folks that put that film together (Downeast Historic Films) was originally base right here in town...now based in Bucksport.....not sure what you meen about "Talk Funny"....sounds OK to me......LOL!!!!



Well ...........It is a nice film .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Well ...........It is a nice film .



I love these. Getting them on the computer. 

Better than 99% of what is on TV.


----------



## tbone75

Slackers ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Had a little luck today,I think? LOL Found the right brake handle for the 3/4 wrap ! Regular is 9101 the 3/4 is 9105 ! Now the 66 I keep will have a 3/4 wrap ! :msp_thumbsup: Unless I find a heated wrap handle,then it will be on a 064. LOL
Also noticed the one 066 I got a week or so ago is another red light. Got 2 of them now. LOL Don't see much do I ! :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Packed up a big box full of 455 Husky parts I traded off for a nice 028 Super ! If I keep one of them,it will be this one. Depends on what I get offered in trade? LOL The other will be traded or sold. LOL If and when I get it put together?? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Had a little luck today............................................................................................................LOL Don't see much do I ! :msp_confused:



We know you see plenty , "Chainsaw" and "Buy It Now" .............


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> We know you see plenty , "Chainsaw" and "Buy It Now" .............



Wonder what all I missed? :msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

Afternoon fellas, slacker checking in. Went out and got a few things. HF had compression testers on sale, got one and a big pack of shop rags. Then found me some shipping tags for cheap at office max. So now I can let the customer know what they're getting back, and I can remember what I have! Lol


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,i think i sent a bar with that 36 ..



You did. But it says poulan on it.....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Afternoon fellas, slacker checking in. Went out and got a few things. HF had compression testers on sale, got one and a big pack of shop rags. Then found me some shipping tags for cheap at office max. So now I can let the customer know what they're getting back, and I can remember what I have! Lol



I like old cut up T-Shirts the best for rags.

Edit: Old Pit Bull T-Shirts won't even make a good rag ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You did. But it says poulan on it.....



Paint that sucker ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Paint that sucker ! LOL



Guess I'll have to ask scoot for some stencils.....haven't seen him around much.


----------



## tbone75

I better find some lunch,forgot again. LOL 

OL will salt me down ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Guess I'll have to ask scoot for some stencils.....haven't seen him around much.



Been wondering about him?


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> You did. But it says poulan on it.....



Same difference ...........


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Guess I'll have to ask scoot for some stencils.....haven't seen him around much.



If I happen to send you anything,I will put a couple in there for you.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Same difference ...........



Took ya long nuff !

Been waiting on that one ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

I was fighting with a piece of birch for a sheath liner , it didn't survive /


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was fighting with a piece of birch for a sheath liner , it didn't survive /



Sheath or liner?


----------



## tbone75

I am really hoping this new doc can do something for me ! Sure would like to crank out a few knives!


And take a trip North East !


----------



## tbone75

Sent Scoot a PM,maybe he will stop by?

Going to start on his 346 now I think? LOL They is easy ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have to go take Rudolph down off the roof, then all Christmas stuff will be done for this year. Just stopped snowing so good time to make a break for it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have to go take Rudolph down off the roof, then all Christmas stuff will be done for this year. Just stopped snowing so good time to make a break for it.



Now you just have to put it all back again next year ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now you just have to put it all back again next year ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah,..a once a year tradition, takes a week or so before to put it up and nearly twice that to take it down, dry it out and pack it away...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John,,your OL know the NFL ayoff's are on ??

oh,,,,thats right,,,,,baby ben playing golf today


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John,,your OL know the NFL ayoff's are on ??
> 
> oh,,,,thats right,,,,,baby ben playing golf today



Shes watching some game? Rooting for the Colts ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Shes watching some game? Rooting for the Colts ! :msp_w00t:



What ??

she only pick losers ?? 

oopss,,soory bout that ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!

Back at the shop today and bored!

Work on the lil crapsman this morning.......decided I better see if it will run before grindin.....got it assembled and then remembered why I hate these saws! Can't get it to start! Play with it more later this week?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sheath or liner?



The wooden liner that I would wet form the leather over it . I know what I did wrong , I'll start again .
If grinding out blades gives you grief (more than normal) why don't you get some blades from places like Jantz or if you want to dabble with Scandinavian blades get some from Ragnar Ragweed Forge or Thompson's Thompson's Scandinavian Knife Supply, LLC, you don't need much more than a few handtools .


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Afternoon kids!
> 
> Back at the shop today and bored!
> 
> Work on the lil crapsman this morning.......decided I better see if it will run before grindin.....got it assembled and then remembered why I hate these saws! Can't get it to start! Play with it more later this week?



Plastic Poulan,...nearly as bad as Hoooskies...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> What ??
> 
> she only pick losers ??
> 
> oopss,,soory bout that ! :msp_w00t:



Meen , Ron's all better now !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Meen , Ron's all better now !!!!



Getting there...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

ONE lucid moment dont count !! 

i feel like a puddle of stihl you will find outside a cheap bar on satday mornin ....
managed some soup today..
can stay outta bed almost two hours at a time now


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I like old cut up T-Shirts the best for rags.
> 
> Edit: Old Pit Bull T-Shirts won't even make a good rag ! LOL



Already are......


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Plastic Poulan,...nearly as bad as Hoooskies...:hmm3grin2orange:



Least the husky will start easily! Unlike those complicated two toned ones you like:msp_biggrin:

Every pullon I have tried to start won't!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Least the husky will start easily! Unlike those complicated two toned ones you like:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Every pullon I have tried to start won't!



Any Stihl chainsaw that won`t start with 5 pulls or less is somehow damaged by the operator.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Any Stihl chainsaw that won`t start with 5 pulls or less is somehow damaged by the operator.



Didn't say they wouldn't start in a couple pulls! Said they was complicated!:msp_rolleyes:

Stihl starting procedure
1) put on half choke
2) pull trigger and push to full choke
3) pull till pops or starts
4) put back to half choke
5) pull till starts (unless running)
6) pull trigger to turn off choke once running

Husky starting procedure
1) pull choke out
2) pull till pops or starts
3) push choke in


----------



## Currently

farrell said:


> Didn't say they wouldn't start in a couple pulls! Said they was complicated!:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Stihl starting procedure
> 1) put on half choke
> 2) pull trigger and push to full choke
> 3) pull till pops or starts
> 4) put back to half choke
> 5) pull till starts (unless running)
> 6) pull trigger to turn off choke once running
> 
> Husky starting procedure
> 1) pull choke out
> 2) pull till pops or starts
> 3) push choke in



Actually, my 390 manual said to pull four times with switch on the off position.

It would start within 3 pulls with choke on if I followed procedure.


----------



## farrell

Jerry you got me side tracked!

Husky this.......... stihl that..........

I was whining bout the crapsman!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Didn't say they wouldn't start in a couple pulls! Said they was complicated!:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Stihl starting procedure
> 1) put on half choke
> 2) pull trigger and push to full choke
> 3) pull till pops or starts
> 4) put back to half choke
> 5) pull till starts (unless running)
> 6) pull trigger to turn off choke once running
> 
> Husky starting procedure
> 1) pull choke out
> 2) pull till pops or starts
> 3) push choke in



Only Noobies follow those instructions....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Jerry you got me side tracked!
> 
> Husky this.......... stihl that..........
> 
> I was whining bout the crapsman!!!



Poullon!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only Noobies follow those instructions....:msp_rolleyes:



I forgot for a minute that you are a seasoned professional stihl operator that don't follow destructions....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## farrell

Currently said:


> Actually, my 390 manual said to pull four times with switch on the off position.
> 
> It would start within 3 pulls with choke on if I followed procedure.



7 pulls?

My 372 starts in 3 pulls with just the choke on and no other monkeyin around!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> 7 pulls?
> 
> My 372 starts in 3 pulls with just the choke on and no other monkeyin around!



My own saws start that way also, never mind all the factory mumbo jumbo, that`s for the greenest noobies.
I also drop start every saw I own, from the 32 cc`s up and including the 090 137cc ones. Any other method is for sissies...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Currently

She was cold hearted. Once warmed up, one pull is all it took. 

Now the 441cm on the other hand ... One Pull, rarely two.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> My own saws start that way also, never mind all the factory mumbo jumbo, that`s for the greenest noobies.
> I also drop start every saw I own, from the 32 cc`s up and including the 090 137cc ones. Any other method is for sissies...:hmm3grin2orange:



Here I figured you had electric start on all your saws!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Here I figured you had electric start on all your saws!:msp_rolleyes:



Compressed air is more convenient.


----------



## farrell

Back to the crapsman.......

Got fuel. got spark. couple times thot it was gonna fire but didn't. 

Gonna try a different plug and check the compression....and replace the starter rope

To take off the jug remove the four bolts on the bottom of saw?


----------



## dancan

Use it on muh Huuskeez to start on the first pull , everytime .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Use it on muh Huuskeez to start on the first pull , everytime .



As potent as dynamite, just what Hooskies need!


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Use it on muh Huuskeez to start on the first pull , everytime .



Bet you would melt your stihls if you had to use it on them!

Husky's can handle it built of sturdier stuff!otstir:


----------



## dancan

I'm off to go push a bit of snowwwww .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'm off to go push a bit of snowwwww .



Only a bit.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin !
> Did you see this one ?
> 
> [video=youtube_share;cIKCjQdxtO0]http://youtu.be/cIKCjQdxtO0[/video]
> 
> He shah talks funny .
> 
> Sorry John .




BTW Dan the narrator of "Stump To Ship" is Maine humorist Tim Sample....He doesn't really sound like that in person....But sure can pour it on for money....LOL!!!


----------



## farrell

You fellas are slacking a bit tonight! 

Don't ya think?


----------



## dancan

The narration is what makes the video work , I'm pretty sure that if William Shatner or Bob Marley did it ..........well lets just say it's fine LOL


----------



## dancan

I think I need tire chains for the 'Bota , sure am glad there's a backhoe on the little 'Bota to pull a fellow back up a hill ......More than once LOL


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> I think I need tire chains for the 'Bota , sure am glad there's a backhoe on the little 'Bota to pull a fellow back up a hill ......More than once LOL



Good idea!

Where can I get a backhoe for the yardsman?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I think I need tire chains for the 'Bota , sure am glad there's a backhoe on the little 'Bota to pull a fellow back up a hill ......More than once LOL



Those turf tires not good for traction?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those turf tires not good for traction?



Only when I went a little too far passed the shed a couple of three times , you think a fellow would learn LOL .


----------



## tbone75

Scoot the Hoot 346 pile of dirty parts ! LOL
Soaking in oven cleaner now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Only when I went a little too far passed the shed a couple of three times , you think a fellow would learn LOL .



Pretty steep there so with the snow I can see where the tractor would have some trouble without chains.


----------



## roncoinc

Just got up to check on you kid's and shut down the puter.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Scoot the Hoot 346 pile of dirty parts ! LOL
> Soaking in oven cleaner now.



Pssssst................John................the OL asked me what I wanted for Vday ...........I hinted at a 346 or jred 2153:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just got up to check on you kid's and shut down the puter.



Nite ya ol phart !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Pssssst................John................the OL asked me what I wanted for Vday ...........I hinted at a 346 or jred 2153:msp_biggrin:



All I have left is 350s and a 2150.

But ya never know what I will find? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> All I have left is 350s and a 2150.
> 
> But ya never know what I will find? LOL



Told her to go see the jred dealer down the road! Think the husky dealer still had a 346.....doubt she gets me one tho........but maybe she will......

Somehow me thinks the crapsman gonna end up makin me angry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> All I have left is 350s and a 2150.
> 
> But ya never know what I will find? LOL



Now that is untruthful statement....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now that is untruthful statement....LOL



OK.............. Close as I can get to a 346 Husky ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

Carb settings for the craftsman the same as anything else?

What can you make a gasket out of for between carb and intake?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Carb settings for the craftsman the same as anything else?
> 
> What can you make a gasket out of for between carb and intake?



One turn out and .020-.030 gasket material if you want it to last. A cereal box cardboard treated with wax on both sides will last for years.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> One turn out and .020-.030 gasket material if you want it to last. A cereal box cardboard treated with wax on both sides will last for years.



Thanks Jerry!

Didn't figure carb settings would be different

Any kind of wax? Candle or crayon work?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Thanks Jerry!
> 
> Didn't figure carb settings would be different
> 
> Any kind of wax? Candle or crayon work?



We used to use floor wax, the paste kind like Jonson&Jonson. Candle or crayon would work just as well, just seals the cardboard up some.


----------



## sefh3

Evening everyone.
Got the car fixed. New O2 sensor and used throttle body. No check engine light now. Hopefully it holds and fixes the issue.


----------



## farrell

I had the 18"b/c from the blowed crapsman I have and put it on the one I'm workin on.....this bar has the chain tensioner built into it! A lil slide drive by a slot you put a scrench in! If and when I get this saw runnin and ported think a 12"-14" b/c is ways goin on it!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I had the 18"b/c from the blowed crapsman I have and put it on the one I'm workin on.....this bar has the chain tensioner built into it! A lil slide drive by a slot you put a scrench in! If and when I get this saw runnin and ported think a 12"-14" b/c is ways goin on it!



Them bars are real JUNK ! LOL There made for the tooless adjuster saws. That are even more junk ! LOL The saw is ok. For what it is. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Them bars are real JUNK ! LOL There made for the tooless adjuster saws. That are even more junk ! LOL The saw is ok. For what it is. LOL



Hey John!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!!!!



Hey Rob !!

Going to try for sleep? LOL Tried once ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Sleeepee zzzZZZlakerzzz !!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning , I guess. :msp_confused:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sleeepee zzzZZZlakerzzz !!!



Pretty Much........Busy day today.......Got to put in a full day at "This Old house" again......then have to be in Portland (150 miles) at 8 PM to pick up my daughter coming in from Florida....drive back to Freeport for a stop at LL Beans...gave my daughter a pair of Bean Boots for Christmas, so she has to pick out what she wants and get fitted as long as they are practical and waterproof....she has to walk a lot between classes and has FINALLY realized that the cool, fashionable, high girly boots do nothing to keep ones feet warm and dry.......then continue home...probably be home about 1-1:30AM tomorrow....be real ZZZZZlack tomorrow morning I expect!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Pretty Much........Busy day today.......Got to put in a full day at "This Old house" again......then have to be in Portland (150 miles) at 8 PM to pick up my daughter coming in from Florida....drive back to Freeport for a stop at LL Beans...gave my daughter a pair of Bean Boots for Christmas, so she has to pick out what she wants and get fitted as long as they are practical and waterproof....she has to walk a lot between classes and has FINALLY realized that the cool, fashionable, high girly boots do nothing to keep ones feet warm and dry.......then continue home...probably be home about 1-1:30AM tomorrow....be real ZZZZZlack tomorrow morning I expect!!



Dang Robin ! Going to be a LONG day ! Good luck !

Florida sounds good right now! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Lots of rain on the way,Thurs.-Sun. And up to almost 60 by Sat. !!! 45 tomorrow !


Going to be a big mud hole around here ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dang Robin ! Going to be a LONG day ! Good luck !
> 
> Florida sounds good right now! LOL




Don't care for Fla that much but it sure is good to get away to the time of yr for a week or two!!!

Yep serviced the Saab yesterday...tire pressure, oil and filter change, top off other fliuds.....got a dang tiny coolant leak somewhere I can't see...o-ring I expect.....that GM orange coolant is very cool stuff....will dry up and leave a bright blaze orange residue behind to show where the leak is....only thing is.. I have to take a bunch of stuff off to get to even look at where the color is coming from.....a job for later....leaks a cup in a couple months....take a gallon with me....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I think I need tire chains for the 'Bota , sure am glad there's a backhoe on the little 'Bota to pull a fellow back up a hill ......More than once LOL



Yep I put mine on my FWD tractor 16 yrs ago.....never took them off.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Don't care for Fla that much but it sure is good to get away to the time of yr for a week or two!!!
> 
> Yep serviced the Saab yesterday...tire pressure, oil and filter change, top off other fliuds.....got a dang tiny coolant leak somewhere I can't see...o-ring I expect.....that GM orange coolant is very cool stuff....will dry up and leave a bright blaze orange residue behind to show where the leak is....only thing is.. I have to take a bunch of stuff off to get to even look at where the color is coming from.....a job for later....leaks a cup in a couple months....take a gallon with me....



Hope that leak don't get worse. Not likely it will. After all the work you did to that car,little surprised anything could leak! LOL You replaced everything ! LOL

Florida is nice to visit,that is all! Not sure how Mom lives down there! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hope that leak don't get worse. Not likely it will. After all the work you did to that car,little surprised anything could leak! LOL You replaced everything ! LOL
> 
> Florida is nice to visit,that is all! Not sure how Mom lives down there! LOL




Everything EXCEPT a couple 0-rings that seal steel heater lines to the water pump...special size and at the time all Saab dealers had a parts freeze due to court order, I couldn't get them so I cleaned up everything really well and reused the old ones..looked OK...was hoping.....knew better.....I can get them now but like I said be a days work to get to them...job for later...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Everything EXCEPT a couple 0-rings that seal steel heater lines to the water pump...special size and at the time all Saab dealers had a parts freeze due to court order, I couldn't get them so I cleaned up everything really well and reused the old ones..looked OK...was hoping.....knew better.....I can get them now but like I said be a days work to get to them...job for later...



They always made what ever size O-rings was needed at work. A little tool to cut the ends square and super glue together.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> They always made what ever size O-rings was needed at work. A little tool to cut the ends square and super glue together.



Huh...never seen that.....the world of industry is a lot different from "out here"...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Huh...never seen that.....the world of industry is a lot different from "out here"...



Very slick little thing.They have rolls of different sizes of rubber or what ever it was. I have made some at home,but its very hard to cut square on the ends.Super glue welds the ends right together. Use a razor blade to cut them.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Slackers! 

Parts should be here from Northwoods and the Dealer. a BUNCH of little odds and ends. 4 carb kits, 4 fuel lines, impulse lines, fuel filter, base gasket, caber rings, 42 mm piston and whatever else ive forgotten about. can finally start and run these four stihls and send em out. But first.....its off to the salt mines.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Very slick little thing.They have rolls of different sizes of rubber or what ever it was. I have made some at home,but its very hard to cut square on the ends.Super glue welds the ends right together. Use a razor blade to cut them.



Up theyah,,,if'n ya caint fix it with bailin' wire or duct tape ya order the paht ya needin.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> They always made what ever size O-rings was needed at work. A little tool to cut the ends square and super glue together.



The O-ring kit comes with some of our mechanical seals. Work great.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Huh...never seen that.....the world of industry is a lot different from "out here"...



The "Kit" comes with a roll of each diameter buna and a little alignment jig for each size.


----------



## farrell

mornin all!

woke up to the three ring circus again!

change the little fella and give him his milk

get the daughter ready and on the bus

walk the pups then feed them then walk again

make breakfast for the lil guy

and my younger brother is here playin on the net

can i go back to sleep yet?


----------



## tbone75

Just finished spit shinning the Scoot 346.Thought I had seals for it,one side is all! Clutch side is different,07 model 49cc.
Dang it,was going to have it put together today!


----------



## tbone75

Sprayed it all down with oven cleaner last night,washed it off this morning. Worked great !
Thanks Ron !

Only the plastic parts !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Up theyah,,,if'n ya caint fix it with bailin' wire or duct tape ya order the paht ya needin.



Doing any better Ron?


----------



## tbone75

Cleaned up 346


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of SLACKERS again today !

I know its Monday for most of you, but ?? Stihl Sat. for me !


----------



## roncoinc

Monday ?? already ??

nap time over,,see if i can stay up for more than a couple hours..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Monday ?? already ??
> 
> nap time over,,see if i can stay up for more than a couple hours..



You better the 056 is waiting on you !


----------



## sefh3

Afternoon everyone.
My last day off from my 2 week vacation. I decided I better get something done today.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> My last day off from my 2 week vacation. I decided I better get something done today.



Bout time ya did something ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Here Ron, I'll give you some inspiration to get the 056 back together.



















John,
Does it look better since it left your place?
I need to get a decompression valve. I can barely move my left arm now. It bites hard.
All new bearings, seals, gaskets, and case. It's now an 076 with all the parts I used from it. The rear handle is from an 051 though.


----------



## sefh3

I have her set a bit rich until the new rings set in. Plus I flooded the first time I tried starting it. That's why the muffler is covered in fuel.


----------



## sefh3

I'm hoping Scooter stops in here sometime. I think he has some 076 parts laying around. I would rather trade than go to the dealer for parts.


----------



## sefh3

Lunch time is over. I need to get back out there and finish up a holder for my rc truck. Mamma getting mad because it sits on the floor.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Here Ron, I'll give you some inspiration to get the 056 back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John,
> Does it look better since it left your place?
> I need to get a decompression valve. I can barely move my left arm now. It bites hard.
> All new bearings, seals, gaskets, and case. It's now an 076 with all the parts I used from it. The rear handle is from an 051 though.



Looks WAY better ! LOL
But you didn't use much of the one I sent ! LOL But you will have a runner! 

Big heavy runner! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I'm hoping Scooter stops in here sometime. I think he has some 076 parts laying around. I would rather trade than go to the dealer for parts.



Scoot is down with some nasty headaches again. He will be back soon!


----------



## tbone75

Hate to do it,but using a AM P&C on the 346. The xp jug I have is only 42mm,just won't do! LOL This could be a good test on a AM p&c ? It does look good inside,very smooth in the ports,coating looks great. It has a 2 ring piston,just like the one Ron ported for me. that one runs dam good too !My Mastermind 346 has a AM P&C on it too.Sure aint nothing wrong with the way it runs! LOL 
Had 2 other OEM jugs,one is just a little to bad,the other the Midget must have started porting it. LOL Save that one for later,maybe?


----------



## farrell

Afternoon fellas!

Pretty quiet in here today

Anybody got ideas on how to keep the puppies from eatin the carpet?

I'm tired and sore today! not sure why?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Pretty Much........Busy day today.......Got to put in a full day at "This Old house" again......then have to be in Portland (150 miles) at 8 PM to pick up my daughter coming in from Florida....drive back to Freeport for a stop at LL Beans...gave my daughter a pair of Bean Boots for Christmas, so she has to pick out what she wants and get fitted as long as they are practical and waterproof....she has to walk a lot between classes and has FINALLY realized that the cool, fashionable, high girly boots do nothing to keep ones feet warm and dry.......then continue home...probably be home about 1-1:30AM tomorrow....be real ZZZZZlack tomorrow morning I expect!!



My 21 year old bought her first pair of rubber boots last year after getting soaked several times walking to and from classes , the plain ole red and black standard rubber boots , it was a first for her , something practical .....


----------



## dancan

We'll have to give John the "UnZZZlacker" award for the day , he at least claims he did some work today ....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> We'll have to give John the "UnZZZlacker" award for the day , he at least claims he did some work today ....



Darn near got it together too! LOL Tank , muffler ,wrap handle is about all thats left to do.


----------



## tbone75

Go finish it and take a pic after I eat.


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> We'll have to give John the "UnZZZlacker" award for the day , he at least claims he did some work today ....



Hey did something too!

I pulled the plug and starter off the crapsman!


----------



## tbone75

I bought a set of case halves off flea bay today for a 066, 13.00 shipped ! Oil tank is cracked,but I have another half already. So ..... Maybe ? LOL
Starting bid was 5.00,so I bid 5.00 .I was the only bidder. LOL I only bid for the hell of it! Shipping was 8.00 ! LOL Stihl has the studs and chain adjuster,so I made out just fine. LOL


----------



## dancan

I wasn't slackin' today , soon as I got to the shop I had a look at the new to me snowblower , on the second look at I noticed that there was no rust on the auger and it even has power steering :msp_tongue:
I fuelled it up and pushed the electric start button but it wouldn't start  took the carb off and cleaned it up , put it back together and 
I get home after torture therapy , flash the 'Bota up to finnish the driveway , it quits , try to restart and I notice an injector leaking


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey did something too!
> 
> I pulled the plug and starter off the crapsman!



That it? LOL


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Hey did something too!
> 
> I pulled the plug and starter off the crapsman!



Sure , you may have but John claims more ................BaHahahahaahahahahaha


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I wasn't slackin' today , soon as I got to the shop I had a look at the new to me snowblower , on the second look at I noticed that there was no rust on the auger and it even has power steering :msp_tongue:
> I fuelled it up and pushed the electric start button but it wouldn't start  took the carb off and cleaned it up , put it back together and
> I get home after torture therapy , flash the 'Bota up to finnish the driveway , it quits , try to restart and I notice an injector leaking



Not a very good day for you Dan ! 

Should have stayed in bed !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I bought a set of case halves off flea bay today for a 066, 13.00 shipped ! Oil tank is cracked,but I have another half already. So ..... Maybe ? LOL
> Starting bid was 5.00,so I bid 5.00 .I was the only bidder. LOL I only bid for the hell of it! Shipping was 8.00 ! LOL Stihl has the studs and chain adjuster,so I made out just fine. LOL



Killer deal. Hey John !!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sure , you may have but John claims more ................BaHahahahaahahahahaha



I will show ya later , if your awake? LOL Almost 7pm there aint it?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Killer deal. Hey John !!!!



Hey Rob !!

How ya doing?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Killer deal. Hey John !!!!



If the bearings are good , I really made out !


----------



## roncoinc

Hay !! 

i did sumthin too !!

i got outta bed THREE times today


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hay !!
> 
> i did sumthin too !!
> 
> i got outta bed THREE times today



Must be a wee bit better?


----------



## tbone75

Get that handle today Ron?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That it? LOL



Hey I have a one year old and two pups to deal with too!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey I have a one year old and two pups to deal with too!



you WIN !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Get that handle today Ron?



Dunno,,didnt go to the mailbox today,heck i aint got dressed since last thursday !!

since i could feed myself the OL took her kid to a spa in the mountains for a couple days to get away from me


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey I have a one year old and two pups to deal with too!



And they sleep in shifts!!!!!

Hey Adam!!!


----------



## tbone75

OK ............. Go finish the Scoot saw ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> you WIN !! :hmm3grin2orange:



It's rough John! Don't have time for nothing!!

But wouldn't trade it for nothing!!!!


----------



## sefh3

In for the day. Wheewwww my left forearm is sore. Can hardly feed myself. Can't grip nutin. Oh well it was great hearing that ole beauty running again.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> And they sleep in shifts!!!!!
> 
> Hey Adam!!!



Hey rob! How goes it?

To a point.........but good lord do they keep a fella busy!


----------



## sefh3

farrell said:


> It's rough John! Don't have time for nothing!!
> 
> But wouldn't trade it for nothing!!!!



I know the feeling. Once he gets into school it gets worse. 

I have a 9 and 5 year old and both in after school activities.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Dunno,,didnt go to the mailbox today,heck i aint got dressed since last thursday !!
> 
> since i could feed myself the OL took her kid to a spa in the mountains for a couple days to get away from me



Hope you are feeling better soon. Thank heaven for remote controls and good books!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Box from north woods! Woo hoo! Off to dealer now


----------



## sefh3

Ron you gonna watch that college football game tonight?
Roll Tide!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Scoot the Hoot 346 ready to fire up !


----------



## AU_K2500

Well chit. I knew this dealer was worthless. Week and a half and still mothing


----------



## sefh3

Jerry,
Gotta question for you. I know you wrench on snowblowers so maybe you can help. 
The thing will not pull fuel. I rebuilt the carb twice. Nothing. I replaced all the gaskets on the carb. nothing.
It has fuel coming through the hose but doesn't supply the engine. It's a 7hp Tecumseh engine.
It will run off starting fluid. Has compression, spark, but no fuel. What could be wrong?


----------



## farrell

sefh3 said:


> I know the feeling. Once he gets into school it gets worse.
> 
> I have a 9 and 5 year old and both in after school activities.



I have a 10 & 7 year old as well that I don't get to see or do anything with 
Freaking ex wife


----------



## tbone75

New fuel filter,spark plug , muffler and P&C for Scoot ! He may like it? LOL

If it runs?


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Scoot the Hoot 346 ready to fire up !



Clutch cover could use a paint job,but I don't have nothing even close. Scoot can do that if he wants. LOL


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Jerry,
> Gotta question for you. I know you wrench on snowblowers so maybe you can help.
> The thing will not pull fuel. I rebuilt the carb twice. Nothing. I replaced all the gaskets on the carb. nothing.
> It has fuel coming through the hose but doesn't supply the engine. It's a 7hp Tecumseh engine.
> It will run off starting fluid. Has compression, spark, but no fuel. What could be wrong?



Sounds like mine this morning .


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Jerry,
> Gotta question for you. I know you wrench on snowblowers so maybe you can help.
> The thing will not pull fuel. I rebuilt the carb twice. Nothing. I replaced all the gaskets on the carb. nothing.
> It has fuel coming through the hose but doesn't supply the engine. It's a 7hp Tecumseh engine.
> It will run off starting fluid. Has compression, spark, but no fuel. What could be wrong?



Since all snowblowers that I have worked on are gravity fed they do not pump or pull gas like a chainsaw, they use a float type carb that still controls a needle and seat to maintain the level of gas in the carb. The gas has to get past the needle valve to get into the fuel bowl. With gas in the fuel bowl it gets sucked up a a central located jet and delivered into the carb venturi.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sounds like mine this morning .



You getting gas into the fuel bowl?


----------



## roncoinc

Scott,,will it run on choke at all ??


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Since all snowblowers that I have worked on are gravity fed they do not pump or pull gas like a chainsaw, they use a float type carb that still controls a needle and seat to maintain the level of gas in the carb. The gas has to get past the needle valve to get into the fuel bowl. With gas in the fuel bowl it gets sucked up a a central located jet and delivered into the carb venturi.



That right there on mine , plugged .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> That right there on mine , plugged .



9 times out of 10 the central jet is plugged if the engine cannot get gas through to the engine.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> 9 times out of 10 the central jet is plugged if the engine cannot get gas through to the engine.



The metal main jets you can remove to aid in cleaning but i have seen some tecumsehs with PLASTIC jets you cant take out and the ethanol seems to damage those.
$35 delivered for a new carb anyway.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Scott,,will it run on choke at all ??



No doesn't even bark fire snot nothing unless I assist it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The metal main jets you can remove to aid in cleaning but i have seen some tecumsehs with PLASTIC jets you cant take out and the ethanol seems to damage those.
> $35 delivered for a new carb anyway.



Right you are, the jets clog from dirt buildup in the gas tank, fine particles of rust that forms in the steel gas tanks. Big problem up here with the temp swings, humidity forms condensation in the steel tanks. This causes rust and it flakes off making its way into the carb.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> No doesn't even bark fire snot nothing unless I assist it.



So is gas getting in past the needle valve into the fuel bowl?


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> So is gas getting in past the needle valve into the fuel bowl?



Can you put an inline fuel filter tween the tank and carb then? Just a thot......


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Can you put an inline fuel filter tween the tank and carb then? Just a thot......



Yes you can.
a lot also came without a fuel shutoff !!
the tecumseh came with a lot of diff carbs too.
all will work as long as linkage is correct and they bolt up.
some had buttons on the bottom of bowl to push to drain the fuel out.
some had the main jet built into the bowl nut and adjustable.
some in carb metal main jet
some plastic main jet
some had an adjust screw on side of carb
some plastic floats
some metal floats.
etc....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess everyone took off to fix their snowblowers...LOL


----------



## sefh3

With the fuel line on I can remove the main jet from the bottom and the carb and I have fuel coming out. The float is new.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> With the fuel line on I can remove the main jet from the bottom and the carb and I have fuel coming out. The float is new.



Ok ,then gas is getting into the carb, now it needs to get up to the carb throat. The jet could be plugged up. You need to remove the carb and verify the jet is either open or not.


----------



## roncoinc

Go blue !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Go blue !!



Ron feeling better? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I am just plain tired tonight,about 3 hrs. sleep all together last night. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Go Irish. Go Irish. Go Irish. Go Irish!


VEC piston looks good! Will be nice fit with caber rings. Would be down there putting it in if I didn't have to be at work at 5 tomorrow morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am just plain tired tonight,about 3 hrs. sleep all together last night. LOL



Whot,..you`re not off fixxin your snowblower. Maybe patchin up your rubber raft?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whot,..you`re not off fixxin your snowblower. Maybe patchin up your rubber raft?



Nope ,nuttin but 346 for me today! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nope ,nuttin but 346 for me today! LOL



Cleaned up nice.


----------



## AU_K2500

Good ring gap? .015-.020?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Good ring gap? .015-.020?



On the steels? Better ask Jerry ! LOL

008


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Good ring gap? .015-.020?



Ring positioned square in the cylinder above the exhaust port?
On a 024-026 I would like to see .006 -.008


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Go Irish. Go Irish. Go Irish. Go Irish!
> 
> 
> VEC piston looks good! Will be nice fit with caber rings. Would be down there putting it in if I didn't have to be at work at 5 tomorrow morning.



If that piston is from Northwoods and it's for an 024/026, check the boss for the crank before you do anything. They had a bad bunch of pistons that made the piston too tight on the rod and it would not rotate properly. If it's too tight, email or call them before you grind it down.


----------



## sefh3

The snowblowers up at my dads house. I'll get it soon or have him drop it off to me and I'll tear it apart again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> The snowblowers up at my dads house. I'll get it soon or have him drop it off to me and I'll tear it apart again.



Just take the fuel bowl off and check the jet in the nut, often that is where they get blocked.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ring positioned square in the cylinder above the exhaust port?
> On a 024-026 I would like to see .006 -.008



Thought you said as tight as .006,but wanted to make sure! LOL


----------



## PB

Scotch soda is amazing.  A beer and three of those and tonight is fine. Very few nights like this left, very relaxing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thought you said as tight as .006,but wanted to make sure! LOL



Smaller bore is ok a little tighter, .006 is as tight as I would go because if it gets really hot the ends will just be a thou or so apart. Ron says go .003 but if the saw ever gets just a little over its usual heat range the ring ends will meet and damage is most likely.


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> Scotch soda is amazing.  A beer and three of those and tonight is fine. Very few nights like this left, very relaxing.



:msp_scared:


----------



## PB

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_scared:



Come on in Jerry, the water's fine.


----------



## AU_K2500

Thanks for the help fellas.


----------



## tbone75

Time !................ I hope! LOL


----------



## PB

AU_K2500 said:


> Thanks for the help fellas.



You're welcome. What did I do?


----------



## farrell

PB said:


> You're welcome. What did I do?



Supervised?!


----------



## PB

farrell said:


> Supervised?!



Oh. Okay. Get back to work!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Time !................ I hope! LOL



Nite your royal slugness!


----------



## farrell

PB said:


> Oh. Okay. Get back to work!!



Yes master! Right way master!


----------



## Cantdog

Well there.....my day is about done........full days work...then a 340 mile drive in the dark...supper at Gritty's.......waiting at the Portland Jet Port....shopping at LL Beans......Saab went well...23.7 MPG at a sustained 90 MPH.......God I love turbo chargers.......and radar detectors........I still wish I had replaced this low pressure Garrett turbo with the hi pressure Mitsubishi one....70HP increase....same money.....just have to "Flash" the 'puter so it could learn the new figgers....but the OL's car.....she's dangerous enough with this one...To end the day.... a rocks glass of rocks and JD.....a "nightcap" if you will....See you ZZZZlackerZZzzzz in the AM.......Oh it is the AM......OK later in the AM then


----------



## dancan

Anyone need an alarm cat today ???


----------



## dancan

zzzZZZZlakerzzz !!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Lad. How is you doing this fine day?


----------



## dancan

Doin' fine , gettin' the car warmed up , it's a balmy 5F right now going up to 40 today .
I got a 10hp Coleman genny to look at today from the same people that gave me the snow blower , they do not like gas *** , he loves his electric chainsaw and would love to have an electric generator LOL .
I think propane might be a good option , just turn the valve on ....

Hey Rob !


----------



## AU_K2500

Up bright and early... something about early worms and birds....


----------



## dancan

I thot it was sumthin' bout worms and rotten apples .....


----------



## dancan

Sorry , I meant bad apples and half worms .....


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I thot it was sumthin' bout worms and rotten apples .....



Something like that. I'm not very good at membering


----------



## Cantdog

Another day at "This Old House"..........34 degrees now supposed to be 40 today and sunny......excellent.....collapse this snow a foot or so and I'll run some fresh beats down into the woods to a few standing dead and blow down trees for shop wood......Ol' Free Flow is not very picky....


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Another day at "This Old House"..........34 degrees now supposed to be 40 today and sunny......excellent.....collapse this snow a foot or so and I'll run some fresh beats down into the woods to a few standing dead and blow down trees for shop wood......Ol' Free Flow is not very picky....



I love that show.....Norm Abram was a hero of.mine growimg up

Where is everybody.......slacking!


----------



## tbone75

Slug got some sleep,thanks to a little pill. LOL To bad the back isn't happy about it. LOL


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Another day at "This Old House"..........34 degrees now supposed to be 40 today and sunny......excellent.....collapse this snow a foot or so and I'll run some fresh beats down into the woods to a few standing dead and blow down trees for shop wood......Ol' Free Flow is not very picky....



It is 2F right now, but the warm up today will put a nice layer of ice on top of everything. It is amazing how that thermal buffer called the ocean makes a big difference in temp.


----------



## tbone75

The OL must not have put any wood in the stove this morning,the gas furnace is running ! Guess I better go fire the stove back up.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Clutch cover could use a paint job,but I don't have nothing even close. Scoot can do that if he wants. LOL











" hammered" paint.
no primer needed.
no sanding needed.
textured finish.

RustOleum.com

bar done with same.









more rugged than most paint when dry


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Smaller bore is ok a little tighter, .006 is as tight as I would go because if it gets really hot the ends will just be a thou or so apart. Ron says go .003 but if the saw ever gets just a little over its usual heat range the ring ends will meet and damage is most likely.



I dont recall ever recomending THREE thou ??
at least not on a steal where the quality of the metal is like a ballon full of air,temp changes and it gets bigger or smaller 

It makes sense that a smaller piece of metal will expand less than a larger piece .
so it "could " be said that as the size of the bore increase the ring gap should accordingly. ? 
i still like .006 as the sweet spot on about anything.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> " hammered" paint.
> no primer needed.
> no sanding needed.
> textured finish.
> 
> RustOleum.com
> 
> bar done with same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more rugged than most paint when dry



That would look just fine on the clutch cover! I will pick some up.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The OL must not have put any wood in the stove this morning,the gas furnace is running ! Guess I better go fire the stove back up.



Been running the furnace mostly since friday.
sure is nice not to bother with the stove when not feeling well,turn the little dial thingy and stay warm..


----------



## tbone75

Don't think I ever seen a 42mm 346XP before this one? Closed port jug.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Been running the furnace mostly since friday.
> sure is nice not to bother with the stove when not feeling well,turn the little dial thingy and stay warm..



Must have been what the OL thought this morning. LOL Got it fired up now.


----------



## roncoinc

I HAVE to get dressed today.
just got a call from my "clam" friend.
he went out satday and got his limit.
then came down with what i got.
he's leaving for florida tomorrow and never touched the clams.
he had his daughter tend them,,keeps them in a dive bag,every 8 hours pulls them out of the water and leaves them out for 6-8 hours then back in again,repeat,gets them nice and clean and alive.
yes,clams CAN drown !!
so i HAVE to get them today.


----------



## roncoinc

John,,those diaphrams ARE for tilly.
i kept a dozen or so,dont see many HS carbs here.
if fuel pump is good just that part can get a carb in good shape.
make note of the button that hits the lever,i think those are the "catch" type.
not the same as on the push down type,they have a shorter button.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I HAVE to get dressed today.
> just got a call from my "clam" friend.
> he went out satday and got his limit.
> then came down with what i got.
> he's leaving for florida tomorrow and never touched the clams.
> he had his daughter tend them,,keeps them in a dive bag,every 8 hours pulls them out of the water and leaves them out for 6-8 hours then back in again,repeat,gets them nice and clean and alive.
> yes,clams CAN drown !!
> so i HAVE to get them today.



Didn't know they could drown?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,those diaphrams ARE for tilly.
> i kept a dozen or so,dont see many HS carbs here.
> if fuel pump is good just that part can get a carb in good shape.
> make note of the button that hits the lever,i think those are the "catch" type.
> not the same as on the push down type,they have a shorter button.



OK I will bag and tag them !

Thanks Ron !


----------



## tbone75

Ran across a used clutch cover for my 372,snatched that up! LOL Going to have to dig it out and see what else it needed? Just a top end I think?


----------



## tbone75

Also found 2 inner dogs for the 394s,now I just need the outer ones.


----------



## tbone75

Dang FIL stihl has my 365 ! Going to have to go take it back! He really likes it. LOL

Can't blame him to much,all he has is a MS250. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I HAVE to get dressed today.
> just got a call from my "clam" friend.
> he went out satday and got his limit.
> then came down with what i got.
> he's leaving for florida tomorrow and never touched the clams.
> he had his daughter tend them,,keeps them in a dive bag,every 8 hours pulls them out of the water and leaves them out for 6-8 hours then back in again,repeat,gets them nice and clean and alive.
> yes,clams CAN drown !!
> so i HAVE to get them today.



Put that under "Ron's Seafood Tips"..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Also found 2 inner dogs for the 394s,now I just need the outer ones.



See Sparky


----------



## tbone75

346 fired right up,but something isn't just right.Try to let it idle it loads up,revs VERY good.Can't seem to adjust it out? Checked the needle and reset it a tad lower,it was a bit high. Stihl doing it,may try another needle? Just can't think of anything else that will make it do that? Other than that it runs GREAT !


----------



## sefh3

Afternoon Everyone.
Back at the 9-5. I preferred my vacation time instead.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> See Sparky



Don't see sparky......


----------



## farrell

Afternoon all!

B E A utiful day out! 

Took the lil fella to the docs this mornin

Had breakfast at McD's

Stopped TSC and Walmart 

Did a few things outside

Put the starter rope back in the crapsman....got it to bark but won't run yet

So I pulled our the 372 & 268 and fired them up! Sounded like a dirt bike race in my back yard:msp_biggrin: love it! Cut up the Xmas tree since they were out and runnin

Break time!

Then off to the JOB!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 346 fired right up,but something isn't just right.Try to let it idle it loads up,revs VERY good.Can't seem to adjust it out? Checked the needle and reset it a tad lower,it was a bit high. Stihl doing it,may try another needle? Just can't think of anything else that will make it do that? Other than that it runs GREAT !



Could be the low speed needle or seat buggered up..
or wrong needle ?
L ow is L onger 

squirt cleaner in low jet and make sure all 2 or thee holes are open.
can do that on the saw.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> B E A utiful day out!
> 
> Took the lil fella to the docs this mornin
> 
> Had breakfast at McD's
> 
> Stopped TSC and Walmart
> 
> Did a few things outside
> 
> Put the starter rope back in the crapsman....got it to bark but won't run yet
> 
> So I pulled our the 372 & 268 and fired them up! Sounded like a dirt bike race in my back yard:msp_biggrin: love it! Cut up the Xmas tree since they were out and runnin
> 
> Break time!
> 
> Then off to the Jxx!


close call !!
donwanna get caught swearing !


----------



## roncoinc

I got a BOX in the mail !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got a BOX in the mail !!



Hope it was the one from me? LOL

Just got back from the family doc. Wants more blood from me in the next day or two.Can't eat nuttin fer 8 hrs. before ! And no Mt-Dew :msp_scared:
Then "Sun." at 7:45 pm I get a EMG done, WTF is that? LOL Then back to him in 2 weeks ! 
Just because I told him my feet hurt? 


I will go clean the carb on the 346 ! Thanks Ron !! That don't work I will grab another one out of the pile. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Did you like the packing I used for that handle Ron? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> I got a BOX in the mail !!





ACK !!!!!


:beated:

I been contaminated again !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> ACK !!!!!
> 
> 
> :beated:
> 
> I been contaminated again !!



:msp_scared:

Stiliotitus again!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> :msp_scared:
> 
> Stiliotitus again!



I opened up the John box and TOUCHED it before i knew what it was !


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> I opened up the John box and TOUCHED it before i knew what it was !


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I opened up the John box and TOUCHED it before i knew what it was !



Ron...........I would have thot you would've learned when opening a package with unknown contents you must wear your hazmat suit!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


>



I'm sure glad I don't get packages containing stihl contaminated saws and or parts! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Spray it down with BLEACH ! that chit kills anything ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

Question for the saw gods.......

I fired up the 372 and left it idle and warm up for a few minutes today before cutting bein that its been a couple months since she last ran

Now I have noticed it in the past that if I leave it idle while I'm moving wood or clearing brush that when I go back to cutting I get a descent amount of smoke or a couple seconds when I hit the throttle 

My assumption is it is unburnt fuel that collects while idling over a period of time?

Is my Low set too fat and needs leaned out? Then adjust the idle?


----------



## dancan

I got to lookin' my new to me blower this morning , other than the gunk in the carb it's as new as new gets, it's as if the dealer had fuelled it up , started it and gave it to the customer no rust anywhere , no scratches on the paint in the tunnel .
Two pumps of the primer and it started before I could finish the first pull .
I think I'll start it every day to keep the snow away because I know it probably won't start if I leave it alone and it does snow LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I got to lookin' my new to me blower this morning , other than the gunk in the carb it's as new as new gets, it's as if the dealer had fuelled it up , started it and gave it to the customer no rust anywhere , no scratches on the paint in the tunnel .
> Two pumps of the primer and it started before I could finish the first pull .
> I think I'll start it every day to keep the snow away because I know it probably won't start if I leave it alone and it does snow LOL



You take it to Jerry? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Question for the saw gods.......
> 
> I fired up the 372 and left it idle and warm up for a few minutes today before cutting bein that its been a couple months since she last ran
> 
> Now I have noticed it in the past that if I leave it idle while I'm moving wood or clearing brush that when I go back to cutting I get a descent amount of smoke or a couple seconds when I hit the throttle
> 
> My assumption is it is unburnt fuel that collects while idling over a period of time?
> 
> Is my Low set too fat and needs leaned out? Then adjust the idle?



Maybe just a very slight bit fat. Not sure I would mess with it. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Have to start my anti stihlitosis diet tonite.. 


now THATS a mess a clahms !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Have to start my anti stihlitosis diet tonite..
> 
> 
> now THATS a mess a clahms !!



Yep ............. Big bag of chit right there ! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I HAVE to get dressed today.
> just got a call from my "clam" friend.
> he went out satday and got his limit.
> then came down with what i got.
> he's leaving for florida tomorrow and never touched the clams.
> he had his daughter tend them,,keeps them in a dive bag,every 8 hours pulls them out of the water and leaves them out for 6-8 hours then back in again,repeat,gets them nice and clean and alive.
> yes,clams CAN drown !!
> so i HAVE to get them today.




What chu talkin 'bout...drownin a clam?? You can suffocate them in a bag...but u ain't drownin no clam...chummy.....best claming of all is on flats that humans can't get to but 4 times a year!!!


Drownin a clam...Hahahhahahah ....next thing you'll be tellin john ' bout those New Hamshire Snow Snakes.....you know the poison kind.....worse bite than steels..... LOL!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Maybe just a very slight bit fat. Not sure I would mess with it. LOL



A vote for no touchy!LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> What chu talkin 'bout...drownin a clam?? You can suffocate them in a bag...but u ain't drownin no clam...chummy.....best claming of all is on flats that humans can't get to but 4 times a year!!!
> 
> 
> Drownin a clam...Hahahhahahah ....next thing you'll be tellin john ' bout those New Hamshire Snow Snakes.....you know the poison kind.....worse bite than steels..... LOL!!!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> What chu talkin 'bout...drownin a clam?? You can suffocate them in a bag...but u ain't drownin no clam...chummy.....best claming of all is on flats that humans can't get to but 4 times a year!!!
> 
> 
> Drownin a clam...Hahahhahahah ....next thing you'll be tellin john ' bout those New Hamshire Snow Snakes.....you know the poison kind.....worse bite than steels..... LOL!!!



I found the sheds of the jackalope that has been living in the brush behind the house this morning! Only seen him a couple times so far.....


----------



## farrell

Who wants to go on a snipe hunt?

Bring your own stick and bag! I don't have enough for everyone!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Have to start my anti stihlitosis diet tonite..
> 
> 
> now THATS a mess a clahms !!




Nice mess of steemahs Ron.....'cept the spiked ones........good they were purged well.....no grit... best eating. When I was a teenager I used to dig commercially for my recreational funding....but also used to sell steamers to the summer folk by the pound....used to purge them in an old wooden lobster crate on an outhaul for three day before sale.....folks really like clean clams...sold all I could keep at three times the comm. rate!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I dont recall ever recomending THREE thou ??
> at least not on a steal where the quality of the metal is like a ballon full of air,temp changes and it gets bigger or smaller
> 
> It makes sense that a smaller piece of metal will expand less than a larger piece .
> so it "could " be said that as the size of the bore increase the ring gap should accordingly. ?
> i still like .006 as the sweet spot on about anything.



I sorta remember a post about ductile iron won`t expand much and that .003 was enough for a Hooskie 350. 
Might just be sometimers kickin in...LOL


----------



## farrell

Hey Ron are fresh water clams or muscles any good?

Got em in the rivers round here

Not sure if they is protected or not?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> What chu talkin 'bout...drownin a clam?? You can suffocate them in a bag...but u ain't drownin no clam...chummy.....best claming of all is on flats that humans can't get to but 4 times a year!!!
> 
> 
> Drownin a clam...Hahahhahahah ....next thing you'll be tellin john ' bout those New Hamshire Snow Snakes.....you know the poison kind.....worse bite than steels..... LOL!!!



Next thing you gonna say is clams dont have feet ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Next thing you gonna say is clams dont have feet ??



Hahaha.......two clams got feet......one clam don't gots feet.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> A vote for no touchy!LOL



I tell everyone that chainsaws are not meant to idle, they will if the L is set lean enough but that makes the saw harder to start , especially when cold. To make the saw start easier I set the L a little fatter, up the throttle screw a bit and that usually requires the H to be leaned out a touch to keep everything in balance. My 026`s will most often start on the first pull even when cold, surprising everyone around when the saw starts immediately.
One of my modded 044`s don`t even have a choke, when its cold it gets an injection,...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

What`s this, youse fellers messin with Ron over hissin ,"clams"?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Hey Ron are fresh water clams or muscles any good?
> 
> Got em in the rivers round here
> 
> Not sure if they is protected or not?



Not!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Have to start my anti stihlitosis diet tonite..
> 
> 
> now THATS a mess a clahms !!



That will clean you out...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep ............. Big bag of chit right there ! :biggrinbounce2:



How would YOU know ???

probly nevah had a fresh clam in yer life !!

probly got em confused with sumthin else like ya did that african lobster you had last week ! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> How would YOU know ???
> 
> probly nevah had a fresh clam in yer life !!
> 
> probly got em confused with sumthin else like ya did that african lobster you had last week ! LOL !!



Why they so little??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Nice mess of steemahs Ron.....'cept the spiked ones........good they were purged well.....no grit... best eating. When I was a teenager I used to dig commercially for my recreational funding....but also used to sell steamers to the summer folk by the pound....used to purge them in an old wooden lobster crate on an outhaul for three day before sale.....folks really like clean clams...sold all I could keep at three times the comm. rate!!!



Heck,,aint nuthin like "crunchy" clams man !!

the grit is good fer the digestion ! 

my father used to feed em corn meal,,cleand and fatten em up at the same time


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I sorta remember a post about ductile iron won`t expand much and that .003 was enough for a Hooskie 350.
> Might just be sometimers kickin in...LOL



Well with the superior metalurgency of swedish products that could be tru ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Heck,,aint nuthin like "crunchy" clams man !!
> 
> the grit is good fer the digestion !
> 
> my father used to feed em corn meal,,cleand and fatten em up at the same time




U talkin chickens or clams????


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Hey Ron are fresh water clams or muscles any good?
> 
> Got em in the rivers round here
> 
> Not sure if they is protected or not?



Dunno ??

see if seagulls or "native americans" eat them.
if one does and not the other,no good.
if both eat them then MAY be edible..

heck , around here seagulls wont eat the saltwater mussels they are THAT bad !!
they go to MacD's for left over french fries instead !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hahaha.......two clams got feet......one clam don't gots feet.......



:msp_biggrin:

keep thet tween us ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> What`s this, youse fellers messin with Ron over hissin ,"clams"?



Jerry can speak english !!


----------



## dancan

I've read stories that say native americans ate them fresh water jobbies , never met someone that did , let us know how you make out .


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Why they so little??



Use the big ones for bait !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How would YOU know ???
> 
> probly nevah had a fresh clam in yer life !!
> 
> probly got em confused with sumthin else like ya did that african lobster you had last week ! LOL !!



You do have a point there? :hmm3grin2orange:


Never tried them before?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> U talkin chickens or clams????



CLAMS !! yer dangburned tater farmah !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Use the big ones for bait !



Thought that Hampsta clams only come one size....LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I've read stories that say native americans ate them fresh water jobbies , never met someone that did , let us know how you make out .



use to pick up big ones out of the creek around here,but never heard of anyone eating them?


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Robin,,

bummer on the shrimp season eh ?? 

cycles come and cycles go...................

gonna miss them tasty little candies this winter 

and NO john,,they are nothing like you have EVER had,,in fact they probly never shipped them that far anyway.
NOTHING like a store bot shrimp,,these thangs like eatin candy.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thought that Hampsta clams only come one size....LOL



Yup,,one size,,eatin size !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> use to pick up big ones out of the creek around here,but never heard of anyone eating them?



try eating one !!

and IF we hear back from you let us know how it was ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> CLAMS !! yer dangburned tater farmah !!




Taters are good.......cahn't have chowdah without taters.......without taters it's just Clam Belly Soup.......John wouldn't even eat that.....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Taters are good.......cahn't have chowdah without taters.......without taters it's just Clam Belly Soup.......John wouldn't even eat that.....



MMmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,, mayne taters,,bestest there is ...chowdah,,stew,baked,fried,, mashed !! etc...!!!
even let the kid's outta school come tater pickin time ! 
and bluebery pickin time..and when they marry thier cousin time..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hey Robin,,
> 
> bummer on the shrimp season eh ??
> 
> cycles come and cycles go...................
> 
> gonna miss them tasty little candies this winter
> 
> and NO john,,they are nothing like you have EVER had,,in fact they probly never shipped them that far anyway.
> NOTHING like a store bot shrimp,,these thangs like eatin candy.



I like Gulf of Maine shrimp.....nothing better......had fried shrimp at Gritty's last night......way over done....I ain't much of a whiner when it comes to food but I had to have them take them back...looked good..nice golden brown but hard as a rock....shot several across the room trying to spear them with a fork....when I did get one, it was like eating a pencil eraser...second batch was super..just right...got a free Scottish ale for my trouble......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> try eating one !!
> 
> and IF we hear back from you let us know how it was ??



I will send a couple to you ! You can try some of them snotty looking things !:msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I like Gulf of Maine shrimp.....nothing better......had fried shrimp at Gritty's last night......way over done....I ain't much of a whiner when it comes to food but I had to have them take them back...looked good..nice golden brown but hard as a rock....shot several across the room trying to spear them with a fork....when I did get one, it was like eating a pencil eraser...second batch was super..just right...got a free Scottish ale for my trouble......



You must have had them nadian pencil eraseurs,,,,down here they are pretty tender..

couldnt have been gulf shrimp,limited season aint open yet.
dont open till feb,,then limit is down %75 from last year !!
figure like two weeks open season


----------



## roncoinc

Anybody keepin track ??
am i caught up yet ??
bout worn out for now anyway.
stihl recovering ya know ??
anybody i missed insulting let me know and i will try to make up for it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Anybody keepin track ??
> am i caught up yet ??
> bout worn out for now anyway.
> stihl recovering ya know ??
> anybody i missed insulting let me know and i will try to make up for it



Sparky,JimBob ? :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sparky,JimBob ? :msp_confused:



I got sparky earlier when i mentioned the 394 spikes.
he has a set of mine to make templates from.

JimBob i will wait till he send me the oh56 parts he hasent even looked for yet but said he had 

think that covers it ??


----------



## roncoinc

Time to spray some black hammered paint !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time to spray some black hammered paint !



Paint sniffer ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Paint sniffer ! :hmm3grin2orange:



FREE buzz !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> FREE buzz !! LOL !!



Wait till ya see what i painted turns out


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wait till ya see what i painted turns out



opcorn:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> opcorn:



Gotta dry enuf to take the tape off...

over the woodstove now


----------



## tbone75

How about this one? #-4 066  yes that makes 5 of them things! I have lost my freaking mind ! Good shape,runs good,20" B&C.To cheap to pass up !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Gotta dry enuf to take the tape off...
> 
> over the woodstove now



That handle?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> How about this one? #-4 066  yes that makes 5 of them things! I have lost my freaking mind ! Good shape,runs good,20" B&C.To cheap to pass up !



ACK !!!! 

stihlitosis attack !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ACK !!!!
> 
> stihlitosis attack !!!



Its 4-Sale !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Paint dry yet?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Paint dry yet?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Thank looks MUCH better !!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


>



Black hammertex.








left side foam was a bixxch to get blown up back in place,was stuck pretty good,,took 150lbs of air several times to break it loose.


----------



## tbone75

Never had that chit off a handle before.Going to need to,got to put a heater under one. jacob J just found me a poly flywheel with the magnet in it ! Unless I find a wrap handle with the heater in it.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Never had that chit off a handle before.Going to need to,got to put a heater under one. jacob J just found me a poly flywheel with the magnet in it ! Unless I find a wrap handle with the heater in it.



You have never re-positioned handle bar covering before ???


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Its 4-Sale !! :hmm3grin2orange:



I will give you $10 for it!


----------



## farrell

Did some researchin............

French creek the most bio diverse watershed in the northeast has 30 species of fresh water mussels! Which are edible! Not sure how good? But 13 of these species are state and or federally endangered!
Maybe a meal this spring?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Did some researchin............
> 
> French creek the most bio diverse watershed in the northeast has 30 species of fresh water mussels! Which are edible! Not sure how good? But 13 of these species are state and or federally endangered!
> Maybe a meal this spring?



Prob best like other fish when COLD !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You have never re-positioned handle bar covering before ???



Nope ! Never need to before !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nope ! Never need to before !



Aint worked on chainsaws much eh ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Prob best like other fish when COLD !



Any fish is much better out of cold water !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Aint worked on chainsaws much eh ??



Guess not? LOL


----------



## tbone75

How ya do it? LOL Air pressure is all I know so far?


----------



## sefh3

Ron I can't wait to see the whole saw all painted......


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Ron I can't wait to see the whole saw all painted......



Just like a polished turd ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> How ya do it? LOL Air pressure is all I know so far?



Ya stick the needle under the edge and give er air !
pinch off what you can to keep it contained.
it will blow up like a ballon a little,,check and see if it's free all around.
may havta move the needle around the circumfrence to get it all free.
when air blowing free just push on it.
diff size needles work better on diff coverings.
experiment .
that orange foam needed a large needle for lots of volume because it stretched out a lot.
the tight vinyl,thin ones seem to like a small needle that gives more pressure compared to more volume from a bigger one.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ya stick the needle under the edge and give er air !
> pinch off what you can to keep it contained.
> it will blow up like a ballon a little,,check and see if it's free all around.
> may havta move the needle around the circumfrence to get it all free.
> when air blowing free just push on it.
> diff size needles work better on diff coverings.
> experiment .
> that orange foam needed a large needle for lots of volume because it stretched out a lot.
> the tight vinyl,thin ones seem to like a small needle that gives more pressure compared to more volume from a bigger one.



How about putting it back on?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> how about putting it back on?



lol !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Hello everybody.

Ron there is a package in the mail for you, put it in today. I am sending you a chain tensioner and an inner bar plate. The chain catcher was missing, sorry. Hope the parts help you get that machine down the road.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> Ron there is a package in the mail for you, put it in today. I am sending you a chain tensioner and an inner bar plate. The chain catcher was missing, sorry. Hope the parts help you get that machine down the road.



Oh good !! 

i can pick on you now ??


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Did some researchin............
> 
> French creek the most bio diverse watershed in the northeast has 30 species of fresh water mussels! Which are edible! Not sure how good? But 13 of these species are state and or federally endangered!
> Maybe a meal this spring?



You talkin French Creek up here in Clayton?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Oh good !!
> 
> i can pick on you now ??



Bring it on Smurfette, you have lots of catching up to do to make up for nice time :msp_thumbsup:.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> Ron there is a package in the mail for you, put it in today. I am sending you a chain tensioner and an inner bar plate. The chain catcher was missing, sorry. Hope the parts help you get that machine down the road.



Hi JimBob !


You need a 066 ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jimdad07

jimdad07 said:


> Bring it on Smurfette, you have lots of catching up to do to make up for nice time :msp_thumbsup:.



Hopefully I have a real zinger coming my way, this kind of insult should not go unanswered.

Still waiting on orange parts to show up here. Fleabay add said they could take until the end of this month to get here, hopefully not that long. I haven't pulled that crankcase apart yet, just kind of waiting on my parts. I like to be able to put it all back together after I have it apart.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Hi JimBob !
> 
> 
> You need a 066 ! :msp_rolleyes:



Oh, don't think I don't know that. I also need a 395xp, a 3120xp, an 088, an 065 and so on. I would love to have at least one of all of the big boys from all of the main brands. Hate to say it, but the Homelites don't trip my trigger nor do the Macs. I'll have to send all those out to you guys, I do like the Poulans a lot though.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Oh, don't think I don't know that. I also need a 395xp, a 3120xp, an 088, an 065 and so on. I would love to have at least one of all of the big boys from all of the main brands. Hate to say it, but the Homelites don't trip my trigger nor do the Macs. I'll have to send all those out to you guys, I do like the Poulans a lot though.



You can keep the Homies and Macs too. LOL


Package deal ! 066 & 394 ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jimdad07

Pretty sure a tumble weed just went across my computer screen.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You can keep the Homies and Macs too. LOL
> 
> 
> Package deal ! 066 & 394 ! :msp_w00t:



Package deal? That is very tempting...very very tempting. I hate to let go of that Dollie though, it's a real work horse on the mill.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Package deal? That is very tempting...very very tempting. I hate to let go of that Dollie though, it's a real work horse on the mill.



You would be sorry if you did ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Bring it on Smurfette, you have lots of catching up to do to make up for nice time :msp_thumbsup:.





:msp_w00t: can tell your feeling better !! 


get plow setup for truck yet ??

i do know a bit about chevy setups..


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> :msp_w00t: can tell your feeling better !!
> 
> 
> get plow setup for truck yet ??
> 
> i do know a bit about chevy setups..



Picking up the plow this week. Going to take it over to a friend of mine who does a little fabbing and see what we can do. Feeling much better.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Picking up the plow this week. Going to take it over to a friend of mine who does a little fabbing and see what we can do. Feeling much better.



I assume it's hydraulic and not electric ??
pump under the hood needing a pulley to power it ??
then push plates for the truck,,sometimes very costly.
also the tension rods,,needing to tighten up the front suspension..
if you go look online at the fisher setups that are close to the one your looking at you can see typical components.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I assume it's hydraulic and not electric ??
> pump under the hood needing a pulley to power it ??
> then push plates for the truck,,sometimes very costly.
> also the tension rods,,needing to tighten up the front suspension..
> if you go look online at the fisher setups that are close to the one your looking at you can see typical components.



I think this one might be electric and I think it's a quick hitch type. I'll know better when I get it, I'll take some pics for you.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Picking up the plow this week. Going to take it over to a friend of mine who does a little fabbing and see what we can do. Feeling much better.



Trade that thing for a cab for your tractor ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I think this one might be electric and I think it's a quick hitch type. I'll know better when I get it, I'll take some pics for you.



Ok,,when you get a chance,,look under the front end and see if you have some long rods going from front to back about an inch or so thick that upon close looking may be adjustable.
has to be a way to tighten up the front end to carry the extra weight.


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!

tm.reg.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!
> 
> tm.reg.



Nite ya ol phart !

Glad your feeling better !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Trade that thing for a cab for your tractor ! LOL



Or some big saws. Problem with our tractors is they are do big that it makes it hard to maneuver them in the snow.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Or some big saws. Problem with our tractors is they are do big that it makes it hard to maneuver them in the snow.



You just need neighbors like I have ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

John, we might have to work a deal someday for one of those 066's. We'll see what I can work up for trading stock...mini-mac carcass?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> John, we might have to work a deal someday for one of those 066's. We'll see what I can work up for trading stock...mini-mac carcass?



Your smoking some good stuff aint ya !


----------



## dancan

zzzzZZZZlakerszzzzzzzz !!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> zzzzZZZZlakerszzzzzzzz !!!!



Yep.....that'd be me....slept in.....


----------



## dancan

Ron and John must be all cuddled up toasty warm under the blankets with their Stihls .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ron and John must be all cuddled up toasty warm under the blankets with their Stihls .



Morning Auntie Dan and guys.


----------



## tbone75

Another one of them sorta,kinda,maybe 3 hrs. sleep nights. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

The rain starts tomorrow for the next 4 days. They say we could get 2 or more inches. Least the snow will be gone!


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Bunch of slackers !




yep....that'd be me.......stihl haven't got the 49sp papers off to you......working 30 miles away..PO closed when I leave and closed when I get back......I'm shooting for this Saturday.........warm here this week....no rain until Sat night/Sunday.....snow/sleet/freezing rain/rain.....in that order....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> yep....that'd be me.......stihl haven't got the 49sp papers off to you......working 30 miles away..PO closed when I leave and closed when I get back......I'm shooting for this Saturday.........warm here this week....no rain until Sat night/Sunday.....snow/sleet/freezing rain/rain.....in that order....



I will take the rain ! LOL

Don't even worry about saw parts right now. Wait till your not so busy and closer to home ! LOL I need to look it over real close so I don't miss anything ! LOL

I am getting the 621 back out today,and get it running right ! Then who knows what? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see Adam Apple down there !
Hows the back and zoo doing? LOL


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> You talkin French Creek up here in Clayton?



Negative. This French creek starts in chattaqua ny and flows through northwest pa and empties into to allegheny river


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hi JimBob !
> 
> 
> You need a 066 ! :msp_rolleyes:



I told you what I would give you for it! That includes pick up! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I told you what I would give you for it! That includes pick up! LOL



You don't even like Steels ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I see Adam Apple down there !
> Hows the back and zoo doing? LOL



Oh all is well in nw pa!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You don't even like Steels ! LOL



Didn't say I didn't like em! Just like my huskies better!

Got the stihl whacker! 

And I ain't never used a pro grade stihl before!

Just rag on em to get Jerry and Dan all fired up!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Didn't say I didn't like em! Just like my huskies better!
> 
> Got the stihl whacker!
> 
> And I ain't never used a pro grade stihl before!
> 
> Just rag on em to get Jerry and Dan all fired up!:msp_biggrin:



Jerry don't agree with me and Ron , but Huskys are easier to work on ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Jerry don't agree with me and Ron , but Huskys are easier to work on ! LOL



It's all on preference!

I prefer Swedish models over the fat drunk German ones!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

I have run clean out of room for saws ! And more on the way ! 

Gots to get some lumber and get to building shelves ! And I don't have much room for that even !

The garage has to get built this year ! Just can't find the exact right spot for it. Sounds silly,but every place I want to put it,I will have problems.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I have run clean out of room for saws ! And more on the way !
> 
> Gots to get some lumber and get to building shelves ! And I don't have much room for that even !
> 
> The garage has to get built this year ! Just can't find the exact right spot for it. Sounds silly,but every place I want to put it,I will have problems.



Gonna have to make list of pros and cons of each location. Lesser of two evils as it were!


----------



## farrell

What about buyin or putting up a small shed for storage? You can lock it up!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> What about buyin or putting up a small shed for storage? You can lock it up!



That would help for a little while. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I better get busy doing something ? :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

Storage problem ??

no problem..
keep checking CL for free campers.
seal the roof.
pressure wash the outside to make it look nice.
curtains in the windows.
locks up tight.
you can move it anytime or give it away when done.
dont look bad sitting around.

i know people pick them up,fix leaks,clean em out and sell storage trailers and make a buck.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That would help for a little while. LOL



Pick up one them nice Amish made sheds! Big or as small as you want!


----------



## roncoinc

Heres a 24 FOOT long camper for $500
how much lumber can you buy for that ? not a lot.


1992 catalin 24 FT camper


----------



## AU_K2500

Slacker checking in....did some saw work last night. Got the top end together on the 4th and final stihl. 024. Used an good used OEM mahle cylinder I had. VEC piston, caber rings. Glued it up last night. Will check comp and fire it up this evening.


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys. Love this smart ass phone, I can check in anywhere. Installing a wood stove today for one of our office people, nice morning project.


----------



## tbone75

WTF !!!! Its raining ! Wernt suppose to till tomorrow !

The camper idea sounds good to me ! Cheap,easy,give it away when I am done with it !

Semi trailer be even better ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Morning guys. Love this smart ass phone, I can check in anywhere. Installing a wood stove today for one of our office people, nice morning project.



I may like mine? if I ever get smart nuff to use the dang thing !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> WTF !!!! Its raining ! Wernt suppose to till tomorrow !
> 
> The camper idea sounds good to me ! Cheap,easy,give it away when I am done with it !
> 
> Semi trailer be even better ! LOL



Thats what my shop is,semi trailer.
at the cost of scrap metal now those things are priced out of site !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> WTF !!!! Its raining ! Wernt suppose to till tomorrow !
> 
> The camper idea sounds good to me ! Cheap,easy,give it away when I am done with it !
> 
> Semi trailer be even better ! LOL



If you got a camper you would never get rid of it.
to danged handy for storage !
can move it out of site anytime you want.


----------



## AU_K2500

Semi trailer or shipping container. You can lease or.buy them out right.


----------



## roncoinc

SCHOOT !!

feeling betterer ??


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> SCHOOT !!
> 
> feeling betterer ??



I hope the PO didnt lose that coil on ya,shoulda had it by now ??


----------



## Scooterbum

Got the coil buddy. Thanks !!
Just haven't had a chance to put her on.
Starting to get a little work done again :msp_smile:
I'll be cutting those 056 stencils later today. Will try and get to PO tomorrow.I've got a pile a boxes to go.
Dd\id ya' get that 056 runnin' yet?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Semi trailer or shipping container. You can lease or.buy them out right.



Container with side doors are nice.


----------



## tbone75

Didn't get much done yet,just got to tired and took a nap ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

My 028Super fixer upper showed up. I have most everything I need for it.


----------



## farrell

Found a 395xp on the Craigslist! $550 seems a lil steep?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Found a 395xp on the Craigslist! $550 seems a lil steep?



Sounds about average I think. Check out flea bay to see what they go for?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sounds about average I think. Check out flea bay to see what they go for?



It's up by buffalo new york. Lot of money right now. Jim I think it's closer to you!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> It's up by buffalo new york. Lot of money right now. Jim I think it's closer to you!



He would like that ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Scooterbum said:


> Got the coil buddy. Thanks !!
> Just haven't had a chance to put her on.
> Starting to get a little work done again :msp_smile:
> I'll be cutting those 056 stencils later today. Will try and get to PO tomorrow.I've got a pile a boxes to go.
> Dd\id ya' get that 056 runnin' yet?



Hey scoot. Hope your starting to feel better. Good to see ya around again.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey scoot. Hope your starting to feel better. Good to see ya around again.



Mark don't worry about any spikes for me. Wait till later on when you haven't done any for a while ! Don't cause your self any trouble for any of them !


----------



## tbone75

If I had the extra money and was able to drive over there,I would grab this pile. LOL


Stihl Chainsaw Parts Lot Dealer Repair Center Closing | eBay


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Got the coil buddy. Thanks !!
> Just haven't had a chance to put her on.
> Starting to get a little work done again :msp_smile:
> I'll be cutting those 056 stencils later today. Will try and get to PO tomorrow.I've got a pile a boxes to go.
> Dd\id ya' get that 056 runnin' yet?



I can see you havent been keeping up with this thread 
been posting about the oh56 progress as it goes along.
not together yet,,work in progress


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My 028Super fixer upper showed up. I have most everything I need for it.



ACK !! :msp_scared:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> My 028Super fixer upper showed up. I have most everything I need for it.



One of my all time favorite firewood saws.
Widen the ports a little and open the muffler and she'll sing.
Always liked the feel.Good balance.And sounds like a badass dirt bike !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My 028Super fixer upper showed up. I have most everything I need for it.



Kin ya make er look like this ??












to bad i need to wear a hazmat suit to touch it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Kin ya make er look like this ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to bad i need to wear a hazmat suit to touch it



I can get close ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

May have found the 346 problem,sprayed carb cleaner into the L side.Leaked out the welch plug,cleaned everything up and sealed them with nail polish. Find out tomorrow?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> One of my all time favorite firewood saws.
> Widen the ports a little and open the muffler and she'll sing.
> Always liked the feel.Good balance.And sounds like a badass dirt bike !!



I don't like them very well. LOL Maybe if I open it up? I should have close to enough parts for 2 of them. LOL I will possibly keep the nice one?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I don't like them very well. LOL Maybe if I open it up? I should have close to enough parts for 2 of them. LOL I will possibly keep the nice one?



Possibly??????????

You will till there is a full litter of the things!!!

Hey John!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Possibly??????????
> 
> You will till there is a full litter of the things!!!
> 
> Hey John!!!!!!



Already had 2 I let go of ! LOL One about as nice as Rons. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I can get close ! LOL



Hey john! Since ron is tormenting you with clean saws. I figured I'd do the same.
View attachment 272365


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john! Since ron is tormenting you with clean saws. I figured I'd do the same.
> View attachment 272365



Looks GOOD Mark !!


----------



## tbone75

Hey ! I showed a nice clean Husky 346 ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Nuttin but SLACKERS again !!


----------



## dancan

Is this a Cleansaw site or a Chainsaw site ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

I could post some picts of nice clean saws that have not been run since I have owned them...LOL


----------



## dancan

Ron , John , Sparky and ................ never mind .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Ron , John , Sparky and ................ never mind .



Huh?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> May have found the 346 problem,sprayed carb cleaner into the L side.Leaked out the welch plug,cleaned everything up and sealed them with nail polish. Find out tomorrow?



You da only guy i know has his own nail polish !! LOL !!

tho most steal lovers do anyway cause they kinda,,ya know,,tend to lean that way ??


----------



## Cantdog

SSSSssslackersss??? I think not........The drinking will continue until moral improves..........


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Possibly??????????
> 
> You will till there is a full litter of the things!!!
> 
> Hey John!!!!!!



When vermin breed dont they call that a " litter " ??


----------



## roncoinc

au_k2500 said:


> hey john! Since ron is tormenting you with clean saws. I figured i'd do the same.
> View attachment 272365



ack !!!!

Poison !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

*The chef is in the house !!*

Ol's kid has spent over 15 years as a seafood chef for some of the finest seafood restaurants in,,,,,,,,ok,,,mayne ....
i left him in control of the kitchen tonight to deal with about 4 gallons of clams ( with ONE feet  )
we will be having fried clams ALA - Christopher and steamers done in beer with drawn butter with balsamic vinigar .. 
chainsaws ????? where ????


----------



## roncoinc

got a saw box today ! 










had a runner but the starter went bad..
they take two diff starters with two diff flywheels with diff timing and i couldnt combine the two i had so this should be able to help make a good runner outta the pahts..


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> got a saw box today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a runner but the starter went bad..
> they take two diff starters with two diff flywheels with diff timing and i couldnt combine the two i had so this should be able to help make a good runner outta the pahts..




The whole saw is there except the top cover and the carb and hair filter..


----------



## dancan

No slackin' for me , I was hangin' drywall today , Robin an Jerry would be impressed or mad , not sure which , got's next to no scrap left out of 8 sheets , covered up old panelling , made new walls and a service counter , closed out an old door , made a new doorway .
I sure hope the drywall mudder and taper can take care of a lot of crackfilling , nothing bigger than 1" strips left for scrap but lots of seems LOL , didn't want to cut up a sheet to fill in where people don't see when I had lots of end cuts


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Ol's kid has spent over 15 years as a seafood chef for some of the finest seafood restaurants in,,,,,,,,ok,,,mayne ....
> i left him in control of the kitchen tonight to deal with about 4 gallons of clams ( with ONE feet  )
> we will be having fried clams ALA - Christopher and steamers done in beer with drawn butter with balsamic vinigar ..
> chainsaws ????? where ????



That goes on the list. Sounds very good.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> No slackin' for me , I was hangin' drywall today , Robin an Jerry would be impressed or mad , not sure which , got's next to no scrap left out of 8 sheets , covered up old panelling , made new walls and a service counter , closed out an old door , made a new doorway .
> I sure hope the drywall mudder and taper can take care of a lot of crackfilling , nothing bigger than 1" strips left for scrap but lots of seems LOL , didn't want to cut up a sheet to fill in where people don't see when I had lots of end cuts





......................something tells me that not all your joints have tapered edges on both pieces.........dunno...something just tells me that....glad I'm not your taper/mudda....LOL!!!...........for future reference..the price of a full sheet of rock is nothing compared to wages spent trying to cure a piecemeal job that will crackout soon after anyway......just sayin and stuff...LOL!!! I believe somewhere in your Acadian background a Scott came around and left a couple cheep genes in the pool.......LOL!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Finished sorting out the power supply problem to the shed today 

$200 later all is good..

found the problem in the supply line..

wire goezzinta a " thru hull " fitting in the outside shop wall..








i know i have whacked the wire several times gettin out an extension ladder from behind the shop..
i didnt notice it had broken off the holding clam that cut thru the wire..









both ends of the broken wire were touching metal so circuit testing showed a good circuit.
under load the connection would fail and trip the gfci.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> No slackin' for me , I was hangin' drywall today , Robin an Jerry would be impressed or mad , not sure which , got's next to no scrap left out of 8 sheets , covered up old panelling , made new walls and a service counter , closed out an old door , made a new doorway .
> I sure hope the drywall mudder and taper can take care of a lot of crackfilling , nothing bigger than 1" strips left for scrap but lots of seems LOL , didn't want to cut up a sheet to fill in where people don't see when I had lots of end cuts



Looks good from here !!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> ......................something tells me that not all your joints have tapered edges on both pieces.........dunno...something just tells me that....glad I'm not your taper/mudda....LOL!!!...........for future reference..the price of a full sheet of rock is nothing compared to wages spent trying to cure a piecemeal job that will crackout soon after anyway......just sayin and stuff...LOL!!! I believe somewhere in your Acadian background a Scott came around and left a couple cheep genes in the pool.......LOL!!!!!




Most of the untapered stuff is unseen from the customer's view and the taper/muddah job will be a contra job already negotiated  .













Irish , just sayin' .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> ......................something tells me that not all your joints have tapered edges on both pieces.........dunno...something just tells me that....glad I'm not your taper/mudda....LOL!!!...........for future reference..the price of a full sheet of rock is nothing compared to wages spent trying to cure a piecemeal job that will crackout soon after anyway......just sayin and stuff...LOL!!! I believe somewhere in your Acadian background a Scott came around and left a couple cheep genes in the pool.......LOL!!!!!



now thet rite theyah is sum WICKED funny !!! 
( cheep,,cheep goes the robin  )


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Finished sorting out the power supply problem to the shed today
> 
> $200 later all is good..
> 
> found the problem in the supply line..
> 
> wire goezzinta a " thru hull " fitting in the outside shop wall..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know i have whacked the wire several times gettin out an extension ladder from behind the shop..
> i didnt notice it had broken off the holding clam that cut thru the wire..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both ends of the broken wire were touching metal so circuit testing showed a good circuit.
> under load the connection would fail and trip the gfci.



Good thing you didn't hit the bare wire with the ladder :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

And who in their right mind would want to waste a good sock or a perfectly good Teeshirt ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> No slackin' for me , I was hangin' drywall today , Robin an Jerry would be impressed or mad , not sure which , got's next to no scrap left out of 8 sheets , covered up old panelling , made new walls and a service counter , closed out an old door , made a new doorway .
> I sure hope the drywall mudder and taper can take care of a lot of crackfilling , nothing bigger than 1" strips left for scrap but lots of seems LOL , didn't want to cut up a sheet to fill in where people don't see when I had lots of end cuts



I have a full 4X8X1/2" sheet of gyproc sitting on my truck plus several big pieces left over from todays bathroom reno, going to the dump tomorrow morning unless someone wants it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The whole saw is there except the top cover and the carb and hair filter..



See a bunch a orange turd parts putrifing in a box, bet they smell good. Maybe they make good Orange Kool Aide once they sit and ferment for a while....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a full 4X8X1/2" sheet of gyproc sitting on my truck plus several big pieces left over from todays bathroom reno, going to the dump tomorrow morning unless someone wants it.



I wannit !! I wannit !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I wannit !! I wannit !!



oK,..its yours,..when you coming over to get it??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> See a bunch a orange turd parts putrifing in a box, bet they smell good. Maybe they make good Orange Kool Aide once they sit and ferment for a while....LOL



Stihlitosis vaccine !!!
only thing i found that helps !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Forgot to say there are 8 2X4X8' studs that goes 3 with the gyproc.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> oK,..its yours,..when you coming over to get it??



Tomorrow before noon ok ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Stihlitosis vaccine !!!
> only thing i found that helps !



How long do they have to sit outside before the smell dies down? Just like Buckleys, tastes awful but it works, only interject smell for tastes...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Tomorrow before noon ok ??



I leave at 6:30 so it will be in the driveway, better be gone by time I get home....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> How long do they have to sit outside before the smell dies down? Just like Buckleys, tastes awful but it works, only interject smell for tastes...LOL



I have left steals sit outside for YEARS and the smell i have found has a 1/2 life of 6 months..
how long before it is not detectable i dont know.
hope that helps ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I have left steals sit outside for YEARS and the smell i have found has a 1/2 life of 6 months..
> how long before it is not detectable i dont know.
> hope that helps ??



I have buried Hooskie parts in concrete and after 5 years I can still smell them, I dump/spill gasoline over them every chance I get just to cut that awful stench....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,..do you want those 8 spruce studs also??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have buried Hooskie parts in concrete and after 5 years I can still smell them, I dump/spill gasoline over them every chance I get just to cut that awful stench....LOL



I have burned steals in brush fires and buried the ashes and WEEDS wont even grow in that spot it sthinks so bad stihl !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,..do you want those 8 spruce studs also??



Sure,,they dont take up much room in the truck 

if i'm not on time have Dan pick em up ok ?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a full 4X8X1/2" sheet of gyproc sitting on my truck plus several big pieces left over from todays bathroom reno, going to the dump tomorrow morning unless someone wants it.



Could you get Ron to pick them up an drop um off to me , studs an all ???


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Most of the untapered stuff is unseen from the customer's view and the taper/muddah job will be a contra job already negotiated  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish , just sayin' .




That's what they all say.......LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Sure,,they dont take up much room in the truck
> 
> if i'm not on time have Dan pick em up ok ?



Dan might just keep em for hisn shop.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Could you get Ron to pick them up an drop um off to me , studs an all ???



Think Ron will beat it for home once he makes a steal like that, what a sheet of gyproc an 8 studs, likely jest see a streak headin for the border...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Used my "finish" chainsaw quite a bit today......near perfect cuts in an old dry Hemlock 6X6...joining old floor framing to new floor framing.......deadend cut...hard to get to......used guide boards clamped to the beam...was not a square cut to start with.....came out very good........vewy, vewy quiet too...for a Mac........I was using low smoke oil.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I have burned steals in brush fires and buried the ashes and WEEDS wont even grow in that spot it sthinks so bad stihl !



Should just bury them under your lawn,....no need to mow any more...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Used my "finish" chainsaw quite a bit today......near perfect cuts in an old dry Hemlock 6X6...joining old floor framing to new floor framing.......deadend cut...hard to get to......used guide boards clamped to the beam...was not a square cut to start with.....came out very good........vewy, vewy quiet too...for a Mac........I was using low smoke oil.......



My quiet saw is a lowly Mastercraft, been doing renos with it for 12 years,gone through nine chains and one drive sprocket on it, only use Stihl bar oil in it...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Finished sorting out the power supply problem to the shed today
> 
> $200 later all is good..
> 
> found the problem in the supply line..
> 
> wire goezzinta a " thru hull " fitting in the outside shop wall..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know i have whacked the wire several times gettin out an extension ladder from behind the shop..
> i didnt notice it had broken off the holding clam that cut thru the wire..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both ends of the broken wire were touching metal so circuit testing showed a good circuit.
> under load the connection would fail and trip the gfci.



Whats a "Holding Clam"?????? Is that something you can make chowdah out of???.....or slang for a clam in possession of contraban????


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Should just bury them under your lawn,....no need to mow any more...LOL



I dont have a lawn !! 

what aint garden is run over to much or " natural "


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I dont have a lawn !!
> 
> what aint garden is run over to much or " natural "



Too many Stihls buried there already....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Whats a "Holding Clam"?????? Is that something you can make chowdah out of???.....or slang for a clam in possession of contraban????



I was going to call Ron on that but then thought it was just more New Hampsta lingo....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was going to call Ron on that but then thought it was just more New Hampsta lingo....LOL




Yeah......them Southerners talk kinda funny......almost like speakin Massajusetts........


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah......them Southerners talk kinda funny......almost like speakin Massajusetts........



You tyin to start a fight !! ?? :msp_angry:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah......them Southerners talk kinda funny......almost like speakin Massajusetts........



Don`t want to get Ron mad at me,..he may not come up and pick up that gyproc an studs....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You tyin to start a fight !! ?? :msp_angry:





No........I guess not........you had your clams yet????


----------



## roncoinc

" 


19th Century US History
20th & 21st Century US History
US History (Other)





Home > Arts & Humanities > History > US History > 19th Century US History

How Maine became a state 


Top Article
All Articles










1 of 1
by James Henry

Created on: February 27, 2009 

Folks from Maine bristle when historians remind them that until 1820, the land that is now known as the State of Maine was once part of the Massachusetts Bay Colony "


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t want to get Ron mad at me,..he may not come up and pick up that gyproc an studs....LOL



I'm already mad !! :msp_angry:

so i'm gonna take my saw and go home !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> "
> 
> 
> 19th Century US History
> 20th & 21st Century US History
> US History (Other)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home > Arts & Humanities > History > US History > 19th Century US History
> 
> How Maine became a state
> 
> 
> Top Article
> All Articles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 of 1
> by James Henry
> 
> Created on: February 27, 2009
> Folks from Maine bristle when historians remind them that until 1820, the land that is now known as the State of Maine was once part of the Massachusetts Bay Colony "



Them that bristle are either fake or illiterate mainahs.....real Mainahs know the history and know why we left........LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Them that bristle are either fake or illiterate mainahs.....real Mainahs know the history and know why we left........LOL!!!



Yup,,was easy,,mass let em go 

" In 1820, there was a political atmosphere that sought to maintain a sense of equilibrium between the slave-owning states in the south, and the free states in the north. Adding Missouri to the ranks of a slave-owning state required adding another state in the north, which would be free. That is the means by which Maine officially broke away from the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. "

Stihl to this day people from Mass control most of maine


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,was easy,,mass let em go
> 
> " In 1820, there was a political atmosphere that sought to maintain a sense of equilibrium between the slave-owning states in the south, and the free states in the north. Adding Missouri to the ranks of a slave-owning state required adding another state in the north, which would be free. That is the means by which Maine officially broke away from the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. "
> 
> Stihl to this day people from Mass control most of maine




That may have been the mechanism but not necessarily the entire reason.......being controled by Mass was not alot better than with the king......taxation with no benifit of representation. Not needed or wanted.....as far as control goes.......hard to tell Maine from Mass or NH from Portland down...all the same......different the further away you get from Kittery


----------



## tbone75

4 pages to catch up !

What I get fer sleeping ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ate supper,fell asleep ! Now I will be up all night ! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

Good history lesson going on here tonight. LOL

Anything of a J-Red 2036 fit your Husky 40 Ron? Got a few pieces left.


----------



## tbone75

I show up , everyone leaves? I took a shower and didn't even fart ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I show up , everyone leaves? I took a shower and didn't even fart ! :msp_rolleyes:



It's cause Ron took his saw and left. The Ol Poop.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It's cause Ron took his saw and left. The Ol Poop.



That little turd in a box ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That little turd in a box ! LOL



Well if we read the title of the thread.......;-))


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Yeah......them Southerners talk kinda funny......almost like speakin Massajusetts........



I lived down there once and I hated it. Used to frame houses down in the Springfield area all the way out to Cape Cod. That state is pretty close to being the a-hole of the earth if you ask me.


----------



## tbone75

The dang doc doubled one of my meds.Says it may cause drowsiness ! No chit ! Started taking it today,been tired all day ! Told me I would get use to it after a few days. Said it would help me sleep better? Didn't say it would knock me out ! 

This chit is for arthritis. LOL Now I take 2 different pills for that ! Guess I am just a freaking mess ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well if we read the title of the thread.......;-))



Hows Rob tonight?


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Used my "finish" chainsaw quite a bit today......near perfect cuts in an old dry Hemlock 6X6...joining old floor framing to new floor framing.......deadend cut...hard to get to......used guide boards clamped to the beam...was not a square cut to start with.....came out very good........vewy, vewy quiet too...for a Mac........I was using low smoke oil.......



They make a jig for a chainsaw for timber framing that attaches to the beam, the saw rides on a slide. I bet you could make one pretty easily. Probably would not have worked for what you were doing today though from the sounds of it.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Well if we read the title of the thread.......;-))



Hello Rob. What's new in your world?


----------



## jimdad07

They got us all iPads at work to do our paperwork on now, out with the old lap tops. I am using it right now. This thing is pretty darn slick, faster than my house puter. Quite a few nice features, it's the same as my smart arse phone, just with a huge screen.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> They got us all iPads at work to do our paperwork on now, out with the old lap tops. I am using it right now. This thing is pretty darn slick, faster than my house puter. Quite a few nice features, it's the same as my smart arse phone, just with a huge screen.



Turning into a geek , aint ya ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hows Rob tonight?



Spinal worked wonders. I can hobble right along. ;-))

Hey John.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Spinal worked wonders. I can hobble right along. ;-))
> 
> Hey John.



Good to hear ! Hope it keeps getting better !


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hello Rob. What's new in your world?



Spinal. LOL. 

Can walk so now is usually when I go too fast and crash and burn. 

I got to get back to work so I can mail a set of cases out. 

Got trees down to cut up. My nephew has covered moving the wood for his grandfather. And splitting. Using one of those Fiskars, learning about splitting wood.


----------



## Stem450Husky

#2 checkin in, im slackin big time :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> #2 checkin in, im slackin big time :msp_sad:



You have been a HUGE SLACKER ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You have been a HUGE SLACKER ! :msp_w00t:



If I could get back to work I could slack as much!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> If I could get back to work I could slack as much!!!



You worry about getting better ! Work will be there !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Taught my nephew to make hot German potato salad. Easy to make but good. 

And Syracuse Salt potatoes. Amazed the boy. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You worry about getting better ! Work will be there !



Weird not to be at work.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Weird not to be at work.



Wait till you retire ! Been 2 years , stihl not used to it ! LOL But I am starting to like it ! LOL


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> You have been a HUGE SLACKER ! :msp_w00t:



Indeed. Workin swing shift kinda throw's a wrench into things, but the money will be worth it (hopefully). It's weird not having #1 here to B.S. with, shop time goes slow now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> Indeed. Workin swing shift kinda throw's a wrench into things, but the money will be worth it (hopefully). It's weird not having #1 here to B.S. with, shop time goes slow now.



Rich back from his surgery. Not on days anymore.


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> Indeed. Workin swing shift kinda throw's a wrench into things, but the money will be worth it (hopefully). It's weird not having #1 here to B.S. with, shop time goes slow now.



I did swing shift for 24 years. LOL 8 hr. shifts , never got use to it !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I did swing shift for 24 years. LOL 8 hr. shifts , never got use to it !



Graveyard is easier.


----------



## RandyMac

Stihl 041S said:


> Graveyard is easier.



It can be. We work 12s here, I have the 1800 to 0600, been on the same shift for the last 6 years. The other nightshift has the lousy end of the week.


----------



## dancan

Lots a zzzZZZzzz , 'cept for the spammerz .


----------



## dancan

kuannjin"let's see how things turn up[/QUOTE]

Hey kuannjin ! Why don't you post some pics of your fine chinee saws ? ............... Oh wait , never mind John and Ron were already been puttin' up some pics of their Huusqvarna collection .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> kuannjin"let's see how things turn up



Hey kuannjin ! Why don't you post some pics of your fine chinee saws ? ............... Oh wait , never mind John and Ron were already been puttin' up some pics of their Huusqvarna collection .[/QUOTE]

And I will do it again ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Auntie Dan is up spreadin chit already ! :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

Well , I'm off to work , I guess I'll see what I can practice my carpentry skills on today , I got a can of structural sprayfoam I need to use ..............I'll make sure Jerry and Robin will be impressed LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Graveyard is easier.



I did that for 3 years when I worked the oil patch. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Wow , suppose to be 65 deg. here Sat. Dan & Jerry would have the A/C on ! :msp_w00t:

60 Fri. too !


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Wow , suppose to be 65 deg. here Sat. Dan & Jerry would have the A/C on ! :msp_w00t:
> 
> 60 Fri. too !



Yup. Last year down here when it warmed up like that in January we had all those tornadoes. It's warming up here again and supposed to be about the same temps as yours. Hopefully no big storms.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Yup. Last year down here when it warmed up like that in January we had all those tornadoes. It's warming up here again and supposed to be about the same temps as yours. Hopefully no big storms.



Chance of T-Storms with it. Plus rain from now till next Tues. 


You get a mini-mac sent to me , there will be a WAR ! :hmm3grin2orange: I have much more time than you do ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Well , I'm off to work , I guess I'll see what I can practice my carpentry skills on today , I got a can of structural sprayfoam I need to use ..............I'll make sure Jerry and Robin will be impressed LOL




That's good stuff......it's got the rebar right in the can......point'n shoot.....instant concrete "like" blob...... wherever you want/need it.....


----------



## PB

Morning guys. Busy day today. Get to go to the ag trade show to give a presentation. After that I get to go to Portland to buy baby stuff.  After that I will stop into TK's shop to say hello. 

Should be a good day today.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Morning guys. Busy day today. Get to go to the ag trade show to give a presentation. After that I get to go to Portland to buy baby stuff.  After that I will stop into TK's shop to say hello.
> 
> Should be a good day today.



Chainsaw show would be more fun ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Morning guys. Busy day today. Get to go to the ag trade show to give a presentation. After that I get to go to Portland to buy baby stuff.  After that I will stop into TK's shop to say hello.
> 
> Should be a good day today.



Say "Hi" to TK for me....If you would...drive safe!!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Chance of T-Storms with it. Plus rain from now till next Tues.
> 
> 
> You get a mini-mac sent to me , there will be a WAR ! :hmm3grin2orange: I have much more time than you do ! :hmm3grin2orange:



How about a wild thingy??


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> How about a wild thingy??



No !!


----------



## tbone75

I have run out of room for good saws , don't need any more turds taking up space ! LOL 

I will admit them wildthings are fun to play with. LOL Just no time for them any more! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

YAWN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,............................

what day is it ????


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> YAWN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,............................
> 
> what day is it ????



Stihl Day !!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Already sitting at the salt mines....gonna be a long one.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Stihl Day !!!



Husky Day !!!! Working on your HUSKY !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Husky Day !!!! Working on your HUSKY !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



My Husky?
I told you there was no hurry on that.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Already sitting at the salt mines....gonna be a long one.



Working longer hours?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> My Husky?
> I told you there was no hurry on that.



Needed a break from Stihls !!

Had to do something easy ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Go back a few pages Scoot,you will see what your getting. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Stihl Day !!!





:msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Go back a few pages Scoot,you will see what your getting. LOL




Get any of that hammered paint yet ??

think you will like it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Get any of that hammered paint yet ??
> 
> think you will like it



Taint been no where to get it. I don't get out very much. LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Man you guys can burn through some pages quick!!
Never seen a thread I couldn't keep up with.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Man you guys can burn through some pages quick!!
> Never seen a thread I couldn't keep up with.:hmm3grin2orange:



How ya think my post count got so high ! :hmm3grin2orange: I seem to do more BSing than anyone in here ! More like just running off at the mouth ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to fire up the 346 in just a bit,see if I fixed the carb or not? If not , its getting another carb.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Going to fire up the 346 in just a bit,see if I fixed the carb or not? If not , its getting another carb.



That welcj plug covers the low speed circuit,,so if it was not sealed would be the idle problem and low speed.


----------



## sefh3

Afternoon fellers.
Stihl recovering from my starting issues with that 075. I can finally move my left arm. Forearm is stihl tender.


----------



## sefh3

Scooterbum said:


> Man you guys can burn through some pages quick!!
> Never seen a thread I couldn't keep up with.:hmm3grin2orange:



Glad to see you back.


----------



## tbone75

Lunch is over , plus I had a nap ! LOL My sleeping is so screwed up it aint funny ! Dozed off for an hour last night was all.Wanted to stay up and maybe sleep tonight. NOT ! :msp_sad:
Guess I will go fire Scoot up,bet it runs right now !!

Scoot it has a 3/8 rim on it,but I don't have any 16" or 18" bars for it. Done used them all. LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

sefh3 said:


> Glad to see you back.



Thanks !!
Nothing yet on the compression release, most have plugs.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Lunch is over , plus I had a nap ! LOL My sleeping is so screwed up it aint funny ! Dozed off for an hour last night was all.Wanted to stay up and maybe sleep tonight. NOT ! :msp_sad:
> Guess I will go fire Scoot up,bet it runs right now !!
> 
> Scoot it has a 3/8 rim on it,but I don't have any 16" or 18" bars for it. Done used them all. LOL



I think I have an 18" hanging on the wall in 3/8's. Was gonna replace the 20" on the 357XP but after I did a little more grindin' and smothin' it pulls the 20 just fine.That'll be a great addition to my 3 saw stepchildren plan. 346,357XP and 288XP. Just hope no one sees me runnin' them all orange things.

I'll send you a number shortly. Been trying to sort some 066 stuff for ya'.Most of what I have is in the box for you and finally going to town. Seems everytime I thought I had everything you'd mention something else.:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> That's good stuff......it's got the rebar right in the can......point'n shoot.....instant concrete "like" blob...... wherever you want/need it.....



Hey , that stuff glues in windahs an stops the wind at the same time .


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I think I have an 18" hanging on the wall in 3/8's. Was gonna replace the 20" on the 357XP but after I did a little more grindin' and smothin' it pulls the 20 just fine.That'll be a great addition to my 3 saw stepchildren plan. 346,357XP and 288XP. Just hope no one sees me runnin' them all orange things.
> 
> I'll send you a number shortly. Been trying to sort some 066 stuff for ya'.Most of what I have is in the box for you and finally going to town. Seems everytime I thought I had everything you'd mention something else.:msp_scared::msp_scared:



I can keep going ? :msp_w00t:

Nice batch of Huskys ! 

Stihl got to find whats making this 346 load up so bad? Different carb didn't fix it?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey , that stuff glues in windahs an stops the wind at the same time .



I bet you got that chit everywhere ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Nephew called a bit ago,said he has a couple old saws he wants me to look at? David Bradley,big old Mac & ?? :msp_scared:

Not sure if I should tell him no or what? LOL


----------



## dancan

Sounds like stuff for a collection or trading fodder ...........Or another box-O-saws for you LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sounds like stuff for a collection or trading fodder ...........Or another box-O-saws for you LOL



Trading fodder ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess Ron didn`t make it up here to pick up the gyproc and studs, that`s ok cause now there is a 1960`s era 12 liter mint green watercloset and matching bathtub to go along with the other stuff. Better bring the dump truck Ron, by the time you get here I will have a load for it. Should have 200 or so ceramic tiles 12"X 12", A 12' vanity with a 10 ' top with two sinks complete with Crane taps and solid brass drainage. There is a 2' wide towel/linen closet complete with doors n drawers to complete the vanity top all made from vintage cherry wood.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess Ron didn`t make it up here to pick up the gyproc and studs, that`s ok cause now there is a 1960`s era 12 liter mint green watercloset and matching bathtub to go along with the other stuff. Better bring the dump truck Ron, by the time you get here I will have a load for it. Should have 200 or so ceramic tiles 12"X 12", A 12' vanity with a 10 ' top with two sinks complete with Crane taps and solid brass drainage. There is a 2' wide towel/linen closet complete with doors n drawers to complete the vanity top all made from vintage cherry wood.




Sweetening the pot??? LOL if he's coming up there he might as well stop here on the way back and pick up a set of pitiful cellar stairs, only rotten on one end and a half dozen vintage handhewn 7X7 timbers...only rotten in the middle...wicked good ends, all tennoned ready to go...somewhere...I'll thrown in a case of maximum expanding spray foam too...one drop turns into a football sized blob...good stuff for repairing cab corners on the dump truck.....


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess Ron didn`t make it up here to pick up the gyproc and studs, that`s ok cause now there is a 1960`s era 12 liter mint green watercloset and matching bathtub to go along with the other stuff. Better bring the dump truck Ron, by the time you get here I will have a load for it. Should have 200 or so ceramic tiles 12"X 12", A 12' vanity with a 10 ' top with two sinks complete with Crane taps and solid brass drainage. There is a 2' wide towel/linen closet complete with doors n drawers to complete the vanity top all made from vintage cherry wood.



OH man !!

I asked Dan to pick up that stuff for me !!
he said he would hold onto it for me until i got there !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Sweetening the pot??? LOL if he's coming up there he might as well stop here on the way back and pick up a set of pitiful cellar stairs, only rotten on one end and a half dozen vintage handhewn 7X7 timbers...only rotten in the middle...wicked good ends, all tennoned ready to go...somewhere...I'll thrown in a case of maximum expanding spray foam too...one drop turns into a football sized blob...good stuff for repairing cab corners on the dump truck.....



You seen my dump truck !! LOL !!!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> OH man !!
> 
> I asked Dan to pick up that stuff for me !!
> he said he would hold onto it for me until i got there !



Think about all that brass to cash in , pays for some gas , free tiles , trailer blocking and rebuilding material and a free case of cab corners , just remember to tape up the shaped hardened foam before you get the rattle can out because the foam will dissolve with enamel paint .


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Rich back from his surgery. Not on days anymore.



No he'll be out for another 4-5 weeks yet. So until then Im working 12noon to 2am everyday.


----------



## Stem450Husky

afternoon all!

the work bench I built for my garage got a test run this morning after work, putting new fuel lines on my friends dad's Poulan 2150. I think the biggest piece of fuel line left was about 1" long, the rest was toast...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Think about all that brass to cash in , pays for some gas , free tiles , trailer blocking and rebuilding material and a free case of cab corners , just remember to tape up the shaped hardened foam before you get the rattle can out because the foam will dissolve with enamel paint .



I bet if we both take a look we could find Ron some spare chainsaw parts in our collections. I know there is at least a dozen 16'' rim truck tires and about 8 really good 16.5 tires that Ron can have an Dan will even mount them while Ron is loading all the stuff on the truck.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sweetening the pot??? LOL if he's coming up there he might as well stop here on the way back and pick up a set of pitiful cellar stairs, only rotten on one end and a half dozen vintage handhewn 7X7 timbers...only rotten in the middle...wicked good ends, all tennoned ready to go...somewhere...I'll thrown in a case of maximum expanding spray foam too...one drop turns into a football sized blob...good stuff for repairing cab corners on the dump truck.....



Spray foam, really good stuff for holding in headlights, especially on the older vintage vehicles with the round single or double headlight bulb brackets. A real chore to change out the burned bulbs though.....LOL


----------



## dancan

I had a van come in today complaining about a brake noise that just started this morning .
Took the drivers wheel off , outside pad was completely gone and the ears were almost worn off the calliper , the passenger side had both pads installed upsidedown 
Musta been a Huuskee mechanic .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I had a van come in today complaining about a brake noise that just started this morning .
> Took the drivers wheel off , outside pad was completely gone and the ears were almost worn off the calliper , the passenger side had both pads installed upsidedown
> Musta been a Huuskee mechanic .



LOL, that is a good one, how the heck could they get the pads on upside down??

I used to drive a one ton cargo Ford van that those expansion clips would back out and screech on the steel rim. Had to stop more than once and bang them back in...LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL, that is a good one, how the heck could they get the pads on upside down??
> 
> I used to drive a one ton cargo Ford van that those expansion clips would back out and screech on the steel rim. Had to stop more than once and bang them back in...LOL



Usually the tabs are off centred and with the curved shape of the pad it's a no go because the upsidedown arc would force it onto the hub flange part of the rotor but they still managed to GitErDone LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet if we both take a look we could find Ron some spare chainsaw parts in our collections. I know there is at least a dozen 16'' rim truck tires and about 8 really good 16.5 tires that Ron can have an Dan will even mount them while Ron is loading all the stuff on the truck.




Oh..Oh...Oh you didn't mention tires!!!! I just happen to have three 7.50 X 17.5" traction tires..10 ply...in excellent condition he can have too!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Usually the tabs are off centred and with the curved shape of the pad it's a no go because the upsidedown arc would force it onto the hub flange part of the rotor but they still managed to GitErDone LOL



I thought that the pads might rub on the steel rim, sweet music...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh..Oh...Oh you didn't mention tires!!!! I just happen to have three 7.50 X 17.5" traction tires..10 ply...in excellent condition he can have too!!!



Not sure of the tire size on Rons truck but he could have a tire sale once back home and recoup more of his gas cost. I could throw in 6 new never mounted 1000 R20`s I once bought for my 1800 series International.


----------



## dancan

I think John got overcome buy the Huuqvarnee fumes and passed out and Ron musta hit the road to come up and get the deals , to sweeten the haul I'll dig out a quart of royal blue metallic enamel paint I found in the shop when we opened up and a new container of battery acid so he can save his Pizz Off for later .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I think John got overcome buy the Huuqvarnee fumes and passed out and Ron musta hit the road to come up and get the deals , to sweeten the haul I'll dig out a quart of royal blue metallic enamel paint I found in the shop when we opened up and a new container of battery acid so he can save his Pizz Off for later .



Ron must be on his way, maybe picked up John an both of them should be here by morning, got plenty of stuff for them both.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Been having some fun around here ! X-BIL brought a 025 for me to fix,in a S10 2 wheel drive ! Had to drag him back up the drive way. LOL 

Then the guy finally came to pick up the 040 ! He wouldn't leave ! He wants another saw but don't have nuff money right now. Kept picking up a 029,at least 10 times !! Told him a price, he asked that all ? LOL Guess 200 is cheap nuff?


----------



## roncoinc

I aint talkin to yous guys !!!!!!!!!!!!

:msp_angry: :msp_angry: :msp_angry:


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron must be on his way, maybe picked up John an both of them should be here by morning, got plenty of stuff for them both.....LOL



They would be needing a semi if both of those came north.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> They would be needing a semi if both of those came north.



Yep,..could always send them back with a load of firewood....LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Been having some fun around here ! X-BIL brought a 025 for me to fix,in a S10 2 wheel drive ! Had to drag him back up the drive way. LOL
> 
> Then the guy finally came to pick up the 040 ! He wouldn't leave ! He wants another saw but don't have nuff money right now. Kept picking up a 029,at least 10 times !! Told him a price, he asked that all ? LOL Guess 200 is cheap nuff?



I sell em for 200-250.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I aint talkin to yous guys !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :msp_angry: :msp_angry: :msp_angry:



What up Ron??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh..Oh...Oh you didn't mention tires!!!! I just happen to have three 7.50 X 17.5" traction tires..10 ply...in excellent condition he can have too!!!



I will make sure he brings a case of Keiths back with him to drop off.


----------



## Bushmans

tbone75 said:


> Been having some fun around here ! X-BIL brought a 025 for me to fix,in a S10 2 wheel drive ! Had to drag him back up the drive way. LOL
> 
> Then the guy finally came to pick up the 040 ! He wouldn't leave ! He wants another saw but don't have nuff money right now. Kept picking up a 029,at least 10 times !! Told him a price, he asked that all ? LOL Guess 200 is cheap nuff?



Just sold my 029 Super for $300. Bought new in 1998. Yours must have had some dirt on it or something!
:msp_wink:
Sometimes I think Stihls are like gold they just don't lose value.


----------



## tbone75

Bushmans said:


> Just sold my 029 Super for $300. Bought new in 1998. Yours must have had some dirt on it or something!
> :msp_wink:
> Sometimes I think Stihls are like gold they just don't lose value.



Just a little stained & clutch cover has a crack.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..could always send them back with a load of firewood....LOL



They would be in a set of doubles. One for firewood and the other for Ron's stuff and John's parts saws.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> They would be in a set of doubles. One for firewood and the other for Ron's stuff and John's parts saws.



Where is the Midget ? Got a job for him ! :msp_rolleyes:

And Ron , he can ride shotgun ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Where is the Midget ? Got a job for him ! :msp_rolleyes:



Havn`t seen hide no hair of him, think he got out of trucking and is taking up a trade.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Havn`t seen hide no hair of him, think he got out of trucking and is taking up a trade.



He hasn't been around in a long time now? He was working in a machine shop or something like that?

Ron will just have to pull a trailer behind the dump truck. 

Rob can ride shotgun !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He hasn't been around in a long time now? He was working in a machine shop or something like that?
> 
> Ron will just have to pull a trailer behind the dump truck.
> 
> Rob can ride shotgun !



Ok, pick a good day for travelling cause the roads can get slippery this time of year.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep Customs guy probably pass out once they got started "declarin" stuff at the border........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep Customs guy probably pass out once they got started "declarin" stuff at the border........



Workplace overload!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok, pick a good day for travelling cause the roads can get slippery this time of year.



Talk to Rob & Ron,I won't go till it gets warm !


----------



## sefh3

No problem. Dan can get the goods across the border for them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Talk to Rob & Ron,I won't go till it gets warm !



:msp_scared: will have to rent a storage lot to keep all the stuff.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_scared: will have to rent a storage lot to keep all the stuff.



No , just send it down here with the R&R express ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No , just send it down here with the R&R express ! LOL



Think they can navigate on their own??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No , just send it down here with the R&R express ! LOL



May have to make that the 3 R`s,..add Robin to the crew...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> May have to make that the 3 R`s,..add Robin to the crew...LOL



Better send him too,need someone to navigate ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Think they can navigate on their own??




LOL they get talking, arguing..... miss the turn at Moncton and end up on the Gaspe!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Not sure how they will get back? Robin will be into that booze !


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> May have to make that the 3 R`s,..add Robin to the crew...LOL




Now that would make a good vidio.....the "Three Stooges" wouldn't have nuttin on us!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Not sure how they will get back? Robin will be into that booze !



That's not a problem John.......that just heightens my navagational abilities....a six pak of keith's turns me into a human GPS system......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That's not a problem John.......that just heightens my navagational abilities....a six pak of keith's turns me into a human GPS system......



Just get them back across the boarder before you get into that second six pack ! LOL Don't want you guys locked up in another country ! Dan & Jerry may not bail you out ! :msp_scared:

Wonder if we could get yous bailed out back in the states?? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just get them back across the boarder before you get into that second six pack ! LOL Don't want you guys locked up in another country ! Dan & Jerry may not bail you out ! :msp_scared:



Authorities here would just drive em to the border an dump em off, don`t want to take on housin g and feeding them.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron don't like us no more !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron don't like us no more !



Took his saw and went home last night, won`t talk to us tonight at all....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Took his saw and went home last night, won`t talk to us tonight at all....LOL



Looks like he went to bed? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Looks like he went to bed? LOL



Me too........


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks like he went to bed? LOL



He said he was mad at us, hope he is feeling better since his bout with Stihlitosis.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Me too........



Nite Robin.
I did use my Mastercraft electric chainsaw today to notch out some floor joists to allow me to get a bit of grade on the drain pipe for the bathtub.


----------



## tbone75

Nite ya slackers ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Maybe now that the weather is going to be real nice you can get out and fell some trees with that yeller saw...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He said he was mad at us, hope he is feeling better since his bout with Stihlitosis.



Wonder how we made him mad?

May need it sometime ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wonder how we made him mad?
> 
> May need it sometime ! :msp_w00t:



Not sure, maybe we ribbed him too hard about making a trip up here to pick up his truckload of freebies.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe now that the weather is going to be real nice you can get out and fell some trees with that yeller saw...LOL



Not to sure,suppose to rain for 4-5 days ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going to call time myself, got another long day tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not sure, maybe we ribbed him too hard about making a trip up here to pick up his truckload of freebies.



Nah !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Going to call time myself, got another long day tomorrow.



Nite Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

I'm ready for the trip. 
Coleman stove and big kettle. 

Passport I gotta get


----------



## dancan

Bring a big pot for some lobstahs , a large frying pan for the scallops and y'all can tell John about some food he wouldn't like .


----------



## dancan

zzzZZZZzzzZZZlakerzzz !!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> zzzZZZZzzzZZZlakerzzz !!!



Yep......just got my morning chores done......found I have get most done before I sit down with fresh coffee and the 'puter, or I'll get to reading and run out of time!!

Another day at "This Old House"...... making good progress...lots of new wood went in yesterday...conventional framing...post and beam work done for now...perhaps a bit more later...supporting what we've straightened/repaired now with a new (square and plumb) stairwell from the cellar floor to the second story ceiling which will bascally carry the first and second floors, as it's centered it the building in both directions.


----------



## tbone75

Thanks to that little pill , I got some real sleep ! Now to get the body to loosen up. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I see everybody amused themselves nicely last nite LOL !!!

I was busy with company.
we tried to eat the rest of the clams.
three of us,finished all but four !!
started out deep frying them,then decided we could eat more if steamed.
cooked and ate for 1 1/2 hours !
when finished the hand just would NOT put another clam in my mouth.
all gone now,just a fond memory with a lingering oder i can blame on the squeel parts hanging over the woodstove.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I see everybody amused themselves nicely last nite LOL !!!
> 
> I was busy with company.
> we tried to eat the rest of the clams.
> three of us,finished all but four !!
> started out deep frying them,then decided we could eat more if steamed.
> cooked and ate for 1 1/2 hours !
> when finished the hand just would NOT put another clam in my mouth.
> all gone now,just a fond memory with a lingering oder i can blame on the squeel parts hanging over the woodstove.



Bet your starting to smell like a clam ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but rain all day here. But suppose to get almost 60 ! 

I better go get the stove fired up,haven't moved at all yet. LOL


----------



## tbone75

That should be last time I put wood in the stove today ! By the time that is burnt up,it will be warm outside ! LOL

Got to see whats ailing this 025 I got last night. Not getting enough fuel,idles but that is it. Carb kit,fuel filter is all I hope. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That should be last time I put wood in the stove today ! By the time that is burnt up,it will be warm outside ! LOL
> 
> Got to see whats ailing this 025 I got last night. Not getting enough fuel,idles but that is it. Carb kit,fuel filter is all I hope. LOL




What about the 346 ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What about the 346 ??



That one too ! LOL

Swapping carbs didn't help? When I pulled the carb it was very wet between it and the intake boot,so maybe that is the problem?


----------



## tbone75

Just can't think of anything to make it get to much fuel at idle? Adjusting the low side in will kill it. Just making no sense to me ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just can't think of anything to make it get to much fuel at idle? Adjusting the low side in will kill it. Just making no sense to me ?



Does eother carb work ok on another saw ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Does eother carb work ok on another saw ??



That I don't know. I may pull one off another saw I know is good ! Got 3 or 4 of them here. LOL Easy enough to do on a Husky ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to be a little while before I can do anything. Arthritis and back getting me bad this morning. To much bed time and dang rain ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That I don't know. I may pull one off another saw I know is good ! Got 3 or 4 of them here. LOL Easy enough to do on a Husky ! LOL



I think i would go with that first.

can also check the popoff pressure of the other carbs,compare to one that works good on the saw,if one will ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think i would go with that first.
> 
> can also check the popoff pressure of the other carbs,compare to one that works good on the saw,if one will ?



How do I check the popoff pressure? New one on me? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> How do I check the popoff pressure? New one on me? LOL



In the saw stuff i put on the laptop,,in the carb section someplace..
SEE ??? you havent looked at everything yet


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> In the saw stuff i put on the laptop,,in the carb section someplace..
> SEE ??? you havent looked at everything yet




I will get to looking !

There is a LOT of stuff to look through on there ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Robin !!

you around ??

was wondering if you had any input on this clam cake recipie.
if you tried anything like it ?
gonna try it.

beaten egg
1/2 clam juice, 1/2 milk.
pancake batter..
add chopped clams to how much you want in it.. 

I figured why mix flour and baking powder when i got the pancake mix ??

what ya thunk ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Some AP flour for strength?

Extra powder then needed??


Is that the whole recipe?


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Some AP flour for strength?
> 
> Extra powder then needed??
> 
> 
> Is that the whole recipe?



Not whole recipioe .
cant give away yankee secrets !! 
these arent formed patties,,dop mix into hot oil,come out like donut holes..
could do in a frypan with oil so they come out flat too..
bacon fat !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin !!
> 
> you around ??
> 
> was wondering if you had any input on this clam cake recipie.
> if you tried anything like it ?
> gonna try it.
> 
> beaten egg
> 1/2 clam juice, 1/2 milk.
> pancake batter..
> add chopped clams to how much you want in it..
> 
> I figured why mix flour and baking powder when i got the pancake mix ??
> 
> what ya thunk ??



Sorry Ron I can't help ya much on that.......about the only way I'll eat clams is steamers...which is the only way my parents didn't eat them.....when growing up on the island we ate vast amounts of clams, lobster, sardines, deer etc. What ever was free, could be had and was in season.....I don't mean law season.....My mother always made clam fritters and clam chowder......good cook... but I can't handle the thought...only the last 20 yrs or so I can look at a lobster whith the idea of eating it.......deer?? I wouldn't drag one out of the woods....but will eat a bit someone gives me...just a little......my father always had one hanging in the shed from the moment it was cold enough to keep until it was to warm and wouldn't keep.

I can remember me and my father steering big ice cakes out of the way with long poles as the tide went out so as to expose the flats at low water so we could dig supper.....not big on clams...much..... unless to use for bait or sell....


----------



## tbone75

Just got back home. Daughters car broke down,had to go pick her up and get the car towed.
Was just ready to put the carb back on the 346 when she called. LOL

She lost the belt on her car,why I can't see enough to tell ? LOL FWD sucks to work on,so I aint ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Not whole recipioe .
> cant give away yankee secrets !!
> these arent formed patties,,dop mix into hot oil,come out like donut holes..
> could do in a frypan with oil so they come out flat too..
> bacon fat !!



Cake flour isn't as strong as AP but cooks higher and lighter. A very sweet cooked frosting will tear a Cake flour recipe so the AP is used. 

The mix has everything to keep the recipe simple. The AP flour and powder to balance each other..


That's all I got. 'Cept an Appitite. 

Dam you eat well!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Sorry Ron I can't help ya much on that.......about the only way I'll eat clams is steamers...which is the only way my parents didn't eat them.....when growing up on the island we ate vast amounts of clams, lobster, sardines, deer etc. What ever was free, could be had and was in season.....I don't mean law season.....My mother always made clam fritters and clam chowder......good cook... but I can't handle the thought...only the last 20 yrs or so I can look at a lobster whith the idea of eating it.......deer?? I wouldn't drag one out of the woods....but will eat a bit someone gives me...just a little......my father always had one hanging in the shed from the moment it was cold enough to keep until it was to warm and wouldn't keep.
> 
> I can remember me and my father steering big ice cakes out of the way with long poles as the tide went out so as to expose the flats at low water so we could dig supper.....not big on clams...much..... unless to use for bait or sell....



I can unerstan that..
when i was a kid this meen old guy used to come down to the home at least once a week,sometimes twice.
he would pick up a dozen or so of us kids and bring us down to the salt.
gave us each a 5 gal pail and made us dig clams by HAND !! wouldnt let use use a shovel cause we might break it 
wouldnt let us back into the warm van until we filled the bucket.
some of the smaller kids had a hard time so when most of us got our bucket full we we would help the little kid's fill thiers.
then we had to bring the full buckets up,,took two of us most times to carry one so it took awhile..
if a kid dint fill his bucket and the tide came in he was left there till tide went out and he had to walk back to the home by hisself ..
then he got whipped if he didnt bring the full 5 gal bucket of clams back with him !!
hard times but built character !!..
i still like clams anyway..


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Cake flour isn't as strong as AP but cooks higher and lighter. A very sweet cooked frosting will tear a Cake flour recipe so the AP is used.
> 
> The mix has everything to keep the recipe simple. The AP flour and powder to balance each other..
> 
> 
> That's all I got. 'Cept an Appitite.
> 
> Dam you eat well!!!!!!



I got it done ! 

beaten egg
1/3 milk 2/3 clam liquer or juice (salty )
1/3 pancake mix
1/3 corn meal
1/3 fine bread crumbs.
add liquid untill like real thick pancake mix.
add chopped clams until REALLY thick,,cant go short on them ..
fry up some bacon
save fat
chop some onions REAL fine and fry in bacon fat untill well done,,crispy.
lots of pepper from grinder,NOT stuff out of shaker or can !
herbs and spices to taste but NO salt,,clam broth is salty enuf,,IF you have good fresh clams.
cover griddle with bacon fat
drop large spoonfull of clam mix and press flatt with spatula.
cook from there like you would a pancake,nice and light brown on both sides 
taste like deep fried clams !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I can unerstan that..
> when i was a kid this meen old guy used to come down to the home at least once a week,sometimes twice.
> he would pick up a dozen or so of us kids and bring us down to the salt.
> gave us each a 5 gal pail and made us dig clams by HAND !! wouldnt let use use a shovel cause we might break it
> wouldnt let us back into the warm van until we filled the bucket.
> some of the smaller kids had a hard time so when most of us got our bucket full we we would help the little kid's fill thiers.
> then we had to bring the full buckets up,,took two of us most times to carry one so it took awhile..
> if a kid dint fill his bucket and the tide came in he was left there till tide went out and he had to walk back to the home by hisself ..
> then he got whipped if he didnt bring the full 5 gal bucket of clams back with him !!
> hard times but built character !!..
> i still like clams anyway..



That is very MEEN ! Dang !


----------



## Stihl 041S

^^^^^^^^^^

Serious good!!!!!

Skip up past johns post. He snuck one in on me.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That is very MEEN ! Dang !



Hey,,they didnt have much for child abuse laws back in the 40's !

I was one of the lucky kid's ,, i had a spinster aunt who on xmass would send me a pair of shoes,,whatever somebody was throwin out cause they got a new pair.
came in handy on the deer drives..
mean old guy would line up about 50 of us younguns and send us thru the woods in a line beatin on trees with sticks to drive the deer to him.
sometime would hit one of the kid's but nobody cared,they would just leave him there for the crows to clean up 
kinda ruff but built character !!
i still like venison tho


----------



## dancan

Rocks , picked lots and lots of rocks but I still like potatoes LOL


----------



## husqvarnaguy

Shoveled lots of crap and still hate it.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## jimdad07

Hey guys. I see a good looking clam recipe kicking around. My wife and I make a pretty good clam chowdah, thick enough to float a horse shoe on and good and salty. Bacon bits and potatoes....have to go eat.


----------



## tbone75

I had STEAK taters and peas ! Just a fat full Slug now ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Didn't get back to the 346,shoulders hurt,hands are hurting and about half numb from the rain. Maybe tomorrow? Just got to relax tonight.


----------



## dancan

I stop in at a Huusqvarnee dealer on the way home to see if they have any new saw tools or them nice axes that they can get , of course no such thing to be seen .
I see something I could use so I talk to the parts guy for a bit and we start haggling , after some negotiating , I leave him 1 , walk out with 3 .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Didn't get back to the 346,shoulders hurt,hands are hurting and about half numb from the rain. Maybe tomorrow? Just got to relax tonight.



Ifn' you'd stop sittin' on your hands all day you might get sumthin' done an not be so sore .......


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Hey guys. I see a good looking clam recipe kicking around. My wife and I make a pretty good clam chowdah, thick enough to float a horse shoe on and good and salty. Bacon bits and potatoes....have to go eat.



Takes TWO newyawkas to make clam chowdah !! ??

ya git em outta lake ontario ??

thick meens it got to much flour in it 

got the package today JimBob !! tnx VEWWY much !


----------



## dancan

View attachment 272865


I traded 1 Stihl hat for 3 Huusqvarnee hats .
Just goes to prove that a Stihl is worth 3 times as much as a Huusqvarnee , even at a Huusqvarnee Dealer .













I Stihl feel like I got ripped off ..........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Just dropped a quart jar of minced garlic on the kitchen floor......


It 'SPLODED!!!!!


----------



## dancan

It'll keep the vampires away , wont it ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> It'll keep the vampires away , wont it ?



Except Italian ones I guess!!!!

Can't wipe it up quick. Lol


----------



## dancan

I know 'bout that slow go .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> View attachment 272865
> 
> 
> I traded 1 Stihl hat for 3 Huusqvarnee hats .
> Just goes to prove that a Stihl is worth 3 times as much as a Huusqvarnee , even at a Huusqvarnee Dealer .
> I Stihl feel like I got ripped off ..........



I'll trade ya a stheal hot for 3 husky hats !!!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I'll trade ya a stheal hot for 3 husky hats !!!



I couldn't do that to ya Ron , I wouldn't want you to be ripped off .


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Except Italian ones I guess!!!!
> 
> Can't wipe it up quick. Lol



LONG straw !!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I couldn't do that to ya Ron , I wouldn't want you to be ripped off .



Thats ok Dan..,,more satisfying thatn self abuse when somebody else does it !!
new steal hat never worn for three new husky hats ??
thing is steal hat made in china like thier saws 
my husky hats AINT made in china !!


----------



## dancan

Cough ...................


----------



## roncoinc

Hey !!

It's RAINING out !! :msp_scared:

40 deg and RAIN in Jan ! ??
dint wanna use inside wood so went out on deck,got wood and covered over the rest.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Takes TWO newyawkas to make clam chowdah !! ??
> 
> ya git em outta lake ontario ??
> 
> thick meens it got to much flour in it
> 
> got the package today JimBob !! tnx VEWWY much !



Can't taste the flour at all, her and I used to cook for a living on top of every thing else when we got married. Sit down places mostly so we learned to cook quite a bit of different things. You forget I spent a lot of time in New England growing up too, my mother and little sister live in that pukey state that starts with the letter M...you can't spell it without the word a$$. Anywho, glad you got the parts. Sorry I didn't have the chain catcher. I got my parts in today. That cylinder and piston is beautiful, the castings are very clean, no burrs around the ports or any of that, plus the parts that came with it really make the kit worth while. The bearings that came with the kit seem very solid and so on. We will see how they work out. I'll get some pics up before the parts go on the saw. Now I can split the case and go to town on it. Have to cut gaskets and all that good stuff. I haven't bought a gasket kit since I started cutting my own, $5 bucks for a three foot long sheet of material by 12" wide. You can't beat that.


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> I couldn't do that to ya Ron , I wouldn't want you to be ripped off .



You go the distance to prove a point...pretty funny too!


----------



## dancan

It's nice to be right , it don't happen often ....


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Can't taste the flour at all, her and I used to cook for a living on top of every thing else when we got married. Sit down places mostly so we learned to cook quite a bit of different things. You forget I spent a lot of time in New England growing up too, my mother and little sister live in that pukey state that starts with the letter M...you can't spell it without the word a$$. Anywho, glad you got the parts. Sorry I didn't have the chain catcher. I got my parts in today. That cylinder and piston is beautiful, the castings are very clean, no burrs around the ports or any of that, plus the parts that came with it really make the kit worth while. The bearings that came with the kit seem very solid and so on. We will see how they work out. I'll get some pics up before the parts go on the saw. Now I can split the case and go to town on it. Have to cut gaskets and all that good stuff. I haven't bought a gasket kit since I started cutting my own, $5 bucks for a three foot long sheet of material by 12" wide. You can't beat that.



I hear a lot of people complaining about the AM stuff.
But WHO wants to spend $400 for a topend for a $300 saw ??
within two days i should get in two kits i bid on DIRT cheap and will inspect them close.
everyother AM kit has been fine.
some needed a little grinding but if you can rebuild a saw that far a little filing or grinding should be nothing.
heck,we do that to oem stuff anyway !!

what was the kit for again ??

oh yeh,you probly use fluke stuff,got any junkers around ? could use a couple parts that are VERY expensive !!


----------



## dancan

But Ron probably does have an unChinee hat .......from the 70's .


----------



## tbone75

Nephew just left,brought 3 saws with him,left with one ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Thot you were getting rid of some to make some room ????





LOL


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I hear a lot of people complaining about the AM stuff.
> But WHO wants to spend $400 for a topend for a $300 saw ??
> within two days i should get in two kits i bid on DIRT cheap and will inspect them close.
> everyother AM kit has been fine.
> some needed a little grinding but if you can rebuild a saw that far a little filing or grinding should be nothing.
> heck,we do that to oem stuff anyway !!
> 
> what was the kit for again ??
> 
> oh yeh,you probly use fluke stuff,got any junkers around ? could use a couple parts that are VERY expensive !!



It's a 52mm p+c kit for that 268xp, going to turn it into a 272xp. Like I said, the castings are good and the bevels on the inside of the ports are very nice. I'll put it side by side with the old one and see how they compare, the bore on this one will be a little bigger but everything else should match up ok.

As for the Fluke stuff, you talking multi-meters and what do you need? I use fluke stuff but I don't have any dead ones around but I bet someone at work might have something kicking around. We all use them at work.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Nephew just left,brought 3 saws with him,left with one ! LOL



I had a David Bradley just like that one but in real nice shape. Saw was about as heavy as it gets and slow as mole asses, but you can't stop the darn things.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Thot you were getting rid of some to make some room ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL



I let a 064 go !!


Got a 046 to replace it. LOL Plus a little extra. LOL

Them 2 old things are my Nephews,he didn't say I could have them??


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I had a David Bradley just like that one but in real nice shape. Saw was about as heavy as it gets and slow as mole asses, but you can't stop the darn things.



I have no idea what he will do with it? The guy he got it from said it would run? LOL The Wright won't turn over.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Cough ...................



cough,,cough....


I guess a third world country knows where to send thier crap to , another third world country ! LOL !!

The philippines at one time were a soverigns state of the US.







no china chit here !!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I had a David Bradley just like that one but in real nice shape. Saw was about as heavy as it gets and slow as mole asses, but you can't stop the darn things.



The DB says Three Sixty on the side.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> It's a 52mm p+c kit for that 268xp, going to turn it into a 272xp. Like I said, the castings are good and the bevels on the inside of the ports are very nice. I'll put it side by side with the old one and see how they compare, the bore on this one will be a little bigger but everything else should match up ok.
> 
> As for the Fluke stuff, you talking multi-meters and what do you need? I use fluke stuff but I don't have any dead ones around but I bet someone at work might have something kicking around. We all use them at work.



I got an 83/85 needs a keypad and lead receptacle,,the plastic piece has the 4 holes in it to plug leads into.
went to hook up my fluke i400 amp clamp and the plastic in one of the holes is broke


----------



## roncoinc

*.....*



roncoinc said:


> cough,,cough....
> 
> 
> I guess a third world country knows where to send thier crap to , another third world country ! LOL !!
> 
> The philippines at one time were a soverigns state of the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no china chit here !!









site is crippled tonite on this end,,try it again !!1

SEE Aunty Dan !! no chine husky stuff here but the steal hat IS made in china !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The DB says Three Sixty on the side.



It means the saw can be run in any position, it came with the Tillotson HL pumper carb on most of them, some had the Carter pumper casrb also. The bar can be mounted inside or outside of the bar pad extension, the outer mount was mostly used when cutting stumps low to the ground.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nephew just left,brought 3 saws with him,left with one ! LOL



What model is the wright !! ??
mostly you see the blade saws,,chainsaw fairly rare,keep it.
everybody should have a DB,,fun to play with and unique in thier own way,a collectable for sure just to say you have one.
i wouldnt part with them for not having much into them,,you will be glad later down the road .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> It's nice to be right , it don't happen often ....



But you were proven wRONg again !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> What model is the wright !! ??
> mostly you see the blade saws,,chainsaw fairly rare,keep it.
> everybody should have a DB,,fun to play with and unique in thier own way,a collectable for sure just to say you have one.
> i wouldnt part with them for not having much into them,,you will be glad later down the road .



Its a C70,...I have a few of them, one has a new P&C that I just put in it a short time ago.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its a C70,...I have a few of them, one has a new P&C that I just put in it a short time ago.



Thats it ! LOL I pulled the muffler,I can see a little rust around the piston,it cold clean up?

Both saws look complete?


----------



## tbone75

He was suppose to get some old Mac too, but the guy couldn't find it yet. Maybe he will?


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!

reg.tm.


----------



## pioneerguy600

DB 360,







Wright C70,


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Nephew just left,brought 3 saws with him,left with one ! LOL



3 saws left and only posts 2 hmmmmmm WHORDER!!!!!

You can run 2 bars at one time on the ole DB also. Really mess with people.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He was suppose to get some old Mac too, but the guy couldn't find it yet. Maybe he will?



I have been turning Macs away, I only have 5-6 of my uncles old macs, they are in really nice shape and run like a dream.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> 3 saws left and only posts 2 hmmmmmm WHORDER!!!!!
> 
> You can run 2 bars at one time on the ole DB also. Really mess with people.



Just a beat up 046. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been turning Macs away, I only have 5-6 of my uncles old macs, they are in really nice shape and run like a dream.



Not something I really want,just want to see what it could be? LOL Said it was big,but that don't mean anything ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

WOW that Wright is a 116cc saw.


----------



## tbone75

Nite Ron


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Just a beat up 046. LOL



Does it have a good oiler and worm screw? I'm in need of one.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> WOW that Wright is a 116cc saw.



Didn't know that? LOL It will need a tank,its been patched on the corner. Plus who knows what else?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Does it have a good oiler and worm screw? I'm in need of one.



Sorry , its a GREAT runner ! LOL Needs some better looking plastic is all.

Its my old one,I have bought and sold 3 times ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> DB 360,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wright C70,



The rope on this Write is on top?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Didn't know that? LOL It will need a tank,its been patched on the corner. Plus who knows what else?



Top handle has been bent back really hard, looks like it was dropped or something dropped on it, that is what busted the handle spur off on the right hand side where it has been welded.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The rope on this Write is on top?



The bolt spacing on the Wrights is even and so the recoil can be placed in any position. The way it is on mine is how they came from the factory. I have the blade saws as well and their recoils are mounted in the same position as my C70.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The bolt spacing on the Wrights is even and so the recoil can be placed in any position. The way it is on mine is how they came from the factory. I have the blade saws as well and their recoils are mounted in the same position as my C70.



Looks like it would be easier to start with it up? LOL

I may tear it apart to see if I can save it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> looks like it would be easier to start with it up? Lol
> 
> i may tear it apart to see if i can save it?



i have tried them both positions and there is no difference in starting, that is what the roller is for and it would throw the logo off kilter...lol


----------



## jimdad07

That Wright is a nice old saw. They looked pretty sharp too, as for Macs, take them all.


----------



## tbone75

I may have to work on the Nephew to get these saws? LOL I am sure I will get them,but what it may cost me? LOL
He was a little excited when he found them. Called me soon as he did. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That Wright is a nice old saw. They looked pretty sharp too, as for Macs, take them all.



I will admit, the Macs were really well built saws. My mothers brother, my uncle ran nothing but Macs but he cursed them alot also. I soon learned how to keep them running properly, only the bullfrog carb was not worth messing with. Changed them to Tillotson HL and had no problems after.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That Wright is a nice old saw. They looked pretty sharp too, as for Macs, take them all.



I don't care for Macs either,but it could be some good trading stock? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I may have to work on the Nephew to get these saws? LOL I am sure I will get them,but what it may cost me? LOL
> He was a little excited when he found them. Called me soon as he did. LOL



Just tell him to take them back, not worth working on and no parts available for them any more. Those saws will soon be yours....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just tell him to take them back, not worth working on and no parts available for them any more. Those saws will soon be yours....LOL



I could tell him to fix them his self if he wants to run! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will admit, the Macs were really well built saws. My mothers brother, my uncle ran nothing but Macs but he cursed them alot also. I soon learned how to keep them running properly, only the bullfrog carb was not worth messing with. Changed them to Tillotson HL and had no problems after.



I just never liked the way they were put together, I do like the macs that were made by Dolmar. Maybe I just don't understand them enough.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I just never liked the way they were put together, I do like the macs that were made by Dolmar. Maybe I just don't understand them enough.



That is about it in a nutshell, ..you have to understand them and most of them were horizontal cylinder saws that are more difficult to work on. They really aren`t all that bad, just have to work on them for a while to get used to them.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is about it in a nutshell, ..you have to understand them and most of them were horizontal cylinder saws that are more difficult to work on. They really aren`t all that bad, just have to work on them for a while to get used to them.



Did you see the 116 si that 166 got a hold of in the Sachs thread? Sweet machine.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is about it in a nutshell, ..you have to understand them and most of them were horizontal cylinder saws that are more difficult to work on. They really aren`t all that bad, just have to work on them for a while to get used to them.



They just don't catch my eye,and I don't like working on them. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is about it in a nutshell, ..you have to understand them and most of them were horizontal cylinder saws that are more difficult to work on. They really aren`t all that bad, just have to work on them for a while to get used to them.



I do like a lot of the poulans, they made a nice saw. The later model American and very early Swedish models are great in my book. Too bad they sold out, ended up ruining a good brand of saw.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to head for bed. You guys have a good night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yeah,...I am calling time also.


----------



## tbone75

Nite ya ol pharts !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nite ya ol pharts !



Hey John and Company.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John and Company.



Another ol phart ! LOL

Hey Rob !!


----------



## dancan

zzzZZZZzzzz , Hmmm , sounds like Chineee zzzZZZlakerzz from here .


----------



## dancan

Chinee , Phillipee , dirty kneez ...............Same LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slackin Yakin Slug checking in.


----------



## RandyMac

Been off line all night some sort of glitch.


----------



## tbone75

Where is all the SLACKERS this morning?


----------



## dancan

20f out there waiting for some sun and 37f to go out and work on the little 'Bota .
Geez , I still thing I got ripped off on the hat deal .


----------



## dancan

Some saw deals 

Even has firewood bark and sawdust for sale ............WTF comes to mind .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 20f out there waiting for some sun and 37f to go out and work on the little 'Bota .
> Geez , I still thing I got ripped off on the hat deal .



64 here today,down to 58 tonight then 60 Sun. Then the cold returns !


----------



## dancan

Forgot , fireplace deal for you John .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Some saw deals
> 
> Even has firewood bark and sawdust for sale ............WTF comes to mind .



I want to sell some saws up there !! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Where is all the SLACKERS this morning?




Slackin.........


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 20f out there waiting for some sun and 37f to go out and work on the little 'Bota .
> Geez , I still thing I got ripped off on the hat deal .



You may have wear ear muffs.......another Maine invention of course....but they're "Extra"......when's Pete coming by again?? I have a pair of pretty of "Lobster Claw" muffs that would go good with the hat I could send up.....


----------



## dancan

I need to send a few "Cat" alarm to some Zlakerzz , goes off between 3am to 4:30am if left indoors overnight , no batteries required .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You may have wear ear muffs.......another Maine invention of course....but they're "Extra"......when's Pete coming by again?? I have a pair of pretty of "Lobster Claw" muffs that would go good with the hat I could send up.....



He only wears and uses stuff made in china !


----------



## dancan

Hmmm, Live Lobstah Clah earrings , sell them to the tourists , call it "Native" art .....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hey,,they didnt have much for child abuse laws back in the 40's !
> 
> I was one of the lucky kid's ,, i had a spinster aunt who on xmass would send me a pair of shoes,,whatever somebody was throwin out cause they got a new pair.
> came in handy on the deer drives..
> mean old guy would line up about 50 of us younguns and send us thru the woods in a line beatin on trees with sticks to drive the deer to him.
> sometime would hit one of the kid's but nobody cared,they would just leave him there for the crows to clean up
> kinda ruff but built character !!
> i still like venison tho



Now that all explains why your such a character!!! LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

Morning everyone.
I might have to run the AC unit today. High of 65*. Where in the heck is winter at?


----------



## dancan

Muh other oil rag .


----------



## sefh3

Left arm is about healed. Not going to try to start that 075 before I get a decompression for it. That set me back about a week.


----------



## dancan

Get John or Ron to start um for ya , problem solved .


----------



## dancan

Does this look right ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Kwap!!!

Precision Shooting no longer published!!!

NO BS magazine that wasn't rehashed 30-06 vs 270 

Kwap

Kwap

Kwap

Kwap

Kwap

Best there was. Only none sell-out about real guns and shooting. 

Kwap

Kwap


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Does this look right ?



they spell " sweden " wrong ??


----------



## little possum

Where LP has been. Thinking about making a movie "A day in the life of awesome"

Hope everybody is good. Just been busy


----------



## sefh3

LP did you find a flywheel for your 041 yet? Post a picture or number of what flywheel your needing. I have a few in a box.


----------



## sefh3

Slug musta went back to bed or stihl working on those Hosskvarnas.


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Where LP has been. Thinking about making a movie "A day in the life of awesome"
> 
> Hope everybody is good. Just been busy



You makin' a bike saw to compete with Dennis ??
That would be awesome .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Does this look right ?



Nope ! Spelled with a K instead of a Q ?


----------



## dancan

I saw an local add for a 2141 , I wasn't sure what Huskee saw model it was so I used the search function , found a thread with PB and ST hashing it out over a 2149/50 , PB put up an Eeebayz link to show that the 2149 had a mag case .
Theat one a dem Chinee Seweed sahz ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I saw an local add for a 2141 , I wasn't sure what Huskee saw model it was so I used the search function , found a thread with PB and ST hashing it out over a 2149/50 , PB put up an Eeebayz link to show that the 2149 had a mag case .
> Theat one a dem Chinee Seweed sahz ?



No idea? I have a 2050 and 2150,never seen a 2149?


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon SLACKERS !


----------



## little possum

dancan said:


> You makin' a bike saw to compete with Dennis ??
> That would be awesome .


Nah, just something else to maintain


----------



## dancan

I wasn't slakin' , I was out and fixed the 'Bota and then took the dog for a short walk .


----------



## dancan

And I hate tryin' to fix something at home when I leave half the tools at the shop .............including the injector seal I wanted to replace :msp_angry:


----------



## AU_K2500

Ta DA. They all started, ran and oiled. Thing of beauty. 
View attachment 273033


----------



## dancan

They all have spark ................YeeHaw


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Ta DA. They all started, ran and oiled. Thing of beauty.
> View attachment 273033



They look real good Mark , but that one is missing something ! LOL


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Ta DA. They all started, ran and oiled. Thing of beauty.
> View attachment 273033



Trade ya a couple of collectable hats for one of them , real nice hats , special like and everything they are .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Trade ya a couple of collectable hats for one of them , real nice hats , special like and everything they are .



Didn't know you was allowed to have saws? :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Ta DA. They all started, ran and oiled. Thing of beauty.
> View attachment 273033



Theres a rule on this forum about postin pix like that,,could get you banned !!
please, no mor pee oh are en !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Theres a rule on this forum about postin pix like that,,could get you banned !!
> please, no mor pee oh are en !!



Its a whole pile of turds ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Its a whole pile of turds ! :msp_w00t:



Yup I know , I just don't know what to do with them Huuskee hats , I guess I could use them to start a fire now that I've cleaned up the diesel with them .


----------



## dancan

[video=youtube_share;mysiBE3qX1k]http://youtu.be/mysiBE3qX1k[/video]


Looks good , sorry John .


----------



## AU_K2500

Sorry Dan. They're getting boxed up and shipped back to their rightful owner next week.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Yup I know , I just don't know what to do with them Huuskee hats , I guess I could use them to start a fire now that I've cleaned up the diesel with them .



Keep em with the china made steals..nobody would want that china crap anyway !! 


to bad you cant get good swede stuff like we do down here 

My stihl hat THALL sent me,made in china
stihl pocket knife,,made in china
stihl tuning screwdrivers,,made in china.
stihl carbs,,made in china


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Keep em with the china made steals..nobody would want that china crap anyway !!
> 
> 
> to bad you cant get good swede stuff like we do down here
> 
> My stihl hat THALL sent me,made in china
> stihl pocket knife,,made in china
> stihl tuning screwdrivers,,made in china.
> stihl carbs,,made in china



You stihl gots way more Stihl stuff than me , all I was a hat and I traded it for 3 dud magic beenies on the way home


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> [video=youtube_share;mysiBE3qX1k]http://youtu.be/mysiBE3qX1k[/video]
> 
> 
> Looks good , sorry John .



I do that all the time.
call it what it is.
a bacon ROUX !!
cmon Dan,,it's french !!
good too..


----------



## dancan

I knew what it was , I was just sharin' with the less fortunate 'cept John .........


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I knew what it was , I was just sharin' with the less fortunate 'cept John .........



I keep bacon fat in the fridge all the time


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup I know , I just don't know what to do with them Huuskee hats , I guess I could use them to start a fire now that I've cleaned up the diesel with them .



I know someone right here that would like one. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I keep bacon fat in the fridge all the time



Put that chit on everything !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I knew what it was , I was just sharin' with the less fortunate 'cept John .........



Thanks Dan :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I know someone right here that would like one. :msp_rolleyes:



They only send the chinese hats to canada.
here we get em from a second world country instead of third world country.
they figure nadians dont know the diff so send em there !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> They only send the chinese hats to canada.
> here we get em from a second world country instead of third world country.
> they figure nadians dont know the diff so send em there !!



I would just take the tag out ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Dan :msp_sad:



I said I was sorry !

They win a free Hukvarna and it's forsale , unloading it as fast as they got it .


----------



## tbone75

Worked on a Husky & a Stihl today ! Didn't get either one of them running right yet!

BIL brought over a 011,little POS XLII & a Poolin for me to look at. 

Then another guy brought over a Husky 350 he couldn't get the chain to tighten up & a 017 he said the chain wouldn't fit. LOL
350 had so much crap in the clutch cover is why it wouldn't tighten! Had the wrong chain for the 017? This guy should not be allowed to have a saw !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I said I was sorry !
> 
> They win a free Hukvarna and it's forsale , unloading it as fast as they got it .



You better buy that one ! Add it to your collection of Huskys you got in the closet ! :yoyo:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You better buy that one ! Add it to your collection of Huskys you got in the closet ! :yoyo:



When HE says I got more steals then HIM ?? whats he got ??


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.....warm here today....42 degrees...overcast...spent the afternoon on the tractor in the woods...running beats to every tree I intend to take out. Snow has settled..about 14"-16" in the woods...not a sign of frost......got in a couple messes.....front wheel went under a couple times....mud that is.....filled in the holes with wet, heavy snow.....packed with the bucket and backdrag drove over it a couple times..nice and smooth.....when it freezes next week my ice roads will be perfect!!! Just have to be careful not to fall off the road!!!!! Even found a half dozen standing dead maples and a couple yellow birch I hadn't noticed before....good shop wood.....keeps my lot in good shape too!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.....warm here today....42 degrees...overcast...spent the afternoon on the tractor in the woods...running beats to every tree I intend to take out. Snow has settled..about 14"-16" in the woods...not a sign of frost......got in a couple messes.....front wheel went under a couple times....mud that is.....filled in the holes with wet, heavy snow.....packed with the bucket and backdrag drove over it a couple times..nice and smooth.....when it freezes next week my ice roads will be perfect!!! Just have to be careful not to fall off the road!!!!! Even found a half dozen standing dead maples and a couple yellow birch I hadn't noticed before....good shop wood.....keeps my lot in good shape too!!



Into 50's here tomorrow.
driveway getting a little " iffy " as it it is


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Into 50's here tomorrow.
> driveway getting a little " iffy " as it it is



Got to 65 here today ! 60 tomorrow , then 30 Mon.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> When HE says I got more steals then HIM ?? whats he got ??



Huskys , in the closet !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> When HE says I got more steals then HIM ?? whats he got ??



Plenty!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Huskys , in the closet !



Unlike!


----------



## dancan

OK , who wants an alarm cat ? Free shipping .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> OK , who wants an alarm cat ? Free shipping .



Ron will take it ! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## husqvarnaguy

dancan said:


> OK , who wants an alarm cat ? Free shipping .



Dont want know more cats. Went to get on the tractor today and there were the remainders of a blue bird in the seat. Mostly feathers with some blood.:msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

husqvarnaguy said:


> Dont want know more cats. Went to get on the tractor today and there were the remainders of a blue bird in the seat. Mostly feathers with some blood.:msp_angry:



Least it ate it. Better than just killing it and let it lay like a lot of them do. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sure is a bunch of boring slackers in here tonight !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure is a bunch of boring slackers in here tonight !



Yep,..nothing but slackers in here tonight.


----------



## tbone75

I am to tired to BS tonight ! LOL I was going to hang around,but you guys are boring ! :msp_sleep:


----------



## jimdad07

I have a sewer type smell in my house...along with an Orange cloud....








Ought to be good for some banter.


----------



## sefh3

Evening everyone.
Just got home not too long ago. My in laws took me out to dinner tonight. Always love eating bbq ribs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have a sewer type smell in my house...along with an Orange cloud....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ought to be good for some banter.



Dan might send you a Hooskie hat to go along with that smell.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Evening everyone.
> Just got home not too long ago. My in laws took me out to dinner tonight. Always love eating bbq ribs.



Bbq, good anytime of the year.


----------



## jimdad07

I can't have it known that huskies reside here. It would destroy my name.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I can't have it known that huskies reside here. It would destroy my name.



I have never denied having a Husky or two so I don`t need to worry about loosing my rep but I don`t really like running them. They just don`t fit me right somehow and they are great to make fun of....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have never denied having a Husky or two so I don`t need to worry about loosing my rep but I don`t really like running them. They just don`t fit me right somehow and they are great to make fun of....LOL



I have't run that many, Stihl is king around here and Jonsered is popular here also. I figured I better see what the good ones are about before I pick too much more. Follies are my favorite new or old. I like how they handle. I think I'll like it though. I still can't stand the lowest huskies, they suck.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You know I like SD saws, I ran many of them and they did me fine. Only changed over to Stihl when Makita got into the fray with SD and ruined their sales and rep around here. Stihl has done me very well ever since.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> You know I like SD saws, I ran many of them and they did me fine. Only changed over to Stihl when Makita got into the fray with SD and ruined their sales and rep around here. Stihl has done me very well ever since.



I admit that Dolmar is not as easy to deal with for warranty service. What I like about them is that they are well put together and so far my 6400 has cut probably two hundred face cord and has been flawless. I try to keep them clean and maintained. I notice they don't get overheated when you keep their innards cleane and.you can fix minor problems before they get big.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I admit that Dolmar is not as easy to deal with for warranty service. What I like about them is that they are well put together and so far my 6400 has cut probably two hundred face cord and has been flawless. I try to keep them clean and maintained. I notice they don't get overheated when you keep their innards cleane and.you can fix minor problems before they get big.



I would still be running SD saws if I had the internet back then, when I could no longer get parts for them and because of that I could not rely upon them for my work, I needed reliable saws so I was forced to switch. Now with internet access I can get parts with no problem so I could go back to running my SD`s but since I own so many Stihls I will just run them both....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to call time:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to call time:



Night Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

Morning ya slackers !


----------



## dancan

Ayup !


----------



## tbone75

Checking back in, been slobbering on flea bay . LOL

Nothing new I like ????


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All.....Been over in another thread trying to help a guy with some old Jonsereds.....I don't think he will be able grasp sucess from the jaws of defeat....uphill battle....but you never know....he has a good heart but little experience..in such matters...it would seem...could be a language barrier..perhaps.....you have to have a certain mindset to work on saws that haven't been produced in 30 odd yrs...you simply cannot go and buy what you need for parts and sometimes you have to know when you're licked and realize that this saw is better for parts for a better saw rather than a runner itself....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All.....Been over in another thread trying to help a guy with some old Jonsereds.....I don't think he will be able grasp sucess from the jaws of defeat....uphill battle....but you never know....he has a good heart but little experience..in such matters...it would seem...could be a language barrier..perhaps.....you have to have a certain mindset to work on saws that haven't been produced in 30 odd yrs...you simply cannot go and buy what you need for parts and sometimes you have to know when you're licked and realize that this saw is better for parts for a better saw rather than a runner itself....



Read some of that,think you could be right.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Read some of that,think you could be right.



The one question I get most is where do I order my IEL parts from? Then there is always the statement that there must be somebody setting on a big stash of them out there someplace......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The one question I get most is where do I order my IEL parts from? Then there is always the statement that there must be somebody setting on a big stash of them out there someplace......LOL



If someone was, the price they could get would make them sell ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If someone was, the price they could get would make them sell ! LOL



There are a lot of parts out there but mostly in the hands of collectors. Most are not interested in selling off their parts, maybe make a trade now and then. A few real old repair shops might have some in their inventory but as far as I know there is no big wharehouse full of parts for them. Worth a lot of money if there is such a place.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There are a lot of parts out there but mostly in the hands of collectors. Most are not interested in selling off their parts, maybe make a trade now and then. A few real old repair shops might have some in their inventory but as far as I know there is no big wharehouse full of parts for them. Worth a lot of money if there is such a place.



The collectors know what they got ! LOL They want to fix more of them up,don't want to let go of them. They haven't been made in a very long time!
I bet most of the time it the same parts that is needed.


----------



## tbone75

Been up about 3 hrs. think I can do something now? LOL 
Put a MS250 together for a start. LOL Ran the carb through the USC,replaced the seals,see what happens? LOL
The Scoot 346 is stihl giving me fits? A known good carb didn't fix it,so need to dig into it some more?
Then its the 3 my BIL brought over. LOL
After all that I hope to put a 066 together!
Then ??????????????????????????????????????? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Been up about 3 hrs. think I can do something now? LOL
> Put a MS250 together for a start. LOL Ran the carb through the USC,replaced the seals,see what happens? LOL
> The Scoot 346 is stihl giving me fits? A known good carb didn't fix it,so need to dig into it some more?
> Then its the 3 my BIL brought over. LOL
> After all that I hope to put a 066 together!
> Then ??????????????????????????????????????? LOL





Psssst.........49sp........


----------



## jimdad07

I spent a couple hours cleaning parts last night on that husky, Ron's oven cleaner works pretty good. I decided I'm not splitting the case on this one. The bearings are smooth feeling, figure I'll put the jug on it and vac test the case. If it's good I will save the bearings for the 266xp, they are set right up.


----------



## dancan

I picked up a draw knife last year that had been used for peeling spruce and balsam fir poles , the handles are completely coated , I think I'm gonna try Ron's Pizz Off on them , I hope it doesn't kill the wooden handles .


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> I picked up a draw knife last year that had been used for peeling spruce and balsam fir poles , the handles are completely coated , I think I'm gonna try Ron's Pizz Off on them , I hope it doesn't kill the wooden handles .



I have to make one, I have some real nice hickory bow staves to work into bows. Nothing works as well as a draw knife for that. There are a couple of leaf springs kicking around that will make a good one. Wish I was't so cheap, I would have things a lot quicker. I'm still scavenging parts for a band mill, have most of the moving parts I need and an engine, now I am gathering steel to make the carriage frame.


----------



## sefh3

Morning
Is those Hooskvarnas running the servers this moring??? It's taking 2-3 minutes to load the page.


----------



## roncoinc

I got interweb problems this morning.
along with the site slow my provider keeps dropping out.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> I got interweb problems this morning.
> along with the site slow my provider keeps dropping out.



Hooskolotis must be spreading through the server room. Taking em out on at a time.....


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> I have to make one, I have some real nice hickory bow staves to work into bows. Nothing works as well as a draw knife for that. There are a couple of leaf springs kicking around that will make a good one. Wish I was't so cheap, I would have things a lot quicker. I'm still scavenging parts for a band mill, have most of the moving parts I need and an engine, now I am gathering steel to make the carriage frame.



I've got 2 older drawknives , they were free , both need cleanup and one needs a handle (today's project) , the other one was a return at LeeValley Tools that I got for 20$ , it looked like someone shaved a cinder block (all fixed now) .
What are you using for band wheels and what design ??


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> I've got 2 older drawknives , they were free , both need cleanup and one needs a handle (today's project) , the other one was a return at LeeValley Tools that I got for 20$ , it looked like someone shaved a cinder block (all fixed now) .
> What are you using for band wheels and what design ??



Going to try some blower pulleys that are about 14" and will put a belts in the pulley grove to act as tires. If I cannot come up with those I will use trailer tires for now until I can buy proper band wheels. As far as design I haven't decided yet. Once I gather everything I'll get a design figured.


----------



## dancan

I've got the plans somewhere for the "Gene Mill" , 9 hp with tires .


----------



## tbone75

Got the MS250 back together,had a little set back on it.Twisted a screw off that holds the ground wires to the jug.Got lucky and drilled it out straight! LOL Retapped and all done now.
Just got a call,another guy is bring over a saw ! :bang: 
How am going to get any of mine done? 
Got a 009 on the bench now,oil pores out if you lay it on its side to fill it up. LOL Hose off maybe? The idiot was drunk and took the oil pump out???? Said he was cleaning it up? :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

A lot of things make perfect sense when alcohol is involved .........


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got the MS250 back together,had a little set back on it.Twisted a screw off that holds the ground wires to the jug.Got lucky and drilled it out straight! LOL Retapped and all done now.
> Just got a call,another guy is bring over a saw ! :bang:
> How am going to get any of mine done?
> Got a 009 on the bench now,oil pores out if you lay it on its side to fill it up. LOL Hose off maybe? The idiot was drunk and took the oil pump out???? Said he was cleaning it up? :msp_scared:



They are a little different to say the least when it comes to the oil pump on the 009. I can give you enough info to get through it without too much head banging. The pump diaphragm on those loose the rubber coating to the oil and gasoline that gets out through the port that drives the diaphragm, all that is left is a fabric like disc that the oil leaks right through.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> A lot of things make perfect sense when alcohol is involved .........



The oil pump om a 009 doesn`t even make scene then.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Psssst.........49sp........



I like that idea !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are a little different to say the least when it comes to the oil pump on the 009. I can give you enough info to get through it without too much head banging. The pump diaphragm on those loose the rubber coating to the oil and gasoline that gets out through the port that drives the diaphragm, all that is left is a fabric like disc that the oil leaks right through.



Yes ! You fixed me up for mine ! Dang dealer wouldn't sell me just the diaphragm ! I have a couple pumps here,may have a good one? If I can find them? LOL Been a while ago I seen them? LOL

Maybe the other dealer I found will sell one?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes ! You fixed me up for mine ! Dang dealer wouldn't sell me just the diaphragm ! I have a couple pumps here,may have a good one? If I can find them? LOL Been a while ago I seen them? LOL
> 
> Maybe the other dealer I found will sell one?



Bet the dumbass didn`t put the hose back on the inner end of the pump.


----------



## tbone75

The guy with the 009 lives in a 12'x12' shack,no letcric,no running water,insulation inside is all,no drywall or anything over it. He works a little to get drinking money and smoking stuff. LOL He has a battery powered radio and a bed. His sister hauls him where ever he wants to go. Think he is 55 yrs. old. Been like this for a long long time. Just won't try to do any better?
Working for a guy trimming trees right now. He will climb anything ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bet the dumbass didn`t put the hose back on the inner end of the pump.



That was my guess. LOL Find out in just a bit.


----------



## tbone75

Guy just dropped off a 455 Husky,brake band is broke.Wonder how he did that? LOL Bet its burnt into !

And brought a Husky whacker/brush saw maybe? Bigger than average whacker. He said the whacker stihl runs,just don't have the power it use to. Have to just check it out?

back to the 009 for now. LOL Then the Poolin ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Interweb problem fixed 

was checking cable outside and held a fitting,,was HOT !
called reair,by the time they got here wad down complete and permanent.
guy pulled end back and it was burned !
new end and up agin.
he checked signal and said could be better.
called big truck out here now to go up pole and check..sez when done should be blazing speed !


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Interweb problem fixed
> 
> was checking cable outside and held a fitting,,was HOT !
> called reair,by the time they got here wad down complete and permanent.
> guy pulled end back and it was burned !
> new end and up agin.
> he checked signal and said could be better.
> called big truck out here now to go up pole and check..sez when done should be blazing speed !



TEN !! DB gain in signal !! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> TEN !! DB gain in signal !! :msp_biggrin:



THank goodness John doesn't have that speed. He'd have to buy a semi to store his projects in then.


----------



## sefh3

Alcohol 'splain everything..... Drink some beers and look at a Husky. It all makes sense then


----------



## tbone75

009 is fixed,the doof pulled the oil line out of the case! LOL Looked in the cylinder on the Poolin,its fried ! LOL Found the break coil spring in the 455 was short? Put another one in that.My 455 I finished tuning in,ready to sell ! LOL
Looked over the 346,just can't find anything wrong? Time to go deeper ! Going to swap out the jug,just to see what happens? LOL
Got the 268 out to finish tuning in,runs great for a bit,then just shuts off? Fires right back up,same thing again?

Its break time !

Going to the hospital at 7 pm to get the EMG done at 7:45pm. Strange time I think? I will find out what it is at least ! LOL Seems like I had this done before?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Alcohol 'splain everything..... Drink some beers and look at a Husky. It all makes sense then



I tried that with squeels,,went blind


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> 009 is fixed,the doof pulled the oil line out of the case! LOL Looked in the cylinder on the Poolin,its fried ! LOL Found the break coil spring in the 455 was short? Put another one in that.My 455 I finished tuning in,ready to sell ! LOL
> Looked over the 346,just can't find anything wrong? Time to go deeper ! Going to swap out the jug,just to see what happens? LOL
> Got the 268 out to finish tuning in,runs great for a bit,then just shuts off? Fires right back up,same thing again?
> 
> Its break time !
> 
> Going to the hospital at 7 pm to get the EMG done at 7:45pm. Strange time I think? I will find out what it is at least ! LOL Seems like I had this done before?



Good luck at your appointment. I hope they can find something out.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Good luck at your appointment. I hope they can find something out.



good thing not a brain scan,,,come back empty !! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

Hey John , I wuz shoppin' at WaltyWorld today and found these for ya in case they needed a clear view for the "Procedure" tomorrow .








Woops ! I forgot , you worked on some Huusqeez .


----------



## dancan

Happy to report the Ron's Chainsaw Pizz Off pitch remover works very well on wood with no apparent detrimental effect on the wooden handles of the draw knife .


----------



## pioneerguy600

With John MIA we need to post once in a while to keep this thread from falling to the bottom. I didn`t get any saw time in this weekend, durn work kept me too busy. I really have to get some saws back together and out of the shop.


----------



## jimdad07

Have the jug and piston on the Orange thing. Dan I sent my email.


----------



## dancan

John must be busy with his new "Buddy" .
Jim , let me know if it all worked .........the email that is LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> With John MIA we need to post once in a while to keep this thread from falling to the bottom. I didn`t get any saw time in this weekend, durn work kept me too busy. I really have to get some saws back together and out of the shop.



Well yesterday the weather was 60* and no rain. I decided to take this rc truck out for spin. Low and behold I couldn't resist the open field that surrounds me. I ran this thing for 3 hours and this is what I ended up with.






Now I spend 4 hours today getting the mud off.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , I wuz shoppin' at WaltyWorld today and found these for ya in case they needed a clear view for the "Procedure" tomorrow .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woops ! I forgot , you worked on some Huusqeez .



Never needed that stuff Auntie Dan ! You need a sample?  Got a empty shoe box ready !


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Well yesterday the weather was 60* and no rain. I decided to take this rc truck out for spin. Low and behold I couldn't resist the open field that surrounds me. I ran this thing for 3 hours and this is what I ended up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I spend 4 hours today getting the mud off.[/QUOTE]
> 
> You should try Ron's Pizz Off LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least the low pressure pressure washer LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Never needed that stuff Auntie Dan ! You need a sample?  Got a empty shoe box ready !



Now you're just bein' MEEN ! I wuz just tryin' to be helpful ..................BaHaHahahahahahahaha


----------



## tbone75

Back from the doc. He stuck little needles in me to check the nerves in my legs , then tried to make me jump off the table ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## sefh3

I never thought about that. I only though that pizz off stuff was for Hooskeys.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Back from the doc. He stuck little needles in me to check the nerves in my legs , then tried to make me jump off the table ! :msp_sneaky:



If he made you jump, then you have feeling.


----------



## sefh3

Wow, It's kinda brutal out "there" today. Members bashing other members and what not. Oh what fun.


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> I never thought about that. I only though that pizz off stuff was for Hooskeys.



I think low pressure pressure is the way to go on that LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> If he made you jump, then you have feeling.



One leg jumped the other didn't LOL


----------



## dancan

Ugly out there .
John , did he say "Flap your arms and walk like a duck" ?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Wow, It's kinda brutal out "there" today. Members bashing other members and what not. Oh what fun.



Haven't been out there yet,may not want to ? LOL


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> I think low pressure pressure is the way to go on that LOL



Momma always told me water and 'lectricy don't mix. The servo's and battery packs don't like water.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ugly out there .
> John , did he say "Flap your arms and walk like a duck" ?



Nope , but I told him another zap like that I may fart on him ................. or worse ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Haven't been out there yet,may not want to ? LOL



At one time there were 4 threads on the front page locked.


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> At one time there were 4 threads on the front page locked.



Must be sumthin' in the water .


----------



## Cantdog

Just got done watchin the game........Ron will be pleased!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

hey John !!!!!!!!

ask the OL who plays football next week !! LOL !!!

what loser did she root for today ????

they are all down and out now !! LOL !

best team in NFL went down today to NE. 

LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Well yesterday the weather was 60* and no rain. I decided to take this rc truck out for spin. Low and behold I couldn't resist the open field that surrounds me. I ran this thing for 3 hours and this is what I ended up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I spend 4 hours today getting the mud off.



That`s a mess , got to pay the piper...LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a mess , got to pay the piper...LOL



Sure do. I cleaned most of it up today. Not perfect but close.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> hey John !!!!!!!!
> 
> ask the OL who plays football next week !! LOL !!!
> 
> what loser did she root for today ????
> 
> they are all down and out now !! LOL !
> 
> best team in NFL went down today to NE.
> 
> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



She said there wasn't anything worth watching?


----------



## pioneerguy600

All the bashing threads should be banned and anyone starting one should be banned for at least 6 months for the first offence. They never get anything constructive out of these bashing threads.


----------



## sefh3

Football. Was there a game today Ron. 
Where did that Brady go to college again. I forgot.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> All the bashing threads should be banned and anyone starting one should be banned for at least 6 months for the first offence. They never get anything constructive out of these bashing threads.



I agree. There is no need to bash someone like that in public. It's getting out of control. Plus we only end up hearing one side of the story. Usually the thread is locked and never opened again so we can get results.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I agree. There is no need to bash someone like that in public. It's getting out of control. Plus we only end up hearing one side of the story. Usually the thread is locked and never opened again so we can get results.



I feel the time has come to bring an end to these really hurtful bashing threads. As you mentioned you only get one side of the story from any one starting up a thread and when it gets locked the damage is already done. They should be completely erased and the bannings implemented quickly. Airing dirty laundry should not be allowed on AS , these things are started to hurt someones reputation and they hope to gain some sympathy from others on here. They would get just the opposite from me!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihls Stihl Suck!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> She said there wasn't anything worth watching?



LOSER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!

BESt teams playin now,,playin football instead of golf like loser squeelers !!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Football. Was there a game today Ron.
> Where did that Brady go to college again. I forgot.



He went to one of the best in the north !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Stihls Stihl Suck!!!!!



Squeel bashing !!!! 

YES !! 
YES !! 
YES !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Stihls Stihl Suck!!!!!



Yes they do suck up the rest of them POS saws and spit them out the exhaust!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Squeel bashing !!!!
> 
> YES !! Nein!!
> YES !! Nein


Nein!!


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I'm just bashin away......'taint personal though.....unless someone's offended by the truth....Good game Ron!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I'm just bashin away......'taint personal though.....unless someone's offended by the truth....Good game Ron!!



No offence takin by me over fun bashin of inanimate objects but I draw the line over a personal attack.


----------



## roncoinc

SQUEELS suck up usefull air and make nothing out of it !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> SQUEELS suck up usefull air and make nothing out of it !!



They suck up the competition and spit out reconstituted mush.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No offence takin by me over fun bashin of inanimate objects but I draw the line over a personal attack.




Me too.......


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> No offence takin by me over fun bashin of inanimate objects but I draw the line over a personal attack.



Yeh ?? 

well !! 

your.,,
your a ,,

your a NADIAn !!! 

take thAT !!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> SQUEELS suck up usefull air and make nothing out of it !!



Well that's not quite true....they make "Bad Air" out of good air...kinda like John after a batch of bean soup.......


----------



## tbone75

Yous guys is funny tonight !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yeh ??
> 
> well !!
> 
> your.,,
> your a ,,
> 
> your a NADIAn !!!
> 
> take thAT !!!



Yes I is an I don`t take offence to that....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well that's not quite true....they make "Bad Air" out of good air...kinda like John after a batch of bean soup.......



Unfortunately this is true, especially once they are ported and MM ed.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes I is an I don`t take offence to that....LOL



Really ???

wow,,, most people would be highly offended ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Really ???
> 
> wow,,, most people would be highly offended ??



Only the ones on your side of the border, all the Nadians on this side of the border are proud to be here and to be called a Canadian in any of its construed spellings....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well that's not quite true....they make "Bad Air" out of good air...kinda like John after a batch of bean soup.......



I can't be offended by that....................its way to true !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I can't be offended by that....................its way to true !





Geeze.....Bashin' around here ain't any fun......everyone's to agreeable!!!


----------



## Cantdog

45 degrees here at quarter past ten.....been dark near 6 hrs....not to shabby for the 13th of Jan....dropped down to one stove...just the cookstove tonight..72 degrees inside.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been mild here all day and still is, not our common temps for this time of year.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 45 degrees here at quarter past ten.....been dark near 6 hrs....not to shabby for the 13th of Jan....dropped down to one stove...just the cookstove tonight..72 degrees inside.



60 here today with rain,change to snow after midnight ! Low of 29 ! 

Its coming your way ! I think? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been mild here all day and still is, not our common temps for this time of year.



Me thinks that there be changes on the way..........jet is rotating eastward.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Geeze.....Bashin' around here ain't any fun......everyone's to agreeable!!!



You can keep trying ? But I will likely just laugh at you ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Me thinks that there be changes on the way..........jet is rotating eastward.......



Yeah, we will get some snow or rain outa this.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, we will get some snow or rain outa this.



I seen nuff snow for the year ! :msp_angry:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I seen nuff snow for the year ! :msp_angry:



Only just started, we don`t get nothing like we used to...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only just started, we don`t get nothing like we used to...



No we don't either,the ponds and rivers use to freeze up all winter. Never do any more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Our ponds freeze over and can be walked/skated on but we can`t trust our lakes. I have trucked logs down our biggest lake here back in the 60`s we would have 4'+ of ice on them. Brought many 5 ton tandem loads of logs over the ice up til the mid 80`s, then the ice just did not get thick enough to carry a half ton. Now it won`t carry a person let alone a machine of any kind.


----------



## jimdad07

Anybody have a coil for a 268? Went to check spark and I got nothing. All the wiring is good, kill switch is working well. This saw is pretty easy to work on, I like the Stihl and Dolmar fly wheel removal much better though. Other than that it's not bad to work on at all.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Our ponds freeze over and can be walked/skated on but we can`t trust our lakes. I have trucked logs down our biggest lake here back in the 60`s we would have 4'+ of ice on them. Brought many 5 ton tandem loads of logs over the ice up til the mid 80`s, then the ice just did not get thick enough to carry a half ton. Now it won`t carry a person let alone a machine of any kind.


Where I grew up we would get below zero f all through January and part of February and the snow would be deep enough that you needed snow shoes to get around in the woods. I haven't needed snow shoes in the last ten years or so. Wish it was like it used to be.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Most years back then we would have 4-6' of snow in the woods from Christmas til March. Snowshoes were a must if you wanted to get around over the snow. I have seen snow drifts 27' high around the house and just off the harbor .


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Anybody have a coil for a 268? Went to check spark and I got nothing. All the wiring is good, kill switch is working well. This saw is pretty easy to work on, I like the Stihl and Dolmar fly wheel removal much better though. Other than that it's not bad to work on at all.



I know I don't Jim. Can't member what all fits it?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Most years back then we would have 4-6' of snow in the woods from Christmas til March. Snowshoes were a must if you wanted to get around over the snow. I have seen snow drifts 27' high around the house and just off the harbor .



I don't care to see that ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't care to see that ! :msp_scared:



We hardly see a foot of snow at any one time here now, I actually like having 2-3' on the ground . Good for snow machine travel.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know I don't Jim. Can't member what all fits it?



I am not absolutely positive but I think the 268 just takes one of the common modules used on a lot of the Husky saws. 50,51,254, 257, 261,262, 266, 268,272------------


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have to call time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have to call time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

Nite Jerry. Time for me as well. I have that 266, I'll see if that one is any good.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Nite Jerry. Time for me as well. I have that 266, I'll see if that one is any good.



Nite JimBob


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Yeh ??
> 
> well !!
> 
> your.,,
> your a ,,
> 
> your a NADIAn !!!
> 
> take thAT !!!



Hey !
I resemble that remark !


----------



## dancan

zzzZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZlakerzzz !!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am not absolutely positive but I think the 268 just takes one of the common modules used on a lot of the Husky saws. 50,51,254, 257, 261,262, 266, 268,272------------



It does if it has the one piece ign......if it has the two piece any one from a the earlier models saws is what you need 61, 66, 266 or Jred 625, 630 or 670...all depends on what the yr of the 268 is.


----------



## tbone75

Slacker checking in. Dang it got cold again ! 

Better got start a fire !


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys. Starting to cool back down here. Hopefully the ground freezes pretty quickly so I can start getting back into the woods and hauling firewood for the winter after next. Nice to be ahead on it for a change.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> It does if it has the one piece ign......if it has the two piece any one from a the earlier models saws is what you need 61, 66, 266 or Jred 625, 630 or 670...all depends on what the yr of the 268 is.



It has the one piece ignition. I think the saw might be a 1989, at least the top shroud has the 1689 to 1989 anniversary logo on it.


----------



## sefh3

Morning everyone.
It's a bit chilly out here. Went from 60* to 29* overnight.


----------



## roncoinc

Oh man,,what a day yestday for football 

bbq wings,,shrimp wrapped in bacon,cheese and crackers,,rolled deli ham,,beer.

found tv gets 126 channels now ! lots in hi-def
only pay for lowest tier..26 channels.

internet FAST again


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Morning everyone.
> It's a bit chilly out here. Went from 60* to 29* overnight.



Same chit we got here ! SUCKS !


----------



## tbone75

Can ya send some of that high speed down my way ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Good Morning all.
Had a good day for a change. Me and my cuttin' buddy.
View attachment 273403
View attachment 273404


----------



## Sagetown

sefh3 said:


> Morning everyone.
> It's a bit chilly out here. Went from 60* to 29* overnight.



Hey Everyone. Today's this guy's birthday. 
Happy Birthday sefh3. :chainsawguy::bday::bday:


----------



## jimdad07

Happy birthday Scott...se check is in the mail.


----------



## tbone75

:wave::bday::wave:

Happy Birthday Scott ! Welcome to the Ol Phart Club ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,what a day yestday for football
> 
> bbq wings,,shrimp wrapped in bacon,cheese and crackers,,rolled deli ham,,beer.
> 
> found tv gets 126 channels now ! lots in hi-def
> only pay for lowest tier..26 channels.
> 
> internet FAST again



Hey Ron
That coil you sent worked out good. Cut a couple loads yesterday and ran perfect. That has to be one of the smoothest runnin' saws I've ever ran. Thanks Again !!! Schoot


----------



## sefh3

Sagetown said:


> Hey Everyone. Today's this guy's birthday.
> Happy Birthday sefh3. :chainsawguy::bday::bday:



Thank you!!!!


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Happy birthday Scott...se check is in the mail.





tbone75 said:


> :wave::bday::wave:
> 
> Happy Birthday Scott ! Welcome to the Ol Phart Club ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Thank you everyone!!!!!

So who is send me a Stihl for my birthday?????


----------



## Scooterbum

Happy Birthday Scott ! Welcome to the Ol Phart Club ! :hmm3grin2orange: I graduated the year he was born.He's got a ways to go!!!

Happy Birthday Scott, have a great day !!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Scooterbum said:


> ...I graduated the year he was born.He's got a ways to go!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Scott, have a great day !!!



yer both pups. have a good day of birth remembrance scott. be safe so you kin have many more.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Scooterbum said:


> Good Morning all.
> Had a good day for a change. Me and my cuttin' buddy.
> View attachment 273403
> View attachment 273404



outstanding. mine is 3 y.o. won't be long now she can go out with me. i do believe she'd like to do that too. God's gift for not offing your children, eh?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sefh3 said:


> Thank you everyone!!!!!
> 
> So who is send me a Stihl for my birthday?????



i'll send you a stihl. stihl waiting that is.


----------



## sefh3

Scooterbum said:


> Happy Birthday Scott ! Welcome to the Ol Phart Club ! :hmm3grin2orange: I graduated the year he was born.He's got a ways to go!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Scott, have a great day !!!



Thank you Scooter.
Yes I'm the young pup around here.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

jerrycmorrow said:


> outstanding. mine is 3 y.o. won't be long now she can go out with me. i do believe she'd like to do that too. God's gift for not offing your children, eh?



3 Years old? Your slackin'. Get her busy. Haileys been at my side not to long after she started walking.
No grandkids yet though.Be nice to send em' home after a bit This one's ours.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Scooterbum said:


> 3 Years old? Your slackin'. Get her busy. Haileys been at my side not to long after she started walking.
> No grandkids yet though.Be nice to send em' home after a bit This one's ours.



she likes to help; gotta encourage that. the main problem is that i don't get to see her that much and maamaa thinks she gets first dibs. i typically only get her when she's already tired. still, i'll take what i can get. 
i do agree though that it is nice to send em home after a while though.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Thank you everyone!!!!!
> 
> So who is send me a Stihl for my birthday?????



How about a box full of parts,just got to put it together? LOL Least most of it. LOL
Going to be a little late tho. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Happy Birthday Scott ! Welcome to the Ol Phart Club ! :hmm3grin2orange: I graduated the year he was born.He's got a ways to go!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Scott, have a great day !!!



Yep ............ Stihl a kid , but had to tease him a little ! LOL Shcoot .... you only got a few months on me ! LOL

My oldest will be 30 next month ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Yep ............ Stihl a kid , but had to tease him a little ! LOL Shcoot .... you only got a few months on me ! LOL
> 
> My oldest will be 30 next month ! LOL



*Soooo........should we start callin' ya' the "Crusty Slug"???????*


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> How about a box full of parts,just got to put it together? LOL Least most of it. LOL
> Going to be a little late tho. LOL



Projects are excepted also :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> *Soooo........should we start callin' ya' the "Crusty Slug"???????*



The slime does get a little crusty now and then. :hmm3grin2orange:\


Hey ........... Your stihl OLDER than me ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Anybody know if an 046 top is a direct bolt on for a 440?
These are them creamsickle thingies...........


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> The slime does get a little crusty now and then. :hmm3grin2orange:\
> 
> 
> Hey ........... *Your stihl OLDER than me !* LOL



Hell I'm proud of my crust, it even crackles when I move too quick........Well Earned !!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Projects are excepted also :hmm3grin2orange:



Should be very close to enough parts. And lots of dirt ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Hell I'm proud of my crust, it even crackles when I move too quick........Well Earned !!!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

Ya' know, I try my best to read other parts of the forum but I keep sliding back to this slightly warped place...................


----------



## tbone75

Some low down dirty rotten ASer sent me this POS !

I have a good idea who did it !

I am not mad , I get EVEN ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Ya' know, I try my best to read other parts of the forum but I keep sliding back to this slightly warped place...................



Were almost as bad as CAD !


----------



## dancan

Happy B'day Scott !!!!

Don't let them crusty old reprobates get you all discouraged about depends and getting another day closer to ..........


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Some low down dirty rotten ASer sent me this POS !
> 
> I have a good idea who did it !
> 
> I am not mad , I get EVEN ! :hmm3grin2orange:



ha! that looks just like the one someone was threatening you with the other day. prolly thought you needed one.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Some low down dirty rotten ASer sent me this POS !
> 
> I have a good idea who did it !
> 
> I am not mad , I get EVEN ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I think you should thank them , they obviously had your best interests in mind sendin' you a nice small lightweight saw so you don't put your back out .


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> ha! that looks just like the one someone was threatening you with the other day. prolly thought you needed one.



It is the ONE ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> It does if it has the one piece ign......if it has the two piece any one from a the earlier models saws is what you need 61, 66, 266 or Jred 625, 630 or 670...all depends on what the yr of the 268 is.



I was not sure that the 268 ever had the two piece, I have only seen the one piece module in the very few 268`s that have come my way, not a really common saw around here. The 266 was the Husky of choice here among the pulpwooders.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Anybody know if an 046 top is a direct bolt on for a 440?
> These are them creamsickle thingies...........



Not quite a bolt on but still very easy to do one, The bolt holes in the 460 just need to be moved in on the X axis about 1/16" on each corner. Test fit the piston and cylinder and make sure the piston skirt does not hit the crankcase deck when fully down on stroke,BDC. Use the base gasket from an 046 or go without one and seal it with sticky stuff of choice. Check squish clearance also, they have always been fine on the 6 I have built but check it anyway.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It is the ONE ! :msp_sneaky:



They had it in for you over on the swap thread....LOL


----------



## PB

Good afternoon boys. Made some headway on that 2095. Ordered the gasket that I buggered up, and it came on Saturday and put the top end back on. Cleaned up the carb and the rest of the saw, now I am just waiting on a new top cover. The recoil cover is pretty darn ugly so I may try to find one that isn't so faded. I can't wait to get this thing finished!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not quite a bolt on but still very easy to do one, The bolt holes in the 460 just need to be moved in on the X axis about 1/16" on each corner. Test fit the piston and cylinder and make sure the piston skirt does not hit the crankcase deck when fully down on stroke,BDC. Use the base gasket from an 046 or go without one and seal it with sticky stuff of choice. Check squish clearance also, they have always been fine on the 6 I have built but check it anyway.



Somehow I missed his post? Or I could have told him about the one I have. LOL
Looks like the flywheel side of the jug has been ground off just a little.
Someday I will get to put it together? LOL
Stihl not sure how this funky jug will work out? LOL Going to find out !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They had it in for you over on the swap thread....LOL



I think it was Marc/ Diggers Dad ! He started it ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Somehow I missed his post? Or I could have told him about the one I have. LOL
> Looks like the flywheel side of the jug has been ground off just a little.
> Someday I will get to put it together? LOL
> Stihl not sure how this funky jug will work out? LOL Going to find out !



I have been waiting to hear if it works or not, have one here if it doesn`t....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just seen the new Corvette on the news. Very different ! 450hp standard hp ! Wonder what the jazzed up one has? :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

Is it safe to come out here ??

or should i go back into hiding ??


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was not sure that the 268 ever had the two piece, I have only seen the one piece module in the very few 268`s that have come my way, not a really common saw around here. The 266 was the Husky of choice here among the pulpwooders.



You may well be right....I was thinking early (1987)XP versions were two piece......like the 266XP.....the later plain 268 and 268 Special with the Gillardoni cyl were one piece I believe....could be wrong....


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Yep ............ Stihl a kid , but had to tease him a little ! LOL Shcoot .... you only got a few months on me ! LOL
> 
> My oldest will be 30 next month ! LOL



Geez John, you could be my father. My parents are still in their 40's...just sayin.:yoyo:


----------



## jimdad07

Scooterbum said:


> Ya' know, I try my best to read other parts of the forum but I keep sliding back to this slightly warped place...................



I used to hang out all over the site, mostly in the milling forum. Now I just don't care for it out there. Good to see you hanging out in here more and more. John does have a pretty infectious personality, I tried to get the vaccine for it but it didn't work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You may well be right....I was thinking early (1987)XP versions were two piece......like the 266XP.....the later plain 268 and 268 Special with the Gillardoni cyl were one piece I believe....could be wrong....



You know that I am no huskee expert, cripes I need to wear a hazmat suit and a fresh air supply just to work on one....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I got that coil to work, I must not have had the gap right on it. Adjusted it with a business card and tightened it down and wouldn't you know it has a real nice blue spark with that brand new plug. I took the recoil off of the 266xp carcass I have and that one is a two piece. I'll concentrate on this one first and then that big Jonsered is next. My saw collection is starting to resemble a melting pot.


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not quite a bolt on but still very easy to do one, The bolt holes in the 460 just need to be moved in on the X axis about 1/16" on each corner. Test fit the piston and cylinder and make sure the piston skirt does not hit the crankcase deck when fully down on stroke,BDC. Use the base gasket from an 046 or go without one and seal it with sticky stuff of choice. Check squish clearance also, they have always been fine on the 6 I have built but check it anyway.



I figured there wasn't too much but It always makes me feel better to hear from someone that's done it. Thanks !!


----------



## Scooterbum

jimdad07 said:


> I used to hang out all over the site, mostly in the milling forum. Now I just don't care for it out there. Good to see you hanging out in here more and more. John does have a pretty infectious personality, I tried to get the vaccine for it but it didn't work.



He puts me in mind of someone that could thread a sewing machine while it's runnin'......................................just sayin'


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> I figured there wasn't too much but It always makes me feel better to hear from someone that's done it. Thanks !!



That old Mac 15 carb make its way there yet?


----------



## jimdad07

Going to put a touch of fuel in that saw and see if it will pop. I still have to put a vac test on it but have to make plates for it. A carb kit might be in order also. Something burnt it up in a previous life. I just want to hear it pop.


----------



## little possum

sefh3 said:


> Thank you everyone!!!!!
> 
> So who is send me a Stihl for my birthday?????



015??...


----------



## jimdad07

The 268 to 272 conversion is a runner. Started in four pulls and stayed running with no carb adjustments. Rotated the saw to all positions and it ran with no change in sound all the way around, no leaning and no bogging. Ran it on its sides plus tipped it forward and back. I'd say it is probably free of air leaks. Richened the carb settings and let it sit there and idle. I'll run it rich for awhile to break in the new top end. Going to put a bar and chain on it tomorrow night and see what happens. May even get a new bar and chain for it. Should probably put a Dolmar bar on it for good luck.


----------



## jimdad07

Started my first thread out there in a long time, thought it would be good to get a listing of places you can buy ethanol free gas. We finally have a few gas stations up here with grades of ethanol free gas.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Here is a good one for Dan,

Stihl 034 Chainsaw w 25" Bar Works Great | eBay


----------



## roncoinc

Looks safe in here now ??


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Here is a good one for Dan,
> 
> Stihl 034 Chainsaw w 25" Bar Works Great | eBay



Not a bad looking saw, would be a good one for Dan.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> 015??...



Got a fresh out of the box Mini-Mac I can send him ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Looks safe in here now ??



Are you happy Ron? I own a running husky now, I think I'll have to keep it away from the other saws though, I don't want them to be offended.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> He puts me in mind of someone that could thread a sewing machine while it's runnin'......................................just sayin'



Not sure about that one? New one on me ! LOL

Maybe I should send you this Mini-Mac :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

Yup ! I want that saw !!!!
I'll put her up forsale here in the trading post and see what kind of ####e I can stir up LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Here is a good one for Dan,
> 
> Stihl 034 Chainsaw w 25" Bar Works Great | eBay



25" Bar ! LMAO !!


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Yup ! I want that saw !!!!
> I'll put her up forsale here in the trading post and see what kind of ####e I can stir up LOL



Daum , autocensor speaks Irish LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Are you happy Ron? I own a running husky now, I think I'll have to keep it away from the other saws though, I don't want them to be offended.



So ...................... Ya came out of the closet :msp_sneaky:




:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> So ...................... Ya came out of the closet :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::



Not at all, I haven't put it in wood yet. I'll have to wait until late at night when nobody can see that orange glow when they drive by.


----------



## jimdad07

Dan the pics came through fine, but for some reason my puter won't open the plans. Says I have to repair the program in the control panel.



Holy chit!!!!!!!........Cliff is lurking again.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Not at all, I haven't put it in wood yet. I'll have to wait until late at night when nobody can see that orange glow when they drive by.



Yes ya did !!!!!!


You OWN a running Husky !


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Yes ya did !!!!!!
> 
> 
> You OWN a running Husky !
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



It's not a Husky...it's a Stihl challenged machine. That means it is special.


----------



## dancan

If you can't get it to work , I'll see if I can convert to PDF over the next few days .
Does it look like what you were thinking of building ?


----------



## caleath

whats shakin slackers


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> It's not a Husky...it's a Stihl challenged machine. That means it is special.



Must hafta ride in the short bus .


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> If you can't get it to work , I'll see if I can convert to PDF over the next few days .
> Does it look like what you were thinking of building ?



Pretty much what I had in mind.


Not much going on here Cliff, going to put the kids to bed, be back in a bit.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It's not a Husky...it's a Stihl challenged machine. That means it is special.



Them Steels always rode the short bus ! ............................. I know , cause I did too ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

caleath said:


> whats shakin slackers



John .

He's all giddy with excitement over his new to him saw LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> whats shakin slackers



Hi Cliff , hows things down in Texass :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John .
> 
> He's all giddy with excitement over his new to him saw LOL



I have more than one of them :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 25" Bar ! LMAO !!



The works good statement had me laughing fits. Recoil handle and rope laying out behind the saw sure tells me it works good....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have more than one of them Macs:msp_sneaky:



We know how much you likee them Macs!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We know how much you likee them Macs!!



Don't forget you have a Yellar saw heading your way ! Never know what it could be? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't forget you have a Yellar saw heading your way ! Never know what it could be? :msp_sneaky:



I like all saws, even Mini Macs. I fix them and give them to the less fortunate.....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You know that I am no huskee expert, cripes I need to wear a hazmat suit and a fresh air supply just to work on one....LOL



LOL!! Well I'm not either......I only deal with them when they interface with thier more elegant cousins..... which may catch my attention......from time to time.....or.......all the time actually!!


----------



## dancan

Saw King has a Utube video on one of them mini's , I think he can rip one apart and have it back together running in about 10 or 15 minutes .
I think John King should watch it ...............Oh , sorry John .


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> It's not a Husky...it's a Stihl challenged machine. That means it is special.



Even tho Schoot is a steal fanboy he was honest enuf to discribe his new husky as " the smoothest running saw i ever ran " 
after running a few JimBob , you wont bother picking up a squeel again..
so much easier to work on.
so much nicer to handle.
so smoothe.
weigh less.
etc..


----------



## caleath

Things good here...been a bit cold..had a white Christmas...and its been wet here since..but we needed it badly.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Even tho Schoot is a steal fanboy he was honest enuf to discribe his new husky as " the smoothest running saw i ever ran "
> after running a few JimBob , you wont bother picking up a squeel again..
> so much easier to work on.
> so much nicer to handle.
> so smoothe.
> weigh less.
> etc..



He will add one more soon ! ............... I hope? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like all saws, even Mini Macs. I fix them and give them to the less fortunate.....



Liar .......... Liar .............. Pants on fire ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Things good here...been a bit cold..had a white Christmas...and its been wet here since..but we needed it badly.



You sure need the rain down there ! But a white Christmas? WTF ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Liar .......... Liar .............. Pants on fire ! :msp_ohmy:



Well I did fix up two Mini Macs and gave them to Kenny, the mentally and physically challenged lad that used to hang around the shop. He did run them for a bit but lost one to the authorities just after Halloween, he had started one up and was chasing kids around with it on Hallloween night.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> He will add one more soon ! ............... I hope? :msp_confused:



The Jonsered 920 is next, after that we'll see about the 266xp. That 266 is a total basket case with most of the parts gone, so is the 920 but I really want to run that one. Have to be honest with you guys it has become very hard to buy any Stihls around here any more, even the total junkers are over priced. I had a Stihl dealer up here try to sell me a basket case 044 with sloppy bearings and a detroyed p+c for over $200. I like bringing saws back from the dead because it is affordable, I can't do it at those prices.


----------



## caleath

Hey Jim....I think I had a saw here you were interested in one time didnt I


----------



## jimdad07

caleath said:


> Hey Jim....I think I had a saw here you were interested in one time didnt I



You sure did, it was that old Dolmar 123 you had, that was a nice saw. You still tinkering with any of them? You were getting a nice collection going for a little while.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> The Jonsered 920 is next, after that we'll see about the 266xp. That 266 is a total basket case with most of the parts gone, so is the 920 but I really want to run that one. Have to be honest with you guys it has become very hard to buy any Stihls around here any more, even the total junkers are over priced. I had a Stihl dealer up here try to sell me a basket case 044 with sloppy bearings and a detroyed p+c for over $200. I like bringing saws back from the dead because it is affordable, I can't do it at those prices.



Think I had most of the parts you need? Guess I got to get mine out too ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Think I had most of the parts you need? Guess I got to get mine out too ! LOL



I hear ya, always a lot of projects going on. What's hard in your shoes is the amount of projects you have. If you're anything like me, you want to get them all done at once.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You sure did, it was that old Dolmar 123 you had, that was a nice saw. You still tinkering with any of them? You were getting a nice collection going for a little while.



Got one of them too ! LOL

Need lots of 143 parts !!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Got one of them too ! LOL
> 
> Need lots of 143 parts !!



The old Dolmars are very rare to find around here, there just wasn't that many in this area. I was surprised to find the pair of 120si's around here. The newer ones are much easier to find, we have three dealers within 30 miles of me.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I hear ya, always a lot of projects going on. What's hard in your shoes is the amount of projects you have. If you're anything like me, you want to get them all done at once.



I aint sure what boxes the 920s are in ? One is under the bench,the rest ?? LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> The old Dolmars are very rare to find around here, there just wasn't that many in this area. I was surprised to find the pair of 120si's around here. The newer ones are much easier to find, we have three dealers within 30 miles of me.



Anyone around here that sees mine ask what is that? LOL Never have been any around my area?

Amazed I have found 2 Pioneers around here !


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
Coming in from the shop. Worked on the 075 again tonight. Dang thing didn't want to pull nicely. Took the 051 starter off and the dang thing started with no problems. Now I have to tear the 075 starter off and see what went wrong. Has to be something simple.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> The Jonsered 920 is next, after that we'll see about the 266xp. That 266 is a total basket case with most of the parts gone, so is the 920 but I really want to run that one. Have to be honest with you guys it has become very hard to buy any Stihls around here any more, even the total junkers are over priced. I had a Stihl dealer up here try to sell me a basket case 044 with sloppy bearings and a detroyed p+c for over $200. I like bringing saws back from the dead because it is affordable, I can't do it at those prices.



Welcome to my world. I can get you an MS290 blown up for $150???


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Anyone around here that sees mine ask what is that? LOL Never have been any around my area?
> 
> Amazed I have found 2 Pioneers around here !



There are some Partners kicking around here every now and then. Wife's little brother came up with a real nice Pioneer last winter that is about mint. I think it was an 1100, correct me if I'm wrong Jerry.


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Welcome to my world. I can get you an MS290 blown up for $150???



Crazy isn't it? The best place I have found that buy junk Stihls is a dealer who is looking to retire in a couple of years. I can't seem to get out to see him when he's open now that the company slapped GPS on our work vans. I picked up a ms260 and a bunch of other saws one time from that guy for about $100. The ms260 was a real nice project saw that I rebuilt and gave to my FIL so he had a nice light saw that had some power.


----------



## jimdad07

Nothing in over 20 minutes? That's no good.


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure are quiet tonight?


----------



## tbone75

Ron didn't even really pick on any one? .............. He sick again? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You guys sure are quiet tonight?



I am trying to get my daughter to go to bed, fighting a losing battle. I have a little night hawk on my hands, apparently she fell asleep for about an hour today, that's all it takes to keep her up until midnight.


----------



## tbone75

Mark must be sick too,working on all them Steels ! 

All he does is lurk around. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I am trying to get my daughter to go to bed, fighting a losing battle. I have a little night hawk on my hands, apparently she fell asleep for about an hour today, that's all it takes to keep her up until midnight.



Good luck with that ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Good luck with that ! :msp_w00t:



Tell me about it, our son drops off about as soon he hits the pillow, Emma wakes right up as soon as you try to get her to sleep.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Tell me about it, our son drops off about as soon he hits the pillow, Emma wakes right up as soon as you try to get her to sleep.



I was like that when I was a kid , a century or two ago. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see Schoot lurking down there now.

Wonder if he had something to do with the mini-mac attack I got today? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I see Schoot lurking down there now.
> 
> Wonder if he had something to do with the mini-mac attack I got today? :msp_sneaky:



Careful there buddy, I'd never do that to a friend....................


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I was like that when I was a kid , a century or two ago. LOL



Time sure does seem to go fast when you stop to look back on things, hard to live in the moment sometimes. I love this age these kids are at, they still want to be with mommy and daddy all the time.


----------



## Scooterbum

Tell that Ron boy when he comes back around that saw I refered' to was Red not orange.


----------



## jimdad07

Scooterbum said:


> Careful there buddy, I'd never do that to a friend....................



I would, especially the slug types :msp_wink:.


----------



## jimdad07

Scooterbum said:


> Tell that Ron boy when he comes back around that saw I refered' to was Red not orange.



He's been laying low, not like him. Hope he's feeling ok. Haven't seen Rob in a little bit either, hopefully he is starting to get around better.


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Welcome to my world. I can get you an MS290 blown up for $150???



What a deal:msp_w00t:.


----------



## jimdad07

You guys have a good night, time for me to head to bed. Might be able to get my little hell raiser to go to sleep.


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZZzzzzzzlackerZZZZzzzzzz!!!!!!!! I just got woke up from a sound ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ by what I thought was the dog dewatering alarm..........but when fully awake I found it was really the "Page II ZZZlacker Alarm".......Not sure how he knew.....but he Stihl wanted to go out anyway so I would not get suspicious..........clever boy, that one....


----------



## Stihl 041S

I see Dan is awake. 

How you been??


----------



## dancan

Anyone know how to synchronise a cat and a dog so I'd only have to get up once ??

Hey Rob !
Getting able to stand up straight ?


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers , Slug checking in.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Anyone know how to synchronise a cat and a dog so I'd only have to get up once ??
> 
> Hey Rob !
> Getting able to stand up straight ?



No help setting the timing on cats and dogs......

Can't stand long enough to make gravy. 

When I walk my wise azz nephew keeps saying "Yes Master!"

Still dragging one leg and paying for it if I do. 

I drive the van to haul the trash. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning slackers , Slug checking in.



Hey you Ol Poop!!!!!

Up because you feel good or bad???


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey you Ol Poop!!!!!
> 
> Up because you feel good or bad???



Not good. LOL Dang back and leg , kinda like you. But I know not as bad !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> No help setting the timing on cats and dogs......
> 
> Can't stand long enough to make gravy.
> 
> When I walk my wise azz nephew keeps saying "Yes Master!"
> 
> Still dragging one leg and paying for it if I do.
> 
> I drive the van to haul the trash. Lol



Don't sound like you any better?


----------



## dancan

I was at Lee Valley yesterday thinking I should get me some Gorbet files like Rob said , I walk by the clearance table and see a 8"x3" DMT course Dai-Sharp and a King 800 grit Japanese waterstone  so , no file money left


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey you Ol Poop!!!!!
> 
> Up because you feel good or bad???



Yep ............... Just what I feel like ................. Ol Poop !!! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I was at Lee Valley yesterday thinking I should get me some Gorbet files like Rob said , I walk by the clearance table and see a 8"x3" DMT course Dai-Sharp and a King 800 grit Japanese waterstone  so , no file money left



I hate to ask.... How much was the DMT? I have one and it hurt!!!!


----------



## dancan

I'm sure I could fab up some brackets to hold a brush saw on a walker and with a nice MiniMac in hand ........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was at Lee Valley yesterday thinking I should get me some Gorbet files like Rob said , I walk by the clearance table and see a 8"x3" DMT course Dai-Sharp and a King 800 grit Japanese waterstone  so , no file money left



Get a Lansky sharpener , you won't pick them stones again ! After you learn how to use it. LOL That don't take much either ! LOL

I like the diamond stones the best,no oil or water needed.

Plus super fast ! And super sharp !

And a little pricy , around 60 bucks for the kit.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Don't sound like you any better?



Getting better yes......just real slow. Lol

Still catch myself on furniture!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm sure I could fab up some brackets to hold a brush saw on a walker and with a nice MiniMac in hand ........



I can fix you up with the mini-mac ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Getting better yes......just real slow. Lol
> 
> Still catch myself on furniture!!!!



It is a very very sloooowww healing spot ! I do wonder how well you will get? Maybe a couple more of them shots will do it?


----------



## dancan

The coarse DMT sells for 77$ up here , I got it for 50$ , the finer ones are cheaper  , I got the waterstone for 20$

It's hard to use the Lansky on a convex edge and my knives with a Scandi bevel act as it's own guide but If I saw a Lansky on a clearance table .............LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> It is a very very sloooowww healing spot ! I do wonder how well you will get? Maybe a couple more of them shots will do it?



No!!!! I want to get well right now!!!!!

Hence the problem. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> No!!!! I want to get well right now!!!!!
> 
> Hence the problem. LOL



Yes I know ! LOL

Not gonna happen,sorry.:msp_sad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> The coarse DMT sells for 77$ up here , I got it for 50$ , the finer ones are cheaper  , I got the waterstone for 20$
> 
> It's hard to use the Lansky on a convex edge and my knives with a Scandi bevel act as it's own guide but If I saw a Lansky on a clearance table .............LOL



Kripe!!!!!I paid $80 on sale 10 years ago!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The coarse DMT sells for 77$ up here , I got it for 50$ , the finer ones are cheaper  , I got the waterstone for 20$
> 
> It's hard to use the Lansky on a convex edge and my knives with a Scandi bevel act as it's own guide but If I saw a Lansky on a clearance table .............LOL



I would like them ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Robin's autoposting spambot was hard at work early this morning ZZZzzzZZZzzz


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Kripe!!!!!I paid $80 on sale 10 years ago!!!!!



You got ripped off ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Robin's autoposting spambot was hard at work early this morning ZZZzzzZZZzzz



Had to save us from page 2 ! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

We'll never know ................. just because he says so ....................


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> We'll never know ................. just because he says so ....................



I was awake then , but tried to stay in bed ! Finally gave up. :msp_sad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You got ripped off ! LOL



Not the first time....lol

It was less than retail.....is there a 10 inch size?????

I've flattened a LOT of Arkansas stones on that thing.


----------



## Stihl 041S

10" bench stone. Retails $150 now. 

It is yellow. 8" are raised. Mine isn't. 

Now I don't feel so bad. I remember wanting one for a while. Thy are the best I've found so far. 

The off brand ones don't last near as long.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Not the first time....lol
> 
> It was less than retail.....is there a 10 inch size?????
> 
> I've flattened a LOT of Arkansas stones on that thing.



I have a old soft Arky stone that needs it ! Me and Dad used it a lot ! Till I got the Lansky. LOL

It was always our favorite stone. Long as you didn't let your knife get real dull,then you needed something coarser .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I have a old soft Arky stone that needs it ! Me and Dad used it a lot ! Till I got the Lansky. LOL
> 
> It was always our favorite stone. Long as you didn't let your knife get real dull,then you needed something coarser .



It's hard to convince folk to get a knife shaped and sharp before a fine stone.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It's hard to convince folk to get a knife shaped and sharp before a fine stone.



That is how to do it ! Get it sharp on the coarse then finer.


----------



## tbone75

Dang ! ...... Freezing rain tonight !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Dang ! ...... Freezing rain tonight !



Yeah. 50s yesterday. 30s today and rain.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Roads are a little glassy this morning, we were above freezing yesterday and some fog set in overnight. Temps are dropping this morning, hence black ice forming on the pavement.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Off to the mines, may get back on tonight.


----------



## jimdad07

Looks like the Breakfast in was all here this morning. Morning guys.


----------



## roncoinc

finally came in yestday,,the cheap china top end kit for a 55.

not to bad for $45 shipped !!


----------



## roncoinc

The cylinder has the most excellent quality on the outside.
the inside is fine,coating goes all the way to the top,and then some,,see side by decomp hole.
the edges of the ports arent perfect,,nothing a little ball stone on the grinder wont take ten seconds to make better.
ring pin is in center of intake so grinder comes out anyway


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The cylinder has the most excellent quality on the outside.
> the inside is fine,coating goes all the way to the top,and then some,,see side by decomp hole.
> the edges of the ports arent perfect,,nothing a little ball stone on the grinder wont take ten seconds to make better.
> ring pin is in center of intake so grinder comes out anyway



Get to grinding ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Get to grinding ! LOL



Been kinda slackin on saw projects latelly.
getting stuff done on house tho 
stihl havent touched the oh56 super in awhile.
jim sent some parts for the 395 project,and Jerry did too,tho not here yet.
and many other projects needing work


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> finally came in yestday,,the cheap china top end kit for a 55.
> 
> not to bad for $45 shipped !!



I was pleasantly surprised to see how nice the kit I got for that 268 was. Everything lined up and it looked just as good on the ports as the oem. Time will tell how good the deal was. No complaints from me on the quality of it yet. I have a 359 on the bench that might get the same treatment, like I said last night, the Stihl projects get a little pricey for me. I still love my Stihls, I like how the pro style Stihls are put together for working on and all that good stuff, not very impressed with the non pro or the older ones for working on.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Been kinda slackin on saw projects latelly.
> getting stuff done on house tho
> stihl havent touched the oh56 super in awhile.
> jim sent some parts for the 395 project,and Jerry did too,tho not here yet.
> and many other projects needing work



House stuff is good isn't as much fun. LOL
I have been slacking on saws the last 2 days. Maybe today ?


----------



## tbone75

Probably not over that flu chit yet !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Probably not over that flu chit yet !



That was " STIHLITOSIS " !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That was " STIHLITOSIS " !!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Stuck in a walk in cooler right now, txv is a large ball of ice. Have a refrigerant leak somewhere.


----------



## tbone75

Just got another project in today ! Sticker on the handle says MS660 , but no flippy caps? Poly flywheel too. Looks like it will clean up nice,P&C looks like I can save easy nuff. Very little transfer in the jug , new rings may be all it needs?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Stuck in a walk in cooler right now, txv is a large ball of ice. Have a refrigerant leak somewhere.



Save that one for summer ! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just got another project in today ! Sticker on the handle says MS660 , but no flippy caps? Poly flywheel too. Looks like it will clean up nice,P&C looks like I can save easy nuff. Very little transfer in the jug , new rings may be all it needs?



You are making me want one of those pretty badly.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Save that one for summer ! :msp_biggrin:



They save black rubber roofs for us in the summer, unless it's nice out, then we are inside.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> They save black rubber roofs for us in the summer, unless it's nice out, then we are inside.



Always works out like that ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Another wasted day , didn't do anything ! One good day two bad days. LOL Maybe tomorrow?

Going to go see my Grandson in a little bit. That makes up for it ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Say hi to the Lil Buddy!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Say hi to the Lil Buddy!!!



I did ! LOL

Grandpa held him most of the time this round !  6 weeks old already , and growing fast !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I did ! LOL
> 
> Grandpa held him most of the time this round !  6 weeks old already , and growing fast !



:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:

Get that yallar' thing runnin' yet?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
> 
> Get that yallar' thing runnin' yet?



Its stihl in its box ! Ready to mail out ! 


Haven't decided who gets it?


----------



## dancan

I think John has so many boxes coming and going that he probably mailed the Yellar saw to himself .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I think John has so many boxes coming and going the he probably mailed the Yellar saw to himself .



As long as he doesn`t send it up here, I am trying to keep Kenny out of jail....LOL


----------



## dancan

So , I stopped in at the Stihl store today , I told him about how I got conned out of my hard earned Stihl hat for 3 "Magic" Huuqvarnee hats , he felt bad for me .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> As long as he doesn`t send it up here, I am trying to keep Kenny out of jail....LOL



Sure thought you needed one !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I think John has so many boxes coming and going that he probably mailed the Yellar saw to himself .



It could be sent to you ! Or even another one !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> So , I stopped in at the Stihl store today , I told him about how I got conned out of my hard earned Stihl hat for 3 "Magic" Huuqvarnee hats , he felt bad for me .



I was at the Stihl store also, all I got was a big bag full of parts that I had to pay for!!


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> It could be sent to you ! Or even another one !



Sissy......get it runnin'
it'll surprise you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure thought you needed one !



I really don`t mind getting them. I fix what`s wrong with them and then give them to someone needing a saw. Most times give away 011`012`s and the odd 020. Have also given SD 115`s to those I count as friends.


----------



## tbone75

I only have 3 saws coming in and 2 going out ! Maybe 3 going out? Depends on how Auntie Dan acts ?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Sissy......get it runnin'
> it'll surprise you.



Sounds like you need one too !  

I am sure I can find a few more to send out ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you need one too !
> 
> I am sure I can find a few more to send out ! :msp_sneaky:



Quite all right there buddy. Have about a half dozen of them mini's on the shelf from a PM6 on up. Send it to ST He'd appreciate a good machine.............


----------



## dancan

He felt so bad for me that he went out back and found me a couple of these but he told me to keep them Huucqavarnee hats because they weren't worth the steam from a can of Pizz Off .


----------



## tbone75

May have another Mac or two coming? One if the guy can remember where he put it? LOL Another old one I have no idea what it is? Just looks big and old? LOL 
Will be the first Macs I had other than a mini or 3 . They are for trading ! LOL I don't want them ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> I really don`t mind getting them. I fix what`s wrong with them and then give them to someone needing a saw. Most times give away 011`012`s and the odd 020. Have also given SD 115`s to those I count as friends.



Got the Mac 15 carb in.Just trying to figure out what to do. It has the impulse coming through the manifold on this one. Carb wants to see an impulse line. Think gravity feed would be all right?


----------



## dancan

Scooterbum said:


> Quite all right there buddy. Have about a half dozen of them mini's on the shelf from a PM6 on up. Send it to ST He'd appreciate a good machine.............



I'd chip in on the freight for that LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> May have another Mac or two coming? One if the guy can remember where he put it? LOL Another old one I have no idea what it is? Just looks big and old? LOL
> Will be the first Macs I had other than a mini or 3 . They are for trading ! LOL I don't want them ! LOL



You don't know what your missing till you've ran an old 10-10 or SP70 all day.


----------



## Scooterbum

dancan said:


> I'd chip in on the freight for that LOL



I'll second that one.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> He felt so bad for me that he went out back and found me a couple of these but he told me to keep them Huucqavarnee hats because they weren't worth the steam from a can of Pizz Off .



I want one of each !! Promise not to send you a mini-mac ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Quite all right there buddy. Have about a half dozen of them mini's on the shelf from a PM6 on up. Send it to ST He'd appreciate a good machine.............



He would walk all the way here just to kick my arse if I did that ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> He would walk all the way here just to kick my arse if I did that ! :msp_scared:



Well that would be one way to get him here for a GTG.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> You don't know what your missing till you've ran an old 10-10 or SP70 all day.



UGH !! Trying to get me hurt ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Well that would be one way to get him here for a GTG.



That very well may do it ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> That very well may do it ! LOL



I've always thought about sending him an 029 :msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## Scooterbum

So how is that grand baby doin' 
Got him spoiled yet?


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Got the Mac 15 carb in.Just trying to figure out what to do. It has the impulse coming through the manifold on this one. Carb wants to see an impulse line. Think gravity feed would be all right?



If you have the old carb take the parts off that for the impulse line fitting.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Auntie !! lets see the tag in that hat where it's made !!


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> If you have the old carb take the parts off that for the impulse line fitting.



Just the opposite. I guess I didn't word it right. Carb wants it through the manifold. My old carb is missing most of the parts. And it wasn't an original carb.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Just the opposite. I guess I didn't word it right. Carb wants it through the manifold. My old carb is missing most of the parts. And it wasn't an original carb.



Ok,,your carb wants manifold impulse.
your cyl has impulse line ?
if so you need the part of the carb to take a line.
just a part swap.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> So how is that grand baby doin'
> Got him spoiled yet?



Hes doing fine,and I am trying to spoil him ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Just the opposite. I guess I didn't word it right. Carb wants it through the manifold. My old carb is missing most of the parts. And it wasn't an original carb.



The Mac 15 uses a gravity fed carb, have never seen one with a pumper side on one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Got the Mac 15 carb in.Just trying to figure out what to do. It has the impulse coming through the manifold on this one. Carb wants to see an impulse line. Think gravity feed would be all right?



Did you get the carb I sent you?


----------



## tbone75

How you doing tonight Ron ? Stihl sick ?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Hey Auntie !! lets see the tag in that hat where it's made !!



Same Asian guy that made the Huuqvee hat .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am gonna hit my Stihl parts guy up for a new hat. All I got from him was a new bar and chain combo, one each year...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am gonna hit my Stihl parts guy up for a new hat. All I got from him was a new bar and chain combo, one each year...LOL



I want a hat too !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I want a hat too !



I get them anytime I think to ask for one. I was looking one of the MS 391`s over at the dealers today while the parts man was getting my stuff together. He noticed me holding and looking the saw over and piped up, you can take one home and try it out if you want. He noticed how I looked at him and then replied, oh right, you only run PRO saws....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Crappy pic of the one Mac Any idea what model it is?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Crappy pic of the one Mac Any idea what model it is?



Looks like a 10-10 to me, I could be wrong, not very up to snuff on my Macs.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Looks like a 10-10 to me, I could be wrong, not very up to snuff on my Macs.



Not a 10-10


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Looks like a 10-10 to me, I could be wrong, not very up to snuff on my Macs.



Thanks JimBob , I know nothing about Macs ! And don't care to know much ! LOL Just hope I can trade it for something I like ?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Not a 10-10



Watcha think Ron? Like I said, I am a little weak on Mac ID'ing.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Watcha think Ron? Like I said, I am a little weak on Mac ID'ing.



Could be here tomorrow for better pics ?


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Could be here tomorrow for better pics ?



Looks like an old 47.
really really slow saw...........


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Crappy pic of the one Mac Any idea what model it is?



Randy Mac will know.
but with a full wrap you know it is a BIG saw


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you get the carb I sent you?



Yeah, that's the one. Didn't expect one so nice . Thanks big time !!
Glad to hear it was gravity fed to.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> crappy pic of the one mac any idea what model it is?



d 44


----------



## roncoinc

Model Profile: D-44


----------



## roncoinc

Put on the rubber gloves and put all the stuff back on the oh56 gas tank..
that was it for saw stuff 

Did finish the liv room cieling today,,i was the helper..
new 5 blade fan,,remote controlled,speed and dimming lights,nice unit.
boards from a friends mill,all air dried.
only one 11 inch board,rest are wider,up to 14 in..


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Crappy pic of the one Mac Any idea what model it is?



Now that would be a PIA for me to start. Being left handed I don't know how I would attempt starting that.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Now that would be a PIA for me to start. Being left handed I don't know how I would attempt starting that.



Now wait,,most my saws are left hand start and i'm right handed with no problem.
would think a right hand start would be easier for you to start !


----------



## sefh3

Finally got that 075 figured out. The starter would not engage or disengage properly. Here I thought it was due to all the compression. I took the recoil/fuel tank off and installed the one from my 051 on it. Dang thing fired on the first pull. So I got to looking at the starter assemblies. Found the washers were wore out on the recoil. Replaced those from another parts saw and now both are running like a beauty.


----------



## sefh3

Called the dealer today and the starter cups for the are NLA. Dang. Need to find 2 of these.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Now wait,,most my saws are left hand start and i'm right handed with no problem.
> would think a right hand start would be easier for you to start !



Nope. I drop start all of my saws. Starter rope in left hand and drop em with the right.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Now wait,,most my saws are left hand start and i'm right handed with no problem.
> would think a right hand start would be easier for you to start !



You are more coordinated than me


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Put on the rubber gloves and put all the stuff back on the oh56 gas tank..
> that was it for saw stuff
> 
> Did finish the liv room cieling today,,i was the helper..
> new 5 blade fan,,remote controlled,speed and dimming lights,nice unit.
> boards from a friends mill,all air dried.
> only one 11 inch board,rest are wider,up to 14 in..



Are you going to paint those boards Ron?


----------



## jimdad07

Nice fan Ron, ceiling's gonna look good when you're done.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Model Profile: D-44



Wonder if I can trade it off? I hope ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Put on the rubber gloves and put all the stuff back on the oh56 gas tank..
> that was it for saw stuff
> 
> Did finish the liv room cieling today,,i was the helper..
> new 5 blade fan,,remote controlled,speed and dimming lights,nice unit.
> boards from a friends mill,all air dried.
> only one 11 inch board,rest are wider,up to 14 in..



Looks good Ron !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Wonder if I can trade it off? I hope ! LOL



Might be able to trade with Jerry for one of his 090's.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Might be able to trade with Jerry for one of his 090's.



Yeah, right!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry

Go ahead and pack that 090 up and send it down. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, right!!



Aw c'mon Jerry, we all know you want more yeller saws in the stable. Who wants all them over sized 090's taking up room, heck, I'll trade you a newly rebuilt Hooskie for one. Have a good night Jerry.

Time for me as well, have to be out the door by 6 in the am. Have a good one guys.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Long day. 

To bed real early.


----------



## Cantdog

Ha!!!


----------



## dancan

Early to bed early to ......Never mind ...

ZZZlakerzzzz !!!


----------



## dancan

Lllllloooollllllllll


----------



## Cantdog

I saw you down there Dan and knew I had better not waste any time if I wanted to get in first...LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

There will be no more reading before postin' from here on in LOL


----------



## dancan

Daum , 5" of that white stuff on the way today and drop down to 10F Friday .
Now I know why my brother chose this week to go to Floridah .


----------



## Cantdog

Guess I'm up for the day......got up to self dewater......stove 1 & 2 in need of wood.....bring woods up from cellar...fill stoves 1 & 2......boy dog decided he neded to dewater....dog out......dog in.......girl dog decides she also wants to go out.....dog out.....boy dog gets aggitated because he's in she's out.....boy dog out..again.......woof...boy dog wants in....have to call girl dog....both dogs in...both stoves full........I'm ready for lunch.....phew!!

Snow today.....2-5" they say along the coast...another day at "This Old house".....reframed stairwells and supporting walls yesterday...cut new stair stringers and sheath walls today...1 X 8" shiplap pine....good day to be inside.....nuther red saw be here by Fri!!


----------



## dancan

We did some more reno work at the shop yesterday , taped , mudded and hung one more sheet of drywall .
I'll find out this morning if the PL Premium set up and held the last sheet on the wall .


----------



## dancan

Robin and Jerry would be impressed , 1 sheet of drywall cut to fit and not 1 screw to be mudded over , ready for paint LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Oh,,,yawn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## PB

Good morning boys. A contractor will be here today to mud the nursery so we can finally get moving forward on that project. I am getting pretty anxious because I am not so certain that she wants to hang around until the due date. Mudding today and maybe Friday, then paint this weekend, pick out some carpet and do the trim. Home stretch now. 

Well, Hannaford's (local grocery) has gone and done it. They got rid of my coffee now I have to settle for some new fangled dark roast swill.  I just want my Chock Full o' Nuts, New York roast. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## tbone75

Super Slacking Slug checking in.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl nothing but SLACKERS today !


----------



## tbone75

Slug is stihl slacking too, rough morning so far. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## roncoinc

Just sitting here playin on puter watchin snowfall.
plow later after snow stops.
making saw plans


----------



## jimdad07

Time to move out of New York.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Time to move out of New York.



I tread that !! 

time for plan B ?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I tread that !!
> 
> time for plan B ?



You think Canada is hiring?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Time to move out of New York.



Why is that?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just sitting here playin on puter watchin snowfall.
> plow later after snow stops.
> making saw plans



Saw plans? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Why is that?



Read up on the new gun control laws that passed yesterday.


----------



## PB

jimdad07 said:


> Read up on the new gun control laws that passed yesterday.



Ha! Yeah, Canada is the place to go if you want more guns. 

The legislation doesn't look all that awful and is quite reasonable.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Read up on the new gun control laws that passed yesterday.



No chit !! Plus it won't help a dam thing !!


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> No chit !! Plus it won't help a dam thing !!



I disagree. Can anyone please give me a good reason why a civilian needs a 30 round magazine? I am an avid gun owner and I cannot for the life of me figure that one out.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> I disagree. Can anyone please give me a good reason why a civilian needs a 30 round magazine? I am an avid gun owner and I cannot for the life of me figure that one out.



I just don't want them telling me I can't have it. 
Need it? Not really.

I would want it in case they ever try to take my guns ! Or we get invaded ! Not to likely,but I want it just in case !


----------



## PB

Why is it that you have to go through background checks to buy a new gun, but not when you buy it from a private seller? To me this is the biggest loophole that needs to be addressed. Anyone who buys a gun, new or used, should have to go through proper safety training (think hunter's safety). My .02 and I know that isn't a popular position.


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> I just don't want them telling me I can't have it.
> Need it? Not really.



Exactly. There is no NEED for large magazines. If people want large magazines they should have to go through further security screening or some sort of training. 

Pretty sure the government won't let you have a lot of things, what is the hold up with large capacities? Want an RPG?


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Why is it that you have to go through background checks to buy a new gun, but not when you buy it from a private seller? To me this is the biggest loophole that needs to be addressed. Anyone who buys a gun, new or used, should have to go through proper safety training (think hunter's safety). My .02 and I know that isn't a popular position.



Is a crook really going to do that? Not hardly,only hurts law abiding people ! If they can't get guns,they will use something else,most likely much worse!


----------



## Scooterbum

PB said:


> Exactly. There is no NEED for large magazines. If people want large magazines they should have to go through further security screening or some sort of training.
> 
> Pretty sure the government won't let you have a lot of things, what is the hold up with large capacities? Want an RPG?



It's about self protection,State militia if needed and the second amendment. You think the criminals will obey the law or that making them illegal will take them out of the criminals hands?


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> Is a crook really going to do that? Not hardly,only hurts law abiding people ! If they can't get guns,they will use something else,most likely much worse!



The shooters in Newtown, Aurora and VT all were legal to buy guns. Again, another unpopular opinion, register ALL guns to the original owner. All subsequent purchases of that firearms should have to go through the proper channels and documented just like a car. If a gun shows up at a crime scene, they can find out who it belonged too. This would provide incentive for gun owners to go through the proper channels to sell a gun so they don't get caught up in something.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Exactly. There is no NEED for large magazines. If people want large magazines they should have to go through further security screening or some sort of training.
> 
> Pretty sure the government won't let you have a lot of things, what is the hold up with large capacities? Want an RPG?



If some nut case wants a RPG , they will get it. Normal people don't want that kind of chit ! If a crook wants bigger mags. they will get them or make them.
New laws will not stop any of that ! It only hurts law abiding people !


----------



## PB

Scooterbum said:


> It's about self protection,State militia if needed and the second amendment. You think the criminals will obey the law or that making them illegal will take them out of the criminals hands?



Do you think as many people would have been killed in Newtown, Aurora, or VT if the shooters didn't have access to large magazines?

Criminal will not obey the law, but what incentive is there for law abiding people not to buy a gun and then sell it to a criminal? There is none. How do normal law abiding citizens know if they are selling a gun to a criminal? Would you know? I wouldn't.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> The shooters in Newtown, Aurora and VT all were legal to buy guns. Again, another unpopular opinion, register ALL guns to the original owner. All subsequent purchases of that firearms should have to go through the proper channels and documented just like a car. If a gun shows up at a crime scene, they can find out who it belonged too. This would provide incentive for gun owners to go through the proper channels to sell a gun so they don't get caught up in something.



Not in the least,just makes black market guns more valuable .


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> If some nut case wants a RPG , they will get it. Normal people don't want that kind of chit ! If a crook wants bigger mags. they will get them or make them.
> New laws will not stop any of that ! It only hurts law abiding people !



How does limiting the magazine capacity hurt you?


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> Not in the least,just makes black market guns more valuable .



Don't you think that fact alone will lower the number of guns in criminals hands?


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Do you think as many people would have been killed in Newtown, Aurora, or VT if the shooters didn't have access to large magazines?
> 
> Criminal will not obey the law, but what incentive is there for law abiding people not to buy a gun and then sell it to a criminal? There is none. How do normal law abiding citizens know if they are selling a gun to a criminal? Would you know? I wouldn't.



If there going to do something like that,they will do it no matter what.They will just bring more mags with them.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> How does limiting the magazine capacity hurt you?



Telling me I can't have it ! The crooks will still have them ! How can I protect myself & family against them if I have to keep changing mags and they don't ?


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> If there going to do something like that,they will do it no matter what.They will just bring more mags with them.



Yes, but they would have to reload 4+ times (7 round) to get the same ammo. It may sound incidental, but those seconds could save a life or give people time to tackle/subdue the shooter. 


I realize I am in the minority of gun owners on this issue and won't change many peoples minds. Gun owners also need to be more responsible and sensible with their rights. Right after the Newtown incident, there were people walking around downtown Portland, ME with AR's on their backs to "show their rights". Those people are doing anything to help gun owners. Have some damn common sense and respect the tragedy that just occurred.


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> Telling me I can't have it ! The crooks will still have them ! How can I protect myself & family against them if I have to keep changing mags and they don't ?



How about learning to shoot.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Don't you think that fact alone will lower the number of guns in criminals hands?



Not a chance in hell ! You think they can stop guns from coming into the country? They sure stop the drugs don't they. LOL If they want them there are a million ways to get them !


----------



## tbone75

Its just one more small step in taking away our rights to own guns or anything else.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> How about learning to shoot.



Give me 30rds. I will take out 30 of them ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I don't think anybody needs an AK or large magazines. My issue is more along the lines of my guntig guns and trying to buy ammo for them. I think people running around with ar15's and so on is not needed. I own only hunting guns including my shotguns, that's all I need to defend my home. I'm more talking the ability to buy ammo and what this will do to the price of it here. We all know what will happen if you were to ban them all or try to take them from law abiding people, only the criminals would have them. I have young children and it makes me sick to see what is happening more and more all the time but it will get worse if the law abiding peoplehave to turn theirs in. I think they should ARM everyone and teach them the proper use and keeping fuel securely from the wrong hands in our homes.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Yes, but they would have to reload 4+ times (7 round) to get the same ammo. It may sound incidental, but those seconds could save a life or give people time to tackle/subdue the shooter.
> 
> 
> I realize I am in the minority of gun owners on this issue and won't change many peoples minds. Gun owners also need to be more responsible and sensible with their rights. Right after the Newtown incident, there were people walking around downtown Portland, ME with AR's on their backs to "show their rights". Those people are doing anything to help gun owners. Have some damn common sense and respect the tragedy that just occurred.



Walking around like that is stupid !

I don't get what you mean by being more responsible and sensible? Millions of people are. Only a handful aren't.


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> Not a chance in hell ! You think they can stop guns from coming into the country? They sure stop the drugs don't they. LOL If they want them there are a million ways to get them !



Sorry, but guns go the other way. They leave the country, not come in. Look at Mexico, they come up here, buy guns and ship them south.


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> Walking around like that is stupid !
> 
> I don't get what you mean by being more responsible and sensible? Millions of people are. Only a handful aren't.



Yes, but the handful are the face of gun owners unfortunately. You don't see responsible gun owners who keep guns in a safe making the news. You only see the nut jobs that walk around downtown with an assault rifle 'because they can'.


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> Give me 30rds. I will take out 30 of them ! LOL



There in lies the point. Why and when would you have to take out 30 people? Is there really a threat that a small army will try to attack you and your family?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I don't think anybody needs an AK or large magazines. My issue is more along the lines of my guntig guns and trying to buy ammo for them. I think people running around with ar15's and so on is not needed. I own only hunting guns including my shotguns, that's all I need to defend my home. I'm more talking the ability to buy ammo and what this will do to the price of it here. We all know what will happen if you were to ban them all or try to take them from law abiding people, only the criminals would have them. I have young children and it makes me sick to see what is happening more and more all the time but it will get worse if the law abiding peoplehave to turn theirs in. I think they should ARM everyone and teach them the proper use and keeping fuel securely from the wrong hands in our homes.



The psychos will go after the easy target every time. One nut job does something the next one sees it on the news and there it went again. Gun laws will never stop that kind of thing. if its not a gun,it will be something much worse. I don't want to see armed guards every where,but its about the only way for the time being.Or better yet arm the teachers,pilots or where ever terrorist may want to hit. The school shooting was a terrorist act plain and simple. It was only one of them,not a bunch.


----------



## PB

jimdad07 said:


> I don't think anybody needs an AK or large magazines. My issue is more along the lines of my guntig guns and trying to buy ammo for them. I think people running around with ar15's and so on is not needed. I own only hunting guns including my shotguns, that's all I need to defend my home. I'm more talking the ability to buy ammo and what this will do to the price of it here. We all know what will happen if you were to ban them all or try to take them from law abiding people, only the criminals would have them. I have young children and it makes me sick to see what is happening more and more all the time but it will get worse if the law abiding peoplehave to turn theirs in. I think they should ARM everyone and teach them the proper use and keeping fuel securely from the wrong hands in our homes.



What did they do with ammo? All I can tell is that they put a ban on mail ordered ammo. Less convenient, but you should still be able to get it from a FFL. Price is going to be the killer part. You may have to shop around and get local prices. 

I have guns, lots of them, but responsible and reasonable gun control measures are needed. Everyone keeps saying 'what about the criminals', well why is it so damn easy for people to buy guns? Why can I go to a gun show and walk out with an AR and no one would blink? That doesn't seem right. I pulled my membership from the NRA because they are too hard lined and unwilling to talk about gun control. They want to keep guns out of criminals hands but they think requiring background checks at gun shows is somehow going to lead to us losing our guns. I can't stand behind that logic.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Sorry, but guns go the other way. They leave the country, not come in. Look at Mexico, they come up here, buy guns and ship them south.



Our wonderful gov. at work ! And it shows just what will happen here. They can't get them down there,so what happens?

Guns will come in as soon as they can't get them here. Just like drugs,no different at all.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> There in lies the point. Why and when would you have to take out 30 people? Is there really a threat that a small army will try to attack you and your family?



If this country goes the rest of the way down the crapper. I may need them?


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> The psychos will go after the easy target every time. One nut job does something the next one sees it on the news and there it went again. Gun laws will never stop that kind of thing. if its not a gun,it will be something much worse. I don't want to see armed guards every where,but its about the only way for the time being.Or better yet arm the teachers,pilots or where ever terrorist may want to hit. The school shooting was a terrorist act plain and simple. It was only one of them,not a bunch.



How about taking guns away from the psychos.  There needs to be some form of mental health criteria for gun ownership.


----------



## jimdad07

Back ground check to buy ammo is what they want to do. My name is Jim Smith, how often do you think I get mistaken identity when they run my license for gun purchases or getting on the army base to work? I have had to get more than one waiver. You can't tell me the first time you get refused a box of bullets for deer season because someone's information is close to your's it won't pies you off.


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my Lee,,must be nice to be so young and so idealistic 

and not have a clue..


----------



## tbone75

Its not the guns that are the problem. Drugs are the main reason for gun violence , stop the drugs ,stop the gun violence.The gangs are getting larger and bolder and more violent. Drugs are what fuel it all. Stop the drugs the crime rate would drop to near zero !
Gangs and people like them don't buy guns at gun shows.


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> How about taking guns away from the psychos.  There needs to be some form of mental health criteria for gun ownership.



What about the one that went nuts 10 years after he bought a gun? Going to make any gun owner have there head checked every month to see if they are nuts or not? Wouldn't that be fun !


----------



## tbone75

You can not stop a nut job from doing something ! No gun , no problem ! It will be worse !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You can not stop a nut job from doing something ! No gun , no problem ! It will be worse !



How about the guy in China last month that STABBED 37 school kids ??
he didnt have to reload !!


----------



## tbone75

You must solve the problem from where it starts. Not where it ends.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How about the guy in China last month that STABBED 37 school kids ??
> he didnt have to reload !!



Take away knives longer than 2" ? I know,sounds stupid. But it is the same thing !


----------



## PB

jimdad07 said:


> Back ground check to buy ammo is what they want to do. My name is Jim Smith, how often do you think I get mistaken identity when they run my license for gun purchases or getting on the army base to work? I have had to get more than one waiver. You can't tell me the first time you get refused a box of bullets for deer season because someone's information is close to your's it won't pies you off.



Now that is BS. 



roncoinc said:


> Oh my Lee,,must be nice to be so young and so idealistic
> 
> and not have a clue..



I am not an idealist. I am a reasonable, responsible adult that uses logic to solve problems. 



tbone75 said:


> What about the one that went nuts 10 years after he bought a gun? Going to make any gun owner have there head checked every month to see if they are nuts or not? Wouldn't that be fun !



Take guns away from people that have mental illness. This isn't rocket science.


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> Take away knives longer than 2" ? I know,sounds stupid. But it is the same thing !



You and I both know that knives are not on the same level as a gun. That argument is invalid.


----------



## PB

Anyways. Back to chainsaws!! 


I hope those 2095 parts come in this week. I really want to get going on that thing.


----------



## PB

Hell, I thought this was Maine. Now all of sudden it feels more like Georgia with all the cancellations for 2" of snow. 

Closings, cancellations and delays — Bangor Daily News — BDN Maine


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> You don't find it odd that a country with a BILLION people has fewer mass murders than the US?



AND ?? you found THAT fact where ??
like China is going to publish that ??

yes idealistic young fellow.

Young.
good deucation.
new home
nice vehicle
new wife
going to have a baby
Job

living the american dream and thinking three less rounds in a mag will solve the worlds problems 

do what you do best and please dont go into any political arena 
"Dont tread on me "


----------



## tbone75

I got this mini-mac boxed back up and ready to send,now who gets it?

PB maybe?


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> You and I both know that knives are not on the same level as a gun. That argument is invalid.



How about cars? They kill way more people than guns ! LOL


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> AND ?? you found THAT fact where ??
> like China is going to publish that ??
> 
> yes idealistic young fellow.
> 
> Young.
> good deucation.
> new home
> nice vehicle
> new wife
> going to have a baby
> Job
> 
> living the american dream and thinking three less rounds in a mag will solve the worlds problems
> 
> do what you do best and please dont go into any political arena
> "Dont tread on me "




Ron, this is my last post on the issue. I don't want this thread shut down for politics. 

I am not an idiot, and even your mere suggestion that I am pisses me off. I do have all those things you listed, and I don't want my daughter growing up in a society that allows mentally ill people to walk around with 30 rounds in their assault rifle. You are taking a very large and complicated issue and boiling it down to "three less rounds in a mag". The suggestion that the situation could be solved with such a simple solution is ignorant. Why do we continue to be a reactionary society where nothing gets fixed until terrible things happen? We do this everyday. What is wrong with taking reasonable steps to stop or limit the number of guns getting into the hands of people that shouldn't have them? Nothing. There is no infringement on your rights if you have to wait an extra day to buy a gun or if you have to have a background check to buy a gun at a gun show. Nor is there any infringement on your rights if you have to reload 4 times to fire 30 rounds out of your rifle. We have the right to bear arms, not the right to use them against others and we should do whatever we can to prevent future tragedies from occurring. If that means no more 30 round clips, so be it. If that means more background checks, great. There is no reason why a future Adam Lanza should have access to a gun.


----------



## PB

tbone75 said:


> I got this mini-mac boxed back up and ready to send,now who gets it?
> 
> PB maybe?



Be warned, those mini-macs are like gremlins. Send one out, you get 4 in return.


----------



## tbone75

Sorry had to take a call from my Uncle out in Indiana. LOL He was just checking on me. LOL


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Be warned, those mini-macs are like gremlins. Send one out, you get 4 in return.



I need about a truck load to send out ! Someone got me with one !


----------



## tbone75

Think I will go to the pawn shop,need a AR or AK ! I am sure the OL will go ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Ron, this is my last post on the issue. I don't want this thread shut down for politics.
> 
> I am not an idiot, and even your mere suggestion that I am pisses me off. I do have all those things you listed, and I don't want my daughter growing up in a society that allows mentally ill people to walk around with 30 rounds in their assault rifle. You are taking a very large and complicated issue and boiling it down to "three less rounds in a mag". The suggestion that the situation could be solved with such a simple solution is ignorant. Why do we continue to be a reactionary society where nothing gets fixed until terrible things happen? We do this everyday. What is wrong with taking reasonable steps to stop or limit the number of guns getting into the hands of people that shouldn't have them? Nothing. There is no infringement on your rights if you have to wait an extra day to buy a gun or if you have to have a background check to buy a gun at a gun show. Nor is there any infringement on your rights if you have to reload 4 times to fire 30 rounds out of your rifle. We have the right to bear arms, not the right to use them against others and we should do whatever we can to prevent future tragedies from occurring. If that means no more 30 round clips, so be it. If that means more background checks, great. There is no reason why a future Adam Lanza should have access to a gun.



I agree we need to stop people like that from ever getting a gun,but it won't stop them. The mag. being smaller won't stop them,or even slow them down any.Its just not the problem in the first place.


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Ron, this is my last post on the issue. I don't want this thread shut down for politics.
> 
> I am not an idiot, and even your mere suggestion that I am pisses me off. I do have all those things you listed, and I don't want my daughter growing up in a society that allows mentally ill people to walk around with 30 rounds in their assault rifle. You are taking a very large and complicated issue and boiling it down to "three less rounds in a mag". The suggestion that the situation could be solved with such a simple solution is ignorant. Why do we continue to be a reactionary society where nothing gets fixed until terrible things happen? We do this everyday. What is wrong with taking reasonable steps to stop or limit the number of guns getting into the hands of people that shouldn't have them? Nothing. There is no infringement on your rights if you have to wait an extra day to buy a gun or if you have to have a background check to buy a gun at a gun show. Nor is there any infringement on your rights if you have to reload 4 times to fire 30 rounds out of your rifle. We have the right to bear arms, not the right to use them against others and we should do whatever we can to prevent future tragedies from occurring. If that means no more 30 round clips, so be it. If that means more background checks, great. There is no reason why a future Adam Lanza should have access to a gun.



Ok,,i'm with you.
didnt say you were an idiot,thot i was complimenting how much you have gained in a short while.
i consider ANY infringment on MY personal rights a threat..i have been through a LOT to help insure those rights for other americans..
what pizzes ME off is that i went through three years of hell in my idealistic youth to protect those freedoms and people are pissing them away on me after I paid for them and they want mine too !
end of discourse.


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Be warned, those mini-macs are like gremlins. Send one out, you get 4 in return.



I got six in a box ! chip in for shipping


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got six in a box ! chip in for shipping



I will pay to ship them to someone ! 


Ron I am very serious !! Will you let go of them ? PLEASE !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Restriction of 30 rd will do what again??

Jeff Cooper:50+ hits in 22 seconds with 7 rd mags 

Chicago, NY City, Washington DC. No handguns, feel safe in those cities at night. 
Jerks are sure the law abiding folks don't have CCP

Silly gun laws are to get people elected.


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron !! How about them mini-macs?  I have an address ready !


----------



## tbone75

Dang it !! Can't go to the pawn shop ! That old Mac is suppose to be here soon.


----------



## tbone75

The old Mac is here ! LOL That sucker is UGLY ! LOL Pix in just a bit.


----------



## jimdad07

Hope I get home in time to throw a bar on that husky, really want to try it out. Thinking it was over heated or straight gassed. That saw is running perfectly, the oem fuel line is perfect, I didn't even take the garb apart. I can run that thing at all angles and there is no leaning or bogging.


----------



## tbone75

Here it is , Ol Ugly ! LOL Looks complete,just no rope. B&C look good too.


----------



## tbone75

Had to take this turd with ugly. LOL Compression feels good,may run?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Had to take this turd with ugly. LOL Compression feels good,may run?



That is fugly, ol ugy and little ugly.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Here it is , Ol Ugly ! LOL Looks complete,just no rope. B&C look good too.



72cc of torque !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 72cc of torque !



What ya got to trade me? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What ya got to trade me? LOL



Hey ,, it's merican made,a piece of history,preserve it before they outlaw saws that size because they are to dangerouse without a chain brake


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey ,, it's merican made,a piece of history,preserve it before they outlaw saws that size because they are to dangerouse without a chain brake



You mean get it to run ! LOL 

I will look it over more before I trade it off. LOL May not take much? Been stored in a barn for who knows how long? Neat wall hanger I guess. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

There,,done plowing,only about three inches.

now some freezing rain,makes things interesting. 

was expecting more saw parts to come in today.
a top end kit for a 3550 and maybe a part from Jerry....seems like he mailed it a month ago ??


----------



## roncoinc

went and plowed my mom,,sister called and told me my other sisters house burned down.
lost the whole house 
they made a dumpster run and came back to flames.
alarm clock on second floor started it FD said.
ya never know....


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> went and plowed my mom,,sister called and told me my other sisters house burned down.
> lost the whole house
> they made a dumpster run and came back to flames.
> alarm clock on second floor started it FD said.
> ya never know....



Jeez that's horrible.Very sorry. 

You are right. You never know....


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> went and plowed my mom,,sister called and told me my other sisters house burned down.
> lost the whole house
> they made a dumpster run and came back to flames.
> alarm clock on second floor started it FD said.
> ya never know....



That really sucks, fire reduces everything you own to ashes. All that can be said is they are still alive and nobody was hurt, really sucks to have to restart all over again.


----------



## dancan

Sorry to here that Ron , bad day but they're OK .


----------



## jimdad07

Saw was running perfectly and then it quit, no leaning, I had it smoking decently but there is a tiny bit of transfer on the intake but nothing that can't be fixed with a new ring and a little acid. Looks like something went in the intake. At least there's no major damage.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> went and plowed my mom,,sister called and told me my other sisters house burned down.
> lost the whole house
> they made a dumpster run and came back to flames.
> alarm clock on second floor started it FD said.
> ya never know....



Sorry to hear that Ron, hope they make out ok.


----------



## Cantdog

Well I see this was a day on here I should not have misssed.....LOL!!! Damn work cutting into my fun time. Guns..........you know the whole world thinks the US is gun crazy......and perhaps they are right.....however that fact alone has done us well over the years........did you know that Japan entertained and researched the possibliity of them invading the west coast in WW II?.......they abandoned that plan due alone to the fact that the citizenery was so heavily armed not due to the military.....I truely wish the world were a safer place.....for all....however how much we would like to think humanity has reached a higher plain of mental ability and intelligence, alas, it is not true...we are stihl animals...always were and will be for some time to come...organized animals...but animals none the less. This latest flury of gun control I find offensive.....never let a crisis go to waste....ride a bunch of quickly thrown together, half baked schemes into law on the backs of a bunch of dead kids...knee jerk reaction at best and in very poor taste. Adam Lanza did not own any guns....he did not break any gun laws....until he took his mothers gun and blew her brains out and stole her leagally bought and registed firearms in a state with some of the toughest gun laws going......but he had an "Assult" rifle....and, and, and a 30 round clip you say........to start with you can't buy an assult rifle in the US without being licenced to own machine guns.....these AKs, Mini 14s, Mini 30s, AR 15s etc that you can buy are simply "Eye Candy".....they look bad....sinister....evil even....they don't function any faster than any other semi auto hunting rifle and have much less power than say a 30.06 or even a 30.30......but they have 30 round mags!!!.......Well think on this for a moment......take Gramps old 12 ga. Reminton pump or an even older A5 Browning.....load it up with 00 buckshot....you only have 5 rounds....each round has 9 projectiles more or less the same size as a .223..........now that's 45 rounds right there...and I would expect the damage to be similar or worse in an enclosed room. Demonizing the weapon used in an horrific display is not productive.....nor logical.......it is emotional. Our countrys laws should not be enacted on the basis of uncontrolled emotion. Also remember the most heinous acts of terrorism and resulting loss of life that have happened in our country did not invlove firearms at all......one of those killed 19 children and many more adults....

I like my 30 round clips...all of them...but everyone is safe.....even if I go nuts.....I'm to cheep to put all those bullets in them.....

Did I mention there's another red saw on the way...be here Friday....gotta get up and see PB's new topless saw too...Oh and Stihl Stihl Suck...or SSS for short.....


----------



## Cantdog

Bummer about your sisters home Ron......alarm clock?? Like you said you just never know.....



One other question...........How old is YOUR Mom???????


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Bummer about your sisters home Ron......alarm clock?? Like you said you just never know.....
> 
> 
> 
> One other question...........How old is YOUR Mom???????



MY mom ??
why you ask that ??
88 i think,,more than i can count ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> MY mom ??
> why you ask that ??
> 88 i think,,more than i can count ??



Just wonderin......I meen......you ain't exactly brand new.....88....hum.....my brother is 86.....just rolled his car over...he thought that was funny....though the air bag irritated him a bit......WW II vet.....in at 15 yrs old...1942.....Navy...So Pacific.....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Just wonderin......I meen......you ain't exactly brand new.....88....hum.....my brother is 86.....just rolled his car over...he thought that was funny....though the air bag irritated him a bit......WW II vet.....in at 15 yrs old...1942.....Navy...So Pacific.....





:msp_ohmy:

you trying to start a fight ?? :msp_sneaky:

:big_smile:


----------



## dancan

I was at the Hardluck Store in the big city today , I only needed garbage bags , couldn't find them so I asked an employee , she pointed to the Huuqavarna display at the furthest corner of the store , as I picked up my box of garbage bags I looked at them shiny Huukavara snow blowers they had .....Briggs motors on all I seen . Where's the Huukavarna part , the sticker ??? 
The 455 and the 4?? and the 2?? were right besides the garbage bags .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I was at the Hardluck Store in the big city today , I only needed garbage bags , couldn't find them so I asked an employee , she pointed to the Huuqavarna display at the furthest corner of the store , as I picked up my box of garbage bags I looked at them shiny Huukavara snow blowers they had .....Briggs motors on all I seen . Where's the Huukavarna part , the sticker ???
> The 455 and the 4?? and the 2?? were right besides the garbage bags .



Did any of em accidentally fall over into said garbage bags??


----------



## tbone75

Sure sorry to hear about the fire ! Not much worse,been through 2 house fires.Not near that bad !


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did any of em accidentally fall over into said garbage bags??



Nah , didn't want to touch um and get that stink on muh hands .
I got the driveway all shovelled , didn't get stuck once


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Nah , didn't want to touch um and get that stink on muh hands .
> I got the driveway all shovelled , didn't get stuck once



You using your blower or doing it manually?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Just wonderin......I meen......you ain't exactly brand new.....88....hum.....my brother is 86.....just rolled his car over...he thought that was funny....though the air bag irritated him a bit......WW II vet.....in at 15 yrs old...1942.....Navy...So Pacific.....



Now there's a guy to have a drink with.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You using your blower or doing it manually?



Manually ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Manually ! :msp_scared:



He said shoveling, that`s manual to me....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He said shoveling, that`s manual to me....LOL



Dan ................. with a shovel ???????????

Dam that is funny ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

I used the manuel shovel around the door and the neighbors oil tank , the 'Bota for the rest 
The beer on the outside window ledge was nice and cold when I got thirsty


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan ................. with a shovel ???????????
> 
> Dam that is funny ! :msp_w00t:



Might have been running the Kubota but it needed an injector seal last I heard.
Well there you go, got it fixed I guess.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan ................. with a shovel ???????????
> 
> Dam that is funny ! :msp_w00t:



:msp_angry:


----------



## dancan

I was able to get that injector tight while I was sorting out the nostart  
At $1.80 a seal I'll keep them for a later date .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan ................. with a shovel ???????????
> 
> Dam that is funny ! :msp_w00t:



I'll have you know that I do know Manuel very well and have been going to psyco therapy every week ...........


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'll have you know that I do know Manuel very well and have been going to psyco therapy every week ...........



Well you did say shoveling, I can`t tell the difference from here...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I bet he was wearing a husky hat while shoveling too.


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> I bet he was wearing a husky hat while shoveling too.



And here I thought of you as a fiend :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Now where the hell did every one go? 

Just ate some chili , but it don't work that fast ! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> And here I thought of you as a fiend :msp_sneaky:



Can't have nothin'!!!


----------



## tbone75

Do I see Sparky down there ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I was able to get that injector tight while I was sorting out the nostart
> At $1.80 a seal I'll keep them for a later date .



I'm tellin ya.....there's some Scott blood in there somewhere.......gota get yer money's worth out of the ones that came in it...!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Now where the hell did every one go?
> 
> Just ate some chili , but it don't work that fast ! :msp_biggrin:



Well Kwap!!

Somebody had to do the dishes and clean up. 

Now. What was your question John ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well Kwap!!
> 
> Somebody had to do the dishes and clean up.
> 
> Now. What was your question John ?



That was least 5 mins. ago ! Forgot now ! 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I'm tellin ya.....there's some Scott blood in there somewhere.......gota get yer money's worth out of the ones that came in it...!!!



Auntie Dan is tight he uses both sides of T. Paper ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That was least 5 mins. ago ! Forgot now !
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



You didn't forget. You chose not to remember


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still snowing here, I am going to wait for a couple more hours before going out to clean up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> You didn't forget. You chose not to remember



Hows things ,uncle Rob?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hows things ,uncle Rob?



Vewry vewry swow. 

Impatient. 

And you?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Still snowing here, I am going to wait for a couple more hours before going out to clean up.



Snow ! YUK !! Didn't get any here last night or today like they said !


----------



## jimdad07

Been trying to learn all the words to O Canada and trying to develop a taste for Molson, haven't got there on either yet. :rant:

Going to tear that Husky down all the way now, split case and all and start over. I can save the cylinder no problem, hardly any transfer at all. I think I'll grab a new piston, not sure quite what went wrong except for somebody thinking they could skip some steps because it seemed to be running so well. That somebody knew better, friggin goober.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Been trying to learn all the words to O Canada and trying to develop a taste for Molson, haven't got there on either yet. :rant:
> 
> Going to tear that Husky down all the way now, split case and all and start over. I can save the cylinder no problem, hardly any transfer at all. I think I'll grab a new piston, not sure quite what went wrong except for somebody thinking they could skip some steps because it seemed to be running so well. That somebody knew better, friggin goober.



Don't that suck ! Hate to fix something twice ! 
You said the intake side was scored?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Vewry vewry swow.
> 
> Impatient.
> 
> And you?


 Very busy now that we need to build 2 houses to be move in ready for the first of March.


----------



## jimdad07

Guess which one of my kids won't go to sleep? Said child is hanging off of me right now listening to Waylon Jennings and watching me read the thread. Said child actually likes Waylon Jennings, there's hope yet for this one.


----------



## tbone75

Trying to swap some parts for other parts and yack at you guys too. LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Guess which one of my kids won't go to sleep? Said child is hanging off of me right now listening to Waylon Jennings and watching me read the thread. Said child actually likes Waylon Jennings, there's hope yet for this one.



That would be Dads little girl ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Been trying to learn all the words to O Canada and trying to develop a taste for Molson, haven't got there on either yet. :rant:
> 
> Going to tear that Husky down all the way now, split case and all and start over. I can save the cylinder no problem, hardly any transfer at all. I think I'll grab a new piston, not sure quite what went wrong except for somebody thinking they could skip some steps because it seemed to be running so well. That somebody knew better, friggin goober.



I am starting to wonder about that Goober rebuilding saws. We have no sparky Mark and now we have Jim the Scorer......LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Don't that suck ! Hate to fix something twice !
> You said the intake side was scored?



Yes, it was below the intake port. I am thinking maybe I had an air leak, as if something losened up while I was running the saw under a load. With no load it ran perfectly, like I said, that saw would idle with no change no matter which way I held it or for how long. That's why I figured I had it, normally if there's an air leak you can detect it by turning the saw on all its sides, front and back and seeing how well it idles. Darn thing even idled upside down for a bit.

Said child is now jumping on the bed.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am starting to wonder about that Goober rebuilding saws. We have no sparky Mark and now we have Jim the Scorer......LOL



Me too, this is the first time the Goober took out a top end after a rebuild. My first rebuilds from three years ago are still being used pretty heavily, even the ported 044. I think I got a little ahead of myself, lesson learned.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am starting to wonder about that Goober rebuilding saws. We have no sparky Mark and now we have Jim the Scorer......LOL



Where has Mark been? For that matter where has Marc been?


----------



## jimdad07

Said child is now making animals out of hair clips. I can't make her go to bed when she's having this much fun. Some day she won't be this little and want to just play, taking advantage of all I can.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Where has Mark been? For that matter where has Marc been?



Hiding out ? Busy with work?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Hiding out ? Busy with work?



Probably doing the same as I am when I'm not here. Time for me to head for bed. You guys have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Probably doing the same as I am when I'm not here. Time for me to head for bed. You guys have a good day tomorrow.



Nite Jim.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Said child is now making animals out of hair clips. I can't make her go to bed when she's having this much fun. Some day she won't be this little and want to just play, taking advantage of all I can.



Spend time with them now, or they won't spend time with you later.


----------



## tbone75

Been very busy trading parts ! LOL Got some good stuff !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have to call time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have to call time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jerry. 

Good luck


----------



## dancan

Ha !


----------



## dancan

zzzZZZzzzzZZZzzzzZZZZlakerzzzzz !!!
A friend of my mechanic , one of them know it all kind of guys , bought a brand new Makita 55cc last week , he was going to bring it to the cottage on the weekend to cut some firewood , apparently a floorjack , a crowbar and a lot of cursing was required to retrieve if out of the rear suspension of an Envoy , no trees were hurt last weekend .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Ha !




Huhm.....


----------



## dancan

What ? 
Let me guess , you been reading and it took that long to get caught up on all them pages ??

John , Sears catalogue .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> zzzZZZzzzzZZZzzzzZZZZlakerzzzzz !!!
> A friend of my mechanic , one of them know it all kind of guys , bought a brand new Makita 55cc last week , he was going to bring it to the cottage on the weekend to cut some firewood , apparently a floorjack , a crowbar and a lot of cursing was required to retrieve if out of the rear suspension of an Envoy , no trees were hurt last weekend .



Now maybe he DOES know it all!! LOL!! A friends of mines late dad was an old time hoss logger and he had a pile of quips, quotes and barbs....one of my all times favotites of JCs was directed at that type of guy (know it alls) when he had heard enough BS......JC would simply say...."You tell'em! Hoss chit...you been on the road!!" HaHaHa.... most of those folks didn't get it and would just look puzzled at the old guy.... just proving that they, in fact, did not know it all....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> What ?
> Let me guess , you been reading and it took that long to get caught up on all them pages ??
> 
> John , Sears catalogue .




no...none of the above.......jus.........zzzlack......


----------



## dancan

Well , gots to go talk to Manuel .....


----------



## Cantdog

Good luck with Manual.....only got .....maybe... 2 inches here....supposed to go colder fast today......


----------



## roncoinc

Yeh,,,,what DID happen to Sparky ??

got enuf saws now he forget's about us ??


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers,Slacking Slug checking in.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,,,what DID happen to Sparky ??
> 
> got enuf saws now he forget's about us ??



Just to busy with work, I think.


----------



## tbone75

Almost 10 hrs. since I filled the stove. Stihl had a good bed of coals to start back up with.

I do fill it up more than they say to,plus I had about half Hickory in it too. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Almost 10 hrs. since I filled the stove. Stihl had a good bed of coals to start back up with.
> 
> I do fill it up more than they say to,plus I had about half Hickory in it too. LOL



I didnt fil mine last nite.
was 80 inside when i went down.
stove went out but was still 72 in here 
few small coals left after 10 hrs but used kindling anyway to restart.

Sparky used to check in on his phone,,aint got time eh ??
i think he got stihlitosis !! affecting his mind ?


----------



## roncoinc

Now heres a breakfast !!


Scotch Eggs: Recipe: bonappetit.com


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I didnt fil mine last nite.
> was 80 inside when i went down.
> stove went out but was still 72 in here
> few small coals left after 10 hrs but used kindling anyway to restart.
> 
> Sparky used to check in on his phone,,aint got time eh ??
> i think he got stihlitosis !! affecting his mind ?



Working on all them Stihls , he may have got the stihlitosis !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now heres a breakfast !!
> 
> 
> Scotch Eggs: Recipe: bonappetit.com



Sounds OK , I will just stick to over easy and crispy bacon. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds OK , I will just stick to over easy and crispy bacon. LOL



Over EASY !! ???

you egg sucking DOG !!! YYUUUCCKKKKK !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Over EASY !! ???
> 
> you egg sucking DOG !!! YYUUUCCKKKKK !!!!!



You don't like the runny yeller ? Chop them up good,stir it all together ! YUMMY !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You don't like the runny yeller ? Chop them up good,stir it all together ! YUMMY !!



OMG ! that paints a MOST disgusting picture !


----------



## roncoinc

Tracking says my $55,delivered 350 big bore kit has left PO on the way to my mailbox 

45mm Big Bore Cylinder Piston for Husqvarna 353 351 350 346 345 340 with Gasket | eBay


now on sale for $65 delivered.
i made an offer and they accepted.

Took 24 days to get it,ok,not in a rush ..


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Sounds OK , I will just stick to over easy and Jimmy Dean Sausage.... LOL



Fixed it for ya'


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Fixed it for ya'



No no no ! BACON !!


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> No no no ! BACON !!



I hate to say it, but I have to agree with John on this one...


----------



## tbone75

Heading to the new doc in just a bit. Hope this sucker can do something?

If so, you guys up North East better look out !  Going to be invasion of the Slug ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I hate to say it, but I have to agree with John on this one...



I bet that hurt ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Nobody slackin today ??

all out doin the " W " thing ??

went down and turned on the heat in the shop.
gotta finish up a couple saws for people,,one didnt like the idea of me keeping his SThinky under the shop steps 
told him i would only bring it inside if it was cold out and HE paid for the air freshner !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Nobody slackin today ??
> 
> all out doin the " W " thing ??
> 
> went down and turned on the heat in the shop.
> gotta finish up a couple saws for people,,one didnt like the idea of me keeping his SThinky under the shop steps
> told him i would only bring it inside if it was cold out and HE paid for the air freshner !!



You are such an Ol Poop!!!! LOL

How you doin'??? 

Besides the Stihl thing of course. ;-))


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> You are such an Ol Poop!!!! LOL
> 
> How you doin'???
> 
> Besides the Stihl thing of course. ;-))



Kinda reminds me of some of my older Newfoundlander customers say when they walk in the shop if they haven't been in the shop for a while .

"Howya doin' ya Ol caulk !"
Of course they are referring to a rooster .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Kinda reminds me of some of my older Newfoundlander customers say when they walk in the shop if they haven't been in the shop for a while .
> 
> "Howya doin' ya Ol caulk !"
> Of course they are referring to a rooster .



Yeah. Ya need a different dictionary wherever ya go. 

It was a year before I knew San Berdo was San Bernadino. 

Or Balmer was Baltimore.


----------



## dancan

Hows you gettin' on cocky?

Newfoundland has its own dictionary and it is "Tic B'y"

Just a primer


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hows you gettin' on cocky?
> 
> Newfoundland has its own dictionary and it is "Tic B'y"
> 
> Just a primer



I had always heard "Ticy Bye". 

Maybe some other part of the British Ex Empire??

Reading primer now......


----------



## dancan

Yellar saw for John's collection ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I had always heard "Ticy Bye".
> 
> Maybe some other part of the British Ex Empire??
> 
> Reading primer now......



Stay where yo to til Ise comes where youse at.!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got my parts from Great Britain, only took 12 days on regular post. cost $7.00. Cost twice that to ship to the States and take 3 times longer, go figure.


----------



## dancan

We'll go fishin' down by the tickle .


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stay where yo to til Ise comes where youse at.!!



After growing up in Upstate NY, school in KY,Army in Alabama,Georgia,Kentucky, West Germany, back to the Southern tier of NY, Years in Southern California, Missouri, and back to PA............I don't know how folks are going to pronunce anything. Lol

One time I took Japanese food with German beer to see "Goodfellas" in the middle of Santa Ana's most Mexican neighborhood with a Jewish girlfriend...........

I don't stand on ceremony.


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure talk funny ! :msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> After growing up in Upstate NY, school in KY,Army in Alabama,Georgia,Kentucky, West Germany, back to the Southern tier of NY, Years in Southern California, Missouri, and back to PA............I don't know how folks are going to pronunce anything. Lol
> 
> One time I took Japanese food with German beer to see "Goodfellas" in the middle of Santa Ana's most Mexican neighborhood with a Jewish girlfriend...........
> 
> I don't stand on ceremony.



When I travel I go with the flow, do what the Romans do and just do my best to understand the lingo. I once went out to Porta Port Nfld with a co worker, really needed him to translate the local lingo out there.


----------



## tbone75

This doc sounds like he has a good plan ? LOL Going to shoot some chit in my back where he thinks the problem is,if that works them deaden the nerves ! 
That thing Cheeves has done,Ablation stuff. Said it should last 6 months or so,then do it again. Just need to find the right spot first. Only way to know for sure is the shots first.
I go in the 29th for the shots. That will take 2-4 days to know for sure if they work.
This guy told me more than all the other docs combined ! Just hope hes as good as he sounds? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys sure talk funny ! :msp_confused:



I really can if necessary, I spent 7 years travelling NFLD back in the 70`s. Went to as many outport communities and dozens of places few outsiders ever see, the conditions there I will never tell publically and the language spoken there takes a trained ear to understand.Where two words can be a complete sentence with so much pronunciation left out most outsiders wouldn`t have a clue what was said or meant.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yellar saw for John's collection ??



:bad_smelly:


----------



## tbone75

Got home from the doc,grabbed the OL and went to the pawn shop ! LOL
I went looking for a AR but all he had was a AK,wanted 800.00 for it ! No thanks !! LOL
He had a Husky 3120 too,wanted 995.00 for it ! NO ! LOL
Didn't buy a dam thing ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> This doc sounds like he has a good plan ? LOL Going to shoot some chit in my back where he thinks the problem is,if that works them deaden the nerves !
> That thing Cheeves has done,Ablation stuff. Said it should last 6 months or so,then do it again. Just need to find the right spot first. Only way to know for sure is the shots first.
> I go in the 29th for the shots. That will take 2-4 days to know for sure if they work.
> This guy told me more than all the other docs combined ! Just hope hes as good as he sounds? LOL



Me too John.....be great if you can get some relief.....and some sleep....Good luck ol' top!!


----------



## tbone75

Time to eat more chili ! 




:bad_smelly:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Me too John.....be great if you can get some relief.....and some sleep....Good luck ol' top!!



I sure hope ! Then I can come up there and bug you guys !


----------



## dancan

We could always have John face the wall and then throw darts at him for the Doc to find the right spot .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I sure hope ! Then I can come up there and bug you guys !



On the loose!!!!!! 

Sure hope that work out Ol Buddy !!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> We could always have John face the wall and then throw darts at him for the Doc to find the right spot .



Had a spinal before have we?????


----------



## tbone75

Took more that a year to get into this doc, could be a good sign?


----------



## tbone75

The pawn shop had a 346xp for 175.00 , thought about it. LOL He also had a MS170 he wanted 179.00 for? You can buy a new one for that price?

Also looked at a Walther P1,wanted 369.00 for that ! Not in great shape either. Then looked at a Savage ??? .223 with bi-pod and cheap scope,329.00 for that one. Almost offered 300.00 for it. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jerryy !!!!!!!!!!!

got the muffler today  
will work fine to test the saw,,maybe even take it apart and fix it ??

Oh yeh,,thanks for the pic of Dan shoveling snow ! LOL !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Jerryy !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> got the muffler today
> will work fine to test the saw,,maybe even take it apart and fix it ??
> 
> Oh yeh,,thanks for the pic of Dan shoveling snow ! LOL !!



Awful good statue of Dan, even looks Canmedianish...pasty white from lack of sun this time of year and covered in fresh powder.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Awful good statue of Dan, even looks Canmedianish...pasty white from lack of sun this time of year and covered in fresh powder.



Looks like he put on weight this winter,,eh ??


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Looks like he put on weight this winter,,eh ??



Canadian bacon and a guy named Manuel doing all his physical work, bad combination.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Jerryy !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> got the muffler today
> will work fine to test the saw,,maybe even take it apart and fix it ??
> 
> Oh yeh,,thanks for the pic of Dan shoveling snow ! LOL !!



That's muh snow camo fer polar bear huntin' , it's a sport .


----------



## dancan

The bears fall over dead from the stink of the "H" .
Kinda works like a laser .


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Looks like he put on weight this winter,,eh ??



But only on the lower end.....or in crankshaft speak...the big end.....hat stihl fits good....


----------



## roncoinc

The blank look in his eyes tho makes me wonder ??


is there anybody home ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The blank look in his eyes tho makes me wonder ??
> 
> 
> is there anybody home ??



:big_smile:


----------



## dancan

The "Nobody home" thing only happens after too much rum .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> The "Nobody home" thing only happens after too much rum .



OSSUI ??

operating snow shovel under the influence ??


----------



## dancan

Ron's #1
Jim's #2
John's #3 
Robin's #4


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> This doc sounds like he has a good plan ? LOL Going to shoot some chit in my back where he thinks the problem is,if that works them deaden the nerves !
> That thing Cheeves has done,Ablation stuff. Said it should last 6 months or so,then do it again. Just need to find the right spot first. Only way to know for sure is the shots first.
> I go in the 29th for the shots. That will take 2-4 days to know for sure if they work.
> This guy told me more than all the other docs combined ! Just hope hes as good as he sounds? LOL




I hope that works for you. I've heard good stuff about the procedure you mentioned.




tbone75 said:


> Got home from the doc,grabbed the OL and went to the pawn shop ! LOL
> I went looking for a AR but all he had was a AK,wanted 800.00 for it ! No thanks !! LOL
> He had a Husky 3120 too,wanted 995.00 for it ! NO ! LOL
> Didn't buy a dam thing ?



AR 15 with 5 mags, 200 rounds, and some goodies is going for $2,500 down here.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron's #1
> Jim's #2
> John's #3
> Robin's #4



:msp_sad: what i do ????


----------



## dancan

Creativity


----------



## roncoinc

Wooo Hooo !! 

just found another benny as this is the month i have to register my car .. 

VII. Fees charged for the purpose stated: 
VIII. No fee shall be charged for registering a vehicle owned by any person who: 
" ,,,, or who is evaluated by the United States Department of Veterans Affairs to be permanently and totally disabled from such service connected disability. "

also i get a free drivers lic no charge 
gotta luv merica !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wooo Hooo !!
> 
> just found another benny as this is the month i have to register my car ..
> 
> VII. Fees charged for the purpose stated:
> VIII. No fee shall be charged for registering a vehicle owned by any person who:
> " ,,,, or who is evaluated by the United States Department of Veterans Affairs to be permanently and totally disabled from such service connected disability. "
> 
> also i get a free drivers lic no charge
> gotta luv merica !!



Good deal Ron ! Keep looking for more !


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Ron's #1
> Jim's #2
> John's #3
> Robin's #4



Glad I didn't make it on your list.


----------



## sefh3

John I hope the new doc can help you out. 

How's everyone doing tonight? Been crazy busy lately.


----------



## tbone75

Had to go dig parts out ! :msp_scared: Its getting very scary in the shop and around it !

I did put the 49SP on top ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Creativity



I wuz gonna put YOUR T-shirt on it but didnt wanna take it out of the plastic wrap and catch " STIHLITOSIS " again !!
got aways to catch up to THAT dirty trick you,,you,,you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John I hope the new doc can help you out.
> 
> How's everyone doing tonight? Been crazy busy lately.



Not to bad tonight so far. Haven't done chit in 4 days !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I wuz gonna put YOUR T-shirt on it but didnt wanna take it out of the plastic wrap and catch " STIHLITOSIS " again !!
> got aways to catch up to THAT dirty trick you,,you,,you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :msp_angry:



That was very very MEEN ! :msp_w00t:


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I wuz gonna put YOUR T-shirt on it but didnt wanna take it out of the plastic wrap and catch " STIHLITOSIS " again !!
> got aways to catch up to THAT dirty trick you,,you,,you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :msp_angry:



Sumthin' else could show up , sumtime ........................Just wait till April LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Not to bad tonight so far. Haven't done chit in 4 days !



I haven't been working on them just selling them lately. Found someone close by wanting old Stihls. I sold 2 and he's coming back next week for some more.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sumthin' else could show up , sumtime ........................Just wait till April LOL



Send anything to me?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I haven't been working on them just selling them lately. Found someone close by wanting old Stihls. I sold 2 and he's coming back next week for some more.



Good deal !
Build another 056,I got a couple parts ! LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Send anything to me?



You are such a whore. 

Then you go and piss and moan because someone sent you a Mini-Mac. 

You'd complain if you were hung with a new rope.:jester:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> You are such a whore.
> 
> Then you go and piss and moan because someone sent you a Mini-Mac.
> 
> You'd complain if you were hung with a new rope.:jester:



Whats worse than a mini-mac?


----------



## roncoinc

Got the oh25 done today the guy put a new 3/8 chain on a .325 sproket and messed it all up.
new setup with a rim will be good for him.
thing is the bar has the chain size on it,went to HD and they sold him the wrong chain..
guess HE cant read ?
AM drum,bearing and rim was $18 delivered..rsc chain, $22,,charge him $25 labor = $65


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Whats worse than a mini-mac?



A Mini-Mac that fires on prime with a good bar and chain...


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> A Mini-Mac that fires on prime with a good bar and chain...



Nope ! A mini-mac all tore apart in a box ! :msp_w00t:

Better yet 2 different saws in the same box,all tore apart ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Send anything to me?



Yes and no but yes and yes soon . It will all be clear soon enough .


----------



## roncoinc

Wheres that canmedian Jewwy at ??

I have to chastize that bugger !!


----------



## tbone75

Found a 266SE crankcase and tank looking for parts? Don't member that one? LOL Plus a Husky 51 or 55 tank,wrap handle and top cover?
In another box I found a top cover for a small Husky top cover,says 40cc on it.And another tank that looks a little smaller than a Husky 350 tank? LOL
And a clutch cover with plastic flag with only one bar nut hole?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nope ! A mini-mac all tore apart in a box ! :msp_w00t:
> 
> Better yet 2 different saws in the same box,all tore apart ! LOL



Even better, two different saws in same box with some missing parts and some extra parts that don`t belong to either saw. One opf my fav jokes to pull on the unsuspecting....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Wheres that canmedian Jewwy at ??
> 
> I have to chastize that bugger !!



What you get now??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> What you get now??



What i get now ??

you know durned well what i got now !

somehow dem dont look like "used" muffler bolts ?? :msp_sneaky:

" some extra parts that don`t belong to either saw. One opf my fav jokes to pull on the unsuspecting....LOL "
like a clutch that fit's what ??

you keep doin stuff like that and i aint gonna let ya send ME anymore stuff ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What i get now ??
> 
> you know durned well what i got now !
> 
> somehow dem dont look like "used" muffler bolts ?? :msp_sneaky:
> 
> " some extra parts that don`t belong to either saw. One opf my fav jokes to pull on the unsuspecting....LOL "
> like a clutch that fit's what ??
> 
> you keep doin stuff like that and i aint gonna let ya send ME anymore stuff ! :msp_razz:



Sounds like you been had ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

diggers_dad said:


> You are such a whore.
> 
> Then you go and piss and moan because someone sent you a Mini-Mac.
> 
> You'd complain if you were hung with a new rope.:jester:



Thats supposed to be " USED " rope..


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Yes and no but yes and yes soon . It will all be clear soon enough .



You will get YOUR come uppance soon,,just like the other nadian did !!


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Even better, two different saws in same box with some missing parts and some extra parts that don`t belong to either saw. One opf my fav jokes to pull on the unsuspecting....LOL



Now that something that Dan would do, not you Jerry!!!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Thats supposed to be " USED " rope..



What happened Ron???

Did Jerry send you a "get well soon" basket???


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Now that something that Dan would do, not you Jerry!!!



I have the greatest time working in the shop with the green guys while we are all tearing things down and cleaning parts up . Real easy to slip a piece or two into the parts boxes but usually wait til the machine is nearly completely reassembled, then slyly slip a tiny part or extra screw/bolt in and when the green guy realizes there is something left not installed the look on their face is awesome...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you been had ! :msp_rolleyes:



Yeh,,but i got him,,did it private and not in the open.
read him out REAL good !
he wont pull THJAT kinda stuff agin !


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Now that something that Dan would do, not you Jerry!!!



WOW ! i keep telling you guy's how MEEN he is and nobody listens !!


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have the greatest time working in the shop with the green guys while we are all tearing things down and cleaning parts up . Real easy to slip a piece or two into the parts boxes but usually wait til the machine is nearly completely reassembled, then slyly slip a tiny part or extra screw/bolt in and when the green guy realizes there is something left not installed the look on their face is awesome...LOL



Couple extra screws, circlips, and an undersized ring.

Nothing like second guessing yourself a few time after seeing those things in a box.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Now that something that Dan would do, not you Jerry!!!



How do you think Auntie Dan learned all them little tricks ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sefh3

I found a program on the weather channel called Coast Guard Alasaka.

Man this program is great. I have a newer appreciation for the Coast Guard now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Couple extra screws, circlips, and an undersized ring.
> 
> Nothing like second guessing yourself a few time after seeing those things in a box.



Think automatic transmissions, big ones off heavy earth moving equipment. Three hundred to four hundred tiny parts in there. Extra circlip or ball bearing dropped in near completion is priceless...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I found a program on the weather channel called Coast Guard Alasaka.
> 
> Man this program is great. I have a newer appreciation for the Coast Guard now.



Those guys on the great lakes do a good job too.

Any coast can get pretty bad,, " the perfect storm " was just of my coast here..
a friend was supposed to be on that boat but got sick and couldnt go.

you dont see a lot of what they do.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I found a program on the weather channel called Coast Guard Alasaka.
> 
> Man this program is great. I have a newer appreciation for the Coast Guard now.



The ocean can be a very rough place to be upon. Sometimes there is not a better place on this planet to be than out there, then there is times I wish I was never out there. My worst trip was out to the Flemish Cap, good trip out and while there, return trip was He11, seas running 75' and put a real pounding on us, lost everything that was strapped down on the outer deck and bulwarks, life rafts tore completely off, decks awash often 5-6' under. Never ate for 3 days and night, no sleep either and all the corners bruised and hurtin bad.


----------



## tbone75

Been a long day for me.


Time !


Pay ya later Ron. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Time !!

reg.tm.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> I found a program on the weather channel called Coast Guard Alasaka.
> 
> Man this program is great. I have a newer appreciation for the Coast Guard now.



"You have to go out, you don't have to come back"

Yup. Respect.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Musta been something I said......


----------



## tbone75

ZZZZzzzz lackerzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey john!! You just running past?

Hey Dan!!!!


----------



## dancan

I am not ............


----------



## dancan

Hey John !
Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey John !
> Hey Rob !



Well I gotta get some sleep. Early PT tomorrow.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All........


----------



## dancan

Good afternoon !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Good afternoon !



Slacker this morning wern't ya !


----------



## dancan

No , I was already up twice , someone forgot to put the cat out


----------



## Cantdog

Was up earlier.......firetruck went up over the mountain at 2:00AM.......all lit up and wailing.....nuther at 2:30AM.......not ours..from the next town over so whatever it was they needed mutual aid.....5 above right now.....hard temps to fight fires in.....gonna turn on the news as soon as the news slackers wake up...


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No , I was already up twice , someone forgot to put the cat out



I have been up and down all night ! LOL Finally just gave up.


----------



## tbone75

Getting VERY cold here next week ! Single digits ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow here this morning, coming down hard and fast, roads were bare at 5am but completely covered now.


----------



## dancan

10 today going to 36 tomorrow .
Good day to be working inside .


----------



## tbone75

Hope I can do something today ! Haven't touched a saw all week !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Snow here this morning, coming down hard and fast, roads were bare at 5am but completely covered now.



That sucks !


----------



## roncoinc

A cool 13 deg outside.
a toasty 77 deg inside !! 

going to defrost the freezer today,,just set everything outside


----------



## scallywag

Snow, cold, half ya luck!! Here its been almost 40C that up around 100F , not much better at night, can get me no sleep:msp_angry:


----------



## Cantdog

Gone down to 2 above 0 now...........big cloud bank heading East off shore..dark...clear here..... expect what I'm seeing offshore is the snow headed up to Dan and Jerry.....missed us..off to do Hoss and then to work. ....keep that 49sp on top John...you need to get busy on that one.........soon....


----------



## roncoinc

scallywag said:


> Snow, cold, half ya luck!! Here its been almost 40C that up around 100F , not much better at night, can get me no sleep:msp_angry:



It's summertime !! LOL !!


----------



## scallywag

Yeh its summer alright!! i live in the bush and got one eye on the sky looking for smoke!!


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Yeh its summer alright!! i live in the bush and got one eye on the sky looking for smoke!!



You have some very bad fires going on down there !


----------



## roncoinc

I just heard from Sparky Markey 
very busy with Job,,will catch up first of week.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Gone down to 2 above 0 now...........big cloud bank heading East off shore..dark...clear here..... expect what I'm seeing offshore is the snow headed up to Dan and Jerry.....missed us..off to do Hoss and then to work. ....keep that 49sp on top John...you need to get busy on that one.........soon....



Going to need a LOT of parts ! LOL Everything I have looks in nice shape. Just need to clean the jug up a little.


----------



## tbone75

All done with the house Ron?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> All done with the house Ron?



Oh no...

lot's more gonna get done.
two more walls to do in liv room.
12 ft wide by 6ft tall by 18in deep storage cubby with shelves to be made 7ft up off floor.
bedroom cieling and front wall.
finish kit cieling.
laundry room cieling and two walls.
then other stuff


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> All done with the house Ron?



Come spring paint all thats been done outside.
10 x 16 addition to deck out back to add to new one.
new deck out front,12x24.
more work to do outside on window trims,stuff like that.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Come spring paint all thats been done outside.
> 10 x 16 addition to deck out back to add to new one.
> new deck out front,12x24.
> more work to do outside on window trims,stuff like that.



Yep .............. Lots more to do ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see the SLACKERS are at it again today ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

I did get something done today ! The MS250 finally runs good,after pulling the carb off 3 times and cleaning it each time ! LOL

Then went back to the 346 , its running better ! Fires up and idles fine till you rev it a few times,then starts loading up again. Getting a kit for the carb . Thought I had one ? Just be one more thing it shouldn't be. LOL
Acted much better after I lowered the needle lever just a tad.
Could open the muffler,but I don't have a good way to put a screen in there too. May try something on it? See what I can bend up? Know what I want,just need some sheet metal & screen. Mine I don't care if it has a screen,but this one should for Schoot. LOL

Taking it easy today,don't want knocked down for a few days again ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Was up earlier.......firetruck went up over the mountain at 2:00AM.......all lit up and wailing.....nuther at 2:30AM.......not ours..from the next town over so whatever it was they needed mutual aid.....5 above right now.....hard temps to fight fires in.....gonna turn on the news as soon as the news slackers wake up...



Well.....found out where the fire trucks went.......other side of the mountain....saw the smoke as I was headed to do Hoss.....house fire...house was in the cellar at 7:30 this morning....only one truck watering.......just came back by...4:30 PM.....fire stihl going....one truck watering.....every time they get it out and leave it flares up and gets going again...bummer.......I knew when the trucks went by at 2:00AM that someone's day was not going well.....don't know the guy...newbe...only been here 10 yrs or so......had a knight in armor for a scarecrow in his garden.....LOL!!!


----------



## PB

Fire is scary as hell. Sorry to hear about your sister Ron, I hope everyone is okay. Same with your neighbors Robin. 

There have been a lot of house fires this winter up here in Maine. After that family was killed in Orrington I took the OTFD up on their offer for free home fire safety inspection. The FD is two blocks down and the two guys showed up in a fire truck.  I asked them if they couldn't find a smaller truck.  It was informative but everything checked out, just had to add an extra smoke detector. I encourage everyone to see if their local FD offers similar inspections.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Going to need a LOT of parts ! LOL Everything I have looks in nice shape. Just need to clean the jug up a little.



John If it cleans up less than perfect or is in the least questionable....I send you one.....remember these are my favorites.....you'll be hard pressed to stump me for parts......I have..........."many 49sp Parts Saws".....make a list...quit diddling whit them Stihls....waste of time....you've got better things to do....


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Lee!! Sup??? Been trying to find time to get up for a visit...been busy with work for once!! Gotta try and make a plan...Marcie's sister's husband is a Captain on the OTFD....he might have done you inspection........I been nagging him to replace that nasty old Cutters Edge 670.....offered free disposal....(hint hint, nudge nudge)


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Snow here this morning, coming down hard and fast, roads were bare at 5am but completely covered now.



It was pure grease by the time I got to town , cars everywhere .
I told them to thank Robin for doin' the rain dance and Ron for the smoke ceremony to send the snow up here .




scallywag said:


> Snow, cold, half ya luck!! Here its been almost 40C that up around 100F , not much better at night, can get me no sleep:msp_angry:



I wish we could send you a bit of cold and snow , stay safe !


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Fire is scary as hell. Sorry to hear about your sister Ron, I hope everyone is okay. Same with your neighbors Robin.
> 
> There have been a lot of house fires this winter up here in Maine. After that family was killed in Orrington I took the OTFD up on their offer for free home fire safety inspection. The FD is two blocks down and the two guys showed up in a fire truck.  I asked them if they couldn't find a smaller truck.  It was informative but everything checked out, just had to add an extra smoke detector. I encourage everyone to see if their local FD offers similar inspections.



You have a lot of responsabilty and more to come.
good to see you are making good choices as far as family safety goes.
Also good advice for anybody.

My sister is a fighter,she will make out OK but lot's of memories lost 
Insurance as ussuall wont cover everything and there will be a LOT of out of pocket money.
tnx for the concern Lee...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John If it cleans up less than perfect or is in the least questionable....I send you one.....remember these are my favorites.....you'll be hard pressed to stump me for parts......I have..........."many 49sp Parts Saws".....make a list...quit diddling whit them Stihls....waste of time....you've got better things to do....



OK Boss ! LOL I will get it out of the box and on the bench ! 

Tomorrow! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> John If it cleans up less than perfect or is in the least questionable....I send you one.....remember these are my favorites.....you'll be hard pressed to stump me for parts......I have..........."many 49sp Parts Saws".....make a list...quit diddling whit them Stihls....waste of time....you've got better things to do....



THERE ya go John ! good advice right from the ,,hoss's ,,uh,,the end the apples go IN !!

git outta the sewer and forget creamsickles,,go RED and git Ahead !!


----------



## roncoinc

LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!

New Rewind Recoil Pull Starter Assembly for Husqvarna 362 365 371 372 372XP | eBay


I won !!!!!

$15 for a starter DELIVERED !! 

A couple years ago i built a 365 and needed a starter.
a member here sent me one,,,dont know what happened to it but it looked like somebody set it to close to the woodstove it was all melted.
now i was greatfull as it got the saw running for cheap..
couple days ago i had to move it and looked at the starter thinking i wonder what they go for as a good one would really make the saw nice looking as the rest is in good shape.
so,,,i found this one on fleabag and put a $10 bid on it for chits and grin's 
If i have a problem with it i have all the innards from the one on it now.
I'm keeping an eye on this seller,,i have gotten THREE good deals in the last couple of weeks..
yeh,,takes a couple weeks or more to get the stuff so dont be in a hurry..


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my,,Schoot is good !! 

just finished this one tonight.


----------



## dancan

Soooooooo , the youngest daughter learned a lesson tonight .
Do not make the old man wait in the parking lot after a school dance .
The lesson is that AC works really good at 1F and it is real cold for a 1 mile trip home at 30mph when it's on high and you're wearing a short skirt .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,Schoot is good !!
> 
> just finished this one tonight.



Geeezzz Ron , it almost looks like you care ..........


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Soooooooo , the youngest daughter learned a lesson tonight .
> Do not make the old man wait in the parking lot after a school dance .
> The lesson is that AC works really good at 1F and it is real cold for a 1 mile trip home at 30mph when it's on high and you're wearing a short skirt .



#1 meeny !!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Geeezzz Ron , it almost looks like you care ..........



I aint gonna say nuthin !!!'
i know how MEEn you can be !!


----------



## dancan

It sure is hard to keep a straight face for a mile when you're wearing a military parka and a wool hat .
I'll take #1 tonight


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It sure is hard to keep a straight face for a mile when you're wearing a military parka and a wool hat .
> I'll take #1 tonight



Dang you are MEEN !!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I'm just sittin' here right now and enjoyin' a sip of some of that Devil's Cut , I'm pretty sure I think I'm nice .....


----------



## Cantdog

Red saw came in today......not quite as good as I would have liked.....flywheel side main bearing sounds dry...compression nothing special.......pulled the muffler piston looked good......at first......then noticed a pretty good gouge by the back end of the transfers.....looks like part of a bearing cage came up through and caught...didn't take it apart.........no spark.....tried a number of swaps stihl no spark. The is another 521E and the module is gone...usually the end for these saws..only made a couple yrs and the only saw to use this ign setup. Great parts saw none the less...all the stuff I bought it for was in great condition and most will get swapped onto my running 521 and the rest saved for spares. Didn't pay much...didn't expect much...wasn't dissappointed...much....


----------



## dancan

Can't make another module work ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Red saw came in today......not quite as good as I would have liked.....flywheel side main bearing sounds dry...compression nothing special.......pulled the muffler piston looked good......at first......then noticed a pretty good gouge by the back end of the transfers.....looks like part of a bearing cage came up through and caught...didn't take it apart.........no spark.....tried a number of swaps stihl no spark. The is another 521E and the module is gone...usually the end for these saws..only made a couple yrs and the only saw to use this ign setup. Great parts saw none the less...all the stuff I bought it for was in great condition and most will get swapped onto my running 521 and the rest saved for spares. Didn't pay much...didn't expect much...wasn't dissappointed...much....



Noice, mate!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Can't make another module work ?



I doubt it....maybe....hard place to mount and it would have to operate with the stock coil...be the right diameter for the flywheel etc....wouldn't want to spend any money trying....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Noice, mate!



Down in OZ tonight Jerry? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Down in OZ tonight Jerry? LOL



No,..just corresponding with a good fellow I met this year at Burning Man, we spent some good times together out there. A real stand up guy, we hit it off almost immediately when he asked me in his Aussie brogue if I knew anything bout keggin....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I doubt it....maybe....hard place to mount and it would have to operate with the stock coil...be the right diameter for the flywheel etc....wouldn't want to spend any money trying....



Anything can be accomplished by the right fellow...LOL


----------



## PB

You guys are really slipping. I posted here, went shopping and out to dinner with the OL, get back and I can actually find my previous post! 

Are you guys out of beer?


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Hey Lee!! Sup??? Been trying to find time to get up for a visit...been busy with work for once!! Gotta try and make a plan...Marcie's sister's husband is a Captain on the OTFD....he might have done you inspection........I been nagging him to replace that nasty old Cutters Edge 670.....offered free disposal....(hint hint, nudge nudge)



Ha! Might have been! The guy here had a mustache and was probably in his early to mid 40's. Whenever you get up here there is cold beer in the fridge.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have checked in every 10 mins or so, really a slackers paradise in here tonight, time to check out for me:


----------



## PB

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have checked in every 10 mins or so, really a slackers paradise in here tonight, time to check out for me:



Night Jerry.


----------



## Cantdog

Pretty darn ZZZZzzzzlack.....aren't weee? Turned in early last night......woke up at 3:30...it's 10 degrees and rising....snow today.....not much, just enough to be a bother. Cookstove was out.....dewatered boy dog...rekindled the cookstove and filled the other...caught up on my reading...that didn't take long!!


----------



## tbone75

I got up at 3:30,guess I should have checked in here ! LOL

Went to bed early,didn't feel to good and you guys were boring ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I got up at 3:30,guess I should have checked in here ! LOL
> 
> Went to bed early,didn't feel to good and you guys were boring ! LOL




Stihl are......go back to bed John!!....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Stihl are......go back to bed John!!....



I wanted to ! LOL Guess I am up for the day.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anything can be accomplished by the right fellow...LOL




True......"built by man....can be fixed by man" I may look around at similar 2 piece ign modules I have ...just not going to spend $$$ experimenting..


----------



## tbone75

I will go get the 49SP out in a little while ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Gonna do my best to get that 49sp paperwork out to you today John....stihl sitting on the drill press table.....sssslackin.....


----------



## tbone75

I forget , is there a AM piston out there for the 49SP ? How about crank seals ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Gonna do my best to get that 49sp paperwork out to you today John....stihl sitting on the drill press table.....sssslackin.....



You have been just a little busy ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

OK ................... Robin here is all there is ! Not so sure about this? Going to take another 3/4 of a saw ! LOL Missing all the screws and many other parts ! May be better off looking for another saw to get most of it? What is there is in good shape,crank and bearings feel real good. But that is about I got ! LOL


----------



## dancan

It was 1 at 4:00 , now it's 6 going to 37 today .
Yes , you can call me Robin this morning .


----------



## tbone75

Rest of the pix


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It was 1 at 4:00 , now it's 6 going to 37 today .
> Yes , you can call me Robin this morning .



He was here 4 hrs ago ! Where you been? SLACKER ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

I walked by the 'puter 4 hours ago . Doesn't that count for anything ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I walked by the 'puter 4 hours ago . Doesn't that count for anything ?



Nope !!


----------



## roncoinc

Yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



Morning Pappy Smurf


----------



## roncoinc

May get to clean the shop out of stheals today.
going to see a guy i know that flips a lot of em on ebay.
just this week he got $400 for a USED ms290
he's gonna sell em for me on commision.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> May get to clean the shop out of stheals today.
> going to see a guy i know that flips a lot of em on ebay.
> just this week he got $400 for a USED ms290
> he's gonna sell em for me on commision.



Gonna be funny when John starts puttin' up picks of his newest Stihls that he got from the Bay .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep sure is cold this morning, all engines left outside overnight turn a little slower and a little longer, just getting them started up. Moved some more of that white stuff that fell from the sky and brought in more firewood. Keep the stove burning full tilt and it feels like being at the beach during a heatwave, much nicer inside than out...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> May get to clean the shop out of stheals today.
> going to see a guy i know that flips a lot of em on ebay.
> just this week he got $400 for a USED ms290
> he's gonna sell em for me on commision.



You got to be kidding ! 400.00 for a USED MS290 ? I better raise my prices ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Gonna be funny when John starts puttin' up picks of his newest Stihls that he got from the Bay .



You won't see me paying them prices !


----------



## Cantdog

Well........John.........Look on the bright side....at least you don't have to spend a bunch of time cleaning and taking apart........you got a jump on the project already!!! Your cyl looks like it would clean up OK...most transfer is below the EX port anyway. Yes Northwoods has the only AM piston available.....VEC brand (India)...very nice piston...beautiful fit and finish, measured perfectly,same exact dome on top....nice....just like the original... the only issue I had was the excessive con rod to wrist pin boss clearance...like a quarter inch or something. A stock Mahle has around 0.030" which is sloppy. Do a search for "Jonsereds 49SP Build with the Northwoods Saw Designed and Marketed Piston" I built a whole saw around this piston just to test it..(and did the thread) Check it out.....You might decide go that route or to pick up a decent used piston with a new Caber ring.. I brought the problem to Northwoods attenton and was a little taken back buy their seeming lack of interest after taking the trouble to have the only AM pistons ever made for these saws.
Seals are no problem...any good bearing house can get them......30MM X 15MM x 7MM double lipped.....don't get Northwoods seals....they are the only thing I have ever got from them that I found to be total junk....don't think I'm whining about Northwoods...I'm not....buy quite a bit of stuff from them and the only issues I've ever had were the seals..cheep junk..they went in the trash can stihl in their wrappers.....the piston..... perhaps they'll remidy the wristpin issue in the next batch..hope so. I was able fix mine only because I had all the options parts wise in house and found the perfect (fairly easy) fix.

You do need a lot of parts...another saw might help....but then some of those parts might not be up to snuff. I will send you what you need all inspected and in good order. There may be a couple that I won't have, like air filter covers..gotts plenty of engine covers and air filter housings, recoils flywheels ctutch and clutch covers etc. Screws are no problem either....make a list....I'll get the stuff to you....love to help you out with tis project...49sp paperwork WILL be in the mail to you this morning....


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> May get to clean the shop out of stheals today.
> going to see a guy i know that flips a lot of em on ebay.
> just this week he got $400 for a USED ms290
> he's gonna sell em for me on commision.



Dang does he want to take some of mine too??? That's double what i can get for mine local.


----------



## sefh3

Nice and sunny this morning. Bright blue sky and very little wind. Maybe I should go do something productive today.....


----------



## sefh3

Cantdog said:


> Well........John.........Look on the bright side....at least you don't have to spend a bunch of time cleaning and taking apart........you got a jump on the project already!!! Your cyl looks like it would clean up OK...most transfer is below the EX port anyway. Yes Northwoods has the only AM piston available.....VEC brand (India)...very nice piston...beautiful fit and finish, measured perfectly,same exact dome on top....nice....just like the original... the only issue I had was the excessive con rod to wrist pin boss clearance...like a quarter inch or something. A stock Mahle has around 0.030" which is sloppy. Do a search for "Jonsereds 49SP Build with the Northwoods Saw Designed and Marketed Piston" I built a whole saw around this piston just to test it..(and did the thread) Check it out.....You might decide go that route or to pick up a decent used piston with a new Caber ring.. I brought the problem to Northwoods attenton and was a little taken back buy their seeming lack of interest after taking the trouble to have the only AM pistons ever made for these saws.
> Seals are no problem...any good bearing house can get them......30MM X 15MM x 7MM double lipped.....don't get Northwoods seals....they are the only thing I have ever got from them that I found to be total junk....don't think I'm whining about Northwoods...I'm not....buy quite a bit of stuff from them and the only issues I've ever had were the seals..cheep junk..they went in the trash can stihl in their wrappers.....the piston..... perhaps they'll remidy the wristpin issue in the next batch..hope so. I was able fix mine only because I had all the options parts wise in house and found the perfect (fairly easy) fix.
> 
> You do need a lot of parts...another saw might help....but then some of those parts might not be up to snuff. I will send you what you need all inspected and in good order. There may be a couple that I won't have, like air filter covers..gotts plenty of engine covers and air filter housings, recoils flywheels ctutch and clutch covers etc. Screws are no problem either....make a list....I'll get the stuff to you....love to help you out with tis project...49sp paperwork WILL be in the mail to you this morning....



I had similiar issues with the VEC pistons for the 024/026 Stihls from Northwoods. The connecting rod boss was way too tight. The rest of the piston was perfect except the bosses.

Now Robin, your telling John (hoarder of saws) to get another parts saw. Do you realize he interupts that as needing 3-4 parts saws..........


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> You got to be kidding ! 400.00 for a USED MS290 ? I better raise my prices ! :msp_scared:



Sometimes people amaze me. You can buy that saw brand spanking new with warranty from the dealer for that price. People get on Ebay and think it's spectacular and buy everything under the sun because it's shipped right to their home and they don't have to leave the computer..... Dang I wish I would have invented ebay.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Sometimes people amaze me. You can buy that saw brand spanking new with warranty from the dealer for that price. People get on Ebay and think it's spectacular and buy everything under the sun because it's shipped right to their home and they don't have to leave the computer..... Dang I wish I would have invented ebay.



Pay Pal is where the moneys at..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Robin would be proud of me, I fixed my Jonsered 590 again, this time with a NOS starter recoil side, got it from across the pond. Hope it can stand up to 220 lbs comp.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well........John.........Look on the bright side....at least you don't have to spend a bunch of time cleaning and taking apart........you got a jump on the project already!!! Your cyl looks like it would clean up OK...most transfer is below the EX port anyway. Yes Northwoods has the only AM piston available.....VEC brand (India)...very nice piston...beautiful fit and finish, measured perfectly,same exact dome on top....nice....just like the original... the only issue I had was the excessive con rod to wrist pin boss clearance...like a quarter inch or something. A stock Mahle has around 0.030" which is sloppy. Do a search for "Jonsereds 49SP Build with the Northwoods Saw Designed and Marketed Piston" I built a whole saw around this piston just to test it..(and did the thread) Check it out.....You might decide go that route or to pick up a decent used piston with a new Caber ring.. I brought the problem to Northwoods attenton and was a little taken back buy their seeming lack of interest after taking the trouble to have the only AM pistons ever made for these saws.
> Seals are no problem...any good bearing house can get them......30MM X 15MM x 7MM double lipped.....don't get Northwoods seals....they are the only thing I have ever got from them that I found to be total junk....don't think I'm whining about Northwoods...I'm not....buy quite a bit of stuff from them and the only issues I've ever had were the seals..cheep junk..they went in the trash can stihl in their wrappers.....the piston..... perhaps they'll remidy the wristpin issue in the next batch..hope so. I was able fix mine only because I had all the options parts wise in house and found the perfect (fairly easy) fix.
> 
> You do need a lot of parts...another saw might help....but then some of those parts might not be up to snuff. I will send you what you need all inspected and in good order. There may be a couple that I won't have, like air filter covers..gotts plenty of engine covers and air filter housings, recoils flywheels ctutch and clutch covers etc. Screws are no problem either....make a list....I'll get the stuff to you....love to help you out with tis project...49sp paperwork WILL be in the mail to you this morning....



I did read that thread or most of it? LOL Just didn't member what saw it was on. LOL
OK ..........You can fix me up. LOL I will see what I can find for the AF cover. And what else may be out there? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pay Pal is where the moneys at..



You got that right ! Sit back and collect the money !


----------



## AU_K2500

Todays "barn find" 

Don't know if its a 245 or 306A......

View attachment 274278

View attachment 274278


Any good. Junk. Run of the mill?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Todays "barn find"
> 
> Don't know if its a 245 or 306A......
> 
> View attachment 274278
> 
> View attachment 274278
> 
> 
> Any good. Junk. Run of the mill?



I would go with 245.

Model Profile: 245

74cc a good sized saw !!
keeper.
DIBBS !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Todays "barn find" 

Don't know if its a 245 or 306A......

View attachment 274278

View attachment 274279


Any good. Junk. Run of the mill?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Todays "barn find"
> 
> Don't know if its a 245 or 306A......
> 
> View attachment 274278
> 
> View attachment 274278
> 
> 
> Any good. Junk. Run of the mill?



Either one are great saws in my books, my dad and I both have one, I still have them and they cut 50+ full cords of firewood each year. Daum good saws for their time.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I would go with 245.
> 
> Model Profile: 245
> 
> 74cc a good sized saw !!
> keeper.
> DIBBS !!



Wife's grandfathers.....its not going anywhere. There's no way this tiny saw is 74cc.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

It is a 306A, I can tell from the height the top engine shroud sits above the crankcase.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I would go with 245.
> 
> Model Profile: 245
> 
> 74cc a good sized saw !!
> keeper.
> DIBBS !!



No ,Ron,...the airfilter cover and the engine shroud are too low to be the 245.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Todays "barn find"
> 
> Don't know if its a 245 or 306A......
> 
> View attachment 274278
> 
> View attachment 274279
> 
> 
> Any good. Junk. Run of the mill?



You found a good one !


----------



## tbone75

That may be the same saw there using in the new Texas chainsaw movie? There is a old Poulan of some kind in it?


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is a 306A, I can tell from the height the top engine shroud sits above the crankcase.



Good call, Jerry. Most of the parts interchange between the two. 306 has a higher handle in the front than the 245 did.


----------



## sefh3

Most of the time the rear lower handle brace is broke on these. As you can tell it's a small piece of mag that hold them together. Hop over to the Poulan thread, there was a post there on how to fix the gas tank on these. They leak around the top.


----------



## dancan

Daum , that little 'Bota starts like a Huusqvee in the cold weather , I don't think the glow circuit is working , looks like I'd have to bring it in the dog house or get it a plug in blanket .


----------



## AU_K2500

There's a big chunk of white death in the clutch cover....only thing I'd like to replace. I need a 306 cover anyway.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> There's a big chunk of white death in the clutch cover....only thing I'd like to replace. I need a 306 cover anyway.



Should be able to find that. Take a look in the Poulan thread,lots of good info in there !


----------



## tbone75

Where is the Pit Bull ? Need a saw ID , the red kind. LOL
Or PB could would know too ! LOL
I aint picky , anyone will do ! LOL


----------



## dancan

It's a Jonsereds .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Where is the Pit Bull ? Need a saw ID , the red kind. LOL
> Or PB could would know too ! LOL
> I aint picky , anyone will do ! LOL



...That is a 521E John.....you don't want that...I want that one but not going to spend over a hundred with shipping. Some stuff will swap but it is more like a 52 than a 49sp....to much $$$$$ 

I got your IPL and manual in the mail this morning...express mail...


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> ...That is a 521E John.....you don't want that...
> ...




You know you're talking to John ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> ...That is a 521E John.....you don't want that...I want that one but not going to spend over a hundred with shipping. Some stuff will swap but it is more like a 52 than a 49sp....to much $$$$$
> 
> I got your IPL and manual in the mail this morning...express mail...



Thanks Robin !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You know you're talking to John ?



:msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Big day today ! Cleaned up my 046,swapped out the cylinder cover,it was fugly !! Someone carved numbers into it? Not my Nephew,before I got it the first time. LOL

That was it ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Big day today ! Cleaned up my 046,swapped out the cylinder cover,it was fugly !! Someone carved numbers into it? Not my Nephew,before I got it the first time. LOL
> 
> That was it ! LOL



:msp_scared:...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I knew better than to go over to the shop today, had to though to get some things done and dig through parts boxes. Ended up working on some Hunkskies , went through 3 cans of brake cleaner and a half case of pine airfreshners. Had to start up one of my IEL Pioneer RA`s to clear the air. The little 590 started right up, has set for 3 years waiting for a starter recoil, runs so sweet. Will get a muffler mod and that should be good enough, no need to port it.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You know you're talking to John ?



Good thing I didn't want that saw very bad, its gone ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I knew better than to go over to the shop today, had to though to get some things done and dig through parts boxes. Ended up working on some Hunkskies , went through 3 cans of brake cleaner and a half case of pine airfreshners. Had to start up one of my IEL Pioneer RA`s to clear the air. The little 590 started right up, has set for 3 years waiting for a starter recoil, runs so sweet. Will get a muffler mod and that should be good enough, no need to port it.



How did them Huskys get in ? 

Auntie Dan up to his old tricks?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> How did them Huskys get in ?
> 
> Auntie Dan up to his old tricks?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


>



Auntie Dan your " MEEN " !! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How did them Huskys get in ?
> 
> Auntie Dan up to his old tricks?



Not this time, my cutting buddy ,Doug likes his Hooskies and 2 were his and 2 others were dropped off when Doug was there so he let them in, took pity on em sittin out in the freezing wet and cold. There are still 2 of them plastic Homies sitting there but I ain`t gonna touch them. Owner better come by an get them outa there...LOL 
My RA fired right up, been sitting with gas in it for over a year but fired up on the 2nd pull with the choke on. Made a couple dozen cuts through some hardwood with it. 6500 rpm with new Stihl .404 chisel chain, that sure takes me back to a better time. The Stihls will cut three to one but back in the day we thought we had it made when running those 103 cc brutes...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


>



Should be a bulleseye painted right on top of that....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Modded my woodstove today 

actually the stove is a dual fuel,,wood and coal.

so the ash drawer has an adjustable air intake in addition to the thermostatically controlled one that also has an air adjustment.
the feed door also has an air adjustment for coal burning,,above the level of the fuel to help burn off gasses,,not needed with wood.
that makes a total of FOUR air intake adjustments,,to complicated for me !!.
i took the one on the door and the one on the ash drawer door apart and with exhaust gasket material made a couple of gaskets to seal them off tight..
the yellow arrow shows the thermostatically controlled flapper that has adjustable air intake on it and the other arrows show the two other adjustable air intakes on the doors.
with the two sealed off i put in wood at 11am and shut it down,,got home at 3pm,four hours later and the stove was almost out !!
that is all the wood was still there but very little stihl burning and giving off heat.
so it is completelly air tight now and closing everything down can snuff out the fire.
all i need to do now is tweek the air adjust on the T-stat so fire dont die out and just set the t-stat for temp i want.
the last one of these i had i got set perfect,,feed it at bedtime and turn it down.
fire wood gradually die down during the middle of the night and cook slowly, about six hours later would start to open the t-stat.
after 7-8 hrs the t-stat would open enuf to raise the temp in the house to comfortable.
sometimes i would wake in the morning and hear the flapper intake clicking,deciding to open or close more ..
i drew lines on the adjuster for outside temps,zero,ten above ,etc. and would set it there.
zero out in the morning and would be 70 deg in the house..
at that i could get 10 to 12 hour burns.

i HATE getting up during the night to feed a stove !!
half asleep i burn myself putting wood in ,or forget to set the air intake or set the damper or stub my toe or sumthin stupid !! only thing i do good at that time of nite is lay horizontal ! LOL ! or de-water 
i dont care if it gets down to 65 during middle of the night as long as it's warm in the mornin !
only gone thru about a cord + so far this winter and this should save me more.
John knows how these merican made stoves are,,and burnin merican wood in em too !!
AND i got a cooktop for free cooking heat ! 
been using that at least three times a week for meals this winter.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Modded my woodstove today
> 
> actually the stove is a dual fuel,,wood and coal.
> 
> so the ash drawer has an adjustable air intake in addition to the thermostatically controlled one that also has an air adjustment.
> the feed door also has an air adjustment for coal burning,,above the level of the fuel to help burn off gasses,,not needed with wood.
> that makes a total of FOUR air intake adjustments,,to complicated for me !!.
> i took the one on the door and the one on the ash drawer door apart and with exhaust gasket material made a couple of gaskets to seal them off tight..
> the yellow arrow shows the thermostatically controlled flapper that has adjustable air intake on it and the other arrows show the two other adjustable air intakes on the doors.
> with the two sealed off i put in wood at 11am and shut it down,,got home at 3pm,four hours later and the stove was almost out !!
> that is all the wood was still there but very little stihl burning and giving off heat.
> so it is completelly air tight now and closing everything down can snuff out the fire.
> all i need to do now is tweek the air adjust on the T-stat so fire dont die out and just set the t-stat for temp i want.
> the last one of these i had i got set perfect,,feed it at bedtime and turn it down.
> fire wood gradually die down during the middle of the night and cook slowly, about six hours later would start to open the t-stat.
> after 7-8 hrs the t-stat would open enuf to raise the temp in the house to comfortable.
> sometimes i would wake in the morning and hear the flapper intake clicking,deciding to open or close more ..
> i drew lines on the adjuster for outside temps,zero,ten above ,etc. and would set it there.
> zero out in the morning and would be 70 deg in the house..
> at that i could get 10 to 12 hour burns.
> 
> i HATE getting up during the night to feed a stove !!
> half asleep i burn myself putting wood in ,or forget to set the air intake or set the damper or stub my toe or sumthin stupid !! only thing i do good at that time of nite is lay horizontal ! LOL ! or de-water
> i dont care if it gets down to 65 during middle of the night as long as it's warm in the mornin !
> only gone thru about a cord + so far this winter and this should save me more.
> John knows how these merican made stoves are,,and burnin merican wood in em too !!
> AND i got a cooktop for free cooking heat !
> been using that at least three times a week for meals this winter.



Mine don't have that fancy vent ! Only got 2 , bottom one for coal and one in the door front. Blowers start when the stove get so hot.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Should be a bulleseye painted right on top of that....LOL



:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Wonder if the Pit Bull seen the new coil part for a 521 on flea bay? 36.00 something plus shipping.

The top half.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wonder if the Pit Bull seen the new coil part for a 521 on flea bay? 36.00 something plus shipping.
> 
> The top half.



Send him a PM just in case.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Send him a PM just in case.



Will do !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Send him a PM just in case.



I bet he has seen it,he don't miss much when it comes to J-Reds !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bet he has seen it,he don't miss much when it comes to J-Reds !



Depends on if he has been at work and how late he worked.


----------



## tbone75

My Nephew and OL are both trying to get me to my old local hang out ! Greens T-Room ! LOL Funny name I know ! LOL Its my Nephews 30th B-Day party out there tonight. May have to get off my arse and go for a little bit.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Depends on if he has been at work and how late he worked.



Bet he needs the bottom half ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

That coil half looks just like one off a Husky?


----------



## tbone75

Be back later ya bunch of SLACKERS !

Been a long time for me to go in a bar ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Be back later ya bunch of SLACKERS !
> 
> Been a long time for me to go in a bar ! :msp_scared:



Go for it, have fun but don`t over do it...LOL


----------



## sefh3

Just got home from taking my mom out for dinner. Yesterday was her birthday. My son's is on the 28th of January. It's a busy month for bdays for us in January.


----------



## sefh3

Dan that would make a wonderful bumper sticker.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Just got home from taking my mom out for dinner. Yesterday was her birthday. My son's is on the 28th of January. It's a busy month for bdays for us in January.



And my dad is 97 on the 24th. Lots of January Bdays


----------



## sefh3

Just an update on the snowblower that I was working on for my dad.
Installed a new carb kit in it today. Bumped the fuel out and put fresh fuel in it.
Dang thing started on the third pull. 
So it was either a gummed up fuel jet or bad fuel. Not sure. Runs good now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Dan that would make a wonderful bumper sticker.



And I sure would buy some........;-))


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And I sure would buy some........;-))



:msp_razz:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Have a good time John????


----------



## tbone75

Back from the bar ! I had ONE !! LOL No place to sit,so couldn't stay long. But I had one with him on his B-Day. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Have a good time John????



Yep , not bad at all. LOL Been way better if I could have sit ! They had a band tonight , so it was packed.


----------



## tbone75

Hows Rob tonight?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Back from the bar ! I had ONE !! LOL No place to sit,so couldn't stay long. But I had one with him on his B-Day. LOL



This your chainsaw nephew??

I understand the no place to sit thing. Leg pain real quick.

Went to buy groceries. Go to get yogurt. 

People can't decide which to buy. Two people with two carts. Polite for a couple of minutes but crap. It's yogurt. 

Excuse me...... I need to get some. 

Look at me like I offered their mother a check for services rendered. 

Leg is killing me. No time for rebuttal. 

Anyway. Good for you buying him a beer on his Bday.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> This your chainsaw nephew??
> 
> I understand the no place to sit thing. Leg pain real quick.
> 
> Went to buy groceries. Go to get yogurt.
> 
> People can't decide which to buy. Two people with two carts. Polite for a couple of minutes but crap. It's yogurt.
> 
> Excuse me...... I need to get some.
> 
> Look at me like I offered their mother a check for services rendered.
> 
> Leg is killing me. No time for rebuttal.
> 
> Anyway. Good for you buying him a beer on his Bday.



Yep the chainsaw nut ! LOL

I know what your feeling like !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Get the coffee made. 

Get the paper. 36 deg out. 

Time for bed. 

Night all.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ya bunch of slackers....


----------



## tbone75

Morning ya bunch of SLACKERS !


----------



## dancan

Ayup .


----------



## roncoinc

Yaaawwwnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...............

anybody need 49sp parts ?? guy i saw yestday had a box full..


----------



## sefh3

Morning all.
Boy it's windy around here today. 30mph winds gusting to 50mph. Blowing south west right now. Calling for snow tonight. 

Dan shut your dang freezer and turn off your AC unit!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all. Second day over 50* in January with a new to me ported 371 that I want to run.. and the boss has me painting the living room. Maybe we'll finish early today.


----------



## roncoinc

Gonna be a COLD football game tonite in Boston !!


----------



## Cantdog

hmmmmmmmm.........not probably good.....woke up in th chair in front of th stove at 8:08AM.....warm enough...butt.....somewhat fuzzy on th recent past..no open wounds...far as I can tell....amber fluids......maybe to many??....dog's a tad dawg eared this mornin.......beyond the usual zzzlack....rather limp actually..zzz


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yaaawwwnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...............
> 
> anybody need 49sp parts ?? guy i saw yestday had a box full..






Wellll..... jus so happens John does....send e'em right along.....he needs most everything.....


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Gonna be a COLD football game tonite in Boston !!



There is a football game on tonight???? Who's playing???


----------



## sefh3

Ron whatcha making for food for tonight's game?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron whatcha making for food for tonight's game?



Havent given it much thot ?

tonites game features a mich Qb that has most playoff victories in NFL history


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Havent given it much thot ?
> 
> tonites game features a mich Qb that has most playoff victories in NFL history



NE and SF in the Superbowl and NE winning it all. Brady is the toughest qb to beat in playoff and Superbowls.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I bet he has seen it,he don't miss much when it comes to J-Reds !





tbone75 said:


> Bet he needs the bottom half ! LOL



Yep....seen it......and you're right......bottom part (module) is what goes.......never seen a bad spark coil on one of those...


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,as i said the 350 top end i got from hong kong needs some port work to take care of flaws.
at the price that is ok as i would port it anyway.
my main concern was both lowering and raising the upper transfers.
I emailed the seller and he said to send a picture and if he agreed would send me a new one no cost and i get to keep the old one.
tok a pic today and sent it,will see what happens..


----------



## Cantdog

dammmm...that's chiinknee ugly Ron.....uglier than I am...this mornin.....


----------



## Cantdog

Ruff...ruff...ruff said th dawg....I read somewhere that "beer is not just for breakfast anymore".............I believe they were right.....I'm thinkin brunch...gotta get up to speed for the BIG game tonight.......start early so's I'll be ready.......hehehehehe.......probably NO saw work today......already sawd wood all nite......zzzzz


----------



## dancan

Cold pizza for breakfast ????


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> NE and SF in the Superbowl and NE winning it all. Brady is the toughest qb to beat in playoff and Superbowls.




Yeah but ya can't count your Bradys before they hatch.......much as I root for NE they are capable of failing miserably...for no apparent reason.....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Cold pizza for breakfast ????



No....I wish...shoulda thought ahead....plenty of calories in a 1 pound Ballantine though...


----------



## AU_K2500

At my folks place. Might pull the muffler and carb while I'm here. To anxious to wait till I get him. I'm hoping carb and fuel lines. Maybe a ring....I'll know after I pull the muffler. Comp gauge is in TX.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ruff...ruff...ruff said th dawg....I read somewhere that "beer is not just for breakfast anymore".............I believe they were right.....I'm thinkin brunch...gotta get up to speed for the BIG game tonight.......start early so's I'll be ready.......hehehehehe.......probably NO saw work today......already sawd wood all nite......zzzzz



You should be more carefull at YOUR age !!
you aint " brand new " any more 
i gained some more on ya today


----------



## Cantdog

Otta go do Hoss.......but my hat shrunk overnight.......don't fit any more....to small....I think 16oz of beer will help it.............


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> No....I wish...shoulda thought ahead....plenty of calories in a 1 pound Ballantine though...



I know how you feel,, i sailed into a Yagi squall last nite 
not TO bad but enuf to make some waves..


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like the Dawg had a good night? LOL I only had one and feel like I been beat on ! LOL That dam standing around just kills me !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yaaawwwnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...............
> 
> anybody need 49sp parts ?? guy i saw yestday had a box full..



I want them !! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You should be more carefull at YOUR age !!
> you aint " brand new " any more
> i gained some more on ya today




I know.... Ron......I wus careful......careful not to leave the bottle of Jack part full.....OL's proud this AM......I think.... I think I gained on you though.....either way we gittin closer...LOL!! Nearly th same color hair now......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like the Dawg had a good night? LOL I only had one and feel like I been beat on ! LOL That dam standing around just kills me !



It's funny how a "good night" makes for a "bad" mornin..up here on th "Rockbound Coast O Maine".....


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,as i said the 350 top end i got from hong kong needs some port work to take care of flaws.
> at the price that is ok as i would port it anyway.
> my main concern was both lowering and raising the upper transfers.
> I emailed the seller and he said to send a picture and if he agreed would send me a new one no cost and i get to keep the old one.
> tok a pic today and sent it,will see what happens..




That is downright ugly, looks like it was ported by a cold chisel wielding chimp that might of had a rat tail rasp in his toolkit!!...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> It's funny how a "good night" makes for a "bad" mornin..up here on th "Rockbound Coast O Maine".....



Good weekends are even harder on the first day of the regular work week. Big Monday we call them!!...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> It's funny how a "good night" makes for a "bad" mornin..up here on th "Rockbound Coast O Maine".....



If I wus any further up the coast I'd be drinkin screech an throwin rocks at seagulls this mornin.....juz for fun....LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> I know.... Ron......I wus careful......careful not to leave the bottle of Jack part full.....OL's proud this AM......I think.... I think I gained on you though.....either way we gittin closer...LOL!! Nearly th same color hair now......




OH!....update......just found out the OL ain't all that proud...after all...LOLOLOL!!!......o well......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OH!....update......just found out the OL ain't all that proud...after all...LOLOLOL!!!......o well......



That can happen now and then. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That can happen now and then. LOL




yeaaah..........now and then.....I hate to disappoint.....not live up to (or down to) expectations...etc...LOL!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> OH!....update......just found out the OL ain't all that proud...after all...LOLOLOL!!!......o well......



That sounds about, par, for the course, ..my OL was never proud of me after a big night.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That sounds about, par, for the course, ..my OL was never proud of me after a big night.....LOL[/QUO
> 
> 
> Yeah...no matter how good/funny you thought you wuz........LOL!


----------



## tbone75

I haven't had that problem with the present OL. LOL She was usually right there with me ! LOL She can hang with the best of them ! LOL Now she stihl drinks but I don't ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

This song always comes to mind after a Big long weekend;

Johnny Cash - Sunday Morning Coming Down - YouTube


----------



## tbone75

Nephew told me last night he is bringging 3 saws over today for me to look at. Have no idea what they are? Or if he made it through last night ! LOL
Bet he feels like the Dawg today !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Nephew told me last night he is bringging 3 saws over today for me to look at. Have no idea what they are? Or if he made it through last night ! LOL
> Bet he feels like the Dawg today !




HaHaHa.......I'm all about "Hair of the Dawg" today....feelin good.......no pain.....so far LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds about, par, for the course, ..my OL was never proud of me after a big night.....LOL[/QUO
> 
> 
> Yeah...no matter how good/funny you thought you wuz........LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and the first stage of having a good time, feeling ten feet tall and bullet proof. I am not a fighter (anymore) but have been known to do dumb things that include picking things up that would be better for my health if left lying on the ground. LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa.......I'm all about "Hair of the Dawg" today....feelin good.......no pain.....so far LOL



It works ! LOL Had to do that a few times back in the day ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That and the first stage of having a good time, feeling ten feet tall and bullet proof. I am not a fighter (anymore) but have been known to do dumb things that include picking things up that would be better for my health if left lying on the ground. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaHa....Me too....and not a generally fighter either......but the things sometimes have arms and legs......guess that's the Scott in me.......hard to escape genetics.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That and the first stage of having a good time, feeling ten feet tall and bullet proof. I am not a fighter (anymore) but have been known to do dumb things that include picking things up that would be better for my health if left lying on the ground. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..dumb chit.......I remember (yrs ago) tossing a 120 lb anvil off a dock one night cause the guy (a farrier) wouldn't sell it to me...silly me.....he was PIZZED.....even after he found that the tide would go out and he could get it back he was even more PIZZED...came looking for me......but couldnt find me.....searched up and own the street...gonna pound that ####ing hippy.....never found me.....I was passed out in the cab of his truck with the doors locked and his keys in my pocket....HAHAHA!!!! That was another excursion in the world of "amber fliuds"......LOL!!! I'm much better these days....haven't tossed an anvil since....hehehe....
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HaHa....Me too....and not a generally fighter either......but the things sometimes have arms and legs......guess that's the Scott in me.......hard to escape genetics.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to work really hard mentally to prevent myself from fighting, my family on dads side were known fighters. Dad tried to instill in me not to fight unless there was no other alternative. I tried real hard not to and took a lot of bullying and ridicule going to school. One day though I exploded , it was in grade nine that 3 of the toughest bullies in school trapped me in the boys washroom and started laying a beating on me cause of my last name being ,German. I took a few punches and they proclaimed they were going to kill a dirty German. Next thing I knew there were bodied being smashed , faces being punched so hard teeth were flying and blood gushing from noses, ears and the gashes suddenly appearing on said faces. Just as the biggest last standing bully was on his way to the floor two big janitors rushed in and tried to subdue me. I warned them not to touch/grab me as I was still on an adrenalin high but they did not listen. They thought they could overpower me with their size but somehow I up turned them both leaving them laying on the floor on their backs. They were less aggressive in that position and we actually talked a bit before they regained their feet and I quietly walked with them to the principals office.
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..dumb chit.......I remember (yrs ago) tossing a 120 lb anvil off a dock one night cause the guy (a farrier) wouldn't sell it to me...silly me.....he was PIZZED.....even after he found that the tide would go out and he could get it back he was even more PIZZED...came looking for me......but couldnt find me.....searched up and own the street...gonna pound that ####ing hippy.....never found me.....I was passed out in the cab of his truck with the doors locked and his keys in my pocket....HAHAHA!!!! That was another excursion in the world of "amber fliuds"......LOL!!! I'm much better these days....haven't tossed an anvil since....hehehe....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dumb chit I have done never involved stuff belonging to someone else, thank god. Most of it did my body some disservice but I always recovered with time. One occasion I remember quite well was at the Island. We take out a load of hardwood to cook the meat and have a little to burn at night. There was about a cord and a half that year and one big stick of green rock maple stood out as being really too large for transporting out on the fishing boat but you know how it is during party time. Well said stick got loaded at the wharf by 3-4 fellows handling it and dumped overboard at the island by several guys including me. It got waded ashore and rolled just above the high tide line. I sat there for 2 days while we partied and the rest of the wood got picked up and carried to the pile beside the fire. It was Saturday morning and Cindy met me on my way heading to my cooler to get another load of beer. Now Cindy was the most beautiful gal that ever graced the shores of our Island and always teamed up with me at the Roast, she thought of me as her protector , lol as if she needed protecting.. Well we were strolling along the beach on our way back to the fire pit when she exclaimed that someone should organize a group and get that last stick of wood up to the fire. Don`t know what overcame me but I handed her off the unopened beer, gripped my full one between my teeth,hunched down and up ended the stick, slid my shoulder down to about half way/balance point and then with much effort stood up in some fashion with that stick on my shoulder. It was more than 300' to the fire pit and every step I felt like my feet were sinking into the sand a couple more inches than normal. About halfway there I thought I might give out but mentally said no way, I carried it to the pile but just kept going the last 20 'making sure I did not speed up or give any sign of the stress I was going through. I dumped that stick on the already burning fire and when it hit there was a literal explosion of sparks and dust heading mostly skyward totally blanking out my view of the sourounding area.. A spontaneous round of cheering, hooting and clapping broke out from the crowd hanging about the fire pit area. I had not even seen anyone there while carrying the stick and was really surprised by the response that simple act got. I gave them my best Karate bow and removed the beer bottle from between my clinched teeth, took a big swig and waved a small oh that was nothing gesture. That little incident earned me big rep points and I never thought a thing about it other than it seemed I was an inch or so shorter for a couple of days....LOL
> Almost every year since that act gets brought up along with several other feats I have done without thinking, seems like it means something to the crowd that hangs out there on the Island.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

Hadn't really though of it but having a German last name probably wasn't very popular that soon after WWII....I escaped that kind of thing growing up on an island somewhat.......however when I was in like K1 and first grade my cousin (same age) and I were bullyed badly by an older cousin (adopted) and another kid...both of them were 2 yrs older than us....really put a hurting on us.......both my cousins moved off island the next yr and I haven't seen either since.....probably a good thing because I have spent a lot of time with the other guy riding harleys and partying all over the southwest.....once in a while when the lubrication is right we get into it.....he exerts his senoirity and I exert my rage from so many yrs ago.....it never ends well for him.......the last time I remember.. he got me in a headlock and I couldn't get free......so I grabbed him behind the knees, picked him and bodyslammed him into the driveway with me following him down and landing on top with my right shoulder in his ribcage.....he didn't get up.....busted two of his ribs.....bad memories run deep...it would seem.... payback is a #####....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dumb chit I have done never involved stuff belonging to someone else, thank god. Most of it did my body some disservice but I always recovered with time. One occasion I remember quite well was at the Island. We take out a load of hardwood to cook the meat and have a little to burn at night. There was about a cord and a half that year and one big stick of green rock maple stood out as being really too large for transporting out on the fishing boat but you know how it is during party time. Well said stick got loaded at the wharf by 3-4 fellows handling it and dumped overboard at the island by several guys including me. It got waded ashore and rolled just above the high tide line. I sat there for 2 days while we partied and the rest of the wood got picked up and carried to the pile beside the fire. It was Saturday morning and Cindy met me on my way heading to my cooler to get another load of beer. Now Cindy was the most beautiful gal that ever graced the shores of our Island and always teamed up with me at the Roast, she thought of me as her protector , lol as if she needed protecting.. Well we were strolling along the beach on our way back to the fire pit when she exclaimed that someone should organize a group and get that last stick of wood up to the fire. Don`t know what overcame me but I handed her off the unopened beer, gripped my full one between my teeth,hunched down and up ended the stick, slid my shoulder down to about half way/balance point and then with much effort stood up in some fashion with that stick on my shoulder. It was more than 300' to the fire pit and every step I felt like my feet were sinking into the sand a couple more inches than normal. About halfway there I thought I might give out but mentally said no way, I carried it to the pile but just kept going the last 20 'making sure I did not speed up or give any sign of the stress I was going through. I dumped that stick on the already burning fire and when it hit there was a literal explosion of sparks and dust heading mostly skyward totally blanking out my view of the sourounding area.. A spontaneous round of cheering, hooting and clapping broke out from the crowd hanging about the fire pit area. I had not even seen anyone there while carrying the stick and was really surprised by the response that simple act got. I gave them my best Karate bow and removed the beer bottle from between my clinched teeth, took a big swig and waved a small oh that was nothing gesture. That little incident earned me big rep points and I never thought a thing about it other than it seemed I was an inch or so shorter for a couple of days....LOL
> Almost every year since that act gets brought up along with several other feats I have done without thinking, seems like it means something to the crowd that hangs out there on the Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a wonder you aren't just like me ! DOOF ! LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dumb chit I have done never involved stuff belonging to someone else, thank god. Most of it did my body some disservice but I always recovered with time. One occasion I remember quite well was at the Island. We take out a load of hardwood to cook the meat and have a little to burn at night. There was about a cord and a half that year and one big stick of green rock maple stood out as being really too large for transporting out on the fishing boat but you know how it is during party time. Well said stick got loaded at the wharf by 3-4 fellows handling it and dumped overboard at the island by several guys including me. It got waded ashore and rolled just above the high tide line. I sat there for 2 days while we partied and the rest of the wood got picked up and carried to the pile beside the fire. It was Saturday morning and Cindy met me on my way heading to my cooler to get another load of beer. Now Cindy was the most beautiful gal that ever graced the shores of our Island and always teamed up with me at the Roast, she thought of me as her protector , lol as if she needed protecting.. Well we were strolling along the beach on our way back to the fire pit when she exclaimed that someone should organize a group and get that last stick of wood up to the fire. Don`t know what overcame me but I handed her off the unopened beer, gripped my full one between my teeth,hunched down and up ended the stick, slid my shoulder down to about half way/balance point and then with much effort stood up in some fashion with that stick on my shoulder. It was more than 300' to the fire pit and every step I felt like my feet were sinking into the sand a couple more inches than normal. About halfway there I thought I might give out but mentally said no way, I carried it to the pile but just kept going the last 20 'making sure I did not speed up or give any sign of the stress I was going through. I dumped that stick on the already burning fire and when it hit there was a literal explosion of sparks and dust heading mostly skyward totally blanking out my view of the sourounding area.. A spontaneous round of cheering, hooting and clapping broke out from the crowd hanging about the fire pit area. I had not even seen anyone there while carrying the stick and was really surprised by the response that simple act got. I gave them my best Karate bow and removed the beer bottle from between my clinched teeth, took a big swig and waved a small oh that was nothing gesture. That little incident earned me big rep points and I never thought a thing about it other than it seemed I was an inch or so shorter for a couple of days....LOL
> Almost every year since that act gets brought up along with several other feats I have done without thinking, seems like it means something to the crowd that hangs out there on the Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Now you know why I go clear up there just for the Keith's.....damn good stuff!!!....course a beautiful lady to show off for helps!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hadn't really though of it but having a German last name probably wasn't very popular that soon after WWII....I escaped that kind of thing growing up on an island somewhat.......however when I was in like K1 and first grade my cousin (same age) and I were bullyed badly by an older cousin (adopted) and another kid...both of them were 2 yrs older than us....really put a hurting on us.......both my cousins moved off island the next yr and I haven't seen either since.....probably a good thing because I have spent a lot of time with the other guy riding harleys and partying all over the southwest.....once in a while when the lubrication is right we get into it.....he exerts his senoirity and I exert my rage from so many yrs ago.....it never ends well for him.......the last time I remember.. he got me in a headlock and I couldn't get free......so I grabbed him behind the knees, picked him and bodyslammed him into the driveway with me following him down and landing on top with my right shoulder in his ribcage.....he didn't get up.....busted two of his ribs.....bad memories run deep...it would seem.... payback is a #####....



Them pay backs can take years sometimes. LOL And dam its so much fun ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hadn't really though of it but having a German last name probably wasn't very popular that soon after WWII....I escaped that kind of thing growing up on an island somewhat.......however when I was in like K1 and first grade my cousin (same age) and I were bullyed badly by an older cousin (adopted) and another kid...both of them were 2 yrs older than us....really put a hurting on us.......both my cousins moved off island the next yr and I haven't seen either since.....probably a good thing because I have spent a lot of time with the other guy riding harleys and partying all over the southwest.....once in a while when the lubrication is right we get into it.....he exerts his senoirity and I exert my rage from so many yrs ago.....it never ends well for him.......the last time I remember.. he got me in a headlock and I couldn't get free......so I grabbed him behind the knees, picked him and bodyslammed him into the driveway with me following him down and landing on top with my right shoulder in his ribcage.....he didn't get up.....busted two of his ribs.....bad memories run deep...it would seem.... payback is a #####....



I hear you on the payback thing, having my last name back then was really hard. I took a lot of ridicule and some beatings for it. That all stopped with my laying out of the schools worst. I got challenged a couple times after that by jerks trying to build some rep. They all met the same fate but during after school hours, they were no contest in my books. Many times since school I have met up with guys that bullied me,all I see now is the fear in their eyes, if I ever made a move of aggression toward them they would literally chit their pants.
At times I feel bad for the hurting I put on those 3 guys, yes they got what they deserved, they bullied everyone in our school for too many years. If it had not been that 3 of them tackled me at once there would have been less carnage. The teachers, principle and the School board all took that into consideration when thinking about permanently expelling me from school. I got one week off to cool my heels and the Principle stood up for me since she was my next door neighbor, good friends with my family etc. I was allowed to go back to school, my dad was a little disappointed in me but deep down knew what I was going through and I proved over the years that I was not going down the wrong path, just a little blow up after so many years of torture.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Now you know why I go clear up there just for the Keith's.....damn good stuff!!!....course a beautiful lady to show off for helps!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,..you know it had a lot to do with that daum pride/showoff thing, she was the most beautiful woman ever to walk the Island, too bad I was already taken....LOL The Keiths was doing its thing on me also, had consumed more than my fair share bu then....LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Them pay backs can take years sometimes. LOL And dam its so much fun ! LOL



Yes they do.......but the bill is never quite paid in full....for some reason.....built up interest I guess.....I don't like it.....but I am unable to ever forget a wrong done to me....just the way I'm wired I guess.....not really vengeful ...just never forget....My father used to laugh at me for being that way......he used to call it ...me "tieing the can" on my enemys.....apparently they used to do that to and unfriendly hoss when he was a kid......tie tin cans to his tail and watch him go.....unable to ever outrun his tail.......always right behind him......ratteling and clanging....ever louder the faster he went.....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hear you on the payback thing, having my last name back then was really hard. I took a lot of ridicule and some beatings for it. That all stopped with my laying out of the schools worst. I got challenged a couple times after that by jerks trying to build some rep. They all met the same fate but during after school hours, they were no contest in my books. Many times since school I have met up with guys that bullied me,all I see now is the fear in their eyes, if I ever made a move of aggression toward them they would literally chit their pants.
> At times I feel bad for the hurting I put on those 3 guys, yes they got what they deserved, they bullied everyone in our school for too many years. If it had not been that 3 of them tackled me at once there would have been less carnage. The teachers, principle and the School board all took that into consideration when thinking about permanently expelling me from school. I got one week off to cool my heels and the Principle stood up for me since she was my next door neighbor, good friends with my family etc. I was allowed to go back to school, my dad was a little disappointed in me but deep down knew what I was going through and I proved over the years that I was not going down the wrong path, just a little blow up after so many years of torture.



No matter what he said in words...you well know, at some level, he was deep down proud of you for standing your ground.......all part of growing up....funny how things turn out....those that were once feared...often end up driving a minivan full of nose pickers and are browbeat constantly by their wives... while I third gear 'em on the panhead.....,their own living hell...LOL!!!


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Yes they do.......but the bill is never quite paid in full....for some reason.....built up interest I guess.....I don't like it.....but I am unable to ever forget a wrong done to me....just the way I'm wired I guess.....not really vengeful ...just never forget....My father used to laugh at me for being that way......he used to call it ...me "tieing the can" on my enemys.....apparently they used to do that to and unfriendly hoss when he was a kid......tie tin cans to his tail and watch him go.....unable to ever outrun his tail.......always right behind him......ratteling and clanging....ever louder the faster he went.....



So, about that stolen metal. opcorn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No matter what he said in words...you well know, at some level, he was deep down proud of you for standing your ground.......all part of growing up....funny how things turn out....those that were once feared...often end up driving a minivan full of nose pickers and are browbeat constantly by their wives... while I third gear 'em on the panhead.....,their own living hell...LOL!!!



I think we all know that bullies are in some way very insecure about themselves and have a need to gang up on individuals trying to make their lives a worse living hell than what they are going through. I was brought up working,making me feel worthwhile doing a grown mans work by the time I was 10-12 years old, never felt the need to be a bully or to show off that I was tough. Just come work with me for a day back then and those bullies would not have any extra energy to waste on bullying. Pulling and baiting 50 lobster traps before heading off to school each morning during lobster season, working the woods every weekend and most of my summer off school, making hay and storing 2500 bales away each summer, all handled by hand , blocking up and splitting 40+ cords of hardwood each year for us and my grandparents, hauling that wood out with the horse on a sleigh in the winter. Yeah, I did a bit of work at an early age.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> So, about that stolen metal. opcorn:



Was talkin about that last night.....seems a young man that used to work for me is a friend of the thief.......Rob has been the recipient of my displeasure twice...on the job...not physical....though he did not know that...I 'splained to Rob that the best thing for the thief to do is come talk to me.....not let the interest grow.....repairs can be made....but not after a certain point.....all it will take is happenstance to put us both in the same place at the same time......:angry2::msp_cursing:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Was talkin about that last night.....seems a young man that used to work for me is a friend of the thief.......Rob has been the recipient of my displeasure twice...on the job...not physical....though he did not know that...I 'splained to Rob that the best thing for the thief to do is come talk to me.....not let the interest grow.....repairs can be made....but not after a certain point.....all it will take is happenstance to put us both in the same place at the same time......:angry2::msp_cursing:



Oh my god,..just a "thief" and me!!!!:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh my god,..just a "thief" and me!!!!:msp_scared::msp_scared:



Yeah.... probably not go well for him.....better to "Man Up" and get it over with now while I'm young and forgiving.....not old, hard and calloused...like I am sure to become...LOL!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah.... probably not go well for him.....better to "Man Up" and get it over with now while I'm young and forgiving.....not old, hard and calloused...like I am sure to become...LOL!



Yeah,...I really pity him when you get a few more years on you and give up the easy physical retribution thing and turn to the 12 ga as a tool of retribution....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,...I really pity him when you get a few more years on you and give up the easy physical retribution thing and turn to the 12 ga as a tool of retribution....LOL



An accord can stihl be reached if he takes the same initiative he took stihling......if he comes to me on his own.......he knows I know.......he has the can right on him and he knows it.......if I have to go to him it will be on my schedule.....different end deal.

No matter what Obama pushes through I'll stihl have my "tirty round clips"....in several calibers....and the pointy things to put them in....in before the lock... as they say.


Or maybe the 12ga........loaded with OO rocksalt.......LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been fairly lucky with thieves overall, only ever caught two in the act one night. My truck had been hit over and over for a month or so. Two Batteries went missing and the interior got cleaned out completely. Tools, hunting bow and arrow quiver, knives and all the paperwork etc gone. I got me one of those silent alarms and installed it in the truck. It went off about a week late one night, well actually around 2:30 am one foggy morning. I grabbed my Saint Marys leaning in the corner and silently slipped out onto the deck one story above the truck engine bonnet. Just in time to see two figures under the raised hood struggling with the battery hold down strap. I heard one of them say, the co-k sucker welded the nut on, the other replied f-in bastard, should kink im in the balls and that is when I dropped down off the top of the deck rails both feet on the engine bonnet, it slammed down with some force.One guy , a little skinny fu-ker slipped out and wanted to fight, guess he was on drugs as he did not see the bat til it struck him in the bread basket, took the wind outa his sails. But he tried running away til he hit the 6' high board fence, he tried to climb that but a few wacks across the shoulders dropped him to the ground, two cracks on the knees prevented him from running off for a bit. Just then big buddy came out from under the bent up hood, he made a rush at me and he never saw the bat til it took him just below his left ear right on the neck, dropped to the ground moaning but not going far for a while. My girlfriend had called the police and they arrived just in time to catch the skinny prick trying to cross the street, a second car pulled into the drive and without hesitation handcuffed me. Luckily I had just enough time to toss the bat over the fence.They took my story and arrested the two culprits , let me go and got a call from the investigating officers the next day. They wanted to know if I wanted to press charges, I said yes I do. They cautioned me then and said that the two thieves would press assault and battery charges on me and with my record it might go against me in court.
I had only told the police that I had jumped on the engine bonnet of my truck, nothing about the bat . The two thieves couldn`t recall much of what had happened, guess they were stunned a bit from the bonnet hitting their heads. The police figured it would be best if I just moved out of the area in case of retribution from the thieves and their friends. I told the cops I would handle that sort of thing my way. they nodded and said that could cause a street war and I better be ready to do some time. I didn`t move from there for more than a year and only then because I was getting married. Never had another thing touched either....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> An accord can stihl be reached if he takes the same initiative he took stihling......if he comes to me on his own.......he knows I know.......he has the can right on him and he knows it.......if I have to go to him it will be on my schedule.....different end deal.
> 
> No matter what Obama pushes through I'll stihl have my "tirty round clips"....in several calibers....and the pointy things to put them in....in before the lock... as they say.
> 
> 
> Or maybe the 12ga........loaded with OO rocksalt.......LOL!!



Yep,..enough said. We both know where we stand on thievery and will take the appropriate corrective means when the time comes. Enough of this reminiscent thing, time to get onto chainsaw related stuff. Got a couple more to get running and out of the shop, just fuel and spark related stuff.


----------



## tbone75

2 saws just got here? he said 3 last night. LOL 036 and his 350 Husky I gave him.It don't look good,got crap all over it !
Guess I will get off my arse and do something. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 2 saws just got here? he said 3 last night. LOL 036 and his 350 Husky I gave him.It don't look good,got crap all over it !
> Guess I will get off my arse and do something. LOL



Go watch some GOOD football with the OL,,be nice for her to see GOOD teams playing


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Robin !!

look out !!

i think i see a squall line coming ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..enough said. We both know where we stand on thievery and will take the appropriate corrective means when the time comes. Enough of this reminiscent thing, time to get onto chainsaw related stuff. Got a couple more to get running and out of the shop, just fuel and spark related stuff.




Yeah 10-4.....I been ripped off 4 times in my life......1 ....I never found out anything....3... I knew within 5 days who did the deed....exactly 100% sure...no doubts...2 of those three are closed cases....only one open file......LOL!!

I've been collecting bits and pieces for a couple ground up saw builds but have been to busy with work to have time to do anything on them.....got some sad news yesterday....this guy I know has been diagnosed with an inoperable brain tumor...they give him 3 months...probably 19-20 yrs ago him and I were sitting in a bar talking....the conversation turned to saws.....I mentioned I liked Jonsereds and that the saw I always wanted but couldn't afford was a 621....really? he laughed....I got two that don't run I'll give ya!! Like most conversations that happen late at night in a bar..I didn't think much more of it, but a couple days later he shows up at my shop (old shop) and hands me two pretty beat up 621s. I looked them over and it looked like what was beat on one was OK on the other.....could probably make one out of the two........but I didn't...I parked them under my work bench for 10 yrs or so........moved out of the old shop brought them along to the new shop......put them under the new bench for another 5 yrs or so. When the economy went south I had a lot of time on my hands......one day I noticed these two balls of oil soaked dust under the bench...dragged them out and blew the dust off with compressed air......found pretty much what I knew before...one was busted up but pretty mint the other was worn out but had the parts needed to resurect the other. The mint one had a blown cyl base gasket which is what put it out of commision then it got run over beaking the trigger handle an top cover an top handle mount. In about four hrs I had a perfect running 621..which started my CAD.....then I found this site...the rest is history.. Stihl like to run that 621.....So this is all Toms fault.....LOL!! Be sad to see him go......always a laugh...always the punchline to a joke just as he turns to walk out the door...that kind of guy...Thanks Tom.....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hey Robin !!
> 
> look out !!
> 
> i think i see a squall line coming ! LOL



Yeah......it looks like it's dissapating quickly as it gets closer....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Go watch some GOOD football with the OL,,be nice for her to see GOOD teams playing



Ron.......You know I don't watch footieball. LOL

Besides the OL sayed we don't get the game today,I guess ? Can't find it on the boob tube?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah......it looks like it's dissapating quickly as it gets closer....



I hope you dont have the Cap'n as pilot today,,he will probly sail right into it !


----------



## tbone75

Back says its not ready yet. LOL


----------



## tbone75

She found the Ravens on. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> She found the Ravens on. LOL



Gonna be different for her watching REAL teams play 
you can tell her i said that too


----------



## roncoinc

Sparky !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Gonna be different for her watching REAL teams play
> you can tell her i said that too



She don't even know what shes watching ! 49ers and Falcons ! LOL

And she said to tell you to f..koff ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Yes she was smiling !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> She don't even know what shes watching ! 49ers and Falcons ! LOL
> 
> And she said to tell you to f..koff ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Yes she was smiling !



tell her i smiled back


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> tell her i smiled back



LMAO !! I don't know if I should bring her up there with me? You two may get into it ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> LMAO !! I don't know if I should bring her up there with me? You two may get into it ! LOL



I dont think so,,i dont wanna get beat up !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dont think so,,i dont wanna get beat up !



She will just tease you right back ! LOL And drink that crappy yegy chit too ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Gonna try doing something again? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Gonna try doing something again? LOL



I'm already doing something.
ate six shrimp fried in bacon fat and garlic.
had some cheese and crackers with pepperonie.
on my third Hieniken.
comfy in my chair watchin FOOTBAALLL !!!!!!!!!!!

get on to more food and beer later.
maybe even a shot of YAGI ! 
hope i dont run into one of Robins squalls later


----------



## Cantdog

Been cleaning the cookstove and chimney......no squalls here....clouds going away...of toward Jerry and Dan.....supposed to go subzero tonight...was 45 this afternoon....be a good night for black ice.....off to see Hoss next....he needs to be shut in tonight....gotta get the chores done before the BIG Game......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah 10-4.....I been ripped off 4 times in my life......1 ....I never found out anything....3... I knew within 5 days who did the deed....exactly 100% sure...no doubts...2 of those three are closed cases....only one open file......LOL!!
> 
> I've been collecting bits and pieces for a couple ground up saw builds but have been to busy with work to have time to do anything on them.....got some sad news yesterday....this guy I know has been diagnosed with an inoperable brain tumor...they give him 3 months...probably 19-20 yrs ago him and I were sitting in a bar talking....the conversation turned to saws.....I mentioned I liked Jonsereds and that the saw I always wanted but couldn't afford was a 621....really? he laughed....I got two that don't run I'll give ya!! Like most conversations that happen late at night in a bar..I didn't think much more of it, but a couple days later he shows up at my shop (old shop) and hands me two pretty beat up 621s. I looked them over and it looked like what was beat on one was OK on the other.....could probably make one out of the two........but I didn't...I parked them under my work bench for 10 yrs or so........moved out of the old shop brought them along to the new shop......put them under the new bench for another 5 yrs or so. When the economy went south I had a lot of time on my hands......one day I noticed these two balls of oil soaked dust under the bench...dragged them out and blew the dust off with compressed air......found pretty much what I knew before...one was busted up but pretty mint the other was worn out but had the parts needed to resurect the other. The mint one had a blown cyl base gasket which is what put it out of commision then it got run over beaking the trigger handle an top cover an top handle mount. In about four hrs I had a perfect running 621..which started my CAD.....then I found this site...the rest is history.. Stihl like to run that 621.....So this is all Toms fault.....LOL!! Be sad to see him go......always a laugh...always the punchline to a joke just as he turns to walk out the door...that kind of guy...Thanks Tom.....



I just lost a very good lifelong friend named Tom also. He went way before his time and I know how it feels to lose those we have had many good times with. Sorry to hear that news.


----------



## AU_K2500

Any body got a coil for a 306A?


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Any body got a coil for a 306A?



Now that there is some right funny chit :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Now that there is some right funny chit :hmm3grin2orange:



Never mind. Its points. I'll try cleaning and setting them first.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Now that there is some right funny chit :hmm3grin2orange:



Meen azz ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Meen azz ! :msp_w00t:



Sorta left himself open though ........


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Sorta left himself open though ........



Yep sure did ! :msp_rolleyes:


:hmm3grin2orange:


I just wanted to pick on Auntie Dan ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Yep sure did ! :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to pick on Auntie Dan ! :msp_w00t:



I don't get it.....I was just asking about a coil.


----------



## dancan

I didn't think I wuz bein' meen .
The intent was to interject some light hearted humor at the fact that ....................Yup , I'm guilty LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I didn't think I wuz bein' meen .
> The intent was to interject some light hearted humor at the fact that ....................Yup , I'm guilty LOL



Damnit.






Now I remember.........mean azz.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was running the RA at WOT on the bench today setting up the HL carb when it sucked a nylon rag into the chain and wound up around the clutch and drive rim. It stopped the saw dead in its tracks. I can`t get the chain or bar off now, what to do, what to do....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was running the RA at WOT on the bench today setting up the HL carb when it sucked a nylon rag into the chain and wound up around the clutch and drive rim. It stopped the saw dead in its tracks. I can`t get the chain or bar off now, what to do, what to do....LOL



Oops ! Sharp knife?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Oops ! Sharp knife?



Along with porting tools, soldering iron and flame thrower?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very good suggestions but can`t get at any of it from underneath and can`t get the cover off either, wound up tighter than a winch cable...LOL
Thinking of burning it out but that might ruin the paint or catch the oily sawdust on fire also.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Along with porting tools, soldering iron and flame thrower?



How you doing uncle Rob?


----------



## sefh3

Jerry can you get a pick or screwdriver and loosen it up any?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Jerry can you get a pick or screwdriver and loosen it up any?



May take a couple of months, the rag was at least 12X16" and I can`t see much of it at all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> May take a couple of months, the rag was at least 12X16" and I can`t see much of it at all.



Oh CHIT !:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Oh CHIT !:msp_scared:



Yep, it wound up between the chain and the drive sprocket, I can see the .404 chain quite clearly looking in from underneath but just the edges of that rag.....:angry2:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> How you doing uncle Rob?



Try shoe shining with a small cable. 

I'm doing well. I just can't DO anything. Walk, stand, sit, or lie down. 

LOL. Burp and Phart maybe. 

It is just wait!!!!!

Not very good at it. 

Hel. You guys and your antics are the best thing. 

I guess I could read the whole thread !!!!!!!!!!!

Can't concentrate on a regular book ........

Bye.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Try shoe shining with a small cable.
> 
> I'm doing well. I just can't DO anything. Walk, stand, sit, or lie down.
> 
> LOL. Burp and Phart maybe.
> 
> It is just wait!!!!!
> 
> Not very good at it.
> 
> Hel. You guys and your antics are the best thing.
> 
> I guess I could read the whole thread !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can't concentrate on a regular book ........
> 
> Bye.....



Dang it,...I thought were getting a bit better, did I read where you got some type of injection?


----------



## RandyMac

Leave it Jerry, in a few years it will rot off.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dang it,...I thought were getting a bit better, did I read where you got some type of injection?



It's better. It just isn't good yet. Lol

I got a spinal that got me off the painkillers. But not much use to anyone. 

When I walk it looks like I should be saying "Yes Master!" hunched over and dragging my foot. LOL

Thanks for asking Ol Buddy. 

How's the houses coming?


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Leave it Jerry, in a few years it will rot off.



It would if it was cotton or other natural fiber but its nylon, won`t ever rot. I have other RA`s to run and play with but I will get that rag out if its the last thing I do...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> It's better. It just isn't good yet. Lol
> 
> I got a spinal that got me off the painkillers. But not much use to anyone.
> 
> When I walk it looks like I should be saying "Yes Master!" hunched over and dragging my foot. LOL
> 
> Thanks for asking Ol Buddy.
> 
> How's the houses coming?



Well I thought you were about ready to go back to work. Not Good at all.

Sorry to hear you are still laid up, I went through that once and its no picnic.
Really enjoyed those eMails you sent me, don`t check in there as often as I am on here...LOL

The houses are underway, one up roof tight and the siding going on, the other is about to start framing. I will be moving my stuff over there in a week or so to start the interior finishes.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Never mind. Its points. I'll try cleaning and setting them first.



No spark !! ??

gee,,,,, go figure !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> No spark !! ??
> 
> gee,,,,, go figure !!



You know we call him NSM.


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron,who won? Or it stihl on?


----------



## tbone75

Hey ! I did work on saws today ! Thought it was a 036,but its a 038 Mag. Carb has white chit in it ! May need to find one for it?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I thought you were about ready to go back to work. Not Good at all.
> 
> Sorry to hear you are still laid up, I went through that once and its no picnic.
> Really enjoyed those eMails you sent me, don`t check in there as often as I am on here...LOL
> 
> The houses are underway, one up roof tight and the siding going on, the other is about to start framing. I will be moving my stuff over there in a week or so to start the interior finishes.



Yes I do enjoy those emails. If we posted some if that in an open forum most wouldn't believe it. 

Hel. If they saw it with their own eyes they wouldn't believe it. LOL

Glad you are getting the houses closed.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hey Ron,who won? Or it stihl on?




Ron doan wanna talk about it.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hey ! I did work on saws today ! Thought it was a 036,but its a 038 Mag. Carb has white chit in it ! May need to find one for it?



How many of them 038`s you got? Ever put that P&C set on your other one?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> How many of them 038`s you got? Ever put that P&C set on your other one?



I only have one,I put the P&C you sent on it. It needs a carb kit,I have here. Just haven't put it in there yet? LOL

This one is one My Nephew brought over for me to fix for a friend of his.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ron doan wanna talk about it.......



I got a short attention span,,on to something else now


----------



## roncoinc

Trying to get pix of the 49sp parts for John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to call time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to call time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jerry.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Robin, enjoy the warm weather. Looks like colder each day.


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
And zzzZZZlakerzzz !


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers ! Auntie Dan got the jump on everyone this morning. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Yep I been doing the part of my job I hate this morning.....mid month customer billing.....I like it when it's over and I have the bills to hand people!! But hate book work..
Knew if I got on here probably wouldn't get done this AM...LOL!!! Back to "This old House" this morning.....10 above this morning...but going colder all week....


----------



## roncoinc

I do all my paperwork first thing in the morning ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I do all my paperwork first thing in the morning ..



Took care of the paper work an hour ago. LOL

Now to get to them saws that have piled up ! Plus one Husky whacker. YUK !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep I been doing the part of my job I hate this morning.....mid month customer billing.....I like it when it's over and I have the bills to hand people!! But hate book work..
> Knew if I got on here probably wouldn't get done this AM...LOL!!! Back to "This old House" this morning.....10 above this morning...but going colder all week....



The real cold starts tonight here,down in the single digits ! I will find out just how good the new stove is !


----------



## Cantdog

For reason I get he impression we're not talking the same type of "paper work"..........I also expect that though most of my customers are not really happy with the paper I hand them, they would be a lot less happy Stihl, were I to hand them some of you guys "Papers".......


----------



## tbone75

You guys ever see a cat chase its tail? This midget cat here does all the time ! Worse than any dog I ever seen ! LOL Jumps in the air flying around in circles . Laugh my azz off at the dumb thing !


----------



## roncoinc

John,,guy said he would take $60 for box of 49sp parts.
told him to take pix.
would trade for steal farts.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> For reason I get he impression we're not talking the same type of "paper work"..........I also expect that though most of my customers are not really happy with the paper I hand them, they would be a lot less happy Stihl, were I to hand them some of you guys "Papers".......



They may want to use your paper for the same thing ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> John,,guy said he would take $60 for box of 49sp parts.
> told him to take pix.
> would trade for steal farts.



Heres what he has up now.


All other chainsaws items in Brawler's Chainsaw Corner store on eBay!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,guy said he would take $60 for box of 49sp parts.
> told him to take pix.
> would trade for steal farts.



Sounds fine to me.Wonder what kind of steel parts he wants?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Heres what he has up now.
> 
> 
> All other chainsaws items in Brawler's Chainsaw Corner store on eBay!



Don't see any 49sp parts? But I see that K750 muffler I need ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl MS200T 14" Bar Very Low Hours Super Clean MS 200T 200 T 020T 020 192 | eBay


He got $800 for this saw,good salesman .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't see any 49sp parts? But I see that K750 muffler I need ! LOL



I think he needs some parts for an 044 ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Stihl MS200T 14" Bar Very Low Hours Super Clean MS 200T 200 T 020T 020 192 | eBay
> 
> 
> He got $800 for this saw,good salesman .



Better send him all the saws I want to sell !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Better send him all the saws I want to sell !!



He's gonna sell some for me


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think he needs some parts for an 044 ?



I will have some about the end of the week. Got a box full coming. LOL 044 & 046 stuff.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He's gonna sell some for me



Great ! Should make you some money !

I should send him this MS290 I have,looks almost new. LOL And the MS180 that looks new.


----------



## tbone75

Tell him I want that K750 muffler too !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Great ! Should make you some money !
> 
> I should send him this MS290 I have,looks almost new. LOL And the MS180 that looks new.



Will put you in touch with him sometime after i hear back from him again.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Will put you in touch with him sometime after i hear back from him again.



Thanks Ron !


----------



## tbone75

Time ! Got to get something done today ! Been slacking way to much !


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Back to HEL.....err I mean Texas today. 

Had a great trip. Very nice. Got to see everybody we wanted to see. I got a chainsaw that means a great deal. Had a very relaxing time, no big events, just laid back time with family. 

Will clean points on this poulan when I get home. Hope that fixes the problem. If not, i don't think this saw is gonna run for a while.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Back to HEL.....err I mean Texas today.
> 
> Had a great trip. Very nice. Got to see everybody we wanted to see. I got a chainsaw that means a great deal. Had a very relaxing time, no big events, just laid back time with family.
> 
> Will clean points on this poulan when I get home. Hope that fixes the problem. If not, i don't think this saw is gonna run for a while.



When you get to working on that saw be very carefull of the clutch cover,it can be put on wrong and crack.
look closely hoe it fits near the top.

need better pix too to make sure what it is.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> When you get to working on that saw be very carefull of the clutch cover,it can be put on wrong and crack.
> look closely hoe it fits near the top.
> 
> need better pix too to make sure what it is.



Will get better pics at home. 

Pretty sure its the 306A. 

Its getting the royal treatment. Repainted and new decals.


----------



## tbone75

Break time ! Got 2 saws packed up and ready to mail. LOL
Put the 350 Husky back together,ready to tune in.
The carb for the 038 is soaking in NAPA carb cleaner,hope it works?
Bought another J-Red 49SP, I think? LOL Pit Bull gonna give me hell for buying it,I bet? LOL 76.00 , needs a recoil is suppose to be all? Least this way I can see where everything goes ! LOL
Seems Scott was right,I get one I need 2 or 3 more for parts ! LOL
But the Pit Bull will be happy with the left overs ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Early lunch today ! Spam and cheese !


----------



## tbone75

Jonsered Chainsaw Semi Pro 18 in Bar Runs Great Needs Recoil | eBay


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Break time ! Got 2 saws packed up and ready to mail. LOL
> Put the 350 Husky back together,ready to tune in.
> The carb for the 038 is soaking in NAPA carb cleaner,hope it works?
> Bought another J-Red 49SP, I think? LOL Pit Bull gonna give me hell for buying it,I bet? LOL 76.00 , needs a recoil is suppose to be all? Least this way I can see where everything goes ! LOL
> Seems Scott was right,I get one I need 2 or 3 more for parts ! LOL
> But the Pit Bull will be happy with the left overs ! LOL



Somebody feels good today.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Somebody feels good today.



Much better than I have been ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## sefh3

Afternoon everyone. 
Dealing with some lake effect snow today. Already have about an inch already and stihl snowing.

I told ya so John,
Get one and need 3 more to fix it. I know how that goes.


----------



## sefh3

Ron that doesn't surprise me on that price. 
Stihl quit making that saw and all the tree climbers love the 200T.
Stihl should have listened to their customers and left well enough alone.
I think the EPA was on them about the 200t. The 201 doesn't sell like the 
200T did.


----------



## tbone75

Break time again ! Been rearranging boxes,trying to make room for the new stuff coming in? There is just no room for it ! :msp_scared:

I may have to move stuff to the big garage ! Hate to do that,can't keep a good eye on it !

Nephew is looking for a camper for me,he has a buddy that guts them for storage too. LOL

Having no room hasn't slowed me down much? :msp_confused:

Think I need a flunky to scrub parts ! 

Just got a Poolin dropped off,won't oil,needs the oil pump and spring thingy, may have it?

The Husky whacker only has 120 compression,nothing scored,just a ring maybe?


----------



## tbone75

Been snowing a little all day here too. Only have 1/2" maybe.

Nephew is on his way to pick up his saw,guess I better get the chain sharpened ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Geez , I'm glad someone woke up today but what happened , zzzzZZZZzzzz time ?
I come home to find this on the bottom of the page :mad2:


----------



## tbone75

Been here all day ! Where ya been ? 

Oops , you had to go do the W thing at your J thing ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Early lunch today ! Spam and cheese !



Mmmmm , Soylent Pink ....................................Blech !!!!

Yup , work , work , work and then go to psycho therapy .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Work, work work, then the day is over too fast.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Jonsered Chainsaw Semi Pro 18 in Bar Runs Great Needs Recoil | eBay



I saw that one......Looked like swap meet junk to me...put together from a pile of parts.......to look almost like a saw.....you notice the top covers faded different from the cases??? No matter you need parts and it's a parts saw...or who knows could be a diamond in the ruff........may have a perfect P&C....don't count on it...I picked up 2 once that were missing all kinds of parts...ugly saws...dirty..junk.....but both blew over 180 psi.....the saws were junk but both P&C sets are on perfect runing saws today. Don't go nutz buying these.....you won't be able to stop..besides I'll send you what you need for free.....LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

AH,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, what a nice day,,didnt even go outside 

took the oh34 super apart Jeff is foing to sell for me an ran the parts thru the dishwasher,,nice and clean now.

he sez i should get $300+ for it ??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I saw that one......Looked like swap meet junk to me...put together from a pile of parts.......to look almost like a saw.....you notice the top covers faded different from the cases??? No matter you need parts and it's a parts saw...or who knows could be a diamond in the ruff........may have a perfect P&C....don't count on it...I picked up 2 once that were missing all kinds of parts...ugly saws...dirty..junk.....but both blew over 180 psi.....the saws were junk but both P&C sets are on perfect runing saws today. Don't go nutz buying these.....you won't be able to stop..besides I'll send you what you need for free.....LOL!!!



The guy has emailed me twice wanting it back. LOL Hes upset it didn't bring more. LOL Told him I would check it out and send it back if I don't like it. But likely I will like it. LOL Not planing on using the crankcase off it. But won't know for sure till it gets here? Least this way I can see how to put it together and have most of the stuff I need. And you can have everything that is left ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> AH,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, what a nice day,,didnt even go outside
> 
> took the oh34 super apart Jeff is foing to sell for me an ran the parts thru the dishwasher,,nice and clean now.
> 
> he sez i should get $300+ for it ??



Any word on the 49SP parts? Maybe I will build 2 ? LOL One for show and one to play with.


----------



## dancan

It's a good thing the dog ran outside to go dewater , hooked and yanked the extension going to the magnetic blockheater that I just installed on the little 'Bota and that I have a cat therefore I have kitty litter and the ground is frozen but it still sucks that most of my tools are at the shop but at least I had a bicycle pump hose that I could use to temporarily patch up the 'Bota .


----------



## tbone75

Its down right cold out there right now! 17 and stihl dropping !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I saw that one......Looked like swap meet junk to me...put together from a pile of parts.......to look almost like a saw.....you notice the top covers faded different from the cases??? No matter you need parts and it's a parts saw...or who knows could be a diamond in the ruff........may have a perfect P&C....don't count on it...I picked up 2 once that were missing all kinds of parts...ugly saws...dirty..junk.....but both blew over 180 psi.....the saws were junk but both P&C sets are on perfect runing saws today. Don't go nutz buying these.....you won't be able to stop..besides I'll send you what you need for free.....LOL!!!



Guess John never read your sig ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It's a good thing the dog ran outside to go dewater , hooked and yanked the extension going to the magnetic blockheater that I just installed on the little 'Bota and that I have a cat therefore I have kitty litter and the ground is frozen but it still sucks that most of my tools are at the shop but at least I had a bicycle pump hose that I could use to temporarily patch up the 'Bota .



Now ,Dan ,I knows youse Acadian but that post makes no sense to me at all, care to elaborate some on that??


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The guy has emailed me twice wanting it back. LOL Hes upset it didn't bring more. LOL Told him I would check it out and send it back if I don't like it. But likely I will like it. LOL Not planing on using the crankcase off it. But won't know for sure till it gets here? Least this way I can see how to put it together and have most of the stuff I need. And you can have everything that is left ! LOL



What an idiot......if he felt so attached to it he should have kept it or put a reserve on it.....He got more than it was worth anyway..hell I bought one off ebay that was near mint...new 18" husky bar and new Oregon full chisel.....$99.00 BIN + $15.00 shipping...$114.00 in my hands....have had it 3-4 yrs... use it all the time..never turned a wrench on it. Only $38.00 more than he got for that.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Guess John never read your sig ?



Hard to miss ! I don't want to take all his parts plus I want to see where chit goes ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Exactly what I said but when I went to put the block heater back on the pan I found diesel dripping underneath , one of the injector hoses sprung a leak so I cannibalized the air hose from a manual air pump and had to use visegrips to bleed the injectors .
The frozen ground was nice because the kitty litter sopped up the little bit of dripping and all I had to do was sweep it up .


----------



## dancan

Robin , get someone to Ebayzz some of you J'Red parts , send John the link , tell him it's a good deal .............$$$$$$$


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Exactly what I said but when I went to put the block heater back on the pan I found diesel dripping underneath , one of the injector hoses sprung a leak so I cannibalized the air hose from a manual air pump and had to use visegrips to bleed the injectors .
> The frozen ground was nice because the kitty litter sopped up the little bit of dripping and all I had to do was sweep it up .



Now we get it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Robin , get someone to Ebayzz some of you J'Red parts , send John the link , tell him it's a good deal .............$$$$$$$



What a MEEN AZZ !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Now we get it ! LOL



Not ALL of us !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Exactly what I said but when I went to put the block heater back on the pan I found diesel dripping underneath , one of the injector hoses sprung a leak so I cannibalized the air hose from a manual air pump and had to use visegrips to bleed the injectors .
> The frozen ground was nice because the kitty litter sopped up the little bit of dripping and all I had to do was sweep it up .



That clears it up a little bit better, may have to elaborate a bit more for Ron, he is Quebecois.....LOL


----------



## dancan

OK , what I really meant to say is that the diesel cost me money .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> OK , what I really meant to say is that the diesel cost me money .



Yep ............ tight azz,bet you do use both sides of the TP ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Sears catalogue John , all kinds of paper and it's free .


----------



## tbone75

Ron or anyone happen to have a oil pump for a Poolin 2150 ? LOL I know its a POS,but the guy likes it? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yep ............ tight azz,bet you do use both sides of the TP ! LOL



Lot of "paper talk" here today......I traded my paper for hers this afternoon....now I can give the bill collectors some paper too.....everybody likes paper.....can't keep none around!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Lot of "paper talk" here today......I traded my paper for hers this afternoon....now I can give the bill collectors some paper too.....everybody likes paper.....can't keep none around!!



What comes around,goes around, just a vicious cycle,....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron or anyone happen to have a oil pump for a Poolin 2150 ? LOL I know its a POS,but the guy likes it? LOL



I got 3 or 4 or 6 of them under the shop,,zero out and snowing..
may take a bit


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron or anyone happen to have a oil pump for a Poolin 2150 ? LOL I know its a POS,but the guy likes it? LOL



:fart::fart:


----------



## dancan

I was talking to the guys brother that I had given the 266 to , he was telling me about how they were cutting up some wood last week and over the weekend , how good the saw cut Friday morning but how hard the wood was on Sunday , real slow going and smoke from the clutch cover , must be some real hard wood .
Since I know it was all spruce , fir and pine


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> What comes around,goes around, just a vicious cycle,....LOL



I got direct deposit and direct bill pay,never see any of it.
dont see it comin in,dont see it goin out..
caint miss it if i dont know i gots it


----------



## dancan

Oh wait , no warranty on a free saw and it is a Huuqvarna


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I was talking to the guys brother that I had given the 266 to , he was telling me about how they were cutting up some wood last week and over the weekend , how good the saw cut Friday morning but how hard the wood was on Sunday , real slow going and smoke from the clutch cover , must be some real hard wood .
> Since I know it was all spruce , fir and pine



Smatter with you??? Didn't you give him a file to go with the free saw?????


----------



## dancan

He told me he had all that stuff , his brother told me it was all the wrong size so they went and got bigger files , it made it better till they got to the hard wood .


----------



## dancan

Daum , none of the meds I gots now or had says they're approved for use with alcowater 
Oh well .........


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
Had a dentist apt tonight. Man I hate going there. Strong healthy teeth and everything is AOK but now my mouth is killing me.


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Daum , none of the meds I gots now or had says they're approved for use with alcowater
> Oh well .........



Maybe I should have some of that alcowater and your posts earlier would have made sense.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Evening all,
> Had a dentist apt tonight. Man I hate going there. Strong healthy teeth and everything is AOK but now my mouth is killing me.



You got yer own teefs !! 

not store botten ones ??

and yur from mich !! ??


----------



## tbone75

Where did the Pit Bull go? may have found something he needed,I think? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You got yer own teefs !!
> 
> not store botten ones ??
> 
> and yur from mich !! ??



I gots 3/4 of mine ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!

to end a good stihl FREE day !! 

wood stove FULL for the zero temps coming tonite.

nites like this i thank my husky's for keeping me warm and always running trouble free.
unlike the squeels i cant even sell cause they wont start when somebody shows up to buy them !! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got 3 or 4 or 6 of them under the shop,,zero out and snowing..
> may take a bit



I have 3 pumps here,but every one of them have a bad spot on the little plastic worm gear. Wonder if I can just buy that little gear? I will have a look around.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!
> 
> to end a good stihl FREE day !!
> 
> wood stove FULL for the zero temps coming tonite.
> 
> nites like this i thank my husky's for keeping me warm and always running trouble free.
> unlike the squeels i cant even sell cause they wont start when somebody shows up to buy them !! :msp_angry:



Nite ya Ol Phart ! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> You got yer own teefs !!
> 
> not store botten ones ??
> 
> and yur from mich !! ??



Yes sir, I stihl have alls my teff
Theys be a bit sore but stihl strong.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I have 3 pumps here,but every one of them have a bad spot on the little plastic worm gear. Wonder if I can just buy that little gear? I will have a look around.



Do you know what craftsman saw is the same? I have a few of those laying around.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!
> 
> to end a good stihl FREE day !!
> 
> wood stove FULL for the zero temps coming tonite.
> 
> nites like this i thank my husky's for keeping me warm and always running trouble free.
> unlike the squeels i cant even sell cause they wont start when somebody shows up to buy them !! :msp_angry:



I thought you washed an 034 today?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Where did the Pit Bull go? may have found something he needed,I think? LOL



Indeed you did John.....Thanks!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I thought you washed an 034 today?



Said he ran it through the dish washer ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Said he ran it through the dish washer ? :msp_rolleyes:



That'll make 'em hard to start sometimes..........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That'll make 'em hard to start sometimes..........



And he wondered why his wouldn't start ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron,...the Flying Stihlenda!!!...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,...the Flying Stihlenda!!!...LOL



He is going to like that Jerry ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He is going to like that Jerry ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yep,..guess he likes tossing them around...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..guess he likes tossing them around...LOL



Yeah ol' Ron's a regular "name dropper"!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well thanks to all the help/ideas I got from you guys last night I got the rag out of the chain and clutch area of that big old RA. Man was that thing ever wound in there tight. Kinda shredded it up some but its out and the saw+ chain is doing fine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah ol' Ron's a regular "name dropper"!!!!!



I think Ron is about to cash in by selling those Stihls through his buddy on eBay. I always told him he could make more off a Stihl than those plastic fantastic saws he was selling locally.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## AU_K2500

Back in mesquite. Great couple days. Feels like we just left. Don't want to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

Time ................ To get a movin' !
Or is it zzzZZZlaker time ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Time ................ To get a movin' !
> Or is it zzzZZZlaker time ?



Ayah, ayah, ayah I'm getting up Auntie!!


----------



## dancan

'Bout time , I didn't know if you guy's were sufferin' from Qvarnism or the server was off line down there .
I've got another sheet of drywall to hang today with PL Premium , love that stuff


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 'Bout time , I didn't know if you guy's were sufferin' from Qvarnism or the server was off line down there .
> I've got another sheet of drywall to hang today with PL Premium , love that stuff



Naw....just ZZZzzlacking.....


----------



## tbone75

Slacker checking in,dang its cold out there ! 7 deg is all !


----------



## Cantdog

+10 here this AM......but supposd to be -15 tonight with a "High" of +3 tomorrow.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> +10 here this AM......but supposd to be -15 tonight with a "High" of +3 tomorrow.....



Dang that is cold ! Not sure how cold it suppose to be tomorrow? Worse than today.
The house is nice and warm,thanks to the new stove !


----------



## tbone75

I bought a couple 066 parts from that site Robin,price of them wasn't bad at all. But some stuff on there seemed a little high.Could be cause of free shipping on some things?


----------



## roncoinc

DANG !! cold out !!

only 71 deg inside this mornin


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I bought a couple 066 parts from that site Robin,price of them wasn't bad at all. But some stuff on there seemed a little high.Could be cause of free shipping on some things?



What site ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> DANG !! cold out !!
> 
> only 71 deg inside this mornin



72 in here this morning,a little warm for sleeping.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What site ?



I told ya ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I told ya ! LOL



Lost my email AD did you ? 

just notice Jerry sent me a PM couple days ago i missed in there.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lost my email AD did you ?
> 
> just notice Jerry sent me a PM couple days ago i missed in there.



Nah , just quicker this way. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nah , just quicker this way. LOL



Until PM box gets full..


----------



## roncoinc

John,,you email Jeff yet ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,you email Jeff yet ??



Nope , will this morning ! Got side tracked last night looking for other parts. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Desk cleaning this mornin.
wondering what to do with the saw trophies,,broken rings,burnt pistons et...
got a bunch in the shop,,dont know WHY i keep them ??
may be good sometime for a wrist pin or pin clip 
good enuf excuse NOT to throw them away !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I bought a couple 066 parts from that site Robin,price of them wasn't bad at all. But some stuff on there seemed a little high.Could be cause of free shipping on some things?



Steal parts would be way overpriced anyway......used jonsereds stuff can be had cheeper for most used parts if you're patient...however NLA NOS stuff is gonna cost ya!! Just about every time.....I found that quite a few of the parts he offered were "not available" once I got serious and looked close 'cause he lists a lot of hard to find Jonsereds parts...stihl he's gonna get some of my new paper...LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Desk cleaning this mornin.
> wondering what to do with the saw trophies,,broken rings,burnt pistons et...
> got a bunch in the shop,,dont know WHY i keep them ??
> may be good sometime for a wrist pin or pin clip
> good enuf excuse NOT to throw them away !



I save a box full,then sell them for scrap. LOL

Just emailed that guy Ron


----------



## roncoinc

Man,,i thot I was frugal.
Robin think's he's cheap.

check out this box from Jerry !
once the labels are to thick on one side he turns the box inside OUT !! LOL !!!

i guess you could call that enviromentally responsable ??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Steal parts would be way overpriced anyway......used jonsereds stuff can be had cheeper for most used parts if you're patient...however NLA NOS stuff is gonna cost ya!! Just about every time.....I found that quite a few of the parts he offered were "not available" once I got serious and looked close 'cause he lists a lot of hard to find Jonsereds parts...stihl he's gonna get some of my new paper...LOL!!!



I did see some stuff listed,not in stock. I got a 066 cover with the decomp hole for 16.00 , cheaper than lots of other places.Plus I couldn't find one ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Man,,i thot I was frugal.
> Robin think's he's cheap.
> 
> check out this box from Jerry !
> once the labels are to thick on one side he turns the box inside OUT !! LOL !!!
> 
> i guess you could call that enviromentally responsable ??




That box has a lot of miles on it and still good for a lot more , been back and forth between here and Washington many times, then revamped and now at Ron`s , can still be used agai for next shipment out.Yes,.I recycle cardboard...LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have a BIG pile of boxes,but its about to get thinned down ! Stihl never seem to have just the right size ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have a BIG pile of boxes,but its about to get thinned down ! Stihl never seem to have just the right size ! LOL



Easy enough to make a box out of cardboard. I can make many small boxes from one real big box, saves from looking forever to find that right size box.


----------



## Cantdog

Cheep.......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Easy enough to make a box out of cardboard. I can make many small boxes from one real big box, saves from looking forever to find that right size box.



I can make them shorter. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Cheep.......



He set's the bar at a new low for US dont he ??


----------



## roncoinc

Just found a pic of my last big logging job.
they made a tourist attraction out of it.


----------



## tbone75

Just loaded the stove ,haven't put anything in since 1am. Opened it up a little now ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just loaded the stove ,haven't put anything in since 1am. Opened it up a little now ! LOL



Loaded mine 9pm last nite.
again 7am this mornin.
10hrs is about it in this wx.
stihl was only 71 in house


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Loaded mine 9pm last nite.
> again 7am this mornin.
> 10hrs is about it in this wx.
> stihl was only 71 in house



Nothing wrong with that ! LOL it says not to fill it above the brick,but I fill it full as I can get it at night. LOL Plus I save the bigger pieces for night.
Only 70 down in the basement right now.

Just got a email back from your buddy ! Need to see what all parts I have when they get here? Not sure what all is in there? LOL Then hope to do some trading with him !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nothing wrong with that ! LOL it says not to fill it above the brick,but I fill it full as I can get it at night. LOL Plus I save the bigger pieces for night.
> Only 70 down in the basement right now.
> 
> Just got a email back from your buddy ! Need to see what all parts I have when they get here? Not sure what all is in there? LOL Then hope to do some trading with him !



Oh yeh,,i fill mine rite to the top,chuck full !!
always have with these stihl stoves,just dont let top get to hot !


----------



## roncoinc

Hope to get some more lumber today.
friend covered over the pile,nice.
prob is stuff i want is three feet down in the pile.
he said we could stack the top pieces i dont want on the ground and leave it 
that will make it easier.
would like to get about 300bf this time,,be enuf to do in house whats left.
nice WIDE pine boards


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning slackers.... having trouble finding an aerosol of paint four the poulan. A member told me Mopar sublime green was a really good match but I can't find it in aerosol...(I don't have a compressor here)


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning slackers.... having trouble finding an aerosol of paint four the poulan. A member told me Mopar sublime green was a really good match but I can't find it in aerosol...(I don't have a compressor here)



Some of the paint stores will put it in a spray can for you,just not sure what they charge for that?


----------



## ndlawrence

What have I missed?! Haven't been able to get on due to family Health problems


----------



## tbone75

Only 10 deg out there,but I got to cut the stove back ! To darn hot in here ! LOL I bought to big of stove I guess. LOL Better than to small like the last one !


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> What have I missed?! Haven't been able to get on due to family Health problems



Not sure , just have to go back a ways and catch up. LOL

Hope everything is Ok now.


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Not sure , just have to go back a ways and catch up. LOL
> 
> Hope everything is Ok now.



Haha don't think so.... That's a lot of reading...


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Some of the paint stores will put it in a spray can for you,just not sure what they charge for that?



Baileys has a listing "green paint {poulan" for 10 bucks......


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Baileys has a listing "green paint {poulan" for 10 bucks......



Never seen that before? I would ask about it in the Poulan thread,they would know !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Never seen that before? I would ask about it in the Poulan thread,they would know !



I keep forgetting about the poulan thread.....


----------



## sefh3

Mark,
Try this webpage. You should be able to order online from them
Dupli-Color :: Paint Shop Finish System


----------



## tbone75

Hey SLACKERS , got another saw in the mail today ! Not my usual non runner. This one runs great ! LOL
It was a heated handle,but the handle has been changed.


----------



## tbone75

Got to head to the PO , I don't want to go outside ! :msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Mark,
> Try this webpage. You should be able to order online from them
> Dupli-Color :: Paint Shop Finish System



Looks like they only have sublime green in a pearl.....


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Got to head to the PO , I don't want to go outside ! :msp_scared:



-6* with wind chill here this morning.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> -6* with wind chill here this morning.



Only 13 out there right now ! Come on SUMMER !
Even colder tonight and tomorrow night ! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Looks like they only have sublime green in a pearl.....



That would be purdy !


----------



## tbone75

Also got a new OEM piston for my 570 Husky today from Logging22 ! Think all I need now is the clutch cover? Got a like new jug from Brad in the Christmas thread ! The saw needs a bath in pizz-off bad ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Hey SLACKERS , got another saw in the mail today ! Not my usual non runner. This one runs great ! LOL
> It was a heated handle,but the handle has been changed.



Looks good. What are you doing buying "running" saws????


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey SLACKERS , got another saw in the mail today ! Not my usual non runner. This one runs great ! LOL
> It was a heated handle,but the handle has been changed.






:bad_smelly:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

45* and sunny here. man, its cold out there. wait! no its not. bwahahaha.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Looks good. What are you doing buying "running" saws????



The price ! LOL Got to good of deal to pass up. Its 4-sale ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> 45* and sunny here. man, its cold out there. wait! no its not. bwahahaha.



Wow , a little hot down there ! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

This 038mag needs a carb,the NAPA carb cleaner didn't get the white crap out of it. Aint fooling with it,found new AM carb for 22.00 to my door ! LOL
I was sure that white death wouldn't come out. LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Wow , a little hot down there ! :msp_angry:



yeah. youse guys get almost as hot in the summer as we do but way colder in the winter. oy vay


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah. youse guys get almost as hot in the summer as we do but way colder in the winter. oy vay



I wouldn't mind moving farther South ! LOL


----------



## dancan

9F with a windchill of -7F right now , I hope the tractor starts .


----------



## AU_K2500

62 and sunny here









Suckers!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> 62 and sunny here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suckers!!!!!!!!



You are just as MEEN as Auntie Dan !


----------



## Cantdog

Temps are sliding.....high of 10 today....+6 right now....supposed to be -10-15 tonight....fluffed up Hoss's bed with 2 fresh bales of straw.....took out the ashes from both stoves at home and rounded the Free Flow at the shop.....going back later and fill her again with fresh dry wilted maple....that Candian barrel holds a bunch of wood!! But is a very good heater......will keep my 3500 sqft shop at 70 at -15 if you are around enough to keep the cabin temp up...insurance co is giving me grief...don't like wood stoves even in a cement bunker like Free Flow is.....told 'em this ain't the time of year to disconnect my wood stove....


----------



## tbone75

A low of 7 tonight -10 to -15 wind chill !! Big snow storm Fri. !! :msp_scared:

They just changed the temp for here to 1 to 2 for a low ! CRAP !!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 9F with a windchill of -7F right now , I hope the tractor starts .



Mine did....went down back and split a rounded bucket of 2' fir and a rounded bucket of 18" maple...forwarded them out to the shop.....have to start at full throttle though and be on the right on the lever when she runs away from the starter...LOL!! 0 degrees is the cut off point for the Mitsubishi...below 0 there will be no starting without added heat......


----------



## dancan

The magheater and a sniff of Quick start worked fine on the 'Bota , I got an inline rad hose heater that I'll install when it warms up and I'll be checking the glowplug circuit as well .
Just to show I wasn't slakin' today here's a nice piece of gyproc with a structural brace holding it tight against the wall waiting for the PL to set .







I even had to dig out a felling wedge to hold this one more better LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The magheater and a sniff of Quick start worked fine on the 'Bota , I got an inline rad hose heater that I'll install when it warms up and I'll be checking the glowplug circuit as well .
> Just to show I wasn't slakin' today here's a nice piece of gyproc with a structural brace holding it tight against the wall waiting for the PL to set .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even had to dig out a felling wedge to hold this one more better LOL



Nice work! I got a two story cathedral ceiling house that needs gyproc applied, want a job...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

How many cyls?? 2 or 3..??


----------



## AU_K2500

Need help!!!!!! Went to crank a saw and it stopped mid way through rotation and I saw gas run down the front of the saw out of the muffler. Its an 026. I have the carb apart it all looks fine. Tank vent? When I pulled the fuel line off of the carb it kept spewing fuel. That might be normal. I loosened the cap and it stopped. I've only run the saw once before for a minute or two.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Need help!!!!!! Went to crank a saw and it stopped mid way through rotation and I saw gas run down the front of the saw out of the muffler. Its an 026. I have the carb apart it all looks fine. Tank vent? When I pulled the fuel line off of the carb it kept spewing fuel. That might be normal. I loosened the cap and it stopped. I've only run the saw once before for a minute or two.



You need to get all the excess fuel out of the crankcase then find out why the carb is flooding. The pressure in the tank is normal and the carb is designed to deal with that when its set up properly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> How many cyls?? 2 or 3..??



4


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> How many cyls?? 2 or 3..??



3 cylinder B8200HST 
It's been around the block a couple of times LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> You need to get all the excess fuel out of the crankcase then find out why the carb is flooding. The pressure in the tank is normal and the carb is designed to deal with that when its set up properly.



All the fuel is out. Carb looked good......

What are some reasons for flooding? 

Metering lever looked fine.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> All the fuel is out. Carb looked good......
> 
> What are some reasons for flooding?
> 
> Metering lever looked fine.....



Most common, metering lever set too high, next dirt under the needle valve, next diaphragm is stiff and holding metering lever down, hence pulling the needle off its seat, next is the spring under the metering lever is out of place, missing or bent over to one side or just gone weak from age.


----------



## dancan

I'll do Cathedrals ..............I sure hope you gots good tapers and mudders


----------



## pioneerguy600

This look like yours Dan?


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Most common, metering lever set too high, next dirt under the needle valve, next diaphragm is stiff and holding metering lever down, hence pulling the needle off its seat, next is the spring under the metering lever is out of place, missing or bent over to one side or just gone weak from age.



Thanks jerry. Working on it now.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 3 cylinder B8200HST
> It's been around the block a couple of times LOL



You probably already know...but make sure the circuit will energize and then disconnect the lead to each glow plug and test the glow plugs seperately with an ohm meter...from the connection to ground....continuity OK move to next one...no cont....open, burnt out, done...replace....or you can do it the old fashion way......pull each plug.....hold the tip between two fingers and have Jerry turn the circuit on.....smoke, good...no smoke, bad....LOL!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> This look like yours Dan?



I wish , that one looks like it has defrost LOL


----------



## dancan

The Huqvavouians are at it again .


----------



## AU_K2500

Think I got the carb sorted out. 

Ran fine, idle picked up when I turned the FW side up. Is that excess gas or bad seal?


----------



## RandyMac

I mowed 6,500 square feet of lawn today. It hadn't been cut since October, gave my Husqvarna mower a good work out.
It has been warm here, 65 yesterday, 61 today, hasn't rained much, but the ground is still pretty damp. Damm grass loves it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Think I got the carb sorted out.
> 
> Ran fine, idle picked up when I turned the FW side up. Is that excess gas or bad seal?



It is usually considered a sign that the seal is going on that side but I have seen times where it was not. I check all my work with a vac tool, that tells the real story.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I mowed 6,500 square feet of lawn today. It hadn't been cut since October, gave my Husqvarna mower a good work out.
> It has been warm here, 65 yesterday, 61 today, hasn't rained much, but the ground is still pretty damp. Damm grass loves it.



Mine is under 4-6 " of snow, won`t need any cutting til June.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is usually considered a sign that the seal is going on that side but I have seen times where it was not. I check all my work with a vac tool, that tells the real story.



Thats my next purchase a vac/pressure hand pump. 

Really want this saw to be right when it leaves my hands...


----------



## tbone75

Ate dinner , fell asleep ! Dang it now I will be up half the night ! :msp_mad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Thats my next purchase a vac/pressure hand pump.
> 
> Really want this saw to be right when it leaves my hands...



You really need one to work on two strokes, only way you can be sure everything is all good before sending one off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ate dinner , fell asleep ! Dang it now I will be up half the night ! :msp_mad:



No napping, that is the rule.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Ate dinner , fell asleep ! Dang it now I will be up half the night ! :msp_mad:


Celts are playing the Cavs!! :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Celts are playing the Cavs!! :biggrin:



Hey Bobby !!

Don't watch B-Ball . LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No napping, that is the rule.



Didn't mean to ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I wish , that one looks like it has defrost LOL



Its nice and warm in there when its - outside, moves a good bit of snow even with the bucket. Has a front mount blower for when the snow gets deeper.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Didn't mean to ! LOL



Picts or it didn`t happen...LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Gonna do some fee baying. 

Vac pump, Tilly carb kit for 306, gasket for homie 330, walbro wt194 carb. And I'm sure I'll find other stuff.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Picts or it didn`t happen...LOL



OL didn't take any ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Holy kwap. WT194's are high!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Holy kwap. WT194's are high!



How much? I am going to need one,sometime? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> How much? I am going to need one,sometime? LOL



60 and up.....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> 60 and up.....



Ouch ! I know a used one is hard to find !


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers again tonight !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OL didn't take any ! LOL



Guess we will have to let you off the hook then....LOL


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Holy kwap. WT194's are high!



look for a wt22. They are adjustable and just as good.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> look for a wt22. They are adjustable and just as good.



They seem to be even higher.


----------



## sefh3

Why do you need a new one? Can you put a kit in yours?


----------



## tbone75

Where is the three R's ? Ron,#1 & #2 ? Dang SLACKERS ! OOPS! 4 - Rs-Robin ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

I might take some heat for this comment but oh well. If you are not going to port the saw or mod it at all, run a fixed H on it. Yeah it's nice to have an adjustable H but you don't need it if you run a compansated carb with fixed H.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Where is the three R's ? Ron,#1 & #2 ? Dang SLACKERS ! OOPS! 4 - Rs-Robin ! LOL



Papa Smurf is sleeping by now. It's way past his bedtime


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Why do you need a new one? Can you put a kit in yours?



Long story. All the ones that came on my parts saws are corroded. The one good one I had got used on one of these 024/026s that I just finished up for a customer.


----------



## sefh3

Geesh 
They are delaying most schools around here for 2 hours tomorrow morning. No snow just very cold weather.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> 60 and up.....



Wow,..I don`t have much more than that tied up in the three good running 026`s I have.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Long story. All the ones that came on my parts saws are corroded. The one good one I had got used on one of these 024/026s that I just finished up for a customer.



Corroded from sitting in water or gummed up from old fuel?


----------



## sefh3

Just wondering if you soaked them in a ultra sonic cleaner if it would clean them up???

Trying to save you a penney or two.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Corroded from sitting in water or gummed up from old fuel?



One body is gone.....beyond saving. The other body could MAYBE be saved put all the hardware, cover plates, etc is rusted up and not in good shape at all....


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Geesh
> They are delaying most schools around here for 2 hours tomorrow morning. No snow just very cold weather.



They did that here today,and tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They did that here today,and tomorrow.



Wasn`t really safe to drive here today either, lots of cancellations because of the snowfall we had this morning.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wasn`t really safe to drive here today either, lots of cancellations because of the snowfall we had this morning.



We are getting hit again Fri. not sure how much yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> We are getting hit again Fri. not sure how much yet?



Not sure when the next one will hit here, just turning colder the next day or so.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> They did that here today,and tomorrow.



27,000+ posts. Member for 20 months. 



27,000 divided by 20 = 1,350+ posts per month. 



30 days per month (give or take) equals 45+ posts PER DAY!!








Number of posts relating to chainsaws? Less than 3%...otstir:


----------



## dancan

At least someone's workin' hard doin' math ................I wonder who he's talkin' about ???


----------



## dancan

zzzzZZZZzzzzZZZZzzzzZZZlakerzzzz !!!!

Some of you guys better get up and throw another log in the stove , it's cold out there .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Need a big bonfire here this morning, its a tad chilly outside but real nice inside.


----------



## Cantdog

Not as bad as they said it would be here.....I got about 5 below 0.....stoves chugging right along...dogs dewatering....quickly!!.....alas, I too, have little interest in going outside....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Block heater and either injector this morning on the diesels. My truck always starts with its extra heavy duty diesel truck battery it will start on the coldest mornings.


----------



## roncoinc

Only zero here.

i cheated last nite/this mornin,,after about 8hr put TWO more pieces in woodstove.
was only 68 in house when i got up,,77 now and zero out


----------



## Cantdog

Yep need a good battery or even two when the temps hit 0 and below. My 450 Ford 7.3 diesel has two...plus a factory block heater needs all of them too!!


----------



## roncoinc

Thot i had found something good while cleaning yestday,,found a good cond BARLOW knife.









looked closely and on the blade says "made in pakistan"


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> 27,000+ posts. Member for 20 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 27,000 divided by 20 = 1,350+ posts per month.
> 
> 
> 
> 30 days per month (give or take) equals 45+ posts PER DAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number of posts relating to chainsaws? Less than 3%...otstir:



What a smart azz ! Even tho you may be right !

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Anyone hear anything from Rob ? Taking with him yesterday,he stopped talking,haven't heard from him since?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Anyone hear anything from Rob ? Taking with him yesterday,he stopped talking,haven't heard from him since?



Talked to him at 11:30 last night. 

He had a rough day. Sounded like he had another busy day today too.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Talked to him at 11:30 last night.
> 
> He had a rough day. Sounded like he had another busy day today too.



OK ....... Thanks mark. just wondering about the Ol Phart ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Was in the teens here this morning and the bosses wanted to go paving. They fired the plant and THEN tried to fire the trucks up. Here in NC this weather is abnormal and nothing wanted to start and there were lots of torches, jumper cables, ether, etc. I don't know how some of you guys do it all winter long.


----------



## c5rulz

I just had to see what was in this thread. OK, my turn to add a whole lot of nuttin.

What do you think of the new Avatar?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

That's creative.


----------



## tbone75

c5rulz said:


> I just had to see what was in this thread. OK, my turn to add a whole lot of nuttin.
> 
> What do you think of the new Avatar?



A duck would be better !  And a Husky saw !

Inside joke,sorry.


----------



## tbone75

I see the SLACKERS are stihl at it !


----------



## AU_K2500

Can't believe no one has commented on my new user title.....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Can't believe no one has commented on my new user title.....



Didn't see it ! To dang little !

But I like it ! :hmm3grin2orange:

You sorta earned it. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

I wish people wouldn't put used motor oil in for chain oil. This 038Super is a mess ! The rubber plug in the oil pump came out some time ago? Clutch and everything else in there is covered with that crap ! Cleaned it out and put it back together. Muffler was dented bad,darn near shut clear off ! Cut part of it out to beat it back open. LOL Don't look like the saw has been used much.
Just waiting on the carb now.


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but SLACKERS every where ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

WTF ! Snow coming in the next hour ! More in 2 days ! What happen to snow Fri ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I wish people wouldn't put used motor oil in for chain oil. This 038Super is a mess ! The rubber plug in the oil pump came out some time ago? Clutch and everything else in there is covered with that crap ! Cleaned it out and put it back together. Muffler was dented bad,darn near shut clear off ! Cut part of it out to beat it back open. LOL Don't look like the saw has been used much.
> Just waiting on the carb now.



Oil is oil,,all makes a mess,quit yer bichin !!


----------



## roncoinc

5 pm,,6 deg out,gonna get COLD !! 
love it,time for inside stuff !!


----------



## AU_K2500

4:15 72 degrees.......


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> 4:15 72 degrees.......



YOU stihnk !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> YOU stihnk !!



Lol... I do kinda smell. Sweating from all this heat! Hahahahahahaha. 

But seriously, it is kinda warm.


Wish it was a little cooler, I mean, it is January.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oil is oil,,all makes a mess,quit yer bichin !!



Ol MEEN AZZ Smurf is back ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> 4:15 72 degrees.......



Just for you Sparky !


----------



## tbone75

Seems like all I got to work on right now is Stihls ? I thought they didn't break down ? otstir:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol... I do kinda smell. Sweating from all this heat! Hahahahahahaha.
> 
> But seriously, it is kinda warm.
> 
> 
> Wish it was a little cooler, I mean, it is January.



I like the winter vacation.
run my saws for 6 to 9 months cutting wood.
then put it in the stove and keep warm when it's cold.
rite now have corned beef and cabbage on it's cook top making the house smell GOOD !! 
life here is laid back when it gets real cold.
sometimes dont leave the house for days.
get to catch up on all the stuff you dont do during the summer.
go to bed early,,read a book,,sleep in late because it's cold out and no reason to go out..
this winter been working inside on the house and having a good time..

today worked on making display area with shelving,,wouldnt do that if it was warm enuf to go outside..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Seems like all I got to work on right now is Stihls ? I thought they didn't break down ? otstir:



they are ALL broke down !!

the owners just dont know it !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I like the winter vacation.
> run my saws for 6 to 9 months cutting wood.
> then put it in the stove and keep warm when it's cold.
> rite now have corned beef and cabbage on it's cook top making the house smell GOOD !!
> life here is laid back when it gets real cold.
> sometimes dont leave the house for days.
> get to catch up on all the stuff you dont do during the summer.
> go to bed early,,read a book,,sleep in late because it's cold out and no reason to go out..
> this winter been working inside on the house and having a good time..
> 
> today worked on making display area with shelving,,wouldnt do that if it was warm enuf to go outside..



Looking good Ron ! Ya gonna paint it all Smurf Blue? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Time for meatloaf !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> A duck would be better !  And a Husky saw !
> 
> Inside joke,sorry.



I have reported that post ...................


----------



## dancan

I was at Home Despot today , I almost bought me a next to new Blue saw that they had for sale in the rental department .


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Time for meatloaf !



Don't fall asleep again


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Don't fall asleep again



I ate a little too much ! Feel like a FAT Slug ! UGH !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I would refrain from running a chainsaw today if at all possible. I have run them at -20F for weeks at a time but we had to back then.Start a fire first thing in the morning and hang the saws 3-4' over the fire til the frost melted off, oil in the tank would not even pump with the manual lever at those temps. We even kept the bar oil in metal gallon cans so it could sit by the fire most of the time to keep it warm/thin enough to flow.


----------



## c5rulz

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's creative.



Thanks, I guess I am an artsy crafty kind of guy.:tongue2:


----------



## dancan

I wasn't lookin' at the 'Kita for runnin' outside , it was a very newish lecticity one for 160$$
That way I could work on them cathedral ceilings and do finish carpentry inside


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I wasn't lookin' at the 'Kita for runnin' outside , it was a very newish lecticity one for 160$$
> That way I could work on them cathedral ceilings and do finish carpentry inside



Good for cutting gyproc, heard the carbide chain is best. What oil should it use??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looking good Ron ! Ya gonna paint it all Smurf Blue? :msp_w00t:



NO,,but i could make YOU black and blue !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NO,,but i could make YOU black and blue !!



I think the OLD MEEN Ron is back to his Ol self !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think the OLD MEEN Ron is back to his Ol self !



Recovered from his bout with Stihlitosis....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Recovered from his bout with Stihlitosis....LOL



Yep .......... but he sure got quiet ! :msp_confused:

And everyone else too !


----------



## pioneerguy600

No one doing anything but stayin warm, keeping the stove stoked and its close to 75 in here.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No one doing anything but stayin warm, keeping the stove stoked and its close to 75 in here.



Just what I am doing too ! Its about 73 in here,hot nuff for me ! LOL Not for the OL. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just what I am doing too ! Its about 73 in here,hot nuff for me ! LOL Not for the OL. LOL



75 is plenty warm for me, going down to 5F tonight and 0 by morning.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 75 is plenty warm for me, going down to 5F tonight and 0 by morning.



Only down to 12 tonight. LOL And stihl snowing a little. Suppose to get up to 50 by next weekend ! ??? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only down to 12 tonight. LOL And stihl snowing a little. Suppose to get up to 50 by next weekend ! ??? LOL



50 would be a heat wave around here....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 50 would be a heat wave around here....LOL



Going to feel like it here too !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## dancan

Looks like some people need a cat instead of Huusqveez .

zzzZZZZzzzZZZlakerzzz !!


----------



## dancan

Brisk out there at -2F with a windchill of -22F , sure am glad the car starts this morning , unlike some zzzZZZZlakerzz !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning... not too cold here in central NC, 33* here at the house, but they say they want us to pave today and THEN mount the six spreaders and plows on those trucks. Going to be a long day for sure and icy mix tomorrow. Better pack a big lunch as loading salt spreaders and 12' plows is no fun with a 20 mph breeze.


----------



## Cantdog

-7 here this morning...been down since yesterday....had a "tickle" in my throat Tues...got up yesterday, made my lunch and coffee but was hacking badly...said "F" it made some calls....got rigged up and went and grained, hayed, watered and let Hoss out, came home crawled in bed and slept all day until 3:30PM got up, rigged up and off to do Hoss again.....ate and back to bed....better this morning but taking another day...not the flu...more like a bad chest/head cold...or perhaps I inhaled some hundred yr old spores/dust /mousechitdust working on "This Old House"...........whatever it is, it layed me low for a bit........Sounds like Stihlitoses...but I have had no exposure......wait....I did talk on the phone the other day to a guy who wanted to sell a 250 with five tanks though it for $200.....I laughed.....do you 'spose Stihlitoses can even travel long distances through thin air....I was talking on the cell phone........


----------



## RandyMac

You do know that stihls cause impotence.

We got 2.33" of rain yesterday, that should make some good snow for you guys.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> You do know that stihls cause impotence.
> 
> We got 2.33" of rain yesterday, that should make some good snow for you guys.



LOL!! I heard that.......

Yeah, that would be 30" of snow more or less........It'll probably be here by next week...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> -7 here this morning...been down since yesterday....had a "tickle" in my throat Tues...got up yesterday, made my lunch and coffee but was hacking badly...said "F" it made some calls....got rigged up and went and grained, hayed, watered and let Hoss out, came home crawled in bed and slept all day until 3:30PM got up, rigged up and off to do Hoss again.....ate and back to bed....better this morning but taking another day...not the flu...more like a bad chest/head cold...or perhaps I inhaled some hundred yr old spores/dust /mousechitdust working on "This Old House"...........whatever it is, it layed me low for a bit........Sounds like Stihlitoses...but I have had no exposure......wait....I did talk on the phone the other day to a guy who wanted to sell a 250 with five tanks though it for $200.....I laughed.....do you 'spose Stihlitoses can even travel long distances through thin air....I was talking on the cell phone........



Sounds like you better take it easy today to !


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> You do know that stihls cause impotence.
> 
> We got 2.33" of rain yesterday, that should make some good snow for you guys.



We got about 1& 1/2" last night. Don't want no more !


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John did you get your 49SP IPL and Manual yet?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey John did you get your 49SP IPL and Manual yet?



Not yet .


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Not yet .



Gimmie your email and I'll send what I have on it.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> -7 here this morning...been down since yesterday....had a "tickle" in my throat Tues...got up yesterday, made my lunch and coffee but was hacking badly...said "F" it made some calls....got rigged up and went and grained, hayed, watered and let Hoss out, came home crawled in bed and slept all day until 3:30PM got up, rigged up and off to do Hoss again.....ate and back to bed....better this morning but taking another day...not the flu...more like a bad chest/head cold...or perhaps I inhaled some hundred yr old spores/dust /mousechitdust working on "This Old House"...........whatever it is, it layed me low for a bit........Sounds like Stihlitoses...but I have had no exposure......wait....I did talk on the phone the other day to a guy who wanted to sell a 250 with five tanks though it for $200.....I laughed.....do you 'spose Stihlitoses can even travel long distances through thin air....I was talking on the cell phone........




Robin,,you dont have to be in direct contact.
somebody could have handled one then opened the door to the store just before you grabbed the handle,if the virus is fresh you can catch it !


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! I heard that.......
> 
> Yeah, that would be 30" of snow more or less........It'll probably be here by next week...



It was a very dense band, went through like it was being chased.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Gimmie your email and I'll send what I have on it.



Done !


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> It was a very dense band, went through like it was being chased.



You really need to stop sending that chit this way !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Done !



On it's way buddy.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Not yet .



Should be in today...sent them Sat morning..express mail.....said 2-3 days


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> On it's way buddy.



Thanks Scoot !!


----------



## roncoinc

Dang,,got up and was only 70 deg in house !  cold !

then noticed 5 below outside !

aint even gonna try to heat the shop today.

my inside wood supply seems to be going down faster than ussuall in these temps..


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Schoot,,,,what ya come up with for a 056 mag2 top sticker ??
aint never seen one i dont think ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dang,,got up and was only 70 deg in house !  cold !
> 
> then noticed 5 below outside !
> 
> aint even gonna try to heat the shop today.
> 
> my inside wood supply seems to be going down faster than ussuall in these temps..



74 inside right now ! Basement is only 70. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,you dont have to be in direct contact.
> somebody could have handled one then opened the door to the store just before you grabbed the handle,if the virus is fresh you can catch it !




Hmmmm......now that you mention it.......I was at the lumber yard day before yesterday and needed a 10' piece of rough sawn 6X6...they didn't have any 10' so the yard kid cut a 20'er in half......he also used a MS250 and I was standing right there......unwittingly being covered in micro/bio spew.....probably where I picked it up.....I'll take a couple Jonsereds and get some more sleep....


----------



## RandyMac

"micro/bio spew" LoL!!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> On it's way buddy.



I got them Scoot !

Thanks ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> "micro/bio spew" LoL!!



Stihl exhaust is considered hazmat,,.


----------



## tbone75

Robin send me your email,I will forward this 49sp stuff to you.Unless you don't need it?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin send me your email,I will forward this 49sp stuff to you.Unless you don't need it?




What is it John? If it's the IPL and owners manual I'm set.....but if it's other stuff I'm always interested....PM away...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> What is it John? If it's the IPL and owners manual I'm set.....but if it's other stuff I'm always interested....PM away...



Not sure what all it is yet? 7.4 mb of stuff ! LOL It will take me a little bit to get it all sent.


----------



## roncoinc

WOO HOO ! 

NH, senate bill SB36-L

" This bill changes the property tax exemption for veterans who are totally and permanently
disabled from service connection to a full exemption from property taxation on their homestead "

This means if passed a TOTAL exemption from any and ALL property taxes !! 
I could build a garage ,,build a shop and not have to pay property taxes on it !
put an addition on the house . 

In this state most of the taxes come from property.
they figure if you can afford the luxery of a big expensive house you can afford the taxes on it..
we donr have any other taxes to speak of so thats it.
i hope it passes !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WOO HOO !
> 
> NH, senate bill SB36-L
> 
> " This bill changes the property tax exemption for veterans who are totally and permanently
> disabled from service connection to a full exemption from property taxation on their homestead "
> 
> This means if passed a TOTAL exemption from any and ALL property taxes !!
> I could build a garage ,,build a shop and not have to pay property taxes on it !
> put an addition on the house .
> 
> In this state most of the taxes come from property.
> they figure if you can afford the luxery of a big expensive house you can afford the taxes on it..
> we donr have any other taxes to speak of so thats it.
> i hope it passes !



Sure sounds good for you ! Hope they pass it !


----------



## tbone75

Just got the first part downloaded ! LOL 5mbs takes me a little while to get. LOL
I will get the other part,then send it to you Robin. Give me 30 mins or so. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I see the slackers are stihl slackin......bottom of the page:msp_mad:....just got back from Ellsworth getting a truck load of Hoss hay.....stopped home before I head up to unload....got clear up to +7 so far...yesterday got up to 0 so getting warmer....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I see the slackers are stihl slackin......bottom of the page:msp_mad:....just got back from Ellsworth getting a truck load of Hoss hay.....stopped home before I head up to unload....got clear up to +7 so far...yesterday got up to 0 so getting warmer....



Thot you was gonna take it easy today ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Thot you was gonna take it easy today ??



I am......I let one of the yard boys help load the truck......Hoss don't care how I feel.....only knows how HIS stomach feels....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Just got the first part downloaded ! LOL 5mbs takes me a little while to get. LOL
> I will get the other part,then send it to you Robin. Give me 30 mins or so. LOL



John you got your phone line hooked to your 'puter????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John you got your phone line hooked to your 'puter????



Having trouble getting it to upload? Think I just got it sent? LOL

Also just got the mail,with 49sp stuff ! Thanks Robin !! :msp_thumbsup:

Think its the same stuff you sent me. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Got it...yep exact same stuff I sent you.....right down to the wrinkled front page of the owners manual!! Now you have it on your 'puter and an original hard copy to hold in your hand!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Got it...yep exact same stuff I sent you.....right down to the wrinkled front page of the owners manual!! Now you have it on your 'puter and an original hard copy to hold in your hand!!



Now I will go load it into the shop lappy too ! LOL


----------



## dancan

No , it is not .
No , it cannot .
No , it does not .
No , it is not .
No , it is impossible .

If you had it , you would know .
You would know what fantastic plastic spew is .
You would know the difference between the real one and a poser .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> No , it is not .
> No , it cannot .
> No , it does not .
> No , it is not .
> No , it is impossible .
> 
> If you had it , you would know .
> You would know what fantastic plastic spew is .
> You would know the difference between the real one and a poser .




But....but......but how would you know......if you never had it before??? I try to stay away from things that look gray and orange, like cadavers dressed in hunting cloths...


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> No , it is not .
> No , it cannot .
> No , it does not .
> No , it is not .
> No , it is impossible .
> 
> If you had it , you would know .
> You would know what fantastic plastic spew is .
> You would know the difference between the real one and a poser .



Is it BEER time already ??


----------



## dancan

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## dancan

Ron , what's a good simple recipe for a boneless leg of lamb ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Is it BEER time already ??



Not long.. 28 miles of driving and it's on! Figure if I've had one or two I can say I am not able to drive a salt spreader tonight!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , what's a good simple recipe for a boneless leg of lamb ?



Probly the ONLY way YOU could catch a lamb is one with no bones in it's legs !! LOL !!

just had to ! .

well,,do you want BBQ,braised,baked,boiled,marinated ??

Lamb has a distinct taste,,do you want to change it or add to it ??

Cook like a roast in a glass roaster with a glass cover,,,not knowing what you like for flavors rub with some tarragaon and lay a couple of thin slices of orange on it.
if you want take some orange juice and heat with some brown sugar turn up heat enuf to start carmelization and brown the meat all sides in that before cooking..let it cool before putting it in the oven.
caution,,,any veggies in with it will take on the flavor of the fat from the lamb.
if you sear it first cook low and slow untill thermometer is 10 deg BELOW temp you want,then take out of container,let fat drip off and wrap in foil and let it rest,10 to 15 min,it will finish cooking.
any great excess of fat trim close leaving some,dont want huge globs of fat on it like is acceptable with a beef roast.
DO NOT overcook !! you may as well have mutton then !!
my favorite BBQ site.

Barbecues & Grilling - Search Results


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Not long.. 28 miles of driving and it's on! Figure if I've had one or two I can say I am not able to drive a salt spreader tonight!



Now THATS a plan !!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Is it BEER time already ??



Well , we do start early up here you know .


----------



## dancan

The wife like your suggestion so I'm gonna try with orange without tarragon (I don't have any) but with a veggie dust rub .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> The wife like your suggestion so I'm gonna try with orange without tarragon (I don't have any) but with a veggie dust rub .



VEGGIE dust ?? WTH is that !! ??

HERBS man !! ,, ok,,some rosemary is good too.
even a little basil is ok,,no ground veggies !!... wrong flovor spectrum !!

what else you got fer HERBS ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The wife like your suggestion so I'm gonna try with orange without tarragon (I don't have any) but with a veggie dust rub .



Guess if you like them Steels , you will eat chit too ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> VEGGIE dust ?? WTH is that !! ??
> 
> HERBS man !! ,, ok,,some rosemary is good too.
> even a little basil is ok,,no ground veggies !!... wrong flovor spectrum !!
> 
> what else you got fer HERBS ??



At least take the pepper grinder and coat it with that ans a litle salt all rubbed in good and hard.
then mix a teaspoon of balsamic vinegar with some beer and roll it around in that before searing.

or mix the balsamic with some concentrated orange juice stuff.
WHEW !! dont ruin it man !!


----------



## tbone75

What a fun day I am having. Played with 3 mini-macs ? One , no hope,second one fires with a prime,3rd fires with a prime. Now ...........Where to send them? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a box of parts from that saw again place,gave me a free carb kit to boot ! I like that place ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Guess if you like them Steels , you will eat chit too ! :hmm3grin2orange:



It will be good.
he's gonna cook it at 500 deg for 8 hrs to make sure it's burnt real good and tastless


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It will be good.
> he's gonna cook it at 500 deg for 8 hrs to make sure it's burnt real good and tastless



Bout the only way it would be eatable !! BARF !! Tried lamb chops and burgers once ! NEVER AGAIN !!


----------



## tbone75

Got a couple more small bags of tabacky to send you Ron ! Me & the OL don't like it. LOL I just keep trying new stuff to find out? LOL


----------



## dancan

Veggie dust is mainly herbs but I'll do as you say ...........'cept the 500 degrees for 8 hrs LOL

Savory , Magoram , Thyme , Mace .


----------



## tbone75

News just said snow from 6am till 5pm tomorrow ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Veggie dust is mainly herbs but I'll do as you say ...........'cept the 500 degrees for 8 hrs LOL
> 
> Savory , Magoram , Thyme , Mace .



Mace ? That is for your wife to use on you ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

You keep that snow down there , we don't want it up here .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Mace ? That is for your wife to use on you ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey ! Mr Dumas .


----------



## tbone75

My new to me 49sp will be here tomorrow afternoon ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

Dumas , that's French you know :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You keep that snow down there , we don't want it up here .



Nope , gonna send it right up to you !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Veggie dust is mainly herbs but I'll do as you say ...........'cept the 500 degrees for 8 hrs LOL
> 
> Savory , Magoram , Thyme , Mace .



Thats nice,BUT,,dont go overboard with them.
Marjoram is sweet so if using a sweet juice be carefull with it.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Dumas , that's French you know :hmm3grin2orange:



How would I know any " FRENCH " :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats nice,BUT,,dont go overboard with them.
> Marjoram is sweet so if using a sweet juice be carefull with it.



Need a can opener fer it? :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got a couple more small bags of tabacky to send you Ron ! Me & the OL don't like it. LOL I just keep trying new stuff to find out? LOL



I'm liking that OHM bold 
all the same to me !


----------



## tbone75

This IPL Robin sent me is neat ! May look for more things like it for other saws.

Wonder if the Pit Bull ever ported a 49sp ? Never heard him say anything about it? I may end up with a extra jug to play with? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm liking that OHM bold
> all the same to me !



It was OK , but not what I like the best.

This other stuff is called Smokin' G ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Haven't seen many different brands I haven't tried yet? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Should be nuff to hold ya a while Ron ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> This IPL Robin sent me is neat ! May look for more things like it for other saws.
> 
> Wonder if the Pit Bull ever ported a 49sp ? Never heard him say anything about it? I may end up with a extra jug to play with? LOL



All Jonsereds have IPLs like that....I did port one.....it was in that 49SP and 70E Build from Scratch thread.....built one completely stock and built my original 49sp ported to be able to compare.....just widened and contoured...didn't change the timing #s.....there is a reasonable power difference but it is an open port motor so the gains were not as great as I would have liked but picked up about 1000 rpm and the torque got a little better over stock. Ron ran it at the GTG and remarked he was impressed how hard he could lean on it without bogging.. These were never race saws....just very good, solid, dependable wood cutting tools......pleasent to use...


----------



## dancan

I think I'll have a booster shot against the Chronic Wasting Huuqvaarna Haemorrhagic Virus .
Jim Beam should do the job


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I think I'll have a booster shot against the Chronic Wasting Huuqvaarna Haemorrhagic Virus .
> Jim Beam should do the job



Hows the legless lamb doing ?? 

how you finally do it ??

poor lamb only got THREE legs now tnx to Dan !!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I think I'll have a booster shot against the Chronic Wasting Huuqvaarna Haemorrhagic Virus .
> Jim Beam should do the job



Take half a bottle....or more to combat that micro/bio spew that got on me.......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Take half a bottle....or more to combat that micro/bio spew that got on me.......



It all hides in the oily sawdust that left on the boards,,thats how it got you !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> All Jonsereds have IPLs like that....I did port one.....it was in that 49SP and 70E Build from Scratch thread.....built one completely stock and built my original 49sp ported to be able to compare.....just widened and contoured...didn't change the timing #s.....there is a reasonable power difference but it is an open port motor so the gains were not as great as I would have liked but picked up about 1000 rpm and the torque got a little better over stock. Ron ran it at the GTG and remarked he was impressed how hard he could lean on it without bogging.. These were never race saws....just very good, solid, dependable wood cutting tools......pleasent to use...



Not sure if I will do anything to it or not? May be best to leave it alone,for future value.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> It all hides in the oily sawdust that left on the boards,,thats how it got you !



I didn't realize that the mung hanging off that MS250 was.... alive.......


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Hows the legless lamb doing ??
> 
> how you finally do it ??
> 
> poor lamb only got THREE legs now tnx to Dan !!



The one legged lamb is for tomorrow's supper


----------



## tbone75

If I get sick,it was a mini-mac that did it ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> If I get sick,it was a mini-mac that did it ! :msp_ohmy:



Stop going outside and scooping up that Mountaindew Yellow snow .....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The one legged lamb is for tomorrow's supper



I had cold meatloaf samichs and beets ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Stop going outside and scooping up that Mountaindew Yellow snow .....



Its good to recycle ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I had cold meatloaf samichs and beets ! LOL



Baked Haddock...baked tater w/SC&B, steamed carrots, white whine........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Baked Haddock...baked tater w/SC&B, steamed carrots, white whine........



Sounds great ! Just hold the whine ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sounds great ! Just hold the whine ! LOL



Oh....forgot the Breyers Mint Choc Chip ice Cream......mmmmmmmm


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Baked Haddock...baked tater w/SC&B, steamed carrots, white whine........



At least you know what kind of wine with a delicate fish !!
unless it was a Zin ! then i lose ALL respect !!


----------



## dancan

Homemade chicken 7 grain soup with peach's & cream corn , Asian vegetables and with a nice oatmeal stout .
I'm workin' on the anti-viral now  

I've got the Breyers Mint Choc Chip ice Cream in the freezer LOL Gooood IceCream .


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> At least you know what kind of wine with a delicate fish !!
> unless it was a Zin ! then i lose ALL respect !!



Thunderbird......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Thunderbird......



Classy......


----------



## angry inch

*with a title like this*

you guys know way more than i do. i want my Efco 165 ported i am thinking Stumpy. mastermind seems to know his ####. who would you go with?":":?


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Classy......



Nuttin but the bess....LOL!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

angry inch said:


> you guys know way more than i do. i want my Efco 165 ported i am thinking Stumpy. mastermind seems to know his ####. who would you go with?":":?



The best advice I can give is to give them both a call. Talk to them both and see what they both say. Either way you won't go wrong but generally when talking to someone about something like porting my saw, I'll get a feeling about one person particular that makes me think "That's who I want doing it on this." Both are very open and will be glad to talk to you.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Thunderbird......



Thunderbird is a white !! LOL !!
YOU would know !1 LOL !!
better choice than DAn made tonite !!


----------



## Cantdog

angry inch said:


> you guys know way more than i do. i want my Efco 165 ported i am thinking Stumpy. mastermind seems to know his ####. who would you go with?":":?



Can't help ya there inch......personally I would go with Mastermind...but only cause he was a carpenter before and I 've chatted with him a bunch about a few saws..so like I said can't be of much help....I roll my own....that way if I'm dissatisfied there's no one to bich at and I have to try harder next time..I can brag about the good ones and quietly put the failures to sleep.....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Thunderbird is a white !! LOL !!
> YOU would know !1 LOL !!
> better choice than DAn made tonite !!



HaHa....thought that would raise an eyebrow!!!! Naw just a cheep Cali Pinot 2011...LOL!!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Thunderbird is a white !! LOL !!
> YOU would know !1 LOL !!
> better choice than DAn made tonite !!



I liked my choice , Jim said he was OK with it 'cause he's not a whineO and it's all of what we had to work with .
He likes my choice of saws as well .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I liked my choice , Jim said he was OK with it 'cause he's not a whineO and it's all of what we had to work with .
> He likes my choice of saws as well .



I'm Ok with it too.....oatmeal stout goes with a lot of stuff.....'specially oatmeal...another good breakfast food....


----------



## roncoinc

angry inch said:


> you guys know way more than i do. i want my Efco 165 ported i am thinking Stumpy. mastermind seems to know his ####. who would you go with?":":?



For a 63cc class saw of that brand,,why ??
Tho both those guys can run a grinder so can you !!
spend $250 on a saw thats only worth at the MOST $250 !!
Take a Dolkits 64cc saw,,nobody ports them even,BB kit on it and port is ok.
going from 64 cc to ported 84 cc is one thing.
taking a efco and dumping cash into a no return scenario dont make sense ??
the %10 "noticable" ,usable gain you will see aint worth doubling the price of the saw..
I like Randy,,we started getting deep into mods about the same time on the same saws ,traded info even 
collabarated on a 350 with a 346 top end rebuild and porting job...we had some good info out there on those builds,,i like mine better 
he is very open and informative,," I " have kept quiet about what i do..
actually there are a couple real good porters in this thread that dont bother going out and let it be known,but are willing to share info.
you wanna do a 60+cc saw,,think about dolmar,,makita husky 365,371,372,,will yield MUCH better results..
oh,dont forget the 2xx series husky's too.. AM kit with mild grinding and muff mod will bury that efco and have a lot less money into it..
just my thots man..


----------



## dancan

Ron's right on that one , very basic math .
You could buy a bigger saw with more everything for the cost of shipping and porting and then port the saw yourself , lots of help will be found on this site .


----------



## dancan

Even if Ron doesn't like oatmeal .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> HaHa....thought that would raise an eyebrow!!!! Naw just a cheep Cali Pinot 2011...LOL!!



Oh man and i started thinking there was some hope here,,,then again taking somebody thats used to green beer that goes good with macDonalds and frozen supermarket pizza,,to a whitefish that would better pair with a niagera or a delware that would still be a high end choice for a mayna,,let alone a young reisling that would be great but probly not found at the local 7-11 in bangor..
NO ,,go with a gregio that comes from the tap on the bottom of the barrel instead of sucked off the top !!
NAPA whines you can always tell,,take on of thier grapes and bite into it and suck on it,,when it sucks back it freeks you out !!
Want a pleasant surprise that is reasonably priced ?? 
look to some of the NY wines..
if yur liken a pee on your try a ny Gwertz,,many varieties from the finger lakes and vary in pallete but you should find one to fit..
Did the canadian wine trail thru cand a few yers back..i swear they sold the same stuff at the gas pumps !! after two days of tasting it was back down thru watertown NY !!
some of the Amish there make some very nice fruit wines..
get some of thier cheese and some of thier fresh bread and ya got a picnic to die for ! 

ooppss,,off topic


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I'm Ok with it too.....oatmeal stout goes with a lot of stuff.....'specially oatmeal...another good breakfast food....



Oatmeal stout,,invented by the scotts so they could travel and have food and drink in one container.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Even if Ron doesn't like oatmeal .



I like oatmeal !!!

i make it up nice and thick,,spread it on the hemmeroids for soothing reliefe


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Oh man and i started thinking there was some hope here,,,then again taking somebody thats used to green beer that goes good with macDonalds and frozen supermarket pizza,,to a whitefish that would better pair with a niagera or a delware that would still be a high end choice for a mayna,,let alone a young reisling that would be great but probly not found at the local 7-11 in bangor..
> NO ,,go with a gregio that comes from the tap on the bottom of the barrel instead of sucked off the top !!
> NAPA whines you can always tell,,take on of thier grapes and bite into it and suck on it,,when it sucks back it freeks you out !!
> Want a pleasant surprise that is reasonably priced ??
> look to some of the NY wines..
> if yur liken a pee on your try a ny Gwertz,,many varieties from the finger lakes and vary in pallete but you should find one to fit..
> Did the canadian wine trail thru cand a few yers back..i swear they sold the same stuff at the gas pumps !! after two days of tasting it was back down thru watertown NY !!
> some of the Amish there make some very nice fruit wines..
> get some of thier cheese and some of thier fresh bread and ya got a picnic to die for !
> 
> ooppss,,off topic



Well.......it was better than Thunderbird.......LOL!!! More solids near the bottom LOO!!.....don't mind dry....next I'm in the market I will look into the NY whines....have haddock 2-3 times a month...


----------



## Cantdog

I'm glad this batch of cold weather is letting up this weekend.......this is the first winter I have heated this house completely with wood......the first couple I heated with just oil with wood just for fun...radiant floor heat throughout...nice even heat....oil prices went up...work went down...more wood was burnt....spent a couple wintersw ith the furnace on to keep the water hot and if we wanted to go somewhere....but didn't use the heat....the throw off from the furnace was enough to tip the balance and the wood was fine. Without the furnace I find that -10 and my heating appliances have been stressed beyond what is comfortably doable.....of course we are warm(70+) but when it's this cold firings are more frequent.....if the weather wasn't going to warm I was ready to move to "Phase III" of my wood heat. I have installed in the new cellar a big 'ol Blaze King.....I set it in on the cellar floor with my backhoe before I decked the first floor. I don't use it often because it's to much...most of the time...throttle it back to a comfortable temp and it's a creasote maker...can't run it hard enough to burn clean when the outside temps above zero....this is a big dog...I can pile 24" wood in the firebox cribwork fashion...4-5 sticks this way...4-5 sticks that way...3-4 layers ...matter of fact that's how I start it...two sticks placed well apart...cribwork above and paper & kindling between the two bottom sticks......if the cold returns I will have to move a bunch of chit around and get that unit online.....


----------



## tbone75

Where is Auntie Dan ? Slacker !!


----------



## RandyMac

It was sunny and warm today, weather is making no sense.


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZzzzzzzlackZZZZzz Alarm went off again!!! One more post by one more chainsaw geek and we would have been on page 2!!!!! I know it's the dead of winter but we gotta kick it up a notch.....chit I made the last post!!! Oh and I forgot to add and clarify after my big stove ramblings, what that would mean if it came to be, for chainsaws, would be more saw time on the 521....make those heated handles earn thier keep!! 

OK......Dogs dewatered......stoves full.......you guys yelled at......hmmmm Am I forgetting anything????.........who am I talking to?...Oh that's right nobody.... cause your all ZZZZZZzzzzzlackerzzz...........I am going back to bed now......chit I'm supposed to be sick 'member?


----------



## RandyMac

sick member? TMI


----------



## Cantdog

Well....well....well in the time it took to type that 2 zzzlackerz showed up....one looking for an Acadian the other with the daily weather from the WC!! You guys are excluded from my diatribe.....nite!!


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> Well....well....well in the time it took to type that 2 zzzlackerz showed up....one looking for an Acadian the other with the daily weather from the WC!! You guys are excluded from my diatribe.....nite!!



I'm thinkin' you should try out a key in an outlet, that might get you going.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I'm thinkin' you should try out a key in an outlet, that might get you going.



That may work a little to good? LOL Auntie Dan could use it !


----------



## tbone75

One station say 1 - 3 today the other says 2-4 inches of snow today,suppose to last all day.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> I'm thinkin' you should try out a key in an outlet, that might get you going.



Couldn't be much worse than a cold dog nose in my eye socket whilst sound asleep.........that gets me going pretty good....didn't help having a sick 'membah either........


----------



## Cantdog

Heatwave here stihl +2!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Heatwave here stihl +2!!!!!



Got you by a long shot ,+16 here ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Fell asleep early,didn't load the stove for the night ! Stihl enough coals to get it going,but its cold in here !


----------



## RandyMac

A balmy 48F with rain just off the coast.
Weather Forecast Crescent City, CA | Crescent City Weather | Wunderground


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> A balmy 48F with rain just off the coast.
> Weather Forecast Crescent City, CA | Crescent City Weather | Wunderground



Suppose to hit 50 by the end of next week. ??? LOL Freezing rain Mon. rain Tues.

They changed that already ! LOL 54 Tues. !!!


----------



## tbone75

Auntie Dan is a Super Slacker this morning ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

But it was sooooo warm under all the covers .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> But it was sooooo warm under all the covers .



Your gonna be late for work ! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

I have the keys John ........:msp_smile:








Heated anything is a must today but we got a heatwave coming .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I have the keys John ........:msp_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heated anything is a must today but we got a heatwave coming .



Your going to need the A/C ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slackers ! Get up and get busy !


----------



## sefh3

I'm getting busy at the W... place.
Snowing this morning here.
Calling for 2" of white powder.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I'm up again.........had to call Dave...takin another day...fellin way better but not quite ready to face a cold, unheated, dusty cellar cutting new tennons on hundred yr old, half round log floor joists, overhead on a Friday....blahhhh.....we'll put a hurtin on it Monday!!! Coffee's perking on the cookstove....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I'm up again.........had to call Dave...takin another day...fellin way better but not quite ready to face a cold, unheated, dusty cellar cutting new tennons on hundred yr old, half round log floor joists, overhead on a Friday....blahhhh.....we'll put a hurtin on it Monday!!! Coffee's perking on the cookstove....



Guess you can slide today. Just make it a long weekend !


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I'm getting busy at the W... place.
> Snowing this morning here.
> Calling for 2" of white powder.



Careful !! You almost said a bad word ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

I been cleaning on the last 066 I got,getting it ready for a new home,maybe? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I did like John last nite,stove not properly prepared and went to bed early.
eleven hrs later only 68 in house !!
had coals so on went more wood..72 now..
5 above this mornin but stihl no urge to work in the shop.
caint see runnin the furnace that hard and using that much fuel,,will find somethin small to work on in house,like rebuild an extra carb or sumthin.

Robin,,another thot..... be carefull if somebody helped with cutting your firewood,,sthils do drool ( and husky's rule ) on the wood they are cutting,,that bio/haz mat will stay active for quit awhile,handling it can spread the sickness.. so wear gloves just in case.
I wont let a squeel any place near my firewood for that reason.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I been cleaning on the last 066 I got,getting it ready for a new home,maybe? LOL



I hope your wearing gloves !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I did like John last nite,stove not properly prepared and went to bed early.
> eleven hrs later only 68 in house !!
> had coals so on went more wood..72 now..
> 5 above this mornin but stihl no urge to work in the shop.
> caint see runnin the furnace that hard and using that much fuel,,will find somethin small to work on in house,like rebuild an extra carb or sumthin.
> 
> Robin,,another thot..... be carefull if somebody helped with cutting your firewood,,sthils do drool ( and husky's rule ) on the wood they are cutting,,that bio/haz mat will stay active for quit awhile,handling it can spread the sickness.. so wear gloves just in case.
> I wont let a squeel any place near my firewood for that reason.



Got mine just right , 73 now !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I hope your wearing gloves !!



Nah ............. I am immune to it now.


----------



## tbone75

The 49SP and the 038 carb will be here around 1pm !! Then that stinky can go home ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got mine just right , 73 now !



73 to cold !! 80 better


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I did like John last nite,stove not properly prepared and went to bed early.
> eleven hrs later only 68 in house !!
> had coals so on went more wood..72 now..
> 5 above this mornin but stihl no urge to work in the shop.
> caint see runnin the furnace that hard and using that much fuel,,will find somethin small to work on in house,like rebuild an extra carb or sumthin.
> 
> Robin,,another thot..... be carefull if somebody helped with cutting your firewood,,sthils do drool ( and husky's rule ) on the wood they are cutting,,that bio/haz mat will stay active for quit awhile,handling it can spread the sickness.. so wear gloves just in case.
> I wont let a squeel any place near my firewood for that reason.




No help with firewood except for felling back in August.....that guy is a Steel guy but I wouldn't let him use his OH34 Super...because of possible contamination...or cross pollenation....made him use my ported 268XP instead while I pushed the trees in the direction I wanted with the bucket on the tractor.........five above here too this AM.... going over to the shop later and get a fire going....got finish a tiny project...turning 20 Shaker Pegs in teak..about my speed....on my stool.. in the sun....wanted to thank Uncle Rob for the brown industrial scotchbrite....cut into thin strips it's great for power sanding contours on the lathe......but haven't seen him around so much lately...hope he and his folks are well....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 73 to cold !! 80 better



You and the OL would get along just fine ! She likes 85 better ! Way to hot !!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No help with firewood except for felling back in August.....that guy is a Steel guy but I wouldn't let him use his OH34 Super...because of possible contamination...or cross pollenation....made him use my ported 268XP instead while I pushed the trees in the direction I wanted with the bucket on the tractor.........five above here too this AM.... going over to the shop later and get a fire going....got finish a tiny project...turning 20 Shaker Pegs in teak..about my speed....on my stool.. in the sun....wanted to thank Uncle Rob for the brown industrial scotchbrite....cut into thin strips it's great for power sanding contours on the lathe......but haven't seen him around so much lately...hope he and his folks are well....



If you used a Steel,may have been sick all winter ! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

John,,how many sq fet you have available in your saw shop ??
i'm looking at garage plans.
i only have 256 in mine,pretty smal,trying to decide what size i need.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,how many sq fet you have available in your saw shop ??
> i'm looking at garage plans.
> i only have 256 in mine,pretty smal,trying to decide what size i need.



About 15'x20' , way to small !! LOL Wouldn't be to bad,but I got lots of stuff in there !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> About 15'x20' , way to small !! LOL Wouldn't be to bad,but I got lots of stuff in there !



Friend wioth the mill that has been giving me the lumber for my house called last nite to see if i got what i wanted.
tree co. has been cutting a lot around here and keeps dropping them in yis yard so he has a LOT of trees to mill.
told him i was thinking of building a garage.
he said as soon as warm enuf he will start milling for me,,,,any and all lumber i need,as much as i need,,free !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

*Another cool southern morning....*

Ponds have a light ice topping on them now and get to work to wrestle a cold paver that won't start. Two new batteries, new starter yesterday... she's just cold. Trying to get it moved inside today before the ice/snow storm hits. 

















First year for us being contracted to push snow / salt roads for the DOT.... owners thought it would be good revenue. One is out hunting right now and one is in Mexico on the beach...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Friend wioth the mill that has been giving me the lumber for my house called last nite to see if i got what i wanted.
> tree co. has been cutting a lot around here and keeps dropping them in yis yard so he has a LOT of trees to mill.
> told him i was thinking of building a garage.
> he said as soon as warm enuf he will start milling for me,,,,any and all lumber i need,as much as i need,,free !



What a deal ! Go BIG !! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Can't ever over do it sizewise.......you will fill to capacity no matter how big or how small.......20 x 24 is a good size.....find out how long his logs are and build to take best advantage of the wood available.....

P.S. Remember only 8s, 12s, and 16 footers work for 16" layout without waste.......add in 10s and 14 footers if you go 24" layout.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Can't ever over do it sizewise.......you will fill to capacity no matter how big or how small.......20 x 24 is a good size.....find out how long his logs are and build to take best advantage of the wood available.....



Your right,never big enough ! It will get filled no matter ! LOL
Very good advice too,work with what you have the most of !

2x6 studs too,more insulation !


----------



## Cantdog

I pulled a dim one John....those 521 modules you pointed out to me were all gone when I went to buy one last night:msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I pulled a dim one John....those 521 modules you pointed out to me were all gone when I went to buy one last night:msp_sad:



Trade ya one. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Trade ya one. :msp_rolleyes:



You son of gun did you buy those?????:msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You son of gun did you buy those?????:msp_w00t:



Yes I did. :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

I kinda needed one. LOL The new one is on its way,the other is already here. LOL

I will be sending it your way. :msp_smile:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yes I did. :msp_w00t:



HaHaHa!!! How long was you gonna wait before you said anything.......until I started whining uncontrolablly:sword:


I gotta keep a better eye on you......


What do ya need????LOL!!! I know you've got something in mind.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!!! How long was you gonna wait before you said anything.......until I started whining uncontrolablly:sword:
> 
> 
> I gotta keep a better eye on you......
> 
> 
> What do ya need????LOL!!! I know you've got something in mind.....LOL!!!



LMAO !!! Was hoping it would take you longer ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Let me get this 49sp out of the box,and I will see? LOL Just got here !


----------



## Cantdog

:msp_cursing::msp_cursing::msp_cursing: Did you buy that saw you asked about??? They are a little heavy but this time of year the heated handles are worth it!!......I had a whole plan last night was gonna spend some $$$ with that guy.....a module was important to the plan.....now I stihl gotta spend some $$ there....gonna pick up that........ wait!!.... I ain't tellin' you.....I'll be back later......


----------



## tbone75

This thing will need a couple parts. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> :msp_cursing::msp_cursing::msp_cursing: Did you buy that saw you asked about??? They are a little heavy but this time of year the heated handles are worth it!!......I had a whole plan last night was gonna spend some $$$ with that guy.....a module was important to the plan.....now I stihl gotta spend some $$ there....gonna pick up that........ wait!!.... I ain't tellin' you.....I'll be back later......



:msp_wub:


----------



## tbone75

Am I in trouble? :msp_scared:




:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I asked a guy about coils for a 521 on flea bay,said he had 2 of them.Then I bought the saw ! LOL Then couldn't find the coils !! he finally got through with where they were ! LOL Bought the one,told you about the other. I was afraid it would get away,so I bought it too !

Now your on board. 


The first part was when you told me what it was ! Then just had to have it ! Red-CAD ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Cool.....I just bought the rest of the stuff I need. How does the piston look on that 49?? I see you need an airbox, recoil, clutch cover, bar plates. a muffler bolt...what is that mess to the left of the muffler???


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Cool.....I just bought the rest of the stuff I need. How does the piston look on that 49?? I see you need an airbox, recoil, clutch cover, bar plates. a muffler bolt...what is that mess to the left of the muffler???



Got the clutch cover ! That thing by the muffler ???? LOL I will go pull the muffler in just a few to see? May need a wrap handle too,see if I can fix this one? Also need a chain adjuster.

Need a black air box and brake handle for the 521 too. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> :msp_wub:



Ahh my plan was: to buy a module and that 49SP case half from him........I have the special flywheel side NOS case half for a 521 so I will use that with the NOS case half from him (that I just bought) to build that 521 I just got that has bad mains, no spark and a scored P&C...Oh yeah I also have a NOS P&C kit (521/52/52E) that I've been wondering what to do with....about evertthing else looks good....Thanks John for giving me a heart attack and then being the guy to yell "CLEAR" just as it was all going dark.......


----------



## tbone75

Piston has some minor marks,nothing that will hurt I don't think.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ahh my plan was: to buy a module and that 49SP case half from him........I have the special flywheel side NOS case half for a 521 so I will use that with the NOS case half from him (that I just bought) to build that 521 I just got that has bad mains, no spark and a scored P&C...Oh yeah I also have a NOS P&C kit (521/52/52E) that I've been wondering what to do with....about evertthing else looks good....Thanks John for giving me a heart attack and then being the guy to yell "CLEAR" just as it was all going dark.......



Dam !! Should have let you sweat another day or two ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Got the clutch cover ! That thing by the muffler ???? LOL I will go pull the muffler in just a few to see? May need a wrap handle too,see if I can fix this one? Also need a chain adjuster.
> 
> Need a black air box and brake handle for the 521 too. LOL



That handle may not be bent...a lot of times you can loosen the pinch bolt on the mount just above the clutch and rotate it back the way it is supposed to be and reclamp.......Jonsereds top handle is supposed to be pretty much square across the top. Chain adjuster and a black and red air box are no problem.....brake handle may be a problem....not many of those survived....the brakes never worked that great and the handles are just held on with another pinch bolt so they got tossed...a lot ...I'll look....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dam !! Should have let you sweat another day or two ! :hmm3grin2orange:



U plick jonny


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That handle may not be bent...a lot of times you can loosen the pinch bolt on the mount just above the clutch and rotate it back the way it is supposed to be and reclamp.......Jonsereds top handle is supposed to be pretty much square across the top. Chain adjuster and a black and red air box are no problem.....brake handle may be a problem....not many of those survived....the brakes never worked that great and the handles are just held on with another pinch bolt so they got tossed...a lot ...I'll look....



The handle on this one is bent fer sure ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Piston has some minor marks,nothing that will hurt I don't think.




On these saws you really have to take it apart and see.....I've got some that looked a lot worse than that one and had near perfect P&Cs.........and others that looked pretty good and the piston didn't look scored but when I took them apart the piston was worn completely out to the point where piston sides were worn onto the transfers to the point of 0.020" or so above the rest of the skirt....but again looked good in the ex port.
....


----------



## tbone75

I better go finish cleaning the 066,then get onto something more fun ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The handle on this one is bent fer sure ! LOL



I can probably come up with a decent one.....have you tried loosening the pinch bolt?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> On these saws you really have to take it apart and see.....I've got some that looked a lot worse than that one and had near perfect P&Cs.........and others that looked pretty good and the piston didn't look scored but when I took them apart the piston was worn completely out to the point where piston sides were worn onto the transfers to the point of 0.020" or so above the rest of the skirt....but again looked good in the ex port.
> ....



OK ........... I will pull it apart and see?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I can probably come up with a decent one.....have you tried loosening the pinch bolt?



Its about half flat where it curves. Looks like the other guy tried to straighten it that way,bolts are stihl loose. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Its about half flat where it curves. Looks like the other guy tried to straighten it that way,bolts are stihl loose. LOL




OK.... they don't bend back worth a hoot......I'll look...


----------



## tbone75

I got a new AF cover from that place for the 49sp too. Only bought it for the knob and plug cover. If you need it too,just let me know?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I got a new AF cover from that place for the 49sp too. Only bought it for the knob and plug cover. If you need it too,just let me know?



I wondered where that went...........LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I wondered where that went...........LOL!!!



Its all your fault ! You got me started on the Red-CAD !!


----------



## tbone75

Me and this 49sp are not off to a good start ! Carried it down to the shop,did something wrong? Back hurts now ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Fri. afternoon SLACKERS !


----------



## Cantdog

Been over to the shop looking in boxes of 49stuff......I found a red and black airboxes....a decent recoil...a couple straight top hanldes.....there were two kinds, early and late, the early one that has a thick plastic cover and the late is just a pipe coated with a black epoxy....did Uncle Rob send you any of that big shrinkwrap??? I think that stuff would go well on the late one.....the early one has a plastic dissorder on the bottom left...kinda beat looking but not bent.....do you need a black motor cover too or just the airbox????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Been over to the shop looking in boxes of 49stuff......I found a red and black airboxes....a decent recoil...a couple straight top hanldes.....there were two kinds, early and late, the early one that has a thick plastic cover and the late is just a pipe coated with a black epoxy....did Uncle Rob send you any of that big shrinkwrap??? I think that stuff would go well on the late one.....the early one has a plastic dissorder on the bottom left...kinda beat looking but not bent.....do you need a black motor cover too or just the airbox????



Yes , I have the shrink wrap.And only need the black air box. Have a good cover.


Hey !! No rush !! Yer sick !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yes , I have the shrink wrap.And only need the black air box. Have a good cover.
> 
> 
> Hey !! No rush !! Yer sick !!



I went over to put wood in the stove on the way to do Hoss...I wanted to look at some other stuff I had for the 910 project too. Guess I gotta place another order to that guy....lol!!

You stiil need the red airbox too right?? Just putting it all in a box so once you get closer to needing it and see what else you need I can ship it all to once.. 

I don't like being sick......so I gotta keep as busy as I can.......


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ponds have a light ice topping on them now and get to work to wrestle a cold paver that won't start. Two new batteries, new starter yesterday... she's just cold. Trying to get it moved inside today before the ice/snow storm hits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First year for us being contracted to push snow / salt roads for the DOT.... owners thought it would be good revenue. One is out hunting right now and one is in Mexico on the beach...



Geez , That's what your trucks look like in January !!!!
Ours are ready like that in early October .


----------



## dancan

I'm sure the owner of this vineyard is a Huuqvarna owner/operator .
How else could someone come up with a product name like this ??







Four skins wine , What were they thinking ????


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Geez , That's what your trucks look like in January !!!!
> Ours are ready like that in early October .



And geez , them plows are a little small , we got 1/2 tons with that size on them and where's the wing blade ???


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Geez , That's what your trucks look like in January !!!!
> Ours are ready like that in early October .



You also may notice......not a wing to be seen either....most of ours are the same height on the drivers side but taper up to 48" and then a seperate 24-30" by 10 foot hydraulic wing.....we MAY have more snow than NC..matter of fact I had a guy work for me for a couple yrs from NC...he was a hoot in the snow...he couldn't believe it when we got 24" to a whack and it only slowed things down for a day...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'm sure the owner of this vineyard is a Huuqvarna owner/operator .
> How else could someone come up with a product name like this ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four skins wine , What were they thinking ????



Well I was excited until I read it was a red.....can't get the OL hopped up on that next time I cook haddock....shoot:msp_thumbdn:

Here sweety have another glass of four Skins...it'll help with the mood.......LOL!!! ayah.....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> You also may notice......not a wing to be seen either....most of ours are the same height on the drivers side but taper up to 48" and then a seperate 24-30" by 10 foot hydraulic wing.....we MAY have more snow than NC..matter of fact I had a guy work for me for a couple yrs from NC...he was a hoot in the snow...he couldn't believe it when we got 24" to a whack and it only slowed things down for a day...



I guess all we could say is "Amateurs" LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I guess all we could say is "Amateurs" LOL





LOL That guy was a rugged unit about 5-9...5-10...250lbs...flat top hair....football player....my old shop had steel roof and when we would get a couple feet built up he would go up stairs and push up on the rafters with his shoulders.."rocking" the snow.....when it finally would start the slide he would dash outside to watch it go......then he'd laugh and laugh...until I handed him the shovel...we still had to get in and out of the shop...but he would shovel it right out.....Hope he's well....Laymon was his name..many stories...


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'm sure the owner of this vineyard is a Huuqvarna owner/operator .
> How else could someone come up with a product name like this ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four skins wine , What were they thinking ????



Looks like somebody bot a lot of leftover grapes from other vinyards and tried to make something,,and failed !!
when you cant spell the name of a grape right on the label,,give up..
trash,garbage,junk,spew,etc...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

No doubt we are amateurs! Thursday those trucks were hauling asphalt...and Monday we will be making asphalt again. The plows are 12'x36" and poorly designed to say the least. The big joke is they rolled out at 10am today and they shut to office down so I came home to work on some saws that are back logged. Good day for me in the end. We have 1/2"-3/4" of ice right now and most of the state of NC is shut down. 

Got home to get a saw boxed up and shipped out and then into the shop before 130!

Put together one Poulan (Poulan Pro 260) for a guy at work and when I flipped the fuel lines around on the primer.. the dang thing runs.. and runs good. I should have known when I got it with new fuel lines and it wasn't running. 

Grabbed the next Poulan and started in on it. New cheapie bar and chain and a used clutch cover. The owner swore it ran great but chain kept coming off. That was due to the lack of tensioner and lousy operator. I told him it wasn't worth working on but he wanted it fixed and he's 80.. I'm not going to argue. I committed a cardinal "no no" though, didn't check the crank. All together and notice the carb is WAY out of adjustment and I can not get it to idle. Pop the recoil off and the flywheel side bearing is bad.  So now to eat a bar and chain or take the bar and chain, finish up a 3314 that was going to be mine and just sell him that one for double the bar and chain. I'm 99.9% sure that's what he'll get. What do I need a fleet of cheap saws for? I figure he's an inspiration.. 80 and still runs a concrete crew 5 days a week. One of these days I'll learn not to work on these plastic clam-shell saws. Ahh well... a frustrating day with saws is always better than good day in the office. 

In by the fire now listening to the sleet hit the windows.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> And geez , them plows are a little small , we got 1/2 tons with that size on them and where's the wing blade ???



Cmon Dan,,dont exgaterate !!
3/4 ton truck and you know it !!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Ron I have a correction to make concerning our whine discussion last night....come to find out I didn't have a cheep Cali Pinot afterall....it was a cheep Italian Pinot.....LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Asphalt , it'll be a while yet before they fire up them plants up here LOL
Over the last 3 days I've been watching a crew of four putting up and sheathing 38 rafters and 2 gable ends that they had to crane up in the temps and wind chills we've had .
When I look at what they're wearing , I just shake my head because there is no way that a Caharrt brown boomer coat and work pants are that warm but they're putting in a full day .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hey Ron I have a correction to make concerning our whine discussion last night....come to find out I didn't have a cheep Cali Pinot afterall....it was a cheep Italian Pinot.....LOL!!!



Well then it was a " greasy-O " !! LOl !
as in " pinyaw greasy oh " .. 
YUCK either way !
try a cheap aussy reisling if you dont want to spend much for a good dinner whine.
white,light,not to sweet,nice nose,fruity but mild pallete and a smoothe non tannic after taste that will clean clear with a cracker.
see if you can find yellow tail from auss.

if you can find some "wagner" brand from NY that comes in a 1/2 gallon bottle,pref white but they do have a blush and some red for a non assumptive dinner drinking wine it is one of the best for the price.
they sell it in NY by the 55 gal drum !! 
when out there i always stock up on " red cat " an absolute fine FUN red that makes you smile for the first couple glasses..

Red Cat Wine | Hazlitt 1852 Vineyards


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Asphalt , it'll be a while yet before they fire up them plants up here LOL
> Over the last 3 days I've been watching a crew of four putting up and sheathing 38 rafters and 2 gable ends that they had to crane up in the temps and wind chills we've had .
> When I look at what they're wearing , I just shake my head because there is no way that a Caharrt brown boomer coat and work pants are that warm but they're putting in a full day .



It's all in how many layers they got under the carharts.....ya gotts ta keep movin.....'sides they are Novies...born an bred...just like Huskies...live to get the job done...LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Well then it was a " greasy-O " !! LOl !
> as in " pinyaw greasy oh " ..
> YUCK either way !
> try a cheap aussy reisling if you dont want to spend much for a good dinner whine.
> white,light,not to sweet,nice nose,fruity but mild pallete and a smoothe non tannic after taste that will clean clear with a cracker.
> see if you can find yellow tail from auss.
> 
> if you can find some "wagner" brand from NY that comes in a 1/2 gallon bottle,pref white but they do have a blush and some red for a non assumptive dinner drinking wine it is one of the best for the price.
> they sell it in NY by the 55 gal drum !!
> when out there i always stock up on " red cat " an absolute fine FUN red that makes you smile for the first couple glasses..
> 
> Red Cat Wine | Hazlitt 1852 Vineyards



Yep do Yellow Tail fairly often...cool 'lil joey on the lable....never tried much NY whine....


----------



## Cantdog

What happened to John?? Musta wore him out......we had a very busy afternoon.......in the ancient Jonsereds world.....good ol' boy that John.....gotta say...


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> It's all in how many layers they got under the carharts.....ya gotts ta keep movin.....'sides they are Novies...born an bred...just like Huskies...live to get the job done...LOL!!



I don't think they had enough layers , saw them doin' the 2 step quite a few times with the hands under their coats LOL
Tuff or stupid , I don't know but they sure are gitten'ER'done ................ Glad it's not my house .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> What happened to John?? Musta wore him out......we had a very busy afternoon.......in the ancient Jonsereds world.....good ol' boy that John.....gotta say...



Out lookin' fer some red whine to go with the red saws ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I don't think they had enough layers , saw them doin' the 2 step quite a few times with the hands under their coats LOL
> Tuff or stupid , I don't know but they sure are gitten'ER'done ................ Glad it's not my house .



Young........


----------



## tbone75

Ron sounds like a true whine-o !


----------



## tbone75

Took one of them pain pills,SOB knocked me out ! Don't usually do that ? Gonna be a long night now !


----------



## tbone75

Missed my supper too ! Now I got to dig something up to eat.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Ron sounds like a true whine-o !



Well.... he APPEARS to know what he's talking about......'course them "Live Free Or Diers" have a propensity to "Bafffle w/BS"...ya learn that livin next door...over the yrs.....


----------



## roncoinc

well,, i "got er done " today !!
after two days of fighting..
download the RSA ( law ) fron state website,,call state motor vehicles to make sure,they send me to town then say go to satellite office to finish.
town say no such thing,show them RSa,the call state,state says send fax,wait for that,get an ok,town does thier thing,go to staellite state office,,they say cant do,,call state,you have to go there..
go to state they say,,blah ,blah blah,, i say i dont want handicap plates,only want the free reg,,they say only handicap free,,i give up..
got my free plates tho !  oh yeh frre registration too..everything free. confused ?? join the club !! i have no idea what happened but now every year i just go to town,show them car reg and they do it all free.
well not completelly free,cost $7 to reg car..












nice looking plate eh ?? hoser ??


----------



## Cantdog

Ayah......Just don't park in the handycapped parking at Shaws....cause I know you walk fine....... well..... unless you are having trouble walking for some reason.....YAGI!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ayah......Just don't park in the handycapped parking at Shaws....cause I know you walk fine....... well..... unless you are having trouble walking for some reason.....YAGI!!!!



I got the wheelchair thing on hanging on my mirror ! I get the good parking spots ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Used to build houses, it's what I left to get into paving. The last few months I was building houses, I was on Smith Mtn. Lake in VA. I will never forget the morning that was ~10* and and 35-40 mph winds. The rathers were humming and trembling in the wind. The salamanders couldn't keep up as we were trimming out. Long cold week that week and I vowed to find a warmer job and I did.. asphalt.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

""well,, i "got er done " today !!""


Glad you got it to go through. The paperwork for those that deserve / really need the placards is always a pain. My MIL has been working on it for 4 years and they keep denying her even with doctors letters and all. There are days she can't hardly stand but they deem she is still able. Glad you were able to push through the hoops and persevere.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ayah......Just don't park in the handycapped parking at Shaws....cause I know you walk fine....... well..... unless you are having trouble walking for some reason.....YAGI!!!!



I TOLD them i didnt have a walking disability.
they said,,law says you get free plates,,these only free veteran plates we got ,these what you get !!
maybe some mexican have to walk further if i use up a spot ??


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Used to build houses, it's what I left to get into paving. The last few months I was building houses, I was on Smith Mtn. Lake in VA. I will never forget the morning that was ~10* and and 35-40 mph winds. The rathers were humming and trembling in the wind. The salamanders couldn't keep up as we were trimming out. Long cold week that week and I vowed to find a warmer job and I did.. asphalt.



Sorry Jimmy..........feel bad....real bad.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Robin I do need a red air box and a black air box too. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I TOLD them i didnt have a walking disability.
> they said,,law says you get free plates,,these only free veteran plates we got ,these what you get !!
> maybe some mexican have to walk further if i use up a spot ??



LOL!!! I hear Ya Ron.......the left hand don't know what the right hands doing........no common sense.......Rome had the same issues........


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin I do need a red air box and a black air box too. LOL



I dunno you gotts a black top needs an air box.......ya gotts a red top with a broken air box......you tell me......


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,starting to get late.
when yur old and disabled and retarded,and handicapped,, a long 6 hr day can do you in..
time to feed the stove and put on my depends and jammies with the feets and hoodie and turn on the lectric blanket and hope for a good night..
make sure the rubber sheet on the matress is in place and hope not to have an accident.
hope my nurse wakes me up in time to help me into the shower so i can get on the puter in time to catch you guys in the mornin 

TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

reg.tm.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I dunno you gotts a black top needs an air box.......ya gotts a red top with a broken air box......you tell me......



I needs one of each. The black one is broke and the red one is broke. LOL Least I think the 521 takes the same air box? Only its black.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy's gone hope I didn't offend Jimmy......just his spring will start in 3 weeks.....not mine.....one of the great ironies not lost on me........yrs ago when I worked for the man....always swore he was an idiot......framing in the winter....finishin in the summer...jus stupid.....never happen if I were King...we would frame in the summer and finish all winter.......went on to be the King......ended up framing in the winter and finishing in the summer jus like always......same ol...same ol....different idiot....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,starting to get late.
> when yur old and disabled and retarded,and handicapped,, a long 6 hr day can do you in..
> time to feed the stove and put on my depends and jammies with the feets and hoodie and turn on the lectric blanket and hope for a good night..
> make sure the rubber sheet on the matress is in place and hope not to have an accident.
> hope my nurse wakes me up in time to help me into the shower so i can get on the puter in time to catch you guys in the mornin
> 
> TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> reg.tm.



Don't forget the side rails ! Don't want you falling out of bed ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I needs one of each. The black one is broke and the red one is broke. LOL Least I think the 521 takes the same air box? Only its black.[/QUO
> 
> 
> Yep!! same as the 52/52E


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,starting to get late.
> when yur old and disabled and retarded,and handicapped,, a long 6 hr day can do you in..
> time to feed the stove and put on my depends and jammies with the feets and hoodie and turn on the lectric blanket and hope for a good night..
> make sure the rubber sheet on the matress is in place and hope not to have an accident.
> hope my nurse wakes me up in time to help me into the shower so i can get on the puter in time to catch you guys in the mornin
> 
> TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> reg.tm.




We'll be right there for ya Ron.....and after all the bs....congrats on the plate and bennies....ain't like you ain't got it comming...pax...


----------



## Cantdog

OK then......I, of course, Have accumulinated every NOS Jonsereds part I could afford over the last few yrs... So...... long ago I found a louvred ex panel in a bunch of NOS parts...no idea what it went to....today I found out......went to a West Coast Muffler for a 910......at the same time I found a NOS WC muffler without the louvered panel.........the 910 project is getting beter!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK then......I, of course, Have accumulinated every NOS Jonsereds part I could afford over the last few yrs... So...... long ago I found a louvred ex panel in a bunch of NOS parts...no idea what it went to....today I found out......went to a West Coast Muffler for a 910......at the same time I found a NOS WC muffler without the louvered panel.........the 910 project is getting beter!!!



Sounds like its going be a nice saw !


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure got quiet ? I don't have much to say,I was snoozing ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Sealackers!!!!!!!!!!
Evening everyone. Been having connection issues lately.
Having bday party for my son. 
Turns 6 on Monday!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Sealackers!!!!!!!!!!
> Evening everyone. Been having connection issues lately.
> Having bday party for my son.
> Turns 6 on Monday!!!



Tell him Happy Birthday for us !


----------



## tbone75

Dang snoozing slackers !


Must be nice :msp_sad:


Guess it will be a couple naps tomorrow. 


Would like to work on saws, but the OL gets peeved if I make to much noise. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !!!


----------



## RandyMac

had an inch of rain yesterday, went from a low temp of 45 to a high of 49, whoohooo.
More rain on the way, next break could be Tuesday. Temps are staying on the cool side, lows in 30s, highs to mid 40s. I'm guessing more snow to the East.
I have a spider living on one of the big cameras, it looks as big as a red rock crab. On the subject of crabs, the season started way late. Instead of early to mid December, it started a week ago, the sea has been fairly calm, no lost boats so far.


----------



## Cantdog

Warming up here a bit ...mid 40's (maybe) by Tues......when it warms up here it usually snows..not much in the forecast so far...splitting and forwarding firewood today...ice roads through the woods are smooth as can be right now......great for moving around in the woods....super for yarding wood...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Roads are clear here this morning, just got back from Halifax, my car had not been started since before Christmas, was in a snow bank and mostly covered with snow. Got into it using a propane torch to get the lock thawed and the engine started on the first turn over. Took it to Hfx this trip in and back, got to get the 4 Pioneers out of the trunk today....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see Jerry and Robin are up and moving ! But them SLACKERS are stihl snoooooozzzzing ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Warming up here a bit ...mid 40's (maybe) by Tues......when it warms up here it usually snows..not much in the forecast so far...splitting and forwarding firewood today...ice roads through the woods are smooth as can be right now......great for moving around in the woods....super for yarding wood...



Must be feeling better today?


----------



## tbone75

Time to go play with saws ! Very quietly !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Time to go play with saws ! Very quietly !



No starting them in the house....LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey look ! The sun's up !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey look ! The sun's up !



Where???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Kitty is trying his best to make a phone call but that didn`t work out so well for him so this his try at typing again



ef, , m,hp'



jfgl909,;[[8trdm flo l;pkl;'t123-\pj iop[

guess he got tired of that and is now chasing a wadded up paper ball....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Hey,,above zero this mornin !!
nothin but coals left in stove so needed to refill,,didnt like the 68 deg in house,to cold,,now 77,heats up QUICK now.
by next year after all the work on house all i will need to cut firewood will be one of them little homeowner saws 

i just looked and measured,used a tad over a cord so far this year 
And i know i have wasted a lot of wood over heating the house on nice days when sun is out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Above zero here to,..its a whoppin 6F out there, hope Dan`s air conditioner is up to the task.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

More gubmint BS to go thru.
RSA 214:13 says i can get a free permanent hunting and fishing license,,, i have thier form printed out,fill it in,get it signed by,,,well,kinda iffy on that cause they say who two diff ways !! 
will get it worked out befor fishing season gets here


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Robin,,how many 2x6's to build walls for a 24x24 building including bottom plate and top plate ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

24x24 building takes 84 studs and 24 pieces 12' for top and bottom plate plus the doublers for the top. You then have to figure in how many windows and doors you are using and their sizes. What is the pitch of your roof, need to know to figure how many cripples needed to fit under rafters to fill in gable ends?
Figured for 16" on center stud spacing.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> 24x24 building takes 84 studs and 24 pieces 12' for top and bottom plate plus the doublers for the top. You then have to figure in how many windows and doors you are using and their sizes. What is the pitch of your roof, need to know to figure how many cripples needed to fit under rafters to fill in gable ends?



I was trying to start simple so i could understand !!

If i pour a slab with the concrete blocks sticking up one row do i need the bottom plate to be PT ?

was going to figure material list first without windows and doors to keep simple at first.
I dont know what a recomended roof pitch is for snow load here.
Robin may know as we get more snow here 
tried to find plans on the interweb but no free ones,hasta pay 
trying to start a material list for my milling friend..
would like list seperated as to whats it's for.
filling in under rafters can be from scraps from the mill and not needed in list.
same with headers over doors and windows..
he has a lot of stuff over 6 in and some to thick rts can be used.
planning on using attic for storage,do i need 6x6 there or 2x4 ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No starting them in the house....LOL



Now I can ! She moved , a little. LOL Bed to couch .


----------



## tbone75

Getting tired now. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Looks like most of the slackers showed up !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

> If i pour a slab with the concrete blocks sticking up one row do i need the bottom plate to be PT ?



I would. It's peace of mind if nothing else.




Morning all.. everything is one frozen sheet of ice here. The lab is loving it and the chihuahua is not happy at all. Finally did her business and came in to lay in front of the fire place. I must quit complaining as they say 44* today and 70* by Wed. Woohoo.. don't put those flip flops away yet!


Anyone else have trouble convincing the spouse that wood heat is good? We are looking to move and I mentioned I would love to have a wood stove at the next house as opposed to the gas logs we have now. My wife says no way as it's dirty. I grew up with two wood stoves and you could keep 3400 sqft warmer than you could stand. Yes you had to sweep around the fire place and such, but I just hate these 2.50+/gallon price for propane and gas logs just don't feel as warm as a good stove sitting there. Any ideas to help convince her?


----------



## AU_K2500

Going to quote my first tree job here in Texas. Nothing big, bunch of cedars. Should be a fun day of running saws.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> I would. It's peace of mind if nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all.. everything is one frozen sheet of ice here. The lab is loving it and the chihuahua is not happy at all. Finally did her business and came in to lay in front of the fire place. I must quit complaining as they say 44* today and 70* by Wed. Woohoo.. don't put those flip flops away yet!
> 
> 
> Anyone else have trouble convincing the spouse that wood heat is good? We are looking to move and I mentioned I would love to have a wood stove at the next house as opposed to the gas logs we have now. My wife says no way as it's dirty. I grew up with two wood stoves and you could keep 3400 sqft warmer than you could stand. Yes you had to sweep around the fire place and such, but I just hate these 2.50+/gallon price for propane and gas logs just don't feel as warm as a good stove sitting there. Any ideas to help convince her?



With the money saved on heat she can buy more shoes !!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Going to quote my first tree job here in Texas. Nothing big, bunch of cedars. Should be a fun day of running saws.



You found a tree ???? :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> you found a tree ???? :msp_confused:



lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I was trying to start simple so i could understand !!
> 
> If i pour a slab with the concrete blocks sticking up one row do i need the bottom plate to be PT ?
> 
> was going to figure material list first without windows and doors to keep simple at first.
> I dont know what a recomended roof pitch is for snow load here.
> Robin may know as we get more snow here
> tried to find plans on the interweb but no free ones,hasta pay
> trying to start a material list for my milling friend..
> would like list seperated as to whats it's for.
> filling in under rafters can be from scraps from the mill and not needed in list.
> same with headers over doors and windows..
> he has a lot of stuff over 6 in and some to thick rts can be used.
> planning on using attic for storage,do i need 6x6 there or 2x4 ?



Jerry's correct......you can reduce the number to 60 studs if you use 24" layout...but same number of plates either way...if you want storage in the attic you need your collar ties/ceiling joists to be at least 2x6 and I wouldn't go over 16" centers at that...2x8 be even better...so you'll need another 20 a side plus 9 more to build a carrying beam to land the centers on......Where are going to insulate...the ceiling or the roof.....ceiling is a bit less insulation and way better for ventilation....rafters want to be 2x6......16' will get you 5 maybe 6" pitch but no steeper on a building that wide.....steeper is better for the roof and for storage. Sorry can't be any more accurate on the rafters...don't have a framing square or my const. calc. here....so you will need 40 rafters @ 16" or 28 @ 24".... usually I use a 2x8 for the ridge with 2x6 rafters but a 1x8 will do.....All that said I don't like mixing 16 and 24" layouts on the same building......nothing really wrong with do it....just rubbs me the rong way.....If you are up on blocks I think you can go with spruce for your shoe......for a client I would use PT.....but I expect 2x6 rough spruce if kept dry will last you out.....no problem.....


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You found a tree ???? :msp_confused:



Yes. I found a tree bigger than my leg.....they're up in Caddo Mills. Bout 40 minutes north east of here. Pictures this afternoon.


----------



## Cantdog

One other thing to consider when using rough sawn framing......is you'll need acess to a surface planer....you will, at the very least want to make you shoes and plates all the same thickness or framing will become APITA....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Jerry's correct......you can reduce the number to 60 studs if you use 24" layout...but same number of plates either way...if you want storage in the attic you need your collar ties/ceiling joists to be at least 2x6 and I wouldn't go over 16" centers at that...2x8 be even better...so you'll need another 20 a side plus 9 more to build a carrying beam to land the centers on......Where are going to insulate...the ceiling or the roof.....ceiling is a bit less insulation and way better for ventilation....rafters want to be 2x6......16' will get you 5 maybe 6" pitch but no steeper on a building that wide.....steeper is better for the roof and for storage. Sorry can't be any more accurate on the rafters...don't have a framing square or my const. calc. here....so you will need 40 rafters @ 16" or 28 @ 24".... usually I use a 2x8 for the ridge with 2x6 rafters but a 1x8 will do.....All that said I don't like mixing 16 and 24" layouts on the same building......nothing really wrong with do it....just rubbs me the rong way.....If you are up on blocks I think you can go with spruce for your shoe......for a client I would use PT.....but I expect 2x6 rough spruce if kept dry will last you out.....no problem.....




Right on Robin, all good info. We can easily walk Ron through getting a list of materials for this building. If he does not know his window and door sizes right now I would say he would be covered if he gets 100 studs for a 16" layout or 75 for a 24" layout. That usually covers enough framing members to frame out windows and doors in a building this size. Ron states he can get header materials from scrap pile. I like to keep all my headers the same material size,ie: 2X10 as it will cover any opening width that he is likely to come across on this building if the garage door is located on the gable end of the building. If not then a gluelam beam might be needed if the garage door opening is going to exceed 10' in width and be located on the load carrying side of the building. Regular spruce bottom plate is fine if it is set up on a raised block wall.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> One other thing to consider when using rough sawn framing......is you'll need acess to a surface planer....you will, at the very least want to make you shoes and plates all the same thickness or framing will become APITA....



I think i will go PT on the bottom plate.
he has a planer for the top plate,i understand same thickness thing.
with ruff 2x6 i cant see why not 24in sides and roof.
roof wil probly be metal with cieling insulated.
If you find some time a material list i could understand would be welcome.
wont be doing it for awhile but can start prparing and scrounging


----------



## jimdad07

60 hours so far this week, two days left to go and then off call. Everybody keeping warm?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> 60 hours so far this week, two days left to go and then off call. Everybody keeping warm?



Hey slacker ! How ya doing?

Warm , suppose to hit 60 Wed., then a high of 24 next Fri. ??? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Just got up from a 2hr nap. LOL Good to go again !


----------



## dancan

You remember 'bout that boat that went on a 2 hour cruise ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You remember 'bout that boat that went on a 2 hour cruise ?



Ginger and Maryann ?


----------



## tbone75

Got me a new toy today ! Sure looks like a Ryobi ? 45.00 to my door,looks brand new? LOL New B&C and bar cover,even got a wrench ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

MaryAnn...........................


----------



## Scooterbum

Balmy 30 degrees with little white stuff falling.........


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> MaryAnn...........................



Always thought she was hotter than Ginger. LOL I was just a kid back then,so was you Scoot ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Got me a new toy today ! Sure looks like a Ryobi ? 45.00 to my door,looks brand new? LOL New B&C and bar cover,even got a wrench ! LOL



See , 2 hour cruise and he's floundering on the rocks LOL


----------



## dancan

And yes ...............MaryAnn :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> See , 2 hour cruise and he's floundering on the rocks LOL



Bet I can double my money on it ! LOL Did the last one ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Will be a good job. 8 trees on the drive way. 4-5 more in the yard. 

View attachment 275692

View attachment 275693


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Will be a good job. 8 trees on the drive way. 4-5 more in the yard.
> 
> View attachment 275692
> 
> View attachment 275693



Them aint trees ! Them is bushes ! LOL

Stihl be lots of fun !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And yes ...............MaryAnn :msp_smile:



 You was stihl in diapers when that show was on ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

What would a Texan do with a tree once he catches it ?


----------



## dancan

I'll have you know I remember the Space Launches to the moon !
One of them happened when BugsBunny was on , man was I ever mad


----------



## tbone75

Got the 066 cleaned up,it has a mark on the piston,looks like carbon did it.Just barely feel it,can't feel it on the rings. It also has the longer brake handle ! Got to swap that out for myself to use the 3/4 wrap on mine ! LOL

Put the new carb on the 038,taking a break before I fire it up.

Also got the new coil for Robin today. LOL  I will get it mailed out next week. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll have you know I remember the Space Launches to the moon !
> One of them happened when BugsBunny was on , man was I ever mad



I watched them land on the moon out in Grants Pass Oregon !  On the TV Dan ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll have you know I remember the Space Launches to the moon !
> One of them happened when BugsBunny was on , man was I ever mad



Bet you wet your diaper too !


----------



## dancan

Nope , I wuz in skol at de time .


----------



## kmcinms

*you are old ain'tcha*



dancan said:


> You remember 'bout that boat that went on a 2 hour cruise ?



 I believe that was a 3 hour tour....

...and yesssss! Mary Ann!!!


----------



## dancan

I think you're correct , it's been a long time LOL


----------



## kmcinms

*internet saws*

What's up with people selling saws on the internet these days? Don't they have enough gray matter to realize the gas and oil needs to be drained out of these things before they ship it? Not one inkling that they may just being putting someones life in danger? Dern , maroons :rant:
I mean dang, how long does it take to slosh that old crap outta there before you throw it in a box? Last three saws I scrounged off the web still had gas and oil in 'em. This last one I got had something in it I wouldn't have washed parts in. All sorts of different layers of matter floating around in it. The funny thing is, it cranked and ran on the first pull after I fixed a busted wire on it. 
How many of you have gotten saws with gas and oil still in 'em? Let's hear some stories.


----------



## dancan

If you stop buying from ads like this one , you may have fewer issues .


----------



## Cantdog

I got a 66E from the PNW......in the pic it showed an old branch drove in the oil fil hole.....when it got here it had an old oil soaked sock stuffed in there instead.....everything was a mess...box was oil saturated....surprised the PO even got it here......then the guy wanted an extra $10.00 for shipping and got kinda rude when I said I paid in full for the saw and the shipping as was stated and billed immediately at the end of the auction.....


----------



## dancan

1 Kewl white sock ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 1 Kewl white sock ?




No.....it was a brown one with red stripes around the top and a hole in the heel.....lol


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Will be a good job. 8 trees on the drive way. 4-5 more in the yard.
> 
> View attachment 275692
> 
> View attachment 275693



Be fine until you go to start the saw and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, NO SPARK !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Got the garage plans drawn up yet Ron ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got the garage plans drawn up yet Ron ?



Plans ?? whats that ??


----------



## tbone75

Sausage gravy,biscuits & hash browns ! Dang I am stuffed !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sausage gravy,biscuits & hash browns ! Dang I am stuffed !



Roast leg of lamb (Rare) with an orange/brown sugar/beer glaze stabbed and stuffed with garlic , scalloped potatoes , you wouldn't like it John but my wife loved it and I'm still stuffed .
Thanks Ron and Rob !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Roast leg of lamb (Rare) with an orange/brown sugar/beer glaze stabbed and stuffed with garlic , scalloped potatoes , you wouldn't like it John but my wife loved it and I'm still stuffed .
> Thanks Ron and Rob !



You be right ! YUK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You be rongh ! YUM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


>



Dang " MEEN " azz !!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Auntie Dan is trying to make me BARF !!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Where is all the slacker whackers tonight? Out whacking?


----------



## dancan

Yup , slakin' .
I'm jus tryin' to convince mehself that I dohneed that 'lecticity 'kita .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , slakin' .
> I'm jus tryin' to convince mehself that I dohneed that 'lecticity 'kita .



But you do NEED it , its a TOOL !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just got in from the shop. Wife is out of town for the weekend and I have been making full advantage of my free time to catch up on some saw work in the shop that's been backed up. 

Nothing exciting, just some Plastic Poulans but hey, people keep paying me to get them back up and going, I'll keep working on them. Built two from the tank up today, third I put on the parts the customer wanted only to find it wouldn't idle. Quick inspection revealed it's got a bad leak on the flywheel side of the crank and the bearings move about 1/16"! Dang... now to get one of my own plastic loaner saws out and build it for him. Got it done and while I was inspired to play with plastic, I dug the last one I had on the shelf out. I pop the top cover and and realize this thing has less than 2 hours on it, air filter is clean white still. Pull it over once and the recoil makes a horrible noise and jams up. Rewind the the spring and shoot a little fuel in the carb after pumping the primer. Dang thing fired up and ran! After 20 seconds or so it cleared out and ran pretty good; this is on the fuel that was in it when it was given to me.. so no telling on age! Went to idle it down and it dies.. found out that the reason it was given away is the idle stop screw fell out. No Zama carbs sitting around right now so I've got to dig around for the screw and spring. 

Also found time to shape up 4 loops of 72DL that were given to me. I love production people that throw away bars and chains that just need a little maintenance. 

Now kicked back by the fire with my pups with a few cold drinks... a great day.


I didn't get my nap like some of you did though....


----------



## 8433jeff

Jimmy in NC said:


> Just got in from the shop. Wife is out of town for the weekend and I have been making full advantage of my free time to catch up on some saw work in the shop that's been backed up.
> 
> Nothing exciting, just some Plastic Poulans but hey, people keep paying me to get them back up and going, I'll keep working on them. Built two from the tank up today, third I put on the parts the customer wanted only to find it wouldn't idle. Quick inspection revealed it's got a bad leak on the flywheel side of the crank and the bearings move about 1/16"! Dang... now to get one of my own plastic loaner saws out and build it for him. Got it done and while I was inspired to play with plastic, I dug the last one I had on the shelf out. I pop the top cover and and realize this thing has less than 2 hours on it, air filter is clean white still. Pull it over once and the recoil makes a horrible noise and jams up. Rewind the the spring and shoot a little fuel in the carb after pumping the primer. Dang thing fired up and ran! After 20 seconds or so it cleared out and ran pretty good; this is on the fuel that was in it when it was given to me.. so no telling on age! Went to idle it down and it dies.. found out that the reason it was given away is the idle stop screw fell out. No Zama carbs sitting around right now so I've got to dig around for the screw and spring.
> 
> Also found time to shape up 4 loops of 72DL that were given to me. I love production people that throw away bars and chains that just need a little maintenance.
> 
> Now kicked back by the fire with my pups with a few cold drinks... a great day.
> 
> 
> I didn't get my nap like some of you did though....



I really needed my nap, though.


----------



## tbone75

I had 2 naps today ! LOL



No sleep last night!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I had 2 naps today ! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> No sleep last night!



no naps today. The party went good. We made a mistake and had a chocolate fountain going but had to run an extension cord. It wasn't long enough to lay flat on the ground. My son decided he wanted to plug it in and forgot to step over it. We had chocolate all over the floor. What a mess.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> no naps today. The party went good. We made a mistake and had a chocolate fountain going but had to run an extension cord. It wasn't long enough to lay flat on the ground. My son decided he wanted to plug it in and forgot to step over it. We had chocolate all over the floor. What a mess.



That will be one to remember ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

sefh3 said:


> no naps today. The party went good. We made a mistake and had a chocolate fountain going but had to run an extension cord. It wasn't long enough to lay flat on the ground. My son decided he wanted to plug it in and forgot to step over it. We had chocolate all over the floor. What a mess.



You'll be talking about that one for years to come. I hope you got pictures of the mess...


----------



## tbone75

Seems to be getting slower in here?

Dang bunch of SLACKERS ! :msp_flapper:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well this slacker is out.. .I'll try to do better tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

This Slacking Slug is going to try and sleep?


----------



## Stihl 041S

John left!!!

Hey Mark!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.......It would seem that the ZZZZZZzzzzzzlackerZZZzzzzz are stihl doing what they do best......I was ZZZlack last night....spent yesterday afternoon splitting wood................. NWest wind @ 15-20....temp +14... did about a cord of 16"...my splitter control operator allowed she had had enough....as she didn't get to move around as much as me. It was cold....first time I ever turned down the ear flaps on the insulated cap she got me for Christamas 2 yrs ago. Got home and warmed up, ordered and retrieved a big loaded pie.....one tall green can......and we were down for the count.......


----------



## tbone75

One slacker is moving,very little so far ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey look , the sun's up !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey look , the sun's up !



Sure is ! ............................. Just not here ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Morning all


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> Sure is ! ............................. Just not here ! LOL



Sorry i hurt your feelers there.

That quote from Apocalypse now made me think of you.


Now do stay away from the salt eh?


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Sorry i hurt your feelers there.
> 
> That quote from Apocalypse now made me think of you.
> 
> 
> Now do stay away from the salt eh?



No problem !


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Morning all



Morning Scoot !


----------



## dancan

sachsmo said:


> Sorry i hurt your feelers there.
> 
> That quote from Apocalypse now made me think of you.
> 
> 
> Now do stay away from the salt eh?










Sleeping pills for the Slug ?
Sleep forever .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sleeping pills for the Slug ?
> Sleep forever .



I see Ol MEEN AZZ is awake ! 


Maybe sprinkle just a little on my arse to get me moving? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Morning all



I am pulling that AM jug off the 346,got a OEM jug now ! LOL


----------



## sachsmo

dancan said:


> Sleeping pills for the Slug ?
> Sleep forever .



Could just be the next big advance in lubrication since Gary Goo!


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Could just be the next big advance in lubrication since Gary Goo!



It is kinda fun to salt down a big fat Slug !


----------



## sachsmo

sachsmo said:


> Could just be the next big advance in lubrication since Gary Goo!



Gary Goo?

Nah,

John Slime, good for colds, moles, and sore arseholes.

And it makes Child birth a pleasure!


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Gary Goo?
> 
> Nah,
> 
> John Slime, good for colds, moles, and sore arseholes.
> 
> And it makes Child birth a pleasure!



Too much first thing in the morning for my pea brain ! Nasty pic in my head now ! :msp_scared:


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> Too much first thing in the morning for my pea brain ! Nasty pic in my head now ! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaaawwwnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,................................


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


>



Don't touch the sides ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yyaaaawwwnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,................................



Morning Ron !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Morning All.......It would seem that the ZZZZZZzzzzzzlackerZZZzzzzz are stihl doing what they do best......I was ZZZlack last night....spent yesterday afternoon splitting wood................. NWest wind @ 15-20....temp +14... did about a cord of 16"...my splitter control operator allowed she had had enough....as she didn't get to move around as much as me. It was cold....first time I ever turned down the ear flaps on the insulated cap she got me for Christamas 2 yrs ago. Got home and warmed up, ordered and retrieved a big loaded pie.....one tall green can......and we were down for the count.......



The best of days.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Gary Goo?
> 
> Nah,
> 
> John Slime, good for colds, moles, and sore arseholes.
> 
> And it makes Child birth a pleasure!




Gary Goo, the best durn lube ever made,

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/chainsaw/108493d1252546222-garygoo-jpg


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Gary Goo?
> 
> Nah,
> 
> John Slime, good for colds, moles, and sore arseholes.
> 
> And it makes Child birth a pleasure!



http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/chainsaw/108493d1252546222-garygoo-jpg


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yawwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnn.............. 

Morning crew. 

Think today I'll take some time to sight in my .22 that had a scope installed 7 months ago. It's about time.. may play with my buddies new to him ported 371. All of that requires moving off this couch though...


----------



## tbone75

Think I will see if this new cheapo saw will start? DD says everything from a Ryobi fits it,just in case I need something? LOL
Got to try out the 038 so it can leave.
Then pull the jug on the Scoot 346. Not sure that is whats wrong,but I will find out.

Soon as I can get moving? LOL Can't find the salt shaker?


----------



## roncoinc

Oh what a day yestday...
was in laundry room getting something off a shelf and it fell on the waterline coming in.
broke it before the shutoff.
i couldnt see the breaker so i had to run for a flashlight while pressured water spewing out all over.
flipped the braker and was holding my hands over the leak trying to slow it down while screaming to the OL to open some faucets ..why do wimmin have to ask "why ? " when your trying to control a disaster ??
extremly loud profanity got her to act and the pressure soon dropped.
wet vac,rag's,and fans i hope averted most damage,will find out come warm weather when i can empty out the room.
parts from hardware store and water back on.
shower head clogged up from last of bottom of tank getting in the system but thats easy fix.
the crap that caught under the toilet valve didnt let it seal and the toilet overflowed when i wasnt looking and flooded the bathroom.
more wet vac and rags..
need to flush all that out,hasnt been done in 25 years.
had somebody in a city 50 miles away waiting for me to show up with something so when done i had to do that drive.
got back at suppertime and ate and had to bring in some firewood and all that.
bed came real early...
fans still running and will for a couple days.
cleaning up mess today..
nope,,NOT a good day..
could have been worse,but sure glad it werent !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh what a day yestday...
> was in laundry room getting something off a shelf and it fell on the waterline coming in.
> broke it before the shutoff.
> i couldnt see the breaker so i had to run for a flashlight while pressured water spewing out all over.
> flipped the braker and was holding my hands over the leak trying to slow it down while screaming to the OL to open some faucets ..why do wimmin have to ask "why ? " when your trying to control a disaster ??
> extremly loud profanity got her to act and the pressure soon dropped.
> wet vac,rag's,and fans i hope averted most damage,will find out come warm weather when i can empty out the room.
> parts from hardware store and water back on.
> shower head clogged up from last of bottom of tank getting in the system but thats easy fix.
> the crap that caught under the toilet valve didnt let it seal and the toilet overflowed when i wasnt looking and flooded the bathroom.
> more wet vac and rags..
> need to flush all that out,hasnt been done in 25 years.
> had somebody in a city 50 miles away waiting for me to show up with something so when done i had to do that drive.
> got back at suppertime and ate and had to bring in some firewood and all that.
> bed came real early...
> fans still running and will for a couple days.
> cleaning up mess today..
> nope,,NOT a good day..
> could have been worse,but sure glad it werent !



Dang that sucks with both lips !! Been a good day to have stayed in bed !! Sure hope nothing got hurt.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oh what a day yestday...
> was in laundry room getting something off a shelf and it fell on the waterline coming in.
> broke it before the shutoff.
> i couldnt see the breaker so i had to run for a flashlight while pressured water spewing out all over.
> flipped the braker and was holding my hands over the leak trying to slow it down while screaming to the OL to open some faucets ..why do wimmin have to ask "why ? " when your trying to control a disaster ??
> extremly loud profanity got her to act and the pressure soon dropped.
> wet vac,rag's,and fans i hope averted most damage,will find out come warm weather when i can empty out the room.
> parts from hardware store and water back on.
> shower head clogged up from last of bottom of tank getting in the system but thats easy fix.
> the crap that caught under the toilet valve didnt let it seal and the toilet overflowed when i wasnt looking and flooded the bathroom.
> more wet vac and rags..
> need to flush all that out,hasnt been done in 25 years.
> had somebody in a city 50 miles away waiting for me to show up with something so when done i had to do that drive.
> got back at suppertime and ate and had to bring in some firewood and all that.
> bed came real early...
> fans still running and will for a couple days.
> cleaning up mess today..
> nope,,NOT a good day..
> could have been worse,but sure glad it werent !




Sure sucks that it had to happen to you, Ron. Water breaks happen all the time and I have seen my fair share of them, have cleaned up after many of them and they can cause some serious damage. Don`t expect a woman to act quickly in an emergency unless they have received extensive training, they are not wired that way. Don`t want to go into that territory too deep cause it causes much friction. Just been around too many emergency situations where it has proven out. Good thing you were just on a well pump and lines likely under an inch dia. I have been in on two big breaks, been there when they occurred. Biggest was a 10" water main break that swallowed two backhoes and seven vehicles, took out 400+ feet of street with it.Water tank 1/4 mile away and 500' above the break. Close to one million gallons came out of the tank under 70lbs pressure and a heck of a lot of flow...LOL
Just recently a co worker thought he could stop a small drip/leak coming from a high pressure line at a valve. These valves are a face to face fit with an O ring grooved between them. He horsed on the coupling nut with two 24" stillitson wrenches, applying pressure to each wrench in opposing directions. The gland nut blew out the back end and a 2" line under 120 lbs pressure head came apart in the pump room. Buddy was nearly washed/blown out the door. water was blasting against the 347 volt 3 phase panels that run the pumps but he couldn`t go back in to shut them off, very serious situation...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Oh what a day yestday...
> was in laundry room getting something off a shelf and it fell on the waterline coming in.
> broke it before the shutoff.
> i couldnt see the breaker so i had to run for a flashlight while pressured water spewing out all over.
> flipped the braker and was holding my hands over the leak trying to slow it down while screaming to the OL to open some faucets ..why do wimmin have to ask "why ? " when your trying to control a disaster ??
> extremly loud profanity got her to act and the pressure soon dropped.
> wet vac,rag's,and fans i hope averted most damage,will find out come warm weather when i can empty out the room.
> parts from hardware store and water back on.
> shower head clogged up from last of bottom of tank getting in the system but thats easy fix.
> the crap that caught under the toilet valve didnt let it seal and the toilet overflowed when i wasnt looking and flooded the bathroom.
> more wet vac and rags..
> need to flush all that out,hasnt been done in 25 years.
> had somebody in a city 50 miles away waiting for me to show up with something so when done i had to do that drive.
> got back at suppertime and ate and had to bring in some firewood and all that.
> bed came real early...
> fans still running and will for a couple days.
> cleaning up mess today..
> nope,,NOT a good day..
> could have been worse,but sure glad it werent !




Never rains but it pours.......I guess literally in your case.....I do know the "Why?" thing in the middle of a full blown emergency......I generally run completely out of air...stringing together the worst words I can think of...and making up some new ones.....I forget to breath....and my bellowing dies away in a tiny peep......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Never rains but it pours.......I guess literally in your case.....I do know the "Why?" thing in the middle of a full blown emergency......I generally run completely out of air...stringing together the worst words I can think of...and making up some new ones.....I forget to breath....and my bellowing dies away in a tiny peep......



Don`t waste your breath I say!! Been there too many times, just act/do it yourself.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t waste your breath I say!! Been there too many times, just act/do it yourself.



Yeah but then you get blamed not asking for help when you clearly needed it..............LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah but then you get blamed not asking for help when you clearly needed it..............LOL!!!



I would rather have to explain that away than be standing there staring at a burned out ruins that would more than likely taken one or more lives, at least on one or more occasions. Drowning and falling to certain death on others.


----------



## tbone75

My big plans for the day didn't happen. YET ! LOL Waiting on that second pill,maybe after Tues. I will be much better? I sure hope !!


Calling for freezing rain tonight and tomorrow morning. Could be a real mess ! Then rain Mon.-Thurs. snow Frin & Sat. :msp_angry: No dam wonder I can't move ! :msp_sad: Come on Tuesday !! 

Even tried putting salt down my crack,just made it sticky ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My big plans for the day didn't happen. YET ! LOL Waiting on that second pill,maybe after Tues. I will be much better? I sure hope !!
> 
> 
> Calling for freezing rain tonight and tomorrow morning. Could be a real mess ! Then rain Mon.-Thurs. snow Frin & Sat. :msp_angry: No dam wonder I can't move ! :msp_sad: Come on Tuesday !!
> 
> Even tried putting salt down my crack,just made it sticky ! LOL



Yep, you need somethin to get you going...LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, you need somethin to get you going...LOL








Ya think this would work ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ya think this would work ???



Most likely!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ya think this would work ???



Better get me some depends first ! Bout all you would get out of me is a pile of poop !


----------



## dancan

I think this fellow is looking for the Texas Tree Ranger .


----------



## tbone75

I guess I got to keep this thread afloat ! Not getting much help these days !


SLACKERS !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I guess I got to keep this thread afloat ! Not getting much help these days !
> 
> 
> SLACKERS !



Sorry you Ol Phart!!!!!

How you been???


----------



## farrell

Afternoon boys and girls!

Long time no see!

What's new and exciting?

Been busy! 

Overtime still at the shop! 6 days of fun.....

Kids doin good

Puppies gettin big

Blowin snow and trying to stay warm!

Gonna start playin paintball again this spring! Good times.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey adam. 

Good to hear you being good!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey adam.
> 
> Good to hear you being good!!



Yep all is well in NWPA!

How is Rob been doin?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Yep all is well in NWPA!
> 
> How is Rob been doin?



Much better Adam. 

My dads health took a sudden down turn. At 97 a little fragile. 

Better now. Rest of the family has the flu so I , the cripple, was the default caregiver. 

Miss this thread.


----------



## jimdad07

Cut two loads of red oak and shagbark hickory today. Brought the 120si out and the 6400 and cut for a few hours. Good to get in the woods.

Jimmy, bout time you popped in on us, told you this is a good group, except John with all his 066's.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Much better Adam.
> 
> My dads health took a sudden down turn. At 97 a little fragile.
> 
> Better now. Rest of the family has the flu so I , the cripple, was the default caregiver.
> 
> Miss this thread.



The OL got the flu couple weeks ago.....she missed a week of work!

Sure glad I got my flu shot!:msp_tongue:


----------



## jimdad07

The flu sucks, got me too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not much time to post this afternoon, I had 2 oil changes to do and to swap the master cylinder around on my truck. You can tell when a truck is getting old when the cover on the master cylinder rusts through.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Cut two loads of red oak and shagbark hickory today. Brought the 120si out and the 6400 and cut for a few hours. Good to get in the woods.
> 
> Jimmy, bout time you popped in on us, told you this is a good group, except John with all his 066's.



And look what those squeels got him !!

cant even get out of his chair !

stihlitosis takes many forms,,not goog i tell ya,,not good at all.
wont get that way from dolmars,,120 SI  , dang,,thats a lot of saw for the size aint it ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not much time to post this afternoon, I had 2 oil changes to do and to swap the master cylinder around on my truck. You can tell when a truck is getting old when the cover on the master cylinder rusts through.



So you extend the brake lines and swap it around to the other side ??

or is that some kinda acadian/french/german/nadian lingo i don unerstan ?? 

buddy,,eh ?
( oops,wrong provincial  )


----------



## roncoinc

A note on the water crisis..
the press guage broke off and i was holding the water back by pushing it back in place,,kinda,,and holding my hands over everything,,,,so yelling at the OL was the thing to do and more efficiant than letting 60 lbs of water press blow all over..
by my guesstimate that probly saved by 1/2 what could have been.
except for me running for a flashlite to find the breaker !!
didnt wanna reach up without seeing GOOD what i was touching in that panel while being drenched in water !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> So you extend the brake lines and swap it around to the other side ??
> 
> or is that some kinda acadian/french/german/nadian lingo i don unerstan ??
> 
> buddy,,eh ?
> ( oops,wrong provincial  )



Just turned it upside down, ..Dan was there and he suggested the fix. Lines are still in the same place....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just turned it upside down, ..Dan was there and he suggested the fix. Lines are still in the same place....LOL



Didnt Red Green tell ya aboot duct tape ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And look what those squeels got him !!
> 
> cant even get out of his chair !
> 
> stihlitosis takes many forms,,not goog i tell ya,,not good at all.
> wont get that way from dolmars,,120 SI  , dang,,thats a lot of saw for the size aint it ??



The little turd Earth Quake saw didn't hurt me none ! Starts to easy ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> A note on the water crisis..
> the press guage broke off and i was holding the water back by pushing it back in place,,kinda,,and holding my hands over everything,,,,so yelling at the OL was the thing to do and more efficiant than letting 60 lbs of water press blow all over..
> by my guesstimate that probly saved by 1/2 what could have been.
> except for me running for a flashlite to find the breaker !!
> didnt wanna reach up without seeing GOOD what i was touching in that panel while being drenched in water !! LOL !!



Kept your finger in the dyke, so to say....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Didnt Red Green tell ya aboot duct tape ??



Duct tape and brake fluid don`t mix, well they sorta do as it will dissolve duct tape....LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Cut two loads of red oak and shagbark hickory today. Brought the 120si out and the 6400 and cut for a few hours. Good to get in the woods.
> 
> Jimmy, bout time you popped in on us, told you this is a good group, except John with all his 066's.



Just picked up another 066 crankcase too ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Duct tape and brake fluid don`t mix, well they sorta do as it will dissolve duct tape....LOL



Bondo !


----------



## pioneerguy600

On the oil changes,..Ron, I just changed it from one vehicle to the other, no need to waste good oil......LOL


----------



## roncoinc

On the brighter side,,,,,

guy finished my stereo..

like brand new now he says..

worked four hours on it and charged $120 !! 

speced it out as follows..
everything is REAL,,not built up cheap stereo type figures..

184 watts per channel into 8 ohms powering FOUR channels @ 0.03% distortion.
as a vintage repair man in the biz since 1974 and much sought after by collectors he placed a value on the unit between $1000 and $1400.
he said if i could find speakers to handle it ,,it could go loud enuf to make ears bleed.
when i first got it i bot some 400 watt JVC speakers,,my friend laughed at the confetie that came out the speaker grill's !! LOL !!
nice to have the old girl back and it even looks new now after he cleaned it,,not a scratch on the all wood case.
weighs 57 lbs as it sits


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bondo !



I actually had a near new master cylinder off a one ton Chev truck given to me 5-7 years ago. I carefully stored it away and got to take it out again today no worse from wear while in storage. The parts suppliers around here could not find a exact replacement for it after an exhaustive search so I settled on the idea of swapping this one into the old truck. It works perfect and is off a 20 year newer truck. My old truck was a Spec build from GM of Canada Oshawa plant back in 1979, built on a one ton chassis minus the dually rearend.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> On the brighter side,,,,,
> 
> guy finished my stereo..
> 
> like brand new now he says..
> 
> worked four hours on it and charged $120 !!
> 
> speced it out as follows..
> everything is REAL,,not built up cheap stereo type figures..
> 
> 184 watts per channel into 8 ohms powering FOUR channels @ 0.03% distortion.
> as a vintage repair man in the biz since 1974 and much sought after by collectors he placed a value on the unit between $1000 and $1400.
> he said if i could find speakers to handle it ,,it could go loud enuf to make ears bleed.
> when i first got it i bot some 400 watt JVC speakers,,my friend laughed at the confetie that came out the speaker grill's !! LOL !!
> nice to have the old girl back and it even looks new now after he cleaned it,,not a scratch on the all wood case.
> weighs 57 lbs as it sits



Put on some AC/DC and crank it up !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> On the oil changes,..Ron, I just changed it from one vehicle to the other, no need to waste good oil......LOL



The manual i got says change the oil,,dont say to put NEW in !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The manual i got says change the oil,,dont say to put NEW in !!



Change it ? NAH......... Just add more ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I actually had a near new master cylinder off a one ton Chev truck given to me 5-7 years ago. I carefully stored it away and got to take it out again today no worse from wear while in storage. The parts suppliers around here could not find a exact replacement for it after an exhaustive search so I settled on the idea of swapping this one into the old truck. It works perfect and is off a 20 year newer truck. My old truck was a Spec build from GM of Canada Oshawa plant back in 1979, built on a one ton chassis minus the dually rearend.



Dang,,wouldnt buy ferds cause they wuz made in canada,,now i gotta check the cheby's too ???


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Didn't make it to my buddies range today. Did drop off / introduced someone to the world of ported saws. He was surprised he couldn't bog a ported 371 with a 20" bar. Very happy individual. Came home and started pulling apart my 372 project that was used as a wheel chock. I've got pictures but need to get them off my phone.. battery is dead right now. 

Anyone have any suggestions for tank removal.. seems you have to stand on your head, hold your tongue just right and wish upon a star and then it comes out with a tug. Yes I found the restraint bolt behind the handle bar. I'm guessing since the cases are warped, it added to the confusion. 

I do think I am going to finally get to cut some heavy leaner oaks in two weeks for my dad. If I can get them on the ground, he's in much better shape. I'm thinking my two new to me noise makers need a work out; 288 and a 268.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Dang,,wouldnt buy ferds cause they wuz made in canada,,now i gotta check the cheby's too ???



Don`t thing they build anything in Canada any more,...they lasted too long....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Put on some AC/DC and crank it up !



George thorogood !! 

bad to the bone !!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_7VsoxT_FUY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tbone75

Something different I will getting soon !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Oh what a day yestday...



Sounds like quite an adventure. I'm sure it doesn't help your situation, but I'm glad I'm not the only one with luck like that. Sounds like you have it under control now though. Good luck with it and hope it all turns out well.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> George thorogood !!
> 
> bad to the bone !!
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_7VsoxT_FUY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Yep ! ..................... Fits you real good !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> George thorogood !!
> 
> bad to the bone !!
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_7VsoxT_FUY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




Thank Ellas McDaniel for that one......


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sounds like quite an adventure. I'm sure it doesn't help your situation, but I'm glad I'm not the only one with luck like that. Sounds like you have it under control now though. Good luck with it and hope it all turns out well.



Tnx man..


----------



## roncoinc

stihl 041s said:


> thank ellas mcdaniel for that one......



uncle mongo !!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Put on some AC/DC and crank it up !



I had a system back in the day that would literally blow the windows out of the sashes. Sound running through a mixer-amp Traynor YVM 10 , 10 channel amp 250 watts per sent to a pair of Traynor PA YSC-10 speakers, 15" bass, 12" horn and two 3" tweeters. This was actually a sound system for a band but it resided at my place. It now resides at our club house.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Something different I will getting soon !



You got it?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! ..................... Fits you real good !



Going to re-do the system in the vette this summer.
got a good head unit but the so called "300 watt" amp dont make it.
4 way speaker boxes with 12 in subs built in work ok..
may go with a diff sub and upgrade the other speakers,,gotta make it so i can hear it over the hooker super comp headers and 4in straight pipes !! LOL !!

Hey JOHN !! 
this video of it is on the laptop 



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IkVK-1sA2xA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> uncle mongo !!!!!



Hey Ron!! 

I love watching Bo Didley (McDaniel) when he did Bad to the Bone. 

But George ain't no slouch ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had a system back in the day that would literally blow the windows out of the sashes. Sound running through a mixer-amp Traynor YVM 10 , 10 channel amp 250 watts per sent to a pair of Traynor PA YSC-10 speakers, 15" bass, 12" horn and two 3" tweeters. This was actually a sound system for a band but it resided at my place. It now resides at our club house.



Any time i want i have a couple bands that would let me use thier sound system.
AND,,they like the sound of glass in the amps,,one i have is just as good tho.
i gave a friend my last tubes ,,500 watt input,,two pair for two amps..
BUT,,there is a diff in a home system audiophiles look for.
there is a lot to be considered in sound,,as there is in RF that i am more familiar with.
input power vs output power,distortion,response,etc..
playing in a bar to a bunch of drunks is diff than ,,,than,,,,,,,well hell when i want it THAT loud i ussually AM drunk anyway so it makes no diff !! LOL !!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Today just the same as yesterday......couple degrees warmer but the wind a little stronger...my splitter control operator and I managed to split. forward, truck , stack at home and cover 1 1/2 cord of 16" firewood mostly maple...split a cord yesterday and half cord today...no big push.. just fun...making progress......clean fresh air... clear blue skies....good day......dogs chased each other around and around the brush piles all afternoon....LOL!!


----------



## SawTroll

Looks like there is little need for this thread at the moment, fights are easy enough to find....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

I guess I'll have to hang with the 30cc crowd with my 25watt class A tube amp and go buy that 'lecticity 'Kita .


----------



## Cantdog

SawTroll said:


> Looks like there is little need for this thread at the moment, fights are easy enough to find....:msp_sneaky:



Getting deep out there again Niko????


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I guess I'll have to hang with the 30cc crowd with my 25watt class A tube amp and go buy that 'lecticity 'Kita .



How long does it take that to warm up?? It is mono right??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Any time i want i have a couple bands that would let me use thier sound system.
> AND,,they like the sound of glass in the amps,,one i have is just as good tho.
> i gave a friend my last tubes ,,500 watt input,,two pair for two amps..
> BUT,,there is a diff in a home system audiophiles look for.
> there is a lot to be considered in sound,,as there is in RF that i am more familiar with.
> input power vs output power,distortion,response,etc..
> playing in a bar to a bunch of drunks is diff than ,,,than,,,,,,,well hell when i want it THAT loud i ussually AM drunk anyway so it makes no diff !! LOL !!!!



We were usually well on our way when we cranked the Traynors up. Neighbors 3 miles away asked if we could turn it down...LOL,,,, When we power them up nowadays they seldom go halfway unless out on the Island, then we point them out toward the open ocean and crank them a bit. From the Island we can overpower the PA system the Church uses at its annual summer fair at two miles away. We have been politely asked by the RCMP to be good neighbors and keep the sound down or project it away from the Churches annual fair and dinner.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I guess I'll have to hang with the 30cc crowd with my 25watt class A tube amp and go buy that 'lecticity 'Kita .



Hey,,a good glass amp if it is a TRUE 25 watt can make a VERY nice home system !!
can fill a room with good clean sound loud enuf you cant talk to the person next to you


----------



## farrell

Glad to see you gentlemen are chatting it up as usual! 

Good that some saws are bein run and worked on!

And wood bein cut!

I have no time for such fun

Have to find time to replace the stickin brake caliper on the truck and put new pads on but not sure if I got all the tools and my driveway slopes downhill.........that will make usin the ol'scissor jack an adventure:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Glad to see you gentlemen are chatting it up as usual!
> 
> Good that some saws are bein run and worked on!
> 
> And wood bein cut!
> 
> I have no time for such fun
> 
> Have to find time to replace the stickin brake caliper on the truck and put new pads on but not sure if I got all the tools and my driveway slopes downhill.........that will make usin the ol'scissor jack an adventure:msp_confused:



Especially at -10F on ice!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I guess I'll have to hang with the 30cc crowd with my 25watt class A tube amp and go buy that 'lecticity 'Kita .



Who made the amp?


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Especially at -10F on ice!!



Gotta ice storm comin tonight and tomorrow morn......and rain and finally some warmer temps!
Been single digits most days maybe low teens been below 0F some too! Suppose to hit fifty this week.....


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> We were usually well on our way when we cranked the Traynors up. Neighbors 3 miles away asked if we could turn it down...LOL,,,, When we power them up nowadays they seldom go halfway unless out on the Island, then we point them out toward the open ocean and crank them a bit. From the Island we can overpower the PA system the Church uses at its annual summer fair at two miles away. We have been politely asked by the RCMP to be good neighbors and keep the sound down or project it away from the Churches annual fair and dinner.



If your interested in REAL power,,un needed and un neccesary power....
here is a tube i have worked with before.

http://www.umich.edu/~umarc/station/docs/3-500z.pdf

has an amplification factor of 130 !!
that meens 10 watts in,,1300 watts out  ,, well then minus the plate dissapation ,,but just more in to overcome that,,,has to be fan cooled too.
have got over 14K watts "output" out of some boxes..
the guys havent found any capable spekers as such yet that will have good audio quality,,,,mot that can handle power dont really sound good,,just loud..
measurments taken into a dummy load to get results.

Had a frind in Cincy OHIER had a 12K in his suburban 
power head into a transistor amp into a tube amp into the big box.
generator in the back to run it.
insulated wall seperating the cab from the back.
everything filled the back up.
boys with badges shut him down 

25 watts is just fine i think


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Today just the same as yesterday......couple degrees warmer but the wind a little stronger...my splitter control operator and I managed to split. forward, truck , stack at home and cover 1 1/2 cord of 16" firewood mostly maple...split a cord yesterday and half cord today...no big push.. just fun...making progress......clean fresh air... clear blue skies....good day......dogs chased each other around and around the brush piles all afternoon....LOL!!



You over the Stihlitosis now ??


----------



## dancan

Mpfhhh , Mono , what kind of silly talk is that , stereo man stereo !
Can't remember the turntable I had , the platter was MF heavy , air bearing with it's own air pump and all set up on a spring suspension , separate tube preamp for it , custom speaker wires , can't remember the speakers LOL .
A fine beverage and .......... And you'd close your eyes and Burl Ives and the Weavers were right there singing Goodnight Irene or Jonny and June singing Jackson , big voices were best .
Now for fun , 80 sumthin' cheby blazer with a couple of Rockford Fosgates strapped to mono with a pair of Cerwin Vega D6's in the back , wow was it ever loud in the day LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Especially at -10F on ice!!



Lets see a 6000lbs truck sittin on scissor jack on ice on a hill while its rainin...........could be interesting:msp_tongue:

Think I will wait for a nicer day!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got it?



Told him I would take it. LOL


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Who made the amp?



If I recall correctly it was an Audio Innovations out of England , man was it ever smooth on a budget .


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You over the Stihlitosis now ??



90% maybe......Stihl ain't right but can't hang in the house any longer....gotts chit to do.....saw parts coming...saw parts to order...wood to get out... boat motor to fix or replace......plus I gotta git back to work..."This Old House" was a weeks work....going on five now....stihl sneezing, spitting, hacking...attitude hasn't got any better either...But I am at the point where I might as well be miserable out doing stuff as being miserable laying around here pestering the dogs.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> If your interested in REAL power,,un needed and un neccesary power....
> here is a tube i have worked with before.
> 
> http://www.umich.edu/~umarc/station/docs/3-500z.pdf
> 
> has an amplification factor of 130 !!
> that meens 10 watts in,,1300 watts out  ,, well then minus the plate dissapation ,,but just more in to overcome that,,,has to be fan cooled too.
> have got over 14K watts "output" out of some boxes..
> the guys havent found any capable spekers as such yet that will have good audio quality,,,,mot that can handle power dont really sound good,,just loud..
> measurments taken into a dummy load to get results.
> 
> Had a frind in Cincy OHIER had a 12K in his suburban
> power head into a transistor amp into a tube amp into the big box.
> generator in the back to run it.
> insulated wall seperating the cab from the back.
> everything filled the back up.
> boys with badges shut him down
> 
> 25 watts is just fine i think



Tell you the truth ,Ron,..I wouldn`t want anything louder than the Traynor gear we have, it can near stop your heart or change its rythm if you walk across in front of them under load. With just four of the six speakers placed in a V pattern the impact of four 15" bass, four 12" bass four 12" horns and 8 3" tweeters at full tilt will drive you far away....LOL
This year out at the BM festival I got to spend a lot of time with these guys and their mobile sound machine.There are quite a few speakers to keep in good order out on the desert, you may not like the music.

Burning Man 2012 - Robot Heart - Friday Sunrise Set - YouTube


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> If I recall correctly it was an Audio Innovations out of England , man was it ever smooth on a budget .



Isn't that part of Lucas????? The parent company?? The man who invented darkness.......


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Who made the amp?



AH,,,now thats a good question 

I got to see mine on a scope today,,guy has same brand as mine but a better model sencore.

was nice to see the volume turned up and watch the wave form..

184 watts into four channels at 8 ohms at the same time.

turn it up,,a little more,looks good and smooth,,volume up some more,still clean jitter free wave,watch it peak and break at 184 !! 
turn scope adjustment and overlap sine waves and all overlap perfect !!

a quality 25 watt tube unit for home use is as good as a cheap 1000 watt transistor or mosfet unit and will sound better..

alas,,my scope sits gathering dust tnx to the danged chainsaws !! :msp_mad:
along with thousands of dollars of other equipment !!


----------



## tbone75

Had left over sausage gravy,hash brown taters an over easy eggs ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> AH,,,now thats a good question
> 
> I got to see mine on a scope today,,guy has same brand as mine but a better model sencore.
> 
> was nice to see the volume turned up and watch the wave form..
> 
> 184 watts into four channels at 8 ohms at the same time.
> 
> turn it up,,a little more,looks good and smooth,,volume up some more,still clean jitter free wave,watch it peak and break at 184 !!
> turn scope adjustment and overlap sine waves and all overlap perfect !!
> 
> a quality 25 watt tube unit for home use is as good as a cheap 1000 watt transistor or mosfet unit and will sound better..
> 
> alas,,my scope sits gathering dust tnx to the danged chainsaws !! :msp_mad:
> along with thousands of dollars of other equipment !!



We could use you to keep Robot Heart tuned up.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> We could use you to keep Robot Heart tuned up.



That there is nothing,,,i have lots more,,used to work a bench in florida in the winter.
had a shop here at the house part time for awhile.
spent WAY to much money on equipment that i never made back 
at least the time i went to skool for it wasnt wasted,,good thang i didnt take engrish


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Had left over sausage gravy,hash brown taters an over easy eggs ! :msp_thumbsup:





:beated:

YUK !!! CROW food !! egg sucking dog !!!! 

eggs supposed to be COOKED you perverted foodaphile !!!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> :beated:
> 
> YUK !!! CROW food !! egg sucking dog !!!!
> 
> eggs supposed to be COOKED you perverted foodaphile !!!



Geez Ron! Why don't you tell us how you really feel!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That there is nothing,,,i have lots more,,used to work a bench in florida in the winter.
> had a shop here at the house part time for awhile.
> spent WAY to much money on equipment that i never made back
> at least the time i went to skool for it wasnt wasted,,good thang i didnt take engrish



Good trade to know well, its no load to carry.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> :beated:
> 
> YUK !!! CROW food !! egg sucking dog !!!!
> 
> eggs supposed to be COOKED you perverted foodaphile !!!



The white part isn't runny , just the yeller part !


----------



## dancan

Is this food or something you use on ice ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> That there is nothing,,,i have lots more,,used to work a bench in florida in the winter.
> had a shop here at the house part time for awhile.
> spent WAY to much money on equipment that i never made back
> at least the time i went to skool for it wasnt wasted,,good thang i didnt take engrish



The US Army or Hughes Microelectronics bough my equipment. 

The only Army equipment I have now is a TS-352.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Going to re-do the system in the vette this summer.
> got a good head unit but the so called "300 watt" amp dont make it.
> 4 way speaker boxes with 12 in subs built in work ok..
> may go with a diff sub and upgrade the other speakers,,gotta make it so i can hear it over the hooker super comp headers and 4in straight pipes !! LOL !!
> 
> Hey JOHN !!
> this video of it is on the laptop
> 
> 
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IkVK-1sA2xA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



I put a system in an 86 Vette that came with a factory Bose system. Talk about a nightmare to sort out the factory wiring.




roncoinc said:


> AH,,,now thats a good question
> 
> I got to see mine on a scope today,,guy has same brand as mine but a better model sencore.
> 
> was nice to see the volume turned up and watch the wave form..
> 
> 184 watts into four channels at 8 ohms at the same time.
> 
> turn it up,,a little more,looks good and smooth,,volume up some more,still clean jitter free wave,watch it peak and break at 184 !!
> turn scope adjustment and overlap sine waves and all overlap perfect !!
> 
> a quality 25 watt tube unit for home use is as good as a cheap 1000 watt transistor or mosfet unit and will sound better..
> 
> alas,,my scope sits gathering dust tnx to the danged chainsaws !! :msp_mad:
> along with thousands of dollars of other equipment !!



Other hobbies take a back seat to saws... geeze I've never seen that happen before!


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Jery !!

know anybody into CB radio or ham radio ??
i can give you pix that will give them a heart attack !!!
you can have some fun !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Is this food or something you use on ice ?



Southerners dont get much ice,,maybe they use it on gas or oil spills ??


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Southerners dont get much ice,,maybe they use it on gas or oil spills ??



Kitty litter !!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> I put a system in an 86 Vette that came with a factory Bose system. Talk about a nightmare to sort out the factory wiring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other hobbies take a back seat to saws... geeze I've never seen that happen before!



Yeh,,bose ,, good stuff ,,,BUT !!! dont blame chevy for the wireing !! bose says do it or no sound..


----------



## AU_K2500

Need help. Ran the 480CD among other saws today. But even with a carb kit and fuel line it still bogs down after a couple seconds in the cut..... I need ideas, what could it be. Previous owner had the same problem


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hey Jery !!
> 
> know anybody into CB radio or ham radio ??
> i can give you pix that will give them a heart attack !!!
> you can have some fun !!



I have one really good friend that lives on ham radio, is in contact with people all over the world. He has 2 steel towers I put up 20+ years ago with an array of antennae that would rival a battleship. He next to never comes out into the daylight any more, has become a real recluse. Last time I seen him out was at his 15 year old daughters funeral a couple of years ago.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Need help. Ran the 480CD among other saws today. But even with a carb kit and fuel line it still bogs down after a couple seconds in the cut..... I need ideas, what could it be. Previous owner had the same problem



How is the.....spark???


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Need help. Ran the 480CD among other saws today. But even with a carb kit and fuel line it still bogs down after a couple seconds in the cut..... I need ideas, what could it be. Previous owner had the same problem



That Ol Phart didn't fix it before he sent it to you ! :msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> How is the.....spark???



Well I'd say since its running......it has good spark
New plug.


----------



## tbone75

Just watched a show about Maine lobster men , only getting 2.05 lb. !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Well I'd say since its running......it has good spark
> New plug.



Them huskies are known to have coils go bad when they heat up, may be what you are experiencing. Don`t know any way to test it other than run it til hot and then quiclky check it for spark..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just watched a show about Maine lobster men , only getting 2.05 lb. !!



That sucks, our guys need $5. a lb and our dollar is about par with yours.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them huskies are known to have coils go bad when they heat up, may be what you are experiencing. Don`t know any way to test it other than run it til hot and then quiclky check it for spark..



But it runs fine even at temp. It doesn't die in the cut just bogs down. Like its getting really rich. Soon as I let it run with out load its fine.


----------



## tbone75

Why we are on saws, I am having a bad time with this 038 ! New carb don't work either? Fires up and dies ? Over and over ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That sucks, our guys need $5. a lb and our dollar is about par with yours.



Think it was this past summer?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have one really good friend that lives on ham radio, is in contact with people all over the world. He has 2 steel towers I put up 20+ years ago with an array of antennae that would rival a battleship. He next to never comes out into the daylight any more, has become a real recluse. Last time I seen him out was at his 15 year old daughters funeral a couple of years ago.



Well get ahold of him and maybe set up a sched for a QSo some night.
only prob is i am only set up for 10 meters right now,,can tune to 12 meters if needed,,actually can do 11 meters,UGH !! but if needed.
can tune to 20 meters but power would be to low.,,so 10 is best.
all i have up now is a verticle so the polarization he should be aware of.
i have a IC-746 , he will know what that is and what it can do and set up accordingly.
i think it would be a fun try


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Why we are on saws, I am having a bad time with this 038 ! New carb don't work either? Fires up and dies ? Over and over ! LOL



Wish I had problems with saws,...I just fix whatever is wrong with them and am done with them.....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Why we are on saws, I am having a bad time with this 038 ! New carb don't work either? Fires up and dies ? Over and over ! LOL



Stihl,,junk,,wheel chock,,you should know better by now !!
dumpster material !!
cut losses and headaches and burn it,,throw it ,,30 feet and you beat my record !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think it was this past summer?



They were flooding the market up here this late summer into early fall. The lobstermen up here were blockading shipments of Maine lobster coming into processing plants mostly in New Brunswick.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> But it runs fine even at temp. It doesn't die in the cut just bogs down. Like its getting really rich. Soon as I let it run with out load its fine.



Is that the saw Robin mentioned Wcorey tried out at the maine GTG ??
prob has an air leak some place ??

man ,,the guy that sold you it didnt say nuthin ???


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They were flooding the market up here this late summer into early fall. The lobstermen up here were blockading shipments of Maine lobster coming into processing plants mostly in New Brunswick.



Yep , showed a little bit of that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well get ahold of him and maybe set up a sched for a QSo some night.
> only prob is i am only set up for 10 meters right now,,can tune to 12 meters if needed,,actually can do 11 meters,UGH !! but if needed.
> can tune to 20 meters but power would be to low.,,so 10 is best.
> all i have up now is a verticle so the polarization he should be aware of.
> i have a IC-746 , he will know what that is and what it can do and set up accordingly.
> i think it would be a fun try



I will see what I can do, he was a very good fellow , outgoing and happy til 8-9 years ago. Think he took mental depression fits after that time and won`t come out of the house most days. Seen and talked with him at the funeral, he was a wreck. Have not seen or contacted him since, he won`t answer his phone either. If I can see Nancy, his wife, maybe he will see or talk with me.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Is that the saw Robin mentioned Wcorey tried out at the maine GTG ??
> prob has an air leak some place ??
> 
> man ,,the guy that sold you it didnt say nuthin ???



Yeah. He's a real piece of work. Seals maybe.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will see what I can do, he was a very good fellow , outgoing and happy til 8-9 years ago. Think he took mental depression fits after that time and won`t come out of the house most days. Seen and talked with him at the funeral, he was a wreck. Have not seen or contacted him since, he won`t answer his phone either. If I can see Nancy, his wife, maybe he will see or talk with me.



I think making a radio contact would interest him.
especially what we call a "third" party contact..
tell his wife that for fun you would like to contact me on the radio with him as primary operator and that may interest him..
if you sent me his name and town i could look it up and email him.
heck,,i could look up everybody around you and see how many ham's there are and probly find a lot you know anyway !!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Yeah. He's a real piece of work. Seals maybe.



That the guy that restores old Steels ? :msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I think making a radio contact would interest him.
> especially what we call a "third" party contact..
> tell his wife that for fun you would like to contact me on the radio with him as primary operator and that may interest him..
> if you sent me his name and town i could look it up and email him.
> heck,,i could look up everybody around you and see how many ham's there are and probly find a lot you know anyway !!



There was a slew of them up here just a few years ago, just before the internet came on strong.
See if you can find anything on Keith Lahey, Oyster Pond Jeddore or Salmon River Jeddore.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That the guy that restores old Steels ? :msp_smile:



Go play in the sewer where you belong !!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> There was a slew of them up here just a few years ago, just before the internet came on strong.
> See if you can find anything on Keith Lahey, Oyster Pond Jeddore or Salmon River Jeddore.



did you miss some commas in there ?? ,,,,,,, ,, ,,


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Go play in the sewer where you belong !!!



I will go have some over easy eggs !! Bout a dozen of them !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> did you miss some commas in there ?? ,,,,,,, ,, ,,



You see ,Ron, Oyster Pond and Salmon River are adjacent to each other, the dividing lines between the two have been changed several times to satisfy the politicians when it comes to voting constituencies so at any given time Keith could live in either since his home straddles that invisible line installed just for votes.


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!
reg.tm.


----------



## AU_K2500

Could it be air leak between carb and cylinder?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!
> reg.tm.



Night Ron;


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!
> reg.tm.



Have some eggs for breakfast ! Sunny side up ! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Have some eggs for breakfast ! Sunny side up ! :msp_biggrin:



Nearly lived off them when I was at BM, very good easy source of protein, easy to store, easy to cook, can just boil them if have to. I took 50 dozen with us for the duration, all were consumed by the end of the second week.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nearly lived off them when I was at BM, very good easy source of protein, easy to store, easy to cook, can just boil them if have to. I took 50 dozen with us for the duration, all were consumed by the end of the second week.



Eggs are just plain good ! LOL



Early for me , but got to do it !

Slug Time !!


----------



## PB

Home stretch for the nursery. All that is left are 3 walls of crown molding, make a window sill and trim out 2 windows. Carpet will be here Friday at 8am. Then we just put furniture back in and wait for the baby to show up. It will be great once this colossal mess is done with.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A nice one,


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Eggs are just plain good ! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Early for me , but got to do it !
> 
> Slug Time !!



You will be back up very soon....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> Home stretch for the nursery. All that is left are 3 walls of crown molding, make a window sill and trim out 2 windows. Carpet will be here Friday at 8am. Then we just put furniture back in and wait for the baby to show up. It will be great once this colossal mess is done with.



A lot of work when it is not your primary occupation.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Have some eggs for breakfast ! Sunny side up ! :msp_biggrin:



Sounds great!!! 

Night Ron.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Keeping it on page one. 

About 20 deg warmer here than Blue Hill.


----------



## dancan

John must have lost his internet , not like him bein' "Offline" that long .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> John must have lost his internet , not like him bein' "Offline" that long .



New meds.......he goes feral for hours at a time. 

The peasants are getting torches and pitchforks.


----------



## dancan

Or , he fell in a zzzZZZlaker hole with the rest of them , I guess he shoulda used them grits .

Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Or , he fell in a zzzZZZlaker hole with the rest of them , I guess he shoulda used them grits .
> 
> Hey Rob !



Yeah.... If he used grits instead of talcum when he chaffs, he could stay awake a LOT longer. 


Hey Dan!!!!




So many uses for grits....


----------



## dancan

Blasting media to clean up crud on cylinders ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Blasting media to clean up crud on cylinders ?



Naaaa. John threw it at the cylinder for 2 hours..

Still looked the same.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You will be back up very soon....LOL



Yes I was , but went back to bed, couple times !


----------



## tbone75

Grits , good for anything but eating them !


----------



## tbone75

Uncle Mongo must be feeling a bit better , picking on the Slug real good ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

GGrrrrr,,,,,,,put a damn muffler on the OL !


----------



## tbone75

Nasty out there this morning ! Ice all over everything ! Suppose to warm up a lot ? 
This rain is not doing me any good,can't hardly move ! Dang stove is going to wait a while yet,not sure I could get back up the steps. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> GGrrrrr,,,,,,,put a damn muffler on the OL !



My OL can rattle windows at times ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> GGrrrrr,,,,,,,put a damn muffler on the OL !



LOL!! Thought this was a little early for you Ron....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Keeping it on page one.
> 
> About 20 deg warmer here than Blue Hill.



Hey Rob!

I read about +10 thus morning....regular heat wave!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> I read about +10 thus morning....regular heat wave!!!!!



33 here right now,but the rain freezes when it hits. 60 Tues. then a high of 20 Fri. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> I read about +10 thus morning....regular heat wave!!!!!



17 in manchester,,10 here.

you going to be around your materials cacklator today ??


----------



## tbone75

Looks like all this rain is hitting Rob & Adam now maybe?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks like all this rain is hitting Rob & Adam now maybe?



We may get a few flakes tonight and some light showers tomorrow with a high of 35


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> 17 in manchester,,10 here.
> 
> you going to be around your materials cacklator today ??



Should be......gotta find it first....thought it was in my work jacket pocket...wasn't....musta left it on the job..hope so!! If I find it, I'll bring it home this evening....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> We may get a few flakes tonight and some light showers tomorrow with a high of 35



Not to bad,way better than ice !


----------



## tbone75

Getting better ! Got the stove fired up ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just started raining here again,more ice ! Looks like Robin will miss all this crap?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My OL can rattle windows at times ! LOL



No amplifier needed.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Just started raining here again,more ice ! Looks like Robin will miss all this crap?



Yeah last night it looked like we were right on the very edge.....maybe a flurry...maybe not....that's OK with me...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No amplifier needed.



Hell no !! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah last night it looked like we were right on the very edge.....maybe a flurry...maybe not....that's OK with me...



You can have all this chit ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Beautiful sunny day here, clear sky and a bit nippy, I will take that any day over warmer temps and precip.


----------



## roncoinc

Nobody,,

nobody,,

nobody even tried to answer Sparky's question ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Nobody,,
> 
> nobody,,
> 
> nobody even tried to answer Sparky's question ??



Sparky needs to get his vac tool so that he can diagnose those problems without having to ask for shot in the dark responses...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nobody,,
> 
> nobody,,
> 
> nobody even tried to answer Sparky's question ??



Not sure ?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sparky needs to get his vac tool so that he can diagnose those problems without having to ask for shot in the dark responses...LOL



Jerry,,at least wait until evening time or so before getting meen 

that what i told him also.

Robin saw the saw do that also.

i wonder if running it pig rich in a cut would give an indication of a bad seal ?


----------



## farrell

mornin you bunch of ol'hens!:msp_biggrin:

snowin like an sob last night when i got home from work!

rainin now..........layer of ice on the ground

have to take the pups to the vet today

then back to work this afternoon


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> mornin you bunch of ol'hens!:msp_biggrin:
> 
> snowin like an sob last night when i got home from work!
> 
> rainin now..........layer of ice on the ground
> 
> have to take the pups to the vet today
> 
> then back to work this afternoon



Morning Adam ..................... SLACKER ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Seen Scoot down there,must be trying to catch up. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Morning Adam ..................... SLACKER ! LOL



sorry!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
It's been a busy weekend for sure. 
I did get me a new clutch spur setup for the ol 046. Should have it installed tonight.
Also got the decompression for the 075.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sparky needs to get his vac tool so that he can diagnose those problems without having to ask for shot in the dark responses...LOL



OK then smart arse. What's the best way to seal the intake on the 026? Can't use a flat plate and gasket. I could cut an piece of thin rubber (latex) and hold it on with the intake boot clamp but afraid that will leak. 

The 480 is a little more straight forward. I can just make plates for it out of aluminum and cut a rubber gasket.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,bose ,, good stuff ,,,BUT !!! dont blame chevy for the wireing !! bose says do it or no sound..




Didn't get mad, it was a fun project. Everyone at the local stereo shops told me it couldn't be done so I bought parts from there on the wall, took it home and did the damn thing. Was a fun car for a little while. 



AU_K2500 said:


> OK then smart arse. What's the best way to seal the intake on the 026? Can't use a flat plate and gasket. I could cut an piece of thin rubber (latex) and hold it on with the intake boot clamp but afraid that will leak.
> 
> The 480 is a little more straight forward. I can just make plates for it out of aluminum and cut a rubber gasket.



I'm interested in this too. Not for an 026, but for a 372 to be exact. How does one seal the intake side on the cylinders with that take a long rubber boot?


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> OK then smart arse. What's the best way to seal the intake on the 026? Can't use a flat plate and gasket. I could cut an piece of thin rubber (latex) and hold it on with the intake boot clamp but afraid that will leak.
> 
> The 480 is a little more straight forward. I can just make plates for it out of aluminum and cut a rubber gasket.



Take the carb off. Pull the impulse line out of the handle. Install a piece of inner tube or make a plate. Install the carb back on. hook up vac tester to impulse line. Same process for the exhaust.


----------



## sefh3

The only time this will not work is if you have a leak or hole in your intake boot.


----------



## sefh3

Click on the thread in my signature line if this doesn't make sence.


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Click on the thread in my signature line if this doesn't make sence.



Genius ....I don't know why I was thinking you'd have to seal to the cylinder. Lime you said the only time it would work is if there's a leak in the boot. 

Thanks Scott! One more question....is there any particular position the piston should be in when testing?


----------



## tbone75

Mark here is what I use on the exhaust,just slip it between the muffler and jug,worked on all I have tried so far. I got it from Northwoods,but you can make one out of a piece of rubber.Its 3/16 thick 5-1/4 long 1-1/4 wide at the bottom 2-1/8 wide at the top. Beats making plates ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Genius ....I don't know why I was thinking you'd have to seal to the cylinder. Lime you said the only time it would work is if there's a leak in the boot.
> 
> Thanks Scott! One more question....is there any particular position the piston should be in when testing?



Nope , never made any difference for me?


----------



## tbone75

Pulled the Bing carb off my 038,put the kit in it.Now to try it on this other PIA 038. LOL The AM carb is a bing copy. Even did a vac test on it,no leaks. So ???


----------



## sefh3

Piston location doesn't make a difference. Once you get a vacuum, I always rotate the crank to make sure there is not a bad spot in the seal. I had an 026 that would pass a leak test but ran at high rpms when at idle. I tested it again and the seal would leak when the crank was turning. If the crank was still it would pass the test.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Pulled the Bing carb off my 038,put the kit in it.Now to try it on this other PIA 038. LOL The AM carb is a bing copy. Even did a vac test on it,no leaks. So ???



I thought I seen someone replace the Bing with a tilly or walbro somewhere. Those Bing carbs are pricey and I don't have good luck with these.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I thought I seen someone replace the Bing with a tilly or walbro somewhere. Those Bing carbs are pricey and I don't have good luck with these.



This 038 had a Tilly on it. Mine came with the Bing.


----------



## tbone75

I have another Bing that came on one of the 066s I just got.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!!!!!!

You back!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have another Bing that came on one of the 066s I just got.



Replace all Bing and or Brown carbs with Matching Tillitson carbs, kits for Tillies are very reasonable and available everywhere. The carbs are easy to find also.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John !!!!!!!
> 
> You back!!



Tomorrow morning 6:30am for the shots.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Tomorrow morning 6:30am for the shots.



I usually have my shots after supper ,shortly before bedtime,,preffer YAGI !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I usually have my shots after supper ,shortly before bedtime,,preffer YAGI !!



A fine liqueur......love the name.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> A fine liqueur......love the name.



YOU would !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I usually have my shots after supper ,shortly before bedtime,,preffer YAGI !!



I hope these shots work way better than that crap ! YUK !! Last time I got into that stuff I woke up at 6am parked along a back road in the Vette ! LOL
Only reason I drank it,in one of my favorite places one night,me and the bouncer was BSing.He decided the bar would buy us a few rounds! LOL His OL was the bar tender that night. LOL I said I didn't want any,he said I did! I didn't want to make the HUGE SOG mad at me ! LOL I lost count after 12 shots,plus the Killians I was drinking ! Don't member leaving that night? :msp_scared: 
His OL gave me all kinds of hell the next time I seen here ! LOL Tried to say he wouldn't have did that if I wasn't drinking with him. LOL She said we killed the bottle? I just drank it fast so I didn't taste much,washed it down with beer ! YUK !
Its a good thing I quit drinking,I think? LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Tomorrow morning 6:30am for the shots.



Is this with the new doc?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> YOU would !! LOL !!



In Germany they had bandoleers of miniatures in bars.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Is this with the new doc?



Yep !


----------



## tbone75

stihl 041s said:


> in germany they had bandoleers of miniatures in bars.



yuk!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I usually have my shots after supper ,shortly before bedtime,,preffer YAGI !!



You should try the Yagi and red bull mixed ! LOL The OL likes that chit ! Winds her up like a 8 day clock ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You should try the Yagi and red bull mixed ! LOL The OL likes that chit ! Winds her up like a 8 day clock ! LOL



Dont need to be drunk and wide awake and nervouse all at once !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

sefh3 said:


> Take the carb off. Pull the impulse line out of the handle. Install a piece of inner tube or make a plate. Install the carb back on. hook up vac tester to impulse line. Same process for the exhaust.



Ah ha! Thanks.. that makes perfect sense. I was thinking you needed to take the boot off and seal the cylinder. Really should be testing the boot too while we are at it shouldn't we. 

I've got much to learn.. but I'm trying!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ah ha! Thanks.. that makes perfect sense. I was thinking you needed to take the boot off and seal the cylinder. Really should be testing the boot too while we are at it shouldn't we.
> 
> I've got much to learn.. but I'm trying!



Stick with us,,, if we cant awe you with facts we can baffle you with,,,whatever that stuff is John eats ??

really tho,,this thread makes the rest of the forum redundant.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ah ha! Thanks.. that makes perfect sense. I was thinking you needed to take the boot off and seal the cylinder. Really should be testing the boot too while we are at it shouldn't we.
> 
> I've got much to learn.. but I'm trying!



Big part of why I am here ! I don't know chit !


----------



## roncoinc

HEY !!! lookit what i found crossing thru the backyard today in the snowstorm !!!

i saw the tracks and followed them..
thing was cold and not moving very fast so it was an easy catch..
weighed about 5 lbs,,needed a 5 gal pot to put it in over the woodstove !
nuttin like fresh wild lobstah 
dunno what it was doin out wandering around on a day like this but,,sometimes they do stupid things..
maybe it's whats been getting into my garbage ?? all this time i thot it was a coon ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HEY !!! lookit what i found crossing thru the backyard today in the snowstorm !!!
> 
> i saw the tracks and followed them..
> thing was cold and not moving very fast so it was an easy catch..
> weighed about 5 lbs,,needed a 5 gal pot to put it in over the woodstove !
> nuttin like fresh wild lobstah
> dunno what it was doin out wandering around on a day like this but,,sometimes they do stupid things..
> maybe it's whats been getting into my garbage ?? all this time i thot it was a coon ??



Snow Bug ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> HEY !!! lookit what i found crossing thru the backyard today in the snowstorm !!!
> 
> i saw the tracks and followed them..
> thing was cold and not moving very fast so it was an easy catch..
> weighed about 5 lbs,,needed a 5 gal pot to put it in over the woodstove !
> nuttin like fresh wild lobstah
> dunno what it was doin out wandering around on a day like this but,,sometimes they do stupid things..
> maybe it's whats been getting into my garbage ?? all this time i thot it was a coon ??



Gotta rub it in ya Ol Smurff!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hope all yall are dry and warm. pretty sucky weather yur havin. 
oh, did i mention its 70* here right now? alas, it won't last; sposed to only get to 68* tomorrow.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> HEY !!! lookit what i found crossing thru the backyard today in the snowstorm !!!
> 
> i saw the tracks and followed them..
> thing was cold and not moving very fast so it was an easy catch..
> weighed about 5 lbs,,needed a 5 gal pot to put it in over the woodstove !
> nuttin like fresh wild lobstah
> dunno what it was doin out wandering around on a day like this but,,sometimes they do stupid things..
> maybe it's whats been getting into my garbage ?? all this time i thot it was a coon ??




Well if it wasn't getting you garbage before......I expect it will soon...or at least the inedible parts......


----------



## dancan

jerrycmorrow said:


> hope all yall are dry and warm. pretty sucky weather yur havin.
> oh, did i mention its 70* here right now? alas, it won't last; sposed to only get to 68* tomorrow.



Reported this spam to the powers that be .


----------



## dancan

I got to the Big Box Hardware store this morning to get some reno supplies , I walk by the clearance isle and see a brand new store brand framing gun , last one no box , 179.95 $$ regular , I walk out the door 46.00$$ poorer .

So now that I've got a big boy carpenter tool with no nails I have to break out the screw gun and PL Premium a box to hide some fugly cement corner to the drywall that I had to PL to the cement LOL 







All wedged in nice and tight , should be set by tomorrow .


----------



## tbone75

OK guys tried something new on plastic. Wipe New chit,before and after pics. Think it would work better if I sanded it smooth first? Try that on the next piece.
This was after 3 coats,a little goes a long ways. Pricey chit ! 20.00 for the stuff 20.00 for shipping ! Rip off ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

What a first day back at work!!! Phew!! Spent most of the day either running my super quite Mac upsidedown over my head, hogging out tennons on hundred yr old half round floor joists with bark stihl on 'em....from below......and the squaring and finishing with a 4 1/2" razor sharp slick and a smaller 2 1/2" slick then working the shoulders down with a 1 1/2" morticing chisel and 14" handled lignum vitae mallet...again all over head....directly over the oil furnace with many pipes and wires......those joists were hard....glassy....got 'em done and set the carrying beam up, layed it out and morticed that to fit the joists....that was much easier.....I have a sweet morticing machine that clamps on the beam and has a 1 1/16" square morticing chisel...has an X-Y axis and big three spoke handwheel like a large drillpress.......makes very quick, accurate and large mortices...the foot print it will cut is 6" X 7" X 6" deep without resetting........beam goes in first thing in the mornng......hopefully now my super quiet Mac can go back on the shelf for a while......filed the chain too....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> OK guys tried something new on plastic. Wipe New chit,before and after pics. Think it would work better if I sanded it smooth first? Try that on the next piece.
> This was after 3 coats,a little goes a long ways. Pricey chit ! 20.00 for the stuff 20.00 for shipping ! Rip off ! LOL




That looks good John....to bad you used it on something that don't deserve that kind of outlay.......


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> OK guys tried something new on plastic. Wipe New chit,before and after pics. Think it would work better if I sanded it smooth first? Try that on the next piece.
> This was after 3 coats,a little goes a long ways. Pricey chit ! 20.00 for the stuff 20.00 for shipping ! Rip off ! LOL



what's the label say insofar as ingredients?


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> hope all yall are dry and warm. pretty sucky weather yur havin.
> oh, did i mention its 70* here right now? alas, it won't last; sposed to only get to 68* tomorrow.



Yes we are dry and warm..
thats why WE have chainsaws,,,,we WORK them cutting wood to keep us warm and dry this time of year..
And why do you call it " sucky " weather ??
snow is mother natures fertilizer.
it cleans off all the yuck from the hot weather and come spring nature springs anew,,it is a wonderfull cycle that we all like.
notice my post about cooking lobstah on the woodstove ??
have you ever done that ??
winter here is a time for re-grouping with lot's of laid back time to do stuff we would'nt do during the warm time.
i used to winter in florida,,it sucked,,gave it up to stay at home and enjoy what is available in a winter wonderland.
Also you wont find one of us northerners that would trade it for anyplace else..
It must "suck" to live in a place you cant go ice skating or skieing or snowmobiling or drive your truck out onto the lake to go ice fishing.
sit in a nice warm wood heated house with the OL sipping wine enjoying the feeling of watching the snowfall making everything a pristine white.
So we have to make sure we have a good battery in the car and food in the fridge and a generator handy,,,that aint nothing to get the good feeling of living we get up here..
if life is nothing but easy it breeds weak and useless inhabitants...
it takes a little challenge to build character and personalitty.
people go down south to die,,up north they keep living..


----------



## dancan

Soooooo , then I go to the ...........Hey !!! Nice plastic Job John ! Robin's just grippin' about spendin' that 20 for shipping 'cause there's no way he could pry that out of his sporran .......

After I find out I need more stuff I go to Home Despot and this little guy followed me home .
Now I can mix Amazoil at a gazillion to 1 LOL






Hey since I gots all the carpenter tools , Robin , Jerry , you guys hiring ?
Maybe I could go help Ron on his workshop ?


----------



## Whistler

tbone75 said:


> OK guys tried something new on plastic. Wipe New chit,before and after pics. Think it would work better if I sanded it smooth first? Try that on the next piece.
> This was after 3 coats,a little goes a long ways. Pricey chit ! 20.00 for the stuff 20.00 for shipping ! Rip off ! LOL



Thank you very much for sharing that as I have been curious about it myself ..


----------



## Cantdog

Leave my sporran out of it.......LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK guys tried something new on plastic. Wipe New chit,before and after pics. Think it would work better if I sanded it smooth first? Try that on the next piece.
> This was after 3 coats,a little goes a long ways. Pricey chit ! 20.00 for the stuff 20.00 for shipping ! Rip off ! LOL



Hey John !!

wanna buy some waterfront property ??
get here at low tide and i will show it to you


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That looks good John....to bad you used it on something that don't deserve that kind of outlay.......



I didn't want to try it on a Husky first ! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> What a first day back at work!!! Phew!! Spent most of the day either running my super quite Mac upsidedown over my head, hogging out tennons on hundred yr old half round floor joists with bark stihl on 'em....from below......and the squaring and finishing with a 4 1/2" razor sharp slick and a smaller 2 1/2" slick then working the shoulders down with a 1 1/2" morticing chisel and 14" handled lignum vitae mallet...again all over head....directly over the oil furnace with many pipes and wires......those joists were hard....glassy....got 'em done and set the carrying beam up, layed it out and morticed that to fit the joists....that was much easier.....I have a sweet morticing machine that clamps on the beam and has a 1 1/16" square morticing chisel...has an X-Y axis and big three spoke handwheel like a large drillpress.......makes very quick, accurate and large mortices...the foot print it will cut is 6" X 7" X 6" deep without resetting........beam goes in first thing in the mornng......hopefully now my super quiet Mac can go back on the shelf for a while......filed the chain too....



Shouldnt this be posted in the MAC thread ??



materials cackle lator !! ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !!
> 
> wanna buy some waterfront property ??
> get here at low tide and i will show it to you



I keep buffing my headlights,just don't last ! So got this stuff to try,then thought it may work on saw plastic? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Soooooo , then I go to the ...........Hey !!! Nice plastic Job John ! Robin's just grippin' about spendin' that 20 for shipping 'cause there's no way he could pry that out of his sporran .......
> 
> After I find out I need more stuff I go to Home Despot and this little guy followed me home .
> Now I can mix Amazoil at a gazillion to 1 LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey since I gots all the carpenter tools , Robin , Jerry , you guys hiring ?
> Maybe I could go help Ron on his workshop ?



Good to see your now into quality chainsaws Dan !!


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> what's the label say insofar as ingredients?



I will check that after bit? Didn't read the bottle yet. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I keep buffing my headlights,just don't last ! So got this stuff to try,then thought it may work on saw plastic? LOL



Just take some bar oil and spread it around...
it's only a squeel,,everybody knows they fade and look like chit even when new !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !!
> 
> wanna buy some waterfront property ??
> get here at low tide and i will show it to you



Nah ............ to fur North ! Got some down South? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just take some bar oil and spread it around...
> it's only a squeel,,everybody knows they fade and look like chit even when new !!



Must be feeling much better? Ol MEEN AZZ Smurf ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nah ............ to fur North ! Got some down South? :msp_rolleyes:



Duh,,,,i think you may have missed the point ??
plastic renew or waterfont ??

Do you REALLY wanna die so young ?? move south then !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Duh,,,,i think you may have missed the point ??
> plastic renew or waterfont ??
> 
> Do you REALLY wanna die so young ?? move south then !!



I know some very old people down there. LOL

I don't like snow and cold no more ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Shiny plastic sells better ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Duh,,,,i think you may have missed the point ??
> plastic renew or waterfont ??
> 
> Do you REALLY wanna die so young ?? move south then !!



My grandmother always wanted the seasons. 

103 when she passed. Cooking for others at 99.


----------



## tbone75

This headlight stuff don't say whats in it?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Good to see your now into quality chainsaws Dan !!



I keep the good ones (Stihl) and stopped playing with the crud


----------



## dancan

Autosol works OK for buffing headlights .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Autosol works OK for buffing headlights .



Never heard of it?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I keep the good ones (Stihl) and stopped playing with the crud



Yea..,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Right ! :msp_rolleyes:

What about them red saws and orange saws in the closet?:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Ron hows that snow bug? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yea..,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Right ! :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> What about them red saws and orange saws in the closet?:msp_razz:




They can stay in the closet with their owners.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Stick with us,,, if we cant awe you with facts we can baffle you with,,,whatever that stuff is John eats ??
> 
> really tho,,this thread makes the rest of the forum redundant.



I'll keep that in mind.. I was told this was where to hang out.



tbone75 said:


> Big part of why I am here ! I don't know chit !



I beg to differ... maybe it's just a good front you put up!



roncoinc said:


> HEY !!! lookit what i found crossing thru the backyard today in the snowstorm !!!
> 
> i saw the tracks and followed them..
> thing was cold and not moving very fast so it was an easy catch..
> weighed about 5 lbs,,needed a 5 gal pot to put it in over the woodstove !
> nuttin like fresh wild lobstah
> dunno what it was doin out wandering around on a day like this but,,sometimes they do stupid things..
> maybe it's whats been getting into my garbage ?? all this time i thot it was a coon ??



Don't think I'll find any of those in my yard... if I do I have bigger problems than dinner.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I know some very old people down there. LOL
> 
> I don't like snow and cold no more ! :msp_razz:



dont like the cold and snow no more ??

why not ??

how many times you plow the driveway this year ??
ooppss,,,ZERO ,, same as if you lived in Orlando..

how warm is it inside your house now ?? 75+ ?? i know it it is.
rite now in orlando it's 70 deg,,time to turn the heat on anyway !!

you complain about lawn mowing,,in orlando you have to mow ALL year round !!
if your were in Orlando right now you would be colder than you are rite now !!

Once people are acclimated down there they dont go outside when it's only 70 deg !

I bet when spring comes and it's 60 your outside in a T-shirt !!

Whats to gain i ask ???
Go live where nobody goes outside because it's to cold in the winter and to hot in the summer ??
run from air conditioned house to air conditioned car to air conditioned store ??

After i left San Diego i went to St. Pete for the winters.. still have a place to stay there but was not fun at all,,i wont go back..


----------



## PB

Are air nailers something that would be okay to buy used? It seems as thought people use them until they don't work and then replace them.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

PB said:


> Are air nailers something that would be okay to buy used? It seems as thought people use them until they don't work and then replace them.



Hit or miss. Know the model before you buy. Some can be rebuilt for ~$20 and they are ready to go again. At this point I think it's generally easier to just buy new if you are in a production setting. I used to rebuild them but now I just look for them on sale.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> dont like the cold and snow no more ??
> 
> why not ??
> 
> how many times you plow the driveway this year ??
> ooppss,,,ZERO ,, same as if you lived in Orlando..
> 
> how warm is it inside your house now ?? 75+ ?? i know it it is.
> rite now in orlando it's 70 deg,,time to turn the heat on anyway !!
> 
> you complain about lawn mowing,,in orlando you have to mow ALL year round !!
> if your were in Orlando right now you would be colder than you are rite now !!
> 
> Once people are acclimated down there they dont go outside when it's only 70 deg !
> 
> I bet when spring comes and it's 60 your outside in a T-shirt !!
> 
> Whats to gain i ask ???
> Go live where nobody goes outside because it's to cold in the winter and to hot in the summer ??
> run from air conditioned house to air conditioned car to air conditioned store ??
> 
> After i left San Diego i went to St. Pete for the winters.. still have a place to stay there but was not fun at all,,i wont go back..



Mom lives down there in Arcaida all winter,then comes up to live with me in the summer. LOL She thinks 70 is cold ! LOL
I stayed one summer down there,yes it was hot ! But I went to the beach every Sun. LOL Worked at my Uncles gas station 6 days a week.


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> Are air nailers something that would be okay to buy used? It seems as thought people use them until they don't work and then replace them.



Bostich ??
some places clipped head nails are not code.
maybe ok for home owner.
trigger seals go bad and leak air,easy fix.
N9x series last fore ever, dpends on price.
all that goes bad on them is seals.
local place here has bostich rep come in twice a year for a day.
fix any bostich tool on the spot for free.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Soooooo , then I go to the ...........Hey !!! Nice plastic Job John ! Robin's just grippin' about spendin' that 20 for shipping 'cause there's no way he could pry that out of his sporran .......
> 
> After I find out I need more stuff I go to Home Despot and this little guy followed me home .
> Now I can mix Amazoil at a gazillion to 1 LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey since I gots all the carpenter tools , Robin , Jerry , you guys hiring ?
> Maybe I could go help Ron on his workshop ?




Got 200 sheets of gyproc to put up, that Kita cut drywall?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got 200 sheets of gyproc to put up, that Kita cut drywall?



Got a safety chain ready to go !


----------



## PB

Well, it would be only Bostitch, Porter Cable, Hitachi or Dewalt. I want to know that I could fix it down the road if I had too. I thought you could rebuild them but wasn't quite sure. Looking at used prices I think it might just be worth to spend an extra $20 and buy new. Not looking for anything fancy, just something that will shoot 2" brads for molding and what not. 

Thanks for the input fella's.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Bostich ??
> some places clipped head nails are not code.
> maybe ok for home owner.
> trigger seals go bad and leak air,easy fix.
> N9x series last fore ever, dpends on price.
> all that goes bad on them is seals.
> local place here has bostich rep come in twice a year for a day.
> fix any bostich tool on the spot for free.



They are the hooski varnies of the air nailer world, Senco if you want PRO gear, just like Stihl #1 world wide....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Are air nailers something that would be okay to buy used? It seems as thought people use them until they don't work and then replace them.




No......really about the same as chainsaws......perhaps you get a runner....maybe not...Lee what do you need?? I have numerous air fasteners you can certainly can borrow..!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I have found that trim guns are better to get new. Framing guns generally take more abuse better. I've used cheap and high end. I prefer Bostich or Senco but really haven't had any that didn't slam nails into wood. Other thing to watch is what nails are readily available to you. No good to have a gun you can't get bullets for!


----------



## tbone75

I see a lot of nail guns in pawn shops ! But you never know what your getting?


----------



## PJF1313

Just watch the age of the Senco's - I have a roofing nailer that a rebuild kit is NLA - and it's only 8 years old (I don't recall the model # off hand, but a upped-mid line nailer at the time)


----------



## pioneerguy600

I use all Senco air fasteners.There is a PRO shop in our industrial park,CID that caters to us full time carpenters, builders and contractors.They provide full time sales of the nailers and all fasteners in bulk. If a nailer ever did need repair you just take it in, if it can`t be repaired within 15 mins by the two full time techs then they just give you a loaner, use it and return it when you get a break, your nailer will be repaired sitting there waiting for you. They will replace all the seals and O rings in a gun at no charge if you are a customer that does more than a $100. business with them per year.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are the hooski varnies of the air nailer world, Senco if you want PRO gear, just like Stihl #1 world wide....LOL



I have a Senco framer on the way  
This new one I bought I consider a Huuskee , disposable at 46$


----------



## dancan

John , go to Autosol.com > Official Site of Autosol Metal Polish for info .
Should be available at NAPA and the like .


----------



## pioneerguy600

PJF1313 said:


> Just watch the age of the Senco's - I have a roofing nailer that a rebuild kit is NLA - and it's only 8 years old (I don't recall the model # off hand, but a upped-mid line nailer at the time)



I would like to know that model # as I am in at the Senco dealer 4-5 times a year to pick up a$1000. worth of fasteners at a time. My oldest framing nailer is from the 70`s and all the rebuild parts are still available, the cylinder heads are starting to be harder to find for them but they can still be found by my dealer from out of world wide distributors. My SCN40R roofing nailers have each fired half a million 1 1/4 nails by now without a rebuild or overhaul, they are the oiless models.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I have a Senco framer on the way
> This new one I bought I consider a Huuskee , disposable at 46$



You just send all your red or orange saws down to me ! I will pay the shipping and buy some boxes ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I have a Senco framer on the way
> This new one I bought I consider a Huuskee , disposable at 46$



The newer Frame Pro 701XP ?


----------



## tbone75

Where did rotten Rob go? AKA Sludge,Uncle Mongo,#1, and a few more I better not say in the open ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Where did rotten Rob go? AKA Sludge,Uncle Mongo,#1, and a few more I better not say in the open ! :msp_rolleyes:



Hey John. 

Duo Fast for bigger nailers

Paslode make a good nailer and drywall staplers.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> The newer Frame Pro 701XP ?



LOL , New to me .
Caint look like a seasoned carpenter when you shiney new tools LOL
Besides the Kita and the Wildthingy framing hammer ate up the budjet


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> LOL , New to me .
> Caint look like a seasoned carpenter when you shiney new tools LOL
> Besides the Kita and the Wildthingy framing hammer ate up the budjet



Oh,..ok, nothing wrong with that, Senco gear from any age is still great gear. I know fellow framers that have nailers from the 80`s that they use every day. $3. worth of seals +O rings every 3-4 years is all they need to keep them working. When you starting out renovating?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh,..ok, nothing wrong with that, Senco gear from any age is still great gear. I know fellow framers that have nailers from the 80`s that they use every day. $3. worth of seals +O rings every 3-4 years is all they need to keep them working. When you starting out renovating?



One of the problems is folks don't oil/Lube them correctly. 

I used to test pneumatic riveters. With lube a good riveter with 4500 psi would last 20 years. 

Not used as fast as a nailer but riveters have a lot of pull. Good ones that is. 

A cheap one won't last 5000 rivets.


----------



## AU_K2500

Paslode power master. Some of the best money I spent while I was in rough carpentry. Like Jerry said earlier, couple bucks for a rear seal and some o-rimgs and she's like new. I love that gun. Well thought out and designed. 

Speaking of tools. Got me a new one this evening......jerry! Take notice. 
View attachment 276258


Was about to test the 026. Had my plates and rubber gaskets cut when the OL hollard and needed help up stairs.


----------



## PJF1313

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would like to know that model # as I am in at the Senco dealer 4-5 times a year to pick up a$1000. worth of fasteners at a time. My oldest framing nailer is from the 70`s and all the rebuild parts are still available, the cylinder heads are starting to be harder to find for them but they can still be found by my dealer from out of world wide distributors. My SCN40R roofing nailers have each fired half a million 1 1/4 nails by now without a rebuild or overhaul, they are the oiless models.



I'll get a model # tomorrow when/if I can dig it out of the scrap pile (aka garage :msp_wink If I remember correctly, it is/was a 1-1/4 coil roofing nailer, also oil-less. But, for the life of me, can't remember the model #:bang: CRS had settled in!


----------



## pioneerguy600

PJF1313 said:


> I'll get a model # tomorrow when/if I can dig it out of the scrap pile (aka garage :msp_wink If I remember correctly, it is/was a 1-1/4 coil roofing nailer, also oil-less. But, for the life of me, can't remember the model #:bang: CRS had settled in!



I really wouldn`t want to keep anything I couldn`t get repair parts for or if they are going to run out soon I would buy up a couple of sets to keep on hand. My coil nailers have paid for themselves dozens of times over by now but I am too cheep to replace them if they still work good, they were $560. each when they were new and are now 10 years old, still ticking like new and never touched service wise.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Paslode power master. Some of the best money I spent while I was in rough carpentry. Like Jerry said earlier, couple bucks for a rear seal and some o-rimgs and she's like new. I love that gun. Well thought out and designed.
> 
> Speaking of tools. Got me a new one this evening......jerry! Take notice.
> View attachment 276258
> 
> 
> Was about to test the 026. Had my plates and rubber gaskets cut when the OL hollard and needed help up stairs.



What you going to do when the saw you are working on does not have an impulse line?


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> What you going to do when the saw you are working on does not have an impulse line?



Funny you should ask. Have the guys in tool and die at work making me a plug for the spark plug hole with a threaded hole for a barbed hose fitting. Basicly a bushing/reducer to go from the plug threads to the pipe thread for the barb fitting


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> One of the problems is folks don't oil/Lube them correctly.
> 
> I used to test pneumatic riveters. With lube a good riveter with 4500 psi would last 20 years.
> 
> Not used as fast as a nailer but riveters have a lot of pull. Good ones that is.
> 
> A cheap one won't last 5000 rivets.



My brother uses them most every day installing aluminum panels on Motor Coaches. His most fav guns are Chicago Pnuematic and Auckland Grainger.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Funny you should ask. Have the guys in tool and die at work making me a plug for the spark plug hole with a threaded hole for a barbed hose fitting. Basicly a bushing/reducer to go from the plug threads to the pipe thread for the barb fitting



Good call, that will work fine ,its what I use. Better than having to fab up different blocker plates for each cylinder type with a barbed fitting in each.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> My brother uses them most every day installing aluminum panels on Motor Coaches. His most fav guns are Chicago Pnuematic and Auckland Grainger.



Then CP was good. 

Cherry was the company I worked for. We used to do specialty heads. 1 rivet each wing and put it away till next plane. 

A special one for Fleetwood that would fit in the slot around the windows. 

Bluebird buses were rough on them. Piece work. 42 buses and ghetto homemwith 8 hours pay. Usually right at 6 hours. Rivet in the gun and pull the trigger on the way to the hole because it took a second to install. And time was money. 

Some had 12,000 lb of pull. 

Cherry were too pricey. But worth it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Then CP was good.
> 
> Cherry was the company I worked for. We used to do specialty heads. 1 rivet each wing and put it away till next plane.
> 
> A special one for Fleetwood that would fit in the slot around the windows.
> 
> Bluebird buses were rough on them. Piece work. 42 buses and ghetto homemwith 8 hours pay. Usually right at 6 hours. Rivet in the gun and pull the trigger on the way to the hole because it took a second to install. And time was money.
> 
> Some had 12,000 lb of pull.
> 
> Cherry were too pricey. But worth it.



Never heard of Cherry but I don`t use them much myself, just borrow one from time to time from my bro, he rebuilds the Scania motorcaches for our city bus system. He is also their bus frame man.


----------



## tbone75

Time for the Slug,let you guys know what happens tomorrow after I get home.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never heard of Cherry but I don`t use them much myself, just borrow one from time to time from my bro, he rebuilds the Scania motorcaches for our city bus system. He is also their bus frame man.



Cherry biggest rivet maker in western hemisphere. 

Early 90s all airbags and Boeing, airbus, Douglas. Huck was major competitor. 

REAL pricey guns.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Time for the Slug,let you guys know what happens tomorrow after I get home.



Good luck tomorrow Ol Buddy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Cherry biggest rivet maker in western hemisphere.
> 
> Early 90s all airbags and Boeing, airbus, Douglas. Huck was major competitor.
> 
> REAL pricey guns.



Have seen the Huck riveters, many years ago but not recently, course we are on different sides of the border. At one time we could not buy Poulan parts or saws here due to trade sanctions, back before Free Trade agreements.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Time for the Slug,let you guys know what happens tomorrow after I get home.



Night John, good luck tomorrow.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jerry. Plugs are generally 14mm x what?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Jerry. Plugs are generally 14mm x what?



They are 14X 1.25 MM


----------



## PJF1313

pioneerguy600 said:


> I really wouldn`t want to keep anything I couldn`t get repair parts for or if they are going to run out soon I would buy up a couple of sets to keep on hand. My coil nailers have paid for themselves dozens of times over by now but I am too cheep to replace them if they still work good, they were $560. each when they were new and are now 10 years old, still ticking like new and never touched service wise.



This gun was a lot I bid on from a 5-0 auction (READ stolen and recovered items) I drooped it off at my tool refurbisher guy that I use through work and use for personal tools. He said that the graphite gasket was shot. He could make one, but it would cost more than buying a low-end Senco. I thanked him for his time, threw $10 in his jar, and was on my way, with one of his refurbished Huskies in tow.

BTW, the "R" is "remember" not "repair" :tongue2:

PJ


----------



## pioneerguy600

PJF1313 said:


> This gun was a lot I bid on from a 5-0 auction (READ stolen and recovered items) I drooped it off at my tool refurbisher guy that I use through work and use for personal tools. He said that the graphite gasket was shot. He could make one, but it would cost more than buying a low-end Senco. I thanked him for his time, threw $10 in his jar, and was on my way, with one of his refurbished Huskies in tow.
> 
> BTW, the "R" is "remember" not "repair" :tongue2:
> 
> PJ



I will ask the next time in to see if kits are still available for my two roofing nailers, hope so and if I can still get them I will grab a couple, if the guns last another 10 years I will be done with them...LOL


----------



## dancan

ZZZzzzzZZZzzzzZZZZlakerzzz !!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> ZZZzzzzZZZzzzzZZZZlakerzzz !!!



Yeah....well....i had ta p.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. Big day of cutting up asphalt for me today. Nothing like a 350 hp cold plane to start the moening off right!


----------



## dancan

Hey John !!! The doctor is ready to see you now .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey John !!! The doctor is ready to see you now .



After having a spinal yesterday......

That be MEEN......

Brilliant work!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

YYYaaaaawwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.......................


----------



## roncoinc

China h-350 cyl kit update.

After sending them the same cyl pic i posted here they agreed it was not very good and offered to send another and let me keep this one.
Another email they said all of that series they have in stock are close to that and i may not be happy but they would warranty the jug for as long as i had it.
Told them that i would be working on the cyl myself and didnt expect them to warranty after i been in it to clean it up.
then they offered a $30 refund payment.
i asked for $35 store credit and they agreed.
got free parts on the way and only $20 into a complete top end kit 
or however you want to look at it !


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Never got back down to the garage after the OL hollard for help. For my plates and rubber seals made for both the intake and exhaust. 

Will check with Chuy on the barbed fitting for the plug hole. Don't need it for the 026 but I will need it for the 480cd. 

Hope johns doing a little better this morning.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Never got back down to the garage after the OL hollard for help. For my plates and rubber seals made for both the intake and exhaust.
> 
> Will check with Chuy on the barbed fitting for the plug hole. Don't need it for the 026 but I will need it for the 480cd.
> 
> Hope johns doing a little better this morning.




I tried knocking out a spark plug but that didnt work.
adaptors from comp guage work well.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I tried knocking out a spark plug but that didnt work.
> adaptors from comp guage work well.



Thats not a bad idea.


----------



## tbone75

Back home,no worse for the wear ! LOL Just a little sore so far. Not allowed to do anything for 24hrs. ! They only put me about half way out. 4 shots in the right side of the lower spine. I could feel it,but didn't hurt. Got to wait a few days to see how it does?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Back home,no worse for the wear ! LOL Just a little sore so far. Not allowed to do anything for 24hrs. ! They only put me about half way out. 4 shots in the right side of the lower spine. I could feel it,but didn't hurt. Got to wait a few days to see how it does?



Well at least you wont fall behind schedule


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well at least you wont fall behind schedule



There is that Ol Smart Azz Smurf ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Doc said one vertebrae was real bad 2 others were just bad. LOL They had me on the x-ray machine doing the shots,so he knew right where to put them. he gave the real bad one 2 shots,the others just one.


----------



## tbone75

54 deg. out,sun is shining ! And i am not allowed to do anything !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 54 deg. out,sun is shining ! And i am not allowed to do anything !!



Got your daily 45 post's done yet ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got your daily 45 post's done yet ??



Maybe 4 ? Took a nap ! LOL

Feeling OK right now? Haven't had any pain pills yet today !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Maybe 4 ? Took a nap ! LOL
> 
> Feeling OK right now? Haven't had any pain pills yet today !



HHmmmmm........
hows back feel after the nap ?
doc say how long before to expect anything ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HHmmmmm........
> hows back feel after the nap ?
> doc say how long before to expect anything ??



Feels OK after my nap ! Unusual !
Doc said 2-3 days I should know if its working.


----------



## tbone75

Up moving around some,hurting just a little.Not enough for a pill yet. LOL So that should be a good sign? Going to move around some more to find out?


----------



## Scooterbum

Hope the shots work for ya' buddy.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Hope the shots work for ya' buddy.



Thanks Scoot ! Me too !!


----------



## dancan

Well while you was out gettin' shots I was about lookin' for shots LOL
I couldn't find any cheap hard liquor but I found me some cheap brown , red and blonde bubbly Mister Beer


----------



## dancan

Another job for NSM .
At least this one pays .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well while you was out gettin' shots I was about lookin' for shots LOL
> I couldn't find any cheap hard liquor but I found me some cheap brown , red and blonde bubbly Mister Beer



May be just a little better than the cheap stuff I could get when I was 18 ! LOL It was a white can that said BEER , nothing else on the label ! LOL 1.25 a six pack ! LOL

No 2 six packs tasted the same ! LOL


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> May be just a little better than the cheap stuff I could get when I was 18 ! LOL It was a white can that said BEER , nothing else on the label ! LOL 1.25 a six pack ! LOL
> 
> No 2 six packs tasted the same ! LOL




A buck 25?? How freaking old are you? Were the cans tin or made from wood?

Hi John 

Yeah, I'm trolling.


----------



## tbone75

Moving around don't seem to be the thing to do right now ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> A buck 25?? How freaking old are you? Were the cans tin or made from wood?
> 
> Hi John
> 
> Yeah, I'm trolling.



Tin cans ! Yep getting up there a little !

Smart Azz Cow ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Another job for NSM .
> At least this one pays .



Good job for you Dan,...you know easy one just to get back into the swing of things...LOL


----------



## dancan

1.25$ , can't even buy a beer for that up here 
But I can make these , 5$ for 6 beer LOL , ready in 10 to 18 days


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Tin cans ! Yep getting up there a little !
> 
> Smart Azz Cow ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I remember in High School. Quarts of beer were $.89 for lunch.


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Another job for NSM .
> At least this one pays .



I'll have you know were making more than double that on this job and I I haven't moved one limb.....he just want them dropped and limbed. He's burning everything except the decent cedar and limbs big enough for fence posts.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good job for you Dan,...you know easy one just to get back into the swing of things...LOL



I'll wait for something a little better than that to start LOL
What I read in that ad is "I'm a cheapAzz , I've got 3 dying 40ft pasture spruce that are leaning towards my house and electrical service and don't want to pay the TreeCo's estimate of a safe and insured takedown of 650$$ , there has to be 2 cord of good firewood which is worth 500$ so if I give you 100$ for your time and risk you're getting a real good deal" .
Yup , that's what I read .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'll wait for something a little better than that to start LOL
> What I read in that ad is "I'm a cheapAzz , I've got 3 dying 40ft pasture spruce that are leaning towards my house and electrical service and don't want to pay the TreeCo's estimate of a safe and insured takedown of 650$$ , there has to be 2 cord of good firewood which is worth 500$ so if I give you 100$ for your time and risk you're getting a real good deal" .
> Yup , that's what I read .



I read that add last night, I just thought ,cheap azz!!....LOL


----------



## dancan

Jerry , is that propane generator you guys have at the shop one that I can recommend to a costumer ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Jerry , is that propane generator you guys have at the shop one that I can recommend to a costumer ?



Bought at Princess auto and works great, not hard on propane either. Yep!!


----------



## PB

Thanks for the input on the nailers everyone. Robin, I would take you up on your offer but I think if I had one, I would use it more often so it would be worth purchasing. I borrowed a friends Bostitch to hang crown molding and can't believe how easy it was. I had a free hand! Lowe's has a Hitachi for $80 that will shoot 2" 18ga brads. That is all I think I will ever need. I will need to put a new roof on the garage next year but can rent a gun from the local place or just use my Estwing.  

There are all kinds of used guns on Ebay but they run $30-40+ shipping, so total is close to $50. At that price I can justify the difference to go new and not have the hassle and guessing game of if it doesn't work. I will not be using this commercially so top quality is not needed, but I would like it to be the last one I ever have to buy.


----------



## tbone75

Hated to do it,but had to take a pill. Only one for the whole day is great ! Tomorrow I am shooting for NONE ! LOL
I did just what the doc told me too, nothing ! LOL Just walked around some was all I did. Back to normal tomorrow I hope ! At least do something.


----------



## PB

Hey Robin, what the f is this?






Woodshop equipment for sale


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hated to do it,but had to take a pill. Only one for the whole day is great ! Tomorrow I am shooting for NONE ! LOL
> I did just what the doc told me too, nothing ! LOL Just walked around some was all I did. Back to normal tomorrow I hope ! At least do something.



I thot normal WAS doing nothing ???


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Hey Robin, what the f is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodshop equipment for sale



That is a combo machine.....can't tell from the pic the brand.....Probably Euro....I'm gonna say it a Planer, a Jointer, a Sliding Table Table Saw, a Sliding Table Shaper, a Tennoner and who know's what else....generally 3 or more 3-5 HP motors.....Quite pricey.....good for one guy doing one thing to a time.....not that great in a production shop with more men working as only one tool can be used at a time......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I thot normal WAS doing nothing ???



Just a wee bit more than nothing ! :msp_razz:

You got that 056 done yet?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That is a combo machine.....can't tell from the pic the brand.....Probably Euro....I'm gonna say it a Planer, a Jointer, a Sliding Table Table Saw, a Sliding Table Shaper, a Tennoner and who know's what else....generally 3 or more 3-5 HP motors.....Quite pricey.....good for one guy doing one thing to a time.....not that great in a production shop with more men working as only one tool can be used at a time......



Shop Smith ! LOL Don't see a lathe on there? Could be one somewhere?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hope it works out for you TBone...


Been a long day for me. I ended up being the ground man all day for the asphalt mill which was fun to be outside on a sunny day at 70* in January. After a month of being inside I was a bit out of shape. It turned out to be a long day and while waiting on trucks to return.. all I could think of was getting home to split my 372 cases... didn't happen though. Ohh well the saw will sit on the bench and patiently wait for me.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Shop Smith ! LOL Don't see a lathe on there? Could be one somewhere?




No....not the same...well...kinda in theory...but not the same....these are expensive Euro tools very accurate, powerful and Heavy...well made... just not anything I ever could use.....I need setups on several different machines at once.....these tools only operate one tool to a time.....set it up to do one thing...take that down and set it up to do something else with another tool option....can't go back without a complete reset.......and again only one guy can use it at a time no matter how many tools it has the capacity to be....in my shop I may have one guy running one of the three shapers...another guy is running the TimeSaver thickness sanding...someone else Jointing etc. etc. etc.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No....not the same...well...kinda in theory...but not the same....these are expensive Euro tools very accurate, powerful and Heavy...well made... just not anything I ever could use.....I need setups on several different machines at once.....these tools only operate one tool to a time.....set it up to do one thing...take that down and set it up to do something else with another tool option....can't go back without a complete reset.......and again only one guy can use it at a time no matter how many tools it has the capacity to be....in my shop I may have one guy running one of the three shapers...another guy is running the TimeSaver thickness sanding...someone else Jointing etc. etc. etc.....



Yep,just mouthing off ! LOL Looks way better built than a shop smith. Not that they are junk at all. Just don't like a do it all machine. May be OK for a one man band? Stihl be a pain to change stuff all the time.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just a wee bit more than nothing ! :msp_razz:
> 
> You got that 056 done yet?



low blow !! FOUL !!

uh,,waiting for the cover decal from schoot


----------



## AU_K2500

Good news and bad news. 

Good news. 
Plug hole adapter is done 
026 has been vacuum tested. 

Bad news. 
Pressure never moved.....let it sit for 10-15 mins. Rotated several times through out test. So I guess the seals are good. Guess I just need to trouble shoot the carb.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Good news and bad news.
> 
> Good news.
> Plug hole adapter is done
> 026 has been vacuum tested.
> 
> Bad news.
> Pressure never moved.....let it sit for 10-15 mins. Rotated several times through out test. So I guess the seals are good. Guess I just need to trouble shoot the carb.



Sure seems like everyone is looking for them carbs all the time?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> low blow !! FOUL !!
> 
> uh,,waiting for the cover decal from schoot



No reason not to get it running !


----------



## tbone75

Just got some nice news.The 029Super I mailed out didn't make it ! The empty messed up box did ! I hate the USPS !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Just got some nice news.The 029Super I mailed out didn't make it ! The empty messed up box did ! I hate the USPS !!!



Anything insured for OVER $200 has to be signed for. 

They take MUCH better care of them. 

Sort of a pain to sign for them. 

But something to sign for


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just got some nice news.The 029Super I mailed out didn't make it ! The empty messed up box did ! I hate the USPS !!!



You do know who you are dealing with and you know how to pack a saw box when shipping through the ,mail.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You do know who you are dealing with and you know how to pack a saw box when shipping through the ,mail.



You know I do !! Looks like they tossed it off a 3 story building !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Anything insured for OVER $200 has to be signed for.
> 
> They take MUCH better care of them.
> 
> Sort of a pain to sign for them.
> 
> But something to sign for



Only had 200.00 on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You know I do !! Looks like they tossed it off a 3 story building !



That would not surprise me.That is why you need a box inside a box and some of that pink or blue styrofoam as an inner liner, I have received a few saw boxes with the outer cardboard skin ripped badly in more than one place but the inner layer still holding the contents in.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Only had 200.00 on it.



Hey john, I'll pay the difference to insure over 200. Lol. You've had some bad luck with the USPS.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would not surprise me.That is why you need a box inside a box and some of that pink or blue styrofoam as an inner liner, I have received a few saw boxes with the outer cardboard skin ripped badly in more than one place but the inner layer still holding the contents in.



Not sure how they could have did it,but the whole end of the box is busted out. Looks more like someone wanted what was in it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not sure how they could have did it,but the whole end of the box is busted out. Looks more like someone wanted what was in it?



Don`t think that doesn`t happen either, it does and the PO would rather sweep it under the carpet than deal with it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Here is a box that was well stuffed but you can clearly see what came out through one single layer of cardboard.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Only had 200.00 on it.



Hence the "OVER $200" part. Lol


----------



## tbone75

That looks very minor to what the 029 box looks like ! LOL It didn't say chainsaw on it,but who knows?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That looks very minor to what the 029 box looks like ! LOL It didn't say chainsaw on it,but who knows?



That was minor but a very rare bar was lost out through that hole.What I was trying to get across was that if you look closely the sides of that box is reinforced with a double wall but the top and bottom were only single layer, the corners where the top and bottom join are very vulnerable to damage. I have received boxes in far worse shape but the contents didn`t fall out because it had been packed up as a box inside a box, double layered with heavy cardboard and still lined with styrofoam. 
There are times though when even a solid wooden box may not hold up.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That was minor but a very rare bar was lost out through that hole.What I was trying to get across was that if you look closely the sides of that box is reinforced with a double wall but the top and bottom were only single layer, the corners where the top and bottom join are very vulnerable to damage. I have received boxes in far worse shape but the contents didn`t fall out because it had been packed up as a box inside a box, double layered with heavy cardboard and still lined with styrofoam.
> There are times though when even a solid wooden box may not hold up.



That just sucks ! I see what you mean,I got stuff from out West with no packing of any kind in great shape? The 029 only went 2 states away !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That just sucks ! I see what you mean,I got stuff from out West with no packing of any kind in great shape? The 029 only went 2 states away !



They sure can put a pounding on a parcel in a very short time.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They sure can put a pounding on a parcel in a very short time.



No wonder there broke ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No wonder there broke ! LOL



I hear they are real hard to get refunds from.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jerry, think I might have a problem when I went to start my 024 this weekend it was being stubborn. I finally heard a ping and shortly after just put it down. 

Looked at it today. There was zero air gap on the plug. Piston looked fine. Is there any way that can happen other than the piston hitting it? It had run before.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Jerry, think I might have a problem when I went to start my 024 this weekend it was being stubborn. I finally heard a ping and shortly after just put it down.
> 
> Looked at it today. There was zero air gap on the plug. Piston looked fine. Is there any way that can happen other than the piston hitting it? It had run before.



Either the piston has hit it or there is something on top of the piston, I am thinking the latter.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hear they are real hard to get refunds from.



I bet its going to be fun ! Not even allowed to file a claim till 21 days after it was mailed?


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Either the piston has hit it or there is something on top of the piston, I am thinking the latter.



Didn't see any carbon or debris burn I will look again. Started and ran good with a new plug. Couldn't find my feeler gauges to re-gap the old plug......I was in a hurry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Didn't see any carbon or debris burn I will look again. Started and ran good with a new plug. Couldn't find my feeler gauges to re-gap the old plug......I was in a hurry.



Look in the muffler, it might of gotten spit out.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Didn't see any carbon or debris burn I will look again. Started and ran good with a new plug. Couldn't find my feeler gauges to re-gap the old plug......I was in a hurry.



The plug all there?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I bet its going to be fun ! Not even allowed to file a claim till 21 days after it was mailed?



That means the item will be long gone before they start to look for it...LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Look in the muffler, it might of gotten spit out.



Probably so.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That means the item will be long gone before they start to look for it...LOL



You know it !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> The plug all there?



Yep. Will pull muffler tomorrow. Gotta put the 026 back together and fiddle with the carb a little more. Then its time to vac test the 480CD. I think Ron said Robin saw this same act up too.


----------



## AU_K2500

Here's the plug. 
View attachment 276419


----------



## pioneerguy600

Doesn`t look like the center electrode slid out, but that does happen sometimes.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Here's the plug.
> View attachment 276419



Looks OK ?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Looks OK ?



Yep. Just need to re-gap it


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry

Right behind you !


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Night Jerry. 

Night John.


----------



## dancan

Geez , one up from bein' on page 2 !

ZZZlakerz !!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Geez , one up from bein' on page 2 !
> 
> ZZZlakerz !!!!



Morning Dan. 

You going thru a warm spell too?

15 miles south it's in the 50s!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Dan.
> 
> You going thru a warm spell too?
> 
> 15 miles south it's in the 50s!!!!



67 here yesterday,60 for today ! But goes to chit tonight !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 67 here yesterday,60 for today ! But goes to chit tonight !



Morning John!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning John!!!!



Morning Uncle Mongo !


----------



## dancan

16 with wind warnings right now , going to 39 today and 52 tomorrow then 23 on Friday .

Hey John !
Hey Rob !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 16 with wind warnings right now , going to 39 today and 52 tomorrow then 23 on Friday .
> 
> Hey John !
> Hey Rob !



Morning Dan !


----------



## tbone75

Windy as all get out right now,T-Storms later.Snow sometime after that !


----------



## tbone75

High of 64 today ! 20s tomorrow morning !

Haven't had a fire for 2 days now !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everything is nice out there this morning, roads nice n dry but look out after mid day. Look out after mid day,got the big red screen warnings up on the TV.


----------



## tbone75

Not moving very good this morning? Hope that gets better !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Everything is nice out there this morning, roads nice n dry but look out after mid day. Look out after mid day,got the big red screen warnings up on the TV.



Looks like we have some nasty storms heading in from Ind. they had naders all over last night !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Looks like we have some nasty storms heading in from Ind. they had naders all over last night !



Are you feeling good enough to help with storm cleanup??


----------



## Cantdog

38 and been raining here since 3:00AM.....50 later today....more rain tonight

One saw left yesterday...a Hooski 257 that I did a bunch of work on last yr (bill dated 6/7/12)....he left some paper and his 359 to repair the AV mounts...
box of very cool NOS Jonsereds parts arrived yesterday too!! From that place that had the 521 coils and stuff. NOS 49sp clutch side case half to go with the NOS 521 flywheel side case half I already had. Gasket sets for 70E/66E and a NOS 70E piston.....so there are three saws that are ready for a case up build whenever time allows!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Are you feeling good enough to help with storm cleanup??



Not at all ! Back to the usual mornings today ? Done took a pill already ! Sure hope this changes for the better soon ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 38 and been raining here since 3:00AM.....50 later today....more rain tonight
> 
> One saw left yesterday...a Hooski 257 that I did a bunch of work on last yr (bill dated 6/7/12)....he left some paper and his 359 to repair the AV mounts...
> box of very cool NOS Jonsereds parts arrived yesterday too!! From that place that had the 521 coils and stuff. NOS 49sp clutch side case half to go with the NOS 521 flywheel side case half I already had. Gasket sets for 70E/66E and a NOS 70E piston.....so there are three saws that are ready for a case up build whenever time allows!!!



I will send your new coil out very soon !



Or I could tease the chit out of you with it ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Nader watches all around me ! Not for me yet.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Back to do some.W at that J thing. 

John, sorry to hear about the back

Rob, good luck today

Jerry, thanks for the help last night


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Back to do some.W at that J thing.
> 
> John, sorry to hear about the back
> 
> Rob, food luck today
> 
> Jerry, thanks for the help last night




You is welcome, we will have you diagnosing all problems that ever come your way with that Mighty Vac. Did you get your adapter made for the sparkplug hole?


----------



## roncoinc

Yaaawwwnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,.............

Hey Dan,,you give AARP discounts ??


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> You is welcome, we will have you diagnosing all problems that ever come your way with that Mighty Vac. Did you get your adapter made for the sparkplug hole?



Sure did, instead of machining one single piece we JB welded two brass fittings to go from 14x1.25mm to a 1/4 hose barb. 480cd is next. Will use it then. Still have to make my plates but that doesn't take long.


----------



## tbone75

Bout time the rest of you slackers got moving ! Least out of bed ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yaaawwwnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,.............
> 
> Hey Dan,,you give AARP discounts ??



They keep sending me chit. LOL May just join up ?


----------



## tbone75

My X-FIL dropped off his little Homie XL,wants me to look at it. Sometimes it runs,sometimes it don't ? Has a bigger saw,but can't start it no more. Says he don't have enough strength no more. But he could get this one going after I worked on it last year. May not be nothing wrong with it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Sure did, instead of machining one single piece we JB welded two brass fittings to go from 14x1.25mm to a 1/4 hose barb. 480cd is next. Will use it then. Still have to make my plates but that doesn't take long.



I have made dozens of them by just busting the ceramic core out of a regular chainsaw/two stroke sparkplug and mating a hosebarb up to it, solder it together and voila, the perfect fitting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My X-FIL dropped off his little Homie XL,wants me to look at it. Sometimes it runs,sometimes it don't ? Has a bigger saw,but can't start it no more. Says he don't have enough strength no more. But he could get this one going after I worked on it last year. May not be nothing wrong with it?



Some of those old saws are much tougher than the newer cheap plastic saws being sold out there.
Finally got those two plastic fantastic saws taken out of the shop, one Poulan and one Homelite now gone, I never touched them and had threatened to crush them with the excavator. Owners finally came and picked them up. They couldn`t understand why I wouldn`t fix them....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Doing just a little today,going through parts to see what I have,and find what I thought I had. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have made dozens of them by just busting the ceramic core out of a regular chainsaw/two stroke sparkplug and mating a hosebarb up to it, solder it together and voila, the perfect fitting.



I want toi know HOW you did that.
i tried for over an hour and couldbt get one apart !!


----------



## WoodChuck'r

$up Ronco. 


How ya been....???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I want toi know HOW you did that.
> i tried for over an hour and couldbt get one apart !!



BFH ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Just got some nice news.The 029Super I mailed out didn't make it ! The empty messed up box did ! I hate the USPS !!!



I am always nervous about a packaged saw. I swapped an 026 for a 288 last week. We sent both saws out same day. I put the 026 bars in a bar box from Bailey's and the 026 in a J'Red box. Saw made it to Kansas in 3 days parcel post, bars are still in transit somewhere. The 288 is stuck in Iowa. I dunno...atleast the saw I sent made it so most of the nervousness is over for me. The three bars are insured for $200.00 so I'll come out ok if they don't show. 




tbone75 said:


> Not sure how they could have did it,but the whole end of the box is busted out. Looks more like someone wanted what was in it?



My mother left a walkman at my sister's house one time. Sister packed it up and shipped it from Ohio to NC. Box arrived 1.5" tall from 5" tall. Post office just shrugged their shoulders like .. so?



pioneerguy600 said:


> Some of those old saws are much tougher than the newer cheap plastic saws being sold out there.
> Finally got those two plastic fantastic saws taken out of the shop, one Poulan and one Homelite now gone, I never touched them and had threatened to crush them with the excavator. Owners finally came and picked them up. They couldn`t understand why I wouldn`t fix them....LOL



If I can get this last one out of my shop.. there will be a celebration. I really don't like working on them and charge people dearly for the pain of fixing them. I charged someone $95.00 on one this week for a PoulanPro that was at most a $150 saw.. and he tipped me! WTH?! If they keep paying cash and supporting my CAD I guess I have to keep messing with them.



roncoinc said:


> I want toi know HOW you did that.
> i tried for over an hour and couldbt get one apart !!



I am trying to remember from about 10 years ago when I made some pullers for a Ford Model A head with spark plugs. First break the top off of the plug. Next I hit the ceramic while supporting the steel in a vise with the jaws spread. One way the ceramic pops right out, maybe cylinder side to outside? It's not bad when you figure it out though.


----------



## sefh3

Afternoon zzsealackerszz
What a weird weather pattern we are having. It is suppose to drop from 60 to 30* thoughout the day today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I want toi know HOW you did that.
> i tried for over an hour and couldbt get one apart !!



Just grind the adjustable tip off the case, drive the center electrode back into the porcelain part, then support the plug housing on top of a steel 3/4" water pipe and with a tapered punch strike the porcelain as often as necessary to drive it out through the top of the metal case. I will make you one if you want.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

The wind has been picking up more and more here all day. As wet as the surface is, I'm a bit nervous about blown over trees. I don't have any at my house but the in-laws house is surrounded. All we can do is see what falls out in the wash!


----------



## sefh3

Jimmy in NC said:


> The wind has been picking up more and more here all day. As wet as the surface is, I'm a bit nervous about blown over trees. I don't have any at my house but the in-laws house is surrounded. All we can do is see what falls out in the wash!



I see your getting naders down there. GA reported one earlier today.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just grind the adjustable tip off the case, drive the center electrode back into the porcelain part, then support the plug housing on top of a steel 3/4" water pipe and with a tapered punch strike the porcelain as often as necessary to drive it out through the top of the metal case. I will make you one if you want.



Yes and these work great. I have one!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

We'll see what happens locally. I never worried about weather until I bought a house. Moved into my wife's house and rent my old house to the In-Laws. Talk about a nervous somebody now when the weather gets nasty.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just grind the adjustable tip off the case, drive the center electrode back into the porcelain part, then support the plug housing on top of a steel 3/4" water pipe and with a tapered punch strike the porcelain as often as necessary to drive it out through the top of the metal case. I will make you one if you want.



Like I said " BFH " and a punch. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I see your getting naders down there. GA reported one earlier today.



The wind has died down a lot here now,stihl raining. Like you said,getting cold again tonight,and snow !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have made dozens of them by just busting the ceramic core out of a regular chainsaw/two stroke sparkplug and mating a hosebarb up to it, solder it together and voila, the perfect fitting.



Educate me. What type of solder should I purchase and can I get the two materials hot enough with a propane torch to do the soldering. Will I need any flux? I've never soldered anything other than electrical stuff for stereos. I'm all about making my own tools and this seems do able in my little shop with minimal confusion.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Like I said " BFH " and a punch. :hmm3grin2orange:



John will the 4 lb engineer hammer work or will I need the 20 lb sledge? Who wants to hold that punch for me.... :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> John will the 4 lb engineer hammer work or will I need the 20 lb sledge? Who wants to hold that punch for me.... :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



10 lb should do it,get the OL to hold the punch ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> 10 lb should do it,get the OL to hold the punch ! :hmm3grin2orange:



She'd never let me back in the shop to work on saws or on AS again!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The last 025 I have is now a good runner. This one needed the cylinder cleaned up and a new piston and rings put in. The flywheel side seal took a dump and the piston was scored up. New seals, impulse line carb gasket and a carb kit put it back in action. Not really worth it but the saw was free, not a lot of time on it, new bar and chain came with it. Going to a good home, not here...LOL

Next is Dan`s 025, got to tear it down to see what it needs.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Not moving very good this morning? Hope that gets better !



Not moving very good is better than not moving in my books !!!



roncoinc said:


> Yaaawwwnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,.............
> 
> Hey Dan,,you give AARP discounts ??



I most certainly do !
50% off and 1 pound of fresh mussels for every 20$ spent .
Someconditionsmayapplynottobecombinedwithanyotheroffermanegementmaychangecancelorsubstituteofferatanygiventimeatthediscresionofmanagement Only valid on the second Tuesday of every week


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some of those old saws are much tougher than the newer cheap plastic saws being sold out there.
> Finally got those two plastic fantastic saws taken out of the shop, one Poulan and one Homelite now gone, I never touched them and had threatened to crush them with the excavator. Owners finally came and picked them up. They couldn`t understand why I wouldn`t fix them....LOL



That the one that was jambed upsidedown under the bench beside the garbage by the door LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> That the one that was jambed upsidedown under the bench beside the garbage by the door LOL



Swept into a pile of floor sweepings. one yeller Poulan, one red/grey Homelite, both gone back where they came from. Likely only needed fuel related fixing but I hate that crap. Dinky lil fuel lines, all brittle or won`t stay on their barbs, fricken plastic primer bulbs and teenie weenie carbs that won`t rekit no matter how much time you spend cleaning them. Just disposable junk, run it til it stops and then toss it. Danny had a chit load of that stuff at his shop, not even good for scrap metal, can`t even turn them in for recycling, a pop bottle is worth more....LOL


----------



## dancan

While I was at psycho therapy happily doin' the things that needed doin' I looked outside and seen this on the lake .







A nice red Audi tt doing powerslides on the lake , this lake has a salt content , not completely frozen over everywhere and we've only really had a week of good cold ice making weather .
I'd bet a donutt that mom and dad are somewhere else enjoying some warm sunny weather this week LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> While I was at psycho therapy happily doin' the things that needed doin' I looked outside and seen this on the lake .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice red Audi tt doing powerslides on the lake , this lake has a salt content , not completely frozen over everywhere and we've only really had a week of good cold ice making weather .
> I'd bet a donutt that mom and dad are somewhere else enjoying some warm sunny weather this week LOL



Mill Cove on P.L.?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Not moving very good is better than not moving in my books !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly do !
> 50% off and 1 pound of fresh mussels for every 20$ spent .
> Someconditionsmayapplynottobecombinedwithanyotheroffermanegementmaychangecancelorsubstituteofferatanygiventimeatthediscresionofmanagement Only valid on the second Tuesday of every week



You got more than one tueday a week up there ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Not moving very good is better than not moving in my books !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly do !
> 50% off and 1 pound of fresh mussels for every 20$ spent .
> Someconditionsmayapplynottobecombinedwithanyotheroffermanegementmaychangecancelorsubstituteofferatanygiventimeatthediscresionofmanagement Only valid on the second Tuesday of every week



Someconditionsmayapplynottobecombinedwithanyotheroffermanegementmaychangecancelorsubstituteofferatanygiventimeatthediscresionofmanagement Only valid on the second Tuesday of every week


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Someconditionsmayapplynottobecombinedwithanyotheroffermanegementmaychangecancelorsubstituteofferatanygiventimeatthediscresionofmanagement Only valid on the second Tuesday of every week



OK,wuz gonna get some tires for the vett and a front end alignment


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> You got more than one tueday a week up there ??



Ayup , I decide when it is LOL


----------



## dancan

I gots no alignment machine but you come up and the tires will be at cost ........... Unfortunately the online selling prices I see on your side of the border is less than my wholesale cost


----------



## dancan

Had to use the Kita in the shop today to straighten out a 2x4 on so we could trim out a door opening 
They all laughed when when I pulled it out but were impressed in how fast and no smoke or noise .






The safety chain had no issue cutting 2 nails and didn't seem to mind getting a sharpening touch up on the floor


----------



## tbone75

Hey slackers !
I am stihl slacking too ! LOL
Just feel like chit ! Smell like it too ! Deviled eggs ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I gots no alignment machine but you come up and the tires will be at cost ........... Unfortunately the online selling prices I see on your side of the border is less than my wholesale cost



BFGoodrich RADIAL T/A TIRE P205/60R15 90S RWL - Automotive - Tires - Car Tires


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Had to use the Kita in the shop today to straighten out a 2x4 on so we could trim out a door opening
> They all laughed when when I pulled it out but were impressed in how fast and no smoke or noise .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The safety chain had no issue cutting 2 nails and didn't seem to mind getting a sharpening touch up on the floor



That Powersharp is real handy when you don`t have a file with you.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey slackers !
> I am stihl slacking too ! LOL
> Just feel like chit ! Smell like it too ! Deviled eggs ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Nothing ever changes with you does it ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nothing ever changes with you does it ???



Very little ! Down right boring !

Danged Ol Smurf Smart Arse ! 

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Did some more work on the walls today,hung some stuff up.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Did some more work on the walls today,hung some stuff up.



Looks a little fishy ? LOL

Looks good too ! LOL


----------



## dancan

I'll see what I can get the for tomorrow , shipping's gonna suck LOL
Did ya check tireRack ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Very little ! Down right boring !
> 
> Danged Ol Smurf Smart Arse !
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I see you call somebody else that,,guess i aint special no mor ?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Did some more work on the walls today,hung some stuff up.



Nice smelts !


----------



## tbone75

I did mess with the PIA 038 a little today. Different carb , wouldn't even start ? LOL Checked the Mark ,nuttin for 2 pulls, then it had Mark ? Maybe getting some where?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'll see what I can get the for tomorrow , shipping's gonna suck LOL
> Did ya check tireRack ?



Dont think we got a tire rack down here ?

I like to go into a store,have them put them on.
dont want to order,mess with shipping,go someplace else to have them put on tires i bot off the internet.

figured give you something to do while Jerry took me fishin,,then you could take the Ol for a ride


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Nice smelts !



Yeh !! 24 in smelt ARE nice !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I see you call somebody else that,,guess i aint special no mor ?



Lots of smart arses around here ! Only one Smurf ! :hmm3grin2orange: Grumpy Smurf !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Nice smelts !



Thought they were minnows, that not a minnow net hanging above them, you know bait??


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thought they were minnows, that not a minnow net hanging above them, you know bait??



He did say you were taking him fishing ......


----------



## tbone75

Mom just called,had to turn on the AC down there in Fla. That is just plain BS !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to see if I can find some Poulan 405 stickers. I will be the 3rd owner of the saw,second one never used it.First owner didn't use it much at all !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got to see if I can find some Poulan 405 stickers. I will be the 3rd owner of the saw,second one never used it.First owner didn't use it much at all !



I would like to get one for my Jonsered 590 clutch cover, saw is in really nice shape but the decal is peeling.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> He did say you were taking him fishing ......



And i WAS going to show him some good stuff too !!


----------



## little possum

I think we hit 70 today. Had the doors open and fans blowing at work. High winds (tornados brewing) Hoping they avoid us. 

Always something crazy goin on for my birthday. Usually ice, but we had that last weekend. Sitting over a frozen pond waiting for ducks Saturday, and 70 today haha


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would like to get one for my Jonsered 590 clutch cover, saw is in really nice shape but the decal is peeling.



Chainsawr had them listed ? Nothing for the 405 . :msp_sad:


----------



## AU_K2500

480CD clutch side seal.....I'd say it might have been leaking. 
View attachment 276535


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> 480CD clutch side seal.....I'd say it might have been leaking.
> View attachment 276535



A vac test would have confirmed it.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> A vac test would have confirmed it.



Forgot to mention that. Vac tested it first. Couldn't get one lick of vacuum. Fast as I could pump it was drawing it in. You've taught me well Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Forgot to mention that. Vac tested it first. Couldn't get one lick of vacuum. Fast as I could pump it was drawing it in. You've taught me well Jerry.



It will become one of your most important diagnostic tools, you will find many uses for it.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> It will become one of your most important diagnostic tools, you will find many uses for it.



Glad I spent the money and got a good one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Chainsawr had them listed ? Nothing for the 405 . :msp_sad:



If they match the ones on my saw I will order them.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Got home today to find a box in the kitchen. My 288xpLite arrived safe and sound. Had just enough time to unbox it and pour in some mix. It fired right up but sounds to need some carb adjustment, no doubt altitude change. 

Needs a few wear items such as a bar pad, the little nylon chain guides, etc but looks like it will be a solid addition to the crew of saws I have no need for. 

Listening to the wind howl outside and the trash cans rolling around. Could be a long night listening to the weather....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If they match the ones on my saw I will order them.



Hope they do !

Not sure where I might find them for the 405? Sure think someone would make them?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hope they do !
> 
> Not sure where I might find them for the 405? Sure think someone would make them?



Joe Sylvia over at SCS makes all of those decals on there and has a lot more at his site.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Got home today to find a box in the kitchen. My 288xpLite arrived safe and sound. Had just enough time to unbox it and pour in some mix. It fired right up but sounds to need some carb adjustment, no doubt altitude change.
> 
> Needs a few wear items such as a bar pad, the little nylon chain guides, etc but looks like it will be a solid addition to the crew of saws I have no need for.
> 
> Listening to the wind howl outside and the trash cans rolling around. Could be a long night listening to the weather....



That nasty chit went through here last night. Sorry , its your turn !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Joe Sylvia over at SCS makes all of those decals on there and has a lot more at his site.



What is the web site !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jerry-

What solder do I need to solder up a vac fitting / spark plug adapter. Will a small propane torch work for this or will I need more heat?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What is the web site !!



I went looking for it and it won`t show up now, seems like everything is sold through someone else. You can try [email protected]il.com to see if they still have a web site of their own.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

John-

We'll manage. I don't have to be in too early in the morning so listening to the wind is ok... 


Ohh snap.. the OL just said it was TIME. 


Catch you slackers in the AM!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I went looking for it and it won`t show up now, seems like everything is sold through someone else. You can try [email protected] to see if they still have a web site of their own.



Thanks Jerry I will give them a yell.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Jerry-
> 
> What solder do I need to solder up a vac fitting / spark plug adapter. Will a small propane torch work for this or will I need more heat?



That will work fine, 50/50 plumbing solder is all you need, 70/30 would be stronger but not necessary. What is necessary is to get the steel jacket cleaned out really well. I use the wire bottle brush style cleaners we use for cleaning inside 1/2" copper plumbing connectors/fittings. The inside of the jacket needs to be shiney clean and absolutely grease/oil free. Apply soldering paste to both parts and solder it up.The trick to that is knowing your heat and not melting the solder with the torch flame.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That will work fine, 50/50 plumbing solder is all you need, 70/30 would be stronger but not necessary. What is necessary is to get the steel jacket cleaned out really well. I use the wire bottle brush style cleaners we use for cleaning inside 1/2" copper plumbing connectors/fittings. The inside of the jacket needs to be shiney clean and absolutely grease/oil free. Apply soldering paste to both parts and solder it up.The trick to that is knowing your heat and not melting the solder with the torch flame.



I have a piston stop someone mad from a spark plug,threaded the inside of the plug,used a piece of all thread to screw down inside it.Then made a T handle on the end of the all thread. Have to take a pic of it. Never used it so far. LOL I like rope better.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have a piston stop someone mad from a spark plug,threaded the inside of the plug,used a piece of all thread to screw down inside it.Then made a T handle on the end of the all thread. Have to take a pic of it. Never used it so far. LOL I like rope better.



Rope is better but the proper one made by Stihl is best, just a blob of rubbery material you can push in through the plug hole, it won`t get caught in the exhaust port.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rope is better but the proper one made by Stihl is best, just a blob of rubbery material you can push in through the plug hole, it won`t get caught in the exhaust port.



Never seen that before,or heard of it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never seen that before,or heard of it?



Cause your not a Stihl Head,....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cause your not a Stihl Head,....LOL



Nope , I is a saw head !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Never seen that before,or heard of it?



Well check your email. You Ol Phart!!!!!

Hi John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nope , I is a saw head !



Open your Media Cat disc and locate the 036, open that and scroll down to the special tools at the bottom, find locking strip 000 893 5903.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Well check your email. You Ol Phart!!!!!
> 
> Hi John.



Hey Uncle Rob.


----------



## tbone75

Home made piston stop, I don't use. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Home made piston stop, I don't use. LOL



They will work but I have seen more than one piston get a hole punched through the crown when using them.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Uncle Rob.



Hey Jerry!!!!!

Some day John will learn. I have A Stihl piston stop for Sparky. Last time I sent a box to him I was a little out of it and forgot. Lol

How goes your war???


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They will work but I have seen more than one piston get a hole punched through the crown when using them.



Just the reason I don't use it ! Afraid it would do just that !
Rob sent me a pic of that stihl piston stop,think I have one? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry!!!!!
> 
> Some day John will learn. I have A Stihl piston stop for Sparky. Last time I sent a box to him I was a little out of it and forgot. Lol
> 
> How goes your war???



Things are moving right along, I have a few days before my next stint so I hope to get out and use a few of my saws. May fix a few more on days its not fit to be outside.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Just the reason I don't use it ! Afraid it would do just that !
> Rob sent me a pic of that stihl piston stop,think I have one? LOL



They gave me this one at my dealer. Rob #2 got his the same way. Different dealer.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry!!!!!
> 
> Some day John will learn. I have A Stihl piston stop for Sparky. Last time I sent a box to him I was a little out of it and forgot. Lol
> 
> How goes your war???



Hey you Ol Phart ! Me learn something?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just the reason I don't use it ! Afraid it would do just that !
> Rob sent me a pic of that stihl piston stop,think I have one? LOL



They are the best ones out of all the rest of the stuff out there, safe to.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> They gave me this one at my dealer. Rob #2 got his the same way. Different dealer.



What happen to #2 ? Talk about a SLACKER ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I also have a section of a 13 mm O ring that works equally well but not everyone has a piece at their disposal.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are the best ones out of all the rest of the stuff out there, safe to.



One i have looks just like it , but plastic.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> One i have looks just like it , but plastic.



Hard or rubbery?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I also have a section of a 13 mm O ring that works equally well but not everyone has a piece at their disposal.



I have some 1/4" O rings. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hard or rubbery?



Hard plastic.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Things are moving right along, I have a few days before my next stint so I hope to get out and use a few of my saws. May fix a few more on days its not fit to be outside.



Yeah. Since I got to PA winters have been mild. Not much excuse not to work outside. Unless it's raining. 

Nothing like in upstate NY. 

Or Missouri. One year we had a high of -20 for a week during calving season. Had to get the calves away from the cows, put it in a pickup, get it warm and back to the barn. Cow would follow. 

Use the land owners truck!!!!!!! The calves are lighter when they get out. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Since I got to PA winters have been mild. Not much excuse not to work outside. Unless it's raining.
> 
> Nothing like in upstate NY.
> 
> Or Missouri. One year we had a high of -20 for a week during calving season. Had to get the calves away from the cows, put it in a pickup, get it warm and back to the barn. Cow would follow.
> 
> Use the land owners truck!!!!!!! The calves are lighter when they get out. Lol



How you doing, getting around any better?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> What happen to #2 ? Talk about a SLACKER ! :msp_thumbdn:



Rob#2 works 2nd shift. Just got a house. 

The day shift guy on his machine had surgery so he has been working long shifts and working on his house. 

I haven't heard from him in a week. 

I should rattle his cage. Got that wrench from the same dealer. Can't find them anymore. Now cross referenced to a regular scrench.


----------



## PB

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Since I got to PA winters have been mild. Not much excuse not to work outside. Unless it's raining.
> 
> Nothing like in upstate NY.
> 
> Or Missouri. One year we had a high of -20 for a week during calving season. Had to get the calves away from the cows, put it in a pickup, get it warm and back to the barn. Cow would follow.
> 
> Use the land owners truck!!!!!!! The calves are lighter when they get out. Lol



Hell, you are almost south of the M-D line. I grew up in NW PA and we were always hammered with lake effect snow. I actually got stuck behind a snow plow that couldn't push anymore snow on a back road. We still had school the next day. I though Maine winters were supposed to be bad, they are cold, but they shut things down for 3" of snow.


----------



## Stihl 041S

PB said:


> Hell, you are almost south of the M-D line. I grew up in NW PA and we were always hammered with lake effect snow. I actually got stuck behind a snow plow that couldn't push anymore snow on a back road. We still had school the next day. I though Maine winters were supposed to be bad, they are cold, but they shut things down for 3" of snow.



Yeah. The area I live in has a VERY mild climate. Weird weather area. 

NW PA can be a mess. Seen a bunch of black ice on the interstate 35 years ago.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> How you doing, getting around any better?



Walking is much better. Cant stand. But walking is resting one leg half the time. 

Spinal Monday. He is happy. 

Orthopedic surgeon today. He is really happy. Said the word healing. Said being in good shape helps. Used to being on my feet 12 hours a day. 

Said to walk and do stair. Just till it hurts. Don't force it. 

In a month if all is well we talk about going back to work!!!!

Dad has been in the hospital and will be in a nursing home for rehab and PT for a couple of weeks before he comes home. 

Life is good. Hope all is well for you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Walking is much better. Cant stand. But walking is resting one leg half the time.
> 
> Spinal Monday. He is happy.
> 
> Orthopedic surgeon today. He is really happy. Said the word healing. Said being in good shape helps. Used to being on my feet 12 hours a day.
> 
> Said to walk and do stair. Just till it hurts. Don't force it.
> 
> In a month if all is well we talk about going back to work!!!!
> 
> Dad has been in the hospital and will be in a nursing home for rehab and PT for a couple of weeks before he comes home.
> 
> Life is good. Hope all is well for you.



Sounds like things are getting slowly better for you. Thanks, I am doing fine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## PB

I just opened some BIN primer to seal a couple of pine boards. If I didn't know any better, I would have thought there was a bottle of bourbon somewhere.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## dancan

Time ! To get up you bunch of zzzZZZlakerzzz !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Time ! To get up you bunch of zzzZZZlakerzzz !



How is Dan this am?

52 and rain. 

You were right. Long rehab to possible full recovery.


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
Ayup , once you can get it set in the squirrel cage and stick with the program it will work out in the end , but sometimes it's real easy to forget .
52 today with wind warnings dropping to 30 tonight .
Looks like a good day to use the Kita indoors again LOL


----------



## Cantdog

52 and HIGH wind this AM.....power's been out since 3:00AM...was just about to go get the generator online and the grid came back on.....


----------



## dancan

Must be your wind we've got coming , it's not here yet .


----------



## roncoinc

Hey !!! ,, it's still dark thirty !!


----------



## Cantdog

Grid's down again...gusts to 65MPH.....running on homemade power now...I think this is headed your way Dan.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> 52 and HIGH wind this AM.....power's been out since 3:00AM...was just about to go get the generator online and the grid came back on.....



Temps in the low 40s now, still dropping and wind blowing about 30mph


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Hey !!! ,, it's still dark thirty !!



Morning Papa "Master of the Obvious" Smurff!!!

Hey Robin


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Grid's down again...gusts to 65MPH.....running on homemade power now...I think this is headed your way Dan.....




Must cover a lot of area.
got some rain and lots of wind,,scary when it's dark out !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Grid's down again...gusts to 65MPH.....running on homemade power now...I think this is headed your way Dan.....



Damn,,near hurricane !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Must cover a lot of area.
> got some rain and lots of wind,,scary when it's dark out !



It's blowing harder here and into the 30s now. 

For enough wood on the deck Ron??

Could be a lot of freezing rain coming your way.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> It's blowing harder here and into the 30s now.
> 
> For enough wood on the deck Ron??
> 
> Could be a lot of freezing rain coming your way.



Got plenty wood on the deck covered over.
four day supply inside.
one errand to do this mornin then make sure all supplies up to snuff and i dont care what happens.
just looked at local wx website,sez 18 mph winds ?? LOL !!!
sounds like it's gonna rip the roof off the house !! screaming out there !!

" i dont care if it ains or freezes,long as i got my plastic,,,,,,,,,,, "


----------



## roncoinc

More bad news for east coast fishermen.
after gulf of maine shrimp quota has been cut by almost %90 the cod quotas has been cut by %77 !!
fish gonne be more expensive than steak !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> That will work fine....



Thanks for the quick tutorial. I'll pick up what i need this AM and see if I can't get one built tonight. The 288 I just got in does not have an impulse line and I have a sneaky suspicion of a leak somewhere as it just doesn't come back down to idle as quick as I think it should. I may be wrong but I would rather check than burn up a saw and I enjoy small projects like building tools in the shop.


----------



## roncoinc

I tried to make a spark plug fitting.
ground the thingy off,smashed off all the ceramic on the plug wire end,set in in an old socked and used a three lb hammer and drift and wailed on that thing from both ends for about and hour with no progress,,i gave up !!

tnx for offer jerry,,think i got a spare fitting from a comp tester i can put a barbed fitting on and seal with an O-ring of teflon tape,just like what scews in the jug,air tight no problem.


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers,cold and windy out there now ! Looks like everything is froze and a little snow on the ground.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning slackers,cold and windy out there now ! Looks like everything is froze and a little snow on the ground.



HEY !! i was on here @ 5:30 this mornin !!


----------



## tbone75

I better go fire the stove back up ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HEY !! i was on here @ 5:30 this mornin !!



You were up kinda early ?


----------



## tbone75

Guess that makes me the SLACKER this morning. :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Got the stove fired up.
25 outside now and a few snow flakes flying around.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Guess that makes me the SLACKER this morning. :msp_scared:



Nothing changes 

any improvement noticed yet ??

been two days now ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nothing changes
> 
> any improvement noticed yet ??
> 
> been two days now ?



Yep , stihl King Slug !

Nothing yet ?

Stihl the same ?

Talked to Mom last night,she had the shots in here back last year. Said it took hers 2 weeks before she felt better.
The doc told me a couple days I should know something?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got the stove fired up.
> 25 outside now and a few snow flakes flying around.



Still running the furnace,to warm for the woodstove.


----------



## tbone75

Maybe it is a bit better? Been up and down the steps twice with not much trouble?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Still running the furnace,to warm for the woodstove.



Mine was out for almost 3 days ! Don't worry the cold is on its way ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

No pills yet today either? Plus the weather changed now too,that always makes a difference.

Edit : Had to take one pill ! Dang it ! Stihl took longer than usual ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. 

Hey john, if you ever need little husky stuff, let me know. Found out last night my husky dealer is cheaper than jacks....no shipping either. Seals for the 480 were 4.50 each.......6.95 on jacks.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas.
> 
> Hey john, if you ever need little husky stuff, let me know. Found out last night my husky dealer is cheaper than jacks....no shipping either. Seals for the 480 were 4.50 each.......6.95 on jacks.



Now ya did it ! LOL

You know I like Huskys ! Sure seems all I get to work on is Stihls lately ? I need a change ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas.
> 
> Hey john, if you ever need little husky stuff, let me know. Found out last night my husky dealer is cheaper than jacks....no shipping either. Seals for the 480 were 4.50 each.......6.95 on jacks.



Do what you can to help keep that dealer in business and let them know you appreciate what they do for you. I went by the local dealer yesterday to price a missing bucking spike for my new to me 288. They were $3.99 higher than Jack's so I said fine, get it for me. I also picked up a spare twirly Husky fuel line too while I was there, 4.99. He gives me a total of over $40.00. I put the fuel line back on the counter and told him I didn't need it that bad, I would order it on line. He quickly told me there was $6.00 shipping on a bucking spike but he could zero that line out so I didn't pay shipping. I went ahead and bought the parts but left fuming mad. If I have to pay shipping AND tax and still wait for the parts to show.. I'll just order online. Aggravating as can be. 

This morning I'm punching in an order online for more parts b/c I just don't want to have to fight for a fair price. I'm all for helping the local guy but I'm in there on a regular basis both for work and personal I average once a week. Most of the time I spend over $100.00 a pop. Not huge but big enough.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will pay a few extra bucks just to keep my Stihl dealer in the neighborhood, it won`t kill me. It is a different story if one makes a living with equipment from the dealer, when you need service or parts and they can keep you working by providing said parts and service then they are worth keeping in business.For those that just dabble is saws and parts then get them wherever there cheapest but don`t complain about a business that is just trying to survive. They have overhead and have to pay staff plus shipping on small orders not like some online source that does not have these costs to deal with. Both our Husqvarna and Stihl dealers charge slightly more for parts but they have them on hand or can get them fast, that is worth the the few bucks more than an online source that takes a week to get a part to me plus shipping. JMO.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will pay a few extra bucks just to keep my Stihl dealer in the neighborhood, it won`t kill me. It is a different story if one makes a living with equipment from the dealer, when you need service or parts and they can keep you working by providing said parts and service then they are worth keeping in business.For those that just dabble is saws and parts then get them wherever there cheapest but don`t complain about a business that is just trying to survive. They have overhead and have to pay staff plus shipping on small orders not like some online source that does not have these costs to deal with. Both our Husqvarna and Stihl dealers charge slightly more for parts but they have them on hand or can get them fast, that is worth the the few bucks more than an online source that takes a week to get a part to me plus shipping. JMO.



I agree fully. I just thought that 52% more was a bit steep.


----------



## tbone75

A little slow again today. Just like me ! :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl slacking I see ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I've been super busy here at work, trying to upload some pictures of my latest orange acquisition but the boss is keeping me out of the office! 

Maybe in a little bit it will slow down. I did get parts to build my spark plug port vac tester though: hose barb, paste, solder.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I tried to make a spark plug fitting.
> ground the thingy off,smashed off all the ceramic on the plug wire end,set in in an old socked and used a three lb hammer and drift and wailed on that thing from both ends for about and hour with no progress,,i gave up !!
> 
> tnx for offer jerry,,think i got a spare fitting from a comp tester i can put a barbed fitting on and seal with an O-ring of teflon tape,just like what scews in the jug,air tight no problem.



This is one of the few times I miss the CNC. Simple set up. Wide tolerances. Soft material. 

Run a dozen during lunch and stick them in the back of the drawer. 

Hand out as needed and folks rever you as a God. Lol


----------



## tbone75

I am stihl fooling with this 038 PIA ! I can see LOTS of carbon inside,so I just pulled the jug. LOL Soaking in oven cleaner now. Stihl can't find one dam thing wrong with it ? Rings aren't great,stihl had 145 compression,I think? May have been 150 ? Good nuff to run ! Didn't measure the ring gap,but is plenty wide ! Went ahead and ordered new rings from Northwoods,and seals. LOL This far apart,just as well do it all.
Nephew said do what ever it needs ? LOL Has a new Stihl 24" B&C he just put on it.

Its break time now ! Back may be just a little better ? 

Docs office just called to see how I was doing,told them hadn't changed much. They said to give it a few days. I want better RIGHT NOW !! :msp_razz:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> ...
> " i dont care if it ains or freezes,long as i got my plastic,,,,,,,,,,, "



Jesus riding on the dashboard of my car


----------



## tbone75

Just thought,been about 6 hrs since the pain pill? That is better !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Just thought,been about 6 hrs since the pain pill? That is better !!



That's a real good sign!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's a real good sign!



Wonder if they will ever let me go back to work? 


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Yea..........I know , wake the f*** up ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Time to go dig out another saw ? All I know at the moment is it will NOT be a STIHL !! Them dang things are staying in there boxes ! For now. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I know ! Got a brand new PLASTIC Homie that needs a little attention ! Just needs the tooless clutch cover fixed. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know ! Got a brand new PLASTIC Homie that needs a little attention ! Just needs the tooless clutch cover fixed. LOL



:fart:


----------



## 8433jeff

tbone75 said:


> I know ! Got a brand new PLASTIC Homie that needs a little attention ! Just needs the tooless clutch cover fixed. LOL



I thought I read you were going to dig out a saw. Fisher Price don't count.


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> Jesus riding on the dashboard of my car



Virgin Mary gotta go,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Wonder if they will ever let me go back to work?
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Yea..........I know , wake the f*** up ! :msp_razz:



WHY would you WANT to go back to W**K ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Holy kwap bars are expensive. 

Doesn't look like anyone around here has the one I'm looking for. 28-30" large mount husky.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WHY would you WANT to go back to W**K ??



I know its a wee bit strange , but if I could go back , It means I aint all f***ed up ! And I do miss some of it. LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Grid's down again...gusts to 65MPH.....running on homemade power now...I think this is headed your way Dan.....



It must be Huusqvee powered because it took all day to get here , slow ,slow, slow but finally made it .

And what's all the retardenees I hear about wantin' to go back to work when one is already getting paid to do his own work ?.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Holy kwap bars are expensive.
> 
> Doesn't look like anyone around here has the one I'm looking for. 28-30" large mount husky.



That saw will cut faster with a shorter bar on it anyway,,got trees bigger than 40 in thick to cut ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> It must be Huusqvee powered because it took all day to get here , slow ,slow, slow but finally made it .
> 
> And what's all the retardenees I hear about wantin' to go back to work when one is already getting paid to do his own work ?.



Dont include ME in that !!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Cantdog

Been a wild day here...wind...trees down...power lines down....sun...rain...more wind...sun again... Ran four hrs on the gen...went up to let Hoss out...he was pretty wiggy with the wind...no water...no power there...had to lug water from here for Hoss. Then had to walk the fenceline and remove trees/branches in a half dozen spots......snow is all gone....with it my nice ice roads down through the woods....picked up close to another cord just in blowdowns and large branches down on my woodlot....no power at the jobsite this morning either...didn't go in..funny to have a storm day the end of January but no snow????


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> That saw will cut faster with a shorter bar on it anyway,,got trees bigger than 40 in thick to cut ??



No. That's why I'm happy with the 20" now. Just think it would wear a bigger bar nicely.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Dont include ME in that !!! :msp_w00t:



I didn't , I know you know better , I thot he knew but I guess he didn't .


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> I didn't , I know you know better , I thot he knew but I guess he didn't .



Oh wait , who am I talkin' about ........The Homelite repairman .


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Holy kwap bars are expensive.
> 
> Doesn't look like anyone around here has the one I'm looking for. 28-30" large mount husky.



Lots of them around but they is expensive once you go past 20". My 60" and 72" bars are worth as much as the saw that runs them.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Oh wait , who am I talkin' about ........The Homelite repairman .



Least I fixed the dang thing ! :msp_w00t:

No pics , don't want Jerry to get sick ! :msp_scared:

But I can sell toy saws too ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Snowing to beat all get out right now ! Suppose to snow the next 3-4 days ! Plus its windy as hell !

Very wet ground,high winds, better put some saws on CL ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

>>>>>Slugo's Saw Emporiun<<<<<
This weeks specials .....​


----------



## dancan

I know , run a sale .
Buy 1 saw , get a second chain for 8.95 .
Buy 2 saws , get 2 spare chains for 16.95 .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WHY would you WANT to go back to W**K ??



Guess I am just strange ? LOL I liked my job and darn near everyone I worked with. Didn't like the way the company treated everyone,but that goes with most places now days.
I was the best they had at running the old welding machines, No one else could set the things up? They were trying to find a way to get me back in there to train people. LOL The big shots stopped that ! Sucks too , would have paid good ! Not to likely I could have did it anyway.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I know , run a sale .
> Buy 1 saw , get a second chain for 8.95 .
> Buy 2 saws , get 2 spare chains for 16.95 .



One problem , don't give a chit if I sell any or not !


----------



## dancan

Well , you did say you wanted to go back to work LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , you did say you wanted to go back to work LOL



To be honest , I would if they let me. LOL

Yea I know Ron ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Guess I am just strange ? LOL I liked my job and darn near everyone I worked with. Didn't like the way the company treated everyone,but that goes with most places now days.
> I was the best they had at running the old welding machines, No one else could set the things up? They were trying to find a way to get me back in there to train people. LOL The big shots stopped that ! Sucks too , would have paid good ! Not to likely I could have did it anyway.



I liked my job also.
liked all the guys i worked with.
boss was an axhole,,me !!

still dont miss it,wouldnt do it it again,donnwanna do it it anymore,,,like doin what i'm doin NOW betterer !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I liked my job also.
> liked all the guys i worked with.
> boss was an axhole,,me !!
> 
> still dont miss it,wouldnt do it it again,donnwanna do it it anymore,,,like doin what i'm doin NOW betterer !



Bet you could be a axhole of a boss ! :hmm3grin2orange:

I like what I am doing now ! Just would like to do lots more !


----------



## tbone75

OL says its Slug feeding time !


----------



## tbone75

Happy fat Slug now !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OL says its Slug feeding time !



I just got done with feeding time..
I'm the only one i know can take a beef pot roast,,put it in a pressure cooker with all the veggies,have it all come out perfect with the roast med rare in the middle,veggies done perfect and all in a ready made gravy to put over it,,all in 45 minits..
all the leftovers will be put thru the processor with some rice flour and made into a nice rich brown gravy for the freezer..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess the tires on my old truck did not like the cold weather, belts broke on two of them and the tread was not even half way down. I havn`t been able to wear BF Goodrich All Terrain TA radial truck tires down past half tread depth before the belts break on them. Out of the 12 tires I have had to date they all do this.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess the tires on my old truck did not like the cold weather, belts broke on two of them and the tread was not even half way down. I havn`t been able to wear BF Goodrich All Terrain TA radial truck tires down past half tread depth before the belts break on them. Out of the 12 tires I have had to date they all do this.



Was Dan running a special??????


----------



## dancan

But how old are they ??



Hey John , you seen these guys before ?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Was Dan running a special??????



Smart axe ......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mark-

I've been looking around for a large mount Husky myself just to put on my 288 but best I can come up with is just buying one new. 

Came home tonight and tried to play with my new to me 288 and sadly I think my open port 268 is stronger than it right now. At first I was a bit bummed as the 026 I swapped for was top notch but then I thought about it more... If I go through the saw with a fresh piston and rings, re-seal it, rebuild the carb, all new rubber, etc... I'll KNOW what I have and not wonder about an 11 year old saw. I've always said it's not what you buy, but it's what you build. What fun would a perfect saw be if it just showed up that way?! I now can have hours of pulling it down, cleaning it up, etc. I started totaling up parts and it won't be too bad. 

I'm looking for a change though right now and tomorrow I get to meet an AS member first thing and pick up some parts for a 22 year old project SXLAO. I know it's not a exciting saw, but it will be fun to do all the same. Hope to have it together for the spring GTG. Will be neat to build a reed valve saw. Also, what better way to start a Friday than meet an AS member?!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess the tires on my old truck did not like the cold weather, belts broke on two of them and the tread was not even half way down. I havn`t been able to wear BF Goodrich All Terrain TA radial truck tires down past half tread depth before the belts break on them. Out of the 12 tires I have had to date they all do this.



Strange,,,,i use the radial T/A 's on my vette with no problem,,wear them down almost bald putting 400Hp to them and leaving most of the tread on the pavement..not enuf tread to pass inspection and they still grip and handle well..
maybe you getting the canadian or chinese models ??

Would think after HOW many sets of them you MAY have realized they might not work for you ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Was Dan running a special??????



Not Dan...LOL


----------



## dancan

Keep on checking Bailey's for bar closeouts for long bars .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> But how old are they ??
> 
> 
> 
> Hey John , you seen these guys before ?



Never seen them before? Have to check them out better ?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess the tires on my old truck did not like the cold weather, belts broke on two of them and the tread was not even half way down. I havn`t been able to wear BF Goodrich All Terrain TA radial truck tires down past half tread depth before the belts break on them. Out of the 12 tires I have had to date they all do this.



Now that you mention it.....my old 450 Superduty came with a pair of Goodrich tires on front...in fair shape..good tread....I came out one morning and warmed the diesel up and started to drive out onto the road and the steering wheel was going nuts!!! I got out....WTH....finaly found a huge bunch in the tread and sidewall on the inside of the drivers side..


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> But how old are they ??
> 
> 
> 
> Hey John , you seen these guys before ?



It should not matter how old they are. I have had 14-15 year old tires wear right down til you could not see any tread and not break a belt. I have Michelin tires that are 10-12 years old and hardly any tread left, no broken belts. Went through other makes without belts breaking, only BF Goodrich radials does this with me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Strange,,,,i use the radial T/A 's on my vette with no problem,,wear them down almost bald putting 400Hp to them and leaving most of the tread on the pavement..not enuf tread to pass inspection and they still grip and handle well..
> maybe you getting the canadian or chinese models ??
> 
> Would think after HOW many sets of them you MAY have realized they might not work for you ??



They came right from the factory on new trucks up here. This set was from a brand new vehicle that was to be converted into an ambulance, the ambulances can only run Michelin tires in this province.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not Dan...LOL



Ol tight arse Dan !! Now that is funny !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They came right from the factory on new trucks up here. This set was from a brand new vehicle that was to be converted into an ambulance, the ambulances can only run Michelin tires in this province.




LOL!!!! Now we know why!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

There is a reason why I only run Michelin tires on my work truck.. that poor thing sees daily overloading, off road, high highway speeds, etc. I know they aren't the only tires out there, but I'm not into messing with a good thing that's been working.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Now that you mention it.....my old 450 Superduty came with a pair of Goodrich tires on front...in fair shape..good tread....I came out one morning and warmed the diesel up and started to drive out onto the road and the steering wheel was going nuts!!! I got out....WTH....finaly found a huge bunch in the tread and sidewall on the inside of the drivers side..



If this many of them have broken on me I can`t see how any can make it til they are close to their wear bars. That is exactly how they go, mostly when I park the truck and then start out again. They were fine when I parked the truck but I noticed the jumping as I start out on the highway again.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They came right from the factory on new trucks up here. This set was from a brand new vehicle that was to be converted into an ambulance, the ambulances can only run Michelin tires in this province.



Cut rate tires ! LOL :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!!! Now we know why!!!!!



They are not safe enough to run on ambulances, supposedly due to the high speed factor.(speed rating)


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John...When I was splitting wood last weekend I came across a section of tree (Maple) that was highly figured....I saved these split up firewood sticks aside...want a couple for knife handles?? It's way to pretty to just going the stove!! They can probably ship with the 49 parts..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Cut rate tires ! LOL :msp_rolleyes:



These tires did come at a good price but they only had just short of 12 klms on them, just a set of delivery tires sort of. I got my moneys worth out of them but it still does not explain why the belts break like they do.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are not safe enough to run on ambulances, supposedly due to the high speed factor.(speed rating)



Yeah not even safe on an old ton truck........mine went all by itself in the dooryard....was fine when I parked it the night before.....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Was Dan running a special??????





dancan said:


> Smart axe ......



I really meant to sat Smart Azz ........or sumthin' that sounds like


----------



## DSS

I had a set of BFG's on my truck too. The belts didn't break but they weather cracked between the treads and went flat long before they were half worn. No more for me either. They might be ok if you drove enough miles to wear them out in a year or two.


----------



## dancan

Michelin own and make Riken , BFG and Uniroyal .


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> I had a set of BFG's on my truck too. The belts didn't break but they weather cracked between the treads and went flat long before they were half worn. No more for me either. They might be ok if you drove enough miles to wear them out in a year or two.



Cows need tires ? 


:msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

DSS said:


> I had a set of BFG's on my truck too. The belts didn't break but they weather cracked between the treads and went flat long before they were half worn. No more for me either. They might be ok if you drove enough miles to wear them out in a year or two.



Tires should last more than 4 years, mine do not have any cracking or checking from the sun or weather, the durn belts just pull apart. I will never buy new ones again at full price. No other tires I have run ever do this. I can remember having Dayton, Motomaster, Sears ,Goodyear and Michelin radials and never had a belt break on them.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well I'm out for the night. Long day tomorrow and the low battery light just flickered on. 

Nothing makes me more tired than thinking of the pair of post hole diggers in the back of the truck and digging holes first thing in the AM....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Michelin own and make Riken , BFG and Uniroyal .



I ran Uniroyal tires on my 600 hp firebird and they would last til the tread was gone completely.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey John...When I was splitting wood last weekend I came across a section of tree (Maple) that was highly figured....I saved these split up firewood sticks aside...want a couple for knife handles?? It's way to pretty to just going the stove!! They can probably ship with the 49 parts..



Sure wood !! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Cut rate tires ! LOL :msp_rolleyes:



you dont have T/a "s on your vette ??
they are THE most popular corvete tire.stick like glue,handle like a vette should.
have had mine over 130mph more than several times.
wear bars starting to show so time for new ones.
the guys with newer vetes have them over 150mph with no prob.
belong to three vette forums and have never heard a complaint about the T/A 's.

maybe a truck tire thing ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> you dont have T/a "s on your vette ??
> they are THE most popular corvete tire.stick like glue,handle like a vette should.
> have had mine over 130mph more than several times.
> wear bars starting to show so time for new ones.
> the guys with newer vetes have them over 150mph with no prob.
> belong to three vette forums and have never heard a complaint about the T/A 's.
> 
> maybe a truck tire thing ??



Don't member what is on it? Put them on there 5 yrs or so ago. LOL Can't member what I did 5 mins. ago !!

Wouldn't trust my Vette at 80 , let alone 130 ! LOL Very rusty under it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> you dont have T/a "s on your vette ??
> they are THE most popular corvete tire.stick like glue,handle like a vette should.
> have had mine over 130mph more than several times.
> wear bars starting to show so time for new ones.
> the guys with newer vetes have them over 150mph with no prob.
> belong to three vette forums and have never heard a complaint about the T/A 's.
> 
> maybe a truck tire thing ??



They are All Terrain TA`s for trucks and off roading, mine have not been used for off road so maybe they are no good for onroad use....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are All Terrain TA`s for trucks and off roading, mine have not been used for off road so maybe they are no good for onroad use....LOL



My Brother had a set on his 4x4 Chevy truck,wasn't worth a crap in mud ! LOL I had some called Ground Hogs on my truck,pulled him right out ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are All Terrain TA`s for trucks and off roading, mine have not been used for off road so maybe they are no good for onroad use....LOL



The T/A on mine stands for "traction Advantage "
when you say "radial T/A " that is what mine say on them and they are car tires.,not off road,winter,mud,snow, are summer tires.
i posted a link for Dan to look at yestday,,didnt look like truck or off road tires to me.

Radial T/A | BFGoodrich Tires

say they are a " hot rod " tire.
6 yr warranty.

maybe not made for a truck or off road ??
maybe diff tire ?


----------



## tbone75

Any yous guys ever run across any kind of wood with fancy grain,keep me in mind ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Any yous guys ever run across any kind of wood with fancy grain,keep me in mind ! LOL



Remind me first thing in the morning


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The T/A on mine stands for "traction Advantage "
> when you say "radial T/A " that is what mine say on them and they are car tires.,not off road,winter,mud,snow, are summer tires.
> i posted a link for Dan to look at yestday,,didnt look like truck or off road tires to me.
> 
> Radial T/A | BFGoodrich Tires
> 
> say they are a " hot rod " tire.
> 6 yr warranty.
> 
> maybe not made for a truck or off road ??
> maybe diff tire ?



Google Image Result for http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/CanadianTire/0082847_1?wid=320&hei=320&qlt=70&resMode=sharp2


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Any yous guys ever run across any kind of wood with fancy grain,keep me in mind ! LOL



You burning all that grainy wood now? Not making knives any more....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Remind me first thing in the morning



9:30 am,...rinnnng ..rinnng...got any wood Ron??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> 9:30 am,...rinnnng ..rinnng...got any wood Ron??



LOL !!!!

BAD !!! bad !! bad !
usually untill i go pee !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You burning all that grainy wood now? Not making knives any more....LOL



No !!!! Stock piling ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,,Sparky got a question for you !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No !!!! Stock piling ! LOL



I seen some more exotic pieces I scrounged up years ago a few nights ago, must pull some out and send it through the planer, can`t see the grain now as its turned dark or grey and it was only rough sawn originally.


----------



## roncoinc

Time !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> jerry,,sparky got a question for you !!



uh...oh...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Time !!



Nite Ron..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!!
> 
> BAD !!! bad !! bad !
> usually untill i go pee !!



:msp_ohmy::taped::taped::taped::taped::taped:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time !!



Nite Ron !

Careful with that wood ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nite Ron !
> 
> Careful with that wood ! :msp_w00t:



It prevents him from rolling out of bed!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It prevents him from rolling out of bed!



Only if he has to go ! LOL Hope he don't fall out when it does have to go ! :msp_scared: Might hurt ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only if he has to go ! LOL Hope he don't fall out when it does have to go ! :msp_scared: Might hurt ! :msp_rolleyes:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 9:30 am,...rinnnng ..rinnng...got any wood Ron??



Won't let me have his ph#. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Won't let me have his ph#. :msp_rolleyes:



Guess eMail or PM will have to do....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess eMail or PM will have to do....LOL



Give him a 1,2,3 am wake up call ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Night Jerry. 

And Ron.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Night Jerry.
> 
> And Ron.



Hey Rob !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Rob !!



Hey John. 
TENS is for local pain relief. 
H-Wave is much more. Still reading.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tires should last more than 4 years, mine do not have any cracking or checking from the sun or weather, the durn belts just pull apart. I will never buy new ones again at full price. No other tires I have run ever do this. I can remember having Dayton, Motomaster, Sears ,Goodyear and Michelin radials and never had a belt break on them.



Fix Dan's red brick and he returns a set of tires for you. Good trade.


----------



## sefh3

Evening all. 
Yet another busy week. Just getting settled down and catching up here.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all.
> Yet another busy week. Just getting settled down and catching up here.



Hey SLACKER ! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sefh3

The University is having a U Meet the Athlete this weekend. My son is going to "practice" with the Michigan football team. He's been talking about it all week. I think I just as excited as he is. Should be fun. Then daddy daughter dance on Saturday night. What does a chainsaw look like? 

Ron where are the completed OH56 pictures????


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John.
> TENS is for local pain relief.
> H-Wave is much more. Still reading.



Let me know what you find out? may ask my doc about it?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Hey SLACKER ! :biggrinbounce2:



How's the back doing tonight? 

Better?


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Evening all.
> Yet another busy week. Just getting settled down and catching up here.



Hey Scott. 

It's Hel when most folks go to bed before you can get a word in. 

Seems to be that way most nights. LOL


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Scott.
> 
> It's Hel when most folks go to bed before you can get a word in.
> 
> Seems to be that way most nights. LOL



Hi Rob!!
Yeah that's why my posting here hasn't been alot lately. By the time I get logged in most everyone has called "Time"
Oh well. Live in the fast lane I guess.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> How's the back doing tonight?
> 
> Better?



Not so good tonight,but it was better most of the day !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Scott.
> 
> It's Hel when most folks go to bed before you can get a word in.
> 
> Seems to be that way most nights. LOL



You need to swap things around for a while ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Let me know what you find out? may ask my doc about it?



Google : TENS vs H-Wave. 

It sure relaxes the muscles before PT


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You need to swap things around for a while ! LOL



Yeah. It was easier before dad got sick. Running around with that keeps one busy. 

Hope to have him home in 2 weeks.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Google : TENS vs H-Wave.
> 
> It sure relaxes the muscles before PT



I know what it is ! It does relax you very well !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You need to swap things around for a while ! LOL



I read about fixing saws. No place to do it till I'm back to work. 

I make more tools than build saws. 

Want to do it more. 

Read all the posts.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. It was easier before dad got sick. Running around with that keeps one busy.
> 
> Hope to have him home in 2 weeks.



Wish him the best for us !

You got to do whats necessary first !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I read about fixing saws. No place to do it till I'm back to work.
> 
> I make more tools than build saws.
> 
> Want to do it more.
> 
> Read all the posts.



This case splitter I got works on any bigger saws,may need a smaller version? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> This case splitter I got works on any bigger saws,may need a smaller version? LOL



Yup. Plans and builds. Got my list. Now to get back to work. Lol


----------



## dancan

But I don't want to get up already ...........


----------



## dancan

Huuqvee owners LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> But I don't want to get up already ...........



I was up half an hour ago ! LOL


----------



## dancan

I was up 45 minutes ago ......Ha !
Watch , we'll have a few zzzZZZlakerzzz pipe up a bit later claiming power outages or sumthin' .


----------



## tbone75

+10 deg out there right now ! Windy as hell too ! Snow everywhere too !


----------



## tbone75

Only slept about 4hrs,even took a sleeping pill ! Back aint worth a chit this morning ? Hurt all freaking night ? Sure thought I was a little better ?


----------



## dancan

Give it a bit of time to kick in , at least the new doc was checkin' up on you .
Still wantin' to go back to workin' for a paycheck LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Give it a bit of time to kick in , at least the new doc was checkin' up on you .
> Still wantin' to go back to workin' for a paycheck LOL



Yep ! Sure would ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Must be nuts,aint I ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

26 and clear here this mornin.......hope this firms the ground up...was like a mini mud season yesterday.....Hoss was sinking in 6" every step.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 26 and clear here this mornin.......hope this firms the ground up...was like a mini mud season yesterday.....Hoss was sinking in 6" every step.....



Yuk , never did like mud much. LOL Had to work in it to many years ! The oil field was nothing but mud ! LOL

This cold should be heading your way ?


----------



## tbone75

Where is the rest of the slackers this morning ? Pappy Smurf sleeping in this morning? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Looks like your snow will be here tomorrow.......1-3" to 2-4" we are right on the edge...as usual... could go either way....Thanks John.....


Edit.....looks like Sunday now.......Super Bowl Snow!!!!!


----------



## DSS

You start makin any knives yet Tboner? Don't forget me


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my,,cant say what i wanna do to THIS guy,,he is in state hosp under suicide watch now anyway.

Former Dover school board chair charged in Ponzi scheme | Local News - WMUR Home

After my sisters house burned down and after finding out how ins co's suck she invested with this guy she knew well.
$40K of her own money,,$20K of her daughters,,$30K of my mom,s,,all gone !! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,cant say what i wanna do to THIS guy,,he is in state hosp under suicide watch now anyway.
> 
> Former Dover school board chair charged in Ponzi scheme | Local News - WMUR Home
> 
> After my sisters house burned down and after finding out how ins co's suck she invested with this guy she knew well.
> $40K of her own money,,$20K of her daughters,,$30K of my mom,s,,all gone !! :msp_angry:



I know what I would do to him !! Better not put it in print ! Not likely they will get much if any back. Way to much of that chit goes on !
Them guys can make it look so great on paper. Not sure how they can do it?

Just makes me want to skin someone like him alive,very very slowly ! And many other things ! Long as its very slow and very painful !


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> You start makin any knives yet Tboner? Don't forget me



If this doc fixes me up better , I will be making some knives ! Soon I hope ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Hope everybody is doing well.

Looks like were gonna have good weather tomorrow for cutting.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Hope everybody is doing well.
> 
> Looks like were gonna have good weather tomorrow for cutting.



Good weather ? Think I remember that ? Been a while ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

My youngest Daughter is getting married April 20th.  The future SIL is OK , just not a guy to do anything with. LOL Nerd is a good word for it. LOL No way I would ever let him touch a running saw ! LOL Very good to her, all that matters !


----------



## 8433jeff

tbone75 said:


> My youngest Daughter is getting married April 20th.  The future SIL is OK , just not a guy to do anything with. LOL Nerd is a good word for it. LOL No way I would ever let him touch a running saw ! LOL Very good to her, all that matters !



He doesn't read this, John. You can say you really don't like him.


----------



## tbone75

8433jeff said:


> He doesn't read this, John. You can say you really don't like him.



I can't say I dislike him. LOL Can't say I would hang out with him either. LOL She is happy,so its all good !


----------



## roncoinc

Mark,,did you ask Jerry how to get the clutch side seal out of the 480 ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,did you ask Jerry how to get the clutch side seal out of the 480 ??



Something different about it?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Something different about it?



You ever do one ?
maybe in deeper than others ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You ever do one ?
> maybe in deeper than others ?



Nope , mine stihl runs good.


----------



## tbone75

Thought I had that IPL on this puter,guess not?


----------



## tbone75

I will look at mine later.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Mark,,did you ask Jerry how to get the clutch side seal out of the 480 ??



Didn't need to ask. Got the FW off and pulled the coil and it was right there. 

I already had the clutch side off.....it was integral part of the oil pump. When I pulled the oil pump assembly off the saw the seal is in it.


----------



## roncoinc

I did get this in the mail yestday,,h-365 etc. starter,,$15 delivered !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I did get this in the mail yestday,,h-365 etc. starter,,$15 delivered !



What saw that going on ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What saw that going on ?



I got a 365 i could put it on,,or a 372,and put that on the 365 that has a meled but working one,would look nicer,,a sticker almost as much as the starter !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got a 365 i could put it on,,or a 372,and put that on the 365 that has a meled but working one,would look nicer,,a sticker almost as much as the starter !



I just got a sticker for this 455, 8 bucks or something like that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Fix Dan's red brick and he returns a set of tires for you. Good trade.




Poor Ole Red Brick , can`t find the OEM lines and vent it needs , everything is NLA for it so I am going to Rigg up something to get er going again. Have a plan formed, just have to go get the bits to put er together.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I just got a sticker for this 455, 8 bucks or something like that.



Was that delivered ?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Poor Ole Red Brick , can`t find the OEM lines and vent it needs , everything is NLA for it so I am going to Rigg up something to get er going again. Have a plan formed, just have to go get the bits to put er together.



Oh and i'm sure you will have a hard time rigging something up ! 

LOL !!!

should have kept more plastic saws for parts !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was that delivered ?



I got it from Jacks,had to order other stuff too. Never looked for them anywhere else?


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Poor Ole Red Brick , can`t find the OEM lines and vent it needs , everything is NLA for it so I am going to Rigg up something to get er going again. Have a plan formed, just have to go get the bits to put er together.



I have had a few here like that. It only takes some time and money.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oh and i'm sure you will have a hard time rigging something up !
> 
> LOL !!!
> 
> should have kept more plastic saws for parts !



Plastic saws don`t have no parts worth saving, they all need the same things so keeping a hundred of them around is useless. They never wear out, carbs are no good, fuel lines the size of pencil leads no good. P&C`s are always scored ,no good. Chains and bars fit nothing else , mickey mouse safety chain,no good for real saws. All you get saving those things are some plastic body parts, none of the saws coming in ever need plastic body parts, they don`t last long enough to wear body parts/ fuel/oil tanks out. My friend Danny, had a repair shop here, saved all them plastic fantastic saw carcasses, had a pile 4' high, 20' through , had to pay someone to cart them away and dispose of em...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I have had a few here like that. It only takes some time and money.



Some ambition also, we got so many good worthwhile running saws here between us that there is no real reason to fix any of the halfbreed,cross breed and bastardly saws piled up around here. Just fix the good ones once and they run good for the rest of their days here with us...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hi slackers ! Glad someone is keeping this thread alive ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was out running saws and cutting wood for 4 hours today, it was just around freezing most of the time, out of the wind it was quite nice. Went through 4 fill ups on the 026 but got all the wood I had in long lengths bucked to firewood lengths, close to 4 cord+ - , now just got to deliver it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Near the bottom again, guess that Gabby Slug is doing so great after his injection he is off line for longer spells now....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Near the bottom again, guess that Gabby Slug is doing so great after his injection he is off line for longer spells now....LOL



Maybe he went to the PO! Lol.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Maybe he went to the PO! Lol.



He hasn`t been on much all day, might just be napping....LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Near the bottom again, guess that Gabby Slug is doing so great after his injection he is off line for longer spells now....LOL



He might be spoiling that grandbaby of his.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> He might be spoiling that grandbaby of his.....



He gets a free pass if that`s what he`s doing.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> He hasn`t been on much all day, might just be napping....LOL



Nah , he was muttering somthin' bout his doctor callin' him in for some more injections because the new needles were in .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Nah , he was muttering somthin' bout his doctor callin' him in for some more injections because the new needles were in .



That might light a spark into him....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Well got the final figures on wind speed for this last weather fit.....Highest sustained wind speed in Maine was 74 MPH @ Matinicus Rock.....17 miles across open water from my camp....fortunately the wind direction was Southerly which put the wind directly across the harbor and allowed no sea to cause grief.......my well have blowdowns...


----------



## tbone75

The OLs Uncle and Brother have been here all day ! Then the OL bought some lamp post thing from her work,had to go pick that up. Had 2 guys come over for saw work at different times. Got them fixed up and gone. Then had to dig out parts for another member. Digging out parts is getting very hard to do !! Trying to mark boxes when I pull them out,stihl can't find chit ! LOL Just not enough room ! Can't be to many saws ! LOL 
Finally stopping to eat ! Back is not happy one little bit !
Plus them guys are stihl here ! LOL Must be having fun watching me run around like an idiot ! LOL

BBL !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That might light a spark into him....LOL



I know what them look like ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

So......no one has anything to say......OK......evening ZZZZZzzzlackerZZzzz it is!!!! WAKE UP!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some ambition also, we got so many good worthwhile running saws here between us that there is no real reason to fix any of the halfbreed,cross breed and bastardly saws piled up around here. Just fix the good ones once and they run good for the rest of their days here with us...LOL



OH !!

OH !! 

OH !!! 

i know !!
i know !!

JERRY rig it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

use squeel parts,,they are throw away saws !!


----------



## roncoinc

Yup.. Jerry rig,,used to have another name for it but it became " politically incorect " to use that word


----------



## roncoinc

Guess i'll cruise ebay and buy up saws before John does while he is busy


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,,did you ever tell Mark how to get the clutch side seal out of that 480 ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well.. nothing to exciting to report other than I started the day picking up a Super XL carcass with the cylinder and piston I need. Good meeting another member from AS and a great way to start the morning! 

Worked in the wind all day which made it miserable. The sun was shinning and at 40* it had potential to be super nice, but alas the gusty wind kept everyone jumping in the trucks every 30 minutes or so to warm up. Did manage to incorporate a chainsaw into the road closed barricade project to cut off the 4x4 post tops.

Came home and set out to find the reason for the lack of power and why it doesn't want to tune. Picked up a cheap compression tester that quickly determined was 35 lbs off in the reading. Taking that into account, saw has 90 psi of compression. No wonder it won't hold tune or pull worth a toot! Guess I'll moth ball that project until I get some other saws out of the way and have time to pull it all down and give it the works. 

I did get a call to tell me a friend has found me a good 18" diameter log that's about 10' long to pick up in the AM to be my new cookie/test log for out behind the shed. Best part is he can load it with a Komatsu PC200! Sure makes the back happy....


----------



## dancan

I wuz busy busy busy , studying tube sawmill videos to see how some of them work .


----------



## tbone75

Time to relax !! Long azz day for a Slug !


----------



## tbone75

How many saws did I miss Ron ? :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> So......no one has anything to say......OK......evening ZZZZZzzzlackerZZzzz it is!!!! WAKE UP!!!!!!!



BTW , I also found a running 6 cylinder Murphy for 500$ , ya want that to power your boat ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

E'bay sent me an e-mail the other day saying they missed me and wanted to know where I went.. maybe I've been hanging out there too much?!


----------



## tbone75

Everyone fall asleep ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

Geez , this is looking like a pity party at a Huusuqvarna convention .
zzzZZZzzz


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Geez , this is looking like a pity party at a Huusuqvarna convention .
> zzzZZZzzz



More like a Still convention !


----------



## dancan

Nuthin' but smiles at that one , you've seen the calendars right ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nuthin' but smiles at that one , you've seen the calendars right ?



Nope


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nope



Me too John. Never seen it. 

Got dad out of the hospital and into the nursing home for a couple weeks of rehab. 

Tires mom out worrying. 66 years married. 

A heavy shot of Drambuie on ice helped a lot. 

74 mph! Serious Robin. Serious.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nope



You havn`t seen the Stihl calendars??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Me too John. Never seen it.
> 
> Got dad out of the hospital and into the nursing home for a couple weeks of rehab.
> 
> Tires mom out worrying. 66 years married.
> 
> A heavy shot of Drambuie on ice helped a lot.
> 
> 74 mph! Serious Robin. Serious.




Hi Uncle Rob.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hi Uncle Rob.



Hi Jerry. I haven't seen it this year. 

Used to buy a few and pass them out. Then it became an evil thing to do at work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow storm on its way, hope Dan`s orange shovel is ready for this one...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

All is fine out there right now, this snow might give Robin a dusting on its way by. More wood to get processed today and a bit of trucking if all goes well.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Jerry. 

NO snow here. John keeps getting it, I wait but nothing. Heads NE gets Adam and keeps going. 

They keep talking about it. It just keeps making a liar out of our weatherman.


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellers.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You havn`t seen the Stihl calendars??



Nope , never seen one of them !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Jerry.
> 
> NO snow here. John keeps getting it, I wait but nothing. Heads NE gets Adam and keeps going.
> 
> They keep talking about it. It just keeps making a liar out of our weatherman.



Snow is something you don`t need, takes effort and money to get rid of it. We get some but nothing like inland, right here on the coast we get more rain than snow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nope , never seen one of them !



Morning John, you are up early.
Stihl Calendars, they are on eBay most every month. Bryce has some of the older ones on there this week.


----------



## tbone75

Getting more snow here today, 3" to 6" they say.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning John, you are up early.
> Stihl Calendars, they are on eBay most every month. Bryce has some of the older ones on there this week.



Couldn't sleep no more ? LOL


----------



## dancan

Would a cat fly further if I taped him up at 3 am before I booted him out the door ?
Morning , zzzZZZlakerzzz and all .


----------



## tbone75

I see that SLACKER Auntie Dan down there !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Would a cat fly further if I taped him up at 3 am before I booted him out the door ?
> Morning , zzzZZZlakerzzz and all .



Kitty football ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Winter weather advisory now till 7am tomorrow morning. That just plain sucks ! Only 11 deg. out there right now.
The stove is doing a nice job keeping me warm ! LOL

Back aint worth a chit this morning ! To long a day yesterday I think? SOB better start getting better !


They just said 2" to 3" more inches of snow Mon. CRAP !!


----------



## tbone75

Digging through parts and parts saws yesterday,I found I have a PILE of Dolmar stuff I don't know what models they are ? Couldn't find my silver 112 parts saw either ? Moved all kinds of chit around,but didn't find it ?
I have got to get some shelves built ! The ones the OL was trying to get at her work are gone ? Bet some boss took them suckers !

How can I find out what model these Dolmars are ? Can't find no tags on the cases ?


----------



## dancan

10 right now with 10" by Monday , supposed to go to 36 so we may get snain LOL
I'll be makin' sure the orange shovel works today for sure .


----------



## tbone75

Nice to see Scoot around again,been slacking on us !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Digging through parts and parts saws yesterday,I found I have a PILE of Dolmar stuff I don't know what models they are ? Couldn't find my silver 112 parts saw either ? Moved all kinds of chit around,but didn't find it ?
> I have got to get some shelves built ! The ones the OL was trying to get at her work are gone ? Bet some boss took them suckers !
> 
> How can I find out what model these Dolmars are ? Can't find no tags on the cases ?



Remember ??
some stamped,no tags.
look at clutch cover,,top right,stamped into inside case 1/2
cover may hide part of it


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Remember ??
> some stamped,no tags.
> look at clutch cover,,top right,stamped into inside case 1/2
> cover may hide part of it


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning! It's 12* right now so I'm hoping I can get into the woods to pick up another test log to drop behind the shop. People ask me why I do that and I know instantly why they can't make a saw run worth a toot. 

John hope that back starts to get right pretty soon.

Where did I put my knit hat....


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning! It's 12* right now so I'm hoping I can get into the woods to pick up another test log to drop behind the shop. People ask me why I do that and I know instantly why they can't make a saw run worth a toot.
> 
> John hope that back starts to get right pretty soon.
> 
> Where did I put my knit hat....



Strange,,same temp up here


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bright sunny skies here this morning but chilly, hope the sun warms us up a little. Chainsaws all ready to go cut, got some close quarters work today. Ropes, skidders and truck with some ladder work throw in, lots of fun....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Thanks Ron ! Couldn't member where it was !


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bright sunny skies here this morning but chilly, hope the sun warms us up a little. Chainsaws all ready to go cut, got some close quarters work today. Ropes, skidders and truck with some ladder work throw in, lots of fun....LOL



Where at ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Where at ?




On the hill just above me, just waiting to hear back from Doug, he is doing water testing but should hear from him soon, usually about 9 when he is done water tests.


----------



## tbone75

Just finished cleaning the carbon out of the 038 jug,oven cleaner helped. Stihl had to scrape and brush some of it out.But the oven cleaner seemed to soften it up.


----------



## dancan

That Pizz Off had no ill effects on the wooden handles that were covered in tar on the draw knife that I cleaned up , the guys at the shop wonder why I keep Pizz Off in my stock room now LOL


----------



## tbone75

Not sure what I am getting into today ? Not much I don't think. LOL


----------



## tbone75

The ground pig says it will be a early spring ! Bet hes full of chit as usual !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok, got confirmation, its a go and I am on my way out to kill some trees...LOL


----------



## dancan

I hope your ground pig is correct , sunny here and our ground pig went and hid


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> That Pizz Off had no ill effects on the wooden handles that were covered in tar on the draw knife that I cleaned up , the guys at the shop wonder why I keep Pizz Off in my stock room now LOL



That and muratic acid are must have cleaning stuff.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. On my way to put some cedars on the ground! Pics this evening.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. On my way to put some cedars on the ground! Pics this evening.



You want to get the flywheel side seal out on that 480 rite ??
about what size does it look like ?
one in ? 1/2 in ?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> You want to get the flywheel side seal out on that 480 rite ??
> about what size does it look like ?
> one in ? 1/2 in ?



Fw side and clutch side. If I had to guess. Between .75 and 1.00. I've got them both out. I thought I told you that already. Lol. Guess not. Putting the new one in will be trick. Not sure my deep well is deep enough for fw side. I'll figure something out.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Fw side and clutch side. If I had to guess. Between .75 and 1.00. I've got them both out. I thought I told you that already. Lol. Guess not. Putting the new one in will be trick. Not sure my deep well is deep enough for fw side. I'll figure something out.



You didnt tell me ?
how you get them out ?

when installing make sure the lips dont fold over or fold out,,use lube.
if the lip flips,not good.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You didnt tell me ?
> how you get them out ?
> 
> when installing make sure the lips dont fold over or fold out,,use lube.
> if the lip flips,not good.



Don't flip yer lips ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

I think someone got burnt by someone who was selling wood that wouldn't burn LOL







Wonder if it was from one of the guys sellin' high performance Huusuqvarnas ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You didnt tell me ?
> how you get them out ?
> 
> when installing make sure the lips dont fold over or fold out,,use lube.
> if the lip flips,not good.



No Sparky M posted he found out how to get it out the same night you told me he needed help. Figured it out all on his own!!...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I think someone got burnt by someone who was selling wood that wouldn't burn LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if it was from one of the guys sellin' high performance Huusuqvarnas ??



I bet you it is...LOL
You can put one of their cords in a halfton and the 1/2 cord will all fit in your car trunk....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Sparkey needs some seal pushers. 

Need some measurements.........

And John. Us invalids need to finish the electric starters. 

And I didn't get everyones Christmas presents done. 

Well I didn't say which Christmas !!!!!

Lots of time for R&D on my butt right now......


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't flip yer lips ! :msp_w00t:



Flipping lip's is a LOT diff than what YOU do !! LOL !!

flapping lip's !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Just finished cleaning the carbon out of the 038 jug,oven cleaner helped. Stihl had to scrape and brush some of it out.But the oven cleaner seemed to soften it up.



Is over cleaner a safe way to soften carbon on pistons and such? I'm tearing down a SXLAO right now that I'm trying to get built before the VA GTG. 



pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok, got confirmation, its a go and I am on my way out to kill some trees...LOL



Good times! I watched some trees be team players this morning at the mercy of the excavator and a 371. I did manage to snag a 8' long 20" dia white oak log for behind the shop. 



pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet you it is...LOL
> You can put one of their cords in a halfton and the 1/2 cord will all fit in your car trunk....LOL



Why do I always take a truck then?! To think I've been wasting gas all of this time! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Flipping lip's is a LOT diff than what YOU do !! LOL !!
> 
> flapping lip's !! :msp_w00t:



Just be thankful I don't know how to type ! I can do all this with 2 fingers ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Is over cleaner a safe way to soften carbon on pistons and such? I'm tearing down a SXLAO right now that I'm trying to get built before the VA GTG.
> 
> 
> 
> Good times! I watched some trees be team players this morning at the mercy of the excavator and a 371. I did manage to snag a 8' long 20" dia white oak log for behind the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I always take a truck then?! To think I've been wasting gas all of this time! :msp_w00t:



It sure is,only thing I know that will do it? I let this jug sit 2 days,sprayed it down a couple times,then scrubbed it off. Only had to scrap a little ! This thing was packed full of carbon !

Works great on cleaning the plastic too ! I wouldn't get it on the painted parts ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> It sure is,only thing I know that will do it? I let this jug sit 2 days,sprayed it down a couple times,then scrubbed it off. Only had to scrap a little ! This thing was packed full of carbon !
> 
> Works great on cleaning the plastic too ! I wouldn't get it on the painted parts ?



What parts on a stock saw are painted ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What parts on a stock saw are painted ??



Crankcase,clutch cover.Some recoils too !


----------



## tbone75

Made it 8hrs between pills ! Should have took it a little sooner ! LOL Now I gots to wait a while to get moving again ! Stihl a little better !


----------



## tbone75

Sure is slack in here today ? 

Everyone is out playing in the woods ! :msp_sad:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I've been into the woods twice just messing around. I also got apart my donor XL 12 cylinder to put together another saw that I'm sure I need. Isn't it a rule that everyone has atleast one XL12 in the fleet somewhere?! I do step out side every now and then and cut a cookie just to keep the 2 stroke smell fresh in my mind.


----------



## dancan

No woods playin' for me today , I was busy gettin' the shovel ready for tomorrow , I repaired the injector line that I had put a temporary repair on so I won't have to fix it in the middle of the snow event LOL
I got fuel for the shovel and fuel for me plus I got a pot of turkey rice vegetable soup on the stove .
While I was out I picked up a new Bostitch brad nailer for 50$
A couple of more pieces of equipment and an enclosed trailer and I'll be ready to hang a shingle and be one of them "Super Carpenters" LOL , Hey Robin , Jerry , you guys hirin' ???


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> No woods playin' for me today , I was busy gettin' the shovel ready for tomorrow , I repaired the injector line that I had put a temporary repair on so I won't have to fix it in the middle of the snow event LOL
> I got fuel for the shovel and fuel for me plus I got a pot of turkey rice vegetable soup on the stove .
> While I was out I picked up a new Bostitch brad nailer for 50$
> A couple of more pieces of equipment and an enclosed trailer and I'll be ready to hang a shingle and be one of them "Super Carpenters" LOL , Hey Robin , Jerry , you guys hirin' ???




Ah yes. I can see it now. 

Big "SC" on your chest.....

Tights and a cape.......

Noooooooo!!!!


----------



## dancan

But alas , no leaping over a tall building in a single bound .....The doc said no jumping .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Crankcase,clutch cover.Some recoils too !



You must have missed some pix of those " powder coated " covers i cleaned with pizz off


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> But alas , no leaping over a tall building in a single bound .....The doc said no jumping .



I can sure relate. LOL

Just sat down and cranking up the H-Wave. Doctors orders.


----------



## AU_K2500

Buddy Jared. He helped me cutting today. We call him jinga ninja. Got a lot done 3-4 tanks through the 024 and 026 and 2 tanks through the 660. 
View attachment 276991

View attachment 276993

View attachment 276994


----------



## pioneerguy600

It was a great day to be out running chainsaws and killing trees. The maple sugar/sap was running quite well mid day,mmmmm. We cut down 8 good sized rock maples and a half dozen smaller ones plus 2 yellow birch trees. I did all the cutting, dropping the trees off the stump with my 066 and bucking up the first 25-40' of the trunks, after that the 026 and Sachs Dolmar 115 did the delimbing and bucking of the smaller diameter stuff up top. I kept Doug running wood away from the site full time , he took away 16 loads and dropped them off in our woodyard. I went through 2 gallons of mix and nearly a gallon of bar oil. Got some real nice hardwood for burning for down the road. Got plenty for next year so likely for two years from now.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Buddy Jared. He helped me cutting today. We call him jinga ninja. Got a lot done 3-4 tanks through the 024 and 026 and 2 tanks through the 660.
> View attachment 276991
> 
> View attachment 276993
> 
> View attachment 276994




Daum , where's the snow ????


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Daum , where's the snow ????



LOL, We don`t have any either!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL, We don`t have any either!!



Yeah it's supposed to have been snowing for 3 days.....

Nothing!!!

John and Adam kept it all!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Daum , where's the snow ????



Lol. I don't know.....some where on the east coast. 

That's all you got from those pics?


----------



## dancan

Ya but it don't even look kkkkkold ....


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Ya but it don't even look kkkkkold ....



Because its not.....notice the short sleeves on the jinga ninja.


----------



## dancan

You got mad and threw the Huusuqee up that tree he's trying to climb to get it back but you cut it down with a borrowed Stihl instead ???


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> You got mad and threw the Huusuqee up that tree he's trying to climb to get it back but you cut it down with a borrowed Stihl instead ???



Something like that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We throw Huukies up in trees also, they make great ballast that helps bring them down through all the brush and limbs that might just hang them up....LOL


----------



## dancan

Pfft ! 4 pages out there on alcohol removal and they still haven't figured it out 
My system works pretty well , open bottle , poor in glass then drink . Repeat as required and you can skip step 2 if desired or to speed the process up .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Pfft ! 4 pages out there on alcohol removal and they still haven't figured it out
> My system works pretty well , open bottle , poor in glass then drink . Repeat as required and you can skip step 2 if desired or to speed the process up .



Yep, we have that system down pat, been so for 40+ years...LOL


----------



## dancan

John and the PitBull see their shadow and go hide ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You must have missed some pix of those " powder coated " covers i cleaned with pizz off



Guess I did ?? More likely my pea brain forgot !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah it's supposed to have been snowing for 3 days.....
> 
> Nothing!!!
> 
> John and Adam kept it all!!!!!



Snowed all freaking day here !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ah yes. I can see it now.
> 
> Big "SC" on your chest.....
> 
> Tights and a cape.......
> 
> Noooooooo!!!!



:ah: Auntie Dan in a TUTU !


----------



## dancan

I'd have to filter a lot of alcohol before that was to happen LOL


----------



## tbone75

My day started off good, but went right to chit ! Didn't get much done after that second pill. Shouldn't have waited so long I guess ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'd have to filter a lot of alcohol before that was to happen LOL



Don't care to ever see that!!!! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My day started off good, but went right to chit ! Didn't get much done after that second pill. Shouldn't have waited so long I guess ?



LOL, and I cut a years worth of firewood,..so were even...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Pfft ! 4 pages out there on alcohol removal and they still haven't figured it out
> My system works pretty well , open bottle , poor in glass then drink . Repeat as required and you can skip step 2 if desired or to speed the process up .



Yeh but it's getting rid of the hazerdouse waste product,,,a funell in a squeel tank works good


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL, and I cut a years worth of firewood,..so were even...:msp_rolleyes:



Rub it in MEEN AZZ ! :msp_razz:






:big_smile:


----------



## dancan

I'm no doc but I'd start to stretch and space them out slowly .
Just like me now , I'm in no pain but I'll filter some of this water now just in case ......


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Pfft ! 4 pages out there on alcohol removal and they still haven't figured it out
> My system works pretty well , open bottle , poor in glass then drink . Repeat as required and you can skip step 2 if desired or to speed the process up .



Jeez. 4 pages!!

Like 2 guys at work that argue the different pro wrestlers in heated discussions. 

I added ice to moms Drambuie tonight.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm no doc but I'd start to stretch and space them out slowly .
> Just like me now , I'm in no pain but I'll filter some of this water now just in case ......



I was keeping busy,didn't think about how much I was hurting till I stopped ! LOL Once I sit down it really slapped the chit out of me ! LOL But I haven't taken any pills since that one ! Stihl hurt , but I can stand it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just realized today,that when I wenT in to get some saws to use today,( I have too many saws!!!)...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just realized today,that when I wenT in to get some saws to use today,( I have too many saws!!!)...LOL



OK , I will bring a trailer with me !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just realized today,that when I wenT in to get some saws to use today,( I have too many saws!!!)...LOL



Say it aint so!


----------



## tbone75

I think I have enough project saws ! Can't be to many ! 

After the next 3 or 4 get here !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think I have enough project saws ! Can't be to many !
> 
> After the next 3 or 4 get here !



Your`e a lost case!!!!...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Say it aint so!



I cant find my saws cause there too many saws, can`t see the forest for all the trees....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your`e a lost case!!!!...LOL



Just couldn't say no to the ones on the way ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

Got an interesting surprise today..
Have mentioned before how my Ol has been influential in her grandkids formative years.
having a degree in accounting and teaching she has the area covered..
brought her daughter up to got a masters degree in plant biolagy as a single parent.
now the top dog in the UNH extension service.
OL's method was lack of TV,,it was never allowed to be a babysitter ,the internet was not that big 30+ yrs ago but computers were usefull..
given complete control of the first girl before school age started she has never been off the honor roll or deans list in high school.
the younger one she got 5 years with..
same thing,no tv,reading,limited tv to non mind rotting usefull stuff.
computer stuff limited and overseen..
went into kindergarden tested at reading at a fourth grade level..
math at a 3rd grade level,,etc..
now at just under 8 yrs old they say she is to young for college..
after testing she placed in the top %4 in the usa.
that resulted in a written invite from this place..

Who We Are | JHU CTY

instead of playing vidiot games blowing up and stealing cars and looting neighborhoods and shooting cops these kids were having a good time learning things and grandma made sure they enjoyed every minit and looked foreward to more so much they would do it on thier own !!
both kids are heavilly involved in school sports and do very well.
even the 7 yr old can snowboard !
with the father being a pretty smart fella also that dont do vidiot games and limited TV is a very well paid software engineer for phillips.
these two kids are the most active fun loving bundles of energy that the batteries NEVER seem to wear out on are a hand full for the two VERY active parents ..they run 5K /20K races,,triathilons,etc..and the kids go along and get involved..

Hopefully they will continue having fun learning and get a chance to be challenged by it and grow to the point that it dont turn out to be work and success will come without much effort.

lesson here if you have kids is,,TV sucks,vidiot games suck,reading is the book that opens the world..and a bit of work dont hurt at all !!
lots more details in thier bringing up but to much to discribe in an off topic post 

I was lucky growing up,didnt have a TV when young..both parents read a lot for entrtainment as did i..
tested in the top %2 of my test group,,%3 nationwide in same group class.
then i found cars and wimmin and downhill it all went !!! LOL !!!

now i play with dangerouse toys....
kill trees,,,live the simple life..


----------



## tbone75

I was only looking for parts,but ran across projects ! Stihl looking for them parts too ! LOL I need lots and lots of parts ! Cause I got lots and lots of projects ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Some day I will have lots and lots of saws ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I cant find my saws cause there too many saws, can`t see the forest for all the trees....LOL



It's the CREAMSICKLE colored glasses that blind you..thats why you cant see !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your`e a lost CAUSE !!!!!!!!...LOL



think i fixed your quote jerry ??


----------



## roncoinc

I think i should go wander thru the closet that has the warm water spraying out of it and see if i cant wash of some STHINK !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I was only looking for parts,but ran across projects ! Stihl looking for them parts too ! LOL I need lots and lots of parts ! Cause I got lots and lots of projects ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Some day I will have lots and lots of saws ! :msp_w00t:



Yes you will,..er,do....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got an interesting surprise today..
> Have mentioned before how my Ol has been influential in her grandkids formative years.
> having a degree in accounting and teaching she has the area covered..
> brought her daughter up to got a masters degree in plant biolagy as a single parent.
> now the top dog in the UNH extension service.
> OL's method was lack of TV,,it was never allowed to be a babysitter ,the internet was not that big 30+ yrs ago but computers were usefull..
> given complete control of the first girl before school age started she has never been off the honor roll or deans list in high school.
> the younger one she got 5 years with..
> same thing,no tv,reading,limited tv to non mind rotting usefull stuff.
> computer stuff limited and overseen..
> went into kindergarden tested at reading at a fourth grade level..
> math at a 3rd grade level,,etc..
> now at just under 8 yrs old they say she is to young for college..
> after testing she placed in the top %4 in the usa.
> that resulted in a written invite from this place..
> 
> Who We Are | JHU CTY
> 
> instead of playing vidiot games blowing up and stealing cars and looting neighborhoods and shooting cops these kids were having a good time learning things and grandma made sure they enjoyed every minit and looked foreward to more so much they would do it on thier own !!
> both kids are heavilly involved in school sports and do very well.
> even the 7 yr old can snowboard !
> with the father being a pretty smart fella also that dont do vidiot games and limited TV is a very well paid software engineer for phillips.
> these two kids are the most active fun loving bundles of energy that the batteries NEVER seem to wear out on are a hand full for the two VERY active parents ..they run 5K /20K races,,triathilons,etc..and the kids go along and get involved..
> 
> Hopefully they will continue having fun learning and get a chance to be challenged by it and grow to the point that it dont turn out to be work and success will come without much effort.
> 
> lesson here if you have kids is,,TV sucks,vidiot games suck,reading is the book that opens the world..and a bit of work dont hurt at all !!
> lots more details in thier bringing up but to much to discribe in an off topic post
> 
> I was lucky growing up,didnt have a TV when young..both parents read a lot for entrtainment as did i..
> tested in the top %2 of my test group,,%3 nationwide in same group class.
> then i found cars and wimmin and downhill it all went !!! LOL !!!
> 
> now i play with dangerouse toys....
> kill trees,,,live the simple life..



Now there is something to be super proud of ! Way to go !! 

Exactly whats wrong with mt step son ! Nothing but video games and TV ! Won't do nothing else ! My OL is a great woman,just to easy on that kid !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> It's the CREAMSICKLE colored glasses that blind you..thats why you cant see !



Don`t need no glasses when saws are piled floor to ceiling , 4-5 ' deep.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I think i should go wander thru the closet that has the warm water spraying out of it and see if i cant wash of some STHINK !



Been fondling Hooskies again???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think i should go wander thru the closet that has the warm water spraying out of it and see if i cant wash of some STHINK !



Working on your favorite saws today ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> think i fixed your quote jerry ??



I see ,red....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes you will,..er,do....LOL



Jerry , you have lots of saws ! I have a few ! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry , you have lots of saws ! I have a few ! :biggrinbounce2:



Awwww,...I ,don`t have all that many....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Awwww,...I ,don`t have all that many....:msp_rolleyes:



Nah .................. Not that many you use. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nah .................. Not that many you use. LOL



Can only use 4-5 at a time...LOL


----------



## Oakboy

Old school husky and stihl just as good in my book. New stuff? I would only buy Stihl off the shelf nowadays.


----------



## tbone75

Oakboy said:


> Old school husky and stihl just as good in my book. New stuff? I would only buy Stihl off the shelf nowadays.



I like all of them !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can only use 4-5 at a time...LOL



Bet you could do much more ! LOL Tank of fuel through each one ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t need no glasses when saws are piled floor to ceiling , 4-5 ' deep.



I didnt say you NEEDED glasses,,,,i said the creamsickle colored ones you see thru when looking at saws skews your viewpoint !
i have heard you piled it deep but 4-5 ft is a bit much ?? 

wow,,i had a lucid moment and came up with a good one,,i think ???
well i tried anyway,,best i got,,not as sharp as i used to be,,losing it maybe ??
say it aint so !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bet you could do much more ! LOL Tank of fuel through each one ! LOL



The 066, 026,SD115 and that 025 I just completed, had to try it out you know...LOL
Most saws had 4-5 tanks through them, the 066 just two. That was just todays lineup. For bucking up I mostly use my 044 and MS440`s.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ron;
On the Johns Hopkins......very Kool and couldn't agree more. 

A GF of 5 years had no TV. A large animal vet. Those three kids were a wonder. 

One teacher called one of them a liar. Didn't do the watch TV program. 

Teacher didn't believe they didn't have TV. 

GF visited the accusing teacher. Lol

They saw tv at grandparents. But they were happy without it. 

Buy her a drink on me.


----------



## Oakboy

Been having trouble with my right inner elbow. Went to the Dr he said I got "golfers elbow" but I don't play golf! They need a new name for it such as maybe, chainsaw elbow?!?!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I didnt say you NEEDED glasses,,,,i said the creamsickle colored ones you see thru when looking at saws skews your viewpoint !
> i have heard you piled it deep but 4-5 ft is a bit much ??
> 
> wow,,i had a lucid moment and came up with a good one,,i think ???
> well i tried anyway,,best i got,,not as sharp as i used to be,,losing it maybe ??
> say it aint so !!



4-5' front to back then....


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I didnt say you NEEDED glasses,,,,i said the creamsickle colored ones you see thru when looking at saws skews your viewpoint !
> i have heard you piled it deep but 4-5 ft is a bit much ??
> 
> wow,,i had a lucid moment and came up with a good one,,i think ???
> well i tried anyway,,best i got,,not as sharp as i used to be,,losing it maybe ??
> say it aint so !!



Thought you were taking a shower, fall asleep with snuggies on and bunny slippers....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Now there is something to be super proud of ! Way to go !!
> 
> Exactly whats wrong with mt step son ! Nothing but video games and TV ! Won't do nothing else ! My OL is a great woman,just to easy on that kid !!



And you are probly the only one that understood the gist of that post..
i think every child has potential,,,,depends on what the parents do with it..if they dont care , the kid wont..
my OL has got many kids to go beyond the potential thier parents thot they had had and she made is so much fun for them the dint want to go home at the end of the day....some would say when they got home they got stuck in front of the tv for the rest of the day and thier parents wouldnt even listen to what they learned that day..
a mind is a terrible thing to waste,,dont ask me how i know !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

It gets very deep in here at times !  4'-5' aint nuttin !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been fondling Hooskies again???



You know your right there on the edge dont you ??
one little push and off you go !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It gets very deep in here at times !  4'-5' aint nuttin !



Got a snow shovel??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> you know your right there on the edge dont you ??
> One little push and off you go !!



lol!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Oakboy said:


> Old school husky and stihl just as good in my book. New stuff? I would only buy Stihl off the shelf nowadays.



Are you trying to starta fight ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And you are probly the only one that understood the gist of that post..
> i think every child has potential,,,,depends on what the parents do with it..if they dont care , the kid wont..
> my OL has got many kids to go beyond the potential thier parents thot they had had and she made is so much fun for them the dint want to go home at the end of the day....some would say when they got home they got stuck in front of the tv for the rest of the day and thier parents wouldnt even listen to what they learned that day..
> a mind is a terrible thing to waste,,dont ask me how i know !! LOL !!



Making learning fun works wonders !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got a snow shovel??



Gonna need more than that ! get Antie Dans orange toy !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Are you trying to starta fight ??



Was waiting for the Official Stihl Disser to read that !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Gonna need more than that ! get Antie Dans orange toy !



That would work,not as much physical effort...LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have a hard time with this boy because my Daughters were so easy ! They got upset if they had to miss a day of school ! Scared to death they would get a B on a test ! I never even had to push them,they did that all on there own ! Both went to college to be teachers !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would work,not as much physical effort...LOL



For in here , better get that front end loader ! :msp_w00t:



I admit half of it is mine ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 066, 026,SD115 and that 025 I just completed, had to try it out you know...LOL
> Most saws had 4-5 tanks through them, the 066 just two. That was just todays lineup. For bucking up I mostly use my 044 and MS440`s.



HHmmmm,,,,thats really nice they take such good care of you at the home 

" come on Hilda,,lets wheel Jerry out on the back porch and let him look at the trees.."

and like watching a dog sleeping thinking he's chasing a rabbit they watch Jerry sitting there twitching in in the chair...
with a smile one turns to the other saying,," look at that,,he probly thinks he's cutting down trees "
the other nurse smiles and says " he has memories he is still enjoying,,lets leave him to cut a couple cord before we bring him back inside before he gets to cold "
Once back inside the DR. says " tell him to use a husqvarna next time so we dont have to change his "depends" so often !! "


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> For in here , better get that front end loader ! :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> I admit half of it is mine ! LOL




Got one with a 4 yd bucket, ran one with a 20 yd bucket, should be big enough....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would work,not as much physical effort...LOL



Now dont go associating John and physical effort !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> HHmmmm,,,,thats really nice they take such good care of you at the home
> 
> " come on Hilda,,lets wheel Jerry out on the back porch and let him look at the trees.."
> 
> and like watching a dog sleeping thinking he's chasing a rabbit they watch Jerry sitting there twitching in in the chair...
> with a smile one turns to the other saying,," look at that,,he probly thinks he's cutting down trees "
> the other nurse smiles and says " he has memories he is still enjoying,,lets leave him to cut a couple cord before we bring him back inside before he gets to cold "
> Once back inside the DR. says " tell him to use a husqvarna next time so we dont have to change his "depends" so often !! "



LOL,..Y ou not asleep yet??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HHmmmm,,,,thats really nice they take such good care of you at the home
> 
> " come on Hilda,,lets wheel Jerry out on the back porch and let him look at the trees.."
> 
> and like watching a dog sleeping thinking he's chasing a rabbit they watch Jerry sitting there twitching in in the chair...
> with a smile one turns to the other saying,," look at that,,he probly thinks he's cutting down trees "
> the other nurse smiles and says " he has memories he is still enjoying,,lets leave him to cut a couple cord before we bring him back inside before he gets to cold "
> Once back inside the DR. says " tell him to use a husqvarna next time so we dont have to change his "depends" so often !! "



OOOooooHHHHHhhh !!! Bad bad Ron ! 

Dam thats funny !! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

I DID order some saw parts today !!
a sticker and sumthin,,counts as saw stuff eh ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now dont go associating John and physical effort !!



Set them straight Ron ! 




:haha:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..Y ou not asleep yet??



Almost,,,looked and found i doubled up on my meds 

was having a good time but dont think it will last much longer


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I DID order some saw parts today !!
> a sticker and sumthin,,counts as saw stuff eh ??



I got some FREE saw stickers with a order today ! And a FREE carb kit ! From that saw again place !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Almost,,,looked and found i doubled up on my meds
> 
> was having a good time but dont think it will last much longer



Dang ! I was having some fun for a change in here ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,seeing nobody can appreciate my wit tonight i will fill the stove and call it a night..
no apprecition for talent around here,,none at all !! 

OH,,did fix a dolmar 111 for somebody today !!'
but nobody would care


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,,seeing nobody can appreciate my wit tonight i will fill the stove and call it a night..
> no apprecition for talent around here,,none at all !!
> 
> OH,,did fix a dolmar 111 for somebody today !!'
> but nobody would care



Need a new spark plug ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OK,,seeing nobody can appreciate my wit tonight i will fill the stove and call it a night..
> no apprecition for talent around here,,none at all !!
> 
> OH,,did fix a dolmar 111 for somebody today !!'
> but nobody would care



What`s a dolmar??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got some FREE saw stickers with a order today ! And a FREE carb kit ! From that saw again place !



They treatin you good, overcharge you 20% on all the stuff you buy, give you a sucker to make you come back....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They treatin you good, overcharge you 20% on all the stuff you buy, give you a sucker to make you come back....LOL



The stuff I got today wasn't bad priced at all ! Steel parts ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The stuff I got today wasn't bad priced at all ! Steel parts ! LOL



Hard to find them at a reasonable prices.


----------



## tbone75

Nite Ron ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hard to find them at a reasonable prices.



They seem to be gold plated on flea bay !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> OK,,seeing nobody can appreciate my wit tonight i will fill the stove and call it a night..
> no apprecition for talent around here,,none at all !!
> 
> OH,,did fix a dolmar 111 for somebody today !!'
> but nobody would care



I like the wit..... But the only thing I got tonight is 



OH YEAH!!!!!!!







Uncle Mongo. Master of the snappy comeback........



Enjoy the posts Ron. 


Oh and good news. My dad wanted to take a walk and they said;

No you haven't finished your dinner. 

He'll hurry PT just to get out of there !!!

Pissed off is better than apathy!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I like the wit..... But the only thing I got tonight is
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEAH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Mongo. Master of the snappy comeback........
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the posts Ron.
> 
> 
> Oh and good news. My dad wanted to take a walk and they said;
> 
> No you haven't finished your dinner.
> 
> He'll hurry PT just to get out of there !!!
> 
> Pissed off is better than apathy!!!!



Good to hear ! Mad is a very good sign !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They seem to be gold plated on flea bay !



He!! yeah, anything with Stihl on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I like the wit..... But the only thing I got tonight is
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEAH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Mongo. Master of the snappy comeback........
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the posts Ron.
> 
> 
> Oh and good news. My dad wanted to take a walk and they said;
> 
> No you haven't finished your dinner.
> 
> He'll hurry PT just to get out of there !!!
> 
> Pissed off is better than apathy!!!!



Hope he gets back home soon!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He!! yeah, anything with Stihl on it.



Maybe I should just part out all my saws and sell them on there ? LOL

Not a chance !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah. Thanks guys. 

He has just been sleeping and very weak for too long. 

A few weeks ago he would watch jeopardy and play well every night. 


This from a guy that attended the last Reunion of the Blue&Grey......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Maybe I should just part out all my saws and sell them on there ? LOL
> 
> Not a chance !!



That`s how to get your best return on investment, parts are worth much ore than whole saws.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Maybe I should just part out all my saws and sell them on there ? LOL
> 
> Not a chance !!



Not even on triple meds eh John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Thanks guys.
> 
> He has just been sleeping and very weak for too long.
> 
> A few weeks ago he would watch jeopardy and play well every night.
> 
> 
> This from a guy that attended the last Reunion of the Blue&Grey......



Unfortunately that is what happens as we all age, no reprieve , can`t stop aging. Hope he has a good many happy years left.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Not even on triple meds eh John.



Nope ! No Way ! LOL Make more money that way,but just way to much trouble. I like putting them together way to much ! LOL And don't care if I do sell any. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Night Jerry. 

Take it easy.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Unfortunately that is what happens as we all age, no reprieve , can`t stop aging. Hope he has a good many happy years left.



I know Jerry. Just wanted to share good news with you folks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I know Jerry. Just wanted to share good news with you folks.



Good news it is, didn`t mean to bring you down,not my intention.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The white stuff is falling rapidly this morning, making an inch+ per hour right now but there is no wind yet so its just building up like a blanket. Trip to Halifax and back was interesting like all snowfalls, drivers just don`t know what snow tires are.


----------



## dancan

Snow plow and salt takes care of that stuff , I never have to go anywhere when it's snowing ...............LOL


See , the plow just went by twice so it must be all good .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Snow plow and salt takes care of that stuff , I never have to go anywhere when it's snowing ...............LOL
> 
> 
> See , the plow just went by twice so it must be all good .



Takes a while for that stuff to work, snow is falling so fast it is covering the salt right over but the salt will stop the snow from sticking to the pavement and becoming ice. Lots of vehicles doing the sideways crab up the hills this morning..


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can only use 4-5 at a time...LOL



'Bout right to cut one or two trees down :msp_smile:.


Transmission shops love the slippery stuff and all season tires , people got to make them tires spin real good to get going .


----------



## roncoinc

White stuff ?? whats that ??


----------



## dancan

Hey Ron , I got's no TV in the house and no vidiot games either , my daughters have helped me to adjust LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey Ron , I got's no TV in the house and no vidiot games either , my daughters have helped me to adjust LOL



Then you probly have smart kids


----------



## roncoinc

DANG !!! 

was cleaning out under my desk and found $45 cash and another laptop !


----------



## dancan

Score !

Just ignore what it really meens LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Score !
> 
> Just ignore what it really meens LOL



That makes FIVE laptops !!

these two are on CL.

TWO working laptops !

time to put a couple mor ron.


----------



## roncoinc

Where has Robin been ??


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys !

Bet Robin is hauling and splitting wood.


----------



## dancan

I seen him check in once or twice .
He must be getting ready to take a drive up here to get that Murphy diesel engine I found for his boat .


----------



## tbone75

What ya cooking for football food today Ron ?


----------



## dancan

Hey John , don't forget to space out the koton kandy , you need to keep on top of the Huusuqotis before it sneaks up and bites you in the azz , then it's tooooooo late .
Plow guys must get paid extra by the mile on Sundays , 3rd and 4th , only 2" on the ground LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What ya cooking for football food today Ron ?



Probly mentioned got another load of clams yestday.
had some fried last nite.
some steamed today and a prime rib for supper.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I seen him check in once or twice .
> He must be getting ready to take a drive up here to get that Murphy diesel engine I found for his boat .



I was searching something on this site yestday and came accross his very first post !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , don't forget to space out the koton kandy , you need to keep on top of the Huusuqotis before it sneaks up and bites you in the azz , then it's tooooooo late .
> Plow guys must get paid extra by the mile on Sundays , 3rd and 4th , only 2" on the ground LOL



Yep ........ going to space them out better today ! LOL Been up for an hour and haven't taken one yet. But haven't moved much either. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Probly mentioned got another load of clams yestday.
> had some fried last nite.
> some steamed today and a prime rib for supper.



Didn't see nothing about clams ? I won't be there for supper ! YUK !! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

I will go eat with Muffler Bearing , groundhog chili !! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## sefh3

morning everyone.
I had a great day yesterday. My son had his clinic in the morning and had a blast meeting the Michigan football team. He took a small football and all the players signed it for him. It was priceless. After that my daughter and I had daddy daughter dance at her school. We had a great time together. 
Calling for 1-3" of snow overnight and into tomorrow. Already have 3" from yesterday.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.......My splitter control operator and I split, forwarded, trucked home, stacked and covered another full cord of wilted maple yesterday.....only have a bout a cord and a half to go...not doing firewood today.. Cleaned the cookstove chimney yesterday morning first thing ...it needed it...been a while. Got about an inch of snow early this morning...clear now..maybe some more this evening.. Splitter control operator is already busy building Super Bowl food....

We went up and had a great visit with PB last night and his wonderful wife made some wicked good homemade chicken noodle soup, bread and beverages were had by all......well.... except Mrs PB.....she did not partake in the beverages....as there will be a petite PB along shortly!!!! After supper PB and I adjourned to the garage to talk saws..and consume beverages...the 2095 project he just got is coming along nicely...good end to a good day......splitter control operator had to drive home....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> morning everyone.
> I had a great day yesterday. My son had his clinic in the morning and had a blast meeting the Michigan football team. He took a small football and all the players signed it for him. It was priceless. After that my daughter and I had daddy daughter dance at her school. We had a great time together.
> Calling for 1-3" of snow overnight and into tomorrow. Already have 3" from yesterday.



Yes you had a great day ! Not so sure Dad wasn't more excited than Son ? LOL

We got about the same on snow,calling for 2 to 4 more Monday ! Just a little bit today.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning All.......My splitter control operator and I split, forwarded, trucked home, stacked and covered another full cord of wilted maple yesterday.....only have a bout a cord and a half to go...not doing firewood today.. Cleaned the cookstove chimney yesterday morning first thing ...it needed it...been a while. Got about an inch of snow early this morning...clear now..maybe some more this evening.. Splitter control operator is already busy building Super Bowl food....
> 
> We went up and had a great visit with PB last night and his wonderful wife made some wicked good homemade chicken noodle soup, bread and beverages were had by all......well.... except Mrs PB.....she did not partake in the beverages....as there will be a petite PB along shortly!!!! After supper PB and I adjourned to the garage to talk saws..and consume beverages...the 2095 project he just got is coming along nicely...good end to a good day......splitter control operator had to drive home....LOL!!!



No wonder you have been slacking so bad on us in here ! LOL

You guys and that homemade soup are pissing me off ! Dam I love that stuff ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still snowing here, deck rails show about 3" of buildup, not coming down as heavily as earlier and flakes are much finer.May keep up all day , only fit for indoor activities.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good news it is, didn`t mean to bring you down,not my intention.



I know my friend. 

I'm was sitting there cranking voltage to my spine and I wasn't real clear. 

You got to be up front. 

Not standing in a river in Egypt. 

Part of why he is in so long. "Oh he is fine" and he had pneumonia.


----------



## tbone75

This new stove and me are not getting along very well ! Can't seem to find that perfect spot yet,to hot or to cold ! Got the house right at 80 in here right now ! It was only 72 this morning,just a tad cold for me,the OL thought she was froze. LOL I opened it up just a little,now its way to hot for me ! She is happy of coarse ! LOL Maybe by next year I will get it under control ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I know my friend.
> 
> I'm was sitting there cranking voltage to my spine and I wasn't real clear.
> 
> You got to be up front.
> 
> Not standing in a river in Egypt.
> 
> Part of why he is in so long. "Oh he is fine" and he had pneumonia.



You up already ? :msp_confused: We was stihl gabbing about 1am ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> No wonder you have been slacking so bad on us in here ! LOL
> 
> You guys and that homemade soup are pissing me off ! Dam I love that stuff ! :msp_sneaky:



Yesterday was a perfect winter day to work in the woods...24 degrees, bright sun, no wind....all good except my ice roads were all but gone...frozen ruts made for slow moving with the tractor....a 4WD low range kinda day..

Yep!! Mrs. PB sure did chicken noodle justice!!! MMMMMmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yesterday was a perfect winter day to work in the woods...24 degrees, bright sun, no wind....all good except my ice roads were all but gone...frozen ruts made for slow moving with the tractor....a 4WD low range kinda day..
> 
> Yep!! Mrs. PB sure did chicken noodle justice!!! MMMMMmmmmmm!!!!!



You got chicken soup , Dan got turkey soup ! Ya both suck ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yesterday was a perfect winter day to work in the woods...24 degrees, bright sun, no wind....all good except my ice roads were all but gone...frozen ruts made for slow moving with the tractor....a 4WD low range kinda day..
> 
> Yep!! Mrs. PB sure did chicken noodle justice!!! MMMMMmmmmmm!!!!!



A big plus 1 on the best day for in the woods. MY cutting buddy and I had a great day killing trees and getting them out to the woodyard. I dropped about 18 trees, 8 of them were good sized rock maples , just 16"-20" on the stump but tall with hardly any limbs. Had to chunk the first 25'-30' into single stove lengths just to lift them into the skidsteer bucket. The tops and limbs were taken out in 65" pieces to be cut up later, Doug made 16 trips loaded out to the woodyard.Just cool enough to keep the ground hard and no flies to swat.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This new stove and me are not getting along very well ! Can't seem to find that perfect spot yet,to hot or to cold ! Got the house right at 80 in here right now ! It was only 72 this morning,just a tad cold for me,the OL thought she was froze. LOL I opened it up just a little,now its way to hot for me ! She is happy of coarse ! LOL Maybe by next year I will get it under control ? LOL



mod the T-stat so it's not so sensative


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You up already ? :msp_confused: We was stihl gabbing about 1am ! LOL



Yeah. Up early yesterday to visit dad. 

So fell asleep on the couch without meds. 

John you know the rest of the story. 

Wake up as "The Painful Pretzel"

Paying for it now. Cranking voltage to the spine as we speak. 

Was setting up a trade for 090 parts down under while yacking with you. 

How is your stove regulated?? Where is the thermocouple?

Are the hi/low in the same place? The same unit?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been pondering making up a very light milling attachment for that 690 Solo I won a year ago, I have a brandy new 36" Oregon bar n milling chain that I might as well put to some use also. This rig needs to be lightly constructed as it will be backpacked far into the woods where we want to make some planks for our campsite, a table and some seating arrangements would be nice. There are several big windfelled donor trees nearby, red pine and white pine over 24" diameter over 50' of clear trunk. It will be made of light steel, have lots of spare stuff hanging around so just need to get at it and see what I can put together.


----------



## pioneerguy600

John, just run er open and regulate the temp by opening a window or door...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> mod the T-stat so it's not so sensative



Great minds think alike!!!!!

Why ours just did I have no idea........

He could also have a double thermostat.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been pondering making up a very light milling attachment for that 690 Solo I won a year ago, I have a brandy new 36" Oregon bar n milling chain that I might as well put to some use also. This rig needs to be lightly constructed as it will be backpacked far into the woods where we want to make some planks for our campsite, a table and some seating arrangements would be nice. There are several big windfelled donor trees nearby, red pine and white pine over 24" diameter over 50' of clear trunk. It will be made of light steel, have lots of spare stuff hanging around so just need to get at it and see what I can put together.



Tube frame of small diameter tubing. More welding. But lightest frame/ strength ratio bar none. 

Crimp the ends stead of fishmouth depending on the loading. 
Nothing over 1/2" at absolute max.


----------



## dancan

Wow , the snow advisory got upgraded to almost 16" by Monday :msp_ohmy:
Which one of you clowns did the snow dance ?? :msp_mad: But , the shovel is ready :msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

Cheapest and lightest setup I can think of .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Wow , the snow advisory got upgraded to almost 16" by Monday :msp_ohmy:
> Which one of you clowns did the snow dance ?? :msp_mad: But , the shovel is ready :msp_smile:



John doing a snow dance..........

3.24 seconds and FACEPLANT!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> John doing a snow dance..........
> 
> 3.24 seconds and FACEPLANT!!!!!



Now that's MEEN and funny at the same time LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Now that's MEEN and funny at the same time LOL



And we have been been there eh Dan??? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> mod the T-stat so it's not so sensative



You really think a Slug could do that ? :hmm3grin2orange:

The way this one works,stove gets so hot it turns the blowers on, all it does. Got a sliding vent on the door to regulate it. That is all its got.
Can't speed the blowers up or down,they just run. Hotter the fire,the hotter the air coming out.
They have other kits I can buy to regulate it better. 2 or 3 hundred ! Can even hook up a water line for preheating hot water.


WOW !!!!!! The OL said she is to hot !!!! She never said that with the old stove no matter how hard I fired it ! LOL


No Rob, not that kind of hot.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John doing a snow dance..........
> 
> 3.24 seconds and FACEPLANT!!!!!



More like 3.2 steps ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

Afternoon folks!!
Hey Gabby !!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Afternoon folks!!
> Hey Gabby !!



Hey Scoot ! You doing OK ?


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> And we have been been there eh Dan??? LOL



I can go longer distances now , I'm still not ready to go clamming with Ron in the afternoon but I would seriously consider it in the morning LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You really think a Slug could do that ? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> The way this one works,stove gets so hot it turns the blowers on, all it does. Got a sliding vent on the door to regulate it. That is all its got.
> Can't speed the blowers up or down,they just run. Hotter the fire,the hotter the air coming out.
> They have other kits I can buy to regulate it better. 2 or 3 hundred ! Can even hook up a water line for preheating hot water.
> 
> 
> WOW !!!!!! The OL said she is to hot !!!! She never said that with the old stove no matter how hard I fired it ! LOL
> 
> 
> No Rob, not that kind of hot.



Ya got me John. I can barely see the gutter if I look up....

On the stove. A reflector can smooth it out and prevent hot spots. 

Like aluminum foil in a cockpot around the pot so things don't burn. 

Or a tube of different diameter or length on the sensor.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I can go longer distances now , I'm still not ready to go clamming with Ron in the afternoon but I would seriously consider it in the morning LOL



Knee brace help?


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Hey Scoot ! You doing OK ?



Went to get a little wind in my face and some black ice got me on a turn.Found out I don't bounce back like I did a few decades ago.Just some bumps and road rash. Luckily.


----------



## tbone75

The sensor is just screwed to the back of the stove. It would work better if I bought the auto damper kit for it.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Knee brace help?



Ankle , the burn sets in , it's getting better as the muscles strengthen , I don't want to have to rely on a brace , no pain , no gain ...........At least that's what I keep telling myself LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Scooterbum said:


> Went to get a little wind in my face and some black ice got me on a turn.Found out I don't bounce back like I did a few decades ago.Just some bumps and road rash. Luckily.




A little early for that even in Virginia don't ya think??? Hurt the bike???


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Went to get a little wind in my face and some black ice got me on a turn.Found out I don't bounce back like I did a few decades ago.Just some bumps and road rash. Luckily.



Wrong time of year for riding ! Dam lucky you didn't do a lot more damage ! 

And your right,we don't bounce back like we did 20 yrs. ago ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Cantdog said:


> A little early for that even in Virginia don't ya think??? Hurt the bike???



Never too early LOL !!
Couldn't hurt this bike it's an old rat thing I keep around for trips and giggles..........


----------



## tbone75

Got a coil boxed and ready to send out Mon. LOL Think I will insure it !


----------



## Cantdog

Scooterbum said:


> Never too early LOL !!
> Couldn't hurt this bike it's an old rat thing I keep around for trips and giggles..........



Yeah up here climate is little different.......when I was young I couldn't wait to hit the pavement in the spring...but late yrs not so much....so much leftover gravel and dirt on the roads makes for poor riding...get sandblasted everytime a log truck goes by...not to mention gravel on the corners, intersections etc. I agree with the age thing and bouncing.. every time I crashed or got knocked off a bike it has taken longer to recover...I've had some doosies but luckly not a real serious episode...so far...LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Doing laundry I Germany. In the basement of a barracks. One washer open. 

Came out 4 hours later to 3" of snow on cobblestones. 

1st gear on the Superglide was worthless......


----------



## tbone75

Saw boxing day ! Packed up 3 of them suckers to mail out Monday ! And one little bitty coil . LOL
Bout kicked my arse digging out good boxes,packing chit,haul them upstairs,label them and finish taping up !

And stihl only one pill today ! #2 is going to be soon ! LOL As long as I take it easy,that should do it for the day? Not sure I can do that,got 2 saws to tune in yet. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Saw boxing day ! Packed up 3 of them suckers to mail out Monday ! And one little bitty coil . LOL
> Bout kicked my arse digging out good boxes,packing chit,haul them upstairs,label them and finish taping up !
> 
> And stihl only one pill today ! #2 is going to be soon ! LOL As long as I take it easy,that should do it for the day? Not sure I can do that,got 2 saws to tune in yet. LOL



Sounds like the shots are working.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Sounds like the shots are working.



They must be ! Couldn't do this last week !


----------



## tbone75

Ol Yeller is going home,double boxed too ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ol Yeller is going home,double boxed too ! LOL




Them USPS dudes won`t be able to hurt it!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them USPS dudes won`t be able to hurt it!!



Shouldn't be able to ! Can't say they wont try ! :msp_angry:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Shouldn't be able to ! Can't say they wont try ! :msp_angry:



We all know that they will try....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We all know that they will try....LOL



I put that 026 jug in there too.The one that needs the plug hole fixed. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Afternoon fellas. Not much new here. Trying to get a few things sorted out. Then the games on, good excuse to drink some beer and eat so chips and dip. 

Hoping to get my own 026 together this week. As well as the 480 back together. Then the little 36. Gotta order parts.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Ol Yeller is going home,double boxed too ! LOL



You have yeller saws?????????????????


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> You have yeller saws?????????????????



I got one Ol Ugly yeller saw ! LOL And a black and yeller one ! 3 or 4 other yeller saws too !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I got one Ol Ugly yeller saw ! LOL And a black and yeller one ! 3 or 4 other yeller saws too !



John........

It would be a lot easier to list the ones you DONT own.......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John........
> 
> It would be a lot easier to list the ones you DONT own.......



There are lots of them !! LOL I only have a few brands. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> There are lots of them !! LOL I only have a few brands. LOL





More brands than me.....I am so........limited........happily....LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> There are lots of them !! LOL I only have a few brands. LOL



That you are sure of. 

Dig to the bottom of your pile of saws and you might find Jimmie Hoffa......


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Afternoon fellas. Not much new here. Trying to get a few things sorted out. Then the games on, good excuse to drink some beer and eat so chips and dip.
> 
> Hoping to get my own 026 together this week. As well as the 480 back together. Then the little 36. Gotta order parts.



Then you will be ready to knock more of them big cedars down..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Scooterbum said:


> Went to get a little wind in my face and some black ice got me on a turn.Found out I don't bounce back like I did a few decades ago.Just some bumps and road rash. Luckily.



Glad you are able to get up and talk about it. I'm not very eager to jump on the bike this time of year but I did go out the weekend after Christmas... felt good to log some miles.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Then you will be ready to knock more of them big cedars down..



The 660 has worked nicely so far......sadly its not mine.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> The 660 has worked nicely so far......sadly its not mine.



May have one I would let go of ?  066 that is. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That you are sure of.
> 
> Dig to the bottom of your pile of saws and you might find Jimmie Hoffa......



Think you mean someone up N.E. of me !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> More brands than me.....I am so........limited........happily....LOL!!!



Not by very much ! Better read that list you have there :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Near as I can member there are 14 or 15 different brands,sorta.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> May have one I would let go of ?  066 that is. LOL



Really? I could be talked into that! Lol


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been pondering making up a very light milling attachment for that 690 Solo I won a year ago, I have a brandy new 36" Oregon bar n milling chain that I might as well put to some use also. This rig needs to be lightly constructed as it will be backpacked far into the woods where we want to make some planks for our campsite, a table and some seating arrangements would be nice. There are several big windfelled donor trees nearby, red pine and white pine over 24" diameter over 50' of clear trunk. It will be made of light steel, have lots of spare stuff hanging around so just need to get at it and see what I can put together.



As I'm sitting here filtering some brown water I think this is the answer .
The only shortcoming is that 12" is max cut but hey , that's what PL for LOL


[video=youtube;eLVHbmRWRh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLA10DFDEC39304FC8&feature=player_detailpage&v=eLVHbmRWRh0[/video]

Sorry John 
Uncle Mongo better get back to work and start building us some parts .


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Really? I could be talked into that! Lol



First one I will let go of is the 066 red light. Not sure what I want fer it yet ? LOL Haven't give it much thought yet? I just have plenty of them now. LOL

I do take trade ins ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Think you mean someone up N.E. of me !



He may have Yoko Ono under his pile-o-saws. 

Couldn't hear her the pile is so big. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> He may have Yoko Ono under his pile-o-saws.
> 
> Couldn't hear her the pile is so big. Lol



Could be? But which pile?


----------



## dancan

So you can see John (I didn't want you to feel left out) go to turbosawmill.com and look at the Weekend Warrior .


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> He may have Yoko Ono under his pile-o-saws.
> 
> Couldn't hear her the pile is so big. Lol



That's a good thing in my books .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's a good thing in my books .



Anything that keeps her quiet !


----------



## roncoinc

Game on.

MMmmmm, hienekin,,blue cheese and crackers,asagio cheese and pepperoni,chedddah,,cheese..
shrimp and clams waiting to get stir fried in butter and garlic


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Game on.
> 
> MMmmmm, hienekin,,blue cheese and crackers,asagio cheese and pepperoni,chedddah,,cheese..
> shrimp and clams waiting to get stir fried in butter and garlic



Thought you would be watching footsie ball ? 

Guess you can type and watch TV at the same time !


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron , whos gonna win the stupper bowl ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> hey ron , whos gonna win the stupper bowl ?



sf


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May have one I would let go of ?  066 that is. LOL



I have a liking for them to, love the way they blast through even tough wood fibers, use them mostly for felling but even used one yesterday for bucking on site.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> sf



Nah ........................................


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> First one I will let go of is the 066 red light. Not sure what I want fer it yet ? LOL Haven't give it much thought yet? I just have plenty of them now. LOL
> 
> I do take trade ins ! LOL



Just let me know......

Cash! No trade. At least not what your thinking. Lol


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> sf



Hahahahahahahahahaha





















Good joke.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Just let me know......
> 
> Cash! No trade. At least not what your thinking. Lol



Nah , not that one . LOL I know its not going anywhere else ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> As I'm sitting here filtering some brown water I think this is the answer .
> The only shortcoming is that 12" is max cut but hey , that's what PL for LOL
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;eLVHbmRWRh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLA10DFDEC39304FC8&feature=player_detailpage&v=eLVHbmRWRh0[/video]
> 
> Sorry John
> Uncle Mongo better get back to work and start building us some parts .



The ladder frames work well don't they. 

I'm a tube frame fan. 

I saw one. 450 Hp road race frame. No tube over 5/8". 

Less than 80 pounds. Over 50 years ago. 

Thing of beauty.


----------



## tbone75

OL says its half time, gonna see any boobs this year ? :yoyo:


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Uncle ROB !!

heres some fer ya 

bacon,shrimp,fresh clams..
stirr fried in garlic and olive oil with onion.
heieken to de-glaze,,some pepper and a dash of cajun spice and on the plate..
WONDERFULL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Hey Uncle ROB !!
> 
> heres some fer ya
> 
> bacon,shrimp,fresh clams..
> stirr fried in garlic and olive oil with onion.
> heieken to de-glaze,,some pepper and a dash of cajun spice and on the plate..
> WONDERFULL !!!!!!!!!!!



That is MEEN!!!

Mom says to send it Fed Ex. 

She loves seafood. When we got back with the Lobsta at 10:30pM after visiting you we had to boil her a couple as soon as we got in the door.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey Uncle ROB !!
> 
> heres some fer ya
> 
> bacon,shrimp,fresh clams..
> stirr fried in garlic and olive oil with onion.
> heieken to de-glaze,,some pepper and a dash of cajun spice and on the plate..
> WONDERFULL !!!!!!!!!!!



Pass ! 

Got any Bologna ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Pass !
> 
> Got any Bologna ? LOL



Heretic !!!!!!!





Course that means more for me. ;-))


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ron;

Do you fry the bacon hot first?


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> The ladder frames work well don't they.
> 
> I'm a tube frame fan.
> 
> I saw one. 450 Hp road race frame. No tube over 5/8".
> 
> Less than 80 pounds. Over 50 years ago.
> 
> Thing of beauty.



Jerry said he wanted lightweight !
After having milled a few planks with a chainsaw and bandsaw , that is the best compromise I have found .
I'm pretty sure I can source a similar sawblade locally , you got the parts made yet ???


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> That is MEEN!!!
> 
> Mom says to send it Fed Ex.
> 
> She loves seafood. When we got back with the Lobsta at 10:30pM after visiting you we had to boil her a couple as soon as we got in the door.



I didnt include my "secret" ingerdiants but,,,
this is SO good i may need a towel


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Heretic !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Course that means more for me. ;-))



Bologna is good stuff !! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Ron;
> 
> Do you fry the bacon hot first?



Fry 3/4 cooked and drain,fat not used to cook with.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like my mill attachment won`t weigh much more than 10 lbs when completed, that will be easy to backpack in.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bologna is good stuff !! :msp_thumbsup:



FLOOR scrapings !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Bologna is good stuff !! :msp_thumbsup:



Ron if we ever have a "Fight Thread" GTG we'll have to fix John a Crown-Rib-O-Spam....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> FLOOR scrapings !!



Yep ! LOL Good stuff !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ron if we ever have a "Fight Thread" GTG we'll have to fix John a Crown-Rib-O-Spam....



Spam !! Now your making me hungry ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

I like very simple food . LOL 

Never ate any of that fancy stuff. Don't like spicy at all !!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Ron if we ever have a "Fight Thread" GTG we'll have to fix John a Crown-Rib-O-Spam....



And make sure it's burned to a cinder ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Jerry said he wanted lightweight !
> After having milled a few planks with a chainsaw and bandsaw , that is the best compromise I have found .
> I'm pretty sure I can source a similar sawblade locally , you got the parts made yet ???



It was an example. Lol

If a 450 Hp 160mph 1200 lb roadrace car frame weighs less than 80 lbs then a CSM can be VERY light. and the largest tube in that frame was 5/8".

I get scrap SS tubing when I can for builds. 

Not very good at Splaining am I Lucy....


----------



## pioneerguy600

My 690 Solo leaks oil,..I am so screwed, can parts be found for these saws??


----------



## tbone75

Ya went and made me hungry ! Had to go get me a bowl of Cap'n Crunch ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> And make sure it's burned to a cinder ??



Don't need a grill for johns dinner. 

My daughter is a sf fan too Ron. She was under the weather pretty bad by the time we got to your place. She knew I had a good time when I got in the car again. I was talkin like crazy. Lol

Once she had her tonsils out she was a lot better.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> My 690 Solo leaks oil,..I am so screwed, can parts be found for these saws??



It's supposed to !

thats what lubricates the blade


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ya went and made me hungry ! Had to go get me a bowl of Cap'n Crunch ! LOL



Well done?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Don't need a grill for johns dinner.
> 
> My daughter is a sf fan too Ron. She was under the weather pretty bad by the time we got to your place. She knew I had a good time when I got in the car again. I was talkin like crazy. Lol
> 
> Once she had her tonsils out she was a lot better.



Yea ya do ! Gotta cook it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> It's supposed to !
> 
> thats what lubricates the blade



This leaks directly from the tank, leaked all over the workbench and even drooled down my pant leg...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This leaks directly from the tank, leaked all over the workbench and even drooled down my pant leg...LOL



Don't think it should do that ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't think it should do that ? LOL



Nope ,not supposed to leak.I have fixed many Dolmars that leak from the same place.


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> This leaks directly from the tank, leaked all over the workbench and even drooled down my pant leg...LOL



I heard they was part "Bulldog".
Ya' just have to crate train her................


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yea ya do ! Gotta cook it !



Just throw it in the charcoal!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> I heard they was part "Bulldog".
> Ya' just have to crate train her................



It is sorta built like a bulldog, heavy, stout and just feels very sturdy. Has wicked compression also. I think I have that leak fixed, will see next time I pick it up....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> This leaks directly from the tank, leaked all over the workbench and even drooled down my pant leg...LOL



Kinda like a squeel,,drooling down your leg,,,maybe it aint the saw !! LOL !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Kinda like a squeel,,drooling down your leg,,,maybe it aint the saw !! LOL !!!



Better than when a Husky is done with hour leg......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Night Jerry.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Keeping it on the top page.....


----------



## dancan

Glad someone is .


----------



## tbone75

Morning Dan !!


----------



## tbone75

16 deg out there. Winter weather advisory today,schools already closed for the day. Only 1" to 3" of snow,but blowing and drifting to go with it. 


Only 2 pills yesterday,but hurting already this morning. Didn't sleep much either.


----------



## dancan

Hey John !
You teasin' Sparky with an Oh66 project ?
You'd better have good inventory on ignition coils LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John !
> You teasin' Sparky with an Oh66 project ?
> You'd better have good inventory on ignition coils LOL



No problem,this is a good runner ! LOL


----------



## dancan

If you needed 3 to make it through the day before take them but gradually spread the time in between them , no point in having your back p-offed . YMMV


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> No problem,this is a good runner ! LOL





dancan said:


> Hey John !
> You teasin' Sparky with an Oh66 project ?
> You'd better have good inventory on ignition coils LOL



Doesn't matter , I stand by what I said ............................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Doesn't matter , I stand by what I said ............................:hmm3grin2orange:



Yea , better keep a couple extra coils around. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If you needed 3 to make it through the day before take them but gradually spread the time in between them , no point in having your back p-offed . YMMV



One doc gave me 4 a day,didn't always take that many.Started going to another doc,told him I didn't always take 4 a day,he only gives me 3 a day. What a DA I was ! LOL So I am working my way down ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All....Not much to report this morning........Th Crows won....much food consumed....and one entire bottle of Goslings used up in "Dark and Stormys"......Back to "This Old House" this morning....on the home stretch...probably 3 more days work and then another cleaning up and getting equipment and tools back to the shop...Have to leave a bit early today...Hoss has a 3:30 hoof appointment with a new farrier that he has never met......Hoss don't like new things...much..but I'll be there to keep him in line....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning All....Not much to report this morning........Th Crows won....much food consumed....and one entire bottle of Goslings used up in "Dark and Stormys"......Back to "This Old House" this morning....on the home stretch...probably 3 more days work and then another cleaning up and getting equipment and tools back to the shop...Have to leave a bit early today...Hoss has a 3:30 hoof appointment with a new farrier that he has never met......Hoss don't like new things...much..but I'll be there to keep him in line....



My Dad put shoes on horses for several years. I still have the hammer the guy that taught him made for him. Dad never liked the round headed hammers,so that old guy made him a square headed one. LOL Just for driving the nails. No idea what happen to all his other tools ?


----------



## tbone75

The winter storm watch last till 4am tomorrow morning ! I have seen enough snow for this year ! Already have double of what we had last year !
Just said freezing rain tonight ? WTF ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## roncoinc

YAWNNnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,........................

catching up.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Back to the salt mines. Get to leave at 3:00.....only downside is its to go see the doctor. Lol. 

Getting paid today for half the cedar job. We can't do it all at once because they would all be on top of each other in the driveway. So he's having us take down 4-5 then over a week or two he's piling up and burning the limbs and top. Then dragging the poles into the yard. We offered to do it. But he said he would.do it. Said he didn't want to have to pay us for it. Lol


----------



## roncoinc

Sold THREE laptops yestday,, guy with two kids,let em have all three for $200 

now to get a lenovo tablet for ME !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sold THREE laptops yestday,, guy with two kids,let em have all three for $200
> 
> now to get a lenovo tablet for ME !!



Good deal Ron ! That guy got a good deal too !


----------



## tbone75

Very slow start today, may get moving soon? LOL Had to take a 2hr nap ! Just didn't sleep last night.

Parts for the 038 should be here today. Won't take long to put it together. Never did get them other 2 saws tuned in,OL had me to busy. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Seems its up to me to keep this thread alive again today ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good thing you are our full time resident, my server has been having technical difficulties today, might be storm related to the mess we got overnight.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good thing you are our full time resident, my server has been having technical difficulties today, might be storm related to the mess we got overnight.



I guess its a good job for a Slug ! LOL 

Mail lady was just here,got a couple big boxes of something? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Snow is coming down here too,now they say 2" to 4" !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. 

NO snow here. You keeping it all?


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are still seeing some today, very little though, drifting more than snowing, temp is starting to fall again so more ice tonight.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John.
> 
> NO snow here. You keeping it all?



Looks like I am ! Moving S.E. , maybe you won't get it?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are still seeing some today, very little though, drifting more than snowing, temp is starting to fall again so more ice tonight.



Not good at all ! You just keep that chit up there ! Auntie Dan keeps sending it down here ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Today's load ! 064/046/044 and 046 parts,I think? And 10lbs. of dirt ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Today's load ! 064/046/044 and 046 parts,I think? And 10lbs. of dirt ! LOL



Looks like a spare screwdriver and some dog food also. Nice haul, I have done chit like that also, get a ton of stuff that way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not good at all ! You just keep that chit up there ! Auntie Dan keeps sending it down here ! :msp_sneaky:



Not sure how he does that, must have a deflector beam or sumpthin....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like a spare screwdriver and some dog food also. Nice haul, I have done chit like that also, get a ton of stuff that way.



That screw driver is welded to the bolt ! LOL The jug may clean up ? Most of the transfer is below the port.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Seems its up to me to keep this thread alive again today ! :msp_sneaky:



Some of us do have to do that W word once and a while .




Rain dance for me , snow dance for you if you really wanted to know BTW .


----------



## dancan

Now I got's to go scrape 1" of snow


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That screw driver is welded to the bolt ! LOL The jug may clean up ? Most of the transfer is below the port.



Now that is a redneck approach to removing a stripped machine screw. I have encountered a few but have a different approach to getting them out, old engine fitters are full of tricks...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Afternoon All...windy here today...40 + KNTS on the water....0 to -5 tonight......uneventful day at work...made good progress...Hoss was an awful good boy with the new farrier.....new farrier was an awful good boy with Hoss...LOL!!! The new guy is the son of a friend of mine that is couple yrs younger than me. Nice young fella..good with Hoss.....his grandpa owns a local organic farm...does most of the farm work with hosses.....name of the farm is "HorsePower Farm" so he comes by it rightly....his uncle and dad always grew some pretty good stuff....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Some of us do have to do that W word once and a while .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain dance for me , snow dance for you if you really wanted to know BTW .



Thanks ya Ol MEEN AZZ ! 

Glad someone has to do that "W" thing ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Well , that was a lot of work , I guess I over dressed because I even broke out a sweat , hard work movin' them controls LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , that was a lot of work , I guess I over dressed because I even broke out a sweat , hard work movin' them controls LOL



Wimp ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Wimp ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Wimp???? Naaaa....

Sweating with an inch of snow???

We're talking Wimpette wearing a Hello Kitty training bra.......

Hey John. 

Hey Dan. 

Hey Jerry. 

Hey Robin. 

Hay Ron. 

Hey sparky. 

Where's Jim and Adam??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Wimp???? Naaaa....
> 
> Sweating with an inch of snow???
> 
> We're talking Wimpette wearing a Hello Kitty training bra.......
> 
> Hey John.
> 
> Hey Dan.
> 
> Hey Jerry.
> 
> Hey Robin.
> 
> Hay Ron.
> 
> Hey sparky.
> 
> Where's Jim and Adam??




:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

They be SLACKING big time ! Doing that "W" thing !


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Rob!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Wimp ! :hmm3grin2orange:





Stihl 041S said:


> Wimp???? Naaaa....
> 
> Sweating with an inch of snow???
> 
> We're talking Wimpette wearing a Hello Kitty training bra.......
> 
> Hey John.
> 
> Hey Dan.
> 
> Hey Jerry.
> 
> Hey Robin.
> 
> Hay Ron.
> 
> Hey sparky.
> 
> Where's Jim and Adam??





Why I otta ... You guys lookin' for a fight ....
Just wait till I rehydrate muhself while I'm filtering this bottle of barley and hopps water ......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nothing to exciting today.. did get rid of my last plastic saw, Poulan 3314, to a guy at work that bit up his 3314 that I had just gone over. Plastic Poulans don't do well against a CAT 416 4-in-1 bucket! 

I'm just glad he did it, got the last cheap saw out of my way... I think I'm going to set a new rule of no more cheap saws. 

Also knocked the bearings out of my 365 cases and now to find a way to clean them up before reassembly. I'd love to have a parts washer but I don't have one right now so I'm thinking a 5 gallon bucket of warm water from the kitchen and just scrub them in the shop. I know I'm a whimp but hose water in 30* temps just isn't very inviting.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Wimp???? Naaaa....
> 
> Sweating with an inch of snow???
> 
> We're talking Wimpette wearing a Hello Kitty training bra.......
> 
> Hey John.
> 
> Hey Dan.
> 
> Hey Jerry.
> 
> Hey Robin.
> 
> Hay Ron.
> 
> Hey sparky.
> 
> Where's Jim and Adam??



Hey uncle Mongo.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Rob!!



Hey Robin. A friend just sold his Knapp saw. Over kill for me but wow.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Why I otta ... You guys lookin' for a fight ....
> Just wait till I rehydrate muhself while I'm filtering this bottle of barley and hopps water ......



Hey Dan. I should have hit the store today. Stuck with......got to go to the store tomorrow.


----------



## Cantdog

urla


Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Robin. A friend just sold his Knapp saw. Over kill for me but wow.




Hey Rob!! I have been using some of that brown super scotchbrite.....I have to turn 3 doz. shaker pegs in teak.....use it cut it into 1/4" X 4" strips to power sand on the lathe!! Works excellent.. then final finish with burlap and then blue rag....brings the oil to the surface and makes the teak shine......most excellent....Thanks again!!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Nothing to exciting today.. did get rid of my last plastic saw, Poulan 3314, to a guy at work that bit up his 3314 that I had just gone over. Plastic Poulans don't do well against a CAT 416 4-in-1 bucket!
> 
> I'm just glad he did it, got the last cheap saw out of my way... I think I'm going to set a new rule of no more cheap saws.
> 
> Also knocked the bearings out of my 365 cases and now to find a way to clean them up before reassembly. I'd love to have a parts washer but I don't have one right now so I'm thinking a 5 gallon bucket of warm water from the kitchen and just scrub them in the shop. I know I'm a whimp but hose water in 30* temps just isn't very inviting.



Havent you heard of my " PIZZ OFF " !! ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> urla
> 
> 
> Hey Rob!! I have been using some of that brown super scotchbrite.....I have to turn 3 doz. shaker pegs in teak.....use it cut it into 1/4" X 4" strips to power sand on the lathe!! Works excellent.. then final finish with burlap and then blue rag....brings the oil to the surface and makes the teak shine......most excellent....Thanks again!!



Comes in all forms. Including wheels to put on a grinder. 

Glad you like it. 

That and Cratex I would be lost without.


----------



## dancan

Simply the best stuff going .




Rob , grocery carts make for a great walker .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Simply the best stuff going .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob , grocery carts make for a great walker .



I could use a couple cases of that for the pile of chit I got today ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry .

[video=youtube_share;mW8nC30iiQU]http://youtu.be/mW8nC30iiQU[/video]


Sorry John it's a PortaMill Portable Chainsaw Sawmill by Norwood Portable Sawmills


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Simply the best stuff going .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob , grocery carts make for a great walker .


Dan, it's the only way I can go grocery shopping. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Where the hell is everyone ? :msp_confused:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Where the hell is everyone ? :msp_confused:



Emailing you!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Emailing you!!!



OK........ I will go look ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry .
> 
> [video=youtube_share;mW8nC30iiQU]http://youtu.be/mW8nC30iiQU[/video]
> 
> 
> Sorry John it's a PortaMill Portable Chainsaw Sawmill by Norwood Portable Sawmills



Norwood makes some really nice mills, just not as portable as I need this one to be. I mounted the bar to the fixture and the saw on the bar with chain on, got the elevators on and everything works smooth, just need to mount a push handle and two braces, then I can try it out. The Solo does not leak a drop of oil now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Norwood makes some really nice mills, just not as portable as I need this one to be. I mounted the bar to the fixture and the saw on the bar with chain on, got the elevators on and everything works smooth, just need to mount a push handle and two braces, then I can try it out. The Solo does not leak a drop of oil now.



What was wrong and how did ya fix it?


----------



## tbone75

Got the jug glued on the 038 tonight,and the new seals put in. That was all my saw work for the day.


----------



## tbone75

I did look in the jug on the new to me 046,looks good in there , and through the muffler ? Wonder why it in such shape?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Where the hell is everyone ? :msp_confused:



Sum uf us is buzy !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sum uf us is buzy !!



Must be playing with the new puter thingy ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What was wrong and how did ya fix it?



The Sachs Dolmar and the Solo have about the same type of oil pickup hose. The hose has a molded grommet on the end that fits through the tank wall, these rubber hose grommets shrink over time and lose their tight fit in the tank hole allowing oil to leak profusely around it. I started repairing these loose grommets many years ago by taking them out of the tank, soak and wash them in gasoline first, then in coleman fuel or acetone to make sure there is absolutely no oil left on the grommet area. The hole in the tank also needs to be absolutely clean and oil free. When both parts are clean and dry then I apply a coat of Permatex ,either Copper Ultra or the Ultra Grey to both parts and then insert the hose into the tank and the oil pump on top of the line to hold it in place, let it set up and it will be leak proof for many years. I was repeatedly told that this Permatex fix would not work or last but it does and has for more than 12 years now on other SD saws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Sachs Dolmar and the Solo have about the same type of oil pickup hose. The hose has a molded grommet on the end that fits through the tank wall, these rubber hose grommets shrink over time and lose their tight fit in the tank hole allowing oil to leak profusely around it. I started repairing these loose grommets many years ago by taking them out of the tank, soak and wash them in gasoline first, then in coleman fuel or acetone to make sure there is absolutely no oil left on the grommet area. The hole in the tank also needs to be absolutely clean and oil free. When both parts are clean and dry then I apply a coat of Permatex ,either Copper Ultra or the Ultra Grey to both parts and then insert the hose into the tank and the oil pump on top of the line to hold it in place, let it set up and it will be leak proof for many years. I was repeatedly told that this Permatex fix would not work or last but it does and has for more than 12 years now on other SD saws.



Very good to know !

Thanks Jerry !


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron !

Putting the 056 together? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Got some of your snow John!! 

Thanks for the tech tip Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Got some of your snow John!!
> 
> Thanks for the tech tip Jerry.



Good ! Stopped here for now. More on the way Wed. Dang it !!


----------



## tbone75

Think Ron fell asleep in his chair ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still getting a little snow here but not really any buildup, tem is dropping 12-13 degrees overnight, that may put an end to this snowfall.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Got some of your snow John!!
> 
> Thanks for the tech tip Jerry.




Permatex gets a bad rap sometimes but it is a very good product in the right hands, squeeky clean, oil free and dry.The Permatex will adhere and make a very good and lasting fix. It will not adhere to dirty/oily parts and that is why it fails in most applications.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Think Ron fell asleep in his chair ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Droolin' in his Dr Dentons.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Permatex gets a bad rap sometimes but it is a very good product in the right hands, squeeky clean, oil free and dry.The Permatex will adhere and make a very good and lasting fix. It will not adhere to dirty/oily parts and that is why it fails in most applications.



If its super clean,that stuff will glue about anything together !


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Permatex gets a bad rap sometimes but it is a very good product in the right hands, squeeky clean, oil free and dry.The Permatex will adhere and make a very good and lasting fix. It will not adhere to dirty/oily parts and that is why it fails in most applications.



Yup. I agree. Biggest problem is most folks are too lazy to clean things correctly.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Droolin' in his Dr Dentons.



Could be neck deep in Stihls ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Could be neck deep in Stihls ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Closet Stihl lover.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Closet Stihl lover.



Bet were at the top of his list tomorrow ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Bet were at the top of his list tomorrow ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I challenge you to see who gets #1!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Ha!!!! said the spambot.........gleefully.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Ha!!!! said the spambot.........gleefully.....



Robin.....spambot Ninja!!


----------



## dancan

It's cold out , Robin , while your up , throw another Huusuqvee in the fire , they burn the best but don't last long at all .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> It's cold out , Robin , while your up , throw another Huusuqvee in the fire , they burn the best but don't last long at all .



Morning Dan. Ever use a H-Wave for your ankle? 

Its a HD TENS unit


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys. Didn't sleep much again,dang body hurts !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys. Didn't sleep much again,dang body hurts !



Getting too frisky??????

Good luck today.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Getting too frisky??????
> 
> Good luck today.....



Nah , wish it was from that ! LOL Back,hips and legs hurt.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nah , wish it was from that ! LOL Back,hips and legs hurt.



On a bad day I can say:

Ditto.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> On a bad day I can say:
> 
> Ditto.



The OL told me last night the doc said the shots may only last a couple days !! How did I not know that ? I don't member much after I got in there ? Didn't know I had a follow up appt. till she told me. LOL


----------



## dancan

I get hooked up to a high tec 10's type machine .
They can get the intensity to 41 on the ankle and it does feel good , I don't know if it helps but it doesn't hurt .
I had them try it on the good ankle , 20ish was enough LOL
Hey Robin , you want that Murphy diesel for the boat ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> The OL told me last night the doc said the shots may only last a couple days !! How did I not know that ? I don't member much after I got in there ? Didn't know I had a follow up appt. till she told me. LOL



I didnt remember a lot of the early appointments!!!

It could have been to take down the swelling so they can get to what they need. 

My needle pilot said the first set would hurt. Yuppers!!!

Said the second set set would hurt much much less. Right again. 

Keep us informed.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I get hooked up to a high tec 10's type machine .
> They can get the intensity to 41 on the ankle and it does feel good , I don't know if it helps but it doesn't hurt .
> I had them try it on the good ankle , 20ish was enough LOL
> Hey Robin , you want that Murphy diesel for the boat ?



I found the same. But move and the lead comes out and hits the bare skin.........oh mommy!!! Reach for the dials. 

You take one home??


----------



## dancan

They wouldn't cover the price of the unit but they've covered the 70+ visits and the view is pretty good most times LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I didnt remember a lot of the early appointments!!!
> 
> It could have been to take down the swelling so they can get to what they need.
> 
> My needle pilot said the first set would hurt. Yuppers!!!
> 
> Said the second set set would hurt much much less. Right again.
> 
> Keep us informed.



Only thing I could member was the doc said the shots sometimes last a long time, seems he told the OL different ? So maybe when I go in the 15th . they will do the Ablation on me ? He said I don't need a driver for that .
My FIL had that done on his ribs,been a year ago he broke 3 ribs,but there not healing,and they don't know why? Says it helped his pain a lot. Also told him it would last 9 to 15 months !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Only thing I could member was the doc said the shots sometimes last a long time, seems he told the OL different ? So maybe when I go in the 15th . they will do the Ablation on me ? He said I don't need a driver for that .
> My FIL had that done on his ribs,been a year ago he broke 3 ribs,but there not healing,and they don't know why? Says it helped his pain a lot. Also told him it would last 9 to 15 months !



Yeah. Sometimes it feels like a used car salesman. You keep wondering what they aren't telling you........


----------



## tbone75

Going to see if I can down to the stove and back ? LOL Stihl going good,warm in here !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Sometimes it feels like a used car salesman. You keep wondering what they aren't telling you........



Not sure why he tells me one thing and the OL another ? Don't sound right to me ? Don't like anyone that does that chit !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Not sure why he tells me one thing and the OL another ? Don't sound right to me ? Don't like anyone that does that chit !



No kidding. Some of his mistakes can't be fixed.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I get hooked up to a high tec 10's type machine .
> They can get the intensity to 41 on the ankle and it does feel good , I don't know if it helps but it doesn't hurt .
> I had them try it on the good ankle , 20ish was enough LOL
> Hey Robin , you want that Murphy diesel for the boat ?



I got a half cord of dry, stale Steals I have to burn first...

I am unsure what a Murphy Diesel is..........but if it's anything like Murphy's Law........probably not the best for me to have in a boat.....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> I got a half cord of dry, stale Steals I have to burn first...
> 
> I am unsure what a Murphy Diesel is..........but if it's anything like Murphy's Law........probably not the best for me to have in a boat.....



3 ton of low rpm 6 cylinder built to run forever engine LOL
Do a Utub search , plenty of them stihl around .

Is a mint looking 5000 watt Coleman generator with 10hrs runtime worth trading for the install and balance of 4 tires ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> 3 ton of low rpm 6 cylinder built to run forever engine LOL
> Do a Utub search , plenty of them stihl around .
> 
> Is a mint looking 5000 watt Coleman generator with 10hrs runtime worth trading for the install and balance of 4 tires ?



I would. If it has a Techumseh engine, I'd quickly sell it as they are noisy and just not favored by me. They are good temp gen sets though.


----------



## roncoinc

YYaaawwwnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,............................................................


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 3 ton of low rpm 6 cylinder built to run forever engine LOL
> Do a Utub search , plenty of them stihl around .
> 
> Is a mint looking 5000 watt Coleman generator with 10hrs runtime worth trading for the install and balance of 4 tires ?



Is he supplying his own tires?? If yes....maybe....if you have to supply a tire or vavle stem...no way.. Briggs or Tec make very unstable power.....make you dizzy running a light bulb...no way near as smooth as the Jap powered stuff like Honda... Kaw...kubota etc...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Is he supplying his own tires?? If yes....maybe....if you have to supply a tire or vavle stem...no way.. Briggs or Tec make very unstable power.....make you dizzy running a light bulb...no way near as smooth as the Jap powered stuff like Honda... Kaw...kubota etc...



Meh,,thats gotta be a 8hp enginme anyway,thats worth something.
check it with meters first,i have seen some colemans running spot on and smooth.
have seen some make an incadescent light bulb look like a flourescent ! 
prob worth $300 + to sell.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas.....ya bunch of slackers. 

Time for the 3 S's then off to the salt mines.


----------



## dancan

Well , I did the deal , this genny comes from the same people that gave me the "worn out" snowblower .


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas.....ya bunch of slackers.
> 
> Time for the 3 S's then off to the salt mines.



That makes 4 S's dont it ? S alt mine ?


----------



## dancan

10hp Tecumseh 6000 watt surge .
Just swapping over their own tires and they were surprised that someone would offer that much .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> 10hp Tecumseh 6000 watt surge .
> Just swapping over their own tires and they were surprised that someone would offer that much .



Does it run ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 10hp Tecumseh 6000 watt surge .
> Just swapping over their own tires and they were surprised that someone would offer that much .



Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well , I did the deal , this genny comes from the same people that gave me the "worn out" snowblower .



The ones that buy equipment and never use it..LOL

That`s the kind of people I like to buy my used stuff from and most often do.I bought my last generator, another Honda from a well to do family that has a summer cottage on the Northumberland Straight, the cottage is hooked up to the utilities but they had it in case of power outages, only used during the summer months when we never have power outages.They put the place up for sale and were selling the generator. Owner said he started it twice in 5 years but never plugged anything into it, had the bill of sale and owners manual in the plastic wrapper still taped to the fuel tank. He also insisted that before he let me have it that it would go back to the dealer for a tune up on his time and dime...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lunch time you slackers, what`s up?


----------



## tbone75

Not much going on in here again today.

Not much going on at the Slugs either ! LOL

Don't know whats going on with me ? Keep getting cramps in the calves of my legs when I am trying to sleep ? Just had blood work done,everything is good. Potassium is good ? I know if that gets low you can get cramps like that. Dang leg is stihl sore ! LOL
Wondering if it has anything to do with the new meds ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not much going on in here again today.
> 
> Not much going on at the Slugs either ! LOL
> 
> Don't know whats going on with me ? Keep getting cramps in the calves of my legs when I am trying to sleep ? Just had blood work done,everything is good. Potassium is good ? I know if that gets low you can get cramps like that. Dang leg is stihl sore ! LOL
> Wondering if it has anything to do with the new meds ?



Man. I get them things after canoeing, then backpacking in both the canoe and my 45lb+ backpac of gear,takes 3.5 hrs of hard work to get there. I am good til I try to sleep, then the cramps get me, I find drinking a lot more water than usual and taking a calcium+potassium supplement before starting out helps me a lot.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Man. I get them things after canoeing, then backpacking in both the canoe and my 45lb+ backpac of gear,takes 3.5 hrs of hard work to get there. I am good til I try to sleep, then the cramps get me, I find drinking a lot more water than usual and taking a calcium+potassium supplement before starting out helps me a lot.



I take potassium pill every day. Have been for a good while. Doc said it was low once,been good ever since.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I take potassium pill every day. Have been for a good while. Doc said it was low once,been good ever since.



Muscle strain, meds or just those bad discs could be the culprit. If I have to travel up and down stairs a couple hundred times a day when making cuts in materials in the basement that are to be installed on the upper floors can bring on cramps in the evening after work.


----------



## RandyMac

Rainin' hard today, a balmy 45F, mild breezes.
It will be sunny for the GTG this weekend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sounds good Randy, we have sunny skies today but the temp, is well below freezing, depends where you are here, close to the coast is -10C and further inland -15C , not real bad but you have to dress for it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## tbone75

Been busy !

Got the 038 running finally ! LOL

My 405 got here today !


----------



## tbone75

Dang thing wouldn't upload the pix ?


----------



## tbone75

Rest of them.

Now if I can find new decals for it? Would look really good then !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Been busy !
> 
> Got the 038 running finally ! LOL
> 
> My 405 got here today !



Looks good!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Been busy !
> 
> Got the 038 running finally ! LOL
> 
> My 405 got here today !



What carb did you use on the 038?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Rest of them.
> 
> Now if I can find new decals for it? Would look really good then !



Try here.
http://store.chainsawr.com/collections/chainsaw-decals-and-restoration-supplies?page=4


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Try here.
> Chainsawr Decals and Restoration Supplies



Already checked there. Nothing :msp_sad:

Sugar creek seems to be gone ?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> What carb did you use on the 038?



Bing off of mine. LOL


----------



## dancan




----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Does it run ??



:msp_smile:


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


>



What model is that? 36?


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 45 and 36 look the same, I would guess a 45.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 45 and 36 look the same, I would guess a 45.



Good call. 

I need some 36 parts. Keep forgetting to order them


----------



## dancan

It's a 55 Rancher that needs some attention .
Normally I would have said no but the movie star owner asked me if I could work on his dog .








That's Bubble's cat from the Trailer Park Boys LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Good call.
> 
> I need some 36 parts. Keep forgetting to order them



I went through a bunch of them a couple years back, they all needed pistons and rings, the cylinders cleaned up good. I kept one 45 for my own use and parted with the others.


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> It's a 55 Rancher that needs some attention .
> Normally I would have said no but the movie star owner asked me if I could work on his dog .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Bubble's cat from the Trailer Park Boys LOL



What is it with nadians and cats....?



Those movies are hilarious! Is everybody like that in Canada, eh?


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> I went through a bunch of them a couple years back, they all needed pistons and rings, the cylinders cleaned up good. I kept one 45 for my own use and parted with the others.



Yeah. Its just some random hardware, air filter, and an oil pump cover.and fuel line


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> What is it with nadians and cats....?
> 
> 
> 
> Those movies are hilarious! Is everybody like that in Canada, eh?



Actually nobody is like that in Canada, the writers for that series studied the American market for quite some time before writing up the production aimed at the American market, they did a good job of it as the Americans snapped it up ,most can`t see that the Boys are spoofing Americans...LOL


----------



## dancan

Shhhhhhhhhhh , that's supposed to be a secret ..............................Eh ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhh , that's supposed to be a secret ..............................Eh ...



I had to explain that at Burning Man more than once this past summer....LOL
After explaining most of them Mericans actually got it, especially the ones that watched Honey Boo Boo....LOL


----------



## dancan

Looks like it needs a muffler bolt and nut , he says it's not the first time he lost one , 4 chains to sharpen and I have to dress the bar .
I haven't taken it out of the case yet , how does the bolt fall out if you loose the nut ?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had to explain that at Burning Man more than once this past summer....LOL
> After explaining most of them Mericans actually got it, especially the ones that watched Honey Boo Boo....LOL



I'm some glad I don't watch TV LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Whats this i hear nadians aint funny ??

they is !!

just read this thread


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Looks like it needs a muffler bolt and nut , he says it's not the first time he lost one , 4 chains to sharpen and I have to dress the bar .
> I haven't taken it out of the case yet , how does the bolt fall out if you loose the nut ?



Dan ? Work on a saw ? :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Whats this i hear nadians aint funny ??
> 
> they is !!
> 
> just read this thread



They is MEEN too !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> They is MEEN too !



Went to you tube and watched some of them trailer park boys,,not funny at all.
still looked like nadians to ME tho !!


----------



## dancan

I was surfin' the Utube , watched some episodes of Cops , that was funny .....Mericans like that or was it filmed in BC with Nadian actors ???


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I was surfin' the Utube , watched some episodes of Cops , that was funny .....Mericans like that or was it filmed in BC with Nadian actors ???



They IS like that,,the cops Axe holes and the stupid people are stupid..
pretty sad aint it ??


----------



## dancan

And yes Joun , I will work on the saw , he didn't say it wasn't running and I didn't ask so I'm not going to start it LOL
Just gonna fix what he asked .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Went to you tube and watched some of them trailer park boys,,not funny at all.
> still looked like nadians to ME tho !!



Never seen it ? Can't watch UTube

The OL likes that show cops, I don't watch it.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And yes Joun , I will work on the saw , he didn't say it wasn't running and I didn't ask so I'm not going to start it LOL
> Just gonna fix what he asked .



You should be able to put a bolt and nut on. 
















Maybe ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Speakin' of bad TV shows and Huusuqvarnas ................
Hey Jerry !!


----------



## tbone75

Ron what has been keeping you so busy ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron what has been keeping you so busy ?



I dunno man,,seems the faster i go the behinder i get !!

still workin inside house stuff,,aint easy,so much stuff to move.

spent today moving the networking stuff for puters,took 6 hrs to do that !!

took two hrs to move a 16in light fixture two feet over.

packed and shipped a security cam back to amazon,,had to drive 5mi and back to ups store.

then stopped at two hardware stores,,then grocery store,,..

new shelve up to hold all phone stuff and re-run wires and condense them.

I just stopped working,,12 hrs of "doing" whatever retarted guys do all days..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dunno man,,seems the faster i go the behinder i get !!
> 
> still workin inside house stuff,,aint easy,so much stuff to move.
> 
> spent today moving the networking stuff for puters,took 6 hrs to do that !!
> 
> took two hrs to move a 16in light fixture two feet over.
> 
> packed and shipped a security cam back to amazon,,had to drive 5mi and back to ups store.
> 
> then stopped at two hardware stores,,then grocery store,,..
> 
> new shelve up to hold all phone stuff and re-run wires and condense them.
> 
> I just stopped working,,12 hrs of "doing" whatever retarted guys do all days..



To dang busy have one of them "J" things ! LOL


----------



## dancan

So , how does the bolt fall out when the other nut is tight and the muffler is still in place ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> So , how does the bolt fall out when the other nut is tight and the muffler is still in place ?



Stud screws into the jug? Never been into one that far yet? Broke in half maybe ?


----------



## tbone75

Checked the P&Cs on the junk pile saws.The 044/046 & 064 all have good ones ? LOL The 064 tank and half the crankcase are junk. LOL Lots of other goodies on it ! Didn't look that far on the other 2 yet.


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Looks like it needs a muffler bolt and nut , he says it's not the first time he lost one , 4 chains for Jerry to sharpen and a bar that Jerry will dress .
> I haven't taken it out of the case yet, dropped it off to Jerry how does the bolt fall out if you loose the nut ?



Cmon Dan, tell us the truth. I fixed it for you.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> To dang busy have one of them "J" things ! LOL



Add the kids needs in the mix too.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Add the kids needs in the mix too.



Add the kids in,yer done !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Speakin' of bad TV shows and Huusuqvarnas ................
> Hey Jerry !!



Far from here?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> So , how does the bolt fall out when the other nut is tight and the muffler is still in place ?



Its a Hooskie...LOL


----------



## sefh3

Them Hooskies always leave you wondering how could this happen??????


----------



## jimdad07

Hello gents. Been going flatout here, into some fun stuff tonight. Working on my first sled tonight, an old Ski Whiz. Trying to swap piston and jug, have the old motor out and almost have the jug out.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hello gents. Been going flatout here, into some fun stuff tonight. Working on my first sled tonight, an old Ski Whiz. Trying to swap piston and jug, have the old motor out and almost have the jug out.



You helping Emma ?????

I assume she has taken charge....


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> You helping Emma ?????
> 
> I assume she has taken charge....



I'm curled up in the corner in the fetal position hiding from her. One tough little girl.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## dancan

Tantallon .


Se Lac Kerzz with a capitol H !
I don't even see a spambot on the horizon .


----------



## Cantdog

Look behind ya bucko.......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> So , how does the bolt fall out when the other nut is tight and the muffler is still in place ?



The guy din't tell you the whole story........the first nut fell off...lost...unoticed...then the other one got loose enough that the muffler fell off...he lost the first bolt right then....55s don't have studs just square headed bolts that slide into a slot cut in the ex flange...kind of a pizz poor idea...like a flippy cap...it works...but there is a better, simpler way. 
Once loose, the bolt will quickly chowder the backside of the flange from vibration making it harder to keep it tight from then on......also the wiggling muffler will wear away the face of the EX flange so it becomes hard to keep the gasket tight.......after it's fixed and is run for a while the gasket gets beat...the nut get loose....falls off....unoticed....the other one gets loose enough that the muffler falls off....the first bolt is lost right then.....that brings us to the present....I think you see the pattern here.....poor design...poor operator...


----------



## dancan

Red Loctite if the boss/shoulder slot is intact ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Red Loctite if the boss/shoulder slot is intact ?



The best thing to use is the stock all metal lock nuts....Lock nuts with plastic keepers or loctite won't take the heat.....you might find them at fastenal...or you lovable local Hooski dealer...


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellers,got a little more sleep for a change. Not great,but more of it ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Good to hear John......looks like a little snow here today...Fri they say perhaps a foot unless it stays off shore enough to miss us and continue on to visit Dan and Jerry....


----------



## roncoinc

YYYYaaaawwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.......................


Stihl got saw parts hanging over the woodstove...
been there a month or so now ??
probly dry,,should take them down and do something with them 


got like a 1/4 in or less snow last nite,glad that storms over !!
next one fri,, could be an " event " as they call it


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> YYYYaaaawwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.......................
> 
> 
> Stihl got saw parts hanging over the woodstove...
> been there a month or so now ??
> probly dry,,should take them down and do something with them
> 
> 
> got like a 1/4 in or less snow last nite,glad that storms over !!
> next one fri,, could be an " event " as they call it



Just leave them there Ron.....be like hanging dead crows in your garden......keep other Steals away


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good to hear John......looks like a little snow here today...Fri they say perhaps a foot unless it stays off shore enough to miss us and continue on to visit Dan and Jerry....



Don't want none of that chit ! They say were getting the works the next few days,rain,sleet,snow.My body says it will be a doosie ! Both knees are swelled up today.


----------



## tbone75

Fell asleep last night before fixing the stove for the night. Stihl had nuff coals to get it going again ! Good 10hrs. but its not warm in here ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Just leave them there Ron.....be like hanging dead crows in your garden......keep other Steals away



:haha:


----------



## tbone75

Gonna to tear into a Husky today ! Dang whacker. LOL Needs a new ring is about all ? Closer to a brush saw,just not that big.


----------



## roncoinc

:msp_scared: out of wood inside !!!!

gotta go OUTSIDE to get it !!

door is 6 feet from stove,,wood is four feet from door,,how far i gotta go to get wood for stove ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> :msp_scared: out of wood inside !!!!
> 
> gotta go OUTSIDE to get it !!
> 
> door is 6 feet from stove,,wood is four feet from door,,how far i gotta go to get wood for stove ??



Not very ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I am surprised how much of this 405 is plastic ! Handle and recoil are ! All I need to run it is a air filter,should be able to find one?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I am surprised how much of this 405 is plastic ! Handle and recoil are ! All I need to run it is a air filter,should be able to find one?



whats a 405 ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> whats a 405 ??



The yeller saw I posted yesterday.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ya bunch of slackers. 

Finally posted "out there" trying to trade off some stock to complete an 026 or two. My buddy Jared wants one after cutting with one last weekend. Told him I might be able to put him one together for fairly cheap.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The yeller saw I posted yesterday.



Mac ??

I dont sign in all the time to read so if a pic isnt embedded in the post i dont see it.


----------



## tbone75

Something for Rob to see !


Stihl 028AV 031AV 032AV Chainsaw Crank Seal Installer Tool New Made in USA | eBay


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mac ??
> 
> I dont sign in all the time to read so if a pic isnt embedded in the post i dont see it.



This one I just got.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This one I just got.



yup,whatever it is ?
pioneer ? partner ? mac ??

why dont you embed your pix ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> yup,whatever it is ?
> pioneer ? partner ? mac ??
> 
> why dont you embed your pix ??



Got to figure out how to do it.Scott sent me something to try,just haven't looked at it much yet.


----------



## tbone75

Its a Poulan 405/ Pioneer.


----------



## tbone75

The other side help ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Being on dial up,it takes forever for a page to load with pix ! A lot of the time the pix don't load.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The other side help ? LOL






manage attachments
browse to pic
clik "upload"
"current attachments " , 
rite clik on pic
"open in new window"
pic opens up
left clik in ad bar to turn blue
right clik "copy"
red " X " out that window
" close this window " in attachment window

go to posting window,top right second row down,6th in from left with mouse over will say " insert image " clik it
window pops up,clik "from url"
uncheck check mark box
left click in open box under "url" , then rite clik and "paste"
clik "ok"
clik " submit reply"

Dan already told you all this


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. Nothing too exciting but did get a little time with some saws yesterday around the 200 miles of driving across eastern NC. 

I've got my 365 cases cleaned up and ready to start reassembling. This will be my first saw from the case up, but I've done other split case two strokes before. 






While working on the cases I realized I may not need to start any more saws until I get some things cleaned up in the shop.....











I'm sure no one else has ever ended up with a mess in your work area have you?!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning crew. Nothing too exciting but did get a little time with some saws yesterday around the 200 miles of driving across eastern NC.
> 
> I've got my 365 cases cleaned up and ready to start reassembling. This will be my first saw from the case up, but I've done other split case two strokes before.
> While working on the cases I realized I may not need to start any more saws until I get some things cleaned up in the shop.....
> I'm sure no one else has ever ended up with a mess in your work area have you?!



Your the only one i see complain about a shop that neat and clean.
compared to mine anyway


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Being on dial up,it takes forever for a page to load with pix ! A lot of the time the pix don't load.



Not like your in a big rush anyway


----------



## AU_K2500

You drink any more Busch and you may make a mess of your own in the floor....

As Ron white would say "things that make ya go, buuuhhh"


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> You drink any more Busch and you may make a mess of your own in the floor....
> 
> As Ron white would say "things that make ya go, buuuhhh"



I like a good dark beer as much as anyone, but when you're in the shop you need something light and refreshing. Busch is as cheap as bottled water and works like it too!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Your the only one i see complain about a shop that neat and clean.
> compared to mine anyway



The biggest problem is the motorcycle on the left of the pictures...

The wife likes to ride and if we can't get it out I'm in trouble. I wouldn't worry about it but yesterday I was in a T-shirt spraying weeds in the flower beds. I was loving the warm weather in Feb. but spraying weeds all winter long has got to go!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Something for Rob to see !
> 
> 
> Stihl 028AV 031AV 032AV Chainsaw Crank Seal Installer Tool New Made in USA | eBay



Well the shipping price is about right.......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well the shipping price is about right.......



Just wanted you to see how its made. That guy is only about 20 miles from me.

First one I have seen,other than the ones you made.


----------



## tbone75

Just tried out the new case splitter ! Slicker than snot on a door knob ! LOL

Least on a 064. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> manage attachments
> browse to pic
> clik "upload"
> "current attachments " ,
> rite clik on pic
> "open in new window"
> pic opens up
> left clik in ad bar to turn blue
> right clik "copy"
> red " X " out that window
> " close this window " in attachment window
> 
> go to posting window,top right second row down,6th in from left with mouse over will say " insert image " clik it
> window pops up,clik "from url"
> uncheck check mark box
> left click in open box under "url" , then rite clik and "paste"
> clik "ok"
> clik " submit reply"
> 
> Dan already told you all this



Have to write all that down,only way I could member all that ! LOL
Maybe after I do it several times,I will be able to do it ?






Pea brain , ya know ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Just tried out the new case splitter ! Slicker than snot on a door knob ! LOL
> 
> Least on a 064. LOL



Not sure what splitter you got John but I broke down and bought the Husky one to do my two 372's and probably my 288 from the way it looks. I wondered if it was worth the money but the first case I split, I knew it was worth it compared to the pull on the bar studs method. I don't regret it one bit...


----------



## tbone75

Checked out myX-FILs little red XL,compression 115. Its done fer !
Tried putting rings in these before,didn't work so good. Must not be a coated jug ?
To bad too,very nice shape! The old all metal 2 trigger one.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Not sure what splitter you got John but I broke down and bought the Husky one to do my two 372's and probably my 288 from the way it looks. I wondered if it was worth the money but the first case I split, I knew it was worth it compared to the pull on the bar studs method. I don't regret it one bit...



I got this off flea bay,looks like a big C-Clamp.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

If it is like this one, that's the one I have. Well worth the money considering I have to split two saws for sure but also split two parts concrete saws too. When going to split 4 cases minimum, it was worth getting the proper tool.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> If it is like this one, that's the one I have. Well worth the money considering I have to split two saws for sure but also split two parts concrete saws too. When going to split 4 cases minimum, it was worth getting the proper tool.



Yep ! That be it !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Just wanted you to see how its made. That guy is only about 20 miles from me.
> 
> First one I have seen,other than the ones you made.



Looks like it just does one side. I wonder why the heavier end and the grooves? 

Maybe easy to put on and looks more expensive. 

Hey John. Did I make a pusher at each end???

TWO WAYS TO DO IT:

A pusher with both crank bearings on one tool.

Grab the saw model and on your way. 

BUT.... aLOT of duplication. 

Or a bearing size on each tool. A rack with ID up and down and OD left to right. 

BUT....lots of empty sizes and having to measure. I'd do it that way.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Have to write all that down,only way I could member all that ! LOL
> Maybe after I do it several times,I will be able to do it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pea brain , ya know ! LOL



Sounds like a sobriety test!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Any thoughts on cleaning the inside of a fuel tank on a Super XL? I've got one with a fuel like that changed shape and now looks like goo on the side. Should I just rinse it out with fuel a few times, new line and filter, and hope for the best?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Looks like it just does one side. I wonder why the heavier end and the grooves?
> 
> Maybe easy to put on and looks more expensive.
> 
> Hey John. Did I make a pusher at each end???
> 
> TWO WAYS TO DO IT:
> 
> A pusher with both crank bearings on one tool.
> 
> Grab the saw model and on your way.
> 
> BUT.... aLOT of duplication.
> 
> Or a bearing size on each tool. A rack with ID up and down and OD left to right.
> 
> BUT....lots of empty sizes and having to measure. I'd do it that way.



You made one for each side. Different sizes on a lot of them.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Any thoughts on cleaning the inside of a fuel tank on a Super XL? I've got one with a fuel like that changed shape and now looks like goo on the side. Should I just rinse it out with fuel a few times, new line and filter, and hope for the best?



I would put something in there that will eat that chit off there,just let it soak a few days. I wouldn't leave it in there.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I would put something in there that will eat that chit off there,just let it soak a few days. I wouldn't leave it in there.



Any idea what will "eat the chit" with out killing the stock two piece tank gasket?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Any idea what will "eat the chit" with out killing the stock two piece tank gasket?



No fraid I don't,never cleaned one out yet. Someone around here should have an idea?


----------



## tbone75

Guess I can say I cut a little wood today. Cut up a couple pieces of fire wood ! LOL Just tuning saws. LOL
The PIA 038 starts easy and runs very good !
Stihl haven't got to that whacker yet,messing with to many other things. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Guess I can say I cut a little wood today. Cut up a couple pieces of fire wood ! LOL Just tuning saws. LOL
> The PIA 038 starts easy and runs very good !
> Stihl haven't got to that whacker yet,messing with to many other things. LOL



YOU get to go outside to play!!!!!

I'm inside peeling turnips and parsnips.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Guess I can say I cut a little wood today. Cut up a couple pieces of fire wood ! LOL Just tuning saws. LOL
> The PIA 038 starts easy and runs very good !
> Stihl haven't got to that whacker yet,messing with to many other things. LOL





Stihl 041S said:


> YOU get to go outside to play!!!!!
> 
> I'm inside peeling turnips and parsnips.




Both of you, stop complaining....some of us are at our J's trying to do W and all this noise is distracting.


----------



## tbone75

Used the case splitter again ! Works great on a MS460 too ! LOL Under all that crud its a nice saw ! Needs bearings and a few other parts. P&C are in good shape !
Stihl got the 044 to tear into yet,but I am wore out !

That dam whacker can wait, I was having fun ! LOL Love tearing them down and putting them together,just not the cleaning part. LOL But PIZZ OFF sure helps ! Thanks Ron ! Ya Ol Phart !


----------



## tbone75

I see Scoot down there. Now he can see I do have a Yeller saw ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Any idea what will "eat the chit" with out killing the stock two piece tank gasket?



I KNOW !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> i know !!!


dare !!!
Dare!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Good to hear John......looks like a little snow here today...Fri they say perhaps a foot unless it stays off shore enough to miss us and continue on to visit Dan and Jerry....



Yup , I hear that it's coming up here 



Cantdog said:


> The best thing to use is the stock all metal lock nuts....Lock nuts with plastic keepers or loctite won't take the heat.....you might find them at fastenal...or you lovable local Hooski dealer...



Called my Stihl , they'll get me the Huusuqvee bolt so I don't even have to open the Yellow Pages LOL
I'll make the owner get the locks .

John , Ctrl P will print the page you're on , no writing required


----------



## dancan

Do I hear a P.......?


----------



## tbone75

well ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Please...............


It's been a long afternoon and I don't recommend calling the boss after 3 beers. Actually you get a lot off your chest in short order and yes I do still have a job. Teach him to go bird hunting in the middle of the week while some of us work!

John what kind of Whacker are you working on? Jumping jack tamp? WM80 motor? I have too much experience with those... run!


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Please...............
> 
> 
> It's been a long afternoon and I don't recommend calling the boss after 3 beers. .....
> 
> John what kind of Whacker are you working on? Jumping jack tamp? WM80 motor? I have too much experience with those... run!



John behind one of then , now that would be funny .....


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Please...............
> ......



Wrong P .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> John behind one of then , now that would be funny .....



I hate a jumping jack....second is a crank start Rammax (Vibratory Trench Compactor)... both are a long day to be the operator on.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> well ?



Pretty deep subject !!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Please...............
> 
> 
> It's been a long afternoon and I don't recommend calling the boss after 3 beers. Actually you get a lot off your chest in short order and yes I do still have a job. Teach him to go bird hunting in the middle of the week while some of us work!
> 
> John what kind of Whacker are you working on? Jumping jack tamp? WM80 motor? I have too much experience with those... run!



I stihl know how to clean the tank


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I KNOW !!!



So do I but I am not telling anyone...LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John behind one of then , now that would be funny .....



I have ran them things ! LOL Vibrating and the jumping SOB kind ! LOL Didn't care for that kangaroo POS ! LOL



Working on a Weed Whacker. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> So do I but I am not telling anyone...LOL



all i saw posted was did anybody KNOW !!

not HOW to do it..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> all i saw posted was did anybody KNOW !!
> 
> not HOW to do it..



Yep...that all he asked....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of smart arses in here tonight ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ok.. now that we have established that there are some of you who know how to clean out the interior of a tank, would you please share that knowledge with my uneducated self? Puuuuuhhhlllleeeeeeaaaaaaasssssssssseeeeeeeeeeee?!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep...that all he asked....LOL



Wow Jerry,,you off YOUR med's too ??

thot it was just me


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Wow Jerry,,you off YOUR med's too ??
> 
> thot it was just me



Not off my meds,..but ran out. Think Dan has been around here since he ran out of cotton candy....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wow Jerry,,you off YOUR med's too ??
> 
> thot it was just me



You two is ALWAYS like that ! :msp_sneaky:


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Auntie Dan is ALWAYS MEEN !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Tough crowd today...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> You two is ALWAYS like that ! :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Auntie Dan is ALWAYS MEEN !



Hey.. my papaw always told me you had to be something...


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey.. my papaw always told me you had to be something...



And be good at it !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> And be good at it !



You met him too didn't you!


----------



## dancan

Juss so I can be nice an since we's got's snows a coming for the weekend ..............I'll get muh whiskey tomarrah fur da weekend ........So I can be nice


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Juss so I can be nice an since we's got's snows a coming for the weekend ..............I'll get muh whiskey tomarrah fur da weekend ........So I can be nice



Mmmmmm.........whiskey! Snow.. what is snow?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You met him too didn't you!



Knew someone just like that. LOL Sure miss him too !!!!!


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Mmmmmm.........whiskey! Snow.. what is snow?



[video=youtube;8WAsV0HZ0D4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WAsV0HZ0D4&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## dancan

Yup , beer mix for the whiskey and Huusuqeez in the fire LOL


----------



## dancan

And what's all this talk of extra Kotton Kandy ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where you see Extra Kotton Candy??


----------



## dancan

I guess there was no extra 
Maybe I should make a call and get some ..........You know , just in case John comes for a visit , you know .............


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Juss so I can be nice an since we's got's snows a coming for the weekend ..............I'll get muh whiskey tomarrah fur da weekend ........So I can be nice



Yup. Went to that store yesterday. 

I'm MUCH better now!!!!!

Hey Dan!!
Hey Ron. 
Hey Robin


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Rob glad to hear you're doing better...


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin , the muffler is also bent , deformed and cracked at the gasket area , I don't think it will seal .
The saw doesn't look like it's cut more than 5 cord of wood .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , beer mix for the whiskey and Huusuqeez in the fire LOL



Making yeller snow?


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
The combo worked well for me  , in moderation of course .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin , the muffler is also bent , deformed and cracked at the gasket area , I don't think it will seal .
> The saw doesn't look like it's cut more than 5 cord of wood .



You're probably right.....hard enough to keep a good one sealed and tight.......now if you hadn't put your Hooskies in the fire and the cement you'ld probably have one to sell the guy...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You're probably right.....hard enough to keep a good one sealed and tight.......now if you hadn't put your Hooskies in the fire and the cement you'ld probably have one to sell the guy...LOL!!!



Hooskies can`t keep screws in place and their mufflers SUCK!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I guess there was no extra
> Maybe I should make a call and get some ..........You know , just in case John comes for a visit , you know .............



Make sure its the heavy duty chit !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hooskies can`t keep screws in place and their mufflers SUCK!!



Those cheezy ones certainly do.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hooskies can`t keep screws in place and their mufflers SUCK!!



Some of them do !


----------



## dancan

I'll have to keep muh eye on the spirey date , don't want no one gettin' sick you know .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Some of them do !



They all do, never seen so many missing in action screws and the only mufflers that stay in place/tight are the ones that the bolts come through from the back and have deformed locknuts on the front.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll have to keep muh eye on the spirey date , don't want no one gettin' sick you know .



Like it has even a itty bitty chance of that !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> The combo worked well for me  , in moderation of course .



Moderation is for monks. Take big bites out of life. 


Do something to be ashamed of. In moderation of course.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Rob glad to hear you're doing better...



Thanks Robin. 

Going to PT for strength instead of getting to walk is great!!!!

Just no strength in left leg. No reflexes either. But doctor said healing!!

Still 2 years to full exercise and strength. 

But healing. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks Robin.
> 
> Going to PT for strength instead of getting to walk is great!!!!
> 
> Just no strength in left leg. No reflexes either. But doctor said healing!!
> 
> Still 2 years to full exercise and strength.
> 
> But healing. ;-))



2 years ? Something wrong with that ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 2 years ? Something wrong with that ?



That is all healed. Full exercise. 

Or I misunderstood. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That is all healed. Full exercise.
> 
> Or I misunderstood. Lol



Sounds like way to long for that ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like way to long for that ?



That's till they no longer say: be careful.


----------



## tbone75

Got some scary news ! My grandson has to have hernia surgery ! Going to need to see a specialist because hes so little. his Mom had the same thing when she was 9 months old. Scared the living hell out of me ! My Daughter is about to loose it ! Trying to call her down !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Got some scary news ! My grandson has to have hernia surgery ! Going to need to see a specialist because hes so little. his Mom had the same thing when she was 9 months old. Scared the living hell out of me ! My Daughter is about to loose it ! Trying to call her down !



Prayer sent Ol Buddy


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got some scary news ! My grandson has to have hernia surgery ! Going to need to see a specialist because hes so little. his Mom had the same thing when she was 9 months old. Scared the living hell out of me ! My Daughter is about to loose it ! Trying to call her down !



That is scary stuff,my younger brother needed this within the first 3 months after he was born, had it done and has had no problems since. Wish your grandson all the best.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

I found out my friends had that procedure years later. 

Never knew.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Night Jerry!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John.....might be some cheep parts......

Jonsereds Jonsered 49SP Chainsaw | eBay


----------



## dancan

Musta got that link last night so you could post it early this am ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey John.....might be some cheep parts......
> 
> Jonsereds Jonsered 49SP Chainsaw | eBay



I am on it !
Thanks Robin !


----------



## dancan

Hey John !
Off to work I go , I'll let you "R" guys take over now .


----------



## tbone75

Not much sleep again, maybe 4 hrs. even with a sleeping pill .Everything from my neck down hurts. LOL Even my toes hurt ! LOL Dam rain moving in !

Plus worried about my Grandson and Daughter ! She gets overly stressed about little things,the baby makes it ten fold ! I am sure there will be no problems,but trying to calm her down is next to impossible !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John !
> Off to work I go , I'll let you "R" guys take over now .



The retard crew is at the wheel ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You guys up N.E. of me better pack in some extra wood and other things ! One nasty storm headed your way ! Good Luck !


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are going to get hit with a good one, time to get the shovels tuned up...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are going to get hit with a good one, time to get the shovels tuned up...LOL



Yep...just checked the oil and greased the pins in mine last night......bringing it over here, from the shop this afternoon.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep...just checked the oil and greased the pins in mine last night......bringing it over here, from the shop this afternoon.........



Fill the fuel/gas tank also,it will be used more than once...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fill the fuel/gas tank also,it will be used more than once...LOL



Yep gotta forward out the last bucket of cookstove wood and then she'll be filled with diesel and a 5 gal can on the trailer as well.....do have to top off the gen gas ... used 1/4 tank after that blow the other day..


----------



## tbone75

You guys take care up there ! Sure sounds like a bad one !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Musta got that link last night so you could post it early this am ?



Spambot sniper program.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys take care up there ! Sure sounds like a bad one !



The winds we get with a storm does more damage than the snow. The snow just slows things down a tad. Got 20 gals of gas for the genny and 500 gals of diesel + 10 cord of dry hardwood, should be able to outlast the storm.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The winds we get with a storm does more damage than the snow. The snow just slows things down a tad. Got 20 gals of gas for the genny and 500 gals of diesel + 10 cord of dry hardwood, should be able to outlast the storm.



How do you pack enough food in to keep you ? You eat enough for 3 people ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Blizzard watch for Boston ! Not good ! Bobby better watch out ! " Cheeves"


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How do you pack enough food in to keep you ? You eat enough for 3 people ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Gots one whole room full of food, just keep pileing it up in there, got 3 fridges full to the doors, should be good for a week....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gots one whole room full of food, just keep pileing it up in there, got 3 fridges full to the doors, should be good for a week....LOL



That may hold you for a week ?

What about everyone else ?

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That may hold you for a week ?
> 
> What about everyone else ?
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Might have to, ration for a spell...LOL...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> The retard crew is at the wheel ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I was talking about the 3 R's and the rest but since you brought it up .........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was talking about the 3 R's and the rest but since you brought it up .........



They seem to be slacking ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew... let me try this again. I'm working on bringing back a Super XL Auto. The fuel line has turned to goop and attached its self to the inside of the tank. This is a saw with a "normal" molded line and filter setup. Does anyone feel like sharing processes that work for you on getting the tar/goop out of the tank in preparation of reassembly? If it was a steel tank I wouldn't worry about chemicals but I am nervous about eating up the gasket or hurting the old magnesium. Tips, suggestions, and advice are appreciated.


I think I asked it in a more proper manner this time...:msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

I've not done that type work on a saw before so I'm not much help


----------



## Scooterbum

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning crew... let me try this again. I'm working on bringing back a Super XL Auto. The fuel line has turned to goop and attached its self to the inside of the tank. This is a saw with a "normal" molded line and filter setup. Does anyone feel like sharing processes that work for you on getting the tar/goop out of the tank in preparation of reassembly? If it was a steel tank I wouldn't worry about chemicals but I am nervous about eating up the gasket or hurting the old magnesium. Tips, suggestions, and advice are appreciated.
> 
> 
> I think I asked it in a more proper manner this time...:msp_confused:


 
You didn't smile when you asked........................

Last time I had one like that I went through a couple cans of carb cleaner then a rinse with gas.

Did take a piece of sheet metal and tin snips to get creative making a scraper that would work.

It was an old Lombard. Good Luck !!


----------



## Scooterbum

Prayers sent for the little one Gabbie.
Keep us updated buddy.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning crew... let me try this again. I'm working on bringing back a Super XL Auto. The fuel line has turned to goop and attached its self to the inside of the tank. This is a saw with a "normal" molded line and filter setup. Does anyone feel like sharing processes that work for you on getting the tar/goop out of the tank in preparation of reassembly? If it was a steel tank I wouldn't worry about chemicals but I am nervous about eating up the gasket or hurting the old magnesium. Tips, suggestions, and advice are appreciated.
> 
> 
> I think I asked it in a more proper manner this time...:msp_confused:



put 1/4 tank of mix in,,dump in a small handfull of nuts,,not the kind squerels eat.
seal holes,,shake a lot !!
the hex nut edges will scrape the sides some to break crap loose.
rinse,,repeat.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ya bunch of slackers! 

Still trying to round up 026 parts. Air filters, muffler, clutch bell, starter handle, clutch cover.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Scooterbum said:


> You didn't smile when you asked........................
> 
> Last time I had one like that I went through a couple cans of carb cleaner then a rinse with gas.
> 
> Did take a piece of sheet metal and tin snips to get creative making a scraper that would work.
> 
> It was an old Lombard. Good Luck !!



I am pretty sure I can handle that. Same as an old steel tank.. just didn't know if that process would hurt the old magnesium. 



roncoinc said:


> put 1/4 tank of mix in,,dump in a small handfull of nuts,,not the kind squerels eat.
> seal holes,,shake a lot !!
> the hex nut edges will scrape the sides some to break crap loose.
> rinse,,repeat.



I guess I can't use any of the nuts that are coworkers either can I? 


Now I have something to do this weekend while waiting for gaskets!


----------



## tbone75

Morning again slackers, took a 2 hr nap ! LOL

Now I will try to do something ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Morning again slackers, took a 2 hr nap ! LOL
> 
> Now I will try to do something ?



I'm ready for a nap. We are generally in bed around 930 and last night at 1145 the dogs went nuts. Wife looks outside and someone is walking around between our vehicles in a hooded sweat shirt. Turns out it was the neighbors kid who still hasn't learned his dog will run if let out.. every time. Sure got the blood pumping for a bit and disrupted a good nights sleep.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I was talking about the 3 R's and the rest but since you brought it up .........



Mumble .....scratch......yawn....morning dear........it's the middle of the night. 


Night


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Mumble .....scratch......yawn....morning dear........it's the middle of the night.
> 
> 
> Night



Nite Rob ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nite Rob ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Quit yelling!!!!

Morning john. 

Scratch........

Guy in Auctions has a MS200. Nice saws but hard to find.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> put 1/4 tank of mix in,,dump in a small handfull of nuts,,not the kind squerels eat.
> seal holes,,shake a lot !!
> the hex nut edges will scrape the sides some to break crap loose.
> rinse,,repeat.



I thought Ron would have recommended using ,PIZZ OFF, his most often used cleaning method....LOL

I use the stuff from the blue can.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Jerry. 

How's the houses??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Quit yelling!!!!
> 
> Morning john.
> 
> Scratch........
> 
> Guy in Auctions has a MS200. Nice saws but hard to find.



I see your after it too ! LOL I got enough top handle saws for now ! LOL And too dang many to put together !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Jerry.
> 
> How's the houses??



One is being drywalled now the next one is being framed up. I will be starting interior work on the one likely next week.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I see your after it too ! LOL I got enough top handle saws for now ! LOL And too dang many to put together !



Naaaaa. This is the rear handle model. 

Not the 200T. 

Just hard to find.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> One is being drywalled now the next one is being framed up. I will be starting interior work on the one likely next week.



Makes it so nice to get inside!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Rob !


Had SPAM for lunch !



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Naaaaa. This is the rear handle model.
> 
> Not the 200T.
> 
> Just hard to find.



OK , stihl don't need one ! LOL Way to high priced for such a little saw !


----------



## Stihl 041S

​


tbone75 said:


> Hey Rob !
> 
> 
> Had SPAM for lunch !
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Chicken thighs, parsnips, turnips, and baked onions!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> OK , stihl don't need one ! LOL Way to high priced for such a little saw !



I know. They seem real high all the time. 

Hard to find at all. Only seen one new in my life. 

And I stop at a LOT of Stihl shops. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> ​
> Chicken thighs, parsnips, turnips, and baked onions!!



The turnips is the only good thing ya got there ! I will stick with SPAM ! Chicken guts and tits only !

Livers ! The only real good thing out of a chicken ! LOL And EGGS !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

AAARRGGG !!

have to go gas up plow truck.
put a tarp ofer the front of it,,makes it easy to clean snow off 

start gen set.

fill up inside wood box.

cover stuff in yard.

maybe pick up a special trat for supper tonite 

sposed to be one heck of a snow " event " !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> AAARRGGG !!
> 
> have to go gas up plow truck.
> put a tarp ofer the front of it,,makes it easy to clean snow off
> 
> start gen set.
> 
> fill up inside wood box.
> 
> cover stuff in yard.
> 
> maybe pick up a special trat for supper tonite
> 
> sposed to be one heck of a snow " event " !!



2' of snow with a blizzard to go with it ! Good luck !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 2' of snow with a blizzard to go with it ! Good luck !



Plow truck all gassed up.

gen set started third pull,has full tank and 10 gal standby.

woodbox 1/2 full,will have enuf inside for almost a week.

picked up a small tenderloin steak for a treat tonight 

got projects to work on and boks to read i fell behind on.

CMO'n SNOW !!!!!!!

got plenty supplies,be nice to have to do nothing but unlax all day and take it easy


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Plow truck all gassed up.
> 
> gen set started third pull,has full tank and 10 gal standby.
> 
> woodbox 1/2 full,will have enuf inside for almost a week.
> 
> picked up a small tenderloin steak for a treat tonight
> 
> got projects to work on and boks to read i fell behind on.
> 
> CMO'n SNOW !!!!!!!
> 
> got plenty supplies,be nice to have to do nothing but unlax all day and take it easy



Now that your good and ready,maybe it won't do nothing ? LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> AAARRGGG !!
> 
> have to go gas up plow truck.
> put a tarp ofer the front of it,,makes it easy to clean snow off
> 
> start gen set.
> 
> fill up inside wood box.
> 
> cover stuff in yard.
> 
> maybe pick up a special trat for supper tonite
> 
> sposed to be one heck of a snow " event " !!




Looks like we're going to get the same , I do know we have some Nova Scotia Power crews already on their way down to Maine in advance of the snow event .
I think I'll make some turkey soup for the weekend and make sure my little chinee genny runs at a great big 1200 watt LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

We got a new toy at the office today... 

















475 hp, Allison Auto, air ride cab, locking axles, 2 stage jake. Only thing I don't like is it shuts off at 77 mph. We eeked 78 down hill but that's it. Good riding truck that will scoot pretty good empty. We can haul 24 tons at a time legal....


----------



## tbone75

Used the case splitter again today ! The 044 is all apart,didn't think i would have to that one.But the corner of the case is broke off where the spike bolts on. Under all the crud it was wired on top and bottom! LOL
This one has the angled fins on top the jug, I forget what that means ? Jerry told us once , some time ago ? Real nice P&C good crank,bearings !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Used the case splitter again today ! The 044 is all apart,didn't think i would have to that one.But the corner of the case is broke off where the spike bolts on. Under all the crud it was wired on top and bottom! LOL
> This one has the angled fins on top the jug, I forget what that means ? Jerry told us once , some time ago ? Real nice P&C good crank,bearings !!



Oh my,,more boxes of saws apart to sit and later wonder what they need !!

John,,put one TOGETHER once in awhile !! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

An ad from a Huusuqvee owner .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Used the case splitter again today ! The 044 is all apart,didn't think i would have to that one.But the corner of the case is broke off where the spike bolts on. Under all the crud it was wired on top and bottom! LOL
> This one has the angled fins on top the jug, I forget what that means ? Jerry told us once , some time ago ? Real nice P&C good crank,bearings !!



Came from a 10mm crank pin saw, don`t let anyone have it but you and me, I will port it for you for free.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> An ad from a Huusuqvee owner .



Yeah, I have seen one on there the other night, wanted a million for something stupid, now I can`t remember what, wasn`t worth a dime though...LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> Came from a 10mm crank pin saw, don`t let anyone have it but you and me, I will port it for you for free.



Sigh...........I let one of those go a few years back.:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Sigh...........I let one of those go a few years back.:bang::bang::bang:



All you need is the jug.


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> All you need is the jug.



:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Came from a 10mm crank pin saw, don`t let anyone have it but you and me, I will port it for you for free.



I wanted a 044, think I found it ! :hmm3grin2orange:

You got a deal on the port job !!


----------



## Scooterbum

I have one here but it's ear marked for an 034S I'm just finishing.
Just wanting to run the 034 a bit before I tear it down.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,more boxes of saws apart to sit and later wonder what they need !!
> 
> John,,put one TOGETHER once in awhile !! LOL !!



Getting there ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I wanted a 044, think I found it ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> You got a deal on the port job !!



Never ran a ported one, but even stock you'll like it.:msp_smile::msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Never ran a ported one, but even stock you'll like it.:msp_smile::msp_smile:



:msp_smile::msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron ! I just did that 038 ! Wasn't mine.but it counts !

And the 026 that is mine !

Plus a few others I fixed for OP !

I am collecting a few to many projects all at once ! LOL But I won't get bored !

Got to tear them down to see what they need,then start looking for parts ! That takes time ! Unless you want to pay out the butt for them !

Got more 066 parts today too ! 2 more jugs cheap,and odds and ends ! Better get to building 064s and 066s ! Have lots of them now ! LOL

Most of the parts for the 570 Husky and 394 Husky too ! And on and on and on and on ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Scooterbum said:


> Never ran a ported one, but even stock you'll like it.:msp_smile::msp_smile:



Hey scoot. You got any of those bar stencils left?


----------



## roncoinc

Man,,,they are making out like we are going to have the snowstorm of the century !! 

Meh,,,couple feet of snow,,so what ??

looking foreward to it ! 

bring it on !! 

maybe it knock some trees down and i can sell a saw or two ??

get some east firewood too !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Man,,,they are making out like we are going to have the snowstorm of the century !!
> 
> Meh,,,couple feet of snow,,so what ??
> 
> looking foreward to it !
> 
> bring it on !!
> 
> maybe it knock some trees down and i can sell a saw or two ??
> 
> get some east firewood too !



What`s wrong with the west firewood??...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Man,,,they are making out like we are going to have the snowstorm of the century !!
> 
> Meh,,,couple feet of snow,,so what ??
> 
> looking foreward to it !
> 
> bring it on !!
> 
> maybe it knock some trees down and i can sell a saw or two ??
> 
> get some east firewood too !



The snow won't be the problem , 60 mph wind to go with it ! That will really make a mess !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Trouble with getting 2 feet of snow up here is we get 8' high drifts cause of the wind. I was on shift through white Wan and started out plowing with the one ton truck, by midnight the snow drifts were higher than the trucks roof lights, I could not raise the plow enough at the end of a push so that I could back up. Went to the shop and fired up the 621C with its 12' wide plow, all wheel drive with chains on and at some of the drifts it would shift down range once just pushing snow 20+ feet ahead of the 4' high blade. I had 96 hrs in a 5 day work week.


----------



## tbone75

Slug feeding time ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hey Ron ! I just did that 038 ! Wasn't mine.but it counts !
> 
> And the 026 that is mine !
> 
> Plus a few others I fixed for OP !
> 
> I am collecting a few to many projects all at once ! LOL But I won't get bored !
> 
> Got to tear them down to see what they need,then start looking for parts ! That takes time ! Unless you want to pay out the butt for them !
> 
> Got more 066 parts today too ! 2 more jugs cheap,and odds and ends ! Better get to building 064s and 066s ! Have lots of them now ! LOL
> 
> Most of the parts for the 570 Husky and 394 Husky too ! And on and on and on and on ! LOL



49sp parts are very reasonable........for you....got a tiny box today with a very big NOS item within.......I'm likin' that!!!! LOL!! Make a list John!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

You have to grab those NOS ignitions up just as quickly as they are listed. Got John buyin them all the time now...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Trouble with getting 2 feet of snow up here is we get 8' high drifts cause of the wind. I was on shift through white Wan and started out plowing with the one ton truck, by midnight the snow drifts were higher than the trucks roof lights, I could not raise the plow enough at the end of a push so that I could back up. Went to the shop and fired up the 621C with its 12' wide plow, all wheel drive with chains on and at some of the drifts it would shift down range once just pushing snow 20+ feet ahead of the 4' high blade. I had 96 hrs in a 5 day work week.



WIND ??

they are predicting 70+ mph winds, !!


----------



## jimdad07

Big storm coming. You boys to the NE are going to get hammered from the looks of things. I finally got the cylinder and piston off of that sled motor, that was a PITA getting the two cylinder nuts off against the flywheel housing. I had to grind a wrench down to get in there with it. What a giant pain in the a$$. Everybody ready for the storm?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes Ron, the wind. When we get a NW blow it means a clipper is on its way and that drops a lot of snow on us and the wind will push that snow across all the open areas, think harbors and lakes, the snow gets all swept/pushed in off these open areas and piles up around buildings or the tree lines. I have seen drifts 27' high in my lifetime. Drifts of 20-24- were common around the house I grew up in, right alongside the big part of Jeddore Harbor, East side. The snow had more than a mile of open flat harbor surface to collect snow, then the wind moved it all to our doorstep.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Big storm coming. You boys to the NE are going to get hammered from the looks of things. I finally got the cylinder and piston off of that sled motor, that was a PITA getting the two cylinder nuts off against the flywheel housing. I had to grind a wrench down to get in there with it. What a giant pain in the a$$. Everybody ready for the storm?



Ron and I are ready, all stocked up and looking forward to a day of doing nothing....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron and I are ready, all stocked up and looking forward to a day of doing nothing....LOL



Ready here, put a half cord up on the porch when I got home. Snowblower is full of fuel, tractors are ready....bring it on.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Big storm coming. You boys to the NE are going to get hammered from the looks of things. I finally got the cylinder and piston off of that sled motor, that was a PITA getting the two cylinder nuts off against the flywheel housing. I had to grind a wrench down to get in there with it. What a giant pain in the a$$. Everybody ready for the storm?



Pretty much....gotta run to Ellsworth at 6:30 tomorrow to get a load of Hoss hay......I can back the truck right to where I keep the hay right now........Saturday...not so much...lugging hay bales through 2' of snow sucks.....other than that my ducks are in row......oh and have to drive to Bangor after the hay trip to get a new bumper and tail light assembly for my truck....and then pick my daughter at the university around 1:30 PM.....not supposed to get bad here until late Fri afternoon/evening/Saturday.....


----------



## Cantdog

4 above zero here right now......


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes Ron, the wind. When we get a NW blow it means a clipper is on its way and that drops a lot of snow on us and the wind will push that snow across all the open areas, think harbors and lakes, the snow gets all swept/pushed in off these open areas and piles up around buildings or the tree lines. I have seen drifts 27' high in my lifetime. Drifts of 20-24- were common around the house I grew up in, right alongside the big part of Jeddore Harbor, East side. The snow had more than a mile of open flat harbor surface to collect snow, then the wind moved it all to our doorstep.....LOL



Good thing you never lived on Tug Hill,, sorry JimBob 
was visiting friends there one year ,, parked my car out back out of the way because snow was on they way.
parked it in the dark,didnt remember excactally where..
then it snowed.
a week later still couldnt find my car so they gave me a ride home..
184 inches of snow they had that year.
made a path to the garage roof and went in and out the second story window untill he got a back hoe to dig down to the front door.
springtime he found my car and pulled it out.
they moved from there,,same as JimBob did !! LOL !!
snow drifts went almost up to the power lines..
i consider what we get here minor after spending time there !!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> 4 above zero here right now......



6 below here 
I checked 3 weather networks , got 3 different versions of weather for the weekend :msp_confused:
The tractor is plugged in , plenty of fuel so we'll end up with about 3" LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 49sp parts are very reasonable........for you....got a tiny box today with a very big NOS item within.......I'm likin' that!!!! LOL!! Make a list John!!!!



Glad it made it !!

I will try and do that tomorrow. LOL


----------



## tbone75

The news said parts of the E. coast could get 100mph wind ! OH CHIT !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The news said parts of the E. coast could get 100mph wind ! OH CHIT !!



That would be down by Ron....gonna be much nicer up here....nice easy 60-70 KNTS....NE....er..


----------



## tbone75

Ham Loaf,mashed taters and cream corn tonight ! Tasty !!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That would be down by Ron....gonna be much nicer up here....nice easy 60-70 KNTS....NE....er..



Not good either place !

I hope I never see any of that chit !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Tug Hill has NO conscience for sure. 

Damn nice temps here. I won't say anything. But muddy. 

I'd rather have the snow than the mud. 

Grew up just south of Tug Hill.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Good thing you never lived on Tug Hill,, sorry JimBob
> was visiting friends there one year ,, parked my car out back out of the way because snow was on they way.
> parked it in the dark,didnt remember excactally where..
> then it snowed.
> a week later still couldnt find my car so they gave me a ride home..
> 184 inches of snow they had that year.
> made a path to the garage roof and went in and out the second story window untill he got a back hoe to dig down to the front door.
> springtime he found my car and pulled it out.
> they moved from there,,same as JimBob did !! LOL !!
> snow drifts went almost up to the power lines..
> i consider what we get here minor after spending time there !!



Bringing back memories. I miss living up there, we had some great winters up there. I got to know Louis L'amour during those storms sitting by the woodstove. I have that same wood stove burning in my house right now. A lot of people who have never been there don't believe those stories.


----------



## roncoinc

My tread was some tenderloin steak done RARE !!

enjoy John,,i did !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Bringing back memories. I miss living up there, we had some great winters up there. I got to know Louis L'amour during those storms sitting by the woodstove. I have that same wood stove burning in my house right now. A lot of people who have never been there don't believe those stories.



Truth is better than fiction. I remember heading up RT 26. 

Going to Old Forge to shovel snow off the roof of the camp.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Good thing you never lived on Tug Hill,, sorry JimBob
> was visiting friends there one year ,, parked my car out back out of the way because snow was on they way.
> parked it in the dark,didnt remember excactally where..
> then it snowed.
> a week later still couldnt find my car so they gave me a ride home..
> 184 inches of snow they had that year.
> made a path to the garage roof and went in and out the second story window untill he got a back hoe to dig down to the front door.
> springtime he found my car and pulled it out.
> they moved from there,,same as JimBob did !! LOL !!
> snow drifts went almost up to the power lines..
> i consider what we get here minor after spending time there !!




That is one he!! of a place for snow fall. Uncle Rob and I have had some back and forth concerning snow fall there and he sent me some old moving pictures ,black and white from back in the day when the drifts trapped the snowplows on the main roads. One year I was a bit further North of here and spent a winter where there was just a tad over 14' of snow blanketing the whole valley, it snowed every day for 3 months. Actually it either snowed or the wind blew snow off the mountains and it rained down on the valley every day. Only way to get around was on snowshoes or snow machine.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My tread was some tenderloin steak done RARE !!
> 
> enjoy John,,i did !!



Dam ! That is just plain GROSS !! Is it even warm ?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Bringing back memories. I miss living up there, we had some great winters up there. I got to know Louis L'amour during those storms sitting by the woodstove. I have that same wood stove burning in my house right now. A lot of people who have never been there don't believe those stories.



was there one time we walked to the town barn and got a guy in a big truck to pull my friends 4x4 pickup out to the road..
then we drove to his jobsite and he drove a bucket loader home.
dug out his driveway and drove the loader back.
took all day to do it.
having snow pile up 10 ft deep there is normal.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is one he!! of a place for snow fall. Uncle Rob and I have had some back and forth concerning snow fall there and he sent me some old moving pictures ,black and white from back in the day when the drifts trapped the snowplows on the main roads. One year I was a bit further North of here and spent a winter where there was just a tad over 14' of snow blanketing the whole valley, it snowed every day for 3 months. Actually it either snowed or the wind blew snow off the mountains and it rained down on the valley every day. Only way to get around was on snowshoes or snow machine.



When ya go WAY up north in canada,,they build the roads up high,,that way they dont have to plow,,the wind blows the snow off.
mines up near hudson bay.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dam ! That is just plain GROSS !! Is it even warm ?



it didnt make any noise or move at all when i stuck a fork in it !!

hey !! it's 80 deg in here,of course it was warm !!


----------



## Scooterbum

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey scoot. You got any of those bar stencils left?



A few PM me./


----------



## Muffler Bearing

tbone75 said:


> The news said parts of the E. coast could get 100mph wind ! OH CHIT !!




100 MPH winds would destroy the East Cost. Those poor families in N.J/N.Y. Sandy victims are stihl living like hobo's!

Stay safe all :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> When ya go WAY up north in canada,,they build the roads up high,,that way they dont have to plow,,the wind blows the snow off.
> mines up near hudson bay.



I traveled the entire length of the Top Of The World Highway, both directions..!!


----------



## tbone75

Muffler Bearing said:


> 100 MPH winds would destroy the East Cost. Those poor families in N.J/N.Y. Sandy victims are stihl living like hobo's!
> 
> Stay safe all :msp_thumbsup:



Hey Uncle Muff !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> it didnt make any noise or move at all when i stuck a fork in it !!
> 
> hey !! it's 80 deg in here,of course it was warm !!



Turn your hearing aid up ! I know that thing MOOED !!


----------



## Muffler Bearing

tbone75 said:


> Hey Uncle Muff !



Howdy Medium Rare!:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Muffler Bearing said:


> Howdy Medium Rare!:msp_smile:



Dang people don't know how to use fire ! We cook food with it !


----------



## Muffler Bearing

tbone75 said:


> Turn your hearing aid up ! I know that thing MOOED !!



Ron told his wife, knock-off it's horns, shave it's ass, let's eat.

:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Muffler Bearing said:


> Ron told his wife, knock-off it's horns, shave it's ass, let's eat.
> 
> :msp_thumbsup:



Nah , bet he said just shave it ! Takes to long to knock the horns off ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Big storm coming. You boys to the NE are going to get hammered from the looks of things. I finally got the cylinder and piston off of that sled motor, that was a PITA getting the two cylinder nuts off against the flywheel housing. I had to grind a wrench down to get in there with it. What a giant pain in the a$$. Everybody ready for the storm?



I wouldn't even know where to get started prepping for a storm like you guys get!



pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes Ron, the wind. When we get a NW blow it means a clipper is on its way and that drops a lot of snow on us and the wind will push that snow across all the open areas, think harbors and lakes, the snow gets all swept/pushed in off these open areas and piles up around buildings or the tree lines. I have seen drifts 27' high in my lifetime. Drifts of 20-24- were common around the house I grew up in, right alongside the big part of Jeddore Harbor, East side. The snow had more than a mile of open flat harbor surface to collect snow, then the wind moved it all to our doorstep.....LOL



I would like to experience huge drifts and REAL snow at some point. Saddly 1" can cripple us here...



Cantdog said:


> 4 above zero here right now......





jimdad07 said:


> Bringing back memories. I miss living up there, we had some great winters up there. I got to know Louis L'amour during those storms sitting by the woodstove. I have that same wood stove burning in my house right now. A lot of people who have never been there don't believe those stories.



Again.. I'd love to experience something like that. I can't imagine spending days on end like that...


----------



## tbone75

Scoot did you see my latest yeller saw ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did you post a pict of it?
I just got a NOS Partner bar for my yeller saw that is in transit.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you post a pict of it?
> I just got a NOS Partner bar for my yeller saw that is in transit.



Twice ! LOL


Three times now !


No Ron I didn't even try ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Where did everyone go. It's lunch time?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Where did everyone go. It's lunch time?



Went to bed I guess ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just having my lunch now. Everyone is all shook up over the upcoming storm....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Went to bed I guess ?



Hey John !!!!

And I see Jerry down there!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just having my lunch now. Everyone is all shook up over the upcoming storm....LOL



When I first read your post I thought your LOL was a yawn...

Either would fit I guess. 

Hey Jerry !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Lunch ? Just had my bed time snack ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Lunch ? Just had my bed time snack ! LOL



When bedtime is 5am.....it's lunch time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> When I first read your post I thought your LOL was a yawn...
> 
> Either would fit I guess.
> 
> Hey Jerry !!!!



Hi uncle Rob,...hows the leg today?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hi uncle Rob,...hows the leg today?



PT today. The leg has no numbness yet no strength. Lol

A flite of stairs can be exciting!!!!

Still walking down stairs sidesaddle.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> PT today. The leg has no numbness yet no strength. Lol
> 
> A flite of stairs can be exciting!!!!
> 
> Still walking down stairs sidesaddle.



Still sounds like progress, takes a long time to come back.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jerry


----------



## Cantdog

Happiness is............a full woodstove.......two full woodstoves is twice as happy......outside temps improved.....up .5 degrees...warming up..snow's on the way......ZZZZZzzzzzz.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Happiness is............a full woodstove.......two full woodstoves is twice as happy......outside temps improved.....up .5 degrees...warming up..snow's on the way......ZZZZZzzzzzz.....



32 here 

Night Robin.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AAaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh..... Morning!


----------



## dancan

You wanna coffee ?

Morning !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nah.. I got up to over a pot a day at one point so I quit coffee. Not sure why I'm up this early... alarm doesn't go off for another 1.5 hrs. Ohh well.. time to get up and play on AS for a bit, listen to the rain...


----------



## dancan

Daum ! -8 out there and now we're getting blizzard warnings for tonight/tomorrow .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Now that's a way to mess up a good weekend! Seriously.. when it gets to the low teens around here (central NC) things slllllllllllloooooooooooowwwwww way down as no one can deal with it. It's almost a state of panic. I can't imagine getting into the negative numbers and loads of snow. Listening to you guys talk about it makes my head spin.... but strangely enough I think I'd like to do a real cold winter somewhere at some point. 

FWIW.. I was thinking about mowing the yard this weekend as it's a bit shaggy.


----------



## dancan

We'll be mowing soon enough and complaining about skeeters and blackflies , 'cept John , he loves mowing , does it for hours on end every chance he gets ...........


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin , there a couple of real nice J'reds for sale going cheap , 4xx series ....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well my other collection is old Gravely Tractors. I've got more of them than saws right now which is handy with 3 acres of grass and only about 10 trees in the yard. I enjoy mowing as much as making chips..

What I mow with on a regular basis...

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/BrLNsWIRXsQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## dancan

Almost sounds like an old diesel LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright... enough messing around.. off to do the W thing....


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Nah.. I got up to over a pot a day at one point so I quit coffee. Not sure why I'm up this early... alarm doesn't go off for another 1.5 hrs. Ohh well.. time to get up and play on AS for a bit, listen to the rain...



Not sure why you quit coffee........what was you planning for the other part of the pot???? LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin , there a couple of real nice J'reds for sale going cheap , 4xx series ....




What ever the price...it's to much.......those are a liability not an asset........


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Now that's a way to mess up a good weekend! Seriously.. when it gets to the low teens around here (central NC) things slllllllllllloooooooooooowwwwww way down as no one can deal with it. It's almost a state of panic. I can't imagine getting into the negative numbers and loads of snow. Listening to you guys talk about it makes my head spin.... but strangely enough I think I'd like to do a real cold winter somewhere at some point.
> 
> FWIW.. I was thinking about mowing the yard this weekend as it's a bit shaggy.



LOL....mine's gonna be wicked shaggy by sat afternoon....maybe see it again in 6-8 weeks....worry about mowing in maybe......just maybe 12 weeks if we get an early spring.....


----------



## roncoinc

YYAwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................

did everybody start without me ??


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys , raining here now.

Think my fire may be out ? Better go check.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys , raining here now.
> 
> Think my fire may be out ? Better go check.



John !!

everybody left without us !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> YYAwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................
> 
> did everybody start without me ??



Just a bit.....


----------



## Scooterbum

Coffee's broke this morning, thinkin' someone snuck decafe in on me.
layer of ice on everything this mornin'


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Bunch of slackers I tell ya. 

Off to the W thing for one more day. So pizzed at my dealer I cannot stand it. Went in last night to pick up .y seals for the 480 that I ordered TWO WEEKS AGO. And they didn't have them. Seems they forgot the order them. They didn't even have 026 rings, fuel, or impulse lines in stock. Ans his computer was down so I couldn't get a refund on the seals.I told him to keep it. And left. Last time I go in there.


----------



## dancan

At these temps the air pump at the gas station freezes up so some come over here to get some free air .
I'm nice , I put the airhose out , only long enough to reach 1 tire at a time .
The Huusuqee muffler bolt should be in today , the piston looked like new from the exhaust side so I may see if it will start .


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Coffee's broke this morning, thinkin' someone snuck decafe in on me.
> layer of ice on everything this mornin'



Time to go for a ride ??


----------



## Scooterbum

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Bunch of slackers I tell ya.
> 
> Off to the W thing for one more day. So pizzed at my dealer I cannot stand it. Went in last night to pick up .y seals for the 480 that I ordered TWO WEEKS AGO. And they didn't have them. Seems they forgot the order them. They didn't even have 026 rings, fuel, or impulse lines in stock. Ans his computer was down so I couldn't get a refund on the seals.I told him to keep it. And left. Last time I go in there.



Must be a Squeel dealer that does huskys on the side ??
told you about them creamsickles and the problems.
could have ordered the seals online and had them by now,,try that with steal parts ! (oem )


----------



## tbone75

Got my fire going,nothing but coals left. Guess I didn't fill it up before I went to bed. LOL
All I could do to get down there and back,dam rain is hurting me.
Plus the OL has been sick for a week,she finally got me ! Hacking my head off all night ! Just what I need on top of everything else !
This could be a real sluggish day ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> At these temps the air pump at the gas station freezes up so some come over here to get some free air .
> I'm nice , I put the airhose out , only long enough to reach 1 tire at a time .
> The Huusuqee muffler bolt should be in today , the piston looked like new from the exhaust side so I may see if it will start .



Did you make a new gasket for it ?
i get some thick exhaust material at auto parts store,thick enuf to make up for a bad seal when squished good..against cyl then alumn plate and it's good.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got my fire going,nothing but coals left. Guess I didn't fill it up before I went to bed. LOL
> All I could do to get down there and back,dam rain is hurting me.
> Plus the OL has been sick for a week,she finally got me ! Hacking my head off all night ! Just what I need on top of everything else !
> This could be a real sluggish day ?



Hi John !!

whats new ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Must be a Squeel dealer that does huskys on the side ??
> told you about them creamsickles and the problems.
> could have ordered the seals online and had them by now,,try that with steal parts ! (oem )



That Steel dealer up by my Daughters don't stock chit for parts ! The only other one even close to me I will never go into again !
Haven't found any other dealers anywhere close to me yet ! Of any brand !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hi John !!
> 
> whats new ??



Nuttin ! LOL Same ol Slug. LOL Not sure I will get anywhere today the way I feel. Dang OL brings home all the crap going around from that basket factory !


----------



## tbone75

My grandson sees a specialist next Tues. for a consult.Surgery after that sometime ?


----------



## tbone75

Really sucks,cause its 60 miles one way to the hospital hes going to. Net sure I will be able to go? No way I can ride that far and stand around waiting !
I see the back doc again the 17th. Hope he is doing that Ablation thing then ?


----------



## tbone75

Whats Ron getting into today ? Know your all ready for the big storms ! This rain I am getting is one of them headed at you.
Suppose to turn to snow later today.


----------



## sefh3

whewwww made it in to the 9-5 today. 1/2" ice and snowing like crazy now. Be safe out there you easterners.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Whats Ron getting into today ? Know your all ready for the big storms ! This rain I am getting is one of them headed at you.
> Suppose to turn to snow later today.



Just slugging around.

got dressed finally,hade some breakfast,,surfin the interweb.

charging up the tablet so it has a full charge for reading in case of power loss.

i'm right in the middle of heaviest snowfall forecast,,over two feet expected 
meens i'm gonna havta push snow a couple or more times 
got the truck parked by the front door !

what to do ? what to do ????

clean and organize in house after the construction !

IF i feel like it 

whats John up to today ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just slugging around.
> 
> got dressed finally,hade some breakfast,,surfin the interweb.
> 
> charging up the tablet so it has a full charge for reading in case of power loss.
> 
> i'm right in the middle of heaviest snowfall forecast,,over two feet expected
> meens i'm gonna havta push snow a couple or more times
> got the truck parked by the front door !
> 
> what to do ? what to do ????
> 
> clean and organize in house after the construction !
> 
> IF i feel like it
> 
> whats John up to today ???



Not sure if I will get anywhere today ? Not feeling worth a chit. Hope to get going to do something?

Sounds like your as ready as can be. LOL

You stihl got more to do inside the house ?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> whewwww made it in to the 9-5 today. 1/2" ice and snowing like crazy now. Be safe out there you easterners.



Sure glad that crap missed me ! Sounds very nasty !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not sure if I will get anywhere today ? Not feeling worth a chit. Hope to get going to do something?
> 
> Sounds like your as ready as can be. LOL
> 
> You stihl got more to do inside the house ?



Just trying to straighten out the mess in here from moving everything around will take DAYS !!
i got a LOT of chit !!


----------



## Cantdog

Started snowing here at 8:30.....been to Ellsworth for a load of Hoss hay....got that up there, unloaded and covered...Hoss was happy...got a load of fine native grown hay.....Hoss don't like that coarse Canadian hay we been getting all that much....I can tell.....he'll lug a flake out of his house...walk out in the field and and strew it all about..eating little.....then staring at me....like WTF is this chit????

My new bumper and tail light are in stock in Bangor so it's off to Bangor around 11:30 then pick up the daughter at 1:30...back to Ellsworth to get her new drivers license...then home...busy day....probably in 4WD most of the time.....long time 'till beer:30......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Started snowing here at 8:30.....been to Ellsworth for a load of Hoss hay....got that up there, unloaded and covered...Hoss was happy...got a load of fine native grown hay.....Hoss don't like that coarse Canadian hay we been getting all that much....I can tell.....he'll lug a flake out of his house...walk out in the field and and strew it all about..eating little.....then staring at me....like WTF is this chit????
> 
> My new bumper and tail light are in stock in Bangor so it's off to Bangor around 11:30 then pick up the daughter at 1:30...back to Ellsworth to get her new drivers license...then home...busy day....probably in 4WD most of the time.....long time 'till beer:30......



Not a good day for all that running around !


----------



## Cantdog

Oh Yeah...forgot to mention they have shifted the forecast...we were in the 12" to 18" zone....nope ....now we're in the 18" to 24" zone....joy....gonna be a wild night me thinks...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Started snowing here at 8:30.....been to Ellsworth for a load of Hoss hay....got that up there, unloaded and covered...Hoss was happy...got a load of fine native grown hay.....Hoss don't like that coarse Canadian hay we been getting all that much....I can tell.....he'll lug a flake out of his house...walk out in the field and and strew it all about..eating little.....then staring at me....like WTF is this chit????
> 
> My new bumper and tail light are in stock in Bangor so it's off to Bangor around 11:30 then pick up the daughter at 1:30...back to Ellsworth to get her new drivers license...then home...busy day....probably in 4WD most of the time.....long time 'till beer:30......



You got plenty of time.
this snow not even from the main storm,couple inches from this one maybe,,nuttin a maynah caint handle !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just trying to straighten out the mess in here from moving everything around will take DAYS !!
> i got a LOT of chit !!



Sounds like you could have a few days of inside time ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh Yeah...forgot to mention they have shifted the forecast...we were in the 12" to 18" zone....nope ....now we're in the 18" to 24" zone....joy....gonna be a wild night me thinks...



Bet they change it again before it hits ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Temp is going down here,38 when I got up,now its 35.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You got plenty of time.
> this snow not even from the main storm,couple inches from this one maybe,,nuttin a maynah caint handle !!



That's what they said on the radio.....also said this wasn't even supposed to start until late afternoon......road's covered now....but this is why I got 4 ..17" Nokia Hakis on the truck...they get a little snow in Finland too..good snow tires....4WD with a locker rearend....I'll have no problem as long as others don't get in my space...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That's what they said on the radio.....also said this wasn't even supposed to start until late afternoon......road's covered now....but this is why I got 4 ..17" Nokia Hakis on the truck...they get a little snow in Finland too..good snow tires....4WD with a locker rearend....I'll have no problem as long as others don't get in my space...



Worst problem is the OP on the road ! Have no idea how to drive in snow !


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> You got plenty of time.
> this snow not even from the main storm,couple inches from this one maybe,,nuttin a maynah caint handle !!



Ron
Bear with me on the 056 stencils. Every time I run them their different.Sometimes what's drawn in doesn't always match what hits the cutter.This is one of those times. Just want to make sure their perfect. I have about a dozen other people waiting for them also.


----------



## roncoinc

Just got rid of another laptop i had listed on CL.
also a security cam and monitor setup.
made a little room !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just got rid of another laptop i had listed on CL.
> also a security cam and monitor setup.
> made a little room !



Did you get that new thing you wanted ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Did you get that new thing you wanted ?



New thing ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> New thing ??



Leveno or something like that ? That a lap top or tablet thing ?


----------



## tbone75

Took an hour and a half nap,feel just a little better. Going to try doing something ?

Temp is down to 32 and wind is gusting. No snow for now.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Leveno or something like that ? That a lap top or tablet thing ?



Lenovo tablet,got it last week,like it.
all charged up,got lots of books on it,lose power and i' set for 8 hrs of reafing 

LUNCH TIME !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lenovo tablet,got it last week,like it.
> all charged up,got lots of books on it,lose power and i' set for 8 hrs of reafing
> 
> LUNCH TIME !!



OK , thought it was something like that. Very neat gadget ! The OL likes them audio books,she listens to them at work.


----------



## tbone75

Got some SPAM left I would share . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Lenovo tablet,got it last week,like it.
> all charged up,got lots of books on it,lose power and i' set for 8 hrs of reafing
> 
> LUNCH TIME !!



I LOVE my think pad. When Lenovo acquired IBM they knew they had a good thing and didn't hardly mess with it. GREAT product. I can only assume that their tablets are just as good a quality.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My old truck was built with the Quadra Trac system, can run it locked in on both high or low transfer. 4HL for highway speed or 4LL for off road. Don`t like to steer with all 4 wheels locked in, no one wheel can travel faster than the other, only takes one wheel with enough traction to pull the truck along. In the woods it will climb steep grades on slippery conditions (wintertime, snow ,ice or mud) when all the other 4X4`s are left stuck. The 350 4 bolt is the 325 hp version hi comp heads running through an THD350 off road series tranny, 203 NP transfer case to 390 gearset front and rear corporation 14 bolt housing with full floating axles, 8 bolt 16.5 rims std and 8 bolt 16" optional.
I have hauled 2, ton on it many times, three full pallets of special cast rebar reinforced 24X 24 "X 2.5" base pads, 22 per pallet X three pallets, each pad weighs 60 lb.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My old truck was built with the Quadra Trac system, can run it locked in on both high or low transfer. 4HL for highway speed or 4LL for off road. Don`t like to steer with all 4 wheels locked in, no one wheel can travel faster than the other, only takes one wheel with enough traction to pull the truck along. In the woods it will climb steep grades on slippery conditions (wintertime, snow ,ice or mud) when all the other 4X4`s are left stuck. The 350 4 bolt is the 325 hp version hi comp heads running through an THD350 off road series tranny, 203 NP transfer case to 390 gearset front and rear corporation 14 bolt housing with full floating axles, 8 bolt 16.5 rims std and 8 bolt 16" optional.
> I have hauled 2, ton on it many times, three full pallets of special cast rebar reinforced 24X 24 "X 2.5" base pads, 22 per pallet X three pallets, each pad weighs 60 lb.



Friend of mine had a all wheel drive 3/4 ton Chevy van years ago,it was called V-Drive. Drive shaft to each front wheel,posi rear too. That thing would climb trees ! Have never seen another one since ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well my other collection is old Gravely Tractors. I've got more of them than saws right now which is handy with 3 acres of grass and only about 10 trees in the yard. I enjoy mowing as much as making chips..
> 
> What I mow with on a regular basis...
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/BrLNsWIRXsQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Hey Jimmy. 

I have an 812 Gravley 

I put 6" long 8" diameter wheel spacers on mime. 

Then I had a set of low profile tires on. Had them set the lower bead, put antifreeze in, set the bead and lowered the pressure to 5-6 psi. 

That thing will crawl anywhere. LOL

Decks are heavy as Hel aren't they.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jimmy.
> 
> I have an 812 Gravley
> 
> I put 6" long 8" diameter wheel spacers on mime.
> 
> Then I had a set of low profile tires on. Had them set the lower bead, put antifreeze in, set the bead and lowered the pressure to 5-6 psi.
> 
> That thing will crawl anywhere. LOL
> 
> Decks are heavy as Hel aren't they.



Morning Uncle Mongo !


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> My old truck was built with the Quadra Trac system, can run it locked in on both high or low transfer. 4HL for highway speed or 4LL for off road. Don`t like to steer with all 4 wheels locked in, no one wheel can travel faster than the other, only takes one wheel with enough traction to pull the truck along. In the woods it will climb steep grades on slippery conditions (wintertime, snow ,ice uor mud) when all the other 4X4`s are left stuck. The 350 4 bolt is the 325 hp version hi comp heads running through an THD350 off road series tranny, 203 NP transfer case to 390 gearset front and rear corporation 14 bolt housing with full floating axles, 8 bolt 16.5 rims std and 8 bolt 16" optional.
> I have hauled 2, ton on it many times, three full pallets of special cast rebar reinforced 24X 24 "X 2.5" base pads, 22 per pallet X three pallets, each pad weighs 60 lb.



Noe I miss my old truck. 

96 Chevy 2500 4x4 vortex 350 with 4 bolt main, 14 bolt rear end. 8lug hubs. Cast front a arms instead of stamped. Installed a posi-lok to replace the thermal plunger crap in the front end. Long wheelbase truck. Extended cab (pre third door) 8' bed.......damn I miss that truck.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I LOVE my think pad. When Lenovo acquired IBM they knew they had a good thing and didn't hardly mess with it. GREAT product. I can only assume that their tablets are just as good a quality.



sold my last thinkpad this morning.
sold a thnkpad three days ago.
down to two laptops now.


----------



## roncoinc

uh,oh,,,,,,,,,,,,

now they saying two to THREE feet of snow !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

It is really cloudy here. 

Horrible. 

Awful. 

Weather radar show a bunch went south. 

And a Kwapload went north. 

Weird area.......


----------



## roncoinc

Wow,,, just heard Mass is closing ALL roads at 4pm today.
yup,travel prohibited !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jimmy.
> 
> I have an 812 Gravley
> 
> I put 6" long 8" diameter wheel spacers on mime.
> 
> Then I had a set of low profile tires on. Had them set the lower bead, put antifreeze in, set the bead and lowered the pressure to 5-6 psi.
> 
> That thing will crawl anywhere. LOL
> 
> Decks are heavy as Hel aren't they.



That tractor with the loaded rear tires as it sits is between 1400-1500lbs. The deck is 250lbs. I have 4 of the riders and for those that heard it idle.. that is a stock Onan. They are pure beast. When I'm done I'll have it weighing in at 1700lbs as I need more front weight right now. I also have quite a few of the L style tractors... ok about a dozen last time I counted but why count right? 

Some more pics for viewing pleasure...

Rider transmission....






Last snow we had...










I guess now you know where the avatar came from....


----------



## roncoinc

No so much so far..


----------



## tbone75

Down to 31 and spitting snow. LOL

Ron looks ready. Sure hope you don't get 3' ! Could be hard to keep up with.

Have fun !


----------



## tbone75

Tore the whacker down, JUNK ! P&C are not real bad,but enough. Bare jug,plated piston. I will look for a P&C , not likely to find any. 28cc 125L Husky.

NADA , not fixing that thing when he can buy a new one for 200.00.Would have to buy a new P&C for it,that would be dumb ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jimmy;

Do you have a "Tiller of Death"? Aka rotary plow? 

The 4 wheel Gravely real PTO. Road gear. I love the thing. 

And still fits in the back of an old Dodge minivan. 

Do you have any with the twin cylinder Kohler or Onan?

Are any of your 2 wheel the Studebaker model?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jimmy;
> 
> Do you have a "Tiller of Death"? Aka rotary plow?



Yep...4 or 5 at this point. If you think that thing is neat, let me show you a '106' style 30" mower. I like to launch bricks with one of mine. 



Stihl 041S said:


> The 4 wheel Gravely real PTO. Road gear. I love the thing.



Yep.. 8.5 mph at 3500 rpm.



Stihl 041S said:


> And still fits in the back of an old Dodge minivan.



Or in an S-10 with the deck off.. have a picture of that somewhere...



Stihl 041S said:


> Do you have any with the twin cylinder Kohler or Onan?



Two Onans, the B48 and a CCKA and two with a Briggs 16 hp single. Both Briggs and Onan have their quirks and both kick butt... a single 16hp flat had is pretty neat motor. 



Stihl 041S said:


> Are any of your 2 wheel the Studebaker model?



Yep... all but one are the "Studebaker" model. Gravely Tractor Co. was actually bought by Studebaker and then resold later. The design is often thought to be by Studebaker but was actually all Benjamin F. Gravely.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> No so much so far..



Ron is your frame bent on that truck or did you loose your cab mounts? The bed and door line are not looking right.

Be safe out there.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Allis owned Gravely for a while I think

Jimdad07 has a few. 

I've seen the Rotary Plow on the 4 wheel model

Deck off for the minivan load. 

Course I put 75 HD Superglide in a 75 Datsun B-210. 

No shame at all


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yep...4 or 5 at this point. If you think that thing is neat, let me show you a '106' style 30" mower. I like to launch bricks with one of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.. 8.5 mph at 3500 rpm.
> 
> 
> 
> Or in an S-10 with the deck off.. have a picture of that somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> Two Onans, the B48 and a CCKA and two with a Briggs 16 hp single. Both Briggs and Onan have their quirks and both kick butt... a single 16hp flat had is pretty neat motor.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... all but one are the "Studebaker" model. Gravely Tractor Co. was actually bought by Studebaker and then resold later. The design is often thought to be by Studebaker but was actually all Benjamin F. Gravely.



I could use one of them things to mow this 5 acres of hill side ! LOL And play in the other 34 acres of brush and trees ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hell I need a real tractor ! LOL Maybe I can trade a saw for one? LOL

My Brother has a 4x4 Ferd,but needs a motor.Blocked is cracked.

Brand new front loader for it too !

Just one of them little ones.

Won't sell it to me ! Rotten azz ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Jimmy in NC said:


> That tractor with the loaded rear tires as it sits is between 1400-1500lbs. The deck is 250lbs. I have 4 of the riders and for those that heard it idle.. that is a stock Onan. They are pure beast. When I'm done I'll have it weighing in at 1700lbs as I need more front weight right now. I also have quite a few of the L style tractors... ok about a dozen last time I counted but why count right?
> 
> Some more pics for viewing pleasure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess now you know where the avatar came from....



Anymore snow than that you'll need a blower for that thing.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Hell I need a real tractor ! LOL Maybe I can trade a saw for one? LOL
> 
> My Brother has a 4x4 Ferd,but needs a motor.Blocked is cracked.



Is he close to me? I need a new tractor.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I could use one of them things to mow this 5 acres of hill side ! LOL And play in the other 34 acres of brush and trees ! LOL



You need some goats.


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Wow,,, just heard Mass is closing ALL roads at 4pm today.
> yup,travel prohibited !



Let's hope they stick to there game plan. No need for a 100 car pileup in 3ft of snow.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I could use one of them things to mow this 5 acres of hill side ! LOL And play in the other 34 acres of brush and trees ! LOL



They have a car sized battery and a BIG gas tank. 

Hi/Lo 4-speed

Around here they get $100 a Hp for a good used one. From the 70s on. 

You want me to earmark mine for a one way trip to Ohio?

812 is 12hp. 816 is 16hp

12 has guts!!!!

Maybe Jimmy can give more info.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Here is one idling at 450 rpm.... my current favorite 2 wheel tractor in the fleet.

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid2.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fy49%2FNCSU4x4%2FGravely%2520Mutt%2520L%2FMOV05387.mp4">

In one of my previous trucks...






Some of my snow toys..


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> They have a car sized battery and a BIG gas tank.
> 
> Hi/Lo 4-speed
> 
> Around here they get $100 a Hp for a good used one. From the 70s on.
> 
> You want me to earmark mine for a one way trip to Ohio?
> 
> 812 is 12hp. 816 is 16hp
> 
> 12 has guts!!!!
> 
> Maybe Jimmy can give more info.



Hell yes !!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron is your frame bent on that truck or did you loose your cab mounts? The bed and door line are not looking right.
> 
> Be safe out there.



Cab mounts ??

what cab mounts !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Is he close to me? I need a new tractor.



I added to it,go back and see. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

See collecting Gravely stuff takes more room than chain saws...and a heavier truck to go get them. I also haven't been able to get one sent USPS either....











Alright enough on that.. anyone want more pictures of my junk click: NCSU4x4's Library | Photobucket

Now back to your regularly scheduled programing!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> You need some goats.



Goats don't eat grass ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Goats don't eat grass ! LOL



those mountain goats do.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> See collecting Gravely stuff takes more room than chain saws...and a heavier truck to go get them. I also haven't been able to get one sent USPS either....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright enough on that.. anyone want more pictures of my junk click: NCSU4x4's Library | Photobucket
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled programing!



Regular ? Now that is funny ! Only thing regular around here is Ron beaching !! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

And me Slacking !


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> those mountain goats do.



If the stupid deer would eat grass,I wouldn't need to mow ! All they eat is my trees !


----------



## roncoinc

19 car pileup in conn..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> If the stupid deer would eat grass,I wouldn't need to mow ! All they eat is my trees !



My ROSES !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Regular ? Now that is funny ! Only thing regular around here is Ron beaching !! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> And me Slacking !



HHMmmm,,,,,, unkle mongo................


----------



## tbone75

Got some Sparky parts today ! Scared to look ! But its OK.

Thanks Sparky ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My ROSES !!



My POOR FLOWERS ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 19 car pileup in conn..



Not good at all ! Going to get a lot worse too !


----------



## roncoinc

:beated:




tbone75 said:


> Got some Sparky parts today ! Scared to look ! But its OK.
> 
> Thanks Sparky ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> 19 car pileup in conn..



19 car pile up in Falmouth Me TOO!!......Interstate 295.....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> 19 car pile up in Falmouth Me TOO!!......Interstate 295.....



I see you made it back,,good..
how was it out there ?
two inches here now.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yep...4 or 5 at this point. If you think that thing is neat, let me show you a '106' style 30" mower. I like to launch bricks with one of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.. 8.5 mph at 3500 rpm.
> 
> 
> 
> Or in an S-10 with the deck off.. have a picture of that somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> Two Onans, the B48 and a CCKA and two with a Briggs 16 hp single. Both Briggs and Onan have their quirks and both kick butt... a single 16hp flat had is pretty neat motor.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... all but one are the "Studebaker" model. Gravely Tractor Co. was actually bought by Studebaker and then resold later. The design is often thought to be by Studebaker but was actually all Benjamin F. Gravely.



The Studey/Onan CCK motors were made for yrs and yrs for 4500-5000 watt "Emerald" gensets too. When I lived offgrid I had a propane fired CCK..Made by Onan a subsidiary of Studebaker Motors......I had another identical one Made by Onan Industries....bone solid enginnes....the ancient design 5 brush generators were something else.....the generator end WAS the starter........1 brush to charge the battery......2 brushes for the starter windings....and 2 brushes for generation......


----------



## Stihl 041S

The storm is getting worse

It was 1"-2" Round here. 

Upgraded to 2"-3"!!!!

Update: 1" total overnight.


----------



## tbone75

Leftovers for supper,but I added blackeyed peas to it ! Or cow peas some call them. Bet Sparky knows what they are ! LOL Good stuff !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> HHMmmm,,,,,, unkle mongo................



Hey Ron.......;-))

Jimmy in NC;

Has Jimdad07 PMed you yet?? 

If not, he Hasn't seen your posts!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I see you made it back,,good..
> how was it out there ?
> two inches here now.



Oh yeah was worse here than Bangor......I95 was down to 45 mph......road surface was dry and absolutely bare.....got all errands done.....brandy new Chhrrrommnieum ChiiKnee Bumper for the truck and ChiiKnee Tail right too....Hoss all tucked in for the night with extra water and a full bale of hay....OL went to the store...many tall green cans just in case it snows.......and a bottle of Goslings......one of the Capt's Reserve.....you know just in case....Oh and some food too.......Daughter is home.... cooking us a traditional Costa Rican meal tonight.....she is going back there again over spring break to solidify a job teaching English next yr....deferring her scholarships for a yr...and adding to her resume.....the girl has a plan and a trajectory....makes me proud....who'd a thunk it??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ron.......;-))
> 
> Jimmy in NC;
> 
> Has Jimdad07 PMed you yet??
> 
> If not, he Hasn't seen your posts!!!



Yep , he has GAD !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah was worse here than Bangor......I95 was down to 45 mph......road surface was dry and absolutely bare.....got all errands done.....brandy new Chhrrrommnieum ChiiKnee Bumper for the truck and ChiiKnee Tail right too....Hoss all tucked in for the night with extra water and a full bale of hay....OL went to the store...many tall green cans just in case it snows.......and a bottle of Goslings......one of the Capt's Reserve.....you know just in case....Oh and some food too.......Daughter is home.... cooking us a traditional Costa Rican meal tonight.....she is going back there again over spring break to solidify a job teaching English next yr....deferring her scholarships for a yr...and adding to her resume.....the girl has a plan and a trajectory....makes me proud....who'd a thunk it??



I know just how ya feel Robin ! Both my Daughters " Teachers " :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah was worse here than Bangor......I95 was down to 45 mph......road surface was dry and absolutely bare.....got all errands done.....brandy new Chhrrrommnieum ChiiKnee Bumper for the truck and ChiiKnee Tail right too....Hoss all tucked in for the night with extra water and a full bale of hay....OL went to the store...many tall green cans just in case it snows.......and a bottle of Goslings......one of the Capt's Reserve.....you know just in case....Oh and some food too.......Daughter is home.... cooking us a traditional Costa Rican meal tonight.....she is going back there again over spring break to solidify a job teaching English next yr....deferring her scholarships for a yr...and adding to her resume.....the girl has a plan and a trajectory....makes me proud....who'd a thunk it??



Chinee pahts on a merican truck ?? or is it of them nadian made ones ??

down to 10 green bottles !!  BUT,have a couple clear 1/2 gals of sumthin 

glad somebody has a plan...i didnt.
get paid,ride and party !! 

got lucky at the end with some help.

got caught once on I95 when it was closed during a storm..
got on in newport headed south just as they closed it,,,,seemed stange no traffic ??
1968 dodge coronet..
followed a TT,,when i see him go off the road i would go a little the other way 
that was a LONG trip !!
glad that road is raised up in most places,helps finding the paved area when you cant see it !

dont discribe that meal to John,,donwanna see him get sick !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I know just how ya feel Robin ! Both my Daughters " Teachers " :msp_confused:



I know it........chitalltohell...and I'm stihl a learner......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I know it........chitalltohell...and I'm stihl a learner......



I'm a leaner


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Leftovers for supper,but I added blackeyed peas to it ! Or cow peas some call them. Bet Sparky knows what they are ! LOL Good stuff !



Salisbury steak and smashed taters and brocollie 
plenty GRAVY too !!


----------



## roncoinc

Three confirmed dead in accidents so far today in NH


----------



## Cantdog

we


roncoinc said:


> Chinee pahts on a merican truck ?? or is it of them nadian made ones ??
> 
> down to 10 green bottles !!  BUT,have a couple clear 1/2 gals of sumthin
> 
> glad somebody has a plan...i didnt.
> get paid,ride and party !!
> 
> got lucky at the end with some help.
> 
> got caught once on I95 when it was closed during a storm..
> got on in newport headed south just as they closed it,,,,seemed stange no traffic ??
> 1968 dodge coronet..
> followed a TT,,when i see him go off the road i would go a little the other way
> that was a LONG trip !!
> glad that road is raised up in most places,helps finding the paved area when you cant see it !
> 
> dont discribe that meal to John,,donwanna see him get sick !!




LOL!! That reminds me of the last time I went to Daytona Bike week...we left here in my stretched 1 ton 78 Dodge van..12' inside from the back of the seats to the inside of the back doors....way hopped up 360 torque motor..cammed up...flat tops ...new paint, tires...two Harleys...(WEll a sportster....and my panhead dresser) so a Harley and ahalf ...anyway we got down to NY...been snowing since Portland.....2:30 in the morning headed down the Jersey pike...we were in a non-drinking phase.....but were well supplied none the less....I was at the helm...45 was all I could make...plenty of traction..exxcellent tires, 38 gals of fuel, two bikes ......a ton and half of spare parts and tools, pots and pans etc. but deep drifts and no visibilitiy. The bars let out and the loons would go by my at 70....a mile up the road and they would be upon a snow bank......one went by ...a few miles later it had it's pasenger side in under the front trailer wheels of semi.....but the one that always stuck in my mind was a VW or Audi Fox station wagon that went flying by and when he pulled back into my lane he got caught in a snow drift which directed him right into a light pole.....I chuckled...idiot....changed lanes and continued on......a while later I noticed a flash in my mirrors...???? Happened a couple more times so I started watching when I went by a light pole.....sure enough that VW/Audi was right behind me......not light showing.....he turned off at Baltimore...we went to Fla...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I'm a leaner



LOL I'm not yet......but it is a possibility!!


----------



## dancan

No Huusuqee bolt today but I did get the genny up and running , it's going to need another USC carb bath to run right or a new carb , lots of rust and gunk but I had no Pizz Off , it got a one dunkin' in a USC already .
I'll try the thicker gasket trick on the Huusuqee , thanks Ron .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Chinee pahts on a merican truck ?? or is it of them nadian made ones ??
> 
> down to 10 green bottles !!  BUT,have a couple clear 1/2 gals of sumthin
> 
> glad somebody has a plan...i didnt.
> get paid,ride and party !!
> 
> got lucky at the end with some help.
> 
> got caught once on I95 when it was closed during a storm..
> got on in newport headed south just as they closed it,,,,seemed stange no traffic ??
> 1968 dodge coronet..
> followed a TT,,when i see him go off the road i would go a little the other way
> that was a LONG trip !!
> glad that road is raised up in most places,helps finding the paved area when you cant see it !
> 
> dont discribe that meal to John,,donwanna see him get sick !!



Lizards on a stick ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ron.......;-))
> 
> Jimmy in NC;
> 
> Has Jimdad07 PMed you yet??
> 
> If not, he Hasn't seen your posts!!!



We chat right regular both here, on a Gravely section of a tractor forum, and on the phone. Turns out we are both Jim's living in Clayton.. him in NY and me in NC. Small world...




tbone75 said:


> Yep , he has GAD !! :hmm3grin2orange:



GAD.. nope.. it's G.A.S. Gravely Acquisition Syndrome. 

Here is where the a bunch of the Gravely nuts of the world hang out.. they are excited about this snow in hopes of using their snow blowers and plows. I can't lie, I have two blowers and 4 plows myself here in NC...:msp_tongue:

Gravely - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Salisbury steak and smashed taters and brocollie
> plenty GRAVY too !!



TV dinner ? Sounds good ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Chinee pahts on a merican truck ?? or is it of them nadian made ones ??
> 
> down to 10 green bottles !!  BUT,have a couple clear 1/2 gals of sumthin
> 
> glad somebody has a plan...i didnt.
> get paid,ride and party !!
> 
> got lucky at the end with some help.
> 
> got caught once on I95 when it was closed during a storm..
> got on in newport headed south just as they closed it,,,,seemed stange no traffic ??
> 1968 dodge coronet..
> followed a TT,,when i see him go off the road i would go a little the other way
> that was a LONG trip !!
> glad that road is raised up in most places,helps finding the paved area when you cant see it !
> 
> dont discribe that meal to John,,donwanna see him get sick !!




Chiiknee I'm sure.......didn't see it writ anywhere......but the box was that wierd yellow Chiiknee cardboard.....cheep y'know....


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,got four inches so far..
most will come while i'm sleeping


----------



## dancan

Is Doomsday or sumthin' coming ??? 
The lineups at all the gas stations I drove by were out to the road .
Where you gonna go with a full tank of gas when everything is closed in 2' of snow ????
I go to the grocery store in town on my way home , they have a real nice liquor store , I have to drive in a line of traffic to get to it , fight to get in the parking lot ,circle the parking lot to find a spot , almost get whacked 3 time , I call it quits and leave .
I drive to the local store here and get everything on my list but I noticed that there is hardly any bottled water left , there is no bread left , no bananas , no old cheddar cheese and no chocolate milk ????
I go to the local liquor store get some tall green cans , a couple bottles of stout and some fine Irish whiskey .
I've got some kotton kandy lite , half a tank of gas , fuel for the tractor and the same fridge full of food that I had yesterday , I'm set for a day LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Is Doomsday or sumthin' coming ???
> The lineups at all the gas stations I drove by were out to the road .
> Where you gonna go with a full tank of gas when everything is closed in 2' of snow ????
> I go to the grocery store in town on my way home , they have a real nice liquor store , I have to drive in a line of traffic to get to it , fight to get in the parking lot ,circle the parking lot to find a spot , almost get whacked 3 time , I call it quits and leave .
> I drive to the local store here and get everything on my list but I noticed that there is hardly any bottled water left , there is no bread left , no bananas , no old cheddar cheese and no chocolate milk ????
> I go to the local liquor store get some tall green cans , a couple bottles of stout and some fine Irish whiskey .
> I've got some kotton kandy lite , half a tank of gas , fuel for the tractor and the same fridge full of food that I had yesterday , I'm set for a day LOL



Yeh i know,,like the end of the world is coming !!
only need enuf gas for a gen set,,always sumthin to eat around.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> TV dinner ? Sounds good ! :msp_thumbsup:



No dishes!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> TV dinner ? Sounds good ! :msp_thumbsup:



I dont THINK so !!!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

A little classic Gravely snow blower to keep with the current weather pattern.....

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid2.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fy49%2FNCSU4x4%2FGravely%2FMOV00518.mp4">


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> We chat right regular both here, on a Gravely section of a tractor forum, and on the phone. Turns out we are both Jim's living in Clayton.. him in NY and me in NC. Small world...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAD.. nope.. it's G.A.S. Gravely Acquisition Syndrome.
> 
> Here is where the a bunch of the Gravely nuts of the world hang out.. they are excited about this snow in hopes of using their snow blowers and plows. I can't lie, I have two blowers and 4 plows myself here in NC...:msp_tongue:
> 
> Gravely - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information



Yeah. My brother and I keep track of the Mow In every year. Near here a couple of years ago. 

One of the orchards I ran always had a few guys mowing all the time. 

Then went to a Deutz 4x4 with a 15' bat wing.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Enough cold topics.. I'm about to do my first heat and drop on some bearings for a Hooskie Varnah and was thinking an inexpensive toaster oven may help keep the "New Wife Smell" in the house and avoid smelling it up like saws. Anyone else use a large toaster oven in the shop? I'm going to go hitting the thrift stores tomorrow AM on the way to my favorite saw shop.. the shop is only 37 miles away.


----------



## AU_K2500

Got one. It works great. Good for heating up.jugs to do acid cleaning of transfer


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Enough cold topics.. I'm about to do my first heat and drop on some bearings for a Hooskie Varnah and was thinking an inexpensive toaster oven may help keep the "New Wife Smell" in the house and avoid smelling it up like saws. Anyone else use a large toaster oven in the shop? I'm going to go hitting the thrift stores tomorrow AM on the way to my favorite saw shop.. the shop is only 37 miles away.



All the time,even have backups people give away.

you otta try moving snow from the warmth of a cab with a coffee cup holder,,radio,,lights,,etc,,much more comfortable


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Enough cold topics.. I'm about to do my first heat and drop on some bearings for a Hooskie Varnah and was thinking an inexpensive toaster oven may help keep the "New Wife Smell" in the house and avoid smelling it up like saws. Anyone else use a large toaster oven in the shop? I'm going to go hitting the thrift stores tomorrow AM on the way to my favorite saw shop.. the shop is only 37 miles away.




Yep use one for putting bearing on cranks....cranks in cases etc. Uniform, controlable heat is your friend.....no banging or whanging...jus slide'r right together...saweet!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> All the time,even have backups people give away.
> 
> you otta try moving snow from the warmth of a cab with a coffee cup holder,,radio,,lights,,etc,,much more comfortable



I plowed with a Jeep Wrangler one time... I decided the best plan here in the south is stay in bed with the wife :msp_ohmy: and just wait until tomorrow.. it will be gone by then! 

I guess I should point out I've only been married for 7 months.. that would make sense of some of my posts....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dont THINK so !!!! :msp_sneaky:



I know ! LOL Like you would ever eat a TV dinner ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Strange thinks I come across in muh travels .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. My brother and I keep track of the Mow In every year. Near here a couple of years ago.
> 
> One of the orchards I ran always had a few guys mowing all the time.
> 
> Then went to a Deutz 4x4 with a 15' bat wing.



Mow In is a good time. I really enjoy getting together and realizing I'm not alone in my nutty collection.




Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ron.......;-))
> 
> Jimmy in NC;
> 
> Has Jimdad07 PMed you yet??
> 
> If not, he Hasn't seen your posts!!!



Jimdad07 is actually the one that told me this thread was the place to hang out...so forward all complaints to him!


----------



## Cantdog

T'aint snowin hear yet........as Ron said earlier State of Mass closed ALL roads at 4 PM....I never heard of such a thing.....One yr in jail and/or a $500.00 fine if'n they can catch you.....now how freekin many snow machines you all think will be railin the highways tonight????


----------



## dancan

Heck , we got atv's that run the roads here all year round and the sleds come out when that first inch of snow lands LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Strange thinks I come across in muh travels .



If that has NH made booze in it,,DONT DRINK IT !!!


----------



## dancan

It was empty , you leave it behind the last time you were up ?


----------



## dancan

Gonna be funny if I gots to fire up my little genny to run my lecticity Makita chainsaw .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> T'aint snowin hear yet........as Ron said earlier State of Mass closed ALL roads at 4 PM....I never heard of such a thing.....One yr in jail and/or a $500.00 fine if'n they can catch you.....now how freekin many snow machines you all think will be railin the highways tonight????



Five inches here now.

got reminded of my responsabilities 
house before me has two first responders,man and wife,have 4x4's but once a plow packed three foot hi snowbank blocks our road they cant break thru.
Ol's son has to be at work 7am tomorrow,he has a hummer but still,packed hi snowbank can raise hell with a vehicle.
so it's up early to break out.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Five inches here now.
> 
> got reminded of my responsabilities
> house before me has two first responders,man and wife,have 4x4's but once a plow packed three foot hi snowbank blocks our road they cant break thru.
> Ol's son has to be at work 7am tomorrow,he has a hummer but still,packed hi snowbank can raise hell with a vehicle.
> so it's up early to break out.




Might even be best to knock it down before you hit the hay...and once overnight even....you're close to the 3 foot area..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Might even be best to knock it down before you hit the hay...and once overnight even....you're close to the 3 foot area..





rotten Robin !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Guess it's time..

see how early i can get up


----------



## dancan

Ron , I'll share some of that 16" we got comin' if you need some more .


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Ron , I'll share some of that 16" we got comin' if you need some more .



See , I'm nice .


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin , the atvers heard about the coming snow , 3 of them just drove by LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Guess it's time..
> 
> see how early i can get up



Nite Ron, good luck !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> See , I'm nice .



If that is your nice side , don't want to see your bad side ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## dancan

I've looked in the mirror , no bad side .




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I've looked in the mirror , no bad side .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Peal back a real thin layer ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Nice gathering of snow flakes out there tonight. Nice evening to hunker down by the fire. Put my work van half in the ditch alongside my driveway, rear wheels kicked out to the side and pulled me in. The ol Chevy pulled it out nice and easy. How is everyone else making out with the storm?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Nice gathering of snow flakes out there tonight. Nice evening to hunker down by the fire. Put my work van half in the ditch alongside my driveway, rear wheels kicked out to the side and pulled me in. The ol Chevy pulled it out nice and easy. How is everyone else making out with the storm?



Storm , what storm ? No snow around here ? :msp_confused:








:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Nice gathering of snow flakes out there tonight. Nice evening to hunker down by the fire. Put my work van half in the ditch alongside my driveway, rear wheels kicked out to the side and pulled me in. The ol Chevy pulled it out nice and easy. How is everyone else making out with the storm?



Not much happening here yet, very fine snowflakes just starting to fall.It was a very cold last night so at 5 am I was out working on water line freeze ups all over the neighborhood, oil furnaces always act up when it gets this cold, had three of them to get back online, then thaw out the waterlines. Just goit wrapped up around 8:30 and had 2 more calls to deal with tomorrow.


----------



## Cantdog

We be snowin an blowin heah good, mon.......


----------



## tbone75

Hope you guys make it through the storm OK !


Not feeling to good tonight, this crap the OL gave me is trying to knock the chit out of me. Plus the back isn't happy at all ! LOL

Had to lay down ,but back up again.


----------



## Cantdog

WhoooDaddy....this wind even woke the spambot up early.....Snowin an Blowin.......unable to get any idea how much snow it's all blowing away...somewhere.......I expect I'll find out where ....come daylight.......:msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> WhoooDaddy....this wind even woke the spambot up early.....Snowin an Blowin.......unable to get any idea how much snow it's all blowing away...somewhere.......I expect I'll find out where ....come daylight.......:msp_sneaky:



Thought the spam bot would be up checking things out. LOL You take care up there !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ditto. 

Reminds me as a kid I shoveled ours ans a neighbors driveway. 

Up at 5:00 and shovel half of each driveway. Other half after school. 

Liked doing it. But sucked when the plow would come and fill in the end just as I was eating breakfast. 

Ahhhh. Life in NY.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Reminds me as a kid I shoveled ours ans a neighbors driveway.
> 
> Up at 5:00 and shovel half of each driveway. Other half after school.
> 
> Liked doing it. But sucked when the plow would come and fill in the end just as I was eating breakfast.
> 
> Ahhhh. Life in NY.



Hey Tingle Toes ! Hows it going ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Tingle Toes ! Hows it going ?



That aching stabby pain went away. 

It's worth a silly nickname. 

Any how's Mr. John doing this evening/morning/whenever?

Sidewalks are dry......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That aching stabby pain went away.
> 
> It's worth a silly nickname.
> 
> Any how's Mr. John doing this evening/morning/whenever?
> 
> Sidewalks are dry......



No snow here either !

Feel like chit,only slept a couple hrs.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No snow here either !
> 
> Feel like chit,only slept a couple hrs.



Hope ya feel better after the front passes. 

Hel gettin old isn't it!!! Lol


----------



## roncoinc

YYawwnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........................................................


----------



## roncoinc

dayum,,,it's DARK out !!


----------



## roncoinc

Oh oh,,,problem.

got storm doors that open out..
may havta take the hinges off to get out !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Oh oh,,,problem.
> 
> got storm doors that open out..
> may havta take the hinges off to get out !



Insert Homer Simpson "DOOH" here....

Morning Ron. Good luck.


----------



## roncoinc

Back door dont look any better


----------



## tbone75

Craw out the window. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Craw out the window. LOL



Tanks a lot 

go feed your stove !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Tanks a lot
> 
> go feed your stove !!



Just trying to help. 

Fed the stove 2 hrs ago , its just fine. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew!

For those of us not covered up with that white frozen stuff.. anyone have big plans for a Saturday? I was told I have to get my truck inspected...after I get that done and of the wife's radar I'm bound and determined to do something saw related.....


----------



## tbone75

How deep is the snow Ron ?Or can you even see ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning crew!
> 
> For those of us not covered up with that white frozen stuff.. anyone have big plans for a Saturday? I was told I have to get my truck inspected...after I get that done and of the wife's radar I'm bound and determined to do something saw related.....



I hope to do some saw work ? Not to sure about anything just yet ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

You getting hit by the storm too Scoot ?


----------



## roncoinc

I got out the back door !!
truck cleaned off and warming up.
some places as deep as my waist in the drifts.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got out the back door !!
> truck cleaned off and warming up.
> some places as deep as my waist in the drifts.



Good luck , and be careful !


----------



## Scooterbum

Storms missing us completely for a change. Just a bunch of high winds for the weekend.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I hope to do some saw work ? Not to sure about anything just yet ? LOL



I'm sure about a few things:
The lab and I are having fun on AS this morning by the fire place.
I better do what I've been told to and get the truck inspected, it's a month past.
What ever the plan is in my head, the wife will change 3 times by lunch.

How's that?!:jester:


----------



## Cantdog

...Stihl dark....Stihl snowing..listening to NOAH....offshore winds 55-75 KNTS...seas 22-38 feet......glad my boat is in the shop...even if it is broken....glad the camp on the island faces SW so is in the lee of these fierce NE winds/seas....glad I've got power and hot coffee.....glad I gotts lots a firewood....I may have to snowshoe up to dig Hoss out... bet he's freeking in this wind..but I'm glad he's inside in his deep straw bed....whoops.....power flicker....this could change some of my gladness at least for a little while...nuther flicker!!


----------



## roncoinc

Made my way to the front door !!
got it shoveled out,looked at my tracks and i MISSED the deck and stairs getting to it ! LOL !!

hard to measure amount with all the drifting,seems to average 20+ inches ?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I got out the back door !!
> truck cleaned off and warming up.
> some places as deep as my waist in the drifts.



Insert sumthin' funny >Here <.


Snowed a bit last night but not snowing now , sounds like ice pellets , I don't even have to clean any snow off the car , the wind did it for me


----------



## roncoinc

What a :censored: plowing this much in the dark !!

snow coming over top of plow and onto windshield blinding me !

snow covered over plow lights so was driving blind anyway,,followed the tree line and guessed where road was 

got everybody busted out .

stuck once,to much piled up in front even tho had blade angled off all the way.
back up,,lift plow,go like hell !! LOL !!

now wait for daylight and see what i did


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> ...Stihl dark....Stihl snowing..listening to NOAH....offshore winds 55-75 KNTS...seas 22-38 feet......glad my boat is in the shop...even if it is broken....glad the camp on the island faces SW so is in the lee of these fierce NE winds/seas....glad I've got power and hot coffee.....glad I gotts lots a firewood....I may have to snowshoe up to dig Hoss out... bet he's freeking in this wind..but I'm glad he's inside in his deep straw bed....whoops.....power flicker....this could change some of my gladness at least for a little while...nuther flicker!!



Oh yeh,wind !! woke me up couple times last night too.

looks like you didnt get hit that hard,,if power dont go out..

south of me got more in mass.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Oh yeh,wind !! woke me up couple times last night too.
> 
> looks like you didnt get hit that hard,,if power dont go out..
> 
> south of me got more in mass.




We got a few more hrs of it yet.....lightening up here.....daylight....but stihl can't see for the blowing snow.....barely see the street from the front door....power stihl on...I think that big blow last week took out most of the leaners/deadwood........NOAH canceled our "heavy snow with blowing and drifting" alert....Now under full Blizzard Warning until 7PM.... Drifting to be 5- 10 feet.....boy dog went out.....then thought it was better in here.....nose on the glass......


----------



## dancan

We still have blizzard alert and storm surge warnings , still calling for up to 15" for today .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> We got a few more hrs of it yet.....lightening up here.....daylight....but stihl can't see for the blowing snow.....barely see the street from the front door....power stihl on...I think that big blow last week took out most of the leaners/deadwood........NOAH canceled our "heavy snow with blowing and drifting" alert....Now under full Blizzard Warning until 7PM.... Drifting to be 5- 10 feet.....boy dog went out.....then thought it was better in here.....nose on the glass......



Yup,,stihl under blizzard warning here too..
they say maybe another six inches today 
that will put me way over two feet !!
only 50 mph gusts now.

rather have it happen in daylight like your getting,makes things easier.
can stay on the driveway !
easier to hook up gen set.
normal awake hrs anyway,NOT like ME up at 4 am !!

at least i was WARM pushing the snow,,scared but warm


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah not looking all that forward to going out.....but will have get the tractor going and dig out enough to get the truck out the drive to go check on/hay/grain and water Hoss..gonna be a struggle for sure....but can see at least a little bit now...wind gusts here running up to about 60MPH.....


----------



## Cantdog

he


dancan said:


> We still have blizzard alert and storm surge warnings , still calling for up to 15" for today .



Yeah Sat images show you guys getting a good dose too.....funny thing... most of the moisture never made landfall...stihl way out over the ocean...just as well!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Fell asleep with the boy on the couch last night early. Didn't get much more snow last night but the wind did some work last night.


----------



## roncoinc

Making breakfast now.
boots and pants drying over woodstove.
may go out again in an hour or so and plow some more.
not going to beat on it,got all day


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I'm in no rush either..town plows have been by but haven't seen a single driveway plow truck all go by all morning....that means probably can't get in the driveway at Hoss's........it's a narrow road on a wicked steep hill so can't just park on the street either. I gave him an extra bucket of water and a full bale of hay last night....he be fine....for a while yet...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I'm in no rush either..town plows have been by but haven't seen a single driveway plow truck all go by all morning....that means probably can't get in the driveway at Hoss's........it's a narrow road on a wicked steep hill so can't just park on the street either. I gave him an extra bucket of water and a full bale of hay last night....he be fine....for a while yet...



Whats he gonna do ?? lick on a big ice cube ? LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

Had a guiy call me,,wants to ride around in the plow truck !!


----------



## dancan

That would give you someone to push if you get stuck LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> That would give you someone to push if you get stuck LOL



If it was Rons friend Brian...he could just pick the truck up and set it over a few feet....LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

I hope John dont find that pound of bacon i just cooked,,i want some later !


----------



## dancan

He won't eat it if it's still wriggly so your bacon is safe LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> He won't eat it if it's still wriggly so your bacon is safe LOL



Pork belly John !! LOL !!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I'm in no rush either..town plows have been by but haven't seen a single driveway plow truck all go by all morning....that means probably can't get in the driveway at Hoss's........it's a narrow road on a wicked steep hill so can't just park on the street either. I gave him an extra bucket of water and a full bale of hay last night....he be fine....for a while yet...



Good day to enjoy the slow. Got the fire going in the shop, going to try to get that sled back together today. After that I need to start on that newer Gravely.


----------



## PB

Well, all the wind cleaned out my driveway nicely. Won't have to shovel a bit today. All the snow must have went to the neighbors house though, a good 24" built up between their cars.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We didn`t get any snow, was there a snowstorm??? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a little sleep , do I smell BACON ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a little sleep , do I smell BACON ?



Bacon, sausages and big fluffy pancakes for my 2nd breakfast for today, roast beef, mashed taters peas,corn n carrots for lunch. I am about done in with all this friccken cold related breakdowns....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bacon, sausages and big fluffy pancakes for my 2nd breakfast for today, roast beef, mashed taters peas,corn n carrots for lunch. I am about done in with all this friccken cold related breakdowns....LOL



If nothing else , you eating good !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl trying to make it down to the stove , not there yet. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If nothing else , you eating good !



I gotts to eat man,..I been putting out lots of energy on all this extra work I`m doing lately.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I gotts to eat man,..I been putting out lots of energy on all this extra work I`m doing lately.



Ya got to fill up , run out of fuel ! That kind of weather you darn well better keep full to !


----------



## tbone75

Took 2 tries , but I made it down to fill the stove up ! LOL

The OL was going to do it , but I told her no. I needed to get up and move around !


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I gotts to eat man,..I been putting out lots of energy on all this extra work I`m doing lately.



I hear that extra work leads to syphilis...


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Ya got to fill up , run out of fuel ! That kind of weather you darn well better keep full to !



You wouldn't want her to slip on the slug trail going down the stairs, then you would have two Crypts in the house.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stihl trying to make it down to the stove , not there yet. LOL



You are going to need one of these soon.

Stairlift solutions for the home | Acorn Stairlifts | 800-274-6181


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I hear that extra work leads to syphilis...



More likely arthritis and blindness.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are going to need one of these soon.
> 
> Stairlift solutions for the home | Acorn Stairlifts | 800-274-6181



:msp_sneaky:

Not after the 17th I won't !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Not after the 17th I won't !



We are all pulling for you buddy, keep your stick on the ice!


----------



## tbone75

This back thing works , there will be a slime trail all over the N.E. of me !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are all pulling for you buddy, keep your stick on the ice!



You know I don't give up !  Happens not to work out , I will find something else !


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> More likely arthritis and blindness.



I know everything about arthritis, at least it feels that way! :msp_sad:

Anyway, there aren't any fights going on really, so I felt like popping in here! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> I know everything about arthritis, at least it feels that way! :msp_sad:
> 
> Anyway, there aren't any fights going on really, so I felt like popping in here! :msp_biggrin:



Hi Niko !

No fights ?? Something strange about that ? :msp_confused:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are all pulling for you buddy, keep your stick on the ice!



Only a truly wise man would use that quote.


----------



## roncoinc

MY plowing is done for the day.
truck goes in shop monday,,lost 4 wheel drive !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> MY plowing is done for the day.
> truck goes in shop monday,,lost 4 wheel drive !!



Well chit ! That sucks ! Hope its nothing serious ?


----------



## dancan

If the transfer case is working the vacuum motor or solenoid that locks the front axle is not engaging .
You can manually engage the axle if that is the problem .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> MY plowing is done for the day.
> truck goes in shop monday,,lost 4 wheel drive !!



That sucks,..what transfer case does it have?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> If the transfer case is working the vacuum motor or solenoid that locks the front axle is not engaging .
> You can manually engage the axle if that is the problem .



Can`t beat the old Warn hubs and the Dana/Corporation differentials. Old school transfercases and trannies are still better than this modern electronic/vacuum stuff.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> If the transfer case is working the vacuum motor or solenoid that locks the front axle is not engaging .
> You can manually engage the axle if that is the problem .



Chevy with the electric heated oil plunger,that has been replaced.
is working,just a clicking noise from front.
no clicking when 4x4 disingaged.
talked to friend mechanic,very familiar with them.
the heated oil keeps the plunger in and it seems like it's working,but not the fork it pushes on or sumthin.
no way to manwell engage it


----------



## dancan

There , my cleanup is all done , when are we getting a snow storm , still waiting ......
I did get passed by 2 sleds at warp speed and then 2 ATVs LOL
What John didn't tell anyone is that he was busy sniping chainsaws on the bay while the whole EastCoast was watchin' for snow .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to get another truck this year, I don`t know what I can get to replace the one I have . It was special built for me but alas that can`t be done anymore.....:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

Didn't lose an outer axle steering u-joint did you???


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> There , my cleanup is all done , when are we getting a snow storm , still waiting ......
> I did get passed by 2 sleds at warp speed and then 2 ATVs LOL
> What John didn't tell anyone is that he was busy sniping chainsaws on the bay while the whole EastCoast was watchin' for snow .



Yeah,....when is this snow storm getting here....:msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Chevy with the electric heated oil plunger,that has been replaced.
> is working,just a clicking noise from front.
> no clicking when 4x4 disingaged.
> talked to friend mechanic,very familiar with them.
> the heated oil keeps the plunger in and it seems like it's working,but not the fork it pushes on or sumthin.
> no way to manwell engage it



Yup , an improvement from manuelle locking hubs


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have to get another truck this year, I don`t know what I can get to replace the one I have . It was special built for me but alas that can`t be done anymore.....:msp_scared::msp_scared:




Unimog.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Didn't lose an outer axle steering u-joint did you???



I did that once way back in the woods,14 miles out to the first house, road so icy I could not strand up. I had some stainless steel mechanic wire in the tool box, just reinserted the cross shaft into the empty outer case/race abd wired er up. Made it all the way back home, some 45 miles on one wire up job....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Unimog.......



I have actually looked at them, they are a well built unit.


----------



## dancan

Ron should have a cv joint .....Hey ! there goes another atv LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

My idea of a pickup truck,

Google Image Result for http://www.geirinn.is/galleri/data/500/brabus_unimog.jpg


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Didn't lose an outer axle steering u-joint did you???



I dont think so ?
niether front wheel turns.
makes clicking noise whn just rear tire spinning and not front tires..
will find out monday


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Ron should have a cv joint .....Hey ! there goes another atv LOL



I didn't notice what yr it was......is that new enough to have an independent fron axel? Don't know the newer Chebies very well even though I have had this 06 for 3 yrs.....LOL!! I do know this is torsion bar independent w/CVs...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> My idea of a pickup truck,
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.geirinn.is/galleri/data/500/brabus_unimog.jpg



Need lumber/ladder racks.......LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I dont think so ?
> niether front wheel turns.
> makes clicking noise whn just rear tire spinning and not front tires..
> will find out monday



Well if you lost the connection to one wheel all the power would be directed to that wheel through the spyder gears....neither wheel would have power...just spin the dissconnected axle...that is what the axel engagement rig does...


----------



## jimdad07

Good luck Ron, the only part that sucks about four wheel drive is when they break.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Need lumber/ladder racks.......LOL!!



Yep, but they will go places,

UNIMOG - YouTube


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I didn't notice what yr it was......is that new enough to have an independent fron axel? Don't know the newer Chebies very well even though I have had this 06 for 3 yrs.....LOL!! I do know this is torsion bar independent w/CVs...



1991


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well if you lost the connection to one wheel all the power would be directed to that wheel through the spyder gears....neither wheel would have power...just spin the dissconnected axle...that is what the axel engagement rig does...



The old Quadra trac would not let you down, when one wheel would lose traction the other three would still pull you along, only took one tire that has traction/grip to pull the truck in either direction.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Need lumber/ladder racks.......LOL!!



I could add all that stuff if I intended to work it....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Phew.....got dug out enough with the tractor to get the truck out...went up to see Hoss around 11:00....drive not plowed 4-5' winged back snow bank at the entrance. Parked the truck as far in the snowbank on the side of the road as possible....left it running with 4 ways on....climbed over the snowbank and trudged in the 300 yrds...through exactly knee deep snow, which on my dainty self is 20".....I was puffing pretty good when I got to Hoss's door......he was ready to go out...took off running until he hit a snow drift that was up to his chest......he stopped, turned his head and looked at me as if it was my fault......he never saw snow that deep before.....he was kinda confused....I was huffing so hard I didn't have enough air to laugh as loud as I wanted to.... but I grinned....Hoss came back inside.....so I trudged back up to the house and lugged him 2 buckets of water and some grain.......another full bale and closed the door....he was OK with that......stihl snowing hard and blowing but not quite as hard as it was....glad to get back home...nearly got frostbite in my drivers side index finger.....lost feeling.....and when it came back was all pins and needles for a half hour or so...close....almost to close.....10 above winds 35-45....not sure what that makes the wind thrill factor...but cold enough to freeze body parts.....


----------



## roncoinc

If a front axle was broke wouldnt i hear the noise going in 2wd ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> If a front axle was broke wouldnt i hear the noise going in 2wd ?



Don't know.....probably not broke anyway...probably the engagement rig messing up...ice/snow froze up and limiting movement..or sumthin'....if it din't go bang...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could add all that stuff if I intended to work it....LOL



Yeah I expect if you could afford that...you wouldn't need to go carpentering...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I expect if you could afford that...you wouldn't need to go carpentering...LOL!!!



You are right! If I intended to get one it would be the more basic modellike a 404, there are plrenty of the ex troop carriers around and I hacve seen them sell for $13-14,000 for good running ones.


http://www.unimogcanada.com/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=main&id=aak


----------



## dancan

How many in line for "Old Blue" ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

A friend I Big Bear Ca had a unimog. Easy driving in 20" of snow. 

45 mph top speed. An early one. The air lockers makes the difference. 

Put an online Chevy six. Tons more power. 

The Army Engineers had a nice one. Bucket on the front and a backhoe that folded flat on the back. 

6600 empty. 4400 payload. 

White brought them into the US starting years ago. 

Westphalia the VW camper folks built cankerworms them. 

Nope..... Never heard of them.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Unimog again. 

4" thick maintenance manual n

A week long course when you buy a new one. 

The right gearbox and you can pull a fully loaded 747

But for go anywhere off road and street legal a gamma goat. 

But noisy !!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are right! If I intended to get one it would be the more basic modellike a 404, there are plrenty of the ex troop carriers around and I hacve seen them sell for $13-14,000 for good running ones.
> 
> 
> hans :: Main Gallery :: aak




Yeah...that's more what I was thinking of.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...that's more what I was thinking of.....



A fellow that lived 4 houses from me had one. It was a 50 something he didn`t even know what year really, we put a 292 Chev straight six in it and that thing was tops in the woods, we dragged whole length trees out with that thing, was better than the deuces n a halfs we all had as it was shorter and could turn/navigate in much shorter/ closer tight areas.


----------



## Stihl 041S

For a great cheap serious plow a 2 1/2 is hard to beat.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> For a great cheap serious plow a 2 1/2 is hard to beat.



They are great for going straight ahead but their manouverability sucks. Back in the early 70`s we could buy them for $1500. ex military right here in Hfx. or Dartmouth. There was easily 40-50 of them within a 40 mile radius of me.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry,Dan that storm aint done with Robin yet ! It may get up there ? LOL


----------



## dancan

No storm here , just winter .
Other parts of the province , they got storm .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No storm here , just winter .
> Other parts of the province , they got storm .



Don't think ya want it anyway ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Jerry,Dan that storm aint done with Robin yet ! It may get up there ? LOL



You got that right John!! No sign of let up....getting towards dark...snowing like all get out....wind howling...stihl at it......was going out and move some more snow...but ta hell with it.....it'll be right there in the morning...drive clear enough to get out with the truck if I had to.....but no place to go....Hoss's all good for the night....so am I....time for a tall green can me thinks.....and put the wood to 'er....Ol gonna roast a chicken....smashed taters.... brussel sprouts..gravy...chocolate cake w/icing an 'nilla ice cream....she cooks the whole time it storms.....


----------



## tbone75

All I have done today is sleep a while,get up a while. Vicious cycle ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You got that right John!! No sign of let up....getting towards dark...snowing like all get out....wind howling...stihl at it......was going out and move some more snow...but ta hell with it.....it'll be right there in the morning...drive clear enough to get out with the truck if I had to.....but no place to go....Hoss's all good for the night....so am I....time for a tall green can me thinks.....and put the wood to 'er....Ol gonna roast a chicken....smashed taters.... brussel sprouts..gravy...chocolate cake w/icing an 'nilla ice cream....she cooks the whole time it storms.....



From the sounds of it , best to stay in !

You know how to eat ! Someone needs to show Ron what food is !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Don't think ya want it anyway ! LOL




I didn't know that river in Egypt flowed clear up around Dartmouth.....Huh?....live and learn....Pssssst....Gotta love the guy that invented "tooless" can opening....


----------



## tbone75

Nephew just called,done something to the 064 he just got from me. Sounds like he tore the chain catcher off it ? And screwed up his 350 Husky again ? 
Told him he had a boot in the azz coming !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> From the sounds of it , best to stay in !
> 
> You know how to eat ! Someone needs to show Ron what food is !



i think you would find Robin and i pretty much appreciate the same foods..
except clams,he had TO many 
bet his chiken aint overdonr till it' dried out ! 
bet he dont eat SPAM either !!


----------



## tbone75

Don't member tearing up so much chit when I was 30 ? Don't think I tore up so much chit when I was 17 !

Dang kids !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> i think you would find Robin and i pretty much appreciate the same foods..
> except clams,he had TO many
> bet his chiken aint overdonr till it' dried out !
> bet he dont eat SPAM either !!



Sure aint seen him that chit you do ?

Don't know about SPAM ? He may like it ? 

Aint seen him take a bite out of a cows arse either ? While it stihl standing !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> i think you would find Robin and i pretty much appreciate the same foods..
> except clams,he had TO many
> bet his chiken aint overdonr till it' dried out !
> bet he dont eat SPAM either !!



You and I don't always completely agree, Ron ......but I can't argue with a damn thing you just said...LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I like moist chicken and turkey ! I can eat it dry too ! Good either way !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You and I don't always completely agree, Ron ......but I can't argue with a damn thing you just said...LOLOL!!!!!



Guess SPAM is out ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Can't really say nuttin about the sea food you guys get ? Not yet !  Gonna find out !


----------



## tbone75

Almost hate to tell you guys , the sun has been shining most of the day here ! Only 33 out right now , but was almost 40 !


----------



## tbone75

Got to open a window ! 79.3 deg. in here ! Haven't loaded the stove for ?? OL may have while I was snoozing ? She is out shopping now. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure aint seen him that chit you do ?
> 
> Don't know about SPAM ? He may like it ?
> 
> Aint seen him take a bite out of a cows arse either ? While it stihl standing !




Well I have an excuse...more or less..... ain't eaten red meat in over thutty yrs.....so the rare/well done thing isn't much of an issue....it's either cooked or it ain't.....I ain't a vegitarian either....but wife #II was and she could cook so you didn't miss meat.....got me off the red meat in my 20's...never went back....other than a little deer or moose now and then...medium well....little pink in center.....moist... LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nephew just called,done something to the 064 he just got from me. Sounds like he tore the chain catcher off it ? And screwed up his 350 Husky again ?
> Told him he had a boot in the azz coming !



Get him a mini mac and an xl LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Get him a mini mac and an xl LOL



Better yet get him an antique Swede saw........not a Modern Swede Saw with a motor....the other kind....the push me pull you kind...eh?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Better yet get him an antique Swede saw........not a Modern Swede Saw with a motor....the other kind....the push me pull you kind...eh?



Not real sure he couldn't break that too ? I will say he has gotten a little better. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not real sure he couldn't break that too ? I will say he has gotten a little better. LOL



The blade breaks on the Swede saw quite easily....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

There,,all plowed out and my truck out and headed out ,ready for it's trip to the garage.

the clicking i heard from the front end was actually quit loud with the door open,does sound like a broken axle .
probly the cheapest thing to fix 
think he charged me $65 installed last time ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Chevy with the electric heated oil plunger,that has been replaced.
> is working,just a clicking noise from front.
> no clicking when 4x4 disingaged.
> talked to friend mechanic,very familiar with them.
> the heated oil keeps the plunger in and it seems like it's working,but not the fork it pushes on or sumthin.
> no way to manwell engage it



There are two options to the original themal lock... one from GM and one aftermarket. I put the electric stepper motor style (became standard in ~97) in my '92 after it left me hung up in the snow with a car in tow. The GM upgrade requires a $10.00 billet spacer and a wiring harness thing. It took all of 10 minutes to install. 

The aftermarket is by PosiLock and I have one in my FIL's S-10 blazer right now. Simple cable system that does not require any power to lock and also allows 2wd low range. 

Good luck with it. The weakness of the system is the thermal unit but the rest of the system is bullet proof...well this young driver didn't tear his up with big tires and lots of throttle!



pioneerguy600 said:


> I have to get another truck this year, I don`t know what I can get to replace the one I have . It was special built for me but alas that can`t be done anymore.....:msp_scared::msp_scared:



I wanted to order a truck 5 years ago and they told me they couldn't do it...they could search for one. Very disappointing.



pioneerguy600 said:


> I did that once way back in the woods,14 miles out to the first house, road so icy I could not strand up. I had some stainless steel mechanic wire in the tool box, just reinserted the cross shaft into the empty outer case/race abd wired er up. Made it all the way back home, some 45 miles on one wire up job....LOL



Ingenuity through necessity. Awesome!



dancan said:


> Get him a mini mac and an xl LOL



That's just wrong destroying XLs! Sounds like he needs a wild thing!!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> There are two options to the original themal lock... one from GM and one aftermarket. I put the electric stepper motor style (became standard in ~97) in my '92 after it left me hung up in the snow with a car in tow. The GM upgrade requires a $10.00 billet spacer and a wiring harness thing. It took all of 10 minutes to install.
> 
> The aftermarket is by PosiLock and I have one in my FIL's S-10 blazer right now. Simple cable system that does not require any power to lock and also allows 2wd low range.
> 
> Good luck with it. The weakness of the system is the thermal unit but the rest of the system is bullet proof...well this young driver didn't tear his up with big tires and lots of throttle!QUOTE]
> 
> Good info Jimmy,tnx.
> 
> see my last post,i think axle now as suggested before.
> 
> this truck is history as soon as the demand for plow trucks drop,,,you seen the pix !! LOL !!


----------



## PB

So, our basement smells like a skunk this afternoon. Anyone know what could be causing this? THere is definitely not a skunk down there. Should I be worried about the furnace or electrical?


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> So, our basement smells like a skunk this afternoon. Anyone know what could be causing this? THere is definitely not a skunk down there. Should I be worried about the furnace or electrical?



Plumbing,..as in sewer gas backing up from septic system or sewer main.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You have a floor drain down there? Fill it with water, the trap that is.


----------



## roncoinc

PB said:


> So, our basement smells like a skunk this afternoon. Anyone know what could be causing this? THere is definitely not a skunk down there. Should I be worried about the furnace or electrical?



Check stink pipe,,make sure it didnt get blocked from snow..

Robin sneak a stihl down there just to mess with ya ??


----------



## Cantdog

Has your oil furnace been cleaned recently?? If it has then most likely you are getting a backdraft down the chimney due to these wild winds.....If your furnace hasn't been cleaned recently........go out doors and look for black smoke when Kelly turns up the t-stat and the furnace starts.....probably just the wind...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Check stink pipe,,make sure it didnt get blocked from snow..
> 
> Robin sneak a stihl down there just to mess with ya ??



Stink can`t get out unless a trap is dry or a pipe breaks.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Check stink pipe,,make sure it didnt get blocked from snow..
> 
> Robin sneak a stihl down there just to mess with ya ??



Hush Ron...you said you wouldn't tell....

And yes as Jerry said could well be sewer gas backing up the cellar drain if that hooked into the sewer and not just a seperate drain the exits downhill on the surface ..somewhere...there should not be any openings into the cellar even if the stinkpipe was covered with snow....unles you have an open/dissconnected drain somewhere...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stink can`t get out unless a trap is dry or a pipe breaks.



Sure gets out of Ron ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmm is your washer down cellar?????


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hush Ron...you said you wouldn't tell....
> 
> And yes as Jerry said could well be sewer gas backing up the cellar drain if that hooked into the sewer and not just a seperate drain the exits downhill on the surface ..somewhere...there should not be any openings into the cellar even if the stinkpipe was covered with snow....unles you have an open/dissconnected drain somewhere...



I have seen several clothes washer drains go dry if a washing machine is not hooked up to them also seen plenty of floor drains smell really bad if they are not trapped and full of water. We plumb in a trap primer line to every floor drain in a new house.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Plumbing,..as in sewer gas backing up from septic system or sewer main.



There ya go !!

dabbling in the sewer again ! LOL !!


----------



## PB

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have a floor drain down there? Fill it with water, the trap that is.



Yes there is a drain down there. I will put some water in there. 



roncoinc said:


> Check stink pipe,,make sure it didnt get blocked from snow..
> 
> Robin sneak a stihl down there just to mess with ya ??



Not blocked and not sure how it would get into the basement



Cantdog said:


> Has your oil furnace been cleaned recently?? If it has then most likely you are getting a backdraft down the chimney due to these wild winds.....If your furnace hasn't been cleaned recently........go out doors and look for black smoke when Kelly turns up the t-stat and the furnace starts.....probably just the wind...



This was my first thought. The furnace was cleaned back in Sept. and figured the wind was pushing the exhaust back down but never smelled skunk before. 



Cantdog said:


> Hush Ron...you said you wouldn't tell....
> 
> And yes as Jerry said could well be sewer gas backing up the cellar drain if that hooked into the sewer and not just a seperate drain the exits downhill on the surface ..somewhere...there should not be any openings into the cellar even if the stinkpipe was covered with snow....unles you have an open/dissconnected drain somewhere...


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmm is your washer down cellar?????



Yes it is in the basement.


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> Yes there is a drain down there. I will put some water in there.
> 
> 
> 
> Not blocked and not sure how it would get into the basement
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first thought. The furnace was cleaned back in Sept. and figured the wind was pushing the exhaust back down but never smelled skunk before.



Unless you are burning green wood, like Dogwood...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Critters like rats and mice can get in floor drains, build nests and even die in there, causing a very big stink....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> Yes it is in the basement.



If it is used regularly the trap will have water in it.


----------



## PB

pioneerguy600 said:


> If it is used regularly the trap will have water in it.



It does get used regularly. So, it should have have water in the trap, right?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are great for going straight ahead but their manouverability sucks. Back in the early 70`s we could buy them for $1500. ex military right here in Hfx. or Dartmouth. There was easily 40-50 of them within a 40 mile radius of me.



No kidding. Flat and straight and cheap. 

Still 5-7 fo a good one.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure gets out of Ron ! :msp_scared:



I aint the one thet fahts and makes everybode leave !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> It does get used regularly. So, it should have have water in the trap, right?



Yes.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stink can`t get out unless a trap is dry or a pipe breaks.



All my stihl's must have broken pipes someplace


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Yes it is in the basement.




Is there a trap installed in the washer drain?? Can you feel cold air coming from either the floor drain or the washer drain?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I aint the one thet fahts and makes everybode leave !!



I do have a little gas.














All the time ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Certainly don't know for sure but I almost doubt your cellar drain is connected to the sewer...due to the age of your house and being on a rather steep hillside but it still could be......


----------



## roncoinc

Maybe he DOES have a skunk that snuck in down there ??

I havent noticed anything else that smells close ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I do have a little gas.
> All the time ! LOL



You STIHNK !! 

bacon fahts !!


----------



## PB

No, no cold air coming out of the washer drain. There is a trap there, but not much of one. I pulled the washer drain out and smelled down the pipe and it doesn't smell like anything and no draft either.


----------



## PB

roncoinc said:


> Maybe he DOES have a skunk that snuck in down there ??
> 
> I havent noticed anything else that smells close ??



Don't know how it could have gotten down there unless it found that spare key I lost.


----------



## roncoinc

chainsaws to skunk sthink to bacon fahts to broken plow trucks to snow storms to ,,,,,, ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> chainsaws to skunk sthink to bacon fahts to broken plow trucks to snow storms to ,,,,,, ??



Just never know where this thread will go from one sec. to the next !


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> No, no cold air coming out of the washer drain. There is a trap there, but not much of one. I pulled the washer drain out and smelled down the pipe and it doesn't smell like anything and no draft either.



How 'bout the floor drain??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just never know where this thread will go from one sec. to the next !



Just to keep somewhat on track, I cleaned a chainsaw today, fuel lines and rubber parts are on their way from NY to NS for the Red Brick Saw.


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> How 'bout the floor drain??



Somehow I think you are just trying to get me to walk around the basement smelling the floor.  But no, no smell or draft from the floor drain. The washer drain and floor drain are one in the same just an extra pipe.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just to keep somewhat on track, I cleaned a chainsaw today, fuel lines and rubber parts are on their way from NY to NS for the Red Brick Saw.



Found parts for that thing ! :msp_confused:


----------



## Cantdog

I almost ordered some parts today......found what I needed....but then had second thoughts and decided to wait and make absolutely certain I get the right stuff.....saws are at the shop...behind 2' of snow and a 5' plow bank...I at home behind my knife and fork waiting patiently for my supper.....sigh.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Found parts for that thing ! :msp_confused:



Yes I did, just never stop digging no matter how many times you are told they are NLA...


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Somehow I think you are just trying to get me to walk around the basement smelling the floor.  But no, no smell or draft from the floor drain. The washer drain and floor drain are one in the same just an extra pipe.





Probably an ocasional back draft on the furnace through the barometric damper....when the furnac is running....sulpher smell....does your chimney have a cap? Could be a paranormal presence too.... I suppose......ghosts of skunks past.......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes I did, just never stop digging no matter how many times you are told they are NLA...



Just for Auntie Dan and a red brick ! 










He won't even use !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Probably an ocasional back draft on the furnace through the barometric damper....when the furnac is running....sulpher smell....does your chimney have a cap? Could be a paranormal presence too.... I suppose......ghosts of skunks past.......



Sure hope skunks don't come back to haunt me ! I am in deep dodo ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure hope skunks don't come back to haunt me ! I am in deep dodo ! :msp_scared:



Skunk ghosts...LOL


----------



## dancan

Pfahts !
I was outside looking for the storm that Ron and Robin are braggin' up and I caint find it , must be you guys with all them pfahts ! Durn global warming !
It's a good thing the EPA is looking after us with ethanol and lean running new saws .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Pfahts !
> I was outside looking for the storm that Ron and Robin are braggin' up and I caint find it , must be you guys with all them pfahts ! Durn global warming !
> It's a good thing the EPA is looking after us with ethanol and lean running new saws .



Where is the snow storm??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Pfahts !
> I was outside looking for the storm that Ron and Robin are braggin' up and I caint find it , must be you guys with all them pfahts ! Durn global warming !
> It's a good thing the EPA is looking after us with ethanol and lean running new saws .



Its them COWS doin it ! :msp_scared: 

Don't you hear or read the news ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where is the snow storm??



Robin is hogging it all ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Robin is hogging it all ! :msp_sneaky:



Well,.ok as long as one of us is getting some...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where is the snow storm??



It'll be there in about 10 mins.....enjoy.....

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=xgo


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I better go buy this shovel,

Shovel - Halifax Hand Tools For Sale - Kijiji Halifax Canada.


----------



## Cantdog

Better go get it...won't last long at that price....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I better go buy this shovel,
> 
> Shovel - Halifax Hand Tools For Sale - Kijiji Halifax Canada.



Better grab it , could be the last one !


:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Better go get it...won't last long at that price....LOL!!!



Seen Dan go flying past here just a couple minutes before I found that add...LOL


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Maybe he DOES have a skunk that snuck in down there ??
> 
> I havent noticed anything else that smells close ??



You have NOT smelled a Husky lately have you.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seen Dan go flying past here just a couple minutes before I found that add...LOL



Booz run ?


----------



## sefh3

evening all 
Just got home not too long ago. My son graduated to a purple belt in karate today. 
Decided to take him out to dinner. Mid term grades came in and both had great scores.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> evening all
> Just got home not too long ago. My son graduated to a purple belt in karate today.
> Decided to take him out to dinner. Mid term grades came in and both had great scores.



Great ! Sounds like Mom & Dad are doing a very good job ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Booz run ?



Think he seen that ad for the shovel.


----------



## sefh3

Yeah they take after their mother. 
It's funny how my daughter learns from reading
my son learns from hand on learning. The two of them make a deadly combination.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to bump us up a few notches.


----------



## sefh3

We are SEEEElacking tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> We are SEEEElacking tonight.



Guess John is all tuckered out...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well, where is all the slackeers this morning, snow got you all covered over...LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning. Looks like I missed a bunch of excitement looking for the smell last night. 

Made the trek to my favorite saw shop yesterday. It is a little old service station from the '40s that is now a Husky only saw shop. The owner is ~75 and I don't know how much longer he'll be there as he has some bad issues with his sciatic nerve. Walk in and there is a 281 with a bow bar in for service, 272s, 372s, etc and very few of the 455 Ranchers and other lower end saws. Start looking on the wall and he had a 365, 3 - 372s, and 2-390s. He is the ONLY shop around that has any of the bigger saws. Most shops around will stop at a 455 and only a 440 Stihl. He tried to get me to take home a 390..and quoted me 1100 out the door with a 28" bar. Not a bad price but I have no need for the saws I have. I did pick up a loop of LGX - 84 DL for 16.00 and my buddy picked up a 20" bar and two loops of LGX. He was at $45 for the 20" bar... again the best price in town and not a bad price anywhere I don't think. 

After that we hit a thrift shop looking for a toaster oven so I can warm my cases and start going back together on my 365. No luck but not a bad morning. 

Dropped him off and headed home to find a bunch of NOS gaskets waiting for me for my Super XL project! Got the cylinder back on and started on the fuel tank cleaning before the wife called TIME on chainsaws for the day. 

Quick question on the XL, I located the ring gaps opposite the exhaust side. I did not pay attention pulling it down but that is the side that makes sense. Can anyone confirm or tell me to pull it back down and flip the piston 180*?

For today the mission is to find a toaster oven for the shop!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well, where is all the slackeers this morning, snow got you all covered over...LOL



Yes...and to add to my snowy woes....I awake to find my fridge/freezer has gone south....soooooo...after I get the tractor started and dig a path to the front door so I can back the truck up to the door I can go buy a shiney new one.....going to be a long...long day.....this will also kick a couple saw projets I was planning on starting down the road a ways as well....Oh well it's only time....and money....which is really time anyway in but negotiable form....(sigh) It is quiet, bright, clear and 10 above, here.......


----------



## tbone75

Bad night , bad morning so far. Got the chills and sweats , thanks to the OL ! So dam cold last night,had 4 blankets on top and a heating pad under me ! Be going to urgent care today or my doc tomorrow !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yes...and to add to my snowy woes....I awake to find my fridge/freezer has gone south....soooooo...after I get the tractor started and dig a path to the front door so I can back the truck up to the door I can go buy a shiney new one.....going to be a long...long day.....this will also kick a couple saw projets I was planning on starting down the road a ways as well....Oh well it's only time....and money....which is really time anyway in but negotiable form....(sigh) It is quiet, bright, clear and 10 above, here.......



Look at it this way,,,
you get a new outside bear proof trash container !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bad night , bad morning so far. Got the chills and sweats , thanks to the OL ! So dam cold last night,had 4 blankets on top and a heating pad under me ! Be going to urgent care today or my doc tomorrow !



Sorry to hear that ,,BUT,,
i must chastise you !!
you have been warned MANY times about stihlitosis and thought you were imune.now your spreading it around.
take a pound of bacon and 6 mtn dews and call me in the morning


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,portland 29 inches reported !

how you make out ?


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like N.S. dint get anything ??

wx went further west it seems,ontario ?


----------



## roncoinc

Just for John 

http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/189124.htm


----------



## Scooterbum

Good Morning everyone !!


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Good Morning everyone !!



Yeh rite !!

two feet of snow and a broken plow truck dont really make it THAT good !


----------



## Scooterbum

You woke up right??????????

I count every day I wake up a pretty good day.

Sorry to hear bout' the truck though.


----------



## Scooterbum

Anybody know anything about a John Deere 60V?
I aquired a super clean low hour one yesterday.Typical sitting too long with fuel in it.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> You woke up right??????????
> 
> I count every day I wake up a pretty good day.
> 
> Sorry to hear bout' the truck though.



Wake up and take sustinence,aint ALL bad i guess


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Anybody know anything about a John Deere 60V?
> I aquired a super clean low hour one yesterday.Typical sitting too long with fuel in it.



Know a little bit.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,portland 29 inches reported !
> 
> how you make out ?




Don't know what the "Official" count is but I gotta say 20-22"...hard to tell 'cause it blew around so much......


----------



## Scooterbum

Guy kept telling me about this big huge JD saw he had. Looked hurt when I wasn't impressed, then I handed him the 1130G and said put this in some wood.
He came back with a grin.
Now I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with it. Seeing as how JD is a bad word around these parts.The green sorta' clashes with all the blue.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Guy kept telling me about this big huge JD saw he had. Looked hurt when I wasn't impressed, then I handed him the 1130G and said put this in some wood.
> He came back with a grin.
> Now I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with it. Seeing as how JD is a bad word around these parts.The green sorta' clashes with all the blue.



It's a good 60cc saw.
think it's an Echo ??
notice it IS well made.?


----------



## sefh3

Scooterbum said:


> Guy kept telling me about this big huge JD saw he had. Looked hurt when I wasn't impressed, then I handed him the 1130G and said put this in some wood.
> He came back with a grin.
> Now I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with it. Seeing as how JD is a bad word around these parts.The green sorta' clashes with all the blue.



Oh just paint it orange and call it an Echo. But them I guess the orange might clash with that blue too.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Bad night , bad morning so far. Got the chills and sweats , thanks to the OL ! So dam cold last night,had 4 blankets on top and a heating pad under me ! Be going to urgent care today or my doc tomorrow !



Let's hope that it's not the noravirus flu that's going around. You will feel like that for a week and because it's a virus you have to let it run it's course. Meds don't help it much.


----------



## sefh3

Dan musta bought that new shovel and is stihl out using it. He's late this morning.


----------



## dancan

Sorry I'm late , I decided to road test a new pillow , it sure worked great !


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Looks like N.S. dint get anything ??
> 
> wx went further west it seems,ontario ?





Them upper Canadians can have it LOL .


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. 

Toaster oven is gonna get a work out today. Have two 026 jugs that need cleaning, a crank that needs bearings and a case that needs a crank.


----------



## dancan

John , you need one of these , it's not too late .


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Sorry I'm late , I decided to road test a new pillow , it sure worked great !



That new shovel isn't as ergomonic as you thought.


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas.
> 
> Toaster oven is gonna get a work out today. Have two 026 jugs that need cleaning, a crank that needs bearings and a case that needs a crank.



Sounds like your gonna be busy today. Did you find any filters yet? I think I have some but don't remember were they are at. I'll look if you need them.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> john , you need one of these , it's not too late .





lol !!!


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Sounds like your gonna be busy today. Did you find any filters yet? I think I have some but don't remember were they are at. I'll look if you need them.



As a matter of fact, I could still use one non-pro 026 filter. That would be awesome! Pretty sure I've got everything else. 

Could still use a cylinder cover. I have enough but one is ripped in several places and missing one of the two locating tabs on the FW side.


----------



## roncoinc

the smell of that should get John going !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Scooterbum said:


> Guy kept telling me about this big huge JD saw he had. Looked hurt when I wasn't impressed, then I handed him the 1130G and said put this in some wood.
> He came back with a grin.
> Now I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with it. Seeing as how JD is a bad word around these parts.The green sorta' clashes with all the blue.



Ohh I can let you store it here on a shelf over a JD 110 round fender. I'll let it rest between an Echo 750 EVL, and an Echo 452 VL just down from the CS 440. They'll play nice together! 

Ohh s#$t I just let out that have a thing for Echos!


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , Ad ID 455411255 , looks like an SD109


----------



## tbone75

Back up for a little bit. Dam arthritis is messing with me too ! Ankles,knees and hands.Couldn't get my dang pill bottle open ! Rain moving in tonight,and tomorrow. :msp_thumbdn: Never made it to the stove today, OL gets to ! LOL
Not going to need it, 50 today and tomorrow !

Ron the last thing I worked on was that Husky weed whacker ! Can't be that , no Husky ever made me sick. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Have almost lost my voice now. The OL should be happy ! LOL Ribs hurt from coughing so much and so hard too !

They put the OLs Uncle in the hospital yesterday from this crap .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Have almost lost my voice now. The OL should be happy ! LOL Ribs hurt from coughing so much and so hard too !
> 
> They put the OLs Uncle in the hospital yesterday from this crap .



QUICK ! start rubbing a husky !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is a nice little SD,kind of like the 115`s.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Have almost lost my voice now. The OL should be happy ! LOL Ribs hurt from coughing so much and so hard too !
> 
> They put the OLs Uncle in the hospital yesterday from this crap .



Slugs got ribs ???? . 

hope it gets better !


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,,didnt get any snow from that " event " ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Looks like N.S. dint get anything ??
> 
> wx went further west it seems,ontario ?



You guys can have it, we didn`t get very much and that is fine with me. Had about 2" to move out of my driveway, took about 20 mins to clear all pathways and the drive.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Have almost lost my voice now. The OL should be happy ! LOL Ribs hurt from coughing so much and so hard too !
> 
> They put the OLs Uncle in the hospital yesterday from this crap .



Hope it doesn`t get you as bad as some people I know.
You can keep that to, don`t want it at all......LOL


----------



## dancan

I just finished cleaning up mine and the neighbour's the driveway , 4" of snow over 2 days and a little breeze make for some monstrous 10" snow drifts LOL
I had more snow on the tractor than the no snow on the car .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I just finished cleaning up mine and the neighbour's the driveway , 4" of snow over 2 days and a little breeze make for some monstrous 10" snow drifts LOL
> I had more snow on the tractor than the no snow on the car .



Right down on the Lake from you they are getting a lot of drifting, all the snow on the Lake surface is blowing ashore and piling up around the houses and tree line. Paul had some 20" drifts to punch out with the JD blower....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I will go see the doc tomorrow. The OL did a few days ago,she is doing fine now.
Told her to stop kissing on them other women at work ! Quit bringing this chit home to everyone ! LOL


----------



## dancan

I'll bet he was wearing a Huusuqvee hat .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'll bet he was wearing a Huusuqvee hat .



Newbie, likely first year plowing just trying to make a couple of fast bucks. Does a miserable job on the snow and a couple hundred damage to the surroundings....LOL.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well I'm all set to start my first build as I just scored a nice toaster oven for $15.00 at the local Good Will! It's one of the bigger sized units for 4 slices of toast at once or one case half. Looks like they didn't use it much, just enough to break the handle off the door. I'll work around that one for sure. 

Probably won't get to it today.. but getting pretty excited. Once I get one or two together I'll start trying to learn about porting. I've heard there were some good teachers around here that could walk a young whipper snapper through it. 

Hope you get to feeling better John, sounds like you're just covered up with the cruds.


----------



## dancan

Sorry to hear you're under the weather John .







Get well soon .


----------



## dancan

Geez John , I'm sorry , I meant this for a get well pic .


----------



## AU_K2500

Well got one top end all together. 120 psi with new piston kit. 

Got the bearings on the other crank. Waiting on a case gasket to put it all together.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Geez John , I'm sorry , I meant this for a get well pic .



That is good stuff too ! Just had some not long ago !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well got one top end all together. 120 psi with new piston kit.
> 
> Got the bearings on the other crank. Waiting on a case gasket to put it all together.



Sounds a little low ? May be just fine after it runs a little ? Could be just right on one of them for all I know ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sorry to hear you're under the weather John .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get well soon .



Guess she has her foot on something there ? Took a while to get down that far. :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds a little low ? May be just fine after it runs a little ? Could be just right on one of them for all I know ? LOL



Would have to know where the squish is set at, most 026`s with .020 squish will have over 150 comp, mine have over 180 comp.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess she has her foot on something there ? Took a while to get down that far. :msp_w00t:



Don`t dial up ,suck?


----------



## AU_K2500

New top end kit. I've always been told comp is low till rings seat.....is that wrong?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> New top end kit. I've always been told comp is low till rings seat.....is that wrong?



Common gains are only around 10 lbs.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> New top end kit. I've always been told comp is low till rings seat.....is that wrong?



Must be a squeel,,they barely run anyway,no prob.


----------



## AU_K2500

Removed base gasket. .025 squish 150 psi.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Removed base gasket. .025 squish 150 psi.



That sounds way better !


----------



## roncoinc

I HATE snowblowers TOO !!!










put a new Oregon carb on this today,,box said made in china..
didnt have first thru third gear,couldnt handle 2 ft of snow.
adjusted the engage cable and now 1st thru 3rd is reverse !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I HATE snowblowers TOO !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put a new Oregon carb on this today,,box said made in china..
> didnt have first thru third gear,couldnt handle 2 ft of snow.
> adjusted the engage cable and now 1st thru 3rd is reverse !!



You don't have any others to use ?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> That sounds way better !



Of course. Soon as I do good Jerry is gone.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You don't have any others to use ?



nope,sold them except one that also needs a carb that is hidden under the snow..
found this one this mornin,a handle was sticking out so i found it 
i did see a lump that may be the other one,dont know if it takes the same carb.

i hate using a snowblower anyway !
prefer my plow truck.
in the garage tomorrow,will be cleaning up with it in the afternoon.
sitting in it nice and warm with a cup of coffe and wearing just a shirt and slippers.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Of course. Soon as I do good Jerry is gone.



He will be back. LOL It will run just fine now !


----------



## dancan

Stihl slippers ..........


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Stihl slippers ..........



Your on the edge,,you know that ??


----------



## dancan

Ta go with a Stihl T shirt .


----------



## dancan




----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Stihl slippers ..........



:haha:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ta go with a Stihl T shirt .



How far can Ron toss a snow blower ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> How far can Ron toss a snow blower ? :msp_rolleyes:



I don't know but I can see a duck going through the snowblower soon LOL


----------



## roncoinc

:msp_angry:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I don't know but I can see a duck going through the snowblower soon LOL



I don`t see no ,duck....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I am starting to freeze again ! Time to craw in bed and keep warm ! Call the doc early in the morning.

You guys go easy on Ron , he had a rough day !

Nytol !


----------



## roncoinc

HHmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........

everybody ducked out !! 

good !! give me time to re-do my list !! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

Night John...get some sleep...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have a good night John.Get some rest.


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas. 

Hey Ron. What's all that white chit on the ground.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas.
> 
> Hey Ron. What's all that white chit on the ground.



YOU wanna git on the list TOO !! ???? :msp_angry:


----------



## Cantdog

I'm not feeling all that well myself......came over me just after leaving the last refridgerator store.......I've bought some really nice vehicles for less than what they want for an ice box.........bought a new 20" Tsmura while I stihl can....retail therapy..helps..:msp_angry:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> YOU wanna git on the list TOO !! ???? :msp_angry:



Go ahead! MAKE. MY. DAY.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I'm not feeling all that well myself......came over me just after leaving the last refridgerator store.......I've bought some really nice vehicles for less than what they want for an ice box.........bought a new 20" Tsmura while I stihl can....retail therapy..helps..:msp_angry:



They are a nice ,bar.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I'm not feeling all that well myself......came over me just after leaving the last refridgerator store.......I've bought some really nice vehicles for less than what they want for an ice box.........bought a new 20" Tsmura while I stihl can....retail therapy..helps..:msp_angry:



Seeing YOU aint pickin on me i will sympathize.

It may be the last one you will buy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Get some rest John. Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## roncoinc

TIME ! 

( reg.tm. )

new list in morning


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nite Ron.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite Ron,..hope your truck problem doesn`t get too expensive.


----------



## AU_K2500

Bryce sure treats ya right. Paid on Thursday, will be here tomorrow! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Cantdog

Firewood spambot doin a drive by.....just to keep it on page 1....back to dreaming of icemakers and LED illumination, cold beer, deflated wallets and such things......


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Bryce sure treats ya right. Paid on Thursday, will be here tomorrow! Woo-hoo!



Always do good with Bryce....when I order a couple things they always call me back to ask if there is anything else I might need for the saw/series that I ordered for...they know (and remember) my preference in saws and sometimes have other stuff that's not yet listed....got some real good stuff at great deals that way....they move product without having to pay to list...all good win/win!!!


----------



## dancan

A little early in the morning for ice cubes and beer isn't it ???
But then again , new fridge so it's got to be up to the task anytime of the day , everyday :msp_smile:

Tsumara sure make a nice bar .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> A little early in the morning for ice cubes and beer isn't it ???
> But then again , new fridge so it's got to be up to the task anytime of the day , everyday :msp_smile:
> 
> Tsumara sure make a nice bar .



You better break the fridge in right!

If I were to look for anything other than an Oregon or Sithl bar around here, people would look at me like I was nuts. It is fine for me as at this point I may only cut 1.5-2 cords a year. It is just interesting to me how some regions demand higher quality and some are completely content being ignorant. I would think a production guy would want the best he could get to eliminate time dressing rails and such... maybe not?!


Off to the W thing for a mandatory insurance meeting... YaY..:msp_angry:


----------



## roncoinc

#1 Aunty Dan
#2 Dancant
#3 Dan
#4 dancant
#5 Jewwy

revised as needed.


----------



## dancan

As I drove in to work the higher the snowbanks got and I heard on the radio that some of the southern parts of NS got wind speeds of 100mph .
Hey Ron , I got a snow blowah that works great , you can use it if you need it , see , I'm nice


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> As I drove in to work the higher the snowbanks got and I heard on the radio that some of the southern parts of NS got wind speeds of 100mph .
> Hey Ron , I got a snow blowah that works great , you can use it if you need it , see , I'm nice



What snowbanks?? Thought you guys didn't get any snow.......


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> You better break the fridge in right!
> 
> If I were to look for anything other than an Oregon or Sithl bar around here, people would look at me like I was nuts. It is fine for me as at this point I may only cut 1.5-2 cords a year. It is just interesting to me how some regions demand higher quality and some are completely content being ignorant. I would think a production guy would want the best he could get to eliminate time dressing rails and such... maybe not?!
> 
> 
> Off to the W thing for a mandatory insurance meeting... YaY..:msp_angry:



I didn't need another bar ........just needed to spend in selfdefense....and I couldn't resist the price...and I do really like Total/Tsmura bars .... but it was the $$$$...glad I did because the listed he had 5 available.....I went back 10 mins later and they were all gone.......

20" Tilton Total Chainsaw Bar Fits Husqvarna Jonsereds | eBay


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> What snowbanks?? Thought you guys didn't get any snow.......



I didn't , never even had to clean any snow of the car .
My driveway must be pointed in the right direction , kinda like a self-cleaning oven LOL


----------



## dancan

You don't need that old stock , I'll trade ya a case of tall green cans from Nova Scotia for it .


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning. Off to the J thing.....but sadly, not to do any W. I have to take an 8 hour refresher course for my LEAN certification.


----------



## tbone75

Just got home about an hour ago from the hospital. 2am I woke the OL up to take me in,really thought I had pmonia , doc said bad case of bronchitis. Just couldn't seem to catch my breath. They gave me some breathing treatment , never had that before . Then gave me antibiotics through a IV , took an hour and a half just for that ! Gave me 2 scripts to fill . So right now I feel way better !!


----------



## Scooterbum

Sounds like you'll be on the mend now, good to hear.
That not breathing is scarey crap right there. I've caved a few lungs in in bike wrecks, sorta gets your attention.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Sounds like you'll be on the mend now, good to hear.
> That not breathing is scarey crap right there. I've caved a few lungs in in bike wrecks, sorta gets your attention.



Not being able to breathe sure gets your attention ! LOL 
Should have let the OL take me Sun. like she wanted. LOL 
Just thought I would be OK till this morning to go see my doc. Just kept getting worse last night.
I will be just fine now !


----------



## Scooterbum

Make yourself a big,big pot of chicken noodle soup. It works.


----------



## tbone75

I don't have the flu , you guys ever get tested for that ? They stuck some little swab thing up my nose , made my eyes water ! LOL Dam thing was 6 -8" long !


----------



## sledrat

GARLIC lots of it load up on it,, And honey


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I don't have the flu , you guys ever get tested for that ? They stuck some little swab thing up my nose , made my eyes water ! LOL Dam thing was 6 -8" long !



Nah, anymore I stay as far away from hospitals as possible.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Make yourself a big,big pot of chicken noodle soup. It works.



Yep I believe it does ! No idea whats in there to do it,but it works !


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Nah, anymore I stay as far away from hospitals as possible.



Couldn't agree more ! I won't go unless there is no other choice !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Yep I believe it does ! No idea whats in there to do it,but it works !



Scientists finally proved there's something to Grandma's fix.They have it narrowed down to something in the fat last I heard.Won't be long they'll have a pill with it in it that'll cost $50 a throw.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Scientists finally proved there's something to Grandma's fix.They have it narrowed down to something in the fat last I heard.Won't be long they'll have a pill with it in it that'll cost $50 a throw.



Grandmas know what there doing ! Stuff passed down for many many years !

Yep , least 50 a pill !


----------



## Scooterbum

Yesterday I got a few dogs worked out. An 034S that had a tiny pinhole right where the fuel line in the tank hooks up.Had the carb apart a few more times then I needed.
A 440 that had a weak coil.This saw ran great but was just hard to start( 8-10 pulls).Finally looked at the spark when cold and it was real faint.Pulled a coil off a 026 I had sitting and fired on the second pull.


----------



## tbone75

Not sure I will get back to the shop today ? Its possible ! LOL Sure feeling better right now !


----------



## Scooterbum

Get your rest buddy.That stuff can wait.
Yesterday it felt like someone slammed me wth a sledge in the chest from coughing all night.slept like a log last night finally.
The little one's had it the worst here but she's just about over it.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Yesterday I got a few dogs worked out. An 034S that had a tiny pinhole right where the fuel line in the tank hooks up.Had the carb apart a few more times then I needed.
> A 440 that had a weak coil.This saw ran great but was just hard to start( 8-10 pulls).Finally looked at the spark when cold and it was real faint.Pulled a coil off a 026 I had sitting and fired on the second pull.



Them pin holes can drive ya to drink ! LOL Found that on two different saws. Tore the cab apart a few times on both before I found it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Get your rest buddy.That stuff can wait.
> Yesterday it felt like someone slammed me wth a sledge in the chest from coughing all night.slept like a log last night finally.
> The little one's had it the worst here but she's just about over it.



That is what this crap felt like,chest just kept getting tighter. Had pmonia twice before,sure felt like it again.

I will take it easy today. LOL Them saw won't run off. LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Yeah I think I'll be getting a squeeze bulb for checking the lines.Plug one end and attach the squeeze bulb to the other to check for leaks.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Yeah I think I'll be getting a squeeze bulb for checking the lines.Plug one end and attach the squeeze bulb to the other to check for leaks.



Sounds like a very good idea ! Could save a lot of trouble !


----------



## AU_K2500

It sure sounds serious when you old pharts get sick... 

Maybe y'all have just gotten more dramatic in your old age.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> It sure sounds serious when you old pharts get sick...
> 
> Maybe y'all have just gotten more dramatic in your old age.



Another 30 yrs. you will know !

Dang kids ! 


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

Bite me !! you'll get there...............


----------



## AU_K2500

Scooterbum said:


> Bite me !! you'll get there...............



Haha. Just having a little fun. You ever get my PM?


----------



## tbone75

They never use to have so dang many wires stuck on ya either ! They did a EKG on me too,said it was good. Was glad to hear that too ! LOL
Pealing all them dam things off me wasn't no fun,to dang much hair ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> They never use to have so dang many wires stuck on ya either ! They did a EKG on me too,said it was good. Was glad to hear that too ! LOL
> Pealing all them dam things off me wasn't no fun,to dang much hair ! LOL



You'll just have to wax next time LOL !!!


----------



## Scooterbum

AU_K2500 said:


> Haha. Just having a little fun. You ever get my PM?



Uhh..... just did. What kinda art ya' need ? Flames, logo, tribal? Little fairys or tweety birds?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Uhh..... just did. What kinda art ya' need ? Flames, logo, tribal? Little fairys or tweety birds?



Sparky fairys ! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> You'll just have to wax next time LOL !!!



No need now ! !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Glad you are getting fixed up John. Middle of the night is no time to feel like you are loosing control.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Glad you are getting fixed up John. Middle of the night is no time to feel like you are loosing control.



Thanks , back to normal in another day or so I bet !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well another one falls victim.. 

One of my old room mates just signed up for AS last night after I got off the phone with him at 8:30 and e-mailed me pretty excited this morning. He said he was on here for over an hour last night and had decided to go through his Pro Mac 10-10S and Super XL Auto that he picked up for next to nothing. He's up in the Lynchburg VA area so I'm sure there are good firewood saws around him that need new homes. I almost feel bad for his wife...


----------



## Scooterbum

I see there you said "Almost feel bad"


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> #1 Aunty Dan
> #2 Dancant
> #3 Dan
> #4 dancant
> #5 Jewwy
> 
> revised as needed.



Nice to see Auntie Dan almost took the whole list ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Geez John. 

Not only in the ER but we are both off Rons list.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Scientists finally proved there's something to Grandma's fix.They have it narrowed down to something in the fat last I heard.Won't be long they'll have a pill with it in it that'll cost $50 a throw.



We knew that more than 100 years ago according to my great- great grandmothers holistic remedy and cure hand written in Germanic script in a huge leather over wood bound covered book. My mothers side of the family were holistic healers and could remedy or cure all things that ailed individuals. I grew up never seeing a doctor, was born at home delivered by my grandmother just as it was done for ever before me but I was the last. My sister and brothers after me were born in the new hospital, it became as if being born at home was taboo.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We knew that more than 100 years ago according to my great- great grandmothers holistic remedy and cure hand written in Germanic script in a huge leather over wood bound covered book. My mothers side of the family were holistic healers and could remedy or cure all things that ailed individuals. I grew up never seeing a doctor, was born at home delivered by my grandmother just as it was done for ever before me but I was the last. My sister and brothers after me were born in the new hospital, it became as if being born at home was taboo.




My daughter was born at home......my ol' dog Zippy was under the bed the whole time....never came out or made a peep the whole time....


----------



## Scooterbum

Cantdog said:


> My daughter was born at home......my ol' dog Zippy was under the bed the whole time....never came out or made a peep the whole time....



Thanks I needed a warm smile this morning.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> My daughter was born at home......my ol' dog Zippy was under the bed the whole time....never came out or made a peep the whole time....



That is something no older than your daughter is !

Dogs are a whole lot smarter than some give them credit for ! Most dogs that is. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Not feeling to bad , just a little weak to go playing with saws. LOL

Tomorrow is another day. LOL

May have to check out flea bay ? LOL Not good either ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Flea Bay can be very dangerous! I always end up with no money when I check things out on there...


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That is something no older than your daughter is !
> 
> Dogs are a whole lot smarter than some give them credit for ! Most dogs that is. LOL




Well we were going to do the whole "normal" hospital route...but about 2 weeks before she was born....(just after we got back from Laconia) Jennifer decided to birth at home.......scared the chit out of me.....but you all know that arguing with a woman in that state is useless...so we god a real good midwife from way down east and that was the way it went...

Yeah ol' Zippy came by his name rightly.....quite active by nature...he had another name but just became Zippy as a matter of course.....but he was under there for 12hrs of loud times!!!! Never made a sound.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well we were going to do the whole "normal" hospital route...but about 2 weeks before she was born....(just after we got back from Laconia) Jennifer decided to birth at home.......scared the chit out of me.....but you all know that arguing with a woman in that state is useless...so we god a real good midwife from way down east and that was the way it went...
> 
> Yeah ol' Zippy came by his name rightly.....quite active by nature...he had another name but just became Zippy as a matter of course.....but he was under there for 12hrs of loud times!!!! Never made a sound.....



A woman makes up her mind, its done ! LOL I hear its making a comeback on midwives ?

12hrs under the bed is a long time for anyone or dog ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Flea Bay can be very dangerous! I always end up with no money when I check things out on there...



Evil Bay !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Exactly!


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Jimmy, you know anything about creedmoor NC?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

It's more or less a bedroom community north of Raleigh. Nice area and I have a few friends up that way. Generally pretty quiet... straight up Hwy 50. You'd come to Raleigh for anything other than groceries but it's pretty up that way. If it weren't for my in-laws and the help they need, I'd look to move in that direction myself.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> It's more or less a bedroom community north of Raleigh. Nice area and I have a few friends up that way. Generally pretty quiet... straight up Hwy 50. You'd come to Raleigh for anything other than groceries but it's pretty up that way. If it weren't for my in-laws and the help they need, I'd look to move in that direction myself.



Have history with a company up that way, Altec. Been trying to talk to them recently. They have a product engineer position available in burnsville and creedmoor.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I know both of those areas... the facility with Altec is very new in Burnsville and only open 5-6 years. That area as a whole though pay is WAY down from the Raleigh Durham area. Also the options in that area for a spouse are far fewer. Unless things have changed at the facility in Burnsville the work conditions are less than stellar. We recently relocated my in-laws to the Raleigh area from Canton, NC as there just wasn't any work there. They are now both enjoying better wages than they ever thought they would. FWIW... we are putting lots on the ground and people are getting full asking price for houses in the Raleigh area, almost a shortage! :msp_scared: If nothing else, we've faired the financial turmoil better than most of the country.


----------



## roncoinc

Poor old plow truck.
gone to it's last resting place


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Poor old plow truck.
> gone to it's last resting place



Sorry to hear that. 

Takes a while to get to know a truck.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Takes a while to get to know a truck.



Put it up on the lift and looked underneath.
he said " i aint gettin under there ! "
driveshaft rotted thru,ready to break.
gas tank falling out.
trans mount gone,tranny falling out.
broken brake line.
broken front axle.
frame rusted thru hanging by a thread.
that aint full list.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Put it up on the lift and looked underneath.
> he said " i aint gettin under there ! "
> driveshaft rotted thru,ready to break.
> gas tank falling out.
> trans mount gone,tranny falling out.
> broken brake line.
> broken front axle.
> frame rusted thru hanging by a thread.
> that aint full list.



Don't think it has much left to give you...


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Don't think it has much left to give you...



Paid $500 WITH plow setup,,five years..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Paid $500 WITH plow setup,,five years..



Umm.. yeah.. you got your money out of that one. Just out of curiosity.. how many miles are showing on it? Mine that body style had ~260k when I sold it and it was still going strong but it was no plow truck.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Umm.. yeah.. you got your money out of that one. Just out of curiosity.. how many miles are showing on it? Mine that body style had ~260k when I sold it and it was still going strong but it was no plow truck.



160 + ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Not being anywhere near enough snow for plows to be a regular thing I had no idea how much a plow kills a truck. Sounds like it does a pretty hefty number on them.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Put it up on the lift and looked underneath.
> he said " i aint gettin under there ! "
> driveshaft rotted thru,ready to break.
> gas tank falling out.
> trans mount gone,tranny falling out.
> broken brake line.
> broken front axle.
> frame rusted thru hanging by a thread.
> that aint full list.




Drove "mechanical" as we used to say. Compensate for weaknesses. 

Careful and it lasts. 

Good luck finding a replacement. 

Or do you have a "spare"?


----------



## dancan

Sad day Ron 
You can stihl have the loan of my snowblowah if needed , see , I'm nice .
John , you may want to look at chew if the bronchitis persists and if you don't want to quit ................ just sayin'
Sparky , just wait , it'll catch up to ya , it starts after 30 ........Bahahahahaha


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nice to see Auntie Dan almost took the whole NICE list ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yup , sure is Nice to be number one on the Nice list


----------



## roncoinc

I bought his spare plow truck with a buy back when i get another.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> Paid $500 WITH plow setup,,five years..



i'm guessing you gonna take the plow and setup off before you get rid of it? how big a truck is that?


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> i'm guessing you gonna take the plow and setup off before you get rid of it? how big a truck is that?



Old one 3/4 ton
new one 3/4 ton


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> i'm guessing you gonna take the plow and setup off before you get rid of it? how big a truck is that?



Yup,,i get to keep all the plow stuff from it.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Poor old plow truck.
> gone to it's last resting place



Same place as my fridge I bet......'cept yours may go to used parts.....truck coming in the morning to haul my old ice box off...and leave a purdy new one in its place....Tried to 'splain to the OL that it was winter and we could get by untill warm weather.....nay, says she.....now if I can just get an add-on to dispense amber fluids along with the ice I'll consider it a worthwhile item.....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sad day Ron
> You can stihl have the loan of my snowblowah if needed , see , I'm nice .
> John , you may want to look at chew if the bronchitis persists and if you don't want to quit ................ just sayin'
> Sparky , just wait , it'll catch up to ya , it starts after 30 ........Bahahahahaha



Wanted to quit for 20 years ! Made it a few months a few times ! LOL Just no will power for it, I guess? I will keep trying !


----------



## tbone75

I did a little cooking today. My first try a chicken noodle soup,turned out more like chicken and noodles. LOL Sure taste good,the OL is on her second bowl !  Not just me thinks its good ! LOL Seems to be about double the noodles I needed? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Old one 3/4 ton
> new one 3/4 ton



Sorry to hear about your old truck,Ron. Least you have a replacement for the short term.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I did a little cooking today. My first try a chicken noodle soup,turned out more like chicken and noodles. LOL Sure taste good,the OL is on her second bowl !  Not just me thinks its good ! LOL Seems to be about double the noodles I needed? LOL



Looks good, John. How many gallons did you make??


----------



## tbone75

Hey ! Need some smashed taters to put the chicken stuff over ! Maybe a little roasted chicken too ! LOL Them little cornish game hens !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks good, John. How many gallons did you make??



Only 2 , just me and the OL here to eat it ! LOL


----------



## dancan

The Stihl shop called me today 'plainin bout a stinky muffler bolt that I ordered for a Huusuqvee ....
What was I thinking .......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I did a little cooking today. My first try a chicken noodle soup,turned out more like chicken and noodles. LOL Sure taste good,the OL is on her second bowl !  Not just me thinks its good ! LOL Seems to be about double the noodles I needed? LOL



LOL!! Or perhaps only half enough chicken.....


----------



## tbone75

Before Ron starts on me, I cheated on the soup ! Frozen broth,caned chicken and bought noodles ! LOL Least I chopped up the veggies ! LOL

So its not REAL chicken soup , but its stihl dam good ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Or perhaps only half enough chicken.....



That could be good too ! I am stihl experimenting ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Veggies !!!!
Maybe a little bit of what Ron was tellin' you has started to sink in LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> That could be good too ! I am stihl experimenting ! LOL



Just add water, makes it's own sauce...........


----------



## tbone75

Back to saws !

My 044 got better looking today ! Plus it didn't have any covers. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Veggies !!!!
> Maybe a little bit of what Ron was tellin' you has started to sink in LOL



Hey !! I love veggies ! Even brussel sprouts ! (SP) ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Just add water, makes it's own sauce...........



Never add water ! Only broth ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

We had roast chicken Sat night when my daughter was home......had massive chicken samiches with lettice, onions, avacado etc. last night.....gonna cook off the carcase on the cookstove tonight......chicken soup tomorrow night.....I do everything from scratch.....I don't put the noodles (or rice) in the soup until served...otherwise they soak up all the liquid when in the fridge between meals...and you have water it down next time to make it be soup again.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The Stihl shop called me today 'plainin bout a stinky muffler bolt that I ordered for a Huusuqvee ....
> What was I thinking .......



You best stop orderin Husquee parts at the Stihl Dealer.!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I did a little cooking today. My first try a chicken noodle soup,turned out more like chicken and noodles. LOL Sure taste good,the OL is on her second bowl !  Not just me thinks its good ! LOL Seems to be about double the noodles I needed? LOL



You posted a pic of mac & cheese !!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> We had roast chicken Sat night when my daughter was home......had massive chicken samiches with lettice, onions, avacado etc. last night.....gonna cook off the carcase on the cookstove tonight......chicken soup tomorrow night.....I do everything from scratch.....I don't put the noodles (or rice) in the soup until served...otherwise they soak up all the liquid when in the fridge between meals...and you have water it down next time to make it be soup again.....



Knew you made real soup ! LOL Never thought and keeping the noodles separate ? Very good thing to keep in mind !

I will do the real stuff one of these days. With real noodles too ! Or rice , love that too ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You best stop orderin Husquee parts at the Stihl Dealer.!!




Yes that's right.......no wonder you have trouble with your Huskys.....what do you expect!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You posted a pic of mac & cheese !!



Wondered what I would get out of you for that one ! 

Sure didn't think of that ? :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yes that's right.......no wonder you have trouble with your Huskys.....what do expect!!!



I know .... the spit over all the Huusuqvee parts I get .....Oh wait a minute , that's my spit LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes that's right.......no wonder you have trouble with your Huskys.....what do expect!!!



Who would ever even try to get Husky parts from the Stihl dealer or the other way around ?



Auntie Dan ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I know .... the spit over all the Huusuqvee parts I get .....Oh wait a minute , that's my spit LOL



There's all kinds of threads on here about using those off brand parts.....you sure that ain't drool....not spit....stihl dealer ain't used to handling actual quality parts...


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have heard of some dealers that sell both brands, that must be interesting!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have heard of some dealers that sell both brands, that must be interesting!!



I have seen them advertised together ! That place would have be hell to work at ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have heard of some dealers that sell both brands, that must be interesting!!



My nearest dealer has Stihl, Hooskie, Echo and will order Dolmar.... of course the biggest saw they keep in stock is a 440 in Stihl, 455 in Husky, and some little Echo.. 


Ohh well.. off to try out the toaster and see if my cases want to go back together. (It's my split case saw...)


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> My nearest dealer has Stihl, Hooskie, Echo and will order Dolmar.... of course the biggest saw they keep in stock is a 440 in Stihl, 455 in Husky, and some little Echo..
> 
> 
> Ohh well.. off to try out the toaster and see if my cases want to go back together. (It's my split case saw...)



Your first split case?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> We had roast chicken Sat night when my daughter was home......had massive chicken samiches with lettice, onions, avacado etc. last night.....gonna cook off the carcase on the cookstove tonight......chicken soup tomorrow night.....I do everything from scratch.....I don't put the noodles (or rice) in the soup until served...otherwise they soak up all the liquid when in the fridge between meals...and you have water it down next time to make it be soup again.....



Thats a very good way to do it and the noodles dont get giant and way overcooked..
BUT,,i like mine that way 
then sitting in the fridge they soak up more liquid.
answer ??
set a good sized pot of water on the woodstove,,chop up some celery real fine,including leaves,,put in pot and let simmer ,add in spices or herbs you like and let reduce..strain..freeze..
anytime you want to liquify a soup or stew use some of it,,that way you wont " water " down your ,,whatever ..and it will add flavor.
of course a stock of chicken broth done rite should be in EVERY freezer for such ocassions.
i keep mine in samich baggies frozen,just run ander water and pop it out into,stew,soup , etc..
even turkey stock goes well in chicken soup 

and dont forget to keep some bacon roux handy in the freezer in small amounts for thickening,,i like it done " golden " and not blonde or brown for soups..
brown is good for like beef stew.
blonde is good for a clear broth or like a china soup..
TMI ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have seen them advertised together ! That place would have be hell to work at ! LOL



I worked at one !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have heard of some dealers that sell both brands, that must be interesting!!




True....the closest actual saw shop to me sells both....leans to Stihl more....all squeeky clean...on the road to Bar Harbor......upscale saw shop...sells alot of light homeowner saws.....Ol Bullet's Husky a few miles futher is where all the woodboogers go...chew on the floor...chairs around a wood stove...when you walk in all talk stops if'n they don't know you.....everyone stares at you....I laugh like hell....Bullets son (head tech) used to have a 74 shovelhead chopper...him and I used to cut up pretty bad around the bars and stuff....yrs ago...LOL!!! Real "country" kinda place....full service shop in every way.....just a newbie will cringe when the banjo music starts up in the background......when none of the 5-6 regulars are no longer talking...spitting..etc..LOL!!! Bullet's pens he gives out advertise "New, Used, and Abused Saws"...LOL!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> True....the closest actual saw shop to me sells both....leans to Stihl more....all squeeky clean...on the road to Bar Harbor......upscale saw shop...sells alot of light homeowner saws.....Ol Bullet's Husky a few miles futher is where all the woodboogers go...chew on the floor...chairs around a wood stove...when you walk in all talk stops if'n they don't know you.....everyone stares at you....I laugh like hell....Bullets son (head tech) used to have a 74 shovelhead chopper...him and I used to cut up pretty bad around the bars and stuff....yrs ago...LOL!!! Real "country" kinda place....full service shop in every way.....just a newbie will cringe when the banjo music starts up in the background......when none of the 5-6 regulars are no longer talking...spitting..etc..LOL!!! Bullet's pens he gives out advertise "New, Used, and Abused Saws"...LOL!!!!



Old Bullets shop sounds like my kinda place!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I worked at one !!



You haven`t been the same since.>LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Old Bullets shop sounds like my kinda place!!



He don't sell new or used Stihls......only Huskys......but I think you'ld get along just fine!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> He don't sell new or used Stihls......only Huskys......but I think you'ld get along just fine!!!



I probably wouldn`t buy much but I have a knack at getting along very well with my own kind...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> True....the closest actual saw shop to me sells both....leans to Stihl more....all squeeky clean...on the road to Bar Harbor......upscale saw shop...sells alot of light homeowner saws.....Ol Bullet's Husky a few miles futher is where all the woodboogers go...chew on the floor...chairs around a wood stove...when you walk in all talk stops if'n they don't know you.....everyone stares at you....I laugh like hell....Bullets son (head tech) used to have a 74 shovelhead chopper...him and I used to cut up pretty bad around the bars and stuff....yrs ago...LOL!!! Real "country" kinda place....full service shop in every way.....just a newbie will cringe when the banjo music starts up in the background......when none of the 5-6 regulars are no longer talking...spitting..etc..LOL!!! Bullet's pens he gives out advertise "New, Used, and Abused Saws"...LOL!!!!



My kinda place ! A real saw shop !


----------



## tbone75

OL says shes cold , guess I will go build a fire. LOL Been out for almost 2 days !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You haven`t been the same since.>LOL



Just cause you didnt make the top 5 your trying to work your way up now ?? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Back in the days I lived on the Farm there was a country corner store, General Store type of place, handled everything under the sun. In the evening the older fellows would gather at the store about an hour before closing to do a little socializing. A big wedge of cheese would be cut off the wax/cloth wrapped cheese wheel and a box of soda crackers opened. Someone would almost bring along a big jug of apple cider, the good stuff, and it would get passed around while eating all that cheese n crackers up. Lots of stories told and re told along with the weather and crop planting/harvest time, yield etc. If a stranger ever stepped through the door all talk would stop and the wizened eye given said stranger till he was dealt with by the owner and said stranger left the premises. Looking back now that seems strange but you got to remember, it was a real small place,20 families in a 2 mile radius, everyone knew everyone else that lived 10 miles on either side of you.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Thats a very good way to do it and the noodles dont get giant and way overcooked..
> BUT,,i like mine that way
> then sitting in the fridge they soak up more liquid.
> answer ??
> set a good sized pot of water on the woodstove,,chop up some celery real fine,including leaves,,put in pot and let simmer ,add in spices or herbs you like and let reduce..strain..freeze..
> anytime you want to liquify a soup or stew use some of it,,that way you wont " water " down your ,,whatever ..and it will add flavor.
> of course a stock of chicken broth done rite should be in EVERY freezer for such ocassions.
> i keep mine in samich baggies frozen,just run ander water and pop it out into,stew,soup , etc..
> even turkey stock goes well in chicken soup
> 
> and dont forget to keep some bacon roux handy in the freezer in small amounts for thickening,,i like it done " golden " and not blonde or brown for soups..
> brown is good for like beef stew.
> blonde is good for a clear broth or like a china soup..
> TMI ??




No not really...good info....but another reason I do it this way is....Tuesday night I can have chicken noodle.....Wed night I can have chicken and rice soup....don't have to eat 2 gals of the same soup til it's gone.....


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Back in the days I lived on the Farm there was a country corner store, General Store type of place, handled everything under the sun. In the evening the older fellows would gather at the store about an hour before closing to do a little socializing. A big wedge of cheese would be cut off the wax/cloth wrapped cheese wheel and a box of soda crackers opened. Someone would almost bring along a big jug of apple cider, the good stuff, and it would get passed around while eating all that cheese n crackers up. Lots of stories told and re told along with the weather and crop planting/harvest time, yield etc. If a stranger ever stepped through the door all talk would stop and the wizened eye given said stranger till he was dealt with by the owner and said stranger left the premises. Looking back now that seems strange but you got to remember, it was a real small place,20 families in a 2 mile radius, everyone knew everyone else that lived 10 miles on either side of you.



That was the days before the cell phone was invented. That is how everyone gathered their information. They didn't have the internet to let them know about the weather.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Back in the days I lived on the Farm there was a country corner store, General Store type of place, handled everything under the sun. In the evening the older fellows would gather at the store about an hour before closing to do a little socializing. A big wedge of cheese would be cut off the wax/cloth wrapped cheese wheel and a box of soda crackers opened. Someone would almost bring along a big jug of apple cider, the good stuff, and it would get passed around while eating all that cheese n crackers up. Lots of stories told and re told along with the weather and crop planting/harvest time, yield etc. If a stranger ever stepped through the door all talk would stop and the wizened eye given said stranger till he was dealt with by the owner and said stranger left the premises. Looking back now that seems strange but you got to remember, it was a real small place,20 families in a 2 mile radius, everyone knew everyone else that lived 10 miles on either side of you.




HaHaHa!! that's exactly the way it is at Bullet's.....scrufty looking old men too..the regulars....kinda dirty...lotsa whiskers but not really beards.....just not shaved in a while...about the only place around there to gather...brown bag behind every chair....good guys just scary looking if you are not used to such folks....and the vibe when someone new walks in to buy a part or saw.....best way to break the ice if you're new is bring a 12 pk right in with you....first thing..free beer goes a long way to building trust....at least temporarily... LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Back in the day is still here in town.
Calefs country store,,135 years in the same building.
was the longest running same family owned store in the states untill a couple years ago.
the manager has only been there 45 years now.
when i was a kid the family used to make the 10 mile trip every couple of weeks to there.
i remember seeing chainsaws,forgot what brand,laying around here and there,wherever they set them down 
the old woodstove in the middle of the main room with the usuall table and chairs around it.
of course the locals sitting there chewing and spitting and smoking was the usuall.
could buy penny candy,chainsaws,dynamite and get your hunting/fishing lic there and anything else you needed,even had the old crank up gas pumps 
i remember the old man there at the time overloaded his chicken truck and dumped the load rounding the corner,,hunderds of chickens making thier escape while the town folk tried to catch them !! LOL !!
Ol Joel,,45 years there now,,sure can slice up a cheese with that limp wrist of his but nobody sez nuthin bout it  helpfull type fella as he is ..

https://www.calefs.com/


----------



## sefh3

Glad to see your feeling better John.
Respritory infections really suck.


----------



## Cantdog

Chicken is in the big pot....bubbling away on the cook stove.....I'm puting the wood to 'er......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> No not really...good info....but another reason I do it this way is....Tuesday night I can have chicken noodle.....Wed night I can have chicken and rice soup....don't have to eat 2 gals of the same soup til it's gone.....



LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yup !! two diff meals !


----------



## sefh3

Ron that sucks about the plow truck. I always hate seeing 3/4 and one tons rust out like that. Do you run a salt spreader on the rear of yours?


----------



## roncoinc

Will finish plowing tomorrow with my new plow truck 
went all out with this one !!
390 ci engine.
new michelins all around.
electronic ignition.
dana 60 front end
dana 40 rear end
my mechanic friends backup plow truck
he has been maintaining it for about 30 years,felt sorry for me and sold it to me with a buy back deal when i'm done with it.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Ron that sucks about the plow truck. I always hate seeing 3/4 and one tons rust out like that. Do you run a salt spreader on the rear of yours?



No salt spreader,only plow.
only time it seen the road was winter.
well,sometimes cutting wood but mostly winter plowing.


----------



## AU_K2500

Well.....all is right with the world. 

Got a little done in the shop. Vac tested the 024 that was giving me fits. All good

Vac tested the partial 026 with 160 psi....all good. 

Put the bar on my "new" saw....all good. Except for the bolts that hold the thumb on.....off to the depot. 

Got boxes from Bryce and Jacob j. 

North woods box was supposed to be delivered today. Looked at tracking its in SLC Utah? WTF?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Will finish plowing tomorrow with my new plow truck
> went all out with this one !!
> 390 ci engine.
> new michelins all around.
> electronic ignition.
> dana 60 front end
> dana 40 rear end
> my mechanic friends backup plow truck
> he has been maintaining it for about 30 years,felt sorry for me and sold it to me with a buy back deal when i'm done with it.



Not real good on Ferds , 63 maybe ?


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Will finish plowing tomorrow with my new plow truck
> went all out with this one !!
> 390 ci engine.
> new michelins all around.
> electronic ignition.
> dana 60 front end
> dana 40 rear end
> my mechanic friends backup plow truck
> he has been maintaining it for about 30 years,felt sorry for me and sold it to me with a buy back deal when i'm done with it.QUOTE]
> 
> As long as it has heat and runs, go plow with it. Have fun too


----------



## sefh3

AU_K2500 said:


> Well.....all is right with the world.
> 
> Got a little done in the shop. Vac tested the 024 that was giving me fits. All good
> 
> Vac tested the partial 026 with 160 psi....all good.
> 
> Put the bar on my "new" saw....all good. Except for the bolts that hold the thumb on.....off to the depot.
> 
> Got boxes from Bryce and Jacob j.
> 
> North woods box was supposed to be delivered today. Looked at tracking its in SLC Utah? WTF?



Never question why a box travels the way it does with the post office. There is no rime or reason.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Will finish plowing tomorrow with my new plow truck
> went all out with this one !!
> 390 ci engine.
> new michelins all around.
> electronic ignition.
> dana 60 front end
> dana 40 rear end
> my mechanic friends backup plow truck
> he has been maintaining it for about 30 years,felt sorry for me and sold it to me with a buy back deal when i'm done with it.



Nice looking Ford Ron....looks straight....and rugged....not a Ford guy by and large.....390's a big ol torque motor....probably 410's...good looking old truck...


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not real good on Ferds , 63 maybe ?



Man are you close !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Man are you close !!



62 ?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Nice looking Ford Ron....looks straight....and rugged....not a Ford guy by and large.....390's a big ol torque motor....probably 410's...good looking old truck...



Didnt ask about gears..
got a friend in syracuse loking for me,says i can get some good $$$ for it out there.
pretty rare he says for engine/axles/4x4 / long bed,that year.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Didnt ask about gears..
> got a friend in syracuse loking for me,says i can get some good $$$ for it out there.
> pretty rare he says for engine/axles/4x4 / long bed,that year.



I have only seen one other 4X4 Ferd that old.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 62 ?



How did you know that ??


----------



## tbone75

It will be worse on fuel than your old Chevy,but not by much. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How did you know that ??



First Truck/vehicle I ever bought was a 62 Ferd, 3 on the tree straight 6. LOL I was 13 yrs old ! Gave a 100.00 for it !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your first split case?



Yep... the tension had my typing all jacked up.


Anyways.. I took most of the afternoon and read up on opinions and found one of your posts from 2010 Jerry. I decided it was do or die time.. I could only screw up a Husky soo bad right? Plenty of heat and tapped once on either end of the crank with a rubber mallet and she is Smoooooth! I'm ready to do my next .... 

Pictures are uploading...I'll put one in here but most of the pics in my thread out in the forum.


----------



## tbone75

First truck story,Dad let me get a calf to raise and sell.He paid for everything up front,I paid it back when I sold the calf.
He asked me what I wanted the money for? Said I wanted to get me a truck, He laugh. LOL
Alreay found the truck before he knew what I was up to, a buddies Dad had, only drove it on his farm,never on the road.
So once I got the money, I took Dad with me and drove it home! LOL Dad laughed all the way home ! I had been driving on the back roads around here since I was 12. LOL


It was one of them you had to check the gas and fill it with oil ! LOL Carried a 2 gal. jug of oil all the time ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> True....the closest actual saw shop to me sells both....leans to Stihl more....all squeeky clean...on the road to Bar Harbor......upscale saw shop...sells alot of light homeowner saws.....Ol Bullet's Husky a few miles futher is where all the woodboogers go...chew on the floor...chairs around a wood stove...when you walk in all talk stops if'n they don't know you.....everyone stares at you....I laugh like hell....Bullets son (head tech) used to have a 74 shovelhead chopper...him and I used to cut up pretty bad around the bars and stuff....yrs ago...LOL!!! Real "country" kinda place....full service shop in every way.....just a newbie will cringe when the banjo music starts up in the background......when none of the 5-6 regulars are no longer talking...spitting..etc..LOL!!! Bullet's pens he gives out advertise "New, Used, and Abused Saws"...LOL!!!!



That place sounds just like Yates Farm and Grocery that at the point has a Coke cooler, wood stove in the middle, and a wall of new saws and the ones in for service litter the floor. Cash or check, no charge. It is where all the loggers in the area go. Been there since '43 I think.



Cantdog said:


> He don't sell new or used Stihls......only Huskys......but I think you'ld get along just fine!!!



Again.. just like Yates.



tbone75 said:


> My kinda place ! A real saw shop !



Sounds like it...the walls have more knowledge than most shops these days have.


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !

reg.tm.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !
> 
> reg.tm.



Nite Ron ,Have fun with your new toy ! LOL More snow coming this weekend !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Will finish plowing tomorrow with my new plow truck
> went all out with this one !!
> 390 ci engine.
> new michelins all around.
> electronic ignition.
> dana 60 front end
> dana 40 rear end
> my mechanic friends backup plow truck
> he has been maintaining it for about 30 years,felt sorry for me and sold it to me with a buy back deal when i'm done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking old truck, Ron. Looks solid from the picts, must have it undercoated really well.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I know you old hands are not that impressed.. but I'm pretty excited. I already have another to do..better order up some bearings!


Enough for one night...

Time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Let us know when you stripped one of these down and rebuilt it,...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slackers ! Went to bed didn't ya ! :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry , I should be resting too ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Page II Alert!!!!.......:bang: :spam:......bot......:cool2:.....


----------



## dancan

Sittin' on the porch waitin' for the new ice cube fridge to show up ???


----------



## Scooterbum

Waitin' on the coffee...........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Page II Alert!!!!.......:bang: :spam:......bot......:cool2:.....



I could have helped , didn't sleep at all ? Not much sleep for a few days, drugs seem to wore off a little. Stihl way better than this time yesterday! LOL The meds said they can cause sleep problems ! Didn't need more help with that ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Waitin' on the coffee...........



Mt-Dew ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Lets see , no sleep , plenty of drugs , no sleep , plenty of drugs , no sleep , plenty of drugs , no sleep , plenty of drugs and bit of sugary yellow water , Hmmmm , sounds like a good time to go play with chainsaws LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Lets see , no sleep , plenty of drugs , no sleep , plenty of drugs , no sleep , plenty of drugs , no sleep , plenty of drugs and bit of sugary yellow water , Hmmmm , sounds like a good time to go play with chainsaws LOL



I may be a little dumb but I aint plumb dumb ! 

No dew yet ! LOL


----------



## little possum

Wake up!:alien2:


----------



## dancan

I am , some others aren't .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I am , some others aren't .



Wish I was SLEEPING ! :bang:


----------



## dancan

Take 2 Gravol .


----------



## pioneerguy600

The roads are swamped this morning, left for Hfx. at 5am and every low spot is 6-8" under water, all the snow banks are holding the water on the road.


----------



## dancan

Thanks for the warning Jerry .



dancan said:


> Take 2 Gravol .



Seriously John , it works for the wife so she can sleep and it keeps me from puking when working on Huusuqvees


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The roads are swamped this morning, left for Hfx. at 5am and every low spot is 6-8" under water, all the snow banks are holding the water on the road.



Hope it don't freeze like that !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sittin' on the porch waitin' for the new ice cube fridge to show up ???



Yep.....couldn't sleep a wink......real foggy out there this morning......hope that doesn't slow them up......I think did come up with an amber fluid injector that will work well..just gottta figure out the duration of injection.....and..that has to be adjustable....Stihl working on that part....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Thanks for the warning Jerry .
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously John , it works for the wife so she can sleep and it keeps me from puking when working on Huusuqvees



Think I will pass . Get tired enough I will sleep, I think ? Sure tired right now ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The roads are swamped this morning, left for Hfx. at 5am and every low spot is 6-8" under water, all the snow banks are holding the water on the road.



Hey!!....thot u didn git ny snow???...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Thanks for the warning Jerry .
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously John , it works for the wife so she can sleep and it keeps me from puking when working on Huusuqvees




I knew it!!! On drugs trying to fix Huskys with steal parts and then complainin about the saw brand.....silly 'cadian....you..


----------



## Cantdog

THis is fun but I gotta go pick my chicken.....so I can show John a real chicken soop tonight......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> THis is fun but I gotta go pick my chicken.....so I can show John a real chicken soop tonight......



Smart arse ! Just rub it in ! :msp_sneaky:


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I knew it!!! On drugs trying to fix Huskys with steal parts and then complainin about the saw brand.....silly 'cadian....you..



Auntie Dan is BUSTED !! 




:big_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hope it don't freeze like that !



Got most of today for it to run off, just needs time to eat its way through the hard packed snow to find its way to the drainage ditch. Its been so cold lately that the snow from the previous snowfalls got built up along the roadways and froze into ice, it will take a while for it to thaw enough to allow the rain water to melt its way through.


----------



## tbone75

Pit Bull to Chicken Picker......................... Talk about a down hill slide ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got most of today for it to run off, just needs time to eat its way through the hard packed snow to find its way to the drainage ditch. Its been so cold lately that the snow from the previous snowfalls got built up along the roadways and froze into ice, it will take a while for it to thaw enough to allow the rain water to melt its way through.



Could take a little while? That water is maybe 2 deg warmer than ice . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Not to bad...not to bad...only took me 22mins to chok...er pick my chicken......got about two lbs of nic chicken bits....all put away in the big cooler that is now my fridge even though I'm not at camp......dang sand trucks.......I think it my fridge arriving every time one goes up over the mountain....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Not to bad...not to bad...only took me 22mins to chok...er pick my chicken......got about two lbs of nic chicken bits....all put away in the big cooler that is now my fridge even though I'm not at camp......dang sand trucks.......I think it my fridge arriving every time one goes up over the mountain....



Nope ..................... Aint touching that one ! 

Leave that for Ron ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Pit Bull to Chicken Picker......................... Talk about a down hill slide ! :msp_w00t:




Not really... was a chicken picker long before a pitbull!!! Ol can do many good things but pickin through ol dead chicken bones for supper isn't one of them....besides I am in charge of all things soop.....of any kind.....it's in my "box" as we used to say on the ship when refering to explicite duties/responsibilities.....


The pot of broth is sitting out on the pump staging cooling to seperate the massive amount of fat from the actual broth....tonight I will scrape the hardened fat off...usually get close to a pint of straight fat......I'm one that does not believe that soop has to stop your heart to taste good.

Broth is mostly seasoned now...when the OL roasts a chicken she stuffs the cavity with a whole split fresh lemon, fresh sage, rosemary, fresh garlic and who knows what else....I boil that stuff right along with the rest.....mmmmmm.....


----------



## tbone75

Ya gots a FREE fridge outside yer door ! :msp_confused: Don't need no stinking cooler ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

You guys got me wantin to go whack a chicken now .. 
might havta take a ride up to the farm..


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Ya gots a FREE fridge outside yer door ! :msp_confused: Don't need no stinking cooler ! :hmm3grin2orange:




You nearly got me......I got up to go look....then got it.....LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy,,nice looking job on the case.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Let us know when you stripped one of these down and rebuilt it,...LOL



That's just it.. I've done plenty of bigger machines and motor rebuilds. I've even done a split case 2 stroke before on a WM80 motor but never a saw. The castings just seem delicate and just the nervousness of the first round of it. I don't claim to be a pro by any means but now that I've done it once, I won't hesitate to do it again.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Robin-

Can you mail some soup this way?! Reading about it in the AM will have me wanting some all day long!




Ron-

Thanks. I think for me the key is to get them clean and then just patience. Sure is a change of pace from the phone ringing and confusion of my days.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Raining here. Back to it.....


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Raining here. Back to it.....



Not again !! ?? :msp_scared:

not the " W " thing !! ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Not again !! ?? :msp_scared:
> 
> not the " W " thing !! ??



Unfortunately.... I'm a sucker for money.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> Let us know when you stripped one of these down and rebuilt it,...LOL



looks like one a them locomotive engines


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Is it a locomotive engine or a marine engine? Large industrial engines are pretty neat.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> looks like one a them locomotive engines



A lot of Bessies were used to power ships , tugboats, generators and other marine activities up this way. I have a suspicion that the old adage of, I`m going to try starting ole Bessie came from our affiliation with many forms of the Bessemer engines , later on they became Copper-Bessemer and lately they have been taken over by Cameron Corp. The first old Bessies I worked with were single cylinder hit and miss engines used mostly as portable power for small mills, lath machines, wooden shingle machines and to run big logging winches.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Is it a locomotive engine or a marine engine? Large industrial engines are pretty neat.



They may have been used for locomotive engines, not really sure about that but they can run some big power generators and Siemens final drives. Around here mostly used for marine service. Up in the Yukon I seen several V16`s running power plants for outlying/ remote settlements and small towns.


----------



## Joe46

That is a picture of a Cooper-Bessemer engine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A pict of the open block of a V engine,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bunch of slaccckers in here today, John must be catching some winks...ZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bunch of slaccckers in here today, John must be catching some winks...ZZZZZZZZZZ



Yes I finally got a little sleep ! Even tried sleeping in the recliner last night ! Every time I would lay down,the coughing would start ! Hell I don't feel that bad , just coughing crap up. Seem to be better now ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Talked to someone at north woods today. They said that is completely normal. And that he was confident I would have my parts by weeks end. 

Also tried emailing bryce to personally thank him. Used the email that's attached to his fee bay. Probably doesn't read any mail from that account. Would really like to thank him personally.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Talked to someone at north woods today. They said that is completely normal. And that he was confident I would have my parts by weeks end.
> 
> Also tried emailing bryce to personally thank him. Used the email that's attached to his fee bay. Probably doesn't read any mail from that account. Would really like to thank him personally.



Bought a lot of stuff from him ! Always great to deal with ! Real fast even as far away as he is !

I had orders from Northwood go all over the place too ? But stihl got here fast ? LOL It because of that one shipping hub ! Bunch of idiots must run it !


----------



## roncoinc

I see porkbelly slug is up from his nappy time


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I see porkbelly slug is up from his nappy time



Sitting up is bout far as I got ! LOL Don't think I will be doing much today. 

Yes Ron , even less than normal !


----------



## tbone75

Here's something for JimBob ! LOL


Gravely Grave Yard | eBay


----------



## AU_K2500

Can't do nothing for the time being. They're updating our 3D modeling software. Big file.....taking a long time. But they remotely access our comps.from the IT run. Its fun to run the mouse around the screen when they're trying to do something 

So what m I doing? AS and fee bay on my phone!


----------



## roncoinc

Went out plowing with the old 62 ferd,,what a beast !!
found it's limits and am now waiting for a friend to pull me out.
had the plow lifted so as not to take to much first pass,blade went rite over the stonewall,along with the front tires !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Went out plowing with the old 62 ferd,,what a beast !!
> found it's limits and am now waiting for a friend to pull me out.
> had the plow lifted so as not to take to much first pass,blade went rite over the stonewall,along with the front tires !! LOL !!



Learning curve ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Daughter just called,Grandson has surgery next Wed. Doc said its a simple one ? Not to me it aint !! But he is doing just fine right now.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Went out plowing with the old 62 ferd,,what a beast !!
> found it's limits and am now waiting for a friend to pull me out.
> had the plow lifted so as not to take to much first pass,blade went rite over the stonewall,along with the front tires !! LOL !!



Ron ........ The OL wants to know if you want her to come up and show you how to drive that truck ? She says Squeeler fans can do it ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Here's something for JimBob ! LOL
> 
> 
> Gravely Grave Yard | eBay



Some nice parts in that lot. The neat thing about Gravely junk is it can sit out for soo long and just a little work be up and running again. 



roncoinc said:


> Went out plowing with the old 62 ferd,,what a beast !!
> found it's limits and am now waiting for a friend to pull me out.
> had the plow lifted so as not to take to much first pass,blade went rite over the stonewall,along with the front tires !! LOL !!



Just showing it what kind of life it will have now?! 



pioneerguy600 said:


> A pict of the open block of a V engine,



That's a neat picture as it give size perspective. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Riding in this morning I heard this song and thought of the discussion on Bullet's Husky.. 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/x0ItnOtiLSA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## pioneerguy600

Them slug holes are 15.5" wide when the liners are in.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Yes I finally got a little sleep ! Even tried sleeping in the recliner last night ! Every time I would lay down,the coughing would start ! Hell I don't feel that bad , just coughing crap up. Seem to be better now ?



John , I'm tellin' Gravol is great !
I'm glad I took mine today , I went with a friend and helped him spend some money , I even helped him load and didn't get sick .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> John , I'm tellin' Gravol is great !
> I'm glad I took mine today , I went with a friend and helped him spend some money , I even helped him load and didn't get sick .



You must already be ,sick.....LOL


----------



## dancan

Well , truth be told I was getting weak at the knees as I thot I was going over to the dark side but when I saw the other "H" I knew I was saved from eternal damnation LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Does it take a Honda engine to start that Hoosskie engine....LOL


----------



## dancan

Not much Huusuqvee in there LOL 
$4000 sod cutter , rented out 10 times , got it for him for 400$$ :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

You should see the 14hp Honda I got .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Haven`t run one of then in a long time, hope to never have to again....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You should see the 14hp Honda I got .



Woodsplitter engine....


----------



## dancan

Well , it does have a hydraulic pump attached .












I didn't want to do it but since I can't find a Gravley and I needed a tiller and it is all hydraulic drive and it only has 50 hrs on it from it being run at the store since new in 2008 and since they have never rented it out ever and the wife wants a garden to tend and .....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> A pict of the open block of a V engine,




Those look like catapillar yella......we had four V16 cats running ships power on the Stinson....ran in pairs in shifts... 2 on....2 off....Can't remember the KW.. But they were about the size of the ones in your pic......top of the heads was about 9-10 feet off the deck..

Main engines were Colt-Pielstiks......V16s as well....a pair....but way bigger..two stories..twin 8' turbos on each...LOL!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Woodsplitter engine....



I tried to get the wood splitter , I think it was pre-sold :msp_angry:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Those look like catapillar yella......we had four V16 cats running ships power on the Stinson....ran in pairs in shifts... 2 on....2 off....Can't remember the KW.. But they were about the size of the ones in your pic......top of the heads was about 9-10 feet off the deck..
> 
> Main engines were Colt-Pielstiks......V16s as well....a pair....but way bigger..two stories..twin 8' turbos on each...LOL!!



Ships engines can get really big, these engines were in ships 250' and under.


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Talked to someone at north woods today. They said that is completely normal. And that he was confident I would have my parts by weeks end.
> 
> Also tried emailing bryce to personally thank him. Used the email that's attached to his fee bay. Probably doesn't read any mail from that account. Would really like to thank him personally.



Bryce is a very busy dude.....don't take it personal...it is nearly impossible to get in touch with him personally...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ships engines can get really big, these engines were in ships 250' and under.



Yes they can......those old 5 cyl bunker C engines on a lot of ocean tankers were way big....


The Stinson was 1004 feet long and 105 feet wide.....could go interlake but could never leave the Great Lakes.....wouldn't fit through the St Lawrence locks....the mains were 8,000 HP each........16,000 continous horse power @ max RPM 428......LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Bryce is a very busy dude.....don't take it personal...it is nearly impossible to get in touch with him personally...



Unless you have his personal invitation, special secret handshake and contact number....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Here are a couple of the largest engines out there,

BIGGEST ENGINE


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them slug holes are 15.5" wide when the liners are in.



Man,,,,thats about as meen as can be,,making fun of John like that !!
after all the Spam and bacon you KNOW he;s more than 15.5" around !!! more like 42" !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

A rather large one,


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Man,,,,thats about as meen as can be,,making fun of John like that !!
> after all the Spam and bacon you KNOW he;s more than 15.5" around !!! more like 42" !!



That be a tight squeeze for ,John....LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> That be a tight squeeze for ,John....LOL



Slugs come with their own lube , slide right in LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Slugs come with their own lube , slide right in LOL



With a bit of downsizing....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Couple pics of the G.A. Stinson..later renamed the American Spirit.....stupid name....I was on her starting in her second year...near new...absolutely state of the art for 1978.

http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/thumb/georgeastinson-5-30-01-air.jpg

http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/thumb/stinsons9-30-01mn.jpg

http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/thumb/stinsondm.jpg

http://www.boatnerd.com/news/newpictures04b/AMERICANSPIRIT0605-26-04MN.jpg

http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/images/stundbri.jpg

Big Azzed boat...tell u what....cost a couple bucks back then in a taxi when you went by the bow to get to the airlock near the stern....


----------



## dancan

Geez , I poked around abit on that tiller , I guess they weren't lyin' when they said it was about 5400 $$
I offered 500$$ and they accepted 
I'll bet John could sure till up some big azz flower gardens with it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Couple pics of the G.A. Stinson..later renamed the American Spirit.....stupid name....I was on her starting in her second year...near new...absolutely state of the art for 1978.
> 
> http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/thumb/georgeastinson-5-30-01-air.jpg
> 
> http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/thumb/stinsons9-30-01mn.jpg
> 
> http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/thumb/stinsondm.jpg
> 
> http://www.boatnerd.com/news/newpictures04b/AMERICANSPIRIT0605-26-04MN.jpg
> 
> http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/images/stundbri.jpg
> 
> Big Azzed boat...tell u what....cost a couple bucks back then in a taxi when you went by the bow to get to the airlock near the stern....



Fuel economy measured in tons per hour consumed at max 102 RPM......LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fuel economy measured in tons per hour consumed at max 102 RPM......LOL




Well actually she was "high speed" @ 428 RPM max....actually pretty much all the time.....twin variable pitch props...variable including full reverse.....no reverse gear...just rotate the prop blades to the reverse position......


----------



## dancan

They got rid of the Huusuqvee saws on the first go with the wood splitter but they still have 3 of these , I'm going to offer a real low offer of all 3 and a Honda powered water pump , we'll see what we end up with tomorrow LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Well actually she was "high speed" @ 428 RPM max....actually pretty much all the time.....twin variable pitch props...variable including full reverse.....no reverse gear...just rotate the prop blades to the reverse position......



That must have been the newest of new in it's day .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> That must have been the newest of new in it's day .



Yes back then absolutely state of the art ..........a 1004 foot long by 105 foot wide ship that could put herself in locks that were 108 feet long and 107 feet wide....no tugs needed...1000hp electric bow thruster.......twin screw with total pitch control.....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> They got rid of the Huusuqvee saws on the first go with the wood splitter but they still have 3 of these , I'm going to offer a real low offer of all 3 and a Honda powered water pump , we'll see what we end up with tomorrow LOL




Nothing like a good deal....money talks.....especially this time of yr.......up this way ....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Nothing like a good deal....money talks.....especially this time of yr.......up this was ....



The way I looked at it was that I couldn't buy a used 14hp Honda if I needed one for what I paid for the tiller 
These augers are 9hp Honda low hour units so I offered used motor price on them , one for my landscaper buddy , we'll see ....


----------



## Cantdog

Hydro-drive tiller sounds like a very nice unit.....====$$$$$


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Hydro-drive tiller sounds like a very nice unit.....====$$$$$



I'm stihl smillin'

Barreto Manufacturing | Tillers, Trenchers and other powerful tools


----------



## dancan

Did you get your fridge in and plumbed ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Did you get your fridge in and plumbed ?



Yes....in and running....picked up the materials to plumb it....lacking energy/interest to plumb it in tonight...tomorrow night....It's keeping my tall green cans @ 37 dgrees right now.......so it says.......OL gotta clean it completely in and out...her fobia......OK with that one...


----------



## Cantdog

JOHN!!!!....WAKE UP!!!!!Chicken Noodle Soop.....the first one is the pot with no noodles....second is two bowls and the third is some bread we had with.....it had been frozen....had to eat it...now.....


----------



## Cantdog

OK try again....


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> A rather large one,



When my dad was in textiles he traveled back and forth to china. The entire lucky brand denim factory was run of a single engine. The bore of just one of the cylinders was 5-6' he said. Very low rpm, a lot of momentum in that much rotating assembly. It ran on anything usually waste oil. Don't known anything else, that's what I remember him telling me.......when I was 15. Lol. He had pics too.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK try again....



That looks GOOD !!


----------



## tbone75

What a day ! Several naps,no energy what so ever ! Don't feel bad,just can barely get up and move ! OL said she felt about the same a few days ago.
Then a bunch of PMs back and forth to Watsonr, he wants me to try one of the AM kits on a 044. You know I said YES ! LOL Now I need a case half to build 2 of them. Clutch side shouldn't be hard to find?


----------



## tbone75

One of the 044s will have the good 10mm jug on it,try them out side by side just to see what I get ? Using AM bearings in the AM kit saw too.


----------



## tbone75

Feeling better after taking a dose of meds. Stihl not going to go run around the house ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to call the back doc tomorrow ! Hope these meds and stuff won't hurt getting the back stuff done the 15th ? That would suck if I have to wait !


----------



## tbone75

My nephew dropped off 3 saws tonight ! LOL The 064 he tore the chain catcher off of,says it has a oil leak now ? ? His 350 Husky , seized up !! :msp_scared: And his buddies Husky 365,won't start ? Dam that boy is hard on chit !
He will be a good test for the AM 044 saw ! LOL Maybe ?? Don't want it back in pieces !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Good luck at the doctors John


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Good luck at the doctors John



Thanks Rob !!

You happen to have a 044 case halves?LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hows Rob ? Haven't see much of you lately?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Rob !!
> 
> You happen to have a 044 case halves?LOL



Nope. No 044 stuff that isn't running. 

Taking care of parents, PT and then spinal tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

Huusuqveefied here this morning , slow , slow , slow .


----------



## tbone75

Morning Dan


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah me too......just going over some billing...last day doing carpenter work for now at "This Old House" ......truck off the old timber and plastic plumbing junk tomorrow/clean up...return to the shop all tools and equipment this afternoon. Then have to start the design of the 30' X 40', two story addition to "This Old House" to begin in the spring.....it is good to stop on the old place now, though it could use another month at the very least....make it to nice and they won't need "This New House"!!!! LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

New fridge is quiet as a mouse.......hope it ain't broke...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> New fridge is quiet as a mouse.......hope it ain't broke...LOL!!



The new ones are very quiet ! I have been looking at them for the last year or so.Have replaced the defrosters in the freezer in this one I have 3 times in 17 yrs. It stihl defrost , but makes a nice puddle on the floor ! I have tried everything to make it not do that. Some reason it freezes up in the drain tube? Its not plugged up,just freezes up and won't drain.Then makes a puddle in the bottom,once thats full,just runs out on the floor. It will be a basement fridge !


----------



## dancan

Might have to try to put the muffler bolt on the Huusuqvee 55 today , that's about it for saw torture .
We'll have to see what we can get from the rental department today LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Might have to try to put the muffler bolt on the Huusuqvee 55 today , that's about it for saw torture .
> We'll have to see what we can get from the rental department today LOL



Your on a great roll there !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The new ones are very quiet ! I have been looking at them for the last year or so.Have replaced the defrosters in the freezer in this one I have 3 times in 17 yrs. It stihl defrost , but makes a nice puddle on the floor ! I have tried everything to make it not do that. Some reason it freezes up in the drain tube? Its not plugged up,just freezes up and won't drain.Then makes a puddle in the bottom,once thats full,just runs out on the floor. It will be a basement fridge !




HaHaHa!!! That reminds me of my old ton Dodge van.....it had a massive rear heater/AC unit located above and just behind the front seating. My buddy Mike and I were on a road trip one day to buy a couple big Delta wood shapers......AC was on full....it was one of those rare summer days where it got to 95 degrees, so we were tooling along Rt 3 about 70 mph when we decided...kinda last minit...to stop at this store.....braking hard and cranking the wheel to the right..........just then about 5-6 gals of ice cold AC water doused the both of us...I about crashed into a parked car....holy chat that was an eyeopener!!! As soon as we got dried off I pulled the unit and found a kink in the drain hose!!!! godamnitalltohellthat wascold!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Might have to try to put the muffler bolt on the Huusuqvee 55 today , that's about it for saw torture .
> We'll have to see what we can get from the rental department today LOL



Just screw it in halfway....save the rest for tomorrow.....don't wanna overdo....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!!! That reminds me of my old ton Dodge van.....it had a massive rear heater/AC unit located above and just behind the front seating. My buddy Mike and I were on a road trip one day to buy a couple big Delta wood shapers......AC was on full....it was one of those rare summer days where it got to 95 degrees, so we were tooling along Rt 3 about 70 mph when we decided...kinda last minit...to stop at this store.....braking hard and cranking the wheel to the right..........just then about 5-6 gals of ice cold AC water doused the both of us...I about crashed into a parked car....holy chat that was an eyeopener!!! As soon as we got dried off I pulled the unit and found a kink in the drain hose!!!! godamnitalltohellthat wascold!!!



Very rude awakening !! :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Very rude awakening !! :msp_scared:




Yeah about heart attack quality!!!! The whole drain pan was full and of course I had to stay on the brakes as we were doing about 50 in the parking lot..so there could be no relief until we came to a full stop and both boiled out of the van dripping wet and swearing a blue streak!!...loudly!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah about heart attack quality!!!! The whole drain pan was full and of course I had to stay on the brakes as we were doing about 50 in the parking lot..so there could be no relief until we came to a full stop and both boiled out of the van dripping wet and swearing a blue streak!!...loudly!!!



Dam that would have been so funny to " watch " Don't care to feel it ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dam that would have been so funny to " watch " Don't care to feel it ! :msp_scared:



It wasn't funny at the time.....Mike thought I did it on purpose....until he saw my face!! Like I said...once it started there was no escape what so ever....had to ride out it til the end....like stepping off a bridge.......we have laughed about a number of times since. Don't know what the other store patrons thought.....big ol stretch Dodge van careening into the parking lot in a cloud of dust and front tire smoke.....two soaked ponytailed fellas jumping out and dancing all about wildly.... swearing continuously.......what they thought was of little concern right then. We wern't even drinkin...on the clock actually as I had hired Mike to help me pick up and load the shapers we were headed to get...


----------



## Cantdog

Congrats John on doing that test....even if it is on a Steel....should be fun and a good project for you....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Congrats John on doing that test....even if it is on a Steel....should be fun and a good project for you....



To bad its not on a Husky or J-Reds ! LOL Or a Dolmar ? LOL Or a Pioneer ? LOL

Very surprised he asked me to do it ! Been following the thread , I am interested in seeing how much better they can make them? I know they can , but will they ? Plus having 2-044s made it easy to say yes. LOL It will get the crap ran out of it ! Even if I have to let my nephew use it. LOL
Stands up to him , I would never be afraid of one of the kits ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> It wasn't funny at the time.....Mike thought I did it on purpose....until he saw my face!! Like I said...once it started there was no escape what so ever....had to ride out it til the end....like stepping off a bridge.......we have laughed about a number of times since. Don't know what the other store patrons thought.....big ol stretch Dodge van careening into the parking lot in a cloud of dust and front tire smoke.....two soaked ponytailed fellas jumping out and dancing all about wildly.... swearing continuously.......what they thought was of little concern right then. We wern't even drinkin...on the clock actually as I had hired Mike to help me pick up and load the shapers we were headed to get...



Bet someone was thinking , what the hell they smokin ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

That 2-1/2 hr nap last night just wont do it, need another one ! LOL Legs are stihl shaky but good bit better. Took my morning meds , maybe it will be better when I get back up ?


----------



## Cantdog

Night John....I gotts to go to work myself....


----------



## dancan

Daum ! The tines on the tiller are hard faced !


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , I wonder what would happen if I was to drive over one of them Elux Fantastic Plastic Thingiezz ???


----------



## roncoinc

YYyaaaawwwnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,...........................


----------



## roncoinc

Clam cakes for breakfast 

sea clams









clam cakes/fritters








baked stuffed clams


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> Clam cakes for breakfast
> 
> sea clams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clam cakes/fritters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baked stuffed clams



lookin good but that's just mean


----------



## tbone75

Short nap ? Maybe I can do a little something today ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Short nap ? Maybe I can do a little something today ?



Why make today different ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Short nap ? Maybe I can do a little something today ?



Feeling better ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Feeling better ?



Thought I was, had to wash the stink off ! LOL To weak to stand in there yesterday, got real shaky in there today ! Aint never felt like that before ! This is some nasty chit !
Maybe I won't do nuttin, as usual ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Clam cakes for breakfast
> 
> sea clams
> 
> 
> Clams can`t sea....LOL They`s got no feet er eyes....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clam cakes for breakfast
> 
> sea clams
> 
> 
> Clams can`t sea....LOL They`s got no feet er eyes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought they had a foot ?
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought they had a foot ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have one pseudo foot each so if two hooked up together they would have feet but since that is unlikely ,then they don`t have feets, only a foot.Don`t think they see at all, they just siphon water through their guts and screen out all the microscopic protein from the water ingested, spit the water back out and repeat the process as long as they are covered with water.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Good to hear you are feeling a little better John. You'll get there just don't rush it.


Finished up a project that has been kicking around dad's shop and then my shop since June of 1991 last night. Nothing special but it was straight gassed. New jug and slug and off it goes. Runs pretty good. Now to find a bar and chain for it... looking around for a used one as I hate to spend a bunch on something that will see limited use and more of a shelf queen.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Good to hear you are feeling a little better John. You'll get there just don't rush it.
> 
> 
> Finished up a project that has been kicking around dad's shop and then my shop since June of 1991 last night. Nothing special but it was straight gassed. New jug and slug and off it goes. Runs pretty good. Now to find a bar and chain for it... looking around for a used one as I hate to spend a bunch on something that will see limited use and more of a shelf queen.



If Scott can't fix you up , think I may have one ? Long as he don't try to send you a snackie with it ! :msp_ohmy:

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Took a 1/2 hr nap,got up and looked outside ? WTF ?? Its all white out there ! :msp_razz:
Dam stuff was all gone before I napped !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Thanks for the offer John... someone offered me a roller tip bar and two loops of chain for next to nothing almost immediately so I went with it. 

Feeling any better as the day has gone on?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Took a 1/2 hr nap,got up and looked outside ? WTF ?? Its all white out there ! :msp_razz:
> Dam stuff was all gone before I napped !





LOL now you sound like Rip van Slugg......good thing you wasn't napping under tree!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL now you sound like Rip van Slugg......good thing you wasn't napping under tree!!



You beat Ron to it ! LOL Knew he would jump on that one ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Thanks for the offer John... someone offered me a roller tip bar and two loops of chain for next to nothing almost immediately so I went with it.
> 
> Feeling any better as the day has gone on?



Think its a little better. Need to go start a fire ! Haven't had one for 3 days now ! LOL That thingy on the wall is just to easy. LOL
But no heat in the basement if I don't have a fire going,makes it hard on my pocket ! LOL Think I can make it down there now ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Why make today different ?





jerrycmorrow said:


> lookin good but that's just mean



MEAN.... COld hearted and looks delicious.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Think its a little better. Need to go start a fire ! Haven't had one for 3 days now ! LOL That thingy on the wall is just to easy. LOL
> But no heat in the basement if I don't have a fire going,makes it hard on my pocket ! LOL Think I can make it down there now ?



It has been real nice in my shop the last few days as no need for the space heater to run. Today is over cast and drizzle.. think I'll just stay in tonight. I just can't get into working in the cold.. even if it is on my own saws.


----------



## tbone75

Got a fire going ! Dam I am done fer now ! Crap this chit sucks !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a fire going ! Dam I am done fer now ! Crap this chit sucks !



Guess you won`t be going clam digging with Ron then??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess you won`t be going clam digging with Ron then??



The Ol Phart would have to carry me back ! 

Bet he would leave me there just like he got ! :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The Ol Phart would have to carry me back !
> 
> Bet he would leave me there just like he got ! :msp_razz:



Leave you there til you fill your bucket, then you have to walk home an carry that bucket of clams to Ron`s place...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Leave you there til you fill your bucket, then you have to walk home an carry that bucket of clams to Ron`s place...LOL



That Ol Smurf would do it too ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess you won`t be going clam digging with Ron then??



NO !!!

i dont wanna have to find out what burnt clams taste like !!


----------



## tbone75

Supper Ron ! Just for you ! Enjoy ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

Evening everyone.
I did learn a lesson yesterday. My 046 puked the clutch this weekend. It made a funny noise and I shut it off. Took the bar and cover off and refired it. The dang C clip snapped. Launched the bearing, spur, and clutch drum off. I went to the dealer and ordered a new one. I found the new kits from Stihl don't come with a bearing. Dang now I need to make another trip to the dealer.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Supper Ron ! Just for you ! Enjoy ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Where's the bacon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Where's the bacon!!!!!!!!!!



Ate it !! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Took a 1/2 hr nap,got up and looked outside ? WTF ?? Its all white out there ! :msp_razz:
> Dam stuff was all gone before I napped !



Rip Van Slug , this is 2014 , where you been ??



roncoinc said:


> NO !!!
> 
> i dont wanna have to find out what burnt clams taste like !!



Hmmmm , burnt steamed clams ???????


----------



## dancan

Well , no joy on the augers , someone beat me to it , oh well .


----------



## AU_K2500

im tempted not to post this as it truely shows my knowledge and experience. but i did something unthinkable today, i was so mad when i did it, i couldnt see straight and almost threw the entire saw on the ground. 

I was doing a few finishing touches to the nice 026 im building. 150 PSI with .025 squish. I glued the jug last night, and vac tested today. held 20 pounds even while rotating the crank and sitting for 20-30 minutes. i got the handle/tank attached, coil on, everything in the carb box sorted. then it was time to install the oil pump, clutch, and brake asy. 

I dont know if anyone knows where this is going or not, but the next few sentences are graphic in nature and adult supervision is advised. 

i went to install my oil pump, picked a nice clean one out of the parts box. went to my tin with all my hardware and grabbed two M4 bolts. installed the new oil hose through the bar pad. hooked it up to the pump, layed the pump in place and started the two M4 screws....i ran them down with my fingers then grabbed my WIHA T27 t-handle and snugged them up....cause id hate for the oil pump to work lose underneath the clutch. but then something wasnt right. i touched the FW and it didnt move. i went to grab it and rotate it, it was frozen solid......



Moral of this story. when installing anything where the screw hole has a shallow bottom and the other side is the inside of your crankcase....be careful. now i get to completely disassemble, split the case, find a new clutch side half, and case gasket....and start over. ive calmed down A LOT in the last 20 minutes.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Supper Ron ! Just for you ! Enjoy ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Looks like something found in the parking lot of local bar on sat morning !!
chunks and all !!
what is it ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks like something found in the parking lot of local bar on sat morning !!
> chunks and all !!
> what is it ??



Eggs,how I like them ! :msp_thumbsup: Over easy ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

I've seen little bolts cost me way more money that that , one cost me about 800.00$ today so consider yourself lucky .


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> im tempted not to post this as it truely shows my knowledge and experience. but i did something unthinkable today, i was so mad when i did it, i couldnt see straight and almost threw the entire saw on the ground.
> 
> I was doing a few finishing touches to the nice 026 im building. 150 PSI with .025 squish. I glued the jug last night, and vac tested today. held 20 pounds even while rotating the crank and sitting for 20-30 minutes. i got the handle/tank attached, coil on, everything in the carb box sorted. then it was time to install the oil pump, clutch, and brake asy.
> 
> I dont know if anyone knows where this is going or not, but the next few sentences are graphic in nature and adult supervision is advised.
> 
> i went to install my oil pump, picked a nice clean one out of the parts box. went to my tin with all my hardware and grabbed two M4 bolts. installed the new oil hose through the bar pad. hooked it up to the pump, layed the pump in place and started the two M4 screws....i ran them down with my fingers then grabbed my WIHA T27 t-handle and snugged them up....cause id hate for the oil pump to work lose underneath the clutch. but then something wasnt right. i touched the FW and it didnt move. i went to grab it and rotate it, it was frozen solid......
> 
> 
> 
> Moral of this story. when installing anything where the screw hole has a shallow bottom and the other side is the inside of your crankcase....be careful. now i get to completely disassemble, split the case, find a new clutch side half, and case gasket....and start over. ive calmed down A LOT in the last 20 minutes.



Why a new case 1/2 needed ?
use shorter bolts ?


----------



## dancan

Hey John , fresh smelts for supper , they were swimmin' 3 hours ago LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Why a new case 1/2 needed ?
> use shorter bolts ?



It bulged out the magnesium
I guess I could just make it a through hole and clean up the pieces....saw still has to come apart.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> I've seen little bolts cost me way more money that that , one cost me about 800.00$ today so consider yourself lucky .



I forgot the :angry2::mad2::msp_mad::angry2::msp_cursing:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> im tempted not to post this as it truely shows my knowledge and experience. but i did something unthinkable today, i was so mad when i did it, i couldnt see straight and almost threw the entire saw on the ground.
> 
> I was doing a few finishing touches to the nice 026 im building. 150 PSI with .025 squish. I glued the jug last night, and vac tested today. held 20 pounds even while rotating the crank and sitting for 20-30 minutes. i got the handle/tank attached, coil on, everything in the carb box sorted. then it was time to install the oil pump, clutch, and brake asy.
> 
> I dont know if anyone knows where this is going or not, but the next few sentences are graphic in nature and adult supervision is advised.
> 
> i went to install my oil pump, picked a nice clean one out of the parts box. went to my tin with all my hardware and grabbed two M4 bolts. installed the new oil hose through the bar pad. hooked it up to the pump, layed the pump in place and started the two M4 screws....i ran them down with my fingers then grabbed my WIHA T27 t-handle and snugged them up....cause id hate for the oil pump to work lose underneath the clutch. but then something wasnt right. i touched the FW and it didnt move. i went to grab it and rotate it, it was frozen solid......
> 
> 
> 
> Moral of this story. when installing anything where the screw hole has a shallow bottom and the other side is the inside of your crankcase....be careful. now i get to completely disassemble, split the case, find a new clutch side half, and case gasket....and start over. ive calmed down A LOT in the last 20 minutes.



Dam !!


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I've seen little bolts cost me way more money that that , one cost me about 800.00$ today so consider yourself lucky .



Sorry to hear that. I wasn't trying to complain. Just sharing my experience


----------



## dancan

I wasn't complaining and if this is the biggest slap in the face I get this year I'm not sweating it one bit .
At least I'm not to blame , but still cost me out of my pocket .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I wasn't complaining and if this is the biggest slap in the face I get this year I'm not sweating it one bit .
> At least I'm not to blame , but still cost me out of my pocket .



What happened?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I wasn't complaining and if this is the biggest slap in the face I get this year I'm not sweating it one bit .
> At least I'm not to blame , but still cost me out of my pocket .



Stihl WAY to big a chunk out of your pocket !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey John , fresh smelts for supper , they were swimmin' 3 hours ago LOL



MEEN !!!! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

Got to call Mom ! Its her Birthday today ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got to call Mom ! Its her Birthday today ! :msp_thumbsup:



" hello mom ? how come i dont have a shell like the other boys ? "


----------



## dancan

I bring a car in for an exhaust job , just plain ol' routine work , my mechanic cuts the spring kit off just like we've done for the last 17+ years , crap falls on the floor , replace the muffler , I throw the muffler out .
While we're checking the fit of the pipework we smell smoke , look around but don't see anything , as we start to lower the car I see a flame between the rear bumper rebar and the bumper shell , It's a real good thing I don't have bronchitis !
When the spring kit flew apart one of the 3/8" bolts with one hot end shot into the bumper on the passenger side , ricocheted over to the drivers side and caught the crash foam on fire which was seen about 1/2hr after the torches were put away so it bubbled the rear bumper cover .
If there had been no issues with one of the new studs the car could have been outside before any issue was noticed and I could be typing about some real excitement at the shop .
The customer is cool about the whole thing and I offered to have it fixed or cash , he just wants it fixed where ever I choose to get it done .
He had the bumper replaced a few months ago from a collision so it's not his first dent , knowing that now , I'll be finding out if anything was left out to allow the bolt to travel the path it took .
Just another day in life LOL , I can't get mad , it could have been worse .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> " hello mom ? how come i dont have a shell like the other boys ? "



Good one ya Ol Phart ! 

Have to ask next time I talk to her ? :msp_sneaky:

She is 75 today and doing very good !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I bring a car in for an exhaust job , just plain ol' routine work , my mechanic cuts the spring kit off just like we've done for the last 17+ years , crap falls on the floor , replace the muffler , I throw the muffler out .
> While we're checking the fit of the pipework we smell smoke , look around but don't see anything , as we start to lower the car I see a flame between the rear bumper rebar and the bumper shell , It's a real good thing I don't have bronchitis !
> When the spring kit flew apart one of the 3/8" bolts with one hot end shot into the bumper on the passenger side , ricocheted over to the drivers side and caught the crash foam on fire which was seen about 1/2hr after the torches were put away so it bubbled the rear bumper cover .
> If there had been no issues with one of the new studs the car could have been outside before any issue was noticed and I could be typing about some real excitement at the shop .
> The customer is cool about the whole thing and I offered to have it fixed or cash , he just wants it fixed where ever I choose to get it done .
> He had the bumper replaced a few months ago from a collision so it's not his first dent , knowing that now , I'll be finding out if anything was left out to allow the bolt to travel the path it took .
> Just another day in life LOL , I can't get mad , it could have been worse .



Caught a few cars on fire back in my body shop days ! LOL Can get very interesting !! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

Sure not something to happen with someone that freezes up when the heat gets turned up LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Good one ya Ol Phart !
> 
> Have to ask next time I talk to her ? :msp_sneaky:
> 
> She is 75 today and doing very good !



She as old as Ron yet ?


----------



## dancan

Oops , was that my inside voice or my outside voice ?


----------



## dancan

I did get the Rancher 55 back together today , I'll sharpen up the chains tomorrow .
I still don't get how you could loose a bolt if the other one is still on it , must be a Huusuqvee thing .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> She as old as Ron yet ?



Nah ................ Only thing older than Ron is dirt ! 

The jury is stihl out on that one?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sure not something to happen with someone that freezes up when the heat gets turned up LOL



No chit ! Had a kid helping one time like that ! I yelled get the hose,he ran out the dam door ! LOL Good thing it was easy to get at ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sounds like the greenhorns on a paving crew. They don't realize the screed boxes catch on fire all the time and the first time someone tells them the paver is on fire they normally bolt. Most of the time you just shut the fuel down to the burner and it goes out. Sometimes you have to shoot it real quick with an extinguisher.. nothing major...well most of the time it isn't major.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> No chit ! Had a kid helping one time like that ! I yelled get the hose,he ran out the dam door ! LOL Good thing it was easy to get at ! LOL



It's when you get the guys that always talk big that just freeze .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It's when you get the guys that always talk big that just freeze .



Yep ! Seen plenty of them before too ! Sure is fun watching them try to squirm there way out it when ya bust there arse for them too ! LOL Well Mr Big Man ? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tbone75

Just may knock you out of one of your spots Dan ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Slug time ! Maybe if I can sleep I will be able to get something done around here tomorrow ?

You guys have a good one !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slug time ! Maybe if I can sleep I will be able to get something done around here tomorrow ?
> 
> You guys have a good one !!



Nite John.


----------



## Cantdog

Night John.....rest and get well.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to the top


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !!!!


----------



## tbone75

WOW ...... 6 hrs straight sleep ! Had a little help , but WTH .... I got some sleep !  Something I just never do is sleep that long at a time !

Maybe today I can start moving forward again !:msp_unsure:


----------



## dancan

Take a vacation day and relax ........
Huusuqvotosis could sneak back up on you and kick you in the azz .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Take a vacation day and relax ........
> Huusuqvotosis could sneak back up on you and kick you in the azz .



I will go easy ! Stihl a Slug ya know ! LOL


----------



## dancan

I was talking to my Doc the other day and I told him about how some people felt important when they ran a Huusuqvee with that XP logo , he laughed and told me it was spelled impotent .....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was talking to my Doc the other day and I told him about how some people felt important when they ran a Huusuqvee with that XP logo , he laughed and told me it was spelled impotent .....



Go play in a snow bank , ya know them ones in the middle of the road. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Didn't see no spam bot last night ? Wonder if he got cold ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another mild day here in the Great White North....LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Didn't see no spam bot last night ? Wonder if he got cold ? LOL



I'll bet he's busy giggling in amazement when an icecube drops in a glass when he pushes a button on the fridge .


----------



## roncoinc

Yyyaaaawwwnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...............................


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yyyaaaawwwnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...............................



Morning Ron , hows the new plow truck working ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning Ron , hows the new plow truck working ?



It's a beast for sure.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's a beast for sure.



Them ol 390s had some serious low end to them ! Gas sucking things ! Them gears and that motor , maybe 5mpg ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Seem to be way better this morning , been down to load the stove twice even ! A little sleep may have helped ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sleep is good.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Think I got my screw up sorted out. Pulled the jug and got all the little bits of mag out of the case, then flushed it out and checked it. Rotates smooth again. Glued the jug back on and used loc-tite and the correct bolts when installing the oil pump.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Glad you are sorting it out Mark. Those sort of mess ups irk me the worst. It happens to all of us though so don't let it get you too down.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Think I got my screw up sorted out. Pulled the jug and got all the little bits of mag out of the case, then flushed it out and checked it. Rotates smooth again. Glued the jug back on and used loc-tite and the correct bolts when installing the oil pump.



Hope you didn't use the red stuff. LOL Or hope you never need to take it back out. LOL Should work just fine !


----------



## tbone75

Went down in the shop for an hour ! Just moved around some parts I got this week. Need a break already ! LOL
Stihl way better than the last few days !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Don't push it John.. the saws will wait.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Don't push it John.. the saws will wait.



Them saws always wait ! I earned the name Slug ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Them saws always wait ! I earned the name Slug ! :msp_w00t:




I have had all the parts to built a dang 365 for 3 months (cylinder, gaskets, seals, etc..).. you may have competition for the title. :msp_unsure:


----------



## pioneerguy600

You and John are not even nearing the slowness of putting saws together, I have some projects in boxes from the 60`s ....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> You and John are not even nearing the slowness of putting saws together, I have some projects in boxes from the 60`s ....LOL



You are still thinking of solutions to the problems aren't you! One of these days....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> You are still thinking of solutions to the problems aren't you! One of these days....



The solutions are the need to get over total slackness and just put them together, the parts have been all found and everything is in there for reassembly but since they are not needed and are just low on the totem pole saws they just languish and wait their turn. The big saws take precedence over all else, DURN 090`s.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You and John are not even nearing the slowness of putting saws together, I have some projects in boxes from the 60`s ....LOL



Your just waiting on the right parts ! I got boxes of saws with all the parts been sitting here over a year !


I WIN !! :msp_w00t:


Guess not ! Dang it Jerry !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your just waiting on the right parts ! I got boxes of saws with all the parts been sitting here over a year !
> 
> 
> I WIN !! :msp_w00t:



I think you better check the post just before yours....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Now back to the real point ! Jerry does more in one day than I do in a month !



Now I WIN !! :msp_razz:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I really have no need for any of my saws so I guess there is my lack of motivation. 90% of what I use a saw for at the house could be done with a bow saw... I'd never tell the wife though!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think you better check the post just before yours....LOL



Fixed it ! But I stihl gotcha ! :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your just waiting on the right parts ! I got boxes of saws with all the parts been sitting here over a year !
> 
> 
> I WIN !! :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> Guess not ! Dang it Jerry !



I have an 1100 that went down in 1966, been in a wooden crate ever since, bought all new parts for it and 5-6 parts saws , there are enough parts in there to build 4 saws with lots of spare parts left over. The 1100 was such a problematic saw for us that now I have very little interest in ressurecting one of them beasts....LOL
I already have a half dozen good runners in the 1100,1110, 1120, 1130 class of Pioneers...


----------



## tbone75

Auntie Dan took my crown once , but not for long ! I got it right back !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have an 1100 that went down in 1966, been in a wooden crate ever since, bought all new parts for it and 5-6 parts saws , there are enough parts in there to build 4 saws with lots of spare parts left over. The 1100 was such a problematic saw for us that now I have very little interest in ressurecting one of them beasts....LOL
> I already have a half dozen good runners in the 1100,1110, 1120, 1130 class of Pioneers...



Seems my problem with a couple of them is I know they aint never leaving while I am here ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

If things go right tomorrow, I may have to give up the crown ? :msp_unsure:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> I really have no need for any of my saws so I guess there is my lack of motivation. 90% of what I use a saw for at the house could be done with a bow saw... I'd never tell the wife though!



One 50 cc saw would do all of what I really need a saw for anymore...LOL
From the time I was 13 years old til just recently I ran saws to make money, have cut and produced over 100 cords of firewood a year, one year after a big hurricane came through here I worked with a crew and we cleared 2000 acres of woodland, the year after we put 400 cords of firewood out the gate of which I did up 75% on my own. Now I just get 6-10 cords of firewood together each year and take down some nuisance trees mostly in close quarter conditions.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If things go right tomorrow, I may have to give up the crown ? :msp_unsure:



I really hope you can become a good sport and relinquish the crown gracefully. Having your back give you less problems would be worth giving up the crown . Only downside I see coming is that this thread and AS in general will see way fewer posts from you.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I really hope you can become a good sport and relinquish the crown gracefully. Having your back give you less problems would be worth giving up the crown . Only downside I see coming is that this thread and AS in general will see way fewer posts from you.....LOL



I get to motivating more , my post counts going to drop ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I think we could all understand if John was back on the move.


----------



## tbone75

28,000 post in 2 years ! Won't hurt a thing to slow down ! 99% BS ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> One 50 cc saw would do all of what I really need a saw for anymore...LOL
> From the time I was 13 years old til just recently I ran saws to make money, have cut and produced over 100 cords of firewood a year, one year after a big hurricane came through here I worked with a crew and we cleared 2000 acres of woodland, the year after we put 400 cords of firewood out the gate of which I did up 75% on my own. Now I just get 6-10 cords of firewood together each year and take down some nuisance trees mostly in close quarter conditions.



That's a bunch of wood. I can't fathom the magnitude of moving that much firewood in a year, let alone year after year.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> 28,000 post in 2 years ! Won't hurt a thing to slow down ! 99% BS ! :msp_razz:



1% of 28,000 is still a decent number of important posts!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> 1% of 28,000 is still a decent number of important posts!



Well .9% pix ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Uncle Mongo is trying for the crown !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Is there a title for the most time on AS while not working at work? Some days I come to work and it feels all I do is mess around here on AS... :msp_w00t:


Then there are the days of pure insanity and no time to piss all day long....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> If things go right tomorrow, I may have to give up the crown ? :msp_unsure:



Good luck Ol Buddy. 

Hope you can point and laugh at the slackers soon!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Uncle Mongo is trying for the crown !



Morning you Ol Poop!!


Hey John


----------



## Stihl 041S

How is Jerry doing today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's a bunch of wood. I can't fathom the magnitude of moving that much firewood in a year, let alone year after year.



Depends on the amount of time you put in it. When I was cutting pulp in a good stand of trees I could tip 20 cord a day , multiply that by 250 days in a good season and you can see the cords pile up, pulp back then was 4' 2" long and not so hard to handle, then it went to 8' long and was being mostly handled by processors . Now most pulp is handled long length and cut by feller -bunchers .
I just seen a truck-trailer load of hardwood go by my place that had what looked like 6 separate piles of 8' long wood piled the long wise on the truck bed, truck has stakes that hold the wood like a cradle and was piled up to the max height allowed with a special height permit. First time I have ever seen that much wood hauled that way, usually cut 8' long and piled sideways on the trucks, then hauled down to the giant chippers in Sheet Harbor where it is then shipped off to overseas markets.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> How is Jerry doing today?



I am a little stiff in the left shoulder and base of my neck this morning. The doc gave me a Twin Rex shot on Tuesday morning in the left shoulder so I am blaming it on that....LOL
It couldn`t have anything to do with me driving 90 miles yesterday to pick up a Jonnie on the Spot, loading it on my truck and then returning home....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

How you doing ,Uncle Rob?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Today I am taking it easy and making up some frames to encase some memory boards that I am making for our clubhouse. These will contain picts. of my good friend and club member that passed away before Christmas, we had his last birthday party there and I took a series of picts with this project in mind. I also am making another identical one to frame a set of picts taken of the floor install party where we installed the new hardwood floor at the club, a milestone after 41 years of first buying the building. Everyone that attended both events gets to sign the board then it gets put under glass.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> How you doing ,Uncle Rob?



Went for a spinal yesterday and didn't get it. 

He said why give it if you can do without it. 

I'll go with a doctor who loses the price of a treatment for the patients good. 

Just no strength in the left knee. 

Still going down stairs sidesaddle. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Went for a spinal yesterday and didn't get it.
> 
> He said why give it if you can do without it.
> 
> I'll go with a doctor who loses the price of a treatment for the patients good.
> 
> Just no strength in the left knee.
> 
> Still going down stairs sidesaddle. Lol



I would think the muscle is still there but isn`t receiving the signals correctly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would think the muscle is still there but isn`t receiving the signals correctly.



Exactly......

Doing squats at PT the left leg just wobbles and folds. Lol

And that is hanging onto an exercise frame.

But the ache is from sore muscles now. Nice burn so I'm a happy camper!!

Just takes time. 

I'd be sort of worthless at work doing a pump setup humping a 1" impact climbing over a pump. 

It's embarrassing falling in the test well


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Exactly......
> 
> Doing squats at PT the left leg just wobbles and folds. Lol
> 
> And that is hanging onto an exercise frame.
> 
> But the ache is from sore muscles now. Nice burn so I'm a happy camper!!
> 
> Just takes time.
> 
> I'd be sort of worthless at work doing a pump setup humping a 1" impact climbing over a pump.
> 
> It's embarrassing falling in the test well



I was in the same boat 5 years ago, I nearly lost the use of my left leg but I was too stubborn to give up and with the help from PT and some of the best physio sports medicine doctors working on me I got back in good enough shape to work again, took about 5 months just to be able to walk near right again.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was in the same boat 5 years ago, I nearly lost the use of my left leg but I was too stubborn to give up and with the help from PT and some of the best physio sports medicine doctors working on me I got back in good enough shape to work again, took about 5 months just to be able to walk near right again.



Sounds like you've been beating yerself up ? Don't do that !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you've been beating yerself up ? Don't do that !!



I guess when you put yourself in the way of danger all the time , at some point you will get injured. I know I have been injured far too many times but I have always looked out for myself and try hard not to get hurt. Only safe place for me is here sitting at the keyboard, due to my action and adventure style of life I have met with some minor scrapes but it has been much more rewarding than playing it safe....LOL


----------



## tbone75

And don't forget it Beavetailguy600 !! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I guess when you put yourself in the way of danger all the time , at some point you will get injured. I know I have been injured far too many times but I have always looked out for myself and try hard not to get hurt. Only safe place for me is here sitting at the keyboard, due to my action and adventure style of life I have met with some minor scrapes but it has been much more rewarding than playing it safe....LOL



Its is very true,ya play it all safe all the time,ya have no fun ! LOL Got to have some fun ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Went along good today,till I ran out of gas. LOL Had to lay down for an hour. Good to go again,I think ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I guess when you put yourself in the way of danger all the time , at some point you will get injured. I know I have been injured far too many times but I have always looked out for myself and try hard not to get hurt. Only safe place for me is here sitting at the keyboard, due to my action and adventure style of life I have met with some minor scrapes but it has been much more rewarding than playing it safe....LOL



Full catastrophic living!!!!!

Nothing like it!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Feels like I need to load the stove. Burr ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Full catastrophic living!!!!!
> 
> Nothing like it!!!!



Flip Flop n Fly....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> And don't forget it Beavetailguy600 !! :msp_angry:



HEY!!...I can nearly feel all my teeth now!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> HEY!!...I can nearly feel all my teeth now!



Dang wonder ya got any left ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

l
Looking forward to carrying the pack and canoe along the rock face cliff portages during our back country fishing trips this spring, need strong legs and back for that trip. One of our local lads fell to his death on this same route a few years back, found his body downstream more than a mile away. The water is rushing through these narrow gaps at tremendous speed and force, the roar is deafening and foam is scudding through the air, the rocks are always wet and slippery. Footing is unsure at the best of times, progress is slow and deliberate with some luck thrown in you make it in and out unscathed.


----------



## tbone75

No wonder its down to 70 in here , forgot to open it up a little this morning ! LOL Got to get it hot before the OL gets home ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> l
> Looking forward to carrying the pack and canoe along the rock face cliff portages during our back country fishing trips this spring, need strong legs and back for that trip. One of our local lads fell to his death on this same route a few years back, found his body downstream more than a mile away. The water is rushing through these narrow gaps at tremendous speed and force, the roar is deafening and foam is scudding through the air, the rocks are always wet and slippery. Footing is unsure at the best of times, progress is slow and deliberate with some luck thrown in you make it in and out unscathed.



Best fishing there is I bet !


----------



## dancan

Soooo , sometime into the near future.........

"Guys , I feel great , just got back from my yoga course and I'm off to ballroom dancing in an hour , I was going to work on the new box of saws that I bought yesterday but I've got to go eat muh spam and grits so I'll be right back and I'll post a pick of the yoga girlz as soon as it finishes uploading tonight with the pic of all the saws I got from Ebae the day before yesterday with the one from last week and Ron was right about Stihls being the best built , best value and best engineered saws on the market and.................."


Post count suffer , not likely .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Soooo , sometime into the near future.........
> 
> "Guys , I feel great , just got back from my yoga course and I'm off to ballroom dancing in an hour , I was going to work on the new box of saws that I bought yesterday but I've got to go eat muh spam and grits so I'll be right back and I'll post a pick of the yoga girlz as soon as it finishes uploading tonight with the pic of all the saws I got from Ebae the day before yesterday with the one from last week and Ron was right about Stihls being the best built , best value and best engineered saws on the market and.................."
> 
> 
> Post count suffer , not likely .



What the hell are you smoking !! I want some !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

Hey , muh homemade beer is mmmmmmgood LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Mmmmmm......the Ol bought me a box of Ganong "Delecto" ass. dark chocklates.....there's 10.9 OZs of goodness you 'nadains ain't getting back.....Mmmmmmm.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Best fishing there is I bet !



Around here you have to get far away from the easy access lakes and rivers , we don`t like to take a number and wait for a turn at maybe catching a fish. I like the solitude and quiet, we pass through many lakes and stillwaters full of fish getting to where we prefer to tent and fish. Seldom ever see another human back there.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey , muh homemade beer is mmmmmmgood LOL



Sure messes with yer head don't it ! 

Not that it takes much ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Around here you have to get far away from the easy access lakes and rivers , we don`t like to take a number and wait for a turn at maybe catching a fish. I like the solitude and quiet, we pass through many lakes and stillwaters full of fish getting to where we prefer to tent and fish. Seldom ever see another human back there.



That would be so nice ! 

I could never get there ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Mmmmmm......the Ol bought me a box of Ganong "Delecto" ass. dark chocklates.....there's 10.9 OZs of goodness you 'nadains ain't getting back.....Mmmmmmm.....



We can get them and Keiths any time we want, price ain`t bad for them up here either.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That would be so nice !
> 
> I could never get there ! LOL



We can fly you in, for a price....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We can fly you in, for a price....LOL



Be the only way ! And I don't like flying ! LOL Did it once to Fla. and back, done with that chit ! I drive or take a boat ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Muh head is clear as a bell , only tested 3$ worth of brew LOL



pioneerguy600 said:


> We can fly you in, for a price....LOL



If you fly him in , he'd know where secret lake is , you'd better take him here instead .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Be the only way ! And I don't like flying ! LOL Did it once to Fla. and back, done with that chit ! I drive or take a boat ! LOL



Its a bit scary in these little single engine float planes, not real comfortable but they do get you in and out. I know a pilot through a good friend that was a bush pilot up North that still flies float planes here, can ditch land those little planes into some real tight spots and get them airborne again. Saw him land a wheeled plane once where it took only 21' to stop and 25' run til airborne again. He competes in the STOL competitions up North and has won a few times. Here is a place where I flew in with Dave and have watched these competitions,

Valdez Fly In 2011 - YouTube



Oh,...I forgot to mention it is beautiful up there.

If you do watch the whole Vid, watch the plane take off at 2.29 and then land at 2.47, the one with skull and cross bones on the tail, he is one of the best but the fellow in the blue plane at 3.10 won the short stop.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its a bit scary in these little single engine float planes, not real comfortable but they do get you in and out. I know a pilot through a good friend that was a bush pilot up North that still flies float planes here, can ditch land those little planes into some real tight spots and get them airborne again. Saw him land a wheeled plane once where it took only 21' to stop and 25' run til airborne again. He competes in the STOL competitions up North and has won a few times. Here is a place where I flew in with Dave and have watched these competitions,
> 
> Valdez Fly In 2011 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,...I forgot to mention it is beautiful up there.
> 
> If you do watch the whole Vid, watch the plane take off at 2.29 and then land at 2.47, the one with skull and cross bones on the tail, he is one of the best but the fellow in the blue plane at 3.10 won the short stop.



Sounds nice . :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds nice . :msp_razz:



I figure you can`t watch this UTube vid John but it is real wild/nice country up there and there are as many planes in Alaska as there are cars, distances so vast and centers so far apart with so little road access planes are the best transportation option.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Check out the Pioneer thread for some picts of the yeller saw.


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my !!

:msp_w00t:

hooked up my stereo.

turned it up to much and bounced a speaker off the shelf onto a bunch of stuff 

dont think damaged "much" ??

had volume up to "4" out of 10 and Ol was in kit cooking opposite corner of house and standing next to her i had to YELL !!












bounced off my security monitor,knocked it into the recorder,went another 3 feet into my 28" desktop monito,knocked that over,crushed a metal outler power strip,went backwards and ended upright on top of my ham radio power supply !!
besided a dent on the metal case of the power strip appears to be NO damage ! 
missed a $200 microphone,(under fornt of speaker) .
missed 55 in tv,,missed sliding glass door.
the power supply it landed on is a 50 amp astron really heavy duty so i dont think it bothered that at all.
maybe i should buy a lottery ticket ??


----------



## dancan

Yup , a lotto ticket is in order .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron is getting really agressive, putting the plow truck over the stonewall and now mashing his electronic equipment, what next, blow roof off house??...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron is getting really agressive, putting the plow truck over the stonewall and now mashing his electronic equipment, what next, blow roof off house??...LOL



Yep ........ With that stereo !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep ........ With that stereo !



I am going down to the club tomorrow and plan on running up the Traynor`s, we have removed all the windows from the building for a reason....LOL


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Yup , a lotto ticket is in order .



Or better yet , buy a Stihl


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am going down to the club tomorrow and plan on running up the Traynor`s, we have removed all the windows from the building for a reason....LOL



And here I thought it was a Kingdom Hall LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am going down to the club tomorrow and plan on running up the Traynor`s, we have removed all the windows from the building for a reason....LOL



Ron will knock his out if he aint careful with that thing ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron will knock his out if he aint careful with that thing ! :msp_scared:



The old windows were puttied in glass in wood sashes, couldn`t keep the putty in but it was rather old and cracked from the outset, still lost a few panes once n a while, music gets a tad loud when controlled by drunks....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Around here you have to get far away from the easy access lakes and rivers , we don`t like to take a number and wait for a turn at maybe catching a fish. I like the solitude and quiet, we pass through many lakes and stillwaters full of fish getting to where we prefer to tent and fish. Seldom ever see another human back there.



When my sister and BIL lived in SLC Utah. I went out to visit for a couple weeks. We took a trip into the Uintas 2 days in 3 days set up and 2 day about. Never saw another human being. Very nice. 

I'm my younger days I used to take horse packs in the rockies. We would.pack in everything we needed for about 4-5 days. Graze the horses for an hour or two in the evening and sleep under the stars every night. Man, I miss that.......thanks Jerry. I hadn't thought about that in a while.


----------



## tbone75

Done wore out for the night !

I get to call TIME first ! LOL

Nope ya aint gettin paid Ron ! :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Done wore out for the night !
> 
> I get to call TIME first ! LOL
> 
> Nope ya aint gettin paid Ron ! :msp_razz:



Nite John,...my keyboard gave up the ghost suddenly, had to go dig up the spare and hook it up.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> When my sister and BIL lived in SLC Utah. I went out to visit for a couple weeks. We took a trip into the Uintas 2 days in 3 days set up and 2 day about. Never saw another human being. Very nice.
> 
> I'm my younger days I used to take horse packs in the rockies. We would.pack in everything we needed for about 4-5 days. Graze the horses for an hour or two in the evening and sleep under the stars every night. Man, I miss that.......thanks Jerry. I hadn't thought about that in a while.



Those backwoods trips are what I live for, can`t get enough of them.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nite John,...my keyboard gave up the ghost suddenly, had to go dig up the spare and hook it up.....LOL



Lol. Must be all the cat hair, beer, and crumbs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Lol. Must be all the cat hair, beer, and crumbs.



LOL,..The cat did have something to do with it, he likes to chew on insulated wires, maybe he is still teething but he pulled the plug out of the back of the CPU , I just now found that when I was plugging in the spare keyboard into the port on the back of the CPU, I had just plugged it into the front port of the CPU to try it out....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## dancan

Was/am First !


----------



## little possum

Congrats Dan! Maybe everybody elses power went off? Hahah


----------



## Scooterbum

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## dancan

Thanks LP !
But then would I be first if someone was before me but couldn't ????????????
I guess it doesn't really matter .......We know Stihl is first and HuuSuqvee isn't LOL


----------



## tbone75

Morning , kept waking up but stayed in bed trying to sleep more ! LOL Want to be as well rested for today as I can !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> And here I thought it was a Kingdom Hall LOL




I read this just now and almost blew coffee out my nose !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> And here I thought it was a Kingdom Hall LOL





tbone75 said:


> Morning , kept waking up but stayed in bed trying to sleep more ! LOL Want to be as well rested for today as I can !



What time you due in ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What time you due in ?



Not till 11am , how long after that ?


----------



## tbone75

10 hrs on the stove , stihl had enough coals to get it going again ! I like that !! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 10 hrs on the stove , stihl had enough coals to get it going again ! I like that !! LOL



Let mine go out,,that thingy on the wall works well when it's this warm out


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Let mine go out,,that thingy on the wall works well when it's this warm out



Its only 30 here right now, gets around 40 then it gets to hot upstairs. So I just shut the vents off for upstairs. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Thanks LP !
> But then would I be first if someone was before me but couldn't ????????????
> I guess it doesn't really matter .......We know Stihl is first and HuuSuqvee isn't LOL



WE... don't ...ALL... know....that ...........however you wus first taday....I was just slackin' along in the bedstead wit th OL....but that pesky sun made everything lighter...now I'm into the coffee and have to make a dump run...the truck is full of old rotted post and beam parts from "This Old House"....loaded up yesterday on the last trip out, but the demo pile isn't open Thurs...sooo....that is first on the list...then to the shop....and this may be a good day to run my beats down in the woodlot again with the tractor and make new ice roads. That 2' of snow is now more like 12" and packable as it has been above freezing every day this week. Haven't had a chance to look down in the woods to see what storm damage happened....take a saw on the tractor with me...probably a nice little 521EV so my delicate digits don't get cold and everything.....gonna need to get out a cord or so of standing dead wood for the shop....time to bring that back up to operating temp...got two client saws to repair.....several project saws to build plus a number of small woodworking jobs to complete and trade for $$$.....so all in all....doing pretty darn good for the middle of Febuary....and not a Stihl in sight....lookin good!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Good luck John......we're pullin for ya!! Hope some relief comes your way!! You deserve it!!


----------



## roncoinc

A little lesson for you guys.
on what NOT to say !
last nite the OL made a turkey breast marsala.
she had the breast on a cutting board and one of those heavy metal flattener outer things like a flat iron on a handle.
i walked by when she was whacking on it to flatten it out thin enuf and remarked .

" making ol lady breast's eh ? " 

I aint as quick as i used to be but quick enuf when i NEED to be !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

If I feel good enough today I have a 365 Husky to look at,won't start he says ? Then find a oil leak on a 064,then its back to Scooter 346. Then get started on the 044 AM top end test. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good luck John......we're pullin for ya!! Hope some relief comes your way!! You deserve it!!



Thanks Robin !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A little lesson for you guys.
> on what NOT to say !
> last nite the OL made a turkey breast marsala.
> she had the breast on a cutting board and one of those heavy metal flattener outer things like a flat iron on a handle.
> i walked by when she was whacking on it to flatten it out thin enuf and remarked .
> 
> " making ol lady breast's eh ? "
> 
> I aint as quick as i used to be but quick enuf when i NEED to be !! LOL



Standing to close when ya said that.... eh ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

Not going to ask if you got "Lucky" on Valintines Day........I guess you did....."lucky" enough to stihl be able to type.....them meat tenderizers throw pretty well....good balance ....kinda like a blunt tomohawk.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Not going to ask if you got "Lucky" on Valintines Day........I guess you did....."lucky" enough to stihl be able to type.....them meat tenderizers throw pretty well....good balance ....kinda like a blunt tomohawk.....LOL!!!



Hard to say ? Could have his head stitched up ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Scooterbum

Spent the better part of yesterday going to Pilot Mountain, NC to pick this little guy up. Mamas B'day was yesterday. All in all made for a pretty good day.


View attachment 279324


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Spent the better part of yesterday going to Pilot Mountain, NC to pick this little guy up. Mamas B'day was yesterday. All in all made for a pretty good day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 279324



Bet Mama is happy !


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Spent the better part of yesterday going to Pilot Mountain, NC to pick this little guy up. Mamas B'day was yesterday. All in all made for a pretty good day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 279324




How nice,,fresh chineese food !!


----------



## Scooterbum

Yeah she's always wanted a Basset Hound. Complete surprise for her, told her I was going to buy some chainsaws. She was pretty mad till she saw him.Played it up real good for a couple of days ahead.

You going to get worked on today at 11 ? What's getting done?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Yeah she's always wanted a Basset Hound. Complete surprise for her, told her I was going to buy some chainsaws. She was pretty mad till she saw him.Played it up real good for a couple of days ahead.
> 
> You going to get worked on today at 11 ? What's getting done?



Suppose to burn the nerve endings in my back , called Ablation . Have no idea if I am allowed to do anything right away or not ? Can't see why I couldn't ? Said it may hurt a little ? Some kind of radio waves that does it ?


----------



## tbone75

Been waiting over a year to get this done ! Seems to work on anyone who had it done. Should last at least 6 months , then redo it.


----------



## roncoinc

Schoot,, looks like your into vintage ford parts ?? is that correct ?
got a question then.


----------



## tbone75

Damitalltohell !! They just called and canceled my appt. The one who does the Ablation is sick with the flu ! Now its next Tuesday at 10:15 ! :msp_angry:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Been waiting over a year to get this done ! Seems to work on anyone who had it done. Should last at least 6 months , then redo it.



Good luck to ya' buddy, hope it does the trick.


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Schoot,, looks like your into vintage ford parts ?? is that correct ?
> got a question then.



I'll try......


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Damitalltohell !! They just called and canceled my appt. The one who does the Ablation is sick with the flu ! Now its next Tuesday at 10:15 ! :msp_angry:



That sucks.


----------



## Scooterbum

What kinda fit is that 346 giving ya' ?


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> I'll try......



After i'm done plowing this winter will ne looking to part with the truck.
cant find any value listed anyplace.
1962 ford F250 4x4 with 390ci engine,,long bed flatside.
needs front floors and some sheetmetal work,,frame good,run's good.
none listed CL usa,none hemmings.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> What kinda fit is that 346 giving ya' ?



I think its the AM top end on it,loads up bad at idle.Can't adjust it out. I have a OEM 350 jug I will put on it now ! Easy fix . LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I think its the AM top end on it,loads up bad at idle.Can't adjust it out. I have a OEM 350 jug I will put on it now ! Easy fix . LOL



Did you open up the exhaust on that jug ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> After i'm done plowing this winter will ne looking to part with the truck.
> cant find any value listed anyplace.
> 1962 ford F250 4x4 with 390ci engine,,long bed flatside.
> needs front floors and some sheetmetal work,,frame good,run's good.
> none listed CL usa,none hemmings.



Hardly any of them around in 4x4 that I have seen ? See if you can find a 62 -3/4 like it in 2 wheel,then just add to it?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Did you open up the exhaust on that jug ?



Nope , nothing done to it.


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> After i'm done plowing this winter will ne looking to part with the truck.
> cant find any value listed anyplace.
> 1962 ford F250 4x4 with 390ci engine,,long bed flatside.
> needs front floors and some sheetmetal work,,frame good,run's good.
> none listed CL usa,none hemmings.



I'll kick out a blanket email to everyone ford related I deal with. See what they come up with.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> I'll kick out a blanket email to everyone ford related I deal with. See what they come up with.



Tnx


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Nope , nothing done to it.



Does it do it right away?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Does it do it right away?



No it takes a little running first,till its warmed up nice.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> No it takes a little running first,till its warmed up nice.



Seems to me I read about an issue where the exhaust was too restrictive on some of the early models. I'll have to jar the grey matter around a little more...........


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Seems to me I read about an issue where the exhaust was too restrictive on some of the early models. I'll have to jar the grey matter around a little more...........



I haven't opened the muffler yet ? New muffler,so could be ? I will try that first !


----------



## Scooterbum

If not, send it on. I need a good fight. LOL !!!
You have enough on your plate buddy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am connected to a lot of gearheads that are into old cars n trucks. I actually mentioned to them about Ron`s latest aquasition and they were really intrigued about the 62 4 X 4 , takes a lot to get them stirred up about a vehicle unless its something a bit special. I hear them say it could be worth between 7-18 thousand depending on if it is original.Also they immediately questioned the 390 engine being in that truck as original. I don`t know Fords all that well but they do and they think 62 would be too early for a 390, they think that the 390 did not come out in trucks before 68 but I think they only know trucks from up here in Canada. Trucks made Stateside often have components that were not used in Canada and different combinations of engine driveline parts.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I haven't opened the muffler yet ? New muffler,so could be ? I will try that first !



Pull the screen, that'll relieve quite a bit by itself.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I haven't opened the muffler yet ? New muffler,so could be ? I will try that first !



Thats why i asked about the exhaust,did you open it up ?
answ: no.
could be to restrictive.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> If not, send it on. I need a good fight. LOL !!!
> You have enough on your plate buddy.



I don't know ? Never sent one out of here that wasn't right ! I don't like that ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am connected to a lot of gearheads that are into old cars n trucks. I actually mentioned to them about Ron`s latest aquasition and they were really intrigued about the 62 4 X 4 , takes a lot to get them stirred up about a vehicle unless its something a bit special. I hear them say it could be worth between 7-18 thousand depending on if it is original.Also they immediately questioned the 390 engine being in that truck as original. I don`t know Fords all that well but they do and they think 62 would be too early for a 390, they think that the 390 did not come out in trucks before 68 but I think they only know trucks from up here in Canada. Trucks made Stateside often have components that were not used in Canada and different combinations of engine driveline parts.



Interesting,would like to know how to tell what size the engine is.
has a two bbl carb on it too


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am connected to a lot of gearheads that are into old cars n trucks. I actually mentioned to them about Ron`s latest aquasition and they were really intrigued about the 62 4 X 4 , takes a lot to get them stirred up about a vehicle unless its something a bit special. I hear them say it could be worth between 7-18 thousand depending on if it is original.Also they immediately questioned the 390 engine being in that truck as original. I don`t know Fords all that well but they do and they think 62 would be too early for a 390, they think that the 390 did not come out in trucks before 68 but I think they only know trucks from up here in Canada. Trucks made Stateside often have components that were not used in Canada and different combinations of engine driveline parts.



Does seem a little early for the 390 in it ? But it also seems some early T-Birds had 390s ? Just not that good on Ferds ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Interesting,would like to know how to tell what size the engine is.
> has a two bbl carb on it too



Does the motor have the exhaust going across the top front of the engine ?


----------



## Scooterbum

The 390 was on the scene in 61, but I would more expect to see a 352 in that truck.Get me a vin# I'll run it by Ford research team.I like to bug those guys.


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Interesting,would like to know how to tell what size the engine is.
> has a two bbl carb on it too



Check the stroke length.Pull a plug and check it with a wooden dowel rod. 3.5" for a 352 and 3.78 for a 390 or larger.


----------



## roncoinc

scooterbum said:


> the 390 was on the scene in 61, but i would more expect to see a 352 in that truck.get me a vin# i'll run it by ford research team.i like to bug those guys.



f2gce493182


----------



## tbone75

I am gonna go cut the 346 muffler,just see what happens ? Only take a few mins. to know ?


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> f2gce493182


Here ya' go.

View attachment 279332


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Here ya' go.
> 
> View attachment 279332



Sez 

" invalid attachment " !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

As I stated, I am by no means a Ford guy but I hang around with a bunch of gearheads, some of them know Fords really well. We all built hotrods and Ratrods for many years, still build the odd custom and the guys that know Ford trucks are still arguing about a 390 in a 62, they say the 390 was not pot in a pickup truck til 68, guess the engine was out there but in bigger trucks. My dad had a 68 pickup truck with the 390 2 bbl engine , it was a tad slow til a dyed in the wool ford mechanic took it into his backyard shop and worked some kind of magic on it. For a few hundred dollars back then it became a serious tire burner. He would never tell what he did to them but he had a 70 half ton with a 429 two 4 bbl headers ,dual exhaust that was the terror of the 1/4 mile where we ran. If it could get traction it would run most street cars off the track, flat out 13 second machine in street legal form.


----------



## Scooterbum

How about now? It's showing for me.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> How about now? It's showing for me.



nothing at all that time !!


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> As I stated, I am by no means a Ford guy but I hang around with a bunch of gearheads, some of them know Fords really well. We all built hotrods and Ratrods for many years, still build the odd custom and the guys that know Ford trucks are still arguing about a 390 in a 62, they say the 390 was not pot in a pickup truck til 68, guess the engine was out there but in bigger trucks. My dad had a 68 pickup truck with the 390 2 bbl engine , it was a tad slow til a dyed in the wool ford mechanic took it into his backyard shop and worked some kind of magic on it. For a few hundred dollars back then it became a serious tire burner. He would never tell what he did to them but he had a 70 half ton with a 429 two 4 bbl headers ,dual exhaust that was the terror of the 1/4 mile where we ran. If it could get traction it would run most street cars off the track, flat out 13 second machine in street legal form.



Ahhhh......kickin' up some memory's. I still remember the day I lifted the hood on an old Merc wagon that was beat to crap and found myself looking at a 427 cammer.... it was at a police auction, and yes it went home with me.:msp_wink:


----------



## roncoinc

C'mon Schoot !!
i want !! i want !! INFO !


----------



## Scooterbum

View attachment 279333


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Ahhhh......kickin' up some memory's. I still remember the day I lifted the hood on an old Merc wagon that was beat to crap and found myself looking at a 427 cammer.... it was at a police auction, and yes it went home with me.:msp_wink:



Monkey face Ford ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Anything now? If not forward your email to me.


----------



## tbone75

Should be a 292 , sounds right. LOL Could have been swapped too ? Need the motor numbers.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

No telling with the older ones but it does appear to be a 292 originally. I'm not a Ford nut but could someone have confused a 292 with a 390 and just have bad information on what is between the fenders?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> As I stated, I am by no means a Ford guy but I hang around with a bunch of gearheads, some of them know Fords really well. We all built hotrods and Ratrods for many years, still build the odd custom and the guys that know Ford trucks are still arguing about a 390 in a 62, they say the 390 was not pot in a pickup truck til 68, guess the engine was out there but in bigger trucks. My dad had a 68 pickup truck with the 390 2 bbl engine , it was a tad slow til a dyed in the wool ford mechanic took it into his backyard shop and worked some kind of magic on it. For a few hundred dollars back then it became a serious tire burner. He would never tell what he did to them but he had a 70 half ton with a 429 two 4 bbl headers ,dual exhaust that was the terror of the 1/4 mile where we ran. If it could get traction it would run most street cars off the track, flat out 13 second machine in street legal form.



Almost had a 68 Torino with a 428 , Dad wouldn't let me buy it. LOL Just turned 16. Smart man !! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Actually hope he does have a 292. Would keep the value up.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> View attachment 279333



Tnx

will have to ask if engine has been swapped.
292 ci ? tag sez 135 hp @ 3400 rpm


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I know it would keep the value up. I've seen lots of people with trucks that have changed hands think a 305 is now a 350, etc. Wonder if someone just thought.. it runs good.. must be a 390.


----------



## Scooterbum

Been a whole lot of the old FE blocks passed off as 390's.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Actually hope he does have a 292. Would keep the value up.



292 look anything like a 360 or 390 ?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Actually hope he does have a 292. Would keep the value up.



Sure hope it does ! Ups the value a lot if original !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 292 look anything like a 360 or 390 ?



Think they do ? Been to long to member ? All BBs I think ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Almost had a 68 Torino with a 428 , Dad wouldn't let me buy it. LOL Just turned 16. Smart man !! LOL



The 292 seemed to be the most common engine back then with the 352 coming out shortly after, around 63-64 in vehicles we were servicing at the Texaco station where I worked part time through school. I mostly did oil changes and grease jobs beside pump gas back then but by the time I was a teenager I was into the innards of the engines. The old licensed mechanic that worked there full time was about ready to retire and was an alcoholic, the bottle was calling him too strongly for him to do much work and he started making too many mistakes. The garage owner sidelined him and let me do more and more work the longer I stayed there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> 292 look anything like a 360 or 390 ?



They sort of do,

FORD 292 ENGINE RUNNING - YouTube


----------



## tbone75

I am still POed at what my Brother got for his first car ! 65 Chevelle rag top 283 auto. Then he traded that for another 65 HT 327 dual 4s ! Didn't run for a while,but stihl ! A-Hole !
I got a 65 fairlane 6cyl 3 on the tree ? Hated that car !! LOL But then I got a 67 Chevelle ! LOL 250 six cyl , split manifold ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> They sort of do,
> 
> FORD 292 ENGINE RUNNING - YouTube


----------



## roncoinc

Was gonna ask Jimmy if he had any rust free chevy trucks down there ?

up here they get rusty quick


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 292 seemed to be the most common engine back then with the 352 coming out shortly after, around 63-64 in vehicles we were servicing at the Texaco station where I worked part time through school. I mostly did oil changes and grease jobs beside pump gas back then but by the time I was a teenager I was into the innards of the engines. The old licensed mechanic that worked there full time was about ready to retire and was an alcoholic, the bottle was calling him too strongly for him to do much work and he started making too many mistakes. The garage owner sidelined him and let me do more and more work the longer I stayed there.



Back in the good ol days when you didn't need a puter to fix it ! LOL I stihl enjoy working on them old ones ! New ones , forget it ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

chevy.........PFFffftttttttt.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am still POed at what my Brother got for his first car ! 65 Chevelle rag top 283 auto. Then he traded that for another 65 HT 327 dual 4s ! Didn't run for a while,but stihl ! A-Hole !
> I got a 65 fairlane 6cyl 3 on the tree ? Hated that car !! LOL But then I got a 67 Chevelle ! LOL 250 six cyl , split manifold ! LOL



Cars were cheap back then, I had 5 Chevelles and 2 Beaumont SD 396`s, if I had my choice today I would have a 67 Beaumont 396 4 speed, loved those oldies.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was gonna ask Jimmy if he had any rust free chevy trucks down there ?
> 
> up here they get rusty quick



Talk to Sparky ! All over down his way !


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> chevy.........PFFffftttttttt.........



Always got to be an odd ball around. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Some of them Fords I do really like ! But I prefer Chevy ! LOL Now a Shelby is a whole different thing !


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

One car me Brother had I still wish was still around. 68 GTO Judge ! He only let me drive it twice ! I have never drove anything close to it since for a bone stock car ! You didn't dare goose the thing ! New tires didn't last a week. LOL Dam thing would burn the tires in a 4 gears. He never touched the motor,just the way it came out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron, did you post a pict of the engine in the truck. Does it have that upper pulley that takes up the slack in the water pump drive belt , it also has the fan mounted to it. That is what the 292 had, the 390 just had the waterpump with the fan mounted on the pump extension.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron, did you post a pict of the engine in the truck. Does it have that upper pulley that takes up the slack in the water pump drive belt , it also has the fan mounted to it. That is what the 292 had, the 390 just had the waterpump with the fan mounted on the pump extension.



The pic i posted is of the engine in my truck


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Betting its the original 292 . Don't look like its been touched ? Maybe not ?


----------



## roncoinc

What i find online is pix of the distributor on a 202 is at the back of the engine
fan rite off water pump also on 292


----------



## tbone75

Need the numbers off the motor to be sure ? Don't know where they are on that one ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Was gonna ask Jimmy if he had any rust free chevy trucks down there ?
> 
> up here they get rusty quick



Plenty of them. Around the asphalt plant here we have to beat the fenders off of them as there is no rust. My '92 had lots of beach time since we would go to the coast every 4-5 weeks while I was in school. When I parted with it there was only a little rust in each rear cab corner; 250k +/-10k.. 

What you looking for? I've got a 2000, Silverado 2500 6.0L 4x4 with 115k on it that the wife wants me to sell. I've held out as that would just leave me with my '08 work truck and my motorcycle. 

I know I'm a bit younger than most around here but I grew up with a bunch of big motors around. I'll never forget dad saying "Pass 'em" when we came up behind the neighbor in his '76 Vette and we were in the stock '65 GTO. Fourth to second with the hurst and let it roll. I chirped third as we went by and that was that. He talked any more s--t about 'Vette to me. Still have a '67 with a 400, 4spd in the shop. I may have missed the glory days of 4 speeds, multiple carbs, Hurst shifter, and bias ply tires.. but I've learned a bunch about them.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Plenty of them. Around the asphalt plant here we have to beat the fenders off of them as there is no rust. My '92 had lots of beach time since we would go to the coast every 4-5 weeks while I was in school. When I parted with it there was only a little rust in each rear cab corner; 250k +/-10k..
> 
> What you looking for? I've got a 2000, Silverado 2500 6.0L 4x4 with 115k on it that the wife wants me to sell. I've held out as that would just leave me with my '08 work truck and my motorcycle.
> 
> I know I'm a bit younger than most around here but I grew up with a bunch of big motors around. I'll never forget dad saying "Pass 'em" when we came up behind the neighbor in his '76 Vette and we were in the stock '65 GTO. Fourth to second with the hurst and let it roll. I chirped third as we went by and that was that. He talked any more s--t about 'Vette to me. Still have a '67 with a 400, 4spd in the shop. I may have missed the glory days of 4 speeds, multiple carbs, Hurst shifter, and bias ply tires.. but I've learned a bunch about them.



6.ol ?? big engine ??
that new probly out of my price range


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,called the guy and got the story on the truck LOL !!!!!!!!!!

the truck was custom built !!
guys got a frame and went from there.
he says the 4spd is a 1965,
motor could be 390 or bigger
transfer case out of something
front and rear dana axles out of something else
whole cab off another truck
said it was a SUPER truck when they finished !!

LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> 6.ol ?? big engine ??
> that new probly out of my price range



The 6.0L is pretty stout. It'll pull a 21' enclosed trailer through the NC Mtns with authority. It's probably more truck than you want for a plow truck too with leather and ext. cab. The other down fall to this one is the AutoTrac transfer case. It's a solid unit but has some clutches in there that need maintenance that most don't perform. It's not expensive and great when driving on the beach or something as it doesn't bind as bad with low speed corners but not as bullet proof as the old solid gear lock up units. The later 2500 "HD" units have the better transfer case and a full floating rear end. Mine has 8 lug rear end / 14 bolt. Stout.. but hey you can always want more right?!


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,called the guy and got the story on the truck LOL !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> the truck was custom built !!
> guys got a frame and went from there.
> he says the 4spd is a 1965,
> motor could be 390 or bigger
> transfer case out of something
> front and rear dana axles out of something else
> whole cab off another truck
> said it was a SUPER truck when they finished !!
> 
> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well that shot it down a little. LOL Stihl a nice truck !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Can anyone tell what in the world model Sears this is? I just picked one up identical to this one and have no idea what it is. It's not stuck but that's as far as I've gotten. 

View attachment 279356


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,called the guy and got the story on the truck LOL !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> the truck was custom built !!
> guys got a frame and went from there.
> he says the 4spd is a 1965,
> motor could be 390 or bigger
> transfer case out of something
> front and rear dana axles out of something else
> whole cab off another truck
> said it was a SUPER truck when they finished !!
> 
> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ahh ha! In the world of Gravely two wheel tractors we call them Mutts. Don't worry, they are normally the best of the best!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Can anyone tell what in the world model Sears this is? I just picked one up identical to this one and have no idea what it is. It's not stuck but that's as far as I've gotten.
> 
> View attachment 279356



No idea ? Hey Ron , bet you know !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> No idea ? Hey Ron , bet you know !



He's out checking that motor to see what exactly he has there other than a gas drinker.


----------



## tbone75

Hey Scoot ! Be looking for a 346 by the end of next week ! LOL Seems to run nicely now !


----------



## tbone75

I will leave the final tuning to you,just have to change it anyway from here to there. Has a new 3/8 rim on it. What you wanted wasn't it ? I have a .325 if you rather have that ?


----------



## tbone75

Feeling much better today , but that stihl wore me out. LOL 365 next on the hit list ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Feeling much better today , but that stihl wore me out. LOL 365 next on the hit list ! LOL



Probably just as well your appointment was rescheduled.....be best if you were not just coming out of the flu too....


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I will leave the final tuning to you,just have to change it anyway from here to there. Has a new 3/8 rim on it. What you wanted wasn't it ? I have a .325 if you rather have that ?



Got me anxious now LOL!!!
I've read so much about this saw. It'll go good with my 357. Thanks buddy !!!
Oh yeah 3/8's is fine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Betting its the original 292 . Don't look like its been touched ? Maybe not ?



Its not a 292 or a 390, that is a 352 or 351, they have the distributor in the front.


----------



## Scooterbum

Ron, see if you can find a casting number in the block. Some had them some didn't.


----------



## pioneerguy600

All the big block Ford engines I can think of had the dist at the rear of the engine, the small block engines had the dist. at the front. Not sure what you class a 352 as, sm blk or bg blk but they also had the dist at the front .


----------



## Scooterbum

I'd say big block. The FE was used for everything from a 332 to a 428. 292 was a Y block.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Got me anxious now LOL!!!
> I've read so much about this saw. It'll go good with my 357. Thanks buddy !!!
> Oh yeah 3/8's is fine.



Its a snappy little thing ! A little grinding , it will really come alive ! Very sure you will like it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> I'd say big block. The FE was used for everything from a 332 to a 428. 292 was a Y block.



Ford boys say big block but different in many ways from the 390-360. They say if the front left side valve cover has a 45 degreeish angle on the front its a 352.
The 352 is my best guess looking at the pict Ron posted.


----------



## tbone75

Something Dan would want to see,hes been getting figgity waiting on me to post more saws. LOL Not from flea bay tho . LOL

The 024 is spoken for already. LOL The 021 aint ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Probably just as well your appointment was rescheduled.....be best if you were not just coming out of the flu too....



Yep ........ Could be a good thing !


----------



## tbone75

Got another good 066 jug with the saws too ! Non de-comp !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Got another good 066 jug with the saws too ! Non de-comp !



Congrats !! That's the prize.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Anyone have any experience adding the manual oiler to a Super XL Auto? The saw I just got going has the block off plug but has a single copper line that runs from the oiler to the bottom of the manual oiler cavity. My parts saw had a manual only oiler setup and was wondering is it as simple as pull the plug and pop the plunger assembly in to get a manual add on? I know they were a dealer add on like the bucking spike thus it couldn't have been a bunch of work. I would think that you need two lines, a supply and then a pressure, but maybe I'm wrong. Any one of you that have been around these more than care to shed some light on this?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Congrats !! That's the prize.



Think I have enough of them to build this pile now ? LOL Just need pistons !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Anyone have any experience adding the manual oiler to a Super XL Auto? The saw I just got going has the block off plug but has a single copper line that runs from the oiler to the bottom of the manual oiler cavity. My parts saw had a manual only oiler setup and was wondering is it as simple as pull the plug and pop the plunger assembly in to get a manual add on? I know they were a dealer add on like the bucking spike thus it couldn't have been a bunch of work. I would think that you need two lines, a supply and then a pressure, but maybe I'm wrong. Any one of you that have been around these more than care to shed some light on this?



Post that in the Homie thread , bet they can tell ya !


----------



## Scooterbum

I've got 1 066 flat top cylinder left. It's going on an 064 soon as time allows.I'll get that oem 064 top sent to you as soon as I can.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I've got 1 066 flat top cylinder left. It's going on an 064 soon as time allows.I'll get that oem 064 top sent to you as soon as I can.



No hurry what so ever ! I have about 5 of them to build ! LOL And that many 066s ! LOL One 064 is getting a lot of new OEM parts too !




Yes !!!! I lost my mind to CAD ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Post that in the Homie thread , bet they can tell ya !



I always forget about the stickies! I know they have to be kept up out of the way so not to flood regular traffic but I forget.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


>



How much for the Wilson 1000 ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> How much for the Wilson 1000 ?



I dunno about a 1000.. that's a 5000. I spent way too much on CB when I had money (single). No one around here talks on them anymore...  I can't even really pick up much chatter on the highway. I do leave that one for times at the coast (like in that picture) for tide times, etc.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> I dunno about a 1000.. that's a 5000. I spent way too much on CB when I had money (single). No one around here talks on them anymore...  I can't even really pick up much chatter on the highway. I do leave that one for times at the coast (like in that picture) for tide times, etc.



I got a collection of radios you wouldnt believe


----------



## Jimmy in NC

You talk on the Citizen Band or HAM? I have thought about getting a HAM license a few times and just never have the time or money to buy a small setup to get into it. We hired a new guy here in the shop and he is into it pretty heavy and has recently sparked my interest of getting into it again.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> You talk on the Citizen Band or HAM? I have thought about getting a HAM license a few times and just never have the time or money to buy a small setup to get into it. We hired a new guy here in the shop and he is into it pretty heavy and has recently sparked my interest of getting into it again.



Amateure..
was cb
now only when on the road


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Last time I was in a radio shop the guy was showing me some of the new import radios that can easily push more power in the citizen band with out an amp than I can with my amp. Then he started showing me AM/FM and all of the side bands... I got lost in a hurry. I run a PC76XL and a PC78LTW. Have 250 watts I can put in line but it's been on the shelf for year. I may wire it up in the truck...but then again... no one to talk to. Maybe I should go get my license....


----------



## tbone75

346- done , 064-done , 365 - gettin there. LOL


Slug - pooped ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

You are on a roll today John, you must be feeling better!


----------



## Scooterbum

Slug-Poop huh? 
There's an image I didn't need...........


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You are on a roll today John, you must be feeling better!



Way way better ! Stihl not 100% , but close ! Get tired easy , couple more days be good as new !


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Slug-Poop huh?
> There's an image I didn't need...........



Lil slimy ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Scooterbum

Gabby, I thought you had a few of them ol' red saws you was working on. What ever came of them?


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Last time I was in a radio shop the guy was showing me some of the new import radios that can easily push more power in the citizen band with out an amp than I can with my amp. Then he started showing me AM/FM and all of the side bands... I got lost in a hurry. I run a PC76XL and a PC78LTW. Have 250 watts I can put in line but it's been on the shelf for year. I may wire it up in the truck...but then again... no one to talk to. Maybe I should go get my license....



Heres a pic of my rig
the 746 is 2mtr,6mtr and HF.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Gabby, I thought you had a few of them ol' red saws you was working on. What ever came of them?



ASD,...As bad as having CAD....LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Heres a pic of my rig
> the 746 is 2mtr,6mtr and HF.



Nice looking setup.
Years ago I used to work some of the local Hams equipment.But then it all had mostly tubes..................


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Gabby, I thought you had a few of them ol' red saws you was working on. What ever came of them?



Sure do ! LOL They is stihl laying there waiting on me. LOL The waiting pile is HUGE ! Just keep finding more I like ! 
Then need to fix one for someone around here,then someone wants to trade me something for something else,so I get one of them fixed up to trade off. LOL So I can have a bigger pile of waiting saws ! LOL
Just a never ending battle ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Scooterbum

Needin' any 49sp stuff?


----------



## tbone75

The Dolmar pile is HUGE too ! The Pioneer pile is big nuff , till I find another one. LOL J-Reds are bout even with them.
Husky pile isn't real bad,yet ! Poulan pile isn't real bad, the Stihl pile is just NUTS ! LOL Only one Kita waiting ? Just 3 Homies , One ugly Mac ! LOL And one Wright ! LOL Plus a little other junkers ?


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> The Dolmar pile is HUGE too ! The Pioneer pile is big nuff , till I find another one. LOL J-Reds are bout even with them.
> Husky pile isn't real bad,yet ! Poulan pile isn't real bad, the Stihl pile is just NUTS ! LOL Only one Kita waiting ? Just 3 Homies , One ugly Mac ! LOL And one Wright ! LOL Plus a little other junkers ?



Now what in the world would you be doing with one of them ugly little Macs????????????????


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Needin' any 49sp stuff?



Robin has me set good for that one ! Soon as he gets the list ! LOL Another thing I need to do soon ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Now what in the world would you be doing with one of them ugly little Macs????????????????



I didn't count the 2 minis laying here ! UGH ! Think its a D44 ? ?


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I didn't count the 2 minis laying here ! UGH ! Think its a D44 ? ?



Do they run?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Do they run?



The minis need carb kits,the big one ? Looks like it would with some carb work. Fairly new B&C on it.


----------



## tbone75

A little sad about the bigger Mac , the guy it came from got it from his Grandpa,he just passed this week. Kinda waiting to see if he wants it back ? Couldn't tell him no if he does.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin has me set good for that one ! Soon as he gets the list ! LOL Another thing I need to do soon ! LOL





Waiting.......waiting.......waiting..........patiently......waiting.....lol!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Waiting.......waiting.......waiting..........patiently......waiting.....lol!



I been sick . :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

Scoot you want them little macs ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Heres a pic of my rig
> the 746 is 2mtr,6mtr and HF.



I'd have to build a radio shed to put all my gear in as the wife would never let me have a stack like that in the house! Nice setup though...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Was there just one Mini-Mac or are they many variants of the same design? Everyone talks about them like the ugly duckling but I have this strange desire to start hitting flea markets and such to try my hand at one. I don't want to get much into it.. but seems everyone talks so much about them I should at least say I had one once....

Ohh.. wait isn't there a sticky on them... off to research some more....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I been sick . :msp_sad:




I no......


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Scoot you want them little macs ? LOL



I'll pass. Have about 8 or so on the shelf. Most actually run good.
Would be a good challenge for ya'
There not that bad to work on. Pretty gutsy for a small saw too.


----------



## Scooterbum

Jimmy in NC said:


> Was there just one Mini-Mac or are they many variants of the same design? Everyone talks about them like the ugly duckling but I have this strange desire to start hitting flea markets and such to try my hand at one. I don't want to get much into it.. but seems everyone talks so much about them I should at least say I had one once....
> 
> Ohh.. wait isn't there a sticky on them... off to research some more....



Find yourself a PM6.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Find yourself a PM6.



Think one of these is a 6 ? 

I worked on a couple ! Don't want none !! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Was there just one Mini-Mac or are they many variants of the same design? Everyone talks about them like the ugly duckling but I have this strange desire to start hitting flea markets and such to try my hand at one. I don't want to get much into it.. but seems everyone talks so much about them I should at least say I had one once....
> 
> Ohh.. wait isn't there a sticky on them... off to research some more....



Sucker ! PM me your addy ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Cantdog

Well ....a busy day here...ran the plumbing to bring water to the new fridge and hooked that all up....went to the dump and left a big bunch of "This old House" there...took the tractor down in the woods....excellent travel...10-12" of very packable snow.....never slipped a tire...drove to every place I wanted to go....no storm damage from last weeked....forecast just on TV.....possible 8-16" tomorrow night.. humbug....


----------



## Cantdog

Oh...Oh...Oh!!!! forgot to mention...recieved a Walbro #87 from a site member today.....these are had to come by...only made for the 262XP and only for 2 yrs at that. Much larger bore than the usual 120 carb....Gonna go on that pristine 261/262 conversion of mine to pick up one of these, been waiting quite sometime for one to show up...going to be a real good runner!!


----------



## dancan

Geebus , took me an hour to get caught up , I'm glad some of us have to work during the day .


----------



## dancan

Jerry never told you guys he had his very own sticker before anyone LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Geebus , took me an hour to get caught up , I'm glad some of us have to work during the day .



Is that one of those pitiful 535 "Classics"????? Fake Silvertop pffft......


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Is that one of those pitiful 535 "Classics"????? Fake Silvertop pffft......



I donno nuthin' .







Not mine , it belongs to one of my customers ........I swear .


----------



## tbone75

Looked at the 365 a little more,good compression,good spark,carb clean and nice inside,not pulling fuel ? Gots to look some more, tomorrow ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I donno nuthin' .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not mine , it belongs to one of my customers ........I swear .



Sure Dan :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

John , have no fear I would not want to be shunned so I would not purchase any unknown J'Reds without checking with His Omnipotence .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , have no fear I would not want to be shunned so I would not purchase any unknown J'Reds without checking with His Omnipotence .



Don't think ya want one ? He don't like it ! ! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

These pills the doc gave me are trying to kill me ! Heartburn like I never had before ! Not allowed to eat any tums or stuff like that ! Drank enough milk to float a cow ! Ate bunches of cheese & crackers ! Nothing helps !


----------



## roncoinc

Aunty Dan thinks he is fooling us but he dont know that when he was in the nursing home Jerry filled us in on all his saws and his favorites 
Yup,,even posted video's of him using a husky to cut wood and the Ad ( comercial ) he made for Meyers equipment with a husky.
And the pictures of Dan holding his favorite swedish saws..
the pictures of his shed showing all orange !!

Sorry Dan,,we know better


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> These pills the doc gave me are trying to kill me ! Heartburn like I never had before ! Not allowed to eat any tums or stuff like that ! Drank enough milk to float a cow ! Ate bunches of cheese & crackers ! Nothing helps !



Well look at what you DO eat !!!
go figure ??


----------



## dancan

Ha ! See , you're receiving the "Wrath" from "His Omnipotence" .





You're antibiotics ????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Aunty Dan thinks he is fooling us but he dont know that when he was in the nursing home Jerry filled us in on all his saws and his favorites
> Yup,,even posted video's of him using a husky to cut wood and the Ad ( comercial ) he made for Meyers equipment with a husky.
> And the pictures of Dan holding his favorite swedish saws..
> the pictures of his shed showing all orange !!
> 
> Sorry Dan,,we know better



You BUSTED him Ron !


----------



## dancan

Look out Ron or I'll have to evoke the "Wrath" muhself LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well look at what you DO eat !!!
> go figure ??



Cheese crackers and milk !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Look out Ron or I'll have to evoke the "Wrath" muhself LOL



OOppss,,,sorryy...

when the Zombies come i want friends in canada !!
i see on the news they are well prepared !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ha ! See , you're receiving the "Wrath" from "His Omnipotence" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're antibiotics ????



Cipro 500mg & Prednisone 20mg


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Cheese crackers and milk !



and spam,and burnt meat,and burnt fish,and burnt chicken, and raw eggs, and all sorts of stuff normal people dont eat !! LOL !! 
no wonder your stumoch cant handle it and your getting heartburn ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OOppss,,,sorryy...
> 
> when the Zombies come i want friends in canada !!
> i see on the news they are well prepared !!



Where they startin at ? Mexico ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> and spam,and burnt meat,and burnt fish,and burnt chicken, and raw eggs, and all sorts of stuff normal people dont eat !! LOL !!
> no wonder your stumoch cant handle it and your getting heartburn ?



Don't like blacken fish ! YUK ! Only half raw eggs ! Just the middle of them ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Where they startin at ? Mexico ? LOL



nadian govt passed a law today,no zombies allowed in canada !!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Cipro 500mg & Prednisone 20mg


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't like blacken fish ! YUK ! Only half raw eggs ! Just the middle of them ! LOL



You gone and ruint yer food locker so bad with all that stuff and rotted it out with Mt dew and sugar and caffiene it caint handle yur meds and ya git heartburn !!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> nadian govt passed a law today,no zombies allowed in canada !!



A 50cal semi or bolt is not a restricted weapon in Canada 
Zombie Max to the Max !


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John !!

ya git that vaginal itchin git rid of them Steals quick !!!
knowin that gotta be the cause !! LOl !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


>



Guess I need to read more of that little paper that came with the pills !
Got the headache and heartburn bad ! Plus just took the second one of the day ! Great ! What a DA I is at times !


----------



## roncoinc

All this time we thot it was a slime trail but it was vaginal discharge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Dan made me do it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 LOL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !!
> 
> ya git that vaginal itchin git rid of them Steals quick !!!
> knowin that gotta be the cause !! LOl !!



That is just so GROSS !! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

I gotta git outta here afore Dan gets me banned !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> All this time we thot it was a slime trail but it was vaginal discharge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Dan made me do it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 LOL !!!!!!!!!!!



You get new meds ? :msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

I was gonna say sumthin' ................But Ron got discharge"d" before me LOL


----------



## 7hpjim

tbone75 said:


> Looked at the 365 a little more,good compression,good spark,carb clean and nice inside,not pulling fuel ? Gots to look some more, tomorrow ! LOL



check out the fuel line and filter and the impulse line


----------



## 7hpjim

back to the basement to finish sighting in the kids airsoft guns:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

NEW RULE # 127,....I don`t work on POS saws !!!!


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> check out the fuel line and filter and the impulse line



And a vac test. LOL


----------



## dancan

7hpjim said:


> back to the basement to finish sighting in the kids airsoft guns:msp_biggrin:



That is important stuff ! Stop playin' on the 'puter and get to work !


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> NEW RULE # 127,....I don`t work on POS saws !!!!



Made an exception to my previous rule and worked on a Shindaiwa 500....:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

It not a saw , it's a shiney red brick LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> NEW RULE # 127,....I don`t work on POS saws !!!!



:msp_razz:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Made an exception to my previous rule and worked on a Shindaiwa 500....:msp_scared::msp_scared:




At least it wasn't a fake...just a POS......LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

What was that Mr.Grape ??? Mr.Wrath has showed up , oh ok we wont talk about "grape drink" for a bit .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anyone ever work on a Shindaiwa 500??...:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone ever work on a Shindaiwa 500??...:msp_scared:



Adjusted the carb on one. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone ever work on a Shindaiwa 500??...:msp_scared:



Never even seen one.....they don't come around heah......real red saws would peck them to death.....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> What was that Mr.Grape ??? Mr.Wrath has showed up , oh ok we wont talk about "grape drink" for a bit .




Grape drink?? Isn't that a whine???


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone ever work on a Shindaiwa 500??...:msp_scared:



I tried to get one going but had no luck .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone ever work on a Shindaiwa 500??...:msp_scared:



Just spray paint the top "Old Man Silver" and give it back...tell him it's fine.....runs as good as it ever did.....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I tried to get one going but had no luck .



Ugly brick ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Adjusted the carb on one. LOL



Two hours of tear down and rebuild to change out the fuel line. You gotsa just bout dissemble the whole saw to get the fuel tank out, not very conducive to regular maintenance. Guess you might not need to change a fuel pickup line if you never use the saw, never put gas in the saw, don`t leave gas sit in the saw or never put fuel in the saw nor start it.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Ugly brick ! LOL



Effin' red brick is what I was thinkin' at the time LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Two hours of tear down and rebuild to change out the fuel line. You gotsa just bout dissemble the whole saw to get the fuel tank out, not very conducive to regular maintenance. Guess you might not need to change a fuel pickup line if you never use the saw, never put gas in the saw, don`t leave gas sit in the saw or never put fuel in the saw nor start it.



Red Mini- Mac ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Shindaiwa still don`t run but it now has all new fuel lines, 4 pcs ,4 pcs. for the venting setup and a new impulse line. Thought Dan said he put a carb kit in but it won`t pull fuel....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shindaiwa still don`t run but it now has all new fuel lines, 4 pcs ,4 pcs. for the venting setup and a new impulse line. Thought Dan said he put a carb kit in but it won`t pull fuel....LOL



Sounds like the chit I work on ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like the chit I work on ! LOL



Not sure if Dan put a new kit in the carb,...that will be the next thing I will check. It will start first pull with some fuel sprayed in the carb, runs a few seconds and then stops, won`t pull fuel, tried 5 times then put it away for now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The screws have 3 mm metric allen drive heads, very tiny for the major screws they are, Stihls have T27 for every screw on the saw.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The screws have 3 mm metric allen drive heads, very tiny for the major screws they are, Stihls have T27 for every screw on the saw.



The Midget was here when I had that one I worked on,ran fine.He played with it a little. But I sure didn't like it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not sure if Dan put a new kit in the carb,...that will be the next thing I will check. It will start first pull with some fuel sprayed in the carb, runs a few seconds and then stops, won`t pull fuel, tried 5 times then put it away for now.



Sure thought he put a kit in it ? May stihl be plugged inside ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure thought he put a kit in it ? May stihl be plugged inside ?



I will find out the next time I have a few mins to pull it apart, got kits here so it will run when I an done with it...LOL Durn thing is in really nice shape and has no run time on it, original bar and chain and little sawdust/oil under the covers.


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas. 

Going to try and get both 026's as far as I can tomorrow. One should be running. The other will.just be waiting on a fuel line. The crank on the case I put together is a little tight. Tried tapping crank with runner mallet. Helped a little. Still not spinning free as it should. 

John, I didn't forget about you. 024 top cover will go out tomorrow, Monday at the latest. 

Some of carbs I got has a cover plat with an inlet on it with an o-ring. Luckily I have the right air filter for it.....but what's its purpose? Believe its on the metering side


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas.
> 
> Going to try and get both 026's as far as I can tomorrow. One should be running. The other will.just be waiting on a fuel line. The crank on the case I put together is a little tight. Tried tapping crank with runner mallet. Helped a little. Still not spinning free as it should.
> 
> John, I didn't forget about you. 024 top cover will go out tomorrow, Monday at the latest.
> 
> Some of carbs I got has a cover plat with an inlet on it with an o-ring. Luckily I have the right air filter for it.....but what's its purpose? Believe its on the metering side



 It was marketed as an intelli carb, meaning as the filter got dirty and clogged the carb metering diaphragm would adjust to prevent the engine from running too rich. Just more EPA crap.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was marketed as an intella carb, meaning as the filter got dirty and clogged the carb metering diaphragm would adjust to prevent the engine from running too rich. Just more EPA crap.



Just swap the top off the carb,it will work. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was marketed as an intelli carb, meaning as the filter got dirty and clogged the carb metering diaphragm would adjust to prevent the engine from running too rich. Just more EPA crap.



Thanks jerry. Any advice on the sticky crank? Pull it apart and try again? Heat up around bearing and tap?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Thanks jerry. Any advice on the sticky crank? Pull it apart and try again? Heat up around bearing and tap?



If you don`t have a brass hammer to strike it with then put a hardwood block on the end of the crank and hit it with a ball peen or other solid hammer, strike each end/side and it will center the crank by moving the bearings back a tad on either side of the crank.No heat required, a brass or aluminum drift and hammer works well also.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you don`t have a brass hammer to strike it with then put a hardwood block on the end of the crank and hit it with a ball peen or other solid hammer, strike each end/side and it will center the crank by moving the bearings back a tad on either side of the crank.No heat required, a brass or aluminum drift and hammer works well also.



OK. I was using a soft faced hammer. Will try it with my brass hammer....didn't try it originally....guess I should have. Thanks jerry. Youve always got the answers.


----------



## tbone75

Slug TIME ! You guys have a good one !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slug TIME ! You guys have a good one !



Night John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> OK. I was using a soft faced hammer. Will try it with my brass hammer....didn't try it originally....guess I should have. Thanks jerry. Youve always got the answers.



50 years ,Mark.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> 50 years ,Mark.



I just appreciate you sharing that knowledge. I know I ask stupid questions. I'm just trying to learn!


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> I just appreciate you sharing that knowledge. I know I ask stupid questions. I'm just trying to learn!



Its either try on your own, hit n miss or ask questions from those that have gone down the road before you. I did both and picked up a bit along the way.


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> I just appreciate you sharing that knowledge. I know I ask stupid questions. I'm just trying to learn!



The great thing is, most everyone on here doesn't mind if the questions aren't new or challenging. This site has to be the greatest place I've ever seen for people helping people, with one or two rare exceptions. 

Don't worry, Mark. I've asked more stupid questions and done more stupid things than any 10 people I know. You're not even a close second. :msp_w00t: How did the Husky from months ago work out? Ever get it running?

dd


----------



## little possum

I win?!?


----------



## dancan

Congrats to LP today !!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Geeeze LP I guess you do!!!!!.............And that makes me #2 ....zzzzzzlackerrrr........who a thunk it...I expected to be way down the zzzlacker list this morning!!!!

Dan musta been tossin an turnin all night worrying about his little red brick being unwilling to nurse......


----------



## Cantdog

Ha!!!! You got in just under the wire.....but I bet you got wire burns...lol!!!


----------



## Cantdog

I'd a had ya if I hadn't taken time to get in that dig......my dad always warned me about that........


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Geeeze LP I guess you do!!!!!.............And that makes me #3 ....zzzzzzlackerrrr........who a thunk it...I expected to be way down the zzzlacker list this morning!!!!
> 
> Dan musta been tossin an turnin all night worrying about his little red brick being unwilling to nurse......




THere just to keep the score correct I changed it........chit....:mad2:.


----------



## dancan

If you hadn't stopped by that new fridge to watch the ice come out everytime you push that magik button ..........


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> If you hadn't stopped by that new fridge to watch the ice come out everytime you push that magik button ..........



I know.......I'm so excited I let it put ice in my coffee.....just to see it go....LOL!!

Didn't get the plumbing hooked up to it until yesterday.......still not used to it......jumps me every time it dumps a batch of ice!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Sucker ! PM me your addy ! :msp_w00t:



On the way! uttahere2:



roncoinc said:


> You gone and ruint yer food locker so bad with all that stuff and rotted it out with Mt dew and sugar and caffiene it caint handle yur meds and ya git heartburn !!



But Mtn. Dew is a food group......:msp_mellow:



7hpjim said:


> back to the basement to finish sighting in the kids airsoft guns:msp_biggrin:



Now that is important stuff right there. You have to make sure they are dead on so when they can really hone their skills.



pioneerguy600 said:


> NEW RULE # 127,....I don`t work on POS saws !!!!



Jerry I would have thought you already knew that...


----------



## roncoinc

YYAAwwnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.....................................


----------



## pioneerguy600

I did know better than to work on POS saws, just needed to make a real rule so that I would remember to adhere to that line of thinking....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> YYAAwwnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.....................................



Ron,....you need to work on a Shindawi 500 to really see over design, might not be ,beer gineered but its over engineered times 4 on the number of pieces required to do each little task. Fuel pickup line to the carb is actually 5 different pieces including the fuel filter.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron,....you need to work on a Shindawi 500 to really see over design, might not be ,beer gineered but its over engineered times 4 on the number of pieces required to do each little task. Fuel pickup line to the carb is actually 5 different pieces including the fuel filter.



Japanese engineers that studied in the US ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Japanese engineers that studied in the US ??



Most likely, if so they learned too well...


----------



## Scooterbum

Overengineered for certain. I have a T27 wacker that's the same way. Best trimmer I've ever had though. Fuel line is the same way. 5 pieces to do one job.Has a primmer inline and 1 on the carb to boot.


----------



## roncoinc

Wonder if John's to busy scratching that " itch " to get on this morning ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wonder if John's to busy scratching that " itch " to get on this morning ??



Startin already ! LOL Must be feeling OK Ron ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Startin already ! LOL Must be feeling OK Ron ? LOL




Startin late,,compared to Dan ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Startin late,,compared to Dan ..



Yea .. me too. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I made it 2 days in a row with only one happy pill for the day ! Today seems like it may be back to normal ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Chit !!

lost the rivits that hold on the oh56 tag.
suggestions ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I made it 2 days in a row with only one happy pill for the day ! Today seems like it may be back to normal ? LOL



Is that a good thing ??


----------



## tbone75

Been up an hour , but haven't made it down to fire up the stove yet. LOL Sluggish day it seems ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Is that a good thing ??



The last 2 days were a good thing ! Haven't been able to do that for some time !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The last 2 days were a good thing ! Haven't been able to do that for some time !



Ok,,so " normal " isnt good ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Chit !!
> 
> lost the rivits that hold on the oh56 tag.
> suggestions ??



Grab some out of another saw ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,so " normal " isnt good ??



Nope ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Grab some out of another saw ?





LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!

where would i get " another " stihl ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> where would i get " another " stihl ???



Don't gots to be a Steel,others should fit ?

Or just get into that stash ya got out back, about 30' away I think ? LOL Depends on how long they been there , few years ago could be 40' ?

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got my fire going , bout to freeze in here ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> where would i get " another " stihl ???



We know you got a pile of Steels hid in that shed too ! We seen pix ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Trying to find shed plans on the interweb,,they only want to sell them.
found some free ones but not what i want.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Trying to find shed plans on the interweb,,they only want to sell them.
> found some free ones but not what i want.



Some lumber yards use to give them out ? Been a long time since I have looked around. Not sure they stihl do ? Maybe even Lowes or HD ?


----------



## diggers_dad

dancan said:


> If you hadn't stopped by that new fridge to watch the ice come out everytime you push that magik button ..........




I want a "magik button" :biggrin:




tbone75 said:


> Some lumber yards use to give them out ? Been a long time since I have looked around. Not sure they stihl do ? Maybe even Lowes or HD ?



Wow. My grandfather has told me about these elusive "free plans from the lumber yard" you speak of. I thought it was just a wild tale. How old are you again? There are no "lumberyards" anymore John. Just "Home Improvement Centers" where nobody knows how to grade wood or load a truck. Heaven forbid you ask 'em for a box nail or anything else they've never heard of in all of their seventeen years of life.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

hey Robin,,,
shed floor,pt lumber,2x6, 18in OC good enuf ?
or should be 2x8 ??


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> hey Robin,,,
> shed floor,pt lumber,2x6, 18in OC good enuf ?
> or should be 2x8 ??



Cement .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Cement .



Wernt asking about yer head ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> hey robin,,,
> shed floor,pt lumber,2x6, 18in oc good enuf ?
> Or should be 2x8 ??



16" oc


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I want a "magik button" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. My grandfather has told me about these elusive "free plans from the lumber yard" you speak of. I thought it was just a wild tale. How old are you again? There are no "lumberyards" anymore John. Just "Home Improvement Centers" where nobody knows how to grade wood or load a truck. Heaven forbid you ask 'em for a box nail or anything else they've never heard of in all of their seventeen years of life.:hmm3grin2orange:



Stihl have a lumber yard not far from me ! LOL

Dang kids ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> hey Robin,,,
> shed floor,pt lumber,2x6, 18in OC good enuf ?
> or should be 2x8 ??



How big of a shed?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 16" oc



CHIT !!
forgot,,now to re-do my plans


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> How big of a shed?



12x24


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Some lumber yards use to give them out ? Been a long time since I have looked around. Not sure they stihl do ? Maybe even Lowes or HD ?



Remember free air for your tires and free water?


----------



## Scooterbum

24" on center with 2x6's should be fine unless your gonna be rolling engine's around in it.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Remember free air for your tires and free water?



2 places around here stihl have free air !!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Wernt asking about yer head ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Ahuh huh huh huh ......

One of my costumers just built a nice shed on pt lumber , he would have had a better and warmer shed , wouldn't have had to build a ramp to get things in and out if he'd have poured a slab .
It would also have been a little cheaper and faster on his shed .


----------



## AU_K2500

diggers_dad said:


> The great thing is, most everyone on here doesn't mind if the questions aren't new or challenging. This site has to be the greatest place I've ever seen for people helping people, with one or two rare exceptions.
> 
> Don't worry, Mark. I've asked more stupid questions and done more stupid things than any 10 people I know. You're not even a close second. :msp_w00t: How did the Husky from months ago work out? Ever get it running?
> 
> dd




Turned out to be a clean little saw. Passed it on to another member for their nephew I think. Got a new handle for it, and a few other odds and ends but it was a great project. 

Been using your aluminum and inner tube now that I have a vac pump to test cases! Works perfect. Can't thank you enough for all your help Marc! You deffinelty fueled the CAD right along.


----------



## Scooterbum

dancan said:


> Ahuh huh huh huh ......
> 
> One of my costumers just built a nice shed on pt lumber , he would have had a better and warmer shed , wouldn't have had to build a ramp to get things in and out if he'd have poured a slab .
> It would also have been a little cheaper and faster on his shed .



Pourin' a slab does make the best floor.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> 24" on center with 2x6's should be fine unless your gonna be rolling engine's around in it.



You know how many saws he will have piled in there ! LOL Just the Steels alone will crush it ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

AU_K2500 said:


> Turned out to be a clean little saw. Passed it on to another member for their nephew I think. Got a new handle for it, and a few other odds and ends but it was a great project.
> 
> Been using your aluminum and inner tube now that I have a vac pump to test cases! Works perfect. Can't thank you enough for all your help Marc! You deffinelty fueled the CAD right along.



Just remember the only stupid question is the one that's not asked.




Unless it's about oil.............


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> 2 places around here stihl have free air !!



I've never charged for water and give free air at the shop but the outside hose is only long enough to do 1 tire at a time


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ahuh huh huh huh ......
> 
> One of my costumers just built a nice shed on pt lumber , he would have had a better and warmer shed , wouldn't have had to build a ramp to get things in and out if he'd have poured a slab .
> It would also have been a little cheaper and faster on his shed .



And how do you heat the concrete ??
and keep it from cracking ?
and how do you move it if you want to ?
why didnt he insulate the floor ?

all i will have to buy is the PT lumber and the roofing and plywood for floor..
the rest my friend is ready to mill for me for free.
even going to do outside board on board,or board and batten or board and batten on inside,to be decided 

now the roofing system ??
research.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> You know how many saws he will have piled in there ! LOL Just the Steels alone will crush it ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah I heard he finally saw the light about them creamsickle's..................



Heard he was even painting white on some of them orange saws.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And how do you heat the concrete ??
> and keep it from cracking ?
> and how do you move it if you want to ?
> why didnt he insulate the floor ?
> 
> all i will have to buy is the PT lumber and the roofing and plywood for floor..
> the rest my friend is ready to mill for me for free.
> even going to do outside board on board,or board and batten or board and batten on inside,to be decided
> 
> now the roofing system ??
> research.



Plastic sheeting,insulation should be good ? Much cheaper than cement too !

Metal roof !


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Pourin' a slab does make the best floor.



Every heated garage i been in with a concrete floor has been cold.
when it's zero out it sucks the heat out and is very cold on the feet,,about knee high it starts getting warm but when on the floor working it is cold !!


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Yeah I heard he finally saw the light about them creamsickle's..................
> 
> 
> 
> Heard he was even painting white on some of them orange saws.



That there just aint rite !! :msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Plastic sheeting,insulation should be good ? Much cheaper than cement too !
> 
> Metal roof !



metal roof yes..
but i dont know chit about them rafter thingy's that make up the roof !! 
everybody uses pre made now.


----------



## dancan

Didn't know you were movin' , thot you had done enough of that was settled .
I would still price out the cement , I think it's somewhere around 120 ish a yard up here if I remember , should be cheaper down there .
Level your area , gravel , form up and pour , thickened edge with some mesh .
The whole thing floats , any cracks that develop are usually minor .
Heat the whole thing with a mobile home furnace or wood stove , insulated , it will be warmer than your house .
Be able to drive the 'vette or volvo in for an oil change


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> metal roof yes..
> but i dont know chit about them rafter thingy's that make up the roof !!
> everybody uses pre made now.



I like rafters best,gives you storage room ! But don't member how to do them? Been to long since carpentry school ! Man I was only 17 when I graduated ! LOL Built houses for 6 months,went to the oil field for double the money ! LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Every heated garage i been in with a concrete floor has been cold.
> when it's zero out it sucks the heat out and is very cold on the feet,,about knee high it starts getting warm but when on the floor working it is cold !!



My shop is old 50's , 60's and 80's hackjob cinder block construction , kkkkkkkold in the winter regardless of how long the furnace was on , 1 tank of oil every 3 weeks 
New building owner spray foamed about 1.5" on 2 sides and fixed the others , shop is warm , I can leave the furnace on at night and the weekends which I've never done before and I'm one my 3rd tank of oil since it's been running for the winter


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Every heated garage i been in with a concrete floor has been cold.
> when it's zero out it sucks the heat out and is very cold on the feet,,about knee high it starts getting warm but when on the floor working it is cold !!



Forgot how far up north you were.


----------



## diggers_dad

AU_K2500 said:


> Turned out to be a clean little saw. Passed it on to another member for their nephew I think. Got a new handle for it, and a few other odds and ends but it was a great project.
> 
> Been using your aluminum and inner tube now that I have a vac pump to test cases! Works perfect. Can't thank you enough for all your help Marc! *You deffinelty fueled the CAD right along.*



That was the plan my friend. I'm glad someone got some use out of that thing. Me and Hoskees don't always mix too good, although I will have to admit I have a 340 that is surprisingly strong.




Scooterbum said:


> Just remember the only stupid question is the one that's not asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unless it's about oil.............*



Spewed coffee all over the place. Where's Gary?


----------



## AU_K2500

I normally don't burn bridges. But its gone on long enough with the stihl dealer...

I need a HUGE favor. Does anyone have a good.stihl dealer near them that would have T27 screws. Coarse and machine? I need three of the coarse for av mounts, 4 M6(?) For the muffler and 2 M6(?) For attaching a dog. I will get actual screw sizes and stihl pn's if anyone can help me. I will pay full price and shipping. I just don't want to go back to the dealer near me. Tired of giving them my money and getting ZERO service.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I normally don't burn bridges. But its gone on long enough with the stihl dealer...
> 
> I need a HUGE favor. Does anyone have a good.stihl dealer near them that would have T27 screws. Coarse and machine? I need three of the coarse for av mounts, 4 M6(?) For the muffler and 2 M6(?) For attaching a dog. I will get actual screw sizes and stihl pn's if anyone can help me. I will pay full price and shipping. I just don't want to go back to the dealer near me. Tired of giving them my money and getting ZERO service.



Only place I found them was Northwoods. Or flea bay.

That other dealer I found around here SUCKS ! They don't carry nothing !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Only place I found them was Northwoods. Or flea bay.
> 
> That other dealer I found around here SUCKS ! They don't carry nothing !



northwoods has them all....29 cents a piece! lol and i KNOW theyll be here in a short amount of time.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> northwoods has them all....29 cents a piece! lol and i KNOW theyll be here in a short amount of time.



Sometimes spending a little more is well worth it


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Sometimes spending a little more is well worth it



7 bucks to my door.....I'm pretty sure I would have paid more at my dealer.....this is the dealer the wants 10.50 for an 026 fuel line.......and it will be here before the dealer could've had it. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Plus the time and gas it takes to go get the stuff,unless its next door. LOL For someone like Jerry,the dealer is the way to go.

But if you have dealers like I do around here ? Forget it !!

Plus it just plain hurts me to run around finding stuff ! LOL Hope that will change very soon ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> hey Robin,,,
> shed floor,pt lumber,2x6, 18in OC good enuf ?
> or should be 2x8 ??



18" OC??????.....no.....16 OC for floor and depends on how long the span as to what size you use 2x6...2x8...2X10 etc.....


----------



## Cantdog

Cement is the best way to go.....do as Dan said and reinforce with rebar, mesh and old stihls ...like dan did....if you're worried about the cold... 9 sheets 2" blue board under it all and you'll be as snug as a smurf in a rug....


----------



## dancan

Daum , ice cubes make muh beer fizz , not good at all , Robin , stay away from the majik button , it won't work .
I used the Huusuqvulated plastic reinforced cement at the shop for flex against cracking , so far , so good plus I gots no grass growin' 
Since Ron's got free lumber , why not go with a 10' wall , that way he could have a 2 story shed


----------



## pioneerguy600

So many ways to build a shed/garage, 12X24 is really easy, just a couple days work. Rafters are really easy to cut, either Robin or I could give you lengths and cuts necessary for any pitch you would like for this building. I recommend 6 in 12 for areas that get lots of snow, it sheds snow much better than the lower 4 or 5 in 12 pitch roofs.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Daum , ice cubes make muh beer fizz , not good at all , Robin , stay away from the majik button , it won't work .
> I used the Huusuqvulated plastic reinforced cement at the shop for flex against cracking , so far , so good plus I gots no grass growin'
> Since Ron's got free lumber , why not go with a 10' wall , that way he could have a 2 story shed




Naawww he's old 'membah?? If he still does stairs he soon won't..........besides...you got any idea how many stihls he'd hide up there??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dayuum ceiling joists would have to be 2X12`s at 12" oc if Ron had an attic/loft, the Stihls would be stored floor to roof sheathing if he had that much stiorage space....LOL


----------



## dancan

Well , that 5$ six pack was good but gone , I guess I'll have to try this 5$ six pack 

Where's all the slakerzz ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Since everyone took off and went for supper or bed, I am heading out to the shop to continue working on the portable chainsaw mill frame. It is nearly complete now with just a couple little parts needing to be welded. Then a cleanup and painting will follow. Should be ready for a tryout first of the week.


----------



## dancan

I'll try and stop in tomorrow afternoon to inspect .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Plus the time and gas it takes to go get the stuff,unless its next door. LOL For someone like Jerry,the dealer is the way to go.
> 
> But if you have dealers like I do around here ? Forget it !!
> 
> Plus it just plain hurts me to run around finding stuff ! LOL Hope that will change very soon ?



OK,,say your car gets 20mpg and the dealer is 10 miles away..
thats close to $4 in gas plus an hour of your time,,then if they dont have it and have to order it double all that..
$8 in gas and two hours..
makes $7 for shipping to your door seem cheap !!
AND get it sooner !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Cement is the best way to go.....do as Dan said and reinforce with rebar, mesh and old stihls ...like dan did....if you're worried about the cold... 9 sheets 2" blue board under it all and you'll be as snug as a smurf in a rug....



12 wide x 24 long.
nope,,dont want crete,,want insulated floor thank you.
also a chance i may want to move it sometime.
If gonna use blueboard will put it in the floor and have better insulation 
was wondering if 2x6 be sturdy enuf or should use 2x8 ? not much diff in price..


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Daum , ice cubes make muh beer fizz , not good at all , Robin , stay away from the majik button , it won't work .
> I used the Huusuqvulated plastic reinforced cement at the shop for flex against cracking , so far , so good plus I gots no grass growin'
> Since Ron's got free lumber , why not go with a 10' wall , that way he could have a 2 story shed



HUH ?? ,, what ??

WAIT !! i got that !!! .. :msp_angry:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> I normally don't burn bridges. But its gone on long enough with the stihl dealer...
> 
> I need a HUGE favor. Does anyone have a good.stihl dealer near them that would have T27 screws. Coarse and machine? I need three of the coarse for av mounts, 4 M6(?) For the muffler and 2 M6(?) For attaching a dog. I will get actual screw sizes and stihl pn's if anyone can help me. I will pay full price and shipping. I just don't want to go back to the dealer near me. Tired of giving them my money and getting ZERO service.



Have you ordered them? If not I can see what I can rob off a TS420 carcass I have at work on Monday.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> 12 wide x 24 long.
> nope,,dont want crete,,want insulated floor thank you.
> also a chance i may want to move it sometime.
> If gonna use blueboard will put it in the floor and have better insulation
> was wondering if 2x6 be sturdy enuf or should use 2x8 ? not much diff in price..



Personally I'd go with the 8's as I hate a floor that bounces. Bounce can be eliminated with more piers.. but I would go with 8's regardless. It's easy now to beef it up, not so much later.


----------



## dancan

Wow , I thot diamonds and 090's were expensive .

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-natural-whetstone-monster-Too-big-KARASU-Namazu-4565-/160649657757?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2567773d9d


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> 12 wide x 24 long.
> nope,,dont want crete,,want insulated floor thank you.
> also a chance i may want to move it sometime.
> If gonna use blueboard will put it in the floor and have better insulation
> was wondering if 2x6 be sturdy enuf or should use 2x8 ? not much diff in price..



Get a reefer trailer , insulated , comes with wheels and its own ac unit .


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Have you ordered them? If not I can see what I can rob off a TS420 carcass I have at work on Monday.



Thanks Jimmy. Got em off northwoods. 7 bucks to my door. Thanks for the offer.


Ron, im with jimmy. For 12x24 I would use 2x10s as the skirt and and down the middle....both ways. basicly make the big rectangle 4 smaller 6x12 rectangles. Then hang joist hangers or tack a ripped down two by at the bottom edge of you joists, mark your centers and drop in your 2x8x6' s


----------



## tbone75

365 Husky , done ! Impulse line was all ! LOL Cracked down by the jug.

024 all over the bench now ! LOL Its gotta be going away soon for more goodies !

Slug is pooooped !


Got rid of a MS180C today too ! X-FILs little Homie is done,talked him into the Stihl. He uses a saw about twice a year,it will be fine for him. It has the easy start crap on it,he liked that ! Says hes getting to old to start a saw. LOL Can't start a bigger one,he can this one real easy.


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of SLACKERS ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl SLACKERS ! :censored:


----------



## AU_K2500

Slack slack slack.....


----------



## jimdad07

Overtime for sale....who wants my overtime? Get it before the tax man does...going fast...


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Overtime for sale....who wants my overtime? Get it before the tax man does...going fast...



Whos this new guy ?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Whos this new guy ?:msp_rolleyes:



NEWBIE...:newbie::newbie:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Whos this new guy ?:msp_rolleyes:



Sorry boys, been a little crazy. Another 60+ hour this week. Went to work Tuesday at 7am and didn't get home until Wednesday at 8am. That's how it's been for the last month or so. Making good money though, just not getting time for much else. I did get the big air compressor running for my shop finally today before the ot calls came in.


----------



## tbone75

Swapping emails and saws ! LOL

Checking flea bay,didn't get nuttin ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The pile I am working on getting. LOL Most of it that is. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Nice pile of saws you have there.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Nice pile of saws you have there.



Only part of them. 064,044,460,371 HUSKY ! LOL


----------



## little possum

Winner twice!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wet here right now, hope this stuff stops a little later so I can try my mill frame out, time is fast approaching to have it ready for some backwoods work.


----------



## tbone75

I would have won ! Darn cats ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Seems the back is back to normal today. Can't freaking move ! 2 days only needed one happy pill,yesterday it took 2 . Don't know WTF happen last night ? Could be a fun day ? LOL
Them shots must help a little , I guess ? 

Seems I may have the 024 traded off as it is right now ? Needs all new rubber,seals,carb kit I am sure.Tilly carb on this one ? First I have seen one on a 024/026 ? Wonder if I can find one of them for this 026 I have in parts ? LOL Sure can't find any other fully adj. carb for it !

The 064 is the worst of the bunch I am trading for,froze up. Not like I need another one of them ! LOL The 044 or 460 is also froze,forget what one ? The other is OK. The 371 has low compression , but its all there !


Are Solos any good ? Never had one ? May go after one later on he has. Not sure about finding parts for one either ? Just another brand I don't have ! LOL


----------



## dancan

I thot I was going to be a winner at 1:30 , 2:45 , 3:25 , 4:15 but decided not to move .
Does a pillow act as a muffler and do you think someone would get mad if they woke up while the attempt to test the theory was made ????

Congrats to LP !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I thot I was going to be a winner at 1:30 , 2:45 , 3:25 , 4:15 but decided not to move .
> Does a pillow act as a muffler and do you think someone would get mad if they woke up while the attempt to test the theory was made ????
> 
> Congrats to LP !



From experiance i can tell you a pillow makes a fine muffler but if it backfires can really hurt ! sometimes resulting in personal injury !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> From experiance i can tell you a pillow makes a fine muffler but if it backfires can really hurt ! sometimes resulting in personal injury !



Sounds like you know all about it ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Think I can go fire up the stove now ? If I aint back in a hour,you'll know I didn't make it ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you know all about it ? LOL



Got the scars still !!


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> I would have won ! Darn cats ! LOL



Whut you got against Puddy Willis?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> What a bunch of SLACKERS ! :msp_razz:



Hey after driving up to Virgina and hanging out with some AS members all day I was tired... wife said lets go to bed and I was OUT. Did see a bunch of two man saws yesterday and my whole perception of chainsaw collecting has changed. I used to joke about a saw pulling 3/4" harvester chain and now that I know it could be reality... I think I need one!



jimdad07 said:


> Overtime for sale....who wants my overtime? Get it before the tax man does...going fast...



How about my salary.. straight salary but working that 60+ hrs a week



tbone75 said:


> Think I can go fire up the stove now ? If I aint back in a hour,you'll know I didn't make it ! LOL



opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

Looks like Robin is in for some snow today ! Looks a little nasty !


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey after driving up to Virgina and hanging out with some AS members all day I was tired... wife said lets go to bed and I was OUT. Did see a bunch of two man saws yesterday and my whole perception of chainsaw collecting has changed. I used to joke about a saw pulling 3/4" harvester chain and now that I know it could be reality... I think I need one!
> How about my salary.. straight salary but working that 60+ hrs a week
> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



SOOOOOoo,,,,,,,,,,,, i dont see any pix ??

what saws ?????????????????

$500 for a 2000 chevy 4x4 form NC a good price ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks like Robin is in for some snow today ! Looks a little nasty !



Thats all over the east coast,,i'm getting some now but wont amount to anything


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Whut you got against Puddy Willis?



NADA , got 4 of them ! LOL They think I should be awake just because they are ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All......Had to go out to a party last night........got home late....woke up late...cookstove was out....snowin and blowing hard this mornng.......coffee's on ...waiting......

Had a good day in the woods yesterday...loaded the ported 61/268XP on the tractor and drove to back corner of my property where I had two nice standing dead maples that were about a foot in dia and about 10 feet apart.....dropped one on either side of my ice road.....fit and split moving the tractor as needed. Hadn't run that saw since the fall...my... I do like that unit..very quick. Another good thing happened at the party last night.....I've had a very nice Jonsered 630V (heated handles) at the shop for a couple yrs. Initially it needed a new cyl because they ran it with a loose muffler bolt which chittered the threads out of the cyl....then someone tried to weld the hole in to tap a new threads...done with the cyl on the saw....needless to say they ruined it..pretty much. So I was going to put a new P&C on the saw......now this saw has never never been in the woods....only used by one person to fit delivered firewood in his back yard.....other than the cyl issue the saw is pristine.....or so we thought.....after I got it all cleaned and started to install the new Meteor and nice shiney beadblasted cyl I noticed oil at the case joint on the deck under where the muffler would be....oops case gasket gone in the top of the oil tank....so I'm working third or fourth hand on this deal....a close friends, daughters, husbands, father owns the saw and lives on the other side of the state....so I tell my friend what's up and what the additional charges will be with splitting the cases new gasket, seals and o-rings and might just as well throw a new set of mains in while there.....so that passed down the web of asociations to be pondered....so it was pondered and pondered....and finally last night Scott told me the result of all the pondering was .......f... it!!......so I have ended up with a very nice saw project...another nice RED saw project!!! Plus the saw is all clean, ready to split and have everthing I need for it except a case gasket....I guess I'll be giving spike60 a call monday!! WooWhoo!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats all over the east coast,,i'm getting some now but wont amount to anything



They said blizzard over by Robin ! EEK !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Looks like Robin is in for some snow today ! Looks a little nasty !



Yeah been snowing here since noon yesterday........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah been snowing here since noon yesterday........



Sorry , but you can keep it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> SOOOOOoo,,,,,,,,,,,, i dont see any pix ??
> 
> what saws ?????????????????
> 
> $500 for a 2000 chevy 4x4 form NC a good price ?



If the trucks runs,its worth that !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Morning All......Had to go out to a party last night........got home late....woke up late...cookstove was out....snowin and blowing hard this mornng.......coffee's on ...waiting......
> 
> Had a good day in the woods yesterday...loaded the ported 61/268XP on the tractor and drove to back corner of my property where I had two nice standing dead maples that were about a foot in dia and about 10 feet apart.....dropped one on either side of my ice road.....fit and split moving the tractor as needed. Hadn't run that saw since the fall...my... I do like that unit..very quick. Another good thing happened at the party last night.....I've had a very nice Jonsered 630V (heated handles) at the shop for a couple yrs. Initially it needed a new cyl because they ran it with a loose muffler bolt which chittered the threads out of the cyl....then someone tried to weld the hole in to tap a new threads...done with the cyl on the saw....needless to say they ruined it..pretty much. So I was going to put a new P&C on the saw......now this saw has never never been in the woods....only used by one person to fit delivered firewood in his back yard.....other than the cyl issue the saw is pristine.....or so we thought.....after I got it all cleaned and started to install the new Meteor and nice shiney beadblasted cyl I noticed oil at the case joint on the deck under where the muffler would be....oops case gasket gone in the top of the oil tank....so I'm working third or fourth hand on this deal....a close friends, daughters, husbands, father owns the saw and lives on the other side of the state....so I tell my friend what's up and what the additional charges will be with splitting the cases new gasket, seals and o-rings and might just as well throw a new set of mains in while there.....so that passed down the web of asociations to be pondered....so it was pondered and pondered....and finally last night Scott told me the result of all the pondering was .......f... it!!......so I have ended up with a very nice saw project...another nice RED saw project!!! Plus the saw is all clean, ready to split and have everthing I need for it except a case gasket....I guess I'll be giving spike60 a call monday!! WooWhoo!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I did make a trip about 2 hrs north yesterday to meet up with Igpoe and Stinkbait. They opened my eyes up to vintage saw collecting. SB was fighting a Pioneer (I think) and lots of good words of encouragement were shared by all as we observed at a safe distance. The ride up and back were beautiful as it snowed on me the whole way up and back with nice big heavy snow flakes. All in all it was a great day although I didn't get any further on any of my saws.. there is always tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah been snowing here since noon yesterday........



Amount to anything ??

they say maybe an inch here.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


>




Sorry I would... but only got 1 left......and that's to go with breakfast....LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> If the trucks runs,its worth that !



That was Jimmy's truck he showed the pic of


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Amount to anything ??
> 
> they say maybe an inch here.



Not a lot...maybe 4" now...supposed to be 8 or so when all's said and done....pretty strong winds though...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Sorry I would... but only got 1 left......and that's to go with breakfast....LOL!!



Beer and corn flakes !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> SOOOOOoo,,,,,,,,,,,, i dont see any pix ??
> 
> what saws ?????????????????
> 
> $500 for a 2000 chevy 4x4 form NC a good price ?



Heck yeah...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Didn't get any pictures yesterday...too busy shooting the sh.... too busy conversing and swapping stories. 

I will post pics here in a little bit of a eastern NC blizzard. We've got ~2" on the grass and raised surfaces, none on the concrete or asphalt. They are telling people to stay in this morning and stay off the roads! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

Jimmy , I thot we had a deal at 650 and you drive it up to the border ?????


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Jimmy , I thot we had a deal at 650 and you drive it up to the border ?????



HEY YOU !!

stay away from MY truck !! :msp_angry:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

You must have been dealing with my wife! She sees no reason for me to keep a truck around. She may even throw in a few trailers too..


----------



## RandyMac

Morning guys


----------



## jimdad07

RandyMac said:


> Morning guys



Morning Randy...and everybody.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Randy....Jim....already said Mornin to everyone else.......


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Mornin Randy....Jim....already said Mornin to everyone else.......



Try not to get buried up there today.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Morning Randy...and everybody.



Mornin' Jim!

You get that compressor switch sorted out?


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Try not to get buried up there today.




Working on it....brought the tractor home just before dark last night...just in case.....snowing pretty good here...it's that fine snow....means the air is cold above...that's likely to continue for a while...20 degrees...supposed to be 0-5 below tonight.....middle of Feb.....this is what you can expect...


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Mornin' Jim!
> 
> You get that compressor switch sorted out?



Sort of. The compressor isn't relieving pressure off of the cylinder head, the motor is having problems starting.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Working on it....brought the tractor home just before dark last night...just in case.....snowing pretty good here...it's that fine snow....means the air is cold above...that's likely to continue for a while...20 degrees...supposed to be 0-5 below tonight.....middle of Feb.....this is what you can expect...



We haven't had a decent winter like this in a long time.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Sort of. The compressor isn't relieving pressure off of the cylinder head, the motor is having problems starting.



Last one i had did that was the check valve wasnt working and tank pressure was feeding back making it to much for it to start against


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Last one i had did that was the check valve wasnt working and tank pressure was feeding back making it to much for it to start against



Same thing mine is doing. Really need to fix that !


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Last one i had did that was the check valve wasnt working and tank pressure was feeding back making it to much for it to start against



How did you fix it?


----------



## sefh3

Morning all.
We had to attend our friends kid birthday party yesterday. Man the trex was horrible. Ran into a few whiteouts. Decided the expressway wasn't the best place to be so we back roaded it the rest of the way. We we get the we found our friends family was invovled in a multi car pileup on the expressway. They were traveling the same road we were. One car slowed down and the rest didn't. It was pretty nasty. Close to 30 cars involved. I'm just glad no one was hurt.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> How did you fix it?



Have you replaced the check valve?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Morning all.
> We had to attend our friends kid birthday party yesterday. Man the trex was horrible. Ran into a few whiteouts. Decided the expressway wasn't the best place to be so we back roaded it the rest of the way. We we get the we found our friends family was invovled in a multi car pileup on the expressway. They were traveling the same road we were. One car slowed down and the rest didn't. It was pretty nasty. Close to 30 cars involved. I'm just glad no one was hurt.



Seen pix on the news,looked bad !


----------



## jimdad07

sefh3 said:


> Have you replaced the check valve?



Never done one, this looks to be internal.


----------



## tbone75

Need to box up saws today,got a few to go ! May be tough , running out of packing and boxes ! LOL


----------



## PB

Well, here she is!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Need to box up saws today,got a few to go ! May be tough , running out of packing and boxes ! LOL




Just buy some more saws off ebay......then you got boxes......


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> How did you fix it?



Replaced the check valve 

sometimes it is at the fitting where the compressed air goes into the tank,,sometimes in the line at a fitting.
if the comp will start and go with no pressure, let it build up until it shuts off and if valve is working you will heas a faint " sshhhhhh " as the air in the line goes out.
find an IPL and see where it is.
here are some diff kinds,third pic shows one location.

air comp check valve - Google Search


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Well, here she is!





WOOOOWHOOO!!!! Brand new and already on AS!!!!!! Gonna have to get her some Jonsereds toys..... Congrats again guys!!!


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Well, here she is!



Congrats ! What a cuttie ! :newbie:


----------



## sefh3

PB said:


> Well, here she is!



Congrats!!!!!

Looks like she is doing fine. Hope mom is doing the same.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Just buy some more saws off ebay......then you got boxes......



Nah .............. cost to much ! LOL Found a pile way cheaper !


----------



## roncoinc

Yougest poster on AS !!

suggestion for AS handle " PB&J " 

start her out with a " Lil jon " !!


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> WOOOOWHOOO!!!! Brand new and already on AS!!!!!! Gonna have to get her some Jonsereds toys..... Congrats again guys!!!



She's registered for a 2188, now we just need to convince the grandparents that she REALLY wants it.


----------



## tbone75

Could be some red saws hiding in the pile ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Replaced the check valve
> 
> air comp check valve - Google Search



Which one you got there Jim????? LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> She's registered for a 2188, now we just need to convince the grandparents that she REALLY wants it.



NEEDS...really, really NEEDS it.........LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Which one you got there Jim????? LOL!!!



Most expensive one at Homers is $12.99 !


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Which one you got there Jim????? LOL!!!



This one might thread into where the discharge line goes into the compressor. I'll try to get a pic up later.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> This one might thread into where the discharge line goes into the compressor. I'll try to get a pic up later.



Most common IS where the line goes into the tank


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Most common IS where the line goes into the tank



unscrew the line and check ! 

let ALL air out FIRST !!
i know why


----------



## Cantdog

Well....I guess they were right.........we are blizzarding now....went up to do Hoss then took th OL to the groc. store while I went to the shop and put a fire in the Free Flow.....whiteouts two three times on the way....wind is really howling.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well....I guess they were right.........we are blizzarding now....went up to do Hoss then took th OL to the groc. store while I went to the shop and put a fire in the Free Flow.....whiteouts two three times on the way....wind is really howling.....



Better hunker down and pick some chickens ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Nope...waiting on lunch and then back to the shop...OL is going crazy cooking....making a huge lasagna...salad....garlic bread etc for supper!! I'll be back in time for that!!!


----------



## tbone75

Not a good week to mail saws out, PO is closed Mon. Tues back doc,Wed. Grandson surgery ! Plus I have no idea how I may feel after the back stuff ?
Hope to get several of them mailed ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nope...waiting on lunch and then back to the shop...OL is going crazy cooking....making a huge lasagna...salad....garlic bread etc for supper!! I'll be back in time for that!!!



Real food ! Where is Ron ? LOL

Lunch ? Knew I forgot something ! :bang:


----------



## little possum

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey after driving up to Virgina and hanging out with some AS members all day I was tired... wife said lets go to bed and I was OUT. Did see a bunch of two man saws yesterday and my whole perception of chainsaw collecting has changed. I used to joke about a saw pulling 3/4" harvester chain and now that I know it could be reality... I think I need one!



Mr Dean sure is a character. Stinky is a good dude too. They have some awesome saws. Did they talk you into goin to Halifax county Heritage festival?


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> You must have been dealing with my wife! She sees no reason for me to keep a truck around. She may even throw in a few trailers too..



I luv your wife , does she want a new best friend ????











:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

PB said:


> Well, here she is!



Congrats !!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Real food ! Where is Ron ? LOL
> 
> Lunch ? Knew I forgot something ! :bang:



YESS !! that is real GOOD food !!
let's see if i leave now ??? to late !! 

Ol doing a beef stew on the woodstove,,will simmer there for hours


----------



## Rustybik

Where Is cheapest place to buy yellow jacket teeth?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> unscrew the line and check !
> 
> let ALL air out FIRST !!
> i know why



This was a re-assembly from nuts and bolts. I took it apart this summer to fit it in my work van, looks like I didn't hook my sensing lines up right for the pressure switches. There is a line on the head that goes from a valve with a diaphragm that has to go to a tee on the pressure switch, and then another line from the tank to the other side of the tee. I messed up and didn't hook the line from the head to the right spot.


----------



## sefh3

I was finally able to touch a saw today. I have someone interested in a 290.
Dang this is one of my last ones. I should be looking for some more saws soon.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I was finally able to touch a saw today. I have someone interested in a 290.
> Dang this is one of my last ones. I should be looking for some more saws soon.



Just traded one of them off. LOL And lost a 029 Super in the mail,plus have a parts pile of a 029 on the way. LOL They seem to go fast ? Stihl have a MS310 some where around here ? LOL To many better ones to play with !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YESS !! that is real GOOD food !!
> let's see if i leave now ??? to late !!
> 
> Ol doing a beef stew on the woodstove,,will simmer there for hours



Nice to see you do eat real food Ron ! LOL 

It ready yet ? Haven't had homemade beef stew in years ! Could be cause I didn't like the way Mom made it ? LOL Can't stand chunks of maters in it,or anything ! Love them matters , just not stewed or cooked,unless its soup or juice !

Yes Ron ................. I is a odd ball ! LOL No peppers either ! YUK !! No mushrooms either !! YUK !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey ron. Check your email!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Break time, Red Brick carb going through the USC to see if it can be cleaned up enough to get fuel to flow through again. Used all of my Walbro K10 WAT carb kits but Dan had put a new one in so it will have to work for now. A few trips through should clean it up good, had it soaking in the Kleen Flow for a few hours first.


----------



## jimdad07

Here she is, the stainless line you see is the one that was missing from the equation. Working like it should now. That power head on top of the cylinder head acts like a decomp valve and I think there are valves in the head that act as a check valve.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nice to see you do eat real food Ron ! LOL
> 
> It ready yet ? Haven't had homemade beef stew in years ! Could be cause I didn't like the way Mom made it ? LOL Can't stand chunks of maters in it,or anything ! Love them matters , just not stewed or cooked,unless its soup or juice !
> 
> Yes Ron ................. I is a odd ball ! LOL No peppers either ! YUK !! No mushrooms either !! YUK !!



Beef,onions,taters,wine..beef stock,,herbs and spices to taste.
thats all,pretty simple but tasty.
oh,and "secret" ingrediants


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Here she is, the stainless line you see is the one that was missing from the equation. Working like it should now. That power head on top of the cylinder head acts like a decomp valve and I think there are valves in the head that act as a check valve.



The valves in the head are reed valves.
let air in,not out.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey ron. Check your email!



I did and saved it,,tnx.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> The valves in the head are reed valves.
> let air in,not out.



There wasn't a check valve in the discharge line anywhere, I was thinking that the smaller part on the head next to the decomp was the check.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Beef,onions,taters,wine..beef stock,,herbs and spices to taste.
> thats all,pretty simple but tasty.
> oh,and "secret" ingrediants



That's the second reference to the "secret" ingredient that I've seen you talk about ..........


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I did and saved it,,tnx.



Hope it all makes sense. An extra 4x4/6x6 in the center doesn't hurt. 12' spans are OK. I usually never did more than 8 or 10....oh and in the bottom of the post holes I either put gravel or a cheap concrete paver. That way the post is completely isolated from dirt.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's the second reference to the "secret" ingredient that I've seen you talk about ..........



Sacred to ask ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> Mr Dean sure is a character. Stinky is a good dude too. They have some awesome saws. Did they talk you into goin to Halifax county Heritage festival?



Yeah.. I'll even try to get a new pair of Pointers by then! Sounds like it will be a great time.. I will only probably be there Sat. and Sun. as I already have a bunch of time scheduled off in May.. but we will see. 



dancan said:


> I luv your wife , does she want a new best friend ????:hmm3grin2orange:



NO! Actually this AM she told me we should take the red truck to get groceries in as there were bad spots on the road. I have given up trying to understand her logic...I just enjoyed the opportunity to drive it.


----------



## tbone75

What a day ! Got nowhere fast ! LOL Soon as one left another showed up,just a day for BSing. LOL Nephew just left with his 064 and his buddies 365. Sent a MS180 home with my X-FIL,stihl a good friend ! LOL Gave me his old XL2 . LOL Least its the all metal,double trigger one ! LOL
Another buddy of mine stopped to ask about a 038, where the hell them things coming from ? LOL This one is his BILs , he bought a new flea bay tank for it. Thought he could put it on himself.  He wanted to ask if I could put it back together before he brought it over. LOL guess I will see what he did ? :msp_scared: When ever he brings it over ?

Not one saw boxed up today ! !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yeah.. I'll even try to get a new pair of Pointers by then! Sounds like it will be a great time.. I will only probably be there Sat. and Sun. as I already have a bunch of time scheduled off in May.. but we will see.
> 
> 
> 
> NO! Actually this AM she told me we should take the red truck to get groceries in as there were bad spots on the road. I have given up trying to understand her logic...I just enjoyed the opportunity to drive it.



Just nod yes and go on , can't be done !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sacred to ask ? :msp_sneaky:



I'm sure he'll tell us when he's ready .............Maybe .
Probably bacon


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'm sure he'll tell us when he's ready .............Maybe .
> Probably bacon



The " secret " ingrediant changes from recipie to recipie.
In one it could be bacon,in another something else,depends on the dish 
bacon and bacon fat can be a good 'secret" in some things tho 
If you can make a bacon "roux" you can use it in a LOT of stuff..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The " secret " ingrediant changes from recipie to recipie.
> In one it could be bacon,in another something else,depends on the dish
> bacon and bacon fat can be a good 'secret" in some things tho
> If you can make a bacon "roux" you can use it in a LOT of stuff..



Kidney beans ,bacon grease,brown sugar ! YUMMY !!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Kidney beans ,bacon grease,brown sugar ! YUMMY !!



You rub that all over you when you sit in an anthill ???


----------



## roncoinc

Nadians made the news again here today .

Parlament is passing laws out lawing ANY and ALL zombies.


How Can Canada Deal with the Zombie Threat? - The Daily Beast


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Nadians made the news again here today .
> 
> Parlament is passing laws out lawing ANY and ALL zombies.
> 
> 
> How Can Canada Deal with the Zombie Threat? - The Daily Beast



" It’s important to recognize that a multicultural society like Canada is home to many Undead Canadians. For the most part, undead Canadians reject the violent methods of the more militant zombies. Yet they feel many of the same grievances as their zombie kin. To condemn all zombies in the across-the-board manner of John Baird can only deepen the isolation and alienation of Undead Canadians. Baird’s politics of division may advance the partisan interests of the Harper Conservatives. But it’s a politics sadly at variance with the best Canadian traditions. "


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You rub that all over you when you sit in an anthill ???



Darn right ! How else can I get them to come out and play ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> " It’s important to recognize that a multicultural society like Canada is home to many Undead Canadians. For the most part, undead Canadians reject the violent methods of the more militant zombies. Yet they feel many of the same grievances as their zombie kin. To condemn all zombies in the across-the-board manner of John Baird can only deepen the isolation and alienation of Undead Canadians. Baird’s politics of division may advance the partisan interests of the Harper Conservatives. But it’s a politics sadly at variance with the best Canadian traditions. "



WOW ! :censored:


----------



## dancan

Now who's gonna run the country after they pass that law , No Deadbeats Allowed .....Oops the law is for the UnDead


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Now who's gonna run the country after they pass that law , No Deadbeats Allowed .....Oops the law is for the UnDead



The Red Brick runs again, the carb cleaned up well in the USC and lots of oddly colored stuff came out of the holes in the body while it was dancing around in the cleaner, new needle and the diaphragms you put in went in and now the saw starts, idles and goes to WOT real snappy. Might make a decent saw yet.


----------



## dancan

We might just need that little red brick LOL , 60mph wind gusts forecast tonight , they had 100mph winds in Cape Breton today .
Robin must be sendin' some of his weather up here .


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Red Brick runs again, the carb cleaned up well in the USC and lots of oddly colored stuff came out of the holes in the body while it was dancing around in the cleaner, new needle and the diaphragms you put in went in and now the saw starts, idles and goes to WOT real snappy. Might make a decent saw yet.



NOW we know who to send red saws to if they need fixin


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NOW we know who to send red saws to if they need fixin



 Sounds like a plan to me ! Know where I can get a few of them bricks !


----------



## tbone75

Hows the Chicken Pickin Pit Bull doing ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> We might just need that little red brick LOL , 60mph wind gusts forecast tonight , they had 100mph winds in Cape Breton today .
> Robin must be sendin' some of his weather up here .



I am looking into finding parts for the orange brick saw, may be worth fixin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> We might just need that little red brick LOL , 60mph wind gusts forecast tonight , they had 100mph winds in Cape Breton today .
> Robin must be sendin' some of his weather up here .



Along with the other hundred fifty or so we should be able to cut our way out.....LOL


----------



## dancan

A red brick and an orange brick , they shure look the same , musta been the same designer .
He just went from door to door LOL


----------



## dancan

Sakingeneeing LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> A red brick and an orange brick , they shure look the same , musta been the same designer .
> He just went from door to door LOL



Must be a Eeko ?


----------



## dancan

440 evl , it looks just like the shiney lol


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hows the Chicken Pickin Pit Bull doing ?




Good John......Just finished two helpings of lasagna and garlic bread.....and a nice salad.......pretty darn full right now!! Stihl snowin an blowin.....supposed to all night. 

Spent some time this afternoon at the shop looking over a couple profect saws.....ordered a new Meteor for the 261/262 and a few carb kits.....one for the Lil' John so I can get that running.....another for the 451EV. Went back to the 630V looked that over.....gonna be nice....just gotta order a case gsket....maybe two..I have quite a few of this family...picked up a pair of nice K&N filters from Bryce for $20 each...recut the husky top on the 630/268XP project saw to allow fitment of these to the V stack.....jus puttering....looking forward to be back in the shop for a while....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 440 evl , it looks just like the shiney lol



400 EVL,...No matter, they look to be the same saw and share the same parts.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good John......Just finished two helpings of lasagna and garlic bread.....and a nice salad.......pretty darn full right now!! Stihl snowin an blowin.....supposed to all night.
> 
> Spent some time this afternoon at the shop looking over a couple profect saws.....ordered a new Meteor for the 261/262 and a few carb kits.....one for the Lil' John so I can get that running.....another for the 451EV. Went back to the 630V looked that over.....gonna be nice....just gotta order a case gsket....maybe two..I have quite a few of this family...picked up a pair of nice K&N filters from Bryce for $20 each...recut the husky top on the 630/268XP project saw to allow fitment of these to the V stack.....jus puttering....looking forward to be back in the shop for a while....



Sounds like a good day , for a blizzard ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Couldn't get back on AS for a bit ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Couldn't get back on AS for a bit ?



Same here, the server said it could not find Arborist Site....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Same here, the server said it could not find Arborist Site....LOL



Thinking about it , I will be packing saws up all day tomorrow !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thinking about it , I will be packing saws up all day tomorrow !



I should pack up a hundred or more of them and then I might be able to get into two of my outbuildings...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Site isn't working very well tonight.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I should pack up a hundred or more of them and then I might be able to get into two of my outbuildings...LOL



I could help with some ? :msp_rolleyes:

I think I have just about enough Stihls , for now ? 


Need more HUSKYS ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Site isn't working very well tonight.



Not worth a chit ! Bout like me ! :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I could help with some ? :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> I think I have just about enough Stihls , for now ?
> 
> 
> Need more HUSKYS ! :msp_w00t:



You would`t want all these PRO saws, you can`t get rid of them, no one wants PRO saws...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You would`t want all these PRO saws, you can`t get rid of them, no one wants PRO saws...LOL



:waaaht:


What am I going to do with the ones I have now ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Well chit ! May as well go to bed !

Dream of more HUSKYS ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :waaaht:
> 
> 
> What am I going to do with the ones I have now ! :msp_scared:



You are stuck with them,...unless you can contact the ,midget....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well chit ! May as well go to bed !
> 
> Dream of more HUSKYS ! :msp_w00t:



Nite John,...I am pulling the plug also,
Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are stuck with them,...unless you can contact the ,midget....LOL



Sure hope hes OK ? Been a long time no see ?

Nite guys !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. Back to top


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all. Back to top



Morning Rob!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Morning Rob!!



Morning Lad. Hope your world is turning in the right direction....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Lad. Hope your world is turning in the right direction....



I think it is...stihl dark out...blowing hard...think it quit snowing....but blowing around so...it's hard to tell.....have to wait and see which side the sun comes up on......then we'll know for sure....lol!!


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> I think it is...stihl dark out...blowing hard...think it quit snowing....but blowing around so...it's hard to tell.....have to wait and see which side the sun comes up on......then we'll know for sure....lol!!




Hey Rob!! I guess I won't have to wait unit the sun comes up to check rotation after all!!!.........bid on a 630 West Coast clone last night.....bad P&C couple other issuses..bid more than it was worth just 'cause I had all the parts......got beat....no biggie and didn't really want to spend the $$.............so this morning I hit ebay same as always.......and what do I find first thing????? A NOS 910 P&C complete with NOS decomp and rubber intake, impulse line......Been looking for at least an NOS piston as the pistons I have for the 910E project are runble but far from new and this is a ground up resto........this NOS set is BIN or best offer.....so I best offered and it's on it way to "The Beautiful Rockbound Coast of Maine" as we speak..type!! LOL!!!


Take that ZZZzzzlackerZZZZzzzz!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Rob!! I guess I won't have to wait unit the sun comes up to check rotation after all!!!.........bid on a 630 West Coast clone last night.....bad P&C couple other issuses..bid more than it was worth just 'cause I had all the parts......got beat....no biggie and didn't really want to spend the $$.............so this morning I hit ebay same as always.......and what do I find first thing????? A NOS 910 P&C complete with NOS decomp and rubber intake, impulse line......Been looking for at least an NOS piston as the pistons I have for the 910E project are runble but far from new and this is a ground up resto........this NOS set is BIN or best offer.....so I best offered and it's on it way to "The Beautiful Rockbound Coast of Maine" as we speak..type!! LOL!!!
> 
> 
> Take that ZZZzzzlackerZZZZzzzz!!!!




Your world is going well then. 

A little colder down in Barrington and warmer in Halifax than in Blue Hill. 

Seems upside down but turning to your pleasure. 

Glad it worked out well.


----------



## dancan

Snowed a bit here , 'bout an inch and I think it was as windy and noisy inside as it was out , I had the pillow ready LOL


LP gots no crown today .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Blowing around a bit but the roads and streets are passable from here to Hfx. and back. Nothing but flashing amber out there this morning, every plow truck in the HRM is out plowing.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys, a little cold here. Only 15 right now.


----------



## 7hpjim

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys, a little cold here. Only 15 right now.



News said it was gonna get in the high 40s to low 50s today!!


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> News said it was gonna get in the high 40s to low 50s today!!



I like that ! Didn't turn the TV on yesterday,missed the news.


----------



## 7hpjim

Double edged sword though, the wood row I burning out of this year is on top of the hill so when the sun comes up I have to hobble up there and load it and get down the hill b4 the drive turns to snot!!! I need refill the basement supply because I don't think winter is over just yet.


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> Double edged sword though, the wood row I burning out of this year is on top of the hill so when the sun comes up I have to hobble up there and load it and get down the hill b4 the drive turns to snot!!! I need refill the basement supply because I don't think winter is over just yet.



It will be a mess ! That is why I have all I need right by the house before the snow flys ! LOL


----------



## 7hpjim

I had 2 cord beside the drive across from the loading door to pull from when I cant get to the top rows on the hill all of which was cut the winter of 08 through early spring 09, that is the oldest stuff so it has to be used, but I used it up so up the hill we go!


----------



## pioneerguy600

My wood rack has a pitched roof, one end and the lee side are closed in with lattice to allow air circulation, the storm end is closed tight with PT 1/2" plywood with one open side for loading and removal where I just cover that side with a tarp if there is going to be a storm. Keeps the wood nice and dry, no snow or ice to beat off. Holds 4 cord and I have not run out of wood no matter how bad a winter has been. I have another cord all wrapped up just in case. The wood out in the woodyard is covered on top and very burnable, I just took a full truckload down to my friend, Tom and he can burn it right away, should last him a month or so.


----------



## tbone75

Back seems better today ? Made it down to the stove first thing this morning !


----------



## 7hpjim

I'm still fighting tarps but , I'm collecting steel roofing remnants so I can put up a woodshed on the cheep this year!!, well gotta go load the truck, see ya'll...out


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> I'm still fighting tarps but , I'm collecting steel roofing remnants so I can put up a woodshed on the cheep this year!!, well gotta go load the truck, see ya'll...out



Ya run off to soon ! Wanted to ask how the Coshocton plant is doing ? My old plant is close to shut down !


----------



## roncoinc

I think Jimmy's delivering my truck today ?


----------



## roncoinc

Earned a big bottle last night with a picture of the "captain" on it 
pilot friend down the road leaving tomorrow and his truck window wouldnt roll up !!
got the door panel off and window motor working.
before he leaves i always as if he is going to puerto rico,, the have a rum," Don Q " that is amber and wonderfull !!
he will pick me up a bottle if i ask.
gotta ask if he flies to Brazil,,pick up a new 090 ?


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> I'm still fighting tarps but , I'm collecting steel roofing remnants so I can put up a woodshed on the cheep this year!!, well gotta go load the truck, see ya'll...out



Trying something new this year,no tarps at all. All I seem to do is tear them up trying to get under them,snow & ice builds up on and around them so bad.
Half my pile is under my deck,so it doesn't get much snow on it. The other pile gets covered up with snow. But I always have at least 1/2 a cord inside the basement drying at a time. Every time I get down to a 1/2 cord I put another half in. By the time I use up the first half the other is ready to burn. Working just fine so far ? I know it would be better covered , but I get tired of trashing tarps every year. LOL No good way to build a roof over it.
Use to have to haul wood to the house at Dads about 50 yrds. into the house,then only get enough inside for a day ! That was a royal pain ! LOL
The first house I bought I just stacked it on the front porch ! LOL Could only get a weeks worth at a time on there,then have to go 10 miles to my FILs for another load. I was living in town then. I will never live in town again if there is any way possible !
Can't handle them nosy neighbors ! Wasn't allowed to make any noise ! I was playing with cars a lot then,Uncapped headers and things like that. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Earned a big bottle last night with a picture of the "captain" on it
> pilot friend down the road leaving tomorrow and his truck window wouldnt roll up !!
> got the door panel off and window motor working.
> before he leaves i always as if he is going to puerto rico,, the have a rum," Don Q " that is amber and wonderfull !!
> he will pick me up a bottle if i ask.
> gotta ask if he flies to Brazil,,pick up a new 090 ?



???????? Ron - 090 ????? I want one too !


----------



## tbone75

No I couldn't use it , but great trading stock !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Trying something new this year,no tarps at all. All I seem to do is tear them up trying to get under them,snow & ice builds up on and around them so bad.
> Half my pile is under my deck,so it doesn't get much snow on it. The other pile gets covered up with snow. But I always have at least 1/2 a cord inside the basement drying at a time. Every time I get down to a 1/2 cord I put another half in. By the time I use up the first half the other is ready to burn. Working just fine so far ? I know it would be better covered , but I get tired of trashing tarps every year. LOL No good way to build a roof over it.
> Use to have to haul wood to the house at Dads about 50 yrds. into the house,then only get enough inside for a day ! That was a royal pain ! LOL
> The first house I bought I just stacked it on the front porch ! LOL Could only get a weeks worth at a time on there,then have to go 10 miles to my FILs for another load. I was living in town then. I will never live in town again if there is any way possible !
> Can't handle them nosy neighbors ! Wasn't allowed to make any noise ! I was playing with cars a lot then,Uncapped headers and things like that. LOL



I got a system for tarps.
if i can i start with a decent used one,if not new is so cheap anyway.
as i work into the woodpile i cut the end of the tarp off.
that way all the tarp not covering dont get in the way.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got a system for tarps.
> if i can i start with a decent used one,if not new is so cheap anyway.
> as i work into the woodpile i cut the end of the tarp off.
> that way all the tarp not covering dont get in the way.



That would work OK , just can't bring myself to cut up a new tarp ! LOL

I sure like it better covered ! But this is working OK ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That would work OK , just can't bring myself to cut up a new tarp ! LOL
> 
> I sure like it better covered ! But this is working OK ?



$10 is cheap enuf to keep wood covered !
they only last about a year anyway no matter what you use them for.


----------



## tbone75

Seen something real funny on flea bay last night ! New Mac 35cc , they wanted a little over 350.00 for it !! Didn't see where they sold any ? :hmm3grin2orange: 3 or 4 available ! Better grab one before there gone ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> $10 is cheap enuf to keep wood covered !
> they only last about a year anyway no matter what you use them for.



Sure keeps the wood nicer !LOL Next year , maybe ? LOL


----------



## xtremez

7hpjim said:


> News said it was gonna get in the high 40s to low 50s today!!



Real heat wave compared to the snow we got yesterday morning.


----------



## tbone75

xtremez said:


> Real heat wave compared to the snow we got yesterday morning.



Snow ? We got dusted was all . LOL


----------



## tbone75

Busy day so far ! Packed up " 5 " saws , one crankcase & 2 boxes of other parts ! To bad the stupid PO is closed !


----------



## tbone75

Hope I don't need to mail any more out for a while ! Need more packing supplies ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hope I don't need to mail any more out for a while ! Need more packing supplies ! LOL



I have a hard time finding boxes big enuf and rugged enuf for saws.
did you line the inside with rigid foam ,like jerry does ?
wrap outside with gorrila tape,nothing fall out then !!


----------



## 7hpjim

tbone75 said:


> Ya run off to soon ! Wanted to ask how the Coshocton plant is doing ? My old plant is close to shut down !



went from 32hrs wk to 56 per just after new years, love them doublebacks!!, my vacation is over tommorow but I dont know if I'm going back because one of my dobies was running with the pup and I wasnt paying attention because I was picking up 45acp brass to reload in the future at the gun club pistol range (cant believe soo much gets left on the ground) and Lee (the BIG male @ 135lbs) clipped me in my right knee ant tore a ligament along with the chunk of bone those particular strands were attached to, kinda painful to do the wood but loaded up on PKs and a short 90 min later done and hobbled back to the computer chain!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I have a hard time finding boxes big enuf and rugged enuf for saws.
> did you line the inside with rigid foam ,like jerry does ?
> wrap outside with gorrila tape,nothing fall out then !!



Didn't have any foam left,Jerry got it all ! LOL I used heavy duty recycled boxes for packing,next best thing I have found.
I have some 2" fiberglass tape to wrap around them ! My last roll of it too ! Can't break that chit !
Heavy duty boxes too ! Almost all of them, the mini -macs got what ever was left ! LOL They get lost , who cares ? LOL Maybe Jimmy ? LOL

My Nephew has a pile of 2'x2' x 2" foam chunks,but won't let me have any ! Using it in his garage for insulation.


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> went from 32hrs wk to 56 per just after new years, love them doublebacks!!, my vacation is over tommorow but I dont know if I'm going back because one of my dobies was running with the pup and I wasnt paying attention because I was picking up 45acp brass to reload in the future at the gun club pistol range (cant believe soo much gets left on the ground) and Lee (the BIG male @ 135lbs) clipped me in my right knee ant tore a ligament along with the chunk of bone those particular strands were attached to, kinda painful to do the wood but loaded up on PKs and a short 90 min later done and hobbled back to the computer chain!!



Last I heard the slitter was the only thing running in the whole plant. Bunch of them layed off !

Big dogs can hurt you ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I had to burn a bunch of boxes that were oil soaked,wish they would drain the saws first ! PO won't take one with oil on it !


----------



## 7hpjim

Lee dont need to bite he will put a hit on ya that will make you see STARS, when he hit me it was directly from the side and took both my legs out and he didnt slow down, I thought some @##hole shot me for a few seconds !!!


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> Lee dont need to bite he will put a hit on ya that will make you see STARS, when he hit me it was directly from the side and took both my legs out and he didnt slow down, I thought some @##hole shot me for a few seconds !!!



Cats are bad nuff for me ! LOL

Use to go to that gun range out 83 , every Tues. night to shoot bullseye. Been a few years ago. LOL Shoot inside for the winter ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> I think Jimmy's delivering my truck today ?



I should as it has been a lousy day here at the office. Computer is down and no eBay or AS All day! Glad I got this new phone yesterday....finally got a smart phone. First phone bill in 7 years though....



tbone75 said:


> Busy day so far ! Packed up " 5 " saws , one crankcase & 2 boxes of other parts ! To bad the stupid PO is closed !



I want one of those govt. jobs......



tbone75 said:


> Hope I don't need to mail any more out for a while ! Need more packing supplies ! LOL



Need me to mail you a good box full of packing material? I have some that needs to go somewhere and I hate trash it. I really will send it...and maybe include a Poulan Wood Shark or something...




tbone75 said:


> Didn't have any foam left,Jerry got it all ! LOL I used heavy duty recycled boxes for packing,next best thing I have found.
> I have some 2" fiberglass tape to wrap around them ! My last roll of it too ! Can't break that chit !
> Heavy duty boxes too ! Almost all of them, the mini -macs got what ever was left ! LOL They get lost , who cares ? LOL Maybe Jimmy ? LOL
> 
> My Nephew has a pile of 2'x2' x 2" foam chunks,but won't let me have any ! Using it in his garage for insulation.



Is this the same one that is so rough on saws?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I should as it has been a lousy day here at the office. Computer is down and no eBay or AS All day! Glad I got this new phone yesterday....finally got a smart phone. First phone bill in 7 years though....
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of those govt. jobs......
> 
> 
> 
> Need me to mail you a good box full of packing material? I have some that needs to go somewhere and I hate trash it. I really will send it...and maybe include a Poulan Wood Shark or something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the same one that is so rough on saws?



That would be the same turd head ! LOL

Hate to see you mail packing stuff,usually have plenty around from all the stuff I buy ! LOL

Pass on the wood shark , can't give them things away ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Didn't have any foam left,Jerry got it all ! LOL I used heavy duty recycled boxes for packing,next best thing I have found.
> I have some 2" fiberglass tape to wrap around them ! My last roll of it too ! Can't break that chit !
> Heavy duty boxes too ! Almost all of them, the mini -macs got what ever was left ! LOL They get lost , who cares ? LOL Maybe Jimmy ? LOL
> 
> My Nephew has a pile of 2'x2' x 2" foam chunks,but won't let me have any ! Using it in his garage for insulation.



Put the saw in a box and use a couple of these .







No movement after that .

Well , I'll be back in a bit , I'm off to the store to buy some loto tickets , could be the big day you know , never thot I'd see Ron orderin' a new Stihl .........


----------



## roncoinc

Somebody pass out cotton candy and i missed it ??


----------



## roncoinc

Hey,, Jimmy,,i got a deal for you


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Hey,, Jimmy,,i got a deal for you



I'm here... finally made it home! Back to interwebz and stuff!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> That would be the same turd head ! LOL
> 
> Hate to see you mail packing stuff,usually have plenty around from all the stuff I buy ! LOL
> 
> Pass on the wood shark , can't give them things away ! LOL



I have a list of people WANTING them.... they'll pay $60.00 for a crummy wood shark or the like...I don't get it. I tell them they'd do better to buy new..but if they want to pay I'll take their money!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm here... finally made it home! Back to interwebz and stuff!



Interested in deal ????


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Somebody pass out cotton candy and i missed it ??



Ayup ! I was at the cotton candy store and bought my lotto ticket


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I have a list of people WANTING them.... they'll pay $60.00 for a crummy wood shark or the like...I don't get it. I tell them they'd do better to buy new..but if they want to pay I'll take their money!



Guess I know where to send them along with the mini-macs ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Interested in deal ????



You scare him off ? :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Took a chance today , sent everything out fred-x ! 5 saws and a couple other boxes of parts. 
After checking back at what the PO cost , fred-x is just as cheap or cheaper ! ! But its about 40 miles round trip.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Interested in deal ????



I'm going to try to hang on to my truck as long as I can! Ohh.. you want a deal on some old Gravely stuff.. how many? :msp_tongue:



tbone75 said:


> You scare him off ? :msp_tongue:



Nah.. cookin' dinner and helping the wife clean house... Friday I'm headed south to Palm Bay, FL!!!



tbone75 said:


> Took a chance today , sent everything out fred-x ! 5 saws and a couple other boxes of parts.
> After checking back at what the PO cost , fred-x is just as cheap or cheaper ! ! But its about 40 miles round trip.



Isn't that scary... and they wonder why they are broke!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm going to try to hang on to my truck as long as I can! Ohh.. you want a deal on some old Gravely stuff.. how many? :msp_tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.. cookin' dinner and helping the wife clean house... Friday I'm headed south to Palm Bay, FL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that scary... and they wonder why they are broke!



Mini-Mac Express tracking # 045743515079972 - fred-x ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Sucker ! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

View attachment 279976
View attachment 279977
View attachment 279978


What I came home with on Saturday...

I like pro saws but these antiques really catch my attention!

(Learning how to do pictures here on AS quicker too!)


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Last I heard the slitter was the only thing running in the whole plant. Bunch of them layed off !
> 
> Big dogs can hurt you ! LOL



My BiL has a whole bunch of puncture wounds from when he separated his Akita and one that he rescued when they got into it a couple of years ago , he says he won though .


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm going to try to hang on to my truck as long as I can! Ohh.. you want a deal on some old Gravely stuff.. how many? :msp_tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.. cookin' dinner and helping the wife clean house... Friday I'm headed south to Palm Bay, FL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that scary... and they wonder why they are broke!





Well,,you dont seem very receptive to a freebie ! 
not even bothering to inquire as to what the deal may entail..
thats ok,,i can find somebody else..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well,,you dont seem very receptive to a freebie !
> not even bothering to inquire as to what the deal may entail..
> thats ok,,i can find somebody else..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


>



LOL !!!
Jerry,,dont think YOU would want a Ham radio ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!
> Jerry,,dont think YOU would want a Ham radio ??


----------



## dancan

Freebie ! I'm in !
What's the deal ?????


----------



## dancan

Did someone say ham , I'll pass , shipping would be to much


----------



## 7hpjim

dancan said:


> My BiL has a whole bunch of puncture wounds from when he separated his Akita and one that he rescued when they got into it a couple of years ago , he says he won though .



yup GOTTA BE THE ALPHA ALL THE TIME or your asking for trouble when you have more than 1.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


>



Will you cut that OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Will you cut that OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Well,,you dont seem very receptive to a freebie !
> not even bothering to inquire as to what the deal may entail..
> thats ok,,i can find somebody else..



Doh! I thought you were talking about my truck that everyone thinks is for sale for $500.00! 


Let me do this... let me go get the book and see if I can get a license first..having any radio gear would be too tempting to fire up with out the proper paper work! I'll see if I can pick up a book today or tomorrow. Other thing is with a move planned in the next 5-6 months I would hate to set up an antenna just to take it down, even if it is just a length of wire run in a tree.


----------



## dancan

7hpjim said:


> yup GOTTA BE THE ALPHA ALL THE TIME or your asking for trouble when you have more than 1.



He has a kennel and does animal rescue .
He's had 3 Akitas at one time plus a kennel full .

Hey John , saw for you .







Looks like a good deal LOL​


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Doh! I thought you were talking about my truck that everyone thinks is for sale for $500.00!
> 
> 
> Let me do this... let me go get the book and see if I can get a license first..having any radio gear would be too tempting to fire up with out the proper paper work! I'll see if I can pick up a book today or tomorrow. Other thing is with a move planned in the next 5-6 months I would hate to set up an antenna just to take it down, even if it is just a length of wire run in a tree.



Go online,dont need a book.
maybe take two weeks to study,hour a day,less if you read well.
i have friends passed after ONE day of study.
ARRL will give test dates and locations.
usually once a month near you.
if you have a friend with a lic he can clear up any questions,,or i can.
offer limited to three months.. 
it is a mobile radio,you will need a power supply,ant and coax.
make your own ant,lots online,no cost.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Go online,dont need a book.
> maybe take two weeks to study,hour a day,less if you read well.
> i have friends passed after ONE day of study.
> ARRL will give test dates and locations.
> usually once a month near you.
> if you have a friend with a lic he can clear up any questions,,or i can.
> offer limited to three months..
> it is a mobile radio,you will need a power supply,ant and coax.
> make your own ant,lots online,no cost.



Noted... guess I better get to it!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> He has a kennel and does animal rescue .
> He's had 3 Akitas at one time plus a kennel full .
> 
> Hey John , saw for you .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a good deal LOL​



Looks like it was made just for you Dan !

Just got rid of some chit saws ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Would have been fun to try the 25-06 on them ?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Noted... guess I better get to it!



You don't have time for that ! You got mini-macs to fix ! :hmm3grin2orange:


Chit !! Forgot to put the bars in there !


----------



## roncoinc

AARRGGGG !!! 

tired of " out there " !!
nobody listens !!
jerry sez keep at it,may help at least one person...
i say to hell with em iff'n they donwanna listen !!


----------



## roncoinc

Time to stand in the rain locker and get some of the Stheeeeeenk off me 

maybe use some 'easy off" ?? LOL !!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Koton Kandy lite and beer 
25-06 and a full tank of gas in that saw would be fun  A lit candle beside the saw just for back up LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Time to stand in the rain locker and get some of the Stheeeeeenk off me
> 
> maybe use some 'easy off" ?? LOL !!!!!!



ooooo OUCH !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> AARRGGGG !!!
> 
> tired of " out there " !!
> nobody listens !!
> jerry sez keep at it,may help at least one person...
> i say to hell with em iff'n they donwanna listen !!



Don`t fret it Ron,..they seldom listen to me either. just the nature of people . They will jump on to the most far flung idea and just ignore good solid advice.


----------



## tbone75

Ron if they want to work so much harder at cleaning stuff,let them ! LOL 

I love that chit ! About the only thing I use now !

I will tell you thanks for the idea and help ! 


BTW , I smell something ? You get a shower yet ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> AARRGGGG !!!
> 
> tired of " out there " !!
> nobody listens !!
> jerry sez keep at it,may help at least one person...
> i say to hell with em iff'n they donwanna listen !!




Easy there big guy....you should know by now...."you can lead a hosses azz to water but ya can't make him drink"


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t fret it Ron,..they seldom listen to me either. just the nature of people . They will jump on to the most far flung idea and just ignore good solid advice.



You meen somebody DOES listen to you ???

i dont .... :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Can't help them that don't want help. LOL Or give them great ideas if they didn't think of it first. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron if they want to work so much harder at cleaning stuff,let them ! LOL
> 
> I love that chit ! About the only thing I use now !
> 
> I will tell you thanks for the idea and help !
> 
> 
> BTW , I smell something ? You get a shower yet ? LOL



caint leave the oven cleaner on to long !!

thins out muh white beard !!


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t fret it Ron,..they seldom listen to me either. just the nature of people . They will jump on to the most far flung idea and just ignore good solid advice.



Great solid advice means that your throwing money at a saw and don't have any idea of what you are talking about. I made a suggestion to replace a fuel line. The response I received would make you think they cost $1000 each to replace.


----------



## tbone75

Tomorrow if I can ? I will be starting on the 044 AM trial ! LOL The P&C should be here ? I will start a thread on it, I could use any ideas or help ? LOL Not sure what , just slapping it together and turn it over to me idgit Nephew to see what happens ? LOL 
May take bets on how long it takes for him to kill it ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Great solid advice means that your throwing money at a saw and don't have any idea of what you are talking about. I made a suggestion to replace a fuel line. The response I received would make you think they cost $1000 each to replace.



WOW !! the price of tygon gone up THAT much !! ??

i hear ya scott.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> caint leave the oven cleaner on to long !!
> 
> thins out muh white beard !!



Leave it on ! No more shaving or trimming ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WOW !! the price of tygon gone up THAT much !! ??
> 
> i hear ya scott.



Yep ! Went up .35 cents a foot last time I bought it ! Now its 1.35 ! :msp_mad:


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Tomorrow if I can ? I will be starting on the 044 AM trial ! LOL The P&C should be here ? I will start a thread on it, I could use any ideas or help ? LOL Not sure what , just slapping it together and turn it over to me idgit Nephew to see what happens ? LOL
> May take bets on how long it takes for him to kill it ? :hmm3grin2orange:



Good luck.
i wouldnt have anything to do with that guy.
bottom feeding self serving narcissist ,,know it all that think's he's god's gift to the world.
gone at it with him before,dont like him at all.
messed up a couple good deals on me..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Leave it on ! No more shaving or trimming ! :msp_rolleyes:



NO !!

donwanna look like Aunty !!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Tomorrow if I can ? I will be starting on the 044 AM trial ! LOL The P&C should be here ? I will start a thread on it, I could use any ideas or help ? LOL Not sure what , just slapping it together and turn it over to me idgit Nephew to see what happens ? LOL
> May take bets on how long it takes for him to kill it ? :hmm3grin2orange:



Are you going to port it or run it stock? I would like to see one of these builds done by leaving the cylinder stock. I know that some of the builders are porting them and running them.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Are you going to port it or run it stock? I would like to see one of these builds done by leaving the cylinder stock. I know that some of the builders are porting them and running them.



100% stock,AM bearings,seals and gaskets too. Plus anything I need for it will be AM if I can get it ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good luck.
> i wouldnt have anything to do with that guy.
> bottom feeding self serving narcissist ,,know it all that think's he's god's gift to the world.
> gone at it with him before,dont like him at all.
> messed up a couple good deals on me..



First thing I have got from him ? Cheap nuff ! LOL

He PMed me and ask if I wanted in on it, sure why not,could be some fun ? LOL I have 3-044s now to do something with ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright crew.. I'm out for the night.. hopefully they have my internet fixed tomorrow at Work so I can get caught up on AS! 

Ron I found the website... may dig around a few minutes before I crash. 

You slackers stay civil!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> 100% stock,AM bearings,seals and gaskets too. Plus anything I need for it will be AM if I can get it ?



Keep us posted. I have a few with AM bearings and seals. Some with AM pistons but no AM cylinders. Should be fun.


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,i got another cleaning secret for just you guys .. 

Turtlewax Ice Liquid Clay Bar 16oz Triple Action w Applicator New T 466 | eBay

VERY hard to find now..dont think they make it anymore ??
i have just ordered TWO bottles as i am almost out.
i also have some mequires clay bar,,sucks compared to this.
works good on flat saw plastic like hoods/covers.
EASY to use,,,unbelievable results.
if it dont bring your saw plastic back use it on your car,you wont believe how it looks after !!
thats almost my last secret out,muratic acid,oven cleaner,liquid clay bar..
dont believe me ?? your loss.
they only have a few bottles left at this price,giving you guys a chance.
if any left tomorrow i will buy the rest.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,,i got another cleaning secret for just you guys ..
> 
> Turtlewax Ice Liquid Clay Bar 16oz Triple Action w Applicator New T 466 | eBay
> 
> VERY hard to find now..dont think they make it anymore ??
> i have just ordered TWO bottles as i am almost out.
> i also have some mequires clay bar,,sucks compared to this.
> works good on flat saw plastic like hoods/covers.
> EASY to use,,,unbelievable results.
> if it dont bring your saw plastic back use it on your car,you wont believe how it looks after !!
> thats almost my last secret out,muratic acid,oven cleaner,liquid clay bar..
> dont believe me ?? your loss.
> they only have a few bottles left at this price,giving you guys a chance.
> if any left tomorrow i will buy the rest.



thanks Ron , I got one ! Maybe I should have got 2 ? LOL Nah , one will last me a long time !


----------



## roncoinc

:msp_mad:

SOME people !!

stihl fighting


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!!

tm.reg.

and if Jerry uses it let me know so i can bill him !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!!
> 
> tm.reg.
> 
> and if Jerry uses it let me know so i can bill him !!



Nite Ron , only seems to one in there otstir: . LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Keep us posted. I have a few with AM bearings and seals. Some with AM pistons but no AM cylinders. Should be fun.



Hope it gets here tomorrow , and I can do something after the doc visit ? 

Lots of cleaning with OVEN CLEANER first ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Well ya bunch of boring slackers I will go check out flea bay !

If I buy anything , its all yous guys fault ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

The wind is howling tonight ! My windows are rattling ! No wonder I can't sleep ! Plus a little excited about the back stuff tomorrow ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

Up up up from the bottom !
ZzzzzzZzzzzz Zlakerzzzz !


----------



## dancan

Huusuqvee owners convention ?


----------



## roncoinc

Yaawwwnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,................


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers! Looks like another rainy day in the asphalt world which means too many people wandering around in the office all day. Hope they fix my internet so I can go full slacker at work today...I was almost productive yesterday!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Huusuqvee owners convention ?



Yeah we partied way into the night......Sven wouldn't go home until all the amber fluids were gone....


----------



## cmarti

Cantdog said:


> Easy there big guy....you should know by now...."you can lead a hosses azz to water but ya can't make him drink"



I thought it was "you can lead a ho to culture, but you can't make her learn":hmm3grin2orange:

Hey Ron, you helped one idiot. I cleaned a nasty 460 for a neighbor tonight. Easy off, a soak and hosed off. A little tire foam on the plastic for some shine. A couple beers while we sat around. Thanksuttahere2:


----------



## roncoinc

Winds finally gone !! 

into the 40's today !


----------



## roncoinc

cmarti said:


> I thought it was "you can lead a ho to culture, but you can't make her learn":hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Hey Ron, you helped one idiot. I cleaned a nasty 460 for a neighbor tonight. Easy off, a soak and hosed off. A little tire foam on the plastic for some shine. A couple beers while we sat around. Thanksuttahere2:



Oh my..
start my day off the right way !


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers , nothing on flea bay last night ? A couple I want , but not for the price Ol Timberdollars wants for them ! 490 & 590 Heated handles J-Reds. Very nice shape too ! And a Poulan 525 I think it was ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning slackers , nothing on flea bay last night ? A couple I want , but not for the price Ol Timberdollars wants for them ! 490 & 590 Heated handles J-Reds. Very nice shape too ! And a Poulan 525 I think it was ?



Hows the back this mornin ??


----------



## tbone75

Rain most of the day turning to snow later. Hvy rains this morning.

I will tell the doc the shots seem to help just a little today,just hope they do the Ablation thing today ! Far as I know , that is whats happening today ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hows the back this mornin ??



Kinda stiff. LOL Not real bad tho ?


----------



## tbone75

Been using less cotton candy ! Only been taking 2 the last few days,instead of 3 or 4 !


----------



## tbone75

Ron I got a couple cans of real easyoff to try on this 044. See how much better it is than dollar store stuff ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Morning slackers , nothing on flea bay last night ? A couple I want , but not for the price Ol Timberdollars wants for them ! 490 & 590 Heated handles J-Reds. Very nice shape too ! And a Poulan 525 I think it was ?



Morning John.......the 590 is in better shape....lot of money for used saws that parts are hard to come by.......never was a big fan of any Jreds that used ex gas to heat the handles.....lightwieght but kinda dim....that plan didn't last very long


Good luck at the Drs. today .....in the woods today...rain/snow.. tonight/tomorrow....gotts to get out a bunch of shop wood before the rain..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I got a couple cans of real easyoff to try on this 044. See how much better it is than dollar store stuff ?



I found a big diff in the cheap stuff i got.
the cheap stuff had to keep spraying on and used more and it didnt clean as fast.
the easy off stuck on better and worked faster.
so i dont know if one is cheaper than the other really..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Morning John.......the 590 is in better shape....lot of money for used saws that parts are hard to come by.......never was a big fan of any Jreds that used ex gas to heat the handles.....lightwieght but kinda dim....that plan didn't last very long
> 
> 
> Good luck at the Drs. today .....in the woods today...rain/snow.. tonight/tomorrow....gotts to get out a bunch of shop wood before the rain..



Can you put a stinger on the handle to tune the pipe ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I found a big diff in the cheap stuff i got.
> the cheap stuff had to keep spraying on and used more and it didnt clean as fast.
> the easy off stuck on better and worked faster.
> so i dont know if one is cheaper than the other really..



Name brand wasn't much more. 1.00 maybe ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ladies. 

Off to another wonderful day. Every month or two our bosses boss flys out from Alabama and spends a week in our office.....its not a bad thing, I guess, but really knows how to make you feel like chit. He always asks about the one project your just can't finish or had a huge problem with. He's a good guy though. 

Hope to get this last 026 jug cleaned up tonight. Already done several rounds of acid, a few more and it should be clean, and I can finish putting it together


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning John.......the 590 is in better shape....lot of money for used saws that parts are hard to come by.......never was a big fan of any Jreds that used ex gas to heat the handles.....lightwieght but kinda dim....that plan didn't last very long
> 
> 
> Good luck at the Drs. today .....in the woods today...rain/snow.. tonight/tomorrow....gotts to get out a bunch of shop wood before the rain..



Didn't know that is how they heated ? Too much money for them I think ! LOL Someone may give it ?


----------



## tbone75

I better go fire up the stove and get ready for the trip to the doc. Need to get moving around to loosen up a bit before the 20 mile drive to get there. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Darn stove was out on me ! Didn't fill it up before I went to bed again. LOL Just to hot in here last night for me !

Snowing hard out there now ! Wasn't suppose to till later today ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Darn stove was out on me ! Didn't fill it up before I went to bed again. LOL Just to hot in here last night for me !
> 
> Snowing hard out there now ! Wasn't suppose to till later today ?



I hope that dont mess with you getting to the DR. aptt ?


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Darn stove was out on me ! Didn't fill it up before I went to bed again. LOL Just to hot in here last night for me !
> 
> Snowing hard out there now ! Wasn't suppose to till later today ?



Good luck with the Doc's today !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I hope that dont mess with you getting to the DR. aptt ?



The OL left me the all wheel drive Murano to drive,no problem ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Good luck with the Doc's today !!



Thanks Scoot ! Your 346 should be there by Thursday ?


----------



## Scooterbum

Unbelievable, I ran tracking at Fedex and it's out for delivery.
Gonna be a good day. I have a big Black Walnut to take down I was saving for this.Just hope the winds die down.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Unbelievable, I ran tracking at Fedex and it's out for delivery.
> Gonna be a good day. I have a big Black Walnut to take down I was saving for this.Just hope the winds die down.



Just sent it yesterday evening ! !


----------



## tbone75

Longs as I have a couple things to send at once,think I will be using fed-x from now on ! WOW !! Just as cheap to send a saw ! A little more for small stuff.


----------



## Scooterbum

I may have to look at them again. I've been using USPS priority for everything,free boxes, labels and tape goes a long way.
You do know you can get all your shipping supplies from usps's website for free?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Unbelievable, I ran tracking at Fedex and it's out for delivery.
> Gonna be a good day. I have a big Black Walnut to take down I was saving for this.Just hope the winds die down.



Let me know how it works for you ? It ever muffs up , send it back and I will fix it up !


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I may have to look at them again. I've been using USPS priority for everything,free boxes, labels and tape goes a long way.
> You do know you can get all your shipping supplies from usps's website for free?



No ? Had no idea ? Would like to get a set of scales too !


----------



## tbone75

You having a biz make a difference Scoot ?


----------



## Scooterbum

Digital scales I got off ebay cheap. As far as business it doesn't matter, just go to the usps store on their site.Tape I have to get at the PO ,but they give me all I want. I believe too many people got crazy with the tape orders online.By the time I factored supplies and everything Usps priority has been the best deal.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Digital scales I got off ebay cheap. As far as business it doesn't matter, just go to the usps store on their site.Tape I have to get at the PO ,but they give me all I want. I believe too many people got crazy with the tape orders online.By the time I factored supplies and everything Usps priority has been the best deal.



I will be looking into that ! I mail a lot of crap out ! LOL Nothing on flea bay,don't want nothing to do with them !

Check out some scales too ! Sure would make it easier on me !


----------



## tbone75

Catch ya guys after bit !

Sure hope this works ! :msp_unsure:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Off to another wonderful day. Every month or two our bosses boss flys out from Alabama and spends a week in our office.....its not a bad thing, I guess, but really knows how to make you feel like chit. He always asks about the one project your just can't finish or had a huge problem with. He's a good guy though.
> 
> Hope to get this last 026 jug cleaned up tonight. Already done several rounds of acid, a few more and it should be clean, and I can finish putting it together



Well do they come in chain smoking? They do in my office and it sure is annoying.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Catch ya guys after bit !
> 
> Sure hope this works ! :msp_unsure:



Good luck!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> You don't have time for that ! You got mini-macs to fix ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Chit !! Forgot to put the bars in there !



Study for a HAM Lic at work.. and work on the Mini's at home! Good plan right?


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Study for a HAM Lic at work.. and work on the Mini's at home! Good plan right?



Rite !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Rite !!



Well they fixed my internet connection this morning and I see I've burned up 30 minutes just brushing the surface!


----------



## tbone75

Poop !! Nothing more than a follow up visit ! Should have knew that ! :bang: Had to see what the shots did for me first,and get insc approved for the Ablation ! But they are going to do it !! Said they couldn't have done right now with me being on the meds I am anyway.
Waited this long,little more won't really hurt,just got excited to get it done !! :msp_razz:

Going with my youngest Daughter to look at a house tonight. They are wanting to buy one about the same time they get married.

Plus I will be in OK shape for the trip Wed. for my Grandsons surgery. Going to be a long day for that ! 120 miles of driving,plus the WAITING around chit !! I will have plenty of cotton candy with me ! LOL Could use some xanax too ! LOL

Guess I can go dig out the 044 to start cleaning on now.


----------



## sefh3

Scooterbum said:


> I may have to look at them again. I've been using USPS priority for everything,free boxes, labels and tape goes a long way.
> You do know you can get all your shipping supplies from usps's website for free?



I know at one time you could set up a USPS account online. You could print the labels off and pay online with credit card. Then just drop it off at the Post office.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I know at one time you could set up a USPS account online. You could print the labels off and pay online with credit card. Then just drop it off at the Post office.



Anyone can do that if you know how much it weighs . So just bought postal scales off flea bay for 18.99 to my door in 3 days. 0.1 oz to 86 lbs. AC/DC too,10 year warranty. 
You can also do it with fred-x and ups. They will all pick it up too !


----------



## Scooterbum

I do all of them online.Mostly with USPS though.Get a big enough mailbox you never have to see the post office.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I do all of them online.Mostly with USPS though.Get a big enough mailbox you never have to see the post office.



That would be one very BIG mail box ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> That would be one very BIG mail box ! LOL



Let's see? Chainsaw,wood,hammer,nails.......................


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Let's see? Chainsaw,wood,hammer,nails.......................



That would do it ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Even if it cost just a touch more the convenience of shipping from home would be awesome! Do you have to have your scales certified regularly? With my luck I would come up light on measurement and it would fail to send!


----------



## jimdad07

Hdfhhjjbvhjkkgcdthczdfvhh?

Take that.


----------



## Scooterbum

jimdad07 said:


> Hdfhhjjbvhjkkgcdthczdfvhh?
> 
> Take that.



Ha


----------



## Scooterbum

Jimmy in NC said:


> Even if it cost just a touch more the convenience of shipping from home would be awesome! Do you have to have your scales certified regularly? With my luck I would come up light on measurement and it would fail to send!



Their not that touchy. Before I got a set of scales I used to pick it up and guess. Never had one turned back, ever.


----------



## Scooterbum

I got a box today. Killin' me cuz I gotta keep workin'.............


----------



## roncoinc

scooterbum said:


> i got a box today. Killin' me cuz i gotta keep workin'.............



ha !!! Ha !!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I got a box today. Killin' me cuz I gotta keep workin'.............



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Hdfhhjjbvhjkkgcdthczdfvhh?
> 
> Take that.



You going stir crazy in the frozen north or did I miss something?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You going stir crazy in the frozen north or did I miss something?



Kids + Duct tape= :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> You going stir crazy in the frozen north or did I miss something?



You wanna be keerfull wit thet studying,,could make ya smart !!

the hobby can get addicting too !


----------



## tbone75

Didn't think I collected Homies ? Seems maybe I do ? LOL Just added a red EZ to go with the red Super EZ. LOL They both run ! LOL
Nice shape and the price was right. LOL Maybe I can trade them for something ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Didn't think I collected Homies ? Seems maybe I do ? LOL Just added a red EZ to go with the red Super EZ. LOL They both run ! LOL
> Nice shape and the price was right. LOL Maybe I can trade them for something ?



Have you looked up the specs on those ??

they will surprise you with a sharp chain in a piece of wood !


----------



## tbone75

Haven't had enough time to figure out the pix posting yet ! Sorry Ron . LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Have you looked up the specs on those ??
> 
> they will surprise you with a sharp chain in a piece of wood !



Guess I will try them out before I let go of them ? Not heavy at all !


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Off to another wonderful day. Every month or two our bosses boss flys out from Alabama and spends a week in our office.....its not a bad thing, I guess, but really knows how to make you feel like chit. He always asks about the one project your just can't finish or had a huge problem with. ......



Chainsaw ignitioninquision ???


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Poop !! .........






These help ???


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> These help ???



Fire proof ! I could use that , at times.


----------



## dancan

Had one of my customers drop off a MS270 the other day , he couldn't get it to start after he had put a new carb on it , he took it to the dealer and the told him it had lines on the piston so not worth going any further .
He was asking me about aftermarket p/c but I told him I'd look at it first before he'd order anything .
I pulled the muffler off and seen some faint line on the piston but not a score line and it had good compression so I then checked for spark , it had it , then I pulled the carb off , inspected the fuel line , found nothing wrong with that so I put it all back together .


----------



## tbone75

Going to go look at 2 houses with my youngest, back after bit.

You guys have fun !!


----------



## Scooterbum

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Had one of my customers drop off a MS270 the other day , he couldn't get it to start after he had put a new carb on it , he took it to the dealer and the told him it had lines on the piston so not worth going any further .
> He was asking me about aftermarket p/c but I told him I'd look at it first before he'd order anything .
> I pulled the muffler off and seen some faint line on the piston but not a score line and it had good compression so I then checked for spark , it had it , then I pulled the carb off , inspected the fuel line , found nothing wrong with that so I put it all back together .




Stihl dealers are really great ain't they????


----------



## dancan

Pulled the cord , runs fine , can't get it to not run .
It's fixed but I didn't fix anything .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Stihl dealers are really great ain't they????



More than just Stihl dealers .
Big shiney store ........
Why would you want to put all that labour and parts $$$ into an old saw ???
Got this new one on sale ........


----------



## Cantdog

Put a half cord of fit and split of standing dead maple. apple and ash in the shop today......mail lady showed up with saw stuff...couple different boxes.....one had carb kit for the "lil Jon".......did a carb kit on him...started and ran first pull!! Son of a ##### to tune......can't access the "H" & "L" adjustments with the air box on.....so not drawing though the air cleaner.....just guess and check......guess and check....guess and check....screamer when you finally get there........f####ing pewland........Very pretty though......and the base model of my collection..


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> More than just Stihl dealers .
> Big shiney store ........
> Why would you want to put all that labour and parts $$$ into an old saw ???
> Got this new one on sale ........



Yep that's pretty much across the board......most dealers...mother ship says that's the way business is done..........sell NEW....NO FIX!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Can't knock them because it got me an 026 with a case , a 036 with a case , a CS56 , a MS250 and a good powerhead to fix my trimmer 
Keep on sellin' them new things LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Pulled the cord , runs fine , can't get it to not run .
> It's fixed but I didn't fix anything .



I think those that come in like that are the most disappointing. You are looking for the standard fuel system etc... and then nothing. I've had a few of them myself.


----------



## dancan

I'm happy it worked out on the 270 though , he's a good customer and he does have a Husqvarna that I'm trying to get him to sell to me


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm happy it worked out on the 270 though , he's a good customer and he does have a Husqvarna that I'm trying to get him to sell to me



You keep coming out of that closet ! 

A real Husky lover right there ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Dang cold out there tonight ! Like to froze my itty bitty arse off ! To dark to look at the outsides of the houses. Like one,not the other.Its built on a slab. Other is older,but has a basement.


----------



## dancan

Ayup ! Husky bolt action sumthin' in 308 LOL


----------



## dancan

What do most of today's kids need a basement for ?
Simpler for you to maintain when they have a problem , no stairs for you to climb .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Dang cold out there tonight ! Like to froze my itty bitty arse off ! To dark to look at the outsides of the houses. Like one,not the other.Its built on a slab. Other is older,but has a basement.



House hunting...fun times. One of those things I just can't stand to do personally... good luck with the hunt!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ayup ! Husky bolt action sumthin' in 308 LOL



Now theres a Husky I like even better than the saws !  .308 is good too !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What do most of today's kids need a basement for ?
> Simpler for you to maintain when they have a problem , no stairs for you to climb .



Chit ! Didn't think of that ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> House hunting...fun times. One of those things I just can't stand to do personally... good luck with the hunt!



Only thing worse than car buying ! :ah:


Least its not for me ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Chit ! Didn't think of that ! :msp_sneaky:



Maintenance , all on one level , easy to get at , the way it should be .
Did I mention no stairs ?


----------



## tbone75

Got to be on the road at 5:30am to children's hospital in Columbus. Surgery isn't till 9:30 , but he has to be there at 7:30am.
Not going to be a fun day !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Maintenance , all on one level , easy to get at , the way it should be .
> Did I mention no stairs ?



New furnace,hot water tank,AC,plumbing,windows,siding, and ? Shouldn't be to much for a while? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Only thing worse than car buying ! :ah:



Ahh... we are on the same page! I've bought 2 houses in the last 4.5 years and am in the process of helping my younger brother buy his first house and hope he closes this Friday. At the current the wife takes all of her free time to keep looking for our next house. I'm tired of looking at houses.. we aren't quite ready to actually to move.. just getting closer (probably 5-6 months out). Needless to say anytime I try to sit and watch TV or play on the intranets it is interupted by "Look at this house I found... " 

The other issue I have with a house is too many people get emotional about purchasing one and maybe it is the fact that I have built so many, but it's just a house. To me a house is what you make of it and if it keeps the rain off your head, the rest can be worked out. I dunno..

Good luck is all I have John!


----------



## tbone75

Hey ............ You guys want to see a pair of jugs ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Got to be on the road at 5:30am to children's hospital in Columbus. Surgery isn't till 9:30 , but he has to be there at 7:30am.
> Not going to be a fun day !



Will keep you and your family in my thoughts tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

Jugs !




:big_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jugs !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :big_smile:



Nice pair!! ..I will take the old dirty one on the right.....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice pair!! ..I will take the old dirty one on the right.....:msp_biggrin:



I know you would ! 

May let you play with it ? LOL

That don't sound right ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Wonder if Scoot got that saw out of the box ? Didn't see no pix ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Wonder if Scoot got that saw out of the box ? Didn't see no pix ? :msp_sneaky:



Don't be in such a hurry, it was sorta missin' somethin'.............


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Don't be in such a hurry, it was sorta missin' somethin'.............



OK ........................Jerry ! LOL


Just the B&C ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Little one's keepin' me busy.I'll try and get back on later.
T-Bone Your little ones in our prayers tonight.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> OK ........................Jerry ! LOL
> 
> 
> Just the B&C ! LOL



That's not very nice..........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright.. time. Too much computer screen for me for one day.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> House hunting...fun times. One of those things I just can't stand to do personally... good luck with the hunt!



Wife's already looking......

KWAP. Mesnt to call you today. There's always tomorrow. 

I'm trying to be practical. Wife is looking at EVERYTHING.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> That's not very nice..........



That Beavertailguy600 has boxes he got last year unopened !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That Beavertailguy600 has boxes he got last year unopened !



How did you know?!! 

I have some boxes of stuff that has not been opened since I got them , back in the 70`s....LOL
Ferget what`s in some of em......LOL


----------



## dancan

Scooterbum said:


> Don't be in such a hurry, it was sorta missin' somethin'.............



One of them real purdy Stihl stickers ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> How did you know?!!
> 
> I have some boxes of stuff that has not been opened since I got them , back in the 70`s....LOL
> Ferget what`s in some of em......LOL



Stihl in shock you opened the last one so soon ! :msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stihl in shock you opened the last one so soon ! :msp_confused:



Well,..that one was a special request....LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> One of them real purdy Stihl stickers ?



:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Ron ............. you fart ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## sefh3

Our thoughts and prayers go out to the little guy for tomorrows surgery. Keep us posted on his status if you can.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Our thoughts and prayers go out to the little guy for tomorrows surgery. Keep us posted on his status if you can.



Thanks everyone !


Maybe I can get this smart azz phone to work up there ? LOL


----------



## sefh3

Sold a 290 yesterday. Had another guy interested in it also. Told him I have another one to sell if he's interested. Going to met up this weekend. Now I find myself needing more bars and chains for these.


----------



## jimdad07

Looks like I have a line on a pair 044's for my stable, I'll know in a couple of days. Those are my favorite besides the 120si's.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Thanks everyone !
> 
> 
> Maybe I can get this smart azz phone to work up there ? LOL



Give it to a 4 year old. They'll have it working and surfing AS in no time.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Give it to a 4 year old. They'll have it working and surfing AS in no time.



Sad , funny, and so TRUE ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Jugs !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :big_smile:



Well well. Those aftermarket cylinders are sure going to confuse us. Now is that for a 10mm or 12mm wrist pin for an 044?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Looks like I have a line on a pair 044's for my stable, I'll know in a couple of days. Those are my favorite besides the 120si's.



Both run ?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Well well. Those aftermarket cylinders are sure going to confuse us. Now is that for a 10mm or 12mm wrist pin for an 044?



the AM jug is 12mm I think ? The dirty one is 10 mm .


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Looks like I have a line on a pair 044's for my stable, I'll know in a couple of days. Those are my favorite besides the 120si's.



The 44/46 are one of the best saws made.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> the AM jug is 12mm I think ? The dirty one is 10 mm .



I just hope they kit the fins going the correct way.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> The 44/46 are one of the best saws made.



There OK . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I just hope they kit the fins going the correct way.



Only one is AM , the angled fin is OEM , and all mine !! LOL


----------



## sefh3

sefh3 said:


> I just hope they kit the fins going the correct way.



Should be keep not kit.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Both run ?



Not sure, if they don't they'll be rebuilt like new.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Not sure, if they don't they'll be rebuilt like new.



I have #3-044 on the way and #2 - 460 stihl have the 046 in parts and a great runner ! Another parts 064 plus a 371 Husky ! LOL

Got another 372 AM kit to try out too,same deal as the 440 kit ! Not sure if I will put it one the 372 I have now or the 371 yet ?

I have sooooo many saws to build ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

This bozo Slug better get to bed ! Gots to be up real early !! 

You guys have a good one !


----------



## Cantdog

SO................Here I am sleeping along......all comfy and whatnot.......all of a sudden, like an air raid siren my "Page II" alarm goes off.....Why??? Because you slackers let the thread slide......all the way to a quarter way down page 2......sheesh....

Raining cats and dogs here....blowin too, seems like it's been blowin hard for a week or more... might as well fill the stoves while I'm up.....


----------



## tbone75

That Spam Bot saved the page ! LOL

The Slug is up , far from awake ! Don't have to leave for 2 hrs. , but I have to be able to move good first ! So here I am working on that . :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dancan

Hope all goes well John .
I'm sure that spambot was just postin' yesterday's mail LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hope all goes well John .
> I'm sure that spambot was just postin' yesterday's mail LOL



Thanks Dan , I am sure it will be fine. But can't help being nervous as all get out ! Little guy is only 10 wks. old !

Got that 440 AM top end kit thread started ! LOL Need Jerry to go pick it apart ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hope all goes well John .
> I'm sure that spambot was just postin' yesterday's mail LOL



Naww.....that was today's dirty laundry.......


Good luck to the Little One John........

And to you too......all that traveling and then sitting around all tensed up.........might want to ease up on the Dew until you get back..


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Naww.....that was today's dirty laundry.......
> 
> 
> Good luck to the Little One John........
> 
> And to you too......all that traveling and then sitting around all tensed up.........might want to ease up on the Dew until you get back..



Killians ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Time to hit the road,a little snow out there too.

I will try to check in on my smart arse phone later ? :msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> killians ? :hmm3grin2orange:



acck, akkk,..barrrrfff.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Wife's already looking......
> 
> KWAP. Mesnt to call you today. There's always tomorrow.
> 
> I'm trying to be practical. Wife is looking at EVERYTHING.



No worries.. I'm not going anywhere. I did talk to someone that is up by the Burnsville area today and knows about that facility. I'm doing my recon home work!



jimdad07 said:


> Looks like I have a line on a pair 044's for my stable, I'll know in a couple of days. Those are my favorite besides the 120si's.



My good friend that does clearing swears they are some of the strongest in their size. When/if I get caught up on my current projects I'll start hunting one. Feels strange not having a Stihl around after I got rid of my 026... guess I need to find another one of those too.



tbone75 said:


> Time to hit the road,a little snow out there too.
> 
> I will try to check in on my smart arse phone later ? :msp_confused:



Woke up thinking about your travels and the little one today. Keep us posted!


----------



## roncoinc

YYyyyyyyaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...........................


----------



## cmarti

tbone75 said:


> Time to hit the road,a little snow out there too.
> 
> I will try to check in on my smart arse phone later ? :msp_confused:



Best to you and your's today. Is He havin' the surgery in C-bus? Careful on I 70 on you way in.


----------



## tbone75

Waiting? ???


----------



## Scooterbum

The waiting is the worst part.
Did ya' find a youngin' to help ya' get the smart phone workin' ?


----------



## Scooterbum

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw-stickies/177311.htm
Good reading for you.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Waiting? ???



You there already ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Looks like I have a line on a pair 044's for my stable, I'll know in a couple of days. Those are my favorite besides the 120si's.



Well, Jim,..you know I like the 044`s so much that I had to have at least 4 of them in the stable. Each done up to meet a certain need, they became my bread and butter saws after Makita took over SD and starved our local SD dealer out of business. My first 044 was a 10mm wrist pin saw and the others followed in succession closely after, one each year. My oldest has about 2200 cutting hours on it, it got a total rebuild from case gasket,main bearings,new crank on up and is back out there in the hands of a firewood cutter that cuts production still going strong. It has a tickled P&C in it of course....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Scooterbum said:


> The waiting is the worst part.
> Did ya' find a youngin' to help ya' get the smart phone workin' ?



+1


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Waiting? ???



prayin for skill and wisdom for the doc/team and for the divine touch of the main Healer.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Whew this place is slow today!


Just fired up a 2 Meter in the parking lot.. sounds like I'm going to miss an anual HAM sale tomorrow going out of town :msp_mad:

More incentive to get my Technician or General to figure this stuff out!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Whew this place is slow today!
> 
> 
> Just fired up a 2 Meter in the parking lot.. sounds like I'm going to miss an anual HAM sale tomorrow going out of town :msp_mad:
> 
> More incentive to get my Technician or General to figure this stuff out!



A " Hamfest " is a lot of fun !!
surprised what you see there !


----------



## sefh3

Any updates on the little feller, John?


----------



## tbone75

Just got home ! Little guy is doing just fine ! :msp_thumbsup:  Double hernia . 

Got there at 7am , got home about 2:30 pm . 

Tried using that smart azz phone ! Way to much of a pain ! Got on here that one time and gave up !


----------



## Scooterbum




----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just got home ! Little guy is doing just fine ! :msp_thumbsup:  Double hernia .
> 
> Got there at 7am , got home about 2:30 pm .
> 
> Tried using that smart azz phone ! Way to much of a pain ! Got on here that one time and gave up !



That is awesome, glad to hear that he is doing fine. That operation nowadays is just routine, very seldom any complications afterward unless infection sets in and then there is antibiotics to fight that crap off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


>



Scoot,..you holding this site up??
Every time I try to post today the server is so slow it either times out or nearly so. It says its waiting for a reply from Arborist Site and just sets there with a little half circle outline slowly turning in the upper left top toolbar of my screen.


----------



## tbone75

He should be half way home now. I know its no big deal of a surgery,but dang just 10 wks. old is so scary !

All good now ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He should be half way home now. I know its no big deal of a surgery,but dang just 10 wks. old is so scary !
> 
> All good now ! LOL



You dang right it is. My lil brother needed that surgery back in 1957, I can still remember clearly how all of us were on edge when he went in to have it done. My mom and dad were nervous as HE!! and I was old enough to know what was at stake. He came through easily and has been fine ever since, works hard at a heavy lifting job every day and has had no illness or side affects since. Hope your grandson comes through as well as my lil bro did.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You dang right it is. My lil brother needed that surgery back in 1957, I can still remember clearly how all of us were on edge when he went in to have it done. My mom and dad were nervous as HE!! and I was old enough to know what was at stake. He came through easily and has been fine ever since, works hard at a heavy lifting job every day and has had no illness or side affects since. Hope your grandson comes through as well as my lil bro did.



Its was a lot tougher way back then ! I am sure the little guy will be just fine now ! 

They told my Daughter if she has any more kids,it will likely be the same for them. Something in the gene pool. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Just got home ! Little guy is doing just fine ! :msp_thumbsup:  Double hernia .
> 
> Got there at 7am , got home about 2:30 pm .
> 
> Tried using that smart azz phone ! Way to much of a pain ! Got on here that one time and gave up !



Great news there John. 


Getting used to a smart phone is something I have trouble with.. and I am of the generation that should be able to.


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> Scoot,..you holding this site up??



Yeah, that's right......blame the long haired guy sittin' back in the corner......... mindin' his own busyness.:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> A " Hamfest " is a lot of fun !!
> surprised what you see there !



I'm not sure what the draw is to me.. but I think it will be fun. I really don't anticipate setting up a radio at the house, only while I'm mobile. Talking with my co-worker, there is a fairly decent repeater in Raleigh that allows a healthy range of talk on 2 M.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its was a lot tougher way back then ! I am sure the little guy will be just fine now !
> 
> They told my Daughter if she has any more kids,it will likely be the same for them. Something in the gene pool. LOL



Really..? I never heard of that before, guess it could be true but my mother had more kids and they did not have that condition....Hmmmm.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Yeah, that's right......blame the long haired guy sittin' back in the corner......... mindin' his own busyness.:bang::bang::bang:



You hippies are always getting blamed for everything. Someone is holding this site up for ransom today....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You hippies are always getting blamed for everything. Someone is holding this site up for ransom today....LOL



Blame the long hairs ! :msp_sneaky:

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Really..? I never heard of that before, guess it could be true but my mother had more kids and they did not have that condition....Hmmmm.



Just what the doc said when he came out after he was done ? I never heard of it either ? But my Daughter had the same hernia surgery at 9 months old.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just what the doc said when he came out after he was done ? I never heard of it either ? But my Daughter had the same hernia surgery at 9 months old.



Guess them doc`s know lot more than usn lay people... Very well could be a heredity issue, just a new one to me. As long as the lil fellow is fine now and heals up well then all is right with the world.


----------



## tbone75

Got a box of new OEM Husky parts today !

What all they fit ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a box of new OEM Husky parts today !
> 
> What all they fit ? LOL



Its ok that they are orange...LOL
I only mentioned them to you cause the top airfilter cover was for a 394, I hpoped the engine shroud was also. The rest would have to be tracked down by the numbers found on the inside surfaces of the parts.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its ok that they are orange...LOL
> I only mentioned them to you cause the top airfilter cover was for a 394, I hpoped the engine shroud was also. The rest would have to be tracked down by the numbers found on the inside surfaces of the parts.



The shroud i think is for a 365/372,dang it ! LOL I can stihl use it !


----------



## tbone75

The Slug is whipped ! Long day !


----------



## dancan

Glad to hear that everything went fine John !





pioneerguy600 said:


> Really..Slugissim ? I never heard of that before, guess it could be true but my mother had more kids and they did not have that condition....Hmmmm.



Geez Jerry , I hope the doc wasn't talkin' bout hereditary slugissim , Gee Zeus ! Don't tell John what ever you do !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Glad to hear that everything went fine John !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez Jerry , I hope the doc wasn't talkin' bout hereditary slugissim , Gee Zeus ! Don't tell John what ever you do !



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

2 members of the local Huusukee users group having a "Meet and Greet" on the bridge this morning with the Bridge Police acting as the guest speaker .
Slow slow slow it was on the way to work ........No production there .


----------



## tbone75

Don't look real good up there Dan. LOL

Going to get NASTY here tomorrow morning ! They are saying 1/2" of ice ! Glad that surgery was done today !


----------



## tbone75

Ron I used Easy off cleaner on that old Stihl jug,its a LOT stronger than the cheap stuff ! The cheap stuff didn't clean the carbon out,the easy off did !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

If I can ever get some time to finish my first Hooskie project, I'll try out the oven cleaner on Hooskie #2. By then I'll be into MiniMacs and I don't think I'll want to run anything else..


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> If I can ever get some time to finish my first Hooskie project, I'll try out the oven cleaner on Hooskie #2. By then I'll be into MiniMacs and I don't think I'll want to run anything else..



:haha::big_smile::haha:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Don't get too excited there John. Isn't working on a MiniMac a rite of passage into becoming a CAD nut? :confused2:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Don't look real good up there Dan. LOL
> 
> Going to get NASTY here tomorrow morning ! They are saying 1/2" of ice ! Glad that surgery was done today !



In this part of the world that's normally what we see when we get winter precipitation. Ice is no fun unless you are sledding.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> In this part of the world that's normally what we see when we get winter precipitation. Ice is no fun unless you are sledding.



I will take snow over that any day !


----------



## dancan

Not sure what they were thinking but it wasn't about driving LOL



Jimmy in NC said:


> Don't get too excited there John. Isn't working on a MiniMac a rite of passage into becoming a CAD nut? :confused2:



I'm glad I don't have CAD , no mimimacs for me , no Siree , just a lil' ole shiney red brick LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Don't get too excited there John. Isn't working on a MiniMac a rite of passage into becoming a CAD nut? :confused2:



Nope,,just NUT !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,just NUT !!



That is the word I was looking for ! Perfect fit for him ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey if they were easy everyone would want them! 


As for the ice.. they are calling for freezing rain here on Friday but I'll be headed to sunny Palm Bay FL! There will be no saws 3 miles off shore.. but the water will be warm and the drinks cold!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> That is the word I was looking for ! Perfect fit for him ! :hmm3grin2orange:



That's "Young Whipper Snapper Nut!"


----------



## tbone75

New Husky parts ? LOL
Clutch cover # 530054802
Fan thing # 5034648
Muffler # 5037137-02
And a wrap handle # H266 is all its got ?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey if they were easy everyone would want them!
> 
> 
> As for the ice.. they are calling for freezing rain here on Friday but I'll be headed to sunny Palm Bay FL! There will be no saws 3 miles off shore.. but the water will be warm and the drinks cold!



All I gots to say !


----------



## dancan

Did some more reno work at the shop today , I let my brother run the 'lecticity Kita .
I watched .
My brother and 2 others laughed for 15 minutes about cuttin' inside , no smoke , no noise , it just felt "Weird" they said .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> All I gots to say !




I'll get lots of pictures.. does that help any? It was a last minute thing but the wife has a conference in Orlando and one of my good friends from school lives in Palm Bay. Didn't take long to figure out I wanted to jump in and ride with her! 10 hrs in the car of quality bonding time!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Did some more reno work at the shop today , I let my brother run the 'lecticity Kita .
> I watched .
> My brother and 2 others laughed for 15 minutes about cuttin' inside , no smoke , no noise , it just felt "Weird" they said .



I've never been around a 'lectric saw other than one or two at a Christmas tree lot. They were always very low end saws and sounded HORRIBLE when running like the bearings were locked up. Is the 'Kita equal to saw a circular saw in noise?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'll get lots of pictures.. does that help any? It was a last minute thing but the wife has a conference in Orlando and one of my good friends from school lives in Palm Bay. Didn't take long to figure out I wanted to jump in and ride with her! 10 hrs in the car of quality bonding time!



That all ! Takes me 18 hrs. to get down to Moms in Fla. if I am lucky ! Arcadia ,East of Sarasota.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> New Husky parts ? LOL
> Clutch cover # 530054802
> Fan thing # 5034648
> Muffler # 5037137-02
> And a wrap handle # H266 is all its got ?



HUSKAPOO parts !!


----------



## tbone75

Forgot one ! have 2 of these gutless recoil covers,NEW ! # 530059958


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm 10 minutes from I-95. It's a boring boring ride down there. I'm not looking forward to it but it will be good to see my buddy and get out off shore as I haven't been since his wedding, 3 years ago.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Forgot one ! have 2 of these gutless recoil covers,NEW ! # 530059958



Anyway to use that number to figure out what they are for? Is there a data base you can put them into and spit out what they went on?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Anyway to use that number to figure out what they are for? Is there a data base you can put them into and spit out what they went on?



I looked them up , all I can get is what they cost. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

That's a bit disappointing. Nothing like having new parts and no idea where they go!


----------



## AU_K2500

Trying to track down bow bar hand guards.. already pm'd Cliff....if I can find any extruded ones I'll form some up at work out of aluminum flat stock. ...

How's everybody this evening. LONG day at work. Happy to be home


----------



## tbone75

Got another batch of Husky parts coming from the same place,plus about 65' of 3/8x050 chain too ! Cheap ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's a bit disappointing. Nothing like having new parts and no idea where they go!



No big deal ! Already traded off a new crank I had with the mess ! LOL Got some 372 parts ! LOL Had no use for the crank ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've never been around a 'lectric saw other than one or two at a Christmas tree lot. They were always very low end saws and sounded HORRIBLE when running like the bearings were locked up. Is the 'Kita equal to saw a circular saw in noise?



Hard to describe , kinda like a "Kita 'lectric planer kinda sound sorta kinda but not quite .
Definitely no bearing noise like the sound I know you're describing LOL


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Hard to describe , kinda like a "Kita 'lectric planer kinda sound sorta kinda but not quite .
> Definitely no bearing noise like the sound I know you're describing LOL



Specially when you're notching out dry 2x4's in a wall LOL 
Sure don't sound like trees .


----------



## roncoinc

Got TWO boxes today ! 

Got a free muffler from china,after i complained about the quality of a top end kit.

ordered a muff mount.

John sent a box that had the alumn gasket.

Jerry sent a practice muffler with new nuts and bolts. 

So,,i got a complete setup for my 395.

Putting on a 100cc BB kit John sent me.

now to find time to build it !!


----------



## jimdad07

Bout ready to take a hammer to this sled. Cannot get the clutch or the flywheel off, trying every trick I know. Might break out the cuttin torches next.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Bout ready to take a hammer to this sled. Cannot get the clutch or the flywheel off, trying every trick I know. Might break out the cuttin torches next.



Threaded on ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Bout ready to take a hammer to this sled. Cannot get the clutch or the flywheel off, trying every trick I know. Might break out the cuttin torches next.



Just remember, it took a long time for it to get stuck on there like that... it will take a bit of time to get it off. When all else fails, gas axe!:msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got TWO boxes today !
> 
> Got a free muffler from china,after i complained about the quality of a top end kit.
> 
> ordered a muff mount.
> 
> John sent a box that had the alumn gasket.
> 
> Jerry sent a practice muffler with new nuts and bolts.
> 
> So,,i got a complete setup for my 395.
> 
> Putting on a 100cc BB kit John sent me.
> 
> now to find time to build it !!





Great Ron ! That should be a nice saw when done !

I like fed-x ! Way faster than the PO !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just took the dogs out while talking on the phone and noticed the lab on the front porch. We never use it and he never goes up there so I'm thinking what's up?! I look over there and I see what's up.....

View attachment 280387

View attachment 280388

View attachment 280389

View attachment 280390


Mini Madness!!!uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:

Now I don't know if I want to go to FL or stay here and play with the Minis...

Thanks John!!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Just took the dogs out while talking on the phone and noticed the lab on the front porch. We never use it and he never goes up there so I'm thinking what's up?! I look over there and I see what's up.....
> 
> View attachment 280387
> 
> View attachment 280388
> 
> View attachment 280389
> 
> View attachment 280390
> 
> 
> Mini Madness!!!uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:
> 
> Now I don't know if I want to go to FL or stay here and play with the Minis...
> 
> Thanks John!!



John sends a box of " JOY " !!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Just took the dogs out while talking on the phone and noticed the lab on the front porch. We never use it and he never goes up there so I'm thinking what's up?! I look over there and I see what's up.....
> 
> View attachment 280387
> 
> View attachment 280388
> 
> View attachment 280389
> 
> View attachment 280390
> 
> 
> Mini Madness!!!uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:
> 
> Now I don't know if I want to go to FL or stay here and play with the Minis...
> 
> Thanks John!!



Yep ............................. NUTS !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yes he did!! They are so small and compact! He even chose a box that says "Joy"


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I was on the phone with AU_K2500 and he said I should leave the box right there!:msp_ohmy:

I'm nuts, but I'm happy being nuts and it's cheaper than therapy. I'm betting for less than two growlers of beer I'll have at least one running!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Threaded on ??



Pressed on, filled it with grease and tried to press the clutch of, didn't work. Tried atf fluid, no go. Now I have it filled with water and a bolt to plug it off. Hopefully the water will freeze and pop it off. Made a pulled for the flywheel, no go. Once i get the clutch off I can pull the starter and get my big three jaw pulled on the flywheel, can't get it on with the starter on.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Pressed on with a key way? If so the key hasn't worn into the clutch causing a misalignment of the key way has it?


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Pressed on with a key way? If so the key hasn't worn into the clutch causing a misalignment of the key way has it?



No key that I know of, I'll look it up.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Pressed on, filled it with grease and tried to press the clutch of, didn't work. Tried atf fluid, no go. Now I have it filled with water and a bolt to plug it off. Hopefully the water will freeze and pop it off. Made a pulled for the flywheel, no go. Once i get the clutch off I can pull the starter and get my big three jaw pulled on the flywheel, can't get it on with the starter on.



Why are you taking it apart ?

split the case,tale the crank out ,then get the ends off


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> I was on the phone with AU_K2500 and he said I should leave the box right there!:msp_ohmy:
> 
> I'm nuts, but I'm happy being nuts and it's cheaper than therapy. I'm betting for less than two growlers of beer I'll have at least one running!



Haha, they are cheap and "easy" to work on.....its a fun little puzzle. One of the first saws I worked on was a mini Mac. Got it, the bow saw, and a cinder block Mac from a 90 year old guy named buddy....that's what turned me on to AS.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright....time. See you slackers in the AM.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Haha, they are cheap and "easy" to work on.....its a fun little puzzle. One of the first saws I worked on was a mini Mac. Got it, the bow saw, and a cinder block Mac from a 90 year old guy named buddy....that's what turned me on to AS.



And I am idgit ! :hmm3grin2orange:

But a happy one ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You guys all know good deeds come back ten fold ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## jimdad07

Edit: Ron I can't take the crank out without getting the clutch and flywheel off. I want to replace the oil seals because it's not passing the vac test.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It might come down to splitting the case Ron, I am going to try one more thing, if it doesn't work then the case will have to be split.



Good luck Jim !


----------



## tbone75

Wondering how and why I am stihl awake ? Slept 4hrs. got up at 3am drove for over 2 hrs all together in city traffic !!  Stressed to the max half the day and last night ! Sit around most of the day in the hospital . And don't feel tired ?
Stihl can't hardly talk cause of the crap I caught. Not over that real good yet.
WTF?? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Good luck Jim !



Thanks John.


----------



## dancan

Durn snowflakes makin' noise on the roof .
Spambot musta sent um up here ......


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Wondering how and why I am stihl awake ? Slept 4hrs. got up at 3am drove for over 2 hrs all together in city traffic !!  Stressed to the max half the day and last night ! Sit around most of the day in the hospital . And don't feel tired ?
> Stihl can't hardly talk cause of the crap I caught. Not over that real good yet.
> WTF?? LOL



How did the surgery go?


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Durn snowflakes makin' noise on the roof .
> Spambot musta sent um up here ......



I would rather you take the wind. I don't mind the snow a bit.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> How did the surgery go?



Just fine ! Doing great !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Durn snowflakes makin' noise on the roof .
> Spambot musta sent um up here ......



Dan ??? Awake ??? WTF is going on up there !


----------



## dancan

Now the dog thinks it's playtime and I can't yell at it for fear of waking the dragon :msp_mad::msp_mad:
Durn spambot , I know he musta had sumthin' to do with it ........


----------



## dancan

Well aiint that the icing on the cake , the Electrolux factory just started a shift :msp_mad:
All kinds of noise but no production .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well aiint that the icing on the cake , the Electrolux factory just started a shift :msp_mad:
> All kinds of noise but no production .



A steel wake ya up ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

Dayumitall to heck !
II got the dogs soggy chewtoy under the covers because I can't throw it so the dog goes and gets a ball .......


----------



## pioneerguy600

I completed mounting the mill frame to the Solo 690 this evening and took it out for a practice run. I mounted a 2X10 plank on top of a piece of hard maple and set the saw for 4" down from the top surface of the guide plank. The saw started easily and seemed to flow lots of oil so I tries a test cut and it did cut really easily. Made the first cut and then removed the plank and slab off the log. Then I adjusted the frame to make a rough 2" plank and shoved it through again, the saw and frame worked flawlessly and now it was a little after dark. I took the saw and frame back into the shop and separated them, cleaned up the frame really nicely and gave it a coat of etch primer, put it up to dry and went for supper. After eating I went back over and applied several coats of silver paint and now it looks pretty good for a homemade rig. I will post some picts of it soon as I can get some fair weather to do some milling in.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I completed mounting the mill frame to the Solo 690 this evening and took it out for a practice run. I mounted a 2X10 plank on top of a piece of hard maple and set the saw for 4" down from the top surface of the guide plank. The saw started easily and seemed to flow lots of oil so I tries a test cut and it did cut really easily. Made the first cut and then removed the plank and slab off the log. Then I adjusted the frame to make a rough 2" plank and shoved it through again, the saw and frame worked flawlessly and now it was a little after dark. I took the saw and frame back into the shop and separated them, cleaned up the frame really nicely and gave it a coat of etch primer, put it up to dry and went for supper. After eating I went back over and applied several coats of silver paint and now it looks pretty good for a homemade rig. I will post some picts of it soon as I can get some fair weather to do some milling in.



Sounds good ! opcorn:


----------



## dancan

OK , 2 soggy toys and 1 squeaky ball under the covers later the dog has called it quits .
Just in time for the plastic to get the second production up and running .
Durn spambot .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> OK , 2 soggy toys and 1 squeaky ball under the covers later the dog has called it quits .
> Just in time for the plastic to get the second production up and running .
> Durn spambot .....



Start the Kubota, it might drown out the plastic production noise.


----------



## tbone75

Auntie Dan will be a little beachy in the morning ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Auntie Dan in the morning !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

Slugs butt is dragging , I know it always does ! Leaving more slime now ! :hmm3grin2orange: Startin to smell too ? Or did I fart ? :msp_ohmy:

Night guys , have fun tomorrow !


----------



## tbone75

Getting excited to put this MS440 jug on the 044 ! I will plug the decomp hole.


----------



## dancan

Slackerzzzzz !!!!

See , I'm nice .


----------



## dancan

I think I'll have to sharpen the Kita today to do more reno work .
It's got a fancy tooless chain adjuster , I'll have to figure out how it works , never had anything so high tec on a saw before .
Do you call it a blade on a 'lecticity chainsaw ?

BTW , the manager at the plastic plant did not like a cold wet dog toy as a substitute for a pillow , not one bit LOL but it did shut down the production run for a bit .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Edit: Ron I can't take the crank out without getting the clutch and flywheel off. I want to replace the oil seals because it's not passing the vac test.



Do you have copy of the factory manual? They can sometimes show a picture of the factory tool so you get an idea how to grab them. 

Ohh yeah Morning all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..its morning here in the Great White North, got a skiff of snow overnight and was still falling at 5:30 on the way to Hfx. this morning, it stopped for now and it may clear a bit. Be a nice day if it stays above freezing.


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers !

WTF am I doing up already ?

A little snow on the ground this morning here too.

The nasty chit starts tonight through tomorrow morning.


----------



## tbone75

Think I will go back to bed ! Got the fire stoked up !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Think I will go back to bed ! Got the fire stoked up !



You deserve a little extra sleep after yesterday.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You deserve a little extra sleep after yesterday.



A little more sleep wouldn't hurt. LOL Then I can up to start on the 044 !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> A little more sleep wouldn't hurt. LOL Then I can up to start on the 044 !



Go back to bed Old Man. You need it after yesterday.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.......Very, very slack this morning.....this being off work promotes a certain amount of slackness. Beautiful morning here...20 degrees....night before last we had that same system I urged on up to you guys.....but it was heavy rain here..turned my driveway into a sheet of ice...had to sand so the Ol could get up to the road.

Spent the entire day yesterday at the wood lathe....got another couple hrs left this morning and that job is over....spent as much time grinding as turning.....teak is very hard on HSS tools.....

Speaking of grinding....I think I'll throw Lil' Jons chain on the grinder and get it straightened out.....runs great now so I think I'll head down back and work up a couple tractor buckets of small cookstove wood with it and see how it goes....about the right size for that stuff I don't have to split.....I don't think this Lil' saw has more than 4-5 tanks through it...

Dan must stihl be out shoveling.......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Dan must stihl be out shoveling.......



Probly,,shoveling what he usually shovels ! 


foot of snow this weekend !! ..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Probly,,shoveling what he usually shovels !
> 
> 
> foot of snow this weekend !! ..



Good!!....I was getting worried.... after that hard rain I'm down to my last foot now......need two feets or don't walk right.....


----------



## roncoinc

*Getting sued AGAIN !!*

The Jerk that bot the 576 from me an 5 1/2 months later blew it up and wanted his money back dropped the small claims suit re sched for Mar. 4th.

Now he has been calling saying his lawyer friend will represent him in a civil case he is bringing against me.
says now he dont want $500,,he wants $700 and lawyer fee's and any court cost's !! 

OR,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, IF i have a REAL nice 372 he can have HIS shop check out and find FLAWLESS in everyway he will settle for that !! 


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL .. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

He must be one of the "living dead" you hear about...or on "bath salts" or sumpin....he's dead but won't go away!!!


----------



## Scooterbum

Send him a picture of a flawless 372.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The Jerk that bot the 576 from me an 5 1/2 months later blew it up and wanted his money back dropped the small claims suit re sched for Mar. 4th.
> 
> Now he has been calling saying his lawyer friend will represent him in a civil case he is bringing against me.
> says now he dont want $500,,he wants $700 and lawyer fee's and any court cost's !!
> 
> OR,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, IF i have a REAL nice 372 he can have HIS shop check out and find FLAWLESS in everyway he will settle for that !!
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL .. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I know where that saw needs to go ! Right up his :censored:


----------



## tbone75

Ron looks like your getting snow from this storm moving in here,beat the hell out of ice I will get !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl tired as , just can't sleep no more ?


You guys see anything in them Husky parts ya need ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I know where that saw needs to go ! Right up his :censored:



I know,,this has been going on for HOW long now ??
i think sept. ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron looks like your getting snow from this storm moving in here,beat the hell out of ice I will get !



They say around a foot of snow this weekend.

then maybe another foot or so NEXT weekend.

All i saw in the pix were HUSKAPOO parts !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> They say around a foot of snow this weekend.
> 
> then maybe another foot or so NEXT weekend.
> 
> All i saw in the pix were HUSKAPOO parts !



You get to play with the plow truck some more ! LOL

The air thing for the recoil is BIG ? And that muffler is big,never seen one like it ? Think I have another one of them coming too ? And a 365 clutch cover,288 recoil & brake handle. Plus other parts ? LOL
Got 3 of them throttle cables in this stuff too.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I know,,this has been going on for HOW long now ??
> i think sept. ??



Been a long time now ? Bout time to make him pay for your time and trouble !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ron since I'm late to the party I missed all the details but I think I can gather what happened. That stuff burns me up when people buy something and then call much later to complain. My '92 K1500 was sold with 260k on it I think. 6 months later the guy calls saying the truck runs great and hasn't been stuck yet on his farm but the A/C just quit working and wanted to know if I was going to fix it. I laughed and then hung up on him... 

I found out later he really thought I still owed him an A/C repair. :mad2: It took a while for him to quit calling. What is it with people?


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ron since I'm late to the party I missed all the details but I think I can gather what happened. That stuff burns me up when people buy something and then call much later to complain. My '92 K1500 was sold with 260k on it I think. 6 months later the guy calls saying the truck runs great and hasn't been stuck yet on his farm but the A/C just quit working and wanted to know if I was going to fix it. I laughed and then hung up on him...
> 
> I found out later he really thought I still owed him an A/C repair. :mad2: It took a while for him to quit calling. What is it with people?




Thinking of all the stuff i bot at yard sales,garage sales,used,etc.. i could have sued people for !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

Dang it John !! :mad2: 

this weed is to DRY !!

shoulda put an apple slice in the bag


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thinking of all the stuff i bot at yard sales,garage sales,used,etc.. i could have sued people for !! LOL !!



Some people are just so stupid ? Its no wonder our courts are so backed up ! The only ones getting money out of this kind of crap are the lawyers !
Buy something used as is, then they expect you to fix it for the rest of there life !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dang it John !! :mad2:
> 
> this weed is to DRY !!
> 
> shoulda put an apple slice in the bag



Then it taste like apple ! I use a damp sponge. Picky azz ol Smurf ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

This is the best I have found. Just not cheap ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Think its time to go dig out a 044 ! Don't feel to bad now ! Happy pill , a little food , a little Dew ,ready to tear something up ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This is the best I have found. Just not cheap ! LOL



this is my favorite so far,.

Red Cap Regular Pipe Tobacco 16oz Bag


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> this is my favorite so far,.
> 
> Red Cap Regular Pipe Tobacco 16oz Bag



Never seen that one before ? A lot cheaper than what I like ! 24.00 for 14oz bag.

But you like that chit I sent you ? Not sure I would like that one ? LOL


----------



## sefh3

SeaLacking today I see. 
I'll keep it off page 2 for a bit.


----------



## tbone75

Slacking away on a 044 ! LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

glad to hear bout your grandson john.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ron, if you know any attorneys you might have one send a strongly worded letter to the bozo urging him to cease and desist unless he wants to defend himself against a countersuit. worked for me once.


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !


----------



## dancan

Where ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jerry

Is it the yellow Easy Off Heavy Duty for cleaning cylinders? Picked up a can for a nasty 288 jug I have. Hope it makes it a happy clean cylinder again.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Jerry
> 
> Is it the yellow Easy Off Heavy Duty for cleaning cylinders? Picked up a can for a nasty 288 jug I have. Hope it makes it a happy clean cylinder again.



How did the cylinder wall look? You gonna be able to save it?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Jerry
> 
> Is it the yellow Easy Off Heavy Duty for cleaning cylinders? Picked up a can for a nasty 288 jug I have. Hope it makes it a happy clean cylinder again.



Just what I used on this 044 jug. Don't think its good to let it get dry on there , had some white spots that were hard to get off. The cheap stuff I let sit over night,didn't do that. And didn't get near as clean !

I think the HVY duty stuff would take transfer off ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Jerry
> 
> Is it the yellow Easy Off Heavy Duty for cleaning cylinders? Picked up a can for a nasty 288 jug I have. Hope it makes it a happy clean cylinder again.



Shouldn't you be out fishing by now ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> How did the cylinder wall look? You gonna be able to save it?



No scratches or anything. Not sure why the low compression. Will post pics tonight if I can get the light right.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Shouldn't you be out fishing by now ?



Will explain later on the 'outer but I accidentally took an extra day off. Used it to get salt off the two vehicles, pack, etc. Will travel tomorrow and fish Friday. Probably no fish pics until Monday though.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Will explain later on the 'outer but I accidentally took an extra day off. Used it to get salt off the two vehicles, pack, etc. Will travel tomorrow and fish Friday. Probably no fish pics until Monday though.



I want to put in a order ! Catch a few Groupers to send me ! Red Snapper will do in a pinch !


----------



## tbone75

Assedently took an extra day off ? Biggest bunch of BS I ever heard ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl slacking I see ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dancan

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-



Wow , stuck kee , kinda like a Huusuqee , don't work very well .


----------



## roncoinc

*Back to shop soon !!*

Was hoping to be done with the work inside the house within a week.
snow coming will mess that up as the help will probly be plowing for three days.
I can do mine in a day but need his help with the construcrion.
So,,,shop time will have to wait a few more days.
hopefully within 10 days i will be back to playing everyday . 
got lots of saws needing minor stuff to complete rebuilds.
Have to finish my friends 111S .
the 395 Big Bore !!
A 55
A 350
A55
A oh41 . 
oh56 . 
think another creamsickle or two ??
i keep them under the outside stairs . 

cleaning up will be a job for sure,negleted it for awhile now and stuff piled all over !!
probly take me a week just so i can work in it !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-
> 
> 
> 
> Wow , stuck kee , kinda like a Huusuqee , don't work very well .




Looks like "stihlitosis " of the finger to me !! .


----------



## dancan

Nah , I put muh Stihl thinking hat on and solved the problem pronto .


----------



## tbone75

Ron has lots of saws to fix ! :hmm3grin2orange:

I may have more than Ron to fix ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nah , I put muh Stihl thinking hat on and solved the problem pronto .



That mean ya put yer finger up yer a?? . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Nah , I just removed the foreign object that jambed the kee , musta been put there by the Spambot .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Nah , I put muh Stihl thinking hat on and solved the problem pronto .



Sthinking steel hat ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Assedently took an extra day off ? Biggest bunch of BS I ever heard ! :msp_sneaky:



We were supposed to drive down today. My wife forgot to tell me she couldn't clear her schedule today and when I found out a week ago I decided a day before the trip would be nice. 

I did splash a little fuel in the Mini's today.. both actually started! The older one has some serious end play in the crank though. That should be a good challenge... I hope it's salvageable as that's the one I like the most.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron has lots of saws to fix ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I may have more than Ron to fix ! :msp_ohmy:



I really dont know how many i have to fix,,,BUT the way YOU been going i would hazard a guess you DO have more ! .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I really dont know how many i have to fix,,,BUT the way YOU been going i would hazard a guess you DO have more ! .



I got a little carried away ! :hmm3grin2orange:

You stihl have twice as many saws !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> We were supposed to drive down today. My wife forgot to tell me she couldn't clear her schedule today and when I found out a week ago I decided a day before the trip would be nice.
> 
> I did splash a little fuel in the Mini's today.. both actually started! The older one has some serious end play in the crank though. That should be a good challenge... I hope it's salvageable as that's the one I like the most.



Yep , I tried that myself. LOL That old one is tiny !! 35 I think it said on it?


----------



## roncoinc

Just lost a good friend.
the party was today.no wake,no funeral.
77 yrs old,big c got him.
still have some of his maple syrup he made three years ago,,used it sparingly as it is so super good.
brot a tear to my eye when i saw it today in the fridge with his name on it.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Sthinking steel hat ??



Yup , while sittin' on the thinkin' chair .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Just lost a good friend.
> the party was today.no wake,no funeral.
> 77 yrs old,big c got him.
> still have some of his maple syrup he made three years ago,,used it sparingly as it is so super good.
> brot a tear to my eye when i saw it today in the fridge with his name on it.



Sorry to hear that Ron .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just lost a good friend.
> the party was today.no wake,no funeral.
> 77 yrs old,big c got him.
> still have some of his maple syrup he made three years ago,,used it sparingly as it is so super good.
> brot a tear to my eye when i saw it today in the fridge with his name on it.



Very sorry to hear that Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Yup , while sittin' on the thinkin' chair .



At least it works !!! AND git's rid of the Sthink !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Yup , while sittin' on the thinkin' chair .



Husky toilet for flushing squeels ??
Shows husky can chew up,digest and discharge a stihl no problem ??
That is called a " throne " for a reason. seat by a king for a king


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sorry about your loss Ron. The time we have is precious....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Husky toilet for flushing squeels ??
> Shows husky can chew up,digest and discharge a stihl no problem ??
> That is called a " throne " for a reason. seat by a king for a king



The Throne only caries weight if you're wearing the Stihl Crown to be King .



​


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Husky toilet for flushing squeels ??
> Shows husky can chew up,digest and discharge a stihl no problem ??
> That is called a " throne " for a reason. seat by a king for a king



Is it one of them that washes yer butt fer ya too ? :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## sefh3

Sorry for your loss, Ron. Thoughts and prayers to you and his family.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Is it one of them that washes yer butt fer ya too ? :msp_tongue:



Thats one of them "french" toilets they call a " bidet " . gotta go to canada to find one .


----------



## roncoinc

Tnx guys,,aint nuthin that dont happen to everybody all the time.


----------



## roncoinc

Wunder if JimBob made any progress on his sled motor ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats one of them "french" toilets they call a " bidet " . gotta go to canada to find one .



That be OK , I don't want one of them ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy must be busy studying ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Tnx guys,,aint nuthin that dont happen to everybody all the time.



Can't do anything about it, just try to enjoy each day !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That be OK , I don't want one of them ! :msp_ohmy:



They make ya feel like your peeing your pants !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jimmy must be busy studying ?



Gettin all hammed up ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> They make ya feel like your peeing your pants !! LOL !!



Guess you know ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Gettin all hammed up ! :hmm3grin2orange:



He better be watchin the WX,he may have a fun ride tomorrow .


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Can't do anything about it, just try to enjoy each day !



When your number comes it, there isn't anything stoping it.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Guess you know ? :hmm3grin2orange:



Yup,tried one,cheap thrill


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He better be watchin the WX,he may have a fun ride tomorrow .



yep ! Nasty storm headed at him !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yup,tried one,cheap thrill



There`s nothing like a clean bum.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> There`s nothing like a clean bum.



You promised NOT to tell !!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> When your number comes it, there isn't anything stoping it.



Times up , its up. Just why I make the most of every day ! Try not to make to many people mad at me ! LOL Unless they got it coming ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There`s nothing like a clean bum.



:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Jimmy must be busy studying ?



Nah...packing.



roncoinc said:


> He better be watchin the WX,he may have a fun ride tomorrow .



I told the wife I want to be south bound at 5. Not supposed to get here until 6 or so....she wants sleep. We will see how it goes.


----------



## tbone75

OK slackers , Ol Slug Butt is going to bed. Didn't get much rest for 2 days , so its TIME ! LOL

Have a good trip Jimmy !


----------



## sefh3

Jimmy in NC said:


> Nah...packing.
> 
> 
> 
> I told the wife I want to be south bound at 5. Not supposed to get here until 6 or so....she wants sleep. We will see how it goes.



Tell her to sleep while you drive...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> OK slackers , Ol Slug Butt is going to bed. Didn't get much rest for 2 days , so its TIME ! LOL
> 
> Have a good trip Jimmy !



Nite John.. hope you are able to rest some. Will check in with the slacker patrol when I get to a warmer climate!



sefh3 said:


> Tell her to sleep while you drive...



I did.. and she will. She just heard the delay list for the AM.. she's grasping it. 


Alright one more tid bit then I'm out... pictures of my 288 Jug. I don't know how to get better pictures, but I tried. I think it will run again with a new piston and ring.. maybe just a ring but for the price I'd rather put a new Meteor in it and not worry. This saw had around 100 psi but would run, just no power at all. Anyone see anything scary? What do you think of the marks in the combustion chamber? Detonation? From what? The ports and all are NASTY on this cylinder.. 

View attachment 280631
View attachment 280632
View attachment 280633
View attachment 280634
View attachment 280635


And on that note.... TIME.


----------



## Cantdog

Jumpingeehossophats lads!!!! This is the second time this week I've awoke to the high pitched whine of the "Page II Alarm" going off!!! Anyway.... back to where this belongs...... Page I.....




This more or less friendly bump brought to you by the only wood fired spambot on the interwebs........and beyond.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Jumpingeehossophats lads!!!! This is the second time this week I've awoke to the high pitched whine of the "Page II Alarm" going off!!! Anyway.... back to where this belongs...... Page I.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This more or less friendly bump brought to you by the only wood fired spambot on the interwebs........and beyond.....



Well hopefully I'll be back to work soon and take care of such mundane duties. 

I do apologize.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Well hopefully I'll be back to work soon and take care of such mundane duties.
> 
> I do apologize.



LOL!! How you making it Rob???


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob , glad to hear you're back to the regular shift soon !


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers , looks real icy out there !

Glad that wood fired spam bot saved the thread !

Nice to hear from Rob too !

I was back up at 1am and 3am , but went right back to bed.

Cat woke me up a little after 4am pulling on my pony tail ! First time he ever did that to me ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

It looks very nasty out there ! Schools are all closed, OL just left for work, in my truck ? She should have took the all wheel drive thing ?


----------



## dancan

Looks normal here , no work cancelled here .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Looks normal here , no work cancelled here .



Good ! Would hate to see you have to stay home !


----------



## tbone75

The back has felt fairly good for a few days,till today ! Must be this rain crap messing with me ?

Had to stop on the 044 builds , need a piston for one and a crankcase for the other. Got them on the way !
Thought I had a good piston for the 10mm jug , but found a crack in it right above the ring pin. Junk ! Ordered a Meteor for it. One crankcase has the corner broke off where the spike bolts to the top.

Think I will dig out my 372 to get it cleaned up and ready to put together. My 371 won't be here till next week sometime?

But first thing today is make a list of 49SP parts I need ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Seen a Echo 610 twin on flea bay ! LOL Looks just like new ! That would be fun to have,but not for what it will go for ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The back has felt fairly good for a few days,till today ! Must be this rain crap messing witt me.
> 
> But first thing today is make a list of 49SP parts I need ! LOL




.......:clap......:......Waiting.....patiently......:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> .......:clap......:......Waiting.....patiently......:msp_thumbup:



My bench is covered with 49SP parts right now ! LOL Between the saw and a half,don't need a lot !

Recoil
Chain adjuster
Black air box - for the 52
Red air box -49Sp
Think that is all I need ?

One of the 2 jugs I am sure will clean up,may have to buy a piston?


----------



## AU_K2500

Well, its Friday. Sitting in the cold damp mine already. Boss won't be here till.well after 8......talk about slacker. 

Any of you whoskie lovers be interested in a really clean 480CD? Runs great, all new seals, carb kit.


----------



## tbone75

Got the 372 & 394 out to look over. Need a top end for the 372,got one on the way. Another tester kit. LOL And possibly a few odds and ends ?
I have 2-394 jugs and a 395 jug , that need cleaned up.Already have a new 394 piston.

And they need some serious cleaning !

But right now its back break time, SOB is hurting a little extra today ! Stupid rain ! Yep , stihl freezing rain right now !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Looks normal here , no work cancelled here .



HHmmmm,,,,,,,......seems a work cancelation wouldnt bother YOU at all !! .


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well, its Friday. Sitting in the cold damp mine already. Boss won't be here till.well after 8......talk about slacker.
> 
> Any of you whoskie lovers be interested in a really clean 480CD? Runs great, all new seals, carb kit.



You CANT get rid of that saw !!!! 

Here i thought i was sending it to a good home 
You WILL regret it if it goes away !!
That is a tourque monster that cant be replaced.

did you ever put it to wood to see if it bog's out ??


----------



## roncoinc

*Toys and parts !!*

Just got a statement from the bank.
Brot in my spare change jar.
Total was $384 !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> You CANT get rid of that saw !!!!
> 
> Here i thought i was sending it to a good home
> You WILL regret it if it goes away !!
> That is a tourque monster that cant be replaced.
> 
> did you ever put it to wood to see if it bog's out ??



It no longer bogs down with the new seals. Passed the vac test with flying colors. I haven't put it through its paces yet but I put it in a small log I've got in the garage. Will really test it next time we cut. Probably next weekend


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seen a Echo 610 twin on flea bay ! LOL Looks just like new ! That would be fun to have,but not for what it will go for ! :msp_scared:



That one is new,never been fueled and has ts tool kit + papers for it, that will bring a very high price. I watched one go from over in GB, was in very nice condition, went for $780 or thereabouts.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> My bench is covered with 49SP parts right now ! LOL Between the saw and a half,don't need a lot !
> 
> Recoil
> Chain adjuster
> Black air box - for the 52
> Red air box -49Sp
> Think that is all I need ?
> 
> One of the 2 jugs I am sure will clean up,may have to buy a piston?




OK John...I'll get that stuff together today.....did you get a top handle?? or do you still need one?? You got switches to go in those air boxes??

Won't get to the mail until monday so you stihl got time if you need something else.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> OK John...I'll get that stuff together today.....did you get a top handle?? or do you still need one?? You got switches to go in those air boxes??
> 
> Won't get to the mail until monday so you stihl got time if you need something else.....



You can chuck in any Mini Macs you want to get rid of. I hear John has started a collection.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can chuck in any Mini Macs you want to get rid of. I hear John has started a collection.....LOL





Well that's a good idea............'cept......well....... I don't have any....Funny........I just don't encourage them.....and they don't appear.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well that's a good idea............'cept......well....... I don't have any....Funny........I just don't encourage them.....and they don't appear.....



Same at my place, after I crushed a couple of them under the tracks of the Hitachi 200 the rest ran away as fast as they could and none has ever dared to come back through the doors. Only problem now is I don`t have any saws to play a game of golf with , using the swing of the excavator and the side of the bucket as the driver I have managed 3 holes in one shots.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK John...I'll get that stuff together today.....did you get a top handle?? or do you still need one?? You got switches to go in those air boxes??
> 
> Won't get to the mail until monday so you stihl got time if you need something else.....



I have a good handle , some how I forgot the half saw had one ? LOL The switches both seem good.

Thanks Robin ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Well, its Friday. Sitting in the cold damp mine already. Boss won't be here till.well after 8......talk about slacker.
> 
> Any of you whoskie lovers be interested in a really clean 480CD? Runs great, all new seals, carb kit.



Interested...yes. Sadly at the current I am out of toy funds. I need to finish and part with some toys first...email me some pics though!



Just came into GA. Switched with the wife at halfway. She slept a good bit this AM...I won't sleep but can AS on the phone! So did anyone look at my cylinder pics or are they too crummy?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Interested...yes. Sadly at the current I am out of toy funds. I need to finish and part with some toys first...email me some pics though!
> 
> 
> 
> Just came into GA. Switched with the wife at halfway. She slept a good bit this AM...I won't sleep but can AS on the phone! So did anyone look at my cylinder pics or are they too crummy?



Yer scootin right along ! LOL

I will go back and look , went to bed early ! LOL Need one of these smarter than me guys to look too ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Interested...yes. Sadly at the current I am out of toy funds. I need to finish and part with some toys first...email me some pics though!
> 
> 
> 
> Just came into GA. Switched with the wife at halfway. She slept a good bit this AM...I won't sleep but can AS on the phone! So did anyone look at my cylinder pics or are they too crummy?



I looked but can`t tell a thing from looking at them. Better more clear picts would help and the bore must be absolutely clean, even tiny specks of dust come out looking much bigger in a pict, especially using a flash on a camera. Find a source of natural lighting to illuminate your cylinder and set the camera to Macro or super Macro, don`t use a flash while taking picts of the inside of a cylinder.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Nite John.. hope you are able to rest some. Will check in with the slacker patrol when I get to a warmer climate!
> 
> 
> 
> I did.. and she will. She just heard the delay list for the AM.. she's grasping it.
> 
> 
> Alright one more tid bit then I'm out... pictures of my 288 Jug. I don't know how to get better pictures, but I tried. I think it will run again with a new piston and ring.. maybe just a ring but for the price I'd rather put a new Meteor in it and not worry. This saw had around 100 psi but would run, just no power at all. Anyone see anything scary? What do you think of the marks in the combustion chamber? Detonation? From what? The ports and all are NASTY on this cylinder..
> 
> View attachment 280631
> View attachment 280632
> View attachment 280633
> View attachment 280634
> View attachment 280635
> 
> 
> And on that note.... TIME.



I don't see anything bad in there , looks like just carbon in the top. The easy off will clean that out. I see some lines on the exhaust side,but long as you can't feel them or catch a finger nail on them , your good to go.
See what someone else thinks too ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I will try that Jerry. It is a factory Mahle jug with no scratches on the bore or piston. I really think it will be good. I may end up pulling it all down just to give it a proper clean up as this saw is filthy inside and out.


Up to 62*F and the rain ended 60 miles back. No more fuel stops and the XM won't need tuning either....just lots of flat driving from here on out....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I will try that Jerry. It is a factory Mahle jug with no scratches on the bore or piston. I really think it will be good. I may end up pulling it all down just to give it a proper clean up as this saw is filthy inside and out.
> 
> 
> Up to 62*F and the rain ended 60 miles back. No more fuel stops and the XM won't need tuning either....just lots of flat driving from here on out....



Stihl raining here ! And stihl freezing ! 

Lunch time !


----------



## tbone75

Wonder if Scoot got to try the 346 yet ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I don't see anything bad in there , looks like just carbon in the top. The easy off will clean that out. I see some lines on the exhaust side,but long as you can't feel them or catch a finger nail on them , your good to go.
> See what someone else thinks too ?



Definitely nothing to catch a nail on. I am guessing the plating normally isn't worn through, it is destroyed by a seizure. That is my biggest question at this point. 

What's for lunch? We are having animal crackers and diet root beer right now.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Definitely nothing to catch a nail on. I am guessing the plating normally isn't worn through, it is destroyed by a seizure. That is my biggest question at this point.
> 
> What's for lunch? We are having animal crackers and diet root beer right now.



Pizza rolls and Dew ! None of that diet chit ! YUK !! Gots to have the real stuff ! :msp_razz:

Animal crackers are good !!


----------



## tbone75

Got a bottle of Smurf cleaner today ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Well that's a good idea............'cept......well....... I don't have any....Funny........I just don't encourage them.....and they don't appear.....



There may have been the remains of one when I was there. 

Hard to tell. The pack of J Reds were sitting on a stack of lumber taking a nap. All fat and happy. Well fed and groomed. 

Hard to tell what they had killed. 

Robin kept the Stihls on the other side of the shop. Didn't want any crossbreeds I guess. 

The JReds still looked mean and ready to feed.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Wife decided we needed real food so we stopped. Lost a bit of time but Cracker Barrel was good! Up to 81*. I think Ontario and Quebec are empty; all the residents are on I-95 with us!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Wife decided we needed real food so we stopped. Lost a bit of time but Cracker Barrel was good! Up to 81*. I think Ontario and Quebec are empty; all the residents are on I-95 with us!



Cracker Barrel has CHICKEN LIVERS ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> There may have been the remains of one when I was there.
> 
> Hard to tell. The pack of J Reds were sitting on a stack of lumber taking a nap. All fat and happy. Well fed and groomed.
> 
> Hard to tell what they had killed.
> 
> Robin kept the Stihls on the other side of the shop. Didn't want any crossbreeds I guess.
> 
> The JReds still looked mean and ready to feed.......



How far away ? Ron can get them 30' ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ice is melting a little out there ! Hope it all does soon !

Them pizza rolls kicked my Slug Butt ! Took a nap ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well we had to hit the AC....the Canadians all look like they are melting!


----------



## tbone75

Asked about a 044 crankcase in the swap thread, seems I am getting "2" ! LOL

Just can't be happy with one ! Need at least 4 I guess ? LOL

Stihl want more Huskys ! But what ones ? LOL Seen one that sounds interesting , but why would I want a 3rd 394 ? LOL One of them is more than I need ! 

Didn't want Homies , but now I got some ? Didn't want a Mac , but got one ? Couple more J-Reds would be good ! But what ones ? Dolmars , got nuff of them. Stihl room for Pioneers ! LOL A little over loaded on Steels !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

If you need storage I can add on to the shop...any thing to help someone with CAD.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> How far away ? Ron can get them 30' ! :hmm3grin2orange:


Hey John !!
Robin kept them under a bench covered up. 

He wants his daughter to meet a nice man some day.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dash reads 86 and just passed a Nova Scotia tag....frozen tundra sucks I guess.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Pizza rolls and Dew ! None of that diet chit ! YUK !! Gots to have the real stuff ! :msp_razz:
> 
> Animal crackers are good !!



When I am driving long haul I always make up a good sized bag,2-3 lbs of trail mix and have lots of liquids at hand. Can`t drive 12-16 hrs without it and will stop once for a meal at around the halfway point.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dash reads 86 and just passed a Nova Scotia tag....frozen tundra sucks I guess.



You will see lots of Nova Scotians down South, lots of em winter in Florida( Snowbirds)....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

A few picts of the milling frame I have been working on,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some taken outside,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Continued,


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## Jimmy in NC

Looks good Jerry! At some point I need to try milling. It looks to be lots of fun.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Looks good Jerry! At some point I need to try milling. It looks to be lots of fun.



It is my first try with a chainsaw, I have worked around a few mills, owned my own turn down rotary mill and have run several types of portable bandsaw mills. I need this rig for backwoods milling of some planks from windfalls. It will be carried into the backwoods on a packboard so it needs to be light enough to carry, the saw will be carried separate from the frame.


----------



## tbone75

Looks real good Jerry ! And very light weight !

Not so sure about that saw ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks real good Jerry ! And very light weight !
> 
> Not so sure about that saw ? LOL



That saw is not very light but it is a real torque monster, not all that high revving but very steady and strong in the cut. It was also just languishing around ,not being put to any other use and just so happened to fit the free bar and milling chain I have had for a few years laying about not being used. This whole setup was made without buying one part, all the metal was just leftovers from previous jobs. The most money out of pocket costs for this setup was the price of the shipping costs for this saw to be sent to me.


----------



## tbone75

Tore into the 49SP , piston is junk in both ! Jugs 50/50 on them ? Take a break and then go see what I can do with them.

Need one more thing Robin ! Muffler bolt and the little metal piece that you bend around the bolt heads. Can't see anything else I need for it ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That saw is not very light but it is a real torque monster, not all that high revving but very steady and strong in the cut. It was also just languishing around ,not being put to any other use and just so happened to fit the free bar and milling chain I have had for a few years laying about not being used. This whole setup was made without buying one part, all the metal was just leftovers from previous jobs. The most money out of pocket costs for this setup was the price of the shipping costs for this saw to be sent to me.



Sure can't beat the price ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure can't beat the price ! LOL



If it works as well cutting the planks we want then it will pay for itself the first trip out. Didn`t even have to pay for the etch primer or paint, leftovers from a little bodywork we performed last year....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Think I found why the almost complete 49sp is scored. The intake block has a LOT of screws in it,every one of them was loose ? Funny thing is the ring is just as smooth as can be,but the piston and jug are a mess ? usually the ring is just as bad as everything else ? Also had red silicon and no gasket. LOL Wonder if someone put a new ring in it like it is ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think I found why the almost complete 49sp is scored. The intake block has a LOT of screws in it,every one of them was loose ? Funny thing is the ring is just as smooth as can be,but the piston and jug are a mess ? usually the ring is just as bad as everything else ? Also had red silicon and no gasket. LOL Wonder if someone put a new ring in it like it is ?



You mean piston ring?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You mean piston ring?



Yea ........... LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yea ........... LOL



Anything is possible.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to go drill a few holes for my cutting buddy, BRB.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Made it to the Orlando conference center. Have the wife all settled in and fixing to head SE for some serious buddy 'bur drinkin' ! Found out they want 15.00 / day at the hotel for intawebz so no pics until Wed at the earliest as I will be straight phone. This weather is awesome though....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Tore into the 49SP , piston is junk in both ! Jugs 50/50 on them ? Take a break and then go see what I can do with them.
> 
> Need one more thing Robin ! Muffler bolt and the little metal piece that you bend around the bolt heads. Can't see anything else I need for it ?



I'll send a pair of muffler bolts.......not sure about the lock plate...they generally are burt up/away with the corners bloke off. Very easy to make one from a little piece of sheet metal..like stove pipe.......I can send a decent cyl too....no problem....and a NOS cyl base gasket...OEM gaskets are only...like 0.010" thick...



tbone75 said:


> Think I found why the almost complete 49sp is scored. The intake block has a LOT of screws in it,every one of them was loose ? Funny thing is the ring is just as smooth as can be,but the piston and jug are a mess ? usually the ring is just as bad as everything else ? Also had red silicon and no gasket. LOL Wonder if someone put a new ring in it like it is ?



There ARE a LOT of screws in those!!! More likely that stupid red cone partially plugged the impulse hole and leaned the engine out causing the meltdown...another thing to check is the final fuel filter screen in the carb.....those get packed with filter fuzz and will also burn an engine up if the operator is clueless. I never use any type of cone on ANY engine.... bad stuff for that...at the very least the squeeze out turns into little balls and flys around inside the motor. I use HY-LOMAR or permatex 518 anerobic only on saws..and way prefer Hy-Lomar....spendy but a tube goes a long, long way....


----------



## Cantdog

Nice looking mill frame there Jerry......pretty professional looking...rugged.. yet light.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nice looking mill frame there Jerry......pretty professional looking...rugged.. yet light.



Thanks Robin,..just tossed it together with what I had on hand, I think it will do its intended job but it is not a fancy one. Bare bones stock but serviceable and fairly light for the backpacking part.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Robin,..just tossed it together with what I had on hand, I think it will do its intended job but it is not a fancy one. Bare bones stock but serviceable and fairly light for the backpacking part.



Well it looks good......nothing extra/unecessary.... yet lacking nothing...Just what you want if you have to pack it in the woods...


----------



## dancan

Mmmmmmmmm , Chicken livers .................


----------



## dancan

I think sumthin's missin ' .
No runnin' the Kita today .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I think sumthin's missin ' .
> No runnin' the Kita today .



Are you flyin' "Sparky" up to help with the wiring??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I'll send a pair of muffler bolts.......not sure about the lock plate...they generally are burt up/away with the corners bloke off. Very easy to make one from a little piece of sheet metal..like stove pipe.......I can send a decent cyl too....no problem....and a NOS cyl base gasket...OEM gaskets are only...like 0.010" thick...
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE a LOT of screws in those!!! More likely that stupid red cone partially plugged the impulse hole and leaned the engine out causing the meltdown...another thing to check is the final fuel filter screen in the carb.....those get packed with filter fuzz and will also burn an engine up if the operator is clueless. I never use any type of cone on ANY engine.... bad stuff for that...at the very least the squeeze out turns into little balls and flys around inside the motor. I use HY-LOMAR or permatex 518 anerobic only on saws..and way prefer Hy-Lomar....spendy but a tube goes a long, long way....



OK Robin I can make one of them bolt holder things easy nuff. I haven't got back to the jugs yet,got busy with other stuff. LOL I will work on them tomorrow,no need in sending one if one of these cleans up.
I was pulling the carb apart to make sure its good,I will be sure and check the screen !
Only thing I have been using is 3-bond,seems to work great. You told me about HY-LOMAR before,but I haven't looked for it yet. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

OK John......I'm sure I got an extra cyl or two..LOL!! ....nothing going anywhere before Monday so let me know....gonna send some of that curly maple too......


----------



## dancan

Sparky-less LOL

They did run an extension cord from the building next door so I can run a couple of strings of lights , the 5hp compressor , the furnace and one hoist .
No phone or internet at the shop till next week and the 'lecticity work should be all done by Tuesday .
Big extension cord LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening guys.



Who is this guy???


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who is this guy???



The Part Timer, sorry Jerry, been crazy around here. To add to it we are still having internet issues, going to have to dig the line up in the spring and see if it's broken anywhere. I am working on getting my carry concealed pistol permit though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> The Part Timer, sorry Jerry, been crazy around here. To add to it we are still having internet issues, going to have to dig the line up in the spring and see if it's broken anywhere. I am working on getting my carry concealed pistol permit though.




Its getting that bad up there??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK John......I'm sure I got an extra cyl or two..LOL!! ....nothing going anywhere before Monday so let me know....gonna send some of that curly maple too......



OK ! Thanks Robin !


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> The Part Timer, sorry Jerry, been crazy around here. To add to it we are still having internet issues, going to have to dig the line up in the spring and see if it's broken anywhere. I am working on getting my carry concealed pistol permit though.



Part time is pushing it ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Part time is pushing it ! :msp_sneaky:



Occasional,..is more like it!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Occasional,..is more like it!!



Very SELDOM !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Very SELDOM !



Well,..he`s not as bad as ,...Cliff......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well,..he`s not as bad as ,...Cliff......LOL



I think Ol Cliffy left us !


Seems everyone else did tonight too !


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well,..he`s not as bad as ,...Cliff......LOL



I try not to be. I love coming here, life just keeps catching up it seems. The family business, full time job with ot and side work this winter has put a damper on saw time and social time. It'll come back around though, always does.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I think Ol Cliffy left us !
> 
> 
> Seems everyone else did tonight too !



Real mature John.


----------



## jimdad07

You guys are making me feel guilty, going to have to spend more time in here I guess.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You guys are making me feel guilty, going to have to spend more time in here I guess.



You have missing all the Stihls I have been whording ! LOL 3 or 4 more 044s now ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

So quiet in here all I hear is echos when I open the page, sound waves (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hmm3grin2orange)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## tbone75

Not much going on in here tonight,lots of crap every where else ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not much going on in here tonight,lots of crap every where else ! LOL



Whenever you go,....out there......you need rose colored glasses on.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whenever you go,....out there......you need rose colored glasses on.



I just laugh and go on ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I just laugh and go on ! :hmm3grin2orange:



What else can you do? No use getting riled up or excited.


----------



## jimdad07

This is the only place I go on this site any more, good company here.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What else can you do? No use getting riled up or excited.



Not in the least ! LOL Just plain funny !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got another box full of carb kits, they got here real fast, did not expect them for another week...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just got another box full of carb kits, they got here real fast, did not expect them for another week...LOL



I need to order some soon ! Not sure how many of what yet ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Well...I spent most of the day in the woods, working up a pickup load of cookstove wood....standing dead maple/ash mostly. Put a fresh grind on that Lil' Jon and went to work.....fairly good little cutter.....no AV.....pretty....but reminds me of a homelite SXL...loud as all git out.....about halfway through the second tractor bucket of wood the muffler nearly fell off.....good thing is..... walking back to the shop it felt like carrying a hammer.....put the muffler back on....went back at it....ran pretty good....did I mention loud?? Did three rounded buckets of tiny cookstove wood....cleaned it up and discovered it chittered one of the recoil screws out...though it runs well and is nearly new, me thinks it life as a shelf queen is secure. Went back in the woods with the 630 Supah and did two more buckets of 24" long apple and one 8" dia standing dead maple for the shop stove......beautiful day in the woods...clear..bright.. just above freezing...no wind....good day with the saws, tractor and dogs.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well...I spent most of the day in the woods, working up a pickup load of cookstove wood....standing dead maple/ash mostly. Put a fresh grind on that Lil' Jon and went to work.....fairly good little cutter.....no AV.....pretty....but reminds me of a homelite SXL...loud as all git out.....about halfway through the second tractor bucket of wood the muffler nearly fell off.....good thing is..... walking back to the shop it felt like carrying a hammer.....put the muffler back on....went back at it....ran pretty good....did I mention loud?? Did three rounded buckets of tiny cookstove wood....cleaned it up and discovered it chittered one of the recoil screws out...though it runs well and is nearly new, me thinks it life as a shelf queen is secure. Went back in the woods with the 630 Supah and did two more buckets of 24" long apple and one 8" dia standing dead maple for the shop stove......beautiful day in the woods...clear..bright.. just above freezing...no wind....good day with the saws, tractor and dogs.....



That sounds like a nice day in the woods. I have a lot to cut but today was too windy to fell trees here today, mild most of today but it got cold quickly this afternoon.


----------



## jimdad07

Spring is coming, seven days to March and then a few weeks to mud season.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well...I spent most of the day in the woods, working up a pickup load of cookstove wood....standing dead maple/ash mostly. Put a fresh grind on that Lil' Jon and went to work.....fairly good little cutter.....no AV.....pretty....but reminds me of a homelite SXL...loud as all git out.....about halfway through the second tractor bucket of wood the muffler nearly fell off.....good thing is..... walking back to the shop it felt like carrying a hammer.....put the muffler back on....went back at it....ran pretty good....did I mention loud?? Did three rounded buckets of tiny cookstove wood....cleaned it up and discovered it chittered one of the recoil screws out...though it runs well and is nearly new, me thinks it life as a shelf queen is secure. Went back in the woods with the 630 Supah and did two more buckets of 24" long apple and one 8" dia standing dead maple for the shop stove......beautiful day in the woods...clear..bright.. just above freezing...no wind....good day with the saws, tractor and dogs.....



Poor little saw bout shook itself to death ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Spring is coming, seven days to March and then a few weeks to mud season.



When the snow melts and the frost draws it will be soupy for a while.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Spring is coming, seven days to March and then a few weeks to mud season.



I am waiting on summer !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Poor little saw bout shook itself to death ! LOL



Geeze it did.......I warmed her up pretty good.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I need to order some soon ! Not sure how many of what yet ? LOL



Got to get a wide assortment, I go through a lot of Walbro K10WAT kits, I need one for Dans Red Brick, it does not have a proper kit in it yet buy it will soon.


----------



## RandyMac

Cold, wet and windy here. Going by the last few years, it will stay that way until late May.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Geeze it did.......I warmed her up pretty good.......



Stihl looks good ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Cold, wet and windy here. Going by the last few years, it will stay that way until late May.



Hi Randy !


----------



## jimdad07

Carb kits is something I should be keeping in the shop, they sure do fix a lot of problems.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to get a wide assortment, I go through a lot of Walbro K10WAT kits, I need one for Dans Red Brick, it does not have a proper kit in it yet buy it will soon.



I have a few of different kits , just never the right one at the time ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have a few of different kits , just never the right one at the time ! LOL



There are so many different carbs used over the years on all the different makes and models, it takes a lot of different kits to cover them all. Ordered mine on Wed, they were in the mail today...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There are so many different carbs used over the years on all the different makes and models, it takes a lot of different kits to cover them all. Ordered mine on Wed, they were in the mail today...



That was fast !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That was fast !



Yes it was, they came from Guelph Ontario, fastest I have ever got them.


----------



## jimdad07

Haven't heard back on those 044's yet, hope to get them. Did I tell you guys I got a .223 for my b-day a few weeks ago? The Savage Varminter, bolt action, synthetic stock with a bull barrel. Adjusted the accu-trigger as low as possible and this thing is a tack driver. Shooting figure eights at a 100 yds with factory ammo.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Haven't heard back on those 044's yet, hope to get them. Did I tell you guys I got a .223 for my b-day a few weeks ago? The Savage Varminter, bolt action, synthetic stock with a bull barrel. Adjusted the accu-trigger as low as possible and this thing is a tack driver. Shooting figure eights at a 100 yds with factory ammo.



No you didn`t tell us, that is a very accurate gun/caliber.....


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> No you didn`t tell us, that is a very accurate gun/caliber.....



It's my new all around gun. Wish I had some saw stuff to talk about but it is what it is.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It's my new all around gun. Wish I had some saw stuff to talk about but it is what it is.



I havn`t had much time to work on saws either, built a milling frame and mounted the Solo690 to it, works very well and worked on Dan`s Shindawi 500, the Red Brick saw, got it running but it needs a carb kit to make it run right.
How is the snow sled coming along?


----------



## SawTroll

I have been nice lately, haven't involved myself in any fight in several days! :cool2:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I havn`t had much time to work on saws either, built a milling frame and mounted the Solo690 to it, works very well and worked on Dan`s Shindawi 500, the Red Brick saw, got it running but it needs a carb kit to make it run right.
> How is the snow sled coming along?



Didn't know you milled, it's a great way to make lumber. On that note I'm about snoozing here. You have a good night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> I have been nice lately, haven't involved myself in any fight in several days! :cool2:



Good for you, its fun sometimes but not full time....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Didn't know you milled, it's a great way to make lumber. On that note I'm about snoozing here. You have a good night.



My first chainsaw mill setup, I have worked around a few rotary mills and owned a turn down rotary mill for years. I have run a few portable bandsaw mills so making lumber is not new to me. Been a big part of my life so to say.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> The Part Timer, sorry Jerry, been crazy around here. To add to it we are still having internet issues, going to have to dig the line up in the spring and see if it's broken anywhere. I am working on getting my carry concealed pistol permit though.



You'll never regret it.





tbone75 said:


> I have a few of different kits , just never the right one at the time ! LOL



I never have what I need when I need it..I have just learned to deal with if.


Florida is great this time of year. Buddy has a great place on the water and had cold beer when I arrived.....bet I have a headache in the am. 

TIME.


----------



## Cantdog

Well now.........apparently my great day in the woods yesterday had a previously undiscovered downside......dogs got into somthing bad....very, very bad......discarded deer guts I suspect. Dog pharts the like you've never experienced......wake you right up out of a sound sleep dawg pharts.......open the doors and windows at 3:00 AM in Febuary in a 4500 sqft house dawg pharts..... I have had a total of 7 of these dogs over the years and when something like this occurs...it's "when" not "if" they explode violently....they both be on the outside looking in right now...they ain't happy...I ain't happy....man... I got fans on...doors open....my eyes are stihl watering...bad...very, very bad.......


----------



## Cantdog

:censored:.........:help:......:fart:........:bad_smelly:.......:too_sad:.......dayum!!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Well now.........apparently my great day in the woods yesterday had a previously undiscovered downside......dogs got into somthing bad....very, very bad......discarded deer guts I suspect. Dog pharts the like you've never experienced......wake you right up out of a sound sleep dawg pharts.......open the doors and windows at 3:00 AM in Febuary in a 4500 sqft house dawg pharts..... I have had a total of 7 of these dogs over the years and when something like this occurs...it's "when" not "if" they explode violently....they both be on the outside looking in right now...they ain't happy...I ain't happy....man... I got fans on...doors open....my eyes are stihl watering...bad...very, very bad.......



Must be Husky's .......


----------



## dancan

See , Jerry was right , they stink .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Well now.........apparently my great day in the woods yesterday had a previously undiscovered downside......dogs got into somthing bad....very, very bad......discarded deer guts I suspect. Dog pharts the like you've never experienced......wake you right up out of a sound sleep dawg pharts.......open the doors and windows at 3:00 AM in Febuary in a 4500 sqft house dawg pharts..... I have had a total of 7 of these dogs over the years and when something like this occurs...it's "when" not "if" they explode violently....they both be on the outside looking in right now...they ain't happy...I ain't happy....man... I got fans on...doors open....my eyes are stihl watering...bad...very, very bad.......



That's rough right there. You get it aired out yet?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Must be Husky's .......



Nope...... cussed Aussies


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's rough right there. You get it aired out yet?



Nope.... not completely....had to let them in as I had to get back to sleep......they are out again now....I never smelled anything so vile......hangs right in the air..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

At least you caught it before the inevitable explosion that was sure to follow.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well now.........apparently my great day in the woods yesterday had a previously undiscovered downside......dogs got into somthing bad....very, very bad......discarded deer guts I suspect. Dog pharts the like you've never experienced......wake you right up out of a sound sleep dawg pharts.......open the doors and windows at 3:00 AM in Febuary in a 4500 sqft house dawg pharts..... I have had a total of 7 of these dogs over the years and when something like this occurs...it's "when" not "if" they explode violently....they both be on the outside looking in right now...they ain't happy...I ain't happy....man... I got fans on...doors open....my eyes are stihl watering...bad...very, very bad.......



What a way to get woke up at 3am ! :msp_scared: Them dog farts are so nasty !! OL had a big Rott that would do that !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nope.... not completely....had to let them in as I had to get back to sleep......they are out again now....I never smelled anything so vile......hangs right in the air..



Man do I know what that`s like. My dog got into a rotting seal down on the shore, he ate his fill and then rolled in it,over n over. When he came home after I could smell him from 50', he couldn`t understand why I didn`t want him to come running up and rub himself all over me....LOL
Took a couple of weeks and repeated baths before that stench finally abated, however he didn`t get inside the house the whole time.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> At least you caught it before the inevitable explosion that was sure to follow.



LOL!!.....Yes that is a good thing .....I know this from experience!!!


----------



## tbone75

Had a Craftsman/Poulan 3300 dropped off last night. Recoil wont retract and a bar stud is loose. Guess I will do that first. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Dog fahts cant be as bad as Slug fahts,,one of them clears this whole forum out !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Man do I know what that`s like. My dog got into a rotting seal down on the shore, he ate his fill and then rolled in it,over n over. When he came home after I could smell him from 50', he couldn`t understand why I didn`t want him to come running up and rub himself all over me....LOL
> Took a couple of weeks and repeated baths before that stench finally abated, however he didn`t get inside the house the whole time.




Not sure how they managed to get into something......they were right around all day....fortunately they didn't roll in it......and she loves to roll in anything nasty.....him not so much....they are so heartbroken when humans don't share the joy of their perfume.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dog fahts cant be as bad as Slug fahts,,one of them clears this whole forum out !!



I thought Smurf farts did that ? :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Smurf farts turns the air blue ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Not sure how they managed to get into something......they were right around all day....fortunately they didn't roll in it......and she loves to roll in anything nasty.....him not so much....they are so heartbroken when humans don't share the joy of their perfume.....



Being the social pack animal that they are they want to share everything with you, the good,as far as they are concerned and the bad, as far as you are concerned....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see Ron & Robin are going to get snowed on !


----------



## dancan

Bury a roadkill skunk along them dog walking trails , business end up


----------



## tbone75

Not sure what I did , but started hurting bad last night ? So far today is not good at all ! Let the fire go out last night,haven't been able to get down there to start it yet !
I think them shots were doing some good,but maybe they wore off?


----------



## roncoinc

WAT kits come in like several diff flavors.
complete rebuild kit including fule lever and needle..but no spring,none in ANY of the kit's 
A kit with fewer parts without the lever and needle ..
just the fuel pump and metering diaphram with the two gaskets.
Only the metering diaphram with gasket.
only metering diaphram.

Prices accordingly.
I have some of each,reason is when you order say ten kits a $4 diff can ad up quick.
I have many kits with only one thing missing i needed and no place else to get it.
so order a lesser cheaper kit to fill it in.
sometimes i get a carb that was run dry years ago with non ethanol fuel and needs nothing but a new diaphram,,hate to open a $8 kit for just that 

couple years ago when Lawnmower somebody was a sponser he would give some good deals,free shipping over $100.
i contacted him and he said he would give me a real good deal.
told him kits i wanted and him to fill in the rest with the most popular kits for some older and newer saws.
he did a good job and it was $100 well worth it.

walbro,,K10,,K20,,D10,,D20,,all WAT,how many others ? K22-wat,,etc..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> smurf farts turns the air blue ! :msp_sneaky:



lol !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

I see Jerry got in trouble in another thread trying to help 
shoulda told him to really send the saw !!
just aint worth it most times


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> WAT kits come in like several diff flavors.
> complete rebuild kit including fule lever and needle..but no spring,none in ANY of the kit's
> A kit with fewer parts without the lever and needle ..
> just the fuel pump and metering diaphram with the two gaskets.
> Only the metering diaphram with gasket.
> only metering diaphram.
> 
> Prices accordingly.
> I have some of each,reason is when you order say ten kits a $4 diff can ad up quick.
> I have many kits with only one thing missing i needed and no place else to get it.
> so order a lesser cheaper kit to fill it in.
> sometimes i get a carb that was run dry years ago with non ethanol fuel and needs nothing but a new diaphram,,hate to open a $8 kit for just that
> 
> couple years ago when Lawnmower somebody was a sponser he would give some good deals,free shipping over $100.
> i contacted him and he said he would give me a real good deal.
> told him kits i wanted and him to fill in the rest with the most popular kits for some older and newer saws.
> he did a good job and it was $100 well worth it.
> 
> walbro,,K10,,K20,,D10,,D20,,all WAT,how many others ? K22-wat,,etc..



I had Calvin send me kits also, they were the real deal direct from each carb manufacturer, Tillotson, Walbro and Zama.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WAT kits come in like several diff flavors.
> complete rebuild kit including fule lever and needle..but no spring,none in ANY of the kit's
> A kit with fewer parts without the lever and needle ..
> just the fuel pump and metering diaphram with the two gaskets.
> Only the metering diaphram with gasket.
> only metering diaphram.
> 
> Prices accordingly.
> I have some of each,reason is when you order say ten kits a $4 diff can ad up quick.
> I have many kits with only one thing missing i needed and no place else to get it.
> so order a lesser cheaper kit to fill it in.
> sometimes i get a carb that was run dry years ago with non ethanol fuel and needs nothing but a new diaphram,,hate to open a $8 kit for just that
> 
> couple years ago when Lawnmower somebody was a sponser he would give some good deals,free shipping over $100.
> i contacted him and he said he would give me a real good deal.
> told him kits i wanted and him to fill in the rest with the most popular kits for some older and newer saws.
> he did a good job and it was $100 well worth it.
> 
> walbro,,K10,,K20,,D10,,D20,,all WAT,how many others ? K22-wat,,etc..



That would be a good way to have a bunch of kits ! I have been getting them off flea bay , forget the place ? Free shipping and cheap as i have found.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had Calvin send me kits also, they were the real deal direct from each carb manufacturer, Tillotson, Walbro and Zama.



If only he didnt whine so much !!

gone someplace else now,dunno where.
he had good prices and was prompt.
wonder if still the same ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If only he didnt whine so much !!
> 
> gone someplace else now,dunno where.
> he had good prices and was prompt.
> wonder if still the same ?



You find him , let me know ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I seen that sawagain place has a new OEM piston and rings for a 49sp. But they want to much for it ! 70.00 ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I guess that price isn't so bad, I won't run the saw enough to worry about it. LOL I think ?

Robin may want it ?


----------



## tbone75

Robin does the clutch have to pulled off the 49sp ? Looks like a key in it ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I seen that sawagain place has a new OEM piston and rings for a 49sp. But they want to much for it ! 70.00 ! LOL



It's a seller's market........and his price is not out of line.....when you could still get them from Jonsereds they sold for $75.00...P&C was $175.00..

Not only that John....that is the only NOS in the box 49 sp piston I've seen online...ever!!! AND I do keep an eye on such things!!!!

The VEC from Northwoods will work but has issues (that can be overcome) at half the price....but you gotta work to make a real dependable saw with it..and it's the ONLY choice other than used...

Go search "Jonsereds 49sp Build with Northwoods saw Designed and Marketed Piston" You'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> It's a seller's market........and his price is not out of line.....when you could still get them from Jonsereds they sold for $75.00...P&C was $175.00..
> 
> Not only that John....that is the only NOS in the box 49 sp piston I've seen online...ever!!! AND I do keep an eye on such things!!!!
> 
> The VEC from Northwoods will work but has issues (that can be overcome) at half the price....but you gotta work to make a real dependable saw with it..and it's the ONLY choice other than used...
> 
> Go search "Jonsereds 49sp Build with Northwoods saw Designed and Marketed Piston" You'll see what I'm talking about.



Maybe I better go grab that sucker ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin does the clutch have to pulled off the 49sp ? Looks like a key in it ?



Yes to replace if you are going to replace the seal. It's on a taper with a key......there are three threded holes in the spyder to hook a puller to.....and try not to remove the clutch spring. ..they are a wicked pain to get back in without messing them up.


----------



## tbone75

They stihl have the piston , just not sure i want to put so much money into this saw ? If it looked new it would be worth it. LOL Its good just not like new. LOL Plus I can't find anything else I need from there ? By the time I add shipping , ouch ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> They stihl have the piston , just not sure i want to put so much money into this saw ? If it looked new it would be worth it. LOL Its good just not like new. LOL Plus I can't find anything else I need from there ? By the time I add shipping , ouch ! LOL



That's what everyone thinks too...that's why it's still there!!!LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That's what everyone thinks too...that's why it's still there!!!LOL!!



Guess I am just a Ol tight azz ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Seems to have more than one , I added it to my cart just to find out. Other things I got there would show they were gone if they only had one.


----------



## tbone75

Ron , hows the house coming along ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron , hows the house coming along ?



Real good,MAY finish up wood work today.
waiting for help to show up.

want to get back to the shop !!


----------



## tbone75

Think I can go get the stove fired up, then fix the Caftsman.He will be here to get it very soon ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Just remembered i got a husky 44 in a box,with the other one i have complete saw with good p&c.
just need to put together 
one of many.......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Seems to have more than one , I added it to my cart just to find out. Other things I got there would show they were gone if they only had one.



That's good to know!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Real good,MAY finish up wood work today.
> waiting for help to show up.
> 
> want to get back to the shop !!



Great ! Bet its looking good !

Them saws are waiting ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just remembered i got a husky 44 in a box,with the other one i have complete saw with good p&c.
> just need to put together
> one of many.......



Had a nice 44 I traded off. Nice little saw !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Guess I am just a Ol tight azz ! LOL



Well....it's quite a bit of money for a saw that's only worth $100-$150...but it's always been that way....I paid $249.95 for my original 49sp back in '78, brandy new with a hat, tool kit, grease gun, scrench etc....back in '93 when it needed a P&C I couldn't see $175.00 plus labor on a saw I only paid $250 for new...!!! P.S. She's all better now!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That's good to know!!!



If I can find something else he has I need ,I will likely get one. LOL Shipping just sucks !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> If I can find something else he has I need ,I will likely get one. LOL Shipping just sucks !



Hey Slug
There's a 49sp on it's way to you. Good P&C too.


----------



## Scooterbum

Gonna head back in the hills this morning and see if I can give that new saw a workout.Weather here has been rain or high winds since it arrived.Been buggin'


----------



## dancan

Huusuqeezz run like one of the phases of the tides .........Slack tide .


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Hey Slug
> There's a 49sp on it's way to you. Good P&C too.



Sneaky arse , aint ya ! :msp_sneaky: 

Gonna be 49SPs coming out my ears ! LOL



Robin hold yer horses !


----------



## tbone75

Thought I would try the easy off on transfer , it works ! Left it sit over night rinsed it off and sanded a little with 400 grit. No cooking the jug or anything !
I did try to keep it inside the jug so it didn't eat on the outside to much.
The transfer almost wiped off !
Going to try a couple more jugs ?


----------



## tbone75

The before pix.


----------



## Scooterbum

Take a wooden dowel rod and chuck it in the drill. Then duct tape a piece of ScotchBrite to it and wrap in the right direction. Use like a hone.
Fastest way to fix a cylider.


----------



## jimdad07

Part timer checking in. How is everyone today?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Part timer checking in. How is everyone today?



Hey ! Theres that strange guy checking in !


No .......... I didn't say stranger. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Thins place is nuts on the weekends ! Just got rid of the Craftsman,now got 2 more guys I use to work with bring saws ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Working on the 044 , trying to put cir-clips in ! What a pain these are ! Using my little screwdriver with the notch in it to push them in. Got one in , trying the other I slipped ! Jammed my finger into the flywheel , now I got a sore finger and a bloody saw ! :bang:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Working on the 044 , trying to put cir-clips in ! What a pain these are ! Using my little screwdriver with the notch in it to push them in. Got one in , trying the other I slipped ! Jammed my finger into the flywheel , now I got a sore finger and a bloody saw ! :bang:



Open wound for Stihlitosis to set in !!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Thought I would try the easy off on transfer , it works ! Left it sit over night rinsed it off and sanded a little with 400 grit. No cooking the jug or anything !
> I did try to keep it inside the jug so it didn't eat on the outside to much.
> The transfer almost wiped off !
> Going to try a couple more jugs ?



49sp Cyl looks pretty good John.......

Sorry about your finger......but really what did you expect...working on those Stihls....wonder you didn't lose an eye!!!


----------



## dancan

Scooterbum said:


> Take a wooden dowel rod and chuck it in the drill. Then duct tape a piece of ScotchBrite to it and wrap in the right direction. Use like a hone.
> Fastest way to fix a cylider.



You gonna send Mr.Allthumbs there the step by step instructions with pictures so he doesn't wrap the ductape all around the scotchbrite and have to sit there for hours trying to figure out why it's not working ?


----------



## DSS

I like this thread. You guys dislike working on Stihls as much as I do. 
Ron, if you have a tank/handle for a 44 left over when you're done, I could use one.


----------



## tbone75

I washed my finger with bleach ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got my postal scales today ! Kinda small , but should work just fine. I will read TFM later. LOL Should save me a lot of running around. The PO , Fred-X and UPS will pick stuff up if its paid and ready to send ! Well worth 20.00 !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I washed my finger with bleach ! LOL



Feel better now?? LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

I got Scoot all messed up ! LOL He was trying to surprise me with that 49sp showing up ! LOL He seen I was about to buy that piston and had to tell me. LOL

Sounds like it needs very little ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Feel better now?? LOL!!!



All good now ! I rubbed on the 49SP just to be safe !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I got Scoot all messed up ! LOL He was trying to surprise me with that 49sp showing up ! LOL He seen I was about to buy that piston and had to tell me. LOL
> 
> Sounds like it needs very little ?



OK I'll hold on the parts for the time being......and will stay tuned for what you may need....is it in the mail yet??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK I'll hold on the parts for the time being......and will stay tuned for what you may need....is it in the mail yet??



It may be ? Scoot was real sneaky ! Has someone sending it ? LOL Sounds like I should have everything ?
May just be fixing the one coming, good shape he said. Just have to wait and see ? LOL
Then you will be getting some parts ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Them guys I worked with brought me a little Eeko 3000 and a Husky 445 to work on. LOL This is the 3rd little Eeko that guy has brought over ! He has one new 3400 and a 3000 I already fixed up,he found this on CL. Guess he likes them ? LOL 
The other guy bought the Eeko 3000 I had for sale ! LOL
Them things sure go fast around here ? 4th one I have sold,got another to put together yet.


----------



## roncoinc

Got some saw parts in today.

Now to work myself up for the job. . 

sit down with the Catain a bit and settle my nerves


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got some saw parts in today.
> 
> Now to work myself up for the job. .
> 
> sit down with the Catain a bit and settle my nerves



I need some of them too , the 372 recoil I have don't have one on it. May need some for the 371 too ? LOL

That all ya git today ?


----------



## roncoinc

That was a tough job !! 

:tire:


got it finished tho.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I need some of them too , the 372 recoil I have don't have one on it. May need some for the 371 too ? LOL
> 
> That all ya git today ?



Was i expecting something else ??

got my clay yestday


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was i expecting something else ??
> 
> got my clay yestday



Looks like new again !

Don't know what you may have ordered ? LOL

I got a box of 029 Super parts ! LOL Looks like I need a crankcase for it ! Dang it ! Everything else is good. They don't stay around very long either. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks like new again !
> 
> Don't know what you may have ordered ? LOL
> 
> I got a box of 029 Super parts ! LOL Looks like I need a crankcase for it ! Dang it ! Everything else is good. They don't stay around very long either. LOL



It IS new,,never been on a saw..


----------



## tbone75

The scales I bought.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The scales I bought.



Well worth it.
i have a set,only goes up to 35 lbs tho.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It IS new,,never been on a saw..



Is it one of them AM parts ? Sure looks good !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Is it one of them AM parts ? Sure looks good !



Yup,,CHEAP !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well worth it.
> i have a set,only goes up to 35 lbs tho.



This one goes up to 85 , seen some that went to 35 and 50 lbs.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,CHEAP !!



Been looking at them , may just buy some ? 365,372,371 . LOL I did buy a clutch cover,looks OK ?


----------



## tbone75

Just membered ! My FIL stihl has my 365 ! I better go take that back ! LOL One of my favorite saws !


----------



## tbone75

He told me 3 or 4 times how well he likes it ! Has a 24" bar on it right now,it likes it just fine ! LOL

Its Nutterized ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go try that other cir-clip ? And get the jug glued on the 044. Can't finish it till the fuel line and impulse lines get here.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey guys....looks like everyone is having a good day with saws. Too rough to get offshore but played in the river a bit in the river. Little over 90* here today....crazy this is Feb!


----------



## little possum

Tomorrow will be day 14 of work. Hard after that $, if you guys miss me  Finally went to the bank to get a loan and try to build my credit. Coming out from under my rock!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Tomorrow will be day 14 of work. Hard after that $, if you guys miss me  Finally went to the bank to get a loan and try to build my credit. Coming out from under my rock!



Least your working ! 

Stihl gotta call ya SLACKER ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Got some done on the 044 ! Hope to hear it run tomorrow !

Dang finger hurts ! :msp_angry: Stupid Steel ! :mad2:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got some done on the 044 ! Hope to hear it run tomorrow !
> 
> Dang finger hurts ! :msp_angry: Stupid Steel ! :mad2:



parts be in tomorrow ?


----------



## little possum

Definitely glad to be workin. Figure the rise in gas prices may slow everything back down again.. IDK why the economists cant figure that one out. College education doesnt learn you common sense. We are supposed to be on 10hr days, but worked 3 12s last week, and 6 on Sat and Sunday.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> parts be in tomorrow ?



No , just used some I had here. They look good , so be OK for now. Want to get it fired up so I can get on the 2 saw that showed up today. LOL


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Definitely glad to be workin. Figure the rise in gas prices may slow everything back down again.. IDK why the economists cant figure that one out. College education doesnt learn you common sense. We are supposed to be on 10hr days, but worked 3 12s last week, and 6 on Sat and Sunday.



Your stihl young ! Grab that money when ya can ! LOL



Our guberment ? Dam that is funny ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

I tried using the cir-clips that came with this kit. JUNK !! Found some OEM the same size and used them. Didn't have any trouble putting them in. There usually different size than OEM , not these . .040 thick ,same as OEM. Not sure what brand they are ? Could be Husky !


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


>



Looks like a place we used to drill oil wells. LOL Flat spot on the side of a big arse hill ! LOL


----------



## RandyMac

can you guess what is in that cloud of dust?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> can you guess what is in that cloud of dust?



Looks kinda smokey ? You in there somewhere ? LOL

Something in front of that tree ? Truck ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I tried using the cir-clips that came with this kit. JUNK !! Found some OEM the same size and used them. Didn't have any trouble putting them in. There usually different size than OEM , not these . .040 thick ,same as OEM. Not sure what brand they are ? Could be Husky !



Why junk ?
supposed to fit tight.


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Looks kinda smokey ? You in there somewhere ? LOL
> 
> Something in front of that tree ? Truck ?



There is a D8 in that dust, with a turn of logs.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Why junk ?
> supposed to fit tight.



The SOBs bent trying to put them in !


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> There is a D8 in that dust, with a turn of logs.



Take a LOT of dust to hide that ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Why junk ?
> supposed to fit tight.



I am sure they would have stayed if I could get them in. LOL Tried for dang near 30 mins on one !

Not the kind with the ears on them. Not the easy ones ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron did I put that 12 volt dremel like thing in your box ? Meant to ?


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
Been a long day here. Son woke up at 4am screaming his ear hurts.
Off to the doctor. Has double ear infections. It's on the outer ear,
Not too bad. Inner ear is worse. Have meds in it now. Hopefully
clears up in a few days.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> If only he didnt whine so much !!
> 
> gone someplace else now,dunno where.
> he had good prices and was prompt.
> wonder if still the same ?



Yeah,...I know where he is now.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all,
> Been a long day here. Son woke up at 4am screaming his ear hurts.
> Off to the doctor. Has double ear infections. It's on the outer ear,
> Not too bad. Inner ear is worse. Have meds in it now. Hopefully
> clears up in a few days.



Sure hope it gets better soon ! That stuff is no fun at all !


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I am sure they would have stayed if I could get them in. LOL Tried for dang near 30 mins on one !
> 
> Not the kind with the ears on them. Not the easy ones ! LOL



Did they look like a C? Use a Stihl screwdriver and grind a hook in the end.
It works great to get those in.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,...I know where he is now.



Where the he!! am I ? Think I got lost today ?:help:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Sure hope it gets better soon ! That stuff is no fun at all !



Just gave him his second dose of ear drops. They seem to be working.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Did they look like a C? Use a Stihl screwdriver and grind a hook in the end.
> It works great to get those in.



Yes and already had a modded screwdriver just for that ! LOL Stihl wouldn't go !


----------



## sefh3

How's the grandbaby doing John?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Just gave him his second dose of ear drops. They seem to be working.



Good ! Hate to see the little ones in pain !


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Yes and already had a modded screwdriver just for that ! LOL Stihl wouldn't go !



I have had a few sets of aftermarket ones that were like that. They stink getting them out too.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> How's the grandbaby doing John?



Daughter said he is much better today ! Hardly fussing at all !


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I have had a few sets of aftermarket ones that were like that. They stink getting them out too.



I bet they do ! No worries on this one , now ! LOL The other ones went right in the trash !


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Good ! Hate to see the little ones in pain !



Glad he's doing well. I hate seeing those little guys hurt also. Not any fun especially when you can't do anything about it.


----------



## tbone75

Hey Scott , got a 029 crankcase ? LOL 

Just teasing , I know your looking your self ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I bet they do ! No worries on this one , now ! LOL The other ones went right in the trash !



If you can get them suckers in, they usually bend or break getting them out.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Glad he's doing well. I hate seeing those little guys hurt also. Not any fun especially when you can't do anything about it.



Yes , give anything to trade places with them !


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> If you can get them suckers in, they usually bend or break getting them out.



Bet they stay in , if you get them in ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Hey Scott , got a 029 crankcase ? LOL
> 
> Just teasing , I know your looking your self ! LOL



Actually I think I have an extra one. I'll check tomorrow for you.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron did I put that 12 volt dremel like thing in your box ? Meant to ?



Yes,havent had a chance to check it out yet.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Actually I think I have an extra one. I'll check tomorrow for you.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yes,havent had a chance to check it out yet.



Not sure its worth a crap ? But you can plug it into your truck to use it ! No converter needed !


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmm...dogs seem less aromatic tonight........OL's been burnin sumpin all day to lose the smell.......man.... rough night last night...couldn't sleep more than an hr...waiting for a dog to whine.....no suicide bomber dogs allowed here........Me thinks the awful has been left well astearn this evening.....got some saw parts in the mail today......not the ones I was waiting for....but ones I stihl needed.......gray day....snow tonight....don't meen to be a buzzkill.....LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmm...dogs seem less aromatic tonight........OL's been burnin sumpin all day to lose the smell.......man.... rough night last night...couldn't sleep more than an hr...waiting for a dog to whine.....no suicide bomber dogs allowed here........Me thinks the awful has been left well astearn this evening.....got some saw parts in the mail today......not the ones I was waiting for....but ones I stihl needed.......gray day....snow tonight....don't meen to be a buzzkill.....LOL!!!!



Sounds like you may get a foot of snow up there ?

Bad dogs ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmm...dogs seem less aromatic tonight........OL's been burnin sumpin all day to lose the smell.......man.... rough night last night...couldn't sleep more than an hr...waiting for a dog to whine.....no suicide bomber dogs allowed here........Me thinks the awful has been left well astearn this evening.....got some saw parts in the mail today......not the ones I was waiting for....but ones I stihl needed.......gray day....snow tonight....don't meen to be a buzzkill.....LOL!!!!



Been snowing a couple hours or so,,maybe got 3/8 inch so far..
33 deg outside,most of it is mist.
hope it's gonna miss me ??


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you may get a foot of snow up there ?
> 
> Bad dogs ! :hmm3grin2orange:




Wicked bad dogs!!!......Bad neighbor at the shop too......not above eating deer....whenever....but doesn't disopse of the evidence well.....it would seem.....old school chum...we'll have chat....if this happens again I'll bring the so affected dogs over to visit him for 24 hrs or so......they can "Chat" with him.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Been snowing a couple hours or so,,maybe got 3/8 inch so far..
> 33 deg outside,most of it is mist.
> hope it's gonna miss me ??



Looks like you will ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Wicked bad dogs!!!......Bad neighbor at the shop too......not above eating deer....whenever....but doesn't disopse of the evidence well.....it would seem.....old school chum...we'll have chat....if this happens again I'll bring the so affected dogs over to visit him for 24 hrs or so......they can "Chat" with him.....LOL!!!



:msp_ohmy: MEEN Pit Bull ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Another full day of cheese store refrigeration. Piped up and wired two walk in cooler condensing units. Almost have another non saw project done. Getting there slowly.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Another full day of cheese store refrigeration. Piped up and wired two walk in cooler condensing units. Almost have another non saw project done. Getting there slowly.



Sound kinda busy for a SLACKER ? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> :msp_ohmy: MEEN Pit Bull ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I don't appreciate being on the verge of puking all night and not being able to sleep.......without having had a real good time..........first.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I don't appreciate being on the verge of puking all night and not being able to sleep.......without having had a real good time..........first.......



I would be very MEEN ! Nothing is nasty as rotten dog farts ! !!!!

Bottle that stuff , bet ya can sell it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Been a long time since I had a spinning bed ! LOL Don't miss that either !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I don't appreciate being on the verge of puking all night and not being able to sleep.......without having had a real good time..........first.......[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> DAYUM !!!!
> 
> gotta change my depends after reading that !! LOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I would be very MEEN ! Nothing is nasty as rotten dog farts ! !!!!
> 
> Bottle that stuff , bet ya can sell it ! LOL




I'll tell ya ol' son.....If I coulda bottled that I sure would have....just to get it out of my atmosphere.........that was bad stuff.....real bad.......I never......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I'll tell ya ol' son.....If I coulda bottled that I sure would have....just to get it out of my atmosphere.........that was bad stuff.....real bad.......I never......



Our guberment would pay big bucks for that stuff ! Turn it loose over in the sand ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Better start preparing for battle Robin, better start boiling eggs and eating ring bologna. Fight stink with stink.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Better start preparing for battle Robin, better start boiling eggs and eating ring bologna. Fight stink with stink.



Won't never be good nuff to fight dog farts !


----------



## tbone75

Anyone happen to know what the NE stands for on a 346 XP NE ?

Or I could just look it up. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Won't never be good nuff to fight dog farts !



You're right, my dog can clear the room sometime.


----------



## tbone75

Oh yea .......... I bought it. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Oh yea .......... I bought it. LOL



Probably another mini mac...


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Probably another mini mac...



No !! 346XP NE , new edition. LOL Like new everything but the P&C.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> No !! 346XP NE , new edition. LOL Like new everything but the P&C.



You finally put husky tags on an echo, new low John.


----------



## tbone75

I think I needed another 346 ! Got rid of one ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You finally put husky tags on an echo, new low John.



Go ahead , you aint got one ! :msp_razz:

I have a Monkey 346 too ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Buncha SLACKERS went to bed ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Go ahead , you aint got one ! :msp_razz:
> 
> I have a Monkey 346 too ! LOL



Envy is a stinky cologne. I've never run one but I've heard nothing but good about them.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Buncha SLACKERS went to bed ! :msp_sneaky:



Still hear but not for long.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Still hear but not for long.



Yep ....... Getting late for Slugs too ! LOL


A 346 is just plain fun to run ! A Mooberized one is even more fun ! LOL

You need to try one !


----------



## tbone75

Think yer right Jim , TIME ! LOL

Have a good one !


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

Has anyone ever answered the OPs question? Do you remember what it was?:msp_w00t:

As you were!


----------



## Stihl 041S

manyhobies said:


> Has anyone ever answered the OPs question? Do you remember what it was?:msp_w00t:
> 
> As you were!



Many times......

Yes.......

And we are......


----------



## tbone75

Slug bot checking in , guess didn't need to Rob has it under control !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Slug bot checking in , guess didn't need to Rob has it under control !



How is the Lil guy and his grandpa doing???


----------



## dancan

Slack slack slack .
Is that how to run a chain ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Slack slack slack .
> Is that how to run a chain ?



Yes if you don't want it broken........nice and slack.....


----------



## tbone75

Slug bot is back up again ! Can't seem to sleep .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> How is the Lil guy and his grandpa doing???



Lil guy is doing fine ! Grandpa Slug , not so much. LOL Dang back aint happy ?


Had 2 more saws dropped off last night ! Eeko 5000 & a Craptsman/Poolin. LOL Guess I gots to get busy on the 044 !! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin John......light snow here...just enough to make everything white....little more today...perhaps..


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin John......light snow here...just enough to make everything white....little more today...perhaps..



Not getting what they said you may ?

Suppose to get a little snow here today too.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers. Just woke up sweating as my buddy just leaves the windows open. Pretty dang sticky.

When I get a computer with a connection again, I will get some pictures up. Very pretty but I don't think it is for me full time.

Got a call last night, the is a 660 waiting on me at the house! That is good as the toy fund is los right now. They say it runs but dies under load....we will see.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Not getting what they said you may ?
> 
> Suppose to get a little snow here today too.




No they started backing off the predictions Fri......started at a foot...then 3-6"....then 1-3" not sure what it is now probably 1-3 stihl.....said they were moving it offshore so them dang 'nadians could have some this time around....share the joy ...is how they put it...


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning slackers. Just woke up sweating as my buddy just leaves the windows open. Pretty dang sticky.
> 
> When I get a computer with a connection again, I will get some pictures up. Very pretty but I don't think it is for me full time.
> 
> Got a call last night, the is a 660 waiting on me at the house! That is good as the toy fund is los right now. They say it runs but dies under load....we will see.



You get to keep it ?

Real happy to hear your sweating !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Share the joy..that's a nice way to put it.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No they started backing off the predictions Fri......started at a foot...then 3-6"....then 1-3" not sure what it is now probably 1-3 stihl.....said they were moving it offshore so them dang 'nadians could have some this time around....share the joy ...is how they put it...



Good ! Send it up to Auntie Dan !


----------



## tbone75

Bet the Smurf didn't get much snow either. He be mad ! Can't play with the plow truck ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Bet the Smurf didn't get much snow either. He be mad ! Can't play with the plow truck ! LOL



My radar is showing he's in a hole...between snows right now......but also looks like we're got some coming ashore soon...pretty darn gray out....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> My radar is showing he's in a hole...between snows right now......but also looks like we're got some coming ashore soon...pretty darn gray out....



Hope you don't get much from it .


----------



## tbone75

Need to find a break flag for this Eeko 5000 ,lts hard to tell how he broke it off ? Its one of the saws I traded for wood. LOL
Its been cutting a LOT of wood this winter ! Sells it fast as he can cut it !


----------



## tbone75

Them guys brought me about 20 chains to sharpen too ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Them guys brought me about 20 chains to sharpen too ! LOL



How long will those take at slug rate?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> How long will those take at slug rate?



Bout a week , give or take a week.


----------



## dancan

15F right now but going up and no snow 
Daytime highs all week are forecast at mid to high 30's .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Bout a week , give or take a week.



That's better than my rate! Nothing but hand filing for me still.....I am rarely in a rush though!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 15F right now but going up and no snow
> Daytime highs all week are forecast at mid to high 30's .



Up in the 40s this week !


----------



## roncoinc

Yaaawwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........


snowed all night,,got about 1/2 inch..


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's better than my rate! Nothing but hand filing for me still.....I am rarely in a rush though!



I have 2 grinders , I use them on OP chains ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yaaawwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........
> 
> 
> snowed all night,,got about 1/2 inch..



Better get that plow truck warmed up ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John,,did you get a software disc with your camera setup ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John,,did you get a software disc with your camera setup ??



Seems like I have one from the OLs camera ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Seems like I have one from the OLs camera ?



The security camera setup.

the one with four cam's you had about a year now and havent set up yet ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Well.yesterday didn't see the garage at all but today ibr been pre-approves for garage time. 

Gotta get.this last 026 together, and get pictures of the 480CD......


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Well.yesterday didn't see the garage at all but today ibr been pre-approves for garage time.
> 
> Gotta get.this last 026 together, and get pictures of the 480CD......



Yur gonna regret parting with that big ol beast !!

one of the best landing saws ever made..


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Them guys brought me about 20 chains to sharpen too ! LOL



You're getting a regular business going there.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> You're getting a regular business going there.



Gives him something to do....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Yaaawwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........
> 
> 
> snowed all night,,got about 1/2 inch..



Ya need one of these to help out with your plowing ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ya need one of these to help out with your plowing ?



Yep,..a 14' wing bolted to the front of your four wheeler will clear a lot of snow fast....LOL


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
The antibotics for the little one's ears is working. He slept all night and half the morning. He's feeling alot better now.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The security camera setup.
> 
> the one with four cam's you had about a year now and havent set up yet ??



No I don't think it came with one ?

I will get it put up when it warms up a little ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You're getting a regular business going there.



Not what I was really wanting o do ! LOL Just a hobby , that is trying to turn into a JOB ! :msp_razz:


Oh no ! I said a very bad word ! Hope I don't get sent to banned camp ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Gives him something to do....



That was the pan ! Something I could do sitting on my arse most of the time. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No I don't think it came with one ?
> 
> I will get it put up when it warms up a little ! LOL



If it is internet capable it should have come with one,mine dont work


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If it is internet capable it should have come with one,mine dont work



I will get the box out and see ?


----------



## tbone75

The 044 is almost done , just need to dig out a good carb and put it on. 150 compression right now,hope it goes up a bunch ? LOL Not likely more than 10 lbs.


----------



## tbone75

Tried that clay bar stuff on a real faded cover,didn't do anything . I will try it on some other ones not such bad shape ?

Really got it to shine my Vette and other cars with. LOL Seen how it makes Ron's Vette look !

Just got up from a nap , fell asleep sitting in my puter chair ! LOL It was a rough night.


----------



## tbone75

Ron my cam stuff has a disc,its one of them tiny things ? Only 3" ! LOL

Will try to copy it ?


----------



## tbone75

Got it Ron , mail it out Mon.


----------



## roncoinc

Got about seven inches of white concrete so far..

Dug my wat to the outdoor freezer and went exploring 

found tonites supper.

took out 5 gal of frozen tomatoes to put on woodstove and simmer into sauce.
add some of my home grown basil and will smell good for days ! .


----------



## dancan

Talking to yourself again John ???


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got it Ron , mail it out Mon.



Tnx,,will be better than ones i can find on internet..


----------



## dancan

I see I spoke too soon , must be Huqvtosis setting in .
Fish chowdah simmering away on the stove , that should fix the Huqvtosis


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I see I spoke too soon , must be Huqvtosis setting in .
> Fish chowdah simmering away on the stove , that should fix the Huqvtosis



What kind of fish ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> What kind of fish ??



Stihlhead I expect.........


----------



## roncoinc

cantdog said:


> stihlhead i expect.........



lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Haddock , plain old fresh haddock .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Haddock , plain old fresh haddock .



Mmmmmmmmm!!!!! Way better than Stihlhead for chowdah.....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Mmmmmmmmm!!!!! Way better than Stihlhead for chowdah.....



Mmmmm,,,,,,,,,,, DEEP FRIED !!!!!!

cod for chowdah.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Stihlhead I expect.........





Cantdog said:


> Mmmmmmmmm!!!!! Way better than Stihlhead for chowdah.....



And here I was going to ask for a recipee ........On Alaskan cod chowdah BaHahahahahahahaahhaahahahah Yuk .

Ayup , haddock  for chowdah and deep fried .


----------



## Cantdog

Had "All you can eat" deep fried haddock last night.....mashed taters fresh and greenbeans......no fish tonight....but yes haddock for both...unless all ya got is cod...then chowdah for sure....


----------



## dancan

Where does "Alaskan" fit in the cod chain ?
Sumthin dream't up by the Elux marketing team to try and sell fert to inlanders ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Where does "Alaskan" fit in the cod chain ?
> Sumthin dream't up by the Elux marketing team to try and sell fert to inlanders ?



Probly cod season closed in canada ?

dont forget " secret " ingrediant


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> And here I was going to ask for a recipee ........On Alaskan cod chowdah BaHahahahahahahaahhaahahahah Yuk .
> 
> Ayup , haddock  for chowdah and deep fried .



I think this was a missprint........I think it was "Alaskan cord chowdah"......this is when you gotts no fish so you cut up bits of old fishline to throw in the warm milk with your tater skins and onion skins, for the "fish' taste......just remember the recipee calls for manilla (hemp) line...not monofiliment......that wouldn't taste as good.....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Probly cod season closed in canada ?
> 
> dont forget " secret " ingrediant



I was going to put some in but the wife was watching me like a hawk , can't deviate from how her grandmother showed her . Next time when she's out LOL
Stihl good


----------



## tbone75

Finished "3" saws today ! The Eeko,Craptsnan and my 044 ! The 044 fired right up and sounds real good too ! OEM dual port muff. LOL Now to go try some wood with it ? 

After the break !


----------



## tbone75

044 pic , not a bad looking saw for parts out of a box. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess I could add a couple more pix of the 044 , I am sure Ron wants to see it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Guess I could add a couple more pix of the 044 , I am sure Ron wants it. :hmm3grin2orange:



I think you're right .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 044 pic , not a bad looking saw for parts out of a box. LOL









:bad_smelly:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> :bad_smelly:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Knew you would like that !


----------



## tbone75

The 044 runs dang good ! Took it and the 046 out to make a few slices to how much different they are.The 046 has a little more just as it should. And there sure isn't nothing wrong with the way the 044 runs !
When it cools down I will check the compression again.


----------



## tbone75

Ron did you ever think the Slug could put a saw together that fast ? :hmm3grin2orange:

Kinda out did muself ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Gonna pay fer it too now ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Cantdog

Mmmmmmm......Goslings and coke.....just went up and did Hoss...dayum he's a pretty critter when he's charging across the pasture through a foot and a half of snow all blowing up over his head and out to the sides.......I tell myself he's coming so fast 'cause he's happy to see me.....not.....it's just supper time....and sometimes a red delicious...but not tonight...

We got 5" or so... not over yet.....been snowing all day.....been trying to scrounge up a minty set of 670 Super II or Champ cases.....gotts everything else but the cases I'm finding as as worn as the ones I have.......625 or 630 Super II cases would do if "minty" enough....want "minty" or NOS......patience......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mmmmmmm......Goslings and coke.....just went up and did Hoss...dayum he's a pretty critter when he's charging across the pasture through a foot and a half of snow all blowing up over his head and out to the sides.......I tell myself he's coming so fast 'cause he's happy to see me.....not.....it's just supper time....and sometimes a red delicious...but not tonight...
> 
> We got 5" or so... not over yet.....been snowing all day.....been trying to scrounge up a minty set of 670 Super II or Champ cases.....gotts everything else but the cases I'm finding as as worn as the ones I have.......625 or 630 Super II cases would do if "minty" enough....want "minty" or NOS......patience......



That sawagain place have any ? I didn't look for them. But I will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Mmmmmmm......Goslings and coke..........



And here I thot that Goslings was some kinda fancy whine ........


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That sawagain place have any ? I didn't look for them. But I will keep an eye out for you.




Don't know....I'll go look.....


----------



## Cantdog

Nope...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> And here I thot that Goslings was some kinda fancy whine ........



Silly 'nadian.......what did you think a "Dark and Stormy" was made of..........ros..eh???


----------



## Cantdog

No matter...Goslings is gone....onto Stolies, cran juice and selzer now....no whining.....heheheh....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> And here I thot that Goslings was some kinda fancy whine ........



Somebody put a big box of some kind of parts in muh truck, it only smells a little bit bad, can`t be all Hooskie parts....:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nope...



Well chit !


----------



## dancan

I've been tryin' plenty of new labels since this summer but I have steered clear of the whine and ros eh section like a Huqvee does from work .
Might have to try that Dark and Stormy though .


----------



## dancan

There was some Eeeco parts in the box ........


----------



## tbone75

There went 2 saws home ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> There went 2 saws home ! LOL



:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Well chit !



These are hard to find NOS...partly because you can or could get them new from a dealer....used is fine but minty with good paint where it shows it what I want......blew it it a while back... Bryce had a really nice 670 Super II case/crank set for $48.00......bought a $40.00 630 case set two piece ign) that was equally as good for another project and when I went back a few days later the 670 was gone.... Not a big need.. just have a plan to build a ported 672 Redskvarna West Coast clone and been gathering the good stuff for it...


----------



## tbone75

Chili for supper ! Could be a rough night for the OL ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> These are hard to find NOS...partly because you can or could get them new from a dealer....used is fine but minty with good paint where it shows it what I want......blew it it a while back... Bryce had a really nice 670 Super II case/crank set for $48.00......bought a $40.00 630 case set two piece ign) that was equally as good for another project and when I went back a few days later the 670 was gone.... Not a big need.. just have a plan to build a ported 672 Redskvarna West Coast clone and been gathering the good stuff for it...



I only have one 670, it has a bit of chain rash on the clutch side.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> These are hard to find NOS...partly because you can or could get them new from a dealer....used is fine but minty with good paint where it shows it what I want......blew it it a while back... Bryce had a really nice 670 Super II case/crank set for $48.00......bought a $40.00 630 case set two piece ign) that was equally as good for another project and when I went back a few days later the 670 was gone.... Not a big need.. just have a plan to build a ported 672 Redskvarna West Coast clone and been gathering the good stuff for it...



You try that old Jred dealer in farmington NH i told you about ?

still have Parner nos parts and some old red parts,,i know i told you.


----------



## tbone75

The OL over did the chili just a bit ! Dang mouth is on fire !



This could be scary tomorrow ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I only have one 670, it has a bit of chain rash on the clutch side.



Well that's under the cover...I'm assuming....


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,call this place.

Information about Watson Corner Svc Ctr in Farmington, NH - Automotive repairs garages Near Me


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You try that old Jred dealer in farmington NH i told you about ?
> 
> still have Parner nos parts and some old red parts,,i know i told you.



Don't recall......If you did.. I spaced it.....I only been "Arm Chair Shopping" on th interwebs.....patiently.....cheeply..more cheep than patient..I guess...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well that's under the cover...I'm assuming....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,call this place.
> 
> Information about Watson Corner Svc Ctr in Farmington, NH - Automotive repairs garages Near Me



Thanks Ron!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


>



Robin don't need that , I'll take it ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Cantdog

Nice 670 Jerry......that is an early version with the two piece ign......I'm looking for the later version with the one piece ign...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Ron!



Part numbers along with discription will help.
any other red parts ask about with part numbers handy.
think they been in bizz since 1970 selling saws.
he has pulled some stuff out of the attic that has amazed me.
dont expect a friendly long conversation tho if he is busy.
tell him your a Jred collector.
guy that answers the phone is blind so he relays to the owner.
he also does the brake jobs.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Nice 670 Jerry......that is an early version with the two piece ign......I'm looking for the later version with the one piece ign...



That was a landing saw also..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Part numbers along with discription will help.
> any other red parts ask about with part numbers handy.
> think they been in bizz since 1970 selling saws.
> he has pulled some stuff out of the attic that has amazed me.
> dont expect a friendly long conversation tho if he is busy.
> tell him your a Jred collector.
> guy that answers the phone is blind so he relays to the owner.
> he also does the brake jobs.


!!!!

The blind guy or the owner does brake jobs?? LOL!!


I'll get the numbers for what version I want and give him a call...I'm awful cheep though...don't wanna pay msrp!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

John,...check your PM box right away...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That was a landing saw also..



No, its been a pulp saw all its life til I got it.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> !!!!
> 
> The blind guy or the owner does brake jobs?? LOL!!
> 
> 
> I'll get the numbers for what version I want and give him a call...I'm awful cheep though...don't wanna pay msrp!!



The blind guy does the brake jobs.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> No, its been a pulp saw all its life til I got it.



Dont know what you call a pulp saw but it has the holes in the sturrup for a measuring stick.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Dont know what you call a pulp saw but it has the holes in the sturrup for a measuring stick.



That could well be for cutting 4' in the woods...forwarding on a homemade tractor or walking beam trailer...


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> The OL over did the chili just a bit ! Dang mouth is on fire !
> 
> 
> 
> This could be scary tomorrow ! :msp_ohmy:





Cantdog said:


> Well keep that under the covers.......



Yup , scarry , scarry , scaaaarrrrrrreeeeeee ! 
Make sure you pull the covers up overhead tonight .












:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That could well be for cutting 4' in the woods...forwarding on a homemade tractor or walking beam trailer...



All of the saws used up here for cutting pulp had a whip, measuring stick installed on the rear handle of the saw, pulp was either 4' ,old days or then changed up to 8' later on. The saw along with its whip would be adjusted to 4' 1" and to get 8' it was two lengths of the saw and whip, measured from bar tip to rear tip of the whip.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Dont know what you call a pulp saw but it has the holes in the sturrup for a measuring stick.



Daum Ron , I was already "Out There" last week splainin' the measuring stick thing .


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> All of the saws used up here for cutting pulp had a whip, measuring stick installed on the rear handle of the saw, pulp was either 4' ,old days or then changed up to 8' later on. The saw along with its whip would be adjusted to 4' 1" and to get 8' it was two lengths of the saw and whip, measured from bar tip to rear tip of the whip.



Guess it wouldnt make much diff if it was cut out in the woods or at a landing 
still can cut pulp at the landing,,but if it cut in the woods i guess you couldnt call it a landing saw 
how about " production " saw ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Daum Ron , I was already "Out There" last week splainin' the measuring stick thing .



Just put a jamb nut on the front bar nut and take a fiberglass CB radio antenna and tap the end to fit and cut to length.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Guess it wouldnt make much diff if it was cut out in the woods or at a landing
> still can cut pulp at the landing,,but if it cut in the woods i guess you couldnt call it a landing saw
> how about " production " saw ??



Back before the Porters picked up the pulp in the woods it was handled and loaded by hand, therefor cut 4' long. Once the porters came along then pulp was cut to 8'2"-8'4" right out in the woods. If wood was cut on a landing then a tape was used for cutting logs to length. Now the feller bunchers either leave the wood full length for pulp or cut the logs off to length, refered to as CTL.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Just put a jamb nut on the front bar nut and take a fiberglass CB radio antenna and tap the end to fit and cut to length.



That rod/whip mounts to the rear handle of the saw.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Back before the Porters picked up the pulp in the woods it was handled and loaded by hand, therefor cut 4' long. Once the porters came along then pulp was cut to 8'2"-8'4" right out in the woods. If wood was cut on a landing then a tape was used for cutting logs to length. Now the feller bunchers either leave the wood full length for pulp or cut the logs off to length, refered to as CTL.



Another reason that it went from 4' to 8 ' is that in the world of pulp , the mills realised the loss of wood fibre at the ends of the log added up over time as the 4' went through the tumbling debarkers so at 8' the loss at the end of the log was cut in half .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Another reason that it went from 4' to 8 ' is that in the world of pulp , the mills realised the loss of wood fibre at the ends of the log added up over time as the 4' went through the tumbling debarkers so at 8' the loss at the end of the log was cut in half .



They always made us cut the 4' pulp at least 4' 2" long and the cord pile had to be 4' 4" high, this covered fiber loss to some extent.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Back before the Porters picked up the pulp in the woods it was handled and loaded by hand, therefor cut 4' long. Once the porters came along then pulp was cut to 8'2"-8'4" right out in the woods. If wood was cut on a landing then a tape was used for cutting logs to length. Now the feller bunchers either leave the wood full length for pulp or cut the logs off to length, refered to as CTL.



That musta been the early 70's 'cause I was up there in '72 and the road trucks were hauling 8' crosswise and piled high.....down here they were stihl hauling 4' lengthwise tiers..yours looked weird to me then....LOL!! Now the pulp mills only take tree length...won't buy a stick of 4' anymore.....lot of wood hooks rusting away...antiques soon.....mine ain't....lol!!


----------



## Cantdog

l


pioneerguy600 said:


> They always made us cut the 4' pulp at least 4' 2" long and the cord pile had to be 4' 4" high, this covered fiber loss to some extent.




Oh my...down here they wanted 47"......pay full scale too.....debarker tumblers were 50"wide ...anything over 48" if it got kittycornered would stop the whole show!! Take a couple hrs to clear the clog.....bad.....better to take a beating on a few units than tear a tumbler down!! LOL!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> They always made us cut the 4' pulp at least 4' 2" long and the cord pile had to be 4' 4" high, this covered fiber loss to some extent.



Even though you were giving them more they were getting greater losses from short pieces beating themselves together in the debarking drums , they only look after themselves , they always figured out what the losses were .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Even though you were giving them more they were getting greater losses from short pieces beating themselves together in the debarking drums , they only look after themselves , they always figured out what the losses were .




You're right there Dan.....the "Company" always had the numbers covered......


----------



## Cantdog

All of the afore mentioned reasons are why they only take tree length now.... cheeper, faster and way more accurate to use slashers to fit the wood rather than rely on the woods workers to do it right all the time....


----------



## dancan

They can fit more wood on a truck in chip form and they were doing some whole tree logging and chipping around here last year , seriously , stumps and all .
No need to measure anymore , just pay pennies a pound .
Stihl Crazy would have a better take on what's happening up here in the industry today .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> They can fit more wood on a truck in chip form and they were doing some whole tree logging and chipping around here last year , seriously , stumps and all .
> No need to measure anymore , just pay pennies a pound .
> Stihl Crazy would have a better take on what's happening up here in the industry today .



Down here our local paper mill can't use any bark in the mix for the high quality paper they make...anything in chips goes to hog fuel to run the generators....tree length is all they buy for production..by weight....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Even though you were giving them more they were getting greater losses from short pieces beating themselves together in the debarking drums , they only look after themselves , they always figured out what the losses were .



They always shorted us some how any way, we would scale our own wood and it never matched the shorted scale were paid for.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> They can fit more wood on a truck in chip form and they were doing some whole tree logging and chipping around here last year , seriously , stumps and all .
> No need to measure anymore , just pay pennies a pound .
> Stihl Crazy would have a better take on what's happening up here in the industry today .



Chips go for fuel as far as I know. They chip the hardwood down at Sheet harbor to ship overseas. Have you ever seen that mountain of chips ,Dan?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Down here our local paper mill can't use any bark in the mix for the high quality paper they make...anything in chips goes to hog fuel to run the generators....tree length is all they buy for production..by weight....



The only saw cutting done around here now is on slopes too steep for the processors to work on.


----------



## dancan

I've not been to SheetHarbor other than inland to go trout fishing 
I don't really want to see the mountain of chip , not much net benefit to us there , all hardwood that we can't buy , burn or saw . 
I'm shure the only ones that come out ahead on the hogfuel for lecticity is NSPI because they're paying less than for pulp .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I've not been to SheetHarbor other than inland to go trout fishing
> I don't really want to see the mountain of chip , not much net benefit to us there , all hardwood that we can't buy , burn or saw .
> I'm shure the only ones that come out ahead on the hogfuel for lecticity is NSPI because they're paying less than for pulp .



When I see that mountain of chips being loaded into one of them huge bulk carriers it makes my stomach knot up. Shipping out all of our natural resources with no value added just like all of our gypsum ....:msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

Trying to use USPS to print shipping labels ! What a PITA !! 30 min or more for one label ! This just plain SUCKS ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Trying to use USPS to print shipping labels ! What a PITA !! 30 min or more for one label ! This just plain SUCKS ! LOL



You need to get fiberoptic high speed internet, the phone companies are really pushing that service up here now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You need to get fiberoptic high speed internet, the phone companies are really pushing that service up here now.



Wish they would get it out here !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry

Me too ! TIME !


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They always shorted us some how any way, we would scale our own wood and it never matched the shorted scale were paid for.



Back in the 70's, when I was cutting pulp, I always used this this really old wood trucker.....hauled to the mills all his life.....he was/is known by first name to every scaler in the state....he knew every trick to extend the scale in our favor....knew how to stack his load to look tight and uniform..short or oversize stuff in the middle..even then..once in a while we would get a short scale....but generally he could get you the best scale you was gonna get...Dayum....that guy is still on the road everyday...must be 90 or better.....many, many true stories about that ol' guy.....He used to haul my logs to my sawmill.....I found I could not pay him by company check....he wouldn't deposit it for a year or more.....his wife went to the bank twice a year....with a laundry basket full of checks to deposit...if they all wouldn't fit in the basket, those checks would have to wait for the next load.....6 months later....he drove by the bank twice a day 7 days a week.....LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Oh I almost forgot......where's all the ZZZzzzlackerZZzzzzs this mornin?????/............Stihl in the covers...dreamin of 'lastostarts and such no doubt......


----------



## dancan

No sireee Bob , not under the covers me .


----------



## dancan

Well , off to work , I got muh pooper scooper to see what other droppings I can shovel in a box .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning fellow slackers!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Trying to use USPS to print shipping labels ! What a PITA !! 30 min or more for one label ! This just plain SUCKS ! LOL



Get satellite tv and internet package and be done with it.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Oh I almost forgot......where's all the ZZZzzzlackerZZzzzzs this mornin?????/............Stihl in the covers...dreamin of 'lastostarts and such no doubt......



LOL !!!

for some reason your humor has upgraded or seems it to me !


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,you get snow or white crete like i did ?
about 10 inches of it !!



gonna be a bit tuff to get into the shop today 
tree down over steps,landing and door !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,you get snow or white crete like i did ?
> about 10 inches of it !!
> 
> 
> 
> gonna be a bit tuff to get into the shop today
> tree down over steps,landing and door !!




LOL! Yeah that's quite a boobytrap you got over your door there Ron!!!!


We got the same stuff...heavy ...wet..stuck to every thing....but only about half what you got....we got about 5"....pretty wintery none the less here this morning...


----------



## AU_K2500

Grumble grumble grumble.......back to that J thing to act like in doing W...I've got em all fooled.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Grumble grumble grumble.......back to that J thing to act like in doing W...I've got em all fooled.



Hang in there Mark....it will get better. A bad job first makes you appreciate a good ones more.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,you get snow or white crete like i did ?
> about 10 inches of it !!
> 
> 
> 
> gonna be a bit tuff to get into the shop today
> tree down over steps,landing and door !!




hey Jerry,,how would i notch that tree so it wouldnt land on the shop ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Can you just take the top off and get it out of the way. Then just drop very light pieces on to the shop roof?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Get satellite tv and internet package and be done with it.



Talk to several people about satellite stuff , none of them liked it. Says its no better than dial up. Already have the TV stuff.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Talk to several people about satellite stuff , none of them liked it. Says its no better than dial up. Already have the TV stuff.



Just another thought but have you looked at a WiFi hotspot? I have an "air card" for work and it is pretty quick IF you have good cell signal. Just another thought....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Just another thought but have you looked at a WiFi hotspot? I have an "air card" for work and it is pretty quick IF you have good cell signal. Just another thought....



Cell phones don't work for chit out here either. LOL Why I bought one of them boosters for them. Helps but stihl not great.


----------



## tbone75

It was a rough night, and stihl can't get moving so far today. I knew playing with that saw would do it. LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> It was a rough night, and stihl can't get moving so far today. I knew playing with that saw would do it. LOL



My youngest daughter lives out in the sticks so to speak.No cable even.Cell phone receptions not the best but she uses her cell as a wifi hotspot and it does great.
What model phone do you have? Do you get 3g or 4g?


----------



## Scooterbum

That CS-440 is a pain in the butt to tear down to get the cylinder off.Pistons scored bad, hoping to be able to salvage the cylinder.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> My youngest daughter lives out in the sticks so to speak.No cable even.Cell phone receptions not the best but she uses her cell as a wifi hotspot and it does great.
> What model phone do you have? Do you get 3g or 4g?



AT&T network 3g. Its a wally world special. LOl Straight talk , cheaper than anything else I looked at. I am paying less now that I was for my other phone with no web or text. This one has it all unlimited. But not allowed to use it for the puter. Don't work good nuff for it anyway.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> AT&T network 3g. Its a wally world special. LOl Straight talk , cheaper than anything else I looked at. I am paying less now that I was for my other phone with no web or text. This one has it all unlimited. But not allowed to use it for the puter. Don't work good nuff for it anyway.



Gimme a model number. She gets Straight Talk unlimited for $45 a month and that's what she is using.Does good enough to do streaming video from Netflix.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> That CS-440 is a pain in the butt to tear down to get the cylinder off.Pistons scored bad, hoping to be able to salvage the cylinder.



The 4000,4600 & 5000 were easy nuff ? The old 60S I have isn't much fun ! LOL 3000,3400 aren't to bad. The 360T isn't fun ! LOL
My little 280E isn't real bad . About all the Eekos I have worked on so far.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Gimme a model number. She gets Straight Talk unlimited for $45 a month and that's what she is using.Does good enough to do streaming video from Netflix.



ZTE Merit


----------



## tbone75

They just called about the back stuff ! Ready to sch. an appt. !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> They just called about the back stuff ! Ready to sch. an appt. !



Awesome! Maybe some relief finally.,...


----------



## Scooterbum

Did a quick search on that phone for use as a wifi hotspot and you can unlock it. Google it.


----------



## tbone75

I go in Thursday morning to get it done !  They will call me with a time to be there Wed. some time ?

Can't wait to get this done ! Been waiting over a freaking year for this ! My back surgeon told them nothing else would help ! But NO they have to try everything else first ! Got to get all the money out of me they can ! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Did a quick search on that phone for use as a wifi hotspot and you can unlock it. Google it.



OK I will do that !
Thanks Scoot !


----------



## roncoinc

Hey john,,,
remember a long time ago i made a trip and picked up a squeel for you ?
had a broken handle or something ?
what ever became of that ??
ever fix it up ??


----------



## tbone75

A real wasted day so far , can't get moving fer chit ! Hope I can get going soon ? Got saws to fix ! LOL

Got lots of parts and a saw or three on the way too ! LOL

Nephew is trying to get me a old camper for storage , but hes slower than a Slug sometimes ! LOL He found 2 of them , just hasn't got the deal done yet.

I have to STOP finding saws for a while , and get to putting a pile together !

Get this back stuff done , may be able to move a lot faster ! I wouldn't mind giving up the Slug crown ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey john,,,
> remember a long time ago i made a trip and picked up a squeel for you ?
> had a broken handle or something ?
> what ever became of that ??
> ever fix it up ??



Traded that to Jacob for the silver Dolmar and a couple other parts of some kind ?, That made me 2 of them , so you got one. LOL Plus I have another one for parts.
Its was a 038 , you need something for one of them ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Traded that to Jacob for the silver Dolmar and a couple other parts of some kind ?, That made me 2 of them , so you got one. LOL Plus I have another one for parts.
> Its was a 038 , you need something for one of them ?



Nope,dont want nuthin steel.

had a remembrance and wondered ? thats all.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope,dont want nuthin steel.
> 
> had a remembrance and wondered ? thats all.



OK , LOL

I have a 038MAG so I let the 038 go. Keeping the MAG ! Jerry gave me a new top end for it too ! Also bought a new AM tank for it.


----------



## tbone75

Ron you ever try painting the plastic on a saw? I have a couple Steel tanks that look like chit.


----------



## Scooterbum

Clean, clean and clean......wipe down with laquer thinner.........local autobody supplier for a can of adhesive promoter like they use for the plastic bumpers.Then paint.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Clean, clean and clean......wipe down with laquer thinner.........local autobody supplier for a can of adhesive promoter like they use for the plastic bumpers.Then paint.



Use to put a flex additive in the paint for them bumpers. Shouldn't need it on a tank. Guess it would be best to use some kind of urethane paint so the gas wouldn't eat it. great stuff , just have to use all you mixed ! LOL And very pricey !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you ever try painting the plastic on a saw? I have a couple Steel tanks that look like chit.



Hey,,,it's a STEAL !! 
they look crappy brand new anyway..
yes i have painted lots of plastic.
clean and prep is important.
after drying over the woodstove for a month or so gas dont seem to bother,,but may over time ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey,,,it's a STEAL !!
> they look crappy brand new anyway..
> yes i have painted lots of plastic.
> clean and prep is important.
> after drying over the woodstove for a month or so gas dont seem to bother,,but may over time ?



Surprised that was all I got out of the Offical Stihl Disser !

May just give it try . I know the clean part , got to get all the oil and crap off ! It will just peal right back off.

I see the plastic paint in rattle cans,never tried it yet ?


----------



## tbone75

You get your plowing done Ron ? Bet that old 62 isn't like plowing with the old Chevy ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You get your plowing done Ron ? Bet that old 62 isn't like plowing with the old Chevy ! LOL



I'm getting ready to go out and clean up one last time,need room for the UPS truck to turn around.
the 62 will move some snow !! more than the chevy would.
but i miss the auto tranny and the power stearing


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm getting ready to go out and clean up one last time,need room for the UPS truck to turn around.
> the 62 will move some snow !! more than the chevy would.
> but i miss the auto tranny and the power stearing



I bet it has plenty of power ! But no PS or auto ! :msp_scared: That is no fun for plowing snow ! LOL

Its 40 deg. and sunny here ! LOL Don't even have a fire going !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I bet it has plenty of power ! But no PS or auto ! :msp_scared: That is no fun for plowing snow ! LOL
> 
> Its 40 deg. and sunny here ! LOL Don't even have a fire going !



Got to about 40 here also,made the snow,what was left,hard to push.
all done with that now,UPS can get in and turn around when they deliver my dash Cam 

Kept stove going,sauce still simmering down,prob another day or so.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> hey Jerry,,how would i notch that tree so it wouldnt land on the shop ??



Just leave it alone, when the snow melts the tree will stand back up....LOL
Heck its not a tree anyway, hardly bigger than a rose bush stalk. Just snip it off with a pruning shear and the wind will carry it away....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got to about 40 here also,made the snow,what was left,hard to push.
> all done with that now,UPS can get in and turn around when they deliver my dash Cam
> 
> Kept stove going,sauce still simmering down,prob another day or so.



Dash cam ? Whatcha watching ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Back in the 70's, when I was cutting pulp, I always used this this really old wood trucker.....hauled to the mills all his life.....he was/is known by first name to every scaler in the state....he knew every trick to extend the scale in our favor....knew how to stack his load to look tight and uniform..short or oversize stuff in the middle..even then..once in a while we would get a short scale....but generally he could get you the best scale you was gonna get...Dayum....that guy is still on the road everyday...must be 90 or better.....many, many true stories about that ol' guy.....He used to haul my logs to my sawmill.....I found I could not pay him by company check....he wouldn't deposit it for a year or more.....his wife went to the bank twice a year....with a laundry basket full of checks to deposit...if they all wouldn't fit in the basket, those checks would have to wait for the next load.....6 months later....he drove by the bank twice a day 7 days a week.....LOL!!!



Some old fellas I knew would never trust a bank with their money at all, couldn`t give em a check,only took cash. One ole guy lived just down the road from me growing up, he trucked full time and ran several mills he owned outright. Had a big sign over each door at all the mills that stated. In God we Trust,...all others pay cash. He could haul out his wallet, one of them big flat kind on a chain like most truckers carry and pay cash for any type of vehicle he needed or wanted. Seen him buy a new Timberjack skidder and a tandem White Freightliner both on the same afternoon and count out the cash right then and there. Doubt any dealership would take cash today for anything over a couple of thousand $.
You could never balance your books paying that trucker fellow if he held checks for 6 or more months at a time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dash cam ? Whatcha watching ?



Ron will be making vids of him plowing, you know, the how to type of vids. Post them up on Youtube n such.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just leave it alone, when the snow melts the tree will stand back up....LOL
> Heck its not a tree anyway, hardly bigger than a rose bush stalk. Just snip it off with a pruning shear and the wind will carry it away....LOL



Durn,,figured being it about the avg size of a NS tree you would know how to do it ! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Durn,,figured being it about the avg size of a NS tree you would know how to do it ! LOL !!



We call them, spring poles, attach a rabbit snare to the top and if a rabbit get into the snare it will shake all the snow off the twig. Then the tree will lift the bunny up into the air essentially hanging the rabbit...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Well I got off my arse for just a bit ! Went to the PO and mailed some chit out. LOL
One to NH one to NS and one to Tnn. 
That has been my whole day so far ! 
Talk about a Slug !
:msp_unsure:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well I got off my arse for just a bit ! Went to the PO and mailed some chit out. LOL
> One to NH one to NS and one to Tnn.
> That has been my whole day so far !
> Talk about a Slug !
> :msp_unsure:



Guess I did a bit more than you today. Had everything packed up by 10pm last night to make our sprint up into the backwoods today. Left 5:30 this morning and walked while pulling a sled loaded with gear for todays jaunt. Made it back to the campsite by 11:45am and ate lunch first thing. Cut up 3 tanks worth of dry pine and some maple, made 4 planks for seats then had a snack and packed everything on the sled again. Made it back home by 4pm and have been resting up since....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess I did a bit more than you today. Had everything packed up by 10pm last night to make our sprint up into the backwoods today. Left 5:30 this morning and walked while pulling a sled loaded with gear for todays jaunt. Made it back to the campsite by 11:45am and ate lunch first thing. Cut up 3 tanks worth of dry pine and some maple, made 4 planks for seats then had a snack and packed everything on the sled again. Made it back home by 4pm and have been resting up since....LOL



Yes .......... I would say you out did me by just a little. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Got my 372 Husky test kit today,not as nice as the 440 kit. I will start a thread on it after bit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got my 372 Husky test kit today,not as nice as the 440 kit. I will start a thread on it after bit.



I would like to see that, can`t say I have seen an AM Husky set yet.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> i would like to see that, can`t say i have seen an am husky set yet.



ok


----------



## dancan

Well poop 
Sent a huusuqee packin' Friday , it showed back up Monday .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well poop
> Sent a huusuqee packin' Friday , it showed back up Monday .



LOL,..They know their way back/home....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> ok



That dont look bad.
gonna take a grinder to it ??
smooth it out some where needed ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Well poop
> Sent a huusuqee packin' Friday , it showed back up Monday .



Did it miss Aunty Dan ?????


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> ok



I don`t care for the flat roof of the exhaust port.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..They know their way back/home....LOL



Not funny .
I thot it left with a no return policy , I think Sparky got at it :msp_angry:
What coils fit a 346 ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That dont look bad.
> gonna take a grinder to it ??
> smooth it out some where needed ??



Going to run it as is for now,later on grind on it. Suppose to test it out first. LOL 

I think it will run OK , just not a smooth as the 440 jug is.

The one Wiggs tried didn't make it one tank ! LOL Think its a 660 ? The roof of the exhaust was real flat ! Way worse than this one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Not funny .
> I thot it left with a no return policy , I think Sparky got at it :msp_angry:
> What coils fit a 346 ?



Think a lot of them are the same. John and Ron will know.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/HUSQVARNA-340-345-346-350-351-353-357-359-362-365-371-372-385-390-IGNITION-COIL-/150761212239?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item231a11894f&_uhb=1#ht_1114wt_699


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Not funny .
> I thot it left with a no return policy , I think Sparky got at it :msp_angry:
> What coils fit a 346 ?



Lots of different models fit that one.

345 up to the 372 at least.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Going to run it as is for now,later on grind on it. Suppose to test it out first. LOL
> 
> I think it will run OK , just not a smooth as the 440 jug is.
> 
> The one Wiggs tried didn't make it one tank ! LOL Think its a 660 ? The roof of the exhaust was real flat ! Way worse than this one.



Rings will catch easily on that flat roof, you know what happens then.


----------



## Stem450Husky

well hello strangers! its been way to long since I've been on here :msp_sad: figured I'd drop by to say hey and post a teaser pic from yesterday. Finally got to try out my Stihl RSF chain that #1 got me a while back, lets just say its my new favorite chain!


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> well hello strangers! its been way to long since I've been on here :msp_sad: figured I'd drop by to say hey and post a teaser pic from yesterday. Finally got to try out my Stihl RSF chain that #1 got me a while back, lets just say its my new favorite chain!



Talk about STRANGERS ! Whos this guy playing with a saw ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stem450Husky

Oh and that Madsen's full wrap handle is awesome!


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> Talk about STRANGERS ! Whos this guy playing with a saw ? :msp_rolleyes:



I know I know :msp_unsure:


----------



## dancan

Looks like I may have a coil on the parts 2165 that I have .
All the other junk I have is 2XX series saws .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Looks like I may have a coil on the parts 2165 that I have .
> All the other junk I have is 2XX series saws .



I put one on your 346.


----------



## dancan

I went looking for Dark and Stormy , none to be found .
Thot I'd make my own but I couldn't get over the seal on the label , I expected to find a circus clown on the back so I returned the bottle to the whine section .


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I put one on your 346.



I thought you did , I was told it ran well for 5 to 10 minutes then it would not restart , had a very weak spark but I have not verified it yet .
It had not been run since May , my brother had it at his place and had drained the fuel , I filled it up , it fired an ran well on the 7th or 8th pull .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some old fellas I knew would never trust a bank with their money at all, couldn`t give em a check,only took cash. One ole guy lived just down the road from me growing up, he trucked full time and ran several mills he owned outright. Had a big sign over each door at all the mills that stated. In God we Trust,...all others pay cash. He could haul out his wallet, one of them big flat kind on a chain like most truckers carry and pay cash for any type of vehicle he needed or wanted. Seen him buy a new Timberjack skidder and a tandem White Freightliner both on the same afternoon and count out the cash right then and there. Doubt any dealership would take cash today for anything over a couple of thousand $.
> You could never balance your books paying that trucker fellow if he held checks for 6 or more months at a time.




OH my Jerry!!! This guy was modern!! His dad was way old school....he didn't do banks either....hadn't since he thirties....cash dude...he bought and sold lobsters..on his own property...lived alone..had since 1938 when his wife moved out....she moved two houses up the street....they never spoke another word..as long as they lived..LOL!! My father worked on their lobster boats..against his standing rule to NEVER work on a fishermans boat..but these guys were his type...he and I replaced the garboards on both sides...reefed the chalking and rechalked the entire boat around 1970.....that would have been a couple grand at any yard at the time...my father charged $300.00 and gave me $75.00....we got along with this family real good!! Old Seth sold lobsters to the summer folk...he wore his clothes completely out and beyond.....those summer folks would bring Seth down bags of cloths when they bought lobsters....thinking he was destitute....he would politely accept them..when they left he would toss the bag in the bait shed to be striped up for rags...he wasn't much on Kelly Green anyway!! Old Seth used to let me sell the clams I dug to his customers...we got along famously....his house had been elegant when he was married....when she left he never used any rooms other than the kitchen and a little of the dining room....painted his bouys right in the kitchen!! He took me in one time to see his guns......he showed me 5 A5 Browings with consecutive numbers!! Low numbers!! I asked him how he happened to have these?? He smiled and said that "some folks" offshore wanted him to ferry some product ashore...the pay was cash and these guns....a crate was brought on deck...busted open and the first 5 were handed over..LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> OH my Jerry!!! This guy was modern!! His dad was way old school....he didn't do banks either....hadn't since he thirties....cash dude...he bought and sold lobsters..on his own property...lived alone..had since 1938 when his wife moved out....she moved two houses up the street....they never spoke another word..as long as they lived..LOL!! My father worked on their lobster boats..against his standing rule to NEVER work on a fishermans boat..but these guys were his type...he and I replaced the garboards on both sides...reefed the chalking and rechalked the entire boat around 1970.....that would have been a couple grand at any yard at the time...my father charged $300.00 and gave me $75.00....we got along with this family real good!! Old Seth sold lobsters to the summer folk...he wore his clothes completely out and beyond.....those summer folks would bring Seth down bags of cloths when they bought lobsters....thinking he was destitute....he would politely accept them..when they left he would toss the bag in the bait shed to be striped up for rags...he wasn't much on Kelly Green anyway!! Old Seth used to let me sell the clams I dug to his customers...we got along famously....his house had been elegant when he was married....when she left he never used any rooms other than the kitchen and a little of the dining room....painted his bouys right in the kitchen!! He took me in one time to see his guns......he showed me 5 A5 Browings with consecutive numbers!! Low numbers!! I asked him how he happened to have these?? He smiled and said that "some folks" offshore wanted him to ferry some product ashore...the pay was cash and these guns....a crate was brought on deck...busted open and the first 5 were handed over..LOL!!!



Lota of them crazy ole coots around years back, all gone now and their heirs are pizzing that money away. I have been there when the crates were brought ashore and opened...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Ol' Seth delt in cash only...had two "rolls" of cash on him at all times...right around 3" dia...rolled real tight...down in the pockets of his old wool pants....one was ones, fives,and tens....the other was twenties, fifties and hundreds......I figure he always had between 7 and 10 thousnd dollars cash on his person at all times (1970)........he also had and old 38 special wheel gun with a 12" barrel in his hip boot at all times....said he got robbed once...."not likely to happen again"...very cool old guy I have to say I had the pleasure to have known...a real legend around here...for those old enough to remember him...LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

I aint sayun nuttin ,,nope,nuttin,,,,,but,,,,when the 36 footer used to sail out of the keys during the night and cross the gulf stream to some little islands 
out there,,the cargo got interesting 
hey !! a reason to take a winter vaca to florida !! LOL !!
that wuz,,uh,,over 40 yrs ago ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ol' Seth delt in cash only...had two "rolls" of cash on him at all times...right around 3" dia...rolled real tight...down in the pockets of his old wool pants....one was ones, fives,and tens....the other was twenties, fifties and hundreds......I figure he always had between 7 and 10 thousnd dollars cash on his person at all times (1970)........he also had and old 38 special wheel gun with a 12" barrel in his hip boot at all times....said he got robbed once...."not likely to happen again"...very cool old guy I have to say I had the pleasure to have known...a real legend around here...for those old enough to remember him...LOL!!



Old fellow I mentioned only carried mostly the $1000 denomination bills around with him, I was with him on many occasions when he plunked down huge amounts of money for big trucks, woods equipment and mill gear. He looked like a bum, old dungerees with the knees worn through, old jack shirts with the cuffs frayed and a Jed Clampet hat set at an angle on his head. Some truck salesmen lost more than one sale by shunning him when he was walking about the lot looking over the inventory...LOL
He always had the thought in his head that if you looked like you had no money then the robbers wouldn`t waste their time robbing you.


----------



## Cantdog

To clarify ol' Seth was talking back during prohibition......his son Kendal works on cash the same way Jerrys friend does....used to buy a brand new log truck every year..cash...of course..he was totally legal...just endless work...7/365.........LOL!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Old fellow I mentioned only carried mostly the $1000 denomination bills around with him, I was with him on many occasions when he plunked down huge amounts of money for big trucks, woods equipment and mill gear. He looked like a bum, old dungerees with the knees worn through, old jack shirts with the cuffs frayed and a Jed Clampet hat set at an angle on his head. Some truck salesmen lost more than one sale by shunning him when he was walking about the lot looking over the inventory...LOL
> He always had the thought in his head that if you looked like you had no money then the robbers wouldn`t waste their time robbing you.



Put a ponytail in there and the description might could sound like a poster here .......or two .......Just sayin' LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Put a ponytail in there and the description might could sound like a poster here .......or two .......Just sayin' LOL



Yep!!

This old guy always had a #2 brush cut, his hair looked like a Marine.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Put a ponytail in there and the description might could sound like a poster here .......or two .......Just sayin' LOL



Maybe....except for the Thousand Dollar bills....LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

HHhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,.............

you guy's are making me feel wierd,or different or strange ??

just cause i dont keep it in a bank ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> HHhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,.............
> 
> you guy's are making me feel wierd,or different or strange ??
> 
> just cause i dont keep it in a bank ??



You are just different.


----------



## Cantdog

s


roncoinc said:


> HHhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,.............
> 
> you guy's are making me feel wierd,or different or strange ??
> 
> just cause i dont keep it in a bank ??



Don't worry Ron...your's is already known by gummint....bank or not!!.......well 'cept for the $7-$8 a piece you make selling beat steals......and whatnot....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> s
> 
> Don't worry Ron...your's is already known by gummint....bank or not!!.......well 'cept for the $7-$8 a piece you make selling beat steals......and whatnot....



Well sorta,,seeing the gubmint pays me now,,but that is all tax free 
now the stuff in the coffee cans buried in the back yard,,thats different..

$8 profit on a squeel !!! my prices to low !!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Well sorta,,seeing the gubmint pays me now,,but that is all tax free
> now the stuff in the coffee cans buried in the back yard,,thats different..
> 
> $8 profit on a squeel !!! my prices to low !!!




HaHahA!!!!!! Them Mawell House cans have been around alot over the yrs!!....LOLOLOL!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan,.did you drop off 6 big boxes on my doorstep today?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan,.did you drop off 6 big boxes on my doorstep today?



Cussed Dan......didn't have enough concrete to cover all the Hooski's he bought.....stihl tryin' to get rid of them......LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Cussed Dan......didn't have enough concrete to cover all the Hooski's he bought.....stihl tryin' to get rid of them......LOL!!



You never know when it comes to Dan.Was reading one of his posts from this morning where he was taking his pooper scooper to work with him.......:msp_unsure:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You never know when it comes to Dan.Was reading one of his posts from this morning where he was taking his pooper scooper to work with him.......:msp_unsure:




Yeah...I didn't ask.....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...I didn't ask.....LOL!!



:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...I didn't ask.....LOL!!



Seen that , no one asked ? :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...I didn't ask.....LOL!!



Sometimes ya just DONT wanna know !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Cussed Dan......didn't have enough concrete to cover all the Hooski's he bought.....stihl tryin' to get rid of them......LOL!!



Closet husky whoreder !!! 

see,,deep down he really does know betterer..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Closet husky whoreder !!!
> 
> see,,deep down he really does know betterer..



I keep telling everyone about him !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will leave the boxes out on the doorstep, maybe tomorrow I will open one to see what`s inside. They is nicely taped up..??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I keep telling everyone about him !



He is on an ECHO kick lately.


----------



## tbone75

This 372 kit I just got is the BB kit , 52mm . 
Looking at it closer , got to agree with Jerry. The top of the exhaust port is kinda flat ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This 372 kit I just got is the BB kit , 52mm .
> Looking at it closer , got to agree with Jerry. The top of the exhaust port is kinda flat ?



I would at least arch that top a little before I ran it on a saw....:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He is on an ECHO kick lately.



I like some of them Eekos ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would at least arch that top a little before I ran it on a saw....:msp_scared:



I wanted to run it as is , but I am scared to ! LOL Just know it won't last no time !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I wanted to run it as is , but I am scared to ! LOL Just know it won't last no time !



Contact the seller with your reservations about running it. tell him you know better and that it has been picked up by others.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like some of them Eekos ! LOL



I need to find a module for an Echo 400-450


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Contact the seller with your reservations about running it. tell him you know better and that it has been picked up by others.



Just posted a pic for him to see. And asked other to chime in on it. I got the kit at a cut rate price from Watsonr for testing it. He will replace it no problem !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I need to find a module for an Echo 400-450



Think I have one out of a 4600 ? Have no idea if that will fit ? Have to try and look it up ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just posted a pic for him to see. And asked other to chime in on it. I got the kit at a cut rate price from Watsonr for testing it. He will replace it no problem !



Oh,...I knew where it came from and yes I see the pict over on the 066 thread being evaluated by Wigglesworth.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think I have one out of a 4600 ? Have no idea if that will fit ? Have to try and look it up ?


 I will take a look at the IPL`s.

The 4600 is very different.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh,...I knew where it came from and yes I see the pict over on the 066 thread being evaluated by Wigglesworth.



Thought you did . LOL I will start a thread if I can tonight ? LOL Freezing rain in the morning,I feel it coming !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will take a look at the IPL`s.
> 
> The 4600 is very different.



Only other Echo coil I have is off a 3000. Bet that don't work. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only other Echo coil I have is off a 3000. Bet that don't work. LOL



AFAIK Only the 400-450 will work as they have a 2 piece ignition.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh,...I knew where it came from and yes I see the pict over on the 066 thread being evaluated by Wigglesworth.



He's still trying to be BMOC ...
his junk aint any better than anybody else's.
GD did all the work and the bottom feeder tries to take all the credit.
Rather deal with Baileys.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> AFAIK Only the 400-450 will work as they have a 2 piece ignition.



I dont got no EEEko's .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He's still trying to be BMOC ...
> his junk aint any better than anybody else's.
> GD did all the work and the bottom feeder tries to take all the credit.
> Rather deal with Baileys.



A little fussing in that thread. LOL I am in for the cheap price ! LOL Plus it is fun ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> AFAIK Only the 400-450 will work as they have a 2 piece ignition.



Sorry I can't help with that one.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well I do like the Echoes but I don't have any coils Jerry. 

Looks like tomorrow will be a wet ride north. Ohh well...will be good to get home. I always enjoy a change of pace, seeing friends, and the wife has enjoyed her conference but it is always good to be home. I've got some pics for you guys when I get off this dang phone and back on a proper computer. 

Anyways for this slacker, TIME.


----------



## AU_K2500

Anybody got a decent 026 cylinder? I'd like to try my hand at porting, and would like to have an extra just in case. 

Will be tapping the wealth of knowledge here when I start. Going to read up on then open forum and then start asking questions here.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Anybody got a decent 026 cylinder? I'd like to try my hand at porting, and would like to have an extra just in case.
> 
> Will be tapping the wealth of knowledge here when I start. Going to read up on then open forum and then start asking questions here.



Here is the only place you need 

we got JERRY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Anybody got a decent 026 cylinder? I'd like to try my hand at porting, and would like to have an extra just in case.
> 
> Will be tapping the wealth of knowledge here when I start. Going to read up on then open forum and then start asking questions here.



If it will clean up I have one. 

Get to grinding !!

Like Ron said, we got JERRY ! Go read up on it then come back here !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> if it will clean up i have one.
> 
> Get to grinding !!
> 
> Like ron said, we got jerry ! Go read up on it then come back here !



jerry !!!

Jerry !!!

Jerry !!

Springer !! Lol !!


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!

reg.tm.


----------



## AU_K2500

Night Ron.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!
> 
> reg.tm.



Nite Ron LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> jerry !!!
> 
> Jerry !!!
> 
> Jerry !!
> 
> Springer !! Lol !!



The OL loves that crap ! I will not watch it ! Talk about STUPID !


----------



## tbone75

Going to go start a thread on the 372 P&C kit. It won't be done real soon , but get it rolling.


----------



## pioneerguy600

May have found a module on eBay but I can buy a whole parts saw for what they want for one used module.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> May have found a module on eBay but I can buy a whole parts saw for what they want for one used module.



Sounds about normal ! Ask in the swap thread !


----------



## tbone75

Just keeping us off page 2 ! Slackers ! LOL

The Red Spam Bot will be along soon , maybe ?

Hoping I can sleep soon ? Tried a few times now . :msp_thumbdn:


Just thought of something just plain scary , I never went into the shop today,well yesterday now ! :msp_scared: Now that is a very bad day !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Just keeping us off page 2 ! Slackers ! LOL
> 
> The Red Spam Bot will be along soon , maybe ?
> 
> Hoping I can sleep soon ? Tried a few times now . :msp_thumbdn:
> 
> 
> Just thought of something just plain scary , I never went into the shop today,well yesterday now ! :msp_scared: Now that is a very bad day !




You're putting a lot of confidence in a stupid spambot......I got the wheel for a while....you rest well John. 
I spent the whole day in my shop....starting a major cleaning/repositioning of things.....consolidating saws and saw stuff....cussed things have taken over....they are everywhere....mostly red ones....but there are couple other colors mixed in...thankfully no "gray" and orange ones. This will take days of work....I really, really NEED a different building all together for saws and saw work....


----------



## dancan

No , I did not .


----------



## dancan

It would have been a waste of good tape .


----------



## dancan

400 evl , the old series .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Anybody got a decent 026 cylinder? I'd like to try my hand at porting, and would like to have an extra just in case.
> 
> Will be tapping the wealth of knowledge here when I start. Going to read up on then open forum and then start asking questions here.



After I get through a few more builds and get comfortable/confident I want to try trimming up a bit on a cylinder. I keep being told it isn't as scary as you think but it is the fear of the unknown. I will be watching to see how it goes for you Mark.


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,........................


coffeee !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> No , I did not .



LOL...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It would have been a waste of good tape .



Don`t know what`s in them yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 400 evl , the old series .



Yes, for that orange one that Doug brought into the shop. That saw has both a module and a coil, that`s what the IPL calls them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> After I get through a few more builds and get comfortable/confident I want to try trimming up a bit on a cylinder. I keep being told it isn't as scary as you think but it is the fear of the unknown. I will be watching to see how it goes for you Mark.



Practice on an old cylinder first to get the hang of how to hold and handle the porting tools of your choice. The easiest mistake made when starting out porting is to touch the highspeed tool bits to the sides of the cylinder bore where the cutter jitterbugs all over the place tearing up the cylinder walls. Next you need to learn the cutters rotation, your brain knows this but your hand needs to learn this by feel and touch. If the cutter comes up close to an edge it will want to either bury itself or climb right out of the cut. For example a clockwise turning cutterbit will nearly jump out of a cut on a right hand ,when looking at it, lip and go skating around inside the cylinder so fast your hand cannot react quickly enough to prevent cylinder wall damage. Practice, practice and more practice will let your brain and hand get used to handling the tools in a very tight space. I had years of grinding in on die grinders, Dremmels and angled grinders before I ever tried porting chainsaw cylinders and I am sure that helped me but I still made a couple of small boo boos on my first cylinder, thankfully it was a discarded scored SD 120 cylinder .


----------



## tbone75

Morning


----------



## Cantdog

Morning John.....Any sign of that 49 from Scoot yet??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning





It's alive !!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning John.....Any sign of that 49 from Scoot yet??



Nothing yet ,mail lady gets here around 1pm .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's alive !!



Maybe ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to need that fire going today ! Snow for the next 3 days ! That thing on the wall sure is easy ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to get on them 2 saws the guys I worked with dropped off. Seem to be better today ?

Hope a bunch of parts show up today ?


----------



## tbone75

33 deg out and now its raining !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 33 deg out and now its raining !



37 deg here,,6 in snow possible wend


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Practice on an old cylinder first to get the hang of how to hold and handle the porting tools of your choice. The easiest mistake made when starting out porting is to touch the highspeed tool bits to the sides of the cylinder bore where the cutter jitterbugs all over the place tearing up the cylinder walls. Next you need to learn the cutters rotation, your brain knows this but your uhand needs to learn this by feel and touch. If the cutter comes up close to an edge it will want to either bury itself or climb right out of the cut. For example a clockwise turning cutterbit will nearly jump out of a cut on a right hand ,when looking at it, lip and go skating around inside the cylinder so fast your hand cannot react quickly enough to prevent cylinder wall damage. Practice, practice and more practice will let your brain and hand get used to handling the tools in a very tight space. I had years of grinding in on die grinders, Dremmels and angled grinders before I ever tried porting chainsaw cylinders and I am sure that helped me but I still made a couple of small boo boos on my first cylinder, thankfully it was a discarded scored SD 120 cylinder .



Thanks for the tips Jerry. I've got several scored cylinders laying around. 

What is then desired shape for a simple port? In other words where am I removing material? And what's the best way to mark the cylinder wall?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Thanks for the tips Jerry. I've got several scored cylinders laying around.
> 
> What is then desired shape for a simple port? In other words where am I removing material? And what's the best way to mark the cylinder wall?



Oh man..a few months back we went thru a detailed porting flurry with pix and everything.
in this thread,showing how to measure and mark and tape and match and everything.
will see if i can find it


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Oh man..a few months back we went thru a detailed porting flurry with pix and everything.
> in this thread,showing how to measure and mark and tape and match and everything.
> will see if i can find it



Cant find it 

Jerry prob got pix and i think i got pix too.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Cant find it
> 
> Jerry prob got pix and i think i got pix too.



Thought I had pix ? Bet they were in the old puter !


----------



## tbone75

Can't find no pix,had to be in my old puter.Nothing on it now !

Have to go back in this thread a couple thousand pages. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Can't find no pix,had to be in my old puter.Nothing on it now !
> 
> Have to go back in this thread a couple thousand pages. LOL



I tried that,no luck.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I tried that,no luck.



That sucks ! Got to start over again. LOL There was some real good stuff in there !


----------



## tbone75

Just filed a claim for that 029 Super that the PO lost,wasn't hard to do on line. Even for a dumb slug ! LOL

Now if I get any money ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just filed a claim for that 029 Super that the PO lost,wasn't hard to do on line. Even for a dumb slug ! LOL
> 
> Now if I get any money ?



Good luck with that.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Practice on an old cylinder first to get the hang of how to hold and handle the porting tools of your choice. The easiest mistake made when starting out porting is to touch the highspeed tool bits to the sides of the cylinder bore where the cutter jitterbugs all over the place tearing up the cylinder walls. Next you need to learn the cutters rotation, your brain knows this but your hand needs to learn this by feel and touch. If the cutter comes up close to an edge it will want to either bury itself or climb right out of the cut. For example a clockwise turning cutterbit will nearly jump out of a cut on a right hand ,when looking at it, lip and go skating around inside the cylinder so fast your hand cannot react quickly enough to prevent cylinder wall damage. Practice, practice and more practice will let your brain and hand get used to handling the tools in a very tight space. I had years of grinding in on die grinders, Dremmels and angled grinders before I ever tried porting chainsaw cylinders and I am sure that helped me but I still made a couple of small boo boos on my first cylinder, thankfully it was a discarded scored SD 120 cylinder .



Thanks Jerry. I was just informed that we get home in 5.5 hours. Wife is off tomorrow, works Thurs, then leaves out for 7 days. I will surely get some saw time in. Finish my 365 and then start the 372. Get them out of the way I will get into porting learn mode. Can I get a feel for the basics on old disposable poulan cylinders?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Thanks Jerry. I was just informed that we get home in 5.5 hours. Wife is off tomorrow, works Thurs, then leaves out for 7 days. I will surely get some saw time in. Finish my 365 and then start the 372. Get them out of the way I will get into porting learn mode. Can I get a feel for the basics on old disposable poulan cylinders?



Yep ! Great things to start on !

Be warned , you will be porting weed whackers and anything else you can get your hands on ! 


Yes even mini-macs ! UGH ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a box of goodies today !
Clam shell type case for some Husky I never seen before ? New !
New clutch cover for my 365 too !


----------



## tbone75

More , new recoil cover for a 268
New oil pump for a Husky 450 , must be a old one ?
Clutch springs & fuel caps.
other things ???
Also got a new brake flag for a 394 Husky !


----------



## tbone75

Got 50' of .325x050 chain.


----------



## sefh3

Afternoon
Weather man is telling us 1-10" of snow. Now that is one of the best forecasts I have heard in some time. That is a big range there.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Afternoon
> Weather man is telling us 1-10" of snow. Now that is one of the best forecasts I have heard in some time. That is a big range there.



Got there arses covered good there ! LOL

Nothing but rain all day here. Snow the rest of the week ! :msp_angry:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! Great things to start on !
> 
> Be warned , you will be porting weed whackers and anything else you can get your hands on !
> 
> 
> Yes even mini-macs ! UGH ! LOL



Hey that's fine. Seems I read a thread "out there" a while back and trimmers didn't have the gains of a saw. Maybe they just weren't doing it right!

I am scared I need a bottom end for the 35 mini....the free play is not good. Yes I have even started to look on eBay...


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey that's fine. Seems I read a thread "out there" a while back and trimmers didn't have the gains of a saw. Maybe they just weren't doing it right!



Just not enough CCs to start with ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Thanks for the tips Jerry. I've got several scored cylinders laying around.
> 
> What is then desired shape for a simple port? In other words where am I removing material? And what's the best way to mark the cylinder wall?



One thing I find handy is an accurate sliding head square, I have a Starret but a good solid one that a carpenter would use such as a Stanley would be fine.Almost all of your layout work will be done from the bottom of the cylinder transferred upward into the cylinder to the ports. A fine tip marker to darken the pencil lines is a good idea. I like to use a mechanical pencil but a very sharp HB pencil will work fine. 
First thing I like to do after stripping the muffler off is to orientate the piston to the cylinder by tracing the outline of the exhaust port onto the piston. You will need to do this so that when you have the cylinder and piston out for porting almost all of the measurements will be taken from the orientation of the piston to the cylinder.
As soon as you get the cylinder off try to outline carefully the pencil tracing on the piston with the fine tip marker, it will last longer than the pencil mark itself. The locating pins for the ring ends are the next thing I mark by transferring their locations to the bottom of the piston skirt so they can be seen when the piston is inserted up into the cylinder.
By now you are likely thinking, why is he talking about the piston? I want to know about grinding the ports. The short answer to this is that all of the cylinder porting actually revolves around the piston, its size, shape and orientation in the cylinder determine almost all of the porting dynamics.
With the piston tracing of the exhaust port facing up and the cylinder laid on its side with the exhaust port facing up I insert the piston into the cylinder and position the piston so that the tracing lines up with the port exactly. I often stuff a piece of paper towel, leaving it not too hard compressed up into the cylinder so that when the piston contacts it and is pushed up a little bit it will help hold the piston from just sliding around a little. If the cylinder has been used a fair bit at this point it becomes evident where the piston skirt travels against the cylinder walls, on a new set this is not the case. I mark the width, outer edges of the piston skirt, on the cylinder walls, the piston has to stay accurately in position according to the outline and the exhaust port. At this time I also transfer the ring end locations off the bottom of the piston skirt onto the cylinder wall and trace the outline of the intake onto the piston just like I did the exhaust before. Then remove the piston from the cylinder and I can then extend the 4 piston skirt lines from the cylinder base up past the intake and exhaust ports, then do the same with the ring pin location. The reason for the ring pin location will become apparent when the line is drawn up past the upper transfer on a closed port cylinder.
With these locations marked I now know how wide I can take both the intake and exhaust on a closed port cylinder.. A open port cylinder will be somewhat different due to there not always being piston skirt notches, if they have a full skirt piston. I will stick with the closed port cylinder like the 026 has for now.
Most novice porters start out by just widening the intake and exhaust ports out to within .100 of an inch on each side of the width of the piston skirt so that the skirt can still completely close off the port, intake or exhaust. Once you port for a while and get real good with the tools you can cut that width in half but you really need to pay attention to the port shape and even the bevel you use/leave around the port to still make a good seal. Leave the top and bottom of both ports where they are for starters, these can be tackled later when ones porting skills get better developed and a better understanding of port timing is gained. The shape of the roof and floor of the exhaust port is most important as the piston rings pass over it on every stroke, most intake ports are low enough that the rings don`t pass over them. The exhaust port needs a nice arch top and bottom so that the rings don`t catch , the arch tucks the rings back into the groove but if left nearly flat the rings can and often do catch and it wrecks the P&C. The intake port can be made a lot more rectangular as the rings don`t pass over them on most cylinders, this you have to verify though as each manufacturer has their own designs for such things.
I will dig up some picts and post them of some of my port work, might be this evening if time allows.


----------



## tbone75

I may have to see my family doc again ? Ever since I took them pills for the Bronchitis I have almost lost my voice ? Stihl can't hardly talk ? I feel just fine , seem to be over all that chit. Just my voice is about gone ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Wow. Thanks jerry. That confirmed a lot of what I was thinking. It all makes sense. Just a lot of variables to keep track of. I have several starrett and mitutoyo squares and other tools. The mechanical pencil with hard lead is also no an issue. I will start with on of the scrap 024 piston and cylinders. My biggest hurdle willbe a good seat and llighting. Working out of my garage, I don't have the best setup


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Wow. Thanks jerry. That confirmed a lot of what I was thinking. It all makes sense. Just a lot of variables to keep track of. I have several starrett and mitutoyo squares and other tools. The mechanical pencil with hard lead is also no an issue. I will start with on of the scrap 024 piston and cylinders. My biggest hurdle willbe a good seat and llighting. Working out of my garage, I don't have the best setup



Good lighting helps ! My biggest problem ! Very hard to see what I am doing in there ! Decided I wasn't doing any more till I got better lights !
And stihl haven't got any yet ? Bout time I take care of that ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Finally got my 365 back from my FIL yesterday !  He just don't know it yet ! :msp_sneaky: BIL nabbed it for me !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Go back to page 354, that is around when we started some discussion on porting on this thread, page 361 has a pict of a fairly nice exhaust port.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I may have to see my family doc again ? Ever since I took them pills for the Bronchitis I have almost lost my voice ? Stihl can't hardly talk ? I feel just fine , seem to be over all that chit. Just my voice is about gone ?



Smoking is catching up with you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Wow. Thanks jerry. That confirmed a lot of what I was thinking. It all makes sense. Just a lot of variables to keep track of. I have several starrett and mitutoyo squares and other tools. The mechanical pencil with hard lead is also no an issue. I will start with on of the scrap 024 piston and cylinders. My biggest hurdle willbe a good seat and llighting. Working out of my garage, I don't have the best setup



You will find that you can`t have too much light, I even wear my headband lamp to point light at where I am working. Fluorescent lamps , incandescent lights and directional focused light all depend on you not getting into the way of it getting to the cylinder, natural light is the best.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> One thing I find handy is an accurate sliding head square, I have a Starret but a good solid one that a carpenter would use such as a Stanley would be fine.Almost all of your layout work will be done from the bottom of the cylinder transferred upward into the cylinder to the ports. A fine tip marker to darken the pencil lines is a good idea. I like to use a mechanical pencil but a very sharp HB pencil will work fine.
> First thing I like to do after stripping the muffler off is to orientate the piston to the cylinder by tracing the outline of the exhaust port onto the piston. You will need to do this so that when you have the cylinder and piston out for porting almost all of the measurements will be taken from the orientation of the piston to the cylinder.
> As soon as you get the cylinder off try to outline carefully the pencil tracing on the piston with the fine tip marker, it will last longer than the pencil mark itself. The locating pins for the ring ends are the next thing I mark by transferring their locations to the bottom of the piston skirt so they can be seen when the piston is inserted up into the cylinder.
> By now you are likely thinking, why is he talking about the piston? I want to know about grinding the ports. The short answer to this is that all of the cylinder porting actually revolves around the piston, its size, shape and orientation in the cylinder determine almost all of the porting dynamics.
> With the piston tracing of the exhaust port facing up and the cylinder laid on its side with the exhaust port facing up I insert the piston into the cylinder and position the piston so that the tracing lines up with the port exactly. I often stuff a piece of paper towel, leaving it not too hard compressed up into the cylinder so that when the piston contacts it and is pushed up a little bit it will help hold the piston from just sliding around a little. If the cylinder has been used a fair bit at this point it becomes evident where the piston skirt travels against the cylinder walls, on a new set this is not the case. I mark the width, outer edges of the piston skirt, on the cylinder walls, the piston has to stay accurately in position according to the outline and the exhaust port. At this time I also transfer the ring end locations off the bottom of the piston skirt onto the cylinder wall and trace the outline of the intake onto the piston just like I did the exhaust before. Then remove the piston from the cylinder and I can then extend the 4 piston skirt lines from the cylinder base up past the intake and exhaust ports, then do the same with the ring pin location. The reason for the ring pin location will become apparent when the line is drawn up past the upper transfer on a closed port cylinder.
> With these locations marked I now know how wide I can take both the intake and exhaust on a closed port cylinder.. A open port cylinder will be somewhat different due to there not always being piston skirt notches, if they have a full skirt piston. I will stick with the closed port cylinder like the 026 has for now.
> Most novice porters start out by just widening the intake and exhaust ports out to within .100 of an inch on each side of the width of the piston skirt so that the skirt can still completely close off the port, intake or exhaust. Once you port for a while and get real good with the tools you can cut that width in half but you really need to pay attention to the port shape and even the bevel you use/leave around the port to still make a good seal. Leave the top and bottom of both ports where they are for starters, these can be tackled later when ones porting skills get better developed and a better understanding of port timing is gained. The shape of the roof and floor of the exhaust port is most important as the piston rings pass over it on every stroke, most intake ports are low enough that the rings don`t pass over them. The exhaust port needs a nice arch top and bottom so that the rings don`t catch , the arch tucks the rings back into the groove but if left nearly flat the rings can and often do catch and it wrecks the P&C. The intake port can be made a lot more rectangular as the rings don`t pass over them on most cylinders, this you have to verify though as each manufacturer has their own designs for such things.
> I will dig up some picts and post them of some of my port work, might be this evening if time allows.





pioneerguy600 said:


> Go back to page 354, that is around when we started some discussion on porting on this thread, page 361 has a pict of a fairly nice exhaust port.



Thanks Jerry. That is the clearest explanation I have read. Stuck in the car here I am anxious to try to grind. As far as grinding tools, any suggestions for a tight budget rookie? Dremel and what kind of bit or file? Will look those pages up tomorrow on a big computer...phone is limited but better than nothing.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Smoking is catching up with you.



Most likely ! Need to get locked in a room for a week with no ciggs ! Bout the only way I can quit the dam things !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Thanks Jerry. That is the clearest explanation I have read. Stuck in the car here I am anxious to try to grind. As far as grinding tools, any suggestions for a tight budget rookie? Dremel and what kind of bit or file? Will look those pages up tomorrow on a big computer...phone is limited but better than nothing.



I started with a Dremel , it works OK . Later on you want a Foredom or one like that ! Way way better ! 2 stones and a carbide bit for starters. Round stone & ??? forget what its called ?

Hey Ron ! LOL

Some like die grinders , but the Dremel is good to start.


----------



## roncoinc

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/160653-361.htm
Jerry's grinding lines


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/160653-361.htm
> Jerry's grinding lines



http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/160653-361.htm


----------



## tbone75

Good job Ron & Jerry ! I like to look over that stuff again too !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Can't wait to get home and put some of this in a word document so I don't loose it. Three more hours in the car....the wife just told me I have to go pick up dinner somewhere tonight when we get home. I thought 10hrs was enough....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Everyone must be out playing with saws..... I-95 sure is boring.....


----------



## tbone75

I was playing with saws ! Well just working on the 2 I got the other day. Ready to try them out , but its poring right now. Maybe tomorrow ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Everyone must be out playing with saws..... I-95 sure is boring.....



Or, ya know............working. well sort of.


----------



## tbone75

Finally got off my arse and lit a fire , the OL was cold . LOL Stihl raining here. :msp_sad:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I may have to see my family doc again ? Ever since I took them pills for the Bronchitis I have almost lost my voice ? Stihl can't hardly talk ? I feel just fine , seem to be over all that chit. Just my voice is about gone ?
> Oh well , I'll just use the keyboard from here on in , I'm up to 150 words a minute , no handicap for me :msp_biggrin:







:jester:


----------



## roncoinc

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/108900.htm


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Finally home! Dang its good to be home even if it is raining and 30* cooler.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> :jester:



The OL is beaching at me to go back to the doc ! Not till after Thursday ! LOL Not taking any chance on not getting that done !


----------



## jimdad07

Finally got that mother******* clutch off of that sled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got a hardened bolt this time so the thread wouldn't stretch on me, wrapped the chit out of it with teflon tape, filled the hole with ATF fluid, ran the bolt into the mix as far as I could so the pressure was pretty friggin high and applied heat...............BAM!!!!!! Darn thing blew off and hit the ceiling of the shop, almost got me in the process but I showed it who was boss. Went to put the new crank seal in and wouldn't you know it was the wrong ******* seal, about five milimeters too wide on the diameter side of things. Going to have my BIL pick one up on his cheese run on Thursday. Feels good to have that clutch off of the machine, was starting to pizz me off. Also told my wife this weekend that the ungodly amounts of work going on within the family needs to slow down for a little while so I can get my projects caught up. I still have to redo that 268xp conversion I f'ed up over a month ago.


----------



## dancan

Was at the big box store today , looked in the clearout corner and low and behold 
I made it back to the shop , smilin' all the way with a new to me H


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Was at the big box store today , looked in the clearout corner and low and behold
> I wade it back to the shop , smilin' all the way with a new to me H



Have we had a change of saw preference since I turned into a part timer? :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Was at the big box store today , looked in the clearout corner and low and behold
> I wade it back to the shop , smilin' all the way with a new to me H



Hat!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am liking the Stihl parts I am finding in the box.


----------



## dancan

Hitachi roofing gun :msp_biggrin: , it was $380 sumthin' returned and serviced , marked down to $188 , I got it for $50 .

Change of saw brand ????
I think someone's been drinkin' some orange KnotKoolaid while away .


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Have we had a change of saw preference since I turned into a part timer? :msp_scared:



The truth came out long ago.
when he was in the hospital after his " misstep" somebody told us the truth.
I dont think he even owns a squeel !!


----------



## dancan

Geez , Ron is right , all belong to the other guy , just borrowed .
I gave away muh 266 :msp_smile: practically gave away muh 346 but it's coming back 
All I want to own is muh Shiney Red Brick and a matching Eeeco .


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin , you hirin' ???
I gots all the tools now 'cept a tape and a hammer ......


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Geez , Ron is right , all belong to the other guy , just borrowed .
> I gave away muh 266 :msp_smile: practically gave away muh 346 but it's coming back
> All I want to own is muh Shiney Red Brick and a matching Eeeco .



Now dont you feel betterer coming out of the closet ??


----------



## tbone75

Ron I am trying out that DVD copy program,it says I can only use it 30 days ?


----------



## dancan

Ooops , forgot muh new fave , the 'lecticity Kita !!!!
I might haveta grow a pony tail and buy some patchouille incense .....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I am trying out that DVD copy program,it says I can only use it 30 days ?



One downloaded from free site ?
need to install it and reg it same day.

IF that's the one ?
what one is it ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> One downloaded from free site ?
> need to install it and reg it same day.
> 
> IF that's the one ?
> what one is it ?



What ever you showed me ? LOL Don't think I reg it ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Ooops , forgot muh new fave , the 'lecticity Kita !!!!
> I might haveta grow a pony tail and buy some patchouille incense .....




If ya can't afford that incense...a little rope will do.......All "Natural" rope only.....poly sucks.....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What ever you showed me ? LOL Don't think I reg it ?



from Bits De Jour ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> from Bits De Jour ?



DVD Fab 8 , not sure what the site was called ?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> If ya can't afford that incense...a little rope will do.......All "Natural" rope only.....poly sucks.....



I see your point , one would smell like that earthy , herbal smell of patch , the other would just stink like a Huusuqee .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I see your point , one would smell like that earthy , herbal smell of patch , the other would just stink like a Huusuqee .



Speaking of this, those are mostly Husqee parts in that box, took off all the part numbers and will spend some time chasing them down.


----------



## dancan

Sorry , no returns on that box ...................BaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah



Ha


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Speaking of this, those are mostly Husqee parts in that box, took off all the part numbers and will spend some time chasing them down.



Dan Stihl tryin to get Hooski parts to work on steals again???? We warned him about that last week...the sudden increase in powa can be dangerous if you're not ready for it.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sorry , no returns on that box ...................BaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> Ha




That`s okj,...I will store it out in the old wood shed, the one with open sides, the smell might drive my neighbor away....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Speaking of this, those are mostly Husqee parts in that box, took off all the part numbers and will spend some time chasing them down.



I like Husky parts !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Dan Stihl tryin to get Hooski parts to work on steals again???? We warned him about that last week...the sudden increase in powa can be dangerous if you're not ready for it.....



Buncha stinkin plastic won`t fit on a Stihl but the better Torx T27 screws will hold a Husquee together a lot better n the factory stripper bolts do....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like Husky parts !



They might make good Christmas thread giveaways.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Buncha stinkin plastic won`t fit on a Stihl but the better Torx T27 screws will hold a Husquee together a lot better n the factory stripper bolts do....LOL




Yep them mongrul bolts do wonders.....once you find a T-27 wrench......very special tool for "special" saws...LOL!!!!...well them and Fords......


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm , Christmas GiveAway Gift .............I like it !


"To give away"
One totally useless piece of plastic and screw that some poor Husuqvarna dealer was forced to stock and couldn't sell because the saws never lasted more than 50 hours so he could fly the H U flag part . 

Or 

Totally useless Husuqvarna parts , I'll pay the shipping , you get a free bag of shyte .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hmmmm , Christmas GiveAway Gift .............I like it !
> 
> 
> "To give away"
> One totally useless piece of plastic and screw that some poor Husuqvarna dealer was forced to stock and couldn't sell because the saws never lasted more than 50 hours so he could fly the H U flag part .
> 
> Or
> 
> Totally useless Husuqvarna parts , I'll pay the shipping , you get a free bag of shyte .



Hey,...I like that.....shyte...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep them mongrul bolts do wonders.....once you find a T-27 wrench......very special tool for "special" saws...LOL!!!!...well them and Fords......



Don`t see them fallin outa Stihl`s do ya?? Husquees can`t keep them in no matter how tight they are put in, after stressing them in a couple of times the holes are stripped out...., shyte....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Yep them mongrul bolts do wonders.....once you find a T-27 wrench......very special tool for "special" saws...LOL!!!!...well them and Fords......



If you have problems finding a T27 bit/wrench you probably should just stick to whoskies.....its better that way


----------



## tbone75

Slug is pooooped !

Time ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Congrats on the clutch Jim! Glad you didn't give up on it. Now did you learn anything about riding someone else's sled?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> If you have problems finding a T27 bit/wrench you probably should just stick to whoskies.....its better that way



Hey that's fine.. I'll be a bottom dweller and take all of these junky Hooskies off of everyone's hands. Let me know what you need for shipping and I'll send you my address! :msp_biggrin:

I do keep two T27 drivers in my truck tool box though at all times for my TS420's at work.... they are always broke down.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Slug is pooooped !
> 
> Time ! LOL



Night John.


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Congrats on the clutch Jim! Glad you didn't give up on it. Now did you learn anything about riding someone else's sled?



People tend to hand things over when they are on the verge of breaking down, point is, let them break it first. He did tell me the sled is mine though. Can't beat that. 

For all yous other guys, been putting shelving up in the shop tonight for saws. Need to add a few more, but here are the two I got put up:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> DVD Fab 8 , not sure what the site was called ?



Ok,,you missed it and dint get the FREE version !!
you went for the free TRAIL !!
gotta pay attention !!

uninstall it,do a registery clean and go to the website and get the FREE version.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Good looking collection Jim. I'm scared to organize all of mine.. the wife will easily count them that way. 

All of this reading on Porting and traveling today... I'm done. Dang I don't want to go to work tomorrow...

Time.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> People tend to hand things over when they are on the verge of breaking down, point is, let them break it first. He did tell me the sled is mine though. Can't beat that.
> 
> For all yous other guys, been putting shelving up in the shop tonight for saws. Need to add a few more, but here are the two I got put up:





Fixed the pic fer ya JimBob .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me also:


----------



## AU_K2500

Well chit.....

Just realized the OEM piston I had for this 026 has a crack......and THEN I started finishing up cleaning the jug and realized its scored. I'm so.mad. I was building two, one for my self and one for a good friend of mine. Already spent way too much money on these.....oh well, guess hell still get one, not worth it to me to spend any more money on it. I'm sure another 026 will come along. Any body want a complete 026 with new bearings and seals sans a top end......


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well chit.....
> 
> Just realized the OEM piston I had for this 026 has a crack......and THEN I started finishing up cleaning the jug and realized its scored. I'm so.mad. I was building two, one for my self and one for a good friend of mine. Already spent way too much money on these.....oh well, guess hell still get one, not worth it to me to spend any more money on it. I'm sure another 026 will come along. Any body want a complete 026 with new bearings and seals sans a top end......



What i tell ya bout them squeels !!! ?????


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> What i tell ya bout them squeels !!! ?????



I'm about to chunk it into hwy 80.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well chit.....
> 
> Just realized the OEM piston I had for this 026 has a crack......and THEN I started finishing up cleaning the jug and realized its scored. I'm so.mad. I was building two, one for my self and one for a good friend of mine. Already spent way too much money on these.....oh well, guess hell still get one, not worth it to me to spend any more money on it. I'm sure another 026 will come along. Any body want a complete 026 with new bearings and seals sans a top end......



I would be real happy to take that off your hands !


----------



## tbone75

Yep .................. Slug is back up again ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bump to der top


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , no Slugbot nor Spambot ??
I'm glad your stihl on top of things .


Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hmmm , no Slugbot nor Spambot ??
> I'm glad your stihl on top of things .
> 
> 
> Hey Rob !



Hey Dan.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> I'm about to chunk it into hwy 80.



If you don't send it to John...I am interested in it. Don't tell my Hooskies but I miss my 026 Squeel. I used that saw 90% of the time.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Back to the Salt mines today. I looked at the work phone last night and I think there are a dozen voice mails..sure it will be an interesting day. Slacker patrol keep those fires stoked and this thread on the top!


----------



## tbone75

Morning Slackers.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Rob!! How ya doing???

Sounds like a busy day Jimmy!!


As the current ZZZzzzzlacker.....I have already filled both stoves for the morning...supposed to snow the next couple days so I think I'll head down in the woods this morning and drop, fit and split a big (24") standing dead spruce I've had my eye on. Then forward that out for daytime shop wood...gotts nice dry maple for overnight. Hmmmmm now which and how many saws need excercise???? Always an issue....saws are just like dogs....when you put your boots on they are all over themselves to go with you......until you say "Stay".......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey Rob!! How ya doing???
> 
> Sounds like a busy day Jimmy!!
> 
> 
> As the current ZZZzzzzlacker.....I have already filled both stoves for the morning...supposed to snow the next couple days so I think I'll head down in the woods this morning and drop, fit and split a big (24") standing dead spruce I've had my eye on. Then forward that out for daytime shop wood...gotts nice dry maple for overnight. Hmmmmm now which and how many saws need excercise???? Always an issue....saws are just like dogs....when you put your boots on they are all over themselves to go with you......until you say "Stay".......



Take one of them Orange ones ! They don't get out as much as the Red ones. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just heard the 49SP was shipped out,should be here by the weekend.


----------



## tbone75

A big surprise should be here Thurs. afternoon ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Morning Slackers.




Mornin John.......any red saws show yesterday????

I already got all the fun stuff coming to me this week.....my NOS 910 P&C showed up yesterday and also a 16" NOS Total Tsmura in .325 X .058 and a NOS 18" Winsor Speed Tip also in .325 X .058.....both very nice looking bars.....there will be two very proud 49SPs.......and I think I have just about everything needed to start my 910 project except a set of new mains......guess I got to spilt a case and see what they are......I do have an order of misc Hooski bits and pieces for clients saws that should be here this week....but not much excitement there......other than a few $$$$ coming in.....


----------



## tbone75

Ya musta missed it a couple post back. LOL Bout the end of the week for it.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Take one of them Orange ones ! They don't get out as much as the Red ones. LOL



Only got two orange ones....one of those hasn't been run since all these reds saws came around....the 61/268XP gets run a lot... probably take that and the ported 49sp for limbing.....want to get 'er done before the snow starts...


----------



## Cantdog

What's the big surprise coming Thurs afternoon??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Only got two orange ones....one of those hasn't been run since all these reds saws came around....the 61/268XP gets run a lot... probably take that and the ported 49sp for limbing.....want to get 'er done before the snow starts...



See ! That orange one never gets out any more ! LOL I like your choices ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> What's the big surprise coming Thurs afternoon??



A good one ! :hmm3grin2orange: One I have been looking for ! That are very hard to find !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> A good one ! :hmm3grin2orange: One I have been looking for ! That are very hard to find !



Teaser!!!......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Teaser!!!......



Yep ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Teaser!!!......



He's taking lessons from Dan.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He's taking lessons from Dan.



Ouch ! .......................... That was LOW !! :msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

I see a multi car pileup on hwy 80 in texas !
seems first car ran over a chainsaw and crashed in the road..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Only got two orange ones....one of those hasn't been run since all these reds saws came around....the 61/268XP gets run a lot... probably take that and the ported 49sp for limbing.....want to get 'er done before the snow starts...



I'd love to find an XP top end for my 268. Right now it runs fairly well though with a regular open port and it's only wearing a 20" B&C.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy,,get my email ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I see a multi car pileup on hwy 80 in texas !
> seems first car ran over a chainsaw and crashed in the road..



How far is Sparky from there ? :msp_confused: He got mad at that Steel didn't he !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Did.. thumbed through it. Fixing to print it out in a minute.. if the boss will go back outside and just leave me the f*&^ alone... think he's more happy to see me than the dogs were last night.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I see a multi car pileup on hwy 80 in texas !
> seems first car ran over a chainsaw and crashed in the road..



I don't know nuttin.....in at work, all the way down in I-20.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i've gone through the old porting pages and got to admit i'm still bumfuzzled. anyone got a write-up with pix or can reference a document somewhere? i got a practice cylinder that i need to practice on. preciateit


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> How far is Sparky from there ? :msp_confused: He got mad at that Steel didn't he !



Maybe within throwing distance,,if he can get one further than me !


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> i've gone through the old porting pages and got to admit i'm still bumfuzzled. anyone got a write-up with pix or can reference a document somewhere? i got a practice cylinder that i need to practice on. preciateit



PM me an email ad.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright.. read through it again. I'm on the quest for Dremel bits and I think I've got some old files at the house to rough in the ports with. Any tips on what burs to get? I hear E-bay "Out there" but are there a few that I can snag at Lowes or Depot just to play with some cylinders this weekend? Any pictures of the the stone profiles and burs? 


Yes.. I am sitting here with a cylinder and piston on my desk right now avoiding writing change orders and doing billing... sketching port shape on pistons. That being said, the current cylinder is a worn TS420 (concrete saw) Mahle jug. It looks like one ring pin (upper ring) is in the middle of the intake port. What do you do with one like this?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright.. read through it again. I'm on the quest for Dremel bits and I think I've got some old files at the house to rough in the ports with. Any tips on what burs to get? I hear E-bay "Out there" but are there a few that I can snag at Lowes or Depot just to play with some cylinders this weekend? Any pictures of the the stone profiles and burs?
> 
> 
> Yes.. I am sitting here with a cylinder and piston on my desk right now avoiding writing change orders and doing billing... sketching port shape on pistons. That being said, the current cylinder is a worn TS420 (concrete saw) Mahle jug. It looks like one ring pin (upper ring) is in the middle of the intake port. What do you do with one like this?



If there is a ring end pin over the intake port just check to see if it even shows/travels over the port, if it does not then it will not give any trouble. Better to have it in that location as it will not get in the way of extending the upper transfer ports over toward the intake side of the cylinder.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jerrycmorrow said:


> i've gone through the old porting pages and got to admit i'm still bumfuzzled. anyone got a write-up with pix or can reference a document somewhere? i got a practice cylinder that i need to practice on. preciateit



Jerry... read back through page 5572 to current.. you'll have to weed out some of the chit chat but there are some good links and refrences to FURTHER back in this same thread. With that and what Ron just e-mailed me... it's all coming together real quick to me. Three days ago porting was confusing and I was lost where to start. I don't know anything, but it is coming into focus. Unfortunately the threads normally go from zero to "pro" level with no rookie setting talking about porting and theory. What I am gathering is just worry about widening for now and getting that. That will give most of the gains to be had and then the last ~20% is all of the timing changes. 

I want to port at least one saw so I understand. Having built lots of motors it's amazing how much can be done with such a simple design and the gains to be had. If I get a saw or two to run.. that Echo trimmer is next! Watch out marigolds!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> If there is a ring end pin over the intake port just check to see if it even shows/travels over the port, if it does not then it will not give any trouble. Better to have it in that location as it will not get in the way of extending the upper transfer ports over toward the intake side of the cylinder.



Ah ha! I keep forgetting that the intake does not open to the top of the piston...or the crown never sees the intake port. Part of the issue with just having a jug and piston here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ah ha! I keep forgetting that the intake does not open to the top of the piston...or the crown never sees the intake port. Part of the issue with just having a jug and piston here.



Yes,..remember your piston is what you port your cylinder around. Use a different, non stock piston and you can make changes you could not do with a stock piston. Sometimes this is beneficial but not always. This porting stuff does go to the very dark side the deeper you get into it.
For now just get into doing the widening and blending, that will give you good gains and are within safe limits, going further into it and you can ruin pistons and cylinders in a blink of an eye. Gets rather expensive replacing $550. P&C sets and I have more than a few ruined ones.....


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> PM me an email ad.



email addy pm'd


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> i've gone through the old porting pages and got to admit i'm still bumfuzzled. anyone got a write-up with pix or can reference a document somewhere? i got a practice cylinder that i need to practice on. preciateit



There is lots of info out in plenty of porting threads on this site but not any one thread will cover all makes of cylinder and pistons made by different manufactures. Stihl closed port engines are all very similar from the 024 on up to the 088, we refer to these engines as the PRO or upright cylinder engines.The horizontal cylinder engines are very different and harder to get good gains out of. The open port engines are also harder to get good gains out of but opening up the muffler and cleaning up the transfers helps, setting the upper timing can help some but you need the degree wheel for doing that.
Just ask questions on the cylinder you are porting and there are very knowledgeable fellows on here that can help you along.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Jimmy in NC said:


> Jerry... read back through page 5572 to current.. you'll have to weed out some of the chit chat but there are some good links and refrences to FURTHER back in this same thread. With that and what Ron just e-mailed me... it's all coming together real quick to me. Three days ago porting was confusing and I was lost where to start. I don't know anything, but it is coming into focus. Unfortunately the threads normally go from zero to "pro" level with no rookie setting talking about porting and theory. What I am gathering is just worry about widening for now and getting that. That will give most of the gains to be had and then the last ~20% is all of the timing changes.
> 
> I want to port at least one saw so I understand. Having built lots of motors it's amazing how much can be done with such a simple design and the gains to be had. If I get a saw or two to run.. that Echo trimmer is next! Watch out marigolds!



jimmy, that was the reading that i did. went back to page 354, 361, etc. still bumfuzzled though. thanks for the lead. youse guys are alright, don't care what anyone says.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What were we saying about Husky bolts/screws falling out,

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/230203.htm


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> What were we saying about Husky bolts/screws falling out,
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/230203.htm



I saw that..I'll remember to heat the cylinder up a bit and re-tighten that new cylinder I have on my 372.. maybe that will keep the bolts in the thing. Maybe I should just throw it all in the garbage.. new cylinder and all! I'd have to restart my collection with cream sickles then wouldn't I? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> I saw that..I'll remember to heat the cylinder up a bit and re-tighten that new cylinder I have on my 372.. maybe that will keep the bolts in the thing. Maybe I should just throw it all in the garbage.. new cylinder and all! I'd have to restart my collection with cream sickles then wouldn't I? :msp_ohmy:



I wouldn`t throw anything away, the Huskys are good saws but just need more attention to things like the screws and fasteners that hold them together,...er not....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> What were we saying about Husky bolts/screws falling out,
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/230203.htm



At least when the bolts fall out of a 372 the muffler simply falls off..no harm done......SOME saws have the muffler bolts right INSIDE the muffler next to the open EX port where they can't be seen when loose.......just an observation.....and "what if" thoughts....LOL!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm not chunking any of my Husky saws... I have no real preference.. what I've gathered is what I could afford right now. I've got too much in some of them but ohh well.

I just realized what my desk looks like and popped a picture. It's sad actually

View attachment 281783


----------



## tbone75

You guys been busy today ! I got to stay off the puter till them idgits call and tell me what time to be there tomorrow for the back stuff. They have my cell number , but don't know how to use it !!
Just now starting to move around. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just trying to fill in for you John! Take care of your back... we'll be here wasting time and valuable itranetz! :msp_razz:


----------



## AU_K2500

Anybody use the baileys piston ring clamp set? Does it work? 


Of wait theyre out of stock. Won't have more till April. Damn.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I've got one.. it works. Look around they are EVERYWHERE! Even my local dealer has 5-6 on the wall at all times.


Here ya go Mark!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/RING-COMPRESSER-SET-NEW-FOR-MANY-SAWS-trimmers-/120727592236?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1becdd2c


----------



## tbone75

Them Slugs finally called me ! 8:30 am tomorrow !

Got a load of stuff today ! Pix on the way .


----------



## tbone75

First is the 346XP , 2010 model ! Looks new , no P&C. EDIT: Newest saw I ever had ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dirty 371 Husky , low compression ? Haven't checked yet,but its all there !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Congrats John! Hope it helps you out. 

Now for that 371... that's just too filthy to work on.... the bolts will fall out. Why don't I help you out and send you a nice Homelite Ranger in trade for it!


----------



## tbone75

Steel parts ! LOL 044 nice clean crankcase,real dirty 440 crankcase and a bunch of odds and ends for them. One 044 jug that may clean up ? 50/50 ?


Also got some 371XP plastic parts ! LOL They look better than whats on that saw.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Congrats John! Hope it helps you out.
> 
> Now for that 371... that's just too filthy to work on.... the bolts will fall out. Why don't I help you out and send you a nice Homelite Ranger in trade for it!



Nah ................... Gave 2 of them away ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The other day the doc said they wouldn't put me out for this stuff , now they call and say they are putting me out for it ?
Now I can't eat after 8pm or drink after 12:00 am ! I just hate that chit ! Nothing to eat or drink when I get up ! :msp_razz:


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Anybody use the baileys piston ring clamp set? Does it work?
> 
> 
> Of wait theyre out of stock. Won't have more till April. Damn.



They work great. I have a set and they get a lot of use.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> The other day the doc said they wouldn't put me out for this stuff , now they call and say they are putting me out for it ?
> Now I can't eat after 8pm or drink after 12:00 am ! I just hate that chit ! Nothing to eat or drink when I get up ! :msp_razz:



Hopefully it will be worth it. Be cool if you could stand a drive for a fight thread gtg.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hopefully it will be worth it. Be cool if you could stand a drive for a fight thread gtg.



I would be there for that no matter what I have to do !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The OL can wheel me there ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> The other day the doc said they wouldn't put me out for this stuff , now they call and say they are putting me out for it ?
> Now I can't eat after 8pm or drink after 12:00 am ! I just hate that chit ! Nothing to eat or drink when I get up ! :msp_razz:



yeah but better to git it done sooner rather than later. prayin for a smooth, successful procedure and a quick recovery.


----------



## AU_K2500

I wanna go to a GTG.......:msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah but better to git it done sooner rather than later. prayin for a smooth, successful procedure and a quick recovery.



Thanks Jerry !

They said I should be good to go Fri. , but do nothing Thurs.


----------



## tbone75

Hey JimBoob ............ You see today's haul ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> I wanna go to a GTG.......:msp_mad:



hedgerow, carthage, mo, 4-6-13


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> hedgerow, carthage, mo, 4-6-13



There ya go Sparky !


----------



## jerrycmorrow

bunch a them sconnies sposed to be comin down so dfw not that far


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> At least when the bolts fall out of a 372 the muffler simply falls off..no harm done......SOME saws have the muffler bolts right INSIDE the muffler next to the open EX port where they can't be seen when loose.......just an observation.....and "what if" thoughts....LOL!!!



I have owned and run some of those saws, one that comes to mind was the Poulan 306A , a fine saw in its day but they could swallow the holding machine screws when the tin muffler started to go south. The Stihl mufflers have 2 holding screws inside the muffler but I have never seen a T27 screw, with the serrations under the head, ever come loose after tightening. I have seen screws,even with lockwashers under the heads come loose when the washers loose tension over time


----------



## AU_K2500

jerrycmorrow said:


> bunch a them sconnies sposed to be comin down so dfw not that far



7hrs......I'll think about it! Gas isn't too bad in my little vehicle. Could probably find a hotel or camp site cheap enough.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> 7hrs......I'll think about it! Gas isn't too bad in my little vehicle. Could probably find a hotel or camp site cheap enough.



pm hedgerow for detailed info. be cool to meet ya


----------



## AU_K2500

jerrycmorrow said:


> pm hedgerow for detailed info. be cool to meet ya



It would be cool to meet you and all the other me members that attend. It will.just be a matter of figuring out the logistics of it.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You guys been busy today ! I got to stay off the puter till them idgits call and tell me what time to be there tomorrow for the vasectomy stuff. They have my cell number , but I don't know how to use it !!
> Just now starting to move around looking forward to singing an octave higher if they miss . LOL



Take that !



tbone75 said:


> Ouch ! .......................... That was LOW !! :msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> email addy pm'd



Did i send you sumthin ??

when all else fails ,,,,,,,,,,,,

JERRY !!

JERRY !!

JERrY !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Take that !



Dan I got nuttered years ago. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Anybody use the baileys piston ring clamp set? Does it work?
> 
> 
> Of wait theyre out of stock. Won't have more till April. Damn.



Plastic Zip tie works just as well,cut it off after.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> First is the 346XP , 2010 model ! Looks new , no P&C. EDIT: Newest saw I ever had ! LOL





NICE ! AM BB kit and ....


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Congrats John! Hope it helps you out.
> 
> Now for that 371... that's just too filthy to work on.... the bolts will fall out. Why don't I help you out and send you a nice Homelite Ranger in trade for it!



I'll send him a SQUEEL for it !!!! 
JOHN !! ME!! ME !! ME !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The other day the doc said they wouldn't put me out for this stuff , now they call and say they are putting me out for it ?
> Now I can't eat after 8pm or drink after 12:00 am ! I just hate that chit ! Nothing to eat or drink when I get up ! :msp_razz:



Seems like a small price to pay ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NICE ! AM BB kit and ....



Could be ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Seems like a small price to pay ??



Very small for what I should get out of it !! 

Can't wait !!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan I got nuttered years ago. LOL



I just thot you should have a second go round , since they were puttin' you under and all .......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'll send him a SQUEEL for it !!!!
> JOHN !! ME!! ME !! ME !!



Dang Vultures ! Everyone wants muh Huskys !:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I just thot you should have a second go round , since they were puttin' you under and all .......



I had a good doc the first time ! He put me out for it ! LOL Other guys I know they didn't ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang Vultures ! Everyone wants muh Huskys !:hmm3grin2orange:



Not mee!!:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not mee!!:msp_scared:



Nope not Jerry ! :msp_rolleyes:


Some udder Nadian does !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dang Vultures ! Everyone wants muh Huskys !:hmm3grin2orange:



Thats prob one of the best/ most poplar ever made 
aint a squeel in that class even come close


----------



## tbone75

Daughter has her car fixed,now I have to take her to pick her car up so I can have my truck back ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nope not Jerry ! :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> Some udder Nadian does !




Please keep them out of Canada...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats prob one of the best/ most poplar ever made
> aint a squeel in that class even come close



Best shake rattle n roll ever!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats prob one of the best/ most poplar ever made
> aint a squeel in that class even come close



The 346 wasn't as cheap as most of the saws I get , but its so nice,just had to grab it ! LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> Did i send you sumthin ??
> 
> when all else fails ,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> JERRY !!
> 
> JERRY !!
> 
> JERrY !!



nope. no email


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The 346 wasn't as cheap as most of the saws I get , but its so nice,just had to grab it ! LOL



:bad_smelly:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> Did i send you sumthin ??
> 
> when all else fails ,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> JERRY !!
> 
> JERRY !!
> 
> JERrY !!



yep. got it now. thanks muchly ron. looks pretty simple. just need to concentrate on layout and hand-eye coordination.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nope not Jerry ! :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> Some udder Nadian does !



Not Me Either !!!!
Ron ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Not Me Either !!!!
> Ron ???



Ron`s not a Nadian.....at least not anymore!


----------



## Cantdog

the


pioneerguy600 said:


> I have owned and run some of those saws, one that comes to mind was the Poulan 306A , a fine saw in its day but they could swallow the holding machine screws when the tin muffler started to go south. The Stihl mufflers have 2 holding screws inside the muffler but I have never seen a T27 screw, with the serrations under the head, ever come loose after tightening. I have seen screws,even with lockwashers under the heads come loose when the washers loose tension over time




In all truth I have not personally seen a Stihl muffler bolt come loose either....'course I don't run Stihls...but it seems like tempting fate to me...

And I'm not sticking up for Husky top cover or recoil slotted/philips combo screws either.

Matter of fact every late Husky or Jonsered I work more than once on gets these all replaced with the appropriate allen screws and cupped washers....something you can exert some tightening torque on....that's one of the things I always enjoyed about the "True" Jonsereds.....2 allen wrenches and a screwdriver and you could disassenble nearly the entire saw...on the tailgate....just need a 19MM socket/box end to take the clutch and flywheel if you need to split the cases....sensable design....with the end users well being in mind.....probably what drove them out of business....to good....


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron`s not a Nadian.....at least not anymore!



Well , you know , that Quebec connection and all .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just found out who the Nadian is but I will let John spill the beans.


----------



## dancan

Great Movie !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Well , you know , that Quebec connection and all .....



HEY !!! 

I'm PROUD of my french canadian heritage !!!

they were smart enuf to get out of canada !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Great Movie !



Your a sick,,,,sick,,,,sick,,,,sick,,, man...


----------



## tbone75

Eatin my last snack for the night ! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

No more eatin till ????? tomorrow ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## dancan




----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No more eatin till ????? tomorrow ! :msp_ohmy:



Rumbly tummy!


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


>



Then washer down LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


>



You are one MEEN Nadian ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

Well....after all the drama last night I went to the garage a little more composed tonight. I cleaned another 026 jug. Cleaned up good, AND I found the good piston that I knew i had. Slapped some caber rings on it and bolted it up. Squish miced in at .010 I started micing random crap. My business card finally came in handy. Dead on .010 so that should make my squish .020!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rumbly tummy!



You too ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Then washer down LOL



I can have Dew till midnight ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well....after all the drama last night I went to the garage a little more composed tonight. I cleaned another 026 jug. Cleaned up good, AND I found the good piston that I knew i had. Slapped some caber rings on it and bolted it up. Squish miced in at .010 I started micing random crap. My business card finally came in handy. Dead on .010 so that should make my squish .020!



Well chit ! Guess I don't get it ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

View attachment 281866


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> View attachment 281866



Gasket and biz card ?? :msp_confused:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Gasket and biz card ?? :msp_confused:



Read my post again. 

Biz card is dead on .010 and my squish is .010 put the two together and you get a .020 squish.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Read my post again.
> 
> Biz card is dead on .010 and my squish is .010 put the two together and you get a .020 squish.



OK 

Thought biz cards were usually .020 . Always worked to set the points on my Chevys ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK
> 
> Thought biz cards were usually .020 . Always worked to set the points on my Chevys ! LOL



Biz cards are printed on .010 stock, we use them to set the air gap between the module and flywheel on most modern saws,...not Pioneers...LOL
Biz card not big enough to make a base gasket outa. Corn flake box?


----------



## tbone75

I only have one Mac left anywhere close to me ! That D44 is it !  There was another min-crack , but it left today ! Not sure why people bring the whole saw just to sharpen the chain ? LOL Also told the guy if it breaks down,don't bring it here ! LOL

Gots to go scrub the min stink off !! :bad_smelly:


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Biz cards are printed on .010 stock, we use them to set the air gap between the module and flywheel on most modern saws,...not Pioneers...LOL
> Biz card not big enough to make a base gasket outa. Corn flake box?



Just big enough actually. Any bigger cylinder and it would be pushing it.


----------



## tbone75

Hey I smell better ! Everyone can come back now ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hey I smell better ! Everyone can come back now ! :msp_w00t:



Still here!


----------



## tbone75

Just me and Jerry left ?

Bunch of darn SLACKERS ! :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just me and Jerry left ?
> 
> Bunch of darn SLACKERS ! :msp_razz:



They is all tired tonight....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Jug glued up, saw is almost all together. Will test comp and do a vac test tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Jug glued up, saw is almost all together. Will test comp and do a vac test tomorrow.



Your off the hook ! Working on a saw !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They is all tired tonight....LOL



Everyone out did me again today ! LOL May only have the Slug crown one more day !! :msp_scared:

I did go into the shop today ! Had to put boxes of chit away ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Everyone out did me again today ! LOL May only have the Slug crown one more day !! :msp_scared:
> 
> I did go into the shop today ! Had to put boxes of chit away ! LOL



I am a bit tired tonight, I loaded and trucked 2 loads of wood down to my friend today, it was a beautiful day here today, snow is melting fairly fast, ice is receding on the lakes also. Tomorrow may be a little wet, that will take the snow and ice even faster.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Your off the hook ! Working on a saw !!



Been in my garage more in the past few days than I have been in weeks. Damn crack head neighbors finally moved out. My garage was right in front of their apartment. Their gone now. No more worries. 

Should have both 026's ready to run this weekend. 

Hey jerry, is it OK to run a saw with out an inner bar plate? Or with out the screw that holds the bar plate on. I've got two saws, one bar plate, and zero screws.......crap. I do have a second bar plate on the way


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Been in my garage more in the past few days than I have been in weeks. Damn crack head neighbors finally moved out. My garage was right in front of their apartment. Their gone now. No more worries.
> 
> Should have both 026's ready to run this weekend.
> 
> Hey jerry, is it OK to run a saw with out an inner bar plate? Or with out the screw that holds the bar plate on. I've got two saws, one bar plate, and zero screws.......crap. I do have a second bar plate on the way



I`ve never had to do that but I can`t think of why you couldn`t , may not be the best thing but it likely would do no damage.
as long as your chain is snug in the bar groove.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am a bit tired tonight, I loaded and trucked 2 loads of wood down to my friend today, it was a beautiful day here today, snow is melting fairly fast, ice is receding on the lakes also. Tomorrow may be a little wet, that will take the snow and ice even faster.



Good job Jerry !

Snowing here now , more for the next 2 days. Had 2 days of rain too !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I`ve never had to do that but I can`t think of why you couldn`t , may not be the best thing but it likely would do no damage.
> as long as your chain is snug in the bar groove.



Them loose chains sure chew on the case ! This one 044 case I have is chewed up a little. Need to clean up the 440 case to check it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Been in my garage more in the past few days than I have been in weeks. Damn crack head neighbors finally moved out. My garage was right in front of their apartment. Their gone now. No more worries.
> 
> Should have both 026's ready to run this weekend.
> 
> Hey jerry, is it OK to run a saw with out an inner bar plate? Or with out the screw that holds the bar plate on. I've got two saws, one bar plate, and zero screws.......crap. I do have a second bar plate on the way



Better slow down ! Your running out of projects ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Them loose chains sure chew on the case ! This one 044 case I have is chewed up a little. Need to clean up the 440 case to check it. LOL



Yes,...I have seen a few where they were cut pretty deep from loose chains flopping around, usually under the bar mount pad.


----------



## tbone75

Not much chance of me running out of projects for a couple years ! :msp_rolleyes:

Stihl not even close to Jerry or Ron ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes,...I have seen a few where they were cut pretty deep from loose chains flopping around, usually under the bar mount pad.



That is usually the spot ! LOL Now I got a problem , may have to swap that AM jug to the case I got today? That case is better than this one ? Plan on keeping the next one ! Putting that good jug on it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is usually the spot ! LOL Now I got a problem , may have to swap that AM jug to the case I got today? That case is better than this one ? Plan on keeping the next one ! Putting that good jug on it !



Keep one good one to put a ported 046 P&C on, they are the best hybrid I ever ran.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keep one good one to put a ported 046 P&C on, they are the best hybrid I ever ran.



Think the 440 case will work for that one. I stihl have that funky 046 P&C to try out. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## AU_K2500

nah, aint gonna run out. after the 2 026's are finished ive got a little husky 36 i gotta get together. THEN ill run out.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> nah, aint gonna run out. after the 2 026's are finished ive got a little husky 36 i gotta get together. THEN ill run out.



You stihl got Homies to fix ! :msp_razz:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You stihl got Homies to fix ! :msp_razz:



I'm sure I'll come across something.....maybe some more stihls!!!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I'm sure I'll come across something.....maybe some more stihls!!!!



That one little XL shouldn't need much ?


----------



## Cantdog

Windy/rain/sleet/snow.....stoves full......pillow calling me back.......ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kmcinms

Hail to the yeah!!!  I'm outta here.


----------



## dancan

Has anyone seen my bacon ?
Looks like this one .


----------



## dancan

I hope you have a good day John .
Don't worry about the 20 bucks and them 2 silicone gel bags I slipped your doc .........


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Has anyone seen my bacon ?
> Looks like this one .



JOHN !! think HE took it ?


----------



## tbone75

Good thing I never eat breakfast ! That bacon looks good,but not ready for food. 

Now a Dew is another story ! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I hope you have a good day John .
> Don't worry about the 20 bucks and them 2 silicone gel bags I slipped your doc .........



Better slip him a lot more than that ! That sucker aint that cheap !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good thing I never eat breakfast ! That bacon looks good,but not ready for food.
> 
> Now a Dew is another story ! :bang:



What time your appt ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> JOHN !! think HE took it ?




I doubt it......he can't eat this morning.....just upset him to have it around!!!

Good luck John.....I think it's safe to say that I can speak for everyone on here.....we all hope this helps you get some relief...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What time your appt ?



Be there at 8:30


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I doubt it......he can't eat this morning.....just upset him to have it around!!!
> 
> Good luck John.....I think it's safe to say that I can speak for everyone on here.....we all hope this helps you get some relief...



Thanks !! Sure would be nice not to the Slug ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I doubt it......he can't eat this morning.....just upset him to have it around!!!
> 
> Good luck John.....I think it's safe to say that I can speak for everyone on here.....we all hope this helps you get some relief...


----------



## tbone75

Sure hope this works , after waiting so long to get it done !


----------



## roncoinc

Was digging for something in the car yestday and found another saw bar,,thats like THREE i found in there the last couple weeks


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Well chit ! Guess I don't get it ! :msp_sneaky:



Neither do I... I'm sure it'll run great when you are done Mark. You've covered all the bases... two or three times!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was digging for something in the car yestday and found another saw bar,,thats like THREE i found in there the last couple weeks



Keep digging !


----------



## Scooterbum

Good Luck today buddy !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Good luck today john you will be in our thoughts today. T-minus 1:00:00. 

Like someone said earlier i sure hope this does the trick for ya. I've got a good feeling about it. Stay cool in there.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Neither do I... I'm sure it'll run great when you are done Mark. You've covered all the bases... two or three times!



Haha, I don't want to jinx it. There's always something I manage to over look. It should be a good saw. Only bad thing about the second saw is it has a two screw walbro carb. No high speed. If i can't get it tuned in. I'll be on the hunt for a three screw carb.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Haha, I don't want to jinx it. There's always something I manage to over look. It should be a good saw. Only bad thing about the second saw is it has a two screw walbro carb. No high speed. If i can't get it tuned in. I'll be on the hunt for a three screw carb.



Called fixed hi jet and adjustable hi jet 

and dawgs moved up in line yet ?
boss keeping an eye on you ?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Called fixed hi jet and adjustable hi jet
> 
> and dawgs moved up in line yet ?
> boss keeping an eye on you ?



Been slammed with work since the first of the year. Nope. Haven't moved yet. Laser operator has the program he just hasn't been able to fit them in yet. I'll remind him again


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Was digging for something in the car yestday and found another saw bar,,thats like THREE i found in there the last couple weeks



Ron,...I will let you dig in 2 of my storage buildings, better have the 62 with you to haul away all the hardnosed bars, I`ll keep the sprocket nosed ones for a while longer. Hope the 62 has real heavy rear springs.....:msp_smile:


----------



## Cantdog

Kinda quiet in here without John holding down the fort...I'm kicking around home working on the the oil furnace...had an air purge vent above the expansion tank that was leaking water last Thanksgiving when I shut the system down. Replaced that and have been monitoring the pressure to make sure it's staying less than 20PSI....seems to be doing fine once I got the tank pressure right.. Daughter is coming home for the weekend and staying here...and doesn't do wood stoves...while we are going up north to the anual PRYCs party...(pronounced "Pricks") short for Pleasant Ridge Yatch Club...(joke) It is at Marcie's Uncle Bob's place on Wyman Lake...close to the 'Nadian border....the Keebek one that is......good time, ice fishing, snow sledding, eating and ofcourse beverages aplenty....making an overnight a necessity.... 

We get back Sunday....... Monday my daughter and her mother are off to Costa Rica for spring break...that's what I would want to do....take mom on spring break to a forign land........All I can think of is...."Send lawyers, Guns and Money....Daaad get me outta this!!!" LOL!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

my daughter went on spring break to mexico with a friend of hers from mexico. being the friendly sort she is, she smiled back at a mexican guy that smiled at her. lo and behold that guy starts hitting on her and following her around. she and her amiga skedaddled outa there. her amiga proceeded to school my daughter in the nuances of smiling at strange men in latin countries. no further events. all ended happily. just sayin


----------



## Cantdog

Oh yeah....I forgot to mention had a wonderful day in the woods yesterday.....dropped that big standing dead spruce with the 61/268XP....dropped right where I wanted...the butt was redrot up about 16'....kept whacking it in 4' junks until the color of the chip changed from red to yellow and the ex note showed a little load.....don't cut much soft wood anymore so I am used to my ported saws in 20" maple and ash...now there's a difference!!! Got about 36' of 16"-12" solid wood then the top was poor so I got a little less than a half cord out of that tree..all fit split and forwarded out top the shop and put away...burning right now as I speak. Both saws ran perfectly.......but as always... runing saws is alot like shooting guns... for me anyway...running a small saw after a bigger saw is anticlimatic....somewhat.....when shooting you can choose to shoot the 22s first and move on up through the calibers to the 50s.....saws not so much...you gotta start with the big dog to drop the tree and fit the first few sections ( and perhaps a few limbs cause you don't want to stop) then you running the smaller limbing saw is kind of a let down....the ported 49sp ran perfect and cut great......just not as great as the other saw with 18 more ccs.....LOL!! Had a good time in my shirtsleeves..no sun but warm...and hard packed snow....nice flat driving with the tractor..


----------



## Cantdog

jerrycmorrow said:


> my daughter went on spring break to mexico with a friend of hers from mexico. being the friendly sort she is, she smiled back at a mexican guy that smiled at her. lo and behold that guy starts hitting on her and following her around. she and her amiga skedaddled outa there. her amiga proceeded to school my daughter in the nuances of smiling at strange men in latin countries. no further events. all ended happily. just sayin



OH Yeah!! Mexico is a scary place these days for many other reasons as well. My daughter spent 6-7 months living with an AFS family and going to school in Costa Rica and then went back for her high school independent study for another month.......she plans to go there next year and teach english as second language so she kinda knows the ropes.....also being a third degree brown belt doesn't hurt either....be interesting to see if she can keep her mother out of trouble though...no bets on that......no show of confidence......


----------



## Scooterbum

Anybody heard from Grannie Slug?


----------



## tbone75

Finally got home ! Feeling good so far ! Just wait and see now ?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Anybody heard from Grannie Slug?



Its stihl Grandpa !!


----------



## tbone75

No moob jobs Dan ! Told ya you is to cheap ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

They put me out , but not real out. I could stihl feel the needles ! LOL Can't say it hurt , just not pleasant .

Can't do anything the rest of the day , but tomorrow I can get back at it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Finally got home ! Feeling good so far ! Just wait and see now ?



Good to see you made it there and back, now the wait to see how it goes, hope it gives you some degree of relief. All the best and you know we are all pulling for you.


----------



## AU_K2500

Just caught the plant supervisor in passing. He's having us out to his property this weekend or next to cut a "big" dead live oak. Should be fun with all the large low lying limbs. He's then treating us to some real Texas open pit BBQ and beer. Should be a good day. Pics will follow.


----------



## tbone75

Doc said I will likely have to do this every six months. They grow back that fast. 
Same thing Cheeves has to do for his. Works good for him !


----------



## Scooterbum

:msp_thumbsup:


tbone75 said:


> Finally got home ! Feeling good so far ! Just wait and see now ?


----------



## tbone75

Could be bad news for all you guys ! I may be able to travel now ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The OL is getting real figgity about taking some road trips ! LOL She loves to get out and see the sights just as much as me !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I`ve had time this morning to pull a carb off a saw that has been giving me some fits and grief. This carb was a little nasty with old fuel left in it, lines had turned to mush. I soaked the carb in the good stuff and ran it through that new USC 6 cycles, put in a new kit and adjusted it all correctly. The engine would start easily and run fairly well but at idle it would surge up and down rpm. No amount of adjusting would stop this, even setting the metering lever a little richer would only help a little.
I figured I would give it another go cleaning wise just in case I missed something the first time around. After disassembling it I put it in the USC with just hot water and dish soap. On the first run there was a lot of bubbles and quite a bit of discoloration coming out of all the holes+ ports to the point the water was really cloudy by the time the first cycle ended. I dumped that mess out and started with a fresh batch. Most times I would just let the carb sit and the USC run its cycle but this time I stayed and watched intently at the stuff coming out of the orifices. I kept turning the carb getting the different sides facing up and then out of the blue I noticed something I had missed before when the water or cleaning solution was cloudy. There was a double steady stream of very tiny air bubbles coming out from around the bigger Welch plug, guess this means that Welch plug is leaking...DUH... Well its getting sealed back up now, after cleaning around it really good with acetone on an artist brush it will get some pretty pink metallic nail polish cause all my Indian Head gasket shellac has long gone and dried up to a solid mass in its bottle. This might solve the mystery of the surging saw, yet again it might not...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I`ve had time this morning to pull a carb off a saw that has been giving me some fits and grief. This carb was a little nasty with old fuel left in it, lines had turned to mush. I soaked the carb in the good stuff and ran it through that new USC 6 cycles, put in a new kit and adjusted it all correctly. The engine would start easily and run fairly well but at idle it would surge up and down rpm. No amount of adjusting would stop this, even setting the metering lever a little richer would only help a little.
> I figured I would give it another go cleaning wise just in case I missed something the first time around. After disassembling it I put it in the USC with just hot water and dish soap. On the first run there was a lot of bubbles and quite a bit of discoloration coming out of all the holes+ ports to the point the water was really cloudy by the time the first cycle ended. I dumped that mess out and started with a fresh batch. Most times I would just let the carb sit and the USC run its cycle but this time I stayed and watched intently at the stuff coming out of the orifices. I kept turning the carb getting the different sides facing up and then out of the blue I noticed something I had missed before when the water or cleaning solution was cloudy. There was a double steady stream of very tiny air bubbles coming out from around the bigger Welsh plug, guess this means that Welsh plug is leaking...DUH... Well its getting sealed back up now, after cleaning around it really good with acetone on an artist brush it will get some pretty pink metallic nail polish cause all my Indian Head gasket shellac has long gone and dried up to a solid mass in its bottle. This might solve the mystery of the surging saw, yet again it might not...LOL



Sounds a little like an air leak ?


----------



## tbone75

Need help IDing these jugs ! Measures 53.35mm ID


----------



## tbone75

Next ! LOL A little one. 37mm ID


----------



## tbone75

Stihl whacker/blower carbs ? Most have primer bulbs on them and new,couple used ones.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Busy morning around here... started off at one site that is pure mud. They had an excavator stuck to the turn table when I left and they wanted to know what my schedule for paving was....

Back into town and checked on another crew when my phone rang that a friend has a saw for me. I rode over to get it at lunch and look what he put in the truck..

View attachment 281998


It cranks and idles fine. Accelerates fine. When you put it under load it just dies out. Won't die, but won't pull a 24" bar. Thinking fuel delivery issue or clogged carb screen. Hopefully it will lead to more work from this small mill. I did notice a few missing pieces of hardware.. on a STIHL! :msp_confused:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohh yeah.. just about forgot the best part. I'm about to pull of the job and my phone beeps at me. I look down an a minimac auction is about to end.. I punch in a stupid low amount and at the first stop light I am told I just won another MiniMac 35 for $1.75.. I may have over paid a bit but hopefully from two I can make one!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Busy morning around here... started off at one site that is pure mud. They had an excavator stuck to the turn table when I left and they wanted to know what my schedule for paving was....
> 
> Back into town and checked on another crew when my phone rang that a friend has a saw for me. I rode over to get it at lunch and look what he put in the truck..
> 
> View attachment 281998
> 
> 
> It cranks and idles fine. Accelerates fine. When you put it under load it just dies out. Won't die, but won't pull a 24" bar. Thinking fuel delivery issue or clogged carb screen. Hopefully it will lead to more work from this small mill. I did notice a few missing pieces of hardware.. on a STIHL! :msp_confused:



Its a Stihl ??? can't read them numbers ?


----------



## tbone75

Found the Mahle web site , sent them a email with the jug numbers to see if they can tell me what they fit?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

It's a 660 John. Also if you send me the numbers, one of my room mates from college works for Mahle in custom piston design. He does a bunch of stuff for NASCAR, Harley, etc and some with power sports, but he may be able to find some internal database. I'm not sure but it's worth a shot. 

I'm pretty stoked about getting this 660 going for these clowns. I've heard good things about them and I want to see what it's all about.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> They put me out , but not real out. I could stihl feel the needles ! LOL Can't say it hurt , just not pleasant .
> 
> Can't do anything the rest of the day , but tomorrow I can get back at it !



waitin on the positive verdict from tomorrow


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> waitin on the positive verdict from tomorrow



Me too Jerry ! I go back for a follow up visit in 2 weeks. A little sore right now,but no bad at all !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> It's a 660 John. Also if you send me the numbers, one of my room mates from college works for Mahle in custom piston design. He does a bunch of stuff for NASCAR, Harley, etc and some with power sports, but he may be able to find some internal database. I'm not sure but it's worth a shot.
> 
> I'm pretty stoked about getting this 660 going for these clowns. I've heard good things about them and I want to see what it's all about.



You will like that ! Tell them you will give them 100.00 for it. :msp_tongue:

I don't need any more of them , for now. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> It's a 660 John. Also if you send me the numbers, one of my room mates from college works for Mahle in custom piston design. He does a bunch of stuff for NASCAR, Harley, etc and some with power sports, but he may be able to find some internal database. I'm not sure but it's worth a shot.
> 
> I'm pretty stoked about getting this 660 going for these clowns. I've heard good things about them and I want to see what it's all about.



The last 2 pix of the jugs have the numbers-Big one # 431626 Small one # 2M55 M57 , I can email the pix if that would help ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I sent it off to him. Maybe he can dig something up. I'll let you know....

Are there multiple carb possibilites on that 660 or will there be only one kind? I am thinking of picking up a kit on the way home but know I should get it apart, identify the kit and get some fuel lines just to ensure I have it all. No need to lean out a good saw.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Need help IDing these jugs ! Measures 53.35mm ID




P51 pioneer

Can't help on the small one.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> P51 pioneer
> 
> Can't help on the small one.



Thanks Scoot !! Dang I was hoping Pioneer ! Kinda looked like one. LOL Brand new OEM jug !!  CHEAP !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

*Surprise !*

Its here !! uttahere2:   :msp_thumbsup: :msp_thumbup: :hmm3grin2orange:

Came with a 36",34" & 18" bars. Suppose to run good ? Can't try it till tomorrow ! 

Only things I see it need choke rod,fuel cap,muffler bolt and oil pump knob. Bet that knob is hard to find !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Its here !! uttahere2:   :msp_thumbsup: :msp_thumbup: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Came with a 36",34" & 18" bars. Suppose to run good ? Can't try it till tomorrow !
> 
> Only things I see it need choke rod,fuel cap,muffler bolt and oil pump knob. Bet that knob is hard to find !



You might wanna give your back some healing time. I had a P65 for awhile and that is a mean saw.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> You might wanna give your back some healing time. I had a P65 for awhile and that is a mean saw.



Yes ............. Don't want to hurt nothing now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Scooterbum said:


> You might wanna give your back some healing time. I had a P65 for awhile and that is a mean saw.



got a good copy on that transmission


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> No moob jobs Dan ! Told ya you is to cheap ! :hmm3grin2orange:



What !!! No moob job !!!! That dirty thief ........
Glad things are lookin' up !:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What !!! No moob job !!!! That dirty thief ........
> Glad things are lookin' up !:msp_thumbup:



:hmm3grin2orange:

The doc even gave me your 20. bucks ! Said it was nadian money , taint worth a chit down here ! 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Send it back , I can use it up here LOL

Any of those carbs fit a BG55 ?


----------



## tbone75

Want to go play with this saw !! :bang:



But I know better ! LOL


----------



## dancan

I'll even take a funny lookin' US 20 to see if I can cash it up here .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Send it back , I can use it up here LOL
> 
> Any of those carbs fit a BG55 ?



Good chance I would say ? The numbers are on the boxes if that helps ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll even take a funny lookin' US 20 to see if I can cash it up here .



Its OK Dan , I will just keep it . Need some TP anyway. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'll even take a funny lookin' US 20 to see if I can cash it up here .




I never seem to have had a problem......Xchange was not alway perfect..if you was out in the weeds..but even our money spends...LOL!!! "Sides I just saw some of your new bills......you know the plastic ones you CAN see through.......pretty cool....but my all time favorites are the Loonies and Twonies......Stihl.....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds a little like an air leak ?



Well ,..whatever it was ,it don`t have it no more....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Its OK Dan , I will just keep it . Need some TP anyway. :hmm3grin2orange:



I don't think you'll like it........not very absorbant.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I don't think you'll like it........not very absorbant.......



Plastic funny money ! Don't even make good TP ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

Yup , the new Canadian plastic money , pretty to look at , it'll cut you 'cause it's sharp as old ###K , sticks together like you wouldn't believe when trying to count and has been reported to melt in the dryer :msp_mad: ..........But I'd Stihl love to have a handful of it


----------



## tbone75

The 36" Pioneer bar is new , the 34 is stihl in good shape , the 18" is new . Both long bars are real Pioneer bars to boot !

Couple more saw pix.


----------



## tbone75

Almost forgot this one ! Someone on here had the mail lady all confused ! :hmm3grin2orange:

The OL was VERY VERY HAPPY !! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Auntie Dan , does this look like yer carb ? Not sure its new or not ? Looks good ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Auntie Dan , does this look like yer carb ? Not sure its new or not ? Looks good ?



Good looking carb for a wacker.


----------



## dancan

The blower is in the corner of the shop behind a wall of tires , the issue with the carb was that it wouldn't stay tuned , I got the BG55 from one of my landscraper costumers who would mix the fuel by eye and liked to fiddle , I haven't looked at it in a year , come to think of it , I haven't looked at too much *** in a year


----------



## tbone75

Couple more new looking whacker carbs.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Boxes of new carbs... fun times!


Talked to my buddy at Mahle. He didn't get a minute this afternoon but will try tomorrow to get into the computers in Germany. Says they look like Polish cast cylinder numbers to him. As soon as he gets me something I'll let you know!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Boxes of new carbs... fun times!
> 
> 
> Talked to my buddy at Mahle. He didn't get a minute this afternoon but will try tomorrow to get into the computers in Germany. Says they look like Polish cast cylinder numbers to him. As soon as he gets me something I'll let you know!



Thanks Jimmy ! Scoot found the big one ! Pioneer P51 !!


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers again tonight !


Not sure what to think , back is hurting ? The numb dumb stuff must have wore off ?


----------



## dancan

Whack yourself on the thumb with a 5lb ballpien hammer really hard , back pain goes away :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Whack yourself on the thumb with a 5lb ballpien hammer really hard , back pain goes away :msp_razz:



There goes that dam MEEN Nadian again ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jimmy ! Scoot found the big one ! Pioneer P51 !!



I saw that.. but I still want to see if he can find the technical drawings in the files. He tells me they have pre WWII stuff in the database. Will be interesting what stuff he can dig up on either of them!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I was all ready to read up on governed carbs and how to tell if my 288 had one... MiniMac games like toss for distance... porting for dummies 101....which oil produces the most alluring smell to pick up women, etc... and then........ The wife gave me a week's worth of addresses to enter into hear GPS. That killed an hour and change... now it's time to walk the dogs and call time. Maybe tomorrow...

John hope that back feels better.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I saw that.. but I still want to see if he can find the technical drawings in the files. He tells me they have pre WWII stuff in the database. Will be interesting what stuff he can dig up on either of them!



Could be some real good info there !


----------



## AU_K2500

well, got both 026s all together. I still need to go over both and make sure everything is squared away. will try starting them both tomorrow night.


----------



## tbone75

Ron , Mark ? You sleeping ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well, got both 026s all together. I still need to go over both and make sure everything is squared away. will try starting them both tomorrow night.



Good job Mark !








They got spark ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Good job Mark !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got spark ? :msp_rolleyes:




yes! they both have spark, one wont run, carb just needs adjusting.....the other, well the others got a problem, nothing i cant fix im sure.....


Oh JERRY!!!!! sent you a PM....


----------



## AU_K2500

well i hope ill hear from jerry tomorrow. 

i knew they went together to easy. LOL 

im sure one will be running tomorrow. may be weak spark, it is an old plug...the other will take more digging, Im in the process of consulting of with a master stihl tech.....from nadia.


----------



## tbone75

Just checking out the Arrowhead saw ! WOW !! That is so cool ! I got to have one,make one that is ! LOL I have the saw , just need a 038 P&C !

And a lot more know how first ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Cantdog

Middle of the night dog dewatering.....grumble grumble...........Bump!!......Woof!! There dog's done....me too.....


----------



## dancan

Driveby spammbot posting ........?


----------



## roncoinc

Yaawwwwnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.........................


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Driveby spammbot posting ........?



Just a glimpse, through a keyhole, of a moment in the life of a spambot......


----------



## Cantdog

Snowing here in Slackersville.....did yesterday...will tomorrow and Sunday too.......not enough to amount to anything just cold and gray with ice falling out if the sky....blah........


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Just a glimpse, through a keyhole, of a moment in the life of a spambot......



More excitement there than buying a new Husuqee ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> More excitement there than buying a new Husuqee ?



Dunno........never bought one.....have to be pretty intense......dog dewatering at 2:00AM is hard to beat..and that's right next to putting wood in the stove at the same time......pretty white knuckle stuff right there.....LOL!! 

Wonder how John is feeling this morning???


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew...nice cool morning here which means a slow morning at the office..sounds good for Friday.


----------



## RandyMac

Last night was FC hookers and angry fat naked bald guys driving drunk.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. thank goodness its friday! I hope work goes by fast, im anxious to tear into this one 026 thats giving me trouble. Jerry had some good input, will have to try a thing or two before pulling the jug back off.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Last night was FC hookers and angry fat naked bald guys driving drunk.



No wonder he was mad......probably he had been drinking and waiting for the FC Hookers to show up....finally went looking for them.....LOL!!!


----------



## RandyMac

It was a truly oleaginous.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> It was a truly oleaginous.





Ewwww!! Wet wipes?????


----------



## tbone75

This thread takes some serious twist and turns at times !


----------



## tbone75

Haven't moved much at all yet. Back feels different , sore in a different way ? Could be a good thing ?


----------



## tbone75

I found everything I needed for my P62 , even the oil pump knob ! Found it on flea bay , thanks to Ed ! DSS is sending me everything else for it !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I found everything I needed for my P62 , even the oil pump knob ! Found it on flea bay , thanks to Ed ! DSS is sending me everything else for it !



That's awesome! Now we need pictures when it is all together....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> This thread takes some serious twist and turns at times !



You know I drive to work, pull up this thread and bam.. we're on hookers and such. Seems like the making of a good day :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's awesome! Now we need pictures when it is all together....



I will get some more pix when I get it all cleaned up,with the new parts and big bar on it !


----------



## tbone75

Found a full wrap for it too , just got to wait a few days yet. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

You are on a roll John. So how is that back feeling as you move a bit? Feeling like you'll want to run this Pioneer when it's together?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You are on a roll John. So how is that back feeling as you move a bit? Feeling like you'll want to run this Pioneer when it's together?



It sure feels different ? Think I better give it a few days before I run that big thing ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I found everything I needed for my P62 , even the oil pump knob ! Found it on flea bay , thanks to Ed ! DSS is sending me everything else for it !



That is great, I won`t have to open my Pioneer spare parts box....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Overcast and grey here, no precip so far but it is in the forecast. Has been for the last couple of days.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is great, I won`t have to open my Pioneer spare parts box....LOL



I don't know ? LOL Just may need a top AV mount ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Scooterbum

Ya' know if ya' wanted to do a full resto on that P62 I could fire the juice up and PC all the parts. Just sayin'.....................


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Overcast and grey here, no precip so far but it is in the forecast. Has been for the last couple of days.



Same thing here , little dab of snow on the ground.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't know ? LOL Just may need a top AV mount ? :msp_rolleyes:



We will see what Chris finds for you. I have all the parts if anything else comes up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Ya' know if ya' wanted to do a full resto on that P62 I could fire the juice up and PC all the parts. Just sayin'.....................



They look real nice powder coated, I seen Randy`s (Masterminds) Pioneer he had done.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Ya' know if ya' wanted to do a full resto on that P62 I could fire the juice up and PC all the parts. Just sayin'.....................



It looks good as it is , BUT ....... I have a P52 I would sure love to do all up !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We will see what Chris finds for you. I have all the parts if anything else comes up.



Real possible ! Working on it !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They look real nice powder coated, I seen Randy`s (Masterminds) Pioneer he had done.



Yes , that saw looks real good !!


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> It looks good as it is , BUT ....... I have a P52 I would sure love to do all up !



Just send me the parts. I have a P50 I'm gonna do,shoot em' both at the same time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It looks good as it is , BUT ....... I have a P52 I would sure love to do all up !



I am going to leave my old 52 stock since it hasn`t seen any action but a makeover of one of the other 60 series may be done in the future, if I can stop myself from running them....LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am going to leave my old 52 stock since it hasn`t seen any action but a makeover of one of the other 60 series may be done in the future, if I can stop myself from running them....LOL



Just pick one and send me the parts. Powder is cheap.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Just send me the parts. I have a P50 I'm gonna do,shoot em' both at the same time.



How soon do you need it there ? I will get busy cleaning the parts up !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> How soon do you need it there ? I will get busy cleaning the parts up !



Take your time no hurry. It'll probably be about a week or so till I get time to tear this one down.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Take your time no hurry. It'll probably be about a week or so till I get time to tear this one down.



I will see if I can get it ready this weekend ? I am stihl a little Slugish yet ! LOL Can you do the handle too ?


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I will see if I can get it ready this weekend ? I am stihl a little Slugish yet ! LOL Can you do the handle too ?



As long as it's metal. I have to bake at about 400 degrees.


----------



## tbone75

I have 2 of the P52s tore down , for the most part right now. Just need to clean them up.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I have 2 of the P52s tore down , for the most part right now. Just need to clean them up.



That's just what you need right now. Some sit on your butt work.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> As long as it's metal. I have to bake at about 400 degrees.



OK .................. I will do that !

Need to find out if this P51 jug works or not ? I have a P62 P&C for one of the P52s ! Thanks to Jerry !!  That will will be the one I want to use more. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> That's just what you need right now. Some sit on your butt work.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Yep ! Bout all i better do for right now ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Think its time to put the Stihls and Huskys out of the way for a bit ! LOL They can wait !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Just pick one and send me the parts. Powder is cheap.



Thanks for that offer Scoot but I think for now I will just keep them for runners, if I were to do one of them up it would just join all the other shelf queens I have. My 2 favorite runners are in pretty good shape paint wise and have had some internals worked over.


----------



## tbone75

All excited now ! Got to go clean parts !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> All excited now ! Got to go clean parts !! :msp_w00t:



Like a little boost of adrenalin aint it??


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> Like a little boost of adrenalin aint it??



Boy it don't take much to get him all cited' does it?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

At least he feels like doing something... a big improvement!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Boy it don't take much to get him all cited' does it?



Big Pioneers do the trick ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

This one little Pioneer with the bow on it got me excited too !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Knowing I will have time to get this dang Hooskie 365/372 built this weekend as the wife is out of town... I'm all sorts of excited. The dishwasher is done for tonight.. and then I get all week to get the stink out of it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Boy it don't take much to get him all cited' does it?



Just a big Pioneer!


----------



## tbone75

The rest of the junk I got in on the trade with the 371. LOL MS460 and another 064 parts saw .


----------



## tbone75

Soon as it warms up a little I have to bring my big parts washer back over here ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> The rest of the junk I got in on the trade with the 371. LOL MS460 and another 064 parts saw .



The one with the top cover still on has some potential there. After taking a quick look at the 660 last night I may like the big Stihl saws more than I thought. My Pro Stihl experience has been limited until now to my 026, or the carb box from H$!! as I called it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The rest of the junk I got in on the trade with the 371. LOL MS460 and another 064 parts saw .



You can say run hard and put away wet!!!...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can say run hard and put away wet!!!...LOL



Plus been sitting a long time ! LOL But its a start ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Plus been sitting a long time ! LOL But its a start ! LOL



Hey you've got cases to start with.. how much more you need to start a project from? Cases are building block #1!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey you've got cases to start with.. how much more you need to start a project from? Cases are building block #1!



I have lots of cases for 064s ! LOL Lost count ? Plus way to many others to count ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I have lots of cases for 064s ! LOL Lost count ? Plus way to many others to count ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Then you've got plenty to do.... 


How's that back moving as your day goes on?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Then you've got plenty to do....
> 
> 
> How's that back moving as your day goes on?



Plenty to do isn't even close ! LOL 5 years worth I bet ! Even at double Slug pace ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Back is doing OK , stihl took a happy pill. But been up and down the basement steps several times with no problem !  

To busy watching Arrowheds crazy saw build to go do anything !  I want one of them !!!!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

What Arrowhead needs now is a hidden camera filming him showing up somewhere to help someone cut wood. That is some impressive work and one heck of a sleeper saw.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> What Arrowhead needs now is a hidden camera filming him showing up somewhere to help someone cut wood. That is some impressive work and one heck of a sleeper saw.



I would have never told and took it to a GTG ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I thought Ron was bad ! Sending stuff to Mrs. Slug ! Theses guys are nuts ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I thought Ron was bad ! Sending stuff to Mrs. Slug ! Theses guys are nuts ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Snicker :msp_tongue::msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Here is what was in the box !

Piston looks great !


----------



## tbone75

Thanks Scoot !!

Sneaky SOG you ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Snicker :msp_tongue::msp_tongue::msp_tongue:



Should have knew you was behind that ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Werent done yet ! Another little project. LOL These go fast ! :msp_thumbup:


A Jerry favorite !! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Scooterbum




----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


>



Now I like that ! :hmm3grin2orange: :msp_thumbup:


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey scoot, how those stickers looking? Got my bars all painted.


----------



## Scooterbum

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey scoot, how those stickers looking? Got my bars all painted.



I'll have them shortly. My main cutter has been down for a little over 6 weeks now.

Got the new mainboard in yesterday.Now all that's left is calibration.Which I've been most of today on. It's been fun as I'm coming into my busy season with everyone stocking up for spring. Look for them on or about Tuesday.


----------



## AU_K2500

Scooterbum said:


> I'll have them shortly. My main cutter has been down for a little over 6 weeks now.
> 
> Got the new mainboard in yesterday.Now all that's left is calibration.Which I've been most of today on. It's been fun as I'm coming into my busy season with everyone stocking up for spring. Look for them on or about Tuesday.



Awesome. 

Are you running a vinyl cutter, like a large plotter where the material comes off a roll or a large table with a single head? Like a big cnc. Saw a neat table at a rockTenn plant in NC where they could proto different corrugated patterns.


----------



## Scooterbum

Large plotter. Tried a cnc table years ago and it was too slow. This one will cut at 65 inches per second.
Tables are nice if speed isn't a factor.


----------



## tbone75

Been sitting on my Slug Arse all day ! Ran up and down the steps several times,taking saws to the shop ! LOL

Going to try and do something now ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Been a slow dreary day here. Went to hide at the plant for a bit and watch people come in complaining that "my truck is messed up.. I need to go home now" and "ohh I feel sick..." The Friday blues hitting hard around here. 

Order a few bid bonds and I'm not far behind them.


----------



## tbone75

Had to check out the junk saws of the day. LOL
MS250 good P&C ? Sticker says 2010 ? May clean up nice?
044 ,yes I said 064 earlier. LOL Glad its a 044 ! Good P&C too ? The inside of the muuf when i pulled the front off ! LOL And a few other good parts. LOL Tank is patched.
460 ,jug I think will clean up , piston , YIKES ! LOL See why it don't run ! Tank patched too. Several good parts on it.

49Sp ? Didn't get there yet. LOL


----------



## tbone75

The view getting into my shop now ! NUTS !


----------



## tbone75

Another project I keep walking past, I need to put together ! Clean the jug , new piston is about all it needs ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The view getting into my shop now ! NUTS !





HA !!! 

you got room to walk !!

I cant in mine right now !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Another project I keep walking past, I need to put together ! Clean the jug , new piston is about all it needs ?







:bad_smelly:


----------



## roncoinc

Just to freshen up the air a bit


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just to freshen up the air a bit



Well chit ! Don't have one of them yet ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

ou


tbone75 said:


> Here is what was in the box !
> 
> Piston looks great !




Good parts John....not to be a buzzkill but you really need to check the piston fit.....I have had these saws look super through the ex port but have badly worn pistons..this saw has a good amount of time on the unit....not huge but a lot for an SP.....the trigger handle tells the tale.....just check it out....parts is parts ....lol


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> The view getting into my shop now ! NUTS !



It's OK John , I called the guy's for ya , they should be there day after tomorrow ....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> ou
> 
> 
> Good parts John....not to be a buzzkill but you really need to check the piston fit.....I have had these saws look super through the ex port but have badly worn pistons..this saw has a good amount of time on the unit....not huge but a lot for an SP.....the trigger handle tells the tale.....just check it out....parts is parts ....lol



Lots of paint wear on the handle. I will get it apart and find out !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> The view getting into my shop now ! NUTS !



No problem.. I still see floor!


----------



## dancan

I forgot to tell Ron 'bout them stoppin' there first .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It's OK John , I called the guy's for ya , they should be there day after tomorrow ....



Just need my Nephew to get me that camper ! LOL Or parts warehouse on wheels ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I made good progress in the shop tonight already. My Disston DO-100 that was stuck, is no more! Kept squirting juice in it every few days and tonight I put a little air in the plug hole. Tugged lightly on the cable and it gave a little. Little more pressure and she's free as a bird now! Now to find out how to mount a carb on it in place of that fuel metering valve thingy.. and probably a coil. It is a start though!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> No problem.. I still see floor!



Just had it cleaned up a month or so ago !


----------



## AU_K2500

well, one 026 runs....the other has its top end apart. still making a strange tick at TDC...module isnt hitting. piston has no damage from plug or aany foreign object. im so lost....


----------



## tbone75

Only 2 saws to take care of this weekend . P52 parts to clean and get ready to mail,and 49Sp parts list to make out ! LOL

If I get that done its ???? :msp_unsure:


----------



## roncoinc

Dang !! 

i forgot !!

today is PAYDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .

with direct deposit i fergit..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dang !!
> 
> i forgot !!
> 
> today is PAYDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .
> 
> with direct deposit i fergit..



One pay day for me ! Get another in a week or two ? 

Second Wed. of the month ? Something about my birthday ?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> well, one 026 runs....the other has its top end apart. still making a strange tick at TDC...module isnt hitting. piston has no damage from plug or aany foreign object. im so lost....



Rod bearings ? Bottom one maybe ? Piston to loose in the jug ?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Rod bearings ? Bottom one maybe ? Piston to loose in the jug ?



no clue. really dont want to pull the case apart agan....i dont have another crank. im going to order another piston...not sure its the best thing, but its the only thing i know to do.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> One pay day for me ! Get another in a week or two ?
> 
> Second Wed. of the month ? Something about my birthday ?



TWO paydays a month !! ??

what are you an illeagal alian or something ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TWO paydays a month !! ??
> 
> what are you an illeagal alian or something ??



Retardment and SS ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> no clue. really dont want to pull the case apart agan....i dont have another crank. im going to order another piston...not sure its the best thing, but its the only thing i know to do.



Starter side bearing.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> no clue. really dont want to pull the case apart agan....i dont have another crank. im going to order another piston...not sure its the best thing, but its the only thing i know to do.



Measure the piston, top , middle and bottom.See what you get ?
Oops and the bore.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Measure the piston, top , middle and bottom.See what you get ?



piston slap!!! ok. be back in a second.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Starter side bearing.



New , I think ?


----------



## Cantdog

See Ron you haven't 'spressed enough 'tardment......only one check for you!!......Me thinks you get better bennies though the VA though....but don't know...me...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> See Ron you haven't 'spressed enough 'tardment......only one check for you!!......Me thinks you get better bennies though the VA though....but don't know...me...



Yep !........................... Needs to be more of a tard !............... Like me ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Top 1.721

Middle 1.712

Bottom. 1.698


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> yep !........................... Needs to be more of a tard !............... Like me ! :hmm3grin2orange:




lol!!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Top 1.721
> 
> Middle 1.712
> 
> Bottom. 1.698



Not much , new ones are tapered top to bottom,being wider at the bottom.

Need more help ! Ya gots a newb trying to help a newb ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Not much , new ones are tapered top to bottom,being wider at the bottom.
> 
> Need more help ! Ya gots a newb trying to help a newb ! LOL



Well this one is .023 smaller at the bottom......new piston can't hurt.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> See Ron you haven't 'spressed enough 'tardment......only one check for you!!......Me thinks you get better bennies though the VA though....but don't know...me...



I qualify for SS disability also but keep forgeting to file !! 

Yes,the VA bennies are unbelievable..
called wend for a DR.appt,went today ,two days to see a DR.pretty good,,but i am also priority one.
All tax free too 
BIG cut on property taxes,about %75 off,state working on complete exemption,%100 off,pay nothing.
Free car registration and free plate too


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well this one is .023 smaller at the bottom......new piston can't hurt.



Put the slug in without rings and use a feeler guage one one side to measure clearance,then report.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Put the slug in without rings and use a feeler guage one one side to measure clearance,then report.



Gonna have to wait till morning. But OK. What am I looking for? Couple thou? Already know its gonna be loose at bottom if its .023 smaller than top.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I qualify for SS disability also but keep forgeting to file !!
> 
> Yes,the VA bennies are unbelievable..
> called wend for a DR.appt,went today ,two days to see a DR.pretty good,,but i am also priority one.
> All tax free too
> BIG cut on property taxes,about %75 off,state working on complete exemption,%100 off,pay nothing.
> Free car registration and free plate too



Beats me by a long shot. LOL But you deserve it too !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Gonna have to wait till morning. But OK. What am I looking for? Couple thou? Already know its gonna be loose at bottom if its .023 smaller than top.



New one sure won't hurt , everything else is done up real nice. may as well go all the way ! You won't ever need another one !



To use , that is ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got another surprise coming middle of next week ! Not like that last one tho. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I go on medecare first of May I think ? That will help a little !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got another surprise coming middle of next week ! Not like that last one tho. LOL



Good for you,..I am not letting any more saws into my hoard until some start to leave.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

'Mall done..........Hope your back is better tomorrow John.......sea ya......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZzzzzzzzZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzzzz


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 'Mall done..........Hope your back is better tomorrow John.......sea ya......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZzzzzzzzZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzzzz



Thanks Robin !

You take it easy too !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good for you,..I am not letting any more saws into my hoard until some start to leave.....LOL



I have got to get some moved out of here ! Need to make a couple bucks on them too ! Wallet has taken a real beating this week !


----------



## tbone75

Guess about everyone went to bed ? 

I have burnt up my key board today ! And my wallet ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just got in... got the jug and slug on my 365. Then set the seals in the case. At that point I realized I needed to clean more parts up so I came in and cleaned them up in the kitchen sink while the boss is out of town. Real nice to use warm water in chilly weather. Figured I'd give the sealer more time to set up and hopefully vac test this thing tomorrow afternoon and if all goes well, it will run on Sunday!! Still need to port match the muffler and open it up with another port as well as go through the carb. Nothing major, just all takes time. 

I'm ready to be done with this one, order some parts and finish my 288 too. That will give me a nice three saw plan to work with and then I can focus more on "fun" saws. I also need to get this 660 torn down and order parts.. never enough time in a day.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Just got in... got the jug and slug on my 365. Then set the seals in the case. At that point I realized I needed to clean more parts up so I came in and cleaned them up in the kitchen sink while the boss is out of town. Real nice to use warm water in chilly weather. Figured I'd give the sealer more time to set up and hopefully vac test this thing tomorrow afternoon and if all goes well, it will run on Sunday!! Still need to port match the muffler and open it up with another port as well as go through the carb. Nothing major, just all takes time.
> 
> I'm ready to be done with this one, order some parts and finish my 288 too. That will give me a nice three saw plan to work with and then I can focus more on "fun" saws. I also need to get this 660 torn down and order parts.. never enough time in a day.



Sounds like your doing just fine ! I love my 365 after my port job. LOL I did something very right on that one ? Wish I knew what I did ? LOL
Just finally stole it back from my FIL ! Not sure he was giving it back ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like your doing just fine ! I love my 365 after my port job. LOL I did something very right on that one ? Wish I knew what I did ? LOL
> Just finally stole it back from my FIL ! Not sure he was giving it back ? LOL



Yeah, those permanently loaned out saws, think I have 4 out there somewhere.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

This is a Meteor top end done by Mastermind. It will be my first ported saw and I hope to someday be able to do it myself.. in this situation, buying one was my best bet. I'm thinking that this saw will be my 80% saw and then my Echo CS440 and then for the occasional big wood, the 288. Really excited as this is also my first case up build. I know some are watching me thinking.. "Good Grief! Could he go any slower?!" Well I'm taking my time and double checking everything. I've also redone a bathroom and a living room since I started this one. Ohh well.. I'll get it. 

I need to get this one done as I've got a HAM study kit coming in the mail! I am trying to get my Technician and General by the end of March. Should be do able.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> This is a Meteor top end done by Mastermind. It will be my first ported saw and I hope to someday be able to do it myself.. in this situation, buying one was my best bet. I'm thinking that this saw will be my 80% saw and then my Echo CS440 and then for the occasional big wood, the 288. Really excited as this is also my first case up build. I know some are watching me thinking.. "Good Grief! Could he go any slower?!" Well I'm taking my time and double checking everything. I've also redone a bathroom and a living room since I started this one. Ohh well.. I'll get it.
> 
> I need to get this one done as I've got a HAM study kit coming in the mail! I am trying to get my Technician and General by the end of March. Should be do able.



Just go at your own pace ! No hurry is there ? Do it right the first time , just hate fixing chit twice ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Maybe some of you can shed some light on my situation.. am I living on the edge? 

View attachment 282296


----------



## Jimmy in NC

A few of the pics from tonight.. I'm slow getting them off the phone though...

View attachment 282297
View attachment 282298
View attachment 282299


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Maybe some of you can shed some light on my situation.. am I living on the edge?
> 
> View attachment 282296



:waaaht:


You better hope she never finds out ! 


BTW ..................................... I saved that pic for latter use . :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I sent that pic to Jim off my phone and his response was "Newly Wed...You'll learn you will get your but kicked for that." I don't think it's any worse than cleaning of paint brushes and such in there!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nite Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> This is a Meteor top end done by Mastermind. It will be my first ported saw and I hope to someday be able to do it myself.. in this situation, buying one was my best bet. I'm thinking that this saw will be my 80% saw and then my Echo CS440 and then for the occasional big wood, the 288. Really excited as this is also my first case up build. I know some are watching me thinking.. "Good Grief! Could he go any slower?!" Well I'm taking my time and double checking everything. I've also redone a bathroom and a living room since I started this one. Ohh well.. I'll get it.
> 
> I need to get this one done as I've got a HAM study kit coming in the mail! I am trying to get my Technician and General by the end of March. Should be do able.



I would like to know how that top end works ! I am sure it will run good !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I sent that pic to Jim off my phone and his response was "Newly Wed...You'll learn you will get your but kicked for that." I don't think it's any worse than cleaning of paint brushes and such in there!



Its the same , but SHE won't think so ! 

Time to rest my fingers ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I've got another 372 sitting here that I found that was used as a wheel chock. I've got another set of cases for it and I will hopefully get it built too to have a side by side comparison of stock vs. ported Meteor. Again.. I'm in no rush for a pair of 372's after I get this one done but I am willing to bet it is pretty stout. The education I've gotten in the last few days I've been able to better understand the porting. Looks like top notch work but I'm not genius.. barely an amateur. 


Anyways.. time for this rookie.


----------



## dancan

Meh . 
Dewater .
Meh .


----------



## tbone75

I see DanBot slipped in. LOL

Meh ........ can't sleep , back hurts and feet are cramping. WTF !!

The RedBot should be along soon. LOL

SlugBot out !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I see DanBot slipped in. LOL
> 
> Meh ........ can't sleep , back hurts and feet are cramping. WTF !!
> 
> The RedBot should be along soon. LOL
> 
> SlugBot out !




Maybe tomorrow will be better Ol Buddy!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Rob!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Rob!!!



Hey Robin!!! ;-))


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmm I see we've had a slugbot and a drive by Acadian dewater-er breeze through......snowing here....dog and road plow woke me up...

Had a good day in the shop yesterday....replaced some 10' of 12-2 wiring in my long (32') sliding, dual compound chop saw and radial arm saw bench....it has many doors and much tool storage under........durn mices got into one compartment and chewed the daylights out a mid section of outlet wiring....two sections about 3" long with the insulation missing...just three bare wires...how the heck do they do that without being lit up??? Anyway a real PITA pulling out all the tools and running new wire..

Got a lot of of organizing done and stuff put or thrown away.....about halfway done with the shop spring cleaning.... Stopped and put together a 254XP that has been here for awhile...neighbors saw...needed a few parts.....new muffler, gasket and bolts, coil. gas cap o-ring and cleaning....got it running and tuned so that can leave. Had to pull a bar and chain off a 49sp to put on it so I could run it......this 49 had been down for a awhile too.....was kind of an experiment when I built it. It has a NOS 52/52E 2 ring piston with a bit higher dome than the 49 so it has pretty good comp and it also has an Atom module on it.....it ran very well and got used a fair amount but started running badly a yr. or so ago...then would not start..... so it sat....sounded like a spark problem....never liked the way the Atom runs it.....So anyway I had the B&C off it so I decided to find out what the heck was wrong with it. Checked the spark...all good..changed out the plug....still good.....OK....fuel issue then...pulled the carb and pump flappers and the diaphram were hard as a rock...actually crinkle when you moved them!! A good soaking in laquer thinner ans a new OEM Tilly kit and she fired right up and ran great...stihl not impressed with the Atom...seems to have some kind of transition about halfway spooled up....can't hear it but you can feel it........probably pull that rig out someday and replace with a new set of points.....but not today...when you have 9 nice running 49s and one goes down it doesn't cause much of a panic!! LOL!!

Then the OL showed up at the shop with a sixer of tall green cans...all production came to a screeching standstihl......


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Rob!! My old (1970's) dremmel quit finally...brushes...can't seem to find any for it??? I had intended to spring for the CC Specialities Kit ($700) but cash is low. (as always) My friend Dave gave me a $100.00 gift card at the local lumber yard for Christmas last yr.....nothing I really needed tool wise but I couldn't just credit it to my account as that seemed kinda lame......anyway I was in there picking up a new counterbore and noticed that they had dremmels...so I picked up a new 3000 kit and a flex shaft with the card...had to toss in $2 of my own!! Not the be all end all but will get me by fine until the $$$ materialize for the CC kit.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mmmmmmmmmorning.............


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaaaawwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.......................


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Yyaaaaawwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.......................



Exactly!


----------



## roncoinc

Hey jimmy,good deal on the test material


----------



## roncoinc

Sparky,,Jerry should know the piston to cyl wall clearance on a squeel...
sure seems excessive to me tho.
with the rings off the piston,cover the plug hole and drop the piston in.
should get near top and slow rite down and not drop with a clink.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Sparky,,Jerry should know the piston to cyl wall clearance on a squeel...
> sure seems excessive to me tho.
> with the rings off the piston,cover the plug hole and drop the piston in.
> should get near top and slow rite down and not drop with a clink.



Yes,..exactly, that is how it should be. Me,I can tell a worn piston by its weight, just the feel of it will alert me to something is wrong. Then measuring tells the real story. Visually I can also tell if the piston skirt is wearing thin, all comes from years of experience.


----------



## IEL

Cantdog said:


> Hey Rob!! My old (1970's) dremmel quit finally...brushes...can't seem to find any for it??? I had intended to spring for the CC Specialities Kit ($700) but cash is low. (as always) My friend Dave gave me a $100.00 gift card at the local lumber yard for Christmas last yr.....nothing I really needed tool wise but I couldn't just credit it to my account as that seemed kinda lame......anyway I was in there picking up a new counterbore and noticed that they had dremmels...so I picked up a new 3000 kit and a flex shaft with the card...had to toss in $2 of my own!! Not the be all end all but will get me by fine until the $$$ materialize for the CC kit.....



very nice. I got one for christmas a few years back, and it is very good. I am sure you will like it.


----------



## jimdad07

House net is down and out, been out for the last week. Sucks too because I got some new shop pics to post and I can't do from the phone. Finally been setting it up the right way, shelves going up, tools hanging on the wall instead of in buckets on the floor and so on.


----------



## tbone75

Slug is sluggish this morning ! LOL A little sleep , back is still goofy?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Slug is sluggish this morning ! LOL A little sleep , back is still goofy?



A good goofy or a bad goofy ??


----------



## tbone75

This is odd , back is feeling a little better already ! :msp_w00t:

I wanna do sumpin today !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A good goofy or a bad goofy ??



Stihl hurts , but not really the same as before ?


----------



## tbone75

Don't think I will fire up the P62 just yet. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a guy up the road from me with a new band mill . He is cutting me some boards to build my shelves ! Just not sure how soon I will get them ?


----------



## tbone75

Time to go try something ? LOL
Looked over flea bay , didn't find nothing I gots to have !  No saws , just parts. LOL Don't need more saws right now ! Time to thin the heard !! But that also means getting a PILE put together ! Most parts I need are here now !
I really don't know what all I do have ? I have an idea , but I am sure I lost a few in that pile ! 
Just plain found to many bargains at once ! Only the Sthils that is !:msp_rolleyes:
I can say I have enough of one brand now !! Yep may be only one more of that one I want ! But I will never find a bargain on one of them ! LOL I will be looking !
Just a couple of another brand I want ! Know there out there,just finding them at a great price ! LOL
Another brand , I do think I have about all them I want too ? Could be one other ?

Have enough projects to last years ! That includes the ones to sell,to help fund the collection ! LOL

Now I just have to stop looking for bargains ! That is the tough part ! Just hate to pass up a good deal ! LOL

This must be that CAD thing I hear about ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

There are 4 major offenders in this thread that caused me to be this way ! Jerry got me on Stihls and Pioneers , Robin got me on red saws ,Ron got me on everything but Stihls , And then there is that Scooterbum ! He got me on everything ! But that Nadian has cost me the most ! 

The rest of you guys just add fuel to fire every chance ya get ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> There are 4 major offenders in this thread that caused me to be this way ! Jerry got me on Stihls and Pioneers , Robin got me on red saws ,Ron got me on everything but Stihls , And then there is that Scooterbum ! He got me on everything ! But that Nadian has cost me the most !
> 
> The rest of you guys just add fuel to fire every chance ya get ! :msp_sneaky:



Your a sick,sick man John


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your a sick,sick man John



Really ? :msp_rolleyes:


Sumpin wrong with me ! How do you forget you have a P51 Pioneer ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a little bit done today so far !

Got them 2 saws the guys I worked with ready to go home ! And got there pile of chains done !


Then I pulled out Pioneer boxes ! :msp_scared:


Wonder what other saws I got ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Not sure when and where I got all this stuff ? LOL I know one part came from Jerry , I think some from P62 ? The rest must have came from flea bay ?
P52 x 2 , one orange,one yeller.P60 parts and a P51 ? The P51 is the mystery saw ? LOL Just may be 3 saws when I get done ? 
Now to start sorting parts to send for a little trip ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Got a new piston and piston ring clamp set on the way. 

Good lord John, how.many boxes of pistons you got on your bench? Are those starrett boxes?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Got a new piston and piston ring clamp set on the way.
> 
> Good lord John, how.many boxes of pistons you got on your bench? Are those starrett boxes?



No starrett boxes , got a couple starrett tools tho , half them piston boxes have something else in them ?? LOL


Them plastic ring clamps work nice !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> No starrett boxes , got a couple starrett tools tho , half them piston boxes have something else in them ?? LOL
> 
> 
> Them plastic ring clamps work nice !



If it works like everyone says....8 bucks is a heck of a deal.


----------



## tbone75

The red piston boxes are MS180 pistons , Itaco brand ? Made in Italy , can't be as bad as china ! LOL Got one out somewhere running now ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> If it works like everyone says....8 bucks is a heck of a deal.



They work very nice ! Been using mine about a year now.


----------



## tbone75

Got a box of 029 parts today,one more on the way ! LOL I have one traded off soon as I get it running. may have close to enough parts for 3 of them ? LOL 
This is what happens to me every time I look for some parts ! I end up with 3 or more saws ! LOL

And none of it from the bay ! LOL CHEAPER !


----------



## tbone75

The guy with the band mill just dropped off 3 boards for putting a oil pump in his Poolin. 1"x10"x8' ash. Nice stuff ! Said he will get me more soon as the weather breaks a little , and do some more trading . To cold out right now. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Back to the Pioneer pile to start sorting ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to good of deal on part of a 028 and a box full of MS250 parts . LOL May get 2 of them dam 028s out of that pile ? And should have a MS250s when done too ! LOL Them 250s go real fast around here too ! Or I am just to cheap on the prices ? LOL Got 150.00 and 175.00 out of the last 2 . LOL

Guess I will keep one 028 Super , the other can get traded off ? Not even sure if its a super ?


----------



## tbone75

Anyone want to stop by and put about 50 saws together for me ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Really ? :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> Sumpin wrong with me ! How do you forget you have a P51 Pioneer ? LOL



I do ?? or you do ??
i dont ' Think " i do ??
do I ??
Durn,,aint gonna look now !!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> If it works like everyone says....8 bucks is a heck of a deal.



Zip ties work better,,dont havta hold onto em,,cut em loose when done,,cheap.keeps both hands free


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Zip ties work better,,dont havta hold onto em,,cut em loose when done,,cheap.keeps both hands free



Tried them on this last one.....the head of the tie was thicker then the strap itself so it pushed on it crooked.....already ordered the kit.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Zip ties work better,,dont havta hold onto em,,cut em loose when done,,cheap.keeps both hands free



You had a set of them plastic ring clams at one time ? You ever try them ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I do ?? or you do ??
> i dont ' Think " i do ??
> do I ??
> Durn,,aint gonna look now !!



Bout made me choke on my Dew reading that ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I am stihl wearing the crown ! Ate a bite and took a nap ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl got to take a happy pill to get anything done ? Sure would have thought this back stuff would work by now ?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Tried them on this last one.....the head of the tie was thicker then the strap itself so it pushed on it crooked.....already ordered the kit.




Meh,,newbie..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You had a set of them plastic ring clams at one time ? You ever try them ?



Yes,,they are why i use zip ties 
have a set of em AND the piston holder.
the piston holder made me cut a 2x4 to replace it,sits to low when sliding the jug down over the piston.
Glad i got that kit tho,made me realize there are better ways to do it


----------



## dancan

Kotton kandy smooths thinks out John  
Take 2 and you might take a little nap  
Then we may get a little peace around here


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Meh,,newbie..



Everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion.



Yur talkin bout YOUR opinion right ?? .


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Yur talkin bout YOUR opinion right ?? .


Not just mine....lol


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Kotton kandy smooths thinks out John
> Take 2 and you might take a little nap
> Then we may get a little peace around here



I would say I have been a bit gabby today , but thats my norm ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

That Pitbull go out for the weekend ???
Just when I wanted to ask about this cough medicine and gingerbeer concoction :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

Slug feeding time !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> If it works like everyone says....8 bucks is a heck of a deal.



Used mine last night.. and they worked great for me. Hope you like yours too. Only thing I couldn't use them for is a TS420 cylinder.. the skirt is stepped and kind of screwy but I just work then in with my fingers.



tbone75 said:


> Anyone want to stop by and put about 50 saws together for me ? :msp_rolleyes:



Umm.. sure. You got plenty of conversation?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Not just mine....lol



Most guys.,,like myself dont use anything but fingers.
AND the opinion i was refering to was YOURS !! 
sometimes i use the zip ties,,but you havta be smarter than the piston rings 
it all will come with time .........................


----------



## roncoinc

Just got done rebuilding/cleaning trigger valve assembly on one of my bostich staplers.
only 6 o rings and six pieces thru the USC,and clean after with alcohol and lube and all is well now.
didnt have to spend the $22 for a new one or the $16 for an o ring kit 
gotta love that USC .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Most guys.,,like myself dont use anything but fingers.
> AND the opinion i was refering to was YOURS !!
> sometimes i use the zip ties,,but you havta be smarter than the piston rings
> it all will come with time .........................



I used my fingers , till I got them clamp things. LOL Much easier for me. Fingers are to slimy ! 



Slug slime gets in the way a lot ! :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just got done rebuilding/cleaning trigger valve assembly on one of my bostich staplers.
> only 6 o rings and six pieces thru the USC,and clean after with alcohol and lube and all is well now.
> didnt have to spend the $22 for a new one or the $16 for an o ring kit
> gotta love that USC .



Them things are great for lot os stuff !

I put a real NASTY carb in there,kept running it every time I was in the shop for 3 days ! Had some white crap in it too ! A little purple power and water cleaned that sucker up ! One of the worst carbs I have had so far, 066 carb is why I am trying to save it. LOL
It looks good , but haven't tried it on a saw yet ?


----------



## dancan

Ughhhh , Ughhhh , mahnnnnn !
This concoction is kinda like Buckley's Cough Medicine "It's aweful , but it works" LOL


----------



## dancan

22$ for another gun ??


----------



## tbone75

Got a new full wrap for a Pioneer from Bryce for 20.00 ! Trouble is , its black. really need the gray one. May just use it on one of the others that are black.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ughhhh , Ughhhh , mahnnnnn !
> This concoction is kinda like Buckley's Cough Medicine "It's aweful , but it works" LOL



So why ya drinking it ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Busy busy day for me today. Started by retrieving my FREE Dutchmen 24' camper. It's a '94 that I know has been parked since at least '06. Floor is shot and it is eat up with rot.. the plan is to strip it down and build a tandem axle trailer out of the frame. It's got dual 3500 lb drop axles and both have electric brakes. What could have been an adventure, went smooth as can be!

When I got home from that I got back on my 365 Special build. Got it most of the way done and went to vac test it and it pulled a vacuum but would bleed off. Well dang... messed around a minute and called Jim to talk about it. He asked how it was set up and I told him inner tube between the muffler and case and then inner tube between the carb and intake boot. I was pulling a vacuum through a spark plug adapter I made a few weeks back. Jim told me to ditch the adapter and put a plug in there. I did and then slipped the impulse line into the vacuum pump line. Immediately cut the rate of drop. I still couldn't get the two hoses to seal well but I was happy with it and decided to press on. Got it all together and it fired up in 7-8 pulls and seems to run well. I've got to dial the carb in but I did cut a cookie or two and it seems to pull alright. No issues with idle tipping side to side or front to rear so I'd say it's sealed. It does have a dang limited coil so trying to set the high speed is a bit of a pain. I also am having a heck of a time adjusting the carb jets. I've trimmed the tabs off the plastic tops but left them on the tops as well as the little tube thing. Just getting a screw driver to slide into the caps is being a pain. I called it a night at that and closed the shop down. 

Feels good to have my first case up build done. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get it tuned a bit more and cut a few more cookies.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a new full wrap for a Pioneer from Bryce for 20.00 ! Trouble is , its black. really need the gray one. May just use it on one of the others that are black.




Yeah,I withdrew my bid once you mentioned you were going to get one in the next couple of days. I had it in my watch list for 5 days...LOL
I bought some NOS parts for a 1945 saw instead.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> So why ya drinking it ?



I'm tryin' that Dark & Stormy with the rum with the clown on the back .


----------



## dancan

While I'm convexing the blade on that little knife that you seen .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Them things are great for lot os stuff !
> 
> I put a real NASTY carb in there,kept running it every time I was in the shop for 3 days ! Had some white crap in it too ! A little purple power and water cleaned that sucker up ! One of the worst carbs I have had so far, 066 carb is why I am trying to save it. LOL
> It looks good , but haven't tried it on a saw yet ?



Here is a real nasty carb in the USC, this liquid was perfectly clear when I started,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,I withdrew my bid once you mentioned you were going to get one in the next couple of days. I had it in my watch list for 5 days...LOL
> I bought some NOS parts for a 1945 saw instead.



Thanks Jerry ! Should have knew you would be after it ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jerry ! Should have knew you would be after it ! LOL



I didn`t really need it as I alread have some spares but you know,...it was NOS.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Here is a real nasty carb in the USC, this liquid was perfectly clear when I started,



The water in mine looked like a mud puddle when I took it out ! LOL I better run it through again with clean water and stuff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The water in mine looked like a mud puddle when I took it out ! LOL I better run it through again with clean water and stuff.



 This is on its first run, you can actually see the cloudy stuff coming out of the ports on top of the carb if you look closely.After 3 runs through I could not see the bottom off the USC tank.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is on its first run, you can actually see the cloudy stuff coming out of the ports on top of the carb if you look closely.After 3 runs through I could not see the bottom off the USC tank.



That one has more power than my HF turd. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I didn`t really need it as I alread have some spares but you know,...it was NOS.....LOL



Wouldn't happen to have a gray one you would trade for a black one would ya ? :msp_smile:


Nice used would work too !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That one has more power than my HF turd. LOL



I was very surprised when this USC would toss those little fuel screens right out of their bores. The carb just dances in the basket and I can see the turbulence of the liquid flowing up through any holes in the carb.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wouldn't happen to have a gray one you would trade for a black one would ya ? :msp_smile:
> 
> 
> Nice used would work too !



I think all my spare ones are black but I will look. I have one grey one but it is for the 50 series saws.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ughhhh , Ughhhh , mahnnnnn !
> This concoction is kinda like Buckley's Cough Medicine "It's aweful , but it works" LOL



All you wanted wa an alcohol concoction to lessen a system anyway ! bad tasting means it's medicine !


----------



## tbone75

I kinow why I thought that 044 was a 064 ! Stihl have a 064 parts saw coming ! LOL I got 4 saws in that last trade !


----------



## dancan

It does seem to work :msp_smile:
I think I may have to send you a royalty .
Time ! reg. tm Ronco inc inc


----------



## tbone75

OK got to do some OL time. LOL Watch a movie with her. LOL Taken 2 , sounds good !

Later guys !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Most guys.,,like myself dont use anything but fingers.
> AND the opinion i was refering to was YOURS !!
> sometimes i use the zip ties,,but you havta be smarter than the piston rings
> it all will come with time .........................



Work smarter not harder. I've used my fingers on every piston I've done. I can do it just fine manually. The only reason I got it was because its 8 bucks. If it doesnt function worth a crap I'll go back to using my fingers.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> 22$ for another gun ??



Home made medication taking affect it seems ??
$22 for a new trigger assembly .. !! 
follow the instuctions Aunty,,take all apart,,,USC,,clean with alcohol,,DONT DRINK IT !!
lube lightly,assemble..good to go ! 
Durned Nadians,,cant drink it or mount it they dont know what to do !! LOL !!
Probly why they like them steals,,once running and holding on it' s like the riding bull at the bar !! HOLD on buddy and enjoy the ride !!! 
makes em feel like a man conquering the mechanical beast !!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Work smarter not harder. I've used my fingers on every piston I've done. I can do it just fine manually. The only reason I got it was because its 8 bucks. If it doesnt function worth a crap I'll go back to using my fingers.



Dang !! i would have sent you mine for shipping !!! ... 

would have taken much room in the box for something that worthless..

WAIT a minit !! yeh WAIT a minit !! 

a lot of us out here aint that smart so we have to work hard !!

was that a SHOT at us ??? :msp_angry::msp_angry:

Well,,ok,,some of us dont work hard but STIHL your making us lok BAD man !!!...


----------



## dancan

I sent PP a notice to cancel the Royalty payment .
We "nadians know that Alcohol is made for drinkin' , not for cleaning or washing , let alone runnin' in cars like some 'merican thot up of , I mean , come on really , WTF ?


----------



## jimdad07

Somehow a bunch of beer found my shop. May have to hold it hostage.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I sent PP a notice to cancel the Royalty payment .
> We "nadians know that Alcohol is made for drinkin' , not for cleaning or washing , let alone runnin' in cars like some 'merican thot up of , I mean , come on really , WTF ?



Shows what you nadians know !!
If'n ya dint have alkyhaul in yer windshild washer fluid how would that be ?? like normal for nadian drivers ??
no Alky in the anti freeze stuff fer the radiator ,what then ? well ya drink thet anyway ! LOL !!
seems alkyhaul is well imbeded in the nadiaan lifestyle and wont go away soon !! 
1/2 of nadians income is from alcoholic disability


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Dang !! i would have sent you mine for shipping !!! ...
> 
> would have taken much room in the box for something that worthless..
> 
> WAIT a minit !! yeh WAIT a minit !!
> 
> a lot of us out here aint that smart so we have to work jhard !!
> 
> was that a SHOT at us ??? :msp_angry::msp_angry:
> 
> Well,,ok,,some of us dont work hard but STIHL your making us lok BAD man !!!...




I'm the worst about doing stuff the hard way. But that's how you learn. 

I respect all of you guys in here. Much older and wiser than me......well older anyway!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Somehow a bunch of beer found my shop. May have to hold it hostage.



This beer you speak off.. is it good beer?!



AU_K2500 said:


> I'm the worst about doing stuff the hard way. But that's how you learn.
> 
> I respect all of you guys in here. Much older and wiser than me......well older anyway!



Doing things the hard way really makes you appreciate them the easier way.


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> I'm the worst about doing stuff the hard way. But that's how you learn.
> 
> I respect all of you guys in here. Much older and wiser than me......well older anyway![/Quote
> I'm still younger than you, take that....I know what you are but what am i? It is on the high 60's in this shop and I just found the buck bottle...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright.. time for this slacker....pictures tomorrow of my adventures today.


----------



## jimdad07

Jack is almost gone...one brew left...shop floor swept...room getting close to spinning...no john...wtf?


----------



## jimdad07

still no john, must be tucking the OL in. On my last beer, good night all.


----------



## jimdad07

John is sleeping and here I am, trying to get to bed, had too much but sure was good.


----------



## jimdad07

i can't believe I am keeping us going tonight, sad you might call it.


----------



## RandyMac

8 days old, what a monster pup.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yaaaaawwwwwwwwnnnnnnn......morning?!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where are all the early posters?? They must all be slacking this morning.....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Don't think Jim will be early this AM. John must of had a good time last night too.


----------



## roncoinc

Yaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................

i see somebody took that too .:msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

Kinda nice to get up after sunrise once and a while


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Kinda nice to get up after sunrise once and a while



They still have sunrises ??
havent seen one in awhile


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> John is sleeping and here I am, trying to get to bed, had too much but sure was good.



Sorry I missed ya Jim ,I was sleeping ! For a change. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got about an inch of snow out there.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Yaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................
> 
> i see somebody took that too .:msp_sneaky:



Didn't realize that was a trade mark morning sign in! I could type what was really going on...."Dang it Shooter MOVE.... MARIA DON'T BITE SHOOTER!...." 


(Yelling at the dogs when they decide it's time to get up.)


----------



## tbone75

My next surprise goes out Mon. so should be here about Thurs ?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Didn't realize that was a trade mark morning sign in! I could type what was really going on...."Dang it Shooter MOVE.... MARIA DON'T BITE SHOOTER!...."
> 
> 
> (Yelling at the dogs when they decide it's time to get up.)



I had a cat alarm going off sitting on a dresser squalling !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Since the wife is out of town my lab and her Chihuahua are both staying in the bed at night. Normally the Lab is in his crate in the kitchen. When that is the case the cat bounces around like a rubber ball and throws a party every night. When both dogs are in the bed room with the baby gate she's much more sedate. There is nothing like a cat making a hot lap across the top of the bed at O'dark thrity while you are sound asleep.

So you got sleep John.. that mean the back is settling and doing better?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Since the wife is out of town my lab and her Chihuahua are both staying in the bed at night. Normally the Lab is in his crate in the kitchen. When that is the case the cat bounces around like a rubber ball and throws a party every night. When both dogs are in the bed room with the baby gate she's much more sedate. There is nothing like a cat making a hot lap across the top of the bed at O'dark thrity while you are sound asleep.
> 
> So you got sleep John.. that mean the back is settling and doing better?



Took a sleeping pill ! LOL Back is different ? Not sure how to splane it ?


----------



## tbone75

It does feel like I can stand longer !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well that's improvement and any improvement is good. I watch my dad struggle with sciatic nerve / back issues and they are horrible.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well that's improvement and any improvement is good. I watch my dad struggle with sciatic nerve / back issues and they are horrible.



Sure puts a damper on doing anything ! 

Never thought to as the doc how long it takes for this to work ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Few pics of my morning adventure yesterday.

View attachment 282457
View attachment 282458
View attachment 282459
View attachment 282460
View attachment 282461


It looks ok on the outside.. but it's totally shot. Note the pine trees trying to grow out of the rot in the rear corners. The good news is the base frame is in great shape.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Few pics of my morning adventure yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 282457
> View attachment 282458
> View attachment 282459
> View attachment 282460
> View attachment 282461
> 
> 
> It looks ok on the outside.. but it's totally shot. Note the pine trees trying to grow out of the rot in the rear corners. The good news is the base frame is in great shape.



Nice to have equipment to move things ! LOL

Should make a good trailer !


----------



## tbone75

The back is just a real pain today so far ? I really thought this stuff would work instantly ? They more or less killed them nerves , should be OK now ?
Wondering if they got the right ones ? 

Got lots of things I need done today ! Stihl can't get going ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm pretty excited about it as I often push my single axle trailer to it's limits. I really lucked up as the camper has brakes on both axles which should make for a nice trailing experience. Now to find time....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm pretty excited about it as I often push my single axle trailer to it's limits. I really lucked up as the camper has brakes on both axles which should make for a nice trailing experience. Now to find time....



Long term project. LOL I have lots of them !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I didn't have any luck finding piston rings for my P52s ? The one I have apart is thin rings , may have to go check rottmans (SP) ? LOL Can't find P62 thin rings either, but I have a new piston with thick ring for it. Didn't see any pistons for the P52 either. But shouldn't need one ?

The 2-P52s are both P52CB - chain break The other is a P51R whatever that means ? Only have the case for the P60 & maybe the crank ? Not sure what the crank is out of ? I didn't pull the P60 apart .


----------



## dancan

Yup , we see that up here all the time , people buy a trailer , hook up and break down , have to get the whole kit and kaboodle towed in .
Rear bumper draggin' on the ground , not enough truck to do the job , you shoulda' bought a 2500HD .
I'll give ya 700$$ for the truck , as is , I'll look after the repairs .....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl don't member where the P51 came from ? LOL Or if I got it for parts or what ? LOL Going to check it out today to see whats good ? If to much is good I don't want to part it out !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Yup , we see that up here all the time , people buy a trailer , hook up and break down , have to get the whole kit and kaboodle towed in .
> Rear bumper draggin' on the ground , not enough truck to do the job , you shoulda' bought a 2500HD .
> I'll give ya 700$$ for the truck , as is , I'll look after the repairs .....



That IS an HD..it is a 2000 and they didn't have HD badges then but it's built the same. The truck is fine, the trailer is actually solid but the tires are 1994 model and it had to go about 25 miles. Instead of just loading the trailer, I loaded the whole rig. The trailer has been parked for ~10 years in the edge of a field. Instead of risking a mess, just load it and drag it to the house. 

I think for $700 I'll take my chances with the truck:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> That IS an HD..it is a 2000 and they didn't have HD badges then but it's built the same. The truck is fine, the trailer is actually solid but the tires are 1994 model and it had to go about 25 miles. Instead of just loading the trailer, I loaded the whole rig. The trailer has been parked for ~10 years in the edge of a field. Instead of risking a mess, just load it and drag it to the house.
> 
> I think for $700 I'll take my chances with the truck:hmm3grin2orange:



Dang Dan stihl trying to get my truck !! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
Wow what a week. My son has recovered nicely from his ear infection. Now my wife has been down for 5 days now. She had an ear infection also but her's damaged her ear drum. We went to the dr and they told her to wait it out and the drum will heal itself. So it's been a long week again.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Morning all,
> Wow what a week. My son has recovered nicely from his ear infection. Now my wife has been down for 5 days now. She had an ear infection also but her's damaged her ear drum. We went to the dr and they told her to wait it out and the drum will heal itself. So it's been a long week again.



Was wondering about you ? Slacker !

Hope thing get better up there soon !


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Dang Dan stihl trying to get my truck !! :msp_sneaky:




Here's an idea , I'll take my 700$$ , you add your 500$$ , I'll pay for the tow to up here , the driver will stop at your place so you can throw all them Stihls you hate in the back , I'll fix the truck up and I'll let you use the truck half the time .


----------



## AU_K2500

Afternoon fellas. Nice Sunday here, relaxing with the wife and the dog. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Not much saw news. Need to tune the one running 026. Just waiting on the mail for the other.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Afternoon fellas. Nice Sunday here, relaxing with the wife and the dog.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Not much saw news. Need to tune the one running 026. Just waiting on the mail for the other.



Need a day like that sometimes . I am knee deep in Pioneers ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Morning everybody, shop is work ready today, wife and kids are going to the big city of Watertown and I have some projects to work on for the newly cleaned out shop. I have a bunch of project saws to clean and cases to split. They are all Huskies so I will have to scrub harder to get the stink out. Good thing Ron posted about oven cleaner. I also have that old Poulan to soak the carb for. Bogs and dies when you put it in wood.


----------



## tbone75

Tore into the P51 , so far everything measures the same as the P52. Piston & cylinder, so rings should be the same ? Found and ordered one set that says for P51. Reeds are different , P52 has a fiberglass reed , P51 has metal.
Have to split 3 of them , bottom right rear corner is broke on one and wore bad on another. One P52 looks like its all good.
One set of cases are soaking now , getting to the rest. LOL
Just trying to find any difference in any of the cases,nothing I can find so far. LOL
The P60 case halves are good. Even stihl has the manual oil pump on there ! Seen what they want for one on flea bay ! 65.00 ! That stays here ! LOL
Found a good gray fuel cap for my P62 ! But no choke rod ? Got plenty of muffler bolts too ! Hope Chris hasn't sent that stuff yet ? Plenty of AVs too ! 

Rest a few more then back at the pile ! This is some fun stuff !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Here's an idea , I'll take my 700$$ , you add your 500$$ , I'll pay for the tow to up here , the driver will stop at your place so you can throw all them Stihls you hate in the back , I'll fix the truck up and I'll let you use the truck half the time .



HHhhmmmmmm,,,,...
gonna havta think about that one...


----------



## tbone75

Just had a dent put into my plans today ! 2 OP saws just got dropped off ! :msp_sneaky:

That Eeko I traded for wood,wants the chain sharpened, brought the whole saw ? Covered in snow ! DA !
And a red Craptsman the chain won't stay tight. Tooless adjuster junk ! Don't think I have any regular clutch covers left ?


----------



## jimdad07

My plans just had a switch also, looks I get to go to the big city too. Yippy skippy, I really want to get some saw work done now that I have room to do it.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> My plans just had a switch also, looks I get to go to the big city too. Yippy skippy, I really want to get some saw work done now that I have room to do it.



Have fun ! LOL


What is that stuff called used to clean A-Coils ? Spray it on rinse it off . Cleans aluminum real good !


----------



## dancan

Everyone Husuqafied today ???
One up from the bottom , slack , slack , slack .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'm tryin' that Dark & Stormy with the rum with the clown on the back .



Clown on th' back.....you sure you ain't lookin in a mirror?????

Don't know what you got there Dan...but it ain't right...what you want is Gosling's Black Seal....Bermuda Black Ruhm...pic on the front of a black seal balancing a wooden keg of ruhm on his nose....80 proof Next you need Eli's Ginger Beer...brown 12 oz bottle..green lable pic of an ol' salt, in souwester, rowing a boat full of kegs of ruhm for shore with a parrot sitting on his shoulder.....next you need common seltzer water and a slice of fresh lime.....I go about 50-50 ginger beer to seltzer....and flavor to taste with ruhm...don't ferget the ice....squeeze and toss the lime in at the end

You was trying to use Screech wasn't you ???? Clown on the bottle..... to funny .....heheheh!!! LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

You never said no nuthin' bout seltzer and neither did that Klown Rhum Circus Seal website .
I know I had the right stuff 'cause PITA and some EuroPeeans was parked outside 'plainin 'bout workin' that poor poor seal .
I had to do a bit of work to get that cough medicine to work and when I got it to about 60/40 it smoothed right out 
I'll leave the limes for them cervazas drinkers and the 'peeans .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> You never said no nuthin' bout seltzer and neither did that Klown Rhum Circus Seal website .
> I know I had the right stuff 'cause PITA and some EuroPeeans was parked outside 'plainin 'bout workin' that poor poor seal .
> I had to do a bit of work to get that cough medicine to work and when I got it to about 60/40 it smoothed right out
> I'll leave the limes for them cervazas drinkers and the 'peeans .



Tute Sweet without seltzer...lol You sure that wasn't screech??


----------



## AU_K2500

These damn stihls ain't even toilet trained.......026 had peed himself all over my bench...must be scared of the dark or the big mean whoskie in the corner.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> These damn stihls ain't even toilet trained.......026 had peed himself all over my bench...must be scared of the dark or the big has whoskie in the corner.



Yep scared the p right out of that little guy ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Pioneer parts everywhere down there ! 2 boxes and one junk pile , guess what ones bigger ! And stihl taint done ! One more to split yet , 2 screws are fighting me ! They won , for now . :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

Tis sweet LOL
Seltzer for the next time 
Mark , the Alpha's just marking his spot .


----------



## tbone75

Need help from a Pioneer expert ! Can't get the AVs out of the bottom handle half ? Good thing I had an extra ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Tis sweet LOL
> Seltzer for the next time
> Mark , the Alpha's just marking his spot .



No chance ! That little turd can't hold a candle to that 480 HUSKY !


----------



## tbone75

The Slug is just about pooooped ! 

My case splitter works on Pioneers too ! Got to push it down over the crank, but it splits it fine ! Only one side tho.


----------



## Cantdog

Had a good day and overnight up north yesterday......afternoon on the lake in light snow but temps mid 30s....had a fire...4 snow machines and a Polaris 4wd 4 wlr with ice chains.....they caught 4 good sized fish....one brooky that was 16 1/2"!!! 10 yr old boy caught that one...he was pretty stoked!! Big supper and many beverages....we had tall green cans on the ice and Dark and Stormys in the evening....good family time in a great spot.....a little sun and rain on the 3hr drive home....warm....just feels like spring....but who knows...March can be brutal or very nice.....walked the woodlot again this afternoon and tagged 9-10 trees to take this week before things go to pieces and mud arrives....that will put an end to my wooding...


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> Need help from a Pioneer expert ! Can't get the AVs out of the bottom handle half ? Good thing I had an extra ! :msp_ohmy:




Sometimes they're tough John. PB blaster or some such on the threads from the back and needle nose pliers maybe. 

And I'm no expert


----------



## DSS

DSS said:


> Sometimes they're tough John. PB blaster or some such on the threads from the back and needle nose pliers maybe.
> 
> And I'm no expert




And yeah a 52 jug will fit a 50 case. 50/60 series cases are all the same.


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> Sometimes they're tough John. PB blaster or some such on the threads from the back and needle nose pliers maybe.
> 
> And I'm no expert



OK ................. Try again ! :bang:


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> OK ................. Try again ! :bang:




When I put them back in I put a little never-seize on the threads. Seems to help but I don't take them out often, they last a long time.


----------



## jimdad07

Well, spent the afternoon at my wife's 90+ year old grandparents house today. Had a good visit until her granddad started waving his little pistol around he carries in his pocket loaded everywhere he goes. He's showing it off pointing it at the kids, the wife, his wife, my inlaws and basically everywhere it shouldn't have been pointed. Told my wife, that's the last time the kids go there. Love the old man to death, but man that's not a good feeling, he don't do it on purpose but no need to make an accident happen even easier than they do. Those two are sharp as tacks and healthy as a paor of oxes for being 91 years old.


----------



## jimdad07

My home puter is working for the moment, going to run out to the shop for a few minutes and maybe start something. Sure is quiet in here.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Not much saw work today but did clean the shop up a bit. Did start taking the carb off a 660. That thing sure is a bit of a puzzle. I am a bit nervous about this saw as it has a tick when you rock the flywheel back and forth. I think the big end bearing is going out. Don't really want to pull the jug as I'm sure the owner doesn't want to spend it on this well worn player. 

Also used the community truck to park the camper in the edge of the woods behind the shop. Glad the 4wd works as it tried to sink up. Also took time to sight in my .22's scope that has been sitting for 8 months. Also picked up another saw to look at... Electric Husky. :msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

What up slackers....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Seems a bit slow in here tonight..

Anyways.. i'm bushed from a busy weekend and will catch you guys tomorrow.


----------



## sefh3

I had to escort my daughter to her girl scout cookie booth. That was a blast. She sold over 80 boxes and was there for 3 hours. That gives her a total over 350 for the year. Also have a booth next weekend.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Seems a bit slow in here tonight..
> 
> Anyways.. i'm bushed from a busy weekend and will catch you guys tomorrow.



Slacker ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> What up slackers....LOL



Hi Jerry!!
Hows things going up there for you???


----------



## tbone75

Got all the Pioneers tore apart ! All but that bottom handle ! :msp_mad: Try it more tomorrow. Bunch of junk case halves ! Hope I have enough to build 2 ? LOL Should be OK. 

Parts half clean , finish them tomorrow and box them up !

Boxed up some parts to mail tomorrow too.

The Slug is done and hurting ! Not sure about the back yet ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Hi Jerry!!
> Hows things going up there for you???



Things are great, been real busy and that is going to double now that the snow is all melting away.
Actually worked all weekend and that will be par for most every day now, got houses to build and get get people moved into.

How bout you?


----------



## tbone75

Got everything done I wanted to but the 49SP. Tomorrow ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

359 is on the bench right now. I'll have a grocery list of parts for this one but the crankcase is darn near perfect and so is the rear handle. Mary really sold the hell out of the rest of the saw, right down to the snap clips that hold the air filter cover on. I like how this saw is built, flywheel came off easy. I think I might pony up at some point for the clutch tool, seems to be a lot of husky type thing making there way into my shop.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> 359 is on the bench right now. I'll have a grocery list of parts for this one but the crankcase is darn near perfect and so is the rear handle. Mary really sold the hell out of the rest of the saw, right down to the snap clips that hold the air filter cover on. I like how this saw is built, flywheel came off easy. I think I might pony up at some point for the clutch tool, seems to be a lot of husky type thing making there way into my shop.



:check::fart::bad_smelly:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> 359 is on the bench right now. I'll have a grocery list of parts for this one but the crankcase is darn near perfect and so is the rear handle. Mary really sold the hell out of the rest of the saw, right down to the snap clips that hold the air filter cover on. I like how this saw is built, flywheel came off easy. I think I might pony up at some point for the clutch tool, seems to be a lot of husky type thing making there way into my shop.



Got 2 of them ! LOL One I ported and one never apart. Both run very nice !


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> :check::fart::bad_smelly:



You are a 100% right, shop is clean and stinky.


----------



## Fairbanks Stump

*Ported and full polished Left handed Montgomery wards saw*

This is by far the best saw ever and it smokes so well that it makes me smell like a logger on steroids!

View attachment 282586


This is totally Bad Arse!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Got 2 of them ! LOL One I ported and one never apart. Both run very nice !



I hear they are a decent saw. I'm just splitting and cleaning the chit out of it to start, then it's into a bin until I can get parts. The first one that is getting fixed is that 268 to 272 conversion I f'ed up, going to get a new piston for it and I might just spring for a gasket kit on it and do it right, instead of cutting them.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I hear they are a decent saw. I'm just splitting and cleaning the chit out of it to start, then it's into a bin until I can get parts. The first one that is getting fixed is that 268 to 272 conversion I f'ed up, going to get a new piston for it and I might just spring for a gasket kit on it and do it right, instead of cutting them.



Haven't got this one 268 running right yet. The other is a 266 with that crazy ported jug on it Ron gave me ! LOL Then there is another parts 266 that came from some where ? LOL May have some parts coming for it ! LOL

Keep going Jim , I may have one ? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Haven't got this one 268 running right yet. The other is a 266 with that crazy ported jug on it Ron gave me ! LOL Then there is another parts 266 that came from some where ? LOL May have some parts coming for it ! LOL
> 
> Keep going Jim , I may have one ? LOL



I also have a 266 to do, that is rough but it's mostly there. Always lots of projects, these I have had for over a year now and am just getting to them this year. All my cash right now is going towards my pistol permit and a pistol.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I also have a 266 to do, that is rough but it's mostly there. Always lots of projects, these I have had for over a year now and am just getting to them this year. All my cash right now is going towards my pistol permit and a pistol.



Great idea Jim , better why you can !

I stihl have saws from 2 years ago to fix ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Great idea Jim , better why you can !
> 
> I stihl have saws from 2 years ago to fix ! LOL



I can't believe how many saws you have amassed over the last couple of years, I can remember a time when you only had a couple. The CAD got you good.


----------



## jimdad07

Have a good day tomorrow guys, off to bed for me.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Have a good day tomorrow guys, off to bed for me.



Nite Jim , I won't be long either ! Over did it today big time ! LOL

3 saws couple years ago , now ??? :hmm3grin2orange:

May have passed 200 now , all together ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

No Ron tonight either ? 

Sure is a lot of SLACKERS around here !


----------



## Cantdog

I had to get up and come down to "snipe" a NOS 910E P&C....that makes two of those in a week and half........paid a bunch less tonight at auction than I did before at "best offer"..love those NOS NLA parts!!! Back to my regular scheduled ZZZZZZZzzzzzlackinzzzzzzzzz's.... now


----------



## dancan

ZZzzzzzzzzz is all I'm hearin' .
Slack Hers !!!


----------



## Cantdog

Daughter is headed off to Costa Rica this morning for a couple weeks.....I'm headed down in the woods with a chainsaw....what's wrong with this picture???


----------



## dancan

Nuthin' , you'll both be warm .......


----------



## Cantdog

True.......AND I won't have to be any swatting pesky bugs!!!.......YaAAAY!!! I win!!!........


----------



## roncoinc

YYyyaaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,................


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> YYyyaaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,................



Careful not to hurt yourself there , wouldn't want to see you throw your back out .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Careful not to hurt yourself there , wouldn't want to see you throw your back out .



This getting up early chit aint all it's made out to be..
been up since 5 am..


----------



## tbone75

Morning ya Ol Pharts , I feel like a stepped on turd. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning ya Ol Pharts , I feel like a stepped on turd. LOL



Well,,i guess that about covers it !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,i guess that about covers it !



Got a lot done yesterday ! Going to pay today I guess ? But I will get into that 49SP one way or another ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scoot yer litter box is full. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Good Morning Fight Thread Slackers!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Got a lot done yesterday ! Going to pay today I guess ? But I will get into that 49SP one way or another ! LOL





List???????........


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Jimmy....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Good Morning Fight Thread Slackers!



I stihl have the crown ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

CHAINSAWS


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> CHAINSAWS



Get yer hopes up for 35.00 them slams yer fingers in the door ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Scoot yer litter box is full. LOL



Tossed it out back with the cat.


Morning all.


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> CHAINSAWS



Like to find one of them old reel mowers with an engine. Pushed one of the manual ones as a kid.
Yeah fond memories..............not!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Get yer hopes up for 35.00 them slams yer fingers in the door ! LOL



Was thinking he may have pioneer parts ??
lists bars and such.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was thinking he may have pioneer parts ??
> lists bars and such.



Could have ? Better look a little closer .


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Like to find one of them old reel mowers with an engine. Pushed one of the manual ones as a kid.
> Yeah fond memories..............not!!



My MIL stihl use one of them ! The push type , just sharpened the blade last year for her. LOL WHY ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Could have ? Better look a little closer .



" lots of parts and new bars "


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> " lots of parts and new bars "



May give him a call later today to see what he has for the Pioneers ?


----------



## tbone75

Not real sure I need any Pioneers parts ? But if he has NOS parts , well ??? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Someone buy out Dolmar ? Strange name on a new one ?

Never mind , old news . LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time to go scrub parts and look at the POS Craptsman. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

John enjoy yourself. Already looking for 4:00 here at my desk... hope to go get some parts at lunch though.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. I am hopefully going to finish wiring the old iel after school today. Does anyone else hate those crimp on connectors?


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> John enjoy yourself. Already looking for 4:00 here at my desk... hope to go get some parts at lunch though.



4:00. Lucky dog, wish I got to leave early! :msp_tongue:


----------



## Scooterbum

IEL said:


> Morning guys. I am hopefully going to finish wiring the old iel after school today. Does anyone else hate those crimp on connectors?



I don't mind crimps. Just a light crimp and then flow some solder in.Last forever.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> 4:00. Lucky dog, wish I got to leave early! :msp_tongue:



Well my day starts at 7:00 but I have to start answering the phone at 6:00. 6a-4p.. generally don't get a lunch either so they get their money's worth out of me.. well when I'm not on AS.


----------



## IEL

Scooterbum said:


> I don't mind crimps. Just a light crimp and then flow some solder in.Last forever.



That's a good tip, thanks.


----------



## tbone75

Nice clean pile of parts ! Now if I can just get them AVs out of the bottom handle half. AVs are already broke !

Tried oven cleaner first , not so great ? Parts washer did the trick ! Then purple power , rinse and dry.

Oven cleaner seems to be better on plastic ?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> John enjoy yourself. Already looking for 4:00 here at my desk... hope to go get some parts at lunch though.



This is the not so fun part ! Cleaning just makes my back hurt no matter what I try. Standing sitting , same chit ? I like tearing them down and putting them together ! Can sit on my arse to do that ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Looking good there John. I love working with clean parts and I find you get a much much better job. 

As for the oven cleaner.. I think in all of the discussion I read that both Purple and Oven Cleaner use Sodium Hydroxide (Lye). I'm fixing to try Oven Cleaner on my 288 cylinder and see how it goes. I find for 90% of what I do though Purple and Hot Water are my jam and have been for years. 

I'm still looking for a bucket of NOS carb cleaner from the 70's that dad still talks about.. soak a nasty carb and pull it out ready to go after a quick rinse. I guess I'm going to have to get an ultra sonic and see how it does one of these days.


----------



## tbone75

Little back rest , then back to that handle half. Sure would suck to use a rattle can on it. Rest of this saw is going to be so NICE ! Thanks to a good buddy !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> This is the not so fun part ! Cleaning just makes my back hurt no matter what I try. Standing sitting , same chit ? I like tearing them down and putting them together ! Can sit on my arse to do that ! LOL



Hey we may be able to work a system here.. I really enjoy cleaning things up. Scrubbing with cleaner, blast cabinet, what ever... Cleaning is the easy part. I clean them you build them? Shipping is going to kill us


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Looking good there John. I love working with clean parts and I find you get a much much better job.
> 
> As for the oven cleaner.. I think in all of the discussion I read that both Purple and Oven Cleaner use Sodium Hydroxide (Lye). I'm fixing to try Oven Cleaner on my 288 cylinder and see how it goes. I find for 90% of what I do though Purple and Hot Water are my jam and have been for years.
> 
> I'm still looking for a bucket of NOS carb cleaner from the 70's that dad still talks about.. soak a nasty carb and pull it out ready to go after a quick rinse. I guess I'm going to have to get an ultra sonic and see how it does one of these days.



The old carb cleaner was GREAT ! Never find it again ! EPA took care of that ! I have a gallon can from NAPA with the strainer in it,nothing like it use to be ! Left carbs in there for a week , stihl not very good ! Then into the USC , that cleans them up !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey we may be able to work a system here.. I really enjoy cleaning things up. Scrubbing with cleaner, blast cabinet, what ever... Cleaning is the easy part. I clean them you build them? Shipping is going to kill us



Get the OL to retire , I want to move down your way ! Or South Carolina ? Don't like Fla. very well. Just good to visit there is all. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Come on.. I like where I am east of Raleigh NC better than SC. Easy to the mountains, easy to the coast, close enough to Raleigh for anything I need "big city" wise but I'm still out where I can run saws with out the neighbors complaining; even the old ones with the non muffling mufflers. 

I've got family in SC.. all parts of it and I still like where I am best, still get 4 real seasons instead of 3.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Come on.. I like where I am east of Raleigh NC better than SC. Easy to the mountains, easy to the coast, close enough to Raleigh for anything I need "big city" wise but I'm still out where I can run saws with out the neighbors complaining; even the old ones with the non muffling mufflers.
> 
> I've got family in SC.. all parts of it and I still like where I am best, still get 4 real seasons instead of 3.



Sounds just about right . Couple hrs. from the coast would be nice or the mountains ! A little winter is good , just not this much ! LOL
Be hard to give up where I am now , 39 acres of mostly woods. LOL A little flatter would be nice. LOL Aint a level spot no where ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Come on second pill and second wind ! LOL Saws are waiting ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Sounds just about right . Couple hrs. from the coast would be nice or the mountains ! A little winter is good , just not this much ! LOL
> Be hard to give up where I am now , 39 acres of mostly woods. LOL A little flatter would be nice. LOL Aint a level spot no where ! LOL



Either the area South of Greensboro near Ashboro or North of Durham are pretty as they have more roll to them. I like where we are.. Outer Banks in 3.5 hrs. In Asheville in 5 hrs. In my best Si Robertson voice.. "Hey it's a win win Jack!" (I'm a Duck Dynasty junkie...)


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Either the area South of Greensboro near Ashboro or North of Durham are pretty as they have more roll to them. I like where we are.. Outer Banks in 3.5 hrs. In Asheville in 5 hrs. In my best Si Robertson voice.. "Hey it's a win win Jack!" (I'm a Duck Dynasty junkie...)



I don't like them reality shows , but that one me and the OL both watch ! :hmm3grin2orange: How they could ever be millionaires is just nuts ! Just the ol man and one boy are. LOL You can't tell me that is just tea in that cup ! :hmm3grin2orange: 
Them is some TRUE red necks ! :hmm3grin2orange: Can't help but like them ! :hmm3grin2orange:
I agree 100% with the ol man , get them kids out of the house into the woods ! Plus I love frog legs ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

I really am going to have to watch duck dynasty one of these days.


----------



## IEL

And yes I am in social studies class right now.


----------



## AU_K2500

IEL said:


> And yes I am in social studies class right now.



The internet, during school.....man, they sure are lax up there in Nadia eh? Social studies was one of the few classes I could get into....that and history. 

Speaking of not doing what your supposed/paid to. Trying to get a list together for jacks small engine. Want to get this little 36 running. Been a minute since I took it apart.....kinda forgot what I need.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

If you get a chance.. look on YouTube for some of the videos that A&E puts out as little sides and such.. they are as good as the show or better.. I check them out all the time for a break from work.


AS in class... :msp_unsure: Ofcourse when I was in school there were few people with internet at home.. and none on the phone.


----------



## IEL

AU_K2500 said:


> The internet, during school.....man, they sure are lax up there in Nadia eh? Social studies was one of the few classes I could get into....that and history.
> 
> Speaking of not doing what your supposed/paid to. Trying to get a list together for jacks small engine. Want to get this little 36 running. Been a minute since I took it apart.....kinda forgot what I need.



I love this class, I just am fast enough that I can finish with enough time to post a bit.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I don't like them reality shows , but that one me and the OL both watch ! :hmm3grin2orange: How they could ever be millionaires is just nuts ! Just the ol man and one boy are. LOL You can't tell me that is just tea in that cup ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> Them is some TRUE red necks ! :hmm3grin2orange: Can't help but like them ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> I agree 100% with the ol man , get them kids out of the house into the woods ! Plus I love frog legs ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Wife enjoys it with me too... one of the few shows we agree on.


----------



## tbone75

Got a box of nice new Husky parts & maybe others ? Husky whacker parts too, 3 new shrouds for the string. Good size ones. Plus more 029 parts,more MS250 parts and more 028 parts ! :hmm3grin2orange: It was all just to cheap to pass up ! :hmm3grin2orange:
And 4 new 14" bars for Poolins and others. LOL 5 bucks each for the bars.

T-Bones saw parts !:hmm3grin2orange: Trouble is I forgot what all I have ?


----------



## dancan

..............T-Bone's Saw BoneYard ...................
........................Home of ..............................
"You tell me I should have one and I'll buy five !"


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Got a box of nice new Husky parts & maybe others ? Husky whacker parts too, 3 new shrouds for the string. Good size ones. Plus more 029 parts,more MS250 parts and more 028 parts ! :hmm3grin2orange: It was all just to cheap to pass up ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> And 4 new 14" bars for Poolins and others. LOL 5 bucks each for the bars.
> 
> T-Bones saw parts !:hmm3grin2orange: Trouble is I forgot what all I have ?



You got an oil pump for a Stihl 046 laying around? I'm not sure what is wrong with mine. The bearings are new and no wobble on the crank. I have gone through 2 worm gears. I can rotate it by hand and it doesn't bind.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> You got an oil pump for a Stihl 046 laying around? I'm not sure what is wrong with mine. The bearings are new and no wobble on the crank. I have gone through 2 worm gears. I can rotate it by hand and it doesn't bind.



Not real sure ? Most of the saws I got lately didn't have any. But I will look !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> ..............T-Bone's Saw BoneYard ...................
> ........................Home of ..............................
> "You tell me I should have one and I'll buy five !"



Sounds bout right ?


----------



## tbone75

One new cover fits my 266,but not the 268. It has the big air filter. :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Couldn't take no more , had to stop and clean up a little ! Tripped one to many times on boxes ! Now I am hurting ! LOL Picked up and moved to may saw parts and boxes ! LOL

Time to say nuff is nuff ! No more chit till I get some out of here ! 

Not including whats on the way ! :msp_rolleyes: Just one !


Oops ! Forgot that 064 parts saw. LOL Stihl only 2 !


----------



## dancan

I'm pretty sure that the only covers I have are of the 266 variety but I haven't found the box yet , it's buried under a pile of tires , I did find what should be a salvageable Mahle 266 cylinder and a new GB piston for a Husuqee 345 .
I'll dig tomorrow for more junk .


----------



## dancan

Looks like a dog barfed on your bench .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

There has been talk lately of the differences in a open port and closed port 268... I have an open port standard 268.. would I do to find a closed port top end or just run the dang thing? I'm thinking it's not worth the hassle.. but don't know.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Looks like a dog barfed on your bench .



Send that dog to my shop...I need one that barfs like that!


----------



## tbone75

USPS turned down my claim for that lost 029 super ! They said it was delivered ! Had to file an appeal and tell them AGAIN the EMPTY box was delivered ! Even sent pix of it ! Bet I will get screwed out of 200.00 !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Looks like a dog barfed on your bench .



Yep ! They is some Squeel parts in there ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Oh chit ! Got to hit the PO ! Didn't mail my chit yet ! Closes in 30 mins. uttahere2:


Made it !


----------



## IEL

Just about finished he iel hm restoration at lunch. I just need to install he fuel filter, and hook up he carb line. Then just a few paint touch ups, and installing the full wrap handle, and I am ready to run. I will post pictures. It will be finished tonight. (well except for he decals I have to order)


----------



## tbone75

Slackers ! :msp_razz:


----------



## IEL

Well I have been in english class..... I have got to walk my puppy, than I can finish the iel.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Got a box of nice new Husky parts & maybe others ? Husky whacker parts too, 3 new shrouds for the string. Good size ones. Plus more 029 parts,more MS250 parts and more 028 parts ! :hmm3grin2orange: It was all just to cheap to pass up ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> And 4 new 14" bars for Poolins and others. LOL 5 bucks each for the bars.
> 
> T-Bones saw parts !:hmm3grin2orange: Trouble is I forgot what all I have ?



Never thought I'd say this, but I think it may be time for an intervention......................:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

Biggest winter storm of the year starting at noon tomorrow ! Now if that don't just suck an egg ! But it will be gone for the weekend ! Big warm up on the way behind it !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Biggest winter storm of the year starting at noon tomorrow ! Now if that don't just suck an egg ! But it will be gone for the weekend ! Big warm up on the way behind it !



I finally get to try out my snowblower I bought 2 years ago.
Callin' for 12"-18" here.............


----------



## Cantdog

Been snowing here for a week it seems.....really only 5 days.....couple inches of buildup..melting as fast as it arrives....nasty...depressing...blah....


----------



## Cantdog

To make matters worse.....this is 'Nadian snow......backing back in on us from Nova Scotia....and like a bad guest...it ain't going away until Friday....I suspect Dan has something to do with this situation......I can't find out how....but I'm working on it...


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I finally get to try out my snowblower I bought 2 years ago.
> Callin' for 12"-18" here.............



You can have that chit ! 
I have a snow blower my Brother gave me couple years ago. Did try it once , worker good. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> To make matters worse.....this is 'Nadian snow......backing back in on us from Nova Scotia....and like a bad guest...it ain't going away until Friday....I suspect Dan has something to do with this situation......I can't find out how....but I'm working on it...



You know he did it ! MEEN Nadian ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## AU_K2500

Well, I think I remember everything that I need for the 36. Jacks has it all. Not too pricey either. 

Now, if I can just find a STRAIGHT 024/6 front handle. I've bought two....both mangled, one I was able to bend back good.enough the other is so close to the brake flag you can't disengage the brake. No luck bending it.....I hate buying something g to find out it don't work.


----------



## IEL

Beautiful sunny day here, I am just going out to mow the lawn.


----------



## dancan

Just doin' the jig boys , doin' the send the snow anywhere but here jig , spreadin' some Irish cheer


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well, I think I remember everything that I need for the 36. Jacks has it all. Not too pricey either.
> 
> Now, if I can just find a STRAIGHT 024/6 front handle. I've bought two....both mangled, one I was able to bend back good.enough the other is so close to the brake flag you can't disengage the brake. No luck bending it.....I hate buying something g to find out it don't work.



Seen AM new ones for 25.00 on the bay.


----------



## dancan

Geez , I'd better check the forecast just in case .
And you there BC boy , don't you think you're out of my reach , I've got 2 cousin's over there , one is a blackbelt , a highschool friend that is retired RCMP (I still feel uncomfortable when she comes to visit) and her husband who is city police plus a boat load of old friends that have been there many years making green stuff grow real good so don't be teasing us with that summer weather or I'll send the growers over with some super fert and stuff for your lawn and then turn the heat on .


See John , I'm nice .....




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Geez , I'd better check the forecast just in case .
> And you there BC boy , don't you think you're out of my reach , I've got 2 cousin's over there , one is a blackbelt , a highschool friend that is retired RCMP (I still feel uncomfortable when she comes to visit) and her husband who is city police plus a boat load of old friends that have been there many years making green stuff grow real good so don't be teasing us with that summer weather or I'll send the growers over with some super fert and stuff for your lawn and then turn the heat on .
> 
> 
> See John , I'm nice .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Bout time you changed your screen name , EVILDAN ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## dancan

Mr.NiceGuy is already taken by GASoline71 so I'll have to think of another .......


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Daughter is headed off to Costa Rica this morning for a couple weeks.....I'm headed down in the woods with a chainsaw....what's wrong with this picture???



Daughter is still in the air.....I din't go in the woods today....heavy, wet, snow all day, big fat flakes stuck to everything....trees were covered all over...wood have been very, very wet...not fun...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Mr.NiceGuy is already taken by GASoline71 so I'll have to think of another .......



I havn`t seen Gary post in a long time.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Bout time you changed your screen name , EVILDAN ! :msp_ohmy:




You meen ED?????


----------



## dancan

Oh ya , forgot to let ya know , I was given another Swede tool for the collection today .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nothing too exciting here this evening. Doing things in the house but did find a few minutes to play with my fresh 372... leaned it out a little bit to get it up from 10500 to 12300. Thing runs pretty good; idles, pulls, makes noise.. I'm happy.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I havn`t seen Gary post in a long time.



I've noticed that as well but when I checked to make sure that I didn't misspell his name he has checked in today . Must be busy doin' Mod stuff .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I have two snow blowers, two front mount tractor plows and two plows for my two wheel tractors. I haven't used them in years.. best snow repellant I've ever seen!


----------



## Scooterbum

Jimmy in NC said:


> I have two snow blowers, two front mount tractor plows and two plows for my two wheel tractors. I haven't used them in years.. best snow repellant I've ever seen!



That's what I'm starting to think mine is. It's a 84" wide blower for the Tractor. I've been able to use it briefly once. But if I sell it we'll get slammed next winter.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> That's what I'm starting to think mine is. It's a 84" wide blower for the Tractor. I've been able to use it briefly once. But if I sell it we'll get slammed next winter.



Just how it works ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I was getting paperwork ready this morning to file for my free hunting and fishing lic.
had some questions so i called the fisha and game dept.
got this nice lady that was very helpfull,,told me what to bring and to come on in and they would help me with it.
was there within an hour and showed this and that and a lady made copies and went and got it all approved and even laminated it for me 
had to pay $10,,the lic is free but dont include the built in boat ramp maint amount or fish rerstoration amount and some other stuff..
but still $10 for a one time lifetime,dont even have to renew it hunt and fish lic is ok by me 

stopped in a pawn shop on the way back,had a 346 there for $450 !! and some squeels that must have been able to cook,do laundry and mow the lawn besides cut trees all by themselves,split the wood and stack it for the price !!!


----------



## Scooterbum

We'll have to see if we can get that storm to kinda' stall out over Ohio before it gets here..........


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> That's what I'm starting to think mine is. It's a 84" wide blower for the Tractor. I've been able to use it briefly once. But if I sell it we'll get slammed next winter.



Dont bet on it !!

i buy plow trucks and it dont help a bit !!


----------



## dancan

I picked up one of the Rayovac SE4W3CA Sportsman Xtreme flashlights today for 20$ at a store closeout .
Not a maglight but it take 3 "C" batteries and is the first LED flashlight that I've bought that throws a spot way down the road .
I dare not look into the light LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> We'll have to see if we can get that storm to kinda' stall out over Ohio before it gets here..........



I use to like you ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I was getting paperwork ready this morning to file for my free hunting and fishing lic.
> had some questions so i called the fisha and game dept.
> got this nice lady that was very helpfull,,told me what to bring and to come on in and they would help me with it.
> was there within an hour and showed this and that and a lady made copies and went and got it all approved and even laminated it for me
> had to pay $10,,the lic is free but dont include the built in boat ramp maint amount or fish rerstoration amount and some other stuff..
> but still $10 for a one time lifetime,dont even have to renew it hunt and fish lic is ok by me
> 
> stopped in a pawn shop on the way back,had a 346 there for $450 !! and some squeels that must have been able to cook,do laundry and mow the lawn besides cut trees all by themselves,split the wood and stack it for the price !!!



Dang ! I sold mine way to cheap ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I picked up one of the Rayovac SE4W3CA Sportsman Xtreme flashlights today for 20$ at a store closeout .
> Not a maglight but it take 3 "C" batteries and is the first LED flashlight that I've bought that throws a spot way down the road .
> I dare not look into the light LOL



Better look to see if its on ?


----------



## dancan

I won't look into it directly but I'll use it tonight and tomorrow night to check for snow that's not in the forecast , just in case LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright since everyone is set on cold... here's a video of warm times from my recent trip to FL! 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/vHtoG_p48FI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## dancan

Video's not working , big red X .


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright since everyone is set on cold... here's a video of warm times from my recent trip to FL!
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/vHtoG_p48FI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



:msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

Must be a cruise in the Antarctic ???


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Must be a cruise in the Antarctic ???



Whats wrong Auntie ED ?


----------



## dancan

Sorry John , I forgot about the dailup thing .
I'll describe the video for you , it's a video of the Stihl calander girls in Floridah showing all the chainsaws .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sorry John , I forgot about the dailup thing .
> I'll describe the video for you , it's a video of the Stihl calander girls in Floridah showing all the chainsaws .



That all . :msp_razz: Gots better on DVD ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

The IEL HM is sort of finished. I am going to start a new thread with pictures. The one issue is the fuel line in the tank fell off, and there seems to be an air lock in the fuel system. Pulling it apart again...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Scooterbum said:


> That's what I'm starting to think mine is. It's a 84" wide blower for the Tractor. I've been able to use it briefly once. But if I sell it we'll get slammed next winter.



That sounds to be a beast of a blower and must be a HP hog to run it.



dancan said:


> Video's not working , big red X .



Anyone else having an issue? I did the standard embed from YouTube... It's showing fine here but maybe not everywhere..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Here is a link to the same video... Shamrock Keel Drive - YouTube


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

*NO!* :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Did the cheap man thing and made a clutch tool for the Hoosky, fits nice but that clutch is on there pretty good. Don't want to risk breaking the crankshaft so I am soaking it over night and then I'll try again with the impact. Set the wrench on a low setting for this, seen too many busted with an impact to want to do it. Made the tool with my porta-ban and a 7/8" socket with a 1/2" drive. Here's a pic of the shop as it is right now also, the other side of the building is hard to get pics of because of the lighting. I'll have to take some during the day.


----------



## tbone75

Searching for parts ! LOL Need lots and lots !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

What are you using as the piston stop Jim? On the last 375K I thought I was going to break the bought socket. I found that with rope on top of the piston, she bounced. I was able to put a 3/4" wrench on the socket top to preload the rope and compress it some. I think you could also take the preload out on the flywheel side with that nut. Popped right off then. I'd rather hit one with full power for 2 seconds than bounce on lower power .. and bounce.. and bounce. Yes I was using 1/2" air..


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> What are you using as the piston stop Jim? On the last 375K I thought I was going to break the bought socket. I found that with rope on top of the piston, she bounced. I was able to put a 3/4" wrench on the socket top to preload the rope and compress it some. I think you could also take the preload out on the flywheel side with that nut. Popped right off then. I'd rather hit one with full power for 2 seconds than bounce on lower power .. and bounce.. and bounce. Yes I was using 1/2" air..



Using a piece of white ash under the piston skirt, the piston is shot anyhow.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I broke the skirt on one too that had no jug on it. I guess it's different when you don't want the crank.. I was going for the cases. No one hunts concrete saw cranks.. :taped:


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> I broke the skirt on one too that had no jug on it. I guess it's different when you don't the crank.. I was going for cases. No one hunts concrete saw cranks.. :taped:



I'm just going to let it soak over night and all day tomorrow while I'm at work, if there's no change then I'll turn up the impact and go to town. Something ought to give, hopefully not the crank.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Not sure how going to town will help the situation.. I'd stay in the shop and work on this stuck clutch. Maybe things are different up there?:confused2: Just don't send it flying across the shop like that sled clutch.

I know.. I'm a smart ***!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Time for this slacker.


----------



## jimdad07

This slacker/part timer is done for the night myself. Nice to be doing saw stuff and actually having something to talk about again.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I'm just going to let it soak over night and all day tomorrow while I'm at work, if there's no change then I'll turn up the impact and go to town. Something ought to give, hopefully not the crank.



I always try my 3/8 impact first,then go to the 1/2". LOL The last 455 Husky I did , ended up buying the clutch tool and cranking up the 1/2" on it ! Never had one the 3/8" wouldn't take off before ! Just touched the trigger and off it came ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

# 1 Slacker/Slug is done too !

Nite guys


----------



## dancan

ZzzzzZzzzzZzzzzz
Zlakkerzz!!!

John , I checked with muh new flahlight , no snow to be seen .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> ZzzzzZzzzzZzzzzz
> Zlakkerzz!!!
> 
> John , I checked with muh new flahlight , no snow to be seen .



Hmph.......Must be a drive by Flake checker......


----------



## dancan

No driveby here , busy , busy , busy ........


----------



## tbone75

Morning I guess . UGH


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Morning I guess . UGH



Morning? I think that's an ugly rumor............


----------



## Jimmy in NC

yes it is morning. I will let you know in a little bit if it is good.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Morning? I think that's an ugly rumor............



It feels ugly ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

It's a GOOD morning,,,,i woke up !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's a GOOD morning,,,,i woke up !



That is a BIG plus ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Snow storm suppose to hit around noon , 3"-8" ? LOL I am right on the border line of 3-5 and 6-8.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey guess what???? It's Stihl SNOWING here.......gray, damp and light snow from Nova Scotia.....cussed EE Dee.......pushing this glop back on me......going dead against the common weather flow patterns.....don't know how he's doing it.....but THEY say it won't chnge until Fri......joy....


----------



## roncoinc

We got some of the white stuff in the forecast 
nuttin but MUD here now !
would have to back drag,couldnt plow on top of the mud


----------



## tbone75

Found Bryce has new top covers for my 268 for 20.00 , ya I got one ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey guess what???? It's Stihl SNOWING here.......gray, damp and light snow from Nova Scotia.....cussed EE Dee.......pushing this glop back on me......going dead against the common weather flow patterns.....don't know how he's doing it.....but THEY say it won't chnge until Fri......joy....



Nuttin here yet ! Bet ED is doing his snow dance right now !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Found Bryce has new top covers for my 268 for 20.00 , ya I got one ! LOL



On that wild ported jug i wrote on it in pencil someplace what it came off.
thot it was a 268 ?? 
we been thinking it was a 266 or something ?
you may want to look to make sure you know what size that engine is


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> On that wild ported jug i wrote on it in pencil someplace what it came off.
> thot it was a 268 ??
> we been thinking it was a 266 or something ?
> you may want to look to make sure you know what size that engine is



That jug is for a 268 , I put it on a 266. Now I have a another 268 ! LOL Just need to get it running right , fires up and runs a little then shuts off,fires right back up and does it again.Just need to look at it some more?
Also have another 266 bottom half, I think ? May be a 261 ? Need to look again ? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning slackers. Just doing a little slacking myself. Thought I'd see what all the rave is about.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning slackers. Just doing a little slacking myself. Thought I'd see what all the rave is about.



Huskys Rock ! :big_smile:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That jug is for a 268 , I put it on a 266. Now I have a another 268 ! LOL Just need to get it running right , fires up and runs a little then shuts off,fires right back up and does it again.Just need to look at it some more?
> Also have another 266 bottom half, I think ? May be a 261 ? Need to look again ? LOL



Totaly different animal 261/262 and 266.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Totaly different animal 261/262 and 266.....



Gonna make me go look aint ya ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

266Se just the tank and crankcase , put the Ron jug on a 266XP , stihl have another 268 . LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> 266Se just the tank and crankcase , put the Ron jug on a 266XP , stihl have another 268 . LOL



Most people have extra chain loops, some have whole bar and chain extras. John.. he's got whole extra series of saws!:msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

The one with the Ron jug will eat them all alive ! :biggrinbounce2: Its MEEN !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Most people have extra chain loops, some have whole bar and chain extras. John.. he's got whole extra series of saws!:msp_w00t:



I am ready !





Not sure for what ?


----------



## tbone75

Found a 55 Husky in that box too ? Just the tank and crankcase , wrap and top cover. Needs everything else. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> 266Se just the tank and crankcase , put the Ron jug on a 266XP , stihl have another 268 . LOL



Didn't think you had any saws in the 254 through 262 family....one level down in size from the 61 through 272 family (Jonsered 625 through 670 family) basically a 50 cc saw platform..realy talks with a 61 cc 262XP top end!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I am ready !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure for what ?



A yard sale? What? When? Can we camp out on the lawn so we can get the good deals?! :msp_biggrin:



tbone75 said:


> Found a 55 Husky in that box too ? Just the tank and crankcase , wrap and top cover. Needs everything else. LOL



Ohh joy I was worried you were running low on projects! That's why I keep bringing in carcasses too.. don't want to run out. And to think, some people would part that thing out and you see a whole saw.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Didn't think you had any saws in the 254 through 262 family....one level down in size from the 61 through 272 family (Jonsered 625 through 670 family) basically a 50 cc saw platform..realy talks with a 61 cc 262XP top end!!!



Been thinking about a 670 J-Reds ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> A yard sale? What? When? Can we camp out on the lawn so we can get the good deals?! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh joy I was worried you were running low on projects! That's why I keep bringing in carcasses too.. don't want to run out. And to think, some people would part that thing out and you see a whole saw.



I hardly ever part one out ! LOL Its a saw that needs a couple parts to run ! LOL

I was low on projects 2 years ago ! Don't think I can get caught up for a good 5 years now !


----------



## jimdad07

Morning all. Another fabulous day on the job...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Glad you have rectified the situation. A bored mind can be the devil's playground you know


----------



## tbone75

Got a 2054 J-Red down there somewhere ? Put a coil in it ! I know it runs , but may not be right ? And a 2150 under a bench that needs some tuning. Seen a couple 2050s somewhere in that pile too ? 
Plus a 920,80,621,521 and 49Sp !
670 would fit in there nice !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Glad you have rectified the situation. A bored mind can be the devil's playground you know



Can't play with what ya aint got ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> ...somewhere in that pile too...



That's how you do it.. leave them piled together and they multiply like rabbits! Tanks for the tip there John


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's how you do it.. leave them piled together and they multiply like rabbits! Tanks for the tip there John



Sure nuff ! One corner ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Been thinking about a 670 J-Reds ! LOL



I bet you have.....me too!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Morning all. Another fabulous day on the job...



Tough day on AS ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I bet you have.....me too!!!



Oh chit ! Don't see one in your list ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Sure nuff ! One corner ! LOL



One of those looks mighty familiar.... looks like it was an outcast stuck up on top of the pile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Morning all. Another fabulous day on the job...



Ohh yeah.. THE job... better finish a few things up.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> One of those looks mighty familiar.... looks like it was an outcast stuck up on top of the pile.



What flavor is it ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Lemon.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Lemon.



That little sour POS ! LOl Took that pic couple weeks before it left ! Pile is a little bigger now ! LOL Stihl know most of what is in there ! Just that corner , next one down is a puzzle ? there mostly in boxes. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> That little sour POS !



Yep.. glad it came to a warm and caring shop where it will be cussed at as it is gone through! How can you not like them... not to find a 6.


----------



## tbone75

Been up over 4 hrs. stihl not moving very well . 

My next surprise may be here tomorrow afternoon , if it gets through the storm ?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yep.. glad it came to a warm and caring shop where it will be cussed at as it is gone through! How can you not like them... not to find a 6.



You are messed up in the head !  Maybe we can find you a truck load of them ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sorry Robin but its not a 670 . LOL Someday ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> You are messed up in the head !  Maybe we can find you a truck load of them ? LOL



Someone told me I need to find a direction for my collection. I think Mini Saws would be a neat way to go. Lots of people hunting two man saws and all.. but the little ones are often forgotten. They can be shipped and hidden easily too. I bet I could sneak a mini in my lunchbox.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Someone told me I need to find a direction for my collection. I think Mini Saws would be a neat way to go. Lots of people hunting two man saws and all.. but the little ones are often forgotten. They can be shipped and hidden easily too. I bet I could sneak a mini in my lunchbox.



Better have a few XL2s to go with them ! Not as bad to work on , but easy and cheap to find ! Not bad little saws really . Ron fixed me up with a pile of them ! LOL Stihl got one to finish. Little Black Bandit. Just needs to be right when you put it back in the case. Have to pull the motor out to do anything to it.But much easier than a min crap !


There is only on direction for a saw collection ! MORE SAWS !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I've been eying one on the local CL but I'm low on toy funds and they want something crazy like $125 for it. They intrigue me too.. 

I love the big cube saws but the reality is there just isn't much big wood around here and if you want to run them every now and then, the smaller saws are much more appropriate. When I ask for 288 or 372 parts in the local shops they look at me like I'm crazy. One commented that "That's a serious saw.." I think they are more a standard production saw.. but what ever.


----------



## IEL

I have never worked on a saw that wasn't sort of fun to work on. I can't imagine a mini mac being that bad. Hey maybe next time one of you guys gets one, send it my way instead of shooting it or using it to play excavator golf...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> I have never worked on a saw that wasn't sort of fun to work on. I can't imagine a mini mac being that bad. Hey maybe next time one of you guys gets one, send it my way instead of shooting it or using it to play excavator golf...



I wouldn't ever shoot a saw, especially not now. Ammo prices are through the roof!


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> I have never worked on a saw that wasn't sort of fun to work on. I can't imagine a mini mac being that bad. Hey maybe next time one of you guys gets one, send it my way instead of shooting it or using it to play excavator golf...



If it wasnt for shipping to canada


----------



## AU_K2500

I have no self control, every time I think I'm doing good I go and watch you tube videos...learn about a mysterious man named SAWKING......crap. now I need a built 066/660. Hey john! You sure you don't want a a 480....and a box of stihl parts......and whatever else I can find. Ya know, for that nice red light of yours.


----------



## roncoinc

The heat is ON at the shop !! 

actually going down there !

have to fix an ice auger for my clamming friend 
I got to see all my little friends laying around on thier sides wanting attention.

wish there was somebody local that liked puttering in a saw shop,could use the help organizing 
bagging and tagging.
got boxes of parts to go on some of them.
need to get the meyerized monster 394 back together once i get the spikes for it back,,..
and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, lot others !!.
will take a quick count John and see how many,,that will be how many with parts waiting by bench ready to go


----------



## Scooterbum

T-Bone, you sure are a piece of work buddy. I was just getting ready to order that gasket kit.


----------



## IEL

Got a nice little surprise when I went to use the weed Wacker yesterday... A bottle of stihl mix oil leaked into my hard hat, and got the whole inside covered. Not too big a deal, just had to remove he harness and wipe it out. I am just glad I spotted it before I put it on....


----------



## roncoinc

Ice auger fixed 

short break and put together a couple saws


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> T-Bone, you sure are a piece of work buddy. I was just getting ready to order that gasket kit.



How can you mention WORK and JOHN in the same sentance ?????????


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> How can you mention WORK and JOHN in the same sentance ?????????



Didn't think you could... :msp_tongue:


----------



## jimdad07

Been getting messages from Mary, she's in the shop cutting trim for the house. What a lady.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Been getting messages from Mary, she's in the shop cutting trim for the house. What a lady.



You've trained her well!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I have no self control, every time I think I'm doing good I go and watch you tube videos...learn about a mysterious man named SAWKING......crap. now I need a built 066/660. Hey john! You sure you don't want a a 480....and a box of stihl parts......and whatever else I can find. Ya know, for that nice red light of yours.



Sorry , don't want 2 of them 480s. LOL One is nuff of them bad boys !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How can you mention WORK and JOHN in the same sentance ?????????



You tell them Ron !  Them is some bad bad words ,that "W" & "J" words !


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> T-Bone, you sure are a piece of work buddy. I was just getting ready to order that gasket kit.



Hope I did good ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got them SOB AVs out ! Broke every dang one of them ! LOL Hope I got enough spares ! LOL Get it boxed up and on its way ! Soon ? LOL


----------



## IEL

Anyone know how to set the idle speed on a stihl 034? I am no good with modern saws....


----------



## tbone75

Got the Crapsman fixed up and ready to go home ! Knew I have a normal clutch cover for one ! Took a lot of digging ! Now my dang back hurts again ! :bang:

Think this storm has something to do with it ? Radar shows it just ready to start , little late .

A little rest , then 49SP !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well between the digging and the AV mounts.. can we call John persistent?


----------



## tbone75

Digging for that clutch cover , I found one and a half Poolin saws ! LOL One even has compression ? Other don't ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well between the digging and the AV mounts.. can we call John persistent?



I don't give up ! Take a break from it , but never give up ! LOL Should have been here for my first port job ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Got the Crapsman fixed up and ready to go home ! Knew I have a normal clutch cover for one ! Took a lot of digging ! Now my dang back hurts again ! :bang:
> 
> Think this storm has something to do with it ? Radar shows it just ready to start ,* little late* .
> 
> A little rest , then 49SP !



Told ya' I was tryin' to get it to stall out over there.uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:


----------



## tbone75

Think the big Kita has gave me the most trouble ? Took a lot of breaks from that one ! LOL But it RUNS now ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Told ya' I was tryin' to get it to stall out over there.uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:



Between you and ED it may be right here for the next 3 days ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## IEL

You will be happy to know the sun is gone here... Back to wind and rain...


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> You will be happy to know the sun is gone here... Back to wind and rain...



Guess I aint alone ! LOL

Set that idle like any saw I would guess ? Mix adjust screws above and idle screw below.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Guess I aint alone ! LOL
> 
> Set that idle like any saw I would guess ? Mix adjust screws above and idle screw below.



I just wasn't sure if I was missing something, because I have never had this much trouble tuning any other saw. I am going to go try again in a few minutes.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I just wasn't sure if I was missing something, because I have never had this much trouble tuning any other saw. I am going to go try again in a few minutes.



If it won't tune , better check for air leaks.


----------



## IEL

I sure hope it isn't an air leak, those are a royal pain to find.
If anyone is inter, I have a thread up on my latest restoration, there are some great pictures.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey you got any 3314's? I'm looking of a few parts for one.. when I get this 660 fuel system done, it will be my first attempt at porting.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I should point out that if you are using a Poulan 3314 cleaning up around the house, Do Not bite it up in the bucket of your 416D CAT. The plastics will yield and you will be out a saw. (I didn't do it, but that's how I got it!)


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey you got any 3314's? I'm looking of a few parts for one.. when I get this 660 fuel system done, it will be my first attempt at porting.



Whats a 3314 ???


----------



## roncoinc

Got the bench in the shop cleaned off and tools put away and did some organizing ( agonizing! )
kept tripping over a box so i looked in it,.
a husky40 somebody sent me awhile ago ??
thot,,,i know i wanted it for sumthin,,went looking and found a couple more 
ok,put it on the bench and build it !!
good p&c,good spark,just put it together and see.
if it runs good may play with the jug on it ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Whats a 3314 ???



Strato Poolin.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey you got any 3314's? I'm looking of a few parts for one.. when I get this 660 fuel system done, it will be my first attempt at porting.



Top cover is about it , gave all of that chit away ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got the bench in the shop cleaned off and tools put away and did some organizing ( agonizing! )
> kept tripping over a box so i looked in it,.
> a husky40 somebody sent me awhile ago ??
> thot,,,i know i wanted it for sumthin,,went looking and found a couple more
> ok,put it on the bench and build it !!
> good p&c,good spark,just put it together and see.
> if it runs good may play with the jug on it ?



Wonder if any of them new parts I got fit that ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I don't give up ! Take a break from it , but never give up ! LOL Should have been here for my first port job ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Hate I missed it.. I'm sure my adventures to grind land will be interesting...




roncoinc said:


> Whats a 3314 ???









P3314 - Specs Here

The $109 saw from Lowe's. 33cc with 14" bar... common as can be. I've actually thought of playing with some junk cylinders I have and then just going to buy a new one to grind on. By the time you get chain and bar that haven't been burned up due to no oil and all you are in $25/30 bucks. Add a carb kit and some new tygon.. another $15... etc etc.. why not just start with a known good that is clean and go from there?! 

Right now the issue is to get my other saws back together, study for my HAM test, and get some *** ready for sale as spring is real dang close.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hate I missed it.. I'm sure my adventures to grind land will be interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P3314 - Specs Here
> 
> The $109 saw from Lowe's. 33cc with 14" bar... common as can be. I've actually thought of playing with some junk cylinders I have and then just going to buy a new one to grind on. By the time you get chain and bar that haven't been burned up due to no oil and all you are in $25/30 bucks. Add a carb kit and some new tygon.. another $15... etc etc.. why not just start with a known good that is clean and go from there?!
> 
> Right now the issue is to get my other saws back together, study for my HAM test, and get some *** ready for sale as spring is real dang close.



Look at the sticker by the rear handle, they are all 42cc no matter what the side says. Until you get to the 46cc , its different. I got a couple new ones on flea bay for 50.00 . LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Top cover is about it , gave all of that chit away ! LOL




I don't blame ya.. I just will feel more comfortable grinding on one of those cylinders and I have spares before I jump into an expensive jug. I do also have one of the Homelite Rangers!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'll have to look at that John. Thanks for the heads up on the 'bay. I just think a new or refurbish would save some other aggravation while sorting out the grinding. When done I never have trouble selling these little jokers either; most don't make it to lunch time.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I don't blame ya.. I just will feel more comfortable grinding on one of those cylinders and I have spares before I jump into an expensive jug. I do also have one of the Homelite Rangers!



Got a new one of them for 35.00 I think ? LOL Just had to fix the clutch cover. 3.00 for that part. LOL


----------



## sefh3

Dan on a Friday night....

View attachment 282882


----------



## sefh3

Dan????? Where were you on Saturday night?


----------



## tbone75

Scoot did real good on the 49SP ! New Mahle piston in it ! Couple small scratches , nothing that will hurt ! Came out this clean !


The list didn't change much. LOL Stihl need all of it , recoil on this one isn't much good. Don't need a P&C for sure ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a email back from Mahle about them jugs I just got. They can't tell me what they are ? LOL Said I would have to go to the dealer that sold them ! 
Guess they don't know what they sell ?


----------



## IEL

English class is just starting, yet another delay to getting that iel going. Still have to get my user tuned aswell...


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Morning I guess . UGH





Scooterbum said:


> Morning? I think that's an ugly rumor............





Jimmy in NC said:


> yes it is morning. I will let you know in a little bit if it is good.





tbone75 said:


> It feels ugly ! LOL



So ,
I get to the tolls at the bridge this morning , hand the attendant a toonie to get change for the toll , I say "Good Morning" he hands me the change and says "I don't know if it's gonna be , I got told to Eff myself three times already this morning " .
You three jokers up here playin' tourist ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> So ,
> I get to the tolls at the bridge this morning , hand the attendant a toonie to get change for the toll , I say "Good Morning" he hands me the change and says "I don't know if it's gonna be , I got told to Eff myself three times already this morning " .
> You three jokers up here playin' tourist ?



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Glad that 49sp had a good topend on it. I may have some more parts for that critter here when I get a chance I'll see.

Gettin' any flakes yet?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Glad that 49sp had a good topend on it. I may have some more parts for that critter here when I get a chance I'll see.
> 
> Gettin' any flakes yet?



No flakes besides me yet ! LOL Its taking its time getting here . :msp_sneaky: You put the brakes on that storm ! :msp_sneaky:


That piston is worth more that the whole saw ! LOL Thanks Scoot !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> No flakes besides me yet ! LOL Its taking its time getting here . :msp_sneaky: You put the brakes on that storm ! :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> That piston is worth more that the whole saw ! LOL Thanks Scoot !




Heck, I owe you a big thanks, That 346 is sweet !!
I finally got to work up a large cherry tree the other day.The more I ran it the better the idle got.
Now I just need to figure out how to put a kickstand on it.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Heck, I owe you a big thanks, That 346 is sweet !!
> I finally got to work up a large cherry tree the other day.The more I ran it the better the idle got.
> Now I just need to figure out how to put a kickstand on it.





That is good to hear ! Glad ya like it !


----------



## tbone75

Hey Scoot , got you stepped up from the 30cc gang ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Scoot did real good on the 49SP ! New Mahle piston in it ! Couple small scratches , nothing that will hurt ! Came out this clean !
> 
> 
> The list didn't change much. LOL Stihl need all of it , recoil on this one isn't much good. Don't need a P&C for sure ! LOL




No chit!! That's a dayum good looking piston John!!!


----------



## tbone75

This P52 will be on its way by the weekend , soon as yer gasket kit gets here ! All nice and clean ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No chit!! That's a dayum good looking piston John!!!



Scoot did real good !


----------



## tbone75

Got to start another project saw now that I am caught up for a few . Need 2 more 044s ! Got one sold,if I want to ? LOL And the the 371 or 372 to put the BB kit on ?


----------



## tbone75

Maybe the 372 ? Already all apart ! :msp_smile: But so are the 044s ? :help:


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hate I missed it.. I'm sure my adventures to grind land will be interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P3314 - Specs Here
> 
> The $109 saw from Lowe's. 33cc with 14" bar... common as can be. I've actually thought of playing with some junk cylinders I have and then just going to buy a new one to grind on. By the time you get chain and bar that haven't been burned up due to no oil and all you are in $25/30 bucks. Add a carb kit and some new tygon.. another $15... etc etc.. why not just start with a known good that is clean and go from there?!
> 
> Right now the issue is to get my other saws back together, study for my HAM test, and get some *** ready for sale as spring is real dang close.



I prob got a dozen or so look like that 
all under the shop !!

what ya need ??


----------



## tbone75

A little J-Reds in there too ! But when the Pioneer gets back , everything else STOPS !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I prob got a dozen or so look like that
> all under the shop !!
> 
> what ya need ??



AdamApple had a couple of them ? Think one of each ,strato and regular . Ferget what he needed ?

Where is that SLACKER ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I prob got a dozen or so look like that
> all under the shop !!
> 
> what ya need ??



Hey ! Think I seen a recoil and brake handle in that box of my junk too ! Muffler maybe ?


----------



## tbone75

Oops ! My little Homo says 38cc , sticker is just like Poolins 42cc on all of them until you get to the 46cc. Got a new in the box Ryobi 46cc ! LOL

Hey Sparky ,there is my 480 ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The Poolin parts are on the bottom of this pile ! Done been in there once today ! The other boxes are mostly 017/018/021/025 stuff. LOL
And then part of my whacker pile ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy wants small saws to play with,here is what he should get ! Poulans on the right ! Easy to work on and nice little saws !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Jimmy wants small saws to play with,here is what he should get ! Poulans on the right ! Easy to work on and nice little saws !



I was thinkin' he should cut his teeth on a mini mac, I have one here I might send.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Huskys Suck ! :big_smile:






Ayup .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Ayup .




What's that green stuff in his teeth???? I knew he'd never say something like this unless he's..........on drugs!!!!!...EEEK!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I was thinkin' he should cut his teeth on a mini mac, I have one here I might send.



Already sent him 2 ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ayup .



There he goes again ! AUNTIE EEED ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Suppose to start at noon , just now starting !


Scoot got me ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> There he goes again ! AUNTIE EEED ! :msp_razz:



It's Robin's fault , I'm fine tunnin' this dark and stormy stuff LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> It's Robin's fault , I'm fine tunnin' this dark and stormy stuff LOL



You doing better with that now you have the mix ratios correct......or at least ball park??


----------



## IEL

I might have to get one of those poulan micro 25 saws. A bunch of them for sale around here for $50. One of them is labeled as a craftsman, in original case, $50. No idea if that is a good price...


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> You doing better with that now you have the mix ratios correct......or at least ball park??



Nah , it's like Buckley's cough medicine , "It tastes awefull , but it works" LOL


Truth be told , I like Buckley's .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Nah , it's like Buckley's cough medicine , "It tastes awefull , but it works" LOL
> 
> 
> Truth be told , I like Buckley's .




Well truth be told this the OLs favorite drink......but I help for time to time!..

I am more of an amber fluids kinda guy....with and without carbination!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Well truth be told this the OLs favorite drink......but I help for time to time!..
> 
> I am more of an amber fluids kinda guy....with and without carbination!!



Been a long time since I let anyone other than the Captain at the wheel when it comes to the rum but I could get used to the Buckley's LOL

Your fault .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Been a long time since I let anyone other than the Captain at the wheel when it comes to the rum but I could get used to the Buckley's LOL
> 
> Your fault .



I gotts broad shoulders! LOL!!!!


----------



## dancan

I guess I'd better be good tonight , I've got an checkup with xrays and the surgeon tomorrow am .


----------



## Cantdog

How's that all coming along?? Haven't had many updates lately....


----------



## dancan

As time goes by I do notice things getting better , the burn is less frequent and goes away much faster , the prescription anti-inflammatory and Tylonol #3 are taking care of most days now with the odd bad one thrown in as a reminder LOL .
Mobility is not where I'd like to be at but if it's as good as it gets I can live with it , having said that I do feel that it is better than three weeks ago so I'm sure that three weeks from now I think it will have gained more .


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I might have to get one of those poulan micro 25 saws. A bunch of them for sale around here for $50. One of them is labeled as a craftsman, in original case, $50. No idea if that is a good price...



Bout top dollar for one. Usually 20-30 bucks. I have got 3 or 4 freebies the past year. LOL Didn't run , but free ! 2 flavors of orange ones to go with my green ones ! LOL Several different names on them. I know were a red one is. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> As time goes by I do notice things getting better , the burn is less frequent and goes away much faster , the prescription anti-inflammatory and Tylonol #3 are taking care of most days now with the odd bad one thrown in as a reminder LOL .
> Mobility is not where I'd like to be at but if it's as good as it gets I can live with it , having said that I do feel that it is better than three weeks ago so I'm sure that three weeks from now I think it will have gained more .



Sounds like your stihl moving forward ! That be good !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Got a email back from Mahle about them jugs I just got. They can't tell me what they are ? LOL Said I would have to go to the dealer that sold them !
> Guess they don't know what they sell ?



What were those bores again? Brandon is in Detroit right now but the numbers came up with nothing.. with a bore there is still hope. I'm sure they ran the same search he did on Friday before he left for training.



roncoinc said:


> I prob got a dozen or so look like that
> all under the shop !!
> 
> what ya need ??






tbone75 said:


> AdamApple had a couple of them ? Think one of each ,strato and regular . Ferget what he needed ?
> 
> Where is that SLACKER ?





tbone75 said:


> Jimmy wants small saws to play with,here is what he should get ! Poulans on the right ! Easy to work on and nice little saws !



I went out tonight to get an inventory... and thought it was just plastic but I was wrong. Tank, brake handle, handle bar, recoil, carb idle speed screw, and the crank is bent! There goes that one. 



Scooterbum said:


> I was thinkin' he should cut his teeth on a mini mac, I have one here I might send.



Hey they are small enough.. I may just come visit some afternoon and throw them in the saddle bags if that's alright?! Lets get through this less than stellar weather we are having first. I vowed to put more than 1,000 mi on the bike this year and I can think of no way better than to do it while visiting the good people of AS! 



tbone75 said:


> Already sent him 2 ! :msp_w00t:



Ohh yeah.. they are patiently waiting too. I've had them both running on gas but the 35 has too much end play in the crank. I do have another 35 on the way to put one together out of the two and hopefully have a top handle before too long! 


As for a Poulan.. I really think I'll just snag up a factory reconditioned one off of eBay as I mentioned earlier. I have plenty of jugs to practice on and buying one like that would come with a good B&C, clean carb, etc and just save the hassle of dealing with all that. I would be able to just focus on the grinding and port shaping.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like your stihl moving forward ! That be good !



I decided a while ago not to be like a Huusuqee and run backwards LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well truth be told this the OLs favorite drink......but I help for time to time!..
> 
> I am more of an amber fluids kinda guy....with and without carbination!!



Hoss dont give out carbinated amber fluid ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Bout top dollar for one. Usually 20-30 bucks. I have got 3 or 4 freebies the past year. LOL Didn't run , but free ! 2 flavors of orange ones to go with my green ones ! LOL Several different names on them. I know were a red one is. :msp_rolleyes:



That's what I've heard too. Don't go much over $30 for them. They are plentiful if you look is what they tell me. I haven't found any around here but lately I haven't been looking too hard, rather just trying to get some saws back together.


----------



## tbone75

I will measure them jug tomorrow. May have to use both hands ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hoss dont give out carbinated amber fluid ??



Get any saws fixed Ron ?


----------



## roncoinc

Got the husky 40 runnin..
ran like chit !
couldnt adjust carb or nuttin.

thinking this goin ta be a sparkomatic special !!

then i notice clutch drum going all wonky,,not round and round but like round and back and forth !
shut it down and could wiggle that side of the crank any wich way 
if bearing that bad seal is too !!
sparkomatic special for sure now !1

putting it back in the box i see another bottom end,check it out and is fine except for scored piston and welded in ring,must have thrown the jug out.
so i think about it.these husky's are SO easy to work on..
ok,,two bolts carb off.
unhook throttle cable.
pull off fuel line.
two screws carb bulkhead loose.
take clutch off.
one screw oil pump off.
one nut and pull flywheel.
four bolts on bottom and whole top end comes off.
swap pistons on cranks.
clean up with carb cleaner.
put piston on rod.
put piston in cyl NOT using any fancy clamps and such,fingers and scredriver.
Hondabond gooped all over everything and drop it in place.
four bolts tightens it down.
two screws for carb bulkhead,carb,etc.
all together.
yeh,used the safety clean tank on some stuff.
screwdriver,one socket and one torx driver and all is done.
Husky knows how to build an easy to work on saw 
even all the screws are the same size !


















Was nice to get in the shop today and play on saws for a change


----------



## AU_K2500

Crap, when you said sparkomatic I thought you meant it was headed south.....


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Crap, when you said sparkomatic I thought you meant it was headed south.....



ALMOST was !!!


----------



## tbone75

Out of 4- 044 tanks I have one OK , not great just usable. Need 2 more !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Out of 4- 044 tanks I have one OK , not great just usable. Need 2 more !



Sounds like a tough spot....tell ya what. I'll take them all of your hands and get them running! What will it cost you ask? Oh heck, I don't know.....I guess if you had a red eye 066 laying around that might work....I mean, what are friends for, right? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Got the husky 40 runnin..
> ran like chit !
> couldnt adjust carb or nuttin.
> 
> thinking this goin ta be a sparkomatic special !!
> 
> then i notice clutch drum going all wonky,,not round and round but like round and back and forth !
> shut it down and could wiggle that side of the crank any wich way
> if bearing that bad seal is too !!
> sparkomatic special for sure now !1
> 
> putting it back in the box i see another bottom end,check it out and is fine except for scored piston and welded in ring,must have thrown the jug out.
> so i think about it.these husky's are SO easy to work on..
> ok,,two bolts carb off.
> unhook throttle cable.
> pull off fuel line.
> two screws carb bulkhead loose.
> take clutch off.
> one screw oil pump off.
> one nut and pull flywheel.
> four bolts on bottom and whole top end comes off.
> swap pistons on cranks.
> clean up with carb cleaner.
> put piston on rod.
> put piston in cyl NOT using any fancy clamps and such,fingers and scredriver.
> Hondabond gooped all over everything and drop it in place.
> four bolts tightens it down.
> two screws for carb bulkhead,carb,etc.
> all together.
> yeh,used the safety clean tank on some stuff.
> screwdriver,one socket and one torx driver and all is done.
> Husky knows how to build an easy to work on saw
> even all the screws are the same size !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was nice to get in the shop today and play on saws for a change



Good looking little saw. Dad worked on a 36 I think the other day. He was really impressed with it. As his back gets worse, he likes the smaller saws more and more. Note to self to add that to my daily searches...


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Good looking little saw. Dad worked on a 36 I think the other day. He was really impressed with it. As his back gets worse, he likes the smaller saws more and more. Note to self to add that to my daily searches...



I've got a 36......and a 480.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Sounds like a tough spot....tell ya what. I'll take them all of your hands and get them running! What will it cost you ask? Oh heck, I don't know.....I guess if you had a red eye 066 laying around that might work....I mean, what are friends for, right? :msp_biggrin:



E ...........For effort ! :msp_smile:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> I've got a 36......and a 480.



Mark you have quite a collection in a small space! I'm scared to collect too many right now... when we move in a few months it will be hard to hide them from the wife and she will decide they should all be set free!


On that note... the dogs are telling me it's time.


----------



## jimdad07

Got my NRA pistol safety certificate tonight, now I am just waiting on my last reference form to come in the mail and I can give the state more money.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Got my NRA pistol safety certificate tonight, now I am just waiting on my last reference form to come in the mail and I can give the state more money.



Good deal Jim !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Good deal Jim !



The waiting period is going to suck.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> The waiting period is going to suck.



How long ya got to wait ? Only takes a couple weeks here. 8 hr coarse then a couple weeks and a few bucks later you got it.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> How long ya got to wait ? Only takes a couple weeks here. 8 hr coarse then a couple weeks and a few bucks later you got it.



Looking at a year, bunch of bs just because they can.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Looking at a year, bunch of bs just because they can.



Your wonderful state and Gov. :msp_razz:


----------



## jimdad07

Time for bed. Have a good night guys.


----------



## Cantdog

EEEEEEEKKKK!!!!!! Page II alarm went off AGAIN!!!!! 

Spent yesterday afternoon in the woods with that 49 I just fixed....got out a little less than a half cord of 2' split standing dead maple...didn't go in until 1:00 PM....off and on rain showers....warm....snow getting real grainy.....no problems....just had to use the diff lok a few times.... and then the seperate wheel brakes in order for the FWD to paw the front end uphill on a sidehill....the way the weather is headed.....don't know how much more time I'll have in the woods.....mud is not far off me thinks......wood racks in the shop are full and the tractor is sitting just outside the door with a rounded bucket of nice dry 2' maple....49 ran good but about halfway through went into a lean spell and had to richen 'er up a tad then ran perfect..........built this saw quite a while ago....can't remember if I put seals in it or not...it does have a 52/52E two ring piston and an Atom module....so it runs pretty strong...the 52 piston has a slightly taller dome than the 49, so between that and being two ring the comp is right up there...

Ahh...my dog friend tells me the dewatering session is complete.....see all you ZZZZzzzzzlackerZZZzzz a little later in the AM......


----------



## dancan

ZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZ woke me up .
Ez lak erz !
John , I used the new flashlight , no snow on the car .


----------



## AU_K2500

Bunch of slackers. 

I have the pleasure of being at the salt.mines early to make out for lost time from power outage yesterday. Yippe!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers , got a little snow out there. Stihl coming down hard .


----------



## tbone75

Yippee ! Set the clocks back up this weekend ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Hope my surprise gets through the snow today ! Its on the brown truck for delivery today ! uttahere2:


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..................

got coffee ,,,,, now to catch up.


----------



## tbone75

Scoot , ED , ya missed me ! It went South of me for the most part ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Good looking little saw. Dad worked on a 36 I think the other day. He was really impressed with it. As his back gets worse, he likes the smaller saws more and more. Note to self to add that to my daily searches...



Got a bunch of that small husky stuff also..


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Got a bunch of that small husky stuff also..



Some of those orange ones sure look like sparkomatics to me!!!!!

Morning Ron.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Look at all the pretty orange! 


MORNING GANG!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Some of those orange ones sure look like sparkomatics to me!!!!!
> 
> Morning Ron.



If i hadnt taken a couple of 136's apart so far and lose the carbs,,there would have been 

now that i will be getting into the shop more i will see if any "specials" laying around.

did somebody say mini mac ??


----------



## Scooterbum

*Muh' chickens ain't happy !!!*View attachment 283009


----------



## roncoinc

A Jred Robin dont have ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> If i hadnt taken a couple of 136's apart so far and lose the carbs,,there would have been
> 
> now that i will be getting into the shop more i will see if any "specials" laying around.
> 
> did somebody say mini mac ??


Is that a "Smudge pot" next to all them little yeller saws???? You trying to keep them warm so's they'll grow up into chickens or trying to set fire to them????


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> *Muh' chickens ain't happy !!!*View attachment 283009



Never have i seen anything like that !!!!

LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hope they dont lay white eggs !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Is that a "Smudge pot" next to all them little yeller saws???? You trying to keep them warm so's they'll grow up into chickens or trying to set fire to them????



The smudge pot has anti sthil mix in it,,and as you can see it works !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Never have i seen anything like that !!!!
> 
> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hope they dont lay white eggs !!



They have them down south Ron......I think they call 'em "Snow Birds"......


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> If i hadnt taken a couple of 136's apart so far and lose the carbs,,there would have been
> 
> now that i will be getting into the shop more i will see if any "specials" laying around.
> 
> did somebody say mini mac ??



OK, the first picture was great, then I saw this and threw up a little in my mouth.....there went breakfast.


----------



## tbone75

Dang Ron ! Ya sure know how to start the morning off on the wrong foot !Mini-Macs everywhere ! :ah:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> OK, the first picture was great, then I saw this and threw up a little in my mouth.....there went breakfast.



Ok,,something a little more tastefull ??


----------



## tbone75

Sprayed 2 - 044 tanks with oven cleaner last night , just washed it off. Did a good job on them ! Also showed me a crack in another one ! :bang: That makes 3 junk ones !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sprayed 2 - 044 tanks with oven cleaner last night , just washed it off. Did a good job on them ! Also showed me a crack in another one ! :bang: That makes 3 junk ones !



They all junk anyway


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,something a little more tastefull ??



Way better Ron ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> They all junk anyway



Good selling junk ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Thats a 20in bar on the 372.
BIG chunk of hickory.








Ported 75cc top end makes the chips fly


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,something a little more tastefull ??




Whatcha got there Ron???? 625 or 630??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good selling junk ! LOL



Must be if you buy leaking/cracked tanks .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Whatcha got there Ron???? 625 or 630??



thot it was a 631 ??


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> thot it was a 631 ??



oops,,630


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> oops,,630



Looks like you been working on the muffler......what kind of rings does it have?? 2 thin rings, 2 thick rings or single ring???


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Looks like you been working on the muffler......what kind of rings does it have?? 2 thin rings, 2 thick rings or single ring???



I think all i did to the muffler was paint it.
had two thin rings.
sold it to a member for $100 awhile ago.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I think all i did to the muffler was paint it.
> had two thin rings.
> sold it to a member for $100 awhile ago.




Cool....just wondering.....Like to know...... I have 630s with all three ring types......


----------



## roncoinc

What happen to ??

Uncle Mongo ??

Adam ant ?

and some others ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> If i hadnt taken a couple of 136's apart so far and lose the carbs,,there would have been
> 
> now that i will be getting into the shop more i will see if any "specials" laying around.
> 
> did somebody say mini mac ??





Yeah.. I'm special.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yeah.. I'm special.



Your moving,,,remember ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Your moving,,,remember ?




Jimmy wants those for decoys so his OL will be distracted and feel like she got her way by tossing out the decoys whilst Jimmy works behind the scenes moving/hiding the real saws.........sound right????


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Your moving,,,remember ?



Yeah I know. And you guys don't understand..Saws move easy.. its all of my tractors that I have to move that are the problem. If she only knew how much is hiding in different locations!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Jimmy wants those for decoys so his OL will be distracted and feel like she got her way by tossing out the decoys whilst Jimmy works behind the scenes moving/hiding the real saws.........sound right????



That's what my box of burned up Poulan is for. They are brightly colored too so I just toss them out in the yard toward the truck and she's happy. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. I think this CAD has really got me.. I have 3 saws on my bench right now, 4 more projects. I am already wanting more to work on.. Anyone got a pioneer 650 they want to part with?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

You are on your way... soon you will loose count and it's all down hill from there.


----------



## Cantdog

JOHN!!! What's your list look like now?????


Black air box
Recoil
Curley Maple

What else....must need somethin.....


----------



## IEL

So far I have 10 runners/projects, and a few parts saws...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> JOHN!!! What's your list look like now?????
> 
> 
> Black air box
> Recoil
> Curley Maple
> 
> What else....must need somethin.....



Also red air box
muffler bolts


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Also red air box
> muffler bolts




Ok how about allen head recoil bolts, and air box hold down nuts??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ok how about allen head recoil bolts, and air box hold down nuts??



I should have plenty of them. I had the ones off the broke air box , recoil bolts the same as the other bolts ? Looked like it ?


----------



## tbone75

Think I will glue the top end on it today , stihls are getting on my nerves ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Think I will glue the top end on it today , stihls are getting on my nerves ! LOL



Alright I'm gonna get that stuff together today....I'll check back in before I send just in case you find anything else....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Alright I'm gonna get that stuff together today....I'll check back in before I send just in case you find anything else....



OK Thanks Robin ! I will just go get everything out of the box , and get the top end on. That way I will know for sure !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> OK Thanks Robin ! I will just go get everything out of the box , and get the top end on. That way I will know for sure !



Yep easy to overlook little bolts and stuff if you are not that familiar with the saws......hate to send a box and you not get all the stuff you need....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep easy to overlook little bolts and stuff if you are not that familiar with the saws......hate to send a box and you not get all the stuff you need....



Time to go turn my bench RED ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Kind of slow around here today... I guess that means you are feeling better and doing a bit more John and the rest of you aren't getting hammered by the snow storm. 

I did just brake up the boredom of the day by running the lil Stihl 250 a bit trimming some boards for one of our Land All trailers. Scared me when i went out there and they couldn't figure out how to swap a chain on it! I just swapped it out for a fresh RSC and took over the situation. Did make some nice noodles as I angled the rough sawn 2x8 oak planks.


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time for Slugs !

My bench is RED all over ! LOL

Guess I need one more thing Robin , muffler insides , a nice front cover if ya got one ? My muffler is gutless and beat on the front. What ever is inside to keep it from smashing together ? Some kind of baffle maybe ? I can straighten this front out some if need be. Can't see anything else I am missing .
Think I am done sorting parts , got all the best pieces ready.

Pulled the oil pump out of one , NEAT ! Want to know what and where everything is and looks like ! LOL

One more thing , clutch . Looks like I need some kind of puller to get it off. I have 2 , so don't need any. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Its a real wonder I ever get anything from the PO ! :hmm3grin2orange:


Its only a few parts. LOL No saws ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well I took my lunch and rode up to get parts for a 660 that found it's way to my house. The local Squeal dealer and I go round and round it's not funny...I walk in with part numbers put in a spread sheet with the factory description beside it, straight off the Stihl IPL. After a few minutes he says "Here you go" and hands me the fuel line and filter. I looked at him and said.. you don't have any of the other parts? He looks again and says.. "Ohh yeah..." few more minutes go by. He then started asking me about the last line and it read "Walboro Kit - K15-WJ" 

I pointed out that is the kit number and he tells me he'll have to order it. Ok I say, get it coming. Then he says you can't just buy this other one here and points to the "sealing ring" for the gas cap. "You have to buy the whole cap and I will have to order that too..." I told him to hang tight on that since there is a Stihl number for it, I should be able to buy it... he just looked confused as can be. 

I start to pay for what he did have in stock and dang near doubled over, ~$68.00! 

-fuel pickup line
-fuel filter
-carb kit
-3 recoil screws
-brake handle bushing
-$4.00 shipping for carb kit
-spark plug

I am all for helping the local guy and I know that he has over head and such but dang. Anyone that wants to know why I don't care for Squeals.. it's this. You have to purchase from a local dealer, they won't do internet sales and won't allow them. When you go in there they treat me like I'm an idiot and try to rape me! :mad2: I think they make a fine product and they run very nice but if I get treated like this for normal parts..good gosh!

Sorry for the rant... back to John's red bench! Got any pics John?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Its a real wonder I ever get anything from the PO ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Its only a few parts. LOL No saws ! LOL



Good gosh.. I'm scared what people would label boxes to me if they knew I was digging the Mini Macs


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well I took my lunch and rode up to get parts for a 660 that found it's way to my house. The local Squeal dealer and I go round and round it's not funny...I walk in with part numbers put in a spread sheet with the factory description beside it, straight off the Stihl IPL. After a few minutes he says "Here you go" and hands me the fuel line and filter. I looked at him and said.. you don't have any of the other parts? He looks again and says.. "Ohh yeah..." few more minutes go by. He then started asking me about the last line and it read "Walboro Kit - K15-WJ"
> 
> I pointed out that is the kit number and he tells me he'll have to order it. Ok I say, get it coming. Then he says you can't just buy this other one here and points to the "sealing ring" for the gas cap. "You have to buy the whole cap and I will have to order that too..." I told him to hang tight on that since there is a Stihl number for it, I should be able to buy it... he just looked confused as can be.
> 
> I start to pay for what he did have in stock and dang near doubled over, ~$68.00!
> 
> -fuel pickup line
> -fuel filter
> -carb kit
> -3 recoil screws
> -brake handle bushing
> -$4.00 shipping for carb kit
> -spark plug
> 
> I am all for helping the local guy and I know that he has over head and such but dang. Anyone that wants to know why I don't care for Squeals.. it's this. You have to purchase from a local dealer, they won't do internet sales and won't allow them. When you go in there they treat me like I'm an idiot and try to rape me! :mad2: I think they make a fine product and they run very nice but if I get treated like this for normal parts..good gosh!
> 
> Sorry for the rant... back to John's red bench! Got any pics John?





You will learn .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> You will learn .



I think I already have.. I traded an 026 for my 288Lite. No squeals in my shed. 

I sit here and am thinking (can't you smell the brain cells burning?) that I love a squeal.. they make me more money than any other brand as that is what is heavily pushed in this area. When people bring me a saw I tell them up front I'm not a regular shop nor do I charge regular rate. I also tell them that parts are cost plus 10% right up front. I have to carry it and honestly that's worth something. Never had a complaint but I hate a $12.00 fuel pickup. Is it 300% better than the $4.00 Husky one? They both move fuel to the carb....


----------



## roncoinc

Time to get down to the shop and see how that husky 40 runs now that the glue has dried overnight..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time to get down to the shop and see how that husky 40 runs now that the glue has dried overnight..



opcorn:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> opcorn:



Do slugs like salt on their popcorn?:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Haven't got nowhere since lunch ! Back decided it wanted a big break ! LOL Started off good this morning ! 

Didn't think about pix ? No problem , nothing together yet. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Do slugs like salt on their popcorn?:msp_tongue:



:msp_ohmy: No SALT !!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Haven't got nowhere since lunch ! Back decided it wanted a big break ! LOL Started off good this morning !
> 
> Didn't think about pix ? No problem , nothing together yet. LOL



Glad you are up and about at least some now. 




tbone75 said:


> :msp_ohmy: No SALT !!!!



I was wondering.....


----------



## tbone75

Got a small set back , need a new ring for the 49Sp . The one in there has some rough spots on it from that transfer. Hope I have one to use ? Good chance I do !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

You have to go digging around at "Grandpa Slugs Saw Supply" and see what is in stock?


----------



## tbone75

Its here ! :msp_thumbsup:

Not as nice as the P62 , but not bad ! The clutch cover is one of mine , some how he forgot to send it. Just sent him a email letting him know.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Glad it made it safe and sound... I am always nervous shipping one.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Time to get down to the shop and see how that husky 40 runs now that the glue has dried overnight..



Didnt run all that great..
had to rebuild the carb.

dont spool up all that fast but runs good with 160 lbs of comp.

pulled the muffler and helped it breath easier,is pretty restricted..havent tuned it like that cause,,

now it's baking in the toaster oven @ 500 deg for a bit then on the woodstove.

dressed and sanded the bar and primed in black,,time for a Schoot sticker,or decal,whatever will fit !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Didnt run all that great..
> had to rebuild the carb.
> 
> dont spool up all that fast but runs good with 160 lbs of comp.
> 
> pulled the muffler and helped it breath easier,is pretty restricted..havent tuned it like that cause,,
> 
> now it's baking in the toaster oven @ 500 deg for a bit then on the woodstove.
> 
> dressed and sanded the bar and primed in black,,time for a Schoot sticker,or decal,whatever will fit !



Must need some grinding on it ? LOL Bet it won't out do the Ryobi ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Glad it made it safe and sound... I am always nervous shipping one.



Shipping UPS helps ! Stupid USPS SUCKS !


----------



## tbone75

Didn't get very far on the 49SP , back just don't want to ! LOL Sorted out most of the parts now,took more than I thought to do that ! LOL

Jimmy wanted to see some red , so here he is. Not much to see yet. LOL

Forgot , the Scoot 49SP had a Atom module in it. Save that for later. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Shop is a mess again ! :bang: Just about got the door blocked off ! LOL


----------



## dancan

The chicken is gettin' ready for a snowball fight , the yellow splat helps to zero in on target .


----------



## IEL

My damn 034 is acting up again... I think I might need to rebuild the carb..

On an unrelated topic, anyone know what a reasonable price for on old mall one man electric saw would be?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Shop is a mess again ! :bang: Just about got the door blocked off ! LOL



I thought you were running low on boxes not long ago! 


FedEx never brought my package that was out for delivery today....as long as it gets here before the wife gets back.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I thought you were running low on boxes not long ago!
> 
> 
> FedEx never brought my package that was out for delivery today....as long as it gets here before the wife gets back.



Them is all being used . Its all saws and parts ! :hmm3grin2orange: Maybe 2 empty is all !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I tried piling up chainsaws same as I pile my wood but they don`t like to pile up evenly with the bars and chains still on them.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I tried piling up chainsaws same as I pile my wood but they don`t like to pile up evenly with the bars and chains still on them.....LOL



Nope ,don't pile fer chit ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sure is slow in here tonight ? SLACKERS ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Woohoo my $1.75 Mini Mac bar and chain showed up! FedEx was working late tonight... and the seller even threw in a Parts Mini Mac 35! Doesn't look to have many hours on it.. very good compression and a tight bottom end so when I get some of the other saws back together... I'm going full tilt on the Mini!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Woohoo my $1.75 Mini Mac bar and chain showed up! FedEx was working late tonight... and the seller even threw in a Parts Mini Mac 35! Doesn't look to have many hours on it.. very good compression and a tight bottom end so when I get some of the other saws back together... I'm going full tilt on the Mini!



You just aint right !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just hit me that I have an extra jug at this point. I'm going to learn porting but.. there is a possibility of a ported Mini! Handful of fury and frustration that no one wants:msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Just hit me that I have an extra jug at this point. I'm going to learn porting but.. there is a possibility of a ported Mini! Handful of fury and frustration that no one wants:msp_w00t:



Shaking head !! You done lost it !


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Woohoo my $1.75 Mini Mac bar and chain showed up! FedEx was working late tonight... and the seller even threw in a Parts Mini Mac 35! Doesn't look to have many hours on it.. very good compression and a tight bottom end so when I get some of the other saws back together... I'm going full tilt on the Mini!



Sick,sick,sick man..


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Lunch time for Slugs !
> 
> My bench is RED all over ! LOL
> 
> Guess I need one more thing Robin , muffler insides , a nice front cover if ya got one ? My muffler is gutless and beat on the front. What ever is inside to keep it from smashing together ? Some kind of baffle maybe ? I can straighten this front out some if need be. Can't see anything else I am missing .
> Think I am done sorting parts , got all the best pieces ready.
> 
> Pulled the oil pump out of one , NEAT ! Want to know what and where everything is and looks like ! LOL
> 
> One more thing , clutch . Looks like I need some kind of puller to get it off. I have 2 , so don't need any. LOL




John post up a couple pics of the muffler you want to use.....sounds like you have the later spark arresting type with the ex louver across the top.....not sure what I have in those...

Yes you will have to get/make a puller.....there are three threaded holes in the spyder...you can pull with them against theend of the crankshaft (with the nut threaded on flush).....it is a taper and key..


----------



## IEL

I normally store my saws with the bar off, and bar and chain tagged and hung seperatly. I find I can fit atleast 2x as many saws on a shelf with the bars off. (I havnt got to storing saws by the cord... yet...)


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> got a small set back , need a new ring for the 49sp . The one in there has some rough spots on it from that transfer. Hope i have one to use ? Good chance i do !



44mm x 1.5mm.....


----------



## roncoinc

Lil husky 40 muffler cooking on woodstove..









the bar for it ,used a Schoot stencil


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You just aint right !



I need to find some for our annual spring excavator golf game. I have two holes in one to my record so far, would like to make it #3 this year.


----------



## tbone75

Only muffler I got.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> I normally store my saws with the bar off, and bar and chain tagged and hung seperatly. I find I can fit atleast 2x as many saws on a shelf with the bars off. (I havnt got to storing saws by the cord... yet...)



Yeh but they dont look as cool sitting on a shelf..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Just hit me that I have an extra jug at this point. I'm going to learn porting but.. there is a possibility of a ported Mini! Handful of fury and frustration that no one wants:msp_w00t:



Little Possum likes em ported....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lil husky 40 muffler cooking on woodstove..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bar for it ,used a Schoot stencil



Looks good Ron ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nope ,don't pile fer chit ! LOL



Don`t matter which way I pile them up there still a mess. More shelving coming up...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Only muffler I got.



Did you take that apart John???.......I'll look tomorrow.....shop is in a terrible state......rearrainging all saw stuff.....building shelves under a bench....and converting this bench completely to saw work......that is a stock regular muffler BTW.......but been fussed with....and bent....and old......see what I gotts......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t matter which way I pile them up there still a mess. More shelving coming up...LOL



Got more wood coming for that !


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Yeh but they dont look as cool sitting on a shelf..



when you have as small and full a shed as I do, it is either store without bar, and put on to play, or leave restored saws outside. Once my current projects leave the shop, I might need to make more space in the shed to fit them in. Only the 4 users between my father and I (009, 034,039, husky 136) get to keep their bars on.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Did you take that apart John???.......I'll look tomorrow.....shop is in a terrible state......rearrainging all saw stuff.....building shelves under a bench....and converting this bench completely to saw work......that is a stock regular muffler BTW.......but been fussed with....and bent....and old......see what I gotts......



It came that way. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> It came that way. LOL



Good...so you're not the animal.....!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good...so you're not the animal.....!!!



Someone had some fun with that one ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Lil husky 40 muffler cooking on woodstove..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bar for it ,used a Schoot stencil



Very nice! 



pioneerguy600 said:


> I need to find some for our annual spring excavator golf game. I have two holes in one to my record so far, would like to make it #3 this year.



So sad.....



pioneerguy600 said:


> Little Possum likes em ported....LOL



I'm not the only nut around here!



pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t matter which way I pile them up there still a mess. More shelving coming up...LOL



You can never have enough shop or shelves. Build more, you fill them.



IEL said:


> when you have as small and full a shed as I do, it is either store without bar, and put on to play, or leave restored saws outside. Once my current projects leave the shop, I might need to make more space in the shed to fit them in. Only the 4 users between my father and I (009, 034,039, husky 136) get to keep their bars on.



Expand. I added a 10x16 to the side of my 16x16.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Took a day to get it dried in, an evening to get the shingles on, and another day to cover in siding. 

I've got some pictures of it finished some where... 



On that note it's time.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey all, working on another saw tonight, an old Poulan 4000 countervibe (I think). Only needs fuel lines, air filter and a carb kit and it will be a good runner. Clutch came right off of this one with just the compression of the jug to help hold it. Going to put the jug back on the 359 and put a metal piston stop I have in to hold it and then see what happens. You'd think that a 1/2" impact would take that damn thing off. Going to go pick up a bunch of logs tomorrow night nearby to mill, gone back to using an Alaskan until I get the band mill built (don't cuss me too load Robin). I think I have most of what I need to get a band mill built, thanks Aunty Dan for the pics of that one, gave me some good ideas. Guy called me today with the logs and asked what length I wanted them cut to, I said 9'. I want to build another building 8'x8' just for the lawn mower, snow blower and two Gravelys. The rest will live in the shop.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Evening Jim,...I only got to work on one saw today after work. A fellow I know well stopped in at the house I an trimming out and asked me for another 026, needs it right away. He bought a piece of land, around 30 acres and needs to work with a surveyor to cut the lines out all around the property. I put together a nice 026 for him from some very nice parts saws I had sitting waiting for me....LOL
Took it out to the woodpile and bucked up some hardwood just to tune it in.

RIP ,Stompin Tom.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Evening Jim,...I only got to work on one saw today after work. A fellow I know well stopped in at the house I an trimming out and asked me for another 026, needs it right away. He bought a piece of land, around 30 acres and needs to work with a surveyor to cut the lines out all around the property. I put together a nice 026 for him from some very nice parts saws I had sitting waiting for me....LOL
> Took it out to the woodpile and bucked up some hardwood just to tune it in.
> 
> RIP ,Stompin Tom.



I didn't know about Stompin' Tom, I like him. I live close enough to Canada that I grew up with a lot of Canadian TV and radio. Think I knew more about Canadian politics and current events than I did about the US when I was a kid. As for saws, it is sure nice to be able to work on them again. I've been walking by the boxes and all the parts for months, and then the side work on top of that. I have some more side work coming up but that will go to buy my first hand gun and after that more saw parts. I have a real good boiler job coming up that I should clear about a grand on, half for the saws and half for the wife and kids. Normally every spare penny I have goes to the house stuff and things for the kids but I think it's time the hobby stuff starts getting some of the attention it needs. I used to keep all my side work money, going to start keeping about half of it again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I didn't know about Stompin' Tom, I like him. I live close enough to Canada that I grew up with a lot of Canadian TV and radio. Think I knew more about Canadian politics and current events than I did about the US when I was a kid. As for saws, it is sure nice to be able to work on them again. I've been walking by the boxes and all the parts for months, and then the side work on top of that. I have some more side work coming up but that will go to buy my first hand gun and after that more saw parts. I have a real good boiler job coming up that I should clear about a grand on, half for the saws and half for the wife and kids. Normally every spare penny I have goes to the house stuff and things for the kids but I think it's time the hobby stuff starts getting some of the attention it needs. I used to keep all my side work money, going to start keeping about half of it again.




Just heard the news about Tom this evening, he was a legendary Canadian. I liked him a lot even though he was a self centered eccentric, Yukon John knew him well.
Always nice to have a few dollars for hobby stuff but house and family come first. Side work always paid for my hobby stuff, now it pays for my trips all over NA.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## IEL

night guys


----------



## Cantdog

Good Mornin ZZZZZzzzzzlackerZZZzzzzzz....I think the most of this storm will go out to sea just below us......no flakes or rain to report yet...just windy and cloudy....fluries..a little rain later....just like the last two weeks!!!! Good time to overhaul the shop.....and put the wood to the Free Flow.....


----------



## dancan

Same kinda forecast up here but but they did say that it wouldn't need much to change the course .
I think that they were adding in drama to make them look important ....
Morning ZZZlak Kerrz !


----------



## roncoinc

Why am i up so early ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Slack slack slack slack slack. 

5-5 again at the salt mines. Sure can get a lot done in 12 hrs.....


----------



## jimdad07

I love going to work...I love going to work...I love going to......

Wait a minute, it's supposed to be there's no place like home....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> I love going to work...I love going to work...I love going to......
> 
> Wait a minute, it's supposed to be there's no place like home....



And everyone thinks I'm the one that is nuts since I've expressed interest in playing with MiniMac's......




Another day at the grind. Draggin' tail this morning as I stayed up a bit late reading up for my HAM exam... seemed not so bad last night but this morning I'm rethinking the situation.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Slack slack slack slack slack.
> 
> 5-5 again at the salt mines. Sure can get a lot done in 12 hrs.....



Those 12 hr shifts are no fun..hope the situation gets better before too long.


----------



## tbone75

Morning , slacking Slug is finally up. Couldn't sleep last night , back was real POed for some reason ? Bout 3am I took one of them sleeping pills. that seems to have worked ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got so bad last night , didn't feel like yacking on here ! Not so sure that doc didn't screw me up worse ? Go back the 14th I think ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

That's not good John. Did they give you any time frame before you started moving around again or was it supposed to be more or less instant go?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's not good John. Did they give you any time frame before you started moving around again or was it supposed to be more or less instant go?



Just take it easy the first 24hrs.


----------



## tbone75

Suppose to get the P60 clutch cover in the mail ? Sure hope he sends it !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got so bad last night , didn't feel like yacking on here ! Not so sure that doc didn't screw me up worse ? Go back the 14th I think ?



I thot when you got married your spine was removed anyway ?? 

Hopefully find out something the 14th.
maybe they shot the wrong spot ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I thot when you got married your spine was removed anyway ??
> 
> Hopefully find out something the 14th.
> maybe they shot the wrong spot ??



Had a couple wimmin try to take it out ! LOL They hit the road ! LOL Got me a good one now ! :msp_thumbsup:

Just have to wait and see what the doc says ? Hope to hell it won't stay this way !! Haven't even made it down to start the fire back up yet !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Have you told the doc that you have all of these saw projects to finish?! Maybe he doesn't understand what they are holding back here...


----------



## tbone75

Got to look at this P60, guy said it was rebuilt and ported a few years ago ? LOL Sure don't look like its been apart in a long time ? Said a few other things about it that didn't make sense either ? Bought it anyway cause the price was right. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Have you told the doc that you have all of these saw projects to finish?! Maybe he doesn't understand what they are holding back here...



Jimmy,found all the paperwork on that radio.
Azden pcs 3000
has only one tone,,100hz.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Have you told the doc that you have all of these saw projects to finish?! Maybe he doesn't understand what they are holding back here...



Nah , them saws don't mind waiting. None of them have ran off yet. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Haven't tried to fire up the P62 yet ! I want to try it out ! Just know better right now . LOL Got a like new 34" B&C with the P60 too !


----------



## roncoinc

Lazy sluggish day here.

John,got my cam cd in and downloaded a recovery program,,trying to get the info off it.
a lot more than on yours but that may still come in handt,
program been working over an hour now and is getting stuff but i dont know if it will be enough.

got it 80 in the house and sitting back reading now.
did some saw research..
have a poulan like Ed and found cheap top end kits for 038mag,,wrist pin bushing be the only holdup i think ??
maybe turning down the base too ?
when Uncle mongo gets back to work


----------



## tbone75

Just had a idea ! Got a old steering wheel puller that may just work for that 49sp clutch ? Just the old round flat thing with some holes in it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lazy sluggish day here.
> 
> John,got my cam cd in and downloaded a recovery program,,trying to get the info off it.
> a lot more than on yours but that may still come in handt,
> program been working over an hour now and is getting stuff but i dont know if it will be enough.
> 
> got it 80 in the house and sitting back reading now.
> did some saw research..
> have a poulan like Ed and found cheap top end kits for 038mag,,wrist pin bushing be the only holdup i think ??
> maybe turning down the base too ?
> when Uncle mongo gets back to work



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

I was going to ask Ed about them bushings,maybe he would make a few ? Or at least get some measurements for them.
If I can get the rest of the parts for my lathe I can turn a base down. Have to call HF to try and get them ? Not listed anywhere ?
I have 5 of them saws to play with ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just may be another jug that will work ? Someone said a Husky had the same stroke ? Look into that too for the wrist pin size ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Jimmy,found all the paperwork on that radio.
> Azden pcs 3000
> has only one tone,,100hz.



It's been terribly slow in the office here this week and today I've been looking at antennas and all sorts of other stuff. I have a good friend in PA that is sending me a whole study packet. I must admit that I'm anxious and eager but am almost overwhelmed right now trying to study with the practice tests I've found. I'm hoping that the book will give me a bit of a path to follow. My co worker that plays around on HAM talks in circles and quite honestly, doesn't make much sense most of the time. It's not just HAM stuff he rambles about either...I think he's had a little too much brake cleaner inhalation or something after 30 years of working on trucks. I will say that the more I read and learn.. the more I am drawn in. 


So educate me, what does only one tone mean?


----------



## tbone75

I sent Ed that carb I had,but haven't seen anything of him. Think he is down with the flu.


----------



## tbone75

Hey !! The pill is starting to work finally ! uttahere2: Now I can get the stove going and back to the Red saw !


I hope ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

The Pioneer gaskets will be here today or tomorrow. The box of parts will be in the mail soon as it does ! Can't wait to see this saw all together ! My first full resto ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Fire is going , clutches are pulled ! Old wheel puller work great ! LOL Just had to drill a couple new holes in it. LOL

Waiting on the mail lady and back break. Not moving great , but not real bad !


----------



## tbone75

Had that old steering wheel puller a long time ! Had to buy that for my second car,after I got my licenses at 16. LOL 67 Chevelle , turn signal switch was bad. LOL
First car after I got my licenses was a 65 Fairlane , hated that POS ! LOL Fixed me on ever liken Ferds again ! Stihl got some ? CHEAP ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Home for lunch......good for you John....that puller will work on a number of older Jonsereds. I'll look this afternoon at the muffler supply.....probably won't be pretty as all the pretty ones are on running saws already......but sure I some that are all together and certainly usable. I noticed that "Place" where we been getting the NOS Jonsereds part has NOS 49 mufflers...$35.00.....that's plenty.......but junk dented ones go for $25 on ebay.....


----------



## Cantdog

Here's another one John

Jonsered Chainsaw Muffler for 451 49SP 52E 504 72 20 00 | eBay


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Here's another one John
> 
> Jonsered Chainsaw Muffler for 451 49SP 52E 504 72 20 00 | eBay



I will see how bad yours are first ? LOL May get a new one too ? Just not sure at the moment ? LOL The ol saw is going to look pretty good ? May just spring for one ? If you happen to have a nice recoil may have to get a new one. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Pioneer goodies ! Shop manual for P39,P42,P52 7 P62 ! New full wrap,new rings for the P52 also !


----------



## tbone75

Going to be a lot of leftovers for a 49Sp Robin ! I have no plans of getting any more so your going to get a box of parts ! LOL 2 good crankcases and lots of little stuff ! Going to use a couple better parts on my 521 too. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Muffler is found !! LOL 
And maybe another 49Sp ?  This could change what saw gets the new piston ? LOL If its as good as he says and price is right ?


:bang::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## AU_K2500

New 026 piston should be here today. Finally wrap those two up. Then on to the little 36. After that.......


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> New 026 piston should be here today. Finally wrap those two up. Then on to the little 36. After that.......



Get that little Homie I sent you going , bet ya like it ! Really are nice top handle saws.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Get that little Homie I sent you going , bet ya like it ! Really are nice top handle saws.



I may or may not have taken it apart, put it on a pile with other stuff.......and then when searching for something else in the pile mixed everything up...
..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> I may or may not have taken it apart, put it on a pile with other stuff.......and then when searching for something else in the pile mixed everything up...
> ..



That is what I fear and why J have been very picky about not opening up too many at once. Multiples of same model are OK but mixing models, brands, etc is a quick trip to going nuts.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> That is what I fear and why J have been very picky about not opening up too many at once. Multiples of same model are OK but mixing models, brands, etc is a quick trip to going nuts.



Just got to put all there parts in one box. Guess my pile would scare you ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Got so bad last night , didn't feel like yacking on here ! Not so sure that doc didn't screw me up worse ? Go back the 14th I think ?



I'm sure it'll get sorted out .

I don't think this tickle me Elmo doll is working , you think I can get a refund ???


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> It's been terribly slow in the office here this week and today I've been looking at antennas and all sorts of other stuff. I have a good friend in PA that is sending me a whole study packet. I must admit that I'm anxious and eager but am almost overwhelmed right now trying to study with the practice tests I've found. I'm hoping that the book will give me a bit of a path to follow. My co worker that plays around on HAM talks in circles and quite honestly, doesn't make much sense most of the time. It's not just HAM stuff he rambles about either...I think he's had a little too much brake cleaner inhalation or something after 30 years of working on trucks. I will say that the more I read and learn.. the more I am drawn in.
> 
> 
> So educate me, what does only one tone mean?



repeater tone - Google Search


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm sure it'll get sorted out .
> 
> I don't think this tickle me Elmo doll is working , you think I can get a refund ???



I was wondering why I was having so many pains in places that I didn't before !

You is one MEEN AZZ Nadian ! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

Got a box of used dirty parts today. Never seen anyone use zip lock bags for packing before ? LOL Good fer me , I can use them ! LOL Mostly one size , some old parts bags. LOL


----------



## IEL

Those stearing wheel pullers also work reat for pulling he flywheel off old iel saws.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Pioneer goodies ! Shop manual for P39,P42,P52 7 P62 ! New full wrap,new rings for the P52 also !



Whats with that loooong torx bit ??
havent seen them ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> repeater tone - Google Search



Ahh ha.. another subject that has sparked more digging and reading. Exactly what I was talking about earlier.. more you learn the more you know you don't know! I get the feeling HAM is a slippery slope like saws.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Whats with that loooong torx bit ??
> havent seen them ??



6" long one I got from Bryce ! First one I had seen too. It will fit my cordless impact driver. Little pricy I thought. 10.00 But make it easier to take Stihls apart. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ahh ha.. another subject that has sparked more digging and reading. Exactly what I was talking about earlier.. more you learn the more you know you don't know! I get the feeling HAM is a slippery slope like saws.



If you thot "CB" stood for "constant buying "
wait till you get into moon bounce and sattelite stuff !! LOL !!

Dont try to take it in all at once,,a little at a time to insure you go the route you like best.
I got into it for satellite and ended up sticking with VHF voice..
love 6 meter SSB when the band is open


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 6" long one I got from Bryce ! First one I had seen too. It will fit my cordless impact driver. Little pricy I thought. 10.00 But make it easier to take Stihls apart. LOL



A " BFH " makes squeels easier to take apart !!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 6" long one I got from Bryce ! First one I had seen too. It will fit my cordless impact driver. Little pricy I thought. 10.00 But make it easier to take Stihls apart. LOL



Those i sent you will fit the cordless impact..
i use them all the time
a six in extension and get in anyplace 
you DID find them in the box ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Those i sent you will fit the cordless impact..
> i use them all the time
> a six in extension and get in anyplace
> you DID find them in the box ??



You bet I did ! You know how much time it saves me using them in that impact ! LOVE them things ! 
Thanks very much Ron !

I got 2 of them impacts ! They are so nice !


----------



## tbone75

Auntie EEEDEE either pull that needle out down by the right side on the belt line or shove it all the way in ! :msp_angry:

And the right shoulder and left elbow ! !


----------



## Cantdog

Now what did you do John....buy another 49?????.............You know........this is exactly how I started.......in a few days you'll be buyin parts saws for parts saws..LOL!! I got a fairly good muffler for you...better than I thought was in stock...with bolts.. The recoil is good....not NOS and not perfect but good and is complete...spring, cord, t-handle.. not ugly.......got you the best looking black cover I had.......almost ready to put it the box and noticed someone had hogged the switch hole out for a radio shack switch.......scrapped that....got you another....paint not quite so perfect but not altered....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Now what did you do John....buy another 49?????.............You know........this is exactly how I started.......in a few days you'll be buyin parts saws for parts saws..LOL!! I got a fairly good muffler for you...better than I thought was in stock...with bolts.. The recoil is good....not NOS and not perfect but good and is complete...spring, cord, t-handle.. not ugly.......got you the best looking black cover I had.......almost ready to put it the box and noticed someone had hogged the switch hole out for a radio shack switch.......scrapped that....got you another....paint not quite so perfect but not altered....



Hold the muffler ! Got one with bolts and little tab to hold them in !

This other 49SP is nicer than the one I have here. LOL But scored too. Working on a trade for it. LOL Kinda hope this is the last one I get ! LOL
I will post some pix later maybe ? LOL

Whatcha meen a few days ? ??? Already doin just that ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Already pulled um out John , I found out I had no warranty on it so I threw it on the fire ......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hold the muffler ! Got one with bolts and little tab to hold them in !
> 
> This other 49SP is nicer than the one I have here. LOL But scored too. Working on a trade for it. LOL Kinda hope this is the last one I get ! LOL
> I will post some pix later maybe ? LOL
> 
> Whatcha meen a few days ? ??? Already doin just that ! LOL



Well.....I meant like......after you get one running.......and see how awsome they work with a sharp .325 X 8 pin......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Already pulled um out John , I found out I had no warranty on it so I threw it on the fire ......



Them why can't I get up !! :msp_sad:

Burnt my arse up ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

WaZZZZup....EE-DEE????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well.....I meant like......after you get one running.......and see how awsome they work with a sharp .325 X 8 pin......



Starting to wonder about that ? Sure didn't get no place with it today !

Was going to ask about the chain ! Got a 325 x 7 on it now got a 8 I can put on it.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> WaZZZZup....EE-DEE????



Pokin me with needles ! Rotten azz Nadian !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Starting to wonder about that ? Sure didn't get no place with it today !
> 
> Was going to ask about the chain ! Got a 325 x 7 on it now got a 8 I can put on it.



Stock...outta the box...was .325 X 8......7 pin ... would have been if you were going to run a 20" or 24" which are really way to big for the 49.......though I do have a 52E with a .325 X 7 X 24"...lol!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Stock...outta the box...was .325 X 8......7 pin ... would have been if you were going to run a 20" or 24" which are really way to big for the 49.......though I do have a 52E with a .325 X 7 X 24"...lol!!



I have a 16" or 18" to put on it, I will put the 8 back on. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I have a 16" or 18" to put on it, I will put the 8 back on. LOL




That's what you need to do.....sooooo.....no muff and no bolts?.....1 complete Recoil....2 air boxes..1 black ..1 Red.....what else??


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> WaZZZZup....EE-DEE????



I'm bein' nice .............LOL

I was tempted to make a deal today .....................Not LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That's what you need to do.....sooooo.....no muff and no bolts?.....1 complete Recoil....2 air boxes..1 black ..1 Red.....what else??



Stihl need a chain adjuster !


----------



## tbone75

Hang on Robin 49Sp pix on the way !


----------



## tbone75

Pick it over !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'm bein' nice .............LOL
> 
> I was tempted to make a deal today .....................Not LOL



The 266SE for $150. wasn`t too bad.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Pick it over !



It looks better than a Poulan 306A but I layed a lot of wood on the ground with my green poulan.


----------



## tbone75

Not a done deal yet , but could be ? Trading a little Steel fer it !

Robin will like that ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Yes , it was a much better deal if a fellow needed a worksaw .
I'm sure quite a few will pass that one by because , it's too old , it's too big for the trees we have or they can buy a new Huusuqee at the box store for 200$$


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yes , it was a much better deal if a fellow needed a worksaw .
> I'm sure quite a few will pass that one by because , it's too old , it's too big for the trees we have or they can buy a new Huusuqee at the box store for 200$$



I will admit that at one time I didn`t know what a 266 was, just figured it was a small shty orange turd saw but Doug got me straight on them. At that very time my BIL had a really nice one, it lost spark and I wouldn`t tell him how to or what to look for,he sold it as a part saw for $50. When I told Doug about that he near cried, he did not even have one 266 at that time. I went online and found him 6 really nice ones over in BC. Got them one at a time from a contact I had over there, now he is swamped with them The 266XP was his first real PRO saw that he used back in NB to make a good part of his livelyhood.


----------



## tbone75

It has a good muffler too ! No wrap handle and them AVs , but I have them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will admit that at one time I didn`t know what a 266 was, just figured it was a small shty orange turd saw but Doug got me straight on them. At that very time my BIL had a really nice one, it lost spark and I wouldn`t tell him how to or what to look for,he sold it as a part saw for $50. When I told Doug about that he near cried, he did not even have one 266 at that time. I went online and found him 6 really nice ones over in BC. Got them one at a time from a contact I had over there, now he is swamped with them The 266XP was his first real PRO saw that he used back in NB to make a good part of his livelyhood.



I love my 266XP ! Only had it out twice so far , had to show off for my Nephew ! LOL Guess it really is a 268 now. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> If you thot "CB" stood for "constant buying "
> wait till you get into moon bounce and sattelite stuff !! LOL !!
> 
> Dont try to take it in all at once,,a little at a time to insure you go the route you like best.
> I got into it for satellite and ended up sticking with VHF voice..
> love 6 meter SSB when the band is open



Definitely the plan. I'll play with the little mobile 2M to feel some things out for now. From there I'll see where it goes.



tbone75 said:


> You bet I did ! You know how much time it saves me using them in that impact ! LOVE them things !
> Thanks very much Ron !
> 
> I got 2 of them impacts ! They are so nice !



Got one for Christmas wiht the Lithim Ion battery. Very light and super strong. I love that little bugger!



Cantdog said:


> Now what did you do John....buy another 49?????.............You know........this is exactly how I started.......in a few days you'll be buyin parts saws for parts saws..LOL!! I got a fairly good muffler for you...better than I thought was in stock...with bolts.. The recoil is good....not NOS and not perfect but good and is complete...spring, cord, t-handle.. not ugly.......got you the best looking black cover I had.......almost ready to put it the box and noticed someone had hogged the switch hole out for a radio shack switch.......scrapped that....got you another....paint not quite so perfect but not altered....



Parts saws for parts saws..


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Stihl need a chain adjuster !




Ahhh I knew there was something else...


----------



## jimdad07

Hit the mother load of pine logs today for the mill, there are a good amount of the arrow strait and good diameter. Going out to the shop to put my saw on the Alaskan and get ready for the weekend.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Not a done deal yet , but could be ? Trading a little Steel fer it !
> 
> Robin will like that ! :hmm3grin2orange:




So you got a free saw...exxcellent..LOL!! That is a good looking unit John.....well....other than the scored P&C and the missing top handle and mounts..LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hit the mother load of pine logs today for the mill, there are a good amount of the arrow strait and good diameter. Going out to the shop to put my saw on the Alaskan and get ready for the weekend.



Let me know when you have enough to build my garage , I will send the truck ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> So you got a free saw...exxcellent..LOL!! That is a good looking unit John.....well....other than the scored P&C and the missing top handle and mounts..LOL



I was sure you would like that ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ahhh I knew there was something else...



Brain is foggy tonight . Bad night and day !


----------



## mwilbanks1

*Looking for a good saw*

1st day on the site. Looking for advice on which chainsaw will serve me better. I will be using it strictly for residential purposes. Having said that, I don't want to waste my money on a saw that will be in the shop more than in my hands. I have a few saws I'm looking at and need your advice on which one is the better deal. Assuming all are in working order, there is a Stihl 192T, 028 Wood Boss, 029, and 031AV. Also, a Shindaiwa 416. All saws are $200 or less. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## tbone75

mwilbanks1 said:


> 1st day on the site. Looking for advice on which chainsaw will serve me better. I will be using it strictly for residential purposes. Having said that, I don't want to waste my money on a saw that will be in the shop more than in my hands. I have a few saws I'm looking at and need your advice on which one is the better deal. Assuming all are in working order, there is a Stihl 192T, 028 Wood Boss, 029, and 031AV. Also, a Shindaiwa 416. All saws are $200 or less. Any help is appreciated.



028 is the best of that bunch.


----------



## jimdad07

New Alaskan is built. I'll put up some pics tomorrow night. Saw is mounted and ready to go.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> New Alaskan is built. I'll put up some pics tomorrow night. Saw is mounted and ready to go.



Better just build that band mill . LOL Then you won't need that 9010 . Just go ahead and send it down here. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Guess I am the only doof awake ! Lucky me ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dancan

Why , I outta ..........


ZZzzzZZZZzzzzZlakerzzz !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl here ! Haven't hurt this bad in a very long time ! I want to talk to that doc ! WTF did he do to me ! Muscle relaxers seem to help a little while. Maybe its muscle spasms ? Cotton candy does very little ? 
Thought I would be doing back flips by now !

Guess I will sit around and whine a little.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Why , I outta ..........
> 
> 
> ZZzzzZZZZzzzzZlakerzzz !



You poking me with needles again ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Maybe you found some rail road spikes ? 

Dang MEEN AZZ Nadian ! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

No Red spam bot yet ?.......................................... Strange ?


Yea I am stihl here whining ! :msp_mad:


----------



## Cantdog

No you aren't.........durn windy here.....no snow or rain but the air is moving around a lot.....


----------



## Cantdog

Oh...Oh...Oh yes you are!!!!!!!LOL!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl hanging around . Feeling a little better  Why ?? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No you aren't.........durn windy here.....no snow or rain but the air is moving around a lot.....



Storm going to hit you ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Storm going to hit you ?



No it's out to sea...south of me....but we're sure geting the wind from it. Sorry to hear you're having a bad night John.


----------



## RandyMac

Clear tonight, might get some frost. Got 3 inches of rain out of the last storm, pretty juicy and the local hills got some snow.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Clear tonight, might get some frost. Got 3 inches of rain out of the last storm, pretty juicy and the local hills got some snow.



You always have crappy weather out there. LOL


----------



## dancan

Real windy here , no snow .
John , I smothered the fire out with some gravy and the dog found the toy .......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Real windy here , no snow .
> John , I smothered the fire out with some gravy and the dog found the toy .......



Nice ! Let the dog chew on my azz a while ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Dan.....see ya got cha MEEN on this mornin....must be all that fresh air......


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys ! :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will BS with the OL before I kick her out the door to work. LOL


----------



## dancan

Ayup , plenty of fresh air up here LOL


----------



## dancan

And I'm always nice .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And I'm always nice .



Your opinion don't count !


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John!!!....Here's a saw you haven't got.......yet....LOL!!!

Redneck Chainsaw This Is A Must Have for Everyone's Toolbox | eBay


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. Really glad it is Friday...nothing super crazy this week....just been a week that drags on and on.


----------



## RandyMac

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning crew. Really glad it is Friday...nothing super crazy this week....just been a week that drags on and on.



Yep, one more shift after this one, then 4 days off. Get paid today, the Gubbermint cuts pretty deep these days, but those drones aren't cheap.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey John!!!....Here's a saw you haven't got.......yet....LOL!!!
> 
> Redneck Chainsaw This Is A Must Have for Everyone's Toolbox | eBay



Your right ! Don't have one of them ! LOL I can make one real quick ! LOL

I was looking where I shouldn't be looking ! Seen some nice red saw on there ! LOL 5?? , 49sp and a 490/590 ? LOL But I am passing , for now. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,........................

four inches new snow this mornin...


----------



## roncoinc

John,,that grey poulan i got is a 60cc ver.
would that be a 3400,,3600,,3800,,4000 ??


----------



## roncoinc

Bill's Saw Shop - Husqvarna Chainsaw Specs


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Bill's Saw Shop - Husqvarna Chainsaw Specs



272 top end maybe ? LOL Think the stroke is right ? Don't know if a 272 uses the right intake boot?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,that grey poulan i got is a 60cc ver.
> would that be a 3400,,3600,,3800,,4000 ??



Does it have AVs on the rear handle ? The right one has the one piece rear handle and fuel tank. Found I have 3 of the right ones ! All Craftsmans.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 272 top end maybe ? LOL Think the stroke is right ? Don't know if a 272 uses the right intake boot?



272 DONT have round intake boot


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ladies. Back to the regular 7-5 today. 

Fing office was closed when I got home and I guess the north woods box wouldn't fit in my mail box so I have to try and get it this afternoon. 

Hey ron! Found any sparkomatics? I have shipping funds.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Does it have AVs on the rear handle ? The right one has the one piece rear handle and fuel tank. Found I have 3 of the right ones ! All Craftsmans.



It looks like the pic Ed posted,,with the seperation tween the air filter and hood.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 272 DONT have round intake boot



Yep , just looked ! Dang it ! 359 would work , but don't gain any CCs .


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ladies. Back to the regular 7-5 today.
> 
> Fing office was closed when I got home and I guess the north woods box wouldn't fit in my mail box so I have to try and get it this afternoon.
> 
> Hey ron! Found any sparkomatics? I have shipping funds.



LOL !! ,, 

didnt get enuf shop time to look around .. 

gotta be SUMTHIN down there !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It looks like the pic Ed posted,,with the seperation tween the air filter and hood.



Your good to go !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ladies. Back to the regular 7-5 today.
> 
> Fing office was closed when I got home and I guess the north woods box wouldn't fit in my mail box so I have to try and get it this afternoon.
> 
> Hey ron! Found any sparkomatics? I have shipping funds.



Can't do nothing till ya get home anyway.


----------



## tbone75

Your saw could be a 54cc Ron ? Poulan did make 60cc saws,3500,3600 something like that. A lot of the Craftsmans were 46-54cc.


----------



## tbone75

If your not going to use the P&C off the saw I can use it ! If its good ? LOL

Need something with a 10mm wrist pin and 34 stroke?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Your saw could be a 54cc Ron ? Poulan did make 60cc saws,3500,3500 something like that. A lot of the Craftsmans were 46-54cc.



For some reason i thot this one was the 3800 @ 60cc


----------



## tbone75

Ed may have found the best one to use ? LOL Just need wrist pin bushings.


----------



## roncoinc

Also need the 038 muffler too ?

starting to add up now


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> For some reason i thot this one was the 3800 @ 60cc



Could be ? Seems the 3500,3600 were 60cc also ? I had one I used the P&C off of on a Craftsman. It was 60cc but don't remember the model ?
Like a dummy I sold it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Also need the 038 muffler too ?
> 
> starting to add up now



I ferget , bet ya do. I don't have any of them. Bet some others will work !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I ferget , bet ya do. I don't have any of them. Bet some others will work !



check your email


----------



## tbone75

Need to go look at his muffler ? Bet he had to use the Craftsman muffler ? The Stihl wouldn't work so good ?


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> check your email



I'm tempted to offer $35.
one hour left and ad still up.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm tempted to offer $35.
> one hour left and ad still up.



Can't hurt to try !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Can't hurt to try !



I was waiting for YOU to try and see what happened !


----------



## tbone75

I had a good 038 super jug I traded off. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I had a good 038 super jug I traded off. LOL



This is the 52mm jug..
want me to offer for two ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I was waiting for YOU to try and see what happened !



OK , BRB :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> This is the 52mm jug..
> want me to offer for two ??



Sure go for it !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure go for it !



Wanted to make sure you didnt before i do..


----------



## tbone75

We need Uncle Mongo back on night shift ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Going to do it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wanted to make sure you didnt before i do..



Go ahead ! I will wait !


----------



## tbone75

Need to go load the stove,this could take a few mins. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

This is going to be a long day I can tell.. I've already looked at the clock 4-5 times and it isn't 9 yet....


----------



## roncoinc

Already was four offers,probly guys from that thread 

prob not much of a chance but offering on TWO may make a diff ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So what are you two up to? I'm a bit confused.. but I'm thinking you are planning on building some more of these sleeper saws


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> This is going to be a long day I can tell.. I've already looked at the clock 4-5 times and it isn't 9 yet....



Study !! 

read the book before taking any practice tests,,that will confuse you.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Book hasn't showed up yet.. I've done some digging around online.. haven't found any good "Hey Dummy, you want to get into HAM" reads yet but I'm still Googlin' it up.. that and Alaskan mills.. 

I am thinking a smaller alaskan for my 288 to keep me busy in the evenings and maybe make a few dollars just to cover carb kits and Tygon.


----------



## tbone75

Made it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Already was four offers,probly guys from that thread
> 
> prob not much of a chance but offering on TWO may make a diff ?



LOL You know there are a few from here after them !

What I was thinking,may work taking 2 ?


----------



## roncoinc

Heres another thing to think about.

i wonder how many diff mufflers have the same mounting bolt spacing ?

cut hole bigger and tack on a stronger support on the back ?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Book hasn't showed up yet.. I've done some digging around online.. haven't found any good "Hey Dummy, you want to get into HAM" reads yet but I'm still Googlin' it up.. that and Alaskan mills..
> 
> I am thinking a smaller alaskan for my 288 to keep me busy in the evenings and maybe make a few dollars just to cover carb kits and Tygon.



You see the one Jerry made a week or two ago ? Real nice small one !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Heres another thing to think about.
> 
> i wonder how many diff mufflers have the same mounting bolt spacing ?
> 
> cut hole bigger and tack on a stronger support on the back ?



I think several different ones are the same. The Poulan muffler may bolt right on ? Just open it up to fit the hole.

I will check one on a steel jug.


----------



## roncoinc

John,,you ever check out thier wholsale pricing ??

Crankshaft Crank shaft For STIHL Chainsaw 023 MS230 025 MS250 NEW HUZTL items in HUZTL chainsaw parts store on eBay!


----------



## tbone75

Had to go see what he did for the muffler again. Cut up a steel and use part of it on the Poulan muffler.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,you ever check out thier wholsale pricing ??
> 
> Crankshaft Crank shaft For STIHL Chainsaw 023 MS230 025 MS250 NEW HUZTL items in HUZTL chainsaw parts store on eBay!



No but I will right now. It will take a few for there page to load for me ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,you ever check out thier wholsale pricing ??
> 
> Crankshaft Crank shaft For STIHL Chainsaw 023 MS230 025 MS250 NEW HUZTL items in HUZTL chainsaw parts store on eBay!



Now that is some good prices ! Wonder how good some of it is ? Fuel lines coils and that stuff ?


----------



## tbone75

Did they have 038 P&Cs in there ? Didn't look to far.

Nope.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Now that is some good prices ! Wonder how good some of it is ? Fuel lines coils and that stuff ?



They got an 038 muffler for $15 delivered !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Did they have 038 P&Cs in there ? Didn't look to far.
> 
> Nope.



Not in the wholesale section


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> They got an 038 muffler for $15 delivered !



Won't need it, I have old mufflers to cut the back out of.


If there the same ? I will look today,sometime ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

forgot the husky 40 muffler curing on the woodstove under the cover.

should go put that back together and take some pix and set it on a shelf


----------



## roncoinc

I wonder if Schoot got his snowbird down outta the tree yet ! ??


----------



## tbone75

I did do a little reading on how to use the degree wheel last night. Need to read a lot more yet !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> forgot the husky 40 muffler curing on the woodstove under the cover.
> 
> should go put that back together and take some pix and set it on a shelf



Should be good and done ! LOL

Can't use mine that way !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I wonder if Schoot got his snowbird down outta the tree yet ! ??



:hmm3grin2orange: That was funny !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Should be good and done ! LOL
> 
> Can't use mine that way !



I use the toaster oven when in a hurry or in warm wx when stove not going.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I use the toaster oven when in a hurry or in warm wx when stove not going.



I used the toaster oven on the last 2 .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just got my next one to build... another concrete saw. Squeal TS500i ... electronic tune motor. Crew got a year out of it so I'll see what I can do with it and go from there.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy must be working hard today. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Just got my next one to build... another concrete saw. Squeal TS500i ... electronic tune motor. Crew got a year out of it so I'll see what I can do with it and go from there.



I have a new looking TS700 to put together ,some day ? LOL Just need a piston and the jug cleaned up.


----------



## tbone75

Got to try for a little nap ? May try the recliner ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I love a cut off saw which is good since I get them in all the time; 2 - 1 to saws. They are the majority big bore 2 strokes around this area. I know what I'm doing after lunch.. headed out to a mudhole right now to see if I can stick the truck. Don't worry.. I have the camera! :cool2:


----------



## tbone75

Hey ! I feel a little better ! That little nap did some good !

Now I will go look at some mufflers !


----------



## sefh3

Afternoon,
I have some bearings in an 026 from Hutz. So far so good. Fuel line is from them too.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hey ! I feel a little better ! That little nap did some good !
> 
> Now I will go look at some mufflers !



Grandpa's napping in the middle of the day !! LOL !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Grandpa's napping in the middle of the day !! LOL !



Didn't sleep all night ! Dang back wouldn't let me !

Gramps is suppose to nap in the middle of the day ! LOL I haven't done that in a while ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Afternoon,
> I have some bearings in an 026 from Hutz. So far so good. Fuel line is from them too.



Good to know !

Not sure where these 044 bearings were made ? China fer sure , but from who ? Didn't get to try them yet. LOL

Got the new top cover for my 268 , looks real nice,but now I need stickers ! LOL Got the gaskets for the Pioneer too !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl can't find stickers for my Poulan 405 .  I did find a air filter for it today ! Least I can try it out !

Sugar creek seems to have diapered ? Emails come back ?


----------



## roncoinc

I may,,i say "MAY" have found a sparkomatic 

this HAS to be the 60 cc version,,durned thing is big and heavy..
and i seem to recognize something about it,dot member what but sure it is the biggest in this series made.
these only came with a stick on tag so chasing down parts will get interesting.
could do the 038mag conversion to it what i was thinking..
thinking,,how come it hurts when i do that ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good to know !
> 
> Not sure where these 044 bearings were made ? China fer sure , but from who ? Didn't get to try them yet. LOL
> 
> Got the new top cover for my 268 , looks real nice,but now I need stickers ! LOL Got the gaskets for the Pioneer too !



You would CHIT if you saw the " ELIMINATOR " top cover i have for my 268


----------



## tbone75

Ron I will get hold of my machinist buddy , maybe he can make some bushings for the Craftsmans ? Know he can if he has anything to make them out of ? He is off work now so can't get anything to make them out of . But may have something at home ? Need a piston first.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You would CHIT if you saw the " ELIMINATOR " top cover i have for my 268



That Smurf cover !


----------



## roncoinc

After i finished the H - 40 ,,will get pix in a bit ,, i put this on the bench.









I made an offer to that china co. for a top end kit and got it 

includes case gaskets and lower bearing and seals,for like $40 shipped ??

this has scored p&c so tearing it down.

cleaning takes the longest i think ??
worst part of the job but the safety clean tank and dishwasher does a good job


----------



## Cantdog

John.......was looking at the stuff going out to you this morning.....this black cover has a crack where the top of the trigger handle got into the airbox....some kind of crash and burn fit, I expect....didn't see it before....Only got two black covers....both unsatisfactory...IMHO.......I can send you two red ones and you can shoot one black.....what say ye???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I may,,i say "MAY" have found a sparkomatic
> 
> this HAS to be the 60 cc version,,durned thing is big and heavy..
> and i seem to recognize something about it,dot member what but sure it is the biggest in this series made.
> these only came with a stick on tag so chasing down parts will get interesting.
> could do the 038mag conversion to it what i was thinking..
> thinking,,how come it hurts when i do that ??



Know just what ya mean ! I was trying to think last night , but my head was kinda foggy ! Worst I have hurt in 3 years ! Kept trying to talk to you guys to get my mind off it ! Hard to concentrate like that !
It is better right now !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John.......was looking at the stuff going out to you this morning.....this black cover has a crack where the top of the trigger handle got into the airbox....some kind of crash and burn fit, I expect....didn't see it before....Only got two black covers....both unsatisfactory...IMHO.......I can send you two red ones and you can shoot one black.....what say ye???



That will work ! I got lots of black paint ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Robin ............... 525 J-reds ???? Good one ? I am sure you seen it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> After i finished the H - 40 ,,will get pix in a bit ,, i put this on the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made an offer to that china co. for a top end kit and got it
> 
> includes case gaskets and lower bearing and seals,for like $40 shipped ??
> 
> this has scored p&c so tearing it down.
> 
> cleaning takes the longest i think ??
> worst part of the job but the safety clean tank and dishwasher does a good job



That a 26X ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I may,,i say "MAY" have found a sparkomatic
> 
> this HAS to be the 60 cc version,,durned thing is big and heavy..
> and i seem to recognize something about it,dot member what but sure it is the biggest in this series made.
> these only came with a stick on tag so chasing down parts will get interesting.
> could do the 038mag conversion to it what i was thinking..
> thinking,,how come it hurts when i do that ??



What was it?????!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just got done tearing down a bonafide fuel injected saw. It is a cut off saw but if they are making them fuel injected.. chain saws aren't far behind. PIcs tonight.. off to see how much a P&C is for this bad boy. I ate a ring HARD.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> What was it?????!!!!



What was what ?? . .


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> What was what ?? . .



The sparkomatic. What was it....?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> The sparkomatic. What was it....?



You meen the "maybe " sparkomatic ??


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John,,,,,,,,,

i pulled the muffler on that husky 55 and happen to see up on the shelf a muffler backing spacer from i dont know what..
it matched up perfect,,have NO idea what it came from,,NOT a 55 because they dont have them..

got me thinkin sumore.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> You meen the "maybe " sparkomatic ??



Hmmm, never worked on one of those before......


----------



## sefh3

I sent the slug one of those saws a few months ago. Good candidate for the 038 conversion.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I sent the slug one of those saws a few months ago. Good candidate for the 038 conversion.



Thats the BIG one in that series,,60 cc


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I sent the slug one of those saws a few months ago. Good candidate for the 038 conversion.



That be the one to get it ! Its a 46 or 48cc . 


Have to see what that muffler plate is from Ron !


----------



## tbone75

Had to order a ring for the 49SP , didn't have one. So back to the box for a couple days. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Not sure what to do now ? The other 044 or the 372 Husky ? LOL Got time to do one before the 49 ring gets here.


If the body lets me ? Way better tonight so far ! But didn't do a dang thing today either ! LOL


----------



## dancan

We did a brake job on a car today , they told me they were headed to NH to go shopping , if they had been regulars I'd of gotten them to drop off some green cans .....Maybe next time .
I did tell the 2 women to look up Ron for ..................................................... some Stihl parts LOL


----------



## tbone75

Some serious slacking going on here tonight !


Mark , you get them parts ?


----------



## dancan

I'm no slack , I'm just beat and into these green cans .......


----------



## dancan

How much should I bid ?


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will watch some movies with the OL , seeing how we just got 32 new ones to watch ! :msp_confused:
She has a friend who gets her new ones. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

The lil 40 all done and put away


----------



## roncoinc

The muffler on the 55 just fell apart for me 
modded and done ..


----------



## roncoinc

The 55 engine all cleaned and drying over the woodstove..
will pull the top end when dry.
tried as i could,,i could not find anything wrong with the crank bearings..
i wiggled and twisted,,turned and pulled,,pushed and pried,,rotated and counter rotated,,did everything every wich way and they seem as good as new !!
I have new bearings and was looking for a reason or a reasonable doubt to replace them but found none 
I'm gonna put in the new seals anyway !!


----------



## roncoinc

The rest of the parts are clean .


----------



## dancan

I bet John returns after watching a "Movie" with the OL complaining about his back .........


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> The rest of the parts are clean .





After looking at that pic i had to go look at the dishes and parts again !!

was lighting,,dishes are perfectally clean as are the parts


----------



## jimdad07

Looks good Ron.

Here's the new mill and the new mill in action. Worked out great, nice and light and I don't have to move the logs to use it. Going to be a drive by poster tonight, going to watch a movie with the kids. Ended up with eight 4x4's, a couple of 1" boards and the top and bottom slabs of the log I left thick enough to make some benches to sell by the road this summer. People around here love those benches, nothing to them and easy to make.


----------



## roncoinc

Pulled out the cheap AM top end..

compared it to the Mahle..

looked inside and out..

if both were new and no name on them,,i would pic the AM over the Mahle..
on the jug the castings are sharper with more detail and transitions are smoother and overall everything is more defined and detailed.

the pistons are a toss up,,the mahle is better inside but the AM has less casting left over trimmings..
tie goes to the AM over the mahl piston.


----------



## AU_K2500

New piston in the 026. Fired up. Will tune in the morning.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> We did a brake job on a car today , they told me they were headed to NH to go shopping , if they had been regulars I'd of gotten them to drop off some green cans .....Maybe next time .
> I did tell the 2 women to look up Ron for ..................................................... some Stihl parts LOL



Sometimes it seems we got more nadians down here than mericans !!
they probly headed to that No. conway shopping outlet place ,,and i doubt the Labonville store !!
ya should asked em to pick up a set of chaps fer ya !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will watch some movies with the OL , seeing how we just got 32 new ones to watch ! :msp_confused:
> She has a friend who gets her new ones. LOL



So why dont you copy them and send to your friends ??

wait,,ya aint got none !! LOl !!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> New piston in the 026. Fired up. Will tune in the morning.



Think that was the answer to the problem ??


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,i blew my load..

havent worked on saws in weeks and when i do and come up with some good usefull info,,nobody cares 

SEE !! JERRY !! i told ya so !!!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> OK,,i blew my load..
> 
> havent worked on saws in weeks and when i do and come up with some good usefull info,,nobody cares
> 
> SEE !! JERRY !! i told ya so !!!



Ron who?


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> OK,,i blew my load..
> 
> havent worked on saws in weeks and when i do and come up with some good usefull info,,nobody cares
> 
> SEE !! JERRY !! i told ya so !!!



That AM top end looks good. 

It was most deffinetly the piston.


----------



## AU_K2500

Got told today that they're sending me to Chicago. The windy city. Never been that far north. 5 day trip. Doing the set up for a big fixture expo called global shop.


----------



## farrell

Evening gentlemen!

Long time no see!

Busy here as usual!

Overtime for me

Wife's off work for sprained ankle

Kids are good and puppies are getting big!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin ............... 525 J-reds ???? Good one ? I am sure you seen it. LOL




NO!!!!!!!!!!! Run away.......not good,,,,


----------



## tbone75

I missed all the fun ! Back is a little better ! So take that EEEDE ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

John.......lil buddy.......what's new?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John.......lil buddy.......what's new?



Sorry Adam went to bed. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys ya bunch of weekend Slackers !


----------



## Cantdog

Think I rounded up all the 49 stuff for you John......shop is in a terrible state right now.....major refit/rebuild/retrofit......got the shelving done under the 16' bench...if I have done my calculations right should hold about 40 saws with B&Cs...could hold more if I removed the B&Cs but I hate have to go find the bar that came of a certain saw when I want to use that saw. We'll see how it all plays out....I think this will work quite well...I am building a "Saw Only" work station too which is part of this whole plan of cleaning up the clutter and organizing all the saw stuff into one area rather than the way it has been.....scattered all over my 3500sqft shop.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Think I rounded up all the 49 stuff for you John......shop is in a terrible state right now.....major refit/rebuild/retrofit......got the shelving done under the 16' bench...if I have done my calculations right should hold about 40 saws with B&Cs...could hold more if I removed the B&Cs but I hate have to go find the bar that came of a certain saw when I want to use that saw. We'll see how it all plays out....I think this will work quite well...I am building a "Saw Only" work station too which is part of this whole plan of cleaning up the clutter and organizing all the saw stuff into one area rather than the way it has been.....scattered all over my 3500sqft shop.



A saws only part would be nice ! Wish I could do that ! LOL But my 10' x 20' shop just won't handle it ! LOL

Thanks for the parts and help Robin !


----------



## tbone75

No deal on the other 49SP yet. Working on it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see Scoot down there ! I will send this box of P52 parts out Mon. Got the gasket set !


----------



## tbone75

50 today 60 tomorrow then back to the 40s . Sounds good to me ! But going to get sloppy out there !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> No deal on the other 49SP yet. Working on it. LOL



That would be a good one to aquire John......real nice looking unit....less and less of those around that look that nice each yr..my stash of running 49s goes from one that looks brand new to five or six that are real nice and the rest are rebuilt and run perfect but are showing their age/use/wear and tear....still good saws but really not eye candy.. 

I haven't got in a 49 parts saw in a yr of more.....used to snag em off ebay for $30-$40.....now $75-$80 for known junk....I have noticed that runners are way up to...used to be a runner in great condition was $100-$125....now same saw will bring $175-$200....have seem em go for as high as $350.00...LOL!! I paid $249.95 for my first one brand new with a hat, tools and a grease gun.....


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................

dang oil pump gear wont come off the crank on that 50 .

now to go catch up.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That would be a good one to aquire John......real nice looking unit....less and less of those around that look that nice each yr..my stash of running 49s goes from one that looks brand new to five or six that are real nice and the rest are rebuilt and run perfect but are showing their age/use/wear and tear....still good saws but really not eye candy..
> 
> I haven't got in a 49 parts saw in a yr of more.....used to snag em off ebay for $30-$40.....now $75-$80 for known junk....I have noticed that runners are way up to...used to be a runner in great condition was $100-$125....now same saw will bring $175-$200....have seem em go for as high as $350.00...LOL!! I paid $249.95 for my first one brand new with a hat, tools and a grease gun.....



I will see if I can get it ? Wouldn't mind having on on the shelf and the other to play with.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I missed all the fun ! Back is a little better ! So take that EEEDE ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Self serve don't count as fun .......................


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yyaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................
> 
> dang oil pump gear wont come off the crank on that 50 .
> 
> now to go catch up.




Those take a special puller....threads right onto the pump gear then a bolt pushes on the end of the crank...pulls it right off..slick..


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Self serve don't count as fun .......................



Morning EEDE ! I see your meen as usual ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I will see if I can get it ? Wouldn't mind having on on the shelf and the other to play with.




Now you're takin!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Those take a special puller....threads right onto the pump gear then a bolt pushes on the end of the crank...pulls it right off..slick..



Really ???

I dont recall ever having to use a puller on any husky pump gears..
then again,,maybe i have never needed to pull one off a 50 ??
looks like a slip on fit.
if a press on could be to tight.
dont have a special puller,,BFstihl hammer work ??


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Really ???
> 
> I dont recall ever having to use a puller on any husky pump gears..
> then again,,maybe i have never needed to pull one off a 50 ??
> looks like a slip on fit.
> if a press on could be to tight.
> dont have a special puller,,BFstihl hammer work ??



I keep sayin 50 but it's a 55,dont think any diff at all tho.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I keep sayin 50 but it's a 55,dont think any diff at all tho.



I have a tank,top cover and crankcase,but that is all. Don't think you need any of that. LOL

No idea where I got this one or that 266 ? LOL May have 2 - 55 tanks ?


----------



## Cantdog

Picked this up off ebay the other day.....pic shows 12 peices.......got 6 in the mail yesterday????:msp_confused::msp_mad: Box in perfect condition..... Sent him a message this morning...see where that goes.....:msp_sad:


Vintage Chainsaw Puller Kit Husquavarna Jonsered Partner McCulloch 32221 Flywhee | eBay


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like John got a crapsman project now !!

i got TWO of these for $35 ea + shipping. LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cylinder Piston Fits Stihl Chainsaw MS380 038 52mm | eBay


----------



## tbone75

Ron I have a 038 mag piston here. Going to try and catch my machinist buddy to see about them bushings ! Not sure why I have a new piston ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Really ???
> 
> I dont recall ever having to use a puller on any husky pump gears..
> then again,,maybe i have never needed to pull one off a 50 ??
> looks like a slip on fit.
> if a press on could be to tight.
> dont have a special puller,,BFstihl hammer work ??



Yeah......PITA on a POS saw.....but I had to buy one...had to put seals and piston in a 50 last fall....only like $12-$15. Those are gears are really on there....I didn't want to risk buggering the pump threads (not my saw)...if I recall I think the same puller was used to push the gear back on too...simple, slick rig but real hard to do without and even harder to home make...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks like John got a crapsman project now !!
> 
> i got TWO of these for $35 ea + shipping. LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cylinder Piston Fits Stihl Chainsaw MS380 038 52mm | eBay



WOW ! Didn't think they would take that deal ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,,any jred same gear as a 55 ?
jred dealer down the street may have a puller if any the same.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Picked this up off ebay the other day.....pic shows 12 peices.......got 6 in the mail yesterday????:msp_confused::msp_mad: Box in perfect condition..... Sent him a message this morning...see where that goes.....:msp_sad:
> 
> 
> Vintage Chainsaw Puller Kit Husquavarna Jonsered Partner McCulloch 32221 Flywhee | eBay



Seems like I seen a couple of them lately ? Looks like a nice kit !


----------



## tbone75

Wondering about them bushings ? I have some tempered aluminum that may work ? Also know another guy who may be able to make them out of stainless ?


----------



## tbone75

Now if I knew more about using a lathe , I could make them !


----------



## Cantdog

I was wrong...need two pieces ...502 50 26-01 and 502 50 99-01....more like $27.50....

Lookup parts for Husqvarna, Gravely and 21 top brands like Cub Cadet, Ariens, Briggs & Stratton and more. Free shipping available!


Be way better to borrow one......but if you work on a lot of 50, 51, 55s be worth having.....used mine once...I could mail it down but by the time I mailed it down and you mailed it back be half the cost of new.....I have no idea about the Jonsereds...to new for me...


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Seems like I seen a couple of them lately ? Looks like a nice kit !




Probably would be if it came with all the stuff pictured rather than half.......

Was in old Partner pkging...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Probably would be if it came with all the stuff pictured rather than half.......
> 
> Was in old Partner pkging...



Know the feeling ! Just hope I get the clutch cover for my P60 ! Said he would mail it out ?


----------



## DSS

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,,any jred same gear as a 55 ?
> 
> jred dealer down the street may have a puller if any the same.




Hi Ron. A 55 is the same gear as a 5000/500 partner, 490/590 j red. Cheap, or they used to be, last one I bought was like 7 bucks.


----------



## tbone75

I will dig out mufflers and intake boots today,see if I can some that will work ? Looks like I need to cut the back out of a steel muffle and weld it to the poulan muffler. I have my 038mag to look at , and poulan , steel mufflers to play with.


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> Hi Ron. A 55 is the same gear as a 5000/500 partner, 490/590 j red. Cheap, or they used to be, last one I bought was like 7 bucks.



Look at that ! That darn cow is useful ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> Look at that ! That darn cow is useful ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Thanks John. I think. :msp_tongue: 

Ok bye. I always feel like I'm trespassing here.


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> Thanks John. I think. :msp_tongue:
> 
> Ok bye. I always feel like I'm trespassing here.



Why is that ? Cause yer a COW ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

WTF ?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

shop wants $20,,15 minit min,, to pull that worm gear !!


----------



## DSS

roncoinc said:


> WTF ?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> shop wants $20,,15 minit min,, to pull that worm gear !!




Yup. Price a new one. You can get them off by prying very gently with a couple of screwdrivers, but sometimes it just aint worth it.


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> Yup. Price a new one. You can get them off by prying very gently with a couple of screwdrivers, but sometimes it just aint worth it.



I bet a BFH will get it off there ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Time to try to do something ! Not sure how far I will get with that ? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Well only a few things on the 36 so far.


Fuel line(molded)
Air filter
Air filter hardware
Air filter shroud
Oil pump cover
Misc. Hardware
Carb kit


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well only a few things on the 36 so far.



Did i send you a little Dolmar ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Did i send you a little Dolmar ??



Nope, husqvarna 36. Dolmar would be fun though!


----------



## roncoinc

For $25 shipped for both parts of the puller i think i am going to order one !


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Nope, husqvarna 36. Dolmar would be fun though!



Hmm,,,got/had a little Dolmar 100 that needed seals,,didnt see it down there yestday ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Hmm,,,got/had a little Dolmar 100 that needed seals,,didnt see it down there yestday ??



I dont have it. But sounds like a good sparkomatic saw!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron I have a 038 mag piston here. Going to try and catch my machinist buddy to see about them bushings ! Not sure why I have a new piston ? LOL




You should still have that new 038 Magnum P&C set I sent you.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I dont have it. But sounds like a good sparkomatic saw!



I'll look for it again.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You should still have that new 038 Magnum P&C set I sent you.



It's in a box,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,





,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


someplace !! LOL !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> For $25 shipped for both parts of the puller i think i am going to order one !




Well worth it.....saves a lot of grief.....seems like do a fair amount of those 50/55s....


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> You should still have that new 038 Magnum P&C set I sent you.





roncoinc said:


> I'll look for it again.





roncoinc said:


> It's in a box,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> someplace !! LOL !



Sounds like a conversation with John ...............Jus sayin'


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Ron. Any luck finding that Dolmar? Might have to start calling you john. Can't find saws you know you have......or at least think you have.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sounds like a conversation with John ...............Jus sayin'



Yep,...sent John a new one way back in time, don`t think he ever used it. Can`t say for sure, he has done so many different saws up but can`t remember him using the 038 Magnum set. I had bought that set for an 038Magnum a fellow was sending me down from Ontario, the tag on it from the repair shop said it needed a new P&C , when it got here I was ready to install the set I had ordered. Took the top shroud off and there was already a brand new OEM set installed on the saw. My guess was the shop repaired the saw, owner didn`t come get it so it sat around til they cleared out a lot of old stock. I got 4 saws total from that place, they were all simple fixes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hope John is ok today, his messages from last night did not sound very good.


----------



## farrell

Afternoon boys and girls!

Worked 12 hrs yesterday and work 8 tomorrow.....

Workin round the house a lil today

Fired up the 372 for giggles......I love that saw!!!!

John the freakin crapsman stihl won't run! POS!!!!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope John is ok today, his messages from last night did not sound very good.



Well , he does have "Movies" and he did say the back was a little better ......


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well , he does have "Movies" and he did say the back was a little better ......



Ok,..you are right. I went back and checked a few pages, his last post on here was 10:32 this morning, I looked at it wrong and thought it was 10:32 last night.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...sent John a new one way back in time, don`t think he ever used it. Can`t say for sure, he has done so many different saws up but can`t remember him using the 038 Magnum set. I had bought that set for an 038Magnum a fellow was sending me down from Ontario, the tag on it from the repair shop said it needed a new P&C , when it got here I was ready to install the set I had ordered. Took the top shroud off and there was already a brand new OEM set installed on the saw. My guess was the shop repaired the saw, owner didn`t come get it so it sat around til they cleared out a lot of old stock. I got 4 saws total from that place, they were all simple fixes.



That top end on my 038MAG right now ! LOL It got put on soon after it got here ! LOL It was running till I swiped the carb to fix that one the other day. LOL I have a few better parts for it now too.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..you are right. I went back and checked a few pages, his last post on here was 10:32 this morning, I looked at it wrong and thought it was 10:32 last night.



I am here ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Don't know how I forgot to yesterday. No wonder I couldn't tune it just right. Forgot to glue the jug on the second 026. No damage done. Glue is drying now. Will start and tune tomorrow. Got the 36 all laid out on the bench. Looks simple enough. Already put an order in for parts needed. Should be running by this time next week.


----------



## tbone75

Its a Pioneer day ! The P62 needed some TLC , P60 did too. All the AVs in the P62 were broke ! Top 2 on the P60 ,and replaced half the muffler , throttle rod was bent on the 62 , replaced that too.Straightened the brake handle on the P62 & putting the new full wrap on it. Break time !
But now I am OUT of AVs for them ! Going need a whole set for the resto P52 and another 2 for another one ! 8 of them total ! May be hard to find that many ?
Both saws look good inside ! The P60 is not ported !  Both look like they should fire right up !
They both got new air filters and oil pump knobs ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That top end on my 038MAG right now ! LOL It got put on soon after it got here ! LOL It was running till I swiped the carb to fix that one the other day. LOL I have a few better parts for it now too.



Oh,..ok , could not remember if you used it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am here ! :hmm3grin2orange:



How is the back today?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Don't know how I forgot to yesterday. No wonder I couldn't tune it just right. Forgot to glue the jug on the second 026. No damage done. Glue is drying now. Will start and tune tomorrow. Got the 36 all laid out on the bench. Looks simple enough. Already put an order in for parts needed. Should be running by this time next week.



Oops ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Oops ! LOL



Least I caught it. Got that damn fixed jet carb on it......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> How is the back today?



Better ! Stihl not going to fire up the big Pioneers yet ! LOL Last night wasn't real bad either ! The other night was the worst I have been in 3 years !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its a Pioneer day ! The P62 needed some TLC , P60 did too. All the AVs in the P62 were broke ! Top 2 on the P60 ,and replaced half the muffler , throttle rod was bent on the 62 , replaced that too.Straightened the brake handle on the P62 & putting the new full wrap on it. Break time !
> But now I am OUT of AVs for them ! Going need a whole set for the resto P52 and another 2 for another one ! 8 of them total ! May be hard to find that many ?
> Both saws look good inside ! The P60 is not ported !  Both look like they should fire right up !
> They both got new air filters and oil pump knobs ! LOL



I got some more coming through the mail. I know wHO has a lot of them, so do you, he`s a little hard to get ahold of....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Better ! Stihl not going to fire up the big Pioneers yet ! LOL Last night wasn't real bad either ! The other night was the worst I have been in 3 years !



Leave them alone for a while, they kick like a mule even with a decomp, mine are even worse with 10 deg timing advance. Bloody knuckles territory.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Least I caught it. Got that damn fixed jet carb on it......



Long as they don't get plugged up they work fine. Unless its ported , then it don't work. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Better ! Stihl not going to fire up the big Pioneers yet ! LOL Last night wasn't real bad either ! The other night was the worst I have been in 3 years !



Went to a meeting last night, mostly about getting a stone for my recently departed friend. Meeting got sort of disorderly and whole thing went downhill quickly. Absorbed a few too many very dark glasses of liquid until the wee hrs of this morning, sorta feeling the after effects of no sleep and the liquids.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Went to a meeting last night, mostly about getting a stone for my recently departed friend. Meeting got sort of disorderly and whole thing went downhill quickly. Absorbed a few too many very dark glasses of liquid until the wee hrs of this morning, sorta feeling the after effects of no sleep and the liquids.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Leave them alone for a while, they kick like a mule even with a decomp, mine are even worse with 10 deg timing advance. Bloody knuckles territory.



You know how bad I want to go fire them up !! 


But I won't even try it ! YET LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3gri
> 
> Don`t really feel like laughing but it is funny.Getting too old fer that chit....:beat_plaster:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You know how bad I want to go fire them up !!
> 
> 
> But I won't even try it ! YET LOL



Oh ,..I know all about that, I get to start a few quite often but also know what it takes out of a guy to start and run one of them, even just for a few cuts. A full day running one will leave someone in real good shape, ready for some R&R....LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3gri
> 
> Don`t really feel like laughing but it is funny.Getting too old fer that chit....:beat_plaster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need some "straitnen' out" medicine ?
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need some "straitnen' out" medicine ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the spy camera into the comission with ya now, eh?
> I havn`t sailed with the Captian for more than 25 years, Captian Crazy is not that popular in my circle any more....LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Ron. Any luck finding that Dolmar? Might have to start calling you john. Can't find saws you know you have......or at least think you have.



Yes i did..
it's a 102 ,, need a seal and a coil.

found some others too.


----------



## Cantdog

Sorry to butt in....but have to share.....if ya'll remember I bought a NOS 910 P&C kit a week or so ago off ebay....then the same guy had another set as well.....I paid a fairly good price for the first one......BIN or best offer....I watched the second set go to auctuon instead of BIN......watched....watched ....sniped last 2 sec and scored it almost $60.00 less than I paid for the first one....the killer is this....first set was an "A" size code cyl and the cyl was a "B" size code piston....not a biggie but not correct either...this one that came today was a "B" size code cyl and a "A" size code piston...LOL!!!!!! ScOOOOore!!!!!!! LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Afternoon slackers... been a busy day with the wife and no saw time...YET. Who would have thought after being gone for 7 days she wants to see me!?!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sorry to butt in....but have to share.....if ya'll remember I bought a NOS 910 P&C kit a week or so ago off ebay....then the same guy had another set as well.....I paid a fairly good price for the first one......BIN or best offer....I watched the second set go to auctuon instead of BIN......watched....watched ....sniped last 2 sec and scored it almost $60.00 less than I paid for the first one....the killer is this....first set was an "A" size code cyl and the cyl was a "B" size code piston....not a biggie but not correct either...this one that came today was a "B" size code cyl and a "A" size code piston...LOL!!!!!! ScOOOOore!!!!!!! LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!



Good score, now you have two matching sets, some sellers don`t know what they are selling.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

The Pioneers are ready to fire up soon as I can ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Put the new cover on my 268 , looks much better !


----------



## DSS

dancan said:


> You need some "straitnen' out" medicine ?



I love that stuff but it makes my clutch slip.


----------



## tbone75

Here is my Craftsman I am using. LOL

Muffler is going to take a little work,cut the back out of 2 and make one. Need to figure out how to keep the front cover on ? Need to look at Eds again ?


----------



## tbone75

Here is my 038MAG with the Jerry top end. LOL Put another carb on it today , didn't try it yet.


----------



## tbone75

Just came upstairs for a break , a good friend dropped this off for me to fix. LOL Been sitting for ???? 034 Squeel . LOL

That is all for show and tell today kids.


----------



## dancan

I feel a cold coming on sometime next week maybe , I'd better head it off with some of this homemade 
Buckley's cold remedy .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Put the new cover on my 268 , looks much better !



When cleaning up the shop today i found a box with a 268 in it !!

tag on it said, " bad p&c,,have one on shelf " , went and looked and i dont anymore !! . 

oh well,,,missing complete intake and carb and linkage and choke stuff and,,,,,,nothing from where jug stops to cover anyway 
to much to replace all that..


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I feel a cold coming on sometime next week maybe , I'd better head it off with some of this homemade
> Buckley's cold remedy .



Better give Jerry a dose , think hes a little under the weather . :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> When cleaning up the shop today i found a box with a 268 in it !!
> 
> tag on it said, " bad p&c,,have one on shelf " , went and looked and i dont anymore !! .
> 
> oh well,,,missing complete intake and carb and linkage and choke stuff and,,,,,,nothing from where jug stops to cover anyway
> to much to replace all that..



I know where it is ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Spent some time cleaning the shop today..

could even walk !!









so after a few hours ..


----------



## tbone75

You would have liked it too Ron ! That small of saw , acts like a 80cc ! :yoyo:


----------



## roncoinc

Once as clean as i can get it i put another project on the benc.

6 cube BB kit going on it !!!

parts will go thru the dishwasher tinite


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Once as clean as i can get it i put another project on the benc.
> 
> 6 cube BB kit going on it !!!
> 
> parts will go thru the dishwasher tinite



Been waiting to see that one ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Slug feeding time !

Burnt steak , baked tater and corn ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You would have liked it too Ron ! That small of saw , acts like a 80cc ! :yoyo:





:msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

Goin back to the shop to wurk on sawz againn .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Here is my 038MAG with the Jerry top end. LOL Put another carb on it today , didn't try it yet.



That saw will cut some wood, I like my 038 Magnum as a novelty saw cause the 044`s and MS440`s are just a bit more nimble, better balanced and weigh less so that is good for a full days cutting. The 044/460 hybrids come out next when just a bit more power is wanted, love them for felling bigger trees off the stump.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just came upstairs for a break , a good friend dropped this off for me to fix. LOL Been sitting for ???? 034 Squeel . LOL
> 
> That is all for show and tell today kids.



I have more of them to do also, 034 and 036 X several need to be gone through and fixed, no telling what they might need yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Better give Jerry a dose , think hes a little under the weather . :msp_rolleyes:



Feeling much better without that stuff, a little rest, some food and a few hours on here and I feel fine now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Spent some time cleaning the shop today..
> 
> could even walk !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so after a few hours ..





Hiding all the Stihls again...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Spent some time cleaning the shop today..
> 
> could even walk !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so after a few hours ..



Nice job Ron , you hid that Steel again ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas. Lots of time in the shop today! Got all the little husky parts cleaned and built as much of the saw as I could with what i had. 

So Ron. What else did you find besides a dolmar 102?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Nice job Ron , you hid that Steel again ! LOL




Well....he took that pic looking down........"That Steal" hangs from above.....looking down on others....like some....kinda....thing that someone should worship...ya..know....like he does..well ...."that one"........LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hiding all the Stihls again...LOL



Nooooo,,,,,,,,,,,they is whats holding the DOOR open !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well....he took that pic looking down........"That Steal" hangs from above.....looking down on others....like some....kinda....thing that someone should worship...ya..know....like he does..well ...."that one"........LOL!!!



Your borderline now,,you know that ???


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas. Lots of time in the shop today! Got all the little husky parts cleaned and built as much of the saw as I could with what i had.
> 
> So Ron. What else did you find besides a dolmar 102?



CHIT !! thot i had em memorized but i forgot 

next time will write down..
wuz a couple good ones tho


----------



## IEL

feels good to be back on. My internet has been down the past few days... I managed to catch the chainsaw carving bug in that time. Planning to order a carving bar and a few chains tomorrow.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Your borderline now,,you know that ???




Yeah I know...sollly......just couldn't hep muslf.......y'know....rhum being what it is........


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see that one Stihl sitting above the airconditioner, beside some brick shaped McCulloch.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see that one Stihl sitting above the airconditioner, beside some brick shaped McCulloch.




OH NO...the "Queen Stihl" hangs above all others....Ooops...t'aint in the pic........


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see that one Stihl sitting above the airconditioner, beside some brick shaped McCulloch.



Trying to hide it ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Watching Resident Evil Retribution now. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t even have to try hiding saws, especially on myself. I have forgotten half of the saws I have squirreled away,trying to remember where just a few are that still need rebuilds....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I know...sollly......just couldn't hep muslf.......y'know....rhum being what it is........



aha ! ,, sailing tonite with the capn at the wheel ??

:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t even have to try hiding saws, especially on myself. I have forgotten half of the saws I have squirreled away,trying to remember where just a few are that still need rebuilds....LOL



Its so much fun to find one you forgot ! Or find some you never even knew you had ! And the best ones HUSKYS !! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see that one Stihl sitting above the airconditioner, beside some brick shaped McCulloch.



Yup,,been hangin round fer months now ..bad bearing on starter side,durned guy wont come get it !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> aha ! ,, sailing tonite with the capn at the wheel ??
> 
> :



Must be hanging around EEDEE to much ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> OH NO...the "Queen Stihl" hangs above all others....Ooops...t'aint in the pic........



Ok,,gonna go cut yur anchor rope


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,been hangin round fer months now ..bad bearing on starter side,durned guy wont come get it !!



The brick or the Stihl??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its so much fun to find one you forgot ! Or find some you never even knew you had ! And the best ones HUSKYS !! LOL



Yes and...NOT!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The brick or the Stihl??



The squeel IS the brick !! LOl !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Found another project after the 36......pioneer decided to piddle all its bar oil out on the cardboard.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> the squeel is the brick !! Lol !!



lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Found another project after the 36......pioneer decided to piddle all its bar oil out on the cardboard.



Your saws sure P a lot ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your saws sure P a lot ! :msp_tongue:



More than they Spark!!


----------



## tbone75

Got me one of them 039/390 top ends for a 029 ! LOL And got a nice 346 top end too !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got me one of them 039/390 top ends for a 029 ! LOL And got a nice 346 top end too !



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

Morning Slackers !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning Slackers !



Yyaawwwnnn,,,,,,,,,...............

mornin............

paid for those top end kit's this mornin.

man i put in a lot of shop time yestday,,almost until 9 pm i think ??
got a lot done.


----------



## roncoinc

Is an XL12 a sparkomatic candidate ??


----------



## dancan

Looks like the "R" guys are are up before those that "W" .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Looks like the "R" guys are are up before those that "W" .



Well,,the "R" guys get to sleep when they want and the "W" guys dont get many chances to sleep in,,so,,being sunday mornin and all,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Is an XL12 a sparkomatic candidate ??



XL 12's are fun saws. Those little reed valve motors have a good sound to them. What vintage is that XL?


----------



## roncoinc

395 project.

was going to bolt the old jug on and seal it off to put in the cleaning tank ,,didnt want any particles getting in the lower end..

could only find ONE bolt !! 

so i look at the IPL and it takes TWO diff sized bolts ??? WTH is with that ?????????
dont see any reason for it.......will have to check on that some more,,maybe one longer ?? or one shorter ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohh yeah morning crew. Never got to the shop yesterday but hope to get this Squeel off the bench today. Waiting on a M5 Helicoil kit to get here to fix the recoil. I couldn't believe the saw was holding together with the screws missing it had and the tank had loads of sawdust in the bottom. No wonder it was having fuel delivery issues.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohh yeah morning crew. Never got to the shop yesterday but hope to get this Squeel off the bench today. Waiting on a M5 Helicoil kit to get here to fix the recoil. I couldn't believe the saw was holding together with the screws missing it had and the tank had loads of sawdust in the bottom. No wonder it was having fuel delivery issues.



Working on a work saw on a day off ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Working on a work saw on a day off ??



Saws are my outlet and the best thing for a day off for me. 

Example:

Yesterday we got up and did a few house chores. Got in the truck at 10 to head to pick up my MIL from work. (She doesn't drive and the In-Laws live about 35 miles from here and are also my tennants...) Pick her up and then go get some lunch as the wife had been out of town for two weeks. Went from there to meet with an accountant to figure out taxes for the rental property and keep as much as we can from Uncle Sam. Then home to let the dogs out. From there it was back out to the grocery store and finally got back in at 7:00 to start cooking dinner. 

To put it all into perspective some distances: 

Home to rental/In-Laws = 35 miles
In-Laws to CPA = 20 Miles
CPA to Home = 30 Miles
Home to grocery store = 9.5 Miles

The In-Laws / CPA / Home made a big triangle. We do live a bit out of the Raleigh area but if I was in town there is no way I could run saws and such on a regular basis. 

Also my MIL doesn't drive and my FIL is a long haul truck driver gone for 4-5 weeks at a time. My normal weekend requires a minimum of two trips to the In-Laws for taxi service to and from work, taking her to get groceries, pick up her medication, etc. 

All of that is more than any of you wanted to know about my personal life I'm sure. That is my normal though, ~200-250 miles a weekend doing standard stuff. When I get into MY shop and get to play with saws... it's a VERY good day. Playing with saws, especially older magnesium, is very relaxing. To make them go is simple and normally is just a bunch of clean up and setting things right again. Totally different than my normal work routine of being a Project Manager dealing with people all day. I go to my shop, little music, my Choclate Lab, and no phone and unwind. I used to want to do old 2 cylinder tractors but they don't fit in a 16'x16' shop. Saws are light and small so they fit on a bench. No need for heavy and expensive tooling. Very relaxing for me. 


I did read some in my HAM study guide last night! :biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

..


roncoinc said:


> aha ! ,, sailing tonite with the capn at the wheel ??
> 
> :



I was......he was....we was chasin that seal again.......we caught that sucker too....probably shouldn't have...nuther bad decision me 'n the Cap'n made..


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Saws are my outlet and the best thing for a day off for me.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Yesterday we got up and did a few house chores. Got in the truck at 10 to head to pick up my MIL from work. (She doesn't drive and the In-Laws live about 35 miles from here and are also my tennants...) Pick her up and then go get some lunch as the wife had been out of town for two weeks. Went from there to meet with an accountant to figure out taxes for the rental property and keep as much as we can from Uncle Sam. Then home to let the dogs out. From there it was back out to the grocery store and finally got back in at 7:00 to start cooking dinner.
> 
> To put it all into perspective some distances:
> 
> Home to rental/In-Laws = 35 miles
> In-Laws to CPA = 20 Miles
> CPA to Home = 30 Miles
> Home to grocery store = 9.5 Miles
> 
> The In-Laws / CPA / Home made a big triangle. We do live a bit out of the Raleigh area but if I was in town there is no way I could run saws and such on a regular basis.
> 
> Also my MIL doesn't drive and my FIL is a long haul truck driver gone for 4-5 weeks at a time. My normal weekend requires a minimum of two trips to the In-Laws for taxi service to and from work, taking her to get groceries, pick up her medication, etc.
> 
> All of that is more than any of you wanted to know about my personal life I'm sure. That is my normal though, ~200-250 miles a weekend doing standard stuff. When I get into MY shop and get to play with saws... it's a VERY good day. Playing with saws, especially older magnesium, is very relaxing. To make them go is simple and normally is just a bunch of clean up and setting things right again. Totally different than my normal work routine of being a Project Manager dealing with people all day. I go to my shop, little music, my Choclate Lab, and no phone and unwind. I used to want to do old 2 cylinder tractors but they don't fit in a 16'x16' shop. Saws are light and small so they fit on a bench. No need for heavy and expensive tooling. Very relaxing for me.
> 
> 
> I did read some in my HAM study guide last night! :biggrin:





As long as saw work is good therapy, nice,,it's when working on saws makes you NEED therapy is not good


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> ..
> 
> I was......he was....we was chasin that seal again.......we caught that sucker too....probably shouldn't have...nuther bad decision me 'n the Cap'n made..




If all decisions we made were good ones we wouldnt learn..




oh wait,,we dont anyway !! LOL !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> If all decisions we made were good ones we wouldnt learn..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait,,we dont anyway !! LOL !!



All to true.......LOL!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> As long as saw work is good therapy, nice,,it's when working on saws makes you NEED therapy is not good



It's why I haven't tried to make anything regular out of it. I just work on what finds me. People have told me to open a shop and go full time, but it would quickly loose the fun factor. I enjoy no rush pace and taking time to ensure I have found all of the problems.


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Picked this up off ebay the other day.....pic shows 12 peices.......got 6 in the mail yesterday????:msp_confused::msp_mad: Box in perfect condition..... Sent him a message this morning...see where that goes.....:msp_sad:
> 
> 
> Vintage Chainsaw Puller Kit Husquavarna Jonsered Partner McCulloch 32221 Flywhee | eBay



This guy got back to me...gonna check Monday to see if he can find the missing parts....if not then he said he would "Make it right"....one way or the other..semmed like a good guy....


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> It's why I haven't tried to make anything regular out of it. I just work on what finds me. People have told me to open a shop and go full time, but it would quickly loose the fun factor. I enjoy no rush pace and taking time to ensure I have found all of the problems.



Yup,,no rush,,thats me 

i take so long to do stuff i could never charge by the hour !!

I have started to get out of the doing it for other people too.
snowblowers,,generators,lawn mowers,lawn tractors,weedwhackers,,rototillers,chainsaws,,pressure washers,,ETC... all seem to find thier way here to get fixed..
tired of not having more time for ME !!
was a time the extra $$ helped a lot,,i will still do some to help with the shop but NOT like i was doing..
got the car's and the boats and fishing and traveling to do now..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

There was a time I was going hard at it half the night working on equipment that came in. I was making some decent money but then a couple of contractors started handing me 1099's and such.. I told them they could go back to 4-5 week wait and $85/hr. but if I'm giving them a quick turn around and greatly reduced labor rate they had to help me. They didn't see it that way and I turned that work loose. The workers at those companies still complain to me that they wish I would work on the equipment again as it was always right when I was done with it. 


After seeing Jim's Alaskan the other day, I'm thinking of building one myself. I think one would be a fun way to justify some of my saws like my 288 and come up with building material. A friend said he'd love some rough cut lumber for wood working projects and how hard it was to find good wood anymore. Just another tinker project....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> This guy got back to me...gonna check Monday to see if he can find the missing parts....if not then he said he would "Make it right"....one way or the other..semmed like a good guy....



Wonder how he lost the parts between taking the picture and putting them in a box ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Wonder how he lost the parts between taking the picture and putting them in a box ??



Don't know......the old Partner bag was violated but was all inside a new freezer bag...pack well and the PO flat rate box was in perfect condition. No biggie really all the major pieces were there but when I pay hard earned money for twelve pieces and only get six it irritates me...you know how cheep I am....that's like buying a pair of jeans with only one trouser leg.......he may have another kit...he had two on ebay....if not... then it's refund time.....


----------



## IEL

morning. Finally started my 2 week vacation to my uncles ranch. (more of free hardwork than vacation, but still fun) I have got a few hundred yards of trail to clear here, lets see how his husky 235 does. Looking forward to using a dull safety chain.....


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Is an XL12 a sparkomatic candidate ??



Already have one.....don't need two. 


Actually Jerry, I have more spark than leaks. Only one leak now. Fixed the leaky 026. Now to fix the farm saw. You said something about pioneers getting a different air gap....I need to get it running a little better.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Already have one.....don't need two.
> 
> 
> Actually Jerry, I have more spark than leaks. Only one leak now. Fixed the leaky 026. Now to fix the farm saw. You said something about pioneers getting a different air gap....I need to get it running a little better.



The Farmsaw and the P41 both have the same air gap of .010-.012 which is a standard business card. The bigger P series saws use a different module and they use a wider air gap of around .025-.030.


----------



## tbone75

Gabby place around here, at times. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Farmsaw and the P41 both have the same air gap of .010-.012 which is a standard business card. The bigger P series saws use a different module and they use a wider air gap of around .025-.030.



Thanks jerry. Hows everything up north. Havent been keeping up on here like I should. OH, you were right about this little vaccum pump! Great tool, don't know why i didn't have it sooner. Its key in diagnosing a lot of problems. 

I don't thank you guys enough for all the help. I know I should not ask so many stupid questions but I'm learning and have made leaps bounds since my first posting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Thanks jerry. Hows everything up north. Havent been keeping up on here like I should. OH, you were right about this little vaccum pump! Great tool, don't know why i didn't have it sooner. Its key in diagnosing a lot of problems.
> 
> I don't thank you guys enough for all the help. I know I should not ask so many stupid questions but I'm learning and have made leaps bounds since my first posting.



You ask away all you want, as long as you can take the good natured ribbing from the galley we will all help you along. The vac tool soon becomes one of the most useful if not the most useful tool for diagnosing problems that can`t be easily seen. I test lines with it as much as I test cylinder/crankcase vac.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> You ask away all you want, as long as you can take the good natured ribbing from the galley we will all help you along. The vac tool soon becomes one of the most useful if not the most useful tool for diagnosing problems that can`t be easily seen. I test lines with it as much as I test cylinder/crankcase vac.



Yep. I've tested all my impulse and fuel lines since I've had it. 

Any usual subjects in the oiling system on the farmsaw? Planned on just taking it apart and looking at all the lines and seals. It never ran, just sitting after I put oil in it. I'll dig into it here shortly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t recall any thing that is a common area of leakage but as always old rubber parts are degrading on saws this old. Look for an area of leakage, hopefully it will just be a bad rubber piece,hose or oring etc. The IPL shows all the parts but they are not all that clear.


http://s30387.gridserver.com/partsDiagrams/Pioneer%20Farmsaw.pdf


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t recall any thing that is a common area of leakage but as always old rubber parts are degrading on saws this old. Look for an area of leakage, hopefully it will just be a bad rubber piece,hose or oring etc. The IPL shows all the parts but they are not all that clear.
> 
> 
> http://s30387.gridserver.com/partsDiagrams/Pioneer%20Farmsaw.pdf



I saved that one ! Could have it , but not so sure ? I have that shop manual I just got.Some wonderful stuff in there !


----------



## tbone75

Its a super nice day outside ! Rained just a little early this morning. Now is sunny and suppose to be over 60 today !

What sucks , can't move to good so far today. Let the stove go out,didn't want to try them steps. LOL Bet it gets better in a little bit,second pill now. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I saved that one ! Could have it , but not so sure ? I have that shop manual I just got.Some wonderful stuff in there !



I pull my manual out often and read a few more pages, always an interesting read, I have nearly completely read the first Pioneer manual made, it must have a thousand pages or more, I have hardly touched the surface of reading the second manual, maybe a couple hundred pages so far along with all the service bulletins and shop /engineering notes .it will take me a long time to completely read it all. Don`t know how much I will remember for how long....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I pull my manual out often and read a few more pages, always an interesting read, I have nearly completely read the first Pioneer manual made, it must have a thousand pages or more, I have hardly touched the surface of reading the second manual, maybe a couple hundred pages so far along with all the service bulletins and shop /engineering notes .it will take me a long time to completely read it all. Don`t know how much I will remember for how long....LOL



Always there when you need it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Always there when you need it !



Yeah, I have a pretty good supply of info on the Pioneers, not all models but most of the more common ones. Covers all the saws I have.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, I have a pretty good supply of info on the Pioneers, not all models but most of the more common ones. Covers all the saws I have.



This one I just got covers all of mine but the Farm saw and the old 750. LOL No telling when I will get to that 750 ? But I will ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This one I just got covers all of mine but the Farm saw and the old 750. LOL No telling when I will get to that 750 ? But I will ! LOL



I got stuff on that saw if you need it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got stuff on that saw if you need it.



Thought you would ! LOL Thanks Jerry ! Finding better parts will be the only problem. i do need to see what all it needs ? only thing I see on it so far is, would like to have a less rusty wrap for it and a better muffler. But there stihl usable . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thought you would ! LOL Thanks Jerry ! Finding better parts will be the only problem. i do need to see what all it needs ? only thing I see on it so far is, would like to have a less rusty wrap for it and a better muffler. But there stihl usable . LOL



There were very few of them sold over on this side of NA. They were destined for parts where big timber was being harvested, many went to our West coast where it is very damp. All of the 750`s and 850`s I have seen from out there have suffered moisture related problems. It would be good or better to find one from the drier States. My friend Lawrence has a couple out in BC if he has not sold them off .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There were very few of them sold over on this side of NA. They were destined for parts where big timber was being harvested, many went to our West coast where it is very damp. All of the 750`s and 850`s I have seen from out there have suffered moisture related problems. It would be good or better to find one from the drier States. My friend Lawrence has a couple out in BC if he has not sold them off .



This is the one Adam got for me. The funny colored thing. LOL I will repaint it with close to the right colors. Really should get it out to see what I need to look for ? I don't plan on getting any more of them,just want one for the shelf. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This is the one Adam got for me. The funny colored thing. LOL I will repaint it with close to the right colors. Really should get it out to see what I need to look for ? I don't plan on getting any more of them,just want one for the shelf. LOL



Yes I remember that saw, needs paint and it would be a nice shelf queen....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to go sharpen up some chains and tune up a couple of saws...BBL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to go sharpen up some chains and tune up a couple of saws...BBL



Glad someone is doing something , I haven't done nothing so far ! LOL

Get a little better , I will go see my Grandson for a bit. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## IEL

just finished clearing the trail, took me about 2-3 hours. The little husky 235 worked OK once I got it started and warmed up. (it took more energy to start it, than to clear 500 yards of trail...) I have to wonder why the tanks are shaped like upside down funnels.. Fills very slowly for most of the tank, than before you know it, the whole saw is covered in bar oil... (you would think I would figure it out after the first tank...:bang


----------



## AU_K2500

026 passed vac test with flying colors. Started on choke, and as long as I stayed on the throttle it ran. Won't idle.......its the fixed high jet carb. Even with idle adjustment screw all the way in it won't idle. Low side jet adjusted good. Snappy, fast acceleration.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> 026 passed vac test with flying colors. Started on choke, and as long as I stayed on the throttle it ran. Won't idle.......its the fixed high jet carb. Even with idle adjustment screw all the way in it won't idle. Low side jet adjusted good. Snappy, fast acceleration.



Sounds like you need to get a USC for your carbs. They sure help ! Even the HF ones work ! Just have to keep running it through cycles. I put a little purple power with water in mine. May not want to leave the carb in over night with purple power. OK to do if its not very strong.

The one Jerry got seems to be a lot better than the HF one. But double the money or more too. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mark the OL would like the USC too , cleans jewelry real nice too ! I use dish soap and water for that. Really cleans it up ! Plus you can clean all kinds of small stuff with it !


----------



## tbone75

Darn near 70 out there right now ! Rain all day tomorrow , snow Tues. Getting real tired of this crap !
Plus I can't get moving enough to go out and enjoy it !
Planned on putting up my little hot house today,just can't do it. My poor poor flowers . :msp_sad:
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Time to go see little Jake ! BBL


----------



## AU_K2500

Cleaning the carb didn't do it on the 026. Still won't idle, revs high and runs on choke, take choke off and saw dies unless I'm giving it gas. I think the next step is to swap carbs from a known running 026. This saw WILL run....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you need to get a USC for your carbs. They sure help ! Even the HF ones work ! Just have to keep running it through cycles. I put a little purple power with water in mine. May not want to leave the carb in over night with purple power. OK to do if its not very strong.
> 
> The one Jerry got seems to be a lot better than the HF one. But double the money or more too. LOL



I don`t have a cheaper one to compare it to, the one I have will make the carb dance, it will vibrate around in the basket and I can watch a welling up of fluid through the holes and ports of the carb body. It will cause a stuck in strainer screen pop right out of its bore/well and the screen its self will clean up a bright shiny metal color. I alsn noticed one one carb that was giving me some fits that there was a double stream of very tiny bubbles coming from around the edge of one of the Welch plugs, it dawned upon me that plug was leaking. I sealed it up good and that carb now works great, just like it should.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Cleaning the carb didn't do it on the 026. Still won't idle, revs high and runs on choke, take choke off and saw dies unless I'm giving it gas. I think the next step is to swap carbs from a known running 026. This saw WILL run....



Aint squeels fun !!! ???


----------



## DSS

AU_K2500 said:


> Cleaning the carb didn't do it on the 026. Still won't idle, revs high and runs on choke, take choke off and saw dies unless I'm giving it gas. I think the next step is to swap carbs from a known running 026. This saw WILL run....




If you don't find a good one soon Mark, I got a WT-194 you can have. I got it in a box of parts and I honestly don't know if its any good. I don't have an 026 anymore to try it.


----------



## dancan

I'm sure that if I was to add a bit of sap from a balsam fir to this dark & stormy I'd have instant Buckley's .


----------



## roncoinc

Three things on a USC to consider..
power,,rated in watts..
frequency,,rated in KHZ.
capacity..
Minimums.
42 khz.
50 watts . ( real ) .
smallest capacity usable.

Note,,they all cheat on the specs,it's a crap shoot..


reason for smallest usaabble is most use the same trancducer ( puts out the sound waves ) , in larger and small ones.
result with smaller one is like a V8 in a compact car instead of a truck.

As long as " cavitation " occurs the unit will clean anything..
some lowered powered ones take more time to clean but are a LOT cheaper.

I was going to make one,simple enuf,,but they are so cheap to buy and no diff in them i buy instead


----------



## tbone75

I read somewhere to put a small piece of tin foil in one to see how good it works. Should tear it up if its working.


----------



## tbone75

Little Jake is doing great ! Growing fast !! LOL

Grandpa is stihl a slug. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Little Jake is doing great ! Growing fast !! LOL
> 
> Grandpa is stihl a slug. LOL



He has healed up well from his surgery?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He has healed up well from his surgery?



Yes , very well !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I read somewhere to put a small piece of tin foil in one to see how good it works. Should tear it up if its working.



If you want a good one,,get one rated and approved for medical....if you can afford the payments !! LOl !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes , very well !



That is great,glad to hear that.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If you want a good one,,get one rated and approved for medical....if you can afford the payments !! LOl !!!



Looked at a couple used ones on flea bay. :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

Worked on the 395 muffler today,man was i unprepared for that..
Jerry saved the day 
the parts he sent were all needed .
even the rubber bumper on the top of the muffler 
muff mount bracket to case bolts,muff to cyl mounting bolts,etc..
i even looked at the old ratty muffler he sent to help mod the new one i got


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Cleaning the carb didn't do it on the 026. Still won't idle, revs high and runs on choke, take choke off and saw dies unless I'm giving it gas. I think the next step is to swap carbs from a known running 026. This saw WILL run....



Keep with it and you'll get it. 




Got a few minutes this evening to put the 660 Magnum back together. I've got the run problem solved, just like the owner wanted but I'm not happy with it yet. I am waiting on my M5 helicoil set to come in so I can get 4 screws to hold the recoil on again. I did not pull the limiters on this one but looking from advice from you seasoned vets, it's dead stock. Should I pull them and richen it some or leave well enough alone. It's been run this way for 10 years and I hate to mess with a good thing. It's not a felling saw, just bucks a few logs a day at the saw mill. No muffler mod or anything else...

Ran it for a few minutes and I can say the unlimited coil on a Stihl is nice; as is all of that displacement!

I keep knocking these things out I'll be on the hunt for more projects!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Worked on the 395 muffler today,man was i unprepared for that..
> Jerry saved the day
> the parts he sent were all needed .
> even the rubber bumper on the top of the muffler
> muff mount bracket to case bolts,muff to cyl mounting bolts,etc..
> i even looked at the old ratty muffler he sent to help mod the new one i got



Get it all together ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looked at a couple used ones on flea bay. :msp_scared:




Now here is a nice one..
multiple 60 watt transducers..
still not medical quality 

good thing is bidding only starts at $499 !!


Industrial 12 Liter 660 Watts Heated Ultrasonic Cleaner 34 7 HB612 | eBay


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Forgot to mention I got 3 chapters read in this HAM guide Ron.. makes much more sense now.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Keep with it and you'll get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few minutes this evening to put the 660 Magnum back together. I've got the run problem solved, just like the owner wanted but I'm not happy with it yet. I am waiting on my M5 helicoil set to come in so I can get 4 screws to hold the recoil on again. I did not pull the limiters on this one but looking from advice from you seasoned vets, it's dead stock. Should I pull them and richen it some or leave well enough alone. It's been run this way for 10 years and I hate to mess with a good thing. It's not a felling saw, just bucks a few logs a day at the saw mill. No muffler mod or anything else...
> 
> Ran it for a few minutes and I can say the unlimited coil on a Stihl is nice; as is all of that displacement!
> 
> I keep knocking these things out I'll be on the hunt for more projects!



Min-Mac attack ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'm sure that if I was to add a bit of sap from a balsam fir to this dark & stormy I'd have instant Buckley's .



You must like it......you seem to keep drinking them.....LOL!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Get it all together ?



Yup !! sure did...
put it in a box while i work on the rest of the saw


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Keep with it and you'll get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few minutes this evening to put the 660 Magnum back together. I've got the run problem solved, just like the owner wanted but I'm not happy with it yet. I am waiting on my M5 helicoil set to come in so I can get 4 screws to hold the recoil on again. I did not pull the limiters on this one but looking from advice from you seasoned vets, it's dead stock. Should I pull them and richen it some or leave well enough alone. It's been run this way for 10 years and I hate to mess with a good thing. It's not a felling saw, just bucks a few logs a day at the saw mill. No muffler mod or anything else...
> 
> Ran it for a few minutes and I can say the unlimited coil on a Stihl is nice; as is all of that displacement!
> 
> I keep knocking these things out I'll be on the hunt for more projects!



What is it running for RPM now?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now here is a nice one..
> multiple 60 watt transducers..
> still not medical quality
> 
> good thing is bidding only starts at $499 !!
> 
> 
> Industrial 12 Liter 660 Watts Heated Ultrasonic Cleaner 34 7 HB612 | eBay



No thanks !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup !! sure did...
> put it in a box while i work on the rest of the saw



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Min-Mac attack ! :hmm3grin2orange:



You got it!! They are also a needed addition to my useable saws. I've never had a limbing saw but I'm sure they can be handy instead of just using a 372 for everything!



pioneerguy600 said:


> What is it running for RPM now?



Didn't check it tonight.. dinner was ready! Will check it tomorrow evening though. What are they supposed to be set at factory?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright.. TIME for this slacker.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You got it!! They are also a needed addition to my useable saws. I've never had a limbing saw but I'm sure they can be handy instead of just using a 372 for everything!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't check it tonight.. dinner was ready! Will check it tomorrow evening though. What are they supposed to be set at factory?



You need a 350 Husky ! I only have 7 of them and 2- 346XPs . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright.. TIME for this slacker.



Nite SLACKER !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> You got it!! They are also a needed addition to my useable saws. I've never had a limbing saw but I'm sure they can be handy instead of just using a 372 for everything!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't check it tonight.. dinner was ready! Will check it tomorrow evening though. What are they supposed to be set at factory?



12,500 would be safe if its totally stock. My modified 066 runs 15,000 but needs its fuel tank filled at least twice per hour, more if its just bucking firewood.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 12,500 would be safe if its totally stock. My modified 066 runs 15,000 but needs its fuel tank filled at least twice per hour, more if its just bucking firewood.



Seems I know a saw that loves fuel ? LOL I am very happy to feed it all it wants too ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seems I know a saw that loves fuel ? LOL I am very happy to feed it all it wants too ! LOL



Yeah,..if you want them to turn up you have to feed them.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..if you want them to turn up you have to feed them.....LOL



Stihl the most fun saw I have ! Its looking much better than it did too ! Just don't want it to look perfect , I wouldn't want to take it out ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stihl the most fun saw I have ! Its looking much better than it did too ! Just don't want it to look perfect , I wouldn't want to take it out ! LOL



Exactly,..if you fix them up too nice it is hard to dirty them up by running them. Running them is the most fun, more than building them....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Exactly,..if you fix them up too nice it is hard to dirty them up by running them. Running them is the most fun, more than building them....LOL



That saw needs to be ran , not just looked at ! LOL This one 064 won't get out much when I get done with it. LOL The P52 won't either ! Just once in a while for fun. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That saw needs to be ran , not just looked at ! LOL This one 064 won't get out much when I get done with it. LOL The P52 won't either ! Just once in a while for fun. LOL



I have some of those shelf saws also, but I have others just like them for runners.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have some of those shelf saws also, but I have others just like them for runners.



I have another P52 to play with. LOL Just not sure what one to put the 62 P&C on ? Think the one to play with, I have that new 51 jug I should use it on the nice one, may need to find a piston ? Can't find any difference in it and a 52 jug ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have another P52 to play with. LOL Just not sure what one to put the 62 P&C on ? Think the one to play with, I have that new 51 jug I should use it on the nice one, may need to find a piston ? Can't find any difference in it and a 52 jug ?



Should be the same cylinder, the piston may or may not be the same, I would need to be able to measure the width of the small end of the connecting rod.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Should be the same cylinder, the piston may or may not be the same, I would need to be able to measure the width of the small end of the connecting rod.



I can do that,I have 2 cranks laying here. One is out of a P51,other is a P52. I have both pistons to look at too ! DUH ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

May be able to build another P51/52/60 . May have close to enough parts ? Just not sure I want to ? May be best to just save the parts !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have another P52 to play with. LOL Just not sure what one to put the 62 P&C on ? Think the one to play with, I have that new 51 jug I should use it on the nice one, may need to find a piston ? Can't find any difference in it and a 52 jug ?



They used a different piston and cylinder number for the ones on the 51 over the ones for the 52.What the differences were they do not tell us.

http://s30387.gridserver.com/partsDiagrams/Pioneer%20P51.pdf

http://s30387.gridserver.com/partsDiagrams/Pioneer%20P52.pdf


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I can do that,I have 2 cranks laying here. One is out of a P51,other is a P52. I have both pistons to look at too ! DUH ! LOL



There you go, if they measure up the same then they will swap.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There you go, if they measure up the same then they will swap.



I will do that tomorrow ! Thanks for the help " AGAIN " Jerry. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They used a different piston and cylinder number for the ones on the 51 over the ones for the 52.What the differences were they do not tell us.
> 
> http://s30387.gridserver.com/partsDiagrams/Pioneer%20P51.pdf
> 
> http://s30387.gridserver.com/partsDiagrams/Pioneer%20P52.pdf



Glad the rings are the same number ! Got 2 sets of them ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Glad the rings are the same number ! Got 2 sets of them ! LOL



The more you have the less you will need to find.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The more you have the less you will need to find.



Got one set first,then seen they are the right ones, I ordered another set ! LOL Thin ones !


----------



## pioneerguy600

The crank and rod are the same number for both saws, the pistons will therefore interchange.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The crank and rod are the same number for both saws, the pistons will therefore interchange.



Wonder if I can find a new piston anywhere ? LOL I think one of these should be good to use. But if I can find a new one for not to bad of price I would get it.
If I could find a new looking green/gray ? wrap handle it wold look just like new !


----------



## tbone75

Slug bot slime by ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## dancan

Jerry579 said:


> Nope I am gonna buy this.........]



See, look what you went and did John , you woke up Jerr579


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> You must like it......you seem to keep drinking them.....LOL!!!!



They won't take any bottles back for a deposit refund if there is any fluid in it so I've got to get all muh money's worth .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew! Bit early for me with this time change and all but to have my evening daylight back is priceless. Ugh..time to pack the lunch box and out the door.....


----------



## tbone75

Morning , I guess ? Another one of them nights of up every hour or two.


----------



## tbone75

Guess I need to start a fire,my furnace is running. LOL Need to any way , rain all day they say,gets to damp in my basement.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ladies. 

Seems yesterday was plenty of time to acclimate to the change, woke up right on time this morning. Seems we had a REAL spam.not come through last night.


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaaawwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..............................

sure is nice being able to get up when i want and not havta make it to that " W " place on time


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yyaaaawwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..............................
> 
> sure is nice being able to get up when i want and not havta make it to that " W " place on time



Got to agree with you Ron , never did like that alarm clock. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

QUOTE=roncoinc;4207926]Yyaaaawwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..............................

sure is nice being able to get up when i want and not havta make it to that " W " place on time [/QUOTE]



tbone75 said:


> Got to agree with you Ron , never did like that alarm clock. LOL



Ill take waking up early over being old and gimpy any day!!!!!.


----------



## roncoinc

Was just able to update a parts order.
ordered on phone satday but they dont pull parts weekends.
they open 7 am so had to call early.
nice thing about phone orders is you get to talk to somebody and see if it is in stock ,get apdates on total cost etc..

Ordered the two part 55 oil gear puller................... $17.15
AV rubber mount for the 395 .................................$2.42
tank handle side spacers,ebay $7.95 ea,got two fer ...$8.84
shipping and handling ..........................................$7.95
..........total cost to my door...................................$36.36

......


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> QUOTE=roncoinc;4207926]Yyaaaawwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..............................
> 
> sure is nice being able to get up when i want and not havta make it to that " W " place on time





Ill take waking up early over being old and gimpy any day!!!!!.[/QUOTE]

Dang kids !

And I agree 100% !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was just able to update a parts order.
> ordered on phone satday but they dont pull parts weekends.
> they open 7 am so had to call early.
> nice thing about phone orders is you get to talk to somebody and see if it is in stock ,get apdates on total cost etc..
> 
> Ordered the two part 55 oil gear puller................... $17.15
> AV rubber mount for the 395 .................................$2.42
> tank handle side spacers,ebay $7.95 ea,got two fer ...$8.84
> shipping and handling ..........................................$7.95
> ..........total cost to my door...................................$36.36
> 
> ......



Don't sound bad at all ! I will be looking there for parts !


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> QUOTE=roncoinc;4207926]Yyaaaawwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..............................
> 
> sure is nice being able to get up when i want and not havta make it to that " W " place on time





Ill take waking up early over being old and gimpy any day!!!!!.[/QUOTE]

Sometimes you dont have a choice 
I could have retired 40 yrs ago but thot i wanted to keep working,,foolish me !!!!
I did enjoy working and it kept me healthy,,no tellin what or where i would be if i did do it earlier..


Sent you an email ..


----------



## tbone75

Ron did you figure out if you have the right saw for our little project ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron did you figure out if you have the right saw for our little project ?



Yes,,but i have the big heavy 60 cc model,not much to gain there,will look for a 46cc model.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yes,,but i have the big heavy 60 cc model,not much to gain there,will look for a 46cc model.



They weigh the same,only difference is the P&C. Ed said his weighs 11 lbs I think ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> They weigh the same,only difference is the P&C. Ed said his weighs 11 lbs I think ?



I will weight it today !!
this thing is as big as any 60cc saw.
bigger than a 50cc dolly.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I will weight it today !!
> this thing is as big as any 60cc saw.
> bigger than a 50cc dolly.



????? Something don't sound right ? Is it just like the pix you posted of the maybe Sparky saw ? That one is the same as the Poulan 3400-3800. Not the right saw for the project. I know those are a little heavy.
Poulan 2700/2800/3000/3300 is what you want or the Craftsman like them.


----------



## tbone75

This is the one Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This is the one Ron.



Looks like that only bigger.
yeh,the pic of the maybe sparky saw is the one i have.
may have others under the shop.

will be a couple weeks before parts get here anyway.


----------



## IEL

morning. Got some more trail clearing, and firewood cutting today.


----------



## roncoinc

iel said:


> morning. Got some more trail clearing, and firewood cutting today.



vaca !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks like that only bigger.
> yeh,the pic of the maybe sparky saw is the one i have.
> may have others under the shop.
> 
> will be a couple weeks before parts get here anyway.



That saw you showed is different,won't work. Fuel tank is inside that one,mine is the handle. Any Poulan 2700-3300 will work,or Craftsman like them.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I can see it now, a run on the older Poulan machines just like the run on the Earthquake saws a few months ago....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I can see it now, a run on the older Poulan machines just like the run on the Earthquake saws a few months ago....



Think it already begun ! LOL Ed created a monster ! And not just the saw ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just got the ok to order a new P&C for this TS500i. I'm pretty stoked about this rebuild. First fuel injected one I've seen or played with. I am curious if it will just start up when done or will need tweaking via computer for initial tune and test... we will see!


----------



## AU_K2500

Pulled the B&C off the Farmsaw. Wiped up all the oil. Tried to start it. (Was having trouble in the field) burbled to life after drawing fuel. Wiped up the oil again. Filled the oil and put a fresh depends under it. Will check back in a day or two. Will be easier to see where its coming from now.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dang you must be busy today John, you are awful quiet!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dang you must be busy today John, you are awful quiet!



Yep , been busy working on my 028 Super . Wanted something easy today. LOL Bad P&C on it , I found another P&C a while back. It was clean when I got it,so easy one to fix. Got it glued together now. Have to get a fuel line and air filter for it , sure thought I had them ?
Cleaned the muffler up and painted it. Not much left to do on it.

The ring showed up today for the 49Sp ! Now I can get back to it !


----------



## tbone75

Piston out on the 028 , no idea what got in there ? Can't find anything anywhere ? Jug will be fine with just a little cleaning.
The piston hasn't been in there very long. Golf piston , OEM now. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Piston out on the 028 , no idea what got in there ? Can't find anything anywhere ? Jug will be fine with just a little cleaning.
> The piston hasn't been in there very long. Golf piston , OEM now. LOL



Looks like a chunk came out and landed on TOP of the piston ??


----------



## dancan

The arrow took a chunk out of the piston ?


----------



## roncoinc

Kind of at a spot as to what to do now..
got interested in the 395 and did a John and put the 55 aside for a bit 

so i brot the 395 p&c in to map it for grinding.
got the 55 all ready to grind.
so,,it looks like get out the grinder and do BOTH jugs !! 
nothing wild,,only mild,,clean,smooth,,enlarge...
the husky 55 aint a screamer anyway but i did the muffler and will do some on the in and out holes to help it along..
the 395 with the BB kit ?? well,what ya wanna do to 100 cc's ??
already did the muffler on that and will probly work the jug a bit..
got 30 thou squish without a gasket...
will do in and out holes and something mild on the transfers and some blending where needed..
maybe raise the out hole the amount of the base gasket i will leave out and a tad more to get rpm's up,,will make for a nice ring transition that way on the AM jug 
a tad up on the upper txfers and blend toward the intake..
then will see if i can blend the lower txfers down more into the skirt..
it will all be an eyeball thing as i go along..
durned china 55 jug is done so nice caint do much to it.cept like i said,widen a bit on the holes..
all this prob not even worth takin pix off..


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> The arrow took a chunk out of the piston ?



Dang man,,dont ya know nutin bout steels ??
the arrow points to the special addition on the exhaust port to make the middle close sooner and split the flow off to the sides for more power !!!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Dang man,,dont ya know nutin bout steels ??
> the arrow points to the special addition on the exhaust port to make the middle close sooner and split the flow off to the sides for more power !!!



Then the groove above the top ring lets exhaust gases flow both ways around the top ring helping push the piston down for more power and better scavenging !!

Squeel beergineering !!


----------



## dancan

Rare factory Power Port Piston option ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Kind of at a spot as to what to do now..
> got interested in the 395 and did a John and put the 55 aside for a bit
> 
> so i brot the 395 p&c in to map it for grinding.
> got the 55 all ready to grind.
> so,,it looks like get out the grinder and do BOTH jugs !!
> nothing wild,,only mild,,clean,smooth,,enlarge...
> the husky 55 aint a screamer anyway but i did the muffler and will do some on the in and out holes to help it along..
> the 395 with the BB kit ?? well,what ya wanna do to 100 cc's ??
> already did the muffler on that and will probly work the jug a bit..
> got 30 thou squish without a gasket...
> will do in and out holes and something mild on the transfers and some blending where needed..
> maybe raise the out hole the amount of the base gasket i will leave out and a tad more to get rpm's up,,will make for a nice ring transition that way on the AM jug
> a tad up on the upper txfers and blend toward the intake..
> then will see if i can blend the lower txfers down more into the skirt..
> it will all be an eyeball thing as i go along..
> durned china 55 jug is done so nice caint do much to it.cept like i said,widen a bit on the holes..
> all this prob not even worth takin pix off..



2 at a time ! Slugs can't do that ! :msp_ohmy: They get lost with one !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Then the groove above the top ring lets exhaust gases flow both ways around the top ring helping push the piston down for more power and better scavenging !!
> 
> Squeel beergineering !!



Both rings were busted too ? Something got between the jug and piston ? Or maybe it caught something in the exhaust ?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Both rings were busted too ? Something got between the jug and piston ? Or maybe it caught something in the exhaust ?



Nah , the builder just didn't have enough breakfast .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nah , the builder just didn't have enough breakfast .



Bacon !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

A whack of bacon accessories here , sorry no chainsaws .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Piston out on the 028 , no idea what got in there ? Can't find anything anywhere ? Jug will be fine with just a little cleaning.
> The piston hasn't been in there very long. Golf piston , OEM now. LOL



Ring catch on the exhaust port on the downstroke.


----------



## dancan

Everyone out ordering bacon accessories ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Got the 660 done tonight. Thanks for the thoughts Jerry, it was turning 13500-13800 free RPM. Liberated the carb adjustments and fed it some fuel. Brought it down to 12500 and it seems much happier. Also had to helicoil all for recoil bolts on this saw. I will say it feels like a horse of a saw.. too bad I didn't get a chance to run it under load tonight. 


I also think that this owner is using used motor oil for bar lube... :msp_unsure: It sure gives me incentive to get my 288 back together, then on to Mini land.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ring catch on the exhaust port on the downstroke.



Yup,,common problem with squeels,,it's the china made cyl's they use..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ring catch on the exhaust port on the downstroke.



Sure looks like it , OEM jug never been touched ? Wonder why it would do that ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Everyone out ordering bacon accessories ?



Not me,,was watching a fight and a hockey game broke out !!

even some mericans one the teams


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure looks like it , OEM jug never been touched ? Wonder why it would do that ?



Read post just above yours !!


----------



## tbone75

Got A box of P52 parts ready to mail out and another box ready too.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Read post just above yours !!



Thought you liked them china jugs ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thought you liked them china jugs ? :hmm3grin2orange:



I do !!

just not the one's steel uses !!

ground on that NWP for the 395 you sent me tonite..
Holy chit !! never put a grinder to anythins so HARD !!!
thot my bit was dull,,put a new one in,,still HARD !!
make a squeel jug look like made of putty !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I do !!
> 
> just not the one's steel uses !!
> 
> ground on that NWP for the 395 you sent me tonite..
> Holy chit !! never put a grinder to anythins so HARD !!!
> thot my bit was dull,,put a new one in,,still HARD !!
> make a squeel jug look like made of putty !!



Think its a NWP BB kit on my Kita. It wasn't easy ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07




----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure looks like it , OEM jug never been touched ? Wonder why it would do that ?



There is a piece of the ring embedded in the piston just under that bump sticking up. That saw was running with ring too tight for the bore.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


>



Nice work Jim.
I tried out the jig I made, it works great, better than I thought it might.


----------



## jimdad07

This was Sunday's milling in the afternoon, did a bunch a work at the cheese store and then took the mill out. Started about 2:30 in the afternoon and was done by about 5:30, only did one log. I have about six more to do at this place and six more from this place in my yard to do. Not to mention all of the cottonwood I have to mill yet by the driveway. I like this new Alaskan I made, much easier to use than the first one I made and very light. I like it much better than the carriage mill I built, I can do the log right in place. The only slower part of the Alaskan is the setup time for the first cut. I ended up with five slabs at 22" wide and the last two only a couple of inches narrower. I also have a few more caps to make benches out of to sell this summer.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is a piece of the ring embedded in the piston just under that bump sticking up. That saw was running with ring too tight for the bore.



They didn't check the ring gap I bet. The one I put in is good ! LOL Real nice OEM top end ! Just need the fuel line and air filter. Ready to run !


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice work Jim.
> I tried out the jig I made, it works great, better than I thought it might.



It's a lot of fun to use, I need to build a shed for the lawn mower and the Gravelys plus I need to hit those cotton wood logs for cabinet wood to sell stuff. It can be labor intensive but it's not as bad as people think, nice to be able to cut a log up as it sits and just carry the boards away. The 9010 does a good job of it, a 28" bar works great with ripping chain. Those slabs were heavy, I'll wager they were about 150# or better each. At least that's what my body said by the time I got them all carted across the yard to the shop on my back one at a time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They didn't check the ring gap I bet. The one I put in is good ! LOL Real nice OEM top end ! Just need the fuel line and air filter. Ready to run !



That would be my best guess,seen it many times, the aftermath that is.
When the ring ends hit together the ring has to bulge out, easiest place to bulge out is the exhaust port. I still have a 394 jug here that the previous owner put a set of rings in, they broke on his first cut, never checked ring end gap before install.


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry, how did the 690 do on the mill?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It's a lot of fun to use, I need to build a shed for the lawn mower and the Gravelys plus I need to hit those cotton wood logs for cabinet wood to sell stuff. It can be labor intensive but it's not as bad as people think, nice to be able to cut a log up as it sits and just carry the boards away. The 9010 does a good job of it, a 28" bar works great with ripping chain. Those slabs were heavy, I'll wager they were about 150# or better each. At least that's what my body said by the time I got them all carted across the yard to the shop on my back one at a time.



I find mine to slide along through the wood very nicely, that Solo 690 seems to pull the 36" bar and milling chain with little effort through the hardwood I first milled and the pine I milled since cuts even easier. I can get lots of big pine logs here as no mill wants them and they have been left growing for the last 80-90 years mostly untouched. Most lots we clear there are 4-6 that have to come down and they just get burned on site til now. I made 6 really nice planks from one just a couple weeks ago way back in the backwoods. I have two pine logs saved at work now to mill up soon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry, how did the 690 do on the mill?



It is a serious torque saw with a very heavy clutch, it pulls that 36" bar and milling chain without missing a beat. I just let the milling chain sort of self feed, I haven`t had to push the rig to get the saw to cut at all.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I find mine to slide along through the wood very nicely, that Solo 609 seems to pull the 36" bar and milling chain with little effort through the hardwood I first milled and the pine I milled since cuts even easier. I can get lots of big pine logs here as no mill wants them and they have been left growing for the last 80-90 years mostly untouched. Most lots we clear there are 4-6 that have to come down and they just get burned on site til now. I made 6 really nice planks from one just a couple weeks ago way back in the backwoods. I have two pine logs saved at work now to mill up soon.



I am very surprised that you haven't gotten into it before now. I do know that I need to get a back up saw for the mill. Might try to find a 660 or a 395xp somewhere down the road, Rob is sending that 088 crankcase here at some point, that will be a good one to for sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I am very surprised that you haven't gotten into it before now. I do know that I need to get a back up saw for the mill. Might try to find a 660 or a 395xp somewhere down the road, Rob is sending that 088 crankcase here at some point, that will be a good one to for sure.



I can get a band mill brought over any time I want but for just doing up one or two logs at a time it is hardly worth it. Then with the band mill we need to lift the log up on the carriage so I have to move an excavator over to do that. That is just a bit more bother than what milling a couple of logs is really worth so making a milling rig that can be used right where the log lays is the better option. I can use a 070 or either 090 on this same rig if the job becomes too big for the Solo.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can get a band mill brought over any time I want but for just doing up one or two logs at a time it is hardly worth it. Then with the band mill we need to lift the log up on the carriage so I have to move an excavator over to do that. That is just a bit more bother than what milling a couple of logs is really worth so making a milling rig that can be used right where the log lays is the better option. I can use a 070 or either 090 on this same rig if the job becomes too big for the Solo.



It's a fun reason to run a chainsaw. Milling is a nice break for me from everything else, it's like therapy plus it allows me access to a lot more lumber than most people can get for free. A lot of people look at a log and can't see the potential for what a person can do with it, makes it nice for me around here.


----------



## jimdad07

How old is your 690?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> How old is your 690?



Jim,..I really have no idea, it was the one I won from Terry Landrum Logging in that draw he held for the Busted up Logger. I really don`t know much about these saws yet but this one has been used very little before I got it.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jim,..I really have no idea, it was the one I won from Terry Landrum Logging in that draw he held for the Busted up Logger. I really don`t know much about these saws yet but this one has been used very little before I got it.



If it's the right vintage then it will be wither the same as the Dolmaer 9010 or the 9000. When I went to buy my 9010 (the problem child one that blew up twice) my dealer could either get me the 690 or the 9010, same saw at the time. I wanted the Dolly stickers on the saw but could have had the Solo for $800 and change.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> If it's the right vintage then it will be wither the same as the Dolmaer 9010 or the 9000. When I went to buy my 9010 (the problem child one that blew up twice) my dealer could either get me the 690 or the 9010, same saw at the time. I wanted the Dolly stickers on the saw but could have had the Solo for $800 and change.



I haven`t found much info on this saw but I really didn`t do much looking. It ran fine right out of the box, it was really clean for a used saw, comp air cleaned it right up. It had an oil leak, I think that is why it was donated to the cause. There was nothing broke or missing on it but I could tell it rode around in the back bed of a truck more than it got used. I pulled the muffler to look at the piston. It still has the machining marks on the piston, no wear at all and the compression is really high on it.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I haven`t found much info on this saw but I really didn`t do much looking. It ran fine right out of the box, it was really clean for a used saw, comp air cleaned it right up. It had an oil leak, I think that is why it was donated to the cause. There was nothing broke or missing on it but I could tell it rode around in the back bed of a truck more than it got used. I pulled the muffler to look at the piston. It still has the machining marks on the piston, no wear at all and the compression is really high on it.



You will put it through its paces milling with it. Milling is hard on a saw if you don't let the saw idle every few feet to cool it down, I'm sure you know that one better than I do. I have milled quite a bit with that 9010 and knock on wood it is holding up remarkably well. I need to get a few extra air filters for it though to have out in the woods so I can just swap them out and not have to worry about cleaning them every couple of slabs.


----------



## jimdad07

Have a good night guys, time for me to call it.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Have a good night guys, time for me to call it.



Nite Jim


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Have a good night guys, time for me to call it.



Nite Jim.


----------



## dancan

The bacon's ready ......


----------



## dancan

Shihl on Huusuqee time I see .


----------



## Cantdog

Seems that way....Stihl dark out...so confused.....


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> The bacon's ready ......



Mmmm, Bacon! I knew I should have stopped for breakfast on the way in. Damnit Dan, your making me hungry.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Not me,,was watching a fight and a hockey game broke out !!
> 
> even some mericans one the teams



We start training early up here , even use cops for referees LOL

6 police called to hockey fight in Dartmouth - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew! 

All of this reading on mills and pictures of pretty slabs of wood tells me I know what my 288 is destined to be. l was looking at Granberg mills yesterday and then someone mentioned Panther mills. They have some decent prices and free shipping right now so I'll probably go that route. Looks like rough sawed lumber is anywhere from 1.00 / bf to over 5.00 / bf around here. Be a fun way to run my saws and make a little extra spending money. I now know another requirement of the next house, covered storage for milled lumber for drying!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> We start training early up here , even use cops for referees LOL
> 
> 6 police called to hockey fight in Dartmouth - Nova Scotia - CBC News





Oh what's a Canadian Fundy Boy to do?????? Hit somebody!!!! Ahhhh good ol Warren Zevon............


----------



## tbone75

Going to glue the top end on the 49SP this morning , then go digging for the air filter and fuel line for the 028 ? LOL
Robin I found a black air box for the 521 for 3.50. LOL Went ahead and got it. 
Your going to have several more spare parts coming you way soon. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,................

I just noticed one thing i will do today,,take the 55 muffler off the woodstove ,,cover been down and it been hiding in there for days.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yyaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,................
> 
> I just noticed one thing i will do today,,take the 55 muffler off the woodstove ,,cover been down and it been hiding in there for days.



Got my 028 muffler laying on the back of my stove. LOL The 49SP muffler will be,soon as it gets here ?


----------



## roncoinc

Oil pump gear puller should be here in a couple days...for that 55 .
caint see having the saw all the way down and having new seals sitting there and not using them.
dont know why the top end got so scored but this time i know it wont be because of a seal .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got my 028 muffler laying on the back of my stove. LOL The 49SP muffler will be,soon as it gets here ?



i thot you couldnt do that with your stove ??


----------



## tbone75

Not sure if I will dig out a 372 or 371 for this BB kit I got ? Starting on that today I think. Got to do something with that jug ? Top of that exhaust port needs arched more I think.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> i thot you couldnt do that with your stove ??



Not as hot as I would like it , but gets warm enough I can't lay my hand on it more than a sec. Better than nothing.


----------



## tbone75

I will put it in the toaster oven for a bit too.


----------



## roncoinc

wtf ???

i say,,,,WTF !!????

was checking the squish and tracing the holes on the 395 piston yestday.
could only find two cyl bolts...
went to store and put one in the thread/size checker thingys they have,,didnt fit any metric holes ??
it fit in the sae 1/4 - 20 perfect !! wtf ????????????
so came back with enough of em.
Ooppss,,,NOW i know why the IPL showed two diff numbers for the bolts,,base is thicker on the intake side so needs longer bolts !!!
back to the hardware store 

will check my grinding and check RING END GAP and glue it together soon.
going to leave the squish at 30 thou without a gasket,,,dunno how much to be gained by sending the jug out to have maybe 10 thou taken off ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not sure if I will dig out a 372 or 371 for this BB kit I got ? Starting on that today I think. Got to do something with that jug ? Top of that exhaust port needs arched more I think.



On this 395 the base gaket was 20 thou thick when i removed it.
i used that to arch the out hole a bit more.
wasnt flat,was arched but is more now and got the timing back to close.


----------



## tbone75

I got a purdy muffler , no dents ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> On this 395 the base gaket was 20 thou thick when i removed it.
> i used that to arch the out hole a bit more.
> wasnt flat,was arched but is more now and got the timing back to close.



Sounds like a plan to me ! Just a little more arch and bevel things real good.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> wtf ???
> 
> i say,,,,WTF !!????
> 
> was checking the squish and tracing the holes on the 395 piston yestday.
> could only find two cyl bolts...
> went to store and put one in the thread/size checker thingys they have,,didnt fit any metric holes ??
> it fit in the sae 1/4 - 20 perfect !! wtf ????????????
> so came back with enough of em.
> Ooppss,,,NOW i know why the IPL showed two diff numbers for the bolts,,base is thicker on the intake side so needs longer bolts !!!
> back to the hardware store
> 
> will check my grinding and check RING END GAP and glue it together soon.
> going to leave the squish at 30 thou without a gasket,,,dunno how much to be gained by sending the jug out to have maybe 10 thou taken off ??



Someone has retapped them holes.
Really don't know how much you would gain taking 10 thou. off ? I read some saws run better with more room in there too ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Someone has retapped them holes.
> Really don't know how much you would gain taking 10 thou. off ? I read some saws run better with more room in there too ?



Even tho it does have a decomp 100cc will stihl be a bit to pull over 

thinking of putting a 18in bar on it and having fun !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Even tho it does have a decomp 100cc will stihl be a bit to pull over
> 
> thinking of putting a 18in bar on it and having fun !



I like that idea ! :hmm3grin2orange: Get another rim for it too ! 9 pin ? Or am I going the wrong way ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I like that idea ! :hmm3grin2orange: Get another rim for it too ! 9 pin ? Or am I going the wrong way ?



It needs a new rim,,havent pulled it yet to see what it is ?
going up in size will increase chains speed,yes.

Maybe a canmedian suggestion ??


----------



## tbone75

I see Shcoot down there ! Be sending a box of parts out today !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It needs a new rim,,havent pulled it yet to see what it is ?
> going up in size will increase chains speed,yes.
> 
> Maybe a canmedian suggestion ??



I have a 9 here somewhere ? Not sure if it will fit ?


----------



## tbone75

Hope this guy starts bringing me some lumber soon ! Got to get more organized ! Can't find nothing !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have a 9 here somewhere ? Not sure if it will fit ?



I think all larger huskys take the same rim fit.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think all larger huskys take the same rim fit.



I will look for it today while I am digging for other stuff. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have a 9 here somewhere ? Not sure if it will fit ?



All i can find is an 8.. 

Hmmm,,..........


----------



## tbone75

Maybe I should work on a 029 , got one traded off already. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

And people wonder why I'm the way I am.........a wood worker...it's genetic....as well as ancestral...and a family survival trait..(See Motto)

Google Image Result for http://www.scotclans.com/img/scottish_clans/hamilton/crest_big.gif



Origin of Hamilton motto, through


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Maybe I should work on a 029 , got one traded off already. LOL



Aint no fun


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> All i can find is an 8..
> 
> Hmmm,,..........



Not sure what it was for ? May have been 404 ? Sure seems like it was 3/8 ? Just need to find it !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Aint no fun



Yep ! Why its stihl in the box ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Got my 028 muffler laying on the back of my stove. LOL The 49SP muffler will be,soon as it gets here ?



Sorry I been so slack John been busy at the shop...I'll try to get that stuff out to you today...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> And people wonder why I'm the way I am.........a wood worker...it's genetic....as well as ancestral...and a family survival trait..(See Motto)
> ]




Some of us got a pretty good idea of why you are like you are 

suggestion for rim on a 100cc saw with a short bar ??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> And people wonder why I'm the way I am.........a wood worker...it's genetic....as well as ancestral...and a family survival trait..(See Motto)
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.scotclans.com/img/scottish_clans/hamilton/crest_big.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Origin of Hamilton motto, through



A little family history. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Sorry I been so slack John been busy at the shop...I'll try to get that stuff out to you today...



No rush ! LOL That saw is doing just fine ! LOL The muffler is coming from somewhere else ? Forgot where ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Some of us got a pretty good idea of why you are like you are
> 
> suggestion for rim on a 100cc saw with a short bar ??



I see ya fixed it. LOL 10cc saw is a little small. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> A little family history. LOL



LOL yeah only 7-800 yrs......


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Some of us got a pretty good idea of why you are like you are
> 
> suggestion for rim on a 100cc saw with a short bar ??



Probably 8 pin would be good....could probably go 9 with a short bar but may be hard to find and you would most likely have to make a chain to fit...


----------



## tbone75

I better get to digging while this pill is working ! May not last long ? LOL Maybe I will find more stuff I forgot ? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Been day dreaming of whoskies and steels all morning. 

I need more CC's per saw in my herd......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Been day dreaming of whoskies and steels all morning.
> 
> I need more CC's per saw in my herd......



I need atleast one good sized saw too. I've got 365, 372, 288.. but that's where I top out and the Mini Macs are going to skew the average pretty bad too. I *need* something in the 100+ size. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## IEL

morning guys. Got my uncles ms290 tuned up, and it cuts so much better. Thirsty as hell though, drank 1/2 a tank cutting 6 6 foot sawmill slabs (8 inch wide) into firewood.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Probably 8 pin would be good....could probably go 9 with a short bar but may be hard to find and you would most likely have to make a chain to fit...



Am I dreaming or did I hear that you run into issues keeping the chain on the bar with a 9+ pin rim? Something about rim dia gets better than the tail of the bar.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stopped in today and ordered a bunch of Squeal gold... new Mahle jug and piston along with all the other necessary bits for this TS500i. I am keeping my fingers crossed it does not need a computer hookup when I'm done with it. I am hoping that it will just start, tune it's self, and run.


----------



## Scooterbum

Jimmy in NC said:


> I need atleast one good sized saw too. I've got 365, 372, 288.. but that's where I top out and the Mini Macs are going to skew the average pretty bad too. I *need* something in the 100+ size. :msp_biggrin:



Save your coins up and send that 288 to that "Emu Legged dude" and you'll forget all about 100cc's completely.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Save your coins up and send that 288 to that "Emu Legged dude" and you'll forget all about 100cc's completely.



Good idea !  Way cheaper too ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Early Slug lunch , and back break. Stihl cleaning on the 49SP jug , no idea what they glued it on with. Nasty stuff to get off !

Sanded down and primed a clutch cover for the 028 , maybe ? Have one that looks OK , but thought I would try painting one . I got some rattle can Stihl gray & orange paint .


----------



## tbone75

Can't find that 9 pin ? All I can find is one 8 for a Stihl , thought I had 3 or 4 of them too ? And 7s for others. May be in a box somewhere or in the trash ? LOL I know I would never use it. Got a pile of 3/8 - 7 ? Must have came with other stuff ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Will keep that in mind Scoot. Right now I need to get it together though as the pie eating freak likes them running when they arrive and is much cheaper that way.


----------



## jimdad07

Six cubes makes one fine limbing saw...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Six cubes makes one fine limbing saw...



Is that 6 MiniMac's tethered together?


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Is that 6 MiniMac's tethered together?



Tethered together........tied to a cinder block.....at the bottom of a lake.


Yes. 


How do you think Robin moores(sp) his sailboat?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Tethered together........tied to a cinder block.....at the bottom of a lake.
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> How do you think Robin moores(sp) his sailboat?



Now I know where to find more projects!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Now I know where to find more projects!



We see what you have to say after you get them running !


----------



## tbone75

2 hr break , looking for parts and ordering them. Time to get back to saws !
Not going to get near as far as I hoped today. LOL 371/2 may be tomorrow ? LOL Unless I find something else I would rather do ? LOL
Just never know till I get in the shop !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dang..it's so quiet here today... Busy moving network computers around in the office. I was not hired for this and I don't like doing it!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dang..it's so quiet here today... Busy moving network computers around in the office. I was not hired for this and I don't like doing it!



Is it more fun than moving chainsaws around the shop ?


----------



## tbone75

Made it to the PO and back. Now its Slug feeding time again ? Haven't did enough to get hungry ? :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

Holy CHIT !!!!!!!!!!

bot a bottle of loctite ,, .34 oz $17 !!!!!!!!!!!

Uncle mongo !! where are you when we need you !!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Is it more fun than moving chainsaws around the shop ?



NOPE! I'd rather do saws any day of the week!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Can't find that 9 pin ? All I can find is one 8 for a Stihl , thought I had 3 or 4 of them too ? And 7s for others. May be in a box somewhere or in the trash ? LOL I know I would never use it. Got a pile of 3/8 - 7 ? Must have came with other stuff ?



Steel will fit as long as it has the larger center hole,,try it on a 372..
dont know if i could get an 8 local.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> And people wonder why I'm the way I am.........a wood worker...it's genetic....as well as ancestral...and a family survival trait..(See Motto)
> 
> Google Image Result for ww.scotclans.com/img/scottish_clans/hamilton/crest_



Makes perfect sense to me now .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Steel will fit as long as it has the larger center hole,,try it on a 372..
> dont know if i could get an 8 local.



I will do that !

Been busy with a couple guys from work. LOL They picked up there saws and brought another Stihl ! MS 200T with a busted fuel tank. Wonder how hard that will be to find ?

Stihl didn't get the P& C on the 49SP ! LOL Maybe tomorrow ? Bout whipped for the day.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Makes perfect sense to me now .



Though you might see the humor....LOL!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Been a long day so far. 5-5 at work. Good news, heard back from HR with Altec about a position in NC. 

Going to the garage to try a good carb on the 026. Should have another coming from a cow in Nadia in the near future.


----------



## Cantdog

Didn't get your stuff out today John.......tomorrow for sure.....I'll be at the shop all day....gotta do the "W" thing Thurs and Fri...

Shop rearrangement is going well.... put 48 saws in shelves today...building some head shelves over part of the bench and all the way around a window tomorrow...saw stuff on one side of the window and above and below the window...carbide shaper cutters and insert heads and their HSS knives as well as moulder knives in the shelves on the right side of that window. I'm not taking pics until it's all done......Uncle Rob and PB if you happen to read this post.....I finally moved that giant 1910 mahogany curved bar to its position on the right just as you come through the man door....gotta wire it so it can contain and operate the fridge!! How long did that take??????LOL!!! 

Weird not seeing saws everywhere......good....'cause I know where they are.... but weird.....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Though you might see the humor....LOL!!!



I did after I fixed your link ..............................Bahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## dancan

Ha


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I did after I fixed your link ..............................Bahahahahahahahahahahahahaha




OH man I just spit Ballantines all over..........well everything.......good one.....

What's even better is my great, great grandmother came from Halifax.....an Elizibeth Knowlton.... I just found out today


----------



## dancan

I guess I shouldn't talk , still got this cough medicine , big bottle makes it cheaper by volume .......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I guess I shouldn't talk , still got this cough medicine , big bottle makes it cheaper by volume .......



You really otta give it a tad of lime......cuts the sweetness a little more......cheep.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got a purdy muffler , no dents ! LOL



That`s a nice 028 Super muffler, put them through the blast cabinet and a couple coats of barbecue paint makes them look better than new..


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> You really otta give it a tad of lime......cuts the sweetness a little more......cheep.....



Tried it with lime , tastes better without .
Sap's starting to run , I've got a couple of spigots in some spruce and fir trees ........


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Someone has retapped them holes.
> Really don't know how much you would gain taking 10 thou. off ? I read some saws run better with more room in there too ?



You would gain 50 lbs comp taking that much off and a heck of a lot of torque but these saws don`t need it. Just makes them harder to start but they will pull longer bars and not drop off RPM with those bars buried, I tested them with 36" bars full chisel chain in hard maple.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Tried it with lime , tastes better without .
> Sap's starting to run , I've got a couple of spigots in some spruce and fir trees ........



The white pine will flow even more.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Tried it with lime , tastes better without .
> Sap's starting to run , I've got a couple of spigots in some spruce and fir trees ........



Well you're all set then......


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Well you're all set then......



It grows on ya ....


----------



## roncoinc

Let the chips fly !!!

finished the jug and got to the piston today...


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Let the chips fly !!!
> 
> finished the jug and got to the piston today...



On the 395 BB saw.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Well you're all set then......



Robin have you ever tried drying slabs on edge? My wife's grandfather was a cabinet maker from 1946 when he came home from the war until 1983, the old guy is still with us and sharp as a tack (except when it comes to handling firearms). Anyhow, he says that the best way to dry green wood is laid out on the floor on edge with a couple of inches between them. You ever hear of this?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Let the chips fly !!!
> 
> finished the jug and got to the piston today...



You sure do some nice work with the dremel Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> You sure do some nice work with the dremel Ron.



Tnx Jimbob,,dont use a dremel tho 
use one of therm fancey foot operated handheld bit thingys..


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Tnx Jimbob,,dont use a dremel tho
> use one of therm fancey foot operated handheld bit thingys..



I didn't know that, I'm sure you've said it before and I missed it.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Tnx Jimbob,,dont use a dremel tho
> use one of therm fancey foot operated handheld bit thingys..








That ???


----------



## tbone75

Busy day for a Slug ! Just got done with supper, another friend shows up needing chains sharpened. Did 3 plus made him 2 new ones. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,now to the BAD news 

Johnslugking hates me !! 

Was ready to glue the NWP , BB top end on tonite.
checked ring end gap,,8 thou,,ok...
put the rings on the piston,,,Hhhmmmm,,,,them little pins that keep the rings from moving around seem into the piston quite far ??
oh look ! the rings ends slide rite over them ??
no,,shouldnt be a prob when installed and tight against cyl wall..
lubed everything up a tad and put the slug in the jug..
gave it a spin back and forth and it stopped ???
WTF !!??
tried to pull it up to put the wrist pin in,,nope,,STUCK down to far !!
looked in intake port and no split in the ring ??
spin the piston and can see the pin but no ring end ?
turn some more and see ring end,not even close to pin !!
a small screwdriver pushing on ring and get everything out again..
thinking what the heck did i do !! ???
line everything up again and retry...
now this is not my first rodeo,,,,,,,done this a couple hunderd times anyway..
re-install and push down on piston and a bit of a spin and go to pull up,,NOPE !!
look in intake and ring sticking in the hole almost the width of the ring !!
could NOT manage to get the slug out this time !!
so there it sets....piston stuck in the jug and i cant get it out..


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> That ???



not THAT fancy !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,now to the BAD news
> 
> Johnslugking hates me !!
> 
> Was ready to glue the NWP , BB top end on tonite.
> checked ring end gap,,8 thou,,ok...
> put the rings on the piston,,,Hhhmmmm,,,,them little pins that keep the rings from moving around seem into the piston quite far ??
> oh look ! the rings ends slide rite over them ??
> no,,shouldnt be a prob when installed and tight against cyl wall..
> lubed everything up a tad and put the slug in the jug..
> gave it a spin back and forth and it stopped ???
> WTF !!??
> tried to pull it up to put the wrist pin in,,nope,,STUCK down to far !!
> looked in intake port and no split in the ring ??
> spin the piston and can see the pin but no ring end ?
> turn some more and see ring end,not even close to pin !!
> a small screwdriver pushing on ring and get everything out again..
> thinking what the heck did i do !! ???
> line everything up again and retry...
> now this is not my first rodeo,,,,,,,done this a couple hunderd times anyway..
> re-install and push down on piston and a bit of a spin and go to pull up,,NOPE !!
> look in intake and ring sticking in the hole almost the width of the ring !!
> could NOT manage to get the slug out this time !!
> so there it sets....piston stuck in the jug and i cant get it out..



That is a very big problem, when the ring ends move over/around and catch in the upper transfer, how you going to get in there and get them out.??


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Robin have you ever tried drying slabs on edge? My wife's grandfather was a cabinet maker from 1946 when he came home from the war until 1983, the old guy is still with us and sharp as a tack (except when it comes to handling firearms). Anyhow, he says that the best way to dry green wood is laid out on the floor on edge with a couple of inches between them. You ever hear of this?


.

No I haven't Jim, though I'm sure it would work....just when piled "normal" with sickers between, the weight form the ones above help keep the lower ones from twisting and warping as they dry. Depends on the wood I guess...harder to pile live edge in a cube. Some boat builders pile their live edge cedar on end vertically and crossed by 6' or so over a cable or giant saw horse type deal...kind of a big X with a small top part and much wider bottom part..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,now to the BAD news
> 
> Johnslugking hates me !!
> 
> Was ready to glue the NWP , BB top end on tonite.
> checked ring end gap,,8 thou,,ok...
> put the rings on the piston,,,Hhhmmmm,,,,them little pins that keep the rings from moving around seem into the piston quite far ??
> oh look ! the rings ends slide rite over them ??
> no,,shouldnt be a prob when installed and tight against cyl wall..
> lubed everything up a tad and put the slug in the jug..
> gave it a spin back and forth and it stopped ???
> WTF !!??
> tried to pull it up to put the wrist pin in,,nope,,STUCK down to far !!
> looked in intake port and no split in the ring ??
> spin the piston and can see the pin but no ring end ?
> turn some more and see ring end,not even close to pin !!
> a small screwdriver pushing on ring and get everything out again..
> thinking what the heck did i do !! ???
> line everything up again and retry...
> now this is not my first rodeo,,,,,,,done this a couple hunderd times anyway..
> re-install and push down on piston and a bit of a spin and go to pull up,,NOPE !!
> look in intake and ring sticking in the hole almost the width of the ring !!
> could NOT manage to get the slug out this time !!
> so there it sets....piston stuck in the jug and i cant get it out..




Rutt-Rowe.........call Bailey's......you did buy it from Bailey's didn't u.......


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is a very big problem, when the ring ends move over/around and catch in the upper transfer, how you going to get in there and get them out.??



I aint GONNA get them out !!

they gonna stay there untill the end of time !!

they caught in the intake hole,,couldnt even make it past there !!

actually the lower ring is the one that caught ,TWICE !!

JUNK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_mad:

After all the work i put into that saw,,still have parts to finish it coming in the mail now...

Only option now is to order a new kit............

but NOT a NWP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,now to the BAD news
> 
> Johnslugking hates me !!
> 
> Was ready to glue the NWP , BB top end on tonite.
> checked ring end gap,,8 thou,,ok...
> put the rings on the piston,,,Hhhmmmm,,,,them little pins that keep the rings from moving around seem into the piston quite far ??
> oh look ! the rings ends slide rite over them ??
> no,,shouldnt be a prob when installed and tight against cyl wall..
> lubed everything up a tad and put the slug in the jug..
> gave it a spin back and forth and it stopped ???
> WTF !!??
> tried to pull it up to put the wrist pin in,,nope,,STUCK down to far !!
> looked in intake port and no split in the ring ??
> spin the piston and can see the pin but no ring end ?
> turn some more and see ring end,not even close to pin !!
> a small screwdriver pushing on ring and get everything out again..
> thinking what the heck did i do !! ???
> line everything up again and retry...
> now this is not my first rodeo,,,,,,,done this a couple hunderd times anyway..
> re-install and push down on piston and a bit of a spin and go to pull up,,NOPE !!
> look in intake and ring sticking in the hole almost the width of the ring !!
> could NOT manage to get the slug out this time !!
> so there it sets....piston stuck in the jug and i cant get it out..



Oh chit ! ?????????????????


----------



## Cantdog

OK I take that as a NO.......so is the ring end in the upper transfer or intake port?????? Can you totate the cyl in the opposite direction to push the ring back into the groove??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Rutt-Rowe.........call Bailey's......you did buy it from Bailey's didn't u.......



NO !! I didnt,,,,, got it from the ,,,,ok Ron,,be nice 

JOHN sent it to me !!!


----------



## tbone75

Bust the piston out,get a new piston ?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> OK I take that as a NO.......so is the ring end in the upper transfer or intake port?????? Can you totate the cyl in the opposite direction to push the ring back into the groove??



Intake port..

and it dont make a chit where,, as no matter what the rings aint sposed to go past the pins..

be a bad thing looking to happen as it is...


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Intake port..
> 
> and it dont make a chit where,, as no matter what the rings aint sposed to go past the pins..
> 
> be a bad thing looking to happen as it is...



So is the pin under the ring and not allowing the rind end to go back in????? Can you rotate the cyl until the ring end hits the sidewall of the port and stops, then continue rotating until the pin shows up at the ring end again??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I aint GONNA get them out !!
> 
> they gonna stay there untill the end of time !!
> 
> they caught in the intake hole,,couldnt even make it past there !!
> 
> actually the lower ring is the one that caught ,TWICE !!
> 
> JUNK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_mad:
> 
> After all the work i put into that saw,,still have parts to finish it coming in the mail now...
> 
> Only option now is to order a new kit............
> 
> but NOT a NWP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You can get them out if they are caught in the intake, just not if they get caught in the upper transfer.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bust the piston out,get a new piston ?



how you gonna "bust" a piston out ?/

and will another AM piston have good clearance to cyl wall ?? when not purchased as a set ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I aint GONNA get them out !!
> 
> they gonna stay there untill the end of time !!
> 
> they caught in the intake hole,,couldnt even make it past there !!
> 
> actually the lower ring is the one that caught ,TWICE !!
> 
> JUNK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_mad:
> 
> After all the work i put into that saw,,still have parts to finish it coming in the mail now...
> 
> Only option now is to order a new kit............
> 
> but NOT a NWP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Between you and me,...I wouldn`t use a NWP kit either.


----------



## roncoinc

Robin..Jerry,,tnx for the thoughts,,,but it dont matter if i get the piston out or not....
being as it is i would not use it..
failure would be imminent.
you have to know when to call something junk and not take a chance..


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Robin..Jerry,,tnx for the thoughts,,,but it dont matter if i get the piston out or not....
> being as it is i would not use it..
> failure would be imminent.
> you have to know when to call something junk and not take a chance..



Looking at this one..

395 Cylinder Piston Kit Fits Husqvarna 395 395XP Big Bore Kit 58mm | eBay


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> how you gonna "bust" a piston out ?/
> 
> and will another AM piston have good clearance to cyl wall ?? when not purchased as a set ??



Punch and hammer ? LOL

Think yer right , scrap it. 

Sorry , thought i did you a favor ! :msp_mellow:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin..Jerry,,tnx for the thoughts,,,but it dont matter if i get the piston out or not....
> being as it is i would not use it..
> failure would be imminent.
> you have to know when to call something junk and not take a chance..



What do you think the failed part is?? The ring/ring end or the pin...or both????


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Looking at this one..
> 
> 395 Cylinder Piston Kit Fits Husqvarna 395 395XP Big Bore Kit 58mm | eBay



Can`t comment on the quality of that set but I have bought a chitload of stuff from him over the years.Never had any complaints with his stuff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Robin..Jerry,,tnx for the thoughts,,,but it dont matter if i get the piston out or not....
> being as it is i would not use it..
> failure would be imminent.
> you have to know when to call something junk and not take a chance..



I can fix that pin problem if you want but I would not run a NWP set myself, no way.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> What do you think the failed part is?? The ring/ring end or the pin...or both????



As i said,,the pin is set way to far into the piston..
most stick out further.
with 8 thou end gap and the piston cyl wall clearance and the pin in so far the ring can ride over the pin when in the cyl..
not fixable ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> As i said,,the pin is set way to far into the piston..
> most stick out further.
> with 8 thou end gap and the piston cyl wall clearance and the pin in so far the ring can ride over the pin when in the cyl..
> not fixable ...



Oh it can be fixed....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh it can be fixed....LOL



Yes it can,,pull the pin,,put in a BIGGER one that sticks out far enuf..
is it worth it ?? no....
tnx for the comment on the "K" guy..


----------



## roncoinc

Time !!!!!!!

to think about how to get even with a "certain " member here .. :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time !!!!!!!
> 
> to think about how to get even with a "certain " member here .. :msp_mad:



You think I would give you good parts ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Time !!!!!!!
> 
> to think about how to get even with a "certain " member here .. :msp_mad:



Those HL kits from Florida have been some of the best kits I have worked with.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those HL kits from Florida have been some of the best kits I have worked with.



I have used a few of them now, so far so good. Couple of them are getting run very hard ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I did get the 49SP muffler and bolts today ! Nice muffler ! Clean it up and paint it tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I did get the 49SP muffler and bolts today ! Nice muffler ! Clean it up and paint it tomorrow.



a shiny black will look good on that red saw.


----------



## jimdad07

I've had pretty good luck with the HL pistons working in the OEM cylinders that I've saved. That 028 super cylinder that Jerry gave me is running one in it and it is working very well.


----------



## tbone75

That 8 pin rim will work on that junk saw Ron. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> a shiny black will look good on that red saw.



That is what it will be ! Just like the 028 muffler. LOL


----------



## tbone75

The 028 is almost done.


----------



## dancan

Hu Su Qee ownerz !


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Hu Su Qee ownerz !



Translation , slacvkerzz !
One more from "Out There" and :msp_angry: page 2 .


----------



## Cantdog

Good thing you finally woke up!!! Been waiting to see if you would "save the day"......LOL!!! Raining like all get out here...are you getting any of this 50 degree wind???


----------



## dancan

Yup , we've got rainfall warnings , no woodswork today .


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Dan and Robin. I guess we know who the slackers are.....

Seems these early morning just keep occurring.....would much rather go in 3 hours early then work 3 hours late.


----------



## tbone75

Morning


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning John. What's on the line up for today?


----------



## tbone75

2 days ago it was 70 , now there is snow on the ground !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning John. What's on the line up for today?



49SP ! Then ???? LOL

Maybe the MS200T , I found a fuel tank here ? Not sure it will clean up ? No idea where I got it from ? Never had a 200T ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Morning again...it got so quiet in here I just drifted off to sleep ....I'm about done with all this rain...sending the rest over to Dan and Jerry......


----------



## tbone75

Soon as I can get moving ? Over did it yesterday I think.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning again...it got so quiet in here I just drifted off to sleep ....I'm about done with all this rain...sending the rest over to Dan and Jerry......



Yep send it right up to EEDEE ! Then send him this dam snow !


----------



## tbone75

You guys see the truck load of saws Marc (Diggers Dad) just got ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Made a sparkomatic list yestday,,then LOSt it !!

member a Mac 10-10 and a homie C52..


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Made a sparkomatic list yestday,,then LOSt it !!
> 
> member a Mac 10-10 and a homie C52..



and the dolmar 102 that needs a coil and seals.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You guys see the truck load of saws Marc (Diggers Dad) just got ! LOL



Yes i did.

like most at one time he was looking for saws,people sent them,and now they finding him !!


----------



## Cantdog

I just did.....man that's quite a load of......................stuff..............darn good thing it wasn't a load of red Swede saws!!!! I'm all set anyway (he said).... just shoehorned all my saws into my new shelving......except one nice early blue SXLAO and my super quiet Mac.....darn...darn...darn.....though I had them all put away!!!!:bang:


----------



## tbone75

Think I can go fire up the stove now. Hope to get a little done on the 49 today ! And the 200T , never tore into one of them before ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Made a sparkomatic list yestday,,then LOSt it !!
> 
> member a Mac 10-10 and a homie C52..



and a homie 360


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I just did.....man that's quite a load of......................stuff..............darn good thing it wasn't a load of red Swede saws!!!! I'm all set anyway (he said).... just shoehorned all my saws into my new shelving......except one nice early blue SXLAO and my super quiet Mac.....darn...darn...darn.....though I had them all put away!!!!:bang:



Nuther shelf,,gonna need it anyway


----------



## roncoinc

Dang,,hate rushing in the mornin,,like having a "J" thing.
got a aptt for pre-op in 1 1/2 hrs..


----------



## AU_K2500

Pretty sure Marcs little 1/2 ton was over the weight limit with all that mag.......holy kwap. 


Hey ron. Make another list. Email it to me. Can't lose it that way.


----------



## tbone75

Its darn near a white out ! This chit sucks !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dang,,hate rushing in the mornin,,like having a "J" thing.
> got a aptt for pre-op in 1 1/2 hrs..



Pre=Op ?? Whats going on ?


----------



## IEL

morning guys.


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of SLACKERS again !

Me and this 49SP are fighting ! Cleaned the jug up real good , went to check my ring gap. Just started putting the ring in the jug , SNAP ! :bang::bang: Never had a ring do that before ! ! Back in its box !

It will not win this fight ! 

My 346 P&C will be here today , maybe I will put that together ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sure was nice of Ron to let us know he had something going on. :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

346XP jug from KFar place. Looks way better than that BB kit I got for the 372. I have used a few kits from this place with real good luck. Its hard to find a real 346 P&C kit ? 350 kits are every where. Scoots has one of them on it,but I have used both. I can't tell any difference in how they run ? Scoots is a bigger bore,45mm this one is 44.7 or something like that. Only real difference is this is one ring Scoots is 2 ring. And the screw on transfer covers. Not real sure how that makes any difference ? His is easier to grind on ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

2 more pix of the jug.

And a pic of my Pioneer parts. Got 8 Avs for it and a new muffler cover for the P52. Funny thing was He wanted 6.50 each for the AVs and 15.00 for a bottom handle with 4 AVs in it ? Bought 4 AVs and the handle,just in case they wouldn't come out of the handle. They came right out ! Should have just bought 2 handles ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sometimes it works like that John. 

May be getting into milling in the not to distant future. Mentioned it to my dad and when I talked to him later he tells me he would like to makes some mantles for both of his fire places out of solid red oak. We are going to drop some large oaks this weekend but what should I do to the logs for now to keep them as good as possible? I've also read the 1" / year rule but what can be done to expedite the drying time as he wants these to be 16/4 material finished so probably be 18/4 rough sawn. 

If you are going to jump in, go full tilt right? Now to get that 288 going....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

A few pictures of my upcoming adventure on Saturday....

















Yeah.. it's going to require taking two to get one. The heavy leaner has about 14' at the butt end that is slated to be milled. I wish I had an excavator to grab the butt end of the leaner and pull it out, but can't always have what we want can we?


View attachment 284343
View attachment 284344
View attachment 284345


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Its darn near a white out ! This chit sucks !



The daffodils are in bloom and the birds were having a big time this morning. Spring is here for me!


----------



## AU_K2500

Woohoo. Good news boys! Looks like I'm flying to Raleigh on the 24th. Maybe I should take Jimmy some Mini's.......think I can check those? Man I'm excited. Will really have to start sorting and organizing in the shop....looks like well be moving before May.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Good thing you finally woke up!!! Been waiting to see if you would "save the day"......LOL!!! Raining like all get out here...are you getting any of this 50 degree wind???





Cantdog said:


> Morning again...it got so quiet in here I just drifted off to sleep ....I'm about done with all this rain...sending the rest over to Dan and Jerry......






tbone75 said:


> Yep send it right up to EEDEE ! Then send him this dam snow !





Thanks alot Usetwo :msp_angry:

Monday we had a forecast of an inch , now we're at 2 1/4" .


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Woohoo. Good news boys! Looks like I'm flying to Raleigh on the 24th. Maybe I should take Jimmy some Mini's.......think I can check those? Man I'm excited. Will really have to start sorting and organizing in the shop....looks like well be moving before May.


----------



## tbone75

My 346 is all back together, took longer to get the cir-clips in than it did putting the rest of the saw together ! 
Can't help but like working on Huskys , just so easy !:msp_smile:
This one has a Poulan clamp on the boot ! LOL


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> My 346 is all back together, took longer to get the cir-clips in than it did putting the rest of the saw together !
> Can't help but like working on Huskys , just so easy !:msp_smile:
> This one has a Poulan clamp on the boot ! LOL




Gimme that.


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> Gimme that.



Trade ya ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Pix for Chris. LOL

I will be getting another muffler for it , don't like the way its modded. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Purdy muffler for that MEEN Red saw . LOL


----------



## DSS

Looks good Boner. Other than the hole they poked in the muffler with a crowbar.:msp_wink: 

I can't find one of those around here to save my life.


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> Looks good Boner. Other than the hole they poked in the muffler with a crowbar.:msp_wink:
> 
> I can't find one of those around here to save my life.



Not to sure why they did that muffler like that? I will fix that ! LOL

I will keep my eyes open for a deal on one for ya !


----------



## dancan

I wonder if they kept Ron ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I wonder if they kept Ron ?



Maybe they had a spare, "rubber room",....LOL


----------



## dancan

Well , you do know that Husuqvosis is a serious condition that alters reality .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well , you do know that Husuqvosis is a serious condition that alters reality .[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Stihlitosis makes him physically sick, you sayin Husuqvois is bad for his mind?


----------



## dancan

I'm sure the cure is to get more Stihls


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Purdy muffler for that MEEN Red saw . LOL



Dont forget to bend the tabs over the bolts !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'm sure the cure is to get more Stihls



Definitely


----------



## roncoinc

Quick break and back to the shop !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Quick break and back to the shop !



So ???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## IEL

Anyone have recomendations for a good, affordable (under $500 used) milling saw? All this talk of milling is making me want to give it a try. If milling wasnt so hard on saws, I would use one of my vintage rigs, but I think they are getting a bit old for that.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> So ???????????????????????????????????????





So ????????????????????????????????????

what ??

Ignoring the canmedians...

was prepped today for a stihlenectomy..
Man ! that DR.'s finger must have been as big as a baseball batt !!! when he was done felt just like when leaving a stealership !!!
you know how stihl dealers are,,bend over ,,no lube,not even a kiss and send you on your way feeling violated !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Anyone have recomendations for a good, affordable (under $500 used) milling saw? All this talk of milling is making me want to give it a try. If milling wasnt so hard on saws, I would use one of my vintage rigs, but I think they are getting a bit old for that.



Stihl 070-090.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So ????????????????????????????????????
> 
> what ??
> 
> Ignoring the canmedians...
> 
> was prepped today for a stihlenectomy..
> Man ! that DR.'s finger must have been as big as a baseball batt !!! when he was done felt just like when leaving a stealership !!!
> you know how stihl dealers are,,bend over ,,no lube,not even a kiss and send you on your way feeling violated !!



:msp_scared:

They got me when they did the hernia. I was already out. Not sure if that was good or bad ? Didn't feel like they left anything in there ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> So ????????????????????????????????????
> 
> what ??
> 
> Ignoring the canmedians...
> 
> was prepped today for a stihlenectomy..
> Man ! that DR.'s finger must have been as big as a baseball batt !!! when he was done felt just like when leaving a stealership !!!
> you know how stihl dealers are,,bend over ,,no lube,not even a kiss and send you on your way feeling violated !!



Should have just gone over to the Stihl dealer, you might hav gotten a free "hat"....LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Anyone have recomendations for a good, affordable (under $500 used) milling saw? All this talk of milling is making me want to give it a try. If milling wasnt so hard on saws, I would use one of my vintage rigs, but I think they are getting a bit old for that.



066


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Should have just gone over to the Stihl dealer, you might hav gotten a free "hat"....LOL



If he digs around a little , may find a wrist watch ?


----------



## tbone75

Whatcha ya workin on Ron ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> if he digs around a little , may find a wrist watch ?



lol


----------



## tbone75

Hope they don't give him a dual port job !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hope they don't give him a dual port job !



No one needs that!!....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Woohoo. Good news boys! Looks like I'm flying to Raleigh on the 24th. Maybe I should take Jimmy some Mini's.......think I can check those? Man I'm excited. Will really have to start sorting and organizing in the shop....looks like well be moving before May.



Woohoo! Let me know what I can do to help ya.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihl 070-090.



neither one of them worth $500....
depends on how far UNDER as he mentioned ,,maybe $250 but thats stretching it


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Woohoo! Let me know what I can do to help ya.



Bananas ! Grape Ape size !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> neither one of them worth $500....
> depends on how far UNDER as he mentioned ,,maybe $250 but thats stretching it



I will buy all you can find for those prices.....


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Should have just gone over to the Stihl dealer, you might hav gotten a free "hat"....LOL



Durn Canmedian !! i wasnt in the mood to smile ! but i did


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,after being violated today i figured was a good time to keep on that theme..

how to put a handlebar on a squeel ??

furniture clamp !!!


----------



## IEL

There are never any big stihl saws for sale around here, just big huskys. As much as I like the 1100cd and 2100cd, I am not sure if they would be good for milling, with parts being non existant. Anyone got a big old stihl for sale?


----------



## roncoinc

Of course working on steals needs medication and a BFH !!


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,after being violated today i figured was a good time to keep on that theme..
> 
> how to put a handlebar on a squeel ??
> 
> furniture clamp !!!



:msp_drool: old stihl


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> :msp_drool: old stihl



Useless, think its a 041....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> There are never any big stihl saws for sale around here, just big huskys. As much as I like the 1100cd and 2100cd, I am not sure if they would be good for milling, with parts being non existant. Anyone got a big old stihl for sale?



There is plenty of big Stihls out your way, just watch up around Campbell River, one of our members lives up there and has lots of big Stihls for sale.


----------



## roncoinc

Sanded doen and dressed a bar for the old oh41..

went to the Schoot presonal torture stash of stencils 


stencil layed out.






stencil taped off..








tape removed..









Dunno if spray with clear laquer or just oil it ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Useless, think its a 041....LOL



You like living right on the edge dont ya fella ??

it's only a little push and WHAM !!! 
it aint the fall,,it's the sudden stop !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Sanded doen and dressed a bar for the old oh41..
> 
> went to the Schoot presonal torture stash of stencils
> 
> 
> stencil layed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stencil taped off..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tape removed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if spray with clear laquer or just oil it ??



Clear.

I spray my Stihl bars with grey etch primer, it will last longer than paint and looks pretty good on Stihl bars, black stihl lettering on them stands out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You like living right on the edge dont ya fella ??
> 
> it's only a little push and WHAM !!!
> it aint the fall,,it's the sudden stop !!!!



I know my Stihl chainsaws and a 041 ....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Clear.
> 
> I spray my Stihl bars with grey etch primer, it will last longer than paint and looks pretty good on Stihl bars, black stihl lettering on them stands out.



I was trying to match the theme of the saw.
POS retro 
save the good paint for chainsaws....

now step a little closer to the edge ,,. 
( and dont look behind you ! )


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I was trying to match the theme of the saw.
> POS retro
> save the good paint for chainsaws....
> 
> now step a little closer to the edge ,,.
> ( and dont look behind you ! )



Get your tube of lipstick out!


----------



## roncoinc

Got a sparkomatic list,,in pic form 


http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=284466&stc=1&d=1363225405


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got a sparkomatic list,,in pic form
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=284466&stc=1&d=1363225405


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Get your tube of lipstick out!



I dont care HOW you sweet talk me,,,you aint got a chance of that !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I dont care HOW you sweet talk me,,,you aint got a chance of that !!!



But -but,..you can make that 041 look so nice....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> But -but,..you can make that 041 look so nice....LOL



Your killing me man,,,.....


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!!!


hey john,,need a 372 piston ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Don't hold out on me Ron. Where are the whoskies...and the dolmar still on the table?

Well all my 026's run flawlessly now. It was the carb. Junk. Just glad theyre all wraped up. Just in time too. Cutting this weekend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!!!
> 
> 
> hey john,,need a 372 piston ??



John better watch out!!!....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Don't hold out on me Ron. Where are the whoskies...and the dolmar still on the table?
> 
> Well all my 026's run flawlessly now. It was the carb. Junk. Just glad theyre all wraped up. Just in time too. Cutting this weekend.



Got your new piston in?


----------



## jimdad07

Another stupid pos made life harder on honest gun owners today, this keeps up and it will get real crappy around here for us.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got your new piston in?



Yes sir! Its been in. And it would run on choke.....and not all that well. Only thing I could figure was carb, and it was. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!!!
> 
> 
> hey john,,need a 372 piston ??



I just might ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John better watch out!!!....LOL



Pay backs are a beach ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## AU_K2500

Parts will be here for the 36 tomorrow. Will run to the parts store for a carv kit for it. And see if they've got carb kit and fuel lines for this homo whacker that I was given to fix.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Parts will be here for the 36 tomorrow. Will run to the parts store for a carv kit for it. And see if they've got carb kit and fuel lines for this homo whacker that I was given to fix.



Whacker time ! LOL I am not ready for that this year ! :msp_sad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I put together a 026 PRO last week with intentions of selling it. I have run it now cutting up near two cords of firewood. I might just keep this one and build another to sell It has a new MS260 P&C that I had sitting here for a long while, these sets are just a little larger cc wise and with just a little tickling and muffler mod they make me want to run them instead of bigger cc saws.


----------



## tbone75

Bed time for this bozo ! Rough day for a Slug ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Whacker time ! LOL I am not ready for that this year ! :msp_sad:



I redid, replaced all the fuel lines on my old green machine wacker last summer, can`t seem to kill that thing...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bed time for this bozo ! Rough day for a Slug ! LOL



Nite John.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Bed time for this bozo ! Rough day for a Slug ! LOL



nite


----------



## dancan

On the bottom !
Hu Su Qveezz !
Stihl on top !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> On the bottom !
> Hu Su Qveezz !
> Stihl on top !



You musta woke up.......Upside Down again this morning


----------



## jimdad07

Dan sure does have a lot if creative energy.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys , today I get to smack the chit out of that doc ! 2pm . LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I just might ?



Might ?? maybe ??? dunno ??
what ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Might ?? maybe ??? dunno ??
> what ??



Don't member ? Got to get that box out again. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Is it the same piston in a 371 ? If so that is 2 chances I need it. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Bananas ! Grape Ape size !



Hmm.. everything is bigger in Texas and I'm not sure I can get them here like that.... I'll see what I can do!



roncoinc said:


> Of course working on steals needs medication and a BFH !!



Exactly my thoughts! 




roncoinc said:


> Got a sparkomatic list,,in pic form
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=284466&stc=1&d=1363225405



Ohh come on.. you know the top pic is for THIS nut job! Since Sparky is moving.. better just send them all to me and I'll hold them for him until he gets up here permanently. Wouldn't want him to have to move all those saws and risk damaging them and running out of space in the moving van! :cool2:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hopefully my TS500i top end comes in today so I can get it back together and then I've got to find a piston and rings for a Dolmar/Makita/Wacker Neuson pipe saw. These guys don't get it.. DO NOT blow the filter out is written on the machine. They do it anyways and then it eats a piston and rings every time. Ohh well... keeps me buys and they aren't all greasy like a chain saw!


----------



## tbone75

Ron I will go see what I have ? Not even sure I have a 372 jug ? Or what the 371 needs ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hmm.. everything is bigger in Texas and I'm not sure I can get them here like that.... I'll see what I can do!
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh come on.. you know the top pic is for THIS nut job! Since Sparky is moving.. better just send them all to me and I'll hold them for him until he gets up here permanently. Wouldn't want him to have to move all those saws and risk damaging them and running out of space in the moving van! :cool2:



The orange, Poulan that has been rebadged for Dayton, is the best saw in that group. A 306A in disguise.


----------



## tbone75

May be a good day to start one the 372 or 371 ? If I ever get off my arse ? Just can't wait to get hold of that doc !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May be a good day to start one the 372 or 371 ? If I ever get off my arse ? Just can't wait to get hold of that doc !



Good luck with your appointment today, still rooting for ya.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Is it the same piston in a 371 ? If so that is 2 chances I need it. LOL



I believe the pistons are the same,dif is on intake boot on 372


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,any problems or tricks to changing seals in an oh28 ??
special puller ??
special pusher ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,any problems or tricks to changing seals in an oh28 ??
> special puller ??
> special pusher ??



Haven't did them yet ? Looks the same as any ?

Get some measurements for Uncle Mongo , if he shows back up ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

He is back to work on light duty,day shift. LOL He hates day shift. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Slacker reporting for duty. 

Well aren't whackers fun. Between the varnish on the fuel filter and varnish on the insert filter in the carb body its no wonder it was having fuel delivery issues. Plug was a nice light ashy brown.......lol. motor still has 145 comp. Not bad for a 25cc whacker. Should run fine with new lines, clean filter, and a carb rebuild.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Haven't did them yet ? Looks the same as any ?
> 
> Get some measurements for Uncle Mongo , if he shows back up ? LOL



Been sitting in a box,,know anybody else like that ?? 

puller for the 55 wont be here intill monday,a week for shipping ??

feel like doing something diff for a change.

sent a PM to Watson about a kit for the 395.
check him out before epay.

the oh41 from yestday just needs the bar put on it now and outside cleaned with PizzOff  ( tnx dan. )


----------



## roncoinc

Jihn,,how old was that NWP kit ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jihn,,how old was that NWP kit ??



No idea Ron , don't even member who or when I got it from ? I would stihl try to send it back to Baileys . All they can say is no , or to NWP !

Now I am going to make you mad , I just gave away a 395 jug ! Didn't think you would need it. :msp_mellow:

I may have a 394 jug ? Not sure you could make it work ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Been sitting in a box,,know anybody else like that ??
> 
> puller for the 55 wont be here intill monday,a week for shipping ??
> 
> feel like doing something diff for a change.
> 
> sent a PM to Watson about a kit for the 395.
> check him out before epay.
> 
> the oh41 from yestday just needs the bar put on it now and outside cleaned with PizzOff  ( tnx dan. )



Think I have enough parts to build another 028 Super , in a box or two ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No idea Ron , don't even member who or when I got it from ? I would stihl try to send it back to Baileys . All they can say is no , or to NWP !
> 
> Now I am going to make you mad , I just gave away a 395 jug ! Didn't think you would need it. :msp_mellow:
> 
> I may have a 394 jug ? Not sure you could make it work ?



Dont think be any sending back after the grinding i did on it !! LOL !!

no prob,want the BB kit anyway,need to have that 100cc


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont think be any sending back after the grinding i did on it !! LOL !!
> 
> no prob,want the BB kit anyway,need to have that 100cc



Oops didn't think about the grinding ! LOL

Hows the grinder work ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Oops didn't think about the grinding ! LOL
> 
> Hows the grinder work ?



Works good,,tnx..


----------



## roncoinc

Thinking of this kit..


395 Cylinder Piston Kit Fits Husqvarna 395 395XP Big Bore Kit 58mm | eBay


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Works good,,tnx..



Got to be better than the dremel ! LOL I haven't tried my foot control yet ? The cord isn't long enough for how my bench is set up, may have to fix that.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thinking of this kit..
> 
> 
> 395 Cylinder Piston Kit Fits Husqvarna 395 395XP Big Bore Kit 58mm | eBay



That one is coated too ? This one I just got for my 346 came from there,looks real good. One thing I see on it,it looks like it was too hot when the cast it? Piston looks frosty kinda ? And the jug looks a little funny too ? The piston pin when in harder than normal too.
I have used a few from there,all stihl doing good.
Only thing i didn't like at all is the cir-clips. I trimmed the end of them off. Had that one kit the piece of the clip that sticks up in the middle is real long that broke off. Could have been from me putting them in ? Bent it too much getting them in ?
Harder to put in , but it won't break off ! LOL


----------



## IEL

morning guys. Any thoughts on a dental drill for porting? I am thinking of trying some porting on a few junkers, before one of my good saws.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> morning guys. Any thoughts on a dental drill for porting? I am thinking of trying some porting on a few junkers, before one of my good saws.



They take special bits. Not sure you could get carbide bits for it ?


----------



## tbone75

Another thing with my 346 kit,the ring was gap was a little big .011. Good nuff till I grind on it,get a new one then. Squish in .030 with out gasket.


----------



## tbone75

I will go check the compression and fire it up after bit. Making sure the glue is set up real good !


----------



## IEL

Ok, forget that then. I assumed they took the same bits as my dremel. I might get one of those micro air die grinders, same size as a dental drill, and take dremel bits.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Ok, forget that then. I assumed they took the same bits as my dremel. I might get one of those micro air die grinders, same size as a dental drill, and take dremel bits.



I got one of them ,it sucks ! Or its just to cheap ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will go check the compression and fire it up after bit. Making sure the glue is set up real good !



Check if you need that piston.


----------



## IEL

OK, plan C then. Flex shaft of my dremel. Would a full size air die grinder work for the rough work?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Check if you need that piston.



I will in just a few !


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> OK, plan C then. Flex shaft of my dremel. Would a full size air die grinder work for the rough work?



It will do it all , just harder to handle for me ?


----------



## roncoinc

Ordered that BB kit for the 395 and the seals fot the oh28.

could start putting that oh56 back together again ??
been awhile,furgot what it needs ? if anything ??


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Got to be better than the dremel ! LOL I haven't tried my foot control yet ? The cord isn't long enough for how my bench is set up, may have to fix that.



Thought you had a soldering iron....


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Thought you had a soldering iron....



It'a atached to the extension cord he could use


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> It'a atached to the extension cord he could use



Lol


----------



## roncoinc

Local to me.

Johnsereds 621 20" Chainsaw


----------



## tbone75

I don't have a 372 jug,and the 371 jug could be saved inside. BUT ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Got a bit box of German junk.. maybe I should just toss it in the street! Nah.. did get my top end stuff for the 500i. Will try to get some pictures of the build and probably just throw a thread "out there."


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Local to me.
> 
> Johnsereds 621 20" Chainsaw



Not bad , but already got one. LOL


----------



## tbone75

That 371 is one grubby saw ! LOL Get it cleaned up to see what I have ?


----------



## dancan

Page 2 Alert !!!!

Internet down ??
Or just a bunch of Husuqeezz ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Page 2 Alert !!!!
> 
> Internet down ??
> Or just a bunch of Husuqeezz ?



Did you save us or was it to late ??


----------



## roncoinc

Slug brake over.

Pizz Off on the oh41 and pretty clean,,all dry now.

back to the shop and put the b&c on it,picture,,start it,take video of it cutting a piece of wood then on CL !!


----------



## tbone75

Back from the back doc. He seemed surprised I was in more pain. DA ! Wants to try more shots in the back,deep muscle he said ? But going to do it in the office at least. May be good,may not ? LOL He wanted to scratch his head I think ! Got the funny quiet stare ! LOL Think I heard a rock rattle ?

Got to wait for approval for this now. Told them wait till April , medi-care starts then. LOL Save me some money !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Slug brake over.
> 
> Pizz Off on the oh41 and pretty clean,,all dry now.
> 
> back to the shop and put the b&c on it,picture,,start it,take video of it cutting a piece of wood then on CL !!



Dang it ! Forgot to get more pizz-off while I was out running around ! Need a couple gallon for the 371 ! LOL

Them Slug breaks are OK aint they ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

WWHHeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!

wwHheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!

wwwhhheeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thats the sound you make when going to the stealership !!

now bend over and squeel like a pig as i hand you the bill !! 

tried to get crank seals local for an oh28..

$15 each !!!

LOL !!!

ordered them online,be here in three days for $10 for BOTH !!

probly made in the same chinese factory squeel gets them from !


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Did you save us or was it to late ??



Sorry Ron , the alarm went off when I was on the road to psycho therapy , I guess I need to invest in a mobile computing device .
I was at the Stihl store today but I had a pleasant visit , I handed them a bill for work we did at the shop and got paid 
Wheeeeeee !
Wheeeeeee !
Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!
All the way home .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> WWHHeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wwHheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!
> 
> wwwhhheeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> thats the sound you make when going to the stealership !!
> 
> now bend over and squeel like a pig as i hand you the bill !!
> 
> tried to get crank seals local for an oh28..
> 
> $15 each !!!
> 
> LOL !!!
> 
> ordered them online,be here in three days for $10 for BOTH !!
> 
> probly made in the same chinese factory squeel gets them from !



Guess your Squeel dealer likes to make 150% profit and pay for separate shipment of those seals. My last pair for a 028 cost me $12. from my local friendly dealer.


----------



## farrell

Evening gentlemen!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sorry Ron , the alarm went off when I was on the road to psycho therapy , I guess I need to invest in a mobile computing device .
> I was at the Stihl store today but I had a pleasant visit , I handed them a bill for work we did at the shop and got paid
> Wheeeeeee !
> Wheeeeeee !
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!
> All the way home .



Thats bad when you have to HAND deliver a bill,,cant trust them to mail it to them ??

Yup,,you made the same squeeling like a pig noise everybody else does when leaving a stealership 

Did you hear banjo's in the background ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess your Squeel dealer likes to make 150% profit and pay for separate shipment of those seals. My last pair for a 028 cost me $12. from my local friendly dealer.



No shipping charge,in stock.
i know he gets free shipping anyway,i used to work there..

sometimes i think what i couild have done when i had all access..
but i aint like that....


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening gentlemen!



Whos the new guy ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

346 runs GREAT !!


----------



## tbone75

May not be the best idea for a Slug , but I tore into the 371 & 372 at once ! :msp_w00t:
Got a real nice OEM top end coming for one of them ? 372Xp top end.


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron !!! I FINISHED another one ! 

Parts be here tomorrow for the 028,then finish that one ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> No shipping charge,in stock.
> i know he gets free shipping anyway,i used to work there..
> 
> sometimes i think what i couild have done when i had all access..
> but i aint like that....



I don`t know where my guy gets his pricing from, he looks it up in the puter, mouths a price then subtracts something from it, no percentage just takes some off the price he finds in the puter. He looks up 3 chains that I want, says $23.45 each ,then says $20 even for you......:dunno:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Whos the new guy ? :msp_rolleyes:



Smartazz

What's new lil buddy?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Evening gentlemen!



Where you been Adam?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t know where my guy gets his pricing from, he looks it up in the puter, mouths a price then subtracts something from it, no percentage just takes some off the price he finds in the puter. He looks up 3 chains that I want, says $23.45 each ,then says $20 even for you......:dunno:



Ya got to think how much he makes off you in a year ! You keep him open all by yerself ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Smartazz
> 
> What's new lil buddy?



Thought you up and left us like Uncle Mongo ! :msp_mellow:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ya got to think how much he makes off you in a year ! You keep him open all by yerself ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Well,...I do drop a lot there, seems that I do see him often. Sort of like "Cheers", the bar where everyone knows your name....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thought you up and left us like Uncle Mongo ! :msp_mellow:



Uncle Rob don`t post on here much anymore but I do still hear from him.


----------



## farrell

I have just been busy......

Wife off work for her ankle

I'm stihl working six days a week

Little guy is gettin big and not sleeping well

Puppies are gettin huge

Been getting stuff to play paintball

Tried to get the crapsman goin again no go

I talked to uncle mongo today bout the gtg


----------



## tbone75

Got the 372 top end from that saw again place & a carb kit for the 372 for 98.00 to my door. Seem good to me. Looks like new !
Hope to find one more set ! Don't really want to use that AM BB kit to bad. I should try it I guess,just SCARED! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Played in the sewer today 

had to do sumthin with the riff raff hanging around.
finished up the oh41.
sitting for months it fired on 7th pull.
stihl was in tune.
oils good.
ready to go away !! 










clear acrylic over the bar..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Uncle Rob don`t post on here much anymore but I do still hear from him.



I do some, think hes just very busy with Mom &Dad


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I have just been busy......
> 
> Wife off work for her ankle
> 
> I'm stihl working six days a week
> 
> Little guy is gettin big and not sleeping well
> 
> Puppies are gettin huge
> 
> Been getting stuff to play paintball
> 
> Tried to get the crapsman goin again no go
> 
> I talked to uncle mongo today bout the gtg



Yep , yer a little busy. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

While i had my hands sthinky i got down the old oh42 stuper that died on me.
las fall i took it to the woodlot and it died in the cut.
then couldnt tune the carb,,been sitting since.
dug into the carb,,this is the fule screen that was in it and what came out of it !! 
plugged rite closed !


----------



## tbone75

Put a new bar and chain on the newish 346,now I can use some Scoot decals ! Or stencil ? Plain gray bar,no name on it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Played in the sewer today
> 
> had to do sumthin with the riff raff hanging around.
> finished up the oh41.
> sitting for months it fired on 7th pull.
> stihl was in tune.
> oils good.
> ready to go away !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clear acrylic over the bar..



Looks real good Ron,..where did you put the lipstick?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yep , yer a little busy. LOL



You goin to the gtg John?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You goin to the gtg John?



Maybe , if this DA doc would fix me ?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks real good Ron,..where did you put the lipstick?



It's right there on the bar.......LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> It's right there on the bar.......LOL!!



Seent that,..just getting my diggs in on ole Stihl disser.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seent that,..just getting my diggs in on ole Stihl disser.....LOL



Sure does dress a lot of them up ? :msp_sneaky:






When hes not trying to toss them 30' . :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> It's right there on the bar.......LOL!!



Thank you Robin.
I was ignoring him..

:msp_mellow:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seent that,..just getting my diggs in on ole Stihl disser.....LOL




Yeah I know...........I think he has a love/hate relationship kinda thing going on there........you know....a real "Fatal Attraction".....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Thank you Robin.
> I was ignoring him..
> 
> :msp_mellow:




You're welcome Ron.........:smile2:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure does dress a lot of them up ? :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When hes not trying to toss them 30' . :msp_rolleyes:



have to if ya want sumbody ta buy it !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I know...........I think he has a love/hate relationship kinda thing going on there........you know....a real "Fatal Attraction".....



In reality they give him a reason to keep his shop open. If he only worked on Husquees he would have no reason to go to the shop....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> have to if ya want sumbody ta buy it !!



Stihls have multi uses, not like them smelly orange turds, just good for putting in cement as filler......LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hey Robin ! 3.50 shipped !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> In reality they give him a reason to keep his shop open. If he only worked on Husquees he would have no reason to go to the shop....LOL



Ya have a point there..
seems the only broken saws i gots is creamsickle ones.

that oh41 was a freebie so if it didnt work out no loss.

the super was a trade in i didnt want but they left it behind anyway.

caint member ever payin more n $10 for a steal,,,.

then it cost $100 to fix em !!! then sell em for $110 !

i still havent learned from my misteaks


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hey Robin ! 3.50 shipped !



Johnsonred airbox?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ya have a point there..
> seems the only broken saws i gots is creamsickle ones.
> 
> that oh41 was a freebie so if it didnt work out no loss.
> 
> the super was a trade in i didnt want but they left it behind anyway.
> 
> caint member ever payin more n $10 for a steal,,,.
> 
> then it cost $100 to fix em !!! then sell em for $110 !
> 
> i still havent learned from my misteaks



But they provide you with so much entertainment!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihls have multi uses, not like them smelly orange turds, just good for putting in cement as filler......LOL



Yup,,god for swearing at..
playing toss the saw,,,.
wheal chocks..
fire starters,,.
canoe anchors,,lots of uses


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hey Robin ! 3.50 shipped !



Geeze I can't even give you one and ship it for $3.50!!!! Looks pretty good.....a little gouge in the right side from a bent handle or broken av mount....but stihl good and usable.......Got a box and all your stuff ready...just need a moment to joint some of this maple so you got a flat edge to work from....did a long piece last night for a slick handle I have to turn......I think you'll like this stuff....


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> But they provide you with so much entertainment!!



Yeh,,i used to like hitting my thumb with a hammer to pass the time,,felt so good when it stopped hurting


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,god for swearing at..
> playing toss the saw,,,.
> wheal chocks..
> fire starters,,.
> canoe anchors,,lots of uses



There you go,..that`s more like it!!....LOL


----------



## farrell

Anybody got advice on soldering?

Makin a longer harness and font wanna muck with the circuit board or the 9v battery snap

I will post a mockup later if somebody can help


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Johnsonred airbox?



Yep , for my 521. Think thats what it is ? LOL 

Hey Robin ! WTF is it ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Anybody got advice on soldering?
> 
> Makin a longer harness and font wanna muck with the circuit board or the 9v battery snap
> 
> I will post a mockup later if somebody can help



Ron ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Anybody got advice on soldering?
> 
> Makin a longer harness and font wanna muck with the circuit board or the 9v battery snap
> 
> I will post a mockup later if somebody can help



Ron likes to solder with his "soldering station" but I like to solder with my soldering gun, both come out looking about the same, nice bright solder holding two wires together.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Anybody got advice on soldering?
> 
> Makin a longer harness and font wanna muck with the circuit board or the 9v battery snap
> 
> I will post a mockup later if somebody can help



Advice on soldering,,,CLEAN !


----------



## roncoinc

Time !!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time !!!!



Nite ya Ol Phart !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yep , for my 521. Think thats what it is ? LOL
> 
> Hey Robin ! WTF is it ? LOL



Yep 51, 52/52E, 521E


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Advice on soldering,,,CLEAN !



PLAN:
Make battery easy to change by adding a foot and half of wire without modifying board or existing snap 

Figure I would buy two 9v snaps one would be on original snap other on the battery of course
Then connect the snaps with sections of wire then solder and shrink tube

I have never soldered before 

I know with doin it this way gonna have to watch wiring so it don't get reversed


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron likes to solder with his "soldering station" but I like to solder with my soldering gun, both come out looking about the same, nice bright solder holding two wires together.



Going to try the heat gun thingy on mine soon. Got a MS460 tank kinda dented/bent. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep 51, 52/52E, 521E



Haven't done nothing to it yet. Need to put that coil on it.


----------



## tbone75

Chit ! Didn't order another 49Sp ring yet !


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> PLAN:
> Make battery easy to change by adding a foot and half of wire without modifying board or existing snap
> 
> Figure I would buy two 9v snaps one would be on original snap other on the battery of course
> Then connect the snaps with sections of wire then solder and shrink tube
> 
> I have never soldered before
> 
> I know with doin it this way gonna have to watch wiring so it don't get reversed



Since our head wire mender hasn't stepped up to help...I'll give it a shot.

Do one wire at a time so you don't get mixed up...

Strip insulation 3/4" on each piece...

You will note that the tiny wires are arranged in a spiral....twist these tightly in the direction that is normal for them.

As Ron said CLEAN is of the greatest importance... so don't handle more than needed..oil from fingers is not clean...

Cut shrink tube at least 1 1/2 " and slide on one wire..out of the way...completely....

Now take the opposing ends and twist one over and around the other....not like a bread tie...but similar to a rope splice, so that your splice is no larger diameter than the insulation on both wires.....should not be a blob but a nice straight overlay splice...both wires and splice should lay flat and straight.

I use rosin core solder for elecrical wires.....you should bring the iron up to temp and melt a bit of solder onto it to tin and clean the tip ....shake access off....heat the joint from the bottom.....the soldering iron does not melt the solder...the wire melts the solder and has to be hot enough to do so...just set the solder end on the top of the joint and wait...you'll know when it goes..it should tin all the wire in the joint if clean enough...if you end up with a blob on solder on the bottom of the joint just shake it off.....not on yourself or others but onto the floor/bench.

WAIT for the joint to cool comletely before trying to slide the shrink tubing over the joint...

Repeat for the other three joints....

Done...


----------



## farrell

Thanks robin!


----------



## farrell

Just to be clear........

The snap that is goin to be connected to the original snap...........

the black will be + and the red - ?

And the red from battery will connect to black and black to red?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Since our head wire mender hasn't stepped up to help...I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Do one wire at a time so you don't get mixed up...
> 
> Strip insulation 3/4" on each piece...
> 
> You will note that the tiny wires are arranged in a spiral....twist these tightly in the direction that is normal for them.
> 
> As Ron said CLEAN is of the greatest importance... so don't handle more than needed..oil from fingers is not clean...
> 
> Cut shrink tube at least 1 1/2 " and slide on one wire..out of the way...completely....
> 
> Now take the opposing ends and twist one over and around the other....not like a bread tie...but similar to a rope splice, so that your splice is no larger diameter than the insulation on both wires.....should not be a blob but a nice straight overlay splice...both wires and splice should lay flat and straight.
> 
> I use rosin core solder for elecrical wires.....you should bring the iron up to temp and melt a bit of solder onto it to tin and clean the tip ....shake access off....heat the joint from the bottom.....the soldering iron does not melt the solder...the wire melts the solder and has to be hot enough to do so...just set the solder end on the top of the joint and wait...you'll know when it goes..it should tin all the wire in the joint if clean enough...if you end up with a blob on solder on the bottom of the joint just shake it off.....not on yourself or others but onto the floor/bench.
> 
> WAIT for the joint to cool comletely before trying to slide the shrink tubing over the joint...
> 
> Repeat for the other three joints....
> 
> Done...



Ron couldn't done no better !


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> Just to be clear........
> 
> The snap that is goin to be connected to the original snap...........
> 
> the black will be + and the red - ?
> 
> And the red from battery will connect to black and black to red?



I have no idea what you are doing or what color your wires are but generally speaking in DC electrics red is pos and black is neg........your 9v battery will say right on it which connection is pos and neg..........just do it the same as the original......but only one side at a time so you don't get crossed up....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Ron couldn't done no better !




Oh just you wait...LOL!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Snowing here.........dang 'Nadians.....nuther one of those snows coming from completely the wrong direction.....this moisture has already been over to visit Dan and Jerry but has made a trip up over the Gaspe' and then flowed clear down here......2" and counting......was all but gone....very white out there now....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Thought you up and left us like Uncle Mongo ! :msp_mellow:



Didn't leave. Just playing full catastrophic living. 

Haven't been able to keep up. 

Hope everyone is well. Haven't sent a package out for a while.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Didn't leave. Just playing full catastrophic living.
> 
> Haven't been able to keep up.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Haven't sent a package out for a while.



Hi Rob ! Knew if we talked about ya , you would show up ! LOL

Hows work going ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh just you wait...LOL!!!!



:hmm3grin2orange:

Gonna be fun !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Snowing here.........dang 'Nadians.....nuther one of those snows coming from completely the wrong direction.....this moisture has already been over to visit Dan and Jerry but has made a trip up over the Gaspe' and then flowed clear down here......2" and counting......was all but gone....very white out there now....



You just send it right back to EEDEE !


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> PLAN:
> Make battery easy to change by adding a foot and half of wire without modifying board or existing snap
> 
> Figure I would buy two 9v snaps one would be on original snap other on the battery of course
> Then connect the snaps with sections of wire then solder and shrink tube
> 
> I have never soldered before
> 
> I know with doin it this way gonna have to watch wiring so it don't get reversed



There is a YouTube video on soldering. Ron went to bed.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hi Rob ! Knew if we talked about ya , you would show up ! LOL
> 
> Hows work going ?



Ya should have talked about me sooner.......


----------



## tbone75

Need you back on nights Rob ! Me and Ron need some little bushings made ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Need you back on nights Rob ! Me and Ron need some little bushings made ! LOL



Miss my machine. Last two days I sharpened drills. 

Well drills up to 20 pounds anyway. I'm on light duty.......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Miss my machine. Last two days I sharpened drills.
> 
> Well drills up to 20 pounds anyway. I'm on light duty.......



How ya feeling ? 


Me , not worth a chit ! DA doc !


----------



## tbone75

Who farted ? Werent me , this time. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> How ya feeling ?
> 
> 
> Me , not worth a chit ! DA doc !



Sorry about that Ol Buddy. 

I just get sore from PT. Not pain. And dead knee.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Sorry about that Ol Buddy.
> 
> I just get sore from PT. Not pain. And dead knee.



Knee stihl no better. Hope it gets better soon !


----------



## AU_K2500

Well, the 36 runs just fine. Started on 5 or 6th pull. Man.....that saw is quite......might fix that!

The whacker has to wait, but I've got all the parts. Should be able to tackle it quick tomorrow.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Knee stihl no better. Hope it gets better soon !



No kidding. Still going down stairs sideways.


----------



## tbone75

Slug bot slime by ! 

You have been slimmed ! :msp_w00t:





Can't seem to sleep ? Back is POed at me again ! LOL Having some trouble winning this fight ! LOL Good thing I don't give up ! :msp_angry:


----------



## Cantdog

Yep I'm wafting through too....dewater....put wood in the stove.....shouldn't this wood thing be getting over soon....thot so...butt...pretty damn white outside...again....that's all I got....spambot out.......


----------



## dancan

No white here , just shades of browns on the ground .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yep I'm wafting through too....dewater....put wood in the stove.....shouldn't this wood thing be getting over soon....thot so...butt...pretty damn white outside...again....that's all I got....spambot out.......



:msp_mad:
What kinda magic smoke you makin' ???
We've got an inch of that white stuff commin' .


----------



## DSS

dancan said:


> :msp_mad:
> 
> What kinda magic smoke you makin' ???
> 
> We've got an inch of that white stuff commin' .




They're saying 2cm here. And they were talking 15-20 wednesday. Yuck.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. Off for one more day of the J then to the parents for the weekend. Help dad get some trees on the ground and some general goofing off. Ohh yeah we better make it to the little brothers wedding shower if we don't want my mom to kill us both!


----------



## dancan

DSS said:


> They're saying 2cm here. And they were talking 15-20 wednesday. Yuck.



The crazy station is calling for 20 to 30 cm here Tuesday , I hope they're way off on that one .


----------



## Stihl 041S

I just read "white" and "smoke". 

Does this mean the Fight Thread College of Yahoos have made the election of the Pope is official???


----------



## dancan

A Scottish Pope ..............Bahahahaahahahahahhahahahahah


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> A Scottish Pope ..............Bahahahaahahahahahhahahahahah



Well he's a Jesuit. At least he drinks.....

Hey Dan!!

How ya doin'???


----------



## AU_K2500

Slack slack slack slack.slack slack........slack. 



Off to waste another beautiful day, by sitting inside. Wife's birthday is tomorrow.....gotta stop on the way home and pick up a few things. Probably no saw work till Sunday. Going to cut a dead oak out of a yard in Alba TX.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Slack slack slack slack.slack slack........slack.
> 
> 
> 
> Off to waste another beautiful day, by sitting inside. Wife's birthday is tomorrow.....gotta stop on the way home and pick up a few things. Probably no saw work till Sunday. Going to cut a dead oak out of a yard in Alba TX.




Hay Mark!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Hay Mark!!!!!



Morning uncle Mongo!


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Morning kids!



Morning dear......



Hey Adam!!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin rob!


----------



## roncoinc

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/231645.htm#post4214167


----------



## farrell

heres my idea

View attachment 284648


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys


----------



## IEL

morning guys.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> heres my idea
> 
> View attachment 284648



I see a problem there.
they dont make the backwards batt connector.
will have to take apart a batt and use the top of it for a connector.
keep al + wires red and all - wires black


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/231645.htm#post4214167



I will be watching that one !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will be watching that one !



Think already on page two,or three,nobody noticed.


----------



## roncoinc

Adam,,what that your working on ?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I see a problem there.
> they dont make the backwards batt connector.
> will have to take apart a batt and use the top of it for a connector.
> keep al + wires red and all - wires black



i didnt have a snap to look at currently and thot i had drawn the diagram correctly

thanks ron


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Think already on page two,or three,nobody noticed.



I don't get out much. LOL


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Adam,,what that your working on ?



It's for my paintball marker

Currently the battery is inside the trigger frame with the board solenoid and capacitor. I put my marker inside a airsoft rifle for head turning purposes. Well it's a pain to change the battery this way. So I am wantin to relocate the battery to the airsoft rifle magazine for ease of access without doin anything to the board or original snap


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Think already on page two,or three,nobody noticed.



You mean 2 other post ! Rotten arse Smurf !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Think already on page two,or three,nobody noticed.



I think you mean post not page....good thread. Will follow!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> It's for my paintball marker
> 
> Currently the battery is inside the trigger frame with the board solenoid and capacitor. I put my marker inside a airsoft rifle for head turning purposes. Well it's a pain to change the battery this way. So I am wantin to relocate the battery to the airsoft rifle magazine for ease of access without doin anything to the board or original snap



Those 9V batts come apart easy so that makes that part easy.
they make snap in holders for them batt's that are cheap also.
sounds like a good plan.
get a li-ion battery and wont have to change it so much


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Those 9V batts come apart easy so that makes that part easy.
> they make snap in holders for them batt's that are cheap also.
> sounds like a good plan.
> get a li-ion battery and wont have to change it so much



So you want me to remove the top off of a dead 9v and use it instead of a second snap?

And solder the wires appropriately


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> So you want me to remove the top off of a dead 9v and use it instead of a second snap?
> 
> And solder the wires appropriately



It's very easy to do. Don't be intimidated. A little time with a pick or your carb tuning screw driver and you are in business.


----------



## tbone75

Real sucky morning so far ! Got to hang onto everything just to get to the jon to take a ron and wipe my dan ! 

And to think I am letting that doc stick more needles in me ? :msp_confused:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Real sucky morning so far ! Got to hang onto everything just to get to the jon to take a ron and wipe my dan !
> 
> And to think I am letting that doc stick more needles in me ? :msp_confused:



Hope they can get something figured out for you John. Wish there was something we could do..hang in there buddy.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hope they can get something figured out for you John. Wish there was something we could do..hang in there buddy.



Aint goin no where !  Always find another doc !  One of them has to know what there doin , I think ? :msp_confused:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Real sucky morning so far ! Got to hang onto everything just to get to the jon to take a ron and wipe my dan !
> 
> And to think I am letting that doc stick more needles in me ? :msp_confused:



I think the docs like to stab poke and prod just for fun.......run tests and still not know why a fella hurts!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I think the docs like to stab poke and prod just for fun.......run tests and still not know why a fella hurts!



Maybe the one before this one wasn't so dumb ? He at least didn't make me worse ! :msp_unsure:

But you can't get no where without trying something. Long as he don't make me worse again I will stick it out. If he does make it worse again , may need a lawyer ? :hmm3grin2orange: And bail money ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Never mind , can't get my foot up that high for him to need it removed from his arse ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> So you want me to remove the top off of a dead 9v and use it instead of a second snap?
> 
> And solder the wires appropriately



Yes,,


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Yes,,



No confusion with color coding that way,,but if you happen to have extra snaps,,,,,,


----------



## IEL

farrell said:


> So you want me to remove the top off of a dead 9v and use it instead of a second snap?
> 
> And solder the wires appropriately



Incase your worried, they arnt like a normal battery inside. They are just a container holding some aaa batteries.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Yes,,



K will do. 

What do I need to do for covering the retro fit snap?

Cheap soldering iron or gun from the Walmart or the radio shack work fine?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> K will do.
> 
> What do I need to do for covering the retro fit snap?
> 
> Cheap soldering iron or gun from the Walmart or the radio shack work fine?



Cover it with heat shrink,lectical tape ??

do you have anything to solder with now ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Cover it with heat shrink,lectical tape ??
> 
> do you have anything to solder with now ??



Nope nothing but solder for checking squish


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Nope nothing but solder for checking squish



A friend that knows how to solder ??

ever plan on doing any more soldering ?

good temp controll units can be had cheap,,or a wally world special for not much less.

Velleman VTSS5 Temperature Controlled Low Cost Soldering Station 50W New | eBay


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> A friend that knows how to solder ??
> 
> ever plan on doing any more soldering ?
> 
> good temp controll units can be had cheap,,or a wally world special for not much less.
> 
> Velleman VTSS5 Temperature Controlled Low Cost Soldering Station 50W New | eBay



May solder in the future? Who knows......

Not sure if anybody I know has the stuff or not?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> May solder in the future? Who knows......
> 
> Not sure if anybody I know has the stuff or not?



I'm looking at this one now...


New 2 in 1 Hot Air Gun SMD SMT Soldering Welder Repair Iron Rework Station 952 | eBay


thinking of a $65 offer ??
the hot air gun be good for welding plastic.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> May solder in the future? Who knows......
> 
> Not sure if anybody I know has the stuff or not?



Your looking at an expensive adapter .
batt terminals,soldering tool,,solder paste,etc.
cut the wires,strip,twist and lectical tape


----------



## tbone75

Didn't get the other side just right. LOL But close nuff. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Didn't get the other side just right. LOL But close nuff. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



I will tune the saw in with a old bar first , then put this bar on it ! Make it look real purdy ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I need a volunteer , someone willing to give me a swift kick in the azz to get me moving !




Hey !! Just ONE ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Didn't get the other side just right. LOL But close nuff. LOL



Sure wish I had some stencils. Looks good John. 


So easy even a slug can do it!


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> I need a volunteer , someone willing to give me a swift kick in the azz to get me moving !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey !! Just ONE ! :msp_sneaky:




Get a helmet, I be right there.


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> Get a helmet, I be right there.



Been kicked by cows before , f***U . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Been sitting on my flippy cap for 5 hours now ! Waiting on the second pill ?


WTF , come on down cow !


----------



## roncoinc

Not a bad day so far.
was going to reg my dump truck,found i already had ! 

thot my plow truck had a rad leak,overheated a tad so i filled it up,hasnt been touched in years.
over filled it,was coming out over flow tube !!


----------



## sefh3

Afternoon my fellow slackers.
My 9-5 has been keeping my busy for a week. We had an inspection. We passed with flying colors but it was some long hours.


----------



## tbone75

028 ready to try out ! Took almost a min. to put the filters and fuel line in. LOL

372 case all cleaned up,now I gots to split it,bearings feel rough now.Must have got dirt in them? Don't know any other way to clean them up right ?

Got a nice new purdy part for Jerry today too !



Yes , finally got off my flippy cap !


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Afternoon my fellow slackers.
> My 9-5 has been keeping my busy for a week. We had an inspection. We passed with flying colors but it was some long hours.



Use to get that every 3 months , ISO BS or something like that ? That paper work better be in order ! Didn't matter if we followed it or nor ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Didn't get the other side just right. LOL But close nuff. LOL



Very nice there John! I like it alot. I've given up on keeping bars pretty, just keep them polished off smooth with no covering and then wipe them down with an oily rag.


----------



## farrell

Hey Ron I priced stuff that I needed $20 or so....just wanted to do it right?

John things are looking good!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 028 ready to try out ! Took almost a min. to put the filters and fuel line in. LOL
> 
> 372 case all cleaned up,now I gots to split it,bearings feel rough now.Must have got dirt in them? Don't know any other way to clean them up right ?
> 
> Got a nice new purdy part for Jerry today too !
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , finally got off my flippy cap !



PizzOff works good eh ??


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Hey Ron I priced stuff that I needed $20 or so....just wanted to do it right?
> 
> John things are looking good!!



Ok,,remember there is a diff in soldering tools.
wattage,temp etc,.
you wont need much for wires that small.
what you get ?


----------



## roncoinc

Slug break over,back to the shop.
rebuild that carb from the oh41 stuper,,,,,,,,,and,,,,,find the bar i took off ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Anyone think I can convince to boss I need more band with for uploading pictures to AS at work? This system is S-L-O-W....


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Anyone think I can convince to boss I need more band with for uploading pictures to AS at work? This system is S-L-O-W....



tell him it's ASociated pavers site


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Associate Asphalt is one of our suppliers for liquid for the plant. I don't think he'd buy it though...he's a bit tight on upgrades.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> PizzOff works good eh ??



Best thing I have tried so far ! Got the 371 soaking now. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Associate Asphalt is one of our suppliers for liquid for the plant. I don't think he'd buy it though...he's a bit tight on upgrades.



You could have dial up like me ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Huskys going to be waiting a little longer , got to put a fuel tank in a 200T . Never tore into one of them before ?


----------



## tbone75

I see a nice looking 49Sp on flea bay , going to keep an eye on it. No mark. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Found a 44mm piston for a pocket bike, got one coming just to see what I can do with it? Only 12 bucks shipped. LOL Looks a lot like the 49sp piston , only a slight bit taller. Found smaller ones,but nothing bigger. They gave all the measurements but the pin height.


----------



## tbone75

Slug breaks are over ! Back to the bench !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Anyone else ever run into this under a top cover?! :msp_confused:


----------



## Scooterbum

And just what is that?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> And just what is that?



Fuel injected Squeel , I think ? LOL Don't want none either !


----------



## tbone75

Got the tank on the 200T , now I need a new boot and fuel line. Them things is just strange ? :msp_confused:


----------



## jimdad07

Hello everybody, on my way to go run saws. Plenty more logs to mill up.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody, on my way to go run saws. Plenty more logs to mill up.



Hey Jim !!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 028 ready to try out ! Took almost a min. to put the filters and fuel line in. LOL
> 
> 372 case all cleaned up,now I gots to split it,bearings feel rough now.Must have got dirt in them? Don't know any other way to clean them up right ?
> 
> Got a nice new purdy part for Jerry today too !
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , finally got off my flippy cap !



:msp_thumbup::msp_wub:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Didn't get the other side just right. LOL But close nuff. LOL



Flip it over,...it will be upside down anyway....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_thumbup::msp_wub:



Hey Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry.



Hey uncle Rob!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob!!



How you BEAN????


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> And just what is that?



Looks like a TS 500 cut off saw.


----------



## tbone75

028 fired right up,runs darn good for a Squeel. :hmm3grin2orange:

372 split and ready for new bearings and everything else ! LOL

200T , wore out POS ! LOL He won't be happy when I tell him just the parts bill ! Then my cut ! :hmm3grin2orange: May as well say it needs everything but the P&C! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> How you BEAN????



Great, mostly working now trying to get 3 houses built,....LOL
Got to run off for a bit,...BBL.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> How you BEAN????



Hey ya Ol Phart !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like a TS 500 cut off saw.



My TS700 don't look like that ? What I can see in the box. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey ya Ol Phart !



Hey John !!!!!

Back any better?????


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron ! Finished another one ! Even if it was a Squeel .  Painted a bar for it today too ! Now I can try out the Steel decals or stencil ? Just need some lip stick.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John !!!!!
> 
> Back any better?????



Nope . :msp_sad:


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Associate Asphalt is one of our suppliers for liquid for the plant. I don't think he'd buy it though...he's a bit tight on upgrades.



Tell him you need more bandwith so you can upload pictures of your products and work on your faceplant page so people can click on the like button .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nope . :msp_sad:



Dam. Too bad Ol Buddy.


----------



## tbone75

Facebook sucks ! My Mom,Brother,Sister & kids all been yelling at me to get on there,so I finally did 2 days ago. Now my in box is over loaded with notices ! :msp_angry: I knew better ! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam. Too bad Ol Buddy.



Back to the wait and see crap. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Facebook sucks ! My Mom,Brother,Sister & kids all been yelling at me to get on there,so I finally did 2 days ago. Now my in box is over loaded with notices ! :msp_angry: I knew better ! :bang:



I keep getting friend requests. 

You think they'd learn....


----------



## tbone75

Guess we got rain on the way ? That don't help Ol Slugs none ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Facebook sucks ! My Mom,Brother,Sister & kids all been yelling at me to get on there,so I finally did 2 days ago. Now my in box is over loaded with notices ! :msp_angry: I knew better ! :bang:




Like you don't have enough to do already!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Back to the wait and see crap. LOL



That LOL is just for look eh. 

Gets boring doesn't it.....

Oh well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess we got rain on the way ? That don't help Ol Slugs none ! :msp_sneaky:



Better than snow, no shovelin or plowin,..just sayin.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Like you don't have enough to do already!!!!!



Hey Robin!!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I need a volunteer , someone willing to give me a swift kick in the azz to get me moving !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey !! Just ONE ! :msp_sneaky:



Speakin' on azz ....... I finally got off my azz and risked life and limb to climb inta the junk pile and do some diggen this mornin but You decided ta be the meen azz this mornin' when I wasn't around to defend muhself cause I was worken te put stuff in a box ta send away .







Now I'm just gonna send this .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Like you don't have enough to do already!!!!!



Just what I told them ! Don't have time for that silly crap !


----------



## Cantdog

Just got a NOS late style spark arresting muffler for the 910 off ebay....had it listed as a partner cut off saw...perhaps......but it is for a 910...$14.00 + $6.00 shipping.....so a twenty spot for a NOS NLA stainless steel louvered 910E muffler!!..WhooooHooo!! This project is getting better all the time.......Positive feedback!!!!!


----------



## dancan

I'm kinda getting to like this popely cough medicine , no cold yet , they must use holey water .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That LOL is just for look eh.
> 
> Gets boring doesn't it.....
> 
> Oh well.



Been waiting a long time,guess a little more waiting. LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey Unka Rob !
Shopping carts stihl make a great walker at the end of the day LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Speakin' on azz ....... I finally got off my azz and risked life and limb to climb inta the junk pile and do some diggen this mornin but You decided ta be the meen azz this mornin' when I wasn't around to defend muhself cause I was worken te put stuff in a box ta send away .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm just gonna send this .



Lotsa goodies ! Orange goodies too !


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Robin!!!!



Hey Unc!!!!!! You must not have seen my post a couple days ago telling you that I finally moved that old mahogany bar into position at the shop just to the right as you come through the man door.....along with shelving under the bench on the south wall that holds 48 saws!! Had to clean it up man!!! Hope you and your folks are doing well!!

You need a summer road trip!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Just got a NOS late style spark arresting muffler for the 910 off ebay....had it listed as a partner cut off saw...perhaps......but it is for a 910...$14.00 + $6.00 shipping.....so a twenty spot for a NOS NLA stainless steel louvered 910E muffler!!..WhooooHooo!! This project is getting better all the time.......Positive feedback!!!!!



Your on a roll !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Lotsa goodies ! Orange goodies too !



No way , I stuck with the azz theme , there's Crapsman in the box for you , Crap , Crap and more crap LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Your on a roll !



Yeah I'm doing greAT!!!!.......I'll have no more than 8-$900 invested in parts to build two $400 saws from the ground up!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I'm doing greAT!!!!.......I'll have no more than 8-$900 invested in parts to build two $400 saws from the ground up!!!!



2 NEW saws ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No way , I stuck with the azz theme , there's Crapsman in the box for you , Crap , Crap and more crap LOL



Wouldn't expect no less EEDEE ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Unka Rob !
> Shopping carts stihl make a great walker at the end of the day LOL



Yup. But doing better. Ache but no pain.

Unless I do sumpin topid.......

A very real possibility. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Unc!!!!!! You must not have seen my post a couple days ago telling you that I finally moved that old mahogany bar into position at the shop just to the right as you come through the man door.....along with shelving under the bench on the south wall that holds 48 saws!! Had to clean it up man!!! Hope you and your folks are doing well!!
> 
> You need a summer road trip!!!!




That is a class piece. 

Would have been neat to intern under the man that built that. 

Dad is holding his own thanks. Mom just worries. 66 years of marriage does that. 

My retirement looks like it got moved up. Yippee!!

Gonna do relief work and intern.


----------



## roncoinc

Thats it,,,i'm done..
oh41 stuper kicked my azz..
if it werent SO heavy !!!!!

bonfire special coming up soon !!
will post in forum for donations for video 

My hate for these things run deeper the more i work on them !!

I have never seen a more retarded and regressive and beergineered design in any mechanical equipent !! :msp_angry:

and i feel stupid for even trying to work on them !!

shame on me. 

TIME !!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That is a class piece.
> 
> Would have been neat to intern under the man that built that.
> 
> Dad is holding his own thanks. Mom just worries. 66 years of marriage does that.
> 
> My retirement looks like it got moved up. Yippee!!
> 
> Gonna do relief work and intern.



How soon ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats it,,,i'm done..
> oh41 stuper kicked my azz..
> if it werent SO heavy !!!!!
> 
> bonfire special coming up soon !!
> will post in forum for donations for video
> 
> My hate for these things run deeper the more i work on them !!
> 
> I have never seen a more retarded and regressive and beergineered design in any mechanical equipent !! :msp_angry:
> 
> and i feel stupid for even trying to work on them !!
> 
> shame on me.
> 
> TIME !!!



That is so sad Ron. You need to work on the vertical cylinder PRO saws instead of those old tech. dinosaurs.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats it,,,i'm done..
> oh41 stuper kicked my azz..
> if it werent SO heavy !!!!!
> 
> bonfire special coming up soon !!
> will post in forum for donations for video
> 
> My hate for these things run deeper the more i work on them !!
> 
> I have never seen a more retarded and regressive and beergineered design in any mechanical equipent !! :msp_angry:
> 
> and i feel stupid for even trying to work on them !!
> 
> shame on me.
> 
> TIME !!!



Must not be running ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is so sad Ron. You need to work on the vertical cylinder PRO saws instead of those old tech. dinosaurs.



Yep ! Way easier !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! Way easier !



How did you find that 028 to work on? Stihl old tech but much better than the old horizontal cylinder saws.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Thats it,,,i'm done..
> oh41 stuper kicked my azz..
> if it werent SO heavy !!!!!
> 
> bonfire special coming up soon !!
> will post in forum for donations for video
> 
> My hate for these things run deeper the more i work on them !!
> 
> I have never seen a more retarded and regressive and beergineered design in any mechanical
> 
> 
> 
> shame on me.
> 
> TIME !!!



Mr Sunshine!!! Missed ya lad.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> How soon ?




Still maybe 4-5 years. But that's half of what it was. Maybe sooner.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> How did you find that 028 to work on? Stihl old tech but much better than the old horizontal cylinder saws.



Not bad at all , Husky stihl easier !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Mr Sunshine!!! Missed ya lad.



He really needs to stay away from the real old Steels ! They do suck to work on !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> He really needs to stay away from the real old Steels ! They do suck to work on !



God made those just to upset Ron. 

See. God has got a sense of humor!


----------



## tbone75

Robin did you see the 49SP with no spark on flea bay ? Stihl has 7 days plus ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin did you see the 49SP with no spark on flea bay ? Stihl has 7 days plus ! LOL



Which one??? Theres one without a coil and another just without spark......both OK looking saws.....but I have tree to build now....don't need more....right now...


----------



## jimdad07

Got two caps cut off of two 28" to 30" pine logs and ready to turn into slabs Sunday. Should get some good clear slabs out of them. Boomers (infamous bil but good kid) is coming with me to learn how to mill. That kid has really turned around over the last year, makes me proud. Kid is like my own little brother, he was 13 when Mary and I got together.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Got two caps cut off of two 28" to 30" pine logs and ready to turn into slabs Sunday. Should get some good clear slabs out of them. Boomers (infamous bil but good kid) is coming with me to learn how to mill. That kid has really turned around over the last year, makes me proud. Kid is like my own little brother, he was 13 when Mary and I got together.



That is some nice sized pine, it will make good boards but boards that width will cup quite bad. Teach him useful stuff and he will continue to have an interest in life.


----------



## IEL

I have been in the truck for the last 2 days, but somehow I still got a new saw. I am on vacation right now, but couldnt stop checking my local classifieds back home. Anyways I found a nearly mint pioneer farmsaw, freshly tuned up, with full tanks of FRESH gas and oil, for $125. I actually called my dad 600 miles away to get him to go pick it up. He got there and sealed the deal, just before someone else showed up to get it. Finally I get some good luck. This farmsaw has all original decals, in nearly flawless shape, and the only paint missing is on the front of the crank case, where it rubbed on the wood being cut. I have asked my dad to email me some better pictures, when I get them, I will share. From what I have seen, it is an early model, pre chain brake.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is some nice sized pine, it will make good boards but boards that width will cup quite bad. Teach him useful stuff and he will continue to have an interest in life.



Going to cut them down into rough cut framing material for a garden shed, I find that the only way to keep pine that wide from cupping is the use something like strut that is real rigid and use it to bind the board to with ratchet straps. Have to remember to tighten the straps up every few weeks or so as the wood shrinks, otherwise it defeats the purpose. I want him to see how to let the saw rest every few feet and breath along with keeping the filter nice and clean and so on. Figure saw health ought to be the first thing he learns about milling as it's so hard on the saws doing this kind of work with them. He has a real nice 7900 that he wants to try out milling with sometime, boy would cry if he blew that one up.


----------



## jimdad07

Good to see you Rob, have to give you a call here pretty soon.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Good to see you Rob, have to give you a call here pretty soon.



Always enjoy yanking with an Upstate Lad. 

Getting back to half a$$ed kinda normal. Lol


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Always enjoy yanking with an Upstate Lad.
> 
> Getting back to half a$$ed kinda normal. Lol



You have to get back to saw running condition, we have some logs to cut up with the big saws and wood to mill.


----------



## IEL

Question about the pioneer farmsaw, how big a bar can it handle? The guy said it needs a new bar, and I have a few old pioneer bars around. I think I have an 18, and a 28


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> Question about the pioneer farmsaw, how big a bar can it handle? The guy said it needs a new bar, and I have a few old pioneer bars around. I think I have an 18, and a 28



Jerry is our resident Pioneerguy around here, but which model is it? Is there a "P" and then a number on it?


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> You have to get back to saw running condition, we have some logs to cut up with the big saws and wood to mill.



Yeah. Lots of PT. Don't want this to happen again. 

Hit your place then over to the Maine/NH coast....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Farmsaws fit in between the P38 and the P40 , they are happy with a 20" bar on them but it could work a 24" in a pinch. Run a skip chain on the 24" bar and just let the chain self feed into the wood and it will get you through.


----------



## jimdad07

I hate to do it, but I have to hit the sack, have a lot of milling to attend to tomorrow and hopefully I don't get a service call. Covering the on call this weekend for a friend of mine who's sister is very ill, only 33 and she already has two fake hips and now they can't figure out quite what's wrong with her. She almost didn't make it this time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite Jim.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Note crew...big day tomorrow while running some saws. Will be a welcome change of pace.


----------



## IEL

nite guys.


----------



## tbone75

Ordered new bearings an gasket sets for the 371/2. Maybe I can have them cleaned up and ready by the time they get here ? LOL

Cleaned out my parts washer tonight too, NASTY ! LOL Pick up new cleaner tomorrow of some kind ? Have to put some kind of filter on that thing ? Pump sits in the bottom of the tank with no filter of any kind !

Time !


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ordered new bearings an gasket sets for the 371/2. Maybe I can have them cleaned up and ready by the time they get here ? LOL
> 
> Cleaned out my parts washer tonight too, NASTY ! LOL Pick up new cleaner tomorrow of some kind ? Have to put some kind of filter on that thing ? Pump sits in the bottom of the tank with no filter of any kind !
> 
> Time !



I used to use a particle filter you could wash. 

Pumped 40,000 gal a day from a pond.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Evening kids!



Nite Adam!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Just to early to be up..

had that carb on and off that stupid saw last nite o broke off a carb mounting bolt


----------



## roncoinc

Think i'll go and lay down again for awhile.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Think i'll go and lay down again for awhile.


Morning sunshine!!!!

Anger at Stihls didnt help a bit did it?


----------



## Cantdog

SSShhhhh.........he's Stihl Sleeping.....


HEY ROB!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> SSShhhhh.........he's Stihl Sleeping.....
> 
> 
> HEY ROB!!!!!!



Hey Robin.

Blue Hill, Barrington and Halifax all about 15 deg cooler than here. 

42 and dark here. 

A road trip is in order. Been caged up for a while.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah we hit snag weatherwise.......worked outdoors all day yesterday....was on the verge of bringing my Carhart insulated coveralls in from the truck to launder and put away for the season....NOT!!......I dragged 'em out shook off the dog hair and gravel and pulled 'em back on.....16 degrees yesterday...20 today...30 for a high....clear and sunny though....

Off to Ellsworth for a truck load of Hoss hay first thing this morning.....then back to the shop....have three large brush piles to ignite and tend...and maybe a couple tractor buckets of shop wood to get out before the mud reappears this afternoon.....this will be the last of the cold I expect...and my last chance at getting any wood out until July/August...

Be great to see you up here again when you're able...I see the guys are starting to rig up for the coming lobsta season....lotsa paint going on bouys and boats!!


----------



## dancan

Slack , slack ,slack I am , but not as much as some ......


----------



## jimdad07

Morning everybody, and Scott lurking about. Getting ready to go out and fire up the milling saw, the boss wants some pantry shelves and a new closet. Of course I won't be able to use what I mill today but I have to replace what I do use out of the stock pile. She has a pretty good honey do list going for me this spring but at least it gives me a reason to cut more wood. :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Slacking Slug checking in.


----------



## roncoinc

Everybody gone ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Everybody gone ?



Almost


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Sittin here enjoying a cup o coffee watching the snow fall

Kids and puppies up and fed

Wife still in bed


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Sittin here enjoying a cup o coffee watching the snow fall
> 
> Kids and puppies up and fed
> 
> Wife still in bed



My OL is stihl sleeping too. LOL She is off for a week next week, they have to many baskets ahead. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> My OL is stihl sleeping too. LOL She is off for a week next week, they have to many baskets ahead. LOL



If they is sleepin the ain't b!#(@in


----------



## IEL

Morning. Up early here, everyone but the collie puppy and I are still sleeping. (well trying to sleep, that little guy is very loud)


----------



## jimdad07

I need a job that doesn't have an on-call. Already have a service call this morning, hopefully I don't get stuck out all day.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. Saws all fueled and oiled up with freshly sharpened chains. Fixing to go after some standing oaks. Hopefully safe some of these logs for milling projects. Those of you enjoying snow, I will enjoy the spring weather here.


----------



## IEL

Today is going to be a good day. My uncle is out for most of the day, and my aunt is riding her horse today, so I get to spend the day in the woods. I have a few more big pines to buck up, and a bunch of small standing cedar to fell, limb, and buck. I also have an $8 POS chinese splitting maul to reshape......


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning crew. Saws all fueled and oiled up with freshly sharpened chains. Fixing to go after some standing oaks. Hopefully safe some of these logs for milling projects. Those of you enjoying snow, I will enjoy the spring weather here.



Rub it in ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> If they is sleepin the ain't b!#(@in



I don't have that problem !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Rub it in ! :msp_sneaky:



I have to go to a wedding shower this evening at my former boss's house for my younger brother. It off sets the fun of cutting lodged large oaks today doesn't it? As for the weather...it still inst drying out any so we are still deep in the mud at work which is no fun. 

Hope that back gets better soon John so you can get out and about too.


Come to think about it I am glad it is getting warmer so when I help Sparky move we aren't all bundled up. That and I will have to get him out in the woods and see how some of those saws of his run.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I don't have that problem !



Brown noser!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Fellas. 

Been conversating with uncle Mongo....and it got me thinking. If I wind up in NC I'll be closer to a lot of people. And although it would still be a haul, a drive up the east coast with several stops may be in order. Just think of the truck load I could gather......would need a pocket full of cash! Maybe I could the truck with beer and come back with it stocked with saws.......hmm.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Brown noser!:msp_biggrin:



Don't even do that ! LOL 

It did take 3 tries to find one like this ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning Fellas.
> 
> Been conversating with uncle Mongo....and it got me thinking. If I wind up in NC I'll be closer to a lot of people. And although it would still be a haul, a drive up the east coast with several stops may be in order. Just think of the truck load I could gather......would need a pocket full of cash! Maybe I could the truck with beer and come back with it stocked with saws.......hmm.



Sounds like a plan !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Don't even do that ! LOL
> 
> It did take 3 tries to find one like this ! LOL



Now fishin for brownie points?

I remember the first failure!

If a second would occur there won't be a third!!!

Nothin beats a good women!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Now fishin for brownie points?
> 
> I remember the first failure!
> 
> If a second would occur there won't be a third!!!
> 
> Nothin beats a good women!



I said there would never be a third too ! LOL It was a long wait in between !


----------



## farrell

Gonna go pick up my husky 350 from buddy today

Gonna get the saws shined up and sharpened for the gtg!

You know you wanna go John!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## IEL

I think the others are up, Im getting breakfast.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Gonna go pick up my husky 350 from buddy today
> 
> Gonna get the saws shined up and sharpened for the gtg!
> 
> You know you wanna go John!:msp_biggrin:



Dam right I want to go ! ! Just aint gonna happen the way I am right now ! Really POed it didn't work ! Thought I would be doing back flips by now !
I got traveling to do !!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

One thing fer sure,when I do get to one, I have plenty of saws to take !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Dam right I want to go ! ! Just aint gonna happen the way I am right now ! Really POed it didn't work ! Thought I would be doing back flips by now !
> I got traveling to do !!!!!!!



Well chop chop lil buddy!

Tell the doc time for overdrive!

Not that it would help tho

Sucks to be laid up! I finally feel pretty good!


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> One thing fer sure,when I do get to one, I have plenty of saws to take !



Might want to look into renting a peterbilt:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> One thing fer sure,when I do get to one, I have plenty of saws to take !



Gonna have to get a semi then and it's gonna take you atleast two weeks to load them and atleast four weeks to unload!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Gonna have to get a semi then and it's gonna take you atleast two weeks to load them and atleast four weeks to unload!



If they were all running ! LOL

But there aint that many runners ,how many ??? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> If they were all running ! LOL
> 
> But there aint that many runners ,how many ??? LOL



Hellifiknow! You tell me how many runners you got


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> If they were all running ! LOL
> 
> But there aint that many runners ,how many ??? LOL



Well , you certainly ain't one of them runners ........


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Well , you certainly ain't one of them runners ........



Just way too much spam , grits and Dew ................Bahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. 

From the looks of it down there that's Adam and Dan.


----------



## Stihl 041S

I can get around more I can mail some Kwap to you bunch of yahoos. 

Email problems and requests.

Not that you will get what you ask for.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I can get around more I can mail some Kwap to you bunch of yahoos.
> 
> Email problems and requests.
> 
> Not that you will get what you ask for.



Uncle Rob,,i have a problem.
what to do with that oh41 stuper ?
should i burn it in a brushpile or by itself ?
with fuel in the tank or empty ?
Or should i send it to somebody i dont like ?
put it in swap thread or trading post ?
what to do ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just way too much spam , grits and Dew ................Bahahahahahahahahahahaha



No grits !! YUK !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Uncle Rob,,i have a problem.
> what to do with that oh41 stuper ?
> should i burn it in a brushpile or by itself ?
> with fuel in the tank or empty ?
> Or should i send it to somebody i dont like ?
> put it in swap thread or trading post ?
> what to do ??



Swap thread ! Get something you like ! LOL

Would make a nice hot fire! LOL


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Uncle Rob,,i have a problem.
> what to do with that oh41 stuper ?
> should i burn it in a brushpile or by itself ?
> with fuel in the tank or empty ?
> Or should i send it to somebody i dont like ?
> put it in swap thread or trading post ?
> what to do ??



I would trade you a cooked ms170 for it.:jester:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Uncle Rob,,i have a problem.
> what to do with that oh41 stuper ?
> should i burn it in a brushpile or by itself ?
> with fuel in the tank or empty ?
> Or should i send it to somebody i dont like ?
> put it in swap thread or trading post ?
> what to do ??





You incredible yahoo. Lol

Why do you think I would know what to do with a Stihl 041S????

You never gave me a price. LOL

I know. 

You want to trade it for Stihl parts saws??????


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Uncle Rob,,i have a problem.
> what to do with that oh41 stuper ?
> should i burn it in a brushpile or by itself ?
> with fuel in the tank or empty ?
> Or should i send it to somebody i dont like ?
> put it in swap thread or trading post ?
> what to do ??



Ron why do you give yourself such a headache workin on them saws?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all.
> 
> From the looks of it down there that's Adam and Dan.



Mornin rob!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Ron why do you give yourself such a headache workin on them saws?



Cause he wouldn't have nuttin ta beach about ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Adam!!!!

You really like your Husky 350.......


----------



## tbone75

Took some more parts off the 371,guess I need a clutch for it. Piece of its missing ? LOL Not sure I have one for the 372 either ? Don't member seeing one ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Adam!!!!
> 
> You really like your Husky 350.......



Whats not to like !


----------



## tbone75

Trying to get the OL moving so I can go get parts washer stuff, not easy today ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Took some more parts off the 371,guess I need a clutch for it. Piece of its missing ? LOL Not sure I have one for the 372 either ? Don't member seeing one ?



Post a pic of the clutch,i think i may have one,,maybe from you ?


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> You incredible yahoo. Lol
> 
> Why do you think I would know what to do with a Stihl 041S????
> 
> You never gave me a price. LOL
> 
> I know.
> 
> You want to trade it for Stihl parts saws??????



NO STIHL !!

You never made an offer


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Ron why do you give yourself such a headache workin on them saws?



cause i'm not very smart ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Post a pic of the clutch,i think i may have one,,maybe from you ?



Don't member ever sending you one of them ? But that don't mean nuttin with me ! :msp_unsure:

What did I do yesterday ? Or this morning ?


----------



## tbone75

Guess the OL is moving , telling me to get my azz moving now !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> NO STIHL !!
> 
> You never made an offer



I asked for a price......maybe. Long time ago.

Sometimes last week is fuzzy. Lol

Screw dollars. That's no fun. 

Name a new "Coin of the Relm"

Barter is Better. 

I'll take it. And pick it up. And buy the first beer. 

You name the "Coin"

I'll send stuff till I pick it up. 

On account.

Balance in cash.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I asked for a price......maybe. Long time ago.
> 
> Sometimes last week is fuzzy. Lol
> 
> Screw dollars. That's no fun.
> 
> Name a new "Coin of the Relm"
> 
> Barter is Better.
> 
> I'll take it. And pick it up. And buy the first beer.
> 
> You name the "Coin"
> 
> I'll send stuff till I pick it up.
> 
> On account.
> 
> Balance in cash.



Need to poke him now and then,get his attention. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I asked for a price......maybe. Long time ago.
> 
> Sometimes last week is fuzzy. Lol
> 
> Screw dollars. That's no fun.
> 
> Name a new "Coin of the Relm"
> 
> Barter is Better.
> 
> I'll take it. And pick it up. And buy the first beer.
> 
> You name the "Coin"
> 
> I'll send stuff till I pick it up.
> 
> On account.
> 
> Balance in cash.





PICK IT UP !!????
for an offer like that it's gone !!
under the shop.
picking it up is a good enuf offer


----------



## tbone75

Time to go into town. See what I need ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> PICK IT UP !!????
> for an offer like that it's gone !!
> under the shop.
> picking it up is a good enuf offer



No fire ? :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No fire ? :msp_thumbdn:



I'm gonna bring a prime rib. 

And Ron won't eat anything cooked over a Stihl fire. 

Ron may hate Stihl.......but he LOVES prime rib!!!!!

Don't worry John. You won't want any. It will be RARE!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Got the whacker all back together. Will run on half choke. Dies if I turn choke completely off. Can't decide if I should pull carb and clean again or pry off the caps and adjust. 

36 runs good.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Got the whacker all back together. Will run on half choke. Dies if I turn choke completely off. Can't decide if I should pull carb and clean again or pry off the caps and adjust.
> 
> 36 runs good.




Feul or impulse line?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Feul or impulse line?



Primer bulb. New lines and filter. Could be blacked impulse passage. Will pull carb


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Primer bulb. New lines and filter. Could be blacked impulse passage. Will pull carb



Well unblack it fur kripe sake!!!!

Blacked impulse passage sounds BAD!!!!

Don't ya hate autocorrect......


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Well unblack it fur kripe sake!!!!
> 
> Blacked impulse passage sounds BAD!!!!
> 
> Don't ya hate autocorrect......



It doesn't run when choke is completely open. Too much air. Right? Soooooo not enough fuel? To lean? Clogged jet? Who knows.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> It doesn't run when choke is completely open. Too much air. Right? Soooooo not enough fuel? To lean? Clogged jet? Who knows.



Hey Mark!!!! 

You are stretching my knowledge limit. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Home from town , wallet hurts ! Bought 10 gals. of parts washer stuff at TSC , 100.00 ! Bout the same price as mineral spirits, hope it works better ? Then to Wally World , cat food , junk food & other chit I forgot already ? LOL Then to the dollar store for Pizz-Off. LOL Forgot to grab that at Wally-World.
Dang saws sure cost a lot just to clean them ! 

Walking around them dang stores aint no fun for me. Driving there and back wasn't to bad ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Home from town , wallet hurts ! Bought 10 gals. of parts washer stuff at TSC , 100.00 ! Bout the same price as mineral spirits, hope it works better ? Then to Wally World , cat food , junk food & other chit I forgot already ? LOL Then to the dollar store for Pizz-Off. LOL Forgot to grab that at Wally-World.
> Dang saws sure cost a lot just to clean them !
> 
> Walking around them dang stores aint no fun for me. Driving there and back wasn't to bad ?



Hey John!!!!

Well glad you can drive some anyway.


----------



## IEL

Just been cutting some beetle kill ponderosa pine. Too bad the bar is a bit shorter than the log diameter, had to go around each cut, and finish the final inch. One of them was prety rotten, half my hinge crumbled in my hand. Why do the saw files always go missing....


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> Just been cutting some beetle kill ponderosa pine. Too bad the bar is a bit shorter than the log diameter, had to go around each cut, and finish the final inch. One of them was prety rotten, half my hinge crumbled in my hand. Why do the saw files always go missing....



Well crumble in hand is better than collapse on saw. Lol


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Home from town , wallet hurts ! Bought 10 gals. of parts washer stuff at TSC , 100.00 ! Bout the same price as mineral spirits, hope it works better ? Then to Wally World , cat food , junk food & other chit I forgot already ? LOL Then to the dollar store for Pizz-Off. LOL Forgot to grab that at Wally-World.
> Dang saws sure cost a lot just to clean them !
> 
> Walking around them dang stores aint no fun for me. Driving there and back wasn't to bad ?



Thats why i use diesel fuel,,cheaper 
strain it and re-use it !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!!!
> 
> Well glad you can drive some anyway.



Its a start !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats why i use diesel fuel,,cheaper
> strain it and re-use it !!



That would be good , but the smell in my basement. Stinks way to much !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> That would be good , but the smell in my basement. Stinks way to much !



Would Beano help with that condition ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Would Beano help with that condition ?



Has no effect on me. :fart:







:big_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Got the lip stick out.


----------



## tbone75

371 clutch , one little broke piece out of it.


----------



## tbone75

The new parts washer stuff don't smell as bad as the mineral spirits ! Some DA forgot its a 4-1/2 gal. not 5 ! LOL So I have another 5 gal. for the next time I guess. LOL Just hope it works as good or better with PCS 1000 ?
Put the 371 in there right now,so see what it does ? That thing is so filthy ! Scraped a bunch off before I put it in there. Looks purdy good under all the dirt.


----------



## tbone75

Had to pick this lard butt up out of my puter chair , he didn't go far. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess I am one man band this afternoon. :msp_sneaky:

Everyone else is out having fun in the wood pile ! Maybe not Ron , he is burning Stihls !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Got the lip stick out.









Wow you're right , that's a definite improvement on that Husuqee .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 371 clutch , one little broke piece out of it.



Dammit !! i just got up from the shop pulling parts !!!
looks like sumthin i may have .
will save the pic and look tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> [
> 
> Wow you're right , that's a definite improvement on that Husuqee .



Your a sick,sick person dan..............


----------



## roncoinc

I had to dabble in the sewer again today 

had to put this POS oh34 stupid together so it can go AWAY !!


----------



## roncoinc

SSssoooooooooooooooooooo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.............

to disenfect the bench i started on this classic..

was feeeelthy,,but i wiped it off a tad and pretty good under all the dirt !!

has sparky,,150 lbs comp...

fuel line in pieces inside tank,carb all gummed up..need to order a kit.
all out of SDc walbro kits,dont use them much any more.

ProMac 10-10S.. .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Your a sick,sick person dan..............



:msp_smile:


Looks like the wrong bar nuts on that Oh34 Super .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Guess I am one man band this afternoon. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Everyone else is out having fun in the wood pile ! Maybe not Ron , he is burning Stihls !



Sorry Ol Buddy, cookin

A ribeye roast and 6 lbs of bones for beef and barley soup

Bunch of thighs and backs for chicken and barley soup

Both sitting on carrots and chopped onion skin and all

Deglaze with wine. Fond in bottom is lots of flavor

And bacon in the freezer to make it easier to chop for German potato salad. 

Beef and chicken in the oven 

Strip the meat then boil the bones for stock. 

Add onions for beef

Leek for chicken. The green part. The rest later

Strain pick meat out. Strain. Chuck the rest

Carrots, onions, celery barley and beef

Carrots, leek , celery barley and chicken

Both till barley is done


1 pound of bacon chopped and cooked crisp. Add 3 pounds of onion to bacon and cook to the way you like. Boil 5 pounds of cut up potatoes. Only peel it you want. 

Add bacon/onion mix. Stir

Vinegar and salt to taste. Serve hot or cold.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> :msp_smile:
> 
> 
> Looks like the wrong bar nuts on that Oh34 Super .



It is but at least it`s a vertical cylinder model and much newer than most of the Stihl saws Ron has been working on....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

It was a beaut of a day today, watched the sun come up and the mild temps made it feel like spring. Had a chance to make decent money today so took on the job, usually takes two guy`s to do it in two days. I started at 9:30 and finished up at 3:50 out the door. That will help pay for more chainsaws/parts...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

UpDate on soup:

Add pre broth meat when barley is done. No further cooking needed. 

Salt to taste


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> UpDate on soup:
> 
> Add pre broth meat when barley is done. No further cooking needed.
> 
> Salt to taste



Yummy!


----------



## dancan

All I got is haddock , butter , onions , celery , carrots , potatoes , green onions , black pepper and cream .
Should I go to MacDonalds ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was a beaut of a day today, watched the sun come up and the mild temps made it feel like spring. Had a chance to make decent money today so took on the job, usually takes two guy`s to do it in two days. I started at 9:30 and finished up at 3:50 out the door. That will help pay for more chainsaws/parts...LOL



Good thing. You hardly got any saws left.......

LMAO!!!!!!

Hey Jerry !!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> All I got is haddock , butter , onions , celery , carrots , potatoes , green onions , black pepper and cream .
> Should I go to MacDonalds ?



Those filet O fish would put that stuff to shame.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Good thing. You hardly got any saws left.......
> 
> LMAO!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Jerry !!!!!!



Hey uncle Rob. Hardly any have left....LOL


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Adam!!!!
> 
> You really like your Husky 350.......



Yes rob I LOVE my husky 350! If it hadn't been for it and it needin fixed I wouldn't be on AS and I wouldn't know any of you!


----------



## IEL

Is it possible for a chain to get TIGHTER while cutting? I had it set perfect, bucked up some big pines, then when I was just about finished, the chain jammed in the bar, and wouldnt turn. The bar was hot enough to fry an egg on (yes I did check, and it was getting oil) When I took a look t it, the chain was way too tight. A few hours later, it seemed loose enough to use again. My uncle thinks Im crazy, please tell me this is possible.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Is it possible for a chain to get TIGHTER while cutting? I had it set perfect, bucked up some big pines, then when I was just about finished, the chain jammed in the bar, and wouldnt turn. The bar was hot enough to fry an egg on (yes I did check, and it was getting oil) When I took a look t it, the chain was way too tight. A few hours later, it seemed loose enough to use again. My uncle thinks Im crazy, please tell me this is possible.



Very possible, the bar expands more than the chain when it heats up and that jambs the chain.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> All I got is haddock , butter , onions , celery , carrots , potatoes , green onions , black pepper and cream .
> Should I go to MacDonalds ?



I could tell you where to go ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob. Hardly any have left....LOL



Down to a Wild Thingy eh??


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Yes rob I LOVE my husky 350! If it hadn't been for it and it needin fixed I wouldn't be on AS and I wouldn't know any of you!



Hey Adam. I liked the 350

The 041S got me into this nut house!!!


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very possible, the bar expands more than the chain when it heats up and that jambs the chain.



that makes sense, thanks. best part is my uncle accepted it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Down to a Wild Thingy eh??



There is a Wild Thingy sitting in a case in one of the storage buildings. I need some disposable saws for our spring excavator golf game, that one will be a good candidate....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> that makes sense, thanks. best part is my uncle accepted it.



Something is causing a lot of friction between the bar and chain, not enough oil or the chain is too tight in the groove.


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Something is causing a lot of friction between the bar and chain, not enough oil or the chain is too tight in the groove.



The bar badly needs dressing, so that might be part of the issue. The chain might have been a bit tight to start, but fairly close. Would using winter weight bar oil in +10c be an issue?


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> The bar badly needs dressing, so that might be part of the issue. The chain might have been a bit tight to start, but fairly close. Would using winter weight bar oil in +10c be an issue?



I use winter weight all year round with no issues at all, probably use just a bit more when its hot but my bars and chains seem to like it fine.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I could tell you where to go ??



And often do!!!!!

Hey Ron!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> And often do!!!!!
> 
> Hey Ron!!!!!



Box of chit under the shop with YOUR name on it !!


----------



## IEL

Is it bad for the saws to use old motor oil as bar oil? We have a few big buckets of it around, and 40 acres of forest....


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Box of chit under the shop with YOUR name on it !!



Got in the seals today for an oh28,,they can sit with it in the box for awhile..
the oh56 is stihl sitting...apart and may for awhile..
a man can only handle so much hate without medication at one time..


----------



## roncoinc

Just ordered a carb kit for that nice old mac...
and and xtra SDC kit to have a spare.
i try to keep up with spares but there are SO many !


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is a Wild Thingy sitting in a case in one of the storage buildings. I need some disposable saws for our spring excavator golf game, that one will be a good candidate....LOL



Now THAT would be fun to see. I like off beat sports. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Is it bad for the saws to use old motor oil as bar oil? We have a few big buckets of it around, and 40 acres of forest....



Used motor oil is nasty stuff, lots of bad chemicals in it and actually a bad source of lubrication as it is often quite gritty. The old fellas that I hung around with would set a big bucket of used oil up higher than a empty catch bucket, put a large diameter length or two of manila rope running between the two buckets. The oil will wick up the rope in the top bucket and transfer itself to the lower bucket and be much cleaner in the bottom bucket. We all used new motor oil back years ago before chainsaw bar oil came around.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam. I liked the 350
> 
> The 041S got me into this nut house!!!



Happy it's home

Needs cleaned and sharpened

Gotta put heat tape above the muff......top cover starting to melt a lil


----------



## IEL

So even if I filtered it, would it still be a bad idea?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Now THAT would be fun to see. I like off beat sports.
> 
> Keep us posted.



I have been real lucky and have 3 holes in one but only 2 of them really count, would like to make another this spring. Got to get the swing motor tuned up in the Volvo 210.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> So even if I filtered it, would it still be a bad idea?



Well its bad for the land, EPA will like to catch you and its bad to get on yourself or brethe the fumes/spray. It will lube your chain ok but the oil will gunk up your saw quite badly, nasty stuff to clean off, your call.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Box of chit under the shop with YOUR name on it !!



Hey Ol Buddy!!!!!

I build chit pumps for a living. 

Just put the baked soup bones with leek tops and the stuff in the beef pan to cook down. 

Roast is cooling. 

Ready to attack the baked chicken.


----------



## dancan

IEL said:


> So even if I filtered it, would it still be a bad idea?



Find someone with a waste oil furnace and donate to them ...........
Use new or bar oil .


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ol Buddy!!!!!
> 
> I build chit pumps for a living.
> 
> Just put the baked soup bones with leek tops and the stuff in the beef pan to cook down.
> 
> Roast is cooling.
> 
> Ready to attack the baked chicken.



I must say you have good taste in cooking but your choice of saws suck !! LOL !!

You know durned well aunti Dan aint gonna listen to good food stuff..
I tried,dont waste your time..
not many would know why to BAKE bones


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Wow you're right , that's a definite improvement on that Husuqee .



You are one EVIL MEEN Nadian ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

Youngest Daughter just left, had a nice visit ! Didn't get any more saw work done,but they will be there tomorrow! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I must say you have good taste in cooking but your choice of saws suck !! LOL !!
> 
> You know durned well aunti Dan aint gonna listen to good food stuff..
> I tried,dont waste your time..
> not many would know why to BAKE bones



It was one or the other. 

I chose to love the right food. Lol

Deglazed with cheap red wine. 

And making stock you got something to do with the tops of those leeks. 

Brown sauce is another I seldom do but God is it good......

Two stocks boiling hard. Time for a Yingling....


----------



## IEL

Ok, I will forget the idea. My cheapness was getting the better of me. Besides, I just remembered I might have a source of a few 55 gallon drums of new unidentified aircraft oil. (they will likely be free if I can get them) I think it is oil for jet turbines. The local airport somehow had the lables fall off the drums, and due to regulations they had to toss them. A museum I volunteer at recieved them (they are an outdoor farm equipment place) and they are unable to use it for anything. I am sure I could get a few jerry cans full of it.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It was one or the other.
> 
> I chose to love the right food. Lol
> 
> Deglazed with cheap red wine.
> 
> And making stock you got something to do with the tops of those leeks.
> 
> Brown sauce is another I seldom do but God is it good......
> 
> Two stocks boiling hard. Time for a Yingling....



Yingling ! Only tasted one, it SUCKS !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I must say you have good taste in cooking but your choice of saws suck !! LOL !!
> 
> You know durned well aunti Dan aint gonna listen to good food stuff..
> I tried,dont waste your time..
> not many would know why to BAKE bones



They had chicken backs on sale so they go in the stock. They got crispy. 

I only use thighs. No flavor in white meat. 

Gotta break the bones too. 

And the beef bones are empty of marrow. 

Brown sauce baking is an 8 hour thing for me. 

Boy I love to eat!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yingling ! Only tasted one, it SUCKS !



You drink light beer don't ya ????

More Yingling for me ya Ol Slug. Lol

At least we agree on eggs!!!!!

You like soup?? 

Hey John !!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You drink light beer don't ya ????
> 
> More Yingling for me ya Ol Slug. Lol
> 
> At least we agree on eggs!!!!!
> 
> You like soup??
> 
> Hey John !!!!!!



Killians !

Yep, I like soup !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Ok, I will forget the idea. My cheapness was getting the better of me. Besides, I just remembered I might have a source of a few 55 gallon drums of new unidentified aircraft oil. (they will likely be free if I can get them) I think it is oil for jet turbines. The local airport somehow had the lables fall off the drums, and due to regulations they had to toss them. A museum I volunteer at recieved them (they are an outdoor farm equipment place) and they are unable to use it for anything. I am sure I could get a few jerry cans full of it.



That might work fine but most people think that bar oil now needs to be sticky or tacky. To make it tacky some form of tackifier needs to be added, Wynns Extend or STP will make it tacky but will raise the cost of using plain oil to be comparable to buying bar oil.


----------



## DSS

I had a 5 gallon bucket of new oil at work with no label, couldn't tell if it was #10, 15w40, 10w30, whatever, so I was a little leery of putting it in anything. 

I took it home and used the whole damn thing straight for bar oil. Worked fine, no ill effects that I could see. It was a little runny in the summer with no tackifier.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Chris!!!!!


----------



## IEL

Ill try and get a can of it, and give it a shot.


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> Ill try and get a can of it, and give it a shot.



Trying oil is better than trying aireaks.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

DSS said:


> I had a 5 gallon bucket of new oil at work with no label, couldn't tell if it was #10, 15w40, 10w30, whatever, so I was a little leery of putting it in anything.
> 
> I took it home and used the whole damn thing straight for bar oil. Worked fine, no ill effects that I could see. It was a little runny in the summer with no tackifier.



During the 60`s when I was just starting to run chainsaws all we had for bar oil was motor oil, we would buy the cheap 10W 30 for summertime use and drop to 10W20 or just 10W for wintertime use. The saws back then were much slower revving, Pioneer 600 and later my 1450 and 1100`s. the motor oil did fine on them.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> During the 60`s when I was just starting to run chainsaws all we had for bar oil was motor oil, we would buy the cheap 10W 30 for summertime use and drop to 10W20 or just 10W for wintertime use. The saws back then were much slower revving, Pioneer 600 and later my 1450 and 1100`s. the motor oil did fine on them.



Got to agree. 

Disston DO 100 in the 50s and 20 or 30 wt was fine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Got to agree.
> 
> Disston DO 100 in the 50s and 20 or 30 wt was fine.



Strattle scratcher chain?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Strattle scratcher chain?



Actually no. My grandfather bought it sight unseen "North of the Lake" for $50. 

He didn't drive. But he and my dad had been heating the Ol 13 room farmhouse with a misery whip for 2 years. 

That was about 1949-50. Could have gotten a newer chain. 

In 1956 I remember him sharpening with a brass file guide on a round file. 

But then again......what do you sharpen a scratcher chain with??

It was a few years ago. Lol

No. Not scratcher. I was on the idiot handle. I was big stuff. 

Then we moved up in the world. Coal!!!!

Dad was in the Reserves. Lots of drill time. Cold War and all.


----------



## IEL

Nite guys, got a lot of work tomorrow...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Actually no. My grandfather bought it sight unseen "North of the Lake" for $50.
> 
> He didn't drive. But he and my dad had been heating the Ol 13 room farmhouse with a misery whip for 2 years.
> 
> That was about 1949-50. Could have gotten a newer chain.
> 
> In 1956 I remember him sharpening with a brass file guide on a round file.
> 
> But then again......what do you sharpen a scratcher chain with??
> 
> It was a few years ago. Lol
> 
> No. Not scratcher. I was on the idiot handle. I was big stuff.
> 
> Then we moved up in the world. Coal!!!!
> 
> Dad was in the Reserves. Lots of drill time. Cold War and all.



The D100 wasn`t overly powerful so it likely had 1/2" or smaller round filed chipper chain on it, the original chain was strattle scratcher but better chipper chain and bars were retrofitted to them. Scratcher chain was filed with a web file, could be filed with a flat safety edge also. The big two man saws had 9/16' and 3/4" chain on them, they could produce some big chips. The Mercury Kiekifer twins sometimes had real big chains on them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me also:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> The D100 wasn`t overly powerful so it likely had 1/2" or smaller round filed chipper chain on it, the original chain was strattle scratcher but better chipper chain and bars were retrofitted to them. Scratcher chain was filed with a web file, could be filed with a flat safety edge also. The big two man saws had 9/16' and 3/4" chain on them, they could produce some big chips. The Mercury Kiekifer twins sometimes had real big chains on them.




Yeah. The Disston wasn't fast. But we cut a lot of wood. I stacked. 

I hope to trade a Stihl 051 for a twin Merc Disston. 

Gonna surprise a buddy with the twin. 

Night Jerry 

Night Geoff


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> 371 clutch , one little broke piece out of it.



John if you just need a clutch spider pm me your Addy and I will get one out to you on Mon. I have a few extras.



IEL said:


> Is it bad for the saws to use old motor oil as bar oil? We have a few big buckets of it around, and 40 acres of forest....



Used motor oil is horrible. I have seen the metal settle out and eat a mag oil tank apart as the metal vibrated in the bottom. I imagine plastic would go even faster.




All of this DO-100 talk makes me eager to get into mine.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> John if you just need a clutch spider pm me your Addy and I will get one out to you on Mon. I have a few extras.
> 
> 
> 
> Used motor oil is horrible. I have seen the metal settle out and eat a mag oil tank apart as the metal vibrated in the bottom. I imagine plastic would go even faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of this DO-100 talk makes me eager to get into mine.



Hey Jimmy !!!!

I would like to get one. My dad would get a kick out of it. 

It was always neat to go cut wood with my dad. 

Started going 57 years ago. I have to look for one. 

Back to work now. Light duty. But back to work. 

How you been lad?


----------



## Stihl 041S

I see ya down there John. 

Back bugging you ????


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> John if you just need a clutch spider pm me your Addy and I will get one out to you on Mon. I have a few extras.
> 
> 
> 
> Used motor oil is horrible. I have seen the metal settle out and eat a mag oil tank apart as the metal vibrated in the bottom. I imagine plastic would go even faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of this DO-100 talk makes me eager to get into mine.



May be all that one needs ? I will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I see ya down there John.
> 
> Back bugging you ????



Yep. LOL Take me a pill and go to bed soon,I hope ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yep. LOL Take me a pill and go to bed soon,I hope ?



Good luck. I just strained the stocks and put them outside to cool. 

I may cut up all the veggies and meat tonight so it's just low boil and done tomorrow. 

Maybe I'll do the potato salad tomorrow.


----------



## Stihl 041S

S
l
a
k
e
r
z
!
!


----------



## dancan

Y
u
p 

t
h
e
y

a
r
e


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its Sunday!! Day of rest for the rest of ya...LOL


----------



## dancan

Ron ! I was gonna make some clam chowdah but I got's no fresh clams , them baby ones from the sandflats of Thailand work ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ron ! I was gonna make some clam chowdah but I got's no fresh clams , them baby ones from the sandflats of Thailand work ?



Yup,...an they got no sand/grit in em either....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just let me know John, I have some 375K carcasses that have V belt clutches but it is the same spider in there.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jimmy !!!!
> 
> I would like to get one. My dad would get a kick out of it.
> 
> It was always neat to go cut wood with my dad.
> 
> Started going 57 years ago. I have to look for one.
> 
> Back to work now. Light duty. But back to work.
> 
> How you been lad?



Been staying busy...fixing to switch gears a bit and drag out the Gravely herd for spring mowing. The DO-100 I have was struck when I got it but is now free. Haven't gotten too deep into it yet as that project is going to be expensive. I was told to put an HL carb on it but I really want to put a good mixing valve setup on it. Seems like a neat heavy saw. Will get a pic this afternoon.


----------



## AU_K2500

Finally! Live oak day! And likely some other trees on the property! Taking the 024, 2 026's, 041AV W/bow, the 660 and the 480.

Pics will following. The ginga ninja is helping again today. 

Morning slackers


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its Sunday!! Day of rest for the rest of ya...LOL



EVERYDAY SUNDAY !! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron ! I was gonna make some clam chowdah but I got's no fresh clams , them baby ones from the sandflats of Thailand work ?



Starting right in first thing this morning eh fella ?? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Just let me know John, I have some 375K carcasses that have V belt clutches but it is the same spider in there.



Looks like that solves John problem,,,IF he can get it together without blowing out windows with flying parts !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

Was playing with that old mac yestday,,57 cc in a small package.

need a starter screen for it,anybody got one ??


----------



## IEL

Stihl 041S said:


> Good luck. I just strained the stocks and put them outside to cool.
> 
> I may cut up all the veggies and meat tonight so it's just low boil and done tomorrow.
> 
> Maybe I'll do the potato salad tomorrow.



Its not even 6 AM, I am still in bed, and your already making me want soup... :censored:

When I get back, I might have to steal some of my puppy's soup bones, and make a big pot.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks like that solves John problem,,,IF he can get it together without blowing out windows with flying parts !! LOL !!



Maybe ? Not sure I have a clutch for the other one,got to look today ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Maybe ? Not sure I have a clutch for the other one,got to look today ?



I will see what i got also if you need two.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I will see what i got also if you need two.



I will look soon as I can get moving. Going to be a little bit yet. LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!

John I have a few 372 parts here

Dawgs, lp air filter setup, most importantly CLUTCH!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin all!
> 
> John I have a few 372 parts here
> 
> Dawgs, lp air filter setup, most importantly CLUTCH!



May need dogs for the 372 ? Don't member seeing them either ? Got to go through all of it today !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> May need dogs for the 372 ? Don't member seeing them either ? Got to go through all of it today !



Let me know lil buddy!


----------



## tbone75

Not moving very well so far today. Hope to get my little greenhouse up today ? Should have been up last week. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Let me know lil buddy!



I will check in a bit !
Thanks Adam !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Not moving very well so far today. Hope to get my little greenhouse up today ? Should have been up last week. LOL



You will have to buy the OL a cattle prod for easter!:msp_biggrin:

Then she can keep you motivated!

Tho you may like it?:msp_scared:


----------



## IEL

has anyone got a clutch cover bumper spike that will fit on an 034? The whole mount is misssing off my saw, and the outside spike is my only option.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You will have to buy the OL a cattle prod for easter!:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Then she can keep you motivated!
> 
> Tho you may like it?:msp_scared:



I know she would like using it on me ! :msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

Well got the gang all together. Everything fired right up. Decided to leave the 36 this time. Even the 041 started on the 3-4th pull hasn't been started in about a year. Didn't even shoot anything down the carb. That's a stihl for ya! Oh....the 480 started right up too...


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I know she would like using it on me ! :msp_scared:



That be funny to see!

Remote controlled shock collar so she don't have to chase you?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> That be funny to see!
> 
> Remote controlled shock collar so she don't have to chase you?



You taking EEDEE's place this morning . :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> That be funny to see!
> 
> Remote controlled shock collar so she don't have to chase you?



With a cell phone app so we could ALL have fun !! ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> With a cell phone app so we could ALL have fun !! ??



You too ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You taking EEDEE's place this morning . :msp_sneaky:



No sir!

You wanted motivation......just givin you ideas!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> No sir!
> 
> You wanted motivation......just givin you ideas!



You guys would have WAY to much fun with that !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You guys would have WAY to much fun with that !



No....no fun......just a good laugh!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Ron ! I was gonna make some clam chowdah but I got's no fresh clams , them baby ones from the sandflats of Thailand work ?



Ron only wants Siamese if they are imported........


----------



## tbone75

The weather guy just said up north east could get a pile of snow ! Ron,Robin ? Hope not !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> No....no fun......just a good laugh!



:msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

IEL said:


> has anyone got a clutch cover bumper spike that will fit on an 034? The whole mount is misssing off my saw, and the outside spike is my only option.



If you're running 16" to 18" with that saw you don't really need one , most guys over here take the dogs off to be able to get all the bar length .
That saw is not a 440/372 so skill , sharpening and finesse will cut faster than dogging it .


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> :msp_sneaky:



I can come motivate you with the paintball gun if you like!?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I can come motivate you with the paintball gun if you like!?



You trying way to hard ! I will just do it myself !


----------



## tbone75

Been looking at sand blasting cabinets , so far TSC is the cheapest for a bench top one ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You trying way to hard ! I will just do it myself !



I'm not tryin at all!

A lil sand would be nice!

I have use of the one at the shop....


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I'm not tryin at all!
> 
> A lil sand would be nice!
> 
> I have use of the one at the shop....



From what I read , need that soda stuff for mag. cases. I will have one soon !

Just trying to figure out where I can set it up ? LOL I need a MUCH bigger shop ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> From what I read , need that soda stuff for mag. cases. I will have one soon !
> 
> Just trying to figure out where I can set it up ? LOL I need a MUCH bigger shop ! LOL



Not sure bout my thinking but the sand creates static electricity.......may ignite the magnesium?
So you have to use the soda?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> From what I read , need that soda stuff for mag. cases. I will have one soon !
> 
> Just trying to figure out where I can set it up ? LOL I need a MUCH bigger shop ! LOL



You'll need a strong compressor with high output. I have the bench top....it does the job. It has no exhaust fan so you do a lot by feel because once everything is stirred up you can see. With a little tweaking its good for little stuff. Sadly its at my folks house in Georgia with all my other toys.


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> has anyone got a clutch cover bumper spike that will fit on an 034? The whole mount is misssing off my saw, and the outside spike is my only option.



If you have the single one there MAY be a problem. 

On some Stihls the inside spike is different depending if it is single or a double. 

It making a difference if you want the holes to line up for a chain catcher. 

Just saying. 

Hey Geoff. 

Hey Adam

And hey all........thumbs getting tired. 

Check the IPL. 

Hey Jimmy !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Time ! To try and do something. LOL Before anyone shows up ? Its the weekend,so could happen ? LOL May have to just hide today !


----------



## farrell

Have fun John!

I have to go push green buttons in a couple hours at the OL carbide shop


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> No....no fun......just a good laugh!



Adam!!!!

It's only funny till someone gets hurts!!!!!







Then it's frickin hilarious!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Adam!!!!
> 
> It's only funny till someone gets hurts!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it's frickin hilarious!!!!



True

How's rob today?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> True
> 
> How's rob today?



Doing pretty good Young Lad. 

If I stay on days I'll be at the GTG.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Doing pretty good Young Lad.
> 
> If I stay on days I'll be at the GTG.



Sweet!


----------



## tbone75

Cleaning orange parts, grubby grubby grubby ! LOL

Then I found a new set of bearings for a Husky ! Bought a new 480 crank and bearings some time ago , only because I got it for half what a set of bearings cost. Same bearings as the 372 ! Got a new set of OEM bearings for that baby now ! Just waiting on gaskets and top end to get here for that one !

Crap , forgot to look for a clutch ! After the back break !


----------



## tbone75

Tore into the 034 and 200T,made a list of parts and prices. Called them guys with the bad news ! LOL Waiting to hear back on what to do with them ? Both need several parts to be right again.

Regular 034 , wonder if I can put the bigger top end on it. Without to much trouble ? Jerry ? LOL
First time I have been into a 200T or 034.

Stihl got lots of orange parts to clean ! 

Sure is a busy day for a crippled Slug !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!!!!

Slow day eh.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Tore into the 034 and 200T,made a list of parts and prices. Called them guys with the bad news ! LOL Waiting to hear back on what to do with them ? Both need several parts to be right again.
> 
> Regular 034 , wonder if I can put the bigger top end on it. Without to much trouble ? Jerry ? LOL
> First time I have been into a 200T or 034.
> 
> Stihl got lots of orange parts to clean !
> 
> Sure is a busy day for a crippled Slug !



Direct bolt on for the 034


----------



## tbone75

Well chit ! Someone is here with a saw. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John !!!!!
> 
> Slow day eh.



Yep ! LOL

BBL ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Direct bolt on for the 034



Bolt on an OEM 036 P&C, a little porting takes the a long way.


----------



## farrell

Geez John........thot that was on top of the priority list?


----------



## dancan

He must like orange Koolaide


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> He must like orange Koolaide



It would weigh as much as an International Harvester 1600 series truck....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bolt on an OEM 036 P&C, a little porting takes the a long way.



Understatement. 

Porting the 036......

A porter dream. 

Hey Jerry !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

We had a fridge like this one back around 1954,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Understatement.
> 
> Porting the 036......
> 
> A porter dream.
> 
> Hey Jerry !!!



Hey uncle Rob!

I have ported many 036`s and MS360`s now and they seem to be " the " saw to port. I would say they make the biggest gains over all the other saws I have ported, more gain from original stock configuration. Even Dan likes them....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob!
> 
> I have ported many 036`s and MS360`s now and they seem to be " the " saw to port. I would say they make the biggest gains over all the other saws I have ported, more gain from original stock configuration. Even Dan likes them....LOL



I love mine. Sling it all day. Love that beast


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I love mine. Sling it all day. Love that beast



Did you port it?


----------



## farrell

Was checking the eBay as I often do looking for a 353 or a 346........

There are no 353s to be had

New 346s are $700:msp_scared:

I saw one rode hard and put away wet 346 for around $300:msp_angry:

Oh well...........

I know my local dealers still had some.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you port it?



Na. Dean Hylton. Banned here now. Has an 066 carb, ceramic coated piston, chamber and exhaust port. Built for torque. 

Al Smith ran it and it surprised him. 

And....Al is banned too. Forgot. 

I guess I am old.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Na. Dean Hylton. Banned here now. Has an 066 carb, ceramic coated piston, chamber and exhaust port. Built for torque.
> 
> Al Smith ran it and it surprised him.
> 
> And....Al is banned too. Forgot.
> 
> I guess I am old.



I know of those fellows reputations, should be a real nice peppy saw, my fav is running a ported cylinder with .019 squish, an opened carb , no choke , lightened piston and opened muffler. Not real easy on fuel but makes me smile + happy when I am cutting with it, oh, it has a special chain also...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Did some more milling today, came home with some nice slabs, one side squared for the table saw. Had my helpers today, nephew and a few curious bystanders. Anyhow saw ran pretty darn good except I lost one muffler bolt and the other two were lose before I noticed the rattle. Thankfully I run that saw very rich and no damage was done, running on two bolts instead of three but that's my fault for not doing a regular inspection before and after each day of milling. I clean the saw up afterwards and now I will be going through with the T-27 too.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl Chainsaw - $100 (Strafford)
i have a stihl ms 310 for sale. it does run and cut wood just fine but does need a couple of things to make it a perfect saw. need to sell asap. 100 obo. please call or text brandon for pictures and more info at 603-xxx-1009. cant find a running stihl around for this cheap. "


needs a sprocket and bearing and somebody painted the air filter cover with undercoating ?
guy says runs good. HHmmm...

he said cash today a lot cheaper ! HHmmmm,, 
torment somebody ?
tradding fodder !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Stihl Chainsaw - $100 (Strafford)
> i have a stihl ms 310 for sale. it does run and cut wood just fine but does need a couple of things to make it a perfect saw. need to sell asap. 100 obo. please call or text brandon for pictures and more info at 603-xxx-1009. cant find a running stihl around for this cheap. "
> 
> 
> needs a sprocket and bearing and somebody painted the air filter cover with undercoating ?
> guy says runs good. HHmmm...
> 
> he said cash today a lot cheaper ! HHmmmm,,
> torment somebody ?
> tradding fodder !!



I bet John is running to his puter right now. Bet he can smell it...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Stihl Chainsaw - $100 (Strafford)
> i have a stihl ms 310 for sale. it does run and cut wood just fine but does need a couple of things to make it a perfect saw. need to sell asap. 100 obo. please call or text brandon for pictures and more info at 603-xxx-1009. cant find a running stihl around for this cheap. "
> 
> 
> needs a sprocket and bearing and somebody painted the air filter cover with undercoating ?
> guy says runs good. HHmmm...
> 
> he said cash today a lot cheaper ! HHmmmm,,
> torment somebody ?
> tradding fodder !!



They seem to sell easy nuff.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Was checking the eBay as I often do looking for a 353 or a 346........
> 
> There are no 353s to be had
> 
> New 346s are $700:msp_scared:
> 
> I saw one rode hard and put away wet 346 for around $300:msp_angry:
> 
> Oh well...........
> 
> I know my local dealers still had some.......



Just seen one sell for about 200.00 yesterday on flea bay. Didn't need much of anything.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I bet John is running to his puter right now. Bet he can smell it...



Nah , already got one & 3 boxes of 029 parts ! LOL Plus a 390 top end coming for one.


----------



## tbone75

Sharpened 6 chains a few mins ago. LOL Least he didn't break anything this time ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

So,,,i guess a ms310 aint worth $60 ??


----------



## tbone75

The 034 isn't mine , belongs to a good friend. Not sure how much money he wants to put into it ? Guy he got it from said its been sitting a long time,he didn't want to pay a dealer to fix it way back then. LOL I am sure the jug could be saved,but if i happen to end up with it,got to go bigger ! LOL Seems to be in good shape under the dirt.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So,,,i guess a ms310 aint worth $60 ??



Yes ! Better go get that ! You happen to not want it I know a Slug that will be happy to give 60.00 for it ! :msp_rolleyes:

100.00 is cheap !


----------



## tbone75

Ron , did you buy it yet ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron , did you buy it yet ? LOL



He replaced the sprocket bearing with a socket !! LOL !!

he's going to stop by with it,must really want to get rid of it !

will check that out good,look at that shaft..


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Ron , did you buy it yet ? LOL



Not sure why you want one them?

Step dad has one........it's a dog!

The husky 350 runs circles round it!!!

Maybe with a lil love and modding it wouldn't be bad?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> He replaced the sprocket bearing with a socket !! LOL !!
> 
> he's going to stop by with it,must really want to get rid of it !
> 
> will check that out good,look at that shaft..



I have know guys that have made a bronze bushing, rotocast, and pressed them on the crank when the crank stub got roughed up, with a little oil the clutch will outlast the saw but using a socket is a new one....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I must say you have good taste in cooking but your choice of saws suck !! LOL !!
> 
> You know durned well aunti Dan aint gonna listen to good food stuff..
> I tried,dont waste your time..
> not many would know why to BAKE bones




I was thinking on explaining to people about baking bones. 

NOT baking bones is like boiling bacon so it doesn't spatter.


----------



## AU_K2500

Tree work today.
View attachment 285218

View attachment 285219

That's a 660 with 28" bar. Barely big enough for the job. Powerhouse of a saw. Could just bury it and it kept on eating.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Tree work today.
> View attachment 285218
> 
> View attachment 285219
> 
> That's a 660 with 28" bar. Barely big enough for the job. Powerhouse of a saw. Could just bury it and it kept on eating.



That is what 660`s do and they keep on doing it for many years unless ,you know.


----------



## AU_K2500

The 041 really stepped up, ran like a top. Everybody was interested in it. Never seen a "contraption" like that. Lol
View attachment 285220


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> The 041 really stepped up, ran like a top. Everybody was interested in it. Never seen a "contraption" like that. Lol
> View attachment 285220



You suck !


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,looks like a no show on the squeel.
good thing,,now i dont have to box it and ship it !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I was thinking on explaining to people about baking bones.
> 
> NOT baking bones is like boiling bacon so it doesn't spatter.



That to soften up the innards ?


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John.......finally got your box all packed...believe it or not .....1 muffler, 2 muffler bolts, 1 chain adjuster, 2 airboxes, 1 recoil, 2 nice sticks of curly maple...........you sure you got everything else you're gonna need......box not sealed yet....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,looks like a no show on the squeel.
> good thing,,now i dont have to box it and ship it !



Well chit ! Bet I even have a good crank for it. They aint bad to work on Ron ! LOL Way better than that old turd you was working on !


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Well,,looks like a no show on the squeel.
> good thing,,now i dont have to box it and ship it !



Would have made a nice addition to your anchor collection


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well,,looks like a no show on the squeel.
> good thing,,now i dont have to box it and ship it !



Which one?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey John.......finally got your box all packed...believe it or not .....1 muffler, 2 muffler bolts, 1 chain adjuster, 2 airboxes, 1 recoil, 2 nice sticks of curly maple...........you sure you got everything else you're gonna need......box not sealed yet....



I was going to say skip the muffler , but I have to many good parts ! Gonna have to build 2 of them ! LOL One for show and one for go. LOL 
Maybe I should say , some day ......... 2 ? Not going to hurry on #2 , may turn into something else ? LOL Should say it may get a paint job. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You suck !



With BOTH lips!!!!!!!

Hey John. 

Hey Mark.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> With BOTH lips!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey John.
> 
> Hey Mark.



hey uncle mongo. 

ran three tanks through the 041! ran like a champ.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> which one?



ms311


----------



## roncoinc

Rob,,i was going to explain about baking brains,,but looks like i'm to late !! LOL !!!


----------



## IEL

Got about another cord of wood cut today. About half douglas fir, and half ponderosa pine. I guess the ms290 isnt all that bad, with a sharp chain it cuts alright if you let it self feed. But if I try to really use the bumper spikes at all, it bogs, and sometimes stalls. And this is with a sharp chisle chain on a 16 inch bar..... I bet my 034 would cut faster with its 20 inch bar burried, than this thing can cutting 10 inch pine..... The 039 is just as heavy, but atleast it has some guts to make it worth carrying it through the bush...


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That to soften up the innards ?




Developes the flavor. 

Imagine boiled bacon. It's cooked but the flavor is in the chemistry of higher heat. 

Fried egg or boiled egg. 

Or the difference between a hot and a warm griddle when frying an egg. 




Or gravy that isn't cooked.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> hey uncle mongo.
> 
> ran three tanks through the 041! ran like a champ.




041 was their workhorse for years. 

It will never hang it's head in shame.


----------



## tbone75

372 parts list got BIGGER ! Missing the oil pump and hose,sleeve that goes over the crank on the clutch side,clutch,drum,bearing,brake handle,wrap handle,carb bolts,AF elbow thing,brake spring cover and some screws so far. :bang: 
Had this thing for a while but never really looked at it. LOL

371 is cleaner now,went ahead and split the case on it too. To much dirt in there ! Its ready to go back together. Didn't hurt the case gasket at all ! Just going to glue it back together. P&C both junk,unless someone likes broke fins. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Got about another cord of wood cut today. About half douglas fir, and half ponderosa pine. I guess the ms290 isnt all that bad, with a sharp chain it cuts alright if you let it self feed. But if I try to really use the bumper spikes at all, it bogs, and sometimes stalls. And this is with a sharp chisle chain on a 16 inch bar..... I bet my 034 would cut faster with its 20 inch bar burried, than this thing can cutting 10 inch pine..... The 039 is just as heavy, but atleast it has some guts to make it worth carrying it through the bush...



Both of those saws are only meant to self feed.All high revving saws are meant to self feed, they should not even be made to accept spikes or dawgs.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey uncle mongo.
> 
> ran three tanks through the 041! ran like a champ.



You sure suckered some nit wit out of that one ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> ms311



Oh, no surprise !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Rob,,i was going to explain about baking brains,,but looks like i'm to late !! LOL !!!



Well anyone who has a good steak well done would have trouble with the big words anyway.......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Rob,,i was going to explain about baking brains,,but looks like i'm to late !! LOL !!!



Can ya bake air ? :msp_confused:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 372 parts list got BIGGER ! Missing the oil pump and hose,sleeve that goes over the crank on the clutch side,clutch,drum,bearing,brake handle,wrap handle,carb bolts,AF elbow thing,brake spring cover and some screws so far. :bang:
> Had this thing for a while but never really looked at it. LOL
> 
> 371 is cleaner now,went ahead and split the case on it too. To much dirt in there ! Its ready to go back together. Didn't hurt the case gasket at all ! Just going to glue it back together. P&C both junk,unless someone likes broke fins. LOL



I have a oil pump hose and maybe a couple other pieces if you need them!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ms311



311 or 310 ? They different ! Not even sure they make a 311 ? Make a 211 POS !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I was going to say skip the muffler , but I have to many good parts ! Gonna have to build 2 of them ! LOL One for show and one for go. LOL
> Maybe I should say , some day ......... 2 ? Not going to hurry on #2 , may turn into something else ? LOL Should say it may get a paint job. LOL



Nothing wrong with two!!!! You sure you don't need anything else...there's a little room left in the box....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well anyone who has a good steak well done would have trouble with the big words anyway.......



:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nothing wrong with two!!!! You sure you don't need anything else...there's a little room left in the box....



Can't think of anything ? Think I want a purdy one just for looks ! LOL I can get all the new stickers , so why not !

I like curly maple !!  Makes real purdy handles !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I have a oil pump hose and maybe a couple other pieces if you need them!



Be more than happy to take any of them parts !
Thanks Adam !

Going to need 2 clutches,not the spider that broke in the other one.


----------



## tbone75

Have to say that case splitter is some of the better money I have spent ! That thing works slick on all the saws I have tried it on !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> :msp_razz:



Hey John. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Be more than happy to take any of them parts !
> Thanks Adam !
> 
> Going to need 2 clutches,not the spider that broke in the other one.



I got the one clutch covered for you!

I will start a box and see what all I got left.

Ron and Jay were hard on my extra parts!


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Both of those saws are only meant to self feed.All high revving saws are meant to self feed, they should not even be made to accept spikes or dawgs.



Ok, now that I can understand. I guess with the old torque monsters, they had enouh grunt to keep up speed while being forced through the cut. Knowing this, I wont bother finding spikes for my 034. 


I am amaized by the fact that every day here I learn so many things, and realise how little I really know. I guess I still have a long time to catch up to you guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Ok, now that I can understand. I guess with the old torque monsters, they had enouh grunt to keep up speed while being forced through the cut. Knowing this, I wont bother finding spikes for my 034.
> 
> 
> I am amaized by the fact that every day here I learn so many things, and realise how little I really know. I guess I still have a long time to catch up to you guys.



I go back to running some of the first one man chainsaws made and all the ones made since. I learn something new almost everyday and have been doing so for close to 50 years now, started running a Pioneer 600 with dad at 9 years old. Yes the old saws were torque monsters, they did not rev high but could pull seriously. The newer saws rev higher but can`t stand a lot of pressure on the bars, the av mounts will suffer greatly, some even break or rip out. With the advent of the newer chains they are designed to self feed on high revving saws, let them do the work.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I got the one clutch covered for you!
> 
> I will start a box and see what all I got left.
> 
> Ron and Jay were hard on my extra parts!



Thank you very much Adam !

Least my 371 is mostly there ! LOL All but a broke clutch !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I go back to running some of the first one man chainsaws made and all the ones made since. I learn something new almost everyday and have been doing so for close to 50 years now, started running a Pioneer 600 with dad at 9 years old. Yes the old saws were torque monsters, they did not rev high but could pull seriously. The newer saws rev higher but can`t stand a lot of pressure on the bars, the av mounts will suffer greatly, some even break or rip out. With the advent of the newer chains they are designed to self feed on high revving saws, let them do the work.



Lots easier on beat up Slugs too ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 311 or 310 ? They different ! Not even sure they make a 311 ? Make a 211 POS !



It was a 310,,sorry jerry,,you should read back post's


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> It was a 310,,sorry jerry,,you should read back post's



I read them but have selective memory, wouldn`t remember a 310 or anything with a 3 as a first number in a Stihl chainsaw.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It was a 310,,sorry jerry,,you should read back post's



That be way better ! LOL I got parts for them ! Maybe he will show up ? I can fix ya up !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I read them but have selective memory, wouldn`t remember a 310 or anything with a 3 as a first number in a Stihl chainsaw.



360 ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 360 ?



b u r n !!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 360 ?



really a 036, just a turnaround of the old numbering system to accommodate the MS labeling. No comparison of quality between the two.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> really a 036, just a turnaround of the old numbering system to accommodate the MS labeling. No comparison of quality between the two.



Well that took all the fun out of the burn.....

John has gone off to cry himself to sleep. 

You Ol Meanie!!!!

Hey Jerry!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Well that took all the fun out of the burn.....
> 
> John has gone off to cry himself to sleep.
> 
> You Ol Meanie!!!!
> 
> Hey Jerry!!!



Hey Rob!
Did you watch the vid put up by Tom Trees?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well that took all the fun out of the burn.....
> 
> John has gone off to cry himself to sleep.
> 
> You Ol Meanie!!!!
> 
> Hey Jerry!!!



Spoil sport !


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Rob!
> Did you watch the vid put up by Tom Trees?



Going to look now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> really a 036, just a turnaround of the old numbering system to accommodate the MS labeling. No comparison of quality between the two.



Don't know ? Close as I have been is this 034. LOL

I have a 034 crankcase , need a few more parts. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't know ? Close as I have been is this 034. LOL
> 
> I have a 034 crankcase , need a few more parts. LOL



The 034 is a PRO platform, not one of those plastic cradle saws,....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

That is a great video Jerry. 

I'll forward that to a few.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> That is a great video Jerry.
> 
> I'll forward that to a few.



That one goes way back to the 60`s I believe, I know I seen it sometime back then but have not seen it since. Little Homelite SEZ got a workout. I used my little Pioneer 970 for that same type of work, just not as high up...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That one goes way back to the 60`s I believe, I know I seen it sometime back then but have not seen it since. Little Homelite SEZ got a workout. I used my little Pioneer 970 for that same type of work, just not as high up...LOL



Stupid dial up !  :msp_mad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Stupid dial up ! :msp_mad:



I'll get some together on a thumb drive Ol Buddy.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll get some together on a thumb drive Ol Buddy.



That would be great Rob !

Thanks !

Found most of the parts for my 372 ! Down to a needing brake handle ! And one more clutch !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That be way better ! LOL I got parts for them ! Maybe he will show up ? I can fix ya up !



Don't do it Ron!!!!!!!

It's a trap!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Don't do it Ron!!!!!!!
> 
> It's a trap!!!!!



Its OK , he aint no virgin to them ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl need that sleeve thing for the 372 , forgot ! LOL


----------



## farrell

What sleeve thingy?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> What sleeve thingy?



Goes over the crank on the clutch side. Not sure what its called ? Think its for the seal on that side ?


----------



## dancan

Spambot must be broken , down near the bottom of the page .......
Slack Erzz !


----------



## tbone75

Morning , got some nice freezing rain out there ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl can't think of nothing else for the box Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.......long busy weekend...bo good to be back to so I can relax.....My splitter control officer and I burnt three large brush piles. Cut and cleaned a half acre of maple suckers from 1 and 2 yr old stumps. Also there was a large amount of wood outside of the shop....piles of gone by 1X12X16' pine boards.......stickers and other burnable crap....pallets etc. Many many tractor buckets rounded full taken down and dumped on the blaze... Good to get it done......looks much better!!! 

Looks like today will be nice......10 degrees right now.........10-16" of snow tomorrow they are saying....shop day tomorrow!!!! More cleaning inside and organizing!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning , got some nice freezing rain out there ! :msp_razz:



Oh just fine. 

Morning john. 

Morning dan


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh just fine.
> 
> Morning john.
> 
> Morning dan



Morning Rob


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Stihl can't think of nothing else for the box Robin.



OK John I may get it out today if not then tomorrow for sure....gotta scurry around and get stuff covered up again before this snow arrives..diesel for the tractor..shop wood etc..


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK John I may get it out today if not then tomorrow for sure....gotta scurry around and get stuff covered up again before this snow arrives..diesel for the tractor..shop wood etc..



No hurry at all Robin.

Thanks !!


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,,,,no MS310 , 
out trading and/or gift fodder.

Like Robin said,,foot of WET snow tomorrow..
will be doing the same here,scurrying around getting ready.
fill the wood box,cover stuff etc.

Got a appt this moring,go over Xray results,,..

Saw parts coming in today according to posted delivery date.

movie being realeased on dvd/blue ray tomorrow i want,may have to take plow truck to store !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Goes over the crank on the clutch side. Not sure what its called ? Think its for the seal on that side ?



Oh yes I remember it from my build

Seals the inner race of the bearing when clutch is threaded on

Don't forget the .010 o-ring


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,,,no MS310 ,
> out trading and/or gift fodder.
> 
> Like Robin said,,foot of WET snow tomorrow..
> will be doing the same here,scurrying around getting ready.
> fill the wood box,cover stuff etc.
> 
> Got a appt this moring,go over Xray results,,..
> 
> Saw parts coming in today according to posted delivery date.
> 
> movie being realeased on dvd/blue ray tomorrow i want,may have to take plow truck to store !



What movie????

X-ray??


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> What movie????
> 
> X-ray??



The Hobbit 

shoulder Xray,,got rotor cup damage and arthritis i guess.
probly from throwing squeels !!!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> What movie????
> 
> X-ray??



yestday was first time i tried the Blue Ray player on the 55in 3D plasma,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
i can see why some can get stuck in front of that idiot box !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Adam. 

Morning Ron. 

Robin.
Brings back memories of burning a orchards. 

Had one old Staymen Winesap. Standard trees. About 50 years old, 20-24" diameter. 

Push the trees early before groth starts. Clear a big area in the center that has a clear shot for wind. Dig a long ditch, throw in pallets for air, then tires and dry brush. Lots of brush. Cover with paper. 
Wait for a wet windy day. And notify fire department. 

Light the fire and add wood. Folks don't believe how fast big trees burn. 

I had 3 tractors pulling in trees and I would lift them over the side berm of the ditch with a bucket loader. Couldn't see down in. 

Welding shirt. LOL. 

They pulled those trees to me for 8 hours. Just pull up, unhook the chain on the tree, I'd lift it over, back up and another tree would be pulled up. 

Still amazes me. There would be a great crackle as the small branches went away. And then the roar of the fire. 

I kept waiting for the trees to pile up in the ditch. Never did. HOT fire ate them that fast. 

Next morning pile a few on the coals and after half an hour we would start again. 

A couple of weeks later, push in the berms. Plow, disc, colltepactor, plant trees. 



Way


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> The Hobbit
> 
> shoulder Xray,,got rotor cup damage and arthritis i guess.
> probly from throwing squeels !!!



They can Put up quite a fight. 

They don't die easy.

55" screen?????

That's not your shoulder, it's your neck going side to side watching a movie!!


----------



## roncoinc

I KNEW John had something going on !! :msp_sneaky:


T-Bones Great American Eatery - Great New Hampshire Restaurants


----------



## farrell

Mornin Rob!


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Nice to sleep in..... 6:15 lol.... Got about 25 wheel barrow loads of pine and fir to haul up hill to the house and split. I wish this chinese pos splitting maul worked half as good as mine.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew.. busy weekend and quite a bit to catch up on this AM....




tbone75 said:


> From what I read , need that soda stuff for mag. cases. I will have one soon !
> 
> Just trying to figure out where I can set it up ? LOL I need a MUCH bigger shop ! LOL



Never enough shop... never enough.



tbone75 said:


> Thank you very much Adam !
> 
> Least my 371 is mostly there ! LOL All but a broke clutch !



Let me know if you still want a spider then you can just pick up a drum and bearing new pretty cheap.



tbone75 said:


> Goes over the crank on the clutch side. Not sure what its called ? Think its for the seal on that side ?



I've got one of those too... shoot me an address. I need to get my second 372 together, I'm looking for a brake cover, the little flywheel air duct to the filter, etc. This is the saw that was run over....



Got some good saw time in this weekend though.. pictures coming.


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
Yet another busy weekend in the books. I'm sure it will quite down in a few weeks.
Snowing again today here a nice wintery snow sleet rain mixture.


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> Morning guys. Nice to sleep in..... 6:15 lol.... Got about 25 wheel barrow loads of pine and fir to haul up hill to the house and split. I wish this chinese pos splitting maul worked half as good as mine.....



Ever use one of the fiskar splitting axes?

I really like mine!


----------



## IEL

farrell said:


> Ever use one of the fiskar splitting axes?
> 
> I really like mine!



Nope, and my dad would kill me if I brought home a plastic axe. we just got a real nice maul at the stihl dealer. 6#, and actually a proper shape, so it really works. I am considering an iltis splitting axe though, we have always had great luck with iltis oxhead axes.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just a few random pictures of my Saturday with Dad. 

View attachment 285334
View attachment 285335
View attachment 285336
View attachment 285337
View attachment 285338


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> Nope, and my dad would kill me if I brought home a plastic axe. we just got a real nice maul at the stihl dealer. 6#, and actually a proper shape, so it really works. I am considering an iltis splitting axe though, we have always had great luck with iltis oxhead axes.



The fiskars are a little lite but the handles are near indestructible! I have missed a few times at full swing doesnt even mark the handle. And you get very little shock upon impact. Just a thot
The other I like is the monster maul. Heavy and all metal


----------



## tbone75

I like my letric start splitter.


----------



## tbone75

Hey Adam , where does the .010 - O ring go ? I better get a IPL and look at it ! LOL Didn't see any of them in the 371 or 372 ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I like my letric start splitter.



Cheater!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

IEL said:


> Nope, and my dad would kill me if I brought home a plastic axe...



well, when/if you ever try a fiskars you better do it on the sly. only problem you're gonna have is how to fess up to your dad that you've been impressed with a "plastic axe". lol.
mine has become my go-to manual splitting device. still pull the 10# maul and the wedges out on occasion as the need arises.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hey Adam , where does the .010 - O ring go ? I better get a IPL and look at it ! LOL Didn't see any of them in the 371 or 372 ?



Goes on the clutch side crankshaft against the bearing. It's a lil sob. Then the sleeve thingy then clutch. I missed it the first time and had an air leak cause of it. Buy a few you will be glad you did!


----------



## tbone75

Just thought of something else I may need for the 372 , on/off switch.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hey Adam , where does the .010 - O ring go ? I better get a IPL and look at it ! LOL Didn't see any of them in the 371 or 372 ?



I can email you an ipl


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Goes on the clutch side crankshaft against the bearing. It's a lil sob. Then the sleeve thingy then clutch. I missed it the first time and had an air leak cause of it. Buy a few you will be glad you did!



Didn't see one of them in either saw ? :msp_confused:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Just thought of something else I may need for the 372 , on/off switch.



If I've got one and I'm pretty sure I do, I'll throw it in the box too. 

Do you want a used little O-ring so you can see how anoying they are? I've got one on the bench still... it's been said you can dab some of your favorite gasket eliminator in the sleeve and it will hold, for $1.00 I buy the O-ring. Also been told only use an OEM O-ring for that spot, anything else won't work. 



See where you are loving the case splitter John. I am very glad I bought mine and the Wiha tool set. Life is soo much easier when working on saws now.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I like my letric start splitter.



I was recently shown the Komatsu Splitter, PC200 with hydraulic thumb. Comes with heat, air, wipers, and AM/FM/CD/WX stereo! OHh yeah, electric start is standard! :cool2:


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> I like my letric start splitter.



Is that where your wife zaps you with a battery?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Is that where your wife zaps you with a battery?



Close !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Almost forgot the best part of my weekend.... 







Yeah.. I'm sick........


View attachment 285360


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. 

Got a lot of catching up to do. Gonna be tough to keep up this week. Headed back to Georgia tomorrow morning. Then driving back Thursday morning. Then flying to NC Sunday and back to Texas Monday. Oh, and gotta find time to get tires in the wifes car before we leave at 3 am tomorrow. Hey Dan, you do house calls? Of course I miss the sale on michelins by a week.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Didn't see one of them in either saw ? :msp_confused:



They are so fragile and thin prolly broke and disappeared! Drop one you'll never find it!!!


----------



## tbone75

Another yellar hemorrhoid !


----------



## IEL

I am actually looking for a mini mac right now... If I find one for under $20, I would get it. Same for a poulan micro25, I have a few top handle saws, but I wouldnt want to use either one handed...

Stihl 08s, and pioneer 450.. not exactly light weights. 56cc and 89cc if I remember correctly.

edit: stihl 08s is 56 cc... I was wrong, I thought it was 60 or 61


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas.
> 
> Got a lot of catching up to do. Gonna be tough to keep up this week. Headed back to Georgia tomorrow morning. Then driving back Thursday morning. Then flying to NC Sunday and back to Texas Monday. Oh, and gotta find time to get tires in the wifes car before we leave at 3 am tomorrow. Hey Dan, you do house calls? Of course I miss the sale on michelins by a week.



Sounds like WAY to much ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> They are so fragile and thin prolly broke and disappeared! Drop one you'll never find it!!!



I better get half dozen ! :bang:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Ever use one of the fiskar splitting axes?
> 
> I really like mine!



I got one for my nephew!!

And he loves it. 

I like him doing the splitting


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I better get half dozen ! :bang:



When I built my 372 a few weeks ago, Randy told me just to lube up the crank shaft with oil real well and the o-ring. Work it down gently and when it bottoms on the bearing don't twist the sleeve as the o-ring will tear. Just slide it down and leave it. When the clutch comes tight you are golden. If this rookie can get it, anyone can!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas.
> 
> Got a lot of catching up to do. Gonna be tough to keep up this week. Headed back to Georgia tomorrow morning. Then driving back Thursday morning. Then flying to NC Sunday and back to Texas Monday. Oh, and gotta find time to get tires in the wifes car before we leave at 3 am tomorrow. Hey Dan, you do house calls? Of course I miss the sale on michelins by a week.



Thought they still had that prepaid Visa rebate going on..

Good luck with all the traveling.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I better get half dozen ! :bang:



in the IPL on the crankshaft view part# 503 26 30-19 tween sleeve and bearing


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> When I built my 372 a few weeks ago, Randy told me just to lube up the crank shaft with oil real well and the o-ring. Work it down gently and when it bottoms on the bearing don't twist the sleeve as the o-ring will tear. Just slide it down and leave it. When the clutch comes tight you are golden. If this rookie can get it, anyone can!



yep some lite clean oil and delicate hands with a gentle touch! Oh and PATIENCE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IEL

I had got 2 wheel barrows of pine rounds split and stacked by 9 am. Then it started snowing......


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> I had got 2 wheel barrows of pine rounds split and stacked by 9 am. Then it started snowing......



we got a sleet a snow and a freezing rain.................it sucks! the roads is slick!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> we got a sleet a snow and a freezing rain.................it sucks! the roads is slick!



It missed us so far.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> It missed us so far.



lucky you


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I had got 2 wheel barrows of pine rounds split and stacked by 9 am. Then it started snowing......



Just keep that crap up there ! 


Freezing rain this morning was more than nuff !


----------



## farrell

John you find where the o-ring goes then?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John you find where the o-ring goes then?



Didn't look yet , feeding my face ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Didn't look yet , feeding my face ! LOL



I thot we weren't suppose to feed the slugs?:msp_confused:






























Oh wait that's the troll my bad!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Got my new play thing piston. Now to see what I can do with it ? A little different than a 49SP piston. Same size dia. Higher dome on it,thicker rings,longer skirt. Just a 44mm piston to play with. Who knows what I will do with it ? LOL 12.00 delivered


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I thot we weren't suppose to feed the slugs?:msp_confused:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait that's the troll my bad!:msp_biggrin:



Don't SALT the Slugs !


----------



## farrell

Plans with the piston?
Pop up?
Lightened?
Put it in a saw?
What?
I'm confused now.....


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Don't SALT the Slugs !



Ooooooooohhhhhhhhh...............


----------



## tbone75

Finished cleaning the 371 case , putting new bearings in it too.

Got a new full wrap handle for the 372,50.00 delivered. Wasn't sure I wanted one,but I needed a wrap handle for it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Plans with the piston?
> Pop up?
> Lightened?
> Put it in a saw?
> What?
> I'm confused now.....



Its for one of the pocket bikes,I want to try it in a saw ? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Finished cleaning the 371 case , putting new bearings in it too.
> 
> Got a new full wrap handle for the 372,50.00 delivered. Wasn't sure I wanted one,but I needed a wrap handle for it. LOL



I like my wrap on mine less I'm stumpin


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Its for one of the pocket bikes,I want to try it in a saw ? LOL



Aren't you a lil old for a pocket bike?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Aren't you a lil old for a pocket bike?



Not too old.. just a bit to sore/stiff for one!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Aren't you a lil old for a pocket bike?



Its OK , only part I have is the piston. LOL

I would look like a monkey humpin a football on one of them !


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Not too old.. just a bit to sore/stiff for one!



Better get him a helmet!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Its OK , only part I have is the piston. LOL
> 
> I would look like a monkey humpin a football on one of them !



That's a lil perverse!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Its OK , only part I have is the piston. LOL
> 
> I would look like a monkey humpin a football on one of them !



I've had two pass through my possession... both met a death of the gas axe. Even in my 20's I wasn't fit to ride one and I have the scars to prove it! Hurt worse on one of them than I ever have been on a big motorcycle.


----------



## tbone75

Well someone just pulled in ? BBL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Well someone just pulled in ? BBL



Hmmm.. that would be Slug Distraction Time!


----------



## sefh3

I have one of the pocket bikes. 49cc motor and tons of fun to ride. I need to get a new carb and air filter setup for mine. Scooterbum's pm box is full.

Off to work on a two seat dune buggy go cart. Got it last weekend for the kids. Dang thing quit running. Needs a new cdi box.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just thought of something else I may need for the 372 , on/off switch.



5pcs on Off Ignition Switch for Husqvarna Chainsaw 362 365 371 372 372XP New | eBay


thats what i did,,the ones that ground to case is a minor mod.

$3 ea delivered !


----------



## roncoinc

Bringing in the wood,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

bringing in the wood,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

All by myself i'm bringing in the wooood,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Bringing in the wood,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> bringing in the wood,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> All by myself i'm bringing in the wooood,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.



You have beautiful singing voice Ron!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 5pcs on Off Ignition Switch for Husqvarna Chainsaw 362 365 371 372 372XP New | eBay
> 
> 
> thats what i did,,the ones that ground to case is a minor mod.
> 
> $3 ea delivered !



I will get some ! Did have a couple , but used them.


----------



## IEL

Got all the wood split and stacked. A whole pine tree, 20 inch at the base. Would have been done much sooner if I didnt have to haul it 2 rounds at a time 500 yards to the house in a wheel barrow.... Up hill...


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas.
> 
> Got a lot of catching up to do. Gonna be tough to keep up this week. Headed back to Georgia tomorrow morning. Then driving back Thursday morning. Then flying to NC Sunday and back to Texas Monday. Oh, and gotta find time to get tires in the wifes car before we leave at 3 am tomorrow. Hey Dan, you do house calls? Of course I miss the sale on michelins by a week.



Geez , I was planning to have a sale today , 4 free michelines with an oil change .




tbone75 said:


> Don't INSALT the Slugs ! They have feelings you know .


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Bringing in the wood,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> bringing in the wood,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> All by myself i'm bringing in the wooood,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.



Here i am rejoicing bringing in the woooood ,,,,,,,,,,,,...........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Here i am rejoicig bringing in the woooood ,,,,,,,,,,,,...........



Glad your having fun. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> Got all the wood split and stacked. A whole pine tree, 20 inch at the base. Would have been done much sooner if I didnt have to haul it 2 rounds at a time 500 yards to the house in a wheel barrow.... Up hill...



Through 6 feet of snow while tryin to elude the bears and wolves?:jester:


----------



## tbone75

Had a Craftsman/Poulan 3300 dropped off,bogging down. P&C look good,so may be the carb? AF just full of chit !Tear into that in a little bit.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl waiting to hear back about this 200T & 034 ? Fix them or junk them ? LOL

I know what Ron would say ! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Stihl waiting to hear back about this 200T & 034 ? Fix them or junk them ? LOL
> 
> I know what Ron would say ! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## showrguy

hey tbone,
remember that coil ya sent me a month or so ago ??
i greatly appreciate the package, but my buddy finally got to messing with it and it's not the right one for a 455 rancher, it's too big to fit..
anyways, ya want me to send it back ??
thanks again, 
chuck


----------



## roncoinc

Got pahts today !!

husky 55 series oil gear puller.
rubber bumper for 395 gas tank.
395 handle fillers.


----------



## tbone75

showrguy said:


> hey tbone,
> remember that coil ya sent me a month or so ago ??
> i greatly appreciate the package, but my buddy finally got to messing with it and it's not the right one for a 455 rancher, it's too big to fit..
> anyways, ya want me to send it back ??
> thanks again,
> chuck



I am confused , I took it off a 455 ? LOL No need to send it back.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Bringing in the wood,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> bringing in the wood,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> All by myself i'm bringing in the wooood,,,,,,


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.


roncoinc said:


> Here i am rejoicing bringing in the woooood ,,,,,,,,,,,,...........



Almost sounds like a sad song , the other half of the rhythm is missing ..........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got pahts today !!
> 
> husky 55 series oil gear puller.
> rubber bumper for 395 gas tank.
> 395 handle fillers.



Reminds me ! I need some of them fillers too. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

And i got this from Kafar..








then i looked inside !!! 









this WILL be going back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And i got this from Kafar..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i looked inside !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this WILL be going back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_angry:



Dang that sucks !!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> and i got this from kafar..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i looked inside !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will be going back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_angry:



ugly!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ewwwwwwwweeeeeeeu I touched a green Echo today!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> And i got this from Kafar..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i looked inside !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this WILL be going back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_angry:



That is not pretty at all, just a 6 dressed up as a 9!!


----------



## farrell

Ron can't you just buff that out?


:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

A bit of local stuff just to keep things real and not take what we have for granted .
Us "Coasties" usually know someone in the marine industry .
I don't know any of these guys but it is a big impact to a small community .

Tragedy at Sea | Timeline | CBC News: Nova Scotia

This Captain is from the same community and I heard a very thoughtful , sincere and well spoken interview with him following the tragedy , this is not the interview but what happened on their first run out after the tragedy .

Woods Harbour fishermen avoid peril on the high seas - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Gus , a friend of mine is a commercial Captain , one of the boats he runs is this one(Sea trials when new) , on March 8th he was taking out a usual charter out for water immersion training when he started to think it was getting a little ruff , as he was about to turn he realized the horizon and everything else disappeared , as he was already into the throttle when the horizon reappeared in a hurry the boat was cresting so off the throttle in a hurry then the bow pitched straight down , they hit the bottom of the trough hard enough that it killed the engine , he said he never seen all the flashing lights and alarms go off at once .
The engine restarted right away and he didn't loose any of the trainees but I'm sure some may rethink their career choice after picking themselves off the deck and bulkheads .
Gus checked the buoy later that day and found that 25ft waves were recorded , big seas for a 45ft boat . 
Thot I'd share that . 
I had given Gus a little Husukee that I had 3 years ago , he was in today asking about warranty because he couldn't keep it running , says it's stihl on the same tank of fuel I gave him .......I told him to put it on the deck next run out , use it for a throw line .........with no line


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> A bit of local stuff just to keep things real and not take what we have for granted .
> Us "Coasties" usually know someone in the marine industry .
> I don't know any of these guys but it is a big impact to a small community .
> 
> Tragedy at Sea | Timeline | CBC News: Nova Scotia
> 
> This Captain is from the same community and I heard a very thoughtful , sincere and well spoken interview with him following the tragedy , this is not the interview but what happened on their first run out after the tragedy .
> 
> Woods Harbour fishermen avoid peril on the high seas - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Gus , a friend of mine is a commercial Captain , one of the boats he runs is this one(Sea trials when new) , on March 8th he was taking out a usual charter out for water immersion training when he started to think it was getting a little ruff , as he was about to turn he realized the horizon and everything else disappeared , as he was already into the throttle when the horizon reappeared in a hurry the boat was cresting so off the throttle in a hurry then the bow pitched straight down , they hit the bottom of the trough hard enough that it killed the engine , he said he never seen all the flashing lights and alarms go off at once .
> The engine restarted right away and he didn't loose any of the trainees but I'm sure some may rethink their career choice after picking themselves off the deck and bulkheads .
> Gus checked the buoy later that day and found that 25ft waves were recorded , big seas for a 45ft boat .
> Thot I'd share that .
> I had given Gus a little Husukee that I had 3 years ago , he was in today asking about warranty because he couldn't keep it running , says it's stihl on the same tank of fuel I gave him .......I told him to put it on the deck next run out , use it for a throw line .........with no line



I like that Northumberland flair on that 45', it rides the swell nicely. There is no warning before a rogue wave strikes.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

was it on here i saw someone talkin bout using oven cleaner to clean the carbon and other assorted crap off the cylinder and piston? inside and out? if so, can you spray it on and let it sit overnight or do you need to work it immediately?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> was it on here i saw someone talkin bout using oven cleaner to clean the carbon and other assorted crap off the cylinder and piston? inside and out? if so, can you spray it on and let it sit overnight or do you need to work it immediately?



We call it Pizz Off and yes you can leave it on overnight.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pioneerguy600 said:


> We call it Pizz Off and yes you can leave it on overnight.



thanks jerry. does it matter if you use the full strength or the "safe" stuff?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> thanks jerry. does it matter if you use the full strength or the "safe" stuff?



I use the good stuff, it will turn the aluminum a dark grey but it will remove the carbon. I don`t worry about the discoloration myself. If I wanted to clean the carbon off and keep the aluminum shiny I would soak it in Kleen Flo or any other carbon busting carb/injector cleaner.


----------



## dancan

Ron is the man .


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> thanks jerry. does it matter if you use the full strength or the "safe" stuff?



The cheap stuff doesn't do very good on carbon,the good stuff does !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ron is the man .



That`s the stuff!!


----------



## tbone75

Stopped at the dollar store the other day,picked up 4 cans of it. LOL The woman behind the counter asked who was cleaning the oven. The OL was with me , she said no one,he is cleaning chainsaws. LOL Left that poor woman dumb founded ! LOL Don't think it sunk in ? LOL She never said another word while we were there. LOL


Been Super Slug all day ! Got to go see if I can get that Poulan running,he needs a saw. I don't loan him saws after seeing what he does to his !
That is how I know if I can loan one out or not,see how theirs look when it comes in. LOL I won't even loan him a little Poolin ! :msp_scared:


----------



## farrell

But John your a semi-professional chainsaw mechanic! You can fix it if they break it!!!!

:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

John , don't loan , have a mini-mac for rent , just add it to the repair LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am going to use some Pizz Off on the green saw just to kill the smell of it. The durn thing started up on the second pull, has been sitting 4-5 years with a scored piston.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron is the man .



LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!

i guess " Dancan " !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am going to use some Pizz Off on the green saw just to kill the smell of it. The durn thing started up on the second pull, has been sitting 4-5 years with a scored piston.



Green saw on Patty's day ??


----------



## roncoinc

Paperwork is done,THEY pay shipping back !!

wasnt to nice but not to bad in my little note to them ,, :msp_angry:


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
Well I got my buggy running again. I talked to the guy and asked about it. 
Have any issues with it?
No. It's been a great machine. Only changed the oil.
Are you the original owner?
Yep. Bought it new.
Ok. It started up so I paid the man. 

Got it home. Road it around the house a for an hour or so. NO issues at all. Fueled up the tank and it ran all of one minute. No spark!!!!
I email the guy. Oh yeah, check the kill switch. We had to replace it. 
Didn't work. Check the CDI box and coil for spark. We had to replace that too.
What part of did you have any issues with the machine before didn't he get.
Got my new coil and CDI box today and it starts and runs again.


----------



## sefh3

Dang Ron. It looks like something I would do. Looks like the bit was dull.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Dang Ron. It looks like something I would do. Looks like the bit was dull.



I can do better under the influence of German beer !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Here i am rejoicing bringing in the woooood ,,,,,,,,,,,,...........



You'll really rejoice tomorrow....now that your wood is in.....LOL!!!


----------



## sefh3

So my 046 is giving me some fits. Doesn't want to oil. I have replaced the pump from a low hour saw. No luck. It tears up the worm gear. Second time in a row the worm gear breaks. The bearings are not new but sound and look good. Could a bad bearing cause this or a bent crank?


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> I can do better under the influence of German beer !!



Looks like you'll be able to drink some of that German beer while it's snowing tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> So my 046 is giving me some fits. Doesn't want to oil. I have replaced the pump from a low hour saw. No luck. It tears up the worm gear. Second time in a row the worm gear breaks. The bearings are not new but sound and look good. Could a bad bearing cause this or a bent crank?



If the oil pump is turning easily then the crank must be bouncing around somehow. Bad bearing or a bent crank would do it.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You'll really rejoice tomorrow....now that your wood is in.....LOL!!!



Yup !!! 

wood in,,plenty kindlin in,lots of beer in green bottles,,food..books,,plow truck fueled up and close to door 
hunkered in like middle of winter !

may dig some stuff out of outside freezer to cook or simmer on woodstove,,.
dang !! gonna miss winter when it's over


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> So my 046 is giving me some fits. Doesn't want to oil. I have replaced the pump from a low hour saw. No luck. It tears up the worm gear. Second time in a row the worm gear breaks. The bearings are not new but sound and look good. Could a bad bearing cause this or a bent crank?



Ream out the worm gear so it compensates for the out of round crank and good to go 
bet you find when chain is adjusted it gets tighter then looser ?? 


join me in a bonfire ???


----------



## AU_K2500

All ready for the trip east. Suit is out of the closet and dusted off. Car has.four brand new Michelin defenders on. Tank is full. Bags are packed. Head out the door 3:00-3:15. Should make it in time for visitation. 

Oh. Almost forgot. So everything went great cutting Saturday.......all the STIHLS ran flawlessly........then there was the damned 480CD........crank, die ...crank, run,die. Crank, run........die. crap. Set it down and picked up a real saw!


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> If the oil pump is turning easily then the crank must be bouncing around somehow. Bad bearing or a bent crank would do it.



Sounds like I need to tear it down and investigate. Dang I was hoping it would only be something simple.....


----------



## tbone75

Got the Poulan running again , dirty carb was all.

Put the new bearings in the 372,took the old ones out of the 371. LOL


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Ream out the worm gear so it compensates for the out of round crank and good to go
> bet you find when chain is adjusted it gets tighter then looser ??
> 
> 
> join me in a bonfire ???



Now to think about it, the chain does wander some. 

Will you wear you Stihl jammies and bunny slippers????


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> All ready for the trip east. Suit is out of the closet and dusted off. Car has.four brand new Michelin defenders on. Tank is full. Bags are packed. Head out the door 3:00-3:15. Should make it in time for visitation.
> 
> Oh. Almost forgot. So everything went great cutting Saturday.......all the STIHLS ran flawlessly........then there was the damned 480CD........crank, die ...crank, run,die. Crank, run........die. crap. Set it down and picked up a real saw!



You are starting to," catch on".


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup !!!
> 
> wood in,,plenty kindlin in,lots of beer in green bottles,,food..books,,plow truck fueled up and close to door
> hunkered in like middle of winter !
> 
> may dig some stuff out of outside freezer to cook or simmer on woodstove,,.
> dang !! gonna miss winter when it's over



Something wrong with that beer ? You better switch to red beer !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> All ready for the trip east. Suit is out of the closet and dusted off. Car has.four brand new Michelin defenders on. Tank is full. Bags are packed. Head out the door 3:00-3:15. Should make it in time for visitation.
> 
> Oh. Almost forgot. So everything went great cutting Saturday.......all the STIHLS ran flawlessly........then there was the damned 480CD........crank, die ...crank, run,die. Crank, run........die. crap. Set it down and picked up a real saw!



Got a wire grounding out ? Switch bad ? Coil bad ? You bout did everything else to it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Something wrong with that beer ? You better switch to red beer !



St Paddies beer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a wire grounding out ? Switch bad ? Coil bad ? You bout did everything else to it !



Bad saw!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Now to think about it, the chain does wander some.
> 
> Will you wear you Stihl jammies and bunny slippers????



I better get off my flippy cap and send you some 064 pieces and parts !


Or maybe you don't want no more Steels ? otstir:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> St Paddies beer.



I pass on green colored beer ! Over did that once ! Came out green too ! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bad saw!!



Mine runs GOOD ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I better get off my flippy cap and send you some 064 pieces and parts !
> 
> 
> Or maybe you don't want no more Steels ? otstir:



You can never have too many Stihls. Huskies though. One is enough. too much odor from them.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I pass on green colored beer ! Over did that once ! Came out green too ! :msp_sad:



Been there done that. It's not a plesant site either.


----------



## sefh3

Mark 
Did you put a carb kit in it?


----------



## tbone75

371 case has a couple little problems,don't think it will hurt ? I do wonder if I shouldn't drill a small hole at the end of that crack ? Nothing else on it will do anything.

Got the clutch cover for the P60 today too ! Sure happy he sent that !


----------



## AU_K2500

sefh3 said:


> Mark
> Did you put a carb kit in it?



First thing i did. And it ran good out of the cut with that air leak. Fixed the seals. Turned both out one and a quarter turns. Just couldn't get it right so I put it down.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> You can never have too many Stihls. Huskies though. One is enough. too much odor from them.



:msp_razz:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 371 case has a couple little problems,don't think it will hurt ? I do wonder if I shouldn't drill a small hole at the end of that crack ? Nothing else on it will do anything.
> 
> Got the clutch cover for the P60 today too ! Sure happy he sent that !



John you gonna do modification to the 371/372?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John you gonna do modification to the 371/372?



The 372 I will after I get it running for a bit. The 371 I will if I end up using that BB kit , can't run it the way it is.


----------



## IEL

Well jerry, I just got an email from my dad saying the parts have arrived. Thanks man, I couldnt have got them without you. I cant wait to get into that old 450. Post something so I can send you some rep!


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Well jerry, I just got an email from my dad saying the parts have arrived. Thanks man, I couldnt have got them without you. I cant wait to get into that old 450. Post something so I can send you some rep!



Go out into the main forum, some others have a thread running out there, maybe post on there.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Sounds like I need to tear it down and investigate. Dang I was hoping it would only be something simple.....



.......all the STIHLS ran flawlessly........


HHHmmmm,,,............


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The 372 I will after I get it running for a bit. The 371 I will if I end up using that BB kit , can't run it the way it is.



Better hurry up! Almost time for the GTG!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> 371 case has a couple little problems,don't think it will hurt ? I do wonder if I shouldn't drill a small hole at the end of that crack ? Nothing else on it will do anything.
> 
> Got the clutch cover for the P60 today too ! Sure happy he sent that !



Ideas guys ? Drill a hole at the end of the crack ? Leave it alone ? Scrap it ?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are starting to," catch on".



excactaly,,run saws he hasnt worked on !! LOl !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> .......all the STIHLS ran flawlessly........
> 
> 
> HHHmmmm,,,............



Think hes fibbing Ron ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> excactaly,,run saws he hasnt worked on !! LOl !



Well at least run saws that run! Them orange turds might as well leave them under the bench, just take up space n smell bad.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ideas guys ? Drill a hole at the end of the crack ? Leave it alone ? Scrap it ?



Drill a 1/64 hole if it don`t go through to a oil tank or crankcase hollow area.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Now to think about it, the chain does wander some.
> 
> Will you wear you Stihl jammies and bunny slippers????



Look,,,i trusted Jery with one of them kids of secrets and he spiled the beans so aint gonna do it agin !'


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Been there done that. It's not a plesant site either.



Loks good in the parking lot in the morning 

seagulls like it !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Well jerry, I just got an email from my dad saying the parts have arrived. Thanks man, I couldnt have got them without you. I cant wait to get into that old 450. Post something so I can send you some rep!



Good to hear the parts made it to you. Check that hand cut gasket closely for clearance where it fits up under the top handle panel. I did not have a pattern at the time to cut one from but I used the primer body for the pattern to make a tracing for the gasket. I had 3 more NOS ones just come in today, they are really hard to find now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Drill a 1/64 hole if it don`t go through to a oil tank or crankcase hollow area.



OK , its not into anything serious yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think hes fibbing Ron ? :msp_sneaky:



I believe him, those saws never let me down yet. Can`t say that for more than one orange saw has let me down and wasted my day in the woods.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK , its not into anything serious yet.



Where is that crack located, what caused it?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Loks good in the parking lot in the morning
> 
> seagulls like it !!



Yer SICK Ron !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ideas guys ? Drill a hole at the end of the crack ? Leave it alone ? Scrap it ?



leave it,JB weld and paint.


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to hear the parts made it to you. Check that hand cut gasket closely for clearance where it fits up under the top handle panel. I did not have a pattern at the time to cut one from but I used the primer body for the pattern to make a tracing for the gasket. I had 3 more NOS ones just come in today, they are really hard to find now.



I can trim it if needed. Once it fits perfect, I will copy it onto some thin sheet, so I have a pattern for future gaskets.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where is that crack located, what caused it?



On the bottom,looks like it got sit down to hard. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> leave it,JB weld and paint.



Its under the flywheel , don't seem to go far.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its under the flywheel , don't seem to go far.



That should cause no problem then, the small hole should prevent it from spreading further.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> excactaly,,run saws he hasnt worked on !! LOl !



I've built both the 026's from a split case. And the 041 was torn all the way down to clean all the. Bar oil out of the crank and cylinder......thank you very much.


----------



## roncoinc

I popsted " OUT THERE "" !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> I can trim it if needed. Once it fits perfect, I will copy it onto some thin sheet, so I have a pattern for future gaskets.



The spot right around where the primer pump sits would be where it might need a bit of snipping. I have at least a dozen of that style saw, the 400, NU17 AND 450. I have rebuilt the primers on most of them and even with NOS gaskets I have found 3 that needed trimming with fingernail clippers.


----------



## tbone75

Anyone have a good Stihl MS200 fuel tank ? LOL He wants it fixed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I popsted " OUT THERE "" !!



I didn`t think you went ,"out there," any more....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I've built both the 026's from a split case. And the 041 was torn all the way down to clean all the. Bar oil out of the crank and cylinder......thank you very much.



Oh,,thot you may have worked on a REAL saw 

guess you found a problem dont know the anser to yet ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Anyone have a good Stihl MS200 fuel tank ? LOL He wants it fixed.



Hmmm,...good luck on that, I waited close to 3 months wanting one, finally talked Bryce into selling me one.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hmmm,...good luck on that, I waited close to 3 months wanting one, finally talked Bryce into selling me one.



:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_scared:



Those are climbing saws and a lot of them get dropped, breaking the fuel tanks most often. Seems to keep the supply of them low on eBay.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hmmm,...good luck on that, I waited close to 3 months wanting one, finally talked Bryce into selling me one.



Got one ! 76.00 on flea bay. Glad I aint buying it ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got one ! 76.00 on flea bay. Glad I aint buying it ! LOL



I havn`t looked on there for several days. Spent too much on there lately, specially on NOS parts.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I havn`t looked on there for several days. Spent too much on there lately, specially on NOS parts.....LOL



I just bought a Pioneer piston that may be for a P52 ? LOL If its not , someone will want it.


----------



## tbone75

Now I got to go find a piston ring,seals & intake boot.


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !


----------



## farrell

I'm not slacking.......I had to go spelunking in my crawl space cause lil guy thru the remote and his bear down the vent! It scary down there!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Slackers !



Right you are ...........


----------



## AU_K2500

Rolling, Rolling, Rolling, RAWHIDE!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Snowin, Snowin, Snowin... SnowRide!!!! Nothing here yet but it looks like Ron is getting some accumulation!!! Shop day!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

SThillackeeersszzzzzzzzzzzzz.......................


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Snowin, Snowin, Snowin... SnowRide!!!! Nothing here yet but it looks like Ron is getting some accumulation!!! Shop day!!!!!



Yuppers,,four inches so far.
caint leave for another two hours for store..
should have a bunch then !


----------



## dancan

Looks like I'll have to plug in the hydraulic shovel to make sure it starts for the next couple of days , looks like a total of a foot is forecast :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

Chance of a little snow here today ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Guess Slugs aint suppose to sleep ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Guess Slugs aint suppose to sleep ?



I got up early to get to the store at opening for my movie being released today.

way it looks may have to take the plow truck !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got up early to get to the store at opening for my movie being released today.
> 
> way it looks may have to take the plow truck !



Good movie , but not sure its worth all that !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> All ready for the trip east. Suit is out of the closet and dusted off. Car has.four brand new Michelin defenders on. Tank is full. Bags are packed. Head out the door 3:00-3:15. Should make it in time for visitation.
> 
> Oh. Almost forgot. So everything went great cutting Saturday.......all the STIHLS ran flawlessly........then there was the damned 480CD........crank, die ...crank, run,die. Crank, run........die. crap. Set it down and picked up a real saw!



Have a space trip Sparky. Just bring that Hunkajunky with you for the move....we'll get it right or maybe a new home with friends on a shelf of Husky....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jeeeeeeez;

Feelin guilty. Shoveled the walk when mom got back from seeing dad and still no more snow. Couple of inches on the lawn. 

Weird lil section of PA. Thinks it's Va. 

Well. It's SHOWTIME!!!

Morning all. Hope it goes well for all.


----------



## dancan

Free coffee for anyone who can slamdunk this Husukee/Crapsman in my dumpster from the 5 yard line .


----------



## Stihl 041S

0dark30

Ron in line now


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Free coffee for anyone who can slamdunk this Husukee/Crapsman in my dumpster from the 5 yard line .



Full of mix. Both tanks. Candles in a pentagon. 

223 at 100 yards. 

Biodegradable???


----------



## AU_K2500

First stop. Monroe louwsy-anna.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> First stop. Monroe louwsy-anna.



you otta drop in and see the robertsons whilst yer there


----------



## AU_K2500

jerrycmorrow said:


> you otta drop in and see the robertsons whilst yer there



I oughta!

Hey Jerry. You get my email?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good movie , but not sure its worth all that !



Took the volvo,no problem.
a few cars off the road.
got there,took a good 1/2 hr + and forgot my wallet !! 
went down street and borrowed money from a friend


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> I oughta!
> 
> Hey Jerry. You get my email?



no email


----------



## IEL

morning guys. Still got another pile of pine rounds to split. If I do end up spending my summer doing this, I will have arms like popeye.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Last night was my first adventure with trying to get transfer off of a cylinder. Worked great but unfortunately, it doesn't take the gouges out above the exhaust port.....Owner wasn't thrilled to hear that this AM but I didn't lean it out!


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!

Slept with the lil guy on the vouch cause he's sick and didn't wanna be alone

Off to the docs for the first time in about 8 years. See what they say bout my back?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin all!
> 
> Slept with the lil guy on the vouch cause he's sick and didn't wanna be alone
> 
> Off to the docs for the first time in about 8 years. See what they say bout my back?



Good luck !!


----------



## tbone75

Slug finally got a little sleep. It was a long night. LOL


----------



## IEL

too quite in here....









I know! A stock ms290 is better than a ported 346xp:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:otstir:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> First stop. Monroe louwsy-anna.



you could also stop to see the much more famous and illustrious barneyrb of AS fame


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Good luck !!



Ditto. 

Hey John!

Hey Adam!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Hey John!
> 
> Hey Adam!!



Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Rob !



Hey Ol Buddy. 

Long night as in you finally slept a long time.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Hey John!
> 
> Hey Adam!!



Hey rob!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ol Buddy.
> 
> Long night as in you finally slept a long time.



Up and down all night , finally slept 3 hrs straight. LOL Dang rainy weather don't help.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Good luck !!



Maybe they'll say "yep no hope for ya" then take me out back and put me down.:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey rob!



You stihl having problems from when you hurt your back a while ago ?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Maybe they'll say "yep no hope for ya" then take me out back and put me down.:msp_scared:



Nah ...................... They didn't me and Rob ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You stihl having problems from when you hurt your back a while ago ?



Yep

Not anywhere is bad

But lower back still hurts specially I do any liftin and constantly get pinchin and pain my hips


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nah ...................... They didn't me and Rob ! LOL


Maybe they like you more?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yep
> 
> Not anywhere is bad
> 
> But lower back still hurts specially I do any liftin and constantly get pinchin and pain my hips



Not good ! May have just strained a muscle ? They take a long time to heal. Or ????


Don't if its AS or my puter , can't get the page to load?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Maybe they like you more?



Nah ................... they just like my money ! :msp_angry:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Yep
> 
> Not anywhere is bad
> 
> But lower back still hurts specially I do any liftin and constantly get pinchin and pain my hips



Pulled ligament-6 months
Ruptured disc-2 years


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady is here


----------



## AU_K2500

Stop number 2. Demopolis AL. 

Jerry. I sent it to your yahoo.


----------



## tbone75

Lots of goodies today ! 372 top end,039 top end,assorted junk Stihl parts. LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Stop number 2. Demopolis AL.
> 
> Jerry. I sent it to your yahoo.



Making good time,sounds like.


----------



## tbone75

390/039 top end looks good to me ? Bearing,seals,fuel line for it too.


----------



## tbone75

Box of Steel stuff. LOL Most is in nice shape !


----------



## tbone75

372 jug looks like new inside,came with a new piston.Not sure what brand piston ? Didn't know it was coming that way ? Thought I was getting the used piston to ? Piston looks good,may as well just use it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> 372 jug looks like new inside,came with a new piston.Not sure what brand piston ? Didn't know it was coming that way ? Thought I was getting the used piston to ? Piston looks good,may as well just use it.


Not bad!


----------



## farrell

Doc said may have herniated a disc but definite muscle tightness.

Everything else checked out ok

Was told to stop chewin eat better exercise take better care of myself blah blah blah


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Doc said may have herniated a disc but definite muscle tightness.
> 
> Everything else checked out ok
> 
> Was told to stop chewin eat better exercise take better care of myself blah blah blah



Not much they can do with that disc,but be very careful lifting anything ! DO NOT TWIST while lifting anything or even just standing up,don't twist your body !! !! It could blow out easy now ! Just takes a lot of time for it to go back in. They can give you something to help it do that,exercises for your back will help it too. Just be careful and you will be fine in a few months.


----------



## farrell

Yep she said no twisting and do stretches


----------



## IEL

wow, my CAD has got real bad... I actually cant wait to finish my vacation so I can see my new farmsaw, and put the pump parts in my pioneer 450, and fix the fuel issue on my IEL HM, ect....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Not much they can do with that disc,but be very careful lifting anything ! DO NOT TWIST while lifting anything or even just standing up,don't twist your body !! !! It could blow out easy now ! Just takes a lot of time for it to go back in. They can give you something to help it do that,exercises for your back will help it too. Just be careful and you will be fine in a few months.



Double ditto


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> Stop number 2. Demopolis AL.
> 
> Jerry. I sent it to your yahoo.



nah. no email. went back couple days. it could've got hung up dodging all those electrons though. i'll pm ya just to make sure you got it.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> 390/039 top end looks good to me ? Bearing,seals,fuel line for it too.



Sure looks better than the Hooskie cylinder Ron has.


----------



## farrell

Everybody prepared for the end?

Not twenty miles down the road from where I live the military is doing training on private property with choppers and camps. And told the landowner to stay out of his own woods!

What's up with that?


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Everybody prepared for the end?
> 
> Not twenty miles down the road from where I live the military is doing training on private property with choppers and camps. And told the landowner to stay out of his own woods!
> 
> What's up with that?



Lookin' for John's "Flowers" ?


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Lookin' for John's "Flowers" ?



Doubt it


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Everybody prepared for the end?
> 
> Not twenty miles down the road from where I live the military is doing training on private property with choppers and camps. And told the landowner to stay out of his own woods!
> 
> What's up with that?



That is wrong on so many levels. I know it is easy to say, but there would be heck to pay for that going on my property.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I just bought a Pioneer piston that may be for a P52 ? LOL If its not , someone will want it.



You know it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Everybody prepared for the end?
> 
> Not twenty miles down the road from where I live the military is doing training on private property with choppers and camps. And told the landowner to stay out of his own woods!
> 
> What's up with that?



Just think of the compensation suit he can launch for that inconvenience. You fellas are the lawsuit capitol of the world.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Everybody prepared for the end?
> 
> Not twenty miles down the road from where I live the military is doing training on private property with choppers and camps. And told the landowner to stay out of his own woods!
> 
> What's up with that?




2nd Looie full of himself. Soldiers under him letting him hang him self??


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Everybody prepared for the end?
> 
> Not twenty miles down the road from where I live the military is doing training on private property with choppers and camps. And told the landowner to stay out of his own woods!
> 
> What's up with that?



Never heard of anything like that before?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Lookin' for John's "Flowers" ?



Didn't plant any yet,stihl to dang cold !


----------



## dancan

Just plant in the house , they say them MH lights give off all kinds of heat , you won't even need to burn wood in the winter , more time to buy saw parts and such LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just plant in the house , they say them MH lights give off all kinds of heat , you won't even need to burn wood in the winter , more time to buy saw parts and such LOL



How do you know ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

Good day in the shop!! Made great headway......16' bench is all cleaned off and stationary tools are bolted down, only the vise and chain grinder left to locate and bolt down. Gonna snow tomorrow so more work to do. 

That puller I got off ebay last week that was missing parts...........the guy sent me a whole new puller set....and I keep the other one...that was quick and good...he got pos rep.

Snowing pretty darn good here all day...gonna snow all night....gonna snow tomorrow until noon or so...stihl sayin 10-12"....I don't like it...Hoss don't either......


----------



## Icehouse

This is a long way from PA but have had a black chopper flying over house and staying in the same area for 1 1/2 hrs, don't think I did bad. Who knows what the neighbor has been up to. I thought all aircraft needed numbers.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good day in the shop!! Made great headway......16' bench is all cleaned off and stationary tools are bolted down, only the vise and chain grinder left to locate and bolt down. Gonna snow tomorrow so more work to do.
> 
> That puller I got off ebay last week that was missing parts...........the guy sent me a whole new puller set....and I keep the other one...that was quick and good...he got pos rep.
> 
> Snowing pretty darn good here all day...gonna snow all night....gonna snow tomorrow until noon or so...stihl sayin 10-12"....I don't like it...Hoss don't either......



Sorry , but keep that dam snow up there ! We may get a little tonight and tomorrow.

I need a bench like that !


----------



## tbone75

icehouse said:


> This is a long way from PA but have had a black chopper flying over house and staying in the same area for 1 1/2 hrs, don't think I did bad. Who knows what the neighbor has been up to. I thought all aircraft needed numbers.



Sounds bad ! No numbers ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Good day in the shop!! Made great headway......16' bench is all cleaned off and stationary tools are bolted down, only the vise and chain grinder left to locate and bolt down. Gonna snow tomorrow so more work to do.
> 
> That puller I got off ebay last week that was missing parts...........the guy sent me a whole new puller set....and I keep the other one...that was quick and good...he got pos rep.
> 
> Snowing pretty darn good here all day...gonna snow all night....gonna snow tomorrow until noon or so...stihl sayin 10-12"....I don't like it...Hoss don't either......



A seller like that deserves good rep. I wonder how many sellers get a story from someone they sold an item to that claims they didn`t get a complete one. In your case Robin you were shorted but how many claim to be that really have not been and then expect a refund or another set to be sent them. I bet some sellers get quite pessimistic about these bogus claims.


----------



## dancan

They might be lookin' at the heat signature of the house LOL
Ron claims to get his house pretty hot LOL
John , second hand info ........

I've been throwin' tires , shingles , railroad ties and shingles in the old furnace real hard to block that snow but it looks like we're gonna get it just the same :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> They might be lookin' at the heat signature of the house LOL
> Ron claims to get his house pretty hot LOL
> John , second hand info ........
> 
> I've been throwin' tires , shingles , railroad ties and shingles in the old furnace real hard to block that snow but it looks like we're gonna get it just the same :msp_mad:



Second hand smoke I bet two. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> A seller like that deserves good rep. I wonder how many sellers get a story from someone they sold an item to that claims they didn`t get a complete one. In your case Robin you were shorted but how many claim to be that really have not been and then expect a refund or another set to be sent them. I bet some sellers get quite pessimistic about these bogus claims.



I have always been very lucky with ebay.......I just state the problem and let them do what they thinks fair....always been more than fair. Only had one guy try to hit me up for more "Shipping" after the auction closed......saw was junk....even more junk than I thought.....he got no rep...pos or neg...just ignored him....he went away.... But every time I've stated a problem the sellers bend over backwards to remedy.....mybe it's 'cause I'm always buying old Jonsereds stuff and they feel lucky to get rid of it.....LOL!! Wouldn't be half so funny if it wasn't true....LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> They might be lookin' at the heat signature of the house LOL
> Ron claims to get his house pretty hot LOL
> John , second hand info ........
> 
> I've been throwin' tires , shingles , railroad ties and shingles in the old furnace real hard to block that snow but it looks like we're gonna get it just the same :msp_mad:




I think they notice a spike in the signature just as a Stihl was ejected in to the back woods to join the others.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I have always been very lucky with ebay.......I just state the problem and let them do what they thinks fair....always been more than fair. Only had one guy try to hit me up for more "Shipping" after the auction closed......saw was junk....even more junk than I thought.....he got no rep...pos or neg...just ignored him....he went away.... But every time I've stated a problem the sellers bend over backwards to remedy.....mybe it's 'cause I'm always buying old Jonsereds stuff and they feel lucky to get rid of it.....LOL!! Wouldn't be half so funny if it wasn't true....LOL!!!



If you get your item then its not half bad dealing off eBay.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you get your item then its not half bad dealing off eBay.



Long as it gets there ! LOL Stupid USPS is usually at fault !


----------



## tbone75

I usually have good luck on flea bay. Had a few slow ones on getting stuff out,but nothing much.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you get your item then its not half bad dealing off eBay.



I have never not got an item...sometimes not what it was described as ....but always got something...it's just that saw things go quite high....but sometimes it's the only way you would ever even get a chance at aquiring that item......like those NOS 910E P&C kits I got....... rarer than rare....... got two missmatched sets that made two perfect sets....hard to do with out something like ebay......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I think they notice a spike in the signature just as a Stihl was ejected in to the back woods to join the others.....



Speaking of Stills tossed into the woods,where is the Stihl Disser ? Plowing snow or watching movies ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Before I go out there and ask a question, does any of our regular posters know if there is a list of John Deere saws, besides Mike Acres site which is sorely out of date. I have a John Deere , green saw that has CS56 for a label on the aircleaner. I know Echo uses the designation CS before their newer model saws but they don`t make a 56. This saw does not look anything like a Echo, new or old. It looks more like an Oleo Mak, not sure if they made saws for John Deere.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I have never not got an item...sometimes not what it was described as ....but always got something...it's just that saw things go quite high....but sometimes it's the only way you would ever even get a chance at aquiring that item......like those NOS 910E P&C kits I got....... rarer than rare....... got two missmatched sets that made two perfect sets....hard to do with out something like ebay......



Seen a new 920 P&C at that saw again place, I think ? 200.00


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Long as it gets there ! LOL Stupid USPS is usually at fault !




You know my luck with them, only the PO could loose two NIB saws within one month, one was a very rare highly sought after saw!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I have never not got an item...sometimes not what it was described as ....but always got something...it's just that saw things go quite high....but sometimes it's the only way you would ever even get a chance at aquiring that item......like those NOS 910E P&C kits I got....... rarer than rare....... got two missmatched sets that made two perfect sets....hard to do with out something like ebay......



EBay has hooked me up with plenty of things I would never have a chance of finding without it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Before I go out there and ask a question, does any of our regular posters know if there is a list of John Deere saws, besides Mike Acres site which is sorely out of date. I have a John Deere , green saw that has CS56 for a label on the aircleaner. I know Echo uses the designation CS before their newer model saws but they don`t make a 56. This saw does not look anything like a Echo, new or old. It looks more like an Oleo Mak, not sure if they made saws for John Deere.



I seen something about Efco making them now ? Or some place like that ? Forget when and where I read that ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You know my luck with them, only the PO could loose two NIB saws within one month, one was a very rare highly sought after saw!



Keep watching , they will show back up. After they get bought at the PO auction down in Atlanta . I would sure like to hit that auction a few times !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Speaking of Stills tossed into the woods,where is the Stihl Disser ? Plowing snow or watching movies ? LOL



Black chopper get him?


----------



## Cantdog

Cozy evening here...Snowin.....cooked down a chicken carcase last night on the cookstove......picked it off this morning before work....making soup now...OL makin biscuits......and she made me a birthday cake......to busy burning brush this week end to bother making one.....gonna go to bed full!!!

Doing it all (excet the cake) on the cookstove...fired by wood cut on my property...with my saws....damn .....I sound like a "back to the Earther"....only difference is......I didn't have to go back...... never left...just th way it's done zall.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Before I go out there and ask a question, does any of our regular posters know if there is a list of John Deere saws, besides Mike Acres site which is sorely out of date. I have a John Deere , green saw that has CS56 for a label on the aircleaner. I know Echo uses the designation CS before their newer model saws but they don`t make a 56. This saw does not look anything like a Echo, new or old. It looks more like an Oleo Mak, not sure if they made saws for John Deere.




IIRC......Echo made them for JD

Then JD bought Homelite from Textron 

Then Efco I think made them.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> IIRC......Echo made them for JD
> 
> Then JD bought Homelite from Textron
> 
> Then Efco I think made them.



Echo made them for may years, then ???? Lots of green Eekos out there. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Cozy evening here...Snowin.....cooked down a chicken carcase last night on the cookstove......picked it off this morning before work....making soup now...OL makin biscuits......and she made me a birthday cake......to busy burning brush this week end to bother making one.....gonna go to bed full!!!
> 
> Doing it all (excet the cake) on the cookstove...fired by wood cut on my property...with my saws....damn .....I sound like a "back to the Earther"....only difference is......I didn't have to go back...... never left...just th way it's done zall.....



You dig up the flint to start that fire with ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> IIRC......Echo made them for JD
> 
> Then JD bought Homelite from Textron
> 
> Then Efco I think made them.



Yup , Efco/Oleo .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You dig up the flint to start that fire with ? :msp_w00t:




No...I had a coal wrapped in damp grass in my sporan.........LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Yup , Efco/Oleo .



Forgot Efco/Oleo link. 

I when Textron sold Homelite they bought Steiner.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No...I had a coal wrapped in damp grass in my sporan.........LOL!!!



That is a rough way to do it, burn yerself to easy ! You need some flint !

Flint Ridge state park is right up the road from me. LOL But ya aint allowed to pick any up ! I got a couple arrow heads ? LOL


----------



## dancan

Happy late birthday Robin !!!

You catchin' up to Ron ?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> That is a rough way to do it, burn yerself to easy ! You need some flint !
> 
> Flint Ridge state park is right up the road from me. LOL But ya aint allowed to pick any up ! I got a couple arrow heads ? LOL



No flint on your property ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Before I go out there and ask a question, does any of our regular posters know if there is a list of John Deere saws, besides Mike Acres site which is sorely out of date. I have a John Deere , green saw that has CS56 for a label on the aircleaner. I know Echo uses the designation CS before their newer model saws but they don`t make a 56. This saw does not look anything like a Echo, new or old. It looks more like an Oleo Mak, not sure if they made saws for John Deere.



After doing some more searching I believe this green saw is an Oleo Mak/Efco make of some sort, now to find a piston and rings for it.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Happy late birthday Robin !!!
> 
> You catchin' up to Ron ?



Thanks Dan....no Ron is accelerating away from me.......I'm slow......LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That is a rough way to do it, burn yerself to easy ! You need some flint !
> 
> Flint Ridge state park is right up the road from me. LOL But ya aint allowed to pick any up ! I got a couple arrow heads ? LOL



Really 'round here once the fire is started in the fall...it is not let to go out......24/7 for 5-6 months...by then you have enough news papers to start one a day, once it gets warm.......and you only need a fire at night.......for the other 4-5 months.......long as it ain't to foggy in July.....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No flint on your property ??



None I have ever found ? They find a lot of arrowheads when they plow the bottom land around here.


----------



## tbone75

The OL is running me off the puter,she wants to clean in here. LOL Guess I will go play with saws for a few.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Really 'round here once the fire is started in the fall...it is not let to go out......24/7 for 5-6 months...by then you have enough news papers to start one a day, once it gets warm.......and you only need a fire at night.......for the other 4-5 months.......long as it ain't to foggy in July.....



Pretty much the same up here, that`s why we need chainsaws....LOL


----------



## DSS

pioneerguy600 said:


> Before I go out there and ask a question, does any of our regular posters know if there is a list of John Deere saws, besides Mike Acres site which is sorely out of date. I have a John Deere , green saw that has CS56 for a label on the aircleaner. I know Echo uses the designation CS before their newer model saws but they don`t make a 56. This saw does not look anything like a Echo, new or old. It looks more like an Oleo Mak, not sure if they made saws for John Deere.




Look for 156 efco parts Jerry. I have the same saw. Good runners but mine came from a farmer and he somehow stripped almost literally every bolt hole. Its on the project shelf


----------



## IEL

Heres the farmsaw. Took a while, but it sure looks nice.

View attachment 285697
View attachment 285698


I dont think I did too bad at $125, I cant wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

DSS said:


> Look for 156 efco parts Jerry. I have the same saw. Good runners but mine came from a farmer and he somehow stripped almost literally every bolt hole. Its on the project shelf



Thanks Chris,,,that is the model I have been looking at online, its a near match except for color. I will try next to find a supplier of pistons and rings. The piston is not badly scored and the saw will run but I want to clean up the cylinder now and prevent further damage. The saw seems well made and is in really nice shape.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Heres the farmsaw. Took a while, but it sure looks nice.
> 
> View attachment 285697
> View attachment 285698
> 
> 
> I dont think I did too bad at $125, I cant wait to get my hands on it.



That is a nice one, they are a ok saw made for homeowners and farmers that did not need a professional saw for everyday use in the woods.


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> Heres the farmsaw. Took a while, but it sure looks nice.
> 
> View attachment 285697
> View attachment 285698
> 
> 
> I dont think I did too bad at $125, I cant wait to get my hands on it.



Nice work Geoff.


----------



## IEL

Is it right that the farmsaw is based off the p41, with a few cost cutting changes?


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Is it right that the farmsaw is based off the p41, with a few cost cutting changes?



Based more on the P40, but has a cheaper recoil/starter and coil on them.


----------



## IEL

Hmm depending on how I like it, I might have to try and find a p42hp for a user.


----------



## DSS

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Chris,,,that is the model I have been looking at online, its a near match except for color. I will try next to find a supplier of pistons and rings. The piston is not badly scored and the saw will run but I want to clean up the cylinder now and prevent further damage. The saw seems well made and is in really nice shape.



There's a member here who was a dealer I think, who was doing a long term test of Efco saws, and I think he was from NS. Stihl Crazy maybe?


----------



## pioneerguy600

When I take my Pioneers out to do some work it is usually the P26, p28 and one or more big P series , 655, 62,61 to do the big cuts ,especially dropping them off the stump.


----------



## pioneerguy600

DSS said:


> There's a member here who was a dealer I think, who was doing a long term test of Efco saws, and I think he was from NS. Stihl Crazy maybe?



Yeah, Al was a dealer for them but got fed up with their lax warranty system. I think he is selling Stihls now but I might contact him to see if he can still get parts or he might know someone else that can.


----------



## IEL

How rare are the high performance pioneers? (p42hp,p62hp, ect) And how much better are they really?


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> How rare are the high performance pioneers? (p42hp,p62hp, ect) And how much better are they really?



They are out there and can at times be found reasonably priced. I tend to let my mid sized P series saws just sit on shelves but if I did not have the big dogs then they would likely get used some. The 60 series saws are just awesome for older chainsaws, really torquie and have tons of grunt.


----------



## jimdad07

Evening all. Just got in from making a new mailbox, frickin snow plow took it out this morning. Doesn't seem to matter how far back you put the mailbox, they seem to get it every year, almost made it this year.


----------



## DSS

jimdad07 said:


> Evening all. Just got in from making a new mailbox, frickin snow plow took it out this morning. Doesn't seem to matter how far back you put the mailbox, they seem to get it every year, almost made it this year.






I been driving plow for many years. I swear we don't try to hit them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Evening all. Just got in from making a new mailbox, frickin snow plow took it out this morning. Doesn't seem to matter how far back you put the mailbox, they seem to get it every year, almost made it this year.



Evening Jim,..any snow up there yet?


----------



## jimdad07

DSS said:


> I been driving plow for many years. I swear we don't try to hit them.



I would think chit happens, can't always avoid some things when you're driving big equipment. I've operated enough bog stuff to learn that one.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Evening Jim,..any snow up there yet?



Woke up with about five inches on the ground, March is about the worst month of the year. Full of teasers and disappointments. How about you?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Woke up with about five inches on the ground, March is about the worst month of the year. Full of teasers and disappointments. How about you?



Nothing here yet but forecast is for a good dump of snow overnight and tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nothing here yet but forecast is for a good dump of snow overnight and tomorrow.



Hopefully you don't get much. You been doing any milling? If you are enjoying it, you might want to check out the mini mill setups that slab the sides so you can square the logs up with out rolling them. I have enough square steel to make another one that should work pretty well with a 20" bar.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Night Jerry.


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



nite


----------



## PJF1313

DSS said:


> I been driving plow for many years. I swear we don't try to hit them.



Hello there BROWN eyes! :taped:


----------



## tbone75

Nite ya bunch of SLACKERS ! 


I hope ?




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nite ya bunch of SLACKERS !
> 
> 
> I hope ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:




Good luck Ol Buddy


----------



## dancan

Spambot shutdown because of wind and snow or just like a Husuqee , hard to start ?


----------



## Cantdog

Both...........Stihl snowin......but by looks of the radar should over soon......weather guys said it would snow until late morning here...I don't see it.......

Ron musta lost power/internet......haven't heard from him snce yesterday morning....


----------



## dancan

He did say he was going to get his favourite movie and did seem to enjoy briggin' in the wood ........


----------



## dancan

I guess I'll go play Mr.Plow before I go to work :msp_angry:


----------



## Cantdog

Good luck Dan.....It's all yours now.....I got sunshine.....not the same as moonshine but I'll take it!!!! Very bright out though!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Spambot shutdown because of wind and snow or just like a Husuqee , hard to start ?



Hooskies start??????

Hey Dan!!

Partly cloudy and chilly at 31 deg.


----------



## DSS

Dispatcher just called. Gotta go gather up a few mailboxes.


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaawwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................

Plowed after the first six inches of snow,thot it was over,got another six last nite !!

now to go and catch up and see what kind of trouble you kid's got into


----------



## Jimmy in NC

DSS said:


> Dispatcher just called. Gotta go gather up a few mailboxes.



Can we get a few pictures from different angles? Those of us that never see snow, at least myself, have never seen anything like that.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. 

Just sitting having a cup of coffee with my dad. Not something I get to do often.....I hate the circumstances but it is really nice to catch up. He just had his two plots cruised. They will be coming in to clear about 30acres and re-plant next fall. And then they are going to just thin the remaining 70-80 acres. Loblolly pine....


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Can we get a few pictures from different angles? Those of us that never see snow, at least myself, have never seen anything like that.



Snow pix ??

heres an easter snow bunny the OL made yestday,,before the second six inches came last nite.








the tractor trailor wagon is my shop.
that pesky birch tree is bent down over the door again,makes it interesting getting in 
the railing on the deck was cleaned off yestday after first dump,,what is there is what came down last nite.


----------



## roncoinc

Cam1 down driveway,WAS plowed yestday ! 
cam 2 looking from front of house.
cam 3 to shop
cam 4 is shop cam mounted over door looking at tree falling over it


----------



## DSS

Jimmy in NC said:


> Can we get a few pictures from different angles? Those of us that never see snow, at least myself, have never seen anything like that.




Yup. 






















Posting these from the phone. Hope they're the right ones. 

Its nothing special for around here. New 938k wheel loader with a plow harness and hydraulic wing. 

Come on up, I'll let you drive the damn thing and I can stay home


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy,,i got a dash cam i can put in the plow truck when i plow 
then you can see what it's like ! LOL !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Jimmy,,i got a dash cam i can put in the plow truck when i plow
> then you can see what it's like ! LOL !!



Mornin all!

Ron bet that would look pretty sweet!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

DSS said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting these from the phone. Hope they're the right ones.
> 
> Its nothing special for around here. New 938k wheel loader with a plow harness and hydraulic wing.
> 
> Come on up, I'll let you drive the damn thing and I can stay home



That's what I was wondering about there...the hydraulic wing. We've got a 950 on the yard right now but we just use it to feed the asphalt plant. Thanks for the pics! 



roncoinc said:


> Jimmy,,i got a dash cam i can put in the plow truck when i plow
> then you can see what it's like ! LOL !!



Ohh yeah! I don't think there is a camera in your plow truck.. I looked in last night but I didn't look on the dash this morning before I left. I do have to tell you Ron, there is a $.50 piece sized hole in the cab corner....little rust forming. Only spot on the truck but you may not want it now.

Don't think we will see any snow again this year. Daffodils are in bloom, the Bradford pears are in bloom, and the yard needs mowing. Guess I'll take my little Gravely snow plow off the tractor this weekend and throw the mower back under the back up tractor.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Cam1 down driveway,WAS plowed yestday !
> cam 2 looking from front of house.
> cam 3 to shop
> cam 4 is shop cam mounted over door looking at tree falling over it



I like the shop Ron, I need one like that so I can move it when I need to! 

I need to invest in some cameras for my yard... especially after last night. Apparently some people think if they are doing something for the HOA they are above the law, even federal law. Long story but I'm sitting here researching what I can do legally against them and trying to figure out how fast we can get out of where we are. Looking at a spot on a dirt road, 8 acres, de-tatched shop with power and a barn, and a pond. Keeping my fingers crossed on that one.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

DSS said:


> Come on up, I'll let you drive the damn thing and I can stay home



Road Trip!!!


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Rainstorm here, working inside today. :taped: No saws to work on.:msp_crying:


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> I like the shop Ron, I need one like that so I can move it when I need to!
> 
> I need to invest in some cameras for my yard... especially after last night. Apparently some people think if they are doing something for the HOA they are above the law, even federal law. Long story but I'm sitting here researching what I can do legally against them and trying to figure out how fast we can get out of where we are. Looking at a spot on a dirt road, 8 acres, de-tatched shop with power and a barn, and a pond. Keeping my fingers crossed on that one.



Where at?


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys, new mailbox is almost ready for war......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Where at?



Angier.. complete opposite side of the Raleigh area from where you are headed...it is only 10 minutes from the rental house / in-laws though which will be nice.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Morning guys, new mailbox is almost ready for war......



1/4" plate construction on Schedule 80 pipe post?! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> 1/4" plate construction on Schedule 80 pipe post?! :hmm3grin2orange:



1/4"????? 

Never been to war with a Walter Snow Fighter have you lad???

Why when I were young..........






Morning Jimmy!!!!

Morning all!!


----------



## IEL

Jimmy in NC said:


> 1/4" plate construction on Schedule 80 pipe post?! :hmm3grin2orange:



I actually know a guy who got so tired of people smashing his box with bats, that he built his own. 3/8" steel plate box, and a 4 inch dia, 1/2 inch wall post filled with concrete. He set the whole thing in a 6 foot deep, 3 foot round hole filled with concrete. Then one night he heard tires squeeling, and a loud snap. He went out and saw his mail box with a long heavy chain around it, with the other end of the chain wrapped around a f350 bumper laying on the road. The post didnt bend at all.


----------



## jimdad07

Morning Rob and Jimmy. I'm talking more about a 12" diameter concrete pillar reinforced with 1" rebate sunk 4' down.


----------



## IEL

jimdad07 said:


> Morning Rob and Jimmy. I'm talking more about a 12" diameter concrete pillar reinforced with 1" rebate sunk 4' down.



I know another guy who made a replica of those british cast iron mail boxes. It weighed about #1800...


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys , got some extra sleep thanks to a little pill. LOL Don't like taking them tings,but just got to sometimes.
Going to take a while to get moving. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> I actually know a guy who got so tired of people smashing his box with bats, that he built his own. 3/8" steel plate box, and a 4 inch dia, 1/2 inch wall post filled with concrete. He set the whole thing in a 6 foot deep, 3 foot round hole filled with concrete. Then one night he heard tires squeeling, and a loud snap. He went out and saw his mail box with a long heavy chain around it, with the other end of the chain wrapped around a f350 bumper laying on the road. The post didnt bend at all.





Ah yes......designing on the ragged edge of overkill.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys , got some extra sleep thanks to a little pill. LOL Don't like taking them tings,but just got to sometimes.
> Going to take a while to get moving. LOL



Morning Mister Slug.


----------



## tbone75

They changed my hotmail to outlook something,now its even slower than before ! Why do they try to make something better only to make it worse !


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Morning Mister Slug.



Morning , I think? LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Stihl 041S said:


> Ah yes......designing on the ragged edge of overkill.



yeah but the satisfaction of knowing the mailbox beat the 350 is priceless. been tempted couple of times to camp out by my box but just a dream. then some guy built a house across the road and put a mailbox up next to mine; on the on-coming traffic side. voila - no more problems on my box, just on his.


----------



## roncoinc

Time !! to plow snow again


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> 1/4"?????
> 
> Never been to war with a Walter Snow Fighter have you lad???
> 
> Why when I were young..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Jimmy!!!!
> 
> Morning all!!



Morning! Nope never been to battle.. but I can imagine it gets exciting. 



IEL said:


> I actually know a guy who got so tired of people smashing his box with bats, that he built his own. 3/8" steel plate box, and a 4 inch dia, 1/2 inch wall post filled with concrete. He set the whole thing in a 6 foot deep, 3 foot round hole filled with concrete. Then one night he heard tires squeeling, and a loud snap. He went out and saw his mail box with a long heavy chain around it, with the other end of the chain wrapped around a f350 bumper laying on the road. The post didnt bend at all.



That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Morning Rob and Jimmy. I'm talking more about a 12" diameter concrete pillar reinforced with 1" rebate sunk 4' down.



Umm.. pictures or it didn't happen! :msp_tongue:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> They changed my hotmail to outlook something,now its even slower than before ! Why do they try to make something better only to make it worse !



#####. #####. #####. 

Hey John !!


----------



## tbone75

Dang I can't get my Slug azz moving for chit ! Way to much time in that bed !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Dang I can't get my Slug azz moving for chit ! Standard Slug procedure....



Fixed it for ya buddy


----------



## Stihl 041S

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah but the satisfaction of knowing the mailbox beat the 350 is priceless. been tempted couple of times to camp out by my box but just a dream. then some guy built a house across the road and put a mailbox up next to mine; on the on-coming traffic side. voila - no more problems on my box, just on his.




Hold up there Young Bison!!!!!

The Ol Phart (me) said on the RAGGED EDGE of over kill. ;-))

Meaning: it ain't over kill!!!

It was a complement. That's where I live. 

I LOVED the 350 part. LOL

I guarrantee all the stuff I build for life. 

I'm too lazy to build it a second time. 

Have a good one.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Fixed it for ya buddy



Yep that would be it !


----------



## tbone75

Going to be a not so fun day cleaning parts. Got everything ordered for the 200T,372,371 so I have to get everything cleaned up and ready to put together.
Got plenty of Pizz-Off and fresh parts washer stuff,so I am ready I guess. LOL
Just hate waiting on parts,I like to have everything here when I start on them.

Oops forgot them dang tiny O-rings ! Better get them ordered ! Just need something else to order with them ? No way I will pay all that shipping just for them !


----------



## roncoinc

Uploading a video for Jimmy 

fresh snow,bright sunshine,,,everything all white !!


----------



## PB

One month old already! Here she doing her best Popeye impression.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Going to be a not so fun day cleaning parts. Got everything ordered for the 200T,372,371 so I have to get everything cleaned up and ready to put together.
> Got plenty of Pizz-Off and fresh parts washer stuff,so I am ready I guess. LOL
> Just hate waiting on parts,I like to have everything here when I start on them.
> 
> Oops forgot them dang tiny O-rings ! Better get them ordered ! Just need something else to order with them ? No way I will pay all that shipping just for them !



Sounds like a good day to me... as for those O-rings, I know how you feel. I went and got my 288 gasket set local the other day just to avoid $8.00 shipping on a $6.00 set and that's all I really needed. I should have gotten a few of those too from the dealer. 



roncoinc said:


> Uploading a video for Jimmy
> 
> fresh snow,bright sunshine,,,everything all white !!



That's what I need.. afternoon entertainment as both of the bosses have left for Vegas for the rest of the week... it's been another tough year and we didn't make any money....

I bet I need to go "check on job sites" this afternoon around 2:00 EST....:msp_ohmy:.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sounds like a good day to me... as for those O-rings, I know how you feel. I went and got my 288 gasket set local the other day just to avoid $8.00 shipping on a $6.00 set and that's all I really needed. I should have gotten a few of those too from the dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I need.. afternoon entertainment as both of the bosses have left for Vegas for the rest of the week... it's been another tough year and we didn't make any money....
> 
> I bet I need to go "check on job sites" this afternoon around 2:00 EST....:msp_ohmy:.




Heres one to get you started,uploading three of em.



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/r5crj-Ijct8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Going to be a not so fun day cleaning parts. Got everything ordered for the 200T,372,371 so I have to get everything cleaned up and ready to put together.
> Got plenty of Pizz-Off and fresh parts washer stuff,so I am ready I guess. LOL
> Just hate waiting on parts,I like to have everything here when I start on them.
> 
> Oops forgot them dang tiny O-rings ! Better get them ordered ! Just need something else to order with them ? No way I will pay all that shipping just for them !



what all am i sending you then john?

i will go make a list of what i got............


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Cantdog said:


> Oh just you wait...LOL!!!!





Stihl 041S said:


> Hold up there Young Bison!!!!!
> 
> The Ol Phart (me) said on the RAGGED EDGE of over kill. ;-))
> 
> Meaning: it ain't over kill!!!
> 
> It was a complement. That's where I live.
> 
> I LOVED the 350 part. LOL
> 
> I guarrantee all the stuff I build for life.
> 
> I'm too lazy to build it a second time.
> 
> Have a good one.


Outstanding. Haven't been called young anything in decades. Anything else I can misinterpret to get a "young" reaction. I reread your post and confess to the error of my interpretation. I also figure I don't have time to build something twice. Have a goodun


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Heres one to get you started,uploading three of em.
> 
> 
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/r5crj-Ijct8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Ohhh good times!!!! I'd be nervous the tree limbs would take out the windshield... obviously you weren't worried and attacked at full steam ahead.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohhh good times!!!! I'd be nervous the tree limbs would take out the windshield... obviously you weren't worried and attacked at full steam ahead.



Heres a bit down the drive 


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/LggkqIbkFXk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sounds like a good day to me... as for those O-rings, I know how you feel. I went and got my 288 gasket set local the other day just to avoid $8.00 shipping on a $6.00 set and that's all I really needed. I should have gotten a few of those too from the dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I need.. afternoon entertainment as both of the bosses have left for Vegas for the rest of the week... it's been another tough year and we didn't make any money....
> 
> I bet I need to go "check on job sites" this afternoon around 2:00 EST....:msp_ohmy:.



Just ordered parts for the 372,80.00 ! Went through the IPL first to see what all is missing, lots of little chit ! This saw is getting expensive in a hurry ! But it will be close to new when done.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> what all am i sending you then john?
> 
> i will go make a list of what i got............



I better see what all I got coming from other guys ? LOL


----------



## farrell

john this what apperars to be left............

clutch
bar oil pick up hose
inner & outer dawg
carb bolts w/ sleeves
brake band
503 21 28-10
501 87 53-03
503 43 65-01
503 83 81-02

last four are for the chainbrake


----------



## roncoinc

I see Randy Mill down there for a change !!
Randy !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just ordered parts for the 372,80.00 ! Went through the IPL first to see what all is missing, lots of little chit ! This saw is getting expensive in a hurry ! But it will be close to new when done.



think i had round $500 in mine 

started with crankcase


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just ordered parts for the 372,80.00 ! Went through the IPL first to see what all is missing, lots of little chit ! This saw is getting expensive in a hurry ! But it will be close to new when done.



did you remember the o-rings?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Just ordered parts for the 372,80.00 ! Went through the IPL first to see what all is missing, lots of little chit ! This saw is getting expensive in a hurry ! But it will be close to new when done.



I am scared what I have in my 372 but in the end it turned out to be a very nice ported saw


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john this what apperars to be left............
> 
> clutch
> bar oil pick up hose
> inner & outer dawg
> carb bolts w/ sleeves
> brake band
> 503 21 28-10
> 501 87 53-03
> 503 43 65-01
> 503 83 81-02
> 
> last four are for the chainbrake



Yes ! All of that stuff ! LOL Got a oil pump,bushing and brake spring cover.
Stihl need the clutch and everything,drum,clip,washer
And a brake handle should do it ?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> did you remember the o-rings?



Yep , buck a piece. I ordered 4 of them ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I am scared what I have in my 372 but in the end it turned out to be a very nice ported saw



You got a monkey man top end too ! LOL

I will have about 500.00 in this pair 371 & 372. Not to bad. Including the BB kit I got. Most of the money went into the 372 ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> I am scared what I have in my 372 but in the end it turned out to be a very nice ported saw



i kept track but boy it was worth it!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yes ! All of that stuff ! LOL Got a oil pump,bushing and brake spring cover.
> Stihl need the clutch and everything,drum,clip,washer
> And a brake handle should do it ?



i will find a box and get it to the po tomorrow or friday!


----------



## farrell

john you able to watch videos on your phone? 

or did you smash the smartazz phone?


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy,,one more 



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/tVNHqLR1gyQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John !!!



http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=285790&stc=1&d=1363801837


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> john you able to watch videos on your phone?
> 
> or did you smash the smartazz phone?



Tempted !! LOL its just as slow as dial up ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Tempted !! LOL its just as slow as dial up ?



patience young grasshopper!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=285790&stc=1&d=1363801837



That a 038 ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That a 038 ?



The ones we ordered for the poulans


----------



## farrell

i still wanna get a tach to see what the 372 is runnin at! 

since i posted the the first video of it i opened up the muffler more and leaned it out a lil

i had leaned it out a lil to much at one point and lost torque

but seems pretty good now


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The ones we ordered for the poulans



 Got to get them bushings ! I will get hold of my buddy to shave them down too ! I will ask him about the bushings too,haven't heard back from Ed. Stihl got to figure out the mufflers.

This is going to so much fun!!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i still wanna get a tach to see what the 372 is runnin at!
> 
> since i posted the the first video of it i opened up the muffler more and leaned it out a lil
> 
> i had leaned it out a lil to much at one point and lost torque
> 
> but seems pretty good now



I just ordered one from Northwood yesterday. LOL Thought about it for the last year or so.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got to get them bushings ! I will get hold of my buddy to shave them down too ! I will ask him about the bushings too,haven't heard back from Ed. Stihl got to figure out the mufflers.
> 
> This is going to so much fun!!! :msp_w00t:



I forgot what was needed..
shave down what ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I forgot what was needed..
> shave down what ??



The jug and piston skirts.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The jug and piston skirts.



Oh... 

you want both ??


----------



## tbone75

Should set one on the saw to see what its like ? Need the bushings to try the piston first. Think its cause of a shorter stroke ? Have to go read it again.


----------



## roncoinc

Will an 038 fit on a 028 ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh...
> 
> you want both ??



Yep , I will get them shaved. Let me know if you need a saw too? I have 3 of them,2 with bad top ends.


----------



## tbone75

I need to get the other jaws for my lathe,then i could do it myself..................................... I think ? LOL

And get my old mill set up to use !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Will an 038 fit on a 028 ?



No idea ? May want to check that ? I have a 028 crankcase sitting here ?

May be to much different stroke ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I need to get the other jaws for my lathe,then i could do it myself..................................... I think ? LOL
> 
> And get my old mill set up to use !



Get your jaws and mill goin and I will come learn ya!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> You got a monkey man top end too ! LOL
> 
> I will have about 500.00 in this pair 371 & 372. Not to bad. Including the BB kit I got. Most of the money went into the 372 ! LOL



It's a runner that's for sure. I probably should open up the exhaust more but I am waiting to get some burs to do it with. 



farrell said:


> i kept track but boy it was worth it!



I did too.. right around $600 total in the project, but all I need to do is tug the cord and it's worth it. Have a paying tree gig this weekend though.. and the tree is already on the ground!



tbone75 said:


> I just ordered one from Northwood yesterday. LOL Thought about it for the last year or so.



Need to get one but right now I'm focusing on parts to finish projects for the move that is hopefully coming up. I can tune fat for now and get a tach later. I do have a very slow refresh tach that works OK.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Jimmy,,one more



Thanks for the videos Ron. I can see where plowing could get old but for those of us that have never experienced it, it's neat.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> It's a runner that's for sure. I probably should open up the exhaust more but I am waiting to get some burs to do it with.
> 
> 
> 
> I did too.. right around $600 total in the project, but all I need to do is tug the cord and it's worth it. Have a paying tree gig this weekend though.. and the tree is already on the ground!
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get one but right now I'm focusing on parts to finish projects for the move that is hopefully coming up. I can tune fat for now and get a tach later. I do have a very slow refresh tach that works OK.



600.00 isn't bad for what you got now. Bet it does run good !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I better see what all I got coming from other guys ? LOL



John I've got to check on the choke stuff.... will let you know. Do you have the air filter elbow? I was headed to the shop last night when the HOA mess started and I never made it. Will do it tonight and get it out and these other parts tomorrow AM.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> John I've got to check on the choke stuff.... will let you know. Do you have the air filter elbow? I was headed to the shop last night when the HOA mess started and I never made it. Will do it tonight and get it out and these other parts tomorrow AM.



Stihl need the choke lever and grommet,got the elbow.

Even ordered a new china carb to try. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I gots to get up and move ! Sitting here for 4-1/2 hrs ! Second pill should start working. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Stihl need the choke lever and grommet,got the elbow.
> 
> Even ordered a new china carb to try. LOL



Funny,,i could use a choke lever and grommet for a 372 also !! LOL !!

I got a lever off a poulan or something and heated and bent it.
a grommet from something else and trimmed it to fit.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Thanks for the videos Ron. I can see where plowing could get old but for those of us that have never experienced it, it's neat.



It does get old..
you should see it when the snow is light and fluffy,,you can see the wave forming in front of the plow and snow flying everyplace !!
sure beats a snow shovel or snow blower or tractor,get to sit inside nice and warm


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I gots to get up and move ! Sitting here for 4-1/2 hrs ! Second pill should start working. LOL



I gotta go down and whack on that tree to get the snow off so i can get into the shop !!

then work on the 55 i guess..


----------



## DSS

More plow pics. It snowed very hard here and then just stopped like someone threw a switch. Probably close to a foot in 3 hours. Trying to rain now. 























The last one is the mailbox adjuster


----------



## Cbird14

DSS said:


> The last one is the mailbox adjuster



i prefer a Wishek offset disk to do all my mailbox adjusting/removal


----------



## Cbird14

Chris, never saw that setup around here before, its all trucks and blades, how that 938 do on roads where its drifted bad?


----------



## DSS

Cbird14 said:


> Chris, never saw that setup around here before, its all trucks and blades, how that 938 do on roads where its drifted bad?



It does good. Lots of horsepower, I just need better tires. I'm going to see if they'll get me a set of michelin snoplus for next winter. I plow the outskirts of the city plus a couple of subdivisions so I only have 2 or 3 sections that are really dirty. That loader is just as heavy and almost the same hp as an older style 950 so it works good. You need weight to plow snow. 

We don't use many truck plows because there's just too much snow out in the country. We use graders on all the secondary roads. I drove one of those for eight winters and don't miss it.


----------



## roncoinc

Got into the shop,turned the heat on,wait a few min to warm up 

i gotta cut that tree down !!

if i knew somebody with a chainsaw ??


----------



## jerrycmorrow

farrell said:


> i still wanna get a tach to see what the 372 is runnin at!
> 
> since i posted the the first video of it i opened up the muffler more and leaned it out a lil
> 
> i had leaned it out a lil to much at one point and lost torque
> 
> but seems pretty good now





tbone75 said:


> I just ordered one from Northwood yesterday. LOL Thought about it for the last year or so.



you otta call john on the phone, run your saw, and let him listen with his tach to help you set it. bet it'd work. just think, tbones mobile tach service


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> you otta call john on the phone, run your saw, and let him listen with his tach to help you set it. bet it'd work. just think, tbones mobile tach service



That is a new one ! Wonder if that would work ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got into the shop,turned the heat on,wait a few min to warm up
> 
> i gotta cut that tree down !!
> 
> if i knew somebody with a chainsaw ??



:msp_sneaky:

Just want someone to do it for ya ! LOL

Suppose you left all the saws in the shop ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Does anyone know a source for bow bars for either pioneer, homelite, or stihl? I am (for some reason?) really wanting to try one, but no one up here has ever ran one, and almost no one has ever heard of them. Any help? (And yes I have been looking on ebay, never seen even one on ebay canada)


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> 1/4"?????
> 
> Never been to war with a Walter Snow Fighter have you lad???
> 
> Why when I were young..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Jimmy!!!!
> 
> Morning all!!




And now I wonder if youngins know what a Walter Snow Fighter is!!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

OL brought me home a Whopper to eat ! Had to stop for that ! LOL But no fries ? :msp_sneaky: Bet she ate them on the way home ! :msp_sneaky:

Now , back to cleaning ! LOL

No idea why but the guy I got this 372 from bought a new low jet for the carb ? I have no idea how you get the old one out ? Looks like its pressed in ? Got a new carb coming , shouldn't need it. Unless the 371 carb is junk ? Got a kit for it coming.
Found a couple parts I had ordered ! LOL They was hiding good ! Oil hose and filter thing that goes in the tank,air thing for the flywheel too. Hoping to find the choke lever. Even found a new 372 sticker for the recoil ! Guess I should have got one for the 371. Got 2 for the clutch covers ordered.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Does anyone know a source for bow bars for either pioneer, homelite, or stihl? I am (for some reason?) really wanting to try one, but no one up here has ever ran one, and almost no one has ever heard of them. Any help? (And yes I have been looking on ebay, never seen even one on ebay canada)



Only way I have seen any is on saws. I have been looking for a year or so now.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And now I wonder if youngins know what a Walter Snow Fighter is!!! LOL



Nope ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Stihl need the choke lever and grommet,got the elbow.
> 
> Even ordered a new china carb to try. LOL



John I forgot i have a LP air filter with elbow and grommet!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nope ?



Well google it you Ol Phart!!!!

Hey John !!!


----------



## dancan

Holy Husuqeez Batman !!!!
I think the Pitbull better put an armed guard on Hoss .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Holy Husuqeez Batman !!!!
> I think the Pitbull better put an armed guard on Hoss .



Dan did you forget to take your meds again?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Holy Husuqeez Batman !!!!
> I think the Pitbull better put an armed guard on Hoss .



Taco Bell on the hoof ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John I forgot i have a LP air filter with elbow and grommet!



That would work on my 365 , both of these are high tops. Thought I had extra stuff for the 365 too,but its 394 stuff. LOL But that is good too ! Make my 394 purdy too,one of them anyway. LOL I will keep the purdy one,may trade the other off ? Don't think I need 2-394s too bad. LOL
Don't need 5-066s either ! LOL But I got them !


----------



## tbone75

Got a pile of parts cleaned up ! 371,372,200T all with Pizz-Off ! LOL Working on mufflers now.
Gaskets ,seals,bearings will be here tomorrow for the Huskys ! Maybe get one them close tomorrow ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That would work on my 365 , both of these are high tops. Thought I had extra stuff for the 365 too,but its 394 stuff. LOL But that is good too ! Make my 394 purdy too,one of them anyway. LOL I will keep the purdy one,may trade the other off ? Don't think I need 2-394s too bad. LOL
> Don't need 5-066s either ! LOL But I got them !



I need a 394!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I need a 394!:msp_thumbup:



I take guns on trade !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I need a 394!:msp_thumbup:



Got a good running 359 you would like too !


----------



## tbone75

Got another one you would really like ! A Monkey Man 346XP ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

All I have is green currently

If you want to unload a couple pm me.


----------



## farrell

Why you wanna tempt me?

Wife will have my azz!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Taco Bell on the hoof ! :hmm3grin2orange:



The site I found that on mentioned Taco Bell .................


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Why you wanna tempt me?
> 
> Wife will have my azz!



One of my buddy's just stop by and got a couple chains, I got that toasted 034 ! LOL Now I need a 036 top end ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dan I will be sending that carb up there soon,got a box of stuff for Jerry I will toss that in too.


----------



## tbone75

Adam I can make you a package deal ! Just not sure you will have money after the divorce ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> One of my buddy's just stop by and got a couple chains, I got that toasted 034 ! LOL Now I need a 036 top end ! LOL
> 
> 
> How much ya got ? LOL They is all 4-sale !



You let me know a price on them lil buddy. 

May have to scrounge around a lil bit


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Adam I can make you a package deal ! Just not sure you will have money after the divorce ? :hmm3grin2orange:



Ouchie BURN!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Stihl need the choke lever and grommet,got the elbow.
> 
> Even ordered a new china carb to try. LOL



Got one extra lever and grommet. Your box goes out in the AM! 



roncoinc said:


> Funny,,i could use a choke lever and grommet for a 372 also !! LOL !!
> 
> I got a lever off a poulan or something and heated and bent it.
> a grommet from something else and trimmed it to fit.



Sorry Ron... John beat you to my last one.. you know I'll tear up the one on my project 372 building it and end up ordering another one! :msp_tongue:



roncoinc said:


> It does get old..
> you should see it when the snow is light and fluffy,,you can see the wave forming in front of the plow and snow flying everyplace !!
> sure beats a snow shovel or snow blower or tractor,get to sit inside nice and warm



I'm sure it does beat a shovel! Looks like you've got quite a length of driveway there. I now understand why getting another plow truck was such a hurry situation when the old one died. 



DSS said:


> More plow pics. It snowed very hard here and then just stopped like someone threw a switch. Probably close to a foot in 3 hours. Trying to rain now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one is the mailbox adjuster



We use the 12Hs to launch the raised pavement CL markers at mailboxes when we get to plow once every 5 years or so... 




Cbird14 said:


> i prefer a Wishek offset disk to do all my mailbox adjusting/removal



We use a 15' cut finish mower behind the farm tractor. 



farrell said:


> I need a 394!:msp_thumbup:



Who doesn't need a 394? If I get into milling the way some think I will... I'm gonna be on the hunt for another large saw. I'm thinking 90+cc will be needed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Who doesn't need a 394? If I get into milling the way some think I will... I'm gonna be on the hunt for another large saw. I'm thinking 90+cc will be needed.[/QUOTE]

I don`t,..gave all but one of them away,..too heavy for the power they make.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Got one extra lever and grommet. Your box goes out in the AM!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Ron... John beat you to my last one.. you know I'll tear up the one on my project 372 building it and end up ordering another one! :msp_tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it does beat a shovel! Looks like you've got quite a length of driveway there. I now understand why getting another plow truck was such a hurry situation when the old one died.
> 
> 
> 
> We use the 12Hs to launch the raised pavement CL markers at mailboxes when we get to plow once every 5 years or so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We use a 15' cut finish mower behind the farm tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> Who doesn't need a 394? If I get into milling the way some think I will... I'm gonna be on the hunt for another large saw. I'm thinking 90+cc will be needed.



:msp_thumbsup: 

Thank you ! Sorry Ron. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who doesn't need a 394? If I get into milling the way some think I will... I'm gonna be on the hunt for another large saw. I'm thinking 90+cc will be needed.



I don`t,..gave all but one of them away,..too heavy for the power they make.[/QUOTE]

You don't need one ! How many 090s ya got ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy, you either want an monster or an old torque monster. If you have a little more torque then the displacement can whittle down a little. I know guys that mill with old saws in the 60cc range running 28" bars and they seem to be happy with it. As for me, after using a 90cc saw to mill with I really don't want to go any smaller for the main mill saw. I plan to make a nice mini mill next, that one I'll put a 20" bar on it and most likely run that old Poulan I have on the bench on it. When I get all the Huskies done, I might throw the 268xp on the mini mill.


----------



## tbone75

Wonder if I could squeeze that 038 top end onto a 034 ?


----------



## tbone75

Could be a bad night here ! The OL made a BIG pot of soup beans ! :fart:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm not sweating it right now... need to get A mill up and going and then sort out what works for me. Possibly just find another 288 and have a matched pair...


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Wonder if I could squeeze that 038 top end onto a 034 ?



Focus John! Focus!

You tempted me:msp_tongue:

Got some trading stuff.........

0"-6" mics
6" calipers
Two non runnin craftsmans
Non runnin solo


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Focus John! Focus!
> 
> You tempted me:msp_tongue:
> 
> Got some trading stuff.........
> 
> 0"-6" mics
> 6" calipers
> Two non runnin craftsmans
> Non runnin solo


Tools sound good ! Poolins not so good. LOL
OK I will try to think , not easy for Slugs ! 

Got my beans cooling now. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Getting kicked off the puter for the night, at least there's the smarta$$ phone. I wish we had two puters, it has been nice with the internet working decently again for now. It's a lot easier to post with this than the phone, but at least it's an avenue to check in.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Getting kicked off the puter for the night, at least there's the smarta$$ phone. I wish we had two puters, it has been nice with the internet working decently again for now. It's a lot easier to post with this than the phone, but at least it's an avenue to check in.



Later Jim!


----------



## tbone75

Got someone trying to deal me a couple bigger Shinnys ?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Getting kicked off the puter for the night, at least there's the smarta$$ phone. I wish we had two puters, it has been nice with the internet working decently again for now. It's a lot easier to post with this than the phone, but at least it's an avenue to check in.



Later JimBob


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don`t,..gave all but one of them away,..too heavy for the power they make.



You don't need one ! How many 090s ya got ? :hmm3grin2orange:[/QUOTE]

Many more than I need....:msp_wub:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wonder if I could squeeze that 038 top end onto a 034 ?



Sure can, just need wrist pin bushings to take the 10 mm pin up to 12 mm to fit the piston, then cut the back of the muffler out and reweld it to get rid of the 15 deg rake needed on the 038 but the 034 is vertical or ," plump," as we carpenters would call it. Been there, its been done.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Got someone trying to deal me a couple bigger Shinnys ?



The 757 is a nice saw once ported and the cat neutered!

Did one for my buddy what a difference!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got someone trying to deal me a couple bigger Shinnys ?



Run!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jerrycmorrow said:


> Outstanding. Haven't been called young anything in decades. Anything else I can misinterpret to get a "young" reaction. I reread your post and confess to the error of my interpretation. I also figure I don't have time to build something twice. Have a goodun



The "Young Bison" was a line directed at "Bull" on "Night Court". 

I always liked it. Lol. ;-))


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright.. I hate to do it but ... TIME.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey uncle Rob.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright.. I hate to do it but ... TIME.



Nite Jimmy.


----------



## farrell

Hey rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob.



Hey Jerry !!!

Hey Adam!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure can, just need wrist pin bushings to take the 10 mm pin up to 12 mm to fit the piston, then cut the back of the muffler out and reweld it to get rid of the 15 deg rake needed on the 038 but the 034 is vertical or ," plump," as we carpenters would call it. Been there, its been done.



Them dang bushings again ! But I bet it would run good ! And be light weight too !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry !!!
> 
> Hey Adam!!!!



Hey ya Ol Phart ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

AH,,,nuttin like a good green bottle of beer 




COLD !!!


----------



## tbone75

Adam I am trying to think,not easy for me ! LOL A lot harder than I thought it would be ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## roncoinc

Got new seals in the 55.
new porrted top end glued on tonite..
durned things are SO easy to work on !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Them dang bushings again ! But I bet it would run good ! And be light weight too !



It can be made to.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> AH,,,nuttin like a good green bottle of beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLD !!!



Never tried one of them before ? May be to fancy for a Slug ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never tried one of them before ? May be to fancy for a Slug ? LOL



A little bland but better than anything I ever found made in the States.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It can be made to.



With the right grinding ! LOL Got to catch my buddy to see if he can make me some bushings ! Need them either way I go on this ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A little bland but better than anything I ever found made in the States.



I like that Irish beer ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> With the right grinding ! LOL Got to catch my buddy to see if he can make me some bushings ! Need them either way I go on this ?



Think like making them like caps, so that they cap the end of the wrist pin. The wrist pin needs to be shortened enough to allow the caps to then make the pin the right length, this allows the stock pin circlips to retain the wristpin.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> A little bland but better than anything I ever found made in the States.



Bland ????

must be the blend they ship to canada knowing the canadian taste..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It can be made to.



What about a 038 top end on a 028 ? Ever try that ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like that Irish beer ! LOL



LOL,...So do the seagulls.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What about a 038 top end on a 028 ? Ever try that ?



Stroke?


----------



## jimdad07

I always liked Kilians Irish red, smooth drinking beer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I always liked Kilians Irish red, smooth drinking beer.



Heard that, never came across it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stroke?



Haven't looked yet. LOL Ron's idea earlier.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Haven't looked yet. LOL Ron's idea earlier.



028=31mm, the 034-036= 34mm.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Haven't looked yet. LOL Ron's idea earlier.




More to it than what meets the eye. More serious swaps have been done, I know..


----------



## IEL

How much would it be to have one of you make me a ported 038 mag jug for my 034? I like my 034 and all, but damn that would be the perfect firewood saw. Failing that, john how bout one of those 066s?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Adam I am trying to think,not easy for me ! LOL A lot harder than I thought it would be ! :msp_ohmy:



Well don't hurt yourself! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey ya Ol Phart ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey Phellow Phart!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> How much would it be to have one of you make me a ported 038 mag jug for my 034? I like my 034 and all, but damn that would be the perfect firewood saw. Failing that, john how bout one of those 066s?



John could let you have a certain 064 that you would never have to look for another saw again....LOL


----------



## IEL

John? I have to know about this 064. (even though I bet its not for sale, I have to hear this)


----------



## farrell

Gtg! Gtg!


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> John? I have to know about this 064. (even though I bet its not for sale, I have to hear this)



Jerry is talking about one of the BEST power to weight ratio saws around. 

Jumping into porting a saw is one thing. Swapping different series P&C is a whole nother thing. 

My 034S runs an 066 carb. I wouldn't know where to start. 

Walk. Then fall. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Gtg! Gtg!



Can't wait can you!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Can't wait can you!!!



No sir!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Jerry is talking about one of the BEST power to weight ratio saws around.
> 
> Jumping into porting a saw is one thing. Swapping different series P&C is a whole nother thing.
> 
> My 034S runs an 066 carb. I wouldn't know where to start.
> 
> Walk. Then fall. LOL



I will drop one hint,...John`s 064 is a, "sleeper,".


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will drop one hint,...John`s 064 is a, "sleeper,".



The Q-Ship of the chainsaw world.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John could let you have a certain 064 that you would never have to look for another saw again....LOL



Never !!!!!!!!


----------



## IEL

After looking at some specs, I am guessing it has a ported 090 top end.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> John? I have to know about this 064. (even though I bet its not for sale, I have to hear this)



Not much I can tell ya , I didn't build it. LOL Its just plain MEEN ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Never !!!!!!!!



Saw that one coming......


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> After looking at some specs, I am guessing it has a ported 090 top end.



No.... They race 090 top ends on 3120s. Maybe with an 084 rod. They use 084 rods in racing3120s....

I'll have to check.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> After looking at some specs, I am guessing it has a ported 090 top end.



I have no idea ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> never !!!!!!!!



lol


----------



## IEL

They have the same stroke, so it was just a guess. Not sure if the covers would fit though...


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> lol



He is a little clingy with that saw.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> He is a little clingy with that saw.....



He is,..isn`t he....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> He is a little clingy with that saw.....



A little ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A little ! :msp_ohmy:



OK,a Lot!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> OK,a Lot!!



More like it !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> A little ! :msp_ohmy:



Like Lizzie Bordon was a LITTLE upset at her parents......









Love that one. Maybe it was George Burns....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a feeling there will be another 064 built that might, maybe, be as good.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Like Lizzie Bordon was a LITTLE upset at her parents......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that one. Maybe it was George Burns....



Now ya got it !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a feeling there will be another 064 built that might, maybe, be as good.



Gonna be tough to out do this one ! 

Its got to get there first ! Better get moving on that too !


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a feeling there will be another 064 built that might, maybe, be as good.



Would you happen to be the one behind this saw?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Gonna be tough to out do this one !



I sort of know that but I like a challenge. I do have a more rare cylinder stashed away that can make 220 lbs and has a tad over 100 degs of exhaust, with a squish band cut of .010 and shave the base .015 it would have 110 deg+ exhaust and .020 squish. Ported from there to haul azz.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Would you happen to be the one behind this saw?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for me:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for me:



Nite Jerry


----------



## IEL

Night Jerry.


----------



## farrell

Yay!

Home from another day at the grind!


----------



## IEL

Hey john, what would you value one of your 066, or big huskys at? I would love an 066 project saw.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Hey john, what would you value one of your 066, or big huskys at? I would love an 066 project saw.



Not real sure ? LOL


----------



## IEL

I would trade you a nice porter cable worm drive porta band for a project 066. (as long as it just needs a top end)

Edit read pm, ignore this


----------



## Cantdog

That Acadian must stihl be digging out!!!


----------



## dancan

Nah , been outside countin' the stars since 3:30 to see if any were missin' .........


----------



## tbone75

Good morning , slacker checking in.


----------



## RandyMac

morning it is. good? that is yet to be seen.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> morning it is. good? that is yet to be seen.



Morning Randy,hows the left coast ? Snowing and cold here ! :msp_sad:


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Morning Randy,hows the left coast ? Snowing and cold here ! :msp_sad:



We had a front go through early yesterday morning, compared to what it did to the north of us, it was nothing to talk about here.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> We had a front go through early yesterday morning, compared to what it did to the north of us, it was nothing to talk about here.



Glad you didn't get much of it. Stihl waiting for spring here ! Wondering if its ever going to warm up and stay there ?


Seems to be lots of slackers this morning. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mumble....... Mumble .....

Morning all. 

Last day to get up early. 

Back to 2nd shift next week.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew! I hate it for you guys plowing snow and freezing cold as yesterday I mowed a bit of the yard and moved some plants in the beds. Have to finish the mowing tonight as they are calling for a damp weekend but I did bring spring in by mowing the yard. Spring is here for me! 




pioneerguy600 said:


> A little bland but better than anything I ever found made in the States.



Ahh there are some good micro brews showing up now at a pretty good clip. To get anything decent you have to go there...


----------



## farrell

I is so sleepy tired!

Up most of the night with lil guy. He is a very sick lil fella!

Mornin all!

Gotta go make coffee.....extra strength!


----------



## roncoinc

CCoooffffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....................................


----------



## roncoinc

Got it glued together last night.

funny how when building something i think " i'll get back to that " ..
pushed the flywheel side seal in a tad to far,is now rubbing and crank dont turn as free as it should..
can feel it rubbing.
went and glued the top end on,that way it can dry while i get another seal.
then put the flywheel on anyway !!
remembered this morning..
will pull the seal so i will remember !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Got it glued together last night.
> 
> funny how when building something i think " i'll get back to that " ..
> pushed the flywheel side seal in a tad to far,is now rubbing and crank dont turn as free as it should..
> can feel it rubbing.
> went and glued the top end on,that way it can dry while i get another seal.
> then put the flywheel on anyway !!
> remembered this morning..
> will pull the seal so i will remember !!



I heard the "DOOH" down here...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> CCoooffffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....................................




Mt-Dewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I heard the "DOOH" down here...



but it only rubbs a "little" bit !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got it glued together last night.
> 
> funny how when building something i think " i'll get back to that " ..
> pushed the flywheel side seal in a tad to far,is now rubbing and crank dont turn as free as it should..
> can feel it rubbing.
> went and glued the top end on,that way it can dry while i get another seal.
> then put the flywheel on anyway !!
> remembered this morning..
> will pull the seal so i will remember !!



Looking good !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looking good !



I glue both sides of the boot on and both sides of the impulse seal,,bolt together and let dry.
no chance of leaks that way 

durn these husky's SO easy to work on


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> but it only rubbs a "little" bit !!



It will wear off. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I glue both sides of the boot on and both sides of the impulse seal,,bolt together and let dry.
> no chance of leaks that way
> 
> durn these husky's SO easy to work on



I haven't found one that was hard to work on yet ?


----------



## roncoinc

OH !!!!!!!!!!!!!

OH !!!!!!!!!!!!!

OH !!!!!!!!!!!

My friend that gives me the clams,oysters,lobsters,fish etc.. went and bought a new squeel 
of COURSE i gave him chit about spending $1000 on one !!
gave him the usuall razzing about how they are a POS and all.
call's me yestday,,not a tank thru it and burned up the new b&c !!
the oiler dont work !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will have some fun with this !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> It will wear off. LOL



Musta been that squeel scrench i used to push it in !! ??

( was all i had ! )


----------



## tbone75

Them beans are working over time ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OH !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OH !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My friend that gives me the clams,oysters,lobsters,fish etc.. went and bought a new squeel
> of COURSE i gave him chit about spending $1000 on one !!
> gave him the usuall razzing about how they are a POS and all.
> call's me yestday,,not a tank thru it and burned up the new b&c !!
> the oiler dont work !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will have some fun with this !!



Better go easy on him ! May cut you off ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Got to look for another Eeko 300/3000 or 340/3400 , just sold my last one.Now I have another guy wanting one ! LOL Can't hang onto them things !


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> OH !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OH !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OH !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My friend that gives me the clams,oysters,lobsters,fish etc.. went and bought a new squeel
> of COURSE i gave him chit about spending $1000 on one !!
> gave him the usuall razzing about how they are a POS and all.
> call's me yestday,,not a tank thru it and burned up the new b&c !!
> the oiler dont work !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will have some fun with this !!



Not to imply anything but did by chance said person run summer bar oil instead of winter?


----------



## farrell

Awesome johns gas scared everybody off again!

:bad_smelly:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Not to imply anything but did by chance said person run summer bar oil instead of winter?



Aint been cold enuf to make a diff.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Musta been that squeel scrench i used to push it in !! ??
> 
> ( was all i had ! )



A fine craftsman never blames his tools.......

Morning Ron!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> A fine craftsman never blames his tools.......
> 
> Morning Ron!!!!



Thats rite !!

durned STIHL scrench did it on purpose !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Aint been cold enuf to make a diff.



Oh. Just curious.....

When I have ever used summer oil when below freezing its like molasses in January! To thick to oil!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Mt-Dewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



Yup , the dog was out makin' some for ya at 3:30 this mornin .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Yup , the dog was out makin' some for ya at 3:30 this mornin .



Eeeeeeewwwwww!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Thats rite !!
> 
> durned STIHL scrench did it on purpose !!



Sneaky lil Krautz!!!!!


----------



## DSS

Morning guys. No snow, bright sunshine and above freezing. And they cancelled our snow for the weekend. 

Its all good


----------



## roncoinc

DSS said:


> Morning guys. No snow, bright sunshine and above freezing. And they cancelled our snow for the weekend.
> 
> Its all good



I'm glad the plowing is done too !


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I'm glad the plowing is done too !



Soon the mowin will begin


----------



## Cantdog

DSS said:


> Morning guys. No snow, bright sunshine and above freezing. And they cancelled our snow for the weekend.
> 
> Its all good




The mail boxes are now safe from the Winged Cowtipiller!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## DSS

farrell said:


> Soon the mowin will begin




Yeah, in about 5 or 6 weeks here.


----------



## DSS

Cantdog said:


> The mail boxes are now safe from the Winged Cowtipiller!!!! LOL!!!




For this weekend anyway. I'm sure I'll get a little more target practice in before its over.


----------



## IEL

Morning all. Just to rub it in, I started mowing a month ago. The flower farms are already picking, onto the second wave of bulbs.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

IEL said:


> Does anyone know a source for bow bars for either pioneer, homelite, or stihl? I am (for some reason?) really wanting to try one, but no one up here has ever ran one, and almost no one has ever heard of them. Any help? (And yes I have been looking on ebay, never seen even one on ebay canada)



you could always just buy a saw with one on it. how bout an 1100 homie w/bow?

Homelite Chainsaw Bow Saw 1100 Gear Drive | eBay


----------



## IEL

jerrycmorrow said:


> you could always just buy a saw with one on it. how bout an 1100 homie w/bow?
> 
> Homelite Chainsaw Bow Saw 1100 Gear Drive | eBay



I have never found one that will ship to canada. For that to work, it would need to go through one of you guys. (plus that homelite is way more than I would spend for one like that)


----------



## tbone75

Waiting on the mail lady to bring me some parts ! Got some nice goodies coming today !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Geoff-

That is the cheapest way to find a bow at this point is still on a saw. Have you found the swap meet thread in the stickies? You could ask there with a mount pattern or two and see what shows up.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Waiting on the mail lady to bring me some parts ! Got some nice goodies coming today !



:camera:

We will be waiting.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Waiting on the mail lady to bring me some parts ! Got some nice goodies coming today !



When are you going to start using some of those parts ??????????????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> When are you going to start using some of those parts ??????????????



Today ! Gasket sets and bearings for the 371/2 ! Ring for the 49SP and one part just had to have I may not use for a while ? Pic of what I had to have !


----------



## tbone75

Got a few little parts for my 372 also !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Got a few little parts for my 372 also !



I gonna put your box in mail tomorrow!

Then I gotta find someone that needs a kidney....


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> I gonna put your box in mail tomorrow!
> 
> Then I gotta find someone that needs a kidney....



Kidney eh ??

HHmmmm,,,,,,,,,, may not be a bad idea to have a spare around just in case ..

what ya need for it ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Kidney eh ??
> 
> HHmmmm,,,,,,,,,, may not be a bad idea to have a spare around just in case ..
> 
> what ya need for it ??



Think he found something he wants real bad !


----------



## tbone75

Back to the bench !


----------



## jerrycmorrow

snowing, sleeting, raining here. luckily the temp is >freezing. ready for this stuff to cease and desist. eh?


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> Today ! Gasket sets and bearings for the 371/2 ! Ring for the 49SP and one part just had to have I may not use for a while ? Pic of what I had to have !



You like those clutch covers huh? I know they're rare and kinda cool, but I think they're ugly. I got one under the bench.


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> You like those clutch covers huh? I know they're rare and kinda cool, but I think they're ugly. I got one under the bench.



They don't look all that great , but its different. LOL It will look good on a shelf saw I think.


----------



## IEL

Flying back home tonight... I hate flying..... Atleast I will get to see my farmsaw. If you dont hear from me tomorrow, the plane crashed..


----------



## tbone75

Slacking Slug today,I did get the 372 case back together. That and some honey-dos . Haven't give up yet,may get something else done ?

Big snow storm Sun. & Mon. they say ? May have something to do with my sluggishness ?


----------



## roncoinc

John,,mailed out the china top end kit's today,snail mail,,but that should be fine for you ! .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,mailed out the china top end kit's today,snail mail,,but that should be fine for you ! .



Okey dokey , I will get them a trim job when they get here. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Got in some walbro SDC kits today.
been working on a mac 10-10 that is pretty nice that needed one.
may go down to the shop after feeding frenzy and tear the carb apart and clean and rebuild it.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Got in some walbro SDC kits today.
> been working on a mac 10-10 that is pretty nice that needed one.
> may go down to the shop after feeding frenzy and tear the carb apart and clean and rebuild it.



I need to get a few kits myself, that would wrap up some projects for sure.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got in some walbro SDC kits today.
> been working on a mac 10-10 that is pretty nice that needed one.
> may go down to the shop after feeding frenzy and tear the carb apart and clean and rebuild it.



I got one Mac ! Ugly sucker ! Not to sure I will ever do anything with it. Bet it only needs a crab kit & fuel line. Looks like a new B&C on it.

Beans again tonight ! :msp_scared: She cooks to dang many of them !


----------



## tbone75

Gonna go try and do a little more for the day,wasted most of it so far !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Gonna go try and do a little more for the day,wasted most of it so far !



Another normal day ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well John I got some boxes of NOS Pioneer parts from the same guy you got your special cover from. Durn I like getting NOS parts and I will use them.....LOL

I got a grey handle!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well John I got some boxes of NOS Pioneer parts from the same guy you got your special cover from. Durn I like getting NOS parts and I will use them.....LOL
> 
> I got a grey handle!!



How did you get a gray one ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Another normal day ??



Yep , guess so. LOL I have them above average days sometimes ! LOL Just not often !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How did you get a gray one ?



I asked for one,said he didn`t have any, got one brandy new grey one in one of the boxes....:msp_wub:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I asked for one,said he didn`t have any, got one brandy new grey one in one of the boxes....:msp_wub:



Sucker !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sucker !



You just never know til you asks, even then you just never know!.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Filled up on beans again ! This is gonna get bad around here ! The OL ate them again too ! :msp_scared: Could be a cold night with the windows open.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You just never know til you asks, even then you just never know!.....LOL



You have a lot more pull there than I do !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You have a lot more pull there than I do !


----------



## tbone75

Going to see if I can get the jug glued on the 372.


----------



## dancan

Hey guys ! 
D'ya think John would like one of these for Christmas ?








Psst , don't tell him .


----------



## DSS

Well guys they changed the damn forecast again. Guess I'm going chasing mailboxes tomorrow after all.


----------



## IEL

I got dropped off at the airport 3 hours early... Slacking time!


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> I got dropped off at the airport 3 hours early... Slacking time!



Stay outa the ,bars!...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

DSS said:


> Well guys they changed the damn forecast again. Guess I'm going chasing mailboxes tomorrow after all.



Many mailboxes will eat death an the morrow!!!!

Hey Chris!


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stay outa the ,bars!...LOL



They wouldn't let me in. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sneak into the ,bars!...LOL



What Jerry said LOL


----------



## DSS

Stihl 041S said:


> Many mailboxes will eat death an the morrow!!!!
> 
> Hey Chris!



The shoulders are soft this time of year so you have to stay away from them anyway. 

How's things?


----------



## Cantdog

DSS said:


> The shoulders are soft this time of year so you have to stay away from them anyway.
> 
> How's things?





That's what the wing's for.....LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

DSS said:


> The shoulders are soft this time of year so you have to stay away from them anyway.
> 
> How's things?



Well enough. Want to get back on a machine. Got a LOT of G jobs backing up.

Ever drive a Walter Snow Fighter?


----------



## IEL

Tomorrow is the last day of spring break.  I think I will give the farmsaw a try noodling some pine rounds in the morning.

Also flight is delayed half an hour... Oh joy.


----------



## DSS

Stihl 041S said:


> Well enough. Want to get back on a machine. Got a LOT of G jobs backing up.
> 
> Ever drive a Walter Snow Fighter?




No. Never even seen one in person. We used to have an old Autocar 4x4. 335 cummins. It would roll snow over top of the one way onto the engine bonnet if you wanted to.


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> No. Never even seen one in person. We used to have an old Autocar 4x4. 335 cummins. It would roll snow over top of the one way onto the engine bonnet if you wanted to.



Sounds like fun to me !


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Tomorrow is the last day of spring break.  I think I will give the farmsaw a try noodling some pine rounds in the morning.
> 
> Also flight is delayed half an hour... Oh joy.



You flying back out to the island?


----------



## tbone75

Never got back to saws ! OL caught me , had more to do list ! :help:
Not done yet ! She let me take a break . :msp_tongue:


----------



## Stihl 041S

DSS said:


> No. Never even seen one in person. We used to have an old Autocar 4x4. 335 cummins. It would roll snow over top of the one way onto the engine bonnet if you wanted to.



Friend of my brother has one. Just for giggles. 

"Many Mailboxes Ate Death" was his comment on learning to drive it when he was pressed into service in his home town. 

Google "Walter Snow Fighter Tug Hill"

You could get then with rears that turned a little to crab back on the road if you went off.


----------



## DSS

Stihl 041S said:


> Friend of my brother has one. Just for giggles.
> 
> 
> 
> "Many Mailboxes Ate Death" was his comment on learning to drive it when he was pressed into service in his home town.
> 
> 
> 
> Google "Walter Snow Fighter Tug Hill"
> 
> 
> 
> You could get then with rears that turned a little to crab back on the road if you went off.




That would be a handy option. Did that more than a few times when I plowed with a grader.


----------



## tbone75

The OL said I have to post this for Ron. :msp_w00t:

Even a squeeler basket ! :msp_razz:



She is cracking the whip , gotta go ! :help:


----------



## pioneerguy600

DSS said:


> No. Never even seen one in person. We used to have an old Autocar 4x4. 335 cummins. It would roll snow over top of the one way onto the engine bonnet if you wanted to.



Plowing paved or govt approved gravel roads is a breeze, done that for many years. Try plowing the woods roads/snake paths during a hard winter, my right thumb will never recover and I have been bruised, cut banged about the cab more than once hitting something immovable under snow and ice covered back roads. Bent 14' straight blades, smashed cutting edges all to heck and threw a 621 sideways more than once.


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> You flying back out to the island?



Yep. I spent the break at my uncles ranch in the north okanagan. I am looking forward to getting back home. I have really missed my puppy and saws. Tomorrow I plan to get both the HM, and the 450 running, and do some cutting with the farmsaw. 

Believe it or not, this 450 is still wearing its original factory chain, and still has the spare it was shipped from the plant with (along with its scrench) in the original unopened bag. (yes, the scrench was never even unwrapped). I think it only has about 3 scratches on the whole saw...LOL I am never cutting with it...


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Yep. I spent the break at my uncles ranch in the north okanagan. I am looking forward to getting back home. I have really missed my puppy and saws. Tomorrow I plan to get both the HM, and the 450 running, and do some cutting with the farmsaw.
> 
> Believe it or not, this 450 is still wearing its original factory chain, and still has the spare it was shipped from the plant with (along with its scrench) in the original unopened bag. (yes, the scrench was never even unwrapped). I think it only has about 3 scratches on the whole saw...LOL I am never cutting with it...



That sounds great, always good to be home. Plenty of things pile up whenever I am away for more than a few days. My 450 is about the same as yours but I don`t have the original scrench in a plastic bag, the chain has never been sharpened on the original bar+chain,,,. Original owner gave it to me, said it was too heavy and hard to start for him and he had no need for a chainsaw any more. He also gave me a near mint David Bradly 360, all original, bar and chain same as new.


----------



## IEL

I think the recoil on mine sticks a bit, Any tips before I open it up? I know some recoils can be a nightmare to put back together.


----------



## Stihl 041S

DSS said:


> No. Never even seen one in person. We used to have an old Autocar 4x4. 335 cummins. It would roll snow over top of the one way onto the engine bonnet if you wanted to.



Autocar bought by White. 

Old Autocar plant down by Philadelphia.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> I think the recoil on mine sticks a bit, Any tips before I open it up? I know some recoils can be a nightmare to put back together.



The recoil springs rust if they are not kept oiled, it is a ##### to remove and clean them but it has to be done. Don`t oil the starter friction shoes or the washers under/over them. They need to be kept dry so they function correctly. Everything under the recoil rotor needs oil.


----------



## tbone75

I quit on her ! LOL Had to carry an old OAK dresser up out of the basement,that sucker is older than Ron or Jerry ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Autocar bought by White.
> 
> Old Autocar plant down by Philadelphia.



One of the first real road tractors I ever drove on the highway, luckily all the next ones were a big step up from the old Autocar....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I think she moved the kid out ! Took everything out of his room ! LOL He has been staying with his GF for a while now. 
Tonight she put my old bed I got from my Grandma in there,I slept on it when I was wee little ! LOL Stihl has a old kids roll top desk to bring up.
She has a nice old cedar chest , but no where to put it ?
Told her she made more room for saws now !


----------



## Stihl 041S

DSS said:


> No. Never even seen one in person. We used to have an old Autocar 4x4. 335 cummins. It would roll snow over top of the one way onto the engine bonnet if you wanted to.



Those are great. My brother just gave a complete history. 

Look great too. Lol


----------



## DSS

Stihl 041S said:


> Those are great. My brother just gave a complete history.
> 
> 
> 
> Look great too. Lol




That Autocar wasn't a very fancy rig, but man it would move snow!


----------



## pioneerguy600

DSS said:


> That Autocar wasn't a very fancy rig, but man it would move snow!



Bare bones but the 338 could push/pull a good load and snow would be no trouble for it. Ranger 13?


----------



## DSS

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bare bones but the 338 could push/pull a good load and snow would be no trouble for it. Ranger 13?




Ours was a twin stick of some sort. I just forget. 5 and 3 maybe? It wasn't like the old 5 and 4's, this was only one transmission but it had 2 sticks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

DSS said:


> Ours was a twin stick of some sort. I just forget. 5 and 3 maybe? It wasn't like the old 5 and 4's, this was only one transmission but it had 2 sticks.



Maybe cause it was 4 wheel drive.


----------



## DSS

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe cause it was 4 wheel drive.




Most likely. There wasn't a lot of room for much under there, the thing was really short wheelbase. Rode like a friggin chuckwagon. The rear driveshaft was only about 2 feet long.


----------



## pioneerguy600

DSS said:


> Most likely. There wasn't a lot of room for much under there, the thing was really short wheelbase. Rode like a friggin chuckwagon. The rear driveshaft was only about 2 feet long.



That would make a choppy ride, time for a Bostrom.


----------



## IEL

Plane is here, getting on soon. Talk to you guys in the morning. (I hope) :msp_unsure::help:


----------



## DSS

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would make a choppy ride, time for a Bostrom.




Yeah it did have a good seat. I don't know that it would go more than 45 mph, but it didn't slow down. Ever. Six inches of snow or six feet, same speed lol.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess everyone ran off, John ate beans again didn`t he??...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess everyone ran off, John ate beans again didn`t he??...LOL



Johns gifted. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Johns gifted. Lol



With ,gab!...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> With ,gab!...LOL



Seem to talk a lot out my azz too ! 


Just seen I passed 30,000 post ! That is a lot of BS ! LOL And in only 2 years !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seem to talk a lot out my azz too !



Those beans working good now?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> With ,gab!...LOL



You're kinder than most. Lol

Where'd he go????



Go look under the sofa!!!

Get back here John !!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seem to talk a lot out my azz too !
> 
> 
> Just seen I passed 30,000 post ! That is a lot of BS ! LOL And in only 2 years !



Get the shovel out!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those beans working good now?



Never stopped !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Get the shovel out!



Better call out the Cow Plow !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Better call out the Cow Plow !



Make sure he brings his gas mask....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Make sure he brings his gas mask....LOL



I want to surprise him !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I remember seeing Kenny running a tracked front end loader pushing liquified chicken chit down the retaining tank to the vacuum pump truck, there were tears running down his face. Not form joy either!!...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I remember seeing Kenny running a tracked front end loader pushing liquified chicken chit down the retaining tank to the vacuum pump truck, there were tears running down his face. Not form joy either!!...LOL



That would be just toooo much ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That would be just toooo much ! :msp_scared:



Sure was, I was standing up wind at 100' and could still smell it, man that chit is strong.


----------



## tbone75

I got that funny Pioneer clutch cover for 22.00 plus shipping,also ordered 2 sets of gaskets and seals for the 372/1, bearings & rings for something ? LOL He has them for 32.00 buy it now,I didn't want one that bad. LOL
I will put it on a shelf saw ? Just so one looks different.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got that funny Pioneer clutch cover for 22.00 plus shipping,also ordered 2 sets of gaskets and seals for the 372/1, bearings & rings for something ? LOL He has them for 32.00 buy it now,I didn't want one that bad. LOL
> I will put it on a shelf saw ? Just so one looks different.



It looks nice, he will be listing more clutch and starter sides now. He has rings for the 51 and 52 for a good price, $14. IIRC.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It looks nice, he will be listing more clutch and starter sides now. He has rings for the 51 and 52 for a good price, $14. IIRC.



I got 2 sets ! LOL I will be watching !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure was, I was standing up wind at 100' and could still smell it, man that chit is strong.



I don't think anything is worse than hogs ! WOW ! NASTY !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## IEL

I made it back. Night guys.


----------



## tbone75

Hey ya bunch of slackers ! Slugs can't sleep why should you guys ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Glad the rest of yas are getting some sleep !


----------



## dancan

Coffee and snow , I got both .....Kinda like Stihl and Husuqee , one good and one bad .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Coffee and snow , I got both .....Kinda like Stihl and Husuqee , one good and one bad .



Maybe you'll get lucky and get a couple feet of snow !


----------



## dancan

I haven't heard Chris or his buddies pass by yet , must be break time already .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I haven't heard Chris or his buddies pass by yet , must be break time already .



Stihl snoozing ! LOL


----------



## RandyMac

Clear and cold here.

Been having a tough go lately with the 12th Century Crusade, we are apparently following the ambitious politics of that time.
So far I have the upper third of the river, with good farmland and timber, but little else. I seized control of one of the three mountain passes and gained access to plenty of iron and a puny quarry, but the trail is long, subject to interdiction. I killed two of my neighbors and coerced a third into my way of thinking, or so I thought. While doing some commerce raiding in preparation for a major attack, my ally suddenly turned on me and tried to pin my army against the mountains. A strategic retreat was in order as two other enemy armies tried for a pincer manoeuvre. I had to fight my way through one of them to get back to the pass and lost about a third of the light infantry along the way. I had to leave half the heavy amour at the pass as a delaying tactic while I prepared a fairly nasty ambush. It worked for the most part. I pulled my remaining troops back then surged forward blocking the attackers into a canyon, where I burnt 75% of them and feathered the rest. End result, two attacking armies all but destroyed, a third escaped with major losses to it's infantry, my army was down to a third, mostly crossbowmen survived. We all lost this time, close to 4000 troops entered that pass, maybe 500 left it. The real bad thing is, there are two other players on the map that were not involved and are at full strength, one of them is on the march.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Clear and cold here.
> 
> Been having a tough go lately with the 12th Century Crusade, we are apparently following the ambitious politics of that time.
> So far I have the upper third of the river, with good farmland and timber, but little else. I seized control of one of the three mountain passes and gained access to plenty of iron and a puny quarry, but the trail is long, subject to interdiction. I killed two of my neighbors and coerced a third into my way of thinking, or so I thought. While doing some commerce raiding in preparation for a major attack, my ally suddenly turned on me and tried to pin my army against the mountains. A strategic retreat was in order as two other enemy armies tried for a pincer manoeuvre. I had to fight my way through one of them to get back to the pass and lost about a third of the light infantry along the way. I had to leave half the heavy amour at the pass as a delaying tactic while I prepared a fairly nasty ambush. It worked for the most part. I pulled my remaining troops back then surged forward blocking the attackers into a canyon, where I burnt 75% of them and feathered the rest. End result, two attacking armies all but destroyed, a third escaped with major losses to it's infantry, my army was down to a third, mostly crossbowmen survived. We all lost this time, close to 4000 troops entered that pass, maybe 500 left it. The real bad thing is, there are two other players on the map that were not involved and are at full strength, one of them is on the march.



Sounds like you need more troops ! LOL Just burn everything !


----------



## tbone75

Working on the 372 a little,got the rings fitted. 008 gap I think should be good,033 squish. used jug in real nice shape,but the spring AV is stihl on the jug,and bent to bad to use.Can't get that sucker loose ! Done screwed up me T-Handle 4mm,have to grind the end off to a good part. Not sure how I will get that SOB out of there ?
Hey ! A little heat right that should get it loose without hurting anything !


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you need more troops ! LOL Just burn everything !



LOL!
This has been going on for close to four months, two nights a week, four to six hours a night with up to eight players, the body count is hundreds of thousands. The one good thing is the two players left at full strength are at opposite ends of the map and they don't get along with each other. They also have some difficult obstacles in the way. I have a neighbor to visit.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> LOL!
> This has been going on for close to four months, two nights a week, four to six hours a night with up to eight players, the body count is hundreds of thousands. The one good thing is the two players left at full strength are at opposite ends of the map and they don't get along with each other. They also have some difficult obstacles in the way. I have a neighbor to visit.



You stihl got a chance ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew.


----------



## Cantdog

Clear and cool here this morning.....beautiful day yesterday....Stihl overhauling the shop....things looking good....machines and tools, some I've had 30 yr....never bolted down before.......bolted down now.....worked my way the length of the 16' bench...at the end I built a birch plywood box 17" wide by the depth of the bench (25") by 10 1/2" tall. Mounted my chain grinder on top.....just right level to stand and grind...good vis....hinged the back part of the top, behind the grinder....nice storage for grinding discs, new boxes of chain, boxes of files etc. Tray 4" deep in front in under where the grinder is bolted down for wheel shaping templates, dressing stone, allen wrenches etc. Since the left side is flush with the end of the bench cabinet....put a row of ten 3/4" wooden dowels sticking out 3" to hang fresh chains on and ones waiting for attention...all out of the way. Tools bolted down on the bench include: Chain break and spinner, saw powerhead holder, large rotating vise. 12 sp, 3/4 HP bench top drill press, 20" wide planer knife grinder, two stone, slow (1720rpm) turning brench sharpener/grinder, 8" buffer/wire wheel and finally the chain grinder. Mmmmmm I'm likin it!!!! More to go.....today gotta mount my old Scott 3 way speakers at 8' off the floor and build a new shelf for the head unit and CD player.......been listening to the boom box for a week or so as the head and one speaker just sat on the bench....taking up space and contributing to the general kaos......pics when I'm done.....remember there are 48 (nearly all red) saws stored under the bench too!!! LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning crew.



Morning Jimmy , you getting any snow today ? LOL EEDEE is and I will get a little today maybe,the Cow Plow should be out mooing some snow. LOL Ron & Robin may stihl be digging out ?


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Clear and cold here.
> 
> Been having a tough go lately with the 12th Century Crusade, we are apparently following the ambitious politics of that time.
> So far I have the upper third of the river, with good farmland and timber, but little else. I seized control of one of the three mountain passes and gained access to plenty of iron and a puny quarry, but the trail is long, subject to interdiction. I killed two of my neighbors and coerced a third into my way of thinking, or so I thought. While doing some commerce raiding in preparation for a major attack, my ally suddenly turned on me and tried to pin my army against the mountains. A strategic retreat was in order as two other enemy armies tried for a pincer manoeuvre. I had to fight my way through one of them to get back to the pass and lost about a third of the light infantry along the way. I had to leave half the heavy amour at the pass as a delaying tactic while I prepared a fairly nasty ambush. It worked for the most part. I pulled my remaining troops back then surged forward blocking the attackers into a canyon, where I burnt 75% of them and feathered the rest. End result, two attacking armies all but destroyed, a third escaped with major losses to it's infantry, my army was down to a third, mostly crossbowmen survived. We all lost this time, close to 4000 troops entered that pass, maybe 500 left it. The real bad thing is, there are two other players on the map that were not involved and are at full strength, one of them is on the march.




Geeze...times are tough in the "Old" PNW it would seem....or......you have to much idle time.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Clear and cool here this morning.....beautiful day yesterday....Stihl overhauling the shop....things looking good....machines and tools, some I've had 30 yr....never bolted down before.......bolted down now.....worked my way the length of the 16' bench...at the end I built a birch plywood box 17" wide by the depth of the bench (25") by 10 1/2" tall. Mounted my chain grinder on top.....just right level to stand and grind...good vis....hinged the back part of the top, behind the grinder....nice storage for grinding discs, new boxes of chain, boxes of files etc. Tray 4" deep in front in under where the grinder is bolted down for wheel shaping templates, dressing stone, allen wrenches etc. Since the left side is flush with the end of the bench cabinet....put a row of ten 3/4" wooden dowels sticking out 3" to hang fresh chains on and ones waiting for attention...all out of the way. Tools bolted down on the bench include: Chain break and spinner, saw powerhead holder, large rotating vise. 12 sp, 3/4 HP bench top drill press, 20" wide planer knife grinder, two stone, slow (1720rpm) turning brench sharpener/grinder, 8" buffer/wire wheel and finally the chain grinder. Mmmmmm I'm likin it!!!! More to go.....today gotta mount my old Scott 3 way speakers at 8' off the floor and build a new shelf for the head unit and CD player.......been listening to the boom box for a week or so as the head and one speaker just sat on the bench....taking up space and contributing to the general kaos......pics when I'm done.....remember there are 48 (nearly all red) saws stored under the bench too!!! LOL!!!



Sounds real nice Robin ! Send some space down my way ! I need lots more room ! Having trouble finding places to put my runners now !
The saw mill guy hasn't got me any more lumber yet !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Geeze...times are tough in the "Old" PNW it would seem....or......you have to much idle time.....LOL!!!



6 hrs. 2 days a week ? He only works 3 days a week ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> You stihl got a chance ! LOL



Yeah, I have plenty of time, I own the nearest pass and they only got past the ford at the river once. Besides, they will need to swing south and have to deal with the Rock Fort, a tough nut to crack, I tried it, beat the hell out of it, but couldn't take it. I just love wars of attrition.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sounds real nice Robin ! Send some space down my way ! I need lots more room ! Having trouble finding places to put my runners now !
> The saw mill guy hasn't got me any more lumber yet !



This space is looking good but the rest of the shop is a heap.....I had a lot of stuff stashed in under that old bench that had to come out before I could start......things like a Yanmar diesel boat motor with reverse gear....1200cc Shovel Head motor..... and a host of other, smaller crap, to good to throw away.........yet...!! LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Yeah, I have plenty of time, I own the nearest pass and they only got past the ford at the river once. Besides, they will need to swing south and have to deal with the Rock Fort, a tough nut to crack, I tried it, beat the hell out of it, but couldn't take it. I just love wars of attrition.



Your having to much fun for being at work !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> This space is looking good but the rest of the shop is a heap.....I had a lot of stuff stashed in under that old bench that had to come out before I could start......things like a Yanmar diesel boat motor with reverse gear....1200cc Shovel Head motor..... and a host of other, smaller crap, to good to throw away.........yet...!! LOL!!!



Shovel Head motor !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. 
One of those good/bad things. 

My daughter wants to see her grampa/may be for last time. I don't get to see her much. Last year a lot. Twice. But after raising her since she was 8, well....

She called last night said she was heading here real soon. 

Hope all is well with you folks.


----------



## tbone75

3 cats out 2 back in,they are always wound up when the come back in ! 2 of them are going nuts running through the house ! Not sure how the OL is sleeping through it ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Shovel Head motor !



Yeah.......a nice one too........another project that got stalled about 19 yr ago......right when my daughter was born....was building a bad azz unit....98cu S&S Sidwinder kit (Stroker & Big Bore)....ported dual plug heads....STD trans case filled with complete Andrews guts....front and rear belt drive powering a Centerline spun alum rear wheel...dual disc wide glide...3 1/2 gal 59 Panhead Tanks.....just like my ever faithful 59 has....was gonna be great.....stopped...raised a daughter instead...no regrets......but 98cu is passe these days...and the new twin cams are so much better motors as far as leaking and needing to work on constantly...not as pretty as a shovel...which is not as pretty as a pandhead...which is not as pretty as a Knucklehead.....LOL!!

....


----------



## DSS

You need to move to Canuckistan Randy. Aint killed anybody for weeks. Biggest excitement here was the dog farted yesterday. 

And Tbone was the one who ate the beans. 

Ok, gotta go plow.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all.
> One of those good/bad things.
> 
> My daughter wants to see her grampa/may be for last time. I don't get to see her much. Last year a lot. Twice. But after raising her since she was 8, well....
> 
> She called last night said she was heading here real soon.
> 
> Hope all is well with you folks.



Hope she has a safe trip,you have a good day if ya can !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah.......a nice one too........another project that got stalled about 19 yr ago......right when my daughter was born....was building a bad azz unit....98cu S&S Sidwinder kit (Stroker & Big Bore)....ported dual plug heads....STD trans case filled with complete Andrews guts....front and rear belt drive powering a Centerline spun alum rear wheel...dual disc wide glide...3 1/2 gal 59 Panhead Tanks.....just like my ever faithful 59 has....was gonna be great.....stopped...raised a daughter instead...no regrets......but 98cu is passe these days...and the new twin cams are so much better motors as far as leaking and needing to work on constantly...not as pretty as a shovel...which is not as pretty as a pandhead...which is not as pretty as a Knucklehead.....LOL!!
> 
> ....



Its not to late ! ! Not big nuff for what I want now, a trike ! LOL Way easier on the back ! LOL See a very old guy (Ron's age) running around on one them with a SB chevy in one,sounds meen too ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

OK , that bolt is coming out of that AV ! LOL


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> Its not to late ! ! Not big nuff for what I want now, a trike ! LOL Way easier on the back ! LOL See a very old guy (Ron's age) running around on one them with a SB chevy in one,sounds meen too ! LOL




You wouldn't need a big motor like that to haul around your little midget arse 

Have a good day guys.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Its not to late ! ! Not big nuff for what I want now, a trike ! LOL Way easier on the back ! LOL See a very old guy (Ron's age) running around on one them with a SB chevy in one,sounds meen too ! LOL



Oh yeah!! I've seen a bunch of those over the yrs.......one of the slickest I saw was down on Main St at Daytona...it was called the "Iowa Farmer"....real sweet...was powered by an Olds Toronado power unit......455cu...front wheel drive automatic transaxel.....wheelie casters...LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hope she has a safe trip,you have a good day if ya can !



Thanks Ol Buddy.


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,you got a PM.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah!! I've seen a bunch of those over the yrs.......one of the slickest I saw was down on Main St at Daytona...it was called the "Iowa Farmer"....real sweet...was powered by an Olds Toronado power unit......455cu...front wheel drive automatic transaxel.....wheelie casters...LOL!!



E. J. Potter. SBC in a bike. HS shop project. 

School said no so he left.

Google the videos. E. J. Potter. The Michigan Madman


----------



## tbone75

Finally got that bolt out ! had to use my dremel with a cut off wheel to cut the spring off,then heated it up around it.Got some pliers on it ,it came loose ! Now the jug is glued on !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Morning Jimmy , you getting any snow today ? LOL EEDEE is and I will get a little today maybe,the Cow Plow should be out mooing some snow. LOL Ron & Robin may stihl be digging out ?



No snow here today, some not far from here yesterday and possibility of it on Sunday! I'm torn as I'd love to see some snow but I had accepted another year with out any, heck Wednesday I mowed the yard and yesterday I trimmed it all up. Flowers are in bloom, bradford pears are all in bloom, etc... We'll see what the weekend holds.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah!! I've seen a bunch of those over the yrs.......one of the slickest I saw was down on Main St at Daytona...it was called the "Iowa Farmer"....real sweet...was powered by an Olds Toronado power unit......455cu...front wheel drive automatic transaxel.....wheelie casters...LOL!!



My X-BIL,sisters -x . LOL Has a VW trike,he is in a wheel chair from falling asleep on a gold wing ! Sure didn't slow him down any ! Has a rack he built on the side for his chair ! Says he gets some strange looks going down the road. LOL Real sharp paint job on it too !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> No snow here today, some not far from here yesterday and possibility of it on Sunday! I'm torn as I'd love to see some snow but I had accepted another year with out any, heck Wednesday I mowed the yard and yesterday I trimmed it all up. Flowers are in bloom, bradford pears are all in bloom, etc... We'll see what the weekend holds.



Not looking forward to mowing grass ! Full time job here !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Not looking forward to mowing grass ! Full time job here !



I keep 2.5 acres mowed and in full swing it's an every 4-5 day event. I've got it down to 3.25 hrs total which isn't terrible. I get to use my '79 Gravely 8183-T which is a real dream to run. Big Onan B48 on the back with plenty of umph...

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/BrLNsWIRXsQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Not sure you will be able to watch that video but it's pretty short John... you'll know why I like that mower :msp_wink:

And a quick picture of my 8183-T and my 816S... both ready for duty at this point.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. I finally have an uninterrupted day of saw work. And almost all of it is on my favourite brand. Pioneer/iel. :msp_wub:


Also have to tear down my 034... Fuel system issue :welcome::censored::msp_cursing:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Yeah.......a nice one too........another project that got stalled about 19 yr ago......right when my daughter was born....was building a bad azz unit....98cu S&S Sidwinder kit (Stroker & Big Bore)....ported dual plug heads....STD trans case filled with complete Andrews guts....front and rear belt drive powering a Centerline spun alum rear wheel...dual disc wide glide...3 1/2 gal 59 Panhead Tanks.....just like my ever faithful 59 has....was gonna be great.....stopped...raised a daughter instead...no regrets......but 98cu is passe these days...and the new twin cams are so much better motors as far as leaking and needing to work on constantly...not as pretty as a shovel...which is not as pretty as a pandhead...which is not as pretty as a Knucklehead.....LOL!!
> 
> ....



This is my little 1200.... :hmm3grin2orange: I have the rear top case, high way pegs, XM radio, and a few other toys now too.. It is easily the most fun bike I've ever had. It's even fun two up and crusies very nice too on the high way.


----------



## tbone75

I mow 5 acres of hill side. LOL All I have now is a Craftsman 52" 2? hp. I bought last year. Need to get my big Cub back up and running,60" deck on it. Soon as its done,just start all over again. LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Cold and snowy here. Got 8" or so last night.....

Off to the PO to mail a slug box


----------



## tbone75

P on the saws , I am taking a Ol Phart nap ! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## IEL

My puppy is growing so fast. His face has got noticeably longer in the week since I last saw him. He is only 4.5 months, but already the same size as my uncles border collie lab cross.


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> My puppy is growing so fast. His face has got noticeably longer in the week since I last saw him. He is only 4.5 months, but already the same size as my uncles border collie lab cross.



I know how that is

We got our great pyrenees pups beginning of january at 8 weeks old weighing bout 10 lbs now they are 5 months and weigh 40 lbs almost as tall as my buddies adult boxer


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam



Hey rob!


----------



## tbone75

Slackers ! :msp_razz:


----------



## IEL

Just finished walking my puppy. Finally, time to fire up the farmsaw.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Slackers ! :msp_razz:



Well DUh!!!

hey John.


----------



## roncoinc

Super Slug today !!

got two puters i'm refurbing,easy,sit on floor and push on keyboard


----------



## IEL

Got the farmsaw going, runs perfect after a little tuning. I will need a new chain before I can do any cutting though... Looks like stevie Wonder sharpened it with a die grinder.... Every cutter is at a different angle. It is beyond saving. I am going to get stihl dealer tomorrow, so I will try to get a chain for it. It is wearing a 23" bar. I think I am hooked on p series pioneers. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Super Slug today !!
> 
> got two puters i'm refurbing,easy,sit on floor and push on keyboard



Nah .............. Super Slug was taking a nap !

Your just a Slug ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Just got my new full wrap for the 372 ! Going to have to get the lip stick out for this one ! LOL


----------



## farrell

John box your goin out priority 

I will pm tracking #


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John box your goin out priority
> 
> I will pm tracking #



Thanks Adam ! Let me know what I owe ya !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Adam ! Let me know what I owe ya !



:big_smile:


----------



## IEL

Jerry Help! I have a couple of (probably stupid) questions on my pioneer 450. First, Where is the recoil spring, I have nearly pulled the whole saw apart, and I can't figure out where it is. I have looked on both sides, one has the rope, the other a bendix, nowhere can I see a spring.
Second, when I had it apart, I noticed the covering on the coil/magneto is all cracked. Now the thing runs, but I don't know what (if anything) I can do to preserve it. Any ideas?

Also, the parts you sent work perfectly, the pump has lots of suction. (the nail clippers were perfect for trimming the gasket)


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Jerry Help! I have a couple of (probably stupid) questions on my pioneer 450. First, Where is the recoil spring, I have nearly pulled the whole saw apart, and I can't figure out where it is. I have looked on both sides, one has the rope, the other a bendix, nowhere can I see a spring.
> Second, when I had it apart, I noticed the covering on the coil/magneto is all cracked. Now the thing runs, but I don't know what (if anything) I can do to preserve it. Any ideas?
> 
> Also, the parts you sent work perfectly, the pump has lots of suction. (the nail clippers were perfect for trimming the gasket)



Farmsaw IPL.

http://s30387.gridserver.com/partsDiagrams/Pioneer Farmsaw.pdf


----------



## sefh3

Oh boy. My basketball brackets are sure a mess. Too many upsets already.


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Farmsaw IPL.
> 
> http://s30387.gridserver.com/partsDiagrams/Pioneer Farmsaw.pdf



Thanks, that will be handy sometime. I am actually having the issue with my 450 right now though. (I have 3 pioneers on my bench) Any idea where to get an ipl for the 450?


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Thanks, that will be handy sometime. I am actually having the issue with my 450 right now though. (I have 3 pioneers on my bench) Any idea where to get an ipl for the 450?



Wasnt paying attention,thot you said farmsaw..

Chainsawr Illustrated Part Lists


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Wasnt paying attention,thot you said farmsaw..
> 
> Chainsawr Illustrated Part Lists



Thanks for the link, I never knew where to get ipls. I can easily see how you got confused, I was talking about the farmsaw this morning, it is my other one on the bench.


----------



## farrell

Nobody bein chatty today?


----------



## IEL

No 450 ipl there.... Time for more searching.


----------



## IEL

farrell said:


> Nobody bein chatty today?



Guess not..

Too quite in here, someone should start a fight.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> No 450 ipl there.... Time for more searching.



Whats a 450 ??


----------



## IEL

Pioneer 450, 89cc top handle. Almost the same as the nu-17. Early in pioneer time, just after the change from iel.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Oh boy. My basketball brackets are sure a mess. Too many upsets already.



B. Ball , ugh . LOL Bout as bad as baseball ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl messing with the 372,cleaned more parts,found I am missing more parts I need ! :bang: Can't do much more till I get the tiny O-Ring.
Need a brake handle and the lever it screws to. Seem to have everything else on the way. Tried putting the trigger back in,gave up and used the other tank. LOL Stihl have to put it in there,just later ! Hadn't painted the muffler yet,working on that now. Not doing any modding till after it runs. LOL Getting there , just sluggish !


----------



## tbone75

Going to get some urathane clear to try on the plastic parts. Should work good,just a pain to use ! Have to spray it outside,fumes are super nasty ! Plus once its mixed,ya got to use it ! Gas or nothing else will hurt it.


----------



## tbone75

Think I would feel like doing something if I could get some half way decent sleep !

Go in for the other shots Apr. 2nd. Hope these work better ?


----------



## DSS

Todays scorecard...

Plow: 1

Mailbox: not so much.


----------



## tbone75

The full wrap looks good on the 372 ! Didn't think I would want one on it,but I like it ! LOL


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> Think I would feel like doing something if I could get some half way decent sleep !
> 
> 
> 
> Go in for the other shots Apr. 2nd. Hope these work better ?




I don't sleep good either John. Nothing really wrong, I just don't sleep for more than 2-3 hours at a time. Pain in the ass. Hope they finally fix you up sooner or later.


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> Todays scorecard...
> 
> Plow: 1
> 
> Mailbox: not so much.



Cow Plow strikes again ! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The full wrap looks good on the 372 ! Didn't think I would want one on it,but I like it ! LOL



Looks real nice when the big dawgs are on!

You puttin the BB on the 372?


----------



## IEL

Anyone know how to protect a cracked, but working coil? The coating over the one on my 450 is full of cracks all the way through, but it still has good spark. I want to keep it that way. Would like epoxy, or silicone gasket sealant work?


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> I don't sleep good either John. Nothing really wrong, I just don't sleep for more than 2-3 hours at a time. Pain in the ass. Hope they finally fix you up sooner or later.



Been doing this for several years,working swing shift 24 yrs. didn't help ! LOL Now the back crap won't let me sleep. LOL


I thought cows slept standing up. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Looks real nice when the big dawgs are on!
> 
> You puttin the BB on the 372?



Putting it on the 371. Bit of a sleeper. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Putting it on the 371. Bit of a sleeper. LOL



Sleeper? Same saw! For the most part


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> Cow Plow strikes again ! :biggrinbounce2:











Oops.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Anyone know how to protect a cracked, but working coil? The coating over the one on my 450 is full of cracks all the way through, but it still has good spark. I want to keep it that way. Would like epoxy, or silicone gasket sealant work?



Wash it really good with acetone to clean any oil.grease or dirt off the coil and a good coat of JB Weld/epoxy will seal it up again. I have done this to several good working IEL coils recently and they are still working fine. What you are doing essentially is sealing out moisture.


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wash it really good with acetone to clean any oil.grease or dirt off the coil and a good coat of JB Weld/epoxy will seal it up again. I have done this to several good working IEL coils recently and they are still working fine. What you are doing essentially is sealing out moisture.



Would mineral spirits (varsol) work well enough to clean it? I never keep acetone around, I just use varsol for everything. Before I seal it up, I will bring it into he house for a bit, make sure it is bone dry.


----------



## farrell

DSS said:


> Oops.



Your destructive!


----------



## IEL

Letting the puppy out, then pulling the coil off the 450 for sealing


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Would mineral spirits (varsol) work well enough to clean it? I never keep acetone around, I just use varsol for everything. Before I seal it up, I will bring it into he house for a bit, make sure it is bone dry.



No,.it has to be something that leaves no residual behind, varsol is an oil based solvent. Alcohol would be fine also, naptha or Coleman fuel will work ok.

Here is the IPL for the recoil for the 450,


----------



## pioneerguy600

My 450, just been stored indoors since 1965,


----------



## dancan

So ...... While someone was busy chasin' mail boxes this morning , I had to put up with this , 4 lanes of ice :msp_mad:






Top speed :msp_mad:


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> So ...... While someone was busy chasin' mail boxes this morning , I had to put up with this , 4 lanes of ice :msp_mad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top speed :msp_mad:



Looks fun Dan!


----------



## farrell

Where is everybody?

Hello? Over....


----------



## dancan

Roger that , lot's O fun .......Over .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Roger that , lot's O fun .......Over .



I had the fun of tryin to fix a flat tire in snow on the tractor today. 

Sure glad I bought that jack!


----------



## tbone75

Slugging around,more honey-dos !


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> I had the fun of tryin to fix a flat tire in snow on the tractor today.
> 
> Sure glad I bought that jack!



I've got to get chains for the Bota , the minute you drove over this morning's snow it packed to ice , had to use the backhoe to break up the ice to get up the hill  At least it wasn't hard work LOL


----------



## LowVolt

*Scoot?*

Anyone heard from Scooterbum? He sent me a pm about a week ago and I have replied but I got no response from him. Don't know if his inbox is full or what.

Thanks


----------



## DSS

dancan said:


> So ...... While someone was busy chasin' mail boxes this morning , I had to put up with this , 4 lanes of ice :msp_mad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top speed :msp_mad:



Buy a salt truck you cheap bastard :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I'm not Scottish .......


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> I've got to get chains for the Bota , the minute you drove over this morning's snow it packed to ice , had to use the backhoe to break up the ice to get up the hill  At least it wasn't hard work LOL



Need more weight and better chains on mine the blower is heavy! By the time I started spinning to late popped the tire off the bead!


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> My 450, just been stored indoors since 1965,



Looks to be about as good a shape as mine is in. 

I used this old carb dunk degreaser to clean it, it said it leaves no residue, and I have never had an issue painting over it. Is jb weld more sensitive than paint? I ask because I always use varsol for paint prep, and thinning equipment paint, has always worked perfect. 

I have the magneto coated, and it seemed to work fine. (the coating, haven't tested the magneto)I used permatex cold weld (their version of JB weld) I have actually had better luck with it than jb weld, and it costs less.
I am at a deciding point now, in order to do the starter and ignition, I have everything but the carb, and jug pulled off. Should I remove and decarbon the jug while I'm at it, or leave it alone?


----------



## tbone75

LowVolt said:


> Anyone heard from Scooterbum? He sent me a pm about a week ago and I have replied but I got no response from him. Don't know if his inbox is full or what.
> 
> Thanks



Talked to him today,said he is real busy.Got slammed with work.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Looks to be about as good a shape as mine is in.
> 
> I used this old carb dunk degreaser to clean it, it said it leaves no residue, and I have never had an issue painting over it. Is jb weld more sensitive than paint? I ask because I always use varsol for paint prep, and thinning equipment paint, has always worked perfect.
> 
> I have the magneto coated, and it seemed to work fine. (the coating, haven't tested the magneto)I used permatex cold weld (their version of JB weld) I have actually had better luck with it than jb weld, and it costs less.
> I am at a deciding point now, in order to do the starter and ignition, I have everything but the carb, and jug pulled off. Should I remove and decarbon the jug while I'm at it, or leave it alone?



I like to go with , if it aint broke,don't fix it. LOL


----------



## dancan

Robin , that you ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Think I would feel like doing something if I could get some half way decent sleep !
> 
> Go in for the other shots Apr. 2nd. Hope these work better ?



Good luck on those!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I like to go with , if it aint broke,don't fix it. LOL



Are you done with "the list" yet?


----------



## LowVolt

tbone75 said:


> Talked to him today,said he is real busy.Got slammed with work.



Thanks man.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Are you done with "the list" yet?



I sure hope so ! Dang it ! The 371 was complete when I got it,so should be OK ??????????? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> So ...... While someone was busy chasin' mail boxes this morning , I had to put up with this , 4 lanes of ice :msp_mad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top speed :msp_mad:



The check engine light is on! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> The check engine light is on! :hmm3grin2orange:



Guess he don't know of a garage to take it to ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I like to go with , if it aint broke,don't fix it. LOL



A couple of guys where I work believe ;

If it ain't broke, I can fix that!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> A couple of guys where I work believe ;
> 
> If it ain't broke, I can fix that!!



I know people like that ! LOL They scare me !


----------



## farrell

Any of y'all that have worked on a husky 350.........have you ever lengthened the muffler deflector so it's out past the top cover? After the MM it's meltin the top cover


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> The check engine light is on! :hmm3grin2orange:



That little light come's on to tell me that there's a motor under the hood and it's runnin .
It all falls back to the "If it ain't broke .......Leave it the Eff alone !" theory


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Looks to be about as good a shape as mine is in.
> 
> I used this old carb dunk degreaser to clean it, it said it leaves no residue, and I have never had an issue painting over it. Is jb weld more sensitive than paint? I ask because I always use varsol for paint prep, and thinning equipment paint, has always worked perfect.
> 
> I have the magneto coated, and it seemed to work fine. (the coating, haven't tested the magneto)I used permatex cold weld (their version of JB weld) I have actually had better luck with it than jb weld, and it costs less.
> I am at a deciding point now, in order to do the starter and ignition, I have everything but the carb, and jug pulled off. Should I remove and decarbon the jug while I'm at it, or leave it alone?



Paint has solvents in it like varsol, epoxy does not, its an adhesive type material that needs a completely dry oil and residue free surface. Alcohol, acetone and most brake cleaners leave no residue behind. 
To get the recoil out you need to look at the IPL I posted, the pin that holds the pinion on, on the clutch side needs to be driven out, then the whole recoil mechanism along with the recoil spring and cross shaft can be removed. My 450 has never been cleaned, its still sitting just the way I got it, here is a NU17 I restored, one of many..


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Any of y'all that have worked on a husky 350.........have you ever lengthened the muffler deflector so it's out past the top cover? After the MM it's meltin the top cover



Never did it,but sounds like a very good idea on one of them ! I did one with fish gills in the sides and bent that thing shut. LOL Stihl working fine !


----------



## jimdad07

What up my peeps?....thought I would try a foreign language out...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Paint has solvents in it like varsol, epoxy does not, its an adhesive type material that needs a completely dry oil and residue free surface. Alcohol, acetone and most brake cleaners leave no residue behind.
> To get the recoil out you need to look at the IPL I posted, the pin that holds the pinion on, on the clutch side needs to be driven out, then the whole recoil mechanism along with the recoil spring and cross shaft can be removed. My 450 has never been cleaned, its still sitting just the way I got it, here is a NU17 I restored, one of many..



Nice job on that Jerry ! Them sure is funny lookin saws ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> What up my peeps?....thought I would try a foreign language out...



Peeps is a Pennsyltucky thing. We ain't ferin.....

Hey Jim.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> What up my peeps?....thought I would try a foreign language out...



Got my garage lumber ready yet ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry that is a great job on that saw. That kind of work always impresses me.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Paint has solvents in it like varsol, epoxy does not, its an adhesive type material that needs a completely dry oil and residue free surface. Alcohol, acetone and most brake cleaners leave no residue behind.
> To get the recoil out you need to look at the IPL I posted, the pin that holds the pinion on, on the clutch side needs to be driven out, then the whole recoil mechanism along with the recoil spring and cross shaft can be removed. My 450 has never been cleaned, its still sitting just the way I got it, here is a NU17 I restored, one of many..
> 
> 
> 
> NU17,,,the saw that invented the game " toss the saw " !!
> 
> the ergonomic handle made for an easy release on the throw resulting in record breaking distances in the early days of the game.
> percentage wise probly still ahead of the " mini mac " and wildthing
> 
> still usable as door stops as i use mine and wheel chocks...


----------



## tbone75

Ron must have missed the pix I put on for him ?

He seems to be missing too ?

Speak of old Smurfs ! LOL


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> What up my peeps?....thought I would try a foreign language out...



Wuz up dawg? 

How we rollin?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Ron. How was the Hobbit?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry that is a great job on that saw. That kind of work always impresses me.



Thanks Jim,..there was a time I really enjoyed restoring and painting old saws, mostly before I found this place. Have done a few since joining here but no as many. I count my IEL model AB and my IEL model RA as the best ones I have done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paint has solvents in it like varsol, epoxy does not, its an adhesive type material that needs a completely dry oil and residue free surface. Alcohol, acetone and most brake cleaners leave no residue behind.
> To get the recoil out you need to look at the IPL I posted, the pin that holds the pinion on, on the clutch side needs to be driven out, then the whole recoil mechanism along with the recoil spring and cross shaft can be removed. My 450 has never been cleaned, its still sitting just the way I got it, here is a NU17 I restored, one of many..
> 
> 
> 
> NU17,,,the saw that invented the game " toss the saw " !!
> 
> the ergonomic handle made for an easy release on the throw resulting in record breaking distances in the early days of the game.
> percentage wise probly still ahead of the " mini mac " and wildthing
> 
> still usable as door stops as i use mine and wheel chocks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a very muscular fellow if you can toss a Pioneer 450 any distance, you really need to pick one of them old saws up....LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Paint has solvents in it like varsol, epoxy does not, its an adhesive type material that needs a completely dry oil and residue free surface. Alcohol, acetone and most brake cleaners leave no residue behind.
> To get the recoil out you need to look at the IPL I posted, the pin that holds the pinion on, on the clutch side needs to be driven out, then the whole recoil mechanism along with the recoil spring and cross shaft can be removed. My 450 has never been cleaned, its still sitting just the way I got it, here is a NU17 I restored, one of many..


Looks great.

I actually managed to get it all out, it just took a bit. The magneto is what was a pain. The only connection on the wire going to the points was on the points. I had to pull the flywheel to remove the magneto. I sure love my 20v max Dewalt impact, never going to use a block of wood to jamb the flywheel again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nice job on that Jerry ! Them sure is funny lookin saws ! LOL



They were an oddity among the Pioneer lineup, not really sure where they fit in. We ran the 600 series saws during the timespan these saws were made.


----------



## tbone75

Got to help the OL again, BBL . LOL

Ron go find your pix !


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I actually managed to get it all out, it just took a bit. The magneto is what was a pain. The only connection on the wire going to the points was on the points. I had to pull the flywheel to remove the magneto. I sure love my 20v max Dewalt impact, never going to use a block of wood to jamb the flywheel again.



You would never believe what that saw looked like before I restored it. I gave it away to the son of the original owner. I often visited the original owner of that saw deep in the back woods where he and his wife lived during the warmer months and logged the land there. This saw and another 450 were left behind in their old log cabin that fell into disrepair and the roof collapsed on the saws. I dug them out some 30 years after the last time I saw them.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a very muscular fellow if you can toss a Pioneer 450 any distance, you really need to pick one of them old saws up....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NU17,,,,you have seen the pix of the one i have,used as a doorstop.
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NU17,,,,you have seen the pix of the one i have,used as a doorstop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How far can you throw it?
Click to expand...


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Got my garage lumber ready yet ? :msp_rolleyes:



Maybe. You still have that ripping chain? Bet you have some saws that would handle it.:msp_wink:


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ron. How was the Hobbit?



SUCKED !!!!!!!!!!!!!


buying that movie was like a trip to the stealership !!

go on CL and people are selling it for like $5 on dvd.

If you dont know the story it's ok,,he made a trilogy out of ONE book !!

if you like eye candy get the bluray 3d ver.
or just the bluray
even the dvd is outstanding on the eye candy...


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Wuz up dawg?
> 
> How we rollin?



G to the funk yo. True dat....

Means having a good day in ghetto lingo.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> How far can you throw it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the door to the shop !! LOL !!!
> 
> the guy i got it from had the advantage of a down hill grade,,made it quite far !!
> 
> when he gave it to me he said he got tired of throwing it !!
> wasnt going to aggrivate him again !
Click to expand...


----------



## Stihl 041S

The hobbit was a short book also. 

Not near as much in it too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the door to the shop !! LOL !!!
> 
> the guy i got it from had the advantage of a down hill grade,,made it quite far !!
> 
> when he gave it to me he said he got tired of throwing it !!
> wasnt going to aggrivate him again !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over a cliff it would go quite far....LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a very muscular fellow if you can toss a Pioneer 450 any distance, you really need to pick one of them old saws up....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i get angy i turn green,,,that tell ya anything ??
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> G to the funk yo. True dat....
> 
> Means having a good day in ghetto lingo.



Word!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When i get angy i turn green,,,that tell ya anything ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's the color a Smurf turns when you strangle it......
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When i get angy i turn green,,,that tell ya anything ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thot you were blue?
> 
> Wouldn't that mean you turn purple?
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that's the color a Smurf turns when you strangle it......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope green is when he's scared!
Click to expand...


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope when he scared!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you be scared if someone was strangling you??
Click to expand...


----------



## jimdad07

These paint chips are great, Mary gets them for me by the bag full.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When i get angy i turn green,,,that tell ya anything ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You turn into the Hulk?
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> These paint chips are great, Mary gets them for me by the bag full.



?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> farrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you be scared if someone was strangling you??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well duh! But we were talkin bout a smurf bein angry! Your talkin strangling one which would be dark blue!:msp_tongue:
Click to expand...


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well duh! But we were talkin bout a smurf bein angry! Your talkin strangling one which would be dark blue!:msp_tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well wouldn't you be angry if someone was strangling you?
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> farrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well wouldn't you be angry if someone was strangling you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again duh! Stihl dark blue!
Click to expand...


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again duh! Stihl dark blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you a bright shiney nickle if we strangle a Smurf it will be angry AND green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron. Adam and I got a question........
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

Smurf emotions for dummies

Angry=purple
Scared=green
Jealous=teal
Sad=blue


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> ?



Tastes better sitting under power lines while wearing a tinfoil hat.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> farrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you a bright shiney nickle if we strangle a Smurf it will be angry AND green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron. Adam and I got a question........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Tastes better sitting under power lines while wearing a tinfoil hat.



Figured that!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Smurf emotions for dummies
> 
> Angry=purple
> Scared=green
> Jealous=teal
> Sad=blue



Well I've met Ron. 

Strangling him for test purposes seemed a bad plan.


----------



## roncoinc

:mad2:


:mad2:

i think i have to go change my depends !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

LOl !!!!!!

tummy hurts from laffing to much !!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Well I've met Ron.
> 
> Strangling him for test purposes seemed a bad plan.



Yep wouldn't be very nice!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> :mad2:
> 
> 
> :mad2:
> 
> i think i have to go change my depends !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOl !!!!!!
> 
> tummy hurts from laffing to much !!!!!!!



Are you bein sarcastic again?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> :mad2:
> 
> 
> :mad2:
> 
> i think i have to go change my depends !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOl !!!!!!
> 
> tummy hurts from laffing to much !!!!!!!



Green pee?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Adam!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> :mad2:
> 
> 
> :mad2:
> 
> i think i have to go change my depends !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOl !!!!!!
> 
> tummy hurts from laffing to much !!!!!!!



Laughing??????

We're being CEREAL!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Think I'm going to turn my 120si into a dedicated mini-mill saw. The porting and how rich I run it should make it pretty good for that purpose. Was thinking of running the old Poulan but I like that old Dolly better.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> farrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Adam!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey rob!
Click to expand...


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey rob!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Adam!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> farrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Adam!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey rob!
Click to expand...


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey rob!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I better start reloading.
> 
> You shoot a LOT don't ya.
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> farrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I better start reloading.
> 
> You shoot a LOT don't ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as much as I would like.
> 
> Ammo is pricey plus hard to get currently
Click to expand...


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not as much as I would like.
> 
> Ammo is pricey plus hard to get currently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We gonna be shooting cast boolits.
> 
> Good Ol Single Actions.
> 
> I'll bring ammo. You bring the targets.
> 
> Bring well built ones. Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not as much as I would like.
> 
> Ammo is pricey plus hard to get currently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to go through rounds. We shoot a lot up here, mostly for distance and it gets expensive. Now is not a good time for getting ammo.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> farrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to go through rounds. We shoot a lot up here, mostly for distance and it gets expensive. Now is not a good time for getting ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheel weights and roll your own.......
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> farrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> We gonna be shooting cast boolits.
> 
> Good Ol Single Actions.
> 
> I'll bring ammo. You bring the targets.
> 
> Bring well built ones. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot my .17hmr more than anything.
> 
> Love that lil gun!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Night Jerry.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot my .17hmr more than anything.
> 
> Love that lil gun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking 223,44 mag,45 colt
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> farrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking 223,44 mag,45 colt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin to get some chucks with .223 this summer.
> 
> May switch ammo wasn't impressed with way it shot
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

Workin a 12hr today......52hrs for the week.....

Got something shiney to pay for!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin to get some chucks with .223 this summer.
> 
> May switch ammo wasn't impressed with way it shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results or accuracy?
Click to expand...


----------



## Stihl 041S

John. You take over. 

I got to hit the hay. 

Night Jerry. 
Night John


----------



## tbone75

You guys made some funny turns in here tonight ! Strangle the Smurf,shooting chucks. I think you guys have anger issues !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You guys made some funny turns in here tonight ! Strangle the Smurf,shooting chucks. I think you guys have anger issues !



They KEEP us from having anger issues dammit!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John. You take over.
> 
> I got to hit the hay.
> 
> Night Jerry.
> Night John



Nite Rob


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> farrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Results or accuracy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accuracy
> 
> Shooting the hornady 55gr varmint @ 100yds put 10-15 rounds in a 12in circle
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

Nite rob!

Hey John!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accuracy
> 
> Shooting the hornady 55gr varmint @ 100yds put 10-15 rounds in a 12in circle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck. I'm on second shift now. I got a later bed time!!!!
> 
> What action. I'll bring CZ-527s. Lil bolt guns.
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accuracy
> 
> Shooting the hornady 55gr varmint @ 100yds put 10-15 rounds in a 12in circle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is worthless !
Click to expand...


----------



## IEL

Night guys. Covering the walls in my shop tomorrow, and installing lights. Also getting power ran. Finally I will have my shop going good.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> farrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heck. I'm on second shift now. I got a later bed time!!!!
> 
> What action. I'll bring CZ-527s. Lil bolt guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Savage axis
> 
> Suppose to be very accurate from all the reviews I read that's why I'm leaning toward it don't like the bullets
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> farrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heck. I'm on second shift now. I got a later bed time!!!!
> 
> What action. I'll bring CZ-527s. Lil bolt guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ol Phart !:msp_w00t:
Click to expand...


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Savage axis
> 
> Suppose to be very accurate from all the reviews I read that's why I'm leaning toward it don't like the bullets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I've heard nothing but good things.
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> farrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I've heard nothing but good things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey rob!
> 
> You tell John yet?
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey rob!
> 
> You tell John yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_confused:
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> farrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_confused:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry John not sure if I'm allowed to let the cat outta the bag?
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry John not sure if I'm allowed to let the cat outta the bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_razz:
> 
> Guess I will go to bed then ! :hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> farrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_razz:
> 
> Guess I will go to bed then ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nite lil buddy!
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

Slackers ! Sleeping again ! Must be nice ! LOL


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Slackers ! Sleeping again ! Must be nice ! LOL



not all of us.


----------



## dancan

But some of us .


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Savage axis
> 
> Suppose to be very accurate from all the reviews I read that's why I'm leaning toward it don't like the bullets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to check your scope, those hornady rounds are usually very accurate. I'm talking figure 8's at 100 yards. I have good luck with the PMC fmj rounds too. Those guns are tack drivers.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> But some of us .




Most of us........


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,

did you get my email ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew..



dancan said:


> That little light come's on to tell me that there's a motor under the hood and it's runnin .
> It all falls back to the "If it ain't broke .......Leave it the Eff alone !" theory



What I use to tell people. I think I've logged more miles with one on than off. Growing up in a shop, I learned real quick you don't worry about a lot of things people spend big money on. Ohh yeah.. a radio install was invented by a mechanic to cover that squeal, squeak, grind, groan etc... 



jimdad07 said:


> These paint chips are great, Mary gets them for me by the bag full.



Ummmmm...........too much time with the kids little buddy?



jimdad07 said:


> Tastes better sitting under power lines while wearing a tinfoil hat.



Well that clears a bunch of this up..




jimdad07 said:


> Think I'm going to turn my 120si into a dedicated mini-mill saw. The porting and how rich I run it should make it pretty good for that purpose. Was thinking of running the old Poulan but I like that old Dolls better than my saws.



Fixed it for ya there! :msp_tongue: Sorry it just popped in my head and I HAD to do it!



tbone75 said:


> You guys made some funny turns in here tonight ! Strangle the Smurf,shooting chucks. I think you guys have anger issues !



Exactly what I was thinking... I'll admitt as I read through it all this morning I was a bit nervous at times.



Stihl 041S said:


> They KEEP us from having anger issues dammit!!!!



Aint that the truth! More than once the wife has looked at me and asked, "What are you laughing at?!"



tbone75 said:


> Slackers ! Sleeping again ! Must be nice ! LOL



Was until I was woken up by 9 lbs of Chihuahua that decided it was time to piss and eat. I thought we had all the alarms turned off but someone forgot to turn off that alarm!


----------



## roncoinc

holderness nh - Google Maps

http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/3697765947.html


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,
> 
> did you get my email ??



Yes Ron.....Just returned it..


----------



## RandyMac

Chihuahuas, we have three and a 4 week old pup, they are demanding little beasts.


Ended this week's warfare about an hour ago, I made a deal with the Lord of the Rock fort and between us we control half the map.
I removed a thorn from his side, I killed my former ally and that gave him access to farmlands that he really needed. I gained access to iron and good quarries without needing to go the long way around. I sent 200 crossbowmen to help defend his keep and 150 mounted knights and archers to thin out the attacking army's siege equipment. They soon realized they were in a hostile environment and gave up, for the time being anyway. The body count was relatively low as things go, maybe 1200 total.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yes Ron.....Just returned it..



I sent about three more !


----------



## jimdad07

How are the New England boys doing today?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> How are the New England boys doing today?



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/nxAwIy3EQMs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Nice day


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> holderness nh - Google Maps
> 
> Jonsered Chainsaw



That right there is a very, very looking 521 Ron!!!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/nxAwIy3EQMs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Nice day



Good start to the day. Going to do some home improvement today, meaning keep the boss happy.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> That right there is a very, very looking 521 Ron!!!



Is that muffler nodded, or is that a Johnnyred design?


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Is that muffler nodded, or is that a Johnnyred design?



No... not stock....MM...


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry John not sure if I'm allowed to let the cat outta the bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's see.....
> 
> Your idea. And it took a while to get the cat IN the bag.......
> 
> and there is more than one way to skin a cat.......
> 
> But who wants to skin a cat anyway......
> 
> What was the question????
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning Guys. I am a noob and I have a question for ya. Can I run a 36" bar and chain on my 028 Super in hardwood if I am only using about 3" of the bar for like limbing? What would be the bestes chain to use in this kinda wood and situation?


----------



## IEL

Morning Jerry. I think your oiler might be lacking a bit.


Today I am finally finishing my shop off. Going from exposed studs to plywood sheeting, painted white, with lots of hooks and storage. Getting lights and electricity ran to it, it only has 220 for the welder and compressor right now. And cutting a few inches off the legs of my welding table/saw bench.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Morning Jerry. I think your oiler might be lacking a bit.
> 
> 
> Today I am finally finishing my shop off. Going from exposed studs to plywood sheeting, painted white, with lots of hooks and storage. Getting lights and electricity ran to it, it only has 220 for the welder and compressor right now. And cutting a few inches off the legs of my welding table/saw bench.



I figured there would be a hitch to doing that. Can I put the heavy duty 460 oiler in my 028?


----------



## AU_K2500

Super slacker checking in....been a tough week. Been running around like a chicken with my head cut off. Flying to Raleigh tomorrow. Interview monday


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> I figured there would be a hitch to doing that. Can I put the heavy duty 460 oiler in my 028?



Your starting to scare me.


----------



## tbone75

Morning ............................. again !


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> farrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's see.....
> 
> Your idea. And it took a while to get the cat IN the bag.......
> 
> and there is more than one way to skin a cat.......
> 
> But who wants to skin a cat anyway......
> 
> What was the question????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Farrell's wife and all I have to say is there is something wrong with you guys! I very much enjoy reading your convos and being very amused!!:msp_biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Morning ............................. again !



Slacker


----------



## tbone75

Taking a short road trip today. Going to a place they call the amish wal-mart. Little over an hour away, hope I can handle it ? LOL never been there , just have to see what they have ?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Farrell's wife and all I have to say is there is something wrong with you guys! I very much enjoy reading your convos and being very amused!!:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very wrong !
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Slacker



I am the King Slug !


----------



## tbone75

I show up and everyone leaves ! I didn't eat any beans last night ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

Sorry gentlemen I've been hacked!


----------



## farrell

Well John since rob went off on some rambling confusing tirade I will fill you in.......

Rob and I decided to invade your personal space with saws and firearms one weekend this summer for mini GTG!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> holderness nh - Google Maps
> 
> Jonsered Chainsaw



That is nice !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Well John since rob went off on some rambling confusing tirade I will fill you in.......
> 
> Rob and I decided to invade your personal space with saws and firearms one weekend this summer for mini GTG!



Now your talking !!


----------



## tbone75

That would be great !! Maybe I will get lucky and be able to do more by then !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Farrell's wife and all I have to say is there is something wrong with you guys! I very much enjoy reading your convos and being very amused!!:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be afraid..... Be very afraid!!!
> 
> It's the OTHER "W" word!!!
> 
> Unless Adam has a voice in his head he hasn't told us about......it is his wife.
> 
> All the voices call each other Adam, even in the third person.
> 
> None of the voices use the word "convos"!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Mrs. Farrell. ;-))))
> 
> Can Adam come out to play?????
Click to expand...


----------



## jimdad07

Someone just dropped off a Jonsered 2171 to rebuild. First time tearing a Johnny red apart, been wanting to see what they are about anyhow. Guy brought the top end and a gasket set with him, says he thought I should be able to have it back to him tomorrow. Optimistic is you ask me, may get to work on it by late tonight.


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Farrell's wife and all I have to say is there is something wrong with you guys! I very much enjoy reading your convos and being very amused!!:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife says the same thing...must be something in the Great Lakes water shed.
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Someone just dropped off a Jonsered 2171 to rebuild. First time tearing a Johnny red apart, been wanting to see what they are about anyhow. Guy brought the top end and a gasket set with him, says he thought I should be able to have it back to him tomorrow. Optimistic is you ask me, may get to work on it by late tonight.



Think its about the same as a 372 Husky ?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> farrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be afraid..... Be very afraid!!!
> 
> It's the OTHER "W" word!!!
> 
> Unless Adam has a voice in his head he hasn't told us about......it is his wife.
> 
> All the voices call each other Adam, even in the third person.
> 
> None of the voices use the word "convos"!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Mrs. Farrell. ;-))))
> 
> Can Adam come out to play?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it all depends if he gets all his honey do list items done or not. But I suppose since he has been a very good boy lately.
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Someone just dropped off a Jonsered 2171 to rebuild. First time tearing a Johnny red apart, been wanting to see what they are about anyhow. Guy brought the top end and a gasket set with him, says he thought I should be able to have it back to him tomorrow. Optimistic is you ask me, may get to work on it by late tonight.



EASY! Same as the husky 365/371/372


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it all depends if he gets all his honey do list items done or not. But I suppose since he has been a very good boy lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them honey do list are never ending ! LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That would be great !! Maybe I will get lucky and be able to do more by then !!



Oh it would be a grand time!


----------



## farrell

OL keeps stealing my phone!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

I put a bid in on this one today


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I put a bid in on this one today



So nuts !!! But so cool !!!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I put a bid in on this one today



I want one!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I want one!



Is the saw gas operated ? LOL


----------



## IEL

It would be better if the rifle was a walnut stock lever action, and the saw was a pioneer p41 western, not attached.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## IEL

Wait a second! I think that chainsaw-bayonet has a safety chain... LOL :msp_scared:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Is the saw gas operated ? LOL



Bet it's battery!


----------



## tbone75

The OL is stihl waiting on me to start moving. LOL She wants to go see the amish wal-mart ! LOL Told her the pill aint working yet !! 
I have the address in my GPS , it says an hour and 15mins to get there. This will be my longest trip in 2 or more years !
Taking the Murano in case I need to lay down. LOL I heard they have chainsaws there ! I am guessing,nothing but Poolins ? Hope they have guns there ! Amish have guns ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The OL is stihl waiting on me to start moving. LOL She wants to go see the amish wal-mart ! LOL Told her the pill aint working yet !!
> I have the address in my GPS , it says an hour and 15mins to get there. This will be my longest trip in 2 or more years !
> Taking the Murano in case I need to lay down. LOL I heard they have chainsaws there ! I am guessing,nothing but Poolins ? Hope they have guns there ! Amish have guns ! LOL



They only use bows n arrows, cross bows ok.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Your starting to scare me.



I found I had a brand new 32" bar and chain combo among my hoard and put it on the 028 Super. Modified the oiler to put out more and went to cut some small wood up. It seems to do well with this combo, very little effort to reach some small stuff on the cutting horse.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They only use bows n arrows, cross bows ok.



No letric or cars,but they do have guns ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I found I had a brand new 32" bar and chain combo among my hoard and put it on the 028 Super. Modified the oiler to put out more and went to cut some small wood up. It seems to do well with this combo, very little effort to reach some small stuff on the cutting horse.



You been hanging around Ron to long !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No letric or cars,but they do have guns ! LOL



I know,they have chainsaws also, bought quite a few from them,.......thought you were gone shopping.


----------



## IEL

I have finally found a use for my blown ms170. It really does make a great door stop. Hey Ron, I'll trade you door stops. I will pay shipping!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I found I had a brand new 32" bar and chain combo among my hoard and put it on the 028 Super. Modified the oiler to put out more and went to cut some small wood up. It seems to do well with this combo, very little effort to reach some small stuff on the cutting horse.



Yes. And a reduced weight bar is even better. 

In the other direction, I have an Echo TH with a 6" bar. 

In tangled hurricane brush piles, one hand for the saw. One to keep the branch from hitting you. 

Hey Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Yes. And a reduced eight bar is even better.
> 
> In the other direction, I have an Echo TH with a 6" bar.
> 
> In tangled hurricane brush piles, one hand for the saw. One to keep the branch from hitting you.
> 
> Hey Jerry.



Hey uncle Rob,..I have a 32" RW bar I can pull off another saw to run on the 028 with 3/8" chisel,..should just zip right through this 4" and under wood.


----------



## farrell

Honey do's done! burnt trash helped straiten up house. 

Now I can play!


----------



## IEL

Missed out on 2 nice saws today.... A real nice 034, for $100, and a homelite xl2 for $20. I could have put a new bar and chain on the stihl, and flipped it for $300 easy here.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob,..I have a 32" RW bar I can pull off another saw to run on the 028 with 3/8" chisel,..should just zip right through this 4" and under wood.



It's like picking beans. For a while it's okay. But do it all day for weeks and the magic goes away. Your back hurts you. 

Saw to fit the job.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know,they have chainsaws also, bought quite a few from them,.......thought you were gone shopping.



You know how long it takes to get a Slug to move !

Heading out now. Hope I make it ? :msp_unsure:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You know how long it takes to get a Slug to move !
> 
> Heading out now. Hope I make it ? :msp_unsure:



Have a nice drive and keep your wallet in your pocket....LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have a nice drive and keep your wallet in your pocket....LOL



jerry you know dams well that if john finds a saw hes gonna buy it!


----------



## farrell

fired up the 372 while i was burning trash and cut myself a new fire poker out of a staghorn sumac! overkill i know.......but it was fun!:msp_tongue:


----------



## Stihl 041S

SHMBO must be active today......


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I put a bid in on this one today




Be a damn good limber..... me thinks........


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Be a damn good limber..... me thinks........



Be good to use during hunting season 

you back early ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Be good to use during hunting season
> 
> you back early ?



No just grabbing a quick lunch...heading back in the woods.....rocked my saw in thinner snow than I thought it was...or taller rock......had to come out and grind the chain...new grinder station works great!!


----------



## farrell

Hey guys!

Q&A: what's the best way to get a saw to start in 2-4 pulls? 

Or if they have been sittin for while does it not matter?


----------



## dancan

Quick Start works great on Husuqeez .


----------



## DSS

farrell said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Q&A: what's the best way to get a saw to start in 2-4 pulls?
> 
> 
> 
> Or if they have been sittin for while does it not matter?




Prime the carb with a little mix it will probly start in one pull. Or what Dan said.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Q&A: what's the best way to get a saw to start in 2-4 pulls?
> 
> Or if they have been sittin for while does it not matter?



My cheater saw starts on first pull 95% of the time, I use a syringe with 3-4 cc of mix in it, inject it directly into the carb throat via a small diameter hose that runs in through the right side choke shaft hole, the choke has been removed completely, opposite side shaft hole has been plugged. You could just inject it directly into the carb throat.


----------



## Cantdog

Nice spring day in the woods...warm cloudy..windy.....collapsed snow made going good with the tractor.....found a nice standing dead 20" yellow birch right next to a 12' ash that the top blew off of the last good blow we had. They were at the furthest corner of my lot so I figures today was the best chance I'd have for quite some time to process these guys. Got about 75 units betwen the two.....fit, split, forwarded to the shop and stacked on rolling shop carts......saved some 24" long by 6" dia limb wood that was quite spalted...friend of mine does a lot of turning what he calls "weed pots" to sell in he and his wifes gift shop out on the island...way better use than for shop heat.


Here are some of his "Weed Pots".....the last one is spalted birch too....


----------



## dancan

Nice use of firewood , the last in those pics is real nice .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Nice spring day in the woods...warm cloudy..windy.....collapsed snow made going good with the tractor.....found a nice standing dead 20" yellow birch right next to a 12' ash that the top blew off of the last good blow we had. They were at the furthest corner of my lot so I figures today was the best chance I'd have for quite some time to process these guys. Got about 75 units betwen the two.....fit, split, forwarded to the shop and stacked on rolling shop carts......saved some 24" long by 6" dia limb wood that was quite spalted...friend of mine does a lot of turning what he calls "weed pots" to sell in he and his wifes gift shop out on the island...way better use than for shop heat.
> 
> 
> Here are some of his "Weed Pots".....the last one is spalted birch too....



And his store is near yours?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Went To the seafood department today.....

They had boneless shad roe.........lol


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> And his store is near yours?



No he is out on the island.....he and his wife (my cousin) have a little gift store right where the mail boat comes in....they also have a website I believe and sell mail order too.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Nice use of firewood , the last in those pics is real nice .



Yeah that sure looks better than what came out in my bucket!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> No he is out on the island.....he and his wife (my cousin) have a little gift store right where the mail boat comes in....they also have a website I believe and sell mail order too.



Thanks 

Something my mom would like. 

Email me a website?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I moved about a cord of dry hardwood over to my woodshed today just in case winter drags on for a while longer.


----------



## dancan

I think the "Drag" has set in


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I think the "Drag" has set in



Hey dan !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I think the "Drag" has set in



,..this snow is holding me back from doing a lot of things I would much prefer doing than shoveling.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks
> 
> Something my mom would like.
> 
> Email me a website?




I haven't been there...I'll ask and see what I can find...get back to you...


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
Make sure you don't put bones in your roe .
The slug should been able to make it to the coast to get some fresh seafood by now ......I somehow don't thing he'd touch roe , boneless or not LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> Make sure you don't put bones in your roe .
> The slug should been able to make it to the coast to get some fresh seafood by now ......I somehow don't thing he'd touch roe , boneless or not LOL



My cousins and I were always glad to catch perch. Grama love it. 

It made me giggle with the "boneless" sign. Someone printed it. Lol


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> Make sure you don't put bones in your roe .
> The slug should been able to make it to the coast to get some fresh seafood by now ......I somehow don't thing he'd touch roe , boneless or not LOL



Not just yet !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I haven't been there...I'll ask and see what I can find...get back to you...



Thanks. Anything well made she likes.


----------



## tbone75

What a long day ! The driving part went OK , the walking around that place was a beach ! Real nice place,would have been better if they had chainsaws and not just hand saws ! LOL

Lehmans.com you guys may like it ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not just yet !



You survived the trip?


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> I haven't been there...I'll ask and see what I can find...get back to you...



Hey Rob!!!

Here ya go....Shore Shop Gifts - Isle au Haut, Maine featuring Maine Made Gifts, Hand Turned Woodworking, Jewelry, Art, Photography


----------



## tbone75

I didn't buy one single thing ! The OL bought a cook book and a noodle cutter. Hell of a trip just for that ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You survived the trip?



Made it back , survived ??? LOL


It is a big improvement from what it was !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Made it back , survived ??? LOL



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Rob!!!
> 
> Here ya go....Shore Shop Gifts - Isle au Haut, Maine featuring Maine Made Gifts, Hand Turned Woodworking, Jewelry, Art, Photography



Many thanks Ol Buddy


----------



## tbone75

I did get some good good stuff today !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I did get some good good stuff today !



You will really like the tools, very handy. That is a different piston,...what`s it for.?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You will really like the tools, very handy. That is a different piston,...what`s it for.?



Suppose to be Pioneer ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Suppose to be Pioneer ?



For the 52?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> For the 52?



Maybe ? Got to grab another 52 piston and measure them.


It is a P52 piston ! Now I have a new P&C for it !


----------



## tbone75

Pistons


----------



## tbone75

Lets try again . LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got real lucky buying that P52 jug,them got lucky again with the piston ! Didn't even know what the fit when I bought them at different times and places ! Couldn't buy a piston for what I have in both and new rings !


----------



## pioneerguy600

And here I was thinking it was for the 49SP.


----------



## tbone75

Measuring the old piston, its not even wore enough to matter even a little bit ! Now I have a good P&C extra !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> And here I was thinking it was for the 49SP.




LOL!! To many rings.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> And here I was thinking it was for the 49SP.



I know where a new one of them is , but WAY to pricey ! LOL I have one like new ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! To many rings.....



And WAY to big ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! To many rings.....



That is why I thought it looked funny.


----------



## tbone75

Think I have a new oil pump & gasket for the P52 also ? Have checked just yet,but sure looks like it ! Got it with some new Husky parts. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Haven't seen any other new parts for a P52. Have new seals and gaskets,P&C,oil pump , maybe. LOL Need new bearings! May have to get a new full wrap for it too. LOL To bad its black.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John.


----------



## IEL

Finished my shop off for the most part today. I just have to find the best place for everything, and build a pedestal for one of the bench grinders. Oh ya, and move the upright bandsaw in. No more hacksaws here.

All it took was doing my saw work on my dads workbench in his wood shop for 2 weeks, and he buys everything to finish mine. (I dont think he could stand having his table saw, and maple work bench covered in pioneer parts anymore )


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !


----------



## IEL

This slacker is done for the night.
See you guys in the morning.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all. 

Heading for bed. Early for a gunshow.


----------



## jimdad07

Been one long a$$ day, was up at 5:00am and am just now heading for bed. Built a closet at the end of the hallway for the boss, put shelves in it and all that good stuff. The guy who just gave me all those logs dropped off that Johnny Red and hoped I could get it done by morning so he could cut with it before the work week started. Anyhow she's a runner now. Tore into it at about 9:30 tonight. Replaced the top end, flywheel crank seal (it was leaking), didn't do the clutch side because I didn't have the o-ring for it. The kid brought me a NWP kit that was pretty nice, we'll see how long it lasts. Long story short that saw was a pleasure to work on, really enjoyed it on this one. This was my first Jonsered tear down and all that, I think I wouldn't mind having a couple in the shop. Guess I'll have to get my 920 going.


----------



## dancan

SsssssssLakerzz , rhymes with crackerzz .


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......zzz.....zz.........z.....................Huh ???????? Who said crackerzz??? I like crackerZZZ!!!!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Heading for bed. Early for a gunshow.



While you're at the show , keep your eyes open for a real good deal on a BarkRiver Gunny , Liten Bror , Aurora , Little Creek , Northstar Companion or any in their Bushcrafter series .
Gotta be cheep though (I know some Scottish people) ......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> While you're at the show , keep your eyes open for a real good deal on a BarkRiver Gunny , Liten Bror , Aurora , Little Creek , Northstar Companion or any in their Bushcrafter series .
> Gotta be cheep though (I know some Scottish people) ......



Yep.... you know those Scottish folks....Cheep...Cheep!!


----------



## dancan

Yup , them Scotts are always trying to outdo them Irishman in a game of oneupmanship LOL


----------



## Cantdog

My daughter got back from Costa Rica last Tues.......but went straight back to school...didn't see her until yesterday..said she had a surprise....I'm thinking...hat...or some other touristy trinket......nope..........dog......a raggedy rat dog puppy none the less.....I have a standing rule......no dogs I have to bend over to pat.....It's going to live at Grandmas.....my dogs don't approve of it either.....LOL!! Cute 'lil thing though...after being born 4 degrees off the equator 8 weeks ago...you should see it in the snow...tries to pick all four paws at once...LOL!!! She was able to carry it back on the aircraft as a personal item....LOL!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Yup , them Scotts are always trying to outdo them Irishman in a game of oneupmanship LOL




You know.......that's how copper wire was invented.......a Scot and an Irishman fighting over a penny.........LOL!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You know.......that's how copper wire was invented.......a Scot and an Irishman fighting over a penny.........LOL!!!!



LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

now THAT was funny !!!!!!

did you think of that or an old joke ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> now THAT was funny !!!!!!
> 
> did you think of that or an old joke ??



...Naw...I can't take credit...old joke......I changed it to suit.......originally different ethnicity....two guys of the same middle eastern origin....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> You know.......that's how copper wire was invented.......a Scot and an Irishman fighting over a penny.........LOL!!!!



Now that's funny , regardless of what countries are involved .


----------



## roncoinc

I may have to check this one out,seller dont know model.


18 inch dolmar brand chainsaw


----------



## dancan

Looks like it would be worth a good look .


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## tbone75

Slacking Slug checking in,feels like it could be a rough day ? I don't think that trip was worth it ! :msp_sad:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew...

Busy day yesterday for me, hauled some scrap metal (25 miles one way), got breakfast, craft store, pet store, WalMart home by 930am. Then fired up the bike and loaded her dad's Triumph on the trailer and head out for annuals. Get to the shop and start unloading the Triumph and the ramp started to fold up on me! Crap.. what to do now?! Lead tech looks at me and says to just strap it back down. He comes out and inspects it on the trailer for me. That earned him a little something extra for him! :msp_wink: Ride home in spotty sleet just to switch vehicles again and drag the Triumph back to the in-laws and pick the MIL up from work at 2:30.. 40 miles one way for this leg. Get that taken care of and pull into my buddies house for a minute and end up snagging a 375K cylinder that I think will clean up that he had pitched in the trash and the AV mount that goes on the cylinder I need! SCORE! Back home by 430 and then head to the neighbors to cut up a "Big tree that has to go" that was already on the ground. It was almost totally rotted and laying on the ground. That took all of 5 minutes to cut up with the 372 and then 2 beers and 20 minutes to load and haul to my fire pit. Drug out the 500,000 BTU torch and lit the pile of oak cookies and this rotten pine up. By 7:00 I had a healthy fire rolling and another neighbor shows up with a bottle of single malt Jack and a box of cupcakes for my birthday. Beverages continued into the evening until I realized it was 9:00 and we haven't eaten anything. Fired up the grill and threw on some racers stakes and continued on with the festivities. Around 11:00 or so a crazy kid calls mumbling about a Johnny Red saw and I ended up by the fire til the wee hours of the morning. Finally stumbled into the bed around 1:00 am.

I thought it was a good day... 




jimdad07 said:


> Been one long a$$ day, was up at 5:00am and am just now heading for bed. Built a closet at the end of the hallway for the boss, put shelves in it and all that good stuff. The guy who just gave me all those logs dropped off that Johnny Red and hoped I could get it done by morning so he could cut with it before the work week started. Anyhow she's a runner now. Tore into it at about 9:30 tonight. Replaced the top end, flywheel crank seal (it was leaking), didn't do the clutch side because I didn't have the o-ring for it. The kid brought me a NWP kit that was pretty nice, we'll see how long it lasts. Long story short that saw was a pleasure to work on, really enjoyed it on this one. This was my first Jonsered tear down and all that, I think I wouldn't mind having a couple in the shop. Guess I'll have to get my 920 going.



Glad you got it together. Hope you woke the whole house up when you tuned the carb!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Slacking Slug checking in,feels like it could be a rough day ? I don't think that trip was worth it ! :msp_sad:



Hang in there John.. you're gonna make it. Your box goes out tomorrow morning. Been at a slug pace getting it out... Sorry!


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning crew...
> 
> Busy day yesterday for me.....
> 
> I thought it was a good day...



Sounds like a late Happy Birthday is in order !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hang in there John.. you're gonna make it. Your box goes out tomorrow morning. Been at a slug pace getting it out... Sorry!



No problem ! Waiting on other parts too. LOL

My Nephew called last night,he is bringing 5 saws over today he wants fixed ! I wonder where he came up with 5 saws ?


----------



## farrell

Actually got a full night of sleep!

Feel like chit it was too much!!

To used to sleepin 4-6hrs I guess

OT at the J thing doin the W thing this afternoon


----------



## Scooterbum

Got a box yesterdee....full of powder for sumthin'...............


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Got a box yesterdee....full of powder for sumthin'...............



I like the sound of that !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I like the sound of that !



Gonna try and run a couple of test samples today to see how they look. If good I'll get the parts shot.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Actually got a full night of sleep!
> 
> Feel like chit it was too much!!
> 
> To used to sleepin 4-6hrs I guess
> 
> OT at the J thing doin the W thing this afternoon



You sure get plenty of OT !


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Gonna try and run a couple of test samples today to see how they look. If good I'll get the parts shot.



I am getting excited !! How you doing Scoot?


----------



## farrell

Bugger!!!!

Today's one of daughters bday!

Means I have to call the ex:mad2:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I am getting excited !! How you doing Scoot?



Doing good, shoulders just getting heavy at times.

How's your back doin' ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You sure get plenty of OT !



48 or 52 hours a week!

Got expensive hobbies and toys!

And the OL hasn't worked in a month. She went back this mornin but is planning on quitting. Tired of the way she is treated


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Doing good, shoulders just getting heavy at times.
> 
> How's your back doin' ?



Back is not happy about my little road trip yesterday. LOL

More shots Apr. 2nd.


----------



## tbone75

Keeping that green house warm would be a job itself !


----------



## little possum

farrell said:


> 48 or 52 hours a week!
> 
> Got expensive hobbies and toys!
> 
> And the OL hasn't worked in a month. She went back this mornin but is planning on quitting. Tired of the way she is treated



2 weeks ago I had 127.5 hrs on a 2 week stub.. 
Still kickin


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Looks like I wont get any saw work today... I have to clean out a shed, tear down and clean out 1 or 2 bandsaws, keep organizing my shop, and move a bunch of pioneer parts.

I am putting in a 4 foot extension on my workbench, 7 feet of saw working space. Got the air compressor and one of the welders parked under my bench. I also got the whole back wall covered in shelves. Storage for saw parts, and tools.


----------



## farrell

little possum said:


> 2 weeks ago I had 127.5 hrs on a 2 week stub..
> Still kickin



Been there done that

Ain't no fun spending that much time working tho


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I may have to check this one out,seller dont know model.
> 
> 
> 18 inch dolmar brand chainsaw



One of the 115 or smaller Dolmars, all good ones,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> One of the 115 or smaller Dolmars, all good ones,



Bet he is working on the price right now ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I better get the stove fired back up. We have a winter storm moving in tonight. Weather guy has no idea what its going to do,2"-12" and windy !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bet he is working on the price right now ! LOL



Yes, bet he is. After they went to just plain Dolmar they changed the numbering system but the saws quality and parts stayed the same, they are not a redesign and retained their quality and dependability. The only thing they did wrong was to tune them way too lean at the factory just to meet EPA regs, this caused them to lose their good rep when thousands of them started coming back for warranty with scored P&C`s. All they needed was to be tuned a bit richer and they will last just like the older SD saws would. The 5100 was the first series of saws that I heard was coming back in droves with scored P&C`s.


----------



## little possum

Not much fun at all. Wake up, breakfast, work, come home, clean up, eat, bed. Repeat. I was almost there for a month straight and finally took a Sat and Sunday to go to the beach. Wasnt much rest involved but it was nice to be away


----------



## farrell

little possum said:


> Not much fun at all. Wake up, breakfast, work, come home, clean up, eat, bed. Repeat. I was almost there for a month straight and finally took a Sat and Sunday to go to the beach. Wasnt much rest involved but it was nice to be away



I have been workin 48+hrs a week since last June! it's gettin old but bills have to be paid!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, bet he is. After they went to just plain Dolmar they changed the numbering system but the saws quality and parts stayed the same, they are not a redesign and retained their quality and dependability. The only thing they did wrong was to tune them way too lean at the factory just to meet EPA regs, this caused them to lose their good rep when thousands of them started coming back for warranty with scored P&C`s. All they needed was to be tuned a bit richer and they will last just like the older SD saws would. The 5100 was the first series of saws that I heard was coming back in droves with scored P&C`s.



They seem to be all doing that. That new Husky I just tuned the carb on for my buddy was like that. Lucky he didn't run it enough to hurt it.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I better get the stove fired back up. We have a winter storm moving in tonight. Weather guy has no idea what its going to do,2"-12" and windy !



Better get cracking! I checked the radar the rain and snow almost to colombus!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I have been workin 48+hrs a week since last June! it's gettin old but bills have to be paid!



I worked enough OT I made 20,000 to 27,000 extra every year. But I had no home life at all !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Better get cracking! I checked the radar the rain and snow almost to colombus!



Wasn't suppose to hit till later tonight ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Wasn't suppose to hit till later tonight ! :msp_ohmy:



They lied!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They seem to be all doing that. That new Husky I just tuned the carb on for my buddy was like that. Lucky he didn't run it enough to hurt it.



The manufacturers were forced to do that on all the older designed saws to meet the new EPA regs. That is why we are seeing the new Strato design come into play and eventually the injected saws will take over. In the interm the leaned out saws will just continue to score cylinders and the dealers are subjected to a huge fine if they pull the limiters an retune the saws so they will last.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I worked enough OT I made 20,000 to 27,000 extra every year. But I had no home life at all !



I made like an extra $12000 this past year


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Been there done that
> 
> Ain't no fun spending that much time working tho



You got that right 

Scary some of the hours I put in. When I was young. Lol

NOBODY, on their deathbed thinks;

"Dam I wish I spent more time at work!!"

I had a paystub for 132hrs ......in a week. Uncle Sam took HALF. 

Worthless for 2 days. Project went out on time. Big deal.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> You got that right
> 
> Scary some of the hours I put in. When I was young. Lol
> 
> NOBODY, on their deathbed thinks;
> 
> "Dam I wish I spent more time at work!!"
> 
> I had a paystub for 132hrs ......in a week. Uncle Sam took HALF.
> 
> Worthless for 2 days. Project went out on time. Big deal.



I've had them too

Swore never again would I work that much. Just ain't worth it!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I've had them too
> 
> Swore never again would I work that much. Just ain't worth it!



You smart for a youngin! 

Hey Adam!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> You smart for a youngin!
> 
> Hey Adam!!!!



Money ain't everything!

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Money ain't everything!
> 
> Hey Rob!



We ain't waiting till summer for Slugfest. Cool weather is better. 

Maybe summer for Slugfest part Deux


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> We ain't waiting till summer for Slugfest. Cool weather is better.
> 
> Maybe summer for Slugfest part Deux



Slugs got feat now?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> We ain't waiting till summer for Slugfest. Cool weather is better.
> 
> Maybe summer for Slugfest part Deux



We will just have to decide!

Slugapalooza!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Slugs got feat now?



Bazinga!! 

Hit "SAVE" just in time for the edit. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> We will just have to decide!
> 
> Slugapalooza!



Slugstock!!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Slugstock!!!!!!!



Slugoree in the hills!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Slugoree in the hills!



We got to get a life.......lol


----------



## tbone75

You guys is NUTS ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Had to make a ph call,important stuff ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You guys is NUTS ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Said the kettle to the pot.......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Said the kettle to the pot.......



Guess I fit in too. :help:


----------



## tbone75

I gots to get busy ! Get this 200T mostly put together,stihl waiting on the intake boot. Nephew will be here soon with 5 more saws to fix !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Guess I fit in too. :help:



You're Head Kettle!!

Or Kettle Head.........


----------



## IEL

I have got to make some coffee and get to work... Keep falling asleep..


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> We will just have to decide!
> 
> Slugapalooza!









The Official hat .


----------



## dancan

It comes with it's own ponytail so we can all fit in .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> The Official hat .



Can you get those in Stihl colors????


----------



## dancan

No , only Shiney red .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> No , only Shiney red .



Well Shiney red is not on my color wheel!!!! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Sitting at love field(airport)

Catching up on AS is helping me keep my sanity.


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> Sitting at love field(airport)
> 
> Catching up on AS is helping me keep my sanity.



Dude that's long gone!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Well Shiney red is not on my color wheel!!!! LOL



Why no shinny red?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Why no shinny red?



Not on my color wheel. Lol

Any good saw is fine.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Not on my color wheel. Lol
> 
> Any good saw is fine.



What? The shinny's I've run all been good reliable saws!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> What? The shinny's I've run all been good reliable saws!



I'll type slow. Lol

Any good saw is fine. 

The color wheel thing is from " The Blind Side". Just saw it


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll type slow. Lol
> 
> Any good saw is fine.
> 
> The color wheel thing is from " The Blind Side". Just saw it



Oh.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Oh.....



BLame the alcohol


----------



## farrell

stihl 041s said:


> blame the alcohol



k


----------



## tbone75

Break time ! Got the 200T together as far as I can till I get the intake boot. Even put a new rope on it. Looking like a nice saw now,to bad I didn't get it ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Break time ! Got the 200T together as far as I can till I get the intake boot. Even put a new rope on it. Looking like a nice saw now,to bad I didn't get it ! LOL



Your always on break tho!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> 2 weeks ago I had 127.5 hrs on a 2 week stub..
> Still kickin



I've had those stubs.. they put me on salary 8 years ago and I've been finding ways to work less and less ever since then! Way I see it, if I get all of my work done they can't complain. 



AU_K2500 said:


> Sitting at love field(airport)
> 
> Catching up on AS is helping me keep my sanity.



Well that's right.. you're coming tonight. Hope you packed a rain coat. It's pretty nasty here today..so I've been inside all day.

Popped a cylinder on a Wacker Neuson / Dolmar demolition saw and sharpened a loop of RMC chain on a little MS 261 that was used to demo a deck. Sharpening these rocked out loops of chain by hand make me want to buy a grinder. Then I think about purchase on a 511AX and a good wheel.. then how many chains you'd have to do to pay for it... I go back to my file and guide. What's the rush anyways?! First time running a MS261 and man do they rip compared to my old 026 I had. I'd really like to have another small 50cc saw I quickly realized as I was doing a test cut with it. I guess my little Super XL will fill my void for now... maybe a 346 or something like that eventually. 

Now that I have them off the bench I've only got two more projects to clear out before I can get back to my 288 Lite. Looking forward to running that saw and think I'll pick up a 30-36" Panther Made Alaskan to put on it. Looking forward to trying my hand at milling.


----------



## farrell

Hello?

Is anybody there?

It's dark in here and I can hear laughing.......


----------



## tbone75

Nephew just left.What a pile of chit he dropped off ! 4 Poolins ! LOL Good thing I don't mind working on them. LOL
Also got a 064 back , knew I would see it again ! LOL Now he wants something smaller ? Think I may let him take my 2065 with the BB kit on it? Says the ol 046 is bigger than he needs. LOL Good I like it too ! Only one I have that is running ! Several in boxes now ! LOL
Got another 371 basket case on the way ! Like I needed that ! LOL

So many saws and so slow getting them together. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hello?
> 
> Is anybody there?
> 
> It's dark in here and I can hear laughing.......



Nah ................. Just gas. :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nah ................. Just gas. :msp_w00t:



Is there any time you don't have gas?

Hey John!


----------



## tbone75

I know my Nephew well enough that the 2065 will be back too ! LOL If I let him take it? May let him take the 268 ? But got to get it running right first! Not sure why it runs then quits? Got to make time to look at it more.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Is there any time you don't have gas?
> 
> Hey John!



No ! LOL ...................... OL says I fart in my sleep ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Is there any time you don't have gas?
> 
> Hey John!




Hey Adam !! Dam slow today. 

Hey John. 

Hey Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've had those stubs.. they put me on salary 8 years ago and I've been finding ways to work less and less ever since then! Way I see it, if I get all of my work done they can't complain.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's right.. you're coming tonight. Hope you packed a rain coat. It's pretty nasty here today..so I've been inside all day.
> 
> Popped a cylinder on a Wacker Neuson / Dolmar demolition saw and sharpened a loop of RMC chain on a little MS 261 that was used to demo a deck. Sharpening these rocked out loops of chain by hand make me want to buy a grinder. Then I think about purchase on a 511AX and a good wheel.. then how many chains you'd have to do to pay for it... I go back to my file and guide. What's the rush anyways?! First time running a MS261 and man do they rip compared to my old 026 I had. I'd really like to have another small 50cc saw I quickly realized as I was doing a test cut with it. I guess my little Super XL will fill my void for now... maybe a 346 or something like that eventually.
> 
> Now that I have them off the bench I've only got two more projects to clear out before I can get back to my 288 Lite. Looking forward to running that saw and think I'll pick up a 30-36" Panther Made Alaskan to put on it. Looking forward to trying my hand at milling.



You need a 350 Husky ! Run just as good as a 346 and way cheaper !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam !! Dam slow today.
> 
> Hey John.
> 
> Hey Jerry.



Hey Sludge ! 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Slug and Sludge, I like it.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I know my Nephew well enough that the 2065 will be back too ! LOL If I let him take it? May let him take the 268 ? But got to get it running right first! Not sure why it runs then quits? Got to make time to look at it more.



I know my 268 acted funny as well specially if turned clutch side up! rpms would pick up and then stall just like air leak! But i had just replaced the seals! And it wouldn't do it with the top cover off!!!

I drilled done nice lookin holes in the back of the top cover and hasntdone it since!!!!

True story


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam !! Dam slow today.
> 
> Hey John.
> 
> Hey Jerry.



Hey Rob!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bump!!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bump!!



Thanks Jerry!

What's new?


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !


Wonder if the Smurf got that saw ?


----------



## roncoinc

A real slugfest here today !!

couch is winning 

got up four times to eat and then go to the stihlroom ..

started watching the LOTR trilogy again,,,,really nice on the new big screen 
dvd/bluray upconverts so much better than last I watched it on a projection tv.

chainsaws ?? put an old 041 on CL this morning,,nobody round here wants squeels..
I even had to box one up and put it under the shop to keep for somebody ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Slackers !
> 
> 
> Wonder if the Smurf got that saw ?



Naw,,got enuf of them....


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Thanks Jerry!
> 
> What's new?



Weather was nice today, sunshine and +36F out of the wind....LOL
Went for a drive today to relieve the boredom, I have not been through that country for 30 odd years, a lot has gone on there over time. Getting fairly well built up in some places. Back when there was 3 houses in 45 miles of forest, now likely a couple hundred.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Slackers !
> 
> 
> Wonder if the Smurf got that saw ?



Ya like you have room to talk!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Naw,,got enuf of them....



No you don't!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slackers !
> 
> 
> Wonder if the Smurf got that saw ?



I would have grabbed it fast if it were close to me, only have 2 left of the 6-7 of the 115`s I once had, still have one parts one with a scored P&C.


----------



## farrell

Called and talked to my girls for a few minutes today! 

And to wish the youngest a happy bday!

Then of course the ex wanted talk:angry2:

She won't let them call as usual! And they want to come down but she is bein difficult!

God I hate that women!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> A real slugfest here today !!
> 
> couch is winning
> 
> got up four times to eat and then go to the stihlroom ..
> 
> started watching the LOTR trilogy again,,,,really nice on the new big screen
> dvd/bluray upconverts so much better than last I watched it on a projection tv.
> 
> chainsaws ?? put an old 041 on CL this morning,,nobody round here wants squeels..
> I even had to box one up and put it under the shop to keep for somebody ??



Hey Ron. 

First read LOTR in a campground in Spain. Next to a RR track. 

Straight thru. Good vacation. 

Nice price on dies at the gun show today. 

Have a good day

Somebody. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Ya like you have room to talk!:msp_rolleyes:



Ron has more saws than I do !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would have grabbed it fast if it were close to me, only have 2 left of the 6-7 of the 115`s I once had, still have one parts one with a scored P&C.



I have one some where under the bench, I think ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Ron has more saws than I do !



Point being?


----------



## tbone75

Got to go take a pic of my shop right now ! What a mess !


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Called and talked to my girls for a few minutes today!
> 
> And to wish the youngest a happy bday!
> 
> Then of course the ex wanted talk:angry2:
> 
> She won't let them call as usual! And they want to come down but she is bein difficult!
> 
> God I hate that women!!!!!!!




I was married to her older cousin, I swear. 

Just keep backing your girls.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would have grabbed it fast if it were close to me, only have 2 left of the 6-7 of the 115`s I once had, still have one parts one with a scored P&C.



You pay shipping and i'll get it,about 8 miles away..


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I was married to her older cousin, I swear.
> 
> Just keep backing your girls.



My oldest wanted to come down........the ex said well how bout this summer? I told her the girls are welcome any time! We love havin them!!!! She says she has no money. Her usual excuse!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I was married to her older cousin, I swear.
> 
> Just keep backing your girls.



I think I was married to her sister ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You pay shipping and i'll get it,about 8 miles away..



Sure,..I`ll bite.


----------



## roncoinc

I know what I forgot to do today !!

shave my beard off !!

last time DCD made a nest out of it all 

wonder when he will show up again ??

nadians heading north yet ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure,..I`ll bite.



Will call in morning,make sure it's a 115 ,,check comp,see if it runs good and let you know.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> My oldest wanted to come down........the ex said well how bout this summer? I told her the girls are welcome any time! We love havin them!!!! She says she has no money. Her usual excuse!



They can be worse. Let's hope it gets better. 

Just be happy she wants to see ya!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Will call in morning,make sure it's a 115 ,,check comp,see if it runs good and let you know.



Sounds good to me Ron. Even if its not a 115 I will still take it to round out my collection...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Shop and around it now pix ! Getting way out of hand !

Most of it. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Shop and around it now pix ! Getting way out of hand !
> 
> Most of it. LOL





WOW!!!!!!

You really cleaned it up!!!!

Hey John!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Shop and around it now pix ! Getting way out of hand !
> 
> Most of it. LOL



Really nicely organized!! I see the MT Dew stash and some floor to walk on....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> WOW!!!!!!
> 
> You really cleaned it up!!!!
> 
> Hey John!!



That is only one side !LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Really nicely organized!! I see the MT Dew stash and some floor to walk on....LOL



OL takes care of me on the Dew ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Really nicely organized!! I see the MT Dew stash and some floor to slug slide on....LOL



Fixed it for ya Jerry....


----------



## farrell

Don't have to work OT next weekend plus three days off!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Shop and around it now pix ! Getting way out of hand !
> 
> Most of it. LOL



HEY !! you got a path !!!!
looks neat to me !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HEY !! you got a path !!!!
> looks neat to me !



I think you out Slugged the Slug today ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright...time for this slacker.


----------



## tbone75

More ! No dang wonder I can't find nuttin !


----------



## roncoinc

10 am this morning I put three pieces of wood in the stove because it was only 74 in the house.
then the sun came out,,still 79 deg 11 hours later !! 
letting it go out and use the temp thingy on the wall tonite.


----------



## farrell

The wife put her two week notice in

She's tired of the bs and the way she is treated

Hopin she finds something else quick!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I think you out Slugged the Slug today ! :msp_scared:



Hey !! I got up a little while ago to go take a stihl ! 
( remnants of supper ) ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 10 am this morning I put three pieces of wood in the stove because it was only 74 in the house.
> then the sun came out,,still 79 deg 11 hours later !!
> letting it go out and use the temp thingy on the wall tonite.



My house is always to hot ! OL is always cold !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright...time for this slacker.



Nite Jimmy.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! I got up a little while ago to go take a stihl !
> ( remnants of supper ) ..



Did you remember to wipe your poolin?:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! I got up a little while ago to go take a stihl !
> ( remnants of supper ) ..



Guess you got the crown for a day ! But I will have it right back !! :msp_razz:


----------



## farrell

John if need parts for them pullons I will bring them dam crapsmans over!


----------



## tbone75

Picked up another Eeko ! CS341 , now I need a orange recoil for it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John if need parts for them pullons I will bring them dam crapsmans over!



Hope they are gone in a few days ! LOL The guy left notes on each of them what they are doing. First time I have seen anyone drop saws off like that. They all say idling to fast. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hope they are gone in a few days ! LOL The guy left notes on each of them what they are doing. First time I have seen anyone drop saws off like that. They all say idling to fast. LOL



Adjust T or L. That was easy off to the next......


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hope they are gone in a few days ! LOL The guy left notes on each of them what they are doing. First time I have seen anyone drop saws off like that. They all say idling to fast. LOL



Wished the ones I have would disappear!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Adjust T or L. That was easy off to the next......



That is possible ? 2 of them have the ropes broke too. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Wished the ones I have would disappear!



I gave several of them away ! Runners even ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I gave several of them away ! Runners even ! LOL



I thot bout fillin the fuel tanks full of tannerite! Just to see what happens!


----------



## roncoinc

ohier and Penn got snow coming ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> ohier and Penn got snow coming ??



Supposed to be here soon. 

Hey Ron


----------



## IEL

Finally finished my shop. Got 8 feet of bench space! Of course something still went wrong... The tank drain on my big compressor broke... I have decided instead of getting a factory one, to put in a 90, and a gas ball valve. Then it will be easy to drain. Also got my bandsaw set up with a metal cutting blade, that is going to be so handy.

Also, I think I managed to save the chain on my farmsaw, though it did take 2 files, and an hour of time.. If it still doesnt cut, I am buying a chain grinder.

Planning on porting a couple of parts saws for some practice this week.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> ohier and Penn got snow coming ??



But it's spring!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ohier and Penn got snow coming ??



2 to 5 inches they say,starting after midnight ? Hope it misses me ! High winds to go with it ! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> But it's spring!



Yea .............. In Norf Caroliner !


----------



## tbone75

I see HL place has a few things on sale I need ! Web site is better priced than flea bay too !
Guess I will go spend some money !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I see HL place has a few things on sale I need ! Web site is better priced than flea bay too !
> Guess I will go spend some money !



They got a website?///....:msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I see HL place has a few things on sale I need ! Web site is better priced than flea bay too !
> Guess I will go spend some money !



Not sure what's up with tracking number I gave you John but my receipt says your package maybe there tomorrow!


----------



## Stihl 041S

HL place?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> HL place?



HLSupply


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry , not far behind you.

Looks like sleet out there right now ! :msp_razz:


----------



## IEL

Night jerry. Night everyone.

School starts again tomorrow... :msp_angry:


----------



## dancan

Heloooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Crackerzzzz !


----------



## dancan

Woops !
I meant ,

ZZZlakerzzz !


----------



## Cantdog

Just ZZZZZZzzzzz will do........zz


----------



## tbone75

Morning , snow everywhere out there !


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> You need a 350 Husky ! Run just as good as a 346 and way cheaper !



Working on it!




tbone75 said:


> Yea .............. In Norf Caroliner !



Then it turned cold and rainy again. May hold that way for a few more days they say.



tbone75 said:


> I see HL place has a few things on sale I need ! Web site is better priced than flea bay too !
> Guess I will go spend some money !



I always use there regular site and have parts in 3 days. Good stuff and good price.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Morning , snow everywhere out there !



Tried to put a wammy on this snow and have it stall out over Ohio but didn't work. 10 inches here so far......


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Tried to put a wammy on this snow and have it stall out over Ohio but didn't work. 10 inches here so far......



Serves ya right ! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tbone75

Back don't seem to bad this morning ? Maybe I can get something done today !


----------



## dancan

Sun , 40's ............:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Schoot , when yer done with that snow,just send it up to EEDEE ! He needs to sell more snow tires. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ya bunch of SLACKERS

Interview today......

Lucky I made it to Raleigh.......

Saw 5 major airports yesterday.....

Got here about 1am.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ya bunch of SLACKERS
> 
> Interview today......
> 
> Lucky I made it to Raleigh.......
> 
> Saw 5 major airports yesterday.....
> 
> Got here about 1am.



Glad ya made it OK ! That is a lot of air ports for no farther than you went?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Glad ya made it OK ! That is a lot of air ports for no farther than you went?



Departed Dallas at 12:00

Fly into San Antonio

Then the flight to Tampa was delayed so I missed my connection to Raleigh. once in tampa i was on stand by for a flight to Nashville. Then connected to Raleigh and landed at 11:45. THEN had to take a taxi 25 miles to the hotel.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Departed Dallas at 12:00
> 
> Fly into San Antonio
> 
> Then the flight to Tampa was delayed so I missed my connection to Raleigh. once in tampa i was on stand by for a flight to Nashville. Then connected to Raleigh and landed at 11:45. THEN had to take a taxi 25 miles to the hotel.



That is just nuts ! Should have been a easy flight ! Hope the trip back is way better !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ya bunch of SLACKERS
> 
> Interview today......
> 
> Lucky I made it to Raleigh.......
> 
> Saw 5 major airports yesterday.....
> 
> Got here about 1am.



Was going to call you and make sure you were up... but I see you are! 



AU_K2500 said:


> Departed Dallas at 12:00
> 
> Fly into San Antonio
> 
> Then the flight to Tampa was delayed so I missed my connection to Raleigh. once in tampa i was on stand by for a flight to Nashville. Then connected to Raleigh and landed at 11:45. THEN had to take a taxi 25 miles to the hotel.



Hey... that taxi ride is 95% interstate! 

Glad you made it and hope the interview goes well!


----------



## roncoinc

Schoot !! 

hows the snowbirds doin ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Schoot !!
> 
> hows the snowbirds doin ??



Snow chickens ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Morning , snow everywhere out there !



I see we will likely get what`s left over from that disturbance around Wed up here. This chit is gettin old and boring. The lakes are nearly all open here along the coast but not back inland, they got a lot more snow back in there also.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see we will likely get what`s left over from that disturbance around Wed up here. This chit is gettin old and boring. The lakes are nearly all open here along the coast but not back inland, they got a lot more snow back in there also.



I have seen all the snow I ever want to see ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Had a flock of Robins in the yard yesterday,usually means spring has sprung. Then we get all this dang snow last night ! Stupid birds ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Morning all,
My daughter had her dance competition this weekend. What a long weekend. I'm very proud of her and her team. In tap they finished 1st out of 28 teams and had the highest points total of 40 teams. In her jazz they finished 1st of 26 teams and 3rd highest points over 38 teams. I was very impressed with all of them!!!!

Only a slight dustinig of snow this way this morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have seen all the snow I ever want to see ! LOL



It is hanging on here longer this year than most, usually we have bare ground here by now. There is 2-3 feet of hard packed snow just a couple of miles inland from us here on the coast. It will make it harder for the maple sap collectors to get around the maple trees this spring but that also makes the trees flow better.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Had a flock of Robins in the yard yesterday,usually means spring has sprung. Then we get all this dang snow last night ! Stupid birds ! LOL



I'm tired of the cold and snow too. Let the warmer weather get here soon.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Morning all,
> My daughter had her dance competition this weekend. What a long weekend. I'm very proud of her and her team. In tap they finished 1st out of 28 teams and had the highest points total of 40 teams. In her jazz they finished 1st of 26 teams and 3rd highest points over 38 teams. I was very impressed with all of them!!!!
> 
> Only a slight dustinig of snow this way this morning.



That is great !


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Morning all,
> My daughter had her dance competition this weekend. What a long weekend. I'm very proud of her and her team. In tap they finished 1st out of 28 teams and had the highest points total of 40 teams. In her jazz they finished 1st of 26 teams and 3rd highest points over 38 teams. I was very impressed with all of them!!!!
> 
> Only a slight dustinig of snow this way this morning.



They must be putting a lot of effort into it and that takes persistence and lots of practice. Good for her and you for your support.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Had a flock of Robins in the yard yesterday,usually means spring has sprung. Then we get all this dang snow last night ! Stupid birds ! LOL



Did they all have Jred's ?? 

any trees left ??


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> They must be putting a lot of effort into it and that takes persistence and lots of practice. Good for her and you for your support.



My shop time lately has been used to take her to practice for the past month. They were practicing 3-4 times per week. I'll take the excitement of her team winning any day of the week. The saws will be there this spring or summer.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Did they all have Jred's ??
> 
> any trees left ??



Little tiny Smurf size saws. They were only cutting grass ! LOL Very poor job of that too !


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> My shop time lately has been used to take her to practice for the past month. They were practicing 3-4 times per week. I'll take the excitement of her team winning any day of the week. The saws will be there this spring or summer.



They grow up way to fast ! Them saws will be there !


----------



## tbone75

Time to get off my flippy cap ! Not sure what I will do yet ? Waiting on parts for 3 saws ! May have to start on another one ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> My shop time lately has been used to take her to practice for the past month. They were practicing 3-4 times per week. I'll take the excitement of her team winning any day of the week. The saws will be there this spring or summer.



Spend all the time you can with her, she will grow up all to quickly and be gone before you know it, coming from a guy who has been there and back.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Spend all the time you can with her, she will grow up all to quickly and be gone before you know it, coming from a guy who has been there and back.



Yep ! Me twice ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! Me twice ! LOL



Same here ,have two daughters. Both grown and for the most part gone. Still see one, the youngest ,fairly often but the oldest lives full time in San Francisco.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Same here ,have two daughters. Both grown and for the most part gone. Still see one, the youngest ,fairly often but the oldest lives full time in San Francisco.



My youngest is getting married Apr. 20th. That takes care of both of them ! LOL They are both real busy,so I don't get to see them as much any more. :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My youngest is getting married Apr. 20th. That takes care of both of them ! LOL They are both real busy,so I don't get to see them as much any more. :msp_razz:



It sure is different once they are gone, seems I spent every waking hour with them when they were here at home. We had them into everything we could afford and then some. They competed in canoe racing, swimming & lifeguarding certificates,took music lessons on several instruments, piano, flute, accordion and guitar, sparks , brownies and then girl guides, they have their operators certificates for safe motorized boat operation both fresh and salt water navigation. Seems there was never enough time in a day to get them to and from all their extra curricular activities.


----------



## IEL

Morning slackerz. Have to leave for class in an hour... :mad2: Atleast I have 2 hours at lunch for saw time!


----------



## farrell

Had to run to the Walmart. What fun......

Roads are lil slushy in spots

Waitin for spring.....gettin low on fuel oil!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright.. off to the land of explosions... Ft. Bragg. I feel so naked with out my side arm but I've always been told "Don't F### with the MP's!" and they won't allow me to bring my toys even with my concealed permit.:msp_angry:

Those of you with snow today.. maintain at a nice slack level!!


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> It sure is different once they are gone, seems I spent every waking hour with them when they were here at home. We had them into everything we could afford and then some. They competed in canoe racing, swimming & lifeguarding certificates,took music lessons on several instruments, piano, flute, accordion and guitar, sparks , brownies and then girl guides, they have their operators certificates for safe motorized boat operation both fresh and salt water navigation. Seems there was never enough time in a day to get them to and from all their extra curricular activities.



Oh I can relate to that. My son is now starting to get involved in activities too. I told my wife, pretty soon we'll be seeing each other at work and not much after that. One going one way and the other going another way. Wouldn't change it for the world though.


----------



## farrell

Well the lil guy is finally feeling better after a week pneumonia

Medicine and breathing treatments

Sleepless nights and not eating

Life is returning to normal


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Well the lil guy is finally feeling better after a week pneumonia
> 
> Medicine and breathing treatments
> 
> Sleepless nights and not eating
> 
> Life is returning to normal



I like use of the term "normal". Lol

Glad the Lil Guy is doin' better.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I like use of the term "normal". Lol
> 
> Glad the Lil Guy is doin' better.



Back to bein mouthy and a terror! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Well the lil guy is finally feeling better after a week pneumonia
> 
> Medicine and breathing treatments
> 
> Sleepless nights and not eating
> 
> Life is returning to normal



We like good news ! Glad he is doing better !


----------



## tbone75

Got a box of parts from Adam today ! That was FAST !
Thanks Adam , really helps get this baby done !


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady was getting out boxes for me , started laughing ? WTF ? Then I seen why ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Mail lady was getting out boxes for me , started laughing ? WTF ? Then I seen why ! :hmm3grin2orange:



That's funny right there!:msp_w00t:

You bet lil buddy! Hope it's gets you up and rollin!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl got to find a brake lever for the 371,seen a couple on flea bay. They want 14.00 plus shipping for one ! Then I went and checked at Jacks, 24.00 ! Heading to flea bay for one ! LOL
I (think) its the last part I need ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Mail lady was getting out boxes for me , started laughing ? WTF ? Then I seen why ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I can see why also..LOL
My mail lady laughs when she delivers my boxes of stuff and not because of the funny addressee.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Stihl got to find a brake lever for the 371,seen a couple on flea bay. They want 14.00 plus shipping for one ! Then I went and checked at Jacks, 24.00 ! Heading to flea bay for one ! LOL
> I (think) its the last part I need ?



Here's one

Chainsawr husqvarna 371, 372, 362 chainsaw hand guard


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can see why also..LOL
> My mail lady laughs when she delivers my boxes of stuff and not because of the funny addressee.



She have to make a special trip just for you ?.................... Overloaded !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> She have to make a special trip just for you ?.................... Overloaded !! :msp_w00t:



She still thinks I am running a business or am building a spaceship somewhere underground.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> She still thinks I am running a business or am building a spaceship somewhere underground.....LOL



I hear they see a lot of UFOs up there ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Stihl got to find a brake lever for the 371,seen a couple on flea bay. They want 14.00 plus shipping for one ! Then I went and checked at Jacks, 24.00 ! Heading to flea bay for one ! LOL
> I (think) its the last part I need ?



Means you can fire it up?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I hear they see a lot of UFOs up there ? :msp_rolleyes:



LOL...


----------



## IEL

Lunch time! Having some beans, a bit of slug time, then out to the shop.


----------



## IEL

Slackers!


----------



## IEL

Where is everyone? It shouldnt be this quiet here...


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> Where is everyone? It shouldnt be this quiet here...



Shhhhhhhhh..................I'm at work gotta keep it on the down low!


----------



## farrell

Maybe they all flew south for the spring?


----------



## tbone75

2 Poolins done 2 to go ! LOL The newest one is scrap,scored up. The one only had the intake screws loose ? Never seen that on one of them do that before. Can't see how it stayed together,fired it up and WOW , must have been running 18,000 ! LOL Runs fine now. Next up a 2000 , I think? The last one has that built in sharpener thing.


----------



## IEL

Well looks like no more saw time today... I have a lot of homework...


----------



## dancan

I threw out that HusuqaCrapsman I had , about 5 minutes go by and the CastIron Pirates showed up to get the scraps , they didn't want to take it , 'plainin bout too much plastic and not enough 'lumni for the effort 
I threw it in their truck as they were getting in and closing the doors


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Mail lady was getting out boxes for me , started laughing ? WTF ? Then I seen why ! :hmm3grin2orange:



WHAT was in it !! ???

I ferget !!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> WHAT was in it !! ???
> 
> I ferget !!



Hopefully he needs it and it don't get shoved with the rest of his boxes.


----------



## sefh3

Well it wasn't a completely wasted day today. I did fix the vacuum cleaner. Dang thing has an adjustable handle and I had to tear the whole thing apart to get the cover for the handle off. Turned out it was unplugged. Husky engineers must work for hoover!!!


----------



## dancan

Sounds like Sparky would have been better off driving LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WHAT was in it !! ???
> 
> I ferget !!



Cheap-O P&Cs. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> cheap-o p&cs. Lol



oh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

3 Poolins done , got a new rope in the last one. Finish it tomorrow,done for the day ! Almost,one more thing to do for Jerry ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> oh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Called my buddy today , left a message. He has been off work all winter,he may have went back ? I will find him ! LOL


----------



## IEL

I couldnt find the right fittings to make a new tank drain for my old compressor. I think I will fill the old leaking one with jb weld, and use it as a plug until I can get to the plumbing store.


----------



## tbone75

Found your notes Ron ! Good thing they was cheap ! Yikes ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I couldnt find the right fittings to make a new tank drain for my old compressor. I think I will fill the old leaking one with jb weld, and use it as a plug until I can get to the plumbing store.



May want to find a plug that screws in ! Enough pressure could be BAD !:msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> May want to find a plug that screws in ! Enough pressure could be BAD !:msp_scared:



You eatin' beans for supper again ???


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> May want to find a plug that screws in ! Enough pressure could be BAD !:msp_scared:



This is a screw in plug, with a hollow plug that screws into that. The hollow port enters the tank when it is screwed all the way in. The issue is the seal fell off in the tank, so now it leaks. I was just going to seal off the inner plug with jb weld, and screw it in. The epoxy wouldnt take pressure, just act as a gasket.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You eatin' beans for supper again ???



Nope , chunky sirloin burger soup ! That is GOOD stuff ! OL was giving me chit cause that was all I wanted ? I told her to be happy , she don't have to cook ! LOL


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> You eatin' beans for supper again ???



I am. :fart:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> This is a screw in plug, with a hollow plug that screws into that. The hollow port enters the tank when it is screwed all the way in. The issue is the seal fell off in the tank, so now it leaks. I was just going to seal off the inner plug with jb weld, and screw it in. The epoxy wouldnt take pressure, just act as a gasket.



If its like mine , just take that out and put a pipe plug in it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> This is a screw in plug, with a hollow plug that screws into that. The hollow port enters the tank when it is screwed all the way in. The issue is the seal fell off in the tank, so now it leaks. I was just going to seal off the inner plug with jb weld, and screw it in. The epoxy wouldnt take pressure, just act as a gasket.



Most compressors use a type of valve called a radiator drain valve that you can pick up at hardware stores or a rad shop. I have a half dozen in my tool box from running portable compressors for air tools.


----------



## tbone75

Ron did you get another P&C for the 395 yet ? I got to get this rim sent to you ! Anything else your needing, I may have ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Found that brake lever I needed for the 371 , 9.48 shipped !


----------



## sefh3

That compressor needs a drain petcock in it. You need to drain the water out of the tank or you will ruin the air tools. Air tools don't like moisture.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Found that brake lever I needed for the 371 , 9.48 shipped !



Does it run minus the brake handle?


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Does it run minus the brake handle?



Soon as that little O-Ring gets here ? Its on BO and most everything I ordered for it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> That compressor needs a drain petcock in it. You need to drain the water out of the tank or you will ruin the air tools. Air tools don't like moisture.



It doesn`t have a gasket or neoprene washer on them.


----------



## roncoinc

A normal almost sleepless nite a couple nights ago I was thinking about the 395..

all of a sudden i'm thinking,,,,,,,,did that flywheel catch a little while turning it ??
is there bad bearings in there ??
yes,,i remember it DID catch !!
so I have been waiting for a chance to turn it over and check.
today I did.'
sure enuf,,turn it and catch,another 1/2 turn and catch again !!
damn !!
was thinking,,if ball bearings shouldn't the "catch" or rough spot change ??
it always did it at TDC and BDC..
two spots in these pix


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> It doesn`t have a gasket or neoprene washer on them.



I was thinking the plastic petcocks used the neoprene washers on them.


----------



## farrell

Just received word that cabelas is buildind a store in erie pa just 25mi away!:msp_w00t::wink2:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A normal almost sleepless nite a couple nights ago I was thinking about the 395..
> 
> all of a sudden i'm thinking,,,,,,,,did that flywheel catch a little while turning it ??
> is there bad bearings in there ??
> yes,,i remember it DID catch !!
> so I have been waiting for a chance to turn it over and check.
> today I did.'
> sure enuf,,turn it and catch,another 1/2 turn and catch again !!
> damn !!
> was thinking,,if ball bearings shouldn't the "catch" or rough spot change ??
> it always did it at TDC and BDC..
> two spots in these pix



Is it just rubbing something in that spot ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I was thinking the plastic petcocks used the neoprene washers on them.



Possibly,..I have only seen brass ones on all compressors up here. Tapered shaft, tapered inside bore with a hole in the shaft that fills with rust and dirt when the water is being forced out with compressed air. It will not shut off again unless it is removed from the compressor and cleaned up.
Couldn`t tell you how many got broke off from employees trying to shut them off after forcefully draining the tank/ tanks.


----------



## IEL

I have had so many issues with the stock valve, between getting stuck, and not being able to easily get to it. I have decided to remove it, and put in a 90, and a length of pipe, ending in a gas ball valve. I would have it clear the tank, so I just have reach down, and open it a 1/4 turn and close it to drain the tank.I will put up pictures when I get to it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> I have had so many issues with the stock valve, between getting stuck, and not being able to easily get to it. I have decided to remove it, and put in a 90, and a length of pipe, ending in a gas ball valve. I would have it clear the tank, so I just have reach down, and open it a 1/4 turn and close it to drain the tank.I will put up pictures when I get to it.



That would work, just make sure that nothing can accidently hit it when under pressure.


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys. Tried out the HF flux wire welder I got for my b-day a couple of months ago for the first time tonight. Not too bad, it's a little spotty but getting better as I mess with the wire speed. This one has the fan in it and it worked great for tacking a small frame together for the mini-mill I'm making. How is everybody here tonight?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening guys. Tried out the HF flux wire welder I got for my b-day a couple of months ago for the first time tonight. Not too bad, it's a little spotty but getting better as I mess with the wire speed. This one has the fan in it and it worked great for tacking a small frame together for the mini-mill I'm making. How is everybody here tonight?



I have a 110 & 220 wire welders.Haven't tried the 220 one yet? I have been told they work way better ? Need to get a tank and regulator for it. They work way better with gas !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening guys. Tried out the HF flux wire welder I got for my b-day a couple of months ago for the first time tonight. Not too bad, it's a little spotty but getting better as I mess with the wire speed. This one has the fan in it and it worked great for tacking a small frame together for the mini-mill I'm making. How is everybody here tonight?



How`s things Jim? I had to play with the speed control on my MIG welder a bit when I first got it to get established on speed versus AMPS. Only experimenting got mine dialed in, this all changes when I change the gauge of the wire. Advance the speed of feed rate til the machine cannot melt the wire fast enough, you will feel the wire bumping the work surface. Then slow it down in small incrediments til it will feed just fast enough that it will melt fast enough you won`t feel the bump. This is very close to where you need it for the AMP setting you are using.


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like Ron is doing his best to act like me ? :msp_sneaky: Slugging and not sleeping ! He wants my crown ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have a 110 & 220 wire welders.Haven't tried the 220 one yet? I have been told they work way better ? Need to get a tank and regulator for it. They work way better with gas !!



Once you learn how to weld with these machines you would not believe how well each type can weld, its all in the technique.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> How`s things Jim? I had to play with the speed control on my MIG welder a bit when I first got it to get established on speed versus AMPS. Only experimenting got mine dialed in, this all changes when I change the gauge of the wire. Advance the speed of feed rate til the machine cannot melt the wire fast enough, you will feel the wire bumping the work surface. Then slow it down in small incrediments til it will feed just fast enough that it will melt fast enough you won`t feel the bump. This is very close to where you need it for the AMP setting you are using.



I notice that without gas there is a lot more spatter but the bead isn't too bad once I got back into the groove of it. I also have a 225ac Lincoln stick welder that will get some use this spring when I build the scraper blade for my Gravely.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I notice that without gas there is a lot more spatter but the bead isn't too bad once I got back into the groove of it. I also have a 225ac Lincoln stick welder that will get some use this spring when I build the scraper blade for my Gravely.



You will almost eliminate the spatter once you get the speed dialed in and you are just steadily melting wire.
Was going to mention my first stick welder was a 225 Lincoln also. It still works fine 40 odd years later. Miller makes some nice machines, I use them but Lincoln will always be my favorite welder. I had a Lincoln diesel Vantage 500 portable welder for many years but sold it as I was not using it enough.


----------



## jimdad07

So Jerry........

Did you see where I recently battled a Jonsered 2171W? The guy who had me fix called me today and said it is running great. That is a fine machine, very good design for working on it. It reminded me a lot of the old Dollies the way it's put together. The impulse line is in a good spot, the whole thing was put together quite well. I might have to start finding these saws for projects if they're all like this.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Possibly,..I have only seen brass ones on all compressors up here. Tapered shaft, tapered inside bore with a hole in the shaft that fills with rust and dirt when the water is being forced out with compressed air. It will not shut off again unless it is removed from the compressor and cleaned up.
> Couldn`t tell you how many got broke off from employees trying to shut them off after forcefully draining the tank/ tanks.



I have found them at places like Home Depot and Lowes too. We used to have them bust all the time when building houses from people sliding them into the back of trucks and vans. 



IEL said:


> I have had so many issues with the stock valve, between getting stuck, and not being able to easily get to it. I have decided to remove it, and put in a 90, and a length of pipe, ending in a gas ball valve. I would have it clear the tank, so I just have reach down, and open it a 1/4 turn and close it to drain the tank.I will put up pictures when I get to it.



Did one just like you are talking about for dad after he failed to drain a tank on one compressor and it finally rotted out, luckily it didn't blow apart. When I got him the 60 gallon vertical I did this exact setup and he now drains it regularly. 



tbone75 said:


> I have a 110 & 220 wire welders.Haven't tried the 220 one yet? I have been told they work way better ? Need to get a tank and regulator for it. They work way better with gas !!



Go to a gas setup and you'll never go back. I love my 110v Wire w/Gas. 



pioneerguy600 said:


> How`s things Jim? I had to play with the speed control on my MIG welder a bit when I first got it to get established on speed versus AMPS. Only experimenting got mine dialed in, this all changes when I change the gauge of the wire. Advance the speed of feed rate til the machine cannot melt the wire fast enough, you will feel the wire bumping the work surface. Then slow it down in small incrediments til it will feed just fast enough that it will melt fast enough you won`t feel the bump. This is very close to where you need it for the AMP setting you are using.



That's the best description of the process I think I've ever read. 




So they let me out of Ft. Bragg after tearing apart my work truck to make sure I was safe to come on base. Then snow/sleet mix driving home... crazy day. Came home and get the 7-19 Homelite together. I think it is wearing .404 chain right now and mad does it cut nice and it has grunt to pull it! Anxious to play with it more but time was limited today.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> You will almost eliminate the spatter once you get the speed dialed in and you are just steadily melting wire.
> Was going to mention my first stick welder was a 225 Lincoln also. It still works fine 40 odd years later. Miller makes some nice machines, I use them but Lincoln will always be my favorite welder. I had a Lincoln diesel Vantage 500 portable welder for many years but sold it as I was not using it enough.



Welders are a great tool to have around. I need a lot of perfecting to my welding skills, I don't do it enough to make it an art like some but now that I have my own I can practice a lot more plus the wire is cheap.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> So Jerry........
> 
> Did you see where I recently battled a Jonsered 2171W? The guy who had me fix called me today and said it is running great. That is a fine machine, very good design for working on it. It reminded me a lot of the old Dollies the way it's put together. The impulse line is in a good spot, the whole thing was put together quite well. I might have to start finding these saws for projects if they're all like this.



Is that the one you fixed just a couple nights ago?
I have tuned a few but they just remind me of Husqvarnas, they are likely very good saws but I just don`t like the feel of them in my hands. I ran all Pioneers today cutting up hardwood for firewood, then put it through the splitter. Did about two full truckloads that needed splitting, another truck load of smaller round wood.


----------



## tbone75

Just had a guy here to buy a saw ! LOL Said he had to have one tomorrow.Sold him a Husky 350 ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just had a guy here to buy a saw ! LOL Said he had to have one tomorrow.Sold him a Husky 350 ! LOL



They seem to sell well for you! Couldn`t give them away up here, those small Huskys got a bum wrap in this area.


----------



## Stihl 041S

One problem with MIG is not enough heat. 

Perfect looking weld and no penetration. 

Jerrys explanation is very good.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is that the one you fixed just a couple nights ago?
> I have tuned a few but they just remind me of Husqvarnas, they are likely very good saws but I just don`t like the feel of them in my hands. I ran all Pioneers today cutting up hardwood for firewood, then put it through the splitter. Did about two full truckloads that needed splitting, another truck load of smaller round wood.



Sure is the same one. I got to tear it down to nuts and bolts, had the flywheel off and all that good stuff. Not a bad design, I tried it out and liked the feel of it. You can tell the difference in handling a little but it felt good in my hands.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They seem to sell well for you! Couldn`t give them away up here, those small Huskys got a bum wrap in this area.



The 350s sell real good around here,now I got to build another one ! LOL No problem think I have 4 in a box. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> One problem with MIG is not enough heat.
> 
> Perfect looking weld and no penetration.
> 
> Jerrys explanation is very good.



That is a very real problem if you don't watch it with MIG. When my buddy showed me his 220v MIG machine and then did some single pass on 1/2" plate.. I knew the power of a good MIG machine. For now I'll make do with my 110v machine and the buzz box when needed.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> One problem with MIG is not enough heat.
> 
> Perfect looking weld and no penetration.
> 
> Jerrys explanation is very good.



There good for thin stuff,I have a stick welder too. LOL No good with any of them !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> There good for thin stuff,I have a stick welder too. LOL No good with any of them !




If I don't use them for awhile.. it'll take me a minute to get back into it. I also find I have to be comfortable while welding or the bead looks like junk.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> One problem with MIG is not enough heat.
> 
> Perfect looking weld and no penetration.
> 
> Jerrys explanation is very good.



Well thanks uncle Rob. I am just a self taught backyard type of welder, never had anyone ever show me how to. I came along when we were still forge welding, then came gas and I taught myself with no help to weld and braze with gas. I picked up a 225 when I was 21 and self taught myself to weld stick. On the jobsite it was always passed off to me to do all the welding, mostly structural and broken machinery. A few certified welders would talk with me but no one ever showed me anything. I bought my Lincoln MIG and went to work learning as I went, flux core and gas, I love the sound of frying eggs.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well thanks uncle Rob. I am just a self taught backyard type of welder, never had anyone ever show me how to. I came along when we were still forge welding, then came gas and I taught myself with no help to weld and braze with gas. I picked up a 225 when I was 21 and self taught myself to weld stick. On the jobsite it was always passed off to me to do all the welding, mostly structural and broken machinery. A few certified welders would talk with me but no one ever showed me anything. I bought my Lincoln MIG and went to work learning as I went, flux core and gas, I love the sound of frying eggs.



That's the best way Jerry. I actually had some class room teaching on welding but I grew up in a shop and had done a bit before. The book explanation I got and class room explanation was horrible. Learn 100x more just by picking up a torch or rod and striking the arc.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's the best way Jerry. I actually had some class room teaching on welding but I grew up in a shop and had done a bit before. The book explanation I got and class room explanation was horrible. Learn 100x more just by picking up a torch or rod and striking the arc.



I would have loved some help from someone who was better than me along the way but I winged it and never had an issue with anything breaking after welding it up. I have welded frames that were subjected to woods work over the worst kinds of surfaces, rocks, water and mud with real heavy loads. Excavator booms, backhoe pivots, buckets, teeth and cutting edges. I have actually built complete buckets for our 200 series excavators to be used for rock picking and they stayed together til they wore through. Just take my time and melt it in as hot as the base metal can take it.


----------



## tbone75

A torch is easy,did a lot of that in the body shop before we got a mig. I just need to play with the stick and mig to get any good .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A torch is easy,did a lot of that in the body shop before we got a mig. I just need to play with the stick and mig to get any good .



Only way, can`t get good reading a book...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I do a ton of brazing, in refrigeration work that's how you put all of your piping together as well as repair leaks. Also been known to braze a stuff together for repairs or to make things. Big fan of brazing here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A torch is easy,did a lot of that in the body shop before we got a mig. I just need to play with the stick and mig to get any good .



I liked gas welding with a roll of wire in my left hand and an #ought tip in the torch in the other. I welded up many sets of headers from mandrel bent/formed sections of pipe, with a touch of grinding they didn`t look like chromed but with a coat of flat black header paint they did their job well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I do a ton of brazing, in refrigeration work that's how you put all of your piping together as well as repair leaks. Also been known to braze a stuff together for repairs or to make things. Big fan of brazing here.



I actually seen a fellow I knew fairly well braze two halves of a Falcon station wagon together, front half of one car, back half of another, cut and brazed together just behind the front doors at the B pillar.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I liked gas welding with a roll of wire in my left hand and an #ought tip in the torch in the other. I welded up many sets of headers from mandrel bent/formed sections of pipe, with a touch of grinding they didn`t look like chromed but with a coat of flat black header paint they did their job well.



I patched a few of mine. LOL Used clothes hangers for rod. Worked OK for the most part. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I actually seen a fellow I knew fairly well braze two halves of a Falcon station wagon together, front half of one car, back half of another, cut and brazed together just behind the front doors at the B pillar.



That must have been something to see! I couldn't imagine doing that, braze is pretty strong if it's done right.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well thanks uncle Rob. I am just a self taught backyard type of welder, never had anyone ever show me how to. I came along when we were still forge welding, then came gas and I taught myself with no help to weld and braze with gas. I picked up a 225 when I was 21 and self taught myself to weld stick. On the jobsite it was always passed off to me to do all the welding, mostly structural and broken machinery. A few certified welders would talk with me but no one ever showed me anything. I bought my Lincoln MIG and went to work learning as I went, flux core and gas, I love the sound of frying eggs.



I took a basic welding course. Spent most of my time on gas welding, no filler. 

Drag rods with arc, real easy but no out of position welding. 

The welder at work helped with stick during breaks. 

A buddy with TIG set me down and after the gas welding, fell in love with TIG. 

But I have seen perfect radius, large radius, and when it breaks there is just a line at the edge


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas!

Question: will .015 brass shim stock hold up to the heat of the exhaust on a saw?

Latest project lengthening exhaust port so top cover don't melt


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Evening fellas!
> 
> Question: will .015 brass shim stock hold up to the heat of the exhaust on a saw?
> 
> Latest project lengthening exhaust port so top cover don't melt



It ought to. I'd give it a try, brass can take a lot of heat. It might crack over time though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That must have been something to see! I couldn't imagine doing that, braze is pretty strong if it's done right.



This fellow could do anything, built a lot of stuff with nothing,had no schooling at all but could put together the most useful things just from scrap that fully functioned. He built a lot of smaller scale wood forwarders with knuckle boom loaders, grapple grabs and a one cord cradle setup. Built a lot of half scale model T and A Ford cars and registered them for the roads as well. I owned one of his first forwarders, run with a single cylinder diesel using a bomag double roller compactor chain drive, 40-1 driving both front and rear tires, articulated steering.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening fellas!
> 
> Question: will .015 brass shim stock hold up to the heat of the exhaust on a saw?
> 
> Latest project lengthening exhaust port so top cover don't melt



No reason it shouldn't ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Evening fellas!
> 
> Question: will .015 brass shim stock hold up to the heat of the exhaust on a saw?
> 
> Latest project lengthening exhaust port so top cover don't melt



I wouldn`t use it, don`t have any mild steel?


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I wouldn`t use it, don`t have any mild steel?



Hadn't looked for any sheet metal yet. Was tryin to find something that would bend and form easy.


----------



## farrell

Plus I ain't got a vise or welder. Got steel to use if I could weld


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me to head for bed, have to head out early tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Plus I ain't got a vise or welder. Got steel to use if I could weld



Screws or rivets will work.


----------



## IEL

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to head for bed, have to head out early tomorrow.



Night.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Screws or rivets will work.



I am planning on using screws.

Wasn't sure the best way to bend the steel as needed if I go that route


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me to head for bed, have to head out early tomorrow.



Nite JimBob


----------



## IEL

I wonder if the muffler would get hot enough to melt solder. If not, that is an easy way to join sheet steel. Just standard plumbing flux, and silver bearing pipe solder (one of the standard solders for plumbing, mostly tin, with a bit of silver) works great with a propane torch, and is incredibly strong. I mean a good solder joint on sheet metal cant be ripped apart with pliers and a vise. (I have tested that, it ripped the 18 gauge sheet before the solder)


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I wouldn`t use it, don`t have any mild steel?



Ooooh ooooh I have a junk muffler I could cut up!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I am planning on using screws.
> 
> Wasn't sure the best way to bend the steel as needed if I go that route



Jerry ! :help:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I am planning on using screws.
> 
> Wasn't sure the best way to bend the steel as needed if I go that route



Stand a block of hardwood up on end, use your chainsaw to cut a U shaped valley in the end of the stick just the size you want your deflector, place your sheet metal over that depression and using the back end of a ball peen hammer form it down into the depression.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I wouldn`t use it, don`t have any mild steel?



Gots to agree. Brass will transfer heat. The aluminum stick on is made to reflect n

Strength of brazing?

Up to 125,000psi. 6000 series welding rod is 60,000psi


----------



## IEL

Also, you can do improvised sheet metal bending with a few bits of 2x4 on your bench, and a few woodworking clamps. Clamp the piece of sheet between your bench and a 2x4, with the line you want to bend along the edge of your bench. Use another 2x4, to do the rough bend, and pliers and hammers to finish it off if needed.

Also, you can find a good vise on craigslist cheap, it is worth it.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Gots to agree. Brass will transfer heat. The aluminum stick on is made to reflect n
> 
> Strength of brazing?
> 
> Up to 125,000psi. 6000 series welding rod is 60,000psi



Smart arse ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of SLACKERS went to bed ! LOL I should ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bunch of SLACKERS went to bed ! LOL I should ! LOL



Not yet but it is , Time:


----------



## farrell

Thanks guys!

Nite all!


----------



## tbone75

Time for me too !


----------



## IEL

Night john. Night jerry. Night ferrell.

I guess I might be the last one on here tonight... Bunch of slackers. :msp_razz:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Smart arse ! :msp_rolleyes:



Smart arse,dumb arse......take your pick!


----------



## IEL

Time for this slacker.
Night guys.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yawn.......hate changing shifts.......night all.


----------



## dancan

Husuqavarna convention or all just dozin' and zzzlakin' ?


----------



## Cantdog

Dozing 'n Zzzlackin 'n doing dishes.........'n makin' coffee.....


----------



## tbone75

Morning my fellow slackers. Got a dusting of snow last night ?


----------



## DSS

Good morning guys. I gotta go to town and get a mailbox to replace the one I exploded the other day


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> Good morning guys. I gotta go to town and get a mailbox to replace the one I exploded the other day



Get me one while your there,I could use a new one. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

DSS said:


> Good morning guys. I gotta go to town and get a mailbox to replace the one I exploded the other day



My town if a plow takes out your mailbox you fix it yourself !!
town sez they not responsible


----------



## farrell

mornin all!


----------



## roncoinc

More news to make me laugh !!

last week my seafood friend bought a new $1100 squeal and the oil pump quit right away.
they fixed it under warranty.
he called me yestday,BROKE again !! 
he is NOT happy with steal right now !! 

I get to tease some more


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> More news to make me laugh !!
> 
> last week my seafood friend bought a new $1100 squeal and the oil pump quit right away.
> they fixed it under warranty.
> he called me yestday,BROKE again !!
> he is NOT happy with steal right now !!
> 
> I get to tease some more



didnt we already discuss this topic?

still funny as he!! tho!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

395 update.

seems John was the only one venturing an answer.
was rubbing on something.
I don't know how or why ,probly from kicking around so much,something separated the two snap together pieces of the air injection tube.
made of two pieces that snap together with locating pins and seats in position with two more locating pins and held down with a screw.
the top of it in the air intake chamber has a lip that holds it in position on the upper end.
looks like that got knocked off and resulted it the tube coming apart and rubbing on the high spots on the flywheel.
took screw out,snapped tube back together,mounted top in position,located alignment pins in holes,put screw back in to hold it in place.
all is fine now,no rubber or tight spots 

pic shows in circle the tube separated,can see a locating pin and hole.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> didnt we already discuss this topic?
> 
> still funny as he!! tho!:hmm3grin2orange:



This is the SECOND time the oil pump has quit !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 395 update.
> 
> seems John was the only one venturing an answer.
> was rubbing on something.
> I don't know how or why ,probly from kicking around so much,something separated the two snap together pieces of the air injection tube.
> made of two pieces that snap together with locating pins and seats in position with two more locating pins and held down with a screw.
> the top of it in the air intake chamber has a lip that holds it in position on the upper end.
> looks like that got knocked off and resulted it the tube coming apart and rubbing on the high spots on the flywheel.
> took screw out,snapped tube back together,mounted top in position,located alignment pins in holes,put screw back in to hold it in place.
> all is fine now,no rubber or tight spots
> 
> pic shows in circle the tube separated,can see a locating pin and hole.



Sure nice to find it was a easy fix ! Where you pointed out it was hitting something is why I thought it was just rubbing right there. I put one in a 350 and didn't get it in right,had the same problem ! LOL The plastic tube thingy. Never seen one come apart like that.


----------



## roncoinc

After getting the good news on the 395 I went on the a husky 55,,the one I drove the seal in to far on the flywheel side 
gotta say,,seems old seals come out easier than new ones just put in !
got it out and made sure to set the new one in just right 
then started putting it back together.











power head looks good and the bar is in good shape,may or may not paint the bar..










set it all pig rich and gave it a couple heat cycles on hi idle.
pulled the new plug and it was wet 
couple more heat cycles and will tune in wood.

this one got new seals,intake boot and impulse seal glued on..
new AM topend.

going to offer it back to the guy I got it off for what I got into it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> This is the SECOND time the oil pump has quit !!



Its a lemon ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Its a lemon ! LOL



What part of " STIHL " don't you understand ??


----------



## tbone75

Looks real good Ron ! 

Paint the bar !

Needs some lip stick ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What part of " STIHL " don't you understand ??



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> What part of " STIHL " don't you understand ??



its pronounced "STEAL" for a reason!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

i went and pondered the "muffler deflector extension project"

tryin to figure out what will work, how to attach it, and best design

smokes startin to roll...............


----------



## roncoinc

Guess I did spend some time in the shop yestday 

had a mac 10-10S was waiting on a SDC carb kit.
rebuilt that and new fuel line on the saw,started up and tuned good,,until I tipped it on the side and back up,then would DIE right out !! 

don't think that one worth pulling down for seals..............


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. I sure am up early today...



Ron, how can you not tear it down to do seals?? The tearing down and putting together is the fun part! Then again, I dont work on macs. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> ...don't think that one worth pulling down for seals..............



i know its a pita but i'd pull it down. just gonna be a door stop otherwise. course, i got at least three waitin for seals.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> After getting the good news on the 395 I went on the a husky 55,,the one I drove the seal in to far on the flywheel side
> gotta say,,seems old seals come out easier than new ones just put in !
> got it out and made sure to set the new one in just right
> then started putting it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> power head looks good and the bar is in good shape,may or may not paint the bar..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set it all pig rich and gave it a couple heat cycles on hi idle.
> pulled the new plug and it was wet
> couple more heat cycles and will tune in wood.
> 
> this one got new seals,intake boot and impulse seal glued on..
> new AM topend.
> 
> going to offer it back to the guy I got it off for what I got into it



That's a good looking 55 there Ron. I was told someone was going to get me one that needed a top end but taken apart by others... we'll see if it ever pans out.


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> i know its a pita but i'd pull it down. just gonna be a door stop otherwise. course, i got at least three waitin for seals.



I posted in the Mac thread about how to pull it down and seal replacement.
what can you tell me ?
engine have to be split ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> My town if a plow takes out your mailbox you fix it yourself !!
> town sez they not responsible



Think that is the same around here, they only knocked my folks box off its post once,broke the post, dept of highways said its not responsible. I replaced the post that had been a treated 6X6" wood post with a section of 10" well casing set in concrete 5' deep and about 3' dia hole. Plow never knocked it over again, actually they would move out slightly to avoid hitting it. Left more snow for us to clear but that was better than repair or replacing the box and post.


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,,i called on that chainsaw,no answer,left a massage,no call back,will try again today.


----------



## roncoinc

Big steal freeks !!!

saw mill


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,i called on that chainsaw,no answer,left a massage,no call back,will try again today.



Thanks for trying Ron.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> I posted in the Mac thread about how to pull it down and seal replacement.
> what can you tell me ?
> engine have to be split ?



can't say but would be surprised if it had to be split.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Big steal freeks !!!
> 
> saw mill



Two saws and a mill, that`s a deal.


----------



## farrell

found a piece of steel i think will work?

the length is good just gotta cut out a section and bend

sandblast and paint

a couple sheet metal screws to attach it to the existing deflector

for sealing the edges should i use jb weld or red silicon?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> found a piece of steel i think will work?
> 
> the length is good just gotta cut out a section and bend
> 
> sandblast and paint
> 
> a couple sheet metal screws to attach it to the existing deflector
> 
> for sealing the edges should i use jb weld or red silicon?



I will leave that for others, I weld all mine on but everyone else that uses the Husqvarna deflectors just attach them with the screws and don`t seal them at all.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will leave that for others, I weld all mine on but everyone else that uses the Husqvarna deflectors just attach them with the screws and don`t seal them at all.



i would rather weld it as well!

guess i could go get some lessons from my uncle he has a welder


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> i would rather weld it as well!
> 
> guess i could go get some lessons from my uncle he has a welder



I never really cared for sheet metal screws in a muffler, they have a bad habit of coming loose or falling out all together. I have been bad repped for saying so but I often wonder if the guys just screwing those deflectors actually run those saws more than a couple of times a year. Try putting a few hundred to a thousand hours on a saw and you will see how such band aids stand up over time.


----------



## tbone75

Poolins are all done ! Now back to real saws ! LOL


----------



## IEL

I have a little homelite I really want to get going, but with 3 pioneers, and 4 stihls on my bench right now, it will have to wait.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I sold a saw once....little Homelite Super EZ Automatic. I missed that little saw when I sold it...well....today it cane home! Now it is sporting a scored cylinder and piston. He said "if it isn't worth fixing you can probably just pull parts off of it. Awesome! Now to find a piston and cylinder as I know he won't want to pay me to fix it. My time to me is free....but to bill out a rebuild for a customer, probably do better on the 'bay and find him another saw ready to go.


----------



## DSS

Jimmy in NC said:


> I sold a saw once....little Homelite Super EZ Automatic. I missed that little saw when I sold it...well....today it cane home! Now it is sporting a scored cylinder and piston. He said "if it isn't worth fixing you can probably just pull parts off of it. Awesome! Now to find a piston and cylinder as I know he won't want to pay me to fix it. My time to me is free....but to bill out a rebuild for a customer, probably do better on the 'bay and find him another saw ready to go.




I'll have to look for sure, but I should have a p/c for your saw here.


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> I'll have to look for sure, but I should have a p/c for your saw here.





Go ahead and send that P62 down here,may as well have a 3rd 6 cube Pioneer. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> Go ahead and send that P62 down here,may as well have a 3rd 6 cube Pioneer. :msp_rolleyes:




How about 25#s of frozen dog turds? Lmao.


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> How about 25#s of frozen dog turds? Lmao.



I was expecting frozen cow patties ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I see Sparky down there , hows it going ?


----------



## tbone75

Got my blasting cabinet today ! But no soda stuff ? Ordered them at the same time ? Dang slugs !

Now where can I set it up ? :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

Oh crap !!

gotta keep in good with the farmers round here so I took in a MS361 
no start,,he bought it new,said always hard starting.
flywheel was hitting the leg of the coil !

gapped it with a bizz card and starts 4th pull.
what a POS to work on.
new sprocket/rim,sharpened chain,went to dress bar and found it bent in THREE places ! LOL !

Good news is he's bringing me an Olympic 950F super 
sez chain brake don't work,,,,,got a run over 945,parts should fit ??

MORE free veggies this summer !!!! 

what I wont do for food


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh crap !!
> 
> gotta keep in good with the farmers round here so I took in a MS361
> no start,,he bought it new,said always hard starting.
> flywheel was hitting the leg of the coil !
> 
> gapped it with a bizz card and starts 4th pull.
> what a POS to work on.
> new sprocket/rim,sharpened chain,went to dress bar and found it bent in THREE places ! LOL !
> 
> Good news is he's bringing me an Olympic 950F super
> sez chain brake don't work,,,,,got a run over 945,parts should fit ??
> 
> MORE free veggies this summer !!!!
> 
> what I wont do for food



Fresh veggies is well worth it !


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/1819.htm#post1991533 :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Speaking of 200T , finally got the intake boot! Now I can get it sent home !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

DSS said:


> I'll have to look for sure, but I should have a p/c for your saw here.



Let me know. I'd love to put this one back together.... always hated I got rid of it. Sad it came back this way.. but at least it came back!


----------



## DSS

Jimmy in NC said:


> Let me know. I'd love to put this one back together.... always hated I got rid of it. Sad it came back this way.. but at least it came back!




Pm me your address.


----------



## tbone75

The 200T is all together and fires right up and idles , BUT falls on its nose real bad ! Seems I read they have problems with these carbs. ? In the USC now.


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> Pm me your address.



I suppose your sending him the frozen cow patties , and I get the frozen dog turds. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Bet I can get more than 30' with this steel !


Its all down hill !


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy,,satday a guy is bringing three super ez'3 to me to look at.
he says look like new in the cases,all used to run.
$60 for all three.

also giving me a david Bradley


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jimmy,,satday a guy is bringing three super ez'3 to me to look at.
> he says look like new in the cases,all used to run.
> $60 for all three.
> 
> also giving me a david Bradley



The other Marc got a big pile of Homies and Macs the other day ! Wonder what he has ? He tried talking me into some Macs ! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,,got ahold of the dolmar guy.
he says it's a PS54 ?? must be 540.
ran it dry three years ago.
will take $80 for it.
bringing it satday.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,got ahold of the dolmar guy.
> he says it's a PS54 ?? must be 540.
> ran it dry three years ago.
> will take $80 for it.
> bringing it satday.



Good deal !!


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> I suppose your sending him the frozen cow patties , and I get the frozen dog turds. :msp_sneaky:




You can have both Boner. I got lots


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> You can have both Boner. I got lots



What a nice cow you is !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl haven't heard anything about my O-Rings on BO ! I have all kinds of o-rings,but not sure they will work? Would sure like to fire up my 372 ! Its looking a lot like a saw now ! LOL


----------



## dancan

It's a durn good thing them Husuqeez are number 1 .







John and Ron sure work on a lot of them ........ for a couple of "R" guys ...... good thing they don't work ......right ???


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It's a durn good thing them Husuqeez are number 1 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John and Ron sure work on a lot of them ........ for a couple of "R" guys ...... good thing they don't work ......right ???



Better go back and count , I work on more Steels than Huskys ! 

Could be cause I have more Steels than Huskys ? LOL In boxes too ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Stihl haven't heard anything about my O-Rings on BO ! I have all kinds of o-rings,but not sure they will work? Would sure like to fire up my 372 ! Its looking a lot like a saw now ! LOL



Don't you have any dealers round?

I can prolly go get you a couple from one of my dealers and send em to ya!


----------



## dancan

I sure see a lot of red x's when I look at the pics LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Don't you have any dealers round?
> 
> I can prolly go get you a couple from one of my dealers and send em to ya!



Haven't found any dealers close yet ? They will show up sometime ? LOL Not like I need the saw ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I sure see a lot of red x's when I look at the pics LOL



You got them painted on your glasses?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Haven't found any dealers close yet ? They will show up sometime ? LOL Not like I need the saw ! :msp_rolleyes:



Oh yes you do!

Say it with me John......."I must have more saws!":msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I sure see a lot of red x's when I look at the pics LOL



Its all in yer head ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Oh yes you do!
> 
> Say it with me John......."I must have more saws!":msp_tongue:



I meant a saw to use right now ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I meant a saw to use right now ! :msp_tongue:



Offer stands!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Evening all. 

Hope your world is doing well.


----------



## dancan

:msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

Sorry , not you Uncle Rob , It was for JJ , John and Jerry .


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Hope your world is doing well.



Still spinning round..........

Hey rob!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Hope your world is doing well.



Hey uncle Rob,,,still spinning.


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry,,you see my post on the dolmar ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Jerry,,you see my post on the dolmar ??



Just seen it, that sounds good. I will send you a PM.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Jimmy,,satday a guy is bringing three super ez'3 to me to look at.
> he says look like new in the cases,all used to run.
> $60 for all three.
> 
> also giving me a david Bradley




Well...Geeze Ron....if you shave and just leave the sideburns you could climb up 3 large trees.....limb them a bit......cut them off ...then climb up on top...sit down and have a cup o' tea.....I seen it before!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well...Geeze Ron....if you shave and just leave the sideburns you could climb up 3 large trees.....limb them a bit......cut them off ...then climb up on top...sit down and have a cup o' tea.....I seen it before!!!



I seen it to, back in the 70`s I think it was a Red Rose commercial.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I seen it to, back in the 70`s I think it was a Red Rose commercial.



I think you're right......and the message was...he did all that before coffee time....LOL!!! (Or tea time)


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Hope your world is doing well.



Be better if this 200T was going home ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well...Geeze Ron....if you shave and just leave the sideburns you could climb up 3 large trees.....limb them a bit......cut them off ...then climb up on top...sit down and have a cup o' tea.....I seen it before!!!



THATS what I forgot to do today !!!
shave..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> THATS what I forgot to do today !!!
> shave..




Time to lather up ol' bud....LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Ready to try out , soon as the soda stuff shows up ! Idgits !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> THATS what I forgot to do today !!!
> shave..



Didn't you say that last week?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Time to lather up ol' bud....LOL!!



Really !!! 

I take it down to about 1/8 in !

you didn't see the pix last time ??

do it twice a year 

been waiting for DCD to come back to use it for nesting 

nadians always late !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Really !!!
> 
> I take it down to about 1/8 in !
> 
> you didn't see the pix last time ??
> 
> do it twice a year
> 
> been waiting for DCD to come back to use it for nesting
> 
> nadians always late !!



Hes froze in ! You leave him in the pool ?


----------



## roncoinc

Started on a husky 350 today,,,FEEEELTHY !!!

how ya gonna rebuild a saw in one day when it takes 1/2 day just to clean it !! ??

everything nice except top cover is faded 

this one gonna be a keeper anyway.

got the new p&c inside here for measuring.

gonna do this one for ME !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Started on a husky 350 today,,,FEEEELTHY !!!
> 
> how ya gonna rebuild a saw in one day when it takes 1/2 day just to clean it !! ??
> 
> everything nice except top cover is faded
> 
> this one gonna be a keeper anyway.
> 
> got the new p&c inside here for measuring.
> 
> gonna do this one for ME !



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Time to lather up ol' bud....LOL!!



Just TMI , way way TMI......


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hes froze in ! You leave him in the pool ?



Jeezzzzz,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, you would think even a nadian would know to get out of the pool when the water starts to get hard !! 

he just disappeared one day so I assumed he headed for someplace warm ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just TMI , way way TMI......



Your the one with yer head in the gutter ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jeezzzzz,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, you would think even a nadian would know to get out of the pool when the water starts to get hard !!
> 
> he just disappeared one day so I assumed he headed for someplace warm ??



He aint named DCD fer nuttin ! You really think he could think that far ahead ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

372 so far.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Jimmy,,satday a guy is bringing three super ez'3 to me to look at.
> he says look like new in the cases,all used to run.
> $60 for all three.
> 
> also giving me a david Bradley



Sounds like a heck of a deal to me! Ofcourse I also am collecting mini macs too...




roncoinc said:


> Started on a husky 350 today,,,FEEEELTHY !!!
> 
> how ya gonna rebuild a saw in one day when it takes 1/2 day just to clean it !! ??
> 
> everything nice except top cover is faded
> 
> this one gonna be a keeper anyway.
> 
> got the new p&c inside here for measuring.
> 
> gonna do this one for ME !



Hey you have to do one for yourself every now and then to keep it fun.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> 372 so far.



Looking good John. I am eager to get into my next 372 and get it out of boxes so I can quit kicking them all over the place. Maybe I'll get a minute tomorrow to start a list of what I need for it. One thing I know I'll need that's pretty odd is a set of cylinder bolts. My 365 had the wrong bolts for the cylinder so I robbed these for the last project.


----------



## tbone75

Wonder if the new Smurf 350 will out do my Smurf 350 ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Looking good John. I am eager to get into my next 372 and get it out of boxes so I can quit kicking them all over the place. Maybe I'll get a minute tomorrow to start a list of what I need for it. One thing I know I'll need that's pretty odd is a set of cylinder bolts. My 365 had the wrong bolts for the cylinder so I robbed these for the last project.



Not sure I have any like them ? I will look tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

No comments on Orange saws!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 372 so far.



Lookin good lil buddy!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No comments on Orange saws!!



Darn good saws !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Darn good saws !



:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Not sure I have any like them ? I will look tomorrow.



No worries Grandpa Slug, I have to order some of those same O rings you are waiting on along with that little elbow from the flywheel to the carb box and a brake handle... this is the saw that was run over. Ohh yeah.. gotta get that black piece that covers the brake assembly. I'm sure that a Stihl would have been a better wheel chock.. dang husky wouldn't stop a loaded quad axle dump truck!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright.. time. Big day pumping water tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> No worries Grandpa Slug, I have to order some of those same O rings you are waiting on along with that little elbow from the flywheel to the carb box and a brake handle... this is the saw that was run over. Ohh yeah.. gotta get that black piece that covers the brake assembly. I'm sure that a Stihl would have been a better wheel chock.. dang husky wouldn't stop a loaded quad axle dump truck!



I gt a brake handle from that HS place for 15.00.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> No comments on Orange saws!!



Hey it's not our fault your saws only got half painted!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright.. time. Big day pumping water tomorrow.



Check sawagain for them parts.

Nite


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Hey it's not our fault your saws only got half painted!:msp_rolleyes:



Too bad they got that much Orange on them, devalues them just a tad cause of that.


----------



## tbone75

Where is the Stihl disser ? LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too bad they got that much Orange on them, devalues them just a tad cause of that.



But Jerry white is so plain and ordinary! Plus it shows dirt real bad and stains easily!

That's why orange saws is better!

:msp_tongue:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> But Jerry white is so plain and ordinary! Plus it shows dirt real bad and stains easily!
> 
> That's why orange saws is better!
> 
> :msp_tongue:



Ahhhhh......Adam of the lethal logic. 

Hey Adam. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ahhhhh......Adam of the lethal logic.
> 
> Hey Adam. ;-))



Where ya been SLACKER !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Where ya been SLACKER !



Teaching a newb the 40hp lathe. Don't like to take my eyes off him for a minute. I stand/sit by the E stop. 

Good kid. But it he tries to switch a lever the wrong way when it's time to stop...... Well, ya see what I mean. 

Like teach a kid to shoot. Don't want to forget anything. 

This lathe has no conscience. 

Chaps would do no good. 

Hey John


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Ahhhhh......Adam of the lethal logic.
> 
> Hey Adam. ;-))



Lethal logic.......that don't sound good

Hey rob!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Teaching a newb the 40hp lathe. Don't like to take my eyes off him for a minute. I stand/sit by the E stop.
> 
> Good kid. But it he tries to switch a lever the wrong way when it's time to stop...... Well, ya see what I mean.
> 
> Like teach a kid to shoot. Don't want to forget anything.
> 
> This lathe has no conscience.
> 
> Chaps would do no good.
> 
> Hey John



I never enjoyed teaching a newbie. LOL To much stress for me ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I never enjoyed teaching a newbie. LOL To much stress for me ! :msp_scared:



You be right. 

You can never say:"He'll never do that". They will!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You be right.
> 
> You can never say:"He'll never do that". They will!!!!



Seen it happen more times than not !


Playing on flea bay,didn't get it. LOL Another 371 parts saw. I didn't need it that bad ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Seen it happen more times than not !
> 
> 
> Playing on flea bay,didn't get it. LOL Another 371 parts saw. I didn't need it that bad ! :msp_scared:




That's like fishing. It's not called catching. It's just great fun.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seen it happen more times than not !
> 
> 
> Playing on flea bay,didn't get it. LOL Another 371 parts saw. I didn't need it that bad ! :msp_scared:



Just another Orange turd saw, no great loss....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just another Orange turd saw, no great loss....LOL



:msp_scared:

Jerry ! Your being so MEEN ! :msp_razz:


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

May be a long night , started to many saws ? Another storm moving in tonight ? Getting old ? Stihlotosis ? Poolinitist ? Didn't work on no Huskys today ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slug bot slide by ! No sleep yet ............... try again. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Slug bot slide by ! No sleep yet ............... try again. :msp_thumbdn:



Good luck Ol Buddy!!


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All UZZZZZZzzzlackerZZzzzz.....!!



Hey Rob!!


----------



## dancan

Me no zzzslackerzzz but "some" of the otherzzz .......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning.....


----------



## tbone75

Wish I was slakin ! 3 hr nap was it !:msp_mad:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Wish I was slakin ! 3 hr nap was it !:msp_mad:



Maybe a nap today?


----------



## Cantdog

3/27/13.........snowin'.........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 3/27/13.........snowin'.........



Spitting snow here too , not suppose to get much ?


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah an inch or so....maybe.....just dreary....


----------



## DSS

Snowin here too. Hard. But so far its melting. 

Morning guys.


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> Snowin here too. Hard. But so far its melting.
> 
> Morning guys.



No mail box hunting today ? :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> No mail box hunting today ? :msp_thumbdn:




Dammit


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaawwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...............

clear blue skies and above freezing !!


----------



## farrell

mornin boys and girls!

coffees brewin.....


----------



## farrell

i need a fire lit under me azz! cant get motivated to do anything lately..................been hangin round with john too much!:msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just getting back in from my drive over to Halifax and back. Just a little overcast here, a few flurries and above freezing, noit a bad day at all. Took another full truckload of firewood to my friend Tom, now my leather work gloves are all wet and my hands are all stained ," orange", yuck!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ahh.. while you slugs are sliding around.. I've already chewed one nut job out for the day. He started getting mouthy with me and said "Where is your boss?" while he was on speaker phone. Owner of the company was standing beside me and just says.. "I'm right here too...." 

Some people think we have a magic wand to make mud dry instantly. All I have to say is when the grader is sliding, it's not fit to stone it. Sorry....

Construction used to be fun.. now it's all just arguing and e-mail trails... 


What to do next...ohh yeah....look up saw parts! :msp_tongue:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been doing all my recent cutting using my P26 and P28 Pioneers, must be a nostalgia thing or I needed to be reminded of how good we have it nowadays.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Holy chit, just seen the county snowplough go by, roads have been bare for a week or more, dept must still have some money left over from this years budget....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Holy chit, just seen the county snowplough go by, roads have been bare for a week or more, dept must still have some money left over from this years budget....LOL



Hey they are just trying to make a living!


----------



## DSS

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ahh.. while you slugs are sliding around.. I've already chewed one nut job out for the day. He started getting mouthy with me and said "Where is your boss?" while he was on speaker phone. Owner of the company was standing beside me and just says.. "I'm right here too...."
> 
> 
> 
> Some people think we have a magic wand to make mud dry instantly. All I have to say is when the grader is sliding, it's not fit to stone it. Sorry....
> 
> 
> 
> Construction used to be fun.. now it's all just arguing and e-mail trails...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What to do next...ohh yeah....look up saw parts! :msp_tongue:




They started calling us two weeks ago wanting driveways paved. 

Uh huh.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey they are just trying to make a living!



Yeah,..plowing season is just about over for those guys, guess they need to get a little bit more for the war chest. Road supervisors and maintenance guys will soon be out patching pot holes.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

DSS said:


> They started calling us two weeks ago wanting driveways paved.
> 
> Uh huh.



We have a drum plant here that will make 250 Tons / hr. with 3 - 200 Ton silos. We run pretty much year round here.. no breaks except for a 1 week shut down for maintenance. Joys of being far enough south.


----------



## farrell

i push green button on shiney machine year round


----------



## DSS

We have a Cedar Rapids, 180-200 tph maxes us out. We have three 100 ton silos. Usually quit middle of november but we have run into december. Start up second or third week in may.


----------



## tbone75

Decided to do something different today , 49SP is close to being ready to try out ! Need to file the bolt holes for the coil,rubbing the flywheel after doing away with the base gasket. 026 squish . Ring didn't break this time,I bought a gooder one ! LOL Why I didn't in the first place ????

May just have to take a little nap !


Been running that 200 carb through the USC while I am working on the 49. Try it again after my nap ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Super slacker reporting for duty. 

Morning guys..


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Super slacker reporting for duty.
> 
> Morning guys..



I think you be fighting for THIRD place for that title !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still wet n sloppy outside so its back to the shop for some indoor mechanic work.


----------



## tbone75

Had a nice little nap , may be able to go again ?

My soda stuff just got here, now I can play with the blaster !


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> Had a nice little nap , may be able to go again ?
> 
> 
> 
> My soda stuff just got here, now I can play with the blaster !




I saw a video yesterday of a guy blasting with dry ice. I never heard tell of it before. Was doing a good job and left no mess except for a little puddle of water. 

Probably cost a fortune to get set up though. You need C02.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hmmm... something a little quiet around here... 

John must be busy playing in the new blast cabinet.


----------



## dancan

He might just be having a blast ......Or a snooze ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> He might just be having a blast ......Or a snooze ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Nope ................... got the 49SP as far as I can for now,very close ! Put the carb back on the 200T PIA,started putting fuel in it. Made a big puddle under it ! Fuel line is leaking where it goes into the tank,going to put the other one back in. After I see if it will run ? Water was real dirty in the USC.Carb didn't look dirty ?

Slug break now !


----------



## tbone75

May need another Slug nap ? Or I shouldn't have stopped ! LOL

Pork lion chops fer dinner ! Not sure what else ? Don't really care ! LOL Chops are OK part of the time,just not very often ! Pork roast is way better ! I like it way better than beef roast. But I will eat either one ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> May need another Slug nap ? Or I shouldn't have stopped ! LOL
> 
> Pork lion chops fer dinner ! Not sure what else ? Don't really care ! LOL Chops are OK part of the time,just not very often ! Pork roast is way better ! I like it way better than beef roast. But I will eat either one ! LOL



HA HA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

just put a pork roast in the oven !! 

my "special" rub on it and coating,,taters,carrotts,celery,onions and parsnips


----------



## roncoinc

While it's cooking going to go down to the shop and play with my new olly limpic 950F super 
chain brake don't work,found the 945 I have is same stuff


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> While it's cooking going to go down to the shop and play with my new olly limpic 950F super
> chain brake don't work,found the 945 I have is same stuff



The Olympic 950 is one of the first modern 50cc chainsaws I ever owned, chainbrake handles were the first thing that got broke on them.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> HA HA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just put a pork roast in the oven !!
> 
> my "special" rub on it and coating,,taters,carrotts,celery,onions and parsnips




Mmmmmmmm..........parsnips.........


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Olympic 950 is one of the first modern 50cc chainsaws I ever owned, chainbrake handles were the first thing that got broke on them.



Not on this one !!

brake band broke,,,looking at the drum I can tell why 
all fixed now,works fine.

the 945 has a rim sprocket on it and I thot to change it to the 950,,but,,,the spur on the 950 is in fine shape,making me wunder how many miles the saw has on it ??


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Mmmmmmmm..........parsnips.........



That time of year to go dig em up !! 

never used to like em,,until a friend of mine went out and dug some up and cooked them and I tried,,,,,,,mmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,............good !
NOT like the 6 month old ones from the store


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Not on this one !!
> 
> brake band broke,,,looking at the drum I can tell why
> all fixed now,works fine.
> 
> the 945 has a rim sprocket on it and I thot to change it to the 950,,but,,,the spur on the 950 is in fine shape,making me wunder how many miles the saw has on it ??



Well if the brake band wore through then the drum must have turned over a lot of times


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HA HA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just put a pork roast in the oven !!
> 
> my "special" rub on it and coating,,taters,carrotts,celery,onions and parsnips



Sounds real good !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well if the brake band wore through then the drum must have turned over a lot of times



Looking at the burn marks on the drum I would expect that "somebody" ran it with the brake on !! 

Cm'on Jerry,,i gave a good clue/hint,,you should have caught that !


----------



## tbone75

My poke chops is ready !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds real good !!



Almost done !!
gotta keep an eye on it now,dont want to over cook it,,like it nice and rare 
well,,medium rare..........


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Looking at the burn marks on the drum I would expect that "somebody" ran it with the brake on !!
> 
> Cm'on Jerry,,i gave a good clue/hint,,you should have caught that !



Something would have melted before that would happen, rubbing on the drum for a few years likely, brake on til the band wears through, not likely.


----------



## roncoinc

After I chow down will go back to the shop and see how this thing runs..
IF it will start ??
guy said he ran it dry before putting it away.
even got a bar cover and a good spare chain 
don't have to gut the legs off my jeans


----------



## roncoinc

Wuz just wunderin,,,,,,,,,,, how many look at a pic we post and try to pic out details in the background ??
see what brand tools are used,,
what parts or saws layin around ?
what kind of soda or beer ?
general things in the background ??
or do most just look at the main object and that's it ??

I try to look at everything !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Something would have melted before that would happen, rubbing on the drum for a few years likely, brake on til the band wears through, not likely.



Well,,the drum shows burn marks.
most of the band was missing.
replacing it I saw it has two thin strips of band,not one piece of thick metal band,not much there.
so,,i don't know HOW it happened BUT,heated up the drum enuf to turn color,two piece THIN band broken..
sumthin happened that involved heat and a breaking band ??
running with brake on wuz just MY guess ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well,,the drum shows burn marks.
> most of the band was missing.
> replacing it I saw it has two thin strips of band,not one piece of thick metal band,not much there.
> so,,i don't know HOW it happened BUT,heated up the drum enuf to turn color,two piece THIN band broken..
> sumthin happened that involved heat and a breaking band ??
> running with brake on wuz just MY guess ??



Good guess but I have two of them 950`s, on one saw the brakeband was always too tight so I removed the band and handle. The second saw worked fine but after a few years of use I broke the brake lever off when it was strapped to the back of my Artic Cat a branch caught it and snapped it off. Used the clutch cover and brake assembly from the other saw to fix it but not the dragging brakeband.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Almost done !!
> gotta keep an eye on it now,dont want to over cook it,,like it nice and rare
> well,,medium rare..........



Dang... I 've got pork chops defrosting for tomorrow night but tonight is just a lousy pizza. You guys are killing me! A good pork roast is a rare occasion around here. Hope you two enjoy!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey JOHN!!!! Guess WHAT????????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wuz just wunderin,,,,,,,,,,, how many look at a pic we post and try to pic out details in the background ??
> see what brand tools are used,,
> what parts or saws layin around ?
> what kind of soda or beer ?
> general things in the background ??
> or do most just look at the main object and that's it ??
> 
> I try to look at everything !!



Thought I was one of the few who did that . LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good guess but I have two of them 950`s, on one saw the brakeband was always too tight so I removed the band and handle. The second saw worked fine but after a few years of use I broke the brake lever off when it was strapped to the back of my Artic Cat a branch caught it and snapped it off. Used the clutch cover and brake assembly from the other saw to fix it but not the dragging brakeband.



LOL !!!!!

you should know how well trees and chainsaws get along !!
one found a chance to get even ! 

checked this one for how free the drum turns and seems fine,,don't know if there is any run out involved to hit the band,,but I don't really care 
I will check and see how free it turns when running,,otherwise I taint gonna worry bout it 
for a couple hours fahtin around and a $5 rim,,i,m happy,,so far,,now if it runs ??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey JOHN!!!! Guess WHAT????????



No idea ??????


----------



## tbone75

You get that 590 J-Red I was after on flea bay ?


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dang... I 've got pork chops defrosting for tomorrow night but tonight is just a lousy pizza. You guys are killing me! A good pork roast is a rare occasion around here. Hope you two enjoy!



BBbbbuuuuuuuuuurrpppp !!!! 

man that wuz GOOD !!

cooked to 140 deg in the center,just a tad rare and TASTY !!

I found the pork roast the cheapest piece of meat in the market today $1.98 lb....boston butt,boneless,not much fat at all.
I AM such a cheap SOB !!
I am SO cheap I will buy a roast like that and make my own sausage to save a dollar !


----------



## roncoinc

To the shop to put fuel in a saw,...


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dang... I 've got pork chops defrosting for tomorrow night but tonight is just a lousy pizza. You guys are killing me! A good pork roast is a rare occasion around here. Hope you two enjoy!



Mine was real good ! Fried taters and corn the OL froze last year !


----------



## Cantdog

Crappy day here all day.....snow this morning and rain the rest of the day.....worked on shop overhaul some more....making progress.....

There is a road down to the lake that goes right by the corner of my shop...very expensive house down there.....well a line tree blew down that last big blow we had.....28" spruce....fell right down along the side of the road...took out his power and phone lines....been watching it, waiting for the caretaker to show up and see what he was going to contribute to the clean up.....of course he showed up today..raining....myself....not that interested.... So I hear this whirring...then it stops......then a different whirring....????.... I go out and he has a little.....not sure what....maybe a 350..353 or something stuck in the trunk and he is frantically cutting it out with a 346.......I stopped him and we talked...said I'd help him clean it up and I wanted 16' of the butt....we could load the top 4' sticks in his dump trailer with my tractor bucket..he was all good with that. I went in the shop and fueled the 80 with the 24" winsor and new Oregon chain... He was taken back by that ol' saw....I layed right into it...just letting her roll...big ol' chips roostertailing right off the top of the bar about 16'or more....I don't think he'd ever seen a real saw cut.....about 10 mins and it was over....in more ways than one....when I cut the stump....I encountered barbed wire three times in the single cut.....she didn't cut so great after that...LOL!! I did get to use my new grinding station again though!!

The reason I wanted the butt was just to have a soild worthless log at the shop to tune and try out saws in....be great for that....I never have anything to cut around the shop in the summer so this will fit the bill nicely......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> No idea ??????




I finally snapped out of my own sluggishness and got your box in the mail today!!! Should be at your place Fri...said on the ticket..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!!!
> 
> you should know how well trees and chainsaws get along !!
> one found a chance to get even !
> 
> checked this one for how free the drum turns and seems fine,,don't know if there is any run out involved to hit the band,,but I don't really care
> I will check and see how free it turns when running,,otherwise I taint gonna worry bout it
> for a couple hours fahtin around and a $5 rim,,i,m happy,,so far,,now if it runs ??



They are a really good little chainsaw, only one I had among the bigger saws back 20 years ago, here is a recent pict of the one with the rebuilt brake,


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You get that 590 J-Red I was after on flea bay ?



No......


----------



## pioneerguy600

No body ,but nobody owns big saws around here but me and once in a while I get to take one of mine out and show what a real saw can do...LOL


----------



## dancan

Same starter rope spools you had in last pic , no ash tray or script bottles so I wasn't if it was your place .....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No......



Someone wanted it just a little more than me. LOL

Thanks for the parts Robin ! Least I am ready for them now ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No body ,but nobody owns big saws around here but me and once in a while I get to take one of mine out and show what a real saw can do...LOL



Same here...I don't cut softwood much anymore so it was a real treat to bury the 24" to the hilt and just can opener right through it......24" of ash cuts a little different....that makes my muffler blue on the 80....LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Someone wanted it just a little more than me. LOL
> 
> Thanks for the parts Robin ! Least I am ready for them now ! LOL



I am sorry that took so darn long John....hope it's all stuff you can stihl use.....threw in something funny 

as well.....hope you get a chuckle.......LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I am sorry that took so darn long John....hope it's all stuff you can stihl use.....threw in something funny
> 
> as well.....hope you get a chuckle.......LOL!!



No hurry at all ! I need something other than a Steel to do today ! LOL The 49 was just the thing to do ! Looking good now !

Really wonder WHAT you may have put in there ! :msp_scared:


Guess I will go try to start that Steel ? I know it starts,but if it will run fer chit ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> No body ,but nobody owns big saws around here but me and once in a while I get to take one of mine out and show what a real saw can do...LOL



Well Dan does but he lives a few miles away over the big hill...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> That time of year to go dig em up !!
> 
> never used to like em,,until a friend of mine went out and dug some up and cooked them and I tried,,,,,,,mmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,............good !
> NOT like the 6 month old ones from the store




Sliced 1/4" thick and a little olive oil baked in the oven. 

Good cold the next day!!!!!

And those are store bought. I'll have to check at The Green Dragon farmers market on Friday. 

Got me wondering now Ron.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Same here...I don't cut softwood much anymore so it was a real treat to bury the 24" to the hilt and just can opener right through it......24" of ash cuts a little different....that makes my muffler blue on the 80....LOL!!!



When everyone else is running 50cc or smaller poorly tuned saws with non sharp chains on them and they are tryin to wear their way through a nice 30-32" pine, spruce or hemlock then a modified 066 flattop with the preferred flywheel and crank with a freshly filed chisel chain just blasts through that stuff jaws drop and a lot of jawing breaks out....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well Dan does but he lives a few miles away over the big hill...LOL



Only because he borrows yours ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> No hurry at all ! I need something other than a Steel to do today ! LOL The 49 was just the thing to do ! Looking good now !
> 
> Really wonder WHAT you may have put in there ! :msp_scared:
> 
> 
> Guess I will go try to start that Steel ? I know it starts,but if it will run fer chit ? LOL



Nothing bad or meen......just something I thought you might get a kick out of......no mini macs....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only because he borrows yours ! :msp_w00t:



I wasn`t going to mention , the other guy`s saws but you did....LOL


----------



## tbone75

The 200 runs lots better , but stihl wants to fall on its nose and idle high .The next sec. it runs perfect. Its way way better than it was ! So maybe I should run it through the USC some more.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well Dan does but he lives a few miles away over the big hill...LOL



The saws belong to "the other guy" LOL , I gots no saws


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> When everyone else is running 50cc or smaller poorly tuned saws with non sharp chains on them and they are tryin to wear their way through a nice 30-32" pine, spruce or hemlock then a modified 066 flattop with the preferred flywheel and crank with a freshly filed chisel chain just blasts through that stuff jaws drop and a lot of jawing breaks out....LOL



LOL I bet they do!! The ol' 80 is bone stock.....never pulled the cyl......238 lbs of comp..every time....holds her own pretty well....pretty heavy by todays standards....but brutus power/torque...good runner..good AV....quiet in a throaty sorta way.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Thought I was one of the few who did that . LOL





roncoinc said:


> BBbbbuuuuuuuuuurrpppp !!!!
> 
> man that wuz GOOD !!
> 
> cooked to 140 deg in the center,just a tad rare and TASTY !!
> 
> I found the pork roast the cheapest piece of meat in the market today $1.98 lb....boston butt,boneless,not much fat at all.
> I AM such a cheap SOB !!
> I am SO cheap I will buy a roast like that and make my own sausage to save a dollar !



So delicious.....



tbone75 said:


> Mine was real good ! Fried taters and corn the OL froze last year !



Wish the wife could do some putting up food or cooking...I do all of that around here.



Cantdog said:


> Crappy day here all day.....snow this morning and rain the rest of the day.....worked on shop overhaul some more....making progress.....
> 
> There is a road down to the lake that goes right by the corner of my shop...very expensive house down there.....well a line tree blew down that last big blow we had.....28" spruce....fell right down along the side of the road...took out his power and phone lines....been watching it, waiting for the caretaker to show up and see what he was going to contribute to the clean up.....of course he showed up today..raining....myself....not that interested.... So I hear this whirring...then it stops......then a different whirring....????.... I go out and he has a little.....not sure what....maybe a 350..353 or something stuck in the trunk and he is frantically cutting it out with a 346.......I stopped him and we talked...said I'd help him clean it up and I wanted 16' of the butt....we could load the top 4' sticks in his dump trailer with my tractor bucket..he was all good with that. I went in the shop and fueled the 80 with the 24" winsor and new Oregon chain... He was taken back by that ol' saw....I layed right into it...just letting her roll...big ol' chips roostertailing right off the top of the bar about 16'or more....I don't think he'd ever seen a real saw cut.....about 10 mins and it was over....in more ways than one....when I cut the stump....I encountered barbed wire three times in the single cut.....she didn't cut so great after that...LOL!! I did get to use my new grinding station again though!!
> 
> The reason I wanted the butt was just to have a soild worthless log at the shop to tune and try out saws in....be great for that....I never have anything to cut around the shop in the summer so this will fit the bill nicely......



Always fun to impress them!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nothing bad or meen......just something I thought you might get a kick out of......no mini macs....LOL!!



OK ....................... I feel fine now,had that stunt pulled on me a while back ! But I got some sucker to take it ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL I bet they do!! The ol' 80 is bone stock.....never pulled the cyl......238 lbs of comp..every time....holds her own pretty well....pretty heavy by todays standards....but brutus power/torque...good runner..good AV....quiet in a throaty sorta way.....



I never had the pleasure to run an 80 but I know that type of power. I have caught a few chainsaw guys off guard when I pull out the P60,61,62 or 655 with a decent 32" bar and chain on it, they don`t rev real high but they just roar from start to finish and will keep up well with an stock 046-066 running the same size bar and chain.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Wuz just wunderin,,,,,,,,,,, how many look at a pic we post and try to pic out details in the background ??
> see what brand tools are used,,
> what parts or saws layin around ?
> what kind of soda or beer ?
> general things in the background ??
> or do most just look at the main object and that's it ??
> 
> I try to look at everything !!




Looks like you are short of HD plastic bags, scotchbrite, and duck food. 

Time for a box!! 

Hey Ron.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Looks like you are short of HD plastic bags, scotchbrite, and duck food.
> 
> Time for a box!!
> 
> Hey Ron.



DCD eats plastic pellets.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I never had the pleasure to run an 80 but I know that type of power. I have caught a few chainsaw guys off guard when I pull out the P60,61,62 or 655 with a decent 32" bar and chain on it, they don`t rev real high but they just roar from start to finish and will keep up well with an stock 046-066 running the same size bar and chain.




There's alot to be said for little loss of rpm in the cut.......just an exhaust note change....LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> DCD eats plastic pellets.



From Purina?????

Hey Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> There's alot to be said for little loss of rpm in the cut.......just an exhaust note change....LOL!!!



I miss that when running the more modern saws, those older reed valve saws had some grunt, they just dogged in and pulled harder the bigger the stick got. One hundred cc of reed valve engine power is a whole different way of chainsawing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to run out on a emergency service call.BBL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Same starter rope spools you had in last pic , no ash tray or script bottles so I wasn't if it was your place .....



I guess YOU do look !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I am sorry that took so darn long John....hope it's all stuff you can stihl use.....threw in something funny
> 
> as well.....hope you get a chuckle.......LOL!!



Whatever it was will be good,,,John is easily entertained


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> OK ....................... I feel fine now,had that stunt pulled on me a while back ! But I got some sucker to take it ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Who was the sucker?! I wonder if he still wants it!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Time.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Whatever it was will be good,,,John is easily entertained



So .................................... :msp_sneaky:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Sliced 1/4" thick and a little olive oil baked in the oven.
> 
> Good cold the next day!!!!!
> 
> And those are store bought. I'll have to check at The Green Dragon farmers market on Friday.
> 
> Got me wondering now Ron.



In WW2 my father crashed behind enemy lines in Germany..
he grew up farming so knew about winter crops.
he told me farmers will mark where the parsips are so they wont get destroyed.
survived three weeks on parsnips and snow sneaking back to friendly territory.
don't member if that was the first or the third time he got shot down.
but every time I eat parsnips I remember ..
funny thing is like I said,,,didn't like them till about 5 years ago !!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Time.



Nite


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> In WW2 my father crashed behind enemy lines in Germany..
> he grew up farming so knew about winter crops.
> he told me farmers will mark where the parsips are so they wont get destroyed.
> survived three weeks on parsnips and snow sneaking back to friendly territory.
> don't member if that was the first or the third time he got shot down.
> but every time I eat parsnips I remember ..
> funny thing is like I said,,,didn't like them till about 5 years ago !!



Never had them things , don't know what they look like ?


----------



## roncoinc

the OLy runs !!! 

then the string broked 

back on it tomorrow..


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> In WW2 my father crashed behind enemy lines in Germany..
> he grew up farming so knew about winter crops.
> he told me farmers will mark where the parsips are so they wont get destroyed.
> survived three weeks on parsnips and snow sneaking back to friendly territory.
> don't member if that was the first or the third time he got shot down.
> but every time I eat parsnips I remember ..
> funny thing is like I said,,,didn't like them till about 5 years ago !!



Wow. 

My next-door neighbor growing up was a radioman on a bomber was shot down and captured.

Humbling. Parsnips are so sweet. Love them cold.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never had them things , don't know what they look like ?



They look like large whitish carrots, we grew them 3-4" dia X up to 4' long, wern`t woody or nothing, just good eating in stews or fried in a bit of butter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

then the string broked 

back on it tomorrow..[/QUOTE]

You will make it all good and pretty, then with a bit of lipstick it will be attractive......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> then the string broked
> 
> back on it tomorrow..



You will make it all good and pretty, then with a bit of lipstick it will be attractive......LOL[/QUOTE]

Gots to purdy it up ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They look like large whitish carrots, we grew them 3-4" dia X up to 4' long, wern`t woody or nothing, just good eating in stews or fried in a bit of butter.



May have seen them somewhere ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You will make it all good and pretty, then with a bit of lipstick it will be attractive......LOL



Gots to purdy it up ! :msp_thumbup:[/QUOTE]

I have proved this over and over,..a new bar and chain will sell a saw the fastest/easiest. A nicely painted up bar with a new chain will be a close second. The worst looking saw with a new bar and chain will sell before a really nice looking powerhead with a ratty bar on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May have seen them somewhere ?



Grocery store?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Grocery store?



Could be ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gots to purdy it up ! :msp_thumbup:



I have proved this over and over,..a new bar and chain will sell a saw the fastest/easiest. A nicely painted up bar with a new chain will be a close second. The worst looking saw with a new bar and chain will sell before a really nice looking powerhead with a ratty bar on it.[/QUOTE]

That new bar makes it look like it hasn't been used. LOL They like that !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have proved this over and over,..a new bar and chain will sell a saw the fastest/easiest. A nicely painted up bar with a new chain will be a close second. The worst looking saw with a new bar and chain will sell before a really nice looking powerhead with a ratty bar on it.



That new bar makes it look like it hasn't been used. LOL They like that ![/QUOTE]

Yup,..they is easily fooled.


----------



## tbone75

Slug is done fer . Should be able to sleep tonight !

Time !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slug is done fer . Should be able to sleep tonight !
> 
> Time !



Nite John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Time to get a movin ya bunch of ZZZlakerzzz !


----------



## Cantdog

yeah...yeah...yeah........I'm on it.....


----------



## tbone75

Slug is up ! Up and down a couple times,but got some sleep. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Up and heading out...something wrong here...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright I am up..


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright I am up..



I've been up for 2 hours ! SLACKER !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I wasn't a slacker until I started hanging out here.......


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I wasn't a slacker until I started hanging out here.......



You trying to say were a bad influence ? :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You trying to say were a bad influence ? :msp_razz:



If the shoe fits.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> You trying to say were a bad influence ? :msp_razz:



Who said anything about it being bad?


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaawwwnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...................

mumble,,,,,,mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Scooterbum

Ya'll quiet down. I'm still tryin' ta sleep...........


----------



## DSS

Just saw the sun for about 20 minutes. First time since saturday


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ladies. Think I will.need to take a half day from work just to catch up with you mouthy bunch of women. 

Looks like me and the OL will be moving to NC around the 17 of April. Already have a couple trips and visits planed. I know one things for sure....there are more trees in NC. 

Gotta run to the store and pick up my new drum and spur for the little 36. Its been two weeks.....the part should be there, right?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ladies. Think I will.need to take a half day from work just to catch up with you mouthy bunch of women.
> 
> Looks like me and the OL will be moving to NC around the 17 of April. Already have a couple trips and visits planed. I know one things for sure....there are more trees in NC.
> 
> Gotta run to the store and pick up my new drum and spur for the little 36. Its been two weeks.....the part should be there, right?



don't let them roots sink too deep do ya? i've been where i'm at the longest i ever lived anywhere since attaining "adulthood". 7 years. previous record was 6 years but average was more like 2. i'd hate to move now with all the "valuables" me and the OL have managed to accumulate. what part of north cakalaki you talking bout? i spent time in the armpit of north america (j'ville, nc) bout 2/3 of the way through last century. flat, tobacco fields. western half is beautiful with mountains and trees.


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> Just saw the sun for about 20 minutes. First time since saturday



Can't see the sun when yer head is where the sun don't shine. 

Hi Chris ol buddy !


----------



## tbone75

Working on my 521 today,just figured out its a heated handle. LOL Be very surprised if it works,they had bare wires smashed between the air box and bracket.Plus they had the bracket on bassackerds. Had to cut a notch in the new air box for the wires. Now I am trying to put the coil on. PIA so far ! Very odd set up on that thing ! The old coil had got into the flywheel,bearings seem good ? Getting the wire run to the switch again is the hard part ! Need to pull the flywheel just to get my fingers in there to do it ! Not sure why I decided to tear into it today? LOL
I hope I have some recoil parts too,need the rope holder.What ever that is called ? LOL Half of its missing.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jerrycmorrow said:


> don't let them roots sink too deep do ya? i've been where i'm at the longest i ever lived anywhere since attaining "adulthood". 7 years. previous record was 6 years but average was more like 2. i'd hate to move now with all the "valuables" me and the OL have managed to accumulate. what part of north cakalaki you talking bout? i spent time in the armpit of north america (j'ville, nc) bout 2/3 of the way through last century. flat, tobacco fields. western half is beautiful with mountains and trees.



J'Ville... not sure what's worse, there or Fayete 'Nam..... both on the areas of "Do Not Visit" in NC. Not as many tobacco fields left these days as most are soybean. 

Come up to the Raleigh area and we pick up some trees and hills. Where I'm from, west of Greensboro, there was plenty of hard wood and rolling hills.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Anyone know if there is a marking on a Husky saw that says it is an EPA model or do you just have to figure it out? Is it stamped on the serial tag or something?


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Anyone know if there is a marking on a Husky saw that says it is an EPA model or do you just have to figure it out? Is it stamped on the serial tag or something?



Green gas cap ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Green gas cap ??



Maybe.. I dunno. Trying not to order the wrong parts for my 288 Husky... shows an EPA part number and a non EPA part number for the carb screw duct.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Maybe.. I dunno. Trying not to order the wrong parts for my 288 Husky... shows an EPA part number and a non EPA part number for the carb screw duct.



On an old saw like that probly epa had limiters on the carb adj screws.
so get the non epa and if carb has limiters take them off.


----------



## DSS

Jerry, you ever see one of these? I never did, found it in a box of loose parts I got on the weekend. 






Pioneer part 471906

POK-ETTE chain breaker. 

Kinda cool.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Working on my 521 today,just figured out its a heated handle. LOL Be very surprised if it works,they had bare wires smashed between the air box and bracket.Plus they had the bracket on bassackerds. Had to cut a notch in the new air box for the wires. Now I am trying to put the coil on. PIA so far ! Very odd set up on that thing ! The old coil had got into the flywheel,bearings seem good ? Getting the wire run to the switch again is the hard part ! Need to pull the flywheel just to get my fingers in there to do it ! Not sure why I decided to tear into it today? LOL
> I hope I have some recoil parts too,need the rope holder.What ever that is called ? LOL Half of its missing.




O-OH John.....Do you mean the recoil pulley????? Hope you mean something else....the recoil housing and pulley are 521 specific....nothing else fits...only 521 parts will work...


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Working on my 521 today,just figured out its a heated handle. LOL Be very surprised if it works,they had bare wires smashed between the air box and bracket.Plus they had the bracket on bassackerds. Had to cut a notch in the new air box for the wires. Now I am trying to put the coil on. PIA so far ! Very odd set up on that thing ! The old coil had got into the flywheel,bearings seem good ? Getting the wire run to the switch again is the hard part ! Need to pull the flywheel just to get my fingers in there to do it ! Not sure why I decided to tear into it today? LOL
> I hope I have some recoil parts too,need the rope holder.What ever that is called ? LOL Half of its missing.



If you pull the flywheel might as well replace the crank seal whle you're there......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> On an old saw like that probly epa had limiters on the carb adj screws.
> so get the non epa and if carb has limiters take them off.



That's a wonderful idea! Thanks Ron!


----------



## farrell

Afternoon all!

Lazy day!

Last day of work for the week

Nice three day weekend ahead:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> O-OH John.....Do you mean the recoil pulley????? Hope you mean something else....the recoil housing and pulley are 521 specific....nothing else fits...only 521 parts will work...



Yes dang it !!!!! Tried one off a 49Sp,to short ! :bang: Got it all together without pulling the flywheel. Half of its stihl there,could work for a bit?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Lazy day!
> 
> Last day of work for the week
> 
> Nice three day weekend ahead:msp_thumbsup:



Enjoy it as you deserve it! 

We have to work tomorrow although we can't get stone as the quarries are all close and no concrete to be had.... ohh well. Hopefully it will turn into a short day as we run out of materials!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Yes dang it !!!!! Tried one off a 49Sp,to short ! :bang: Got it all together without pulling the flywheel. Half of its stihl there,could work for a bit?



Hey if restoring old saws was easy, every one would do it! Keep at it buddy, you'll get it!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey if restoring old saws was easy, every one would do it! Keep at it buddy, you'll get it!



No problem ! Sawagain had the the recoil for 30.00 . Didn't have just the pully,but the housing should make good trading stock. LOL This saw is getting a little more costly,but it will be good to go ! LOL Just hope the heated handle works ? Not that I need it,just be nice. LOL Only thing I need for it now is a brake handle. Haven't seen one of them anywhere yet ?


----------



## tbone75

More parts ! Good orange parts ! My 371 is going to be a little better now,plus I have a nice used 371 top end coming for it.


----------



## IEL

Sorry I have been so quiet the last few days... Trying to keep up with AS and tractorbynet isnt easy...


----------



## tbone75

Under the crud this 371 is in nice shape,what there is left of it. LOL Won't need to split this one ! :msp_thumbsup:
Now to decide if I want to build another one ? LOL Won't need to many more parts ! Stihl have the BB kit for one. LOL


Yes I know its a saw,got to fix it up ! LOL I don't look at saws as parts,they are just saws needing a few more parts ! LOL


Got a Eeko 341 today too,needs a little work. LOL I keep selling them too fast ! Don't have one for me!!


----------



## tbone75

Got a box from Jimmy today too ! :msp_thumbsup:

Thanks Jimmy !


----------



## roncoinc

Got the Olly lympic 950F Super bagged and tagged and put away today with startron in it to see if that stuff works..

needed an AV rubber and yestday I put in a brake band that don't rub,,tuned the carb a tad,sharpened the chain,dressed the bar,runs nice.

this is from the guy I just worked on his MS361.
the bar was bent in FOUR places on it.
was going to dress it ,,found one edge fine,the bottom edge worn all to hell !
aked him how often he flipped the bar,, never !!

the bar on this oly was worn the same way but I was able to salvage it,going to run it turned over anyway.
the chain with it had never been sharpened that I could see,and a 1/2 worn good chain came with it too.
16 in bar and 50cc " SUPER " whatever THAT means on an OLY,i don't know,should do fine for a small saw.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> No problem ! Sawagain had the the recoil for 30.00 . Didn't have just the pully,but the housing should make good trading stock. LOL This saw is getting a little more costly,but it will be good to go ! LOL Just hope the heated handle works ? Not that I need it,just be nice. LOL Only thing I need for it now is a brake handle. Haven't seen one of them anywhere yet ?




Good job....how's the heater switch???? Seem normal??? Should detent solidly in "1", "0" and "2" positions......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good job....how's the heater switch???? Seem normal??? Should detent solidly in "1", "0" and "2" positions......



Funny thing about that , didn't see one ? LOL Only switch I see is the on/off. Got wires running into the handle and down to the flywheel. Did I miss it some where ? LOL Or maybe its not there ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I did find a brake handle for the 521, 25.00 on flea bay , I passed ! LOL Sorta,offered 10.00 for it. Says it fits a 70E and a couple others too?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Got a box from Jimmy today too ! :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks Jimmy !



Glad they help you out John!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Glad they help you out John!



Wasn't expecting a whole clutch ! That helped !

Now I need more parts for 371 #2 ! LOL Some time later ! It goes on the back burner a while I think.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got the Olly lympic 950F Super bagged and tagged and put away today with startron in it to see if that stuff works..
> 
> needed an AV rubber and yestday I put in a brake band that don't rub,,tuned the carb a tad,sharpened the chain,dressed the bar,runs nice.
> 
> this is from the guy I just worked on his MS361.
> the bar was bent in FOUR places on it.
> was going to dress it ,,found one edge fine,the bottom edge worn all to hell !
> aked him how often he flipped the bar,, never !!
> 
> the bar on this oly was worn the same way but I was able to salvage it,going to run it turned over anyway.
> the chain with it had never been sharpened that I could see,and a 1/2 worn good chain came with it too.
> 16 in bar and 50cc " SUPER " whatever THAT means on an OLY,i don't know,should do fine for a small saw.



That Olympic is really a fairly good built saw, too bad they have O , that is Zero presence any where in this Province and that goes mostly all over NA.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Wasn't expecting a whole clutch ! That helped !
> 
> Now I need more parts for 371 #2 ! LOL Some time later ! It goes on the back burner a while I think.



That isn't a complete clutch....it is missing a drum and bearing!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> wasn't expecting a whole clutch ! That helped !
> 
> Now i need more parts for 371 #2 ! Lol some time later ! It goes on the back burner a while i think.



nah!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> That isn't a complete clutch....it is missing a drum and bearing!



Drum and bearing taint nuttin to find ! LOL Clutch is much harder to find cheap ! LOL :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> nah!!



OK , just depends on what parts I run across. LOL


Smart arse Nadians ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Drum and bearing taint nuttin to find ! LOL Clutch is much harder to find cheap ! LOL :msp_thumbup:



As much as everyone around here helps each other out, I am glad I finally can help some one. I am so new to this though, I just don't have a collection of extras yet!


----------



## tbone75

Parts list so far for the 371 #2.
Muffler & bolts
Wrap handle
coil
Air filter & mount
AV springs
Brake handle
Intake boot
Plus ????


Just what I can think of at the moment.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> As much as everyone around here helps each other out, I am glad I finally can help some one. I am so new to this though, I just don't have a collection of extras yet!



Your doing a great job !

Thanks very much !

All you got was Mini-Macs ! :msp_scared:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got a honey do again. Put a bulb in a outside light. LOL BBL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Parts list so far for the 371 #2.
> Muffler & bolts
> Wrap handle
> coil
> Air filter & mount
> AV springs
> Brake handle
> Intake boot
> Plus ????
> 
> 
> Just what I can think of at the moment.



Didn't you send me a wrap handle for a 371 ??
or what was it for ??
395 ??


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy,,how goes the studying ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Your doing a great job !
> 
> Thanks very much !
> 
> All you got was Mini-Macs ! :msp_scared:
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



When you have no top handle saws....you go with what you can get. Plus Sparky is going to be near me now so he can add insight!



roncoinc said:


> Jimmy,,how goes the studying ??



Been slow this last week but wife flies out tomorrow for Cape Town S Africa for a week so I will get some down time and get to it hard. I already pulled the CB out of "your" truck!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK , just depends on what parts I run across. LOL
> 
> 
> Smart arse Nadians ! LOL



You will be grabbing every part you come across for that saw!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Didn't you send me a wrap handle for a 371 ??
> or what was it for ??
> 395 ??



That was a 395 wrap.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> When you have no top handle saws....you go with what you can get. Plus Sparky is going to be near me now so he can add insight!
> 
> 
> 
> Been slow this last week but wife flies out tomorrow for Cape Town S Africa for a week so I will get some down time and get to it hard. I already pulled the CB out of "your" truck!



Not a place I would care to go ! Scary over there !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You will be grabbing every part you come across for that saw!!



Maybe :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> .......
> Been slow this last week but wife flies out tomorrow for Cape Town S Africa for a week so I will get some down time and get to it hard. I already pulled the CB out of "Dan's" truck!



Thanks for starting to clean it out for me !
Get your wife to get you a deal on a BestBier while she's in SA .


----------



## tbone75

I really wonder why I got this 371 ? Didn't really need it for parts ? Not even sure it was CAD , already have a 365,2065 with BB kit,371,372 all about the same saw.
It was a good price !


----------



## tbone75

I know why now ! I got that 371 top end almost free !  Plus stihl have a BB kit for one !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Funny thing about that , didn't see one ? LOL Only switch I see is the on/off. Got wires running into the handle and down to the flywheel. Did I miss it some where ? LOL Or maybe its not there ? LOL[/QU
> 
> 
> Probably missing....it is located right behind the pull handle....near the carb adjustments.....can't miss it...if it's there....you'll see the 1...0...2 numbers cast into the case......looks pretty much like the kill switch...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing about that , didn't see one ? LOL Only switch I see is the on/off. Got wires running into the handle and down to the flywheel. Did I miss it some where ? LOL Or maybe its not there ? LOL[/QU
> 
> 
> Probably missing....it is located right behind the pull handle....near the carb adjustments.....can't miss it...if it's there....you'll see the 1...0...2 numbers cast into the case......looks pretty much like the kill switch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK , the hole is there. LOL No dang switch ! Wonder how hard that is to find ?
> Do you happen to know if a 52 brake handle will fit the 521 ? I would guess it will?
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK , the hole is there. LOL No dang switch ! Wonder how hard that is to find ?
> Do you happen to know if a 52 brake handle will fit the 521 ? I would guess it will?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah it'll fit..........................................................................................................................................................................................................I do know where there is 1 (one) NOS heater switch for that 521E...............................................................................................................................................
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah it'll fit..........................................................................................................................................................................................................I do know where there is 1 (one) NOS heater switch for that 521E...............................................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really ?
Click to expand...


----------



## sefh3

Evening all,
Hope things are going well for everyone???
I did work on a blower today. Replaced the fuel line and filter. Runs like a champ now.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening all,
> Hope things are going well for everyone???
> I did work on a blower today. Replaced the fuel line and filter. Runs like a champ now.



Stihl not a saw , but close. LOL 2 stroke I hope !


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> OK , the hole is there. LOL No dang switch ! Wonder how hard that is to find ?
> Do you happen to know if a 52 brake handle will fit the 521 ? I would guess it will?



I would be very surpriced if it doesn't, but the starter sides of those saws were quite different, so I am not sure...

Anyway, there hasn't been many fights lately, so someone may need to start one - I can't do it, as I have a "yellow card" that hasn't expired yet....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...really......got one for my 521 from the same guy.........and one for my 451EV from the same guy......both near impossible to find..........99.9% impossible that is......I know he stiil has one more for the 521...........I been whording it as a spare.........guy don't do money.......trades Jonsereds stuff he needs......
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be very surpriced if it doesn't, but the starter sidedes of those saws were quite different, so I am not sure...
> 
> Anyway, there hasn't been many fights lately, so someone may need to start one - I can't do it, as I have a "yellow card" that hasn't expired yet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You pick up a reprimand...:msp_scared:
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be very surpriced if it doesn't, but the starter sidedes of those saws were quite different, so I am not sure...
> 
> Anyway, there hasn't been many fights lately, so someone may need to start one - I can't do it, as I have a "yellow card" that hasn't expired yet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Niko ! Sorry I am no help starting fights. LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

SawTroll said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be very surpriced if it doesn't, but the starter sidedes of those saws were quite different, so I am not sure...
> 
> Anyway, there hasn't been many fights lately, so someone may need to start one - I can't do it, as I have a "yellow card" that hasn't expired yet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL You been acting up Niko?????...LOL!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Stihl not a saw , but close. LOL 2 stroke I hope !



Nope not a saw but it was a 2 stroke Stihl.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...really......got one for my 521 from the same guy.........and one for my 451EV from the same guy......both near impossible to find..........99.9% impossible that is......I know he stiil has one more for the 521...........I been whording it as a spare.........guy don't do money.......trades Jonsereds stuff he needs......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to likely I have any parts he wants ! LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Nope not a saw but it was a 2 stroke Stihl.



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## dancan

Been scroungin' round for some commercial racking to use at the shop and had to find some building materials to build a storage shed outside to hide the garbage tires .
Yesterday I scored on a decktruck load of 16ft racking (24" , 40" , 42" wide)  with plenty of cross pieces , 4 sheets of unused steel roofing , 1 full box of new vinyl siding , 1 full box of Cape Cod wooden siding , several pieces of some pre-finished siding , 4 2x10 floor trusses , a small skid of steel roofing trim .......100$$
I also picked up a Dewalt 18v circular saw and 50 32" rubber tiedown straps for 55$ and 35 bundles of shingles at 5$ a bundle .
Today we started to move stuff in the shop to get some of the racking up , found out that the ceiling is really only 15'10" so I got to fire up the Stihl chop saw to fix the racking LOL
Threw out a ton of scrap that was buried in that corner of the shop , I think I made a dent in the pile LOL 
Then we decided where to set up the next section so I could build a mezzanine so more stuff to move 
I did find some saw stuff that I forgot I had 
I may have overdone it a bit today but a little one of these and a couple of this cough medicine is smoothing out any issues .
I don't know the name of the guy that had to climb up the racking to cut off the end of some metal shelf 12' up with the Stihl chop saw so we could set the rack in it's final place . 
I did find my 2165 parts saw that I may turn into a project  
We'll cut up some of the racking , bolt it together , roof and side it for a cheep cheep shed LOL


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> You pick up a reprimand...:msp_scared:



Quite a few actually, but I haven't been banned since late 2007! :msp_smile:

Edit, sloppy quoting here, this is the second time in a few minutes that I had to fix it....:bang::bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few actually, but I haven't been banned since late 2007! :msp_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Mods are tough but fair.
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Been scroungin' round for some commercial racking to use at the shop and had to find some building materials to build a storage shed outside to hide the garbage tires .
> Yesterday I scored on a decktruck load of 16ft racking (24" , 40" , 42" wide)  with plenty of cross pieces , 4 sheets of unused steel roofing , 1 full box of new vinyl siding , 1 full box of Cape Cod wooden siding , several pieces of some pre-finished siding , 4 2x10 floor trusses , a small skid of steel roofing trim .......100$$
> I also picked up a Dewalt 18v circular saw and 50 32" rubber tiedown straps for 55$ and 35 bundles of shingles at 5$ a bundle .
> Today we started to move stuff in the shop to get some of the racking up , found out that the ceiling is really only 15'10" so I got to fire up the Stihl chop saw to fix the racking LOL
> Threw out a ton of scrap that was buried in that corner of the shop , I think I made a dent in the pile LOL
> Then we decided where to set up the next section so I could build a mezzanine so more stuff to move
> I did find some saw stuff that I forgot I had
> I may have overdone it a bit today but a little one of these and a couple of this cough medicine is smoothing out any issues .
> I don't know the name of the guy that had to climb up the racking to cut off the end of some metal shelf 12' up with the Stihl chop saw so we could set the rack in it's final place .
> I did find my 2165 parts saw that I may turn into a project
> We'll cut up some of the racking , bolt it together , roof and side it for a cheep cheep shed LOL



Sounds like a great day, fer a MEEN Nadian.


----------



## Scooterbum

SawTroll said:


> Quite a few actually, but I haven't been banned since late 2007! :msp_smile:
> 
> Edit, sloppy quoting here, this is the second time in a few minutes that I had to fix it....:bang::bang:



*Slacker........................*


----------



## dancan

I think someone may have to learn how to use proxy servers and open up new user accounts (on other websites of course) to start fights .........


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> *Slacker........................*



Talk about SLACKERS ! You must be real busy ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> I think someone may have to learn how to use proxy servers and open up new user accounts (on other websites of course) to start fights .........



When I first started on this site, I wonder how many people did that. Some of the fights going on then just never seemed to make sense.


----------



## sefh3

Could you imagine how fun that would be if you had some cotton candy.....


----------



## dancan

I'll be putting up 2 units 16' of racking , 1 10' long the other 12' long ,maybe a third , lotsa shelving and cutting up a couple for the shed , giving away a few sets after that .
John !!!! plenty of space for you're saw boxes , when you come up , bring a trailer .....


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Could you imagine how fun that would be if you had some cotton candy.....



I'm outa that  , I should make a call and get some back up just in case 
3 or 4 of these will get me close enough but I'm happy not to have to go there .


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those Mods are tough but fair.


Sloppy quoting again, but I fixed it - I don't always agree with the mods, but I don't complain - they are just people, like all of us!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Not a place I would care to go ! Scary over there !




Hey I ain't going!




dancan said:


> Thanks for starting to clean it out for me !
> Get your wife to get you a deal on a BestBier while she's in SA .



Ohh yes....no biggie to clean it out as it stays pretty clean. So what is BestBier? I guess I should go Google that....


----------



## dancan

Yes , Google is your friend LOL


----------



## dancan

I think Time Reg Tm Ronco Inc is knocking at the door .....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

A swinging sawmill....nah better not ask for that.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> A swinging sawmill....nah better not ask for that.



Wimp !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Wimp or not...its time.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> I think Time Reg Tm Ronco Inc is knocking at the door .....



I told um te go away , caint afford the royalty fees but I don't think ease lisenin .


----------



## tbone75

Nuttin but SLACKERS tonight !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Didn`t use a saw or work on a saw today, got nothin to add.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Didn`t use a saw or work on a saw today, got nothin to add.



Jerry ! That is just not right ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Slug time !


----------



## Cantdog

So..... the ZZZZzzzzlackerZZzzz......seem to be Zzzzlakin on this fine spring morning.........I got two maples to take out, and a bunch of brush to hack/remove and then that spruce butt stick to retrieve this morning.....gonna start the day running saws and the tractor.....gonna get muddy!!!


----------



## RandyMac

'sup Robin?


----------



## dancan

Calling for 50 and sun here today  , sounds like a great day to dump a few trees and make some mud LOL
Hey Randy , your weather settled this time of year ?


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> 'sup Robin?



Same 'ol...same 'ol...snow's almost gone....sun's getting stronger...trying to get things cleaned up around the shop before it gets to dry to burn.....how 'bout you?? Making a little headway on your book??


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Calling for 50 and sun here today  , sounds like a great day to dump a few trees and make some mud LOL
> Hey Randy , your weather settled this time of year ?




Yep hopefully I can get that butt stick to where I want it without getting it muddy.......just gonna be for cookie cutting/saw tuning ....but no need to saw through mud/dirt...


----------



## RandyMac

Our weather varies some. We had frost a couple days ago, some sun and showers, it is warmer up some, still too wet to garden.


----------



## sachsmo

No garden work this weekend here.

There are still remnants of the snow we got Sunday/Monday.

The big (4') drifts are melted down to 'bout a foot and a half, calling for rain Sunday.

10 inches and 30MPH winds do pile it up on the open flatlands!

Starting to second think the location of some of the Fraser Furs I planted:censored:


----------



## dancan

Robin , I can lend you my wife's grandfather's slick so you can peel that cookie stick , you'll just have to turn up a nice handle for it .


----------



## tbone75

Good morning fellow slackers. 50 and sunny here today ! Good day to get my mini green house up.


----------



## sachsmo

You gonna use that for some meds fer self medication?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning fellow slackers!


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaawwwnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,......................

mumble,mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,................

COFFEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## roncoinc

cheapest I seen one of these around..

Husqvarna 55 Rancher chainsaw


----------



## tbone75

Jerry was right , already looking for more 371/2 parts ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> cheapest I seen one of these around..
> 
> Husqvarna 55 Rancher chainsaw



Looks clean, I could take that one. LOL


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> Looks clean, I could take that one. LOL




How does he know it runs great, there's no pullcord??


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> How does he know it runs great, there's no pullcord??



I must stihl be half asleep , missed that ! :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Ron you should grab that 55 , could make a few bucks on it ! No way to stat it,could get that price down too !


----------



## roncoinc

This is the guy that gave me all the dumpster saws awhile back.fixed one up and sold it back to him for $100 
there was some other good stuff there too.

he said this was his personal saw,put a china top end on it for him,didnt charge much.
look at the JUNK he has in the back ground !! LOL !!

he gives me lot's of stuff,hope he sells it.

Husqvarna 55 Chain Saw


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you should grab that 55 , could make a few bucks on it ! No way to stat it,could get that price down too !



I just looked at where it is at,,aint goin there !!
1 1/2 hrs of driving hell and back !


----------



## tbone75

Got my toaster over yesterday ! Twice as big as my other one ! Got everything I need to start playing around now ! My other oven was barely big enough to put a jug in ! A 066 jug that is. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Jerry was right , already looking for more 371/2 parts ! LOL



Prob get a 365 cheaper ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I just looked at where it is at,,aint goin there !!
> 1 1/2 hrs of driving hell and back !



Not worth all that !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , I can lend you my wife's grandfather's slick so you can peel that cookie stick , you'll just have to turn up a nice handle for it .



Thanks Dan but it's clean now and I intend to keep it that way......not fond of spud work.....

I have to turn a handle for a friends Slick....gonna used some of that real curly maple I sent down to John...if it goes good and comes out well perhaps I can spin one up for you.......perhaps we can work out a "Fluid" kinda deal...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Prob get a 365 cheaper ?



Just need a few more parts for this one.
recoil,coil,av springs,clutch drum,brake handle,intake boot,muffler


----------



## dancan

BaHahahahahhahahahahahahhahahaha , cough ......


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Just need a few more parts for this one.
> recoil,coil,av springs,clutch drum,brake handle,intake boot,muffler



Maybe a carb too? Got to dig,may have one.


----------



## tbone75

Anyone hear anything from Rob ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> BaHahahahahhahahahahahahhahahaha , cough ......



Not that kinda "Spin one up"...Dan......


----------



## pioneerguy600

DSS said:


> How does he know it runs great, there's no pullcord??



Seen one on eBay last night that is supposed to, kind of run, always thought they either ran or don`t run....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Bet we don't get mail today ? Got parts that would have been here today !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Anyone hear anything from Rob ?



Just eMails.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Not that kinda "Spin one up"...Dan......



LOL,..up in smoke!:sigarette:
Just another Bob Marley day!


----------



## dancan

Speaking of spinning one up , in my piles of "good" junk , I have an old Beaver cast iron wood lathe , I guess I'd better find a motor so it will spin .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bet we don't get mail today ? Got parts that would have been here today !



Why no mail today ??

good thing that home shopping TV chanell don't sell saw parts,John would be glued to the tv !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Speaking of spinning one up , in my piles of "good" junk , I have an old Beaver cast iron wood lathe , I guess I'd better find a motor so it will spin .



Is it older than mine ? 1900 ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Why no mail today ??
> 
> good thing that home shopping TV chanell don't sell saw parts,John would be glued to the tv !!



Good Friday aint it?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Why no mail today ??
> 
> good thing that home shopping TV chanell don't sell saw parts,John would be glued to the tv !!



Great idea Ron ! The chainsaw TV shopping chanell!


----------



## tbone75

Must be mail today,says out for delivery !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good Friday aint it?



It's Friday !! ???


----------



## dancan

Slug TV ........Oh wait that channel is already on the air , just turn the dial to Ebaiz Chainsaw .......


----------



## tbone75

That HL place is having a sale , 10% off for a week, I think ? Type in Easter


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's Friday !! ???



Yep ! Even good friday !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Slug TV ........Oh wait that channel is already on the air , just turn the dial to Ebaiz Chainsaw .......



Never heard of it ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Must be mail today,says out for delivery !



Should be another box incoming today too.......says delivery by 3/29.....just checked.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Should be another box incoming today too.......says delivery by 3/29.....just checked.....



Red saw parts ! And purdy wood ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Red saw parts ! And purdy wood ! :msp_thumbsup:



Hope most of it is stuff you can use......most of it....hehehe......:cool2:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That HL place is having a sale , 10% off for a week, I think ? Type in Easter



You see their price on starter rope ??
200 feet, $10 !


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> Hope most of it is stuff you can use......most of it....hehehe......:cool2:



Did a bench scrape off did ya?


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Looks like I'm goin tv shoppin:msp_unsure:

The ol sony is poppin real bad and takin a few tries to get it to turn on

I've had it for ten years and it was used when I got


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Did a bench scrape off did ya?



Only a little.......!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You see their price on starter rope ??
> 200 feet, $10 !



Crap ! Just bought some last week !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You see their price on starter rope ??
> 200 feet, $10 !



What size??? I need a spool of 5.5 or 6mm.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hope most of it is stuff you can use......most of it....hehehe......:cool2:



Oh my ! Forgot about that extra you put in there ! :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> You see their price on starter rope ??
> 200 feet, $10 !



$20 for a 371 handlebar.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Got my toaster over yesterday ! Twice as big as my other one ! Got everything I need to start playing around now ! My other oven was barely big enough to put a jug in ! A 066 jug that is. LOL



I love my big 4 slice toaster oven. Heating parts is so easy now!



tbone75 said:


> That HL place is having a sale , 10% off for a week, I think ? Type in Easter



I got that e-mail yesterday. I'm going to order a few things this weekend myself like my needed brake handle for my last 372 project.



roncoinc said:


> You see their price on starter rope ??
> 200 feet, $10 !



Yeah I saw that.. it's a good deal on that stuff. 

Anyone have thoughts on what size to use for 70/80 cc saws? I'm thinking #4. I probably should get a roll of the small stuff too for all of the *** I get though my shop. Heck at the price I should really get three rolls... :msp_unsure:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Oh my ! Forgot about that extra you put in there ! :msp_confused:



Let's just say it was a "Custom" part that came on a non-running parts saw......LOL!!!.. It may work good!! Never tried it.....thought I'd let you.......:smile2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You see their price on starter rope ??
> 200 feet, $10 !



Shows 17.99 here.


----------



## Scooterbum

What's HL ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

HLSupply - Google them.. I'd post a link but I'm a bit nervous there would be "A flag on the play"


----------



## AU_K2500

Busy day here. Dog to the vet. Drug test for new job. HF for ultrasonic cleaner. Then in the garage rest of the day tweaking carbs and tuning a couple saws. Then cleaning and boxing things up for a while....kinda sad


----------



## roncoinc

Starter rope #3.5 200' spool


----------



## farrell

Gots to get the oil changed in the impala today too

Gonna clean and sharpen saws at some point this weekend

Need to look for a steel lawn building to put all my chit in so it's not in my basement


----------



## Scooterbum

Got their website. Thanks Jimmy !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Starter rope #3.5 200' spool



Is that hefty enough to last in 372 sized machines? 

Looks like they recommend #4 or #4.5.... I don't know.. I'm looking for suggestions.


----------



## AU_K2500

Oh, got another tree iob tomorrow. Taking two big hackberries out of a residential yard. Should only take a couple hours.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Busy day here. Dog to the vet. Drug test for new job. HF for ultrasonic cleaner. Then in the garage rest of the day tweaking carbs and tuning a couple saws. Then cleaning and boxing things up for a while....kinda sad



Buying more tools before a move?! I like your style there Sparky.



Scooterbum said:


> Got their website. Thanks Jimmy !!



No problem! 



AU_K2500 said:


> Oh, got another tree iob tomorrow. Taking two big hackberries out of a residential yard. Should only take a couple hours.



Fun times! I've got a few people I should hook you up with when you get settled in here that cut a bit of firewood for sale.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Is that hefty enough to last in 372 sized machines?
> 
> Looks like they recommend #4 or #4.5.... I don't know.. I'm looking for suggestions.



4.5


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> 4.5



Thanks Jerry. I hate rewinding starters even though I am fairly quick about it. Nothing worse than pulling a starter tight to have it pop on you as you go to pull it over.


----------



## Scooterbum

Great.............now i'm putting an order together.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Probably the number one thing I do on all pull cord equipment, seems everyone lets them go with frayed cords. They get replaced everytime the come in here.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Great.............now i'm putting an order together.



Don't forget the code for an extra %10 off !


----------



## Cantdog

Looks like I gotta get a spool of 5.5mm/$20.00.....I got a spool of 3.5 and one of 4.5 but 4.5 is a tad small for my big Jonsereds....it works but is loose on the pulley....occasionally getting one wrap pinched in another.....a little bigger would be better...would work for small outboards too...


I'm with you Jerry...unless the rope is in very good condition it gets replaced on every client saw I repair (my own too).......the other thing that really bugs me is that "Tounge hanging out" look of an incorrectly tensioned recoil......that always gets fixed even if their cord is new.....even if I have no other reason to remove the recoil cover....just can't stand it!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Looks like I gotta get a spool of 5.5mm/$20.00.....I got a spool of 3.5 and one of 4.5 but 4.5 is a tad small for my big Jonsereds....it works but is loose on the pulley....occasionally getting one wrap pinched in another.....a little bigger would be better...would work for small outboards too...
> 
> 
> I'm with you Jerry...unless the rope is in very good condition it gets replaced on every client saw I repair (my own too).......the other thing that really bugs me is that "Tounge hanging out" look of an incorrectly tensioned recoil......that always gets fixed even if their cord is new.....even if I have no other reason to remove the recoil cover....just can't stand it!!



Only part I hate is getting a spring wound and back in ! I try to never let them out,but sometimes you got fix them too.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Only part I hate is getting a spring wound and back in ! I try to never let them out,but sometimes you got fix them too.



I had one on my Echo trimmer that I just could not get. Bought another spring that comes captured and popped it right in. Then I had the tool/holder and was able to get the original wound up and it now is waiting at a spare.....

They will make you get creative with your vocabulary though...


----------



## tbone75

That sale is from 3-30-13 to 4-1-13 Had to go read it again!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

That's why it is the Easter Weekend Sale! :msp_razz:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> That sale is from 3-30-13 to 4-1-13 Had to go read it again!



Just ordered and it took the code and gave me 10%. They have a good price on the elasto-start handles and cords. Ordered a few


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Scooterbum said:


> Just ordered and it took the code and gave me 10%. They have a good price on the elasto-start handles and cords. Ordered a few



I'll have to get my order together then too!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'll have to get my order together then too!



I just ordered a bunch the first of the week ! :msp_mad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Looks like I gotta get a spool of 5.5mm/$20.00.....I got a spool of 3.5 and one of 4.5 but 4.5 is a tad small for my big Jonsereds....it works but is loose on the pulley....occasionally getting one wrap pinched in another.....a little bigger would be better...would work for small outboards too...
> 
> 
> I'm with you Jerry...unless the rope is in very good condition it gets replaced on every client saw I repair (my own too).......the other thing that really bugs me is that "Tounge hanging out" look of an incorrectly tensioned recoil......that always gets fixed even if their cord is new.....even if I have no other reason to remove the recoil cover....just can't stand it!!



I need 5 for my bigger cc saws and even 5.5 for the oldies like the 600 series Pioneers and outboards. oThe first thing I was ever asked to fix on a chainsaw was to reinstall a recoil spring on dads 600 where they need to be rewound into the housing on the Fairbanks Morse starters. It is deeply recessed and quite problematic to hold the spring in place and keep shifting fingers to hold what has been wound in and to keep winding in the rest of the spring til its all in place.


----------



## Scooterbum

The absolutely worst bunch of "Enablers" I've ever seen..................


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Scooterbum said:


> The absolutely worst bunch of "Enablers" I've ever seen..................



Exactly!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> The absolutely worst bunch of "Enablers" I've ever seen..................



You aint seen the half of it, a lot goes on behind the scene in the PM`s.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You aint seen the half of it, a lot goes on behind the scene in the PM`s.....LOL



That aint no chit ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> The absolutely worst bunch of "Enablers" I've ever seen..................



Like you have any room to talk !! After what you just did to me !! :msp_sneaky:


Mr PC !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Like you have any room to talk !! After what you just did to me !! :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> Mr PC !



* I am anything but "Politically Correct"* there buddy !!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> * I am anything but "Politically Correct"* there buddy !!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Like you have any room to talk !! After what you just did to me !! :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> Mr PC !



*I went from painting to airbrushing to powdercoating. Now I'm bored again.
What's next?
Any ideas?*


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> *I went from painting to airbrushing to powdercoating. Now I'm bored again.
> What's next?
> Any ideas?*



Chrome plating ? LOL
I can spray paint,but never did anything with a air brush,I am no artist ! My youngest is very good at drawing anything ! She has drew up several tats for her friends. And likely herself ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Haven't done nuttin today ! Back just don't want to. LOL Its a Slug day !


----------



## Scooterbum

Been pullin' 16 hour days for awhile, I think I'm gonna quit early today. Got a little one waitin' on me to dye eggs .


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Been pullin' 16 hour days for awhile, I think I'm gonna quit early today. Got a little one waitin' on me to dye eggs .



Great plan ! That was always fun. LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Chrome plating ? LOL
> I can spray paint,but never did anything with a air brush,I am no artist ! My youngest is very good at drawing anything ! She has drew up several tats for her friends. And likely herself ? LOL



Chrome plating ? Lokked at that, too much EPA garbage.

Put an airbrush in that little girls hands....


----------



## tbone75

I hope tomorrow I can get my mini green house up. Going to today,but just can't do it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> You aint seen the half of it, a lot goes on behind the scene in the PM`s.....LOL



That's the dang truth! I feel I've only touched the tip of the ice berg in my bout of CAD!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Chrome plating ? Lokked at that, too much EPA garbage.
> 
> Put an airbrush in that little girls hands....



She is just to busy ! Getting married Apr. 20 th. LOL


EPA just kills everything fun !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's the dang truth! I feel I've only touched the tip of the ice berg in my bout of CAD!



Slight scratch. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> She is just to busy ! Getting married Apr. 20 th. LOL
> 
> 
> EPA just kills everything fun !



You better get your back right by then and get out your dancing shoes!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Slight scratch. LOL



Hey.. there is a reason why I ordered a bunch of stuff yesterday so it will show up next week while the wife is out of town! I'm learning quickly!


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I hope tomorrow I can get my mini green house up. Going to today,but just can't do it.



Don't push it. You need plants, I have everything from 'Maters to Pineapples growing in the greenhouse. Can always ship plants when it's time.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Slight scratch. LOL



*LOL !!! You would know LOL !!!*


----------



## Scooterbum

I heard when you look up CAD in the dictionary there's a picture of T-Bone...............just sayin'


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Don't push it. You need plants, I have everything from 'Maters to Pineapples growing in the greenhouse. Can always ship plants when it's time.



I only put a few things out. The dirt here is some of the worst you could find ! Nothing but clay and rocks ! I have a couple boxes I use plus put some stuff around the house.
Maters,cukes,onions,green beans,cabbage maybe a couple other things. Not very much of any of it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Scooterbum said:


> I heard when you look up CAD in the dictionary there's a picture of T-Bone...............just sayin'



You know what ISN'T in that picture with T-Bone??? 



A mini-mac! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I heard when you look up CAD in the dictionary there's a picture of T-Bone...............just sayin'



I only have a couple hundered !I know several way worse than me !


----------



## Scooterbum

Jimmy in NC said:


> You know what ISN'T in that picture with T-Bone???
> 
> 
> 
> A mini-mac! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Tried to do something bout' that once, but I think he sent it away.............


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You know what ISN'T in that picture with T-Bone???
> 
> 
> 
> A mini-mac! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Not any more !Found some sucker to take them of my hands ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I only put a few things out. The dirt here is some of the worst you could find ! Nothing but clay and rocks ! I have a couple boxes I use plus put some stuff around the house.
> Maters,cukes,onions,green beans,cabbage maybe a couple other things. Not very much of any of it.



Get some 5 gal. buckets and fill with potting soil. Put a hole in the bottom and plant a Mater then put a bush cuke or peppers in the top. Then hang it up. They do great


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Tried to do something bout' that once, but I think he sent it away.............



So the cats out of the bag !! Rotten arse !! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Get some 5 gal. buckets and fill with potting soil. Put a hole in the bottom and plant a Mater then put a bush cuke or peppers in the top. Then hang it up. They do great



Tried them hanging mater things a couple years,didn't do very well. I usually put the bush cukes in pots ,they do real good !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> So the cats out of the bag !! Rotten arse !! :msp_sneaky:



Gettin' slow in your old age there my friend........I figured you woulda' had me long before this.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Gettin' slow in your old age there my friend........I figured you woulda' had me long before this.



I really thought Marc did it ! LOL Ya got me good ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

gotta run......eggs waitin'


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> gotta run......eggs waitin'



Have fun !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I only have a couple hundered !I know several way worse than me !



Ohh well as long as there is someone worse than you .....:biggrin:



Scooterbum said:


> Tried to do something bout' that once, but I think he sent it away.............



Some unlucky fool got that box! Bet that fool sinks tons of money into making two or three of them run as he's just that silly!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohh well as long as there is someone worse than you .....:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Some unlucky fool got that box! Bet that fool sinks tons of money into making two or three of them run as he's just that silly!



Your already ate up ! Put money in a mini-mac ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Your already ate up ! Put money in a mini-mac ! :msp_razz:



Hey.. if I can end up with 2 or 3 Mini-Macs for less than a top handle.. I'll feel victorious! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I only have a couple hundered !I know several way worse than me !



You are joking ,right!...:msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey.. if I can end up with 2 or 3 Mini-Macs for less than a top handle.. I'll feel victorious! :msp_thumbup:



But you stihl got a mini-mac ! :msp_razz:


Get a Poulan XXV,cheap easy to fix and good running saws !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are joking ,right!...:msp_ohmy:



Not at all ! may be just a couple over that. LOL


You don't have a clue how many you have ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not at all ! may be just a couple over that. LOL
> 
> 
> You don't have a clue how many you have ! :hmm3grin2orange:


 Uhhh,...um...ahhh.
No one worse than you! I hear of a few collectors having a few saws but you is a whoarder....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> But you stihl got a mini-mac ! :msp_razz:
> 
> 
> Get a Poulan XXV,cheap easy to fix and good running saws !



One of the Minis I have to fix, period. It was Grandad's saw. That would be the last one I got. 

I'll get a Poulan eventually.. but right now I'm abstaining from more saw collection until I can assemble and get everything I already own is in working order.. well maybe not all the Mini's. I do want to get ONE running before I get any more.


I do want to get into milling and bit the bullet the other day and ordered a 32" bar. Now I am torn between a Panther II or a Granberg Mill. I think the Granberg is aluminum vs the steel of the Panther so it should be lighter. Also I like the idea that the Granberg can be made wider with just purchase of different rails and from what I gather the Panther is what it is for max width. Jerry, Jim, others care to share some first hand knowledge? I know that I can make one but finding that much time right now would be tough as it involves heading out to my dad's shop where my welder and all are located so will probably be purchasing the first Alaskan as opposed to building.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Uhhh,...um...ahhh.
> No one worse than you! I hear of a few collectors having a few saws but you is a whoarder....LOL



Said the pot to the kettle ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Said the pot to the kettle ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Who,me??...:msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who,me??...:msp_unsure:



If the shoe fits ? :hmm3grin2orange:


And it does !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I have 2 of them Eeko 300/341 top handles to get together ASAP ! Got another one sold already ! Then maybe get back to the 192s and 330 & 360 Eekos too ! Top handles go fast around here !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If the shoe fits ? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> And it does !! :hmm3grin2orange:



I am just,.a, ah, a, saving them from the crusher,..yeah ,that`s it..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am just,.a, ah, a, saving them from the crusher,..yeah ,that`s it..



No way you would ever let that happen ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have 2 of them Eeko 300/341 top handles to get together ASAP ! Got another one sold already ! Then maybe get back to the 192s and 330 & 360 Eekos too ! Top handles go fast around here !



Don`t know what anyone would see in them but to each his own I guess and sales prove it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No way you would ever let that happen ! :msp_scared:



Well I use a few undesirables for our spring excavator golf game, they usually are not reuseable after a couple rounds. Just orange ones and the odd grey/black crapsman....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t know what anyone would see in them but to each his own I guess and sales prove it.



Very light and easy to handle I guess? Not all that tough.


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> Uhhh,...um...ahhh.
> No one worse than you! I hear of a few collectors having a few saws but you is a whoarder....LOL



Ya' spelt one of them words wrong................


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Uncle Jerry.... just trying out some PizzOff and boy is that stuff amazing! This jug will look new again...well a little darker.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t know what anyone would see in them but to each his own I guess and sales prove it.



EGGS actally !!!!!!

that's why steals sell !!!!

" Don`t know what anyone would see in them but to each his own I guess and sales prove it "


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey Uncle Jerry.... just trying out some PizzOff and boy is that stuff amazing! This jug will look new again...well a little darker.



Yep,..stuff works and makes jugs darker. Blast cabinet and very fine glass beads restore color, actually its all I use these days.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> EGGS actally !!!!!!
> 
> that's why steals sell !!!!
> 
> " Don`t know what anyone would see in them but to each his own I guess and sales prove it "



Number one in sales world wide, hard to argue with that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Ya' spelt one of them words wrong................



Only one?


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey Uncle Jerry.... just trying out some PizzOff and boy is that stuff amazing! This jug will look new again...well a little darker.



You can thank Dancant for the name of that stuff


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Number one in sales world wide, hard to argue with that.



Yup,,,they are,,,,,,,,,,, and Mc D's sells the most hamburgers,,,,,,so they must be the best !! ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You can thank Dancant for the name of that stuff



Yup, Dancant came up with that misnomer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,,they are,,,,,,,,,,, and Mc D's sells the most hamburgers,,,,,,so they must be the best !! ??



A lot of people think so.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,,they are,,,,,,,,,,, and Mc D's sells the most hamburgers,,,,,,so they must be the best !! ??



YUK ! Burger King !!! Whopper !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> YUK ! Burger King !!! Whopper !!



Yuck--bleach---gaggg-belch buuuurrrrpppp, ...:fart:


----------



## tbone75

Had to go splurge at HL ! Got a 036 top end and husky 371 parts. LOL All I need for 371 -#2 is a recoil ,air duct thing by the flywheel,air filter and screw that holds it down. ............................. I think ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yuck--bleach---gaggg-belch buuuurrrrpppp, ...:fart:



Best fast food burger I have tried yet !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Best fast food burger I have tried yet !



Best burger to keep all your friends very far away....LOL...:fart:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Best burger to keep all your friends very far away....LOL...:fart:



Not even close ! White Castle sliders ! Nothing can come close to them ! :msp_scared: :fart:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not even close ! White Castle sliders ! Nothing can come close to them ! :msp_scared: :fart:



Not familiar with them.


----------



## tbone75

Soup beans , pickled eggs and beer can't touch SLIDERS ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not familiar with them.



They are mini burgers steam grilled on a bed of onions ! I didn't like them till I was drunk. LOL May have been the only place open at 3am ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They are mini burgers steam grilled on a bed of onions ! I didn't like them till I was drunk. LOL May have been the only place open at 3am ? LOL



Sounds good to me!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sounds good to me!



I could eat 8 of them at a time,bet you could do 20 ! LOL They also have chicken rings ! Not onion rings, CHICKEN ! YUK ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey Uncle Jerry.... just trying out some PizzOff and boy is that stuff amazing! This jug will look new again...well a little darker.



You owe Ron a royalty fee .....


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , Ad ID 469686351 ................... Cape Breton


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> A lot of people think so.



Same class of people..
both have no taste....
and have no idea what a good one of either is unless they are told by mass advertising..
" they sell the most they must be the best " ...
advertising and perception makes for easy mass manipulation of unwary , uninformed , ignorant , consumers...
the US elected OSAMA,,,how smart can mericans be ???


----------



## Scooterbum

Boy that's a blast from the past. White Castle burgers.....we used to close the bars in Georgetown and head to WC and get them by the bag full.
Probably a good thing I don't live in DC anymore.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Boy that's a blast from the past. White Castle burgers.....we used to close the bars in Georgetown and head to WC and get them by the bag full.
> Probably a good thing I don't live in DC anymore.



Only time I could eat them was drunk ! LOL May have helped the odor the next day ? :msp_scared: Talk about peeling paint off walls ! 

:msp_scared:


Bet I could make a pig farmer gag ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Same class of people..
> both have no taste....
> and have no idea what a good one of either is unless they are told by mass advertising..
> " they sell the most they must be the best " ...
> advertising and perception makes for easy mass manipulation of unwary , uninformed , ignorant , consumers...
> the US elected OSAMA,,,how smart can mericans be ???



Can't blame me , I didn't vote for him !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..stuff works and makes jugs darker. Blast cabinet and very fine glass beads restore color, actually its all I use these days.



Well I'm not worried about blasting it...just de-gunk it where it cools well when milling. 



dancan said:


> You owe Ron a royalty fee .....



Just put it on my tab....


----------



## tbone75

I didn't fart ! Who did ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I didn't fart ! Who did ? :msp_sneaky:



CAN'T TAKE YOU ANYWHERE............


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I didn't fart ! Who did ? :msp_sneaky:



Me ....sorry. Wife leaves me alone for just a few hours and I start acting up...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Scooterbum said:


> CAN'T TAKE YOU ANYWHERE............



Scoot you just wait til next weekend....a week of no restrictions and no telling what will happen!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , Ad ID 469686351 ................... Cape Breton



That would be nice but who do we know down there?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

Sorry I have been slacking with the OL watching a movie. LOL


----------



## RandyMac

morning! To nobody in particular.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

RandyMac said:


> morning! To nobody in particular.



morning Randy!


----------



## RandyMac

How are you lad?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Doing pretty good considering I am up this early on Saturday to go take the MIL to work which is about 40 miles one way. I do get a day to clean saw parts uninterrupted after that though, so I am doing real good.


----------



## RandyMac

I have yet another dull night in the control-room, three nights in a row. 
Our video game group ended early, just under an hour instead of the usual 3 or so.
The three remaining players quit after I showed them why I have been called deliberately ruthless.


----------



## dancan

Geez , looks like it's a little quiet on the western front .


----------



## RandyMac

and on the Southwestern.


----------



## dancan

Looks like we need some sabre rattling from the East .
There is Stihl leading then followed by Husuqee .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning all, bright sunny day here, just right for some sawing action.


----------



## Cantdog

Ahhhh another beautiful spring...(OK...pre spring maybe) day....55 or so here yesterday.....snow is nearly all gone.......yarded up those spruce logs yesterday....made deep mud.....heavy butt stick for my lil' tractor........try to pick it up with the bucket and just pushed the front tires out of sight in the ground.....puzzeled this for a spell.......still have the vertical wood splitter on the 3 point hitch...... ended up backing the anvil in under the big end of the butt...clamping the stick in place with the splitter wedge/ram and then picking it up with the hitch.....managed to get it out after a fashion...reminded me of an ant trying to lug off a June bug!! LOL!!! The other two sticks went OK.... I was able to pick them up on the loader with a choker chain with my front tires on the solid road surface. I'll try to get some pics of where I stacked them for cookie cutting/saw tuning in the cut etc. Nice to have some junk wood at the shop to play in...and not worry about wasting good firewood...ran the ol' 80 some more....dropped one of the maples and fit about half of it....ran out of bar oil just as company arrived with some beverages....that pretty much put and end to the day's production...LOL!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Looks like we need some sabre rattling from the East .
> There is Stihl leading then followed by Husuqee .



LOL That's just 'cause you're looking at it wrong end to....bassackwards.....silly Acadian....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ahhhh another beautiful spring...(OK...pre spring maybe) day....55 or so here yesterday.....snow is nearly all gone.......yarded up those spruce logs yesterday....made deep mud.....heavy butt stick for my lil' tractor........try to pick it up with the bucket and just pushed the front tires out of sight in the ground.....puzzeled this for a spell.......still have the vertical wood splitter on the 3 point hitch...... ended up backing the anvil in under the big end of the butt...clamping the stick in place with the splitter wedge/ram and then picking it up with the hitch.....managed to get it out after a fashion...reminded me of an ant trying to lug off a June bug!! LOL!!! The other two sticks went OK.... I was able to pick them up on the loader with a choker chain with my front tires on the solid road surface. I'll try to get some pics of where I stacked them for cookie cutting/saw tuning in the cut etc. Nice to have some junk wood at the shop to play in...and not worry about wasting good firewood...ran the ol' 80 some more....dropped one of the maples and fit about half of it....ran out of bar oil just as company arrived with some beverages....that pretty much put and end to the day's production...LOL!!!!



I try to keep a big hemlock around for the same purposes, no other good use for a hemlock. Usually just leave them standing in the woods, they soak up CO2 .


----------



## dancan

Big old hemlocks , yup a carbon sink LOL



Cantdog said:


> LOL That's just 'cause you're looking at it wrong end to....bassackwards.....silly Acadian....LOL!!



Us C'adians know what a turd looks like after bein given it for so long .......


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Big old hemlocks , yup a carbon sink LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Us C'adians know what a turd looks like after bein given it for so long .......



An them orange ones smell the worst!


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaawwnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.........

mumble,mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

COOFFEEEE !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Today will be truckload number 5 ,getting that wood off the lot I cleared.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yyaawwnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.........
> 
> mumble,mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> COOFFEEEE !!!!



Morning Ron. Gotta reheat mine, got cold with me typing.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I try to keep a big hemlock around for the same purposes, no other good use for a hemlock. Usually just leave them standing in the woods, they soak up CO2 .




Yeah this spruce blew down one of the last storms....a line tree so I was responsible for cleaning up half of it .....I took the big heavy half LOL!! Yrs ago, when I was trying to make a living running my mill, I had a contract with a local logger/forester to mill huge amounts of hemlock for him to use in the woods building bridges to get log trucks, skidders etc. across streams and wet spots. That stuff retains vast amounts of water and as such is wicked heavy. Funny thing though... hemlock is the easiest wood there is to mill...bury the 52" blade....full feed...no feathering the feed just lay right into it.....so wet that there always was a big cone of wet saw dust stuck to the batter board that hung directly over the saw (to keep knots/teeth etc from running up over the saw and hitting the sawyer)(ME!). The other thing was the smell...never knew what each log was going to smell like..all different...one might smell sweet like perfume the next one might smell like skunk cabbage....


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning Ron. Gotta reheat mine, got cold with me typing.



Cold coffee not good,dunno how people can drink ice coffe ..

guy with dolmar supposed to call today


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah this spruce blew down one of the last storms....a line tree so I was responsible for cleaning up half of it .....I took the big heavy half LOL!! Yrs ago, when I was trying to make a living running my mill, I had a contract with a local logger/forester to mill huge amounts of hemlock for him to use in the woods building bridges to get log trucks, skidders etc. across streams and wet spots. That stuff retains vast amounts of water and as such is wicked heavy. Funny thing though... hemlock is the easiest wood there is to mill...bury the 52" blade....full feed...no feathering the feed just lay right into it.....so wet that there always was a big cone of wet saw dust stuck to the batter board that hung directly over the saw (to keep knots/teeth etc from running up over the saw and hitting the sawyer)(ME!). The other thing was the smell...never knew what each log was going to smell like..all different...one might smell sweet like perfume the next one might smell like skunk cabbage....



All so true, we ran hundreds of them through the turn down rotary to make bridge girders, 12" x 16 and wharf planking which was usually 6" thick by as wide as the log allowed. Friccken heavy , usually smelled like cat pee and always wet but like you said run er full tilt through the blade cause it would keep its self cooled.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Cold coffee not good,dunno how people can drink ice coffe ..
> 
> guy with dolmar supposed to call today



Dolmar day....


----------



## dancan

Jerry , the wood up by me ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Jerry , the wood up by me ?



Yep, just down the Myra at those house lots.


----------



## roncoinc

CHIT !! 

called yestday about those Jred handlebar heater switches.
The blind guy answered the phone so he couldn't look for them but thought they had some.
was supposed to call after lunch when the other guy would be back.
but,,,i fergot


----------



## dancan

I had a weird moment yesterday while cooking supper .
Roast pork shoulder that I got for 1/2 price , pan frying up some parsnip and listening to ZZ Top ......


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I had a weird moment yesterday while cooking supper .
> Roast pork shoulder that I got for 1/2 price , pan frying up some parsnip and listening to ZZ Top ......



So what was the weird moment ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> CHIT !!
> 
> called yestday about those Jred handlebar heater switches.
> The blind guy answered the phone so he couldn't look for them but thought they had some.
> was supposed to call after lunch when the other guy would be back.
> but,,,i fergot



Rest of the story,..blind guy had to wait til the guy with no arms could come in, together they might find the parts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> So what was the weird moment ??



Thought for a moment he was in the US, somewhere called Newhamster.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rest of the story,..blind guy had to wait til the guy with no arms could come in, together they might find the parts.



They are a long time dealer ,I even got a nos handle for a partner there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> They are a long time dealer ,I even got a nos handle for a partner there.



Those long time dealer places are a treasure trove to us chainsaw nuts, I had the privilege of cleaning up and disposing of all the inventory in 2 old dealerships and working on getting another.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> So what was the weird moment ??



I tried to convince the wife that she liked parsnip ......


----------



## roncoinc

LOL !!!!!

this guy must think they are steals !!

Antique chainsaws


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I tried to convince the wife that she liked parsnip ......



They are an ,..acquired taste....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!!!
> 
> this guy must think they are steals !!
> 
> Antique chainsaws



That must be the guy on here that bought the three saws yesterday, he paid $300, for them and is trying to recoup his money and get his saw for free, he is keeping the ,..Mac.

Just checked, that fellow is from a couple states further West, he paid $300. for three saws that might be worth $40-$50.


----------



## dancan

Jerry , when you going down to the lot ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Jerry , when you going down to the lot ?



I will be there around 10.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Ahhhh another beautiful spring...(OK...pre spring maybe) day....55 or so here yesterday.....snow is nearly all gone.......yarded up those spruce logs yesterday....made deep mud.....heavy butt stick for my lil' tractor........try to pick it up with the bucket and just pushed the front tires out of sight in the ground.....puzzeled this for a spell.......still have the vertical wood splitter on the 3 point hitch...... ended up backing the anvil in under the big end of the butt...clamping the stick in place with the splitter wedge/ram and then picking it up with the hitch.....managed to get it out after a fashion...reminded me of an ant trying to lug off a June bug!! LOL!!! The other two sticks went OK.... I was able to pick them up on the loader with a choker chain with my front tires on the solid road surface. I'll try to get some pics of where I stacked them for cookie cutting/saw tuning in the cut etc. Nice to have some junk wood at the shop to play in...and not worry about wasting good firewood...ran the ol' 80 some more....dropped one of the maples and fit about half of it....ran out of bar oil just as company arrived with some beverages....that pretty much put and end to the day's production...LOL!!!!



Sounds like a good day to me! So it's a little damp.. some of us never have the fortune of the ground freezing solid so all winter is that way!

Seeing as how I've already made 100 miles today.. I'm off to clean up some more of these lousy Husky parts...I know it's a waste off good Pizz Off according to some.. but it's probably better than using it on Mini Macs! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sounds like a good day to me! So it's a little damp.. some of us never have the fortune of the ground freezing solid so all winter is that way!
> 
> Seeing as how I've already made 100 miles today.. I'm off to clean up some more of these lousy Husky parts...I know it's a waste off good Pizz Off according to some.. but it's probably better than using it on Mini Macs! :hmm3grin2orange:



The anatomy of mud up here is probably a little different.....what happens is: Ground was frozen nice and hard....then the weather turns warm...the snow and ice melt making lots of water..however the water can't drain down through the still frozen dirt below...creates a "floating" layer of mud in the top soil on top of the icy frozen layer below.....gets very mushy/soupy. Things thaw and dry out it goes back to hard ground again....in a few weeks.....It's called "Mud Season" here, followed closely by "Black Fly Season" which in turn is followed by "Skeeter Season" and right around the end of that...... it's winter again......"Tourist Season" overlaps both Black Fly Season and Skeeter Season...but most don't get here until after Mud Season and leave just before it's winter again....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> The anatomy of mud up here is probably a little different.....what happens is: Ground was frozen nice and hard....then the weather turns warm...the snow and ice melt making lots of water..however the water can't drain down through the still frozen dirt below...creates a "floating" layer of mud in the top soil on top of the icy frozen layer below.....gets very mushy/soupy. Things thaw and dry out it goes back to hard ground again....in a few weeks.....It's called "Mud Season" here, followed closely by "Black Fly Season" which in turn is followed by "Skeeter Season" and right around the end of that...... it's winter again......"Tourist Season" overlaps both Black Fly Season and Skeeter Season...but most don't get here until after Mud Season and leave just before it's winter again....



It's nice to have all the seasons 

winter.
almost not winter.
summer
almost winter.

summer,,three months of poor sledding 

hey,what those switches worth if he has some ??


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> It's nice to have all the seasons
> 
> winter.
> almost not winter.
> summer
> almost winter.
> 
> summer,,three months of poor sledding
> 
> hey,what those switches worth if he has some ??



He don't have any


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> It's nice to have all the seasons
> 
> winter.
> almost not winter.
> summer
> almost winter.
> 
> summer,,three months of poor sledding
> 
> hey,what those switches worth if he has some ??



Probably $20-$25...if it's the two speed....John has one coming I think.......I had to give it up.....I knew where there was 1 (one).....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Probably $20-$25...if it's the two speed....John has one coming I think.......I had to give it up.....I knew where there was 1 (one).....



Yes I do ! Only one around anywhere !


----------



## tbone75

A little brown nosing paid off ! :hmm3grin2orange:

How I got that switch !


----------



## tbone75

Sun is shining suppose to get about 60 today ! Rain tomorrow,rain/snow mix Mon. ! :msp_razz:

Could be why I look like Igor trying to get around right now. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Such a nice day outside and I can't get out to enjoy it yet ! Sure as chit I will be fine tomorrow when its raining !


----------



## roncoinc

Dolmar guy on the way over and Jerry gone....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dolmar guy on the way over and Jerry gone....



Out killing trees. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Getting bored , may have to look at flea bay ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Getting bored , may have to look at flea bay ? :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh no !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh no !!!!!



Can't even think of anything I want ? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Hows Ron today ? Working on anything ? House,saws,books ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hows Ron today ? Working on anything ? House,saws,books ? LOL



Waiting for the dolmar guy to show up..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Waiting for the dolmar guy to show up..



Sounds like a nice saw.


----------



## tbone75

Maybe you forgot , you never answered my last email !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Maybe you forgot , you never answered my last email !



Gotta go check my ebay


----------



## tbone75

I see EEDEE down there ? Thought he was playing in the woods with Jerry about now ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> gotta go check my ebay



ok


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Maybe you forgot , you never answered my last email !



Email sent.


----------



## dancan

10 lbs of guard dog makin' sure no Husuqeez sneak up from behind .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Email sent.



Got it ! Tried to reply,but hot mail is so screwed up don't work half the time ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 10 lbs of guard dog makin' sure no Husuqeez sneak up from behind .



Only thing that dog will scare is a Squeel ! LOL

Wheres the trees ? All I see is a dab of brush ?

Cute dog !


----------



## tbone75

I got to get me a storage shed or something to put some saws in ! The more I get put together,the less room I have ! Easy to store in boxes. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just got a box from Robin ! LMAO !!! Talk about a pipe !

And this wood !! WOW !! That is nice stuff !!

Thanks Robin !!


----------



## tbone75

Got my 521 recoil today too ! Now I can fire up both J-Reds ! 

Soon as I can get off my Slug arse ! :msp_mad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John
Hey Dan
Hey Ron. 

Found a day!! Is only Saturday.

I'll TRY to catch up. 

Hey John. Thought of sumpin Ron MIGHT like. We'll see. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

I will have to try that pipe muffler just to see what it sounds like. LOL May shorten it up a bit. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John
> Hey Dan
> Hey Ron.
> 
> Found a day!! Is only Saturday.
> 
> I'll TRY to catch up.
> 
> Hey John. Thought of sumpin Ron MIGHT like. We'll see. ;-))



Hey Rob !

Is it a Steel ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Rob !
> 
> Is it a Steel ? :msp_w00t:



LOL!!!!!!


I got a color scheme!!!!!!!

Ron, you need anything on that 111S????


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> LOL!!!!!!
> 
> I got a color scheme!!!!!!!



This could be fun !

Dolmar guy must have showed up ? Ron left us.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> LOL!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I got a color scheme!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron, you need anything on that 111S????



As far as I know it's %100 complete,nothing broken.


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my,,what a nice Dolmar.
150 lbs comp.
not a scratch on the inside of the cyl.
bright blue spark.
looks like all it needs is cleaning


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> As far as I know it's %100 complete,nothing broken.



Just found a muffler for mine.


----------



## tbone75

Also got a nice used full wrap for my other 394,one I have was cut down,may have used it for milling? Last piece I needed for it, I think ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,what a nice Dolmar.
> 150 lbs comp.
> not a scratch on the inside of the cyl.
> bright blue spark.
> looks like all it needs is cleaning



That the one Jerry wants ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Just found a muffler for mine.



Anything else I need to watch for ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> This could be fun !
> 
> Dolmar guy must have showed up ? Ron left us.



Ditching us shows good taste anyway.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> As far as I know it's %100 complete,nothing broken.



Sounds good , send it on down. :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ditching us shows good taste anyway.



Yea , but he came right back ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Anything else I need to watch for ?



Don't think so. 

YOU found me the muffler!!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yea , but he came right back ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I held no hope for him. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Don't think so.
> 
> YOU found me the muffler!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Not really , just some parts he had. LOL Ya didn't tell me what you needed !


----------



## tbone75

Such a nice day out there ! And here I sit ! Maybe after the second pill ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron must be playing with that saw,trimming wood work.


----------



## tbone75

Got your email Rob , just can't reply ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron must be playing with that saw,trimming wood work.



Nope,,Don't wanna play with it.
if I do Jerry would never see it !!

54cc is all I can find on it,may look under the clutch cover,gotta take the bar off for shipping anyway


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got your email Rob , just can't reply ?



Sign up for yahoo mail,easy and betterer too.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sign up for yahoo mail,easy and betterer too.



Did that once,but got so much junk I gave it up. Only 4 or 5 people had that email?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,Don't wanna play with it.
> if I do Jerry would never see it !!
> 
> 54cc is all I can find on it,may look under the clutch cover,gotta take the bar off for shipping anyway



Must be a nice saw ! LOL

Besides Jerry needs another saw like I do ! Or you ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Did that once,but got so much junk I gave it up. Only 4 or 5 people had that email?



The new version filters spam pretty good.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The new version filters spam pretty good.



I will give it a try.


----------



## tbone75

The OL said she would rub my back ! BBL !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> The new version filters spam pretty good.



Agree there. Maybe 1 a month. Rest go to Bulk Mail.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,Don't wanna play with it.
> if I do Jerry would never see it !!
> 
> 54cc is all I can find on it,may look under the clutch cover,gotta take the bar off for shipping anyway



Sounds like a PS540, a close decendant of the SD 115...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sounds like a PS540, a close decendant of the SD 115...



I have a 115 in the Dolmae pile. LOL I do mean pile ! In that pile under the bench. LOL

Nephew just called , said he wants a 038 Super now. Don't want the 064 or 046. But I only have the one ! Guess I gots to build one. LOL He was running the one I just did for his buddy. Says its just what he needs.
Thanks to Ron I have a new top end. LOL Now to go find the rest of one. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Just got a box from Robin ! LMAO !!! Talk about a pipe !
> 
> And this wood !! WOW !! That is nice stuff !!
> 
> Thanks Robin !!



HaHaHa!!! Thought you might like that!!! I never ran it....as I said it came on a beat parts saw.....somebodies idea of a "Piped" exhaust!! LOL!! I did send you the real one though...didn't I????

That wood is pretty curly/flamed....to damn bad I didn't see it before I whacked it into 16" stove wood!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!!! Thought you might like that!!! I never ran it....as I said it came on a beat parts saw.....somebodies idea of a "Piped" exhaust!! LOL!! I did send you the real one though...didn't I????
> 
> That wood is pretty curly/flamed....to damn bad I didn't see it before I whacked it into 16" stove wood!!!!



Yes you sent the other muffler ! LOL
You made that wood into stove wood ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sounds like a PS540, a close decendant of the SD 115...



..a detuned and demoted one that is....:help:


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> ..a detuned and demoted one that is....:help:



I bet Jerry can fix that. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Robin that muffle is something , but nothing can come close to the double barrel 16 or 20ga. 064 muffler Scoot sent me ! LOL Someone cut the end of one off and welded to the muffler !


----------



## roncoinc

WELL,,,,,, I usually don't act so fast making decisions but when I was temped with this for $1000,,i wrote the check on the spot !!
guy lost his lic for DWI two days ago and was PIZZED !! so wanted to get rid of the truck.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WELL,,,,,, I usually don't act so fast making decisions but when I was temped with this for $1000,,i wrote the check on the spot !!
> guy lost his lic for DWI two days ago and was PIZZED !! so wanted to get rid of the truck.



Ron that was one hell of a great deal !  
Sell your OLD plow and get most of your money back !
2 plow trucks now ! LOL Sell that other thing back ! LOL You won't use it again,unless this one breaks down ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Robin that muffle is something , but nothing can come close to the double barrel 16 or 20ga. 064 muffler Scoot sent me ! LOL Someone cut the end of one off and welded to the muffler !



Not a shotgun. Machined from raw stock......


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Not a shotgun. Machined from raw stock......



WOW ! Would have swore it was real !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> WELL,,,,,, I usually don't act so fast making decisions but when I was temped with this for $1000,,i wrote the check on the spot !!
> guy lost his lic for DWI two days ago and was PIZZED !! so wanted to get rid of the truck.




Yeah Ron!!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I bet Jerry can fix that. LOL



I think you're correct on that one LOL
That's some nice lookin' "curried" wood , shame the rest went up in smoke 
Ron , you'd best keep the Ford so you can tow that Cheby around .


----------



## dancan

We did find a hazard tree to cut with one of them Dollies , I just wore the white hat LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> WOW ! Would have swore it was real !



Have you tried it yet? Does have a pretty tone. Just gotta watch big wood it will set it on fire.
Did that once had to use my coffee to put it out, not happy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> ..a detuned and demoted one that is....:help:



We will see about that, once I get it and raise the comp, widen intake and exhaust and adjust the port timing along with the MM and intake /carb work it might just become a nice little saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> WELL,,,,,, I usually don't act so fast making decisions but when I was temped with this for $1000,,i wrote the check on the spot !!
> guy lost his lic for DWI two days ago and was PIZZED !! so wanted to get rid of the truck.



You could sell the rack off the back for half what you paid for the truck.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Have you tried it yet? Does have a pretty tone. Just gotta watch big wood it will set it on fire.
> Did that once had to use my coffee to put it out, not happy.



No I haven't tried it yet ? Must be cause my Nephew wanted that 064 right after I got it running. LOL Its back now ! I will put it on there soon !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> We did find a hazard tree to cut with one of them Dollies , I just wore the white hat LOL



I see a couple small trees and lots of brush ! That brush crap is no fun. LOL I like trees ! LOL


Hey !!! Wheres the PPE ?


----------



## tbone75

Managed to put the kit in the 200T carb. May go try for a little more ? Got 2 J-Reds waiting ! LOL Won't try to fire them up today,but may have them ready !


----------



## dancan

The PPE was worn when taking down this monster , really .







Remember , I'm wearing the white hat .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The PPE was worn when taking down this monster , really .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember , I'm wearing the white hat .



Better to wear the white hat than no hat.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of slackers tonight ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What a bunch of slackers tonight ! :msp_ohmy:



Sure are!


----------



## tbone75

Well I managed to do something ! Kind of a beach too ! Just couldn't take sitting any longer today !

Bot J-Reds are ready to try out. See if they will run ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Also got the 200T ready to try again,new kit. Ran it in the USC for 3 days ! It don't run now ????


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> What a bunch of slackers tonight ! :msp_ohmy:



Well........yeah......suppose so.......



Mongo sorry.........


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Also got the 200T ready to try again,new kit. Ran it in the USC for 3 days ! It don't run now ????



There are a couple of threads on the problems with those carbs. 

Hey John.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> There are a couple of threads on the problems with those carbs.
> 
> Hey John.



Thought I read about having trouble with them carbs. May have to go find them threads.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> There are a couple of threads on the problems with those carbs.
> 
> Hey John.



They need the accelerator pumps plugged off, no use replacing the accelerator pumps as the shaft that operates them wears out too fast.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well........yeah......suppose so.......
> 
> 
> 
> Mongo sorry.........



Not going to let Mongo slide many more times ! :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey uncle Rob.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They need the accelerator pumps plugged off, no use replacing the accelerator pumps as the shaft that operates them wears out too fast.



Happen to know how to do that ? I don't even know where it is ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> They need the accelerator pumps plugged off, no use replacing the accelerator pumps as the shaft that operates them wears out too fast.



What took you so long?????

Hey Jerry. Hows Halifax??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not going to let Mongo slide many more times ! :msp_razz:



I hear an , excommunication is forthcoming.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> What took you so long?????
> 
> Hey Jerry. Hows Halifax??



We are hangin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Happen to know how to do that ? I don't even know where it is ! LOL



Yep.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> We be hangin.




Fixed it for you. ;-))))


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Fixed it for you. ;-))))



:msp_thumbup:...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hear an , excommunication is forthcoming.



Mongo no worry. 

Mongo heathen. .


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep.



What was sort of a given. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Mongo no worry.
> 
> Mongo heathen. .



Mongo NUTS ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yes you sent the other muffler ! LOL
> You made that wood into stove wood ! :msp_ohmy:



Yes I made it into 16"stove wood.......didn't burn any of it though..... but it got fit and split.....bummer....If some of the bark had got knocked off the trunk I would have seen the pattern and would have left it long and milled it......however it was mixed in a 1 1/2 cord heap of wood waiting for my splitter control operator....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep.



Would you mind letting me in on the secret ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes I made it into 16"stove wood.......didn't burn any of it though..... but it got fit and split.....bummer....If some of the bark had got knocked off the trunk I would have seen the pattern and would have left it long and milled it......however it was mixed in a 1 1/2 cord heap of wood waiting for my splitter control operator....



Chit happens. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin that muffle is something , but nothing can come close to the double barrel 16 or 20ga. 064 muffler Scoot sent me ! LOL Someone cut the end of one off and welded to the muffler !



LOL I thought it was funny......so funny I threw it in the metals recycling drum....LOL!!! Then I though you might like it!!! AND I had a little extra room in the box!! Sounds like Scoots was a bit more thought out.......this one was an old iron pipe hacked off with a dull hacksaw and sixty elevened right onto the muffler!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL I thought it was funny......so funny I threw it in the metals recycling drum....LOL!!! Then I though you might like it!!! AND I had a little extra room in the box!! Sounds like Scoots was a bit more thought out.......this one was an old iron pipe hacked off with a dull hacksaw and sixty elevened right onto the muffler!!



I will fix it up a little before I try it. LOL

Got to go take a pic of that other muffler. LOL BRB


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> It's nice to have all the seasons
> 
> winter.
> almost not winter.
> summer
> almost winter.
> 
> summer,,three months of poor sledding
> 
> hey,what those switches worth if he has some ??



I always heard it was winter and road construction... just two seasons.




roncoinc said:


> WELL,,,,,, I usually don't act so fast making decisions but when I was temped with this for $1000,,i wrote the check on the spot !!
> guy lost his lic for DWI two days ago and was PIZZED !! so wanted to get rid of the truck.



I love those trucks and the two tone paint jobs. I really miss my '92. You have all of the center caps for those wheels? I've got a few extras floating around still. I've even got a full set of aluminum and steel wheels for that body style if you want them.. just pay the shipping!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Would you mind letting me in on the secret ? :msp_rolleyes:



No secret but it is a bit of a chore. Take out the throttle plate and cross shaft, a small brass spring loaded plunger will pop out, this is the accelerator pump . The spring can be removed and JB Weld the plunger back in the hole it came out of blocking off the hole completely. The accelerator pump just made the carb run either too rich or at other times lean.


----------



## tbone75

No I won't , I moved it ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No secret but it is a bit of a chore. Take out the throttle plate and cross shaft, a small brass spring loaded plunger will pop out, this is the accelerator pump . The spring can be removed and JB Weld the plunger back in the hole it came out of blocking off the hole completely. The accelerator pump just made the carb run either too rich or at other times lean.



OK , thanks Jerry. I will likely have to do that.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Busy day around here making good use of the beautiful weather. Straightened up the shop a bit and then rebuilt the rear end in a Snapper Rear Engine Rider mower. I also got to cleaning more on my 288. The more I look at this saw the more I think I'd do best to tear it all the way down to clean it up fully and start over. I've got pictures but no time to upload tonight. The Pizz Off cleans this nasty built up sap/bar lube/saw dust cake that is all over the saw but even it is a bit slow. I'll look at it again tomorrow to come up with a game plan. 

Finally came in and returned a phone call. Buddy snagged me a 55 that needs a top end and going through, but is mine to pick up! He was almost apologizing he couldn't find a chain for it... maybe this will be my little limbing saw. Thoughts on the 55?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK , thanks Jerry. I will likely have to do that.



Keep us in the loop and it can all be overcome.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Mongo NUTS ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Is this like just dawning on you laddy?????

If you haven't noticed before.....you got problems.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keep us in the loop and it can all be overcome.



You know I can't get no where without you guys ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You know I can't get no where without you guys ! :hmm3grin2orange:



You do fine.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Is this like just dawning on you laddy?????
> 
> If you haven't noticed before.....you got problems.



Trying to be nice,don't want you to call me Dan !! 


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You do fine.



With lots of help ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Trying to be nice,don't want you to call me Dan !!
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




Well if that will get you going. 


Hey Dan.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> With lots of help ! LOL



That`s what it is all about.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Well if that will get you going.
> 
> 
> Hey Dan.



He will be back early tomorrow morning....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well if that will get you going.
> 
> 
> Hey Dan.



Now that was MEEN !!!

Bad MONGO !!

:msp_razz:


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s what it is all about.



If it wasn't for you guys and AS , I wouldn't know chit about saws ! LOL 

Wouldn't have CAD so bad either ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If it wasn't for you guys and AS , I wouldn't know chit about saws ! LOL
> 
> Wouldn't have CAD so bad either ?



You would have more money in your pocket.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> He will be back early tomorrow morning....LOL



The voices in johns head are arguing again.


----------



## FATGUY

you here pickin' a fight Rob?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You would have more money in your pocket.



Lots more money ! LOL But very bored !! Can't handle that !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Nic!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Lots more money ! LOL But very bored !! Can't handle that !!



Full time hobby for you.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Now that was MEEN !!!
> 
> Bad MONGO !!
> 
> :msp_razz:
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:




Mongo only pawn in game......

Check your email Jan/Dohn...who/whom ever


----------



## FATGUY

*HI JERRY!!* :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

FATGUY said:


> you here pickin' a fight Rob?



He couldn't fight he way out of a wet paper bag ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

FATGUY said:


> *HI JERRY!!* :msp_thumbup:



What up? Don`t see you over here often.


----------



## Stihl 041S

FATGUY said:


> you here pickin' a fight Rob?



Puttin on the foil coach!!!!!!!

Want some?????

Hey Nic!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He couldn't fight he way out of a wet paper bag ! :hmm3grin2orange:



He ain`t got two legs to stand on....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Full time hobby for you.



One of many ! LOL To many !!


----------



## FATGUY

Stihl 041S said:


> Puttin on the foil coach!!!!!!!
> 
> Want some?????
> 
> Hey Nik!!!!



every game!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> What up? Don`t see you over here often.



Shows he has some taste.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Shows he has some taste.....



Much better than the rest of us.


----------



## Stihl 041S

FATGUY said:


> every game!



HEY!!!!!! 

I'm listening to the xxxxxxx song!!!!!!


----------



## FATGUY

ownzzzzz, ownzzzzz!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Much better than the rest of us.



Ain't got a drop o couth..........does we?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Much better than the rest of us.



What ! This is the best thread on AS !


----------



## Stihl 041S

FATGUY said:


> ownzzzzz, ownzzzzz!



Hey Ogie!!! Buy ya a soda after the game?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Ain't got a drop o couth..........does we?



Nein..


----------



## FATGUY

if couth's a requirment, we're sunk....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What ! This is the best thread on AS !



LOL...:msp_lol:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ain't got a drop o couth..........does we?



Nope ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FATGUY




----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nope ! :hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_crying:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> He couldn't fight he way out of a wet paper bag ! :hmm3grin2orange:



The voices in MY head are voting on how much pain you should feel.......

They'll get back to you. 

Have your voices call my voices......well all do lunch.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## FATGUY

somebody say lunch? I'm in...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> What ! This is the best thread on AS !



Even better if they showed Speed Racer!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The voices in MY head are voting on how much pain you should feel.......
> 
> They'll get back to you.
> 
> Have your voices call my voices......well all do lunch.



Tell them to take it easy a while ! Been a real bad day ! And night so far !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Even better if they showed Speed Racer!!!!



No !! That is bad as power rangers ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Stihl 041S

FATGUY said:


> somebody say lunch? I'm in...



I'm bringing the DVD over. 

Watch the movie or the extra first????


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Tell them to take it easy a while ! Been a real bad day ! And night so far !



You got a shooting bench. That rifle won't hurt!!!


----------



## tbone75

You guys is all nuts !



Dam I fit in ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No !! That is bad as power rangers ! :msp_razz:



Not after the alcohol you drink watching "Slapshot"

Nite Jerry 

Hey John .... Where'd everybody go????


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You got a shooting bench. That rifle won't hurt!!!



All I have now is a half arsed table. LOL Need to fix something up again.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You guys is all nuts !
> 
> 
> 
> Dam I fit in ! :msp_w00t:



I lied!! Nic is down there!!!!

If you don't fit in, it ain't worth being there.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Not after the alcohol you drink watching "Slapshot"
> 
> Nite Jerry
> 
> Hey John .... Where'd everybody go????



????????????? You fart ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I lied!! Nic is down there!!!!
> 
> If you don't fit in, it ain't worth being there.



I like it in here. LOL Makes more sense than out there ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> All I have now is a half arsed table. LOL Need to fix something up again.



YOU will like this rifle. 

I'll never own another like it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I like it in here. LOL Makes more sense than out there ! :hmm3grin2orange:



There are others out there???


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> YOU will like this rifle.
> 
> I'll never own another like it.



Its a rifle !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> ????????????? You fart ? :msp_w00t:



Charter member of

The Ol Pharts Club.......what you think???


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> There are others out there???



Sure ! Didn't them little green guys take you for a ride ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Charter member of
> 
> The Ol Pharts Club.......what you think???



Me too ! Got my card years ago ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sure ! Didn't them little green guys take you for a ride ?



It wasn't the ride I minded so much........it was the probe. 

Nasty lil bastards.


----------



## tbone75

Brb !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Parumph!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!

Nic is back!!!


----------



## tbone75

Dang it , missed a 038 china tank for 30.00 ! New ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Dang it , missed a 038 china tank for 30.00 ! New ! LOL



Real simple. God hates you. End of story.


----------



## tbone75

Rob,Nic you guys take over. I got to lay down,can't take no more ! Back is killing me !


----------



## FATGUY

you a Flyers fan or a Penguins fan?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mmmmmmm.........

Oyster samich......


----------



## FATGUY

tbone75 said:


> Rob,Nic you guys take over. I got to lay down,can't take no more ! Back is killing me !



gnight!


----------



## tbone75

FATGUY said:


> gnight!



Don't let the little green guys take Rob again !


----------



## Stihl 041S

FATGUY said:


> you a Flyers fan or a Penguins fan?



Was Penguins when my daughter was there. 

Now a Ducks fan. Guess where she is. Lol

Used to take her to sports events. 

Now I cheer her team.


----------



## FATGUY

Stihl 041S said:


> Was Penguins when my daughter was there.
> 
> Now a Ducks fan. Guess where she is. Lol
> 
> Used to take her to sports events.
> 
> Now I cheer her team.



can't go wrong with the Ducks or the Pens this year.... BTW, how's the back?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rob,Nic you guys take over. I got to lay down,can't take no more ! Back is killing me !



Night John. Say "Happy Easter" to the lil guy.


----------



## Stihl 041S

FATGUY said:


> can't go wrong with the Ducks or the Pens this year.... BTW, how's the back?



No pain today. But I watch it. Lol. 

Still lots of PT. 

Thanks.


----------



## RandyMac

Noisy tonight

Eureka Radar | Weather Underground


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> Noisy tonight
> 
> Eureka Radar | Weather Underground




Looks a mess Ol Buddy. 

Ever get your Firetruck moved?


----------



## RandyMac

Stihl 041S said:


> Looks a mess Ol Buddy.
> 
> Ever get your Firetruck moved?



Nope, need to wait for things to dry out. I did talk to the guys at the firehouse, they are interested in getting it to town and have a place to store it.

Another dull night going at works, except for the ongoing 12th Century warfare, not much is stirring.


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> Nope, need to wait for things to dry out. I did talk to the guys at the firehouse, they are interested in getting it to town and have a place to store it.
> 
> Another dull night going at works, except for the ongoing 12th Century warfare, not much is stirring.



What part of the known world? 12th century wise.


----------



## RandyMac

Stihl 041S said:


> What part of the known world? 12th century wise.



Middle East, Crusader era. I have been fighting this particular war for about two months, against 7 other players. After last night's treachery and murder, there are 3 of us left.


----------



## Stihl 041S

RandyMac said:


> Middle East, Crusader era. I have been fighting this particular war for about two months, against 7 other players. After last night's treachery and murder, there are 3 of us left.



And sadly one of the MOST barbaric eras in history. The game is tame. 

My brother and I played Risk for hours. By candlelight. Lol


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew!


----------



## RandyMac

Stihl 041S said:


> And sadly one of the MOST barbaric eras in history. The game is tame.
> 
> My brother and I played Risk for hours. By candlelight. Lol



Yes, the Crusades from beginning to end were prime examples of human greed and brutality.

The game is only as tame as the players. Last night I slew another of my allies over a disagreement on tactics and created an extremely hostile environment with the remaining two foes. Today was spent fending off repeated attacks, they pulled out the stops and came up with some rather creative combined assaults. We are at stalemate, I am penned in, they can't get me. At one time I controlled 3/4s of the map and moved at will, now I hold the NE quadrant and can't leave it.


----------



## dancan

Morning Zzzzlakerzzz !
'Cept Jim , Randy and Rob , non zzzlakerzz today .


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaawwnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..................................

mumble,,,mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

grumble..........................

COFFFEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Nice score on the plow truck, Ron! Does it need anything?


----------



## roncoinc

Forgot to post pix of my new dolmar yestday..


----------



## roncoinc

Guy also gave me a big old homelite,think 100 cc engine.
forgot pix ot that too !!


----------



## roncoinc

Hi Randall !!!


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> Hi Randall !!!



one L please

got a Pall mall?


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> one L please
> 
> got a Pall mall?



Wasn't talking to you ,,your Randy..
Randall is " millwannabe" 

I got PICTURE of Pall Mall's !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Forgot to post pix of my new dolmar yestday..



What model is it?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What model is it?



The one Jerry wanted


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The one Jerry wanted



Not going to let him have it ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not going to let him have it ? LOL



I suppose 

got to much going on anyway.

now gotta fix up new truck..


----------



## sachsmo

Spill the beans,

perhaps you could have a little online auction for it eh?


----------



## RandyMac

I'll be off work in just over an hour, then I'm driving up the coast to pick-up a few belts of '06 ammo.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I suppose
> 
> got to much going on anyway.
> 
> now gotta fix up new truck..



Jerry don't need it. LOL Neither do you ! LOL

What does your truck need ?


----------



## sachsmo

bad time to be buying ammo.

I have .223 Israeli bought 15 years back for less than what .22 Stingers are going for now!


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> bad time to be buying ammo.
> 
> I have .223 Israeli bought 15 years back for less than what .22 Stingers are going for now!



Thank Osama !


----------



## sachsmo

That's Obama dodo:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

sachsmo said:


> bad time to be buying ammo.
> 
> I have .223 Israeli bought 15 years back for less than what .22 Stingers are going for now!



This is an excellent buy, works out to about twenty cents a round, bright, clean Lake City '68 in aircraft disintegrating link belts.
Still in the can, good stuff, bought some last year.


----------



## sachsmo

Have a couple crates of 7.62x39 that I paid 7 cents a round for Shipped!


----------



## tbone75

Raining out there already. UGH !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Jerry don't need it. LOL Neither do you ! LOL
> 
> What does your truck need ?



Tires swapped is the main thing.
then some little stuf,nothing major.
he had a new txfer case put in and the wiring didn't match the fwd actuator on the front axle so he had a wire hanging to wrap on the battery post.
I'm running a wire to a switch on the dash with an indicator light.
the power rear cab window don't work,need to find out why.
he had back brakes done but never bled them,pedal is low.
want to get under and check how exhaust hangers are,,what I put a truck through on just my driveway can break one.
he changed the oil every 4K and says it is due again.
general check over to make sure nothing is needing attention.
ussuall new used junk procedure.


----------



## sachsmo

RandyMac said:


> This is an excellent buy, works out to about twenty cents a round, bright, clean Lake City '68 in aircraft disintegrating link belts.
> Still in the can, good stuff, bought some last year.



WoW! 20 cents a round for .06, you better grab all ye can!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> This is an excellent buy, works out to about twenty cents a round, bright, clean Lake City '68 in aircraft disintegrating link belts.
> Still in the can, good stuff, bought some last year.



That is a great buy on that Randy ! Better get what ya can !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Tires swapped is the main thing.
> then some little stuf,nothing major.
> he had a new txfer case put in and the wiring didn't match the fwd actuator on the front axle so he had a wire hanging to wrap on the battery post.
> I'm running a wire to a switch on the dash with an indicator light.
> the power rear cab window don't work,need to find out why.
> he had back brakes done but never bled them,pedal is low.
> want to get under and check how exhaust hangers are,,what I put a truck through on just my driveway can break one.
> he changed the oil every 4K and says it is due again.
> general check over to make sure nothing is needing attention.
> ussuall new used junk procedure.



I think they make a kit to switch that txfer ? Seems my Nephew put one in ? I will ask him .


----------



## RandyMac

sachsmo said:


> Have a couple crates of 7.62x39 that I paid 7 cents a round for Shipped!



Silly girl ammo:hmm3grin2orange:

Going for 1500 rounds. I have a buyer for the links.


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Have a couple crates of 7.62x39 that I paid 7 cents a round for Shipped!



Best I ever got on that was 90.00 for 1200 rds. back when I had a FFL. 10 yrs or so ago.


----------



## sachsmo

RandyMac said:


> Silly girl ammo:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Going for 1500 rounds. I have a buyer for the links.



I bet it would still HURT!


----------



## tbone75

Rear cab pw ? Never seen a rear one ?


----------



## RandyMac

sachsmo said:


> I bet it would still HURT!



If you are shooting liberals


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> Best I ever got on that was 90.00 for 1200 rds. back when I had a FFL. 10 yrs or so ago.




Just last year I got 2180 5.45 for $249, 1976 vintage in spam cans.

Kinda glad I stocked up.


----------



## sachsmo

RandyMac said:


> If you are shooting liberals



Conservatives are bullet proff??????????????????????????

I ain't neither so guess no worries eh?


----------



## RandyMac

sachsmo said:


> Just last year I got 2180 5.45 for $249, 1976 vintage in spam cans.
> 
> Kinda glad I stocked up.



I stocked up on 7.62X54R back when you could get a crate to your door for $60, it is running over a hundred for a spam can now, before shipping.


----------



## sachsmo

RandyMac said:


> I stocked up on 7.62X54R back when you could get a crate to your door for $60, it is running over a hundred for a spam can now, before shipping.



Yeah right,

IF you can find it eh?


----------



## sachsmo

C'mon Ron, tell us, or show us the Sachs Dolmar.


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> C'mon Ron, tell us, or show us the Sachs Dolmar.



PS540 I think ?


----------



## farrell

Happy Easter all!


----------



## sachsmo

farrell said:


> Happy Easter all!



http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/170793.htm


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Happy Easter all!



Morning Adam


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I think they make a kit to switch that txfer ? Seems my Nephew put one in ? I will ask him .



Got it almost all done.
some wire and switch and light,easy deal for me


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got it almost all done.
> some wire and switch and light,easy deal for me



I won't bother then. LOL


----------



## dancan

Dollie pic 







Jerry posing with a non running 115 with the brake engaged , sparkplug wire off and equipped with a safety chain .......Really ...


----------



## DSS

dancan said:


> Dollie pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry posing with a non running 115 with the brake engaged , sparkplug wire off and equipped with a safety chain .......Really ...



You got the dreaded red 'x'.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Dollie pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry posing with a non running 115 with the brake engaged , sparkplug wire off and equipped with a safety chain .......Really ...



:msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

Is the red Ex fixed or is the pic just too cool for you guys ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Is the red Ex fixed or is the pic just too cool for you guys ?



What pic ??


----------



## dancan

Hmm , the site won't let me edit the pic but I can stihl post new ones .....Must be a husuqee thing .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hmm , the site won't let me edit the pic but I can stihl post new ones .....Must be a husuqee thing .



Another load of firewood for my friend Tom.


----------



## dancan

You goin' again today ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You goin' again today ?



Got to replace a brake line, just made it back home and the brake pedal was getting real low. Found that the rear line where it links to the flex line at the frame is weeping.


----------



## dancan

There .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> There .



Who would use a little saw like that!....LOL


----------



## dancan

Yup , gutless little POS ...................LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup , gutless little POS ...................LOL



Yep,...but still bettern a Huskee.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. 

Happy Easter.


----------



## dancan

Mornin'


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Happy Easter.



Morning Mongo !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning Mongo !!



Mumble....scratch....you better now. 

A little Nutz last night.


----------



## tbone75

The OL just left to go to her Daughters,Easter dinner. I can't get up and move fer chit ! Bad night rough day so far again ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Mumble....scratch....you better now.
> 
> A little Nutz last night.



Normal ? That was normal !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Normal ? That was normal !



Thank Heaven!!!!!!!

Thought you were a little under the weather.


----------



## tbone75

Got another Easter dinner to do at 4pm , maybe I will make that one ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Got another Easter dinner to do at 4pm , maybe I will make that one ?



Sorry about the pain Ol Buddy


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Sorry about the pain Ol Buddy



Thanks Rob !


Just not sure whats going with the back ? Different pain than normal,and worse. LOL Get more shots Tues.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John !!

heres the switch for the power slider.
this is an extended cab with a rear seat.
needed a fuse was missing,works now 
dunno what the on/off switch is for mounted next to it ??


----------



## dancan

plow lights / revolving light ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !!
> 
> heres the switch for the power slider.
> this is an extended cab with a rear seat.
> needed a fuse was missing,works now
> dunno what the on/off switch is for mounted next to it ??



That would be handy,hard to reach mine.Ext cab on it too. Don't look factory , but who cares. LOL First one I have seen for the rear window.

Just a fuse, nice ! LOL

Them window motors suck to change ! My Vette was the easiest one I ever did. Put a new in the passenger side,now the drivers needs one.

Bet Dan is right on the other switch.


----------



## tbone75

Wonder what ever happen to the midget ? Not a word out of him in a long time ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> plow lights / revolving light ?



No revolving light,wires way to small anyway.
plow lights on a switch on the joystick.
tried chasing the wires but they get lost.
if something dont work i will know what thw switch is for


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Rob !
> 
> 
> Just not sure whats going with the back ? Different pain than normal,and worse. LOL Get more shots Tues.



Yikes!!!!!

You get to know where each type of pain is. 

A new one isn't good.


----------



## tbone75

A little tinkering it will be a good truck.


Big slacker today,only been down to the stove once this morning. Back to bed twice ! Missed both dinners ! A real wasted day !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> A little tinkering it will be a good truck.
> 
> 
> Big slacker today,only been down to the stove once this morning. Back to bed twice ! Missed both dinners ! A real wasted day !



Thats a major bummer John,, . 

Just the OL and her son here for dinner.

the chef,,did brussel sprouts in a pan,,i gotta get recipie,BEST i ever had !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats a major bummer John,, .
> 
> Just the OL and her son here for dinner.
> 
> the chef,,did brussel sprouts in a pan,,i gotta get recipie,BEST i ever had !!



I like brussel sprouts ! LOL Don't know to many people that do like them ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I like brussel sprouts ! LOL Don't know to many people that do like them ?



I dont know any that dont..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dont know any that dont..



Tried growing some 2 years ago,deer got them ! Like they do everything around here. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I dont know any that dont..



Yeah ya do!!! ;-))

Great baked too!!


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers today ! I am no help today. But I did grab a new muffler and recoil for a 371/2 40.00 shipped. LOL 

Some dumb Slug bought 2 new mufflers for these Huskys, seen I have a new one already ! Just found it again ! No idea when I got that? Bet I got it for my 365 ? Guess I can put new mufflers on all of them now. LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Tried growing some 2 years ago,deer got them ! Like they do everything around here. LOL



Hmmmm , you got plenty of guns , ammo , well fed deer and sharp knives , Hmmmmm , I think you need to buy another Husuqee .......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Our climate is not great for brussel sprouts but I manage to grow a few pots full each year. I can buy them cheap at our local produce market.


----------



## dancan

I wasn't slackin' , I tried to buy a blowed up 044 , built 2 double sided hand strops , experimented with some compound for the stops , sharpened 5 knives to the scary sharp level and made some lemon chicken for supper .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I wasn't slackin' , I tried to buy a blowed up 044 , built 2 double sided hand strops , experimented with some compound for the stops , sharpened 5 knives to the scary sharp level and made some lemon chicken for supper .



Didn't get the 044 ? Find me a good tank for one ! LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Our climate is not great for brussel sprouts but I manage to grow a few pots full each year. I can buy them cheap at our local produce market.



Some things just aren't worth growing for the price and availability and that's one of them .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Some things just aren't worth growing for the price and availability and that's one of them .



Its all in pride of growing your own. And they taste better ! Same way starting plants,cheap to buy. But I enjoy starting my own. Just not looking to good this year for that ? ................... YET !!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Some things just aren't worth growing for the price and availability and that's one of them .



Yeah, I can get them at ,Daves or over at the Farmers Market for very reasonable prices, so cheap it is not really worth my time or space trying to grow em, same for head lettuce and cabbage.


----------



## dancan

044's are scarce around here , this one is about 5 hours away so I don't think it will pan out 
Strange thing is that most of the local ones gravitate themselves to Jerry's place LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its all in pride of growing your own. And they taste better ! Same way starting plants,cheap to buy. But I enjoy starting my own. Just not looking to good this year for that ? ................... YET !!!!!



I hear ya, my wife and I both like planting and growing stuff. We have a couple of mini greenhouses that we start stuff in.


----------



## tbone75

Sure would like to make some knives ! Got some real purdy wood for handles ! Maybe soon ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hear ya, my wife and I both like planting and growing stuff. We have a couple of mini greenhouses that we start stuff in.



All I have is a little 6' green house,but plenty of room for anything I want.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> All I have is a little 6' green house,but plenty of room for anything I want.



You can start a lot of plants in one that size, my dad and I had an 8' X 20' and we could start a lot of small transplants in that and also grow some early eating veggies and tomatoes in it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 044's are scarce around here , this one is about 5 hours away so I don't think it will pan out
> Strange thing is that most of the local ones gravitate themselves to Jerry's place LOL



Quite a few have.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Quite a few have.



I need at least 2 more tanks,then i will have 4 of them. LOL But only one real good jug ! It could make a trip up North East some time ? It just has to come back !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can start a lot of plants in one that size, my dad and I had an 8' X 20' and we could start a lot of small transplants in that and also grow some early eating veggies and tomatoes in it.



I would love to keep it going all winter,just to much to heat it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I need at least 2 more tanks,then i will have 4 of them. LOL But only one real good jug ! It could make a trip up North East some time ? It just has to come back !! LOL



I still need to send you down a ported 044 set, I know there is one sitting unused in my extra Stihl parts supply somewhere.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would love to keep it going all winter,just to much to heat it.



We just started our plants early and left a few inside the greenhouse, those few would grow to full size and produce a month quicker than the plants outside.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I still need to send you down a ported 044 set, I know there is one sitting unused in my extra Stihl parts supply somewhere.



Nah , I would like this one done even better ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We just started our plants early and left a few inside the greenhouse, those few would grow to full size and produce a month quicker than the plants outside.



I covered my 8' square strawberry patch the first year I put them out with a plastic box thing. Ate fresh ones May 1st. that year ! LOL No heat in there,just the sun. 6 weeks early I think ? It was a HUGE pain keeping it on there all winter ! It would rip real easy !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nah , I would like this one done even better ! LOL



That angled fin cylinder will produce serious power when ported.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I covered my 8' square strawberry patch the first year I put them out with a plastic box thing. Ate fresh ones May 1st. that year ! LOL No heat in there,just the sun. 6 weeks early I think ? It was a HUGE pain keeping it on there all winter ! It would rip real easy !



Plastic or glass keeps in a great deal of heat and drives the plants to grow much faster.


----------



## sefh3

Evening everyone!!!
Hope everyone enjoyed their Easter dinners today.
I sure did. Went to my family all day yesterday 
and went my wifes side of the family today.

Enjoyed both days.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Plastic or glass keeps in a great deal of heat and drives the plants to grow much faster.



To bad I don't have any windows on the East of my house ! Grow stuff inside.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> To bad I don't have any windows on the East of my house ! Grow stuff inside.




Very few places, houses, get the sun shining in windows from sun up til sun down, length of day, sunlight , is very important to plant growth.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That angled fin cylinder will produce serious power when ported.






Stihl need to get these 064s boxed up and sent to you and Scott. Should have done that a while back ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stihl need to get these 064s boxed up and sent to you and Scott. Should have done that a while back ??



You will get to it when you feel like doing it, no rush at all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very few places, houses, get the sun shining in windows from sun up til sun down, length of day, sunlight , is very important to plant growth.



That was why my berries did good,had sun all day long.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That was why my berries did good,had sun all day long.



When I was up in Alaska my friend there showed me his greenhouse grown stuff, the temp is not real warm or the season very long but they have 23 hours of sunlight a day for 3 months.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I was up in Alaska my friend there showed me his greenhouse grown stuff, the temp is not real warm or the season very long but they have 23 hours of sunlight a day for 3 months.



They grow huge veggies up there ! Biggest I ever seen,watched a TV show on it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You will get to it when you feel like doing it, no rush at all.



Kinda waiting on this last 064 to get here. Hope its a nice one ? LOL He has had some troubles the last couple weeks. I have several things coming from him for Steels. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They grow huge veggies up there ! Biggest I ever seen,watched a TV show on it.



You betcha and some of the stuff they grow won`t grow here as well as it does up there, they just get more hours of sunlight.


----------



## sefh3

All this talk of berries, I might have to run to the store and get some. Making me hungry.


----------



## farrell

Evening all!

Hope all had a good day!

I ate too much the last two days and am now payin for it!

Breakfast with the whole family yesterday, then breakfast at my parents this mornin, then dinner at the in laws this evening

We bought ourselves a new 32" hdtv, and hd dvd home theatre system, and entertainment stand. It's shiney!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Hope all had a good day!
> 
> I ate too much the last two days and am now payin for it!
> 
> Breakfast with the whole family yesterday, then breakfast at my parents this mornin, then dinner at the in laws this evening
> 
> We bought ourselves a new 32" hdtv, and hd dvd home theatre system, and entertainment stand. It's shiney!



Dang that was 2 or 3 saws ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> There .




Now that's a rare pic right there.............................and.........damn.........he's smilin' too!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Seems he forgot he favorite Husky hat ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Now that's a rare pic right there.............................and.........damn.........he's smilin' too!!!!!



Seldom see 2 SD 115`s in one pict?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seems he forgot he favorite Husky hat ? :msp_w00t:



Never owned one, never will.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never owned one, never will.



Eeko ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Some things just aren't worth growing for the price and availability and that's one of them .




Then some things are........................................................y' know.............I meen...............................lol!!...jus sayin..........short climate an all...........


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Dang that was 2 or 3 saws ! :msp_scared:



Nope.....

Tv was a floor model got for $200! Marked down $100!!!

Stand was a $130

And the home theatre was $130

Thot I made out pretty good!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seldom see 2 SD 115`s in one pict?



No........not usually below the 44th parallel...........LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Nope.....
> 
> Tv was a floor model got for $200! Marked down $100!!!
> 
> Stand was a $130
> 
> And the home theatre was $130
> 
> Thot I made out pretty good!



Yes you did !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pedro597 said:


> Echo Lover...I am gonna buy me a cs 400



I will give ya one for free.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will give ya one for free.



I put a 4500 or 4600 top end on one,ran good ! Then traded it to the midget. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I put a 4500 or 4600 top end on one,ran good ! Then traded it to the midget. LOL



Midget dropped out of sight.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Midget dropped out of sight.



Hope hes doing OK ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yes you did !



Yep!

Sony tv and Sony home theatre!

First new tv I have ever had!!!!

Oh! Had baked parsnips for the first time today! They is yummy!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will give ya one for free.



Hey...my little CS440 has never let me down....I know they aren't a pro saw....but for most they are more than enough for home owner use and far better than disopse-a-saws. 

Of course that is all from the guy that has a collection of Mini Macs.....


Anyways....time.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey...my little CS440 has never let me down....I know they aren't a pro saw....but for most they are more than enough for home owner use and far better than disopse-a-saws.
> 
> Of course that is all from the guy that has a collection of Mini Macs.....
> 
> 
> Anyways....time.



Mini-Mac whorder ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

That Echo might just be my entry for the excavator golf round this year.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That Echo might just be my entry for the excavator golf round this year.



Should be good for a hole in one ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Should be good for a hole in one ! :msp_thumbsup:



Its the right color.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its the right color.



:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

There goes one of the MEEN Nadians again ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I might just get lucky and find an orange turd to take its place, any 350 or smaller ones really bounce nicely and the plastic isn`t as bad for the environment.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I might just get lucky and find an orange turd to take its place, any 350 or smaller ones really bounce nicely and the plastic isn`t as bad for the environment.



A 350 !! Evil Nadian ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A 350 !! Evil Nadian ! :msp_ohmy:



Lol


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite ya Ol MEEN EVIL Nadian ! 






:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

ZZZlakerzzz !
And I meen that in a kind and gentle way .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I'm up, and in need of coffee! I can't believe it's April already. :msp_confused:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> ZZZlakerzzz !
> And I meen that in a kind and gentle way .




Of course you do?????........................is that yoiur April Fools joke???????


----------



## dancan

Bahahahahahahahahahah ........................Ha


----------



## dancan

Birch syrup explored as add-on to maple industry - SFGate

Side business for Ron ?
Get to run lots of saws cuttin firewood to fuel the sugar shack .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. Nothing like rain to get your Monday going right!


----------



## roncoinc

Ate entirelly way to much yestday !!

Went out in the chair between 6pm and 6:30 last nite..
5:30 this morning i'm back in the chair


----------



## roncoinc

mill_wannabe said:


> i'm up, and in need of coffee! I can't believe it's april already. :msp_confused:



payday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Well it's early for such things...but I'm gonna throw up a few pics of those spruce logs I hauled out for cutting cookies and saw tuning and a few of part of my shop reconstruction/organizing. Pretty happy with the overall layout...seems comfortable to do saw work at and I finally have a dedicated bench for doing sharpening of woodworking tools of all descriptions. Tooling from left to right is as follows.....chain grinder mounted on a box with a built in compartment behind/under for boxes of new chains, files, wheels etc....arbor buffer/wire wheel.....slow grinder/sharpener (1700 rpm).....planer/jointer knife grinder......12 spd 3/4hp drillpress......vise and lastly my powerhead holder.....48 saws put away neatly under the 16' bench.....and four saws in waiting under the bench with the powerhead holder and also my electric Jonsered kiln and bead blaster as well. Oh yeah......I see Canso and Luka had to get in the pic too!! LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well it's early for such things...but I'm gonna throw up a few pics of those spruce logs I hauled out for cutting cookies and saw tuning and a few of part of my shop reconstruction/organizing. Pretty happy with the overall layout...seems comfortable to do saw work at and I finally have a dedicated bench for doing sharpening of woodworking tools of all descriptions. Tooling from left to right is as follows.....chain grinder mounted on a box with a built in compartment behind/under for boxes of new chains, files, wheels etc....arbor buffer/wire wheel.....slow grinder/sharpener (1700 rpm).....planer/jointer knife grinder......12 spd 3/4hp drillpress......vise and lastly my powerhead holder.....48 saws put away neatly under the 16' bench.....and four saws in waiting under the bench with the powerhead holder and also my electric Jonsered kiln and bead blaster as well. Oh yeah......I see Canso and Luka had to get in the pic too!! LOL!!!



WAY to neat ,,WAY to neat !!


----------



## Cantdog

While I'm at it.......I picked up this little t... over the weekend....Free...thought I could use the 18" bar if nothing else.....was told it was dead...toast....all done....OK

Pulled the muffler expecting to see the usual thing you see in a 55.......BUT it was near mint!! Could probably benefit from a new ring, as most everything does. But it had compression so I put on a 16" 3/8" B&C I had hanging on the wall because the guy kept the chain but gave me the 18" bar......He said he always used that Trufuel or similar (very expensive premix stuff)....smelled good...but I fueled it up with my reg mix of Stihl Ultra.......fired it up...tweaked the carb a tad on the low side and used it all day yesterday!! Ran fine...idled good even after a number of hard cuts with the bar buried in maple.. I found no problems with this saw other than it was a little to rich on the low side....and I had to take another turn on the starter pulley so the cord retracted correctly.....Me thinks he just made a big deal about it so he could convince his OL that he NEEDED a NEW saw....LOL!!! Fine with me.....this one will not live here....I'll take some time an go through it then it will go on the market...or trading stock.... I have no need...


In my time doing shop work I put a new coat of paint my ol' 'Nadian stove too!!!! Raining like the devil here this morning......guess I'll have that rig fired up first thing this morning.....shop DAY!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> While I'm at it.......I picked up this little t... over the weekend....Free...thought I could use the 18" bar if nothing else.....was told it was dead...toast....all done....OK
> 
> Pulled the muffler expecting to see the usual thing you see in a 55.......BUT it was near mint!! Could probably benefit from a new ring, as most everything does. But it had compression so I put on a 16" 3/8" B&C I had hanging on the wall because the guy kept the chain but gave me the 18" bar......He said he always used that Trufuel or similar (very expensive premix stuff)....smelled good...but I fueled it up with my reg mix of Stihl Ultra.......fired it up...tweaked the carb a tad on the low side and used it all day yesterday!! Ran fine...idled good even after a number of hard cuts with the bar buried in maple.. I found no problems with this saw other than it was a little to rich on the low side....and I had to take another turn on the starter pulley so the cord retracted correctly.....Me thinks he just made a big deal about it so he could convince his OL that he NEEDED a NEW saw....LOL!!! Fine with me.....this one will not live here....I'll take some time an go through it then it will go on the market...or trading stock.... I have no need...
> 
> 
> In my time doing shop work I put a new coat of paint my ol' 'Nadian stove too!!!! Raining like the devil here this morning......guess I'll have that rig fired up first thing this morning.....shop DAY!!!!




Whats with all the tubes on the stove ?? got a fan there someplace ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> WAY to neat ,,WAY to neat !!




LOL Thanks Ron........but you should see what's not in the pics!!!! EEEEEKKKKK!!!! Much more work to do!!! This bench will get a 3/32" steel top all the way down and around the corner as soon as I can afford to buy it and have the edge broke to create an inch and a half over hang on the front and a tiny backsplash against the wall......


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Whats with all the tubes on the stove ?? got a fan there someplace ?




No.....the entire stove is made of tubes (2 1/2" exhaust pipe)......just uses convection....draws the cool air in the bottom and it exits (hot) 

at the top........no firebrick or liners...inside of the tubes are the firebox...puts out a lot of heat.....Free Flow...designed in Vermont and built in KeeBeck...


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


>




Yep....that's the one.....ol' hippy stove......my friend Dave bought this one new at the very first Common Ground Fair back like......1975..Stihl in use...daily....had it in my old shop for 6-7 yrs...been in the new shop 9 years.....


----------



## Cantdog

I think mine is the largest...takes a 30" stick by 16" dia....if you wanted to....but I usually cut 2' and split 2 or 4 times so you can pack it in tight....lasts all night....fill it like 6 in the evening when I leave the shop......rake the coals down at 7:30 the next morning and put the wood to her....good routine...keeps the shop about 65 all night...all winter....3500 sqft of floor space......posted 16' tall at the plates.....with a cathedral ceiling......'nuther 5' to the peak.......damn good stove....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I think mine is the largest...takes a 30" stick by 16" dia....if you wanted to....but I usually cut 2' and split 2 or 4 times so you can pack it in tight....lasts all night....fill it like 6 in the evening when I leave the shop......rake the coals down at 7:30 the next morning and put the wood to her....good routine...keeps the shop about 65 all night...all winter....3500 sqft of floor space......posted 16' tall at the plates.....with a cathedral ceiling......'nuther 5' to the peak.......damn good stove....



Durn,,thet thing will take a jag of wood ! LOL !

remember the old EAGLE wood stove with the fold down front ?
like 36in piece and almost 1/4 cord it seemed like to fill it !


----------



## tbone75

Morning


----------



## Cantdog

Morning John have you had time to get those reds saws running yet??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Morning John have you had time to get those reds saws running yet??



He has hard enuf time getting HIMSELF started !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning John have you had time to get those reds saws running yet??



No , afraid the back is to screwed up right now to try. Maybe after the back shots tomorrow?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He has hard enuf time getting HIMSELF started !



That aint no chit ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> No , afraid the back is to screwed up right now to try. Maybe after the back shots tomorrow?




Bummer...sorry to hear that....good luck...


----------



## tbone75

Its freaking snowing out there !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

That is a neat stove design. If I can ever get a real shop it will have heat of some type, probably wood.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Bummer...sorry to hear that....good luck...



The last 3 days have been some of the worst I have had in a long time ? Really wondering what happen ? Didn't do anything unusual ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Its freaking snowing out there !



:msp_w00t:...............I hate when that happens!!!.......Rain here....should be getting over soon.....


----------



## tbone75

My Medicare starts today ! Chit won't cost so much now ! Had to be disabled 2 years before I could get it ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> :msp_w00t:...............I hate when that happens!!!.......Rain here....should be getting over soon.....



April 1st it shouldn't be snowing ! But it did back in 87 , first year I worked in the steel mill. 15" April 15th. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I got a Dr. appt today myself .
then two wend.
then one friday..mri


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got a Dr. appt today myself .
> then two wend.
> then one friday..mri



Whats all that for ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Whats all that for ?



Complained about a pain in shoulder..
take an anti inflamatory and goes away.
since i became rated "priority one " they sure like to see me a lot ! LOL !!
retire,get old,spend most of time at doctors !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Complained about a pain in shoulder..
> take an anti inflamatory and goes away.
> since i became rated "priority one " they sure like to see me a lot ! LOL !!
> retire,get old,spend most of time at doctors !



Good luck with that !

Bout the only time I leave the house is to see a doc.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good luck with that !
> 
> Bout the only time I leave the house is to see a doc.



Better hire a kid to ride around on the lawn mower and save your back as you can for important things


----------



## tbone75

Robin that shop looks real nice !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Better hire a kid to ride around on the lawn mower and save your back as you can for important things



Hard to find anyone out here to do that. Step kid may be moving to Fla. soon.


----------



## tbone75

Step kid is 18 now,graduates this year. I hope ? Just found out the other day his gf is expecting ! 

He has been living with her and her family for a few months now. Been nice and quiet here ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin that shop looks real nice !!



Thanks John.....there's more to show but not done yet.........LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Got to go fire the stove up. I know its out,didn't take care of it yesterday. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Took a little to get that fire going,stove was cold ! LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Cantdog said:


> While I'm at it.......I picked up this little t... over the weekend....Free...thought I could use the 18" bar if nothing else.....was told it was dead...toast....all done....OK
> 
> Pulled the muffler expecting to see the usual thing you see in a 55.......BUT it was near mint!! Could probably benefit from a new ring, as most everything does. But it had compression so I put on a 16" 3/8" B&C I had hanging on the wall because the guy kept the chain but gave me the 18" bar......He said he always used that Trufuel or similar (very expensive premix stuff)....smelled good...but I fueled it up with my reg mix of Stihl Ultra.......fired it up...tweaked the carb a tad on the low side and used it all day yesterday!! Ran fine...idled good even after a number of hard cuts with the bar buried in maple.. I found no problems with this saw other than it was a little to rich on the low side....and I had to take another turn on the starter pulley so the cord retracted correctly.....Me thinks he just made a big deal about it so he could convince his OL that he NEEDED a NEW saw....LOL!!! Fine with me.....this one will not live here....I'll take some time an go through it then it will go on the market...or trading stock.... I have no need...
> 
> 
> In my time doing shop work I put a new coat of paint my ol' 'Nadian stove too!!!! Raining like the devil here this morning......guess I'll have that rig fired up first thing this morning.....shop DAY!!!!



like that stove but really like that 55. good on ya. just wondering if you can damp it down when it gets a tad too toasty.


----------



## tbone75

Hope your all having a good day ! Not sure what if anything will happen here today ? I do feel a bit better.


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!

House work this mornin 

then green button pushin this afternoon


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin all!
> 
> House work this mornin
> 
> then green button pushin this afternoon



Morning Adam


----------



## DSS

Morning. Cold and blowin here but its supposed to rain. Sold a load of firewood this morning and had the grinder out to fix up some chains. Now I don't know what to do.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Morning Adam



Hey John!


----------



## tbone75

Doing way better today ! ????? 

Cut a couple fish gills in the new 346 muffler,stuck in the stove for a bit to burn that crap they put on it off. Just painted it will grill paint. Now I can get rid of that silly looking one on it.
Don't think I will try firing any saws up today,better wait on that ? Feel like I could OK , but scared ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> My Medicare starts today ! Chit won't cost so much now ! Had to be disabled 2 years before I could get it ?



And by the looks you joined a month before!!!!!

Afternoon everyone!!!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Doing way better today ! ?????
> 
> Cut a couple fish gills in the new 346 muffler,stuck in the stove for a bit to burn that crap they put on it off. Just painted it will grill paint. Now I can get rid of that silly looking one on it.
> Don't think I will try firing any saws up today,better wait on that ? Feel like I could OK , but scared ! LOL



Let em sit for a day. Let the back heal then give em a whirl.


----------



## tbone75

I would really like to try out these J-Reds , but they will be there tomorrow or the next day. LOL I haven't fired up the P62 yet !! That is just killing me !! I want to try that one out so bad !!!!! LOL

Go see what I can get into now ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> And by the looks you joined a month before!!!!!
> 
> Afternoon everyone!!!



They should have give it to me over 3 years ago ! They want to make sure you starve first ! Guess I got it now,better shut up ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Step kid is 18 now,graduates this year. I hope ? Just found out the other day his gf is expecting !
> 
> He has been living with her and her family for a few months now. Been nice and quiet here ! LOL



OOOps!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Tore down my Nephews 350 , it would only move 1/4". Couldn't see anything,tried pulling the jug,won't budge. Tore it the rest of the way dow to pull crank and all out. After I have it all out,gave the jug a twist again,slid right apart ! Wouldn't do that in the saw !
This is the same jug the cir-clip broke in before. Well did it again ? Jug looks good nuff to try again. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

jerrycmorrow said:


> like that stove but really like that 55. good on ya. just wondering if you can damp it down when it gets a tad too toasty.



Oh yeah....no problem...it's airtight.....nice big gasket around the door....nice controllable draft.....manual..... not thermostatically controlled...just have to be careful loading in the morning...if it's a sunny day with snow on the ground I get so much solar gain after 8 AM it can get a little to hot for working.....will bump up 10 degrees in 45 mins....However I can blow cabin pressure anytime by opening the 16 foot by 16 foot doors in the front gable end!!! Also if I have a man working with me and we are doing 40 hr weeks and making money I have oil fired in floor radiant heat that runs very economically if I keep the stove going too.....about half a tank of oil per season....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OOOps!!!!!



Think I said just a little more than that. LOL


Second thing out of my mouth was you aint f#$%ing living here ! To him and his Mother ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah....no problem...it's airtight.....nice big gasket around the door....nice controllable draft.....manual..... not thermostatically controlled...just have to be careful loading in the morning...if it's a sunny day with snow on the ground I get so much solar gain after 8 AM it can get a little to hot for working.....will bump up 10 degrees in 45 mins....However I can blow cabin pressure anytime by opening the 16 foot by 16 foot doors in the front gable end!!! Also if I have a man working with me and we are doing 40 hr weeks and making money I have oil fired in floor radiant heat that runs very economically if I keep the stove going too.....about half a tank of oil per season....



That in floor heat is nice !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Think I said just a little more than that. LOL




LOL! I 'spect you did!!!


----------



## tbone75

Don't member what brand that piston was ? Not a real cheap-o .


----------



## tbone75

I see Jimmy lurking,he asked about a 55 Husky the other day. Wanted to know what we thought of them. I can't help there,only had pieces of them. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Seen Sparky too, but he didn't say nuttin ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That in floor heat is nice !!



Yes it is....I really like it....same temp in every part of the shop....just that oil so darn expensive...pretty close to $4.00/gal this last winter.....I have oil fired infloor at my home too....shut the whole system down last yr.....had it going a couple times when I was away for a few days but other than that heated the whole place all winter with wood..shop and home......get to runs saws?????!!!!!!!!.........HAVE to run saws!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is....I really like it....same temp in every part of the shop....just that oil so darn expensive...pretty close to $4.00/gal this last winter.....I have oil fired infloor at my home too....shut the whole system down last yr.....had it going a couple times when I was away for a few days but other than that heated the whole place all winter with wood..shop and home......get to runs saws?????!!!!!!!!.........HAVE to run saws!!!!!!



My new stove does a great job heating the whole house,the old on didn't. I have propane back up , it runs a little in the mornings if I don't get moving soon nuff. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have plenty of trees and saws , just not the back to do much of it. LOL I will try trading saws and saw work for wood again this year. Worked out good last year !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> My new stove does a great job heating the whole house,the old on didn't. I have propane back up , it runs a little in the mornings if I don't get moving soon nuff. LOL



Good to have an automatic backup.....that's the way the shop is if I can afford it....stays right at 65 degrees which is perfect for working in a tee shirt from 7 in the morning in the middle of the winter.....


Welp...lunch break is over......making more headway at the shop today...more to go......Hoss gets his toenails trimmed this afternoon at 4..........


Glad you're feeling better today John....those Jonsereds have been quiet for quite a while...they can be quiet a bit longer!!! Lucky someone cared enough to bring 'em back.....they could have been quiet forever and ever...LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good to have an automatic backup.....that's the way the shop is if I can afford it....stays right at 65 degrees which is perfect for working in a tee shirt from 7 in the morning in the middle of the winter.....
> 
> 
> Welp...lunch break is over......making more headway at the shop today...more to go......Hoss gets his toenails trimmed this afternoon at 4..........
> 
> 
> Glad you're feeling better today John....those Jonsereds have been quiet for quite a while...they can be quiet a bit longer!!! Lucky someone cared enough to bring 'em back.....they could have been quiet forever and ever...LOL!!!



Got the parts for the 80 too , thanks to you ! LOL May get after it soon. Then there is the 920 ! LOL Plus the 621 stihl don't run right,not sure why its waiting ? LOL Stihl watching for a 670 ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Back is rested a bit , think I can have some more fun !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I see Jimmy lurking,he asked about a 55 Husky the other day. Wanted to know what we thought of them. I can't help there,only had pieces of them. LOL



Been a crazy day for me. I've logged lots of miles and lots of headache. Just been checking in on the Smart Phone as I have a minute here and there. Fixing to walk out the door and call it a day. 

I picked up my 55 yesterday. Needs a top end and cleaning but should be alright. Guy was apologizing he couldn't find a chain for it but he handed me a brand new 20" bar for it and a bag of AV mounts. Then says I'll get you another recoil as that one is cracked a little and need a new handle. Then he keeps digging in his tool box.. mutters something and I asked him.. "What?" I can't find that bag of chain adjusters .. I know they are here some where.. I'm real eager to get into that project but the 288 is first and then this East German Cold War saw I'm working on. I've got the whole ignition plate off and I need to check it out. Hopefully clean the points, put it back together, and make some Cold War People's Saw noise....no it isn't mine. 



Cantdog said:


> Yes it is....I really like it....same temp in every part of the shop....just that oil so darn expensive...pretty close to $4.00/gal this last winter.....I have oil fired infloor at my home too....shut the whole system down last yr.....had it going a couple times when I was away for a few days but other than that heated the whole place all winter with wood..shop and home......get to runs saws?????!!!!!!!!.........HAVE to run saws!!!!!!




I'm going to add wood heat to our next house. Wife loves gas logs but even if I go outside wood boiler, I refuse to pay a gas or electric bill when I can easily heat with wood and I enjoy it.


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> I have plenty of trees and saws , just not the back to do much of it. LOL I will try trading saws and saw work for wood again this year. Worked out good last year !




I'll trade you wood for saws Boner. You pay shipping!!! Lmao.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I have plenty of trees and saws , just not the back to do much of it. LOL I will try trading saws and saw work for wood again this year. Worked out good last year !



Guess I will have to cut and split you some when I come visit!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Tore down my Nephews 350 , it would only move 1/4". Couldn't see anything,tried pulling the jug,won't budge. Tore it the rest of the way dow to pull crank and all out. After I have it all out,gave the jug a twist again,slid right apart ! Wouldn't do that in the saw !
> This is the same jug the cir-clip broke in before. Well did it again ? Jug looks good nuff to try again. LOL



Good candidate for my golf game.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good candidate for my golf game.



Gotta a couple crapsmans you can have for practice Jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Gotta a couple crapsmans you can have for practice Jerry!



They would do fine. Some practice rounds make for longer drives,..like 8-10' ...LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good candidate for my golf game.



Are there different classes, with and with out bar or is that what you tee it up with?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So decision time.. do I pull the 288 down and give it a proper rebuild / refurb or just sling the new ring in and roll with it? It's a tough choice..eager to hear it run but also know better than rush to running. I'm thinking replacing bearings and all in the bottom end and cleaning it up fully is cheap insurance for a milling saw right now. Thoughts?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Are there different classes, with and with out bar or is that what you tee it up with?



They must have a factory bar on them, any length is fine and whatever you think gives them the best balance or really whatever scrap bar that comes with or is laying about. Poulan WT`s are very good for range, they are aerodynamically correct for long flyte.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> So decision time.. do I pull the 288 down and give it a proper rebuild / refurb or just sling the new ring in and roll with it? It's a tough choice..eager to hear it run but also know better than rush to running. I'm thinking replacing bearings and all in the bottom end and cleaning it up fully is cheap insurance for a milling saw right now. Thoughts?



For milling,..you can`t build them strong enough, nothing puts a harder beating on a saw than milling from what I have learned. I just started milling myself with a 690 Solo but have only a couple tanks through it so far. From what I have heard and read the bigger the cc saw and the more torque type saws are the best.


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> So decision time.. do I pull the 288 down and give it a proper rebuild / refurb or just sling the new ring in and roll with it? It's a tough choice..eager to hear it run but also know better than rush to running. I'm thinking replacing bearings and all in the bottom end and cleaning it up fully is cheap insurance for a milling saw right now. Thoughts?



Since they don't make them 288's anymore and you're gonna work it a bit , build it once and be done with it .


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> So decision time.. do I pull the 288 down and give it a proper rebuild / refurb or just sling the new ring in and roll with it? It's a tough choice..eager to hear it run but also know better than rush to running. I'm thinking replacing bearings and all in the bottom end and cleaning it up fully is cheap insurance for a milling saw right now. Thoughts?



Havin it to the point of installing a new ring......it ain't much more work to tear it the rest of the way down!

Depends on how you feel bout the bearings in the saw now?

Seems like a big job but it's really not!

Good to practice!


----------



## dancan

Geez , from the looks of Robin's pic's I think he has a thing for the colour red .
I wonder if he calls that part of the shop "The Red Light District" ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Geez , from the looks of Robin's pic's I think he has a thing for the colour red .
> I wonder if he calls that part of the shop "The Red Light District" ?



Better not let a bull loose in there, you heard about bulls loose in a china shop eh?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good candidate for my golf game.



I see your stihl EVIL today ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I see your stihl EVIL today ! :msp_sneaky:



Not!, They is just the right size.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not!, They is just the right size.



Yea you is ! Beating up one of my favorite saws up like that ! :msp_sneaky:

MEEEEEEEENNNN Nadian !


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Better not let a bull loose in there, you heard about bulls loose in a china shop eh?



Betchya his customers see red when he hands over the bill .......


----------



## tbone75

Been working on a Husky 141 that's been laying here for a long time. LOL No spark , ok put another coil on it.Very weak spark ? Funny thing it had bright blue spark on the saw I just took it off of ? Pulled the kill wire off,same thing. Changed the flywheel , stihl the same ? Only thing I can think of is the ground wire ? Done for the day !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Been working on a Husky 141 that's been laying here for a long time. LOL No spark , ok put another coil on it.Very weak spark ? Funny thing it had bright blue spark on the saw I just took it off of ? Pulled the kill wire off,same thing. Changed the flywheel , stihl the same ? Only thing I can think of is the ground wire ? Done for the day !



And Jerry was wrong about excavator golf how ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> And Jerry was wrong about excavator golf how ?



Not wrong! Just the wrong saw in John`s opinion,..they is hiss fav lil saw just like 026`s are mine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yea you is ! Beating up one of my favorite saws up like that ! :msp_sneaky:
> 
> MEEEEEEEENNNN Nadian !



They are just saws,..John. You got so many hoarded up they are even scarce up here...LOL


----------



## PJF1313

dancan said:


> And Jerry was wrong about excavator golf how ?





pioneerguy600 said:


> Not wrong! Just the wrong saw in John`s opinion,..they is hiss fav lil saw just like 026`s are mine.



Hey Jerry, 

whatcha using for the short game? Mid-range iron?


I use a Cat (can't for the life of me remember the model - mid-70's 50t) for the drive
A Volvo ECB-88 for the mid game
and a N.H. LB-75 for the greens...

If I do find myself in the sand, I'll use the Bobcat 260 with the trencher attachment, makes a heck of a mess, but I usually get out in under an gallon of fuel..


----------



## pioneerguy600

PJF1313 said:


> Hey Jerry,
> 
> whatcha using for the short game? Mid-range iron?
> 
> 
> I use a Cat (can't for the life of me remember the model - mid-70's 50t) for the drive
> A Volvo ECB-88 for the mid game
> and a N.H. LB-75 for the greens...
> 
> If I do find myself in the sand, I'll use the Bobcat 260 with the trencher attachment, makes a heck of a mess, but I usually get out in under an gallon of fuel..




We have 3 to choose from but the lightest is actually the fastest swing and usually will launch a saw the longest distance which usually gets the saw close to the hole in one swing, if all things go right a hole in one is possible. Bobcat 435, Volvo EC330C and Volvo EC480, both Volvos have had their swing motors and seals pulled and replaced under warranty.


----------



## PJF1313

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have 3 to choose from but the lightest is actually the fastest swing and usually will launch a saw the longest distance which usually gets the saw close to the hole in one swing, if all things go right a hole in one is possible. Bobcat 435, Volvo EC330C and Volvo EC480, both Volvos have had their swing motors and seals pulled and replaced under warranty.



I like the "big and slow" kinda drive. Once that cat gets warmed up in the first 9, ya better watch out!:msp_biggrin:

The 88 is a '06 or '07, don't remember off hand, but has less than 500 hours on it. It still has a snap to 'er.

The 75 has been used/abuse, ran hard, and put away wet. 1/8" slop in the pins ain't nothin' but a thing... She's now my stump puller - dig under the stump, grab ahold until the loader bucket is about 2' off the ground, and shake the s(*&^ out of it... They come right out :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

PJF1313 said:


> I like the "big and slow" kinda drive. Once that cat gets warmed up in the first 9, ya better watch out!:msp_biggrin:
> 
> The 88 is a '06 or '07, don't remember off hand, but has less than 500 hours on it. It still has a snap to 'er.
> 
> The 75 has been used/abuse, ran hard, and put away wet. 1/8" slop in the pins ain't nothin' but a thing... She's now my stump puller - dig under the stump, grab ahold until the loader bucket is about 2' off the ground, and shake the s(*&^ out of it... They come right out :msp_biggrin:



I really liked the swing of the old Hitachi ZX230 ,very smooth and fast but it got traded in the Volvo deal.


----------



## dancan

I got's no excavator but I can borrow the disability machine anytime .







Sure sinks them in real good LOL


----------



## PJF1313

Don't these Volvo seem to be slower on reactions? Seems to me that there's a delay/drag doing multiple functions.

BTW, what do ya use for a "Tee"? I've been using Honey Locust and Oak since Sandy. Bar pointed to the flag, but adjusted for windage. Usually 12-16" diameter about 2' high - don't want to take too much of a divot out!


----------



## PJF1313

dancan said:


> I got's no excavator but I can borrow the disability machine anytime .
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sinks them in real good LOL





So, you're the SOB that plunks my ba... errr... saw 2' under grade! Makes that chip shot a heck-o-lot harder!


And, why do ya'll need one of them up in Canukastan? Whatca do, flatten the snow?!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I got's no excavator but I can borrow the disability machine anytime .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sinks them in real good LOL



That thing can sure flatten out them orange things prior to covering them in concrete, improves the reinforcing value for the concrete also.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Havin it to the point of installing a new ring......it ain't much more work to tear it the rest of the way down!
> 
> Depends on how you feel bout the bearings in the saw now?
> 
> Seems like a big job but it's really not!
> 
> Good to practice!



I know and that's what I'm thinking. When I pulled the recoil off last weekend I found the kill wire was broken and then twisted together.. not even taped up. I knew right then it may be the best option. You guys have confirmed what I already knew. When I get back from the GTG I'll get it torn down. 



pioneerguy600 said:


> Not wrong! Just the wrong saw in John`s opinion,..they is hiss fav lil saw just like 026`s are mine.



You know Jerry I'm not a die hard Stihl fan but the 026 I had was a jam up saw after I put an adjustable oil pump on it. Until then it was stingy with the bar lube and would often affect the cut. I find another I'll pick it up... jam up little saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

PJF1313 said:


> Don't these Volvo seem to be slower on reactions? Seems to me that there's a delay/drag doing multiple functions.
> 
> BTW, what do ya use for a "Tee"? I've been using Honey Locust and Oak since Sandy. Bar pointed to the flag, but adjusted for windage. Usually 12-16" diameter about 2' high - don't want to take too much of a divot out!



I am not convinced Volvo is a good excavator for speed but they sure can dig and lift, we are dealing with a lot of stone, both naturally loosened and blown bedrock. Building roadways through forest that will be paved in the near future and taken over by the Province.
Any tree stump that is handy, anything from a 6" spruce to a 10" I find the best, the larger diameter holds no advantage as far as I can tell. Best drives I get are if the saw sits with the clutch side facing contact with the side of the bucket.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> I know and that's what I'm thinking. When I pulled the recoil off last weekend I found the kill wire was broken and then twisted together.. not even taped up. I knew right then it may be the best option. You guys have confirmed what I already knew. When I get back from the GTG I'll get it torn down.
> 
> 
> 
> You know Jerry I'm not a die hard Stihl fan but the 026 I had was a jam up saw after I put an adjustable oil pump on it. Until then it was stingy with the bar lube and would often affect the cut. I find another I'll pick it up... jam up little saws.



The 026 PRO saws have weaseled their way into my liking quite deeply now. They are by no means stock mind you but are dead nuts reliable for real world cutting,no babying ,just fuel and go. They get blown off with comp air, airfilter dusted out each evening after a full days cutting and the chain filed, that`s it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

PJF1313 said:


> Your inbox is too full.


----------



## PJF1313

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am not convinced Volvo is a good excavator for speed but they sure can dig and lift, we are dealing with a lot of stone, both naturally loosened and blown bedrock. Building roadways through forest that will be paved in the near future and taken over by the Province.
> Any tree stump that is handy, anything from a 6" spruce to a 10" I find the best, the larger diameter holds no advantage as far as I can tell. Best drives I get are if the saw sits with the clutch side facing contact with the side of the bucket.



We deal with more "landscaped" conditions. Not too much virgin soil, or bedrock. Mostly Grey clay and bank-run, bout 20+, then the water table. The area was once a "swamp" in N.E. terms. The clay does have a heck of a vacuum behind it.

Don't usually use stumps - too crowed for a good drive, but plenty o'rounds from the latest blow-downs...


----------



## pioneerguy600

PJF1313 said:


> We deal with more "landscaped" conditions. Not too much virgin soil, or bedrock. Mostly Grey clay and bank-run, bout 20+, then the water table. The area was once a "swamp" in N.E. terms. The clay does have a heck of a vacuum behind it.
> 
> Don't usually use stumps - too crowed for a good drive, but plenty o'rounds from the latest blow-downs...



Your PM inbox is over filled, needs to be emptied...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hello gents. Sorry I didn't call you back last night Jimmy, company showed up and stayed a little late. Just have to sand and polyurethane the new puter desk though. Boss has the puter right now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hello gents. Sorry I didn't call you back last night Jimmy, company showed up and stayed a little late. Just have to sand and polyurethane the new puter desk though. Boss has the puter right now.



Hey Jim.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Jim.



Hey Jerry. I see you found an Orange ball golf partner.


----------



## PJF1313

pioneerguy600 said:


> PJF1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your inbox is too full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed...
> 
> :msp_scared:
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## jimdad07

Been a home improvement fool lately, years worth of fallen behind projects are finally getting done. Should be able to get a lot done this spring as long as I get left alone.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Jerry. I see you found an Orange ball golf partner.



We are a few miles apart but can relate.


----------



## tbone75

Evening fellas


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are a few miles apart but can relate.



Common theme around here.

Evening John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Evening fellas



Hey John, how did your day go?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Common theme around here.
> 
> Evening John.



Yes siree.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey John, how did your day go?



Way better than the last 2 or 3 ! Little rough right now , but stihl better !

Tomorrow at 3pm I get the shots in the back. :msp_scared:


----------



## PJF1313

jimdad07 said:


> Been a home improvement fool lately, years worth of fallen behind projects are finally getting done. Should be able to get a lot done this spring as long as I get left alone.



Don't ya LOVE dem "Honey-Dews" :bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Way better than the last 2 or 3 ! Little rough right now , but stihl better !
> 
> Tomorrow at 3pm I get the shots in the back. :msp_scared:



Hope that gives you some more relief.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got rained out today just after noon so it was onto the phone and dealing with engineers, designers ,inspectors, power company, surveyors ,etc all afternoon.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got rained out today just after noon so it was onto the phone and dealing with engineers, designers ,inspectors, power company, surveyors ,etc all afternoon.



Need a dislike button for that one ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Need a dislike button for that one ! LOL



Has to be done, not liked...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope that gives you some more relief.



Not getting my hopes up this time !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not getting my hopes up this time !



One day at a time my friend, one day at a time!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Has to be done, not liked...LOL



Just part of the job , not the fun part ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just part of the job , not the fun part ! LOL



All of them are dragging their feet, getting further and further behind schedule, me no likee.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> All of them are dragging their feet, getting further and further behind schedule, me no likee.



Use them for golf tees ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Be back in a few !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Use them for golf tees ! :msp_w00t:



That would be a good use fer em....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I just scored two big hard maple logs to mill.


----------



## PJF1313

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got rained out today just after noon so it was onto the phone and dealing with *engineers, designers* ,inspectors, power company, surveyors ,etc all afternoon.



Ain't they the worst!!

The best, quickest, cheapest, and gota look prudy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I just scored two big hard maple logs to mill.



Whooo hoo...


----------



## pioneerguy600

PJF1313 said:


> Ain't they the worst!!
> 
> The best, quickest, cheapest, and gota look prudy!



Over paid, over hyped . Overworked if you listen to them.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Geez , from the looks of Robin's pic's I think he has a thing for the colour red .
> I wonder if he calls that part of the shop "The Red Light District" ?



HaHaHa!!! Good one!! I do like red.....As superbike builder Aldo Ferracci said........."Make 'em see RED!!!! ......speaking of the "RED" Ducatis....meaning......if they saw red.....you were already by them...LOL!!!!! 



Other than that...............you inferring I'm a "red" saw....."Whoreder"??????....LOL!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Hello gents. Sorry I didn't call you back last night Jimmy, company showed up and stayed a little late. Just have to sand and polyurethane the new puter desk though. Boss has the puter right now.



That desk isn't worth much unless you put a new line through the yard... no worries though I ended up on the phone with my buddy who finally fired off his '28 Ford he's been working on. He was pretty excited as it's been years in the making. 



jimdad07 said:


> Been a home improvement fool lately, years worth of fallen behind projects are finally getting done. Should be able to get a lot done this spring as long as I get left alone.



I'm supposed to be doing some of that stuff while the wife is out of town.. probably not going to happen!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Evening all. 

Training a new kid. 

Watch 100%. Time to go home now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Training a new kid.
> 
> Watch 100%. Time to go home now.



Have a good night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jerry

Guess I should do the same.


----------



## farrell

Everybody done went to bed already?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Everybody done went to bed already?



Yes.......








Hey Adam!!!


----------



## dancan

ZZZzzzlakerzz .................And Whorederzz !!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> ZZZzzzlakerzz .................And Whorederzz !!!!



WHooomeeee????????


----------



## dancan

And John .......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mumble yawn........

Late night. 

Early wake up. 

Coffee. 

Drive.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning.....


----------



## tbone75

Morning


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning



Hey John. 

Best luck today!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John.
> 
> Best luck today!!!



Thanks Rob ! 3pm


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good luck today John.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good luck today John.



Thanks Jerry


----------



## Cantdog

Yep......hope it gives you some relief........you going to be ok with the ride there??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep......hope it gives you some relief........you going to be ok with the ride there??



Sure , only 20 miles to get there. Plus afternoon is usually my best time of the day ! LOL Got enough pills in me by then. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Off to the jobsite, meet with some white hats. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Off to the jobsite, meet with some white hats. Have a good day everyone.



Have a good one Jerry ! Kick them in the azz ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Not expecting much from these shots , can't really think it could do much ? But I will try anything they want !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Robin I see something I would like to find for the 49SP , a spike.The 521 had one with it,and I have a little one that looks like it could fit the 49 , just no idea if its the right one? I looked around but didn't see any ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin I see something I would like to find for the 49SP , a spike.The 521 had one with it,and I have a little one that looks like it could fit the 49 , just no idea if its the right one? I looked around but didn't see any ?



Now I AXXed you if there was anything else you needed?????.......LOLOL!!! No problemo.....new or used.....both with screws...same price...your choice. LOL!!! $00.00....shipped lol!!!


----------



## Cantdog

BTW spikes for saws of that era were all the same......fits all the saws from the Jonsereds 49sp up to the Jonsereds 90.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Now I AXXed you if there was anything else you needed?????.......LOLOL!!! No problemo.....new or used.....both with screws...same price...your choice. LOL!!! $00.00....shipped lol!!!



Yes , but you know how I am !  :msp_rolleyes:

Don't hurry ! Just may pull the 80 out today ? Don't think I need anything for it ? You already fix me up on that one. LOL But knowing me ?? LOL

I see BPlust has some hand guards for them,I will grab one soon for the 49.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> BTW spikes for saws of that era were all the same......fits all the saws from the Jonsereds 49sp up to the Jonsereds 90.......



Didn't know that ? Good to know !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yes , but you know how I am !  :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Don't hurry ! Just may pull the 80 out today ? Don't think I need anything for it ? You already fix me up on that one. LOL But knowing me ?? LOL
> 
> I see BPlust has some hand guards for them,I will grab one soon for the 49.




What did I send you for the 80???


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> What did I send you for the 80???



Been to long ! I don't member yesterday ! LOL Its all in a little box marked 80. LOL Just a few little things.


----------



## tbone75

I have a pile of 920 parts too,don't member where it all came from ? Been to many saws ago. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Robin we will have to get together to match up some colors after it warms up. Be best if i can do a lot of it outside.


----------



## Cantdog

Time for me to head for the shop...have a good one....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Time for me to head for the shop...have a good one....



Bout ready to get moving myself ! Have a good day !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

John hopefully they can figure something out for you. 

I'm feeling very slug like today so I'm hiding at my desk forming a parts list needed for my 288 split. Just a few O-rings and some seals. Already ordered bearings last night.


----------



## roncoinc

Boxes,,boxes,,need more boxes !!

saw to send out,,radios to send out,TO much to do !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Boxes,,boxes,,need more boxes !!
> 
> saw to send out,,radios to send out,TO much to do !!



One at a time Ron , you will get there. LOL


----------



## tbone75

How did your doc visit go Ron ? They tell you anything ?


----------



## farrell

Mornin crackers!

Lol

Picked a new chain and bar for the GTG

Need fresh gas yet

It's comin up fast!

Scolded my uncle for the condition of his saws over the weekend! Filthy filthy filthy! Air filters are horrible!

Prolly gonna give my cousin a hand gettin his other 288 goin. He thinks an air leak?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin crackers!
> 
> Lol
> 
> Picked a new chain and bar for the GTG
> 
> Need fresh gas yet
> 
> It's comin up fast!
> 
> Scolded my uncle for the condition of his saws over the weekend! Filthy filthy filthy! Air filters are horrible!
> 
> Prolly gonna give my cousin a hand gettin his other 288 goin. He thinks an air leak?



Morning goofball ! LOL

Bout dang time you did some saw work !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Boxes,,boxes,,need more boxes !!
> 
> saw to send out,,radios to send out,TO much to do !!



Hey if you want I'll send you a box of boxes! I'm serious.. I hate to burn them but that's where they are headed as I just can't keep hoarding packing material.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright slackers.. tighten up! There has been no worthless chatter on this thread for over an hour! 

I did get stuff over to our attorney so we can file suit for failure to pay on an HOA. That's about the extent of my excitement.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Morning goofball ! LOL
> 
> Bout dang time you did some saw work !!



Hey remember I have to go to the J thing to do the W thing six days a week!


----------



## tbone75

Finished the Husky 141, I think ? Just need to see if it will start ? Not today ! Pulled the ol 80 out from under the bench,got the wrap out of that chunk of iron someone made for the handle. LOL That is one part Robin sent me for it. Looked into the cylinder,see something in there ? Besides the piston. LOL Looks like some of the coating may be gone ? Just not ready to tear it all the way down yet. Least it seems to be all there ! LOL
Heavy ol bugger too !

See I stihl had a 49sp wrap laying here a little bent,found a socket that fit inside the tube. Put that in the vice,tube over that and pulled it back right ! I think,didn't try it yet. LOL

Taking a break now. Better not do to much before I see the doc.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey remember I have to go to the J thing to do the W thing six days a week!



You just had 3 or 4 days off ! Should of had that little J-red running ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Sounds like you've been kinda busy lil buddy!

I don't have much to work on anyway

Both crapsman are junk come to find out

Still have the jred and solo to do tho


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You just had 3 or 4 days off ! Should of had that little J-red running ! LOL



Someday......


----------



## RandyMac

Haven't seen the Sun since last Wednesday.

I picked 3K of the '06, sold 2500 on the way home for .50 a round. It was a rough day, was awake for 31 hours.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Haven't seen the Sun since last Wednesday.
> 
> I picked 3K of the '06, sold 2500 on the way home for .50 a round. It was a rough day, was awake for 31 hours.



Very long day !!

Didn't keep much of that ? But you did good on it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Off to the doc !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Off to the doc !



Keepin' my fingers crossed they get it right this time John!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Off to the doc !



Good luck lil buddy!!!


----------



## dancan

3:00 check , Good luck with them rabies shot John !!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jimmy in NC said:


> ... I ended up on the phone with my buddy who finally fired off his '28 Ford he's been working on. He was pretty excited as it's been years in the making.



A video in my inbox always makes my day better! The last time that motor ran it was pushing more smoke screen than a fleet of Macs running at 10:1. He's done a good bit work to it since I had it... he's built the whole car himself including the paint job and upholstery. Same guy I mention that works at Mahle... super talented.

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http:%2F%2Fvid28.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fc247%2FBrayTypeR%2FIMG_0414.mp4">


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Very long day !!
> 
> Didn't keep much of that ? But you did good on it ! LOL



I sold it to a machinegun guy. I'm raising funds for a CT90 and rear springs for Annie's wagon.


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> I sold it to a machinegun guy. I'm raising funds for a CT90 and rear springs for Annie's wagon.









Guns and a CT90 , sure why not LOL


----------



## farrell

John I see you lurking down there

Well how did it go?


----------



## tbone75

Back from the doc ! Shots weren't to bad , only jumped a little. LOL Now just wait and see ? Gave me 4 shots from the bottom ( of my back Dan ) to half way up. Can't do anything the rest of the day,stretch my back every hour. Seems OK for the moment ? Little leg pain is all ! 
The first shot gave me a good pain right in the cheek of my arse ! LOL That very close to where I hurt the worst. Maybe that is good ?


----------



## farrell

Hey Jerry! Hey Dan!

If the norf korea starts shooting at us can we come stay with you?


----------



## tbone75

Better call Mom and let her know how it went. LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Back from the doc !....
> The first shot gave me a good pain right in the cheek of my arse ! LOL That very close to where I hurt the worst , Oh Muh Wallet !!!!......




Oh wait , you're not Robin , sorry John , my mistake .


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Hey Jerry! Hey Dan!
> 
> If the norf korea starts shooting at us can we come stay with you?



You can come up any time , just make sure you bring plenty of money for beer , lots of beer


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> You can come up any time , just make sure you bring plenty of money for beer , lots of beer



10-4:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You can come up any time , just make sure you bring plenty of money for beer , lots of beer



You said you would buy if we made it up there. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can bend enough to touch my toes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't member the last time I could do that ?





Just hope I can do it tomorrow ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can bend enough to touch my toes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can't member the last time i could do that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hope i can do it tomorrow ?





roadtrip !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Spent all day changing tires.
4 wheels off the old ford,,32 lug nuts..
in the back of new truck to garage.
pull the rubber off them 4.
pull wheels of new truck and put rubber on and balance.
then put old rubber back on ford rims..
basically swapped rubber from one truck to another,,,PITA !!
guy looks and says " these are $200 tires ! "


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> roadtrip !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You bet ! First thing I thought of !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Spent all day changing tires.
> 4 wheels off the old ford,,32 lug nuts..
> in the back of new truck to garage.
> pull the rubber off them 4.
> pull wheels of new truck and put rubber on and balance.
> then put old rubber back on ford rims..
> basically swapped rubber from one truck to another,,,PITA !!
> guy looks and says " these are $200 tires ! "



That is a real big pain to swap tires on rims ! LOL But sure beats buying new ones ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can bend enough to touch my toes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can't member the last time I could do that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hope I can do it tomorrow ?



Yippee!!!!

Happy Dance!!!!

Wish I could touch my toes. Lol


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You said you would buy if we made it up there. :msp_sneaky:



I said I'd buy the first case 
That's just the primer LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Got a guy on his up from BOSTON that wants the old ferd,told him $1000 he can have it.
 .......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got a guy on his up from BOSTON that wants the old ferd,told him $1000 he can have it.
> .......



Sell it ! LOL He must want it bad ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I said I'd buy the first case
> That's just the primer LOL



Buy the beer if they come for a visit, not if they come to stay.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I said I'd buy the first case
> That's just the primer LOL



OK I will drink one , the OL can take care of the rest ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Buy the beer if they come for a visit, not if they come to stay.



Party pooper ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Summer in NS , winter in NC ! Sounds like a plan to me ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Gotta ask Dan..
take the rubber off 8 rims.
put rubber on 8 rims.
balance four.
total cost ??


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> OK I will drink one , the OL can take care of the rest ! LOL



We have some of that 4% up here for you Mericans LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Gotta ask Dan..
> take the rubber off 8 rims.
> put rubber on 8 rims.
> balance four.
> total cost ??



$200.


----------



## dancan

I would charge 4 x 10$ and 4 x 17.5$
Some shops around me would be a little less , some a little more .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Gotta ask Dan..
> take the rubber off 8 rims.
> put rubber on 8 rims.
> balance four.
> total cost ??



Cost me 10.00 for one tire off,one on and balanced,car tire.


----------



## roncoinc

My total was $80 so i guess i did ok


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I would charge 4 x 10$ and 4 x 17.5$
> Some shops around me would be a little less , some a little more .



So,,$5 off
$5 on
$7.50 balance ,, per tire


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My total was $80 so i guess i did ok



Yea, half price or better !


----------



## tbone75

I can get tires changed free,if I want to drive 40 miles one way to my Nephews. LOL He has the changer and balancer. Just the drive over there,road sucks ! Great road for a bike ride !


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> So,,$5 off
> $5 on
> $7.50 balance ,, per tire



You could break it down like that .
If I have to grind rims because of rust it is extra .
You got a more than fair price , on 2 trucks with 8 bolt wheels it should be close to 2 hours labour .
I'll give you the same deal John gets .....If you drive up


----------



## Macman125

hey guys what oil should I run in my ms260:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Macman125

I was thinkin some peanut oil mixed at 200 to 1


----------



## dancan

Peanut oil on the second full moon of the month works great ......


----------



## Macman125

so use vegetable oil every other time?


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> You .......
> I'll give you the same deal John gets .....If you drive up



Has to be both trucks and some Stihl's that you hate to work on in the bed of a truck .............


----------



## dancan

Snowmobile mix up here in the Great White North because we all have sleds .................Just not enough snow to use them


----------



## roncoinc

The ols Ferd is SOLD !!!!!! 

almost broke even !


----------



## mainewoods

Oil from the anal gland of a beaver. 800:1 -except on Sundays.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The ols Ferd is SOLD !!!!!!
> 
> almost broke even !



That was fast ! Good deal Ron ! They driving it back ? LOL


----------



## Macman125

I couldn't do the research on my own so I figured I would ask


----------



## tbone75

Include the tires Ron , I bet you came out ahead ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That was fast ! Good deal Ron ! They driving it back ? LOL



They from m#######chussets so i dont know how it will work out,,i caint find the title !!
he wants to drive it back to downtown Boston !! LOL !!!
dont know HOW he gonna get plates to drive it ??
told him he got till sunday to get it gone


----------



## tbone75

maclovercp125 said:


> I couldn't do the research on my own so I figured I would ask



Just ask Dancan , he knows everything !! May not be right ? But he knows it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> They from m#######chussets so i dont know how it will work out,,i caint find the title !!
> he wants to drive it back to downtown Boston !! LOL !!!
> dont know HOW he gonna get plates to drive it ??
> told him he got till sunday to get it gone



Dang your bad as me !! You just got it a month ago !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dang your bad as me !! You just got it a month ago !! :msp_w00t:



hey,,gotta tell ya,,,,,, them big michelins look awsome on that Cheby !!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> The ols Ferd is SOLD !!!!!!
> 
> almost broke even !



Money for the seaweed fund!!!!!

Wait.........you get seaweed at a good price. 

Mad money!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> hey,,gotta tell ya,,,,,, them big michelins look awsome on that Cheby !!!!



Bet they ride good too !


----------



## tbone75

Having a little more trouble touching my toes now. Something is wearing off I guess ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can bend enough to touch my toes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can't member the last time I could do that ?
> 
> Just hope I can do it tomorrow ?



That's great news! Hope it holds for you John. 



roncoinc said:


> Spent all day changing tires.
> 4 wheels off the old ford,,32 lug nuts..
> in the back of new truck to garage.
> pull the rubber off them 4.
> pull wheels of new truck and put rubber on and balance.
> then put old rubber back on ford rims..
> basically swapped rubber from one truck to another,,,PITA !!
> guy looks and says " these are $200 tires ! "



I've been known to do the same thing before. I have even done it with good old manual irons when I was really hard up...



roncoinc said:


> Got a guy on his up from BOSTON that wants the old ferd,told him $1000 he can have it.
> .......



How far a drive is that?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Summer in NS , winter in NC ! Sounds like a plan to me ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey come join me and Sparky.. good times to be had! The problem will be moving all the saws ever season change...



roncoinc said:


> My total was $80 so i guess i did ok



You did phenomenal in my book. 



roncoinc said:


> The ols Ferd is SOLD !!!!!!
> 
> almost broke even !



That didn't take you long. Sounds like you and John had the good day today!



roncoinc said:


> hey,,gotta tell ya,,,,,, them big michelins look awsome on that Cheby !!!!



What size Michelins you got on it? 265, 285?


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's great news! Hope it holds for you John.
> How far a drive is that?



Bout 1 1/2 hrs if traffic is good.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey come join me and Sparky.. good times to be had! The problem will be moving all the saws ever season change...
> 
> 
> 
> You did phenomenal in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't take you long. Sounds like you and John had the good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> What size Michelins you got on it? 265, 285?



Move saws ? Nah , just get 2 of each ! One for here,one for there !


----------



## sefh3

Evening!!
I had some shop time tonight.
Fixed a Wild Thing. New fuel lines.
Fixed another Stihl blower.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Bout 1 1/2 hrs if traffic is good.



2 stops for gas ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nothing too exciting tonight... had a John Deere 55EV dropped off that no one else in town wanted to work on. The owner was very excited when I looked at it and said "An old Echo!" He told me he knew he had the person to work on it. It popped on a prime so a little fuel maintenance and it should be good to go. I already asked him if he wanted to sell it but he said no. I did ask him to let me have first dibs on it if he ever wanted to sell it. I'll probably do this one for free as I could tell how much he liked this old saw and I feel bad for him and I old Echos are my jam. No matter how many Jerry plays golf with, the older ones will always be good to me. The owner had a big stroke sitting in the shop at work and now he has trouble talking. His mind is there, he just can't verbalize it. Very sad to see but at least he still comes in for 10-15 hrs a week to help do simple things and it gets him out of the house. He spent 15 minutes telling me how the local shops wouldn't even look at it... I'll get him right though!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Evening!!
> I had some shop time tonight.
> Fixed a Wild Thing. New fuel lines.
> Fixed another Stihl blower.



You sure seem to fix a lot of them blowers ?


----------



## sefh3

I did work on a Stihl that I don't like.
Hard to beleive they made such a thing but I found it
Older 020AV top handle. You pull the recoil and cover off and
the dang thing pee's all over you. After wearing half the tank I
have decided I don't care for this design. Need a carb kit for it
and fuel filter. Starts idles just fine. Pukes when you hit the throttle.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Having a little more trouble touching my toes now. Something is wearing off I guess ?



I've never been able to touch my toes.......


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> You sure seem to fix a lot of them blowers ?



Only business around here. No saws to be had. I did see a 044 on CL with 28" bar for $700 and the air filter missing.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Bout 1 1/2 hrs if traffic is good.



Ohh that's long enough for them to get really acquainted with it!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Nothing too exciting tonight... had a John Deere 55EV dropped off that no one else in town wanted to work on. The owner was very excited when I looked at it and said "An old Echo!" He told me he knew he had the person to work on it. It popped on a prime so a little fuel maintenance and it should be good to go. I already asked him if he wanted to sell it but he said no. I did ask him to let me have first dibs on it if he ever wanted to sell it. I'll probably do this one for free as I could tell how much he liked this old saw and I feel bad for him and I old Echos are my jam. No matter how many Jerry plays golf with, the older ones will always be good to me. The owner had a big stroke sitting in the shop at work and now he has trouble talking. His mind is there, he just can't verbalize it. Very sad to see but at least he still comes in for 10-15 hrs a week to help do simple things and it gets him out of the house. He spent 15 minutes telling me how the local shops wouldn't even look at it... I'll get him right though!



First saw I ever bought is a 60S , gave it away,got it back and fix it up ! Stihl runs great ! Bout like using a tank to cut with ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I did work on a Stihl that I don't like.
> Hard to beleive they made such a thing but I found it
> Older 020AV top handle. You pull the recoil and cover off and
> the dang thing pee's all over you. After wearing half the tank I
> have decided I don't care for this design. Need a carb kit for it
> and fuel filter. Starts idles just fine. Pukes when you hit the throttle.



They sure is fun, eh.


----------



## sefh3

Jimmy in NC said:


> Nothing too exciting tonight... had a John Deere 55EV dropped off that no one else in town wanted to work on. The owner was very excited when I looked at it and said "An old Echo!" He told me he knew he had the person to work on it. It popped on a prime so a little fuel maintenance and it should be good to go. I already asked him if he wanted to sell it but he said no. I did ask him to let me have first dibs on it if he ever wanted to sell it. I'll probably do this one for free as I could tell how much he liked this old saw and I feel bad for him and I old Echos are my jam. No matter how many Jerry plays golf with, the older ones will always be good to me. The owner had a big stroke sitting in the shop at work and now he has trouble talking. His mind is there, he just can't verbalize it. Very sad to see but at least he still comes in for 10-15 hrs a week to help do simple things and it gets him out of the house. He spent 15 minutes telling me how the local shops wouldn't even look at it... I'll get him right though!



I had an elder gentleman by me like that. He tought me a ton about saws and how to sharpen chains. He had a stoke and wrote everything down. Couldn't speak very well at all but only had a 6th or 7th grade education so he has some trouble writing too. He passed on last year from a blood clot. Sure miss him.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Nothing too exciting tonight... had a John Deere 55EV dropped off that no one else in town wanted to work on. The owner was very excited when I looked at it and said "An old Echo!" He told me he knew he had the person to work on it. It popped on a prime so a little fuel maintenance and it should be good to go. I already asked him if he wanted to sell it but he said no. I did ask him to let me have first dibs on it if he ever wanted to sell it. I'll probably do this one for free as I could tell how much he liked this old saw and I feel bad for him and I old Echos are my jam. No matter how many Jerry plays golf with, the older ones will always be good to me. The owner had a big stroke sitting in the shop at work and now he has trouble talking. His mind is there, he just can't verbalize it. Very sad to see but at least he still comes in for 10-15 hrs a week to help do simple things and it gets him out of the house. He spent 15 minutes telling me how the local shops wouldn't even look at it... I'll get him right though!





Jimmy,,,GOOD on you..
there ARE things money cant buy..
there are things money cant pay for.
there ARE things you can do that are priceless..
when you help somebody the reward is doubled,two people feeling good


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I've never been able to touch my toes.......



Touching toes is nuthin, touching the floor 12" behind your heels is.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I did work on a Stihl that I don't like.
> Hard to beleive they made such a thing but I found it
> Older 020AV top handle. You pull the recoil and cover off and
> the dang thing pee's all over you. After wearing half the tank I
> have decided I don't care for this design. Need a carb kit for it
> and fuel filter. Starts idles just fine. Pukes when you hit the throttle.



Is that one of them 30' saws Ron likes so much ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> First saw I ever bought is a 60S , gave it away,got it back and fix it up ! Stihl runs great ! Bout like using a tank to cut with ! LOL



I had a collector tell me I need to pick a direction to collect. He pointed out I'm just starting on CAD journey... I was thinking this evening.. not many do the Echo thing... it should keep my collecting at a reasonable pace.. besides then I wont' be fighting most of you clowns for parts!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Touching toes is nuthin, touching the floor 12" behind your heels is.



What ! :help:


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> They sure is fun, eh.



I don't like how the fuel line hooks into the mounting bracket on the carb. Doesn't hook to the carb at all. Impulse does but not the fuel line.
Also a bad design of the intake boot.Dang thing pulls 160psi of compression.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Touching toes is nuthin, touching the floor 12" behind your heels is.



Adam can do that,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,if he has a FORK in his hand !!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Is that one of them 30' saws Ron likes so much ? :msp_rolleyes:



I think he could reach 45-60 with this one.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Only business around here. No saws to be had. I did see a 044 on CL with 28" bar for $700 and the air filter missing.



How many ya want ? I may even through in the filter and cover ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Touching toes is nuthin, touching the floor 12" behind your heels is.



Can't do that either......:msp_unsure:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Jimmy,,,GOOD on you..
> there ARE things money cant buy..
> there are things money cant pay for.
> there ARE things you can do that are priceless..
> when you help somebody the reward is doubled,two people feeling good



I firmly believe you can help make your own good fortune. I have had more people share with me here on AS and when you try to pay they most of the time say pay it forward. When I get a chance I go with it. I'm just excited to get to work on a classic JD branded Echo. What's a carb kit? Nothing compared to the smile on 77 year old man's face! Will he run it ever? Probably not.. but he'll know it runs and is in the barn waiting for him. 




On that note.. I'm taking these dogs out once more and then time.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> How many ya want ? I may even through in the filter and cover ! :msp_rolleyes:



It's been listed for a month now. I wonder why.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jimmy,,,GOOD on you..
> there ARE things money cant buy..
> there are things money cant pay for.
> there ARE things you can do that are priceless..
> when you help somebody the reward is doubled,two people feeling good



Sure makes ya feel good , don't it ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Adam can do that,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,if he has a FORK in his hand !!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



Not bloody likely!

Maybe with a yard stick?


----------



## sefh3

Jimmy in NC said:


> I firmly believe you can help make your own good fortune. I have had more people share with me here on AS and when you try to pay they most of the time say pay it forward. When I get a chance I go with it. I'm just excited to get to work on a classic JD branded Echo. What's a carb kit? Nothing compared to the smile on 77 year old man's face! Will he run it ever? Probably not.. but he'll know it runs and is in the barn waiting for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note.. I'm taking these dogs out once more and then time.



That smile pays for the carb kit. The rest is only time. Good for you!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I firmly believe you can help make your own good fortune. I have had more people share with me here on AS and when you try to pay they most of the time say pay it forward. When I get a chance I go with it. I'm just excited to get to work on a classic JD branded Echo. What's a carb kit? Nothing compared to the smile on 77 year old man's face! Will he run it ever? Probably not.. but he'll know it runs and is in the barn waiting for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note.. I'm taking these dogs out once more and then time.



have a good one Jimmy


----------



## sefh3

Oh our nightly spambot.


----------



## sefh3

Jimmy in NC said:


> I firmly believe you can help make your own good fortune. I have had more people share with me here on AS and when you try to pay they most of the time say pay it forward. When I get a chance I go with it. I'm just excited to get to work on a classic JD branded Echo. What's a carb kit? Nothing compared to the smile on 77 year old man's face! Will he run it ever? Probably not.. but he'll know it runs and is in the barn waiting for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note.. I'm taking these dogs out once more and then time.



Do you like Echo's??? I have a 452 something collecting dust. PM me your address if your interested. Needs carb work I'm sure.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Oh our nightly spambot.



They seem to have slowed down for a while. Must be blocking them better ?


----------



## farrell

sefh3 said:


> Oh our nightly spambot.



Did someone say spam?

I remember spam!

Stuff Posing As Meat

With the jelly on top?

Mixed in with the mac & cheese

Or in with the scalloped taters

Mmmmmmmmmmm...........spam!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Did someone say spam?
> 
> I remember spam!
> 
> Stuff Posing As Meat
> 
> With the jelly on top?
> 
> Mixed in with the mac & cheese
> 
> Or in with the scalloped taters
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmm...........spam!



Dang you ! Making me hungry ! I have 4 cans !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Dang you ! Making me hungry ! I have 4 cans !



I can't remember the last time I had it

May have to get some


----------



## sefh3

Mom used to make homemade mac and cheese with spam and fried spam sandwich


----------



## pioneerguy600

I much prefer the canned Bully Beef.


----------



## tbone75

I want some spam and OVER EASY eaggs !


Chit Ron left. LOL


----------



## DSS

If I'm home alone, every once in a while I make fried spam and mashed taters. I get some funny looks when asked what I had for supper.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I much prefer the canned Bully Beef.



New one on me ? Corned beef ?


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> If I'm home alone, every once in a while I make fried spam and mashed taters. I get some funny looks when asked what I had for supper.



That sounds good ! I like spam in tater soup too ! LOL The OL won't let me put it in there ! :msp_mad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> New one on me ? Corned beef ?



Yes sir, 100% bettern Spam. Just warm it up a bit and its delish.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mmmmmm,


----------



## tbone75

Jerry , did you kick any butt today ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mmmmmm,



Think spam looks better ! :msp_mellow:

Never had corned beef ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry , did you kick any butt today ? LOL



Oh I sure did, got things moving again. Very long story but after 2 months of stalling I got everyone together or on the phone and got the outstanding issues resolved and things should begin to proceed again. Dealing with too many levels of inspection and different shops involved with extending electrical power into the lots we are about starting to build on. Never seen the likes of the incompetency before.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think spam looks better ! :msp_mellow:
> 
> Never had corned beef ?



When that meat warms up the yellow fat disappears and is it ever tasty.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh I sure did, got things moving again. Very long story but after 2 months of stalling I got everyone together or on the phone and got the outstanding issues resolved and things should begin to proceed again. Dealing with too many levels of inspection and different shops involved with extending electrical power into the lots we are about starting to build on. Never seen the likes of the incompetency before.



Just dragging there feet !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When that meat warms up the yellow fat disappears and is it ever tasty.



I will try it some day ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just dragging there feet !



Foot dragging does play into this but there are too many layers of involvement and different departments within the one company that produces our electrical power, they don`t correspond with one another internally.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Crown Rib of Spam!!!!!!!

Hey all!!


----------



## tbone75

They stihl haven't shipped my o-rings out yet ! 

Not sure what I will do tomorrow ? Don't think I will try starting any saws just yet. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Foot dragging does play into this but there are too many layers of involvement and different departments within the one company that produces our electrical power, they don`t correspond with one another internally.



Just have to get everyone on the same page. Sometimes they need a good prodding ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Crown Rib of Spam!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey all!!



Hey Mongo !

Gonna have to fry some spam tomorrow ! LOL Dang I am hungry for it now !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just have to get everyone on the same page. Sometimes they need a good prodding ! LOL



One level did not know what the other level was or was not doing, got to the bottom of it after plenty of finger pointing, excuses and incorrect info feedback. Things will now get going again, power poles were installed 5 weeks ago, the lines and transformer were not installed in the weeks since.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Crown Rib of Spam!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey all!!



Hey uncle Rob, its time for me.


----------



## tbone75

No Scoot much lately,must be putting in long hours?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob, its time for me.



Nite Jerry , give them another boot if need be. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Mongo !
> 
> Gonna have to fry some spam tomorrow ! LOL Dang I am hungry for it now !



Sunday I made 2 corned beef briskets. 

One for boiled dinner. 

One to make corned beef hash. 

But I love the Hormel canned corned beef!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob, its time for me.



Night Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !


----------



## tbone75

I have been bad again ! Went shopping on flea bay. LOL Husky parts ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I have been bad again ! Went shopping on flea bay. LOL Husky parts ! LOL



You're right. That is a bad thing to do. 

Huskies are dogs.......

Hey John !!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You're right. That is a bad thing to do.
> 
> Huskies are dogs.......
> 
> Hey John !!!!!!!



Ya MEEN Ol Phart ! 


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Its bad cause I have to find a single action Ruger ! :msp_rolleyes:





Soon !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to fix the stove up and then try to sleep. Back isn't to bad, so far ? I can stihl touch my toes ! A little tougher, but stihl do it !! 

Tomorrow could be a whole new ball game ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Its bad cause I have to find a single action Ruger ! :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Soon !!
> 
> But I didn't know Ruger made saws.
> 
> I'm SO confused.
> 
> Gunshow this weekend. I'll look.
> 
> Good luck on the pain tomorrow. Hang in there.


----------



## dancan

ZZZzzzZZZzzz
ZZZlackerzz are Husuqezz best friend .


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers ! 

Not sleeping very well, not because of my back !! Stihl doing good !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh I sure did, got things moving again. Very long story but after 2 months of stalling I got everyone together or on the phone and got the outstanding issues resolved and things should begin to proceed again. Dealing with too many levels of inspection and different shops involved with extending electrical power into the lots we are about starting to build on. Never seen the likes of the incompetency before.



That's the worst. Sadly in construction it happens all the time even in the company I work for. It is very frustrating these days as 95% could be fixed by simply picking up the phone that everyone has in there pocket. 



tbone75 said:


> I have been bad again ! Went shopping on flea bay. LOL Husky parts ! LOL



Woohoo! I've got lots of Husky parts coming in late this week my self.


----------



## Cantdog

Sounds good John...hope the feeling stays with you for a good long time!!!

I was pretty beat last night....browsed on through but had little to contribute......made heaping pot of Haddock Chowdah last night.....wife made a double batch of big fat biscuits,,....steamed broccoli......way better than spam OR conned beeph......LOL!!

Cold here yesterday.....just above freezing...north wind about 25....I spent most of the day splitting those maples I dropped Sun and forwarding out to the truck..even after culling out the dozy parts I ended up with a nice rounded pickup load of good solid, split maple firewood all home, stacked and covered..along with the rest for next yr. Made up about another good solid half cord...used that new 55 some more yesterday.....little soft on spoolup...I think a carb kit is in its future....very finicky on the low side tune..probably do an impulse nipple and intake boot at the same time......weak point in a weak saw....nice little rig and cut real good....smooth....but like that great little 51 I sold.... just a lack-lustre saw....good home owner saw...personal firewood saw......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Sounds good John...hope the feeling stays with you for a good long time!!!
> 
> I was pretty beat last night....browsed on through but had little to contribute......made heaping pot of Haddock Chowdah last night.....wife made a double batch of big fat biscuits,,....steamed broccoli......way better than spam OR conned beeph......LOL!!
> 
> Cold here yesterday.....just above freezing...north wind about 25....I spent most of the day splitting those maples I dropped Sun and forwarding out to the truck..even after culling out the dozy parts I ended up with a nice rounded pickup load of good solid, split maple firewood all home, stacked and covered..along with the rest for next yr. Made up about another good solid half cord...used that new 55 some more yesterday.....little soft on spoolup...I think a carb kit is in its future....very finicky on the low side tune..probably do an impulse nipple and intake boot at the same time......weak point in a weak saw....nice little rig and cut real good....smooth....but like that great little 51 I sold.... just a lack-lustre saw....good home owner saw...personal firewood saw......



Never had any of that chowdah , sounds good. Stihl gonna have me some spam today ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Never had any of that chowdah , sounds good. Stihl gonna have me some spam today ! LOL




LOL!!! Knock yourself out....sodium boy!!!!!


Chowder is very simple....lots of fish (cubed)..taters (cubed)....onions (chopped)....butter.....half and half or whole milk..season to taste...MMMMMmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!! Knock yourself out....sodium boy!!!!!
> 
> 
> Chowder is very simple....lots of fish (cubed)..taters (cubed)....onions (chopped)....butter.....half and half or whole milk..season to taste...MMMMMmmmmmmmmm!!!



Yep , it is salty ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Bout as bad as salt cured ham ! LOL Sure taste good !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Bout as bad as salt cured ham ! LOL Sure taste good !



Yes it is/does.......but it's more like a meat flavored salt lick for carnivores...!!!LOLOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is/does.......but it's more like a meat flavored salt lick for carnivores...!!!LOLOL!!!



That be just what it is ! LOL I don't care for ham much anyway. LOL Pork roast and bacon,bout all a pig is good for. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

You ought to make yourself some chowder John......don't worry about trying to get fresh haddock.....just buy a brand like Icelantic FAS (Frozen At Sea) these are filleted and flash frozen at sea....actually better/fresher than 95% of the "Fresh" fish you get at the market...only way to get "Fresher" is to catch it yourself or know someone at the docks....and be there when the boats come in......good product....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You ought to make yourself some chowder John......don't worry about trying to get fresh haddock.....just buy a brand like Icelantic FAS (Frozen At Sea) these are filleted and flash frozen at sea....actually better/fresher than 95% of the "Fresh" fish you get at the market...only way to get "Fresher" is to catch it yourself or know someone at the docks....and be there when the boats come in......good product....



Never knew that FAS ! DUH ! LOL I love fish ,so may just give that a shot ! Think the OL would eat it too ?


----------



## tbone75

Maybe put some spam in there too !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Never knew that FAS ! DUH ! LOL I love fish ,so may just give that a shot ! Think the OL would eat it too ?



Yep that's the only way I buy fish without having to inspect it.......I feel like some old woman in a third world country when buying fish at the store.....I have to look at it....AND SMELL it.......if it smells "Fishy".....it stays there......some young folks, behind the counter, get wierded out...when some fuzzy old Q-tip wants to "Sniff" the product!!! But...Hey I ain't buyin fish that's going/gone by....hate that taste......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Maybe put some spam in there too !




Bleck!!! There are better ways to add salt!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Johs recipie for chowdah.
gal of milk in pot.
bring to a boil.
drop it taters and fish and onions.
boil for two hours .


----------



## mainewoods

Maine mussels steamed in Shipyard dark ale. Poor man's oysters. Sweet and tender. A very overlooked seafood.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Bleck!!! There are better ways to add salt!!!



Never happen , the OL wouldn't eat it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Johs recipie for chowdah.
> gal of milk in pot.
> bring to a boil.
> drop it taters and fish and onions.
> boil for two hours .



Boil for 2 hours ? Seems like a real long time ? If that is what it takes, I will do it. After I find good fish ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep that's the only way I buy fish without having to inspect it.......I feel like some old woman in a third world country when buying fish at the store.....I have to look at it....AND SMELL it.......if it smells "Fishy".....it stays there......some young folks, behind the counter, get wierded out...when some fuzzy old Q-tip wants to "Sniff" the product!!! But...Hey I ain't buyin fish that's going/gone by....hate that taste......



Fuzzy old Q-tip , now that right there is FUNNY ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Can't stand that fishy taste either !!


----------



## tbone75

Went back to bed for 2 hrs. Ready to do something now ! LOL



I can stihl bend over and touch my toes ! :msp_thumbsup: Starting to get my hopes up a little ! :msp_smile:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Never knew that FAS ! DUH ! LOL I love fish ,so may just give that a shot ! Think the OL would eat it too ?



Robin be right on both counts. 

Like frozen veggies. Good frozen ones are better unless you get farm fresh. 

And simple good soup/chowder/stew.


----------



## roncoinc

mainewoods said:


> Maine mussels steamed in Shipyard dark ale. Poor man's oysters. Sweet and tender. A very overlooked seafood.



I guess they are ovelooked,,even by the seagulls !!! LOL !!
they wont even eat em !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Ron. 

John should be ready for a roadtrip soon!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Ron.
> 
> John should be ready for a roadtrip soon!!!!!!!



Long as the back stays like it is today. YES !!! I am ready to run ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Working on saws today ! The 200T fired up in 2 pulls ! Carb kit and 3 days in the USC seems to have fixed it !

Got some new parts for my 372,just not the o- ring ! All done but the oil pump and clutch stuff. Got to do something with the brake handle screw hole,no threads in there ! :bang: I can put a nut on the back side or get a heli coil kit ? Never put one of them in before,looks easy nuff. Just have to find a kit ?

Bought 2 new mufflers for the 371s , one has a baffle and one don't ? Got them for 20.00 each from different places. LOL Want rid of the OEM jobs with the outlet on the top. So now I have 3 new and 2 used mufflers for them saws ! 3 with baffles and 2 with out. LOL Already painted one used one up to look new. May have to find more saws to go with the mufflers ?


----------



## tbone75

Got my 036 top end kit I got on sale from HL place. Looks like a very nice kit so far. It was cheap nuff to try out ! Also got 2 new brake handles from there for the 371/2s , don't want to go on the lever,to tight. Plus a new recoil for 20.00 shipped,but 371 stickers are NLA ? Looked around flea bay,no luck there either. May just put 372 stickers on it. LOL


----------



## farrell

Afternoon all!

Did some work outside this mornin

Took snow blower off the tractor

Got some stuff put away in the basement

Fired up the weed hacker (4 pulls) cut down the corn stalks and hauled them away

Maybe able to get enough free lumber to build a shed!

Killed a rat


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Did some work outside this mornin
> 
> Took snow blower off the tractor
> 
> Got some stuff put away in the basement
> 
> Fired up the weed hacker (4 pulls) cut down the corn stalks and hauled them away
> 
> Maybe able to get enough free lumber to build a shed!
> 
> Killed a rat



Rat hunting is FUN !!! Used to have a open dump just outside of town,used a lot of BB's back then ! LOL later on we moved outside of town,had a chicken coop then to play in ! LOL 22rf bird shot worked real good in there ! LOL Bout the only thing that stuff was good for,couldn't hit a bird more than 10' away with it ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Sounds good John...hope the feeling stays with you for a good long time!!!
> 
> I was pretty beat last night....browsed on through but had little to contribute......made heaping pot of Haddock Chowdah last night.....wife made a double batch of big fat biscuits,,....steamed broccoli......way better than spam OR conned beeph......LOL!!
> 
> Cold here yesterday.....just above freezing...north wind about 25....I spent most of the day splitting those maples I dropped Sun and forwarding out to the truck..even after culling out the dozy parts I ended up with a nice rounded pickup load of good solid, split maple firewood all home, stacked and covered..along with the rest for next yr. Made up about another good solid half cord...used that new 55 some more yesterday.....little soft on spoolup...I think a carb kit is in its future....very finicky on the low side tune..probably do an impulse nipple and intake boot at the same time......weak point in a weak saw....nice little rig and cut real good....smooth....but like that great little 51 I sold.... just a lack-lustre saw....good home owner saw...personal firewood saw......



Is that the nature of a 55? I'm looking forward to building mine but sounds like if I'm looking for an 026 Pro replacement, I need to find an 026 Pro. 



tbone75 said:


> Went back to bed for 2 hrs. Ready to do something now ! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I can stihl bend over and touch my toes ! :msp_thumbsup: Starting to get my hopes up a little ! :msp_smile:



YAY! John is on the move so lock up your saws!! Great news there buddy!


----------



## tbone75

Whacker season is getting close ! UGH ! I only have about 20 of them to go through now. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Whacker season is getting close ! UGH ! I only have about 20 of them to go through now. LOL



I think I still have 3 to go through myself that have been waiting since the fall... always something!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Is that the nature of a 55? I'm looking forward to building mine but sounds like if I'm looking for an 026 Pro replacement, I need to find an 026 Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! John is on the move so lock up your saws!! Great news there buddy!



The little I know about a 55 is you need the closed port top end to make one run real good. But it would be a good to widen the ports on ! Then you would like it !


Yes ! Better hide your saws ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I think I still have 3 to go through myself that have been waiting since the fall... always something!



Bet you didn't see the pic of my pile ! LOL Bunch of new store returns I bought. 2 & 4 stroke. Plus a few used ones to do also.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> The little I know about a 55 is you need the closed port top end to make one run real good. But it would be a good to widen the ports on ! Then you would like it !
> 
> 
> Yes ! Better hide your saws ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Well.. that's behind the MiniMac projects right now so we'll cross that bridge when I get to it. Are close port top ends available AM?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Bet you didn't see the pic of my pile ! LOL Bunch of new store returns I bought. 2 & 4 stroke. Plus a few used ones to do also.



Sure didn't. I hate the cheapie ones. I've given away bunches of them but they keep multiplying.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well.. that's behind the MiniMac projects right now so we'll cross that bridge when I get to it. Are close port top ends available AM?



Not sure ? Never looked for them ?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sure didn't. I hate the cheapie ones. I've given away bunches of them but they keep multiplying.



Mainly Ryobis , couple Homies & Craptsmans.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Rat hunting is FUN !!! Used to have a open dump just outside of town,used a lot of BB's back then ! LOL later on we moved outside of town,had a chicken coop then to play in ! LOL 22rf bird shot worked real good in there ! LOL Bout the only thing that stuff was good for,couldn't hit a bird more than 10' away with it ! LOL



He met my size 10 1/2 boot!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Mainly Ryobis , couple Homies & Craptsmans.



That's the ones... You can really pitch one if you pull on it 20-30 times!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Mainly Ryobis , couple Homies & Craptsmans.



You still have the pole saw I wanted?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You still have the pole saw I wanted?



Well yes ! ! LOL Could have sold that thing 15 times ! LOL Just haven't got to them whackers yet ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's the ones... You can really pitch one if you pull on it 20-30 times!



Sounds like ya need to fix it ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> You still have the pole saw I wanted?



Some of the best money I ever spent was on one of those cheap Troy Bilt pole saw attachments. I love that little thing on a cheap John Deere branded homelite power head. 



tbone75 said:


> Sounds like ya need to fix it ! LOL



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I still have and run my original green weed wacker, had it since 1985 and only replaced the fuel lines 2-3 years ago.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I still have and run my original green weed wacker, had it since 1985 and only replaced the fuel lines 2-3 years ago.



Maybe you do like me ? I don't use it,weed killer works much better !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I still have and run my original green weed wacker, had it since 1985 and only replaced the fuel lines 2-3 years ago.



Would that be a Green Machine? 

Dad had a forestry grade one that was stout but when the condenser went on it around '99 no parts to be found. Hung on to it a few years and finally let it go. Something was weird where you couldn't use a module on it.


----------



## mainewoods

roncoinc said:


> I guess they are ovelooked,,even by the seagulls !!! LOL !!
> they wont even eat em !!



All I am saying is try 'em. They are excellent steamed in ale. What does a seagull know any way -damn dump ducks!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Maybe you do like me ? I don't use it,weed killer works much better !



This stuff is my favorite!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> This stuff is my favorite!



Never seen it before ? I want some of that stuff the use on power lines ! Can't get it !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got my 036 top end kit I got on sale from HL place. Looks like a very nice kit so far. It was cheap nuff to try out ! Also got 2 new brake handles from there for the 371/2s , don't want to go on the lever,to tight. Plus a new recoil for 20.00 shipped,but 371 stickers are NLA ? Looked around flea bay,no luck there either. May just put 372 stickers on it. LOL



I had a problem with an AM brake handle,found the lever that slips in wasnt perfect straight,bent it proper and went in.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Is that the nature of a 55? I'm looking forward to building mine but sounds like if I'm looking for an 026 Pro replacement, I need to find an 026 Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! John is on the move so lock up your saws!! Great news there buddy!



The slower spool up is normal with a 55,,can be fixed with a little grinding 
NICE SAWS , I LIKE EM..


----------



## roncoinc

mainewoods said:


> All I am saying is try 'em. They are excellent steamed in ale. What does a seagull know any way -damn dump ducks!



I try them again every couple of years,,i tell myself they CAINT be that bad,,every time i get reminded,yes they are !!


----------



## roncoinc

Just got back from DR's
pumped shoulder full of MtDew and put me in the tube,CW music,i fell asleep


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Is that the nature of a 55? I'm looking forward to building mine but sounds like if I'm looking for an 026 Pro replacement, I need to find an 026 Pro.



If you want an small, older, fast Husky....look for a 254XP......real snappy little saw.....the 51 and 55 are open port.... good homeowner saws...but not pro built...EXCEPT for a very short time they made an EPA 51...that had the same closed port, 45 MM P&C as the 590 Jred...those were smart......but you can't buy new OEM or AM pistons or cyls for any of those saws that used this setup.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rat hunting is FUN !!! Used to have a open dump just outside of town,used a lot of BB's back then ! LOL later on we moved outside of town,had a chicken coop then to play in ! LOL 22rf bird shot worked real good in there ! LOL Bout the only thing that stuff was good for,couldn't hit a bird more than 10' away with it ! LOL



Rats at the dump!!!!!

Sittin in the barn with my God mother shooting out the second floor. .

Had a friend used a HS Olympic (Space Gun) compted and weighted for 22 shorts. 

$1500!!!!!! NO recoil. He would chase them.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> If you want an small, older, fast Husky....look for a 254XP......real snappy little saw.....the 51 and 55 are open port.... good homeowner saws...but not pro built...EXCEPT for a very short time they made an EPA 51...that had the same closed port, 45 MM P&C as the 590 Jred...those were smart......but you can't buy new OEM or AM pistons or cyls for any of those saws that used this setup.....



I'll start looking.. no real rush. Get through what I have right now and then bigger fish to fry at the moment like getting a mill going!


----------



## Cantdog

mainewoods said:


> All I am saying is try 'em. They are excellent steamed in ale. What does a seagull know any way -damn dump ducks!



Well... I'm with Ron on this one....not a big fan either....our gulls eat 'em though.....I think down where Ron is the gulls don't had any rocks to drop them on to break 'em open...just sand beaches...LOL!!!

BTW there Mainewoods......that is a decent sized bug you're holding up in your avitar!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> The slower spool up is normal with a 55,,can be fixed with a little grinding
> NICE SAWS , I LIKE EM..



Trade ya a nice one......for something red...maybe.....


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Well yes ! ! LOL Could have sold that thing 15 times ! LOL Just haven't got to them whackers yet ! LOL



Well you let me know!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> If you want an small, older, fast Husky....look for a 254XP......real snappy little saw.....the 51 and 55 are open port.... good homeowner saws...but not pro built...EXCEPT for a very short time they made an EPA 51...that had the same closed port, 45 MM P&C as the 590 Jred...those were smart......but you can't buy new OEM or AM pistons or cyls for any of those saws that used this setup.....



And all this time i thot XP on a husky ment it was a pro saw


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Trade ya a nice one......for something red...maybe.....



Got some of my own thank you


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> .........weak point in a weak saw....nice little rig and cut real good....smooth....but like that great little 51 I sold.... just a lack-lustre saw....good home owner saw...personal firewood saw......




Sounds about right .




mainewoods said:


> All I am saying is try 'em. They are excellent steamed in ale. What does a seagull know any way -damn dump ducks!



It's also a good use of wine , save the beer for drinkin' LOL

I like a bit of celery in my chowdah and cool it off with a bit of some quality frozen peaches and cream corn to add a little sweetness .


----------



## tbone75

Got the little 141 Poolusky running. Glad to be done with that one. LOL Nothing to it, cleaned the carb,wires,rebuilt the muffler. Yep had my Nephew cut in half,gut it weld it back up. LOL Painted and put a fish gill in it. Way better than that stupid little hole on the back of it !

Time to SPAM it up ! Maybe some over easy eggs to go with it !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sounds about right .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also a good use of wine , save the beer for drinkin' LOL
> 
> I like a bit of celery in my chowdah and cool it off with a bit of some quality frozen peaches and cream corn to add a little sweetness .



You MUST be talkin bout mussel chowdah !


----------



## dancan

Nah , I knows what I like .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Trade ya a nice one......for something red...maybe.....









How's about one of them ?


----------



## tbone75

Belly full of SPAM ! Didn't do the eggs,just Spamiches & cheese . That was good !! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> How's about one of them ?



Trying to get the Pit Bull going ?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Trying to get the Pit Bull going ?



It should be a fine addition for the "Red Zone" .


----------



## dancan

And corned beef IS better than spam ....


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> And corned beef IS better than spam ....



Mussels are better than spam !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mussels are better than spam !!



You just use to that fancy food. LOL I don't have a chef anywhere around ! LOL


----------



## dancan

This one .


----------



## tbone75

Think I am done for the day,got 2 saws finished ! Good day for a Slug ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Mussels are better than spam !!



John was in a contest...

First prize was am can of Spam

Second prize was 2 cans of Spam. 

John cheated to get second place

And he want it well done!!!!

Hey John. !!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> This one .



Don't know , never tried it ? May be good ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John was in a contest...
> 
> First prize was am can of Spam
> 
> Second prize was 2 cans of Spam.
> 
> John cheated to get second place
> 
> And he want it well done!!!!
> 
> Hey John. !!!!!!



Nope I got the GRAND prize ! A 3 pack ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## mainewoods

roncoinc said:


> You MUST be talkin bout mussel chowdah !



Ayyah- always add mussels to my chowdah. Wicked good!!


----------



## tbone75

372 is looking good ! Should run good once I get the guts under the clutch cover ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 372 is looking good ! Should run good once I get the guts under the clutch cover ! LOL



Lookin good lil buddy!

Think I may get spam after work for breakfast in the am!


----------



## mainewoods

Cantdog said:


> Well... I'm with Ron on this one....not a big fan either....our gulls eat 'em though.....I think down where Ron is the gulls don't had any rocks to drop them on to break 'em open...just sand beaches...LOL!!!
> 
> BTW there Mainewoods......that is a decent sized bug you're holding up in your avitar!!!



I said the same thing first time I saw one but I love clams so much I figured they can't be that bad. They are superior-tender and sweet. I think Ron is just pulling my lariat. Bet he sneaks down after dark and scrapes the rocks for them. That "chicken" was caught by a friend of mine -can't take credit. I am about 30lbs.lighter and a lot older. I am just honoring his catch.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> 372 is looking good ! Should run good once I get the guts under the clutch cover ! LOL



Trade ya that nice J'Red .................................Bahahahahahahahahah


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Lookin good lil buddy!
> 
> Think I may get spam after work for breakfast in the am!



Didn't put the spikes on it yet,don't want poked ! LOL


Spam is good any time !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Didn't put the spikes on it yet,don't want poked ! LOL
> 
> 
> Spam is good any time !!



I noticed that the dawgs were mia

The wife told me no spam:msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> This one .



OMG !!

bad enuf eating canned floor sweepings from a slaughterhouse but from a THIRD world country !!! ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> OMG !!
> 
> bad enuf eating canned floor sweepings from a slaughterhouse but from a THIRD world country !!! ?



Third???

2 1/2 max....


----------



## dancan

Yup , even better than Soilent Pink LOL
I haven't had that , spam or the corned beef in the last 5 years knowingly .
Hey , do hot dogs or baloney count ?


----------



## roncoinc

mainewoods said:


> I said the same thing first time I saw one but I love clams so much I figured they can't be that bad. They are superior-tender and sweet. I think Ron is just pulling my lariat. Bet he sneaks down after dark and scrapes the rocks for them. That "chicken" was caught by a friend of mine -can't take credit. I am about 30lbs.lighter and a lot older. I am just honoring his catch.



Nope,,Ron not pullin nuthin,,,i walked out of a restaurant once when they set down a plate of mussels at the next table..
Told the waiter they stunk so bad i wouldnt be able to eat there,so i left..


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , even better than Soilent Pink LOL
> I haven't had that , spam or the corned beef in the last 5 years knowingly .
> Hey , do hot dogs or baloney count ?



That is good too ! Love bologna ! Fried bologna samich with cheese !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,Ron not pullin nuthin,,,i walked out of a restaurant once when they set down a plate of mussels at the next table..
> Told the waiter they stunk so bad i wouldnt be able to eat there,so i left..



Monster bugs !


----------



## roncoinc

I gotta say i have not been so grossed out with food stuffs in quite awhile..Dont anybody have any taste besides Uncle Rob and Robin !! ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> 372 is looking good ! Should run good once I get the guts under the clutch cover ! LOL



That thing looks sweet! One day I'm going to break down and buy a full wrap for one of my saws. No one around here even knows what they are.. well people on AS know what they are! 



tbone75 said:


> Didn't put the spikes on it yet,don't want poked ! LOL
> 
> Spam is good any time !!



Was going to ask what was up with that but I understand. If I am doing anything much to a saw I pull them off for my protection.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> This one .



That`s the 1


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> That is good too ! Love bologna ! Fried bologna samich with cheese !



Fry the bologna first. Then slap it between the bread and cheese and grill it like a grilled cheese samich.... yummyyyyyyy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> That thing looks sweet! One day I'm going to break down and buy a full wrap for one of my saws. No one around here even knows what they are.. well people on AS know what they are!
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to ask what was up with that but I understand. If I am doing anything much to a saw I pull them off for my protection.



They are just the last thing I put on the saw. Stihl got more parts to put on yet. LOL Soon I hope !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Fry the bologna first. Then slap it between the bread and cheese and grill it like a grilled cheese samich.... yummyyyyyyy



I like that to, frying just brings out the best taste there is for bologna.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like that to, frying just brings out the best taste there is for bologna.



My wife can't stand the smell nor taste of it. My kids love em. I usually make 6 samiches for the 3 of us.


----------



## sefh3

Took the carb off that little 020 tonight. Going to let it soak a day or two in the ultra sonic cleaner. Didn't look too bad inside but a good soak never hurts.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Played around a little bit tonight with the 55EV. Put some fuel in it and a snort down the throat and pulled...and pulled... and pulled. It finally fired and ran! The little saw runs ok... but I think a 3/8 chain and a 20" bar is a bit much for a 50cc saw. I'm not real happy with how it runs so I'm going to go ahead and order a kit for it just for good measure. Also have to figure out why the kill switch isn't working too. Nothing too major I don't think.

The owner stopped in my office today with a folder... he has the original bill of sale and manual for the saw. He asked me if that would help any and I told him I thought I had it but that just confirmed my thoughts of how much this saw means to him. I'm glad to help him out! 

View attachment 288240
View attachment 288241
View attachment 288242
View attachment 288243
View attachment 288244


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> How's about one of them ?



Hey Thanks Dan!!!.......but I'll have to PASS!!!!!!!!


Might as well keep a husky that may be ok.....rather than trade for a known POS...FFS!!!! LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> And all this time i thot XP on a husky ment it was a pro saw





Yeah....butt 51s and 55s ain't XP saws.......254 on the other hand can be an XP or an SE.......same ting.....just different yrs...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> It should be a fine addition for the "Red Zone" .



SSSSSSSssssssss!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> This one .




Holy chit isn't that DSS in a can????? Must have lost his glasses going in..........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> SSSSSSSssssssss!!!!!



Make a good golf ball for Jerry !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Holy chit isn't that DSS in a can????? Must have lost his glasses going in..........



Wondered where he has been ! Now we know , Dan canned him ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> OMG !!
> 
> bad enuf eating canned floor sweepings from a slaughterhouse but from a THIRD world country !!! ?




Yep...... and laundered through Canada too boot eh?..........


----------



## sefh3

Cantdog said:


> Holy chit isn't that DSS in a can????? Must have lost his glasses going in..........



That's DSS after running a Husky. He wears the glasses after running Stihls.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah....butt 51s and 55s ain't XP saws.......254 on the other hand can be an XP or an SE.......same ting.....just different yrs...



I have a neighbor that cut pulpwood for more than 20 years, he ran 254`s exclusively, his two brothers did as well. They own more than 30 of them all together.


----------



## tbone75

Been a long day for a Slug................. Time !

Put it my bill Ron ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> That's DSS after running a Husky. He wears the glasses after running Stihls.



I think your right.'
the sunglasses hide the tears of pain !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Been a long day for a Slug................. Time !
> 
> Put it my bill Ron ! LOL



Can`t be much past evening over there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I think your right.'
> the sunglasses hide the tears of pain !



Just makes him a cool, cat.


----------



## Stihl 041S

What a great bunch of Yahoos!!!

Evening All. 

Teaching again.


----------



## Cantdog

mainewoods said:


> I said the same thing first time I saw one but I love clams so much I figured they can't be that bad. They are superior-tender and sweet. I think Ron is just pulling my lariat. Bet he sneaks down after dark and scrapes the rocks for them. That "chicken" was caught by a friend of mine -can't take credit. I am about 30lbs.lighter and a lot older. I am just honoring his catch.



Not a big fan of clams either.....except Steamers.....grew up on an offshore island....99% of all protein we ate was living in the area....the only reason I can stomach steamers is it's the only way my parents DIDN'T prepare clams......when I was a kid and we went ashore a hotdog was like prime rib to me...to die for .....or lobster to someone who hasn't eaten it 200days a yr......


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> What a great bunch of Yahoos!!!
> 
> Evening All.
> 
> Teaching again.



yeah so what!!!! We are a great bunch.

Hi Rob!!!


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Been a long day for a Slug................. Time !
> 
> Put it my bill Ron ! LOL



Night John!!!


----------



## farrell

I'm so super stoked!

The kid at work said I could take as much lumber as I wanted!

Hope it's in decent shape to fabricate a shed!


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> yeah so what!!!! We are a great bunch.
> 
> Hi Rob!!!



Hey Scott.


----------



## sefh3

farrell said:


> I'm so super stoked!
> 
> The kid at work said I could take as much lumber as I wanted!
> 
> Hope it's in decent shape to fabricate a shed!



The price is right so hopefully something will work out for you.


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Scott.



How are you doing tonight?


----------



## farrell

sefh3 said:


> The price is right so hopefully something will work out for you.



Yeah! Guess there is four or five sheds on his property to tear down. So should be able to assemble one?

Be nice to have a place for my tractor, saws, and tools!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Yeah! Guess there is four or five sheds on his property to tear down. So should be able to assemble one?
> 
> Be nice to have a place for my tractor, saws, and tools!



Never enough storage...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright slackers.. it's time for me.


----------



## farrell

Nite jimmy!


----------



## farrell

No one wants to play with me


----------



## tbone75

Guess I don't want to sleep any more ?


----------



## tbone75

I see your all stihl slacking.


No idea why I can't sleep ? Back is doing OK.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Oatmeal before bed and a glass of milk with teaspoon of vanilla in it. Has to be real vanilla. 

Your back don't hurt!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Oatmeal before bed and a glass of milk with teaspoon of vanilla in it. Has to be real vanilla.
> 
> Your back don't hurt!!!!!



Yep , stihl hurts. Just half of what it was ! I can handle it no problem ! 

Never heard of vanilla in a glass of milk ? Sounds good nuff. Vanilla in pepsi is good ! Use to order it at the local DQ ! Where I met my first X ! LOL


----------



## dancan

It'll be funnier when someone does a faceplant at the kitchen table in a plate full of spam when they run out of steam .....


----------



## tbone75

Morning EEDEE ! 




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It'll be funnier when someone does a faceplant at the kitchen table in a plate full of spam when they run out of steam .....



Aint you got a cow to put in a can ? Gotta take all day to get him in there !


----------



## dancan

Stihl






Husqvee


----------



## tbone75

Spamich & cheese for breakfast ! YUMMY !! 

1 can of Spam ,slice into 5 slices , brown both sides , 5 buns , 5 slices of cheese , slap it together , eat it !

See Ron I didn't burn both sides !


----------



## dancan

Sounds like slug food , certainly not soul food LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Stihl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Husqvee



Ahhhhh............I knew there had to be a reason that Stihls sounded so darn tinny.......that 'splains it!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

John,,gonna let Robin re do the chowdah recipie i gave you.. 
his will be better.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,gonna let Robin re do the chowdah recipie i gave you..
> his will be better.



He fixed me up !


----------



## roncoinc

This one went away yestday .. 









guy was happy to give me $150


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> He fixed me up !



You knew my recipie was a joke ????


----------



## roncoinc

This went away yestday also !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> This went away yestday also !




They both go to the same place????...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

On another note....just got a call from a wood cutter that's cutting in past my saw mill......seems like the Iron Pirates are at it again....guess I'll drop in there this morning...only one way in or out...pickup plugs the hole real good....walk in the rest of the way.....If I get lucky might be a good morning to kick some Pirate azz....or call the County Boys......or both......we'll see


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ya bunch of slackers. Been busy wrapping things up here and setting everything up in NC. I forgot how much I loath moving......hope everyone is doing well. 

Got to pack up the few remaining saw parts, sort,clean out, and repack the tool box. Then start moving boxes down the stairs to the garage so on moving day most of the stuff is on the ground floor!


----------



## farrell

Morning all!


----------



## SawTroll

Very dull on the site lately - maybe it actually *is* time to start a fight - but what about? :msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> Very dull on the site lately - maybe it actually *is* time to start a fight - but what about? :msp_confused:



Since its a chainsaw site all we are allowed to fight about is saws, mine is better threads, who makes the best, fastest , uses less fuel or oil etc. However we just fight about whatever we want but keep it civil.

Hey Nikko, how`s the ice n snow at your latitude?


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys. Had a moment to check in, waiting on a pressure test on a 50 ton chilled right now, thing holds 50#'s r-22. Hate to have that bill at $60+ a pound.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hello guys. Had a moment to check in, waiting on a pressure test on a 50 ton chilled right now, thing holds 50#'s r-22. Hate to have that bill at $60+ a pound.



Have a good day Jim.
Durn its cold out there this morning.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You knew my recipie was a joke ????



Sure did ! LMAO !!


----------



## tbone75

Had a Slug nap,ready to go again.


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> Since its a chainsaw site all we are allowed to fight about is saws, mine is better threads, who makes the best, fastest , uses less fuel or oil etc. However we just fight about whatever we want but keep it civil.
> 
> Hey Nikko, how`s the ice n snow at your latitude?



Lots of snow, and snowing most days lately. Most of the snow came late this year....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ya bunch of slackers. Been busy wrapping things up here and setting everything up in NC. I forgot how much I loath moving......hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Got to pack up the few remaining saw parts, sort,clean out, and repack the tool box. Then start moving boxes down the stairs to the garage so on moving day most of the stuff is on the ground floor!



Figured that's where you've been. Hope it is all worth it in the end. Remember, you've got help when you get here. 



jimdad07 said:


> Hello guys. Had a moment to check in, waiting on a pressure test on a 50 ton chilled right now, thing holds 50#'s r-22. Hate to have that bill at $60+ a pound.



That's a fairly decent sized unit. I'd hate to pay that bill.


----------



## Cantdog

Well the Iron Pirate warning was a false alarm......cutter saw some fresh brush down around an old blower up near the end of my property......someone blazed the line and just threw some brush over there.....damn...I was already too....had my freshly oiled peavey handle all shined up....the previous pirates I doubt would go back there....I put out "The Word"....now they know I know...who.... the names and faces....they be pretty scarce...... weasels....


----------



## farrell

B E A utiful out this mornin!

Just in from gettin dog mines picked up

Cut up the rest of the quakie

Dug out three flower beds and bark mulched them

Spam samiches for lunch


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Figured that's where you've been. Hope it is all worth it in the end. Remember, you've got help when you get here.
> 
> 
> And I'm gonna take you up on that offer. You know, if your not busy on a Thursday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> I know its worth it. The enviroment, the people, the work....its all good. Plus i get to work with tree service trucks and chippers all day!


----------



## mainewoods

Now that the NE 346XP has been around a while and has had enough time to be thoroughly scrutinized, is it still everything it seems to be? Any changes of opinions? Something just a little better ? Worth the rather significant investment ? Longevity meeting expectations? The OE is very impressive IMO. Is the NE ( other than hp and rpm) really that much better? Is an OE worth putting $$ into or just move up? I know, a lot of questions, but I am really interested in the opinions from the guys who know.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Jimmy in NC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Figured that's where you've been. Hope it is all worth it in the end. Remember, you've got help when you get here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm gonna take you up on that offer. You know, if your not busy on a Thursday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> I know its worth it. The environment, the people, the work....its all good. Plus i get to work with tree service trucks and chippers all day!
Click to expand...


No worries.. I'll make it work some how.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Picked this up this morning to test saws with...












I like to keep a decent log to load a saw when tuning and to check chains I file. 

Also realize I haven't posted pics of the 55 project I picked up.. it should be a fun project.


----------



## farrell

Toasted cheese and spam samiches and ice cold beer (canadian even) for lunch! 
Good lord.........YUM!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

You know I've never had SPAM or TREET... I guess I should buy a can and check it out.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Nice, Jimmy! Do you parbuckle the log onto the trailer?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mill_wannabe said:


> Nice, Jimmy! Do you parbuckle the log onto the trailer?



Umm.. not sure what a "parbuckle" is but to answer the question, we used a Komatsu PC200 this morning (big a$$ excavator with a 'thumb'). My good friend does clearing for a grading company; I keep his saws happy and he keeps me in logs and "worn out" loops of LGX and bars. It's a symbiotic relationship.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just looked up "parbuckle" and nope..I was loaded and out of there in under 5 minutes.. yeah.. I slide in there while I'm working, snag them, and back on the high way.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I saw the ramps and thought maybe you used them. Nice to have real equipment for the lifting.


----------



## RandyMac

Late season storm, wet and windy, getting gusts close to 50mph.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mill_wannabe said:


> I saw the ramps and thought maybe you used them. Nice to have real equipment for the lifting.



It is but it spoils you when you don't have it around. That little ramp is pretty weak. To unload I hook the log with tongs, and chain it to a tree. Then I just drive out letting it fall on 4x4 blocks under neath to hold it off the ground. The cookies make good bonfires!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Late season storm, wet and windy, getting gusts close to 50mph.



Don't sound good at all Randy ! That much wind is nasty,plus the wet ground. You may have to get a saw out ! :msp_scared:

Just about bet it would be yeller ! LOL


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Messing with one of the 371s today.Put the crank and case together , twice ! LOL Didn't want to go together very easy,got to looking down inside,bearing has slid into the case to far. Pulled that side back off,heated it up to get the bearing back out. Put the bearing on the crank first,then heated the case,tapped it on that way ! LOL That is it so far today. Smoke break,back is fine !


----------



## tbone75

Road trip is looking better ! 

The OL will be getting laid off every other week for a while !  She can take a weeks vacation and have 3 weeks off !

Something else just hit me !! We don't have passports yet ! :msp_scared: No idea how long that takes ? Can't go all the way North East without them ! 

Got another plan , Jerry can you give the OL a job for the summer ? LOL Then I need Jimmy to get her a job for the winter ! LOL 
I don't do them " J " things ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just thinking of all the fun I could have harassing Dan all summer ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Road trip is looking better !
> 
> The OL will be getting laid off every other week for a while !  She can take a weeks vacation and have 3 weeks off !
> 
> Something else just hit me !! We don't have passports yet ! :msp_scared: No idea how long that takes ? Can't go all the way North East without them !
> 
> Got another plan , Jerry can you give the OL a job for the summer ? LOL Then I need Jimmy to get her a job for the winter ! LOL
> I don't do them " J " things ! LOL



Passports aren't bad to do. You can pick up the forms next time you are mailing out saw parts! Then just schedule to get your picture taken there or any where that does approved Passport photos and you're pretty much set. Wife got her's back in less than 5 weeks. Post office was the easiest and cheapest to get the picture taken. Biggest problem is getting a certified birth certificate. 

So what type of position do I need to be on the look out for? 

All in all it's great to hear that you are moving around again and feeling better. Thread has been a bit slow during the days with out you feeling so sluggish!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

RandyMac said:


> Late season storm, wet and windy, getting gusts close to 50mph.



I was measuring up a job today and it started sleeting on me! :msp_angry: What in the world?! I am in need of mowing the grass for a second time already and now sleet....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Passports aren't bad to do. You can pick up the forms next time you are mailing out saw parts! Then just schedule to get your picture taken there or any where that does approved Passport photos and you're pretty much set. Wife got her's back in less than 5 weeks. Post office was the easiest and cheapest to get the picture taken. Biggest problem is getting a certified birth certificate.
> 
> So what type of position do I need to be on the look out for?
> 
> All in all it's great to hear that you are moving around again and feeling better. Thread has been a bit slow during the days with out you feeling so sluggish!



Only thing she knows how to do is weave baskets ! LOL Got anything where you can drink beer and fart ?

Yep , she is good at that ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys don't see me on here for a few days,you will know she seen that ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Weelllllllllllllll.......... I may have something for ya...


----------



## tbone75

She has been weaving baskets for 30 yrs,started when she was 16. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey do what you know... 


....that reminds me of an old Saturday Night Live skit... Uncle Jemima's Corn Mash Liquor...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Here we go....

<iframe src="http://www.nbc.com/assets/video/widget/widget.html?vid=n11301" width="560" height="315" frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## tbone75

I muffed up , she is only getting one week a month off.So 2 weeks would have to do. LOL 2 weeks isn't much time to play around getting way up there and back ! Lots of stops along the way too ! Hit Penciltucky on the way back ? Got lots to plan yet ! Bout 2 months or 10 weeks yet,or more ? Get another round of shots before I go ! 
Plus need to know if these shots hold up long nuff ?
Just to soon to tell ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I muffed up , she is only getting one week a month off.So 2 weeks would have to do. LOL 2 weeks isn't much time to play around getting way up there and back ! Lots of stops along the way too ! Hit Penciltucky on the way back ? Got lots to plan yet ! Bout 2 months or 10 weeks yet,or more ? Get another round of shots before I go !
> Plus need to know if these shots hold up long nuff ?
> Just to soon to tell ?



Ahh give it time.. It'll all sort out!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Here we go....
> 
> <iframe src="http://www.nbc.com/assets/video/widget/widget.html?vid=n11301" width="560" height="315" frameborder="0"></iframe>



Can't watch it on dial up chit ! LOL

Finally warmed up outside ! Going for a walk !


----------



## dancan

Herass ......Bahahahahahaahahahahahah ha


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ahh give it time.. It'll all sort out!



Guess it could be near the end of summer before I could go fer sure ? Just got to get there before it gets cold ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Not to bad outside , trimmed the rose bushes and pulled dead flowers. And it didn't make me hurt any worse ! 


Maybe a little. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Finally !! Got them teeny tiny o-rings ! Didn't think they made o-rings that thin ! And a few other parts I needed ! 372 will be running soon !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dang rain isn't showing any signs of letting up and I have to unload that log tonight as the trailer makes another run tomorrow. Guess it's time to man up and just get soaked. 

Glad that back is hanging in there John. Making it through another day.. maybe it will work!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep that's good to hear John...Must have hit the right spot this time..

OL working tonight...I'm revisiting the leftover Haddock Chowder & Biscuits...MMMmmmm!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Finally !! Got them teeny tiny o-rings ! Didn't think they made o-rings that thin ! And a few other parts I needed ! 372 will be running soon !



That's why I told you to get extra!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yep that's good to hear John...Must have hit the right spot this time..
> 
> OL working tonight...I'm revisiting the leftover Haddock Chowder & Biscuits...MMMmmmm!!!



Did the Chowdah bring you down off of DevCon Red from the Pirate alert ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Did the Chowdah bring you down off of DevCon Red from the Pirate alert ?



Mmmmm it helped.... My blood pressure was up there by this morning.....I guess the message was left on my home machine at 10am yesterday.....I worked at the shop after work until around 8 pm ...came home and irritated anyone who would listen on here until 10 or so........never checked the phone messages...went to bed and the OL came home 10.30 and when she came to bed she asked if I had got Brad's message???? No what message?? He had called from his cell phone and the message got garbled...only got part of it...went something like this " Hey Robin is anyone supposed to be out to your mill junkin iron??....Then a bunch of bad noise for 30 secs. or so and it ended with "Well let me know I'll just shoot 'em or somthin" (He was not serious).....so anyway it was way to late to call him last night and of course sleep was fitful all night until I called Brad at 6 this morning....I was at the mill by 7..wired for sound......false alarm.....Took several cups of coffee to get me "normal" again....LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mmmmm it helped.... My blood pressure was up there by this morning.....I guess the message was left on my home machine at 10am yesterday.....I worked at the shop after work until around 8 pm ...came home and irritated anyone who would listen on here until 10 or so........never checked the phone messages...went to bed and the OL came home 10.30 and when she came to bed she asked if I had got Brad's message???? No what message?? He had called from his cell phone and the message got garbled...only got part of it...went something like this " Hey Robin is anyone supposed to be out to your mill junkin iron??....Then a bunch of bad noise for 30 secs. or so and it ended with "Well let me know I'll just shoot 'em or somthin" (He was not serious).....so anyway it was way to late to call him last night and of course sleep was fitful all night until I called Brad at 6 this morning....I was at the mill by 7..wired for sound......false alarm.....Took several cups of coffee to get me "normal" again....LOL!!



Sounded like you was seeing red everywhere ! LOL Glad nothing came of it ! Or disappointed ? May have been fun to read about ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Robin I think Jerry needs some help ! Said he has 300 + houses to build ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Got a couple honey dos . BBL


----------



## Cantdog

Well..... just as well...I went with backup......they say you ain't supposed to shoot 'em anymore...so I took a new 48" ash peavey handle...to old to think I can still do what I might have 20 yr ago.....and know better, these days, than to go up against a pair of iron luggin heathens with my bare hands......I don't lose well....it's always been a problem for others....late yrs I've had to adapt....still mad about last yr too!!! Makes for a damn meen Q-Tip!!!


----------



## dancan

Use an excavator to dig the hole , cops mostly use backhoes when searching .......


----------



## dancan

Whacker King must be out there touching things that he hasn't touched in a while since he got his new found relief , I hope the doc reminded him about blindness and overdoing it .....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Whacker King must be out there touching things that he hasn't touched in a while since he got his new found relief , I hope the doc reminded him about blindness and overdoing it .....



HeHeHeHeHEheheheheh...........maybe he's got help.....not a solo mission.......


I'm thinking Ruhm.....suddenly thirsty.......


----------



## sefh3

Well I got the carb rebuilt in that little 020. Idled high. Took idle screw off the carb and it still idled 5000rpm. Adjust the L out to 3 turns and still stayed at 5K. Hit the throttle and it hit 15K and 3 turns out on the H. I think I'm going to need some seals. Must have rotted with age.


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Whacker King must be out there touching things that he hasn't touched in a while since he got his new found relief , I hope the doc reminded him about blindness and overdoing it .....



Moving those boxes he has around. He'll buy more parts when his back starts hurting:msp_smile:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Robin I think Jerry needs some help ! Said he has 300 + houses to build ! :msp_scared:



Jerry
Come down here and build me one while your at it.


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> Well I got the carb rebuilt in that little 020. Idled high. Took idle screw off the carb and it still idled 5000rpm. Adjust the L out to 3 turns and still stayed at 5K. Hit the throttle and it hit 15K and 3 turns out on the H. I think I'm going to need some seals. Must have rotted with age.



Yeah sounds like she's gulping air somewhere......is the throttle plate centered properly?


----------



## sefh3

Cantdog said:


> Yeah sounds like she's gulping air somewhere......is the throttle plate centered properly?



Don't know. When it hit 15K I hit the switch to shut it off and came in to feed my belly. I'll check that out another night. Thanks for the tip


----------



## tbone75

Got the honey dos done , then finished the 372 ! Ready to fire it up tomorrow ! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## tbone75

You guys is all NUTS ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Moving those boxes he has around. He'll buy more parts when his back starts hurting:msp_smile:



I need lots more parts ! Lots of saws to build ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Jerry
> Come down here and build me one while your at it.



Better build it up here and ship it to ya.


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> Don't know. When it hit 15K I hit the switch to shut it off and came in to feed my belly. I'll check that out another night. Thanks for the tip



Just a thought.......my 630 West Coast had a bad spell when it first arrived here......started right up and ran/idled fine...took it down back to the woods and it cut fine but then wouldn't idle down even close to disengaging the clutch probably 5000 or so. Tried to tune it a bit... but it wasn't having it, so I shut it down and went back to the shop to check it out.......come to find out the screw that holds the throttle plate to the shaft was two full turns out....only has 3 1/2 turns....EEK!! Backed the idle completely off and with a drop of blue loktight on the threads centered the throttle plate and tightened the screw up...ran perfect ever since....close call...could have become a very expensive parts saw had I not stopped and took it apart!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I fixed a 115 just a couple months back that was reportedly impossible to start. Well it started in 5 pulls for me but would race really high immediately so I shut it down, removed the airfilter cover and the airfilter . Found both the carb hold down screws backed all the way out til the heads of the screws was hitting the back of the airbox. Just tightened them up good and all went back to normal.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I fixed a 115 just a couple months back that was reportedly impossible to start. Well it started in 5 pulls for me but would race really high immediately so I shut it down, removed the airfilter cover and the airfilter . Found both the carb hold down screws backed all the way out til the heads of the screws was hitting the back of the airbox. Just tightened them up good and all went back to normal.



Bout like this one little Poolin I just fixed,all the intake screws were backed out.Tightened them back up , ran fine. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bout like this one little Poolin I just fixed,all the intake screws were backed out.Tightened them back up , ran fine. LOL



The airfilter looked like it had not been cleaned for a very long time so I guess no one was checking on things under the hood....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The airfilter looked like it had not been cleaned for a very long time so I guess no one was checking on things under the hood....LOL



Just like this 200T , had to scrape chit out of there ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I will say this 200T runs very good now ! A lot better than I thought it would !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will say this 200T runs very good now ! A lot better than I thought it would !



Did you, fix, the carb?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you, fix, the carb?



Yep , 3 days in the USC and a carb kit. Runs like new again ! Didn't need to fix the other thing.


----------



## tbone75

Yeee Haaa !! Got another 346 pile of parts. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep , 3 days in the USC and a carb kit. Runs like new again ! Didn't need to fix the other thing.



A lot of those 200T carbs have worn out accelerator pumps and throttle shafts.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A lot of those 200T carbs have worn out accelerator pumps and throttle shafts.



Sure what I thought I would have to do after you said that. Got lucky ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure what I thought I would have to do after you said that. Got lucky ! LOL



Yes you did....


----------



## farrell

Any you guys worked on a lawn tractor tranny?

Keeps poppin out of gear......

Have to replace the drive belt on it......that have any thing to do with it?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Any you guys worked on a lawn tractor tranny?
> 
> Keeps poppin out of gear......
> 
> Have to replace the drive belt on it......that have any thing to do with it?



Could be a tooth broke off a gear ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Could be a tooth broke off a gear ?



Idk?

Low on fluid?

Has high low reverse and seven gears


----------



## pioneerguy600

Canned bacon!!

MREdepot Shelf Stable Foods


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Idk?
> 
> Low on fluid?
> 
> Has high low reverse and seven gears



Could be something bent too ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Canned bacon!!
> 
> MREdepot Shelf Stable Foods



A little pricey , but I bet its good. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Could be something bent too ?



It needs some tlc!

Have to get new belts all the way around

Change oil

Clean air filter


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A little pricey , but I bet its good. LOL



They want to stock up on this stuff to take to this years Burning Man.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They want to stock up on this stuff to take to this years Burning Man.



Be very good to take there !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Be very good to take there !



They are going to order up a couple thousand bucks worth.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are going to order up a couple thousand bucks worth.



You going again this year ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You going again this year ?



Nope but I still get hundreds of eMails asking questions about what they need to take this year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## dancan

SsssssZzzzzzLlllllakerzzz !!!!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Who, me? I'm up, making coffee. TGIF!


----------



## Cantdog

I'm sorta up.......


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Hopefully a more relaxing morning than yesterday, Robin. No pirate false alarms today, I hope.


----------



## Cantdog

Mill_wannabe said:


> Hopefully a more relaxing morning than yesterday, Robin. No pirate false alarms today, I hope.


 
Nope...good nights sleep......just don't wanna give it up.....had a pillow recall......pillow's recalling my head....all calm in the mid coast...coffee's on the stove....


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' John.........now is there anything else you need for those Jonsereds???? You never said if you wanted a new spike or used..........your choice...


----------



## RandyMac

Morning guys


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' Randy...How goes the struggle???


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin' John.........now is there anything else you need for those Jonsereds???? You never said if you wanted a new spike or used..........your choice...



Used if fine , but hold off on that till I get into this other one. LOL Darn close to enough for 49SP #2 ! LOL


----------



## RandyMac

After letting them blunt their teeth on my walls, they were sent home in disarray. I regained control of my half of the map and ran horsemen through their fields.


----------



## tbone75

Something didn't agree with me ? Woke up at 3am with indigestion bad ! Its starting to leave the premises ! FAST ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Something didn't agree with me ? Woke up at 3am with indigestion bad ! Its starting to leave the premises ! FAST ! :msp_ohmy:



SPAMICHES!

Ohhyeah......Morning crew!


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Something didn't agree with me ? Woke up at 3am with indigestion bad ! Its starting to leave the premises ! FAST ! :msp_ohmy:



Any recent changes in meds? I used to have all kinds of stomach problems, traced it down to the farkin' pills, so I quit almost all of them.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> SPAMICHES!
> 
> Ohhyeah......Morning crew!



Nah , that was 2 days ago. LOL Ate all kinds of different stuff yesterday ?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Any recent changes in meds? I used to have all kinds of stomach problems, traced it down to the farkin' pills, so I quit almost all of them.



Just the back shots a few days ago, nothing else ?


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> After letting them blunt their teeth on my walls, they were sent home in disarray. I regained control of my half of the map and ran horsemen through their fields.



Dang you're one meen crusader.....ran down their food supply....think of all those starving virtual kids......LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Used if fine , but hold off on that till I get into this other one. LOL Darn close to enough for 49SP #2 ! LOL




OK....standing by......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK....standing by......



Going to see if the 49 , 521 and 372 will fire up today !


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> Dang you're one meen crusader.....ran down their food supply....think of all those starving virtual kids......LOL!!!



LoL!!
Later today I will reduce their ability to wage war by attacking the Infrastructure. After that, I will pick them apart, brick by brick, with trebuchets, catapults, ballistas, rams and mangonels.


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaawwn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........

mumble,grumble.............


----------



## tbone75

Think I will change my user name to Grandpa sore azz today ! :msp_sad:

Should be well cleaned out by now ! No need for 7 days of fruit ! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

Hows the shoulder Ron ?


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Think I will change my user name to Grandpa sore azz today ! :msp_sad:
> 
> Should be well cleaned out by now ! No need for 7 days of fruit ! :msp_sad:



eat a can of spinach.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> eat a can of spinach.



Already chitten green ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Nah , that was 2 days ago. LOL Ate all kinds of different stuff yesterday ?



Sounds like a little too much celebration that the back was feeling better. I've been there too.. normally after a birthday, get together with college buddies, etc. Don't worry.. it will pass! 



tbone75 said:


> Going to see if the 49 , 521 and 372 will fire up today !



Three in one day?! Hope they all fire in quick order but be careful of that back.



RandyMac said:


> LoL!!
> Later today I will reduce their ability to wage war by attacking the Infrastructure. After that, I will pick them apart, brick by brick, with trebuchets, catapults, ballistas, rams and mangonels.



Heck of day planned there! What game are you playing there Randy?



roncoinc said:


> Yyaaawwn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........
> 
> mumble,grumble.............



EXACTLY how I feel this morning.. but I have no idea why I'm dragging so bad....


----------



## RandyMac

Stronghold Crusader. Been playing for nearly nine years.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sounds like a little too much celebration that the back was feeling better. I've been there too.. normally after a birthday, get together with college buddies, etc. Don't worry.. it will pass!
> 
> 
> 
> Three in one day?! Hope they all fire in quick order but be careful of that back.
> 
> 
> 
> Heck of day planned there! What game are you playing there Randy?
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY how I feel this morning.. but I have no idea why I'm dragging so bad....



Just depends on how easy they start ? LOL


----------



## dancan

John , will these help ?


----------



## mainewoods

Good mornin' from the side of the mountain in beautiful Western Maine. River temp in the 40's air temp in the 20's. Made coffee, fired up the saw and shot the first woodchuck of the spring. Almost time for some fiddle headin'. Nothin' better than fresh brook trout and fiddle heads.


----------



## roncoinc

mainewoods said:


> Good mornin' from the side of the mountain in beautiful Western Maine. River temp in the 40's air temp in the 20's. Made coffee, fired up the saw and shot the first woodchuck of the spring. Almost time for some fiddle headin'. Nothin' better than fresh brook trout and fiddle heads.



Now thet rite there is some DANG good eatin !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , will these help ?



Could help get me more than 5' from the crapper ! :msp_smile:


----------



## Cantdog

mainewoods said:


> Good mornin' from the side of the mountain in beautiful Western Maine. River temp in the 40's air temp in the 20's. Made coffee, fired up the saw and shot the first woodchuck of the spring. Almost time for some fiddle headin'. Nothin' better than fresh brook trout and fiddle heads.



Mornin' Woods Ice out over there yet????


----------



## mainewoods

Long way to go I'm afraid. Ice was pretty thick this winter. Brooks are open but the trout aren't movin' too fast.


----------



## roncoinc

What model Jred is this ?

chainsaws


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> what model jred is this ?
> 
> chainsaws



451e......


----------



## Cantdog

mainewoods said:


> Long way to go I'm afraid. Ice was pretty thick this winter. Brooks are open but the trout aren't movin' too fast.



Yeah I was over to Pleasant Ridge on Wyman Lake about a month ago.....plenty of ice there......most ponds are still iced up here too....not really to safe though....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

You guys are talking iced over ponds and we are expecting temperature to the 80* mark next week.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> 451e......



Same as this one ,sez 451ev ?

Two chain saws


----------



## mainewoods

Chainsaw Collector site says they were discontinued in 1983


----------



## Mill_wannabe

You've worked on a 451e Ron when you helped me get my sons up and running.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Same as this one ,sez 451ev ?
> 
> Two chain saws




Yep 'cept the EV has electric heated handles......the E doesn't....just electronic ign The only Jred that is like some Steals....can be any of three different electronic ign sytems...depending on yr made......interestingly the 451E/EV was the only other Jonsereds that came set up for the Nordfeller besides various 70E units. 451 was designed as a high speed limbing saw......not any provision to fix dogs on it....I got one from you.. didn't I???????


----------



## mainewoods

Good saw?


----------



## Cantdog

mainewoods said:


> Chainsaw Collector site says they were discontinued in 1983




LOL!! A mere technicality..LOL!!! They were among the last of the true Jonsereds produced........


----------



## roncoinc

I'm supposed to remember ??????????? LOL !!
duno Randy,,dunno Robin..........
probly on both !!


----------



## mainewoods

Back when I was cuttin' wood for a living in the 80's a lot guys were using Partners. The dealer we bought from kept trying to sell us his "new" line of Husqvarna's. Wished I had listened to him. Glad I finally saw the light. Trying to make up for all those lost years Husky-less.


----------



## Cantdog

mainewoods said:


> Good saw?



Never had one running of my own.....worked on other folks and only tested/tuned in wood...light, smooth, quick.....closed port motors...would probably benefit from a little porting. I have two that are waiting projects...have all the parts...new seals and rings, carb kits....just lacking time.. A 451 E and a 451EV both near mint...


----------



## Cantdog

mainewoods said:


> Back when I was cuttin' wood for a living in the 80's a lot guys were using Partners. The dealer we bought from kept trying to sell us his "new" line of Husqvarna's. Wished I had listened to him. Glad I finally saw the light. Trying to make up for all those lost years Husky-less.





Yep Partners stepped in around here after the Jreds brought out that miserable line of wannbees the 5XX saws...and the pulp cutters "tied the can" on the brand....and Jonsereds quietly disappeared.....there were 7 dealers in my area...one left....and they stock near nothing though the brand has made a good comeback with the older 6XX series and the later 20XX and 21XX series.....the "can remains tied"

Husky took over from Partner....and still is mostly "the saw of choice" for local wood cutters.....Dolmar never did much here...though they are good saws and the only saw dealer in my town.....probably the dealers personality more than the saws...


----------



## mainewoods

Those Partners were good cutters when they ran. But we spent more time in the shop than in the woods. They sure gave us a chance to leave the wood lot and talk to some one else other than the trees.


----------



## farrell

Afternoon fellas!

Went to the walmart shopping this mornin

Got the stuff for the tune up on the tractor and got that done

Have to get the four belts yet

Gonna flush hydrants again in a couple weeks

That should pay for a certain something......cough cough:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Been a very rough day so far. Thinking I must have caught some bug ? Haven't got anything done at all so far. My gut stihl aint happy !

Hope to get a saw or two fired up yet !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Been a very rough day so far. Thinking I must have caught some bug ? Haven't got anything done at all so far. My gut stihl aint happy !
> 
> Hope to get a saw or two fired up yet !



372?

Weren't the lil orings a joy?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> 372?
> 
> Weren't the lil orings a joy?



Nothing to it,just don't lay it down ! LOL

49SP.521,372


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nothing to it,just don't lay it down ! LOL
> 
> 49SP.521,372



Or drop it!


----------



## tbone75

One good thing today , no pain pills so far ! That will change soon as I start doing something I bet. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Or drop it!



Thats why he's sick !
held them in his mouth so he wouldnt lose them and swallowed one ! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Or drop it!



Yep , drop it. Its gone ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats why he's sick !
> held them in his mouth so he wouldnt lose them and swallowed one ! LOL !!



Nah , just like I tell the OL,that little thing won't hurt ya.


----------



## farrell

First chuck of the season!

.223 55gr vmax

Oh yeah!


----------



## tbone75

Got a real bargain on a used OEM 45mm 350 Husky P&C plus crank and bearings off flea bay. 40.00 shipped.


----------



## tbone75

I am POed , all the docs I have been to , plus everything I have went through ! If I could have got into see this doc , I could have felt this good 2 years ago !! And all the money it has cost me !! 
Be best if I shut my mouth ! LOL Doing good now , I am happy !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I am POed , all the docs I have been to , plus everything I have went through ! If I could have got into see this doc , I could have felt this good 2 years ago !! And all the money it has cost me !!
> Be best if I shut my mouth ! LOL Doing good now , I am happy !!



Takes time lil buddy


----------



## tbone75

Real nice outside , think I will take a walk around.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Crazy day here in the office. Ready to get home and get my saws in the truck for the VA GTG tomorrow. The sun finally came out so life is good!


----------



## tbone75

Guess I spoke to soon , had to take a pill. My little walk and spraying flowers didn't do me any good. Deer are eating the flowers soon as they pop up. Used deer away spray , works good. But you better have the wind at your back ! :bad_smelly: Worse than what I did to the bathroom this morning ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Been up since around 3am so I made it 12 hrs without a pain pill ! I would be super happy only taking one or two a day ! Going to try a short road trip before I try the big one,where to ?? Don't really matter to me , any place will be great !


----------



## farrell

12 hour day today

Go check on lumber tomorrow

Workin Sunday afternoon as always

Then when hydrant flushing starts 3pm till 6am


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Thats why he's sick !
> held them in his mouth so he wouldnt lose them and swallowed one ! LOL !!



No Ron he's not sick from that. Don't you remember that Hoskolotis is 10 times worse in the spring that Stihlolotis....


----------



## dancan

Oh My Flowers !!!!!!!!
LOL

A retired customer of mine ties dollar store smelly soap around his gardens to keep deer away , says it works the best , no deer problem for the last 2 years .
Funny thing is that I also know one of his neighbours , always has deer sausage and deer peperoni , might just be a coincidence ............


----------



## tbone75

One out of 3 saws running. LOL 372 fired right up ,sounds good and runs great ! The J-Reds , well ........................................ 49SP-no spark ? Changed the coil,nada. Sure thought I cleaned and set the points ? Then tried the 521 needs carb work,but has good spark ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> One out of 3 saws running. LOL 372 fired right up ,sounds good and runs great ! The J-Reds , well ........................................ 49SP-no spark ? Changed the coil,nada. Sure thought I cleaned and set the points ? Then tried the 521 needs carb work,but has good spark ! LOL



You like the 372?

Bet you do!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

John ! I know what you should be taking .!!!
The PitBull's version of RedBulll , tastes awefull but it'll fix you right up and keep the Husuqvotis away LOL 
It's worked for me all winter just like this double is working for me now


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> ...... just like this double is working for me now



Oh wait , the happiness might just be in the kotton kandy .............. or both


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You like the 372?
> 
> Bet you do!:msp_biggrin:



I am sure I will , haven't put it into any wood yet. Sure acts meen ! Run it a little then do some grinding on it ! Sure fires up easy !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Oh wait , the happiness might just be in the kotton kandy .............. or both



Both ! Dang you should be very happy ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John ! I know what you should be taking .!!!
> The PitBull's version of RedBulll , tastes awefull but it'll fix you right up and keep the Husuqvotis away LOL
> It's worked for me all winter just like this double is working for me now



Think I will pass , just as soon have some moon shine ! Do it right if yer gonna do it ! :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Taking it easy on the belly , chicken & rice soup and a couple grilled cheese samiches .


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Crazy day here in the office. Ready to get home and get my saws in the truck for the VA GTG tomorrow. The sun finally came out so life is good!



That would have been a nice trip for me , the OL may not have been real happy. LOL Least I should be able to get to one soon !

Got lots to do around here to get ready for a mini GTG !


----------



## tbone75

Got another honey do . BBL 


Got to put the mirror on a dresser for her. LOL


----------



## dancan

Just a nice state of equilibrium 

Framed up an outdoor storage shed to get the junk tires out of eyesight at the shop today using some of my free racking , I stretched out the crossbars so I could get it to 17' l x 46" w x 10'h (has to fit between 2 buildings ).
I'm going to close it in with some free steel siding .
I started cutting up some of the bent up panels for the roof , I thought I'd need a chopsaw but I picked a carbide tipped sheet metal cutting blade for the circular saw , sure works fast but I'd stihl rather be running a chainsaw ......


----------



## dancan

And John , just so you know , I'm just fine to fly that airplain .....


----------



## dancan

See , I landed juss fine .
Hay Sparky ! The move all done ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> See , I landed juss fine .
> Hay Sparky ! The move all done ?



Dan you stihl up in the air ! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

Han , juss too much ZZZzzzZZZ from you syug ..... Bahahahahahahahhah ha .


----------



## tbone75

Got the OLs dresser fixed up. That sucker is older than Ron ! LOL Had to make 2 braces to hold the mirror on. She has one more she wants upstairs yet. Think they were her great Aunts ? But it needs refinished first.


----------



## dancan

That reminds me , got's to make a call 'bout some of that kotton kandy


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Han , juss too much ZZZzzzZZZ from you syug ..... Bahahahahahahahhah ha .



:msp_confused:




:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just a nice state of equilibrium
> 
> Framed up an outdoor storage shed to get the junk tires out of eyesight at the shop today using some of my free racking , I stretched out the crossbars so I could get it to 17' l x 46" w x 10'h (has to fit between 2 buildings ).
> I'm going to close it in with some free steel siding .
> I started cutting up some of the bent up panels for the roof , I thought I'd need a chopsaw but I picked a carbide tipped sheet metal cutting blade for the circular saw , sure works fast but I'd stihl rather be running a chainsaw ......



Use to use one of them to cut quarter panels out of cars to replace ! LOL Nice straight lines that way ! Just don't cut to deep !! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Use to use one of them to cut quarter panels out of cars to replace ! LOL Nice straight lines that way ! Just don't cut to deep !! :msp_ohmy:



Now that's funny because I can see that oops


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Now that's funny because I can see that oops



It was NOT funny pulling the back seat out to weld the slice back up !


----------



## farrell

I hear them dam crickets again!


----------



## farrell

Chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp 
Chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp 
Chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp 
Chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam!!!!!



Hey rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey rob!



A couple of weeks of days and getting used to nights is a biotch for an Ol Phart. 

Need anything at the gunshow?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> A couple of weeks of days and getting used to nights is a biotch for an Ol Phart.
> 
> Need anything at the gunshow?



One of everything please!

In a couple weeks I will be working 15 hour days

From 3pm to 6am


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> One of everything please!
> 
> In a couple weeks I will be working 15 hour days
> 
> From 3pm to 6am



5 days a week?

I'll be back to 3x12 soon, if the doc says so.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> 5 days a week?
> 
> I'll be back to 3x12 soon, if the doc says so.



Workin a second job for two weeks

Work all seven flushing hydrants on top of my 6 days of 3-11 at the shop


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Workin a second job for two weeks
> 
> Work all seven flushing hydrants on top of my 6 days of 3-11 at the shop



Good luck. And say hi to the lil buddy.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Good luck. And say hi to the lil buddy.



It ain't to bad.........

Will do!


----------



## sachsmo

slackerzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dancan

Yes I wuzzz but not now , otherzzz may be ..........


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZZzzzzzlackerZZZzzzz izzzzz azzzzzz ZZZZzzzzlackerZZzzzzz dozzzzzzz.....zz........z.........z


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright this slacker is up....busy evening getting the truck packed last night. In a few minutes I am VA GTG bound.


----------



## sachsmo




----------



## roncoinc

YYyyaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........................

mumble,,grumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

coffee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tbone75

Mt Dew !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

farrell said:


> Workin a second job for two weeks
> 
> Work all seven flushing hydrants on top of my 6 days of 3-11 at the shop



and I ##### about working 14 days a month.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> and I ##### about working 14 days a month.



You don't work much. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hows the shoulder Ron ?


----------



## sachsmo

Hmmmm,

I would venture a guess Randy works about 14 days a month more than you eh?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hows the shoulder Ron ?



Not great


----------



## roncoinc

Guy came and picked up the old ferd yestday.
had plates on it from 2012.
he figured he take a chance and drive it home,got 5 miles before cop stopped him !!
cop let him drive it back here.
took four hours round trip in madhouse traffic !! 
truck still here.
got the cash tho


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Guy came and picked up the old ferd yestday.
> had plates on it from 2012.
> he figured he take a chance and drive it home,got 5 miles before cop stopped him !!
> cop let him drive it back here.
> took four hours round trip in madhouse traffic !!
> truck still here.
> got the cash tho



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

That would be my luck !


When they going to work on your shoulder ?


----------



## roncoinc

" Banned in Japan and the European Union, brominated vegetable oil has long been used in the U.S. as an additive in some sports drinks and citrus-flavored sodas like Mountain Dew, Squirt and Fresca. It prevents the flavoring from separating and floating to the top of beverages, but may also lead to thyroid issues. Its main ingredient, bromine, is a poisonous chemical. "

Read more: Banned foods allowed in the U.S. | WMUR Home - Health


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Hmmmm,
> 
> I would venture a guess Randy works about 14 days a month more than you eh?



Yes he does ! I really wish I could work ! 24 years of swing shift and lots of OT , then just tossed me out. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> That would be my luck !
> 
> 
> When they going to work on your shoulder ?



They aint gonna..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> " Banned in Japan and the European Union, brominated vegetable oil has long been used in the U.S. as an additive in some sports drinks and citrus-flavored sodas like Mountain Dew, Squirt and Fresca. It prevents the flavoring from separating and floating to the top of beverages, but may also lead to thyroid issues. Its main ingredient, bromine, is a poisonous chemical. "
> 
> Read more: Banned foods allowed in the U.S. | WMUR Home - Health



Can't get it to load. 

Been drinking Dew for many many years !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> They aint gonna..



You won't let them or just don't need to ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You won't let them or just don't need to ?



Wont let them.
they say a full year for recovery after surgery,my age seen it closer to more like 5 years !
got some arthitis in there and some damaged ligaments..
so whats the point ??
i just wanted to know what the problem was.
now i know what to do to not make it worse..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wont let them.
> they say a full year for recovery after surgery,my age seen it closer to more like 5 years !
> got some arthitis in there and some damaged ligaments..
> so whats the point ??
> i just wanted to know what the problem was.
> now i know what to do to not make it worse..



Can't say I blame you for not doing it !

Just don't make it worse !


----------



## sachsmo

Ever been to one of them new medical facilities?

I took my Wife to one and couldn't help but think "this place is like an amusement park for hypochondriacs"


----------



## dancan

Sally600 said:


> Echo Lover...I am gonna buy me a cs 400



I'm sure there's a pill to cure that ..... suppository ?


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> i'm sure there's a pill to cure that ..... Suppository ?



douche!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting my chit together, got to be at the airport by 2:30 to catch the plane to Jamaica.Only be gone a week and not too likely I will be on here til the 15 th.


----------



## sachsmo

Who be the rude barstard that gave Sally neg rep????????????????


----------



## dancan

Not me , I was being nice , even spammers need friendly advice , musta been John or Randy LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Getting my chit together, got to be at the airport by 2:30 to catch the plane to Jamaica.Only be gone a week and not too likely I will be on here til the 15 th.



Have fun smart arse Nadian !


----------



## RandyMac

Not me, been buzy


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Not me , I was being nice , even spammers need friendly advice , musta been John or Randy LOL



Not me , I don't do that no more ! :msp_scared:


----------



## sachsmo

Read Sallys profile,

22 years old, hopefully she be a Sheila, or perhaps he is postin' from the pen?


----------



## Cantdog

Worked in the shop again all day yesterday....reorganizing stuff.....moved a few big items that had been stored under the bench that is now my storage for saws.....some of these went up to the second floor......these are all stalled projects, sadly.....one was a large fish tote of Landrover parts that go with the 5 of those I still have.....the next was a small diesel sail boat motor with reverse gear....and lastly was a project I working on the yr. my (now 19) daughter was born....was to be a rather hi performance 1972 stroker Shovel Head Harley with a 98 cubic inch S&S Sidewinder kit......no use.. these days the new twin cam Harleys come stock at 96 and can be had stock from the motor company up to 107 I think......so up stairs it goes along with the rest of its project......note the plywood stroker plates under the cyls....when you modify these motors to the extent I was headed you can't get the heads off the cys with motor in the frame as the big bore stroker cyls are .250" taller than stock. I hate that...so I mocked the cyl height and modded the frame so I could remove the heads...LOL!! I also had to modify the frame to accept the rear belt drive and a wider swingarm....then the frame was blasted and painted two part gloss black epoxy......anyway I digress....all this stuff moved to make room for saws....which I did not touch yesterday.....but I have three standing dead maples I have to take form the side of my yard (at home) today....not to big...good cookstove wood to get through the spring....I think my old trusty ported 49sp need some exercise.....


Maybe I should make saw out of that Shovel....hmmmmmmmm.........nah.......


----------



## Cantdog

Have fun Jerry-mon!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## roncoinc

Heres what Jimbob needs !! 

Updated 3/30/13: Lane # 1, Right Hand saw mill. BRO


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Heres what Jimbob needs !!
> 
> Updated 3/30/13: Lane # 1, Right Hand saw mill. BRO




Yep....could be a good rig.....price is way to high....I bought one that didn't need the wood replaced, had two 52" blades...was all ball bearing rather than Babbitt like this one but had a 8' PTO drive shaft to run it off a tractor..not motor......man.. that is one old GM diesel in the pic!!!.....all complete...even the tracks were in three complete assembled bunk sections ready to sit on a slab or whatever....$500.00 and the guy loaded it on my F450 with his excavator.....mine needed a complete set of new flat belts.....This guys dreamin....good dream...but a dream non the less.....


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Getting my chit together, got to be at the airport by 2:30 to catch the plane to Jamaica.Only be gone a week and not too likely I will be on here til the 15 th.



Have fun down in Jamaica mon. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Getting my chit together, got to be at the airport by 2:30 to catch the plane to Jamaica.Only be gone a week and not too likely I will be on here til the 15 th.



Have fun but I can see the return going like this .......

"Welcome back to Canada , do you have anything to declare ? 
Oh , I see by your passport that you were at Burning Man the last trip out of the country and today you're retuning from Jamaica , could you please step into this room ........"


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Have fun but I can see the return going like this .......
> 
> "Welcome back to Canada , do you have anything to declare ?
> Oh , I see by your passport that you were at Burning Man the last trip out of the country and today you're retuning from Jamaica , could you please step into this room ........"



And please empty your stash...er...I meen pockets in this container......LOL!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> ......
> 
> 
> Maybe I should make saw out of that Shovel....hmmmmmmmm.........nah.......



Boat motor or boat an.....Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Have fun but I can see the return going like this .......
> 
> "Welcome back to Canada , do you have anything to declare ?
> Oh , I see by your passport that you were at Burning Man the last trip out of the country and today you're retuning from Jamaica , could you please step into this room ........"



LOL,..:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> And please empty your stash...er...I meen pockets in this container......LOL!!



Not carrying anything they would be interested in, down or back....LOL


----------



## dancan

Sounds like a good plan LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Boat motor or boat an.....Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah




You forgot the last....ha....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sefh3

I'm betting those conversations would be interesting. You Nadians end everything with Eh and those Jamiacans end with mon. 


Have a good day, eh mon....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep....could be a good rig.....price is way to high....I bought one that didn't need the wood replaced, had two 52" blades...was all ball bearing rather than Babbitt like this one but had a 8' PTO drive shaft to run it off a tractor..not motor......man.. that is one old GM diesel in the pic!!!.....all complete...even the tracks were in three complete assembled bunk sections ready to sit on a slab or whatever....$500.00 and the guy loaded it on my F450 with his excavator.....mine needed a complete set of new flat belts.....This guys dreamin....good dream...but a dream non the less.....



I sold mine for $4,500 but it was all steel and converted to ball and roller bearings, complete and running/cutting when I let it go. I paid $500. for it but it also needed the wood replaced and had babbit bearings, soon changed all of that and it had a Cummings 350 big cam running an adapted 5 speed trans turning a jackshaft that flat belt run the rotary and or the 24' planer/shaper.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Boat motor or boat an.....Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah




Nope...no Stihls in that bunch of stuff.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I'm betting those conversations would be interesting. You Nadians end everything with Eh and those Jamiacans end with mon.
> 
> 
> Have a good day, eh mon....



We can actually converse very well, Bob Marley n Me.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We can actually converse very well, Bob Marley n Me.....LOL



Ol Phart telling on himself ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Hey John , you been to shop.arizonaironwood.com ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , you been to shop.arizonaironwood.com ?



Nope , never heard of them. I will check them out !

May just be able to make some knives now !


----------



## tbone75

Not feeling as good today , rain moving in tonight. Stihl not as bad as I was !


----------



## farrell

Afternoon all!

Lunch break

Had to go back to the wallmart this mornin forgot a few things

Then of course IM A DUMBAZZ!

I bought a plug yesterday without payin attention to the fact I needed two:bang: vtwin:bang:

Haven't gone to see what shape the lumber is in yet......... haven't received a call


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nope , never heard of them. I will check them out !
> 
> May just be able to make some knives now !



When you get feeling good enough to start making some knives I have an open invite to visit a custom rare and tropical wood supply shop that a buddy of mine works at. There is some real decent burl woods in there.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When you get feeling good enough to start making some knives I have an open invite to visit a custom rare and tropical wood supply shop that a buddy of mine works at. There is some real decent burl woods in there.



Bet there is some real fine stuff in there !


----------



## tbone75

Some serious SLACKING going on in here today ! 

I have to put my project saws on hold a little bit ! Ran out of smaller saws to sell ! LOL No small Huskys or Stihls left to sell ! LOL And the guy that just took my last 2 said his Brother is coming over for one or two also !
I got a Stihl MS210 & 021 that need very little to get running for a Husky 350 , my last one ! Then I got some money and as many poplar boards I need for shelves for a MS180. LOL

So now I am digging out parts ! Got to get something put together quick ! LOL Just can't talk these guys into bigger better saws ?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Some serious SLACKING going on in here today !
> 
> I have to put my project saws on hold a little bit ! Ran out of smaller saws to sell ! LOL No small Huskys or Stihls left to sell ! LOL And the guy that just took my last 2 said his Brother is coming over for one or two also !
> I got a Stihl MS210 & 021 that need very little to get running for a Husky 350 , my last one ! Then I got some money and as many poplar boards I need for shelves for a MS180. LOL
> 
> So now I am digging out parts ! Got to get something put together quick ! LOL Just can't talk these guys into bigger better saws ?



Hey at least your selling saws. There are none to buy nor do people want to buy them around here now. Most be a bad dry spell.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Hey at least your selling saws. There are none to buy nor do people want to buy them around here now. Most be a bad dry spell.



Surprised I am selling any this time of year ? But I don't care if I do sell any. LOL 

I do need the room ! LOL Trouble with that is , more room , more saws ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just had a J-Red 2159 dropped off to fix. Says it falls on its nose bad ? Its gonna wait till I get done eating ! Already had to warm it back up. LOL

Bust day around here ?


----------



## Cantdog

Don't overdo...old top!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Don't overdo...old top!!



I am feeling it just a little. LOL But its just fine !

How was your day Robin ?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Don't overdo...old slug!!



Exactly !!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I am feeling it just a little. LOL But its just fine !
> 
> How was your day Robin ?



Pretty good.......hung out with Hoss for a couple hrs...he likes company...and food..

Went to the shop to get a saw or two......no bar oil.....went to NAPA...no summer oil yet had to buy a gallon of 10 wt winter grade...oh well...I'll have it in the fall...

Picked up the ported 49 and the 630 Supah....came home dropped the first maple and turned it into cookstove wood and some living room stove wood.....once that one was gone I could see the other two were grown into the other live trees and I would need the tractor to pull them out of the clump.....went back to the shop to get the tractor..oops.....trailer reg. ran out first of last month!! Chit!! Stayed at the shop and split the half cord I brought out the last day I could get all the way in the woods on ice ..before the mud got to bad. OL went by the shop on her way to visit a friend in the Saab......she had Ballantines...put chase to her.....had a good visit and a couple ales....this evening we have to go to where the OL works a night or so a week to a staff party.......ice cream is the theme.....I ain't missing free ice cream!!!!! So pretty good day overall.....I meen I ain't in Jamaca......but it could be worse!!!!

Durn cold here today...didn't get above freezing until noon.....wind out of the NW at 25-30 mph.....brrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## dancan

Closest thing I've got to Jamaica is a bottle with a seal on it .....


----------



## dancan

Been cold and windy here , summer will be here soon .
I've used winter oil in the summer , just had to check it before I ran out of mix , I guess if it has the consistency of 30w all will be fine .


----------



## tbone75

Looks like the 2159 needs some carb work or replaced,has one of them junk walbros on it. In the USC now to see what happens ?


----------



## tbone75

Made it up to 60 here today ! Rain is getting close , storms possible Mon. :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Pretty good.......hung out with Hoss for a couple hrs...he likes company...and food..
> 
> Went to the shop to get a saw or two......no bar oil.....went to NAPA...no summer oil yet had to buy a gallon of 10 wt winter grade...oh well...I'll have it in the fall...
> 
> Picked up the ported 49 and the 630 Supah....came home dropped the first maple and turned it into cookstove wood and some living room stove wood.....once that one was gone I could see the other two were grown into the other live trees and I would need the tractor to pull them out of the clump.....went back to the shop to get the tractor..oops.....trailer reg. ran out first of last month!! Chit!! Stayed at the shop and split the half cord I brought out the last day I could get all the way in the woods on ice ..before the mud got to bad. OL went by the shop on her way to visit a friend in the Saab......she had Ballantines...put chase to her.....had a good visit and a couple ales....this evening we have to go to where the OL works a night or so a week to a staff party.......ice cream is the theme.....I ain't missing free ice cream!!!!! So pretty good day overall.....I meen I ain't in Jamaca......but it could be worse!!!!
> 
> Durn cold here today...didn't get above freezing until noon.....wind out of the NW at 25-30 mph.....brrrrrrrrr!!!



Sounds like a good day , but its not Jamaca ! LOL Danged ol smart arse Nadian ! Didn't even invite us to go ! :msp_razz:


----------



## farrell

Slackers!


----------



## RandyMac

We have the third installment of the late season storm going on, wet and windy.


----------



## sachsmo

Two days in a row?


SLACKERzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dancan

Yes I wuzz but otherz stihl are .


----------



## sachsmo

Must be the Spring fever, I did get my garden tilled yesterday.

It was too blessed windy to light off my slash piles.


----------



## sachsmo

Think I may take advantage of this wind when dawn hits, gonna make a "flame thrower" from an old sprayer and torch the crick bed


Hopefully the fire won't go past the bridge, will have a couple buckets of water handy just in case.


----------



## dancan

Not ready to till up here yet , make sure you get pics of the cricket bed when it's engulfed in flames , Randy may want a few pointers for battle field tactics LOL


----------



## sachsmo

Will do,


fire good uuhhhggggg


----------



## sachsmo

Me thinks a 35 foot break of stone and steel should give me plenty of room to end the inferno.

then again I have been wrong before:taped:


----------



## dancan

Hey Jim ,you think one of them Husuqvee built Gravelry's are any good ?


----------



## dancan

sachsmo said:


> Me thinks a 35 foot break of stone and steel should give me plenty of room to end the inferno.
> 
> then again I have been wrong before:taped:



Scorched earth warfare LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slacker checking in .


----------



## sachsmo

dancan said:


> Scorched earth warfare LOL





Now I'm skeared!


----------



## sachsmo

Nice red sky right now.


----------



## Cantdog

Ahhhhhhh.....The Zzzzlacknessssssss of it all...............cold and nice here right now.........but the clouds are gathering.....rain this afternoon they say.....


----------



## tbone75

Stayed 50 deg all night here ? No rain yet , just looks like it should any sec. Got to sleep around 3am then back up at 6:30 ???


----------



## dancan

20 here , supposed to get up to 41 , Robin's rain/flurries will be here late tonight .


----------



## roncoinc

Sunshine !

60 deg today 


gotta fix up a rototiller i guess ??


----------



## tbone75

Haven't seen Scoot for a week now ?


----------



## tbone75

60 and rain today 65 and t-storms tomorrow. Maybe spring is finally here ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Haven't seen Scoot for a week now ?



Or sparky ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Or sparky ?



Seen him down there yesterday , must be busy with the move ?


----------



## sefh3

Morning everyone
Anyone watch those basketball games last night? You know I watch one of those two games. What a great game.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Seen him down there yesterday , must be busy with the move ?



Is he moving from Texas to North Carolina??
I missed a few pages I think!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Is he moving from Texas to North Carolina??
> I missed a few pages I think!!



Yep , think he starts the new job the 17th. ??


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Yep , think he starts the new job the 17th. ??



Good for him. I hope he's making some good coin on the move and I hope is newly married wife understands and is ready to move again.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Good for him. I hope he's making some good coin on the move and I hope is newly married wife understands and is ready to move again.



Sure sounded like they both wanted out of Texass. LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Sure sounded like they both wanted out of Texass. LOL



Well I really can't blame them for that.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Well I really can't blame them for that.



A little far from family plus a little to hot for a Grape Ape ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Good for him. I hope he's making some good coin on the move and I hope is newly married wife understands and is ready to move again.



Hope he can get to the laser cutter too ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> A little far from family plus a little to hot for a Grape Ape ! LOL



The heat down there is horrible. Yes it's a dry heat but it's too hot. I don't blame them for getting out at all.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> The heat down there is horrible. Yes it's a dry heat but it's too hot. I don't blame them for getting out at all.



It gets way to hot down there ! Dad was from S.W. Okla. summer sucked and so did winter ! To flat,windy as hell all the time , no trees to slow it down. We spent a week there every summer when I was a kid.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> It gets way to hot down there ! Dad was from S.W. Okla. summer sucked and so did winter ! To flat,windy as hell all the time , no trees to slow it down. We spent a week there every summer when I was a kid.



I work with a guy that lived in Texas for a few years. That was one of his complaints. It's always windy.


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' Adam...


----------



## roncoinc

30 Days of SPAM


----------



## Cantdog

I actually went looking for a Barficon.....to answer your SPAM link Ron....I found poopicons, buttkickicons, smilicons. madicons, hearticons, chitstiricons,...hell even SPAMicons but no freekin Barficons.....that's lame.......lame I tell ya....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> 30 Days of SPAM



John !!!! Look Away !!!! Nothing there for you to see !!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

All the ZZZzzlackerZZzzzx must taking a mid-afternoon nappy......sure is quiet in here........


----------



## roncoinc

Figured John could buy the book and get some good recipies ! BBLLAAHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

I been BUSY !!

got a beef brisket in the slow cooker with all the fixins 

went to my farmer friends grenhouse,,maters 4 in tall already 

now to pull a carb on a tiller so i can start getting ready..


----------



## roncoinc

I know a lot of you guys belong to 'peta"
( people eating tasty animals ) and thot you may enjoy the link 

Nathan J. Winograd: Shocking Photos: PETA's Secret Slaughter of Kittens, Puppies


----------



## tbone75

Busy , busy , busy ! 2159 carb must be junk,can't get it to run , had to go digging for 2 other carbs I have. :msp_ohmy:

Just had a guy stop wanting to sell me a couple saws. Told him the one is just to old to be worth nothing much,the other I don't really like. LOL
60.00 for the pair. LOL Both have good compression it seems,and all there.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Figured John could buy the book and get some good recipies ! BBLLAAHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!



Oh YEA !!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I been BUSY !!
> 
> got a beef brisket in the slow cooker with all the fixins
> 
> went to my farmer friends grenhouse,,maters 4 in tall already
> 
> now to pull a carb on a tiller so i can start getting ready..



70 here right now !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Busy , busy , busy ! 2159 carb must be junk,can't get it to run , had to go digging for 2 other carbs I have. :msp_ohmy:
> 
> Just had a guy stop wanting to sell me a couple saws. Told him the one is just to old to be worth nothing much,the other I don't really like. LOL
> 60.00 for the pair. LOL Both have good compression it seems,and all there.



Send them to Ron...he loves those gray (?) and orange ones........


----------



## Cantdog

Didn't know but you might fire off that 49 today?????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Didn't know but you might fire off that 49 today?????



Nope , haven't checked to see why no spark. Got to many other saws that just came in to fix ! Going to try changing points and stuff. Coil didn't help.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Send them to Ron...he loves those gray (?) and orange ones........



I know Ron just LOVES the 041s ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

OL has a pork roast,taters and carrots in the slow cooker !


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!

Back at the J thing may do a lil of the W thing

Week till the GTG!

Been an uneventful day thus far

Very warm and windy here


----------



## dancan

Ack !!!!!
No beer left , be right back ..........Bahahahahahahahahahah Ha !


----------



## tbone75

Just got rid of a couple saws,but they got replaced with 7 more ! LOL Barely have a path now !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Afternoon kids!
> 
> Back at the J thing may do a lil of the W thing
> 
> Week till the GTG!
> 
> Been an uneventful day thus far
> 
> Very warm and windy here



Real windy here too ! But nice and warm ! Mushrooms coming soon !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Nope , haven't checked to see why no spark. Got to many other saws that just came in to fix ! Going to try changing points and stuff. Coil didn't help.



Did you try unhooking the kill switch?? Also make certain you have a working spark plug...I know it sounds to stupid but you really have to eliminate the simple/easy stuff first...make sure the coil to flywheel air gap is 0.012" too.....just stuff to make sure of before you pull the flywheel and points...sometimes easy to over think a new to you saw....always expect it to be the most difficult parts that the problem...not always the case...


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ack !!!!!
> No beer left , be right back ..........Bahahahahahahahahahah Ha !



Maybe Jerry will have a Red Stripe on the beach for ya ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Did you try unhooking the kill switch?? Also make certain you have a working spark plug...I know it sounds to stupid but you really have to eliminate the simple/easy stuff first...make sure the coil to flywheel air gap is 0.012" too.....just stuff to make sure of before you pull the flywheel and points...sometimes easy to over think a new to you saw....always expect it to be the most difficult parts that the problem...not always the case...



Afraid I done tried all that. LOL Dang it !


----------



## tbone75

OL just brought me home 2lbs of onion sets !


----------



## Cantdog

OK....... good....now when you take the wire off the points did you get the insulating washers and bushing on correctly?? The wire can only make connection to the moving contact side of the points, not the stationary side where the spring and wire mount....important this be right ...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK....... good....now when you take the wire off the points did you get the insulating washers and bushing on correctly?? The wire can only make connection to the moving contact side of the points, not the stationary side where the spring and wire mount....important this be right ...



Haven't got in there yet. But glad you told me !


----------



## Cantdog

Did you already file, match and set the points????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Did you already file, match and set the points????



Yep , did that right off the bat. Condenser maybe ?


----------



## tbone75

I have the other 2 saws I can rob parts out of. I will get it going this week,just got to get 2 others out of the way first.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Send them to Ron...he loves those gray (?) and orange ones........



I'll take that poulan !!


----------



## tbone75

Better Poulan pixs.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'll take that poulan !!



I will give you first shot if I get rid of it. Not sure just yet ?


----------



## tbone75

Missing the choke knob is all , I think , has a wire to pull for the choke.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

tbone75 said:


> I will give you first shot if I get rid of it. Not sure just yet ?



Uhh, look around, John. You don't have room for it.


----------



## Cantdog

Geeehawdamn......that pull-on is homlier that a Mono!!! If you give that to Ron, make him take the 041 too.......insult to injury right there!!...LOLOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Gotta go put another carb on the 2159 , maybe I can send it home ? LOL 3 times more work digging them out than putting it on ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Uhh, look around, John. You don't have room for it.



You aint seen nottin ! LOL That is just a tiny bit of it ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Geeehawdamn......that pull-on is homlier that a Mono!!! If you give that to Ron, make him take the 041 too.......insult to injury right there!!...LOLOL!!!!



Got that right ! 21lb power head to boot ! 82cc made 63-64.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yep , did that right off the bat. Condenser maybe ?




I doubt it.....that usually shows up as a running issue.....I 'spect it's in that connection I mentioned....unless you got 2 bad coils...which is unlikely....but I have had happen...


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Got that right ! 21lb power head to boot ! 82cc made 63-64.



LOL!!! I know!! And he was complainin' about that 480 be 'n heavy!!!! LOLOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

John !!! 
Small saw for your piles !!!







Woops , I misread the ad , didn't see the part about him bein a Husuqvee collector .


----------



## tbone75

2159 is ready to go home !  Junk carb was all. Now I got that dang tiller to get going. :msp_sad:

Should get back to the 49SP after that ! LOL

Trading guns today too ! LOL Got one for my grandsons first rifle ! Remington 597 .22rf , nice little gun. Traded my air rifle for it.



Got to go digging again !! Need a carb for a ol phart. LOL


----------



## tbone75

BRB Ron


----------



## tbone75

Ron does it have a primer bulb on it ? Everything I see says C10 on it big or small ?


----------



## tbone75

A pic would help,bet I can match something up. I have a bunch of different small carbs.


----------



## Scooterbum

Anybody home??????????


----------



## Scooterbum

Tryin' ta' kick cob webs offin' this computer......................


----------



## Cantdog

Yep.... I be home Scoot....


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Tryin' ta' kick cob webs offin' this computer......................



Hey ya big slacker ! Must be busy ?


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Anybody home??????????



Depends on who is knocking ?? :msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

Carb pile. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Face feeding time ! Back in a few.


----------



## Cantdog

I was just pawing though my 2012 tax stuff......and came on this sheet that I knew I had but had not seen in a while...had zero to do with taxes...but some of you might be interested...this is a price list effective September 1, 1980 for the following Jonsereds saws.....


451E...15" Winsor Bar $419.95

510SP.15" Winsor Bar $329.95 (Hissssss)

49SP 15" Winsor Bar $369.95

621.....16" Winsor Bar $469.95

70E.....16" Winsor Bar $499.95

910E...16" Winsor Bar.....$579.95

910D..16" Winsor Bar......$629.95 (910 EV heated handles, chain brake.. "D" Deluxe)


The prices go up and down depending on bar length with and whether hard tip, laminated sprocket nose. or solid bar sprocket nose...

Just a little piece of Jonsereds history for hose who give a rats......rump.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I was just pawing though my 2012 tax stuff......and came on this sheet that I knew I had but had not seen in a while...had zero to do with taxes...but some of you might be interested...this is a price list effective September 1, 1980 for the following Jonsereds saws.....
> 
> 
> 451E...15" Winsor Bar $419.95
> 
> 510SP.15" Winsor Bar $329.95 (Hissssss)
> 
> 49SP 15" Winsor Bar $369.95
> 
> 621.....16" Winsor Bar $469.95
> 
> 70E.....16" Winsor Bar $499.95
> 
> 910E...16" Winsor Bar.....$579.95
> 
> 910D..16" Winsor Bar......$629.95 (910 EV heated handles, chain brake.. "D" Deluxe)
> 
> 
> The prices go up and down depending on bar length with and whether hard tip, laminated sprocket nose. or solid bar sprocket nose...
> 
> Just a little piece of Jonsereds history for hose who give a rats......rump.....



That was a little money back in 80 !

BTW , I liked it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Fat happy Slug now !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That was a little money back in 80 !
> 
> BTW , I liked it ! LOL



Yeah...Them wus never cheep saws!!!


I paid $249.95 for my 49sp in 1977 with a 16" laminated Sanvik bar in .325...tools....grease gun..and a Hat!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Hey Jim ,you think one of them Husuqvee built Gravelry's are any good ?



Not sure what that is but it looks fun.... 


Just stopping by to say hey.. busy busy weekend with the VA GTG and all.. hopefully get caught up tomorrow. Off to get some rest tonight .. hopefully.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Not sure what that is but it looks fun....
> 
> 
> Just stopping by to say hey.. busy busy weekend with the VA GTG and all.. hopefully get caught up tomorrow. Off to get some rest tonight .. hopefully.



Looked like a great time ! I will get to one soon !


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure are quiet tonight.


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...Them wus never cheep saws!!!
> 
> 
> I paid $249.95 for my 49sp in 1977 with a 16" laminated Sanvik bar in .325...tools....grease gun..and a Hat!!




And to put that in some kind of perspective.....at the same exact time you could buy a Mac 10-10 here for $179.95.....no Hat......no tools......no grease gun...just a knowing pat on the back......seeya!!LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> And to put that in some kind of perspective.....at the same exact time you could buy a Mac 10-10 here for $179.95.....no Hat......no tools......no grease gun...just a knowing pat on the back......seeya!!LOL!!



Yuk ! Spend the money ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Been milling today, cut some 4x4's with the mini-mill today. Got some with my nephew running the saw, kid sure does enjoy milling. The last pic is of cutting some 2x4's out of some of the slabs I brought home a couple of weeks ago. Was cutting seven at a time.


----------



## tbone75

That for my garage Jim ? 

In case you missed it , go back and see the saws I got today. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> That for my garage Jim ?
> 
> In case you missed it , go back and see the saws I got today. LOL



I don't know if I can bear the saw envy, I haven't been able to add to my pile in quite awhile.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I don't know if I can bear the saw envy, I haven't been able to add to my pile in quite awhile.



Ya got to see the old Poulan. LOL UGLY !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Ya got to see the old Poulan. LOL UGLY !



I took a look at that ole monster, they sure weren't very pretty but man were they well made.


----------



## farrell

John..........GTG on saturday!

Just a hop skip and a jump away!

Or is the ol'spine not up to it yet?


----------



## farrell

Another day of green button pushin almost done!


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Adam, hey Mark.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Adam, hey Mark.



Hey Jim!

Looks like you've been enjoying yourself!


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Hey Jim!
> 
> Looks like you've been enjoying yourself!



Always trying to catch up around here these days but the Sunday milling this spring has been a nice break. I have a whole bunch of logs to mill up and a limited time to hit them up. Hope to have them all done by the time I hit haying season. Did mill up 144 bd feet in 4x4's today and cut another 84 bd feet in 2x4's in front of the shop tonight. What have you been up to these days?


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Always trying to catch up around here these days but the Sunday milling this spring has been a nice break. I have a whole bunch of logs to mill up and a limited time to hit them up. Hope to have them all done by the time I hit haying season. Did mill up 144 bd feet in 4x4's today and cut another 84 bd feet in 2x4's in front of the shop tonight. What have you been up to these days?



Work sleep repeat........

Not much else 

The lil guy keeps us busy

And so does the puppies


----------



## jimdad07

Little ones will keep you running for sure.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me, have a good one Adam.


----------



## farrell

Everybody done left again:msp_sad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Everybody done left again:msp_sad:



Hey Adam.


----------



## farrell

Hey rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey rob!



Gun stuff all weekend. 

Know anyone shoots 222 or 22 Hornet?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Gun stuff all weekend.
> 
> Know anyone shoots 222 or 22 Hornet?



Negative


----------



## dancan

ZZZZzzzzzZZZZZzzzzzZZZZzzzzZlakerzzzzz !!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

UmmmmmHmmmm.........


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Monday. Going to be nice today, mid 60's!


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellas , sent the OL off to work a few mins. ago. Just got a ph call from her , hit a dang deer with my truck ! Least it wasn't right in the front,side swiped it. Told her chit happens , I will check it out when she gets home.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 50 deg out right now ! I am liking that !


----------



## roncoinc

S'posed to be nice today,,,,think i may go fishin


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> S'posed to be nice today,,,,think i may go fishin



Great idea Ron !


----------



## mainewoods

I will believe 60 degrees when I see it. Been so long I forgot what it feels like. Need to get the water temp up so the trout start moving. Think I'll toss a few flies any way.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Great idea Ron !



Brook trout,rainbow trout and landlocked salmon.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Brook trout,rainbow trout and landlocked salmon.



Trout sounds real good ! You can keep the salmon , one of the few fish I don't like.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Trout sounds real good ! You can keep the salmon , one of the few fish I don't like.



There are several different flavors of salmon,,how many have you tried ??


----------



## tbone75

Hope to get this tiller running today , sure would like it gone !

You get them pix Ron ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hope to get this tiller running today , sure would like it gone !
> 
> You get them pix Ron ?



Of the carb ? no..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> There are several different flavors of salmon,,how many have you tried ??



Some kind of smoked stuff ,and caned crap Mom always made patties out of. YUK !


----------



## tbone75

I should get out after some Bluegill before they start spawning. Can't catch the bigger ones after that fer chit. Best eating fish around here.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Some kind of smoked stuff ,and caned crap Mom always made patties out of. YUK !




Oh...You mean Salt Salmon Spam..or as we call it Spamon.....


----------



## Mill_wannabe

tbone75 said:


> Some kind of smoked stuff ,and caned crap Mom always made patties out of. YUK !



That's not salmon! Fresh salmon is entirely different.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Of the carb ? no..



See if any of these look like they would work.


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> That's not salmon! Fresh salmon is entirely different.



Tried the smoked stuff down at Myrtle beach , along with shark and other kinds I don't member. LOL Shark was just ok. Then I found a place that had Grouper !! That is some of the best !!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh...You mean Salt Salmon Spam..or as we call it Spamon.....



Nah , salmon is to high on the list for spam,maybe carp ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> See if any of these look like they would work.



The middle one is close but looks like a walbro ?


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> That's not salmon! Fresh salmon is entirely different.



And then there is about 9 diff kinds of salmon,,all different too


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The middle one is close but looks like a walbro ?



It is , don't have any zama close , they all have primer bulbs on them. You want to try it , I can send it along with this rim.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And then there is about 9 diff kinds of salmon,,all different too



Could be one in there I like ? LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> S'posed to be nice today,,,,think i may go fishin



Slugs for bait ?


----------



## tbone75

If the rain holds off today , I will get some onions and radishes out today !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Slugs for bait ?



:msp_scared:


Dang MEEEN Nadian !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> It is , don't have any zama close , they all have primer bulbs on them. You want to try it , I can send it along with this rim.



Gonna wait and see what the USC does on this one.

was talking to a mechanic yestday and he told me in the zama there is a rubber ,,like,,,,flapper valve ???
said bad gas can plug it up and carb cleaner will make it swell,,resulting in no fuel getting to the engine.
will have to check that out.
yes !! check valve on all zama with a primer,,built on or external ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Gonna wait and see what the USC does on this one.
> 
> was talking to a mechanic yestday and he told me in the zama there is a rubber ,,like,,,,flapper valve ???
> said bad gas can plug it up and carb cleaner will make it swell,,resulting in no fuel getting to the engine.
> will have to check that out.
> yes !! check valve on all zama with a primer,,built on or external ..



Thought the primer bulb type had a check valve,didn't know others did too ?


----------



## roncoinc

When the manual fuel pump is
operated, the check valve (1) closes
to prevent air being sucked
into the metering diaphragm chamber
from the venturi and the idle
jet bores. During operation the
check valve opens and allows fuel
to flow to the main jet and the idle jet bores "

so,,if the check valve is dirty or swelled from carb cleaner,,no fuel to jets !

something to remember


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thought the primer bulb type had a check valve,didn't know others did too ?



I didnt say they did ..


----------



## tbone75

Don't member what brand carb is on this tiller I am working on ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I didnt say they did ..



Guess I read it wrong ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't member what brand carb is on this tiller I am working on ?



He also said compressed air can push on it hard enuf to make it stick,,he uses brake cleaner on those types,sez it dont make the rubber swell.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He also said compressed air can push on it hard enuf to make it stick,,he uses brake cleaner on those types,sez it dont make the rubber swell.



Another good one to member ! Could be why this tiller won't run right ? It had ate the fuel lines and messed up the primer bulb. Must have left gas in it a long time ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Another good one to member ! Could be why this tiller won't run right ? It had ate the fuel lines and messed up the primer bulb. Must have left gas in it a long time ?



Walbro has a check valve on the hi side,even shows how to check it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Walbro has a check valve on the hi side,even shows how to check it.



Got all that in the lappy on the bench ! That has been very handy !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got all that in the lappy on the bench ! That has been very handy !



Walbro has TWO types of check valves..
that screen inside is actually a "capillary" check valve.

thats the stuff i'm reading now.


----------



## tbone75

Its tiller time ! To early for miller time ! LOL It would be MGD if I was gonna. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Walbro has TWO types of check valves..
> that screen inside is actually a "capillary" check valve.
> 
> thats the stuff i'm reading now.



I only read bits of it at a time, I get bored. LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!

Got freakin cold last night!

Back up round 60 today

Storms this afternoon 

John but yourself 4wt or 5wt fly rod and some woolley buggers. Bluegill can't resist em!

Catch em by the 5 gallon bucket full outta my moms pond!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Ya got to see the old Poulan. LOL UGLY !



You should watch Sawmandave run one of those bad boys... you'll change your mind about them. I need to find a sand cast Poulan. 



jimdad07 said:


> Been milling today, cut some 4x4's with the mini-mill today. Got some with my nephew running the saw, kid sure does enjoy milling. The last pic is of cutting some 2x4's out of some of the slabs I brought home a couple of weeks ago. Was cutting seven at a time.



Looking good Jim. I ordered up everything I need to rebuild the 288 the other day. Got my 32" bar in on Friday.. now to order the mill. As soon as I get done rebuilding it, I'm going to give it heck with the mill.



jimdad07 said:


> I don't know if I can bear the saw envy, I haven't been able to add to my pile in quite awhile.



I know the feeling... Had to pass on a Pioneer 650 on Saturday as well as some sand cast Poulans. As much as I wanted to.. just too many projects at once right now.


----------



## jimdad07

Chatty bunch this morning. Speaking of fillets, I fired up one of the gravelys yesterday. Ran nice.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Chatty bunch this morning. Speaking of fillets, I fired up one of the gravelys yesterday. Ran nice.



I have one out most weekends but I had the L out on Easter Sunday. Spent an hour or so cleaning up in the edge of the woods chewing up the leaf piles from the fall and small limbs that have fallen. Started right up and ran great. Amazing machines as they are so forgiving, unlike a chainsaw carb.


----------



## tbone75

Got the tiller back together ,hope the PITA runs ! Had to stop for some Slug fuel. LOL


----------



## SawTroll

Cantdog said:


> I was just pawing though my 2012 tax stuff......and came on this sheet that I knew I had but had not seen in a while...had zero to do with taxes...but some of you might be interested...this is a price list effective September 1, 1980 for the following Jonsereds saws.....
> 
> 
> 451E...15" Winsor Bar $419.95
> 
> 510SP.15" Winsor Bar $329.95 (Hissssss)
> 
> 49SP 15" Winsor Bar $369.95
> 
> 621.....16" Winsor Bar $469.95
> 
> 70E.....16" Winsor Bar $499.95
> 
> 910E...16" Winsor Bar.....$579.95
> 
> 910D..16" Winsor Bar......$629.95 (910 EV heated handles, chain brake.. "D" Deluxe)
> 
> 
> The prices go up and down depending on bar length with and whether hard tip, laminated sprocket nose. or solid bar sprocket nose...
> 
> Just a little piece of Jonsereds history for hose who give a rats......rump.....



:cool2: Most interesting post in some time! No big surprices though.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Got the tiller back together ,hope the PITA runs ! Had to stop for some Slug fuel. LOL



Spent the weekend behind a horse, tilling that is.That and some greenhouse work for mama.


----------



## tbone75

Big time slackers today ! Including me ! LOL

Got that PITA tiller going , had to try it out in my raised beds. LOL Think I will get me one of them ! Real handy for that !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Is it one of those stick tillers John? Trimmer motor on top and tiller bottom? I've got one and really like it around the flower beds and such. It is more useful than I thought....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Is it one of those stick tillers John? Trimmer motor on top and tiller bottom? I've got one and really like it around the flower beds and such. It is more useful than I thought....



This one is a little bigger,has wheels on it. Tech. 2 stroke.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I had one of those at one point. Sold it and never looked back. I have this burning dislike for Tech motors....


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Spent the weekend behind a horse, tilling that is.That and some greenhouse work for mama.



Never put my green house up , just don't have time. Way to many other things to catch up on ! And plants are cheap ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

OL just pulled in , got to go see how bad my truck is ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Good Luck with that one...


----------



## tbone75

Well crap ! All it did was wipe the dirt off. LOL I was all ready to tease the chit out of her. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Are you sure it was dirt? Maybe she just knocked the chit out of the deer?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Are you sure it was dirt? Maybe she just knocked the chit out of the deer?



Black truck , hard to tell ? LOL Old 98 Ranger , but no rust !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Well crap ! All it did was wipe the dirt off. LOL I was all ready to tease the chit out of her. :msp_rolleyes:



I have a pair of the small troybilt tillers. Need typical carb kit, squeeze bulb and fuel line stuff. Ya' want one just cover shipping. I have 2 others I use.


----------



## tbone75

Not crazy about Ferds , but I have 3 trucks ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I have a pair of the small troybilt tillers. Need typical carb kit, squeeze bulb and fuel line stuff. Ya' want one just cover shipping. I have 2 others I use.



Thanks Scoot !! Be real happy to do that !!


----------



## tbone75

Here is a part that in almost impossible to find !

Heater switch for my 521 J-Reds , thanks to a very good friend I have one now !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Scoot !! Be real happy to do that !!



I was kidding bout' the shipping. I'm starting to get caught up here, I'll get one up on the bench here in a day or so.
They are great for weeding and stuff and small beds.


----------



## tbone75

Bet Ron could find a switch that would work on one ! High,low and off .


----------



## Scooterbum

I think I'd give $499 for a brand new 70E in the box. Wouldn't even have to think on it much..............


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I was kidding bout' the shipping. I'm starting to get caught up here, I'll get one up on the bench here in a day or so.
> They are great for weeding and stuff and small beds.



Now Scoot , that is BS ! That thing won't be real cheap to ship !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Now Scoot , that is BS ! That thing won't be real cheap to ship !



Probably, but I know someone who could have sent me a box of 346xp parts instead.................by the way went out at daybreak Sunday morning with that one and my 670Champ and worked up a good size locust. She run real sweet. Thanks again buddy.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I think I'd give $499 for a brand new 70E in the box. Wouldn't even have to think on it much..............



You find 2 , let me know ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Probably, but I know someone who could have sent me a box of 346xp parts instead.................by the way went out at daybreak Sunday morning with that one and my 670Champ and worked up a good size locust. She run real sweet. Thanks again buddy.



Glad to hear its running good !! Your very welcome ! Everything you have sent me , it was just a little pay back !


----------



## tbone75

Just got my nice used 371 top end !  Now I have about everything to put it together ! When I get time ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got another box of 346 parts on the way , bout half a saw. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Black truck , hard to tell ? LOL Old 98 Ranger , but no rust !



I had one of those once. Good buggy.


----------



## tbone75

Scoot you see the old Poulan 45 and 041 FB I just got ?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I had one of those once. Good buggy.



Its OK for a found on road dead truck. LOL It was cheap ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

John, Those FB's are known for condensor and coil failures. Coils get hot under the flywheel and short out.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John, Those FB's are known for condensor and coil failures. Coils get hot under the flywheel and short out.



Thanks !

Has a tag on it from some shop. Says won't start. LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Has a tag on it from some shop. Says won't start. LOL



The bad thing is you have to take the whole saw apart to check the piston. How is the rear handle for it? That's the handle I'm looking for to replace the Super one.


----------



## tbone75

Got a nice batch of goodies today ! Lots of screws for Stihl and other stuff.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> The bad thing is you have to take the whole saw apart to check the piston. How is the rear handle for it? That's the handle I'm looking for to replace the Super one.



Whole saw looks in good shape, not real sure I will part it out ? If I do you get first dibbs on it !

Stihl have that clutch cover to send back to you,and a pile of 064 parts ! LOL I just get tied up in so much chit ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Scoot you see the old Poulan 45 and 041 FB I just got ?



No not yet. This thread is a little hard to keep up with LOL!!

That Ol' FB is a little torque monster, have a couple here. Couple weeks ago I hurt a guys feelings that was bragging on his 290. Told him we would put 28's on the both and cut for pink slips.........................I let him keep his 290. Seemed a little more humble afterwards though.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> No not yet. This thread is a little hard to keep up with LOL!!
> 
> That Ol' FB is a little torque monster, have a couple here. Couple weeks ago I hurt a guys feelings that was bragging on his 290. Told him we would put 28's on the both and cut for pink slips.........................I let him keep his 290. Seemed a little more humble afterwards though.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



A 290 ! :hmm3grin2orange: Don't know why people like them things so well ? I get rid of them fast as I put them together ! Got 3 in a box now to build. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I better get some onions in the ground before this rain hits !

BBL


----------



## farrell

Chatty in here this afternoon me thinks.........

Cleaned house this mornin

That was the extent of my fun today

Back pushin green buttons


----------



## Jimmy in NC

It is a beautiful day here.. just too tired after a very full weekend. I've hung near the chair and desk all day...AS is wonderful for making the slack days go by!


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I better get some onions in the ground before this rain hits !
> 
> BBL



Didn't think "SLUGS" liked onions...........


----------



## Scooterbum

Jimmy in NC said:


> It is a beautiful day here.. just too tired after a very full weekend. I've hung near the chair and desk all day...AS is wonderful for making the slack days go by!



Ain't you a little young to be gettin' all tired and such????????


----------



## Scooterbum

Anybody have some tips for the JRed 70E carb?
Had this one down, new kit been in the USC twice and it's still starving under load.Fuel line, filter and all the rest check good.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Anybody have some tips for the JRed 70E carb?
> Had this one down, new kit been in the USC twice and it's still starving under load.Fuel line, filter and all the rest check good.



I had to run this one through the USC 3 days to get it to run. Acted just like that.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I had to run this one through the USC 3 days to get it to run. Acted just like that.



I'll give it a shot, usually an hour takes care of it.

Ugh, back to the grind.............


----------



## dancan

Slackerzz !!


----------



## dancan

Hey Jim !!!!
Gravely walk behind tractor - Nova Scotia Farming Equipment For Sale - Kijiji Nova Scotia Canada.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Slackerzz !!



Stihl spreader ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I'll give it a shot, usually an hour takes care of it.
> 
> Ugh, back to the grind.............



I just kept running that sucker every time I got close to it ! Even brought it upstairs and ran it watching TV and yacking on here ! LOL I would run it as much as possible for a day and try it again, after the 3rd day it took off like a new one. A Steel MS250 carb.


----------



## tbone75

Got my onions and radishes planted. 

Got to sight in a 22rf rifle for my FIL now. LOL Said he missed a chuck by 3 feet ! LOL 

That tiller went home and the Husky 61 !! Got a little more room now ! LOL Good thing , more on the way !


----------



## farrell

Guess if its gonna rain tomorrow..........

Good day to work on the 350 muffler and clean and sharpen the saws


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Got my onions and radishes planted..........



The wife says "Bleh , why are you planting radishes ?"


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



I like that , trade ya a Poulan fer it ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I like that , trade ya a Poulan fer it ! LOL



Forgot i had it untill you guys mentioned 70E


----------



## tbone75

Got 3 guns sighted in , FILs and 2 of mine. Dang wonder I can hit anything with them ! Let the brat shoot it the other day. :bang: Never seen anyone that could drop knock over or bump into something like he does. :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Forgot i had it untill you guys mentioned 70E



See , you wouldn't miss it !


----------



## tbone75

Suppose to hit 80 deg. here tomorrow ! :msp_mellow:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Bet Ron could find a switch that would work on one ! High,low and off .




Nope...Already been there with Ron.....in order to fit in this space....not many options...like one (1).....and you got it....LOL!..... Not being a Richard Head....but the way these work is (1)= half heat/voltage/amperage.....(0) off=ground (1)&(2)........(2) combines (1) with (2)= twice the heat of one (1).......Swedish electrics......not normal....


----------



## tbone75

The tiller guy said he has 2 GoPeds he wants me to look at. Haven't been ran in a FEW years ! :help:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nope...Already been there with Ron.....in order to fit in this space....not many options...like one (1).....and you got it....LOL!..... Not being a Richard Head....but the way these work is (1)= half heat/voltage/amperage.....(0) off=ground (1)&(2)........(2) combines (1) with (2)= twice the heat of one (1).......Swedish electrics......not normal....



Its missing the nut , but I should have one that will fit. May have to look it up to see what wire goes where ? LOL

Didn't get to the 49SP today. Maybe tomorrow ?


----------



## Cantdog

Scooterbum said:


> I think I'd give $499 for a brand new 70E in the box. Wouldn't even have to think on it much..............




Yeah ......butt....you could have bought a brand new dresser back then for $9,500.00 too........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah ......butt....you could have bought a brand new dresser back then for $9,500.00 too........



I will take one of them too ! LOL What are they now , 30,000 ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Suppose to hit 80 deg. here tomorrow ! :msp_mellow:



It was 70 here today


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Suppose to hit 80 deg. here tomorrow ! :msp_mellow:



Was 80* here today...


----------



## Cantdog

Scooterbum said:


> Anybody have some tips for the JRed 70E carb?
> Had this one down, new kit been in the USC twice and it's still starving under load.Fuel line, filter and all the rest check good.



Scoot did you pull the high speed welch plug? Sometimes the stock filter fuzz gets by final filter and clogs the orifice.......and make sure the metering lever is set correctly...


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Was 80* here today...



Shouldn't be 80 here yet ! Back down to 50 after that. LOL


----------



## farrell

Saw question.......

Anybody know the size and length of the chain tensioner bolt on a husky 334t?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Stihl spreader ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Nah , just spreadin' a bunch of Husuqee parts .


----------



## Cantdog

Nice strong 55 here today...first time I had the 16' X 16' doors in the shop open...all day!!! No free Flow either!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

80* and sunny through Friday.. then a little rain. I'm not complaining one bit.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nice strong 55 here today...first time I had the 16' X 16' doors in the shop open...all day!!! No free Flow either!!!!!!!!!



No fire here for 2-1/2 days. LOL I am liking it !


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Hey Jim !!!!
> Gravely walk behind tractor - Nova Scotia Farming Equipment For Sale - Kijiji Nova Scotia Canada.



Hey look !!!
I got 2 Jim's with 1 Gravely LOL


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Was 80* here today...



I'm thinking "I have a potty mouth" in a nice and meaningful kind of way


----------



## Macman125

tbone75 said:


> No fire here for 2-1/2 days. LOL I am liking it !



Same here.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Scooterbum said:


> Ain't you a little young to be gettin' all tired and such????????



Yes. I have been told I take on more than I should though... the last week has been crazy here with the wife South Africa for the week and such. I've been getting less than 6 hrs of sleep and when you are used to 8-9, it's tough on ya.



dancan said:


> Hey Jim !!!!
> Gravely walk behind tractor - Nova Scotia Farming Equipment For Sale - Kijiji Nova Scotia Canada.



Unless I am missing something with the exchange rate, that tractor has one too many zeros before the decimal. Most of the attachments are homemade so they add minimal value. The blower is an Ariens design and it works, but nothing like the MA210, 211's etc. Good looking power unit though.


----------



## dancan

Yes , too many 0's for me , they are a rarity up here and those that have them usually think they're made of gold LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ya bunch of slackers ! May as well go mess with the OL . LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Ya bunch of slackers ! May as well go mess with the OL . LOL



:waaaht:




:beat_plaster:


----------



## farrell

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmy.............SPAM!


----------



## SawTroll

Scooterbum said:


> I'll give it a shot, usually an hour takes care of it.
> 
> Ugh, back to the grind.............



:after_boom: Thanks my friend, for the rep hit! 





Your PM box is full, btw....


----------



## farrell

SawTroll said:


> :after_boom: Thanks my friend, for the rep hit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your PM box is full, btw....



How's it goin nikko?

Keepin your nose clean?


----------



## tbone75

Not much going on around here. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Not much going on around here. LOL



Hey I'm tryin!

Hard to have a conversation with myself without the white coats takin me away!


----------



## tbone75

Sorry Adam , but I am going to bed. Rough day for a Slug ! LOL The OL even went to sleep on me ! LOL 

Have a good night !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sorry Adam , but I am going to bed. Rough day for a Slug ! LOL The OL even went to sleep on me ! LOL
> 
> Have a good night !



Nite John!


----------



## tbone75

Slug bot drive by.

Back is hurting , can't sleep.


----------



## dancan

Get back to bed and test some of them ZZZzzzZZZzzzHusuqezzz like the otherzzz .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slacker crew!


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellers , feeling better now ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaawwwnnnnnnnnzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...................... (tm)

mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,grumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................

coffffeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yyaaawwwnnnnnnnnzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...................... (tm)
> 
> mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,grumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................
> 
> coffffeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nooooooooo

On my 2nd Dewwwwwww !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Morning fellers , feeling better now ! :msp_thumbup:



Morning John! Glad to hear you are doing better!



roncoinc said:


> Yyaaawwwnnnnnnnnzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...................... (tm)
> 
> mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,grumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................
> 
> coffffeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Morning Ron... looks like all is normal on your front too :biggrin:

I think my normal level has been reestablished. Even the dogs finally settled down last night and both the wife and I got some good rest. Now out the door to the "J"...


----------



## tbone75

They changed the forecast for today , 75 today , 80 tomorrow ! But chance of t-storms.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yyaaawwwnnnnnnnnzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...................... (tm)
> 
> mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,grumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................
> 
> coffffeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Good morning for all that............rain here...gray..cool.......blah.....more coffee.....


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will have to get the mower ready , not even ready to start mowing grass ! UGH !! Takes way to much time around this place ! Need to plant lots more trees ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will have to get the mower ready , not even ready to start mowing grass ! UGH !! Takes way to much time around this place ! Need to plant lots more trees ! LOL



Just something else to mow around!!! LOL!! Unless you plant them really, really close together.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Just something else to mow around!!! LOL!! Unless you plant them really, really close together.....



Yer right ! LOL Dang yard is to big , but not much I can do now but mow the stuff. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Looked at a nice old 8N Ford the other day,just not sure I want one of them or maybe the 9N ? It had lots of attachments to go with it , even set up for propane or gas to run on. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dang furnace is running ? Sure didn't think it was that cold ? Not about to start a fire if its gonna be 75 today ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin dudes & dudettes!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Mornin dudes & dudettes!



Sez the guy with the Walmart " spot em and got em " fishing glasses


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Sez the guy with the Walmart " spot em and got em " fishing glasses



So!

What's your point?

Hey Ron!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> So!
> 
> What's your point?
> 
> Hey Ron!


----------



## farrell

Gotta run to the water authority bout flushing hydrants

Then make a couple other stops in town


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.


----------



## mainewoods

Ole man winter just sent a PM -You ain't seen the last of me! 32 degrees and wet snow. How's your day going for you.:msp_mad:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Yuck! Where's the unlike button?!?


----------



## Scooterbum

Supposed to hit 90 here today.......looks like were gonna just skip by spring.


----------



## farrell

Pickup a soldering iron and wire and got my wiring harness made for my paintball gun

Cleaned the saws

Sharpened the 372

New chain on the 268

Still have to sharpen the 350 and work on muffler


----------



## tbone75

Playing outside all day ! Way to nice to be in the shop ! Just cleaning up the yard and goofing off. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Supposed to hit 90 here today.......looks like were gonna just skip by spring.



Way to soon for that !!


----------



## IEL

Good to be back. My saw buying had got out of control, and I had to take some time away from the cause... :help:. Now, back to cad..


----------



## Scooterbum

IEL said:


> Good to be back. My saw buying had got out of control, and I had to take some time away from the cause... :help:. Now, back to cad..



Welcome back young man. You might as well kick the door wide open and take this 288XP off my hands.........:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

Love to, except the reason I needed to stop buying was that my wallet was basically empty (all of $60..) and I have a fairly big order at the welding supply soon. Big cans of 7018 are expensive... LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Geoff-

It does no good to try to avoid it.. you'll keep coming back!


----------



## IEL

I have figured that out, I just needed to put off more saws for a few weeks, so I can afford to restock my welding bench. I only get to air liquide maybe 2x a year, and I need about #40 of welding rods, and my torch refilled, so I felt saws needed to wait for a bit.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> I have figured that out, I just needed to put off more saws for a few weeks, so I can afford to restock my welding bench. I only get to air liquide maybe 2x a year, and I need about #40 of welding rods, and my torch refilled, so I felt saws needed to wait for a bit.



Getting that sorted out early is a good thing. I still struggle with my toy fund for purchase of "toys" or purchasing shop supplies that may be consumables or tools. You're on the right track and saws come up for sale everyday! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Getting that sorted out early is a good thing. I still struggle with my toy fund for purchase of "toys" or purchasing shop supplies that may be consumables or tools. You're on the right track and saws come up for sale everyday! :msp_thumbup:



Not if the price is right ! Be kicking yerself in the rear if you don't grab it ! LOL How you think I got so many !! I don't pass up good deals. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Not if the price is right ! Be kicking yerself in the rear if you don't grab it ! LOL How you think I got so many !! I don't pass up good deals. LOL



You are correct.. but even then you have to let some go by. I have a real fear of having more projects than I can complete as my father's garage is full of too many projects. '67 GTO, 2- M274, Gravely 816, ..... all types. The clutter overwhelms me and I choose to keep in manageable... well at least until I get a barn!


----------



## tbone75

Back isn't liking yard work. LOL But I am enjoying it outside for a change ! Them saws can just wait !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You are correct.. but even then you have to let some go by. I have a real fear of having more projects than I can complete as my father's garage is full of too many projects. '67 GTO, 2- M274, Gravely 816, ..... all types. The clutter overwhelms me and I choose to keep in manageable... well at least until I get a barn!



Not many get by me ! LOL 

Mt shop sounds like your Dads place. LOL I would take that GTO off his hands. :msp_tongue: Had one years ago,ran real good till the cam snapped in half ! LOL


----------



## IEL

For once, the saws are taking the back seat this weekend. My dad and I are having a muh needed fishing trip. Didnt get out once last season... I sure hope the bass are hungry.


----------



## farrell

When you fellas buy a new chain do you ever knock the rakers down a lil?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Not many get by me ! LOL
> 
> Mt shop sounds like your Dads place. LOL I would take that GTO off his hands. :msp_tongue: Had one years ago,ran real good till the cam snapped in half ! LOL



'67 hard top, 4 speed car. All of the rust is cut out and new metal put in, just needs put back together. Have a posi for it and everything and two 400's for it. It can go...


----------



## dancan

mainewoods said:


> Ole man winter just sent a PM -You ain't seen the last of me! 32 degrees and wet snow. How's your day going for you.:msp_mad:





Mill_wannabe said:


> Yuck! Where's the unlike button?!?



I clicked on the "Like" button so you can go back and "Unlike" it .......


----------



## dancan

Yup , Ole Man Winter was kickin' around up here today 
Why he's here right now leaving his calling card sayin' he might be back Friday 

What's a basket case 044 worth ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , Ole Man Winter was kickin' around up here today
> Why he's here right now leaving his calling card sayin' he might be back Friday
> 
> What's a basket case 044 worth ?



100.00 maybe if the tank is good. I need a good tank !! LOL


----------



## farrell

Guess everyone is too busy?


----------



## tbone75

The cold crap is coming back here too,maybe Fri.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Guess everyone is too busy?



Was , feeding my face now ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> 100.00 maybe if the tank is good. I need a good tank !! LOL



Nah , from the pics you posted I think you need to get rid of a good P/C LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Yup , Ole Man Winter was kickin' around up here today
> Why he's here right now leaving his calling card sayin' he might be back Friday
> 
> What's a basket case 044 worth ?



About $1 a foot . ! LOL !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Was , feeding my face now ! LOL



Is that time of year I guess..........


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Guess everyone is too busy?



No,,,,that wasnt a question worth answering 



Sent from my custom desktop computer
Intel core I7 @ 4.2 ghz
16 gig ram
dual saphire 2gig vid cards in SLI,
hdmi output to 32in plasma [email protected]
2nd monitor 19in @1080P
3TB 10K rpm HD.
stay on the porch cell phones !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nah , from the pics you posted I think you need to get rid of a good P/C LOL



I have a couple others , but only one like that one ! LOL

150.00 max on that saw.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Is that time of year I guess..........



Yard is all cleaned up , roses are trimmed up and I am pooped.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yard is all cleaned up , roses are trimmed up and I am pooped.



You smell it,,,like two stihls in series !! 



Sent from my custom desktop computer
Intel core I7 @ 4.2 ghz
16 gig ram
dual saphire 2gig vid cards in SLI,
hdmi output to 32in plasma [email protected]
2nd monitor 19in @1080P
3TB 10K rpm HD.
stay on the porch cell phones !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No,,,,that wasnt a question worth answering
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my custom desktop computer
> Intel core I7 @ 4.2 ghz
> 16 gig ram
> dual saphire 2gig vid cards in SLI,
> hdmi output to 32in plasma [email protected]
> 2nd monitor 19in @1080P
> 3TB 10K rpm HD.
> stay on the porch cell phones !



Now that is some Nerd speak right there !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Now that is some Nerd speak right there !



I guess nerd is better than turd,, ( stihl speak )


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You smell it,,,like two stihls in series !!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my custom desktop computer
> Intel core I7 @ 4.2 ghz
> 16 gig ram
> dual saphire 2gig vid cards in SLI,
> hdmi output to 32in plasma [email protected]
> 2nd monitor 19in @1080P
> 3TB 10K rpm HD.
> stay on the porch cell phones !



Also tossed 3 possums out of the yard ! LOL One was up on my deck the other night sitting in one of my chairs out there !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I guess nerd is better than turd,, ( stihl speak )



Sure nuff !


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> No,,,,that wasnt a question worth answering
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my custom desktop computer
> Intel core I7 @ 4.2 ghz
> 16 gig ram
> dual saphire 2gig vid cards in SLI,
> hdmi output to 32in plasma [email protected]
> 2nd monitor 19in @1080P
> 3TB 10K rpm HD.
> stay on the porch cell phones !



I had actually asked a couple questions that got no answers. 

So you'll have to be more specific!

Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## roncoinc

Ron VS tiller.
round one : tiller 1 , ron 0.
second round,ron 1 tiller 0 .

pulled the bottom of the tiller off and with some little fabrication mounted it to the bottom of my strimmer 

works flippy cappin awsome !!


----------



## tbone75

I was wondering how my screen door got tore up out on the deck , Possum ! I have had coons up there trying to get in before too.


----------



## Scooterbum

farrell said:


> When you fellas buy a new chain do you ever knock the rakers down a lil?



I take a new chain and run a file through real easy till nice and smoothie, then knock the rakers down with an Oregon raker gauge.
I like the Oregon gauge better then any I've tried.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ron VS tiller.
> round one : tiller 1 , ron 0.
> second round,ron 1 tiller 0 .
> 
> pulled the bottom of the tiller off and with some little fabrication mounted it to the bottom of my strimmer
> 
> works flippy cappin awsome !!



My neighbor has one he bought like that,has 3 or 4 other attachments with it too. Wondered if it would beat ya to death ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I take a new chain and run a file through real easy till nice and smoothie, then knock the rakers down with an Oregon raker gauge.
> I like the Oregon gauge better then any I've tried.



I just use my gauge on one raker , then set my chain grinder to match that one. Works real fast and easy !


----------



## dancan

Scoot 1 - Us others 0


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My neighbor has one he bought like that,has 3 or 4 other attachments with it too. Wondered if it would beat ya to death ! LOL



Naw,,not unless your a girl..
wait,,,,,well,,,it may you ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Scoot 1 - Us others 0



Everybody 1

Dan 0


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Naw,,not unless your a girl..
> wait,,,,,well,,,it may you ??



Yep ,wimpy slug. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Everybody 1
> 
> Dan 0



Nah , I gots 2 Husuqeez that I'm keeping


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Ron VS tiller.
> round one : tiller 1 , ron 0.
> second round,ron 1 tiller 0 .
> 
> pulled the bottom of the tiller off and with some little fabrication mounted it to the bottom of my strimmer
> 
> works flippy cappin awsome !!



I need to get me one of those for the garden!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nah , I gots 2 Husuqeez that I'm keeping



What models are they ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Nah , I gots 2 Husuqeez that I'm keeping



Good to see your coming up in the world,,stihly Dan


----------



## dancan

Stihly Dan has a 50$ 394 and a 62$ 2100 .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Stihly Dan has a 50$ 394 and a 62$ 2100 .



Well,,your coming up in the world !!

soon somebody may start respecting you


----------



## dancan

I thot I'd get respect with the Red saw .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,your coming up in the world !!
> 
> soon somebody may start respecting you



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I thot I'd get respect with the Red saw .



Well,,,you did,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but,,,,,,, you had dug a hole so deep one red bick is only one step up in a long stairway back to sunshine


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I thot I'd get respect with the Red saw .



The red brick ? :haha:


----------



## dancan

What silly 'Mericans , my 67$ 2171 , the better red saw LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,you did,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but,,,,,,, you had dug a hole so deep one red bick is only one step up in a long stairway back to sunshine



Deep ?? Darn near poked his noggin out in china ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

Looks like we will be hitting 6000 pages soon.  let's pick it up. :yoyo:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> What silly 'Mericans , my 67$ 2171 , the better red saw LOL



We not silly,,we stoopid !!
look who we electid dictator !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What silly 'Mericans , my 67$ 2171 , the better red saw LOL



yes Dan that brought up about half way out of that hole !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> yes Dan that brought up about half way out of that hole !



a 67S and a 2171 is only TWO steps !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> We not silly,,we stoopid !!
> look who we electid dictator !



I gots to admit , I did not vote for either one of them idgits running ! Just couldn't bring myself to vote for either one ! Only way I could not be part of it !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> a 67S and a 2171 is only TWO steps !



I was being nice. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I gots to admit , I did not vote for either one of them idgits running ! Just couldn't bring myself to vote for either one ! Only way I could not be part of it !



Thats cause your not a forigner that wants to make us like canada that is to cold for all of them..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats cause your not a forigner that wants to make us like canada that is to cold for all of them..



All I can say is I am scared of where the USA is going. Not real sure it will get turned back around ? No one out there worth voting for , if I could vote against them all I would ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Anyone do ANYTHING with a saw today ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Anyone do ANYTHING with a saw today ? LOL



I SAW one,,that count ??


----------



## tbone75

I did sorta touch a saw today , tripped on the old Poulan bar ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I SAW one,,that count ??



Nope , had to least touch it ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Slug time ! Big day for a beat up delapadated ol phart Slug ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Night john.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Anyone do ANYTHING with a saw today ? LOL



Sure did!

Cleaned 3 of them

Sharpened one

Put new chain on another


----------



## IEL

Time for me... Night guys.


----------



## PB

Morning fellas.  Just doing my twice a month fly-by posting. 


I do have a question though. I inherited my dad's log splitter. It is an old 25-ton MTD splitter that he bought new in '91 or '92. The owner's manual says to use DexII (obsolete) trans fluid OR 10W hydraulic fluid and to change it every 100 hours. . So it definitely has more than 100 hours on the original oil and I want to change it. It has the purple trans fluid now but to replace with similar would be very pricey compared to AW hydraulic oil. If I drain out the DexII and replace with hydraulic oil, will the DexII remaining in the cylinder, lines, etc., cause any issues?


----------



## tbone75

PB said:


> Morning fellas.  Just doing my twice a month fly-by posting.
> 
> 
> I do have a question though. I inherited my dad's log splitter. It is an old 25-ton MTD splitter that he bought new in '91 or '92. The owner's manual says to use DexII (obsolete) trans fluid OR 10W hydraulic fluid and to change it every 100 hours. . So it definitely has more than 100 hours on the original oil and I want to change it. It has the purple trans fluid now but to replace with similar would be very pricey compared to AW hydraulic oil. If I drain out the DexII and replace with hydraulic oil, will the DexII remaining in the cylinder, lines, etc., cause any issues?



Won't hurt a thing . Any trans fluid will work too , or Hyd oil. Around here trans fluid is about the same price as oil.


----------



## tbone75

Slug bot drive by. Guess the back didn't like yard work at all. LOL


----------



## dancan

If a car has been parked in a grassy field for 3 years and used to do 0 to 60mph in 4.3 seconds , should you try it on the first run out after you jut got it started ............................John .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If a car has been parked in a grassy field for 3 years and used to do 0 to 60mph in 4.3 seconds , should you try it on the first run out after you jut got it started ............................John .



Sure ! Got to test it ! LOL I bought a 74 Z28 that had been sitting 4 years in the owners front yard, jumped & primed the carb , it fired right up. Opened it up on the way home ! LOL Ran ok , just not great. LOL It was 7 yrs old with 16,000 miles on it.

Maybe Slugs shouldn't do that ?


----------



## dancan

You should check to see if you've got coverage for physio , get some exercise for them spam like back muscles that you haven't been using and you wouldn't have to get the wife to start all them saws for you .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You should check to see if you've got coverage for physio , get some exercise for them spam like back muscles that you haven't been using and you wouldn't have to get the wife to start all them saws for you .



Nah , she won't even try to start one ! Can't even get her to start the riding mower ! :msp_sad:

Been through physio several times before,didn't help anything !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> If a car has been parked in a grassy field for 3 years and used to do 0 to 60mph in 4.3 seconds , should you try it on the first run out after you jut got it started ............................John .



Ayah.......otherwise you're just being a ZZZZzzzzzlacker.........I meen it's only gonna take 4.3 sec...what could go wrong??? Don't fret about those brake lines either.....she'll stop eventually......perhaps suddenly even....


----------



## tbone75

6 weeks of physio is all they allow , or will pay for.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ayah.......otherwise you're just being a ZZZZzzzzzlacker.........I meen it's only gonna take 4.3 sec...what could go wrong??? Don't fret about those brake lines either.....she'll stop eventually......perhaps suddenly even....



Gets more exciting with no brakes ! LOL Why the Vette is stihl sitting after 2 years,no brakes ! LOL Maybe I can get to that this year ?


----------



## dancan

Take you're paid physio . It's not a cure but if you pay attention you'll understand the point of the exercise and what you're trying to strengthen in that jelly like spine LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Gets more exciting with no brakes ! LOL Why the Vette is stihl sitting after 2 years,no brakes ! LOL Maybe I can get to that this year ?




Well...That's what puts the "Sport" in sports cars..........compression is your friend......LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Take you're paid physio . It's not a cure but if you pay attention you'll understand the point of the exercise and what you're trying to strengthen in that jelly like spine LOL



I stihl do the stretches they showed me.

Slime spine ! Get it right ya darn Nadian ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well...That's what puts the "Sport" in sports cars..........compression is your friend......LOL!!



No brakes and 1000 deer around here , could get real exciting !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> No brakes and 1000 deer around here , could get real exciting !




Be fun at first....but eventually there will be less deer......Just hang and old tire on the grill for a bumper...like you was a tugboat....a really fast tugboat!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Anyone do ANYTHING with a saw today ? LOL



Yeah..I put one on the bench!


Ohhh yeah.... Morning. Slackers!


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,............................ (tm)

mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,grumble.....................

coofffeeeeeee !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yyaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,............................ (tm)
> 
> mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,grumble.....................
> 
> coofffeeeeeee !



Geeeeze Ron....you are one steady dude.......you wake up the exact same way every day.....and don't say......... "That's what she said".......:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Geeeeze Ron....you are one steady dude.......you wake up the exact same way every day.....and don't say......... "That's what she said".......:msp_rolleyes:



And the day gets worse from there !!

Yestday Had to drive all the way to the state capitol to get e certified copy of my old reg for the old ferd the guy in Boston bought.
DMV hell as ussuall., got that sent to him so he can reg it and get it out of here !!

stopped at town hall after to check on my property tax bill..
looks like i got all the exemptions,,tax bill this year should be $0.00 . 
so,,not grumbling TO bad this mornin...........


----------



## tbone75

I see ya down there Sparky ! Moving stuff now , or already did ?


----------



## roncoinc

SPARKY !

hows the moving going ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sparky.. be sure to wrap the saws extra. Can't be damaging the important stuff! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. I really should put that pioneer back together today. (ok, all 3 of them....LOL )


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Adam!


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning Adam!



Hey jimmy!

Mulched the last two flower beds this mornin

Now gonna go work on saws!


----------



## tbone75

Played outside this morning , then checked out the 041 , good spark low compression. Then to the MS250 I just traded for, 110 compression. Next the 021 , 150 compression , good spark won't pull fuel. Put a kit in the carb , still won't. Guess I got to dig deeper.Have to tear it half way apart to get to the impulse line.
Mail lady just got here with 3 parts saws , 2 little Eekos and a Husky 350. LOL Stihl have another 350 parts saw and a few 346 parts coming.
This 350 needs a P&C ,recoil,top cover and clutch cover. Already have all that stuff. LOL The Eekos need clutch covers and recoils & ??? 341 & a 340. Top handle saws I can't keep around very long ! Didn't even save one for muself ! :msp_scared: My favorite top handle so far. Seems a lot of others too ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey jimmy!
> 
> Mulched the last two flower beds this mornin
> 
> Now gonna go work on saws!



Oh my flowers ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Oh my flowers ! :msp_w00t:



Not many flowers

The OL wants to get some tho

Saws sharpened

Fired each of em up

Cut a lil with the 350......it's oilin too much! Turned oiler down a bit see if that helps

Gotta get fresh 93 then ready for saturday!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Not many flowers
> 
> The OL wants to get some tho
> 
> Saws sharpened
> 
> Fired each of em up
> 
> Cut a lil with the 350......it's oilin too much! Turned oiler down a bit see if that helps
> 
> Gotta get fresh 93 then ready for saturday!



Just got 4 gals yesterday. LOL 2-2gal. jugs. I use a lot just playing with these saws , not even cutting ! LOL Just cut tuning them in. 

Dang it , I hear thunder out there now !


----------



## tbone75

Both Eekos feel like they have compression ? Maybe I will get lucky and not have to tear them all the way down ?


----------



## tbone75

Just started raining.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

It's a bit warm out there right now... little over 80*!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> It's a bit warm out there right now... little over 80*!



Hate to see this rain , grass will start growing ! :msp_scared:

That will be about all I get done all summer !

Suppose to get cold again tomorrow , have to fire the stove back up for 2-3 days.


----------



## farrell

Gettin ready to storm here!

Can hear it comin!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well it looks like it is reading 89* a mile from the house right now... I just know it's dang warm for early April.


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well it looks like it is reading 89* a mile from the house right now... I just know it's dang warm for early April.



That it is


----------



## farrell

The 350 seems to be runnin good. Leaned out the H a lil. Cut good! Haven't done anything else with muffler yet

The 268 stumbled a lil till she warmed up

The 372 is awesome as always!


----------



## tbone75

Rain didn't last long , so back out I went. LOL Didn't really do much , just enjoyed the nice day. LOL Looks like its ready to storm again , so back in again. To dang tired to do much anything else.
Tomorrow its back to saws , may try to get one of them little Eekos going first , or even 2 if I am real lucky ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Fixing to go get on the mower... it's over 90* here and the grass is out of control! I think I got robbed of spring... :frown:


----------



## farrell

That's enough slacking!

Bunch of slackers!!!


----------



## dancan

At least muh new neighbours aren't a Husuqee dealer ....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Fixing to go get on the mower... it's over 90* here and the grass is out of control! I think I got robbed of spring... :frown:



Just how its been the last few years around here. Went from cold to hot. This week it goes from cold to hot to cold to hot again ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> At least muh new neighbours aren't a Husuqee dealer ....



:msp_drool:


----------



## tbone75

Got muh belly full , back to the shop for a bit.


----------



## roncoinc

sad day today,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, put up two of my bikes for sale .................


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> sad day today,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, put up two of my bikes for sale .................



Got a CT90?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> :msp_drool:



That's just some of the 70 some odd bikes they store for customers .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> sad day today,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, put up two of my bikes for sale .................



At least you didn't have to sell the Vette .


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Got a CT90?



Is that a Mac ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

That's sad there Ron.. :msp_unsure:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> sad day today,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, put up two of my bikes for sale .................









Not your favorite I hope ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan;4267397
Not your favorite I hope ?[/QUOTE said:


> You dont mind kickin a man in the nads when he's down do you ??


----------



## farrell

Any of you guys ever worked on a husky 334t?

My buddy is bringing his over in the am

He lost the chain tensioner and oiler ain't workin

I was lookin at the IPL and looks like complete tear down to get to the pump?


----------



## farrell

334 IPL

http://www.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSI/HUSI2005_AAaa/HUSI2005_AAaa__1150066-01.pdf


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Man adjusting to this heat is rough.. I'm bushed.. I'll talk with you slackers in the AM!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Any of you guys ever worked on a husky 334t?
> 
> My buddy is bringing his over in the am
> 
> He lost the chain tensioner and oiler ain't workin
> 
> I was lookin at the IPL and looks like complete tear down to get to the pump?



On the oiler go for the simple stuff first.
pull the side off and see if anything comes out.
with a squirt can backfeed the hole with some mix.
empty tank and put mix in there and give it some pressure from an air comp,not to much.then check


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> On the oiler go for the simple stuff first.
> pull the side off and see if anything comes out.
> with a squirt can backfeed the hole with some mix.
> empty tank and put mix in there and give it some pressure from an air comp,not to much.then check



I will try it

Clogged?

Saws is only a year old and has little run time


----------



## dancan

Sorry Ron , glass half full half empty .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> sad day today,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, put up two of my bikes for sale .................



You could always sell a saw or two instead?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You could always sell a saw or two instead?



Came to the realization that i will probly never do anything with them again,, 
going to keep the indian,may put it back together sometime for that one last blast 
trying to make up my mind to sell the goldwing aspencade. ??
then again i may never ride again


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sorry Ron , glass half full half empty .



Whats that got to do with being meen ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Came to the realization that i will probly never do anything with them again,,
> going to keep the indian,may put it back together sometime for that one last blast
> trying to make up my mind to sell the goldwing aspencade. ??
> then again i may never ride again



Indian !!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Came to the realization that i will probly never do anything with them again,,
> going to keep the indian,may put it back together sometime for that one last blast
> trying to make up my mind to sell the goldwing aspencade. ??
> then again i may never ride again



Sold my Gold wing couple yrs. ago , time for a trike !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Indian !!! :msp_sneaky:



Got it in 1972 

after the second time i had a harley stolen i took it apart and hid it !! .


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,now that Dan has me feeling so bad going to go flatside and read myself to sleep.......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,now that Dan has me feeling so bad going to go flatside and read myself to sleep.......



Nite Ron


----------



## tbone75

A friend dropped off a MS210 ans a Stihl whacker that needs fixed. So that makes 3 of them POS saws I have to fix now ! 
Oops that makes 4 , I have 3 of them junkers ! LOL

Edit : Least 3 more in a box some where ? Guess I may have 6 of them ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> A friend dropped off a MS210 ans a Stihl whacker that needs fixed. So that makes 3 of them POS saws I have to fix now !
> Oops that makes 4 , I have 3 of them junkers ! LOL
> 
> Edit : Least 3 more in a box some where ? Guess I may have 6 of them ! LOL



Have fun with that........


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Have fun with that........



They seem to have lots of carb problems. And scoring problems too !

OK , just junk ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> They seem to have lots of carb problems. And scoring problems too !
> 
> OK , just junk ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Ya know I've found from personal experience and with talkin to folks that 9 times outta 10 it's the owners fault!
Yes there are some design flaws here and there. And mechanical issues occasionally. 
But most of the time comes back to people not taking care of there equipment and not recognizing signs that there is a problem that needs addressed!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Ya know I've found from personal experience and with talkin to folks that 9 times outta 10 it's the owners fault!
> Yes there are some design flaws here and there. And mechanical issues occasionally.
> But most of the time comes back to people not taking care of there equipment and not recognizing signs that there is a problem that needs addressed!



Yep , seems to be whats wrong with all of these. 
The owner of the whacker and MS210 took this saw to the dealer. Said he ran out of there ! A new carb put on was 150.00 ! LOL Told him I would put a kit in it for 30.00 . LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yep , seems to be whats wrong with all of these.
> The owner of the whacker and MS210 took this saw to the dealer. Said he ran out of there ! A new carb put on was 150.00 ! LOL Told him I would put a kit in it for 30.00 . LOL



Fuel is by far the biggest problem!

Wrong octane

Wrong mix ratio

Old mix

The ethanol

And peoples lack knowledge and bein cheap and lazy!


----------



## farrell

John you ever have one of the husky top handles apart?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John you ever have one of the husky top handles apart?



Nope , never had one yet ? Something wrong right there ! I never had one yet !! :msp_confused:

They look a little tough to work on ? may not be ?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Fuel is by far the biggest problem!
> 
> Wrong octane
> 
> Wrong mix ratio
> 
> Old mix
> 
> The ethanol
> 
> And peoples lack knowledge and bein cheap and lazy!



Old fuel is what I see most.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nope , never had one yet ? Something wrong right there ! I never had one yet !! :msp_confused:
> 
> They look a little tough to work on ? may not be ?



It's a neat lil saw

We MM it shortly after he got it

Sounds cool!

Find out in the am


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> It's a neat lil saw
> 
> We MM it shortly after he got it
> 
> Sounds cool!
> 
> Find out in the am



Let me know what you think of it , I may need one. LOL

Think I have a husky 55 traded for. Missing the top cover is all I know so far , but I have a top cover.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Let me know what you think of it , I may need one. LOL
> 
> Think I have a husky 55 traded for. Missing the top cover is all I know so far , but I have a top cover.



I've runnin it

It's light does a good job on small stuff

Awesome for limbing!

The 338xpt is suppose to be great! I would like one of them!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I've runnin it
> 
> It's light does a good job on small stuff
> 
> Awesome for limbing!
> 
> The 338xpt is suppose to be great! I would like one of them!!



I have a few brands of top handles , but no Huskys.


----------



## tbone75

3 different Eekos ,one kind of Stihl plus a Efco & Poulans ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 3 different Eekos ,one kind of Stihl plus a Efco & Poulans ! LOL



Whoreder!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Whoreder!:hmm3grin2orange:



Told ya , I just don't pass up good deals. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have a few 025s ,017s,018s in boxes too ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I have a few 025s ,017s,018s in boxes too ! LOL



I like the 018s


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I like the 018s



They are fine saws , just can't over work them. Not real sturdy.

Slug time !

at

Catch ya tomorrow ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> They are fine saws , just can't over work them. Not real sturdy.
> 
> Slug time !
> 
> at
> 
> Catch ya tomorrow ! :msp_thumbsup:



Nite john


----------



## dancan

Se Slack Kerzz !


----------



## RandyMac

shush, you are too early


----------



## tbone75

Slacker checking in. Wheres my Dew !!! 


Ahhhh , good stuff !


----------



## dancan

The dog was out makin' some for ya this mornin .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The dog was out makin' some for ya this mornin .



You better start bottling it !


----------



## tbone75

More rain and storms today. Then the cold will be back.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah......they're saying snow tomorrow....and rain mix....along the coast...but some accumulation ...none the less....shop day!!


----------



## RandyMac

We had a bit of Sun, but brisk and windy, more of the same for the next couple days.


----------



## DSS

Good morning men.

You too Boner  How's the back lately?


----------



## dancan

DSS lookin' to pick a fight with John .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> DSS lookin' to pick a fight with John .



EEEEEEEEEkkkkkk!!!!!........Looks like "Mad Cow" to me......


----------



## mainewoods

Hmmm big body - little head. Reminds me to send my alimony check today.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew! 


Going to try to order the last set of bearings I need for my 288 today and then I SHOULD have a 372 and a 288 ready to go when I get time. Other than that nothing note worthy other than looking for rain to wash some of this pollen away. Mowing the yard last night produced a yellow cloud and my red gravely turned mainly yellow..just that time of the year!


----------



## roncoinc

Is it safe to come out here ?
Or is Dan lurking to be meen with hurtfull and thoughtless comments ??


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!

Ron I thot what we in the fight thread shared were friendly jabs?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Mornin all!
> 
> Ron I thot what we in the fight thread shared were friendly jabs?



SSSHHHHHHHHH.................

im trying to see how much whackin i can get in on Dan before he catches on !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> SSSHHHHHHHHH.................
> 
> im trying to see how much whackin i can get in on Dan before he catches on !!



Sorry my bad


----------



## RandyMac

Huskys rock.


----------



## tbone75

Real wet out there now,more on the way. Good for the mushrooms !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

And slugs, too!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Real wet out there now,more on the way. Good for the mushrooms !



Don't forget the ducks!

DCD should be back soon?


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will work on the MS210 today , my newest little Eekos all have a little scoring I can see after I pulled the mufflers.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Don't forget the ducks!
> 
> DCD should be back soon?



Think DCD ran off , Ron must have been meen to him ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Think DCD ran off , Ron must have been meen to him ! LOL



Pools open now,,should be back anytime !!


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> And slugs, too!



I must be the odd ball Slug , rain just kills me! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Pools open now,,should be back anytime !!



Already ! Getting a head start ? Couple months early , aint ya ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Already ! Getting a head start ? Couple months early , aint ya ?



I haven't gone for my April swim in the pond yet. 

Gonna have to get that done!


----------



## tbone75

Waited to long for my first pill of the day , can't hardly get out of this dang chair. Going to call the back doc to see if I can get more of them shots. They sure worked great , just didn't last very long.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I haven't gone for my April swim in the pond yet.
> 
> Gonna have to get that done!



Nuts !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nuts !!



Yep have to swallow them once you get out

But makes you feel alive!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yep have to swallow them once you get out
> 
> But makes you feel alive!



My back lets me know I am alive , no need to make it worse !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> My back lets me know I am alive , no need to make it worse !



I said piss on it

Cut a piece of brass shim stock to fit where the muffler screen goes to cap it

Then drilled some holes in the front of the muffler

Now I'm happy!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I said piss on it
> 
> Cut a piece of brass shim stock to fit where the muffler screen goes to cap it
> 
> Then drilled some holes in the front of the muffler
> 
> Now I'm happy!



That should work just fine !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That should work just fine !



It's what I did on the 268 & 372

And am happy with them!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Wish I could play with some saws....stuck in a Walmart parking lot all day fixing another contractors mess. Long hot day today.


----------



## IEL

Morning slackerz.


----------



## tbone75

One MS210 done,even dressed the bar , sharpened the chain and cleaned it up a little. All I had to do to it was pull the L needle out and spray some carb cleaner through there. Runs like a new one. Stih a POS saw. LOL

Working on a Stihl whacker now , needs a gear head. Think its called ? He screwed the threads up on it some how ? FS80R
None of my junkers are big nuff.


----------



## IEL

Got a loaf of bread going now. Nothing like fresh bread, and pot roast stew for lunch. opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

Got parts ordered for the whacker ,next ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Did he run the head dry of grease ?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Is it safe to come out here ?
> Or is Dan lurking to be meen with hurtfull and thoughtless comments ??



Well , Jerry is away you know .........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Did he run the head dry of grease ?



No , stripped the threads for the trimmer head. Ordered a new piece for it,and a new nut. 35.00


----------



## tbone75

346 parts just got here. LOL Need a lot more parts for this one !


----------



## farrell

Don't worry y'all!

I saved the thread from page 2


----------



## dancan

I was busy playin' with my new made in chinee pocket knife :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

I was busy feeding my face. 

Took some searching to find the new rings I had for the little Eekos, but I found them ! Had them hanging up with Steel parts ?? LOL May not be worth a chit now ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Looks like about Mon. I will be mowing dam grass ! UGH


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go glue a Eeko motor together.


----------



## tbone75

Some serious SLACKING going on around here ! 

I got suckered into driving a U- Haul for my Daughter Sat. LOL They are moving into a appt. , he has to work. But that is the only day she can do anything. Was already told I am not to do anything but drive the truck. LOL Daughter made that very very clear ! Dang kids ! LOL


----------



## dancan

HaHa , You been told LOL


----------



## tbone75

Didn't get the Eeko glued up , talked to my Daughter and went for a little walk around the yard. Back said it had did enough for the day. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> HaHa , You been told LOL



The youngest took after her mother too much ! :msp_razz: The oldest took after me ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

John , when you get the next chinee p/c look for a sanrenmu 710 on the bay , about 15$ shipped .
Looks like this .







Some are black, silver or camo , it's all stainless , well built , they build some of the spyderco knives as well .
If you could get these guys to make some chinee p/c it would work well .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , when you get the next chinee p/c look for a sanrenmu 710 on the bay , about 15$ shipped .
> Looks like this .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some are black, silver or camo , it's all stainless , well built , they build some of the spyderco knives as well .
> If you could get these guys to make some chinee p/c it would work well .



Don't look to bad.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I was busy playin' with my new made in chinee pocket knife :msp_tongue:




I wus busy putting two tractor buckets of dry ash in the cellar.....after I struggled it out through 2' of mud with the tractor and trucked it home.....snow tomorrow...2"-4" "So" they say.....I never trust the forecasts this time of year......I've shoveled 8" of "partly cloudy" before.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I wus busy putting two tractor buckets of dry ash in the cellar.....after I struggled it out through 2' of mud with the tractor and trucked it home.....snow tomorrow...2"-4" "So" they say.....I never trust the forecasts this time of year......I've shoveled 8" of "partly cloudy" before.......



Don't sound like no fun ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Don't sound like no fun ! LOL



Wasn't to bad...only got stuck momentarily once.....4WD is the ONLY way to go........just didn't want to get into my already stacked and covered wood pile this late in the season when I had a half cord just across the "WET" spot.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Wasn't to bad...only got stuck momentarily once.....4WD is the ONLY way to go........just didn't want to get into my already stacked and covered wood pile this late in the season when I had a half cord just across the "WET" spot.....LOL!!!



Them wet spots can be a little exciting this time of year ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to go pick up shelving boards next week. My buddy has me some 1" x 12" x 13' Poplar boards ready !


----------



## tbone75

Kwap ! Now I got to move all them dam saws out of the way ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Don't look to bad.



Not 1 piece of plastic to crack or break off .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Not 1 piece of plastic to crack or break off .



Let me know how well it holds an edge. Only reason I don't much like stainless. Carbon steel holds an edge way better !


----------



## tbone75

Robin any of your shapers,planers or other tools have stainless blades in them ? Bet they don't. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Let me know how well it holds an edge. Only reason I don't much like stainless. Carbon steel holds an edge way better !




Yes it does......I have never had any edge tool in stainless that would take or old an edge well..just not the same....tool steel is way superior.....but will rust...for hand tools cast steel is best......


----------



## dancan

It's 8CrMov1 , mid road stainless .
At 15$ it a disposable/consumable beater but fit , finish and construction are better than many 30 to 40 $ knives .
I don't think the parts Oh44 is stihl available so I guess I'll pick up another knife or 2 LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin any of your shapers,planers or other tools have stainless blades in them ? Bet they don't. LOL



Nope..either HSS or carbide.........although I do have a stainless 3/8" bung (plug) cutter that has actually held up better than HSS ones........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes it does......I have never had any edge tool in stainless that would take or old an edge well..just not the same....tool steel is way superior.....but will rust...for hand tools cast steel is best......



I bought a couple blades to try once,they called it high carbon stainless. Not sure how they could do that,but it did hold up better. But the place I got them from is closed now. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Them wet spots can be a little exciting this time of year ! LOL



Spent all day chasing wet spots today in a Walmart Express parking lot. Paved one spot and water pumped up through the asphalt... I told them we needed to rethink this morning but they said pave.. looks like I've got a bunch of back charging to do... no fun.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nope..either HSS or carbide.........although I do have a stainless 3/8" bung (plug) cutter that has actually held up better than HSS ones........



That is a surprising ! I do know of some stainless knives that hold up as well or better,but WAY to pricey for me ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Spent all day chasing wet spots today in a Walmart Express parking lot. Paved one spot and water pumped up through the asphalt... I told them we needed to rethink this morning but they said pave.. looks like I've got a bunch of back charging to do... no fun.



Pave my driveway for me ! LOL 

Free !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I agree on the steel thing , my best carving knives are all carbon steel knives and cost 15 to 22 $


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Pave my driveway for me ! LOL
> 
> Free !! :hmm3grin2orange:



Wish I could.. but I don't think it would keep to Ohio from the plant here in Raleigh, NC...


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Spent all day chasing wet spots today in a Walmart Express parking lot. Paved one spot and water pumped up through the asphalt... I told them we needed to rethink this morning but they said pave.. looks like I've got a bunch of back charging to do... no fun.




I bet you a dollar..........my "wet" spots are deeper than yours this time of year!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

This dang midget cat ! Not sure how or where , but she just brought in a live frog to play with ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> I bet you a dollar..........my "wet" spots are deeper than yours this time of year!!!!!



Hey ! This is a family oriented site .............Bahahahahahahahha Ha !


----------



## roncoinc

"wet" spots huh ??
i always made "her" sleep in them 

DanXiongs knife works now ??
probly owned by steel like the china zama carbs !! 
Hmmm,beginning to wunder if Dan has eye lids ??


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey ! This is a family oriented site .............Bahahahahahahahha Ha !





You read to much into your "READING"........LOL!!!! Ha.....LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> "wet" spots huh ??
> i always made "her" sleep in them
> 
> DanXiongs knife works now ??
> probly owned by steel like the china zama carbs !!
> Hmmm,beginning to wunder if Dan has eye lids ??



TMI, Ron ! :msp_scared:



Now the Dan part is just plain funny ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You read to much into your "READING"........LOL!!!! Ha.....LOL!!



Seems we know where Dans head is !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> "wet" spots huh ??
> i always made "her" sleep in them
> 
> DanXiongs knife works now ??
> probly owned by steel like the china zama carbs !!
> Hmmm,beginning to wunder if Dan has eye lids ??




LOL!! I got a bumper sticker down in Daytona that said "Real men make her sleep in the wet spot"..........................I gave it to someone "Special"....I met down there......long time ago....when I was...........well....you know....I meen.....cough.....single......


And just to keep on topic.......nobody....I meen nobody want to sleep in the wet spots I was in today......LOL!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> I bet you a dollar..........my "wet" spots are deeper than yours this time of year!!!!!




Well.. we dug 18" down on what was supposed to be ready to pave and when they backed the paver in.. I didn't think it would come out. The water table is 2.5' below existing grade according to the subsurface reports. Remember I'm at 100' above sea level in a very flat part of eastern NC... there are holes around that nothing comes out of. To put it in perspective.. I'm in the area that Goodson All Terrain Logging / Swamp Loggers has worked in before. 

It was just a long day for so many reasons....it's over and I'm sun burned in April! Excellent!

On that note.. TIME.


----------



## Cantdog

Durn ol' Jerry......probably layin' on the white sands.....with his beloved......drinkin' (inexpensive) ((cheep))dark ruhm......ain't racing to get/stay ahead of the incoming front.....snow, wind, freezing rain.....he's missing all the fun......


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well.. we dug 18" down on what was supposed to be ready to pave and when they backed the paver in.. I didn't think it would come out. The water table is 2.5' below existing grade according to the subsurface reports. Remember I'm at 100' above sea level in a very flat part of eastern NC... there are holes around that nothing comes out of. To put it in perspective.. I'm in the area that Goodson All Terrain Logging / Swamp Loggers has worked in before.
> 
> It was just a long day for so many reasons....it's over and I'm sun burned in April! Excellent!
> 
> On that note.. TIME.



How did they drag you out of the office ? 

Nite Jimmy !


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,two bikes went away today 
over 35 years of fond memories going down the road on somebody els'es trailer ..
from the furthest south west on the continent to the furthest north east on the continent on one of them..
from crashing in labrador to crashing in Cabo SanLucas and spots in between from wimmin who's names i never knew to jails i woke up in i didnt even know the names of,,
from heatstroke and frostbite to hospital bills i couldnt pay.............. getting shot at and shooting back.....loosing teeth in a fight and sometimes ending up with somebodys as extras...out running the cops,,and sometimes getting caught..
the vehicles of those memories are gone and belong to somebody else now ......
just an old has been now the young ones laugh about..
was quit a ride and now it's over .... 
all thats left is stories..
time to sit on the porch.........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Durn ol' Jerry......probably layin' on the white sands.....with his beloved......drinkin' (inexpensive) ((cheep))dark ruhm......ain't racing to get/stay ahead of the incoming front.....snow, wind, freezing rain.....he's missing all the fun......



Smart arse Nadian ! :msp_sneaky:

Bet hes having fun !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,two bikes went away today
> over 35 years of fond memories going down the road on somebody els'es trailer ..
> from the furthest south west on the continent to the furthest north east on the continent on one of them..
> from crashing in labrador to crashing in Cabo SanLucas and spots in between from wimmin who's names i never knew to jails i woke up in i didnt even know the names of,,
> from heatstroke and frostbite to hospital bills i couldnt pay.............. getting shot at and shooting back.....loosing teeth in a fight and sometimes ending up with somebodys as extras...out running the cops,,and sometimes getting caught..
> the vehicles of those memories are gone and belong to somebody else now ......
> just an old has been now the young ones laugh about..
> was quit a ride and now it's over ....
> all thats left is stories..
> time to sit on the porch.........



Sorry Ron , but sure sounds like you had some wild times on them !


----------



## roncoinc

Time for an old Qtip to put on the depends and the jammies with the feets attached and the trap door in the back and get under the sheets wth the big thick comforter to keep warm


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well.. we dug 18" down on what was supposed to be ready to pave and when they backed the paver in.. I didn't think it would come out. The water table is 2.5' below existing grade according to the subsurface reports. Remember I'm at 100' above sea level in a very flat part of eastern NC... there are holes around that nothing comes out of. To put it in perspective.. I'm in the area that Goodson All Terrain Logging / Swamp Loggers has worked in before.
> 
> It was just a long day for so many reasons....it's over and I'm sun burned in April! Excellent!
> 
> On that note.. TIME.





I was wading through 2' of soup....each trip went 6" lower..just pullin' up fat....had to stop......no sunburn here......snow tomorrow.....jus mud in between.....LOL!! .....Oh I'm only 58' above sea level at the shop by gps...butt that ain't the issue here......one word......frost........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Time for an old Qtip to put on the depends and the jammies with the feets attached and the trap door in the back and get under the sheets wth the big thick comforter to keep warm



Nite Ron


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I was wading through 2' of soup....each trip went 6" lower..just pullin' up fat....had to stop......no sunburn here......snow tomorrow.....jus mud in between.....LOL!! .....Oh I'm only 58' above sea level at the shop by gps...butt that ain't the issue here......one word......frost........



Frost causes lots of problems ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Well,,two bikes went away today
> over 35 years of fond memories going down the road on somebody els'es trailer ..
> from the furthest south west on the continent to the furthest north east on the continent on one of them..
> from crashing in labrador to crashing in Cabo SanLucas and spots in between from wimmin who's names i never knew to jails i woke up in i didnt even know the names of,,
> from heatstroke and frostbite to hospital bills i couldnt pay.............. getting shot at and shooting back.....loosing teeth in a fight and sometimes ending up with somebodys as extras...out running the cops,,and sometimes getting caught..
> the vehicles of those memories are gone and belong to somebody else now ......
> just an old has been now the young ones laugh about..
> was quit a ride and now it's over ....
> all thats left is stories..
> time to sit on the porch.........



I'd like to have smart aleck, youngster chit thing to say.......but I m at a loss....I couldn't give a rats azz about an assplincade...they like a Stihl....got no soul.....just a tool .........however..............I do still own my 59 pan.....that I've had for 35 yrs.....I'm second owner.........I'm on my 37th Continental tire.......fallen off......got tboned....been knocked off in several states......never crashed in the Maritimes.....near endless feminin riders......mmmmmmmmmm.....I need the iron handy to keep those fond memories alive in my pickked little head......Ha......!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Well,,two bikes went away today
> over 35 years of fond memories going down the road on somebody els'es trailer ..
> from the furthest south west on the continent to the furthest north east on the continent on one of them..
> from crashing in labrador to crashing in Cabo SanLucas and spots in between from wimmin who's names i never knew to jails i woke up in i didnt even know the names of,,
> from heatstroke and frostbite to hospital bills i couldnt pay.............. getting shot at and shooting back.....loosing teeth in a fight and sometimes ending up with somebodys as extras...out running the cops,,and sometimes getting caught..
> the vehicles of those memories are gone and belong to somebody else now ......
> just an old has been now the young ones laugh about..
> was quit a ride and now it's over ....
> all thats left is stories..
> time to sit on the porch.........




Ron...........that's classic........though somewhat defeatist......but at the end of the day.......you are older than me.......and done chit I never did...Cheers to you!!!......You have my respect....and you're still here.......at some point (if we actually live long enough) we all have to hang up our spurs...I always tried to get my late father to ride some of my bikes...he never did...always claimed he was to old...though he rode all through the 20-30s on Indians, Hendersons and Harleys.......he was 50 when was born......I came up with my first Harley at 21........that would have made him 71....he was very active but had no interest in riding.......he rode an inline Henderson from Rockland Maine to Ft Lauterdale back when RT1 was dirt most of the way.......he wasn't a ZZZzzlacker........jus old..........


----------



## jimdad07

No porch on this earth could keep you Ron, I shudder to think what would happen.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ron...........that's classic........though somewhat defeatist......but at the end of the day.......you are older than me.......and done chit I never did...Cheers to you!!!......You have my respect....and you're still here.......at some point (if we actually live long enough) we all have to hang up our spurs...I always tried to get my late father to ride some of my bikes...he never did...always claimed he was to old...though he rode all through the 20-30s on Indians, Hendersons and Harleys.......he was 50 when was born......I came up with my first Harley at 21........that would have made him 71....he was very active but had no interest in riding.......he rode an inline Henderson from Rockland Maine to Ft Lauterdale back when RT1 was dirt most of the way.......he wasn't a ZZZzzlacker........jus old..........



Bet he had some great stories ! That would have been a very rough ride ! WOW ! 

Amazing Ron is stihl here after all the chit he did ! I know that little bit was nothing too ! Just a slight scratch on what he has done ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Bet he had some great stories ! That would have been a very rough ride ! WOW !
> 
> Amazing Ron is stihl here after all the chit he did ! I know that little bit was nothing too ! Just a slight scratch on what he has done ! LOL



Couldn't imagine the half of it. He learned some along the way for sure.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> No porch on this earth could keep you Ron, I shudder to think what would happen.



Ron on the porch , now that is funny !! Never happen ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Couldn't imagine the half of it. He learned some along the way for sure.



Bet a lot of it was the hard way ! LOL 

I have that problem at times . :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

Time for this ol phart !

You guys have a good one !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> How did they drag you out of the office ?
> 
> Nite Jimmy !



It wasn't an option today.. it was mandated! 



roncoinc said:


> Well,,two bikes went away today
> over 35 years of fond memories going down the road on somebody els'es trailer ..
> from the furthest south west on the continent to the furthest north east on the continent on one of them..
> from crashing in labrador to crashing in Cabo SanLucas and spots in between from wimmin who's names i never knew to jails i woke up in i didnt even know the names of,,
> from heatstroke and frostbite to hospital bills i couldnt pay.............. getting shot at and shooting back.....loosing teeth in a fight and sometimes ending up with somebodys as extras...out running the cops,,and sometimes getting caught..
> the vehicles of those memories are gone and belong to somebody else now ......
> just an old has been now the young ones laugh about..
> was quit a ride and now it's over ....
> all thats left is stories..
> time to sit on the porch.........



Memories that nothing can take away. The feeling that twisting a grip that you can't explain....think of it as letting someone else start on that journey that you started for them. 



Cantdog said:


> I was wading through 2' of soup....each trip went 6" lower..just pullin' up fat....had to stop......no sunburn here......snow tomorrow.....jus mud in between.....LOL!! .....Oh I'm only 58' above sea level at the shop by gps...butt that ain't the issue here......one word......frost........



Sounds like no fun... frost line here by code is only 18" but you can get by at 12" no worries. Good luck getting through mud season.



I'm back up due to the lab deciding he didn't want to sleep in his crate tonight. After walking his sorry butt around the yard twice and him still raising hell.. I said screw it and I'm now sleeping on the couch smelling his rotten tail! :msp_mad: I don't fit well.. think of a 5'10" couch and a 6'2" person trying to sleep on it... at least he's quiet now.


----------



## IEL

Slacker coming on to say night. Spent the afternoon sorting my tackle box, and looking over my new-to-me (gift from my father, was my late grandfathers) flyrod. Nice vintage diawia, hardly ever used. Any of you much into fishing? (second only to saws for me)


----------



## tbone75

Back up again , just can't sleep ?


----------



## RandyMac

Had a howling gale today, bright and sunny, but not so nice.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Pssst! Dan... Dan... DAN! Get up, man! You're slackin'!!!!!


----------



## dancan

I'm here , cccccccccccccccoffee ..........


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Well,,two bikes went away today
> over 35 years of fond memories going down the road on somebody els'es trailer ..
> from the furthest south west on the continent to the furthest north east on the continent on one of them..
> from crashing in labrador to crashing in Cabo SanLucas and spots in between from wimmin who's names i never knew to jails i woke up in i didnt even know the names of,,
> from heatstroke and frostbite to hospital bills i couldnt pay.............. getting shot at and shooting back.....loosing teeth in a fight and sometimes ending up with somebodys as extras...out running the cops,,and sometimes getting caught..
> the vehicles of those memories are gone and belong to somebody else now ......
> just an old has been now the young ones laugh about..
> was quit a ride and now it's over ....
> all thats left is stories..
> time to sit on the porch.........



Well said Ron .
I know it's no consolation but be proud in the fact that you made the choice , not someone else .
Don't you still have an Indian to put back together ?


----------



## Cantdog

OOOOhhhhh Daddy!!! I gotts that "Red sky in th' Mornin'" thing going on.......dark clouds are moving fast toward the approaching sunrise......coming your way Dan.....looks like Ron is in it now......well if he was awake.....hope he didn't fall asleep on the porch in his rockin' chain last night....


----------



## dancan

Sunshine .....But I know it's coming , be here tonight .
Ron might be busy getting fitted for a walker .....


----------



## RandyMac

It is going to be a much calmer day, got a small front moving in, so no gale today. Winds yesterday peaked at 37mph, with gusts to 48, it sucked.


----------



## tdi-rick

Beautiful autumn day here, infact an absolute stunner, peaked at 25*C/77*F and a gentle breeze all day.

I love autumn.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slacker crew! Thunderstorms and rain.. story of today! Quicker I get started.. quicker I'll get done and get home!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Well said Ron .
> I know it's no consolation but be proud in the fact that you made the choice , not someone else .
> Don't you still have an Indian to put back together ?



I still have the Indian in pieces,,will fit in the box with me better that way 

Robin,still have the Aspit kade ,, just in case 

the italian bikes are the ones that went away,,...


----------



## SawTroll

I'm not in the mood to fight - it is a really nice and sunny day here, and I have been up all night, being quite drunk by now!"


----------



## RandyMac

SawTroll said:


> I'm not in the mood to fight - it is a really nice and sunny day here, and I have been up all night, being quite drunk by now!"



better have another shot old man


----------



## SawTroll

RandyMac said:


> better have another shot old man



Good idea, older man!


----------



## RandyMac

SawTroll said:


> Good idea, older man!


----------



## tbone75

Slacking Slug checking in. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

110 miles into the day.. time to order some parts for a demolition saw!


----------



## tbone75

Wet cool day today, staying inside today !


----------



## SawTroll

SawTroll said:


> I'm not in the mood to fight - it is a really nice and sunny day here, and I have been up all night, being quite drunk by now!"



Another nice and sunny day - and I am even more drunk!


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Got a history unit test today..... The fun of post rebellion pre confederation Canada...


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

My buddy showed this mornin

Got his lil saw fixed

And got everything ready for the gtg tomorrow!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> My buddy showed this mornin
> 
> Got his lil saw fixed
> 
> And got everything ready for the gtg tomorrow!



Lots of pix !


----------



## tbone75

This dang midget cat ended up bringing in 3 frogs last night ! All different sizes so I know she didn't find the ones I tossed back out ! LOL Finally got her shut in the house about 1am. By the time I caught the frog she was gone again ! Not sure where she is finding them ? No ponds anywhere close ?


----------



## tbone75

Just a real crappy day out there today,cold and wet ! The back is about the same as it was before the last shots. Maybe just cause all the stuff I have been doing ? Just can't get up and going fer chit today !


----------



## tbone75

Even started a fire today ! Was really hoping I was done with that this year. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I started a fire also.
cool and chilly and damp out


----------



## tbone75

Suppose to warm back up in a couple days. Dang grass grew 6" last night ! :msp_razz:
Better pick up oil for the mower and get it changed. Need to do the car and trucks too. Wait and see how it is Sun.


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady just brought me some Steel parts. Part of the 038 my Nephew wants,got a china tank for 36.00 shipped on the way. LOL Even has a new AF cover with it.


----------



## roncoinc

Sold a husky 40 this mornin,nice one got $125


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sold a husky 40 this mornin,nice one got $125



Sounds like a good deal for you. Surprised you got that much out of one of them.


----------



## tbone75

I am going to take a break from saws, got a lot of other things needing done. Hard to do when all I want to do is work on saws ! LOL
Mom will be back in June this year,got to redo one bathroom before she gets here. Got to replace the floor under the jon. LOL SOB has a leak under it. Nothing hard to do,just getting started doing it. LOL Also need to replace the sliding door going out on the deck and the front door !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Lots of pix !



Yep will try to get some pix and videos!


----------



## tbone75

Would like to get my shelves built next week,not sure what all I am doing there yet? Really hate to move all them boxes ! I want to sort stuff out to make it easier to find,and label the boxes ! Then all the saws have to get on shelves too , if I have enough room ? Going to put more shelves up in the shop too. Some how ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yep will try to get some pix and videos!



Just pix for me ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Well chit , someone is here ? BBL


----------



## Macman125

tbone75 said:


> Well chit , someone is here ? BBL



quit talking to yourself.:tongue2:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just pix for me ! LOL



I can email you the video and you can download it?


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Just a real crappy day out there today,cold and wet ! The back is about the same as it was before the last shots. Maybe just cause all the stuff I have been doing ? Just can't get up and going fer chit today !


Same here Brother!!!


----------



## IEL

Class starts soon... Back to slacking :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Class starts soon... Back to slacking :msp_thumbdn:



I gotta take a clas tomorrow.
BOATING class 
now i need to pass a test to get a lic to drive a boat !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I need to take that one too, Ron. Good thing my little fishing boat is excluded!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I gotta take a clas tomorrow.
> BOATING class
> now i need to pass a test to get a lic to drive a boat !



My Aunt down in Fla. passed it , I am sure you can ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Same here Brother!!!



Hey Bobby ! Bout time we kick some docs azz ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I can email you the video and you can download it?



Nah , just takes way to long ! Most times the puter gives up. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> I need to take that one too, Ron. Good thing my little fishing boat is excluded!



NOT !!
not if it got a motor,even a electric motor..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My Aunt down in Fla. passed it , I am sure you can ! LOL



I'm only getting %98 on the practice tests because of some of the stoopid questions they ask.

question: " what should you do if the engine catches fire ? "
answer: shut off the fuel supply.

HA !! aint seen many boats with fuel shutoffs and anyway i aint gonna stick MY arm into a fire to get to it !!
so i got THAT one wrong !

also,law is need a fire extingusher,,fire ?? whats that red bottle for ?? duh ??


----------



## tbone75

Tore apart 3 little Eekos,all of them a scored ! LOL Hope one or two clean up.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm only getting %98 on the practice tests because of some of the stoopid questions they ask.
> 
> question: " what should you do if the engine catches fire ? "
> answer: shut off the fuel supply.
> 
> HA !! aint seen many boats with fuel shutoffs and anyway i aint gonna stick MY arm into a fire to get to it !!
> so i got THAT one wrong !
> 
> also,law is need a fire extingusher,,fire ?? whats that red bottle for ?? duh ??



Sounds easy nuff. LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey Ron , you can borrow mine if you flunk the test .


----------



## tbone75

Scoot was right !! Fastest easiest way to clean up a jug, tape a piece of scotch bright to a dowel rod,put it in your drill ! No need for acid or heating the jug ! You guys need to clean one up try it !! So fast and EASY !!
I had 8 jugs for these little Eekos , was only able to save 3 of them ! 2-30cc and one 34cc. Got the 2-30cc jugs glued together. See what kind of compression they have tomorrow with new rings. Need rings for the 34cc.


----------



## farrell

Yippy!!!!!!!

Gonna play with saws! Play with saws!!!!

Yay!!!!!

Sorry had to get it outta my system


----------



## dancan

Seen you down there for a bit , you musta been gonna blow LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yippy!!!!!!!
> 
> Gonna play with saws! Play with saws!!!!
> 
> Yay!!!!!
> 
> Sorry had to get it outta my system



Where is the GTG ? Haven't seen anything about it ? Must be half blind too !


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Seen you down there for a bit , you musta been gonna blow LOL



Yes sir!


----------



## tbone75

haven't seen much out of the other slackers ? Must be whackin and slackin ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Where is the GTG ? Haven't seen anything about it ? Must be half blind too !



Ellwood city pa

Sticky'd out there


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Ellwood city pa
> 
> Sticky'd out there



Is Wob gonna be there ? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Is Wob gonna be there ? LOL



He was gonna go but his daughter came home to visit


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Is Wob gonna be there ? LOL



Been tryin to get you come!


----------



## tbone75

My MIL sent a kitchen knife I made her back for repair , her Brother dropped it. Not sure how it happen , but sure messed up a nice piece of wood ! It is showing its age a little. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Been tryin to get you come!



If my back had stayed good and my Daughter wasn't moving tomorrow, I may have ? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> If my back had stayed good and my Daughter wasn't moving tomorrow, I may have ? LOL



I understand lil buddy!


----------



## tbone75

OL is not happy !! Has to work 3rd shift next week ! How the hell am I gonna stay quiet all day ! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

Shame that handle broke , nice scales .

Hey Robin , what do you mix with this Ballentine's stuff ?


----------



## Cantdog

SawTroll said:


> Another nice and sunny day - and I am even more drunk!



Niko...you're really hooking up!!!!.....LOLOLLOLOL!!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> OL is not happy !! Has to work 3rd shift next week ! How the hell am I gonna stay quiet all day ! :msp_scared:



Give her ear plugs!

Remember rob and I are comin to visit at some point!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Shame that handle broke , nice scales .
> 
> Hey Robin , what do you mix with this Ballentine's stuff ?


......................nuthin.........I generally mix them with...........the ones from the next sixer......butt that's just me......I meen.....sorry no known advise on this subject......LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Dan be a man and just drink it ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

zzzzzZzzzzzSlaaacccckkkkerzzzZZZzzzzzz!


----------



## dancan

I'm here , the site is Se Low this morning .
Goes with the crowd of Se Lac Kerz ....


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl powered servers this mornin


----------



## RandyMac

roncoinc said:


> Stihl powered servers this mornin



Yeah, no kidding.


----------



## dancan

I think it's running of a sewing machine .....


----------



## RandyMac

48 degrees, light rain, wind? 4mph NNW


----------



## dancan

Snow on the ground , 25 mph East Northeast wind , rain/freezing rain , 32F and a bit more snow in the forecast .
Looks like the sun day will be on Monday .


----------



## RandyMac

Dull night, not much of nothing going on.


----------



## knothole

RandyMac said:


> Dull night, not much of nothing going on.



But sometimes that's a very good thing.....


----------



## RandyMac

knothole said:


> But sometimes that's a very good thing.....



Yes, in this business, but still boring.


----------



## dancan

Looks like a Wildthing GTG .......


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Slackers!



tbone75 said:


> I am going to take a break from saws, got a lot of other things needing done. Hard to do when all I want to do is work on saws ! LOL
> Mom will be back in June this year,got to redo one bathroom before she gets here. Got to replace the floor under the jon. LOL SOB has a leak under it. Nothing hard to do,just getting started doing it. LOL Also need to replace the sliding door going out on the deck and the front door !



I know how you feel. I have all the parts to do another 372 either up standard bore or a new big bore kit sitting here.. but it's spring and I've got other things to do for right now.



roncoinc said:


> I gotta take a clas tomorrow.
> BOATING class
> now i need to pass a test to get a lic to drive a boat !



That's some bull right there....



roncoinc said:


> I'm only getting %98 on the practice tests because of some of the stoopid questions they ask.
> 
> question: " what should you do if the engine catches fire ? "
> answer: shut off the fuel supply.
> 
> HA !! aint seen many boats with fuel shutoffs and anyway i aint gonna stick MY arm into a fire to get to it !!
> so i got THAT one wrong !
> 
> also,law is need a fire extingusher,,fire ?? whats that red bottle for ?? duh ??



Having been through a boat fire, if one catches on fire everyone bails unless it's a BIG boat. On that 16' ... we got out of dodge and let her burn to the water line. 



tbone75 said:


> Scoot was right !! Fastest easiest way to clean up a jug, tape a piece of scotch bright to a dowel rod,put it in your drill ! No need for acid or heating the jug ! You guys need to clean one up try it !! So fast and EASY !!
> I had 8 jugs for these little Eekos , was only able to save 3 of them ! 2-30cc and one 34cc. Got the 2-30cc jugs glued together. See what kind of compression they have tomorrow with new rings. Need rings for the 34cc.



What color scotch brite you using? What size dowel? I'm interested in this!


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys



Morning John!


----------



## tbone75

I used a piece of 3/8 dowel and 2 different kinds of scotch bright,both did just fine.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

What color scotch brite and where do you pick it up? All I'm coming up with is the green pan scrubby type.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> What color scotch brite and where do you pick it up? All I'm coming up with is the green pan scrubby type.



One brown and one black , think Lowes or Homers have it.


----------



## tbone75

I may have got some of it at Wally World ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

You know where I'm going on a scooter ride later! I've got a few jugs to clean up and am interested in learning ways to clean them up.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You know where I'm going on a scooter ride later! I've got a few jugs to clean up and am interested in learning ways to clean them up.



Get some Med or coarse , or both to try. I broke the dowel rod off twice. LOL Clamped it in the drill to hard I guess ? LOL Broke right at the end of the chuck.


----------



## tbone75

Just a small piece of duct tape held it on good.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sounds good. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## tbone75

I was also told SOS pads work great,the soap acts like a lube.If you can get them stuck to a dowel ?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sounds good. I'll let you know how it turns out.



I have several more jugs to clean up. That is how I will do them. Didn't like using that acid anyway ! Save it to clean rust off bars ! LOL


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> ........
> 
> Hey Robin , what do you mix with this Ballentine's stuff ?





Cantdog said:


> ......................nuthin.........I generally mix them with...........the ones from the next sixer......butt that's just me......I meen.....sorry no known advise on this subject......LOL!!



I just used a bit of water , I didn't know if it was like that Circus seal clown stuff that I needed sumthin' to mask the taste ....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I just used a bit of water , I didn't know if it was like that Circus seal clown stuff that I needed sumthin' to mask the taste ....



Just get a big jug of Patrone !! Silver is good ! The gold is better , but very pricey !!


----------



## dancan

I'll look to see if we have it up here , it'll be next LOL
John , who's gonna do all the bending over for your reno work , you gonna use an EeeKo with a 32" for the demo work and one of these to screw everything back together ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll look to see if we have it up here , it'll be next LOL
> John , who's gonna do all the bending over for your reno work , you gonna use an EeeKo with a 32" for the demo work and one of these to screw everything back together ?



Have to get the OL to help me I guess ? LOL

What is that thing ? I may like one of them ! LOL

I will put a 36" on a wildthingy for demo ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Flooring screw gun , just do a googlefu , you could most likely rent one as well .


----------



## IEL

Morning slackers. Has anyone heard from jerry? He has been far too quiet..

John, I think rigid and Dewalt make those, maybe a few others.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Flooring screw gun , just do a googlefu , you could most likely rent one as well .



Its only a little bathroom , won't be much screwing around. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I was also told SOS pads work great,the soap acts like a lube.If you can get them stuck to a dowel ?



I'll try some of that too.. I keep steel wool around and SOS is about all you can find any more. 



Look up coilated (sp?) screw gun. I used to use one to screw subfloor down to help prevent floor squeaks when we were building houses. You can put a bunch of screws in in a hurry. I always used a corded model as opposed to the cordless, but batteries have come a long way.


----------



## IEL

Leaving for the hunting and fishing store in an hour or so. I am getting a new baitcasting rig, and some crank baits. I think my dad is getting some ammo for his 30-06.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Morning slackers. Has anyone heard from jerry? He has been far too quiet.



Think he said he was going out of town.. to some place warm or something.


----------



## IEL

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'll try some of that too.. I keep steel wool around and SOS is about all you can find any more.
> 
> 
> 
> Look up coilated (sp?) screw gun. I used to use one to screw subfloor down to help prevent floor squeaks when we were building houses. You can put a bunch of screws in in a hurry. I always used a corded model as opposed to the cordless, but batteries have come a long way.



They cordless technology is unbelievable. When they first came out, I got a Dewalt 20v max impact and drill combo. The impact will sink a 3 inch deck screw into dry, hard Douglas fir in less that 2 seconds. It will practically sink a drywall screw before you can completely pull the trigger. At about the same time my uncle got the tried and tested Milwaukee m18 combo. He won't say it, but I think he regrets it. The dewalts are far lighter, and far more powerful. The batteries are better, and they have nicer handles. So even in the last few years they have improved vastly.


----------



## IEL

Jimmy in NC said:


> Think he said he was going out of town.. to some place warm or something.



That makes sense, doesn't seem like him to just dissapear. Sure he is getting better weather... :msp_mad: I hate rain...


----------



## IEL

Looks like we have a bunch of sleeping slackers here... :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dancan

I've been busy , I just scored a pair of US military extreme cold mittens (for next use next winter) .


----------



## IEL

Just got back from trying out my new rod. Learning baitcasting was way easier then everyone says. Got an abu garcias orra rod and reel combo. Aluminum frame, about $180 for the set. Super smooth, easy casting, few birdsnests. (once I figured it out) My dad picked up a renzetti fly tieing vise, night and day compared to his old one. (an absolute top of the line vise, regular over $400 :msp_scared: display model for $200 :msp_scared:. Compared to a 40 year old $5 dollar special from woodwords....)


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmmm ZZZZZzzzzlacknezzzzzz abounds.......my darling daughter stole my lap top in the night sometime........got up the usual time with catching up to do.....nope...no 'puter....went and hung out with Hoss in the ice instead. About a half inch of sleet turned to ice when I woke up this morning....Dodge van took out a telephone pole a little further up the mountain this morning.....no saw work today of any kind...have to drive the daughter back to school this evening.....gonna swing by and check out PB, his wife and brand new daughter for the first time.........and make sure he isn't whording any excess ale....will do my best to assure his supply amount is within "Safe" specs......can never be to cautious about this kind of thing......


----------



## dancan

Them whorders , I tell you .
You gots to keep an eye on them .......


----------



## dancan

Speaking of whorders , I bet John over did it today and will be plainin like one of his EeeKos tryin' to noodle a piece of 18" hedge LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slacking Slug back home ! That was a long day !! All I did was drive the truck/van thingy sit and wait. Don't think I could hurt any more if I had loaded the whole mess myself ! LOL
Next Sat, is the wedding ! :msp_thumbsup: Real funny thing happened today , my brother calls me to ask where the wedding is taking place? He thought the invite was messed up , it says Sat the 12th ? I said you better look at it again. Its written out saying Sat. the 20th. LOL He was already in the little town where its taking place trying to find it ! :hmm3grin2orange: So he calls back agfter he got home to read the invite again,blames his OL ! Tells me she is old and can't read ! LOL Just wait till I see her !! :hmm3grin2orange: I will burn his arse with that one ! :hmm3grin2orange: She is about 10 yrs younger than him. LOL Hes a year and 9 months older than me. LOL And she don't look old ! LOL


----------



## dancan

At least it's better that he was a week early than a week late LOL


----------



## farrell

evening all!

great had by all at the gtg!

got a bunch of compliments on the 372 and 268!

video of the 372 from today.............not the best run she had

[video=youtube;5cZNHpn8UZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cZNHpn8UZc[/video]


----------



## roncoinc

GGGRRRRRR,,,,,,...............:rant:

not a great day !! stoopid teachers and test's !!! 







will catch up then P&M


----------



## dancan




----------



## Jimmy in NC

Long day.. feels like I didn't get a lot done though. Did swap a 372 recoil for a 375K bottom end with carb. I think that will dry up my Husky bottom end source though.. but I have plenty at this point! 

Other than that nothing saw related. Did start dismantling this 24' camper and made one load to the dump. 

Adam looks like a good time with the 372. I love running any saw with the bar sunk in...looks like it was doing pretty good to me! 

Now to order some carb kits and such to clear some of this back log of customer equipment and sell some of these trimmers....so I can buy more saws and saw toys!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> GGGRRRRRR,,,,,,...............:rant:
> 
> not a great day !! stoopid teachers and test's !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will catch up then P&M



You fall asleep catching up ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Been trying to find some fiber tape for a while,finally found some at the U-Haul store ! 5.00 a roll 60 yrds. x 2"


----------



## tbone75

I see Sparky down there ! You get moved yet ?


----------



## jimdad07

Hello saw gurus, how do you fellas feel about 50:1 vs. 16:1 fuel oil ratios?


----------



## jimdad07

Finally solved our internet issues, set up our smartass phone as our new internet provider. Picked up a wi-fi access thingy and turned on the hot spot on our phones. The only problem is that if someone calls in then it boots you off the internet. Not a big deal, beats having the internet go down every time the f'ing wind blows out here.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Hello saw gurus, how do you fellas feel about 50:1 vs. 16:1 fuel oil ratios?



It depends on the phase of the moon and the relation of the price of tea in china to the number of ducks in the concrete plant pond. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> It depends on the phase of the moon and the relation of the price of tea in china to the number of ducks in the concrete plant pond. :hmm3grin2orange:



Depends on how bad my farts smell in the morning ? Go heavy on the smelly days !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Depends on how bad my farts smell in the morning ? Go heavy on the smelly days !



Sounds like bio-fuel production to me. Speaking of that, check out MrTeslonian on Youtube. There are some real good videos on there about making your own gasoline and running generators with gasification. None of it looks to be rocket science.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

If the mosquito are swarming.. I recommend 10:1 with 30W non-detergent. It also provides an excuse to pull a saw down and de-carbon it after only 30 minutes of running!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright...Time.


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright...Time.



Pansy...............


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Pansy...............



She said she was going to bed and asked if I wanted to join...I thought maybe I should. I misread the situation....:msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Sounds like bio-fuel production to me. Speaking of that, check out MrTeslonian on Youtube. There are some real good videos on there about making your own gasoline and running generators with gasification. None of it looks to be rocket science.



Like I can watch boobtube ! :msp_razz:


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> She said she was going to bed and asked if I wanted to join...I thought maybe I should. I misread the situation....:msp_ohmy:



You just can't have nothin', try begging and groveling. When that doesn't work just knock her out and get it done before she comes to, they usually wake up angry...maybe that was too much information....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> She said she was going to bed and asked if I wanted to join...I thought maybe I should. I misread the situation....:msp_ohmy:



You fall for that old trick ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Finally solved our internet issues, set up our smartass phone as our new internet provider. Picked up a wi-fi access thingy and turned on the hot spot on our phones. The only problem is that if someone calls in then it boots you off the internet. Not a big deal, beats having the internet go down every time the f'ing wind blows out here.



Ohhh new game here,.,.bump Jim off the net!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You just can't have nothin', try begging and groveling. When that doesn't work just knock her out and get it done before she comes to, they usually wake up angry...maybe that was too much information....



Problem with that is ya gots to sleep sometime ! :msp_scared:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Like I can watch boobtube ! :msp_razz:



You can on your smarta$$ phone. I think you would like this stuff, get your mind to working pretty hard.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Problem with that is ya gots to sleep sometime ! :msp_scared:



Best pick up line ever is "Does this smell like chloroform to you?"

Jimmy...don't make me think of terrible names for you.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You can on your smarta$$ phone. I think you would like this stuff, get your mind to working pretty hard.



My phone don't work fer chit out here ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> My phone don't work fer chit out here ! LOL



Maybe time for Hughes net?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Maybe time for Hughes net?



Talked to people around here that had it,not worth a chit they all said.Dial up was just as fast and didn't go out in the rain or when its cloudy.


----------



## jimdad07

Sounds like you live in a good spot. If it's that hard to get fast internet, then it must be nice and secluded.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Sounds like you live in a good spot. If it's that hard to get fast internet, then it must be nice and secluded.



Yes it is !! LOL Best part about living here !


----------



## tbone75

Got a honey do ! Back in a few, I hope ?


----------



## jimdad07

Everybody but John...check this out:


----------



## farrell

If y'all go over to the western pa gtg thread you can watch me get my azz stomped by a mastermind 038av...........sad face


----------



## IEL

Night guys. Got to get up early tomorrow. Going trout fishing. :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Everybody but John...check this out:



:msp_razz:


----------



## sachsmo

Har Har Har,




ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sup slackkerzz?


----------



## Cantdog

Well, well, well........I awoke to the sound of a chainsaw whilst at my peak of ZZZZZzzzlacknesssss......It would seem that my neighbor across the street, here on the side of the mountain (and on the up hill side of the road) did not fully secure his little Ford Ranger and it decided to make a run for it sometime in the night. Looks like it came down through the woods backwards without hitting any trees except saplings and perhaps a couple 4" maples, which it flattened and knocked down across the road. It rolled ......maybe 400' and is now standing on end in the ditch across from my house. Someone sawed off the maple tops to get them out of the roadway..by the time I got up and dressed they were gone......I don't think my neighbor is even home.....more to follow I'm sure.......LOL!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sup slackkerzz?



Hey Jerry How's the TAN coming??????


----------



## sachsmo

Good morning Sir Sachsalot,

You need to visit that damned thread you started in the Stickys.

Me thinks you and Uncle Lee have a lot to do with all them red/orange pieces littering my shed.


And THANK YOU!, wouldn't have it any other way.


mo


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jerry How's the TAN coming??????



Quite a few shades darker and a lot of liquids consumed...LOL


----------



## sachsmo

Finally got a full wrap to put on one of my 143s. It took a hit sometime in it's day but I got it close to where it should be.

New hose on it and the recently acquired one for me old 152.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Good morning Sir Sachsalot,
> 
> You need to visit that damned thread you started in the Stickys.
> 
> Me thinks you and Uncle Lee have a lot to do with all them red/orange pieces littering my shed.
> 
> 
> And THANK YOU!, wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> 
> mo



Been down South for a few days, will do.


----------



## sachsmo

pioneerguy600 said:


> been down south for a few days, will do.



enjoy!


----------



## dancan

Morning all , what I miss ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> enjoy!



It was a great trip, I got to go over to Bob`s place for a day visit.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Morning all , what I miss ?



Everthing.......ZZZzzzlacker.....LOL!!!!


----------



## dancan

No picks , nuthen happened LOL


----------



## sachsmo

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was a great trip, I got to go over to Bob`s place for a day visit.



McBob?


----------



## dancan

sachsmo said:


> McBob?



Now that's funny LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Now that's funny LOL



I know you really like him!...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> McBob?



No,...Bob Marley.....LOL


----------



## sachsmo

pioneerguy600 said:


> No,...Bob Marley.....LOL


WOW!


you went Wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy SOUTH EH?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> WOW!
> 
> 
> you went Wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy SOUTH EH?



A fair distance but our ancestors, mine included made that same trip 2-3 times a year in vessels under 100' in length loaded with salt fish to trade for rum and molasses.


----------



## sachsmo

My ancestors were Berzerkers!


If you visited ole Marley bet your tan looks sumthin like this eh?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> You just can't have nothin', try begging and groveling. When that doesn't work just knock her out and get it done before she comes to, they usually wake up angry...maybe that was too much information....



May be just a touch much but I can dig the no b.s. approach.



tbone75 said:


> You fall for that old trick ! :msp_w00t:



Nah I was pretty sure she just wanted to fart on me.....



jimdad07 said:


> Best pick up line ever is "Does this smell like chloroform to you?"
> 
> Jimmy...don't make me think of terrible names for you.



Ahh roll with the names...I'll let you know if you get any good ones.



tbone75 said:


> My phone don't work fer chit out here ! LOL



You are very lucky.




jimdad07 said:


> Sounds like you live in a good spot. If it's that hard to get fast internet, then it must be nice and secluded.



We are looking for a spot like that. I want one where the neighbors don't hear the gun shot if an unannounced visitor enters the perimeter.


----------



## roncoinc

YYaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,...................

mumble,,grumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...................


COFFEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Boat lic class and test took place in a state trooper classrom.
as thin as the padding on the seats were they must ALL be fat azz cops !!
most uncomfortable 8 hrs i can remember spending in a chair 

so we get to the end of the book and take the test.
i'm the second one done 
hand it in and he asks WHATS THIS !!?? the answers are supposed to be on the answer sheet i gave you !!
i didnt get a damn answer sheet !
the two other people at my table said they didnt get one either and were using the test in the book..
so he gave us answer sheets and i had to do it all over again 
in the confusion i managed to get ONE answer wrong out of sixty..


----------



## roncoinc

Sorry Robin but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

i had a 5 gal bucket of these dropped off while i was gone yestday..
this was the starter plate to get warmed up on,many more followed


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## dancan

I'll trade ya .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'll trade ya .



YELLER clams !!??

talk to RandyMac


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> YELLER clams !!??
> 
> talk to RandyMac



Fresh clams from the sand flats of Ohier LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


>




I do like steamers......as I said that's the ONLY way my parents didn't eat them....


----------



## Cantdog

Been a lot of cars stopping to look at the little truck standing on it's end in the ditch...now it's daylight.....nobody around doing anything........don't think the neighbor is home.....his day is bad and he don't know it yet!!!


----------



## dancan

Hope he gets home before the cops get there , might be a bit more expensive after that .


----------



## Cantdog

Stopped by PBs last night.......met his beautiful brand new lil daughter.....proud parents and rightly so....had a good chat and helped bring his ale supply down to an acceptable "safe" level...looked at saws and his "new" 25 ton splitter......very pleasant evening.......still didn't come away with that 111S but gave it a good shot......as always.....LOL!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hope he gets home before the cops get there , might be a bit more expensive after that .



I guess they was home.......musta just woke up.......he's down there now frantically inspecting and she's stihl in her bathrobe......I think the cops came in the middle of the night...the chainsaw and V-8 motors was what woke me up.....but left just as I got my cloths on......LOL!!!!


----------



## IEL

Morning slackers. Leaving for the lake in a few hours. Already got my highly modified Texas rig tied, and a literal can of worms collected. Hopefully between the worms, salmon eggs, and 5 jars of powerbait products, I will catch something. I think it is still a bit cold for the spoons and spinners, too bad, as I enjoy using those more.


----------



## dancan

Quick ! What's the number for 911 !
10 hours without a post from John , must be sumkind of record or he's fallen and cain't get up ......


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Quick ! What's the number for 911 !
> 10 hours without a post from John , must be sumkind of record or he's fallen and cain't get up ......



Dan you A-salted him didn't you?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Quick ! What's the number for 911 !
> 10 hours without a post from John , must be sumkind of record or he's fallen and cain't get up ......



Stihl here , that getting up part has been a real beach this morning !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Stihl here , that getting up part has been a real beach this morning !



That's what happen's .................When you go clammin' in Ohier LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Stihl here , that getting up part has been a real beach this morning !



Mornin lil buddy!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's what happen's .................When you go clammin' in Ohier LOL



No clams here , but we do have them other nasty things Ron won't eat. LOL Trouble is there protected now ! Use to pick up some very large ones wading in the creek down the road from me.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin lil buddy!



Morning Adam , that GTG looked like a great time ! They liked your 372 too ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Them things you've got aren't the same as the ones Ron won't eat , I've never eaten them , maybe if I had to and there was no dirt left ........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Them things you've got aren't the same as the ones Ron won't eat , I've never eaten them , maybe if I had to and there was no dirt left ........



I never tried them, only thing I ever sen eat them was coons.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Morning Adam , that GTG looked like a great time ! They liked your 372 too ! LOL



It was a grand time no doubt!

Yep the 372 and 268 were big hits! 

Lots of compliments on them!

Craig aka metalspec the owner of the 066 was really impressed!

He wants a ported saw now!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> It was a grand time no doubt!
> 
> Yep the 372 and 268 were big hits!
> 
> Lots of compliments on them!
> 
> Craig aka metalspec the owner of the 066 was really impressed!
> 
> He wants a ported saw now!:hmm3grin2orange:



I seen that, you got him hooked now ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I seen that, you got him hooked now ! LOL



Yep!

Videos never do a saw justice!


----------



## tbone75

Beginning to think I will never get up and moving today ! To much time in that dang bed and sitting in that truck ! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yep!
> 
> Videos never do a saw justice!



Didn't see any of them. Just the pics and what they said. LOL I will grind on my 372 sometime this year ? And several others ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got 2 people picking up saws today,and one dropping off a box-o-saw ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Didn't see any of them. Just the pics and what they said. LOL I will grind on my 372 sometime this year ? And several others ! LOL



You need to just drive down the road a piece with your smartazz phone till you have service!:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You need to just drive down the road a piece with your smartazz phone till you have service!:msp_tongue:



Tried getting on AS yesterday with it. That was a real PITA !! My finger is to big to poke that tinny screen !


----------



## tbone75

The OL was ready to kill a cat this morning! LOL She got woke up with him licking and pulling her hair ! :hmm3grin2orange: She was trying to sleep in for work tonight. LOL 7am that cat wanted her up ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Tried getting on AS yesterday with it. That was a real PITA !! My finger is to big to poke that tinny screen !



:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Got a box of parts heading to Jerry this week,hope I don't forget nittin ? LOL
A muffler heading to Jimmy
Plus other stuff to other peoples. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Got a box of parts heading to Jerry this week,hope I don't forget nittin ? LOL
> A muffler heading to Jimmy
> Plus other stuff to other peoples. LOL



I'm gonna keep quiet this time!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a good day , but its not Jamaca ! LOL Danged ol smart arse Nadian ! Didn't even invite us to go ! :msp_razz:



Didn`t think youse guys would like hanging out with a group of expatriot NS bad azz bikers that shifted over to Jamaica to avoid the long arm of the law...LOL . Spent some time with them at their bike club/hangout and they showed me a side of the island the tour operators couldn`t . Beer and Jamaican rum flowed freely, the air was filled with a pungent smell of smoke.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Didn`t think youse guys would like hanging out with a group of expatriot NS bad azz bikers that shifted over to Jamaica to avoid the long arm of the law...LOL . Spent some time with them at their bike club/hangout and they showed me a side of the island the tour operators couldn`t . Beer and Jamaican rum flowed freely, the air was filled with a pungent smell of smoke.



Why ..I personally would have been...........off-ended......mon! LOL!!!!



Edit...Edit...Edit............Glad you're havin fun!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Maybe Jerry will have a Red Stripe on the beach for ya ? :msp_rolleyes:



He!! ya! , had many-many Red Stripe stumpys on my trip, most popular beer there. Heineken`s likely follow close second.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Why ..I personally would have been...........off-ended......mon! LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit...Edit...Edit............Glad you're havin fun!!!!!!



I think out of all this group you would have been a close fit for these guys. They is a little rough around the edges but mostly just a bunch of good ole boyz just trying to survive in a place they aren`t exactly the same color.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Didn`t think youse guys would like hanging out with a group of expatriot NS bad azz bikers that shifted over to Jamaica to avoid the long arm of the law...LOL . Spent some time with them at their bike club/hangout and they showed me a side of the island the tour operators couldn`t . Beer and Jamaican rum flowed freely, the air was filled with a pungent smell of smoke.



Some parts of there you don't want to see !

Did they have Bob's ride back yet ? I know they were having it restored.


----------



## tbone75

Someone just pulled in ? BBL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Some parts of there you don't want to see !
> 
> Did they have Bob's ride back yet ? I know they were having it restored.



I didn`t see it anywhere around there, it could be over around in the Museum at Kingston.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Got a box of parts heading to Jerry this week,hope I don't forget nittin ? LOL
> A muffler heading to Jimmy
> Plus other stuff to other peoples. LOL



Picked up another bottom end yesterday for a concrete saw. Basically just cases, crank, and jug. It's a start!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I didn`t see it anywhere around there, it could be over around in the Museum at Kingston.



Yep ,that be where it is/was/will be ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Busy day at the Slug house ! Just got a box of a 038 dropped off.The OL brought home a P25 and J-Red 2054 a guy wants fixed. The P25 aint gonna happen ! UGH ! LOL 2054 looks good nuff.

Plus I also got to dealing a little , ended up with a parts 272,044 and a complete 025. LOL And another deal I got a Eeko 340 parts saw.

Think that will be nuff for the day ! 

Now back to working on something ?


----------



## tbone75

have to wait and see what this 272 is going to need ? A lot I am sure ! LOL The 044 has a OK tank and crankcase. All I wanted was the tank. LOL


----------



## farrell

Back pushin green buttons again..........

Need to get a 90cc or bigger saw!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Back pushin green buttons again..........
> 
> Need to get a 90cc or bigger saw!



Stihl or Husky ? Got both ! 


Pioneers stay here !!


----------



## tbone75

OL is trying to take a nap , I got to get back to the shop and be quiet ???? :msp_sad:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Stihl or Husky ? Got both !
> 
> 
> Pioneers stay here !!



Do you really have to ask John?


----------



## dancan

Well then , be quiet .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Durn ol' Jerry......probably layin' on the white sands.....with his beloved......drinkin' (inexpensive) ((cheep))dark ruhm......ain't racing to get/stay ahead of the incoming front.....snow, wind, freezing rain.....he's missing all the fun......



Yep,...did that most every day,sun rise at 6:45 and stayed clear n bright all morning,temps around high 90`s every day, would cloud over late afternoon and have a little shower each late afternoon. Sky would clear in an hour or two and the sun would be back out til sundown. Had excellent weather every day and nights were clear and warm, not hot.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Smart arse Nadian ! :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Bet hes having fun !



Oh,..yes I did!!


----------



## farrell

Waitin to see if ol'Jerry has any smartazz remarks for me.........


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Well then , be quiet .....



But he was quiet all mornin!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> You know where I'm going on a scooter ride later! I've got a few jugs to clean up and am interested in learning ways to clean them up.



Glass bead.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Waitin to see if ol'Jerry has any smartazz remarks for me.........



No more smartass remarks, I am now a changed person. Been deeply affected by visit to Mount Zion.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Quick ! What's the number for 911 !
> 10 hours without a post from John , must be sumkind of record or he's fallen and cain't get up ......



Dang Dan,,why you have to be so cruel ??
I was on a residential jobsite once and set down a can of adhesive and it splashed up into my eyes..
I hollared for the elderly woman to call 911 for me.
she hobbled three rooms away to the phone and back to ask me what the number for 911 is !!
as i lay screaming in pain with my eyes burning out i tried to explain to just dial 911,,,,she thot there was a number to dail and 911 was the name of the place to call...i had her guide me to the phone and pick it up and i held it and told her,,now dial the number nine,,ok ?,,now dial the number one,,ok ?,,
now dial the number one again,,thank you....when they answered i said :this lady want to know your adress,tell her please ...
no permanent damage but 911 jokes arent funny to me at all...
then there there is the other 911 mericans are sensitive about....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No more smartass remarks, I am now a changed person. Been deeply affected by visit to Mount Zion.





........


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> No more smartass remarks, I am now a changed person. Been deeply affected by visit to Mount Zion.



Who you tryin to BS?

I will give it a couple days then for the vacation to wear off


----------



## dancan

No disrespect meant Ron .
In England it's 999 in case you're gonna travel and I remember the other 911 , we lost 24 Canadians and had friends that worked in the TC 8 months before .
Glad you're eyes are fine and I hope you gave the OL a refresher course on how to get help when the need arises .

The eye thing might explain why you cain't see to work on Stihls ......


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> No disrespect meant Ron .
> In England it's 999 in case you're gonna travel and I remember the other 911 , we lost 24 Canadians and had friends that worked in the TC 8 months before .
> Glad you're eyes are fine and I hope you gave the OL a refresher course on how to get help when the need arises .
> 
> The eye thing might explain why you cain't see to work on Stihls ......



LOL !!!! Dan,,,your good mon,,,


----------



## dancan

Krayzee HusuKee owners LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!! Dan,,,your good mon,,,



Summer will be here soon , maybe I should plant some seed ,,,,,,mon,,,


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Who you tryin to BS?
> 
> I will give it a couple days then for the vacation to wear off



:msp_scared: .....:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Summer will be here soon , maybe I should plant some seed ,,,,,,mon,,,



May Bee mon..........


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Summer will be here soon , maybe I should plant some seed ,,,,,,mon,,,



Seems to me it only took once so far ?? LOL 
sure is fun practicing planting tho aint it !! ??


----------



## dancan

I know plenty of people , I'll just get some already started .......tomatoes,,,,mon ,,,,


----------



## dancan

Hey Jon , while you're enjoying your quiet time How to make Knives, Tutorials , sumthin' to read .


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin , I gave this fellow your number .






I think he had some 4x4 parts to trade .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No more smartass remarks, I am now a changed person. Been deeply affected by visit to Mount Zion.



Now if that aint the biggest bunch of BS I have heard in a very very long time !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I know plenty of people , I'll just get some already started .......tomatoes,,,,mon ,,,,



I just seen I have matter plants growing along the front of the house already ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey Jon , while you're enjoying your quiet time How to make Knives, Tutorials , sumthin' to read .



Bought a couple books on how to make knives after I had been making them a few years,didn't do me a dam bit of good ! No body else does it like I do ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## farrell

Hey John!

You got a LARGE husky parts saw you may wanna part with?

Let me know may be interested!


----------



## tbone75

Matter plants !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey John!
> 
> You got a LARGE husky parts saw you may wanna part with?
> 
> Let me know may be interested!



I have one , but not so sure about parting with it ?


----------



## tbone75

Saws I got today,OP saws to fix that is. LOL 038 in the tub,then there is the P25 lost cause,and the 2054.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Bought a couple books on how to make knives after I had been making them a few years,didn't do me a dam bit of good ! No body else does it like I do ! :msp_sneaky:



It's a website that's got plenty of resource links dufus ......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It's a website that's got plenty of resource links dufus ......



Well OK then ..................... :msp_razz:


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> Saws I got today,OP saws to fix that is. LOL 038 in the tub,then there is the P25 lost cause,and the 2054.




Probly wouldn't take that much to get that P25 going John. I got lotsa parts if you tackle it. Not much really goes wrong with them.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey Jon , while you're enjoying your quiet time How to make Knives, Tutorials , sumthin' to read .



Very good Dan ! I will check that out on the quiet days ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> Probly wouldn't take that much to get that P25 going John. I got lotsa parts if you tackle it. Not much really goes wrong with them.



Thanks Chris ! May take you up on that !


----------



## farrell

I almost came with a very nice husky 2100cd yesterday!

Just hated to spend the money on it......


----------



## tbone75

Just sent the OL off to work ! LOL This is going to be a long week ! She is grumpy already ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I almost came with a very nice husky 2100cd yesterday!
> 
> Just hated to spend the money on it......



Thats a big one ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Thats a big one ! LOL



I know!

I ran it!

It was nice!!

The price wasn't bad neither.......


----------



## Cantdog

Well the "little truck on end" went away this afternoon........was retrieved by an unclever guy with a car carrier....seen his act before.....this time no different.....ruined more stuff getting the ruck out than was damaged by the impact............this guy could f###up putting free air in a spare tire!!!!! A little thought with the ramp truck elevation and a couple planks and the truck could have been retrieved with only a little damage to the rear bumper....nope.......not in the stars.....just hauled her right out over the stumps, ditch and boulders...tore the front apron and grill off and put stone drag marks up the face of the front bumper.... bent both front fenders....nitwit......if it had been my truck I'd a beat him with a stick......but the neighbor is from "away" and has no clue about rigging stuff, chainsaws etc.....just thought that's the way you do it.......now the truck is at the nitwitts garage for repairs......seen it all before...went to high school with him......real piece of work...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well the "little truck on end" went away this afternoon........was retrieved by an unclever guy with a car carrier....seen his act before.....this time no different.....ruined more stuff getting the ruck out than was damaged by the impact............this guy could f###up putting free air in a spare tire!!!!! A little thought with the ramp truck elevation and a couple planks and the truck could have been retrieved with only a little damage to the rear bumper....nope.......not in the stars.....just hauled her right out over the stumps, ditch and boulders...tore the front apron and grill off and put stone drag marks up the face of the front bumper.... bent both front fenders....nitwit......if it had been my truck I'd a beat him with a stick......but the neighbor is from "away" and has no clue about rigging stuff, chainsaws etc.....just thought that's the way you do it.......now the truck is at the nitwitts garage for repairs......seen it all before...went to high school with him......real piece of work...



Seen worse ! LOL A good friend of mine rolled his 3 month old truck into a little creek on its top ! There was some drinking and smoking involved,I wasn't with them ! And very happy I wasn't !
Well they decided they would get it out there selves, One of them had a back hoe handy !! No chains involved ! Bet your getting the idea ! LOL Idiots poked the forks on the bucket right through the wood bed floor and pulled it up out of there ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I had just started working at a body shop around here the month before.He got the job of fixing it,then I got to do the work on it ! LOL 78 Ferd step side , wood bed floor. Now that was a job to fix ! Roof,doors,fenders all the glass,one bedside and floor. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see a big time SLACKER down there !

Hey Scoot !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I see a big time SLACKER down there !
> 
> Hey Scoot !



How ya' doing there Jabberjaws?


----------



## Scooterbum

T-Bone,
Are most of your beds raised? Garden that is.............


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Seen worse ! LOL A good friend of mine rolled his 3 month old truck into a little creek on its top ! There was some drinking and smoking involved,I wasn't with them ! And very happy I wasn't !
> Well they decided they would get it out there selves, One of them had a back hoe handy !! No chains involved ! Bet your getting the idea ! LOL Idiots poked the forks on the bucket right through the wood bed floor and pulled it up out of there ! :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL Well at least they did it themselves.....this guy is a "Pro"....LOL!!!

I saw this guy show up in a wrecker with a helper to haul a very expensive European car back to the garage because it blew a rad hose..........the nitwitt drove it to the garage (20 miles) instead...helper drove the wrecker back......toasted the engine......knew it had no coolant.......all because he didn't want to have to work on it....said so too.......nitwitt!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> T-Bone,
> Are most of your beds raised? Garden that is.............



Everything but the matter plants.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL Well at least they did it themselves.....this guy is a "Pro"....LOL!!!
> 
> I saw this guy show up in a wrecker with a helper to haul a very expensive European car back to the garage because it blew a rad hose..........the nitwitt drove it to the garage (20 miles) instead...helper drove the wrecker back......toasted the engine......knew it had no coolant.......all because he didn't want to have to work on it....said so too.......nitwitt!!!!!



Yer right , needs a club to the head !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yer right , needs a club to the head !



yup.........


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Everything but the matter plants.



All right, I have a little Mantis for ya'
A lot easier lifting then the small troybilt.
I wondered about that after I was on here last.

I had to order a new fuel line and grommet, then it'll be Ohio bound.


----------



## tbone75

Robin you would chit if you seen the shirts I am cutting up for rags right now ! LOL Old long sleeve T-Shirts , had the wear long sleeves no matter how hot it was ! Plus chaps,Kevlar gloves,hard hat,safety glasses,steel toed metal tarsal boots too!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> All right, I have a little Mantis for ya'
> A lot easier lifting then the small troybilt.
> I wondered about that after I was on here last.
> 
> I had to order a new fuel line and grommet, then it'll be Ohio bound.



You don't have to fix the thing ! Plus either one will work just fine !


----------



## tbone75

Some of these shirts I only wore 2-3 times ! LOL Stihl have a few I never wore !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> You don't have to fix the thing ! Plus either one will work just fine !



Yeah, sorta haf'' to..............


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Yeah, sorta haf'' to..............



Dang it ya do not !! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Dang it ya do not !! :msp_sneaky:




I think you'll like the Mantis. Better built and lighter. Just needs a damned kickstand........
I ran this one all last year till the grommet in the tank started leaking and I parked it. 

Ya' might have to send me a Mater or two.......we have a shortage of them around here


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I think you'll like the Mantis. Better built and lighter. Just needs a damned kickstand........
> I ran this one all last year till the grommet in the tank started leaking and I parked it.
> 
> Ya' might have to send me a Mater or two.......we have a shortage of them around here



Shortage ? Ya ............ sure ya do ! 

How many plants you got growing now ? 2-3 hundred ? LOL


Maters that is ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I think you'll like the Mantis. Better built and lighter. Just needs a damned kickstand........
> I ran this one all last year till the grommet in the tank started leaking and I parked it.
> 
> Ya' might have to send me a Mater or two.......we have a shortage of them around here



I am sure I would like it ! Bet I can make something for a kick stand !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Shortage ? Ya ............ sure ya do !
> 
> How many plants you got growing now ? 2-3 hundred ? LOL
> 
> 
> Maters that is ! LOL



Few thousand or so......... When the season is right I'll send ya' a few special ones of mine.

Legal ones now.............


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Few thousand or so......... When the season is right I'll send ya' a few special ones of mine.
> 
> Legal ones now.............



Just can't say no to a offer like that ! 

Thanks Scoot !


I would prefer legal ones ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just can't say no to a offer like that !
> 
> Thanks Scoot !
> 
> 
> I would prefer legal ones ! LOL



Nice mater plant,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice mater plant,



Hows JerryBob tonight ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hows JerryBob tonight ?



Just finished eating some mater sammiches...LOL
Got my things unpacked and some stuff put away, takes me a day or so to get acclimatized again, big diff in the weather between there and here...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just finished eating some mater sammiches...LOL
> Got my things unpacked and some stuff put away, takes me a day or so to get acclimatized again, big diff in the weather between there and here...LOL



Just a wee bit different ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Take about 3 days for me to feel right again. LOL


Or was that sober up ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just a wee bit different ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Take about 3 days for me to feel right again. LOL
> 
> 
> Or was that sober up ? LOL



Maybe a little withdrawal symptoms, different diet n all.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe a little withdrawal symptoms, different diet n all.....LOL



Call it whatever ya like ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Rag cutting is done ! Dang hand hurts from all that ! LOL Should hold me a while. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Rag cutting is done ! Dang hand hurts from all that ! LOL Should hold me a while. LOL



Yeah Mon.


----------



## IEL

You guys are even nuttier than normal tonight. :msp_scared:
I had the same fishing luck I always do today. Skunked again..... LOL 
Put a new saltwater rig together today. I think that makes it 3 more rods this week... I fear i might have caught FRAD (fishing Rod accumulation disease). 
I am actually going to be doing something saw related tomorrow. Getting the 034 going to noodle a bunch of pine rounds. (I will get pictures)


----------



## IEL

Night guys.


----------



## dancan

ZZZzzzzZZZZzzZZZZlaKeritis ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> ZZZzzzzZZZZzzZZZZlaKeritis ?



Naaa...Not to bad.......jus' catchin' up with the Marleys.......


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.......................

mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,grumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................................

COOFFFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Mornin Dan..............

mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,grumble................


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers!

Looks like I missed some interesting chatter last night. Wife made me go fill up the truck and mower cans with gas at 3.07/gal. I was a bit excited...


----------



## roncoinc

I shoulda took a pitcher !!

Yestdays adventure started leaving home at 8:30 am with my new to me pickup with the huge lumber rack on it.
shoulda been a three hour round trip to pick up a dissassembled 12x24 deck.
friend brot his GPS.
them thangs aint all rite yet i tell ya !!
finally got to the deck after two hours driving.
found a 12x24 deck is a LOT of lumber !!!
also that much PT wood is HEAVY !!
filled up the rack and the bed of the truck.

He had a job to look at in another town so he set the GPS for it.
couldnt tell how far away it was so we set out to folow the gps.
after going around in circles for awhile a reset got us going in one direction.
didnt seem bad,stated drive 8 miles,then drive 15 miles,then drive 19 miles ,,went all the way across the state !!
finally got there..
heading back i knew east was the way to get home so ignored that damn box that wanted to send us around in circles again and went with dead reckoning !! 
got home at 4:30 , not bad,,8 hrs for a 3 hr trip 
did get a stihl load of lumber tho !!


----------



## dancan

There , the floor is swept and the third coffee is some mmmmmmmmgood .
All this talk of growing make me think I'll grow sumthin' , a ponytail and dredlocks , mmmmmmmmmaybe not LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> There , the floor is swept and the third coffee is some mmmmmmmmgood .
> All this talk of growing make me think I'll grow sumthin' , a ponytail and dredlocks , mmmmmmmmmaybe not LOL



Jus' swell.......Pretty hard to grow both on the same head at the same time anyway.........


----------



## dancan

I guess I won't buy one of them Hookah's either cause it'll sit in the corner like muh Husuqee and only make a little smoke if I try to fire it up .


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I shoulda took a pitcher !!
> 
> Yestdays adventure started leaving home at 8:30 am with my new to me pickup with the huge lumber rack on it.
> shoulda been a three hour round trip to pick up a dissassembled 12x24 deck.
> friend brot his GPS.
> them thangs aint all rite yet i tell ya !!
> finally got to the deck after two hours driving.
> found a 12x24 deck is a LOT of lumber !!!
> also that much PT wood is HEAVY !!
> filled up the rack and the bed of the truck.
> 
> He had a job to look at in another town so he set the GPS for it.
> couldnt tell how far away it was so we set out to folow the gps.
> after going around in circles for awhile a reset got us going in one direction.
> didnt seem bad,stated drive 8 miles,then drive 15 miles,then drive 19 miles ,,went all the way across the state !!
> finally got there..
> heading back i knew east was the way to get home so ignored that damn box that wanted to send us around in circles again and went with dead reckoning !!
> got home at 4:30 , not bad,,8 hrs for a 3 hr trip
> did get a stihl load of lumber tho !!




Good score on that lumber Ron..........In my experience GPS problems are 99.9% operator error.......my brother can't use one.....the plotter I use on my boat is always somewhere between 12' and 50' accurate, depending on the gummint scrambling of the signals and the ability of the differential to descramble those signals. I always have the onboard mag compass to check against or should the plotter go down.......keep hard copy paper charts on board as well.......I don't trust electrics beyond their abilities...or mine..LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I guess I won't buy one of them Hookah's either cause it'll sit in the corner like muh Husuqee and only make a little smoke if I try to fire it up .




What else do you want it to do?????? Make coffee???? Maybe tea???LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys

Nice bunch of lumber Ron !

My GPS is usually real close. Tells me how long it takes to get there too. Only thing I don't like,to many turns usually. Think it could be better that way.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> What else do you want it to do?????? Make coffee???? Maybe tea???LOL!!!



I'm sure it all leads to real slack , slack , slack production , kinda like a Husuqee , must be built in the same plant .


----------



## dancan

But I guess you be smillin' ,,,,,mon,,,,


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellow saw enthusiasts!

Beautiful mornin here in NWPa!!

High in the 70's

Off to get hay


----------



## IEL

Morning super slackers. No school today, and that means saw time. And cleaning the basement... :bang::mad2:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> But I guess you be smillin' ,,,,,mon,,,,



All Ways..mon.....


----------



## IEL

I think john might be asleep at the keyboard. Where's Dan when you need him...Anyone have some salt?:msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan




----------



## dancan

Screwdriver for a Husuqee ........


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I shoulda took a pitcher !!
> 
> Yestdays adventure started leaving home at 8:30 am with my new to me pickup with the huge lumber rack on it.
> shoulda been a three hour round trip to pick up a dissassembled 12x24 deck.
> friend brot his GPS.
> them thangs aint all rite yet i tell ya !!
> finally got to the deck after two hours driving.
> found a 12x24 deck is a LOT of lumber !!!
> also that much PT wood is HEAVY !!
> filled up the rack and the bed of the truck.
> 
> He had a job to look at in another town so he set the GPS for it.
> couldnt tell how far away it was so we set out to folow the gps.
> after going around in circles for awhile a reset got us going in one direction.
> didnt seem bad,stated drive 8 miles,then drive 15 miles,then drive 19 miles ,,went all the way across the state !!
> finally got there..
> heading back i knew east was the way to get home so ignored that damn box that wanted to send us around in circles again and went with dead reckoning !!
> got home at 4:30 , not bad,,8 hrs for a 3 hr trip
> did get a stihl load of lumber tho !!



That`s a lot of driving to get that lumber but PT lumber is expensive to buy new. I have a couple of those TOM TOMS that have been great for me for getting around in places where I have never been before. California would be a nightmare for me without one until I have made a trip over all the highways there at least once. I am not usually real good with new electronics but those TOM TOMS are almost idiot proof an I can get around easily out there with one. They take a few mins to set up and find corridinates from the sattelites but once that is accomplished then it will talk to you and show the roadway/highway on the screen. You get plenty of time for getting over into the correct lane for exiting the freeways and catching the ramps that are everywhere.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Screwdriver for a Husuqee ........



I thought that was the starter initiator!


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


>



Next princess auto trip, I might have to get one. Anyone have the mailing address for johns wife?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


>



Seems Dan is a little kinky . :msp_sneaky:

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Think I need to find some more Eeko top hand saws to fix up ! Got a message on face book from a woman I use to work with wanting one ! LOL She talked to one of the other guys I sold one to. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Next princess auto trip, I might have to get one. Anyone have the mailing address for johns wife?



Yes, most of us on here have that.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Seems Dan is a little kinky . :msp_sneaky:
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




A little more "Sparky" than Kinky...me thinks.......LOL!!!


----------



## farrell

Bunch of dirty old men!:msp_tongue:


----------



## IEL

I am getting very tired of my damn 034... Once again, go out to start it for some work, and once again it won't run. It won't idle for any time, and will always die when I try to rev it. Tuned the carb 5 times, and it just got worse. I also noticed the air cleaner had absolutely no flocking. With the way this saw is going, I wouldn't be surprised if the "new" jug was trashed... Worst $250 I have ever spent. I have got free saws that work far better. If the jug is gone, I am going to get a 038 mag jug made to fit, put aa better carb on, and make it a firewood sleeper.(or get it working well enough to sell, and putting one of the pioneers on firewood duty.) Any tips for getting a saw running good for a bit even if it is almost dead?


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> I am getting very tired of my damn 034... Once again, go out to start it for some work, and once again it won't run. It won't idle for any time, and will always die when I try to rev it. Tuned the carb 5 times, and it just got worse. I also noticed the air cleaner had absolutely no flocking. With the way this saw is going, I wouldn't be surprised if the "new" jug was trashed... Worst $250 I have ever spent. I have got free saws that work far better. If the jug is gone, I am going to get a 038 mag jug made to fit, put aa better carb on, and make it a firewood sleeper.(or get it working well enough to sell, and putting one of the pioneers on firewood duty.) Any tips for getting a saw running good for a bit even if it is almost dead?



Did you put that jug on yourself?


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you put that jug on yourself?



The last owner did, said it had hardly any time. I really am tempted to get it goingwell enough to sell, and just try to get my Cash out of it. This thing has Pssed me off so much, i dont even want it in my shed.


----------



## tbone75

Got a Eeko 330T in today,put a top handle on it,fired up ok but falls on its nose when rev it. Carb looks good,pulled the limiters off.Soaking parts in pizz-off now. LOL I will check the filter after a back break and some headache pills. Then clean it up the parts and try it again.
Get it running then tell a couple people I got one,first come first served ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Can old gas cause the problem I am having? I just tried the 039 which has always ran perfect, and as soon as I filled it up with my mix gas, it wouldn't hold a tune, and ran like crap. I just realized mh gas is 2 seasons old. :msp_scared: I will try some fresh gas before I give up on that 034, I really like that saw too much to toss, and it did run perfect before I refilled it... Also, Are the air filters still around for the 034? I need a new one, and with all the flocking missing, and it having a new jug, I bet that is what caused it, and I guess he didn't bother replacing it.


----------



## IEL

Look what I found.

View attachment 290525


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Can old gas cause the problem I am having? I just tried the 039 which has always ran perfect, and as soon as I filled it up with my mix gas, it wouldn't hold a tune, and ran like crap. I just realized mh gas is 2 seasons old. :msp_scared: I will try some fresh gas before I give up on that 034, I really like that saw too much to toss, and it did run perfect before I refilled it... Also, Are the air filters still around for the 034? I need a new one, and with all the flocking missing, and it having a new jug, I bet that is what caused it, and I guess he didn't bother replacing it.



If your gas is more than 3 months old it is unfit to be used in a two stroke, this means your chainsaw. All parts are still available for the 034 from your dealer and many aftermarket parts are available online for that saw.


----------



## IEL

Okay, I will dump the gas into the dodge, and get some fresh ethanol free stuff. Just so I know for the future, would old gas cause the problem I am having? Ie running very badly, and bogging/dieing upon reving, regardless of settings?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yes.. old gas can do that. It can do lots of strange things...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I either take my 3-4 month old gas and feed it to my big B48 Onan or send it through my lawn boy mower. They both eat it fine. The Onan drinks everything....


----------



## IEL

Thanks, that explains it I hope the dodge won't mind this old gas.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Thanks, that explains it I hope the dodge won't mind this old gas.



Bigger 4 strokes don`t seem to mind it and usually there is a lot more good gas in the tanks to absorb the bad two stroke mix.


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> I either take my 3-4 month old gas and feed it to my big B48 Onan or send it through my lawn boy mower. They both eat it fine. The Onan drinks everything....



Even water?








:msp_biggrin:


----------



## IEL

It has a 100 litre tank, and I have 2 litres of bad gas, so I think it will be fine.


----------



## Scooterbum

Jimmy in NC said:


> I either take my 3-4 month old gas and feed it to my big B48 Onan or send it through my lawn boy mower. They both eat it fine. *The Onan drinks everything...*.



Got's me a cousin like that...........


----------



## Scooterbum

I quit for today. I've had 17 straight days of 12-16 hours at a time. This evening I'm doing nothing but breathing..............


----------



## IEL

I have finally found the perfect use for my day. Sitting here at the fly tying bench, practicing what I learned last night, posting on here between flies. Who said men cast multi task.


----------



## roncoinc

OMG,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

I cant believe there are such axholes in the world. !!

Boston shut down.
only 50 miles away from me !!

maybe they should outlaw BOMB's instead of guns,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, WAIT !1 they are outlawed !!


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> OMG,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> I cant believe there are such axholes in the world. !!
> 
> Boston shut down.
> only 50 miles away from me !!
> 
> maybe they should outlaw BOMB's instead of guns,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, WAIT !1 they are outlawed !!



Can you fill me in? I haven't seen the news at all today.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> OMG,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> I cant believe there are such axholes in the world. !!
> 
> Boston shut down.
> only 50 miles away from me !!
> 
> maybe they should outlaw BOMB's instead of guns,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, WAIT !1 they are outlawed !!



All cell phone service shut down.
all flights cancelled.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Can you fill me in? I haven't seen the news at all today.



Boston marathon today..

terrorist bombs went off at the finish line....

another bomb went off at the JFK library.


----------



## IEL

..


Wow. Just wow. Let's hope as few as possible were killed/injured. My thoughts are with those in Boston.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> ..
> 
> 
> Wow. Just wow. Let's hope as few as possible were killed/injured. My thoughts are with those in Boston.



Number of dead unknown..
hunderds injured


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Even water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_biggrin:



Actually I have seen it pass water with the help of a little marine Stabil and Sea Foam.... Not gallons of it but if you see a bubble in the bottom of that 5.5 gallon tank, add some of the Green Stabil and a few ounce of sea foam and pull her to WOT for 3 hrs... water gone! 




Scooterbum said:


> I quit for today. I've had 17 straight days of 12-16 hours at a time. This evening I'm doing nothing but breathing..............



You deserve it!


----------



## dancan

Terrible things that evil can come up with , sad day .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> OMG,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> I cant believe there are such axholes in the world. !!
> 
> Boston shut down.
> only 50 miles away from me !!
> 
> maybe they should outlaw BOMB's instead of guns,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, WAIT !1 they are outlawed !!



It's tragic. I agree fully with you Ron.. bombs are illegal but it obviously doesn't stop them. Why would banning guns stop them either? 

My thoughts and prayers are with all of those involved up there right now....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> A little more "Sparky" than Kinky...me thinks.......LOL!!!



We could chip in and get one for Sparky , all he'd have to do is pull the trigger every time it comes up on TDC LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Number of dead unknown..
> hunderds injured



Just seen that on the news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF is is wrong with people !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OMG,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> I cant believe there are such axholes in the world. !!
> 
> Boston shut down.
> only 50 miles away from me !!
> 
> maybe they should outlaw BOMB's instead of guns,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, WAIT !1 they are outlawed !!



Take away guns, they will do something worse !


----------



## Cantdog

Isn't that something??.......unfathomable......but not the first time some fuzznut pulled this chit at an international sporting event.....these folks..... if caught.....I can't even say it.....just as well I ain't King......would probably involve LOUD SLOW CHAINSAWS.....with "Scratcher Chains"....


----------



## tbone75

News said 2 went off , another was found and defused. Said they were in trash cans around the finish line.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Isn't that something??.......unfathomable......but not the first time some fuzznut pulled this chit at an international sporting event.....these folks..... if caught.....I can't even say it.....just as well I ain't King......would probably involve LOUD SLOW CHAINSAWS.....with "Scratcher Chains"....



Yes !! One little piece at a time ! Then sear that spot so they don't bleed out to fast ! 

Now we can't do that, have to put them in jail and feed them for the rest of there lives !


----------



## Scooterbum

"Crucified" The Lord died for our sins that way, let them die for their sins the same.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You give em back the same as they hand out.


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> You give em back the same as they hand out.



Too quick, besides I want to drive the nails home.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Too quick, besides I want to drive the nails home.



Not really, just recreate the scene, place them where their legs would suffer the most damage, leave them there.


----------



## Cantdog

Scooterbum said:


> Too quick, besides I want to drive the nails home.



Yep and bend 'em right over....the nails that is....with a BFH...


----------



## tbone75

I think a good way would be like I seen in a movie last night, Tie them to a chair with barb wire,douse them with gas,light them up for a min. put them out,repeat as many times as possible !


----------



## Cantdog

Ya'll do know how the "Spanish Windlass" was invented????? During the Spanish Inquisition, heretics were burned at the stake......well.. that sucked cause they perished from inhaling fire before they were able to appreciate the amount of work it took to pile up all that wood.......so.......they invented the windlass...a loop of rope around the stake and the heretics neck...a foot and a half long stick through the loop....start taking up on the loop until the heretic had to really struggle just get enough air to exist....they had to breath in order to extend the fun clear until the fire could do it's job cleansing.....thus was born the "Spanish Windlass"........humans have always excelled at this chit.........for centuries.....


----------



## farrell

You ol'duffers are violent this evening

Don't get me wrong tho

If you take away another's rights you forfeit yours!

Right out in front of the courthouse for the public to see

Then stack em up for all to see!


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> You ol'duffers are violent this evening
> 
> Don't get me wrong tho
> 
> If you take away another's rights you forfeit yours!
> 
> Right out in front of the courthouse for the public to see
> 
> Then stack em up for all to see!



Not really violent.......I prefer wrathy.........perhaps vengeful...but mostly wrathy......


----------



## tbone75

Vlad the impaler had a good idea ! Stihl a bit too fast. I like Robin's idea ! Just shave an inch off at a time ! But with a torch to stop the flow ! 
All them arms and legs would take a long time ! Stihl way to good for them !


I really wonder if this is home grown A-Holes ? Hope we find out soon !!!!
They had to of been very quiet for the NSA not to hear something. They know every phone call we make,and everything put on a puter ! All it takes is one word to get flagged. They will be overloaded for a few days now. Any time a "B" word is printed or spoken,its flagged to look at.


I need to go relax a while,just keep getting madder !!!!!  I want a turn at the A-Holes !!!!


----------



## IEL

Hanging? Maybe following man-parts branding?


----------



## IEL

Speaking of that, when my welder gets back from servicing, I might have to make a prototype branding iron. Any suggestions for a word/symbol for it? I am planning to make branding irons for gifts for a few family members. (things like company names, ranch names) and I figured I might as well have some fun while im at it. Maybe some chainsaw brand logo irons?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Vlad the impaler had a good idea ! Stihl a bit too fast. I like Robin's idea ! Just shave an inch off at a time ! But with a torch to stop the flow !
> All them arms and legs would take a long time ! Stihl way to good for them !
> 
> 
> I really wonder if this is home grown A-Holes ? Hope we find out soon !!!!
> They had to of been very quiet for the NSA not to hear something. They know every phone call we make,and everything put on a puter ! All it takes is one word to get flagged. They will be overloaded for a few days now. Any time a "B" word is printed or spoken,its flagged to look at.
> I need to go relax a while,just keep getting madder !!!!!  I want a turn at the A-Holes !!!!



John,,,you have no idea how i feel !!

this is the second closest to home it has happened.

the other times i was there and involved...

brings back bad memories 

have been blown up a number of times..not a good thing...i never got hurt but others,,,,,,,,werent so lucky..................

you dont want to know how i feel or what I would do...best left unspoken...

a wildthing with a DULL safety chain ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

this is not good,,doubled up on meds,,,,,,,,not going to be good for awhile


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Vlad the impaler had a good idea ! Stihl a bit too fast. I like Robin's idea ! Just shave an inch off at a time ! But with a torch to stop the flow !
> All them arms and legs would take a long time ! Stihl way to good for them !
> 
> 
> I really wonder if this is home grown A-Holes ? Hope we find out soon !!!!
> They had to of been very quiet for the NSA not to hear something. They know every phone call we make,and everything put on a puter ! All it takes is one word to get flagged. They will be overloaded for a few days now. Any time a "B" word is printed or spoken,its flagged to look at.
> 
> 
> I need to go relax a while,just keep getting madder !!!!!  I want a turn at the A-Holes !!!!




My gut feeling is it is domestic .......generally "Others" would be bragging by now.........time will tell...you know there are many feds working this......they take this kinda thing personal......


----------



## roncoinc

Going to call it a night,,,,cant take any more........
tv off and warm blankets await......................


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> John,,,you have no idea how i feel !!
> 
> this is the second closest to home it has happened.
> 
> the other times i was there and involved...
> 
> brings back bad memories
> 
> have been blown up a number of times..not a good thing...i never got hurt but others,,,,,,,,werent so lucky..................
> 
> you dont want to know how i feel or what I would do...best left unspoken...
> 
> a wildthing with a DULL safety chain ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> this is not good,,doubled up on meds,,,,,,,,not going to be good for awhile



Hang in there Ron...I know.... easier said than done......an unthinkable act.....by cowards...some things can't be changed.....our "New World Order" is not so new it seems......or not so ordered.....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Going to call it a night,,,,cant take any more........
> tv off and warm blankets await......................



Nite...'ol friend......


----------



## IEL

Night ron.


----------



## farrell

What does it mean when you put a new chain on.........

You get tightened 

you spin the chain to make sure all is good

And it gets loose

So spin it some more and the its tight again

Bearings?

Or just it bein a new chain?


----------



## DSS

farrell said:


> What does it mean when you put a new chain on.........
> 
> 
> 
> You get tightened
> 
> 
> 
> you spin the chain to make sure all is good
> 
> 
> 
> And it gets loose
> 
> 
> 
> So spin it some more and the its tight again
> 
> 
> 
> Bearings?
> 
> 
> 
> Or just it bein a new chain?




Sounds like its the wrong pitch for your sprocket.


----------



## farrell

DSS said:


> Sounds like its the wrong pitch for your sprocket.



3/8 chisel .050 72dl same as I always get........


----------



## DSS

farrell said:


> 3/8 chisel .050 72dl same as I always get........




Take the clutch cover off and roll the chain around. See what's going on, sounds like its riding up on something. Junk in the sprocket nose or bar rails, worn drive sprocket maybe? It shouldn't get loose and then tight again.


----------



## DSS

If the bearings were that bad I think you'd have other issues.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,,you have no idea how i feel !!
> 
> this is the second closest to home it has happened.
> 
> the other times i was there and involved...
> 
> brings back bad memories
> 
> have been blown up a number of times..not a good thing...i never got hurt but others,,,,,,,,werent so lucky..................
> 
> you dont want to know how i feel or what I would do...best left unspoken...
> 
> a wildthing with a DULL safety chain ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> this is not good,,doubled up on meds,,,,,,,,not going to be good for awhile



No way I can ever know how bad you feel, I am only just mad , never been near anything like it. Hope I never do !
Just hang in there Ron. It don't get better , just get more use to dealing with it , I would guess.
Just don't forget were all here for you any time and day !
And no I don't want to know what you would do................... best left unsaid.

Sure hope you get some rest.


----------



## tbone75

On a much better note. Got this Eeko 330T put together,cleaned up and ready to try. Had to go do something !

Now what do I want to do ? LOL

Sleep , not likely for a while. Took a nap with the OL today.


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> On a much better note. Got this Eeko 330T put together,cleaned up and ready to try. Had to go do something !
> 
> Now what do I want to do ? LOL
> 
> Sleep , not likely for a while. Took a nap with the OL today.



Nooner?


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> What does it mean when you put a new chain on.........
> 
> You get tightened
> 
> you spin the chain to make sure all is good
> 
> And it gets loose
> 
> So spin it some more and the its tight again
> 
> Bearings?
> 
> Or just it bein a new chain?



More than likely it's a worn drive rim and/or worn tip sprocket.....but more likely the rim if the chain is new....and unstretched. Could possible be a worn clutch bearing too. A crankshaft that has gone out of alignment will do the same thing too.......but I expect it's just a bad rim drive.


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> Nooner?



Bahahahahahahahahah Ha


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys ................Mt - Dew !!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning John......and the rest of you slackers!


----------



## roncoinc

Yestday the " Junk Bunny " and her crew demolished an old camper trailer trapped in behind my shop that was falling down.
today they cut up the frame and get rid of the metal.
they loaded the pickup and trailer with other junk yestday to finish the day.
deal was they get rid of the camper and they get all the scrap metal around ,a lot !
I get at least $200 cash in addition.
lot's of problems solved there.
at least a three day job.
i pulled nails out of decking yestday,have to keep an eye on those scrappers 
tho these people seemed really nice and i think i could trust them.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning John......and the rest of you slackers!



How is the studying going ??


----------



## dancan

Don't forget about Robin's dealings with the "Cast Iron Pirates" .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yestday the " Junk Bunny " and her crew demolished an old camper trailer trapped in behind my shop that was falling down.
> today they cut up the frame and get rid of the metal.
> they loaded the pickup and trailer with other junk yestday to finish the day.
> deal was they get rid of the camper and they get all the scrap metal around ,a lot !
> I get at least $200 cash in addition.
> lot's of problems solved there.
> at least a three day job.
> i pulled nails out of decking yestday,have to keep an eye on those scrappers
> tho these people seemed really nice and i think i could trust them.



Keep them out of the saws ! LOL I gave away all my scrap around here last year. Glad to have it cleaned up !


----------



## dancan

Had a guy in yesterday pay me to install four 14" hubcaps on his 15" rims ........I should have sold him the junk box of Husuqee parts .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Had a guy in yesterday pay me to install four 14" hubcaps on his 15" rims ........I should have sold him the junk box of Husuqee parts .[/
> 
> 
> UH,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, how did you do that ??


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Had a guy in yesterday pay me to install four 14" hubcaps on his 15" rims ........I should have sold him the junk box of Husuqee parts .



You buried them all!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> dancan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a guy in yesterday pay me to install four 14" hubcaps on his 15" rims ........I should have sold him the junk box of Husuqee parts .[/
> 
> 
> UH,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, how did you do that ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what I was gonna ask ????? LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

Jonsered 450 Chainsaw


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You buried them all!!!!



He showed us another box a while back.


----------



## tbone75

Wonder if Robin can ID this J-Red ? Can't see much of it. The other 2 are 066s.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> He showed us another box a while back.





Ahhhh.......He's Whoreding again I see........


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Wonder if Robin can ID this J-Red ? Can't see much of it. The other 2 are 066s.



625 or 630........early style


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 625 or 630........early style



I like that !! That mess is mine. LOL


----------



## dancan

The lug nuts hold the cap in place so they can't come off .
Yes ..............I'm a whoar .....................der .


----------



## tbone75

Makes me some where around 8 to 10 of them 066s now. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The lug nuts hold the cap in place so they can't come off .
> Yes ..............I'm a whoar .....................der .



Seems I am too. LOL More like a parts collector ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I like that !! That mess is mine. LOL




Both are 48mm......625 is open port....630 is closed port.........Does it have an external impulse line?? Loads into the top cover of the carb.... 625 does....630 doesn't.....it could possibly be a 670 (50mm) with a 625/630 air filter...but not likely..


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The lug nuts hold the cap in place so they can't come off .
> Yes ..............I'm a whoar .....................der .




If'n you wus from Maine...you'd be a.....Whoar...............Da!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Both are 48mm......625 is open port....630 is closed port.........Does it have an external impulse line?? Loads into the top cover of the carb.... 625 does....630 doesn't.....it could possibly be a 670 (50mm) with a 625/630 air filter...but not likely..



Won't know till it gets here ?


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> More than likely it's a worn drive rim and/or worn tip sprocket.....but more likely the rim if the chain is new....and unstretched. Could possible be a worn clutch bearing too. A crankshaft that has gone out of alignment will do the same thing too.......but I expect it's just a bad rim drive.



The rim was new two years ago

Bar was used

This is on my 268

I will do some checking when I get a moment

Thanks guys


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> The rim was new two years ago
> 
> Bar was used
> 
> This is on my 268
> 
> I will do some checking when I get a moment
> 
> Thanks guys



Oregon recommends replacing the rim every 2nd chain........so in your case it could be the rim and/or the tip. This happens on chain drive motorcycles and you have to adjust to the tight spot/spots...otherwise if you adjust to the loose spot it runs to tight...same with a saw as it's still chains and sprockets same as a bike. Hopefully not a crank issue......my original 49sp got to be like that.......crank was out of alignment...you could see the clutch wobble as you turned the motor over......better now....all new!!! Hope you just need a rim or tip.....


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> Oregon recommends replacing the rim every 2nd chain........so in your case it could be the rim and/or the tip. This happens on chain drive motorcycles and you have to adjust to the tight spot/spots...otherwise if you adjust to the loose spot it runs to tight...same with a saw as it's still chains and sprockets same as a bike. Hopefully not a crank issue......my original 49sp got to be like that.......crank was out of alignment...you could see the clutch wobble as you turned the motor over......better now....all new!!! Hope you just need a rim or tip.....



Ran good on Saturday!

Not sure

Hadn't even come close to wearing out a chain

Replaced it cause I hated the 3/8 low pro semi chisel that was on it!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> How is the studying going ??



Slowly.. right now I'm covered up in *** for the spring rush... hope to do some tonight though as I think I'm waiting on parts for everything else...


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Going to call it a night,,,,cant take any more........
> tv off and warm blankets await......................




Ron, I know there is no way I can grasp all the emotions and feelings you have for this type of tragedy but it seems I spent the better part of my life with my dad and his brothers that were army artillery and a close couple of friends that were WWII fighter pilots. These guys seen some heavy action and were never the same afterwards. Try your best to keep calm and talk as much about it as you can, its painful I know, from all the time I spent with them the best treatment did not come from a bottle or pill but getting it out of their system.
I also had to pack it in early last night as I did not want to get into the fray too far with emotions running so deep I may have said something I would regret. I was thinking such things but better left unspoken so after some sleep and a cool down period I am better prepared to contain myself.


----------



## tbone75

Slacking Slug checking in again. Had to lay back down for a couple hrs. Only slept about 3 hrs. last night. Now I can't do much till the OL gets up. LOL Got to quiet !
Real happy that J-Reds a 625/630 ! Just hope there is a good chance of saving it. Sure will fit right in with the others ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slacking Slug checking in again. Had to lay back down for a couple hrs. Only slept about 3 hrs. last night. Now I can't do much till the OL gets up. LOL Got to quiet !
> Real happy that J-Reds a 625/630 ! Just hope there is a good chance of saving it. Sure will fit right in with the others ! LOL



Have you started any saws since I was away? Sounds like your back is no better than before I left.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have you started any saws since I was away? Sounds like your back is no better than before I left.



Just the 372 and a couple little saws.

Nope back is no better. Need to call the doc to see about more shots.


----------



## tbone75

My Brother just sent me a message,he took down a couple trees by his place. Free wood ! LOL Have to noodle a few pieces so we can load them is all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My Brother just sent me a message,he took down a couple trees by his place. Free wood ! LOL Have to noodle a few pieces so we can load them is all.



Get someone else to play with that wood for ya, leave the noodling to them also.Your back is in no shape to be fooling with that.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Get someone else to play with that wood for ya, leave the noodling to them also.Your back is in no shape to be fooling with that.



Bout the only time I get to play with big saws ! LOL But yer right too,dang it ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

The OL is up ! Now I can go fire up the little Eeko ! LOLL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bout the only time I get to play with big saws ! LOL But yer right too,dang it ! :msp_sneaky:



I do this chit all the time and I know how hard it is on me, my back is still relatively good for my age but it still leaves me a little stiff in the back muscles after swinging a big saw and noodling for a few hours. I have only hurt my back once and man I don`t want to do that again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

All the slackkerzz must be stuffing their faces. I got to get moving and get some stuff done up,BBL.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> My Brother just sent me a message,he took down a couple trees by his place. Free wood ! LOL Have to noodle a few pieces so we can load them is all.



See............ya' should have kept that mini mac. Best noodlers made.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> See............ya' should have kept that mini mac. Best noodlers made.



If I was noodling twigs ! LOL Min-Mac = YUK ! I will keep a Eeko ! LOL

I got big toys for noodling ! LOL Just not much of a back for it. :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

I can do a piece , relax a bit , do another ! Only time my Myerized Monster gets some what of a work out ! LOL Not much slows it down ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Back is acting up a little, T-Storms for the next 3 days. Better get the mower ready for when it stops ! Going to be making hay ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Eeko huh ?
I guess if'n ya' painted it yellar......................


----------



## pioneerguy600

My big saws don`t get to see much action any more either, I can still run em ok but the big wood is not around any more.After we cleaned up all the Hurricane damage there has been very little big wood to cut or play with. The 026-036 and 044/MS440`s are the only saws that get any run time.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My big saws don`t get to see much action any more either, I can still run em ok but the big wood is not around any more.After we cleaned up all the Hurricane damage there has been very little big wood to cut or play with. The 026-036 and 044/MS440`s are the only saws that get any run time.



I stihl have that big Maple down at the little creek. Just going to cost me to get a hoe or something down there to get it out. But I am sure its curly/burly stuff ! Then get it to the saw mill ! LOL Bet it will stihl be cheaper than buying that kind of wood ! May be able to do some trading on getting it cut up? Up off the ground , should be good for a while.


----------



## tbone75

My little 330T is running great and starting easy ! Now it can find a new home. LOL

Fired up that last complete 066 I got,acts like it has an air leak. Planed on going through it anyway. LOL Just been sitting here for a couple months. Bout time I fired it up. LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

* Just watch your back when you go splitting rounds. Let the saw do the work and have fun throwin' chips !!*


----------



## dancan

A little sun out side sure gets people all 'cited after not seeing it for a while 
A few of the "cited Husukee owners showed up starting with the fellow I gave that 266 to .
The muffler is now held on by 2 hose clamps , he lost the screws that hold the top cover on , the plastic throttle trigger is broken , the metal linkage to the carb is broke , the chain has been rocked and filed at about 50 degrees , I didn't want to look at the real nice Sandvik bar that was on it when it left .
Another fellow comes in to book an appointment , books it for 9:00 then he tells me he'll be in for the 9:00 appointment ..............25 times in the 4 minute conversation .
A couple stopped in looking for used tires but I had none in their size , good thing the vehicle had a heavy duty suspension to haul the 2 of them , they should have bought Ron's old Ferd . I've never heard the word FK used so many times and in so many ways by 2 people in 5 minutes ...........Well I guess they were breathing hard .......walking around .
I wonder what tomorrow will be like ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> A little sun out side sure gets people all 'cited after not seeing it for a while
> A few of the "cited Husukee owners showed up starting with the fellow I gave that 266 to .
> The muffler is now held on by 2 hose clamps , he lost the screws that hold the top cover on , the plastic throttle trigger is broken , the metal linkage to the carb is broke , the chain has been rocked and filed at about 50 degrees , I didn't want to look at the real nice Sandvik bar that was on it when it left .
> Another fellow comes in to book an appointment , books it for 9:00 then he tells me he'll be in for the 9:00 appointment ..............25 times in the 4 minute conversation .
> A couple stopped in looking for used tires but I had none in their size , good thing the vehicle had a heavy duty suspension to haul the 2 of them , they should have bought Ron's old Ferd . I've never heard the word FK used so many times and in so many ways by 2 people in 5 minutes ...........Well I guess they were breathing hard .......walking around .
> I wonder what tomorrow will be like ?



Dealing with the public is so much fun ! LOL Something amazing happens every day that makes you just shake yer head and wonder how we ever got this far ! LOL Then them special days when you pinch yerself to see if your dreaming ! LOL This just can't be real !! 
I know it all to well,had the body shop for 7 years and the FFL for 9 . I seen a lot of WTF are you ? Where did you hatch ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> * Just watch your back when you go splitting rounds. Let the saw do the work and have fun throwin' chips !!*



Running small saws is fun , but running big saws is :beauty3:


----------



## tbone75

Severe T-Storm watch till 11pm tonight. Moving in now ! Golf ball size hail and 60 mph. winds possible ! Now don't that just suck ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dealing with the public is so much fun ! LOL Something amazing happens every day that makes you just shake yer head and wonder how we ever got this far ! LOL Then them special days when you pinch yerself to see if your dreaming ! LOL This just can't be real !!
> I know it all to well,had the body shop for 7 years and the FFL for 9 . I seen a lot of WTF are you ? Where did you hatch ? LOL



I'll just smooth things out with a Ballentine's or two LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Running small saws is fun , but running big saws is :beauty3:



*Take that 064 and put a 20" and .404 on it, now that's fun !!*


----------



## dancan

Sure don't sound like a good time to go golfin .....


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sure don't sound like a good time to go golfin .....



He would get confused as to what one of the white balls to whack at !! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

Just had 6 deer in the back yard , 4 of them lined up broad side .....one shot LOL


----------



## dancan

OH MY FLOWERS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> OH MY FLOWERS !!!!!!!!!!!



I see 6 and how many more is just outside the lenses angle capability?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He would get confused as to what one of the white balls to whack at !! LOL !!



They wouldn't let me play golf with my 12ga club ? :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> OH MY FLOWERS !!!!!!!!!!!



He has them pend up ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> OH MY FLOWERS !!!!!!!!!!!



WOW !!!! 

lookit the size of them rabbits !!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see 6 and how many more is just outside the lenses angle capability?



That's the most we've seen at one time , usually only 2 or 3 .
Looks like I'm gonna have to find a place to get some fence posts LOL .......And an electric fence set up ....


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> *Take that 064 and put a 20" and .404 on it, now that's fun !!*



I have some 404x063 chain,but no bar. YET ! LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> WOW !!!!
> 
> lookit the size of them rabbits !!



The 2 on the right are a nice size LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> A little sun out side sure gets people all 'cited after not seeing it for a while
> A few of the "cited Husukee owners showed up starting with the fellow I gave that 266 to .
> The muffler is now held on by 2 hose clamps , he lost the screws that hold the top cover on , the plastic throttle trigger is broken , the metal linkage to the carb is broke , the chain has been rocked and filed at about 50 degrees , I didn't want to look at the real nice Sandvik bar that was on it when it left .
> Another fellow comes in to book an appointment , books it for 9:00 then he tells me he'll be in for the 9:00 appointment ..............25 times in the 4 minute conversation .
> A couple stopped in looking for used tires but I had none in their size , good thing the vehicle had a heavy duty suspension to haul the 2 of them , they should have bought Ron's old Ferd . I've never heard the word FK used so many times and in so many ways by 2 people in 5 minutes ...........Well I guess they were breathing hard .......walking around .
> I wonder what tomorrow will be like ?





HaHaHa!!!! That puts me in mind of an "incident" a few yrs back..........had a 1400cc Datsun B-210 motor for sale......got a call from this guy...said he had a different model 
station wagon......I said "No this is not the motor for your car"..........He said "But you said it was all rebuilt".........I say "Yeah....but won't fit your car....Love to sell it...but not what you need".......He says "I'll come look"..........me and a close friend were having a beer....and up the driveway comes this smokin', clankin, knockin and draggin' Datsun wagon....I'm like...WTF......This guy gets out.....he weighs...perhaps 100lbs..soaking wet......gray...old and tired looking....there were four...wimmin still in the sardine can.......net wgt...near 1200lbs.....just by eye....he wanted to change motors right in my yard.....I said, again, it was not an engine that would fit his car..."no matter" he said..."I'll make it work"......NAY...............He got mad and said some bad chit.....I laughed and pointed down the drive.....I think he would rather have taken his chances fighting me rather than continue on with his baggage..........but his "preservation instinct" won out and he backed smokin' , knockin' and bichin' down the driveway.....LOLOL!! Damn Jap cars WILL go further than you think they will!!!!!LOLOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!!!! That puts me in mind of an "incident" a few yrs back..........had a 1400cc Datsun B-210 motor for sale......got a call from this guy...said he had a different model
> station wagon......I said "No this is not the motor for your car"..........He said "But you said it was all rebuilt".........I say "Yeah....but won't fit your car....Love to sell it...but not what you need".......He says "I'll come look"..........me and a close friend were having a beer....and up the driveway comes this smokin', clankin, knockin and draggin' Datsun wagon....I'm like...WTF......This guy gets out.....he weighs...perhaps 100lbs..soaking wet......gray...old and tired looking....there were four...wimmin still in the sardine can.......net wgt...near 1200lbs.....just by eye....he wanted to change motors right in my yard.....I said, again, it was not an engine that would fit his car..."no matter" he said..."I'll make it work"......NAY...............He got mad and said some bad chit.....I laughed and pointed down the drive.....I think he would rather have taken his chances fighting me rather than continue on with his baggage..........but his "preservation instinct" won out and he backed smokin' , knockin' and bichin' down the driveway.....LOLOL!! Damn Jap cars WILL go further than you think they will!!!!!LOLOL!!!



Them dang Dotsoons didn't interchange much !


----------



## dancan

If Datsun had built a chainsaw back in the day it would have looked and worked like an Eeko , hmmmm ?


----------



## tbone75

Hope the Pit Bull don't want that 521 on flea bay right now. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If Datsun had built a chainsaw back in the day it would have looked and worked like an Eeko , hmmmm ?



My Brother had 2 and I had one of them PUs way back when,couldn't kill them things ! Just the shifter bushing went bad ! And the body fell off ! Very hard finding gears ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Hope the Pit Bull don't want that 521 on flea bay right now. LOL



That one of the good ones ???


----------



## farrell

Evenin kids!

Sunday starts the 15 hour work days for 2 weeks!

Makes me tired just thinkin bout it!

But it will pay for the shed and maybe a couple other things!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> My Brother had 2 and I had one of them PUs way back when,couldn't kill them things ! Just the shifter bushing went bad ! And the body fell off ! Very hard finding gears ! LOL



I put a lot of miles of one of their first 4x4 pick ups , it could turn more right than left ? I knew nothing about cars then , I still don't LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That one of the good ones ???



Yes and no , kinda rough. But has some parts I want ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Them dang Dotsoons didn't interchange much !



Unless you were good with a cutting torch and a welder....LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I put a lot of miles of one of their first 4x4 pick ups , it could turn more right than left ? I knew nothing about cars then , I still don't LOL



Long before they made 4X4s , that body shop I worked at built them from kits. Tojoes,Luvs,Datsoons. LOL Neat ass trucks ! Me and my buddy that worked there put a Datsoon PU on a Scout frame & motor. LOL Making a firewall was a beach ! Getting that big motor to fit inside that little thing ! WOW !! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hope the Pit Bull don't want that 521 on flea bay right now. LOL



YOU!!!....YOU...you.............no I didn't!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> That one of the good ones ???



yep.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Unless you were good with a cutting torch and a welder....LOL



That works , but motors and trans don't interchange ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That works , but motors and trans don't interchange ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> YOU!!!....YOU...you.............no I didn't!!!! LOL!!!!



I will share some parts ! .................... If I get it ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Long before they made 4X4s , that body shop I worked at built them from kits. Tojoes,Luvs,Datsoons. LOL Neat ass trucks ! Me and my buddy that worked there put a Datsoon PU on a Scout frame & motor. LOL Making a firewall was a beach ! Getting that big motor to fit inside that little thing ! WOW !! LOL





If you had paid attention in English class......you'd known that was a double negative!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I will share some parts ! .................... If I get it ?




I like parts...LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


>



240z or 280z maybe ? Don't know them very well. But I do think its a SB Chevy in there ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


>





OooooooooooooooooOOOOoooooOOOooo!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I like parts...LOL!!!



Me too !! LOL Its been well used I think. But stihl some goodies on it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 240z or 280z maybe ? Don't know them very well. But I do think its a SB Chevy in there ! LOL



71 240Z,...we did two of them 355 stroked SB Cheby, can you say tire smoker....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Its not ready to race yet Jerry !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 71 240Z,...we did two of them 355 stroked SB Cheby, can you say tire smoker....LOL



What tires !! Have to put new ones on every day !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 71 240Z,...we did two of them 355 stroked SB Cheby, can you say tire smoker....LOL



I see it has some good heads on there too ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Since y'all are talkin bout puttin big motors in small cars........

Who wants to put a big motor in my dakota?

Freaking dodge and that POS 3.7 v6!

Not sure why they would put a 220hp v6 in a 6000 pound truck?

I will bring the beer!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Since y'all are talkin bout puttin big motors in small cars........
> 
> Who wants to put a big motor in my dakota?
> 
> Freaking dodge and that POS 3.7 v6!
> 
> Not sure why they would put a 220hp v6 in a 6000 pound truck?
> 
> I will bring the beer!



My Nephew had one not long ago with a 318 in it, needed lots more motor ! Looked like it fit easy nuff ?


----------



## Cantdog

Couple pics of shop reconstruction/reorganization..........and after battling with installing the AM rear bumper on my Chevy truck today....I had to put the gift PB gave me to use......LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Since y'all are talkin bout puttin big motors in small cars........
> 
> Who wants to put a big motor in my dakota?
> 
> Freaking dodge and that POS 3.7 v6!
> 
> Not sure why they would put a 220hp v6 in a 6000 pound truck?
> 
> I will bring the beer!



You need a Hemi in that tank.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> You need a Hemi in that tank.



Yep!

Or a 5.9 cummins!!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I see it has some good heads on there too ! LOL



They were just 882`s with 2.02 intake and 1.60 exh. We preferred the 2.02 X 1.98 angle plug heads but they were getting scarce and that little car did not need more than 300 hp to spin its wheels.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Yep!
> 
> Or a 5.9 cummins!!!:msp_biggrin:



That can be arranged.


----------



## Scooterbum

Cantdog said:


> Couple pics of shop reconstruction/reorganization..........and after battling with installing the AM rear bumper on my Chevy truck today....I had to put the gift PB gave me to use......LOL!!!



I'd be afraid to work in a shop that neat LOL!!!

Looks sweet.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> That can be arranged.



If the funds were available and I knew how or knew someone that would

It would be done in a heartbeat!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> OooooooooooooooooOOOOoooooOOOooo!!!



Is that a New England drool or saab ?



farrell said:


> Since y'all are talkin bout puttin big motors in small cars........
> 
> Who wants to put a big motor in my dakota?
> 
> Freaking dodge and that POS 3.7 v6!
> 
> Not sure why they would put a 220hp v6 in a 6000 pound truck?
> 
> I will bring the beer!



Why bother , still a Dodge .........







Right colour , wrong pew ....
Not the Ballantine's I'm drinkin LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> If the funds were available and I knew how or knew someone that would
> 
> It would be done in a heartbeat!



That is just a common swap, must be hundreds of shops/guys that can do that simple swap down your way. Rear wheel drive swaps were always the easiest, front wheel drive is another box of worms. I had a 3800 in a 91 Cutlass Ciera that was a real sleeper.


----------



## Cantdog

Scooterbum said:


> I'd be afraid to work in a shop that neat LOL!!!
> 
> Looks sweet.




Well........That's the reason for the reorganization ........couldn't even reach that bench a month ago......standing on tippy toes and leaning way over!!!! Chainsaws, boat diesels, shovel head motors, tools and all kinds of other chit in the way!!! Nearly done...but not quite....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Is that a New England drool or saab ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why bother , still a Dodge .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right colour , wrong pew ....
> Not the Ballantine's I'm drinkin LOL



To bad...sorry to hear that....I can send you up a replacement Ballantines next time Pete goes shopping.......


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is just a common swap, must be hundreds of shops/guys that can do that simple swap down your way. Rear wheel drive swaps were always the easiest, front wheel drive is another box of worms. I had a 3800 in a 91 Cutlass Ciera that was a real sleeper.



I don't know of anybody round here that is willing to do a swap!

Not many specialty shops around


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I don't know of anybody round here that is willing to do a swap!
> 
> Not many specialty shops around



Guess you are not California or East Coast Canada where swapping engines is a way of life....LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> To bad...sorry to hear that....I can send you up a replacement Ballantines next time Pete goes shopping.......



I'm good , thanks for the offer ..............Bahahahahahhahhaahahahhaahahha Ha 



Dodge make the TimberBear ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess you are not California or East Coast Canada where swapping engines is a way of life....LOL



Them kits we got were from Cali. back then it was 2500.00 installed.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm good , thanks for the offer ..............Bahahahahahhahhaahahahhaahahha Ha
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge make the TimberBear ??



No but they made a 426 !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Them kits we got were from Cali. back then it was 2500.00 installed.



Cali used to be tops in swapping/building hi perf vehicles and engines. A lot of improvements came from the Baja 500 race and the street performance scene.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No but they made a 426 !! :msp_w00t:



Plus a few other hemispherical engines. The 392 was the first one I worked on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Erin606 said:


> Echo Lover...I am gonna buy me a cs 400



I see some red paint headed your way,...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wonder how many new user names ole HBRN can come up with?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Plus a few other hemispherical engines. The 392 was the first one I worked on.



Yep an oldie ! LOL Nothing like the 426 HP wise. LOL

I know where there is a real sweet Convertible Cuda with a 426 in it. Factory car to boot ! Very very few of them made !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wonder how many new user names ole HBRN can come up with?



Seems to be endless ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep an oldie ! LOL Nothing like the 426 HP wise. LOL
> 
> I know where there is a real sweet Convertible Cuda with a 426 in it. Factory car to boot ! Very very few of them made !



That there would be a collectable/ keeper. The 426 Hemi nearly ruled the streets from 66-69.


----------



## tbone75

Got my window open now that the rain stopped. This dang midget cat brought in another frog ! Thought I would just let her have for a bit so i wouldn't have to keep chasing them. She went out and got another one while this one was just sitting on the floor ! Tossed them both out ! bet i have more soon !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got my window open now that the rain stopped. This dang midget cat brought in another frog ! Thought I would just let her have for a bit so i wouldn't have to keep chasing them. She went out and got another one while this one was just sitting on the floor ! Tossed them both out ! bet i have more soon !



I THOUGHT i HAD IT BAD WITH MY CAT TRYING TO TYPE ON THE KEYBOARD AND HIS NEWEST THING IS ANSWERING THE PHONE WHEN IT RINGS.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That there would be a collectable/ keeper. The 426 Hemi nearly ruled the streets from 66-69.



The idiots run at the track every weekend ! You just don't do that with a car that rare !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The idiots run at the track every weekend ! You just don't do that with a car that rare !



Not anymore, back in the day maybe but still a hardtop was more expendable.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I THOUGHT i HAD IT BAD WITH MY CAT TRYING TO TYPE ON THE KEYBOARD AND HIS NEWEST THING IS ANSWERING THE PHONE WHEN IT RINGS.



Good trick answering the phone. LOL Can he say hello , or just meow ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not anymore, back in the day maybe but still a hardtop was more expendable.



They have a Super Bird and a Daytona also ! And must have lots of money ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good trick answering the phone. LOL Can he say hello , or just meow ? LOL



He learns everything by just watching us and our reactions to stuff. When the phone rings he watched my wife and daughter mostly make a mad dash to answer it, now he does the same thing. If my wife picks it up first he will run and lift the extension phone off the hook and listen to the conversation. He does purr and once in a while he makes sounds but not a common meow....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They have a Super Bird and a Daytona also ! And must have lots of money ! LOL



Well , ya then they have money to burn...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

My brother got me into the Dodge/Plymouth cars, he had a 1968 Charger and I got a 1968 GTX and a 1968 Roadrunner, the GTX was a 440 Magnum RB and the Roadrunner got a 440 Super Commando dropped in in place of a tired 383 Magnum, both 4 spd with amazing 323 rear axle combinations.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He learns everything by just watching us and our reactions to stuff. When the phone rings he watched my wife and daughter mostly make a mad dash to answer it, now he does the same thing. If my wife picks it up first he will run and lift the extension phone off the hook and listen to the conversation. He does purr and once in a while he makes sounds but not a common meow....LOL



Thought that monster would have a big voice too ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thought that monster would have a big voice too ! LOL



He does if he wants something but he does not use it as his phone voice, at least not yet...LOL
He likes to listen more than talk, he sits there and tilts his head from side to side with a very intent look on his face as if trying to understand what is being said.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My brother got me into the Dodge/Plymouth cars, he had a 1968 Charger and I got a 1968 GTX and a 1968 Roadrunner, the GTX was a 440 Magnum RB and the Roadrunner got a 440 Super Commando dropped in in place of a tired 383 Magnum, both 4 spd with amazing 323 rear axle combinations.



I like the old ones like that !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like the old ones like that !



They were so simple to work on with so much room to work in. Even with a big block in them there was room to work on everything even get the plugs in and out.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They were so simple to work on with so much room to work in. Even with a big block in them there was room to work on everything even get the plugs in and out.



Yes they are ! Plenty of room to get in there !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes they are ! Plenty of room to get in there !



Glad I lived and experienced that era, we could do a lot by the seat of our pants and a few tools, today its not the same, chips and computers make the power.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Glad I lived and experienced that era, we could do a lot by the seat of our pants and a few tools, today its not the same, chips and computers make the power.



Lot more fun working on them back then. I don't like fooling with them much now.


----------



## IEL

I sure have been slacking today....  Been to busy to spend much time on. Finished stacking a large pile of firewood, and the never ending looking after the puppy. He currently has a cone on his head to stop him from licking out his stitches from his neutering. He can't move 2 feet with out getting stuck or bumping into something. Kind of funny really. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes they are ! Plenty of room to get in there !



I like building engines and trannies, rear diffs no problem. Body work was not as much fun, took too long to see results. Hi Performance all the way from the crank up was the most fun. My wrenches don`t see much work anymore.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like building engines and trannies, rear diffs no problem. Body work was not as much fun, took too long to see results. Hi Performance all the way from the crank up was the most fun. My wrenches don`t see much work anymore.



Body work is a slow process. LOL I don't even have most of them tools any more. All I use is little saw tools now. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Body work is a slow process. LOL I don't even have most of them tools any more. All I use is little saw tools now. LOL



My big roller boxes don`t even get opened any more, one drawer can hold all the tools I use on chainsaws....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My big roller boxes don`t even get opened any more, one drawer can hold all the tools I use on chainsaws....LOL



No more tools than I use on saws , I leave most of them on the bench now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## IEL

Night guys.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Morning, Robin! Are you going to give tours of that clean shop of yours? Most of us have never seen one that organized...


----------



## Cantdog

Mill_wannabe said:


> Morning, Robin! Are you going to give tours of that clean shop of yours? Most of us have never seen one that organized...



HaHaHa!!!! Morning!! Those pics didn't show the mess just off screen!!!! LOL!! But it is getting a lot better.....things that never had homes/places to be are finding a spot to be. Shop is primarily a custom woodworking shop and has forever needed an area for light metal work and sharpening stations......kinda molded that need into saw storage and a specific saw working on area......Still have a radial drillpress that has not settled into position yet.....but it will as the mess abates a spot will make itself known...LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Rain , 35mph wind , good day not to be cutting .


----------



## dancan

Every one blown away by the little breeze or just tucked in with their Husuqee security blanket scared to come out ?


----------



## roncoinc

Now THIS is what I'm talking about !!


900HP Corvette ZR1 Belches Flames on the Dyno - Corvette Forum


----------



## tbone75

A rainy morning guys.


----------



## Cantdog

No wind here....yet..... supposed to be breezy later...clear and sunny...45 degrees.......registered the outboard and trailer yesterday.....needing to go to the island..if it ever stops raining and blowing.....waiting


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Has everyone gone back to sleep or what? Slackers!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning/Afternoon.. what ever it is. Been super busy the last few days and no sign of letting up. Power equipment has flooded my evening which is good.. a little jingle in the pocket never hurt anyone! Be glad when the winter back log settles out here in a few weeks and we drop into normal paving season. 


Ahh.. back to it...


----------



## tbone75

Nothing to exciting so far today. LOL Wet and cooler,don't feel like doing much. Plus I have to be quiet !


----------



## tbone75

It really sucks trying to be quiet ! Can't do nuttin !


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

Nice here today!

Went to the store to pick up a few things

Stopped and got my gate and building codes for doin hydrants

Now gettin pizza for lunch!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> No wind here....yet..... supposed to be breezy later...clear and sunny...45 degrees.......registered the outboard and trailer yesterday.....needing to go to the island..if it ever stops raining and blowing.....waiting



Get Ron to do it , probably free for him , let him borrow your trailer and license when he needs to .........





tbone75 said:


> Nothing to exciting so far today. LOL Wet and cooler,don't feel like doing much. Plus I have to be quiet !



Go reads the knife link 


lol


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just figured out why my phones won't quit ringing.. both bosses are out of town again! :msp_mad: Don't they know I need time to screw off during the day on AS and check CL, ebay, etc for saws?!


----------



## tbone75

Put the box-o Steel 038 together. Pulled the carb part,looks like new in there ! Put fuel in it , flippy cap leaks !! Tried another cap,stihl leaks. Doubled the o-ring , won't close. New o-ring , seems to be holding. Fired right up , then died.Fires right back up ,runs a min or two , dies again,and again ? Checked mark while it was stihl hot,bright blue. Maybe its the POS Bing carb on it ?
Back break !! To much pulling on that dam Squeel !


----------



## IEL

Sure is quiet here today...


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> Put the box-o Steel 038 together. Pulled the carb part,looks like new in there ! Put fuel in it , flippy cap leaks !! Tried another cap,stihl leaks. Doubled the o-ring , won't close. New o-ring , seems to be holding. Fired right up , then died.Fires right back up ,runs a min or two , dies again,and again ? Checked mark while it was stihl hot,bright blue. Maybe its the POS Bing carb on it ?
> 
> Back break !! To much pulling on that dam Squeel !




How'd you get an 038 with flippy caps? Are those aftermarket tanks flippy caps, cause that sucks, I need 2 of them


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> How'd you get an 038 with flippy caps? Are those aftermarket tanks flippy caps, cause that sucks, I need 2 of them



Not sure if this tank is AM or not ? It came in the box with the rest of the saw. LOL Everything fit nice,just that cap or hole is messed up. But I just bought a 038 china tank for 36.00 shipped off flea bay ! Some go higher or a little lower,just got to try to get one cheap. Takes a couple weeks to get here is all. Let you know how it works when I get it together.


----------



## farrell

Are we there yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Put the box-o Steel 038 together. Pulled the carb part,looks like new in there ! Put fuel in it , flippy cap leaks !! Tried another cap,stihl leaks. Doubled the o-ring , won't close. New o-ring , seems to be holding. Fired right up , then died.Fires right back up ,runs a min or two , dies again,and again ? Checked mark while it was stihl hot,bright blue. Maybe its the POS Bing carb on it ?
> Back break !! To much pulling on that dam Squeel !



I have never seen an 038 with a flippy cap, flippies came out on the MS series saws long after the 038.


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> Not sure if this tank is AM or not ? It came in the box with the rest of the saw. LOL Everything fit nice,just that cap or hole is messed up. But I just bought a 038 china tank for 36.00 shipped off flea bay ! Some go higher or a little lower,just got to try to get one cheap. Takes a couple weeks to get here is all. Let you know how it works when I get it together.




So its just a flippy cap on the fuel tank, the oil is a screw cap?

Must be A/M, but I never saw a flippy on one of those either.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It must be off a MS 380.


----------



## roncoinc

You know what amazes me ??

when somebody works on a steal and wonders what's going on..

they say insanity is doing the same thing multiple times and expecting a different result each time.

so how can anybody work on a steal and expect a diff result from the usuall not working ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You know what amazes me ??
> 
> when somebody works on a steal and wonders what's going on..
> 
> they say insanity is doing the same thing multiple times and expecting a different result each time.
> 
> so how can anybody work on a steal and expect a diff result from the usuall not working ??



It seems to only affect you that way....LOL


----------



## dancan

Just drink more beer Ron , if it still doesn't work after you're done you can drink more beer till you see sumthing else that catches your attention


----------



## dancan

Hey John , them flowers ready ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It must be off a MS 380.



Yep , its now a half breed. LOL Guess what else , AF cover don't fit. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , them flowers ready ?



OL chased one out of her lilies this morning. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep , its now a half breed. LOL Guess what else , AF cover don't fit. LOL



Ya,..I figured so. Your China 038 tank will fix that.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

From the looks of this tank it must have been made at the Stihl China factory. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ya,..I figured so. Your China 038 tank will fix that.....LOL



This one isn't mine. Haven't even touched it yet. LOL


----------



## tbone75

My 038 is still waiting on me too ! Just needs a carb put on it . Then I have the pieces and parts one for my Nephew. Just did one he brought over a while back. This one came from another buddy of mine. LOL Must be a lot of them around here?


----------



## tbone75

Just got a call from another guy,he is bringing out 2 saws and a leaf blower ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just got a call from another guy,he is bringing out 2 saws and a leaf blower ! LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> You are going to be busy.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a call from another guy,he is bringing out 2 saws and a leaf blower ! LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> You are going to be busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This hobby is trying to turn into one of them nasty "J" things ! Bout time to start saying "NO" !! LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This hobby is trying to turn into one of them nasty "J" things ! Bout time to start saying "NO" !! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not work til it starts paying.....LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> OL chased one out of her lilies this morning. LOL



Did you try cheap soap on a rope yet ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Did you try cheap soap on a rope yet ?



Nope , forgot that one !! Have to tell the OL to get some ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not work til it starts paying.....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly ever charge for more than parts , so guess its stihl a hobby. :hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly ever charge for more than parts , so guess its stihl a hobby. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

That guy just dropped of 4 saws and a BIG blower ! Dang Squeels again ! LOL 041,029,017 and a Eeko 300. This blower has a 8hp Kohler on it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That guy just dropped of 4 saws and a BIG blower ! Dang Squeels again ! LOL 041,029,017 and a Eeko 300. This blower has a 8hp Kohler on it !



That would be a load to carry around...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be a load to carry around...



Its on wheels. LOL He said they used to blow off asphalt before they paved ? Needs a new plug wire I think is all ?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nope , forgot that one !! Have to tell the OL to get some ! LOL



Might help to mask the Husuqee smell .

I watched one of them fancy BMW cars pass me this morning crossing the bridge , then he made 8 lane changes to still be directly ahead of me when we got to the other end of the span


----------



## farrell

Howdy y'all!

I need to mow grass:msp_mad:

Gotta clean saws! They got dirty at the GTG!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Howdy y'all!
> 
> I need to mow grass:msp_mad:
> 
> Gotta clean saws! They got dirty at the GTG!



Come down here and mow mine ! It needs it real bad ! And more rain coming !

I have a few saws you can clean too ! And many many parts ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Come down here and mow mine ! It needs it real bad ! And more rain coming !
> 
> I have a few saws you can clean too ! And many many parts ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I will be over at some point this spring or summer lil buddy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Today I had to drop a big pine that was too close to the powerline according to the Power Company. Course they strung the high tension top line in right by it before letting us know it had to come down...:msp_sneaky:
The land owner called and asked me if I could bring one of my big saws over and drop this tree for him. He would cut it up and get rid of the brush. I took the 036 PRO with a 20" and the 046 with a 24" on it and went to have a look. The tree was a good 12' from the top wire but extended up past it a good 20'. The wind was a bit whippy today and the tree was swaying about a bit. After watching the tree and the wind I figured I could drop it alright. The 036 did it all and the tree is all limned and ready for the excavator to come pick it up. I will mill this one into planks.


----------



## farrell

I will bring the truck!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Come down here and mow mine ! It needs it real bad ! And more rain coming !
> 
> I have a few saws you can clean too ! And many many parts ! :hmm3grin2orange:




Let it grow long , get Adam to mow it , sell the hay to Robin for Hoss .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Let it grow long , get Adam to mow it , sell the hay to Robin for Hoss .



Guess I will have to take the yardman and the fs61 too........


----------



## jimdad07

Anybody need a honey-slave list? The boss is working me to death with little to no pay, she thinks it's time to do the projects here that have been waiting since I built the house. Right now I'm re-doing the bathroom for her the way she wanted it to begin with, just didn't have the money at the time. A wall is coming down and another one is going up to make one bedroom into two and lose a real big walk-in closet. I have to wall up one door way and open it into our bedroom so we have a closet (insert coming out joke here somewhere). We traded our bedroom for theirs to give them some more room. Oh yeah, have to move a window on the outside of the house and a door inside the house too...just in case you guys have been wondering what my excuse is for this round of absentee-ism.


----------



## tbone75

Ol Slug is wooped ! May have over did it a bit today. LOL To much OP junk to fix ! 7 saws and one whacker waiting ! :msp_scared:

When do I get to work on mine ? :msp_sad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Anybody need a honey-slave list? The boss is working me to death with little to no pay, she thinks it's time to do the projects here that have been waiting since I built the house. Right now I'm re-doing the bathroom for her the way she wanted it to begin with, just didn't have the money at the time. A wall is coming down and another one is going up to make one bedroom into two and lose a real big walk-in closet. I have to wall up one door way and open it into our bedroom so we have a closet (insert coming out joke here somewhere). We traded our bedroom for theirs to give them some more room. Oh yeah, have to move a window on the outside of the house and a door inside the house too...just in case you guys have been wondering what my excuse is for this round of absentee-ism.



Good on ya,..doing what really matters....:msp_wink:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ol Slug is wooped ! May have over did it a bit today. LOL To much OP junk to fix ! 7 saws and one whacker waiting ! :msp_scared:
> 
> When do I get to work on mine ? :msp_sad:



When you learn to say,"no".


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Anybody need a honey-slave list? The boss is working me to death with little to no pay, she thinks it's time to do the projects here that have been waiting since I built the house. Right now I'm re-doing the bathroom for her the way she wanted it to begin with, just didn't have the money at the time. A wall is coming down and another one is going up to make one bedroom into two and lose a real big walk-in closet. I have to wall up one door way and open it into our bedroom so we have a closet (insert coming out joke here somewhere). We traded our bedroom for theirs to give them some more room. Oh yeah, have to move a window on the outside of the house and a door inside the house too...just in case you guys have been wondering what my excuse is for this round of absentee-ism.



Why not just build a new house ?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good on ya,..doing what really matters....:msp_wink:



Been a slammin year, miss it around here. A lot of time lost on the thread since last summer.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When you learn to say,"no".



Never was worth a chit at saying no. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Ol Slug is wooped ! May have over did it a bit today. LOL To much OP junk to fix ! 7 saws and one whacker waiting ! :msp_scared:
> 
> When do I get to work on mine ? :msp_sad:



When you start tellin people "NO!"


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Why not just build a new house ?



I'm just one wood stove "accident" away from that log house I always wanted :msp_wink:.


----------



## tbone75

Sparky should be getting moved in now ! Or relaxing from that long drive ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Never was worth a chit at saying no. LOL



Try to think like my wife, she says no all the time.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> When you start tellin people "NO!"



Jerry was faster !


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Try to think like my wife, she says no all the time.



She don't want no more little JimBobs running around under her feet ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry was faster !



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Just started think in the last half hour , I don't want no more saws ! I am never going to get finished what I have now at the rate I work ! LOL

Who wants the next bargain I find ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

[/size]


tbone75 said:


> just started think in the last half hour , i don't want no more saws ! I am never going to get finished what i have now at the rate i work ! Lol
> 
> who wants the next bargain i find ?



nooooooo


----------



## tbone75

Scott gets first shot at this 041FB I just got,if he don't want to trade me who does ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> [/size]
> 
> nooooooo



I even lost count of how many 066s I have ! And many others ! Time to stop at least until I get some where with what I have now ! That will be a couple years or more !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Scott gets first shot at this 041FB I just got,if he don't want to trade me who does ?



You already know what I'm looking for!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> You already know what I'm looking for!:msp_biggrin:



Smelly Orange things!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You already know what I'm looking for!:msp_biggrin:



Its waiting on you. LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Smelly Orange things!!



My stihl is all orange!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I even lost count of how many 066s I have ! And many others ! Time to stop at least until I get some where with what I have now ! That will be a couple years or more !



I do offer an adoption service for wayward 066's...


----------



## tbone75

I don't let go of many projects , I enjoy putting them together to much ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> My stihl is all orange!



I wouldn`t brag about that....LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I do offer an adoption service for wayward 066's...



If I find another bargain 066 I will let you know. Got 2 more on the way now. LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I wouldn`t brag about that....LOL



Blame stihl!

they did it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Blame stihl!
> 
> they did it!



015?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> My stihl is all orange!



Was I suppose to look for something else for you ? Got the trimmer thing set back and the Orange beast. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Its waiting on you. LOL[/
> 
> Yep!


----------



## tbone75

Adam you better bring a truck and a pocket full of money when you come down here !


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> 015?



Nope

The fs61e brushcutter!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Adam you better bring a truck and a deep pocket full of money when you come down here !


:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Nope
> 
> The fs61e brushcutter!



Phew,..not a saw-not a saw!!...LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Was I suppose to look for something else for you ? Got the trimmer thing set back and the Orange beast. LOL



The orange beast big brother?


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Phew,..not a saw-not a saw!!...LOL



Hey it's still a stihl!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> The orange beast big brother?



There is one of them too ! LOL The runner not the box-o saw. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Phew,..not a saw-not a saw!!...LOL



Think I will powder coat me a 066 Husky Orange ! otstir:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think I will powder coat me a 066 Husky Orange ! otstir:



:msp_thumbdn::fart::check::bad_smelly:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> There is one of them too ! LOL The runner not the box-o saw. LOL



I've been lookin at 394/395 parts on ebay just haven't got anything yet cause of bills and lack of time


----------



## jimdad07

I have a freebie Johnny-red coming from a guy at work. Missing the muffler and the clutch cover, says it's not set up, he just couldn't get it started and gave up on it. Not sure what model it is yet but it's welcome here anytime. I sure wouldn't mind getting my fingers on a 2171, that saw impressed me quite a bit.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> I have a freebie Johnny-red coming from a guy at work. Missing the muffler and the clutch cover, says it's not set up, he just couldn't get it started and gave up on it. Not sure what model it is yet but it's welcome here anytime. I sure wouldn't mind getting my fingers on a 2171, that saw impressed me quite a bit.



Maybe you could get one of johns 371/372's!

Same saw ya know!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Maybe you could get one of johns 371/372's!
> 
> Same saw ya know!



Only have one of them running. LOL It got about new everything ! LOL haven't had time to try it out yet ! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I've been lookin at 394/395 parts on ebay just haven't got anything yet cause of bills and lack of time



There is a truck load of 395 parts on flea bay right now ! But you have to buy it all ! Looks like about 10 parts saws !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_thumbdn::fart::check::bad_smelly:



Well , I was thinking of sending it up to you !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Only have one of them running. LOL It got about new everything ! LOL haven't had time to try it out yet ! :bang:



Better get crackin!

I think the GTG is the most run time in one day for my 372.....


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> There is a truck load of 395 parts on flea bay right now ! But you have to buy it all ! Looks like about 10 parts saws !



I saw that!


----------



## tbone75

I could fix up a Husky in white to send to Ron ! 

Wonder if he would throw it ?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Better get crackin!
> 
> I think the GTG is the most run time in one day for my 372.....



Trying to figure out how the hell I am going to have anything ready for you and Wob ! :msp_confused:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I could fix up a Husky in white to send to Ron !
> 
> Wonder if he would throw it ?



I think that might upset and or confuse him


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Trying to figure out how the hell I am going to have anything ready for you and Wob ! :msp_confused:



What has to be ready?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I think that might upset and or confuse him



He may toss it clear back to Ohier ! :msp_scared:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Trying to figure out how the hell I am going to have anything ready for you and Wob ! :msp_confused:



He must be busy!?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> What has to be ready?



Shooting range ! Trees we can just drop ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> He must be busy!?



Yep , his Daughter has been home plus his Mom and Dad. And he went nuts on gun stuff ! LOL Think he gave up on saws for a while. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Shooting range ! Trees we can just drop ! :msp_thumbsup:



I should bring a saw?:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Shooting range won't be much trouble either. Got a truck hood to rest a gun on ! LOL Go down in the bottom here , plenty of trees to put targets on. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I should bring a saw?:msp_confused:



Depends on what you want to run ? LOL Then again yes ! I want to run your 372 ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron`s saw should be blue and white.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Depends on what you want to run ? LOL Then again yes ! I want to run your 372 ! LOL



Oh she'll be there!


----------



## tbone75

If you guys can make it by the first week of June I have beds for both of yas ! Mom will be here the second week of June. LOL Then ya gots to share one. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> If you guys can make it by the first week of June I have beds for both of yas ! Mom will be here the second week of June. LOL Then ya gots to share one. LOL



I like to snuggle!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron`s saw should be blue and white.



Has the vacation worn off Jerry?

Curious if you had watched my video of the 372 and what your thots were?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron`s saw should be blue and white.



Stihl don't make blue ! But then again 'Smurf Saw"


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I like to snuggle!



Only a full size bed , so you and Wob could snuggle real good !


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Has the vacation worn off Jerry?
> 
> Curious if you had watched my video of the 372 and what your thots were?



Was it on this thread?
Yep,...it took me about two days for me to acclimatize and get back on schedule.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stihl don't make blue ! But then again 'Smurf Saw"



Repaint Papa Smurf blue n white, matters not what make or model.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was it on this thread?
> Yep,...it took me about two days for me to acclimatize and get back on schedule.



I posted it in here and in the western pa gtg thread


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I posted it in here and in the western pa gtg thread



I will look for it, must have been when I was away.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry!


----------



## IEL

Night jerry.


----------



## IEL

Night guys.


----------



## tbone75

The OL is not going to be happy ! One of the cats some how found a bird a little while ago and brought in the house ! I chased the bird and cat both,never caught either one ! Slugs are to slow ! Gave up and went to the shop to look for something ? Got to messing around sharpening chains ? Next thing I know its about 1:30 am ! Bet I pay for it tomorrow ! LOL

Time !!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Maybe now you'll be quiet during the day, John.

Damned cat was hungry, back to sleep.


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Maybe now you'll be quiet during the day, John.
> 
> Damned cat was hungry, back to sleep.



Not to sure about that , back up already ! Dozed off for about an hour was all ????

Damned cat is right !!!! Its was in bed with me , found a tic on me just now !!!! Never had one on me this early in the year before ! That may be a bad sign for this year !!
This cat goes to bed when ever I do. LOL Even if I take a nap he thinks he has to be there too. LOL Unless he out hunting birds at night ?


----------



## tbone75

Where is that SLACKER Dan ?? He should be up by now ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## RandyMac

Texas blew up, been a sorry ass week so far.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Texas blew up, been a sorry ass week so far.



Seen that one too. Sounds like someone tried to get Osama too. Not very smart ! Send a letter with some kind of crap in it ?

The Prez is POed about his gun stuff getting shot down ! LOL No amount of gun laws will stop a crook from getting a gun? They are really stupid !
They really think more paper work will do it ??? Use some common sense !! DUH !! They will just use something worse if they can't get a gun !!



Nuff of that chit ! Back to saws and other toys !! 


Don't understand , Ron don't seem to want this 041 ? One of his favorite saws ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Took me an hour to get caught up ..........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Took me an hour to get caught up ..........



Thought you had high speed net ? 

Must just be you thats slow !


----------



## dancan

You guys were typing too fast .


----------



## Cantdog

Arrrrgggg.............daylight ...again.........s'pose it beats the alternative.......gotta coffee up!!! And take up on the slackness.....pretty slack right now..


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You guys were typing too fast .


----------



## tbone75

Starting to feel like I may be able to sleep ?


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> I have a freebie Johnny-red coming from a guy at work. Missing the muffler and the clutch cover, says it's not set up, he just couldn't get it started and gave up on it. Not sure what model it is yet but it's welcome here anytime. I sure wouldn't mind getting my fingers on a 2171, that saw impressed me quite a bit.



Yep Jim that's on my short list as well.........PB has a nice shiny stock one..little use....in a plastic case...nice saw.. no slouch........But I ran Jack Walkers 2171 with the 75cc kit ported by EC Saws..........whoa!!!! That pulled super......Woodchucka had the exact same setup with the same porting in orange and that was tuned absolutely prefect.....just screamed and went right to 4 stroking when you burst out of the cut......Jacks was a tad fat, but way ...hawt .....just the same......me like....me want..me waiting...probably for a long time...me poor....poor me.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep Jim that's my my short list as well.........PB has a nice shiny stock one..little use....in a plastic case...nice saw.. no slouch........But I ran Jack Walkers 2171 with the 75cc kit ported by EC Saws..........whoa!!!! That pulled super......Woodchucka had the exact same setup with the same porting in orange and that was tuned absolutely prefect.....just screamed and went right to 4 stroking when you burst out of the cut......Jacks was a tad fat, but way ...hawt .....just the same......me like....me want..me waiting...probably for a long time...me poor....poor me.....



Just get one ! LOL A fixer upper aren't that pricey. LOL 371/372 same thing ! LOL


Time !!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Haven't found one cheep enough....even beat... people think they're gold....always keeping my eyes open....Night John...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Haven't found one cheep enough....even beat... people think they're gold....always keeping my eyes open....Night John...



Yeh,,you want one in red instead of the easier to find orange ones.
could rebuild a 365 and go that route cheap.


----------



## dancan

What Ron said !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,you want one in red instead of the easier to find orange ones.
> could rebuild a 365 and go that route cheap.



Oh yeah....it's gotta be cosmetically mint.......and cheep......I meen...I'd have to donate another jeans leg scabbard.....


----------



## dancan

The floors been swept , shop still warm from yesterday so no furnace  
Now to try and find some 266 parts


----------



## dancan

I can find the trigger on the IPL 501 51 80 01 but I'm not seeing the linkage to the carb .
Is it just me or do I need new glasses ?


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I can find the trigger on the IPL 501 51 80 01 but I'm not seeing the linkage to the carb .
> Is it just me or do I need new glasses ?



part number 501 81 43 01....see???


----------



## farrell

Good lord the explosion in Texas was just terrible!

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ROrpKx3aIjA[/video]


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Good lord the explosion in Texas was just terrible!
> 
> [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ROrpKx3aIjA[/video]



Real bad !!


----------



## tbone75

Up and ready to go get into something. OP saws I would guess. LOL


----------



## IEL

Morning slackers. Sure seemed to be a bad week for the USA. :msp_sad:

Got my saltwater fishing license last night, along with salmon stamp. Looking to spend allnday Saturday at the fishing pier, going for rockfish, and perch.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Has the vacation worn off Jerry?
> 
> Curious if you had watched my video of the 372 and what your thots were?



Hey Adam,....I looked up your GTG and you fellas had some fun going on there. That big log was hollow and partially rotten so I can`t tell much from a saw cutting that type of wood. Also each operator handles a saw differently and with some I can tell what is happening while with others I cannot. My built in timing mechanism will tell me what a saw is doing speed wise but only if the saw is being operated in a way that is close to how I run a saw for trials. 
The guys around you gave you praise for your saws and I think they know saws well enough and were on site to watch and hear how your saw ran. It looked like it was doing pretty good from what I can tell but could do much more with the right chain sharpened for the type of wood you would be expecting to cut. The only real way for me to judge fairly a saws performance is for me to either be running the saw or standing close to someone running that saw. Looks like you all had a great time out running saws with a great bunch of friends, lots of ideas and knowledge exchange at events like that so you are always a winner after attending events like this.


----------



## farrell

Thanks Jerry!

It was a lot sharper earlier!

It had cut quite a bit prior to the big cherry

I have been using my dremel to sharpen as of late.......it does a real nice job!

But I did hit the chain a couple different times with a file durin the day

I was even surprised by how good it was runnin and cuttin!

Videos rarely do justice


----------



## farrell

Been busy outside all mornin!

Moved some flowers and rose of sharons for the wife

Mowed the yard and did the trimmin


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Thanks Jerry!
> 
> It was a lot sharper earlier!
> 
> It had cut quite a bit prior to the big cherry
> 
> I have been using my dremel to sharpen as of late.......it does a real nice job!
> 
> But I did hit the chain a couple different times with a file durin the day
> 
> I was even surprised by how good it was runnin and cuttin!
> 
> Videos rarely do justice



One of the best mods to a saw as you already know is a properly sharpened chain. You already know this but a good cutting chain is just not sharp cutters/teeth. The depth gauges need special attention to be set right for the type of wood you are cutting compared to the saws powerband. A chain that will cut fast on one saw might bog out another saw of the same cc size. I know I have won many contest on just having my chain match my saw on a given day and wood type. There is a lot more that goes into a good fast chain but the chain can make a stock saw perform like its been modified so the right chain on a modified saw gives it a big boost.


----------



## tbone75

The OL is up , now I guess I will go mow some hay. LOL
Getting hot out there ! 85 today ! Back to 50 in another day or so. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lunch time is over, got to get back out and do some more damage...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The OL is up , now I guess I will go mow some hay. LOL
> Getting hot out there ! 85 today ! Back to 50 in another day or so. LOL



47 and gray here....rain tonight/tomorrow......grass is just barely showing green.....took Hoss out to the back pasture this noon.......he said it was "slim pickins"...thought he'd rather have "'Nadian" hay for lunch.....no mowing...not much fresh eating for Hoss yet, either....


----------



## IEL

Lunch time!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 47 and gray here....rain tonight/tomorrow......grass is just barely showing green.....took Hoss out to the back pasture this noon.......he said it was "slim pickins"...thought he'd rather have "'Nadian" hay for lunch.....no mowing...not much fresh eating for Hoss yet, either....



Just finished mowing what needed it. Warm and breezy out there ! NICE !!

Now back to them OP saws. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just found the second tic for the day ! Crawling up my fat belly !  This could be a very bad year for them nasty things !


----------



## farrell

Think I got sun burnt this mornin........


----------



## farrell

Hey John!

Bill aka turbo885 is lookin for a small stihl for one of the girls that helped at the gtg

Wasn't sure if you may have one or not


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Hey John!
> 
> Bill aka turbo885 is lookin for a small stihl for one of the girls that helped at the gtg
> 
> Wasn't sure if you may have one or not



Yup,,,steals a girly saws


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> part number 501 81 43 01....see???



Thanks Robin , sorry bout the late reply , customer came in with 2 tins of homemade chocolate cookies so the 266 went back to the recycle bin ........Burrrrrpppppp , no cookis left LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey John!
> 
> Bill aka turbo885 is lookin for a small stihl for one of the girls that helped at the gtg
> 
> Wasn't sure if you may have one or not



Just sold one she would have liked ! Don't have more put together right now. And no time to do it ! Got slammed with Stihl whackers !! 4 of them to fix now ! WTF ?? Dang Steels sure break down a LOT ! otstir:


----------



## tbone75

This guy that just dropped of this last whacker says he has a real big he wants to sell me. Sounds like a Steal brush saw ! Going to check it out !


----------



## dancan

Words like real butter and real chocolate were used in the conversation with the cookie handoff :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

I showed this guy the FS80 whacker,he said the one he has is way bigger ? Interesting ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> This guy that just dropped of this last whacker says he has a real big he wants to sell me. Sounds like a Steal brush saw ! Going to check it out !



You probably misunderstood what he said .


----------



## dancan

I wish I owned a bigStihl , Do you want to Buy ............


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You probably misunderstood what he said .



Got one of them here ! Moms ! LOL

Tried to sell him a Ryobi , he laughed ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Thanks Robin , sorry bout the late reply , customer came in with 2 tins of homemade chocolate cookies so the 266 went back to the recycle bin ........Burrrrrpppppp , no cookis left LOL



Resort I stayed at in Jamaica had International cuisine resturaunts that we had to make reservations at in advance to eat there. The chef`s all had titles and awards, I ate so much I think I gained 12 lbs, everything they made was very rich.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I wish I owned a bigStihl , Do you want to Buy ............



No no no ! Told him it may be to big for me. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Resort I stayed at in Jamaica had International cuisine resturaunts that we had to make reservations at in advance to eat there. The chef`s all had titles and awards, I ate so much I think I gained 12 lbs, everything they made was very rich.



No sure I could handle a place like that ! To much red neck in my gene pool ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I need some lessons from Ron on how to get them great deals ! :msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

Too big fer ya ??? The motor still attached ???


----------



## tbone75

I have to go buy some dress clothes for my Daughters wedding ! Tells ya how often I dress up fancy to go out ! LOL haven't needed any in many years !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Too big fer ya ??? The motor still attached ???



Yep,stihl runs good he says. Harness,blades and other stuff with it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No sure I could handle a place like that ! To much red neck in my gene pool ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Seen plenty rednecks there, there were more Canadians there than all the other nationalities combined. Each night there was a show of hands called for from the main show audience at the Palladium and you could not hardly see through the crowd when the announcer asked for the Canadians to raise their hands....LOL
No fancy dress code called for to eat at the fancy resturaunts either, men had to wear long pants and a shirt with some sleeves, women could wear whatever they wanted.


----------



## roncoinc

" According to the newspaper report, 
Assistant Chief Coroner Ed Winter identified the victim as 
47-year-old Valerie Nash, 
who was found in bed with a STIHL Chainsaw and a self-inflicted neck wound and a STIHL chainsaw nearby ".
""

STIHL,,choice of women everywhere ...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seen plenty rednecks there, there were more Canadians there than all the other nationalities combined. Each night there was a show of hands called for from the main show audience at the Palladium and you could not hardly see through the crowd when the announcer asked for the Canadians to raise their hands....LOL
> No fancy dress code called for to eat at the fancy resturaunts either, men had to wear long pants and a shirt with some sleeves, women could wear whatever they wanted.



Can't blame all you Nadians ! Get the he!! out of that cold for a while ! LOL


----------



## dancan

That is funny ...... Strangely funny ....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> " According to the newspaper report,
> Assistant Chief Coroner Ed Winter identified the victim as
> 47-year-old Valerie Nash,
> who was found in bed with a STIHL Chainsaw and a self-inflicted neck wound and a STIHL chainsaw nearby ".
> ""
> 
> STIHL,,choice of women everywhere ...



Lots of easier ways to do that ! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seen plenty rednecks there, there were more Canadians there than all the other nationalities combined. Each night there was a show of hands called for from the main show audience at the Palladium and you could not hardly see through the crowd when the announcer asked for the Canadians to raise their hands....LOL
> No fancy dress code called for to eat at the fancy resturaunts either, men had to wear long pants and a shirt with some sleeves, women could wear whatever they wanted.



Probly most of the nadians from BC,,collecting seeds


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I have to go buy some dress clothes for my Daughters wedding ! Tells ya how much I ballooned up , nothin fancy fits to go out ! LOL haven't fit into any of muh suits in many years !



That's what comes up in 'Nadien when I use goooggle translate .....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Probly most of the nadians from BC,,collecting seeds



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's what comes up in 'Nadien when I use goooggle translate .....



Yep ! 15lbs in the last 3 years !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Can't blame all you Nadians ! Get the he!! out of that cold for a while ! LOL



I only went to attend a wedding, probably never go again but have an open invite from the bike club....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Probly most of the nadians from BC,,collecting seeds



Yeah mon, dey gots some fine seeds there mon.


----------



## dancan

Jerry , Ad ID 475938070


----------



## dancan

Cool saw , worth 75$ ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! 15lbs in the last 3 years !



There were 22 of us guys that went down from NS to the resort, 5 of the guys weighed over 300 lbs, one guy weighs a tad over 400 lbs, our total weight from the weigh in was 6533 lbs. The fellers at the bike club were a little intimidated by us. The biggest guy from there might have weighed 160 ,...LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Cool saw , worth 75$ ??



Dat is FUGLY !! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron , the boat ready yet ? Just in case I do get up there ! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Jerry , Ad ID 475938070



If I did not already have so many of them I might be interested, I know the guy selling them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dat is FUGLY !! :msp_razz:



McCulloch Super 33 or 35.
I will go with the Super 33, don`t remember a Super 35.


----------



## dancan

33 

He's had many saws on there for sale .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 33
> 
> He's had many saws on there for sale .



I see a few parts missing off it, that really brings the price down. The chrome sparkplug cover is hard to find for them and some of the emblem on the side is gone.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I passed on a free complete Super33 6-7 years ago, thing was mint with all the trimmings still on it. Was talking to the owner just this winter and asked him about it, he had thrown it out in the trash a year or so ago cause no one wanted it, there was not a mark on it and all the trim was as new.....:bang:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I passed on a free complete Super33 6-7 years ago, thing was mint with all the trimmings still on it. Was talking to the owner just this winter and asked him about it, he had thrown it out in the trash a year or so ago cause no one wanted it, there was not a mark on it and all the trim was as new.....:bang:



Now what did I just tell you guys about passing up bargains ? :msp_razz: 


Take them when you find them ! Trade or sell it off later ! :msp_rolleyes:


Like one more saw would hurt Jerry ! Dan would even keep it for him ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have no time or room for more bargains , so yous guys better be ready if I find them ! Been on a roll and half lately !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I have no time or room for more bargains , so ........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................










Ya right .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now what did I just tell you guys about passing up bargains ? :msp_razz:
> 
> 
> Take them when you find them ! Trade or sell it off later ! :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> Like one more saw would hurt Jerry ! Dan would even keep it for him ! LOL



I just wasn`t into McCullochs but I would have taken pity on it if I had known he would just toss it out. He had dropped off a Pioneer Farmsaw that needed all the recoil bits replaced along with the automatic decomp replaced and I asked him about that Mac when he picked up the repaired Farmsaw. Durn near charged him double for doing that to a good all magnesium chainsaw, an oldie at that.....:msp_angry:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have no time or room for more bargains , so yous guys better be ready if I find them ! Been on a roll and half lately !



:msp_lol:


----------



## dancan

I couldn't take it anymore , I got the start of my first ponytail chopped off today .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I couldn't take it anymore , I got the start of my first ponytail chopped off today .



Always thought Nadians were tough , big sissy. :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Always thought Nadians were tough , big sissy. :msp_razz:



Nah , it was interfering with the displaying of muh red neck .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_lol:



You guys should try to help me !!


I got no room left any where !


No more saws !

For a while . 


Till I get several moved out !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nah , it was interfering with the displaying of muh red neck .



Nah .......................... Sissy !


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> You guys should try to help me !!
> 
> 
> I got no room left any where !
> 
> 
> No more saws !
> 
> For a while .
> 
> 
> Till I get several moved out !!!!!



I will volunteer to take those 6 cube pioneers off your hands.:msp_razz:

(I am serious if you ever do decide to get rid of them due to starting though)


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You guys should try to help me !!
> 
> 
> I got no room left any where !
> 
> 
> No more saws !
> 
> For a while .
> 
> 
> Till I get several moved out !!!!!



I'm workin on it!

With the OL not working the flow of cash is down a bit!:msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I will volunteer to take those 6 cube pioneers off your hands.:msp_razz:
> 
> (I am serious if you ever do decide to get rid of them due to starting though)



If I ever let go of one it would be the P60. "IF"


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I'm workin on it!
> 
> With the OL not working the flow of cash is down a bit!:msp_sad:



No worries , it aint going no where. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Soon as the OL goes to work, I am going back to the shop for a bit. Try to get a couple things done. LOL

Seems the weather broke,everyone is trying to start chit they didn't store right.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Soon as the OL goes to work, I am going back to the shop for a bit. Try to get a couple things done. LOL
> 
> Seems the weather broke,everyone is trying to start chit they didn't store right.



Best time of year for getting free saws...I love free saws...


----------



## AU_K2500

OK. Drive by posting.....

Sitting in our new living room. Finally made it to Creedmoor. Start the new job on Monday. 

Thanks so much to Jimmy for all the help. Him and my new neighbor did all the work moving us up the stairs

Will get back in the swing of things on here shortly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Best time of year for getting free saws...I love free saws...



That`s right,..when they won`t start right up after being stored with 3 year old gas in them they bring them in and if it costs more than $50. to fix them they won`t pay that when they can get a new POS box store special for $150.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> OK. Drive by posting.....
> 
> Sitting in our new living room. Finally made it to Creedmoor. Start the new job on Monday.
> 
> Thanks so much to Jimmy for all the help. Him and my new neighbor did all the work moving us up the stairs
> 
> Will get back in the swing of things on here shortly.



Good to hear you made it safely Mark.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I dug out the Pioneer Partner 5000+ today, the one I put the Stihl 028 piston into. Had not been run since the spring of 2012, a good year ago. Still had fuel in it so I gave it two pulls with the choke full on and it started right up. Went and cut a full truckload of rock maple with it, durn thing works as good as muh Stihls.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> OK. Drive by posting.....
> 
> Sitting in our new living room. Finally made it to Creedmoor. Start the new job on Monday.
> 
> Thanks so much to Jimmy for all the help. Him and my new neighbor did all the work moving us up the stairs
> 
> Will get back in the swing of things on here shortly.



Glad you made it in time !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

My Brother just left, dropped off his 029Super for me to clean and sharpen the chain ! LOL Says its not oiling ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My Brother just left, dropped off his 029Super for me to clean and sharpen the chain ! LOL Says its not oiling ?



Them things don`t put much oil out at the best of times, the thinner the oil the better.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I dug out the Pioneer Partner 5000+ today, the one I put the Stihl 028 piston into. Had not been run since the spring of 2012, a good year ago. Still had fuel in it so I gave it two pulls with the choke full on and it started right up. Went and cut a full truckload of rock maple with it, durn thing works as good as muh Stihls.



I will have one of them saws some day. LOL Really liked the one I had here ! LOL To bad it had to leave ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Them things don`t put much oil out at the best of times, the thinner the oil the better.



Yep , not worth a chit ! LOL Good thing he don't need it for a while. Told him may be a month before I get to it. LOL Just BSing him. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will have one of them saws some day. LOL Really liked the one I had here ! LOL To bad it had to leave ! LOL



You should have kept it, I have never started it but then I have dozens of saws I have never started or put fuel in....:msp_unsure:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep , not worth a chit ! LOL Good thing he don't need it for a while. Told him may be a month before I get to it. LOL Just BSing him. LOL



Lots of people seem to like the 290-390 saws, I don`t know why but they do....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You should have kept it, I have never started it but then I have dozens of saws I have never started or put fuel in....:msp_unsure:



Nah .............. I want one I don't mind using ! Not one like that ! Just to nice !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lots of people seem to like the 290-390 saws, I don`t know why but they do....



I have no idea why they do either ? Heavy for no more saw than you have. I can get rid of them fast as I build them ?


----------



## roncoinc

I took in three saws yestday for an old friend/customer that not long ago did me well by giving me several saws for fixing a couple for him.
so i really couldnt say no.
But,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, thats the end of it...
scrapper came in and took the old camper trapped behind the shop and i let go a load of *** to just get rid of it..
I have learned to say NO,, not going to work on anybody else's equipment anymore.
exeptions will be really close friends like i have always done and that is not to many..
I have found i have enough of my own stuff to do and no need anymore to do repairs for others.
the ones i will do will be for free as i can do.
No more buying to fix up and sell,,dont need to do that anymore.
not going to just buy saws because they are available,i have enough of them.
i have enuf project saws to last a LONG time at the rate i am going.
it is about time i get back to the things i used to enjoy doing.
going to build a new shop that will be comfortable for me to "putter" on MY saws as i feel like it.
Now i have to get the Vette on the road,,the maserati on the road.
Two boats in the water for fishing.
Road trips to do.
gardening..............
It seems as i have been working on the house this year saws took a back seat and i do miss working on them tho it has not been a great loss.
have been working on another deck,,10x23 added on to the 12x16 at the back door...
will be parties and BBQ's this year !!
SO,,,,,,,,no more mowers,no more snow blowers,no more strimmers,,etc......
now that i'm fully retarted and sucking of the gubment i am in a position i dont have to bother dealing with fixing somebody's chit..
Aint goin to give up saws but they are going to have to fit in with a lot of other passtimes now 
As i look at all the shelves filled with running saws i wonder what the heck was i thinking ???
do i really need 12 mac 10-10's ?? etc...
and the list goes on,,except for the dolmars and husky's 
going to clean house some eventually and get back to reality !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have no idea why they do either ? Heavy for no more saw than you have. I can get rid of them fast as I build them ?



Gess they just go by the Stihl nameplate....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I took in three saws yestday for an old friend/customer that not long ago did me well by giving me several saws for fixing a couple for him.
> so i really couldnt say no.
> But,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, thats the end of it...
> scrapper came in and took the old camper trapped behind the shop and i let go a load of *** to just get rid of it..
> I have learned to say NO,, not going to work on anybody else's equipment anymore.
> exeptions will be really close friends like i have always done and that is not to many..
> I have found i have enough of my own stuff to do and no need anymore to do repairs for others.
> the ones i will do will be for free as i can do.
> No more buying to fix up and sell,,dont need to do that anymore.
> not going to just buy saws because they are available,i have enough of them.
> i have enuf project saws to last a LONG time at the rate i am going.
> it is about time i get back to the things i used to enjoy doing.
> going to build a new shop that will be comfortable for me to "putter" on MY saws as i feel like it.
> Now i have to get the Vette on the road,,the maserati on the road.
> Two boats in the water for fishing.
> Road trips to do.
> gardening..............
> It seems as i have been working on the house this year saws took a back seat and i do miss working on them tho it has not been a great loss.
> have been working on another deck,,10x23 added on to the 12x16 at the back door...
> will be parties and BBQ's this year !!
> SO,,,,,,,,no more mowers,no more snow blowers,no more strimmers,,etc......
> now that i'm fully retarted and sucking of the gubment i am in a position i dont have to bother dealing with fixing somebody's chit..
> Aint goin to give up saws but they are going to have to fit in with a lot of other passtimes now
> As i look at all the shelves filled with running saws i wonder what the heck was i thinking ???
> do i really need 12 mac 10-10's ?? etc...
> and the list goes on,,except for the dolmars and husky's
> going to clean house some eventually and get back to reality !!



Check...check...check....is this thing on?...LOL 
Good for you Ron!!.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I couldn't take it anymore , I got the start of my first ponytail chopped off today .






Lightwieght............I bet my pony tail is near old as you....maybe older....LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Check...check...check....is this thing on?...LOL
> Good for you Ron!!.



10-4 good buddy got a %100 copy !! LOL !!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Lightwieght............I bet my pony tail is near old as you....maybe older....LOL!!!



Had mine since late 1971 !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I took in three saws yestday for an old friend/customer that not long ago did me well by giving me several saws for fixing a couple for him.
> so i really couldnt say no.
> But,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, thats the end of it...
> scrapper came in and took the old camper trapped behind the shop and i let go a load of *** to just get rid of it..
> I have learned to say NO,, not going to work on anybody else's equipment anymore.
> exeptions will be really close friends like i have always done and that is not to many..
> I have found i have enough of my own stuff to do and no need anymore to do repairs for others.
> the ones i will do will be for free as i can do.
> No more buying to fix up and sell,,dont need to do that anymore.
> not going to just buy saws because they are available,i have enough of them.
> i have enuf project saws to last a LONG time at the rate i am going.
> it is about time i get back to the things i used to enjoy doing.
> going to build a new shop that will be comfortable for me to "putter" on MY saws as i feel like it.
> Now i have to get the Vette on the road,,the maserati on the road.
> Two boats in the water for fishing.
> Road trips to do.
> gardening..............
> It seems as i have been working on the house this year saws took a back seat and i do miss working on them tho it has not been a great loss.
> have been working on another deck,,10x23 added on to the 12x16 at the back door...
> will be parties and BBQ's this year !!
> SO,,,,,,,,no more mowers,no more snow blowers,no more strimmers,,etc......
> now that i'm fully retarted and sucking of the gubment i am in a position i dont have to bother dealing with fixing somebody's chit..
> Aint goin to give up saws but they are going to have to fit in with a lot of other passtimes now
> As i look at all the shelves filled with running saws i wonder what the heck was i thinking ???
> do i really need 12 mac 10-10's ?? etc...
> and the list goes on,,except for the dolmars and husky's
> going to clean house some eventually and get back to reality !!



I like the way your thinking Ron ! Thinking real hard of doing some of the same ! Getting to where its not fun working on other peoples stuff. I want to work on my own stuff more. But its a good way to get more saws too. Then again I have most of what I want now,can't use them much anyway ! LOL Keep hoping to sometime,just not looking real good ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I like the way your thinking Ron ! Thinking real hard of doing some of the same ! Getting to where its not fun working on other peoples stuff. I want to work on my own stuff more. But its a good way to get more saws too. Then again I have most of what I want now,can't use them much anyway ! LOL Keep hoping to sometime,just not looking real good ?



Yeh,,,work is something i dont want to do anymore...


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( reg.tm.)


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Lightwieght............I bet my pony tail is near old as you....maybe older....LOL!!!



Cut 24" off once so far ! LOL Bout half way there again now. LOL Gave it to the people making wigs for kids. Plan on doing it again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( reg.tm.)



Nite Ron.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Cut 24" off once so far ! LOL Bout half way there again now. LOL Gave it to the people making wigs for kids. Plan on doing it again.



Good for you, that is a worthy cause.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( reg.tm.)



Nite Ron , its time to start enjoying things more !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Had mine since late 1971 !!!




LOL!!! I cut the first one in '70.....for a girl....whut was I thinkin??........well.....you know whut I WUS thinkin........AND.....I was thinkin wrong!!!......never fell for that one again.....same hair.ever since........CB handle used to be "Fuzzy 1"........lotsa girls seemed to be OK with it.....then and now!!!! ('course only one matters now)


----------



## tbone75

The OL is off to work,now I think its time for me to go play in the shop. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The OL is off to work,now I think its time for me to go play in the shop. LOL



Easy now...don`t over do it....LOL


----------



## farrell

The ol'odometer rolled over again


----------



## Cantdog

6000 pages of.....................very informative...........stuff from....informed individuals......LOL!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Busy day... Sparky is in his new place though..



Dang second floor apartments...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..wasn`t expecting that, knew it was coming up but had totally forgotten to watch for it tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Busy day... Sparky is in his new place though..
> 
> 
> 
> Dang second floor apartments...



Good on ya for helping him out.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lots of people seem to like the 290-390 saws, I don`t know why but they do....



They see the name Stihl and look at the price tag, they think it must be good stuff. I just don't like those models very much. If I am going to have a Stihl I want the ones with the pro features, otherwise you might as well go to Lowes. I will say though that I was looking at the Poopin Pro 5020's that Mark has a thread on and they don't look too bad. I like the air filter setup and I was real surprised to see a mag clutch cover on a saw that cheap. Not saying I would go to Lowes with the intent of buying one but if someone was selling one cheap I might try it out.

Holy Chit!!! 6000 pages, can't believe we're at 6000, keep up the good work John!

Where is John? I keep editing this post to keep chatting hoping he can make 6000, probably tucking the OL in.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> They see the name Stihl and look at the price tag, they think it must be good stuff. I just don't like those models very much. If I am going to have a Stihl I want the ones with the pro features, otherwise you might as well go to Lowes. I will say though that I was looking at the Poopin Pro 5020's that Mark has a thread on and they don't look too bad. I like the air filter setup and I was real surprised to see a mag clutch cover on a saw that cheap. Not saying I would go to Lowes with the intent of buying one but if someone was selling one cheap I might try it out.
> 
> Holy Chit!!! 6000 pages, can't believe we're at 6000, keep up the good work John!



I don`t like em cause they are clamshell but for most people that would not be an issue. I just get all my PRO Stihls so cheap I couldn`t build a herd any other way...LOL


----------



## farrell

What do you guys think...........

Better/cheaper to start buying pieces and parts for a 394/395?

Or buy a whole one?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> What do you guys think...........
> 
> Better/cheaper to start buying pieces and parts for a 394/395?
> 
> Or buy a whole one?



Whole saw.


----------



## TPA

In on page 6000


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t like em cause they are clamshell but for most people that would not be an issue. I just get all my PRO Stihls so cheap I couldn`t build a herd any other way...LOL



Too much plastic for me, just not a big fan. They don't feel right in my hands, I like the 90's pro models the best for the Stihls.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Busy day... Sparky is in his new place though..
> 
> 
> 
> Dang second floor apartments...



Thanks again, jimmy! Couldn't have done it with out your help. Really appreciate. 



Hey John! Guess what Jimmy got to see run?!?!? Its started on the *cough* well I forget how many pulls.....it wasn't many.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Too much plastic for me, just not a big fan. They don't feel right in my hands, I like the 90's pro models the best for the Stihls.



I started out with one new 044 around 1990, its been all downhill since then, had to have every PRO model they make, at least one of each, not completely there yet but close...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

John is working in the shop, his wife went to work so he is free to make noise...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too quiet,...well my 5000+ runs bettern your Hooskies.


----------



## jimdad07

It is quiet around here, time for me to head for bed anyhow. Catch you boys the next time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It is quiet around here, time for me to head for bed anyhow. Catch you boys the next time.



Nite Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## IEL

Night jerry.


----------



## tbone75

Dang I missed 6000 ! LOL Maybe i will get in on 7000 ? LOL

Just came up from the shop , 4 saws done and one whacker ready to try. Nuff for the night ! Back is POed ! LOL Darn good for a Slug in 2 hrs. LOL
Afraid I may pay for it ?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

YAWN! It's the morning after 6000, zzzzZZZZSlackerZZZZzzzz! :moon:


----------



## dancan

Ayup ! Nothin but ZZZzzzZZZzzzZlakerz ......


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Another hell of a mess going on in Boston.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mornin' slackers.. up a bit early today and I figured I should get caught up! :cool2:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dang I missed 6000 ! LOL Maybe i will get in on 7000 ? LOL
> 
> Just came up from the shop , 4 saws done and one whacker ready to try. Nuff for the night ! Back is POed ! LOL Darn good for a Slug in 2 hrs. LOL
> Afraid I may pay for it ?



Just go back and delete a few of your previous post and presto , you'll be on page 6000 ......


----------



## dancan

I just checked , delete 7 of them .......not like it'll really affect your post count .....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> You know what amazes me ??
> 
> when somebody works on a steal and wonders what's going on..
> 
> they say insanity is doing the same thing multiple times and expecting a different result each time.
> 
> so how can anybody work on a steal and expect a diff result from the usuall not working ??



I like it! 



tbone75 said:


> That guy just dropped of 4 saws and a BIG blower ! Dang Squeels again ! LOL 041,029,017 and a Eeko 300. This blower has a 8hp Kohler on it !



Need another big blower? I have an extra... I take the beat ones from work and make them nice again. I love my Billy Goat brand one.



jimdad07 said:


> Anybody need a honey-slave list? The boss is working me to death with little to no pay, she thinks it's time to do the projects here that have been waiting since I built the house. Right now I'm re-doing the bathroom for her the way she wanted it to begin with, just didn't have the money at the time. A wall is coming down and another one is going up to make one bedroom into two and lose a real big walk-in closet. I have to wall up one door way and open it into our bedroom so we have a closet (insert coming out joke here somewhere). We traded our bedroom for theirs to give them some more room. Oh yeah, have to move a window on the outside of the house and a door inside the house too...just in case you guys have been wondering what my excuse is for this round of absentee-ism.



Well.. we have your excuse.. not that we buy it! 



jimdad07 said:


> Try to think like my wife, she says no all the time.



Aint that a B&*(^!



tbone75 said:


> Think I will powder coat me a 066 Husky Orange ! otstir:



Ohh that'll make it run good!



tbone75 said:


> I have no time or room for more bargains , so yous guys better be ready if I find them ! Been on a roll and half lately !





AU_K2500 said:


> OK. Drive by posting.....
> 
> Sitting in our new living room. Finally made it to Creedmoor. Start the new job on Monday.
> 
> Thanks so much to Jimmy for all the help. Him and my new neighbor did all the work moving us up the stairs
> 
> Will get back in the swing of things on here shortly.



No problem! Was glad to be able to help a fellow AS member first hand. Hope you get everything organized and find a storage unit close by. When you are ready for that Ranger let me know.. I saw that look in your eyes longing for all 33cc's of goodness!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> I took in three saws yestday for an old friend/customer that not long ago did me well by giving me several saws for fixing a couple for him.
> so i really couldnt say no.
> But,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, thats the end of it...
> scrapper came in and took the old camper trapped behind the shop and i let go a load of *** to just get rid of it..
> I have learned to say NO,, not going to work on anybody else's equipment anymore.
> exeptions will be really close friends like i have always done and that is not to many..
> I have found i have enough of my own stuff to do and no need anymore to do repairs for others.
> the ones i will do will be for free as i can do.
> No more buying to fix up and sell,,dont need to do that anymore.
> not going to just buy saws because they are available,i have enough of them.
> i have enuf project saws to last a LONG time at the rate i am going.
> it is about time i get back to the things i used to enjoy doing.
> going to build a new shop that will be comfortable for me to "putter" on MY saws as i feel like it.
> Now i have to get the Vette on the road,,the maserati on the road.
> Two boats in the water for fishing.
> Road trips to do.
> gardening..............
> It seems as i have been working on the house this year saws took a back seat and i do miss working on them tho it has not been a great loss.
> have been working on another deck,,10x23 added on to the 12x16 at the back door...
> will be parties and BBQ's this year !!
> SO,,,,,,,,no more mowers,no more snow blowers,no more strimmers,,etc......
> now that i'm fully retarted and sucking of the gubment i am in a position i dont have to bother dealing with fixing somebody's chit..
> Aint goin to give up saws but they are going to have to fit in with a lot of other passtimes now
> As i look at all the shelves filled with running saws i wonder what the heck was i thinking ???
> do i really need 12 mac 10-10's ?? etc...
> and the list goes on,,except for the dolmars and husky's
> going to clean house some eventually and get back to reality !!



You need to take time for you Ron! You've earned it and deserve it. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I took in three saws yestday for an old friend/customer that not long ago did me well by giving me several saws for fixing a couple for him.
> so i really couldnt say no.
> But,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, thats the end of it...No more buying to fix up ......  !!



Well , I see that John won that fight , one less person to compete against .









Happy partying Ron


----------



## farrell

Morning gentlemen!


----------



## RandyMac

Wild night in Boston.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Well , I see that John won that fight , one less person to compete against .
> Happy partying Ron



Some of it i hope will be up north


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Morning gentlemen!



Insulting SOB !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Insulting SOB !!



Grumpy already?

Sorry Ron didn't mean to insult you!:msp_mellow:


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Wild night in Boston.



It surely was/is......1 down ...1 at large....everything shut down....like a rat in a cage....dangerous 19 yr old...


----------



## farrell

Tore the 268 apart to try to figure out what was up with chain loosening and tightening

Appears to be the clutch bearings quite a bit of slop in them

Case bearings have no slop

Bar sprocket spins freely and no play


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. I had 4 hours of sleep last night, Grumpy day ahead... I think I might cut up that old drag saw blade, and start making some knives. Anyone want pictures?


----------



## tbone75

Wow ................ What a mess again in Boston !


----------



## tbone75

Had a little trouble getting to sleep last night,finally did and got some sleep for a change ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## farrell

Yippy!

I gots to work on my uncles jred 2186!

Carries it on his log cart in the vertical position

Fuel is runnin through carb and into motor flooding it

I'm thinking carb? Tank vent?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yippy!
> 
> I gots to work on my uncles jred 2186!
> 
> Carries it on his log cart in the vertical position
> 
> Fuel is runnin through carb and into motor flooding it
> 
> I'm thinking carb? Tank vent?



Carb kit.








BTW ....... Its junk go ahead and send it down here,I can make just enough room for it. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Carb kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW ....... Its junk go ahead and send it down here,I can make just enough room for it. :msp_rolleyes:



hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

fight you for it!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Seems I over did everything last night , saws,whackers & sleeping. LOL

Can't move for chit !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> fight you for it!:msp_biggrin:



You got no chance ! I am like a greased pig ! Slimy Slug ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You got no chance ! I am like a greased pig ! Slimy Slug ! :msp_w00t:



be for warned.................................................................i bite kick and scratch!:msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> be for warned.................................................................i bite kick and scratch!:msp_angry:



No salt shakers aloud !!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> No salt shakers aloud !!!!



got to pick it up tomorrow

rebuild the carb

and clean it!

then take it back:msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> got to pick it up tomorrow
> 
> rebuild the carb
> 
> and clean it!
> 
> then take it back:msp_sad:



Don't that part just suck ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hope I can get going soon,need to get a few more things fixed and out of here ! Then I can get back to my stuff ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Don't that part just suck ! LOL



yep!

i like that saw! 

needs modified!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Weather sure turned to chit ! Chance of snow tomorrow ! Won't be doing anything tomorrow afternoon,wedding ! 
I better take it real easy today ! Going to be a lot of sitting and standing around ! That is worse on me than doing something !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> yep!
> 
> i like that saw!
> 
> needs modified!:msp_biggrin:



Well ...................... You know what to do !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Well ...................... You know what to do !



well kinda:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> well kinda:msp_rolleyes:



Just fix it all up and don't tell him ! LOL See what he says after he runs it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Fred-X just brought me 2 boxes !  Parts saws . LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a 55 Husky and a 340 Eeko. 55 needs a tank and top cover,got them already. Compression feels good ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just fix it all up and don't tell him ! LOL See what he says after he runs it ! LOL



I keep tryin to talk him into lettin me

He likes my 372!

He has a few saws 371,372,2071(x2),2186, and a few others


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I keep tryin to talk him into lettin me
> 
> He likes my 372!
> 
> He has a few saws 371,372,2071(x2),2186, and a few others



Must really like them 70cc saws ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Must really like them 70cc saws ! LOL



He logs for a livin


----------



## IEL

Knife coming along well. Patterning it after a Germany skinning knife my dad has. That drag saw blade sure is hard. Already wore out 3 hacksaw blades. If I wasn't trying to keep the temper on it, I would just light up the torch. The drag saws are about perfect for knives. The temper is just about perfect, and they are made of l6 tool steel. (nickel alloy steel, one of the toughest, about the best for knives)


----------



## tbone75

Going to try and do something now. Not sure how far I will get ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Knife coming along well. Patterning it after a Germany skinning knife my dad has. That drag saw blade sure is hard. Already wore out 3 hacksaw blades. If I wasn't trying to keep the temper on it, I would just light up the torch. The drag saws are about perfect for knives. The temper is just about perfect, and they are made of l6 tool steel. (nickel alloy steel, one of the toughest, about the best for knives)



Waiting on the pix.


----------



## IEL

Just having a little snack, then finishing cutting the blank. I will put up a picture of before grinding, along with one of the original


----------



## tbone75

Dang Steel whacker sucks ! Can't get that sucker to fire up. Put a kit in the carb and new primer bulb,wouldn't pull any fuel into the primer.Robbed the top off another carb,now it does. Only thing I can say good about it,the carb is easy to get off and on. LOL

Now my back is hurting from all the pulling on the rope ! Get this one running all thats left not mine is a J-Red 2054 and my Brothers 029.


----------



## IEL

That took longer than I thought. Once I get my working on that sort of thing, I don't stop easily. I am almost done the blade, just have a final buffing. Still trying to decide what to use for a handle. I have some purple heart, cherry, possibly some walnut. I might have a big enough hunk of whitetail antler to use, but it would be really close. Any suggestions? (from what I listed, I don't want to buy more wood, have a lot already)

View attachment 291281
View attachment 291282


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You got no chance ! I am like a greased pig ! Slimy Slug ! :msp_w00t:



What happened to the no more saws statement.


----------



## dancan

John , when did you get a new car ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> John , when did you get a new car ?



Keep your muffler Dan.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keep your muffler Dan.



You bet , not makin' that trade LOL

Let me know where I can go cut some fence posts to keep them deer out .


----------



## roncoinc

They got the SOB !!

they had him trapped,,they think he blew himself up


----------



## dancan

Do ya think this will fit John's new car ???
It is stainless steel .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> They got the SOB !!
> 
> they had him trapped,,they think he blew himself up



I can't find this report Ron , what station ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I can't find this report Ron , what station ?



FOX 25 boston,,local station for me


----------



## roncoinc

Now they think he didnt blow himself up,,throwing bombs at cops maybe .
up to the second info but not letting reporters close enuf.
they say now cops threw flash/bang grenades to scare him.


----------



## dancan

Thanks Ron , found Fox 25 online .


----------



## roncoinc

FOX 25 News Stream - Boston News, Weather, Sports | FOX 25 | MyFoxBoston


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> FOX 25 News Stream - Boston News, Weather, Sports | FOX 25 | MyFoxBoston



website seems to be getting overloaded,,audio seems ok tho ?


----------



## dancan

Streams perfectly up here .
Glad they got him located .


----------



## tbone75

News I am watching says hes hiding in a boat.


----------



## tbone75

Finally got that PIMA whacker running good ! :bang:

Looked at the 2054 , 120 compression , scored P&C . JUNK ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to go wash the Steel off ! :bad_smelly:


----------



## tbone75

Think they got him ?


----------



## roncoinc

They got him alaive !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yup.


----------



## Cantdog

Ayah.......


----------



## farrell

Hope either the husky or jred dealer has the carb kit for the 2186 and clutch bearing for the 268


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hope either the husky or jred dealer has the carb kit for the 2186 and clutch bearing for the 268



Both should have,lots of different saws use the same stuff.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yup.



Ol Sludge showed up ! LOL

Hey Wob !!


----------



## tbone75

OK scrub time ! Can't take the flippy cap smell no more !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ol Sludge showed up ! LOL
> 
> Hey Wob !!



Hey John !!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey uncle Rob.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ol Sludge showed up ! LOL
> 
> Hey Wob !!



Sludge move slow in winter. ;-))


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob.




Hey lad. How you been?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey lad. How you been?



Chugging right along,..how bout you?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Chugging right along,..how bout you?



Well enough. ;-)) 

Daughter visited. ;-)))))

Training a newb at work. ;-((((


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Both should have,lots of different saws use the same stuff.



You don't know the dealers round here!


----------



## IEL

Knife is coming along well. One side hand finished so far, one to go. I will finish it tomorrow. Here are pictures.

View attachment 291316
View attachment 291317


No one has handle suggestions? Purple heart? Walnut? Cherry? Whitetail antler?


----------



## farrell

Hey uncie rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> Knife is coming along well. One side hand finished so far, one to go. I will finish it tomorrow. Here are pictures.
> 
> View attachment 291316
> View attachment 291317
> 
> 
> No one has handle suggestions? Purple heart? Walnut? Cherry? Whitetail antler?




Purple heart can go brown if not maintained. 

The blade is L6?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey uncie rob!




Read the thread. August it is!!!!

Hey Adam!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Read the thread. August it is!!!!
> 
> Hey Adam!!!!!!



Yes sir!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Blade Brothers. 

New show on Discovery Channel. 

On making knives. 

Course "Son of Guns" is on there too. Total show full of tools. 

Worse than American Choppers


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Rob, how goes it?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Knife is coming along well. One side hand finished so far, one to go. I will finish it tomorrow. Here are pictures.
> 
> View attachment 291316
> View attachment 291317
> 
> 
> No one has handle suggestions? Purple heart? Walnut? Cherry? Whitetail antler?



Antler !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Blade Brothers.
> 
> New show on Discovery Channel.
> 
> On making knives.
> 
> Course "Son of Guns" is on there too. Total show full of tools.
> 
> Worse than American Choppers




It's a joke.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Blade Brothers.
> 
> New show on Discovery Channel.
> 
> On making knives.
> 
> Course "Son of Guns" is on there too. Total show full of tools.
> 
> Worse than American Choppers



What day and time is it on ? Got to see it once ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Rob, how goes it?



Well right now. 

And you??


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> what day and time is it on ? Got to see it once ! Lol



now!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> now!!!!



Got it recording. OL is watching something right now. Watch it later !


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Well right now.
> 
> And you??



Pretty good Rob. Been running as normal these days. How you been feeling?


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Pretty good Rob. Been running as normal these days. How you been feeling?



I learned why they put someone on light duty. 

John laughed!!!!

Watching a newb is boring as hel.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I learned why they put someone on light duty.
> 
> John laughed!!!!
> 
> Watching a newb is boring as hel.



Did not !

Gave you chit for not doing what the doc said !


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> I learned why they put someone on light duty.
> 
> John laughed!!!!
> 
> Watching a newb is boring as hel.



That has got to suck, I don't think I could hand the tools over very easily.


----------



## tbone75

Wob don't seem to know what " LIGHT DUTY " means !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Did not !
> 
> Gave you chit for not doing what the doc said !



You gave me chit.........THEN you laughed. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> That has got to suck, I don't think I could hand the tools over very easily.



With a 40 HP lathe you want a cattle prod to keep the newb away from things. 

Have to watch him every minute. 

Hard to believe what he doesn't know.

Vo Tech taught him how to scrap a part.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> With a 40 HP lathe you want a cattle prod to keep the newb away from things.
> 
> Have to watch him every minute.
> 
> Hard to believe what he doesn't know.
> 
> Vo Tech taught him how to scrap a part.



I get a lot of 19 to 25 year olds coming into the HVACR service trade from Votech and they don't know how to put refrigeration gauges on equipment properly most of the time. The trades will be in a sad state of affairs in the next few years with all of the retirements coming over the next ten years.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You gave me chit.........THEN you laughed. Lol



:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Got to give the OL a back rub , way to hurting for any fun stuff. LOL


----------



## IEL

Stihl 041S said:


> Purple heart can go brown if not maintained.
> 
> The blade is L6?



Not certain, but I believe it is L6. As far as I know, virtually all drag saw/misery whip blades were, along with real old sawmill blades. It sure is tough stuff though, if not L6, it has to be some kind of nickel steel.


----------



## IEL

One for antler. Let's hope I have a big enough piece. If not, I think I will go with black walnut.


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> Not certain, but I believe it is L6. As far as I know, virtually all drag saw/misery whip blades were, along with real old sawmill blades. It sure is tough stuff though, if not L6, it has to be some kind of nickel steel.



Purple heart outside can brown if not taken care of. 

Ask the guy on SoCal that had the deck of his sailboat done with purple heart. 

For the knife it would add a lot of color.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Purple heart outside can brown if not taken care of.
> 
> Ask the guy on SoCal that had the deck of his sailboat done with purple heart.
> 
> For the knife it would add a lot of color.



I did a couple with purple heart. One cost me 8 stitches ! Took my finder about half way off ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I did a couple with purple heart. One cost me 8 stitches ! Took my finder about half way off ! LOL



Ive heard purple heart likes to eat fingers. 

Hey John !!!!!


----------



## IEL

My high school often has purpleheart, and the rough boards look almost like walnut. Rip them on the table saw, and man they look almost like a purple crayon. I recall varnish preventing that from happening, I think it is caused by air. I know we have some bright tropical wood offcuts, I think I will use some of that, just remembered the only walnut big enough we have, is a 3x8, 6 foot long. Not cutting that up... LOL Left over from my grandpa's 15 foot walnut fireplace mantle. He even paneled a whole room with solid walnut. Can you guess his favourite wood?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ive heard purple heart likes to eat fingers.
> 
> Hey John !!!!!



That stuff is very hard to work down ! Had the knife in a vice filing the handle into shape,it flipped in the vice and hit my finger ! Wasen't sharp yet thankfully ! But they do have some what of an edge when I get that far. I usually cut some kind of steel with the edge just to see if it holds up. Always does ! LOL


----------



## dancan

SeSeSeSeSeSeSlakerzzz !


----------



## RandyMac

shush, tryin' to work here!


----------



## dancan

Sorry , I'll just go make muhself another coffee .


----------



## RandyMac

Been a long night so far, still have 3 hours and change to go.


----------



## dancan

Off for a stint after that ?
Did you get that old firetruck ?


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> Off for a stint after that ?
> Did you get that old firetruck ?



Yep, four days off.
The truck is still in Big Flat, it is mired in, it was moved out of the driveway and it sank to the frame. I told them to drain it, 1000 gallons of water is kinda hefty. "Oh, it will be ok there" then it rained near 60 inches.:msp_wink:


----------



## dancan

EeeeKoo owners , funny as Husuqee ownerz .


----------



## RandyMac

Fun night downstairs, they have contaminated most of the facility with OC.


----------



## dancan

They related to FC's ??


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Oc?


----------



## RandyMac

No FCs tonight, just methed out wackjobs.

OC=Oleoresin Capsicum aka pepper spray.


----------



## dancan

Ooooohhhhhhh !!!


----------



## RandyMac

My station is 50 yards away, I watched on cameras, good thing the control-room has a separate heat/vent system.


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaawwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.............

mumble,grumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,................

COOOFFEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Yyaaawwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.............
> 
> mumble,grumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,................
> 
> COOOFFEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You'd better stock up .

BBC News - Guatemala's coffee rust 'emergency' devastates crops


----------



## dancan

View attachment 291392


Spare parts .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> You'd better stock up .
> 
> BBC News - Guatemala's coffee rust 'emergency' devastates crops



OH NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

expensive enuf,specially at the amount i use


----------



## IEL

Dang it Ron, I was trying to go without coffee today.... Time to go get the French press. (I really need a proper coffee maker...)


----------



## dancan

Antler .


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All.........Just another dreary day on the Coast O' Maine....rain, wind all night....seems to have blown itself out but still light rain......blahhhh.......more coffee......whatever the damn the price!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Antler .



Horn


----------



## IEL

I am in need of some new gas. Any help john? :bad_smelly:


----------



## dancan

Yes , horn is more stable than wood or antler .
And you're wind and drizzle are here :msp_sneaky:


----------



## sachsmo

You'se guys solving all the worlds problems here yet?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Yes , horn is more stable than wood or antler .
> And you're wind and drizzle are here :msp_sneaky:



Oh........I thot we wus playin a word association game......you know like........Stihl...Broke.....


I like to share......


----------



## sachsmo

word association?


Stihl=flock of sheep


----------



## Cantdog

sachsmo said:


> You'se guys solving all the worlds problems here yet?



Yep all done......couldn't ya tell???!!


----------



## dancan

sachsmo said:


> You'se guys solving all the worlds problems here yet?



Ayup .


----------



## IEL

Little knife sharpening question here. What do you think would be better for honing the edge, a leather on a maple slab, or a barber strop? I have always used the leather honing block my dad made for plane irons, but we have an old barber strop hanging on the wall. It is the old style you hook on the wall, and hold the bottom. Do they work that well?


----------



## dancan

I use leather glued on hardwood flooring , one with black , one with white , one with green compound , one with autosol and one just bare leather , I've also used denim with autosol and bare mdf .
All of the above have worked for me but all do different things at different stages or levels of sharpness .
I've not tried a slack belt strop but I can't see why it won't work .
Sharpness all boils down to angles , consistency and what the intended purpose is .


----------



## dancan

John fall in a slug trap ?


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## sachsmo

If'n my Hostas ever come up, he better stay away.

Them's for the Deer.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I wonder if he used that for body wash by mistake ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he used that for body wash by mistake ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That`s what I was thinkin....LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

Slug bait worked ! Brought me running !


----------



## tbone75

Long rough night,back and the crapper ! Not sure what I am eating to make me keep doing that ? But its got to stop !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

If its wet this spring I might have to get me some slug bait, them critters cut down a lot of my little plants....:msp_mad:


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Honey do list is getting shorter and shorter........a little. 

Gotta dig into the 041 before the Halifax heritage festival on the 4th. Kill switch is intermittent. And it needs a good cleaning and tune up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Honey do list is getting shorter and shorter........a little.
> 
> Gotta dig into the 041 before the Halifax heritage festival on the 4th. Kill switch is intermittent. And it needs a good cleaning and tune up.



You gonna change your location in the sig line?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ayup .



You trying to stir up them PETA peoples?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If its wet this spring I might have to get me some slug bait, them critters cut down a lot of my little plants....:msp_mad:



Nasty little critters ! Good fish bait ! LOL


----------



## dancan

People Eating Tasty Animals ????


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Honey do list is getting shorter and shorter........a little.
> 
> Gotta dig into the 041 before the Halifax heritage festival on the 4th. Kill switch is intermittent. And it needs a good cleaning and tune up.



That honey-do list never ends ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Long rough night,back and the crapper ! Not sure what I am eating to make me keep doing that ? But its got to stop !! LOL



Now John,,we have commented on your diet before...

We are not surprised at your lower end distress


----------



## dancan

A port job with the die grinder would fix that eight up .


----------



## tbone75

Got to head out for the wedding in about 2 hrs. Gonna be a long day for a Slug ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got to head out for the wedding in about 2 hrs. Gonna be a long day for a Slug ! LOL



Try not to stand in one place too long and sit as much as you can. Good luck ole buddy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nasty little critters ! Good fish bait ! LOL



Fish up here won`t eat em,.maybe perch might, they eat anything but I don`t fish for perch...uggggh.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now John,,we have commented on your diet before...
> 
> We are not surprised at your lower end distress



Thinking about that , I like to eat cereal for a snack at night. Last 2 times I ate frosted flakes it seems this happened ? Go to bed ,hour later I am sitting there for 2 hrs.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fish up here won`t eat em,.maybe perch might, they eat anything but I don`t fish for perch...uggggh.



Ate a lot of perch,always liked it ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fish up here won`t eat em,.maybe perch might, they eat anything but I don`t fish for perch...uggggh.



I got mixed up , leaches is what they like. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ate a lot of perch,always liked it ?



I have eaten perch fillets from the big white perch we used to catch in the lake I have a summer camp on. They ranged from 3-8 lbs and had nice white fillets on them. Hard part was skinning off the hide n scales....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thinking about that , I like to eat cereal for a snack at night. Last 2 times I ate frosted flakes it seems this happened ? Go to bed ,hour later I am sitting there for 2 hrs.



Bran will do that to some folks....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have eaten perch fillets from the big white perch we used to catch in the lake I have a summer camp on. They ranged from 3-8 lbs and had nice white fillets on them. Hard part was skinning off the hide n scales....



Never seen a perch that big ! 1lb is about as big as I ever got around here.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bran will do that to some folks....LOL



Good reason to never eat raisin bran !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never seen a perch that big ! 1lb is about as big as I ever got around here.



These bigger guys live in big deep lakes and eat a lot of smaller fishes, especially small freshwater smelts/shiners. I have retrieved 22 shiners about 3-4" long just from a 4 lb perches mouth, throat and stomach during a feeding frenzy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good reason to never eat raisin bran !



Me likee Raisin Bran and all other bran related foods, don`t affect me at all. Nothing affects me that way but Ex Lax....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> These bigger guys live in big deep lakes and eat a lot of smaller fishes, especially small freshwater smelts/shiners. I have retrieved 22 shiners about 3-4" long just from a 4 lb perches mouth, throat and stomach during a feeding frenzy.



They must eat way better up there !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They must eat way better up there !



Only in the big cold water lakes,..in shallow smaller lakes they don`t get very big, maybe a lb or so.


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> Never seen a perch that big ! 1lb is about as big as I ever got around here.



Is a white perch the same thing they call whitefish?


Me thinks John is thinking of "yellow Perch" and a one pounder is pretty good.

Here's some out of me pond a few years back, there are several that now exceed the 1 pound mark.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Is a white perch the same thing they call whitefish?
> 
> 
> Me thinks John is thinking of "yellow Perch" and a one pounder is pretty good.
> 
> Here's some out of me pond a few years back, there are several that now exceed the 1 pound mark.



Up here our whitefish are different, more like a gaspereau.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Is a white perch the same thing they call whitefish?
> 
> 
> Me thinks John is thinking of "yellow Perch" and a one pounder is pretty good.
> 
> Here's some out of me pond a few years back, there are several that now exceed the 1 pound mark.



Up here our whitefish are different, more like a cross between a smelt and a gaspereau.


----------



## sachsmo

OK don't speak French?

Hell down in Texas the call bluegill Perch???????????


----------



## sachsmo

OK gotta pic of a "white Perch?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Me likee Raisin Bran and all other bran related foods, don`t affect me at all. Nothing affects me that way but Ex Lax....



I like it too , just scared to eat it ! Never needed x-lax ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> OK gotta pic of a "white Perch?



White perch,


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like it too , just scared to eat it ! Never needed x-lax ! :msp_ohmy:



Only took it once, hope I never have to again....LOL


----------



## sachsmo

pioneerguy600 said:


> White perch,



That looks a lot like a White Crappie.

Down here 3 pounds is a MONSTER!


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Is a white perch the same thing they call whitefish?
> 
> 
> Me thinks John is thinking of "yellow Perch" and a one pounder is pretty good.
> 
> Here's some out of me pond a few years back, there are several that now exceed the 1 pound mark.



Yep ! That be some nice perch ! Caught some nice ones in lake Erie !


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> That looks a lot like a White Crappie.
> 
> Down here 3 pounds is a MONSTER!



Does look like a crappie ? 12" to 15" is a big one here !


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> That looks a lot like a White Crappie.
> 
> Down here 3 pounds is a MONSTER!



They need lots of smaller bait fish to eat to get bigger. I have caught them with a 6-7" white perch in their stomach.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Good reason to never eat raisin bran !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


>



There ya go , making me hungry ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Just got my china 038 tank and AF cover ! Looks good for 38.00 shipped ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time to polish up a Slug ! This could take a bit ? Slugs don't polish very easy ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! That be some nice perch ! Caught some nice ones in lake Erie !



They came from your fine State, they were from a University fish farm. They are trying to make them commercially viable.

I hooked up with a guy on the "pondboss" website and he delivered a couple loads for me. The best thing is they are all Female, so no worries about over population in me little pond.


----------



## sachsmo

Hmmm,

guess dat ain't no White Crappie, Yo fish gots 8 spines?


----------



## sachsmo

White bass should be runnin' the rivers here soon.

They get to 5+ pounds here;

Hmmm 8 spines?


----------



## farrell

afternoon guys!

got the carb kit for my uncles 2186 put in

cleaned the saw

put in a new spark plug

removed the carb limiters

fired it up and tuned

and returned to him

put the new clutch bearing in the 268

have to order a muffler and top cover latches for my unlces 372 now


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Time to polish up a Slug ! This could take a bit ? Slugs don't polish very easy ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I have got a 10 inch denim buffing wheel on my wood lathe, green compound. Want to give that a try?


----------



## IEL

Handle is on, waiting for the jb weld to dry. Reminded me why I like permatex cold weld better..... Almost an hour, and no where close. Permatex is rock hard in 20 minutes. I decided to go with antler, mainly as I messed up the piece of purpleheart. Also a picture of where I got the blank.
View attachment 291419
View attachment 291420


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Handle is on, waiting for the jb weld to dry. Reminded me why I like permatex cold weld better..... Almost an hour, and no where close. Permatex is rock hard in 20 minutes. I decided to go with antler, mainly as I messed up the piece of purpleheart. Also a picture of where I got the blank.
> View attachment 291419
> View attachment 291420



That was some serious hacksawing you did there , handle is looking good. My dad used to make knife blades from power hacksaw blades he got from the machine shop at his work. He figured they made a real good knife blade without any hardening or tempering they would take an edge and hold it.


----------



## IEL

Just heard that the Boston bomber is facing a federal death penalty. Let's hope he recovers from his wounds, so he can face it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Just heard that the Boston bomber is facing a federal death penalty. Let's hope he recovers from his wounds, so he can face it.



I figure they went out of their way to make sure he was taken alive....


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> That was some serious hacksawing you did there , handle is looking good. My dad used to make knife blades from power hacksaw blades he got from the machine shop at his work. He figured they made a real good knife blade without any hardening or tempering they would take an edge and hold it.



My great grandfather used to do that as well. They were so hard, he cut them with a bench vise and hammer, shaped with a bench grinder, and put the holes for rivets in with the arc welder at the garage next to his hardware store. I never saw them, he died about 30 years before I was born. My dad said they were a nightmare to sharpen, but once you got them sharp, they would hold it for months. The downside was that they snapped real easy.
On the hacksawing, if my torch still had oxygen, and I was planning on re tempering, it would have been a 2 minute job....LOL. It took about an hour, and 4 cobalt bimetal blades...


----------



## dancan

Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah ......................................................... Ha .....................


----------



## dancan

Might belong to this guy .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah ......................................................... Ha .....................



Those Husquuee owners are hilarious, makes me smile or laugh every time I read one of their adds....LOL..


----------



## tbone75

It was a real nice wedding ! I may have to post a pic. LOL Not sure what my Daughter and SIL will think ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those Husquuee owners are hilarious, makes me smile or laugh every time I read one of their adds....LOL..



Have to say they are funny ! 

Odd Dan never post any Stihl ones ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Have to say they are funny !
> 
> Odd Dan never post any Stihl ones ? :msp_sneaky:



They are few and far between , I'll see an ad for a Stihl , old , price seems high , new , price is almost as new and it's gone in 2 days , the Husuqee ads just linger and fester .........


----------



## dancan

Info from Wolf Creak Forge posted on another site (BushcraftUSA) about sawblade steel , mainly regarding circular and band saw steel .



Kentucky said:


> Lisa asked me to do a post about this..Ive done a lot of research over the years concerning saw blade steel..Now what Im about to post is based solely on personal use, facts derived from metalurgical testing and answers given from saw blade manufactures themselves...
> *Myth Number 1* All saw blades are L6...Not only is this not true, its not even close to being true..Its just about as far from true as you can get..
> Saw blades are generally made from a high nickle bearing steel..Such as 15n20, 1070-1080 + 2% nickle and so on..Some rare cases were 8670M..Now how do I know this..Uddenholm themselves have stated that their bandsaw blades are 15n20..Simonds themselves stated that their circular saw blades were 1080+2% nickle..I have seen the metalurgical test results from 8670M blades.Peerless sawblades used 8670M..
> Basic 15n20 chemistry..
> C .75, Mn .40, Si .30, Ni 2.00, P max .020, S max .010
> Typical 1080+2% nickle chemistry..Well its bsically 1080 carbon steel with 2% nickle added for toughness
> Basic L6 carpenter chemistry..
> 0.70% C
> 0.35% Mn
> 0.25% Si
> 1.00% Cr
> 1.75% Ni
> *Note I have seen one batch of carpenter specs with Moly but generally it didnt from what Ive seen*
> Basic crucible L6 chemistry..
> Carbon: 0.75%
> Manganese: 0.70%
> Silicon: 0.25%
> Chromium: 0.80%
> Nickel: 1.50%
> Molybdenum: 0.30% **See this, MOLY* that makes a huge difference..It will make L6 air harden to nearly 61RC and all but impossible to anneal without a kiln..It has to be Spheroidize annealed over about a 13 hour time..
> basic 8670M chemistry..
> C .64 - .75
> 
> Mn .40 - .60
> 
> Cr .30 - .50
> 
> N .70 - 1.00
> 
> Mo .05 - .10
> -----------------------------------------
> Now what does this mean..It only means that most saw blades are not L6..The whole L6 wivestales probably got started because L6 has nickle in it like these other steels..
> Ive actually never saw metalurgical results of a sawblade that were true L6..Only one that was close and it didnt have near enough Moly..This also dosnt mean 15n20,1080+nickle or 8670M are bad steels..They are in fact all great steels, they are just not L6..8670M is fairly close..
> None of this is opinion, just simple fact..Ive had people practically foam at the mouth when I said a sawblade wasnt L6 "I know better" they would say "My wifes,cousins,uncles papaw said they were" :55:...
> *Another thing to consider*
> saw blades with carbide inserts are usually a lower carbon steel body..
> Here is the specs from one such blade..
> C .22, Mn.10/.40, Si .15/.35, Cr .90/1.40, Ni 2.00/2.75, Mo ..23/.35,
> Look for older, larger saw blades with ground teeth..Almost all larger bandsaw blades, espically those made by uddenholm will be 15n20..when in doubt take a small piece bring it up to appx 1475* and quench in fast oil..Put it in a vise(wear goggles) and tap it with a hammer..it should shatter like glass and have a smooth grey grain..that will tell you that you have a good usable steel for knives..


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,i had to check out some fish stories..
NOT that any fisherman would lie or "stretch " the truth any,,,,buttt,,as time goes on the fish get longer and as you get older they DO get heavier 
now,,white perch is a FINE eating fish,but they are small and take a few to make a meal if you fillet them..
what has been notice that there are a couple species that are easilly confused and they have been entered for record consideration to be turned down..
so i just had to look up the world record for white perch..

a whopping thre pounds 2 oz .. huge white perch !!


Potential World Record White Perch Caught in Virginia | Outdoor Life


----------



## tbone75

Wouldn't work the first time ? Try again ! LOL
Daughter and new SIL pic.


----------



## RandyMac

We have seasonal runs of both Yellow and Red tail perch, they are a blast with a flyrod, the reds can go 3 or 4 pounds.


----------



## farrell

After finishing the saws I ordered parts for my uncles 372

My uncle said he can prolly get me a 394/395 that needs rebuilt:msp_biggrin:

Then I relaxed took a nap drank some beer 

Makin taco soup for supper


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> After finishing the saws I ordered parts for my uncles 372
> 
> My uncle said he can prolly get me a 394/395 that needs rebuilt:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Then I relaxed took a nap drank some beer
> 
> Makin taco soup for supper



A good day.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> After finishing the saws I ordered parts for my uncles 372
> 
> My uncle said he can prolly get me a 394/395 that needs rebuilt:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Then I relaxed took a nap drank some beer
> 
> Makin taco soup for supper



Good !! Now you can leave mine alone !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I figure they went out of their way to make sure he was taken alive....



They did,,wanted him alive and kicking very badly,,caint get info from a dead man..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> They did,,wanted him alive and kicking very badly,,caint get info from a dead man..



May have left more chit around ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May have left more chit around ?



They will put the thumbscrews to him.


----------



## tbone75

Didn't think I would have to start a fire again! Guess I will , down to 29 tonight ! Only 42 right now ! Had snow flakes last night ! Going to hurt my cherry trees and everything else !


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> A good day.



Yes sir!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> They will put the thumbscrews to him.



I was thinking flaying of the scrotum


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> didn't think i would have to start a fire again! Guess i will , down to 29 tonight ! Only 42 right now ! Had snow flakes last night ! Going to hurt my cherry trees and everything else !



oh my flowers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I was thinking flaying of the scrotum



Much worse things but I can`t/won`t post them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They will put the thumbscrews to him.



I would like to have some fun with him ! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> oh my flowers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



P on the flowers ! My Plumb tree is full of blooms !


----------



## tbone75

Good thing I didn't mail this box out for Jerry yet ! Just seen a big piston sitting here at my desk ! OOPS ! LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> oh my flowers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What Ron said !!!!



And blossoms are flowers too .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would like to have some fun with him ! :msp_angry:



They will get the info they want out of him.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good thing I didn't mail this box out for Jerry yet ! Just seen a big piston sitting here at my desk ! OOPS ! LOL



2100?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Good thing I didn't mail this box out for Jerry yet ! Just seen a big piston sitting here at my desk ! OOPS ! LOL



Got the 372 muffler and bracket from the place you keep talkin bout

Figured I would give em a try


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Got the 372 muffler and bracket from the place you keep talkin bout
> 
> Figured I would give em a try



You meen John's Black Hole of Chainsaws and Parts ????
I heard their moto was " If it's a saw , I'll buy it ! "


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 2100?



Sure nuff ! LOL Now I got to cut the box back open. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure nuff ! LOL Now I got to cut the box back open. LOL



Well wrapped!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You meen John's Black Hole of Chainsaws and Parts ????
> I heard their moto was " If it's a saw , I'll buy it ! "



No more saws for a while !! Have to get a few parts maybe ? But that will be it !

Free saws are different ! LOL They could just get passed along too ? 

I will let you guys know of any bargains that pop up ! I don't want them !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well wrapped!



You know it is !! LOL But I have a sharp knife ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> No more saws for a while !! Have to get a few parts maybe ? But that will be it !
> 
> Free saws are different ! LOL They could just get passed along too ?
> 
> I will let you guys know of any bargains that pop up ! I don't want them !!



Liar!


----------



## tbone75

Time to go start a fire , back in a bit.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Liar!



Not a bit ! Not till I move about 30 or so out of here !


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Liar!



What Adam said !!!
Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah......................Ha


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You know it is !! LOL But I have a sharp knife ! LOL



I an sure the whole thing will be wrapped really good at least til Customs get ahold of it. I had a P&C shipped to me once with the piston shoved up inside the cylinder, the piston had the rings installed and a piece of tissue loike paper wadded up and shoved up into the bottom end of the cylinder to hold the piston in. Customs opened it up and pulled the piston out, guess they did not have a piston ring compressor as they did not put the piston back in but just threw the bare piston in with the bare cylinder, no padding at all and sent it on its way to me. The piston was beat to chit by the time I got it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not a bit ! Not till I move about 30 or so out of here !



Wish I could move 30 or more out of here, ..course that would just make room for more.....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Honey do list is getting shorter and shorter........a little.
> 
> Gotta dig into the 041 before the Halifax heritage festival on the 4th. Kill switch is intermittent. And it needs a good cleaning and tune up.



If it starts at the festival in front of a crowd as well as it did the other night.. you're doing well. They all have stage freight I think..


----------



## jimdad07

Ok all you (Jerry and Ron) antique tech gurus, what do you guys know about gasifiers they used to use back in the old days to run trucks and what not during fuel shortages? I know they are before your guys time but you may have seen them up in your neck of the woods. Been doing a little reading on them and they look pretty darn neat.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Ok all you (Jerry and Ron) antique tech gurus, what do you guys know about gasifiers they used to use back in the old days to run trucks and what not during fuel shortages? I know they are before your guys time but you may have seen them up in your neck of the woods. Been doing a little reading on them and they look pretty darn neat.



As long as there wasnt a shortage of beans at the same time,no problem


----------



## pioneerguy600

[/size]


jimdad07 said:


> ok all you (jerry and ron) antique tech gurus, what do you guys know about gasifiers they used to use back in the old days to run trucks and what not during fuel shortages? I know they are before your guys time but you may have seen them up in your neck of the woods. Been doing a little reading on them and they look pretty darn neat.



0


----------



## pioneerguy600

According to my dad and uncles we never had a gas shortage here....


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> [/size]
> 
> 0



That seems to be little to no help


----------



## jimdad07

I'm at a loss for words...I go to the two guys who are walking technology encyclopedias and they got nothing but bean jokes...what the hell is going on with this world? These were used in Europe a lot during WWII, technology has been around since the 1800's. I am so frickin shocked right now at the responses that I think I acquired ED from the whole situation...have to beg the boss to check on that one...........


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> That seems to be little to no help



I don`t know anything about gassifiers but I do know something about stills....LOL


----------



## IEL

Basically, gastifiers heat biomass (eg firewood) to combustion temperature, in an oxygen free environment. This basically distills out the volatile component of the fuel, and leaves ash behind. It is actually the same thing happening with a normal wood fire. The wood its self isn't burning, the heat is releasing the volatile part, and that is burning just away from the log. All a gastifier does is captures that gas before it ignites, and directs it into the engine, where it is burned. The exhaust can be used to supply heat in some systems.

Another way to think of it is like making charcoal. With charcoal, you heat it in an oxygen free environment, removing the volatile component, leaving carbon behind. With a gastifier, the part removed from the wood is what you want. The difference is that there is some oxygen in the gastifier, so you have a very slight amount of combustion, and have ash left instead of charcoal. You can actually run an engine off the off gassing from a charcoal retort.

Anything else you want to know about them?


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> Basically, gastifiers heat biomass (eg firewood) to combustion temperature, in an oxygen free environment. This basically distills out the volatile component of the fuel, and leaves ash behind. It is actually the same thing happening with a normal wood fire. The wood its self isn't burning, the heat is releasing the volatile part, and that is burning just away from the log. All a gastifier does is captures that gas before it ignites, and directs it into the engine, where it is burned. The exhaust can be used to supply heat in some systems.
> 
> Another way to think of it is like making charcoal. With charcoal, you heat it in an oxygen free environment, removing the volatile component, leaving carbon behind. With a gastifier, the part removed from the wood is what you want. The difference is that there is some oxygen in the gastifier, so you have a very slight amount of combustion, and have ash left instead of charcoal. You can actually run an engine off the off gassing from a charcoal retort.
> 
> Anything else you want to know about them?



Been doing a lot of research on them lately, knew that part of it was just wondering if any of you guys have ever built one or used one? IE: What is better, FEMA design of the Imbert design from WWII? One I saw the guy is trying to make gasoline from the byproducts and the "bio-crude" as he calls it along with running his generator on the Syngas. Very interesting thing if you could build one and make it a practical thing for everyday use to generate your own power. I have always been fairly curious about alternative energy, last year I was looking at homemade windmills with the idea of building one but there are too many variables that have to be dealt with. This technology seems a little more strait forward.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Been doing a lot of research on them lately, knew that part of it was just wondering if any of you guys have ever built one or used one? IE: What is better, FEMA design of the Imbert design from WWII? One I saw the guy is trying to make gasoline from the byproducts and the "bio-crude" as he calls it along with running his generator on the Syngas. Very interesting thing if you could build one and make it a practical thing for everyday use to generate your own power. I have always been fairly curious about alternative energy, last year I was looking at homemade windmills with the idea of building one but there are too many variables that have to be dealt with. This technology seems a little more strait forward.



If it was worth a chit everyone would be using it.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> If it was worth a chit everyone would be using it.



You might be right John. On the other hand, there are more people than not out there that don't think outside of the box or want to put much effort into things. I just like stuff like that, always find that kind of thing to be interesting, it appeals to my experimental nature. That's what got me into saws and small engine stuff, just wanted to try something new.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You might be right John. On the other hand, there are more people than not out there that don't think outside of the box or want to put much effort into things. I just like stuff like that, always find that kind of thing to be interesting, it appeals to my experimental nature. That's what got me into saws and small engine stuff, just wanted to try something new.



In the long run , natural gas is cheaper. You need to drill your own well ! I know a farmer that runs his trucks on natural gas off his wells. Just need a very big tank to get very far. You can run any gas engine off it. Generate your own elect. cheap that way !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> In the long run , natural gas is cheaper. You need to drill your own well ! I know a farmer that runs his trucks on natural gas off his wells. Just need a very big tank to get very far. You can run any gas engine off it. Generate your own elect. cheap that way !



Not in New Communist York, if you find natural gas on your property the state claims it. Man I love New York, if only I could find a way to give everything I own to Albany along with my soul...


----------



## IEL

From what I recall, the fema one sucks. It produces such dirty gas that it will trash your engine very quickly. If your serious about it, do a bit more advanced design. It will work far better, and be a lot nicer to your engine. The fluidized bed design comes to mind. Also, work in some sort of a tar scrubber. The ash filled tar is what messes up everything in the engine. If you look at the work involved in even the most basic unit, you might as well start with a good one. If you really want to see it work before you build something serious, try the wood gas stove made from a couple soup cans. I can't remember the design off hand, but it could be built in a few minutes with a drill, and possibly some tin snips. If you want, I can try and find it.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Not in New Communist York, if you find natural gas on your property the state claims it. Man I love New York, if only I could find a way to give everything I own to Albany along with my soul...



Never heard of that one before ! Communist is right ! Not like that around here,land owner gets a cut out of the oil and gas produced ! Plus paid to lease the land to the oil company.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Barbados rum distills down to a burnable product fairly easily....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Barbados rum distills down to a burnable product fairly easily....



All he needs to do is grow some corn ! LOL Corn stove for heat,and make a little drinking corn ! And fuel too ! LOL


----------



## IEL

And little hint for any of you interested in distilling, feed stores sell molasses cheap by the 45 gallon drum. I hear the pressure cooker still is pretty simple.....


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> From what I recall, the fema one sucks. It produces such dirty gas that it will trash your engine very quickly. If your serious about it, do a bit more advanced design. It will work far better, and be a lot nicer to your engine. The fluidized bed design comes to mind. Also, work in some sort of a tar scrubber. The ash filled tar is what messes up everything in the engine. If you look at the work involved in even the most basic unit, you might as well start with a good one. If you really want to see it work before you build something serious, try the wood gas stove made from a couple soup cans. I can't remember the design off hand, but it could be built in a few minutes with a drill, and possibly some tin snips. If you want, I can try and find it.



The FEMA design looks like it just doesn't have good enough filtration. The flame should be a nice blue flame like you get with natural gas. The best ones I have seen for flame anyhow on the net have been more along the Imbert idea with some twists and modifications. I did see one real nice FEMA style that the guy did some revamping on and he had a real nice blue flame.


----------



## IEL

I have thought about building a basic unit, with a real good filter, and adding on a long hose and some sort of an oil injector. Yes, I am thinking about building a wood gas chainsaw. Maybe set up something to feed the saw chips into the unit.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I have thought about building a basic unit, with a real good filter, and adding on a long hose and some sort of an oil injector. Yes, I am thinking about building a wood gas chainsaw. Maybe set up something to feed the saw chips into the unit.



That knife done yet ? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> I have thought about building a basic unit, with a real good filter, and adding on a long hose and some sort of an oil injector. Yes, I am thinking about building a wood gas chainsaw. Maybe set up something to feed the saw chips into the unit.



SOmething about fire, wood and chainsaws that just makes me all warm and fuzzy inside. Another decent looking design I saw had four different collection points that seemed to work pretty well. The first point collected all of the really heavy tars, the second point collected what looked like honey, the third point collected moisture and the fourth point collected more moisture and that point was pretty well dry by the time it got that far. There were also two water condensers thrown in the mix as well. What was really interesting about this one was that this guy refined the tars and the oil that looked like honey into stuff that burned like gasoline when he lit it, he also had some methanol in the mix that the flame sucked into the jar when he lit it up. What is surprising is that the flame was not as clean as you'd think it would be after all of that filtration, it wasn't bad though. There wasn't much orange in it at all.


----------



## tbone75

Nephew just left,finally picked up 5 saws I fixed up. LOL Almost have a little room to walk in the shop !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nephew just left,finally picked up 5 saws I fixed up. LOL Almost have a little room to walk in the shop !



Its really nice when some of them leave.....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its really nice when some of them leave.....:msp_biggrin:



Stihl have 5 more done and waiting to leave ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

sure is nice to send projects out and finished.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> sure is nice to send projects out and finished.



Glad to get all these out of here ! Got a little overloaded for a bit !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Glad to get all these out of here ! Got a little overloaded for a bit !



There are times,...you need a little dead saw storage space.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> That knife done yet ? LOL



Will be tomorrow. I have already took a hand saw and hacked back a lot of the horn. Just an hour or so of rasping, and another hour of sanding, and it will be. Need to get some more copper rivets before I make the sheath. The last of them got used up on my dad's last run of mora sheaths.

Also, I had a real moron moment. While I was waiting on the jb weld to dry, I started cutting out the next blade. Well, 6 hacksaw blades, and 8 inches of cut later, I was out of blades. Tried the jig saw with a metal blade, all the teeth broke off as soon as I touched the piece. That nickel steel is some of the toughest stuff I have ever seen. It was like trying to saw stainless. Anyways, 6 hacksaw blades, and 15 dremel cutoff wheels later, I had only managed 10 inches of cut. I would have loved to use the angle grinder with a zipcut, but electricity and water for quenching don't really mix. Then, as soon as I went in for the night, I remembered I had an air cutoff tool..:bang: The damn thing will run under water... All this time waisted. I could have been done in 5 minutes, not unfinished in 2 hours.:taped:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Glad to get all these out of here ! Got a little overloaded for a bit !



It happens. Sometimes it stops being fun when the hobby turns into a second job. I love that people think I want to work on string trimmers for free along with their lawn mowers and generators just because I like messing with saws and Gravelys. My wife's family are constantly doing that to me, they will say things like I need have a broken weed eater here I thought you might like to fix for FREE, I know you like fixing small engines. I have actually heard that one about a hundred times now. Started just letting their chit sit around to the point they give up and leave me alone. One of them just doesn't seem to get it.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me boys, side job in the morning. You guys take it easy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It happens. Sometimes it stops being fun when the hobby turns into a second job. I love that people think I want to work on string trimmers for free along with their lawn mowers and generators just because I like messing with saws and Gravelys. My wife's family are constantly doing that to me, they will say things like I need have a broken weed eater here I thought you might like to fix for FREE, I know you like fixing small engines. I have actually heard that one about a hundred times now. Started just letting their chit sit around to the point they give up and leave me alone. One of them just doesn't seem to get it.



Oh the joys of being mechanically inclined....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me boys, side job in the morning. You guys take it easy.



Nite Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## IEL

Night Jim. Night Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Time for me boys, side job in the morning. You guys take it easy.



Nite JimBob


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night many. 

Hey John.


----------



## sachsmo

Double knit slackerzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dancan

Took me a bit to get caught up between letting the dog out and makin' cooofffeee .
See , they worked out how to solve some of the worlds energy and food issues , a wood fired drag saw while drinkin' corn liquor .


----------



## sachsmo

Yes Sir,

very deep insight on all things here.


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackerzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sachsmo

roncoinc said:


> Well,,i had to check out some fish stories..
> NOT that any fisherman would lie or "stretch " the truth any,,,,buttt,,as time goes on the fish get longer and as you get older they DO get heavier
> now,,white perch is a FINE eating fish,but they are small and take a few to make a meal if you fillet them..
> what has been notice that there are a couple species that are easilly confused and they have been entered for record consideration to be turned down..
> so i just had to look up the world record for white perch..
> 
> a whopping thre pounds 2 oz .. huge white perch !!
> 
> 
> Potential World Record White Perch Caught in Virginia | Outdoor Life







OK fish do get bigger in the minds eye.

Guess a White Perch is a White Perch, they do hold a resemblance to a White Bass.

Ron is right about fish getting bigger with time, the State record for White bass has been held since [email protected] pounds.

Man I remember dragging some in that felt like they were 5 pounds (probably not even 3#)

Oh well when they run a spring rain swollen river and turn their sides to the current you would think they were 10 pounders.

Guess White Perch are an "invasive Speicies" here;

http://www.in.gov/dnr/files/WHITE_PERCH.pdf


----------



## sachsmo

Fish have different names by the region,

Now the "Wiper" a cross between White Bass and Stripped Bass get pretty big.


----------



## sachsmo

OK one more story for you guys up nodth der eh?


My Dad was a big Bluegill hunter, he and his fishing buddy were making a trip to St. Clair to hunt for some bulls.

When they stopped at the border, the guard asked them what their business was?

My Dad told them they were going Bluegill fishing, he said that border guard gave him a puzzled look and said; "anyone who would drive from Indiana to Canada to fish Bluegill has got to be nutz", he waved them on.


----------



## roncoinc

sachsmo said:


> OK fish do get bigger in the minds eye.
> 
> Guess a White Perch is a White Perch, they do hold a resemblance to a White Bass.
> 
> Ron is right about fish getting bigger with time, the State record for White bass has been held since [email protected] pounds.
> 
> Man I remember dragging some in that felt like they were 5 pounds (probably not even 3#)
> 
> Oh well when they run a spring rain swollen river and turn their sides to the current you would think they were 10 pounders.
> 
> Guess White Perch are an "invasive Speicies" here;
> 
> http://www.in.gov/dnr/files/WHITE_PERCH.pdf



HHHmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, did some more research,,looked up the IGFA white perch record.
they still have it as 3lb 1oz,,,not the 3.2 as in my link.
Also seen one listed from Maine as world record at a liltte over 4 lbs.

IGFA World Record | All Tackle Records | Perch, white


----------



## sachsmo

Are you saying Jerry had a little too much Rum?

Me thinks it goes back to regional names for different species.


----------



## roncoinc

sachsmo said:


> Are you saying Jerry had a little too much Rum?
> 
> Me thinks it goes back to regional names for different species.



Also cross breeding.

Jerry wouldnt do that !! but,,,,,he IS a fisherman


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning fellow slackers... I wish some one would call the artic air home. It's 37* out there right now! :msp_mad:


----------



## sachsmo

roncoinc said:


> Also cross breeding.
> 
> Jerry wouldnt do that !! but,,,,,he IS a fisherman




Jerry might not, but I do have a thing for Raven haired South American gals


----------



## Cantdog

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh.........mmmmmmmm.........yawwwwwn........Oh... the ZZzzzacknezzzz of it all........beautiful, sunny, still mornin' here.....birds are tweetin'...OL and dogs are snoring.....I'm coffeein'....42 degrees.......I should be in the outboard heading to the island right now......that ain't happenin' .... to zzzlack.......boat's all ready...but I guess I ain't...probably my mistake....doubt we get another morning this perfect, with the tide right... for a spell.....


----------



## dancan

A little overcast but calm here , I was in Eastern Passage yesterday , the breakers were rolling over the rocks with a little fury yesterday , salt was in the air .


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys. On my way to go put in a bunch of outlets and switches. It sure is nice out, 24*F here this morning and crisp but not windy. Wind has been nasty all week.


----------



## Cantdog

Well......I just consulted NOAA......it seems, though dead calm here, it's blowing a steady 19knts NW at Matinicus Rock, which is...perhaps 22-25 miles directly across the water from my camp...not much in between but water........ good day to stay on the main after all. 19-20knts is a tad much for the outboard in the open ocean...though we have done it before...not the best choice.....and would never do it on the first run of the season......a sudden loss of power in those conditions....... could be bad...have to build trust in my outboard with a few completed runs each yr before I start to yearn for adventure.......LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Could be lots of rowin' LOL
Get a whacker from John , take the trimmer head off and install a prop for a backup ......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Could be lots of rowin' LOL
> Get a whacker from John , take the trimmer head off and install a prop for a backup ......



LOL!! It don't row good....been there...more than once.....


But hey there's a idea......my luck with whackers......better get a half doz.......be like one of those Asian boats......with motor on a stick......junk I think the rig is called...LOL!!


Of course I do have a real nice Stihl 130 Combi 4 mix...low hrs....make a dandy anchor even if didn't run......


----------



## tbone75

Looks like we got a hard frost out there ! So much for the fruit trees ! Dam that sucks!! Likely be planting the radish patch again too,they were sprouted up nice !

Got up early , but went back to bed for a bit. LOL

Not sure what I will work on today yet ? Need to try and fit a AF cover on that half breed 038 ? Then maybe my Nephews 350 ?


----------



## dancan

Just bait the tiller tines of the combi and go jiggin' .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Just bait the tiller tines of the combi and go jiggin' .



Shucks......to cheep to buy the tiller or pole saw attachments......just got the whacker head and numerous blades......got an old Brittish "Seagull" prop sitting around somewhere..."Aqua Fan" they called it..I think....might work.....


----------



## dancan

Make sure it's a solid shaft , the flexible shaft won't work ......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Shucks......to cheep to buy the tiller or pole saw attachments......just got the whacker head and numerous blades......got an old Brittish "Seagull" prop sitting around somewhere..."Aqua Fan" they called it..I think....might work.....



Heck,,you aint so cheap..
when i was a kid i swallowed a quarter,,,,,mom only found two dimes in my diaper !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Heck,,you aint so cheap..
> when i was a kid i swallowed a quarter,,,,,mom only found two dimes in my diaper !



Least you gave some change back!


----------



## farrell

Mornin boys and girls!


----------



## tbone75

Did a little digging last night,found I have everything for this 55 Husky but the air filter. Not real sure I will keep it yet ? LOL Got some extra parts too ! Crankcase,tank,wrap and a 51 top cover. Anyone need any of that ?


----------



## jayinnc.

*too much dew to mow!*

have company from west penn, 45 degrees here in thanksgiving NC. ( try finding that on a map! ) Need to mow & cut down some gum trees but that wont happen this weekend! Jay


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin boys and girls!



Morning AdamApple !


----------



## roncoinc

Went outside to work..
know what ?? to damn COLD out there !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Morning AdamApple !



John how does the paint in the HL mufflers hold up?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Heck,,you aint so cheap..
> when i was a kid i swallowed a quarter,,,,,mom only found two dimes in my diaper !



Now you owe me a half cup o' coffee!!! AND paper towels!! Good one right there Ron!!! LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Went outside to work..
> know what ?? to damn COLD out there !!



I see frost out there , I know its to dam cold to go out ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Did a little digging last night,found I have everything for this 55 Husky but the air filter. Not real sure I will keep it yet ? LOL Got some extra parts too ! Crankcase,tank,wrap and a 51 top cover. Anyone need any of that ?



Need an air filter ? 
what type it take ?
think a press in one and a screw on one ?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John how does the paint in the HL mufflers hold up?



Haven't ran one of them long nuff to know yet ?


----------



## roncoinc

Wanted to finish up the deck today,will wait till it warms up a bit.
this new section will make 37ft of deck 

Talk about cheap ?? i will have less than $200 in the whole thing all PT lumber


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Haven't ran one of them long nuff to know yet ?



Guess I will find out


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wanted to finish up the deck today,will wait till it warms up a bit.
> this new section will make 37ft of deck
> 
> Talk about cheap ?? i will have less than $200 in the whole thing all PT lumber



Looking dang good Ron !

Cheap azz ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Guess I will find out



Let me know how it holds up ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Let me know how it holds up ! LOL



Sure will

The forester mufflers the paint burns right off

That's what's in my 372 and I gotta sand blast and repaint it


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Sure will
> 
> The forester mufflers the paint burns right off
> 
> That's what's in my 372 and I gotta sand blast and repaint it



Bet its no different. LOL


----------



## IEL

I think summer is here. Almost had to take my shirt off splitting firewood yesterday, it was too warm out.


----------



## IEL

Oh yeah, morning guys.


----------



## IEL

Everyone gone back to sleep? Not that early... Or is everyone slacking, and actually doing work.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Everyone gone back to sleep? Not that early... Or is everyone slacking, and actually doing work.



Nah , phone calls. LOL Now its time to head to the shop !


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Nah , phone calls. LOL Now its time to head to the shop !



Perfect timing, I am just going out to finish that knife.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Did a little digging last night,found I have everything for this 55 Husky but the air filter. Not real sure I will keep it yet ? LOL Got some extra parts too ! Crankcase,tank,wrap and a 51 top cover. Anyone need any of that ?



I'm trying to build a 55.. when I get some time. I don't know what I may need out of that group but I'll let you know. What kind of air filter you need? I may be able to find you one John.



jayinnc. said:


> have company from west penn, 45 degrees here in thanksgiving NC. ( try finding that on a map! ) Need to mow & cut down some gum trees but that wont happen this weekend! Jay



Umm.. I know where that is.... and I'm fixing to mow. If you listen real close you'll hear my Onan singing along!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm trying to build a 55.. when I get some time. I don't know what I may need out of that group but I'll let you know. What kind of air filter you need? I may be able to find you one John.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm.. I know where that is.... and I'm fixing to mow. If you listen real close you'll hear my Onan singing along!



Its a funky shaped AF , not sure what shape you call it. LOL No big deal I can get a new one for it.
Just let me know if you want any of the left over 55 parts. I won't be building another one. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Its a funky shaped AF , not sure what shape you call it. LOL No big deal I can get a new one for it.
> Just let me know if you want any of the left over 55 parts. I won't be building another one. LOL



I'm not funky shaped:msp_sad:


----------



## sachsmo

roncoinc said:


> Wanted to finish up the deck today,will wait till it warms up a bit.
> this new section will make 37ft of deck
> 
> Talk about cheap ?? i will have less than $200 in the whole thing all PT lumber




The Tax Assessor here would value that at about 6 grand.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Its a funky shaped AF , not sure what shape you call it. LOL No big deal I can get a new one for it.
> Just let me know if you want any of the left over 55 parts. I won't be building another one. LOL



Well let me see what this cat has....I've got a surprise for you anyways. Sparky said you'd like it!


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well let me see what this cat has....I've got a surprise for you anyways. Sparky said you'd like it!



My offer is still good to pay shipping.


----------



## IEL

Finished the knife! :msp_w00t: Looks amazing, better than I expected. Very impressed with the blade. It took an even better edge than my frosts mora, and can be pushed as hard as I can against cast iron, with almost no edge damage. And it has some flexibility so I doubt I could snap it. Sort of a Scandinavian grind, with a really beefy blade. I am really looking forward to skinning a mule deer with it. I think it could be my nicest knife.
View attachment 291740
View attachment 291741
View attachment 291742
View attachment 291743


----------



## farrell

Kinda dead in here today!

Just got a call that my uncles garage burnt down!

Oh the old saws!

And all kinds of other stuff that can't be replaced!

Hope the Harley's are ok?


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Wow, that's horrible! So sorry to hear that.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Kinda dead in here today!
> 
> Just got a call that my uncles garage burnt down!
> 
> Oh the old saws!
> 
> And all kinds of other stuff that can't be replaced!
> 
> Hope the Harley's are ok?



Sure sorry to hear that ! Hope he can save something !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> My offer is still good to pay shipping.



You twos better watch it ! I will get even ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Just got one more saw sent home ! The 038 half breed. LOL Got a AF cover from Bryce,fit perfect !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sure sorry to hear that ! Hope he can save something !



Guess the side of the garage where all his mechanics tools were and vehicle lift, tire changer, welders, tool box etc.........

My mom said its bad!


----------



## tbone75

Sent messages out to get 5 more saws and one whacker out of here too ! LOL Moved a bunch of saws around so I can get into the shop ! Dang I have a lot of saws !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just got one more saw sent home ! The 038 half breed. LOL Got a AF cover from Bryce,fit perfect !



Why you keep usin my intials?

First you call me funky shaped and now a cover?

Not sure what I did to you:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Guess the side of the garage where all his mechanics tools were and vehicle lift, tire changer, welders, tool box etc.........
> 
> My mom said its bad!



Sounds very bad ! Long as no one got hurt,a lot of it can be replaced.



Back to the shop for a bit. Baked steak is cooking !!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Why you keep usin my intials?
> 
> First you call me funky shaped and now a cover?
> 
> Not sure what I did to you:msp_rolleyes:



I didn't use AA ?

AdamApple ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I didn't use AA ?
> 
> AdamApple ! :msp_w00t:



Your so mean to me sometimes :msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sounds very bad ! Long as no one got hurt,a lot of it can be replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the shop for a bit. Baked steak is cooking !!



Hmmmm , John's Baked steak .....
This comes to mind .


----------



## dancan

My latest Scandi cutter 

Light or dark for the scales ?


----------



## Eccentric

Dark.


----------



## AU_K2500

Did someone say steak? 

This is dinner!
View attachment 291754


----------



## IEL

dark.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Did someone say steak?
> 
> This is dinner!
> View attachment 291754



Those look nice , don't let John at them LOL


----------



## farrell

Who wants to stay up with me all night and BS while I flush fire hydrants?


----------



## dancan

You sharin' some of the pay ?


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> You sharin' some of the pay ?



The pay ain't great by any means

Its fun drivin round in a city truck with flashy lights causing minor localized flooding!

But some of the things I see are funny!

Best so far was the two college kids bein intimate in the open window with the lights on!


----------



## dancan

You know the drill , no pics , it didn't happen ......


----------



## Cantdog

Engine Explosion dyno room - YouTube


Dyno Run........Glad I didn't build that....ouch!!


----------



## dancan

Robin , your XXX runner boat engine is ready 

[video=youtube_share;c2eWHNSaSZU]http://youtu.be/c2eWHNSaSZU[/video]

Sorry John  no turbo for you .


----------



## Cantdog

Nice!!!!! I'll need a bigger prop!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hope you gots lots of sound deadning insulation , no need for radar , just use a dog for detection LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got one more Eeko put together and running ! Little 3400 !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Did someone say steak?
> 
> This is dinner!
> View attachment 291754



OMG !!! Cook that chit !!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> My latest Scandi cutter
> 
> Light or dark for the scales ?



Bone !!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Bone !!



I have Bamboo , not Bone .
And it's gonna be dark .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> You know the drill , no pics , it didn't happen ......



Cause this a family oriented site!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> My offer is still good to pay shipping.



I'll get it... 



tbone75 said:


> You twos better watch it ! I will get even ! :msp_sneaky:



We're young and move faster than the slug! 



farrell said:


> Who wants to stay up with me all night and BS while I flush fire hydrants?



Ohh good times! Best was when I flooded a 'Vette that the owner cut down no parking tape to park there in front of a hydrant. We had a main leaking under a major 4 lane through down town and we had to blow off some pressure to keep the road from collapsing...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone gone to bed early??


----------



## tbone75

I had to lay down for a bit. Back got to hurting real bad ? Seems to be OK now ? 
Looks like I didn't miss much !

SLACKERS !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I have Bamboo , not Bone .
> And it's gonna be dark .



Bamboo is just to plain,need something fancy ! Dark is good !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'll get it...
> 
> 
> 
> We're young and move faster than the slug!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh good times! Best was when I flooded a 'Vette that the owner cut down no parking tape to park there in front of a hydrant. We had a main leaking under a major 4 lane through down town and we had to blow off some pressure to keep the road from collapsing...



Moving fast won't help you two ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had a very good day cutting up rock maple for me firewood, split and piled a cord at home and then went up the lake to get the camp opened up for this year. Nice day but still a bit chilly out in the wind.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had a very good day cutting up rock maple for me firewood, split and piled a cord at home and then went up the lake to get the camp opened up for this year. Nice day but still a bit chilly out in the wind.



Sounds like you had a good day.

I did too until the back went wacky on me ? Finished that 038,built a Eeko 3400 and fine tuned a Stihl whacker. LOL Plus moved more saws around.


----------



## IEL

Working in the shop late, almost done the next blade. The air cutoff tool is dieing on me, it stalls with the slightest pressure. Ended up using one of the angle grinders. It worked fine as long as I kept cooling it with a wet rag.

Dan, that looks almost like a factory product, very nice work!


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Working in the shop late, almost done the next blade. The air cutoff tool is dieing on me, it stalls with the slightest pressure. Ended up using one of the angle grinders. It worked fine as long as I kept cooling it with a wet rag.
> 
> Dan, that looks almost like a factory product, very nice work!



Its a factory blade. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you had a good day.
> 
> I did too until the back went wacky on me ? Finished that 038,built a Eeko 3400 and fine tuned a Stihl whacker. LOL Plus moved more saws around.



With the sun out and the wind much softer than it was yesterday it was a good day to be on the water and up to the camp. I was using the Pioneer/Partner with the 028 piston in it when my BIL showed up with the Stihl MS170 he has been bragging about, his first new saw ever...LOL
He wrongly thought his saw would outcut an old Pioneer...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> With the sun out and the wind much softer than it was yesterday it was a good day to be on the water and up to the camp. I was using the Pioneer/Partner with the 028 piston in it when my BIL showed up with the Stihl MS170 he has been bragging about, his first new saw ever...LOL
> He wrongly thought his saw would outcut an old Pioneer...LOL



Just LITTLE WRONG ! LMAO !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just LITTLE WRONG ! LMAO !!!



After about three cuts he was not long putting it away. Guess I won`t be hearing much about that 170 any more....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> After about three cuts he was not long putting it away. Guess I won`t be hearing much about that 170 any more....LOL



That little turd couldn't hold a candle to that saw even if you hadn't worked it over. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That little turd couldn't hold a candle to that saw even if you hadn't worked it over. LOL



He used to hold Pioneers in disdain but is slowly learning the truth. He couldn`t get over an old 50cc Pioneer outcutting his mighty MS 170. Obviously he don`t know much about saws...LOL
I had one of my Pioneer P26`s there also and I think it would outcut that 170 but held off disgracing him too badly...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will start building another 038 for my Nephew now. LOL And rebuilding his 350 Husky ! But I did get one done for me ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will start building another 038 for my Nephew now. LOL And rebuilding his 350 Husky ! But I did get one done for me ! LOL



A 038 or a 350?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He used to hold Pioneers in disdain but is slowly learning the truth. He couldn`t get over an old 50cc Pioneer outcutting his mighty MS 170. Obviously he don`t know much about saws...LOL
> I had one of my Pioneer P26`s there also and I think it would outcut that 170 but held off disgracing him too badly...LOL



A 170 don't have much ! Only 35cc LOL The P26 would spank it real easy !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A 038 or a 350?



Nah , just that little Eeko for now. Need to build at least 2 more 350s to sell. QUICK ! Sold out ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A 170 don't have much ! Only 35cc LOL The P26 would spank it real easy !



I figured so but he would really be disgraced if I beat him with a saw that old. He did own an XL12 before getting this 170 and claims the 170 is faster...LOL ...He only cuts up old shipping pallets at his place...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> nah , just that little eeko for now. Need to build at least 2 more 350s to sell. Quick ! Sold out ! Lol



o i c.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I figured so but he would really be disgraced if I beat him with a saw that old. He did own an XL12 before getting this 170 and claims the 170 is faster...LOL ...He only cuts up old shipping pallets at his place...LOL



That little 170 should be just fine for that.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> o i c.



Really surprised I am even selling any saws right now ? Should be whackers now ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That little 170 should be just fine for that.



I told him he should get a MS 270 if he really wanted a fast saw...LOL
He might just fall for that...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Really surprised I am even selling any saws right now ? Should be whackers now ! LOL



I like to cut up my firewood now to use 2-3 years from now. It is just the right temps here now and the flies are not out for 2-3 weeks from now. Good time of year to get things done up outdoors.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I told him he should get a MS 270 if he really wanted a fast saw...LOL
> He might just fall for that...LOL



Not real sure about one of them either ? A little better maybe ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like to cut up my firewood now to use 2-3 years from now. It is just the right temps here now and the flies are not out for 2-3 weeks from now. Good time of year to get things done up outdoors.



Could be whats going on around here ? No bugs is a huge plus !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not real sure about one of them either ? A little better maybe ?



They are not bad, I have run both the 280 and 270. In small wood with a sharp chain they do quite well.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are not bad, I have run both the 280 and 270. In small wood with a sharp chain they do quite well.



The MS250 is close as I have ran. It was OK,45cc I think ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The MS250 is close as I have ran. It was OK,45cc I think ?



I have fixed up 3 of those 025`s and they found new homes....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Its a factory blade. LOL



I thought it looked a bit too good........ It was either dan is a very good bladesmith (almost too good..), or it was factory. I kindof suspected it... Just didn't want to say anything incase it wasn't factory.

Anyways, night guys, I have school tomorrow...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry , bout time for me too.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I thought it looked a bit too good........ It was either dan is a very good bladesmith (almost too good..), or it was factory. I kindof suspected it... Just didn't want to say anything incase it wasn't factory.
> 
> Anyways, night guys, I have school tomorrow...



Nite


----------



## farrell

Everybody went to bed now I have cause minor localized flooding by myself :msp_sad:


----------



## farrell

Slackerzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## dancan

Flood away my friend !
As least you're not ZZZzzzZZZzzzZlackin .



IEL said:


> ....
> 
> Dan, that looks almost like a factory product, very nice work!



Enzo Trapper , O1 steel .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Flood away my friend !
> As least you're not ZZZzzzZZZzzzZlackin .
> 
> 
> 
> Enzo Trapper , O1 steel .



01 Stihl???????? Never heard of that model......07, 08, 026, 036 etc.......'course I ain't a Steal guy.....


----------



## dancan

It just dawned on me why you don't have Stihl saw , no one has given you one yet .




Cheep cheep cheep ......


----------



## tbone75

Slug checking in,sorta awake. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ladies. Off to the new mine today.

Its kinda blowing my mind that I'm going to work with tree service equipment and aerials all day! Altec even makes chippers (I didn't know that). Its a big change of pace from store fixtures!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning fellow slackers! Nothing like waking up on a Monday with a splitting headache and a a stack of voice mail on the work phone from the weekend. I think I'll ignore them in the order in which they were received. :msp_w00t:



AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ladies. Off to the new mine today.
> 
> Its kinda blowing my mind that I'm going to work with tree service equipment and aerials all day! Altec even makes chippers (I didn't know that). Its a big change of pace from store fixtures!



Good luck Sparky! If you need me to go get those parts in Raleigh.. let me know. They aren't far from the office... probably an hour from you!


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. You sure have been slacking, normally I have 5 pages to catch up on.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

You're right Geoff... slackers all the way around!


----------



## tbone75

Busy morning for the Slug ! Got a Husky 350 ready to put a new P&C on. Just sent 4 saws and a whacker out the door ! Seems there are stihl 5 more saws and one whacker waiting to be picked up ! LOL Had more saws done than I thought ! LOL Guess thee were 15 saws laying here waiting to go home all at once ! No wonder I was whining ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Think of all of the space you have freed up now!


----------



## tbone75

Taking a little back break now. Hope to get another saw put together today !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Think of all of the space you have freed up now!



I can walk into the shop now ! And have some room on the benches !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I can walk into the shop now ! And have some room on the benches !



Alright so you are back on the buying band wagon!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright so you are back on the buying band wagon!



No!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl have 28-1/2 more of mine to finish before any more buying !


----------



## IEL

John, I have a spare box-o-saw if you want it. I think it has a unrepairable ms170 (my former door stop), and half a stihl 08s. :msp_sneaky: am I helping?


----------



## IEL

Actually, that 08s has what I believe to be an unused mahle p & c which I need for my other 08s. The rest of that box is about $2 of scrap magnesium....


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Actually, that 08s has what I believe to be an unused mahle p & c which I need for my other 08s. The rest of that box is about $2 of scrap magnesium....



Thanks , but don't need it. LOL I have 2 boxes of 017/018 stuff to put together now ! LOL Don't want a 08s , just to old and ugly ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Thanks , but to maintain my previous statement, I don't need it. LOL I have 2 boxes of 017/018 stuff to put together now ! LOL Most people don't want a 08s , just to old and ugly but I have love for all saws! LOL Give me a few days and ask again and I'll have fallen off the wagon!



There I fixed it for ya bud! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> There I fixed it for ya bud! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Real smart azz , aint ya ! :msp_sneaky:

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I've been called worse...much much worse. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time ! Dried beef and swiss !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've been called worse...much much worse. :msp_biggrin:



Me too ! Many many times !


----------



## tbone75

2-X wives and 3-X live ins.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm sure one superintendent was calling me worse than that this AM. He called once Saturday afternoon, three times yesterday, and again this morning at 6:40. Normally I'd answer the phone call this morning but I didn't today just on principle that all of his voice mails this weekend could have been solved by opening his plans up. Too lazy to look up the answer so he'll bother me all weekend? Nah.. 

The voice mail I left him was interesting to say the least....


----------



## tbone75

Lunch is over,back to the Hoosky !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> 2-X wives and 3-X live ins.



And you 'aint learned yet..... :tongue2:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Lunch is over,back to the Hoosky !



Lucky you..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I wonder how Sparky is holding up his first day at the new gig? He's not messing around on AS... setting a bad precedent if you ask me.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm sure one superintendent was calling me worse than that this AM. He called once Saturday afternoon, three times yesterday, and again this morning at 6:40. Normally I'd answer the phone call this morning but I didn't today just on principle that all of his voice mails this weekend could have been solved by opening his plans up. Too lazy to look up the answer so he'll bother me all weekend? Nah..
> 
> The voice mail I left him was interesting to say the least....



Maybe he can't read ? LOL Seems how they made bosses where I worked,couldn't do anything else,make them a boss. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I wonder how Sparky is holding up his first day at the new gig? He's not messing around on AS... setting a bad precedent if you ask me.



May keep a close eye on him the first few days. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Maybe he can't read ? LOL Seems how they made bosses where I worked,couldn't do anything else,make them a boss. LOL



He kept telling me "I'm just an old farm boy from TN.." and I told him that I am a farm boy and we called people that act like him f*($in' idiots! 



tbone75 said:


> May keep a close eye on him the first few days. LOL



Yeah...maybe so...


----------



## farrell

It's alright fellas!

I'm awake now:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lunch time, then off to the grind again. Since its a real nice day here I will get some more chainsawing in this evening.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lunch time, then off to the grind again. Since its a real nice day here I will get some more chainsawing in this evening.



I planned on running a saw a bit this evening before giving it to my brother but I woke up with a headache this morning and it's been building all day.... I think I'll pass on saws this evening.


----------



## farrell

I'm uber tired but guess what I get to do it again tonight and the next ten nights after!

Not sure why I say yes to doin it

Oh yeah I remember that almighty dollar!

But it's not hard and it ain't bad

But 15hr days blow!

Work sleep repeat


----------



## tbone75

One Husky 350 all put together with a new top end. If I can keep the back from getting to POed at me,going to try for another saw put together ! :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Got the parts and fixed up the last whacker too ! Suppose to already run ? Check that in a bit.


----------



## tbone75

Only have 4 or 5 more 350s to put together.


----------



## tbone75

Don't think I should have sit down, UGH ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Think I can get up and go again ? LOL Just needed a little break.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Head finally feels better. Finally got up and went played on the D5 for a little bit. Sun and diesel smoke is therapeutic when stuck in an office!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> No!!!!



Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhahhahahhahhh *cough* Ha !


----------



## farrell

Oh it's gonna be a long nite!:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dancan

Ron since he shaved and got into the deck building business .


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas. Busy first day. Think I'm really gonna like it here. Everyone kept asking if I'd flown in a bucket yet.....nope. But were having an open house for customers and Thursday and apparently there will be a 150' aerial unit.....they want to stick me in it.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ron since he shaved and got into the deck building business .



He`s not blue anymore!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 2-X wives and 3-X live ins.



Now that interesting....................
got me to thinking.................
never been married.....................
live in's ??

for a good 20 yr stetch about two to three a year !!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> He`s not blue anymore!!



Dan must have got tired with the paint program


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas. Busy first day. Think I'm really gonna like it here. Everyone kept asking if I'd flown in a bucket yet.....nope. But were having an open house for customers and Thursday and apparently there will be a 150' aerial unit.....they want to stick me in it.....



Ohh that'll be a good one there. Last time I went up in a bucket it was over 401 in downtown 5:00 traffic. I'll show you that intersection some time... No fun at all!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Dan must have got tired with the paint program



Not savey enough to know how to do it LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now that interesting....................
> got me to thinking.................
> never been married.....................
> live in's ??
> 
> for a good 20 yr stetch about two to three a year !!!



Thought I was bad ! WOW !! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Try any of them a second time Ron ? I only did that once,but she had a set of fake DDs ! :msp_w00t:

Stihl couldn't take her more than a month. LOL


----------



## little possum

Why you guys havin all the fun without me!? 70' in the bucket was enough for me! NC needs to have a GTG! Or you fellas should ride up to Halifax


----------



## tbone75

Got my second saw of the day put together ! Was running till I went to tune it in a log, SOB died like you hit the switch ? Nuff for the day !
Little Eeko. LOL


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Why you guys havin all the fun without me!? 70' in the bucket was enough for me! NC needs to have a GTG! Or you fellas should ride up to Halifax



Whatcha ya waitin on ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

You are hardly off the ground til you pass 100' level, no dif at 100 than it is at 500'.

You guys remember this one,
http://edge.liveleak.com/80281E/u/u/ll2_player_files/mp55/player.swf?config=http://www.liveleak.com/player?a=config%26item_token=07b_1284580365%26embed=1


----------



## tbone75

Put that 350 all together today,went to dig out a top cover,don't have one with the primer bulb hole in it ! 5 or 6 others,but none like that ! CHIT ! Now I got to go find one! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are hardly off the ground til you pass 100' level, no dif at 100 than it is at 500'.



I went to 90' on one of them old TV towers.Don't care to ever do that again ! Dang thing would sway 10' in all directions ! :msp_scared:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I went to 90' on one of them old TV towers.Don't care to ever do that again ! Dang thing would sway 10' in all directions ! :msp_scared:



Heights don't bother me

Done tree service as a climber

Gone repelling and mountain climbing

What was scares me is that sudden stop at the end of the fall!!!


----------



## little possum

tbone75 said:


> Whatcha ya waitin on ?



To throw a GTG? We had a couple, sure is a lot of work! And we dont cut as much as we were. Gmaw and Gpaw moved and quit burnin and with a real full time job, spare time for me is at a minimum. Dad cant do very much by hisself handling the wood anymore. He keeps the shop warm though.
But you guys are welcome to stop and talk here anytime!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I went to 90' on one of them old TV towers.Don't care to ever do that again ! Dang thing would sway 10' in all directions ! :msp_scared:



Guess you can`t watch this one John

http://edge.liveleak.com/80281E/u/u/ll2_player_files/mp55/player.swf?config=http://www.liveleak.com/player?a=config%26item_token=07b_1284580365%26embed=1


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess you can`t watch this one John
> 
> http://edge.liveleak.com/80281E/u/u/ll2_player_files/mp55/player.swf?config=http://www.liveleak.com/player?a=config%26item_token=07b_1284580365%26embed=1



Nope , what is it about?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nope , what is it about?



Climbing a pole tower 1768' high to change the clearance light bulb.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Climbing a pole tower 1768' high to change the clearance light bulb.



I'll pass ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

I gotts nothing........nice day here...sunny but a cool SE breeze off the ocean kept it from being real nice. Drove down to Stonington around 2:15 Pm ...low tide.... needed to inspect my outhaul and make sure it was stihl in good order....was fouled with old seaweed and other flotsam....All good now...outboard will go down before the end of the week.......gotta get out to camp....also was given a car out there if I want it.....68 Saab 95 Station Wagon...LOL!! two door.....14,000 original miles.....Ford v4...four on th tree!!! Had a good friend check it out for me says it's solid as a rock....Summer people used it 3 weeks a yr and kept it in an old dry barn.....they are replacing it with an electric golf cart!!!......58 Hoss I think.....real screamer..only the second yr 4 stroke Saabs......66 and before were water cooled, 3 cyl., 750CC 2 smokes......getting it back is no problem as I have to run a barge out there twice this summer anyway.....free!!!! cheep..cheep..cheep.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I gotts nothing........nice day here...sunny but a cool SE breeze off the ocean kept it from being real nice. Drove down to Stonington around 2:15 Pm ...low tide.... needed to inspect my outhaul and make sure it was stihl in good order....was fouled with old seaweed and other flotsam....All good now...outboard will go down before the end of the week.......gotta get out to camp....also was given a car out there if I want it.....68 Saab 95 Station Wagon...LOL!! two door.....14,000 original miles.....Ford v4...four on th tree!!! Had a good friend check it out for me says it's solid as a rock....Summer people used it 3 weeks a yr and kept it in an old dry barn.....they are replacing it with an electric golf cart!!!......58 Hoss I think.....real screamer..only the second yr 4 stroke Saabs......66 and before were water cooled, 3 cyl., 750CC 2 smokes......getting it back is no problem as I have to run a barge out there twice this summer anyway.....free!!!! cheep..cheep..cheep.......



When I worked at that body shop we restored 2 of the old 2 stroke SAABs ! Both 4 of the tree ! UGLY !!! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> When I worked at that body shop we restored 2 of the old 2 stroke SAABs ! Both 4 of the tree ! UGLY !!! LOL



Wadayameen ugly???? Just look like a "Smilin Frog" zall.......LOL!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

If I remember my history...... those yrs had "Free Wheelin" too.....LOL!! Gotts ta have good brakes!!!!!...LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Wadayameen ugly???? Just look like a "Smilin Frog" zall.......LOL!!!!



OK they was FUGLY ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Couldn`t be much more homely than one of these,


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> If I remember my history...... those yrs had "Free Wheelin" too.....LOL!! Gotts ta have good brakes!!!!!...LOL!!!!



Don't know , I drove them from outside the shop to inside the shop. LOL Never did find reverse ? We just pushed them back. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Couldn`t be much more homely than one of these,



Very similar.......but the Saabs were rounder, smoother...Hawter...LOL!! That Citroen was the original "Smiling Frog"...but they too, got a lot smoother in the larger, later models...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Very similar.......but the Saabs were rounder, smoother...Hawter...LOL!! That Citroen was the original "Smiling Frog"...but they too, got a lot smoother in the larger, later models...



Yeah, Citroen made some very nice bigger cars. There was a Senator that had a summer place near me when I was growing up. I looked after the property and buildings for him and his wife, cut grass and kept the pool clean. They had a white Citroen 2CV , 2 cylinder aircooled they only drove when down in the summer for two weeks. The car was a 1961 with less than 6 thou miles on it.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Don't know , I drove them from outside the shop to inside the shop. LOL Never did find reverse ? We just pushed them back. LOL




LOL!! You have to push the shifter in (towards the steering column) in neutral, then forward and down.....next to fourth.....to go backwards.....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

1968 Saab;


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! You have to push the shifter in (towards the steering column) in neutral, then forward and down.....next to fourth.....to go backwards.....LOL!!



Just like the Fiat 4 on the tree.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! You have to push the shifter in (towards the steering column) in neutral, then forward and down.....next to fourth.....to go backwards.....LOL!!



Yer about 35 yrs. late ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> 1968 Saab;




Yep but that's a 96 sedan.....the one I'm looking at is a 95.....2 door wagon...exact same just SW version


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yer about 35 yrs. late ! :msp_sneaky:



Hey I was around......how do ya think I know dis chit??? You coulda just asked!!! LOLLOL!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

There was a family, Mosher was their last name that always had one or more of the old Saabs in their yard. One is still there in the backyard, its gold in color and from the mid to late50`s


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep but that's a 96 sedan.....the one I'm looking at is a 95.....2 door wagon...exact same just SW version



Yep,..only put up the pict to show the front clip, smilin frog grille.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..only put up the pict to show the front clip, smilin frog grille.




LOLOL!!! You hit the nail on the head there Jerry!! The one I'm going to look at is white too!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL!!! You hit the nail on the head there Jerry!! The one I'm going to look at is white too!!!



That will make one heck of a cool buggy back on the mainland.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That will make one heck of a cool buggy back on the mainland.



LOL!! Yeah fill it full of red Swedish saws and head to the next GTG!!!!........probably wouldn't haul more than 5-6 at a time....LOL!! According to my book this is classed as a 7 passenger auto......damn it ain't more than 4' wide......2 in front.....3 in back and 2 more in jump seats in th way back......not me!!!!

Actually if it's as good as I hope...I plan on going right through it...brakes, exhaust...what ever it may need to be safe and operational and give it to my daughter for her first car....she actually likes the look........and she needs to learn some old school gear changing........if it even has a radio...you know it's just AM!!!!!!


----------



## IEL

Finally done for the day. I am almost done the second knife of the week. I will put up some pictures when I finish. I got so tired of hand filing, and emery paper, that I decided to get out my old bench grinders. I have an old belt drive one I have converted into the most useful machine ever. Pull all the guards off, remove wheels. Put a drill chuck on the end of the shafts. Got he idea from an old blacksmithing book. A rubber backing pad (the sort you put in a drill for body work) turns sanding the blade to a shine from a 2 hour job, to a 5 minute one. A die grinder stone turns the filing of the bevel from an hour job to a 2 minute one. Sanding drums make fast work of curves. I am going to put another buffing wheel on the other end, just to round it out. I will grab a picture when I am out next.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Yeah fill it full of red Swedish saws and head to the next GTG!!!!........probably wouldn't haul more than 5-6 at a time....LOL!! According to my book this is classed as a 7 passenger auto......damn it ain't more than 4' wide......2 in front.....3 in back and 2 more in jump seats in th way back......not me!!!!
> 
> Actually if it's as good as I hope...I plan on going right through it...brakes, exhaust...what ever it may need to be safe and operational and give it to my daughter for her first car....she actually likes the look........and she needs to learn some old school gear changing........if it even has a radio...you know it's just AM!!!!!!



I have read where they will easily haul 1,000 lbs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## farrell

Hello?

Is anybody there?

It's dark and I can hear laughing..........


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hello?
> 
> Is anybody there?
> 
> It's dark and I can hear laughing..........



Hey Adam!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
I think Adam is busy walkin' his Husqee watering fire hydrants .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have read where they will easily haul 1,000 lbs.



That's probably true.........just from memory they weren't overpowered..........hopefully I'll get out there in the next couple days and check it out...I'll get some pics...



It's a "Window Scraper" here this morning......28 degrees......


----------



## dancan

Ha ! we gots you beat ! 29 here LOL
Sure keeps the tick count low .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Ha ! we gots you beat ! 29 here LOL
> Sure keeps the tick count low .



Yeah but the cussed little buggers are stihl out.......picked 1 off Hoss yesterday.......


----------



## dancan

If there's 1 you know there's more ...........


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> If there's 1 you know there's more ...........




True........we never had any ticks around here until 15-20 yrs ago........have to keep poison on the dogs 10 months of the yr now because of the damn deer ticks (lyme decease) My last Aussie got lyme when he was about 15.......took him out......it was sad....he could just get around...joints all gone...picking him up was just like picking up a bag of dry sticks......had to stop calling him by name... was just to much to bear.....his full name was Zippy One......he was wicked fast and agile when younger....called him Zip for short. Learned my lesson with dog names.....no more "Action" names....


----------



## roncoinc

Dang,,like winter came back !

no decking today,,prob look at those three saws dropped off last week.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. 
Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbone75

Woke up to the house smelling like smoke ! One little piece of wood smoldering in that stove from yesterday. Guess the chimney got to cold to draft ? Doors and windows open now airing things out !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

That's no good. Went and got chilly here last night but supposed to be 70* here today.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's no good. Went and got chilly here last night but supposed to be 70* here today.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2



60 something here today,rain tomorrow again. Got to do some mowing today,I guess. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Think i'm going to fire up the stove today also.
maybe dig something out of the freezer to put on top of it.

need to find a piece of wood to try out my new oly 950 on,,just to see how it does for a 50cc saw.


----------



## tbone75

May have over did it just a little yesterday. LOL Kinda slow starting this morning.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Think i'm going to fire up the stove today also.
> maybe dig something out of the freezer to put on top of it.
> 
> need to find a piece of wood to try out my new oly 950 on,,just to see how it does for a 50cc saw.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Looks like its in nice shape.

Got a guy bringing a Oly over to fix. Wonder how hard parts are to find ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Think i'm going to fire up the stove today also.
> maybe dig something out of the freezer to put on top of it.
> 
> need to find a piece of wood to try out my new oly 950 on,,just to see how it does for a 50cc saw.



Mine is already going ! LOL Better go check it and close the doors back up. Seems to be aired out now. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks like its in nice shape.
> 
> Got a guy bringing a Oly over to fix. Wonder how hard parts are to find ?



When i went loking for parts for the oly 945,i couldnt find any.
prob fin af and stuff like that.
got a 945 for parts now.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> When i went loking for parts for the oly 945,i couldnt find any.
> prob fin af and stuff like that.
> got a 945 for parts now.



I don't know what size it is ? All he said was it don't run. LOL


----------



## tbone75

My machinist buddy is coming over today,going to look this Craftsman over.See if we can bore out the rod for a 12mm pin ?


----------



## tbone75

Got 2 more free saws coming whenever the guy digs them out. No idea what they are ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sounds like the price is right!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sounds like the price is right!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2



If there like the last ones he gave me , won't be worth much. LOL But free is good !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey if nothing else they make good door stops!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey if nothing else they make good door stops!



The last ones I just passed them om. LOL Little XL2,Frontier/Skill and a P26 I did keep for parts.

This ol guy is 73 and stihl climbing trees ! Hes in better shape than me by a long shot !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

What can I say.. they don't make them like that any more....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> What can I say.. they don't make them like that any more....



Got a pile of them XL2s already ! Ron fixed me up with them a while back. LOL Made 3 runners and stihl got a Bandit to finish.Want to make it auto oil,just can't find a carb to work right. Got another old all metal one from my X-FIL not long ago. LOL Nice shape,low compression.
Don't want no more of them !


----------



## IEL

Morning slackers. Coffee time.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Morning slackers. Coffee time.



We're not all slackers.. some of us have been up jawin' for some time now!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Think i'm going to fire up the stove today also.
> maybe dig something out of the freezer to put on top of it.
> 
> need to find a piece of wood to try out my new oly 950 on,,just to see how it does for a 50cc saw.



There was a time that`s the only saw I wanted to run, I would pick it over all the rest , carried it everywhere. Always had it on the sled or in the skiboose, on the bike when the snow was not too deep to run. That saw has more miles on it than any other I own. Its twin is sidelined needing a module, only need one running as I don`t even pick it up any more, likely been 5 or more years since I seen either one. They are buried under a mountain of other saws....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks like its in nice shape.
> 
> Got a guy bringing a Oly over to fix. Wonder how hard parts are to find ?



I have had much better luck finding parts for 50 year old IEL and Pioneer saws than for finding anything for an OLY. One of my OLY 950`s lost fire early on and I never found a module for it, the second one is still in fine running shape, one will just be parts for the other. I did find a used module once but when I got it it would not fire on either saw....:msp_mad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see tumbleweeds rolling past and puffs of dust swirling about.




Where is everyone today? Lunch time here and no one has posted since my last post,..quiet......very quiet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well then I am going out to load some saws,fuel and oil and off to cut up some more wood, a truckload for my friend Tom....BBL.


----------



## tbone75

Running a little behind on lunch today !


----------



## tbone75

Put another carb on my little Eeko.Fired right off,sounded good ! Started cutting into a log to tune it,locked up tighter Robins wallet ! LOL
Tore it all apart to find a screw stuck in between the jug and flywheel ! Looks like a recoil screw ? Now to put it back together again ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Put another carb on my little Eeko.Fired right off,sounded good ! Started cutting into a log to tune it,locked up tighter Robins wallet ! LOL
> Tore it all apart to find a screw stuck in between the jug and flywheel ! Looks like a recoil screw ? Now to put it back together again ! LOL



He,,heeee,heee,,, 
I dunno,,i think i could give Robin a run for his,,, uh,,,change ?


----------



## roncoinc

Hey !!

i made it into the shop today,,even picked some tools up off the floor and set em on the bench,to be put away latwe 

i had to unplug power to the shop couple days ago ,alarm and camera was working on the back up battery.
found the charger wont charge if it dont see enuf voltage in the battery for referance,,it is more of a battery " maintainer " than a charger.
so the battery dint have enuf juice to power the cam and alarm,brot it in the house to give it a charge while making clam cakes for lunch 
then hook everything back up and maybe "look" at a saw ??


----------



## roncoinc

Got a call from a guy i killed some pesky trees for last year.
seemed his wife was so happy with the increased sunlight she wants 20-30 more killed .
oak and maple from 18in to 24in 
LOT's of firewood !!
will be sharing it with another guy i cut at the same place with last year.

ROPE !!!! i need rope !!! what i was using the guy took back


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sounds like everyone is out making good use of day light. Just went and picked up some glyphosphate and fixing to go back to billing land. I hate computer work and to think it was once a career path I considered.....

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> He,,heeee,heee,,,
> I dunno,,i think i could give Robin a run for his,,, uh,,,change ?



You got a point there ! Not sure who could win that battle ? Think you both have some new 1969 dollar bills in them wallets !


----------



## tbone75

Machinist buddy just left,had a good visit. Wants me to go do some fishing with him soon. 
Showed him some saws he hadn't seen yet,he liked that 041. Kept talking about his FILs 041 , first saw he ever used. Found its way into his trunk before he left !  Acted like I gave him a million dollars ! LOL Never said he was all that bright. LOL Just a good machinist. LOL
Plus I get all the machine work I ever want or need free ! LOL Just glad that heavy ugly thing is gone ! LOL
Gave him a foot of fuel line for a whacker he is trying to fix. LOL Said he will bring it back after he screws it up. LOL Told him to just leave it here,but he wants to try. LOL Told him get it going I will send ya 20 more to fix ! 

Said I will need to pull the crank out of this saw so he can bore the rod out. No problem on that ! LOL If there aint enough meat to do it,he will make them bushings. Got a couple 3 cranks to play with. LOL


Guess I should go mow grass now,saws gots to wait. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## IEL

Lunch time! Got a pizza going.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ahh that's awesome you were able to make him that excited John. Those kinds of smiles are priceless. I know when I showed up for dad's birthday last year and pulled a Blue Super XL out of the truck for him that he'd wanted to put together for 20 years.... I don't think money could have bought that smile. Every time he pulls that loud reed valve brick out he calls me now! 

Good luck with the mowing.. I'm up to twice a week now myself.


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,,,,,i decided the grill on the deck was in the way..

so i built an extension for it to get it out of the way but stihl accesable..











End of the 37ft of deck is at the end of my raised bed box garden,,needed something for the peas and chery tomatoes to climb,,so some lattice took care of that..










not finished yet but close..


----------



## roncoinc

Rainy,cool,drizzly,damp,blah day,,,,,,went to the shop.

customers oh32.
was given to him,owner couldnt get it running.
HE couldnt get it running.
said he squirted mix into the air filter and stihl wouldnt fire !
pulled the AF off and WTF !!!!!!! ???????????

somebody had stuffed the carb throat full of a piece of cloth !!!
runs fine now


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,,,,i decided the grill on the deck was in the way..
> 
> so i built an extension for it to get it out of the way but stihl accesable..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of the 37ft of deck is at the end of my raised bed box garden,,needed something for the peas and chery tomatoes to climb,,so some lattice took care of that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not finished yet but close..



Looking good there Ron! You've been busy with yourself there.



roncoinc said:


> Rainy,cool,drizzly,damp,blah day,,,,,,went to the shop.
> 
> customers oh32.
> was given to him,owner couldnt get it running.
> HE couldnt get it running.
> said he squirted mix into the air filter and stihl wouldnt fire !
> pulled the AF off and WTF !!!!!!! ???????????
> 
> somebody had stuffed the carb throat full of a piece of cloth !!!
> runs fine now



Funny how that works; no air no bang. I always have loved an easy fix.


----------



## roncoinc

Second saw,,homie XL2.
will fire off if force fed,,def needs a carb kit.
didnt want to work on it.
in fact i dont want to work on anybody else's saws anymore...
told him $50 to get it all right with everything.
ussuall,air filter,fuel lines,carb rebuild,dress bar,chain,etc..
said $100 get a brand new wood shark with a warranty !! 
even has a chain brake !!
got out of that one


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Looking good there Ron! You've been busy with yourself there.
> Funny how that works; no air no bang. I always have loved an easy fix.



Yeh,,TO busy !!

look around,,you can see i have a bunch of trees i need to kill..
they keep growing and encroaching !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,,,,i decided the grill on the deck was in the way..
> 
> so i built an extension for it to get it out of the way but stihl accesable..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of the 37ft of deck is at the end of my raised bed box garden,,needed something for the peas and chery tomatoes to climb,,so some lattice took care of that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not finished yet but close..



Looks great Ron ! But I see that crows foot laying there. :msp_sneaky: Pulling nails are ya ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Rainy,cool,drizzly,damp,blah day,,,,,,went to the shop.
> 
> customers oh32.
> was given to him,owner couldnt get it running.
> HE couldnt get it running.
> said he squirted mix into the air filter and stihl wouldnt fire !
> pulled the AF off and WTF !!!!!!! ???????????
> 
> somebody had stuffed the carb throat full of a piece of cloth !!!
> runs fine now



032 , YUK !! LOL
Love them easy fixes !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,TO busy !!
> 
> look around,,you can see i have a bunch of trees i need to kill..
> they keep growing and encroaching !!



They aint rubbing the house yet, let them grow! Bigger fire wood ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the back yard mowed,the rest can wait a little longer. LOL
I am going back to the saws !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks great Ron ! But I see that crows foot laying there. :msp_sneaky: Pulling nails are ya ? :hmm3grin2orange:



Yup,,poulan nails,,used lumber comes that way most times ,,


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see tumbleweeds rolling past and puffs of dust swirling about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is everyone today? Lunch time here and no one has posted since my last post,..quiet......very quiet.




Hey Jerry. How you been? GOT to get on here more.


----------



## farrell

Is it time for bed yet?

Got a whoppin 3.5 hours of sleep this mornin before my brother called needin help

Gonna be another long azz nite!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry. How you been? GOT to get on here more.



Doing good uncle Rob, some work, some vacation some sawin and hope to get some fishing in soon.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Woke up to the house smelling like smoke ! One little piece of ....... Doors and windows open now airing things out !



John , didn't your mother ever tell you not to eat in bed ?








farrell said:


> Is it time for bed yet?
> 
> Got a whoppin 3.5 hours of sleep this mornin before my brother called needin help
> 
> Gonna be another long azz nite!!!!



Bring a Husqee with you , it'll keep you company at a low and uneventful pace ......


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,TO busy !!
> 
> look around,,you can see i have a bunch of trees i need to kill..
> they keep growing and encroaching !!



I can lend you my FS550 to trim back them little weeds .....


----------



## Cantdog

Deck, pool and raised beds are looking good Ron........John??? Don't let Ron fool ya....I bet he straightened out every one of those nails and reused them...

Speaking of reusing......I lost my plastic fuel tank today.....it's what I drain any questionable saw gas into....then use it to wash parts. I took the metal outboard tank out of the boat, put in a pint of oil and headed off to the gas station to fill the truck and this boat tank so I can test fire the motor here in the yard, hooked up to the garden hose and make sure all is well before she goes overboard. So I pump in 6 gals in the tank, fill the truck and head back to the shop.....get there and smell gas as soon as I get out...???? Great!!! I see gas leaking out of a tiny rust bubble about halfway up the end of the tank!!! EEK!!! I see those nickels getting away faster than an empty beer can in a windy parking lot!!! So I stand it on end and go drain out the plastic tank that I never liked in the boat..couldn't remember why....get the fuel transferred and swap the fuel hose over.....has the typical OMC quick connects....hook it to the tank.....go to move the tank and fuel squirts out around the tank side quick connect....AH...then I remember the aftermarket make fuel connector on the tank is not secured the same way as OEM and is pitiful. It will allow air into the fuel line and starve and stop the motor.....besides the leaking.....I don't swap tanks so I cut the connector off the fuel line and got a 5/16 threaded hose barb and hooked it up solid.....all better now. PITA but very glad I found it here rather than halfway to the island!!!! Or found the 6 gals of mix in the bilge at some point......Boom like that!!! LOLOL!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Glad you found that leak Robin. Had a situation with the wrong fuel pump put on an OMC stern drive boat that put 20 gallons in the bilge and ended with a big bang. Boat didn't make it in under its own power. Marine safety is pretty big on my list.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Glad you found that leak Robin. Had a situation with the wrong fuel pump put on an OMC stern drive boat that put 20 gallons in the bilge and ended with a big bang. Boat didn't make it in under its own power. Marine safety is pretty big on my list.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2



LOL!! Yeah there is something really wrong with being surrounded by ocean and the only thing that isn't water is burning....or exploding!!!


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Bring a Husqee with you , it'll keep you company at a low and uneventful pace ......



But none of them need any work done to them

Could cut trees and pizzoff the natives:msp_biggrin:

Fire the 372 up in the middle of town at 3am

That be funny!

Thot bout takin one of the puppies tho


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I can lend you my FS550 to trim back them little weeds .....



Kinda looks like NS dont it ?? 
some of em almost 12 in thick !! 
may take a 60 or 70cc stihl to cut them hige things down !! 
or a 40cc ryobi of the same power..


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Kinda looks like NS dont it ??
> some of em almost 12 in thick !!
> may take a 60 or 70cc stihl to cut them hige things down !!
> or a 40cc ryobi of the same power..



Yup , just like home 
The 394 would be a blast , just 'cause we can but the FS550 would get the Job done without bending over LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Deck, pool and raised beds are looking good Ron........John??? Don't let Ron fool ya....I bet he straightened out every one of those nails and reused them...
> QUOTE]
> 
> You tryin to be cute there buddy ??
> what wrong with recycling fasteners ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Yup , just like home
> The 394 would be a blast , just 'cause we can but the FS550 would get the Job done without bending over LOL



I wus thnkin bout puttin a 14in bar on the 394 just fer fun


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deck, pool and raised beds are looking good Ron........John??? Don't let Ron fool ya....I bet he straightened out every one of those nails and reused them...
> QUOTE]
> 
> You tryin to be cute there buddy ??
> what wrong with recycling fasteners ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I see you didn't use them all.....had some leftovers......musta gone one nail in each joist in an alternating pattern........2 nails is way overrated, excessive....flagrantly wasteful.....LOL!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I wus thnkin bout puttin a 14in bar on the 394 just fer fun



9 or a 10 pin ?


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I see you didn't use them all.....had some leftovers......musta gone one nail in each joist in an alternating pattern........2 nails is way overrated, excessive....flagrantly wasteful.....LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They hold better if you pounded em in all crooked like , no wasted energy straitnen um out ......
Click to expand...


----------



## dancan

John , throw some more wood in the fire !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Cantdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They hold better if you pounded em in all crooked like , no wasted energy straitnen um out ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do.........
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I see you didn't use them all.....had some leftovers......musta gone one nail in each joist in an alternating pattern........2 nails is way overrated, excessive....flagrantly wasteful.....LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EACH joist ????
Click to expand...


----------



## dancan

Pewlan ownerz related to Huusqee ownerz ???


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , didn't your mother ever tell you not to eat in bed ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring a Husqee with you , it'll keep you company at a low and uneventful pace ......



Tried that kind too , good stuff !


----------



## dancan

I have no doubt LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Pewlan ownerz related to Huusqee ownerz ???



They is on sale right now for 99.00 ! Better go buy half dozen !


----------



## tbone75

Back to my Eekos ! Finished that locked up one,runs good now. LOL Bout got another one ready to try ! They sure is easy to work on ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Went out this afternoon and cut up another truckload of firewood, loaded it and dropped it off at Tom`s place. I ran the Pioneer/Partner trio of 5000, 500 and 590. It is now official, all the other 200+ saws are now for sale......LOL


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , and to think , I know a fellow who gave away a 5000+ without running it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hmmm , and to think , I know a fellow who gave away a 5000+ without running it LOL



Yeah,..I know a fella like that to.
Oh,...and the fella that got it has not run it either....


----------



## dancan

I do need a place to cut a few fence posts , any left ?


----------



## IEL

I have decided to get a belt grinder this weekend. Using a mill file to bevel hardened knives sucks..... 

Can anyone see any issues with using aluminum for bolsters/pommels on fixed blades? I have a lot of aluminum plate laying around, and I wouldn't have any other use for it.

I am going to have to work on a saw soon, I can feel withdrawal coming. It might be time to put that pioneer 450 back together.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..I know a fella like that to.
> Oh,...and the fella that got it has not run it either....



Yup , I think his name is Mr.Dumass ....sometimes ....wanting to get a shiney red brick and a dull orange brick running LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I do need a place to cut a few fence posts , any left ?



Lots of black spruce but juniper makes better ones.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup , I think his name is Mr.Dumass ....sometimes ....wanting to get a shiney red brick and a dull orange brick running LOL



Red brick has all new fuel lines and tank vent parts but still floods badly, got to find out what is wrong with that carb, I have a good idea what it is.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> I have decided to get a belt grinder this weekend. Using a mill file to bevel hardened knives sucks.....
> 
> Can anyone see any issues with using aluminum for bolsters/pommels on fixed blades? I have a lot of aluminum plate laying around, and I wouldn't have any other use for it.
> 
> I am going to have to work on a saw soon, I can feel withdrawal coming. It might be time to put that pioneer 450 back together.



I have seen and handled many knives with aluminum handles, cold feeling but durable.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to run off for a bit,...BBL.


----------



## dancan

IEL said:


> I have decided to get a belt grinder this weekend. Using a mill file to bevel hardened knives sucks.....
> 
> Can anyone see any issues with using aluminum for bolsters/pommels on fixed blades? I have a lot of aluminum plate laying around, and I wouldn't have any other use for it.
> 
> I am going to have to work on a saw soon, I can feel withdrawal coming. It might be time to put that pioneer 450 back together.



[video=youtube_share;D6-1EJuJj_E]http://youtu.be/D6-1EJuJj_E[/video]

Good basic video on grinder and bevels , simple , I can understand LOL


Sorry John


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> [video=youtube_share;D6-1EJuJj_E]http://youtu.be/D6-1EJuJj_E[/video]
> 
> Good basic video on grinder and bevels , simple , I can understand LOL
> 
> 
> Sorry John



Don't be sorry.......John already knows...LOL!! That knife he sent me is Stihl sharp!!!!!! Been a couple yrs!!


----------



## dancan

I didn't want to come across bein all meen an stuff , you know , showin a video an all .....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I didn't want to come across bein all meen an stuff , you know , showin a video an all .....



I no........


----------



## dancan

Me no .....
Daum , I'm outta Ballentine's oh


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Me no .....
> Daum , I'm outta Ballentine's oh



Me Too...............been into the Circus Ruhm.........no Ginger Beer.........juz Coke.......'n ice.....LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Me no no , too sweet yes ?
Circus no , Ginger yes ......But MaryAnn was hot


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Me no no , too sweet yes ?
> Circus no , Ginger yes ......But MaryAnn was hot



Was..... is the operative....seen her lately?????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Don't be sorry.......John already knows...LOL!! That knife he sent me is Stihl sharp!!!!!! Been a couple yrs!!



How the hell is it gonna get dull ? You won't use it ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

Was is a constant ....
Stihl hot in the reruns LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> How the hell is it gonna get dull ? You won't use it ! :msp_sneaky:



Shhhhhhhhsh!!


----------



## tbone75

Got another Eeko top handle ready to sell ! That make 4 of them buggers ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

350 Husky I just did fired right up,sounds good too ! Found one top cover on flea bat 20.00 !


----------



## dboyd351

tbone75 said:


> Got another Eeko top handle ready to sell ! That make 4 of them buggers ! LOL



Hey John,
How ya doin? Where did you get a feedback score from?
David


----------



## tbone75

Got a couple junk parts saws today too. LOL 272 & 046 that was suppose to be a 044. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

dboyd351 said:


> Hey John,
> How ya doin? Where did you get a feedback score from?
> David



Bought something in the auction,forget from who and what ? LOL No brain !!


----------



## jimdad07

Had a mystery Johnny Red given to me today, hope Robin is popping in tonight to help identify. It has a 48mm bore and some wicked compression. I can see a little scoring on the piston, the guy is trying to find the muffler, clutch cover and the b+c for the saw. Hopefully he finds those parts.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Had a mystery Johnny Red given to me today, hope Robin is popping in tonight to help identify. It has a 48mm bore and some wicked compression. I can see a little scoring on the piston, the guy is trying to find the muffler, clutch cover and the b+c for the saw. Hopefully he finds those parts.



I see ya had to get that Poolin in there ! :hmm3grin2orange: 46cc I got one in Craptsman black ! LOL

910 maybe ? Think I see a decomp.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I see ya had to get that Poolin in there ! :hmm3grin2orange: 46cc I got one in Craptsman black ! LOL
> 
> 910 maybe ? Think I see a decomp.



I have one too in Crapsman black. Not terrible for being cheap saws. Wich they still made Poopin Pros like they did when they were first bought out and made like the Pioneers. Those were some kick arse saws.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Had a mystery Johnny Red given to me today, hope Robin is popping in tonight to help identify. It has a 48mm bore and some wicked compression. I can see a little scoring on the piston, the guy is trying to find the muffler, clutch cover and the b+c for the saw. Hopefully he finds those parts.



Well Chimmeee............you have a bad yardstick.....That is a Jonsereds 90......only two Jonsereds it could be with that top cover/airfilter cover......801 or 90.....but it is a 90 because it has the decomp......801 didn't.........90 was the only Jonsereds of that era to sport a decomp......and as such... the bore is 54MM not 48MM.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Good lookin saw there Jim. When I get free saws they normally have more plastic than mag. I don't see any plastic there!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well Chimmeee............you have a bad yardstick.....That is a Jonsereds 90......only two Jonsereds it could be with that top cover/airfilter cover......801 or 90.....but it is a 90 because it has the decomp......801 didn't.........90 was the only Jonsereds of that era to sport a decomp......and as such... the bore is 54MM not 48MM.....



I was only off "1" LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Well Chimmeee............you have a bad yardstick.....That is a Jonsereds 90......only two Jonsereds it could be with that top cover/airfilter cover......801 or 90.....but it is a 90 because it has the decomp......801 didn't.........90 was the only Jonsereds of that era to sport a decomp......and as such... the bore is 54MM not 48MM.....



Robin, you are my hero. I measured with a piece of cardboard through the exhaust port, must not have gotten it strait across. What do you know about the saw? (Dang you know your Johnny Reds)


----------



## Jimmy in NC

While you clowns solve the mystery of Johnny Reds....its time for this kid. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Robin, you are my here. I measured with a piece of cardboard through the exhaust port, must not have gotten it strait across. What do you know about the saw? (Dang you know your Johnny Reds)



Good old unit......87cc.... same cases, recoil, carb, flywheel/ign, handles etc. as the 80 and 81 Silver top, and the 801......just these were 80cc.....801 is basically a 90 with an 80cc topend...801 and 90 had a much better airfiltration system......801 was kind of a "bridge saw" between the 80 and 90.......90 with decomp is 87CC...lots of parts around....real nice P&C on fleabay right now...was a NOS set on there a week or two ago.......be a good milling saw......lots of torque to pull a long bar.....all the big old Jonsereds are hard to find bars for...10mm slot....heavy but good cutter....


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> While you clowns solve the mystery of Johnny Reds....its time for this kid.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2



Just 'cause I'm drinking circus ruhm......does not necessarily meen I'm a clown......I'm more of a....seal.....actually......LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Robin, you are my hero. I measured with a piece of cardboard through the exhaust port, must not have gotten it strait across. What do you know about the saw? (Dang you know your Johnny Reds)



He knows lots about flippy caps too ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> He knows lots about flippy caps too ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Don't get me goin!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Think I may build another 350 Husky tomorrow. LOL Need 2 more ! Another one is taking a trip already !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Don't get me goin!!!!!!



Just couldn't help muself ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> While you clowns solve the mystery of Johnny Reds....its time for this kid.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2



Time for you huh? Did I tell you about the side service call I was on my way too after I got home today? I take care of an ice cream stand/bakery/small grocery store down the road a little ways. Get a call today that the main walk-in freezer was down, but it has been running at -15*F most of the winter (this thing has a major history, ended with my installing the right size condensing unit). Went there and had no power at the condensing unit WTF? Had power leaving all of my breakers in the panel box, something doesn't look right in the panel box...something is missing..........WTF!!!!!!!????!!!!! Find two wires dangling in the panel box and see a spot open in the box.............WTMF!!!!!!!!!!!??????? Ask the lady who owns the place if anybody has been in doing any electrical work, yeah she says, her boyfriend put in a two gang set of outlets. He pulled the 220 condensing unit breaker out of the panel box to make room for his new outlets, crossed out the label that said "Walk-in freezer Condensing Unit" and wrote in "outlet". I should have called him and thanked him for the easy money.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Good old unit......87cc.... same cases, recoil, carb, flywheel/ign, handles etc. as the 80 and 81 Silver top, and the 801......just these were 80cc.....801 is basically a 90 with an 80cc topend...801 and 90 had a much better airfiltration system......801 was kind of a "bridge saw" between the 80 and 90.......90 with decomp is 87CC...lots of parts around....real nice P&C on fleabay right now...was a NOS set on there a week or two ago.......be a good milling saw......lots of torque to pull a long bar.....all the big old Jonsereds are hard to find bars for...10mm slot....heavy but good cutter....



Thanks Robin! I am starting to like the Red coolaid after working on and running that 2171, I know it's a totally different saw but it makes me want to try thrm all.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks Robin! I am starting to like the Red coolaid after working on and running that 2171, I know it's a totally different saw but it makes me want to try thrm all.



I have nuff trouble finding parts for them ! You go back to the Squeels ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I finally started and run this saw today along with some of its brothers, this is the Yeller saw John got for and sent to me.


----------



## Cantdog

Real nice Jerry........I don't care what they all say......That John's a good guy....LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I finally started and run this saw today along with some of its brothers, this is the Yeller saw John got for and sent to me.



:waaaht:


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Real nice Jerry........I don't care what they all say......That John's a good guy....LOL!!!!



That's not what I been telling people...he's ok I guess. Always helps out when you need parts or 660's or 066's. Real good guy that way.


----------



## tbone75

I was scared to run it ! Sure wanted too ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That's not what I been telling people...he's ok I guess. Always helps out when you need parts or 660's or 066's. Real good guy that way.



Did I tell ya I have 2 more 066s coming? :msp_tongue:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Did I tell ya I have 2 more 066s coming? :msp_tongue:



You must have opened up an 066 Halfway House, that's the one where they are halfway to the dumpster...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I was scared to run it ! Sure wanted too ! :msp_thumbsup:



Its just a saw John...LOL
It did need the carb adjusted, it was set very rich so a little adjusting to get it singing was in order. Its not as fast cutting as the 5000 with the 028 Stihl piston in it but no slouch either.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You must have opened up an 066 Halfway House, that's the one where they are halfway to the dumpster...



Most of them ! LOL But I got lots of parts too ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its just a saw John...LOL
> It did need the carb adjusted, it was set very rich so a little adjusting to get it singing was in order. Its not as fast cutting as the 5000 with the 028 Stihl piston in it but no slouch either.



Very nice saw ! It sat here an extra week or two just cause I was thinking about running it ! LOL Just couldn't do it,to nice !


----------



## jimdad07

Those Pioneers are great saws, it's a shame all those companies sold out to Sweden.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Very nice saw ! It sat here an extra week or two just cause I was thinking about running it ! LOL Just couldn't do it,to nice !



Once a saw has been started once it is then a used saw from there on. No reason not to start it up and run it, a little oil and sawdust don`t hurt them at all. That saw was just so durn clean I had to get some oily sawdust on it or just keep it for a shelf Queen. I got too many shelf Queens already.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Those Pioneers are great saws, it's a shame all those companies sold out to Sweden.



The 5000, 500 and JONNY 590 are great working 50 cc saws, they are light, agile, powerful, high revving and have good AV. I likes them almost as much as my 026`s....:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Those Pioneers are great saws, it's a shame all those companies sold out to Sweden.



I stihl haven't tried to fire up my P60 or P62 yet ! WTF am I waiting on ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I stihl haven't tried to fire up my P60 or P62 yet ! WTF am I waiting on ? LOL



Your back!...:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 5000, 500 and JONNY 590 are great working 50 cc saws, they are light, agile, powerful, high revving and have good AV. I likes them almost as much as my 026`s....:msp_wink:



:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your back!...:msp_scared:



Yep ! That be the problem ! CHIT ! :msp_angry:


----------



## pioneerguy600

My 655 and the P62 are setup so the starter will be ripped from your clenched fist if it is not started with authority. Many times I have a bloodied the back of my hand or fingers made very numb from the recoil being ripped out of my hand upon cold startup.That is what 200 lbs comp with ign advance on a 99 cc saw will do to ya.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_razz:



The 026`s will always be my work saws. They just cut so much more wood on any given day and I don`t care if they last or not, don`t worry a bit bout them wearing out or breaking a part. Lots of them out there n they is cheap...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! That be the problem ! CHIT ! :msp_angry:



You could easily wrench your back or shoulder badly starting those saws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My 655 and the P62 are setup so the starter will be ripped from your clenched fist if it is not started with authority. Many times I have a bloodied the back of my hand or fingers made very numb from the recoil being ripped out of my hand upon cold startup.That is what 200 lbs comp with ign advance on a 99 cc saw will do to ya.



I will start them sometime ! Can't just have them sitting around doing nothing all the time ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You could easily wrench your back or shoulder badly starting those saws.



Took me 2 years to find one ! Them I get 2 in a week ! LOL I will try them out !


----------



## tbone75

All your fault Jerry ! Just had to show me one !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will start them sometime ! Can't just have them sitting around doing nothing all the time ! LOL



Once they are warmed up they are not so bad to start, I had to replace my starter cord to the biggest size that will fit into the recoil rotor. I bought a spool of the highest tensile 5mm cord made. That cord just makes it without breaking when starting a cold saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Took me 2 years to find one ! Them I get 2 in a week ! LOL I will try them out !



Get someone to start it for the first time when cold, they start much easier once warmed up.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Once they are warmed up they are not so bad to start, I had to replace my starter cord to the biggest size that will fit into the recoil rotor. I bought a spool of the highest tensile 5mm cord made. That cord just makes it without breaking when starting a cold saw.



Just what the guy said I got it from ! Its a rope eater ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I stihl haven't tried to fire up my P60 or P62 yet ! WTF am I waiting on ? LOL



The big green one better be runnin when I get there lil buddy!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Get someone to start it for the first time when cold, they start much easier once warmed up.



Chit ! None around here can even start a 066 besides me !  Never even let them try the Myerized Monster ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> The big green one better be runnin when I get there lil buddy!:msp_biggrin:



Just found me a saw starter !


----------



## RandyMac

I rototilled today and blinded the neighbors.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> I rototilled today and blinded the neighbors.



Dang ! Warn us before you post things like that ! :msp_scared:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Chit ! None around here can even start a 066 besides me !  Never even let them try the Myerized Monster ! LOL



Do I get to try?

We need to figure out when we can gtg!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Chit ! None around here can even start a 066 besides me !  Never even let them try the Myerized Monster ! LOL



They all wimps??....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They all wimps??....LOL



Must be ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I rototilled today and blinded the neighbors.



Luckily for me I am wearing my darkest sunglasses....LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Do I get to try?
> 
> We need to figure out when we can gtg!



Maybe ? LOL

Yep you and Wob ! LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> They all wimps??....LOL



Can't be to much worse than my 268?

Rotten pain to start! But another story once warm!

But she sure runs good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Must be ? LOL



Nothing new really,. no one around here but Dan and me that runs a saw bigger than 50 cc mostly, very few 60cc saws at all. I got Doug a Husky 181 a few years ago, he has not run it cause its too hard to start...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Can't be to much worse than my 268?
> 
> Rotten pain to start! But another story once warm!
> 
> But she sure runs good!



Oh yeah,..they is worse. Just a lot more displacement with very high compression.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Can't be to much worse than my 268?
> 
> Rotten pain to start! But another story once warm!
> 
> But she sure runs good!



I have 2 - 268s , yep its much harder to start ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh yeah,..they is worse. Just a lot more displacement with very high compression.



My 480 Husky isn't much fun to start ! LOL 200 lbs on it ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone I know was afraid of the 2100 until they tried starting one of my big Pioneers, then they were very afraid. Most won`t even touch them, they want their fingers to have feeling in them....LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> My 480 Husky isn't much fun to start ! LOL 200 lbs on it ! LOL



180lbs of comp on the 268!

And if you don't catch the pawls you punch yourself on the face!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> 180lbs of comp on the 268!
> 
> And if you don't catch the pawls you punch yourself on the face!



You will like the 266 with the 268 Ron jug on it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

Time !


----------



## farrell

Nite boys

I'll stay up and flood streets by myself then


----------



## dancan

ZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZzzzZlakerzzz !!!


----------



## dancan

RandyMac said:


> I rototilled today and blinded the neighbors.



Nice tiller , I've got one of them .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> ZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZzzzZlakerzzz !!!




Sayzzzzzzzzzzz..who?????


----------



## farrell

I'm not slackin!

I'm floodin!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> I'm not slackin!
> 
> I'm floodin!:msp_biggrin:



Morning Adam.......Another long night of flushing????


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Morning Adam.......Another long night of flushing????



HaHaHa!! I just typed and reread that and it makes it sound like you spent the night getting ready for a colonoscopy!!!....LOL!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Well this thread is in the crapper early today ......


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> Morning Adam.......Another long night of flushing????



Yes sir!

Just left a lil early cause it was rainin and didn't feel like gettin soaked!


----------



## roncoinc

Everybody a potty mouth today ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. All that talk of high compression saws with ignition advances and such makes me rethink the 268 I have on CL....

Supposed to be a great day at 80* here and the tomorrow Sparky will get rain in the 150' aerial lift. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dancan

R&D Department .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> R&D Department .



Ohh well then that explains a lot then. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AU_K2500

Today and tomorrow will be interesting. They're bringing in and setting up some of the equipment today (the stuff we don't make here: Cranes, Digger Derricks, large Aerials) and its all right outside my window. Then tomorrow I get to spend all afternoon (in the rain) flying people up and working articulated and telescopic booms. Never ran a crane before...this'll be fun!


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellers,raining here this morning already. May have to start a fire just to dry things out in the shop. I don't do well with dampness.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> R&D Department .



You got to look out though.......it can be the ol' "Bait and Switch"....I went in one of those once....thinking it was going to be an interesting Husqvarna site......nope......just another Stihl dealer showroom........undercover...as it were.....


----------



## tbone75

My brain and body both are slower than a Slug this morning !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You got to look out though.......it can be the ol' "Bait and Switch"....I went in one of those once....thinking it was going to be an interesting Husqvarna site......nope......just another Stihl dealer showroom........undercover...as it were.....



You sayin that whats left in a potty is good steal bait ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You sayin that whats left in a potty is good steal bait ??



Stink bait !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You sayin that whats left in a potty is good steal bait ??




I don't know.......I was so grossed out I left quickly.....saw a couple ms170s drifting around.....I felt betrayed.....hoodwinked.....violated.....forever changed.....not in a good way.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I don't know.......I was so grossed out I left quickly.....saw a couple ms170s drifting around.....I felt betrayed.....hoodwinked.....violated.....forever changed.....not in a good way.......



Little turds ! Need to build a couple of them too. Big saws just don't sell around here ! But they think a 350 is a big saw ! LOL They just aint near as much fun to build as the Huskys ! Or them little Eekos ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Soon as I can get off my flippy cap , I will start me a small fire.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Soon as I can get off my flippy cap , I will start me a small fire.




Yeah I had to put a fire in the living room stove this morning......44 degrees and raining all day......I'll have one at the shop too...


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. This talk of big saws is making me want to get the big homelite out. 82cc. I don't find it all that hard to start. I don't really see how people are scared of starting saws... 034 is one of my easiest. The homelite will bit if you are gentile though..... I have to get a picture of the starting handle.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Miserable wet day here and very windy, I have been soaked twice already and had to change clothes. Early lunch and maybe it will stop raining and clear up some for the afternoon.


----------



## Cantdog

Finished up a custom window screen this morning.....then saw a friend in town that winters in Antigua.....he leaves his Husqvarna saws at "Candog's Saw Camp" over the winter, expecting them to be sharp and running well when he returns....ones a 235-6?? the other is a 445...can't tune either one as they have that pitiful spline type H&L adjusters...the 445 runs good but the other little POS falls on it's face when you nail it......dressed and squared both bars...ground both heavily rocked chains. Now I gotta hit ebay and order one of those "Special" spline drivers....been putting it off.....have several pull-ons that have been left here for free and need tuning as well.....if I get 'em running perhaps I can swap 'em for a six pac........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Finished up a custom window screen this morning.....then saw a friend in town that winters in Antigua.....he leaves his Husqvarna saws at "Candog's Saw Camp" over the winter, expecting them to be sharp and running well when he returns....ones a 235-6?? the other is a 445...can't tune either one as they have that pitiful spline type H&L adjusters...the 445 runs good but the other little POS falls on it's face when you nail it......dressed and squared both bars...ground both heavily rocked chains. Now I gotta hit ebay and order one of those "Special" spline drivers....been putting it off.....have several pull-ons that have been left here for free and need tuning as well.....if I get 'em running perhaps I can swap 'em for a six pac........




If you are very lucky and the target is gullible.....LOL


----------



## IEL

Well I have solved my blade grinding issues. My dad is getting me a kalamazoo belt grinder for my birthday. That will be great. Even made in USA, comes with baldor motor.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you are very lucky and the target is gullible.....LOL



Yeah probably won't be 16 oz. Ballantines...........more likely warm 12oz Bud Lite......or some similar peasel wiss.......


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you are very lucky and the target is gullible.....LOL



But. but they all have their own plastic saw boxes they come in..........if I throw those in the deal as well I might be able to get the plastic six pac holder too!!!!...maybe...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah probably won't be 16 oz. Ballantines...........more likely warm 12oz Bud Lite......or some similar peasel wiss.......



You would be lucky to get warm weasel pizz for those saws, ...must still be some gullible takers out there somewhere.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Finished up a custom window screen this morning.....then saw a friend in town that winters in Antigua.....he leaves his Husqvarna saws at "Candog's Saw Camp" over the winter, expecting them to be sharp and running well when he returns....ones a 235-6?? the other is a 445...can't tune either one as they have that pitiful spline type H&L adjusters...the 445 runs good but the other little POS falls on it's face when you nail it......dressed and squared both bars...ground both heavily rocked chains. Now I gotta hit ebay and order one of those "Special" spline drivers....been putting it off.....have several pull-ons that have been left here for free and need tuning as well.....if I get 'em running perhaps I can swap 'em for a six pac........



I bought two sets of the "special" drives 4-5 years ago; pac man, D, spline, and some others... One I gave to dad for the stuff that comes through his shop and one in my box. Best money I have ever spent. Look for them in a 4-5 pack that covers most of the stuff. I use them when I pull caps off of saws and they have a narrow jet top left, most of the time the spine grabs it real well and it stays on real easy like.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> But. but they all have their own plastic saw boxes they come in..........if I throw those in the deal as well I might be able to get the plastic six pac holder too!!!!...maybe...



Well now,..ifn you have the box n all that`s a whole different trade,...yep well worth the six pac holder with the warm weasel pizz.


----------



## farrell

Well got a good 6hrs of sleep

Feel a lot better!

Think if its rainin tonight prolly won't go flush hydrants


----------



## IEL

John, does your p60 series saws not have compression releases? My farmsaw has one, and it is likely my easiest starting saw. I wouldn't think that a bigger saw from the same time wouldn't have one. (I am often wrong though...)


----------



## tbone75

Had a 350 Husky put together by noon today,then my machinist buddy showed up again. LOL Couldn't figure out his fuel lines. LOL Wanted to look at one of my whackers to see how they went. LOL He wrote it all down on paper ? Told him just go get that whacker and we can put them on. Nope stihl wants to do it himself. LOL Just now left ! So I just had a very late lunch, forgot ?
Now I am working on another 350 ! LOL Getting kinda slow,may not get it all done today ? LOL

Mail lady brought me more junk today too ! 066,025 and some J-Red ? Forgot what Robin said it was ? Pix in a bit.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> John, does your p60 series saws not have compression releases? My farmsaw has one, and it is likely my easiest starting saw. I wouldn't think that a bigger saw from the same time wouldn't have one. (I am often wrong though...)



Yep , the P60 & P62 both do.


----------



## dancan

I think I need to go the Husqee R&D room ........The "I'm AMAZING and so is my AMAZOIL !!!!" guy was just here ........


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Yep , the P60 & P62 both do.



Are they still that hard to pull over? Atleast on the two saws I have with decompression (farmsaw and homelite xl1/super ez) they feel like the spark plug is out with the valve pressed, almost no compression. The farmsaw might be even easier then the husky 136...


----------



## farrell

Got the parts for my uncles 372 in the mail today 

Pretty good ordering them Saturday afternoon


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still raining here, been a miserable day to be outside but had stuff that needed doing. Stumping and grubbing off a new building lot.


----------



## IEL

For anyone who has ran both, which cuts better in the real big wood. Pioneer p60/61/62/62hp, or husqvarna 1100/2100/2101xp? Those two series (and especially the p62hp and 2100) are some of my all time favourite saws in that size range. I am wanting to get a 6 cube eventually, and since I like them about equally, it will come down to how they cut. Jerry? Anyone?


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> For anyone who has ran both, which cuts better in the real big wood. Pioneer p60/61/62/62hp, or husqvarna 1100/2100/2101xp? Those two series (and especially the p62hp and 2100) are some of my all time favourite saws in that size range. I am wanting to get a 6 cube eventually, and since I like them about equally, it will come down to how they cut. Jerry? Anyone?



I have run plenty of big Pioneer saws, the 62 and 655 are the strongest stock. I have only run one 2100 but never ran one against the other. I prefer the Pioneers but that may only be a preference and not a performance based opinion.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have run plenty of big Pioneer saws, the 62 and 655 are the strongest stock. I have only run one 2100 but never ran one against the other. I prefer the Pioneers but that may only be a preference and not a performance based opinion.



When did anybody start letting you have opinions ??????
I see Dan is not keeping tight enough reign on you !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> When did anybody start letting you have opinions ??????
> I see Dan is not keeping tight enough reign on you !!!



I only have one when someone asks me for it....LOL
Havn`t seen Dan for a month or more....LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I only have one when someone asks me for it....LOL
> Havn`t seen Dan for a month or more....LOL



I don't think they'd of let me on the island ..........


----------



## farrell

Sure is quiet in here..........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone slllllaaaaaccccckkkiiiiinnnng real badly this evening. I gots to keep this thread off second page all by meself??


----------



## IEL

How easy is it to find parts for the p60s? Things like jugs, pistons, seals, ect... I hear the 2100 is almost impossible to find a jug for, and hate matters to me.
A little side question, is there really any power difference with the high performance pioneers, or is it just marketing? Like say a p62 side by side against a p62hp, could you tell?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Sure is quiet in here..........



Hey Adam.


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Everyone slllllaaaaaccccckkkiiiiinnnng real badly this evening. I gots to keep this thread off second page all by meself??



Nice timing jerry, 4 posts at the same time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> How easy is it to find parts for the p60s? Things like jugs, pistons, seals, ect... I hear the 2100 is almost impossible to find a jug for, and hate matters to me.
> A little side question, is there really any power difference with the high performance pioneers, or is it just marketing? Like say a p62 side by side against a p62hp, could you tell?



Its easier to find P&C sets for the Pioneers. You could not tell the difference without a stopwatch, even then they are very close.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Nice timing jerry, 4 posts at the same time.



Yep,..we all hit at the same time....LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Adam.



Evenin Jerry!


----------



## farrell

Tryin to decide whether to flush hydrants tonight or not...........

It was snowin at 6pm

Suppose to get down to freezing tonight


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Evenin Jerry!



No flushing tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,....We gotta stop this...


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> No flushing tonight?



View the above post:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> View the above post:msp_biggrin:



View the above post....:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> View the above post....:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Previous post! Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Previous post! Lol



Yeppers!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Robin ! What is it ? LOL Other than filthy !!


----------



## tbone75

Managed to get the second 350 put together today ! Slug is on a roll !


----------



## tbone75

Another Red saw! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

OH don't stop now ....you guys was on a roll!!!...LOL!!!

Went to do Hoss this evening.....even he had sense enough to stay in out of the rain today...he was dry...not like him at all.......he did come out and roll in the mud just so I could watch...he knows that irritates me.... 

On the way back I stopped into a friends gravel pit.....has a couple acre pond...there were 4 Canada Geese in there paddling around, feeding, resting...they didn't mind me....I didn't mind them. I sat in the truck and had a tall green can and observed from a distance of about 100 feet.....very cool birds to watch...


----------



## tbone75

Another clunker ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> OH don't stop now ....you guys was on a roll!!!...LOL!!!
> 
> Went to do Hoss this evening.....even he had sense enough to stay in out of the rain today...he was dry...not like him at all.......he did come out and roll in the mud just so I could watch...he knows that irritates me....
> 
> On the way back I stopped into a friends gravel pit.....has a couple acre pond...there were 4 Canada Geese in there paddling around, feeding, resting...they didn't mind me....I didn't mind them. I sat in the truck and had a tall green can and observed from a distance of about 100 feet.....very cool birds to watch...



They are most likely NS geese just down your way looking for DCD to help him find his way back home....LOL
So many of them here right now its getting really noisy, be glad when they leave for further up North.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hey Robin ! What is it ? LOL Other than filthy !!



That is an early 625 or 630......the way I can tell it's early (other than it looks wicked old) is it has the coarse thread clutch/crank......muff modded too!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Another clunker ! LOL



OOOH,...Me likey those clunkers.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are most likely NS geese just down your way looking for DCD to help him find his way back home....LOL
> So many of them here right now its getting really noisy, be glad when they leave for further up North.



Yeah these are probably stragglers...healthy though.....didn't look old....I didn't see DCD with them....


----------



## tbone75

Last turd ! LOL Locked up !

See why I said no more saws ! Already had these on the way,and a couple more yet ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Another Red saw! LOL



Hey,,,I've seen that saw before......LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Last turd ! LOL Locked up !
> 
> See why I said no more saws ! Already had these on the way,and a couple more yet ! LOL



They be clunkers, maybe turds cause they got orange rear handles....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That is an early 625 or 630......the way I can tell it's early (other than it looks wicked old) is it has the coarse thread clutch/crank......muff modded too!!!



Modded is right ! LOL Have to did into the crud to see if its savable ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah these are probably stragglers...healthy though.....didn't look old....I didn't see DCD with them....



Most days there are 300-400 of them milling about around here waiting for the stragglers to all get here from down South, then they will all herd up and fly off in a flock of ,many thousands, heading North. There is a mature pair that stay and nest close to me here.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey,,,I've seen that saw before......LOL!!!



Even has the heater switch ! And spark ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron is holding DCD captive, might get to see him if Ron fills his pool soon.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron is holding DCD captive, might get to see him if Ron fills his pool soon.



Caged up out back I bet ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Caged up out back I bet ! :msp_sneaky:



Hope Ron has been treating him well,..food and heat n that kinds stuff.


----------



## IEL

Jerry, if you hate orange saws so much, how do you explain the dolmars?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron is holding DCD captive, might get to see him if Ron fills his pool soon.




Rons pics of his deck the other day showed his pool full already.....probably wus ice fishin' on it earlier....


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Jerry, if you hate orange saws so much, how do you explain the dolmars?



They are not Husquees....:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Rons pics of his deck the other day showed his pool full already.....probably wus ice fishin' on it earlier....



Hope Ron kept DCD from freezin in....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope Ron has been treating him well,..food and heat n that kinds stuff.



Ol tight azz feed him ! LMAO 

Poor guy had to stay outside all by himself all winter !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ol tight azz feed him ! LMAO
> 
> Poor guy had to stay outside all by himself all winter !



I think the mean azz ole Smurf gave up on us...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think the mean azz ole Smurf gave up on us...LOL



Seems he goes to be with Dan !


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are not Husquees....:msp_thumbdn:



Why you gotta be hating all the time?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seems he goes to be with Dan !



Maybe him an Dan is teaming up.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Why you gotta be hating all the time?



Official Fight thread Husquee Disser.....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Official Fight thread Husquee Disser.....LOL



Everyone has to be something! 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Everyone has to be something!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2



Ron is/was my alter EGO.....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I was talking junk about Squeals tonight.....got an 026 that acted like a carb. Put a kit in and it has a bad flywheel side seal. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> I was talking junk about Squeals tonight.....got an 026 that acted like a carb. Put a kit in and it has a bad flywheel side seal.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2



Very common with them.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Official Fight thread Husquee Disser.....LOL



I'm shakin head in disapproval!


----------



## tbone75

Got almost enough parts for another 350 Husky ! LOL And another half or so !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got almost enough parts for another 350 Husky ! LOL And another half or so !



If you can sell them you might as well keep building them....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you can sell them you might as well keep building them....LOL



They sure sell ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite husky disser:msp_biggrin:


----------



## IEL

Night Jerry.
Time for me as well.


----------



## dancan

ZZZzzzZZZzzzZlakerzzz


Sent from my Snowbird Hunt and Peck


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Dan........


Sent from Just Barely this Side of Consciousness....


----------



## Cantdog

My "Eye in the Sky" tells me that Ron will be awakened by a large downpouring of rain on his new deck........soon.......


----------



## dancan

On off rain here , hope for some sun Sat/Sun , it would be nice to fire up a saw and go cut a few fence posts .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> On off rain here , hope for some sun Sat/Sun , it would be nice to fire up a saw and go cut a few fence posts .




Must be a first for you in that department...isn't it???? I meen in a while......


----------



## Cantdog

48 degrees, foggy and windy here........looks like there should be a fairly strong band of rain pass through in a while (it just got done soaking Ron).....then the weather geeks are saying....clearing this afternoon and sunny and beautiful Fri, Sat , Sun...maybe Mon too. Supposed to be 70 by Sun...perhaps...but probably a tad cooler here on the coast. Hopefully the wind will drop off and I can get out to the island one or more of those days......gotts stuff to do!!!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Must be a first for you in that department...isn't it???? I meen in a while......



Ayup , almost a year .
I feel that there is enough strength in the ankle to navigate uneven ground for a bit 
I have a "Case Conference" with my physio people and WCB today , not sure what direction they want to go but I'll know today , whatever the outcome is , I'll carryon on the slow and steady pace but I want to make sure that any future issues due to this are covered .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Ayup , almost a year .
> I feel that there is enough strength in the ankle to navigate uneven ground for a bit
> I have a "Case Conference" with my physio people and WCB today , not sure what direction they want to go but I'll know today , whatever the outcome is , I'll carryon on the slow and steady pace but I want to make sure that any future issues due to this are covered .



Best of luck Dan......I know it's been a long haul already.....one day at a time...want to make sure there's no backsliding....just steady, forward motion...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very common with them.



Is it possible to swap them using they "drywall" method and not split them? Have heard they are a little bugger....

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohhh yeah...Morning Crew!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dancan

No reverse , don't need it , it's all down hill from here 
I'm sure it'll be about percentage of $ they are sending me , their goal is to get people back in the workforce , my circumstances are different because of the 2 employments so they've had to do a lot thinking on the return to work thing or modified duties because I'm "different" than the norm .
And , since I'm not qualified to judge how much work I can do , I'll wait to let them tell me .......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Is it possible to swap them using they "drywall" method and not split them? Have heard they are a little bugger....
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2



No need to split a case to change seals in any Stihl PRO chassis saw. Make yourself a hook style puller. I use one made from a small screwdriver I heated the tip red hot and hammer bent the tip 90 deg to the shaft. Let it cool slowly, no quenching so its not brittle. Then file shaped it to size. The hook and shaft combined is around 3/16", filed thin enough to be a tight fit slip between the metal collar of the seal and the crankshaft. It automatically hooks under the metal seal collar lip and then its just a pull up and the seal will lift up on one side enough to be grabbed with a pair of needle nose pliers and pulled out. Before inserting the bent screwdriver puller I lightly tap one side of the seal down slightly, there is at least 1/16" between the seal collar and the bearing below so its ok to tip the seal a little before pulling it. I doubt that I could make the drywall screw pull work, at least not for me, the hook is simple to make and works perfect every time for me.


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohhh yeah...Morning Crew!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2



The paving guys are everywhere up here , they must have opened the asphalt plants .
Whole bunch of new shiney trucks , should I call the new guy's for a quote , I think a few of the new names I saw were "New Venture Paving" , "Eco Paving" and "Future Paving" , they all sound legit ....Don't they ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The paving guys are everywhere up here , they must have opened the asphalt plants .
> Whole bunch of new shiney trucks , should I call the new guy's for a quote , I think a few of the new names I saw were "New Venture Paving" , "Eco Paving" and "Future Paving" , they all sound legit ....Don't they ?



All a derivative from Simmonds Paving......LOL


----------



## roncoinc

scritch,,,,,,,,,,scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scratch..............................................

mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,grumble............................

COFFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> All a derivative from Simmonds Paving......LOL



Most of them do come from the same road , I see them all turning at the same set of lights , cell phone numbers on the door , magnetic sings , never an address ........


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Most of them do come from the same road , I see them all turning at the same set of lights , cell phone numbers on the door , magnetic sings , never an address ........



You could find them all within one square mile when all the trucks were parked for the night....LOL
I wonder if ole Vic is still kicking?


----------



## dancan

Ron must be outside dipping water from his rain catchment pool and gathering sticks that fell on the ground from his firewood field to make a fire for the coffee ......


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ron must be outside dipping water from his rain catchment pool and gathering sticks that fell on the ground from his firewood field to make a fire for the coffee ......



May have to melt ice to get that coffee water.


----------



## dancan

Probably has embers somewhere from the first fire he lit as to not waste the match ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Probably has embers somewhere from the first fire he lit as to not waste the match ...



Are you meaning Robin,...thought we were talkin bout Ron,....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Sunny and 46 deg outside ! 

going to be a nice day,,to do more deck work ..

Ol looking at patio furniture now 
i say just build a long bar right down the middle !


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No need to split a case to change seals in any Stihl PRO chassis saw. Make yourself a hook style puller. I use one made from a small screwdriver I heated the tip red hot and hammer bent the tip 90 deg to the shaft. Let it cool slowly, no quenching so its not brittle. Then file shaped it to size. The hook and shaft combined is around 3/16", filed thin enough to be a tight fit slip between the metal collar of the seal and the crankshaft. It automatically hooks under the metal seal collar lip and then its just a pull up and the seal will lift up on one side enough to be grabbed with a pair of needle nose pliers and pulled out. Before inserting the bent screwdriver puller I lightly tap one side of the seal down slightly, there is at least 1/16" between the seal collar and the bearing below so its ok to tip the seal a little before pulling it. I doubt that I could make the drywall screw pull work, at least not for me, the hook is simple to make and works perfect every time for me.



Yep I made the same thing......that darn flywheel seal on those are pretty tiny, be very hard to get a screw in 'em without buggering the case bore.....the last couple I did, I used Jerry's advise on the "tap down"....it made for an easier pull.....good solid advise.....

Funny thing (of no particular importance, but funny none-the-less) the screwdriver that I used to make the hook puller......I found under the seat of a Mercedes that was junked out and I was taking the front bucket seats out to put in my '64 Valiant Station wagon. I was still in high school......the screwdriver was of very good quality...long and really skinny......my father said it was an ign screwdriver....anyway the tip was broken......I ground/hammered a new tip on it....used it for quite some time...then yrs ago, bent the end like Jerry said, but to reach in and pull the valve lifters out of a well used 6 cyl Chevy truck motor.....it has been used for all manner of things in the last 42-43 yrs.....it's the one tool I own that has been modified to suit a specific different task dozens of times, now it's my dedicated chainsaw seal puller......still going strong....quite a bit shorter than it was.......probably I am too.....LOL!!!! What's truly amazing is that I stihl have the darn thing!!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Are you meaning Robin,...thought we were talkin bout Ron,....LOL



You might have been on the island when they had that competition LOL


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> You might have been on the island when they had that competition LOL



No real clear winner , they're both .....Well you know ...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> The paving guys are everywhere up here , they must have opened the asphalt plants .
> Whole bunch of new shiney trucks , should I call the new guy's for a quote , I think a few of the new names I saw were "New Venture Paving" , "Eco Paving" and "Future Paving" , they all sound legit ....Don't they ?




The damn gypsy pavers have been showing up at our plant lately. Feel bad for the people that let them pave for them.






pioneerguy600 said:


> No need to split a case to change seals in any Stihl PRO chassis saw. Make yourself a hook style puller. I use one made from a small screwdriver I heated the tip red hot and hammer bent the tip 90 deg to the shaft. Let it cool slowly, no quenching so its not brittle. Then file shaped it to size. The hook and shaft combined is around 3/16", filed thin enough to be a tight fit slip between the metal collar of the seal and the crankshaft. It automatically hooks under the metal seal collar lip and then its just a pull up and the seal will lift up on one side enough to be grabbed with a pair of needle nose pliers and pulled out. Before inserting the bent screwdriver puller I lightly tap one side of the seal down slightly, there is at least 1/16" between the seal collar and the bearing below so its ok to tip the seal a little before pulling it. I doubt that I could make the drywall screw pull work, at least not for me, the hook is simple to make and works perfect every time for me.



Guess I need to build tonight.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> No real clear winner , they're both .....Well you know ...



Used , bent nails ,,,,, 43 year old screwdrivers ......Frugal LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Are you talking about a carb screw driver or more like a 1/4" flat screw driver?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Are you meaning Robin,...thought we were talkin bout Ron,....LOL




HEY!!!!! "Waste Not...Want Not" my Daddy always taught me......'course....he was considered....by his peers........tig....ch......aahh......frugal....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep I made the same thing......that darn flywheel seal on those are pretty tiny, be very hard to get a screw in 'em without buggering the case bore.....the last couple I did, I used Jerry's advise on the "tap down"....it made for an easier pull.....good solid advise.....
> 
> Funny thing (of no particular importance, but funny none-the-less) the screwdriver that I used to make the hook puller......I found under the seat of a Mercedes that was junked out and I was taking the front bucket seats out to put in my '64 Valiant Station wagon. I was still in high school......the screwdriver was of very good quality...long and really skinny......my father said it was an ign screwdriver....anyway the tip was broken......I ground/hammered a new tip on it....used it for quite some time...then yrs ago, bent the end like Jerry said, but to reach in and pull the valve lifters out of a well used 6 cyl Chevy truck motor.....it has been used for all manner of things in the last 42-43 yrs.....it's the one tool I own that has been modified to suit a specific different task dozens of times, now it's my dedicated chainsaw seal puller......still going strong....quite a bit shorter than it was.......probably I am too.....LOL!!!! What's truly amazing is that I stihl have the darn thing!!!



I have made a second puller out of a broken drive blade from one of my Senco 18 gauge finish nailers. Same scenario, heat til red hot , bend , cool , file to shape and size. I left the piston drive on it and can hook a small slide hammer puller to it , a couple of bumps and the seal is pulled. I plan on slipping the piston off and welding on a threaded rod connector nut style coupler that will allow for a threaded connection for the slide hammer.


----------



## dancan

Someone "Out there" said that EeeKoos has introduced a new Pro saw and ST has been warned not to bash the EeeKoos .
EeeKoos , that's a department store line of *** like Husqee isn't it ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Are you talking about a carb screw driver or more like a 1/4" flat screw driver?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2



More like a 3/16 slot tip.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Someone "Out there" said that EeeKoos has introduced a new Pro saw and ST has been warned not to bash the EeeKoos .
> EeeKoos , that's a department store line of *** like Husqee isn't it ?



Yeah,..I read that also.. I also read where Bob had warned ST to stop bashing Echos everytime there was a thread about them....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> HEY!!!!! "Waste Not...Want Not" my Daddy always taught me......'course....he was considered....by his peers........tig....ch......aahh......frugal....



Try to go "green" and not waste anything i thought was popular now and considered the "correct" way to be.

heck,,i even pee outside so i dont waste water.

wash and dry paper towels to save a tree...

what do we get ??
thanks and respect like we should ?

NO !! we get derided like we are some eccentric whacko that lives out in the woods !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Try to go "green" and not waste anything i thought was popular now and considered the "correct" way to be.
> 
> heck,,i even pee outside so i dont waste water.
> 
> wash and dry paper towels to save a tree...
> 
> what do we get ??
> thanks and respect like we should ?
> 
> NO !! we get derided like we are some eccentric whacko that lives out in the woods !!



Good luck on recycling paper towels.
I was likely the last person my age to ever use a paper towel, must have been in my early thirties before I ever touched a roll. We always had a wash cloth or a cotton towel for every type of chore.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Used , bent nails ,,,,, 43 year old screwdrivers ......Frugal LOL




When working, I do draw the line at bent nails............................well.................unless I'm on the island..........I took out a 50lb box of the "Builders Mix" of straight nails/screws, left over from a big job, about 20 yrs ago....stihl got about 20 lbs left......'course I keep adding to the box when I clean out my apron before leaving the island....hard chance if you need a lb of nails,...out there....if you have to traverse 10 miles of rough ocean to get 'em......guess that's where my Dad came by his..........affliction.........though it might be genetic too.......LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> When working, I do draw the line at bent nails............................well.................unless I'm on the island..........I took out a 50lb box of the "Builders Mix" of straight nails/screws, left over from a big job, about 20 yrs ago....stihl got about 20 lbs left......'course I keep adding to the box when I clean out my apron before leaving the island....hard chance if you need a lb of nails,...out there....if you have to traverse 10 miles of rough ocean to get 'em......guess that's where my Dad came by his..........affliction.........though it might be genetic too.......LOL!!!



It also comes from the self sufficient background, the isolation conditions they faced every day. I experienced it for many years myself.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well its time for my boat to shove off, gotts stuff to do....BBL.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Try to go "green" and not waste anything i thought was popular now and considered the "correct" way to be.
> 
> heck,,i even pee outside so i dont waste water.
> 
> wash and dry paper towels to save a tree...
> 
> what do we get ??
> thanks and respect like we should ?
> 
> NO !! we get derided like we are some eccentric whacko that lives out in the woods !!





:agree2:..................'cept the whacker in the woods part........LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

John musta fell in a hole , or he's busy with whackers , or fell in a hole ....


----------



## mainewoods

I heard Wal-Mart was going "green" by introducing a new line of recycled toilet paper. What will they think of next - cell phones with little computers in them?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Makings for my new seal puller.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Seem to be missing the slacking slug today...


----------



## IEL

Slackerzzz. An hour with no talking? What is this?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well some of us have been working..

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbone75

3 pages to catch up !

Slacking Slug had a rough night , maybe to many saws in two days ? LOL


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## IEL

Time zones....... I am just starting breakfast. You guys will be having lunch soon....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Adam!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning Adam!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2



Jimmy


----------



## farrell

View attachment 292307


Sorry

Playin round seein how to post pics from my smartazz phone


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Did you flow any hydrants last night or did you decide to skip?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> View attachment 292307
> 
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Playin round seein how to post pics from my smartazz phone



I was doing that earlier when I posted that screw driver picture. I still haven't figured out if TapaTalk will let me do "Like" or not.. I don't think it will.


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Did you flow any hydrants last night or did you decide to skip?



Nope didn't go

Didn't want to create ice in the atreets


----------



## tbone75

Dang ! Just dropped off a MS180 !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Nope didn't go
> 
> Didn't want to create ice in the atreets



Wimp ! Could have been fun to watch !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Wimp ! Could have been fun to watch !



No doubt!:msp_biggrin:

But the natives would get pissed!


----------



## IEL

My phone only shows a number when selecting pictures, I just use my tablet.


----------



## tbone75

Got to go find some new CHEAP bars for these Huskys. LOL That new bar sells them faster ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got to go find some new CHEAP bars for these Huskys. LOL That new bar sells them faster ! LOL



Sand,,prime and a schoot decal


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Got to go find some new CHEAP bars for these Huskys. LOL That new bar sells them faster ! LOL



Huh.. made it longer than I thought with out a single "Any bar on a Husky is cheap.. " or something like that.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sand,,prime and a schoot decal



Not sure I have any bars left for them ? If I do that is what they will get ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got my first chuck in the front yard ! To big to eat.:msp_thumbdn: It must of had a good winter,fat ol thing ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not sure I have any bars left for them ? If I do that is what they will get ! LOL



The bar must be pretty and even better if its new with the correct logo. A husky with a Husky bar will sell quicker than a Husky with an Oregon one etc.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got my first chuck in the front yard ! To big to eat.:msp_thumbdn: It must of had a good winter,fat ol thing ! LOL



Chuck stew, skewered chuck, chuck steaks or round ground chuck?...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The bar must be pretty and even better if its new with the correct logo. A husky with a Husky bar will sell quicker than a Husky with an Oregon one etc.



You got that right ! Stihl,Husky or what ever,bar needs to match ! Why ??? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Chuck stew, skewered chuck, chuck steaks or round ground chuck?...LOL



Chuck BACON !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You got that right ! Stihl,Husky or what ever,bar needs to match ! Why ??? LOL



It just catches the buyers eye and they are drawn to the saw with the new bar even if that saw is more beat up than the others....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Chuck BACON !!



OOOooohhhhh. yummy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Really want to make a killen selling a saw, include a half decent plastic case, a reprinted manual, new file and a scrench. All told good for another $100. on top of the usual selling price....LOL


----------



## tbone75

One of my best friends brought a saw last night for me to fix,said its a Mac. He keeps bringing me junk to fix for people he knows. LOL It was a little late so he just ran it down and put it in the shop. I didn't even look to see what it was. LOL I asked is it little? No a bigger one he said. OK not so bad then. LOL 
Just went down to see what it is,a freaking Homie 150 !!!! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Really want to make a killen selling a saw, include a half decent plastic case, a reprinted manual, new file and a scrench. All told good for another $100. on top of the usual selling price....LOL



Makes them think its brand new ! LOL But to much trouble for me ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> One of my best friends brought a saw last night for me to fix,said its a Mac. He keeps bringing me junk to fix for people he knows. LOL It was a little late so he just ran it down and put it in the shop. I didn't even look to see what it was. LOL I asked is it little? No a bigger one he said. OK not so bad then. LOL
> Just went down to see what it is,a freaking Homie 150 !!!! :msp_scared:



EeeeeK


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well it looks like the weather has held off for Sparky. I wonder if he's been 150' up yet or not? I hope he gets us some pictures from up in the clouds!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Makes them think its brand new ! LOL But to much trouble for me ! LOL



OH I KNOW,..I HAVE ONLY DONE IT A COUPLE OF TIMES WHEN i HAD THE SPARE JUNK AROUND JUST TO TRY IT OUT.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> EeeeeK



If he was here I would hit him with it !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> OH I KNOW,..I HAVE ONLY DONE IT A COUPLE OF TIMES WHEN i HAD THE SPARE JUNK AROUND JUST TO TRY IT OUT.....LOL



I don't have room to keep them cases laying around. LOL I got one for my BIL,35.00 for a new Husky case. Had several Poulan cases I trashed. LOL Couldn't give them away !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> One of my best friends brought a saw last night for me to fix,said its a Mac. He keeps bringing me junk to fix for people he knows. LOL It was a little late so he just ran it down and put it in the shop. I didn't even look to see what it was. LOL I asked is it little? No a bigger one he said. OK not so bad then. LOL
> Just went down to see what it is,a freaking Homie 150 !!!! :msp_scared:



Homelite - Mac... all sound the same!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't have room to keep them cases laying around. LOL I got one for my BIL,35.00 for a new Husky case. Had several Poulan cases I trashed. LOL Couldn't give them away !



Put a saw in them. makes all the difference in the world...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Homelite - Mac... all sound the same!



Homie 150 is just a bigger Mini-Mac ! Sparky has a few ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta run,BBL.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put a saw in them. makes all the difference in the world...LOL



Gave away a dozen of the little Poolins just to get rid of them after I fixed them. LOL Stihl have 2 laying here somewhere? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Its noon , I got to get moving ! LOL Saws to fix ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well I made a puller...I hope. Thoughts or comments?






Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dang it! Just noticed my boots are about shot. Nothing I hate worse than breaking in new boots. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dang it! Just noticed my boots are about shot. Nothing I hate worse than breaking in new boots.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2



What bout breakin in a new women?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright you got me....that's the worst.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well I made a puller...I hope. Thoughts or comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2



Have to ask Master Jerry ? 

Looks like it should work ?


----------



## tbone75

Working on another 350 Husky today. LOL Having trouble finding nuff parts and screws for this one !
Thought I had one more P&C set,can't find it ? But I have went through several of them ! LOL Seems like I had one nice OEM piston ? LOL
Decided to just pull the one off this 2150,it don't look to good anyway. The saw that is. LOL Stole screws out of it too. LOL But ran into a problem with the piston,can't get the cir-clips out ! No notch to get at them,and no tab to get hold of ? Why would I put clips like that in there ? :bang: DA Slug ! Guess it will be there when I clean up a jug for it. LOL
The 350 looks way better than it does,easier to sell a nice one.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl have enough 350 parts to start another one. LOL Crankcase and tank,maybe a few little parts. It goes back under the bench till I find more. LOL

3 to sell should last a bit ? LOL

Next I guess is Stihl turds,017,018,021,025s LOL Boxes of parts for them laying here too !


----------



## tbone75

Time to go fire up yesterdays saws,hope they run ? LOL Had another pill so should be good to go for a while. LOL


Just membered I have another 350 to put together ! Nephews ! LOL That will be nuff 350s for a while ! His needs cleaned up and a new piston. Some reason the cir-clip broke ? It was a Meteor piston too?


----------



## farrell

Looks like the next few nights will be nice for flushing hydrants

Suppose to warm back up and no rain


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well I made a puller...I hope. Thoughts or comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2



Close but not quite far enough, the very tip needs to hook and hold onto the metal edge of the collar. Just a bit more there Jimmy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Was wondering on that one. I was nervous that going too far would make it hard to get in there. 

Yep....posting from the phone thingy.


----------



## farrell

Tryin to stay motivated

When I get paid from flushin hydrants

Get to go get a new to me shiney toy and a shed to store all my shiney toys!

A certain someone needs to get box ready and was to suppose to send me pics! But he is busy so understand:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Was wondering on that one. I was nervous that going too far would make it hard to get in there.
> 
> Yep....posting from the phone thingy.



You can cut the rubbery part of the seal right up against the metal lip of the collar with a sharp trimmer knife and that makes inserting the screwdriver tip easier. Mine have the slightest turn up at the very tip to help it grab the metal and not slip back.


----------



## dancan

UpChuck ......


Sent from my Logitech Hunt & Peck


----------



## dancan

Hey John , how's this for bodywork ???


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , how's this for bodywork ???



Red Neck repair at its finest !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Tryin to stay motivated
> 
> When I get paid from flushin hydrants
> 
> Get to go get a new to me shiney toy and a shed to store all my shiney toys!
> 
> A certain someone needs to get box ready and was to suppose to send me pics! But he is busy so understand:msp_biggrin:



Oops !


----------



## dancan

Did you notice , colour match tape LOL


----------



## tbone75

Both 350s fired right up like they should ! :msp_thumbsup:

Got the jug glued on the next one. Found enough parts to finish it ! And very close to another one ! Just need a few little things for it ! May just have to put it together. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Did you notice , colour match tape LOL



Love that colored Duct tape !


----------



## dancan

My oldest daughter was in town for the day for a visit while on her way to Montreal for the summer so it was a good day 
Her and her boy friend brought her old man a bottle of Screech  , I think he was trying to get on my good side LOL 
I wonder if it'll make some Dark and Stormy's ???
She said they might go down to Maine and New Hampshire to do some site seeing and shopping this summer .
I hope someone offers a couch to sleep on while they're down there .......


----------



## dancan

Ayup , makes a Dark and Sumthin'


Sent from the Tap-A-Thing in the bottom of Muh Gingerbeer .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> My oldest daughter was in town for the day for a visit while on her way to Montreal for the summer so it was a good day
> Her and her boy friend brought her old man a bottle of Screech  , I think he was trying to get on my good side LOL
> I wonder if it'll make some Dark and Stormy's ???
> She said they might go down to Maine and New Hampshire to do some site seeing and shopping this summer .
> I hope someone offers a couch to sleep on while they're down there .......



I would,,IF i had a couch !!
how about a tent on the deck ??


----------



## dancan

That's a great offer Ron THANKS !!
She was shaking her head in disbelief when I said I had contacts with many that I consider friends in any state she wanted to go to LOL


----------



## dancan

Except Mass. Not sure if I know anyone there , too many Husquee owners in that state I think ....


Sent direct from the bottle of Screech Via the Ice Cubes


----------



## tbone75

I done told a BIG fib ! :msp_wub:


----------



## tbone75

Today's 350 finished !


----------



## tbone75

The Partner don't run ! But got a fix for that thanks to Jerry !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Except Mass. Not sure if I know anyone there , too many Husquee owners in that state I think ....
> 
> 
> Sent direct from the bottle of Screech Via the Ice Cubes



saw Garage for one,lots of others.

If she goes to the big shopping place in North Conway NH have her stop by the abonville store..

I can set her up with all the beaches on the coast from where they start in maine on down,and parts of eastern mass.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I done told a BIG fib ! :msp_wub:



If you told a fib to get that ........I think the word "Absolve" applies 


Sent from my 2 empty beer cans and a string before I got into the Screech


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> My oldest daughter was in town for the day for a visit while on her way to Montreal for the summer so it was a good day
> Her and her boy friend brought her old man a bottle of Screech  , I think he was trying to get on my good side LOL
> I wonder if it'll make some Dark and Stormy's ???
> She said they might go down to Maine and New Hampshire to do some site seeing and shopping this summer .
> I hope someone offers a couch to sleep on while they're down there .......



Well.......We have a full guest room and are within eye sight of MDI.....she and her friend are sure enough welcome............they gotts ta bring as much Keith's as allowed by law....no, but really we can host...if they would like.....depending on the timing..we have some chit going on this summer....but really...get in touch...we'll see if will work out!!

This ain't a mansion...but is clean and has running water!! LOL!!.......an 'lectricty..'course.......and a really awesome really big Fridge with instant ice!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Today's 350 finished !



What you doin with a 5000 plus ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What you doin with a 5000 plus ??



I just buyed it !


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> saw Garage for one,lots of others.
> 
> If she goes to the big shopping place in North Conway NH have her stop by the abonville store..
> 
> I can set her up with all the beaches on the coast from where they start in maine on down,and parts of eastern mass.



I know that there are lots of good people in Mass. LOL
I just remember a few that were 'plainin bout m####### drivers LOL
I'm not sure if their trip stateside will happen , she has some interviews for summer employment up there so I hope it all pans out , if she makes it down there I will know the route and will make sure she gets to meet some of you for me .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If you told a fib to get that ........I think the word "Absolve" applies
> 
> 
> Sent from my 2 empty beer cans and a string before I got into the Screech



Said I weren't buyin no mo ! But I did. :msp_wub:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The Partner don't run ! But got a fix for that thanks to Jerry !



Very happy you got it.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Well.......We have a full guest room and are within eye sight of MDI.....she and her friend are sure enough welcome............they gotts ta bring as much Keith's as allowed by law....no, but really we can host...if they would like.....depending on the timing..we have some chit going on this summer....but really...get in touch...we'll see if will work out!!
> 
> This ain't a mansion...but is clean and has running water!! LOL!!.......an 'lectricty..'course.......and a really awesome really big Fridge with instant ice!!!!



Yous gots 2 or 3 up on me , aint tellin which ones .......
Thanks for the offer !!!

Don't know if they gots the real Keiths up there but it could happen ......


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> I know that there are lots of good people in Mass. LOL
> I just remember a few that were 'plainin bout m####### drivers LOL
> I'm not sure if their trip stateside will happen , she has some interviews for summer employment up there so I hope it all pans out , if she makes it down there I will know the route and will make sure she gets to meet some of you for me .



MassH0le is blocked :hmm3grin2orange: now that's funny chit .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I just buyed it !



2 Wildthing-a-ma-bobs , 1 Eeekoos 330T , 2 fuzzy dice and a dozen tulip bulbs ..............Trade ?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Today's 350 finished !



You clean those saws up real nice don't you? Looks good John.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 2 Wildthing-a-ma-bobs , 1 Eeekoos 330T , 2 fuzzy dice and a dozen tulip bulbs ..............Trade ?



Tempting ! Fuzzy dice ! They pink ?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You clean those saws up real nice don't you? Looks good John.



Just a little spit shine.


----------



## dancan

Oh , what's that Mr.Pillow ? Oh , you want to talk to Mr.Screech .......

Time ! Reg TM Ronco Inc , All rights reserved ......

Sent from the fuzzy Koton .....


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Just a little spit shine.



BTW , I'd spit on them as well ......More than once ....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Oh , what's that Mr.Pillow ? Oh , you want to talk to Mr.Screech .......
> 
> Time ! Reg TM Ronco Inc , All rights reserved ......
> 
> Sent from the fuzzy Koton .....



Nite ya ol phart !


----------



## dancan

Jus sayin'


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just a little spit shine.



Just heading out to start shining that Johnny red and get it ready for the tear down, I just can't seem to get a saw without tearing it apart. If I get this one and that 920 going, then I am going to have a darn good fleet of milling saws going. Still have to get a slug for that 268xp and do the re-rebuild on her, darn house projects and their inflated costs eating into my Daddy fund.:bang:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nite ya ol phart !



Ya butt yous sleptt in all mornin ;;


----------



## jimdad07

I think Dan is wearing a tinfoil hat right now with maxi-pad earmuffs to get to sleep...hope everybody is getting a mental picture right now.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ya butt yous sleptt in all mornin ;;



Yea,but I was up half the night !

Ya Ol Phart !


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , I gots a bunch of phone # somewhere , I think I might have too start up the free "Wake a HusqueeOwner " service ......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I done told a BIG fib ! :msp_wub:



That mean I can take it outa my eBay watch list now?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I think Dan is wearing a tinfoil hat right now with maxi-pad earmuffs to get to sleep...hope everybody is getting a mental picture right now.



His usual nite time head gear !


----------



## dancan

Like real earl lee .....wake up .....

Bahahahahahahahahahahah ... Ha


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That mean I can take it outa my eBay watch list now?



Should be able too. LOL


----------



## dancan

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Done>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Like real earl lee .....wake up .....
> 
> Bahahahahahahahahahahah ... Ha



Works both ways ya Ol Phart !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ole Jennifer hit at least 3 different threads all at the same time...LOL


----------



## dancan

Red rash for Jen LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Just pulled a good portion of that Johnny Red apart (comes apart real fast), tip it forward and bar oil start pouring out of the exhaust port :msp_confused:. Pulled the jug off and what do you know? Crank case is filled with oil and the flywheel side of the jug has a good amount of transfer on it, not a real bad burn out at all but a siezed saw nonetheless. Get to do the full monty on this saw, should be a fun project just like all the other projects.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Just pulled a good portion of that Johnny Red apart (comes apart real fast), tip it forward and bar oil start pouring out of the exhaust port :msp_confused:. Pulled the jug off and what do you know? Crank case is filled with oil and the flywheel side of the jug has a good amount of transfer on it, not a real bad burn out at all but a siezed saw nonetheless. Get to do the full monty on this saw, should be a fun project just like all the other projects.



Should be a fun project ! I need to get into my 920 for when you need some parts ! LOL Think I have a few extras ?


----------



## tbone75

Got to go send AdamApple some pix ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Can't watch it no more Jerry ! LOL Can't wait to tear that one down ! :msp_smile:


----------



## jimdad07

You guys ought to have a good GTG. I've only met one AS member is person, talk to a few on the phone now and then, Jimmy on almost a daily basis. Be neat to meet all you boys in person, of course if Jerry comes along I'll have to find a bear for him to wrestle.


----------



## tbone75

Tried to use my tach today,wouldn't work ? Hope it just needs batteries ?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Tried to use my tach today,wouldn't work ? Hope it just needs batteries ?



What did you get?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You guys ought to have a good GTG. I've only met one AS member is person, talk to a few on the phone now and then, Jimmy on almost a daily basis. Be neat to meet all you boys in person, of course if Jerry comes along I'll have to find a bear for him to wrestle.



It would sure be great to get all of us together at one time ! Wouldn't be a safe tree within 5 miles !


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> What did you get?



Fast Tach from Northwoods .


----------



## tbone75

Worked great the 4 times I used it ! LOL Said it would get screwy if the batteries got low.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Fast Tach from Northwoods .



Hopefully just the batteries, I've heard good things about those.


----------



## tbone75

That darn Smurf left us before that Ol Phart Nadian tonight ? Must be warming the sheets for the Ol Phart ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hopefully just the batteries, I've heard good things about those.



I did too,why I bought it ! LOL Looked at them for a year or so before I bought one.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> That darn Smurf left us before that Ol Phart Nadian tonight ? Must be warming the sheets for the Ol Phart ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Probably both wearing chainsaw pjs, Ron in orange and Dan in creamsicle.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Probably both wearing chainsaw pjs, Ron in orange and Dan in creamsicle.



Bet they swap colors at midnight ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Bet they swap colors at midnight ! :hmm3grin2orange:



And finally...the alternative lifestyle jokes have started....:hmm3grin2orange: I guess to each their own, I mean if that's what they want and what makes them happy. I just wonder how they manage to get along, it would be like a Bills fan living with a Cowboy fan....Speaking of cowboys, which one you figure wears the a$$less chaps......:hmm3grin2orange:

Man, they gonna be pizzed when they read this in the morning......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

My tach is still on its first battery, it runs on one 9V and seems to be very accurate.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> And finally...the alternative lifestyle jokes have started....:hmm3grin2orange: I guess to each their own, I mean if that's what they want and what makes them happy. I just wonder how they manage to get along, it would be like a Bills fan living with a Cowboy fan....Speaking of cowboys, which one you figure wears the a$$less chaps......:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Man, they gonna be pizzed when they read this in the morning......:hmm3grin2orange:



We is in deep chit ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite ya elderly ol phart ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> We is in deep chit ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I bet Dan has to wear two-stroke perfume to get any attention.

Night Jerry


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I bet Dan has to wear two-stroke perfume to get any attention.
> 
> Night Jerry



Nah , he puts the duck costume on ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Nah , he puts the duck costume on ! :hmm3grin2orange:



YOu think he goes for Daffy or Donald? Maybe Howard the duck.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> YOu think he goes for Daffy or Donald? Maybe Howard the duck.



Howard all the way ! :hmm3grin2orange:




We may fall off Ron's list ? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Howard all the way ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may fall off Ron's list ? LOL



I fell off a long time ago, he still talks to me once a year or so...:hmm3grin2orange:

Do you think they have his and his work benches?


----------



## jimdad07

So, do you think Dan is the construction worker, the Indian, the biker, the cowboy or the cop?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I fell off a long time ago, he still talks to me once a year or so...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Do you think they have his and his work benches?



Nah , Ron has the work bench Dan has the puter desk !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Nah , Ron has the work bench Dan has the puter desk !



Who cooks? I bet Ron does the cooking, he does put up some good pics of dinner. I guess the only question left is who is big spoon and who is little spoon?


----------



## jimdad07

Night John, time for me to head to bed.


----------



## tbone75

Aint touching them last 2 ! I am in deep nuff as it is ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Night John, time for me to head to bed.



Nite Jim , you may be getting some calls from the Ol Phart Nadian ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Ya know that Cowboy from the North. LOL


----------



## farrell

It is cold and foggy out tonight!


----------



## RandyMac

49F with a 400 foot ceiling, fog will be in before dawn, sometime later we will get some 40 watt sunshine.


----------



## farrell

Low 30's here

Got real foggy

Standing outside floodin main roads while enjoying a cup of Tim Hortons hot chocolate! Yum!!

2hrs left then off to bed


----------



## dancan

Mornin Adam !
You got Tim's there ?


----------



## dancan

And some of yous Comericans may have your phones start ringing earl lee in the morning for the next few weekends , real earl lee , lots of times , just never any one there by the time yous guys answer , earl lee ......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> And some of yous Comericans may have your phones start ringing earl lee in the morning for the next few weekends , real earl lee , lots of times , just never any one there by the time yous guys answer , earl lee ......



................................Can you say.........Time Zone??..................


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Mornin Adam !
> You got Tim's there ?



Yes sir!


----------



## dancan

Tims , the common man's Starbucks LOL

Hmmm , time zone = real earl lee .


----------



## roncoinc

scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, scratch......................mmmmmmm.......

Yyaawwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..................

mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,grumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,GGGGGGGGRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,how to get even,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

need,,,,,,,,,,,,,

coooffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Whoa....looks like I missed a heck of an information session last night! Instead I built a carb for a little leaf blower that a neighbor is swapping me a running riding mower for. I dunno why, it is just a little Weed Eater brand hand held but his offer....I just take him up on it!

Dr. Appt and then on to a full Friday!

Yep....posting from the phone thingy.


----------



## Cantdog

Looks like today's the day.........headed to the island.......sea..ya!!


----------



## roncoinc

You dont need a parachute to skydive......................

























You only need a parachute to skydive TWICE !!!!!!!!!!! 


LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

A seal walks into a bar and asks the bartender for a drink. The bartender asks the seal, "What's your pleasure?" The seal replies, "Anything but Canadian Club


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Ordering my new kalamazoo ks1 belt sander tonight. Also have 3 knife making books on the way.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Been that long since you ran a saws you had to look how to use it ?


----------



## tbone75

Another rough night,sleep an hour back up sleep an hour back up. Got the OL off to work then slept from 5 to 10 !


----------



## tbone75

May try to mow some grass today ? Rained again last night,so its growing way to fast !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Looks like today's the day.........headed to the island.......sea..ya!!



Have a good trip, the weather must be much better down there than it is here, friccken raining and miserably cold here.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have a good trip, the weather must be much better down there than it is here, friccken raining and miserably cold here.



Sun is shining here,but stihl cool out there. Not sure how warm its going to get ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sun is shining here,but stihl cool out there. Not sure how warm its going to get ?



Robin must be right in between the two weather systems if he is making a run out to the island, much too wet n cold here to be out on the water for a pleasure trip today.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robin must be right in between the two weather systems if he is making a run out to the island, much too wet n cold here to be out on the water for a pleasure trip today.



Sure hope it stays nice for him !


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady was just here ! A good hour early ?


----------



## tbone75

Just got my top cover for the first 350 Husky ! Now I can finish it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Mail lady was just here ! A good hour early ?



Due to her not being loaded down with all them saws she usually is a toting over to you.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just got my top cover for the first 350 Husky ! Now I can finish it !



With primer hole?


----------



## tbone75

Sure hope the jug can be saved on the 5000 , if not? May have to make something fit ! LOL Sure looks in nice shape everywhere else !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> With primer hole?



Yep , thats the one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure hope the jug can be saved on the 5000 , if not? May have to make something fit ! LOL Sure looks in nice shape everywhere else !



With only light scratches in the piston, like advertised, then it should not be damaged much. Some aluminum transfer removal and it should be ready for a 028 piston.


----------



## tbone75

Cover would be perfect but that little melted spot on the front edge.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> With only light scratches in the piston, like advertised, then it should not be damaged much. Some aluminum transfer removal and it should be ready for a 028 piston.



Do I have to shim the jug ? I don't want too much compression ! Recoils are to hard to get ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Do I have to shim the jug ? I don't want too much compression ! Recoils are to hard to get ! LOL



We will just wait and see, mine had too much compression cause I was not using a gasket at all. When I put the stock gasket back in the comp dropped to 225 and that is not hard to start at all. These were high comp saws from the factory. If yours is a tad too high you will take a little off the piston dome in your lathe.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We will just wait and see, mine had too much compression cause I was not using a gasket at all. When I put the stock gasket back in the comp dropped to 225 and that is not hard to start at all. These were high comp saws from the factory. If yours is a tad too high you will take a little off the piston dome in your lathe.



OK, sounds great to me ! This will be a super fun saw !


----------



## tbone75

Think I will go try and do something,stihl not moving fer chit yet. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think I will go try and do something,stihl not moving fer chit yet. LOL



Give it a shot.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK, sounds great to me ! This will be a super fun saw !



You can have a lot of fun with these saws, they are not heavy or overly hard to start. Cutting with them running a really sharp chain is just fun.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can have a lot of fun with these saws, they are not heavy or overly hard to start. Cutting with them running a really sharp chain is just fun.



Maybe in another week or so I will find out ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Last time I had the three Pioneer/Partners out cutting a guy stopped to watch me cut for a few minutes until I had to shut the saw off to toss some wood on the truck. He pipes up, where did you get a saw like that! Going on to say he had never seen a yellow saw that could cut like these. He looked to be about early twenties so not likely seen many older generation saws. I told him they were old school saws but he still did not totally believe an old saw could cut that fast. He figured only Huskeeies were fast cutting saws and all other saws were slow. He wants to know if I would ever consider selling one of mine....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Maybe in another week or so I will find out ! LOL



It will make a nice project, go through it, clean it all up, vac test it and make the piston fit. Then have some fun with a saw you can physically handle.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

All of your talk about your new Partner makes me want to dig out this Partner K750 demo saw I have John. It runs good, needs some drive parts where it got run over.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> All of your talk about your new Partner makes me want to dig out this Partner K750 demo saw I have John. It runs good, needs some drive parts where it got run over.



LOL,...Not in the same league at all,...just the name and that`s about it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...Not in the same league at all,...just the name and that`s about it.



I am fully aware of that Jerry.... I really need to get this demo saw together though while I can still find new parts and since I got rid of my last running demo saw. They are just handy to have around.... :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> All of your talk about your new Partner makes me want to dig out this Partner K750 demo saw I have John. It runs good, needs some drive parts where it got run over.



Got one of them in a box too ! LOL All I know for sure it needs a muffler. No time to tear into it yet or the Stihl or the Makita chop saws ! LOL I did fix up a Partner 650,gave it to my Nephew ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

The Stihl is the only one I will keep,its 99cc ! LOL Piston is all it needs,and my time ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Beautiful day here in North Carolina! Too bad I'm inside. But its not all bad, been out in the yard looking over trucks. Loving the new job.


----------



## tbone75

Put a B&C on the 350 I did yesterday.It fired right up,so I headed for my log. Before I got to the log 30 yrds away it died ? Started it back up,felt a little tight ? Died again ? Back to the shop to see WTF ? Pulled on the cord , barley budged ! CHIT ! WTF happen? Pulled the jug off,perfect ? Went to turn the crank, chit ! Won't move ! Tore it all the way back down,bearing is froze up ! How or what happen to that ???? Didn't feel nothing when I put it together ?
Its all back together with another crank and bearings ! Nothing I hate worse than fixing something twice ! :bang::bang::bang::bang:

Just can't figure out what I missed ? Everything was spotless when I put it together,but I didn't have the crank out of this one. Just what I get for trying to get by without checking everything closer like I normally do ! Felt good so I didn't pull it out. ( Now there is some ammo ) :hmm3grin2orange:

Little late to tell my step-brat ! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Beautiful day here in North Carolina! Too bad I'm inside. But its not all bad, been out in the yard looking over trucks. Loving the new job.



Sure glad to hear that Mark ! Hope your wife likes it there too !


----------



## tbone75

I asked about Husky bars in the swap thread,my inbox exploded ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Put a B&C on the 350 I did yesterday.It fired right up,so I headed for my log. Before I got to the log 30 yrds away it died ? Started it back up,felt a little tight ? Died again ? Back to the shop to see WTF ? Pulled on the cord , barley budged ! CHIT ! WTF happen? Pulled the jug off,perfect ? Went to turn the crank, chit ! Won't move ! Tore it all the way back down,bearing is froze up ! How or what happen to that ???? Didn't feel nothing when I put it together ?
> Its all back together with another crank and bearings ! Nothing I hate worse than fixing something twice ! :bang::bang::bang::bang:
> 
> Just can't figure out what I missed ? Everything was spotless when I put it together,but I didn't have the crank out of this one. Just what I get for trying to get by without checking everything closer like I normally do ! Felt good so I didn't pull it out. ( Now there is some ammo ) :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Little late to tell my step-brat ! :bang:



Don`t feel bad , friccken bearings can fool everyone. I did it once on a low hour straight gassed SD 120si. Checked the bearigs as best I could without separating the cases, everything felt good and no sounds. I put it all together with a new OEM top end and after running it for an hour or so I could just hear a squeeling sound over the engine noise sometimes.After a couple tanks the noise got louder so I pulled it down and split the cases. Flywheel side bearing was real rough, no visible damage at all. The ball races felt like they were pitted, just tossed both bearings and installed new FAG ones both sides. No probs ever since.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t feel bad , friccken bearings can fool everyone. I did it once on a low hour straight gassed SD 120si. Checked the bearigs as best I could without separating the cases, everything felt good and no sounds. I put it all together with a new OEM top end and after running it for an hour or so I could just hear a squeeling sound over the engine noise sometimes.After a couple tanks the noise got louder so I pulled it down and split the cases. Flywheel side bearing was real rough, no visible damage at all. The ball races felt like they were pitted, just tossed both bearings and installed new FAG ones both sides. No probs ever since.



Thanks Jerry !

I do feel better now,I am not the only one who got fooled that way ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Why I am on the 350 Husky roll I will go put my Nephews back together. LOL And maybe see what all I need for the next one ? LOL That should be my last one for a while !


----------



## farrell

John...........

Is a certain saw comin with a b/c?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jerry !
> 
> I do feel better now,I am not the only one who got fooled that way ! LOL



If you do enough of them you will likely have a failure or two. The SD was a straight gas victim that looked real nice, it must have ingested some aluminum that made its way into the bearing and then the balls rolled it down onto the races. I kept the bearing with intentions of busting it open to see what was wrong but it got lost into the great abbyss of other junk parts. I had a 45 gallon drum at the end of the bench and it got filled at least once a month....LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John...........
> 
> Is a certain saw comin with a b/c?



Should be able to find something for it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you do enough of them you will likely have a failure or two. The SD was a straight gas victim that looked real nice, it must have ingested some aluminum that made its way into the bearing and then the balls rolled it down onto the races. I kept the bearing with intentions of busting it open to see what was wrong but it got lost into the great abbyss of other junk parts. I had a 45 gallon drum at the end of the bench and it got filled at least once a month....LOL



All of these I just did were scored,some only a little one was real bad ! May have been this one ? Thinking about it,believe it was ! Could be just what happen !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Should be able to find something for it. LOL



If not I will go find one!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> If not I will go find one!



I will find something ! LOL 3/8 or .325 ? What do you like better ?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Sure glad to hear that Mark ! Hope your wife likes it there too !



We both love it!!!! So much better than Dallas! Were actually going into town for wings and a cold beer tonight. Gonna shoot the chit with Jimmy.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> We both love it!!!! So much better than Dallas! Were actually going into town for wings and a cold beer tonight. Gonna shoot the chit with Jimmy.



Great ! Sounds like it will be a good time !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I will find something ! LOL 3/8 or .325 ? What do you like better ?



Not sure?

Had thot bout goin to 3/8 for everything just to simplify things

But wasn't sure how 350 would like it?

Thoughts?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Put a B&C on the 350 I did yesterday.It fired right up,so I headed for my log. Before I got to the log 30 yrds away it died ? Started it back up,felt a little tight ? Died again ? Back to the shop to see WTF ? Pulled on the cord , barley budged ! CHIT ! WTF happen? Pulled the jug off,perfect ? Went to turn the crank, chit ! Won't move ! Tore it all the way back down,bearing is froze up ! How or what happen to that ???? Didn't feel nothing when I put it together ?
> Its all back together with another crank and bearings ! Nothing I hate worse than fixing something twice ! :bang::bang::bang::bang:
> 
> Just can't figure out what I missed ? Everything was spotless when I put it together,but I didn't have the crank out of this one. Just what I get for trying to get by without checking everything closer like I normally do ! Felt good so I didn't pull it out. ( Now there is some ammo ) :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Little late to tell my step-brat ! :bang:




Hey I did a little leaf blower last night and it was running good when I came in. Go out this evening to test fire it cold and no go. Obviously a fuel issue again as it will barely burble at full choke for 30 seconds or so. Should have pulled the tank but I didn't. Now I'll get a chance to clean that tank...


----------



## pioneerguy600

RIP,...no show Jones!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Put a B&C on the 350 I did yesterday.It fired right up,so I headed for my log. Before I got to the log 30 yrds away it died ? Started it back up,felt a little tight ? Died again ? Back to the shop to see WTF ? ...........



John , the lesson there is have the test log much closer to the house ......


----------



## dancan

Looks like the tides didn't come back up ???


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> RIP,...no show Jones!



Liked George ! Not a big country fan,but I liked him.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Looks like the tides didn't come back up ???



I think he made it back, don`t know if he has computer access out on the island.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think he made it back, don`t know if he has computer access out on the island.



Maybe someone broke in his house and found the puter left on .................Bahahahahahahahah , like he'd leave the puter on , Ha .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Maybe someone broke in his house and found the puter left on .................Bahahahahahahahah , like he'd leave the puter on , Ha .



Hes playing catchup ! LOL Bunch of gabby ol hens on here ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Not sure?
> 
> Had thot bout goin to 3/8 for everything just to simplify things
> 
> But wasn't sure how 350 would like it?
> 
> Thoughts?



Use a 16" bar it would be just fine.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Maybe someone broke in his house and found the puter left on .................Bahahahahahahahah , like he'd leave the puter on , Ha .



I am sure someone could turn it on,all they would find is Red saw stuff ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I am sure someone could turn it on,all they would find is Red saw stuff ! LOL



That's in the "Red" room at his shop LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's in the "Red" room at his shop LOL



I like that Red room ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Done wore the Slug out on Huskys the last few days ! Most saw work I have ever done in one week ! :msp_thumbup:

Gots to mow grass tomorrow,rain again Sun. That will fix most of my day for me. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Cantdog

Another tuner down.........now he's really No-Show......


A beautiful day on the water......my pale self may have got a sunburn!!! Stopped in town and looked at that Saab 95.....real sweet...definitely something I will take for free!!

Camp was just the way I left it.......mice didn't even find away in!!!! It was very nice...not a soul to be seen.....lotsa sun.....

Stopped in town again on the way back......walked up and had a visit with my 85 yr old brother......and OK'd it with him that I stash the Saab at his place until we get down there later in the summer with a barge. Tried twice to catch up with the guy who has set me up with this little rig..but he was working....however just as I was typing this he called.....so it's a done deal......I'm now the proud owner!!!! Check out the last pic!!!!!......not a lot for a 1968...anything!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Robin leave his puter on ???? LOL !!!!

he is so cheap he takes the light bulb out of the fridge !!!

his version of a night light is the moon shining in a window..

he has to fight with his wife to watch tv,,they only got one pair of binoculars that can see the neighbors window..

he eats cereal with a fork to save on milk !

he's so cheap he wont even pay attention !!

should i go on ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin leave his puter on ???? LOL !!!!
> 
> he is so cheap he takes the light bulb out of the fridge !!!
> 
> his version of a night light is the moon shining in a window..
> 
> he has to fight with his wife to watch tv,,they only got one pair of binoculars that can see the neighbors window..
> 
> he eats cereal with a fork to save on milk !
> 
> he's so cheap he wont even pay attention !!
> 
> should i go on ??

















No.............you just about covered it:msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> No.............you just about covered it:msp_sneaky:



OH,,,i didnt see you on .. :msp_mellow:

trade you a steel for that subb ??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Another tuner down.........now he's really No-Show......
> 
> 
> A beautiful day on the water......my pale self may have got a sunburn!!! Stopped in town and looked at that Saab 95.....real sweet...definitely something I will take for free!!
> 
> Camp was just the way I left it.......mice didn't even find away in!!!! It was very nice...not a soul to be seen.....lotsa sun.....
> 
> Stopped in town again on the way back......walked up and had a visit with my 85 yr old brother......and OK'd it with him that I stash the Saab at his place until we get down there later in the summer with a barge. Tried twice to catch up with the guy who has set me up with this little rig..but he was working....however just as I was typing this he called.....so it's a done deal......I'm now the proud owner!!!! Check out the last pic!!!!!......not a lot for a 1968...anything!!!!



Looks great Robin !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Robin is not even close to cheep,..I have a Scottish acquaintance that sends me PM`s collect....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Robin leave his puter on ???? LOL !!!!
> 
> he is so cheap he takes the light bulb out of the fridge !!!
> 
> his version of a night light is the moon shining in a window..
> 
> he has to fight with his wife to watch tv,,they only got one pair of binoculars that can see the neighbors window..
> 
> he eats cereal with a fork to save on milk !
> 
> he's so cheap he wont even pay attention !!
> 
> should i go on ??



Wow ! And your even worse you said ! :msp_mellow:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Another tuner down.........now he's really No-Show......
> 
> 
> A beautiful day on the water......my pale self may have got a sunburn!!! Stopped in town and looked at that Saab 95.....real sweet...definitely something I will take for free!!
> 
> Camp was just the way I left it.......mice didn't even find away in!!!! It was very nice...not a soul to be seen.....lotsa sun.....
> 
> Stopped in town again on the way back......walked up and had a visit with my 85 yr old brother......and OK'd it with him that I stash the Saab at his place until we get down there later in the summer with a barge. Tried twice to catch up with the guy who has set me up with this little rig..but he was working....however just as I was typing this he called.....so it's a done deal......I'm now the proud owner!!!! Check out the last pic!!!!!......not a lot for a 1968...anything!!!!



Looks good Robin, hope the floor has not fallen out of it, might be sound if it was not parked over grass.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robin is not even close to cheep,..I have a Scottish acquaintance that sends me PM`s collect....LOL



Yeh,,well Robin gets the sunday paper on monday,,,out of the dumpster !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> OH,,,i didnt see you on .. :msp_mellow:
> 
> trade you a steel for that subb ??




No..thanks...you know I likes muh Sweedish stuff.......might have to shoot some red on it though....seats are red....and it still has the two jump seat in the way back......7 passenger sweedmobil....damn thing is only like 48' wide......


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,well Robin gets the sunday paper on monday,,,out of the dumpster !



Since you claim the fame to be cheeper than Robin it only makes you look cheeper with each post.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sorry Robin , but Ron is sure funny tonight ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No..thanks...you know I likes muh Sweedish stuff.......might have to shoot some red on it though....seats are red....and it still has the two jump seat in the way back......7 passenger sweedmobil....damn thing is only like 48' wide......



I have read up on the two door wagons and it seems a lot of them were white.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks good Robin, hope the floor has not fallen out of it, might be sound if it was not parked over grass.




Nope.... solid as a rock.....in one of those pics there is a yellow farm house with a barn attached......big ramp up to it.....that was home for this little guy..about 5 feet in the air in a nice tight old barn. It's only been sitting outdoors about a week......grass has been burned under it. The only rust I could find was the door bottoms are a little soft....not the door skins...couple dings on them but they are solid...just the door bottom that sits in over the rocker panel.....floors are white on the bottom side...still painted...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have read up on the two door wagons and it seems a lot of them were white.



LOL!! Probably not to many options......no radio......not even a place for one!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nope.... solid as a rock.....in one of those pics there is a yellow farm house with a barn attached......big ramp up to it.....that was home for this little guy..about 5 feet in the air in a nice tight old barn. It's only been sitting outdoors about a week......grass has been burned under it. The only rust I could find was the door bottoms are a little soft....not the door skins...couple dings on them but they are solid...just the door bottom that sits in over the rocker panel.....floors are white on the bottom side...still painted...



Real good one for a resto ! Then just paint it "RED" !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nope.... solid as a rock.....in one of those pics there is a yellow farm house with a barn attached......big ramp up to it.....that was home for this little guy..about 5 feet in the air in a nice tight old barn. It's only been sitting outdoors about a week......grass has been burned under it. The only rust I could find was the door bottoms are a little soft....not the door skins...couple dings on them but they are solid...just the door bottom that sits in over the rocker panel.....floors are white on the bottom side...still painted...



Awesome, should be an easy fix up.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Use a 16" bar it would be just fine.



Although I got several .325 chains for the 350 and the 18" bar

I'm not sure what would be better?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Although I got several .325 chains for the 350 and the 18" bar
> 
> I'm not sure what would be better?



I would just stick with that till ya wear it all out.


----------



## dancan

Trade ya a couple a green boxes for the ugly Suub .....


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Real good one for a resto ! Then just paint it "RED" !



With a black top?:msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> With a black top?:msp_thumbup:



Well of course. Not sure if it should receive lettering of Jonsereds or Jonsered.....LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I would just stick with that till ya wear it all out.



Guess send a 18"b/.325c then


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well of course. Not sure if it should receive lettering of Jonsereds or Jonsered.....LOL



Could be silver topped!:msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Could be silver topped!:msp_smile:



Optional,...111`s


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Since you claim the fame to be cheeper than Robin it only makes you look cheeper with each post.....LOL



I can make Robin look like a philanthropist !!

I'm so cheap i take my glasses off when i'm not looking at anything !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Awesome, should be an easy fix up.




I think so......mostly hydraulics....brakes and clutch master and slave......not sure about the brakes but I know the clutch hydraulics aren't working right now.....but a good solid platform to start with....going out tomorrow for an overnight will be making a couple trips with materials for camp so I can stop and make a list and start gathering...going to drive it out of there....very simple unit..easy to get to everything on the motor/transaxel...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I think so......mostly hydraulics....brakes and clutch master and slave......not sure about the brakes but I know the clutch hydraulics aren't working right now.....but a good solid platform to start with....going out tomorrow for an overnight will be making a couple trips with materials for camp so I can stop and make a list and start gathering...going to drive it out of there....very simple unit..easy to get to everything on the motor/transaxel...



Compared to some of the stuff I have ressurected this should be a piece of cake.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I can make Robin look like a philanthropist !!
> 
> I'm so cheap i take my glasses off when i'm not looking at anything !!



You seem to be winning the contest.


----------



## Cantdog

Ooops!! Guess I misspoke.......I didn't post the pic with the farmhouse....see what I can do......


Yep that barn has been home to this little unit for many yrs..summer folks....car only got used 3-4 weeks a yr...the guy is a judge...not much of a hotrodder....replacing the Saab with an 'lectric golf cart......probably more powerful.....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Compared to some of the stuff I have ressurected this should be a piece of cake.....LOL



Don't think I ever had to resurrect anything with only 14196 miles before!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Don't think I ever had to resurrect anything with only 14196 miles before!!!



Soup that thang up,,,put that old shovel motor in it !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Don't think I ever had to resurrect anything with only 14196 miles before!!!



Well I have,..my first car actually was a 1936 5 window coupe like this one, same color and all,

http://cimages2.carsforsale.com/330021/7197FE6E-A88A-4443-9EBE-8248B7609A85_1.jpg


----------



## roncoinc

What's the difference between a Northern fairy tale and a Southern fairy tale? 
A Northern fairy tale begins, "Once upon a time..."
A Southern fairytale begins, "Y'all ain't gonna believe this chit..."


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Soup that thang up,,,put that old shovel motor in it !!



LOL!!! Double the hosses....and the vibration.....but would definitely sound better!!!....I can just see an S&S tear drop air cleaner sticking out through the passenger side front fender!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

I heard the governors mansion in NC burned down,,,,quit a fire,,durned near took out the whole trailer park !!


----------



## dancan

OK , I'll throw in a 2171 and a 2165 , both with heated grips in with the couple of green boxes......That way you wont have to SPEND any MONEY on that OLD Suub ......


----------



## roncoinc

Guy from Boston finally took away the old 62 Ferd today..left 8 hrs ago,,havent heard from him..
said he was two blocks away from all the chit 
hope he made it back to downtown Boston with that old thang !! LOL !!!


----------



## roncoinc

Uh,,Oh,,,,,meds sayin pillow time................



but,,,,,,, i wannna,,,,,,,,,,stay up,,,,,,,,,,,,and play.............................

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.................................


----------



## dancan

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz , Hate when that happens , send some to Jon , he could use some of dem new meds ....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Uh,,Oh,,,,,meds sayin pillow time................
> 
> 
> 
> but,,,,,,, i wannna,,,,,,,,,,stay up,,,,,,,,,,,,and play.............................
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.................................



Geez , it's like what ? , 5:00 ?? 6:00 ??? over there wit that "time=zone" an all ????


----------



## IEL

Finally back for the night. I took a load of plumbing scrap, and some steel off cuts to the scrap yard. $70, not bad. Stopped by a saw shop on its out of business sale on my way back. Not one saw left... :msp_mad: We did pickup another 9 inch angle grinder though, and a splitting maul. I wish I got there earlier, the whole place was decorated with old saws. Macs, pioneers, David Bradley, wright blade saws, even a few two man's... My luck sucks.....:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Finally back for the night. I took a load of plumbing scrap, and some steel off cuts to the scrap yard. $70, not bad. Stopped by a saw shop on its out of business sale on my way back. Not one saw left... :msp_mad: We did pickup another 9 inch angle grinder though, and a splitting maul. I wish I got there earlier, the whole place was decorated with old saws. Macs, pioneers, David Bradley, wright blade saws, even a few two man's... My luck sucks.....:msp_thumbdn:



Early bird gets all the worms unless Ron gets there before you.


----------



## farrell

Tomorrow is the first day of spring turkey and im gonna be too tired to go cause of flushing hydrants tonight:msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

Dang ! Missed half the party !
Had visitors. LOL

Not sure what Ron was into today , but think I want some ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Tomorrow is the first day of spring turkey and im gonna be too tired to go cause of flushing hydrants tonight:msp_mad:



Them birds will stihl be around ! LOL

Been watching the back yard,no birds ? Wouldn't mind a turkey dinner !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Them birds will stihl be around ! LOL
> 
> Been watching the back yard,no birds ? Wouldn't mind a turkey dinner !



Get some corn out.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Them birds will stihl be around ! LOL
> 
> Been watching the back yard,no birds ? Wouldn't mind a turkey dinner !



I may go out in the am depends on how I feel


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Get some corn out.



Deer would get it first ! LOL Don't need any deer meat right now. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stupid dog has barked for hour and change. Looks like he won't shut up tonight..... Sleeping on the couch for me tonight so he'll be quiet.

Yep....posting from the phone thingy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Deer would get it first ! LOL Don't need any deer meat right now. LOL



Oh yeah,..I forgot you had those lawn rats all over your place.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh yeah,..I forgot you had those lawn rats all over your place.



All over the dang place ! They leave land mines all over the yard too ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> All over the dang place ! They leave land mines all over the yard too ! LOL



They are really no good for a lawn either, not like a cow or goat.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Stupid dog has barked for hour and change. Looks like he won't shut up tonight..... Sleeping on the couch for me tonight so he'll be quiet.
> 
> Yep....posting from the phone thingy.



The OL is sleeping on the couch right now! Fell asleep out there,didn't want to wake her up. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are really no good for a lawn either, not like a cow or goat.....LOL



No , but they are good to eat ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No , but they are good to eat ! LOL



Yeppers....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well its about that time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well its about that time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nite Jerry



Nite John:


----------



## farrell

Another fun nite of flooding ahead

Freakin college kids runnin round everywhere


----------



## tbone75

Hey Dan !!! Get up ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I am , coffee's ready , the dog's been out makin' MountainDew .....twice already .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning.....stupid dog..making me sleep on the couch.....time to get up as I ain't sleeping any more.

Yep....posting from the phone thingy.


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!

Left flooding a lil early and am now sittin in the woods!

Beautiful out this mornin! Cool and clear

Near full moon lightin everything up

The peepers are peepin and the birds are startin to sing


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> OK , I'll throw in a 2171 and a 2165 , both with heated grips in with the couple of green boxes......That way you wont have to SPEND any MONEY on that OLD Suub ......



That's a noble offer......you know how to push my buttons....mmm..2171......heated handles......green boxes....(sigh)........spend no money.....:msp_wub:.........

I guess I'll sit tight......this car is just to goofy to let go of.........yet.......how many boxes did you say??


----------



## dancan

I sure could scrounge up several boxes for a goofy car LOL
Might even buy one of them minty new 5xx saws that I always see advertised


----------



## dancan

Daum , 35°F this am , looks like I'm gonna have to dig out the ac .
Good day for cutting fenceposts


----------



## roncoinc

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz,,,,,,,,,,,,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,????????????????????

gotta wake up !!!!

sat yard sale day ,,have to find more nails for my deck !


----------



## dancan

Hewing or broad axe , spoke shave , draw knife , old Black Diamond and Nicholson files ....Cheep cheep cheep


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz,,,,,,,,,,,,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,????????????????????
> 
> gotta wake up !!!!
> 
> sat yard sale day ,,have to find more nails for my deck !



Sounds like a good plan to me. While looking for nails therre is no telling what else you may find, maybe even saws!

Yep....posting from the phone thingy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Off to the lake for a couple days, have fun..


----------



## dancan

I was told the Mayfly is on , surprised you took time to post LOL .


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Turkey season sounds nice
Wish we had those here.....


----------



## dancan

We got them turkey's up here , real easy to spot , they stand out ......


----------



## tbone75

Another late start cause of another late night. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Seen Scott down there,wondered where he had been hiding. LOL

Nothing out of Scoot for a while either ?


----------



## roncoinc

Lousy yard sales,nothing good .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lousy yard sales,nothing good .



Community yard sale here next week. Never anything good around here.


----------



## tbone75

OL had to haul a couch and chair for her Daughter.Went out to fire up the old Ferd full size truck.Dead battery and a flat tire. LOL Plus the bed is full of wood poop. Got it running ,tired aired up,swept out. Just about did me in ! LOL

Another funny thing early this morning,the kid I bought wood from last year is beating on the door at 7:30am,wants to know if we want a turkey ! LOL He just got one and was headed back out for another. LOL I was stihl sleeping,so the OL told him no !! :bang:


----------



## farrell

Goin to work on my uncles 372 in a bit and his 2186 is still leaking gas

Ideas?

Leaking when in vertical position already installed carb kit

Vent? Fuel line?


----------



## dancan

Call him up , get the second one LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Goin to work on my uncles 372 in a bit and his 2186 is still leaking gas
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> Leaking when in vertical position already installed carb kit
> 
> Vent? Fuel line?



Does it run OK ??

if it does then VENT..


----------



## tbone75

Got all the grass mowed I am going to mow for today ! LOL

Back to saws ! :msp_thumbsup:

Real nice day out there ! 73 and sun is shining bright ! Rain tonight and tomorrow. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dancan

I fixed the 'Bota today , I broke one of the loader posts last weekend so I brought the post to the shop and welded it up , I reassembled it this morning but when I put the pins back in I realised that I forgot to bring new cotter pins .....Then I heard Ron and Robin telling me not to be Mr.Hollywood and straighten out them bent up cotter pins , so I did LOL


----------



## woodbine

This pathetic thread is one of the main reasons I (and I suspect many many others ) no longer bother with this once interesting website.Some of us actually have a life.


----------



## dancan

woodbine said:


> This pathetic thread is one of the main reasons I (and I suspect many many others ) no longer bother with this once interesting website.Some of us actually have a life.



Well , tell us how you really feel ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Does it run OK ??
> 
> if it does then VENT..



I'm believing that is the problem

It's a new enough saw that the vent runs to the air filter mount


----------



## farrell

woodbine said:


> This pathetic thread is one of the main reasons I (and I suspect many many others ) no longer bother with this once interesting website.Some of us actually have a life.



Your entitled to your opinion not any of us care nor want to hear it

An opinion is like an a$$hole everyone's got one

Have a good day


----------



## farrell

What husky tank vent matches the jred tank vent

Can't find a vent online

Part# 537 09 93-01


----------



## little possum

I have no life! 

Been working on my 76 Johnson 35hp that is blowed up  Pistons scarred up pretty good. Didnt have but 60#s of compression on each cylinder before tear down. Always was harder to start than the 25hp. Water pump went out, which lead to over heating. So IDK how long it has actually been not quite right. Anybody have any experience rebuilding powerheads? Trying to figure out if it has sleeves and if I can replace them. Never been into a boat motor, and dad advised against it, but didnt really have the $ laying around for a repair bill, and especially with peak boating right around the corner. Shops are behind already. But we have put a piston and head on his JD, heads on the 390 that was in the dump truck, and numerous chainsaws. haha so figured it was worth a shot.


----------



## little possum

Shooting Adam a PM...

Husqvarna 537092201
Poulan / Weed Eater 537092201
Electrolux 537092201

All tank valves..


----------



## IEL

Hey guys. Got a few good deals at the clearance section of the tool store. A scuffed Stanley fat max framing hammer, 24oz, regular $30, payed 8 brand new. They even threw in 2 free gear pullers,3 jaw. Small and medium. That will help with the saws. I actually went there to get some buffing wheels, and compound for some old induction motors I am converting into buffers. They were completely sold out of all buffing products, in every one of there stores.  That's not all.... The shipment of buffing supplies doesn't get here for up to a month...:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## IEL

woodbine said:


> This pathetic thread is one of the main reasons I (and I suspect many many others ) no longer bother with this once interesting website.Some of us actually have a life.



Enjoy the negative rep. :msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

Hey LP ! I think my brother has a 40hp top end and I think Robin and Jerry are versed in outboard speak ....Oh wait , this is a serious chainsaw site so I hope you're gonna find a boat forum to ask .....
Hmmmm , maybe it's about the cheep cheep Scott comments ???


----------



## dancan

Lee Valley will mail it , the compound that is .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Lee Valley will mail it , the compound that is .



I got my last batch from Jantz Supply. Most of the knife places sell it. I could stand to get a couple new bars muself. LOL Just in case ? LOL


Hardly ever give any red out,but I seen a real need for it ! Don't like it,don't read it ! Mad at the whole site cause of one thread ? Very childish !! Plus there is a huge amount of very very good info in this thread !


----------



## tbone75

Need to go make up some chains for the 350s , had them all running today ! One wouldn't shut off ? Ended up changing the wires to fix it.
Had 4 saws sitting out back running at once ! LOL Give them all a few heat cycles to see how they are going to act. They all fired right up and ran great ! Now to find some cheap 18" bars. LOL May have found 2 ? Baileys don't have nothing on close out for them. Found some last year for 6 bucks each ! DA I was , only bought 4 ! Oregon bars , but said cub cadet on them. LOL


----------



## dancan

I could have given him the "I have a potty mouth" reply but .......Does it really matter ?
Maybe he owns an EeeKoo and suffers from little man syndrome ?


----------



## dancan

Would't 12" or 14" be better suited for them big Husuqee power house saws ?

Maybe his mom won't let him buy a saw ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I could have given him the "I have a potty mouth" reply but .......Does it really matter ?
> Maybe he owns an EeeKoo and suffers from little man syndrome ?



I did see an Eeeco 305 at a yard sale today.
all broke up and held together with duct tape.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I did see an Eeeco 305 at a yard sale today.
> all broke up and held together with duct tape.



John would have bought it .


----------



## little possum

I was hoping one of the gurus would stop by and help me. I dont wanna join another forum! Already read 2 about full time and browse a few others


----------



## dancan

You may have to wait a bit , Jerry's gone fishing , Robin's most likely playin with his almost new 1960 sumthin goofy Suub , maybe Ron's turned a wrench on one of them .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I did see an Eeeco 305 at a yard sale today.
> all broke up and held together with duct tape.



Must have been real fast ! Needed 100mph tape on it !


----------



## tbone75

Corey didn't last long. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

Almost time to start minor localized flooding


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> I got my last batch from Jantz Supply. Most of the knife places sell it. I could stand to get a couple new bars muself. LOL Just in case ? LOL
> 
> 
> Hardly ever give any red out,but I seen a real need for it ! Don't like it,don't read it ! Mad at the whole site cause of one thread ? Very childish !! Plus there is a huge amount of very very good info in this thread !



I think this was my second time giving the red, the other was Sledrat.....


----------



## farrell

Oh a flooding we will go!

What fun for a Saturday night


----------



## tbone75

Seems I am coon hunting tonight. LOL And mouse trapping ! 4 cats and there was a mouse loose in the house ? That is just plain wrong ! But I got the little bugger !


----------



## tbone75

Adam must stihl be washing the streets. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Adam must stihl be washing the streets. LOL



Yes sir!

Hate stupid people!

One guy bout hit the truck tryin to get me wet

College kids runnin round all over again

Lots pertty girls! If only I was single.........whoa wait way to much trouble!


----------



## farrell

Wake up slackers!

After I get some sleep today gonna see if the local husky dealer has the tank vent for the 2186

How do I change it? Never done one before


----------



## little possum

Thats a strange one it looks like. Ive had one that just pulled out, and another that had threads and had to be screwed out.


----------



## tbone75

Slacking Slug checking in,can't seem to sleep. Rain moved in now I hurt like a beach!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Wake up slackers!
> 
> After I get some sleep today gonna see if the local husky dealer has the tank vent for the 2186
> 
> How do I change it? Never done one before



Sorry,never seen one before?


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.........

scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scratch.........................

mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,grumble....................

gonna be a superb day,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,after i get some CCOOOFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yyaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.........
> 
> scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scratch.........................
> 
> mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,grumble....................
> 
> gonna be a superb day,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,after i get some CCOOOFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Was here yesterday ! Not so much today. LOL


----------



## tbone75

That deck done yet ? Whats next ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That deck done yet ? Whats next ?



railing to put up on back stairs,,another by grill.
then trim out and seal.

then replace some siding and all window and door trim and paint.

replace 10x12 deck at front door.

hopefully get to the new shop sometime !!


----------



## roncoinc

OH32 i found the rag inside carb went away yestday,$15 to pull air cleaner,told him wasnt doin anymore unless exceptional for some reason..
i have gotten 5 free saws from him so be good to keep contact.


----------



## sachsmo

Where's that darn Cliff?

I see he posted back in January.

If it doesn't quit raining around here, all of this area may revert back to the Limberlost Swamp!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> railing to put up on back stairs,,another by grill.
> then trim out and seal.
> 
> then replace some siding and all window and door trim and paint.
> 
> replace 10x12 deck at front door.
> 
> hopefully get to the new shop sometime !!



You should have all that done but the shop in another week ! LOL That new shop will sure be nice !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH32 i found the rag inside carb went away yestday,$15 to pull air cleaner,told him wasnt doin anymore unless exceptional for some reason..
> i have gotten 5 free saws from him so be good to keep contact.



You want them free saws to keep coming in ! LOL

I was expecting to see another load of crap coming in to fix ? Its the weekend ! LOL Thankfully it didn't happen !


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Where's that darn Cliff?
> 
> I see he posted back in January.
> 
> If it doesn't quit raining around here, all of this area may revert back to the Limberlost Swamp!



News just said the Fargo river started flowing North into Canada. LOL Think it should be going South? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You should have all that done but the shop in another week ! LOL That new shop will sure be nice !



Well,,the most hours the help has got in was 31hrs once,,most times 10-15 a week..
so may take awhile


----------



## dancan

John , I found your missing sleep 
Sunny and 35 going to 55  
Looks like no rain here for the coming week


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> News just said the Fargo river started flowing North into Canada. LOL Think it should be going South? LOL



Nope,

that one always did run North, one of those anomalies.

We got one over here, The St. Marys flows North joins the St Joe, then flows N.E.(as the Maumee) into the west basin of Erie.

It's called the "Continental Divide".


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,the most hours the help has got in was 31hrs once,,most times 10-15 a week..
> so may take awhile



OK give ya 2 weeks. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , I found your missing sleep
> Sunny and 35 going to 55
> Looks like no rain here for the coming week



Dang it ! Give me that sleep back ! I am tired of being tired ! LOL

Rain today and tomorrow then back to nice weather !


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> News just said the Fargo river started flowing North into Canada. LOL Think it should be going South? LOL



Me thinks it's the "Red River" It flows North into Lake Winnipeg and eventually flows into the Hudson Bay.

Now that's a lonnnngggg way North eh?


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Me thinks it's the "Red River" It flows North into Lake Winnipeg and eventually flows into the Hudson Bay.
> 
> Now that's a lonnnngggg way North eh?



I am bout half brain dead,could have missed what they said fer sure. LOL


----------



## sachsmo

How come we never get rain when we need it? Then when we sure don't need it we get inches?

Then again what is "Normal", it is always not enough or too much, guess that's why we average eh?


----------



## IEL

Sunday morning slackers  I feel a shop day today. Might even work on one of those "saw" things. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

Husquomedian 







They still make the 61 ? Dual cylinder ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Husquomedian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still make the 61 ? Dual cylinder ?



No idea ??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl tying to get up and go. Not working so well. LOL Dang rain makes everything hurt.


----------



## tbone75

Guess I need to put a 029 together,got a guy wanting one. LOL If I can ever get moving today I will do that ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> I have no life!
> 
> Been working on my 76 Johnson 35hp that is blowed up  Pistons scarred up pretty good. Didnt have but 60#s of compression on each cylinder before tear down. Always was harder to start than the 25hp. Water pump went out, which lead to over heating. So IDK how long it has actually been not quite right. Anybody have any experience rebuilding powerheads? Trying to figure out if it has sleeves and if I can replace them. Never been into a boat motor, and dad advised against it, but didnt really have the $ laying around for a repair bill, and especially with peak boating right around the corner. Shops are behind already. But we have put a piston and head on his JD, heads on the 390 that was in the dump truck, and numerous chainsaws. haha so figured it was worth a shot.



Coming to the heritage festival? If you can bring the bare power head to the saw demo area. My dad will be there and he used to be an OMC dealer in the 60's/70's. He can give you some ideas and lots of good stories of how motors shouldn't be treated! 

Most likely the power head it toast though.... I'll ask him tonight if I talk to him.


----------



## tbone75

Got a MS310 tore down and ready to rebuild , far as I could get for the moment.
Picked out a 017 crankcase for another saw I am giving to a friend. LOL Little turd , but he likes them and I have a few boxes of parts. LOL They sell fast around here too ?

Dang back isn't happy today at all. Dam rain !!


----------



## tbone75

Searching for 029 parts I found that new 350 Husky P&C I thought I had. LOL Guess I will build that last one now. LOL
Only need a throttle linkage , muffler and recoil is all I think ?


----------



## dancan

Geezzz John , at the speed you're goin' you should get a Job at a dealership LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Geezzz John , at the speed you're goin' you should get a Job at a dealership LOL



now that's MEAN !!!

downright NASTY !!

Uncalled for !!

NOT nice !!

ashamed of you Dan,,,,


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Husquomedian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still make the 61 ? Dual cylinder ?



Yeah it looks brandy new to me,.....maybe back 20 years or so....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Nope,
> 
> that one always did run North, one of those anomalies.
> 
> We got one over here, The St. Marys flows North joins the St Joe, then flows N.E.(as the Maumee) into the west basin of Erie.
> 
> It's called the "Continental Divide".



Sometime you have time look up the Athabasca Glacier, see where it melts and the water runs to the Athabasca River, trace that river down to Athabasca Lake, then on to Great Slave Lake onward down the mighty McKenzie River to Tuktoykuk. Now that is a long way North.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> now that's MEAN !!!
> 
> downright NASTY !!
> 
> Uncalled for !!
> 
> NOT nice !!
> 
> ashamed of you Dan,,,,



Bahahahahahahahahah ......................Ha !

Caught the dog red handed today .






"Please don't trade me in for a Husuquee , I'll be good and won't knock your beer over and drink it any more .......Really !"


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Bahahahahahahahahah ......................Ha !
> 
> Caught the dog red handed today .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please don't trade me in for a Husuquee , I'll be good and won't knock your beer over and drink it any more .......Really !"



A RAT !!!!!!!!!!!!
man,,they grow BIG rat's in NS eh ??


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> A RAT !!!!!!!!!!!!
> man,,they grow BIG rat's in NS eh ??



You see a rat , I see whimen , all kinds of whimen bending over wanting to pet my big rat ........Makin me smile


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> You see a rat , I see whimen , all kinds of whimen bending over wanting to pet my big rat ........Makin me smile



Now thats just GROSS rite there !! 
whimen wanting to pet your big rat !!! 
DISGUSTING !!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Since I had no place to cut fence posts and use a saw or two I decided to test the reused cotter pins today , they worked fine 












I'm amazed what 19hp can do .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Since I had no place to cut fence posts and use a saw or two I decided to test the reused cotter pins today , they worked fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed what 19hp can do .



That little tractor did a lot of work in its lifetime.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Now thats just GROSS rite there !!
> whimen wanting to pet your big rat !!!
> DISGUSTING !!!!!!!!



Well , I like whimen


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Bahahahahahahahahah ......................Ha !
> 
> Caught the dog red handed today .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please don't trade me in for a Husuquee , I'll be good and won't knock your beer over and drink it any more .......Really !"



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..................................

GREMLIN!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> That little tractor did a lot of work in its lifetime.



It's helpin me stihl some rocks that may be on the other side of a property line , hook a chain and go ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It's helpin me stihl some rocks that may be on the other side of a property line , hook a chain and go ! LOL



You building a retaining wall?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> You building a retaining wall?



I widened in front of the shed and put some boulders in front of the well at the beginning of the driveway .
I'll attempt a small wall by the shed if I can stihl enough squarish rocks LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I widened in front of the shed and put some boulders in front of the well at the beginning of the driveway .
> I'll attempt a small wall by the shed if I can stihl enough squarish rocks LOL



How many fenceposts do you need, how long?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> How many fenceposts do you need, how long?



Don't know , as much as I can cut , just as long as I can go cut LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Don't know , as much as I can cut , just as long as I can go cut LOL



There may be some stuff left at the corner of the last lot cutoff back where we picked up that load of wood, I will check and get back to you. The last lot cuit off would have had a couple hundred on it, they cut and burned every stick on site.


----------



## dancan

That would be great , almost a year , time to cut ! ..............A little bit at least


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Geezzz John , at the speed you're goin' you should get a Job at a dealership LOL



Why you rotten,meen,nasty azz Nadian ! :msp_sneaky:

That is just going to far !!



Just plain EVIL !!


----------



## tbone75

Took all I had today , but I got a MS290 put together. Got to build a MS170/017 tomorrow. LOL

Huskys are so much easier to work on !! Don't care what Jerry says !


----------



## tbone75

You guys beat up on Dan for me tonight ! Ol MEEN AZZ Nadian !

I got to lay down for a bit. Done had my limit of pills for the day. LOL


----------



## IEL

I restored a hand saw today, does that count? :cool2:


----------



## dancan

Lay down and use the laptop , that way you can get you're cheep shots in while relaxin .
Practicin for a Job tires a fellow out you know LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Beat my head over a little cheap blower all evening. Clean the carb and it will run for awhile. Then won't run off of full choke. Going to get a new filter tomorrow and clean the tank again. If it does it one more time there won't be much for the guy to pick up. Sparky thinks a .500 will be enough to fix it quickly! 

Yep....posting from the phone thingy.


----------



## Cantdog

woodbine said:


> This pathetic thread is one of the main reasons I (and I suspect many many others ) no longer bother with this once interesting website.Some of us actually have a life.



OOOOooooooooooo..............


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> OOOOooooooooooo..............



You can unner stand that Robin,..he`s a fellow Scot......LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure didn't leave me much to read ! 

What a bunch of SLACKERS !


----------



## farrell

You fellas sure did slack today!

I slept till 3:30 this afternoon

Went and got pizza 

And watched sons of guns till it was time to start flooding

The wife took the lil guy to the ER this mornin 

He split his eye lid open some how

Then the wife and kids spent the day at her sisters


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You fellas sure did slack today!
> 
> I slept till 3:30 this afternoon
> 
> Went and got pizza
> 
> And watched sons of guns till it was time to start flooding
> 
> The wife took the lil guy to the ER this mornin
> 
> He split his eye lid open some how
> 
> Then the wife and kids spent the day at her sisters



Hope hes doing OK !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hope hes doing OK !



Needed stitches but they won't do it on a baby

They wouldn't glue it either

Gave him some antibiotics

His eye is pretty swollen currently

But didn't slow the lil fella down any!


----------



## davebull

*372 big bore*

G'day 
I've got a question about big bore kits, as like everyone here I'm always chasing cheap and easy horsepower. I bought a bigbore 52mm piston and cylinder kit which should give it an extra 5cc I plan on leaving out the base gasket, 
The main question is, I've found a 272xp piston which is 52mm but about a 1mm higher than the 372BB piston, would it be possible to use the 272 piston in the bigbore kit to gain some more compression or would it just hit the cylinder or plug?
Cheers


----------



## dancan

Mornin' ZZZzzzZZZzzzZlakerz ! 
Sorry to hear bout the little fella Adam .
Davebull , you'll have to wait till some of others wake up to hear if they have any info on that .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Mornin' ZZZzzzZZZzzzZlakerz !
> Sorry to hear bout the little fella Adam .
> Davebull , you'll have to wait till some of others wake up to hear if they have any info on that .



Mornin Dan!

Thanks!

The lil guy is tough!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning fight thread regulars! Nothing like a nice rainy Monday to start the week off right!



Yep....posting from the phone thingy.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can unner stand that Robin,..he`s a fellow Scot......LOL



Kind of a Harsh individual..............might not be a Scot.....just 'cause the cat had her kittens in th oven...don't make 'em biscuits......but definitely a pinhead none-the-less..


----------



## Cantdog

Exxcellent day here.....the forth of four in a row...Had a great couple days on the island.....cool there after the sun went down had to have a fire but cozy in the camp.

Starting a new job today.......at the same place I built the stairs in that post and beam barn a couple yr ago..(for you thread regulars). The doug fir should be mellowed down nice by now ....try and get some pics of it this week sometime... 

Got my spline type tuning screwdriver Fri so now I can push a couple of those newer little POS Hookies out the door!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John!!! Just snagged a NOS coil, off ebay to go with that NOS 521E module you sent me!!!


I see there is one of those Jonsereds dealer parts boxes like the one I have on ebay......got a few gaskets etc. in it. He wants $265.00 or BO plus $25.00 shipping!!

PB gave me mine with a similar bunch of small parts........he got two, cheep and gave me one. I would like another but not at that price!! LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,,,,,,

Grrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, !!

Ron trying to start without coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Exxcellent day here.....the forth of four in a row...Had a great couple days on the island.....cool there after the sun went down had to have a fire but cozy in the camp.
> 
> Starting a new job today.......at the same place I built the stairs in that post and beam barn a couple yr ago..(for you thread regulars). The doug fir should be mellowed down nice by now ....try and get some pics of it this week sometime...
> 
> Got my spline type tuning screwdriver Fri so now I can push a couple of those newer little POS Hookies out the door!!!!



I would like it if all saws had the spline type adjusters,,very easy to get on the adjuster when the saw is running and wont slip out of the slot.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, !!
> 
> Ron trying to start without coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



May have a bad solenoid in the starter.............LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> May have a bad solenoid in the starter.............LOL



More like a bad brain in the cranium,knowing yestday he was out of coffee and dint get any


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> More like a bad brain in the cranium,knowing yestday he was out of coffee and dint get any


 Bad-bad way to start a day!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I would like it if all saws had the spline type adjusters,,very easy to get on the adjuster when the saw is running and wont slip out of the slot.



Yes they do work good.......just a PITA if you don't have the tool....can't just "get by" with something else like you can with the regular slotted screws.....I've made carb screw drivers from the handle end of a saw file by heating the tip over a fire and flattening the end with the backside of a woodhook against an ax head in a pinch, miles in the woods and my screwdriver disappeared into the snow/brush pile......that ain't ever happening with a spline rig!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yes they do work good.......just a PITA if you don't have the tool....can't just "get by" with something else like you can with the regular slotted screws.....I've made carb screw drivers from the handle end of a saw file by heating the tip over a fire and flattening the end with the backside of a woodhook against an ax head in a pinch, miles in the woods and my screwdriver disappeared into the snow/brush pile......that ain't ever happening with a spline rig!!!



Piece of copper tubing just small enough to need tapping over the splines works in a pinch, course you need the right size piece of tubing.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yes they do work good.......just a PITA if you don't have the tool....can't just "get by" with something else like you can with the regular slotted screws.....I've made carb screw drivers from the handle end of a saw file by heating the tip over a fire and flattening the end with the backside of a woodhook against an ax head in a pinch, miles in the woods and my screwdriver disappeared into the snow/brush pile......that ain't ever happening with a spline rig!!!



You need one of these !

Top Saw Wrench


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You need one of these !
> 
> Top Saw Wrench



Chainsaw multi tool, now that`s cute.,,,,LOL


----------



## IEL

Morning SLACKERS. :msp_sneaky:

Lee valley has those chainsaw multi tools. They also have a built in file handle. I wouldn't buy one....


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Morning SLACKERS. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Lee valley has those chainsaw multi tools. They also have a built in file handle. I wouldn't buy one....



I just take a chainsaw tool kit with me everywhere I take a chainsaw. In it are all the tools and more than what I need to do a complete teardown except for splitting the case. If its broken that bad I would take it to the shop anyway. I always have more than one saw with me, usually 3 or more....LOL


----------



## IEL

I count 10? I really should get my saw box re packed. We normally carry enough mechanics tools in the truck to rebuild virtually anything....LOL. (1/4, 3/8, 1/2 socket set, with ratchets and breaker bars, full screw driver set, 5 pliers, multimeter, metric and imperial open end set, a few pry bars, pipe wrench, torque wrench, 3 different crecent wrenches... Ect) Oh yeah, a can of seafoam deep creep, and a roll or two of the handymans secret weapon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> I count 10? I really should get my saw box re packed. We normally carry enough mechanics tools in the truck to rebuild virtually anything....LOL. (1/4, 3/8, 1/2 socket set, with ratchets and breaker bars, full screw driver set, 5 pliers, multimeter, metric and imperial open end set, a few pry bars, pipe wrench, torque wrench, 3 different crecent wrenches... Ect) Oh yeah, a can of seafoam deep creep, and a roll or two of the handymans secret weapon.



That pict was taken 6-7 years ago, one taken more recently ,


----------



## tbone75

Slacker checking in. Real sucky night,and more rain today. Suppose to clear up tomorrow , so maybe I will feel better ? LOL


----------



## IEL

I just noticed the two huskys in jerrys truck! :msp_thumbdn: I like the little skilsaw. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Piece of copper tubing just small enough to need tapping over the splines works in a pinch, course you need the right size piece of tubing.



Done that one more than once before I bought a set of spline drivers.


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> That pict was taken 6-7 years ago, one taken more recently ,



That's better. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> I just noticed the two huskys in jerrys truck! :msp_thumbdn: I like the little skilsaw. :msp_thumbup:



All the saws in that front row were freebies, otherwise I wouldn`t own them. One Husqvarna 266XP, one Oleomak 950, one SD115 and the Skil 1645 I use for stumping.


----------



## IEL

The 266xp is actually one of the huskys I like. My uncle only services a saw when it won't start, or siezes. He has one he got 20 years ago, heavy used, and it is still his best running saw. Surprisingly light and powerful.


----------



## tbone75

The slacking Slug is gonna try to put a 017 together now. And maybe fire up the 290 ? it may wait for the second pill. LOL
Sure be glad when this rain moves out !! I need to build several more saws ! And go pick up my shelf boards !
Stihl got that bathroom to redo. Just not ready to tackle it yet. LOL Need to hurry up,Mom will be here June 16th. Got to have it done before she gets here !


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> The 266xp is actually one of the huskys I like. My uncle only services a saw when it won't start, or siezes. He has one he got 20 years ago, heavy used, and it is still his best running saw. Surprisingly light and powerful.



The one I have is a beat up POS....,


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The slacking Slug is gonna try to put a 017 together now. And maybe fire up the 290 ? it may wait for the second pill. LOL
> Sure be glad when this rain moves out !! I need to build several more saws ! And go pick up my shelf boards !
> Stihl got that bathroom to redo. Just not ready to tackle it yet. LOL Need to hurry up,Mom will be here June 16th. Got to have it done before she gets here !



You are just dragging your azz, Dan will have to send you some Kotton Kandy.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are just dragging your azz, Dan will have to send you some Kotton Kandy.....LOL



Its dragging alright ! LOL Need someone to pick it up for me. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady just brought me a nice one ! To bad I have to get this 170 done before I play with this one ! Stihl digging out parts for it. Takes longer to dig the parts out than it does to put it together ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to have to find all the brake parts for it,nothing of its left. Dang it !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Ron...

I just got scolded for not working on my Technician Lic. lately so I guess I have to pick up my book tonight as the wife is working late and start studying again. 

I have been acused of being ADHD and I am EASILY distracted. 

Like this...


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey Ron...
> 
> I just got scolded for not working on my Technician Lic. lately so I guess I have to pick up my book tonight as the wife is working late and start studying again.
> 
> I have been acused of being ADHD and I am EASILY distracted.
> 
> Like this...





wELL,,,,,,,,,i wasnt going to say anything ,,,BUT,,,,, once you have the lic it IS good for 10 yrs....
AND it give more options than CB does.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Mail lady just brought me a nice one ! To bad I have to get this 170 done before I play with this one ! Stihl digging out parts for it. Takes longer to dig the parts out than it does to put it together ! LOL



Looks good on the outside.


----------



## farrell

Afternoon boys and girls!

Work sleep repeat as usual

Not much else happening


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fells. Hope everybody's doing well. New job is going great. Looking forward to Halifax heritage festival this weekend.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Mail lady just brought me a nice one ! ......



That's some right nice box that thing is sitting on there John !

About the Koton Kandy thing .....All I gots left is the Koton Kandy Light and I'm a little low but I will split it with ya .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks good on the outside.



Far as I have got with it. LOL

Another Nephew showed up wanting to buy my old Cub mower.BSed about an hour over that.Finally sold the darn thing.
Just got back to the 170,he shows back up with a trailer. LOL Then I had to go get the sucker started for the first time this year ! PITA !
Now another guy shows up with a dead whacker ! Told him it would be a couple days. LOL
The 170 is stihl in a pile on the bench ! Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's some right nice box that thing is sitting on there John !
> 
> About the Koton Kandy thing .....All I gots left is the Koton Kandy Light and I'm a little low but I will split it with ya .



Chit Dan ! Aint nuff there to get me off my Slug arse ! LOL 

Thanks anyway ! LOL

Why you being so nice ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Far as I have got with it. LOL
> 
> Another Nephew showed up wanting to buy my old Cub mower.BSed about an hour over that.Finally sold the darn thing.
> Just got back to the 170,he shows back up with a trailer. LOL Then I had to go get the sucker started for the first time this year ! PITA !
> Now another guy shows up with a dead whacker ! Told him it would be a couple days. LOL
> The 170 is stihl in a pile on the bench ! Maybe tomorrow?



When you goin to lern to say NO !! ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Chit Dan ! Aint nuff there to get me off my Slug arse ! LOL
> 
> Thanks anyway ! LOL
> 
> Why you being so nice ? :msp_sneaky:



HHmmmm,,,,,,,,,........................

He must have an ulterior motive ???

kinda like a cop being nice when he gives you a ticket ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> When you goin to lern to say NO !! ??



This is that kid I bought wood from last year. LOL I don't mind helping him out.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HHmmmm,,,,,,,,,........................
> 
> He must have an ulterior motive ???
> 
> kinda like a cop being nice when he gives you a ticket ??



Got something up his sleeve ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Cop hands ya the ticket,then you say thank you ? Why do people do that ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Cop hands ya the ticket,then you say thank you ? Why do people do that ? :hmm3grin2orange:



You kidding??!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You kidding??!!



Been there to hear it happen more than once ! LOL I wasn't driving,I would have had some other choice words ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hows the deck work coming along Ron ? Bout done ?

The OL brought home Mushrooms today ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

I'm always nice John LOL
Musta been DYI tire change weekend just gone by cause I had 3 of them at the shop today .
One couldn't get the tires off hubs , I have the hammer for that LOL
One came in with a busted lock nut , I have the key for that LOL
One came in with 2 broken wheel studs , I got the parts to fix that LOL
Had a regular bring his son's car in for work , I gave him a folding paper price , he gave me a 20$ tip 
Plus a bunch more in today


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> wELL,,,,,,,,,i wasnt going to say anything ,,,BUT,,,,, once you have the lic it IS good for 10 yrs....
> AND it give more options than CB does.



I know....I know...Back on it right now. Think I finally got this damn blower done, tomorrow will tell. 

End of May is an obtainable goal as I have a week of vacation I can study during as my in-laws aren't that interesting. Will study that and for my Class A CDL

Yep....posting from the phone thingy.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm always nice John LOL
> Musta been DYI tire change weekend just gone by cause I had 3 of them at the shop today .
> One couldn't get the tires off hubs , I have the hammer for that LOL
> One came in with a busted lock nut , I have the key for that LOL
> One came in with 2 broken wheel studs , I got the parts to fix that LOL
> Had a regular bring his son's car in for work , I gave him a folding paper price , he gave me a 20$ tip
> Plus a bunch more in today



Glad your staying busy !

Always nice ? WTF was that chit you said about me the other day ! You call that nice ! MEEN AZZ Nadian ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

Meen Chit ???
All I said was a compliment on you're speedyness of hammering out them saws and I meent that you could get a Job and compete with some of the tecks out there , I thot it was a compliment .....


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Meen Chit ???
> All I said was a compliment on you're speedyness of hammering out them saws and I meent that you could get a Job and compete with some of the tecks out there , I thot it was a compliment .....



I stihl see something not right here.....

results of Dan being nice is like a bug getting sprayed with insecticide..


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Meen Chit ???
> All I said was a compliment on you're speedyness of hammering out them saws and I meent that you could get a Job and compete with some of the tecks out there , I thot it was a compliment .....



It was nice till you put that "J" thing in there ! That was just plain MEEN !

Besides the last 2 days I have got one saw together ! Don't even know if it will run yet ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> i stihl see something not right here.....
> 
> Results of dan being nice is like a bug getting sprayed with insecticide..



lmao !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> lmao !!



Or salt on a slug...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Or salt on a slug...



He would do that to a Slug ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin , HuskaPewlan multi-carb adjuster 3 Pack Kit !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey Robin , HuskaPewlan multi-carb adjuster 3 Pack Kit !



Pull ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Pull ! :hmm3grin2orange:



That meen we get free shots at Dan ??


----------



## tbone75

Any of yous guys got any Partner brake parts ? I need everything from the handle to screws or whatever hold stuff in the cover.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That meen we get free shots at Dan ??



You really got to ask that ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Open season on DanCans ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Any of yous guys got any Partner brake parts ? I need everything from the handle to screws or whatever hold stuff in the cover.



Nope,,dont got any partner part saws....

but Dan could probly be meen enuf to Jerry to co-erce him into parting with some.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Open season on DanCans ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Seems like one day open season on him and he gets 364 days open season on US !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,dont got any partner part saws....
> 
> but Dan could probly be meen enuf to Jerry to co-erce him into parting with some.



I am in no big hurry,got to see if I can get it to run. LOL Just hope the jug will clean up ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Seems like one day open season on him and he gets 364 days open season on US !!



Sure seems that way ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

I'm always nice , not my fault if something gets lost in the Canadian to Merican translation .


----------



## dancan

Good deal ??

View attachment 293013


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Good deal ??
> 
> View attachment 293013



You bet ! I can sell ya one just like it for 135.00 plus S&H of coarse. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Good deal ??
> 
> View attachment 293013



Not as good as the three Hooskies that sold on there today for $40.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You bet ! I can sell ya one just like it for 135.00 plus S&H of coarse. LOL



With a nice case?





















Bahahahahhahhahahahaahhahah ............ Ha


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Any of yous guys got any Partner brake parts ? I need everything from the handle to screws or whatever hold stuff in the cover.



I likely have a complete clutch cover with all the parts in it. May take me a week to dig it out....LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not as good as the three Hooskies that sold on there today for $40.



Cannon fodder LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I likely have a complete clutch cover with all the parts in it. May take me a week to dig it out....LOL



Its OK ,Arrowhead-Ed got me covered ! Unless he is missing a piece? LOL

Thanks Jerry !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> With a nice case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahahahahhahhahahahaahhahah ............ Ha



You bet ! Black one too !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I likely have a complete clutch cover with all the parts in it. May take me a week to dig it out....LOL



Seems like your quicker than me getting stuff out !! LOL !!

havent forgotten buddy,,,the air cond cover got blown accross the yard and broken so i got some foam board now to line a box with !!
WHEN i find a box 

Just been SO durn busy ,,got a box of radio's in my car for two weeks now,,havent made it to the PO yet


----------



## roncoinc

CAN on fodder,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

dan CAN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

must be someway to tie the two together ????


HHmmm.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Seems like your quicker than me getting stuff out !! LOL !!
> 
> havent forgotten buddy,,,the air cond cover got blown accross the yard and broken so i got some foam board now to line a box with !!
> WHEN i find a box
> 
> Just been SO durn busy ,,got a box of radio's in my car for two weeks now,,havent made it to the PO yet



I am not very fast myself, I got things to mail out all over the world, keep chippin away at it. You know I am in no hurry for that saw, if and when you get a chance is fine with me. There is no way I could ever run out of saws for actual use as in really needing a saw, just got too many to even ever start them all. Some may never get started...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin , HuskaPewlan multi-carb adjuster 3 Pack Kit !




HaHaHaHaHaHa!!!!! Looks like those might cost more than the one I got......perhaps more effective though!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHaHaHaHa!!!!! Looks like those might cost more than the one I got......perhaps more effective though!!!!!



Especially on Pewlans.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sitting here putting this MS170 motor together. LOL Least get it glued up tonight !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I gots plenty of saws to put together but no reason to do so.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I gots plenty of saws to put together but no reason to do so.....LOL



This is for a friend down on his luck,he had to sell his,so I want to give me another one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This is for a friend down on his luck,he had to sell his,so I want to give me another one.



I would do that also, course I keep a few ready assembled saws just for that reason..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would do that also, course I keep a few ready assembled saws just for that reason..



I had 2 ready a couple weeks ago ! Guess I need a build a couple more. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I had 2 ready a couple weeks ago ! Guess I need a build a couple more. LOL



025, 026 and 028`s all fit that category.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 025, 026 and 028`s all fit that category.



Got some of all them to put together. Sometime? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see ya down there Sparky !


----------



## IEL

Dessert time. :msp_wub:


----------



## tbone75

Seems everyone is playing slacker. LOL

guess I will go check on flea bay. :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Dessert time. :msp_wub:



Pie.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seems everyone is playing slacker. LOL
> 
> guess I will go check on flea bay. :msp_w00t:



No more saws!!


----------



## farrell

Well I am really hopin to be done with flooding by the end of the week!

Tween the two jobs put in 90hrs last week

Nearly 300 hydrants to do and am a lil over halfway done

I'm ready for vacation!!!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> No more saws!!



But John got rid of a bunch so it's ok for him to buy more now!


----------



## farrell

Here search this on eBay

290882366173


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No more saws!!



Only parts ! Carb and muffler ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> But John got rid of a bunch so it's ok for him to buy more now!



Not yet ! Stihl have about 20 more to go ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slug time !

Suppose to clear up tomorrow,so I should start feeling better ! :msp_unsure:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## farrell

Wake up slackerzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## dancan

I'm up , even made an extra coffee for Ron in case he stihl forgot to go get some .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Ron is not going to be pleasant if he doesn't have coffee two days in a row...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew....

I will let you know in a bit if it was a good one or not!



Yep....posting from the phone thingy.


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers. LOL

Got to bed about 11pm , left the window open cause it was a little warm in here. Got woke back up by some noise at 11:30 . Then I hear some racket out in the living room. Dang cat had a bird again ! Where does that cat find birds this late at night ! Caught the bird this time !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

That would be interesting to wake up to. 


Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## tbone75

Suppose to have a high of 78 today and 80 tomorrow ! No more rain till Sat.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> That would be interesting to wake up to.
> 
> 
> Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.



It was ! LOL Least I caught this one and tossed it out !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning crew....
> 
> I will let you know in a bit if it was a good one or not!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....posting from the phone thingy.



The rain moved out,so I hope to have a much better day !


----------



## roncoinc

GGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...............................

gotta remember to get COFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! today !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> GGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...............................
> 
> gotta remember to get COFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! today !!



Better grab ya a Dew ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Robin that sawagain place had a new top piece of the coil for the 521 last time I looked. But haven't checked there for a couple weeks?

Not feeling to bad right now ? May get some saws built today !


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All

Had a bunch of emails that I had to return so been typing since 4:30......so...I'll type a little more.....RON!! REMEMBAH COFFEE TODAY!!!! K?.....

I discovered a bit of two stroke trivia whilst reading up on vintage (spelled OLD) Saabs.......the ones from the 50/60's all had "Free wheeling" which, for those of you who may not be familiar (spelled to young) is a mechanical setup in the transmission that when the drive wheels over run the engine speed (like going down hill) the trans goes into "coast" or "free wheeling" mode....in other words no engine brake when you let off the gas.....quite a few cars from the 50's had this feature as well as a manual overdrive as an econo measure....This was not Saabs reason......until 1966 and a few special 67/68s all Saabs were powered by 3 cyl, water cooled two strokes.....when going down a hill at say 50 miles/hr with the throttle closed the engine was stihl turning 3500 rpm with no fuel and no lube......we all are familiar what happens to a 2 stroke when the lube goes away (to lean) and that is why the Saabs had free wheeling....so the engine could return to idle with the appropriate mix and the car keep going until you required power again...where upon you just stepped on the gas..the trans would smoothly go back into lock up mode you continued on. This is controlled...either in or out with a handle on the inside of the firewall....it is possible to disable or engage manually . 

So there ya go......Knowledge is power!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Better grab ya a Dew ! LOL



Waiting for Dan's rat to make a fresh batch


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin that sawagain place had a new top piece of the coil for the 521 last time I looked. But haven't checked there for a couple weeks?
> 
> Not feeling to bad right now ? May get some saws built today !




Yes they did/do John...but I got this one much cheeper, right off ebay.....$24.95.....can't remember but sawagain wanted $23.99 used and $44.99 NOS but that one was gone anyway ......


----------



## tbone75

Think I would want darn good brakes on that old SAAB ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Waiting for Dan's rat to make a fresh batch



That little rat don't make nuff at a time ! Need a Rott , get a big jug at a time ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Been up for 2 hrs now,time to get playing with saws ! Shooting for 2 of them today ! LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I doubt that Saab has any brakes right now.

Thanks for the lesson, Robin! I had no idea... Keep us posted on the progress on the Saab. That thing is way cool.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Morning slackers. LOL
> 
> Got to bed about 11pm , left the window open cause it was a little warm in here. Got woke back up by some noise at 11:30 . Then I hear some racket out in the living room. Dang cat had a bird again ! Where does that cat find birds this late at night ! Caught the bird this time !



Wait till you wake up to the cat and the dog playin tug o war with a timber tiger!

Good lord what a racket!


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> I doubt that Saab has any brakes right now.
> 
> Thanks for the lesson, Robin! I had no idea... Keep us posted on the progress on the Saab. That thing is way cool.



You missed the first SAAB saga ! What a mess that was ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You missed the first SAAB saga ! What a mess that was ! LOL



LOL It's all right in here......LOL!! About 4000 pages back!!!!!! Stihl running good now!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Mill_wannabe said:


> I doubt that Saab has any brakes right now.
> 
> Thanks for the lesson, Robin! I had no idea... Keep us posted on the progress on the Saab. That thing is way cool.



You are correct....no brakes...no clutch......all hydraulics are dry......for now....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Got this little MS170 almost together,just waiting on the recoil.Its soaking in PIZZ_OFF right now. LOL The I will see if it will run?

Back break right now.Way better than the last 2 days !

Not sure whats next on the bench? Another 170/180 or maybe a 021?


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Morning guys.



Morning !


----------



## IEL

I better stay away from mastermind.... I am getting urges to make a pie. :drool:


----------



## IEL

Am I going to have to keep this going my self? Slackers. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Just about ready to see how far I can throw 2 Stihls ! 2 steps forward 5 steps back today !
Fired up the 170,started easy. Put a B&C on to tune it,no power at all ? Haven't checked compression yet,don't think I need to. I put used rings in it,gap wasn't bad. So I put another motor together with new rings,forgot I even had them ! :bang: Same rings as the 192 takes.

Then I fired up the 290,took right off,but making one hell of a noise on the flywheel side ! Then I membered a 029 jug I got from Ron. It had spun a bearing on that side ! Sure as chit that is the one I used ! :bang::bang: Pulled it out of my jug box,didn't even think about that spun bearing jug was in there,and not marked ! :bang: Least the saw feels like it has plenty of power ! I have more 029 jugs I think? Know I have a good 310 jug,but need rings for it. Plus I have the new 390 P&C I could use.

So I get to tear them all back down again ! :bang:

Now this make 3 saws in a row I had to build twice ! Maybe I should go mow grass ?

Not touching the 5000 Plus just yet ! :msp_scared:

The Slug is down right whooped ! Break time !!!!


----------



## IEL

My new belt grinder arrived. Much faster than expected. Here are some pictures.
View attachment 293082
View attachment 293083


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> My new belt grinder arrived. Much faster than expected. Here are some pictures.
> View attachment 293082
> View attachment 293083



That will speed up the knife making ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

OH MY FLOWERS ,, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ol just brot home a stihl load of pansies !!!
I'm surprised Dan dont have a bunch of them for his rat to water with Mtn dew 
seems like big furry rat's and pansies are a good match ?? just sayin 

she gonna plant em in an old whell barrow,,move em around that way....


Took in two huskies yestday to repair,,figured $100 in repairs would help buying stuff for house repair..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Am I going to have to keep this going my self? Slackers. :msp_sneaky:



Wish I could stop in and help but my world has gotten crazy since spring got here. Wide open at work and driving about 250 miles a day in the truck. No time to even jump on here with the smart azz phone! 


On a wierd note, I sold a 268 last night that the guy knew nothing of chainsaws. I asked him what he wanted it for and he explained he needed GOOD Pro grade saws and equipment going to Gambia. Apparently he is on a mission to buy tools to help with construction in his village. I'm glad that saw will be appreciated as it was in tip top shape.


----------



## IEL

Just tested the grinder, i love it. Removes metal really fast, and even with a 50 grit belt has a smooth finish. Already sharpened 2 axes, all my punches and cold chisles, and recrowned my main blacksmih hammer. It is going to easily be my most used tool. This weekend I will be getting a good selection of belts fro. lee valkey, and testing it out on a knife. 

I am ordering some kaowool for a small gas forge, heated wih a gasoline blow torch. That will sure beat the cutting torch for forging and heat treat.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Waiting for Dan's rat to make a fresh batch





dancan said:


> I'm up , even made an extra coffee for Ron in case he stihl forgot to go get some .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


>



HEY !! . i got coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee today,,so watch out in the mornin


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


>



The vette went to the Dr's today for breaks,,then tires and alignment.
better find a nice bed and breakfast for when i get up there to harrass you and Jeremy


----------



## tbone75

Haven't done nothing this afternoon ! Just enjoying a real nice day outside ! P on them dang saws !

OL came home with more mushrooms ! Frying some up right now !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Haven't done nothing this afternoon ! Just enjoying a real nice day outside ! P on them dang saws !
> 
> OL came home with more mushrooms ! Frying some up right now !



Arent you supposed to like dry them up,the grind them up and smoke them or sumthin ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Arent you supposed to like dry them up,the grind them up and smoke them or sumthin ??



Nope , soak them over night in salty water,dip in egg roll in flour then fry in butter.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nope , soak them over night in salty water,dip in egg roll in flower then fry in butter.



What kind of flower ??
pansies ??

THEN you put them in a pipe and smoke them ??


----------



## tbone75

Ready to eat !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What kind of flower ??
> pansies ??
> 
> THEN you put them in a pipe and smoke them ??



Goofed that up. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ready to eat !



I dont see no shrooms there !!

what ya'all callin mushrooms ??

then ya wonder why you spend time on the john !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dont see no shrooms there !!
> 
> what ya'all callin mushrooms ??
> 
> then ya wonder why you spend time on the john !! LOL !!



Morel mushrooms , I will find a pic.


----------



## tbone75

Mushrooms !


----------



## pioneerguy600

They look more like a sponge,..morel mushrooms,


----------



## dancan

After deep fried mush rooms John has dessert 







Hmm maybe the Scott was upset because of a cease and desist order ,
Mars warns chip shop that deep-fried bars are not to its taste | The Times


----------



## tbone75

We have a few different kinds around here. Grey,yellow and the last to come up are the big white ones. They can get huge ! Biggest ones I seen were tall as 3 beer cans high and wide !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They look more like a sponge,..morel mushrooms,



They are called sponge mushrooms too. Up in Michigan they can be found by the truck load ! Stores are selling them here now at 50.00 per lb. !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> After deep fried mush rooms John has dessert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm maybe the Scott was upset because of a cease and desist order ,
> Mars warns chip shop that deep-fried bars are not to its taste | The Times



No thanks !

They sell deep fried pickles around here too ! YUK !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They are called sponge mushrooms too. Up in Michigan they can be found by the truck load ! Stores are selling them here now at 50.00 per lb. !!



They have always brought a high price here in NS also, I know guys that would pick them every day for about a week and make 2-3 times what they could at work.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> The vette went to the Dr's today for breaks,,then tires and alignment.
> better find a nice bed and breakfast for when i get up there to harrass you and Jeremy



We've got plenty of B&B spots in this area , some may even own couches , also know as a chesterfield in Canadian .
I gots plenty of coffee that will keep till you get here .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They have always brought a high price here in NS also, I know guys that would pick them every day for about a week and make 2-3 times what they could at work.



There are some out around Oregon,up in the mountains they get.Guys make a years wages just picking them !

Friend of mine is going to Michigan and staying a week just to go mushroom hunting ! NUTS ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I would think they would be up around Ron too ? Any place with damp wooded areas seem to have them ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> There are some out around Oregon,up in the mountains they get.Guys make a years wages just picking them !
> 
> Friend of mine is going to Michigan and staying a week just to go mushroom hunting ! NUTS ! LOL



Up in BC along the coast there is a whole culture of transients that gather every year to pick mushrooms,I think its chanterelles that they seek for big money.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Up in BC along the coast there is a whole culture of transients that gather every year to pick mushrooms,I think its chanterelles that they seek for big money.



Yep , that be the ones ! Couldn't member what they were called. My Uncles out there use to go find them.


----------



## tbone75

Arrowhead fixed me up good on my 5000 ! Sending me all the brake parts and the right color handle to boot ! Told me another piston they use in them to make them run real good ! 246 Husky I think ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep , that be the ones ! Couldn't member what they were called. My Uncles out there use to go find them.



Three young lads from close by were doing nothing in life at all, I brought up this mushroom thing and after researching it somewhat they decided to drive out from here to the West Coast and did so in just over 3 days and nights straight through driving. They soon hooked up with a group out there and picked the whole season, they managed to save enough money to come back home after the shrooms died out to spend the rest of the year living it up better than they had ever done. They returned the next year and between picking schrooms and planting trees have stayed out there ever since.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Three young lads from close by were doing nothing in life at all, I brought up this mushroom thing and after researching it somewhat they decided to drive out from here to the West Coast and did so in just over 3 days and nights straight through driving. They soon hooked up with a group out there and picked the whole season, they managed to save enough money to come back home after the shrooms died out to spend the rest of the year living it up better than they had ever done. They returned the next year and between picking schrooms and planting trees have stayed out there ever since.



Don't sound to bad ! LOL If I was stihl young nuff and single ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't sound to bad ! LOL If I was stihl young nuff and single ! LOL



They have done well, course they got into growing some other crops also.


----------



## tbone75

Not all that sure I will work on a Steel tomorrow ? LOL Sure not having any luck with them ! May have to get another Husky or Eeko out ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They have done well, course they got into growing some other crops also.



The right stuff can pay very good , BUT !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not all that sure I will work on a Steel tomorrow ? LOL Sure not having any luck with them ! May have to get another Husky or Eeko out ? LOL



Some days are like that but I never have problems with Stihls, more problems with other makes....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The right stuff can pay very good , BUT !! LOL



If you can make it 3 years in a row you can quit and do other things....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you can make it 3 years in a row you can quit and do other things....LOL



Long as ya make it ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Long as ya make it ! LOL



You would never believe the number that do make it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some days are like that but I never have problems with Stihls, more problems with other makes....LOL



Got no one to blame but myself. LOL Should have had the jug marked !! The 170 ? Reused rings several times before with no problems ? Long as there not wore out. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got no one to blame but myself. LOL Should have had the jug marked !! The 170 ? Reused rings several times before with no problems ? Long as there not wore out. LOL



May or may not be rings, could be some other cause. How tightly did the piston fit the bore?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> May or may not be rings, could be some other cause. How tightly did the piston fit the bore?



DA didn't even check ! Got to be the drugs ! Last couple days have not been good ! LOL

Had 2 other pistons,trashed one of them.Have the other motor together,I did check that piston,plus new rings ! It will run fine when I get it in there. LOL

I have some 018 jugs too,but need cranks for them. The wrist pin is different size on the new pistons I have. I know there is something different about MS180s and 018s,need to look that up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> DA didn't even check ! Got to be the drugs ! Last couple days have not been good ! LOL
> 
> Had 2 other pistons,trashed one of them.Have the other motor together,I did check that piston,plus new rings ! It will run fine when I get it in there. LOL
> 
> I have some 018 jugs too,but need cranks for them. The wrist pin is different size on the new pistons I have. I know there is something different about MS180s and 018s,need to look that up.



I just stay away from those saws and stick to what I know, PRO series....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just stay away from those saws and stick to what I know, PRO series....LOL



I am the only one I know with any PRO saws around here ! LOL Only thing I can sell is cheap chit ! LOL A MS290 is a big saw around here ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am the only one I know with any PRO saws around here ! LOL Only thing I can sell is cheap chit ! LOL A MS290 is a big saw around here ! LOL



Yeah,..when it comes to selling them you are forced to work on what sells. I only sell 2-3 saws a year and that`s fine with me but I pick up 20 or more each year and that`s the problem.....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Same here. No one wants a pro saw when there are Ranchers and Farm boss saws out there...



Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Same here. No one wants a pro saw when there are Ranchers and Farm boss saws out there...
> 
> 
> 
> Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.



Now a days the general public will buy whatever is the cheapest they can get away with, they don`t plan on keeping a saw for 20 years, just look at getting one and running it til it stops. Toss it and get another plastic fantastic.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They have done well, course they got into growing some other crops also.





Typical Farmers ..........LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

A friend of mine got swamped with trying to repair that plastic fantastic stuff for people, most wouldn`t pay him after he fixed the chit anyway and he ended up with a pile of it that took two truck boxes full to the brim to get rid of it. I did find a couple good saws in there for me....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Typical Farmers ..........LOL!!



They grow what is in demand and for the highest price pound for pound.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..when it comes to selling them you are forced to work on what sells. I only sell 2-3 saws a year and that`s fine with me but I pick up 20 or more each year and that`s the problem.....LOL



I don't really care if I sell any, I just need more room ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't really care if I sell any, I just need more room ! LOL



You have to sell some of them after a while you run out of room to keep them all. I am there now....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A friend of mine got swamped with trying to repair that plastic fantastic stuff for people, most wouldn`t pay him after he fixed the chit anyway and he ended up with a pile of it that took two truck boxes full to the brim to get rid of it. I did find a couple good saws in there for me....LOL



If they need more than fuel lines I just tell them to trash it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have to sell some of them after a while you run out of room to keep them all. I am there now....LOL



You just need to build another building for more ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If they need more than fuel lines I just tell them to trash it. LOL



That`s the reality of it all, they are just not worth putting too much time and money into them even though they look like new...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You just need to build another building for more ! LOL



I can build more buildings but I will not, got way too many saws now, almost every one of them PRO grade and I love to run them but I don`t get to run them all any more.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can build more buildings but I will not, got way too many saws now, almost every one of them PRO grade and I love to run them but I don`t get to run them all any more.



I am doing my best to get a pile of them moved out before I bring in more ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am doing my best to get a pile of them moved out before I bring in more ! LOL



Stick with that plan and you will find you have more room all the time....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stick with that plan and you will find you have more room all the time....LOL



You know all to well how hard that is to do !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You know all to well how hard that is to do !



Oh yes I do.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## farrell

Back out drowning earth worms and washin streets!

Yay fun!!!!!

Not really........


----------



## farrell

View attachment 293226


Oh black water keep on rollin!


----------



## dancan

Pst , Pst , Ron ..... The mini Husquee is makin coffee ......And Mountain D eeww for John at the same time .....ZzzZzzZZZzzz


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Pst , Pst , Ron ..... The mini Husquee is makin coffee ......And Mountain D eeww for John at the same time .....ZzzZzzZZZzzz



Dan is really neccissary to talk bout your gremlins bowel movements and urination?


----------



## dancan

And floodin the street is different ?
Coffee's ready zzzZZZlakerzzz .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> And floodin the street is different ?
> Coffee's ready zzzZZZlakerzzz .



Sure is!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

Another beautiful day here.....70 degrees, sunny.......been that way since last Friday....supposed to continue on through the weekend......not at all like springtime in Maine.....we'll pay for this....I'm sure........One Hooski left yesterday.....another leaves today.....and yet another will be leaving soon.....I like trading Hooskies for $$$$$....it's fun!!!! Wish I had more to get rid of.......LOL!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can build more buildings but I will not, got way too many saws now, almost every one of them PRO grade and I love to run them but I don`t get to run them all any more.



I had that discussion just last night. Telling someone that even though I have good stuff, with current lousy fuel I can't keep them all running unless I want to spend big money on fuel. I'll keep 3-4 Pro saws around, and a few for milling and then collectible old magnesium. Other than that, I'll just have to let the roll through. For me it's not just saws though, it's all of my power equipment. Add in a few Gravely riding tractors, few walk behind tractors, walk behind blower, etc and it all gets over whelming. If I had to keep a carb kit for all of them in-stock I'd have 300-400 in carb kits on the shelf!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> And floodin the street is different ?
> Coffee's ready zzzZZZlakerzzz .



coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm on it !!!


----------



## roncoinc

scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scratch.............................

mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,grumble.......................

four scoops thru the exprosso machine makes a nice cup of coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!


----------



## tbone75

Morning , going to be a nice day again !

Going to be tired all day too ! Woke up every hour on the hour ! No idea why ?

Saws today ?? Maybe not ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning , going to be a nice day again !
> 
> Going to be tired all day too ! Woke up every hour on the hour ! No idea why ?
> 
> Saws today ?? Maybe not ??



I have two huskies i told the guy would be ready by the weekend


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I have two huskies i told the guy would be ready by the weekend



Least there Huskys !


----------



## farrell

Mornin/ nite all!

Gotta get the daughter on the bus

Take the lil guy to grammys

Then off to bed for a couple hours

The OL is also workin at the water authority as a flagman


----------



## tbone75

Where is Dan with that cattle prod ? Need a little help getting started today. LOL


I won't even call him MEEN !


----------



## tbone75

Dang MEEN Nadian Dan ! Won't help a guy out ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just can't win can you.


Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. I feel a two coffee day today.....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Just can't win can you.
> 
> 
> Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.



I put a little salt on my arse ! Stihl didn't make me move ! :msp_thumbdn:


Maybe if I stick my finger in a light socket ?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Morning guys. I feel a two coffee day today.....



Already on my second Dew !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I put a little salt on my arse ! Stihl didn't make me move ! :msp_thumbdn:
> 
> 
> Maybe if I stick my finger in a light socket ?




good luck...I fell like I have been run over today..third day of overcast and mist.






tbone75 said:


> Already on my second Dew !




Wish I was allowed to have them still...according to the Doc and Dentist..no more for me. 


Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> good luck...I fell like I have been run over today..third day of overcast and mist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I was allowed to have them still...according to the Doc and Dentist..no more for me.
> 
> 
> Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.



One of the very few things the doc hasn't told me to quit ! LOL Only thing I haven't quit that he told me to is smoking,wish I could ! I keep trying ! Tried everything out there to help. Just not enough will power.


----------



## tbone75

Been up for 3 hrs. need to try doing something ! Soon as I can get that second pill in me , I will be good for a while. LOL


----------



## husqvarnaguy

tbone75 said:


> Already on my second Dew !



Put some shine in it and make it the real stuff.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## IEL

John, if Dans dog isn't making enough dew for you, let me know. My puppy could probably fit Dans dog in his mouth.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Least there Huskys !



yuip,,no " toss the stihl " today


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> yuip,,no " toss the stihl " today



I may have to dig out another Husky to work on today,calm my nerves from them Steels ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Trouble is both these Steels got new homes soon as I fix them right ! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Just thinking only have 5 Huskys to put together and 50 Steels to put together ! :msp_scared:


----------



## IEL

John, any pioneers left to work on? They are by far my favourite. Maybe use them as a break from others.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> John, any pioneers left to work on? They are by far my favourite. Maybe use them as a break from others.



Sure is. LOL Another P52 sitting here and a P28. Plus what ever that bow saw is ? P26 maybe?

Can't let them saws win ! Put the other motor in the MS170,runs like it should now ! LOL Only took an hour to swap it out. Been out running it for about 30 mins. Its ready to get boxed up and sent to its new home ! LOL

The MS290 is stihl waiting. LOL Need a back break.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure is. LOL Another P52 sitting here and a P28. Plus what ever that bow saw is ? P26 maybe?
> 
> Can't let them saws win ! Put the other motor in the MS170,runs like it should now ! LOL Only took an hour to swap it out. Been out running it for about 30 mins. Its ready to get boxed up and sent to its new home ! LOL
> 
> The MS290 is stihl waiting. LOL Need a back break.



The 5000+.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 5000+.



Going to look into that one after I mow some dang grass. LOL

Just got up from a nap ! LOL The back said I had to do it ! Plus that waking up every hour didn't help. LOL


----------



## IEL

If you are starting to go crazy with homeowner saws, do something with a pioneer, even just remove the top end from one. I find working on a sensible saw is very relaxing after fighting with crap plastic designed flaws sold as saws. Nothing as enjoyable to work on as a pioneer, except maybe an IEL.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> If you are starting to go crazy with homeowner saws, do something with a pioneer, even just remove the top end from one. I find working on a sensible saw is very relaxing after fighting with crap plastic designed flaws sold as saws. Nothing as enjoyable to work on as a pioneer, except maybe an IEL.



They are already sold,so got to get them done. LOL

Mowed some grass,now I will get into the 5000Plus ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Didn't make it back to saws yet,went out and pulled weeds around the house. Got a big for just weed killer. LOL Now I will go spray all around the house ! Not sure why I have all these whackers ? Never use them. LOL

Now soon as I rest the back a bit I will check out the 5000. No more grass or weeds today ! I can do more of that tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,,,one h-50 done and ready to go out.

h-236 ?? giving me probs 

ergonomic enuf i should be able to get MORE than 30 feet


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,,one h-50 done and ready to go out.
> 
> h-236 ?? giving me probs
> 
> ergonomic enuf i should be able to get MORE than 30 feet



h-236 ??
That a top secret new redesigned football for a long throw you Mericans working on ??


----------



## dancan

Or a hydrogen isotope that has a shelf-life of 20 minuites ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Or a hydrogen isotope that has a shelf-life of 20 minuites ?



You like treading right close to the edge dont you ???


----------



## tbone75

Well my 5000 jug don't look so good ?


----------



## tbone75

I will say a Partner is very easy to work on ! The P70 Ron gave me was too !


----------



## dancan




----------



## dancan

dancan said:


>



Not smilen at that p/c , sorry John .


----------



## roncoinc

Happen to find this pic of a nadian trip..


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I'm hunting for an oil line for a Jonsered 2054. It's part number "503 18 04-01"

Anyone have one in their stash or know where I should look?


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> I'm hunting for an oil line for a Jonsered 2054. It's part number "503 18 04-01"
> 
> Anyone have one in their stash or know where I should look?



I may have a parts saw soon. Just not sure how soon ?


----------



## dancan

The hose looks like a very common part , I bet John .....


----------



## tbone75

Wonder if one out of a 2050 would work ? Got one them for parts.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Happen to find this pic of a nadian trip..



Jezz , you was at the tip , you could swim a straight line to Cape Cod LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Happen to find this pic of a nadian trip..



How soon you taking that trip Ron ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will say a Partner is very easy to work on ! The P70 Ron gave me was too !



When the hell did i give you a P70 !! ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> When the hell did i give you a P70 !! ??



Been a while ? Member I put new rings in it. Even had a pic of it with the bar in a log.


----------



## tbone75

Can't find the pic Ron,may have to just go take one. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got my 5000 jug covered,got a new one on the way ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Time to wash off the Steel,Partner,grass & weeds !



:bad_smelly:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Got my 5000 jug covered,got a new one on the way ! :msp_rolleyes:



You got the correct one coming ?
Isn't there different ones ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Busy night prepping saws for the Halifax Heritage Festival. Grabbed one and I realized.. Ohh yeah it needs that chain touched up! Back out to the shop to touch it up.


----------



## dancan

Caint be showen up with a dull chain cuz youd look like a cull ......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You got the correct one coming ?
> Isn't there different ones ?



Looks the same ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Caint be showen up with a dull chain cuz youd look like a cull ......



culladian ??

















LOL !!!! 




























THAt wuz FUNNY !!!!!! ....................


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> culladian ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAt wuz FUNNY !!!!!! ....................



That the same thing as a Danaidan ?


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , time is sneaking up .......


----------



## tbone75

That P&C better be the right one ! I sure paid plenty for it ! Could have bought a nice good running 5000 for what I have in this one now !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That the same thing as a Damnaidan ?




now THATS MEEn !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That P&C better be the right one ! I sure paid plenty for it ! Could have bought a nice good running 5000 for what I have in this one now !




That is saying you could find a good running 5000+ in the first place...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is saying you could find a good running 5000+ in the first place...LOL



That be a big IF ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> now THATS MEEn !!



Went and changed it on me ! Ya danged ol phart ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Everyone go to bed ? Buncha slackers !

Speaking of slackers where has Scoot,Scott and the others been hiding ?


----------



## farrell

Evening all!

Warm today it was

Still hot in the shop!

Gonna be a nice nite to flood streets!

Got a few more nites of flushing left


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Warm today it was
> 
> Still hot in the shop!
> 
> Gonna be a nice nite to flood streets!
> 
> Got a few more nites of flushing left



Them streets should be real clean by now ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Them streets should be real clean by now ! LOL



Not really:msp_rolleyes:

You were busy again today john


----------



## Jimmy in NC

About ready....








Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

The super XL is in the vise still....don't want to look like a weekend hack...I want to look like an educated weekend hack!



Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> About ready....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.



Fer what ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Not really:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> You were busy again today john



Not really , only 2 hrs on saws. LOL Riding the mower for a while,pulling weeds did suck ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Fer what ? LOL




Halifax Heritage Festival, big wind storm, annoying neighbors...


Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

Slug time !


----------



## IEL

Night guys. Time for me.


----------



## dancan

Time , time to get up .......
ZZZzzzZZZlakerzzz !


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Time , time to get up .......
> ZZZzzzZZZlakerzzz !



Nope you can't make me!


----------



## dancan

But you know you wanna .....


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> But you know you wanna .....



Nope..............pretty sure I don't!

How is Dan this fine mornin?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning.....




Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## roncoinc

Aaahhhhhhhhh,,,,,,,..........

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,................

FOUR scoops of this in the expresso maker and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


http://www.peets.com/coffee/coffee-all-beans/major-####ason-s-blend.html

six ounces water and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

you think you stuck youf finger in a light socket !!


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All...

John...is this the P&C you got coming???
Jonsered 590 Piston and Cylinder Brand New Mahle Part Chainsaw | eBay


If it is...then not to bad a price for something that rare.....

Or did you get that used one from sawagain???


Made plans last night to have a friend on the island leave a truck for me at the town landing so I can haul tools and a battery up to the little white Saab on Saturday. Gonna see if I can get the motor started and running. Also gonna pull the clutch master and slave and bring them back to the main to inspect closely to see if I can rebuild with just kits or have to replace with new units. Hope I can rebuild.......damn stuff is real spendy.....only one place I've found so far that has these parts.....a Saab 96/95 specialty shop out in Washington state...I meen real spendy.......durn little clutch slave is like $220.00!!! But you all no how it goes.......if he is the only one that has it, he can charge whatever he wants...'cause he knows if you need one you'll pay!!! Just like working on old saws that parts for are NLA......guess I should be used to it.......never intended to subsidize Sweden......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All...
> 
> John...is this the P&C you got coming???
> Jonsered 590 Piston and Cylinder Brand New Mahle Part Chainsaw | eBay
> 
> 
> If it is...then not to bad a price for something that rare.....
> 
> Or did you get that used one from sawagain???
> 
> 
> Made plans last night to have a friend on the island leave a truck for me at the town landing so I can haul tools and a battery up to the little white Saab on Saturday. Gonna see if I can get the motor started and running. Also gonna pull the clutch master and slave and bring them back to the main to inspect closely to see if I can rebuild with just kits or have to replace with new units. Hope I can rebuild.......damn stuff is real spendy.....only one place I've found so far that has these parts.....a Saab 96/95 specialty shop out in Washington state...I meen real spendy.......durn little clutch slave is like $220.00!!! But you all no how it goes.......if he is the only one that has it, he can charge whatever he wants...'cause he knows if you need one you'll pay!!! Just like working on old saws that parts for are NLA......guess I should be used to it.......never intended to subsidize Sweden......



You are doing a great job on the subsidizing thing, those spensive Jred parts and Subbs....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All...
> 
> John...is this the P&C you got coming???
> Jonsered 590 Piston and Cylinder Brand New Mahle Part Chainsaw | eBay
> 
> 
> If it is...then not to bad a price for something that rare.....
> 
> Or did you get that used one from sawagain???
> 
> 
> Made plans last night to have a friend on the island leave a truck for me at the town landing so I can haul tools and a battery up to the little white Saab on Saturday. Gonna see if I can get the motor started and running. Also gonna pull the clutch master and slave and bring them back to the main to inspect closely to see if I can rebuild with just kits or have to replace with new units. Hope I can rebuild.......damn stuff is real spendy.....only one place I've found so far that has these parts.....a Saab 96/95 specialty shop out in Washington state...I meen real spendy.......durn little clutch slave is like $220.00!!! But you all no how it goes.......if he is the only one that has it, he can charge whatever he wants...'cause he knows if you need one you'll pay!!! Just like working on old saws that parts for are NLA......guess I should be used to it.......never intended to subsidize Sweden......



Yep , that be the one. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellers , another nice day today ! I could get use to this weather ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.


----------



## tbone75

Thinking about getting a couple matter plants to plant today ? Could be just a little early,but I can chance a couple. LOL Need to pick up bush cuke seeds too ! I plant them in pots,works just fine that way. Thought I had some seed,but I loose things a LOT !


----------



## tbone75

Got to go pack up a bunch of stuff that should have been mailed out last week ! Then I have to wait till the OL gets home to make the trip to the PO.My truck is broke down,acts like it has water in the gas again? Did this once before after my Nephew replaced the fuel pump.Don't think he is getting it sealed up right? Or I could have got bad gas ? Had that happen before too. Can't expect much out of a Ferd. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Not getting anywhere today so far. Maybe pulling weeds was a bad idea ? Trouble is I can't just sit around letting things go to chit !
Just can't get things working so far today. Can't blame the rain,its nice and sunny out there ! LOL
Guess I just have to wait and hope the second pill does something,first one didn't.

OK , done whining,least I got out of bed ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

to hot !!!

tried on that huskapewlan 235 again,keeps flooding out on me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got to go pack up a bunch of stuff that should have been mailed out last week ! Then I have to wait till the OL gets home to make the trip to the PO.My truck is broke down,acts like it has water in the gas again? Did this once before after my Nephew replaced the fuel pump.Don't think he is getting it sealed up right? Or I could have got bad gas ? Had that happen before too. Can't expect much out of a Ferd. LOL



I am thinking I might have to get a Ford Super Duty diesel 2500 series to haul my tools around.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> to hot !!!
> 
> tried on that huskapewlan 235 again,keeps flooding out on me.



Wonder if a carb off a Poolin strato will fit ? Got a good one of them. I think the 235 is a strato ?


----------



## tbone75

That Ed is fast ! Look at the goodies he sent me ! Now I will have a nice complete 5000Plus ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am thinking I might have to get a Ford Super Duty diesel 2500 series to haul my tools around.



Make sure it's an older one.......the last couple years of those have very, very expensive brakes....a friend of mine has had two....just trades them in when they need a brake job.....like $1,800.00 so both he and a friend who owns a garage said......might be worth looking into before you buy.....


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers again today. Must be nice nuff to get outside ?

Finally got off my flippy cap,got 4 boxes to mail out.

If the OL gets home before the PO closes ? She is mushroom hunting. LOL


----------



## tbone75

She made it home in time ! Boxes away !


----------



## IEL

On the super duty brakes, my uncle has a 2005 f350 diesel, dually. After 180,000 miles, it is still on original brakes, hardly any wear. He uses the exhaust brake for almost everything, it really saves the pads. Even if it was $2000 for brakes, I bet the cost per mile is less than a small car.


----------



## Cantdog

IEL said:


> On the super duty brakes, my uncle has a 2005 f350 diesel, dually. After 180,000 miles, it is still on original brakes, hardly any wear. He uses the exhaust brake for almost everything, it really saves the pads. Even if it was $2000 for brakes, I bet the cost per mile is less than a small car.



That's what I meant by "older"...the last 2-3 yrs models are the really expensive ones....I think my friend's 2500 was at around 80,000 when it was needing brake work. 350 is a much different beast than the 2500 as well...


----------



## tbone75

Sure is quiet around here.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure is quiet around here.



You need to start a fight !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sorry...will try to play on the intranet more when I get done with the list she gave me!



Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## dancan

I hate cheering for the Toronto MapleLeafs .......


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,huskapewlan got the best of me 

seems it needs a carb kit.

looks like have ta pull the engine to ge to the carb bolts !!

ainta gonna do it !!


----------



## dancan

Send it to John , bet he's got a carb in a box .....somewhere LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Send it to John , bet he's got a carb in a box .....somewhere LOL



I know right where the carb box is ! Its full of carbs and nothing else ! LOL


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Send it to John , bet he's got a carb in a box .....somewhere LOL





tbone75 said:


> I know right where the carb box is ! Its full of carbs and nothing else ! LOL



See ......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You need to start a fight !!



Why , so I can get muh butt whooped ! LOL 

90 year old woman could whoope my butt !


----------



## dancan

Hey John ! Watch them deep fried Shrooms & Spam ....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John ! Watch them deep fried Shrooms & Spam ....



No problem , got over 100lbs to go ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Pretty darn quiet around here......


----------



## AU_K2500

Nother day at the office!
View attachment 293429


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> No problem , got over 100lbs to go ! LOL



Sure ......


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Nother day at the office!
> View attachment 293429



Great way to beat Ron in the Huskapoulouska throw LOL


----------



## IEL

Hey Ron, how far do you think you could toss an 090?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sure ......



Last doc visit said 192 , 5' 11" kinda like a rope with a knot in the middle. LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Nother day at the office!
> View attachment 293429



That you in the bucket ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Make sure it's an older one.......the last couple years of those have very, very expensive brakes....a friend of mine has had two....just trades them in when they need a brake job.....like $1,800.00 so both he and a friend who owns a garage said......might be worth looking into before you buy.....



Well that sucks!!!
I know a guy that has a 2005 Ford Super Duty 2500 diesel , it has 122,000 km on the clock and has been a show toy all its life. Undercoated every year and looked after like a child. He got married recently and they are expecting their first child. He says the truck has to go.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well that sucks!!!
> I know a guy that has a 2005 Ford Super Duty 2500 diesel , it has 122,000 km on the clock and has been a show toy all its life. Undercoated every year and looked after like a child. He got married recently and they are expecting their first child. He says the truck has to go.



I think the 05's are more normal......I'm not really a Ford guy (though I have two F450 Diesel Super Dutys) but I think the real expensive ones are like 2010/2011/2012/2013s....something to do with the antilock system...I'd find a Ford guy to talk to...or just go price rotors/pads etc. for the 05....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I think the 05's are more normal......I'm not really a Ford guy (though I have two F450 Diesel Super Dutys) but I think the real expensive ones are like 2010/2011/2012/2013s....something to do with the antilock system...I'd find a Ford guy to talk to...or just go price rotors/pads etc. for the 05....



I will check with a friend that is Ford blue through and through. He knows them really well and is a big fan of Jake brakes on diesels.


----------



## tbone75

Slug needs to lay down,been a long day.

You guys have a good one !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I am off on a fishing trip tomorrow, will be gone for 3 days or so.


----------



## tbone75

Dang it , back up again !


----------



## dancan

Well , slack , slack , slack .....


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> Well , slack , slack , slack .....



Yeah. no kidding.


----------



## dancan

Looks like an Elux engineering meeting .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I am off on a fishing trip tomorrow, will be gone for 3 days or so.



Have fun Jerry......good to get away for a few days....nice time of yr....took Hoss out to the back pasture just before dark last night.....new grass was about 4" tall......he likey.......was rather displeased when I said it was time to go back.......Hoss really likes his springtime grass...


My other half called just as I was getting ready to leave the jobsite yesterday afternoon......."check engine" light came on in the Saab.....she plugged in the reader....two codes...pertaining to airflow control....(sigh) I said don't clear them. So I picked it up at her job...left my truck....not looking forward.....got to the shop and got looking around and found a large vac hose in the PCV system had slipped off.....put it back on with a clamp....erased the codes....test drove ...all good...Phew!!!!! OL happy.....Me too!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin ! 
I thot you were up here , a broken down Suub on side the highway , since it's not you , you want me to call the "Cast Iron Pirates" ??? You might get a whole skandi car for parts .......cheep cheep cheep ......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin !
> I thot you were up here , a broken down Suub on side the highway , since it's not you , you want me to call the "Cast Iron Pirates" ??? You might get a whole skandi car for parts .......cheep cheep cheep ......



That must be pretty rare up there........not the broke down Saab...(Something Almost Always Broken) ....or the less flattering (Something An Azzole Built)......but I never saw many of those up around your area......send 'er on down.....parts is parts!!! And cheep parts is best!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scratch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,aahhh...................


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> That must be pretty rare up there........not the broke down Saab...(Something Almost Always Broken) ....or the less flattering (Something An Azzole Built)......but I never saw many of those up around your area......send 'er on down.....parts is parts!!! And cheep parts is best!!!!



Yup , we got like 5 or 6 of them up here , maybe more , useta have a Suub only dealer , most ownerz wear wool socks and sandals in the winter , spend the day at staarbucks , smell of patchouli ........


----------



## dancan

I had a weak moment and let one of my customers bring in his 94 525i BeeMW , now I've got a square Vulvo B sumthin' in the parking lot and had to point down the road to a 72 Porch , I gotta put a stop to this or my mechanic will end up like Ron wanting to throw Skandi and Gerrman junk out the door LOL


----------



## tbone75

Yep , sure nuff its morning !


----------



## tbone75

Real quiet this morning. Really can't move yet. Really don't like it ! Really want to get to doing something. Really don't want to tear this 290 down again. Really have to get it done. Really got to get my Nephews 350 back together.


Think I just made muh self dizzy ! Reeling !


----------



## tbone75

Dandy Dan your carb is in that box I sent to Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

Hows the job going Sparky?


----------



## roncoinc

Friend just stopped by to show me the biggest trout he ever caught 

a good three pound,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,








SUCKER !!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

My buddy called last night that I gave the 041 to. Said he has it running ! Not sure who worked on it last,but they had the fuel lines bassackerds !
Hes happy as can be ! Can't wait to show his FIL,he has one he bought new in 1969,stihl runs good ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Friend just stopped by to show me the biggest trout he ever caught
> 
> a good three pound,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUCKER !!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



3lbs bigger than any I ever caught ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 3lbs bigger than any I ever caught ! LOL



A three pound sucker aint nuthin to brag about


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A three pound sucker aint nuthin to brag about



OK , it was a Sucker fish. LOL Yea 3lbs is a little one. LOL People eat them things around here? I never tried it,don't think I will. Forget when the Red Horse Suckers run ? They catch some big ones then. And lots of them !


----------



## tbone75

If I had felt better last night,my machinist buddy said the Blue Gill were hitting good in his pond. Them things are the best eating fish around here ! But a 1lb one is big. LOL


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.I am still sleeping.... :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Morning guys.I am still sleeping.... :msp_angry:



Its already 9:30am ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning. You know its going to be a long day when your boots are water logged at 815. Trying to make my rounds and get today wrapped up. Been a week of it...



Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## IEL

It was 6:30 here, time zones... :msp_angry: I hate time zones... :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

Got another load of junk today. LOL Already had all this crap before I said NO MORE !

Pix in a sec


----------



## tbone75

064,066,Eeko 302,Husky 340 & 7 bars,Husky & Poulan ! Stihl one more coming,but its going away soon as it gets here ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Think I found my problem with the 290. I didn't use that jug Ron sent me ! I used the motor pan that came with the saw ! It had spun a bearing sometime ? Just didn't see it the first time ! :bang:
Swapping crank,bearings & pan all out this time !


----------



## tbone75

Now that this last 064 has got here,I can get 2 of them sent on there way ! More room ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Stihl not enough room yet !


----------



## Scooterbum

.:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> .:msp_tongue:



Where the hell you been hiding ! Bout gave up on you ! :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

Muh dog wants to know where the Husqee party is ..... Sure is quiet ....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Muh dog wants to know where the Husqee party is ..... Sure is quiet ....



I was at the Steel party ! Sure sucked too ! LOL

Put that MS290 together again. POS better work good this time !


----------



## dancan

Thot you guys were on a road trip ???

View attachment 293625


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Muh dog wants to know where the Husqee party is ..... Sure is quiet ....



You talkin bout that rat on a leash ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Thot you guys were on a road trip ???
> 
> View attachment 293625



I better send some saw up there to sell ! if they get that kind of money out of that POS , should be able to get 300.00 for a Wildthingy !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You talkin bout that rat on a leash ? :hmm3grin2orange:



That rat is fearless I'll have you know .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That rat is fearless I'll have you know .



Them little things always are ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey Jim !
That you behind the camera ???

[video=youtube_share;p34bV2vq2NQ]http://youtu.be/p34bV2vq2NQ[/video]

Sorry John .


----------



## farrell

Evening all!

Another nice day!

Gonna finish flushing tomorrow nite..............YAY!!!!!!!

Do any of you guys know pricing on leasing/renting a CO2 cylinder and how much they are to have filled?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Another nice day!
> 
> Gonna finish flushing tomorrow nite..............YAY!!!!!!!
> 
> Do any of you guys know pricing on leasing/renting a CO2 cylinder and how much they are to have filled?



No idea ?


----------



## tbone75

Nephew just left with my truck on a trailer. Hope he can get it fixed tomorrow !

Was checking out my neighbors 69 Mustang he is restoring. its looking real good ! He has the body almost ready to paint,the underside is already painted. Got the motor rebuilt and running good now. Little 289 out of a 67 Mustang I think he said? He just finished putting all the wiring back in under the dash. LOL All new suspension under it too. Use to work with him when I had the body shop.He came in and worked weekends. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Put that new Total Super bar on my 346 ! Looks real good on there ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Long Week........Long Day.......long Day Tomorrow........gotta get in a long night's sleep!!!! Gotta be on the island by 7:00 AM....45 mins drive to boat....20 min trip.....I'll have to wake Dan up I guess.........


----------



## jimdad07

Almost done with the bathroom, the gardens are almost ready to plant and I am ready for a cold beer and some relaxation. Guess I'll settle for coffee right now.


----------



## jimdad07

Nice post Dan, that's what I've been doing during daylight hours after work this week and working in the bathroom after dark until bed. That rotary plow is an animal all the way, I've been making more gardens in hard packed clay and it works it up in one pass, no exaggeration. It would take me a few days to do the same thing with a regular tiller.


----------



## tbone75

You guys are about as quiet as I ever seen around here ! Bunch of big time SLACKERS !

Guess I will go play with the OL. :msp_w00t:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You guys are about as quiet as I ever seen around here ! Bunch of big time SLACKERS !
> 
> Guess I will go play with the OL. :msp_w00t:



I was hoping I could do the same but the kids are both still up and wired for sound. :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I was hoping I could do the same but the kids are both still up and wired for sound. :msp_sad:



No kids around ! Just me and her !


----------



## Cantdog

I'm outta here........down the road talkin to muhself......with a boat load of tools gas, batteries, fluids etc.


----------



## dancan

I slept in 
ZZZzzzZZZlakerz !


----------



## roncoinc

Have fun Robin !


----------



## dancan

The sight must be running on the H-236 server , hard to get the pages to load .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> The sight must be running on the H-236 server , hard to get the pages to load .



H-235,,checked yestday.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew! Off to grab sparky and then to the heritage festival!



Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## roncoinc

This double stemed ouak coming down today.
where they join at the bottom is about three feet through.

now if i can find a chainsaw ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> This double stemed ouak coming down today.
> where they join at the bottom is about three feet through.
> 
> now if i can find a chainsaw ??



Gee Ron. Guess you'll have to call Robin to come down and help you.....seeing as how you don't have any chainsaws....


----------



## tbone75

Morning , who ran over me last night ?


----------



## dancan

Use the H-235 LOL
You gonna move the vette ?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Morning , who ran over me last night ?



Jerry said he'd be gone fore 2 or 3 days .... Hit and run LOL


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> This double stemed ouak coming down today.
> where they join at the bottom is about three feet through.
> 
> now if i can find a chainsaw ??



You could always whittle it down with one of John's knives.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Use the H-235 LOL
> You gonna move the vette ?



Naw,,gonna pull it the other way..


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> You could always whittle it down with one of John's knives.



Those are MEAT knives !! not veggy knifes


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Those are MEAT knives !! not veggy knifes



You don't use them anyway ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Those are MEAT knives !! not veggy knifes



Bet they'd work though.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Bet they'd work though.



They may cut wood ? They cut fingers real good ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Morning slackers. Far too quiet yesterday.....


----------



## Cantdog

Well back from the island and Saab adventure........met the owner.....he was on the mailboat which I passed on the way down the bay.....I was already up at the car with all my stuff and working by the time he got there........got the bill of sale $1.00.....which I now remember I didn't offer to pay..LOL..(cheep)......pretty fuzzy....got it running....carb not to happy...needs kit.......spooled quick and smooth from idle but didn't want to return to idle so much......didn't want to start at first had to pull the points and defuzz.......no pitting looked new when cleaned up. Motor sounded real good...no smoking, no ticks or knocks. Most electrical connections need defuzzing as well....green is a neet color......but......!!!! Fortunately a very simple wiring setup and easy to get at everything.. Pulled the clutch slave and master.....brought back to the shop and disassembled with air......not perfect but I think the bores can be freshened up and kitted.......but someone gleebed the hydro fitting into the master crossed up......not sure I can retap and not destroy the threads...all aluminum......probably gonna give it a try......don't have much choice......NLA ya know!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well back from the island and Saab adventure........met the owner.....he was on the mailboat which I passed on the way down the bay.....I was already up at the car with all my stuff and working by the time he got there........got the bill of sale $1.00.....which I now remember I didn't offer to pay..LOL..(cheep)......pretty fuzzy....got it running....carb not to happy...needs kit.......spooled quick and smooth from idle but didn't want to return to idle so much......didn't want to start at first had to pull the points and defuzz.......no pitting looked new when cleaned up. Motor sounded real good...no smoking, no ticks or knocks. Most electrical connections need defuzzing as well....green is a neet color......but......!!!! Fortunately a very simple wiring setup and easy to get at everything.. Pulled the clutch slave and master.....brought back to the shop and disassembled with air......not perfect but I think the bores can be freshened up and kitted.......but someone gleebed the hydro fitting into the master crossed up......not sure I can retap and not destroy the threads...all aluminum......probably gonna give it a try......don't have much choice......NLA ya know!!!!



Running and sounding good is a BIG step ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the POS , PITA MS290 running and sounding good now ! One whacker sent home,next whacker on the bench.


----------



## roncoinc

HEY !!! 

i didnt know you could make money fixin saws !!

fixed a couple and shapened some chains today and mades $30 !! . 

now if i could do that 24/7/365 i could be RICH !!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HEY !!!
> 
> i didnt know you could make money fixin saws !!
> 
> fixed a couple and shapened some chains today and mades $30 !! .
> 
> now if i could do that 24/7/365 i could be RICH !!!!



Get that tree killed ?

Someone gave you money to fix a saw and sharpen chains ? They never give me any ?


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin , get that thing runnin and drive it cross the border , I'll give ya four bucks , quadruple your money ! Ya caint get that kinda return in the markets LOL .


----------



## IEL

If that saab could make it out to bc, I would give you $500 for it. I start driving in about 6 weeks... :msp_thumbup: Although I have a feeling it isn't for sale. :msp_razz: That would be a 50000% return! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## dancan

It think it'll have way too much power for a "First" car ..........................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It think it'll have way too much power for a "First" car ..........................:hmm3grin2orange:



Bet Robin can port that sucker ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Been working on a Eeko whacker all afternoon ! The exhaust was plugged up inside the cylinder,had a 1/4" hole to get through was all ! LOL Muffler was fine ? Got it running,but stihl needs the carb cleaned out. Runs good but not just right. This sucker is a old one,but stihl has 150 compression ! It is easy to work on,just a pain getting it started the first time. Got to prime it every time,then it runs ok.


----------



## dancan

You guys are too quiet .....
Today I told the wife I wanted a motorcycle so she could ride around on the biatch seat ............She failed to see the humour :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You guys are too quiet .....
> Today I told the wife I wanted a motorcycle so she could ride around on the biatch seat ............She failed to see the humour :msp_mad:



Bet you didn't score any points with that remark ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Should have asked for his and hers bikes ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Bet you didn't score any points with that remark ! :hmm3grin2orange:



She was asking for it ....... It's cold up here now .....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> She was asking for it ....... It's cold up here now .....



After that remark,could be cold for a while !


----------



## dancan

I've got plenty of beer LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I've got plenty of beer LOL



Is it real quiet too ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

Nice and peaceful  but cold ...


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Should have asked for his and hers bikes ! :hmm3grin2orange:



No,,let HER have the bike and HE can hold the rat in his arms on the back seat 

If he has a girly dog he may as well fit the role


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> No,,let HER have the bike and HE can hold the rat in his arms on the back seat
> 
> If he has a girly dog he may as well fit the role



Her dog , it likes me better , she hates that ......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No,,let HER have the bike and HE can hold the rat in his arms on the back seat
> 
> If he has a girly dog he may as well fit the role



That is FUNNY !! 


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

That tree down Ron ?


----------



## tbone75

Just making sure you didn't hurt my Vette !


----------



## tbone75

Dan get busted for playing on the puter ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Just gettin a nuther beer .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Her dog , it likes me better , she hates that ......



I can understand that...

the girly dog probly likes the more feminine in the family,,,i meen like,,,,,,your wife probly dont like pink saws ???


----------



## IEL

My dad is out picking up his new truck. Finally traded off the 03 dakota. he got an 08 f250, 5.4l gas. that will be nice to learn on.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just gettin a nuther beer .



Sure ya was . :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> My dad is out picking up his new truck. Finally traded off the 03 dakota. he got an 08 f250, 5.4l gas. that will be nice to learn on.



Went from bad to worse ! Found On Road Dead , Fix Or Repair Daily , Flippin Ol Rebuilt Dodge , Flip Over Read Directions . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That tree down Ron ?



No,,,the tree he had to do this mornin was more than he expected,,..

he came about 4pm and looked at it..

gonna take him about 4 hours to get it all down..

maybe next satday


----------



## dancan

Baahahahahahahahahh ..................Ha .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No,,,the tree he had to do this mornin was more than he expected,,..
> 
> he came about 4pm and looked at it..
> 
> gonna take him about 4 hours to get it all down..
> 
> maybe next satday



Guess you couldn't find a saw ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Baahahahahahahahahh ..................Ha .



Price isn't that bad,you should buy it Dan. Then you would have a real saw !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Price isn't that bad,you should buy it Dan. Then you would have a real saw !



Not a bad idea , I could strip it and rebuild my parts 2165 , the better Red saw :cool2:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Not a bad idea , I could strip it and rebuild my parts 2165 , the better Red saw :cool2:



Great idea ! Then send me the left overs to me !


----------



## dancan

I think I'll pass on it , I don't want to get on Jerry's meen side .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I think I'll pass on it , I don't want to get on Jerry's meen side .



Yer right ! Better just send that J-Red down here too.


----------



## dancan

It wont fit in the box , already a mystery saw in it .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It wont fit in the box , already a mystery saw in it .



Bigger box ! LOL

Mystery saw ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## farrell

Evening all!

Should be the last night of minor localized flooding!!!!!

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Work outside all afternoon

Mowed the grass did the trimming started a fire cut up some limbs and old boards with the 350 hunted rats in the flower bed and visited with friends


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Adam, looks like it's a quiet Saturday night. Just checking in myself before heading to bed, have an AC compressor to change out in the morning for the cheese store. Already getting hot enough to melt the chocolate stuff down in the store. One more interruption to the home projects.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Adam, looks like it's a quiet Saturday night. Just checking in myself before heading to bed, have an AC compressor to change out in the morning for the cheese store. Already getting hot enough to melt the chocolate stuff down in the store. One more interruption to the home projects.



Hey Jim!

Know how that is all my stuff was put on the back burner so I could work 15hr days for the last two weeks. Ready to be done!


----------



## dancan

Aliens must own Husqueez and are having a convention ?


----------



## farrell

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy dance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

You missed one ......


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> You missed one ......



hhee,hee,heeee.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.......Busy ol' Dawg this weekend.....no saw time........got back from the island yesterday.....got shined up and went a Derby party....OL had made wild and crazy hats with a bunch of her friends middle of the week......Ol's b-day tomorrow...she' rounding the 40 mark.........I won half the hoss pool......$95.00 my half...handed it to her and said "Happy Birthday"........she was happy....gave me back the fiver I put on the pool........nothing like a good accountant I always say....LOL!!..... then she promptly put it where girls do when they have no pockets in their dress....from there went up to do Hoss ....but was really ruse.....was a surprise party for the Ol that the lady where I keep ol' Hoss set up...lotsa food, drink, cake, band and everything.....she's stihl sleeping!! LOL!!! I did learn last night that Hoss really likes dark ruhm soaked ice cubes........stuck his nose right in my glass when I wasn't producing them fast enough for him!!

Got her family coming over this afternoon for lobsters etc.......I'll be glad to get back to work Monday...so I can relax!!!!!

Did pick up two more Hookies to turn into money last night.........LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Slacker checking in. LOL


Robin it sounds like you had a great time ! Your OL sounds like she had a better time ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I smell BACON !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I smell BACON !!!!!!!!!!!



Sure do , I farted !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure do , I farted !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Must be how I went from snail to a slug ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Need to put a MS180 together now. May have a buyer for one. LOL I am ready to get back to Huskys !

The 590 top end should be here Mon. I was told the 590 is 45mm so the piston swap won't work. Just have to use the one with it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey all.. been a crazy weekend but had a good time yesterday with Sparky at the Heritage Festival in South Boston, VA. Other than that.. nothing too exciting... sounds like this place has been a little slow..


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey all.. been a crazy weekend but had a good time yesterday with Sparky at the Heritage Festival in South Boston, VA. Other than that.. nothing too exciting... sounds like this place has been a little slow..



That dang Sparky hasn't told us the first thing about the Festival ! :msp_thumbdn:


Slower than me around here ! Means its almost stopped ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Its been a whacking good day ! Fixed up 4 of them whackers I bought over the winter to sell. No motor work , just putting things together and making sure they run. Did 2 - 4 strokes and 2 - 2 stokes . Funny thing is,there all new but not one has a AF in it ?
I didn't forget AdamApple ! He wants the saw attachment and maybe a whacker.
Keeping one 4 stroke for myself to put the saw attachment on,they seem to have more power ? Just a little heaver. Have to change the oil every 25 hrs. or once a year. Once a year for me ! LOL Be lucky to run it 2 hrs. a year !

Got the Eeko whacker carb in the USC , hope that fixes it up ? Then there is another Eeko and a Craptsman whackers to fix.


Whacker season is here ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I see Jerry must be back.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Its been a whacking good day ! Fixed up 4 of them whackers I bought over the winter to sell. No motor work , just putting things together and making sure they run. Did 2 - 4 strokes and 2 - 2 stokes . Funny thing is,there all new but not one has a AF in it ?
> I didn't forget AdamApple ! He wants the saw attachment and maybe a whacker.
> Keeping one 4 stroke for myself to put the saw attachment on,they seem to have more power ? Just a little heaver. Have to change the oil every 25 hrs. or once a year. Once a year for me ! LOL Be lucky to run it 2 hrs. a year !
> 
> Got the Eeko whacker carb in the USC , hope that fixes it up ? Then there is another Eeko and a Craptsman whackers to fix.
> 
> 
> Whacker season is here ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yes sir! 

Powerhead too!

Let me know the damage

I don't care what all the other people say...................your stand up guy!












































For a slug that is


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yeppers,..got back from the fishing trip. Had great weather and did very well, covered/ traveled 12 lakes and covered 20+ miles. Cold last night, woke to find the teapot froze and so was the water bucket.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeppers,..got back from the fishing trip. Had great weather and did very well, covered/ traveled 12 lakes and covered 20+ miles. Cold last night, woke to find the teapot froze and so was the water bucket.



It's a lot better than last years wind and rain LOL
Any fish tales ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It's a lot better than last years wind and rain LOL
> Any fish tales ?



None that I can put online....LOL


----------



## dancan

Well since I didn't have any place to go cut fence posts I decided to get out the orange ......swiss army knife LOL
I borrowed some rocks from the neighbour on one side and put them on the other side neighbours pproperty :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well since I didn't have any place to go cut fence posts I decided to get out the orange ......swiss army knife LOL
> I borrowed some rocks from the neighbour on one side and put them on the other side neighbours pproperty :hmm3grin2orange:



I think you could use some help from those fellers up in North P , you know, the guys that build stone walls.....LOL...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Nah , don't need no expert help , I'll make do with what I gots ....Can always redo but if I have to but it's not my property , may as well learn one someone else's LOL 
Some big rocks in there , just drystacked but they don't move , still amazed at what 19 hp will move .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Nah , don't need no expert help , I'll make do with what I gots ....Can always redo but if I have to but it's not my property , may as well learn one someone else's LOL
> Some big rocks in there , just drystacked but they don't move , still amazed at what 19 hp will move .



Those rocks are better than nothing but some nice flat sided bluestone would pile up better.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think you could use some help from those fellers up in North P , you know, the guys that build stone walls.....LOL...:hmm3grin2orange:



Jerry ............................... Dan needs help , but we can't do it !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those rocks are better than nothing but some nice flat sided bluestone would pile up better.



He could use the rocks out of his head , but then it would just Echo ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He could use the rocks out of his head , but then it would just Echo ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Who`s bein the meeen azz now....LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> Powerhead too!
> 
> Let me know the damage
> 
> I don't care what all the other people say...................your stand up guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a slug that is



That mean I got to box this chit up ! :msp_mellow:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who`s bein the meeen azz now....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Pay backs can be a real beach !


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who`s bein the meeen azz now....LOL



Him an Ron both .
They was even meen to the dog :msp_mad:







But Ron aint been the same since he tangled with that h-235 .


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That mean I got to box this chit up ! :msp_mellow:



Thot bout havin you mail the beast

And I would get the pole saw when I visit


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.



Cookies ! I like cookies !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Thot bout havin you mail the beast
> 
> And I would get the pole saw when I visit



Be the easy way for me ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Him an Ron both .
> They was even meen to the dog :msp_mad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Ron aint been the same since he tangled with that h-235 .



Kinda cute fer a RAT ! :hmm3grin2orange:


That Husky did seem to kick his azz ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Time to be nice





































































For a while ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Dan hows the leg doing?


----------



## tbone75

Dan ........................... The OL gave me a bunch of chit fer calling yer dog a rat ! :msp_mad:


She said its so cute. :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

Koton Kandy lite  when needed but only once or twice a day depending on activity 
Stihl can't run , jog or scoot to catch the phone , just a slow even pace , but it is better than last month and hope to say the same next month , I can propel myself up a hill , a bit more effort is required at the end of the day but it is much better than last month 
Not ready to go clear a lot but I'm sure I can knock down and limb one or two LOL .
I did find out that I will be assessed and be labelled "DISABLED" by the WCB at some point in time so you guys were right bout the mental thing all along , don't really know to what advantage the label will be , my luck , none because I can still be trained to lick stamps ................Maybe ....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan ........................... The OL gave me a bunch of chit fer calling yer dog a rat ! :msp_mad:
> 
> 
> She said its so cute. :msp_razz:



Wimmen always say that!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Koton Kandy lite  when needed but only once or twice a day depending on activity
> Stihl can't run , jog or scoot to catch the phone , just a slow even pace , but it is better than last month and hope to say the same next month , I can propel myself up a hill , a bit more effort is required at the end of the day but it is much better than last month
> Not ready to go clear a lot but I'm sure I can knock down and limb one or two LOL .
> I did find out that I will be assessed and be labelled "DISABLED" by the WCB at some point in time so you guys were right bout the mental thing all along , don't really know to what advantage the label will be , my luck , none because I can still be trained to lick stamps ................Maybe ....



Sure hoped you would get a lot better by now ? Just keep at it !


----------



## tbone75

The OL fried up 2 pans of mushrooms,we ate all we could ! Bout half a pan left,she put it on face book ? My Brother seen it,asked if he could have left overs. LOL She told him come and get them,he just left with them. LOL Plus I made him take his saw home,then he seem the 4 stroke whackers. LOL Talked him right into one of them ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dan you get labeled disabled,you get better parking spots ! LOL

Unless you go to Wally World,hard to get one there !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sure hoped you would get a lot better by now ? Just keep at it !



So did I John but , I have learned it takes as long as it takes and I'll take all I can get 
The hard part was/is not to limp after a hard day and tell and convince the wife it feels fine , don't hurt a bit .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan you get labeled disabled,you get better parking spots ! LOL
> 
> Unless you go to Wally World,hard to get one there !



I could have gotten a temp card right from the get go but I figured someone may need that spot more than me .
I jus figured I'd be able to join the club with you and Ron ,but I'd only be "Junior Member" with "Greenhorn Status" , no benefits


----------



## AU_K2500

Well....the 480 is back on the bench. still has an air leak even after replacing both seals. case vac tests perfect but it still runs like it has a fuel delivery problem or air leak. New fuel line is the next step. 

A "little" red saw followed me home from Virginia on Saturday....Homelite Super Wiz 55. a very clean saw for its age, should run good with a little work. 



Oh, and it has a Bow on it! that gear drive ought to pull THAT 1/2" chain just fine!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sure hoped you would get a lot better by now ? Just keep at it !



Also had a friend ask me how was it going a couple of months ago , then he said "Never mind , you'd lie and keep a straight face so I'd never know if you were telling the truth" .


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Well....the 480 is back on the bench.....!



At least it still has spark ........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I could have gotten a temp card right from the get go but I figured someone may need that spot more than me .
> I jus figured I'd be able to join the club with you and Ron ,but I'd only be "Junior Member" with "Greenhorn Status" , no benefits



No benefits sucks ! But your self employed I guess ?


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> At least it still has spark ........



Yes Dan.....It still has spark. Believe it or not.


----------



## dancan

John , at least everything related to this is covered by WCB and a bit of income while I was not working , without it I would have been sunk , with it I was able to just squeak by , it has set me back a fair bit but set off a chain of events that , with luck I'll be in a better position by the fall , might even buy a nice used MS261 this fall


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> John , at least everything related to this is covered by WCB and a bit of income while I was not working , without it I would have been sunk , with it I was able to just squeak by , it has set me back a fair bit but set off a chain of events that , with luck I'll be in a better position by the fall , might even buy a nice used MS261 this fall



Sounds good Dan.......but I gotta ask........if things are looking so good.....why step back onto the downhill grade o saws????? Might as well break the other leg....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , at least everything related to this is covered by WCB and a bit of income while I was not working , without it I would have been sunk , with it I was able to just squeak by , it has set me back a fair bit but set off a chain of events that , with luck I'll be in a better position by the fall , might even buy a nice used MS261 this fall



Sounding better !


----------



## dancan

To make more money Robin


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Sounds good Dan.......but I gotta ask........if things are looking so good.....why step back onto the downhill grade o saws????? Might as well break the other leg....



Taking over why Ron is away I see. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

If he starts dissin the dog , no more green bottles for him :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

Having 2 problems today. This Eeko whacker won't start unless I prime it,then it runs perfect ! Starts right back up if its stihl warm?


Then I have a 021 I am trying to get going. It won't pull a drop of fuel into the carb.

Both have 150 compression,can't find anything bad on either one ?


Help !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Having 2 problems today. This Eeko whacker won't start unless I prime it,then it runs perfect ! Starts right back up if its stihl warm?
> 
> 
> Then I have a 021 I am trying to get going. It won't pull a drop of fuel into the carb.
> 
> Both have 150 compression,can't find anything bad on either one ?
> 
> 
> Help !



Buy an FS550


----------



## dancan

MS261 for the 021 ...


----------



## tbone75

Tried 2 different carbs on the 021,one I know is good. All the lines look like new ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Buy an FS550



Whackers isn't mine,the saw I took in on trade. Don't have much in it.............. YET ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see Scooter Tooter down there ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but SLACKERS again tonight ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## IEL

I think we should get jerry a husqvarna motorcycle. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: 
Maybe that will show him huskys aren't all bad.....

Anyways, time for me, night guys. Or should I say slackers.... :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Cantdog

G'mornin ZZZzzzlackerZZzzzzzz!!!


----------



## dancan

Ayup , ZZZZzzzzZZZZ .


----------



## little possum

fried possum and grits!


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Possum sounds good .....


----------



## roncoinc

little possum said:


> fried possum and grits!
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Now that right there is downright DISGUSTING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Better pic of Dan's dog


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> fried possum and grits!
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



You must have picked that up on the way home Saturday. 


Morning crew! Rainy Monday means a good day to look for parts on the old intrawebz. 



Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey jimmy while your at it, I got a list you can. Track down for me too. Bunch of NLA stuff. I'm going to have to sit down and find it tonight. Its frustrating not being able to buy all your parts from one or two places. 

This old Super Wiz doesn't need much. Neither does the 480....its just a matter of finding the stuff.

Morning slackers!


----------



## tbone75

Morning , rain today and tomorrow. I am feeling it ! UGH


----------



## pioneerguy600

Forecast shows a mostly sunny week up here, give it time n that will change....:msp_mellow:


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin , that Suub 900s is still there , must be waiting for a tide .


----------



## tbone75

Rain here Mon,Tues,Fri & Sat. Everything N.E. of me will have great weather all week.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. More hot sunny weather here. It's like summer.


----------



## tbone75

Got to try to get this dang eeko whacker figured out ! Just don't understand why it runs perfect after I prime it to get it started. Just won't start cold ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got to try to get this dang eeko whacker figured out ! Just don't understand why it runs perfect after I prime it to get it started. Just won't start cold ?



Put a primer bulb on it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Put a primer bulb on it



I put a new one on it ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Is it a regular carb or one of the slide style Zamas? The slide ones are strange birds.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Is it a regular carb or one of the slide style Zamas? The slide ones are strange birds.



Regular carb,I put the filter back in,drying over night from cleaning it in the USC. That cleaned it up like new ! Gave it a few pulls and it fired up? Letting it get cold again to try again ?


----------



## tbone75

Put the 021 back under the bench for now and tore into the MS210 I took on trade. Only had 80 lbs. compression,no scoring I could see pulling the muffler.So I just pulled the motor out. WOW ! LOL Clutch side bearing is junk and here is a pic of the piston. I am thinking water in the fuel ?
Not sure what took the chunk out of the piston? Not a mark inside the jug. Its on the intake side.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sounds good.. I had a filter whip on me last week. Filter was coming apart inside and jamming the carb up. Run for a bit then quit. Clean it out, run then quit... finally got it.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sounds good.. I had a filter whip on me last week. Filter was coming apart inside and jamming the carb up. Run for a bit then quit. Clean it out, run then quit... finally got it.



I* had a 5hp Briggs do something like that. It had a foam thing inside the tank that fell apart,what a beach to get all that chit out !


----------



## IEL

Looks like I might be making some money with this knife making thing. My dad has ordered a fallkniven f1 clone, Scandi grind. I may have a few others coming up soon. Time to go put together a grinding jig.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Looks like I might be making some money with this knife making thing. My dad has ordered a fallkniven f1 clone, Scandi grind. I may have a few others coming up soon. Time to go put together a grinding jig.



If you end up like I do with them,you give away half of what you make. LOL I just get a lot of pride out of making them. Surprised myself I could even do it ! LOL
You already have better equipment than I do ! LOL
There is no way to make a jig for the way I do it on a grind stone. I just figured a way to do it with what I had to use. LOL I sure enjoyed it,just can't do it now with the back crap ! Can't stand at the grinder long enough to get anywhere. No way am I going to try and sit in front of that thing ! LOL
The buffer is the most dangerous !!!!!! Never stand right in front of it !!! I caught a nice 14" blade in mine,ended up with 4 pieces,one hit me in the gut ! Didn't cut me,but left a mark for a couple weeks !


----------



## IEL

What sort of buffer do you use? I am setting up some old induction motors I have lying around with 10 inch wheels, and just clamping them to the bench. Total cost for both single wheel buffers will be about $50 with the adapter and wheel. I am using a 1930s century 1/2 horse, and a rewired baldor 3ph 3/4 horse, putting out about 1/2 horse on single pH 220v. It is nice having a bunch of old induction motors lying around. I don't think it could be done much cheaper, plus they will last. (the century is atleast half cast iron!)


----------



## IEL

I also enjoy gifting knives. I have gave my mom one of my hand forged paring knives, made from hay rake springs. I am working on a small utility fixed blade for fathers Day. I find most of the fun in making them. They also make good trading items. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> What sort of buffer do you use? I am setting up some old induction motors I have lying around with 10 inch wheels, and just clamping them to the bench. Total cost for both single wheel buffers will be about $50 with the adapter and wheel. I am using a 1930s century 1/2 horse, and a rewired baldor 3ph 3/4 horse, putting out about 1/2 horse on single pH 220v. It is nice having a bunch of old induction motors lying around. I don't think it could be done much cheaper, plus they will last. (the century is atleast half cast iron!)



LOL ................ I use a little 1/4 hp motor running a arbor with 6" wheels . Only runs 1750 rpm. I put 3 pads together to make it 1-1/2" wide. I tried a bigger motor with 10" pads,just didn't like it ? My grinder is a 2hp. 3ph. I have a 3hp 3ph that I start first then run the 2hp off it to get 3ph. 2-1/2" wide stone , forget how tall it is ? Big sucker ! LOL It runs 1750 rpm.
Set up like a generator I guess ? Once I start the 3hp with a capacitor it puts out 3ph to run my 2hp motor.


----------



## IEL

I am using an even simpler trick to run the motor. If you wire a 3ph motor on 220 1ph, and make sure the poles closest to opposite are the ones with power, you can just give it a little spin to start it, and it will run just fine, with 2/3 the normal power. The only downside is the starter won't work on single phase, hence palming the wheel to start it. The rest of it is the same, just with an extra unused winding. Obviously you wouldn't want to try this on something like a table saw.


----------



## farrell

Afternoon boys and girls!

It sure nice to be back to life as usual!

Went turkey huntin this mornin got a bunch goin but couldn't get one to come in

Try again tomorrow!


----------



## dancan

IEL said:


> Looks like I might be making some money with this knife making thing. My dad has ordered a fallkniven f1 clone, Scandi grind. I may have a few others coming up soon. Time to go put together a grinding jig.



The F1 is convex grind which makes it a good hunting knife , I don't think that a scandi grind would be a good grind for that blade style but the next fellow may love it , the bare blades have a larger handle for scales than the thermoplastic grip .
Knifemaking - How to make a knife bevel - YouTube , about as basic as it gets for a grinding jig (Sorry John) .
I think a Scandi grind would be more suited on a Woodlore type or traditional blade style but that's just my preference .
I like my S1 , BRKT Highland Special , Enzo Trapper , multiple Mora's , multiple Grohmann's , Puma's , Polar blade's ...............Hey ! I got more knives than saws ............ Maybe .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I gots nothing to add other than my chainsaw broked and I don`t know what to do wid it.


----------



## IEL

Code:







dancan said:


> The F1 is convex grind which makes it a good hunting knife , I don't think that a scandi grind would be a good grind for that blade style but the next fellow may love it , the bare blades have a larger handle for scales than the thermoplastic grip .
> Knifemaking - How to make a knife bevel - YouTube , about as basic as it gets for a grinding jig (Sorry John) .
> I think a Scandi grind would be more suited on a Woodlore type or traditional blade style but that's just my preference .
> I like my S1 , BRKT Highland Special , Enzo Trapper , multiple Mora's , multiple Grohmann's , Puma's , Polar blade's ...............Hey ! I got more knives than saws ............ Maybe .



He already has a duc custom for a hunting knife, he wants this for bushcraft. He wanted a scandi grind on it, it will be mainly used like a mora.( carving, camp craft, making fires) I am a fan of flat grinds myself, but he asked for the same edge as a mora. I am not sure if it really is a true scandi, he always puts a tiny micro bevel on them.


----------



## tbone75

Busy Slug day ! Tore down and rebuilt a MS210,worked on 2 whackers,sold a Eeko top handle.Took 2 junkers in on trade,Homie XL2 and a Stihl 031. YUK ! LOL But the 031 is in nice shape on the outside,but I think its scored. No matter it will get traded off ASAP ! LOL
Who wants the Homie ? LOL Stihl ran when it was put away 10 years ago. LOL

May get the P&C put on the 5000 tonight ! Its here ! Can't do a piston swap. :msp_angry: Its 45mm,but stihl closed port ! LOL Even got the original box !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I gots nothing to add other than my chainsaw broked and I don`t know what to do wid it.



:msp_scared: What one broked ?


----------



## Stem450Husky

Hey guys! just stopping by for my (what feels like) monthly check in


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_scared: What one broked ?



Muh SD 115 got runded over buy an idjiot.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Muh SD 115 got runded over buy an idjiot.



:msp_scared:...... It's a sad day 

I learned that running my Swede saw sucks and to make sure that when one is steeling rocks to make sure that it is centred in the bucket when traversing uneven ground LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> :msp_scared:...... It's a sad day
> 
> I learned that running my Swede saw sucks and to make sure that when one is steeling rocks to make sure that it is centred in the bucket when traversing uneven ground LOL



A tad bit tippy otherwise.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Busy Slug day ! Tore down and rebuilt a MS210,worked on 2 whackers,sold a Eeko top handle.Took 2 junkers in on trade,Homie XL2 and a Stihl 031. YUK ! LOL But the 031 is in nice shape on the outside,but I think its scored. No matter it will get traded off ASAP ! LOL
> Who wants the Homie ? LOL Stihl ran when it was put away 10 years ago. LOL
> 
> May get the P&C put on the 5000 tonight ! Its here ! Can't do a piston swap. :msp_angry: Its 45mm,but stihl closed port ! LOL Even got the original box !



Run it the way you got it,..you won`t be disappointed....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

Well , it still moves on three wheels LOL
Keep your eyes open for a good 5 to 6 hp motor so I can finish Doug's woodsplitter , it's the last piece I need , my Honda 5hp is older and smokes a bit at higher speed .


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> Hey guys! just stopping by for my (what feels like) monthly check in



Hey ......... Whos the new guy ? 




SUPER SLACKER 


Been about 3 months ! Maybe more ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , it still moves on three wheels LOL
> Keep your eyes open for a good 5 to 6 hp motor so I can finish Doug's woodsplitter , it's the last piece I need , my Honda 5hp is older and smokes a bit at higher speed .



5hp ? Kinda wimpy ! Got a 16hp on mine !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Muh SD 115 got runded over buy an idjiot.



Oh my ! I may have one under the pile ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Don't think I will get the 5000 glued together tonight. Had a buddy just leave me 4 more whackers !



















































Just for parts !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> 5hp ? Kinda wimpy ! Got a 16hp on mine !



5hp with a 11gpm 2 stage pump is all you need , 16 hp with that setup is no advantage other than burning more gas .
Now if you had a 16gpm pump


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well , it still moves on three wheels LOL
> Keep your eyes open for a good 5 to 6 hp motor so I can finish Doug's woodsplitter , it's the last piece I need , my Honda 5hp is older and smokes a bit at higher speed .



Would an 8 hp snowblower engine be ok?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 5hp with a 11gpm 2 stage pump is all you need , 16 hp with that setup is no advantage other than burning more gas .
> Now if you had a 16gpm pump



I do !


----------



## Cantdog

MMMMmmmmmmm.........Just made a pot of lobster/corn chowdah from the leftover lobsta and corn on the cob from the family b-day party yesterday for the OL.....green salad with roasted sunflower seeds too.....her b-day actually today.....been celebrating for three days now.....LOL!!! Ain't over yet either....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> MMMMmmmmmmm.........Just made a pot of lobster/corn chowdah from the leftover lobsta and corn on the cob from the family b-day party yesterday for the OL.....green salad with roasted sunflower seeds too.....her b-day actually today.....been celebrating for three days now.....LOL!!! Ain't over yet either....LOL!!!



Now that is how to party ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Would an 8 hp snowblower engine be ok?



It would work just fine but most snowblowers have no airfilter so sumthin should be made .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I do !



You just wait till you see muh next splitter ....... it can split 48" long


----------



## IEL

I remember seeing a splitter a guy built with a 30 gpm single stage pump, and a ford pinto engine. 8 way wedge.  no slow down in 30 inch oak.


----------



## dancan

I wouldn't be able to lift a 30" log and afford the gas to run it LOL
I got a deal on a tractor 3pt hitch "As New" Splitfire 4203 splitter .


----------



## little possum

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey jimmy while your at it, I got a list you can. Track down for me too. Bunch of NLA stuff. I'm going to have to sit down and find it tonight. Its frustrating not being able to buy all your parts from one or two places.
> 
> This old Super Wiz doesn't need much. Neither does the 480....its just a matter of finding the stuff.
> 
> Morning slackers!


Got IPL on the 480?


I didnt eat possum and grits for breakfast just FYI


----------



## tbone75

The 031 I got today,150 compression and good spark.Bet a carb kit will fix it. if I was going to keep one of these ugly things,this wold be the one. Almost no paint missing !


----------



## roncoinc

Early night for me..
have to drive to boston in the morning to the hospital for test's 
map sez 1 1/2 hrs LOL !!!!!!!!!!!
allowing 2 1/2 !!
and hope i get there on time !
my Lenovo tablet has a voice GPS,,wil tryit,,
just speak directions to it and it goe's
" drive 90mph in this 30mph hr zone and push everybodu off to the left so you can turn in ten feet,thank you "
Boston SUCKS for driving !!
hook up my dash cam and have some video you guys would FREEK at !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Evening guys. Quick stop by just to say hey... long day today and another long one tomorrow planned. One of these days I'll be home where I can play with saws again... ofcourse they keep sending me paychecks so I do what they say.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Early night for me..
> have to drive to boston in the morning to the hospital for test's
> map sez 1 1/2 hrs LOL !!!!!!!!!!!
> allowing 2 1/2 !!
> and hope i get there on time !
> my Lenovo tablet has a voice GPS,,wil tryit,,
> just speak directions to it and it goe's
> " drive 90mph in this 30mph hr zone and push everybodu off to the left so you can turn in ten feet,thank you "
> Boston SUCKS for driving !!
> hook up my dash cam and have some video you guys would FREEK at !!



Good luck with the test !! Gonna tell us what the test are for? No problem if you don't !

Drive the Vette ! Do 130 in a 30 ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure got quiet?


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers,guess I will just go to bed. Over did it today,plus the rain !

Put the 5000 together tomorrow !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys sure got quiet?



Yeah,...I have been off looking for trucks, got to make my mind up by months end.


----------



## IEL

Night guys.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' All........Foggy as all git out here....supposed to burn off later......I'm working pretty close to the shore so I expect it'll be foggy most of the day for me......


----------



## dancan

Foggy ?
Drink coffee , look outside , then repeat ......


----------



## dancan

In John's case , just drink more yellar water ......


----------



## roncoinc

yup,,froggy.........
gonna print out a bunch of escape routes for the trip to bean town..


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> yup,,froggy.........
> gonna print out a bunch of escape routes for the trip to bean town..



They gonna poke me with needles and see where i say "OUCH ! " and where i dont..


----------



## dancan

More fun when they got lecticity hooked up to them needles LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning guys.. busy day today chasing puddles in parking lots. Will finish up at my least favorite Wal-Mart in Princeton NC. I really hate a Wal-Mart for shopping....building them is even worse.

Hope you have an uneventful trip Ron!


Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> More fun when they got lecticity hooked up to them needles LOL



:msp_w00t: they better NOT !!!


----------



## tbone75

Its morning ! 

Hope you have a safe trip Ron !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Its morning !
> 
> Hope you have a safe trip Ron !




Dan got me sceered now 

lektic needles ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dan got me sceered now
> 
> lektic needles ??



The nerve test they did on me twice was letric needles , but barely felt it.


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!

No turkeys:msp_sad:

Have fun with the doctor today Ron! Hope all goes well!!


----------



## tbone75

May have to start a fire today,kinda damp down stairs. Not good for me. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Supposed to be sunny here for the next couple of days according to the forecasters.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Mornin all!
> 
> No turkeys:msp_sad:
> 
> Have fun with the doctor today Ron! Hope all goes well!!



Durned yard chickens keep getting in my way,almost ran over one in the driveway yestday...
come within ten feet of the front door..
should probly whack one to eat ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Durned yard chickens keep getting in my way,almost ran over one in the driveway yestday...
> come within ten feet of the front door..
> should probly whack one to eat ?



Have a safe trip to Boston and back Ron, drive safe with your eyes open. Hope the lectric needles don`t hurt much...:msp_unsure:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have a safe trip to Boston and back Ron, drive safe with your eyes open. Hope the lectric needles don`t hurt much...:msp_unsure:



AARRGGHH !!! another one !! .


----------



## IEL

Ron, get a spear to kill the turkeys quietly. No need for tags or seasons then. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Ron, get a spear to kill the turkeys quietly. No need for tags or seasons then. :msp_sneaky:



Arrows!!


----------



## tbone75

My Partner isn't being very nice to me. The new jug won't fit down into the crankcase . Needs 2mm taken off the base. The cylinder wall looks heaver than the old one. Don't think I want to grind on the crankcase ! LOL
Now I got to catch my machinist buddy,hope he has a way to chuck it in his lathe? If not I am sure he will find a way.

Got wood coming in already. LOL Traded another old mower for some. LOL Only problem is I have to put a new drive belt on the sucker. Real PITA to put on. Least its something I can do ! LOL Easier on me than cutting wood. Just not near as much fun !


----------



## farrell

Hate it when it won't fit in the hole.................


----------



## roncoinc

ell,,that didnt go as planned !! 

six hours behind the windshield and i didnt even get there !!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Uh oh, Ron. What happened?


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Uh oh, Ron. What happened?



MASS HOLES is what happened !! .:angry2:

got pushed into an off ramp at a road construction blocking the road,then got lost.


----------



## tbone75

That really sucks with both lips Ron ! Can't they send you some where closer to where you live ?


----------



## tbone75

Getting 8 PU loads of wood for that old mower ! LOL brought 3 loads already today,said he was bringing one more yet today. Keep this up I will have all the wood I need for next year by June ! LOL Have to talk him into another saw ! LOL
Just pulled in with #4 !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> MASS HOLES is what happened !! .:angry2:
> 
> got pushed into an off ramp at a road construction blocking the road,then got lost.



Your talking navigator thingy should have got you back on track??

Chickened out!!.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the MS210 ready to sell ! LOL
Haven't caught my machinist buddy yet. Dang it !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your talking navigator thingy should have got you back on track??
> 
> Chickened out!!.....LOL



You and Dan scared him off ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You and Dan scared him off ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Likely,...think he`s scared of lectric needles......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That really sucks with both lips Ron ! Can't they send you some where closer to where you live ?



Only "supposed" to be 1 1/2 hrs away,,only place in the region does that kind of testing.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Only "supposed" to be 1 1/2 hrs away,,only place in the region does that kind of testing.



We can do it for ya ! Letric needles , just need a old power cord and a needle. Just say when it hurts !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your talking navigator thingy should have got you back on track??
> 
> Chickened out!!.....LOL



Them talking navigators stutter a lot in Boston ! LOL !
mine decided not to work today,stihl not working 
San diego,LA,NYC,Munich,Miami,all a piece of cake to drive in compared to boston !!
no fault insurance,,nobody cares !!

I ended up geting banned for a no-show 
my DR. has to re-submit now.

I ended up on the wrong side of the Charles river and found M.I.T...
THEN i knew where i was and was able to get home !!

At one time i was even on Bunker hill !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> We can do it for ya ! Letric needles , just need a old power cord and a needle. Just say when it hurts !



Ouch!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Them talking navigators stutter a lot in Boston ! LOL !
> mine decided not to work today,stihl not working
> San diego,LA,NYC,Munich,Miami,all a piece of cake to drive in compared to boston !!
> no fault insurance,,nobody cares !!
> 
> I ended up geting banned for a no-show
> my DR. has to re-submit now.
> 
> I ended up on the wrong side of the Charles river and found M.I.T...
> THEN i knew where i was and was able to get home !!
> 
> At one time i was even on Bunker hill !!



I did that once in San Francisco, traveled all over that city looking for the U Haul truck rental outlet on 7th street.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Them talking navigators stutter a lot in Boston ! LOL !
> mine decided not to work today,stihl not working
> San diego,LA,NYC,Munich,Miami,all a piece of cake to drive in compared to boston !!
> no fault insurance,,nobody cares !!
> 
> I ended up geting banned for a no-show
> my DR. has to re-submit now.
> 
> I ended up on the wrong side of the Charles river and found M.I.T...
> THEN i knew where i was and was able to get home !!
> 
> At one time i was even on Bunker hill !!



Made sure you wouldn't have to go back for a long time ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Made sure you wouldn't have to go back for a long time ! :msp_sneaky:



No,,i already called and got an apptmnt,,,,and called my primary care to get autho for another consultation..two weks from today.
i wanna get this done so i dont end up like YOU !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No,,i already called and got an apptmnt,,,,and called my primary care to get autho for another consultation..two weks from today.
> i wanna get this done so i dont end up like YOU !!



Very good Ron !


----------



## tbone75

This stupid Eeko whacker won't start again today ! Worked find yesterday ? Prime it,runs perfect?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This stupid Eeko whacker won't start again today ! Worked find yesterday ? Prime it,runs perfect?



Hook your vac tool up to the fuel inlet nipple on the carb and see if it holds vac when pumped down.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hook your vac tool up to the fuel inlet nipple on the carb and see if it holds vac when pumped down.



Thanks Jerry , I will try that. It should hold vac ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jerry , I will try that. It should hold vac ?



Yes,..if it does not then your fuel is draining back into the tank leaving your carb dry.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes,..if it does not then your fuel is draining back into the tank leaving your carb dry.



Sure sounds right ! Bet that sucker is !

Going to go try now ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hook your vac tool up to the fuel inlet nipple on the carb and see if it holds vac when pumped down.



He's GOT a primer bulb on it !!
supposed to push it to prime on cold starts rite ??


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> No,,i already called and got an apptmnt,,,,and called my primary care to get autho for another consultation..two weks from today.
> i wanna get this done so i dont end up like YOU !!



Eatin' BBQ Spamiches with Mountin Dooooooo ?
I don't think John thinks that as an issue .


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> He's GOT a primer bulb on it !!
> supposed to push it to prime on cold starts rite ??



Well if it has a primer bulb it might not pull fuel through the carb. I have heard of this phenomena but have not come across it yet cause I won`t work on saws with them other than the SD 120 Super.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Eatin' BBQ Spamiches with Mountin Dooooooo ?
> I don't think John thinks that as an issue .



C'mon man !!

you know HOW disgusting that is ????


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well if it has a primer bulb it might not pull fuel through the carb. I have heard of this phenomena but have not come across it yet cause I won`t work on saws with them other than the SD 120 Super.....LOL



Well,,he's workin on a strimmer,,most have primer bulbs..
maybe he wants it to start without using the primer buld to prime it ??


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,checking out my tablet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
found the WIFI was turned off and it wouldnt download driving directions !! 

i did do a firmware upgrade yestday and it improved the sattelite gps finding by 10x.
it must have turned the wifi off ?? i dunno but works now..
day late


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> C'mon man !!
> 
> you know HOW disgusting that is ????



Yes , I know and you are right ......But not according to John LOL
Didn't Jerry say earlier that the biggest fault with GPS nav was operator error ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Yes , I know and you are right ......But not according to John LOL
> Didn't Jerry say earlier that the biggest fault with GPS nav was operator error ?



not MY error,,,i didnt even get to use it !!
I,,didnt change anything from when it was working.


----------



## IEL

Hey guys.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> not MY error,,,i didnt even get to use it !!
> I,,didnt change anything from when it was working.



Now that you've got it working , you should take a testdrive to beeentown tamarrah .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,he's workin on a strimmer,,most have primer bulbs..
> maybe he wants it to start without using the primer buld to prime it ??



Primer seems to work just fine,pulls fuel right through. It also holds vac. Some how its not getting fuel inside the carb to start it ? I don't have another carb close enough to try.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Hey guys.



Morning !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Primer seems to work just fine,pulls fuel right through. It also holds vac. Some how its not getting fuel inside the carb to start it ? I don't have another carb close enough to try.



Isn't why they put primer bulbs on them..........easy starting

Push primer three times and starts 1st or 2nd pull so you don't have to pull so much other wise


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a green weedwacker that has a primer bulb on it that squirts fuel right into the carb throat, that thing starts real easy, one or two pulls and it always started til last year. One line split and that required me to replace all the lines, three different sizes of Tygon like stuff all metric sizes....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will try to hook up another carb on that whacker. May have to rev it up by hand. LOL But that should tell me if its just the carb.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a green weedwacker that has a primer bulb on it that squirts fuel right into the carb throat, that thing starts real easy, one or two pulls and it always started til last year. One line split and that required me to replace all the lines, three different sizes of Tygon like stuff all metric sizes....LOL



Something has to be plugged in that carb ? I will run through the USC some more. Already did a bunch.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will try to hook up another carb on that whacker. May have to rev it up by hand. LOL But that should tell me if its just the carb.



Some of those wacker carbs are a real biotch to work on and to get them right.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some of those wacker carbs are a real biotch to work on and to get them right.



I don't usually have much trouble with them. I sure work on nuff of them ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't usually have much trouble with them. I sure work on nuff of them ! LOL



The passages sure are some small on them things.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Primer seems to work just fine,pulls fuel right through. It also holds vac. Some how its not getting fuel inside the carb to start it ? I don't have another carb close enough to try.



oh,,Oh,,,, it hurts to think !!

theres a ,,,,hhhmmm,,,,trying to member,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..................

YES !!!! under the meterin diaphram there is a little hole that holds a check valve,,,,,,,when primer bulb works it PUSHES the air out and that pulls fuel in and thru the valve,,,diff is when engine running the fuel press goes the other way and valve shuts..
why i member ??
last time we talked about the carb stuff i put on the laptop i went looking for something and found it there.. .
member,,carb cleaner seems to kill rubber carb parts and that has ruber in it,,,,,,,remember something else on how to check it,,but not clear...
something about putting a straw on it to check press and vac ??

you will have to go find it and report back ,.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> oh,,Oh,,,, it hurts to think !!
> 
> theres a ,,,,hhhmmm,,,,trying to member,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..................
> 
> YES !!!! under the meterin diaphram there is a little hole that holds a check valve,,,,,,,when primer bulb works it PUSHES the air out and that pulls fuel in and thru the valve,,,diff is when engine running the fuel press goes the other way and valve shuts..
> why i member ??
> last time we talked about the carb stuff i put on the laptop i went looking for something and found it there.. .
> member,,carb cleaner seems to kill rubber carb parts and that has ruber in it,,,,,,,remember something else on how to check it,,but not clear...
> something about putting a straw on it to check press and vac ??
> 
> you will have to go find it and report back ,.



I will try to look it up tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

Nightmare city !!
from top to bottom of this map there isnt 20 feet between buildings unless it's paved..
to put it another way,,there aint a spot ya can pull off and take a piss for 100 miles !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will try to look it up tomorrow.



Dont forget,,ZAMA is a steal product so what you expect ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nightmare city !!
> from top to bottom of this map there isnt 20 feet between buildings unless it's paved..
> to put it another way,,there aint a spot ya can pull off and take a piss for 100 miles !



I don't want no where near that chit ! I get real nervous driving in crap like that ! Getting through Atlanta going to and from Fla. drives me nuts !
I like back roads !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont forget,,ZAMA is a steal product so what you expect ??



This is a Eeko and Walbro carb. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Nightmare city !!
> from top to bottom of this map there isnt 20 feet between buildings unless it's paved..
> to put it another way,,there aint a spot ya can pull off and take a piss for 100 miles !





LOL!! Waas the trouble Ron??.......them hangers didn't give an old q-tip in a Vulva a break????? Gets even worse when you get down around Hartford with on and off ramps on both sides of the highway.......nothing like getting in the fast lane to exit......gotts ta know where you gotts ta be.....and when.....or....Epic Fail!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> Hey ......... Whos the new guy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUPER SLACKER
> 
> 
> Been about 3 months ! Maybe more ! :msp_sneaky:



atleast 3 months :wink2: How ya been John?


----------



## dancan

Bottom of the page , the internet go down ?


----------



## dancan

Must be a "Special" Husquee ....


----------



## Cantdog

Must be.........since scrape metal prices for a pickup or fairly heavy car would be nearly the price of that saw new.......with a hat and a scrench.......


----------



## roncoinc

Mmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,.............................

dark,rich,,,,coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Just picked this up for the lil' guy.......It goes back to 1967....kinda beat but near impossible to find.....got two "Comic Book" manuals that came with the Saab...A Clymers and a Chiltons......like the guy said when gave them to me...."They have different pictures.....between the two, they give you 2/3 of what you need"......I'm not sure it is even 2/3. Even those are better than no manuals....this will be way better......and it isn't written in Swedish.....:hmm3grin2orange:

1974 1975 1976 1977 1978 1979 Saab 95 96 V4 Service Shop Manual Repair 74 75 76 | eBay


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. Hopefully my last day working on a Wal-Mart express. Been the nightmare job that won't go away. Today is grand opening so it has to end today! Picked up some old saws this weekend in VA. A Homelite 7-21 and Poulan K100. Not were restored but have been sitting a year or so. The old saws sure are neat. 



Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

OL is flagging traffic today

I'm straightening up the house

Gots to put in the new faucet


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Just picked this up for the lil' guy.......It goes back to 1967....kinda beat but near impossible to find.....got two "Comic Book" manuals that came with the Saab...A Clymers and a Chiltons......like the guy said when gave them to me...."They have different pictures.....between the two, they give you 2/3 of what you need"......I'm not sure it is even 2/3. Even those are better than no manuals....this will be way better......and it isn't written in Swedish.....:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 1974 1975 1976 1977 1978 1979 Saab 95 96 V4 Service Shop Manual Repair 74 75 76 | eBay



Yikes!....a hundred an twenty one dollas. The ole Scotchman is opening the Sporran eh......LOL


----------



## tbone75

Off to another slow start today. LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Nother' long night and a busy day ahead.......

Oh well I did wake up


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Nother' long night and a busy day ahead.......
> 
> Oh well I did wake up



Any day you wake back up is a good day ! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Scoot sounds like me. LOL Rough night and may be a rough day ? Not very good so far.


----------



## farrell

I don't wanna do the faucet:msp_sad:

It dark and scary under there!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I don't wanna do the faucet:msp_sad:
> 
> It dark and scary under there!



Spiders too ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Last one I put in my kitchen was so corroded I had to cut the lines and pull the whole sink out ! Replaced both bathtub faucets , had to cut out the wall on the other side to get to them ! I made nice oak boards to cover the hole in case I have to do it again.


----------



## tbone75

If I ever get moving I will pack up a saw and mail it out today.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. 
I'm sure you will love that 7-21. I restored one when I was 11. Not a good restoration by my current standards, but it is my favourite saw. The sound is epic, louder than all my other saws combined. I had it at an ag fair, and when I started it, the horse show 800 yards away had 5 people bucked off. First time they ever banned someone from running their display. :msp_scared:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Spiders too ! :msp_scared:



Yes!

Big ones!!!

But it's done now

OL will be happy!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Last one I put in my kitchen was so corroded I had to cut the lines and pull the whole sink out ! Replaced both bathtub faucets , had to cut out the wall on the other side to get to them ! I made nice oak boards to cover the hole in case I have to do it again.



Wasn't as bad as I thot it would be

Everything used wing nuts and the new sprayer was quick connect

Except for the old spray hose had to use a wrench to get it off the old faucet


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I don't wanna do the faucet:msp_sad:
> 
> It dark and scary under there!



20-30 min job for me and my customers will gladly pay me the $100. I charge to change them out.


----------



## farrell

John you ever run your 372?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yikes!....a hundred an twenty one dollas. The ole Scotchman is opening the Sporran eh......LOL



No only $87 shipped......I do hate to spend it...but for a factory service manual that's pretty cheep.......series II, IIA and III Land Rover manuals $150 each.....need 2


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John you ever run your 372?



Not in any wood yet. Just to much going on right now ! LOL I want to get it out and run it some then do a little grinding on it ! When that will be ???? LOL
Just got a call from a guy I worked with wanting a Steel saw. LOL I ask what size ? He don't know ? LOL OK what do you plan to cut ? Not sure ? Told him ya better just buy a MS660 to cover that. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a orange saw in box ready to send out,soon as the OL gets home. My truck is stihl broked ! I stihl have the udder Ferd,but it takes more gas to start it than it does to take the OLs car there and back ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Waiting on UPS to bring me some parts today ! Can't start on to much,soon as they get here I will do something for myself ! LOL

Got that PITA whacker carb back in the USC , hoping it will fix it ?


----------



## sefh3

Afternoon


SLACKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Afternoon
> 
> 
> SLACKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!



Afternoon Super Slacker !


----------



## tbone75

UPS brought me some parts !



Maybe ? 




Fix it or part it out ? Compression feels good,suppose to run on prime.
But would need a recoil,clutch cover and brake plus a handle.
I did know where a recoil was,seen a handle on flea bay but clutch cover could be a problem ?

Think it was worth 50 bucks shipped ? LOL
J-Red 490


----------



## tbone75

Found all the parts ! LOL If the P&C are good I will fix it up and stihl have a cheap 490 !


----------



## tbone75

Orange saw on its way ! Almost put it in a Steel box ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Orange saw on its way ! Almost put it in a Steel box ! :hmm3grin2orange:



No need to ruin a good Stihl box by putting an orange turd in it.


How's things going???


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> No need to ruin a good Stihl box by putting an orange turd in it.
> 
> 
> How's things going???



To good of saw to something that nasty to it ! LOL

Very busy around the house,very slow on this thread ! SLACKERS !


----------



## tbone75

Its getting fixed up ! P&C are good,170 compression !


----------



## tbone75

All the parts are ordered !  

Now do I swap the P&C out with the 590 and put the 490 top end on with a different piston or what ? :msp_confused: Or put another piston on the 490 ? LOL
Or leave well nuff alone ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Orange saw on its way ! Almost put it in a Steel box ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Better not!! The earth will tip on its axis....


----------



## tbone75

I said no more saws for a while , but a J-Red 490 isn't just any ol saw ! :hmm3grin2orange:

And for that price ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

I also bought another saw a couple days ago. :msp_wub:

But I do need it !


----------



## tbone75

BLTs for supper !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> BLTs for supper !



MClt's !!

meat candy with lettuce and maters


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> BLTs for supper !



BACON is one of the main food groups


----------



## roncoinc

IT's raining !! .. 

bean close ta three weeks since we got any amouted to sumthin ..

sposed to be on/off for 4-5 days . 

meybe git to the shop fur sum sawz stuff ??


----------



## dancan

How much winenin you think John would be makin ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> How much winenin you think John would be makin ?



Bout 6 days worth ! :msp_angry:

Just like it is here ! Rain all week ! T-Storms moving in now !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> BACON is one of the main food groups



First pic is OK second pic is perfect !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> First pic is OK second pic is perfect !



First pic to well done..

second WAY overdone !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> 9 or a 10 pin ?




9 if dull, 10 if sharp. Or vice versa......


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> 9 if dull, 10 if sharp. Or vice versa......



New guy here ??


----------



## Stem450Husky

*#1 hard at work...*

*#2 smaaaaaaaaaaash...*


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> 9 if dull, 10 if sharp. Or vice versa......



Holy chit!

It's uncle rob!!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stem450Husky said:


> *#2 smaaaaaaaaaaash...*



Even #2 is here!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> 9 if dull, 10 if sharp. Or vice versa......



Daum , that more than 5 minutes ago ......... I forgot the qwestion


----------



## Stem450Husky

farrell said:


> Even #2 is here!



rainy day in the shop, and we're both extremely bored... A.D.D. on full blast tonight! uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Daum , that more than 5 minutes ago ......... I forgot the qwestion



there wuz a qwestion ??


----------



## Stem450Husky

roncoinc said:


> there wuz a qwestion ??



you want fries with that?


----------



## roncoinc

Stem450Husky said:


> you want fries with that?



already baked,,tnx..


----------



## Stem450Husky

roncoinc said:


> already baked,,tnx..



more for me lolopcorn:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Holy chit!
> 
> It's uncle rob!!!!!!!



Yank my yam, you commie pinko bass player!!!

Hey Adam!!!;-))


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> First pic to well done..
> 
> second WAY overdone !!



:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

#1 & #2 both at the same time on here ! :msp_ohmy: :help:


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Nude guy here ??



Hey. I got a loin cloth!!!!


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> #1 & #2 both at the same time on here ! :msp_ohmy: :help:
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



that cheap carry-out will get you everytime...


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey. I got a loin cloth!!!!



that's why Taylor is your friend... LOL UNCLEAN!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey. I got a loin cloth!!!!



Way TMI !! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> #1 & #2 both at the same time on here ! :msp_ohmy: :help:
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



HeY John !!!!

The Workers Comp guy figured I was injured. 

Hard to fake not having any reflexs in your knee. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> that cheap carry-out will get you everytime...



Ron told me its cause I eat SPAM ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> HeY John !!!!
> 
> The Workers Comp guy figured I was injured.
> 
> Hard to fake not having any reflexs in your knee. Lol



Real hard to fake that ! Whats next ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Rob!



Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I found a box on the porch today....







I know why people like these little guys soon much! Will be a nice partner to the 372


Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellers.


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> Real hard to fake that ! Whats next ?



Farming Marshmellows...


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellers.



Hi Mark!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> Hi Mark!



What's going in #2? Doing alright?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellers.



Hey another SLACKER ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> What's going in #2? Doing alright?



same stuff, different day. how bout you??


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> same stuff, different day. how bout you??



New jobs going great. Wife and I are in the process of buying a house. Lots going on.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Sparky! We need pics of bow bar running in a bucket truck....


Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stem450Husky said:


> Farming Marshmellows...




Hey that sounds like fun....is that right next to the rice crispy farm?


Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey that sounds like fun....is that right next to the rice crispy farm?
> 
> 
> Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.



Cross breed them suckers !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Cross breed them suckers !




Now you are talking! Sounds tasty!


Posting from my phone so please ignore grammar errors and typos.


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> New jobs going great. Wife and I are in the process of buying a house. Lots going on.



awesome! congrats! Glad I got the house buying thing overwith, talk about stressful.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> New jobs going great. Wife and I are in the process of buying a house. Lots going on.



Must be planning on staying there ! Good deal ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Cantdog

WoW!!! #1 & #2 all to once!!!! Hey Rob!!! Got tired of looking at that Dumore layin' on the bench and finally mounted it above my newly mounted bench vise.....you otta see the way I have set the shop up for saw work now!!! Getting hungry for lobstahs yet?????


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Must be planning on staying there ! Good deal ! :msp_thumbsup:



Wasn't a hard sale. Just had to take him to one chainsaw gathering and he's sold on the area!



Happiness is a pocket of fresh saw chips and a cold beer.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Real hard to fake that ! Whats next ?



More physical therapy and some day I'll be able to walk down stairs again. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Wasn't a hard sale. Just had to take him to one chainsaw gathering and he's sold on the area!
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness is a pocket of fresh saw chips and a cold beer.



Nah ! Mt-Dew !! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John.........Check this out......that's nad trading quality right there...........110cc of swoopy art deco Swede saw!!!!!

Chainsaw Huge Vintage Jonsereds XF 110cc'S | eBay


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> More physical therapy and some day I'll be able to walk down stairs again. Lol



I sure hope so ! You and Dan need to get into a race ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> WoW!!! #1 & #2 all to once!!!! Hey Rob!!! Got tired of looking at that Dumore layin' on the bench and finally mounted it above my newly mounted bench vise.....you otta see the way I have set the shop up for saw work now!!! Getting hungry for lobstahs yet?????



Yes!!!!!!

People say" wow you got 3 months off!!"

Crap. 

Can't do much and after you get back to work physical therapy 3 times a week kills too much time. 

And light duty sucks. Got to watch and teach newbs 

Rant over. 

I'd like to get up this fall.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey John.........Check this out......that's nad trading quality right there...........110cc of swoopy art deco Swede saw!!!!!
> 
> Chainsaw Huge Vintage Jonsereds XF 110cc'S | eBay



That is a wild looking thing ! Don't think I could pick it up ! LOL

Plus I seen a 655 on there for 700.00 I would rather have. LOL But not at them prices !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yes!!!!!!
> 
> People say" wow you got 3 months off!!"
> 
> Crap.
> 
> Can't do much and after you get back to work physical therapy 3 times a week kills too much time.
> 
> And light duty sucks. Got to watch and teach newbs
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> I'd like to get up this fall.



3 moths aint chit. I had 5-1/2 months the first time a year and a week the second time ! Couldn't do chit the whole time ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Yes!!!!!!
> 
> People say" wow you got 3 months off!!"
> 
> Crap.
> 
> Can't do much and after you get back to work physical therapy 3 times a week kills too much time.
> 
> And light duty sucks. Got to watch and teach newbs
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> I'd like to get up this fall.




Be happy to have ya.....I'll buy the bugs and beverages.....and maybe a boat tour of the greater Penobscot Bay area.......repowering the Seaway this month with a 2013 4.3 MPI, roller cam/rocker GM/Mercruiser.........45 more HP than before......need a new prop now.......same idea as the sprocket on a saw......need longer legs if you can power them.......LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey John.........Check this out......that's nad trading quality right there...........110cc of swoopy art deco Swede saw!!!!!
> 
> Chainsaw Huge Vintage Jonsereds XF 110cc'S | eBay




Did you read the location??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I saw that...but the price scares me.




Jimmy


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That is a wild looking thing ! Don't think I could pick it up ! LOL
> 
> Plus I seen a 655 on there for 700.00 I would rather have. LOL But not at them prices !!



Both rather rare/large saws .......but you know my thing for Red and Silver........but alas......no funds for that stuff right now....all xtra funding being diverted to the boat motor...got an awesome deal from a friend who is a Mercruiser dealer just regrouping from a divorce......he needs to purchase $10,000.00/yr to keep dealer status......he's selling me this motor.....built to my specs and needs for his cost.....delivery free...best I could find online was near $11,500 plus shipping......his cost.....a tad less than $7,400.00 delivered...Mercruiser plug and play.....even with going from a carb setup to fuel injection......ECU bolted right to the manifold ........ye HAAAAA!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Did you read the location??



You see all the other big saws he has on there.

That makes 2 of the 655s on flea bay in the same week !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Be happy to have ya.....I'll buy the bugs and beverages.....and maybe a boat tour of the greater Penobscot Bay area.......repowering the Seaway this month with a 2013 4.3 MPI, roller cam/rocker GM/Mercruiser.........45 more HP than before......need a new prop now.......same idea as the sprocket on a saw......need longer legs if you can power them.......LOL!!




Those 4.3s are nice. I want to replace a Detroit with one. Detroit is loud!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Did you read the location??



I did...and??? Remember where I'm from.......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Those 4.3s are nice. I want to replace a Detroit with one. Detroit is loud!!!!!!



Muz be a damn small Detroit!!!! .........what?? Can't quite hear you....speak up or use sign language!!......no. not that finger either......LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You see all the other big saws he has on there.
> 
> That makes 2 of the 655s on flea bay in the same week !



All from Placerville??


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Both rather rare/large saws .......but you know my thing for Red and Silver........but alas......no funds for that stuff right now....all xtra funding being diverted to the boat motor...got an awesome deal from a friend who is a Mercruiser dealer just regrouping from a divorce......he needs to purchase $10,000.00/yr to keep dealer status......he's selling me this motor.....built to my specs and needs for his cost.....delivery free...best I could find online was near $11,500 plus shipping......his cost.....a tad less than $7,400.00 delivered...Mercruiser plug and play.....even with going from a carb setup to fuel injection......ECU bolted right to the manifold ........ye HAAAAA!!!



Lot of money , but sounds like a great deal on that motor ! Should last as long as you need it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You see all the other big saws he has on there.
> 
> That makes 2 of the 655s on flea bay in the same week !



Those saws belong to fellow AS member," Hoss "....He does not post much any more.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Muz be a damn small Detroit!!!! .........what?? Can't quite hear you....speak up or use sign language!!......no. not that finger either......LOL!!



3 cylinder. 100 HP 200 lbft. 2 feet behind your head. Soft top. Hooked to a 420 trans


----------



## Jimmy in NC

That sounds like a heck of a deal on a motor. 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> All from Placerville??



No , other one is in Penceltucky. LOL Not far from you maybe ? He wants 700 OBO , even gave me first shot at it ! Just to much fer me !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I did...and??? Remember where I'm from.......



Isn't that where Hoss is from. Here on AS.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Lot of money , but sounds like a great deal on that motor ! Should last as long as you need it.




Yes my thoughts exactly.........closed loop cooling....comes with antifreeze in the motor and lower exhaust manifolds instead of saltwater.....simplifies winterization by 70%.....and engine life by...like forever.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those saws belong to fellow AS member," Hoss "....He does not post much any more.



Ya beat me to it.

Hey Jerry !!!!

Got a little time. Letting the newb indicate a part in. 

He is inventing new swear words.....


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Ya beat me to it.
> 
> Hey Jerry !!!!
> 
> Got a little time. Letting the newb indicate a part in.
> 
> He is inventing new swear words.....



Hey rob!

We gonna go bother John one of these days?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes my thoughts exactly.........closed loop cooling....comes with antifreeze in the motor and lower exhaust manifolds instead of saltwater.....simplifies winterization by 70%.....and engine life by...like forever.....



Sounds like a way better set up !


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> 3 cylinder. 100 HP 200 lbft. 2 feet behind your head. Soft top. Hooked to a 420 trans




Tree by an hundred??..........muz be a 3-71......Oh Yeah.....Loud......!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey rob!
> 
> We gonna go bother John one of these days?



He may want to heal a little more first. You would have to carry us both around ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Ya beat me to it.
> 
> Hey Jerry !!!!
> 
> Got a little time. Letting the newb indicate a part in.
> 
> He is inventing new swear words.....



Hoss has a lot of big saws, that is all he is interested in. We talk occasionally about big saws and porting.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hoss has a lot of big saws, that is all he is interested in. We talk occasionally about big saws and porting.




LOL!!... Hoss don't really like saws........snots and blows and does the clip leg, tail in the air trot when I run one close by......may not be the same Hoss....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!... Hoss don't really like saws........snots and blows and does the clip leg, tail in the air trot when I run one close by......may not be the same Hoss....LOL!!



Nope,.not the same Hoss. The one I speak of really likes big saws, bigger one man saws the better he likes them. Him an Tommy are good ole friends.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey rob!
> 
> We gonna go bother John one of these days?



Not only yes......HEL YES!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope,.not the same Hoss. The one I speak of really likes big saws, bigger one man saws the better he likes them. Him an Tommy are good ole friends.



Yep I know..Hoss has had a lot of big ol' saws.......had a couple 70Es a while back....was going to contact him on them but went on a different direction with similar results...........haven't seen Tommy around in quite a while.........must be busy.....or burnt on the site.........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Tree by an hundred??..........muz be a 3-71......Oh Yeah.....Loud......!!!!



On the nosey!!!!

And it's a Mid engine soft top. Lol. Laugh out REAL loud.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Not only yes......HEL YES!!!!



Gonna havta pick a weekend!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> On the nosey!!!!
> 
> And it's a Mid engine soft top. Lol. Laugh out REAL loud.



I am unclear of the vehicle.......but it must be Brutus........that's one heavy 100 hosses......forget the ftlbs...but way up there...for a hundred hosses....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Not only yes......HEL YES!!!!



You better get in a little better shape first, iI got work for you two ! LOL There is lots of trees to kill ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You better get in a little better shape first, iI got work for you two ! LOL There is lots of trees to kill ! LOL



We're suppose to bring saws?:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Stupid puter keeps freezing up ?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> We're suppose to bring saws?:msp_confused:



Only a couple. LOL I can can find one or two to play with. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I am unclear of the vehicle.......but it must be Brutus........that's one heavy 100 hosses......forget the ftlbs...but way up there...for a hundred hosses....



An M561. I sent a link


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Only a couple. LOL I can can find one or two to play with. LOL



Good thing I only have a couple then..........


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> We're suppose to bring saws?:msp_confused:



Saws And guns.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Saws And guns.



But when?

How long must I wait?

Mom are there yet?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey is this the back of the bus where the cool kids hang out? Some guy named Scooterbum told this was the place to be


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey is this the back of the bus where the cool kids hang out? Some guy named Scooterbum told this was the place to be



I'd never join any club that would have me as a member.......

Grocho Marx


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> I'd never join any club that would have me as a member.......
> 
> Grocho Marx



I agree. LOL. Not far from me where you're at.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey is this the back of the bus where the cool kids hang out? Some guy named Scooterbum told this was the place to be



Best thread on the whole site ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Best thread on the whole site ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Ya Mean there's another thread .........huh......who'd a thought.


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> I agree. LOL. Not far from me where you're at.



Where you at??

I work in Maryland !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You better get in a little better shape first, iI got work for you two ! LOL There is lots of trees to kill ! LOL



I can run a saw. Sent you a picture of it!!!


----------



## dancan

Sure is quiet now ................. zzzZZZzzzZZZzzzZlakerz !


----------



## dancan

All gone to a Husqeepaloozah or over to Ron's house to cut that tree besides the vette and drink his dark roast coffee ????


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> All gone to a Husqeepaloozah or over to Ron's house to cut that tree besides the vette and drink his dark roast coffee ????



I wish..............just doing a bill for the job I'm on....an drinkin' my own coffee......tomorrow's payday..


----------



## tbone75

Morning .
Hey Dan , ya need a dew ? Or your pet rat make ya some? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> An M561. I sent a link





OOOOOOOOoooo......Uncle, I LIKE that!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Tic , Tic , Tic Buy ! Buy she's right some tic buy , the fahg that is .


I thot Robin went to go see Hoss this morning and get some Mountain deww while he was there for you John .... you know ,the natural filtered kind ......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew...another damp morning here. Ready for this stuff to move out. 




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning .
> Hey Dan , ya need a dew ? Or your pet rat make ya some? LOL



otstir:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Morning .
> Hey Dan , ya need a dew ? Or your pet rat make ya some? LOL



I bet my pet rat can take your midget cat ......:msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I bet my pet rat can take your midget cat ......:msp_angry:



Afraid yer right on that one. That midget is scared of its own shadow !

Ol Hoss makes Dew by the gallon !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> i bet my pet rat can take your midget cat ......:msp_angry:



lol !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning crew...another damp morning here. Ready for this stuff to move out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Me too ! Big cool down on the way here now ! May frost over the weekend ! I hate to cover all the flowers ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I bet my pet rat can take your midget cat ......:msp_angry:



I stihl have another cat twice the size of yer rat. :msp_w00t: MEEN SOB too !


----------



## dancan

oh my flowers !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Guess I am kinda meen this morning,rough night. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> oh my flowers !!!!!!!!!!!



Yep , I felt bad for being so meen already. Gave you some ammo. LOL


----------



## tbone75

The OL must not have slept good either,kneed me right in the back about 3:30 this morning ! That got me out of bed !


----------



## tbone75

That sawagain place had all the parts for my 490,even got a 16" B&C from him too. I will have about 160.00 in it. Can't buy one for that !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That sawagain place had all the parts for my 490,even got a 16" B&C from him too. I will have about 160.00 in it. Can't buy one for that !























Heck,,would have sold this new one for that much !!
and,,been $159 ahead !!


----------



## Cantdog

All the client Hooskies are gone.....last one went last night.......nice little 254XP, all repaired, brand new Hoosky 16" B&C.....quick, light saw.....got a nice crisp Franklin in muh hand for muh efforts.......LOL!! Love dem lil' Hooskies.....easy money......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Heck,,would have sold this new one for that much !!
> and,,been $159 ahead !!



OK , I'll take it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron I will even give you 40.00 to ship it to me. LOL Even numbers are nice. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

What wont those mainiacs think of next ??

Firewood Cart


----------



## roncoinc

I fixed this saw up for the guy that gives me saws.
he told me this was his "personal" saw ..
china top end was cheap and i still made out 

Husqvarna 55 Chain Saw


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What wont those mainiacs think of next ??
> 
> Firewood Cart



May work , but 600.00 ! NUTS ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I fixed this saw up for the guy that gives me saws.
> he told me this was his "personal" saw ..
> china top end was cheap and i still made out
> 
> Husqvarna 55 Chain Saw



Seems I have 2 of them to fix up. LOL Someday ??


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not so good here this morning, thick fog and getting darker by the hour, rain is not far off. Sharpened a couple beat off chains I am using on a rotted out sill replacement job, found a few steel objects while dicing up the rim joists.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> OOOOOOOOoooo......Uncle, I LIKE that!!!!!!!!



Street legal. And floats.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dumb arse that broked my SD 115 brought me in an old Homelite saw to replace the one he broked. I told him no thanks,..he can just pay me for the SD. Don`t think he was real happy hearing that he was out $300.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> What wont those mainiacs think of next ??
> 
> Firewood Cart



How does the chainsaw drive the wheel ? ;-))))


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> How does the chainsaw drive the wheel ? ;-))))



It doesn`t......LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> How does the chainsaw drive the wheel ? ;-))))



Bet you could make do it ! LOL

Just got hold of my other machinist buddy,he will shave that jug down for me ! I will get that 5000 going soon now ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Pills are finally working ! Now I may get something done? LOL


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. 

A bit of a saw question here :msp_scared: its been a while.... 

How do you think a homelite xl1(super ez) would be as an emergency saw kept in the truck? I have a red manual oiler xl1 in reasonable condition in one of the sheds. I got it for free at a scrap yard, never ran it but it sure has compression. having never ran one, would it be worth getting it going for that? It has spark and compression, just needs carb work. I recall hearing they were strong for their size?


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> A bit of a saw question here :msp_scared: its been a while....
> 
> How do you think a homelite xl1(super ez) would be as an emergency saw kept in the truck? I have a red manual oiler xl1 in reasonable condition in one of the sheds. I got it for free at a scrap yard, never ran it but it sure has compression. having never ran one, would it be worth getting it going for that? It has spark and compression, just needs carb work. I recall hearing they were strong for their size?



You heard correct.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> A bit of a saw question here :msp_scared: its been a while....
> 
> How do you think a homelite xl1(super ez) would be as an emergency saw kept in the truck? I have a red manual oiler xl1 in reasonable condition in one of the sheds. I got it for free at a scrap yard, never ran it but it sure has compression. having never ran one, would it be worth getting it going for that? It has spark and compression, just needs carb work. I recall hearing they were strong for their size?



Any saw that runs will make a good emergency saw. I find the older saws great for that type of use. I actually have one stored at a backwoods camping site, it might get started every 3-4 years and run for 15 mins or so to cut up some site firewood. Its an old homelite that someone gave me and it always starts up and runs well enough to cut a good stack of windfelled wood for a weekend campout.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> A bit of a saw question here :msp_scared: its been a while....
> 
> How do you think a homelite xl1(super ez) would be as an emergency saw kept in the truck? I have a red manual oiler xl1 in reasonable condition in one of the sheds. I got it for free at a scrap yard, never ran it but it sure has compression. having never ran one, would it be worth getting it going for that? It has spark and compression, just needs carb work. I recall hearing they were strong for their size?



Any saw that runs will make a good emergency saw. I find the older saws great for that type of use. I actually have one stored at a backwoods camping site, it might get started every 3-4 years and run for 15 mins or so to cut up some site firewood. Its an old homelite that someone gave me and it always starts up and runs well enough to cut a good stack of windfelled wood for a weekend campout. It is one just like this one that does have a bar and chain on it.


----------



## IEL

I guess I will try to get the little guy going. Would there by any issue using 40:1 or 50:1 canned fuel in it? I am thinking that might be just the ticket for a saw ran a few times a year, that is always stored with fuel. I hear it can be good after 2 years in a saw? I will put up a picture later. It is in really nice shape, I am really surprised it ended up at the scrap yard. Glad I saved it. My pair of iel HMs were from the same day there... :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> It doesn`t......LOL



At that price it should!!

Hey Jerry


----------



## roncoinc

King Saw 18" 20" 52cc Gas Chainsaw Stroke Engine Gasoline Cut Chain Saw w Case | eBay


----------



## farrell

Freakin dogs!

Tryin to trim the ones toe nails and she turns into cujo!

I got bit repeatedly and scratched all over and now I'm bleeding and pizzed off!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Freakin dogs!
> 
> Tryin to trim the ones toe nails and she turns into cujo!
> 
> I got bit repeatedly and scratched all over and now I'm bleeding and pizzed off!



Welcome to the wonderful world of per ownership. 

Livestock you can eat.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> I guess I will try to get the little guy going. Would there by any issue using 40:1 or 50:1 canned fuel in it? I am thinking that might be just the ticket for a saw ran a few times a year, that is always stored with fuel. I hear it can be good after 2 years in a saw? I will put up a picture later. It is in really nice shape, I am really surprised it ended up at the scrap yard. Glad I saved it. My pair of iel HMs were from the same day there... :msp_scared:



None at all. I run my two Super XL's at 50:1 and they are fine. Canned fuel is awesome for things that don't run often. I used it in some of my equipment that sees minimal use. Spendy but my ChingChang genset always runs great...even if it sits months in the tool box on my truck.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of per ownership.
> 
> Livestock you can eat.......



I have never had a dog that acted like this!!!

My mom had one yorkie took three people to do it........two usually needed up bleeding!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> At that price it should!!
> 
> Hey Jerry



It should, uncle Rob and I thought it did when I seen the first pict. But when I opened the rest of the picts and read the description it has with the picts it was apparent the saw was just dunnage.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I have never had a dog that acted like this!!!
> 
> My mom had one yorkie took three people to do it........two usually needed up bleeding!



Duct tape!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Duct tape!



Taser!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> King Saw 18" 20" 52cc Gas Chainsaw Stroke Engine Gasoline Cut Chain Saw w Case | eBay



The wonderful new world of disposable chainsaws.!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Taser!



+1


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I have never had a dog that acted like this!!!
> 
> My mom had one yorkie took three people to do it........two usually needed up bleeding!



One of the greatest groundhog hunters I ever knew, over 400, was a total weenie about nails


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> One of the greatest groundhog hunters I ever knew, over 400, was a total weenie about nails



Nothing like wrestling a 50lbs dog

She bit me like 6 times in rapid succession

So I clocked her and put on the floor

There is no way I can do it when they get to 130lbs

They'll eat me!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Nothing like wrestling a 50lbs dog
> 
> She bit me like 6 times in rapid succession
> 
> So I clocked her and put on the floor
> 
> There is no way I can do it when they get to 130lbs
> 
> They'll eat me!!!!!



But not all at once....


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Nothing like wrestling a 50lbs dog
> 
> She bit me like 6 times in rapid succession
> 
> So I clocked her and put on the floor
> 
> There is no way I can do it when they get to 130lbs
> 
> They'll eat me!!!!!



A muzzle and lots of ductape gets the job done....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> King Saw 18" 20" 52cc Gas Chainsaw Stroke Engine Gasoline Cut Chain Saw w Case | eBay



I have one of them ! LOL Only its orange and silver. Barndy new stihl ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have one of them ! LOL Only its orange and silver. Barndy new stihl ! LOL



What is the quality like? Will they last for the 72 hours of runtime they were designed for?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> But not all at once....



Oh I feed them for a couple days.......


----------



## tbone75

The OL just called , said she no longer has a job ! Her and several others were told right before the left for the day. 

Hey Jimmy , got any jobs for my OL down there ? LOL All she knows is how to weave baskets ! LOL About 25 yrs of doing that.

May not be buying many saws for a while now ! CHIT ! :msp_razz:

Dam , may have to sell a few ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The OL just called , said she no longer has a job ! Her and several others were told right before the left for the day.
> 
> Hey Jimmy , got any jobs for my OL down there ? LOL All she knows is how to weave baskets ! LOL About 25 yrs of doing that.
> 
> May not be buying many saws for a while now ! CHIT ! :msp_razz:
> 
> Dam , may have to sell a few ! :msp_ohmy:



Oh god!!!!

The horror!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What is the quality like? Will they last for the 72 hours of runtime they were designed for?



I think a Poolin has them beat ! Don't ever grind on the jug ! :msp_ohmy: Its about 1/8" thick ! But parts are super cheap and easy to find ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Oh god!!!!
> 
> The horror!!!!!!!!!



Good thing I have enough to keep me busy for 5 years or so ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The OL just called , said she no longer has a job ! Her and several others were told right before the left for the day.
> 
> Hey Jimmy , got any jobs for my OL down there ? LOL All she knows is how to weave baskets ! LOL About 25 yrs of doing that.
> 
> May not be buying many saws for a while now ! CHIT ! :msp_razz:
> 
> Dam , may have to sell a few ! :msp_ohmy:



Well aint that a kick in the nads. Dam economy is going to wreck this country, all I hear about is businesses closing down in the States, that is certainly going to trickled down and affect us up here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think a Poolin has them beat ! Don't ever grind on the jug ! :msp_ohmy: Its about 1/8" thick ! But parts are super cheap and easy to find ! LOL



I can`t see them holding up even for a homeowner firewood cutter. Cripes the homeowner firewood cutters I know can wreck a Stihl 028 and its built like a tank.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good thing I have enough to keep me busy for 5 years or so ! :hmm3grin2orange:



When I first started buying up chainsaws from the US I could get them shipped up here for $42.through USPS Priority Mail International, the latest ones cost me $120. Sure glad I gots so many I don`t need to ship many more now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well aint that a kick in the nads. Dam economy is going to wreck this country, all I hear about is businesses closing down in the States, that is certainly going to trickled down and affect us up here.



I am sure it will , may take a little time.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can`t see them holding up even for a homeowner firewood cutter. Cripes the homeowner firewood cutters I know can wreck a Stihl 028 and its built like a tank.



My Nephew could trash it on its first tank ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am sure it will , may take a little time.



It is real strange, I am just swamped with work and the calls keep coming in continuously from people looking to get projects done wanting to know if I can take them on or if I know someone that can take them on.


----------



## tbone75

Only reason I have is for a loaner,I know they would break it very fast ! They bring it back broke feeling real bad,then I could just laugh at them ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My Nephew could trash it on its first tank ! LOL



I only choose who I sell one of my 028`s to and have not had any come back damaged so far but I have repaired quite a few with ripped out AV buffers and torn manifold boots. Some were unrepairable with busted out bar studs and ripped out top handles and the like.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is real strange, I am just swamped with work and the calls keep coming in continuously from people looking to get projects done wanting to know if I can take them on or if I know someone that can take them on.



Well then ! I can bring her up there for the summer to work,then down to NC for the winter to work ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I only choose who I sell one of my 028`s to and have not had any come back damaged so far but I have repaired quite a few with ripped out AV buffers and torn manifold boots. Some were unrepairable with busted out bar studs and ripped out top handles and the like.



They can't seem to understand , if you get it pinched, DON'T YANK IT OUT !!


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Well then ! I can bring her up there for the summer to work,then down to NC for the winter to work ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Now how do I talk her into that ? :help:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now how do I talk her into that ? :help:



Better still, go over to San Fran, they can`t get enough people that actually can get chit done over there. All them silicon valley millionaires need people than can get chit done. It`s all I hear about when I am over there.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is real strange, I am just swamped with work and the calls keep coming in continuously from people looking to get projects done wanting to know if I can take them on or if I know someone that can take them on.



Just looked up the N.S. unemployment rate,,close to $%10 ,, that don't account for those on disability for "one" reason or another,,seems like close to %30 of the population is on holiday  , no wonder your busy !!

N.H. is at %5.7 unemployment rate right now and we consider that bad..and not many on disability,to hard to get !! just ask John or myself ,


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I first started buying up chainsaws from the US I could get them shipped up here for $42.through USPS Priority Mail International, the latest ones cost me $120. Sure glad I gots so many I don`t need to ship many more now.



Uh Oh,,,is that Dolmar going to be THAT expensive to ship !! ??
for that much i can DELIVER it !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Better still, go over to San Fran, they can`t get enough people that actually can get chit done over there. All them silicon valley millionaires need people than can get chit done. It`s all I hear about when I am over there.



Not to sure I would like the West coast ? I like the East coast better. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just looked up the N.S. unemployment rate,,close to $%10 ,, that don't account for those on disability for "one" reason or another,,seems like close to %30 of the population is on holiday  , no wonder your busy !!
> 
> N.H. is at %5.7 unemployment rate right now and we consider that bad..and not many on disability,to hard to get !! just ask John or myself ,



UE is around 8% to 9% around here. Not good at all !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I dunno John...I'll look around if you want. Sparky's wife has been dialed into it lately so she my know what's in this market more than I. FWIW I know we can't get lots on the ground quick enough....


Jimmy


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Just looked up the N.S. unemployment rate,,close to $%10 ,, that don't account for those on disability for "one" reason or another,,seems like close to %30 of the population is on holiday  , no wonder your busy !!
> 
> N.H. is at %5.7 unemployment rate right now and we consider that bad..and not many on disability,to hard to get !! just ask John or myself ,



The NS rate don`t take in the entitlement attitude the unemployed think they are entitled to . They all expect top wages but don`t want to put out anything for that. I was chatting with my electrician last evening after work hours. He can`t believe the attitudes of the apprentices his employer is hiring lately. They come on the jobsite and all they want to do is poke their Blackberries all day. They don`t produce 1.5 hours of actual work per 8 hr shift. He is a 34 year journeyman and has a crew of electricians under him and he sees it getting worse every year. His employer now wants him to take sensitivity training so that he does not hurt the apprentices feelings if he asks them to go to the job box to get him something he needs to accomplish an install.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not to sure I would like the West coast ? I like the East coast better. LOL



I find just North of San Fran to be just about the same as around here and could live there easily but anywhere South of San Fran is too much different to me and I only like to drive through it and look around.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The NS rate don`t take in the entitlement attitude the unemployed think they entitled to . They all expect top wages but don`t want to put out anything for that. I was chatting with my electrician last evening after work hours. He can`t believe the attitudes of the apprentices his employer is hiring lately. They come on the jobsite and all they want to do is poke their Blackberries all day. They don`t produce 1.5 hours of actual work per 8 hr shift. He is a 34 year journeyman and has a crew of electricians under him and he sees it getting worse every year. His employer now wants him to take sensitivity training so that he does not hurt the apprentices feelings if he asks them to go to the job box to get him something he needs to accomplish an install.



Sad,,,but true...
no wonder your busy !!!
only one in 20 that WORK's !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I find just North of San Fran to be just about the same as around here and could live there easily but anywhere South of San Fran is too much different to me and I only like to drive through it and look around.



Bet you could do alright in mayne


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Uh Oh,,,is that Dolmar going to be THAT expensive to ship !! ??
> for that much i can DELIVER it !! LOL !!



I don`t know anymore, a smaller saw may go for much less. They weigh them and I think I pay by the ounce and the inch, seems that way .....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I dunno John...I'll look around if you want. Sparky's wife has been dialed into it lately so she my know what's in this market more than I. FWIW I know we can't get lots on the ground quick enough....
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Really have no idea what she will want to do yet ? Worst problem is health insc. , she won't have any and I will loose my vision and dental. Medi-Care don't give me that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Sad,,,but true...
> no wonder your busy !!!
> only one in 20 that WORK's !!



I find that with anyone that wants to work and get things done, they are all very busy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Bet you could do alright in mayne



Mayne is just an extension of NS.....SHHhhsssh,..don`t tell Robin.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t know anymore, a smaller saw may go for much less. They weigh them and I think I pay by the ounce and the inch, seems that way .....LOL



85 or 90 was the last one I sent up there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Really have no idea what she will want to do yet ? Worst problem is health insc. , she won't have any and I will loose my vision and dental. Medi-Care don't give me that?



That health ins. is a really big issue down there. Areal kick in the nads if you don`t have it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 85 or 90 was the last one I sent up there.



The Pioneer/Partner 500 was around that but I had to pay $65. taxes on top of that cause they make me pay for the worth of the saw and for the shipping....:msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Pioneer/Partner 500 was around that but I had to pay $65. taxes on top of that cause they make me pay for the worth of the saw and for the shipping....:msp_mad:



SO how do we get around that ??


----------



## tbone75

The OL is home,better go talk to her.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> The OL must not have slept good either,kneed me right in the back about 3:30 this morning ! That got me out of bed !



Well , I must admit , that's got to be the best daum 20 bucks I've spent this year .




farrell said:


> Freakin dogs!
> 
> Tryin to trim the ones toe nails and she turns into cujo!
> 
> I got bit repeatedly and scratched all over and now I'm bleeding and pizzed off!




Silly , silly , silly Husquee owners , shut the saw off and set the brake before trying to sharpen the "Blade" .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> SO how do we get around that ??



No taxes on a gift with a declared value of 20$ or less , no taxes on a declared item of 20$ or less .
I'm not sure if a "Return for warranty service" would work but it should .
Drive up and hand deliver it would work for sure .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> No taxes on a gift with a declared value of 20$ or less , no taxes on a declared item of 20$ or less .
> I'm not sure if a "Return for warranty service" would work but it should .
> Drive up and hand deliver it would work for sure .



I wonder how many saws i could bring without them giving me a hard time ??


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> The OL just called , said she no longer has a job ! Her and several others were told right before the left for the day.
> 
> Hey Jimmy , got any jobs for my OL down there ? LOL All she knows is how to weave baskets ! LOL About 25 yrs of doing that.
> 
> May not be buying many saws for a while now ! CHIT ! :msp_razz:
> 
> Dam , may have to sell a few ! :msp_ohmy:



Sorry bout the news 
Niche market to teach newbies how to make baskets , plenty of people will pay for a course , you just got to find them , you got a 40 acre "Nature Reserve" to let them "Commute with Nature" on .....
Make some and sell them on "The Bay" .
Might be a good change in disguise .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I wonder how many saws i could bring without them giving me a hard time ??



I'm sure if it looks legit .........
Hmmmm , 20 saws in a 'vette might raise a few eyebrows LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'm sure if it looks legit .........
> Hmmmm , 20 saws in a 'vette might raise a few eyebrows LOL



LOL,...But it would pay for his gas....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> SO how do we get around that ??



It`s all in the declared value. Don`t include the shipping or insured value in that form they give you, keep the declared value down to what a used chainsaw is worth where you buy it. List it as a used chainsaw and only include that in the declared value on the form. Then that is all I will have to pay taxes on, not as bad as paying on the total.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sorry bout the news
> Niche market to teach newbies how to make baskets , plenty of people will pay for a course , you just got to find them , you got a 40 acre "Nature Reserve" to let them "Commute with Nature" on .....
> Make some and sell them on "The Bay" .
> Might be a good change in disguise .



Yeh !!

he could clean out the cellar and hold classes there !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yeh !!
> 
> he could clean out the cellar and hold classes there !!



You are kidding...right...I mean ...right....:msp_ohmy:.....:msp_scared:....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I wonder how many saws i could bring without them giving me a hard time ??





dancan said:


> I'm sure if it looks legit .........
> Hmmmm , 20 saws in a 'vette might raise a few eyebrows LOL



Yup , I'm sure I hear the snapping of latex gloves .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup , I'm sure I hear the snapping of latex gloves .....



Full cavity search...:msp_sad::msp_scared:


----------



## Stem450Husky

afternoon all!

Sad day for #1, he & his apprentice were attacked by the Pliersaurus earlier. Both in critical condition suffering from bad teeth marks... LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stem450Husky said:


> afternoon all!
> 
> Sad day for #2, he & his apprentice were attacked by the Pliersaurus earlier. Both in critical condition suffering from bad teeth marks... LOL



Dayuum!


----------



## dancan

Wasn't the tall guy able to run faster and strong enough to throw the midget at impending danger ???


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stem450Husky said:


> afternoon all!
> 
> Sad day for #2, he & his apprentice were attacked by the Pliersaurus earlier. Both in critical condition suffering from bad teeth marks... LOL



That's good stuff right there!




Jimmy


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's good stuff right there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Someone has way too much free time on their hands, ...me thinks....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh !!
> 
> he could clean out the cellar and hold classes there !!



Ron !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its full of saws !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They is staying !!!! :msp_angry:


Most of them. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stem450Husky

pioneerguy600 said:


> Someone has way too much free time on their hands, ...me thinks....LOL



8.5 hour cycle time cutting down impellers  ... yeah I've got some free time tonight LOL :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sorry bout the news
> Niche market to teach newbies how to make baskets , plenty of people will pay for a course , you just got to find them , you got a 40 acre "Nature Reserve" to let them "Commute with Nature" on .....
> Make some and sell them on "The Bay" .
> Might be a good change in disguise .



Thought about making it into a camp ground several times. Neighbors would be HOT !! LOL But people seem to love that chit !
Do that then get the hell out of here for the summer ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> 8.5 hour cycle time cutting down impellers  ... yeah I've got some free time tonight LOL :msp_biggrin:



You dudes is messed up !


No wonder you fit right in here. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You dudes is messed up !
> 
> 
> No wonder you fit right in here. :hmm3grin2orange:



I have to go drive some air staples into birch plywood, making drawer boxes to take to the camp.


----------



## Stem450Husky

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have to go drive some air staples into birch plywood, making drawer boxes to take to the camp.



I'm heading back to the wombat ranch, almost feeding time for the little bugga's LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> 8.5 hour cycle time cutting down impellers  ... yeah I've got some free time tonight LOL :msp_biggrin:



8.5 hours and how much for changing inserts???


----------



## tbone75

OL is getting real sad ! Said she hasn't been unemployed for the last 30 years. Started working at 16. This could be a long night ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> 8.5 hours and how much for changing inserts???



get them teeth marks ironed out ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> 8.5 hours and how much for changing inserts???



You should get some of our very nice ceramic inserts!

Won't have to change them so often!

Hey rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> You should get some of our very nice ceramic inserts!
> 
> Won't have to change them so often!
> 
> Hey rob!



Brutal interrupted cuts on unsupported stainless castings. 

We may use your inserts. 

Hey Ol Buddy!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> get them teeth marks ironed out ? :msp_w00t:



They got a new taser at PT.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Brutal interrupted cuts on unsupported stainless castings.
> 
> We may use your inserts.
> 
> Hey Ol Buddy!!!!



The Robs should be able to appreciate this.......

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=t1w-31aZ6wI[/video]


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> The Robs should be able to appreciate this.......
> 
> [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=t1w-31aZ6wI[/video]



My phone won't play it. ;-((

I sent a favorite link. The machine makes 2 1/2 tons of chips an hour. 

20 tones in an 8 hour shift.


----------



## tbone75

Got a 025 and MS250 on the bench now. Was going to start on them today,but my other machinist buddy showed up. He is turning that jug down tonight, I think? Said he would try. Plus I talked him into taking that last little Homie XL2 I just got home with him !  I already have 4 thanks to Ron. LOL 3 of them run ! Haven't finished the Bandit yet. Tried my best to send a couple whackers with him too ! he wouldn't take them. :msp_sneaky:
Suckered Sparky into one of them too ! LOL Really didn't give him much of a choice,mini-mac or it ! LOL He was taking one of them ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> My phone won't play it. ;-((
> 
> I sent a favorite link. The machine makes 2 1/2 tons of chips an hour.
> 
> 20 tones in an 8 hour shift.



Won`t play for me either.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Won`t play for me either.



Hope this is better

Excelerator® Ball Nose - YouTube


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Hope this is better
> 
> Excelerator® Ball Nose - YouTube



That one works!


----------



## dancan

Well there , 5 to 600 square feet of lawn that no longer need mowing .
Luv that tiller  Fetch a rock, brick, old shovel , old rake and roots up in the tines , the hydro can't turn , put it in reverse and out it comes


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> OL is getting real sad ! Said she hasn't been unemployed for the last 30 years. Started working at 16. This could be a long night ! :msp_thumbdn:



30 years , time for a vacation !


----------



## dancan

Wait a dag gone minit , aint you like a dinasore collecting an old age pension , she's like ....46 !

You an Robin related ?


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Wait a dag gone minit , aint you like a dinasore collecting an old age pension , she's like ....46 !
> 
> You an Robin related ?



Ouchie!

Burn!

Meen!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> OL is getting real sad ! Said she hasn't been unemployed for the last 30 years. Started working at 16. This could be a long night ! :msp_thumbdn:



Just slip her some kotton kandy , it'll smooth things right out


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Just slip her some kotton kandy , it'll smooth things right out



Loosing a job that she spent that much time at has to be gut wrenching.


----------



## AU_K2500

Well been a big week. Everything with the house is on track. 

Sorry to hear about #2....surprised he didn't shove dipshi......err I mean his helper down and run to stall pliersaurus. 

View attachment 294509

We've got some big equipment too.....bunch of lazy folks working here. Every time I walk by its idle. This is where all the bearing surfaces are milled for the pedestals, elevators, boom ends and pivots.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OL is getting real sad ! Said she hasn't been unemployed for the last 30 years. Started working at 16. This could be a long night ! :msp_thumbdn:



but,,,,but,,,, ya havta splain to her,,,NOT workin is a GOOD thing !
after all them years about time for a break !!
she can be one of US !!! or a nadian !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Loosing a job that she spent that much time at has to be gut wrenching.



She is feeling real down tonight. Think she went through a 12 pack ! LOL Sleeping now ! LOL Going to take a while to get over the shock,they had no idea this was coming !
When it was going strong they had 500 weavers,now it will be down to 50 ! Place is just about done for I think.


----------



## Stem450Husky

farrell said:


> You should get some of our very nice ceramic inserts!



They've used them years ago, Idk why they dont still use them.

I'm cutting 316 stainless at 500 constant surface speed, .008 feed per rev, No Coolant, about 12 inch pass of interrupted cut with a SNMG 643 8020 grade Ingersol insert, changing tips about every pass. If I use coolant I have to change the tip 2-3 times a pass.

the hotter these inserts get (to a point), the better they cut. but when you spray cold coolant on them it makes them brittle as heck.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Won`t play for me either.



YOU dont play well with others anyway !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Wait a dag gone minit , aint you like a dinasore collecting an old age pension , she's like ....46 !
> 
> You an Robin related ?



No,,he's just a " SORE " !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> but,,,,but,,,, ya havta splain to her,,,NOT workin is a GOOD thing !
> after all them years about time for a break !!
> she can be one of US !!! or a nadian !



I sure did ! But she didn't like the idea ? She sure aint afraid of work ! Told her to kick back for the summer and enjoy it !


----------



## roncoinc

TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


and dont none of ya go using my trademark sign off without approval !! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> and dont none of ya go using my trademark sign off without approval !! :msp_mad:



TIME !!!!! For the Ol Pharts to hit the sack ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No,,he's just a " SORE " !!!



Not old nuff for the dina yet ! :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> and dont none of ya go using my trademark sign off without approval !! :msp_mad:



I have my own...:msp_flapper:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> She is feeling real down tonight. Think she went through a 12 pack ! LOL Sleeping now ! LOL Going to take a while to get over the shock,they had no idea this was coming !
> When it was going strong they had 500 weavers,now it will be down to 50 ! Place is just about done for I think.



When they let their best people go it is def on its way out. Cheap overseas labor is taking all the jobs away in manufacturing. Only the service industry is staying somewhat strong.


----------



## farrell

Stem450Husky said:


> They've used them years ago, Idk why they dont still use them.
> 
> I'm cutting 316 stainless at 500 constant surface speed, .008 feed per rev, No Coolant, about 12 inch pass of interrupted cut with a SNMG 643 8020 grade Ingersol insert, changing tips about every pass. If I use coolant I have to change the tip 2-3 times a pass.
> 
> the hotter these inserts get (to a point), the better they cut. but when you spray cold coolant on them it makes them brittle as heck.



I ran cast iron castings on a cnc mill at my previous job

Usually used ceramic in the shell mill and could get 20 pieces before indexing

Ran out of ceramic one day had to use carbide and could only get one maybe two pieces before indexing


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When they let their best people go it is def on its way out. Cheap overseas labor is taking all the jobs away in manufacturing. Only the service industry is staying somewhat strong.



I am surprised it has lasted this long ! Economy is bad so how many people are going to buy baskets? Plus they jacked the prices up so much it just hurt them even more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am surprised it has lasted this long ! Economy is bad so how many people are going to buy baskets? Plus they jacked the prices up so much it just hurt them even more.



When sales go down companies raise prices to make up the bottom line to the loss of sales, they just dig a deeper hole doing this. They won`t last long doing this and its much better to get away from a sinking ship than it is to go down with it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## dancan

Time to get up you bunchh of zzzZZZzzzZZZlakerz !


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , no Robin yesterday , musta shut the power off for a bit to save money after buyin that 4.3 Mercruise ..........


----------



## farrell

I'm up

Sittin in the woods waitin for super turkey


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hmmm , no Robin yesterday , musta shut the power off for a bit to save money after buyin that 4.3 Mercruise ..........



Yep....I'm gonna have to tighten muh belt for a spell.......an try to be a bit more "conservative"......ya know?.....gotts ta buy a bunch of prehistoric Saab parts too....all this willey-knilley spending has to stop...may limit muhself to a half a beer a night......shouldn't be that hard to do......the first half would be OK but that second, two day old, flat warm beer would be hard to take......but "waste not....want not", my old daddy always said.....


----------



## dancan

One one our suppliers delivery driver showed me a pic of the newish boat he bought himself this past weekend , a 36ft sumthin with twin 4.3 Mercs in it , 80 hours on them .
Says that it'll cost too much in gas to fire both of them up so he'll only run 1 , he must be a Husquee owner .......


----------



## roncoinc

Pic of my canopy clown friend limbing the stems of the split oak in the backyard.









left a heck of a mess in the back yard too !!


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin ! ! might be able to get you a deal on a backup 4.3 LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Robin, I bet Dad also said life is too short for warm, flat beer!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin ! ! might be able to get you a deal on a backup 4.3 LOL



Thanks but I'll just stick to my plan........I have finally gotten onboard with a full upgrade......the MPI ECU which is included is bolted to the right to the starboard EX manifold and the ThunderBolt ign ECU is bolted to the port manifold.....truly plug & play....The only change I have to make to the boat is the addition of a cooling water intake and seacock.......comes with a new PS pump and slave with PS oil cooler...


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Robin, I bet Dad also said life is too short for warm, flat beer!



Randy !! wanna cut some wood ??


----------



## Mill_wannabe

I'm afraid my calendar is a mess during May. What are you working on?


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> I'm afraid my calendar is a mess during May. What are you working on?



That tree in my yard i just posted the pix of.


----------



## Cantdog

Mill_wannabe said:


> Robin, I bet Dad also said life is too short for warm, flat beer!



Well......He wasn't much of a beer drinker......more of a distilled spirits guy.....which he cut with water....warm or cold......not a big ice guy either.....to many yrs with no refridgeration I guess......LOL! Not 'cause he was cheep....no sir...not him.......


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning slackers


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,a friend has some pine boards for the mid 70's,%100 clear,any idea how much he should ask for it ?


----------



## roncoinc

I suppose,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
i hate to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
go see if i can find a little saw and start cutting up and moving some of that damn brush !! 
i HATE brush !!
trees should come without limbs !
the only ones i see like that have wires attached to them and i was told not to cut them.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I suppose,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> i hate to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> go see if i can find a little saw and start cutting up and moving some of that damn brush !!
> i HATE brush !!
> trees should come without limbs !
> the only ones i see like that have wires attached to them and i was told not to cut them.



Why I like cutting in the woods. Leave the brush where it lays ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

You going to able to do much of that tree with your messed up shoulder Ron ?


----------



## farrell

No turkey again this morning

They is very elusive

Did hear and see some tho.........just not close enough


----------



## tbone75

Asked the OL if she was ready to move South,she said lets go ! LOL 

She is out putting in a application in right now ! A place next door to the basket factory. They have hired a lot of the people let go from the basket place.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> No turkey again this morning
> 
> They is very elusive
> 
> Did hear and see some tho.........just not close enough



Haven't seen a one here this year?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Haven't seen a one here this year?



One just crossed the road by the house

Another was in the backyard

Then almost hit another with the truck


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Pic of my canopy clown friend limbing the stems of the split oak in the backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left a heck of a mess in the back yard too !!



Oh no,..not a ladder limber!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I suppose,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> i hate to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> go see if i can find a little saw and start cutting up and moving some of that damn brush !!
> i HATE brush !!
> trees should come without limbs !
> the only ones i see like that have wires attached to them and i was told not to cut them.



Are they a protected species?


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go tear into them Steels on the bench. And try that whacker carb again?


----------



## IEL

morning


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> morning



Good afternoon !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another wet day here, we needed the moisture but its time to turn the tap off....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another wet day here, we needed the moisture but its time to turn the tap off....



Same chit here,did get a break yesterday. I mowed a little grass. LOL Not today ! Turning cold for the weekend too ! May frost Sat. or Sun. That will put a hurt on everything ! Its all blooming and leafing out ! 
Should be able to plant some maters after that,I hope ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Same chit here,did get a break yesterday. I mowed a little grass. LOL Not today ! Turning cold for the weekend too ! May frost Sat. or Sun. That will put a hurt on everything ! Its all blooming and leafing out !
> Should be able to plant some maters after that,I hope ?



I have to go get the bagged up manure to put into the garden soil here, things are starting to grow, especially the weeds...LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have to go get the bagged up manure to put into the garden soil here, things are starting to grow, especially the weeds...LOL



Had to put the "weed garden" in check last night. Gave it a treatment of Eeeecko whacker than some Glystar Pro (Generic Round-Up).


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Look what I found "Out there".... it's Sparky showing the crowd how nice a bow bar is to use in VA last weekend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Look what I found "Out there".... it's Sparky showing the crowd how nice a bow bar is to use in VA last weekend.



Slicing n dicing with a shake rattle n roll 041,...way to go Sparky!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,a friend has some pine boards for the mid 70's,%100 clear,any idea how much he should ask for it ?



I dunno Ron......price varies by length and width.....with the longer, wider boards being higher in price.....also whether ruff sawn or planed and edged...


Generally 4 sided Select pine at the lumber yard goes for any where from just under $3 per BDFT to maybe close to $5 per BDFT......for 1X4 through 1X12....around here.....course 1X 14,16, 18,20 etc....brings a premium........I have charged out as much as $8.00 per BDFT for 2 1/2" thick...20" wide by 20' long clear pine in the ruff...really, really sucks to make and move....heavy....wet....."special" stuff.... had to go in the woods and select the trees myself ......


----------



## farrell

Yay!

My package arrived!!

Put on the b/c put some fuel and oil in it and fired it up

It's a screamin mother!

Oh yes I'm gonna like it!!!!!!

Go find some wood tomorrow!

Thanks John!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Slicing n dicing with a shake rattle n roll 041,...way to go Sparky!!



I never even got to run it ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yay!
> 
> My package arrived!!
> 
> Put on the b/c put some fuel and oil in it and fired it up
> 
> It's a screamin mother!
> 
> Oh yes I'm gonna like it!!!!!!
> 
> Go find some wood tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks John!



Glad you like it ! Kinda thought you would. :hmm3grin2orange:

It is one super fun saw ! I did run it just a little ! LOL
I wanted to see it put to some use, I sure haven't been doing anything ! Just to much fun to leave sit around !
And I can always get another one of them easy nuff. LOL

Even bribed him with one of my knives to do it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

My 590 jug is ready to put on !

Guess I know what I will be doing in a few ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Nothing worse than waiting on parts from 3 different places......not looking like I'll get much fixed this weekend. 

Looking forward to having a house and not relying on the apt office being open so I can get my package. Although I'm screwed when something comes and needs a signature....


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Glad you like it ! Kinda thought you would. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> It is one super fun saw ! I did run it just a little ! LOL
> I wanted to see it put to some use, I sure haven't been doing anything ! Just to much fun to leave sit around !
> And I can always get another one of them easy nuff. LOL
> 
> Even bribed him with one of my knives to do it. LOL



You ever tach it to see what rpms it's runnin at?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You ever tach it to see what rpms it's runnin at?



Nope , its where ever Randy set it at ? My tach don't seem to be working ? Got to get a new battery for it ?


Just guessing around 14,500 ? He is about the same elev. as me.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Randy !! wanna cut some wood ??



Better watch out , could be a trap .


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nope , its where ever Randy set it at ? My tach don't seem to be working ? Got to get a new battery for it ?
> 
> 
> Just guessing around 14,500 ? He is about the same elev. as me.



Idk?

Seems faster?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I never even got to run it ! :msp_razz:



Likely for the best, .I like to look at my 041`s but don`t crave running them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Likely for the best, .I like to look at my 041`s but don`t crave running them.



Not a saw I like , but I stihl haven't tried one with a bow yet. LOL Stihl have that monster Poulan with a bow and the baby Pioneer with a bow. I will try the Pioneer someday soon ? And the Poulan way latter on. LOL


Also why I gave away that last 014AV I had ! LOL My buddy has been out using it already ! Loves the ugly heavy thing ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ran into a problem with the new jug for the 5000,squish is .045 ! Thought I better check compression while I was at it , 170 ! LOL

So do I shave it down or leave it alone ? The ports look real nice just as they. I know the compression will come up a little,maybe 180. 


Stihl not sure yet ?


:help:


----------



## tbone75

Reason I am thing about shaving it down now is my buddy stihl has his lathe all set up to do it right now.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Likely for the best, .I like to look at my 041`s but don`t crave running them.



I don't know whats wrong with yours but I love running mine.....might be a different story if it had a straight guide bar. I've only ever run it with the bow. Always starts on 3-4 pulls cold and 1-2 warm. Not too heavy either. At least not for how I'm using it. No, its no modern saw, but I like it.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Reason I am thing about shaving it down now is my buddy stihl has his lathe all set up to do it right now.



Wonder how much the comp would be if squish was at .020?

Will you run into timing issues turning .025 off the base?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> I don't know whats wrong with yours but I love running mine.....might be a different story if it had a straight guide bar. I've only ever run it with the bow. Always starts on 3-4 pulls cold and 1-2 warm. Not too heavy either. At least not for how I'm using it. No, its no modern saw, but I like it.



Nothing wrong with mine Mark,..they are what they are. The 041`s are the shakers of the Stihl lineup, they vibrate themselves so bad that most of them with a 1000 hrs or more on them all have elongated through holes and or stripped out screw threads. If all securing screws are kept tight from new they last the longest but the operator has to keep checking often to keep them tight. I run one or more of them occasionally and one I have never gassed up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Reason I am thing about shaving it down now is my buddy stihl has his lathe all set up to do it right now.



Shave it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Wonder how much the comp would be if squish was at .020?
> 
> Will you run into timing issues turning .025 off the base?



At .015 mine had 250.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nothing wrong with mine Mark,..they are what they are. The 041`s are the shakers of the Stihl lineup, they vibrate themselves so bad that most of them with a 1000 hrs or more on them all have elongated through holes and or stripped out screw threads. If all securing screws are kept tight from new they last the longest but the operator has to keep checking often to keep them tight. I run one or more of them occasionally and one I have never gassed up.



Haha I was just giving you a hard time, Jerry. It is an shaker. Wish mine was a little cleaner. Don't want to restore it. Is the one you've never gassed up restored or original? Bet its a looker.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> At .015 mine had 250.



I don't want 250 ! LOL 200 would be OK , I think ? LOL Take it down to .020 squish should be close ?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Haha I was just giving you a hard time, Jerry. It is an shaker. Wish mine was a little cleaner. Don't want to restore it. Is the one you've never gassed up restored or original? Bet its a looker.



You could always send it back ?




:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I wouldn't worry about the jug so much if they weren't so hard to come by ! I just plain lucked into that one so cheap !


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Haha I was just giving you a hard time, Jerry. It is an shaker. Wish mine was a little cleaner. Don't want to restore it. Is the one you've never gassed up restored or original? Bet its a looker.



The 041`s have been around here forever, I never really wanted one but ended up with 4 of them. One really nice one Ron sent me. I got one given to me from a surgeon who did start it once in his backyard but thought it was too dangerous to use, dumped the gas and put it back into its case. He passed away and his wife brought it up here one summer to give to me as I looked after their summer property for them and they knew I liked Stihl chainsaws.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Wonder how much the comp would be if squish was at .020?
> 
> Will you run into timing issues turning .025 off the base?



I will have to do the ports to match what I take off,or get the timing right ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the jug so much if they weren't so hard to come by ! I just plain lucked into that one so cheap !



If the compression gets too high you can just make a thicker base gasket, I had to put a .010 gasket into mine to get it back down to 220 lbs but I checked it just after cutting up several cords of wood lately and its back up to 225 and holding around there for now.It did not slow it down one bit by putting in a base gasket. By raising the cylinder and giving it a squish of .025 along with raising the exhaust roof by the same amount it might just have sped that saw up a little, like around 500-700 RPM.


----------



## tbone75

Me and the OL are headed to Wally World ! LOL Raining like a beach,so good time to go. Less people out !
I need carb cleaner,mower oil, letric cleaner,potting soil,cow poop & ???? . LOL


----------



## tbone75

I will just have it shaved down ! LOL Maybe I can catch him tomorrow ? :msp_thumbsup:


BBL , off to spend my money ! :msp_unsure:


----------



## dancan

Found the max size rock that the 'Bota wouldn't lift 
I beat a 50lb chunk off of it , I won


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Ran into a problem with the new jug for the 5000,squish is .045 ! Thought I better check compression while I was at it , 170 ! LOL
> 
> So do I shave it down or leave it alone ? The ports look real nice just as they. I know the compression will come up a little,maybe 180.
> 
> 
> Stihl not sure yet ?
> 
> 
> :help:



Zat .045 with a stock gasket???.....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the jug so much if they weren't so hard to come by ! I just plain lucked into that one so cheap !




Yessssss...you really did........lol


----------



## PB

Been busy as all get out with blueberry bloom and grading these past few weeks. The light is at the end of the tunnel! Not only for grading and research but for my degree. This time next year (give or take a few months) I will be Dr. PB.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Been busy as all get out with blueberry bloom and grading these past few weeks. The light is at the end of the tunnel! Not only for grading and research but for my degree. This time next year (give or take a few months) I will be Dr. PB.




Good to hear from you Lee.....Glad all is well....like you aren't busy enough with "petit Beers"...LOL!!! We gotts ta get some saw time in before long....I've been busy as heck and likely to be so for another three weeks to a month..as many hrs as I can stand....all gravy work....for way good $$$$......can't ignore this job!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Zat .045 with a stock gasket???.....



No gasket .


----------



## farrell

I is workin a couple hours of OT tonight......

Everybody done up and left 

Now I is alls alone:msp_sad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I is workin a couple hours of OT tonight......
> 
> Everybody done up and left
> 
> Now I is alls alone:msp_sad:




Dam nice isn't it.


----------



## tbone75

Brought home a pile of chit ! LOL Not really , forgot the cow poop !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam nice isn't it.



Hey Rob !

Hows it going?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Rob !
> 
> Hows it going?



Good enough. And that's good enough. But the rain bugs me.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam nice isn't it.



Oh yes!

But it's getting old!!!

Hey Rob!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Good enough. And that's good enough. But the rain bugs me.



Yep , me too. LOL The rain should stop here soon,but then get a lot colder !


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Oh yes!
> 
> But it's getting old!!!
> 
> Hey Rob!



It's lonely, but the wackos leaving is the good part of the day!!


----------



## Macman125

John deere sucks. International is better.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> It's lonely, but the wackos leaving is the good part of the day!!



Nobody to BS with sucks is all

Half hour left

Gettin tired

Want to go out after super turkey in the morn

And go play with the new shiney!!!!


----------



## farrell

maclovercp125 said:


> John deere sucks. International is better.



What?

You been drinkin?

Lol


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Nobody to BS with sucks is all
> 
> Half hour left
> 
> Gettin tired
> 
> Want to go out after super turkey in the morn
> 
> And go play with the new shiney!!!!



Good luck with both !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Good luck with both !



Thanks lil buddy!


----------



## jimdad07

Checking in and who do I see was last poster? John King!!! I'd act surprised but I'd be faking it. The bathroom is all done finally. Finished it tonight and then went out to the shop for the first time in weeks and tore a Gravely top end down to make new gaskets and go through it. What a neat machine to work on, very simple and very well put together. Glad I invested in that impact gun this winter, that thing is a life saver for doing all this stuff. How is everybody here doing? I see Adam is lurking.


----------



## farrell

Freaking awesome!

How's Jim?

I see you been busy!


----------



## jimdad07

Not too bad at all, just chipping away at the honey-do list. I am taking two days off from work over the next two weeks to cut firewood, falling behind on that end but it will be good to get into the woods and make some chips. Hopefully I'll be able to get back to my milling soon. I have to build a leanto off of my shop this summer too.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> No gasket .



OOOOOoooooo......yeah that's a lot.....Shavin time.....


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , this Folgers Dark Roast must be made for Husquee owners , weak and disappointing ......


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hmmm , this Folgers Dark Roast must be made for Husquee owners , weak and disappointing ......



Is that why you tried it ??

Folgers  , makes light brown colored water.


----------



## roncoinc

Helped a friend yestday pick up a lawn tractor.
used my little trailer.
pulled in and thought i heard a noise like something dragging.
this is all that left of the tire !
was wrapped around trhe axle.










dropped the trailer and drove the THIRTY miles back to find by looking at the skid marks the tire was flat before we even hooked it up to the truck !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew....off to get some gas money for the saws!








Jimmy


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Is that why you tried it ??
> 
> Folgers  , makes light brown colored water.



The Robin-ness got the better of me , it was in the 1/2 price cart ........Sure am glad I didn't pay full price , disappointing coffee , light brown coloured "Dark Roast" water :msp_mad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Helped a friend yestday pick up a lawn tractor.
> used my little trailer.
> pulled in and thought i heard a noise like something dragging.
> this is all that left of the tire !
> was wrapped around trhe axle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dropped the trailer and drove the THIRTY miles back to find by looki
> ng at the skid marks the tire was flat before we even hooked it up to the truck !




You have a gift Ron. A special gift. 

Hey Ron!!!!!

Hope all the rest is better than the tire. 

'Course you got full value from the tire.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> You have a gift Ron. A special gift.
> 
> Hey Ron!!!!!
> 
> Hope all the rest is better than the tire.
> 
> 'Course you got full value from the tire.



Yeh !! 

bet Robin couldnt do a better job of getting the moneys worth out of that tire


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yeh !!
> 
> bet Robin couldnt do a better job of getting the moneys worth out of that tire



I gotta say....you sure used 'er up Ron......no retreading that puppy!!!!!! Proud of ya!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The Robin-ness got the better of me , it was in the 1/2 price cart ........Sure am glad I didn't pay full price , disappointing coffee , light brown coloured "Dark Roast" water :msp_mad:



Silly 'Nadian....anyone buys half priced knows you have to run it through twice!!! Sheeesh!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning crew....off to get some gas money for the saws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Is some farmer going to be missing that fence?....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is some farmer going to be missing that fence?....LOL



Same farmer that put buckshot holes in the side of his truck as he drove away, that mus have been fun to watch. 

Morning guys.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Same farmer that put buckshot holes in the side of his truck as he drove away, that mus have been fun to watch.
> 
> Morning guys.



Mornin JimBob


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys


----------



## IEL

regardless of the temptation, never try to cut plastic pipe with a chainsaw.... Even a girly saw like my little husky will shatter it like a pipe bomb..... So much for saving time.. lol.


oh ya, morning guys.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Mornin JimBob



Mornin Ron, how's the free state of NH treating you today?


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but SLACKERS ! 


Including me ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Nothing but SLACKERS !
> 
> 
> Including me ! :msp_tongue:



I'm heading out to cut a scraper blade for a Gravely tool holder right now to turn it into a grader. I have a piece of 12"x 3/8" wall steel pipe out by the driveway that will make a real nice scraper blade.


----------



## tbone75

I hope to get moving soon ? To dang much shopping last night ! Walking around Wally World for 2 hrs. don't work so well for me. LOL I restocked on carb cleaner,brake cleaner and letcric cleaner,plus another gal. of purple power. I like that stuff for carbs in the USC.
Got oil for the mower and generator, I change the gen. oil every year if I use it or not. Plus drain the gas,use it in the mower. Another thing I hadn't been doing. I always shut the gas off,but didn't think to fire it up and run it dry. Had to clean the carb last year before it would run right.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is some farmer going to be missing that fence?....LOL



Geebus ! Your right .........Hey Jimmy , bring that up here and I'll give you three times scrap !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Geebus ! Your right .........Hey Jimmy , bring that up here and I'll give you three times scrap !



I have lots of that stuff around my place,your free ! Just come and get it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Dan I even have a room with a bed you can stay the night in,plus all the SPAM ya can eat ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Afternoon guys. Late start for me. Sik boy last night. Slept on the couch closer to the bathroom. Have never done that in 10 years. Better today and now get to sit through 3 hours of my sons black belt prep training/class for next week graduation. 

Worst thing. No saws allowed:/(


----------



## tbone75

I am stihl SLACKING ! Just had my second cotton candy , so maybe I will get to the shop soon ? 

I hate mornings ! Freaking noon before I can even think about doing something !

Time to see the doc again !


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Afternoon guys. Late start for me. Sik boy last night. Slept on the couch closer to the bathroom. Have never done that in 10 years. Better today and now get to sit through 3 hours of my sons black belt prep training/class for next week graduation.
> 
> Worst thing. No saws allowed:/(



Sorry yer sick.

Getting up to a black belt takes one hell of a lot ! Good for him !!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Look what I found "Out there".... it's Sparky showing the crowd how nice a bow bar is to use in VA last weekend.



Been waiting for one of yous to give him some chit over one handling that saw ! !

Guess I gots to do it !

2 hands on that saw ya dang Grape Ape !

You weren't so dang big and I weren't so slow,I would give you a boot in the arse ! :hmm3grin2orange:

A bow bar to boot ! Ya big dummy ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Afternoon all!

No bearded bird this mornin but did see a couple hens

Got another chain on the 346 and sharpened

Now to find wood


----------



## roncoinc

YAY !!!! it started raining again 

been out in the mess of brush with the little Kita,,did i ever mention i HATE brush ?

my arborist friend that made the mess left his big saw at work and needed to cut a stump.
he asked just for the BIG dolkita,,steal fan but likes that saw a lot..


then it started raining so i came in to take a break.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> No bearded bird this mornin but did see a couple hens
> 
> Got another chain on the 346 and sharpened
> 
> Now to find wood



No bird again! What are you waiting on ! I got a turkey breast in the freezer ! Didn't even have to go out,that kid I get wood from brought it over for me. LOL

That chain I sent was about shot, but it was laying close to the saw. LOL It was what I call a fence row chain. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> No bearded bird this mornin but did see a couple hens
> 
> Got another chain on the 346 and sharpened
> 
> Now to find wood



Had some this morning about 10 ft from where i sit,,checking out the garden 
told them it was gonna be dont eat or be eaten !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YAY !!!! it started raining again
> 
> been out in the mess of brush with the little Kita,,did i ever mention i HATE brush ?
> 
> my arborist friend that made the mess left his big saw at work and needed to cut a stump.
> he asked just for the BIG dolkita,,steal fan but likes that saw a lot..
> 
> 
> then it started raining so i came in to take a break.



Your taking a break,I am just about to start my day ! :msp_razz:

Brush SUCKS !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all......yawn.....scratch.....yawn. 

Dam rain.....


----------



## tbone75

Ron you ever try to fix a warped top cover with a heat gun ? This 5000 needs it,but I never tried it before?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Had some this morning about 10 ft from where i sit,,checking out the garden
> told them it was gonna be dont eat or be eaten !!



Around here if I shoot one,they don't come back for a long time?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all......yawn.....scratch.....yawn.
> 
> Dam rain.....



Morning Wob !

:yoyo:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning Wob !
> 
> :yoyo:



Morning dear.........how's the wife and kids.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Yep 4 years of work. I'm hoping he'll work on his 2nd degree at some point in the future. Feeling better. Just the sweats now. Gotta love Gatorade. 




tbone75 said:


> Sorry yer sick.
> 
> Getting up to a black belt takes one hell of a lot ! Good for him !!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning dear.........how's the wife and kids.



Wife is better,kids are doing great !

Second pill seems to be working,ready to do something !

Just had a corned beef samich,not very good. Think I will have to pass on that stuff ! Thought I might like it ? NO !


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Yep 4 years of work. I'm hoping he'll work on his 2nd degree at some point in the future. Feeling better. Just the sweats now. Gotta love Gatorade.



Keep him at it ! He can make good money teaching it !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Wife is better,kids are doing great !
> 
> Second pill seems to be working,ready to do something !
> 
> Just had a corned beef samich,not very good. Think I will have to pass on that stuff ! Thought I might like it ? NO !



What cut did you get ?
or out of a can ?? LOL !
did you rinse it well before cooking ?
how did you cook it ?


----------



## tbone75

Seems I will need a fire down there today ! Cold and damp ! Me don't like that chit !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What cut did you get ?
> or out of a can ?? LOL !
> did you rinse it well before cooking ?
> how did you cook it ?



Cheap chit ! That dried beef type stuff. LOL I love the regular beef,but they were out of it !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Cheap chit ! That dried beef type stuff. LOL I love the regular beef,but they were out of it !



Dont sound like corned beef to me ??


----------



## dancan

Ha , I hepled some Nova Scotians with donations so they could go invade our southerly neighbours this morning 
Some Cadets were raising money to go to Norfolk and a girls baseball team is going to Maine and New Hampshire .........None of them were able to bring any duty free back , their parents had a list ......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont sound like corned beef to me ??



Not something you would ever eat. LOL Carl Budding dried beef,little plastic package.

Machinist buddy just called,said bring that jug over ! :msp_thumbsup:

Gonna make that sucker run yet !


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Dont sound like corned beef to me ??



It's John , it's out of a can , kinda looks like spam .......


----------



## farrell

Found a small poplar and maple to test the 346 on........

The chain needs a lil more attention.........

But Holy S#!t............

Is that thing fast!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> What cut did you get ?
> or out of a can ?? LOL !
> did you rinse it well before cooking ?
> how did you cook it ?



I think we went to different schools together. 

Lol

I go to a butcher at a farmers market and his are great. 

Wonderful smell when you open them. Not a lot of fat. 

I'll try to bring one when I head north. He doesn't do a lot.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Must be sumpin I said. 

Slackerzzzzz


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I think we went to different schools together.
> 
> Lol
> 
> I go to a butcher at a farmers market and his are great.
> 
> Wonderful smell when you open them. Not a lot of fat.
> 
> I'll try to bring one when I head north. He doesn't do a lot.



Yeh ??
will that ever happen or that squeel gonna rot in that box under the shed ??


----------



## roncoinc

Started raining good so no more cutting wood.
had to bring big momma and baby in .


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Yeh ??
> will that ever happen or that squeel gonna rot in that box under the shed ??



I got to get so I can drive farther. Lol


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I got to get so I can drive farther. Lol



Oyster season closes july 1


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Oyster season closes july 1



Is the early season rifle or shotgun?


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Is the early season rifle or shotgun?



Shellfish | Saltwater Fishing Guide | eRegulations.com


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Shellfish | Saltwater Fishing Guide | eRegulations.com



Residents only??!!!!???


----------



## dancan

I think Robin's a resident .


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Residents only??!!!!???



yup,,but i can usually get plenty to eat.
but YOU can gather them awfull sthinking mussells 
nobody will say anything.


----------



## tbone75

Jug had its shave ! LOL Took .020 off for a starter ?


Time to eat !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> yup,,but i can usually get plenty to eat.
> but YOU can gather them awfull sthinking mussells
> nobody will say anything.



I love mussels. Fixed right. 

Would work well. Lol


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I love mussels. Fixed right.
> 
> Would work well. Lol



i keep thinkin bout gettin some mussels outta the creeks up here?

but wasnt sure how they are?

ron advised against it


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> i keep thinkin bout gettin some mussels outta the creeks up here?
> 
> but wasnt sure how they are?
> 
> ron advised against it



Fresh/salt water thing?? Still good bait!!!


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> i keep thinkin bout gettin some mussels outta the creeks up here?
> 
> but wasnt sure how they are?
> 
> ron advised against it



"Freshwater mussels nowadays are generally considered to be unpalatable, though the native peoples in North America ate them extensively. During the second World War in the United States, mussels were commonly served in diners. This was due to the unavailability of red meat related to wartime rationing.[5]"

From Wikipedia .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> "Freshwater mussels nowadays are generally considered to be unpalatable, though the native peoples in North America ate them extensively. During the second World War in the United States, mussels were commonly served in diners. This was due to the unavailability of red meat related to wartime rationing.[5]"
> 
> From Wikipedia .




Dam I love this thread. Fresh water cooked only? 

Gotta Sam my Mom when she gets back from the Nursing Home tonight. 

She will have a story.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> i keep thinkin bout gettin some mussels outta the creeks up here?
> 
> but wasnt sure how they are?
> 
> ron advised against it



Got them around here too.Coons eat them,may be OK ? LOL But I aint a coon ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Got them around here too.Coons eat them,may be OK ? LOL But I aint a coon ! LOL



You right.......no racoon in his right mind eats meat well done........

Hey John!!!!! Fellow Ol Phart!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey jerry, does your 041 fuel line look like this??? LolView attachment 294814


----------



## tbone75

My machinist buddy has a BIL that lives out the road from me 5-6 miles. They had a black bear trying to get into there house a week ago ! Tore the chit out of the back door before they scared it off. I would have done more than scare the SOB ! Heard of the around here,usually in the spring where there moving. Just guessing Mom kicked them out on there own.Must be looking for a new home.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Got them around here too.Coons eat them,may be OK ? LOL But I aint a coon ! LOL



maybe i will try some sometime?

i ate bowfin a couple times...............even tho i was told not good to eat...................taste like walleye!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You right.......no racoon in his right mind eats meat well done........
> 
> Hey John!!!!! Fellow Ol Phart!!!!



Yes they do ! I have fed plenty of them my left overs ! LOL

Hows it goin Ol Sludge !!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> maybe i will try some sometime?
> 
> i ate bowfin a couple times...............even tho i was told not good to eat...................taste like walleye!



I have only ever caught one of them. That is one FUGLY fish ! LOL Sure as hell didn't try to eat it ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

One fish I like I never hear of anyone eating is big creek chubs. LOL them things are GOOD !! Just hard to find real big ones.

They is related to Trout, I guess ?


----------



## tbone75

Can't stand it no more ! Got to go check the squish and compression on the 5000 now !

BRB


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yes they do ! I have fed plenty of them my left overs ! LOL
> 
> Hows it goin Ol Sludge !!



I hate being s l o w. 3 steps forward 2 steps back. Lol


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Can't stand it no more ! Got to go check the squish and compression on the 5000 now !
> 
> BRB



.028 squish , 210 compression. No gasket. Plenty good nuff for me ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> .028 squish , 210 compression. No gasket. Plenty good nuff for me ! LOL



Pegging the "Fun Factor" Gauge!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> .028 squish , 210 compression. No gasket. Plenty good nuff for me ! LOL



Juzz about right........


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey all you carb guys. On a Tilly HL should the metering lever be flush with the top flange surface or flush with the lower 'floor"View attachment 294820
View attachment 294820


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is some farmer going to be missing that fence?....LOL



Nope....A Wal-Mart Express....got paid to pull it. 







dancan said:


> Geebus ! Your right .........Hey Jimmy , bring that up here and I'll give you three times scrap !





Too late....most of the fence was ripped and the posts bent. Pulled them all with the truck and a chain....long story.





tbone75 said:


> I have lots of that stuff around my place,your free ! Just come and get it. :hmm3grin2orange:





Well its gone and enough in my pocket and the wife to keep us both happy. Any guesses on the weight on that single axle trailer?


Jimmy


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I have only ever caught one of them. That is one FUGLY fish ! LOL Sure as hell didn't try to eat it ! :msp_scared:



They is yummy!

Meats kinda odd before its cooked but after sautéing turns white and flakes like anything else

Keep your fingers outta there mouth!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Juzz about right........



What I was shooting for. Use a gasket and stihl end up with close to 200,but I may go without a gasket and get about 220 ? LOL


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey all you carb guys. On a Tilly HL should the metering lever be flush with the top flange surface or flush with the lower 'floor"View attachment 294820
> View attachment 294820



The pic looks right......I think

I believe it sits level with the flange


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Nope....A Wal-Mart Express....got paid to pull it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too late....most of the fence was ripped and the posts bent. Pulled them all with the truck and a chain....long story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well its gone and enough in my pocket and the wife to keep us both happy. Any guesses on the weight on that single axle trailer?
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Nope , no idea ?


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Dan !!
git sum of this,,you'll never drink folgers again.
i like it but going back to starbucks after this.
but it be a good way to work your way up to real coffee.. . 


http://www.peets.com/coffee/coffee-shop-by-category-top-sellers/major-####ason-s-blend.html


----------



## IEL

Sharpening question here. Oil stone vs japanese stone vs ceramic stone. I have half an old oil stone that i got from my grandpa, and am wanting to upgrade my sharpening system. My dad had a set of japanese stones, but I wouldnt want to borrow them. With my luck I would drop and smash the $100 one...


----------



## dancan

Plenty on nice looking coffee there 
Have no fear bout buyin that Folgers again ........Unless it's half of half price LOL
Maybe I'll get some Starbucks for the Keurig at the shop .............It might get me some new volvo customers LOL


----------



## dancan

I like the Jap stones .
I've got a couple of King stones , I like them but I'm going to try some others soon .

[video=youtube_share;egd748565_0]http://youtu.be/egd748565_0[/video]

Sorry John ...King .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Plenty on nice looking coffee there
> Have no fear bout buyin that Folgers again ........Unless it's half of half price LOL
> Maybe I'll get some Starbucks for the Keurig at the shop .............It might get me some new volvo customers LOL




I think you're on the right track.......but........you know........I'd have muh tires swapped way more frequently if the shop had Kieths on tap rather than cheep coffee.....juz sayin.....I mean....ya know.....depends on who ya want ta please....


----------



## dancan

I got's a fridge , just call the day before for an appointment .......


----------



## dancan

Jimmy , I can straighten out them bent nails ....


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Plenty on nice looking coffee there
> Have no fear bout buyin that Folgers again ........Unless it's half of half price LOL
> Maybe I'll get some Starbucks for the Keurig at the shop .............It might get me some new volvo customers LOL



HEY !!

not all us volvo owners wear white socks with our sandals


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> HEY !!
> 
> not all us volvo owners wear white socks with our sandals



I wasn;t gonna say a thing bout the sandals LOL
I do offer free WiFi ....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I wasn;t gonna say a thing bout the sandals LOL
> I do offer free WiFi ....



Free????...........I bet you're just tapping the neighbor's account...lol...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Nope , no idea ?



1800 lbs!







dancan said:


> Jimmy , I can straighten out them bent nails ....




I probably could too.....but its one of those things we come up with all the time on site work. Just not profitable to salvage and reuse....



Jimmy


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey jerry, does your 041 fuel line look like this??? LolView attachment 294814



Nope!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> .028 squish , 210 compression. No gasket. Plenty good nuff for me ! LOL



That will work fine. Mine now has .025 squish and around 225 lbs. Runs like a scalded dog.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That will work fine. Mine now has .025 squish and around 225 lbs. Runs like a scalded dog.....LOL



We will find out very soon !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> We will find out very soon !



Go fer it, bet it works great.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello everybody.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody.



Hey Jim Bob!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jim Bob!!!!!



Howdy Rob. How you doing?


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Howdy Rob. How you doing?



Better all the time. 

How's the lil one?


----------



## jimdad07

They are good. Had to go to the school the other night for Emma, she starts school in the fall. Hope they're ready for her. Night and day between her and her big brother.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> They are good. Had to go to the school the other night for Emma, she starts school in the fall. Hope they're ready for her. Night and day between her and her big brother.



I read the first line and I thought she clipped someone for mouthing off. 

I went to school for that. A kid kept deleting her stuff on the computer. She had to redo it. Twice. 

"Dad, I saw his hand about to do it the third time, and just threw my elbow back........okay I did it hard. I was mad. He shouldnt have had his nose there. It finally stopped bleeding....."

Gave her a hug and walked in with her.


----------



## tbone75

Hey slackers !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey slackers !



Hey John !!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John !!!!!!!



Hows it going Wob !


----------



## jimdad07

Just finished watching the "Life of Pi" with the wife, dam good movie. If that was the Nova Scotia version then it would be Jerry in the boat with black lab.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hows it going Wob !



Wob not too bad. ;-))

Got to bake bread for moms breakfast.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Wob not too bad. ;-))
> 
> Got to bake bread for moms breakfast.



I was going to serve my wife "husband in bed" in the morning, of course breakfast might be better.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Wob not too bad. ;-))
> 
> Got to bake bread for moms breakfast.



I can smell it already !


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I was going to serve my wife "husband in bed" in the morning, of course breakfast might be better.



As in most choices.........both.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I was going to serve my wife "husband in bed" in the morning, of course breakfast might be better.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Never hurts to try ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> As in most choices.........both.



You still up.?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I can smell it already !



Three cups of self rising flour. 

One non lite beer

Cup of raisins. 

A tablespoon of cinnamon.


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> You still up.?



I don't even want to know what you are angling for there fella.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Three cups of self rising flour.
> 
> One non lite beer
> 
> Cup of raisins.
> 
> A tablespoon of cinnamon.



Sounds good if you take the rabbit turds out ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> You still up.?



No.......;-))

Yup. Give a call.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> I don't even want to know what you are angling for there fella.



Hey horse nad,...how ya doin??


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good if you take the rabbit turds out ! LOL



Only way to ruin bread, cinnamon rolls, etc is put those hideous little gobs of #### in 'em.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I don't even want to know what you are angling for there fella.



Hey Googball ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> No.......;-))
> 
> Yup. Give a call.



Yippi i yo kiahhhaa.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hey Googball ! :msp_w00t:



Goofball!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good if you take the rabbit turds out ! LOL



Rabbit eggs. 

I usually just go with the cinnamon. And a tablespoon or two of sugar.


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey horse nad,...how ya doin??



Jerry, for the umpteenth time it's Mr. Left Nad to you.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Only way to ruin bread, cinnamon rolls, etc is put those hideous little gobs of #### in 'em.



Couldn't agree more !


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Hey Googball ! :msp_w00t:



Takes one to know one. Googball!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Jerry, for the umpteenth time it's Mr. Left Nad to you.



Hup...yours.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Goofball!



Nope , Googball Jon !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nope , Googball Jon !



Suits...I guess.


----------



## Jon1212

I checked to make sure it was safe to make an appearance in this thread. I didn't see ol' Blue Grumpy Ass, so I figured the coast was clear.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Takes one to know one. Googball!



Ya got me there !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> I checked to make sure it was safe to make an appearance in this thread. I didn't see ol' Blue Grumpy Ass, so I figured the coast was clear.



You been baking your brains in the desert?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> I checked to make sure it was safe to make an appearance in this thread. I didn't see ol' Blue Grumpy Ass, so I figured the coast was clear.



Papa Smurf be sleepin.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I checked to make sure it was safe to make an appearance in this thread. I didn't see ol' Blue Grumpy Ass, so I figured the coast was clear.



Him an Dan go to bed together these days. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Papa Smurf wore hisself out piling brush today.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hows Jonny Utah doing ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Whered uncle Rob go??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hows Jonny Utah doing ?



Frying!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Papa Smurf wore hisself out piling brush today.....LOL



In the rain ! Do Smurfs float ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Goofball!





tbone75 said:


> Nope , Googball Jon !



Jerry,

Just to be clear, Mr King (John that's you) started the "Googball" term one day when he was trying to call me a "Goofball", but his fingers got moving faster than his lips (he talks to himself while he types with his two index fingers [the pointer ones, John], it helps him concentrate). Well anyway, he looked through the wrong part of his glasses, missed the "F" key, hit the "G" put a "ball" on the end, and clicked submit reply. The rest is history.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whered uncle Rob go??



Baking bread ? LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Hows Jonny Utah doing ?



I'm down to a month before the family moves out here. We got a house in Spanish Fork, UT. Move in date is June 10th.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Just to be clear, Mr King (John that's you) started the "Googball" term one day when he was trying to call me a "Goofball", but his fingers got moving faster than his lips (he talks to himself while he types with his two index fingers [the pointer ones, John], it helps him concentrate). Well anyway, he looked through the wrong part of his glasses, missed the "F" key, hit the "G" put a "ball" on the end, and clicked submit reply. The rest is history.



So glad you cleared that up!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> I'm down to a month before the family moves out here. We got a house in Spanish Fork, UT. Move in date is June 10th.



Any trees over there??


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Just to be clear, Mr King (John that's you) started the "Googball" term one day when he was trying to call me a "Goofball", but his fingers got moving faster than his lips (he talks to himself while he types with his two index fingers [the pointer ones, John], it helps him concentrate). Well anyway, he looked through the wrong part of his glasses, missed the "F" key, hit the "G" put a "ball" on the end, and clicked submit reply. The rest is history.



Very close ! Didn't have my glasses on ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whered uncle Rob go??



Trying to keep up. Lol

Trying to get the Dillion set up for the 475. ;-))

You'll like that Jerry. 

Wait. Canada has weird rules.....


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> So glad you cleared that up!



It's for the Good of the Community. Brad Snelling taught me that, only I'm funnier, and more well liked........:msp_tongue:


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Any trees over there??



Yep, but they call 'em Cactus.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> It's for the Good of the Community. Brad Snelling taught me that, only I'm funnier, and more well liked........:msp_tongue:



Heyy now!!


----------



## jimdad07

Lot's of googballs here tonight. Made a scraper blade for my Gravely today and did some grading in the driveway. Worked nice.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Yep, but they call 'em Cactus.



Thot so!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I'm down to a month before the family moves out here. We got a house in Spanish Fork, UT. Move in date is June 10th.



Sounds good !

Hows the leg doing ?


----------



## Jon1212

Stihl 041S said:


> Trying to keep up. Lol
> 
> Trying to get the Dillion set up for the 475. ;-))
> 
> You'll like that Jerry.
> 
> Wait. Canada has weird rules.....



Hi Rob,

My name is Jonathan, I used to hang out over here until Ron started sending me inappropriate pictures of himself. They looked like a Blue River Otter sunbathing on a rock. Very awkward.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Lot's of googballs here tonight. Made a scraper blade for my Gravely today and did some grading in the driveway. Worked nice.



Did you split that pipe?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good !
> 
> Hows the leg doing ?



One is still longer than the other, he still travels in circles.....LOL


----------



## Jon1212

Shhhh! go back to talking about saws, Skippy is lurking.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yep, but they call 'em Cactus.



Now that SUCKS ! Better have some hauled in to play with saws !


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> One is still longer than the other, he still travels in circles.....LOL



Nope. My leg is about 85-90% of where it was prior busting it all up. I only feel it after walking 18 holes of golf, but it seems to be getting stronger.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got saws that the other guy don`t.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Now that SUCKS ! Better have some hauled in to play with saws !



Actually there are some pretty big trees up in the canyons of the Wasatch Range, and I'll be living really close to a fairly heavily wooded area.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Nope. My leg is about 85-90% of where it was prior busting it all up. I only feel it after walking 18 holes of golf, but it seems to be getting stronger.



Good to hear that....really!!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you split that pipe?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jon1212 said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> My name is Jonathan, I used to hang out over here until Ron started sending me inappropriate pictures of himself. They looked like a Blue River Otter sunbathing on a rock. Very awkward.



I ended up here when there was a question about "Washable" and "Dishwasher Safe". 

Something to do with someones Jeff Gordon BlowUp Doll.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Actually there are some pretty big trees up in the canyons of the Wasatch Range, and I'll be living really close to a fairly heavily wooded area.



Run Forest---run!!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> My name is Jonathan, I used to hang out over here until Ron started sending me inappropriate pictures of himself. They looked like a Blue River Otter sunbathing on a rock. Very awkward.



AKA , Left Horse Nad , Peg Leg , Googball too !


----------



## jimdad07




----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


>




Nice work Jim.


----------



## jimdad07

Burned through the only two ductile blades I had for the cut off saw on the first cut, I had to do the rest of the cutting with the sawzall. Used window cleaner for coolant and was able to get the rest of the cuttung done with one blade, that steel measured 3/8" thick. Scraper worked pretty good, got all the pot holes filled and took some high spots I had from doing the driveway with an old tractor and a back blade. Not going to move mountains with the thing but it is perfect for that chore.


----------



## Jon1212

I was thinking I'd pass on buying anymore saws, and it was easy, living in this studio apartment near downtown SLC makes it easy. Well that, and the fact that there are rarely any decent saws for sale. Unless you are looking for $150 Poulan 3314's, and $150 Homelites with the POS EZ adjuster. I have only bought a couple, and Jerry didn't like 'em so now my feelings are hurt.:msp_mad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


>




You be havin funnnnn. 

Just saw a setup for the "Tiller-O-Death" to put it on my Gravely 4 wheel tractor.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> You be havin funnnnn.
> 
> Just saw a setup for the "Tiller-O-Death" to put it on my Gravely 4 wheel tractor.



Jimmy says it works nice on one of the 4 wheel machines. Already looking forward to the mow in next summer down your way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> I was thinking I'd pass on buying anymore saws, and it was easy, living in this studio apartment near downtown SLC makes it easy. Well that, and the fact that there are rarely any decent saws for sale. Unless you are looking for $150 Poulan 3314's, and $150 Homelites with the POS EZ adjuster. I have only bought a couple, and Jerry didn't like 'em so now my feelings are hurt.:msp_mad:



What if I had said ,..you suck.


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> What if I had said ,..you suck.



I would have known it to be _false_. The only thing that made it close to that was what I paid.

View attachment 294934


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Burned through the only two ductile blades I had for the cut off saw on the first cut, I had to do the rest of the cutting with the sawzall. Used window cleaner for coolant and was able to get the rest of the cuttung done with one blade, that steel measured 3/8" thick. Scraper worked pretty good, got all the pot holes filled and took some high spots I had from doing the driveway with an old tractor and a back blade. Not going to move mountains with the thing but it is perfect for that chore.




You vot a sulky yet?? Or axel dimensions? I'm back to work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> I would have known it to be _false_. The only thing that made it close to that was what I paid.



You suck,...really,..honest....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> You vot a sulky yet?? Or axel dimensions? I'm back to work.



I got a sulky with the last machine I got, just have to put a new seat on it plus I have to find the split hitch. How is work going? You still instructing?


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Jimmy says it works nice on one of the 4 wheel machines. Already looking forward to the mow in next summer down your way.



With the seat and engine over the rear axel.....traction.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> With the seat and engine over the rear axel.....traction.



I'm sure I'll find one at some point, bigger fish to fry right now. Right now I just started on my '58 LI last night, need a set of rings and a muffler and I'll be set. Going to try to paint this one and all that good stuff.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I got a sulky with the last machine I got, just have to put a new seat on it plus I have to find the split hitch. How is work going? You still instructing?



Yes. Teaching by accident. After an accident I say"Told you so!"

On light duty. 20 lb max per the doc. So I can't even lift one jaw of the chuck. Lol

Or I'm in deep doo doo.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I would have known it to be _false_. The only thing that made it close to that was what I paid.
> 
> View attachment 294934



if I had knew you wanted a XL2 , I would have saved one of the two I gave away today ! LOL


----------



## Jon1212

I found an early 49SP locally, it looks to be in good shape. The seller is asking for $80, I'm thinking $60 would be better. Thoughts?


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Yes. Teaching by accident. After an accident I say"Told you so!"
> 
> On light duty. 20 lb max per the doc. So I can't even lift one jaw of the chuck. Lol
> 
> Or I'm in deep doo doo.



That sucks out loud, you able to run saws much? Remember we have to have our big saw day some time, hate to have to hand you a mini-mac.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yes. Teaching by accident. After an accident I say"Told you so!"
> 
> On light duty. 20 lb max per the doc. So I can't even lift one jaw of the chuck. Lol
> 
> Or I'm in deep doo doo.



Plus that shoe stuck in yer butt ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jimdad07

Jon1212 said:


> I found an early 49SP locally, it looks to be in good shape. The seller is asking for $80, I'm thinking $60 would be better. Thoughts?



That's not a terrible price I wouldn't think, I know Robin likes those quite a bit. Might be a good deal if it's a runner.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> if I had knew you wanted a XL2 , I would have saved one of the two I gave away today ! LOL



I was after the Skil 1641 (Poulan 3400), but the seller was an 84 year old gentleman that I ended up spending over an hour listening to, and getting a history lesson from. then he threw in all of the chains, and both old Granberg guides(one is brand new).


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I found an early 49SP locally, it looks to be in good shape. The seller is asking for $80, I'm thinking $60 would be better. Thoughts?



I have 2 of them now,haven't got even one running yet ! LOL

60.00 would be good,I think?


----------



## Jon1212

jimdad07 said:


> That's not a terrible price I wouldn't think, I know Robin likes those quite a bit. Might be a good deal if it's a runner.



It's a runner. The bar looks to be barely used too.


----------



## jimdad07

Jon1212 said:


> It's a runner. The bar looks to be barely used too.



Go for it, heck if John lived near you it never would have made the paper. He can smell saws for sale or trade.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That sucks out loud, you able to run saws much? Remember we have to have our big saw day some time, hate to have to hand you a mini-mac.



He is ready ! Has a little Eeko 280E ready to roll ! 8" bar ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> I found an early 49SP locally, it looks to be in good shape. The seller is asking for $80, I'm thinking $60 would be better. Thoughts?



Robin`s kinda saw.


----------



## Jon1212

jimdad07 said:


> Go for it, heck if John lived near you it never would have made the paper. He can smell saws for sale or trade.



If John lived near me I'd have to move, again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He is ready ! Has a little Eeko 280E ready to roll ! 8" bar ! :msp_w00t:



But she`s a revver!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Go for it, heck if John lived near you it never would have made the paper. He can smell saws for sale or trade.



Hey !! I slowed way way down ! Got very picky ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

TIme for me guys, I'll catch you boys later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hey !! I slowed way way down ! Got very picky ! LOL



Workin on real saws.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> That sucks out loud, you able to run saws much? Remember we have to have our big saw day some time, hate to have to hand you a mini-mac.



Sent you a pic. I don't know how to post.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> TIme for me guys, I'll catch you boys later.



Nite Jimbob.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> If John lived near me I'd have to move, again.



:ah:



You stay out there !


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> TIme for me guys, I'll catch you boys later.



Nite JimBob


----------



## Jon1212

jimdad07 said:


> TIme for me guys, I'll catch you boys later.



'Nite Jim.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Workin on real saws.



Yep ! 2 real goodies ! 5000 Plus and J-Red 490 ! Same saw,just different colors. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! 2 real goodies ! 5000 Plus and J-Red 490 ! Same saw,just different colors. LOL



You bet!


----------



## tbone75

Time for the Ol Slug

Ol Pharts can't hang with the young pharts ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Time for the Ol Slug
> 
> Ol Pharts can't hang with the young pharts ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Nite John.

Getting real late up here,..Time for me also:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Time for the Ol Slug
> 
> Ol Pharts can't hang with the young pharts ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm 47 with 6 kids so if you factor that, it makes me much older than you.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> TIme for me guys, I'll catch you boys later.



Night Lad.


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nite John.
> 
> Getting real late up here,..Time for me also:



Dang! I show up, and y'all have to turn in. I find it odd.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jon1212 said:


> Dang! I show up, and y'all have to turn in. I find it odd.



They do that to me too. 

I just figured they were showing good taste.


----------



## Jon1212

It's good to be back in here amongst my kindred Goofballs, and Googballs.


----------



## Jon1212

Stihl 041S said:


> They do that to me too.
> 
> I just figured they were showing good taste.



They're probably just jealous of our good looks, buncha shallow women.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jon1212 said:


> They're probably just jealous of our good looks, buncha shallow women.



The side effects of mixing Viagra and Midol...........


----------



## Jon1212

Stihl 041S said:


> The side effects of mixing Viagra and Midol...........



That's probably gonna leave a mark.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jon1212 said:


> That's probably gonna leave a mark.



Hey!!!!!!

You said you wouldn't tell!!!!!

I'm tellin' Mom!!!!

And the charges were dropped anyway........


----------



## dancan

ZZZzzzZZZzzz , hard at it ZZlakerzz just waisting the day away .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan......night Dan.....


----------



## dancan

Night Rob , I'll say good afternoon to the ZZZzzzZZZlakerz for ya .


----------



## Cantdog

Good afternight Dan......Man you guys musta been in the sauce last night......or somthin' I gotts lotsa catchin' up to do.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dang I missed the party last night it looks like! 






Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> You be havin funnnnn.
> 
> Just saw a setup for the "Tiller-O-Death" to put it on my Gravely 4 wheel tractor.



I want a front drive setup pretty bad but can't find them for under $500. I have been told by several people that a rotary plow on the front of a rider is the ticket to effortlessly destroying sod for garden prep, shallow ditches, planting shrubs, etc. I should go find a video of it. 




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

WHEW !!!!!

finally got caught up.

i ever mention i HATE brush ??


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> In the rain ! Do Smurfs float ? :msp_rolleyes:



Not float really........what do you think makes the ocean blue......???


----------



## dancan

Good Afternoon !

Wall of ice destroys Manitoba homes, cottages - Manitoba - CBC News

You'll not hear me complain about a couple of weeks of rain .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khpST26uHyI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

That's a rotary plow on an Onan twin rider. They work better on the singles with the rear tires turned in narrow as the rest tire rides in the furrow better. 


Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Good Afternoon !
> 
> Wall of ice destroys Manitoba homes, cottages - Manitoba - CBC News
> 
> You'll not hear me complain about a couple of weeks of rain .




Mother nature is the strongest but dang that is scary. Can't imagine something like that happening. 



Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Morning , slacker is up.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , I wonder if he's plainin bout this guy ?












Sounds legit .


----------



## tbone75

Man this sucks ! Down to 31 tonight and frost !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> man this sucks ! Down to 31 tonight and frost !





oh my flowers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Glad I didn't plant my maters yet !


----------



## tbone75

My machinist buddy has a bunch of maters,taters and other stuff growing. Even little maters on them already. Told him good luck ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Need to go start a fire ! Only 37 out there right now !


----------



## dancan

Hey John , here's an old saw that you should be able to start .







Cut your wood in the house so you won't get all cold ......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , here's an old saw that you should be able to start .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut your wood in the house so you won't get all cold ......



That old thing is neat !


----------



## IEL

that is one of the coolest saws I have ever seen.

Morning guys. Did the liquor store have a sale last night? Loudest I have ever seen it. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

Yup , it sure is neat but I'll stick with my lecticity Kita LOL
Speaking of Kita's , Ron , did you bring that bicycle seat in from the rain ?????


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Yup , it sure is neat but I'll stick with my lecticity Kita LOL
> Speaking of Kita's , Ron , did you bring that bicycle seat in from the rain ?????



Big momma and baby are nice and dry..


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Run Forest---run!!



I resent that:msp_mad:


----------



## farrell

Happy Mother's Day to all you "mothers" out there!

Mornin all!


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> I recent that:msp_mad:



I don't run from nuthin!

If you see me runnin............................shoot what ever is chasing me!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I don't run from nuthin!
> 
> If you see me runnin............................shoot what ever is chasing me!



I would if I could ! LOL 



Run that is !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I would if I could ! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Run that is !



But slugs can't run!:msp_tongue:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Here comes Da Sludge!!

Here comes Da Sludge!!

Hey John. 

Hey All.


----------



## tbone75

Haven't got much of anything done the last 3 days. Not real sure I will get much done today. Having a cookout at the in-laws today sometime?
Need to do a little grinding on the 590 jug so I can get that together ! Thought about trying it as is to see what it runs like ? Its so easy to pull the jug back off,just may see ?
Huskys are easy to work on,but I think the Partner is even easier yet !
Parts for the 490 will be here real soon ! Want to play with that one too !

Plus I stihl have 2 whackers to finish !

And I need a MS250 or 025 ready to sell,got a guy coming to look at some. A friend of one of my old work buddies.

No rain today,so may be able to get something done? If I can get started before noon today !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> But slugs can't run!:msp_tongue:



Can't slide fer chit either! Need some lube !

Cattle prod may work?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Here comes Da Sludge!!
> 
> Here comes Da Sludge!!
> 
> Hey John.
> 
> Hey All.



Your up early !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Can't slide fer chit either! Need some lube !
> 
> Cattle prod may work?



Salt shaker!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Salt shaker!



Another MEEN AZZ ! :msp_razz:


----------



## farrell

I need "the sticker" for the 346?!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Another MEEN AZZ ! :msp_razz:



Nope not meen

Can't afford a prod but I do have a salt shaker!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam. It's early. Couldn't remember. It's early. 

Made mom breakfast.


----------



## tbone75

News said there talking about having a 5 day deer gun season this year in Jan. too ! Stihl to many deer ! Guess they can't figure out the cost of deer hunting has gotten to high for a lot of people ! Having one processed plus license cost more than buying beef ! DUH !


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam. It's early. Couldn't remember. It's early.
> 
> Made mom breakfast.



The OL didn't want breakfast?

She was happy with coffee!

Hey Rob!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I need "the sticker" for the 346?!



He didn't have any when I had it done. Suppose to send me one,must have forgot? Send him a PM,he will give ya one !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> He didn't have any when I had it done. Suppose to send me one,must have forgot? Send him a PM,he will give ya one !



10-4 lil buddy!


----------



## farrell

It's snowing!:msp_mad:


----------



## AU_K2500

Anybody seen my missing piece? or have an extra I can borrow? would really pull the saw together.....
View attachment 295001


----------



## IEL

Hey john, how about that tin of dancan slug salt I found? Or a SALTrifle


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Anybody seen my missing piece? or have an extra I can borrow? would really pull the saw together.....
> View attachment 295001



Sorry I don't have none. Scott may have ? If he ever shows back up ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I resent that:msp_mad:



Jon is threatening to cut a very scarce species.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> It's snowing!:msp_mad:



It won`t stick around long.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> That old thing is neat !



I bet people say something similar about you. Ya' fossil.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jon is threatening to cut a very scarce species.



The front of the dakota

View attachment 295022


Gag gift from my brother

Cause that is my middle name


----------



## dancan

Gump ?


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Gump ?



That's where to license plate came from

Bubba Gump Shrimp company in Florida

It's a restaurant for all you that didn't know


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> The front of the dakota
> 
> View attachment 295022
> 
> 
> Gag gift from my brother
> 
> Cause that is my middle name



I know a guy around here who has it as his first name ! :hmm3grin2orange: Always called him Frosty. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I bet people say something similar about you. Ya' fossil.



Nah , been called many many things , neat hasn't been one of them. LOL Never been called a slob either ! Bout everything else ya can think of !

Only a couple of them fit real good. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

Does anyone know the magneto to flywheel gap of a pioneer 450? I am finally getting it back together tomorrow, it has been in a box far too long. Before you say use a business card or something, I dont have one, I am going to use a feeler gauge.

Also, does 79dl sound right for a 3/8 pitch farmsaw with a 24 inch bar?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> the front of the dakota
> 
> View attachment 295022
> 
> 
> gag gift from my brother
> 
> cause that is my middle name



oic.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Does anyone know the magneto to flywheel gap of a pioneer 450? I am finally getting it back together tomorrow, it has been in a box far too long. Before you say use a business card or something, I dont have one, I am going to use a feeler gauge.
> 
> Also, does 79dl sound right for a 3/8 pitch farmsaw with a 24 inch bar?



.008-.012


----------



## dancan

Anyone got a place I can go cut fence posts , gotta be local cause I gots no passport .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Anyone got a place I can go cut fence posts , gotta be local cause I gots no passport .



I know where there is lots of locust. But like you said.......

Only lasts 150 years or so anyway.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Anyone got a place I can go cut fence posts , gotta be local cause I gots no passport .



I have not seen Paul yet to talk with him, there should be some up that road. I will see him before the week is out cause the next house will be ready for me to start real soon.

Too bad bout the passport,..they`s got plenty of trees in Maine just right size for posts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I know where there is lots of locust. But like you said.......
> 
> Only lasts 150 years or so anyway.........



Best stuff round here is ,juniper. Swamp grown will last a good long while.


----------



## dancan

There is locust in the Valley , the travel would make for expensive posts LOL
I wonder how many Ron could fit in the Vette since he is cutting back the canopy ....


----------



## farrell

Off to work............

Push green button!


----------



## IEL

That was really annoying... Never use your knife while sitting on the can. It is no fun having to fish it out of the nasty water. I am just glad it didnt remove anything on its way down.... :msp_scared: I guess this will be a test of CRKT's rust resistance. Why does this stuff never happen with the beater knives..... I am really glad the knife was all I had to fish out, I could have been in for a darwin award... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> That was really annoying... Never use your knife while sitting on the can. It is no fun having to fish it out of the nasty water. I am just glad it didnt remove anything on its way down.... :msp_scared: I guess this will be a test of CRKT's rust resistance. Why does this stuff never happen with the beater knives..... I am really glad the knife was all I had to fish out, I could have been in for a darwin award... :msp_sneaky:



I just try to take care of one thing only sitting there , then get out FAST ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Back from the in-laws , very very full belly ! Now I don't want to do anything ! LOL

The 5000 jug is glued on !

Now I need to work on a whacker and a MS250. The Echo whacker fired up today ? Its cooled down good by now,so going to try it again ?


----------



## dancan

Sorry John , no Spam Burgers , but , you can have Bacon on anything you want


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sorry John , no Spam Burgers , but , you can have Bacon on anything you want



Poutine !!! 
some people think i'm strange putting gravy on my fries 
all kinds of things go good on top of fries !! even BACON !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Poutine !!!
> some people think i'm strange putting gravy on my fries
> all kinds of things go good on top of fries !! even BACON !!



But bacon is good with everything!


----------



## farrell

Hey guys!

I would like some input on bench top chain sharpeners

Didn't want to spend a lot of money on one

Once I get my shed up and a bench made I want to get one


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I would like some input on bench top chain sharpeners
> 
> Didn't want to spend a lot of money on one
> 
> Once I get my shed up and a bench made I want to get one



chain grinder from Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Sorry John , no Spam Burgers , but , you can have Bacon on anything you want



Poutine, Pop....???? WTF

Cajun burger? What would nadians know about Cajun?


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Poutine, Pop....???? WTF
> 
> Cajun burger? What would nadians know about Cajun?



Cajuns came from nadia.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> chain grinder from Northern Tool + Equipment



Which one should I look at Ron?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Which one should I look at Ron?



cheap !!,,but not the $35 one ! LOL !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Back from the shop.

Old super wiz is up an running! Now I can clean everything and bolt it all back together. Nice old saw. Damn its loud!!!!! Waiting on mail for the 480 parts and new chain for the 041. But it looks like I'll be needing a new fuel pickup line too.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> cheap !!,,but not the $35 one ! LOL !!



Thanks Ron!


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Poutine, Pop....???? WTF
> 
> Cajun burger? What would nadians know about Cajun?



I'm at the startpoint of all Cajuns , Grand-Pré, Nova Scotia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'm at the startpoint of all Cajuns , Grand-Pré, Nova Scotia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Yep......the Chapel is a powerful place.....very few places you can feel.......the chapel at Angle Fire New Mexico is the same...a great sadness is all around.....


----------



## Jon1212

Hi Robin,

Just curious what you think of this saw? I figure since you own nine of them you'd have more insight than most.

Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming | ksl.com


----------



## Cantdog

Jon1212 said:


> Hi Robin,
> 
> Just curious what you think of this saw? I figure since you own nine of them you'd have more insight than most.
> 
> Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming | ksl.com



They suck.............


----------



## Jon1212

Cantdog said:


> They suck.............



Interesting. There are so many comments I could make right now, taking this thread in a very unsavory direction. However, I fear a trip to Banned Camp would be less than desirable.


Robin,

Thanks for the succinct answer, I shall use this tidbit to help me decide whether I want to spend some devalued green paper on it.


----------



## dancan

Goin for 10 LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

One saw one will never find in my menagerie....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

No..really they suck.......suck you right in.....and that one looks to be in very good condition.....only one pic...but the rear handle shows very little wear....which to me translates to very little run time......looks to have a 18" Total bar........it appears to be perhaps a 1977 model.....due to the silver on the clutch cover...later ones were all red....very good saws...not wicked high performance....just good, rugged, dependable saws...a real pleasure to use......if it were a handgun it would be a 9MM Browning High Power ........$80.00 is a real fair price, if... it isn't hiding a scored piston...as with all true Jonsereds...nearly all parts are NLA....which is why I have "many parts saws".....


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmph...I wooda thought a fella with a handle like "Left Hoss Nad" wooda hada thicka skin....good saw...if a runner....fair price...seen em go on ebay for $1/$200....bought one 4-5 yrs ago off ebay...$114 on the doorstep.....never did a tap to it...gas and oil is all...its the one I take to the island each fall and use around here the rest of the yr.....good unit...looks about the same as the one in the add...'cept mine has a laminated bar instead of a nice Tsmura....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmph...I wooda thought a fella with a handle like "Left Hoss Nad" wooda hada thicka skin....good saw...if a runner....fair price...seen em go on ebay for $1/$200....bought one 4-5 yrs ago off ebay...$114 on the doorstep.....never did a tap to it...gas and oil is all...its the one I take to the island each fall and use around here the rest of the yr.....good unit...looks about the same as the one in the add...'cept mine has a laminated bar instead of a nice Tsmura....



You know how hoss nad's are,,,get a little testy when ya poke em a bit ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon1212

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmph...I wooda thought a fella with a handle like "Left Hoss Nad" wooda hada thicka skin....good saw...if a runner....fair price...seen em go on ebay for $1/$200....bought one 4-5 yrs ago off ebay...$114 on the doorstep.....never did a tap to it...gas and oil is all...its the one I take to the island each fall and use around here the rest of the yr.....good unit...looks about the same as the one in the add...'cept mine has a laminated bar instead of a nice Tsmura....



Sorry, I was away for a bit. Thanks for providing a little more detail, and I'm going to go check it out tomorrow. Out here in Utah, anything decent (saw wise) is very rare. Once I start traveling up to Idaho I'll find a few more opportunities.


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> You know how hoss nad's are,,,get a little testy when ya poke em a bit ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Shouldn't you and the other Keebler Elves be off baking cookies, or something?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Sorry, I was away for a bit. Thanks for providing a little more detail, and I'm going to go check it out tomorrow. Out here in Utah, anything decent (saw wise) is very rare. Once I start traveling up to Idaho I'll find a few more opportunities.



Are those cacti really tough to cut down?


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Are those cacti really tough to cut down?



Not really, though they do take a long time to "season". Once dry, they tend to burn awfully fast.


----------



## farrell

You boys play nice now!


----------



## Jon1212

farrell said:


> You boys play nice now!



It's cool, Adam. Jerry is just breaking some eggs, and Ron, well he's just an old grump.:msp_wink:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Not really, though they do take a long time to "season". Once dry, they tend to burn awfully fast.



I have heard that they are juicy/pulpy inside and can be a bit fibrous.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Shouldn't you and the other Keebler Elves be off baking cookies, or something?



I aint an ELF !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I aint an ELF !!



Smurf`s are bigger.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

an blueher too....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> an blueher too....



Yep,..they be blue til it rains....


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I would like some input on bench top chain sharpeners
> 
> Didn't want to spend a lot of money on one
> 
> Once I get my shed up and a bench made I want to get one



I got the washer for the Northern Grinder if you get it.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I got the washer for the Northern Grinder if you get it.



That SS one i dont have ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Off to work............
> 
> Push green button!



Everytime I see that I think:

Machinists don't need rollercoasters for thrills.......they got rapid Z on a new program!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Everytime I see that I think:
> 
> Machinists don't need rollercoasters for thrills.......they got rapid Z on a new program!



Hmmm...I had a friend that had a rapid "Z"...back in th day....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep......the Chapel is a powerful place.....very few places you can feel.......the chapel at Angle Fire New Mexico is the same...a great sadness is all around.....



Standing outside the sound wall at Dachau........everyone in the car was suddenly quiet. 

Didn't know where we were. Everyone just quiet. 

Stood on the roof and looked over. Nothing has been done to it since the war. 

Humbling


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Everytime I see that I think:
> 
> Machinists don't need rollercoasters for thrills.......they got rapid Z on a new program!



Rapid Z?

I push a button and the whole machine goes into rapid! All six axis's as fast as they can go!!

Not pretty!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hmmm...I had a friend that had a rapid "Z"...back in th day....



A SB 240Z was considered rapid.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Standing outside the sound wall at Dachau........everyone in the car was suddenly quiet.
> 
> Stood on the roof and looked over. Nothing has been done to it since the war.
> 
> Humbling



I can only imagine........but yes.... the same kind of stuff..injustice done......suffering...grief......people do bad things to other people....that sucks.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> That SS one i dont have ??




Kwap!!!!! 

Do I owe you one!!??! Speak up!!

I got the attention span of a gnat.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Rapid Z?
> 
> I push a button and the whole machine goes into rapid! All six axis's as fast as they can go!!
> 
> Not pretty!



On a lathe that I ran, Z is the longest axis. ;-))


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Kwap!!!!!
> 
> Do I owe you one!!??! Speak up!!
> 
> I got the attention span of a gnat.



Dunno if you " OWE " me one but i have that grinder and not the washer


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I can only imagine........but yes.... the same kind of stuff..injustice done......suffering...grief......people do bad things to other people....that sucks.....



In a VW bug with wife, mother-in-law, grandmother-in-law, sister-in-law, daughter and myself. 

Of Mexican background. Never stopped talking. 

Got lost. Pulled up next to this sound wall and the car fell silent. 

One of the guys that worked for me told how his mother had escaped Dachau. 

Heah. Hits you. I'll visit the Chapel


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Dunno if you " OWE " me one but i have that grinder and not the washer



Tell me I said I'll send you one. 

Guilt. The gift that keeps on giving. Lol

How you been.


----------



## Cantdog

The chapel at Grand Pre has huge, sad, Acadian history unto itself..the beginning of the end for those folks......the one at Angle Fire is a Vietnam Memorial....same staggering feeling of grief......though far from Vietnam....


----------



## Stihl 041S

I have to visit the Vietnam Memorial in DC and look for some names.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The chapel at Grand Pre has huge, sad, Acadian history unto itself..the beginning of the end for those folks......the one at Angle Fire is a Vietnam Memorial....same staggering feeling of grief......though far from Vietnam....



The first time I walked upon the ground of Grand Pre I might have been 3-4 years old, didn`t know one thing about its history but immediately felt a heavy forlorn feeling come over me. Years later I began learning of its storied history.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The first time I walked upon the ground of Grand Pre I might have been 3-4 years old, didn`t know one thing about its history but immediately felt a heavy forlorn feeling come over me. Years later I began learning of its storied history.




Yeah...that is exactly what I'm talking about....even on a beautiful day.....hard place to be carefree.....beautiful spot, trees.....some planted by the Acadians 300 yrs ago...overlooking hundreds and hundreds of acres of still functioning dikeland reclaimed in the same time frame.....simple stuff..... but absolutely amazing at the same time.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...that is exactly what I'm talking about....even on a beautiful day.....hard place to be carefree.....beautiful spot, trees.....some planted by the Acadians 300 yrs ago...overlooking hundreds and hundreds of acres of still functioning dikeland reclaimed in the same time frame.....simple stuff..... but absolutely amazing at the same time.....



I find it strange and intriguing how a person can feel the things they do about a place they know nothing of. It has happened to me several times in life and only a couple of times I have found out what went on there many, many years before my time. This has happened without any prior information on these sites I have come upon.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I got the washer for the Northern Grinder if you get it.



Rob I could sure use one of them for my grinder !


----------



## tbone75

3 or 4 pages to catch up ! You guys making up for lost time !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rob I could sure use one of them for my grinder !



Yes dear..........;-))


----------



## tbone75

Messed with that MS250 for a while,swapped carbs. Stihl wouldn't run,so I just tore it all apart. Needed a bath real bad ! The bottom of the motor had 2 bolts loose ! No dang wonder it wouldn't run ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Messed with that MS250 for a while,swapped carbs. Stihl wouldn't run,so I just tore it all apart. Needed a bath real bad ! The bottom of the motor had 2 bolts loose ! No dang wonder it wouldn't run ! LOL



Air leaks take a lot of these little suckers out, the seals and fuel lines most of the time.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Air leaks take a lot of these little suckers out, the seals and fuel lines most of the time.



Got lucky with this one,stihl good shape inside !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got lucky with this one,stihl good shape inside !



I did 4 of them up but not any more lately.Three of them needed piston and rings.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I did 4 of them up but not any more lately.Three of them needed piston and rings.



The other 025 I have is scored,plus I have 2 more 021s ?? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just membered ! The 025 is also stuck ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just membered ! The 025 is also stuck ! LOL



The cylinders seem to clean up easily on them so a Meteor piston and rings put them back into working condition.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The cylinders seem to clean up easily on them so a Meteor piston and rings put them back into working condition.



Not sure I can get the 025 apart in one piece ! LOL But I have a spare motor. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not sure I can get the 025 apart in one piece ! LOL But I have a spare motor. LOL



If it is seized real bad then it might not come apart but usually they do.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If it is seized real bad then it might not come apart but usually they do.



I have 2 saws that won't come apart, Eeko 300 and Husky 445.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have 2 saws that won't come apart, Eeko 300 and Husky 445.



Only ones I ever seen not come apart were if wrist pins come out and get stuck into a port.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only ones I ever seen not come apart were if wrist pins come out and get stuck into a port.



Yep , that is a problem ! LOL


Back is getting to be to much,got to lay down.


Everyone have a good one !! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep , that is a problem ! LOL
> 
> 
> Back is getting to be to much,got to lay down.
> 
> 
> Everyone have a good one !! :msp_thumbup:



Nite John.

I got one apart that had a pin out into a port, I just cut the side out of the cylinder and punched the pin back over into the cylinder, it then came apart easily.


----------



## IEL

Got to rest up, saw fixing day tomorrow. Night guys.


----------



## Jon1212

G'Night you bunch of scrappy saw fixing fellas.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Lively dam bunch tonight......


----------



## Jon1212

Stihl 041S said:


> Lively dam bunch tonight......



Apparently there's a continent wide shortage of Geritol...........


----------



## tbone75

Where is all the SLACKERS this morning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Apparently there's a continent wide shortage of Geritol...........



You could share ya know ! :msp_mad:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Where is all the SLACKERS this morning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Right here...what you doing up so early???


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Right here...what you doing up so early???



Back said it wanted to get up. LOL


----------



## tbone75

The rest of me wants to go back to sleep !


----------



## Cantdog

Haven't been around as much lately......been packing in the hrs at work....took on a job to help out a friend.....his deadline got moved from July first to June first........I got 32 hrs in already this week...pretty ornate house....lotsa moulding everywhere......cedar shingling when it isn't raining......I need a new 4.3....and this job will pay for most, if not all of that...good timing for once...LOL!!! Got a half dozen saws to build and nearly all the parts to do them with.....but no time!!!! Daughter wants to go for her MC license so in my "spare" time I gotts ta dig out the Kazawakki, put in a new battery, get inspected and registered...should be good to go, check the oil and antifreeze, tire pressure etc......got it all ready for the road last spring but nobody rode it..maybe 100 miles....only got 2000 miles on it...kinda like a Hoosky 55.....good unit...get the job done....but lack lustre to run.....even with a 6 spd and a redline of 14,000....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Haven't been around as much lately......been packing in the hrs at work....took on a job to help out a friend.....his deadline got moved from July first to June first........I got 32 hrs in already this week...pretty ornate house....lotsa moulding everywhere......cedar shingling when it isn't raining......I need a new 4.3....and this job will pay for most, if not all of that...good timing for once...LOL!!! Got a half dozen saws to build and nearly all the parts to do them with.....but no time!!!! Daughter wants to go for her MC license so in my "spare" time I gotts ta dig out the Kazawakki, put in a new battery, get inspected and registered...should be good to go, check the oil and antifreeze, tire pressure etc......got it all ready for the road last spring but nobody rode it..maybe 100 miles....only got 2000 miles on it...kinda like a Hoosky 55.....good unit...get the job done....but lack lustre to run.....even with a 6 spd and a redline of 14,000....



I can see right where this is going !


Right to the old Harley ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Dang cold out there right now ! 30 something !


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Right here...what you doing up so early???



What she said .......BaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahah Ha


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I can see right where this is going !
> 
> 
> Right to the old Harley ! :hmm3grin2orange:




I think you're right......but as much as she may want it....I don't think she could start it.....kick start only....10:1 TRWs...ported heads, done on a flow bench in Colorado Springs...gotts ta know yer motors or you can be in for a bunch of kicking!! However her Mom is the only female to ever ride this bike....up front I meen....so ya never know...besides it'll be hers someday anyway...some things you just don't part with.......been riding that unit for 35 yrs....and hopefully a few more yet....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dang cold out there right now ! 30 something !




Yep they say we'll have that tonight/tomorrow.....build a fire tonight after work I guess.....


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin , that broken down Suub is back on side of the highway , less than a quarter mile fron the last spot LOL
Should I leave him your number on the windshield ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew! Hopefully I get some test this week to make up for this weekend....what a whirl wind. 




Jimmy


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin , that broken down Suub is back on side of the highway , less than a quarter mile fron the last spot LOL
> Should I leave him your number on the windshield ?



It must like that stretch of road......for sitting on........that is......No... I'm all set...unless it's a 1967/68 model 95/96....or Sonnett!!! Then I might be interested...LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Nope , not there to watch Suub races, not a stretch that you want to stop on , even to change a flat , just keep on going till you get to a "Safe" spot LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Nope , not there to watch Suub races, not a stretch that you want to stop on , even to change a flat , just keep on going till you get to a "Safe" spot LOL



Ouch......I hate places like that....probably had no choice.......or......shoulda put another Twonie's worth of gas in...LOL!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ladies. 

Off to start another week in the mines. Pretty sure the boss is about open he flood gates. So far its been "training" and learning me everything I need to know. But Friday before I left he told.me what territory I'd be assigned to, and who some of my account managers where......then he asked me what I thought should be the next step...here goes nothing!

Still excited about that Super Wiz 55. Nice strong saw, great comp, runs great. Next thing is to address the bow to see if it can be saved.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## roncoinc

Sun shining,,get to run a small saw today 
and haul brush ! 
i ever mention i HATE brush ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Sun shining,,get to run a small saw today
> and haul brush !
> i ever mention i HATE brush ??



Not that I recall:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Took one of them pills and got a little more sleep !

May be able to do something now !


----------



## tbone75

Off to another slow start today. Chance of rain they say ? Didn't know that ? Could be part of my problem ! Wish this rain would go away for a week or two , I could get back to building one or two saws a day ! This none in 4 days sucks ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slack slack slack SLACKERS !


----------



## tbone75

Tried to build me a fire , all I did was fill the house full of smoke ! SOB must be plugged up somewhere ? Burning fine last time I used it ? Had to throw water on it to get the smoke stopped ! Good thing it wasn't very warm yet !
Sure glad its warming back up ! Not fooling with it today.
All the doors and windows open with the furnace running. LOL Get the air moving inside to help get the smell out ! :bad_smelly:


----------



## tbone75

OL is out job hunting ! Dang woman don't want to take a break !

Wonder if me telling her she could help fix saws and mow grass had something to do with it ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> OL is out job hunting ! Dang woman don't want to take a break !
> 
> Wonder if me telling her she could help fix saws and mow grass had something to do with it ? :msp_rolleyes:



Good luck to her with her hunt.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Aggravating day here... submitted a proposal to widen a road for a contractor. The contractor issued a notice to proceed and we completed the project in a timely fashion. Now before he'll process my pay application, he wants 8 spread sheets filled out to justify my price! :msp_angry: 

I'll fill them out but if he holds my pay app up much longer.. Wal-Mart will have a notice of intent to file lien, normally makes the contractor pay up quickly.


----------



## tbone75

Just got 2 LARGE boxes from Jimmy ! Not sure if I should hose them down ? :msp_scared:

He said he sent a surprise ? Don't think its a mini-mac , he likes them ! 




If I don't come back within an hour , send help ! :msp_mellow:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I need pictures of your face as you open the box with the "PH" on the corner! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I think John will have a new favorite... :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I need pictures of your face as you open the box with the "PH" on the corner! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Guess what box I opened first ! :ah:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Guess what box I opened first ! :ah:



Well what is it?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I think John will have a new favorite... :msp_razz:



You ever been in a box war ? :msp_razz:

Now how do i get even for this chit ? Mini-Mac won't freaking work ! :msp_confused:


Pay backs can be a real beach ! :biggrinbounce2:


Stihl got more cats ? Live trap is ready too ? Got a few more ideas already ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Not NEAR as bad as a mini-mac !


----------



## farrell

Uh-oh!:msp_ohmy:

Jimmy's in trouble!:msp_tongue:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohh cats.. we went and got a kitten yesterday for the MIL from the shelter. 



John's gonna be Strokin'... nothing like a little power stroke to keep the bench held down! It even came with new parts and bar and chain... uttahere2:


----------



## tbone75

Last 2 of these I had , got them running and gave them away ! That wasn't easy ! Fixing yes,getting rid of them NO !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohh cats.. we went and got a kitten yesterday for the MIL from the shelter.
> 
> 
> 
> John's gonna be Strokin'... nothing like a little power stroke to keep the bench held down! It even came with new parts and bar and chain... uttahere2:



Stihl thinking ?



No easy for me !


To much cotton candy ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Last 2 of these I had , got them running and gave them away ! That wasn't easy ! Fixing yes,getting rid of them NO !



ROFL! That's the best it's ever looked... on someone else's bench! 

Everything else make it safe and sound John?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Stihl thinking ?
> 
> 
> 
> No easy for me !
> 
> 
> To much cotton candy ! :hmm3grin2orange:



You gotta send him somtin so foul so rotten so disgusting that he will never send a gag gift again!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> ROFL! That's the best it's ever looked... on someone else's bench!
> 
> Everything else make it safe and sound John?



Sure did ! Kinda gets you off the hook. LOL 3 out of 4 isn't to bad ! LOL


----------



## farrell

I have one for him John!

It's somtin you sent me!

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You gotta send him somtin so foul so rotten so disgusting that he will never send a gag gift again!



Going to take my time on this one ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Sure did ! Kinda gets you off the hook. LOL 3 out of 4 isn't to bad ! LOL



Hey just think of it as a space taker in that box. Bet you don't get many double boxed Homelite Rangers do you? Can't have the US Box Masher service hurting it!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I have one for him John!
> 
> It's somtin you sent me!
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



That would be a good start !


But you ASKED for that thing ! :msp_confused:


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

The coversation went like this at my house:

-Honey I'm getting rid of 4 chainsaws.

-What are you getting?

-Just one saw... 

-I think you are up to something.. but you are getting rid of 4.



Ohh yeah.. thanks for the 350 John! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey just think of it as a space taker in that box. Bet you don't get many double boxed Homelite Rangers do you? Can't have the US Box Masher service hurting it!



You could have got ONE bigger box ! Or one big and one little ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> The coversation went like this at my house:
> 
> -Honey I'm getting rid of 4 chainsaws.
> 
> -What are you getting?
> 
> -Just one saw...
> 
> -I think you are up to something.. but you are getting rid of 4.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yeah.. thanks for the 350 John! :msp_thumbup:



Ya do know you got the short straw ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> You could have got ONE bigger box ! Or one big and one little ! :msp_razz:



Yeah.. but look at what the shipping was on those boxes compared to what* A *saw costs.. like $5.00 more. In this case it was worth $5.00 just for the aggravation. I can't pitch a saw that will run... that one will probably run with some Tygon and a trip or two through the USC.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That would be a good start !
> 
> 
> But you ASKED for that thing ! :msp_confused:
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I'm pretty sure I did not..........

My buddy thot bout fixin it?

Good learning experience for him!

He totaled his car on the interstate last nite...............fuzzy whitetail deer @ 70mph!

So his project may have to wait?


----------



## tbone75

The good stuff !



Thanks Jimmy !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Ya do know you got the short straw ?



Nah.. it was a good deal. Those saws had been in my way for way too long. I don't have free time that I wish I did. I keep 3 acres at my house maintained, and an acre at my in-laws/my rental house. This weekend for example I spent over half the weekend 40 miles from my house working on stuff for them and got all of my yard mowed, trimmed, trash hauled, scrap sold, etc. I have a 372 and 288 in boxes with all new seals, bearings, etc waiting to go back together. Those saws would be YEARS getting to them. I also have a stack of Gravely tractors to work on and a tandem axle trailer to build. Mix in the wife wanting some kids....I'm out of time. Too many projects. We took 3 hrs on Sunday to ride the Buell for a bit. Very relaxing just to wind down through the country and enjoy. Turned on Willie's Road House on the XM and listened to Patsy Cline, Merle, etc and let the breeze blow. I keep busy and am glad you'll enjoy them. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I'm pretty sure I did not..........
> 
> My buddy thot bout fixin it?
> 
> Good learning experience for him!
> 
> He totaled his car on the interstate last nite...............fuzzy whitetail deer @ 70mph!
> 
> So his project may have to wait?



You sure did say you wanted it ! The Pit Bull will back me up ! LOL And Ron and Jerry too !

Now that sucks ! I quit counting how many I have hit at 30 , several years and more deer ago !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> The good stuff !
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jimmy !



Vac test that 36.. it's got a leak somewhere. Will run but doesn't hold tune at all... 

The 3300 will run with a prime. Kit and some Tygon/filter and she'll be a runner. Bar has some life left in it too. 

That 55.. it's cut a lot of wood. Probably a top end on that one.. never looked. 

They should keep you busy for a few more days!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You sure did say you wanted it ! The Pit Bull will back me up ! LOL And Ron and Jerry too !
> 
> Now that sucks ! I quit counting how many I have hit at 30 , several years and more deer ago !



Maybe I did?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yeah.. but look at what the shipping was on those boxes compared to what* A *saw costs.. like $5.00 more. In this case it was worth $5.00 just for the aggravation. I can't pitch a saw that will run... that one will probably run with some Tygon and a trip or two through the USC.



That shipping sucked ! Gonna have to make some of this back up to you. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> That shipping sucked ! Gonna have to make some of this back up to you. :msp_sneaky:



I'm not worried about it. I'm happy, you're happy! There will be other saws in the future... ofcourse you may box up some dog turds or 3 month old SPAM and send it to me... well you wouldn't waste SPAM.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Vac test that 36.. it's got a leak somewhere. Will run but doesn't hold tune at all...
> 
> The 3300 will run with a prime. Kit and some Tygon/filter and she'll be a runner. Bar has some life left in it too.
> 
> That 55.. it's cut a lot of wood. Probably a top end on that one.. never looked.
> 
> They should keep you busy for a few more days!



LMAO !! Going to be a long time before I can get to them ! But I will ! I like them 3300s !! Only have 6 non runners I think ? LOL
Got another 55 and a half too !
The 36 ? May play with it first ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> LMAO !! Going to be a long time before I can get to them ! But I will ! I like them 3300s !! Only have 6 non runners I think ? LOL
> Got another 55 and a half too !
> The 36 ? May play with it first ?



Should be fesh kit in that carb. Recoil spring needs an end formed on it. I heat them cherry and then roll them with needle nose pliers and let them air cool. Seems to work well when the end breaks off like that one. Like I said... I didn't mess with any of them at all.. more time spent draining them than anything.

36 is about the right size for a Grandpa Slug!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm not worried about it. I'm happy, you're happy! There will be other saws in the future... ofcourse you may box up some dog turds or 3 month old SPAM and send it to me... well you wouldn't waste SPAM.



Seems to lots of dead possums,coons and chucks around here ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Seems to lots of dead possums,coons and chucks around here ? :msp_w00t:



Reminds me of an old song


My children are hungry, my dog needs a bone.
I'm out of a job now, so I'm just drivin' home.
An hour after sundown, when what to my delight,
There's five pounds of possum in my headlights tonight.

cho: There's five pounds of possum in my headlights tonight.
If I can just run him over, every thing will be all right.
We'll have some possum gravy, oh what a beautiful sight;
There's five pounds of possum in my headlights tonight.

Won't have to clean no chicken, won't have to open no cans.
Just a little bit closer, and I'll have him in my hands.
I think the time has come now, to go from "dim" to "bright."
There's five pounds of possum in my headlights tonight.


----------



## IEL

reminds me of one I heard on car talk. Roadkill stew.


No saws today, my dad is in the hospital with very bad flu. To put it in context, he would go to work with pneumonia. And he is the boss! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

Got the 490 parts today ! Real nice stuff too !

Plus got a bar cover ,couple plugs and a chain gauge free.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> reminds me of one I heard on car talk. Roadkill stew.
> 
> 
> No saws today, my dad is in the hospital with very bad flu. To put it in context, he would go to work with pneumonia. And he is the boss! :msp_ohmy:



Dang ! Sure hope he gets better soon !


----------



## tbone75

I better not let Robin get to close to them bar covers ! His jeans would thank me ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Only saws I have touched today is the ones I pulled out of the boxes !


Super Slug ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Opened a box from Jimmy , all I did was fill the house full of smoke ! SOB must be plugged up somewhere ? Burning muh eyes out ! ? Had to throw water on it to get the smoke stopped ! Good thing it wasn't very warm yet !
> Sure glad its warming back up ! Not fooling with it today.
> All the doors and windows open with the furnace running. LOL Get the air moving inside to help get the smell out ! :bad_smelly:



Yup , bad things happen with them boxes of PeeYouHusquees .....

Ron , I clicked on the "Like" button so you could "Like" haulin brush .....

Jimmy .........You da Man !!!!

Geoff , I hope your old man recovers fast .


----------



## jimdad07

Why am I having to fire up the wood stove in the middle of May? 64*F (the *F is for you extreme northern guys) in this house when I hust got home. Not right at all, glad I didn't plant the whole garden yet. BTW, nice Homelite you got today John!


----------



## dancan

John , ask your doc about ratio-Fentanyl .......


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Why am I having to fire up the wood stove in the middle of May? 64*F (the *F is for you extreme northern guys) in this house when I hust got home. Not right at all, glad I didn't plant the whole garden yet. BTW, nice Homelite you got today John!



I stihl have your address ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , ask your doc about ratio-Fentanyl .......



I will look that up before I ask ! LOL


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Why am I having to fire up the wood stove in the middle of May? 64*F (the *F is for you extreme northern guys) in this house when I hust got home. Not right at all, glad I didn't plant the whole garden yet. BTW, nice Homelite you got today John!



Hey , I'm old enough to know what the *F meens ,Eff when translated to Canadian . ........:hmm3grin2orange:
Snowed somewhere in Ontario yesterday , seams to go with "It'll be a cold day in hell when I cheer for the Toronto MapleLeafs ........."


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I will look that up before I ask ! LOL



Look it up , I got it in a care package of stuff ......


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got the 490 parts today ! Real nice stuff too !
> 
> Plus got a bar cover ,couple plugs and a chain gauge free.



It sez 590 ??


----------



## tbone75

Hard to get back at JimBob , he use to thank me for sending mini-macs ! Plus his CAD is stihl in the I'll take anything stage. :hmm3grin2orange:

Just have to set the live trap I guess. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey , I'm old enough to know what the *F meens ,Eff when translated to Canadian . ........:hmm3grin2orange:
> Snowed somewhere in Ontario yesterday , seams to go with "It'll be a cold day in hell when I cheer for the Toronto MapleLeafs ........."



I hope you dont !!

the playin Bostohn.........


----------



## dancan

Well ......It did snow .....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It sez 590 ??



It don't now ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well ......It did snow .....



:msp_razz:

Feels like it could here !


----------



## roncoinc

I had FUN today !! :msp_tongue:

got rid of enuf brush to cut some of the stem..

used four saws playin around..

started with my two ryobi's,,
both died on me 
emptied the mix from the first one into the second one and noticed the fuel filter had fallen off.
dang EFF-n-all !!

second one died so i emptied the mix into another saw,,noticed the fuel filter looking at me ??
one of the MAJOR probs with these saws is the fuel line is so stiff when they put em together the fiter stays at the top,gets funny results,forgot i didnt replace the fuel line on this one..
next on list of many..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I had FUN today !! :msp_tongue:
> 
> got rid of enuf brush to cut some of the stem..
> 
> used four saws playin around..
> 
> started with my two ryobi's,,
> both died on me
> emptied the mix from the first one into the second one and noticed the fuel filter had fallen off.
> dang EFF-n-all !!
> 
> second one died so i emptied the mix into another saw,,noticed the fuel filter looking at me ??
> one of the MAJOR probs with these saws is the fuel line is so stiff when they put em together the fiter stays at the top,gets funny results,forgot i didnt replace the fuel line on this one..
> next on list of many..



I can send ya a Homelite to replace them ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

SO,,,,,,,,,,,,,, pouring the mix into another saw i noticed the mix looked ,,,,,,,,,, kinda,,,,,,,, brown ?????????
i use jonsered oil,,kinda blue colored,,part synth and part dino..
all the mix out of the saws and run dry..PITA !
fresh gas and made up 2 1/2 gal's new mix..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I can send ya a Homelite to replace them ! :hmm3grin2orange:



NO thanks !!
all they need is new fuel lines !!
dang effinall !!


----------



## tbone75

Turkey breast , mashed taters,gravy & corn fer supper ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NO thanks !!
> all they need is new fuel lines !!
> dang effinall !!



I haven't seen any fuel line it won't eat yet ? Do they make any ?


----------



## roncoinc

SO,,,,new mix and on to the next saw..

thot of you John when i used it . 













Made about a dozen cuts and i noticed no spikes on this saw ?????

I even used a rag to fuel and oil it up and set it on so it wouldnt get scratched !!

no way gonna rub that paint against wood !!

they make spikes for these ????

Robin ?? Jerry ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> SO,,,,new mix and on to the next saw..
> 
> thot of you John when i used it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made about a dozen cuts and i noticed no spikes on this saw ?????
> 
> I even used a rag to fuel and oil it up and set it on so it wouldnt get scratched !!
> 
> no way gonna rub that paint against wood !!
> 
> they make spikes for these ????
> 
> Robin ?? Jerry ??



Not sure if mine have any or not ? Gots to go look now !


----------



## tbone75

My 490 or 5000Plus don't have any ! :msp_confused:


----------



## roncoinc

DUMMY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i just realized i had a real good test log i could have brot 50 ft to the shop !!!!!

20 in red oak be real good to test in 

but i cut it up 

other stem may be same size ?? . 

even 18 in red oak be good for testing .


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> SO,,,,new mix and on to the next saw..
> 
> thot of you John when i used it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made about a dozen cuts and i noticed no spikes on this saw ?????
> 
> I even used a rag to fuel and oil it up and set it on so it wouldnt get scratched !!
> 
> no way gonna rub that paint against wood !!
> 
> they make spikes for these ????
> 
> Robin ?? Jerry ??



Yes they make/ made bucking spikes for those.

http://s30387.gridserver.com/partsDiagrams/Jonsered 490 and 590.pdf


----------



## tbone75

Frost again tonight !

Dinner time ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> DUMMY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i just realized i had a real good test log i could have brot 50 ft to the shop !!!!!
> 
> 20 in red oak be real good to test in
> 
> but i cut it up
> 
> other stem may be same size ?? .
> 
> even 18 in red oak be good for testing .



I know of a saw builder that occasionally shoots videos testing in what appears to be rotten pine. I guess he thinks it looks more impressive?:msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

The rotten pine cookie cutting shows off the chip clearing ability of the clutch cover , real important when cutting rotten pine .....


----------



## roncoinc

Next saw.......................

getting into the 20 in stuff.............

372 i put a BB top end on,,,75cc.

i think i posted pix in this thread when i ported it..

HOLY CHIT !!!!!

i think i got a second favoriteist saw !!

this thing cut thru 20in with the bar buried like ,,,,,, like,,,, in like 10 seconds !!

squeeze the trigger and it wants to jump out of your hands !!

never cut wood with it before,,tag said " tune in wood "...

Forgot to do that i wuz havin so much fun . 

Wish i could member what i did


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> The rotten pine cookie cutting shows off the chip clearing ability of the clutch cover , real important when cutting rotten pine .....



I know, right? LOL!!!!


I see you are still under _modified duties_, how's your leg coming along?


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Yes they make/ made bucking spikes for those.
> 
> http://s30387.gridserver.com/partsDiagrams/Jonsered 490 and 590.pdf



Hey tnx Mr. left nad .


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> I know of a saw builder that occasionally shoots videos testing in what appears to be rotten pine. I guess he thinks it looks more impressive?:msp_confused:



You saw my vidio's ???


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> Hey tnx Mr. left nad .



You are most welcome, my happy go lucky blue friend.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> You are most welcome, my happy go lucky blue friend.



Well,thats better than en ELF anyway !! LOL !!!

now to find a couple or three for the saws i have .


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> You saw my vidio's ???



Awkward! I never told these guys about that weird stuff you PM'd me.

No, I was referring to someone from the Midwest. He lives near the River of Tears, and he uses a lot of Kleenex.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Awkward! I never told these guys about that weird stuff you PM'd me.
> 
> No, I was referring to someone from the Midwest. He lives near the River of Tears, and he uses a lot of Kleenex.



Well,,keep it tween us,,dont want anybody gettin jealouse ! .


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> Well,,keep it tween us,,dont want anybody gettin jealouse ! .



Agreed! That's why I'm using proper punctuation, and capitalization. It'll confuse the rest of these guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Agreed! That's why I'm using proper punctuation, and capitalization. It'll confuse the rest of these guys.



Spell check ,huh?


----------



## dancan

Jon1212 said:


> I know, right? LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> I see you are still under _modified duties_, how's your leg coming along?



Yup , modified .
Flat ground travel is fine most of the time , uneven ground is a challenge but it still improving and I can notice change every two to three weeks as the range of flexibility in the ankle gets better , still need more strength , the only way I could carry a 5 gal gas can a quarter mile is if it was on wheels and flat ground .

Met a new costumer , younger fellow , he was walking with a cane and limping , he told me he fell off scaffolding last July , broke both ankles and bones in both feet , one worse than the other , he thinks they have to go in on one ankle and fuse it next month .
I gave him my spiffy folding cane , he liked it .
I aint got it that bad .


----------



## dancan

Geez , I feel like John , I ate too much lobstah chowdah , moovin around like a slug ......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey tnx Mr. left nad .



I need 2 of them ! For now . :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I stihl have your address ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Good! I've still got yours too!







tbone75 said:


> Hard to get back at JimBob , he use to thank me for sending mini-macs ! Plus his CAD is stihl in the I'll take anything stage. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Just have to set the live trap I guess. :hmm3grin2orange:




I am past the anything point.....I think.






tbone75 said:


> I can send ya a Homelite to replace them ! :hmm3grin2orange:





Ohh that's low.....






Jimmy


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got a box in the mail today!!....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Good! I've still got yours too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am past the anything point.....I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh that's low.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



LOW ! You sent it to me ! Dang Ol Phart !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got a box in the mail today!!....



Hope it was from me ?

If it is , don't let Dan have that carb till he sends my stuff out ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I have your stuff in a box at the shop , this weeks mission , the dead seagull is really smelly now ....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Geez , I feel like John , I ate too much lobstah chowdah , moovin around like a slug ......



I have peanut butter pie for later too ! My Step-Daughter made it for me ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Yep , she likes me ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I have your stuff in a box at the shop , this weeks mission , the dead seagull is really smelly now ....



He will be good and dried up by the time it gets here ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Just add water ....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hope it was from me ?
> 
> If it is , don't let Dan have that carb till he sends my stuff out ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Ok,..ifn its in there.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,..ifn its in there.



Never know , could have got lost ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never know , could have got lost ? LOL



I will find out when I open it up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will add,.. that box looks like Fort Knox. Don`t think anything could escape outa it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will find out when I open it up.



Take yer time , make him wait ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will add,.. that box looks like Fort Knox. Don`t think anything could escape outa it.



Good ! That cat for Dan will stihl be in there !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good ! That cat for Dan will stihl be in there !



Ok,..if there is a cat in there its for Dan.


----------



## dancan

5 bucks says my rat will take the cat .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> 5 bucks says my rat will take the cat .



I will take that and five on the cat !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 5 bucks says my rat will take the cat .



Give the poor cat a couple days to recoop ! Been a long ride !


----------



## tbone75

Better keep the rat away from the box when its opened ! The cat will be ready to tear the chit out of anything ! Want to give the rat a little chance ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin !







Sounds pretty cheep .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Better keep the rat away from the box when its opened ! The cat will be ready to tear the chit out of anything ! Want to give the LITTLE RAT a chance ! LOL



there,,,thats betterer,,


----------



## tbone75

Watching a J-Red 670 on flea bay not far from me. Says its likely blowed up ? Guessing it would least need a piston. I can save the 30 bucks shipping ! LOL Asked if I could pick it up to save shipping,he says OK. Just not sure how much I want to give for it ? Its in pretty fair shape.


----------



## dancan

Thot you were cutting back on the saws ???


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> there,,,thats betterer,,



:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Thot you were cutting back on the saws ???



That one is a little different ! Been looking for one of them ! LOL

I have cut back ! Haven't bought a saw for over a week ! Only 2 or 3 in the last 3 weeks ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey Robin !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty cheep .



Hes working off that new boat motor !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Watching a J-Red 670 on flea bay not far from me. Says its likely blowed up ? Guessing it would least need a piston. I can save the 30 bucks shipping ! LOL Asked if I could pick it up to save shipping,he says OK. Just not sure how much I want to give for it ? Its in pretty fair shape.



$200 max.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> $200 max.



More than I thought! LOL Just have to wait and see ? Not sure I want to go over 150.00 ?


----------



## tbone75

I see the Ol Chicken picker ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dang that pie was good ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

One hour to go on the 670 , stihl thinking ? LOL I bet I can get it for 150.00 ! LOL


I hope? LOL

Only 30 min drive for me to pick it up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> One hour to go on the 670 , stihl thinking ? LOL I bet I can get it for 150.00 ! LOL
> 
> 
> I hope? LOL
> 
> Only 30 min drive for me to pick it up.



If you can get it for $150 you will be doing very well. Saws do go for more up here though so hope you get it for less than $200.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty cheep .




I'm all set...juzzz got my 45 yr old Saab 95/96 factory manual today......there...that more like it!!! Enough of those "comic book" manuals....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you can get it for $150 you will be doing very well. Saws do go for more up here though so hope you get it for less than $200.



There is a J-Red dealer somewhere around Zanesville,just don't know where yet ? I will find it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I just hope that J-Red dealer has been there the last 50 years ! LOL Could find some real goodies ! But no idea how long its been there ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I just hope that J-Red dealer has been there the last 50 years ! LOL Could find some real goodies ! But no idea how long its been there ?



I like cleaning out the NOS parts in places like that.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jonsered 670 Chainsaw with 20" Bar Chain | eBay


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like cleaning out the NOS parts in places like that.....LOL



Got my fingers crossed ! Hope to find it this week ? Need to catch a friend who knows where its at !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jonsered 670 Chainsaw with 20" Bar Chain | eBay



Looks real good, not beat to death at all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks real good, not beat to death at all.



Was hoping our resident J-Reds Guru would chime in on it ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks real good, not beat to death at all.



Don't look to bad,think it says Champ on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Was hoping our resident J-Reds Guru would chime in on it ? LOL



He`s lurking, see him down there....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't look to bad,think it says Champ on it.



It is, can also tell by the high back end on the airfilter cover.


----------



## tbone75

Dang it I don't want to give 200 for it ! :msp_razz:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang it I don't want to give 200 for it ! :msp_razz:
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



We will see how high it goes,..bid enough to cover what you feel comfortable paying for it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We will see how high it goes,..bid enough to cover what you feel comfortable paying for it.



I have been looking for one of them for a while ! At the right price that is ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not very high yet but the real bids come in the last 15 seconds.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Jonsered 670 Chainsaw with 20" Bar Chain | eBay




Snipers paradise.........nice unit...to good for me.....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is, can also tell by the high back end on the airfilter cover.



All 670s have the same tall air filter cover..........early or late.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

$150.07 not bad at all.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> LOW ! You sent it to me ! Dang Ol Phart !



It was just packing material! Besides there was a 3300 in that box....




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Got it , 150.07 !


----------



## Cantdog

U get it John???


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> $150.07 not bad at all.



Right what I was hoping !!

Now to see when I can pick it up ?


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!! U did!!!! Thrillin ain't it!!! LOLOLOLOL!!!! Nice looking unit ...me thinks!! Congrats!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!! U did!!!! Thrillin ain't it!!! LOLOLOLOL!!!! Nice looking unit ...me thinks!! Congrats!!!



Real happy it close nuff to go pick it up ! Think I will like this one a lot ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Its that good luck Ranger!




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Its that good luck Ranger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Ranger ! Got 2 of them turds ! One don't run , the other don't drive ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

My SIL wanted to read the directions on the one. Ya know , Flip Over Read Directions ! LOL The other was Found On Road Dead ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well I think you said it all there John.




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Put all neew frontend parts in the rolled one,tried to have it lined up. Nope,frame is bent just a little. just need to take it down the road 2 miles to have that fixed. The old body shop I started at when I was 18 ! LOL Stayed a year then started my own ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!! U did!!!! Thrillin ain't it!!! LOLOLOLOL!!!! Nice looking unit ...me thinks!! Congrats!!!



Thanks Robin ! That tells me bunches ! Plus what Jerry said,I am sure I did OK !


----------



## Cantdog

I think ya done good John.........I'm folding my tent....sea yas in th morning.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Put all neew frontend parts in the rolled one,tried to have it lined up. Nope,frame is bent just a little. just need to take it down the road 2 miles to have that fixed. The old body shop I started at when I was 18 ! LOL Stayed a year then started my own ! LOL



Ever work a Black Jack?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ever work a Black Jack?



Nope , never heard of one ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I think ya done good John.........I'm folding my tent....sea yas in th morning.........



Nite Robin


----------



## Jon1212

Excuse me, Mr. King. How close are you to the Valley of Tears?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Excuse me, Mr. King. How close are you to the Valley of Tears?



Never heard of it ?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Never heard of it ?



PM sent with GPS coordinates.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> PM sent with GPS coordinates.



OK smarty pants ! Never been there ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Evening fellars!

Congrats on the saw John!

My uncle has one of them 

I need to get a hold of it needs rebuilt

I'm goin after super turkey in the mornin 

He was in the field again today


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening fellars!
> 
> Congrats on the saw John!
> 
> My uncle has one of them
> 
> I need to get a hold of it needs rebuilt
> 
> I'm goin after super turkey in the mornin
> 
> He was in the field again today



What are you waiting on ? Just blast his azz !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> What are you waiting on ? Just blast his azz !



He is a smart ol'bird

Not sure where he sleeps

Rarely gobbles


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> He is a smart ol'bird
> 
> Not sure where he sleeps
> 
> Rarely gobbles



Can't be that far from where you see him?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Can't be that far from where you see him?



I'm sure it's close


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I'm sure it's close



Keep after him,got to get lucky sometime ! LOL


TIME !!!!


----------



## farrell

May have to pull out heavy artillery?

Nite John!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> May have to pull out heavy artillery?
> 
> Nite John!



Night John. 

Hey adam. 

Is it rifle or shotgun ??


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' All.............U.......... ZZZzzzzzlackerZZZZzzzzzz!!!!!! 'Specially "that guy" whose a whole hr ahead....I ain't namin' names either Dan......


----------



## dancan

Mmmm , coffee


----------



## dancan

Excuses ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Excuses ?




Naaaa......


----------



## Cantdog

I received my "new" manual for the 68 Saab 95/96 yesterday......old...kinda beatup ....but all there and very readable......what a difference between a factory service manual and the "Comic Book" manuals like the Chiltons and Clymers Saab manuals the guy gave me with the car!! The comic books both showed the internal clutch adjustment screw right next to the clutch slave.....I hunted and hunted but could not find a darn thing that looked even close all around the slave????? Nope.... Factory book shows it on the complete other side of the bell housing....easy to spot once you are looking on the correct side of the car.....#%^^&#&@@^^ing comic books!!!!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

That real manual is money well spent. Is the old Saab on the mainland, yet?


----------



## dancan

Might want to get ahold of one of the Swede members for a parts connection .


----------



## dancan

You could offer to trade some antique J'red parts for antique Suub parts .....


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Night John.
> 
> Hey adam.
> 
> Is it rifle or shotgun ??



Spring is shotgun or bow

Fall is shotgun bow rifle

Hey rob!


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!

Cold here!

Had to put on the the insulated deer huntin camo this mornin for turkey huntin


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> You could offer to trade some antique J'red parts for antique Suub parts .....



LOL!! That would work for me!


----------



## Cantdog

Mill_wannabe said:


> That real manual is money well spent. Is the old Saab on the mainland, yet?



No.... probably be the end of Aug as I will have to be running a couple barge trips then......real spendy .....$1,000.00 per trip so you try to get as much stuff on or off as possible per trip. I'll be taking a CJ7 over on the trip I bring the Saab back on. Perhaps by then we can find others that need/want a barge trip around the same time to share expenses.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ladies. Hard to believe its already the 4th week of this new job. Still waiting on the united States parcel service. Bryce is usually pretty quick getting stuff out. Second new clutch drum I've bought from in a week.....one for the 480 and one for the 041. Both new in box oregons both with replaceable rim drives and both were under 15 bucks.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Too early here..... Can't sleep....


----------



## roncoinc

Hhmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,............

seems like the spikes John and i need also fit Jred 40,45,49....


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Hhmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,............
> 
> seems like the spikes John and i need also fit Jred 40,45,49....



Jonsered 2041 2045 2050 506014901 Spike Dog HUSQVARNA 40 45 49 NOS


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jonsered 2041 2045 2050 506014901 Spike Dog HUSQVARNA 40 45 49 NOS



I have a couple 2050s , not sure if the spikes are there ? Not likely.


----------



## tbone75

Chance of T-Storms all week ! UGH


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have a couple 2050s , not sure if the spikes are there ? Not likely.



check and see.

i may have a husky 40 to try ?


----------



## tbone75

Pick up my 670 today after 4pm , bout 20 miles away. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> check and see.
> 
> i may have a husky 40 to try ?



I have a Husky 45 too , don't know if it has a spike or not either ?


----------



## tbone75

Need a spike for my 116Si too ! Not sure I have one in the pile ? LOL Could be !


----------



## tbone75

Had to do some coon hunting last night. Went to let a cat out at 1am,had 2 big ones right at the back porch! They won't be back ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The cat changed its mind too ! LOL Never bugged me the rest of the night ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

May be noon before I can go dig for spikes , feel bout the same as the last 5 days. LOL

Dang rainy weather !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Six posts, all by yourself this morning .


----------



## IEL

looks like John is keeping this going today.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I want to help...but they are making me work on a squeal ts420. 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I want to help...but they are making me work on a squeal ts420.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



You ever happen to run across a Partner 750 muffler or other parts let me know !
And Stihl TS700 parts ! Not sure whats missing on the Stihl ? Maybe nothing but a piston ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Six posts, all by yourself this morning .



Ron had ONE ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> looks like John is keeping this going today.



Only cause I can't get off my flippy cap !


Hows your Dad doing ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> You ever happen to run across a Partner 750 muffler or other parts let me know !
> And Stihl TS700 parts ! Not sure whats missing on the Stihl ? Maybe nothing but a piston ?



Let me look. Those saws just aren't supported around here but they also are hard on mufflers. Two I've seen, got new mufflers. Strange as I would rather work on them and they go MUCH longer between servicing. They also have a much better air filter setup in my opinion.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Let me look. Those saws just aren't supported around here but they also are hard on mufflers. Two I've seen, got new mufflers. Strange as I would rather work on them and they go MUCH longer between servicing. They also have a much better air filter setup in my opinion.



I have a Makita 6400 chop saw too,been sitting here over a year , haven't even looked at it ! I have a good OEM P&C for it,if it needs it ? LOL
Had a Partner 650 or 700 ? Fixed it up and let my Nephew have it to play with. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Doing two carbs this morning.
one a Zama C1T !! H-235,only one i could find from BC canada.
other C1Q,should have a kit for that,in USC now..

to bad Randy missed all thr fun yestday,works less than 10 miles from me.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Doing two carbs this morning.
> one a Zama C1T !! H-235,only one i could find from BC canada.
> other C1Q,should have a kit for that,in USC now..
> 
> to bad Randy missed all thr fun yestday,works less than 10 miles from me.



Ron is working on saws today ! :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

2 pain pills and 2 Mt-Dews I think I can get moving now !

Bout time to call that doc I guess. Should have before now ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright... enough paper work and sh..... stuff. I'm going out in the sun for bit. Capin' Slug.. keep it on the first page please! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Slug is headed to the shop !

Someone else better help keep us on page one ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## greendohn

*Not Exactly Chainsaw,,*

Not stirring the pot,,BUT, the chevy s-10 grill got tore off the front of my dodge1500 4x4, back in the woods.
The ride has gotten horrible, it's lacking power and the stereo aint as loud,,

I really need to get that grill put back on my truck before I cut any more fire wood,, :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

You guys need Jonsereds Spikes?????? How many???


I don't think the ones for the 490/590 are the same as the 49sp.....my IPL for the 490 lists..... 506 01 49 01 ......the 49 and ALL the other Jonsereds have 504 55 06 00....'course those are just a red Partner.....so I doubt they take the same spikes...looks like they may fit the Husqvarna 49 etc.....


----------



## farrell

Afternoon gentlemen!

Mowed the grass

Run the tractor low and gas

Now it sounds like its missing and it's backfiring through exhaust

Smooths out at idle if choke is on

Think one of the jets in the carb is plugged?

Time figure out how to rebuild a mower carb I guess


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron had ONE ! LOL



You had six after his only one>


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Afternoon gentlemen!
> 
> Mowed the grass
> 
> Run the tractor low and gas
> 
> Now it sounds like its missing and it's backfiring through exhaust
> 
> Smooths out at idle if choke is on
> 
> Think one of the jets in the carb is plugged?
> 
> Time figure out how to rebuild a mower carb I guess



Nothing to it, just clean out the central jet. No diaphragms or gaskets, just one seal at the carb bowl. I remember servicing 20 or more a day during the spring rush....LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nothing to it, just clean out the central jet. No diaphragms or gaskets, just one seal at the carb bowl. I remember servicing 20 or more a day during the spring rush....LOL



Do I need to buy a kit of some sort for it Jerry?

It's a briggs & stratton 20hp intek ohv v-twin from 1997

Not sure of the carb make

From what I read online maybe a nikki?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Do I need to buy a kit of some sort for it Jerry?
> 
> It's a briggs & stratton 20hp intek ohv v-twin from 1997
> 
> Not sure of the carb make
> 
> From what I read online maybe a nikki?



They almost never need a kit, even heavily varnished carbs usually clean up. Seen a few that we had to find a float for but they were old school ones with cork floats. The solid plastic like floats never seen them get soggy. The needle valves and float arms can get sticky but a little cleanup in Kleen Flo or any type carb cleaner put them back into usable condition.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> They almost never need a kit, even heavily varnished carbs usually clean up. Seen a few that we had to find a float for but they were old school ones with cork floats. The solid plastic like floats never seen them get soggy. The needle valves and float arms can get sticky but a little cleanup in Kleen Flo or any type carb cleaner put them back into usable condition.



Thanks Jerry!


----------



## jimdad07

No snow today. Getting ready for wood cutting this weekend.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I received my "new" manual for the 68 Saab 95/96 yesterday......old...kinda beatup ....but all there and very readable......what a difference between a factory service manual and the "Comic Book" manuals like the Chiltons and Clymers Saab manuals the guy gave me with the car!! The comic books both showed the internal clutch adjustment screw right next to the clutch slave.....I hunted and hunted but could not find a darn thing that looked even close all around the slave????? Nope.... Factory book shows it on the complete other side of the bell housing....easy to spot once you are looking on the correct side of the car.....#%^^&#&@@^^ing comic books!!!!!



Clymers & Chiltons;

Park the (insert vehicle name here) in a well lit place. Disassemble inspecting for worn or broken parts. Replace worn or broken parts. Assembly is reverse of disassembly. 

Good for any Make or Model. 

Robin is the 96 a 3 or 4 cylinder? And did they have injection yet?

My neighbors when I was growing up had the 3 cylinder. 4 on the tree, freewheeling. 

The local Airforce Base had a rule: all automobiles shall have snow tires on the rear axel. 

Took weeks to explain and get a waiver. 

Loved driving that car.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Afternoon gentlemen!
> 
> Mowed the grass
> 
> Run the tractor low and gas
> 
> Now it sounds like its missing and it's backfiring through exhaust
> 
> Smooths out at idle if choke is on
> 
> Think one of the jets in the carb is plugged?
> 
> Time figure out how to rebuild a mower carb I guess



Easy enuf.
caution : any rubber gaskets leave in place,they HATE carb cleaner and will never fit again.
if main jet seats on rubber,carb cleaner HATES that too.
if needle tip is rubber seat is metal,if needle is metaL seat is rubber.
As Jerry said,main jet.
choke pulls fuel thru other jets so main is plugged.


----------



## Stihl 041S

I am so dam lazy. 

Adam; 

I just open up the main jet and run it till the fresh gas washes off the varnish. 

You'll know when to Reset it. Lol

Works as often as not. 

If not, listen to the knowledgeable.


----------



## farrell

Thanks guys!

Prolly work on it tomorrow or Thursday

I'll finger it out


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Woohoo...I don't know what it is gonna cost me but I got a liberty pass for the weekend to head to the coast early on the bike and go off shore on Saturday and see what bites! Woohoo!




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

The little turd Homie is GONE ! :hmm3grin2orange: Just left with my other machinist buddy !



Off to pick up my 670 !


----------



## IEL

my dad is back in the hospital today, getting more tests done. I am a bit worried it might be bird flu. Hopefuly it hasnt spread here from china yet. Thank god for socialised healthcare. Hope he gets better soon. This must be really bad, I have never seen him go to the hospital my whole life, unless he is visiting someone.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> The little turd Homie is GONE ! :hmm3grin2orange: Just left with my other machinist buddy !
> 
> 
> 
> Off to pick up my 670 !




What?! Is it a good home or will it meet a demise of wheel chock, excavator golf, target practice, etc.



Jimmy


----------



## IEL

If you ever need to find a home for a mini mac, I know where there is a D2 and D4 cat in need of wheel blocks. Also a case steam tractor that could use some. The centre of the back wheels is about 5 feet above ground. I believe there is also an actual steam roller there as well that could roll away at any second. Did I ever mention it is fun volunteering at an outdoor historic farming museum.  

Too bad they sold the D8 cat, that could take out a whole production run of mini macs with one track. It even had the extra wide ice grousers. That is actually why they sold it, they needed to use the D4 to clean up the mess the tracks made after any movement of the D8.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Woohoo...I don't know what it is gonna cost me but I got a liberty pass for the weekend to head to the coast early on the bike and go off shore on Saturday and see what bites! Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



you *SUCK*


----------



## roncoinc

well,,,looks like i aint gonna be starting any saws for awhile.
pulled a real dummy . 
was cutting a 6in piece of PT 2x6 on the table saw,,dint have the blade high enough...
it caught,,,came at me full speed and hit my right bicep.
the pain is incredible !!
all the way from my neck to turning my fingers numb . 
and NO cotton candy ! .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> well,,,looks like i aint gonna be starting any saws for awhile.
> pulled a real dummy .
> was cutting a 6in piece of PT 2x6 on the table saw,,dint have the blade high enough...
> it caught,,,came at me full speed and hit my right bicep.
> the pain is incredible !!
> all the way from my neck to turning my fingers numb .
> and NO cotton candy ! .



Dang Ron,...that don`t sound good at all, better get that looked at. It could have done more than superficial damage.
The electrician friend of mine showed up this evening with his arm and hand swollen real bad, he had the same thing happen and it broke a blood vessel in his right arm, just above his elbow. He is in the hospital right now til they determine if he has to have surgery.


----------



## IEL

Yikes ron, glad it wasnt worse. I have only been nailed by the tablesaw once. It was a small piece that just scared me good, but with no real injury. It is incredible how much power there is in a table saw kickback. My school shop has a hole in the wall behind the table saw 15 feet up, 20 feet back where a good size piece of wood went flying, and punched through drywall, and into the siding. The guy was really lucky he was standing in the right place. If he was 6 inches over it would have took his head off. :msp_scared: The angle it went at put it at opperator head hight.

Edit: when I say it could have been worse, I was meaning along the lines of death or deep puncture wounds. Those long thin pieces would go through flesh like a crossbow bolt. Think about it, an arrow sized piece going over 100 mph. I would rather get hit by something big and flat....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> What?! Is it a good home or will it meet a demise of wheel chock, excavator golf, target practice, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Kinda suckered him into it,told him his boy would love playing with it ! LOL He stihl tried to get away without it ! Told him take it or I would just dump it in his driveway ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> well,,,looks like i aint gonna be starting any saws for awhile.
> pulled a real dummy .
> was cutting a 6in piece of PT 2x6 on the table saw,,dint have the blade high enough...
> it caught,,,came at me full speed and hit my right bicep.
> the pain is incredible !!
> all the way from my neck to turning my fingers numb .
> and NO cotton candy ! .



You better take it easy ! You aint 21 no more !

And go get it looked at,could have done some serious damage you can't see !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> you *SUCK*



I second that remark ! :msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dang Ron,...that don`t sound good at all, better get that looked at. It could have done more than superficial damage.
> The electrician friend of mine showed up this evening with his arm and hand swollen real bad, he had the same thing happen and it broke a blood vessel in his right arm, just above his elbow. He is in the hospital right now til they determine if he has to have surgery.



I will keep an eye on it.
My sister is coming over tonite,a good nurse will look at it.
if any problems i will have a Dr. look at it.
have a feeling i wont be pulling any starter ropes for awhile !! .:msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

Big bad Jonny is home !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I will keep an eye on it.
> My sister is coming over tonite,a good nurse will look at it.
> if any problems i will have a Dr. look at it.
> have a feeling i wont be pulling any starter ropes for awhile !! .:msp_angry:



Have to talk to Mongo about that letric starter !


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Big bad Jonny is home !



I will look it over after a little break.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I will keep an eye on it.
> My sister is coming over tonite,a good nurse will look at it.
> if any problems i will have a Dr. look at it.
> have a feeling i wont be pulling any starter ropes for awhile !! .:msp_angry:



Watch out for swelling, if it gets bad you should have it looked at. The brusing is not good for you either, clots n stuff can break free and do a lot of damage.


----------



## dancan

The Upper Canadian Turkey , unlimited bag limit , easy to spot , loud and usually strutting with a puffed chest but always end up walking around with head down and closed eyes after a gathering .


----------



## roncoinc

HEY DAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

your toronta maple leafes LOST !!! . 

OUT of the playoff's !!


----------



## dancan

Ron , get yourself checked out ..... For damage .


----------



## IEL

My dad had one of his tests come back positive. He is on IV antibiotics, and is spending the night in the hospital. It was bacterial, not a flu. Im glad they can treat it. I am going to visit him tonight. Lets hope he is back at it soon.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> HEY DAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> your toronta maple leafes LOST !!! .
> 
> OUT of the playoff's !!



Not my Maple loosers , I couldn't cheer for them , even against the Bruins ....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> What?! Is it a good home or will it meet a demise of wheel chock, excavator golf, target practice, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Them turds aint worth shipping up here for excavator golf,.I can get all kinds of them ugly red,yellow an black Homelites + Craftsmans galore for free. They fly pretty good if struck just right.


----------



## IEL

Leafs out of the playoffs? Another yearly tradition upheld. 

Toronto maple leafs. One of lifes sure things since 1967®


----------



## tbone75

Can't stand it no mo ! Got to go check the Champ ! LOL

And finish putting that MS250 back together. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Clymers & Chiltons;
> 
> Park the (insert vehicle name here) in a well lit place. Disassemble inspecting for worn or broken parts. Replace worn or broken parts. Assembly is reverse of disassembly.
> 
> Good for any Make or Model.
> 
> Robin is the 96 a 3 or 4 cylinder? And did they have injection yet?
> 
> My neighbors when I was growing up had the 3 cylinder. 4 on the tree, freewheeling.
> 
> The local Airforce Base had a rule: all automobiles shall have snow tires on the rear axel.
> 
> Took weeks to explain and get a waiver.
> 
> Loved driving that car.



Yeah Chiltons/Clymers are better than no manual...but not a lot.....

It's a 95.....same as the 96 except it's a station wagon...96 is the sedan.......V4......Euro Ford motor....German Solex Carb ....all 95/96 , and Sonnetts were carbed with various carbs...injection didn't occur until the 99 Model......4 on the tree, freewheeling....been reading the Saab shop manual when I have a spare moment.. 

Total milage is what's the best........LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Dan......That Saab Stihl has the original tires on... that came on it back in '68.......you want 'em for your antique tire museum???? Stihl fair tread...........me thinks the cords may be a little wimpy for my intended use....


----------



## dancan

Um , I'm thinking give them to Ron so he can burn his brush pile .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Um , I'm thinking give them to Ron so he can burn his brush pile .



OK.......Don't say I didn't offer.....Rons got enough ol' tires.....guess I'll ebay 'em then.....collectables...ya know.....stihl hold air....full as we speak...LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

So........where did the Slug Champ go??? Bet he's busy tearing that muffler off so's he can get a peek at the P&C..........waiting ......waiting ...


----------



## roncoinc

COTTON CANDY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! . 
SISTER BROT ME SOME OVER...
looked at my arm and not even a bruise !
must attribute that to superior muscle tone to take a beating like that and not bruise 
neck pain gone and most feeling back in my hand and could probly do paperwork in the office but not much more,16oz is out of the question .
think it gonna be ok but will take time to get back.
at least it was caused by SOME kind of saw


----------



## dancan

You got a good sister there Ron !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> So........where did the Slug Champ go??? Bet he's busy tearing that muffler off so's he can get a peek at the P&C..........waiting ......waiting ...



You know it ! LOL


Jug don't look to bad through the plug hole,but won't know till I pull it off ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You know it ! LOL
> 
> 
> Jug don't look to bad through the plug hole,but won't know till I pull it off ?



YUK !!!!

looks pretty well scored up..

rings free ?? push on em to check ??

wonder what piston clearance is ?

or piston skirt clearance to jug ??

now you need to buy ANOTHER for parts !!! .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You know it ! LOL
> 
> 
> Jug don't look to bad through the plug hole,but won't know till I pull it off ?



A little scraping to get the smeared aluminum off and a new piston and rings,..good as new...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> YUK !!!!
> 
> looks pretty well scored up..
> 
> rings free ?? push on em to check ??
> 
> wonder what piston clearance is ?
> 
> or piston skirt clearance to jug ??
> 
> now you need to buy ANOTHER for parts !!! .



272 and associated parts.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> You got a good sister there Ron !



Just a couple of the big "V" is all,nuttinthat great.
took one and helped a tiny bit,,donwanna take the second,they make me sick 

she is good,showed up with my Mom,,had a heart attack two weeks ago but is ok now,,can walk without a walker and still pretty lucid most of the time.
wont be long tho...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YUK !!!!
> 
> looks pretty well scored up..
> 
> rings free ?? push on em to check ??
> 
> wonder what piston clearance is ?
> 
> or piston skirt clearance to jug ??
> 
> now you need to buy ANOTHER for parts !!! .



Only thing I need is a P&C for this one ! LOL
Rings are froze !
Everything else is there and in decent shape.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> 272 and associated parts.



272 ??

is that a steal ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 272 and associated parts.



Got a 272 laying here. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Only thing I need is a P&C for this one ! LOL
> Rings are froze !
> Everything else is there and in decent shape.



I wonder what husky parts would fit ??
Robin may know if he would do that sort of evil thing 
we all know Jerry dont bother with husqvarna's 

maybe DAN !!! he is a husky whoerder !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I wonder what husky parts would fit ??
> Robin may know if he would do that sort of evil thing
> we all know Jerry dont bother with husqvarna's
> 
> maybe DAN !!! he is a husky whoerder !!!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

670 pics


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a 272 laying here. LOL



2 mm bigger jug than the 670, ported its a wolf in sheeps clothes....LOL


----------



## tbone75

2 more pics


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 670 pics



Good shape, hardly ever threw a chain.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 670 pics



LOOKS good !!


----------



## tbone75

The MS250 that took me me 2 days to tear apart and put back together ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good shape, hardly ever threw a chain.



I was real happy when I pulled the cover off ! Surprised too !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> 2 mm bigger jug than the 670, ported its a wolf in sheeps clothes....LOL



Husqvarna 272, 272XP & 272K Nikasil plated cylinder and piston assembly 52mm


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOOKS good !!



I am real happy to get it for 150 ! Nice 20" B&C with it too !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Husqvarna 272, 272XP & 272K Nikasil plated cylinder and piston assembly 52mm



90 bucks aint bad !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I find mine vibrates enough that it tingles my fingers after a tank of fuel but boy is it fun to run for a tank or so.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 90 bucks aint bad !



That place usually has good kit's..

BUT,another $100 into the saw


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 90 bucks aint bad !



HL cylinders have been good by me so far, fit and finish better than some other AM sets I have seen.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> That place usually has good kit's..
> 
> BUT,another $100 into the saw



is the mufler and intake stuff all the same ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That place usually has good kit's..
> 
> BUT,another $100 into the saw



Maybe I can find a used 272 jug ? If not I don't care to much,I will be keeping this one ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> is the mufler and intake stuff all the same ?



All of my stuff worked but I had a huge box of parts to work from.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> is the mufler and intake stuff all the same ?



I have a 272 here , just not sure what is good ? Haven't looked yet ? Has a couple fins broke off,but usable I think.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yeah Chiltons/Clymers are better than no manual...but not a lot.....
> 
> It's a 95.....same as the 96 except it's a station wagon...96 is the sedan.......V4......Euro Ford motor....German Solex Carb ....all 95/96 , and Sonnetts were carbed with various carbs...injection didn't occur until the 99 Model......4 on the tree, freewheeling....been reading the Saab shop manual when I have a spare moment..
> 
> Total milage is what's the best........LOL!!!




I know the beast now. There is one next to a garage on the way to work. Been watching it form 15 years. The rounder one just before was a lot of Kool ugly too. 

Sheet metal on those wasn't wimpy for sure.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Maybe I can find a used 272 jug ? If not I don't care to much,I will be keeping this one ! LOL



Chainsawr ( Scott) has a set but nearly as much as the AM set.


----------



## tbone75

Maybe I can tear into the 272 and find out what fits tomorrow ?


----------



## tbone75

Swap thread ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Swap thread ! LOL



Yeah,.you do good over there.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> All of my stuff worked but I had a huge box of parts to work from.



Well,,that dont help much !!

what if you dont have a box of parts to work from ??

haven looked at jugs to see if same kind of intake..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well,,that dont help much !!
> 
> what if you dont have a box of parts to work from ??
> 
> haven looked at jugs to see if same kind of intake..



John has a 272, let him take a look at it and see what will directly swap over. I did mine 6-7 years ago and a heck of a lot more since then. My memory can`t hold all the little details about every swap I have ever done.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> John has a 272, let him take a look at it and see what will directly swap over. I did mine 6-7 years ago and a heck of a lot more since then. My memory can`t hold all the little details about every swap I have ever done.....LOL



Some how i expected more from you,,i'm dissapointed 
unlike ME that nobody expects ANYTHING !!


----------



## tbone75

272 & J-Red 625-630 ?? LOL

272 jug looks good through the plug hole ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Some how i expected more from you,,i'm dissapointed
> unlike ME that nobody expects ANYTHING !!



Problem was that I had all the parts from a 272, 266, 254, 61, 625, 630, and a 670 all in one box, multiples of some so I just picked out all the best parts that fit up and built it. Sold several hundred dollars of spare parts off and built 5 running saws that all found homes out there. Kept just this 670 as it had something other saws did not....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,.you do good over there.



I do get some stuff there !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Some how i expected more from you,,i'm dissapointed
> unlike ME that nobody expects ANYTHING !!



We expect you ,....well to be ,..blue.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I do get some stuff there !



Yup.....:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

I think that cotton candy did Ron some good ! Talking more tonight than he has in a month !


----------



## tbone75

Got a 266SE crankcase if anyone needs it ? Done traded the tank off. LOL

Metal tank ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a 266SE crankcase if anyone needs it ? Done traded the tank off. LOL
> 
> Metal tank ?



I got rid of just about every Husky part I had around and never want to get into building them thangs again. Got a whole herd of Stihls I don`t need but still like enough to keep around....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got rid of just about every Husky part I had around and never want to get into building them thangs again. Got a whole herd of Stihls I don`t need but still like enough to keep around....LOL



I got a big pile of parts ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The OL had to remind me I need to get that bathroom redone ASAP ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I have a gravely torn to pieces on the shop floor, pretty cool and simple on the inside of them.


----------



## tbone75

Told her I got to many saws to play with to worry about a bathroom !



That went over real good ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> you *SUCK*



Yeah yeah.. 



roncoinc said:


> COTTON CANDY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .
> SISTER BROT ME SOME OVER...
> looked at my arm and not even a bruise !
> must attribute that to superior muscle tone to take a beating like that and not bruise
> neck pain gone and most feeling back in my hand and could probly do paperwork in the office but not much more,16oz is out of the question .
> think it gonna be ok but will take time to get back.
> at least it was caused by SOME kind of saw



Glad you are ok Ron. 




Came home tonight accelerating my preparations for the beach next week as I now have to leave Friday night. Go to add some 134a to Ron's truck and next thing I know there is smoke rolling from the compressor clutch! :msp_scared: Quick inspection I realize that this truck has a separate belt for the compressor so I pop off the skid plate, cut the b*^%$ off and button it up. I've got 2-70 A/C, takin' me back to my roots. Looks like $500 worth of parts to put it all back together... may have to wait a few months. Lucky me it's going to be plenty warm on Friday so I'll be good and ready for a cold beer when I get to the coast. 

Sometimes I just can't win.....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> is the mufler and intake stuff all the same ?



No.........well muffler..yes...intake.... no


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> I have a gravely torn to pieces on the shop floor, pretty cool and simple on the inside of them.



Between you and jimmy your gonna make me want a gravely.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No.........well muffler..yes...intake.... no



I can rob the one off the 272 ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Between you and jimmy your gonna make me want a gravely.



Jimmy has extras ! LOL

I want one with the tiller !


----------



## tbone75

That HL place has the 272 kit cheaper on flea bay ???? 

Even seen one for 51.00 shipped ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I can rob the one off the 272 ! LOL



Well you can...........but in order for the Jonsered choke/high idle to work you have to use the 670 carb......buuuut.....the 670 carb is external impulse...272 in internal impulse......so you got to either bore the impulse corridor in the 670 carb and use the top off the 272 carb or similar (ie: no impulse nipple in the top)....or rig an external impulse tapped into the plastic manifold.....none of it undoable but not a direct bolt up carb/intake wise...


----------



## Cantdog

And...before you ask.......you can use the 272 carb...buuuut you will have no "start" position/high idle, as Hooski does the high idle with a trigger lock......Jonsered does it all on the carb/choke linkage..


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well you can...........but in order for the Jonsered choke/high idle to work you have to use the 670 carb......buuuut.....the 670 carb is external impulse...272 in internal impulse......so you got to either bore the impulse corridor in the 670 carb and use the top off the 272 carb or similar (ie: no impulse nipple in the top)....or rig an external impulse tapped into the plastic manifold.....none of it undoable but not a direct bolt up carb/intake wise...



Dang ! You sure took all the fun out of that ! LOL



Not really ! LOL


Just thinking to help keeps its value , should stay with the 670 top end maybe ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> And...before you ask.......you can use the 272 carb...buuuut you will have no "start" position/high idle, as Hooski does the high idle with a trigger lock......Jonsered does it all on the carb/choke linkage..



Thanks Robin !!

Your saving me lots of trouble !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Jimmy has extras ! LOL
> 
> I want one with the tiller !



You want one with a rotary plow and the 106/30" mower. The rotary cultivator / tiller isn't near as impressive and actually the most fragile Gravely attachment there was. 

Let me up load some pictures.


----------



## tbone75

Also think if I can save the jug , just a piston would be much cheaper ! LOL Plus I have a 272 to build anyway ! LOL And 150 others !!


----------



## tbone75

What I really need is the 4x4 little tractor my Brother bought for 1000.00 with a brand new front end loader !


But it needs a motor and a hood. LOL Not very old Ferd from a golf coarse . Block is cracked.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yeah yeah..
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you are ok Ron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came home tonight accelerating my preparations for the beach next week as I now have to leave Friday night. Go to add some 134a to Ron's truck and next thing I know there is smoke rolling from the compressor clutch! :msp_scared: Quick inspection I realize that this truck has a separate belt for the compressor so I pop off the skid plate, cut the b*^%$ off and button it up. I've got 2-70 A/C, takin' me back to my roots. Looks like $500 worth of parts to put it all back together... may have to wait a few months. Lucky me it's going to be plenty warm on Friday so I'll be good and ready for a cold beer when I get to the coast.
> 
> Sometimes I just can't win.....



thats ok,dont need AC here anyway


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That HL place has the 272 kit cheaper on flea bay ????
> 
> Even seen one for 51.00 shipped ?



Pay attention ,, "nikasil" is what your looking for.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

That's a Gravely ready to do battle! :msp_wink:



On that note.. Time.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Pay attention ,, "nikasil" is what your looking for.



Attention ??? Wazz dat ?



No chrome ! I got it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's a Gravely ready to do battle! :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> On that note.. Time.



Hey !! Where do I put my flippy cap ? Slugs don't stand up very well !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Hey !! Where do I put my flippy cap ? Slugs don't stand up very well !












I don't walk three acres of mowing!


Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I don't walk three acres of mowing!
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Now were talkin !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Keep us in the loop on the 670, don`t worry about putting the 272 P&C setup on it, its been done and can be done again. The impulse line is no big deal. just drill a hole and insert the nipple for it near the base of the cylinder.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keep us in the loop on the 670, don`t worry about putting the 272 P&C setup on it, its been done and can be done again. The impulse line is no big deal. just drill a hole and insert the nipple for it near the base of the cylinder.



If it needs more than just a piston,it will get the 272 top end, if not,stays a 670. LOL Stihl have the other J-Red to play with too ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If it needs more than just a piston,it will get the 272 top end, if not,stays a 670. LOL Stihl have the other J-Red to play with too ! LOL



Good way to think about it, lets hope the cylinder cleans up. Who needs these hybrids anyway.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good way to think about it, lets hope the cylinder cleans up. Who needs these hybrids anyway.....LOL



The 490 is getting a different piston ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well its Time for me:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well its Time for me:



Nite Jerry


----------



## Jon1212

Hi Mr King.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Hi Mr King.



Hi Jon !

Hows it going way out there ?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Hi Jon !
> 
> Hows it going way out there ?



It's going well. Four more weeks, and my family will be here. I guess I better play as much golf, and buy as many chainsaws as I can in the next four weeks.........LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well its Time for me:



Night Jerry. 

Hey John.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Night Jerry.
> 
> Hey John.



Hey Uncle Mongo !! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> It's going well. Four more weeks, and my family will be here. I guess I better play as much golf, and buy as many chainsaws as I can in the next four weeks.........LOL!!!



Bet you will feel much better when they get there ! Kids may take a little time to adjust,but they will be fine ! Mom too ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam. 

New tooling and a lot to take out of a big part with small tools. 

Lots of CI chips.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening kids!



Hows it goin AdamApple ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam.
> 
> New tooling and a lot to take out of a big part with small tools.
> 
> Lots of CI chips.



I like lots of chips!!!

I make dust....well more like sludge when mixed with the swiss grind

Hey Rob!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hows it goin AdamApple ! LOL



Hahahahahaha

Hey John!

PayPal?


----------



## IEL

I feel like I should get a real husky sometime. I have always liked the 266/272... Oh great, you guys have me wanting to start buying saws again.. :msp_angry: Hmm maybe if I find a blown husky 61, and swap the top end... I might be able to fit it in my budget. 

I dont think my 136 really counts... :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I like lots of chips!!!
> 
> I make dust....well more like sludge when mixed with the swiss grind
> 
> Hey Rob!



Mongo knows Sludge ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hahahahahaha
> 
> Hey John!
> 
> PayPal?



Sure , that works. I will send you a PM.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I feel like I should get a real husky sometime. I have always liked the 266/272... Oh great, you guys have me wanting to start buying saws again.. :msp_angry: Hmm maybe if I find a blown husky 61, and swap the top end... I might be able to fit it in my budget.
> 
> I dont think my 136 really counts... :msp_sad:



Nah ............................ 372Xp !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nah ............................ 372Xp !!



I second that!


----------



## tbone75

You kids have a good one , this Ol Phart is done ! LOL

TIME !!!


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> You kids have a good one , this Ol Phart is done ! LOL
> 
> TIME !!!



Goodnight Grandpa Sluggo


----------



## IEL

Unless I find a killer deal, the 372 is out of my price range... I could get a nice 2100cd for what those go for beat up here.... :msp_angry:


----------



## IEL

Oh yeah, night John.


----------



## dancan

Coffee's on but it'll be gone before the ZZZzzzZZZlakerzzz get moovin .
Sooooooo Jimmy , a cool grand of cold hard cash in your hands and a bus ticket home plus the 500$ you won't have to spend adds up to 1500$$ and a bit , that's a way better than having to worry about what's the next thing that's gonna break ......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

But 500 is better than payments. I have only needed to change the oil 3 times in 5.5 years as I don't drive it much. I really like that truck too.I've known this was coming....just poor timing. 

Ohh yea...Morning!



Jimmy


----------



## dancan

SSee , new truck , all the warrantee , no headaches , all covered .....


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Between you and jimmy your gonna make me want a gravely.



I bet jimmy might know where you can buy an L for cheap.


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> SSee , new truck , all the warrantee , no headaches , all covered .....



My 2007 GMC decided it didn't want to make cold air come out of the vents. Took it to the dealer last Friday, picked it up on Monday, and the A/C works better than original. $1300.

See, job that covers all vehicle expenses, and gives me a vehicle allowance, no headaches, all covered.


----------



## roncoinc

Last cool night last nite,time to put out the garden . 

wish i knew somebody close that liked to play with saws,,would like to get the rest of that tree in the back yard cleaned up !

i aint gonna be doin it for a bit


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> Last cool night last nite,time to put out the garden .
> 
> wish i knew somebody close that liked to play with saws,,would like to get the rest of that tree in the back yard cleaned up !
> 
> i aint gonna be doin it for a bit



Ron,

If I lived close by, I'd be there with coffee and donuts.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Ron,
> 
> If I lived close by, I'd be there with coffee and donuts.



:msp_unsure:


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> :msp_unsure:



And saws to finish cutting that tree down. Would my Poulan 2000 take care of it?


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> And saws to finish cutting that tree down. Would my Poulan 2000 take care of it?



Tree is down,,i got poulan's if you prefer them


----------



## jimdad07

Been starting early all week trying to get 10 hour days to take Friday and Monday off to get four days worth of wood cutting in. Hopefully the weather agrees.


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> Tree is down,,i got poulan's if you prefer them



I'm red/ green color blind, so brand doesn't confront me at all. Model number is my deciding factor.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Last cool night last nite,time to put out the garden .
> 
> wish i knew somebody close that liked to play with saws,,would like to get the rest of that tree in the back yard cleaned up !
> 
> i aint gonna be doin it for a bit



Road trip! Wish I could come help. Like Jon said I'd be there with hot coffee and I don't know about donuts (they are good) but I prefer a nice fresh smoked sausage link biscuit..


----------



## Jon1212

jimdad07 said:


> Been starting early all week trying to get 10 hour days to take Friday and Monday off to get four days worth of wood cutting in. Hopefully the weather agrees.



Jim, 

I'm just a wee bit jealous, having been in this freakin' apartment since January, family two states away, and my only saw contact is messing with them on my kitchen counter.

I hope the weather cooperates for you.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> I'm red/ green color blind, so brand doesn't confront me at all. Model number is my deciding factor.



pick a number,any number,,,as long as it dont belong to a creamsickle colored saw .


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> pick a number,any number,,,as long as it dont belong to a creamsickle colored saw .



5200, 288, pm800, 143, 2083, p51.


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> 5200, 288, pm800, 143, 2083, p51.



5200,,288,,143,,P51,,yes.


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> 5200,,288,,143,,P51,,yes.



You don't have the other two, or you don't like the other two?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jon1212 said:


> My 2007 GMC decided it didn't want to make cold air come out of the vents. Took it to the dealer last Friday, picked it up on Monday, and the A/C works better than original. $1300.
> 
> See, job that covers all vehicle expenses, and gives me a vehicle allowance, no headaches, all covered.



We don't have that much disposable right now and I have the knowledge and equipment to do it myself. Just finding a day to put into a truck that sees 3000-3500 miles per year is hard. May take the time to go ahead and pull the heads to fix that annoying exhaust leak while I am at it this time. Probably do it about .....Oct/Nov as paving slows down!




Jimmy


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> 5200,,288,,143,,P51,,yes.




All good numbers! 



Jimmy


----------



## Jon1212

Jimmy in NC said:


> We don't have that much disposable right now and I have the knowledge and equipment to do it myself. Just finding a day to put into a truck that sees 3000-3500 miles per year is hard. May take the time to go ahead and pull the heads to fix that annoying exhaust leak while I am at it this time. Probably do it about .....Oct/Nov as paving slows down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



If I didn't have the job I do, I'd be driving around in a hot MFing truck. Did I mention I have 233,000 on it already?


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> You don't have the other two, or you don't like the other two?



dont have,but probly got close


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> dont have,but probly got close



I've had three of the numbers (288, p51, pm 800), but I'd really like to find a 5.2 or 5200.


----------



## Jon1212

Did you fellas see what Marc Arnold (diggers_dad) did to me?............LOL!!!

http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/236301.htm

He PM'd me Saturday about sending me an old saw, and I decided to be my usual sarcastic self. He omitted the part of my reply where I said that I was joking. I swear.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Did you fellas see what Marc Arnold (diggers_dad) did to me?............LOL!!!
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/236301.htm
> 
> He PM'd me Saturday about sending me an old saw, and I decided to be my usual sarcastic self. He omitted the part of my reply where I said that I was joking. I swear.



Still LFMAO!!


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Did you fellas see what Marc Arnold (diggers_dad) did to me?............LOL!!!
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/236301.htm
> 
> He PM'd me Saturday about sending me an old saw, and I decided to be my usual sarcastic self. He omitted the part of my reply where I said that I was joking. I swear.



Why everybody picking on you ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Why everybody picking on you ??



He`s become a ,"collector".


----------



## jimdad07

What's so bad about having imaginary friends? If that's what Jon likes then so be it.


----------



## Jon1212

jimdad07 said:


> What's so bad about having *imaginary friends*? If that's what Jon likes then so be it.



I'll have you know, they're very real. Those little porcelain cherubs bring joy to my.......................awww crap, I did it again, didn't I? My bad.:smile2:


Carry on.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> He`s become a ,"collector".



Oh well,,he's out in that desert all by himself for months now,,could make anybody a little "OFF" , 
and he didnt have far to go ! LOL !!


----------



## Jon1212

roncoinc said:


> Oh well,,he's out in that desert all by himself for months now,,could make anybody a little "OFF" ,
> and *he didnt have far to go *! LOL !!



Your honesty is by far one of your most admirable qualities. You are a true friend.:cool2: 


Unlike Marc Arnold


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Your honesty is by far one of your most admirable qualities. You are a true friend.:cool2:
> 
> 
> Unlike Marc Arnold



Qualities ????????????

you dont havta be insulting !!! .


----------



## IEL

That was a good one.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jon1212 said:


> If I didn't have the job I do, I'd be driving around in a hot MFing truck. Did I mention I have 233,000 on it already?



I've got an '08 with 160,000+ on it that was bought in late '08. Making 40k or so a year in it and I stay in a three county area. The miles aren't scary.. it's the hours on the truck that are. When you figure I log 2000hrs/year in the truck... that's scary.


----------



## IEL

My little cat killed a baby rat this morning. And almost killed the puppy when he tried to steal her snack...


----------



## tbone75

What can I say , it was a long night.

5 pages to catch up !


----------



## IEL

Does anyone have thoughts on the jonsered 920? I have seen a number of them for sale local, but not one other jonsered. From what I have seen, a nice running one goes for $275-$400. For comparison, the husky 2100 and 1100 go for $450-$600, and there always seems to be at least 5 for sale. I think I have seen 2 066s for sale, both over $500.... :msp_rolleyes: No other big stihls ever. Anyways, is the 920 a good user for firewood duty, and do those prices sound fair? If so, I might keep my eye open for a good deal.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Does anyone have thoughts on the jonsered 920? I have seen a number of them for sale local, but not one other jonsered. From what I have seen, a nice running one goes for $275-$400. For comparison, the husky 2100 and 1100 go for $450-$600, and there always seems to be at least 5 for sale. I think I have seen 2 066s for sale, both over $500.... :msp_rolleyes: No other big stihls ever. Anyways, is the 920 a good user for firewood duty, and do those prices sound fair? If so, I might keep my eye open for a good deal.



I have a 920 , but its stihl a project. LOL Robin is the J-Reds guru !


----------



## farrell

Freakin tractor

Tore it apart and had no tools to disassemble carb

Looked it over and did what I could

Put everything back together

Taped a wire up that had no insulation on part of it

It did help a bit but still doin it

Then I checked the oil...................full of gas!

A new kit is $50 plus gonna have to get oil and filter

:angry2:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Freakin tractor
> 
> Tore it apart and had no tools to disassemble carb
> 
> Looked it over and did what I could
> 
> Put everything back together
> 
> Taped a wire up that had no insulation on part of it
> 
> It did help a bit but still doin it
> 
> Then I checked the oil...................full of gas!
> 
> A new kit is $50 plus gonna have to get oil and filter
> 
> :angry2:



Float stuck maybe ? Gas in the crankcase is bad bad bad !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Freakin tractor
> 
> Tore it apart and had no tools to disassemble carb
> 
> Looked it over and did what I could
> 
> Put everything back together
> 
> Taped a wire up that had no insulation on part of it
> 
> It did help a bit but still doin it
> 
> Then I checked the oil...................full of gas!
> 
> A new kit is $50 plus gonna have to get oil and filter
> 
> :angry2:



They are known for doing that, can you install a shut off valve in the fuel line somewhere?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Float stuck maybe ? Gas in the crankcase is bad bad bad !!



They get that way over time, the gravity feed just seems to seep past the needle and nothing but a new carb or a petcock will fix it. Petcock is cheaper and most every mower/tractor will need one eventually.


----------



## AU_K2500

im STILL laughing about Jon and Marc.......now THAT was funny. 

hope everyone is doing well. been a busy week here. A wise man once told me, "dont show em all your skills, once they know what you can do, theyll use it!" well i guess i picked things up a little quicker than they thought....when my boss asked friday how things were going and if i thought training was going at a good pace, i didnt realize by saying "yeah" that meant crank it to 11!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They get that way over time, the gravity feed just seems to seep past the needle and nothing but a new carb or a petcock will fix it. Petcock is cheaper and most every mower/tractor will need one eventually.



Yep , my ATV did that over the winter just sitting there. Gas tank is empty ! And the carb is plugged ! Guess I get to tear into that too now !
Forgot to shut the fuel off when I parked it ! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> im STILL laughing about Jon and Marc.......now THAT was funny.
> 
> hope everyone is doing well. been a busy week here. A wise man once told me, "dont show em all your skills, once they know what you can do, theyll use it!" well i guess i picked things up a little quicker than they thought....when my boss asked friday how things were going and if i thought training was going at a good pace, i didnt realize by saying "yeah" that meant crank it to 11!



Yep , yer done ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are known for doing that, can you install a shut off valve in the fuel line somewhere?



I can put a shut off inline

The tank is on the back under the seat

$50 for the rebuild kit

It is gettin entirely to much fuel

Backfiring through exhaust and carb

Hopefully all the fuel in the oil didn't pork the engine


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I can put a shut off inline
> 
> The tank is on the back under the seat
> 
> $50 for the rebuild kit
> 
> It is gettin entirely to much fuel
> 
> Backfiring through exhaust and carb
> 
> Hopefully all the fuel in the oil didn't pork the engine



Sure hope ! Them motors are very pricey !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> I can put a shut off inline
> 
> The tank is on the back under the seat
> 
> $50 for the rebuild kit
> 
> It is gettin entirely to much fuel
> 
> Backfiring through exhaust and carb
> 
> Hopefully all the fuel in the oil didn't pork the engine



Drain it, refill it, run it to get it hot (under full load) for an hour or two and you'll be good to go. No worries there Adam. 80% of the small engine stuff that comes through my door is that way. Unless you ran it hours and hours and hours that way, it'll be fine.


----------



## tbone75

Got a not so fun job to do ASAP. Put a drive belt on that mower I traded for wood. Did it 2 years ago,what a PITA that was !
But I have close to enough wood for this winter already ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I can put a shut off inline
> 
> The tank is on the back under the seat
> 
> $50 for the rebuild kit
> 
> It is gettin entirely to much fuel
> 
> Backfiring through exhaust and carb
> 
> Hopefully all the fuel in the oil didn't pork the engine



If the engine has not exploded the oil pan then not likely much if any damage done. Just take the carb apart and clean it up real good, forget the kit unless you find you need it, we cleaned carbs lots of times without a kit. Just have a container of gasoline handy and toss any rubber type parts into the gas, they won`t shrink or expand as long as they are in gas.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Got a not so fun job to do ASAP. Put a drive belt on that mower I traded for wood. Did it 2 years ago,what a PITA that was !
> But I have close to enough wood for this winter already ! LOL



Is it one of the mowers with a F - N - R transmission and the 5/6/7 speed variator? Those are the worst to put on in my opinion. 

I've got all the wood I need for the next 30 years.. if we stay where we are... :msp_angry: Can't wait to have a house with a wood burner to offset the heating bill.


----------



## tbone75

Time to go fire up the MS250,then back to more funner stuff ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

What type of carb does this mower have on it, I likely worked on one or more or I can look it up to see what`s involved. Does it have a steel cup on the bottom for a fuel bowl?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Time to go fire up the MS250,then back to more funner stuff ! LOL



Gonna get me one of them and sell off all my other saws!!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> If the engine has not exploded the oil pan then not likely much if any damage done. Just take the carb apart and clean it up real good, forget the kit unless you find you need it, we cleaned carbs lots of times without a kit. Just have a container of gasoline handy and toss any rubber type parts into the gas, they won`t shrink or expand as long as they are in gas.



You don't think I need a kit then?

I have to go get torx sockets to disassemble it


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Is it one of the mowers with a F - N - R transmission and the 5/6/7 speed variator? Those are the worst to put on in my opinion.
> 
> I've got all the wood I need for the next 30 years.. if we stay where we are... :msp_angry: Can't wait to have a house with a wood burner to offset the heating bill.



Just a plain ol hydro trans. John Deere of some kind ? Just all the stuff you have to take off to get to it !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gonna get me one of them and sell off all my other saws!!



Yea , and my farts don't stink ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> What type of carb does this mower have on it, I likely worked on one or more or I can look it up to see what`s involved. Does it have a steel cup on the bottom for a fuel bowl?



Nikki 

Carb no 621266-091

Yes steel bowl


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Nikki
> 
> Carb no 621266-091
> 
> Yes steel bowl



Just remove the steel bowl, toss the rubber/gasket ring in some gas. The main jet is right in the bottom of the center tube, most times it gets junk in the jet right near the bottom. If it has a hole/passage in from either side then look there for an obstruction. Remove and clean the needle and seat, reassemble and give it a try. That`s all we had to do to hundreds of carbs on mowers/ lawn tractors and tillers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to run for now but will pick up again this evening.


----------



## farrell

View attachment 295542


View attachment 295543


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just found some pictures of my Gravely problem... 

















Some by saws by the truck load... I buy these by the truck load... it's very sad.


----------



## tbone75

My MS250 is a good runner for a turd. LOL Surprised how much azz it has ! 

Now I am back to another whacker , or was . Needs parts I can't find without the model #s . Stickers are long gone ! Going to try to adapt something from my junk pile ? LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have to run for now but will pick up again this evening.



This tractor has a fuel pump

And in pic#2 of last post shows the bowl which has a solenoid that closes main jet when ignition is off. Or so I have read in my research today


----------



## Jimmy in NC

They can still leak.....




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Adam I will look around here , I use to have one of them carbs ?


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> They can still leak.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Didn't say they couldn't 

Tryin to put out all the details I can


----------



## Scooterbum

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Scooterbum

Awful quiet in here...........kinda scarey.............:msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## Scooterbum

Somebody had that they were looking for PP305's and someone else wanted P50's. 
Anybody know?
Too many cobwebs here to kick out.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Awful quiet in here...........kinda scarey.............:msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:



Scarier when everybody is here..........


----------



## farrell

Scooterbum said:


> Somebody had that they were looking for PP305's and someone else wanted P50's.
> Anybody know?
> Too many cobwebs here to kick out.



:msp_scared:

Stranger danger!

:msp_scared:

Hey scoot!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Scarier when everybody is here..........



Hey Rob!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Didn't say they couldn't
> 
> Tryin to put out all the details I can



Ok,.so the gas tank is under the seat so that means it must be lower than the carb therefore a fuel pump is needed to deliver gas to the carb. If that is the case then the crankcase is not filling up from gravity feed like I had pictured it. Is the fuel pump shutting off after the engine is stopped?


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,.so the gas tank is under the seat so that means it must be lower than the carb therefore a fuel pump is needed to deliver gas to the carb. If that is the case then the crankcase is not filling up from gravity feed like I had pictured it. Is the fuel pump shutting off after the engine is stopped?



The pump is above one valve cover and runs off vacuum 

Unless there is a second somewhere?


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,.so the gas tank is under the seat so that means it must be lower than the carb therefore a fuel pump is needed to deliver gas to the carb. If that is the case then the crankcase is not filling up from gravity feed like I had pictured it. Is the fuel pump shutting off after the engine is stopped?



And in case this helps

It is a 1997 yardman 844 garden tractor

B&S 20hp intek v-twin


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> The pump is above one valve cover and runs off vacuum
> 
> Unless there is a second somewhere?



Ok ,.then its not an electric fuel pump so how then is it getting so much gas into the crankcase. If the engine was not burning it off when running, one or more cylinders would have to be dead to let that much gas into the crankcase.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok ,.then its not an electric fuel pump so how then is it getting so much gas into the crankcase. If the engine was not burning it off when running, one or more cylinders would have to be dead to let that much gas into the crankcase.



I was told there is a diode in the wire that links the coils that goes bad which makes one cylinder not run


----------



## farrell

It does sound rough when runnin at high rpm

Misfiring?


----------



## dancan

Hummels anyone ?


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> Hummels anyone ?



Tease!


View attachment 295594


----------



## Jon1212

Ron: "Hey, are you guys coming over to help me cut up this tree this evening?"


Dan& Robin: "Sure we are Ron, but how will we know which driveway is yours?"


Ron: "That's easy, I'll be standing out front holding a lamp. You can't miss it."


View attachment 295595


----------



## Scooterbum

Jon1212 said:


> Ron: "Hey, are you guys coming over to help me cut up this tree this evening?"
> 
> 
> Dan& Robin: "Sure we are Ron, but how will we know which driveway is yours?"
> 
> 
> Ron: "That's easy, I'll be standing out front holding a lamp. You can't miss it."
> 
> 
> View attachment 295595



So your collecting little mini Saw Trolls?????????????


----------



## Jon1212

Scooterbum said:


> So your collecting little mini Saw Trolls?????????????



Yes, I suppose I am. Those these seem to have a much better attitude, they still hate all 2#0, and 3#0 Stihls.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Somebody had that they were looking for PP305's and someone else wanted P50's.
> Anybody know?
> Too many cobwebs here to kick out.



I was trying to get a 325 , he wanted WAY to much ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I need more 5000 Plus parts and J-Red 490 parts ! Had to stihl the tank vent from the 490 for the 5000. Put the 5000 all together and fired it up ! :msp_scared: Took off like it was shooting for the moon ! STOP NOW !! LOL Sit it on the bench , seen something wet under it ? Gas is leaking from the crankcase ! CHIT !


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> So your collecting little mini Saw Trolls?????????????



Kinda ....................... hes been known to paint them blue. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Wonder where I can find seals for the 5000 & 490 ? And a case gasket for the 5000 ?


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> Wonder where I can find seals for the 5000 & 490 ? And a case gasket for the 5000 ?




Rottmans most likely for one.


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> Rottmans most likely for one.



The COW speaks ! :msp_w00t:


Thanks !!


----------



## Cantdog

Jon1212 said:


> Ron: "Hey, are you guys coming over to help me cut up this tree this evening?"
> 
> 
> Dan& Robin: "Sure we are Ron, but how will we know which driveway is yours?"
> 
> 
> Ron: "That's easy, I'll be standing out front holding a lamp. You can't miss it."
> 
> 
> View attachment 295595





LOLOLOL!!!! He does actually live on "Lantern Lane"........so not that far fetched.........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOLOLOL!!!! He does actually live on "Lantern Lane"........so not that far fetched.........



Must be slow today ? Forgot that ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Must be slow today ? Forgot that ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Not any slower than Jon's sense of humor..

he reaches and stretches but caint just seem to get there !! 

feel sorry for the poor guy,,the cactus probly keep him good company,,lots of other pricks to make him feel at home


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Not any slower than Jon's sense of humor..
> 
> he reaches and stretches but caint just seem to get there !!
> 
> feel sorry for the poor guy,,the cactus probly keep him good company,,lots of other pricks to make him feel at home



Poor Jonny Utah :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

May have solved my 5000 problem , bought another crankcase ! LOL My luck it will be just as bad. LOL But it does look real nice,and has the vent stuff I need ! And it was cheap nuff ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got me a storage camper ! Just got to go pick it up and drag it home ! Not to far away even ! And FREE !


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> It does sound rough when runnin at high rpm
> 
> Misfiring?



Possibly....I have tried to find some solid info on these but lucked out. There repair site is a hoot, their links to any helpful info leads nowhere, always says page not found ...LOL
Can`t even find a schematic for that carb. One site says there is an O ring behind the carb that allows air to enter causing backfire. I hardly think they use an O ring under the carb instead of gasket.


----------



## Cantdog

Durn store was outa Ballantines.........I know I didn't drink them all..........had "special pricing" on PBR......juzz not th same......cheeper but not th same.....made do.....I guess.....like tryin to cut wood with a Stihl....when you're used to sumthin' better........:msp_angry:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Durn store was outa Ballantines.........I know I didn't drink them all..........had "special pricing" on PBR......juzz not th same......cheeper but not th same.....made do.....I guess.....like tryin to cut wood with a Stihl....when you're used to sumthin' better........:msp_angry:



I tried PBR...HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,....ROFL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Possibly....I have tried to find some solid info on these but lucked out. There repair site is a hoot, their links to any helpful info leads nowhere, always says page not found ...LOL
> Can`t even find a schematic for that carb. One site says there is an O ring behind the carb that allows air to enter causing backfire. I hardly think they use an O ring under the carb instead of gasket.



Since I have the carb off already can I remove the spark plugs and see if they if there is spark when I turn it over?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Since I have the carb off already can I remove the spark plugs and see if they if there is spark when I turn it over?



You could but you have to watch out for gas coming out the line, plug it off well as there will be some pressure from the pump. Or disconnect the line from the tank.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I tried PBR...HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,....ROFL



Dont laugh !!

he took a step up in quality !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Dont laugh !!
> 
> he took a step up in quality !!



Don`t make me laugh any harder, I might spew beer up my nose.....:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

PBR aint that bad ! Dang good when it was all I could stihl from Dad ! LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> You could but you have to watch out for gas coming out the line, plug it off well as there will be some pressure from the pump. Or disconnect the line from the tank.



I will try it the morning

When I was reading they said the diodes were there to keep the cylinders from firing each other
But in other info they said it is on the kill wire?
Idk?

I do have an electrical diagram not sure if it shows it or not


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I will try it the morning
> 
> When I was reading they said the diodes were there to keep the cylinders from firing each other
> But in other info they said it is on the kill wire?
> Idk?
> 
> I do have an electrical diagram not sure if it shows it or not



I will look for that carb tomorrow.I know it was good when I took it off,the motor threw a rod. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> PBR aint that bad ! Dang good when it was all I could stihl from Dad ! LOL



Aint that bad, how bad is that? We had suds up here that was called Ten Penny/Alpine and it was close to horse pizz


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Aint that bad, how bad is that? We had suds up here that was called Ten Penny/Alpine and it was close to horse pizz



Beats the hell out of Ol Mill Doggy ! BARF !!!!! Killians is stihl the best !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Beats the hell out of Ol Mill Doggy ! BARF !!!!! Killians is stihl the best !



I did have a couple of cold Killians,..they went down good but lacked whatever Keiths has. I just can`t find anything better than Keiths, even Stella is a ways behind but I can drink Stella all day and hardly get a buzz from it.


----------



## farrell

And yes it's runnin rough and backfiring but doesn't seem like I lost power?

Mowed a lil yesterday after it started acting up and it never bogged


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> And yes it's runnin rough and backfiring but doesn't seem like I lost power?
> 
> Mowed a lil yesterday after it started acting up and it never bogged



Did you remove the carb from the manifold?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I did have a couple of cold Killians,..they went down good but lacked whatever Keiths has. I just can`t find anything better than Keiths, even Stella is a ways behind but I can drink Stella all day and hardly get a buzz from it.



Tried one Stella , didn't like it. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> And yes it's runnin rough and backfiring but doesn't seem like I lost power?
> 
> Mowed a lil yesterday after it started acting up and it never bogged



These guys are working on a carb like yours, seems like it is giving them some trouble like yours,

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/236342.htm


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Possibly....I have tried to find some solid info on these but lucked out. There repair site is a hoot, their links to any helpful info leads nowhere, always says page not found ...LOL
> Can`t even find a schematic for that carb. One site says there is an O ring behind the carb that allows air to enter causing backfire. I hardly think they use an O ring under the carb instead of gasket.



It's unlikely, but possible. I've seen them seal more and more carbs with an O-ring to the intake.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> It's unlikely, but possible. I've seen them seal more and more carbs with an O-ring to the intake.



I don`t know, can`t seem to find out. Fuel getting into the crankcase is caused by a bad diaphragm in the fuel pump so I have just read about on the thread I posted above.


----------



## AU_K2500

Back from the garage....runs like a champ. Only thing left is a new copper oil line. Hope I can find it. 

View attachment 295641


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Can be. Easiest way to diagnose sometimes is to eliminate the pump and fuel tank. I put them on an "IV Tank" and run them that way. If they run well then, add the pump back to system.. then add the main tank. You will find the problem.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright... TIME.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you remove the carb from the manifold?



The carb is still attached to the intake 

Don't have torx sockets to remove it

But it is off the tractor and sittin on the bench


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright... TIME.



Nite Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> The carb is still attached to the intake
> 
> Don't have torx sockets to remove it
> 
> But it is off the tractor and sittin on the bench



You work on saw and don't have Torx tools ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> The carb is still attached to the intake
> 
> Don't have torx sockets to remove it
> 
> But it is off the tractor and sittin on the bench



Check out that thread I posted, some good points are being made on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You work on saw and don't have Torx tools ! :msp_scared:



Double...:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Check out that thread I posted, some good points are being made on it.



I read through it

Thanks Jerry!

In the mornin I will check spark

If that's good I will get a shut off and see how it goes


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You work on saw and don't have Torx tools ! :msp_scared:



I have torx bits but not the torx sockets

Never had to use them before


----------



## farrell

It's odd........

The tractor ran all winter..........have a snowblower for it

Fresh tune up a month ago

New gas

Was runnin fine yesterday till I shut it off to put the pto belt back on


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I read through it
> 
> Thanks Jerry!
> 
> In the mornin I will check spark
> 
> If that's good I will get a shut off and see how it goes



It could be that the fuel pump is going out, putting gas into the crankcase and not enough into the carb, that would make the engine run rough, possibly backfire.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> It could be that the fuel pump is going out, putting gas into the crankcase and not enough into the carb, that would make the engine run rough, possibly backfire.



Is there a chance it could leak down the impulse line and into the valve cover?


----------



## tbone75

Watching a good movie right now !

6 Bullets


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Is there a chance it could leak down the impulse line and into the valve cover?



Yes, if there is a small hole or crack in the pumps diaphragm.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, if there is a small hole or crack in the pumps diaphragm.



Interesting

Rebuildable?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Interesting
> 
> Rebuildable?



Replace.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Replace.



Disconnect the impulse line and see if its comin from there?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Disconnect the impulse line and see if its comin from there?



You might see some gas in the line but to test it you need a vac tool, hook it to the line and pull vac, if the diaphragm is damaged it will pull gas if the line is still hooked up. If the line is off it will pull air and lose vac.


----------



## Jon1212

Man, what a day. Fell asleep last night around midnight woke up at 330am, and couldn't go back to sleep. Now I'm just waiting to have my evening phone call with my wife, so I can go to bed.

I feel like a slug.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



As in, "you're outta here"? My alleged Hummel Collection wishes you a good night.


----------



## SawTroll

There has been several fights, closed threads and bannings lately - no need to start a new fight right now!


----------



## dancan

The hummel's ready , dark roast , mmmmmm good .
Hey Nikko !


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , ever see any store run out of Keith's ? I think there wuld be a general strike if that happened .
Sure am glad that we don't have to resort to running the second choice Husquee .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan. 

Night Dan.


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob , good night .

Ron , you out causing trouble ?


----------



## dancan

Looks like he found Keith's .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , ever see any store run out of Keith's ? I think there wuld be a general strike if that happened .
> Sure am glad that we don't have to resort to running the second choice Husquee .



Well for one thing....it helps to be able to see the brewery from your house.......the other thing is you've got a whole gummint brewocracy working 'round the clock to make sure the Provincial Beer coolers are well stocked......we have to reley on some bonehead, that probably does not even drink the finer spirits, to keep the many brands in stock in his own personal store....I notice they NEVER run out of BoyWieser down here.....or BoyWieser Lite....for those the don't care about the taste, body or buzz......juzz want to whizz a lot....... if you drink Hoss piss....you'll juzz pizz like a Hoss.....all the same.... juzz flat and warm when it exits......


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , ever see any store run out of Keith's ? I think there wuld be a general strike if that happened .
> Sure am glad that we don't have to resort to running the second choice Husquee .



Nova Scotia would be strike bound if that ever happened,..there is no second choice!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Looks like he found Keith's .



Looks like he seen the ,LIGHT.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well for one thing....it helps to be able to see the brewery from your house.......the other thing is you've got a whole gummint brewocracy working 'round the clock to make sure the Provincial Beer coolers are well stocked......we have to reley on some bonehead, that probably does not even drink the finer spirits, to keep the many brands in stock in his own personal store....I notice they NEVER run out of BoyWieser down here.....or BoyWieser Lite....for those the don't care about the taste, body or buzz......juzz want to whizz a lot....... if you drink Hoss piss....you'll juzz pizz like a Hoss.....all the same.... juzz flat and warm when it exits......



Our Province would be bankrupt if it wern`t for the liquor sales. You are durn right they make sure the shelves are full.


----------



## roncoinc

Yawn,scratch,,mumble,,etc...

you boys play nice now !


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Well got spark on both cylinders

Haven't done a vac test on fuel pump yet

Gas runs freely out the hose that connects to the carb?


----------



## farrell

Hey Jerry I did find this 

Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Briggs and Stratton Intek V-twin Two-Barrel Nikki Carburetor - Part 2


----------



## farrell

Fuel solenoid workin properly and cleaned

Float doesn't have fuel in it


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Hey Jerry I did find this
> 
> Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Briggs and Stratton Intek V-twin Two-Barrel Nikki Carburetor - Part 2



I would be most concerned about that main jet right below the float being free od restrictions. It is the one jet that really pulls the fuel out of the bottom of the fuel bowel where most dirt and water collects and its usually the jet that gets clogged.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Hey Jerry I did find this
> 
> Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Briggs and Stratton Intek V-twin Two-Barrel Nikki Carburetor - Part 2



Now that`s what I was looking for last evening, good description and picts.

Did you test the pump with vac.?


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would be most concerned about that main jet right below the float being free od restrictions. It is the one jet that really pulls the fuel out of the bottom of the fuel bowel where most dirt and water collects and its usually the jet that gets clogged.



Cleaned it not that it looked dirty tho


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now that`s what I was looking for last evening, good description and picts.
> 
> Did you test the pump with vac.?



The part ain't open yet

Have to go buy a tester

I did how ever suck on the impulse pipe on the pump and no fuel came out


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> The part ain't open yet
> 
> Have to go buy a tester
> 
> I did how ever suck on the impulse pipe on the pump and no fuel came out



All that gas in the oil pan has to be getting in there from either the carb or the fuel pump, they are the only gas source connected to the engine. I would pull a prolonged vac test on the pump just to be sure, even a pinhole will pull a fair amount of gas through it over an extended amount of run time.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> All that gas in the oil pan has to be getting in there from either the carb or the fuel pump, they are the only gas source connected to the engine. I would pull a prolonged vac test on the pump just to be sure, even a pinhole will pull a fair amount of gas through it over an extended amount of run time.



I will

Should gas run freely through the pump to the carb even if motor is not running?


----------



## farrell

I need a brake bleeder such as a mighty vac?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I will
> 
> Should gas run freely through the pump to the carb even if motor is not running?



I am not sure if that pump has check valves, is the pump mounted higher than the gas tank? If it is then it should have a check valve to prevent gas from just flowing back to the tank as the pump would lose prime when not operating. If the line to the carb is lower at that end than at the tank gas could siphon over to the carb from the tank all the time. The carb is supposed to have an electric operated fuel shut off valve, when the ignition is on the power holds the valve open, when the ignition is turned off the valve closes with a spring pushing the valve closed.


----------



## tbone75

Sure would like to sleep half right for a couple days ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I need a brake bleeder such as a mighty vac?



Yes,.and if you are going to buy one you should consider the one that also switches over to pump pressure. I think the Mighty Vac 8000 is just the vac model and the 8500 is both vac and pressure pump. That tool is very handy for finding air leaks in two strokes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure would like to sleep half right for a couple days ! LOL



This unsettled weather makes it difficult.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am not sure if that pump has check valves, is the pump mounted higher than the gas tank? If it is then it should have a check valve to prevent gas from just flowing back to the tank as the pump would lose prime when not operating. If the line to the carb is lower at that end than at the tank gas could siphon over to the carb from the tank all the time. The carb is supposed to have an electric operated fuel shut off valve, when the ignition is on the power holds the valve open, when the ignition is turned off the valve closes with a spring pushing the valve closed.



Tank pump carb are pretty much all at same height

Since I broke the vacuum gas stopped runnin out of pump


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This unsettled weather makes it difficult.



Yes , stormed here most of the night.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Sure would like to sleep half right for a couple days ! LOL



How are you fixed for small carbs?


----------



## tbone75

Just thought of something Adam ! The first motor I had like that bent a push rod 3 different times ! Back fired every time it did it ! May want to pull the valve covers and check.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes , stormed here most of the night.



Whenever there is a low pressure system around I can sleep way longer. On a rainy day I could sleep 10-12 hrs straight. But when the sun comes up clear I am up and gone early and can go without sleep for days.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> How are you fixed for small carbs?



I have a few. Need something ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whenever there is a low pressure system around I can sleep way longer. On a rainy day I could sleep 10-12 hrs straight. But when the sun comes up clear I am up and gone early and can go without sleep for days.



I am the other way around ! LOL Rain make me hurt like a beach !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just thought of something Adam ! The first motor I had like that bent a push rod 3 different times ! Back fired every time it did it ! May want to pull the valve covers and check.



Could be, would you hear a loud click from the rocker arm being loose. He still has to find out where the gas is getting to the crankcase from.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I have a few. Need something ?



That Mantis I have for you I can't get the carb right, It's an Echo engine I believe. Driving me nuts!!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> That Mantis I have for you I can't get the carb right, It's an Echo engine I believe. Driving me nuts!!



I bet I can adapt something ! Send it up here ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I bet I can adapt something ! Send it up here ! LOL



Will do, I'm out of the small type carbs. I just wanted it right that's all.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Will do, I'm out of the small type carbs. I just wanted it right that's all.



No problem Scoot !!!

I have a dozen weed whackers laying here for parts ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Tanks very very much Scoot ! I am just happy to get one of them things !


----------



## Scooterbum

Something got all my chisckens last night. Left me one peep.........not sure if fox or coyote.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Something got all my chisckens last night. Left me one peep.........not sure if fox or coyote.



Coons will do that too or a mink even. But a fox is one sly devil !


And that sure SUCKS !


----------



## farrell

Jerry how much vac should I put on the fuel pump


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Jerry how much vac should I put on the fuel pump



5-7 would be enough but don`t go over 10.


----------



## farrell

Hooked up the mighty vac with bowl on it to collect the gas

Pumped it up

Won't hold vac and sucking air

Bought new fuel line gonna put that on now


----------



## tbone75

Going to be a LONG week , T-Storms all week long ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just picked up a Waker Neuson / Dolmar demolition saw that I put a top end on maybe two months ago... no compression. He proceeded to tell me how much he cleans the filters and such.. yada yada yada. Then tells me the muffler on the TS 400 fell apart and it doesn't idle long. I don't know what this guy does.. but he destroys saws! :msp_angry: He always pays but quite frankly.. I wish I could get him to quit doing it! I asked him why didn't he cut with water and gave me an explanation that the pavers need to be dry so he can put the sand in them properly....so he dry cuts. All I can say is he needs to add in the price of a top end with each job at this rate.


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> Hooked up the mighty vac with bowl on it to collect the gas
> 
> Pumped it up
> 
> Won't hold vac and sucking air
> 
> Bought new fuel line gonna put that on now



That helped a lot 

But still losing vac and lots of air bubbles

But it is not leaking out impulse


----------



## tbone75

Just went and looked for that carb,its not where I thought it was ? I will look some more ?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Just went and looked for that carb,its not where I thought it was ? I will look some more ?



wow....what a surprise. A hoarder cant remember where he put something. I tell ya what John. Ill rent a Uhaul, come to Ohio, and help you organize. And because im such a giving person, ill do it all for free. Memorial day weekend sound good, i think we might need the extra day....:msp_wink:


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> That helped a lot
> 
> But still losing vac and lots of air bubbles
> 
> But it is not leaking out impulse



Should the impulse hose be connected to pump while doin this


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> wow....what a surprise. A hoarder cant remember where he put something. I tell ya what John. Ill rent a Uhaul, come to Ohio, and help you organize. And because im such a giving person, ill do it all for free. Memorial day weekend sound good, i think we might need the extra day....:msp_wink:



What a friend ! Thanks Mark !


Make it easy , wait till I get the camper , it will be full ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I better pull the tires off that camper once its here ! Sure make it easy to hook up and sneak out of here with all my chit ! :msp_scared:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I better pull the tires off that camper once its here ! Sure make it easy to hook up and sneak out of here with all my chit ! :msp_scared:



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

You better watch Sparky.. he's threatening to cut up my test log while I'm at the beach! I'm not too worried though, those bow bars have limits to how big they'll cut and I've exceeded them. The current oak log is a nice load on the ported 372 saw. Imagine what he'd do to help you "organize"! :msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

Its full under my benches so I had to start another pile ! LOL I need that camper NOW !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I better pull the tires off that camper once its here ! Sure make it easy to hook up and sneak out of here with all my chit ! :msp_scared:



trailer tires are cheap.....i know a guy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> trailer tires are cheap.....i know a guy.



Now you're gonna steal my extra trailer tires next to the test log?! :msp_scared:


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> You better watch Sparky.. he's threatening to cut up my test log while I'm at the beach! I'm not too worried though, those bow bars have limits to how big they'll cut and I've exceeded them. The current oak log is a nice load on the ported 372 saw. Imagine what he'd do to help you "organize"! :msp_wink:



im bringing this 480 over when you get back....got it all buttoned up. started it once but really need wood to know if the problem is fixed. should be interesting.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You better watch Sparky.. he's threatening to cut up my test log while I'm at the beach! I'm not too worried though, those bow bars have limits to how big they'll cut and I've exceeded them. The current oak log is a nice load on the ported 372 saw. Imagine what he'd do to help you "organize"! :msp_wink:



I have a Poulan bow saw that would like that log ! LOL

I weigh people in and out ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Now you're gonna steal my extra trailer tires next to the test log?! :msp_scared:



SHHHHHHH, your ruining the plan.....


I was gonna park the trailer on you lot....and then return the tires. go throguh the trailer and take what i wanted and let you keep the rest....see, im thoughful, a few miles on your tires but a camper and a mess of saws for you trouble.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> im bringing this 480 over when you get back....got it all buttoned up. started it once but really need wood to know if the problem is fixed. should be interesting.



We can bury that bar and load it up good. I cut a few cookies to unwind yesterday myself. The 350 had some fun.. then the 365 Special. I like letting the neighbors know I'm home!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> trailer tires are cheap.....i know a guy.



Dang ! Guess I will just have to cut the hitch off too ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I have a Poulan bow saw that would like that log ! LOL
> 
> I weigh people in and out ! :msp_sneaky:



Good idea.. I should start doing that!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> SHHHHHHH, your ruining the plan.....
> 
> 
> I was gonna park the trailer on you lot....and then return the tires. go throguh the trailer and take what i wanted and let you keep the rest....see, im thoughful, a few miles on your tires but a camper and a mess of saws for you trouble.



Who you trying to chit ? You wouldn't leave him a bad chain ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> SHHHHHHH, your ruining the plan.....
> 
> 
> I was gonna park the trailer on you lot....and then return the tires. go throguh the trailer and take what i wanted and let you keep the rest....see, im thoughful, a few miles on your tires but a camper and a mess of saws for you trouble.



We'll have to keep that little secret to ourselves. Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Good idea.. I should start doing that!



Got any scales big nuff to weigh that Grape Ape ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Who you trying to chit ? You wouldn't leave him a bad chain ! :msp_razz:



id leave the bad ones....maybe. 

oh and the homelites and earthquakes he could have...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Who you trying to chit ? You wouldn't leave him a bad chain ! :msp_razz:



Yeah well.. I'd take the camper frame. Can't have enough trailers around....


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Got any scales big nuff to weigh that Grape Ape ? :msp_w00t:



:msp_angry::msp_angry::msp_angry:you dont want to make the grape ape angry.....he might be slow and dumb but he has your address, and my money is on the slug being even slower! lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> id leave the bad ones....maybe.
> 
> oh and the homelites and earthquakes he could have...



Don't forget the Ryobi ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> id leave the bad ones....maybe.
> 
> oh and the homelites and earthquakes he could have...



Hey I ran that Earthquake of Dean's...it holds it's own pretty well actually. 

If that Homelite came back.. I'd know I have to fix it and keep it. If you set it free and it comes back or something...rules is rules!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> :msp_angry::msp_angry::msp_angry:you dont want to make the grape ape angry.....he might be slow and dumb but he has your address, and my money is on the slug being even slower! lol



I know I can't out run you ! Why ya think I have bear traps ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey I ran that Earthquake of Dean's...it holds it's own pretty well actually.
> 
> If that Homelite came back.. I'd know I have to fix it and keep it. If you set it free and it comes back or something...rules is rules!



May not last , but the little turds do run good. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Don't forget the Ryobi ! LOL



That's real close to the Earthquake isn't it? 

I'll stack them with the MiniMacs!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I know I can't out run you ! Why ya think I have bear traps ! :msp_rolleyes:



That'd just piss him off. :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

There is a new earthquake on flea bay for 50 shipped. I did think about it. LOL It don't oil right is all.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> That'd just piss him off. :msp_scared:



Just need to slow him down a little ! :msp_scared:


----------



## farrell

Well I changed oil gettin ready to fire back up


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey I ran that Earthquake of Dean's...it holds it's own pretty well actually.
> 
> If that Homelite came back.. I'd know I have to fix it and keep it. If you set it free and it comes back or something...rules is rules!



I bet my buddy has it running already ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Jimmy



Escared to show the Hummel that cut that ?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Well I changed oil gettin ready to fire back up



If its making extra noise,check them push rods !

Second thought,it may not make any noise ! They can bend and fall out ! if it don't run right,check them !


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would be most concerned about that main jet right below the float being free od restrictions. It is the one jet that really pulls the fuel out of the bottom of the fuel bowel where most dirt and water collects and its usually the jet that gets clogged.



Agreed!! 

Like the lazy Ol Phart said. Lol


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Just need to slow him down a little ! :msp_scared:



If he keeps hollarin' you can keep reloading!



dancan said:


> Escared to show the Hummel that cut that ?



That 'un got it done!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Agreed!!
> 
> Like the lazy Ol Phart said. Lol



Morning Sludge !

:msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

That motor I had that bent the push rods also snapped a rod off. I mowed with it like that for a good month ! LOL A lot slower,but it stihl ran ? LOL

if a push rod was bent and fell out it wouldn't be burning the gas on that side.Could let gas into the crankcase past the rings. I think ? LOL

Can't member what push rod kept bending on it ? Always the same one.

Guess it would depend on what valve wasn't opening to get gas into the crankcase .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning Sludge !
> 
> :msp_w00t:



Morning dear. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Been 4 hrs. maybe I can get going now ? Sure sucks , but just the way it is. LOL


----------



## farrell

Still runnin rough and pig rich

Pull the carb back off I guess and tear it apart

Make sure everything is clean

Then start lookin else where


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That motor I had that bent the push rods also snapped a rod off. I mowed with it like that for a good month ! LOL A lot slower,but it stihl ran ? LOL
> 
> if a push rod was bent and fell out it wouldn't be burning the gas on that side.Could let gas into the crankcase past the rings. I think ? LOL
> 
> Can't member what push rod kept bending on it ? Always the same one.
> 
> Guess it would depend on what valve wasn't opening to get gas into the crankcase .



How bad is it to pull the covers?

Could a valve be bad?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> How bad is it to pull the covers?
> 
> Could a valve be bad?



Not likely a valve.Covers are very easy,just be careful with the gasket,they break easy. 2 - 10mm nuts I think?


----------



## Scooterbum

While it's running rich shut off the fuel supply and see if it smooths out.If it does check your needle and seat and see if it is sealing off. Check float height.
If you were losing a cylinder from push rod or spark you would lose a lot of top end power. I've had one with a bad needle seat that would fill the crankcase up.


----------



## tbone75

Them covers act like there glued on,but there not. May have to tap them to get them loose.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> While it's running rich shut off the fuel supply and see if it smooths out.If it does check your needle and seat and see if it is sealing off. Check float height.
> If you were losing a cylinder from push rod or spark you would lose a lot of top end power. I've had one with a bad needle seat that would fill the crankcase up.



Good point Scoot ! Said he stihl had power !


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Should the impulse hose be connected to pump while doin this



You need to connect the vac to that impulse line to check if the diaphragm is defective.


----------



## tbone75

Going to go look for that carb again ! Hope I didn't trash it when I scraped them 24 riders I had ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> While it's running rich shut off the fuel supply and see if it smooths out.If it does check your needle and seat and see if it is sealing off. Check float height.
> If you were losing a cylinder from push rod or spark you would lose a lot of top end power. I've had one with a bad needle seat that would fill the crankcase up.



That is what we figured from the outset but he did not have the torx sockets to take it apart. The fuel pump can also leak down the impulse line into the engine so we thought that could be tested easily.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> You need to connect the vac to that impulse line to check if the diaphragm is defective.



I will try it tomorrow


----------



## Jon1212

Howdy Fellas.

I can't believe how expensive "professional" movers are.  I sure am glad I don't have to do it all though.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Going to go look for that carb again ! Hope I didn't trash it when I scraped them 24 riders I had ! LOL



What motor does he have? I have a few twins here. 1 20hp Kohler twin that I scraped that has a good carb.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> What motor does he have? I have a few twins here. 1 20hp Kohler twin that I scraped that has a good carb.



Brigs 

Can't find that carb , must have got tossed ? Sorry Adam.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Brigs
> 
> Can't find that carb , must have got tossed ? Sorry Adam.



That's fine John

Gonna go find the torx sockets I need tomorrow 

See if I can get it clean


----------



## tbone75

I am down to 2 riders ! From as high as 28 of them at one time ! LOL

I won't work on them any more for anyone else ! Put the belt on the JD and try to get my second one to start , stihl need my old one for brush cutting ! LOL My new one I bought the warranty so I don't have to touch it ! LOL Only thing it don't cover is blades. Flat tire,light bulb or anything else is covered ! LOL Guess I do have to change the oil and grease it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> That's fine John
> 
> Gonna go find the torx sockets I need tomorrow
> 
> See if I can get it clean



I bought a set of the craftsman sockets that suppose to fit anything. They do work !

Got them at a pawn shop CHEAP ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I bought a set of the craftsman sockets that suppose to fit anything. They do work !
> 
> Got them at a pawn shop CHEAP ! LOL



I priced them online

The best deal I've seen is 13pcs set at the home depot for $24


----------



## tbone75

Messing with this Husky 36 , stop switch won't work. Even has new wires and I put in a new switch. Stihl won't stop ? New wires bad maybe ?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I priced them online
> 
> The best deal I've seen is 13pcs set at the home depot for $24



I paid 10 bucks , brand new. LOL


----------



## farrell

Was looking at the info I found bout my carb

The needle on the float............the seat for it..........unreplaceable

Hope that ain't the problem


----------



## Jon1212

My Utah Cactus Killer.........LOL!!!




View attachment 295733
View attachment 295734
View attachment 295735


----------



## Scooterbum

farrell said:


> Was looking at the info I found bout my carb
> 
> The needle on the float............the seat for it..........unreplaceable
> 
> Hope that ain't the problem



I've run across a couple of these newer carbs that have a small rubber donut down inside where the needle contacts.
Something to check for.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Messing with this Husky 36 , stop switch won't work. Even has new wires and I put in a new switch. Stihl won't stop ? New wires bad maybe ?



Did you find the air leak?


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> My Utah Cactus Killer.........LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 295733
> View attachment 295734
> View attachment 295735



Good looking saw there Jon. Ran an 800 a couple weeks ago in VA. LOVED that saw. plenty of power!


----------



## farrell

Scooterbum said:


> I've run across a couple of these newer carbs that have a small rubber donut down inside where the needle contacts.
> Something to check for.



From the info I read and what I seen in the carb

The needle is plastic with a rubber tip the seat is brass pressed into the carb no oring


----------



## farrell

Hey scoot just so know what I am actually workin on

Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Briggs and Stratton Intek V-twin Two-Barrel Nikki Carburetor - Part 1

Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Briggs and Stratton Intek V-twin Two-Barrel Nikki Carburetor - Part 2


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Did you find the air leak?



Don't act like it has one ? Running good ! Adjusted the carb and a new plug is all I did. And fixed the recoil spring. 3  times ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Don't act like it has one ? Running good ! Adjusted the carb and a new plug is all I did. And fixed the recoil spring. 3  times ! LOL



glad you got it running. Its a pretty darn clean saw.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> glad you got it running. Its a pretty darn clean saw.



Nice little saw ! Kinda like it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I sure don't like them recoil springs ! Heated and bent the end 3 times before I got it to hold ! So that made a total of 5 times winding it trying to get it back in ! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

I have a new 14" B&C for it too ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever again :msp_angry:

John , how much for a whacker ?


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever again :msp_angry:
> 
> John , how much for a whacker ?



I bet you can get one from him for free IF..............................

You renounce stihl and shun them forever!

And proclaim your love for husqvarna and praise them as the best saws ever made!

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

Like that'll ever happen along with me ordering Coors lite and Bud lite lime ...............


----------



## dancan

Is like what , 7 of these ?


----------



## dancan

Plus a Hummel .


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> Plus a Hummel .



How about a Hummel drinking beer?

View attachment 295749


----------



## AU_K2500

Guess small town hardware stores aren't all bad. Got my 1/8" copper line and compression fittings for the homelite for $1.04!

Then i looked at B&C oil. 8.99 a quart!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Is like what , 7 of these ?



Not very good with math are ye ??

I wont mention taste !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Don't act like it has one ? Running good ! Adjusted the carb and a new plug is all I did. And fixed the recoil spring. 3  times ! LOL



Like I told you.. I didn't mess with it more than five minutes. Now let me know how it behaves... see if it piddles on the floor like a puppy tonight.



tbone75 said:


> I have a new 14" B&C for it too ! LOL



That's about the right size for it. It was wearing an 18" - .325.. .but it looks real nice on the 350. 


I ran that 350 for a few minutes last night and dang is that thing a nice size. I love a big saw but I can tell after a full day of cutting.. the little guy will be where it is at.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Like I told you.. I didn't mess with it more than five minutes. Now let me know how it behaves... see if it piddles on the floor like a puppy tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> That's about the right size for it. It was wearing an 18" - .325.. .but it looks real nice on the 350.
> 
> 
> I ran that 350 for a few minutes last night and dang is that thing a nice size. I love a big saw but I can tell after a full day of cutting.. the little guy will be where it is at.



Your welcome!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Your welcome!:msp_biggrin:



Hey come run it anytime Sparky... I mean you are coming next week to chew up that test log aren't you? Nothing like pissin' the wife off for me when we get back from "Clampets go to Maui - '13"


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Not very good with math are ye ??
> 
> I wont mention taste !!



Even though the Faxe is not my favorite , it does the Job of the 7 of the Bud and that's a faxe .


Beer drinkin' Hummels , sure why not LOL


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> Even though the Faxe is not my favorite , it does the Job of the 7 of the Bud and *that's a faxe* .
> 
> 
> Beer drinkin' Hummels , sure why not LOL




:Eye: C what U did there..........:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

Ron , the Faxe Royal Export is pretty good BTW but weak at 5.6 .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Even though the Faxe is not my favorite , it does the Job of the 7 of the Bud and that's a faxe .
> 
> 
> Beer drinkin' Hummels , sure why not LOL



You need an edjumacation on taste ..

alcohaul content is not what a common sewer looks fer.

ya needs tha pleasing taste to tha pallette and toungue to go wit it..

udderwise we all be drinkin monshine !

try an almost frozen hienekin in a bottle and let the joy beggin..


----------



## dancan

Sorry bout that , 5.6% , strong for 'Merican beer .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> You need an edjumacation on taste ........
> 
> try an almost frozen hienekin in a bottle and let the joy beggin..



Yup bin there LOL
Almost frozen beer , Peppermint Schnapps and a sauna ........ I did not make it home that evening :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Went and mowed some grass before the rain hits again.

Need to go get some cow poop ! Time to plant stuff ! One neighbor has sheep ! Don't want that chit !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever again :msp_angry:
> 
> John , how much for a whacker ?



Just sent ya a carb for one ! Bet Jerry didn't let ya have it yet ! LOL Cause you got to do something else first ! LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Went and mowed some grass before the rain hits again.
> 
> Need to go get some cow poop ! Time to plant stuff ! One neighbor has sheep ! Don't want that chit !



That ought to get some of these guys coming over for a visit................:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

OL needs help , BBL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Went and mowed some grass before the rain hits again.
> 
> Need to go get some cow poop ! Time to plant stuff ! One neighbor has sheep ! Don't want that chit !



I made a trip to the building supply store where they have a big garden center, I was looking for cow poop but the all knowing lady there recommended that I get the seafood compost instead. I did and it smells like it might grow things,...you know.....LOL


----------



## dancan

Need more than a carb .....:msp_angry:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I made a trip to the building supply store where they have a big garden center, I was looking for cow poop but the all knowing lady there recommended that I get the seafood compost instead. I did and it smells like it might grow things,...you know.....LOL



So that's why you weren't home LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> My Utah Cactus Killer.........LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 295733
> View attachment 295734
> View attachment 295735



You`ll get that Mac all dirty cutting juicy cacti.


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> You`ll get that Mac all dirty cutting juicy cacti.



Nahhh! I throw a Maple Tap in 'em the day before.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> So that's why you weren't home LOL



Yeah you know who made me go get that....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Nahhh! I throw a Maple Tap in 'em the day before.



And drink the juice,..right??


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> OL needs help , BBL



I could be meeeeen and say , "What are gonna do , call 911 ?" but I'll be nice and go wash the dog instead .


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> And drink the juice,..right??



Nope. I bottle it, and sell it online to the Hippies I left behind in California. Apparently it goes well with tofu, and weed.


----------



## dancan

There , the dog is washed .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Nope. I bottle it, and sell it online to the Hippies I left behind in California. Apparently it goes well with tofu, and weed.



And "Weed"......:msp_wink:


----------



## IEL

I think I caught something last time I visited my dad at the hospital. Based on how im feeling now, I might have a lot of time on here tomorrow...


----------



## farrell

Where everybody go?


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> Where everybody go?


I think john went to "help" his wife with something


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> I think john went to "help" his wife with something



He refers to it as "tucking the OL in"


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had to start a fire and feed the cat.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> He refers to it as "tucking the OL in"



That will be a little later. LOL

No she wanted me to do chit in the yard ! And NO it was not anything fun ! Did go check my plumb tree,got some on it !! Hope they make it ! Cherry trees didn't , f^%$#&* deer destroyed them both ! Strawberry patch is doing great , for now ! Going to be on possum and coon watch soon !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had to start a fire and feed the cat.



Fire ? Chit it was 88 yesterday and 80 today !


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had to start a fire and feed the cat.



I just got home, helped my grand father move some stuff, he gave me a nice kayak to boot. They bought a house off of the lake.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> OL needs help , BBL


"Spying on wife in shower" 



dancan said:


> There , the dog is washed .


"Done taking a dump"



jimdad07 said:


> He refers to it as "tucking the OL in"


"Trying to get lucky"




pioneerguy600 said:


> I had to start a fire and feed the cat.


Not sure on this one but it sounds very similar to #3

You fellas use some of the strangest euphemisms.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> That will be a little later. LOL
> 
> No she wanted me to do chit in the yard ! And NO it was not anything fun ! Did go check my plumb tree,got some on it !! Hope they make it ! Cherry trees didn't , f^%$#&* deer destroyed them both ! Strawberry patch is doing great , for now ! Going to be on possum and coon watch soon !



My garlic and onions are coming up. I love fresh garlic.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> My garlic and onions are coming up. I love fresh garlic.



My onions are doing good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Fire ? Chit it was 88 yesterday and 80 today !



Down to single digits here, only plus one here last night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My onions are doing good.



All of our herbs are growing good, had lots of chives these last two weeks, mint and sage also.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> "Spying on wife in shower"
> 
> "Done taking a dump"
> 
> "Trying to get lucky"
> 
> 
> Not sure on this one but it sounds very similar to #3
> 
> You fellas use some of the strangest euphemisms.



Well if you had a 20 lb Maine Coon cat chewing on your leg I bet you would feed him....LOL


----------



## Jon1212

The weather, and gardening? I feel like I'm watching a rerun of the Golden Girls............:wink2:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Down to single digits here, only plus one here last night.



You can keep that chit !!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> The weather, and gardening? I feel like I'm watching a rerun of the Golden Girls............:wink2:



Go dust your dolls ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Go dust your dolls ! :msp_w00t:



Can't until this weekend when I'm home with my wife. I plan on getting my doll dusted a few times.:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Can't until this weekend when I'm home with my wife. I plan on getting my doll dusted a few times.:msp_wink:



You hope ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure got quiet ? Everyone dusting there dolls ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

I pm'ed fish

Told him of the mower woes

He seems to think it was a leaky carb and now a bent push rod


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I pm'ed fish
> 
> Told him of the mower woes
> 
> He seems to think it was a leaky carb and now a bent push rod



Push rods are easy to change on them.And not to pricey. 6 or 8 bucks I think ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can hear a pin drop((((((((((((((((>


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Push rods are easy to change on them.And not to pricey. 6 or 8 bucks I think ?



But wouldn't there be little to no power?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> But wouldn't there be little to no power?



Sure seems like you would lose half the power ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure seems like you would lose half the power ?



If you lose a cylinders power on a twin you actually lose much more than half as now the good cylinder has to carry the load plus the added load of compression the other cylinder is making. I had a twin cyl Honda 500 that had a habit of losing spark on one cylinder. It was a biotch getting that thing back home running on one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



G'Night your Lordship


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## farrell

Prolly should check valve clearance

How do I do it?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Prolly should check valve clearance
> 
> How do I do it?



Fraid you will have to look that one up ? Feeler gauge , but don't member just how to do it ?


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , ZZZzzzZZZlakerz must be dreamin' of the latest Husquee and all the work they can get done with it .


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin , you up here ?
I got passed by a Suub 2.3t towing a popup yesterday LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Gave up dreaming a week or so ago.......been working 56 hrs/wk for the last 4 weeks.....good to be busy again but it's making it difficult to keep up on the regular stuff....Wednesday evening dropped the splitter off the tractor and put the tiller on......was greasing the tractor and tiller..ran out of grease....not more in the shop either....was pondering this issue when the idle started to go bad on the tractor....and it ran out of fuel before I could shut it down.....had a can of diesel but of course then had to bleed the system to get it running again... by then it was beer thirty....no tilling Wednesday... Last night got a new case of grease...loaded the tractor up on the trailer and went up to Hoss's to pay his board by tilling up the lady's garden...nice spot about 30 X 60...been working it the last 5 yrs...kicked up one potato sized rock last night....only rock I saw...went in Hoss's pasture and turned last yrs pile of manure.....tonight will have to forward a portion of that out to the garden and till that in.....THEN I can bring the tractor home and till my garden.....after I mow the lawn...after I change the oil and blade on the lawn mower...after I work a full day tomorrow....

There is a light at the end of the tunnel....If I have done the monetary calculations correctly.......two weeks from today I should have made enough off this job to order that shiny new 2013 fuel injected Mercruiser and pay for it outright as well as meet all usual home/business expenses....rather work like hell for a while now rather than be dunned by a payment for the next three yrs...especially in this "take the money and run" economy.......never know what it will be like in three months ..let alone three yrs.....haven't touched a saw in a couple weeks....other than to test run three clients Hooskis before trading them back to their owners for $$$$...yeah, I'm ZZZZlack.....lot going on this summer......and it ain't even summer yet!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin , you up here ?
> I got passed by a Suub 2.3t towing a popup yesterday LOL



Nope.....wish I was.....but don't own a popup or have a hitch on the 9-5......Maine plates??

Funny Swede thing....those 2.3t (with lower case t) are the low pressure turbos.........the 2.3T (with capital T) are the high pressure turbos...=75 more hosses.....


----------



## dancan

Ayup , low pressure , he passed me on a downhill run , I got him going up the next without changing my speed LOL
Pabst worth trying ? I see that the "Commis" has some in stock up here .
No saw work but I looked at my KM55 r that I lent to a friend last summer to take care of my 1 mowing customer :msp_angry: 
I made a management decision and bought another KM55 r .............


----------



## Scooterbum

Still have good memories of a couple of 900T's I had. A 87 and an 88. Loved crankin' the boost.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hmmm , ZZZzzzZZZlakerz must be dreamin' of the latest Husquee and all the work they can get done with it .



I hear it cleans its own sawdust up.....LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hear it cleans its own sawdust up.....LOL



Is that one of the new Stratos?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Ayup , low pressure , he passed me on a downhill run , I got him going up the next without changing my speed LOL
> Pabst worth trying ? I see that the "Commis" has some in stock up here .
> No saw work but I looked at my KM55 r that I lent to a friend last summer to take care of my 1 mowing customer :msp_angry:
> I made a management decision and bought another KM55 r .............



Yep the 9-5 is a pretty big car (think Impala) for 2.3 of any stripe and then pulling a popup? Of course if he was pulling a popup he probably had all the other camping gear onboard too!!

Papst??? Not my favorite...prefer any Ale over "White Beer".......but better than Boywieser.......

Good luck on the KM55......other not salvageable???? John is pretty good on those whackers.......


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaawwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...............

scritch,scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scratch...........

mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,grumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........

dark,,rich,,roast good..................................


----------



## roncoinc

saab 9-5 parts car


----------



## Cantdog

Scooterbum said:


> Still have good memories of a couple of 900T's I had. A 87 and an 88. Loved crankin' the boost.




Yep those were true Saabs........altogether different than the GM platform Saabs that followed from 94 on.......we had a 1992 900 5 spd nonturbo that was a beautiful auto.....230,000 miles.....not a spot of rust....ran perfect....great in snow...handled super on tar....just a true joy........until that white pine fell on it ......blew the windows right out of it.....I drove it out from under the brush pile.....but seating was no longer comfortable.....sad day...it was......


----------



## roncoinc

1973 Saab Sonett 3


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> 1973 Saab Sonett 3



That one looks kewl


----------



## dancan

The KM55 is probably salvageable but when I factor my time which is limited and parts plus the aggravation .......I'd rather be drinkin' a beer or coffee , I may look at it later .


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> That one looks kewl



Yep fiberglass body....same V4 drive platform as the 95/96......almost bought one yrs ago.....way good handlers....power??.....not so much.... though you could get 130HP out of them with some work.....only 1800 lbs......


----------



## jimdad07

Off to the woods for the day. I have a lot of cutting to get through this weekend. Then it's back to house work. Next project is turning the kids' big bedroom into two so they can each have their own.


----------



## tbone75

Slacker checking in. LOL

No idea what I will do today ? All I know it will likely be noon before I get started.


----------



## AU_K2500

so, i was really happy it was Friday, and then i got to work


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> so, i was really happy it was Friday, and then i got to work



Just think of that log you gt to carve up for Jimmy while hes gone ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Just think of that log you gt to carve up for Jimmy while hes gone ! LOL



im too busy thinking about how to tow a camper without wheels and a hitch....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> im too busy thinking about how to tow a camper without wheels and a hitch....



There is always a way ! LOL Just be a little tough ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> im too busy thinking about how to tow a camper without wheels and a hitch....



I know a way , but I aint tellin !! :msp_razz:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I know a way , but I aint tellin !! :msp_razz:



grape apes are suprisingly resourceful...and when all else fails, brute strenght prevails.


----------



## IEL

bring a welder and put a new hitch on. :msp_razz:

I think I may take john's slug crown today. I am not leaving bed.... Damn hospitals..


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> grape apes are suprisingly resourceful...and when all else fails, brute strenght prevails.



No need for that even ! LOL


Stihl aint tellin ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> bring a welder and put a new hitch on. :msp_razz:
> 
> I think I may take john's slug crown today. I am not leaving bed.... Damn hospitals..



Very tough to take my crown ! Its been done a couple times , but they never last ! LOL

You take care , hope you feel better soon !


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

@ the zoo for the daughters field trip

Took a vacation day today

Got some turkeys goin this mornin none wanted to die

Work on mower later


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> No need for that even ! LOL
> 
> 
> Stihl aint tellin ! :msp_razz:



im going to go out on a limb and just ASSUME that being the pack rat that you are theres a trailer(s) on your property....and i could just unload some (or all) of the saws out of the disabled camper and onto a working trailer.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> im going to go out on a limb and just ASSUME that being the pack rat that you are theres a trailer(s) on your property....and i could just unload some (or all) of the saws out of the disabled camper and onto a working trailer.



Nope ! LOL


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Very tough to take my crown ! Its been done a couple times , but they never last ! LOL
> 
> You take care , hope you feel better soon !



Thanks john. I think I just got a cold on my last visit. It doesnt seem like anything too nasty. I am mainly taking the day to avoid getting my friends at school sick. I have my tablet, a stack of knife books/ vintage gun digests/ cabelas catalogues, and some real good tea my dad brought me from his last trip to england. Between that and the cat, my day shouldnt be too bad. 

In other news, I may have a chance of infecting one of my former classmates with CAD. He just has a husqvarna 50, and does some firewood cutting, but thats more than almost everyone else I know. I bet if he tried running the farmsaw, I could get him hooked. I bet with a new chisel chain the farmsaw would be my fastest cutting saw. The little I managed with its destroyed chain impressed me. To ease my curiosity, anyone know how it would compare to an 034 or 039 with equal chains?

Also, is it considered evil to intentionally infect an innocent firewood cutter with CAD?


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Thanks john. I think I just got a cold on my last visit. It doesnt seem like anything too nasty. I am mainly taking the day to avoid getting my friends at school sick. I have my tablet, a stack of knife books/ vintage gun digests/ cabelas catalogues, and some real good tea my dad brought me from his last trip to england. Between that and the cat, my day shouldnt be too bad.
> 
> In other news, I may have a chance of infecting one of my former classmates with CAD. He just has a husqvarna 50, and does some firewood cutting, but thats more than almost everyone else I know. I bet if he tried running the farmsaw, I could get him hooked. I bet with a new chisel chain the farmsaw would be my fastest cutting saw. The little I managed with its destroyed chain impressed me. To ease my curiosity, anyone know how it would compare to an 034 or 039 with equal chains?
> 
> Also, is it considered evil to intentionally infect an innocent firewood cutter with CAD?



Misery loves company..
Get him !!


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Thanks john. I think I just got a cold on my last visit. It doesnt seem like anything too nasty. I am mainly taking the day to avoid getting my friends at school sick. I have my tablet, a stack of knife books/ vintage gun digests/ cabelas catalogues, and some real good tea my dad brought me from his last trip to england. Between that and the cat, my day shouldnt be too bad.
> 
> In other news, I may have a chance of infecting one of my former classmates with CAD. He just has a husqvarna 50, and does some firewood cutting, but thats more than almost everyone else I know. I bet if he tried running the farmsaw, I could get him hooked. I bet with a new chisel chain the farmsaw would be my fastest cutting saw. The little I managed with its destroyed chain impressed me. To ease my curiosity, anyone know how it would compare to an 034 or 039 with equal chains?
> 
> Also, is it considered evil to intentionally infect an innocent firewood cutter with CAD?



Jerry would be the best to ask stihl & pioneer questions ,I have all them saws , but there all in parts ! LOL

Get yer buddy!! LOL Then you have someone to pass the junk to !! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

2 trimmers ready , the other guy's OH26 good to go and now it's time for Freddies Fantastic Fish


----------



## tbone75

Think I got my machinist buddy started on CAD ! LOL Called me yesterday to ask if I wanted that little Homie back I just gave him.  NO !! Says it starts 2nd pull every time. LOL
He had one saw , a wildthigny !! Has cut all his fire wood for 6 years with that thing ! And it stihl runs !! Amazing cause his only heat is wood ! Now he is up to 7 !! LOL And has them all running ! I gave him 5 his BIL gave him one. LOL

How in the hell can a wildthingy last that long,and gets used a lot !  Only thing ever done to it was the rope was replaced 3 times ! Plus many B&Cs. LOL
If he had anything big his FIL would bring his 041 over and cut it up for him. It was bought new in 1969 , never been to the shop for anything !

Must really take care of stuff very well !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 2 trimmers ready , the other guy's OH26 good to go and now it's time for Freddies Fantastic Fish



Jerry stop by ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I did get off my flippy cap for a bit. Pulled weeds and trimmed rose bushes. LOL Lunch time now !


----------



## tbone75

Breakfast loaf and onion samich !


----------



## tbone75

Got to do a online application for the OL for the place next door to where she did work. This is going to be a pain for 2 finger typing ! Looks like its 6 pages of chit !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Jerry stop by ? LOL



:msp_angry::msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> :msp_angry::msp_razz:



You fixed them all by yerself ? WOW !

Bout time you fixed something ! LOL


----------



## IEL

I think once I get a few saws finished off (put pioneer 450 together, new chain for farmsaw, retune 034, figure out a new fuel line for the iel hm, ect) I will get him to come by and try running a selection of saws ranging from box store toys, to my best users, to some real old timers, and maybe send him away with one of those little skilsaw 1629s I have laying around. If that doesnt get him hooked, nothing will.
What do you think of this testing selection to try and infect someone? IEL HM, homelite 7-21, homelite super ez, stihl 08s, stihl 034, pioneer farmsaw, possibly the pioneer 450 (if I decide its going to be used... its almost too nice... ), husky 136 (to show him why not to get box store saws), and maybe an 039. 

My neighbours will really hate me after that lol. (even the ones a few blocks away if I fire up the big homelite :msp_scared


----------



## Scooterbum

*Their's a word for you..............jus' sayin'*



tbone75 said:


> Think I got my machinist buddy started on CAD ! LOL Called me yesterday to ask if I wanted that little Homie back I just gave him.  NO !! Says it starts 2nd pull every time. LOL
> He had one saw , a wildthigny !! Has cut all his fire wood for 6 years with that thing ! And it stihl runs !! Amazing cause his only heat is wood ! Now he is up to 7 !! LOL And has them all running ! I gave him 5 his BIL gave him one. LOL
> 
> How in the hell can a wildthingy last that long,and gets used a lot !  Only thing ever done to it was the rope was replaced 3 times ! Plus many B&Cs. LOL
> If he had anything big his FIL would bring his 041 over and cut it up for him. It was bought new in 1969 , never been to the shop for anything !
> 
> Must really take care of stuff very well !


......

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3XqyGoE2Q4Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Think I got my machinist buddy started on CAD ! LOL Called me yesterday to ask if I wanted that little Homie back I just gave him.  NO !! Says it starts 2nd pull every time. LOL
> He had one saw , a wildthigny !! Has cut all his fire wood for 6 years with that thing ! And it stihl runs !! Amazing cause his only heat is wood ! Now he is up to 7 !! LOL And has them all running ! I gave him 5 his BIL gave him one. LOL
> 
> How in the hell can a wildthingy last that long,and gets used a lot !  Only thing ever done to it was the rope was replaced 3 times ! Plus many B&Cs. LOL
> If he had anything big his FIL would bring his 041 over and cut it up for him. It was bought new in 1969 , never been to the shop for anything !
> 
> Must really take care of stuff very well !



Man, that reminds me of that time you gave me all of those saws..............oh wait, that wasn't you. You've never given me anything but a bunch Googball crap.:msp_angry:



:msp_wink:


----------



## IEL

slackers :msp_razz:

Im finally in the mood to work on saws, and im stuck in bed... :msp_angry:


----------



## farrell

Can any one tell me why a store the size of sears that carries an enormous tool selection doesn't have any torx sockets?

Off to the next store...........


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Can any one tell me why a store the size of sears that carries an enormous tool selection doesn't have any torx sockets?
> 
> Off to the next store...........



Lowes maybe ? That funny looking set I have is craftsman ? It suppose to fit everything ? LOL It has so far ?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Man, that reminds me of that time you gave me all of those saws..............oh wait, that wasn't you. You've never given me anything but a bunch Googball crap.:msp_angry:
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_wink:



I am so sorry !

I will dig up a mini-mac to send you ASAP ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Just did part of the application for the OL , guess it timed out on me? Hit the next page and lost it all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I have to redo all that chit and hope I am fast enough !!!!!!!
I only got 2 fingers to use !! 

:msp_angry::censored: :ah:


----------



## Adirondackstihl

tbone75 said:


> I am so sorry !
> 
> I will dig up a mini-mac to send you ASAP ! :msp_rolleyes:



I'll take a mini-mac


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Lowes maybe ? That funny looking set I have is craftsman ? It suppose to fit everything ? LOL It has so far ?



Blowes wasn't on my route

I saw the everything sockets at sears but didn't think they were long enough for the job


----------



## farrell

I fired up the tractor to see if gas is still gettin into oil and it doesn't appear that it is 

Tho I had the fuel shut off

It is popping a lil at idle and full throttle

Goin to hit a couple other stores to see if they have the sockets

Pull the valve covers tomorrow


----------



## farrell

I figured I would monkey with the tractor a lil and check a couple other things

I disconnected the kill wires from the coils to see if that might help

Nope 

And since there is no way to turn the tractor off at that point I turned off the fuel

Waited and kept runnin

Ok so I pulled the fuel line off the carb

Waited and kept runnin

So I kinked the hose and it finally stalled

How long will the tractor run on the gas in the bowl?

This was over a couple minutes


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I figured I would monkey with the tractor a lil and check a couple other things
> 
> I disconnected the kill wires from the coils to see if that might help
> 
> Nope
> 
> And since there is no way to turn the tractor off at that point I turned off the fuel
> 
> Waited and kept runnin
> 
> Ok so I pulled the fuel line off the carb
> 
> Waited and kept runnin
> 
> So I kinked the hose and it finally stalled
> 
> How long will the tractor run on the gas in the bowl?
> 
> This was over a couple minutes



Until it runs outa gas!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Until it runs outa gas!



Dang it !


Beat me to it !


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

A little survey for all the hunters here. What is your favourite knife/knife team for skinning and processing deer/moose/elk? I am trying to figure out a good setup for my first mule deer hunt (hopefully) this fall. Maybe a dedicated skinner and a general hunting/outdoors knife for joint/limb removal. I am leaning towards a buck 119 (I have wanted one for years, just such a classic) paired with either a grohmann or something along the lines of a buck 103 or puma hunters pal. (even though I enjoy making knives, I still would buy the classics)

And as to try and stay somewhat on topic (does this thread have a topic?) Does 79 dl sound right for a pioneer farmsaw with a 24 inch bar? (3/8 pitch chain) I dont really trust my counting of identical segments of a loop... LOL


----------



## tbone75

Done very little today , just not up to it.
Messed with the 36 a little,made a chain for it. Took it out to try it,WTF ? Won't run fer chit mow , it acts like it has a air leak. LOL Ran fine yesterday ?
Fixed the wires,it stops now ! The black wire was bad. Seems the end wasn't on right when the made it. Pulled right out !
Guess I will tear it down to find the leak.


----------



## IEL

farrell said:


> I figured I would monkey with the tractor a lil and check a couple other things
> 
> I disconnected the kill wires from the coils to see if that might help
> 
> Nope
> 
> And since there is no way to turn the tractor off at that point I turned off the fuel
> 
> Waited and kept runnin
> 
> Ok so I pulled the fuel line off the carb
> 
> Waited and kept runnin
> 
> So I kinked the hose and it finally stalled
> 
> How long will the tractor run on the gas in the bowl?
> 
> This was over a couple minutes



That sounds a bit long. I have an old wisconsin stationary engine with a carb bigger than most lawn tractors. (really big for its power/displacement) Anyways, the vibrations would shut the fuel valve off unless I wired it in place. From a fully open valve, start up to vibrating closed to shutoff was at most 4 minutes. That time includes it slowly working its way closed and running dry. I think yours was somehow still getting fuel. (no idea how, but that sounds like it was running way too long)


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> A little survey for all the hunters here. What is your favourite knife/knife team for skinning and processing deer/moose/elk? I am trying to figure out a good setup for my first mule deer hunt (hopefully) this fall. Maybe a dedicated skinner and a general hunting/outdoors knife for joint/limb removal. I am leaning towards a buck 119 (I have wanted one for years, just such a classic) paired with either a grohmann or something along the lines of a buck 103 or puma hunters pal. (even though I enjoy making knives, I still would buy the classics)
> 
> And as to try and stay somewhat on topic (does this thread have a topic?) Does 79 dl sound right for a pioneer farmsaw with a 24 inch bar? (3/8 pitch chain) I dont really trust my counting of identical segments of a loop... LOL



Can't help ya much , I only use my own knives. One for everything is all I ever needed ? But deer are the biggest thing around here. I gutted & skinned out 3 deer once,it was stihl cutting. LOL I would bet it would do a moose ok. 4" blade is all you ever need. I would want something more than just a knife to quarter a moose. Make your self a game ax.

No idea on the B&C ?


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Until it runs outa gas!



Smart azz nadian

I left the door open for it tho


----------



## dancan

Man , I luv that tiller , not as nice as Robin's tractor setup and may not get in where a Mantis can go but it sure does till LOL
Yes John , I can fix some things , threw a bunch of $$ at the KM55 and PRESTO !!! All fixed .
I mounted a gear head on a FS86 that was from an old style FS76 , the drive is the same size but the shaft was smaller on the FS86 , fixed that with a pop can shim  and fixed up the trimmer head .
Got the FS550 fired up after being shelved for a year .
Got the other guy's OH26 dusted off and fired up after being shelved for a year .

:tongue2:


----------



## tbone75

A friend of the OLs is coming over to do her application ! 


Got out of that chit !


----------



## dancan

What Grohmann you got ?


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> A little survey for all the hunters here. What is your favourite knife/knife team for skinning and processing deer/moose/elk? I am trying to figure out a good setup for my first mule deer hunt (hopefully) this fall. Maybe a dedicated skinner and a general hunting/outdoors knife for joint/limb removal. I am leaning towards a buck 119 (I have wanted one for years, just such a classic) paired with either a grohmann or something along the lines of a buck 103 or puma hunters pal. (even though I enjoy making knives, I still would buy the classics)
> 
> And as to try and stay somewhat on topic (does this thread have a topic?) Does 79 dl sound right for a pioneer farmsaw with a 24 inch bar? (3/8 pitch chain) I dont really trust my counting of identical segments of a loop... LOL



I really like my Outdoor Edge "wedge" for skinning

Small lite and holds a good edge


----------



## dancan

I like my Puma hunters pal


----------



## dancan

Adam , you postin' ads up here trolling for free advice ?


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Adam , you postin' ads up here trolling for free advice ?



No sir!


----------



## IEL

I dont have a grohmann yet. It is on my list. Not sure which one though?
First I am getting some DMT diasharp bench stones. No point having good knives with out a good way to sharpen!

Knives like the grohmann are ones I would buy even if I could make something just as good. Just something about the genuine classics. Any recomendations on which model grohmann?


----------



## dancan

#1 , #3 , #4 
Get the seconds from the clearance page to save $$ and then make some of your own in flat and convex grind .


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> No sir!



You sure ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know a way , but I aint tellin !! :msp_razz:



We use a tilt deck recovery.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> #1 , #3 , #4
> Get the seconds from the clearance page to save $$ and then make some of your own in flat and convex grind .



Or Kits .


----------



## Cantdog

Scooterbum said:


> ......
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3XqyGoE2Q4Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




Now yer datin' yerself Scoot.....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Geoff.....sorry you're ill.......I think the other day you asked about a 920 Jred......and if it was a good saw??? Well.... of course it was.....but WAS is the operative in that sentence... and not to say one in decent shape won't cut a lot of wood.....it's just that all parts for those are NLA....so if you're running one....ebay is your best friend....these did not have as long a run as the earier Jonsereds and were at the very end of Jonsereds production.....as such not nearly as many spare NOS or used parts.......but good saws...87cc.. great blend of RPM and torque...but rather heavy...if there are a lot of them in your area...go for it.....the performance won't disappoint!!!


----------



## IEL

Damn those seconds are a real good deal. #3 with army issue sheath only $50. :msp_scared: I may have to order one this weekend. :msp_w00t: 

I think a 1084 high carbon copy with ebony scales and a flat grind would be nice. I always find it much easier to copy a knife infront of me vs a picture.

Have you ever handled the dh russel folder? Seems real pricey for what is, but it sure looks cool.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We use a tilt deck recovery.



Ya got me !!


----------



## IEL

Cantdog said:


> Hey Geoff.....sorry you're ill.......I think the other day you asked about a 920 Jred......and if it was a good saw??? Well.... of course it was.....but WAS is the operative in that sentence... and not to say one in decent shape won't cut a lot of wood.....it's just that all parts for those are NLA....so if you're running one....ebay is your best friend....these did not have as long a run as the earier Jonsereds and were at the very end of Jonsereds production.....as such not nearly as many spare NOS or used parts.......but good saws...87cc.. great blend of RPM and torque...but rather heavy...if there are a lot of them in your area...go for it.....the performance won't disappoint!!!



Thanks robin. I think I should be better in a few days.

Im not sure I would say there is a lot of them, but I have seen 4 in my casual looking. If I ever see a real good deal, I might take it. I still need a user in that size range. Though the old 2100cd keeps tempting me.... :msp_wub: I have seen more 2100cd's for sale here than wildthings and mini macs combined.:msp_scared: (No, im really not joking)


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Thanks robin. I think I should be better in a few days.
> 
> Im not sure I would say there is a lot of them, but I have seen 4 in my casual looking. If I ever see a real good deal, I might take it. I still need a user in that size range. Though the old 2100cd keeps tempting me.... :msp_wub: I have seen more 2100cd's for sale here than wildthings and mini macs combined.:msp_scared: (No, im really not joking)



Geoff,..you should contact Will Parris, he lives close to you and is an AS member that does a lot of work on saws.


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but SLACKERS tonight !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nothing but SLACKERS tonight !



ZZZZZZzzzzzzz,..uhhh,..what....zzzzzzz.....zzzzzz.


----------



## husqvarnaguy

tbone75 said:


> Nothing but SLACKERS tonight !



Done put in my time today unlike the rest of you fartin around.


----------



## tbone75

husqvarnaguy said:


> Done put in my time today unlike the rest of you fartin around.



Hey ! This place runs 24-7 ! :msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey you kids,..stop yellin,..you`re disrupting my sleep!!


----------



## tbone75

I was a real Slug today,just never got moving !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey you kids,..stop yellin,..you`re disrupting my sleep!!



Hey Jerry !!



:big_smile:


----------



## husqvarnaguy

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey you kids,..stop yellin,..you`re disrupting my sleep!!



Go back to bed you dusty old coot.:tongue2: :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hey Jerry !!
> 
> 
> 
> :big_smile:



You lookin for a good thrashing with me shillelagh!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

husqvarnaguy said:


> Go back to bed you dusty old coot.:tongue2: :msp_biggrin:



No dust on me lad,..I been workin in the rain.


----------



## husqvarnaguy

pioneerguy600 said:


> No dust on me lad,..I been workin in the rain.



rusty then.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You lookin for a good thrashing with me shillelagh!!



To early for bed ya Ol Phart !










Maybe not for this Ol Phart ! LOL 







:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

husqvarnaguy said:


> rusty then.:msp_rolleyes:



That`s more like it...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No dust on me lad,..I been workin in the rain.



Rain went just South of me today,but it stihl left a mark on me ! Dang it ! :msp_angry:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> To early for bed ya Ol Phart !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not for this Ol Phart ! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_rolleyes:



I gots to go work tomorrow,..got chit that needs doin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Rain went just South of me today,but it stihl left a mark on me ! Dang it ! :msp_angry:



You just got stuck to the floor......


----------



## husqvarnaguy

pioneerguy600 said:


> I gots to go work tomorrow,..got chit that needs doin.



Better go to bed then and get up and eat your wheaties. Wouldnt want you to peter out halfway through your chit.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You just got stuck to the floor......



Stihl there too ! Could be a long night ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Stihl there too ! Could be a long night ?




Youse guys have fun....I'm on th side........


----------



## pioneerguy600

husqvarnaguy said:


> Better go to bed then and get up and eat your wheaties. Wouldnt want you to peter out halfway through your chit.



Work 12 hrs most days,always more than 8. Get home and work another 4 or so around the place.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Youse guys have fun....I'm on th side........



Nite Robin, I got to go down soon, will be up again in 6.


----------



## tbone75

You guys have a good nap ! LOL I may not be far behind ! Just feel like total chit. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys have a good nap ! LOL I may not be far behind ! Just feel like total chit. LOL



The damp weather still affecting you?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Done very little today , just not up to it.
> Messed with the 36 a little,made a chain for it. Took it out to try it,WTF ? Won't run fer chit mow , it acts like it has a air leak. LOL Ran fine yesterday ?
> Fixed the wires,it stops now ! The black wire was bad. Seems the end wasn't on right when the made it. Pulled right out !
> Guess I will tear it down to find the leak.





Told you.....




Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Calling it a night. Getting up at 3 to head out fishing....gulf stream here we come!




Jimmy


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Jon1212

Evenin' Ladies.

I have to catch an early flight to CA tomorrow. It'll be nice to be with my wife, and kids. Back to SLC on Tuesday. I finally got the movers pinned down to a load, and delivery date. The few days in a hotel won't be bad, except for having my 90lb Chocolate Lab tagging along. I swear water can make that dog fart.


----------



## jimdad07

Had me a good day in the woods, ran the 028 super, the ms260 and the 120si all day. Going to go back with the 9010 Sunday and start stumping the woods out. Should get a couple truckloads of stumps out of there. Saws ran great, that 120si is just a great saw. I think by next year I ought to have that Husky 359 running to try it out. I have the 6400 on the mini mill right now and was too lazy to take it apart this morning on my way out. I am also in the middle of a Gravely tear down, be my first time but they are a great machine to work on, very simple. I'll put up a couple of pics of the innards.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The damp weather still affecting you?



Think so , something sure is !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Calling it a night. Getting up at 3 to head out fishing....gulf stream here we come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



:msp_razz:


----------



## IEL

Well john, I think I may have took your crown today. I was out of bed for less than an hour total. And that was just for getting food and letting the dog out.
In other news, my dad is out of the hospital. Hasnt been out 2 hours and is already being mister grumpy about every little thing out of its place.....  He will get him self all pizzed off about a single piece of paper lying out... :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Time !!!!


----------



## RandyMac

I'm a slug too, took a blow to the head and got sent home, doing nothing much.


----------



## Jon1212

RandyMac said:


> I'm a slug too, took a blow to the head and got sent home, doing nothing much.



What the heck happened Randy?


----------



## RandyMac

I got in the way. My reaction to pain is anger, I gave back far more than I got.
Improvement is rapid, should be good in another few days.


----------



## Jon1212

RandyMac said:


> I got in the way. My reaction to pain is anger, I gave back far more than I got.
> Improvement is rapid, should be good in another few days.



Bummer, mang. I hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## RandyMac

I have a hard head


----------



## Jon1212

RandyMac said:


> I have a hard head



Yeah, I've heard that about you........LOL!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers!

These guys said rolling by 4...they haven't stirred! Not my usual fishing crews....usual captain's brother this weekend and his buddy. They needed a third man so here I am .... they don't get up soon I may just start on the beverage supply myself just for pure principal!


Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

RandyMac said:


> I got in the way. My reaction to pain is anger, I gave back far more than I got.
> Improvement is rapid, should be good in another few days.




Sounds justified! 



Jimmy


----------



## dancan

Hope things progress fast Randy .
Jimmy , I hope you end up fishing for more than just beverage in a cooler LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' All.......U ZZZzzlackerZZzzzz.......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hope things progress fast Randy .
> Jimmy , I hope you end up fishing for more than just beverage in a cooler LOL




I would usually say there are worse things to do on a Saturday......fishingwise...that is....However this is just another workday for me.....be breaking and soldering copper head flashings on wildly trimmed exterior window packages...probably the same all day tomorrow too......tilled in twenty bucketsful of well aged Hoss poo last evening after work...durn black flies were busy too.........damn tractor is to old to have come stock with a cup holder, like the new ones......


----------



## Cantdog

Been working with a 'Nadian the last couple weeks.......well he's just barely 'Nadian....from St. Stephens NB.......got him scheduled to bring me back a case of Keith's next weekend...............:cool2:....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I'm a slug too, took a blow to the head and got sent home, doing nothing much.



Holy chit man, hope its not too serious, get well soon. You gots to start using your head, not brusing your head...LOL


----------



## dancan

38 out there , I was plannin' to put some Kennebec spuds in the garden today 
I guess I'll take the FS550 and cut back some thick overgrowth for my neighbour on a slope , should be interesting .


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> I'm a slug too, took a blow to the head and got sent home, doing nothing much.



Geeze Randy you should know by now not to take yours eyes off a FC on Bath Salts.........LOL!!!


Hope you recover quickly.....


----------



## Cantdog

Been thinking lately..... that I have a need for a good USC.....want a fairly good sized one....big enough to get a 1 or 2 barrel carb into.....anyone have any suggestions for the best bang for the buck.......brand/sizewise etc....??????


----------



## dancan

You might have to look at the heavier duty commercial units .....Spendy .....Might have to find some cost overruns on the Mercruiser job LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> You might have to look at the heavier duty commercial units .....Spendy .....Might have to find some cost overruns on the Mercruiser job LOL



Been looking at this one...

Ultrasonic Cleaner SH100 3L


But is "out of stock" everywhere I look.......so either it's a really BAD unit....or very desirable...??????


Actually thinking of linking the cost overrun to the Saab 95 project.....OL says "there's no such thing as a free car"...LOL!! ...BUUTT a "jewelery cleaner" is another thing altogether!!!! ...durn 45 yr old Solex carb has a million parts......me thinks they all may be dirty.......

Mercruiser is MPI..........no carb to clean...LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

That unit is similar to what a small engine guy up the road from me uses , he swears buy it , been running it for about 3 years now , his wife has real shiney jewellery LOL


----------



## mainewoods

dancan said:


> 38 out there , I was plannin' to put some Kennebec spuds in the garden today
> 
> 
> This is the perfect time to plant tater's. It takes them 2 weeks to send up shoots and that will be around the first of June. That should be past your average last frost date easily. I would not hesitate at all- they love cool soil. Been plantin' taters for a long time and never lost any to cold temps. Rot from wet soil is the real enemy.  IMHO


----------



## dancan

Thanks for the spud tip ! 
They were going in today but now I'll change what part of the garden and row orientation they are going in .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> That unit is similar to what a small engine guy up the road from me uses , he swears buy it , been running it for about 3 years now , his wife has real shiney jewellery LOL



Good to know.....about the jewelry.......that is......a good sales pitch is ALL in the wording!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## DSS

Yeah wet ground will get spuds a lot faster than frost. 

36 here, windy, raining and half snowing. I imagine you're getting the same Danny?

I really really want to go to work. Not. 

Have a good day guys.


----------



## dancan

I had him do the carb on my new to me generator , it took 3 baths in the USC . Not a miracle cure but it saved me from having to get a carb , the only thing he's replaced is the cleaning solution and it's saved him from having to use his parts cleaner a lot .


----------



## dancan

DSS said:


> Yeah wet ground will get spuds a lot faster than frost.
> 
> 36 here, windy, raining and half snowing. I imagine you're getting the same Danny?
> 
> I really really want to go to work. Not.
> 
> Have a good day guys.



Ayup , same forecast 
At least I won't be sweating .....
I'll be putting the spuds on the high side .


----------



## Cantdog

Beautiful day here....mid 60s...low 70's... clear.....gotta bring the tractor home tonight and till our garden....OL bought peas yesterday....no rest for the wicked..........I'm off to the J thing....another day on the alum walkways up on pipe staging....tunes playin.....the smell of soldering acid wafting on the breeze......ahhhh...the smell of new money.......which will smell like a new Mercruiser motor soon........hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaawwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........

scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scratch.......................

muble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

grumble............................

nobody wants to help cut and haul brush .......................


----------



## dancan

Just burn it where it lays LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys. Off to cut wood again today, hopefully get halfway there today. I ended up burning a lot later this year and giving quite a bit to my inlaws who didn't have time to put their wood up last year.


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> Just burn it where it lays LOL



In the words of red green. "never carry gasoline in the trunk of your car. But if you really have to, at least use some sort of container." :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys

Hoping for a better day today. Time will tell. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> In the words of red green. "never carry gasoline in the trunk of your car. But if you really have to, at least use some sort of container." :msp_tongue:



Red is a truly wise man with much wisdom too...


----------



## dancan

Well , I'm going to don the winter clothing and play with the tiller LOL .


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Well , I'm going to don the winter clothing and play with the tiller LOL .



You need the tiller o death for trenching your taters, much easier than digging by hand. I might have enough time after I'm done with wood today to do the same, we'll see. Onions and garlic are up and doing well right now.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl sitting on my flippy cap. Knew this week was gonna suck. LOL

Haven't checked the weather for next week. :msp_unsure:

Told the OL I would take her out to eat tonight if I feel up to it. Don't do that very often , so its about time. LOL Always try to stay ahead on the brownie points ! LOL Never know when I need to cash them in ! :msp_rolleyes: Working very good so far ! She has never said a bad word about all these saws ! LOL May help that I always hand her money when I sell one. LOL 20 bucks seems to work just fine !
A little idea for you guys ! Them women love money , even if its just a little !
Ron,Jerry & Robin don't seem to have that problem , but some of yas do ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ol Mongo must be resting up from a long week of work ?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Stihl sitting on my flippy cap. Knew this week was gonna suck. LOL
> 
> Haven't checked the weather for next week. :msp_unsure:
> 
> Told the OL I would take her out to eat tonight if I feel up to it. Don't do that very often , so its about time. LOL Always try to stay ahead on the brownie points ! LOL Never know when I need to cash them in ! :msp_rolleyes: Working very good so far ! She has never said a bad word about all these saws ! LOL May help that I always hand her money when I sell one. LOL 20 bucks seems to work just fine !
> A little idea for you guys ! Them women love money , even if its just a little !
> Ron,Jerry & Robin don't seem to have that problem , but some of yas do ! LOL



My paycheck is direct deposited into my wife's checking account. She likes me a lot.........hence the six kids.........LOL!

BTW, I'm at SLC airport waiting to board my flight. You fellas have a great weekend.

Peace, and Hummel's be with you.


----------



## tbone75

Jon must be up and ready to fly !


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> My paycheck is direct deposited into my wife's checking account. She likes me a lot.........hence the site kids.........LOL!
> 
> BTW, I'm at SLC airport waiting to board my flight. You fellas have a great weekend.
> 
> Peace, and Hummel's be with you.



Have a good weekend Jon , I am sure it will be nice to get back to the family.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Have a good weekend Jon , I am sure it will be nice to get back to the family.



Thanks John, I am glad this living apart is almost over. I never thought I'd miss being annoyed...........LOL!

Hopefully I'll be back in time to get those saws you shipped me


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yyaawwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........
> 
> scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scratch.......................
> 
> muble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> grumble............................
> 
> nobody wants to help cut and haul brush .......................



I just pile it up where it lays and burn it. Best way I know to get rid of it. Down in the woods,it lays where it fell. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Thanks John, I am glad this living apart is almost over. I never thought I'd miss being annoyed...........LOL!
> 
> Hopefully I'll be back in time to get those saws you shipped me



I don't have your address ! Googball ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I know my muffed up body would be much happier out West , but just to many roots here now. Stihl thinking about N.C.


----------



## tbone75

Went around Salt Lake City a long time ago,all I can member is how bad it stank ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Right now it depends on the OL finding another job. All she knows is how to weave baskets ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

A huge problem would being close to a big city,neither one of us could take that ! I have always lived around very small towns, or out in the sticks !! The less people around me the better ! LOL


----------



## IEL

My dad takes neatness way too far... :msp_angry: We almost had a fist fight this morning about a few screw drivers left out. :angry2: Once he gets going on something, he dont stop for anything. I am just glad we avoided throwing blows. I have to go work on a saw and cool off for a bit. :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will try to do something ?

Nothing but rain all next week too ! :msp_angry:


----------



## farrell

Hey guys

Workin on the tractor 

Tryin to figure out valves

Turned to tdc 

Both valves should be closed at this point?

Then turn so piston travels back down cylinder and 1/8"?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Workin on the tractor
> 
> Tryin to figure out valves
> 
> Turned to tdc
> 
> Both valves should be closed at this point?
> 
> Then turn so piston travels back down cylinder and 1/8"?



There are two TDC's,,try both and see if any diff.
yes both will be closed,1/8 in foreward.
vaves may seem loose,check gap.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Went around Salt Lake City a long time ago,all I can member is how bad it stank ! LOL



My sister and brother-in-law lived there for 4 years. Bueno Ave. Near the university.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I don't have your address ! Googball ! LOL



Excuses, excuses! PM inbound.



tbone75 said:


> Went around Salt Lake City a long time ago,all I can member is how bad it stank ! LOL



Don't fart with the windows rolled up. Duh!

flight delayed 1 hour 40 minutes for a broken f###### windshield wiper. Missing my connection. US Airways, you suck!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Excuses, excuses! PM inbound.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fart with the windows rolled up. Duh!
> 
> flight delayed 1 hour 40 minutes for a broken f###### windshield wiper. Missing my connection. US Airways, you suck!



Didn't get no PM ? DuhGoogball ! LOL

When I drive I lock the windows up and let it rip !! LOL


I don't fly ! Tried it once,never again !


----------



## dancan

Well , 5lbs of seed spuds may not sound like much but that plus tilling plus fert plus making the rows plus a tank of fuel through the FS85 on a slope may not sound like much but to me it's 2 kotton kandy lite and an extra strong dark and stormy ......

Tiller of death , not today LOL
John , yuppies will pay to learn a bit of what she knows , she must have patience to teach if she can put up with you ......
Ron , I have a Bandit 90 , you can borrow it , no more brush piles .....
Geoff , there is medication for the OCD thing , get him some of BC's premium export , you can get that without a script , I hear it grows like weed out there ....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> There are two TDC's,,try both and see if any diff.
> yes both will be closed,1/8 in foreward.
> vaves may seem loose,check gap.



Ron knows how to do that chit !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , 5lbs of seed spuds may not sound like much but that plus tilling plus fert plus making the rows plus a tank of fuel through the FS85 on a slope may not sound like much but to me it's 2 kotton kandy lite and an extra strong dark and stormy ......
> 
> Tiller of death , not today LOL
> John , yuppies will pay to learn a bit of what she knows , she must have patience to teach if she can put up with you ......
> Ron , I have a Bandit 90 , you can borrow it , no more brush piles .....
> Geoff , there is medication for the OCD thing , get him some of BC's premium export , you can get that without a script , I hear it grows like weed out there ....



Wonder where I can find yuppies round here ? LOL 

Put up with me ?? Try putting up with her !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady brought me 2 boxes ! Seems I have a 288 Husky and a surprise box ? The 288 is spoken for. LOL Surprise box looks real interesting !


----------



## Cantdog

Huh......good lunch the OL had all made for me...mmmmm....back to the copper...nice day for it.....


Dan be extra careful....kinda early for extra strong "dark and stormys" .....notice the plural?? I know you can't drink just one.......Acadians can't fly one one wing...'cept in a circle......


----------



## tbone75

A filthy and little beat up 288 . LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mystery box. I will check it out after bit. LOL Could be some real goodies in there ? 

Even Ol tight azz would have bought it for what I paid. LOL

Either one of them ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Hey John where did you get the pushrods for your mower

I found the sockets I needed

Bought a feeler gauge

I removed valve covers 

Gonna pull push rods and check

Everything looks good tho


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey John where did you get the pushrods for your mower
> 
> I found the sockets I needed
> 
> Bought a feeler gauge
> 
> I removed valve covers
> 
> Gonna pull push rods and check
> 
> Everything looks good tho



I just looked for them online. Don't member where from ? You can tell real easy if there bent. Should be able to get your fingers on them to turn them with the valves closed.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Mystery box. I will check it out after bit. LOL Could be some real goodies in there ?
> 
> Even Ol tight azz would have bought it for what I paid. LOL
> 
> Either one of them ! LOL



T, saw you on here. Just brought a white top 44 Husky home! You know I'm partial to the little fellas! anyway needs a piston. Any idea where I can find one? 42x32. Mahalo...
Things working out better with the back!! Will PM!! 
You're in good company over here!! See why you hang out here!! Just got my 2 car garage area filled with stacked firewood. Sister-in-law posted some pics in Good Morning yesterday. Take care ole friend and say hi to cantdog for me!! Later.....


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> T, saw you on here. Just brought a white top 44 Husky home! You know I'm partial to the little fellas! anyway needs a piston. Any idea where I can find one? 42x32. Mahalo...
> Things working out better with the back!! Will PM!!
> You're in good company over here!! See why you hang out here!! Just got my 2 car garage area filled with stacked firewood. Sister-in-law posted some pics in Good Morning yesterday. Take care ole friend and say hi to cantdog for me!! Later.....



Hey Bobby !
Good to hear from you !
I like the 44 myself ! LOL Not sure on the piston,maybe Northwoods ?


----------



## dancan

Had a beer before so one is OK .......As long as it was to my recipe , 3,2,1 .....


----------



## dancan

I read the instructions on the seed spuds , it said to cover them with an inch or two of soft earth ???
Who wrote them instructions ? Someone from PEI who never seen a rock in their lifetime ???


----------



## dancan

Hmmmmm , might have to break into the care package of kotten kandy to get mooving again .......


----------



## IEL

Dads still grumpy, but im nice and relaxed. :msp_smile: I got the pioneer 450 back together, awaiting test run. And I got my little homelite tore down and cleaned. I just have to do the carb and put it back together. Nothing is more relaxing than working on pioneers while listening to a zz top tribute album.
I have some pictures of my pioneers together, but that will have to wait until the phone is charged.

As far as fuel mix for old saws, I know most can be ran on 40:1, but what about the old timers with a cast iron liner? Same for those, or run 20:1?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Dads still grumpy, but im nice and relaxed. :msp_smile: I got the pioneer 450 back together, awaiting test run. And I got my little homelite tore down and cleaned. I just have to do the carb and put it back together. Nothing is more relaxing than working on pioneers while listening to a zz top tribute album.
> I have some pictures of my pioneers together, but that will have to wait until the phone is charged.
> 
> As far as fuel mix for old saws, I know most can be ran on 40:1, but what about the old timers with a cast iron liner? Same for those, or run 20:1?



Everything I have read on here says they run fine with 40:1 .


----------



## tbone75

Just got back from town. Got my cow poop,potting soil and a few plants. Time to go play in the dirt. LOL


----------



## DSS

dancan said:


> I read the instructions on the seed spuds , it said to cover them with an inch or two of soft earth ???
> 
> Who wrote them instructions ? Someone from PEI who never seen a rock in their lifetime ???




We got three or four rocks here I think. 

Start with an inch or two. You have to hill them up when they start to grow to keep the baby spuds covered. Potatoes will grow anywhere. In a bucket, in the compost pile...I saw a guy grow them in a pile of straw on top of a rock. Just keep adding straw. Not too wet. An inch of water a week is what they say they need.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I just looked for them online. Don't member where from ? You can tell real easy if there bent. Should be able to get your fingers on them to turn them with the valves closed.



From looking at them they looked straight

But will check closer

Got a plume/cloud of gas comin outta air intake?

Been to busy to tear into the tractor to much today

Frustrated with it

Did rebuild my paintball marker

Put new air filter in the car and new wipers on the truck

Did a few things round the house


----------



## AU_K2500

Well chit!!!!!!

Went to put my new drum and chain in the 041.....chain won't fit around the bar.....count the old chain, 81. Count the new chain, 81. Hold the two chains up and the old chain is 3/4" longer. WTF? Can a chain stretch that far, or is there a gauge just a smidge bigger than 3/8? Also. The new 3/8 doesn't seem to lay in the new socket very well its not cast or stamped with a gauge/pun could t like I've seen before. Did I buy the wrong gauge? 

View attachment 296079


----------



## DSS

AU_K2500 said:


> Well chit!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Went to put my new drum and chain in the 041.....chain won't fit around the bar.....count the old chain, 81. Count the new chain, 81. Hold the two chains up and the old chain is 3/4" longer. WTF? Can a chain stretch that far, or is there a gauge just a smidge bigger than 3/8? Also. The new 3/8 doesn't seem to lay in the new socket very well its not cast or stamped with a gauge/pun could t like I've seen before. Did I buy the wrong gauge?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296079




You mean pitch Mark. 

Rivets look farther apart in the bottom loop. Sure it isn't one loop of .325 and a loop of 3/8's? 

Or a loop of 3/8's and .404? Doesn't look big enough for .404 though.


----------



## AU_K2500

DSS said:


> You mean pitch Mark.
> 
> Rivets look farther apart in the bottom loop. Sure it isn't one loop of .325 and a loop of 3/8's?
> 
> Or a loop of 3/8's and .404? Doesn't look big enough for .404 though.



Thank you Chris. Pitch is what I meant. Typing on the phone while trying to figure this out. Sorry. The too chain is a brand new loop of .375 Oregon 72LGX bottom loop came off the saw. Figured out the rim.....its .404. But I got it second hand and can find the proper rim easy enough. But can a chain stretch that much!?


----------



## DSS

AU_K2500 said:


> Thank you Chris. Pitch is what I meant. Typing on the phone while trying to figure this out. Sorry. The too chain is a brand new loop of .375 Oregon 72LGX bottom loop came off the saw. Figured out the rim.....its .404. But I got it second hand and can find the proper rim easy enough. But can a chain stretch that much!?




No, not that much. Sometimes they stretch enough to run out of room on the adjustment and you have to take one link out. So if its .404 the 3/8's won't fit the nose sprocket in your bar either.


----------



## AU_K2500

DSS said:


> No, not that much. Sometimes they stretch enough to run out of room on the adjustment and you have to take one link out. So if its .404 the 3/8's won't fit the nose sprocket in your bar either.



its not .404. i measured rivet to rivet and it was over .750 and definitely under .808. im lost on this one. its a bow bar so as long as the clutch drum and gauge are right its fine. im just mad i spent 30 bucks on a chain thats 1-2 DL too short...and no one around here will spin chain, atleast not that ive found yet.


----------



## AU_K2500

and if it helps, the old chain is labeled "timberjack" and the Drive Link is stamped A50.


----------



## IEL

AU_K2500 said:


> and if it helps, the old chain is labeled "timberjack" and the Drive Link is stamped A50.



I know windsor had a 50a timberking. I will have to look a little more. That was the closest I could find on acres site. (it was 3/8 btw, introduced 1970)


----------



## AU_K2500

its blowing my mind. they are EXACTLY the same DL count... and one loop is obviously longer.


----------



## B Harrison

That's a new one on me. We learn something new every day. Have you checked a bunch of the links to see if some are a little longer than others?


----------



## AU_K2500

B Harrison said:


> That's a new one on me. We learn something new every day. Have you checked a bunch of the links to see if some are a little longer than others?



i only checked it in two places, they read about .778-.780"


----------



## dancan

A year ago tomorrow but on Saturday like today around this time after I got into the Emerg I was being asked " On a scale from 1 to 10 , 10 being the worst you ever felt 1 being the least , how is your pain ? " 
At that particular point in time my answer was " About 3 " .


----------



## IEL

The 450 is done!  Test run in the morning. Here are some pictures of it along with the farmsaw, and one of the HMs. (I just thought they would look nice together) View attachment 296093
View attachment 296094
View attachment 296095


I will have to grab a picture of my new redneck parts cleaner. Works very well, and would cost about $4 to make. (if I didnt have the parts lying around :msp_ohmy


----------



## DSS

AU_K2500 said:


> i only checked it in two places, they read about .778-.780"




Measure between three rivets and divide by two. Is that how you did it?

That's weird. I can't see a chain that short stretching that much.


----------



## AU_K2500

DSS said:


> Measure between three rivets and divide by two. Is that how you did it?
> 
> That's weird. I can't see a chain that short stretching that much.



Yes. .780" was between three rivets. Think I'll just have two links added to my chain....should fit then.


----------



## dancan

Hey Ron , I got a permit to burn my brush and the neighbours crap wood and siding ......Really LOL







Since I had a good fire going I threw in a couple of old farriers rasps from the 60's to anneal them for future use .
In there somewhere .


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Yes. .780" was between three rivets. Think I'll just have two links added to my chain....should fit then.



:dunno:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey Ron , I got a permit to burn my brush and the neighbours crap wood and siding ......Really LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I had a good fire going I threw in a couple of old farriers rasps from the 60's to anneal them for future use .
> In there somewhere .



Whatcha drikin ? Weasel P ? :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Adam you check the compression on the mower yet ? Sounds like you may have some blow by ?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Whatcha drikin ? Weasel P ? :msp_razz:



Nah , good stuff , even had to fight the dog for it .


----------



## Jon1212

Jon1212 said:


> Excuses, excuses! PM inbound.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fart with the windows rolled up. Duh!
> 
> flight delayed 1 hour 40 minutes for a broken f###### windshield wiper. Missing my connection. US Airways, you suck!



Yep, missed my 950am connection in Phoenix, they put on standby on the oversold 130pm flight, or 440pm flight first class. I said "uh, no" please dial Southwest for me, and $230 later I was on a 1230pm flight to Sacramento. You can't put a price on time with the family.

I hope you lads had a more productive day.


----------



## dancan

Ron , how's the arm ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Adam you check the compression on the mower yet ? Sounds like you may have some blow by ?



Nope I haven't but i can


----------



## Cantdog

Dog down......... isle two......long daze..... shot nights


----------



## caleath

You slackers still goofin off in here?


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> You slackers still goofin off in here?



Yep!!


----------



## caleath

Everyone doing ok?


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas. Raining cats and dogs here!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Everyone doing ok?



Doing fine!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> You slackers still goofin off in here?



Hi Cliff , how ya doin !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Everyone doing ok?



How about you?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas. Raining cats and dogs here!



Its not here ! Not feeling to bad !


----------



## caleath

Doing fine here, getting ready for my sons hi school graduation. He leaves for the air force in July.


----------



## tbone75

Just came in from planting stuff. Matters,cukes and FLOWERS for Dan. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just came in from planting stuff. Matters,cukes and FLOWERS for Dan. LOL



Just so he can say," oh my flowers".....LOL


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Doing fine here, getting ready for my sons hi school graduation. He leaves for the air force in July.



Wish him the best of luck for us !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just so he can say," oh my flowers".....LOL



Yep ! For him and the Smurf ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cliff you happen to member what a chainsaw is ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## caleath

Sure do, I handled one yesterday, a buddy was using it, my 440, he brought it back witha brand new stihl bar and chain. Nothing wrong with the old ne, just his way of saying thanks.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Sure do, I handled one yesterday, a buddy was using it, my 440, he brought it back witha brand new stihl bar and chain. Nothing wrong with the old ne, just his way of saying thanks.



Least ya stihl got one ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I only have a couple saws. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Cliff, good to see you. Congrats to your boy, time flies doesn't it? Hope you get back into the saws someday but I also know how life happens. Thanks for popping in now and then.


----------



## caleath

I still have all of them.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Cliff, good to see you. Congrats to your boy, time flies doesn't it? Hope you get back into the saws someday but I also know how life happens. Thanks for popping in now and then.



WTF !! Now and then ? Once a year maybe !! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> I still have all of them.



Guess there is stihl hope for you.


----------



## tbone75

Just started watching Battleship , looks real good !!


----------



## jimdad07

I'm watching Alaska the Last Frontier right now. Darn good show. BTW, nothing like running saws from the morning till dark.


----------



## IEL

Im applying for a job tomorrow. :msp_scared: I need to fund the saws some how. :msp_unsure: 

I might have to pick up a 2100cd as a reward for myself staying sane bagging groceries. (assuming I get hired )


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Just started watching Battleship , looks real good !!



Yep , very good movie !



TIME !!!!


----------



## dancan

Hmmmmmm , barrel stihl glowing LOL
ZZZzzzZZZzzzzzzz


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dern Zzzlllaackerzzzzz.....

Have a good one guys......


----------



## dancan

Morning/Night Rob .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Morning/Night Rob .


hey Dan

ZZzZZZzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All......Another day of soldering ahead.......after I put a new blade on the mower.... and get the oil changed.......and get it fueled and running before I go in to work at 8 this morning. That way the OL can chase that thing around the lawn and then clean out the dandilions and other large weeds from our garden.....so I can go up to Hoss's and bring home the tractor and till our garden...after work....gotta get that K 130 going too.....them weeds ain't waiting!!!!!


Damn.....I'm glad springtime in Maine is short....


----------



## dancan

If you hadn't of slept in ........


----------



## dancan

34 out there right now but at least it's not blowin 40mph like yesterday , I guess I'll go cut down a cherry tree and make more brush LOL


----------



## mainewoods

Damn.....I'm glad springtime in Maine is short....[/QUOTE]

Like an old timer told me once----- ain't but 2 seasons in Maine - winter and 4th of July.


----------



## roncoinc

No burnin around here.
to dry,,been dry,no rain.


----------



## dancan

You can still borrow my chipper ....
Hows the arm ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> You can still borrow my chipper ....
> Hows the arm ?



Very little pain yestday.
very little this mornin.
i expect by tomorrow to have forgotten about it . 
tnx.


----------



## jimdad07

Heading back to the woods today. Going to be stumping most of the day.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. Great day fishing yesterday with beautiful weather. Have pictures to post this afternoon. 

Sparky...will call you in a bit. Sit tight on that chain. I bet its a pitch issue. I have known .404 at the house and well get it straight. I also will buy that 81 loop if it is wrong for what you have in it plus shipping as my Echo 750 runs a 81dl loop. 



Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Have fun Jim!



Jimmy


----------



## IEL

Morning slackers. Fun morning today.... Updating my resume, and filling out a few job applications. I have to get that all done before I can play with the homelite.. :msp_mad::msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys


----------



## dancan

Good afternoon .


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Off to work on the dam briggs

Post findings shortly


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning crew. Great day fishing yesterday with beautiful weather. Have pictures to post this afternoon.
> 
> Sparky...will call you in a bit. Sit tight on that chain. I bet its a pitch issue. I have known .404 at the house and well get it straight. I also will buy that 81 loop if it is wrong for what you have in it plus shipping as my Echo 750 runs a 81dl loop.
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



I'm pretty sure its not .404 but I could be wrong. The old chain is REALLY worn. We can take a look at it when you get back sometime. I'm thinking if I add a link or two to the new chain it ought to fit.


----------



## AU_K2500

IEL said:


> Morning slackers. Fun morning today.... Updating my resume, and filling out a few job applications. I have to get that all done before I can play with the homelite.. :msp_mad::msp_thumbdn:



Good luck to ya on the job hunt! That's always an exciting/stressful time for anyone. Just remember patience when looking and waiting to hear back. What kind of job are you looking for?


----------



## farrell

Question #1

Cylinder 2 at tdc while cylinder 1 exhaust valve open

Correct?


----------



## farrell

Rolled each cilinder to tdc and rolled pushrods like John said they are straight

Off to do compression


----------



## IEL

Looks like im doing some planting today. I have 2 pepper plants to plant. 1 hot portugal pepper, and 1 red habenero.  If I recall correctly, the red habenero is even hotter than the standard. :cool2:


----------



## farrell

Compression check

Cylinder 1: 150psi

Cylinder 2: 160psi


----------



## IEL

AU_K2500 said:


> What kind of job are you looking for?



One that will hire me... LOL

There is a hardware store and a grocery store local, and a few feed stores a little ways away. My paychecks will be going towards a used f150, and saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Compression check
> 
> Cylinder 1: 150psi
> 
> Cylinder 2: 160psi



Not bad but there is something not quite right when there is ten or more lbs difference between cylinders. Try putting some oil in the low cylinder and turn it over several times, then take a compression test again.


----------



## farrell

Cylinder 1 is running rich

Plug is black

But if everything is checking out fine........

has to be carb?


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> One that will hire me... LOL
> 
> There is a hardware store and a grocery store local, and a few feed stores a little ways away. My paychecks will be going towards a used f150, and saws.



Victoria Food? I remember shopping there when we were out on the Island.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Cylinder 1 is running rich
> 
> Plug is black
> 
> But if everything is checking out fine........
> 
> has to be carb?



Change that plug, it might be going bad. Is number one the lower reading cylinder?


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not bad but there is something not quite right when there is ten or more lbs difference between cylinders. Try putting some oil in the low cylinder and turn it over several times, then take a compression test again.



Up to 155psi


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Change that plug, it might be going bad. Is number one the lower reading cylinder?



Yes

New plug


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Up to 155psi



If number one has the lower comp and that has the darker plug then its likely to have a bad intake valve.


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Victoria Food? I remember shopping there when we were out on the Island.



How long ago were you here? I have lived here my whole life and have never even heard of victoria food. :msp_ohmy: Thrifty foods is the main one here, and the one local to me. Also a home hardware local.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> How long ago were you here? I have lived here my whole life and have never even heard of victoria food. :msp_ohmy: Thrifty foods is the main one here, and the one local to me. Also a home hardware local.



It must have been 6-7 years ago, Victoria Foods was on Store ST.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> If number one has the lower comp and that has the darker plug then its likely to have a bad intake valve.



That will just be a pain if that's the case

Gonna try a different plug tho

Could it be crud build up on the valve?


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> How long ago were you here? I have lived here my whole life and have never even heard of victoria food. :msp_ohmy: Thrifty foods is the main one here, and the one local to me. Also a home hardware local.



Thrifty Foods are everywhere out there, one over on Simcoe St close to Irving Park we ducked into to get some snacks after taking in the waterfront.


----------



## tbone75

Had to take a little walk,didn't help much. LOL May have over done it a little yesterday. Hard not to try and catch up from a week of doing nothing ! Stihl have to get more done today, more onions and beans to plant today. More mater plants soon too I think ! Ready to go Scoot ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> That will just be a pain if that's the case
> 
> Gonna try a different plug tho
> 
> Could it be crud build up on the valve?



It could just be about anything, worn valve guide, bad valve seat, bent valve stem or pitted sealing edges on either the valve or the seat. Could be a piece of carbon that has become attached to either the valve or the seat. Hard to tell. Sometimes running some carbon remover through the engine can clean it up.


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> It must have been 6-7 years ago, Victoria Foods was on Store ST.



Wow, I am very surprised I didnt know about that. I dont really get to that part of town much, maybe once a year. I cant even remember the last time I was on store street... The only time I ever go out that way is for a couple of pawn shops, and an indoor flea market. ( and even then I stay in the industrial area) Im not much of a city guy.... LOL


----------



## farrell

Well it's better!

Changed plugs no longer poppin or back firing!


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Had to take a little walk,didn't help much. LOL May have over done it a little yesterday. Hard not to try and catch up from a week of doing nothing ! Stihl have to get more done today, more onions and beans to plant today. More mater plants soon too I think ! Ready to go Scoot ! LOL



What? No hot peppers??  Those are the best part. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> What? No hot peppers??  Those are the best part. :msp_thumbsup:



No! I don't eat any kind of peppers !


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Wow, I am very surprised I didnt know about that. I dont really get to that part of town much, maybe once a year. I cant even remember the last time I was on store street... The only time I ever go out that way is for a couple of pawn shops, and an indoor flea market. ( and even then I stay in the industrial area) Im not much of a city guy.... LOL



It is funny, me as a traveler/tourist will find many small things in a city that people from that city or area don`t see. They live there and have their habits, I coming from away want to see it all and usually see/find things they have not seen or found.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Well it's better!
> 
> Changed plugs no longer poppin or back firing!



Wait til the oil burns off then check the comp again.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Well it's better!
> 
> Changed plugs no longer poppin or back firing!



What did you adjust the valves at ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> What did you adjust the valves at ??



.004 on intake

.006 on exhaust


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to get out and do some stuff,.BBL.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> .004 on intake
> 
> .006 on exhaust



perfect.

how were they before adjusting ??


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wait til the oil burns off then check the comp again.



Alright

It isn't surging or poppin till under load 

Took a lap around the yard


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> perfect.
> 
> how were they before adjusting ??



They weren't horribly out

Does start better


----------



## farrell

I'm gonna go get some more gas and additives for the cleaning the carb and motor


----------



## farrell

I'm assuming its the crankcase breather that attaches to air intake gettin a lot of vapor comin out of it


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> No! I don't eat any kind of peppers !



Im just growing hot peppers and potatos this year. I will have to pick out some potatos from the feed store. They had like 15 different seed potatos last year. :biggrin: Maybe some german butter potatos, possibly some bakers. Red potatos for early new potato harvest.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> I'm assuming its the crankcase breather that attaches to air intake gettin a lot of vapor comin out of it



Cleaning the crank case breather is normal maintianance also.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Cleaning the crank case breather is normal maintianance also.



there is a filter in there.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> there is a filter in there.



Does the whole hose pull out or what?

Dumping a lot of vapor into air intake


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Does the whole hose pull out or what?
> 
> Dumping a lot of vapor into air intake



Hose attaches to a plate on the block that comes off
take off the cover and clean the filter


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wait til the oil burns off then check the comp again.



150psi


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Hose attaches to a plate on the block that comes off
> take off the cover and clean the filter



Alright

Do it when motor cools back down

What should I use to clean it


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Hose attaches to a plate on the block that comes off
> take off the cover and clean the filter



Get some "sea foam " for the engine to add to the gas


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Get some "sea foam " for the engine to add to the gas



Should add anything else or just that?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Should add anything else or just that?



pour about 1/4 can into carb after engine hot,slowly so it dont stall.
hi idle or reved up,,then shut off and let sit 10 min.
then start up and run the hell out of it and enjoy the smoke show until all the carbon burns off !!! .

clean crank vent first tho


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Alright
> 
> Do it when motor cools back down
> 
> What should I use to clean it



Anything, degreaser, gasoline solvents like varsol or paint thinner, rinse out well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Should add anything else or just that?



I did some checking around online, no wonder you guys want to leave the US,..THEY WON`T LET YOU HAVE ANY GOOD CLEANERS....LOL


----------



## farrell

That job I ain't startin today

Have to remove the flywheel to get the to the bolts to remove the crankcase breather

There is quite a bit of oil on the walls of air intake


----------



## tbone75

Having fun today ! Playing in the cow poop !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> That job I ain't startin today
> 
> Have to remove the flywheel to get the to the bolts to remove the crankcase breather
> 
> There is quite a bit of oil on the walls of air intake



That filter is usually a plastic thing just stuck into a valve cover ? Filter inside the plastic thing.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That filter is usually a plastic thing just stuck into a valve cover ? Filter inside the plastic thing.



Gotta find a socket big enough to take off the flywheel first


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That filter is usually a plastic thing just stuck into a valve cover ? Filter inside the plastic thing.



This one is on top of the motor in between the cylinders half hidden by the flywheel and attaches to air intake


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> This one is on top of the motor in between the cylinders half hidden by the flywheel and attaches to air intake



New one on me ? Usually just looks like a sponge stuck into a plastic piece.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> This one is on top of the motor in between the cylinders half hidden by the flywheel and attaches to air intake



That sounds like the other end of it,where the tube goes into the motor. The filter should be on the other end of the tube?


----------



## tbone75

Starting to think you have a bad ring on that low side,with all the oil on things ? Usually caused by pressure getting into the crankcase from blow by.
Hope I am wrong !


----------



## farrell

Idk

Don't have an IPL for it


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Idk
> 
> Don't have an IPL for it



Should be able to find a IPL on line somewhere ? Jacks maybe ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Starting to think you have a bad ring on that low side,with all the oil on things ? Usually caused by pressure getting into the crankcase from blow by.
> Hope I am wrong !



Shouldn't smoke be comin outta the exhaust in that case?

Tractor is not smoking and doesn't seem to be burning oil

My uncle called a bit ago and told him what was goin on

He wondered if an ignition wire was jumpin spark?

The module on cylinder #2 the wire is cracked close to module

This cylinder was at 160psi and plug was light brown no sign of fowling


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Shouldn't smoke be comin outta the exhaust in that case?
> 
> Tractor is not smoking and doesn't seem to be burning oil
> 
> My uncle called a bit ago and told him what was goin on
> 
> He wondered if an ignition wire was jumpin spark?
> 
> The module on cylinder #2 the wire is cracked close to module
> 
> This cylinder was at 160psi and plug was light brown no sign of fowling



Should be using some oil if it was doing that. I am not very good with them things ! LOL Way better with a chainsaw,and that isn't saying much ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Should be able to find a IPL on line somewhere ? Jacks maybe ?



Found one on jacks

And it is the breather


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Found one on jacks
> 
> And it is the breather



Good & bad ! Least you can look at the IPL.


----------



## tbone75

Back to mixing cow poop !


----------



## Jon1212

Howdy Fellas,

I heard a rumor that there was a Cliff Leath sighting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Howdy Fellas,
> 
> I heard a rumor that there was a Cliff Leath sighting.



Briefly!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> No! I don't eat any kind of peppers !



Bet you reach for Dr.Pepper when you run out of Dew ....


----------



## Jon1212

Jon1212 said:


> Howdy Fellas,
> 
> I heard a rumor that there was a Cliff Leath sighting.





pioneerguy600 said:


> Briefly!



Sasquatch sightings are brief as well. Allegedly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Sasquatch sightings are brief as well. Allegedly.



He don`t stick around long, in and out in 3 posts or thereabouts.


----------



## dancan

I went for a little walk this morning , brought the "Swede" saw with me in case there was some dangerous "Leaners" behind the house .
I've got 150' of "Leaners" all peeled by the garden 
The "Swede" saw sure makes you sweat at 35F but at least there was not one blackfly to be seen LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I went for a little walk this morning , brought the "Swede" saw with me in case there was some dangerous "Leaners" behind the house .
> I've got 150' of "Leaners" all peeled by the garden
> The "Swede" saw sure makes you sweat at 35F but at least there was not one blackfly to be seen LOL



A fair bit warmer over here in the valley and there are some blackflies around.....


----------



## farrell

I bet it ain't gonna be no fun pullin that flywheel

What should I use to clean the breather


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I bet it ain't gonna be no fun pullin that flywheel
> 
> What should I use to clean the breather



Gas or something like that,then I use dawn dish soap on them. That stuff works great ! Then just dry it out.


----------



## tbone75

Sent the OL to town for more cow poop , 4 bags was just half nuff I thought ? LOL

Mowing grass while I wait.

Its a little warm out there ! 80 , only the middle of May ? Not a good sign for the year ! Suppose to be about 80 all week with T-Storms every night.

Just got to take what we get.

Picked my first batch of radishes and planted the next batch ! Onions are about ready to eat too ! I just pick every other one , let one get big.


----------



## tbone75

Adam that carb is a 2 barrel aint it ? Wonder if one side is half plugged up ?


----------



## tbone75

Could be leaking air some where too,maybe around the intake ? Just to dam many things could do it ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Adam that carb is a 2 barrel aint it ? Wonder if one side is half plugged up ?



Yes sir!

Planning on disassembling it


----------



## AU_K2500

Some minimal wear on a chain... Never knew they put the rivet so close to the bottom of the link.... Lol

View attachment 296259


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Some minimal wear on a chain... Never knew they put the rivet so close to the bottom of the link.... Lol
> 
> View attachment 296259



wrong guage bar for the chain or nose of bar spread out.
that aint normal.


----------



## farrell

I'm starting to wonder if I'm gonna have to completely dissemble the briggs to find the answer?


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> He don`t stick around long, in and out in 3 posts or thereabouts.



Premature Logging Out?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I'm gonna have to completely dissemble the briggs to find the answer?



did you put the seafoam to it ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> wrong guage bar for the chain or nose of bar spread out.
> that aint normal.



Possibly. Its off a bow saw. The bar has been reconditioned. Its possible they just put the old chain back on after fixing the bar.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Possibly. Its off a bow saw. The bar has been reconditioned. Its possible they just put the old chain back on after fixing the bar.



well them rivits are rubbing on something and they shouldnt.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> well them rivits are rubbing on something and they shouldnt.



When I got the saw the thumbs on the bow were bent in. One would contact the chain on occasion. That has been fixed.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> did you put the seafoam to it ??



I hadn't done the case breather yet


----------



## tbone75

Finally done mixing in the poop ! Now I can get stuff planted !
Trying some different tomato cages this year,gave up on the wire POS things !
OL done fed me burgers and beans ! LOL Could be a little gassy tonight. :msp_scared:

Slug is dragging now ! But just want to get stuff in before it rains ! Going to pay big time I am sure. LOL 
Even got half the yard mowed !

Time to get back at it. :msp_razz:


----------



## DSS

tbone75 said:


> Finally done mixing in the poop ! Now I can get stuff planted !
> 
> Trying some different tomato cages this year,gave up on the wire POS things !
> 
> OL done fed me burgers and beans ! LOL Could be a little gassy tonight. :msp_scared:
> 
> 
> 
> Slug is dragging now ! But just want to get stuff in before it rains ! Going to pay big time I am sure. LOL
> 
> Even got half the yard mowed !
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get back at it. :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

Hey John !
A poo mixer for ya .


----------



## farrell

Will a can of plastic safe contact cleaner work for cleaning the carb?

Not that I'm gonna use it on plastic

Hoping I can get the carb apart with sockets I bought not sure there is enough room


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey John !
> A poo mixer for ya .



I got all my poo ,er shellfish compost tilled in, 12 bags of it, 3 lbs of bone meal and 12 gallons of liquid sunshine applied.


----------



## dancan

Jeez , all I had to work with is rocky clay mud


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Jeez , all I had to work with is rocky clay mud



Jeez........I would have thought a true Acadian would be working dykeland......oh.... I meen dikeland....no rocks...60 feet of topsoil..way cool.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Jeez , all I had to work with is rocky clay mud



I have some great soil but it was trucked here at a high cost, around $500. a tandem truckload.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Jeez........I would have thought a true Acadian would be working dykeland......oh.... I meen dikeland....no rocks...60 feet of topsoil..way cool.....



Remember,..the English took it all away.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Remember,..the English took it all away.




No they weren't that smart.....they left the soil and took the people away................


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No they weren't that smart.....they left the soil and took the people away................



The land.


----------



## jimdad07

Ran the Dolmar 6400 all day cutting stumps. Can't talk that saw up enough. Got a few truckloads hauled today, four cord cut, split and stacked yesterday and one more day off to play in the woods. I haven't had a weekend this fun in awhile, running those saws is like therapy.


----------



## jimdad07

I see some garden talk in here lately, how many of us are there that grow? I know John grows for medicinal purposes, me I grow to eat.


----------



## tbone75

Just came in,all done planting and mixing cow pop ! May put in a few more matter plants ? Everything else is done ! And so am I !!!!!!!!!

Now I smell like cow pop ! Rain locker time !! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I see some garden talk in here lately, how many of us are there that grow? I know John grows for medicinal purposes, me I grow to eat.



Herbs, berries veggies.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I see some garden talk in here lately, how many of us are there that grow? I know John grows for medicinal purposes, me I grow to eat.



Not me ! Don't think I would like jail ! Money sure would be nice ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just came in,all done planting and mixing cow pop ! May put in a few more matter plants ? Everything else is done ! And so am I !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now I smell like cow pop ! Rain locker time !! :msp_scared:



you smell like poo, uncle rob will be looking to flush you.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey crew. Busy day visiting family and friends out here on the island. Scattered storms rolling through...good times ahead as I work on this bottle of Bourbon.
























Jimmy


----------



## farrell

Atleast parts are plentiful on eBay for the briggs


----------



## jimdad07

Adam you live in Gravely land, you ought to find an old LI and go to town. We do a lot of garlic, onions, taters, swischard, maters, beans, carrots, beats and a few more. Sure do like garden food.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Adam you live in Gravely land, you ought to find an old LI and go to town. We do a lot of garlic, onions, taters, swischard, maters, beans, carrots, beats and a few more. Sure do like garden food.



Don't know that I have ever seen one around


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Don't know that I have ever seen one around



I bet there's a few out there around you.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> I bet there's a few out there around you.



I'm sure

How's Jim?

I've been workin on this dam briggs for the last four days if you didn't know

Startin to get a lil aggravated to say the least


----------



## tbone75

Uncle Rob won't flush me now ! 

But today is catching up now that I stopped ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Adam you live in Gravely land, you ought to find an old LI and go to town. We do a lot of garlic, onions, taters, swischard, maters, beans, carrots, beats and a few more. Sure do like garden food.



Sure would like to plant more stuff , but I would need dirt hauled in like Jerry !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Uncle Rob won't flush me now !
> 
> But today is catching up now that I stopped ! :msp_thumbdn:



You did a lot today, you know, for bein a slug.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure would like to plant more stuff , but I would need dirt hauled in like Jerry !



A couple of tandem truck loads will go a long way.


----------



## tbone75

Nephew called just a bit ago,said he has me a camper for storage ! Guess I have 2 now. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You did a lot today, you know, for bein a slug.....LOL



I pushed it a little hard,but its done before the rain hits ! Good thing too , may be down for a couple days. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A couple of tandem truck loads will go a long way.



One would likely do it for me. Would love to put in some sweet corn,but the deer would get before I could ! LOL I can only eat so many ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nephew called just a bit ago,said he has me a camper for storage ! Guess I have 2 now. LOL



You going to be competing with Ron.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> One would likely do it for me. Would love to put in some sweet corn,but the deer would get before I could ! LOL I can only eat so many ! LOL



Dan is fencing his in, he has as many deer around his place as you have....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I may not gut one of the campers now , may need room for guests ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I may not gut one of the campers now , may need room for guests ! LOL



That may be a better use for one.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You going to be competing with Ron.



2 will be plenty till I can get a building up. If I ever make up my mind where to put the dang thing ????? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 2 will be plenty till I can get a building up. If I ever make up my mind where to put the dang thing ????? LOL



Better remove the wheels and set it up on blocking....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That may be a better use for one.



The one is stihl in nice shape,other than a small leak in the roof. Fix that easy nuff.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Better remove the wheels and set it up on blocking....LOL



Yep !! Sparky would be trying to hook them up tandem ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep !! Sparky would be trying to hook them up tandem ! LOL



:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Dang cat just came flying through the house with a mouse in his mouth ! I clubbed the little sucker,mouse that is. LOL Funny looking mouse ? Real long back legs ?


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> 2 will be plenty till I can get a building up. If I ever make up my mind where to put the dang thing ????? LOL



I also may not stay here ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang cat just came flying through the house with a mouse in his mouth ! I clubbed the little sucker,mouse that is. LOL Funny looking mouse ? Real long back legs ?



Kagaroo mouse,..we have they up here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I also may not stay here ?



Find a warmer climate.


----------



## farrell

Forgot bout my find of the day.........

Went to see what was in my small chest freezer

Popped the lid and about died

Freezer blew up sometime.................the smell of 100+lbs of rancid venison smacked me in the face.............along with a bunch of (now rotten) pre made crock pot meals

Freakin awesome!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Kagaroo mouse,..we have they up here.



Sure what it looks like,didn't know we had them around here ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Find a warmer climate.



Stihl thinking about that ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Forgot bout my find of the day.........
> 
> Went to see what was in my small chest freezer
> 
> Popped the lid and about died
> 
> Freezer blew up sometime.................the smell of 100+lbs of rancid venison smacked me in the face.............along with a bunch of (now rotten) pre made crock pot meals
> 
> Freakin awesome!



Compost!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stihl thinking about that ?



Warmer and drier, that would be found further West and South of you. Arizona comes to mind, very warm there.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Forgot bout my find of the day.........
> 
> Went to see what was in my small chest freezer
> 
> Popped the lid and about died
> 
> Freezer blew up sometime.................the smell of 100+lbs of rancid venison smacked me in the face.............along with a bunch of (now rotten) pre made crock pot meals
> 
> Freakin awesome!



Bear bait ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Warmer and drier, that would be found further West and South of you. Arizona comes to mind, very warm there.



That would be a good spot for me,just don't think I would like it ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bear bait ! LOL



Need a respirator to move that chit out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That would be a good spot for me,just don't think I would like it ?



I think I could grow to like it as long as I did not have to work in it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That would be a good spot for me,just don't think I would like it ?



You could move just a tad further North to Utah and become neighbors with Googball....LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Need a respirator to move that chit out.



It's pretty nasty!

The OL almost tossed her cookies when she opened it! I not sure why she did?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Need a respirator to move that chit out.



I know just what it smells like ! Had one do that a few years ago ! I opened that thing and dang near fell down from the smell ! Took 3-4 days to get the house aired out after I got that thing out of the basement !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know just what it smells like ! Had one do that a few years ago ! I opened that thing and dang near fell down from the smell ! Took 3-4 days to get the house aired out after I got that thing out of the basement !



He!! yeah!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You could move just a tad further North to Utah and become neighbors with Googball....LOL



:waaaht::ah:


Then again , could be fun ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He!! yeah!!



I don't know for sure how long it had been off ? I was staying with a GF at the time. LOL Hadn't been in for least a month ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think I could grow to like it as long as I did not have to work in it.



Trees are kinda hard to find ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Kagaroo mouse,..we have they up here.



Kangaroo rats, we get those a lot here, they are fun to watch. Should split up what I have home tomorrow, need to get a good count on how much wood I have on hand.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Kangaroo rats, we get those a lot here, they are fun to watch. Should split up what I have home tomorrow, need to get a good count on how much wood I have on hand.



Me and my cutting buddy spent a good part of today shifting wood around and sorting out the older stuff from the more recent stuff we had it all sort of inter piled and now its sorted out so we will burn the oldest stuff up this winter. We also repiled it to take better advantage of the sunlight and prevailing winds.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Kangaroo rats, we get those a lot here, they are fun to watch. Should split up what I have home tomorrow, need to get a good count on how much wood I have on hand.



First one I ever seen around here ? But I don't usually catch mice. LOL OL wanted to take a pick of it , to late ! Cat ate the thing ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> First one I ever seen around here ? But I don't usually catch mice. LOL OL wanted to take a pick of it , to late ! Cat ate the thing ! LOL



They can jump right out of a 5 gallon bucket, a field mouse can`t.


----------



## tbone75

That thing was jumping about a foot in the air with the cat after it. LOL he caught it,then brought it over to me. THUMP ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They can jump right out of a 5 gallon bucket, a field mouse can`t.



Bet they can ! Legs are as long as its body !


----------



## tbone75

If I am up to it,going to pull the Jon tomorrow and start on that project. :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Body says its TIME !



No Ron I aint paying you ! :msp_razz:


----------



## farrell

Wonder what the OL will say when I put a carb in one of her pots to boil it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Body says its TIME !
> 
> 
> 
> No Ron I aint paying you ! :msp_razz:




Me neither,...Time:


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmmm.......???.... I can sense ZZZZZzzzzzzlackneZZZZzzzzzz on the wind this morning....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmmm.......???.... I can sense ZZZZZzzzzzzlackneZZZZzzzzzz on the wind this morning....



Maybe my puter was broked .....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Jeez........I would have thought a true Acadian would be working dykeland......oh.... I meen dikeland....no rocks...60 feet of topsoil..way cool.....



I tried to call the Queen bout that ,they said she was out , left a message , no return call .....


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> I'm sure
> 
> How's Jim?
> 
> I've been workin on this dam briggs for the last four days if you didn't know
> 
> Startin to get a lil aggravated to say the least



Tactical management descision









tbone75 said:


> I may not gut one of the campers now , may need room for guests ! LOL



Just grow your "Sweat Corn Guests" indoors , no dirt , just hydro .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I tried to call the Queen bout that ,they said she was out , left a message , no return call .....



Yeah.....I heard it's been that way for the last couple hundred yrs...lot of messages LEFT......never a RETURN call.......


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys. Raining here but we need it pretty badly. Going to get the rest of garden in this coming weekend. Last day off for fire wood work, splitter is going to work for it today.


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> Tactical management descision



No Dan, one of these.






Only $50,000. Nothing like a cammer.


----------



## IEL

Zzzlackerzzz... Sleeping slackers... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jimdad07

Sounds like that Briggs and Scrap Iron is being a pita. I like the Kohlers a lot more, they seem to last better with fewer issues for me personally.


----------



## tbone75

Its been morning for a while , I just can't move. LOL Was afraid I would pay for yesterday. 

That bathroom is going to wait for a bit. LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Carb off and torn apart

The contact cleaner worked great for cleaning it

I do see that the lil oring in the bowl now looks torn

Any chance that's the problem?

Excess fuel being pulled up into emulsion tubes?


----------



## IEL

I find wisconsins to be the toughest engines. There is a reason they call them sever duty. The designed hasn't changed since the 1930s.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Carb off and torn apart
> 
> The contact cleaner worked great for cleaning it
> 
> I do see that the lil oring in the bowl now looks torn
> 
> Any chance that's the problem?
> 
> Excess fuel being pulled up into emulsion tubes?



With them screwy carbs , anythings possible !


----------



## tbone75

Took a lap around the house checking the stuff I planted yesterday. Something dug up my melons ! Coon or skunk most likely. Re planted them !
That one lap took a long time ! LOL But it seems to have helped a little.
Hope to get the Jon pulled and back in today ! Have to cut the floor out and replace that crap.


----------



## tbone75

Sure is a bunch of slackers today. 

Guess it is Monday ! LOL Seems like Saturday to me ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

Well , while you guys were ZZZZzzzZZzZZZlakin (Cept Robin) I went out and played postman , I got no posts left 
I think I'll ask Rob if he can machine me a machine to peel and point the posts LOL
John , I think you be playin with the wrong mellons , your supposed to be playin with the fun ........
Someone want to check up on Ron in case he ran out of dark roast and is stuck with decaf .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , while you guys were ZZZZzzzZZzZZZlakin (Cept Robin) I went out and played postman , I got no posts left
> I think I'll ask Rob if he can machine me a machine to peel and point the posts LOL
> John , I think you be playin with the wrong mellons , your supposed to be playin with the fun ........
> Someone want to check up on Ron in case he ran out of dark roast and is stuck with decaf .



Getting old Dan,got some big melons to play with too ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Wondering about Ron myself ? Danged Ol Smurf !


----------



## farrell

Well that didn't help..............


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Well that didn't help..............



:dunno:


Not sure where to go now ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> :dunno:
> 
> 
> Not sure where to go now ?



Nothing else to do except tear apart the motor

Spent to much money already


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Nothing else to do except tear apart the motor
> 
> Spent to much money already



Not so sure you wouldn't be better off to take it to a mower shop just to find out whats wrong with it for sure ? Then go from there.


----------



## tbone75

Just started raining. Glad I got all that stuff done yesterday !

Just not sure I will ever get moving today ! :msp_razz:


----------



## AU_K2500

Well its official ....swearing off huaqvarnas for good.


----------



## roncoinc

Adam,,,,,you want the phone number of the guy i call ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Adam,,,,,you want the phone number of the guy i call ??



I need 5lbs of HE!

I think that will fix the problem!

My uncle said he would look at 

Must be the valves?

Or air leak?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well its official ....swearing off huaqvarnas for good.



480 is stihl muffed up ?


----------



## tbone75

This will look real good on my 5000 Plus !


----------



## tbone75

Took most of the day and a few pills , but I am ready to tear into that bathroom !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Adam,,,,,you want the phone number of the guy i call ??



Bout time you checked in,danged Ol Smurf !

Hows the arm ?


----------



## tbone75

Surprise box of stuff ! Jugs are all good , but one has several fins broke off. Don't know what they fit yet ? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> 480 is stihl muffed up ?



I have a Stihl that is 10-15 years older and I can still buy parts at a dealer IN STOCK!!!!! nothing is available for this POS. Tank vent, NLA. Oil pump seals, NLA. av bushings NLA.

Finally got it running strong, but now I cant make it stop piddeling on the floor cause the seals are NLA. It dribbles fuel when I crank or turn the saw on its side cause the vent is NLA. Oh well, its still a strong saw.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I have a Stihl that is 10-15 years older and I can still buy parts at a dealer IN STOCK!!!!! nothing is available for this POS. Tank vent, NLA. Oil pump seals, NLA. av bushings NLA.
> 
> Finally got it running strong, but now I cant make it stop piddeling on the floor cause the seals are NLA. It dribbles fuel when I crank or turn the saw on its side cause the vent is NLA. Oh well, its still a strong saw.



Should be some way to fix that ? Start a thread and ask about it ! Bet someone here knows !


----------



## tbone75

I got maters ! :msp_smile:



































































































Yes,I cheated. LOL


----------



## dancan

Cheater !!!!!!
Hmm , since it's raining , I'll go start the "Swede" saw and scrounge a few "Leaners" ......


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Should be some way to fix that ? Start a thread and ask about it ! Bet someone here knows !



im sure it is fixable. in fact, its probably something i did incorrectly while putting it back together after replacing the seals. Its a good clean saw, that i got a very fair deal on. It has new seals, new fuel line, carb kit, and 200+ comp. I will most likely just run a screw in the vent hose, and try to sort out the oil leak the best i can. After that it will be a matter of finding a bar thats a little better fit. this 20" hardnose wont last long.


----------



## tbone75

What a mess !! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What a mess !! :msp_scared:



I have seen much worse, a few sticks underneath and a small piece of plywood and you are good to go.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This will look real good on my 5000 Plus !



Is that a 16" bar,.I got one just like it from Bryce.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> What a mess !! :msp_scared:



See what all that Spam and Dew gets ya !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is that a 16" bar,.I got one just like it from Bryce.



18" someone on flea bay. 32.00 to here.


----------



## tbone75

Cut the rot out,now square it up and build it in.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> See what all that Spam and Dew gets ya !



Must be some serious good stuff ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Brother just told me that wood he has needs to be out of there tonight or tomorrow ! Has people coming in to start building his garage ! So guess what me and the OL are doing in just a few. LOL Got to noodle some of it so we can pick it up. This may hurt ? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Must be some serious good stuff ! :msp_w00t:



Err , ehhhh , ummmmmm , ahhhhhhhh ..... you playin with the plastic cement or the pipe dope ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

'Nuff said.










Jimmy


----------



## dancan

Nice pic but no action there , is that at a seniors complex ????


----------



## AU_K2500

View attachment 296418


Nuff said


----------



## farrell

Gonna take the mower over to my uncle so he can look at it

I price checked some other parts

Valves $20ea

Head gaskets $7ea

Assuming that is the problem

Which I'm leaning toward


----------



## dancan

I had 4cyl Wisconsin in the chipper a while back , the float developed hairline cracks in it and would start to sink , the last issue I had was both heads cracked , a used 50hp Kubota was cheaper than the fix plus the fuel savings paid for the swap in a year LOL

 I broke my "Swede" saw today , I need a new blade .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I had 4cyl Wisconsin in the chipper a while back , the float developed hairline cracks in it and would start to sink , the last issue I had was both heads cracked , a used 50hp Kubota was cheaper than the fix plus the fuel savings paid for the swap in a year LOL
> 
> I broke my "Swede" saw today , I need a new blade .



I have a few 5' crosscuts I could loan you......LOL


----------



## dancan

Muh arms aren't long enough .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Muh arms aren't long enough .....



You can work it from one end,.course it works better if a person on each end. Sorry that 5 footer is as short as I have got, they get longer after that.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Nice pic but no action there , is that at a seniors complex ????



Didn't want to overload you senior citizens and recreate the scene from "Old school" when Blue bit it....will get you some action tomorrow.


Sparky...I am knee deep in Bourbon right now. 




Jimmy


----------



## dancan

Rainin here , I was out playin postman , now I'm into the "Arthur Rightis Medicine" since I'm old ......


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Rainin here , I was out playin postman , now I'm into the "Arthur Rightis Medicine" since I'm old ......



Got pretty wet after I left your place, so I stayed inside lookin out....LOL


----------



## IEL

Got the garden planted today. I have radishes, tomatoes, peas, beans, lots of potatoes, 3 different hot peppers, and the asparagus and rhubarb planted a few years ago. Should be a good garden.

Dan, you really need a chainsaw. I am sure Jerry has an 090 or some pioneers you could "borrow". (maybe after dark with some bolt cutters) And if you do have a chainsaw and are using a Swede saw, you really need your head checked. ( unless your "borrowing" posts from your neighbor's place at night)


My Dad will be off work for the next two months. It turns out he has strep infection in his blood. Not much out there worse than that... He is going in for daily IV for the next 6 weeks. The good news is that he is willing to pickup things I need from the saw shop during the week. I am getting a carb kit for his saw, and a new chain for the farmsaw. Thinking skip full chisel?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Rainin here , I was out playin postman , now I'm into the "Arthur Rightis Medicine" since I'm old ......



Good night for a "Dark and Stormy"......just built one for the Lady of the House.....who has been planting all evening......durn store is stihl out of Ballantines.....tried a couple sixers of Serra Navada "Torpedo"...........label says "Extra IPA"... 7.2%...pretty good for 'Merican suds......pretty hoppy.....had four last night and got all hopped up...


----------



## tbone75

2 truck loads home. Had to noodle half of it ! Suppose to be crab apple , never seen any that big ! 22" across HEAVY and HARD,yellar colored ? Sure acted like osage orange ? Brother said it never had any thing on the tree ,no apples or anything? Took the big Kita and a 359 I ported. They both ran GREAT !! First time I have got to use the Kita ! I like that saw !! 24" bar on it didn't slow it down a bit ! Sure is funny that flywheel caused me so much trouble ! Only ran a tank through each saw. Chains are both dull ! LOL


----------



## mainewoods

Couple of "Black Labels" are in order tonight and with any luck ,several more to follow. Cheers to the "lady of the house" Cantdog. May your dingy stay afloat and your course be true.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 2 truck loads home. Had to noodle half of it ! Suppose to be crab apple , never seen any that big ! 22" across HEAVY and HARD,yellar colored ? Sure acted like osage orange ? Brother said it never had any thing on the tree ,no apples or anything? Took the big Kita and a 359 I ported. They both ran GREAT !! First time I have got to use the Kita ! I like that saw !! 24" bar on it didn't slow it down a bit ! Sure is funny that flywheel caused me so much trouble ! Only ran a tank through each saw. Chains are both dull ! LOL



Lotsa fun scrounging firewood. Only time you get any chainsawin done.


----------



## Cantdog

Man.......I see Oklahoma was not the place to reside today.....damn that's scary stuff right there!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Quick pic

I didn't load any of it,they wouldn't let me ! So I just cut it up and unloaded one load. LOL


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> 2 truck loads home. Had to noodle half of it ! Suppose to be crab apple , never seen any that big ! 22" across HEAVY and HARD,yellar colored ? Sure acted like osage orange ? Brother said it never had any thing on the tree ,no apples or anything? Took the big Kita and a 359 I ported. They both ran GREAT !! First time I have got to use the Kita ! I like that saw !! 24" bar on it didn't slow it down a bit ! Sure is funny that flywheel caused me so much trouble ! Only ran a tank through each saw. Chains are both dull ! LOL



That would have been a good time to play with the myzerized monster. :msp_biggrin:



















(If you could start it. :hmm3grin2orange: )


----------



## tbone75

mainewoods said:


> Couple of "Black Labels" are in order tonight and with any luck ,several more to follow. Cheers to the "lady of the house" Cantdog. May your dingy stay afloat and your course be true.



Black Label ! Haven't seen any of that in years !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Man.......I see Oklahoma was not the place to reside today.....damn that's scary stuff right there!!!!!



Its been dominating the news up here ever since I got home, unbelievable !!!!


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> That would have been a good time to play with the myzerized monster. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If you could start it. :hmm3grin2orange: )



Bet your arse I can start it ! :msp_razz:

It gets out more than most I have ! LOL That saw is such a blast to run ! But the others need to get out a little. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Black Label ! Haven't seen any of that in years !



And best you don`t!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Man.......I see Oklahoma was not the place to reside today.....damn that's scary stuff right there!!!!!



That is a huge mess ! My family out there are doing OK,went about 50 miles North of them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> And best you don`t!!



Always thought it was OK stuff. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is a huge mess ! My family out there are doing OK,went about 50 miles North of them.



I pity anyone in the path of one of them tornadoes, they don`t have a chance against the forces of nature. I have never been close to one of them and hope to keep it that way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Always thought it was OK stuff. LOL



Its more than ok but not the best for ya.......LOL


----------



## mainewoods

51 confirmed deaths- storm was 2 miles wide on the ground- can't even imagine.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I pity anyone in the path of one of them tornadoes, they don`t have a chance against the forces of nature. I have never been close to one of them and hope to keep it that way.



Been very close to one right here ! Hope I never see another one ! Just thankful it didn't come down any lower, this house wouldn't be here ! Sure played hell in my woods !


----------



## jimdad07

We had a few go through my home town in 95. Missed my house by one mile, the other end of town was destroyed. I remember watching the lightning, it was like daytime in the middle of the night. One house was twisted on its foundation and another had the old brick chimney torn off and hurled across the road. They called it the microburst so that people's home owner insurance would cover the damage.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Been very close to one right here ! Hope I never see another one ! Just thankful it didn't come down any lower, this house wouldn't be here ! Sure played hell in my woods !



Too close.


----------



## jimdad07

mainewoods said:


> 51 confirmed deaths- storm was 2 miles wide on the ground- can't even imagine.



Seems the storms get a little worse every year. I remember when Cliff was helping with some cleanup cutting trees up. One dangerous way to cut trees up, all twisted and tangled with a lot of different stresses on the wood.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its more than ok but not the best for ya.......LOL



I aint had a beer in a long time now ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Worst we had here so far was a hurricane called Wan, it just flattened all our big trees and did some damage to houses like rip shingles or roofs off, plenty of vinyl siding missing. That`s bad enough, power lines knocked down all over, people without heat, water and services for more than a month.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I pity anyone in the path of one of them tornadoes, they don`t have a chance against the forces of nature. I have never been close to one of them and hope to keep it that way.



Well you know.......I have always wanted to see one.......but in the daylight...can't imagine anything much scarier than having one coming down on you in the dark.....not able to tell where it's coming from or going to......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I aint had a beer in a long time now ? LOL



I had too many when I was in Jamaica, never got dizzy but havn`t had one since....


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Seems the storms get a little worse every year. I remember when Cliff was helping with some cleanup cutting trees up. One dangerous way to cut trees up, all twisted and tangled with a lot of different stresses on the wood.



He did a lot of that ! Rob likes doing that too.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I aint had a beer in a long time now ? LOL



Bet beer doesn't go too well with pain meds I bet.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well you know.......I have always wanted to see one.......but in the daylight...can't imagine anything much scarier than having one coming down on you in the dark.....not able to tell where it's coming from or going to......



Your nuts ! LOL I don't even want to see another one on TV !


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Bet beer doesn't go too well with pain meds I bet.



Sure it does ! LOL Ask Dan ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> He did a lot of that ! Rob likes doing that too.



Good people who go and help others, better than touchholes who sell generators at premium prices out of their trucks every time a storm wreaks havoc. Seen a lot of that around here any time there's a storm.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Worst we had here so far was a hurricane called Wan, it just flattened all our big trees and did some damage to houses like rip shingles or roofs off, plenty of vinyl siding missing. That`s bad enough, power lines knocked down all over, people without heat, water and services for more than a month.



That would be pure hell !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well you know.......I have always wanted to see one.......but in the daylight...can't imagine anything much scarier than having one coming down on you in the dark.....not able to tell where it's coming from or going to......



I don`t even want to see one, been through a hurricane in the dark, been through a 100 mph gale at sea lasted 3 days beating our way back from the Flemish Cap. Too much damage for my liking.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Your nuts ! LOL I don't even want to see another one on TV !




Just my curious nature......have always wanted to see one since the first time I saw "The Wizard of Oz"....and that was in black and white.......


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good people who go and help others, better than touchholes who sell generators at premium prices out of their trucks every time a storm wreaks havoc. Seen a lot of that around here any time there's a storm.



Really don't like them people !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That would be pure hell !



My saws and gas+oil came in handy. I cut with a crew for 5 days straight from sun up til way past sundown just to clear the roads and powerlines in our community right after the hurricane was over.I also cut out 7 + miles of pathway into the backwoods where we go fishing.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Just my curious nature......have always wanted to see one since the first time I saw "The Wizard of Oz"....and that was in black and white.......



Was gonna call you a Ol Phart,but I remember black and white TV. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My saws and gas+oil came in handy. I cut with a crew for 5 days straight from sun up til way past sundown just to clear the roads and powerlines in our community right after the hurricane was over.I also cut out 7 + miles of pathway into the backwoods where we go fishing.



Things like that happen,they are looking for guys like you ! With saws ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Just my curious nature......have always wanted to see one since the first time I saw "The Wizard of Oz"....and that was in black and white.......



You want to see the wizard or the hot green lady?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Things like that happen,they are looking for guys like you ! With saws ! LOL



It was still dark and the wind raging 60 mph or better in gusts when the first bunch arrived pounding on my door wanting to borrow saws, gas and oil...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t even want to see one, been through a hurricane in the dark, been through a 100 mph gale at sea lasted 3 days beating our way back from the Flemish Cap. Too much damage for my liking.



I'm not interested in the damage.....I mean from a desire to witness one.....just the phenomenon it self is what interests me.....would much rather see one railing through the flatlands than getting involved with any settled areas.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I'm not interested in the damage.....I mean from a desire to witness one.....just the phenomenon it self is what interests me.....would much rather see one railing through the flatlands than getting involved with any settled areas.....



They are amazing things to see , if you can be safe doing it ! LOL Hard to really understand one unless you see it. How wind could even do that !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I'm not interested in the damage.....I mean from a desire to witness one.....just the phenomenon it self is what interests me.....would much rather see one railing through the flatlands than getting involved with any settled areas.....



I witnessed little dirt devils twisting all around and beside us one day out in Alberta, it got worse as the day wore on but we finally drove out of it by the time we we were South of Calgary, by the time we got to Lethbridge we could see the green and black sky where we had been up North. The got pounded with huge ice balls the size of tennis balls and winds approaching 100 mph just ripped the town of Red Deer. We drove back up through there a week later and couldn`t believe the devastation.


----------



## jimdad07

Have any of you ever seen a water spout? Never seen one in person but they get a few of them out on Lake Ontario every year. Water tornadoes.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> They are amazing things to see , if you can be safe doing it ! LOL Hard to really understand one unless you see it. How wind could even do that !



Yep and then the darn things peter out like someone flipped a switch and turned them off!!! Yes if I ever do see one I would want to be mobile...really, really mobile......like 175MPH Ducati kinda mobile.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Have any of you ever seen a water spout? Never seen one in person but they get a few of them out on Lake Ontario every year. Water tornadoes.



I have only seen them pick the water up 20' or so, just little water spouts.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Have any of you ever seen a water spout? Never seen one in person but they get a few of them out on Lake Ontario every year. Water tornadoes.



Seen one down in Fla. the summer I stayed there with my Aunt. That was neat looking,and scary too ! LOL Only lasted 30 secs. maybe.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Have any of you ever seen a water spout? Never seen one in person but they get a few of them out on Lake Ontario every year. Water tornadoes.



I have seen one only once.....and we were quite a long ways away....hard to make out........water doesn't create the mess that land based vortices do......unless one gets on your boat with you.....LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep and then the darn things peter out like someone flipped a switch and turned them off!!! Yes if I ever do see one I would want to be mobile...really, really mobile......like 175MPH Ducati kinda mobile.......



And hope you have open road in the right direction ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Back to work tomorrow, all good things come to an end I guess. Been four days of working In the woods and running my saws. Hauling good shag bark and red oak. Sniffle...sniffle...I don't want to go back to work.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> I have seen one only once.....and we were quite a long ways away....hard to make out........water doesn't create the mess that land based vortices do......unless one gets on your boat with you.....LOL!!



I could use a shower.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Back to work tomorrow, all good things come to an end I guess. Been four days of working In the woods and running my saws. Hauling good shag bark and red oak. Sniffle...sniffle...I don't want to go back to work.



Figured after 4 days you would be tired of it....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> And hope you have open road in the right direction ! LOL



Yep that would be necessary......'course out there about every mile you have 4 choices......wouldn't want to be caught intown.....but I suppose as with a lot of things of this nature...you don't get to choose the when or where......


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I could use a shower.



:bad_smelly:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Figured after 4 days you would be tired of it....



There's not much more I would rather do than work in the woods. Don't get to as much as I want to these days but I take what I can get. A day cutting wood will always be better than a day at work.


----------



## tbone75

Seems chit has hit the fan, I need to lay down ! LOL Knew this was going to happen. LOL But that wood had to be out of there ASAP. Stihl got another load of Oak to get. But its out of the way for now. Need to noodle some of it too.

You guys have a good one !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seems chit has hit the fan, I need to lay down ! LOL Knew this was going to happen. LOL But that wood had to be out of there ASAP. Stihl got another load of Oak to get. But its out of the way for now. Need to noodle some of it too.
> 
> You guys have a good one !



Rest up that back,..you are going to need it again....


----------



## mainewoods

My BIL and I got caught in a water spout on Big fish Pond in Holeb Township in Jackman- 1985. That thing came out of the forest and hit us from out of nowhere.It threw me and my 18' canoe into the woods. When it hit the water it turned into a 4' wall of water and took my BIL across the entire length of the pond. When he hit the shore it threw him and the canoe about 20' into a large hemlock. Gone in minutes- very surreal. No injuries -repaired the canoe with duct tape and had some of the best trout fishing we have ever experienced on that pond the rest of the weekend. True story. That was as close as I ever want to be good blow.


----------



## jimdad07

Nite John. Time for me too...I'm not one for calling in sick but I think I caught Dutch Elm disease.


----------



## pioneerguy600

mainewoods said:


> My BIL and I got caught in a water spout on Big fish Pond in Holeb Township in Jackman- 1985. That thing came out of the forest and hit us from out of nowhere.It threw me and my 18' canoe into the woods. When it hit the water it turned into a 4' wall of water and took my BIL across the entire length of the pond. When he hit the shore it threw him and the canoe about 20' into a large hemlock. Gone in minutes- very surreal. No injuries -repaired the canoe with duct tape and had some of the best trout fishing we have ever experienced on that pond the rest of the weekend. True story. That was as close as I ever want to be good blow.



That was too close for comfort!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## IEL

Night guys.


----------



## mainewoods

My BIL was as white as a sheet when I paddled over to the other side of the pond to see if he was alright. It looked like he was white water rafting on the Kennebec River as I watched him get blown across. We were 25 miles from the nearest road and had to 4 wheel and winch our way into the pond. 5 lb.+ brookies were common on size #18 nymphs fished just under the surface. Late September fishing in Maine on a remote fly fishing pond- doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## dancan

ZZZzzzZZZlakedness a disease ??


----------



## tbone75

Slack I am ! And one huge pain. LOL Little hard to sleep.

Storms this afternoon and all day tomorrow. That don't help none ! LOL


----------



## dancan

John , get a trailer with a winch and a pickup truck hoist , no lifting , let electrics and hydraulics do the work


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , get a trailer with a winch and a pickup truck hoist , no lifting , let electrics and hydraulics do the work



I didn't do any of the lifting,only the sawing. LOL That and the last couple days of overdoing it.


----------



## tbone75

Wonder where Scott has been hiding ?


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.......Thick fog here...big rain to the westward...coming this way......looks like rain off and on most of the week.

Might get out to finish the copperwork and last couple feet of cedar shingles on the front of this house today.....if not.... then it's back to trimming interior doors.....9 pieces of trim per door side or 18 pcs for both sides...pretty trick house.....was talking to the 'lectrician yesterday....all grounds lighting, (driveway, trees, paths, stone stairways, barn etc) and some interior lighting, the heating and cooling etc., can be monitored and controlled by the owners I-Phone from anywhere there is cell phone reception or wifi.....will get some pics.....this is the same place I built the stairs in the post and beam barn a couple yrs back.......money to burn I guess.......Mercruiser money to me.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning All.......Thick fog here...big rain to the westward...coming this way......looks like rain off and on most of the week.
> 
> Might get out to finish the copperwork and last couple feet of cedar shingles on the front of this house today.....if not.... then it's back to trimming interior doors.....9 pieces of trim per door side or 18 pcs for both sides...pretty trick house.....was talking to the 'lectrician yesterday....all grounds lighting, (driveway, trees, paths, stone stairways, barn etc) and some interior lighting, the heating and cooling etc., can be monitored and controlled by the owners I-Phone from anywhere there is cell phone reception or wifi.....will get some pics.....this is the same place I built the stairs in the post and beam barn a couple yrs back.......money to burn I guess.......Mercruiser money to me.....LOL!!!



Must have lots of money to burn ! All that chit would have me very confused ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Think I will use treated lumber around that Jon. If it leaks again,maybe it won't rot out so bad ?


----------



## dancan

Hey Jimmy ! 
You up here ?
I passed a mobile asphalt plant and all kinds of mobile paving equipment this morning .


----------



## AU_K2500

He's probably still got his little arm.floaties on. Floating around drinking bourbon.....phones don't like water. Wonder if dancant duck made it down to the party?


----------



## IEL

Morning guys


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Have any of you ever seen a water spout? Never seen one in person but they get a few of them out on Lake Ontario every year. Water tornadoes.






Saw a good sized water spout Saturday. We were 45 miles off of Hatteras past the rock pile in the gulf stream. No big fear til we heard thunder and saw cloud to water lightening. Dropped the out riggers and pulled lines fast. Hauled tail 10 miles inland and went back fishing. 




dancan said:


> Hey Jimmy !
> You up here ?
> I passed a mobile asphalt plant and all kinds of mobile paving equipment this morning .






Our plant is classified as mobile but it only traveled once! Been stationary since 1996. For us it has to do with permits and air quality inspections.




AU_K2500 said:


> He's probably still got his little arm.floaties on. Floating around drinking bourbon.....phones don't like water. Wonder if dancant duck made it down to the party?




No water wings Sparky. Been up letting the lab water all the bushes and watching the waves this AM. 



Jimmy


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!

Another hot one today!

Storms later

Allergies are really bad right now


----------



## roncoinc

Busy day yestday.
started out friend showed up first thing.
fixed his two strimmers and a push mower.
then he helped me haul brush ( i ever mention how i HATE brush ? )..
whacked up some of the smaller stuff with the baby kita.

then time to hit the shoreline.
i raked oysters while the OL gathered mussels . :bad_smelly:

couple hours of that and back home to clean all the goodies.
that takes awhile,you want the mussels shells clean if you put them in a pan with the wine and herbs and stuff.

i clean the oysters well so when i steam them open they wont have dirt falling in them.

of course all the prep requires fortitude,,....
so when eating time came i was well relaxed 
home made french fries and a chitload of fried oysters,wasnt long before eyelids got heavy and i was down 
her chef son came and prepared the mussels for them two..they like them !!

yestday went fast.

found out the stripers are in the rivers chasing ale wives,lot's being caught.
time to get in on some of that now.
to much to do and not enuf time 
glad i dont have a job !!

oh yeh,the work on the outside of the house goes on daily,not that many hours a day but takes up a lot of time.

WHEW !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Big day here. get to take a half day at work, and spend the whole afternoon at a piece of property that i dont own, watching people poke around and write stuff down, then i have to pay them for it....and THEN i get to watch a big truck back up and drop a hose in the ground and pump out waste (that isnt mine) and pay them for that too. Should be a real FUN day.....


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Big day here. get to take a half day at work, and spend the whole afternoon at a piece of property that i dont own, watching people poke around and write stuff down, then i have to pay them for it....and THEN i get to watch a big truck back up and drop a hose in the ground and pump out waste (that isnt mine) and pay them for that too. Should be a real FUN day.....



So you are paying for all this out of kindness for somebody ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> So you are paying for all this out of kindness for somebody ??



what can i say, im just a nice guy. lol 

Its the home, septic, and termite inspections that were having done on the house were hoping to buy.


----------



## roncoinc

Shucking oysters.










mussels getting eaten..


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Shucking oysters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mussels getting eaten..



Ron why you drinkin water with your shellfish?

And it's lite beer too

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## IEL

Can you adapt a large mount stihl bar (for 090, 088 ect) to a large husky (2100,1100,298)? I know you can adapt normal stihl to normal husky, but I am not sure about the other. I have a 30 inch cannon hard nose in large mount stihl, and the only 6 cube I can see getting is a husky 2100 or 1100. It would be nice to be able to use this cannon for something. Failing that, anyone need a bar for their 090? I would dress it for free.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Ron why you drinkin water with your shellfish?
> 
> And it's lite beer too
> 
> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



I already said that i DONT eat mussels,,,,,,the beer belongs to somebody else !


----------



## tbone75

I see Ron has some good BBQ sauce ! Best I have found !


----------



## tbone75

Hope I can get this bathroom put back together today. I got saws to play with !


----------



## roncoinc

first project down this morning.

one of my alarms broke.
pulled it apart and found a burnt voltage dropping resistor.
was able to see enough of the color code to make a guess at value.
works fine now..
probly a power surge took it out.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I already said that i DONT eat mussels,,,,,,the beer belongs to somebody else !



It wasn't ewwwwwww to the mussels

It was ewwwwwwww to the light water

Used to drink it then discovered real beer:msp_biggrin:


----------



## farrell

I suppose I should do something..........

Nah

To hot!


----------



## tbone75

Off to buy some wood to patch that hole.

Starting to get warm,storms tonight they say ?


----------



## dancan

Some "Carpenter" type people should not be allowed to have a hammer in hand when changing a flat LOL


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Some "Carpenter" type people should not be allowed to have a hammer in hand when changing a flat LOL



Do I dare ask?


----------



## jimdad07

I sure am back to work, feels like I've been here for days.


----------



## tbone75

Just got back from Blowes ! That hurt the wallet ! New crapper,new sink,wood,screws and 20 - 2"x4"s for shelves. 300.00 bucks down the crapper ! LOL That don't include the flooring yet !
Strange I couldn't find any 2"x4"x8' ? Only thing they have is pre cut studs ! Sorted through the crappy ones for 3 bucks a piece ! Good ones were 3.75 ! Guess I am a bit of tight arse too ! LOL But its only shelving.

Turned on the AC in the house today ! Don't think I usually do that in May ?


----------



## IEL

It is astonishing the sort of kindling they try to pass off as lumber. I have seen some with a 45 degree twist over their length... Or ones bowed enough for the center to almost touch the adjacent stud... LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just got back from Blowes ! That hurt the wallet ! New crapper,new sink,wood,screws and 20 - 2"x4"s for shelves. 300.00 bucks down the crapper ! LOL That don't include the flooring yet !
> Strange I couldn't find any 2"x4"x8' ? Only thing they have is pre cut studs ! Sorted through the crappy ones for 3 bucks a piece ! Good ones were 3.75 ! Guess I am a bit of tight arse too ! LOL But its only shelving.
> 
> Turned on the AC in the house today ! Don't think I usually do that in May ?



Dont you have a regular lumber yard near by ?

people think homers or blowes is cheaper,,BUT,,they AINT !!
been buying 1/2 in plywood,,lumber yard $2 a sheet LESS and thier worst is better than lowes best.
they even load it for you 
2x4's are 50 cents cheaper..

lowes here get $2.70 a 2x4 !!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Just got back from Blowes ! That hurt the wallet ! New crapper,new sink,wood,screws and 20 - 2"x4"s for shelves. 300.00 bucks down the crapper ! LOL That don't include the flooring yet !
> Strange I couldn't find any 2"x4"x8' ? Only thing they have is pre cut studs ! Sorted through the crappy ones for 3 bucks a piece ! Good ones were 3.75 ! Guess I am a bit of tight arse too ! LOL But its only shelving.
> 
> Turned on the AC in the house today ! Don't think I usually do that in May ?



If it makes you feel any better I just cut a check for 310.00 for someone to walk around and point out stuff then write it down on a piece of paper......that's almost as good as the 450.00 check I cut right before that for three guys to dig up the lid to the septic tank. Pump for about 3 minutes and then tell me it looks good.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> If it makes you feel any better I just cut a check for 310.00 for someone to walk around and point out stuff then write it down on a piece of paper......that's almost as good as the 450.00 check I cut right before that for three guys to dig up the lid to the septic tank. Pump for about 3 minutes and then tell me it looks good.



You guys are KILLING me !!!

here to find the lid,dig it up,pump dry whatever amount,, $225..

of course i DO live here 

America&rsquo;s Best States to Live in 2012


----------



## AU_K2500

They didn't even pump the main compartment. They pumped the secondary compartment that contains all the liquid for the leech field. Main cap was covered by the sidewalk. He said he could see all he needed to see to pass the inspection....guess I'll need that TS350 sooner than I thought.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> They didn't even pump the main compartment. They pumped the secondary compartment that contains all the liquid for the leech field. Main cap was covered by the sidewalk. He said he could see all he needed to see to pass the inspection....guess I'll need that TS350 sooner than I thought.



No need to pump that end ! The other half is where chit happens ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont you have a regular lumber yard near by ?
> 
> people think homers or blowes is cheaper,,BUT,,they AINT !!
> been buying 1/2 in plywood,,lumber yard $2 a sheet LESS and thier worst is better than lowes best.
> they even load it for you
> 2x4's are 50 cents cheaper..
> 
> lowes here get $2.70 a 2x4 !!



Yes Ron I do , why I didn't think of that ???? DUH !!!!
Just as far to either one ! :bang:



Cotton candy ! :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You guys are KILLING me !!!
> 
> here to find the lid,dig it up,pump dry whatever amount,, $225..
> 
> of course i DO live here
> 
> America&rsquo;s Best States to Live in 2012



And likely will be again this year ! Not sure why,sounds like it a real beach to drive anywhere !


----------



## tbone75

The OL just told me that lumber yard is closed ? I know the owner passed a few years ago,could be ?


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John,,,theres hope for you yet..
i see they came out with a turbo for slugs


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John,,,theres hope for you yet..
> i see they came out with a turbo for slugs



I need that NOW !! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Storms on the way,should be here in about 1-1/2 to 2 hrs. Way it looks it could go just North of me ?

Better get busy !


----------



## IEL

I have just found two members on the island with me. Hoping to get to know some of them, migt be helpful. Might try and have a mini island g2g sometime. All 3 of us.... LOL


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Do I dare ask?



I get to work this morning , a car with a flat rear has appeared , the owner stops in and gives me the keys , 4 all seasons and tells me how stuck the tire is to the car , tried to beat it off but had no luck so he'll pay us to change um .
I go get the car when ready , drive it in the shop , the rear wheel was seized ????
When he had his hammer he beat all studs in thinking it would free the rim , how was he planning to install the spare LOL


----------



## little possum

Jimmy at OBX without me! What the heck! Haha. May ride down to the "yuppy" beach for the weekend and enjoy some beers. 

Still kicking. Just working, word on the street is that we picked up a big job $$$ and OT may be in the future.


----------



## roncoinc

Just to make all you poor people from "away" feel bad..

home made french fries,,,fried shrooms and oysters that were swimmin yestday 
yeh,,same thing for supper two nights in a row


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Come on down. Be in Nags Head and Duck until Sunday. Was up on Carova beaches today in the truck visiting some family. 




Jimmy


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Just to make all you poor people from "away" feel bad..
> 
> home made french fries,,,fried shrooms and oysters that were swimmin yestday
> yeh,,same thing for supper two nights in a row



Looks tasty Ron!

Well other than the shrooms


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Wild horses in Corolla NC on the beach.






Locked in 4wd at 35-40 mph.








Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

My lab is loving the pool.....









Jimmy


----------



## farrell

Hey John!

As I was putting tools away today.........

Had to oogle over and handle the beast!

Love that saw!!!

Movin tools and bench to landlords barn to begin open heart surgery on the yardmans briggs!

Wonder if the swallows will leave me alone?


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> My lab is loving the pool.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Wished I had a pool:msp_sad:


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Wild horses in Corolla NC on the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locked in 4wd at 35-40 mph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy




Looks more like 28-29 mph......





Awesome view Jimmy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Looks more like 28-29 mph......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome view Jimmy.




Hey texting and driving is illegal in NC Sparky....I slowed down a bit so as not to spill my beer!



Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Action shot?









Jimmy


----------



## Jon1212

Howdy Fellas,

I'm at Sacramento International(yeah right) Airport, on my way back to SLC. I got a text message from US Airways that my flight was going to be delayed due to "Air Traffic Congestion" WTF is that? Well it was going to make me miss my connection in Phoenix, again. At least this time they were a little more proactive and booked me on a Delta non stop to SLC, ticket agent even gave me an exit row aisle seat.

Seeing my wife, and kids for the weekend was fantastic. My wife even made me dinner every night I was home.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Don't worry about things you can't change Jon....just roll with it!




Jimmy


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Howdy Fellas,
> 
> I'm at Sacramento International(yeah right) Airport, on my way back to SLC. I got a text message from US Airways that my flight was going to be delayed due to "Air Traffic Congestion" WTF is that? Well it was going to make me miss my connection in Phoenix, again. At least this time they were a little more proactive and booked me on a Delta non stop to SLC, ticket agent even gave me an exit row aisle seat.
> 
> Seeing my wife, and kids for the weekend was fantastic. My wife even made me dinner every night I was home.



I often get those exit row seats, they ask me if I can assist in case of emergency, I say yes and I get lots of leg room. Should be a short trip back.


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> I often get those exit row seats, they ask me if I can assist in case of emergency, I say yes and I get lots of leg room. Should be a short trip back.



After the fiasco of flying here on Saturday it'll be a pleasant change.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> After the fiasco of flying here on Saturday it'll be a pleasant change.



Be prepared for fiasco`s when you fly. I can tell of some but what`s the use, I once spent 3 days getting here from Northern BC.


----------



## dancan

Great lookin meal there Ron , fit for a King ! (Cept maybe John ?)


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Great lookin meal there Ron , fit for a King ! (Cept maybe John ?)



We got to go get some of them Dan. I know a place ....:msp_wink:


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> I often get those exit row seats, they ask me if I can assist in case of emergency,* I say yes* and I get lots of leg room. Should be a short trip back.



Is that before, or after you roll up your sleeves and flex for 'em?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> Is that before, or after you roll up your sleeves and flex for 'em?



Well they do say I get one due to my size.....LOL


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well they do say I get one due to my size.....LOL



LOL!!! I've heard that about you:msp_wink:

Southwest agent traded boarding spots for me in Phoenix on Saturday. He gave me A1, and as luck would have it, about 20 blue hairs, and raisins got to pre board.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jon1212 said:


> LOL!!! I've heard that about you:msp_wink:
> 
> Southwest agent traded boarding spots for me in Phoenix on Saturday. He gave me A1, and as luck would have it, about 20 blue hairs, and raisins got to pre board.



I prefer to be the last person/passenger boarding, less of a wait onboard before takeoff. I only carry a small flight bag that I just stuff under the seat so no worries about finding space in the overhead bins. Wish I could be the first passenger off but I patiently wait till the ones seated ahead of me start walking off, just don`t try to rush past me from behind.......LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hello everybody, you guys know what time the crazy train boards? I'm lookin to take a ride on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody, you guys know what time the crazy train boards? I'm lookin to take a ride on it.



Now boarding!

If you hurry you won't miss it!:msp_biggrin:

Hey Jim!


----------



## farrell

If I hadn't already done it.........

I wanted to thank everyone for the help with mower!

It is greatly appreciated!

Even if it ain't fixed yet


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody, you guys know what time the crazy train boards? I'm lookin to take a ride on it.




Its here in Duck NC right now.....



Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

What a long day ! Just finished getting the Jon put in,and working with no leaks ! OL is very happy ! LOL Sure Mom will be too ! Next comes the floor ? OL wants tile dang it ! Never did that chit before? Plus the new sink to put in yet. Shouldn't take much for that.


----------



## tbone75

I is one whipped Slug !


----------



## tbone75

Seems I am the only late night slacker tonight ?

SLACKERS ! :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

It was a dark and zzzZZZzzzlacky night .......


----------



## tbone75

Having a little trouble sleeping,may have over did it, a LOT ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Haven't learned to pace yourself Mr.Dumas ?


----------



## Cantdog

AAAARRrrrrrrGGGG............'nuther rainy day......very sluggish myself this morning.......more doors to trim....

However this is the last day of the week for me....'nuther 56 hrs.....Ka-Ching!!!.....seven more days, after today and I'll be funded enough to order and pay cash for that shiny new 2013 , roller cam, fuel injected, fresh water cooled, 225 HP Mercruiser motor.....OOh-Ayah.....


----------



## dancan

Didn't you get the memo , a 12% increase in price on all existing inventory ......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Didn't you get the memo , a 12% increase in price on all existing inventory ......



Noooooo.....not another two days work!!!!!!!!......sigh.............ok............


----------



## AU_K2500

Well.....as I'm sure most of you fellas already know from doing this yourselves, I am getting worn pretty thin. This whole house buying thing is a pain in the arse. Afraid were going to walk away with a lot of money already spent if the seller doesn't cooperate on fixing some of the issues found yesterday. Its just one big waiting game and that just adds to the headache of it all


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well.....as I'm sure most of you fellas already know from doing this yourselves, I am getting worn pretty thin. This whole house buying thing is a pain in the arse. Afraid were going to walk away with a lot of money already spent if the seller doesn't cooperate on fixing some of the issues found yesterday. Its just one big waiting game and that just adds to the headache of it all



Dont sound enjoyable at all..
I suppose when you spend that kind of money you need to be carefull.

i wouldnt know,,never bought a house..


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Dont sound enjoyable at all..
> I suppose when you spend that kind of money you need to be carefull.
> 
> i wouldnt know,,never bought a house..



Well it will all be worth it in the end. And were doing all this for our own good.like you said, when you spend this kind of money you want to be careful. Its just stressful, and you have to go through three people just to negotiate with the seller.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Well.....as I'm sure most of you fellas already know from doing this yourselves, I am getting worn pretty thin. This whole house buying thing is a pain in the arse. Afraid were going to walk away with a lot of money already spent if the seller doesn't cooperate on fixing some of the issues found yesterday. Its just one big waiting game and that just adds to the headache of it all



Sparky just sit back and take a deep breath. It will be OK in the end. Don't let yours or the wife's emotions get involved. Buying houses is strictly a business deal and has no room for emotions. Call if you want to chat about it. 




Jimmy


----------



## IEL

Morning slackers.


----------



## tbone75

Slacker checking in,again. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Haven't learned to pace yourself Mr.Dumas ?



Just another one of them things that had to be done. I took several breaks and cotton candy breaks too. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Happens to the best of us John....some more often then others.




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

I will get the new sink put in today,I hope ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Sure is quiet in here..............


----------



## tbone75

Just got that mower I traded for wood out of here ! Only have 2 left ! New one and my old White,that won't turn over ? Not sure if its the starter or wiring ? 22hp Kohler I put on it. Even have a spare motor. LOL I like a Briggs way better ! The old one lung Kohlers were some good motors,the newer ones suck. That 20hp Magnum is the worst !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just got that mower I traded for wood out of here ! Only have 2 left ! New one and my old White,that won't turn over ? Not sure if its the starter or wiring ? 22hp Kohler I put on it. Even have a spare motor. LOL I like a Briggs way better ! The old one lung Kohlers were some good motors,the newer ones suck. That 20hp Magnum is the worst !



Trade ya!


----------



## IEL

Slackerzzz... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will start on that sink now. LOL


----------



## farrell

Emptied the blowed up freezer

OMG!

The smell!

:bad_smelly:

Nothin like dry heaving


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Emptied the blowed up freezer
> 
> OMG!
> 
> The smell!
> 
> :bad_smelly:
> 
> Nothin like dry heaving



Watched a show about some people up in Alaska,they left meat out to rot,then ate it !! Said it cured anything ! LOL No way I could ever eat something like that !!


----------



## tbone75

Got to make another trip to Blowes ! Forgot the new sink drain ! :bang:


----------



## IEL

farrell said:


> Emptied the blowed up freezer
> 
> OMG!
> 
> The smell!
> 
> :bad_smelly:
> 
> Nothin like dry heaving



Those 3m painting respirators are great for that sort of stuff.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Watched a show about some people up in Alaska,they left meat out to rot,then ate it !! Said it cured anything ! LOL No way I could ever eat something like that !!



No thank you!!!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> Well.....as I'm sure most of you fellas already know from doing this yourselves, I am getting worn pretty thin. This whole house buying thing is a pain in the arse. Afraid were going to walk away with a lot of money already spent if the seller doesn't cooperate on fixing some of the issues found yesterday. Its just one big waiting game and that just adds to the headache of it all



sometimes its like playing poker. gotta know when to hold and when to fold. unless you just like working on fixer uppers and spending lots of extra $$ there's no reason to buy something that's already broke. it is a buyers market right now. dontchaknow? hang in there, it'll all work out. if you're sposed to have it you will.


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> Those 3m painting respirators are great for that sort of stuff.



Oh sure now you tell me :msp_angry:

Good info for future!


----------



## roncoinc

Fresh wild turkey for supper tonite !!! 

told them NOT to wander so close to the house..


----------



## roncoinc

MS180C,,,,pos !!
ran the carb thru the USC for days,,stihl chit !

going to order a new one.
if the guy wasnt a local farmer i wouldnt let it in


----------



## roncoinc

Now onto the huskapoo 235..
had to order the carb kit for it from BC ..
took awhile to get here.
least the saw has the correct color scheme


----------



## IEL

farrell said:


> Oh sure now you tell me :msp_angry:
> 
> Good info for future!



The good half face cartridge masks filter out all smells. (at least I have always found them to) When my puppy was really little, he left a brown mess in his cage. The smell was so bad I couldn't enter the room. Put on the 3m, and couldn't smell a thing.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> The good half face cartridge masks filter out all smells. (at least I have always found them to) When my puppy was really little, he left a brown mess in his cage. The smell was so bad I couldn't enter the room. Put on the 3m, and couldn't smell a thing.



That be good for working on steals !!!!!!!!!!!!! .


----------



## roncoinc

FEEPAY !!!!!!!!!!!! 

carb for the ms180c,,,$35 delivered...... 

Amazon,, $21 delivered


----------



## Jimmy in NC

What would a vacation be with out ordering some saw parts? Just had to order parts for a customer saw sitting at the house I was supposed to order Monday! Hope they make it by Saturday.....


The saw I am working on is a cut off saw I rebuilt a few months ago. Guy called saying no compression and evidence of dust in the intake...I feared the worst. This was a no name kit from Randy Watson (watsonr). I pulled it down and the jug and slug look great. Ring shows good end gap too. The bottom of the crankcase was full of gas..maybe an inch deep. I had pulled the plug when I picked it up and turned it over while pulling to clear it. Could it have been totally flooded and that's why it couldn't draw air and make compression? Shouldn't upside down with out plug while pulling it clear this? I ordered a new Caber ring and am going through the carb as a precaution. Any other ideas?



Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Just got that mower I traded for wood out of here ! Only have 2 left ! New one and my old White,that won't turn over ? Not sure if its the starter or wiring ? 22hp Kohler I put on it. Even have a spare motor. LOL I like a Briggs way better ! The old one lung Kohlers were some good motors,the newer ones suck. That 20hp Magnum is the worst !



Agreed. K series were solid..new are like 1200 hr motors.




Jimmy


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> FEEPAY !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> carb for the ms180c,,,$35 delivered......
> 
> Amazon,, $21 delivered



Some of the sellers on the bay know they can get the goods on Amazon , some just cut , paste and list .
If someone buys they inturn buy from Amazon but have it drop shipped to the buyer from the original Amazon seller , easy profit , no inventory .
Fish used to sell 180 stuff , not sure if he's still a sponsor .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> FEEPAY !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> carb for the ms180c,,,$35 delivered......
> 
> Amazon,, $21 delivered



Good score! Pays to shop around most of the time.




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> What would a vacation be with out ordering some saw parts? Just had to order parts for a customer saw sitting at the house I was supposed to order Monday! Hope they make it by Saturday.....
> 
> 
> The saw I am working on is a cut off saw I rebuilt a few months ago. Guy called saying no compression and evidence of dust in the intake...I feared the worst. This was a no name kit from Randy Watson (watsonr). I pulled it down and the jug and slug look great. Ring shows good end gap too. The bottom of the crankcase was full of gas..maybe an inch deep. I had pulled the plug when I picked it up and turned it over while pulling to clear it. Could it have been totally flooded and that's why it couldn't draw air and make compression? Shouldn't upside down with out plug while pulling it clear this? I ordered a new Caber ring and am going through the carb as a precaution. Any other ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



WHAT ??????

your confusing here..
if the ring has good end gap WHY replace it ??
if the crank is full it's like having crank stuffers in there,,should have HI comp ..
did you test the comp ??

you arent going to clear the fuel out if there is some in the tank being pulled in no matter what position you hold the saw in..
well,,,if the pickup is out of the fuel then maybe ,,BUT,,,empty tank,clear fuel,test comp.

As to where you sourced the parts,,,well,,i would rather buy off some guy on a street corner with an overcoat holding it open saying " ppsstt hey fella.,,wanna buy a top end kit ? "..


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> WHAT ??????
> 
> your confusing here..
> if the ring has good end gap WHY replace it ??
> if the crank is full it's like having crank stuffers in there,,should have HI comp ..
> did you test the comp ??
> 
> you arent going to clear the fuel out if there is some in the tank being pulled in no matter what position you hold the saw in..
> well,,,if the pickup is out of the fuel then maybe ,,BUT,,,empty tank,clear fuel,test comp.
> 
> As to where you sourced the parts,,,well,,i would rather buy off some guy on a street corner with an overcoat holding it open saying " ppsstt hey fella.,,wanna buy a top end kit ? "..



You sound pretty familiar with men on street corners there Ron.....personally, I try to avoid people on street corners.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> You sound pretty familiar with men on street corners there Ron.....personally, I try to avoid people on street corners.



WHAT !! ???

you dont like good deals on rolex watches and top end kit's ??


----------



## Fish

roncoinc said:


> WHAT !! ???
> 
> you dont like good deals on rolex watches and top end kit's ??



Damn, how many posts have you made on this mindless thread? You going after Lakeside?


----------



## roncoinc

Fish said:


> Damn, how many posts have you made on this mindless thread? You going after Lakeside?



Nope,,we are going after the MONARCH !!!!!! 

the Kingfish !!!

Tho we may not consume the necessary amounts of mind altering substances to to be able to keep up we still give a good effort !!
you of course are invited to contribute whatever dribble and droppings you feel may fit in


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> WHAT ??????
> 
> your confusing here..
> if the ring has good end gap WHY replace it ??
> if the crank is full it's like having crank stuffers in there,,should have HI comp ..
> did you test the comp ??
> 
> you arent going to clear the fuel out if there is some in the tank being pulled in no matter what position you hold the saw in..
> well,,,if the pickup is out of the fuel then maybe ,,BUT,,,empty tank,clear fuel,test comp.
> 
> As to where you sourced the parts,,,well,,i would rather buy off some guy on a street corner with an overcoat holding it open saying " ppsstt hey fella.,,wanna buy a top end kit ? "..



Well the ring is questionable and for $5.00 I'd rather put a Caber in it just to know. There was no compression to measure with a test. Will see how it does when it goes back together. 

As for the vendor...he's a site sponsor. 




Jimmy


----------



## Fish

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,we are going after the MONARCH !!!!!!
> 
> the Kingfish !!!
> 
> Tho we may not consume the necessary amounts of mind altering substances to to be able to keep up we still give a good effort !!
> you of course are invited to contribute whatever dribble and droppings you feel may fit in



Well alright then!!!!

I know that I dribble a lot more than you guys!!!!!!


----------



## Jon1212

Fish said:


> Well alright then!!!!
> 
> I know that I dribble a lot more than you guys!!!!!!



Don't sell yourself short. You have provided my sig line with some serious bolstering. So, thanks.


----------



## tbone75

Ron I got one of them china carbs for a 180 for 14.00 ! LOL This is the second one I have got from them,first one is stihl working great ! Fully adjustable too !


----------



## dancan

Daum ! A mere mention of the Instigator and he appears LOL
Hey Fish , you get a new service manager to replace the last one , wasn't Flavio or sumthin like that his name ?


----------



## dancan

I got a call from a poolawn owning "Carpenter" type guy today , he was trying to fix a howling noise in the rear of his caravan .
He wanted to know how to get the rubber back over the plunger :confused2:


----------



## tbone75

Getting ready to glue that sink in.Went to Blowes again for more stuff. Bought more plants ? LOL Seen the had purple mater plants,had to have one ! LOL Seen a pot full of cuke plants,had to have that too ! 24 plants in that one pot ! LOL Already had 12 bush cuke plants ! They didn't do much last year,so I should have some this year ! Need more bread & butter pickles !

My Slug arse is dragging so bad right now,just aint funny ! Been way over doing it the last few days. 

Strawberries are getting ripe ! Been on coon and possum watch too. 2 coons and one possum last night.


----------



## tbone75

Be back in a few,soon as I glue this sink in. New one on me ? Never seen one that had to glued in ?


----------



## dancan

Make sure you lather your hands up real good with the glue and apply liberally on all glueing surfaces .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Be back in a few,soon as I glue this sink in. New one on me ? Never seen one that had to glued in ?



Apply silicone liberally around the lip, set sink and let setup overnight. Now you have a sink you can not change out again unless you want to change the countertop as well....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Almost to the weekend. Get the garden in this weekend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Make sure you lather your hands up real good with the glue and apply liberally on all glueing surfaces .....



Can of spray foam works great, just tool it in place with your fingers. Wear it for a few weeks til it all chafes off.


----------



## dancan

Played "Postman" again , got 2 more sections of deer deterrent up , almost to the halfway point


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can of spray foam works great, just tool it in place with your fingers. Wear it for a few weeks til it all chafes off.



PL Premium is even better LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> PL Premium is even better LOL



I use that stuff by the case, don`t get it on you, it don`t come off easily. I always have a can of acetone with me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Played "Postman" again , got 2 more sections of deer deterrent up , almost to the halfway point



First dry evening after work I will grab some more fence posts.


----------



## dancan

Sounds like sometime next week LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sounds like sometime next week LOL



What???....:msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

Can't say I like the idea of gluing that sink in,but guess its the only way ? To late now ! LOL

Was looking at granite counter tops for it,but it would have be special ordered. All they have is 3" to short of long. I am not waiting that long ! I want to be done now !! LOL

Now what to do with the flooring ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Can't say I like the idea of gluing that sink in,but guess its the only way ? To late now ! LOL
> 
> Was looking at granite counter tops for it,but it would have be special ordered. All they have is 3" to short of long. I am not waiting that long ! I want to be done now !! LOL
> 
> Now what to do with the flooring ?



Ceramic.


----------



## tbone75

I would like to put carpet in,but she wants tile. Guess who wins ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ceramic.



Yep , just plain ol white. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep , just plain ol white. LOL


 
Color does not matter, it will last forever.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I would like to put carpet in,but she wants tile. Guess who wins ? :msp_sneaky:



Don't want to put carpet around th John..........no sir.......bad thought.......nyet....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Don't want to put carpet around th John..........no sir.......bad thought.......nyet....



I got good aim ! LOL Tile is cold on the feet !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Color does not matter, it will last forever.



It will last long as the OL likes it. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got good aim ! LOL Tile is cold on the feet !



Not with the electric heat grid under it.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I got good aim ! LOL Tile is cold on the feet !




Not that good....... I'll wager.......besides the splash back is intense even with perfect aim......ever seen a section of baseboard heat that passes by a John???? Worse than the rocker panels on a 10 yr ol' Maine pickup truck........


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not with the electric heat grid under it.



That would work ! But I aint doin it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Not that good....... I'll wager.......besides the splash back is intense even with perfect aim......ever seen a section of baseboard heat that passes by a John???? Worse than the rocker panels on a 10 yr ol' Maine pickup truck........



I know yer right,and it does look better with tile. Be much easier on me installing carpet ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That would work ! But I aint doin it ! LOL



You skeered?


----------



## tbone75

Dang Chicken Picker says I got piss poor aim ! :msp_sneaky:


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know yer right,and it does look better with tile. Be much easier on me installing carpet ! LOL



Tile is easier to clean and is not very absorbent.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You skeered?



Nah , I am sure I could put it in. The tile is another story ? No tools to do it with.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tile is easier to clean and is not very absorbent.



Last much longer too !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nah , I am sure I could put it in. The tile is another story ? No tools to do it with.



Too bad, I could loan you all the tools but it may take too long to post them down to ya and its a long drive down to install 50 sq ft of tile......LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I would like to put carpet in,but she wants tile. Guess who wins ? :msp_sneaky:



Good for her, never seen a carpeted bathroom that the floor didn't rot from. I'm a firm believer in a watertight bathroom. My favorite flooring for a bathroom will always be seemless linoleum glued to luan with silicones baseboard. I've remodeled a lot of bathrooms on the side and the healthiest subfloors I've seen have been under linoleum, as long as there were no seems.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tile is easier to clean and is not very absorbent.



Tile's not bad with properly sealed grout and a membrane underneath it. Jerry I bet you've come across shower stalls that didn't have the membrane underneath. What a mess that can be.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too bad, I could loan you all the tools but it may take too long to post them down to ya and its a long drive down to install 50 sq ft of tile......LOL



This is a very small bathroom. Maybe 30 square feet to cover.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Tile's not bad with properly sealed grout and a membrane underneath it. Jerry I bet you've come across shower stalls that didn't have the membrane underneath. What a mess that can be.



We always put the membrane under tile over wood floors. Shower stalls get even more treatment.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dang Chicken Picker says I got piss poor aim ! :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




No.......I didn't say that......just.....you know.......weebling around on cotton candy and Mt Dew......there could be an.....an.....overage....from time to time......carpet never forgets......ever.....tile on the other hand.....just bore a hole in the floor.......no problem...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This is a very small bathroom. Maybe 30 square feet to cover.



Just a couple hours work then, including laying, fitment and grout. I do 4-5 rooms in a house in a days work.


----------



## tbone75

Should have put the tile in before the Jon ! No big deal I guess,just another wax ring. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Nah , I am sure I could put it in. The tile is another story ? No tools to do it with.



It's a dusty pita but sometimes you can make do with grinder for cutting them but it takes a lot of time to get them right. You could always rent a wet saw for it too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No.......I didn't say that......just.....you know.......weebling around on cotton candy and Mt Dew......there could be an.....an.....overage....from time to time......carpet never forgets......ever.....tile on the other hand.....just bore a hole in the floor.......no problem...



Floor should have 1% slope toward said hole....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just a couple hours work then, including laying, fitment and grout. I do 4-5 rooms in a house in a days work.



You aint a SLUG ! LOL Plus you have the tools and know how !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Should have put the tile in before the Jon ! No big deal I guess,just another wax ring. LOL



It only takes a few mins to take up a toilet, and yeah it takes another $2. wax ring to put it back.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You aint a SLUG ! LOL Plus you have the tools and know how !



All you really need is a mini grinder and a $15. 4 in dia. diamond cut off wheel to make the cuts and a cheap notched trowel to apply the thinset mortar.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No.......I didn't say that......just.....you know.......weebling around on cotton candy and Mt Dew......there could be an.....an.....overage....from time to time......carpet never forgets......ever.....tile on the other hand.....just bore a hole in the floor.......no problem...



Now back in my drinking days ! LOL Sometimes it was hard to hold stihl ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> All you really need is a mini grinder and a $15. 4 in dia. diamond cut off wheel to make the cuts and a cheap notched trowel to apply the thinset mortar.



No more tile than it will take may be ahead to hire it done?


----------



## tbone75

Its trying to rain here,few sprinkles now and then.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No more tile than it will take may be ahead to hire it done?



That`s the easy button way out.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Another thing I know is going to happen when this one is done. I just know the OL will want the other one redone ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Another thing I know is going to happen when this one is done. I just know the OL will want the other one redone ! :msp_scared:



That usually is what happens.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s the easy button way out.....LOL



You bet ! LOL

Another problem I have is the half bath in the basement. The one above it leaked down into it ! Right down the wall !


----------



## jimdad07

Linoleum :msp_thumbup: Almost as easy as carpet to install and water proof.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You bet ! LOL
> 
> Another problem I have is the half bath in the basement. The one above it leaked down into it ! Right down the wall !



Spray paint, John Deere green from TSC.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That usually is what happens.....LOL



Once it starts,yer done !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Once it starts,yer done !



Good for guys like me, not so good for the owners pocketbook....LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Spray paint, John Deere green from TSC.



Husky orange !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Now back in my drinking days ! LOL Sometimes it was hard to hold stihl ! LOL




Well even at that.......and we'll say ...even with ...perfect 20-20 aim......the splash back is the issue.......and by issue... I meen splashback ussued back onto the carpet...from zee bowl...not from zee.......well you know....


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Linoleum :msp_thumbup: Almost as easy as carpet to install and water proof.



Sheet vinyl is a good alternative but its considered cheap nowadays in new homes we are building.I have done many with it myself and they hold up well. Many homeowners won`t chance laying it themselves.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good for guys like me, not so good for the owners pocketbook....LOL



Hard on my saw fund ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well even at that.......and we'll say ...even with ...perfect 20-20 aim......the splash back is the issue.......and by issue... I meen splashback ussued back onto the carpet...from zee bowl...not from zee.......well you know....



It does not take long before it starts to , stink....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well even at that.......and we'll say ...even with ...perfect 20-20 aim......the splash back is the issue.......and by issue... I meen splashback ussued back onto the carpet...from zee bowl...not from zee.......well you know....



Guess I could sit like a b....... !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hard on my saw fund ! :msp_thumbdn:



Heck yeah, cost ya $600. a day plus material....LOL


----------



## IEL

Its good unless they do what the people who did the bathroom before us did... They used scraps of lino for the floor, about 4 joints. Left the factory edge on all them, and "sealed" the joints with a stapler..... LOL :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sheet vinyl is a good alternative but its considered cheap nowadays in new homes we are building.I have done many with it myself and they hold up well. Many homeowners won`t chance laying it themselves.



Don't like it, why I put wood in the kitchen.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heck yeah, cost ya $600. a day plus material....LOL



:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't like it, why I put wood in the kitchen.



Its a good floor but not for everybody.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_scared:



You might get your bathroom floor done for that.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heck yeah, cost ya $600. a day plus material....LOL



Never paid anything close to that back when I built houses right out of school ! Maybe I should have stayed at it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never paid anything close to that back when I built houses right out of school ! Maybe I should have stayed at it !



Every tradesman needs/ wants a helper, they bill out at $600. a day.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You might get your bathroom floor done for that.



I will go buy the tools first ! LOL No way I would pay that much ! 

Cheap azz ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Every tradesman needs/ wants a helper, they bill out at $600. a day.



WOW ! I did go into the wrong chit ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will go buy the tools first ! LOL No way I would pay that much !
> 
> Cheap azz ! LOL



You would need to find an unemployed handyman to do it for you a little cheaper.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Guess I could sit like a b....... !




Well that won't actually help......if you notice....there is a space between between the seat and the rim where splash back can occur...and will/does....not as bad as with the seat up but not completely secure either........there's been studies done.....and many miles of baseboard heaters replaced....in girls rooms......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well that won't actually help......if you notice....there is a space between between the seat and the rim where splash back can occur...and will/does....not as bad as with the seat up but not completely secure either........there's been studies done.....and many miles of baseboard heaters replaced....in girls rooms......



Good,didn't want to sit ! LOL

OK tile it will be ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well that won't actually help......if you notice....there is a space between between the seat and the rim where splash back can occur...and will/does....not as bad as with the seat up but not completely secure either........there's been studies done.....and many miles of baseboard heaters replaced....in girls rooms......



He!! yeah,..and you need a chainsaw to do the removal, a Jonsered works best.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You would need to find an unemployed handyman to do it for you a little cheaper.



Guess I better just Slug it out ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess the OL wants to go look at tile tomorrow. :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess I better just Slug it out ! LOL



You should ask around at your building suppliers , they usually know tradesmen and what they charge to do small jobs like yours. Robin might also know what a job like yours would cost over your way, around here it is getting hard to find personell to do any small jobs.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> He!! yeah,..and you need a chainsaw to do the removal, a Jonsered works best.....LOL





Yep ......I might use a Jonsered.........but probably not a Jonsereds...........Me thinks a Stihl might be a better choice...doo to color association issues....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess the OL wants to go look at tile tomorrow. :msp_scared:



Ask about install pricing while you are out looking for tile.


----------



## tbone75

There is a bargain outlet place not to far from me that has all kinds of tile way cheaper than Blowes ! Just never know what they will have.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep ......I might use a Jonsered.........but probably not a Jonsereds...........Me thinks a Stihl might be a better choice...doo to color association issues....



Oh no,...I believe the Jonsered would be far more superior for that type of work.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> There is a bargain outlet place not to far from me that has all kinds of tile way cheaper than Blowes ! Just never know what they will have.



Yeah,..we have some clearance centers also that has good value for the price, just be sure to get all you need at one time as they are not likely to have any more on your next trip back....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..we have some clearance centers also that has good value for the price, just be sure to get all you need at one time as they are not likely to have any more on your next trip back....LOL



I will get a few extras ! LOL Been in there many times,never see the same thing twice ! 

Bought a entry door there 2 years ago,Blowes wanted 100.00 more for the same door. Same brand even !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will get a few extras ! LOL Been in there many times,never see the same thing twice !
> 
> Bought a entry door there 2 years ago,Blowes wanted 100.00 more for the same door. Same brand even !



Yeah,..for doing small repair.renovation jobs they are a good source for items you only need small amounts of . I got enough roof shingles from our outlet to do my roof last year, they had two full pallets of the same color. I took 3/4 of a pallet for my roof at closing time one evening. Next morning less than an hour after opening they had all been sold...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Wondering if my body will make through this bathroom redo ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wondering if my body will make through this bathroom redo ! LOL



Put on your knee pads, it takes a lot of the load off your spine when you can work on your knees.


----------



## jimdad07

I get to play drier mechanic tomorrow after work. Rollers are shot, $16 a piece vs $500 for a new drier. No brained.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I get to play drier mechanic tomorrow after work. Rollers are shot, $16 a piece vs $500 for a new drier. No brained.



I have done plenty of those and the other type with the plastic slides. Not really that hard if you have room to pull the skirt off.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..for doing small repair.renovation jobs they are a good source for items you only need small amounts of . I got enough roof shingles from our outlet to do my roof last year, they had two full pallets of the same color. I took 3/4 of a pallet for my roof at closing time one evening. Next morning less than an hour after opening they had all been sold...LOL



I worked at the Owens Corning Tec. center a long time ago. Only got to work 3 months, Wix tried a hostile take over on them, that shut that place down ! Great job I had too,testing shingles. LOL Nailed them to sheets of plywood,put them in a rack.Then set in front of a wind tunnel to see how long they stayed on. LOL Real boring sitting there watching to see how fast I could get them to let loose. LOL Some lasted a very long time in 80mph wind ! Must have been some good glue on there !
I got 2 full pallets of shingles free to test on my house ! Used some,sold the rest ! LOL They were to check on them each year to see how they held up. After that takeover thing,they never checked them once ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put on your knee pads, it takes a lot of the load off your spine when you can work on your knees.



Good idea ! I will get some of them too !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good idea ! I will get some of them too !



I have many pairs, they don`t have to be the real expensive ones either. I have a couple pairs that are $50. and some others that were $10-$12 and they all work equally as well. The dense foam type is all you really need.


----------



## tbone75

Seems the storm finally hit. Putting it down hard now !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have done plenty of those and the other type with the plastic slides. Not really that hard if you have *room to pull the skirt off*.



Chauvinist!...............LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Speaking of the Jon. LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Speaking of the Jon. LOL



Oh you are so funny, for a GOOGBALL!!!


By the way, thanks for those saws you shipped me. I always wanted a nice running Dolmar, and you delivered a real beauty to me. You are a true, and dear friend.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Oh you are so funny, for a GOOGBALL!!!
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks for those saws you shipped me. I always wanted a nice running Dolmar, and you delivered a real beauty to me. You are a true, and dear friend.



I guess the USPS knows who Jonny Utah is ! LOL


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I guess the USPS knows who Jonny Utah is ! LOL



Yep. Apparently they do.


View attachment 296725


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yep. Apparently they do.
> 
> 
> View attachment 296725



Dang , thought I sent you a silver 112 ? :msp_confused:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Dang , thought I sent you a silver 112 ? :msp_confused:



Nope. It's okay though, I'll like it almost as much. Thanks again.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Nope. It's okay though, I'll like it almost as much. Thanks again.



Let me know if you ever get it to run. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Let me know if you ever get it to run. :msp_rolleyes:



You mean if I ever get to run it on non Cacti trees here in the desert of Utah? I already put some TruFuel in it, and fired it up on my apartment patio. I'm sure my neighbors appreciated that almost as much as I appreciate their drunken screaming at 230 am on the weekend.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> You mean if I ever get to run it on non Cacti trees here in the desert of Utah? I already put some TruFuel in it, and fired it up on my apartment patio. I'm sure my neighbors appreciated that almost as much as I appreciate their drunken screaming at 230 am on the weekend.



Better plant some trees when you get moved into the house.


----------



## tbone75

Time !! 

To try and sleep ?

Who ever it is beating the crap out of me every day needs to stop ! :msp_angry:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Time !!
> 
> To try and sleep ?
> 
> Who ever it is beating the crap out of me every day needs to stop ! :msp_angry:



G'night Mr. King. Thanks again for the saw.


----------



## tbone75

Someone was beating on me again while I was trying to sleep !

Dirty SOB !

Know it wasn't none of you SLACKERS !


----------



## dancan

Hmmmmm , the dog sure likes to chew on this ugly doll ......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmmmm , the dog sure likes to chew on this ugly doll ......



A DanCan't doll ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## RandyMac

'sup puppies?


----------



## Jon1212

RandyMac said:


> 'sup puppies?



Nada. How's the noggin?


----------



## RandyMac

Jon1212 said:


> Nada. How's the noggin?



Better, back to work, first day. I still get a few minutes where I don't track so well, everything is sorta vague, but they are getting farther apart and don't last as long. Apparently I don't care what I say, I get clued in watching people's eye go wide...LMAO!!!


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Better, back to work, first day. I still get a few minutes where I don't track so well, everything is sorta vague, but they are getting farther apart and don't last as long. Apparently I don't care what I say, I get clued in watching people's eye go wide...LMAO!!!



Sure you should be back to work?


----------



## Jon1212

RandyMac said:


> Better, back to work, first day. I still get a few minutes where I don't track so well, everything is sorta vague, but they are getting farther apart and don't last as long. *Apparently I don't care what I say, I get clued in watching people's eye go wide*...LMAO!!!



Yeah, I figured you'd get use to that eventually..........LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah, I figured you'd get use to that eventually..........LOL!!!



You just aint right ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Sure you should be back to work?



Randy will be fine. The only real harm would be if the head injury actually made him nicer. That would really freak some people out.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> You just aint right ! :hmm3grin2orange:



That, my good sir is part and parcel to the fall off the tank truck onto asphalt head first 15 years ago. I wasn't quite right prior to, and am certainly more #### up since. My command of the English language doesn't seem to be affected though.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> That, my good sir is part and parcel to the fall off the tank truck onto asphalt head first 15 years ago. I wasn't quite right prior to, and am certainly more #### up since. My command of the English language doesn't seem to be affected though.



I banged my head off many things over the years,didn't seem to hurt or help anything ?


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Sure you should be back to work?



Yeah, it's ok, I just gotta be careful, stay level, ease around. If I forget and stand up too fast, I'll find the floor, that is going away bit by bit. The Doc says it could be three weeks before I get back to normal, like they have any real idea. Based on previous head bonkings, three weeks will just about do it.



Jon1212 said:


> Yeah, I figured you'd get use to that eventually..........LOL!!!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Yeah, it's ok, I just gotta be careful, stay level, ease around. If I forget and stand up too fast, I'll find the floor, that is going away bit by bit. The Doc says it could be three weeks before I get back to normal, like they have any real idea. Based on previous head bonkings, three weeks will just about do it.
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Sounds like you know head bonkings well ? LOL

Hope your back to normal soon !


----------



## tbone75

A low of 40 Sat ! Now that sucks ! Could be down in the 30s some places and a chance of frost ! CHIT !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Going to try for a little more sleep. Hope I sleep till noon !


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you know head bonkings well ? LOL
> 
> Hope your back to normal soon !



ahhh yeah. No stitches this time.


----------



## Cantdog

Rain....fog....trim th doors...........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. Looks like both of my boxes shipped yesterday so I may have saw parts on Saturday after all! 





Raining here today....do I head south to visit friends or back north to play with the 4wd and visit family? Tough decision......
Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

Finally some therapy yestday,,needed it after the ms0ne80 squeel.

the little huskapoo was nice to work on,simple layout,easy.
carb rebuild and back together and runs nice.
both saws in same class but the husky just seems SO much better over all..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Finally some therapy yestday,,needed it after the ms0ne80 squeel.
> 
> the little huskapoo was nice to work on,simple layout,easy.
> carb rebuild and back together and runs nice.
> both saws in same class but the husky just seems SO much better over all..



Are you sure you`re drinkin coffee and not Orange Koolaide???


----------



## roncoinc

Finally finished off the last of the oysters last night,,whew !!

made up a big salad with lettuce,onion,ripe bell pepper (red) ,maters and warmed BBQ chicken chunks and fried oysters in the middle.

friend of mine took the gobbler home,,i didnt feel like doing the work preparing it..
now maybe after whacking on they will stay away from my garden ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Are you sure you`re drinkin coffee and not Orange Koolaide???



Orange kewlaid,,,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,........................


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Going to try for a little more sleep. Hope I sleep till noon !



Party all night, sleep all day,....now that`s a slug`s life..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Orange kewlaid,,,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,........................



Thought so!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Heavy skies,wet and sloppy here this morning. I will take a chainsaw with me in case it clears a bit and I can get Dan some more posts.


----------



## roncoinc

There’s flame retardant in your Mountain Dew. That soda with the lime-green hue (and other citrus-flavored bubbly pops) won’t keep your insides fireproof, but it does contain brominated vegetable oil, a patented flame retardant for plastics that has been banned in foods throughout Europe and in Japan.

Brominated vegetable oil, or BVO, which acts as an emulsifier in citrus-flavored soda drinks, is found in about 10 percent of sodas sold in the U.S.

“After a few extreme soda binges — not too far from what many [video] gamers regularly consume – a few patients have needed medical attention for skin lesions, memory loss and nerve disorders, all symptoms of overexposure to bromine,” according to a recent article in Environmental News.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> There’s flame retardant in your Mountain Dew. That soda with the lime-green hue (and other citrus-flavored bubbly pops) won’t keep your insides fireproof, but it does contain brominated vegetable oil, a patented flame retardant for plastics that has been banned in foods throughout Europe and in Japan.
> 
> Brominated vegetable oil, or BVO, which acts as an emulsifier in citrus-flavored soda drinks, is found in about 10 percent of sodas sold in the U.S.
> 
> “After a few extreme soda binges — not too far from what many [video] gamers regularly consume – a few patients have needed medical attention for skin lesions, memory loss and nerve disorders, all symptoms of overexposure to bromine,” according to a recent article in Environmental News.




But John already has enough trouble remembering things!!! Wait, maybe this will be good for us. We can convince him that we had previously made deals for saws and that he just forgot....quick everybody buy some dew and ship it to Ohio.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sparky shouldn't it be more believable like shipping him Wild things and such and telling him he promised to trade for something else?




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> There’s flame retardant in your Mountain Dew. That soda with the lime-green hue (and other citrus-flavored bubbly pops) won’t keep your insides fireproof, but it does contain brominated vegetable oil, a patented flame retardant for plastics that has been banned in foods throughout Europe and in Japan.
> 
> Brominated vegetable oil, or BVO, which acts as an emulsifier in citrus-flavored soda drinks, is found in about 10 percent of sodas sold in the U.S.
> 
> “After a few extreme soda binges — not too far from what many [video] gamers regularly consume – a few patients have needed medical attention for skin lesions, memory loss and nerve disorders, all symptoms of overexposure to bromine,” according to a recent article in Environmental News.



Been drinking Dew since I was a kid !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Been drinking Dew since I was a kid !



Have you had the Mtn Dew Throwback? It is what you were raised on and much better tasting and actually much better for you than the current formula. 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Party all night, sleep all day,....now that`s a slug`s life..:hmm3grin2orange:



Seems the sleeping part is over already !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Have you had the Mtn Dew Throwback? It is what you were raised on and much better tasting and actually much better for you than the current formula.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Yep , don't member it tasting like that ? Sticking with the bad for me stuff. LOL


----------



## IEL

Hey john, when are you shipping that red light 066 I payed you for a week ago? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Hey john, when are you shipping that red light 066 I payed you for a week ago? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Forgot which one it is ? Only 3 or 4 of them laying here !


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Forgot which one it is ? Only 3 or 4 of them laying here !



It was a runner in fairly good shape, that's all I know.


Seems the dew is killing your memory. I almost got a free 066!
:hmm3grin2orange::msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> It was a runner in fairly good shape, that's all I know.
> 
> 
> Seems the dew is killing your memory. I almost got a free 066!
> :hmm3grin2orange::msp_sneaky:



Only got one running red light,and it aint all that purdy ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Want my address? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Want my address? :hmm3grin2orange:



Sorry that one is spoken for. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Woh woh that red light is ear marked ya dang nadian......


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Woh woh that red light is ear marked ya dang nadian......



If you had waited just a few more secs. you would have seen the post above yours !LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> If you had waited just a few more secs. you would have seen the post above yours !LOL



Grape Ape sorry......


----------



## IEL

I am just giving john a hard time. I am actually planning to talking to parrisw about a (possibly ported) 372xp. I hear they are a fairly good saw?


----------



## DSS

IEL said:


> I am just giving john a hard time. I am actually planning to talking to parrisw about a (possibly ported) 372xp. I hear they are a fairly good saw?




I've got a 6421 makita with a poirted bb kit that Will Parris built. Its a monster and he's a good guy.


----------



## IEL

DSS said:


> I've got a 6421 makita with a poirted bb kit that Will Parris built. Its a monster and he's a good guy.



He is almost my neighbor.... LOL. We are planning to meet up in a few weeks.


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Borrowed the landlords woods zero turn and got the yard mowed

And did the trimming

Glad that's done

Just started rainin


----------



## tbone75

I am stihl trying to move ! Dang rain and me beating myself up. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Borrowed the landlords woods zero turn and got the yard mowed
> 
> And did the trimming
> 
> Glad that's done
> 
> Just started rainin



Mine needs mowed bad again already !


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I am just giving john a hard time. I am actually planning to talking to parrisw about a (possibly ported) 372xp. I hear they are a fairly good saw?



They are a good running saw,you would like that ! Only thing i read a lot about is these guys say to run 40:1 in them. Bearings seem to need more lube ?


----------



## jimdad07

Soaked through and through. Just got caught in a rain storm on a roof, I won't need to shower for a month!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Soaked through and through. Just got caught in a rain storm on a roof, I won't need to shower for a month!



I don't know , kinda smell like fishing worms ?

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

Slackers...


----------



## roncoinc

T-storms anyone ??

Interactive radar - New Hampshire weather forecast - WMUR News 9


----------



## farrell

I hear voices.......................

They are calling to me....................

Should I answer them?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> T-storms anyone ??
> 
> Interactive radar - New Hampshire weather forecast - WMUR News 9



We have our own thanks


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> We have our own thanks



You ever tape up that sparkplug wire ?????


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> You ever tape up that sparkplug wire ?????



No

Was I suppose to?

It's on the cylinder that appears to be running good

I was takin a break from workin on it 

I was becoming irate and was thinkin bout startin a fire


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> No
> 
> Was I suppose to?
> 
> It's on the cylinder that appears to be running good
> 
> I was takin a break from workin on it
> 
> I was becoming irate and was thinkin bout startin a fire




Yes,,you wuz sposed to !
always tape up bad wires !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Yes,,you wuz sposed to !
> always tape up bad wires !!



I will do it then

Regular black tape? Or liquid black tape? Or don't matter?


----------



## dancan

Ron , you know John will call BVO a conspiracy theory just like the moon landing ......


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> I will do it then
> 
> Regular black tape? Or liquid black tape? Or don't matter?



A good quality lectical tape and if you have some liquid seal the tape with that..
no need to invite problems .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ron , you know John will call BVO a conspiracy theory just like the moon landing ......



You is a real dufus ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

This bathroom is killing me and my wallet !!

Went to that discount place,bought a granite vanity top and sink !165.00 - 22"x37", 40 sq' of tile,and everything to put them in with. All but a saw ! LOL Seems my FIL has a tile saw !

Now I got to get that GLUED in sink back out !  Good thing I don't need the vanity top ! LOL

Got another wax ring and knee pads too ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I used a Johnsonred saw today, now I feel all dirty and have to take a bath, then a good 12 hrs sleep and I might be back to normal.....LOL


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> A good quality lectical tape and if you have some liquid seal the tape with that..
> no need to invite problems .



Sounds good

Now if I could only figure out what the problem is


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This bathroom is killing me and my wallet !!
> 
> Went to that discount place,bought a granite vanity top and sink !165.00 - 22"x37", 40 sq' of tile,and everything to put them in with. All but a saw ! LOL Seems my FIL has a tile saw !
> 
> Now I got to get that GLUED in sink back out !  Good thing I don't need the vanity top ! LOL
> 
> Got another wax ring and knee pads too ! LOL



Quit yer bellyaching,..you did good!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You is a real dufus ! LOL



I know I'm right , Mr.Dumas .......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Quit yer bellyaching,..you did good!!



319.00 for everything I bought. Didn't seem to bad ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I know I'm right , Mr.Dumas .......



Hey !! I resemble that remark ....................... a lot ! :bang:


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Off to play postman for a bit , gots to move some J'red postases .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 319.00 for everything I bought. Didn't seem to bad ?



Yer stihl doin all right.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yer stihl doin all right.....LOL



My body begs to differ ! :msp_unsure:

Not sure I will get this done by the 16th of next month ! Getting slower every day ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go tear chit up , again ! LOL Won't be getting very far tonight ! Body don't want to do chit ! LOL

Maybe if this dang rain will move out it will help ?


----------



## farrell

On tap for tomorrow........

Try one last time to put the hammer down on a turkey

Go to town to pick up a few things

Get back to workin on the briggs

One more day of pushin green buttons

Three day weekend!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I used a Johnsonred saw today, now I feel all dirty and have to take a bath, then a good 12 hrs sleep and I might be back to normal.....LOL



Yep them Johnsonred saws will tire you out and cover you with chips an dust an stuff.....you probably ain't used to saws that actually cut wood....not just make loud noise and cost long dollars....to own an fix...constantly......LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep them Johnsonred saws will tire you out and cover you with chips an dust an stuff.....you probably ain't used to saws that actually cut wood....not just make loud noise and cost long dollars....to own an fix...constantly......LOL!!!



Yeah,..when running Stihls it seems like I never get tired, seems like I am always clean, don`t feel dirty at all but end up with twice as many trees on the ground each day, all limbed, CTL and still able to go to the dance on Friday night. Johnsonreds just the opposite, ohhhh I hurt so bad.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..when running Stihls it seems like I never get tired, seems like I am always clean, don`t feel dirty at all but end up with twice as many trees on the ground each day, all limbed, CTL and still able to go to the dance on Friday night. Johnsonreds just the opposite, ohhhh I hurt so bad.....LOL




I get what you're sayin.........like shooting left handed........if you ain't a left handed shooter.....righty???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I get what you're sayin.........like shooting left handed........if you ain't a left handed shooter.....righty???



Ohhhhhhh,...my hands hurt so bad.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ohhhhhhh,...my hands hurt so bad.....LOL



A man with 4 1/2" across the back O' th kuckles had ought to be able to buck up and take it.........................................................................unless................................................................................................................of course...................................................................................you wuz usin...................................a 5XX series....bad 49cc saw..........if you wuz.......then you're on yer own...good luck with that....no sympathy from this quarter.....try Ben Gay....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> A man with 4 1/2" across the back O' th kuckles had ought to be able to buck up and take it.........................................................................unless................................................................................................................of course...................................................................................you wuz usin...................................a 5XX series....bad 49cc saw..........if you wuz.......then you're on yer own...good luck with that....no sympathy from this quarter.....try Ben Gay....



Fingers so stiff,....can`t open the Ben Gay,...gots some LaKOTA that might work. Durn those Jonsonred vibrators....LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Two big green lumps of mag followed me home tonight.....one says 68 Super on it. It has this weird piece of steel on the front....looks like a big loop or something.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fingers so stiff,....can`t open the Ben Gay,...gots some LaKOTA that might work. Durn those Jonsonred vibrators....LOL




Lakota.......wuz zat......other than my daughters first name......and a branch of the Sioux Nation......unclear...??...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Lakota.......wuz zat......other than my daughters first name......and a branch of the Sioux Nation......unclear...??...



It`s spelled LaKOTA and its a great pain reliever, a topical applicator that includes a lot of natural ingredients including the oil from peppers.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It`s spelled LaKOTA and its a great pain reliever, a topical applicator that includes a lot of natural ingredients including the oil from peppers.



K....never seen it.......'Nadian thing???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> K....never seen it.......'Nadian thing???



I really don`t think its only sold here, likely came up through the States. Really good product that actually works great, even on arthritic conditions.

Home


----------



## dancan

Husquomedians 







I think they'd better rub some laKota on the brain .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Husquomedians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they'd better rub some laKota on the brain .



LOL,...Not worth $200. new with warranty. Needs some LaKOTA taken internally....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Two big green lumps of mag followed me home tonight.....one says 68 Super on it. It has this weird piece of steel on the front....looks like a big loop or something.



Congrats. I want pics on the kitchen counter or it didn't happen!




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> A man with 4 1/2" across the back O' th kuckles had ought to be able to buck up and take it.........................................................................unless................................................................................................................of course...................................................................................you wuz usin...................................a 5XX series....bad 49cc saw..........if you wuz.......then you're on yer own...good luck with that....no sympathy from this quarter.....try Ben Gay....



Anybody that uses squeels is probly familiar with the gay thing ..


----------



## little possum

Sparky, I happen to know where some older mag saws are that need some TLC and a new home...


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> Sparky, I happen to know where some older mag saws are that need some TLC and a new home...



are they yellow?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> Sparky, I happen to know where some older mag saws are that need some TLC and a new home...



Hmmm...maybe I should take a little ride.








Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ron your truck does great in the sand and 4wd works GREAT! Logged 50-60 miles locked in this week. 

Anyone for beach front?!






Jimmy


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Anybody that uses squeels is probly familiar with the gay thing ..



Ouchy!

Low blow!

BURN!


----------



## tbone75

PITA but its in there ! All but the drain and back splash. Have to move the drain pipe a little and see if I can get the back splash cut down from 4" to 2-1/2" high.


----------



## IEL

Getting my welder shipped off for repair tomorrow... Atleast they are throwing in a free tig torch and regulator. I am sure tig welding will be handy at some point. Only about 2 months of damn FedEx bulls¥¡t....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ron your truck does great in the sand and 4wd works GREAT! Logged 50-60 miles locked in this week.
> 
> Anyone for beach front?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



If you was staying there , you SUCK ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Anybody that uses squeels is probly familiar with the gay thing ..



Now that was really MEEN !! Rotten ol Smurf ! 



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> PITA but its in there ! All but the drain and back splash. Have to move the drain pipe a little and see if I can get the back splash cut down from 4" to 2-1/2" high.



Looks good john. I think you need a Slug day. Remember, pain is your body's way of saying "hey idiot, take a break"


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> On tap for tomorrow........
> 
> Try one last time to put the hammer down on a turkey
> 
> Go to town to pick up a few things
> 
> Get back to workin on the briggs
> 
> One more day of pushin green buttons
> 
> Three day weekend!!!



Shot a 24 pounder Monday on my day off, damn thing tempted fate too long while I was splitting wood. In the freezer now, I won't tell you how far or what I whacked it with. People would think I was full of chit...and illegal.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Looks good john. I think you need a Slug day. Remember, pain is your body's way of saying "hey idiot, take a break"



If I took a break on every pain I would never get out of bed ! LOL Just have to keep pushing on !


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Shot a 24 pounder Monday on my day off, damn thing tempted fate too long while I was splitting wood. In the freezer now, I won't tell you how far or what I whacked it with. People would think I was full of chit...and illegal.



The one I've seen across from my house has really tempted me to grab something with some reach!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> If I took a break on every pain I would never get out of bed ! LOL Just have to keep pushing on !



Pain is only weakness leaving the body!


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> The one I've seen across from my house has really tempted me to grab something with some reach!



A well sighted in .270 with a 9 power scope works great at 370 yards, so I'm told. It's even better when the BIL witnesses the shot...so I'm told. I wouldn't even talk about it if it wasn't for a witness, if indeed said shot happened.


----------



## IEL

farrell said:


> The one I've seen across from my house has really tempted me to grab something with some reach!



What shotgun are you using? If it was allowed, I bet a .22 hornet would be about perfect. Be able to get them out past 100 yards. Very little damage if you miss the head and hit the body.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> What shotgun are you using? If it was allowed, I bet a .22 hornet would be about perfect. Be able to get them out past 100 yards. Very little damage if you miss the head and hit the body.



Been told a .22 RF works great about 50 yrds ? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> What shotgun are you using? If it was allowed, I bet a .22 hornet would be about perfect. Be able to get them out past 100 yards. Very little damage if you miss the head and hit the body.



I have a .22 hornet with a red dot scope that I like. Very hot round.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I have a .22 hornet with a red dot scope that I like. Very hot round.



I had a Ruger #1 in 218B I should have kept. LOL Just couldn't get it shoot under 1-1/2" at a hundred yrds. not good nuff for me. LOL Then I got a Browning single shot in 218B,shot even worse ! It went by by too ! LOL


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> A well sighted in .270 with a 9 power scope works great at 370 yards, so I'm told. It's even better when the BIL witnesses the shot...so I'm told. I wouldn't even talk about it if it wasn't for a witness, if indeed said shot happened.



:msp_biggrin:


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> What shotgun are you using? If it was allowed, I bet a .22 hornet would be about perfect. Be able to get them out past 100 yards. Very little damage if you miss the head and hit the body.



Shotgun and bow only for spring turkey

Anything legal for fall turkey

I use a remington 870 12ga 3" currently


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Been told a .22 RF works great about 50 yrds ? LOL



Last fall took one outta the top of a hemlock with .17hmr @ 150yds!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I had a Ruger #1 in 218B I should have kept. LOL Just couldn't get it shoot under 1-1/2" at a hundred yrds. not good nuff for me. LOL Then I got a Browning single shot in 218B,shot even worse ! It went by by too ! LOL



Buy a .17hmr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Buy a .17hmr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I will one of these days. Want the Ruger 10/22 converted to it.


----------



## IEL

farrell said:


> Shotgun and bow only for spring turkey
> 
> Anything legal for fall turkey
> 
> I use a remington 870 12ga 3" currently



Choke and shells? For fall turkey, it might be worth getting a savage bolt action varmint rifle in either 17 hornet or 204 ruger. 400+ yard turkeys anyone?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I will one of these days. Want the Ruger 10/22 converted to it.



Awesome guns!

Awesome caliber!


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> Choke and shells? For fall turkey, it might be worth getting a savage bolt action varmint rifle in either 17 hornet or 204 ruger. 400+ yard turkeys anyone?:msp_biggrin:



Primos tight wad for the choke .660 dia.

Winchester super x turkey 5 shot

I have a savage axis in .223


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Primos tight wad for the choke .660 dia.
> 
> Winchester super x turkey 5 shot
> 
> I have a savage axis in .223



.223 one of my favorite all round guns ! Had a Ruger #1 in that too. LOL Yea , I like Ruger #1s ! Only have one now 6mmPPC . Bench rest cartridge. Short fat and squatty round. LOL Dang does it shoot good !


Time for the Ol Slug ! Rain is moving out,maybe I can get some sleep ?


----------



## IEL

Sounds like a nice turkey rig. Night guys.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin ZZZzzzlackerZZzzzz.......raining heavily.......


----------



## Cantdog

Off to the shop, before work, to try and rehab the bores on the master and clutch slave for the 68 Saab......enough to kit........gonna call a guy in Washington State today and order a new stainless flex line and hopefully a slave kit....if it cleans up OK.........these are Girling parts......all aluminum....can't hone with regular stone hones......natural rubber cups and seals...gotta polish.....45 yr old cyls....may have to order a new slave....parts are scarce for these.....mostly NLA......guess I should be used to that by now with my penchant for older Swedish saws that are not as old as this car......well one of them is ...maybe........necessity IS the mother of invention.....


----------



## RandyMac

Could have been an old Fiat Robin.


----------



## dancan

No sun here till at least next week , almost feel like buying a Suub ....


----------



## RandyMac

Yeah, showers, on and on showers. May showers bring June mildews.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Could have been an old Fiat Robin.



True....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> No sun here till at least next week , almost feel like buying a Suub ....



Oh that'd cheer you right up!!! Can you say......."Edsel"??


----------



## little possum

AU_K2500 said:


> are they yellow?


Nothing huge or spectacular. Most are 80-87ccs.. Couple red ones, maybe some green ones. Who knows! 



Jimmy in NC said:


> Hmmm...maybe I should take a little ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy


I remember when it use to take us close to 8 hrs to get down to the OBX! Mom and dad had me trained early to make long rides. But better than when it took longer.. Heard stories of my 76 K10 goin down there and about halfway was the only gas pump and you had to stand there and feed it dollars in the middle of nowhere..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> Nothing huge or spectacular. Most are 80-87ccs.. Couple red ones, maybe some green ones. Who knows!
> 
> 
> I remember when it use to take us close to 8 hrs to get down to the OBX! Mom and dad had me trained early to make long rides. But better than when it took longer.. Heard stories of my 76 K10 goin down there and about halfway was the only gas pump and you had to stand there and feed it dollars in the middle of nowhere..



From my door to that photo...3.5 hrs - 220 miles. Easy trip.




Jimmy


----------



## dancan

Randy says Fiat and I get a guy here first thing wanting a price on 195/45/15 winter tires for his Fiat Sport 500  
Must be an Efco thing LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Just gotta make it to five....then I get to run by the storage unit, pick up a couple saws, and were off to east TN for the weekend. Saturday were going to a Smokies game in severville (near Gatlinburg) and Sunday I'm doing some cutting for my wife's grandmother. Should be a good trip.


----------



## roncoinc

Rain,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,rain,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and more rain,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, .

flood warnings in low areas....................

pool overflowing...............

did BBQ in the rain last night . 

rain for another three days......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Randy says Fiat and I get a guy here first thing wanting a price on 195/45/15 winter tires for his Fiat Sport 500
> Must be an Efco thing LOL



He getting ready for next winter already???

Good day so far....was able to redeem both cyls...master was not to bad...slave was rough...rust from the piston on the sides of the bore...tried a couple things....fail....as I said aluminum can't be honed..must be polished so couldn't go real aggressive.....and both cyls have deep, dead end bores........but my ol' buddy John King...AKA "THE Slug" came to the rescue!!! Thanks John!!! It seems a while back John sent me a couple 4"long dremel bits.........these have about and inch and a quarter of double twist cutters on them........so I tightly wrapped the end with an inch and half wide by about 5" long strip of rather well used green scotchbrite in counter rotation....just a snug fit in the bore...a little red rouge and my new dremel with flex shaft and they both cleaned up perfect.....mirror finish inside. The only draw back is some dufus got the hydraulic line fitting in the master cyl in cross threaded I think....the threads are there but I noticed the fitting was not threaded in straight when I removed it.....with vice grips....same as it was installed I would dare say......The fitting from the slave (same size and thread) doesn't want to thread in. I think I 'll venture back down to the "Toy Box" and see what Jason comes up with for a remedy.....he's the guy that made the inspection plate for the other Saab base........this cyl is made of unobtainieum.....extreamly rare...can't find used...nor rebuilt...NLA...MUST be rehabbed ......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> He getting ready for next winter already???
> 
> Good day so far....was able to redeem both cyls...master was not to bad...slave was rough...rust from the piston on the sides of the bore...tried a couple things....fail....as I said aluminum can't be honed..must be polished so couldn't go real aggressive.....and both cyls have deep, dead end bores........but my ol' buddy John King...AKA "THE Slug" came to the rescue!!! Thanks John!!! It seems a while back John sent me a couple 4"long dremel bits.........these have about and inch and a quarter of double twist cutters on them........so I tightly wrapped the end with an inch and half wide by about 5" long strip of rather well used green scotchbrite in counter rotation....just a snug fit in the bore...a little red rouge and my new dremel with flex shaft and they both cleaned up perfect.....mirror finish inside. The only draw back is some dufus got the hydraulic line fitting in the master cyl in cross threaded I think....the threads are there but I noticed the fitting was not threaded in straight when I removed it.....with vice grips....same as it was installed I would dare say......The fitting from the slave (same size and thread) doesn't want to thread in. I think I 'll venture back down to the "Toy Box" and see what Jason comes up with for a remedy.....he's the guy that made the inspection plate for the other Saab base........this cyl is made of unobtainieum.....extreamly rare...can't find used...nor rebuilt...NLA...MUST be rehabbed ......



Ayuh,,,that scotchbrite probly last the scot another 10 years !!


----------



## tbone75

Morning , wheres my Dew and cotton candy breakfast ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Just gotta make it to five....then I get to run by the storage unit, pick up a couple saws, and were off to east TN for the weekend. Saturday were going to a Smokies game in severville (near Gatlinburg) and Sunday I'm doing some cutting for my wife's grandmother. Should be a good trip.



Hope you have a safe trip and all of your saws run well and the chips are plentiful!




Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> He getting ready for next winter already???
> 
> Good day so far....was able to redeem both cyls...master was not to bad...slave was rough...rust from the piston on the sides of the bore...tried a couple things....fail....as I said aluminum can't be honed..must be polished so couldn't go real aggressive.....and both cyls have deep, dead end bores........but my ol' buddy John King...AKA "THE Slug" came to the rescue!!! Thanks John!!! It seems a while back John sent me a couple 4"long dremel bits.........these have about and inch and a quarter of double twist cutters on them........so I tightly wrapped the end with an inch and half wide by about 5" long strip of rather well used green scotchbrite in counter rotation....just a snug fit in the bore...a little red rouge and my new dremel with flex shaft and they both cleaned up perfect.....mirror finish inside. The only draw back is some dufus got the hydraulic line fitting in the master cyl in cross threaded I think....the threads are there but I noticed the fitting was not threaded in straight when I removed it.....with vice grips....same as it was installed I would dare say......The fitting from the slave (same size and thread) doesn't want to thread in. I think I 'll venture back down to the "Toy Box" and see what Jason comes up with for a remedy.....he's the guy that made the inspection plate for the other Saab base........this cyl is made of unobtainieum.....extreamly rare...can't find used...nor rebuilt...NLA...MUST be rehabbed ......



Congrats. Always fun rehabbing something that is NLA back to use able.




Jimmy


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

Cold wet and windy here

No turkey huntin cause of the wind


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning , wheres my Dew and cotton candy breakfast ?



Mine was home fries and sausage


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mine was home fries and sausage



Need some sausage gravy to !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Mine was home fries and sausage



Sounds delicious!




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Chance of frost tonight ! Kinda cold out there now ! Down to 31 tonight , it was 90 2 days ago !


----------



## IEL

Morning slackers.


----------



## tbone75

FIL told me he had a guy come in and lay the last tile he put in,charged him 5.00 a tile. Only have 32 tile to put down,may be a good idea for me ?
But I wouldn't mind doing it myself just to know how. But the body is hurting more each day. LOL Kinda thought pushing myself could help a little ?
Another thing is laying it out ? Don't want it looking like chit ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> FIL told me he had a guy come in and lay the last tile he put in,charged him 5.00 a tile. Only have 32 tile to put down,may be a good idea for me ?
> But I wouldn't mind doing it myself just to know how. But the body is hurting more each day. LOL Kinda thought pushing myself could help a little ?
> Another thing is laying it out ? Don't want it looking like chit ! LOL



Easy to do.
get a tile cutting blade for your 4inch hand grinder at homers.

dry lay the tile on the floor.
shift them around to get a good balance.
try to make each cut piece bigger than 1/2 a tile.
lift baseboards and undercut the door jambs.
find instruction on the interweb


----------



## farrell

Nothing like having to turn the furnace back on at the end of may


----------



## IEL

Well my dad is getting a load of stuff from the stihl dealer today. Chain for the farmsaw, a carb kit for a damn zama, and a new air filter for my 034. Let's see how painful This will be.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Easy to do.
> get a tile cutting blade for your 4inch hand grinder at homers.
> 
> dry lay the tile on the floor.
> shift them around to get a good balance.
> try to make each cut piece bigger than 1/2 a tile.
> lift baseboards and undercut the door jambs.
> find instruction on the interweb



I bought 10 extra tiles. LOL I have a couple diamond blades for my 4" grinder, IF I can find them. 
Can't find my PVC fittings ? Tore hell out of the shop looking for them last night !
First camper is being delivered Sun. Free camper and free delivery ! Can't beat that ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Nothing like having to turn the furnace back on at the end of may



Me too ! I would start a fire if I had cleaned out the chimney ! LOL Didn't think I would need to do that for a while yet !


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Well my dad is getting a load of stuff from the stihl dealer today. Chain for the farmsaw, a carb kit for a damn zama, and a new air filter for my 034. Let's see how painful This will be.



From the Steelership ! Its gonna hurt a lot !


----------



## tbone75

Forgot what I am doing ! FIL has a tile saw ! DUH !


----------



## tbone75

Its best I do this tile myself,cause I know the OL will want the other bathroom done too ! Told her long as I got a rug to stand on when I get out of the shower it will be OK. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go lay out the tile to see what looks best. Or more like what the OL likes best ! LOL


----------



## IEL

If it ends up being over $100 for that stuff..... I might have to side with ron... :msp_sad:


----------



## IEL

Either way, my next user is going to be a husky.... :msp_scared:


----------



## IEL

I guess Im keeping us up top today.


----------



## AU_K2500

way to be a team player Geoff. waiting for 5 o'clock....going to try and get the two Poulans ID'd over in the Poulan thread. also just going to take muh two stihls with me to TN. the 024 and 026. i know theres not much point in taking them both but ive tweaked both of them a little since the last time i ran them, and just want to put them in some wood, plus they fit well in the back of the car.


----------



## IEL

Any thoughts on the biggest bar for a ported 372xp? I am thinking a 24 for most work, and somehig real big for the odd giant tree. Would 36 be too big for the few times a year old growth?


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> Any thoughts on the biggest bar for a ported 372xp? I am thinking a 24 for most work, and somehig real big for the odd giant tree. Would 36 be too big for the few times a year old growth?



I doubt the oiler will keep a 36" bar oiled

28" is bout the limit

I have one for my 372 and never use if

Wears a 20" all the time


----------



## IEL

Ok thanks. I guess a 28 will do it.


----------



## IEL

This afternoon I am planning to get the super ez going. I just need to figure ot how to put the decomp back together...


----------



## tbone75

Got everything ready to lay some tile. Everything laid out,wet saw is here.Now if I can get me moving?

Had a nasty pain in the back on the way back from getting the saw. Bad nuff I had to pull the car over ! WTF ? Sit there 5 mins or so,then was OK again ? Never had anything like that happen before ? Taking a little break before I start making a mess. LOL

Have to cut half of the tile going in. Only 16 pieces I don't have to cut. Small bathroom ! LOL Done broke one already,laid them out to look at, put my knee down on one SNAP ! CHIT !! LOL Must have been something under it ? Snapped right in half.


----------



## tbone75

That darn Jerry would have been done with this little job in 4 hrs. I will be lucky to be done in 2 weeks ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sure will be nice to get back to saws ! Least I know a little about them ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Woohoo. Boss man cut us loose at 3:30! Means more saw time before heading to TN! Dig in to these Poulans a little.


----------



## IEL

Back to he steelership.... Said that they dont carry that gauge chain. And they need me to bring the air filter in because there are 2 differnt ones? If they ment 034 and 034 super I am finding a new dealer.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas, the new mag in the shop! 

View attachment 296946
View attachment 296947


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas, the new mag in the shop!
> 
> View attachment 296946
> View attachment 296947



It's good to have two of those, it'll keep you from leaning to one side when you carry them around.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> It's good to have two of those, it'll keep you from leaning to one side when you carry them around.



Im glad someone else has the same thought process as me! how you doing Jon, that cactus killer still getting the job done out there in SLC?


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> Im glad someone else has the same thought process as me! how you doing Jon, that cactus killer still getting the job done out there in SLC?



Mark,

I am coming down to the wire on living the life of a solitary man. I go back to CA next week for High School graduation, and then I stay for the duration. The movers pack on June 4-5th, load on the 6th, and we head back out here to our new house on the 8th or 9th. I'm going to try to find a way to utilize my saws. I might have a chance at doing some lot clearing on the side, which will be extra cash in my pocket that will help fund my CAD.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jon1212 said:


> Mark,
> 
> I am coming down to the wire on living the life of a solitary man. I go back to CA next week for High School graduation, and then I stay for the duration. The movers pack on June 4-5th, load on the 6th, and we head back out here to our new house on the 8th or 9th. I'm going to try to find a way to utilize my saws. I might have a chance at doing some lot clearing on the side, which will be extra cash in my pocket that will help fund my CAD.



sure sounds like youve got a lot going on. good luck to you and the family. and congrats the your youngin graduating.


----------



## tbone75

This tile chit isn't much fun when you have no idea WTF your doing ! LOL Only got 11 of them put down ! Dang knees and back don't like it very well. LOL Smear that chit on,then try to find the lines ? SURE !! I will get there , slow but sure ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Ayuh,,,that scotchbrite probly last the scot another 10 years !!



Might.......it's already gone 4.....one of my favorite pieces.....getting kinda limp......great for aluminum now.....


----------



## Jon1212

AU_K2500 said:


> sure sounds like youve got a lot going on. good luck to you and the family. and congrats the your youngin graduating.



Yep, I had two graduate today, one from Elementary, and the other from Middle School. Next week the Senior graduates, and my youngest graduates from Kindergarten. View attachment 296961
This is my youngest, about a year ago.

Thanks, man.


----------



## farrell

I don't wanna go to a weddin tomorrow

I hate them as much as I hate funerals!

And of course the OL wants me to wear a dress shirt and tie

F#%k NO!

That ain't me and never will be!

She is lucky I did that for our weddin!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Might.......it's already gone 4.....one of my favorite pieces.....getting kinda limp......great for aluminum now.....



4 years ! Should have rotted away by now ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yep, I had two graduate today, one from Elementary, and the other from Middle School. Next week the Senior graduates, and my youngest graduates from Kindergarten. View attachment 296961
> This is my youngest, about a year ago.
> 
> Thanks, man.



Good for them Jon ! Almost got your own baseball team ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Keep going ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> 4 years ! Should have rotted away by now ! :hmm3grin2orange:




Take care of your tools......and your tools will take care of you....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I don't wanna go to a weddin tomorrow
> 
> I hate them as much as I hate funerals!
> 
> And of course the OL wants me to wear a dress shirt and tie
> 
> F#%k NO!
> 
> That ain't me and never will be!
> 
> She is lucky I did that for our weddin!



I dressed up for my first wedin ! Not the next 2 ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Stihl cost me just as much to get out of the second one as it did the first ? :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

Make sure that the shirt has no sleeves , more comfortable like that if you have to wear the tie .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Take care of your tools......and your tools will take care of you....LOL!!!



Got that right ! Stihl got some of my very first tools from long ago !


Scotch bright don't really fall into that category ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Good for them Jon ! Almost got your own baseball team ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Keep going ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Nope. We stopped at six kids. In fact my wife was pregnant with our youngest, and she was in her last trimester when she said to me, "you need to get a vasectomy, or this baby isn't coming out until you do". I know she meant it, so I got the vasectomy, and my youngest boy was born almost exactly a month later..............LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Make sure that the shirt has no sleeves , more comfortable like that if you have to wear the tie .



Bet he is more of bow tie guy. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I dressed up for my first wedin ! Not the next 2 ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Stihl cost me just as much to get out of the second one as it did the first ? :msp_razz:



It's for the OL cousin

It's an adult only affair

I don't know them

Don't frankly care

I have to many other things that need done!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That darn Jerry would have been done with this little job in 4 hrs. I will be lucky to be done in 2 weeks ! LOL



I do 4-5 little rooms like that in a day including cutting around the toilet flange and a semicircular shower stall. Get $500. for doing it so no complaining from me.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Nope. We stopped at six kids. In fact my wife was pregnant with our youngest, and she was in her last trimester when she said to me, "you need to get a vasectomy, or this baby isn't coming out until you do". I know she meant it, so I got the vasectomy, and my youngest boy was born almost exactly a month later..............LOL!!!



I did that after 2 kids and when I wed the second X ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> It's for the OL cousin
> 
> It's an adult only affair
> 
> I don't know them
> 
> Don't frankly care
> 
> I have to many other things that need done!!



Do you get free beer ? May be worth it ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Bet he is more of bow tie guy. :hmm3grin2orange:



I don't wear ties 

And there has only been a few occasions when I have 

Jeans and tshirts for me.........all day..........everyday

I wanted one of the cutoff tees that look like a dress shirt and tie


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I do 4-5 little rooms like that in a day including cutting around the toilet flange and a semicircular shower stall. Get $500. for doing it so no complaining from me.



How the hell do I cut around the Jon hole ?  My saw only cuts straight !


----------



## pioneerguy600

What size tiles you puttin down?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Got that right ! Stihl got some of my very first tools from long ago !
> 
> 
> Scotch bright don't really fall into that category ? :hmm3grin2orange:



Ohhh..yeeeeesss it does...........if you ain't doing it with you fingernails you're using a tool...........it's a tool....


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Do you get free beer ? May be worth it ? :hmm3grin2orange:



Doubt it


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What size tiles you puttin down?



12" x 12"


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How the hell do I cut around the Jon hole ?  My saw only cuts straight !



Ahhhh,..lad, that is where your diamond wheel on your minigrinder comes into use.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I don't wear ties
> 
> And there has only been a few occasions when I have
> 
> Jeans and tshirts for me.........all day..........everyday
> 
> I wanted one of the cutoff tees that look like a dress shirt and tie



Yep ......................... Red Neck ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ahhhh,..lad, that is where your diamond wheel on your minigrinder comes into use.



Great , don't got one !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ohhh..yeeeeesss it does...........if you ain't doing it with you fingernails you're using a tool...........it's a tool....



OK



But it aint suppose to last 30 years ! LOL


----------



## dancan

It'll take more than bad weather or rain to stop a Stihl .


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yep ......................... Red Neck ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Dam straight!


----------



## tbone75

Well I better go cover the FLOWERS,suppose to frost tonight !


Dan may get upset if I let the FLOWERS get killed. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It'll take more than bad weather or rain to stop a Stihl .



Anyone show up to look ? :hmm3grin2orange:


NO !


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 12" x 12"



Not bad, they fit in standard size rooms quite well, not much cutting to get a good border.


----------



## dancan

Several people there in the brief time that I was there .
Just like a Snapon truck LOL
I even bought a saw


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep ......................... Red Neck ! :hmm3grin2orange:



You can cheep ones for less than $15., mine cost about $100. each but they have a curved cup like appearance to facilitate a variety of cut shapes.

Pearl abrasives make the best cup wheels, I have several of these,

http://www.toolmarts.com/Pearl_Abrasive_LWC05P.html


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Several people there in the brief time that I was there .
> Just like a Snapon truck LOL
> I even bought a saw blade



I fixxed it for ya......LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> OK
> 
> 
> 
> But it aint suppose to last 30 years ! LOL




Ron said ten...........maybe......with easy use.....


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I fixxed it for ya......LOL



Ayup , had to replace the broken "Swede" saw LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Several people there in the brief time that I was there .
> Just like a Snapon truck LOL
> I even bought a saw



You sure it wasn't a "Blade"?????


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> You sure it wasn't a "Blade"?????



Well you know , anything with more than a blade is real spendy and a blade is spendy just the same but the "Swede" saw is down to a 4" blade so I had to spend a little .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Several people there in the brief time that I was there .
> Just like a Snapon truck LOL
> I even bought a saw



Went next door and bought a Husky didn't you !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Well you know , anything with more than a blade is real spendy and a blade is spendy just the same but the "Swede" saw is down to a 4" blade so I had to spend a little .



Musta hurt......spending I meen.......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can cheep ones for less than $15., mine cost about $100. each but they have a curved cup like appearance to facilitate a variety of cut shapes.
> 
> Pearl abrasives make the best cup wheels, I have several of these,
> 
> Pearl Abrasive LWC05P 5 x .160 x 7/8 - 5/8 Adapter



Proud of them suckers ! LOL

I will have to make do with ???? LOL


----------



## tbone75

All the veggies are covered up , guess its back to the tile. Looks like it may be a 2 day job for a Slug ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Musta hurt......spending I meen.......



No pain , I'll just build it into the price of the tire repair needed if any of you guy's make it up here


----------



## Cantdog

I had definite pain....ordering Saab parts from "The Guy" in Washington State......but you know...if you are the only one with the parts......you can charge....whatever....$54.00 for a slave kit...consists of a cup and a boot.....$26.00 each I guess.......$72.00 for the line between the master and slave......is braided stainless at least......shiny....could not find these parts anywhere else on the interwebs....and needed.....LOL!!! Mercruiser fund took a hit for the tiny old Swede car today....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Proud of them suckers ! LOL
> 
> I will have to make do with ???? LOL



They last a long while and really pay for themselves over the long run. Not at all necessary for a one or two time job.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I had definite pain....ordering Saab parts from "The Guy" in Washington State......but you know...if you are the only one with the parts......you can charge....whatever....$54.00 for a slave kit...consists of a cup and a boot.....$26.00 each I guess.......$72.00 for the line between the master and slave......is braided stainless at least......shiny....could not find these parts anywhere else on the interwebs....and needed.....LOL!!! Mercruiser fund took a hit for the tiny old Swede car today....LOL!!!



Ahhh, just another day at the salt mines to pay for it.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ahhh, just another day at the salt mines to pay for it.....LOL




Yep...juz trim another interior door with the 18 piece trim schedule.......in the morning.....and by morning I meen tomorrow morning...Sunday too...LOL!!

..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep...juz trim another interior door with the 18 piece trim schedule.......in the morning.....and by morning I meen tomorrow morning...Sunday too...LOL!!
> 
> ..



I would be working inside the latest house but the painters want it for 3 days, then its mine to go full tilt til its ready for the owners to move in. Have a garage to put the trusses on and sheath in but its calling for rain tomorrow....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Every one gone to bed?


----------



## Jon1212

pioneerguy600 said:


> Every one gone to bed?



Nahhh! Just cleaning, and packing. Getting ready to go home to CA.


----------



## IEL

I will be soon. Tomorrow I'm putting a super ez back together, retuning my most powerful saw (homelite 7-21 ) testing and tuning the 450, and playing with the farmsaw a bit. Might do some work on that damn pm340 disguised as a skilsaw... :mad2:
Any idea how a 1959 82cc homelite could be rated at 6.6 hp? That's about the same power as a husky 2100, which is bigger and newer.  I know homelite was good at that sort of thing... But damn that's impressive. I might have to get it in some wood tomorrow.


----------



## IEL

Night guys.


----------



## Jon1212

IEL said:


> Night guys.



G'Night Geoff.


----------



## tbone75

Everyone went to bed ! I just almost finished cutting tile ! One piece left to cut,around the Jon. Got one piece cut for it. just cut a bunch of small slices into it,then broke them off with pliers. Works just fine,the edges will all be hid under the Jon. That was a LOT of cutting ! Maybe tomorrow I can get it glued down ? If I can get back up out of bed ?

Over did it again today. LOL 

I don't like tile !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew...




Jimmy


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Jimmy. 

Have a good one all you fine folk.


----------



## dancan

Mornin Jimmy , Night Rob .

The site using John's dailup today ? 
Se low , just like a Husquee .


----------



## Cantdog

Fog, rain, wind..........coffee........trim the doors........


----------



## dancan

Sure hope Ron's gonna save that extra water from the pool in case of drought later this summer .


----------



## mainewoods

Not sure how much rain we received up here,but there is a hell of a mayfly hatch coming off on my front lawn and the trout are in a feeding frenzy. Guess I'll go catch me some breakfast out the bedroom window. Accumulating snow possible tonight.


----------



## roncoinc

Rain,,,,,,,,,,,,,,rain,,,rain,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,pool been overflowing for days now.

DCD dont like it at all,,keeps getting washed over the edge when he's sleeping,,..


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,in a couple years when that scotchbrite gets a tad thin you can use it to patch screen doors .


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!

Out chasin them elusive eastern turkeys again

No luck so far

Was charged by a coon tho

Well not exactly............... he strolled up to me and I shoved the shotgun barrel in his face

He then proceeded to stick his nose in the barrel before runnin off

Scared for my life I was

Thot it was gonna be self defense or justifiable homicide

Sure glad he wasn't rabbit!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,in a couple years when that scotchbrite gets a tad thin you can use it to patch screen doors .



Been using it up as an air filter upgrade to the few Stihls that dare come around here...flocking right.....them Stihl guys pay big $$$ for better air filter and "Green" is always a hit.....


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Saw day today! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Rain,,,,,,,,,,,,,,rain,,,rain,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,pool been overflowing for days now.
> 
> DCD dont like it at all,,keeps getting washed over the edge when he's sleeping,,..



DCD needs a husquee as a pool anchor.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> DCD needs a husquee as a pool anchor.



Yeh,,,i'm thnkin,,tied around his neck two feet short !!


----------



## tbone75

Glue tile down in a couple hrs. maybe ? Hope I can get going by then. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Glue tile down in a couple hrs. maybe ? Hope I can get going by then. LOL



You not done yet, had all night!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,,i'm thnkin,,tied around his neck two feet short !!



:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Sure hope I can get the rest of the tile down today. LOL No reason I shouldn't !

Then I need new trim all over in there ! Get that measured,bought,stained,put in !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure hope I can get the rest of the tile down today. LOL No reason I shouldn't !
> 
> Then I need new trim all over in there ! Get that measured,bought,stained,put in !



What chainsaw you use to cut trim? My 009 with 1/4" chain does well......:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Just membered , my miter saw is buried under a PILE of chainsaws ! CHIT !!


----------



## tbone75

My pawn shop miter saw is on its own little cart,but I rolled it in behind the wood lathe. I will have to move all them box saws to get it out of there ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What chainsaw you use to cut trim? My 009 with 1/4" chain does well......:msp_biggrin:



Guess I could use a little Eeko ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Think it may be 3 - 4 hrs before I get up and going today. Working till midnight last night was a little STUPID ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Would be a good day to go down and clean up the shop DCD has made such a mess in..

the ambition to do that may be a bit slow in coming..

the wx seems to have slowed me down a bit,,,when you hear the beeping you will know i am in reverse ,


----------



## tbone75

OL just went out and uncovered everything,hope it all made it ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Think it may be 3 - 4 hrs before I get up and going today. Working till midnight last night was a little STUPID ! LOL



I been up FOUR hrs and not even dressed yet !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Would be a good day to go down and clean up the shop DCD has made such a mess in..
> 
> the ambition to do that may be a bit slow in coming..
> 
> the wx seems to have slowed me down a bit,,,when you hear the beeping you will know i am in reverse ,



Wide load ? LOL See a lot of them wide loads in Wally World ! And hear a lot of beeping !

I make lots of noise going fwrd or rev ? Then the OL yells at me ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I been up FOUR hrs and not even dressed yet !!



Dang ! Least I got dressed ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Morning guys.



Morning JimBob


----------



## tbone75

Looks like the rain is over till Tues. But its not warming back up till Tues. :msp_angry:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dang ! Least I got dressed ! LOL



Ok,,ok,,i got dressed,,loaded dishwasher,put away some stuff,,etc..

aint happy bout it tho !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,ok,,i got dressed,,loaded dishwasher,put away some stuff,,etc..
> 
> aint happy bout it tho !!



Slug !


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> DCD needs a husquee as a pool anchor.



How would that work?  Not enough metal in a husky for it to sink. :jester: Plastic floats, remember?


----------



## tbone75

Going to try to do something. This bathroom is putting a big hurt on me. LOL Can't wait to get this thing done !
Got my 2x4s to build my shelves and the 2 campers coming. Then I get to clean out the shop ! That may hurt too ? LOL

Hey Sparky want to clean out my shop ? LOL









































































No , you can't keep them ! LOL


----------



## dancan

So , while some of you were plainin bout getting dressed and such I was out in the rain setting up a 12x12 tarp so I could stay out of the rain in comfort and peel some posts while it rains and rains because neither rain or ........
Now it has stopped raining


----------



## dancan

BTW , Husuqvarna has the patent on plastic anchors .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> So , while some of you were plainin bout getting dressed and such I was out in the rain setting up a 12x12 tarp so I could stay out of the rain in comfort and peel some posts while it rains and rains because neither rain or ........
> Now it has stopped raining



Only for a minute Danny...only for a minute.....I gaaronteeee!!!!! Stihl pouring here!!.


----------



## dancan

Getting brighter but 20 to 30 mph wind , no blackflies


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Only for a minute Danny...only for a minute.....I gaaronteeee!!!!! Stihl pouring here!!.



I ain't takin it down LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Damp and chilly here today, would love to get the gardens in this weekend but it might not happen. The dirt is saturated right now and it's only in the low 50's and over cast. I don't think it will warm up enough to dry the dirt out enough to plant. Can't have nothin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> How would that work?  Not enough metal in a husky for it to sink. :jester: Plastic floats, remember?



Chit, they aint good for nuthin.....LOL


----------



## IEL

And little ironic I was bashing husky this morning... Looks like I might be getting hired at the local husky dealer. :msp_w00t: Sure beats flipping burgers. (which I will never do, apart from on my bbq)


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> And little ironic I was bashing husky this morning... Looks like I might be getting hired at the local husky dealer. :msp_w00t: Sure beats flipping burgers. (which I will never do, apart from on my bbq)



Good for you Geoff, just remember that there is nothing wrong with flipping burgers. Hard to remember sometimes that at least they are working for what they have.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> And little ironic I was bashing husky this morning... Looks like I might be getting hired at the local husky dealer. :msp_w00t: Sure beats flipping burgers. (which I will never do, apart from on my bbq)



Congrats on the job. I will point out that flipping burgers may not be great, but it is income and better than nothing. I was told long ago to never think you are too good for any job. It has served me well and my employees respect the fact that I can and will do any task. They no longer give me lip as I will quickly tell them to go home and I can do that task for a day to let them think about getting hours. 




Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Going to try to do something. This bathroom is putting a big hurt on me. LOL Can't wait to get this thing done !
> Got my 2x4s to build my shelves and the 2 campers coming. Then I get to clean out the shop ! That may hurt too ? LOL
> 
> Hey Sparky want to clean out my shop ? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No , you can't keep them ! LOL





Sparky is too excited to be running saws this weekend. He may come of cloud 9 in a day or three!


Jimmy


----------



## IEL

I guess that comment was more about that being something I would go crazy doing. It sure is beter than nothing,. I just would have a hard time staying sane.


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> I guess that comment was more about that being something I would go crazy doing. It sure is beter than nothing,. I just would have a hard time staying sane.



I used to do the same thing until I got out on my own and had to cook at night and work a farm during the day. Learned how to cuss properly working around a bunch of man hating waitresses, of course, there was a little fun here and there with the ones that didn't hate men yet :msp_wink:.


----------



## jimdad07

Finally ordered a new piston for my 268xp, been wanting that one to run for awhile. Especially with all the new parts I put on it last winter. Going back to the OEM cylinder that I cleaned up for it and keeping it as a 268, I am pretty sure that a native of Maine told me that once a ling time ago but I am all about learning the hard way.


----------



## IEL

The husky dealer here is also the local feed store. If I do get hired, most of my time will likely be carrying feed sacks. Hopefuly a bit of saw work, but I would be happy either way.


----------



## roncoinc

GGgggRRrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........

Damn duck !!!

NEVER listens to me !!!

GGGRRRrrr.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> GGgggRRrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........
> 
> Damn duck !!!
> 
> NEVER listens to me !!!
> 
> GGGRRRrrr.



Sometimes I just don't know about you Ron. How are you doing today? I'm here playing house b!&ch for the day, Mary is working. I just did dishes, maybe it'll get me some bonus points and the begging won't be quite as pathetic tonight :msp_drool:


----------



## BCfisherman

IEL where abouts in BC are you?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Sometimes I just don't know about you Ron. How are you doing today? I'm here playing house b!&ch for the day, Mary is working. I just did dishes, maybe it'll get me some bonus points and the begging won't be quite as pathetic tonight :msp_drool:



ME !! ??

aint ME !!

that dang nadian DCD !!

i think Dan and Jerry have taught him how to aggrivate me !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> ME !! ??
> 
> aint ME !!
> 
> that dang nadian DCD !!
> 
> i think Dan and Jerry have taught him how to aggrivate me !!



You're right, both of them crazy Nadians and one Acadian offer all the entertainment I can take. Still not sure why they hate orange saws so much, I thought Dan owned tens of Echos new and old?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Sometimes I just don't know about you Ron. How are you doing today? I'm here playing house b!&ch for the day, Mary is working. I just did dishes, maybe it'll get me some bonus points and the begging won't be quite as pathetic tonight :msp_drool:




"SERIOUSLY?! I'm too tired....". Bet that's the line.....



Jimmy


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> "SERIOUSLY?! I'm too tired....". Bet that's the line.....
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Normally it's uncontrollable laughter followed by nice try. No mercy.


----------



## IEL

BCfisherman said:


> IEL where abouts in BC are you?



I'm on vancouver Island.


----------



## tbone75

DCD have a flat Ron ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Tile is down ! Almost ran out of goop ! One gal. jug is empty !

Got around the pooper hole too ! Lots of little cuts and chanel locks did the job ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess I gotta wait till tomorrow to do the grout ? Or TRY to do the grout ! Don't look like its to bad a job to do that ?
Then its another day before I can put the Jon back in.
Guess I should go get the trim today for it.

Then TRY to dig out the miter saw. :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> DCD have a flat Ron ? LOL



NO !

he went and made a nest in the shop,,,brot CHIT in to make it out of !

gonna bust it up and throw the chit back into the woods !!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Tile is down ! Almost ran out of goop ! One gal. jug is empty !
> 
> Got around the pooper hole too ! Lots of little cuts and chanel locks did the job ! LOL



Looks pretty durn good from here


----------



## tbone75

Already heard,what color are we doing the other bathroom in !! :bang: :help:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks pretty durn good from here



Don't look to close ! :msp_unsure:


Thanks Ron ! Nicest thing you've said to me ever ! LMAO !!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NO !
> 
> he went and made a nest in the shop,,,brot CHIT in to make it out of !
> 
> gonna bust it up and throw the chit back into the woods !!!



:big_smile:


May have to shoot that bird ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks pretty durn good from here



It did come out nice and square ! Surprised the chit out of me ! LOL Trying to get them level was a serious beach ! All I can say is there close nuff for who its for ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Think Jerry would give me about a C- on that job. LOL The OL says it looks good ! That is good nuff for me ! LOL Long as she likes it,the house is happy ! LOL

Guess I will go get some trim now. Least it won't take much of that !


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Good for you Geoff, just remember that there is nothing wrong with flipping burgers. Hard to remember sometimes that at least they are working for what they have.



Hey Jim. 

I second that. Don't WANT to flip burgers.......but if ya have too. 

A girlfriend was a vet. Had her masters before she went to vet school. Her ex wouldn't work unless the job was "worthy" of his engineering skills. Two years he couldn't find anything "worthy". Lol. Became her ex for that reason. 

She would have flipped burgers, bucked hay or cleaned stalls if she had too. 

Any work done well is honorable. 

But flipping' burgers sure is a push to do something else. Lol


----------



## dancan

The duck has good taste for quality nesting materials .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> NO !
> 
> he went and made a nest in the shop,,,brot CHIT in to make it out of !
> 
> gonna bust it up and throw the chit back into the woods !!!




That`s the smartest duck I ever seen, look at the quality he surrounds hisself with.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jim.
> 
> I second that. Don't WANT to flip burgers.......but if ya have too.
> 
> A girlfriend was a vet. Had her masters before she went to vet school. Her ex wouldn't work unless the job was "worthy" of his engineering skills. Two years he couldn't find anything "worthy". Lol. Became her ex for that reason.
> 
> She would have flipped burgers, bucked hay or cleaned stalls if she had too.
> 
> Any work done well is honorable.
> 
> But flipping' burgers sure is a push to do something else. Lol



Well put. I love to hear people say they can't find a job. What they mean to say is they can't find a job they like. I've done some junk in my day....but at this point I hold my own pretty well. 




Jimmy


----------



## dancan

Off to go peel a post or two ...
Saw some BLUE SKY out there a while ago , it sure was pretty  , but now it's grey


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Off to go peel a post or two ...
> Saw some BLUE SKY out there a while ago , it sure was pretty  , but now it's grey



Was nice while it lasted, durn fog shut it down..


----------



## joebtenn

*wisconsin vh4d engine*

i have a wisconsin vh4d gasoline engine that wont start...not getting any fire to the plugs...need help please


----------



## tbone75

Didn't go get the trim. Decided to just relax a little. Only need 16' of trim,plus one door. Got my supper ate , now its real hard to get back up and do anything ! LOL

My camper is going to be here between 12 & 1 tomorrow. Just found out it 24' long ! Think I will pass on that second one ! This should be nuff for a good while ! LOL Hope we can get it back where I want it ? Bad part its on the hill side. Have to block it up about 3' on one side ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

joebtenn said:


> i have a wisconsin vh4d gasoline engine that wont start...not getting any fire to the plugs...need help please



Sorry I know nothing about them ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

joebtenn said:


> i have a wisconsin vh4d gasoline engine that wont start...not getting any fire to the plugs...need help please



That must be a big chainsaw!!


----------



## Scooterbum

joebtenn said:


> i have a wisconsin vh4d gasoline engine that wont start...not getting any fire to the plugs...need help please



That uses a Mag, did you check the points?


----------



## pioneerguy600

joebtenn said:


> i have a wisconsin vh4d gasoline engine that wont start...not getting any fire to the plugs...need help please



Here is an IPL that covers the parts to your engine including the points and the magneto. Click on the green link below,

http://www.pittauto.com/customer/piauel/pdf/Wisconsin_VH4D_Parts_V2.pdf?gclid=COTazf6xsrcCFQae4Aod50IAVw


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> That uses a Mag, did you check the points?



Whos this guy ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Whos this guy ? :msp_rolleyes:



:newbie:


----------



## tbone75

Haven't done squat since I got the tile laid. Body is on strike ! LOL


----------



## dancan

joebtenn said:


> i have a wisconsin vh4d gasoline engine that wont start...not getting any fire to the plugs...need help please



Had one of them , sure liked it's fuel , I replaced mine with a 50hp Kubota , fuel savings in less than a year paid for the swap LOL
Documentation here .

The guys in the Large Equipment forum may be able to help .


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was nice while it lasted, durn fog shut it down..



Looks all dark and stormy out there now , speaking of which ..........................


----------



## tbone75

Seems the SLACKERS are out tonight ! :msp_razz:


----------



## jimdad07

Trying a parts cleaning method out that Jimmy and I talked about the other day. Using electrolysis for removing rust and cleaning parts that are steel. I have a tub of water mixed with washing soda (not to be confused with baking soda), a piece of re-bar as an electrode and a Die-Hard battery charger set to 10 amps. You can see it working about as fast as you pug it in, pretty neat. I'll check it in an hour or two and see if I am getting a rust cloud going to the electrode. I hooked the electrode to the positive side of the charger above water and the part I am de-rusting to negative with the connection below water. The electrode is sitting partially in the water but not touching the part I am de-rusting.


----------



## little possum

Got up at 430 am Friday, worked till lunch. Rode to VA to get a Blazer with my buddy. Drug in way to late last night. Up early for breakfast.. Started and checked 2 of the tractors, bush hogged for 6 hrs, helped fix 2 saws, tilled and and planted a garden, dug boulders outta moms yard. hahah bed time. what a eventful day off hahahah


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Seems the SLACKERS are out tonight ! :msp_razz:



Right here!!!!

Slack. Slack. Slack. Slack. Slack. Slack. 

Hey John!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Right here!!!!
> 
> Slack. Slack. Slack. Slack. Slack. Slack.
> 
> Hey John!!!!



Uncle Mongo!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Trying a parts cleaning method out that Jimmy and I talked about the other day. Using electrolysis for removing rust and cleaning parts that are steel. I have a tub of water mixed with washing soda (not to be confused with baking soda), a piece of re-bar as an electrode and a Die-Hard battery charger set to 10 amps. You can see it working about as fast as you pug it in, pretty neat. I'll check it in an hour or two and see if I am getting a rust cloud going to the electrode. I hooked the electrode to the positive side of the charger above water and the part I am de-rusting to negative with the connection below water. The electrode is sitting partially in the water but not touching the part I am de-rusting.



Sounds like the one pn PM. 

Works and don't hurt. 

Hey Jimmy.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Uncle Mongo!




Hey James. You need a box soon......

I am slow.

Edit;

I got to send out a LOT of boxes.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Trying a parts cleaning method out that Jimmy and I talked about the other day. Using electrolysis for removing rust and cleaning parts that are steel. I have a tub of water mixed with washing soda (not to be confused with baking soda), a piece of re-bar as an electrode and a Die-Hard battery charger set to 10 amps. You can see it working about as fast as you pug it in, pretty neat. I'll check it in an hour or two and see if I am getting a rust cloud going to the electrode. I hooked the electrode to the positive side of the charger above water and the part I am de-rusting to negative with the connection below water. The electrode is sitting partially in the water but not touching the part I am de-rusting.



Sounds very interesting. Seen them for cleaning guns and gun parts. Looked like they worked real good.


----------



## IEL

I didn't even touch a saw today. :msp_angry: Tomorrow will be the saw day.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Right here!!!!
> 
> Slack. Slack. Slack. Slack. Slack. Slack.
> 
> Hey John!!!!



Stihl relaxing ! Gotta try doing grout tomorrow. :help:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I didn't even touch a saw today. :msp_angry: Tomorrow will be the saw day.



Saw ?? What is a saw ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Saw ?? What is a saw ?



I saw a saw today.....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey James. You need a box soon......
> 
> I am slow.
> 
> Edit;
> 
> I got to send out a LOT of boxes.



No hurry, you've had a lot going on for a long time. I am slow to ship myself, ask John. Speaking of that John, the crankcase of the 920 is immaculate. There is a carb on it, perfect flywheel that is clean, front and rear handles are in good shape. Might get some decent hard parts off of it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I saw a saw today.....LOL



I didn't !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Sounds very interesting. Seen them for cleaning guns and gun parts. Looked like they worked real good.



I already have a cloud of rust going to the electrode. It is neat. I had to put a piece of plywood over the tub weighted down so the special needs puppy doesn't drink out of it and get juiced. The kids are staying next door at their Uncle Boomer's house tonight with his little one and his wife so I don't have to worry about them getting into it either.


----------



## BigDaddyR

No slacker here today. Well except for the nap from 5:30-7pm. LOL. Did dump run this morning, one neighbors yard I cut weekly, lunch with my boy, then my 2nd neighbors yard I cut weekly, then my 2 acres with the huge hill with the help of my boy doing the push mowing. Time for tv with the DW and then off to bed. Maybe I can mow one more lawn for the night. LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> No hurry, you've had a lot going on for a long time. I am slow to ship myself, ask John. Speaking of that John, the crankcase of the 920 is immaculate. There is a carb on it, perfect flywheel that is clean, front and rear handles are in good shape. Might get some decent hard parts off of it.



Sounds GREAT !


----------



## tbone75

Jerry I need some pointers on doing grout.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I already have a cloud of rust going to the electrode. It is neat. I had to put a piece of plywood over the tub weighted down so the special needs puppy doesn't drink out of it and get juiced. The kids are staying next door at their Uncle Boomer's house tonight with his little one and his wife so I don't have to worry about them getting into it either.



Home alone with the OL ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry I need some pointers on doing grout.



Mix, apply,let dry on the surface and wash off. ?????


----------



## IEL

I had a saw in my way today. I went out to sharpen a knife on my belt grinder, and remembered my bench was covered in the parts of a skil 1629. I decided to leave the grinder on the floor and sharpen on my knees. I need another box to put saws in.... My only spare box is full of homelite.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Home alone with the OL ? :hmm3grin2orange:



Yup:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mix, apply,let dry on the surface and wash off. ?????



Sounds easy nuff. LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Yup:msp_thumbsup:



Begging already ? :msp_rolleyes:


Booze can help !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Begging already ? :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> Booze can help !



Chloroform, the best thing to get her in the mood...


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I already have a cloud of rust going to the electrode. It is neat. I had to put a piece of plywood over the tub weighted down so the special needs puppy doesn't drink out of it and get juiced. The kids are staying next door at their Uncle Boomer's house tonight with his little one and his wife so I don't have to worry about them getting into it either.



You can Cad plate nuts and bolts for resto work just as easily

Well almost as easy. Lol


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> You can Cad plate nuts and bolts for resto work just as easily
> 
> Well almost as easy. Lol



Don't I need different chemicals in the water to do that? Same process isn't it?


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Don't I need different chemicals in the water to do that? Same process isn't it?



Oh yeah. But just as easy. 

Time equals thickness. And you want to roll the contained to have even coating. 

But looks nice under the hood of an old car. Better than new bolts.


----------



## tbone75

OK slackers, time to tuck the OL in. LOL 

Good luck JimBob ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> OK slackers, time to tuck the OL in. LOL
> 
> Good luck JimBob ! LOL



Night Ol Buddy!!!!


----------



## dancan

ZZZzzzZZZLakerzzz !


----------



## Cantdog

Not EveryonZZZZZzzz ZZZzzzzlackin'.....


----------



## dancan

Sure sounds like a cover story to me LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan. 

Morning Robin. 

Have a good one. 

Boxes going out soon. Lol

Night Dan.

Night Robin.


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,......................

grumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,mumble......................

rain,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,rain,,,,,,,,,,,rain,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.......................

dark roast !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

scritch,,,,,,,,,scratch,,,,,,scritch...............


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Packing up to leave Duck....worst part of vacation.


----------



## dancan

From the looks of our forecast we may have a drought coming up here , you'd better save some of that rain just in case .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> From the looks of our forecast we may have a drought coming up here , you'd better save some of that rain just in case .



Looks like our forecast last week..
it will get better tho


----------



## roncoinc

"Without question, the greatest invention in the history of mankind is beer. Oh, I grant you that the wheel was also a fine invention, but the wheel does not go nearly as well with pizza


----------



## Cantdog

Can't wait...pretty durn chilly here this AM.......if I was going to be home I'd start a fire.....but I gotts to go trim the doors...all day....that'll keep me warm....


----------



## dancan

Off to play postman .
Hmmm , I wonder if John glued himself to the turlet ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> "Without question, the greatest invention in the history of mankind is beer. Oh, I grant you that the wheel was also a fine invention, but the wheel does not go nearly as well with pizza



What th' 'ell you think a pizza is 'cept an edible wheel......wheely??......beer is good.....


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellers


----------



## dancan

Daum , didn't make it out the door fast enough , gots to make some bacon and eggs ...... again LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Can't wait...pretty durn chilly here this AM.......if I was going to be home I'd start a fire.....but I gotts to go trim the doors...all day....that'll keep me warm....



I got some posts and rails to peel , that'l keep you warm .
A buck a post and two for a rail , the Merrycruiser be paid off in no time .


----------



## tbone75

Screwed up last night ! No idea it was going to frost last night ! Only got down to 39 ? But there is frost out there !


----------



## tbone75

Think I have a spot figured out for this 24' camper. Got to have them put it there for me,my old Ferd may not want to move that thing ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Screwed up last night ! No idea it was going to frost last night ! Only got down to 39 ? But there is frost out there !



OH MY FLOWERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ..

thot i get in before Dan


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH MY FLOWERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ..
> 
> thot i get in before Dan



:msp_razz:


OH MY VEGGIES ! Gonna suck if I have to go buy more !


----------



## tbone75

Soon as I get going I will grout this dang tile ! Then I may start moving chit out of the shop to the camper so I can get my miter saw out ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Soon as I get going I will grout this dang tile ! Then I may start moving chit out of the shop to the camper so I can get my miter saw out ! LOL



Camper there already ??
not going to build shelves in there ??
just pile it in so you cant find anything ?


----------



## IEL

Hey john, put two 6 cube pioneers together in the bed.. With any luck you will end up with a new p42. :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Camper there already ??
> not going to build shelves in there ??
> just pile it in so you cant find anything ?



Yes I will build shelves,just need to have somewhere to put boxes to get that saw out. I will just pile them in one end till I get shelves built.
Camper is suppose to be here between 12 & 1 ? Got to go move a splitter before it gets here. I use the 4 wheeler to move it around,but it won't run ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Hey john, put two 6 cube pioneers together in the bed.. With any luck you will end up with a new p42. :msp_w00t:



Guess I could use 2 of them ? LOL Got a nice one already. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Be nice for you to get some storage and clear some work space. Checked my electric soup this morning, you ought to see the rust. Should be able to prime those parts today.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Be nice for you to get some storage and clear some work space. Checked my electric soup this morning, you ought to see the rust. Should be able to prime those parts today.



Sounds like its working real good !


----------



## tbone75

Thinking I may move my reloading stuff to the camper. Be a good idea to have all that stuff out away from the house. LOL


----------



## tbone75

This one male cat that thinks I am his it seems.Brought me another live bird 2 nights ago,now he just brought me a chipmunk and dropped it right by my chair. VERY ALIVE ! Off I went chasing that dang thing through the house ! Dang cat just sat there watching me,didn't even chase it !
Must of thought I was hungry ? LOL I like cats,but this chit is getting on my nerves chasing live critters through the house ! Never had any animals in the house till this midget cat started doing it ! Seems the others have learned from her !
Opened the back door to let some sun in. Bad idea !!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like its working real good !



Took the paint off of the part, I only needed a light sanding to get the black stuff that it left behind, all of the rust was gone and now the part is ready for paint. Going to go get a can of primer this morning and start hitting it. Need to move the whole setup to the shop now that I see how it works and I can lock the doors to keep the kids out, I also need to get a fire going in the shop today, this weather is nuts. Supposed to be in the 80's next week, wish it would decide what it wants to do. Anyhow now that I see how well it works I am going to do the cylinder and the head in it to get the rust off so I can hit it with high temp black paint.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Took the paint off of the part, I only needed a light sanding to get the black stuff that it left behind, all of the rust was gone and now the part is ready for paint. Going to go get a can of primer this morning and start hitting it. Need to move the whole setup to the shop now that I see how it works and I can lock the doors to keep the kids out, I also need to get a fire going in the shop today, this weather is nuts. Supposed to be in the 80's next week, wish it would decide what it wants to do. Anyhow now that I see how well it works I am going to do the cylinder and the head in it to get the rust off so I can hit it with high temp black paint.



I need to member how to do that.Could come in real handy !


----------



## Mastermind

Sup in here?


----------



## jimdad07

Mastermind said:


> Sup in here?



Randy how the heck are you? You be a busy man these days, glad to see it. We are good over here, busy but good.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Sup in here?



How was the cruse ?


----------



## tbone75

Got the splitter moved, PITA with my truck. Can't see it back there ! LOL Didn't want to even try backing it up,so I made a couple big loops to get next to the wood pile. LOL So much easier with the 4 wheeler or mower !

Ready for the camper now ! OL won't let me start doing grout till after the camper gets here. Told her where I want it ? LOL She aint having none of that ! I have to be out there too ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Mastermind said:


> Sup in here?



How's it going randy. I might have to send you something one of these days..... Ever ported a pioneer p-series?


----------



## dancan

No takers on the pay per post ?

John , you'd better take the 2 campers , you'll need 1 to store the saw boxes in while you build all them shelves in the other for more boxes .


----------



## Mastermind

jimdad07 said:


> Randy how the heck are you? You be a busy man these days, glad to see it. We are good over here, busy but good.



Life is good Jim........I love being busy. 



tbone75 said:


> How was the cruse ?



Fantastic. I'm ready to go again. 



IEL said:


> How's it going randy. I might have to send you something one of these days..... Ever ported a pioneer p-series?



I sure have........great runners.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> This one male cat that thinks I am his it seems.Brought me another live bird 2 nights ago,now he just brought me a chipmunk and dropped it right by my chair. VERY ALIVE ! Off I went chasing that dang thing through the house ! Dang cat just sat there watching me,didn't even chase it !
> Must of thought I was hungry ? LOL I like cats,but this chit is getting on my nerves chasing live critters through the house ! Never had any animals in the house till this midget cat started doing it ! Seems the others have learned from her !
> Opened the back door to let some sun in. Bad idea !!




Maybe the cat thinks you are there for it's amusement. 

Drop a live animal in the house........watch you run around!!!!!

Hey John !!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

While at the coast the wife wanted me to commit to a cruise. I tried to but then we fired up the blender or something....guess I know what we are doing tonight. 

Dang it is good to be home!




Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Took the paint off of the part, I only needed a light sanding to get the black stuff that it left behind, all of the rust was gone and now the part is ready for paint. Going to go get a can of primer this morning and start hitting it. Need to move the whole setup to the shop now that I see how it works and I can lock the doors to keep the kids out, I also need to get a fire going in the shop today, this weather is nuts. Supposed to be in the 80's next week, wish it would decide what it wants to do. Anyhow now that I see how well it works I am going to do the cylinder and the head in it to get the rust off so I can hit it with high temp black paint.



Remember, aluminum, bronze, etc will be eaten by electrolysis. If paint lifted off with washing soda, there was rust under it. Washing soda alone won't take the paint off. Make the mix with sodium hydroxide (lye) and it will eat paint but everything I told you this morning goes out the window. 




Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mastermind said:


> Sup in here?




Hey you real busy this week? Need to call you about a saw. 



Jimmy


----------



## IEL

The homelite lives again!!! My junkyard xl1 (super ez) Runs like a top. Just cleaned it, and filled the tank, and it fired right up. Tuned perfectly. I am letting it cool, sharpening it, then doing some real cutting. 
I have no idea why it was tossed. The paint is in real good shape, the jug is in perfect shape, it has a strong spark, and the carb was even perfectly clean. I think someone bought it, did a little cutting, ran it dry, and didn't touch it for 20 years until they tossed it.  Sad for the poor saw, but it has the best home possible now. I think I might have caught homelite CAD. It sounds so nice.


----------



## tbone75

Stove,fridge,AC,furnace all stihl work. Maybe I can sell them ? LOL Not to bad of shape really. 3-4 hundered it would be nice. But I need storage I don't go camping ! LOL


Yes Dan , the OL done said I better take the other camper too. LOL Told her she can put her junk in it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Maybe the cat thinks you are there for it's amusement.
> 
> Drop a live animal in the house........watch you run around!!!!!
> 
> Hey John !!!!!



You may be right ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Looks OK for a first timer SLUG ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Stove,fridge,AC,furnace all stihl work. Maybe I can sell them ? LOL Not to bad of shape really. 3-4 hundered it would be nice. But I need storage I don't go camping ! LOL
> 
> 
> Yes Dan , the OL done said I better take the other camper too. LOL Told her she can put her junk in it ! LOL



You should bring that thing up with you if you drive up here , leave it behind and I'll give you some gas money LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looks OK for a first timer SLUG ! LOL



Looks real good .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Ron. Your box going out this week with the washer and bags. Lol

Hope you're doing well.


----------



## roncoinc

Oh leven avt,,no oil.
filled it with gas and shook it around,,,blowed backward with air,oils great now..

0h28 stupid woodboss,,,,bad crank bearing..
tried to strat it,,abouit broke my wrist when it caught a bad spot 
pull it over and catches every 1/2 turn..
JUNK !!
ms180c,,new carb came in,,fixed all problems,ready to leave..
thats it,,no more squells left !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

DCD's nest is now all broken up 


put the spikes i sent sparky back on the 394..
greased the clutch bearing while in there.
not happy with jerry,,had to park the truck on top of the saw and put a pipe on a breaker bar to break the clutch nut loose !!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ron. Your box going out this week with the washer and bags. Lol
> 
> Hope you're doing well.



I'm getting a washing machine !! ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I'm getting a washing machine !! ??



Kool. 

Soon a dishwasher for parts cleaning????


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Kool.
> 
> Soon a dishwasher for parts cleaning????



You said YOU were sending me a washer ??
clothes washer or dishwasher ??

tnx either way


----------



## Mastermind

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey you real busy this week? Need to call you about a saw.
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Call anytime........I've always busy. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> You said YOU were sending me a washer ??
> clothes washer or dishwasher ??
> 
> tnx either way





Lord I am SLOW. 

A washer for your grinder.lol


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i got some saw stuff done today anyway 

even IF i didnt like most of it . 

marinated sirloin tips on the grill for supper will be the highlight of the day !! LOL !

rain finally stopped,,pool been overflowing for days..
jug i have outside looks like six inches of rainwater in it !!


----------



## roncoinc

heat on today.........

into 90's next week !


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> heat on today.........
> 
> into 90's next week !



Jeez , you got a heatwave !!!!

Kinda like us , I might even have dig out the old AC unit , highs of 72 and rain in the forecast .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> "Without question, the greatest invention in the history of mankind is beer. Oh, I grant you that the wheel was also a fine invention, but the wheel does not go nearly as well with pizza



Ayup , greatest invention , it was a necessity after fire and steak


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Lord I am SLOW.
> 
> A washer for your grinder.lol



You happen to have 2 of them washers ? I could sure use one !


----------



## dancan

Ah sure hope someone brings his chainsaw to work , I need about 20 more 15ft rails 
Daum deer deefence perimeter ......


----------



## tbone75

Got the camper roof patched,used that spray rubber stuff on it. Used that stuff a few times now,seems to work good. Looked at the title,says its 26' long ! LOL Going to need the floor patched up from the roof leaking.
Found a monster mouse nest in the oven ! LOL Biggest one I ever seen ! Filled it clear up ! LOL
Opened all the windows up to air it out ! Smells like I been in there farting for 3 days straight ! LOL Hasn't been opened this year till now.
Run me a cord and water hose I would have it made ! LOL Just to far from the house for that. I could have heat and AC too ! LOL
But no bed , they kept that . :msp_sneaky:
Have to put some kind of light in there ? Solar powered maybe ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ah sure hope someone brings his chainsaw to work , I need about 20 more 15ft rails
> Daum deer deefence perimeter ......



Better build it 20' high. They can just jump over it. LOL


----------



## dancan

You been talking to Jerry ? That's what he said , now I have to reinforce the back perimeter , extra work


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You happen to have 2 of them washers ? I could sure use one !



Done!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Done!!!!!



Thanks Uncle Mongo !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You been talking to Jerry ? That's what he said , now I have to reinforce the back perimeter , extra work



You ever see a deer jump ? They got springs for legs ! I know fer fact they can jump 12' high !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You ever see a deer jump ? They got springs for legs ! I know fer fact they can jump 12' high !



You ain't kidding. 

We had 3 fences around our X-Area. Two 10' with an 8' 4300 volt between them. 

Three leaps and they were past them. 

Hey John!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Rob !!


----------



## tbone75

I never knew a Buffalo could jump 8' high,a guy not far from me raises them. Had to build fence 10' high to keep them in ! All built out of 4" pipe too ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I never knew a Buffalo could jump 8' high,a guy not far from me raises them. Had to build fence 10' high to keep them in ! All built out of 4" pipe too ! LOL



They go THROUGH a fence unless it's electric. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Just chased a coon out of my strawberry patch ! Couldn't get a bead on it ! Guess its berry patch watch tonight ! Picked a few already,more are very close !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> They go THROUGH a fence unless it's electric. Lol



I will eat Buffalo over beef any time ! Just cost to dang much !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I will eat Buffalo over beef any time ! Just cost to dang much !



It is good. My landlord/neighbor in Missouri had them. 

Used to help him. Beasts!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It is good. My landlord/neighbor in Missouri had them.
> 
> Used to help him. Beasts!!



Use to get a Buffalo steak every year when we went to Okla. A road side place served it out there. Back when I was a kid. LOL haven't been out there in many many years. Not much there but red sand ! LOL And Indians ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Use to get a Buffalo steak every year when we went to Okla. A road side place served it out there. Back when I was a kid. LOL haven't been out there in many many years. Not much there but red sand ! LOL And Indians ! LOL



Used to go to the Wichita Game Preserve on Oklahoma


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Used to go to the Wichita Game Preserve on Oklahoma



My family is from Okla. Arapho . LOL Very very small town ! S.W 100 miles from Okla. city.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> My family is from Okla. Arapho . LOL Very very small town ! S.W 100 miles from Okla. city.



They kick you out or did you escape???


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> They kick you out or did you escape???



Dad left there when he was 17,went to Oregon where his Brother lived,then to Ohio where one of his Sisters lived. LOL
Great great Uncle left Okla. and went to Oregon because he shot a man. LOL Didn't know he didn't kill him for a long time. (Another good story there ! ) Dads oldest Brother went out there to live with with him and stayed there. His oldest Sister met her husband somehow that lived in Ohio. He stayed with each of them for a while , met Mom here in Ohio and stayed. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Dad left there when he was 17,went to Oregon where his Brother lived,then to Ohio where one of his Sisters lived. LOL
> Great great Uncle left Okla. and went to Oregon because he shot a man. LOL Didn't know he didn't kill him for a long time. (Another good story there ! ) Dads oldest Brother went out there to live with with him and stayed there. His oldest Sister met her husband somehow that lived in Ohio. He stayed with each of them for a while , met Mom here in Ohio and stayed. LOL



Where'd everybody go??

Wham concert on tv? Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Where'd everybody go??
> 
> Wham concert on tv? Lol



Now that is just plain SICK ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Now that is just plain SICK ! LOL



Yup. Yucky. 

Is it something I said???

Or just good taste on their part?


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of SLACKERS tonight !

That coon was back , he won't be again ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Bunch of SLACKERS tonight !
> 
> That coon was back , he won't be again ! LOL



Is he sleeping now? Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Is he sleeping now? Lol



Yep , a long sleep. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Think its time for me. Tired as all get out !

Have a good one !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night John!!!!

Hey JimBob. See ya down there.


----------



## jimdad07

Been a good productive day. Potatoes are planted, worked one of the gardens again plus plowed up one for Boomer too. Did a little part painting too. Set up the telescope tonight and Wyatt got to see the craters in the moon for the first time, he's so fired up about it that he is still awake. Normally that little guy is asleep by 9.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Night John!!!!
> 
> Hey JimBob. See ya down there.



Hey Rob, how goes it?


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Rob, how goes it?



Well enough. 

I remember when my daughter first looked thru a telescope. 

Wow Dad!!!!

My mom loved seeing the craters on the moon too. At 80. 

You doing well it seems.....good.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Well enough.
> 
> I remember when my daughter first looked thru a telescope.
> 
> Wow Dad!!!!
> 
> My mom loved seeing the craters on the moon too. At 80.
> 
> You doing well it seems.....good.



Been a good day. My grandfather gave us the telescope two days ago and the boy has been out of his mind wanting to use it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Been a good day. My grandfather gave us the telescope two days ago and the boy has been out of his mind wanting to use it.



That is Kool he likes it.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Where'd everybody go??
> 
> Wham concert on tv? Lol



I think they're watching Abba reruns ................. ZZZzzzZZZlakerz !


----------



## Cantdog

The sun!!!! I see the SUN!! Doors are all trimed......back outside today to continue the copperwork and then cedar shingles.....the main entrance has completely changed in the last week so all the copper I had made up for that is now junk....be nice to be outside for a few days.....the inside got very nearly completed in the week of rain and 4-6 guys working on it 7 days a week....some real trick stuff in this place... gonna take the camera in to work some day this week......by the end of today I'll have 40 hrs in so far this week.....Mercruiser order going out this Fri!!!!


----------



## dancan

Just seen some Canada Geese headed south 
Must be goin' to Ron's place to enjoy the pool after they heard about the nice nest .........


----------



## roncoinc

Hhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,......................

i can see my shadow !! should i go hide ??


posted that DCD nest is all broken up now.
components condemned and thrown away.


----------



## dancan

Sure it is ........


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sure it is ........



is too !!


----------



## roncoinc

Five more days untill oyster season is closed


----------



## jimdad07

Got more garden to plant today and doesn't the phone ring with a walk in cooler down at a place I take care of on the side? Think the darn compressor finally went out, been on its last leg for the last year. You tell them that hey this thing is about ready to go, might want to fix it when it's not a big emergency instead of having it go down on a holiday weekend with no supply houses open. That didn't work out.


----------



## IEL

Morning.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys . Got back up a few times coon hunting,didn't see no more !

Didn't know it was going to rain ? Wondered why my knees hurt so much yesterday. LOL

Get to put the Jon back in today ! Trim is gonna wait a couple more days,not hauling that in this rain. Or moving boxes to the camper !

A buddy dropped off a Steel whacker yesterday,says it runs till it gets hot. Guessing coil ? FS80R I will look at today.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John,,did you check out direct chainsaws holiday auctions ??

Stihl, Chainsaw items in Husqvarna store on eBay!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John,,did you check out direct chainsaws holiday auctions ??
> 
> Stihl, Chainsaw items in Husqvarna store on eBay!



Nope , I will right now !


----------



## tbone75

Thanks Ron ,see a couple things I could use. Husky 55 P&C and 350 carb.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys . Got back up a few times coon hunting,didn't see no more !
> 
> Didn't know it was going to rain ? Wondered why my knees hurt so much yesterday. LOL
> 
> Get to put the Jon back in today ! Trim is gonna wait a couple more days,not hauling that in this rain. Or moving boxes to the camper !
> 
> A buddy dropped off a Steel whacker yesterday,says it runs till it gets hot. Guessing coil ? FS80R I will look at today.



Hey John may want to put your trim behind the toilet before you set it in. Much easier that way. Even if you just put that base and shoe in and leave the rest until later. 





Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Put this Dolmar back together and fired fourth pull. Idles and does what it is supposed to....hope he let's it live more than 4 months this time. 




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

John,,tried to find a spike to fit the 490..

i dont have ANYTHING in the shop that has a spike that mounts thru a bar bolt..
have you checked yet ?? or forgot ??


----------



## tbone75

I hate mornings ! Takes to dang long to get moving ! Waste half a day waiting to get going ! Guess I should call the back doc.


Guess today I need to clean the shop back up,got one huge mess in there from trying to find chit. LOL Did find my PVC fittings now that I don't need them ! Wasn't even in the shop ! :bang:


I am taking that other camper,going to use it for other stuff,one for saws and one for whatever ? LOL Going to park it in front of the other one.
Sparky won't be able to get the saw camper without moving the other camper first ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,tried to find a spike to fit the 490..
> 
> i dont have ANYTHING in the shop that has a spike that mounts thru a bar bolt..
> have you checked yet ?? or forgot ??



I found one for a 45 that should fit. Only one I can find here.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I found one for a 45 that should fit. Only one I can find here.



well try it and see if it fits !!


----------



## tbone75

I think J-Red 2045 and 2050 spikes will fit too.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> well try it and see if it fits !!



I can do that today. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Give me bout 30 more mins. I think I will be able to get moving. 99% sure it will fit.


----------



## tbone75

Guess I could work on the 490 and 5000 plus today. LOL Got all the parts I think I need ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning gents.

Good job on the Dolmar. Sounds like the old oil change commercial, "You and engine killer boy!" LOL

Come on Tbone, get it moving. We all have work to be done today. What else would a holiday be for.

Happy holiday all!


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Morning gents.
> 
> Good job on the Dolmar. Sounds like the old oil change commercial, "You and engine killer boy!" LOL
> 
> Come on Tbone, get it moving. We all have work to be done today. What else would a holiday be for.
> 
> Happy holiday all!



I am the King Slug ! LOL Its always a Holiday when yer retired ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

OK Ron ya got me moving !

It fits !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey John may want to put your trim behind the toilet before you set it in. Much easier that way. Even if you just put that base and shoe in and leave the rest until later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Yes it would be easier,but I don't have trim here. I measured it already and wrote it down ! Won't be to bad to get in there.


----------



## IEL

No holiday here, Im at school..... Anyone got a bumper spike for a super ez?

If not I will make a set of double dogs that would put my iel hm to shame... LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> No holiday here, Im at school..... Anyone got a bumper spike for a super ez?
> 
> If not I will make a set of double dogs that would put my iel hm to shame... LOL



Make a set and let us see ! LOL


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Make a set and let us see ! LOL



After I finish this oak bowl off I will.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK Ron ya got me moving !
> 
> It fits !



so what did that one come off ??

any others to try ??


----------



## IEL

Looks like a bad case of slacking! :msp_mellow:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mornings all. 

Fresh made corned beef hash with runny eggs. ;-))

Will miss the end of the oyster season. ;-((

Robin ordering new engine. ;-))

Hey John.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> so what did that one come off ??
> 
> any others to try ??



Husky 45 , only one I have. But it fits the J-Reds 2045 & 2050 too.

I know where another Husky 45 is with a spike, I think ? But my Nephew won't give it back ! LOL 
Sparky you member if that 45 you sent me had a spike ? Seems like it did ? Maybe I could stihl it back ? LOL Just the spike that is.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Mornings all.
> 
> Fresh made corned beef hash with runny eggs. ;-))
> 
> Will miss the end of the oyster season. ;-((
> 
> Robin ordering new engine. ;-))
> 
> Hey John.



Morning Rob !

You can have that corned beef ! Over easy eggs I will take !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl not going yet. LOL Bad nuff I laid back down for an hour ! 

Rain all day and T-Storms tomorrow ! But it will warm back up ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jimdad07

Late lunch break for me and the kids. Been gardening most of the day in between limping a walk in cooler along here and there until I can get parts this week for it.


----------



## tbone75

I ain't done chit yet ! Hands are even hurting me today,the rest I usually manage. No hands,no do nuttin ! Going to try and set the Jon in a few,OL just got home from town. She did pick me up sealer for the grout ! But it says I got to wait 72 hrs. before applying. Forgot that when I bought all the other stuff. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hope to put the new sink in the other bathroom today too. That tile job is going to wait a month or two ! Body just needs a break from that chit ! LOL Better yet it can wait till the end of Sept. when Mom goes back to Fla. 4 people and one bathroom isn't fun ! Been there before ! Guess I stihl have that half bath in the basement,but would rather wait.

Just had an idea ! I could put the shower stall from the camper down in the basement too ! The drain is already in the floor,thought I may want one down there when I built this place. Really don't need it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Late lunch break for me and the kids. Been gardening most of the day in between limping a walk in cooler along here and there until I can get parts this week for it.



My Brother had a walk in cooler in that little restaurant he had. Should have took it out before he sold the place. They never used it !
Just no place to put it here ! LOL


----------



## dancan

View attachment 297446


What the Husuquee's hapnen fellas ?


----------



## Jon1212

Howdy, Gents.


----------



## IEL

I just tried some cutting with the suprr ez, and I love it. That little saw is a total monster.


----------



## dancan

Vegetarians ----------------- Poor bacon-less souls .


----------



## Cantdog

Had the job all to myself today........that 'Nadian fella was going to come in but he called at 7:00 this morning said had some stuff to do....wouldn't be in....first sunny day in a week and a half......the other guys were going to take the day anyway. By the end of the day today I had my 40hrs in....LOL!! Them young fellas have started calling me "OL' Biscuit"...LOL!!!!!


----------



## dancan

"OL" Biscuit ? , is that the 'Merican translation from the 'Nadien "OLD" Relic ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> "OL" Biscuit ? , is that the 'Merican translation from the 'Nadien "OLD" Relic ?



LOL!! No.....They call me that 'cause everytime I come around one of their jobs.....I sop up all the gravy!!! (work that is)..LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Better stock up !!!

Growing appetite for American whisky straining supply - Business - CBC News


----------



## BigDaddyR

Tbone. Must be nice to be retired. I'll have to try that someday. Good for you!

Got a lot done today. Mostly mulch and sod removal and transplanting around my place. More to do but that will wait another day. Still getting my feet used to my new Haix Protector Extreme boots. They are comfy with plenty of support but very rigid. Taking a while to break in. 

Maybe after a bit of a break I'll rebuild the Walbro carb for my boss's 55CC Craftsman. Got the kit today from my local Husky dealer for $10. Pretty decent deal.


----------



## dancan

How much were the Haix ?


----------



## roncoinc

For those that aint familiar with the term " old biskit " ,, however you want to spell it..

not a very endearing term at all..
horses are the major supplier of "biskit"s " , leaving them in abundance behind them..
usually used to discribe someone a bit elderly that is a bit of a hoss'es behind,,a bit on the crusty side and getting aged enuf to dry out a bit..
now,,take a look at what i discribed and then you may see why Robin"s co-workers would call him such


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everybody`s gone a slackking in the USA......LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> For those that aint familiar with the term " old biskit " ,, however you want to spell it..
> 
> not a very endearing term at all..
> horses are the major supplier of "biskit"s " , leaving them in abundance behind them..
> usually used to discribe someone a bit elderly that is a bit of a hoss'es behind,,a bit on the crusty side and getting aged enuf to dry out a bit..
> now,,take a look at what i discribed and then you may see why Robin"s co-workers would call him such



You get that straight from Hoss ?
Good info to know LOL


----------



## IEL

I went to finally test fire my pioneer 450 today, and disaster. No spark. 

It seems the mag/coil went on me before/while I sealed it. Could be I got too much solvent in it while cleaning. :msp_unsure:

Anyone have a working magneto laying around, or know of another one that fits? It would really suck to loose it now after getting the fuel system fixed. (thanks again jerry!) 

In other news, it looks like I will be getting some short term work at the local home hardware while it moves location. It will be nice to replenish the parts/project saw fund.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Tbone. Must be nice to be retired. I'll have to try that someday. Good for you!
> 
> Got a lot done today. Mostly mulch and sod removal and transplanting around my place. More to do but that will wait another day. Still getting my feet used to my new Haix Protector Extreme boots. They are comfy with plenty of support but very rigid. Taking a while to break in.
> 
> Maybe after a bit of a break I'll rebuild the Walbro carb for my boss's 55CC Craftsman. Got the kit today from my local Husky dealer for $10. Pretty decent deal.



Its nice to be retired,just not how I got there. LOL They put me on disability them made me retire. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> For those that aint familiar with the term " old biskit " ,, however you want to spell it..
> 
> not a very endearing term at all..
> horses are the major supplier of "biskit"s " , leaving them in abundance behind them..
> usually used to discribe someone a bit elderly that is a bit of a hoss'es behind,,a bit on the crusty side and getting aged enuf to dry out a bit..
> now,,take a look at what i discribed and then you may see why Robin"s co-workers would call him such



Yep horses make biskits cows make patties ! :hmm3grin2orange:

I make lots of noise ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> I went to finally test fire my pioneer 450 today, and disaster. No spark.
> 
> It seems the mag/coil went on me before/while I sealed it. Could be I got too much solvent in it while cleaning. :msp_unsure:
> 
> Anyone have a working magneto laying around, or know of another one that fits? It would really suck to loose it now after getting the fuel system fixed. (thanks again jerry!)
> 
> In other news, it looks like I will be getting some short term work at the local home hardware while it moves location. It will be nice to replenish the parts/project saw fund.



The coil from a 600 series Pioneer will work fine on your 450 but you will need to reuse your 450`s laminate frame. It will need to be re sized to fit the hole in the 600 series coil but I have done this on several 450`s, NU17`s to get them running again.


----------



## tbone75

Got the Jon back in and working,put the other new sink in. Then I put new screen in the sliding door screen.

That was my day. LOL Not much , but something ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got the Jon back in and working,put the other new sink in. Then I put new screen in the sliding door screen.
> 
> That was my day. LOL Not much , but something ! LOL



Big days work for a,slug.....LOL

I wouldn`t tell you what I did as you wouldn`t believe I did it anyway....LOL


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> The coil from a 600 series Pioneer will work fine on your 450 but you will need to reuse your 450`s laminate frame. It will need to be re sized to fit the hole in the 600 series coil but I have done this on several 450`s, NU17`s to get them running again.



Are the 600 series coils longer lasting? I find it strange my IELs have perfect coils, but this newer saw has a junk one. It seems a common thing with this series?


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Are the 600 series coils longer lasting? I find it strange my IELs have perfect coils, but this newer saw has a junk one. It seems a common thing with this series?



The 600 series coils on all my saws are in perfect condition. I have yet to find or see a coil on the 400,450 or NU 17 `s that was not all cracked to bits on the outside covering, it was a mix of varnish and cloth that just disintegrates with age. I have older IEL`s with that type of covering on their coils and they are in fine shape, just a fact of the 450 having a different type of material making up their covers that does not age well.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Big days work for a,slug.....LOL



Half a day was more like it. LOL Took half a day to get going. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Did some part painting on the gravel I been in the process of restoring. Going to be nice when it's all done. Also got a lot more planted in the gardens.


----------



## IEL

Any idea where I can find a 600 series coil? Chainsawr is out, and apart from "borrowing" one from the museum I volunteer at (hey they never run them :msp_razz I have no idea. I guess I might have to resort to the bay.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Any idea where I can find a 600 series coil? Chainsawr is out, and apart from "borrowing" one from the museum I volunteer at (hey they never run them :msp_razz I have no idea. I guess I might have to resort to the bay.



I have let every spare one of them I ever had go to others that needed them. I think I know a fellow over in Washington that might have one in his eBay store, I will check on that.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Did some part painting on the gravel I been in the process of restoring. Going to be nice when it's all done. Also got a lot more planted in the gardens.



Painting gravel ? I just leave my natural. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Painting gravel ? I just leave my natural. :hmm3grin2orange:



You suck John, besides, gravel looks much better with appliance enamel.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You suck John, besides, gravel looks much better with appliance enamel.



You know I couldn't let that slide ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Took a look but it looks like he has all sold out of the 600 series coils. Checked evilbay and none came up on there either. Worth a checkout from your end though as we don`t get everything that is listed on eBay over here.


----------



## tbone75

Anyone have any real fun today ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone rush oiff to paint their gravel? Durn it Jim, you got nothin better to do than paint your gravel??....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Anyone have any real fun today ? LOL



Me, me, me me me....LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> How much were the Haix ?



I got factory 2nds for about $195 plus shipping. List for $390 on their site. Only thing is all their US advertising says cut protection but doesn't give any specifics. I was told that the us doesn't have any test standards for it. Class 2 cut protection though. 

They are nice, but they are rigid, I only wear them a few hours at a time to try to get them broken in. They are cut at least one size larger than normal my normal size tennis shoe to a size and 1/2.


----------



## IEL

Thanks jerry. I will have to have a look in the parts room at the museums shop. If I found what I need, I could likely get it with a bit of a donation. I know where theres an old 450, it may have spark? I dont think I could bring my self to rob a working 650 for parts for a 450.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Thanks jerry. I will have to have a look in the parts room at the museums shop. If I found what I need, I could likely get it with a bit of a donation. I know where theres an old 450, it may have spark? I dont think I could bring my self to rob a working 650 for parts for a 450.




It is hard to strip a good working 600 series saw and let the parts go. I have done this to a few but had to put a stop on it cause I am down to just a few good working 600 series saws.


----------



## IEL

I might be able to find a beat up 600 series in one of the junk storage buildings. I might be able to rob one of them for parts. The up side of being on very good terms with the museum president. He has let me take a few things before, including a nice devillbiss compressor pump, so I dont think an old coil would be too much.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> I might be able to find a beat up 600 series in one of the junk storage buildings. I might be able to rob one of them for parts. The up side of being on very good terms with the museum president. He has let me take a few things before, including a nice devillbiss compressor pump, so I dont think an old coil would be too much.



A coil isn`t much until you need one. I get asked many times a year if I can spare one though....LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Tbone, sorry to hear you were prematurely retired. Hope all is as well as it can be. 

I had fun today. My place is starting to look really good. Now I can get back out in the woods and cut some wood. Gotta stock up for the next few years. Plus my FIL says the farmers property I cut on asked if I was dead because I haven't been out in a month or so. LOL. Funny old guy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have one 450, one 400 and two NU17`s with their original coils in them, they are in good shape still. I found one NOS coil for a resto out in BC about 5 years ago but never seen or heard of another. I have made 5 saws run again by making a 600 series coil to fit up to them. Guess I will have to find more 600 series saws....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have one 450, one 400 and two NU17`s with their original coils in them, they are in good shape still. I found one NOS coil for a resto out in BC about 5 years ago but never seen or heard of another. I have made 5 saws run again by making a 600 series coil to fit up to them. Guess I will have to find more 600 series saws....LOL



Didn't think you ever stopped looking for them ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Tbone, sorry to hear you were prematurely retired. Hope all is as well as it can be.
> 
> I had fun today. My place is starting to look really good. Now I can get back out in the woods and cut some wood. Gotta stock up for the next few years. Plus my FIL says the farmers property I cut on asked if I was dead because I haven't been out in a month or so. LOL. Funny old guy.



I am stihl whining and kicking ! LOL Just slower than I use to. LOL

Sounds like the ol guy misses you ? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

The secret to painting gravel is laying it out on wire mesh so you can paint all sides easily.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Didn't think you ever stopped looking for them ? LOL



I havn`t been actively chasing any lately and have actually turned down several due to the high price of shipping now. It is just getting too expensive to be shipping these heavy old magnesium saws, that I don`t need for my collection, just to part them down and give the parts away.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> The secret to painting gravel is laying it out on wire mesh so you can paint all sides easily.



Just couldn't be happy with ONE pet rock ? :hmm3grin2orange:


You want a whole gravel pit full of them ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> The secret to painting gravel is laying it out on wire mesh so you can paint all sides easily.



Just put the gravel on a shaker tray and spray away, it will get a pretty even coat.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I am stihl whining and kicking ! LOL Just slower than I use to. LOL
> 
> Sounds like the ol guy misses you ? LOL



Yeah, I think so. He is a cool old guy. 93 and still runs around the farm every day with the guys he has working it for him. My FIL has been doing it for 30 years every Sat.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Yeah, I think so. He is a cool old guy. 93 and still runs around the farm every day with the guys he has working it for him. My FIL has been doing it for 30 years every Sat.



Just love talking to old guys like that,hear some great stories and learn a lot !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just love talking to old guys like that,hear some great stories and learn a lot !



I always have and still do take the time to talk at length with fellows older than me as they have a lot of experience/knowledge socked away, I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I always have and still do take the time to talk at length with fellows older than me as they have a lot of experience/knowledge socked away, I still have a lot to learn.



Some are hard to get talking,but get them started ! You can learn way more talking to them,or just listening than you can ever learn by your self in a life time !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Some are hard to get talking,but get them started ! You can learn way more talking to them,or just listening than you can ever learn by your self in a life time !



I have my ways, I feel I have been very successful at getting them to talk and me listening intently when they do.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## dancan

Today is brought to you by the letter "S" for Slakers and Sunshine .
The rest of the week will be the letter "R" for Rain and more Rain .


----------



## Cantdog

Supposed to be decent here this week.....they say 85 by Fri...chance of showers now and then but nothing major...


----------



## roncoinc

ADAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

get out here and thin the herd a bit !!

took one a couple days ago but didnt seem to bother them any.

back agin this morning at the garden.

pic is of one only 15ft from where i'm sitting.


----------



## ckliff

Where do you use *painted gravel?*


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> For those that aint familiar with the term " old biskit " ,, however you want to spell it..
> 
> not a very endearing term at all..
> horses are the major supplier of "biskit"s " , leaving them in abundance behind them..
> usually used to discribe someone a bit elderly that is a bit of a hoss'es behind,,a bit on the crusty side and getting aged enuf to dry out a bit..
> now,,take a look at what i discribed and then you may see why Robin"s co-workers would call him such



Hmmmm......that must be a "southern term"......up here we call them "Road Apples"..........a friend of mine's late father was and old time Hoss logger....and he had many good sayings that revolved around Hosses.......one of my favorites he used to say when he encountered someone a little to vocal or a know-it-all.... he'd look at 'em and say..... "You tell 'em Hoss Chit......you been "On the road".....LO!!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Today is brought to you by the letter "S" for Slakers and Sunshine .
> The rest of the week will be the letter "R" for Rain and more Rain .


----------



## roncoinc

John,,i used to have a 2045,,caint find it now,,must have given it away.. 

need to find other models that will fit,,make finding them easier.

ebay gets $10 each !!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> John,,i used to have a 2045,,caint find it now,,must have given it away..
> 
> need to find other models that will fit,,make finding them easier.
> 
> ebay gets $10 each !!



what is husky equivelant of jred 2041/2045/2050 ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all. Back to the salt mine for the first time in 10 days.....




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> what is husky equivelant of jred 2041/2045/2050 ?



So far i got h 40/45/49,,same spike.
jred 2041/2045/2050.
jred 490//590
partner 500

Any more fit ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So far i got h 40/45/49,,same spike.
> jred 2041/2045/2050.
> jred 490//590
> partner 500
> 
> Any more fit ?



Likely about all of them. Haven't seen many with a spike like that.


----------



## IEL

Too many zzZZzzlackerzzZzZz. Wake up guys!


----------



## tbone75

Another rainy day here,then get hot and sunny after today. That should make me feel better !

Dang yard looks like a hay field ! 

Had a Possum trying to get into my strawberry patch last night ! Caught him right at the edge ! The Buzzards are having breakfast right now ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Breakfast time ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Whats your preferred pest shooter?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Whats your preferred pest shooter?



Remington 541T .22RF . One sweet rifle !


----------



## tbone75

Didn't get any strawberry's last year thanks to a Possum ! Watching close as possible this year ! My patch is really loaded ! 
I get up every hour or two anyway,so I go check. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Use this one a lot too. Ruger 10/22 .


----------



## tbone75

If I need a fast second shot,like 2 coons the other night I grab the Ruger. Has a few goodies done to it. LOL Trigger kit,springs,firing pin to make it faster.


----------



## tbone75

Think I will finally get back to the shop today ! But its a big mess from me trying to find chit ! Gonna have to clean it up before I can do anything ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Make sure that your nightly visitors don't take up residence in your new storage facilities!


----------



## IEL

I cant wait until I can afford my first rifle. My dad has 3 and 2 shotguns. I am planning on a lyman trade rifle, 54 cal flintlock. Add a lyman tang sight, and you have one killer deer rig. (it can even be used in bow season here. ) I think Im the only guy my age who puts flint locks as my favourite firearms. No ar15s aloud here

Let me clairify on that last statement. They are legal here, but only at ranges. I just dont like them.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Make sure that your nightly visitors don't take up residence in your new storage facilities!



They will if I don't watch them close ! Need to get that floor fixed before they dig through that , its rotted out from the roof leaking. Roof don't leak for now ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I picked up a 24' a few weeks back.. roof has a big hole in it, floor totally shot. Slowly taking it totally apart and plan to make a tandem axle utility trailer out of it. Finding time is what it will take...


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Remington 541T .22RF . One sweet rifle !



One of the lesser known great ones.......except for the ones in the know.........sort of the Roy Orbison of Rimfires.


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> I cant wait until I can afford my first rifle. My dad has 3 and 2 shotguns. I am planning on a lyman trade rifle, 54 cal flintlock. Add a lyman tang sight, and you have one killer deer rig. (it can even be used in bow season here. ) I think Im the only guy my age who puts flint locks as my favourite firearms. No ar15s aloud here
> 
> Let me clairify on that last statement. They are legal here, but only at ranges. I just dont like them.



I played with a black rifle for 7 years ......for free!! Lol

Never really wowed me. I got to agree with you. 

Now a bullpup........ Now that's something different. John Buhmillers gift to the world. One of many. 460 Weatherby among them. Look John up. An education.


----------



## AU_K2500

afternoon fellas, been busy around here. hardly enough time to even BS with Jimmy. had a long weekend, and spent it all in TN, got to run saws a little on sunday some small maple and walnut trees needed to come down. got back yesterday afternoon with enough time to do chores around the house and get tready for work. 

diagnosis is looking grim on the two sand cast poulans. bad top ends in both. all that i could save was one cylinder. 

hoping to get a new chain for the 041 and run the 480 sometime soon!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> afternoon fellas, been busy around here. hardly enough time to even BS with Jimmy. had a long weekend, and spent it all in TN, got to run saws a little on sunday some small maple and walnut trees needed to come down. got back yesterday afternoon with enough time to do chores around the house and get tready for work.
> 
> diagnosis is looking grim on the two sand cast poulans. bad top ends in both. all that i could save was one cylinder.
> 
> hoping to get a new chain for the 041 and run the 480 sometime soon!



That's rough man... if you want to run those saws, bring them on over or we can meet closer to your place. They moved my buddy's excavator back up to WF today to knock down some more! He'd probably even bring out a 372 that stands to spank mine!


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's rough man... if you want to run those saws, bring them on over or we can meet closer to your place. They moved my buddy's excavator back up to WF today to knock down some more! He'd probably even bring out a 372 that stands to spank mine!



sweet, maybe this weekend. was thinking about going up to south boston on Saturday morning. Dean said he'd fix that chain up...might have a few goodies for the homelite too. plus i just need an excuse to see his collection.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Let me know. I'll be around as I'm not going any where after being gone for 9 days. Glad to be home.


----------



## tbone75

I see a big Slacker slacking down there !

Hey AdamApple !


----------



## tbone75

Speaking of SLACKERS , anyone see or hear anything out of Scott ? Been a long time no show ?


----------



## tbone75

Haven't got off my flippy cap yet ! Time to try ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Warning: slackers ahead.


----------



## tbone75

Managed to clean the shop up enough to get in there ! LOL Not any closer to the miter saw yet. LOL I did pull out my small table saw ! Guess I could use it if need be. Miter saw is way better for me to use.
Think I will just take a walk around,don't feel like doing much.


----------



## tbone75

Least the rain stopped for a bit !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hi Rob!


----------



## little possum

Hey LP!


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey is for horses....Guess you guys got nothing better to do. I can just imagine you all sitting at you computer or on your phone typing that and just waving at the screen.

But in all seriousness, I truely have nothing better to do, its getting close to closing time, and I just learned that my territory has been put completely in my hands as of monday. nothing like some on the job training! i should probably enjoy the down time while it lasts!


----------



## Scooterbum

Pretty quiet around these parts lately........................


----------



## little possum

Ive got nothing to do, plenty I should do. But after my weekend, just resting is great.
Gotta get started on the boat motor this week. Also a car hauler trailer to paint. IH454 waiting its turn to get in the shop.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Pretty quiet around these parts lately........................



Now there is a SUPER SLACKER ! 

Hey Scoot !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!!!!



Hows Uncle Mongo !!


----------



## tbone75

Never have been able to get going today. Bathroom must have caught up to me. LOL 

Just hope tomorrow is better. Many many things to do !


----------



## tbone75

I see AdamApple down there again. Yer fingers broke ? LOL

Ready to send that Monkey saw back yet ?


----------



## tbone75

Its hot and muggy out there now ! WTF is going on ? Darn near snowed yesterday ! :msp_confused:


----------



## IEL

Doing some more wood turning tonight. I have an oak salad bowl to finish turn. Anyone want pics when its finished?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Doing some more wood turning tonight. I have an oak salad bowl to finish turn. Anyone want pics when its finished?



Sure do ! I did a few out of Box Elder. Real nice turning wood. Oak isn't so nice to turn,but looks good !


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Sure do ! I did a few out of Box Elder. Real nice turning wood. Oak isn't so nice to turn,but looks good !



I hate turning dry oak. This gary oak is like brick when dry. The aussie P&N tools seem to manage better than any others. I will turn whatever I can get.


----------



## dancan

Turkey getter and Husquee buster .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Turkey getter and Husquee buster .



That should do it !



Don't need more than a air rifle to kill a Steel ! 

Seems like a cheap price for a box ?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I hate turning dry oak. This gary oak is like brick when dry. The aussie P&N tools seem to manage better than any others. I will turn whatever I can get.



Do like I did , make your own turning tools out of old files. They work real good !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> That should do it !
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need more than a air rifle to kill a Steel !
> 
> Seems like a cheap price for a box ?



One of my customers father passed away last month , he stopped buy to show us a few of the pieces that he inherited , as good as new Ithaca Ultralight 20 gauge semi , a Winchester semi-auto in 308 , a Browning A5 12 gauge and an unfired Aya 10 gauge SxS .
Also showed us the tool box full of SnapOn gear plus a no name electric wood splitter , a Poulan electric and the Poulan gas chainsaw , strange collection .


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> Doing some more wood turning tonight. I have an oak salad bowl to finish turn. Anyone want pics when its finished?



Heck yes!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> One of my customers father passed away last month , he stopped buy to show us a few of the pieces that he inherited , as good as new Ithaca Ultralight 20 gauge semi , a Winchester semi-auto in 308 , a Browning A5 12 gauge and an unfired Aya 10 gauge SxS .
> Also showed us the tool box full of SnapOn gear plus a no name electric wood splitter , a Poulan electric and the Poulan gas chainsaw , strange collection .



Very nice gun collection ! Always wanted a 10ga. But afraid it would hurt me too much now ! LOL Dad had a Winchester lever action 10ga. many years ago. Him and his Brothers hunted jack rabbits on dirt roads at night in Okla. with it. LOL Dad sit on the hood of the car shooting them,said he slid back up the hood every time he shot it ! LOL Sure would love to have that old gun now !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Heck yes!!



Guess I got to show mine too. LOL Bet Robin could make some nice ones,or has ?


----------



## tbone75

These were my first ever try at turning bowels ! LOL On my 1900 wood lathe with home made tools ! LOL

The plate and lid on the bowl is from a piece of scrap pine I got from a water bed I tore apart. LOL

Need to get me some dry wood to play with. A lot of fun making them.

Had several more but Mom swiped them ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Had to make a tool rest for the lathe too,didn't come with one. LOL And made the leather belt to run it.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Guess I got to show mine too. LOL Bet Robin could make some nice ones,or has ?




Those are good looking bowls there John!!! Nope I have never turned any bowls......nearly all my turnings are architectural turnings....columns, newels, balusters, porch posts...things like that.....never did any "art turnings".....might someday...


----------



## dancan

Wow , had a quick look at Cabellas , some of them Aya's are spendy !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Those are good looking bowls there John!!! Nope I have never turned any bowls......nearly all my turnings are architectural turnings....columns, newels, balusters, porch posts...things like that.....never did any "art turnings".....might someday...



Thanks Robin ! Feels real good with you saying that ! LOL

It was just something to play with. LOL May do more someday ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Wow , had a quick look at Cabellas , some of them Aya's are spendy !



Lots of other brands WAY more spendy ! LOL Always liked SS shotguns. OUs are nice too ! LOL My Ruger Red Label 20ga. is real sweet shooting !!!


----------



## tbone75

I just plain gave up for today,not getting anything done. LOL Tomorrow is another day !


----------



## dancan

Not often I see spendy guns LOL
I don't have any that cost me more than 149$$ new (in 1976 $$ ) and I had won a hundred of that LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Not often I see spendy guns LOL
> I don't have any that cost me more than 149$$ new (in 1976 $$ ) and I had won a hundred of that LOL



Don't need to be spendy to be a good gun ! Just needs to work when needed. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Very nice gun collection ! Always wanted a 10ga. But afraid it would hurt me too much now ! LOL Dad had a Winchester lever action 10ga. many years ago. Him and his Brothers hunted jack rabbits on dirt roads at night in Okla. with it. LOL Dad sit on the hood of the car shooting them,said he slid back up the hood every time he shot it ! LOL Sure would love to have that old gun now !



That is the one Arnold used in the Terminator movie. 

A a guy I knew engraved it for him. 

Dan;
Is that Ithaca a Featherlight ?


----------



## dancan

I know I said ultra but Featherlite is most likely correct , full choke and sure is deceiving , almost looks like a rifle barrel until you see the bore , real lite , made in Japan on it .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Don't need to be spendy to be a good gun ! Just needs to work when needed. LOL



Your're right John , all mine go bang , even the ugly free ones LOL


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas!

Short but busy weekend!

The weddin was alright.......open bar at reception!

Garden ready to plant

Cut some firewood for the camp fire

Had friends over for cook out

Picnic with my family

Allergies and sinuses have me whooped

Workin 12hr days this week


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That is the one Arnold used in the Terminator movie.
> 
> A a guy I knew engraved it for him.
> 
> Dan;
> Is that Ithaca a Featherlight ?



Love them Ithacas !! My favorite shotgun ! I have a Featherlight 16ga , hardest kicking gun I have ! They built them on the 20ga frame ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening fellas!
> 
> Short but busy weekend!
> 
> The weddin was alright.......open bar at reception!
> 
> Garden ready to plant
> 
> Cut some firewood for the camp fire
> 
> Had friends over for cook out
> 
> Picnic with my family
> 
> Allergies and sinuses have me whooped
> 
> Workin 12hr days this week



Slacker !

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I know I said ultra but Featherlite is most likely correct , full choke and sure is deceiving , almost looks like a rifle barrel until you see the bore , real lite , made in Japan on it .



Ithaca NY is in japan ?????????


----------



## dancan

Isn't Usa in Japan ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ithaca NY is in japan ?????????



Where ya been SLACKER , out suc............ er ........... shuckin oysters ?


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Isn't Usa in Japan ?



Was , now its China ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Lots of other brands WAY more spendy ! LOL Always liked SS shotguns. OUs are nice too ! LOL My Ruger Red Label 20ga. is real sweet shooting !!!



Yep got a way sweet Abercrombie & Fitch, Belgium Browning OU 12g.......had two stocks and three barrel choke combinations.....but the EX sold the newer one with two barrels and the hard case. The older one is way prettier....I stihl gotts that one...think she got a couple grand for the newer setup......wicked fine skeet gun....way to nice to drag through the brush....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Love them Ithacas !! My favorite shotgun ! I have a Featherlight 16ga , hardest kicking gun I have ! They built them on the 20ga frame ! LOL



The one Arnold used was the Winchester 10 lever. 

The Ithaca 10 auto was designed by a millionaire's private gunsmith. (dream job)

He sold it to Ithaca when the man died. His personal 10 weighed about 2 lbs less than the production model.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep got a way sweet Abercrombie & Fitch, Belgium Browning OU 12g.......had two stocks and three barrel choke combinations.....but the EX sold the newer one with two barrels and the hard case. The older one is way prettier....I stihl gotts that one...think she got a couple grand for the newer setup......wicked fine skeet gun....way to nice to drag through the brush....



Least you got the better looking one ! To bad you didn't get both !


----------



## dancan

Another of my customers has a Ithaca 12 semi , says it's too heavy , it'll be mine soon , even if it's too heavy LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Slacker !
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



It happens!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The one Arnold used was the Winchester 10 lever.
> 
> The Ithaca 10 auto was designed by a millionaire's private gunsmith. (dream job)
> 
> He sold it to Ithaca when the man died. His personal 10 weighed about 2 lbs less than the production model.



I always heard the Ithaca was hard to keep together,always breaking something. And hard to find any parts ? I know one guy around here with one,he uses it deer hunting , 3-1/2" slugs ! OUCH ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> It happens!



Only going to let you slide this one time ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Least you got the better looking one ! To bad you didn't get both !



Yeah.......real nice setup...change barrels for wind distance etc.....lightweight 12g with real light kick.....now I have a real heavy old Browning A5 adjustable choke.....that unit will really give you a workout....got a big recoil pad too.....just painful..to shoot more than a couple loadings....


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Only going to let you slide this one time ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I so sorry your royal heiness!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Was , now its China ! :msp_razz:



There is a Usa China. 

Stuff made there is labeled........made in USA ......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah.......real nice setup...change barrels for wind distance etc.....lightweight 12g with real light kick.....now I have a real heavy old Browning A5 adjustable choke.....that unit will really give you a workout....got a big recoil pad too.....just painful..to shoot more than a couple loadings....



I have a couple old single shot 12ga. 2-3 shots is all I want ! LOL Why do them things kick so hard ? Heavy nuff they shouldn't ! Forget what brand they are , Ithaca and Winchester I think ?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I so sorry your royal heiness!



Its Sir Slug , ya Peon !


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> There is a Usa China.
> 
> Stuff made there is labeled........made in USA ......



U sure or you just pullin muh leg ??

Usa,

Is there a city in China named USA


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I always heard the Ithaca was hard to keep together,always breaking something. And hard to find any parts ? I know one guy around here with one,he uses it deer hunting , 3-1/2" slugs ! OUCH ! LOL



They sold the 10 auto to remington. 

I've heard fans of both.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> U sure or you just pullin muh leg ??
> 
> Usa,
> 
> Is there a city in China named USA



My bad......Usa japan.


----------



## dancan

Robin , I'll trade ya a couple of modern J'Reds for that heavy old browning .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I have a couple old single shot 12ga. 2-3 shots is all I want ! LOL Why do them things kick so hard ? Heavy nuff they shouldn't ! Forget what brand they are , Ithaca and Winchester I think ?



I don't know....always thought the heavier the gun the less the kick.....12g singles ALL kick like a mule AFAIK.....never shot one that didn't...my father had a Hopkins & Allen the he got used when he was 15...which would have been 1920.....that thing would spin you right around if you weren't braced off good.....hard to believe he wore it out!!!! My brother has it...hasn't been shootable since I was in high school....needs trigger work....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , I'll trade ya a couple of modern J'Reds for that heavy old browning .




LOL!!! Probably a couple minty looking 5XX series no doubt....eh?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I don't know....always thought the heavier the gun the less the kick.....12g singles ALL kick like a mule AFAIK.....never shot one that didn't...my father had a Hopkins & Allen the he got used when he was 15...which would have been 1920.....that thing would spin you right around if you weren't braced off good.....hard to believe he wore it out!!!! My brother has it...hasn't been shootable since I was in high school....needs trigger work....



Every one I ever shot was like that ! LOL Another friend of mine has a 10ga H&R single. I will never shoot that thing ! LOL Its his turkey gun.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Its Sir Slug , ya Peon !
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Don't make me come over there!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Every one I ever shot was like that ! LOL Another friend of mine has a 10ga H&R single. I will never shoot that thing ! LOL Its his turkey gun.



I had one of those!

Nice but heavy!

Little recoil!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> They sold the 10 auto to remington.
> 
> I've heard fans of both.



Now it makes sense ! Guy I worked with bought a new one,took it back in for another one 3 different times before he got one that worked. LOL hes a big Goose hunter,said he had to have a 10ga. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!! Probably a couple minty looking 5XX series no doubt....eh?



Nah , he would just paint a Poolin red ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Don't make me come over there!



Good thing I gots plenty of hiding spots ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I had one of those!
> 
> Nice but heavy!
> 
> Little recoil!



Little recoil ? I seen the guy shoot it ! Hes a lot bigger than me,he said ouch ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Well truth be told no 5xx saws , never had one and never will for fear of the wrath ....
I was thinkin a 2165 , 2171 and , as a bonus , a nice shiney red brick ........


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Every one I ever shot was like that ! LOL Another friend of mine has a 10ga H&R single. I will never shoot that thing ! LOL Its his turkey gun.



OOOOOOHHHHH 10g single!! Nope would have no interest either!! My grandfather had a 10g Winchester lever gun.....3 rounds is all I ever managed at one setting...


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Little recoil ? I seen the guy shoot it ! Hes a lot bigger than me,he said ouch ! LOL



Nancy ?


----------



## jimdad07

I have a single shot 12 ga. that used to do all of my shotgun hunting up until I bought a semi last summer. Kicked like a damn mule, still used as the home defender but it sure did put a lot of meat on the table for a long time with that shot gun.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OOOOOOHHHHH 10g single!! Nope would have no interest either!! My grandfather had a 10g Winchester lever gun.....3 rounds is all I ever managed at one setting...



We was just talkin bout them 10ga Winchester lever guns ! LOL Nasty things ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Well truth be told no 5xx saws , never had one and never will for fear of the wrath ....
> I was thinkin a 2165 , 2171 and , as a bonus , a nice shiney red brick ........



I do want a 2171......:msp_sad:


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> OOOOOOHHHHH 10g single!! Nope would have no interest either!! My grandfather had a 10g Winchester lever gun.....3 rounds is all I ever managed at one setting...



FIL has one of those 10 ga single shot. That this has wheels and is pulled around by three Gravelys and aimed with a front end loader of an Alis Chalmers 180. Heavy and kicks like a mother f%%!!#.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> I do want a 2171......:msp_sad:



I want one ever since I rebuilt that one I talked to you about, what an awesome saw. Like cutting with the saw of God, sorry Jerry, I know it's red but I can't help it. Very good saw and very well designed to work on.


----------



## dancan

2171 , 2165 , just toooo heavy , will trade for a heavy A5


----------



## dancan

And two Total Super bars


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> I want one ever since I rebuilt that one I talked to you about, what an awesome saw. Like cutting with the saw of God, sorry Jerry, I know it's red but I can't help it. Very good saw and very well designed to work on.



PB has a stock one that is near new....way nice!! But I gotta say I ran Jack Walkers 2171 with the 75cc kit, ported by EC Saws.....Oh my!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

You only need one shotgun if you have the right one, my Remington 1100 auto waterfowler 3" ported magnum will kill anything I ever went after with it. We used to shoot 100 boxes of 25 shotshells each season for geese, another 10-12 boxes of 25`s for black ducks. Another 3-4 boxes for partridge each year. We hunted over salt water for the geese and ducks with 50-70 magnum goose floaters and 30-40 silhouettes for each setup. Took 2 16' deep hulled Princecraft boats to carry it all. The colder the day the better shooting it was. Getting too old for that torture any more....LOL
Course one shotgun is all you need, don`t know why I have 7.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Little recoil ? I seen the guy shoot it ! Hes a lot bigger than me,he said ouch ! LOL



3-1/2" turkey loads didn't kick at all!

It did most definitely push!!!

The 870 with 3" turkey loads used to make me so ouch!

Then I bought the recoil reducing car stock for it.....

Solved that problem!


----------



## IEL

Well my oak bowl has become a turners "make something cool from a screw up" project..... It has been so long since I did any turning, that I forgot to check my depth and made a funnel.  I have something in mind, but its a surprise. :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You only need one shotgun if you have the right one, my Remington 1100 auto waterfowler 3" ported magnum will kill anything I ever went after with it. We used to shoot 100 boxes of 25 shotshells each season for geese, another 10-12 boxes of 25`s for black ducks. Another 3-4 boxes for partridge each year. We hunted over salt water for the geese and ducks with 50-70 magnum goose floaters and 30-40 silhouettes for each setup. Took 2 16' deep hulled Princecraft boats to carry it all. The colder the day the better shooting it was. Getting too old for that torture any more....LOL
> Course one shotgun is all you need, don`t know why I have 7.



Its cause you can ! LOL I even have one 870 Wingmaster 12ga bought new in 1968,never had a shell in it ! LOL Even have the original box of shells and recite with it. To bad the first owner trashed the box !


----------



## IEL

Oh yeah, I have something cool on the way. A 1979 pioneer saws sales agent belt buckle. Cast bronze, really nice. I will show you guys it when it arrives.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Well my oak bowl has become a turners "make something cool from a screw up" project..... It has been so long since I did any turning, that I forgot to check my depth and made a funnel.  I have something in mind, but its a surprise. :msp_razz:



Just go with the flow,works out best usually.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its cause you can ! LOL I even have one 870 Wingmaster 12ga bought new in 1968,never had a shell in it ! LOL Even have the original box of shells and recite with it. To bad the first owner trashed the box !



My BIL hunted with a Wingmaster right beside me in the blinds, the 1100 could take a bird out of the air 50' further out than the Wingmaster. I could and have fired 75 shots in a days hunting sea ducks on the wing, the 1100 is so easy on recoil it never bothered me. My BIL would be out of it after 25 or so.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> My BIL hunted with a Wingmaster right beside me in the blinds, the 1100 could take a bird out of the air 50' further out than the Wingmaster. I could and have fired 75 shots in a days hunting sea ducks on the wing, the 1100 is so easy on recoil it never bothered me. My BIL would be out of it after 25 or so.



I used to goose hunt with my single shot, got good at reloading fast. My shoulders would be black and blue from having to switch back and forth to be able to shoot all day. I love goose hunting, ranks up there with deer hunting for me.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My BIL hunted with a Wingmaster right beside me in the blinds, the 1100 could take a bird out of the air 50' further out than the Wingmaster. I could and have fired 75 shots in a days hunting sea ducks on the wing, the 1100 is so easy on recoil it never bothered me. My BIL would be out of it after 25 or so.



That gas operated works great ! I had 2 of the 1100s in 20ga. barely knew you was shooting anything.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I used to goose hunt with my single shot, got good at reloading fast. My shoulders would be black and blue from having to switch back and forth to be able to shoot all day. I love goose hunting, ranks up there with deer hunting for me.



I have only shot 2 geese,Mom tried fixing them 2 different ways. Stihl couldn't eat them things ! Never shot another one.

A good friend om mine loves his single shot,and is very fast at reloading ! Keeps 2 shells in his mouth out hunting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I used to goose hunt with my single shot, got good at reloading fast. My shoulders would be black and blue from having to switch back and forth to be able to shoot all day. I love goose hunting, ranks up there with deer hunting for me.



We put in many days in floating gun tubs where we stood up in the submerged tubs that have raft wings attached that project out 5-6' all around at the surface, this helps stop the slop of water making it into the tub. We have one or more powerboats tending us in case we swamp and they also retrieve the birds. The big sea birds like the Scotter, Scaup, Coots and the King Eider can make a great days gunning , the like few ever get to see.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That gas operated works great ! I had 2 of the 1100s in 20ga. barely knew you was shooting anything.



Yep,..that`s the secret, never had a ache or pain from firing 3 or more boxes a day with that gun. Now my SS and OU guns can lay a hurtin on ya....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We put in many days in floating gun tubs where we stood up in the submerged tubs that have raft wings attached that project out 5-6' all around at the surface, this helps stop the slop of water making it into the tub. We have one or more powerboats tending us in case we swamp and they also retrieve the birds. The big sea birds like the Scotter, Scaup, Coots and the King Eider can make a great days gunning , the like few ever get to see.



Sounds like a lot of fun !


----------



## farrell

I was gonna buy a semi auto 12ga for turkey duck and geese but a certain chainsaw came along first

I have had goose done a couple different ways.........sausage and smoked were pretty good


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun !



If you like gunning it really is fun.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I was gonna buy a semi auto 12ga for turkey duck and geese but a certain chainsaw came along first
> 
> I have had goose done a couple different ways.........sausage and smoked were pretty good



Ready to send it back ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you like gunning it really is fun.



Not much I like better ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Ready to send it back ? LOL



Nope not yet!


----------



## tbone75

Only been duck hunting once ! Good friend of my Dads took me out. We got a few wood ducks,that was some good eating !!


----------



## jimdad07

I slice the breast meat up real thin and fry in butter, garlic, salt and pepper. That's the best way I've had it, tastes like deer tenderloin cooked like that.


----------



## tbone75

Ron didn't stick around very long. Scoot didn't either !

Buncha SLACKERS !


----------



## tbone75

All you slackers have a good nite ! I hope I do ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Night slackers. My puppy learned not to sniff a bumble bee today. Half his face is swelled up. The swelling has his nose bent to the side. My bet is he will sniff another tomorrow... :msp_sleep:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Late night shout out. Wasssaaaaapppp. 

Time for bed. Hope everybody had a good day.


----------



## dancan

ZZZzzzZZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZlakerz !!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> ZZZzzzZZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZlakerz !!!!



Morning Dan. 

Night Dan.


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
Night Rob !
Hey ZZZlakerz !


----------



## dancan

You guys need help with your coffee ?
DSS might share .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> You guys need help with your coffee ?
> DSS might share .



I'm good...take mine black...thanks just the same.......


----------



## dancan

The 2165 would be a good 75cc big bore candidate btw ...............LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The 2165 would be a good 75cc big bore candidate btw ...............LOL



I know.....it wood.....but.......I wanted an A5 for yrs and yrs......patience finally brought me one at a real good price.....had a young fella work for me for a few yrs.....he'd charge stuff on my NAPA account......then.....fail to pay it off.....after 60 days...he had to pay somehow......and he didn't want me to take it out of his paycheck...soooo.

I got a Mini 14 with a folding stock, couple 30rd clips and a 9mm Browning High Power the same way.....silly young man....he'd a come out better just paying his bill....Like I told him "I ain't yer Dad...You create a bill you gotts ta pay it"......


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> I know.....it wood.....but.......I wanted an A5 for yrs and yrs......patience finally brought me one at a real good price.....had a young fella work for me for a few yrs.....he'd charge stuff on my NAPA account......then.....fail to pay it off.....after 60 days...he had to pay somehow......and he didn't want me to take it out of his paycheck...soooo.
> 
> I got a Mini 14 with a folding stock, couple 30rd clips and a 9mm Browning High Power the same way.....silly young man....he'd a come out better just paying his bill....Like I told him "I ain't yer Dad...You create a bill you gotts ta pay it"......



Crap, what the heck did he keeping getting from NAPA? Must have maintained a fleet...


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Crap, what the heck did he keeping getting from NAPA? Must have maintained a fleet...



Things like alum intakes and new 4bbl carbs....trans shift kits....exhaust.....doesn't take much to run 2-3 hundred...


----------



## dancan

Knowing Robin , 4 jugs of oil and a bottle of Armour All .


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers !


Guess its suppose to rain for the next week , no wonder I can't move. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Cantdog said:


> Things like alum intakes and new 4bbl carbs....trans shift kits....exhaust.....doesn't take much to run 2-3 hundred...



Oh OK so this wasn't just parts and fluids. This kid just kept doing it? I guess you got the better end of the deal!


----------



## tbone75

I put one of them 75cc BB top ends on my 2065 , that thing runs real good ! I didn't do any grinding on it yet. Was going to put it my 365,but it runs way to good after I ported it. No way I will tear it back apart. LOL
I was using the 2065 to cut them slabs up,it started acting up. Think it has a air leak? Haven't checked it yet ?

Got a AM top end for a 55 Husky last night for 32.00 shipped ! LOL Didn't think I would get it , only bid 35.00 on it just in case. LOL Also got a new Husky 350 carb for 10.00 shipped at the same place.


----------



## tbone75

Couple big time slackers down there ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

split some wood yestday afternoon.
stihl wacking on that oak in the backyard 
work a couple diff saws on it today.
IF the rain ever stops !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> split some wood yestday afternoon.
> stihl wacking on that oak in the backyard
> work a couple diff saws on it today.
> IF the rain ever stops !



Looked like more rain headed your way last night. Today is the only day for the next week its not suppose to rain here !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looked like more rain headed your way last night. Today is the only day for the next week its not suppose to rain here !



This is what our wx looks like.


----------



## tbone75

I have to mow grass today ! Only chance I will have,already got way to high ! Takes twice as long to mow when it gets this high !

Should have got my neighbor to bail it yesterday when he did his hay. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> This is what our wx looks like.



Same temps here , but chance of rain every day. LOL Gonna be real HOT already !

Maybe I should fill the hot tub and leave the heater off ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

An air leak?! Trying to take that top end out?




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> An air leak?! Trying to take that top end out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Its fine, just haven't checked it out yet. Only been waiting since Nov. last year. LOL Don't want to rush into it. LOL Got several back up saws ! LOL

Kinda fun to just run a tank through one saw , then grab another ! Think that was the last time I had the Myerized 116SI fired up ? Ran it dry and put it back away. That is a super nice saw to run too !


----------



## tbone75

Gots to go get mower gas. Gots lots of mowing to do today ! Should get most if not all of it done today ? If I get off my flippy cap ? LOL


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. I will be away all day, on a school trip... :msp_sneaky:

Im rebuilding a damn zama for my dad's 009. Might take a while, haven't done a zama in over a year?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Morning guys. I will be away all day, on a school trip... :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Im rebuilding a damn zama for my dad's 009. Might take a while, haven't done a zama in over a year?



Always liked school trips , anything to get out of school ! LOL

Zama carb , 5 mins. yer done ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Off to work again........

Had a couple tornados roll through just north of us last night

Chance of severe storms again today

High near 90

Bought corn to plant this mornin


----------



## IEL

Heres the buckle I have on its way.View attachment 297722


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Off to work again........
> 
> Had a couple tornados roll through just north of us last night
> 
> Chance of severe storms again today
> 
> High near 90
> 
> Bought corn to plant this mornin



Must have been them nasty storms that went across Lake Erie yesterday.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Must have been them nasty storms that went across Lake Erie yesterday.



Yep

I'm only 30 miles south of erie

Storms were only 10-15 miles north of us


----------



## farrell

Hey John! Hey Rob!

Another GTG August 31 in ellwood city


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yep
> 
> I'm only 30 miles south of erie
> 
> Storms were only 10-15 miles north of us



I wouldn't have wanted to be out on Erie yesterday ! bet they had 20' waves or more ! That was one big nasty storm !

That close to Erie , I would be fishing every day !! LOL Perch,Walleye,Small Mouths ! Not sure what else you catch in there ? That was all I ever went after up there. Just got to costly to go any more ! Plus the 3 hr. drive to get there.


----------



## tbone75

I haven't done any fishing in a couple years now ? Bout time I fix that !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I wouldn't have wanted to be out on Erie yesterday ! bet they had 20' waves or more ! That was one big nasty storm !
> 
> That close to Erie , I would be fishing every day !! LOL Perch,Walleye,Small Mouths ! Not sure what else you catch in there ? That was all I ever went after up there. Just got to costly to go any more ! Plus the 3 hr. drive to get there.



I always go up to the tributaries fly fishing for steelhead in the fall

Never been out on Lake Erie

Got other great fishin around here too


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I always go up to the tributaries fly fishing for steelhead in the fall
> 
> Never been out on Lake Erie
> 
> Got other great fishin around here too



Never been out on the lake !!! WTF is wrong with you ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Never been out on the lake !!! WTF is wrong with you ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Idk?

Done some fishin on the kinzua reservoir with not much luck

Usually fish off the banks of some of the small lakes rivers and streams that around


----------



## Scooterbum

farrell said:


> I always go up to the tributaries fly fishing for steelhead in the fall
> 
> Never been out on Lake Erie
> 
> Got other great fishin around here too



Fishing for Salmon has always been a dream. 
Looking at Va. Beach soon for a weekend to do a little surf fishing.Little ones never seen the ocean yet.
She's becoming quite the little fishergirl.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Idk?
> 
> Done some fishin on the kinzua reservoir with not much luck
> 
> Usually fish off the banks of some of the small lakes rivers and streams that around



Go get some Walleye ! Great eating !!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Fishing for Salmon has always been a dream.
> Looking at Va. Beach soon for a weekend to do a little surf fishing.Little ones never seen the ocean yet.
> She's becoming quite the little fishergirl.



I would love to catch some Salmon , but I don't care to eat it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Bluegill is stihl the best eating fish !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I would love to catch some Salmon , but I don't care to eat it. LOL



I like it smoked best.
But then there was a time I smoked bout' anything..............
How ya' been John?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I like it smoked best.
> But then there was a time I smoked bout' anything..............
> How ya' been John?



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Tried Salmon about every way possible,just don't like it ? Maybe fresh I would like ?

Hanging in there , how bout you ?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Bluegill is stihl the best eating fish !



are you on CRACK???


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> are you on CRACK???



Not yet ! LOL

So what do you think is better ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Not yet ! LOL
> 
> So what do you think is better ?



Well...it goes Moooooo!




Jimmy


----------



## farrell

Scooterbum said:


> Fishing for Salmon has always been a dream.
> Looking at Va. Beach soon for a weekend to do a little surf fishing.Little ones never seen the ocean yet.
> She's becoming quite the little fishergirl.



We usually go to New York on some of the tributaries to Lake Ontario for king salmon and brown trout in the fall

They are a blast to catch on a fly rod!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Go get some Walleye ! Great eating !!



I know they are!

But don't have to go to erie to catch em

Just down the road to a smaller more quiet location:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> not yet ! Lol
> 
> so what do you think is better ?



catfish, bass, tuna, trout......anything!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I know they are!
> 
> But don't have to go to erie to catch em
> 
> Just down the road to a smaller more quiet location:msp_rolleyes:



End of March or first of April I think is when the move into the streams ? Was always going to try for some then,but never got around to it.


----------



## Scooterbum

I'll agree on the bluegills. 
Nothing like a fish fry by the river while your catchin' em'.
Ol' cast iron skillet and a good fishin' pole go together.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> catfish, bass, tuna, trout......anything!!!!!!



You must be on CRACK ! Them fish are good too , but not near as good as Bluegill !

And yer buddy who wants a fish that goes moo is right there with ya !


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I'll agree on the bluegills.
> Nothing like a fish fry by the river while your catchin' em'.
> Ol' cast iron skillet and a good fishin' pole go together.



Bout as good as it gets ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well...it goes Moooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



I will take good fish over steak any day ! 

You should have got me some Grouper while you was over at the coast !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You must be on CRACK ! Them fish are good too , but not near as good as Bluegill !
> 
> And yer buddy who wants a fish that goes moo is right there with ya !
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



yeah....im not sure about him. a fish that goes Moo? not sure id eat that.


----------



## tbone75

I better get to mowing this 5 acres of hay field I call a yard. LOL

Maybe I can go fishing next month when the rain stops ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I will take good fish over steak any day !
> 
> You should have got me some Grouper while you was over at the coast !






Had a mess of Mani...it was all eaten fresh! I eat fish but don't enjoy it. If there are others around that enjoy it more, I let them enjoy it instead.




tbone75 said:


> I better get to mowing this 5 acres of hay field I call a yard. LOL
> 
> Maybe I can go fishing next month when the rain stops ? LOL




Why not just wait another week and bale hay? Sell if for a few dollars a bale....of course you have to find someone to bale it first.



Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

You'd eat it if it led to a sand cast!




Jimmy


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bluegill taste just like ell. Yum!!!!!

Eat the lil ones bones and all.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You'd eat it if it led to a sand cast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



I got one of them with a big bow on it. LOL

Got a extra bow for it too ! LOL

No !! It aint going anywhere !!


----------



## tbone75

Half way done ! UGH , its real hot out there !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Course COLD water native trout next to the stream with fried eggs..........


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Course COLD water native trout next to the stream with fried eggs..........



Never had that ? No idea how to use a fly rod either. LOL

Had trout before,it was good.


----------



## tbone75

Downed 2 Dews and a cotton candy , ready to hit it again ! :msp_thumbup:


2 Killians would taste better, but I might fall off the mower ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Im going to go surf casting for cutthroats and steel heads soon. What better way to test my new to me daiwa rig. I know a guy who caught a 25# chinook in 3 feet of water off the beach. Real good for salmon here.


----------



## little possum

Geoff you speakin English?  haha Yall crazy northerners... Catfish is for eating. And Crappie. Or some whiting and toadfish from the coast.


----------



## IEL

I had some cut throat the other day, and it was really one of the best pieces of fish I have ever had. Alot like salmon, but far more moist, juicy, and tender. It was a little milder flavor than salmon. I am not a fan of most salmon, too dry, but this was real good. The extra $6 for a salmon stamp sure will be worth it. About the only good fishing left out here... The rockfish are basically gone, and the crabs will soon follow. Salmon seem to be doing real good. My barber got 26 salmon over 18# last march, all fly fishing from beach. 


I cant say I have ever had catfish. None here? Just bass and trout fresh water, with the odd lake full of invasive yellow perch. If you are after sharks, there is a ton of them here. Best way to get them is to fish for anything else. :msp_angry: They are a pain.


----------



## dancan

Someone better reload a pic of a buckle cause the pic is not working .



Crappie ??? Is that kinda like a sculpin ????


----------



## IEL

Ok, heres a picture. I would like to find the earlier one sometime. It was a picture of a 650 with powerful pro beneath it. 
View attachment 297751


----------



## little possum

IDK, Dan? Haha I hardly fish. Dont have the patience. I like boats, and the river but not so much on the fishing. I like to surf fish.


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> IDK, Dan? Haha I hardly fish. Dont have the patience. I like boats, and the river but not so much on the fishing. I like to surf fish.



Looks as apealing as a sculpin LOL







BTW , I don't know anyone that eats sculpin LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> IDK, Dan? Haha I hardly fish. Dont have the patience. I like boats, and the river but not so much on the fishing. I like to surf fish.



Perch!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I better get to mowing this 5 acres of hay field I call a yard. LOL
> 
> Maybe I can go fishing next month when the rain stops ? LOL



If it keeps on raining the fish will come to you.....LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> Perch!!



Panfish pretty much covers em' all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pioneer memorabilia,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Speckled trout, this is how we catch em,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If it keeps on raining the fish will come to you.....LOL



If it ever gets up this high you done went under ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pioneer memorabilia,



I want that lighter ! I collect lighters ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Didn't get all my mowing done , stihl got about an hours worth to do. I just give out ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Rest a few , then go put the sealer on the grout. May go get the trim tomorrow , need to get that finished up ! Only 2 weeks left before I get some pies !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Rest a few , then go put the sealer on the grout. May go get the trim tomorrow , need to get that finished up ! Only 2 weeks left before I get some pies !! LOL



Did you find your miter saw??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I want that lighter ! I collect lighters ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Speckled trout, this is how we catch em,



Now Jerry,,,,,,dont go funnin on the southerners like that !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you find your miter saw??



Never lost it. LOL Its behind the wood lathe under and behind a huge pile of box saws ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


>



Yep ! I want that !!


----------



## tbone75

Started off collecting Zipos , then went to anything different. LOL Got all kinds of lighters !


----------



## tbone75

Find a spike for your 490 yet Ron ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! I want that !!



I have the saw to go with that lighter, They came as a set.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never lost it. LOL Its behind the wood lathe under and behind a huge pile of box saws ! LOL



What brand?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Find a spike for your 490 yet Ron ?



Yeh,,HLS has them,,$8 delivered..


----------



## BigDaddyR

Love me some catfish, Largemouth bass. Sushi is good also. Raw white tuna, rainbow roll. Yum.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What brand?



Some El Cheapo from the pawn shop,brand ???. LOL Have only used it once,worked real good. Has a laser to show where its cutting.

Only a 10"


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Love me some catfish, Largemouth bass. Sushi is good also. Raw white tuna, rainbow roll. Yum.



You was doing fine till you got to that RAW chit ! NO WAY !!


----------



## tbone75

OL picked a quart of Strawberry's today ! Got them before the coons did !  Lots more getting close to ready !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,HLS has them,,$8 delivered..



Don't sound to bad ?


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pioneer memorabilia,



That one on the bottom left is the one Im keeping my eye out for. 
I wouldnt mind one of those lighters either. If one ever shows up on the bay, it will be a bidding war between john and I.

<--------- Where have I seen that big patch before

A few things I am keeping my eye out for are a pioneer hardhat, a pioneer service centre sign, and pioneer mix oil cans. Can anyone guess my favourite brand?

Has anyone ever done a p61 hotsaw? Might be a nice change from just seeing big huskys and stihls...


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have the saw to go with that lighter, They came as a set.



Then John wants the saw also.......he doesn't mind. Lol

Hey Jerry !!! N


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> You was doing fine till you got to that RAW chit ! NO WAY !!



Actually white tuna is very good. Good texture and great flavor. I never thought I'd eat it either but have developed a real taste for it. Even the OL who really doesn't like much fish except for Talapia likes sushi and really likes the rainbow roll also. I think it's salmon, mahi mahi, red snapper and sometimes some others on top of California Roll with Avacado.


----------



## tbone75

Yummy !!!


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Actually white tuna is very good. Good texture and great flavor. I never thought I'd eat it either but have developed a real taste for it. Even the OL who really doesn't like much fish except for Talapia likes sushi and really likes the rainbow roll also. I think it's salmon, mahi mahi, red snapper and sometimes some others on top of California Roll with Avacado.



Nope ! No way !

Talapia is crappy fish. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Then John wants the saw also.......he doesn't mind. Lol
> 
> Hey Jerry !!! N



Yep , may as well have the saw to go with it. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yep , may as well have the saw to go with it. LOL



Well he was the one that wouldn't break up the set !!!

Hey John!!


----------



## tbone75

Dang it ! Went to get another bowl of that , the OL got to it before I could ! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well he was the one that wouldn't break up the set !!!
> 
> Hey John!!



Don't want to break up the set !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Looks as apealing as a sculpin LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW , I don't know anyone that eats sculpin LOL



Gulls will......if they get a chance...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Gulls will......if they get a chance...



That is one UGLY fish,or what ever it is ? LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S. Man I was out your way Sat to get my weedeater fixed under warranty at Ace Hardware. I should have thought to have hit you up to meet up for some coffee or lunch or chip throwing. I might come out this weekend to get a leakdown test done on my 365. Don't have a pressure tester yet and think I have a minor air leak and not sure where from but want to get it taken care of before I use the beast anymore.


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Stihl 041S. Man I was out your way Sat to get my weedeater fixed under warranty at Ace Hardware. I should have thought to have hit you up to meet up for some coffee or lunch or chip throwing. I might come out this weekend to get a leakdown test done on my 365. Don't have a pressure tester yet and think I have a minor air leak and not sure where from but want to get it taken care of before I use the beast anymore.




Pm sent


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That is one UGLY fish,or what ever it is ? LOL



Yes they are...never seen red ones??? Ours are dark green with white bellys.......got spines along their backs, tails and on their heads.....we call 'em "Horndogs" down here. You keep them out of water for 10 mins or so and their bellys blow up.....throw 'em back overboard and they swim around upside down...belly up.....can't get back underwater...gulls get 'em then.... kinda cruel....wouldn't bother these days but was a gas when we were kids....


----------



## tbone75

First coon of the night down ! LOL Right at the berry patch ! He got to close !


----------



## tbone75

Just finished off that quart of berries ! LOL Just no ice cream to go with them ! :msp_angry:

Them coons and possums aint getting them this year on me ! They got them all last year !

Only problem is I am having trouble staying awake ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> First coon of the night down ! LOL Right at the berry patch ! He got to close !



My son calls turkeys and raccoons trespassers, you ask him what happens to trespassers and he'll tell you we shoot them.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> My son calls turkeys and raccoons trespassers, you ask him what happens to trespassers and he'll tell you we shoot them.



If they would leave my stuff alone I would leave them alone. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> If they would leave my stuff alone I would leave them alone. LOL



But turkeys taste so good.


----------



## tbone75

Can't understand where they keep coming from ? I put so many of them to sleep ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> But turkeys taste so good.



Coon is very good too , but I don't know how to fix it ? Dad never told me ? One of his real old hunting buddies told him how.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Can't understand where they keep coming from ? I put so many of them to sleep ! LOL



Like trying to hunt deer out of an orchard. 

One ole guy had game commission pick up 39 deer in one night.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Like trying to hunt deer out of an orchard.
> 
> One ole guy had game commission pick up 39 deer in one night.



Guess they like them berries ! My patch is only 8' square ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hear the hoot owls calling at each other tonight. Kinda neat to hear them.


----------



## tbone75

The coons will have to wait till I get up. 

Time !!

You guys have a good one !


----------



## IEL

Night guys.


----------



## dancan

Everyone out feedin sculpin's ?


----------



## RandyMac

dancan said:


> Everyone out feedin sculpin's ?



Not me


----------



## dancan

Glad someone's on top of things .

Hey Rick , where did you get the Haix ?


----------



## little possum

Jus eating breakfast like normal people. No fish!


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' All.........The "surge" is over....mostly....yesterday I completed my 28th day of uninterrupted 8 hr days...finished that off by working in the shop another 3 hrs last night on a 120 foot run of custom window casing...got the profile done...stihl gotts ta run it through the moulder and do the back relief and then a couple trips though the Time Saver to bring it down to 220 grit. Damn it's good to be back in the chips for a while....paid off some back bills...kept up on current bills....tomorrow gonna order and pay up front for that brand new 2013, 225 hp, Mercruiser motor and stihl have a couple grand left. Dropping back to 40 or so hrs for a while after tomorrow....Saturday be my first day off..gotta get out to the island and get the Saab going and moved...maybe take Sun and Mon too..stihl got 2-3 weeks on this job yet before completion.....supposed to do a bunch of cabinetry for Dave.....Andrew (the guy I'm subbing for now) has a 100sq red cedar roof to do on a giant old seaside, shingle style "Cottage"to do....wants me to "White Hat" the job and do all the copperwork......looks like "OL Biscuit" is finally back in the game....it's been hard scrabble here for the last 4-5 yrs.......


----------



## dancan

Ol Biscuit gots plenty of bread in his hands now LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Coon is very good too , but I don't know how to fix it ? Dad never told me ? One of his real old hunting buddies told him how.



You could look up the VA GTG and contact the host, Ernie. He had some that everyone raved about. Given a three hour ride home and no idea how long it would want to "ride"....I passed on it. 




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

Oh man,,,,onto the fish again..

Ok,,ya southerners got fooled,,the pic Jerry showed is a lake trout,good fish too.

Tilapia is a trash fish,,in asia populates the polluted waters as they are a "micro" feeder and lots of small stuff grows in bad water.


Sushi is a type of rice,,typically called "sushi rice" it is a short grained white that holds together firmly after being cooked with vinegar,correct way is with a sweet rice vinegar..then it is called "sushi..normally wrapped in seaweed called " nori " ,,seaweed is naturally high in MSG and combined with the vinegar rice is very tasty.
Sashimi is raw fish,,,,,can be eaten by itself or on or in a piece of shushi...
Like many things the californikators have bastardized Japanese cooking to thier way to the point people think it is the correct way,,same as they have done with mexican cooking.
My info is from a Japanese chef..

Freshwater bass is inedible,,for me anyway....
salmon,,Atlantic is fine,,,,,i remember my great uncle upon seeing sockeye salmon in a grocery store remarked " now they are selling cat food to people ! "

pacific,king,chinook,etc..can make a fine snack smoked.

Two best fish,,freshwater,native brookie/speckled/squaretail...
saltwater,,fresh flounder  , FRESH , not days old stuff from a store.

more opinionated BS forthcoming


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ol Biscuit gots plenty of bread in his hands now LOL



How you get a pic of Robin all dressed up ??

musta been in his sunday go to meeting clothes


----------



## dancan

Couldn't get him to stand up to get a pic of them cool white socks , I tried .


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Off to another fine day at work. I see Ron is schooling us all....again. And Robin is rolling in the dough. And dan is still a Nadian......


----------



## dancan

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Couldn't get him to stand up to get a pic of them cool white socks , I tried .



What do ya think that white sweater was made from?????? Juz ol socks with hole unraveled and spun into a yarn...kinda......


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Off to another fine day at work. I see Ron is schooling us all....again. And Robin is rolling in the dough. And dan is still a Nadian......



Enjoy your day at w**k,, 

I have spent a lot of time in school,,,some only a month or so to get the info i needed to continue on my own,,seven schools i think ?
The cooking came from an italian father and a french mother,,now that was a mix !!.
having a couple of friends cooking in 4 and 5 star rest's and the ol's son a chef and some of my friends executive chef's ,,one a proff at a " Le Cordon Blue " chef school...makes it easy for me to gather great food and cooking info,,to bad when i sleep on my side it all leaks out !! LOL !!


----------



## jimdad07

I see Dan is at pretty good today, good pic of Robin you got there. Should be getting some more orange parts today to fix my snafu.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> What do ya think that white sweater was made from?????? Juz ol socks with hole unraveled and spun into a yarn...kinda......



Got both pant legs in that pic ??

good deal on the work,,i know how contracting can be.
sometimes subbing is a lot easier too.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I see Dan is at pretty good today, good pic of Robin you got there. Should be getting some more orange parts today to fix my snafu.



Snafu ?? only one ??  wich one ??

And theres Jim,,lives by some of the best fishing in NA..
giant walleyes out of lake ontario..
chinnook salmon up to 30lbs.
steelhead trout over 15lbs.
brown trout over 20lbs.
rainbow trout over 16lbs.
atlantic salmon,,etc....


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Enjoy your day at w**k,,
> 
> I have spent a lot of time in school,,,some only a month or so to get the info i needed to continue on my own,,seven schools i think ?
> The cooking came from an italian father and a french mother,,now that was a mix !!.
> having a couple of friends cooking in 4 and 5 star rest's and the ol's son a chef and some of my friends executive chef's ,,one a proff at a " Le Cordon Blue " chef school...makes it easy for me to gather great food and cooking info,,to bad when i sleep on my side it all leaks out !! LOL !!



Hope you are referring to the info leaking out,..TMI.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope you are referring to the info leaking out,..TMI.....LOL



YUP !!
info leaking outta my brain thru the ear canal 
leaves a fresh start to the new day with plenty of room to put more in ! 
thats how i can learn something new every day ! LOL !


----------



## tbone75

Morning ya buncha clowns ! LOL

Got me laughing good this morning !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning ya buncha clowns ! LOL
> 
> Got me laughing good this morning !



Thats a good way to start the day aint it ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YUP !!
> info leaking outta my brain thru the ear canal
> leaves a fresh start to the new day with plenty of room to put more in !
> thats how i can learn something new every day ! LOL !



Put some ear plugs in ! You may want some of that info ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats a good way to start the day aint it ??



Yes it is ! Beats getting out of the wrong side of bed !


----------



## tbone75

Not suppose to rain today ! But very hot and humid . Guess I can finish mowing grass.


----------



## tbone75

Going to try and knock a couple small trees down today. The tops came out of over the winter right into my yard. Tired of mowing around them. LOL Be nice to get out there before it gets hot,but gots to wait on the body to go. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Only need one saw for this little job , but what one ? LOL 50cc will be plenty of saw.


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure aint no help ! 

If I had the 490 or 5000 plus together I would use one of them , but I am King Slug ! LOL

Guess the Smurafized 350 will do , it hasn't been out in a long time ? And my newish 346XP ! It needs run too !

Sorry Jerry , the Stihls get left behind on this one. LOL

EDIT: Just membered , got a 026 that I haven't tried out yet !! Guess the Smurf saw and the 026 better do this little job. Got to see if I like the 026 ? May want to keep it ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> You guys sure aint no help !
> 
> If I had the 490 or 5000 plus together I would use one of them , but I am King Slug ! LOL
> 
> Guess the Smurafized 350 will do , it hasn't been out in a long time ? And my newish 346XP ! It needs run too !
> 
> Sorry Jerry , the Stihls get left behind on this one. LOL
> 
> EDIT: Just membered , got a 026 that I haven't tried out yet !! Guess the Smurf saw and the 026 better do this little job. Got to see if I like the 026 ? May want to keep it ? LOL



I generally am not a Stihl fan but the 026 is a great unit. They sure are small and compact and handle well.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Demolition/Chop/Concrete saw I worked on Tuesday was taken apart when I came in today. They said it wouldn't start for them and someone took the top cover off, side cover, etc. Shop foreman who is one of the dumbest people ever said it had no spark. I grabbed a plug off the floor from a plate tamp, and told him to hold it. Lit his ass up good! Put the plug back in, no top cover or anything and it fired off. Took it to WOT by grabbing the carb and it cleared... owner of the company was standing there just watching. 

I walked up to my office and he asked me what the problem was with it so I told him, "You got a new saw in on Tuesday afternoon..." 

We get an offer a few times a year to buy 12 - 14" diamond blades for $1600 - $1800 and get a "free" saw. We generally get two a year "Free" just to keep rotating them. Mexicans see a new saw and will do anything to get it including but not limited to: run old saw over, straight gas, flood it, "loose it", etc. They saw new and wanted it... plain and simple. They flooded it and then morons in the shop couldn't clear a flooded saw. 

They call themselves mechanics too... :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

My little job for the day. I hope ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> My little job for the day. I hope ?



See if you had a Gravely bush hog you could get all that over grown grass out of the way making it easier for the slug to slide in to the tree. 

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> See if you had a Gravely bush hog you could get all that over grown grass out of the way making it easier for the slug to slide in to the tree.
> 
> Good luck and have fun!



May find one some day ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> May find one some day ? LOL



How many you want?! Delivery can be arranged for cotton candy asses!! I mean Sparky is taking the truck to get the camper full of saws up there.. may as well some in there for the trip up. :cool2:


----------



## Scooterbum

Boy !!!
You sure can tell when ol' T-bone goes offline, this thing heads for page 2 pretty quick.

Not implying anything or anything................jus' sayin'.........:msp_smile::msp_smile:


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Demolition/Chop/Concrete saw I worked on Tuesday was taken apart when I came in today. They said it wouldn't start for them and someone took the top cover off, side cover, etc. Shop foreman who is one of the dumbest people ever said it had no spark. I grabbed a plug off the floor from a plate tamp, and told him to hold it. Lit his ass up good! Put the plug back in, no top cover or anything and it fired off. Took it to WOT by grabbing the carb and it cleared... owner of the company was standing there just watching.
> 
> I walked up to my office and he asked me what the problem was with it so I told him, "You got a new saw in on Tuesday afternoon..."
> 
> We get an offer a few times a year to buy 12 - 14" diamond blades for $1600 - $1800 and get a "free" saw. We generally get two a year "Free" just to keep rotating them. Mexicans see a new saw and will do anything to get it including but not limited to: run old saw over, straight gas, flood it, "loose it", etc. They saw new and wanted it... plain and simple. They flooded it and then morons in the shop couldn't clear a flooded saw.
> 
> They call themselves mechanics too... :msp_sad:



Face, meet Palm.


----------



## IEL

Time for another day of classes. Atleast I have a carb to rebuild at lunch.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> How many you want?! Delivery can be arranged for cotton candy asses!! I mean Sparky is taking the truck to get the camper full of saws up there.. may as well some in there for the trip up. :cool2:



Don't you go letting him use that truck !! 

May just weld the 2 campers together ! He won't be able to pull both ! :msp_razz:

Could put them side by side , then just stitch them together ! 

Run letric out there and have heat or AC ! 

Nah , got my nice cool in the summer and warm in the winter shop now ! LOL And I will have room to work now !

Think I will move my loading stuff out there so I can leave it all set up. Right now it has to share the bench with the saws. LOL 
Don't shoot that much any more,use to almost every day. I am sure the neighbors are happier now ! LOL
At one time I had as much as 42 lbs. of powder for all my loading ! LOL Down to maybe 8 now ? Primers , several thousand , bullets , couple thousand , brass & empty shot shells ???? To many to count. LOL Stihl got lots of everything ! But way way less than I did have. LOL
Got to stay in practice or you get rusty. Like I am now ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Boy !!!
> You sure can tell when ol' T-bone goes offline, this thing heads for page 2 pretty quick.
> 
> Not implying anything or anything................jus' sayin'.........:msp_smile::msp_smile:



Got to do something sitting here on my flippy cap ! LOL

Trying to stay away from flea bay ! LOL

Doing real good at it too ! Haven't posted a new saw in a while ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Not sure how long I can hold out on not getting another saw ? :help:


----------



## tbone75

No saws , but I have bought a few parts. Only cause they went CHEAP ! 55 top end & 2- 350 top ends. LOL 132.00 all together ! Hard to pass that up ! Plus 2 new carbs shipped for 20.00 ! 350 & 025 . Hardly buy the kits for that price !


----------



## tbone75

Now that I may be able to get moving , its getting real hot ! Not so sure I want to chop them trees ? LOL Run the saws , YES ! Like Ron says , I hate brush ! Bout all that crap is !


----------



## tbone75

Seeing how yous SLACKERS down there won't say nuttin , I am going for a walk ! :msp_razz:


----------



## IEL

I feel cad coming on again. I am in saw wihdrawl. And there is nothing good for sale right now..


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Seeing how yous SLACKERS down there won't say nuttin , I am going for a walk ! :msp_razz:



Here we go, off to page 2 again..........uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:


----------



## IEL

Scooterbum said:


> Here we go, off to page 2 again..........uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:



Dont worry, I will keep us up top. Dull class right now.


----------



## IEL

I think I am going to start saving the old mix gas for parts cleaning. Works better than anything else I have found. And much cheaper.


----------



## IEL

Time to say something pointless to keep us up top.


----------



## Scooterbum

My dog don't bark no mo'..........


----------



## AU_K2500

I just dropped my car off to have the tires rotated and balanced, oil changed, and tranny fluid checked and toped off. she asked why i mentioned the tranny fluid and I told her that when we moved out here and I had the car on the trailer i noticed tranny fluid on the oil pan. She says"oooh, well look into that for you" i told her not to worry about it and to just check the fluid but i have a feeling theyre going to "check it out" and try to talk me into a fix i dont need. Maybe it will be an easy fix, but im pretty sure leaking transmission fluid is never a good thing. I dont even know where to start on this stupid trans axle.


----------



## IEL

AU_K2500 said:


> I just dropped my car off to have the tires rotated and balanced, oil changed, and tranny fluid checked and toped off. she asked why i mentioned the tranny fluid and I told her that when we moved out here and I had the car on the trailer i noticed tranny fluid on the oil pan. She says"oooh, well look into that for you" i told her not to worry about it and to just check the fluid but i have a feeling theyre going to "check it out" and try to talk me into a fix i dont need. Maybe it will be an easy fix, but im pretty sure leaking transmission fluid is never a good thing. I dont even know where to start on this stupid trans axle.



Lets hope it isnt too painful.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> I just dropped my car off to have the tires rotated and balanced, oil changed, and tranny fluid checked and toped off. she asked why i mentioned the tranny fluid and I told her that when we moved out here and I had the car on the trailer i noticed tranny fluid on the oil pan. She says"oooh, well look into that for you" i told her not to worry about it and to just check the fluid but i have a feeling theyre going to "check it out" and try to talk me into a fix i dont need. Maybe it will be an easy fix, but im pretty sure leaking transmission fluid is never a good thing. I dont even know where to start on this stupid trans axle.



Remember fluid is CHEAP. Most likely it's just a pan gasket seeping.. no big deal.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Don't you go letting him use that truck !!
> 
> May just weld the 2 campers together ! He won't be able to pull both ! :msp_razz:
> 
> Could put them side by side , then just stitch them together !
> 
> Run letric out there and have heat or AC !
> 
> Nah , got my nice cool in the summer and warm in the winter shop now ! LOL And I will have room to work now !
> 
> Think I will move my loading stuff out there so I can leave it all set up. Right now it has to share the bench with the saws. LOL
> Don't shoot that much any more,use to almost every day. I am sure the neighbors are happier now ! LOL
> At one time I had as much as 42 lbs. of powder for all my loading ! LOL Down to maybe 8 now ? Primers , several thousand , bullets , couple thousand , brass & empty shot shells ???? To many to count. LOL Stihl got lots of everything ! But way way less than I did have. LOL
> Got to stay in practice or you get rusty. Like I am now ! LOL




Reloading stuff is dang near impossible to find right now, well at least around here. I'm scared to see if it'll ever make it back to the shelves. I've been looking for .22LR's for 3 months. I used to keep bricks around just for good measure!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Reloading stuff is dang near impossible to find right now, well at least around here. I'm scared to see if it'll ever make it back to the shelves. I've been looking for .22LR's for 3 months. I used to keep bricks around just for good measure!



There is no ammo to found anywhere right now ! Thanks to Osama ! If you do find any they more than doubled the price ! I always bought .22rf by the case, 5000 rds. LOL No where to be found now or the past 2 years ! And I am getting very low !!


----------



## tbone75

No tree cutting yet, maybe when it cools down later ? Go finish mowing for now.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> There is no ammo to found anywhere right now ! Thanks to Osama ! If you do find any they more than doubled the price ! I always bought .22rf by the case, 5000 rds. LOL No where to be found now or the past 2 years ! And I am getting very low !!



I was ready to get a deep concealment pistol when the Newtown thing happened, as in the next week or two.. just hadn't gotten to it. Overnight that went out the window.... 


Hopefully things settle down and I really think they will. There have been some good battles won lately in favor of gun owner rights. Now to get the government to quit buying all of the ammo.


----------



## Scooterbum

Jimmy in NC said:


> I was ready to get a deep concealment pistol when the Newtown thing happened, as in the next week or two.. just hadn't gotten to it. Overnight that went out the window....
> 
> 
> Hopefully things settle down and I really think they will. There have been some good battles won lately in favor of gun owner rights. *Now to get the government to quit buying all of the ammo.*



The Gov. only bought certain types of ammo.The shortage was created by hoarders, scared and stuff.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Face, meet Palm.



Yeah. But it isn't a Mexican thing........


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> The Gov. only bought certain types of ammo.The shortage was created by hoarders, scared and stuff.



Yep that is the main problem ! Hoarders ! Funny thing is most will never use a 1/4 of it. Scared they won't be able to buy it or osama will tax the living crap out of it.
They ever disarm us, may as well kiss yer azz goodby ! I would rather not be around if they ever try. Going to be very ugly !


Dew break is over !

Back to work !

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

Easy enough to find here. The gun shops shelves are full.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Easy enough to find here. The gun shops shelves are full.





Quit bragging. 


Jimmy


----------



## IEL

Any thoughts on how hard it is to hand sharpen square ground chains?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Any thoughts on how hard it is to hand sharpen square ground chains?



No idea , never had any ?


----------



## Scooterbum

IEL said:


> Any thoughts on how hard it is to hand sharpen square ground chains?



Master-mind-dude sent me one of his slicked up square grinds I'm gonna try this weekend.Then I get to try and sharpen one to match. Should be fun to learn.


----------



## tbone75

Just finished all the mowing,good thing I don't trim ! Took right at 6gal. of gas this time ! Always takes more when it gets high. And it was HIGH !

How does riding around in circles on a mower make you tired ? LOL

Maybe the same way sitting on my azz running a overhead crane ? Only job I ever had that could make me sweat sitting on my azz in a ACed cab !! Little nerve racking at times ! LOL Swinging around 40,000 lb coils of steel wasn't bad. The maintenance lifts were the beach ! Had to be so very careful ! Trying to watch all the people working so close to moving things ! And not hit anyone that usually wasn't paying attention !! One little tap from that block hanging there will put some serious hurt on a person !


----------



## dancan

John ......... Hoarders .........Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## dancan

If my lawn needed more than a gallon th mow I'd be plantin trees so I could cut them with a chainsaw .
6 gallons , Get jimmy to start droppin off the left over pave .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John ......... Hoarders .........Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Just saws DanCan't !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If my lawn needed more than a gallon th mow I'd be plantin trees so I could cut them with a chainsaw .
> 6 gallons , Get jimmy to start droppin off the left over pave .



I planted lots of trees ! Dang deer ate them ! I gave up !


----------



## tbone75

This new mower is way better on fuel than the big Cub was ! That POS took darn near 10gal. to do it all !

It was a 60" deck,the new one is 54".


----------



## tbone75

Rain locker time ! Can't take the smell and itch no mo !


----------



## R1!

tbone75 said:


> This new mower is way better on fuel than the big Cub was ! That POS took darn near 10gal. to do it all !
> 
> It was a 60" deck,the new one is 54".



Pics or it didn't happen.
10 gals to mow the lawn, you do realize that throwing twin turbos on a mower isn't normal!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Just saws DanCan't !



Hmmmmmm

Posts # 94655 # 94663 # 94751 within the last 24 hours :tongue2:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmmmmm
> 
> Posts # 94655 # 94663 # 94751 within the last 24 hours :tongue2:



If you was paying attention you would have seen I don't have all that stuff no mo ! Dang Nadian ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

R1! said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 10 gals to mow the lawn, you do realize that throwing twin turbos on a mower isn't normal!!



If I had them I would ! LOL It was cause it had a 20hp Kohler Magnum engine, real POS motor ! Maybe a little underpowered for that tractor and 60" deck ? LOL New one has a 26hp Briggs and 54" deck.


----------



## dancan

But you stihl had plenty LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> But you stihl had plenty LOL



Its not hording when your using it all up ! :msp_razz:

Wish I had horded some of it now ! :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

HEY !!!

will you guys be quiet !!!

I'm killing trees and i cant hear them scream !! 

bringing out my new favorite,,372 BB ported


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HEY !!!
> 
> will you guys be quiet !!!
> 
> I'm killing trees and i cant hear them scream !!
> 
> bringing out my new favorite,,372 BB ported



Bet that sucker runs good !

I can't kill these,they already dead ! I just get to knock them down ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Found another broke off tree , down my path to the creek. Not real sure I will get to them today ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sorry Dan,..I did not take your advice. Bought the big T. Now I guess I will know what owning a Husquee is like......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry Dan,..I did not take your advice. Bought the big T. Now I guess I will know what owning a Husquee is like......LOL



Who you tryin to chit ? We know you got HUSKYS ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> HEY !!!
> 
> will you guys be quiet !!!
> 
> I'm killing trees and i cant hear them scream !!
> 
> bringing out my new favorite,,372 BB ported



Save us a tenderloin!!!!!!

Hey Ron


----------



## dancan

A "T"2wd might be just fine , never seen one of them .


----------



## dancan

Tanaka = >Husquee


----------



## SawTroll

Seems to be the right time to start a fight, as not much is going on - but I guess not! :yoyo:


Btw, the TV just told me that "Jack the ripper" died in the US in 1927, after murdering much more women in the US than he did back in England.......


----------



## dancan

My Shiney 500 and my Eeko 400 will beat your 339 all day long (as long as I can find parts to make them run) .


----------



## Stihl 041S

SawTroll said:


> Seems to be the right time to start a fight, as not much is going on - but I guess not! :yoyo:
> 
> 
> Btw, the TV just told me that "Jack the ripper" died in the US in 1927, after murdering much more women in the US than he did back in England.......



A fund is going on to fly you to the WKY GTG if you will run an 029.......

Hey Nick!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Hows #1 doing this evening?


Looks like jimmy was right. It was the pan gasket and isn't leaking bad as I thought. 

Got the two Poulans tore down. Should be able to get one running. The piston won't last too long but I should be able to run it a while.


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> Seems to be the right time to start a fight, as not much is going on - but I guess not! :yoyo:
> 
> 
> Btw, the TV just told me that "Jack the ripper" died in the US in 1927, after murdering much more women in the US than he did back in England.......



Sure possible ? He stopped in London for some reason ?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hows #1 doing this evening?
> 
> 
> Looks like jimmy was right. It was the pan gasket and isn't leaking bad as I thought.
> 
> Got the two Poulans tore down. Should be able to get one running. The piston won't last too long but I should be able to run it a while.



Pan gasket , easy fix.

Old Poulan piston , not so easy ! Just keep looking , one will turn up.


----------



## tbone75

Back in a few , got to call my oldest. Just checking in. LOL


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> Sure possible ? He stopped in London for some reason ?



Yes, he allegedly went to the US, and killed many more there than he did in London......


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> Yes, he allegedly went to the US, and killed many more there than he did in London......



I have seen a couple shows about him. Most think that is where he went. A sick-o like that didn't just stop for no reason.


----------



## AU_K2500

Well, good news! Things are looking up, seller has agreed to lower selling price to appraised value AND has agreed to pay the allowance for the repairs! Woohoo!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Who you tryin to chit ? We know you got HUSKYS ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Never felt like a Husquee owner before though, they are not my primary saws. The big T is about to become my primary truck.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never felt like a Husquee owner before though, they are not my primary saws. The big T is about to become my primary truck.



You buy a Tundra?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just finished all the mowing,good thing I don't trim ! Took right at 6gal. of gas this time ! Always takes more when it gets high. And it was HIGH !
> 
> How does riding around in circles on a mower make you tired ? LOL
> 
> Maybe the same way sitting on my azz running a overhead crane ? Only job I ever had that could make me sweat sitting on my azz in a ACed cab !! Little nerve racking at times ! LOL Swinging around 40,000 lb coils of steel wasn't bad. The maintenance lifts were the beach ! Had to be so very careful ! Trying to watch all the people working so close to moving things ! And not hit anyone that usually wasn't paying attention !! One little tap from that block hanging there will put some serious hurt on a person !



Now add 25 stories to that cranes base, as in tower crane, and lift 14'X 24' precast concrete panels up from ground level when the wind is blowing 45+. A little pendulum action going on with a 20 ton load on the end of a 250' long X 1" steel cable, don`t want anyone near that load.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> You buy a Tundra?



Yeppers.


----------



## SawTroll

AU_K2500 said:


> Well, good news! Things are looking up, seller has agreed to lower selling price to appraised value AND has agreed to pay the allowance for the repairs! Woohoo!!!



What does that have to do with Jack the Ripper? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

SawTroll said:


> What does that have to do with Jack the Ripper? :hmm3grin2orange:



Jack sh......well you know.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeppers.



Jerry bought a ToJo ? Weren't specting that ! LOL Sound like good trucks ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry bought a ToJo ? Weren't specting that ! LOL Sound like good trucks ?



Three of my close friends have them, two guys I know very well also have them, all of them wouldn`t give them up or do without one again.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now add 25 stories to that cranes base, as in tower crane, and lift 14'X 24' precast concrete panels up from ground level when the wind is blowing 45+. A little pendulum action going on with a 20 ton load on the end of a 250' long X 1" steel cable, don`t want anyone near that load.....LOL



I will pass on that chit ! LOL I was plenty high nuff ! I did like running the OLD thing. Made in the late 1800s ! Been updated several times. LOL
Ran a remote control some too, lot harder to control. Everything acted much slower than cab operated.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well, good news! Things are looking up, seller has agreed to lower selling price to appraised value AND has agreed to pay the allowance for the repairs! Woohoo!!!



Sounding much better Sparky ! Hope you get it !


----------



## tbone75

I was just hosing the mower off. Seen something I didn't see before ! Got a HUSKY sticker on it ! And a Craftsman sticker too ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Didn't knock them trees down today , just couldn't get going enough. Least I got the dang grass mowed for a few days ! Hope I can get to it before it gets so high again. So much faster and easier when its not a foot tall ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

How many tress did ya kill today Ron ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Didn't knock them trees down today , just couldn't get going enough. Least I got the dang grass mowed for a few days ! Hope I can get to it before it gets so high again. So much faster and easier when its not a foot tall ! LOL



I tipped 55 trees over at the Chopsticks building site yeasterday evening, cut up two truckloads of firewood this evening and brought it home. The Yeller saw has seen all the action.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I tipped 55 trees over at the Chopsticks building site yeasterday evening, cut up two truckloads of firewood this evening and brought it home. The Yeller saw has seen all the action.



I need to get my yeller saw going to play with !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I need to get my yeller saw going to play with !



Yes you do, I was going to run some of the Stihl 026`s but the Pioneer Partners were whining to get out and run...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes you do, I was going to run some of the Stihl 026`s but the Pioneer Partners were whining to get out and run...LOL



Going to do a vac test on this other crankcase before I start swapping parts ! 

Got most everything to put the 490 together too.

Be fun to try them both at the same time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Going to do a vac test on this other crankcase before I start swapping parts !
> 
> Got most everything to put the 490 together too.
> 
> Be fun to try them both at the same time.



I will buy the leaking crankcase if you want to part with it. I have some NOS parts I would like to bolt onto another set of cases, think 323.


----------



## tbone75

Suppose to start raining tomorrow afternoon , maybe I can get back to some saws. Got to fix that Stihl whacker first. Guessing coil , won't run when it gets hot ? Only a couple years old ! FS80R


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will buy the leaking crankcase if you want to part with it. I have some NOS parts I would like to bolt onto another set of cases, think 323.



OK , I will save you one of them !


----------



## tbone75

OL picked another quart of berries tonight ! But forgot ice cream ! Guess I will wait till tomorrow for them. :msp_razz:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OL picked another quart of berries tonight ! But forgot ice cream ! Guess I will wait till tomorrow for them. :msp_razz:



Strawberries and vanilla icecream,.yummmmmmmmmmmy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!



Hey uncle Rob, how`s things?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!



Hey Rob !

Hows it going ?


----------



## tbone75

Hope the coons and possums hurry up ! I am bout to call time ! LOL

Amazing how many berries I get pout of that little 8' square patch !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hope the coons and possums hurry up ! I am bout to call time ! LOL
> 
> Amazing how many berries I get pout of that little 8' square patch !


 Nearing Time for me as well, another long day again tomorrow.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey Rob! Haven't talked to you in forever.


----------



## tbone75

Guess them critters can wait till I get back in a couple hrs. LOL

Nite fellers !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess them critters can wait till I get back in a couple hrs. LOL
> 
> Nite fellers !



Nite John.

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey. What'd I say. 

Everybody left!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Not me but bedtime for me now. Later



Sent from my iPhone using My Fingers


----------



## Stihl 041S

Where's lieutenant DAN??


----------



## dancan

Right hear , have my coffee in hand .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan. 

Hope your day goes well. 

Got to hit the hay.


----------



## dancan

Nite Rob , say hi to the ZZZzzzzZZZlakerz .


----------



## Cantdog

Supposed to be in the 90's here today....80's yesterday....frost warnings the night before!! Not much of a chance to acclimate!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Oh thank the merciful lord, its Friday.....


----------



## dancan

Had this Chinee Poolan owner in yesterday for a vehickle inspection .
Since I thot this was disrespectful to trout fisherman and other people we spent a little extra time lookin at the car .
He got a red X in every column , out of service LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan,..you want any more white birch? Got two nice pieces off the lot I just cleared, I can drop it off if you want it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Oh thank the merciful lord, its Friday.....



Wish it wasn`t,..need another day in this week.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Oh thank the merciful lord, its Friday.....



And think...Monday it gets going wide open!




Jimmy


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wish it wasn`t,..need another day in this week.



Granted another day in the work week to get some pressing things done would be great. But when is there ever enough time in a work week....this has been a week for the books. Glad its over.


----------



## dancan

Ayup on the birch .


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> And think...Monday it gets going wide open!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



I'm ready for it. They've already thrown everything in my lap. It was just meant to be "official" on Monday. 

My file drawer went from empty to full in the amount of time it took for Jessica to carry all of my soon to be customer files to my desk......lol. Only about 100-150 emails each day.....should start increasing in the next week.


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Ayup on the birch .



If only you were closer. Could have given you some of that Osage orange or Bodark they were perfect for fence posts. Never rot. Bugs don't eat it. One of the hardest native north american woods. Cut so much out of that yard it wasnt even funny.


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..................................

yestday let a friend take a couple of maples in the yard....
i got WAY to much wood,,some is starting to rot on me already.
he will let it wilt after he splits it 

got an oak and he poplar he will be taking also..

70 yr old fella loves the baby kita


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Finally the last day of the week. I am picking up some walnut shell media for blasting old saws for restoration. That should work real nice. If one of the places I applied at hires me, Im picking up a new texas blaster pressure sandblaster. That will be so much nicer than this chinese siphon POS.....


Got some good deals last night. A nice snap-on 1/2 inch ratchet, wiss tin snips, some assorted open ends (MAC, proto, westward) And a few nice screw drivers. $20 for the lot. :msp_scared: The ratchet is flawless, and easily worth 4x what I payed for the lot. Going back to the place for another socket set, and some more open ends.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Yyaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..................................
> 
> yestday let a friend take a couple of maples in the yard....
> i got WAY to much wood,,some is starting to rot on me already.
> he will let it wilt after he splits it
> 
> got an oak and he poplar he will be taking also..
> 
> 70 yr old fella loves the baby kita



70 years old? He must feel young standing next to you.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> 70 years old? He must feel young standing next to you.



:msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> 70 years old? He must feel young standing next to you.



Ouch ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Scooterbum

Slept all night for a change. First time in over 4 months. Talk about energy............

Gonna hit 90 here today.


----------



## tbone75

Guess its morning , sure feel like it.

No critters last night ?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Slept all night for a change. First time in over 4 months. Talk about energy............
> 
> Gonna hit 90 here today.



Bet that makes ya feel real good !

I forgot what that is like. LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Picked up a boat the other day.
E150 conversion with 123K on it. 
The old man that had it kept it in pristine shape and I got it for a song because the trannie was bad.
Turned out the kick down arm was off at the carb,1 washer and a piece of tie wire and it was fixed.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Scooterbum said:


> Picked up a boat the other day.
> E150 conversion with 123K on it.
> The old man that had it kept it in pristine shape and I got it for a song because the trannie was bad.
> Turned out the kick down arm was off at the carb,1 washer and a piece of tie wire and it was fixed.



Woohoo!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Picked up a boat the other day.
> E150 conversion with 123K on it.
> The old man that had it kept it in pristine shape and I got it for a song because the trannie was bad.
> Turned out the kick down arm was off at the carb,1 washer and a piece of tie wire and it was fixed.



Love them easy fixes !!


----------



## Scooterbum

Got it to take the little one camping. Going through this all a second time is a little easier. She turns 5 today.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Got it to take the little one camping. Going through this all a second time is a little easier. She turns 5 today.



Wish her happy birthday for us !


----------



## Scooterbum

*Gonna brag a little*

Making a fisherman out of her and helping me with the 6X6. Can we say Tomboy?

View attachment 297955
View attachment 297956


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Wish her happy birthday for us !



Will do. Went down to the house a bit ago and she was on the bed with a bunch of peeps we just hatched 2 weeks ago. She'll spend a couple hours each morning with them.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Making a fisherman out of her and helping me with the 6X6. Can we say Tomboy?
> 
> View attachment 297955
> View attachment 297956



Nice fish ! Small mouth ?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Will do. Went down to the house a bit ago and she was on the bed with a bunch of peeps we just hatched 2 weeks ago. She'll spend a couple hours each morning with them.



Your teaching her very well ! LOL And you can see how much she is enjoying it ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Yeah the smallmouths were coming off the beds. 
I had visions of it hittin' the grille but she slipped it back in the water.
Gotta work on that !!


----------



## tbone75

I got to find a way to get moving faster in the mornings ! Didn't use to take this long ? Found another small tree that needs to come down. That make 4 right around the house. Just can't do it when its 90 out there ! Its already 80 now !
T-Storms this afternoon and the next several days. Real nasty storms out West headed this way.

Also have a bunch of 13' Poplar boards to go pick up for shelves.12" to 16" wide stuff ! But no where to put them inside ! LOL Traded a MS180 for a big pile of them ! LOL 

Guess I need to gut that camper ASAP then fix the floor ! Better level it up today before I start on that. 

Sparky will have to wait a while before he tries to sneak it out of here. LOL Better find a bigger truck too ! By the time I fill it up,gonna be real heavy ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Yeah the smallmouths were coming off the beds.
> I had visions of it hittin' the grille but she slipped it back in the water.
> Gotta work on that !!



Yep better work on that ! Them is good eating ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

A 2lb smally is about as good as it gets around here. I know they get way bigger down your way ! 5lb large mouth is a big one around here. Down your way 8-10 is bout average. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Gonna see if a few laps around the house helps ?


----------



## Scooterbum

You watch that heat buddy. High temps and humidity don't mix too well.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> You watch that heat buddy. High temps and humidity don't mix too well.



Yep , its nasty out there already.


----------



## tbone75

So much for tree chopping , just to hot out there already !

Guess I will try something else. LOL


----------



## tbone75

OL is out hitting the yard sales with her folks,just called. She found a Husky 254XP for 50.00 , yep I got it ! LOL Guy also has a 10 ton winch for 150.00 ? Good price,but she don't have enough cash on here ! LOL May just have to run over there and get that ?

Told her to put a deposit on the winch. LOL I could pull some logs with that !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I got to find a way to get moving faster in the mornings ! Didn't use to take this long ? Found another small tree that needs to come down. That make 4 right around the house. Just can't do it when its 90 out there ! Its already 80 now !
> T-Storms this afternoon and the next several days. Real nasty storms out West headed this way.
> 
> Also have a bunch of 13' Poplar boards to go pick up for shelves.12" to 16" wide stuff ! But no where to put them inside ! LOL Traded a MS180 for a big pile of them ! LOL
> 
> Guess I need to gut that camper ASAP then fix the floor ! Better level it up today before I start on that.
> 
> Sparky will have to wait a while before he tries to sneak it out of here. LOL Better find a bigger truck too ! By the time I fill it up,gonna be real heavy ! LOL



I'll have to order up those air lift air bags for him! 



tbone75 said:


> OL is out hitting the yard sales with her folks,just called. She found a Husky 254XP for 50.00 , yep I got it ! LOL Guy also has a 10 ton winch for 150.00 ? Good price,but she don't have enough cash on here ! LOL May just have to run over there and get that ?



Go ahead and put that winch in the trailer too please! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Guess my saw dry spell is over. LOL Said he has some kind of Mac there too. NAH ! LOL She has no idea what model it is.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'll have to order up those air lift air bags for him!
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and put that winch in the trailer too please! :hmm3grin2orange:



Better put a big block in that truck too ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Now I need a trailer to go with that winch ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Guess my saw dry spell is over. LOL Said he has some kind of Mac there too. NAH ! LOL She has no idea what model it is.



You are the winner of a $20 MiniMac! 



tbone75 said:


> Better put a big block in that truck too ! LOL



Hey I haven't blown it yet. 21' enclosed trailer to TN and back over the NC mountains at 70 MPH with the contents of a house in there including all major appliances. It moves on pretty good!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Now I need a trailer to go with that winch ! LOL



If it is 10 Ton you will... probably a 10,000 lb winch. Either way it'll look nice in the bed of the fire truck when Sparky delivers it back!


----------



## AU_K2500

Got to put the connecting rod back on the crank this evening. Best trick I ever learned on AS. Layer of grease on the rod and the cap. Put half the needle bearings on one and the other half on the other. Then gently put them around the crank and tighten down the cap bolts.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> If it is 10 Ton you will... probably a 10,000 lb winch. Either way it'll look nice in the bed of the fire truck when Sparky delivers it back!



My FIL has a 60 something ladder truck. Super nice shape ! Hes a retired fireman. LOL Just his toy. LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Got to put the connecting to back on the crank this evening. Best trick I ever learned on AS. Layer of grease on the rod and the cap. Put half the needle bearings on one and the other half on the other. Then gently put them around the crank and tighten down the cap bolts.



Wait till you get into a 009 or 021 with needle bearings ! Grease is the only way ! I have did 2 of them,PITA !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Wait till you get into a 009 or 021 with needle bearings ! Grease is the only way ! I have did 2 of them,PITA !



This poulan is tough. The crank is in the case, the top is fairly open but the intake port is probably 1"x2". Had to do it on a Mac before. I was glad when I had it done!


----------



## tbone75

This is the weekend for yard sales. This is the State Rt 40 yard sales,goes all across Ohio & Indiana , maybe more ?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> This poulan is tough. The crank is in the case, the top is fairly open but the intake port is probably 1"x2". Had to do it on a Mac before. I was glad when I had it done!



That a old sand cast ? I got one ,but it don't need much to run.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> My FIL has a 60 something ladder truck. Super nice shape ! Hes a retired fireman. LOL Just his toy. LOL



Ohh that sound like lots of fun! Every time I refer to my truck as "The Fire Truck" no one wonders which one it is!


----------



## tbone75

I may just have to hit some yard sales ? Long as the rain holds off ?


----------



## tbone75

Hoping for another call from the OL ? Nuttin yet . :msp_sad:


----------



## IEL

I think my saw budget will go away this weekend. There are a bunch to mechanics tools for sale locql, I am hoping to get a few more ratchets, more sockets, and open ends. I am going to need more tool boxes soon? My cabinet is already over full, and my tool box is almost full.


----------



## tbone75

So far its been a wasted day. Stihl haven't got off my flippy cap ! So much I need to do,but can't get going.

Where is DanCan't with that cattle prod ? Put fresh batteries in it too !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I know the feeling. Pull a Dew out and sit back...


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> That a old sand cast ? I got one ,but it don't need much to run.



Yep. Sure am glad I got two of them. Im having to rob Paul....a lot.


----------



## AU_K2500

or was it Peter? lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Yep. Sure am glad I got two of them. Im having to rob Paul....a lot.



Neat old things , but super heavy ! 

Got this little Pioneer with a bow on it,really want to get it running to try out.

Had a Stihl I could have tried ? Maybe a good thing I didn't ? :msp_w00t:

Nah , its got a good home now. LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> or was it Peter? lol



Sure it wasn't Tarzan ?

Grape Ape ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I know the feeling. Pull a Dew out and sit back...



Been doin that , not working fer chit ! LOL

Maybe a bottle of Patrone Silver ? :msp_w00t: Use to like that a LOT ! LOL 

Better just stick with the Dew. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Neat old things , but super heavy !
> 
> Got this little Pioneer with a bow on it,really want to get it running to try out.
> 
> Had a Stihl I could have tried ? Maybe a good thing I didn't ? :msp_w00t:
> 
> Nah , its got a good home now. LOL



what model Pioneer is it?

No, i dont want it. Just curious


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Been doin that , not working fer chit ! LOL
> 
> Maybe a bottle of Patrone Silver ? :msp_w00t: Use to like that a LOT ! LOL
> 
> Better just stick with the Dew. LOL



I can't get motivated to do much today here at the office. Dunno why..


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> what model Pioneer is it?
> 
> No, i dont want it. Just curious



Don't member ? Would have to go look.

No worries , ya aint gettin it ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> I can't get motivated to do much today here at the office. Dunno why..



shouldnt you be out buying streamers and ballons and cake and stuff?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I can't get motivated to do much today here at the office. Dunno why..



Its FRIDAY !!


----------



## tbone75

Ya got me Sparky ! Gots to go look now ! :msp_angry:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Ya got me Sparky ! Gots to go look now ! :msp_angry:



You know how i know you have too many saws?


----------



## tbone75

F 100 ?


----------



## tbone75

The kid I got wood from just stopped wanting to borrow a grinder. Sorry I don't loan out my tools ! I see how they treat there saws ! NO WAY !! LOL
Wanted to use it to cut the exhaust off a truck ? Told him use a hack saw !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> shouldnt you be out buying streamers and ballons and cake and stuff?



If I am I'll just take the beating for being wrong when I get home. She can't make up here mind...



tbone75 said:


> The kid I got wood from just stopped wanting to borrow a grinder. Sorry I don't loan out my tools ! I see how they treat there saws ! NO WAY !! LOL
> Wanted to use it to cut the exhaust off a truck ? Told him use a hack saw !



Lazy kids these days!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> If I am I'll just take the beating for being wrong when I get home. She can't make up here mind...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy kids these days!



Only take 2 mins. to cut it off ! Could be a little hard to get in there,but I could always mange. LOL

Said it was for his brother.Real likely,he don't have anything to drive. Just his Dads truck.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> F 100 ?



You can see the old Pioneer 750 Adam got for me in that pic. 


Nope aint touched it either. LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> So far its been a wasted day. Stihl haven't got off my flippy cap ! So much I need to do,but can't get going.
> 
> Where is DanCan't with that cattle prod ? Put fresh batteries in it too !



Have 2 spam samiches with 2 RedBullz followed by a MonsterEnergee drink instead of the Dew , works every time LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Have 2 spam samiches with 2 RedBullz followed by a MonsterEnergee drink instead of the Dew , works every time LOL



Spam !! YUMMY !!


----------



## tbone75

Could have some wood chuck stew ! One was just dumb nuff to show just its head ! LOL Can't believe one would come out when its 88 deg. ?? 
Won't do that again ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

The old Sand Cast were some neat saws. Looking forward to time to play with the K100 I picked up.


----------



## tbone75

Can't have the Buzzards going hungry ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

He heard you were stuck on your flippy cap... he was wrong.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> The old Sand Cast were some neat saws. Looking forward to time to play with the K100 I picked up.



I don't even want to pick it up , let alone use it ! :msp_ohmy:

I do want to hear it run ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> He heard you were stuck on your flippy cap... he was wrong.



I was on my way for another dew and a frozen Reese's cup ! Just happen to look out the front window. LOL 

Had them trying to dig holes in my front yard before ! They got a hay field just across the fence ! Must like a mowed yard ?
Been many of them try ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I thot he was looking for 911 ............ I'll pre-dial 411 for him next time .


----------



## tbone75

Think the most I have got in a year was 16 , all in my yard !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I don't even want to pick it up , let alone use it ! :msp_ohmy:
> 
> I do want to hear it run ! LOL



Watching Sawmandave run a sand cast with a bow is a treat. He's grown up in the woods and been there his whole life. He can squeeze every bit out of one and put on a heck of a show doing it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Making a fisherman out of her and helping me with the 6X6. Can we say Tomboy?
> 
> View attachment 297955
> View attachment 297956



Talk about flashback. I raised my daughter alone. 

Thanks for the smiles Scoot.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It`s a heatwave out there,..but I got to go cut up some more wood, keep a couple long pieces for Dan....


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I don't even want to pick it up , let alone use it ! :msp_ohmy:
> 
> I do want to hear it run ! LOL



Ill let you hear it....over the phone.....after i get it running for you.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> It`s a heatwave out there,..but I got to go cut up some more wood, keep a couple long pieces for Dan....



Ayup , over 65 ..... Heat wave .

I guess I'll go get some maters to transplant .


----------



## roncoinc

95 deg and cutting up trees with a 394 with a 36 in bar...

i think i forgot to take my med's this mornin ??

or am i always this crazy ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> 95 deg and cutting up trees with a 394 with a 36 in bar...
> 
> i think i forgot to take my med's this mornin ??
> 
> or am i always this crazy ??



You need more or better meds.......

Hey Ron.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 95 deg and cutting up trees with a 394 with a 36 in bar...
> 
> i think i forgot to take my med's this mornin ??
> 
> or am i always this crazy ??



Guess I am smarter than you , I didn't go cut nuttin ! :msp_w00t: It only got up to 89 here.


----------



## dancan

Or ...... No need for the meds , I'm pretty sure some of the stuff is not tested on the adult population to see if there is a real bennifit , they just hope it works LOL

Or ....... The oysters are working .....


----------



## tbone75

Yard sale stuff the OL got me ! 

And , yes it fired right up ! 

Good 20" B&C too !


----------



## tbone75

The OL said the guy had a pile of saws ! So I grabbed her and went back over ! To late,most of them were gone !! All he had left was 3 mini-macs,one 10-10 mac,Homie XL 2,and 2 Craftsman 3.7s . YUK !
Seems she told the guy I had nuff saws ! But she was least laughing. LOL
Asked her why didn't you tell me what else he had ? She said the guy wouldn't shut up long nuff ! LOL 
Its OK I stihl got one and a winch ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Or ...... No need for the meds , I'm pretty sure some of the stuff is not tested on the adult population to see if there is a real bennifit , they just hope it works LOL
> 
> Or ....... The oysters are working .....



They test them on Monkeys !

Ya know , like a Grape Ape ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

The OL did better than you , all you found was discards LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The OL did better than you , all you found was discards LOL



I wanted to go with her , but couldn't move ! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The OL did better than you , all you found was discards LOL



Almost bought a small chipper for 10 bucks. I just don't need it. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Guess I am smarter than you , I didn't go cut nuttin ! :msp_w00t: It only got up to 89 here.



Well,,smarter than me aint worth no big prize fella !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Or ...... No need for the meds , I'm pretty sure some of the stuff is not tested on the adult population to see if there is a real bennifit , they just hope it works LOL
> 
> Or ....... The oysters are working .....



Oh man,,,hope not the oysters !!

the OL just left for the weekend !!!!

and i got carpal tunnel in BOTH wrists !!


----------



## dancan

John call your Doc and ask about the Ratio , time reslease , patch or whatever you call it down there , I sure liked the relief that it gave with non of the Kotten Kandy fuzzyness you get after 45 minutes of taking it , it seemed to continue to last for 48 hrs plus but i'm not sure about their 72hr claim .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,,hope not the oysters !!
> 
> the OL just left for the weekend !!!!
> 
> and i got carpal tunnel in BOTH wrists !!









Oh my !!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,smarter than me aint worth no big prize fella !!



We all know you is way smarter than me ! 




Most times ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Oh my !!!!



Dan,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...................................

you are a sick man,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..................

sick,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

sick,,,,,,,,,,,,,

sicko ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

I'm gonna make a stickey and start a fundraiser for Ron , I'm sure we can raise enough .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John call your Doc and ask about the Ratio , time reslease , patch or whatever you call it down there , I sure liked the relief that it gave with non of the Kotten Kandy fuzzyness you get after 45 minutes of taking it , it seemed to continue to last for 48 hrs plus but i'm not sure about their 72hr claim .



I have asked all these docs about giving me something that would last longer. Not one of them would ! Just upped the dose of what I have ! Keep telling them it wears off to fast ! Takes 2 hrs. to work , then wears off in a hr.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,,hope not the oysters !!
> 
> the OL just left for the weekend !!!!
> 
> and i got carpal tunnel in BOTH wrists !!



Dang it !!!! Got a hundered things I could say , but I would be in band camp ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

I'm beggining to wonder,,,,,,,,,,,
is Dan a ward of the state,,,or province ? or whatever ???
is he actually under constant care and supervision ??
do they actually let someone like him LOOSE in society in canada ??
how can the home he resides in let him loose on a computer when he is obviouselly a danger to society ??
somebody up there please call the authorities and let them know he got loose again !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm gonna make a stickey and start a fundraiser for Ron , I'm sure we can raise enough .



Dan .............................. You is one messed up dude ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I have asked all these docs about giving me something that would last longer. Not one of them would ! Just upped the dose of what I have ! Keep telling them it wears off to fast ! Takes 2 hrs. to work , then wears off in a hr.



They may not really understand what your asking , I didn't know about this stuff till I got it in a care package , never knew it existed , had I known I would have asked for it from the beginning .
It was also the lightest patch available .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm beggining to wonder,,,,,,,,,,,
> is Dan a ward of the state,,,or province ? or whatever ???
> is he actually under constant care and supervision ??
> do they actually let someone like him LOOSE in society in canada ??
> how can the home he resides in let him loose on a computer when he is obviouselly a danger to society ??
> somebody up there please call the authorities and let them know he got loose again !!



Hush ! 


They may send him down here ! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

Ayup , warped LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> They may not really understand what your asking , I didn't know about this stuff till I got it in a care package , never knew it existed , had I known I would have asked for it from the beginning .
> It was also the lightest patch available .



I will ask soon as I go see him again !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hush !
> 
> 
> They may send him down here ! :msp_scared:



I dont think so,,,his picture is probly pretty famouse,,specially at the border !!


----------



## tbone75

The rain just let loose , big time ! Had to shut the house up and turn on the AC !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dont think so,,,his picture is probly pretty famouse,,specially at the border !!



That is just if he gets across the border,they won't let him back in !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I will ask soon as I go see him again !



It may not be the cure all for you but the care package was from someone who suffers from chronic pain issues and is schooled up on some stuff .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It may not be the cure all for you but the care package was from someone who suffers from chronic pain issues and is schooled up on some stuff .



I am to the point , I will try ANYTHING !


----------



## dancan

I have a spare if you make it across .... I might not try to cross ....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I have a spare if you make it across .... I might not try to cross ....



You would never get back across ! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

Ah,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

the end of another day in paradise ... 

Living in the consistantlly rated best place to live in north america is just to dang enjoyable sometimes..

after running some saws cutting wood with my 70yr old friend he said the 394 was a young man's saw,,the 372BB seems the best all around..











relocated the small outside freezer off the deck under the grill..
had bottles of water and a 18 pack and a 12 pack chilling in there today... 
the grill did two 1/2 chickens low and slow with smoke for supper..








then enjoyed on the deck poolside at the patio set...










Then got to watch scantilly clad wimmin float around the pool . 














going to be over 90 deg for the next couple of days so heaven will be around for awhile .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That is just if he gets across the border,they won't let him back in !



NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


that would trap him down here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Sure see the "Blow Up" theme in the pool .........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ah,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> the end of another day in paradise ...
> 
> Living in the consistantlly rated best place to live in north america is just to dang enjoyable sometimes..
> 
> after running some saws cutting wood with my 70yr old friend he said the 394 was a young man's saw,,the 372BB seems the best all around..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> relocated the small outside freezer off the deck under the grill..
> had bottles of water and a 18 pack and a 12 pack chilling in there today...
> the grill did two 1/2 chickens low and slow with smoke for supper..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then enjoyed on the deck poolside at the patio set...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then got to watch scantilly clad wimmin float around the pool .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to be over 90 deg for the next couple of days so heaven will be around for awhile .



Where is DCD and the naked wimin ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ah,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> the end of another day in paradise ...
> 
> Living in the consistantlly rated best place to live in north america is just to dang enjoyable sometimes..
> 
> after running some saws cutting wood with my 70yr old friend he said the 394 was a young man's saw,,the 372BB seems the best all around..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> relocated the small outside freezer off the deck under the grill..
> had bottles of water and a 18 pack and a 12 pack chilling in there today...
> the grill did two 1/2 chickens low and slow with smoke for supper..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then enjoyed on the deck poolside at the patio set...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then got to watch scantilly clad wimmin float around the pool .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to be over 90 deg for the next couple of days so heaven will be around for awhile .




I don`t see DCD in the pool.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Where is DCD and the naked wimin ?



Duirnit,..John beat me to it....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Deck looks good Ron !


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Snafu ?? only one ??  wich one ??
> 
> And theres Jim,,lives by some of the best fishing in NA..
> giant walleyes out of lake ontario..
> chinnook salmon up to 30lbs.
> steelhead trout over 15lbs.
> brown trout over 20lbs.
> rainbow trout over 16lbs.
> atlantic salmon,,etc....



You got the fishin right for sure, the snafu is the one on the 268 that the intake bolt came lose on me and took out a brand new p+c with it. Should be a different story this time. 

Been going hard the last two days, just got home from work after a 100 mile trip from the last service call. I have two calls they held for me for morning.


----------



## tbone75

Just chased a coon out of the berry patch ! Wasn't expecting one in the rain ! Now I am on coon watch !!


----------



## tbone75

Least for right now I got the berries ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just chased a coon out of the berry patch ! Wasn't expecting one in the rain ! Now I am on coon watch !!



They don`t need raincoats....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They don`t need raincoats....LOL



No , but it will need a bullet proof vest ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> No , but it will need a bullet proof vest ! LOL



Little bandits! I wish I could eat berries. Darn low carb diet.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Little bandits! I wish I could eat berries. Darn low carb diet.



That sucks BAD !


----------



## IEL

Another haul of tools today. I got another 1/2 inch socket sec (vintage craftsman), a craftsman breaker bar that makes my dad's snap on look like a toy (I will get a picture tomorrow), a few vintage craftsman ratchets, a craftsman metal tool box, little blue point wrench, the smallest proto adjustable wrench on earth, some screw drivers, wire strippers, vintage vise grips, and some real nice vintage crecent side cutters. $40 for the lot wasn't too bad. I'm going to another tool sale tomorrow. :msp_thumbsup: Now that I got another tool box, I have a place to put them. Add in the $20 for the pair of wiss aviation snips and snap on 1/2 inch ratchet yesterday, and I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## jimdad07

Just finished paperwork in time to head for bed. Good luck John.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Just finished paperwork in time to head for bed. Good luck John.



Nite JimBob ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> That sucks BAD !



Not really 22lbs later this month it's okay really. Doing biggest loser challange at work and still have 2 more monthsuttahere2: Another 50lbs to go, we'll see how it goes.

nite all


----------



## dancan

All I'm hearin is ZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZ , sounds like the Husquee chearleading section .


----------



## dancan

Hmmmmm, Y'all must be gone to the island with Robin for a MiniMac GTG and to help him push the MiniSuub around .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> All I'm hearin is ZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZ , sounds like the Husquee chearleading section .



YaY Husky! WoooooHoooooo!

Wife's birthday yesterday meant I knew better than to do any saw or shop time yesterday. Did bring home two Stihl demo saw carcasses to make one out of. Then take remnants of another and and the scraps from these to make a second good one. I always have demo saws around! I swear my crew can take them out faster than most! 

Busy day/weekend getting ready to go out of town again. Next weekend for my little brother's wedding. I'm ready for all of this to slow down a bit. 




Jimmy


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hmmmmm, Y'all must be gone to the island with Robin for a MiniMac GTG and to help him push the MiniSuub around .



Not me but I wish. I got to complete the framing up of the garage out in Waverly, just the doors windows and a set of steps left to complete the mission.


----------



## tbone75

Its morning !


----------



## tbone75

The berry snatcher came back , must have forgot his body armor ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Its morning !



Yes it is! Morning' John, Jerry, Dan!




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yes it is! Morning' John, Jerry, Dan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Sure feels like morning ! CRAP ! Who beat my knees and back with the club ? Dan ?


----------



## dancan

Hmmmmmm , dog's got a new chewtow LOL
I've got a Stihl demo saw project somewhere , I should dig it out and see what I need .
Got to go out in a bit , bein' drug around yard sailin , wonder what I'll find ?


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Morning guys.



Morning Jim


----------



## RandyMac

An hour and a half to go, then 10 days off and the PNW GTG.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> An hour and a half to go, then 10 days off and the PNW GTG.



Sounds like a good time ! Have fun !!


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

John, have you considered raccoon traps? They have this one, called a Lil grizz getter. It's a tube with a type of trigger only raccoons can set off. Their curiosity forces them to inspect it, and when they do, they get handcuffed in place, waiting to be shot. Maybe put them next to the berries, just out of reach.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> John, have you considered raccoon traps? They have this one, called a Lil grizz getter. It's a tube with a type of trigger only raccoons can set off. Their curiosity forces them to inspect it, and when they do, they get handcuffed in place, waiting to be shot. Maybe put them next to the berries, just out of reach.



I have a live trap,it works most times. But the cats keep getting in it ! Just easier to watch for them,I am up all hours of the night anyway. LOL

Buzzards were having ground hog for breakfast this morning ! LOL Coon for lunch or dinner. LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas.



Slacker ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Slacker ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Durn right. Wife's dragging me around to some crap this morning......not sure what the plans are this afternoon. Hoping to get to the poulans at some point.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Durn right. Wife's dragging me around to some crap this morning......not sure what the plans are this afternoon. Hoping to get to the poulans at some point.



I am sending my OL yard selling again ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Told her to call if you find another saw ! Or other tools I may like ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

You sure got it good. Sitting at home while the wife goes out and buys you saws.....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Man why can't I be out cutting wood and mowing grass at the same time. Mama says do the money makers 1st- mowing grass and then I get to go cut wood:-(. I wanna run the 034 Super I just won. 

Later today I guess there's shade in the woods. Lol

Morning everyone!



Sent from my iPhone using My Fingers


----------



## IEL

I forsee more sockets, open ends, and ratchets I don't need coming home with me today. :msp_w00t:
Going to the surplus area of the tool store, and more craigslist tool lots.


----------



## tbone75

Doin my usual , sitting on my flippy cap. May get to do something today ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Just got back from spectacular downtown Butner NC. The Chicken Pickin was exactly as entertaining as I thought it would be......


----------



## roncoinc

Got this guy trying to sell me a running 52E for $20,,,,phhtpp.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got this guy trying to sell me a running 52E for $20,,,,phhtpp.



You wouldn't send that to Robin , would ya ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Me and the Buzzards are having lunch. They are having coon and chuck , I am haing hot dogs with mustard and onion. 

Bout the same thing , aint it ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Lawn mowed, dog to vet.....now to get a shirt for the wedding next weekend.

Hey Sparky.....no saws at dinner. I won't be able to out anymore if you do....




Jimmy


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I have a live trap,it works most times. But the cats keep getting in it ! Just easier to watch for them,I am up all hours of the night anyway. LOL
> 
> Buzzards were having ground hog for breakfast this morning ! LOL Coon for lunch or dinner. LOL



I would love to have a coonskin cap....Yes I'm kind of a redneck.. a little. LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

BigDaddyR said:


> I would love to have a coonskin cap....Yes I'm kind of a redneck.. a little. LOL



So your sayin' your name shoulda' been Daniel ???


----------



## Scooterbum

Went to the store and bought a bunch of them Master Blaster- Super Soaker type thingies. Pretty cool compared to the little water pistols of my day.

Little one's never been in a water fight.

Played army commandos all morning.........completely pooped out.........now I just need to dry out.uttahere2:uttahere2:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> So your sayin' your name shoulda' been Daniel ???



Daniels a good name. But I was named after Ricky Nelson. Named after a rock star isn't bad. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Fingers


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Went to the store and bought a bunch of them Master Blaster- Super Soaker type thingies. Pretty cool compared to the little water pistols of my day.
> 
> Little one's never been in a water fight.
> 
> Played army commandos all morning.........completely pooped out.........now I just need to dry out.uttahere2:uttahere2:



Nice. I remember those days with the plastic squirt guns. They were a blast. Blasting people with both hands at once. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Fingers


----------



## Scooterbum

BigDaddyR said:


> Daniels a good name. But I was named after Ricky Nelson. Named after a rock star isn't bad. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Fingers



Sorry, probably before your time. You said coon skin cap and I thought of Daniel Boone.


----------



## dancan

Well , yard sailin was almost a bust , only saws I saw were handsaws and a 10$ Swede saw that is 11$ new till we got to the last stop .
I picked up an original B&D work benck , propane torch with 2 full bottles , a Henkles boning knife , 30 6" lag bolts and an unused wet tile saw for 19$
I just come in from runnin the tile saw , gots muhself 4 nice icecubes in the freezer , 2 granite , 1 quatrz and 1 basalt coolin down in the freezer for a run in some Ballentines tonight


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> I would love to have a coonskin cap....Yes I'm kind of a redneck.. a little. LOL



Use to have one of them back when I was a kid,along with a pet coon ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

My youngest just left,now I am headed to the oldest to visit ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Plus I transplanted 2 dozen maters , some kale , celery , turnips , peppers and put more pole beans in .
Sure am glad I wasn't garage building or tree trimmin in this 85+ day , back to our normal 60's on Monday .


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Sorry, probably before your time. You said coon skin cap and I thought of Daniel Boone.



Oh no, I remember Daniel Boon. Close to before my time, like when I was young and growing up.


----------



## dancan

The Haix seconds connection ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

So much for cutting wood. Have to go to the launramat with the wife because the washer started leaking and I'm waiting for Samsungs people to come out and fix it this week. The kitten bit into a stink bug and it freaked her out so much she leaked all over our bedspread and sheets. GRRRRR. Wanna run that 034S:chainsawguy::chainsawguy:


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> the haix seconds connection ?



pm sent


----------



## jimdad07

"I don't always run Huskys, but when I do, I run them at 40:1"
-Jerry Myers, the most interesting Canadian in the world.


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> "I don't always run Huskys, but when I do, I run them at 40:1"
> -Jerry Myers, the most interesting Canadian in the world.



Rep for that one , best quote of the year so far LOL


----------



## dancan

Daum , I gots to spread it around :msp_angry:


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Daum , I gots to spread it around :msp_angry:



I see him lurking down there Dan, could be good. Have to get Ron next.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> The Haix seconds connection ?



Danner is selling $300 military boots for $79 as of last week. 

Just sayin. 

Hey Dan!!


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> I see him lurking down there Dan, could be good. Have to get Ron next.



Ron's a little miffed that no one chipped in to help buy the inflateable .......

Hey Rob !


----------



## roncoinc

DANG nadians !!!! . :msp_angry:

take off for the day and come home to them havin an orgy i muh pool !!!

smurfette ridin Dancantduck like a horse !!

had to spray em with cold water to get em apart !!

Dan,,iffn ya caint teach yer offspring bettr then thet i may havta let the air outta him !! .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ron's a little miffed that no one chipped in to help buy the inflateable .......
> 
> Hey Rob !



I caint afford to, done spent all my funds on a truck.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> DANG nadians !!!! . :msp_angry:
> 
> take off for the day and come home to them havin an orgy i muh pool !!!
> 
> smurfette ridin Dancantduck like a horse !!
> 
> had to spray em with cold water to get em apart !!
> 
> Dan,,iffn ya caint teach yer offspring bettr then thet i may havta let the air outta him !! .



Daum cold water and shrinkage , thot I was bigger than that LOL


----------



## roncoinc

My 70yr old friend came back today to split the rest of that oak i dropped in the back yard...

95 deg and he ran the splitter for three hours !!

moved the wood by wheelbarrow and stacked it !!

ex marine,,%100 disability rating,,,cancer survivor from agent orange..

one tough old bird for sure,,,one of the few people i look up to..

nice to know there are some real people still left around . 

has a Jred and likes it but likes my modded husky's better 

may havta do a mild port job and muff mod for him...................................................


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Daum cold water and shrinkage , thot I was bigger than that LOL



84 deg water AINT cold !!

dont feel bad,,,shrinkage in nadians is normal 

thank goodness or there would be MORE of you !!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> My 70yr old friend came back today to split the rest of that oak i dropped in the back yard...
> 
> 95 deg and he ran the splitter for three hours !!
> 
> moved the wood by wheelbarrow and stacked it !!
> 
> ex marine,,%100 disability rating,,,cancer survivor from agent orange..
> 
> one tough old bird for sure,,,one of the few people i look up to..
> 
> nice to know there are some real people still left around .
> 
> has a Jred and likes it but likes my modded husky's better
> 
> may havta do a mild port job and muff mod for him...................................................



Now that would be a cool thing to do. It's those kind of guys that I point out to my son and say, "Now that's what a man looks like, so man up!" ESP when he starts whining about a little cut or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Fingers


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Now that would be a cool thing to do. It's those kind of guys that I point out to my son and say, "Now that's what a man looks like, so man up!" ESP when he starts whining about a little cut or something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Fingers



I dont know how old your son is but be carefull pushing role models on him.
pointing out someone and asking him if he notices any traits he would consider worthwhile and verifying them as good traits could be bensficial.
if he admires someone on his own ask why and what about that person he likes and ask what he can do to be more like that..

In native american ( canadian ) (indian) culture the warrior is held in highest esteem as they are the ones that sacrifice for the betterment of the rest of the tribe,as it should be..
helping others over self gain is recognized in most societies is considered as being the best a person can be..


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> I dont know how old your son is but be carefull pushing role models on him.
> pointing out someone and asking him if he notices any traits he would consider worthwhile and verifying them as good traits could be bensficial.
> if he admires someone on his own ask why and what about that person he likes and ask what he can do to be more like that..
> 
> In native american ( canadian ) (indian) culture the warrior is held in highest esteem as they are the ones that sacrifice for the betterment of the rest of the tribe,as it should be..
> helping others over self gain is recognized in most societies is considered as being the best a person can be..



I consider a strong work ethic and perseverance to be very admirable qualities esp in someone of that age who could choose to sit around do nothing if he most likely wanted. I am careful to tell my son he can be anything he wants to be. If he can believe it, he can achieve it. He always finishes the sentence for me. 


Besides I haven't pointed out any drug dealers, pimps, bank robbers or con men lately and said he should aspire to be one.  I'm pretty sure I have his best interest at heart and have told him more than once I'd take a bullet for him if ever needed. He's knows I'm serious.


----------



## dancan

Daum , would you look at that , frozen rocks sink in Ballentines LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> DANG nadians !!!! . :msp_angry:
> 
> take off for the day and come home to them havin an orgy i muh pool !!!
> 
> smurfette ridin Dancantduck like a horse !!
> 
> had to spray em with cold water to get em apart !!
> 
> Dan,,iffn ya caint teach yer offspring bettr then thet i may havta let the air outta him !! .



Best pic of the year ! So far ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My 70yr old friend came back today to split the rest of that oak i dropped in the back yard...
> 
> 95 deg and he ran the splitter for three hours !!
> 
> moved the wood by wheelbarrow and stacked it !!
> 
> ex marine,,%100 disability rating,,,cancer survivor from agent orange..
> 
> one tough old bird for sure,,,one of the few people i look up to..
> 
> nice to know there are some real people still left around .
> 
> has a Jred and likes it but likes my modded husky's better
> 
> may havta do a mild port job and muff mod for him...................................................



Yep , one TOUGH MAN right there !

And yes,fix that saw up for him ! You know he would enjoy it !


----------



## tbone75

I am as tough as any wet egg noodle out there ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am as tough as any wet egg noodle out there ! :msp_w00t:



Wet spaghetti....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wet spaghetti....



Same thing ! LOL


Almost ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Didn't do anything today , but had a great day visiting with my kids and grandson ! 


Maybe I will do something tomorrow ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Didn't do anything today , but had a great day visiting with my kids and grandson !
> 
> 
> Maybe I will do something tomorrow ? LOL



That is productive enough.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is productive enough.



Yep , was a great day ! Don't get as many days like that as I use too. They got busy lives now ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well another day done. Never get everything done...but lots done. Maybe sometime I'll get caught up where I can finish some saws up. 




Jimmy


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Didn't do anything today , but had a great day visiting with my kids and grandson !
> 
> 
> Maybe I will do something tomorrow ? LOL



Good time spent with loved ones is always wel spent. Good for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Fingers


----------



## AU_K2500

Been a good day. Should be an interesting morning in VA tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

Working on muh 268 right now, hope I can clean the cylinder up enough to finish the saw this weekend, I still have wood to cut.


----------



## tbone75

Just plain wore out and didn't do a dang thing !

And the rain just started again. :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Working on muh 268 right now, hope I can clean the cylinder up enough to finish the saw this weekend, I still have wood to cut.



Is that a saw ? I forget what they look like ? :msp_unsure:


----------



## IEL

Pretty good day today. No new tools, but I did get a new top cabinet. I have long since been out of room in my tool cabinet (a 40 year old beech 6 drawer my dad got for christmas when he was 15) And I finally found a bigger one. It even matches. Its a vintage beech 12 drawer, atleast 2-3x as much space. It is a good 6 inches deeper, , and6-8 taller. Before all spaces were stuffed full, new one is less than 1/3 full. I am just cleaning it up, it was covered in paint splatter. (more primer than factory paint) An hour or two with scotchbrigt removed that, using some polishing compound to shine it tomorrow.


And incase your wondering, the old one isnt going anywhere. It is going to live on the shelf, and hopefupy be put to use for extra storage. Who knows, it might be the first tool cabinet for a third generation of my family.


----------



## tbone75

Hope the coons stay home tonight ! I am about to call TIME ! Wore out from doing nothing ?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Is that a saw ? I forget what they look like ? :msp_unsure:



It's a saw that gets to have the case split. I found pieces of the metal keeper for the ball bearings in the crankcase. Probably a good thing I didn't run it any longer than I did, could have been bad for the pin bearings in the lower end of the connecting rod. Oh well, I regret it every time I don't tear the crank case apart.


----------



## Scooterbum

no :coffee::censored:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> no :coffee::censored:



I lost your addy since the last box. 

PM it and I'll send an expresso. 

Coffee is a need more than a want. 

Good luck.


----------



## roncoinc

This place sounds like the exhaust of a steal running..

yup,,more like NOT running..

QUEIT !!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Scooterbum said:


> no :coffee::censored:



Going in for blood work ?


----------



## dancan

On a Sunday ........LOL




I've got an extra couple of pounds if you need some .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> OH MY BERRIES !!!!!!!!!





Said John when he got up ......


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Said John when he got up ......



What berries ???


----------



## dancan

The ones that the critters got of course ...........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Said John when he got up ......



Hope not ,dang Nadian !


----------



## tbone75

Rain today again , but spose to clear up for a few days !


----------



## tbone75

No idea what I will do today ? Just hope its something ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I dunno whats on schedule today either.

that Jred 52E is one of the good models..
stopped back and the price kept going up the more beers he had . 
$40 was last i heard..

Fish and game dept said oyster are open until the end of this month,,may go this afternoon


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dunno whats on schedule today either.
> 
> that Jred 52E is one of the good models..
> stopped back and the price kept going up the more beers he had .
> $40 was last i heard..
> 
> Fish and game dept said oyster are open until the end of this month,,may go this afternoon



Yep , forgot a 52E is a good one ! Should have bought it for 20 bucks ! LOL

Can't you freeze them oysters ? Save some fer later !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep , forgot a 52E is a good one ! Should have bought it for 20 bucks ! LOL
> 
> Can't you freeze them oysters ? Save some fer later !



Yup,,shuck em and they freeze great.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,shuck em and they freeze great.



My Grandma always made oyster dressing for Thanksgiving. Only dressing I would ever eat. LOL 

I did try a breaded oyster once,it was ok. My Brother likes them on the half shell ! YUK !!


----------



## tbone75

Planted a bunch of cukes this year,planning on making pickles ! Love them bread & butter pickles ! Got the stuff to try some dill and sweet pickles too.


----------



## tbone75

Ron you got a recipe for salsa ? OL wants to make some of that too.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Planted a bunch of cukes this year,planning on making pickles ! Love them bread & butter pickles ! Got the stuff to try some dill and sweet pickles too.



I make zuchini pickles,,and relish,,much better.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you got a recipe for salsa ? OL wants to make some of that too.



I got GREAT recipies for salsa,,one of my favorites..


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I got GREAT recipies for salsa,,one of my favorites..



Gonna share or is it like a Stihl pdf , secret ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I make zuchini pickles,,and relish,,much better.



Never had any of that ? The OL make zuchini bread,its real good !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Never had any of that ? The OL make zuchini bread,its real good !



zuchini makes the best relish,,the vegatable stays more firm than cucumber.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Gonna share or is it like a Stihl pdf , secret ?



Aint time of year to make relish yet !!

when the time comes will share..

like i said,,depends on preferance,,have to tweak to taste..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Aint time of year to make relish yet !!
> 
> when the time comes will share..
> 
> like i said,,depends on preferance,,have to tweak to taste..



We will remind you ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I planted a few different kinds of matters this year,even purple ones ! LOL

Matters,onions,green peppers,radishes,cukes.green beans and mellons was all I did this year. Should put out some cabbage !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> We will remind you ! LOL



When you get a chance pick up some white rice flour.
it's not only the best for making gravy but if you like the salsa from the store that has thick sauce you will need it.
i also use some in my relish,,,enuf to make it just a tad thicker,not so much runny watery stuff.
BUT,,,the left over runny watery stuff makes great pickled eggs !! so,, ?? personal choice..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I planted a few different kinds of matters this year,even purple ones ! LOL
> 
> Matters,onions,green peppers,radishes,cukes.green beans and mellons was all I did this year. Should put out some cabbage !



Try some chinese cabbage,,known as Bok Choy ,, or,Pac Choy,,,,makes the best cole slaw in the world !!
can mix it with reg cabbage if prefered..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> When you get a chance pick up some white rice flour.
> it's not only the best for making gravy but if you like the salsa from the store that has thick sauce you will need it.
> i also use some in my relish,,,enuf to make it just a tad thicker,not so much runny watery stuff.
> BUT,,,the left over runny watery stuff makes great pickled eggs !! so,, ?? personal choice..



Love pickled eggs too ! I like them done in beet juice the best. But others stuff is good too !

I will get some white rice flour, get the OL to try in gravy ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Try some chinese cabbage,,known as Bok Choy ,, or,Pac Choy,,,,makes the best cole slaw in the world !!
> can mix it with reg cabbage if prefered..



I will look for some , Mom makes the best cole slaw anywhere !!

Grandma taught her. LOL I always called her Grandma,but she was Moms foster Mom. Only Grandma I ever knew.


----------



## tbone75

I got to find this summer sausage recipe I have,use ground deer for it. A friend from work gave it to me,his FIL was a cook in the Navy, his recipe.
Dam it is good ! Just got to find it ? Takes 3 days to make it. Kneeding it and ref. it for the 3 days,then bake it.


----------



## tbone75

Got Buzzards every where ! LOL 3 different spots around the yard ! 2 places out back and one out front ! Seems I feed them real good ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Seem to be moving around better right now ? Dang I may get something done today !


----------



## dancan

Go count your berries , less of the to count than your saw collection .......


----------



## tbone75

Took the back splash to my SIL yesterday to get cut down. He works at a place that makes and installs granite counter tops. Need to cut it down from 4" to 2-3/4" or move 2 outlets higher. Much easier to just cut it down ! LOL
They just did a Amish house for a TV show. Sounds silly ? But its a show that that goof Valina Ice stars in. LOL You guys may not know him, hes some rapper idjit ! LOL The house they are working on is a real dump ! The counter tops alone were 8,000.00 whole sale ! Why a house like that ? Only thing there are doing is the kitchen ?
They make it look like the star is doing the work. LOL But he does nothing at all ! LOL Suppose to be Amish , but there is electric wiring hid behind the counter tops ! And a generator on the back deck where no one sees it ! LOL Wonder how many others have generators hid ? Suppose to Amish ! LOL They do have phones now ! But there not allowed to have them inside the house,they have little phone booths built out in the yard ! LOL
The town is called Baltic , not real far from me.

The show is a real fake all the way ! LOL Not sure what channel its on ,maybe the DIY network ?

He told me the vanity top I put in the bathroom would have cost 700.00 from them ! Guess 165.00 was dirt cheap ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Got Buzzards every where ! LOL 3 different spots around the yard ! 2 places out back and one out front ! Seems I feed them real good ! LOL



You're not sun bathing are you?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Took the back splash to my SIL yesterday to get cut down. He works at a place that makes and installs granite counter tops. Need to cut it down from 4" to 2-3/4" or move 2 outlets higher. Much easier to just cut it down ! LOL
> They just did a Amish house for a TV show. Sounds silly ? But its a show that that goof Valina Ice stars in. LOL You guys may not know him, hes some rapper idjit ! LOL The house they are working on is a real dump ! The counter tops alone were 8,000.00 whole sale ! Why a house like that ? Only thing there are doing is the kitchen ?
> They make it look like the star is doing the work. LOL But he does nothing at all ! LOL Suppose to be Amish , but there is electric wiring hid behind the counter tops ! And a generator on the back deck where no one sees it ! LOL Wonder how many others have generators hid ? Suppose to Amish ! LOL They do have phones now ! But there not allowed to have them inside the house,they have little phone booths built out in the yard ! LOL
> The town is called Baltic , not real far from me.
> 
> The show is a real fake all the way ! LOL Not sure what channel its on ,maybe the DIY network ?
> 
> He told me the vanity top I put in the bathroom would have cost 700.00 from them ! Guess 165.00 was dirt cheap ! LOL



Cutting granite requires real expensive tools, I have worked on houses that have $17,000. countertops, the cabinets cost $23,000 and the taps + sink another $4,000. Some people have money to burn. Bathroom tub and shower all done in Italin marble, another $35,000.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Go count your berries , less of the to count than your saw collection .......



The OL was up half the night,she was on coon watch ! LOL Never seen any,but it was raining real hard most of the night.


Smart arse Nadian ! Go count your way to short post ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You're not sun bathing are you?



You been hanging around DanCan't too much !

Smart Arse ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cutting granite requires real expensive tools, I have worked on houses that have $17,000. countertops, the cabinets cost $23,000 and the taps + sink another $4,000. Some people have money to burn. Bathroom tub and shower all done in Italin marble, another $35,000.



Not sure why they pick a dump of a house to put all this nice stuff in the kitchen ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> You're not sun bathing are you?



he does kinda look like dead meat eh ?? LOL !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> he does kinda look like dead meat eh ?? LOL !!!



Another wise AZZ this morning !

Smell like dead meat at times. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## IEL

Garden is doing well. Radishes have sprouted, and half the potatoes have poked up through the soil. The cat has been fertilizing the garden... :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Garden is doing well. Radishes have sprouted, and half the potatoes have poked up through the soil. The cat has been fertilizing the garden... :msp_angry:



Radishes just sprouted ? Been eating them for a good 2 weeks ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but smart arses in here , may as well go do sumpin ?

Least till my brain wakes up for some good comebacks ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jimdad07

Good way too much rain last night. Good thing that plow hills the dirt to the center of the garden, makes perfect drainage ditches around the out side of the garden.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good way too much rain last night. Good thing that plow hills the dirt to the center of the garden, makes perfect drainage ditches around the out side of the garden.



Yer Mom ever tell you to go play in the road? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Ok ..................... I did sumpin ! Checked out this Steel whacker,can't find anything wrong with it. Won't run when it gets hot,so I am guessing coil ? I don't have anything close to fitting. Got to go search !

Found one on flea bay I hope will work ? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Yer Mom ever tell you to go play in the road? :msp_rolleyes:



I did that instinctively, same as eating paint chips and playing under power lines.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I did that instinctively, same as eating paint chips and playing under power lines.



Now I understand !


----------



## tbone75

Going to tear into the camper ! It will be fun tearing the hell out of something !


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Going to tear into the camper ! It will be fun tearing the hell out of something !



Are you using a saw? :msp_razz: I bet that 064 would make quick work of the cupboards.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Are you using a saw? :msp_razz: I bet that 064 would make quick work of the cupboards.



But hard on chains!


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> But hard on chains!



I guess hitting a lost fork or frying pan might dull it a bit. Not to mention the dutch ovens. 
The nails won't help either.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> I guess hitting a lost fork or frying pan might dull it a bit. Not to mention the dutch ovens.
> The nails won't help either.



Many chances of hitting metal parts in cabinets, those hardened wood screws are the worst, take a good chain and turn it into trash quickly.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Seem to be moving around better right now ? Dang I may get something done today !



You usin that new Hysqavara fabric moover you got the other day ???


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Many chances of hitting metal parts in cabinets, those hardened wood screws are the worst, take a good chain and turn it into trash quickly.



Got to be careful taking the fridge,stove and a few things out ! That will pay for the shelves I am building in there ! LOL

Got the carpet tore out, not looking to good ! 3/4 of the floor is wet ! 1/4 of it is rotted bad ! Scared to see what the walls are like ?
The fridge in this thing is gas or letric. Stihl in good shape from what I see ? They said everything in it works. Plus the AC unit on top should bring a few bucks ! I the AC unit is around 500.00 new. Fridge , stove,water and crapper tanks , furnace,hot water tank ???
Just getting it all out without hurting anything ? LOL

If all else fails,make a nice dual axle utility trailer ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You usin that new Hysqavara fabric moover you got the other day ???



Not yet ! Got to hook it up to something first ? If the camper becomes a trailer , I will mount it to the front of it !


----------



## tbone75

The camper is a fun job for a Slug with a pry bar ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Be nice if I could put a big fan in there to dry it out , but just to far from the house. Not about to run the gen. just for a fan ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Be nice if I could put a big fan in there to dry it out , but just to far from the house. Not about to run the gen. just for a fan ! LOL



I have stripped them down to the bare steel frames and rebuilt them before, not really worth it but they are still going strong. The one piece roof has been the best upgrade for them.


----------



## roncoinc

No saw work today,,not much of any work today 

over 90 again,,pool up to 88 deg ! 

have to fight for pool time with that dang nadian and his little trollop girl friend ! 

if they do anything not nice in that pool i will REALLY get mad !! :angry2:

to hot to go after oysters today.
cooling down next week,,wil harvest some then..


----------



## IEL

More great tool finds today. A bunch more sockets. Another sabina Ohio mac wrench. Some other assorted tools, another ratchet, nice old torque wrench. A Klein binding wire reel, and the find of the decade. A antique starrett 2-3 inch micrometer, in original box, looks to be almost unused. I would bet it's from the 1920s-1930s. I have never seen another starrett in factory box. To add to the you suck factor, I payed $10... :msp_w00t: The guy said "its not digital, does $10 sound alright?" I know machinists who would give their right nut for this.

Also, when the guy heard I work on saws, he said to leave him my number. He is tired of the $75 an hour shop rate, and says he has a ton of saw and mower work. This should pay for the tools.


----------



## dancan

With what ???


----------



## little possum

tbone75 said:


> Yer Mom ever tell you to go play in the road? :msp_rolleyes:



I was the only grand kid out of 13 to get spanked by Grandma.. I was playin in the road hahah 
Today has been a recovery day. Rough night and longer morning celebrating a buddies birthday


----------



## BigDaddyR

Well got something done, finally. Sheared a scalp wheel off of my Craftsman lawn tractor yesterday and found a replacement at the big box L. It came off 4 times before I smartened up and looked closer at it and realized the shoulder bolt didn't leave enough room for the wheel to spin, my first one replaced. 1/8" shave off of the wheel with the good ole Dremmel and a little Loctite and mowed the lawn after going to the 3 nephews birthday party. Got the 2 acres done just in time as the rain started.

Tbone sounds like you're having fun demoing the camper. Tearing things apart is always fun. Enjoy!


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> More great tool finds today. A bunch more sockets. Another sabina Ohio mac wrench. Some other assorted tools, another ratchet, nice old torque wrench. A Klein binding wire reel, and the find of the decade. A antique starrett 2-3 inch micrometer, in original box, looks to be almost unused. I would bet it's from the 1920s-1930s. I have never seen another starrett in factory box. To add to the you suck factor, I payed $10... :msp_w00t: The guy said "its not digital, does $10 sound alright?" I know machinists who would give their right nut for this.
> 
> Also, when the guy heard I work on saws, he said to leave him my number. He is tired of the $75 an hour shop rate, and says he has a ton of saw and mower work. This should pay for the tools.



Did you tell him you're rate is only $74/hr:hmm3grin2orange: Nice. Tools that pay dividends.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Well got something done, finally. Sheared a scalp wheel off of my Craftsman lawn tractor yesterday and found a replacement at the big box L. It came off 4 times before I smartened up and looked closer at it and realized the shoulder bolt didn't leave enough room for the wheel to spin, my first one replaced. 1/8" shave off of the wheel with the good ole Dremmel and a little Loctite and mowed the lawn after going to the 3 nephews birthday party. Got the 2 acres done just in time as the rain started.
> 
> Tbone sounds like you're having fun demoing the camper. Tearing things apart is always fun. Enjoy!



It is a lot of fun ! LOL But one whole side is rotted out. May have to reframe the windows or take them out ? Floor is drying up some , now that the carpet is gone.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Did you tell him you're rate is only $74/hr:hmm3grin2orange: Nice. Tools that pay dividends.



Tools should pay dividends or at least pay for themselves. Mine make more money than I could earn working for someone else using their tools.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Finally got the last load of wood home off the Chopsticks lot. I will drop your birch off soon Dan.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Finally got the last load of wood home off the Chopsticks lot. I will drop your birch off soon Dan.



Hey Dan.


----------



## tbone75

Everyone go to bed ? I just finished planting a mater plant ! LOL The one I had in the pot was looking bad , so I put it in the ground. Hope it makes it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Everyone go to bed ? I just finished planting a mater plant ! LOL The one I had in the pot was looking bad , so I put it in the ground. Hope it makes it !



Not yet, been out watering the gardens.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Dan.



Hey Rob !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not yet, been out watering the gardens.



Not nuff rain the last week ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Rob !!



Hey John!!!!

Ever try Pink Lady tomatoes ? Made to eat like apples.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not nuff rain the last week ? LOL



No rain at all and the days have been really hot and dry, them plants love lots of water and then long hot sunny days. They grow up to 3" in a day.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!!!
> 
> Ever try Pink Lady tomatoes ? Made to eat like apples.



Never heard of them ? Sounds good ! Yeller ones are my favorite to just eat !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No rain at all and the days have been really hot and dry, them plants love lots of water and then long hot sunny days. They grow up to 3" in a day.



Yep , need lots of water when it stays hot.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Never heard of them ? Sounds good ! Yeller ones are my favorite to just eat !



My landlords dad used to steal them all the time. 

Always had to plant extras. Miss that Ol Phart. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep , need lots of water when it stays hot.



No amount of rain in the forecast either so may have to water every night for a while. I don`t want the soil to dry out cause its harder then to get the water to sink in far enough for the roots to grow down deep enough.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No amount of rain in the forecast either so may have to water every night for a while. I don`t want the soil to dry out cause its harder then to get the water to sink in far enough for the roots to grow down deep enough.



Real pain to till it back up after it gets hard !


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> No amount of rain in the forecast either so may have to water every night for a while. I don`t want the soil to dry out cause its harder then to get the water to sink in far enough for the roots to grow down deep enough.



I put old carpet down the rows and between the plants

Rain gets in. Water stays longer. Less weeding. 

End of year, put carpet in pile when you till. 

Reuse next year. 

And no muddy boots. 

Lord I'm lazy......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I put old carpet down the rows and between the plants
> 
> Rain gets in. Water stays longer. Less weeding.
> 
> End of year, put carpet in pile when you till.
> 
> Reuse next year.
> 
> And no muddy boots.
> 
> Lord I'm lazy......



Collects too many slugs,..sorry John, not you....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Collects too many slugs,..sorry John, not you....LOL



Beer in pie plates.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Collects too many slugs,..sorry John, not you....LOL



Slug killer !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Beer in pie plates.



Drunk slugs ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Beer in pie plates.



Too much trouble and considered alcohol abuse round here...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Drunk slugs ! LOL



Works for all slugs. 

Lol


----------



## tbone75

Just had to have a bowl tonight ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Works for all slugs.
> 
> Lol



Not this one ! LOL Put some Patrone out there ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey Rob!


Sent on the fly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Hey Rick!!!!

Sent sittin on my butt.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jerry!!!! 

Have a good one.


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

Got a lot done today. Built a new work bench to work on Gravelys and other small engine related things, now I can have my shooting bench back. Fixed two Poopin Pros, a 295 Superclean and a Wildthang, bypassed the primer on the Wildthang and cleaned the carb on the 295. Wildthang runs pretty good and cuts pretty good, as for the 295 it leaves a lot to be desired. Also fixed a little two stroke Ryobi tiller for my FIL, new fuel lines and a carb cleaning. Also built a new electrolysis setup for the shop thanks to some info from Jimmy.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

Nice work Jim!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks Rob, Jimmy had suggested more conductors as far as the anodes, what a difference that made. I also added more than one lead for the negative side, it seems to be working much better than it did.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nite Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

Time ! Demo Slug over dooed it ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks Rob, Jimmy had suggested more conductors as far as the anodes, what a difference that made. I also added more than one lead for the negative side, it seems to be working much better than it did.



Surface area seems to work. ;-))


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night T.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Surface area seems to work. ;-))



I took a long piece of 1.25" black iron pipe scrap I had and cut it in half to make the anodes. That way I get twice the surface area of just solid round stock.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Time ! Demo Slug over dooed it ! LOL



Nite John.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Albert King and SRV on PBS right now


----------



## BigDaddyR

Time.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Rick.


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm , ZZZZzzzzzZZZZzzz is all I hear .
Sounds like a fleet of Husuquees hard at work doin what they do best .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hmmmm , ZZZZzzzzzZZZZzzz is all I hear .
> Sounds like a fleet of Husuquees hard at work doin what they do best .



Hey lad. We should start gathering forge parts!!!!

Night Dan!!


----------



## dancan

Funny you mention that , I picked up a solid hunk of iron from the cast iron pirates last week to use as a small anvil 10" long by 8" round .

Knight Rob .


----------



## roncoinc

Texas Triggers video shows Army sniper Ryan Cleckner hit half-mile shot


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Texas Triggers video shows Army sniper Ryan Cleckner hit half-mile shot




That's a "Gitter Done" !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Killer shot!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew....nothing like a damp Monday morning to make me drag ass a morning. 

Got my Gravely fleet washed yesterday for spring cleaning a few months late. Found some issues that need attention but that why I use 35-50 year old mowers! Aso worked on a buddy's Miller welder and then and gendset for him. If I quit working for others...I could get my stuff done but would have no money......I dunno!



Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Texas Triggers video shows Army sniper Ryan Cleckner hit half-mile shot



That is one hell of a shot !


----------



## tbone75

The Buzzards have another possum to eat ! LOL Had another coon out there , but it was to fast ! Must have seen me ?


----------



## tbone75

Only a high of 70 today ! Be a good day to drop them trees , if I can get the body moving ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

The OL is beaching at me ! Asked me why do I over do it every time I do something. LOL 
Told her once I can get going I really hate to stop ! I just keep getting farther behind,never going to get caught up !
Said she is going to put time limits on me !! She is home to watch me now !


----------



## tbone75

Think I finally get my truck back today ! 

Not real sure about what they said was wrong with it ? Said there was a fuse blown that wouldn't let it shift right ?


----------



## tbone75

Don't understand how that would make it run like it had bad gas ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

It is a Ranger isn't it? I wouldn't ask. A mechanic here had one and the sun roof screwed up and it quit charging. Two alternators later he fixed the sun roof issue one day and bamn it was charging again.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> It is a Ranger isn't it? I wouldn't ask. A mechanic here had one and the sun roof screwed up and it quit charging. Two alternators later he fixed the sun roof issue one day and bamn it was charging again.



Yep , 98 Ferd Ranger. Only reason I have a Ferd it was cheap when I needed a truck. LOL My Nephew bought it with a blown motor and wrecked. He fixed it up and needed to sell it. I needed a truck,so I bought the thing. LOL Only needed a bumper and grill & motor. 4x4 with a 4 liter & 4 doors. Nice little truck for a Ferd. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Not really a Ferd guy.. but I'll also be the first to admit they all have strong points and all have weak points. Choose your poison at this point.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Not really a Ferd guy.. but I'll also be the first to admit they all have strong points and all have weak points. Choose your poison at this point.



I am no Ferd guy either ! It was just cheap at the right time. LOL I like my Chevys !
Not sure why I have 3 Ferd trucks ? ............................. Oh yea , CHEAP ! LOL The rolled over Ranger I only bought to help my SIL out. The F150 I bought just to haul wood. Least there all 4x4s , 2x here is useless !


----------



## tbone75

3 hours and stihl not going yet,guess I did over do it yesterday. LOL

But I am getting closer ! Hope to be cutting trees by noon ! 346 & 026 !


----------



## roncoinc

Gotta close the doors now,,just cooked two lbs bacon 

dont need bears walking thru my screen doors !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Gotta close the doors now,,just cooked two lbs bacon
> 
> dont need bears walking thru my screen doors !!



No .................... All you did was warm it up ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well it looks like it's going to be damp around here most of the week. We deserve it after a beautiful week last week and honestly my flowers were looking a bit parched.


----------



## tbone75

Go get him Dan ! Another flower guy !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Gotta close the doors now,,just cooked two lbs bacon
> 
> dont need bears walking thru my screen doors !!



Better watch out....Grape Ape's know how to use door knobs


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No .................... All you did was warm it up ! :msp_scared:



Well,,actually quite a bit warm 

froze 1/2 of it,,was $1 lb for store clearance because old and didnt look right...


----------



## roncoinc

jimmy in nc said:


> well it looks like it's going to be damp around here most of the week. We deserve it after a beautiful week last week and honestly my flowers were looking a bit parched.



oh my flowers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ok the flowers consist of three Lantana (sp?) plants. They pretty much cover one end of the house in the summer and grow so big it makes the bed between the drive and house look full. Seeing as how we are trying to list this house for sale.. I'm all for low maintenance flowers for curb appeal... actually I'm all for green grass everywhere and clip it once a week with the mower... perspective buyers and she who must be obeyed think differently.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Better watch out....Grape Ape's *are learning *how to use door knobs...




Fixed it for you there Sparky!


----------



## IEL

Looks like I may be opening a saw shop soon? One guy says he has a ton of work, and knows people wih more?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Be cautious what you take in at first but have fun with it! It's a good way to stay busy.


----------



## IEL

Jimmy in NC said:


> Be cautious what you take in at first but have fun with it! It's a good way to stay busy.



I like working on saws best, but I can easily do most 4strokes. I have rebuilt enough mowers, tractors, and old engines... I almost have enough tools for 2 mechanics? Finally got a proper vacuum tester yesterday.


----------



## jimdad07

Avoid the non paying customers and do good work, it will work out fine.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Not doubting your ability in the least.. just saying I have to be careful what I take in. Some people just won't pay to fix it proper. I make it VERY clear up front that I'll fix it like it was my own. I don't work for flat rate or have any fixed pricing. My hourly rate is 1/3 the going shop rate in my local area. If they like it, fine. Any issues and I remind them they can take it down the road. Again I think you'll enjoy it. I sure find it relaxing after work all day...


----------



## tbone75

I am stihl a slacking Slug. Getting a little better now , so maybe I can run a saw ? If not , bet they don't go nowhere ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I am stihl a slacking Slug. Getting a little better now , so maybe I can run a saw ? If not , bet they don't go nowhere ! LOL



You hope.. Sparky asked to borrow the truck yesterday but I pointed out the A/C was still 10-7 so he said you were safe for a few more days...:msp_scared:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well I was hoping to do some shop stuff tonight but the wife called and apparently I have to go with her to return items I didn't want to buy on Saturday in the first place. Good thing saws are patient!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You hope.. Sparky asked to borrow the truck yesterday but I pointed out the A/C was still 10-7 so he said you were safe for a few more days...:msp_scared:



Jokes on him ! No saws in there yet ! LOL From the looks of the inside its going to be a while ! Only about a 1/3 of it gutted so far.
Not sure about the hot water tank ? What I can read it says ,12 volt,110 & 220 on it ? 220 makes no sense ? The fresh water tank is good shape,and a 12 volt pump too ! I will be keeping that. LOL I can make that into something useful !
The AC unit is ready to come off and go on CL. LOL Just need to find out what they usually go for used ? I know around 500 new. The crapper and all that stuff I aint so keen on getting out of there ! :msp_scared: Don't think they ever used it , but ? LOL The little tiny furnace I aint got to yet. The fridge is unscrewed on the inside,but something is stihl holding it ? Nice microwave is out. Just a regular 110 job. Not worth much I don't think ? Its all 1994 stuff,but hardly ever used. The shower is junk,to ugly and dirty,good shape stihl,just never used. And it looks like a pain to get out ?
Had some kind of fungus growing on the carpet ! :msp_scared: Glad thats out of there !
If they had fixed the roof a few years ago,it would stihl be a nice camper.
Maybe I will take some pix today ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well I was hoping to do some shop stuff tonight but the wife called and apparently I have to go with her to return items I didn't want to buy on Saturday in the first place. Good thing saws are patient!



That reminds me,go get trim !! LOL Least get it stained and ready ! And pick up outdoor urethane to use on it for the bathroom. Water proof should be better in there.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Jokes on him ! No saws in there yet ! LOL From the looks of the inside its going to be a while ! Only about a 1/3 of it gutted so far.
> Not sure about the hot water tank ? What I can read it says ,12 volt,110 & 220 on it ? 220 makes no sense ? The fresh water tank is good shape,and a 12 volt pump too ! I will be keeping that. LOL I can make that into something useful !
> The AC unit is ready to come off and go on CL. LOL Just need to find out what they usually go for used ? I know around 500 new. The crapper and all that stuff I aint so keen on getting out of there ! :msp_scared: Don't think they ever used it , but ? LOL The little tiny furnace I aint got to yet. The fridge is unscrewed on the inside,but something is stihl holding it ? Nice microwave is out. Just a regular 110 job. Not worth much I don't think ? Its all 1994 stuff,but hardly ever used. The shower is junk,to ugly and dirty,good shape stihl,just never used. And it looks like a pain to get out ?
> Had some kind of fungus growing on the carpet ! :msp_scared: Glad thats out of there !
> If they had fixed the roof a few years ago,it would stihl be a nice camper.
> Maybe I will take some pix today ? LOL



I'm in the middle of cleaning out my 1995 - 24' Dutchmen.. almost exactly what you are doing. Good luck with it...


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm in the middle of cleaning out my 1995 - 24' Dutchmen.. almost exactly what you are doing. Good luck with it...



This is a 1994 26' Dutchman ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Not doubting your ability in the least.. just saying I have to be careful what I take in. Some people just won't pay to fix it proper. I make it VERY clear up front that I'll fix it like it was my own. I don't work for flat rate or have any fixed pricing. My hourly rate is 1/3 the going shop rate in my local area. If they like it, fine. Any issues and I remind them they can take it down the road. Again I think you'll enjoy it. I sure find it relaxing after work all day...



Yup. The truth hurt sometimes. 

When I was a gun smith. Someone would say:

"I want my 22 reblued. I want a good job. But it shouldn't cost much. It's only a 22"


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Yup. The truth hurt sometimes.
> 
> When I was a gun smith.
> 
> "I want my 22 reblued. I want a good job. But it shouldn't cost much. It's only a 22"



Exactly what I was talking about. 

Case and point: Two months ago I get a call from a guy that wants me to drive and pick up his mower, diagnose it, deliver it back, and not spend more than $100.00. Then he gives me a sob story of how 3 dealers have jacked him around on his beloved 518-H Toro and yada yada yada. I told him I was sorry but that wasn't me that charged him big money and gave him nothing. I would see what I could do but I would charge him to pick it up as a minimum. When I got it going I pointed out some other errors to him on the phone and he agreed to over his max by a little. When I brought it back to him, he was amazed and told me it hadn't run that good in years! :msp_scared: I did ok on it.. but next time will cost him extra for his antics this time. Clearly he had money.. and looked surprised when I brought his mower back in khakis and a polo. It really threw him a loop when I told him that I am a project manager and chief estimator and this is just side work... not that it matters my education or other work at all. :msp_angry:

Just don't get screwed Geoff! While some people see it as only $30-40 on a chainsaw.. starting out that's a chunk of money!


----------



## Stihl 041S

And remember to figure in when you trash a customers OEM P&C and have to replace it. 

And be up front when you do......


----------



## tbone75

Yep .............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Stihl slacking,stihl a Slug ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

3 cotton candies 8 advils later I am ready to do something ! 

Now that the day is about over !

Guess tomorrow is another day ! :msp_unsure:



Darn Buzzards are eating good today ! LOL



On critter watch tonight , if I can stay awake ? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> 3 cotton candies 8 advils later I am ready to do something !
> 
> Now that the day is about over !
> 
> Guess tomorrow is another day ! :msp_unsure:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn Buzzards are eating good today ! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> On critter watch tonight , if I can stay awake ? LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> Boy you gonna have one helluva tan...


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 cotton candies 8 advils later I am ready to do something !
> 
> Now that the day is about over !
> 
> Guess tomorrow is another day ! :msp_unsure:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn Buzzards are eating good today ! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> On critter watch tonight , if I can stay awake ? LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> Boy you gonna have one helluva tan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???????????? Full moon tonight ? LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> ......................................
> Had some kind of fungus growing on the carpet ! :msp_scared: Glad thats out of there !
> ................. LOL




And ta think , all that lookin ya do lookin for them shroooms when you coulda grown them right under your feet .


You gettin your kotten kandy at the Dollar Store ??? They made by Husquavarna Pharmaceutical ???? Brand name HusquaPlacebo ??????


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> ..... Brand name HusquaPlacebo ??????



Looks like the real thing but it's a useless dud .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Looks like the real thing but John`s a useless dud .



OMG....:msp_scared::msp_scared::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> OMG....:msp_scared::msp_scared::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Sorry , I meent to say "Dude" .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sorry , I meent to say "Dude" .



Ok then!


----------



## dancan

Glad we got that sorted


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Glad we got that sorted [/QUOT
> 
> Whew!:biggrinbounce2::redface:


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> dancan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad we got that sorted [/QUOT
> 
> Peeyew!:biggrinbounce2::redface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone send you a Husequee in a box ???
Click to expand...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone send you a Husequee in a box ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not recently but I will never forget how they smelled when there was a few in the shop. I think they were feeding them Hooskies rotten seal fat...:bad_smelly:
Click to expand...


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but duds around tonight ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Durn Nadians at it again ! Picking on the cripple ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

I did do a little something today. Helped the OL clean some chit out of the basement. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I did do a little something today. Helped the OL clean some chit out of the basement. LOL



See,..you`re not totally useless....LOL

I am on your side,..can`t ya tell....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> See,..you`re not totally useless....LOL
> 
> I am on your side,..can`t ya tell....LOL





Sure ...................... :msp_sneaky:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Completed the ceramic tiling on the floors and walls of this house, now to do the grout and then move on to the stairs.No chainsaw work today, they don`t cut ceramic worth chit....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam quiet Tonight


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam quiet Tonight



Sure is , I didn't even fart ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a fairly quiet day, it rained too heavily this afternoon to do any chainsawing after work. Maybe tomorrow it will be drier.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sure is , I didn't even fart ! :msp_w00t:



Yet..........










Hey John!!!!

Hey Jerry!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Yet..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey John!!!!
> 
> Hey Jerry!!!!



Hey uncle Rob,..working tonight?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yet..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey John!!!!
> 
> Hey Jerry!!!!



Good point !

:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## IEL

Just about finished organizing my shop tonight. Just a few little things left, and I'm ready for work.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob,..working tonight?



Yup. But still on light duty so still teaching. 

B o r i n g . . . . .


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> Just about finished organizing my shop tonight. Just a few little things left, and I'm ready for work.



That is so cool. I was pumped to fix one problem tonight, you'll be fixing them all the time. Of course mine wasn't by experience. I did a search and found the answer on AS. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well I thought I'd get some good sleep tonight with it raining off an on...nope! Damn lab is wound up tonight and wont shut up!




Jimmy


----------



## Stihl 041S

Evening Geoff !!!!!

Evening Rick!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well I thought I'd get some good sleep tonight with it raining off an on...nope! Damn lab is wound up tonight and wont shut up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy





You need some "Doggy Downers", Kotton Kandy for dogs..........

Hey Jimmy!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Getting my butt kicked by and Echo 500 evl / JD 55ev. Can't make the kill switch work and doesn't want to tune. I'm nervous as not a lot of parts left around for these saws. This is the one I am doing for the old guy at work. Acted like a carb kit would fix it up so I finally put one in tonight. It is better but not great. Its sort of like a minac in that it all comes apart at once kind of deal...should be fun. 



Jimmy


----------



## Scooterbum

Evening all !!

Out teaching some youngin's the fine art of "nightcrawler huntin' ".

When I suggested it they looked at me like I was an alien .

But after the first 6-7 dozen they were hooked.:msp_smile::msp_smile:

Save me some bucks on buying bait.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Evening all !!
> 
> Out teaching some youngin's the fine art of "nightcrawler huntin' ".
> 
> When I suggested it they looked at me like I was an alien .
> 
> But after the first 6-7 dozen they were hooked.:msp_smile::msp_smile:
> 
> Save me some bucks on buying bait.



Haven't done that in years ! That is just a blast to do ! Easier to find a paved road,with no traffic ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Getting my butt kicked by and Echo 500 evl / JD 55ev. Can't make the kill switch work and doesn't want to tune. I'm nervous as not a lot of parts left around for these saws. This is the one I am doing for the old guy at work. Acted like a carb kit would fix it up so I finally put one in tonight. It is better but not great. Its sort of like a minac in that it all comes apart at once kind of deal...should be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Sounds like a real beach to me ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Rob! Hey Scoot!


Jimmy


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Haven't done that in years ! That is just a blast to do ! Easier to find a *paved road,with no traffic !* LOL



Cheatin'!!!
Hey Jimmy !!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Cheatin'!!!
> Hey Jimmy !!



Maybe , but sure is easy ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Yup. But still on light duty so still teaching.
> 
> B o r i n g . . . . .



Work is work but much better if you are doing instead of teaching....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## IEL

Night guys.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


Dang Ol Phart !


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Evening Geoff !!!!!
> 
> Evening Rick!!!!



Hey Rob!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Getting my butt kicked by and Echo 500 evl / JD 55ev. Can't make the kill switch work and doesn't want to tune. I'm nervous as not a lot of parts left around for these saws. This is the one I am doing for the old guy at work. Acted like a carb kit would fix it up so I finally put one in tonight. It is better but not great. Its sort of like a minac in that it all comes apart at once kind of deal...should be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



May the force be with you.. Heavy Breathing, Heavy Breathing.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I am sure I can find the problem....just hope its not something NLA...this guy loves this saw. 




Jimmy


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Evening all !!
> 
> Out teaching some youngin's the fine art of "nightcrawler huntin' ".
> 
> When I suggested it they looked at me like I was an alien .
> 
> But after the first 6-7 dozen they were hooked.:msp_smile::msp_smile:
> 
> Save me some bucks on buying bait.



Hey Scoot!

Using 2x4's and hammers to beat the trees to make them think it's raining? Saw that on a show once. I just dig in the manure pile with a trawl and get plenty quick. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Evening all !!
> 
> Out teaching some youngin's the fine art of "nightcrawler huntin' ".
> 
> When I suggested it they looked at me like I was an alien .
> 
> But after the first 6-7 dozen they were hooked.:msp_smile::msp_smile:
> 
> Save me some bucks on buying bait.



Reminds me of when my daughter and I would be camping. 

I'd wake up and she'd be gone. Look outside the tent and she would be in her pjs walking the shore, casting. 8 years old. 

Hey Scot.


----------



## BigDaddyR

This should look familiar. One of my body men at work plastic welded it for me and reinforced it. 








Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

What ya teaching Ron?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey Scoot!
> 
> Using 2x4's and hammers to beat the trees to make them think it's raining? Saw that on a show once. I just dig in the manure pile with a trawl and get plenty quick. :hmm3grin2orange:



All I ever got out of the poop pile was red worms,good for bluegill !

Seen them pound stakes into the ground and beat on them to get worms to come out ? I got a home made shocker that works ! LOL But they seem to die within a day. Fine if you use them right away.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Used to go with a flash light the night before fishing and pull them out . Poor suckers.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> This should look familiar. One of my body men at work plastic welded it for me and reinforced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Looks like it should hold up real good !


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> What ya teaching Ron?



Turret lathe to a newb.


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> This should look familiar. One of my body men at work plastic welded it for me and reinforced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Yup. Ought to work well.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Past time for me.

Nite all.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Past time for me.
> 
> Nite all.



Nite ...................... Slacker ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John !!!!!



Hey Rob !!

On coon watch ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Possum for breakfast anyone ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Rob !!
> 
> On coon watch ! LOL



Get a pair of 10-22s and make a Gatling Gun!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Possum for breakfast anyone ? :msp_w00t:



Have it scored for Boone&Crocket first. 

Might make the record book.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Get a pair of 10-22s and make a Gatling Gun!!!



If ammo wasn't so had to get ! It sure would be fun !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Have it scored for Boone&Crocket first.
> 
> Might make the record book.



Nah , just a normal size one. Have got some very BIG ones ! And a couple huge coons !

Its 1am , coons can have at it !

TIME ! LOL

Have good one Mongo !

:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nah , just a normal size one. Have got some very BIG ones ! And a couple huge coons !
> 
> Its 1am , coons can have at it !
> 
> TIME ! LOL
> 
> Have good one Mongo !
> 
> :msp_w00t:



Hope you get some sleep.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Making Corned beef hash and German potato salad. 

Simple and good

Opps. Extra half pound of bacon. Silly me. Lol


----------



## dancan

Good thing you said bacon , I forgot to set the alarm .

Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Good thing you said bacon , I forgot to set the alarm .
> 
> Hey Rob !



1 1/2 lb bacon
3 lbs onion
5 lb potato
1 1/2 c vinegar. 

Serve hot. 

It's MANLY FOOD!!

Hey Dan. 

Night Dan.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> 1 1/2 lb bacon
> 3 lbs onion
> 5 lb potato
> 1 1/2 c vinegar.
> 
> Serve hot.
> 
> It's MANLY FOOD!!
> 
> Hey Dan.
> 
> Night Dan.



I usually do mine cold,,only stay hot for a little bit,,can stay cold for days ! 
balsamic.


----------



## roncoinc

Somebody start a stihl and sthink everybody out ?????


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Ron, morning Nadian.


----------



## dancan

Afternoon here now .........Half the day gone ........


----------



## roncoinc

What happen to our early bird,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Robin ????


----------



## dancan

Must be on the island tryin to swap out the engine in the Suub with one of his Jreds , probably more power when done .


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys and Nadians ! 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

Morning slackers. That potato salad sounds real good.
My dad normally makes it with a recipe he got from his great aunt in Germany. Simplest one ever, and the best I have had. Just potato, and onion. Sauce is cooking oil and white vinegar with a little bit of mustard. Mix together, and it is amazing.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Scooterbum

Hot potato salad with vinegar?

Must be a "Yankee Thing":hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Hot potato salad with vinegar?
> 
> Must be a "Yankee Thing":hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Only tater salad I ever had was ate cold ? But my family is from Okla. LOL Maybe I am only half yankee ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Only tater salad I ever had was ate cold ? But my family is from Okla. LOL Maybe I am only half yankee ? LOL



What has hot potatoe salad got to do with yankee's ??

what part of "German " potatoe salad didnt you understand ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What has hot potatoe salad got to do with yankee's ??
> 
> what part of "German " potatoe salad didnt you understand ??



Cause Scoot said it had to be a yankee thing ! :msp_razz:

I know its a German thing , and sounds good too ! :msp_razz:


Its too dang early for MEEN Smurf ! :msp_razz:


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I am draggin' tail today for sure. Sleeping on the couch to keep the dog quiet was not a way to get rest! Atl east it is not 120% humidity today.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Cause Scoot said it had to be a yankee thing ! :msp_razz:
> 
> I know its a German thing , and sounds good too ! :msp_razz:
> 
> 
> Its too dang early for MEEN Smurf ! :msp_razz:
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



It is a good thing..
i like it hot but after one meal what to do ?? eat it cold and it is stihl good..gotta like vinegar tho...
i use a sweet balsamic,like it better than plain old white..

had a friend bring over a broken chain,,wonder how that happened ?
just havta put in a tiestrap.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It is a good thing..
> i like it hot but after one meal what to do ?? eat it cold and it is stihl good..gotta like vinegar tho...
> i use a sweet balsamic,like it better than plain old white..
> 
> had a friend bring over a broken chain,,wonder how that happened ?
> just havta put in a tiestrap.



I have never broke a chain , done many other things to them ! LOL

I have some kind of that balsamic stuff ? Use it to dip my bread in, real good stuff !


----------



## tbone75

My Italian Aunt got me to try the bread dipped in it. LOL 

Talk about a good cook ! I gain 5 lbs. every time I go visit ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have never broke a chain , done many other things to them ! LOL
> 
> I have some kind of that balsamic stuff ? Use it to dip my bread in, real good stuff !



1/2 and 1/2 with some GOOD olive oil and use garlic bread lightly toasted,,,,,,,,,mmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,..................


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have never broke a chain , done many other things to them ! LOL
> 
> I have some kind of that balsamic stuff ? Use it to dip my bread in, real good stuff !



Chain is fixed,,gonna ask him how that happened ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Is the chain worn quite a bit? Is it a saw with some port work done? What size chain is it?

I'm bored here at work today...


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Is the chain worn quite a bit? Is it a saw with some port work done? What size chain is it?
> 
> I'm bored here at work today...



Husky 350...325.

i dont remember if ported or muff mod or whatever..

chain not worn much at all,,%75 left ?

experianced user.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Wouldn't guess one of those to pull apart. No telling....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Chain is fixed,,gonna ask him how that happened ??



I got the crown today !

I have done nada ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 1/2 and 1/2 with some GOOD olive oil and use garlic bread lightly toasted,,,,,,,,,mmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,..................



What is GOOD olive oil ? My Aunt tells me use one kind for this another for that ? Like I can keep track ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What is GOOD olive oil ? My Aunt tells me use one kind for this another for that ? Like I can keep track ! LOL



Ok,,taking donatations to send John one of these .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,taking donatations to send John one of these .



Does he need some of the paper with two blue lines and a red line? I think my nephews and niece have some I can get... maybe even a big pencil too! :msp_razz:


----------



## Stihl 041S

I use red wine vinegar Ron. All I ever tried. 

Hot/cold..don't matter. 

Sometimes hot with gravy.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,taking donatations to send John one of these .



Like I got a pencil and paper when I am eating ! That is when she tells me them things ! Because I tell her how good it is ! :msp_razz:

Only thing on my mind after eating there is laying down ! :msp_razz:

I do member not to use virgin olive oil when making brusheda (sp) Basil & maters chopped up on some little toasted bread. GOOD !!


Ron is hard on me today ! Must be feeling good !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Like I got a pencil and paper when I am eating ! That is when she tells me them things ! Because I tell her how good it is ! :msp_razz:
> 
> Only thing on my mind after eating there is laying down ! :msp_razz:
> 
> I do member not to use virgin olive oil when making brusheda (sp) Basil & maters chopped up on some little toasted bread. GOOD !!
> 
> 
> Ron is hard on me today ! Must be feeling good !



No fresh basil on the bruschetta ?????????????

your missing a lot.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> No fresh basil on the bruschetta ?????????????
> 
> your missing a lot.



forgot a small piece FRESH of mozzeralla


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No fresh basil on the bruschetta ?????????????
> 
> your missing a lot.



Only fresh basil ! Only reason I grow it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> forgot a small piece FRESH of mozzeralla



May try that ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> forgot a small piece FRESH of mozzeralla



Buffalo Mozzerella. Mmmmm


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Buffalo Mozzerella. Mmmmm



Can't find no water buffalos around here to milk. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I like provolone better on my pizza ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Can't find no water buffalos around here to milk. LOL



Long Island Italian delis. Oh my!!!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,taking donatations to send John one of these .



Where do I send muh savings ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Chain is fixed,,gonna ask him how that happened ??



A Jonsered 2094 that I once owned but did a good porting job on it and sent it over to Hawaii to Jeff. He has broken several chains with it and at least one recoil rope, maybe more since our last chat.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Where do I send muh savings ?



That`s bout the only kind of savings I got left....LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s bout the only kind of savings I got left....LOL



I hadte borrow this at 35% from a one eyebroughed man with no neck named Tony .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I hadte borrow this at 35% from a one eyebroughed man with no neck named Tony .....



Oh, that An Tony is a good boy, just make sure your payments are on time!!! LOL


----------



## dancan

An Tony uses a Stihl , he knows it will start when hot .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> An Tony uses a Stihl , he knows it will start when hot .



He uses a Hooskie whe he don't need a chainsaw.


----------



## dancan

Ayup , Husquee to scare the weak .


----------



## roncoinc

Dang it !!!! . :msp_angry:

i sent MARIO up there a couple months back to take care of a couple of nadians and he sends his loan shark brother tony !! ?? !!???
wait till i see Mario,,gonna break his leg for botching the job !!


----------



## roncoinc

Got the Baby back from the doctors today 
she stops real good now!!
had to give her a bath,,,,she likes that,,,,actually likes any kind of attention  ,, as long as your not dressed in a blue uniform !! 
got her inspected,,and as i knew,,needs new sneakers all around... .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Like I got a pencil and paper when I am eating ! That is when she tells me them things ! Because I tell her how good it is ! :msp_razz:
> 
> Only thing on my mind after eating there is laying down ! :msp_razz:
> 
> I do member not to use virgin olive oil when making brusheda (sp) Basil & maters chopped up on some little toasted bread. GOOD !!
> 
> 
> Ron is hard on me today ! Must be feeling good !





OK,,WHO volanteers how to teach John to multi task ???

i know it's hard enuf for him to eat and stay awake at the same time but putting down the shovel and picking up a pencil to write down important stuff is that hard ?????????????????????????


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Where do I send muh savings ?



Chit ! You can't even send a box ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,,WHO volanteers how to teach John to multi task ???
> 
> i know it's hard enuf for him to eat and stay awake at the same time but putting down the shovel and picking up a pencil to write down important stuff is that hard ?????????????????????????




You can beat on the Slug all ya want , just let me drive that Vette for a couple months ! :msp_w00t:

Trade ya a box full of Steels fer it ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> OK,,WHO volanteers how to teach John to multi task ???
> 
> i know it's hard enuf for him to eat and stay awake at the same time but putting down the shovel and picking up a pencil to write down important stuff is that hard ?????????????????????????




I'm busy.....who has lots of free time and Dew to keep his attention?



Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm busy.....who has lots of free time and Dew to keep his attention?
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



What was we talkin bout ? :msp_unsure:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You can beat on the Slug all ya want , just let me drive that Vette for a couple months ! :msp_w00t:
> 
> Trade ya a box full of Steels fer it ! :msp_w00t:



And you'll let Ron keep all the venison you make!!!!


----------



## dancan

There , more posts ready for plantin for the Deer Defence System .
I made a curved drawknife from a trailer leaf spring , works just fine for post peelin .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> There , more posts ready for plantin for the Deer Defence System .
> I made a curved drawknife from a trailer leaf spring , works just fine for post peelin .



Run one strand of electric on the outside of your other fence. 

Wrap some peanut butter in aluminum foil and wrap on fence. 

They smell it, try to lick it. And remember where the fence is. 

Otherwise they will sprint right into it. Really wreck some fence.


----------



## roncoinc

I fail to see the problem here ...
garden = vegetables,,,,, venison = meat..
1 + 1 = supper..


----------



## dancan

I wish you were my neighbor ...............My current ones feed the herd of pretty deer :msp_angry:.........


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I wish you were my neighbor ...............My current ones feed the herd of pretty deer :msp_angry:.........



SO ???????

shoot em !!!

they do that here and it's legal..

neighbors complain then tell them to buy your veggies


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I fail to see the problem here ...
> garden = vegetables,,,,, venison = meat..
> 1 + 1 = supper..



When you got 7,000 fruit trees and can lose a couple of bushel on some trees to deer, you just like making venison. Lol


----------



## dancan

I don't have the legal distance to discharge a firearm so there would be lots of paperwork to fill out


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I wish you were my neighbor ...............My current ones feed the herd of pretty deer :msp_angry:.........



I tried feeding them!!! 

Oh another thing. The bait lasts a LONG time.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I don't have the legal distance to discharge a firearm so there would be lots of paperwork to fill out



Crop damage?

Potato gun?

Flame thrower?

Wolverines?

Angry Smurfs?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I don't have the legal distance to discharge a firearm so there would be lots of paperwork to fill out



How about. Smurf-O-Matic. 

Spingloaded, 5 Smurf magazine and 75 yard range!!

Oh. And get the one with Night Vision.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Crop damage?
> 
> Potato gun?
> 
> Flame thrower?
> 
> Wolverines?
> 
> Angry Smurfs?



Paint ball guns don't work ! Tried that,shot a buck right in the face several times ! He would come right back ! Purdy deer , red,yellar and white face ! LOL
Step son has a full auto paintball gun ! :msp_w00t: Painted that whole deer ! 10mins. later he was right back !


----------



## little possum

Been out ridin around on the Kubota. Gonna have to give it a good washin and wax, a full service front to rear and figure out why the blades will not engage. But I came out smelling like a rose!  BX2200 with 60" Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> What was we talkin bout ? :msp_unsure:



Teaching you to multitask worth reference to eating and writing things down like mom's recipes. 







little possum said:


> Been out ridin around on the Kubota. Gonna have to give it a good washin and wax, a full service front to rear and figure out why the blades will not engage. But I came out smelling like a rose!  BX2200 with 60" Pics tomorrow.




Sounds good....now pics!



Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright slackers....time for me. 




Jimmy


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I got to tear a real chainsaw down tonight, completely dismantle, not one part left, even took out every nut, bolt and stud. 1956 Pioneer RA.!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright slackers....time for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Nite Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I got to tear a real chainsaw down tonight, completely dismantle, not one part left, even took out every nut, bolt and stud. 1956 Pioneer RA.!!



I looked at a Eeko whacker ! Told him its junk ! LOL


Where is that chicken pickin,pitt bull,suub mechanic ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I got to tear a real chainsaw down tonight, completely dismantle, not one part left, even took out every nut, bolt and stud. 1956 Pioneer RA.!!



Going to restore it ?


----------



## jimdad07

Evening guys, just enough time to catch up on reading and call it a night.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey JimBob. 

Glad you're keepin busy!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Going to restore it ?



This one will just be a spare parts saw, the rear handle got broken off it within the first 6 months from when it was bought new. I had already used the outer covers and the P&C that were still mint on another restoration. I already have 5 running RA`s with one fully restored to better than new condition.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## dancan

Time's up , nap time is over , ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZlakerzzz !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

OK...if nap time is over...I'm up.




Jimmy


----------



## pioneerguy600

Echo)))))))))))))))))))))))<<<<<<<<((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys !


----------



## roncoinc

Sounds like a bunch of Stihl's cutting wood in here,,,,,,,,silence !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Sounds like a bunch of Stihl's cutting wood in here,,,,,,,,silence !!



I knew I'd heard that sound before!




Jimmy


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ladies. Off to another wonderful day at work.


----------



## dancan

Slackerzz!!!

Already had muh xrays done, waiting for the doc while yous guys are stihl tryin to get the cobwebs out.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Slackerzz!!!
> 
> Already had muh xrays done, waiting for the doc while yous guys are stihl tryin to get the cobwebs out.



So,,did the x-ray's find anything between the ears ??


----------



## roncoinc

Dan,,,BF Goodrich,,Radial T/A ,,
P255 / 60r ,, 1023

$138 ea !! ?? ,nothing included !

by the time 4 tires done ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, )


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dan,,,BF Goodrich,,Radial T/A ,,
> P255 / 60r ,, 1023
> 
> $138 ea !! ?? ,nothing included !
> 
> by the time 4 tires done ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



Anything for a Vette is pricey ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Morning slackerzzz.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Morning slackerzzz.



Seems your the SLACKER this morning ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Big boxes of Squeal parts should show up tomorrow. Now to find time to build demolition saws...


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning slackers. My day started at 5:45 with my 20 lb Maine Coon purring in my face and licking me. 

Have a wonderful day in the neighborhood!

Rebuilding my first carb tonight. WALBRO. Wish me luck!


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm sitting here wondering why this...







Is so much cheaper than this....





I think it has to do with the ease with which one can be hidden from the wife!


Jimmy


----------



## BigDaddyR

. Ease of hiding. 

Like the 1st one too though. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

That one is good but I like this one better....












Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dang John.. you must have gotten off your flippy cap! 

I guess everyone else is enjoying good spring weather.... I'm stuck in this dang office. Why doesn't anyone pay their bills anymore? 

It used to be simple; build it, bill it, get paid. No more... they are in the building (Wal-Mart) and have been for a month. They don't feel like writing a check?!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dang John.. you must have gotten off your flippy cap!
> 
> I guess everyone else is enjoying good spring weather.... I'm stuck in this dang office. Why doesn't anyone pay their bills anymore?
> 
> It used to be simple; build it, bill it, get paid. No more... they are in the building (Wal-Mart) and have been for a month. They don't feel like writing a check?!



Just a little. LOL Went out and did my trimming before the rain moves in tonight. I use a pump sprayer to do my trimming ! :msp_thumbsup:
It don't feel good at all , but need to do it !
Lunch time ! Bologna I guess ? Or fresh baked apple pie ! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I like to trim like that too but the wife doesn't. I give her the Echo and told her have fun. Next thing she asked me was "Where is your chainsaw? You can cut all of those down!" uttahere2:

Off to another meeting...


----------



## tbone75

The OL fed me soup beans last night,this morning she told me she was getting me some bean-o ? :hmm3grin2orange:
I woke up twice to hear her laughing ? Told me I was farting all night ! LOL Funny she stayed in bed and laughed at me ?


----------



## tbone75

Maybe she wanted to see if I was stuck to the bed when I got up ? :hmm3grin2orange:
































































Nope ! ............................. All clear ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> That one is good but I like this one better....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



PFC


Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> So,,did the x-ray's find anything between the ears ??



Nope , nuthin in there , didn't need to check , forgone conclusion , they know where I hang out ......
They did find 1 screw backing out and 2 broken ones :msp_mad:
Tire price looks fine to me , about the average for most cars today , plenty of new weird sizes .....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> PFC
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Jim has a few too.. he's rebuilding one top to bottom right now actually. They are pretty nifty machines and will get the job done. The bush hog is a tank and the rotary plow on one is even more fun.


----------



## IEL

Slackers...


----------



## tbone75

Been out mowing grass as usual. LOL Didn't let it get so high this time ! All thats left is the back yard , hauling butt on that mower ! LOL Been running it as fast as it will go ! LOL

Gas went to 4.00 a gal. here today ! Summer isn't here yet ! Going to be 5.00 by then ! This yard may just have to shrink ! OL can beach all she wants ! LOL


----------



## Matt_M

Is there a difference between a leakdown test and a pressure test ?? 

Dumb question I know, but trying to work out what I need to buy..... 

Leak down is tested through the spark plug and pressure is tested through the pulse line ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nope , nuthin in there , didn't need to check , forgone conclusion , they know where I hang out ......
> They did find 1 screw backing out and 2 broken ones :msp_mad:
> Tire price looks fine to me , about the average for most cars today , plenty of new weird sizes .....



Always knew you had some loose screws , but them don't sound so good ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Matt_M said:


> Is there a difference between a leakdown test and a pressure test ??
> 
> Dumb question I know, but trying to work out what I need to buy.....
> 
> Leak down is tested through the spark plug and pressure is tested through the pulse line ?




Leak down is used in 4 stroke equipment to find where pressure leaks to. You bring one up to TDC and the lock the crank and add air pressure. Then you listen where it flows to. Well a bit more to it than that but that's the idea. Good on mower motors as most have a compression release on the can so a compression test is not real accurate. 



Jimmy


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Always knew you had some loose screws , but them don't sound so good ?



They have to book me in for a CT scan so they can see bone growth that xrays don't show , it may be a non-issue .
I'm certainly not jumping for joy LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Dan,,,BF Goodrich,,Radial T/A ,,
> P255 / 60r ,, 1023
> 
> $138 ea !! ?? ,nothing included !
> 
> by the time 4 tires done ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, )



The tire shops want $1400. for four tires that fit muh truck.!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> The tire shops want $1400. for four tires that fit muh truck.!



Hope that comes with rims .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Matt_M said:


> Is there a difference between a leakdown test and a pressure test ??
> 
> Dumb question I know, but trying to work out what I need to buy.....
> 
> Leak down is tested through the spark plug and pressure is tested through the pulse line ?



On a two stroke you are testing the whole engine for air leaks, you need to blank off all openings. Mostly the intake and exhaust but also the decomp valve should be removed and blocked with a proper plug. The saws with an impulse line can utilize this line to pull vac on. If the saw does not have an impulse then a fitting needs to be made/ found that fits into the sparkplug hole and the vac pulled from there. If a two stroke fails the vac test then we use low pressure air, under 10 lbs, to find the leak.The air can bbe supplied to the engine via the impulse hose or the sparkplug fitting.
Leak down is different, its pressure applied to the fourstroke cylinder to check for things like ring condition, a bad head gasket, burnt or worn valves or a crack in the head or cylinder.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hope that comes with rims .



Just 4 tires, 18" X 10 ply rated truck tires, mounted and balanced. Got to find 4 rims for my snow tires.


----------



## dancan

Did you think of asking Doug bout them barrels ?


----------



## dancan

And how the Husquee did you edit my post ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> And how the Husquee did you edit my post ???



My puter is messing up again, if I click on the reply with a quote I have to do so as far to the right as possible otherwise I get into your edit option.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Did you think of asking Doug bout them barrels ?



Forgot,..will do.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> My puter is messing up again, if I click on the reply with a quote I have to do so as far to the right as possible otherwise I get into your edit option.



Your Stihl powered puter must have more power than the Husquee powered server LOL
What else did you do , send everyone to camp LOL Slakerzz !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Your Stihl powered puter must have more power than the Husquee powered server LOL
> What else did you do , send everyone to camp LOL Slakerzz !



Skeered everyone else off I guess or John farted again....LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Skeered everyone else off I guess or John farted again....LOL



Mabe his OL fed him more beens to see if he could make the bedcovers rise .......


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Mabe his OL fed him more beens to see if he could make the bedcovers rise .......



Did I read a little ways back in thread where he was farting in bed and she woke him up and was laughing......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The tire shops want $1400. for four tires that fit muh truck.!



That Dan just aint right ! Charge a friend that much ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Nope , nuthin in there , didn't need to check , forgone conclusion , they know where I hang out ......
> They did find 1 screw backing out and 2 broken ones :msp_mad:
> Tire price looks fine to me , about the average for most cars today , plenty of new weird sizes .....



Yup,,,nadian doctors have it easy....
nadians only have two moving parts,,,mouth and as***......

screws loose,,normal....for a nadian


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Mabe his OL fed him more beens to see if he could make the bedcovers rise .......



Just got home with my truck ! Finally !

Now I am eating more BEANS !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That Dan just aint right ! Charge a friend that much ! :msp_sneaky:



It wasn`t Dan but I will give him a chance....LOL


----------



## little possum

Pop had the bota tore all to pieces when I got home. No pictures. Hope to reassemble tomorrow. Eatin tuna and drinkin a cold one b4 bed


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just got home with my truck ! Finally !
> 
> Now I am eating more BEANS !!



Are you powering that Ferd on bean gas....LOL


----------



## Matt_M

pioneerguy600 said:


> On a two stroke you are testing the whole engine for air leaks, you need to blank off all openings. Mostly the intake and exhaust but also the decomp valve should be removed and blocked with a proper plug. The saws with an impulse line can utilize this line to pull vac on. If the saw does not have an impulse then a fitting needs to be made/ found that fits into the sparkplug hole and the vac pulled from there. If a two stroke fails the vac test then we use low pressure air, under 10 lbs, to find the leak.The air can bbe supplied to the engine via the impulse hose or the sparkplug fitting.
> Leak down is different, its pressure applied to the fourstroke cylinder to check for things like ring condition, a bad head gasket, burnt or worn valves or a crack in the head or cylinder.



Great answer thanks mate.


----------



## roncoinc

Matt_M said:


> Great answer thanks mate.



Uh Oh,,,,,Jerry's got another mate,,,,,
wunder what his wife will think of that ?? 

well,,at least it aint like our southerners that can mate with relatives


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did I read a little ways back in thread where he was farting in bed and she woke him up and was laughing......LOL



You read right ! Odd woman ? Been the other way around I would have kicked her out of bed ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Uh Oh,,,,,Jerry's got another mate,,,,,
> wunder what his wife will think of that ??
> 
> well,,at least it aint like our southerners that can mate with relatives



Yup,,family reunions,,,where southerners go to meet gurls,,,


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stripped the cs500evl down tonight. Found the issue...crank bearings loose causing an air leak. Now to figure out getting the clutch off....prolly make a socket for that. 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Are you powering that Ferd on bean gas....LOL



Not yet ! Need a conversion kit ! Then a hose stuck in my rear ! I would never run out of gas !


----------



## tbone75

I really am looking for a natural gas conversion kit for my truck. This one goober I fix saws and stuff for has a compressor set up on his well,runs his truck off it. Said I can have all I want free ! Just pull up to the well and fill her up ! Now to find a kit cheap ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not yet ! Need a conversion kit ! Then a hose stuck in my rear ! I would never run out of gas !



Methane conversion for a saw carb,,then only need a small hose and supply of bean soup ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,family reunions,,,where southerners go to meet gurls,,,



Sparky is from way down South ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Methane conversion for a saw carb,,then only need a small hose and supply of bean soup ??



Would need a regulator , too much pressure ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Not real sure about this woman ? Fed me beans again tonight ? I did finish them off ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Brb


----------



## tbone75

Went trash picking ! LOL

Neighbor down the road put a bunch of large plastic totes out for trash.

Drove the OL down and had her get out and throw them in the back of the truck !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Got carb built, lost the metering spring for a while so worked on getting the handle put back together. I didn't think I could figure it out but managed to get it back together and then found the metering spring. LOL 

Now I just have to figure out how to rig the throttle cable since I broke off the tab that hooks it into the throttle cam on the carb. Grrr. I think I'll wrap wire around it. Solder the wire in place and then use that to tie it to the throttle. Stupid discontinued Crapsman part:mad2:

Here is a friend that was helping me look for the spring I lost, he met my Haix boot and didn't make it. Poor thing. I hate spiders.


----------



## dancan

Wow , se se se lak kerz !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Wow , se se se lak kerz !



I'm slacking off. 

Gots to get goin. 

Take care Dan.


----------



## dancan

Maybe someone should send out some paddles to Robin so he can get back from the island , done spent all his dough on the 4.3 MerryCruizer caint afford no gas to get back LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Maybe someone should send out some paddles to Robin so he can get back from the island , done spent all his dough on the 4.3 MerryCruizer caint afford no gas to get back LOL



Did he say anything about being gone for an extended time ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning fellow slackers. Today is the only day I can imagine I will need a boat at the asphalt plant but I do. Working on our pump in the pond to load water trucks. Wonder if I can get it on plane in the pond....




Jimmy


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Did he say anything about being gone for an extended time ??



Was going to work on the Suub, maybe he thought it was a Sub and tried bringing it home underwater....Then again, think ole Biscuit had a lot of copper work to get done, soaking up those homeowner dollars....LOL


----------



## dancan

I seen Robin check in once since the "Disappearance" but he didn't post anything .

Someone stepped on a spider , now we got rain for the weekend :msp_angry:
Jerry don't forget to ask Doug , it'd be nice to catch some of the weekend rain for future use .


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Sparky is from way down South ? :msp_rolleyes:



I'll have you know, my wife and I aren't kin in any way.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I'll have you know, my wife and I aren't kin in any way.



Dang ! Went and spoiled my fun already !


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers !

Rained all night here !


----------



## roncoinc

hey John,,,,

You tell your OL another boston team is mopping the floor with another pitsburg team ?? 

LOL !!!!!!!

Pittsburgh Penguins at Boston Bruins Game Recap - 06/05/2013


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> hey John,,,,
> 
> You tell your OL another boston team is mopping the floor with another pitsburg team ??
> 
> LOL !!!!!!!
> 
> Pittsburgh Penguins at Boston Bruins Game Recap - 06/05/2013



Nope !

She is in a good mood right now ! Guess I didn't run her out of bed last night ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The OL is laying on the couch watching Springer. :msp_razz: That show is just stupid ! :msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The OL is laying on the couch watching Springer. :msp_razz: That show is just stupid ! :msp_razz:



She's a pittsburg fan,,dont expect to much ! LOL !! .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> She's a pittsburg fan,,dont expect to much ! LOL !! .



Everyone has there faults . LOL

Only woman I know who will go dumpster diving for me ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

What are you getting into today Ron ? 

Going to rain all day here,so I may work on a saw or two ! If I can member how ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

A buddy of mine gave me a real nice 24' wood ext. ladder yesterday ! He bought it at a auction with some other junk,said he didn't need it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Went and picked up a pond yacht this morning to work on the 3" pump in the pond here. Get here and the pump is out.... why didn't someone call and let me know?! 


Fixing to rain so it'll be a slow day.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Went and picked up a pond yacht this morning to work on the 3" pump in the pond here. Get here and the pump is out.... why didn't someone call and let me know?!
> 
> 
> Fixing to rain so it'll be a slow day.



They didn't want to spoil yer fun ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What are you getting into today Ron ?
> 
> Going to rain all day here,so I may work on a saw or two ! If I can member how ? LOL



I think i'm going down to the navy base and get the stickers for my car to let me on base so i can go the the comissary and stuff.
then i can get onto any military base


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think i'm going down to the navy base and get the stickers for my car to let me on base so i can go the the comissary and stuff.
> then i can get onto any military base



That will save you a pile of money !


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> I'll have you know, my wife and I aren't kin in any way.



New App Prevents Icelanders from Sleeping With their Relatives


----------



## tbone75

Camper roof stihl leaks. Running down the wall beside 2 of the windows. Guess I need to get back up there.


----------



## tbone75

What a bunch of slackers again today !

Bet none of yas can out slack me ! :msp_razz:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> What a bunch of slackers again today !
> 
> Bet none of yas can out slack me ! :msp_razz:



You got me beat. At work bright and early again. I'll compete tomorrow though. I'm off. Still have saws to fix, wood to cut, split, grass to mow, grrr. Dammit you win again. LOL


Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

Super slacker checking in.


----------



## tbone75

Off to Wally World , need more cow poop ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Off to Wally World , need more cow poop ! LOL



Run outa' beans?????????


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Run outa' beans?????????



There only good for gas. LOL I don't poop in my garden ! Way too TOXIC ! :msp_scared:

Wally World didn't have no cow poop or cabbage plants ! May be to late to find cabbage plants around here ? I was wondering where I could put them anyway ???? Build another box I guess ?


----------



## tbone75

Having a rough day ! The OL ate them beans too ! :bad_smelly:


Them girly farts are nasty ! :msp_scared:





Someone get this thread back on track !


Way too much gas going on in here !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> There only good for gas. LOL I don't poop in my garden ! Way too TOXIC ! :msp_scared:
> 
> Wally World didn't have no cow poop or cabbage plants ! May be to late to find cabbage plants around here ? I was wondering where I could put them anyway ???? Build another box I guess ?



How many of them cabbages do ya' need? Not too late.


----------



## tbone75

She got me good ! On the way home from town it was raining hard , SBD !

Yes I get wet ! That window went down ! :msp_scared:

Evil woman ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> How many of them cabbages do ya' need? Not too late.



2 or 3 would be plenty , very little room left ! This ground here is useless to grow anything but weeds !


----------



## tbone75

I can build another box , if I can find a good place to put it ? LOL Living on a hill side has its problems ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> 2 or 3 would be plenty , very little room left ! This ground here is useless to grow anything but weeds !



Mama's boxing plants tomorrow. I'll have her send you some. Need broccoli or colorflower? Or any others?


----------



## tbone75

What got me on cabbage is she is making cabbage rolls right now. Love them things !!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Mama's boxing plants tomorrow. I'll have her send you some. Need broccoli or colorflower? Or any others?



I like all kinds of veggies , just no place to grow them. So cabbage will do it.

Thanks Scoot !!


----------



## Scooterbum

I'm partial to the corned beef and cabbage and that sour krauts stuff she puts up.


----------



## tbone75

Need to do a Jerry , have some good dirt hauled in then do a Dan . Build a 20' high letric fence around it ! LOL Only way I could keep the critters out !


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I'm partial to the corned beef and cabbage and that sour krauts stuff she puts up.



I love homemade kraut ! Pass on the corned beef ! 

Not sure how to make kraut,but I was told its easy to do ?


----------



## Scooterbum

View attachment 298955


tbone75 said:


> Need to do a Jerry , have some good dirt hauled in then do a Dan . Build a 20' high letric fence around it ! LOL Only way I could keep the critters out !


 * I could loan you one these................*


----------



## tbone75

Love that fried cabbage too !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Love that fried cabbage too !



W/Bacon..............damn, makin' me hungry!!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> View attachment 298955
> 
> * I could loan you one these................*



That would sure do the trick ! LOL Only problem is they would have to be tied up. Had 2 German Sheppards once, yotes got them !


----------



## roncoinc

BOK CHOY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

very shallow roots,,three inches dirt and fine...

best cabbage there is


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> That would sure do the trick ! LOL Only problem is they would have to be tied up. Had 2 German Sheppards once, yotes got them !



Coyote's don't seem to want to mess with these guys. Were gettin' a mess of them around here to. They are gettin' ready to put a bounty on em'


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !!!


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> BOK CHOY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> very shallow roots,,three inches dirt and fine...
> 
> best cabbage there is




Wrong!!
Unamerican even..........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> BOK CHOY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> very shallow roots,,three inches dirt and fine...
> 
> best cabbage there is



That would be good , but I will take what I can get ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Coyote's don't seem to want to mess with these guys. Were gettin' a mess of them around here to. They are gettin' ready to put a bounty on em'



Dang things breed faster than rabbits !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !!!



Looks like yer ready Dan !


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Wrong!!
> Unamerican even..........



IS TOO BEST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i'll take all ya dont want !!

what a cole slaw it makes,,,,,,,,,,,,,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.............


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Wrong!!
> Unamerican even..........



Un american ??
then dont go eatin no matters,or taters,,all you get is corn !!


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> IS TOO BEST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i'll take all ya dont want !!
> 
> what a cole slaw it makes,,,,,,,,,,,,,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.............



Must be one of dem' Canadian things.........


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Un american ??
> then dont go eatin no matters,or taters,,all you get is corn !!



I like corn


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> I'm partial to the corned beef and cabbage and that sour krauts stuff she puts up.



saur krout on a hotdog,,,yummmmmmmmmm.........


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> saur krout on a hotdog,,,yummmmmmmmmm.........



That's the best !!
Just about out of what she put up last year.
If I send the boy down to get a jar, he gets 2. Eats 1 on the way back. LOL !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> saur krout on a hotdog,,,yummmmmmmmmm.........



That is very good too ! And with a pork roast !


You eat hot dogs ? Same thing as bologna !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> That is very good too ! And with a pork roast !
> 
> 
> You eat hot dogs ? Same thing as bologna !




Fried baloney and cheese sandwich with Horseradish.........mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Fried baloney and cheese sandwich with Horseradish.........mmmmmmmmmmmmmm



i was gonna say,,mix in some home made hoss radish with that kraut to make an awsome topping !!

i dont do store bout hossradish lessn i run out..


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Fried baloney and cheese sandwich with Horseradish.........mmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Fried bologna with cheese ! My favorite samich ! 


I hope them cabbage rolls hurry up ! I am getting really HUNGRY !!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Need to do a Jerry , have some good dirt hauled in then do a Dan . Build a 20' high letric fence around it ! LOL Only way I could keep the critters out !



Lectric low to the ground. And PB/foil. Fun to watch


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> i was gonna say,,mix in some home made hoss radish with that kraut to make an awsome topping !!
> 
> i dont do store bout hossradish lessn i run out..



Need to get me some started ! Find a good spot first ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Need to get me some started ! Find a good spot first ?



A good spot for hossradish,,,,,,,,,,,hhhhmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,..........

long as it aint paved over it's good enuf !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Lectric low to the ground. And PB/foil. Fun to watch



Think I will do that just for fun ! LOL


See how them dang deer like it !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A good spot for hossradish,,,,,,,,,,,hhhhmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,..........
> 
> long as it aint paved over it's good enuf !!!!!!!!!!!!



Hard azz clay and rocks is all I got , bout the same as paved over !


----------



## tbone75

OL needs something ?

BRB ?? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,did the whole car today in liquid clay,even windshield,,took awhile,,forgot to tell you it DOES take a little elbow grease ,, 
of course it takes ALL the wax off,,so this is dry after washing it off with NO wax on it at all .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Fried baloney and cheese sandwich with Horseradish.........mmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Add horseradish to ice cream. 

Or to cranberry sause.....

Yeah. I like it.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Add horseradish to ice cream.
> 
> Or to cranberry sause.....
> 
> Yeah. I like it.



cranberry sauce,,yeh 

ice cream ?? dunna bout that !!

hosradish and fried oysters !!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Think I will do that just for fun ! LOL
> 
> 
> See how them dang deer like it !



Real low for short critters. 

In our X-area the 4300V fence was up off the groud. Enough for most of a skunk to walk under. Tail however.............zap!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> cranberry sauce,,yeh
> 
> ice cream ?? dunna bout that !!
> 
> hosradish and fried oysters !!!!!



Strangely.......it's good. Not a huge bowl. And mixed in. Hot and sweet. 

And with fried oysters.........goes without saying. 

HR and Prime Rib. Not HR sause. Just Horseradish.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Looks like yer ready Dan !



I just have to do a little finr tuning on the cone .
Let me tell you it sure melts a Husquee into a puddle right some fast LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Strangely.......it's good. Not a huge bowl. And mixed in. Hot and sweet.
> 
> And with fried oysters.........goes without saying.
> 
> HR and Prime Rib. Not HR sause. Just Horseradish.



I'll Paul Harvey this:
Horseradish 
Cranberries
Onion
Sour cream
Sugar. 

On NPR every year. A frozed condiment. 

And HR and applesauce.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll Paul Harvey this:
> Horseradish
> Cranberries
> Onion
> Sour cream
> Sugar.
> 
> On NPR every year. A frozed condiment.
> 
> And HR and applesauce.



hossradish
onion
sour cream = chip dip !!


----------



## IEL

Hey john, if you want to get rid of the coyotes, try a 7mm remington magnum. Quite popular on the prairies here. A lot of guys have them for deer, and they will do a good job on yotes out past 400 yards. It even blows them into bite sized pieces for the birds. I hear a 220 swift does even more carnage. Can you say basket ball sized exit wound? 460 Weatherby would be fun also. 

Or a great pyerneese. They were bred to fight off wolves and bears in sheep fields.

Hmmm on second thought, the 460 Weatherby recoil might blow the slug in half. 7mm is a pretty fierce round as well. Maybe stick to a 22 hornet. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Scooterbum

IEL said:


> Hey john, if you want to get rid of the coyotes, try a 7mm remington magnum. Quite popular on the prairies here. A lot of guys have them for deer, and they will do a good job on yotes out past 400 yards. It even blows them into bite sized pieces for the birds. I hear a 220 swift does even more carnage. Can you say basket ball sized exit wound? 460 Weatherby would be fun also.
> 
> Or a great pyerneese. They were bred to fight off wolves and bears in sheep fields.
> 
> Hmmm on second thought, the 460 Weatherby recoil might blow the slug in half. 7mm is a pretty fierce round as well. Maybe stick to a 22 hornet. :msp_sneaky:




Must have a lot of open range up there. Around these parts the 30/30 or 270 takes care of everything.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Must have a lot of open range up there. Around these parts the 30/30 or 270 takes care of everything.



Especially a belted 270 Weatherby Magnum,


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,did the whole car today in liquid clay,even windshield,,took awhile,,forgot to tell you it DOES take a little elbow grease ,,
> of course it takes ALL the wax off,,so this is dry after washing it off with NO wax on it at all .



Takes all the oxidation off good ! That is also a very good paint job !

That plate for you or the car ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I seen Robin check in once since the "Disappearance" but he didn't post anything .
> 
> Someone stepped on a spider , now we got rain for the weekend :msp_angry:
> Jerry don't forget to ask Doug , it'd be nice to catch some of the weekend rain for future use .



Yup,..asked Doug and just as I remembered,..er thought I remembered , might have remembered that I thought I remembered ....








































































































They are mine, saved as wharf floats....LOL
I will dserop a couple off at your place.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Add horseradish to ice cream.
> 
> Or to cranberry sause.....
> 
> Yeah. I like it.



That really sounds GROSS ! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> Hey john, if you want to get rid of the coyotes, try a 7mm remington magnum. Quite popular on the prairies here. A lot of guys have them for deer, and they will do a good job on yotes out past 400 yards. It even blows them into bite sized pieces for the birds. I hear a 220 swift does even more carnage. Can you say basket ball sized exit wound? 460 Weatherby would be fun also.
> 
> Or a great pyerneese. They were bred to fight off wolves and bears in sheep fields.
> 
> Hmmm on second thought, the 460 Weatherby recoil might blow the slug in half. 7mm is a pretty fierce round as well. Maybe stick to a 22 hornet. :msp_sneaky:



If a round doesn't explode on impact.........well it's just too girley. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A buddy of mine gave me a real nice 24' wood ext. ladder yesterday ! He bought it at a auction with some other junk,said he didn't need it.



Death trap!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> They didn't want to spoil yer fun ! :hmm3grin2orange:














Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Hey john, if you want to get rid of the coyotes, try a 7mm remington magnum. Quite popular on the prairies here. A lot of guys have them for deer, and they will do a good job on yotes out past 400 yards. It even blows them into bite sized pieces for the birds. I hear a 220 swift does even more carnage. Can you say basket ball sized exit wound? 460 Weatherby would be fun also.
> 
> Or a great pyerneese. They were bred to fight off wolves and bears in sheep fields.
> 
> Hmmm on second thought, the 460 Weatherby recoil might blow the slug in half. 7mm is a pretty fierce round as well. Maybe stick to a 22 hornet. :msp_sneaky:



Had a 300 Win. Mag , too much recoil to shoot much ! I like my 6mm PPC ! Or I do have a 220 Swift Ackly Imp. ! LOL And the 25-06 will do anything I ever need !
A well placed 22RF will do nearly anything I ever need around here. LOL Hardly ever need more than 75 yrds. ! LOL My Ruger Slab Side 22RF pistol will nail anything out to 75 yrds. easy ! LOL Blue Jays at 80 yrds. is no problem,off the window sill ! LOL Got to have a solid rest ! 3X scope with a dot.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sounds like fun John. 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Death trap!!



I would like fiberglass, but free is better ! LOL Nothing wrong with a wood ladder ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would like fiberglass, but free is better ! LOL Nothing wrong with a wood ladder ?



Til a rung breaks out at 32' up.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sounds like fun John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



That pistol will out shoot my rifles out to 75 yrds. every time ! Amazing little thing ! I did a few little things to it. LOL Spring kit,firing pin,trigger,sear, etc. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Til a rung breaks out at 32' up.



Nah . 2 -12' sections. 24' total. 32' is way to heavy for me !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Jimmy



That you in the funny looking boat ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would like fiberglass, but free is better ! LOL Nothing wrong with a wood ladder ?



Class 1 aluminum is all I will climb past 20'.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

My brother is deadly with a pistol...can't shoot rifle. I am no where near as good as him with a pistol. Some people just make it happen with the short barrels. 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Them cabbage rolls are so good !!


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Them cabbage rolls are so good !!



Just can't find the unlike button................


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Class 1 aluminum is all I will climb past 20'.



I can borrow them if need be,long as my FIL don't miss them off his fire truck ! LOL Them things are heavy duty on that ladder truck !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> My brother is deadly with a pistol...can't shoot rifle. I am no where near as good as him with a pistol. Some people just make it happen with the short barrels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



I am not very good with my 44mag. LOL Just don't shoot it nuff. A 22rf is just easy ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Them cabbage rolls are so good !!



The OL tryin te get a rise in the bed covers again ?????


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Just can't find the unlike button................



No idea what all she puts in them , don't care ! They are just GOOD !!

Got apple pie for later too ! And ice cream !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The OL tryin te get a rise in the bed covers again ?????



Or payback ? :msp_scared:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> That you in the funny looking boat ?



Yeah. It was a full camo duck blind but the paint is coming off now. That shot is taken on our little pond at work. They had the pump off but I still got a few hot laps in! Get that little puppy on plane and hang a turn HARD! 




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yeah. It was a full camo duck blind but the paint is coming off now. That shot is taken on our little pond at work. They had the pump off but I still got a few hot laps in! Get that little puppy on plane and hang a turn HARD!
> Jimmy




Pillbury dough boy in a pink shirt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Death trap!!



Kindling !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> My brother is deadly with a pistol...can't shoot rifle. I am no where near as good as him with a pistol. Some people just make it happen with the short barrels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Yeah, watching someone good with a pistol is humbling.


----------



## tbone75

Any of yous know where I can get a 218 B rifle ? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

evening fellas.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Kindling !!



You guys is silly ! Been using wood ladders for many years , never had a problem.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Pillbury dough boy in a pink shirt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ..






Thanks Ron!




Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah, watching someone good with a pistol is humbling.



Yes it is....




Jimmy


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Any of yous know where I can get a 218 B rifle ? LOL



Had a Winc. model 70 chambered for that, actually 2 of them. I kept the one chambered for 270.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah, watching someone good with a pistol is humbling.



Watching a good friend of mine just makes me shake my head ! Shoots clay pigeons out of the air with a little officers colt 45acp. Then just for fun he shot a 5" group of 6 shots at 100 yrds ! Open sights to boot !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Had a Winc. model 70 chambered for that, actually 2 of them. I kept the one chambered for 270.



Oh now John is gonna cry hisself to sleep.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> evening fellas.



Hey Sparky !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh now John is gonna cry hisself to sleep.



Just may ! That would be a nice rifle !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys is silly ! Been using wood ladders for many years , never had a problem.



You are leaving yourself wide open there Johnboy....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

My brothers favorite is a Ruger Bear Cat. 100m with iron sights....get out of his way!




Jimmy


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Just may ! That would be a nice rifle !



I'm not up on my guns to much but that was supposed to be a wicked fast cartridge from what I remember. Just had a tiny ass bullet for what I shoot.
Something in the Ol' cobwebs is saying it wasn't a model 70, I do know my 270 is. But they were almost identical if memory serves right.
If your serious about wanting one I could call my nephew and see if he still has it. that's where it went.


----------



## tbone75

A Browning low wall would be ideal for me. In 218-B !! LOL Not asking for much I know. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Just may ! That would be a nice rifle !



I liked it in the Winchester 43. Little action, little round.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I'm not up on my guns to much but that was supposed to be a wicked fast cartridge from what I remember. Just had a tiny ass bullet for what I shoot.
> Something in the Ol' cobwebs is saying it wasn't a model 70, I do know my 270 is. But they were almost identical if memory serves right.
> If your serious about wanting one I could call my nephew and see if he still has it. that's where it went.



Could be a model 43 ?

Yes I am looking for one ! Give him a yell !

Thanks Scoot !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I liked it in the Winchester 43. Little action, little round.



My pistol shooting buddy has one of them. Very nice rifle !


----------



## tbone75

That same buddy has a New In The Box Winchester 92 in 25-20 ! His grandpa gave it to him,he bought it new. Never been out of that box ! He will let you look at it,just don't touch ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> View attachment 298955
> 
> * I could loan you one these................*



Good looking dogs Scoot.


----------



## tbone75

Everyone left ! I didn't even fart !














Yet ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## IEL

I think the little lever action winchester in 219 zipper would real nice. I can't remember which model it was for that round, and I don't feel like digging out the 1976 gun digest. Might be real nice for john's garden defense? Either that or a M163 Vulcan. :msp_w00t:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Everyone left ! I didn't even fart !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet ! :msp_w00t:



Must have been me. LOL Didn't think I smelled that bad.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Must have been me. LOL Didn't think I smelled that bad.



Worse than what my OL did to me today ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> I think the little lever action winchester in 219 zipper would real nice. I can't remember which model it was for that round, and I don't feel like digging out the 1976 gun digest. Might be real nice for john's garden defense? Either that or a M163 Vulcan. :msp_w00t:




Marlin made a lever in 218...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

Saving it from page 2!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Right behind you !


----------



## Stihl 041S

It was dam close!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers!




Jimmy


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning slackers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Good Afternoon !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

What you up to this am Dan? I'm listening to the rain as I fix to head out. 




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

I finally get up early and place is empty ??


----------



## dancan

Sorry , I can't cruze the internet and cruze the highway at the same time LOL
No rain here yet but it'll be here tonight and tomorrow .
Had a customer stop in yesterday , they just came over from the gas station next to me , they were looking for a fuse but couldn't find one there , they were really confused when the attendant told them they were in the refrigerator at the back of the store ........
I had a good laugh and then showed the customer what the attendant thought they were looking for .







I got a 5$ tip for selling a 50 cent fuse not a 3$ Fuze


----------



## roncoinc

Sparky !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning


----------



## tbone75

Sure is slow in here !


SLACKERS


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Marlin made a lever in 218...



I would really like that !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Slack, Slack, Slack, Slack, Slack, Slack.....Etc.


----------



## tbone75

More rain today , but may clear off Sat. & Sun.

No idea what I will do today , if anything ? LOL

Stihl need to dig that saw out and get the trim ! Only have a week left !

My other camper may be here Sun. Its already gutted,I will build shelves in that one first. Lots of repairs to do on the one here.
My buddy that gave me the ladder has a few sheets of 7/16 plywood he is giving me for shelving ! Most of its 32" wide,plenty good nuff for shelves ! Stuff he brought home from work they trashed for some reason ?

He is trying to get some stainless cable for my winch too ! They throw it away for some reason ? Aircraft stuff of some kind ? No idea what they use it for ? They make lights , and other glass stuff .


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Slack, Slack, Slack, Slack, Slack, Slack.....Etc.



Its TGIF for yous guys with them "J" things ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Getting anywhere with the house Mark ?


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

Winchester made lever actions in both 218 bee and 219 zipper. The first guns chambered for those rounds. The zipper was actually a pretty hot round, being a necked down 30-30.

The little rossi raging hornet would be a neat revolver. 22 hornet revolver might be perfect for garden pests?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Getting anywhere with the house Mark ?



Actually, Yes. everything is on track. seller agreed to cooperate with us. If everything goes right we should be moving in at the end of this month. We are really excited. will be nice to have a work space that I dont have to drive to from the house.


----------



## dancan

I got a hold of the PitBull , says he's crazy busy , found religion and is getting rid of all his junk saws , now converted to Stihl .





























































True story !


Well maybe some parts of it LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I got a hold of the PitBull , says he's crazy busy , found religion and is getting rid of all his junk saws , now converted to Stihl .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True story !
> 
> 
> Well maybe some parts of it LOL



Good to know hes OK. But that Steel part ! You are so full of chit !!
Wait till he reads that ! You will be in deep doodoo !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Actually, Yes. everything is on track. seller agreed to cooperate with us. If everything goes right we should be moving in at the end of this month. We are really excited. will be nice to have a work space that I dont have to drive to from the house.



Sounds great Mark !

What do you do where you work now ? Just sit on yer rump all day ?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> Winchester made lever actions in both 218 bee and 219 zipper. The first guns chambered for those rounds. The zipper was actually a pretty hot round, being a necked down 30-30.
> 
> The little rossi raging hornet would be a neat revolver. 22 hornet revolver might be perfect for garden pests?



The zipper is a good one,but I have lots of Bee stuff already ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Sounds great Mark !
> 
> What do you do where you work now ? Just sit on yer rump all day ?



haha, no. staying pretty busy. I design trucks for customers, basically take all their requests and wants and build them a truck that can meet that need, then work with engineering to actually make it physically possible. Here in Creedmoor we do all the small aerials (AT40M, AT40S) and all the forrestry units (LR7 series) as well as the L series trucks. check them out Altec Inc


----------



## dancan

:jester:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Good Morning. Just rolled out of bed at 9:55am and caught up on some major sleep. Now I have to find stuff to do because it's raining here and my outside chores will have to wait. Maybe I'll work on saws while I wait for the washing machine tech to show up from 1-4pm.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> haha, no. staying pretty busy. I design trucks for customers, basically take all their requests and wants and build them a truck that can meet that need, then work with engineering to actually make it physically possible. Here in Creedmoor we do all the small aerials (AT40M, AT40S) and all the forrestry units (LR7 series) as well as the L series trucks. check them out Altec Inc



Sounds interesting and fun ! Way better than your last job ! To me anyway. LOL


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Good Morning. Just rolled out of bed at 9:55am and caught up on some major sleep. Now I have to find stuff to do because it's raining here and my outside chores will have to wait. Maybe I'll work on saws while I wait for the washing machine tech to show up from 1-4pm.



Sounds like your trying to out slack me today ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

I may have to take a nap just to keep my crown today ! :msp_scared:


----------



## jimdad07

Nice easy day here today. Working on a gravy routine maintenance three miles from home all day with nobody here but me...ahhhhhh!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Nice easy day here today. Working on a gravy routine maintenance three miles from home all day with nobody here but me...ahhhhhh!



Your after my crown too ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Sounds interesting and fun ! Way better than your last job ! To me anyway. LOL



Yes, to me too. the two jobs arent even comparable.


----------



## roncoinc

got everybody beat !!

ate twice already and havent even got dressed yet !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> got everybody beat !!
> 
> ate twice already and havent even got dressed yet !!



You cheated ! :msp_sneaky:

That does it ! I am taking a nap ! 

You will NOT get the crown today ! :msp_angry:


----------



## clintonior

tbone75 said:


> Your after my crown too ! :msp_sneaky:



Yer after me sluggy patties..:kilt:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like your trying to out slack me today ! :msp_sneaky:



Not intentionally. I promise. Just now getting to brunch. Lol


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> Nice easy day here today. Working on a gravy routine maintenance three miles from home all day with nobody here but me...ahhhhhh!



Nice. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

Mmmmmmm , I think I ate toooooo much , I feel like a Husquee owner .................. or John .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Fixing to head out but my buddy showed up and handed me a squeal 010. Are they worth a darn?


Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jimmy


----------



## little possum

Sparky, there is a Altec service center not far from us

Should be at work, but Im not. Should be working on the mower, but Im not. Probably shouldnt take a nap, but Im goin to! hahaha


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Jimmy



I have a 012 , not a bad saw. 16" B&C. Seems to have plenty of power. 45cc . Not sure what cc the 010 is ? 40 maybe ?


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Sparky, there is a Altec service center not far from us
> 
> Should be at work, but Im not. Should be working on the mower, but Im not. Probably shouldnt take a nap, but Im goin to! hahaha



Done had my nap ! LOL Didn't sleep fer chit last night. Almost feel like doing something now ?


----------



## tbone75

The coil for this Steel whacker should be here by now ? Guess I should go get he mail. LOL

Sure that fixes it.Can't find anything else wrong,so it may.


----------



## tbone75

See Ron down there , bet he didn't even get dressed yet. Stihl in his stihl PJs I would guess ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nuttin but SLACKERS !!


I am stihl sluggin around !


Back is the slacker today !


----------



## AU_K2500

Devil must be beating his wife hard today.....


----------



## roncoinc

I moved !!!

got dressed,,,fired up the woodstove,,,put a beef stew on it to simmer...

rainy,,wet,,damp,,cold,,,,,,,,,,.................


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well I have to get into it. Not really in love with it...was thinking it was a top handle. I know one of the av mounts snapped when I pulled it though. 




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well I have to get into it. Not really in love with it...was thinking it was a top handle. I know one of the av mounts snapped when I pulled it though.
> Jimmy



It's a squeel,,,whadda ya want ??

not worth a lot of " dough " ..


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Mmmmmmm , I think I ate toooooo much , I feel like a Husquee owner .................. or John .



You mean powerful or full of gas? LOL


----------



## dancan

I meent stuffed , bloated and slow


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I meent stuffed , bloated and slow



Nothing new bout that !

You always seem to be PMSing ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I moved !!!
> 
> got dressed,,,fired up the woodstove,,,put a beef stew on it to simmer...
> 
> rainy,,wet,,damp,,cold,,,,,,,,,,.................



Dang it !

You may have beat me today !

I transplanted mater plants ! They were volunteer plants from last year. LOL

If they want to grow that bad , may as well let them try. Just had to move them.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's a squeel,,,whadda ya want ??
> 
> not worth a lot of " dough " ..



Yep , but easy to work on. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I meent stuffed , bloated and slow



You talkin bout me !! ?????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You talkin bout me !! ?????



Can't be , didn't say anything bout being MEEN ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cabbage roll time ! Then apple pie time ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sinking like a sunset!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> I meent stuffed , bloated and slow



LOL. My 365 resents that remark:msp_angry: LOL


----------



## dancan

There , back in from working on the rain storage for the irrigation system for the garden .
I found some old gutters to hang off the sheds , I've got some large garbage buckets ready to catch the drops under them .
I've got 2 , I'll guess at 75 gallon tanks , that I'll transfer the water to after I do a hardware run tomorrow to get some fittings .

Hmmmm , maybe I should have put a pool in like Ron ......Then I could just float around and hang out .....


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> There , back in from working on the rain storage for the irrigation system for the garden .
> I found some old gutters to hang off the sheds , I've got some large garbage buckets ready to catch the drops under them .
> I've got 2 , I'll guess at 75 gallon tanks , that I'll transfer the water to after I do a hardware run tomorrow to get some fittings .
> 
> Hmmmm , maybe I should have put a pool in like Ron ......Then I could just float around and hang out .....



Naw,,,the garbage buckets will suit you fine !! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

Nah , I just hang out at your place and pester you .

Stihl , Stihl , Stihl ........ More fun .


----------



## dancan

Daum , them dark an Stormy's sure mess up the spellin an typin ..... Capt'n Bligh's fault ....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nah , I just hang out at your place and pester you .
> 
> Stihl , Stihl , Stihl ........ More fun .



What would Ron do without you. LOL


----------



## dancan

BTW , Capt'n Bligh says youse is a bunch of slack azzez an since he found religion e aint talkin to yas till ye heathens convert te Stihl .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> There , back in from working on the rain storage for the irrigation system for the garden .
> I found some old gutters to hang off the sheds , I've got some large garbage buckets ready to catch the drops under them .
> I've got 2 , I'll guess at 75 gallon tanks , that I'll transfer the water to after I do a hardware run tomorrow to get some fittings .
> 
> Hmmmm , maybe I should have put a pool in like Ron ......Then I could just float around and hang out .....



I still have 3 more of those tanks if you think you need them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That Jonsered 590 really cuts fast but its durn hard on the hands, thing vibrates so bad I think I will use if from now on for placing concrete.


----------



## IEL

Pizzaaaaaa :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone gone on vacation or has the cat got yer tongue....LOL
Huskies still stink!


----------



## 8433jeff

pioneerguy600 said:


> Everyone gone on vacation or has the cat got yer tongue....LOL
> Huskies still stink!



Just ban them, you gots the power now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jerry!!!!

How's your world??? Hope all is well. 

Hey John!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hey slackers !

Whats with the new title Jerry ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry!!!!
> 
> How's your world??? Hope all is well.
> 
> Hey John!!!!



Hey uncle Rob. Things are really busy but that`s a good thing most of the time, working a few extra hours each day. The ole body is holding up well so far and things are about to get even busier as we have just started building the restaurant. Little time for working on or running saws right now but that is not really a bad thing...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hey slackers !
> 
> Whats with the new title Jerry ?



Been deputized.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been deputized.....LOL



Congrats. I think ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob. Things are really busy but that`s a good thing most of the time, working a few extra hours each day. The ole body is holding up well so far and things are about to get even busier as we have just started building the restaurant. Little time for working on or running saws right now but that is not really a bad thing...LOL



Busy is always good. 

Maybe the doc will let me start OT soon. Sitting around sucks. 

Which restaurant is this? I try to keep up.


----------



## tbone75

Sorry guys I am stihl the slacking Slug ! Maybe I can sleep tonight ?

Time !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sorry guys I am stihl the slacking Slug ! Maybe I can sleep tonight ?
> 
> Time !



Hope ya sleep well Ol Buddy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Busy is always good.
> 
> Maybe the doc will let me start OT soon. Sitting around sucks.
> 
> Which restaurant is this? I try to keep up.



We are building a new restaurant in Porters Lake. It is for a Chinese food, both eat in and take out. The owner has been in business in the area for for quite some time in a leased building. Now he figures its time to have his own building.

Hope the doc lets you get back to your reg job soon.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Drinkin' burbon in a hotel room in Suffolk VA. Little brother gets married tomorrow....tonight we let it rain!




Jimmy


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sorry guys I am stihl the slacking Slug ! Maybe I can sleep tonight ?
> 
> Time !



Nite John.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nite Jon! 




Jimmy


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are building a new restaurant in Porters Lake. It is for a Chinese food, both eat in and take out. The owner has been in business in the area for for quite some time in a leased building. Now he figures its time to have his own building.
> 
> Hope the doc lets you get back to your reg job soon.




If I put a jaw on the chuck I've over lifted and could be in trouble. 

They may give me another student. Good kid. Hungry to learn. 

Two may keep me busy. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Nite Jon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Hey Jimmy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jimmy.



Hey Rob!







pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:


Nite Jerry.





Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Getting tired of traveling....too much of it going on lately. Have a tree to take out for my brother and a slew of stuff to do at home. Hard to do when you aren't there. 

I also have a bunch of saws to build at home.....they miss me!




Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright slackers.....tighten up!




Jimmy


----------



## dancan

Everybody run and hide now that Jerry becomes a mod or just a bunch of SeLack Azzez ?


----------



## dancan

While youse were all se lak ken I was busy shoppin .
I found Ron a fuel thrifty snow plow for next winter .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> While youse were all se lak ken I was busy shoppin .
> I found Ron a fuel thrifty snow plow for next winter .



Ron could put all his Hooskies in the rear to act as counterbalance when the plow blade is picked up. We know they are just dead weight.....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. 

That looks to be an interesting snow removal setup. 




Jimmy


----------



## dancan

I think it might be an imported NC/SC snow plow .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> I think it might be an imported NC/SC snow plow .



No...we just use the bumper and air damn on the lowered Civics and Carollas. Rough part is when talking on the phone to the "homies" they always go in "da ditch" and then are ruined.






Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys .

Cute snow plow ya got there Dan. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> While youse were all se lak ken I was busy shoppin .
> I found Ron a fuel thrifty snow plow for next winter .



Nice....that looks like something my BIL would have come up with.......I remember he had a homemade one way plow on his '65 Beetle!! Plowed his driveway 6-7 yrs with it too......about froze to death but could always get in and out.....LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nice....that looks like something my BIL would have come up with.......I remember he had a homemade one way plow on his '65 Beetle!! Plowed his driveway 6-7 yrs with it too......about froze to death but could always get in and out.....LOL!!!!



Hey ya Ol Slacker !

Been real busy have ya.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> While youse were all se lak ken I was busy shoppin .
> I found Ron a fuel thrifty snow plow for next winter .



Your meen this mornin,,,was the bathwater in your garbage barrel to cold this morning ?? .


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,,pretty bad when somebody in a foriegn country has to make contact to see if your ok..

coulds slipped of a copper roof,,,,,,

be under a tree,,etc..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,,pretty bad when somebody in a foriegn country has to make contact to see if your ok..
> 
> coulds slipped of a copper roof,,,,,,
> 
> be under a tree,,etc..



:agree2:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Good to know hes OK. But that Steel part ! You are so full of chit !!
> Wait till he reads that ! You will be in deep doodoo !



HmmmmmmmmMMMMMMM!!!!!!!! Yez he is.........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HmmmmmmmmMMMMMMM!!!!!!!! Yez he is.........



I warned him ! LOL


Your in deep yer self !


Leave us all hanging like that ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hey ya Ol Slacker !
> 
> Been real busy have ya.



Yeah been nutz here the last week or so.....but in a good way......no problems...all good stuff. Thunder, wind and big rain here this AM....going over to the shop in a bit and pull the old motor out of my boat.....then haul the boat back home and pressure wash the bilge...get it nice and clean....while the boat is out of the shop and the overhead crane is free, I'll move the NEW motor into the shop and the old goes in the crate and back in the truck for a core........new motor is shiny!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John,,,,

he,he,hee,,,,,

tell the OL,, Boston SWEPT Peeburgh to advance to the stanley cup finals.

good Ol Lord Stanley,,,gave the nadians sumthin to do besides shovel snow


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I warned him ! LOL
> 
> 
> Your in deep yer self !
> 
> 
> Leave us all hanging like that ! :msp_sneaky:



Yeah ....sorry about that......was not a plan....just have been so busy couldn't stop...if I did I would nod off and then it was the next day!!

One thing was..... I got 1,000 cu.yds. of nice gravel delivered to the shop starting last Monday......FREE.....yes FREE.....only hitch was I had to level the loads and stay ahead of two triaxels and a 19 yd ten wheeler hauling from 1/3 mile away....been my dream for the shop for nine yrs but haven't had the income to do it....estimates were around $25,000- $30,000 to level what I have cleared............that was a lot of work for a 17 hoss FWD tractor!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John,,,,
> 
> he,he,hee,,,,,
> 
> tell the OL,, Boston SWEPT Peeburgh to advance to the stanley cup finals.
> 
> good Ol Lord Stanley,,,gave the nadians sumthin to do besides shovel snow



Good thing she don't care bout hockey ! Ya Ol otstir:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah ....sorry about that......was not a plan....just have been so busy couldn't stop...if I did I would nod off and then it was the next day!!
> 
> One thing was..... I got 1,000 cu.yds. of nice gravel delivered to the shop starting last Monday......FREE.....yes FREE.....only hitch was I had to level the loads and stay ahead of two triaxels and a 19 yd ten wheeler hauling from 1/3 mile away....been my dream for the shop for nine yrs but haven't had the income to do it....estimates were around $25,000- $30,000 to level what I have cleared............that was a lot of work for a 17 hoss FWD tractor!!!!!



Now that will make it real nice around the shop !


----------



## tbone75

We got a new sheriff cruising this thread ! Got to watch him !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> We got a new sheriff cruising this thread ! Got to watch him !!



I was wondering if anybody watched or kept an eye on us here ??

thot after a couple years noticing no trouble here they forgot about us !!

hey,,,WE need watching too !!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Now that will make it real nice around the shop !



LOL!!!!!! Flat!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I was wondering if anybody watched or kept an eye on us here ??
> 
> thot after a couple years noticing no trouble here they forgot about us !!
> 
> hey,,,WE need watching too !!!



Yep , you and Dan need watching ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> We got a new sheriff cruising this thread ! Got to watch him !!



I noticed that.......have to keep our speed down......Congats Jerry!!!!! Thead's so darn big they probably thought they needed a full time Mod just for us!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!!!!! Flat!!!!!!!



The price is the best part ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sending the OL to Yard Sales again today ! Maybe she will find me another saw ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The price is the best part ! LOL




Oh Yeah!!!! They're putting in a traffic circle/round-a-bout in just up the road.......good friend is the "White Hat" on the job......they have to dig the whole intersection down 4 feet and refill with spec gravel so it's all the same.....are removing 4,000 yds...I already got 1,000 and may get more yet...but now I have a big enough "flat spot' they can just dump and Lewis will come down with the Giant wheel loader and level it off......also for "The Right Price"!!!!...........This has been a damn good spring for me...so far....best in yrs!! Been running saws a bit too putting in silt fence and cutting saplings/suckers and one tall old maple stump that I had left because it had livestock fence grown into the middle of it!! Gone now......the old 80 with a 24"worked her majic on that one......I only got in 25 billable hrs on the job this week...down from my usual 56....LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin !

Glad to see you made it back safely from the pilgramage to Viking Drive Virginia Beach !!!




roncoinc said:


> Robin,,,pretty bad when somebody in a foriegn country has to make contact to see if your ok..
> 
> coulds slipped of a copper roof,,,,,,
> 
> be under a tree,,etc..



I was a little apprehensive of calling on account of the fast boats , islands , talk of importing , export , motocycles , pirates etc ......

U.S., British intelligence mining data from nine U.S. Internet companies in broad secret program - The Washington Post

And the Veriozon phone thing .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh Yeah!!!! They're putting in a traffic circle/round-a-bout in just up the road.......good friend is the "White Hat" on the job......they have to dig the whole intersection down 4 feet and refill with spec gravel so it's all the same.....are removing 4,000 yds...I already got 1,000 and may get more yet...but now I have a big enough "flat spot' they can just dump and Lewis will come down with the Giant wheel loader and level it off......also for "The Right Price"!!!!...........This has been a damn good spring for me...so far....best in yrs!! Been running saws a bit too putting in silt fence and cutting saplings/suckers and one tall old maple stump that I had left because it had livestock fence grown into the middle of it!! Gone now......the old 80 with a 24"worked her majic on that one......I only got in 25 billable hrs on the job this week...down from my usual 56....LOL!!!



Hey !! You know the rules !

Pix or it didn't happen !


----------



## tbone75

My second camper may be here today ? Suppose to be already gutted, I hope ! 

Slap some shelves up and clean out the shop !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hey !! You know the rules !
> 
> Pix or it didn't happen !



LOL!! I'll see what I can do.......didn't take any when it was happening.......no time..... start the tractor at 6:30 in the morning and go back and forth until 4:30 PM.....Monday didn't even get off to pee.........not even once......

Will get some pics when it stops raining.....will get some of the new motor once I get that to the shop......paid for that Monday...it arrived Wed......Joe called me up all excited that it was at his shop but I couldn't even stop to go look at it!!!

Come to find out it's a leftover 2012 motor not a 2013 as I thought........just as well.......seems the 2013s come with cats in both manifolds...$1,000 extra too......No thanks....happier without cats.....


----------



## roncoinc

Just got to thinking,,,,,,that Dan IS a pretty clever fellow....

collect rainwater in a garbage barrel.,,,,,,then he gets to bathe in it,,then he gets to water AND fertilize his garden !!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! I'll see what I can do.......didn't take any when it was happening.......no time..... start the tractor at 6:30 in the morning and go back and forth until 4:30 PM.....Monday didn't even get off to pee.........not even once......
> 
> Will get some pics when it stops raining.....will get some of the new motor once I get that to the shop......paid for that Monday...it arrived Wed......Joe called me up all excited that it was at his shop but I couldn't even stop to go look at it!!!
> 
> Come to find out it's a leftover 2012 motor not a 2013 as I thought........just as well.......seems the 2013s come with cats in both manifolds...$1,000 extra too......No thanks....happier without cats.....



Just stood up and let fly did ya ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Yes , need motor pix too !

P on them cats !! They aint safe round here ! They cut them off in the Wally World parking lot ! LOL
They get 50.00 to 100.00 scrap for them !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just got to thinking,,,,,,that Dan IS a pretty clever fellow....
> 
> collect rainwater in a garbage barrel.,,,,,,then he gets to bathe in it,,then he gets to water AND fertilize his garden !!



That Dan is a sick sick man ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Just stood up and let fly did ya ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Yes , need motor pix too !
> 
> P on them cats !! They aint safe round here ! They cut them off in the Wally World parking lot ! LOL
> They get 50.00 to 100.00 scrap for them !



LOL No... never stopped long enough to even get a drink of water...nothing in...nothing out!!!!!


Way to frantic Monday......at first I only had a narrow slot for the trucks...had to keep it flat so they could dump.....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Just got to thinking,,,,,,that Dan IS a pretty clever fellow....
> 
> collect rainwater in a garbage barrel.,,,,,,then he gets to bathe in it,,then he gets to water AND fertilize his garden !!



Yep that's economy.....get full use of the free water......and then eat the veggies.......if I didn't know better I say there was a little Scott in him somewhere!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Well I gotts ta head to the shop and start on that boat......you all have a good one!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well I gotts ta head to the shop and start on that boat......you all have a good one!!!!



Take yer camera !


----------



## IEL

Morning loud antislackers. Got a busy day today. We are redoing the back yard. We rented a mini excavator to speed up the digging. It seems 25 years away from running backhoes hasn't hurt my dad's surgical precision. I am hauling all the old sod away. Long hard weekend, but there is a really good part. I am getting payed in air tools. :msp_thumbup: I would have used the cash for that anyways, so this just cuts out a step. I have found a used MAC air drill that should be joining me tonight. And an IR 244 impact (rebuilt) that should be ordered tomorrow. :msp_thumbsup:
In other news, after 3 months, I finally fixed my air compressor drain. I have a elbow coming out the bottom, with a six inches nipple, and a gas ball valve on the end. It works great. I can grab a picture if anyone wants. (It sure beats having to use vise grips to close the old one... LOL)


----------



## dancan

Muh buckets are full .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Muh buckets are full .



Yer always full of it ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Good to know I'm full o sumthin ...............:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

I think my garden just floated away.


----------



## dancan

I was gettin ready to call Robin so that he'd take back some of his rain , about 3" by days end .


----------



## dancan

Husqueez don't float in the new wash tub .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Good to know I'm full o sumthin ...............:hmm3grin2orange:



Bet yer eyes are brown !


Yer full of brown stuff ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I think my garden just floated away.



Sun is shining here !


----------



## tbone75

Headed out to the camper,hoping to fix the leaks ?

No word on camper #2 yet ?

No word from the OL finding me any goodies ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

No sun here , I'm tryin to dry my rain gear so I can go back outside .
I had to pick up a new blade yesterday for my Swede saw cause it was cutting at an angle , I got lucky and scored a new water resistant Henschel hat for 20$ , got to test it this morning LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan!!!!!

Maybe get floaties for the Hooskees????

Hey John!!!!!

Just sorting saw parts today. 

Which you will have to do soon John. You gonna have a camper for each brand saw? So they don't interbreed??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yes Mark.......I'll send pictures of the 

Piles-O-Saws. ;-))


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !!
I might have to dry out muh rain gear on one of these .

[video=youtube_share;mWw3bRO_ADI]http://youtu.be/mWw3bRO_ADI[/video]

Looks like it'll even recycle Husqueez .


Sorry John ....


----------



## AU_K2500

Slow morning. Just now getting around to lunch. Spending the rest of the day on saws......I hope. Really want to get the Poulan Super 68 all together.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !!
> I might have to dry out muh rain gear on one of these .
> 
> [video=youtube_share;mWw3bRO_ADI]http://youtu.be/mWw3bRO_ADI[/video]
> 
> Looks like it'll even recycle Husqueez .
> 
> 
> Sorry John ....



How does it work with coal to coke?

Wood enough heat?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Dan!!!!!
> 
> Maybe get floaties for the Hooskees????
> 
> Hey John!!!!!
> 
> Just sorting saw parts today.
> 
> Which you will have to do soon John. You gonna have a camper for each brand saw? So they don't interbreed??



Them half breeds are good saws ! LOL

Dread the thought of sorting !! Going to have sections ! LOL
Steels , big section ?
Dolmars , med section ?
Huskys , big section ?
J-Reds , med section ?
Poulans , med section ?
Pioneers , med section ?
Homies , small section 7
Mac , one
Wright , one
Kita , one
Demo saws , 3
Chink , 3 new ones , includes a Yiobi 
Close as I can get ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yes Mark.......I'll send pictures of the
> 
> Piles-O-Saws. ;-))



I wanna see ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

I don't think you'd want to forgeweld large pieces but I sure it'll do anything you could do with charcoal .


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I wanna see ! :msp_sneaky:



Its on a need to see basis.....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Its on a need to see basis.....



I needs !!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I needs !!



You need something.....but I don't think more saws is it! Lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You need something.....but I don't think more saws is it! Lol



:waaaht:




I gots room for 3 times as many now !



They don't give out what I need.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> :waaaht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't give out what I need.



Free lobotomy ???????????


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Free lobotomy ???????????



Corded dewalt drill and 1" auger bit.....no charge.


----------



## farrell

Slacker check in

Afternoon fellas!

56 hours in last week and 54 in this week

Not much goin on here

Want to mow yard but can't

So I'm workin on the tractor

The intake push rod does have a small bend in it 

Sent the wife to get a new one

Hope that fixes it

Fires up the saws just to hear them run


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I wanna see ! :msp_sneaky:



I'll send a peep Show-O-Stihls. And one Echo.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam!!!!!

GTG in august !!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam!!!!!
> 
> GTG in august !!!!!!!



Hey Rob!

Yes sir!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> Yes sir!



With guns and Fuddruckers after. My treat.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Free lobotomy ???????????



They said my papers are in the mail ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

OL is home ! Hope I got something !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Free lobotomy ???????????



I'd rather have a bottle in front of me;

Than have a Frontal Lobotomy.......


















Fun fact.

They gave a Nobel Prize for the Lobootomy. Poor call


----------



## farrell

Well new push rod didn't fix it

Guess time to pull the head?


----------



## dancan

I'll agree with ya Rob , labottle-infrontame is the best option LOL


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> I'll agree with ya Rob , labottle-infrontame is the best option LOL



Sounds like Adam may need "The Procedure" .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Sounds like Adam may need "The Procedure" .



I'll take him a prescription of Barton's Single Barrel. Hope he's not allergic.


----------



## dancan

Barton's or Blanton's ???
I might have to try and get some of that Blanton's across the line ....


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> With guns and Fuddruckers after. My treat.



Chainsaws....guns.....AND fudruckers!? I wanna go.....damn now I know how John feels!


----------



## AU_K2500

Speaking of self medicated, on my way home to enjoy a nice cold glass of kraken. (Sp). Then a nice cold glass of 12 year old Johnnie walker. With some ginger ale(thanks for the tip number 1)


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my,,,,,,,,,,,,

friend stopped by,,wanted to BBQ ,, so i broke up some wild cherry for the smoke box...

he comes back with lobster,,,,,,,to bake and stuff on the grill...

steamers,,get the smoke going and lay em on the grill,,tasty treat !!

large shrimp ,,with creole seasoning and lemon,,skewers on the grill..

sweet corn,,soak em and grill em....

smoke box will be going full time !!

OL's son came up and did the buggs and seafood stuffing for me..

I know,,some enjoy comercial frozen factory fish of unknown origin and species deepfried from Arthur Thatchers or someplace ! 

But,,,,,,, i will suffer.........


----------



## farrell

Heads off

Valve cover and rockers covered in fuel?

Not that I know what I'm looking at?

Exhaust valve doesn't sit flush?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Barton's or Blanton's ???
> I might have to try and get some of that Blanton's across the line ....



I have GOT to proof read. Lol

Blantons. The one hat started single barrel bottling. Or or they say. 

Bourbon drinker eh?


----------



## dancan

I wasn't before injury .......
It's all Ron's fault .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I wasn't before injury .......
> It's all Ron's fault .



Thank him. Lol
A friends mom was bottling foreman at Wild Turkey. 
After they tasted the 160 proof, what it is barreled at, and cut with water, she would bring home what was left in the test bottle. 

160 proof was a little different.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Thank him. Lol
> A friends mom was bottling foreman at Wild Turkey.
> After they tasted the 160 proof, what it is barreled at, and cut with water, she would bring home what was left in the test bottle.
> 
> 160 proof was a little different.



Sounds like shine to me ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mowed the back yard , then sprayed 3 gals. of trimmer. LOL Got 2 more gals. mixed and ready to go trim the front yard now. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like shine to me ! LOL



About Wild Turkey. 

For a long time, maybe into the 80s, Austin Nichols, owner of the Wild Turkey name, didn't have a distillery. 

They bottled I. W. Harper in WT bottles. Then they bought J. T. S. Brown, a $6 bourbon. And started to distill and bottle. 

Never heard of J. T. S. Brown. Also bottled W. C. Fields. 

Now bottled by Heaven Hill

And Bourbon of choise of Paul Neumann in "The Hustler"


----------



## IEL

Good day. Racked up 10 hours of work, that impact is mine. :msp_w00t:

In other news, my neighbour (an elderly englishman) has asked me to help him with his yard. He has bad arthritis in both hands, and cant do much anymore. Now for the good part. He collects and restores vintage british motorcycles. He has a 1956 ajs 650 twin on his drive. Anyways, he had me use the cutting torch to cut back a steel grate to install a sump pump. I will be finishing the instalation next week. Now I am getting payed for this, but that isnt the good part. The good part is he said I am welcome to use his shop whenever I need to. Most of it I have, but he has a few really useful things I dont. He has allowed me to use his metal lathe whenever I need it.  That is actually better than getting a free one. Even if I could afford one (which I cant) I have no place to put it. Oh yeah, that ajs has 3 miles on the clock. :msp_scared: It got a NOS speedo in restoration, and as you can see hasnt been used much. It is virtually brand new.


----------



## tbone75

Sprayed 2 more gals. of trimmer. LOL All done around the yard and driveway now !

Also sprayed 2-1/2 gals. of bug spray around house ! Trying to keep Dan & Sparky out ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of SLACKERS again tonight !

Anyone hear anything from Scott ? Haven't seen nothing of him for a good while now ?

The Midget seems to have vanished ? Just can't see him giving up saws or AS ?


Sure hope there both OK ?


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> friend stopped by,,wanted to BBQ ,, so i broke up some wild cherry for the smoke box...
> 
> he comes back with lobster,,,,,,,to bake and stuff on the grill...
> 
> steamers,,get the smoke going and lay em on the grill,,tasty treat !!
> 
> large shrimp ,,with creole seasoning and lemon,,skewers on the grill..
> 
> sweet corn,,soak em and grill em....
> 
> smoke box will be going full time !!
> 
> OL's son came up and did the buggs and seafood stuffing for me..
> 
> I know,,some enjoy comercial frozen factory fish of unknown origin and species deepfried from Arthur Thatchers or someplace !
> 
> But,,,,,,, i will suffer.........




Oh man,,,glad THAT's overwith !!

stand in the rain locker a bit and get horizontal on something soft !!

i think i ate to much !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. !!!!!

Have to get you in the Slug Olympics. 

You did a lot today!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,,glad THAT's overwith !!
> 
> stand in the rain locker a bit and get horizontal on something soft !!
> 
> i think i ate to much !



You say yous a lard azz ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John. !!!!!
> 
> Have to get you in the Slug Olympics.
> 
> You did a lot today!!!!



Need to fix me up a better sprayer,them 2 gal. pump up jobs suck ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,,glad THAT's overwith !!
> 
> stand in the rain locker a bit and get horizontal on something soft !!
> 
> i think i ate to much !



After a meal like that you want sympathy????

Look between $hit and syphilis in the dictionary!!!!

It kills me to read your menu. 

Glad you are able to enjoy it Ol Buddy!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

One of them battery powdered back pack jobs would be nice !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> After a meal like that you want sympathy????
> 
> Look between $hit and syphilis in the dictionary!!!!
> 
> It kills me to read your menu.
> 
> Glad you are able to enjoy it Ol Buddy!!!!!



I had hot dogs on the grill ! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> After a meal like that you want sympathy????
> 
> Look between $hit and syphilis in the dictionary!!!!
> 
> It kills me to read your menu.
> 
> Glad you are able to enjoy it Ol Buddy!!!!!



Whap , upside the head ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Need to fix me up a better sprayer,them 2 gal. pump up jobs suck ! LOL



Get a spray tank and mount it on your mower. 

Spray as you mow. Mount the heads on both edges of the mower. 

Trigger for each side.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Get a spray tank and mount it on your mower.
> 
> Spray as you mow. Mount the heads on both edges of the mower.
> 
> Trigger for each side.



YES ! Kill all the grass ! No more mowing !


----------



## tbone75

One of them to put on the back of my ATV ! After I get it running again ? LOL Carb seems to be plugged ?


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> YES ! Kill all the grass ! No more mowing !



Why did I do all the work of clearing all this yard just to mow it ? That was DUMB ! LOL Need to plant more trees and let it go !

Can't the back yard,leach bed ! CHIT !


----------



## Stihl 041S

John. Send a picture of your mower. 

5 gallon enough?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> YES ! Kill all the grass ! No more mowing !



I added one to the 15' double bat wing we used for the orchards. To get herbicide between the trees.


----------



## tbone75

I got some trees saved for anyone that shows up with saws to play with ! Well really I got LOTS ! LOL Nothing real big,but stihl fun !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John. Send a picture of your mower.
> 
> 5 gallon enough?



Plenty ! 

To dark now ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Coon patrol tonight ! One down ! LOL

Got real close to the berry patch !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Plenty !
> 
> To dark now ! LOL



Well duhhhhhhhh. ;-))))

Find a place to mount tank or a 5 gallon bucket if easier.


----------



## tbone75

Wheres the Sharif tonight ? Better keep an eye on us ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Coon patrol tonight ! One down ! LOL
> 
> Got real close to the berry patch !



Save some for me!!!!

Got a Crimson Trace on my Kimber!!!!!

Less work for the buzzards.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well duhhhhhhhh. ;-))))
> 
> Find a place to mount tank or a 5 gallon bucket if easier.



12 volt pump !

Have to make something to mount it on the back ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Save some for me!!!!
> 
> Got a Crimson Trace on my Kimber!!!!!
> 
> Less work for the buzzards.



CHEATER !!


I want one ! Of both !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Save some for me!!!!
> 
> Got a Crimson Trace on my Kimber!!!!!
> 
> Less work for the buzzards.



Can't see ever running out ! Nobody hunts them any more. Hides don't pay much. 

Was trying to keep count,but lost track couple years ago ! LOL


----------



## IEL

John, you need one of those gas powered echo sprayers. Mount it to a cart so you dont have to carry it. Or a 200 gallon pto powered trailer mounted orchard sprayer. I know where there is an old one under some cliffs in the rockies. Not worth the drive though.... About $90 in scrap... LOL


----------



## IEL

And maybe a vulcan rotary cannon for the coons.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Can't see ever running out ! Nobody hunts them any more. Hides don't pay much.
> 
> Was trying to keep count,but lost track couple years ago ! LOL



Easier than hitting deer with a vette!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> And maybe a vulcan rotary cannon for the coons.



Don't be silly. 

A minigun would be enough. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Easier than hitting deer with a vette!!!!!!



That is sure easy nuff ! LOL Twice even !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Don't be silly.
> 
> A minigun would be enough. Lol



I would love to shoot one of them !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I would love to shoot one of them !



Ive fired Gatlings. 

Go to the machine-gun shoot in KY. 

Miniguns are pricey to shoot. A months pay in a minute. 

I want a 308 bullpup. In honor of John Buhmiller.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ive fired Gatlings.
> 
> Go to the machine-gun shoot in KY.
> 
> Miniguns are pricey to shoot. A months pay in a minute.
> 
> I want a 308 bullpup. In honor of John Buhmiller.



Ever watch the show Sons of Guns ? They do some real neat stuff on there !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ever watch the show Sons of Guns ? They do some real neat stuff on there !



Sorry Ol Buddy. 

Absolute poop. What they were gonna patent was done 50 years ago. 

Very crude. 

Sorry. It's tv. 

Makes gunsmiths look very bad.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Sorry Ol Buddy.
> 
> Absolute poop. What they were gonna patent was done 50 years ago.
> 
> Very crude.
> 
> Sorry. It's tv.
> 
> Makes gunsmiths look very bad.



Got to have drama ! LOL But they do blow stuff up !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Got to have drama ! LOL But they do blow stuff up !



I'll show ya how!!!!

Easier and more accurately.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Slacker checking in. Late today. LOL

Good load of wood this morning, had to 1/4 it to load it. Nice large red oak rounds. Unloaded, mowed and trimmed two lawns, went with the OL to the Apple store for a phone fix and then dinner at the Cheesecake factory.

Now I'm in slug mode.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey Rob, Hey John.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey Rob, Hey John.



Sounds like you had a busy day !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you had a busy day !



Felt like I worked like a rented mule. Also remembered why I am so impressed with my 365. Helps to have a new chain when noodling:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey Rob, Hey John.



Hey Rick!! 

You ever use fast burning substances to split wood??

Where is the Cheesecake Factory?? V


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Felt like I worked like a rented mule. Also remembered why I am so impressed with my 365. Helps to have a new chain when noodling:hmm3grin2orange:



You gonna love 6+ cube saws. Lol. 

Ported of course......drop the rakers please.....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Rick!!
> 
> You ever use fast burning substances to split wood??
> 
> Where is the Cheesecake Factory?? V




Didn't really split this. Just noodled it into manageable sections. Have about 8-9 more 45" rounds to go back and do the same thing with either tomorrow or next weekend. 

Split it with fast burning substances? No idea man.

We went to the Cheesecake Factory in Towson on Delaney Valley Road. Basically still in the mall. They have several locations. Kind of pricey but the service was excellent and food is very good.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Felt like I worked like a rented mule. Also remembered why I am so impressed with my 365. Helps to have a new chain when noodling:hmm3grin2orange:



I love my 365 ! I did a little porting on it,that made it really run !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> You gonna love 6+ cube saws. Lol.
> 
> Ported of course......drop the rakers please.....



I really want a good 395 or 288 project saw for my eventual "big" saw. My 365 just ripped today though.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I love my 365 ! I did a little porting on it,that made it really run !



Muffler mod to mine, converted to 372 and deleted base gasket. Noticed a big difference in torque when I deleted the gasket.


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Didn't really split this. Just noodled it into manageable sections. Have about 8-9 more 45" rounds to go back and do the same thing with either tomorrow or next weekend.
> 
> Split it with fast burning substances? No idea man.
> 
> We went to the Cheesecake Factory in Towson on Delaney Valley Road. Basically still in the mall. They have several locations. Kind of pricey but the service was excellent and food is very good.



Sounds good. 


Have to try the place. 

Splitting with a Black Powder wedge....


----------



## tbone75

Drill a hole,stuff with black powder, light fuse, RUN !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

No. LOL never tried that yet. I don't even own a splitter yet. Working on it though. I usually rent one a few times a year.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Muffler mod to mine, converted to 372 and deleted base gasket. Noticed a big difference in torque when I deleted the gasket.



I bought a BB kit for mine,but tried porting it first. It runs so good now I won't touch it ! Kicks my 372s azz ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Muffler mod to mine, converted to 372 and deleted base gasket. Noticed a big difference in torque when I deleted the gasket.



That sounds like a winner. Done just right.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Drill a hole,stuff with black powder, light fuse, RUN !!



When you light it right ........right away???


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> I bought a BB kit for mine,but tried porting it first. It runs so good now I won't touch it ! Kicks my 372s azz ! LOL



I put the BB kit on a 2065 J-Red. LOL Runs dang good too !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I put the BB kit on a 2065 J-Red. LOL Runs dang good too !



Nice.

I'm calling time for now. Hopefully I can sleep. Tomorrows another adventure.

Nite guys.


----------



## tbone75

Time for me too !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night all!!


----------



## dancan

ZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZzzz
Y'all tired out from helpin Robin shovel his free dirt ???


----------



## dancan

Multiple Choice Survey


Selacker - Internet down 
Celaker - Husquee owner
Se La Ker - Huusquee user
Le se lack er - Closet Husquee owner
Slack Kerr - Husucketosis sufferer

Or
Just plain ole Slacker Stihl in Husuquee pj's .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Multiple Choice Survey
> 
> 
> Selacker - Internet down
> Celaker - Husquee owner
> Se La Ker - Huusquee user
> Le se lack er - Closet Husquee owner
> Slack Kerr - Husucketosis sufferer
> 
> Or
> Just plain ole Slacker Stihl in Husuquee pj's .



6. stihl stench overloaded sensory receptors resulting in malfunction of normal operational capabilities..


----------



## dancan

Bout time someone got up , already lunch time up here , half the day gone .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Drill a hole,stuff with black powder, light fuse, RUN !!



You Trepanning ???


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> You Trepanning ???



Wazzat meen ??


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Wazzat meen ??



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trepanning


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trepanning



And,,,,,,,,,,,,what does that have to do with John ???


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> And,,,,,,,,,,,,what does that have to do with John ???





tbone75 said:


> Drill a hole,stuff with black powder, light fuse, RUN !!



Just a mental picture ........


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Just a mental picture ........



threw me off..

expected deviouse intent somehow,someplace


----------



## dancan

I'm not like that .....


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ladies. Got a good bit done yesterday. Will get more shop time today. I've realized I have too many saws apart at one time. But I can't help it. First to get all put back together will be the poulan Super 68 bow. Tested comp last night and I'm hoping it has just enough. Then because of a very nice member I should have the 306A cutting wood in a matter of days. Then its going to be time for some newer orange and white saws.


----------



## tbone75

Morning


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ladies. Got a good bit done yesterday. Will get more shop time today. I've realized I have too many saws apart at one time. But I can't help it. First to get all put back together will be the poulan Super 68 bow. Tested comp last night and I'm hoping it has just enough. Then because of a very nice member I should have the 306A cutting wood in a matter of days. Then its going to be time for some newer orange and white saws.



Got a bunch of those poulans,,nice saw for the size.
going to part with some,,someday .


----------



## tbone75

Lots of slacking going on in here again !



I am about as slack as it gets ! LOL Over did it I think.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Got a bunch of those poulans,,nice saw for the size.
> going to part with some,,someday .



You wouldn't happen to have a steel muffler in decent shape and a 306A clutch cover? The saw I've got has a 245A clutch cover, I know the only difference is the decal but I'd still like the right one.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a steel muffler in decent shape and a 306A clutch cover? The saw I've got has a 245A clutch cover, I know the only difference is the decal but I'd still like the right one.



The problem with the clutch covers is thery get cracked from improper fitmant.
have to be carefull or the top of the cover catches and when tightened craks.
i dont have any spare good ones.
get a decal,they are cheap.

when i get a chance will look for a stihl muffler


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.


Dan, would I count as a hooskie owner with that orange painted poulan in my sig?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> 
> Dan, would I count as a hooskie owner with that orange painted poulan in my sig?



Least you got one good saw in there !


----------



## BigDaddyR

I think all the Huskys around must have been chasing Dan in his dreams last night. He seems awefully agitated with them this morning . 

You sure those were store bought mushrooms on dinner last night or were they the "natural" mushrooms? They will cause hallucinations ya know. LOL

Mornin slakerzz. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Rain is moving in this afternoon and tonight. And more tomorrow.

Guess I will see if I got leaks stopped in the camper ? Just don't see where its getting in at ? Tried spraying stuff around the tops of the windows ? Water runs down the side of 2 windows. Can't find anything on the roof that would leak ?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> I think all the Huskys around must have been chasing Dan in his dreams last night. He seems awefully agitated with them this morning .
> 
> You sure those were store bought mushrooms on dinner last night or were they the "natural" mushrooms? They will cause hallucinations ya know. LOL
> 
> Mornin slakerzz.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Just never know bout them Nadians ! 


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Dan hordes Huskys ! Even put some in concrete so no one would stihl them !


----------



## IEL

Hey. HEy. HEY.

That hooskie is my worst saw.... Any of my pioneers or homies are 20x the saw it is.... I just used the super ez to cut a 6x6 for a grape trellis yesterday.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

Consumed a fair amount of alcohol last night

Uncle didn't see anything wrong with the cylinder head or valves

Have to check the camshaft now

If not................. then?


----------



## BigDaddyR

You guys seem like experts at killing weeds and bugs. I've got some carpenter bees in my outter porch railing. What's the best way to treat for them. I know after you kill them you have to wood putty the holes shut and then paint it as they like unpainted surfaces to bore into. 

Any input on this. Thanks!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Wife put a two man crosscut saw in the house as decoration, I figure here is my opportunity to put a chainsaw in the house as deco. What would one recommend that could be gotten on the cheap? A piece to put in the living room somewhere so can't be too big.


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> You guys seem like experts at killing weeds and bugs. I've got some carpenter bees in my outter porch railing. What's the best way to treat for them. I know after you kill them you have to wood putty the holes shut and then paint it as they like unpainted surfaces to bore into.
> 
> Any input on this. Thanks!



Shotgun!

Weedeater!

Both work great!!!


----------



## dancan

I'm going to go look at a couple of yard sales , I'll buy the first good Husquee I find .





















My money is safe cause they don't exist LOL


----------



## little possum

O&R 134 or something along those lines. Gear drive classic at only 1.34 CU Inches I believe... 
I had a Mustang, Ford and one more at one point.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Wife put a two man crosscut saw in the house as decoration, I figure here is my opportunity to put a chainsaw in the house as deco. What would one recommend that could be gotten on the cheap? A piece to put in the living room somewhere so can't be too big.



Any stihl,,wimmen like the girly color scheme and they aint worth cutting wood with


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Any stihl,,wimmen like the girly color scheme and they aint worth cutting wood with



Excellent point. They usually get old and dusty quick from being passed over for the higher performing Husquvarnas. Shouldn't be hard to find one cheep. Someone must be looking to get rid of a doorstop somewhere:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Wazzat meen ??



In metalworking;

Trepanning........
To cut a groove in the face of a part on the lathe. Deep enough and you drill a hole thru it. Can be done 50' deep....


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> You guys seem like experts at killing weeds and bugs. I've got some carpenter bees in my outter porch railing. What's the best way to treat for them. I know after you kill them you have to wood putty the holes shut and then paint it as they like unpainted surfaces to bore into.
> 
> Any input on this. Thanks!



Put cotton balls with Sevin on them in the holes. 

And badminton racket for when they fly at ya. Don't sting well.


----------



## tbone75

I just sprayed them bees with bug spray then plugged the holes with caulking. Haven't had any more trouble with them ? I do re-coat the deck every other year. Maybe that helps ?


----------



## farrell

Well checked how much the rockers on the camshaft move and intake and exhaust appear to be the same

So now what in the he!! could it be?


----------



## farrell

Guess it's down to bein an ignition problem?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Guess it's down to bein an ignition problem?



Just can't think of anything else ????????

Where is Ron and the Sharif ? Think our sharif went into hiding ?


----------



## tbone75

Did more mowing today,just hit 60 hrs. on the mower ! Just a hair over one season on it ! And that isn't doing the black berry patches !

I mow way to much !


----------



## dancan

60 hrs ! I hope you're using it to snow blow and move things around , if not , you have way too much lawn on your hands ....... LOL


No saws but I did pick up a 6.5hp Chonda from a pressure washer for 20$ , the original owner found out that frozen water is not good in a pump housing and a non warranty item . It has a nice big muffler on it so it should be quieter for a wood splitter than the regular Chondas .


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just can't think of anything else ????????
> 
> Where is Ron and the Sharif ? Think our sharif went into hiding ?



Not sure what else it could be?

It has spark on this cylinder 

But maybe it's just not good enough?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Did more mowing today,just hit 60 hrs. on the mower ! Just a hair over one season on it ! And that isn't doing the black berry patches !
> 
> I mow way to much !



You can come mow mine when your done with yours!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 60 hrs ! I hope you're using it to snow blow and move things around , if not , you have way too much lawn on your hands ....... LOL
> 
> 
> No saws but I did pick up a 6.5hp Chonda from a pressure washer for 20$ , the original owner found out that frozen water is not good in a pump housing and a non warranty item . It has a nice big muffler on it so it should be quieter for a wood splitter than the regular Chondas .



100% mowing grass ! Way to much grass !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You can come mow mine when your done with yours!



Kinda hard to do, I never get done mowing mine ! I can mow everyday , but I don't !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Not sure what else it could be?
> 
> It has spark on this cylinder
> 
> But maybe it's just not good enough?



Only thing else I can think of is the carb ? Got anywhere you could borrow one to try ?


----------



## cheeves

dancan said:


> 60 hrs ! I hope you're using it to snow blow and move things around , if not , you have way too much lawn on your hands ....... LOL
> 
> 
> No saws but I did pick up a 6.5hp Chonda from a pressure washer for 20$ , the original owner found out that frozen water is not good in a pump housing and a non warranty item . It has a nice big muffler on it so it should be quieter for a wood splitter than the regular Chondas .


They're great motors!! Have one on my woodsplitter and lawnmower! Start right up and RUN!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Only thing else I can think of is the carb ? Got anywhere you could borrow one to try ?



I rebuilt and cleaned it with no change in the way it ran

All passages clean new jet new gaskets

Cleaned fuel pump including the breather on it


----------



## little possum

Been out ridin around on the JD H and the IH H troubleshooting and test runs before the Southeast Wheat Threshers reunion. Sister wants to do the ride through the country with all of them. I cant afford to run mine that long! hah 88degrees, too hot to be out messin with them anyway! Got some decent pictures though.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I rebuilt and cleaned it with no change in the way it ran
> 
> All passages clean new jet new gaskets
> 
> Cleaned fuel pump including the breather on it



Shouldn't be the carb then.

Just had nother idea , the fuel tanks have a screen in them , wonder if its half plugged ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> 100% mowing grass ! Way to much grass !



I know the feeling. Thought I was done once I mowed mine today, 2 neighbors yesterday. Sprayed the grass and weeds along my pine trees and then went to do my neighbors since he's still layed up recovering from knee replacement. I was there and his other neighbor calls, "you still cut grass? Yep. " Lawn #4 for the weekend and a few extra bucks, now his place looks better than it has since the spring.

FIL says to use bee and wasp killer on the carpenter bees and than I'll wood putty them up. Will repaint it one night this week or next Friday. Need to get paid again before I go buying paint.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Been out ridin around on the JD H and the IH H troubleshooting and test runs before the Southeast Wheat Threshers reunion. Sister wants to do the ride through the country with all of them. I cant afford to run mine that long! hah 88degrees, too hot to be out messin with them anyway! Got some decent pictures though.



opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> I know the feeling. Thought I was done once I mowed mine today, 2 neighbors yesterday. Sprayed the grass and weeds along my pine trees and then went to do my neighbors since he's still layed up recovering from knee replacement. I was there and his other neighbor calls, "you still cut grass? Yep. " Lawn #4 for the weekend and a few extra bucks, now his place looks better than it has since the spring.
> 
> FIL says to use bee and wasp killer on the carpenter bees and than I'll wood putty them up. Will repaint it one night this week or next Friday. Need to get paid again before I go buying paint.



Wish someone would pay me to mow mine ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

I've got a 5.5HP Craftsman Motor on a pushmower with a bad self propelled setup. Can I use that on a wood splitter? I guess that it would be a vertical shaft motor and aren't horizontal shaft motors usually used? Just curious. Either that or I want to find a go cart that needs a motor for my 11yo.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Shouldn't be the carb then.
> 
> Just had nother idea , the fuel tanks have a screen in them , wonder if its half plugged ?



The gas is no longer gettin into the oil at any rate

Sure seems like its gettin plenty of fuel


----------



## little possum

Stuck in the stone age, sent the pics to sister cause shes got a smartphone.. Hopefully she will load them up for me since I moved the IH to get her Deere out, then fueled and started hers. Got mine going while she was ridin one of the dogs around in the yardcart. Then run outta gas and she had to pull me home.. Then she went back off and run out so I had to take moms mower to pull her home. 
Mom mows right around 5+acres here. Cuttin 120" at a time with the swisher. Bota has internal problems that will not let mid shaft engage. Gonna have to tear it down and stick it in the corner. Boat has first priority then the 454 IH with stuck piston. Somewhere there is the mudtruck, k10 restoration, dirtbike, maybe a motorcycle. Hahaha Babysittin a friends 95 z28 camaro right now A lot of fun to drive !!! May need me a fast car lol


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Wish someone would pay me to mow mine ! LOL



LOL. That would be nice. They pay me but I don't charge like a business. I do okay and it pays to take care of the lawn tractor and helps pay for the new lawn tools like my Husqvarna 128LD trimmer/combo kit, backpack blower and hopefully future zero turn to make things quicker for me in the future. If I can get a few more lawns and a trailer then I'll be able to score a splitter and zero turn a little quicker.


----------



## little possum

BigDaddyR said:


> I've got a 5.5HP Craftsman Motor on a pushmower with a bad self propelled setup. Can I use that on a wood splitter? I guess that it would be a vertical shaft motor and aren't horizontal shaft motors usually used? Just curious. Either that or I want to find a go cart that needs a motor for my 11yo.



Vert shaft motors can be used. But ours shook pretty bad. But cheap motors, are cheap motors Ol 5hp split a lot of wood before givin up


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> I've got a 5.5HP Craftsman Motor on a pushmower with a bad self propelled setup. Can I use that on a wood splitter? I guess that it would be a vertical shaft motor and aren't horizontal shaft motors usually used? Just curious. Either that or I want to find a go cart that needs a motor for my 11yo.



You can mount the pump either way.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Vert shaft motors can be used. But ours shook pretty bad. But cheap motors, are cheap motors Ol 5hp split a lot of wood before givin up



I put verticals on both my splitters,work great ! 14hp and 15hp with letric start ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> The gas is no longer gettin into the oil at any rate
> 
> Sure seems like its gettin plenty of fuel



You need someone smarter than a Slug ! I am lost ??


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You need someone smarter than a Slug ! I am lost ??



Don't worry so am I!


----------



## BigDaddyR

little possum said:


> Vert shaft motors can be used. But ours shook pretty bad. But cheap motors, are cheap motors Ol 5hp split a lot of wood before givin up





tbone75 said:


> I put verticals on both my splitters,work great ! 14hp and 15hp with letric start ! LOL




Now I just have to find a splitter with a blown motor for cheep. LOL. Off to CL I go.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I just sprayed them bees with bug spray then plugged the holes with caulking. Haven't had any more trouble with them ? I do re-coat the deck every other year. Maybe that helps ?



Gots to kill the larva....????


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Gots to kill the larva....????



I read that if you seal them in they won't burrow to get out and without pollen or food to eat goodbye bees.


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> I read that if you seal them in they won't burrow to get out and without pollen or food to eat goodbye bees.



Kool. 

Wish I'd known that. Lol


----------



## dancan

BigDaddyR said:


> I've got a 5.5HP Craftsman Motor on a pushmower with a bad self propelled setup. Can I use that on a wood splitter? I guess that it would be a vertical shaft motor and aren't horizontal shaft motors usually used? Just curious. Either that or I want to find a go cart that needs a motor for my 11yo.



Used that way by many .







Good old fasion brake wash / parts cleaner in areosol cans work great for insect killing , kills them fast as long as you're using the type that has the most and longest warnings LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Dan. Hey Rob. Hey John.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Just can't think of anything else ????????
> 
> Where is Ron and the Sharif ? Think our sharif went into hiding ?



It is Sunday you know , maybe Ron and Capt'n Bligh are gone to get some religion from the Sharif ......


----------



## dancan

Hay Sparky !!!
When is the closing date on the house ?


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Hay Sparky !!!
> When is the closing date on the house ?



The 27th. Getting close


----------



## dancan

Just in time for the 4th of Jully celebrations !


John , I mowed muh lawn with a push mower and a bit of the neighbor's , I wippered mine and a bigger part of hers , not even a 1/2 tank in the ole pushmoer and a tank in the trimmer .....You're mowin way too much LOL
You should be gowin the grass ........ For the farmers 


I am having a kotten kandy light moment with a washdown of Ballentines ............Because hills suck :msp_angry:


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Just in time for the 4th of Jully celebrations !
> 
> 
> John , I mowed muh lawn with a push mower and a bit of the neighbor's , I wippered mine and a bigger part of hers , not even a 1/2 tank in the ole pushmoer and a tank in the trimmer .....You're mowin way too much LOL
> You should be gowin the grass ........ For the farmers
> 
> 
> I am having a kotten kandy light moment with a washdown of Ballentines ............Because hills suck :msp_angry:



I agree, hills SUCK. Have a big 45 degree hill and have to ride the side of my lawn tractor while mowing it all the time. Getting used to it now. Good luck with the hills.


----------



## tbone75

I got all hillside ! LOL But only one side of the drive I have to sit on the fender. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Need to try and get some of that ballentines! Must be good if you picky arse nadians will drink it. For now its Kraken with a little ginger ale for color.


----------



## dancan

BigDaddyR said:


> I agree, hills SUCK. Have a big 45 degree hill and have to ride the side of my lawn tractor while mowing it all the time. Getting used to it now. Good luck with the hills.



The hills are still a bit of a struggle but getting better , alot more strength than a month ago and the recovery time is now getting better by the week 
I don't think I'll be able to get back to where I was but I can manage quite well now and know I'm still gaining


----------



## tbone75

Going to take a few , but I got yard pix. LOL


----------



## tbone75

A trip around the house. LOL Starting on the East side and go right. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> A trip around the house. LOL Starting on the East side and go right. LOL



how many ford trucks does one man need? hows the OL liking that murano?


----------



## tbone75

On around to the right. The last pic you can see my path down the hill to the creek,bout 200 yards to it I guess ?


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Need to try and get some of that ballentines! Must be good if you picky arse nadians will drink it. For now its Kraken with a little ginger ale for color.



Capt'n Bligh made me try it , his fault !!!
I don't know if I could get into that "Spiced " stuff LOL.
But , that Capt'n Bligh made me try a "Dark & Stormy" with that circus seal in a bottle and when I got the mix to about 3 , 2 , 1 , it tastes just fine 
RandyMac got me into the Devil's cut , Forestryworks made me try Jameson and you had to push that Makers Mark , Jerry got me on to the JD and now I'm eyein up some Patrone cause of John .
That Rob fellow keeps on bring up stuff that I can't get here so now I have to do some real plannin on how to get a sniff of it .
Ultimately the real blame falls on Ron's shoulders because he pointed out that there is more to life than just our fine Canadian Whiskey alone


----------



## tbone75

Last one. And the poor little 26hp - 54" cut mower. LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> A trip around the house. LOL Starting on the East side and go right. LOL





tbone75 said:


> On around to the right. The last pic you can see my path down the hill to the creek,bout 200 yards to it I guess ?



What's the par on the course ??????


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> how many ford trucks does one man need? hows the OL liking that murano?



Ferds are like Steels , you better have some backups ! The red one is my BILs. The green one has been rolled.

She loves the Murano !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> what's the par on the course ??????



120 lol


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> A trip around the house. LOL Starting on the East side and go right. LOL



Beautiful place you got there man. Pretty cool site where you can post pics of your property and not worrying about it. With everyone on raccoon watch woe to the person who's caught trespassin:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Beautiful place you got there man. Pretty cool site where you can post pics of your property and not worrying about it. With everyone on raccoon watch woe to the person who's caught trespassin:msp_biggrin:



Thanks !

Wouldn't be a good idea to sneak in! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Even better yet , I have another 30 some acres or trees !


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Capt'n Bligh made me try it , his fault !!!
> I don't know if I could get into that "Spiced " stuff LOL.
> But , that Capt'n Bligh made me try a "Dark & Stormy" with that circus seal in a bottle and when I got the mix to about 3 , 2 , 1 , it tastes just fine
> RandyMac got me into the Devil's cut , Forestryworks made me try Jameson and you had to push that Makers Mark , Jerry got me on to the JD and now I'm eyein up some Patrone cause of John .
> That Rob fellow keeps on bring up stuff that I can't get here so now I have to do some real plannin on how to get a sniff of it .
> Ultimately the real blame falls on Ron's shoulders because he pointed out that there is more to life than just our fine Canadian Whiskey alone



Jameson and Makers are both good. but this Johnnie Walker Black label is something else. The Kraken was a spur of the moment thing. OL had me go pick her up some capt and sprite. I refuse to drink Captin Morgan so i tried the Darker Kraken Spiced rum. Cheap enough, and its not bad. probably wont buy it again, but it comes in a really col bottle. that is probably part of the reason I bought it. 

Watch out for that Rob character. hell get you into trouble.


----------



## dancan

I'm pretty sure Capt'n Bligh and I can talk bout the virtues of the Capt'n LOL
I prefer white with water and Pepsi , 3 , 2 , 1 LOL
You a "Ron Kariokee" kind of guy ???


----------



## tbone75

Bottle of Patrone and a shot glass , all ya need ! No salt,lime,lemon,training wheels ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Even better yet , I have another 30 some acres or trees !



If you had a real tractor you could pull out and cut your own wood with all them saws instead of pawning off them saws that you don't want .......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm pretty sure Capt'n Bligh and I can talk bout the virtues of the Capt'n LOL
> I prefer white with water and Pepsi , 3 , 2 , 1 LOL
> You a "Ron Kariokee" kind of guy ???



151 & Pepsi or Coke !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Bottle of Patrone and a shot glass , all ya need ! No salt,lime,lemon,training wheels ! :msp_w00t:



Next on the list LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If you had a real tractor you could pull out and cut your own wood with all them saws instead of pawning off them saws that you don't want .......



Easiest way to get rid of the junk ! Plus saves my trees for another time ! LOL

I pulled plenty of them up out of there with that white ferd. LOL But not that big maple laying across the creek ! Gonna need a D9 for that one !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Next on the list LOL



You may not like it straight ? I liked it a LOT several years ago. LOL

Got a 6 pack of Killians in the fridge , been there over a year now ! LOL Stihl got 6 !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Bottle of Patrone and a shot glass , all ya need ! No salt,lime,lemon,training wheels ! :msp_w00t:



Training wheels exactly. In my drinking days I started off my bar shift with a 10oz cup neat of Quervo Gold or 1800. 

Lol. Those days are over. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Bottle of Patrone and a shot glass , all ya need ! No salt,lime,lemon,training wheels ! :msp_w00t:



Wait a minute ! This coming from a guy that gets Dew an Spam by the case lot , over cooks his steak and bacon ......... I hope I can find that Patrone in a road rocket just in case LOL


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Training wheels exactly. In my drinking days I started off my bar shift with a 10oz cup neat of Quervo Gold or 1800.
> 
> Lol. Those days are over.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Long over for me too ! Never tried 1800 , wanted too ! LOL One of the few I didn't try a lot of. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Wait a minute ! This coming from a guy that gets Dew an Spam by the case lot , over cooks his steak and bacon ......... I hope I can find that Patrone in a road rocket just in case LOL



The gold is best , but I always settled on silver ! Pricey chit ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Had hoped to put the tractor back together in the morning 

Then switch coils and see if problem migrates to the other cylinder

But the rain is moving in


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Training wheels exactly. In my drinking days I started off my bar shift with a 10oz cup neat of Quervo Gold or 1800.
> 
> Lol. Those days are over.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Had a bad time with Quervo ! Got my ribs broke one night in a bar on my birthday. Large girl fell into me,knocked me over the side of a both,them fell on me !
Thought enough Quervo would kill the pain, NOPE ! I was stihl drunk when I got up at noon the next day ! Good thing my buddy was driving me,in my Vette ! LOL Has a nice hole in the rear bumper from that night ? I wasn't even driving !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Had hoped to put the tractor back together in the morning
> 
> Then switch coils and see if problem migrates to the other cylinder
> 
> But the rain is moving in



Just about to hit here , for the next 3 days !


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Had a bad time with Quervo ! Got my ribs broke one night in a bar on my birthday. Large girl fell into me,knocked me over the side of a both,them fell on me !
> Thought enough Quervo would kill the pain, NOPE ! I was stihl drunk when I got up at noon the next day ! Good thing my buddy was driving me,in my Vette ! LOL Has a nice hole in the rear bumper from that night ? I wasn't even driving !




The rest of the story. After I woke up around noon I had my buddy take me to the hospital. They asked how much I had to drink that day ! LOL
Told none today ! The doc just stared at me for a few mins. it seemed. LOL Wouldn't give me no pain pills. Had 2 broke ribs !


Yes I went back out again that night to kill the pain ! LOL I hurt for a good 6 weeks from that one !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just about to hit here , for the next 3 days !



Had myself a 151 and sprite last night.........yum!

The OL took a sip..........she won't do that again!

A couple Beam and cokes

A few beers

And a shot of fireball 

And a shot of jäger


----------



## tbone75

The reason I quit drinking was I drove home to many times just plain drunk ! Never got caught or hurt anything beside myself ! LOL But the real reason, 3 docs told me to quit. That was it I quit !

The last go round I did it right ! Started at noon one day in a drinking contest at my favorite bar. LOL Me and 4 other guys, I won ! 3 am I drove to a buddies house,only a mile away. Thankfully !! No way I could have made it any farther ! :msp_scared:

That was my very last drunk fest ! LOL Have no idea how much money I spent that day and night? A LOT !!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Had myself a 151 and sprite last night.........yum!
> 
> The OL took a sip..........she won't do that again!
> 
> A couple Beam and cokes
> 
> A few beers
> 
> And a shot of fireball
> 
> And a shot of jäger



Yegie !! YUK !! Woke up on the side of the road at 6am out in the sticks when I got into that chit ! In my Vette ! DUMB DUMB DUMB !!


----------



## tbone75

I have WAY TO MANY drunk stories !:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Yegie !! YUK !! Woke up on the side of the road at 6am out in the sticks when I got into that chit ! In my Vette ! DUMB DUMB DUMB !!



Least I didn't pay for any of it ! The bouncer was my buddy and his OL was the bar tender ! LOL He gave me a shot every time he got one ! That monster could drink it like water ! 58 yrs old and stihl bench press 550 lbs. !! Sure glad he liked me ! LOL We rode bikes together. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I have WAY TO MANY drunk stories !:msp_scared:



Glad I don't have many!

I can't stand bein drunk!

Now a healthy buzz is another story.........

As was the case last night

Tho that was the closest I've been to drunk in along time!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Had myself a 151 and sprite last night.........yum!
> 
> The OL took a sip..........she won't do that again!
> 
> A couple Beam and cokes
> 
> A few beers
> 
> And a shot of fireball
> 
> And a shot of jäger



Better get yer OL some of that girly T-Killya Rose ! LOL Bout what Dan would like ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Better get yer OL some of that girly T-Killya Rose ! LOL Bout what Dan would like ! :msp_w00t:



She was drinkin cranberry vodkas and appletinis


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Glad I don't have many!
> 
> I can't stand bein drunk!
> 
> Now a healthy buzz is another story.........
> 
> As was the case last night
> 
> Tho that was the closest I've been to drunk in along time!



I always tried to just get a buzz and have a little fun playing pool , hardly ever worked out like that ! LOL

Did figure out I couldn't play very well sober ? LOL Got in a pool league for a few years. Then the dart league when pool was done for the year. Sure had a lot of fun !
Stihl got my Mucie cue ! (SP) Called the sex stick. Special edition 10. Model # says SE-X & what ever number it is ? Should just sell the thing,never use it any more. Not sure what its worth ? They quit making them a long time ago,because they cost to much to make. May have to look it up ?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> She was drinkin cranberry vodkas and appletinis



Koolaid ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Adam , make her some apple Jack ! Bet she would like it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Adam , make her some apple Jack ! Bet she would like it !



I do!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I do!



Knew you would ! Gots JD in it ! LOL

Even better if you freeze it after you make it,then just drain the alcohol off ! Stihl has the flavor,but WOW ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I always tried to just get a buzz and have a little fun playing pool , hardly ever worked out like that ! LOL
> 
> Did figure out I couldn't play very well sober ? LOL Got in a pool league for a few years. Then the dart league when pool was done for the year. Sure had a lot of fun !
> Stihl got my Mucie cue ! (SP) Called the sex stick. Special edition 10. Model # says SE-X & what ever number it is ? Should just sell the thing,never use it any more. Not sure what its worth ? They quit making them a long time ago,because they cost to much to make. May have to look it up ?



Think you mean a Meucci pool cue. I call first dibbs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Knew you would ! Gots JD in it ! LOL
> 
> Even better if you freeze it after you make it,then just drain the alcohol off ! Stihl has the flavor,but WOW ! LOL



JD and Grannie Smith green apple juice..mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, smooth!


----------



## tbone75

Got the coil for this steel whacker yesterday,don't fit ! Way to big ! It was suppose to ! Got to try and find another one. It will run about 15 mins. then no spark.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Think you mean a Meucci pool cue. I call first dibbs.



Yep that be it ! LOL You may not like it,19 oz. perfect for me. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Adam , make her some apple Jack ! Bet she would like it !



Stone fence is good!

Scotch and apple juice!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Stone fence is good!
> 
> Scotch and apple juice!



I won't touch scotch ! Kinda got super sick and drunk on that when I was 15 staying in Fla. with my Aunt. LOL My cousin bought a very pricey bottle of it for a wedding we went to. No one would touch it ? I did !! Never been so sick in my life ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Yep that be it ! LOL You may not like it,19 oz. perfect for me. LOL



I traded a S&W 686 for that stick back when I had the FFL. LOL Traded that gun and bought another. LOL Pricey sucker !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep that be it ! LOL You may not like it,19 oz. perfect for me. LOL



I play with a 19-20 oz. I had a Meucci HOF stick, it got stolen right out of my truck. They smashed the drivers side window and stole the cue out from behind the seat. They couldn`t play anywhere here in the Province with it as it was widely known and easily recognizable.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I won't touch scotch ! Kinda got super sick and drunk on that when I was 15 staying in Fla. with my Aunt. LOL My cousin bought a very pricey bottle of it for a wedding we went to. No one would touch it ? I did !! Never been so sick in my life ! LOL



Got super sick on Jonnie Walker Red Label, couldn`t stand the smell of it ever since.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I traded a S&W 686 for that stick back when I had the FFL. LOL Traded that gun and bought another. LOL Pricey sucker !



Some of the PRO Series sticks get real pricey.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I play with a 19-20 oz. I had a Meucci HOF stick, it got stolen right out of my truck. They smashed the drivers side window and stole the cue out from behind the seat. They couldn`t play anywhere here in the Province with it as it was widely known and easily recognizable.



That sucks so bad ! Just hate thieves ! 

A guy at work had his stolen just like that,twice ! They were both Vikings cues.

We always played at bars,so a lot of people knew he kept them in his truck.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some of the PRO Series sticks get real pricey.



This one was used when I got it,had one real tiny mark on it. No idea what they were new ? Too much ! LOL


----------



## farrell

After workin on this tractor.............

And doin this and doin that

And tryin this and tryin that

I really hope it's the freakin coil!

Not sure what to do if its not


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> After workin on this tractor.............
> 
> And doin this and doin that
> 
> And tryin this and tryin that
> 
> I really hope it's the freakin coil!
> 
> Not sure what to do if its not



Coil could be breaking down ? Just don't have any more ideas ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That sucks so bad ! Just hate thieves !
> 
> A guy at work had his stolen just like that,twice ! They were both Vikings cues.
> 
> We always played at bars,so a lot of people knew he kept them in his truck.



That`s what happened to me also. Played at a lot of dives around here and in a couple other provinces, PEI & NFLD. A lot of people get to know what you drive and that you carry a good stick., it got stolen at one of my favorite haunts.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> After workin on this tractor.............
> 
> And doin this and doin that
> 
> And tryin this and tryin that
> 
> I really hope it's the freakin coil!
> 
> Not sure what to do if its not



Did you remove the valves from the head?


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you remove the valves from the head?



Yes sir!

All good!

And now clean 

Even changed the intake push rod that had a very small bend in it

Camshaft is moving the push rods the same amount as well


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> All good!
> 
> And now clean
> 
> Even changed the intake push rod that had a very small bend in it
> 
> Camshaft is moving the push rods the same amount as well



How did you test the valves for true?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s what happened to me also. Played at a lot of dives around here and in a couple other provinces, PEI & NFLD. A lot of people get to know what you drive and that you carry a good stick., it got stolen at one of my favorite haunts.....LOL



Lot of people in them places can't be trusted !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Lot of people in them places can't be trusted !



LOL,...Aint that the truth?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...Aint that the truth?



A few places we played at I used a bar stick. Seen a few sticks get broke in them ! Rough places ! I never had any trouble any where I went ?


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> How did you test the valves for true?



Didn't

My uncle the former mechanic turned logger looked at the cylinder head this morning

He believed it all looked good

Had me check the camshaft and when that checked out he believes it to be an ignition issue on cylinder 1

The plug is wet and black 

Motor surging badly when under load

No power


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A few places we played at I used a bar stick. Seen a few sticks get broke in them ! Rough places ! I never had any trouble any where I went ?



I was at the BIS when a friggen fight broke out, three slate tops ended up on top of each other and most of the chairs & tables got all broke up.,$8000- $10,000. in 1973 dollars damage that night.


----------



## tbone75

One of my most fun drunks was bar hopping on a pontoon boat ! My and a buddy rented one for 3 days at Buckeye lake , not far from me. he lived closer than I did so I stayed there for a week. Hit the strip clubs in Columbus all week too ! LOL 4 days later he gave up ! Not me ! LOL He just drove me around ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Didn't
> 
> My uncle the former mechanic turned logger looked at the cylinder head this morning
> 
> He believed it all looked good
> 
> Had me check the camshaft and when that checked out he believes it to be an ignition issue on cylinder 1
> 
> The plug is wet and black
> 
> Motor surging badly when under load
> 
> No power



One cylinder had lower comp though if I remember right?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was at the BIS when a friggen fight broke out, three slate tops ended up on top of each other and most of the chairs & tables got all broke up.,$8000- $10,000. in 1973 dollars damage that night.



Seen a few of them kind of fights,I always just slip out the door ! LOL Back door most times ! LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> One cylinder had lower comp though if I remember right?



Yep

Cylinder 1 

The one the head is off of currently

Rebuilt the carb and gas is no longer gettin in the crankcase


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> One of my most fun drunks was bar hopping on a pontoon boat ! My and a buddy rented one for 3 days at Buckeye lake , not far from me. he lived closer than I did so I stayed there for a week. Hit the strip clubs in Columbus all week too ! LOL 4 days later he gave up ! Not me ! LOL He just drove me around ! LOL



I got caught up in more than one establishment ruckess , a few places around me had really bad reputations, like the Down Easter.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seen a few of them kind of fights,I always just slip out the door ! LOL Back door most times ! LOL



That joint was in a basement, only one way out and I was the only one that made it out. Had to remove a few bodies to do that, unfortunately one of em was the police!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Yep
> 
> Cylinder 1
> 
> The one the head is off of currently
> 
> Rebuilt the carb and gas is no longer gettin in the crankcase



Lets hope the ignition fixes it,..but I have my doubts.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got caught up in more than one establishment ruckess , a few places around me had really bad reputations, like the Down Easter.....LOL



Worst one around here is called the red slipper. LOL First time I went there with a buddy,almost got to the door when some guy came flying out ! I do mean flying ! LOL They had just tossed him right out the door ! Said something the bar tender didn't like ! LOL We stihl went in ?? Drank 2 beers,not one person talked to us ! That second beer went down fast ! LOL Never went back to that one !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Man I got a ton of drinking stories too. Lot's of nights with Quevro and Wild Turkey etc. Lots of women:hmm3grin2orange:

Shot a good bit of pool myself and had Meucci also. Funny we have so many similarities.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That joint was in a basement, only one way out and I was the only one that made it out. Had to remove a few bodies to do that, unfortunately one of em was the police!!



Not good ! LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lets hope the ignition fixes it,..but I have my doubts.



Not sure Jerry

I have done a lot of research online into this problem

It's all been push rods or the carb on these B&S motors 

Did read today these megatron ignitions were pretty much junk

Figured I would switch the coils and see if #2 acts up


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Man I got a ton of drinking stories too. Lot's of nights with Quevro and Wild Turkey etc. Lots of women:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Shot a good bit of pool myself and had Meucci also. Funny we have so many similarities.



Had a friend I called wild turkey , never seen a woman drink like that ! 6' tall blond with fake 38 DDs ! Dang she was fun !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Not sure Jerry
> 
> I have done a lot of research online into this problem
> 
> It's all been push rods or the carb on these B&S motors
> 
> Did read today these megatron ignitions were pretty much junk
> 
> Figured I would switch the coils and see if #2 acts up



Give it a try and lets hope for the best....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not good ! LOL



I had a few scrapes back when I was young and somewhat foolish....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Don't let anyone ever tell you a Vette aint good for certain things ! LOL Just needs to have T-Tops ! A 6' woman needs some room ! And no she wasn't big in any other way but her top half ! WOW ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I did make her mad at me after bout 6 months. I couldn't handle a woman that could drink me under the table ! LOL She chased me around for another 2 months before she finally gave up !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

OK 

Nuff of my drunk stories ! LOL

I got saws now ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry

Not far behind ya


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night fellers........


----------



## IEL

Night jerry. Night john.

Back in the late 70s my dad and his buddy had a band that played in oil patch bars. He has some good stories. 

This one place had those double swing saloon style doors. This guy got a bit too rowdy, and the bouncers had an interesting way to deal with it. One guy on each side, one hand grabbing his belt, the other his collar. Carried him to the door like that. Swung him like a battering ram once, and smashed the doors open with his head. Second swing they let go and tossed him face first into the pavement.

Another night ended quite like the rawhide scene of the blues brothers. Glad there was a cage for the band.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Don't let anyone ever tell you a Vette aint good for certain things ! LOL Just needs to have T-Tops ! A 6' woman needs some room ! And no she wasn't big in any other way but her top half ! WOW ! LOL



Had a fine looking one hanging out of my sunroof one night in the CRX Si. Loved her mini and white thong LOL.


----------



## dancan

Geez , down to the bottom , close to the floor where the Husuqueez sit ....


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Geez , down to the bottom , close to the floor where the Husuqueez sit ....



Mongo sorry. Not watch. 

Night Dan!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

It's OK Mongo .
Knight Mongo .


----------



## roncoinc

Sounds like a bunch of stihls running in here,,silence !


----------



## dancan

Cause them Stihls done cut up all the wood .


----------



## Scooterbum

Waitin' on the painkillers and coffee to kick in so I can go to the W....................


----------



## roncoinc

Local brew..

some up to %10 . !

Samuel Adams® - Our Craft Beers


----------



## roncoinc

Some equipment operators got a fine touch..

check the video.

Cool Beer Trick Archives - The Samuel Adams Blog


----------



## AU_K2500

No better way to start a day off than going straight to the DMV.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> No better way to start a day off than going straight to the DMV.....



He11 no!!


----------



## Scooterbum

My new bumper snicker................View attachment 299531


----------



## pioneerguy600

scooterbum said:


> my new bumper snicker................View attachment 299531



lol


----------



## dancan

The Chonda started on the 15th pull , only need 2 pulls after I got to 13 and then put the sparkplug wire back on LOL
I even got the oil changed .


----------



## tbone75

Morning , its raining . UGH !


----------



## AU_K2500

much to my surprise, I passed the drving exam with flying colors. I can now operate a motor vehicle legally in the state of North Carolina. 

Now on to the CDL (company Paid). only reason they let us get them is so we can deliver trucks to customers....its one of those things thats only neat once.


----------



## IEL

Morning quiet slackers.

I had one of my more filling breakfasts this morning. Two 1/3 pound burger patties (home made), crusty roll for a bun, cheese, bbq sauce, and ketchup. Its nice having a ton of leftovers. opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Morning quiet slackers.
> 
> I had one of my more filling breakfasts this morning. Two 1/3 pound burger patties (home made), crusty roll for a bun, cheese, bbq sauce, and ketchup. Its nice having a ton of leftovers. opcorn:



Yep , it'll make a turd. :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Good times!

Workin one the B&S in between rain showers

Radio blarin

Need to sharpen saws at some point


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Good times!
> 
> Workin one the B&S in between rain showers
> 
> Radio blarin
> 
> Need to sharpen saws at some point



Steady rain here , sitting on my flippy cap waiting on the pill to work. Sure is taking its time !

Looks like rain most of the week now !

May do something today ? Just not real promising !


----------



## IEL

Has anyone here ever owned a dodge challenger or charger? I was watching some car chase clips, and was drooling over the black 1968 dodge charger 440 from bullitt. That mustang was real nice too. I heard my uncle had a 73 challenger for a few months in the early 80s... Why did he have to sell it. :msp_angry:

I think a rambler american is more in my price range. Drop in a stroker AMC 360 (up to 393 ci) and that could be a fun car. Less than two weeks until I get my license. :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Has anyone here ever owned a dodge challenger or charger? I was watching some car chase clips, and was drooling over the black 1968 dodge charger 440 from bullitt. That mustang was real nice too. I heard my uncle had a 73 challenger for a few months in the early 80s... Why did he have to sell it. :msp_angry:
> 
> I think a rambler american is more in my price range. Drop in a stroker AMC 360 (up to 393 ci) and that could be a fun car. Less than two weeks until I get my license. :msp_w00t:



Had a 70 challenger ,71 challenger , 68 cuda , 71 cuda.


----------



## AU_K2500

IEL said:


> Has anyone here ever owned a dodge challenger or charger? I was watching some car chase clips, and was drooling over the black 1968 dodge charger 440 from bullitt. That mustang was real nice too. I heard my uncle had a 73 challenger for a few months in the early 80s... Why did he have to sell it. :msp_angry:
> 
> I think a rambler american is more in my price range. Drop in a stroker AMC 360 (up to 393 ci) and that could be a fun car. Less than two weeks until I get my license. :msp_w00t:



have fun getting that insured at your age....But seriously, enjoy it now while you can. that is the time to enjoy fast cars and all that, because trust me, you aint gonna have time or money for it later on down the road. 

Ever seen Vanishing Point? look it up, favorite movie of mine,


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> have fun getting that insured at your age....But seriously, enjoy it now while you can. that is the time to enjoy fast cars and all that, because trust me, you aint gonna have time or money for it later on down the road.
> 
> Ever seen Vanishing Point? look it up, favorite movie of mine,



Kinda wish I had saved all the money I wasted on fast cars and running bars ! I know I could have retired at 40 !

But you also have to live ! Saving every penny you miss to much ! You only get one go round !

Staying healthy is the most important ! Something I didn't do ! I would trade everything back for good health now !

Only 53 and have a lot of trouble getting out of bed every day was not worth all that fun back then ! I was never big enough for the type of work I did. But I had to have that money to go play ! Them easy jobs just didn't pay much. School just wasn't something I liked. Never very good at learning from a book,show me I can do it. LOL

I can do about anything,just not able to now. Learning the hard way is not the best way ! If I had listened when I was 16 , I would be in great shape now ! Like most that age,I knew it all ! LOL Now I know how really stupid I was ! Most everyone does that ?

When your young and healthy you never think about it. Your health is more valuable that anything you can ever own ! 

Use your brain ! It will make you more money and way better health ! 

Not sure how I got on that kick ? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Kinda wish I had saved all the money I wasted on fast cars and running bars ! I know I could have retired at 40 !
> 
> But you also have to live ! Saving every penny you miss to much ! You only get one go round !
> 
> Staying healthy is the most important ! Something I didn't do ! I would trade everything back for good health now !
> 
> Only 53 and have a lot of trouble getting out of bed every day was not worth all that fun back then ! I was never big enough for the type of work I did. But I had to have that money to go play ! Them easy jobs just didn't pay much. School just wasn't something I liked. Never very good at learning from a book,show me I can do it. LOL
> 
> I can do about anything,just not able to now. Learning the hard way is not the best way ! If I had listened when I was 16 , I would be in great shape now ! Like most that age,I knew it all ! LOL Now I know how really stupid I was ! Most everyone does that ?
> 
> When your young and healthy you never think about it. Your health is more valuable that anything you can ever own !
> 
> Use your brain ! It will make you more money and way better health !
> 
> Not sure how I got on that kick ? LOL



Well put john. Not saying Geoff is that way but your right.. At 16 my head was harder than a rock, I knew everything there was to know about anything.


----------



## farrell

Tractor is back together

Fired it up.............no change

So while it was running pulled the plug wire off #2 (good one) motor died and I got zapped

Put plug wire back on and fired it up again

Pulled #1 off and kept runnin but bout lit me up like a Xmas tree

Now is it the ignition or diode in the harness?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Tractor is back together
> 
> Fired it up.............no change
> 
> So while it was running pulled the plug wire off #2 (good one) motor died and I got zapped
> 
> Put plug wire back on and fired it up again
> 
> Pulled #1 off and kept runnin but bout lit me up like a Xmas tree
> 
> Now is it the ignition or diode in the harness?



No idea ?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well put john. Not saying Geoff is that way but your right.. At 16 my head was harder than a rock, I knew everything there was to know about anything.



Geoff sounds a little better than average. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Very well said John. I grew up with hard labor farming it and at 31 I get some aches, not bad, but I know they're there. Now I just try using my head more than my back when big stuff needs moving. Letting machines do more of my work for me.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> No idea ?



Sounds like something is not right with that cylinder ? Head,valve,rings ?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Very well said John. I grew up with hard labor farming it and at 31 I get some aches, not bad, but I know they're there. Now I just try using my head more than my back when big stuff needs moving. Letting machines do more of my work for me.



The doofs I worked for didn't like using machines. They cost more money ! But it payed double of anything else at the time !


----------



## tbone75

Right out of school min. wage was 2.25 an hr. I got into building houses for 3.50 an hr. Then to the oil field that payed 7.50 ! I was in the money ! LOL Really wished I had stayed building houses now ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like something is not right with that cylinder ? Head,valve,rings ?



It has a coil for each cylinder

I don't think it has strong enough spark

Or the spark is jumpin out of the boot or wire to somewhere else

Want to recheck the comp in that cylinder too

You can hear the valves hammering hard on the side that has issues

Plugs wet has compression everything else checks out

I have been told by several people that the diodes go bad in the harness and the motor will only run on one cylinder


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> It has a coil for each cylinder
> 
> I don't think it has strong enough spark
> 
> Or the spark is jumpin out of the boot or wire to somewhere else
> 
> Want to recheck the comp in that cylinder too
> 
> You can hear the valves hammering hard on the side that has issues
> 
> Plugs wet has compression everything else checks out
> 
> I have been told by several people that the diodes go bad in the harness and the motor will only run on one cylinder



all tho if it was the diode or ignition it would have no spark

so plug wire or boot?


----------



## Scooterbum

farrell said:


> It has a coil for each cylinder
> 
> I don't think it has strong enough spark
> 
> Or the spark is jumpin out of the boot or wire to somewhere else
> 
> Want to recheck the comp in that cylinder too
> 
> You can hear the valves hammering hard on the side that has issues
> 
> Plugs wet has compression everything else checks out
> 
> I have been told by several people that the diodes go bad in the harness and the motor will only run on one cylinder



Have you checked the valves and push rods?
Stuck valve or bent pushrod will do that.
Try swapping plugs?
If your getting fire diodes fine.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like something is not right with that cylinder ? Head,valve,rings ?



What John said .


----------



## IEL

(surprisingly) I am more of the layed back, quiet guy. I could count the number of fights I have been on with one hand. (even if I lost a few fingers... LOL) I would rather be building something, than be at a party.

The other weekend, a guy I know got so drunk at a party, he cant remember if he was wearing pants. I spent that same weekend fixing a homelite. For me, the fast cars are more for the fun of working on them. And (luckily) the insurance here (liability only) is based only on your driving record, the car has no effect on it. The maximum for a new driver is $1400 a year, dropping 5% per infraction free year. It gets pricey when you get damage coverage. Not really worth it on a $4000 car.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> (surprisingly) I am more of the layed back, quiet guy. I could count the number of fights I have been on with one hand. (even if I lost a few fingers... LOL) I would rather be building something, than be at a party.
> 
> The other weekend, a guy I know got so drunk at a party, he cant remember if he was wearing pants. I spent that same weekend fixing a homelite. For me, the fast cars are more for the fun of working on them. And (luckily) the insurance here (liability only) is based only on your driving record, the car has no effect on it. The maximum for a new driver is $1400 a year, dropping 5% per infraction free year. It gets pricey when you get damage coverage. Not really worth it on a $4000 car.



Sounds like your doing fine ! Try to keep going like that ! It does get very hard to keep on the right track ! Some of my friends never have made it ! 50 yrs. old and stihl can't get no where ! Or they got 6' under !


----------



## farrell

Scooterbum said:


> Have you checked the valves and push rods?
> Stuck valve or bent pushrod will do that.
> Try swapping plugs?
> If your getting fire diodes fine.



Valves good and cleaned

Push rods good replaced intake rod

Camshaft good

Comp good

Changed plugs

Rebuilt carb

New fuel line

New fuel filter

Changed oil 

Reset valve lash


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> What John said .



Head and valves good and clean

Cylinder and piston look good as well

Rings? But if one broke would see evidence one cylinder wall but could be worn


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Valves good and cleaned
> 
> Push rods good replaced intake rod
> 
> Camshaft good
> 
> Comp good
> 
> Changed plugs
> 
> Rebuilt carb
> 
> New fuel line
> 
> New fuel filter
> 
> Changed oil
> 
> Reset valve lash



You swapped coils and stihl got the same problem. Or did it switch sides on running ? Got to be something with that cylinder.
Maybe I missed something you already said ?


----------



## little possum

Speakin of cars. There is a 95 z28 white convertible with lil bit of motor work sittin in the driveway  Buddy moved to texas and needed a place to keep it. Mine for a while haha. Kinda want to buy it, so if I break it

Geoff keep on the good path! Nothing wrong with that. I was judged throughout school. Most of them now have several charges against them. Not worth it. I enjoy hunting and working. Ive got plenty of projects to keep me busy. Along with side work that comes in. 

Adam what kinda tractor are you workin on. I read somewhere yesterday "95% of carb problems are fixed when ignition is replaced" DK how true that is...


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Head and valves good and clean
> 
> Cylinder and piston look good as well
> 
> Rings? But if one broke would see evidence one cylinder wall but could be worn



Really sucks,I had good heads,coils and carb for one of them I tossed when I cleaned the mowers out !

Compression should tell ?


----------



## farrell

Evidence as I see it.........

Cylinder#1 has issues

Cylinder #2 working properly

1) Started tractor 
2) pulled plug wire off #2 tractor instantly died
3) put plug wire back on and started tractor back up
4) pulled plug wire off #1 tractor kept running as if nothing happened

Hence why I believe it's the plug wire

It has current it shocked the chit outta me! 

Just not getting to plug


----------



## little possum

Tried different plugs? Have a voltmeter?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You swapped coils and stihl got the same problem. Or did it switch sides on running ? Got to be something with that cylinder.
> Maybe I missed something you already said ?



Didn't switch coils yet

Pulled plug wires one at a time while it was running


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Really sucks,I had good heads,coils and carb for one of them I tossed when I cleaned the mowers out !
> 
> Compression should tell ?



Comp on #1 was 155psi

Comp on #2 was 160psi


----------



## farrell

little possum said:


> Speakin of cars. There is a 95 z28 white convertible with lil bit of motor work sittin in the driveway  Buddy moved to texas and needed a place to keep it. Mine for a while haha. Kinda want to buy it, so if I break it
> 
> Geoff keep on the good path! Nothing wrong with that. I was judged throughout school. Most of them now have several charges against them. Not worth it. I enjoy hunting and working. Ive got plenty of projects to keep me busy. Along with side work that comes in.
> 
> Adam what kinda tractor are you workin on. I read somewhere yesterday "95% of carb problems are fixed when ignition is replaced" DK how true that is...



97 yardman 20hp B&S intek v-twin ohv


----------



## farrell

little possum said:


> Tried different plugs? Have a voltmeter?



Yes tried different plugs

No voltmeter


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Speakin of cars. There is a 95 z28 white convertible with lil bit of motor work sittin in the driveway  Buddy moved to texas and needed a place to keep it. Mine for a while haha. Kinda want to buy it, so if I break it
> 
> Geoff keep on the good path! Nothing wrong with that. I was judged throughout school. Most of them now have several charges against them. Not worth it. I enjoy hunting and working. Ive got plenty of projects to keep me busy. Along with side work that comes in.
> 
> Adam what kinda tractor are you workin on. I read somewhere yesterday "95% of carb problems are fixed when ignition is replaced" DK how true that is...



Had a 74 Z28 for a few years. LOL Had the L82 motor in it,plus a little extra. LOL Fastest car I ever had ! Would pull the wheels if ya hit second just right ! LOL But 3 tickets in 3 weeks kinda slowed me down ! Put it the garage,stripped it all down and painted it. Even pulled the motor and painted it. LOL Got married had my first kid and sold it.
That guy had it one month and totaled it !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Didn't switch coils yet
> 
> Pulled plug wires one at a time while it was running



I guess try the plug wire or boot ? If you can swap them coils. Not real sure you can on them ? Been to long and to much cotton candy ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Comp on #1 was 155psi
> 
> Comp on #2 was 160psi


Should be fine .


----------



## tbone75

OL just brought me home 4 cabbage plants ! Got them 4 for a buck ! LOL


----------



## little possum

Hmm.. Swap the coils! hah. Surging.. Maybe its sucking air?


----------



## farrell

little possum said:


> Hmm.. Swap the coils! hah. Surging.. Maybe its sucking air?



From where?

Just had the head off and cleaned it as well

The head gasket looks good


----------



## little possum

Intake gasket? Maybe a crank gasket. IDK thats a bit over my pay grade, I can clean carbies and rebuild 2 strokes but the 4 strokes are relatively new to me. Get it running and spray some carb cleaner around the intake.


----------



## dancan

Shame Ole Biscuit was too cheep to get one of these for his boat ......Then we could have called him Ole Scoot LOL







2010 Vette , in today for a tire repair .


----------



## dancan

New Slushies for John so he can work on them there Husqueze when he runs out of the Dew .....


----------



## farrell

little possum said:


> Intake gasket? Maybe a crank gasket. IDK thats a bit over my pay grade, I can clean carbies and rebuild 2 strokes but the 4 strokes are relatively new to me. Get it running and spray some carb cleaner around the intake.



New gaskets there too


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Need to fix me up a better sprayer,them 2 gal. pump up jobs suck ! LOL



Best money I spent on yard tools lately was a Solo 4 gallon back pack. Makes my life so much easier. 



AU_K2500 said:


> much to my surprise, I passed the drving exam with flying colors. I can now operate a motor vehicle legally in the state of North Carolina.
> 
> Now on to the CDL (company Paid). only reason they let us get them is so we can deliver trucks to customers....its one of those things thats only neat once.



You going Class A or B? I'm working on my Class A right now...


----------



## little possum

Jimmy you coming down to Denton this year?


----------



## AU_K2500

Class B, as we dont tow more than chippers and even the largest is less than 10,000 lbs.


----------



## farrell

Out of pure curiosity 

Can one tape up the plug wire to keep it from leaking if that is the correct term?

According to the IPL I will have to replace ignition

It's all one piece but you can replace just the boot


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Out of pure curiosity
> 
> Can one tape up the plug wire to keep it from leaking if that is the correct term?
> 
> According to the IPL I will have to replace ignition
> 
> It's all one piece but you can replace just the boot




It will help a leak/short to ground. 

But not if it has been stretched obviously.


----------



## dancan

Die-electric grease would give you a short term fix and help diagnos a spark issue .


Hey Adam !
A customer gave me a brand shiney new in the box , never gased up 6.5 hp B&S today .........You want it to strap on the other side of your's ????? That way you'd get all your power back .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Die-electric grease would give you a short term fix and help diagnos a spark issue .
> 
> 
> Hey Adam !
> A customer gave me a brand shiney new in the box , never gased up 6.5 hp B&S today .........You want it to strap on the other side of your's ????? That way you'd get all your power back .



Sure!

It may get interesting!


----------



## tbone75

Fixed a Eeko whacker today, I think ? LOL Guy said it wouldn't start,pulled the carb and cleaned it up. Fires right up now. That is one POS zama carb ! No adjustments anywhere !
Got a guy coming over wanting to buy a saw or two ! LOL Hope he does,I may get another saw I just found ! Pricey sucker too !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Fixed a Eeko whacker today, I think ? LOL Guy said it wouldn't start,pulled the carb and cleaned it up. Fires right up now. That is one POS zama carb ! No adjustments anywhere !
> Got a guy coming over wanting to buy a saw or two ! LOL Hope he does,I may get another saw I just found ! Pricey sucker too !



What you gettin? I just bought another one also....LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> What WERE you gettin? I just bought another one also....LOL



Wouldn't that be funny LOL


----------



## little possum

Thats cruel Dan!


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , John must be havin a hard time deciding supper , Pasgetti Slushie os Pizza Slushie ........


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Wouldn't that be funny LOL



LOL,..No I didn`t buy the saw out from under him.
The one I am getting John wouldn`t want to even pick it up....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hmmm , John must be havin a hard time deciding supper , Pasgetti Slushie os Pizza Slushie ........



Or what flavor ice cream to put them on........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> Jimmy you coming down to Denton this year?




Going to try to. When you heading out?



Jimmy


----------



## little possum

Jimmy in NC said:


> Going to try to. When you heading out?
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy


IDK yet Maybe ride over the 4th. More events I am interested in. But I also have the 5th off since I worked Memorial Day. Its not but bout 20 minutes or so from me, so its not a real big deal. Hah. But if I get there early in the week I may find something I need


----------



## tbone75

Didn't buy no saw , yet ! LOL Really hate to pay so much for it ! But there hard to find !



Unless some Nadian will sell me one ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Or what flavor ice cream to put them on........



Wouldn't surprise me if you did ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Didn't buy no saw , yet ! LOL Really hate to pay so much for it ! But there hard to find !
> 
> 
> 
> Unless some Nadian will sell me one ? :msp_rolleyes:



:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if you did ! :msp_scared:



Jam on baloney samaches......peanut butter on burgers!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_scared::msp_scared:



:msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_razz:



You know those things are modified!!...:msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You know those things are modified!!...:msp_w00t:



Even better yet ! 

But the price may go down . :msp_rolleyes: Non original ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Jam on baloney samaches......peanut butter on burgers!



YUK !! Jam & PB !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Even better yet !
> 
> But the price may go down . :msp_rolleyes: Non original ! :msp_w00t:



You want a big saw? I will sell you a Stihl 090.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohh a big 'n huh? 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You want a big saw? I will sell you a Stihl 090.



No !! LOL

I want a 655BP ! :msp_sad:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> IDK yet Maybe ride over the 4th. More events I am interested in. But I also have the 5th off since I worked Memorial Day. Its not but bout 20 minutes or so from me, so its not a real big deal. Hah. But if I get there early in the week I may find something I need





Let me know....I don't know what our schedule is yet and what we are doing here at the house yet. 


Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will just settle for this right now. LOL The last of my berries this year ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Something got in the berry patch ! Only half of them were left ! No berries on the back side of the patch !

Just can't stay awake 24-7 ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will just settle for this right now. LOL The last of my berries this year ! :msp_scared:



More satisfying than getting another chainsaw anyway....:msp_wink:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will just settle for this right now. LOL The last of my berries this year ! :msp_scared:



Oh my berries!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Something got in the berry patch ! Only half of them were left ! No berries on the back side of the patch !
> 
> Just can't stay awake 24-7 ! LOL



Durn possums n coons....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> More satisfying than getting another chainsaw anyway....:msp_wink:



Are you nuts ! I can have ice cream any time !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh my berries!!!!!



:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Durn possums n coons....LOL



Can't see how there are any left ? I relocated so many ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Are you nuts ! I can have ice cream any time !



Only the hunt for a particular saw is challenging and somewhat satisfying once found but after the saw arrives its soon forgotten, then its off looking for the next one.....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Can't see how there are any left ? I relocated so many ! LOL



They must breed or sumpin.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Can't see how there are any left ? I relocated so many ! LOL



Seems there is always one more left that slips in and chows down when you aint lookin....LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Are you nuts ! I can have ice cream any time !



I was going to say that's almost like blasphemy. Saws are much nicer:chainsawguy:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seems there is always one more left that slips in and chows down when you aint lookin....LOL



Least I got some this year ! Didn't get any last year !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Least I got some this year ! Didn't get any last year !



Have to satand guard 24-7 just to get some...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seems there is always one more left that slips in and chows down when you aint lookin....LOL



The OL was a big help this year ! She spotted more critters than I did ! LOL

Starting fresh for next year. Redoing the patch,dug the middle up today. 8' wide is to hard to reach them ! I made a path down the middle,then made it longer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The OL was a big help this year ! She spotted more critters than I did ! LOL
> 
> Starting fresh for next year. Redoing the patch,dug the middle up today. 8' wide is to hard to reach them ! I made a path down the middle,then made it longer.



Rows 2' wide are the easiest to access.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have to satand guard 24-7 just to get some...LOL



I will do something different for next year ! Maybe foot traps all around it ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will do something different for next year ! Maybe foot traps all around it ! LOL



Chainlink and razor wire all around....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Chainlink and razor wire all around....LOL



Maybe some 220 fence would do it ? LOL Be already cooked when you get them ! Fast food ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Maybe some 220 fence would do it ? LOL Be already cooked when you get them ! Fast food ! :msp_w00t:



They generally just bounce off it but leave it alone after their first encounter....LOL


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas!

Another lovely day at the J thing doin the W thing is almost done

Go home and start the tractor and see where spark leak is

Try and find a coil for it tomorrow 

Not much time in the mornin tho workin 11-11


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening fellas!
> 
> Another lovely day at the J thing doin the W thing is almost done
> 
> Go home and start the tractor and see where spark leak is
> 
> Try and find a coil for it tomorrow
> 
> Not much time in the mornin tho workin 11-11



Good luck !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Good luck !



Figure it will be a cool light show!

Found couple coils on eBay already

Was gonna see if anybody round here had one in stock


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Figure it will be a cool light show!
> 
> Found couple coils on eBay already
> 
> Was gonna see if anybody round here had one in stock



Think new coils are around 80.00 ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Maybe some 220 fence would do it ? LOL Be already cooked when you get them ! Fast food ! :msp_w00t:



I wasn't kidding about a low level electric fence. 

Foil & PB. Lol


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Think new coils are around 80.00 ?



That was for a coil on this 22hp Kohler I have.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> I wasn't kidding about a low level electric fence.
> 
> Foil & PB. Lol



Sounds like entrapment to me LOL.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I wasn't kidding about a low level electric fence.
> 
> Foil & PB. Lol



More power , more fun ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Think new coils are around 80.00 ?



$36 at jacks


----------



## tbone75

Think I just spotted the berry thief ! 

A skunk ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

The OL said shoot it ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The OL said shoot it ! :msp_scared:



Not too close to the house,..it will stink up the high heaven for a few weeks....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not too close to the house,..it will stink up the high heaven for a few weeks....LOL



I will just let it leave any time it wants ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## IEL

Night Jerry.


I remember reading about this thing years ago, that might be perfect for the garden. It was a sort of trap rigged to kill poachers. There was a small cap lock cannon fireing grape shot mounted on a neat swivel device. The thing had trip wires coming off every 45 degrees. If a wire was tripped, the gun swiveled in the direction of the trip, and automatically fired. Real cool. Maybe a scaled down version fireing 12 gauge BB sized lead shot? If you could find any of those good (and sadly illegal) old school goose loads? I know you can get canadian made ones here, not sure about you guys?


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not too close to the house,..it will stink up the high heaven for a few weeks....LOL



I made that mistake once...........


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I made that mistake once...........



SUPPOSEDLY......if you shoot them thru the lungs they can't put pressure on the scent glands. 

R&D on that would be rough.......


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> SUPPOSEDLY......if you shoot them thru the lungs they can't put pressure on the scent glands.
> 
> R&D on that would be rough.......



I was always told to shoot them in the head

Ummmmm..........ya.............that didn't work out so well


----------



## Stihl 041S

Lugging it back to the top........

Night all....


----------



## dancan

Nite Rob !
Elslakaritos for the rest .


----------



## little possum

Lurkers!


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Lurkers!



Nah , I think they were looking for the Fireplace Channel due to the ZZZzzzSlakedness .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning morning morning. Maybe it won't rain so much today. 




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

Just like a squeel showroom in here,,,,,,,,,,empty !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ladies. Another beautiful day in the neighborhood. This rain is getting old.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

We have rain in the forecast for today also, we just cleared up a huge deluge from last Saturday. Good for the fish but the soil is getting soggy.....:msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

Periods of HEAVY rain at times here.

aint gonna go cut anything outside today !!

wanted to do several stumps around the yard yestday but went fishin instead 

i see you down there Randy ....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning guys. Heaviest rain I've ever seen here last night. Loudest thunder the night before. Looks like most days he tshowers in the afternoon in the 10 day. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Just like a squeel showroom in here,,,,,,,,,,empty !!



Yeah, they sell so fast that they cant keep them on the shelves.


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Off to work shortly

On the advice from a friend i tried replacing the boot on the coil of cylinder #1...........no help

But did discover that #1 is cold to the touch and #2 is hot so dont touch after running for a couple minutes


----------



## Jimmy in NC

If it's cold, it's dead.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Off to work shortly
> 
> On the advice from a friend i tried replacing the boot on the coil of cylinder #1...........no help
> 
> But did discover that #1 is cold to the touch and #2 is hot so dont touch after running for a couple minutes



Maybe no spark under comp.
CAN you swap coils ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Maybe no spark under comp.
> CAN you swap coils ??



Hey Ron!

Yes they can swap

Just haven't done it yet


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys , long night.

Should have just shot that skunk ! Dang thing sprayed something out there !


:bad_smelly:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys , long night.
> 
> Should have just shot that skunk ! Dang thing sprayed something out there !
> 
> 
> :bad_smelly:



Haha

Mornin John!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Haha
> 
> Mornin John!



Next time it gets shot ! No way it will smell any worse !

Not sure what set him off ? None of my cats got it ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys , long night.
> 
> Should have just shot that skunk ! Dang thing sprayed something out there !
> 
> 
> :bad_smelly:



Uh oh,,look out !!

gonna have people coming in wearing shorts and sandals with socks and hawian print shirts looking for the stihl dealership !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Uh oh,,look out !!
> 
> gonna have people coming in wearing shorts and sandals with socks and hawian print shirts looking for the stihl dealership !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!



I got a few I can sell them ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I got a few I can sell them ! :msp_thumbup:



I would think i would set out some of them steals around the berry patch,,the smell would even keep the skunks away !!


----------



## tbone75

Need a gas mask to go for my morning walk ! :msp_ohmy::help:


----------



## farrell

The local hardware/husky/echo store had a coil for my tractor...........$40

Really hope this fixes it


----------



## farrell

May give up on the tractor before much longer.............out of ideas

But at least the evidence points to an ignition problem

But I do believe two problems started at once

The carb and now the ignition (just took some investigating)

Need to mow the grass bad

May have to barrow a hay bine before much longer


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> The local hardware/husky/echo store had a coil for my tractor...........$40
> 
> Really hope this fixes it



I would try swapping that coil first.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I would try swapping that coil first.



Going too!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Going too!



Sure hope that does it ! Everything else seems to check out good ?

I bought the new mower just cause I got sick of working on them ! Stihl got one to fix.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sure hope that does it ! Everything else seems to check out good ?
> 
> I bought the new mower just cause I got sick of working on them ! Stihl got one to fix.



If I could afford a new tractor I would get a new one byt I can't so..............


----------



## AU_K2500

farrell said:


> If I could afford a new tractor I would get a new one byt I can't so..............



yeah, i know the feeling. we are going to have an acre lot...riding mower sure would be nice. but the price of a walk behind sure looks better.


----------



## BigDaddyR

AU_K2500 said:


> yeah, i know the feeling. we are going to have an acre lot...riding mower sure would be nice. but the price of a walk behind sure looks better.



You can usually get a used Craftsman for around $400-500 and well worth it. Ours is about 12 years old and just had to put $250 into it last year and running fine again. Puts down nice lines for a cheaper riding mower. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> yeah, i know the feeling. we are going to have an acre lot...riding mower sure would be nice. but the price of a walk behind sure looks better.



Well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, the exercise may come in handy..

not sayin ya sit down a lot !!


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, they exercise may come in handy..
> 
> not sayin ya sit down a lot !!



this Fat Boy could definetly use some exercise.


----------



## tbone75

Got my berry patch fixed up. Moved some plants to the new rows. Got two 12' rows now. Foot and a half path down the middle,lots easier to pick now !


----------



## tbone75

Going to pull out most of the old plants and put fresh ones in. They were kinda small this year,time for new !


----------



## dancan

ElzzzZlakerz !
Bottom of the page ready to turn over :msp_mad:


----------



## dancan

Hey John ! Berry patch protection , just drive um in the ground 1" apart LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hope your coil fixes up that mower. It is going to be something simple....at least I think it will. 



Jimmy


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hope your coil fixes up that mower. It is going to be something simple....at least I think it will.
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Thanks jimmy!

It's been a real pita as of late!

Gonna give it a whirl tomorrow morning


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Adam you'll get it. You've got compression, you've got fuel, it can only be spark! 

It seems lately I've had my own struggles with small engines.
1. Weedeater blower- bad fuel filter...deteriorating from the inside!
2. JD 55ev / Echo CS 500evl - crank seals on a 30 year old saw... lots of NLA there
3. Onan P220 on Welder - 4" piece of fuel line coming apart inside. 

All of them were simple but whipped me for a bit. Sometimes you get over excited and miss something simple. It happens to all of us.

Good friend that mentored my dad and was a good friend to me also once said, "You play ball long enough, you'll eventually get the bat up your ass." :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Adam you'll get it. You've got compression, you've got fuel, it can only be spark!
> 
> It seems lately I've had my own struggles with small engines.
> 1. Weedeater blower- bad fuel filter...deteriorating from the inside!
> 2. JD 55ev / Echo CS 500evl - crank seals on a 30 year old saw... lots of NLA there
> 3. Onan P220 on Welder - 4" piece of fuel line coming apart inside.
> 
> All of them were simple but whipped me for a bit. Sometimes you get over excited and miss something simple. It happens to all of us.
> 
> Good friend that mentored my dad and was a good friend to me also once said, "You play ball long enough, you'll eventually get the bat up your ass." :hmm3grin2orange:



Very true!

I can't complain about the stupid thing to much

Bought it last march it's 16 years old came with a 46" mower deck 45" two stage snowblower wheel weights and chains for $500

Still way further ahead to get it rollin again

I just refuse to pay someone else $50/hr to work on it

Hence why I started working on saws


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John ! Berry patch protection , just drive um in the ground 1" apart LOL



Letric sounds more fun ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Letric sounds more fun ! LOL



Yup , your right and less work to boot .


----------



## tbone75

Got off my flippy cap today ! Fixed a leaf blower and another whacker ! Plus redid the berry patch !

Hope I can get out of bed tomorrow ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , your right and less work to boot .



I will put one of my cams on the patch so I can see all the fun ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Very true!
> 
> I can't complain about the stupid thing to much
> 
> Bought it last march it's 16 years old came with a 46" mower deck 45" two stage snowblower wheel weights and chains for $500
> 
> Still way further ahead to get it rollin again
> 
> I just refuse to pay someone else $50/hr to work on it
> 
> Hence why I started working on saws



Sounds like a heck of a package at a great price.

The Onan was done for a contractor that thought I was getting one over on him at $35.00/hr. The only reason I was working on it was I know some of the guys there and no one else could figure it out. I got tired of the complaining and decided to figure it out for them.... 


I hate the fact that at $50-90/hr you don't always get a quality repair.. at most a guess these days. After working on equipment for 32 years I've learned to weed through others guesses and bull. Happy mowing!


----------



## dancan

Even made me a leaf spring draw knife to go with muh Swede saw to make them posts LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Even made me a leaf spring draw knife to go with muh Swede saw to make them posts LOL



Looks good for a Nadian ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

Who wants to fix the JD 820 diesel in the driveway. Gettin fuel to all injectors, etc etc and will not stay runnin! Dad is ready to grenade it


----------



## dancan

No pics of the failure ...... It didn't happen LOL
More redesign and engineering went into the second one even though it is a simple tool .


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Who wants to fix the JD 820 diesel in the driveway. Gettin fuel to all injectors, etc etc and will not stay runnin! Dad is ready to grenade it



Send it up here , I'll sort it out but no return LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Looks good for a Nadian ! :hmm3grin2orange:




Them A'cadian's wus making 'em juz like that 250 years ago........


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Them A'cadian's wus making 'em juz like that 250 years ago........



Yup , rough but gets the job done , nuthin fancy and then turn it into sumtin else when it don't work no more .


----------



## dancan

Hey Geoff , did you get you're IR ???


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> Hey Geoff , did you get you're IR ???



I actually ended up giving all my money to the local air liquide welding supply....... $150 for a new stinger and 2 boxes of rods... :angry2: Add in the $300 for the argon tank, and the impact will have to wait a while. I guess this was the better buy, I needed these, and I already have a cheap import impact. If my elcheapo impact wont break it loose, I have a long piece of pipe. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## dancan

Good , save your money for Ti series impact , you wrists will thank you 20 years from now .....


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> Good , save your money for Ti series impact , you wrists will thank you 20 years from now .....



I have my eye on that new CP. 925 foot pounds of torque, light weight, and a little less than the IR.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Good , save your money for Ti series impact , you wrists will thank you 20 years from now .....



I got one of them cheap Earthquake impacts,heavy but it does have some good power. My Nephew gave 700.00 for some kind ? Mine is just as powerful but twice as heavy. And surely won't last like his will. But I don't need it much. Use my 3/8 impact for most everything.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Yup , rough but gets the job done , nuthin fancy and then turn it into sumtin else when it don't work no more .



When I think about it , The only thing that I remember growing up that was fancy were our old churches and the fancy cars that the tourists had .....


----------



## roncoinc

Had to work on a 4 stroke today......

10 hp B&S...
5 kw gen set,,had to clean out the mouse nest's and clean the carb to get it running.

then ran for stihl,,,valve spring keeper fell off !!

shipping be more than cost of parts . 
aint gonna use the old keeper,new one,,spring should be fine,a new head gasket....
cant believe how loose the head bolts were !! not much more than finger tight,,must have been a monday morning motor


----------



## dancan

IEL said:


> I have my eye on that new CP. 925 foot pounds of torque, light weight, and a little less than the IR.



We had a CP , it just wasn't tough enough to support the weight of the hoist 
Got 3 of them Ti series impact , easy for me to keep them going , about 400$ a gun , I always hope to get 1 year out of them trouble free then anything after that is a bonus .
A bunch of torque in an impact gun can get you in trouble fast when you don't need torque , don't ask me how I know LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> When I think about it , The only thing that I remember growing up that was fancy were our old churches and the fancy cars that the tourists had .....



Yep you sure do have some big ol' fancy churches.......like being out West.......can see 'em from miles away...long before you can see any town nearby....'course that was seen from muh fancy car......the one with the check engine light on!!!!


----------



## little possum

Storing it for grandpaw since they moved. Hasnt had oil change since like 03, and we did that. But probably dont have 100 hrs on the fluids. Dad had it running, and was using the sickle mower around the pond, the edgin the fields and it cut off. Aint ran since. Still has air in the lines. It uses more oil than it does fuel though. ha


----------



## pioneerguy600

Someone ran the diesel Volvo dump truck out of fuel 5 miles back in the woods yesterday, had to walk out cause they left their phone in the pickup.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

That black and white cat just showed back up ! :msp_scared:


Soon as it moves away from the house, wham !


Hold your noses !


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Someone ran the diesel Volvo dump truck out of fuel 5 miles back in the woods yesterday, had to walk out cause they left their phone in the pickup.....LOL



I would stihl be there ! No way I can even walk a mile !


----------



## tbone75

Mongo says lung shots so they don't stink ? I know for a fact head shots don't work !


:bad_smelly:


----------



## tbone75

Any bets on lung shots ? Going to be a while yet , right at the back porch ! Stupid cats are sitting there watching it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would stihl be there ! No way I can even walk a mile !



Told him,...just keep fuel in the tank....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Any bets on lung shots ? Going to be a while yet , right at the back porch ! Stupid cats are sitting there watching it !



I have never shot a skunk,.sure to cause a stink.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Told him,...just keep fuel in the tank....LOL



I know some people like that, never look at the gauge ! One of them has learned not to let it get below half a tank,after my beaching so much ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have never shot a skunk,.sure to cause a stink.



I sure don't want to ! But got to get it away from here ! No way am I setting a live trap ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I sure don't want to ! But got to get it away from here ! No way am I setting a live trap ! LOL



Garden hose.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Robin Ol Buddy. 

Check your emails....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Garden hose.



I dumped a glass of water on the last one, Just looked at me ! My garden hose don't have nuff pressure ! Have to get way to close ! :msp_scared:

OL said its stihl there ! LOL


----------



## little possum

Cant wait to hear about this in the a.m! hahahha Ive heard it cant be done without a stink. Goodluck John! Caliber of choice?


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Cant wait to hear about this in the a.m! hahahha Ive heard it cant be done without a stink. Goodluck John! Caliber of choice?



25-06


----------



## farrell

Hey John!

I know what you need!

Paintball gun loaded with the ghost chili powder personal defense rounds!

Make the lil fella suffer and think twice bout comin back!

Don't shoot them indoors tho!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Cant wait to hear about this in the a.m! hahahha Ive heard it cant be done without a stink. Goodluck John! Caliber of choice?



Just my trusty 541T 22rf. LOL Quiet with match ammo. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> 25-06



Maybe ? Blow his arse clean off ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey John!
> 
> I know what you need!
> 
> Paintball gun loaded with the ghost chili powder personal defense rounds!
> 
> Make the lil fella suffer and think twice bout comin back!
> 
> Don't shoot them indoors tho!



Almost bought one of them at a yard sale,looked like a AR ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

That SOB is under my back porch ! Last one tried to move in under there !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Maybe ? Blow his arse clean off ! LOL



No John!!

Lungs are toward the other end!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> No John!!
> 
> Lungs are toward the other end!!!!



Maybe it wouldn't smell if I take that end off ? :msp_confused:


----------



## IEL

Shotgun might be worth a try? I hear #4 bird shot is real good for rabid raccoons?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Maybe it wouldn't smell if I take that end off ? :msp_confused:



John!!!!!

You don't care if IT can smell!!!!

You care HOW it smells !!!!

Seriously. Don't shoot it in the a$$. Guaranteed stink.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John!!!!!
> 
> You don't care if IT can smell!!!!
> 
> You care HOW it smells !!!!
> 
> Seriously. Don't shoot it in the a$$. Guaranteed stink.



Its gonna stink no matter where I hit it ! Best to just do it fast !

If it comes back out from under the porch !! Sure as chit its making a home just like the last one did ! Something under there they like ? I better work on just closing it in !


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> John!!!!!
> 
> You don't care if IT can smell!!!!
> 
> You care HOW it smells !!!!
> 
> Seriously. Don't shoot it in the a$$. Guaranteed stink.



My buddy at work votes for a .50bmg!

Won't be nothin left to stink!


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Shotgun might be worth a try? I hear #4 bird shot is real good for rabid raccoons?



Got some 00Buck 3" mags ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> My buddy at work votes for a .50bmg!
> 
> Won't be nothin left to stink!



Incendiary rounds ! Burn it up too ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl under the porch ! Can hear him under there doing something ?


----------



## tbone75

Its on the move ! Headed down in the back yard ! 50 yrds. bout as far as I can see ! I will get the OL to hold the spot light for me ! Let it get 75 yrds. just to the edge of the woods ! I hope ! :msp_unsure:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Well??!!?


----------



## IEL

Get it!


----------



## tbone75

Sure taking its time getting down there ! Keeps stopping ! OL is watching for me. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

The suspense is killingme:msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

Will a buzzard eat one them ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Will a buzzard eat one them ?



Would you?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Buzzards eat anything. Ever smelled a dead cow. I have at Ft. Hood when my dad was stationed there. They were all over that thing like ants on a donut.


----------



## tbone75

OK Mongo lung shot,no smell yet ? Got tired of waiting ! LOL Maybe 60 yrds. OL held the spot light on it,never moved !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Would you?



Never been that hungry ? LOL

Something drug the last one off ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Never been that hungry ? LOL
> 
> Something drug the last one off ?



Possum


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Buzzards eat anything. Ever smelled a dead cow. I have at Ft. Hood when my dad was stationed there. They were all over that thing like ants on a donut.



Yep and many other dead animals. LOL Ever run over a bloated possum ? OMG !!!! GAG !!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Possum



No idea , seen it laying there and smelling real bad ! Hour later it was gone ? Middle of the day.


----------



## tbone75

Mongo is full of chit ! :bad_smelly::bad_smelly::bad_smelly::bad_smelly:


This is not good ! Having a Fathers day GTG here Sun. :hmm3grin2orange:


That is nasty ! :help: :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

To darn hot to close the windows ! 

I got to close that porch in ASAP !!


----------



## tbone75

Busy night ! Coon coming up through the yard and a possum in the berry patch ! Had to get out something faster for the second shot ! LOL 
They got relocated. LOL
Not sure how long the possum had been there,it didn't even move with a loud noise ? Only a few berries left in there. Bet that sucker got me the other night !

Buzzards will be real happy in the morning ! LOL


----------



## farrell

It's crop damage John!

They had it comin!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> It's crop damage John!
> 
> They had it comin!



I am sure that possum finished off any berries I had left ! SOB !!


----------



## tbone75

The rest of them may be let go now. Unless they get into something else ! :msp_mad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Mongo is full of chit ! :bad_smelly::bad_smelly::bad_smelly::bad_smelly:
> 
> 
> This is not good ! Having a Fathers day GTG here Sun. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> That is nasty ! :help: :msp_ohmy:



Got to cut it open see if you hit the lungs. Lol

I said R&D would be tough. 

Supposedly was the word used. 

Mongo sorry. 



Kinda. Tee hee....


----------



## BigDaddyR

I say relocate them all and let God sort them out. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Got to cut it open see if you hit the lungs. Lol
> 
> I said R&D would be tough.
> 
> Supposedly was the word used.
> 
> Mongo sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda. Tee hee....



Your idea , so you get to do the R&D. I will send it out tomorrow express mail ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Dang it stihl stinks !


Time for a gas mask and bed. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I can borrow a haz-mat suit to pack the skunk up ! I can vacuum seal it up to mail too ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Smell around here is sumthin awefull , who opened up a Husquee box ????
ZZZzzzZZZlakerzz !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> Who wants to fix the JD 820 diesel in the driveway. Gettin fuel to all injectors, etc etc and will not stay runnin! Dad is ready to grenade it



Which 820.....70s model or one of the old two cylinder 820s?




Jimmy


----------



## dancan

NC snowplow ???

Hay Jimmy !


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my,,,,stihl stihnks in here !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Dragging for some reason this morning. probably didnt help that i was out like a light at 8:30. been a rough few days at work, but im picking this stuff up, and slowly having to ask fewer and fewer questions. 

Boss man came by yesterday says his MIL brought an "old" homelite by the house yesterday, wanted to know if i could work on it for him. I asked him how "old" it really was. He said it was all metal and looks like it was pretty well cared for. he should be bringing it by today.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Last 3 days of school before exams and summer! Lets hope one of my job applications gets replied to. :msp_unsure: If not, I can make some money doing projects for people.


----------



## tbone75

It stihl stinks !!

Got to wait a while before I can pack it up for Uncle Mongo ! I am sure he can stihl do the R&D in a couple days. LOL


----------



## IEL

damn puppy... He got his coat full of pollen, and now my alergies are so bad that I cant open my left eye...


----------



## farrell

Cylinder 1 still won't fire!

What do I do?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> NC snowplow ???
> 
> Hay Jimmy !



That would actually work real well for 90% of what we have around here. Most of the guys just north of me into Gravely Tractors find the broom works great on the light snow falls.



farrell said:


> Cylinder 1 still won't fire!
> 
> What do I do?




I'm at a loss. Plug still getting wet? Do you know anyone that can do a leak down for you? That's all I can think of. Have you switched the actual plugs? Maybe you've fouled out the new messing around with it? I dunno... :msp_unsure:


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> That would actually work real well for 90% of what we have around here. Most of the guys just north of me into Gravely Tractors find the broom works great on the light snow falls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at a loss. Plug still getting wet? Do you know anyone that can do a leak down for you? That's all I can think of. Have you switched the actual plugs? Maybe you've fouled out the new messing around with it? I dunno... :msp_unsure:



Switched plugs switched coils

Disconnected kill wires

Only other thing I can think of is cam timing bein off?

Anybody know what sequence the valves should be opening and closing on each cylinder


----------



## Jimmy in NC

If the cam timing moved, you'd have popping and such back through the carb. Normally when timing jumps, it is following a cam exiting the area.


----------



## farrell

#1 @ TDC & #2 intake full open
#1 exhaust begins to open as #2 intake closes
#1 exhaust full open & #2 @TDC
#1 exhaust closes #1 intake opens #2 exhaust opens
#1 intake closes #2 exhaust closes
#1 @ TDC & #2 intake full open


----------



## tbone75

No ideas left ? Sure nuff something wrong with that cylinder ? What I have no ides ???

Think I would look for a used motor,not hard to swap out. Then tear that one all the way down to see ?

Least get it usable again and way cheaper than another mower, maybe ? Kohlers will bolt right on,but wiring is different. If you can another mower for what you paid for that one !
I would still go for a motor cause everything you have for that one.

Them motors are only good for so many hours, I know all to well ! I put lots of hours on mowers ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Can't hardly breathe outside ! Got to get that thing bagged up for Mongo,needs to be fresh nuff for the R&D ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl have a respirator from my car painting days ! Had new filters stihl in the bag,somewhere ???? LOL

Not to sure what the OL would say if I use her vacuum sealer for it ? :msp_w00t:

Would the smell get through the plastic bag ?


----------



## farrell

Guess I'm gonna have to take it some where to get it fixed

Not that I can afford that right now but..........

Less my uncle can look at it but he is aweful busy building his new house and logging


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Guess I'm gonna have to take it some where to get it fixed
> 
> Not that I can afford that right now but..........
> 
> Less my uncle can look at it but he is aweful busy building his new house and logging



Sure sucks ! May stihl be cheaper to find another motor?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Guess I'm gonna have to take it some where to get it fixed
> 
> Not that I can afford that right now but..........
> 
> Less my uncle can look at it but he is aweful busy building his new house and logging



I offered a phone number..................


----------



## tbone75

What is this storm coming at us ? Sounds like the storm of the century ?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I offered a phone number..................



Sorry Ron don't remember you offering a number........


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Sorry Ron don't remember you offering a number........



My go to guy when i cant figure it out.

called him yestday with the problem on a 10hp briggs,i had it apart and found problem in ten minits.


----------



## tbone75

Put Epsom salts around my mater plants. Seem to help last year ! Suppose to good for roses too ? Give a couple of my cuke plants some too,see if it helps or hurts ?

I see buzzards circling ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Better get inside, John. They might not be coming for the skunk. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> My go to guy when i cant figure it out.
> 
> called him yestday with the problem on a 10hp briggs,i had it apart and found problem in ten minits.



Well if you say I should call I will.......

I talked to fish and turbo885 but there suggestions at the time (a month ago) didn't fix it


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> Better get inside, John. They might not be coming for the skunk. :hmm3grin2orange:



now THATS the funniest thing i sen in a LONG time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Well if you say I should call I will.......
> 
> I talked to fish and turbo885 but there suggestions at the time (a month ago) didn't fix it



I called,no answer,will let you know.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I called,no answer,will let you know.



K

Thanks Ron!


----------



## farrell

I forgot to check the muffler bearings and flux capacitor!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> No ideas left ? Sure nuff something wrong with that cylinder ? What I have no ides ???
> 
> Think I would look for a used motor,not hard to swap out. Then tear that one all the way down to see ?
> 
> Least get it usable again and way cheaper than another mower, maybe ? Kohlers will bolt right on,but wiring is different. If you can another mower for what you paid for that one !
> I would still go for a motor cause everything you have for that one.
> 
> Them motors are only good for so many hours, I know all to well ! I put lots of hours on mowers ! LOL



T, Howdy! Thinkin' of getting a new CS 2166 Jonsered at TSC! What do you think? Never owned a Jonsered, but always liked them, especially the old ones.


----------



## dancan

A sheep in wolf's clothing ???


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> A sheep in wolf's clothing ???



Baaahhhhh, baaaaahhh. Lol. Sheep are funny little creatures. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> K
> 
> Thanks Ron!



I sent you a PM with his number.
call bizz hours please.


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> T, Howdy! Thinkin' of getting a new CS 2166 Jonsered at TSC! What do you think? Never owned a Jonsered, but always liked them, especially the old ones.



I am betting you would like it ! Never had hold of one that new,but the little older ones are good saws !


----------



## farrell

Ok I was doin some more research and cam across this interesting info.........

I found a case of a fella havin the same problems as me

#1 won't run #2 is good has spark has compression he cleaned carb plug in #1 is wet

He ordered a rebuild kit the new kit came with a "swirl plate" & extra gasket to go between intake manifold and carb. He installed these items per the destructions now runs fine

Now my kit also came with this plate and extra gasket but I did not install them during rebuild cause my carb didn't have them on there before. 

Should I try it?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Baaahhhhh, baaaaahhh. Lol. Sheep are funny little creatures.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Dumbest animal there is ! Stink and noisy too ! There is a bunch of them out in front of my house,neighbors. Aint fit to eat either !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Ok I was doin some more research and cam across this interesting info.........
> 
> I found a case of a fella havin the same problems as me
> 
> #1 won't run #2 is good has spark has compression he cleaned carb plug in #1 is wet
> 
> He ordered a rebuild kit the new kit came with a "swirl plate" & extra gasket to go between intake manifold and carb. He installed these items per the destructions now runs fine
> 
> Now my kit also came with this plate and extra gasket but I did not install them during rebuild cause my carb didn't have them on there before.
> 
> Should I try it?



Yep !

Can't hurt ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Ok I was doin some more research and cam across this interesting info.........
> 
> I found a case of a fella havin the same problems as me
> 
> #1 won't run #2 is good has spark has compression he cleaned carb plug in #1 is wet
> 
> He ordered a rebuild kit the new kit came with a "swirl plate" & extra gasket to go between intake manifold and carb. He installed these items per the destructions now runs fine
> 
> Now my kit also came with this plate and extra gasket but I did not install them during rebuild cause my carb didn't have them on there before.
> 
> Should I try it?



If it didnt have it before ??
ask Roger..


----------



## Stihl 041S

I waited.....nothin in the mail......


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> If it didnt have it before ??
> ask Roger..



Open 9-5?


----------



## little possum

Jimmy in NC said:


> Which 820.....70s model or one of the old two cylinder 820s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy


70s model. (maybe its a 830) Unfortunately he has a 830(820? hah)with pony motor that will rot over at the shop he rents  Woulda been a beast but "he was gonna fix it...." Pop offered to pay for full resto on whole tractor, just as long as it went to me.. Nope.. He has Farmall Hs, Ms, had a MD () A Minnenapolis steel wheel with motor that sits cross ways. Couple others.. A collector of non running and doesnt grasp the reality that he will not get to it


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I waited.....nothin in the mail......



Not bagged yet ! Can't get close nuff ! :bad_smelly:


----------



## farrell

I'm gonna be so fuming pizzed off if the stupid plate fixes it..........but I will still do a happy dance!!!


----------



## tbone75

Mongo is gonna be mad ! The buzzards will eat skunk !!!!! Must be starving !!!! They have other items on the menu today too ! LOL They must be to close to the house,haven't touched them yet ? Guess I will help and toss them down farther in the yard. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Not bagged yet ! Can't get close nuff ! :bad_smelly:



Oh Hel. Grow a pair!!!!

Hey John!!!!! ;-))


----------



## dancan

I got a tip today for being nice 







Not sure what to do with it .
Is it like our Canadian Tire money ????
Do they take it at Norther Tool or is it exclusive to Menard's ????
Sure is funny lookin .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I got a tip today for being nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to do with it .
> Is it like our Canadian Tire money ????
> Do they take it at Norther Tool or is it exclusive to Menard's ????
> Sure is funny lookin .



You know,..I have seen some of that funny money and the peoples start taking it in trade for things once you leave NB heading SW.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> You know,..I have seen some of that funny money and the peoples start taking it in trade for things once you leave NB heading SW.



Well you know , some of them over there sure do talk funny .....


----------



## farrell

Silly Nadians!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well you know , some of them over there sure do talk funny .....



Talk funny and use funny money, they might be my neighbors.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I got a tip today for being nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to do with it .
> Is it like our Canadian Tire money ????
> Do they take it at Norther Tool or is it exclusive to Menard's ????
> Sure is funny lookin .



Dan .................................. Nice ........................................... Aint that a hoot ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I got a tip today for being nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to do with it .
> Is it like our Canadian Tire money ????
> Do they take it at Norther Tool or is it exclusive to Menard's ????
> Sure is funny lookin .



Problem because it's not color coded ??? LOL !!!

cashier at nadian store " that will be two green ones and a blue one " LOL !!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh Hel. Grow a pair!!!!
> 
> Hey John!!!!! ;-))



On the way Mongo !

Had to fight a buzzard fer it !

Over night delivery ! 

Had to dig out my respirator !! 

OL wouldn't let me use her sealer ? Just taped it up.

No return address !


----------



## tbone75

They just said the bad storms should hit about 2-3am here. Could be bad,maybe not ? LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Problem because it's not color coded ??? LOL !!!
> 
> cashier at nadian store " that will be two green ones and a blue one " LOL !!!



Sure looks like this one has a purple 5 on the back . That sposed to be there ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Problem because it's not color coded ??? LOL !!!
> 
> cashier at nadian store " that will be two green ones and a blue one " LOL !!!



WTF ! How would I know what was what ? Color blind Slug !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sure looks like this one has a purple 5 on the back . That sposed to be there ???



Does it have Ozama on the front like mine ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> On the way Mongo !
> 
> Had to fight a buzzard fer it !
> 
> Over night delivery !
> 
> Had to dig out my respirator !!
> 
> OL wouldn't let me use her sealer ? Just taped it up.
> 
> No return address !



Don't get uppity!!!!

I got a MiniMac in the south 40 getting dry humped by a skunk as we speak...........want it when he's done???


Hey John !!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Back out to mow before the rain hits. Got around the house mowed,now for the rest,maybe ?


1" hail right now to my N.W.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Don't get uppity!!!!
> 
> I got a MiniMac in the south 40 getting dry humped by a skunk as we speak...........want it when he's done???
> 
> 
> Hey John !!!!!!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

I can send out coon & possum pieces and parts tomorrow ! 

If the buzzards leave anything ? Them things act like there starving !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Back out to mow before the rain hits. Got around the house mowed,now for the rest,maybe ?
> 
> 
> 1" hail right now to my N.W.



That's no bueno for my ride home!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Back out to mow before the rain hits. Got around the house mowed,now for the rest,maybe ?
> 
> 
> 1" hail right now to my N.W.



Atleast you can mow


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Don't get uppity!!!!
> 
> I got a MiniMac in the south 40 getting dry humped by a skunk as we speak...........want it when he's done???
> 
> 
> Hey John !!!!!!



Hey the mini humping skunk is nothing. Apparently John has a neighbor helping some sheep over their fence. LOL

Pretty soon they'll be shearing them with a steel. Steel might be able to cut wool. Gets it out of door stop mode for a while


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Atleast you can mow



I can send you muh tip money so you can pay a local kid .......


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Problem because it's not color coded ??? LOL !!!
> 
> cashier at nadian store " that will be two green ones and a blue one " LOL !!!



There is nothing like having $500 in your wallet and all the bills are the same drab color. Caint tell the hundreds from the ones without taking the whole works out, flashing it all around so the robbers can spot who`s got what....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey the mini humping skunk is nothing. Apparently John has a neighbor helping some sheep over their fence. LOL
> 
> Pretty soon they'll be shearing them with a steel. Steel might be able to cut wool. Gets it out of door stop mode for a while




That's why Hooskie owners wear cowboy boots around sheep.......

A sad sight to witness.


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> I can send you muh tip money so you can pay a local kid .......



That would be much appreciated Dan!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> That's why Hooskie owners wear cowboy boots around sheep.......
> 
> A sad sight to witness.



Ooooooooooooooooo..............low blow!

Hey rob!


----------



## farrell

John duck and cover!!!!!

Nado warnings up NW of you!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Ooooooooooooooooo..............low blow!
> 
> Hey rob!



Hey Adam!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> That's why Hooskie owners wear cowboy boots around sheep.......
> 
> A sad sight to witness.



You are quite right sir. Mine have chainsaw protection because you know the operator of that Steehl just swings it around while giving the poor thing a haircut. Does Stihl sell a larger clutch cover for shearing.:msp_w00t:otstir:

Hey ROB!!


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> That would be much appreciated Dan!



Sorry Adam , it didn't work .

Mom, daughter had $60K stuffed in bras, border agents say - Windsor - CBC News

I tried .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Sorry Adam , it didn't work .
> 
> Mom, daughter had $60K stuffed in bras, border agents say - Windsor - CBC News
> 
> I tried .



Thanks for trying anyway Dan!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is nothing like having $500 in your wallet and all the bills are the same drab color. Caint tell the hundreds from the ones without taking the whole works out, flashing it all around so the robbers can spot who`s got what....LOL



The drab color keeps anybody from knowing what you have.
unlike the bright red and brown wad you carry around 
the numbers are also smaller than canadian.harder to see.
and we can carry,,that cuts down the odd's too 
also helps to carry plastic too...the bank will even do the conversion for you !!


----------



## tbone75

They just spotted a nader just North of me. Long as it stays up there I don't care ! They say we may get hit later tonight ? Looks nasty out there now !

Got the front yard mowed !


----------



## tbone75

WOW 1-3/4" hail West of me ! May get smacked yet ? More storms popping up now.


----------



## dancan

Hmmmmm , naders , hale , storms , lightning comes with that chit don't it ????
I'll go sit on this damp lawnmower and drive around in circles .......
And I remember someone sayin sumthin bout silly Nadians .....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> They just spotted a nader just North of me. Long as it stays up there I don't care ! They say we may get hit later tonight ? Looks nasty out there now !
> 
> Got the front yard mowed !



Carefull,,trailers are nader magnets !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hmmmmm , naders , hale , storms , lightning comes with that chit don't it ????
> I'll go sit on this damp lawnmower and drive around in circles .......
> And I remember someone sayin sumthin bout silly Nadians .....



And you point is ?????????


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmmmm , naders , hale , storms , lightning comes with that chit don't it ????
> I'll go sit on this damp lawnmower and drive around in circles .......
> And I remember someone sayin sumthin bout silly Nadians .....



Slugs aint that dumb ! Slugs butt is in the house ! 

Besides its stihl just North of me. :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Carefull,,trailers are nader magnets !!



I gots a basement ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Dang !! 2-1/2" hail to the N.W. of me !


----------



## Cantdog

RON!!!!


Git th' ell off here an go watch the GAME!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Tonight watchin a bunch of silly nadians on ice skates wackin a rock around the ice with big sticks..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang !! 2-1/2" hail to the N.W. of me !



Get ready to take cover in the basement. Our weather channel has just said the storms down there are abating.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dang !! 2-1/2" hail to the N.W. of me !



Hope that chit stays north of you John.....damn...2 1/2" hail would give your berries "What For"!!!! An' I ain't sayin' nothin' bout the flowers!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Tonight watchin a bunch of silly nadians on ice skates wackin a rock around the ice with big sticks..



Must be quite an interesting game, so many silly people watchin it n all.....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> You are quite right sir. Mine have chainsaw protection because you know the operator of that Steehl just swings it around while giving the poor thing a haircut. Does Stihl sell a larger clutch cover for shearing.:msp_w00t:otstir:
> 
> Hey ROB!!





Why yes......yes they do. How ever did you know?

Hey Rick!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must be quite an interesting game, so many silly people watchin it n all.....LOL



Caint help it,,,,,when 1/2 the family comes from Montrebeq !!


----------



## tbone75

One storm is passed now , the next one is headed right at me. This is the one with the big hail . And rotating clouds. May have to go down stairs after bit. Stihl got a bit before it gets here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Caint help it,,,,,when 1/2 the family comes from Montrebeq !!



Betcha ya aren`t the only one watchin that silly game.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Chit !! Tennis ball size hail now ! That will leave some marks !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Betcha ya aren`t the only one watchin that silly game.....LOL



Bet ya Dan goes horizontal before it even starts !!


----------



## Cantdog

WOW!! I actually did some saw work tonight!!! Wheeeeeeee!!!!! That screeched up 262XP I built a couple yrs ago came back......he said.....much as he liked it that Walker or "Walker Clone" dual exahaust muffler, it was just plain to freeking loud......so I swapped him out with a modded 262XP muffler with a screen......she was turning 12,800.......(I set him a little fat....just 'cause......well......he's a woodbooger)......but my records say I left her at 13,500 with 180lbs comp...so now I have a very loud muffler for my 261/262XP conversion build!! And Birdies saw is a tad quieter but now is turning 14,100 (seems to be happiest there) and pulling 210 lbs Comp!!!! Guess she's broke in now!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Well you guys be careful. I'm getting ready to move the bike in the garage to make room for the DW's CRV. My poor truck will have to take it's chances. Maybe a tree will fall on it and I can get a 4x4. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Betcha ya aren`t the only one watchin that silly game.....LOL



You watchin ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You watchin ?



Nope,...me not that silly!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> You watchin ?



No score yet.........


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope,...me not that silly!!



Bout like watching golf aint it ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas. Big day today. Had to run by the house after work and begin the process of chlorinating the well. Gotta go back tomorrow at lunch at cut a faucet on and the go back after work and cut them all on for a few and then have the water retested.


----------



## roncoinc

Boston ........ SCORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Bout like watching golf aint it ?




GOLF???.....Well I guess...if you let the players go at each other with golf clubs......Boston up 1 now!!!! heheheheh....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bout like watching golf aint it ?



Guess you aint neva watched hockey eh ??

be to fast fer ya anyway .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> GOLF???.....Well I guess...if you let the players go at each other with golf clubs......Boston up 1 now!!!! heheheheh....



Must be that game where they beat the chit out of each other ! Maybe get 2 or 3 points a game , loose 5-6 teeth a game ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Guess you aint neva watched hockey eh ??
> 
> be to fast fer ya anyway .



What aint to fast fer me ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Must be that game where they beat the chit out of each other ! Maybe get 2 or 3 points a game , loose 5-6 teeth a game ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah that's the one.....with sticks...an foot razors....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Must be that game where they beat the chit out of each other ! Maybe get 2 or 3 points a game , loose 5-6 teeth a game ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Thats the one !!!


----------



## tbone75

Be a better game if they just let them go at it ! Forget the rubber ducky thingy !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Be a better game if they just let them go at it ! Forget the rubber ducky thingy !



The puck is what gives them something to fight over


----------



## Stihl 041S

Robin. 

Check your email. They dump the hopper tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The puck is what gives them something to fight over



No need fer it, just put 4 of each team in and go at it. Knock one out send in another !


----------



## tbone75

Nader watch till midnight. This sucks !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nader watch till midnight. This sucks !



Keep your head down lil buddy!!

Oh god!!!!!!

Save the saws!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Robin.
> 
> Check your email. They dump the hopper tomorrow.



Hey Rob!! I did......lots of good looking stuff.....but not sure I have a need..to bad too......Thanks!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Rob!! I did......lots of good looking stuff.....but not sure I have a need..to bad too......Thanks!!



No sweat. Stuff is too big for most.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Keep your head down lil buddy!!
> 
> Oh god!!!!!!
> 
> Save the saws!!!!!!!!



Maybe that camper isn't such a good idea ? Blow them all away ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Maybe that camper isn't such a good idea ? Blow them all away ! :msp_scared:




Do yerself a favor an put all your steels out there............lol!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Do yerself a favor an put all your steels out there............lol!!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


I don't mind them that bad. LOL Some of them ?


----------



## tbone75

Flash flood watch too ! Getting flooded N.W. of me now. The bad chit is almost here.


----------



## tbone75

North Indiana is getting hammered bad right now !


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> The puck is what gives them something to fight over



I say throw a chick in there to fight over and get them all drunker. Lol


Sent on the fly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> North Indiana is getting hammered bad right now !



Hope you are still here in the morning.

Time:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Flash flood watch too ! Getting flooded N.W. of me now. The bad chit is almost here.



Better get your swimmies on. I'll keep my fingers crossed 4 ya. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope you are still here in the morning.
> 
> Time:



I may be in the basement ? LOL No worries about floods,if it floods me , someone better have built an ARK ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jerry

Ready for some sleep myself. May not for a while yet ? Should hit here in about 30 mins. the worst of it anyway. 

Dang , they just showed some 3" hail they got W. of me.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nite Jerry
> 
> Ready for some sleep myself. May not for a while yet ? Should hit here in about 30 mins. the worst of it anyway.
> 
> Dang , they just showed some 3" hail they got W. of me.



My radar shows it stayin just north of you


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> My radar shows it stayin just north of you



I am right on the S. edge of it. Not good , that is where the naders have been.


----------



## tbone75

Looking like it will just miss me. :msp_thumbsup:

Talk about a lightning show !! WOW !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I am right on the S. edge of it. Not good , that is where the naders have been.



I've been watching NOAA radar a lot this evening

The stuff comin across michgan and headin my way don't look very nice if it stays together


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> 70s model. (maybe its a 830) Unfortunately he has a 830(820? hah)with pony motor that will rot over at the shop he rents  Woulda been a beast but "he was gonna fix it...." Pop offered to pay for full resto on whole tractor, just as long as it went to me.. Nope.. He has Farmall Hs, Ms, had a MD () A Minnenapolis steel wheel with motor that sits cross ways. Couple others.. A collector of non running and doesnt grasp the reality that he will not get to it



That's a shame. There are so many like that around. Ask me about my JD 60 sometime....




Jimmy


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Looking like it will just miss me. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Talk about a lightning show !! WOW !!



The real ugly chit in N Indiana that is headin your direction looks real bad!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hope John can get to the post office tomorrow........

Skunks don't stay fresh forever.....


----------



## tbone75

Fell asleep for a bit. More storms headed this way now. This one is headed right at me.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hope John can get to the post office tomorrow........
> 
> Skunks don't stay fresh forever.....



No worries Mongo , its already on its way !

Hi Rob !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got some rain after I fell asleep. Must not have been anything else OL didn't wake me up. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No worries Mongo , its already on its way !
> 
> Hi Rob !! :hmm3grin2orange:



Just sent an email on the 451T. 

Hey John !!!!!!

Watch your topknot!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Rob and Adam should get some of this storm.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Just sent an email on the 451T.
> 
> Hey John !!!!!!
> 
> Watch your topknot!!!!



You better watch yours too !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Just sent an email on the 451T.
> 
> Hey John !!!!!!
> 
> Watch your topknot!!!!



Got it ! Stupid HM , can't get it to send a reply. I like them canjar triggers !! Got one in my #1 , but the set part don't work.


----------



## tbone75

News said it will hit Crazeysburg in 20 mins. High wind and lots of rain. No nader warnings yet.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Watching the radar!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Lots of power out, bet I loose mine soon. No big deal,I will go back to bed ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Lots of power out, bet I loose mine soon. No big deal,I will go back to bed ! LOL



Night Ol Buddy. 

Good luck.


----------



## dancan

Anyone else get blown away cept Boston ???


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Anyone else get blown away cept Boston ???



Most still have a chance of getting slapped. Storm breaking up a little.

Have a good one Dan.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Most still have a chance of getting slapped. ......



So does Boston LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning.....everyone make it through the storms?




Jimmy


----------



## Cantdog

Just rain and wind up here........clearing.......may get the day in on outside work...John's rain supposed to get here tomorrow....

My friend on the island went and towed the little 68 Saab up to his house yesterday...so that is gone from where it was...going out to the island for the weekend of the 28th and yank the engine to see what is going on with the clutch....think I know....should be a quick fix....other than pulling the motor, rad support, grill and hood.....LOL!!! He is a real good wrench and has a sweet old Dodge Power wagon with a front boom and winch....pretty simple car....may even have it roadable that weekend!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Mornin slackerzz. Glad to see you made it through. Our turn here today. The field adjusters for one of the major ins companies were told yesterday to work from home today and not be out on the road. 

I almost called out with pretendanitis this morning. LOL


Sent on the fly.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Only two more days till the weekend. Get two buy my first thing from the hardware store for the new house......a hose.


----------



## roncoinc

Wow,,,triple overtime,,..took an errant bounce off someones leg to end the game..
Boston needs better nadians . 

i didnt make it all the way...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hope all you South Eastern fellers made it through the storms last night. We are still in the drizzle zone and should have a chance of seeing the sun before it sets tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Wow,,,triple overtime,,..took an errant bounce off someones leg to end the game..
> Boston needs better nadians .
> 
> i didnt make it all the way...



That is the problem with televised hockey games, they generally run too late for us to stay up to watch if we need to do the nasty W thing the next day.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope all you South Eastern fellers made it through the storms last night. We are still in the drizzle zone and should have a chance of seeing the sun before it sets tonight.



Bright blue sky here !!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Only two more days till the weekend. Get two buy my first thing from the hardware store for the new house......a hose.



wait,,what you gonna do with a hose ?
water the lawn ?
then you need a lawnmower.
then you have to mow the lawn..
unending cycle of unessescary work !!

glad i dont have a lawn


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Bright blue sky here !!



Enjoy,...it may not last for long! Better go for a swim with DCD before the hail arrives....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Enjoy,...it may not last for long! Better go for a swim with DCD before the hail arrives....LOL



" After some morning sunshine, the next system starts to approach in the afternoon with some light rain possible in southern and southwestern NH by mid to late afternoon. Highs will be well into the 60s to lower 70s before an onshore wind heads inland knocking temperatures back a few degrees in time for the evening commute.

Any early morning rain will move out early tomorrow with some partial sun returning. A spot shower or thundestorm is possible late in the day as a weak disturbance approaches from the northwest. "


" As I mentioned for the weekend...it is looking like a nice one with lots of sun on Saturday with the sun/cloud blend on Sunday. Temps will climb into the 70s each afternoon. "

Sounds fine by me,,sun and showers good for the garden 

we dont get all that bad stuff here in paradise


----------



## tbone75

Don't see any damage around here yet. Fell back asleep right when the second one hit. Couldn't have been to bad,I didn't get back up till 6:30. LOL


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
My replacement welder was sent out yesterday, I should have it within the week. About time.... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Took a walk around the yard,no damage I can see. Sure smells better now that Mongo has the skunk !


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> wait,,what you gonna do with a hose ?
> water the lawn ?
> then you need a lawnmower.
> then you have to mow the lawn..
> unending cycle of unessescary work !!
> 
> glad i dont have a lawn



got to let the water run for a few hours from chlorinating the well, and instead of letting a faucet run while im not there and chance flooding the hose im just gonna hook up a hose and let it drain into the woods. then go back after work, cut off the hose, run all the faucets in the house just to purge the lines, then get the water retested.


----------



## AU_K2500

SON OF A.......


I just read Day two of chlorinating your well....ive got the visiually watch the flush out for the full duration because if water pressure drops and the pump starts sucking air i have to cut it off or it will burn up the pump....this si going to be a LONG afternoon....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> SON OF A.......
> 
> 
> I just read Day two of chlorinating your well....ive got the visiually watch the flush out for the full duration because if water pressure drops and the pump starts sucking air i have to cut it off or it will burn up the pump....this si going to be a LONG afternoon....



You don't want to let it run dry ! Them pumps are pricey to have put in !


----------



## farrell

Don't remember a time when so much rain has fallen in such a short period

The water rolled down the field across from the house the road then a large lake formed in front of the house which then turned into a raging river that ran around the house and down the backyard

No damage tho

Got a lil water in the basement

Mornin all!

It was quite a light show last night!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Don't remember a time when so much rain has fallen in such a short period
> 
> The water rolled down the field across from the house the road then a large lake formed in front of the house which then turned into a raging river that ran around the house and down the backyard
> 
> No damage tho
> 
> Got a lil water in the basement
> 
> Mornin all!
> 
> It was quite a light show last night!!!



Worked late and a little rain on the way home. 

Slept thru it......... They say it was quite a storm. 

Morning all!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> SON OF A.......
> 
> 
> I just read Day two of chlorinating your well....ive got the visiually watch the flush out for the full duration because if water pressure drops and the pump starts sucking air i have to cut it off or it will burn up the pump....this si going to be a LONG afternoon....



What John said. And hose may drain well faster than faucet.


----------



## AU_K2500

That's why I'm here. To cut the pump off if the pressure drops. 



My view for the next few hours. 
View attachment 299980


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> That's why I'm here. To cut the pump off if the pressure drops.
> 
> 
> 
> My view for the next few hours.
> View attachment 299980



Well I meant you could throttle it back a little so it would run longer. 

Instead of full bore so you can have match stick boat races down the driveway.....

Hey Mark!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Damn....I knew I needed a box of matches for something.

Just now getting a reading on the chlorine coming out the hose and all faucets in the house. But it soaked in that well overnight! Gonna be here a while longer. 

Hey Rob!!


----------



## dancan

Some HusquaSnake Oil salesman hoodwinked me out of all muh tip money !
"Best cutter in all of the Husquee line up" he said .......
"Light weight" he said ........
"Quiet runner" he said ........
"Very few parts to maintain" he said ......
"Cuts in any position'" he said ......
"Great sideways balance" he said ......


----------



## tbone75

Slug has been slacking,checked the back of my eyelids for the last 2 hrs. :msp_rolleyes:

No leaks ! Can't say that for the camper ! :bang:


----------



## dancan

Borrow Sparky's hose to drain it when he's finnished chlorination ....


----------



## tbone75

Saw fund just took a big hit ! Need a new hot water tank ! Dang thing is leaking from the relief valve. Been leaking a while it looks like ! Guess 17 yrs. aint so bad with the water I have. Has a lot of calcium in it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Saw fund just took a big hit ! Need a new hot water tank ! Dang thing is leaking from the relief valve. Been leaking a while it looks like ! Guess 17 yrs. aint so bad with the water I have. Has a lot of calcium in it.



Check with the power company. 

Sometimes they have a deal on them.


----------



## dancan

Inspector #1 havin a once over to see if it passes quality control .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Inspector #1 havin a once over to see if it passes quality control .



Quick!!!!

Off with its head!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Quick!!!!
> 
> Off with its head!!!!!!



It's right there chained down !!!
over the choping block !!
Get the gremlin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Adam,,roger said it may be a diode,started telling me how to check,told him to tell you not me !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Inspector #1 havin a once over to see if it passes quality control .



Guinea pigs for dinner????


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Quick!!!!
> 
> Off with its head!!!!!!



The Canadian Guinea Pig Vasectomy !!

A new movie........finally.....a use for a Hooskie.


----------



## dancan

And here I thot I'd get some repect from the Husquee camp ......


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> And here I thot I'd get some repect from the Husquee camp ......



OH WOW !!!! lookit THAt fine piece of equipment !!

MAN !! that is AWSOME !!

YOU the man DAn !!

i'm jelouse !!

GOOD FOR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!

UNBELIEVABLE !!!!

SURE LOOKS great !!.

now whack that little critters head off...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH WOW !!!! lookit THAt fine piece of equipment !!
> 
> MAN !! that is AWSOME !!
> 
> YOU the man DAn !!
> 
> i'm jelouse !!
> 
> GOOD FOR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE !!!!
> 
> SURE LOOKS great !!.
> 
> now whack that little critters head off...



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Good thing I wasn't drinking Dew when I read that Ron ! Would have been washing mu puter screen !


----------



## tbone75

Going to do what Uncle Mongo said and check with the gas company for a hot water heater ! They have a store,may get a discount ?

Blowes wants 329.00 for a 40 gal. gas one.

Got my trim for the bathroom,now to get it done before Sun. Going to use my table saw to cut the stuff, P on the miter saw ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And here I thot I'd get some repect from the Husquee camp ......



Ya did ! Great tool to whack the head off that long haired rat ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Ate my supper,now time to work on moldings ! Seems my body is for afternoon shift work ? LOL Mornings just suck !


----------



## little possum

Yuck, pricing parts to rebuild my boat motor while listening to the storm rolling through. Whos got a source for the best prices? 76 Johnson 35 needs pistons and rings  haha Everytime I get ready to sell something, it ends up like this! 

Cant wait to see what the Kubota has in store for me when I get the rearend/tranny pulled out. Hoping minimum carnage, but expecting the worse. Still probably come out on top. Gotta quit buying stuff and start fixing! 

And leave dan's poor doggy? alone!


----------



## Red Amor

Orf wif is ed :msp_wink:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ya did ! Great tool to whack the head off that long haired rat ! :msp_w00t:



:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

All kinds of rain up here. We've had one day of sun in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## jimdad07

That is a great pic Dan, off with the little f&[email protected])$'s head!!!!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Adam,,roger said it may be a diode,started telling me how to check,told him to tell you not me !



I was told that as well

I believe I ruled it out tho cause I disconnected the kill wire that houses the diode and no change

Gonna call roger tomorrow morning


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Inspector #1 havin a once over to see if it passes quality control .



Nice ax. 

My cat wants to know if he can eat the overweight mouse?-) Says they taste just like Chiken.

A pic of me and my guy. Keep in mind I'm a 285lb guy here.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Going to do what Uncle Mongo said and check with the gas company for a hot water heater ! They have a store,may get a discount ?
> 
> Blowes wants 329.00 for a 40 gal. gas one.
> 
> Got my trim for the bathroom,now to get it done before Sun. Going to use my table saw to cut the stuff, P on the miter saw ! LOL



10 years ago I got an electric double insulated for $80. 

Had a switch they could shut it off at hi peak use times. 

Never did that I noticed.


----------



## roncoinc

Stopped by the Dollar store and got some more of this.
i knew what it was before i took the label off,,a can of CRC 5-56 worth a buck anytime even if packaged for the china market ?)








Now one for Dan ,,just so he can understand...


----------



## roncoinc

Got to play with a saw today 

my little baby kita..

cutting out another deck on the front of the house..

all went well untill i hit a nail


----------



## jimdad07

Wonder why Dan needs the lube? What are they into up there?


----------



## roncoinc

All you mean people done went and skeered poor Danny away 

he's now sulking while sharing a creamsickle with his pet gerbil


----------



## roncoinc

well,,,this place is as quite as a steal showroom,,nobody here,,empty..

TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Just youse guys wait .........When you least expect it ...............





roncoinc said:


> Stopped by the Dollar store and got some more of this.
> i knew what it was before i took the label off,,a can of CRC 5-56 worth a buck anytime even if packaged for the china market ?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now one for Dan ,,just so he can understand...




We've had that stuff up here for a while , 2 for a buck , spray it and use with a match on Husqueez to clean the sap off ,


----------



## tbone75

Got my trim all cut fitted and stained. Spray some urethane on it tomorrow and nail it in. 

I did dig out the miter saw , table saw just sucks for that stuff. What a freaking mess my shop is now ! Almost can't get in there !


----------



## dancan

Skool concert night I'll have you know ......Someday oneday I might graduate .....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> well,,,this place is as quite as a steal showroom,,nobody here,,empty..
> 
> TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I been busy ! !

Strange for a Slug !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got my trim all cut fitted and stained. Spray some urethane on it tomorrow and nail it in.
> 
> I did dig out the miter saw , table saw just sucks for that stuff. What a freaking mess my shop is now ! Almost can't get in there !



Go miter!


----------



## tbone75

Smurf going to bed before the guy with the pet rat !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Go miter!



I may get a pic of my mess tomorrow. Sure wish I had the storage camper ready !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I may get a pic of my mess tomorrow. Sure wish I had the storage camper ready !!



Ihave been running my Makita LS10-13 all this week cutting stairway parts.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ihave been running my Makita LS10-13 all this week cutting stairway parts.



Mine won't get used for who knows how long again. LOL Just to handy not to have one !


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Wonder why Dan needs the lube? What are they into up there?



Oh my!!!!

Unclean!!! Unclean!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh my!!!!
> 
> Unclean!!! Unclean!!!



Seems yer the one with there head in the gutter . :msp_rolleyes:

I was thinking rusty bolts cause of that salty air , you was thinking something way different ! :msp_scared:


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Hi Rob !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Seems yer the one with there head in the gutter . :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> I was thinking rusty bolts cause of that salty air , you was thinking something way different ! :msp_scared:
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Hi Rob !!




Hel John........I look UP to see the gutter. 

Hey John !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hel John........I look UP to see the gutter.
> 
> Hey John !!!!



Oh My !! Sharif better keep an eye on you ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jimdad07

Look up to see the gutter? That is great. I got some parts today for my Gravelys. Starter for my pro 12 and the planetary bushings for the '58 LI. Can't wait to show you guys the restoration when it's done.


----------



## AU_K2500

this day may has well have never happend....Sucked.....

Evening everybody.
















Time.


----------



## jimdad07

I bet my posts tonight read that goofy sent with iPhone chit. Trying out the tapatalk again. I like it a lot better with the iPhone.


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmmm.......ZZZZzzzlackerZZZZZzzzzzzzz abound.....it seems......


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I bet my posts tonight read that goofy sent with iPhone chit. Trying out the tapatalk again. I like it a lot better with the iPhone.



Heck. What is taptalk. 

Had an iPhone for a couple of years. 

Sad. Isn't it.


----------



## tbone75

Slackers ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry

I am wooped too !


----------



## jimdad07

Nite guys.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night guys. Getting ready to hit it myself. 

DW found this lurking in the bathroom. Any idea what kind of peeping Tom it is?








Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

Looks like lunch in some countries .


ZZZzzzZZZzzz , the Slacker anthem or Husquees theme song ????


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gone for another 3 days into the backwoods seeking out those speckled brookies.


----------



## little possum

IDK how yall expect to get anything done! Always sleepin!

Looks like a big giant spider that woulda been squashed instead of getting its picture taken hahah

Think Ill throw the top down and ride up to W.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gone for another 3 days into the backwoods seeking out those speckled brookies.



Have a good trip !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Have a good trip !



Waiting for the rest of the crew to show up, they were supposed to be here at 5:45 but Tim Hortons must have gotten in the way.....Slackkkkeeerzzzzz.


----------



## jimdad07

Good luck Jerry. You using fly rods or spinning rods?


----------



## dancan

Jerry's uses a flyrod .
I've gots extra coffee if any of you girls need some wake up and get goin fix ..........


----------



## Cantdog

Have fun Jerry!!! Spent last evening going over the new motor....hanging inches from where it will need to go.....some modifications will have to be made to the craft. Lot more "Stuff" on this motor......."Stuff" takes up more room in an already cramped space.....need different access to different "Stuff"......so some of the craft must leave.......bringing my SawzAll and sabre saw back to the shop from the jobsite tonight. Tomorrow will the first full day of installation work.

Five more triaxel loads of nice clean gravel came to the shop......'nuther 100 cu.yds. Lewis came down with a giant wheel loader and flattened the whole lot off.....then told me he would be back with the giant vibratory roller and vibe it then mulch the banks and hydroseed the perimeter .....just part of their responsibilities when dealing with a "Waste site" LOLOLOL!!!! That much "Waste" would have cost me $15,000 to $20,000....LOLOL!!!! Now I gotts a very sweet and hard "Flat Spot" that extends the earlier "Flat spot"for $40 in diesel and $42 in silt fence!!!!!!

Was looking forward to a day off.........but it looks like all John's rain is just skirting south of me...right along the edge of the coast/offshore islands......heading for Nova Scotia....'nuther day on the staging....cedar shingling for me!!! Looks like Ron is getting wet though.........


----------



## BigDaddyR

little possum said:


> IDK how yall expect to get anything done! Always sleepin!
> 
> Looks like a big giant spider that woulda been squashed instead of getting its picture taken hahah
> 
> Think Ill throw the top down and ride up to W.



Oh, he didn't last long. Another good use for the Haix boots. 

Good luch Jerry. Have fun!


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> OH WOW !!!! lookit THAt fine piece of equipment !!
> 
> MAN !! that is AWSOME !!
> 
> YOU the man DAn !!
> 
> i'm jelouse !!
> 
> GOOD FOR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE !!!!
> 
> SURE LOOKS great !!.
> 
> now whack that little critters head off...



Best post I've read in a while!



little possum said:


> Yuck, pricing parts to rebuild my boat motor while listening to the storm rolling through. Whos got a source for the best prices? 76 Johnson 35 needs pistons and rings  haha Everytime I get ready to sell something, it ends up like this!
> 
> Cant wait to see what the Kubota has in store for me when I get the rearend/tranny pulled out. Hoping minimum carnage, but expecting the worse. Still probably come out on top. Gotta quit buying stuff and start fixing!
> 
> And leave dan's poor doggy? alone!



You'll learn young grass hopper.. projects are fun but quicky multiiply at an exponential rate. As for the motor.. you sure the cylinders are good? Most of the time you take a piston out on an OMC power head you need the power head. 



Cantdog said:


> Have fun Jerry!!! Spent last evening going over the new motor....hanging inches from where it will need to go.....some modifications will have to be made to the craft. Lot more "Stuff" on this motor......."Stuff" takes up more room in an already cramped space.....need different access to different "Stuff"......so some of the craft must leave.......bringing my SawzAll and sabre saw back to the shop from the jobsite tonight. Tomorrow will the first full day of installation work.
> 
> Five more triaxel loads of nice clean gravel came to the shop......'nuther 100 cu.yds. Lewis came down with a giant wheel loader and flattened the whole lot off.....then told me he would be back with the giant vibratory roller and vibe it then mulch the banks and hydroseed the perimeter .....just part of their responsibilities when dealing with a "Waste site" LOLOLOL!!!! That much "Waste" would have cost me $15,000 to $20,000....LOLOL!!!! Now I gotts a very sweet and hard "Flat Spot" that extends the earlier "Flat spot"for $40 in diesel and $42 in silt fence!!!!!!
> 
> Was looking forward to a day off.........but it looks like all John's rain is just skirting south of me...right along the edge of the coast/offshore islands......heading for Nova Scotia....'nuther day on the staging....cedar shingling for me!!! Looks like Ron is getting wet though.........



You sure you got 100 CY on 5 tri-axles? Maybe 100 tons or ~50CY? If you guys are hauling that much in a tri, send them south. I'll work them all they want and get rid of these quads and quints! 



Big day for me yesterday at work. Summer season has hit and I've got two schools and a huge road widening for a large tract builder to get done in less than 3 months. Busy busy busy. Did get to scrap a bunch of chain link fence yesterday. While loading my single axle trailer everyone was guessing how much weight was on it. They were all around 1500-1800 lbs or one guys guess was 900 lbs. I told them 2800 was my guess and they thought I was nuts. Scaled it at 3140. They couldn't believe it but I told them... I built the trailer and knew how stout it was! 

Back to the grind now.. you slackers behave while Jerry is gone! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



You really want me to spit my Dew everywhere don't you ! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


>



Dan sendin you pics of his dog (aka a gremlin to the rest of us) again?


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!

Checked a few things on the tractor this morning

Spark=good

Compression=good

Fuel=not a 100% sure on

Dropped the restrictor gasket and swirl plate in carb see if it helps

Battery is dead gotta jump it see if it runs

Gotta call Ron's friend this mornin


----------



## tbone75

Bad morning


----------



## Stihl 041S

Noisy bunch of Wackos!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Dan sendin you pics of his dog (aka a gremlin to the rest of us) again?



Looks like his pet,,,,,,,,,whatever it is


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Night guys. Getting ready to hit it myself.
> 
> DW found this lurking in the bathroom. Any idea what kind of peeping Tom it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



No idea ? Glad its a good one now ! LOL
Looks something like what we call woods spiders we have here,big SOBs ! 3" is the biggest I have seen.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Noisy bunch of Wackos!!!!



Takes one to know one ! :msp_w00t:


What the H are you doin up ?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Noisy bunch of Wackos!!!!



Point being?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Point being?



Just sayin........

Hey Adam!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Takes one to know one ! :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> What the H are you doin up ?



Good point John ...........Niue all


----------



## tbone75

Hope this wind dies down so I can spray my trim outside ! Really don't want to stink up the basement.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Good point John ...........Niue all



Huh. Niue.....an island nation. Part of New Zealand. 

Once in a while Autocorrect teaches ya somethin'


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Huh. Niue.....an island nation. Part of New Zealand.
> 
> Once in a while Autocorrect teaches ya somethin'



Yep , you fit right in ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Hope to get this trim put in an mow the rest of the yard for Sun. Sounds like its going to be a house full !

Mom will be here in the afternoon also ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Going to take the midget cat for a walk. LOL Goofy cat goes with me every morning for my walks. LOL Or if it sees me outside it comes running just like a dog ? LOL


----------



## dancan

Nuit Rob .


----------



## 7hpjim

tbone75 said:


> No idea ? Glad its a good one now ! LOL
> Looks something like what we call woods spiders we have here,big SOBs ! 3" is the biggest I have seen.



Yea, looks like a baby wolf spider, search em on the interwebs for images, some cool pics!!


----------



## dancan

When you least expect it ...........


----------



## dancan

There , done deal .
A couple of well placed phone calls and presto , I'm looking after the shop till Jerry's back .
Anyone want to play in the bandcamp ????


----------



## dancan

Chickens ....


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> Yea, looks like a baby wolf spider, search em on the interwebs for images, some cool pics!!



No thanks ! I don't like spiders !

How ya doin Jim !!


----------



## 7hpjim

Just happy to be part of it all, good thanks for asking!!! How you doin Jon??


----------



## 7hpjim

Fellow just posted for a saw ID, looks like an OLY 999, sure would like to run that one!!


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> Just happy to be part of it all, good thanks for asking!!! How you doin Jon??



Hangin in there !

Hows things up your way ? Zville plant is about shut down. LOL


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> Fellow just posted for a saw ID, looks like an OLY 999, sure would like to run that one!!



Have to check that out ? Never seen one before ?


----------



## 7hpjim

WOW, been 7 per week since FEB!!


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> WOW, been 7 per week since FEB!!



I don't miss that crap ! LOL Just the money ! LOL


----------



## 7hpjim

Money cant buy you luv


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> Money cant buy you luv



Sure it will , in the right places ! LOL Been told its cheaper too ? :hmm3grin2orange:


Just never been there ?


----------



## 7hpjim

Yea but that kind of luv usually comes with bonus gifts that keep on giving!!:hmm3grin2orange: @ least that's what I've been told!


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> Yea but that kind of luv usually comes with bonus gifts that keep on giving!!:hmm3grin2orange: @ least that's what I've been told!



Yep ! Scares me way too much !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Looks like your saws have been breeding there Jim ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Still no runny on cylinder oney

Has to be a carb problem

Don't care for the fog of atomized gas rollin back out the air intake when motor is shutdown


----------



## jimdad07

Adam do you have a stuck exhaust valve by chance?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Still no runny on cylinder oney
> 
> Has to be a carb problem
> 
> Don't care for the fog of atomized gas rollin back out the air intake when motor is shutdown



I will look around for a cab,Nephew could have something ? But never know when I will see him,he has another GF. LOL I will give him a call later,he would be sleeping now.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Adam do you have a stuck exhaust valve by chance?



Or clogged exhuast header on that cylinder? Mouse nest or something?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Adam do you have a stuck exhaust valve by chance?



He had that all apart,all looks good ?


----------



## tbone75

Got another chuck in the front yard ! #4 for this year,I think ?


----------



## tbone75

Fred-X just brought a new toy ! Not a saw , dang it ! But stihl a good one !

Now I can have fries and gravy all the time ! LOL

Seen a cooking show the other day about making fresh cut fries,said to soak them in water with a splash of whit vinegar over night to keep them crispy ? Gonna try it !


----------



## 7hpjim

tbone75 said:


> Looks like your saws have been breeding there Jim ! LOL



Just added a 2101xp and a p42, got to file the fuel cap on the 42, all swelled up from today's crap gas!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Fred-X just brought a new toy ! Not a saw , dang it ! But stihl a good one !
> 
> Now I can have fries and gravy all the time ! LOL
> 
> Seen a cooking show the other day about making fresh cut fries,said to soak them in water with a splash of whit vinegar over night to keep them crispy ? Gonna try it !



I have a french fry cutter from a rest..

dont havta soak overnight,hour will do,,drain and put in freezer until just start to freeze then fry


----------



## 7hpjim

tbone75 said:


> Got another chuck in the front yard ! #4 for this year,I think ?



What have you been smokin em wit??


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Best post I've read in a while!
> 
> 
> 
> You'll learn young grass hopper.. projects are fun but quicky multiiply at an exponential rate. As for the motor.. you sure the cylinders are good? Most of the time you take a piston out on an OMC power head you need the power head.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you got 100 CY on 5 tri-axles? Maybe 100 tons or ~50CY? If you guys are hauling that much in a tri, send them south. I'll work them all they want and get rid of these quads and quints!
> 
> 
> 
> Big day for me yesterday at work. Summer season has hit and I've got two schools and a huge road widening for a large tract builder to get done in less than 3 months. Busy busy busy. Did get to scrap a bunch of chain link fence yesterday. While loading my single axle trailer everyone was guessing how much weight was on it. They were all around 1500-1800 lbs or one guys guess was 900 lbs. I told them 2800 was my guess and they thought I was nuts. Scaled it at 3140. They couldn't believe it but I told them... I built the trailer and knew how stout it was!
> 
> Back to the grind now.. you slackers behave while Jerry is gone! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




Yeah...... very short haul from the site to my shop...maybe, not quite 1/3 mile....go heavy, go often.....Mack tris hauling 18-22 yds......Even the Mack 10 wheeler has high sides..driver said that was scaled @ 19 yds....it was always full above the sideboards....Lewis don't like slackerzzzzz....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Going to take the midget cat for a walk. LOL Goofy cat goes with me every morning for my walks. LOL Or if it sees me outside it comes running just like a dog ? LOL



I had a cat that would follow me like that. 

Sit when fished. 

Even went when I went hunting.


----------



## farrell

IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pulled carb again and check passageways looked good

But oh what is this?

The orifice fell off of main jet at bottom of float bowl!

Reassembled carb put back on tractor and started it up

Not one but TWO cylinders working!!!!!!

Yay!!!!!

Happy dance!!!!!!!!!!

Hopefully it stays runnin!


----------



## little possum

Hooray for Adam! 
Simple things will drive you crazy. I did a quad a while back: ran, idled, would run then die.. WTH.... Didnt get the pin that held the float in  hahah 

Now wanna fix the Kubota for me? Just moved the IH454 over. Got to get to it soon. 

Jimmy, Im not sure. Looked like just transfer on the cylinders. Cleaned with acid then honed. Need to measure it all I guess.. Cheap to bore them out, but hoping I could get by with standard replacements. Got 8+ bolts broken/stuck that I need to get removed.


----------



## AU_K2500

Boss man finally brought the homelite he was telling me about a Super clean, low hour Homelite Super XL automatic. even the Original Bar is in good shape. should be as simple as cleaning, carb kit, fuel line and filters. nice little saw. everything there, nothing cracked or missing. should be a quick easy repair.

Congrats on the Fix Adam, I would have resorted to violence long ago....


----------



## IEL

Glad you got it working. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> Boss man finally brought the homelite he was telling me about a Super clean, low hour Homelite Super XL automatic. even the Original Bar is in good shape. should be as simple as cleaning, carb kit, fuel line and filters. nice little saw. everything there, nothing cracked or missing. should be a quick easy repair.
> 
> Congrats on the Fix Adam, I would have resorted to violence long ago....



It almost became violent on several occasions!

Was gonna barrow my buddy's .50bmg and put it outta my misery!!

It ran good for ten minutes or so before I shut it down

I do have a charging problem I have to address now

Thanks to everyone for advice and suggestions


----------



## Stihl 041S

Atta Boy Adam!!!!

Ain't physics great?!!??


----------



## little possum

physics: "What I cant get running, never ran before?" 

"If that doesnt fix it, burn it?"


----------



## SawTroll

Very quiet here today :msp_sleep:, after a quite lively last night!


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> physics: "What I cant get running, never ran before?"
> 
> "If that doesnt fix it, burn it?"



Or as the Linsey Lohan of engineers where I work says:

"If it ain't broke, I can fix that!!"

At least from my vantage point.......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I have a french fry cutter from a rest..
> 
> dont havta soak overnight,hour will do,,drain and put in freezer until just start to freeze then fry



I will give that a try !

Thanks Ron !


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> What have you been smokin em wit??



Just a 22LR for yard work. LOL I can go bigger , but to much noise inside the house ! I just rest it on the window sill. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just let a guy talk me out of a 066 , good thing I got plenty of spares. LOL

Sorry Mark you may have to settle for a better looking one. LOL Let him have Ol Ugly. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Just let a guy talk me out of a 066 , good thing I got plenty of spares. LOL
> 
> Sorry Mark you may have to settle for a better looking one. LOL Let him have Ol Ugly. LOL



does that mean the price goes up? if so thats fine. waiting for this house thing to blow over before spending any large amounts of cash.


----------



## tbone75

Got a MS170 in trade too,gave a new OEM coil for it too. its makes funny noises when you pull it over. LOL Don't see any scoring through the plug hole ? Maybe a bearing ?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> does that mean the price goes up? if so thats fine. waiting for this house thing to blow over before spending any large amounts of cash.



Nah , not fer you. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got 5 plus the 170 out of it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess I can get a hot water tank now. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got 3/4 of the yard done now !

Trim may be dry nuff to put in ? Going to go check.


----------



## BigDaddyR

7hpjim said:


> Yea, looks like a baby wolf spider, search em on the interwebs for images, some cool pics!!



We came up with fishing spider here in MD. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> We came up with fishing spider here in MD.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Long as its dead , its a good spider ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Trim is all done in the bathroom ! All thats left is that back splash , 10 min. job when it gets here ? LOL

Stihl had 2 days to spare ! 

Jerry would have done it all in a day ! LOL 

Can't spect much from a Slug !


----------



## tbone75

Sure didn't take long for the Buzzards to find that chuck ! Thought I had been feeding them good ? Stihl act like there starving ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Trim is all done in the bathroom ! All thats left is that back splash , 10 min. job when it gets here ? LOL
> 
> Stihl had 2 days to spare !
> 
> Jerry would have done it all in a day ! LOL
> 
> Can't spect much from a Slug !



And we never do!!!

Just kidding Ol Buddy!!!!!

Glad you got it done.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And we never do!!!
> 
> Just kidding Ol Buddy!!!!!
> 
> Glad you got it done.



Don't spect much out of me , you will never be disappointed !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Another hour of mowing and I am ready for Sunday ! Family GTG and Mom ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Better get off my flippy cap before it sticks to this chair ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

NO !! I didn't fart !






Yet !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> NO !! I didn't fart !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet !




Okay!!!!!

Threats work!!!!


We'll post!!!!!


----------



## little possum

John is still peaking, your not gonna get the yard mowed  But good chance, it will still be there tomorrow!


----------



## farrell

Happy dance!!!!

I can mow yard now too!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hay Les Slac Eurs !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hay Les Slac Eurs !



It is De Rigueur......to be Les Slac Eurs......


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Happy dance!!!!
> 
> I can mow yard now too!!!!!



Nice job on getting it fixed!!! Glad you found the problem. Simple things can be so frustrating. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> John is still peaking, your not gonna get the yard mowed  But good chance, it will still be there tomorrow!



All done ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

Every body run and hide since I've got Super Global Monderator powers ???
Escarred ??


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Sure didn't take long for the Buzzards to find that chuck ! Thought I had been feeding them good ? Stihl act like there starving ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Word spreads quick among them. "Hey man, let's eat at take out Johnnys tonight! I heard he's got possum and skunk! We should take the girls!" What the buzzards are thinking of the carrion:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Just had a 028Pooper dropped off.Says its been sitting for bout 10 yrs ! Even has a carb kit with it. LOL Have to check it out ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Every body run and hide since I've got Super Global Monderator powers ???
> Escarred ??



Figured you was slummin.......


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Every body run and hide since I've got Super Global Monderator powers ???
> Escarred ??



Does that make you the deputy sharrif? Am I banned yet?:cool2:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Every body run and hide since I've got Super Global Monderator powers ???
> Escarred ??



Skeered of what , yer pet RAT ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Shazam , you been banded !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure didn't take long for the Buzzards to find that chuck ! Thought I had been feeding them good ? Stihl act like there starving ! :hmm3grin2orange:



King John's fly thru dinner.

" ya cant beat our dead meat "


----------



## dancan

The two of youse !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> King John's fly thru dinner.
> 
> " ya cant beat our dead meat "



Possum,skunk,coon,chuck & crow ! I feed the right ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The two of youse !



:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## dancan

Man this monderation thing sucks , I guess I got ripped off , 150 credits for a title that give me no Super Global Monderation powers :msp_mad: , I've been ripped off !


----------



## farrell

I love you Dan!

XOXOXOXO


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I love you Dan!
> 
> XOXOXOXO



What a suck up ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Man this monderation thing sucks , I guess I got ripped off , 150 credits for a title that give me no Super Global Monderation powers :msp_mad: , I've been ripped off !



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

I gave them 200 credits to keep you out !


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> I love you Dan!
> 
> XOXOXOXO



OK , for that , Jerry's getting a PM when he gets back .......


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> What a suck up ! :msp_sneaky:



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

I don't wanna go to banned camp!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> OK , for that , Jerry's getting a PM when he gets back .......



Watch out !

I can Slugerate you now ! :yoyo:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> OK , for that , Jerry's getting a PM when he gets back .......



About yer Huskys ?


Husky whoreder !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Watch out !
> 
> I can Slugerate you now ! :yoyo:



Don't make me break out the Holy Chalise and declare a Geehad !


----------



## tbone75

Looks like a good chance of rain Sun. :msp_thumbdn: Gonna mess my up GTG ! :bang:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> About yer Huskys ?
> 
> 
> Husky whoreder !



Funny thing bout that 266 that I gave to the fellow that needed a helping hand , he brought it back broken , I've ordered and got the parts to fix it , he stopped in the other day and wanted to know if I wanted to buy it back .................WTF


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't make me break out the Holy Chalise and declare a Geehad !



Dang MEEN azz Nadian ! :msp_sneaky: 


No fair !! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Funny thing bout that 266 that I gave to the fellow that need a helping hand , he brought it back broken , I've ordered and got the parts to fix it , he stopped in the other day and wanted to know if I wanted to buy it back .................WTF



Tell him sure, just what he gave for it !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Man this monderation thing sucks , I guess I got ripped off , 150 credits for a title that give me no Super Global Monderation powers :msp_mad: , I've been ripped off !



Was Supreme Emperor of the Universe taken????


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Was Supreme Emperor of the Universe taken????



Nah ...................... He couldn't spell it ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I gots me some firebrick 
I forgots to take muh anti-inflamitory this morning 
Cmon kotten kandy .........


----------



## IEL

Just mowed two lawns, and dug a trench. My wallet is recovering.


----------



## tbone75

Got to go look at this 028Pooper and new to me MS170,see what I am getting into?


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Was Supreme Emperor of the Universe taken????



I didn't want to create too much of a rukkus , you know what them over compensating Husquee owners are like ......


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Man this monderation thing sucks , I guess I got ripped off , 150 credits for a title that give me no Super Global Monderation powers :msp_mad: , I've been ripped off !





dancan said:


> I didn't want to create too much of a rukkus , you know what them over compensating Husquee owners are like ......



Well what you expect??? 

Folks that enjoy Hooskie Love............


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Well what you expect???
> 
> Folks that enjoy Hooskie Love............




Easy Unc......somvus likedem...youno........... ......... .........


----------



## BigDaddyR

BowChika BuzzBuzz. Husky Love!!


Sent on the fly.


----------



## farrell

Took half a personal day and came home put the tractor back together and mowed some of the hay field

Tractor is running good!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Man this monderation thing sucks , I guess I got ripped off , 150 credits for a title that give me no Super Global Monderation powers :msp_mad: , I've been ripped off !





Cantdog said:


> Easy Unc......somvus likedem...youno........... ......... .........




Yes Dear.....

How you doin' with all that lovely fill and gravel??

Glad it worked out so well. 

It's your own fault. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

028Pooper is ready to go home ! Adjusted the carb , new plug and put a new chain on it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Didn't get to the MS170 , Slug over did it again today. LOL Gonna pay fer it !


----------



## tbone75

Picked my second crop of radishes today ! 3rd one is about ready forth one is growing ! LOL Go one mater almost ready to eat too !


----------



## tbone75

Forgot to get a pic of the shop , done moved all that chit back again. LOL Had to get in there ! Had to take a 30 min break after moving that chit too !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Picked my second crop of radishes today ! 3rd one is about ready forth one is growing ! LOL Go one mater almost ready to eat too !



Our corn is bout 3" tall so far


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Our corn is bout 3" tall so far



I got no where to plant corn ! :msp_sad:

Field corn around here is knee high already !


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Took half a personal day and came home put the tractor back together and mowed some of the hay field
> 
> Tractor is running good!



Schweet!!


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Is it cool to post questions about stuff you're working on in here or should those go in the what's on your bench thread?

Just curious. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Is it cool to post questions about stuff you're working on in here or should those go in the what's on your bench thread?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



I always try here first ! LOL These guys are real slick at most anything !


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Is it cool to post questions about stuff you're working on in here or should those go in the what's on your bench thread?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.




This is where questions get answered. 

Just not by me.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> This is where questions get answered.
> 
> Just not by me.



You have your days too !


This thread is where I learned 99% of what I know about saws !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You have your days too !
> 
> 
> This thread is where I learned 99% of what I know about saws !



My answers are on more eclectic subjects. 

But I read for saw answers here. 

Hey John!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> My answers are on more eclectic subjects.
> 
> But I read for saw answers here.
> 
> Hey John!!!!



Any and all info is good !!


----------



## tbone75

Least I can take it easy tomorrow ! Got everything done I needed to today ! Taking it easy Sun. too ! LOL Sure feel like I was hit by a Mac truck right now ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

OL is beaching at me now ! Asked me why did I over do it today ? 
Cause I don't have to tomorrow ! LOL 
Who knows what tomorrow will bring ? 
Don't have nothing else to worry about now !
May not be able to do anything tomorrow , but I don't have to now ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Least I can take it easy tomorrow ! Got everything done I needed to today ! Taking it easy Sun. too ! LOL Sure feel like I was hit by a Mac truck right now ! LOL



But will have it nice for your family GTG. 

Easily worth it. 

Enjoy.


----------



## tbone75

She is just mad cause I forgot to stop and eat lunch again. LOL I get busy and don't think about it ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> But will have it nice for your family GTG.
> 
> Easily worth it.
> 
> Enjoy.



That was the whole idea ! LOL Everything looks real nice around here right now !


----------



## tbone75

Think I will call the doc next week and see about more shots. Tired of the OL telling me to ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Half gal. of Patrone would be good right now ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

All I got is beer , guess I will just lay down. LOL


You guys have a good one !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> All I got is beer , guess I will just lay down. LOL
> 
> 
> You guys have a good one !!




Night John !!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night John. Glad you got everything done. Sit on your flippy cap tomorrow and relax. I've got tons to do. Loads of firewood, trim a row of pine branches, mow at least 2 lawns if not 3, try to fix a Ryobi weed wacker for a neighbor, and I'm sure there's more. At least I'll be loosing weight.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Is a spark tester worth having. If so is a Harbor Freight or Autozone cheep model sufficient? 

Weed wacker I'm looking at doesn't seem to have spark and can't get a screwdriver to ground to body because of lack of space. Plug looks original and doesn't seem to be sparking even after using sandpaper to clean up the electrode and top part of the plug.


----------



## jimdad07

Just got my 12 hp Gravely Pro running tonight. Thing sounds great, there were some parts robbed off of it at some point but I was able to round up enough parts around my junk pile and online to get her going. Thing fires up nice and just purrs when it runs. Can't wait to throw an attachment on it and so how she does.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Just got my 12 hp Gravely Pro running tonight. Thing sounds great, there were some parts robbed off of it at some point but I was able to round up enough parts around my junk pile and online to get her going. Thing fires up nice and just purrs when it runs. Can't wait to throw an attachment on it and so how she does.



Tiller-O-Death???

Hey Jim.


----------



## dancan

ZZZzzzZZZlakerzzz-O-Plenty ......


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> ZZZzzzZZZlakerzzz-O-Plenty ......



In a little early Dan??


----------



## dancan

Ayup .............


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Ayup .............



Well Wyatt that means I can head to sleep early....


Later

Doc


----------



## dancan

I figured Robin would have been up early sharpening the blades for his lecticty saw so he could shoehorn that spendy four point threeeeeeee


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> You have your days too !
> 
> 
> This thread is where I learned 99% of what I know about saws !



There is good info in here?! I thought it was all just mindless chit chat and John on his flippy cap! 

Actually the diverse knowledge here never ceases to amaze me.







tbone75 said:


> She is just mad cause I forgot to stop and eat lunch again. LOL I get busy and don't think about it ?




John did you remind her that Spam and Dew isn't what most would really call lunch anyways? 



Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohh yeah...Morning guys. Got the ceiling painted in the kitchen and breakfast room yesterday, load of scrap metal sold, trim painted, most of base boards and shoe pulled, and 80% of my camper interior removed. 

Today we have to paint the walls and try to get the plywood under layment down on the floor. If we get that done I'll be happy but the wife thinks we'll get that by lunch. 



Jimmy


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohh yeah...Morning guys. Got the ceiling painted in the kitchen and breakfast room yesterday, load of scrap metal sold, trim painted, most of base boards and shoe pulled, and 80% of my camper interior removed.
> 
> Today we have to paint the walls and try to get the plywood under layment down on the floor. If we get that done I'll be happy but the wife thinks we'll get that by lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy




If she's a keeper... Listen to SHMBO!!!!


Though the shortened it to SHE for the movie....

You are right Jimmy. Wonderful knowledge little seen elsewhere.....

Hey Jimmy!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Rob. What's going on? Thought I was getting another Gravely today but just found the tractor I was to be getting on another forum...now living in VA. Seller gave directions and everything to his house and phone number. Said he couldn't meet until today so that's when dad was going to go get it. Bit pissed right now. Should call him and give him a piece of my mind....



Jimmy


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
A Scandi cutter video , I want one !

[video=youtube_share;wfxDwsSaDLQ]http://youtu.be/wfxDwsSaDLQ[/video]


Sorry John


----------



## farrell

Mormon fellas!

Paintball game with mt friends this mornin

Footage go get gas and finish mowing the yard

The wife has a baby shower to go to this afternoon

And the boys are having a diaper party beer and skeet


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I figured Robin would have been up early sharpening the blades for his lecticty saw so he could shoehorn that spendy four point threeeeeeee



Slept in a tad this morning.....come up with what I think is a good plan last night...gonna mock up the engine mounts that are in the boat out of a couple scrap 4 X 12s mounted on a half sheet of plywood, exactly the same dimensions/size/shape as the ones in the boat. With centerlines for the motor mounts. Have that set up on a pair of hosses on the shop floor and set the motor down onto the fake stringers and see what has to be removed. Hard to see clearances with the motor in the boat....not any extra room...... would have to use mirrors....no room to get yer head down in there to see. Some very spendy/fragil chit on the lower sides if this motor that can't be rubbing on anything. Like the fuel cooler with the boost pump....in a plastic box....and the raw water pump etc. Some "Stuff" on the motor can be rerouted....some can't.... Anyway, Then I can alter and fuss with the fake ones until I have a good fit, proper access and clearances....then move all that info into the real stringers in one shot....leaving a little extra room for new glass.....sounds good on paper anyway.....we'll sea......


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Pulled carb again and check passageways looked good
> 
> But oh what is this?
> 
> The orifice fell off of main jet at bottom of float bowl!
> 
> Reassembled carb put back on tractor and started it up
> 
> Not one but TWO cylinders working!!!!!!
> 
> Yay!!!!!
> 
> Happy dance!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hopefully it stays runnin!



Good job Adam!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Slept in a tad this morning.....come up with what I think is a good plan last night...gonna mock up the engine mounts that are in the boat out of a couple scrap 4 X 12s mounted on a half sheet of plywood, exactly the same dimensions/size/shape as the ones in the boat. With centerlines for the motor mounts. Have that set up on a pair of hosses on the shop floor and set the motor down onto the fake stringers and see what has to be removed. Hard to see clearances with the motor in the boat....not any extra room...... would have to use mirrors....no room to get yer head down in there to see. Some very spendy/fragil chit on the lower sides if this motor that can't be rubbing on anything. Like the fuel cooler with the boost pump....in a plastic box....and the raw water pump etc. Some "Stuff" on the motor can be rerouted....some can't.... Anyway, Then I can alter and fuss with the fake ones until I have a good fit, proper access and clearances....then move all that info into the real stringers in one shot....leaving a little extra room for new glass.....sounds good on paper anyway.....we'll sea......



Dam good idea Robin, some Yankee ingenuity there for sure.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> A Scandi cutter video , I want one !
> 
> [video=youtube_share;wfxDwsSaDLQ]http://youtu.be/wfxDwsSaDLQ[/video]
> 
> 
> Sorry John



Holy WOW!!!! Looks like he may have done that before!!!!!! Very cool vid!!!!


----------



## dancan

Definately old school craft .


----------



## dancan

Wow , I missed all the fireworks "Out There" .


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning guys. Off I got to get a load of wood and get the day started. Was going to get an early start and then the DW snuggled up and got me warm and I got sucked back into sleep. 

Now that everyone's wake. Spark testor worth it or not?


Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. I will be away most of the weekend. I am running the hopper cooled engines display at the local AG museum. I am planning to bring some old magnesium saws as well. Hoping to meet ParisW today or tomorrow? I will also be hunting through the projects for a saw to scavenge the parts to get my 450 running. Wish me luck?


----------



## IEL

BigDaddyR said:


> Morning guys. Off I got to get a load of wood and get the day started. Was going to get an early start and then the DW snuggled up and got me warm and I got sucked back into sleep.
> 
> Now that everyone's wake. Spark testor worth it or not?
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



I like spark testers. I have the cheap $5 kind. It works OK, but I recommend spending a bit extra to get the kind with a length of wire between the tester and clip. Makes it a lot easier for saws.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Is a spark tester worth having. If so is a Harbor Freight or Autozone cheep model sufficient?
> 
> Weed wacker I'm looking at doesn't seem to have spark and can't get a screwdriver to ground to body because of lack of space. Plug looks original and doesn't seem to be sparking even after using sandpaper to clean up the electrode and top part of the plug.



Cheap spark tester works just fine ! And very handy !!


----------



## tbone75

Morning !

Little bit of a rough night,knew that was coming. LOL Not real bad today,so far ?


----------



## dancan

Premed ???


----------



## AU_K2500

View attachment 300277


View attachment 300279


Couple pics of the Super XL auto


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> View attachment 300277
> 
> 
> View attachment 300279
> 
> 
> Couple pics of the Super XL auto



Looks like its in good shape.


----------



## tbone75

Time for a walk,midget cat is waiting. LOL Dang thing sits here whining at me till I go ! LOL


----------



## little possum

I feel left out, everybody is gettin into Gravelys. uh oh... fight it!

slept in, got breakfast, now sittin here trying to decide if I want to be productive, and what to work on. Got a saw to fix, friend needs one for storm clean up. Found a lil Solo 639 in the shop.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> I feel left out, everybody is gettin into Gravelys. uh oh... fight it!
> 
> slept in, got breakfast, now sittin here trying to decide if I want to be productive, and what to work on. Got a saw to fix, friend needs one for storm clean up. Found a lil Solo 639 in the shop.



I don't have a Gravely !




YET ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

No idea what I will do today ? Don't feel to bad ? Expected much worse ! LOL 

May tear into the MS170 to see what ails it ? Nice looking saw , just makes funny noises. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> No idea what I will do today ? Don't feel to bad ? Expected much worse ! LOL
> 
> May tear into the MS170 to see what ails it ? Nice looking saw , just makes funny noises. LOL



I tore one apart once, not a big fan on the construction on those.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Firewooding!








Sent on the fly.


----------



## little possum

John, there are a few in OH, I checked  

Also some on CL here, but neighbor down the road has one in the barn.. haha

Would it be better than a tractor trying to plow my garden? 70hp JD doesnt fit too well. by the time I let it down, Im done to the other side. lol


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I tore one apart once, not a big fan on the construction on those.



A wildthingy is better ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> John, there are a few in OH, I checked
> 
> Also some on CL here, but neighbor down the road has one in the barn.. haha
> 
> Would it be better than a tractor trying to plow my garden? 70hp JD doesnt fit too well. by the time I let it down, Im done to the other side. lol



Haven't really looked yet. My Brother has a small Ferd 4x4 tractor i am trying to get. It needs lots of work ! Motor and hood. Think the block is cracked.
Plus it has turf tires !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Poor Burt!









Sent on the fly.


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> Poor Burt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



I loves me some firewooding!


----------



## BigDaddyR

AU_K2500 said:


> View attachment 300277
> 
> 
> View attachment 300279
> 
> 
> Couple pics of the Super XL auto



Vera nice!


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> I like spark testers. I have the cheap $5 kind. It works OK, but I recommend spending a bit extra to get the kind with a length of wire between the tester and clip. Makes it a lot easier for saws.



Thanks for the advice and good luck with the 450!


Sent on the fly.


----------



## AU_K2500

Dan would be proud.....

I need to go buy some stock in Whoskie.....I just bought a car load. All new in the box. Took up the entire back seat and trunk.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Dan would be proud.....
> 
> I need to go buy some stock in Whoskie.....I just bought a car load. All new in the box. Took up the entire back seat and trunk.



Could have spent the same money on the 090s in auctions. ;-))


----------



## BigDaddyR

AU_K2500 said:


> Dan would be proud.....
> 
> I need to go buy some stock in Whoskie.....I just bought a car load. All new in the box. Took up the entire back seat and trunk.



Man I am jealous. Good on ya mate. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stage 2. Clearing the fence one edge of the neighbors property. 






No time for slakin yet. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Bout ready to send this MS170 to Ron ! LOL 

Stihl tossing contest !

I throw first,then he does. Winner gets to burn it !

The noise was from the new coil rubbing the flywheel. The guy I got it from did that.

Great spark,getting plenty of fuel,compression is 125 , little low but should stihl fire. But it won't hit a lick ? Pulled the flywheel to see if it had spun,nope good shape. Pulled the carb apart,all looks fine. No scoring or anything I can see pulling the muffler.
Time to tear it all the way down to have a look see ? My only guess is compression is just to low ? But it pulls fuel in,seems it should fire ?
Just going to check the piston,maybe new rings and seals. ................................... Sometime ? LOL


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Dan would be proud.....
> 
> I need to go buy some stock in Whiskey.....I just bought a car load. All new in the box. Took up the entire back seat and trunk.



Yup , proud a dat ......



Ron must be sleepin so he can watch the big game tonight .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , proud a dat ......
> 
> 
> 
> Ron must be sleepin so he can watch the big game tonight .



No No NO !!!! Buy stock in Agavas !! Dang things take 10 yrs to grow !

Never know what that Smurf will be doing ! :msp_scared:


----------



## little possum

Mowed the dog lot, weedeated, tilled the garden, tore the 3point and tires off Bota, and still done before 3? Just cant get motivated today.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Haven't really looked yet. My Brother has a small Ferd 4x4 tractor i am trying to get. It needs lots of work ! Motor and hood. Think the block is cracked.
> Plus it has turf tires !



Turf tires will work well enough with weight. 

I made 6" extensions out of 8" dia stock. Filled the wide tires with fluid at 5-6 psi. 

That Gravely 812 would waddle up most any hill. 

Let me know if ya ness extensions on the Furd. 

And there is a tractor graveyard near me too. Has some lil 4X4s too.


----------



## Stihl 041S

"Fix this exhaust opening? Pic. 

Funny thread. Ought to read it. Lol


----------



## dancan

KUBOTA B8200 stuff ......


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bout ready to send this MS170 to Ron ! LOL
> 
> Stihl tossing contest !
> 
> I throw first,then he does. Winner gets to burn it !
> 
> The noise was from the new coil rubbing the flywheel. The guy I got it from did that.
> 
> Great spark,getting plenty of fuel,compression is 125 , little low but should stihl fire. But it won't hit a lick ? Pulled the flywheel to see if it had spun,nope good shape. Pulled the carb apart,all looks fine. No scoring or anything I can see pulling the muffler.
> Time to tear it all the way down to have a look see ? My only guess is compression is just to low ? But it pulls fuel in,seems it should fire ?
> Just going to check the piston,maybe new rings and seals. ................................... Sometime ? LOL



What i found last time,,on a small steal,,with that problem was the crank bearing was bad on the coil side,,causing it to hit the coil under compression.
with plug out,pull over easy,,good spark,,plug in,,spark but air leak...
I got 30 feet out of one,,,how far you get !! ??


----------



## roncoinc

Dans pet grbil when it get's wet and mad !!


----------



## roncoinc

Yard sale saw find !!!!!!!!!!!

figured for TWO dollars could go w RON g .. 

yes,,it,s sitting in the back of my truck that's full of cow poop !!









Next i found a steal uh oh something all apart in a box with a fried top end..
guy said he bought a new P&C for it for $65 ,, ( china ? ) ... 
wanted $75 for it,,told him i just bot a better saw for two dollars and would give him the same 
i left without it,,glad i did,,wouldnt want it sthinking up my cow poop !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What i found last time,,on a small steal,,with that problem was the crank bearing was bad on the coil side,,causing it to hit the coil under compression.
> with plug out,pull over easy,,good spark,,plug in,,spark but air leak...
> I got 30 feet out of one,,,how far you get !! ??



Could very well be the problem !

Didn't toss it ............ YET ! LOL Might hurt myself ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Mine is all down hill ! I can get some roll out of it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Turf tires will work well enough with weight.
> 
> I made 6" extensions out of 8" dia stock. Filled the wide tires with fluid at 5-6 psi.
> 
> That Gravely 812 would waddle up most any hill.
> 
> Let me know if ya ness extensions on the Furd.
> 
> And there is a tractor graveyard near me too. Has some lil 4X4s too.



Thanks Rob !! Got to talk him out of it first,hes had it 2-3 yrs. and done nothing with it yet ! Bout time I did ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Could very well be the problem !
> 
> Didn't toss it ............ YET ! LOL Might hurt myself ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Mine is all down hill ! I can get some roll out of it ! LOL



Hey !! level playing field,,first hit counts,,no bouncing or rolling.. !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Wow , I missed all the fireworks "Out There" .



What fire works? I missed them to as I come directly here when I stop in. 




Jimmy


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> What fire works? I missed them to as I come directly here when I stop in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



One thread got "disappeared".......

The other.........well...


A real mindless rant. Lol

On second page now. 

Still can't decipher it.


----------



## AU_K2500

BigDaddyR said:


> Stage 2. Clearing the fence one edge of the neighbors property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No time for slakin yet.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Hey Rick. How do you like that whoskie trimmer?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Rick. How do you like that whoskie trimmer?



Avert your eyes!!!!!

More Hooskie love!!!!!

Ewwwwww!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Avert your eyes!!!!!
> 
> More Hooskie love!!!!!
> 
> Ewwwwww!!!!



Your just jealous!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Your just jealous!




Of a pet-o-file?? 

Nope.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Of a pet-o-file??
> 
> Nope.



hey,,hey,,HEY !!!!!!!!!!!!!

dont go talkin bout Aunti that way !!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Of a pet-o-file??
> 
> Nope.



woh woh, easy on the accusations. 

Hey Rob. 

dont worry, I still own more Stihls than Whoskies....but barely.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> woh woh, easy on the accusations.
> 
> Hey Rob.
> 
> dont worry, I still own more Stihls than Whoskies....but barely.



Oh no. 

I shall ship before I drive. Just to be sure you are Stihl ahead.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> hey,,hey,,HEY !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> dont go talkin bout Aunti that way !!!



Hey Ron. 

What's on the menu tonight??


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ron.
> 
> What's on the menu tonight??



Deep fried canadian rat


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Deep fried canadian rat



In bacon fat??

Kim chi on the side??


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> In bacon fat??
> 
> Kim chi on the side??



kim canuck !!


----------



## dancan

I had roasted leg of Aussie rat covered in garlic and some fresh rosemary with new baby potatoes with melted butter , better than that Canadian rat back bacon that Ron was chewing on any day , even got to sample some Royal Crown Black 

I run muh new Husquee today , bleh 
Had to take the grinder to it and give it a port job and handle mod .
Now she cuts like it should and I've got it handling almost perfect


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! level playing field,,first hit counts,,no bouncing or rolling.. !



Nuttin level around this place ! LOL Up hill or down,thats it !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ron.
> 
> What's on the menu tonight??



Baked cube steak , squashed taters & gravy with a side of cream corn & crescent rolls ! I feel like a fat lazy Slug !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I had roasted leg of Aussie rat covered in garlic and some fresh rosemary with new baby potatoes with melted butter , better than that Canadian rat back bacon that Ron was chewing on any day , even got to sample some Royal Crown Black
> 
> I run muh new Husquee today , bleh
> Had to take the grinder to it and give it a port job and handle mod .
> Now she cuts like it should and I've got it handling almost perfect



Royal Crown Cola !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Royal Crown Cola !



No , Royal Crown Black , 45 percent smooth goodness in a bottle .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No , Royal Crown Black , 45 percent smooth goodness in a bottle .



Mix it !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I keep tellin ya what to buy Dan ! PATRONE SILVER ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dancan

It's the next one on the list !
The Black was only a taste while I was getting some beer


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of SLACKERS tonight ! Again ! 

Looks like rain tonight and tomorrow ! :msp_angry: Its trying to spoil my family GTG ! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It's the next one on the list !
> The Black was only a taste while I was getting some beer



In case you don't like it , just send it down here ! Couple shots and a happy pill may liven me up ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Mix it !! LOL



It is mixed.........that's how they make it........


----------



## tbone75

Almost never see any Wabbits round here,till I get my box garden going good ! Little SOB got way to close ! Got relocated ! LOL

Cats don't even bring them in ? Lots of Fox and Yotes round here ! They don't usually last very long.

It is fun watching the cats chase squirrels ! LOL The one big cat goes nuts for them ! They don't bother nothing so they get to stay around. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It is mixed.........that's how they make it........



Watered down chit ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Watered down chit ! LOL




Comes with training wheels. 

And blended. Sadly. Lol

It is pretty good.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Comes with training wheels.
> 
> And blended. Sadly. Lol
> 
> It is pretty good.



Yep .................... Dan drink , training wheels ! :yoyo:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yep .................... Dan drink , training wheels ! :yoyo:



Kagnews drank it by the tumblerfull without much effect. 

Course they did that with Bourbon too. 

No one could explain it.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Kagnews drank it by the tumblerfull without much effect.
> 
> Course they did that with Bourbon too.
> 
> No one could explain it.



Hard water would give me a buzz any more ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Rick. How do you like that whoskie trimmer?



I really, really like it. It has served me well and I use it more than just residential for my house. I cut and trim 3-5 lawns weekly and the only issue it's had is I had to adj the idle after break in which is normal and the starter pull blew up and it was replaced under warranty. Didn't really blow up but stopped working. Had a recall. Works great to run hedge trimmers, weed eater, pole saw. 

Starts easy and just runs.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hard water would give me a buzz any more ! LOL



Sadly I'm in the same boat.....


----------



## tbone75

Had to go make me a PB&J samich , with home made strawberry jam ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Evening boys!

Tired and sore tonight!

Had a grand time paintballin this morning!!

Shot some skeet this evening at the diaper party

Workin tomorrow morning 

Picnic tomorrow afternoon


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Hard water would give me a buzz any more ! LOL





Stihl 041S said:


> Sadly I'm in the same boat.....



Three makes a party. LOL haven't had a drop in over 15 years. Smelling it gives me a buzz.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening boys!
> 
> Tired and sore tonight!
> 
> Had a grand time paintballin this morning!!
> 
> Shot some skeet this evening at the diaper party
> 
> Workin tomorrow morning
> 
> Picnic tomorrow afternoon



Did you wear depends ? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

BigDaddyR said:


> I really, really like it. It has served me well and I use it more than just residential for my house. I cut and trim 3-5 lawns weekly and the only issue it's had is I had to adj the idle after break in which is normal and the starter pull blew up and it was replaced under warranty. Didn't really blow up but stopped working. Had a recall. Works great to run hedge trimmers, weed eater, pole saw.
> 
> Starts easy and just runs.



The carb adjustments are splined aren't they. Where'd you get the tool?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Had to go make me a PB&J samich , with home made strawberry jam ! LOL



Fixed salmon for my brother. 

Made rhubarb. Mmmmmmm


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Did you wear depends ? LOL



Sure did!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Fixed salmon for my brother.
> 
> Made rhubarb. Mmmmmmm



I love rhubarb ! Grandma always made it !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stage 3 and the final part of today's work. Two lawns done and mine to do tomorrow. 









Sent on the fly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Sure did!



Thank you for sharing..........NOT


Hey Adam!!! Glad you had fun!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

AU_K2500 said:


> The carb adjustments are splined aren't they. Where'd you get the tool?



I got a carb tool from Ebay but all I adjusted was the idle. Not 100% happy with it now so I probably will break down and fully adjust it. I think they are splined like the Poulans but not sure. They look like it at least


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Fixed salmon for my brother.
> 
> Made rhubarb. Mmmmmmm



Salmon, yum. Puts me in the mood for sushi.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I love rhubarb ! Grandma always made it !



Now I just cut it up with a little water and sugar in a glass covered dish in the 
Microwave. 

I sometimes eat too much. But don't care......


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Salmon, yum. Puts me in the mood for sushi.



Tomorrow......Salmon salad samaches.


----------



## tbone75

Wish I could find some GOOD rhubarb wine !


----------



## tbone75

bigdaddyr said:


> salmon, yum. Puts me in the mood for sushi.



yuk !!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Need a little help here. How do I route this throttle cable so that it doesn't bind up? Any idea's? First time I have taken the handle etc apart. 







Sent on the fly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Wish I could find some GOOD rhubarb wine !



That would be good. 

Looking for Bison Grass Vodka. Zubrowka


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Tomorrow......Salmon salad samaches.



Barf !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Barf !!



Good. More for me. ;-))

Hey John!!!!


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Need a little help here. How do I route this throttle cable so that it doesn't bind up? Any idea's? First time I have taken the handle etc apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Hard to see where it was ? What saw is it ?


----------



## IEL

Great day today! Where to start...
First, I found a pioneer 620 to pull a coil from for my 450. Second, one of the other guys said he has 2 or 3 old magnesium felling saws he will give me if I make a gasket for his stihl 015. He said he might also have an IEL beaver! :msp_wub: Then, I bought a nice 1920s Harris cutting torch for $4! And to top it all off, my dad bought a tractor for us to restore for a winter project. It's a cockshutt (oliver) 60. Some goofball tossed on a hydraulic pump, and welded a hydraulic bulldozer blade on the back. :confused2: I might build a log splitter from the parts after I torch it off the tractor. Oh yeah, I am starting working on getting my HAM radio license next week. One of the radio operators I know said he will give me one of his old 2 meter station sets when I get my license. It will be nice to be able to use something other than the handheld I could afford myself.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Good. More for me. ;-))
> 
> Hey John!!!!



All for you !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> Great day today! Where to start...
> First, I found a pioneer 620 to pull a coil from for my 450. Second, one of the other guys said he has 2 or 3 old magnesium felling saws he will give me if I make a gasket for his stihl 015. He said he might also have an IEL beaver! :msp_wub: Then, I bought a nice 1920s Harris cutting torch for $4! And to top it all off, my dad bought a tractor for us to restore for a winter project. It's a cockshutt (oliver) 60. Some goofball tossed on a hydraulic pump, and welded a hydraulic bulldozer blade on the back. :confused2: I might build a log splitter from the parts after I torch it off the tractor. Oh yeah, I am starting working on getting my HAM radio license next week. One of the radio operators I know said he will give me one of his old 2 meter station sets when I get my license. It will be nice to be able to use something other than the handheld I could afford myself.



55cc Black Craftsman model# 316.350840


----------



## tbone75

Slug is done fer !

Time !!

You guys have fun !

I will try and help with that saw tomorrow !!


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> 55cc Black Craftsman model# 316.350840



Never worked on one of them,but can't be much different than most?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Slug is done fer !
> 
> Time !!
> 
> You guys have fun !
> 
> I will try and help with that saw tomorrow !!



Night John. 

Have fun tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay so my CAD took over and hopefully I didn't make too bad of a buy. Agreed to buy this in the Trading Post as I "need" a top handle and thought it might be fun to do the project. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/tradin-post/238204.htm

Redmax G310TS Piston scored, top handle cover missing, pull cord missing. 

Only reason I'm wondering is the top handle cover is No Longer Available and the piston is about $35 new. Where might I be able to find the top cover used? Any thoughts on this?

I also liked it because it's red. Red is my favorite color. In fact I was on the TSC website today looking at the Johnsareds and they actually are pretty nice looking.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Never worked on one of them,but can't be much different than most?



1st saw I've worked on that has been this far apart as far as handle so don't really have a benchmark. I'll figure it out.

Nite John.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Someone take over........I'm all in.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew....another day of remodeling the kitchen. Painting almost done so now we move to floor. Wife says I'm good at this stuff but I remind her there is a reason I quit doing it for a living. It does male her happy. 




Jimmy


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!

Happy Father's Day to all the dads!!

Off to work...........again............


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> That would be good.
> 
> Looking for Bison Grass Vodka. Zubrowka



Not seen that up here but I'll be more diligent .
Ron and Robin must be all tired from another battle into overtime LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Another day on the install.......got the engine beds mocked up on hosses yesterday and did all the mods to them so the motor sits right in without any parts or hoses touching...got some pics...now I will make 1/4" plywood templates of the changes and take them aboard to do the alterations. I could never have done it this well trying to do the fit in the boat.....no room to see...let alone mark. Should have the engine aboard and in place today, alterations were done with the engine centered in the beds, but won't do the glassing until my new "Alignment Tool" arrives the middle of the week...won't know 100% if I have enough clearance everywhere until I have the engine aligned perfectly with the drive unit.....may have to shift one way or the other a little 'cause who knows if the beds are centered with the drive.

Birdie picked up his 262XP yesterday morning.....had to change out the muffler.....he said he couldn't stand it...even the old girl who owns the woodlot he cuts on came down and wanted to know if there was something wrong with his saw!!...LOL!!! So now I have a sweet (But loud) dual exhaust "Walker" style or "Walker Clone" muffler for my 261/262XP ported conversion. His saw is well broken in now....did a comp test while I had it apart....210 lbs 4 trys in a row....piston looked perfect....modded a stock muffler for him.. more flow but still has the screen..(legal)....he was much happier...we cut a half dozen 24" spruce cookies and got it dialed in...14,100 is where she seems to like it...a little fat but 262s seem make better power just a tad fat.........good to revisit one of my ported saws with a good amount of hrs on it...I think it lost a bit of top end with the new muffler but the owner is happy....no charge.....but Bird said he would drop by a sixer of tall green cans!!!!!! Works for me......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Not seen that up here but I'll be more diligent .
> Ron and Robin must be all tired from another battle into overtime LOL



Nope I was beat and hit he hay around 9:30 last night but the OL worked a wedding yesterday afternoon and evening and went to a local watering hole and watched it so I got informed at 11:00!!! Better results this time around!!


----------



## dancan

John , you should get one of them party tents for your big scocial .
Our record rainfall since 1953 was 1.5" for June , we're at 5" so far this month with more to come LOL

Hmmm , Robin , 2 types of "Engineering" come to mind , as planned and as built , sounds like you're gonna cross both at the same time .
I'll have the emergency access tool and the algnment tool to straighten things out sent to you .


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah looks like that would straighten things right out!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Great day today! Where to start...
> First, I found a pioneer 620 to pull a coil from for my 450. Second, one of the other guys said he has 2 or 3 old magnesium felling saws he will give me if I make a gasket for his stihl 015. He said he might also have an IEL beaver! :msp_wub: Then, I bought a nice 1920s Harris cutting torch for $4! And to top it all off, my dad bought a tractor for us to restore for a winter project. It's a cockshutt (oliver) 60. Some goofball tossed on a hydraulic pump, and welded a hydraulic bulldozer blade on the back. :confused2: I might build a log splitter from the parts after I torch it off the tractor. Oh yeah, I am starting working on getting my HAM radio license next week. One of the radio operators I know said he will give me one of his old 2 meter station sets when I get my license. It will be nice to be able to use something other than the handheld I could afford myself.



Good for you..

I told Jimmy i would give him a 2mtr rig when he got his lic.
think he didnt get to far


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yeah looks like that would straighten things right out!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Ayup ...... :msp_w00t:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning guys and Happy Fathers Day! Go to pick up little man here shortly and see what we can get into and get a gas bottle exchanged for the grill.


----------



## dancan

I had a second look at that tool holder , is that what they call a "Hipster" ????


----------



## roncoinc

After the yard sale saws yestday i forgot about the frebie !!

P400.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I had a second look at that tool holder , is that what they call a "Hipster" ????





No..........If I remember correctly I believe that would be called a "Nipster"....I think...me.....eh?


----------



## dancan

I showed the tool holder to the wife and asked her to get me one like it for fathers day since I didn't have one , I got a whack to the back of the head instead


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , you should get one of them party tents for your big scocial .
> Our record rainfall since 1953 was 1.5" for June , we're at 5" so far this month with more to come LOL
> 
> Hmmm , Robin , 2 types of "Engineering" come to mind , as planned and as built , sounds like you're gonna cross both at the same time .
> I'll have the emergency access tool and the algnment tool to straighten things out sent to you .



I have one of them saws ! LOL

Not that other thing. LOL That would hurt me !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have one of them saws ! LOL
> 
> Not that other thing. LOL That would hurt me !



Yeh,,that sledge looks to heavy for me too


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I showed the tool holder to the wife and asked her to get me one like it for fathers day since I didn't have one , I got a whack to the back of the head instead



That tool holder would hurt you too ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,that sledge looks to heavy for me too



I think I could work it:hmm3grin2orange: and the sledge also.:msp_w00t:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Anyone know if any of the sponsors sell the Mityvac 8500? I'm getting one and would prefer to order from a sponsor.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,that sledge looks to heavy for me too



Kinda top heavy . :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## AU_K2500

BigDaddyR said:


> Anyone know if any of the sponsors sell the Mityvac 8500? I'm getting one and would prefer to order from a sponsor.



Don't know of any sponsors. Got mine from O'reilys. Good unit. Just wish it did both pressure and vac.


I bought the 8000....sorry. Its all they had. The 8500 might have pressure and vac


----------



## little possum

Liquor Reviews - Spirits Reviews - Liquor Ratings - Spirits Ratings - Proof66.com - Proof66 

Happy Father's Day fellas!


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Anyone know if any of the sponsors sell the Mityvac 8500? I'm getting one and would prefer to order from a sponsor.



I bought mine at sears when they closed up,saved a few bucks. Same thing , just says craftsman on it.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Don't know of any sponsors. Got mine from O'reilys. Good unit. Just wish it did both pressure and vac.
> 
> 
> I bought the 8000....sorry. Its all they had. The 8500 might have pressure and vac



Don't take much for pressure testing. One of them little 12 volt air pumps and a regulator will work. Even an old bicycle pump will work.


----------



## little possum

search for a pop off tester. Thats what we use for pressure, and great for checking carbs! Ill post a link to the one I have when I get on the other computer. 

And Id gladly take a hit from that sledge!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Liquor Reviews - Spirits Reviews - Liquor Ratings - Spirits Ratings - Proof66.com - Proof66
> 
> Happy Father's Day fellas!



Should have never let Dan see that ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> search for a pop off tester. Thats what we use for pressure, and great for checking carbs! Ill post a link to the one I have when I get on the other computer.
> 
> And Id gladly take a hit from that sledge!



Better hope she has good aim , or bad ? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## jimdad07

Happy Father's Day everybody! I get a whole day in the shop today. Good times for sure.


----------



## tbone75

Light rain all night,least it was every time I got up and looked. LOL Looks like I will have everyone inside for the day. Not sure how the cooks gonna like grilling in the rain. LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Happy Father's Day everybody! I get a whole day in the shop today. Good times for sure.



Bout time you did something around there ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Looks like the rain has stopped , better take my walk !


----------



## farrell

May get the chance to finish mowing this afternoon

And do the trimming


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Bout time you did something around there ! :msp_w00t:



You got it, I've been in Gravely land lately. I'd show the video of when I got the big machine fired up but the language is pretty strong.


----------



## tbone75

WTF is a coon doing in my yard this time of day ? 20 yrds from the house ? He got relocated. LOL


----------



## dancan

Geez John , since you got all them people commin over and all them saws , show them the wood pile and have your own mini Ohier GTG LOL


----------



## tbone75

Seen a coon kill a wabbit once. Standing on my X-FILs deck,it was eating out in his yard,coon came out of the high grass and nabbed the wabbit ! It was noon ! Never knew a coon would kill something like that ? Coon may have been sick or something ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Geez John , since you got all them people commin over and all them saws , show them the wood pile and have your own mini Ohier GTG LOL



Be OK , but I wouldn't trust most of them with a saw ! :msp_scared:


----------



## jimdad07

I had a coon get into my chicken coupe last year and killed them all. They are pretty nasty, caught him in the front yard and ended his career.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I had a coon get into my chicken coupe last year and killed them all. They are pretty nasty, caught him in the front yard and ended his career.



They love chicken !

Got to watch them chicken pickin Pit Bulls too ! They like it too !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> WTF is a coon doing in my yard this time of day ? 20 yrds from the house ? He got relocated. LOL



You keep talking about these things. Hardly ever see them around our way. I still want a coonskin hat. Anybody around your way to skin one and tan it? 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> You keep talking about these things. Hardly ever see them around our way. I still want a coonskin hat. Anybody around your way to skin one and tan it?
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



No one I know ?

I can send ya the whole thing !


----------



## tbone75

Back to the party !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Back to the party !



Have fun Ol Buddy!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jerrys back!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Be OK , but I wouldn't trust most of them with a saw ! :msp_scared:



Show the lesser ones where to stack the wood and how to run the splitter LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

It was a great day in the shop. 306A runs, now Ive just got to find a good sealant for the gas tank. someone in the poulan thread recommended Permatex anaerobic gasket maker. 

then I moved on to the Super 68, found that the case i wasnt using had spark and the one I was didnt. pulled fly wheel on both and there was an Atom module on the Tan case. moved it over along with the plug lead that was in better shape. rebuilt carb, bolted the two halves together. started on 5-6th pull. enough to draw fuel. good day to be a poulan owner!


----------



## dancan

I see that Poolan owners have low expections , better break out the Bud Light Lime LOL










Just kidding :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob ! 

[video=youtube;d84r8gMGxFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d84r8gMGxFQ&feature=share&list=PL9ED6B6AA7A8C2CDC[/video]

Perfect videos for time at work LOL
He even uses a 50 cal to cut down a tree in one LOL
Sorry John


----------



## little possum

Strawberry-limearitas!


----------



## Stihl 041S

:msp_scared:


dancan said:


> I see that Poolan owners have low expections , better break out the Bud Light Lime LOL
> 
> Couldn't drink on the job??
> 
> Back to being Tonto.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> 
> [video=youtube;d84r8gMGxFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d84r8gMGxFQ&feature=share&list=PL9ED6B6AA7A8C2CDC[/video]
> 
> Perfect videos for time at work LOL
> He even uses a 50 cal to cut d
> own a tree in one LOL
> Sorry John



If you hit the Kentucky MC show or in Nebraska there is is a guy with a GE. 

Bigger than a VW. Lol


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> 
> [video=youtube;d84r8gMGxFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d84r8gMGxFQ&feature=share&list=PL9ED6B6AA7A8C2CDC[/video]
> 
> Perfect videos for time at work LOL
> He even uses a 50 cal to cut down a tree in one LOL
> Sorry John



CHIT !!!!! 

you aint seen nuthin !! LOL !!

try four huey's with two of them on each and two rocket launchers on each taking out an NVA position !!

puff the magic dragon - Google Search

called them " death from above "
they could leave a jungle leafles !!


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> 
> [video=youtube;d84r8gMGxFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d84r8gMGxFQ&feature=share&list=PL9ED6B6AA7A8C2CDC[/video]
> 
> Perfect videos for time at work LOL
> He even uses a 50 cal to cut down a tree in one LOL
> Sorry John



That's what happens when you give a hick from Georgia money and a video camera. I'll give him credit, he does the accent decently enough. I just want to know how someone like that gets his hands on all those guns.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> If you hit the Kentucky MC show or in Nebraska there is is a guy with a GE.
> 
> Bigger than a VW. Lol



My dad was on Ft. Rucker a year or two ago. They were flying several warthogs with live testing going on near by he said it was one of the loudest sounds he's ever heard. Like a loud buzzer going off. A deafening buzzer!


----------



## dancan

I've seen the vids Ron , but I know it not the same , my uncle worked DND as civilian weapons tech , he worked on the Phalanx and has seen the 16" guns on a battle ship in action , I just get to watch the vids


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> My dad was on Ft. Rucker a year or two ago. They were flying several warthogs with live testing going on near by he said it was one of the loudest sounds he's ever heard. Like a loud buzzer going off. A deafening buzzer!



The doors to the test room for the GE guns HAD to be latched. Or you couldn't hear people screaming to close them.


----------



## tbone75

Party is over , good time ! But glad its over. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Back splash is glued in the bathroom too ! Now my FIL is going to make new cabinet doors for me !! He has all the stuff to do it or about anything to do with wood working. LOL That will really make it look new everywhere ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I've seen the vids Ron , but I know it not the same , my uncle worked DND as civilian weapons tech , he worked on the Phalanx and has seen the 16" guns on a battle ship in action , I just get to watch the vids



A buddy had worked at General Dynamics on the Phalanx.......30 mm shell with a spent uranium 20mm bullets and a sabot. 

If you look at a picture of a carrier they are the little white towers at each corner. 

Amazing tracking.


----------



## tbone75

Just got rid of 2 more saws ! LOL 012 & MS290

Took a J-Red 2054 in trade,scored. I have another one that don't look so good,but runs good. Now I will have one nice looking and running one !


----------



## tbone75

Thought the party was over ? OLs kid and GF just showed up. LOL


----------



## tbone75

She can entertain them ! I am relaxing ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I've seen the vids Ron , but I know it not the same , my uncle worked DND as civilian weapons tech , he worked on the Phalanx and has seen the 16" guns on a battle ship in action , I just get to watch the vids



Hee,he,hee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

Imagine being a teenager and having an unlimited supply of firearms and ammo !!!!!!!!!!!!

i drove a gun truck,,converted duece and 1/2,,some of the stuff the guys would bring on board !! LOL !

at night we would have a few refreshments and shine a spotlight on a building,,the bat's and flying cochroaches would flock to it..

we would put in every third round a tracer and have fun until somebody shot out the light . 

sometimes cook something inside the hootch,,the smell would draw rat's,,shut out the lights,,wait till we could hear them,,oh,,that was GREAT fun untill it rained !! LOL !!
i remember one dummy used his rocket launcher,almost collapsed the hootch down on us !! 
maybe thats where my hearing loss comes from ????????????

nuttin like a Thi stick and a beer and watchin Puff and some gunships clear a hillside at night,,,,,FIREWORKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh,,those were the good old days,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,free guns,,,,free unlimited ammo,,,,,,,,,of course there were some minor drawbacks.....

maybe thats why i'm burned out on guns now,,been there,,done that..

i cant even remember all the assorted arsenal of stuff i got to play with,,,...if it spit out lead and was available at the time,,i pulled the trigger on it ,,..


----------



## tbone75

Had another whacker dropped off to fix. YUK . LOL Troy Built junk, needs fuel lines is all I think ? Hope ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hee,he,hee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Imagine being a teenager and having an unlimited supply of firearms and ammo !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i drove a gun truck,,converted duece and 1/2,,some of the stuff the guys would bring on board !! LOL !
> 
> at night we would have a few refreshments and shine a spotlight on a building,,the bat's and flying cochroaches would flock to it..
> 
> we would put in every third round a tracer and have fun until somebody shot out the light .
> 
> sometimes cook something inside the hootch,,the smell would draw rat's,,shut out the lights,,wait till we could hear them,,oh,,that was GREAT fun untill it rained !! LOL !!
> i remember one dummy used his rocket launcher,almost collapsed the hootch down on us !!
> maybe thats where my hearing loss comes from ????????????
> 
> nuttin like a Thi stick and a beer and watchin Puff and some gunships clear a hillside at night,,,,,FIREWORKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> oh,,those were the good old days,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,free guns,,,,free unlimited ammo,,,,,,,,,of course there were some minor drawbacks.....
> 
> maybe thats why i'm burned out on guns now,,been there,,done that..
> 
> i cant even remember all the assorted arsenal of stuff i got to play with,,,...if it spit out lead and was available at the time,,i pulled the trigger on it ,,..



Playing with all them guns would have some great fun ! Just not worth all the other trouble ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> A buddy had worked at General Dynamics on the Phalanx.......30 mm shell with a spent uranium 20mm bullets and a sabot.
> 
> If you look at a picture of a carrier they are the little white towers at each corner.
> 
> Amazing tracking.



Little white towers that spray DU , just like the AC-47 , I wouldn't want to be at the other end ......


----------



## tbone75

Guess they busted someone the next road behind me with full auto guns last week ? The kid I get wood from was telling me they had the roads blocked off out by him. Not surprised, I hear them shoot a lot back there. LOL Easy to tell when they were shooting them. LOL Nothing else sounds like them.
Yes I would like to have one , but don't think I would the federal pen ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Guess they busted someone the next road behind me with full auto guns last week ? The kid I get wood from was telling me they had the roads blocked off out by him. Not surprised, I hear them shoot a lot back there. LOL Easy to tell when they were shooting them. LOL Nothing else sounds like them.
> Yes I would like to have one , but don't think I would the federal pen ! LOL



I had a friend in high school,,his father was a gun dealer..

when he passed my friend had all kinds of stuff and everybody knew it..

then they passed " the law " ,, fed's came to school and got him out of class !! LOL !!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Guess they busted someone the next road behind me with full auto guns last week ? The kid I get wood from was telling me they had the roads blocked off out by him. Not surprised, I hear them shoot a lot back there. LOL Easy to tell when they were shooting them. LOL Nothing else sounds like them.
> Yes I would like to have one , but don't think I would the federal pen ! LOL



This leagal ?

Slide Fire® - Superior Performance Gun Stocks


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> This leagal ?
> 
> Slide Fire® - Superior Performance Gun Stocks



Like the twin 10/22 Gatling gun kit or 4 pennies taped behind the trigger of a Mac-10....

Full autos are legal. With proper paperwork. 

They ARE a lot of fun!!;-))


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> This leagal ?
> 
> Slide Fire® - Superior Performance Gun Stocks



Yep , so far ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Like the twin 10/22 Gatling gun kit or 4 pennies taped behind the trigger of a Mac-10....
> 
> Full autos are legal. With proper paperwork.
> 
> They ARE a lot of fun!!;-))



I have shot 2 of them, LOTS of FUN !! LOL I would rather have a suppressor for a 10/22 ! They can be legal too. Just a real pain and some money to have.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I had a friend in high school,,his father was a gun dealer..
> 
> when he passed my friend had all kinds of stuff and everybody knew it..
> 
> then they passed " the law " ,, fed's came to school and got him out of class !! LOL !!!



Poor kid ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Would love to have a class 3 license , just to much money ! Be able to buy and sell them ! LOL Regular FFL is costly to have now ! Only 10.00 a year when I had it. Last time I renewed it it was 30.00 a year. I quit after that,they wanted way to much to renew it ! Had to come to my house and check everything !! Time before that I had to send my finger prints in !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I have shot 2 of them, LOTS of FUN !! LOL I would rather have a suppressor for a 10/22 ! They can be legal too. Just a real pain and some money to have.



$200 fee. Tee hee.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry didn't say if he caught any fish ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> $200 fee. Tee hee.



Have to renew it too don't ya ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Jerry didn't say if he caught any fish ?



Usually Jerry goes catchin'.........


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Usually Jerry goes catchin'.........



Where he fishes,he should ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Have to renew it too don't ya ?



Don't think so. Let me check with Rich. 

He hunts with them in Washington State.


----------



## tbone75

Another buddy just drove in. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Good for you..
> 
> I told Jimmy i would give him a 2mtr rig when he got his lic.
> think he didnt get to far



Haven't forgotten. I'm just super busy these last few months. Read quite a bit at the beach...I will get it as it is something that has interested me for a long time. Also studying for my Class A CDL right now.....remodeling the house.....wide open at work.....rental house to keep up with...




Jimmy


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hee,he,hee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Imagine being a teenager and having an unlimited supply of firearms and ammo !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i drove a gun truck,,converted duece and 1/2,,some of the stuff the guys would bring on board !! LOL !
> 
> at night we would have a few refreshments and shine a spotlight on a building,,the bat's and flying cochroaches would flock to it..
> 
> we would put in every third round a tracer and have fun until somebody shot out the light .
> 
> sometimes cook something inside the hootch,,the smell would draw rat's,,shut out the lights,,wait till we could hear them,,oh,,that was GREAT fun untill it rained !! LOL !!
> i remember one dummy used his rocket launcher,almost collapsed the hootch down on us !!
> maybe thats where my hearing loss comes from ????????????
> 
> nuttin like a Thi stick and a beer and watchin Puff and some gunships clear a hillside at night,,,,,FIREWORKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> oh,,those were the good old days,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,free guns,,,,free unlimited ammo,,,,,,,,,of course there were some minor drawbacks.....
> 
> maybe thats why i'm burned out on guns now,,been there,,done that..
> 
> i cant even remember all the assorted arsenal of stuff i got to play with,,,...if it spit out lead and was available at the time,,i pulled the trigger on it ,,..



Peace be with you Ron........You earned it......the hard way.....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Peace be with you Ron........You earned it......the hard way.....



Yup , the utmost respect .


----------



## dancan

Hay John , with all that attention you got in your hood , you'd better get the Econo-Can if you're feedin the buzzards .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry didn't say if he caught any fish ?




Oooohhhhh yeah,...I got fish. Dry fly fishing most of the time but when the wind came up I would turn to wet flies and sometimes Mickeyfinn streamer. Hooked and released more than 50+ brookies. Some in the 16-18" range.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oooohhhhh yeah,...I got fish. Dry fly fishing most of the time but when the wind came up I would turn to wet flies and sometimes Mickeyfinn streamer. Hooked and released more than 50+ brookies. Some in the 16-18" range.



Jerry will you adopt me? ;-))

Hey Jerry!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Jerry will you adopt me? ;-))
> 
> Hey Jerry!!!!!



Ifn you lived up here fishing would be in your back yard. We canoe and portage far into the backwoods jut to get away from everybody for a few days. Right where we park the truck people were catching 10-12" brookies and barbecuing them for lunch.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Cantdog said:


> Peace be with you Ron........You earned it......the hard way.....



I agree Ron. That was a tough road for sure. I work with a guy now and another before that were there and neither one is 100%. Both great guys but struggled with some things. Hope you do have peace of mind.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ifn you lived up here fishing would be in your back yard. We canoe and portage far into the backwoods jut to get away from everybody for a few days. Right where we park the truck people were catching 10-12" brookies and barbecuing them for lunch.



I grew up near fishing like that. 

And I miss it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I grew up near fishing like that.
> 
> And I miss it.



About the only thing we can still do up here for real old time fun. Been doing it all my life and sure enough would leave this province if they ever take it away from us. The campout is about 50% of the trip.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Jerry didn't say if he caught any fish ?



dont listen to him !!

he's a fisherman,,and we all know about the stories they tell !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> dont listen to him !!
> 
> he's a fisherman,,and we all know about the stories they tell !!



Very true Ron,..the biggest one always gets away....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> About the only thing we can still do up here for real old time fun. Been doing it all my life and sure enough would leave this province if they ever take it away from us. The campout is about 50% of the trip.



Ours were mainly small streams. 12" was BiG. 

Some areas any trout caught was legal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Ours were mainly small streams. 12" was BiG.
> 
> Some areas any trout caught was legal.



We can keep any size but can only have 5 in our posession at any time.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hay John , with all that attention you got in your hood , you'd better get the Econo-Can if you're feedin the buzzards .



I wonder if he could get a federal grant for feeding wildlife ??


----------



## IEL

Another great day. I ended up getting the whole pioneer 620. Might try to get it running, and find a different coil for the 450? I also got a (technically) free Mcculloch super 55. Not a bad first MAC, Eh? It was from the storage room of the museum I volunteer at, no one there is much into saws, and the guy in charge said I could take it. I slipped a $20 in the donation box to prevent any guilt.
I think it will run good with a bit of work. It has tons of compression, but the piston is slightly scored. The rings and cylinder are just fine, so I think I will be able to buff out the minor scuffing with some 15 micron lapping film, and reuse it. Atleast two more felling saws are joining me next weekend, and I have a chance at a Mcculloch 1-76. I plan to get the mac all torn down tomorrow, I am doing a full resto to factory condition, so it won't be going for a while. I will get some pictures up a little later, have to transfer them from my phone.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I wonder if he could get a federal grant for feeding wildlife ??



And feeding them with a renewable resourse. 

Johns goin' Green. A hippie.


----------



## IEL

Picture time! 4 of the mac, and one of how the truck looked on the way home. 

View attachment 300628
View attachment 300629
View attachment 300631
View attachment 300632
View attachment 300633


----------



## tbone75

Finally !! Got my house back !


----------



## jimdad07

Looks like I have to build a pasture and loading pens at my house. FIL asked me tonight of I can start taking over the farming within the next few years. He's only 56 but his arthritis is getting to the point he shouldn't be chasing cows around any more. Good thing I like raising beef.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Looks like I have to build a pasture and loading pens at my house. FIL asked me tonight of I can start taking over the farming within the next few years. He's only 56 but his arthritis is getting to the point he shouldn't be chasing cows around any more. Good thing I like raising beef.



Raise and eat them ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

A good day that I am glad is over too. LOL


----------



## tbone75

No idea what I will do tomorrow ? May try to work on a saw and whacker ? Maybe not ? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Raise and eat them ! LOL



We raise them for the family. We feed five families with them.


----------



## IEL

That old mac has so much oil, grease, and dirt on it, that it would be perfect for a cleaner/solvent/degreaser showdown. I am thinking greezoff vs TSP vs chlorinated brake cleaner vs gasoline vs gunk engine bright. Anyone interested? It would be nice to settle what is the fastest way to clean a saw, balance it with price, and you have the best method. For those of you shouting "buy pizzoff", the role of caustic degreaser is filled by the greezoff. I could still get a can of pizz off if you guys want...


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Raise and eat them ! LOL



Yup!!!!

You're learning to eat them rare!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> That old mac has so much oil, grease, and dirt on it, that it would be perfect for a cleaner/solvent/degreaser showdown. I am thinking greezoff vs TSP vs chlorinated brake cleaner vs gasoline vs gunk engine bright. Anyone interested? It would be nice to settle what is the fastest way to clean a saw, balance it with price, and you have the best method. For those of you shouting "buy pizzoff", the role of caustic degreaser is filled by the greezoff. I could still get a can of pizz off if you guys want...



Ron's oven cleaner works great, better than anything I've ever used for sure.


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> That old mac has so much oil, grease, and dirt on it, that it would be perfect for a cleaner/solvent/degreaser showdown. I am thinking greezoff vs TSP vs chlorinated brake cleaner vs gasoline vs gunk engine bright. Anyone interested? It would be nice to settle what is the fastest way to clean a saw, balance it with price, and you have the best method. For those of you shouting "buy pizzoff", the role of caustic degreaser is filled by the greezoff. I could still get a can of pizz off if you guys want...





Not sure about TSP......

It's very good at etching paint. Not always a good thing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have cleaned up many hundreds of saws just like that, there is no best way that I am aware of. I use varsol in the parts washer with brushes of many shapes and stiffness. Plastic scrapers and popsicle sticks and even pointed sticks come handy to clean folds and crevices. A spray over of engine degreaser and after sitting for a while I spray them off with my air powered water sprayer to get the outside covers cleaned off. Then take all the covers off and do the inside surfaces.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yup!!!!
> 
> You're learning to eat them rare!!!!!



Not a chance of that !! I know what fire is for ! COOKING MEAT !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Not a chance of that !! I know what fire is for ! COOKING MEAT !!



You said raise them and eat them........nothing about cookin'.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You said raise them and eat them........nothing about cookin'.



Ok BURN it !! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ok BURN it !! LOL



Hey John!!!!!!


----------



## IEL

Stihl 041S said:


> Not sure about TSP......
> 
> It's very good at etching paint. Not always a good thing.



Thanks for telling me, I will leave it out.


----------



## jimdad07

I prefer to knock their horns off, wipe their a$$ and put them on a plate. A good steak was made to be rare.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I prefer to knock their horns off, wipe their a$$ and put them on a plate. A good steak was made to be rare.



I knew I liked this lad!!!!!!

Hey Jim!!!!


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have cleaned up many hundreds of saws just like that, there is no best way that I am aware of. I use varsol in the parts washer with brushes of many shapes and stiffness. Plastic scrapers and popsicle sticks and even pointed sticks come handy to clean folds and crevices. A spray over of engine degreaser and after sitting for a while I spray them off with my air powered water sprayer to get the outside covers cleaned off. Then take all the covers off and do the inside surfaces.



My favourite so far is a spray bottle full of gasoline. Just spray it on, and keep spraying until it all runs off. Works just like non chlorinated brake cleaner, but far cheaper. Never used the chlorinated stuff? One of the guys I bought tools from threw in a half can of the stuff. Nothing else to use it for, might as well test it on a saw. Could be real good for tight corners? Too pricey to use for the whole thing...


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I prefer to knock their horns off, wipe their a$$ and put them on a plate. A good steak was made to be rare.



Sick Sick Sick !!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Cool Big tree facts 

http://forestry.about.com/od/treephysiology/tp/giant_trees.htm

Time


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Early to bed........

Back to da top.


----------



## dancan

Early to rise ....


----------



## Cantdog

MMmmmmHmmm.....


----------



## roncoinc

scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, scratch..............................

YAAAWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,grumble.......................


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys. Looks like it might be a nice day, of course I woke up so it must be good so far.


----------



## Cantdog

Well....as I said I've been working on my boat the last couple weekends.....took most of last weekend to get the old motor out.....had it already to pull except for two bolts in about 45 mins........those two bolts took 5 1/2 hrs to remove....and two separate episodes....had to stop and walk away for a while...LOL!! Two rear motor mount bolts...6" long and 1/2" dia. There are 2 rubber mounts with large aluminum bushings in the bellhousing.... these bolts pass through them and down through the inner transom mount to two captured nuts......started out with 90 lbs of air and my heaviest impact gun.....stopped that when I got to 175 psi live air straight from the T-30...about rattled my teeth out but didn't phase those suckers in the least.......so went to plan "B" which involved unbolting the motor from the bellhousing and lifting that away.....then removed the steering slave so I could get at the bolts better.....lots of weasel pizz.....hammering...nope......so I sawzalled the heads off both bolts..thinking I could drive the bolts down.....nope....nutz were captured vertically and horizontally ......Got mad went home...drank beer.....and plotted.....

Next day I arrived at the shop fresh and full of enthusiasm. The issue was that these bolts passed through 3" deep aluminum bushings inside the rubber mounts and had frozen solid due to corrosion. The rubber was absorbing all the impact and twist........and the alum had "grown" inward and really captured the steel bolts.....so plan "C"......I decided to drill the bolts out.....so grabbing a handful of drills (Thanks Uncle Rob) and my grinder and center punch I went aboard.....this all went quite well until my wimpy 3/8' drill motor would not handle the bits above 3/8".....so the next step up in drill size was to my Hole Hawg......which can either be a very, very nice drill rig or a terribly abusive piece of equipment.....one hole went well and cast free fairly early...I had the bellhousing hooked with a lifting strap (Thanks Uncle Rob) to the overhead bridge crane and enough strain to take the boat trailer up to the end of its suspension. The other hole went poorly, partially due to the fact it was a much harder place to get into and control the drill.....so needless to say I ended up breaking a 1/2" dril bit off down in the hole.....I said all the bad words I knew and some never spoken before in a never ending stream until I ran completely out of air.....

After that I went right "Pitbull" on that thing....I pounded the broken drill bit to dust with a long punch and then took a 3/16" drill and drilled down through the alum bushing all the way around the mangled bolt until there was nothing left........stihl stuck....That's when I got real "Pitbullish"....I picked the boat off the trailer with the crane and with both feet in the bottom of the bellhousing and wailing on that bolt with my biggest ball peen and a stout punch...and shakin' the chit out of the chain hoist...swearing a blue streak all the while....she finally gave it up with a soft little "pop".....I then pulled a RON and threw that bellhousing out over the windshield, out the large swinging doors and into the driveway almost to the road.........panting, I looked back at the transom mount and the two short mangled nubs sticking up out of the mount.......great!! now I'll probably have to weld acouple nuts to that mess just to get the bolts in the captured nuts started.....but no the bolts backed right out the SS lock nuts with a pair of pliers....

A few pics of the old motor coming out and the "carnage" on the blue shop rag.........LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

New motor.......LOL!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,weight of the bell housing and distance please..


----------



## Cantdog

Aluminum.....I'd say 20 lbs maybe......distance.... probably 40 feet total..... but I was elevated in the boat..probably 10 feet up.....flew good....like a [email protected]#^!ing thing......!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Aluminum.....I'd say 20 lbs maybe......distance.... probably 40 feet total..... but I was elevated in the boat..probably 10 feet up.....flew good....like a [email protected]#^!ing thing......!!!!



Dang !! better than i can do with a squeel !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Atta boy Robin! Glad you managed to get it all cleared out. That mercruiser will look good sitting down in there.


----------



## roncoinc

Been trying to sort out just what this pioneer 400 is.









89cc and looks to be the first in a series of basically all the same saw.
400 1958 -59
400A 1959
410 60-61
NU17 61-64
450 64-68
550 64-68 ported version.
All 89cc and all like a top handle.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well....as I said I've been working on my boat the last couple weekends.....took most of last weekend to get the old motor out.....had it already to pull except for two bolts in about 45 mins........those two bolts took 5 1/2 hrs to remove....and two separate episodes....had to stop and walk away for a while...LOL!! Two rear motor mount bolts...6" long and 1/2" dia. There are 2 rubber mounts with large aluminum bushings in the bellhousing.... these bolts pass through them and down through the inner transom mount to two captured nuts......started out with 90 lbs of air and my heaviest impact gun.....stopped that when I got to 175 psi live air straight from the T-30...about rattled my teeth out but didn't phase those suckers in the least.......so went to plan "B" which involved unbolting the motor from the bellhousing and lifting that away.....then removed the steering slave so I could get at the bolts better.....lots of weasel pizz.....hammering...nope......so I sawzalled the heads off both bolts..thinking I could drive the bolts down.....nope....nutz were captured vertically and horizontally ......Got mad went home...drank beer.....and plotted.....
> 
> Next day I arrived at the shop fresh and full of enthusiasm. The issue was that these bolts passed through 3" deep aluminum bushings inside the rubber mounts and had frozen solid due to corrosion. The rubber was absorbing all the impact and twist........and the alum had "grown" inward and really captured the steel bolts.....so plan "C"......I decided to drill the bolts out.....so grabbing a handful of drills (Thanks Uncle Rob) and my grinder and center punch I went aboard.....this all went quite well until my wimpy 3/8' drill motor would not handle the bits above 3/8".....so the next step up in drill size was to my Hole Hawg......which can either be a very, very nice drill rig or a terribly abusive piece of equipment.....one hole went well and cast free fairly early...I had the bellhousing hooked with a lifting strap (Thanks Uncle Rob) to the overhead bridge crane and enough strain to take the boat trailer up to the end of its suspension. The other hole went poorly, partially due to the fact it was a much harder place to get into and control the drill.....so needless to say I ended up breaking a 1/2" dril bit off down in the hole.....I said all the bad words I knew and some never spoken before in a never ending stream until I ran completely out of air.....
> 
> After that I went right "Pitbull" on that thing....I pounded the broken drill bit to dust with a long punch and then took a 3/16" drill and drilled down through the alum bushing all the way around the mangled bolt until there was nothing left........stihl stuck....That's when I got real "Pitbullish"....I picked the boat off the trailer with the crane and with both feet in the bottom of the bellhousing and wailing on that bolt with my biggest ball peen and a stout punch...and shakin' the chit out of the chain hoist...swearing a blue streak all the while....she finally gave it up with a soft little "pop".....I then pulled a RON and threw that bellhousing out over the windshield, out the large swinging doors and into the driveway almost to the road.........panting, I looked back at the transom mount and the two short mangled nubs sticking up out of the mount.......great!! now I'll probably have to weld acouple nuts to that mess just to get the bolts in the captured nuts started.....but no the bolts backed right out the SS lock nuts with a pair of pliers....
> 
> A few pics of the old motor coming out and the "carnage" on the blue shop rag.........LOL!!



AAAAAHHHHHHH, The joys of a marine mechanic.................................NONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Been trying to sort out just what this pioneer 400 is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 89cc and looks to be the first in a series of basically all the same saw.
> 400 1958 -59
> 400A 1959
> 410 60-61
> NU17 61-64
> 450 64-68
> 550 64-68 ported version.
> All 89cc and all like a top handle.



Pioneer 450


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Cool Big tree facts
> 
> Giant Trees - Tallest, Oldest, Heaviest and Most Massive Trees
> 
> Time
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.




A very interesting read,..thanks for posting.


----------



## tbone75

Robin that was one he!! of a mess getting that motor out ! Salt water is so hard on any metal ! It should go back in much easier ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl have no idea what I will do today ? LOL Better work on the camper ! My buddy brought me some plywood yesterday evening for shelving.


----------



## IEL

Robin, if that was my boat, I would have just lit up the cutting torch and burned the bolts out. Not the easiest thing to do with them, but it is possible.


----------



## roncoinc

doing good today.

got TWO saws fixed.
recoil on a mine and throtlle lock on another .


----------



## IEL

No class today, it will be a good morning. Making a pot of coffee, watching the red green show, than working on a big Mcculloch. I saw that home hardware has a generic pizz off for $2 ($4 less than brand name) Let's hope my store stocks it.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> No class today, it will be a good morning. Making a pot of coffee, watching the red green show, than working on a big Mcculloch. I saw that home hardware has a generic pizz off for $2 ($4 less than brand name) Let's hope my store stocks it.



Have found the generic dont work anything like a good brand name,,you may be dissapointed with the cheap stuff..
i tried some,didnt hardlt work at all.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Have found the generic dont work anything like a good brand name,,you may be dissapointed with the cheap stuff..
> i tried some,didnt hardlt work at all.



The dollar store stuff don't work as good. Works fine if its not real bad. I keep both around now. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> doing good today.
> 
> got TWO saws fixed.
> recoil on a mine and throtlle lock on another .



I haven't got off my flippy cap yet. LOL


----------



## IEL

How far does a can of real easy off go? Is it like a few saws per can or a few cans per saw?


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Went and fetched gas this mornin

Finished mowing and did the trimming

Prolly gonna take a couple mowings to get the yard back to normal

But least it don't look like a hay field no more


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> How far does a can of real easy off go? Is it like a few saws per can or a few cans per saw?



Really depends ? I mainly use it on the plastic parts,2-3 saws on a can that way.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Went and fetched gas this mornin
> 
> Finished mowing and did the trimming
> 
> Prolly gonna take a couple mowings to get the yard back to normal
> 
> But least it don't look like a hay field no more



I got 2 days off from mowing ! Now it starts again ! LOL Just can't let it go back to what it was,looks way to nice. Don't see any good way to let part of it go ? That and all the work it was clearing it off in the first place ! I use to mow down the back yard a lot more,but let that go back.Just to hard mowing around all them trees ! I had even dug up over 100 little stumps down in there ! Was stihl hitting more with the mower ! LOL
Once I get a bigger better sprayer, I will fix that chit ! LOL No mowing !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I got 2 days off from mowing ! Now it starts again ! LOL Just can't let it go back to what it was,looks way to nice. Don't see any good way to let part of it go ? That and all the work it was clearing it off in the first place ! I use to mow down the back yard a lot more,but let that go back.Just to hard mowing around all them trees ! I had even dug up over 100 little stumps down in there ! Was stihl hitting more with the mower ! LOL
> Once I get a bigger better sprayer, I will fix that chit ! LOL No mowing !!



I gotta get a push mower to do around the spruce in the front yard!

All the roots that stick up are hard on my tractor deck!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I haven't got off my flippy cap yet. LOL



After the two saws i started in deck building,,then got interupted,,small tiller needed all new fuel lines.
got that done and now break time


----------



## Cantdog

IEL said:


> Robin, if that was my boat, I would have just lit up the cutting torch and burned the bolts out. Not the easiest thing to do with them, but it is possible.



Not really an option Geoff........bolts went through 3" long by 1 1/4" dia aluminum bushings mounted in 3" long by 3" dia rubber mounts keyed inside holes in the aluminum bellhousing then the bolts went through another 3" of aluminum in the transom plate which could not be damaged.......all this inside a plastic boat with a half full 55 gal gasoline tank 36" away.....and inside my cabinet shop that houses around $200,000 worth of tools not even counting the 3,500 sqsf building.....smoke wrench not applicable in this case.....or believe me the Purox would have been there!!!...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> After the two saws i started in deck building,,then got interupted,,small tiller needed all new fuel lines.
> got that done and now break time



I cleaned up stuff from the GTG. LOL Time for lunch,then I may do something ? Need to find some motivation ? Seems real hard to come by around here. LOL
Really want to go get them trees out f my way ! Just not ready yet. Maybe after I see the doc again ?


----------



## tbone75

Look what I picked yesterday !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Look what I picked yesterday !!



Oh my maters!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nice mater family John!




Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Well I bit the bullet and bought some tools to make life easier and "try" to fix some saws. LOL

Got a compression tester for $30 and a Mityvac 8500 for about $10 more than I could order online for from a local parts store that does business with my body shop. They'll deliver it to me tomorrow and I won't have to wait almost two weeks. Then for a cheap spark tester and I'm done for a while until I clean a few things out. 

Be excited to see how much my 365 is blowing. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

Quick question for anyone who has tried it. Can oven cleaner damage the die cast magnesium from old macs and pioneers? I hear it really messes up aluminum? Also, can it remove paint? (that would be a good thing in this case, I am borrowing a bead blast cabinet to strip it down)


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Quick question for anyone who has tried it. Can oven cleaner damage the die cast magnesium from old macs and pioneers? I hear it really messes up aluminum? Also, can it remove paint? (that would be a good thing in this case, I am borrowing a bead blast cabinet to strip it down)



PixxOff wont bother paint or mag.
will eat alumnium.


----------



## roncoinc

Remote thermometer reads 111 deg on the deck i'm working on


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> PixxOff wont bother paint or mag.
> will eat alumnium.



Thanks, I will go pick some up. I think I will try generic first, even if it is a little slower, the cost will be worth it. 
How does it compare to gunk engine bright on cleaning ability?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Remote thermometer reads 111 deg on the deck i'm working on



Nice and cool in my basement ! LOL

Got off my flippy cap, fixed 2 weed whackers ! :msp_thumbsup:

May be it for the day ? LOL

Real hot and humid outside ! The grass can wait another day !


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Thanks, I will go pick some up. I think I will try generic first, even if it is a little slower, the cost will be worth it.
> How does it compare to gunk engine bright on cleaning ability?



The gunk will probly be better on oil and grease.
the Pizz Off be better on stuff that is STUCK on.

It's not that the generic works slower,,it just dont clean as well,dont eat at the crap as well,,no matter how long you let it set.
like John i use both,the cheap stuff for light cleaning and the name brand easy off heavy duty for the baked on,age old,use a chisel stuff to get off.
sometimes it's worth the $5 to save a lot of work and get a saw clean enuf to work on.
i posted a thread on it,,search my user name and easy off,,posted before and after pix.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nice and cool in my basement ! LOL
> 
> Got off my flippy cap, fixed 2 weed whackers ! :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> May be it for the day ? LOL
> 
> Real hot and humid outside ! The grass can wait another day !



Just had a T-storm blow thru..
cooled it down quick !!
now sun out again


----------



## roncoinc

ok Geoff,,heres before and after pix.
starter covers from a pair of pulp saws,,both were as nasty as each other.
baked on sap/pitch,whatever,,,couldnt scrape off with a putty knife.


----------



## roncoinc

While looking for them pix found THIS one again


----------



## dancan

Oh yes I can .....


----------



## dancan

Robin , the drill would have been straight if you had used the "Tool Holder" .......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , the drill would have been straight if you had used the "Tool Holder" .......





LOL!! Perhaps......or it may have been to brittle and broke sooner!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Perhaps......or it may have been to brittle and broke sooner!!!!!



You had some trials with Das Boot. 

We get trials like that taking apart pumps at time. But we can use torches. Though they cause their own problems. 

Heading to the surplus store soon. Drills??

And thanks for torture testing them. Lol

Like Smokey Yunick says. "Can't tell what it will take till you blow it up!"


----------



## IEL

The mac is completely torn down. I couldn't go any further without pressing the cylinder sleeve out. A few minor issues. First, the rear handle was cracked, and snapped during tear down. A major mac guy on here has offered to send me one if I cant find one. Second, it seems to have sucked some gravel in at some point. You can see corresponding dents from when the pieces were larger than the squish. (piston and head) The cylinder has some very minor scoring, but since it has a cast iron liner, it will hone out very easily. I am 99% sure all of that will be salvageable. Thanks, when I was pulling the piston, one of the bolts on the min bearing decided to strip out. :msp_mad: After using easy outs, and vice grips for an hour or so, I resorted to drilling through the side of the bolts, and getting it apart that way. Luckily the cap had a hole through the side that you could see the threads through. A few seconds of drilling and it was apart with no damage. I just need to get half the bolt out. I am thinking of drilling through it with the drill press, and using an easy out. I will also have to custom make all new gaskets, all but one of the old ones ripped. A few of them I can use permatex, but most will be solved with a gasket sheet and some leather working tools. 
Overall, it was a pain in the azz, but still a very fun day. 
My local stores didn't stock generic oven cleaner, I am thinking of buying a can of real easy off tomorrow to finish cleaning these parts. I used up all my engine bright, and grez-off, and still had a few pieces left.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just had a T-storm blow thru..
> cooled it down quick !!
> now sun out again



Didn't know it might storm here, till after I went out and sprayed more weeds ! Started storming before I got done ! Now I will have to start all over again !


----------



## tbone75

The rain quit for the moment. Wonder what all I killed with that weed killer ? Everything down hill from where I sprayed it ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Chit ! Just started raining again !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Didn't know it might storm here, till after I went out and sprayed more weeds ! Started storming before I got done ! Now I will have to start all over again !



Major "DOOH!!!!!"

Same thing in the orchards......spray, rain, DOOH, spray.


----------



## Cantdog

So anyway I got the old motor removed....brought the boat home from the shop and pressure washed the bilge and purple powered it heavily and pressure washed again....took it back to the shop and let it dry out all last week. Spent the week pondering the next move.. This past weekend I mocked up my existing engine beds exactly in 4 X 10 pine mounted on a piece of 3/4 plywood , up on hosses. kept lowering the motor down onto the mockup checking and then raising the motor and removing some wood....letting it down checking again....can't have things like fuel lines, fuel coolers, cooling pipes etc. rubbing on anything.....but at the same time can't remove to much of the engine beds or you will have nothing to bolt the front motor mounts to....no room to see aboard the boat so this was the best way to be sure things were correct. Sat afternoon I was satisfied that there was adequate clearances ... Sunday I made 1/4" plywood templates of the changes and transferred the marks onto the existing engine beds and with much sabre sawing and sawzalling carved away the offending parts of the engine beds. Mostly on the starboard side making room for access to the raw water pump drains which at the same time gave extra room for changing out the water separating fuel filter.....also relieved the inside of the engine bed to give room for the high pressure fuel injection hoses to and from the fuel cooler. Then yesterday afternoon I gently set the engine on her beds.....won't fully know if I have more to take out until the line up tool arrives,, I align the engine.......Then I'll do what it needs and apply 4-5 layers of mat and roving set in epoxy resin... But just getting the engine in place is good.....after that I have to buy and install a thru hull, seacock piping and a sea strainer.....looks like another $7-$800 worth of stuff...

First some pics of the new motor on the stand it came in.....the old one will take it's place in the box and go away.....or I pay a $300 core charge.....NOT.....


----------



## Cantdog

Damn site is wigging out....only post half my pics!! I'll try again....


----------



## Cantdog

maybe.....Ok somehow one of the pics did show up in the other post!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

What are the thru hull openings and strainer for?

Live well?


----------



## Cantdog

I'll post the rest later...perhaps things will settle down a bit.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> So anyway I got the old motor removed....brought the boat home from the shop and pressure washed the bilge and purple powered it heavily and pressure washed again....took it back to the shop and let it dry out all last week. Spent the week pondering the next move.. This past weekend I mocked up my existing engine beds exactly in 4 X 10 pine mounted on a piece of 3/4 plywood , up on hosses. kept lowering the motor down onto the mockup checking and then raising the motor and removing some wood....letting it down checking again....can't have things like fuel lines, fuel coolers, cooling pipes etc. rubbing on anything.....but at the same time can't remove to much of the engine beds or you will have nothing to bolt the front motor mounts to....no room to see aboard the boat so this was the best way to be sure things were correct. Sat afternoon I was satisfied that there was adequate clearances ... Sunday I made 1/4" plywood templates of the changes and transferred the marks onto the existing engine beds and with much sabre sawing and sawzalling carved away the offending parts of the engine beds. Mostly on the starboard side making room for access to the raw water pump drains which at the same time gave extra room for changing out the water separating fuel filter.....also relieved the inside of the engine bed to give room for the high pressure fuel injection hoses to and from the fuel cooler. Then yesterday afternoon I gently set the engine on her beds.....won't fully know if I have more to take out until the line up tool arrives,, I align the engine.......Then I'll do what it needs and apply 4-5 layers of mat and roving set in epoxy resin... But just getting the engine in place is good.....after that I have to buy and install a thru hull, seacock piping and a sea strainer.....looks like another $7-$800 worth of stuff...
> 
> First some pics of the new motor on the stand it came in.....the old one will take it's place in the box and go away.....or I pay a $300 core charge.....NOT.....



Nice tight package, love the serpentine belt.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Didn't know it might storm here, till after I went out and sprayed more weeds ! Started storming before I got done ! Now I will have to start all over again !



why you spray weed's ??

dont you have a stihl ??


----------



## dancan

Sure is a purdy MerryCruiser :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> What are the thru hull openings and strainer for?
> 
> Live well?



I didnt sea a radiator with that engine so i would say it is seawater cooled..

the sillcock is where it get's it's water from,,.

the filter stops sucking up lobster and clams..

If he got the upgraded version the filter comes with a seperator..

clams,in one bin,lobstahs in another,..etc.

cheap SOB probly wont go for the $100 option !!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> What are the thru hull openings and strainer for?
> 
> Live well?



Nope.....raw water for the heat exchanger...drive pump doesn't supply enough water for the the exchanger..it's only 3/4" which is fine if the ocean is your radiator and you are pumping the coolant (ocean) righ back overboard.....but a closed system with antifreeze requires 1 1/4" so you need a separate belt driven pump.....as you are also cooling both exhaust manifolds and risers with antifreeze...and a seacock so you can shut off the hole in your hull if something bad occurs .....the sea strainer is to keep seaweed and other floating crap out of the narrow passages of the heat exchanger. The thru hull, seacock and sea strainer will be 1 1/2" then 1 1/4" from the strainer to the raw water pump to assure enough water flow and strainer capacity ......rule of thumb is to go up one size in these items..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> So anyway I got the old motor removed....brought the boat home from the shop and pressure washed the bilge and purple powered it heavily and pressure washed again....took it back to the shop and let it dry out all last week. Spent the week pondering the next move.. This past weekend I mocked up my existing engine beds exactly in 4 X 10 pine mounted on a piece of 3/4 plywood , up on hosses. kept lowering the motor down onto the mockup checking and then raising the motor and removing some wood....letting it down checking again....can't have things like fuel lines, fuel coolers, cooling pipes etc. rubbing on anything.....but at the same time can't remove to much of the engine beds or you will have nothing to bolt the front motor mounts to....no room to see aboard the boat so this was the best way to be sure things were correct. Sat afternoon I was satisfied that there was adequate clearances ... Sunday I made 1/4" plywood templates of the changes and transferred the marks onto the existing engine beds and with much sabre sawing and sawzalling carved away the offending parts of the engine beds. Mostly on the starboard side making room for access to the raw water pump drains which at the same time gave extra room for changing out the water separating fuel filter.....also relieved the inside of the engine bed to give room for the high pressure fuel injection hoses to and from the fuel cooler. Then yesterday afternoon I gently set the engine on her beds.....won't fully know if I have more to take out until the line up tool arrives,, I align the engine.......Then I'll do what it needs and apply 4-5 layers of mat and roving set in epoxy resin... But just getting the engine in place is good.....after that I have to buy and install a thru hull, seacock piping and a sea strainer.....looks like another $7-$800 worth of stuff...
> 
> First some pics of the new motor on the stand it came in.....the old one will take it's place in the box and go away.....or I pay a $300 core charge.....NOT.....





OOHHHH,,,,,,OOhhhhhh,,,,,,,AAAHHHHHHH,,,,,,,,,,,,aaahhhhh,,,,ohohohohohooooo,,,...
somebody hand me a towel ???
Ah aint never had a brandy new somethin like that !!
should be on the page of a calender !! 

makes my old ' IRON DUKE " engine seem so,,,so,,," vintage " ,,, OLD !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Okay. 
Heat exchanger.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> why you spray weed's ??
> 
> dont you have a stihl ??



I have weed whackers , but it hurts my back plus I want them dead ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers all went to bed with Dancan't ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nobody got anything to say. I had a good laugh just as I got home and was parking the truck two fellas drove up and wanted to know if I would trade a good running saw for a Husquee 272.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

My day was a little boring , fixed 2 whackers and sprayed weeds so I can spray them again. LOL That was my day. SLUG DAY ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Little question here. What is the best way to deal with magnesium Corosion. There was none on the mac, but once I cleaned all the junk off, the bare parts started to get a white haze. It took most of the day, but there is some small patches of minor Corosion on the bare mag. Should I just bead blast, than prime? Or do I need to do something extra to prevent it from coming back?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> My day was a little boring , fixed 2 whackers and sprayed weeds so I can spray them again. LOL That was my day. SLUG DAY ! LOL



Good for you, except having to spray again because of the rain. Sometimes you have to take it easy.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nite Jerry!


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Little question here. What is the best way to deal with magnesium Corosion. There was none on the mac, but once I cleaned all the junk off, the bare parts started to get a white haze. It took most of the day, but there is some small patches of minor Corosion on the bare mag. Should I just bead blast, than prime? Or do I need to do something extra to prevent it from coming back?



Have to wait on one of the smarter guys on that one ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Looked at a splitter tonight and it was worse than I thought. Looks like to much of a project for me. Just want something that works good and I don't have to start off fixing it. New not in the budget for now so looking at another one tomorrow night. Looks more promising.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Have to wait on one of the smarter guys on that one ?



I was hoping to hear from jerry before he went to bed. I am sure he has some trick for it.


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> I was hoping to hear from jerry before he went to bed. I am sure he has some trick for it.



Man I wish I could help you but I'm clueless on this kind of thing. I'm sure you'll get a response in the AM.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to da top. 

I may be gone for a while. Family matters. 

Take care folks.


----------



## dancan

Take care of the matters Rob , I hope all is well .





ZZZzzzZZzZZzzZZzzzzzz is all les se lac eurs are doin .


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> OOHHHH,,,,,,OOhhhhhh,,,,,,,AAAHHHHHHH,,,,,,,,,,,,aaahhhhh,,,,ohohohohohooooo,,,...
> somebody hand me a towel ???
> Ah aint never had a brandy new somethin like that !!
> should be on the page of a calender !!
> 
> makes my old ' IRON DUKE " engine seem so,,,so,,," vintage " ,,, OLD !!



Me either.......must be getting soft in my old age.....to cheep really....


----------



## Cantdog

We,ll see if the pic posting thing is better this morning!! Dead in here last night......Ol dragged me off to watch the hocky game....bribed me with beer and food...worked....but I was nodding a bit near the end....had been awake 20 hrs by the end...Rons team won again!!!

So these final pics are of Sunday's boat work...altering the mockup etc.....Sorry about the lighting..to bright in the shop when the sun is out....

First one is the port side...both engine beds looked like this to begin with...didn't have to change this one but do have to slightly reroute the PS lines a bit

Second one is the starboard side which did need rather a lot of modding...note the two blue thumb screws on the raw water pump....these are the drains with the fuel filter directly above.. 

Third and fourth show the fuel lines stihl requiring more relief (pencil marks connect the dots and cut)

Last one is the first time aboard for the new engine......sitting nicely on her beds with the two (brand new..came with the kit) rear motor mount bolts in place in the transom plate'

More to come as progress continues......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Back to da top.
> 
> I may be gone for a while. Family matters.
> 
> Take care folks.



Hope all is well Unc.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. Another exciting day of waiting for permits...everything lined up for my summer projects at work but waiting for the govt to release some permits for erosion control before we can start. Aggravation.....




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning crew. Another exciting day of waiting for permits...everything lined up for my summer projects at work but waiting for the govt to release some permits for erosion control before we can start. Aggravation.....
> Jimmy



Crew ?? 

nope,,dont want no part of it !!


----------



## dancan

There , the tiller's been serviced and gone out on rental , no loansies LOL

Lotsa o work to owning a boat but that sure is some purdy work .


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Back to da top.
> 
> I may be gone for a while. Family matters.
> 
> Take care folks.



Take care And I hope you get it sorted out. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Hope for a better day , got lots to do !


----------



## IEL

Not even half a Page? Slackers! 
Two exams today... :msp_angry: Not much saw work. Planning on getting some oven cleaner, and finishing all the cleaning. I will try and bead blast the parts with minor corrosion tomorrow.


----------



## BigDaddyR

New Mityvac 8500 arrived. Kind of impressed with how solid the metal pump feels. 

View attachment 300850


Compression tested the 365. Went up to 170 and then dropped to 160. Hmm
View attachment 300851


And the 034 Super
View attachment 300852



Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> New Mityvac 8500 arrived. Kind of impressed with how solid the metal pump feels.
> 
> View attachment 300850
> 
> 
> Compression tested the 365. Went up to 170 and then dropped to 160. Hmm
> View attachment 300851
> 
> 
> And the 034 Super
> View attachment 300852
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Looks just like my craptsman,only you got a nice storage box. LOL


----------



## IEL

I had got the pioneer 620 for parts for the 450. I think I like it too much to gut it for a coil. It might be my next restoration, and I will try to find a coil some other way.
I guess i just couldnt cut up my first 6 cube


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Looks just like my craptsman,only you got a nice storage box. LOL



I looked at Steers and they only had the 8000 at mine. No pressure and my stepson is moving into his house and taking his compressor. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> I had got the pioneer 620 for parts for the 450. I think I like it too much to gut it for a coil. It might be my next restoration, and I will try to find a coil some other way.
> I guess i just couldnt cut up my first 6 cube



I'd have a really hard time cutting up a six cube too. That sounds like a fun one 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

BigDaddyR said:


> I'd have a really hard time cutting up a six cube too. That sounds like a fun one
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Its missing a few bits. I need a clutch cover, and a few other parts that I can pull off another saw. Hey jerry, got A spare clutch cover?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> I looked at Steers and they only had the 8000 at mine. No pressure and my stepson is moving into his house and taking his compressor.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



You need a compressor ! I can do anything without mine !

Not sure if mine is the 8000 or 8500 ? Looks like I have more pieces with mine ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Need a 14mm to 10mm adaptor for my compression tester. Anyone know a good source for it? 

Trying to troubleshoot a 4cy wacker and figure its easiest to check compression since I guess you can't just pop off the xhaust and intake and look at piston/cylinder. Fuel lines came apart on me when I took it apart so will need new lines and a filter but that will wait until I can verify good compression. 

Neighbor said was working when put away last year, with gas in it with stabilizer but I could swear I saw it at the dump in the throw away/metal recycle pile. 

Figured it would be a good practice tool. Already broken. Put a new spark plug in it as I didn't see spark but need to test that when I get time tomm. 

It's a Ryobi 4 cycle 18" if anyone knows of any common problems with those?(Tbone?)




Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> You need a compressor ! I can do anything without mine !
> 
> Not sure if mine is the 8000 or 8500 ? Looks like I have more pieces with mine ?



A lot of the pieces are in compartments. It's the Silverline Elite. Either way I'm happy. 

Yeah no doubt I'll need a compressor. His new house may have one in it. If hits the case he said he'll give it to us. If not one more thing to buy. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Need a 14mm to 10mm adaptor for my compression tester. Anyone know a good source for it?
> 
> Trying to troubleshoot a 4cy wacker and figure its easiest to check compression since I guess you can't just pop off the xhaust and intake and look at piston/cylinder. Fuel lines came apart on me when I took it apart so will need new lines and a filter but that will wait until I can verify good compression.
> 
> Neighbor said was working when put away last year, with gas in it with stabilizer but I could swear I saw it at the dump in the throw away/metal recycle pile.
> 
> Figured it would be a good practice tool. Already broken. Put a new spark plug in it as I didn't see spark but need to test that when I get time tomm.
> 
> It's a Ryobi 4 cycle 18" if anyone knows of any common problems with those?(Tbone?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



I have a couple of them whackers,but haven't had to do anything to them yet ? No spark sounds like the coil ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I have a couple of them whackers,but haven't had to do anything to them yet ? No spark sounds like the coil ?



I would agree if its still got no spark. Is it odd that a coil would go bad just sitting there? I guess if it was in the shed and flexing with the hot and cold it could go open. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> I would agree if its still got no spark. Is it odd that a coil would go bad just sitting there? I guess if it was in the shed and flexing with the hot and cold it could go open.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Not sure why they do that , but seen a few go bad just from sitting ? Not sure what happens to them ?

Just membered my Brother has one of them 4 stroke Ryobi of mine. He says it quits after running a while. Bet that coil is going on it ! Forgot about it,hes had it a few months now. I have 2 others,but there new. And a craptsman I have been playing with. Lot more power than I expected it to have for 29cc. Not sure what brand made it for sears ? Looks a little different than ryobi ?
I will look at the coil on one to see if I have anything that may work ? Got a pile of junk 2 strokes ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

The sun came out. How is everybody today?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm great! Free lunch at the Sheetz down the street that opens on Thursday. It is the training day for the staff and they give out some free lunches to get the staff used to the made to order food system they have. 

Now back to paper work.... unless...... I bet I can find some reason to get out of this office.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Not sure why they do that , but seen a few go bad just from sitting ? Not sure what happens to them ?
> 
> Just membered my Brother has one of them 4 stroke Ryobi of mine. He says it quits after running a while. Bet that coil is going on it ! Forgot about it,hes had it a few months now. I have 2 others,but there new. And a craptsman I have been playing with. Lot more power than I expected it to have for 29cc. Not sure what brand made it for sears ? Looks a little different than ryobi ?
> I will look at the coil on one to see if I have anything that may work ? Got a pile of junk 2 strokes ! LOL



Cool. Thanks and I appreciate it!


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm great! Free lunch at the Sheetz down the street that opens on Thursday. It is the training day for the staff and they give out some free lunches to get the staff used to the made to order food system they have.
> 
> Now back to paper work.... unless...... I bet I can find some reason to get out of this office.



Has to be a saw somewhere that needs fixing. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

You should hear my puppy right now... Snoring, snorting, barking, and growling. And he is sleeping. :msp_confused:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm great! Free lunch at the Sheetz down the street that opens on Thursday. It is the training day for the staff and they give out some free lunches to get the staff used to the made to order food system they have.
> 
> Now back to paper work.... unless...... I bet I can find some reason to get out of this office.



Has to be a saw somewhere that needs fixing. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## jimdad07

One more hour left in the day, one more frickin hour left...less than two miles from home.......time is dragging.....have machines to work on........priorities getting rearranged.......utility company taking in places they didn't know they had right now..................


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Has to be a saw somewhere that needs fixing.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Yeah... fixing saws doesn't mix well with Asphalt work unless it's a demo saw.


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers again today !

And I am the biggest one ! LOL

Finally starting to move,rough night and day so far. Now its starting to rain again. Tomorrow is another day ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

It's trying to rain here... just enough to keep the damn bosses in the building and keeping my wasting time to a minimum! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## IEL

I have been using epoxy to fill dents on the mac. It didn't work so well on the smaller ones. Might pickup a can of bondo on my way back from school? One exam done today, one to go. One Thursday, one Friday. Hope to get the mac blasted tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

Good luck on the zams .


----------



## dancan




----------



## AU_K2500

Holy kwap this Super XL Auto is clean. Piston looks like new, bout all it needs is a carb kit and a short piece of tygon. And maybe a piece of starter rope. Will shine it up good.


----------



## IEL

Exams went well, think I did good.
Picked up a tube of bondo dent and glaze putty, that should make the mac look good. I am talking to my neighbor tomorrow about borrowing his blast cabinet for the day. He has said I can use it any time, but I will ask anyways. 
Also, a bit of a DooHH moment. I was at the grocery store dropping off a resume, and I didn't even think to pickup oven cleaner. I have to go back anyways tomorrow, so I guess I will get it then.
Any tips for honing a iron lined saw cylinder? Can it be done very lightly without replacing rings? I think it only needs maybe a thou or two off.


----------



## IEL

IEL said:


> Exams went well, think I did good.
> Picked up a tube of bondo dent and glaze putty, that should make the mac look good. I am talking to my neighbor tomorrow about borrowing his blast cabinet for the day. He has said I can use it any time, but I will ask anyways.
> Also, a bit of a DooHH moment. I was at the grocery store dropping off a resume, and I didn't even think to pickup oven cleaner. I have to go back anyways tomorrow, so I guess I will get it then.
> Any tips for honing a iron lined saw cylinder? Can it be done very lightly without replacing rings? I think it only needs maybe a thou or two off.



Now that I think about it, it wouldn't even need a thou off. Just a quick 5 second honing is all it would need. Not sure if I can get rings for this old a mac?


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my,,,,tough day here too ...

spent most of it in a hole in the water on the ocean.

i had to quit fishin,,wrist got to sore reeling them in !!

now ou to the cooler with baggies,,etc...take care of em..


----------



## dancan

Sculpin tourny ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,,,tough day here too ...
> 
> spent most of it in a hole in the water on the ocean.
> 
> i had to quit fishin,,wrist got to sore reeling them in !!
> 
> now ou to the cooler with baggies,,etc...take care of em..



Good day Ron !

Wheres the pix ?

Just another fish story ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Tore the MS170 apart , can't find anything bad in there. But it was full of fuel in side ! Now guessing the carb is the problem. So flooded no way it could start.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


>



John , I found that Patrone stuff up here, might be a while before I can cross that one off the list .....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cleaned the shop tonight in preparation for a Dolmar 7900 coming over Friday for a top end. So sad he went BB instead of stock.....



Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , I found that Patrone stuff up here, might be a while before I can cross that one off the list .....



Pricey chit !! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Cleaned the shop tonight in preparation for a Dolmar 7900 coming over Friday for a top end. So sad he went BB instead of stock.....
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



good for him !!

grinder and massage that BB kit a bit and wont want a little 79cc saw anymore !! 
best thing i ever did..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> good for him !!
> 
> grinder and massage that BB kit a bit and wont want a little 79cc saw anymore !!
> best thing i ever did..



Mine sure runs good !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> John , I found that Patrone stuff up here, might be a while before I can cross that one off the list .....



That stuff is harsh at 40% and comes out of Mexico. I`ve had a few tastes of it and it hits hard n fast.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Time.




Jimmy


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Nite Jimmy:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Nite Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That stuff is harsh at 40% and comes out of Mexico. I`ve had a few tastes of it and it hits hard n fast.



Little much for DanCan't ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Little much for DanCan't ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Think he might just fly around in circles after ingestion.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Think he might just fly around in circles after ingestion.



Can't say I didn't a few times ! LOL Stihl like that stuff ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Can't say I didn't a few times ! LOL Stihl like that stuff ? LOL



I have only ingested a small amount of it and could see that if I ingested more of it I might get really light on my feet.....LOL:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Just hit me !!


I worked on a saw tonight !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just hit me !!
> 
> 
> I worked on a saw tonight !



....:msp_w00t:......


----------



## IEL

Let's see how much I can get done on my new Mac tomorrow. Might stay up late in the shop? I am going for better than factory. Now if only I could find a 36" or 42" roller rose bar... LOL Probably going to end up with a big hard nose. Saw a two man bar on a super 55? Might be able to "borrow" that.... LOL I have to admit it looked pretty damn stupid. :redface:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Let's see how much I can get done on my new Mac tomorrow. Might stay up late in the shop? I am going for better than factory. Now if only I could find a 36" or 42" roller rose bar... LOL Probably going to end up with a big hard nose. Saw a two man bar on a super 55? Might be able to "borrow" that.... LOL I have to admit it looked pretty damn stupid. :redface:



Mac = YUK ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Tore the MS170 apart , can't find anything bad in there. But it was full of fuel in side ! Now guessing the carb is the problem. So flooded no way it could start.



Lots o gass. Like you:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> ....:msp_w00t:......



It is almost a saw. LOL

Little turd saw !


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Mac = YUK ! LOL



Don't let randymac hear you say that... LOL

The later ones sucked. The old ones were great. No comparison between a super 55 and a damn mini mac.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Lots o gass. Like you:msp_biggrin:



No wonder I can't get started ! Full of GAS ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Don't let randymac hear you say that... LOL
> 
> The later ones sucked. The old ones were great. No comparison between a super 55 and a damn mini mac.



I hear they were good saws , I just don't care for the looks of them ?


----------



## IEL

I fear I may have crossed over to the dark side. I may have become a McCulloch lover. Let's hope I don't turn out like randy.. LOL (I hope he doesn't see this)


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I fear I may have crossed over to the dark side. I may have become a McCulloch lover. Let's hope I don't turn out like randy.. LOL (I hope he doesn't see this)



He checks in now and then ! :taped:


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> No wonder I can't get started ! Full of GAS ! :msp_w00t:



Been popping off purdy often tonight ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Strike out #2 on a splitter. Found one on CL about an hour away. Huskee 22 Ton asking $750. Paint was faded, stored outside but with a tarp so that was okay. Took the wife to go look at it. Found out they left the old gas in it every year and just pumped it through with the new gas with the primer each year until it would run. 

Started almost on 1st pull then wouldn't stay running. Would stay running but was surging. Probably the bad gas. Check the oil, it's moisture impregnated, almost creamy. Looked to be about 6-8 years old. Pump sounded like it was whining. Probably needed filter and new fluid. Spark plug had never been changed. 

Based on this I offer $500 cash and I'll do the maintenance and tune it up. It wasn't the prettiest but would do. Owner didn't even counter, just said they would take it to their brother and get it "running right" and then try to sell it. I wasn't begging to try to buy and unmaintained machine. 

Was I way out in left field are to do people think these things are made of gold? Grrrr.

Buying new at TSC is starting to look real good. I think I can find the extra.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> I hear they were good saws , I just don't care for the looks of them ?



I have grown to like the look of them. The pioneers and PMs (canadien) were amazingly syled and proportioned. The McCullochs may have been more brick shaped, but to me they just look plain MEEN.
I guess a car comparison would be a 1959 Cadillac vs an AM General. One is almost a piece of art, and just makes most others look ugly. The other is just plain MEEN.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> He checks in now and then ! :taped:



I tell you since going low carb I don't hardly ever pop off anymore. Works for me. Figure you probably do enough for both of us esp if the missus makes beans for you.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> I tell you since going low carb I don't hardly ever pop off anymore. Works for me. Figure you probably do enough for both of us esp if the missus makes beans for you.



I make enough gas for this whole thread !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Strike out #2 on a splitter. Found one on CL about an hour away. Huskee 22 Ton asking $750. Paint was faded, stored outside but with a tarp so that was okay. Took the wife to go look at it. Found out they left the old gas in it every year and just pumped it through with the new gas with the primer each year until it would run.
> 
> Started almost on 1st pull then wouldn't stay running. Would stay running but was surging. Probably the bad gas. Check the oil, it's moisture impregnated, almost creamy. Looked to be about 6-8 years old. Pump sounded like it was whining. Probably needed filter and new fluid. Spark plug had never been changed.
> 
> Based on this I offer $500 cash and I'll do the maintenance and tune it up. It wasn't the prettiest but would do. Owner didn't even counter, just said they would take it to their brother and get it "running right" and then try to sell it. I wasn't begging to try to buy and unmaintained machine.
> 
> Was I way out in left field are to do people think these things are made of gold? Grrrr.
> 
> Buying new at TSC is starting to look real good. I think I can find the extra.



Don't think I would give 500 for it ! LOL Maybe 300 ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Don't think I would give 500 for it ! LOL Maybe 300 ?



I just don't know how he thinks he's getting $750 for it. Even running good maybe worth only $600-650 to me when I can get a new on for $1000 with my sons military discount. Guess that's why some of them are on there forever.


----------



## BigDaddyR

BigDaddyR said:


> I just don't know how he thinks he's getting $750 for it. Even running good maybe worth only $600-650 to me when I can get a new on for $1000 with my sons military discount. Guess that's why some of them are on there forever.



Apparently they don't do a military discount anymore but maybe they'd be willing to discount some. Don't know unless you ask.


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> I just don't know how he thinks he's getting $750 for it. Even running good maybe worth only $600-650 to me when I can get a new on for $1000 with my sons military discount. Guess that's why some of them are on there forever.



CL is getting to be crazy. Everybody thinks they have gold, even worse when the economy is bad. Ask Jimmy about the arse holes on CL.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> CL is getting to be crazy. Everybody thinks they have gold, even worse when the economy is bad. Ask Jimmy about the arse holes on CL.



I don't even look there any more. Saw prices are just plain nuts around here !


----------



## BigDaddyR

I'm going to go play in the shop where I'll be the only Ahole in there:msp_biggrin: Maybe try to get the craptsman back together and figure out how to route the broken throttle cable that I'll have to rig. LOL. Or maybe try to spark test the Ryobi weed wacker, or clean the fuel tank on the Mac 10-10, or try to pressure test my 365. Hmmm.

Check back in before I head to bed.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Everyone is sawing logs. My turn.

Time


----------



## dancan

ZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZzzz , well , I guess sumthin is gettin accomplished ......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Up a little early Dan.......

Have q good one..


----------



## dancan

A little too early for my liking , Oh well ...


----------



## Cantdog

BigDaddyR said:


> Strike out #2 on a splitter. Found one on CL about an hour away. Huskee 22 Ton asking $750. Paint was faded, stored outside but with a tarp so that was okay. Took the wife to go look at it. Found out they left the old gas in it every year and just pumped it through with the new gas with the primer each year until it would run.
> 
> Started almost on 1st pull then wouldn't stay running. Would stay running but was surging. Probably the bad gas. Check the oil, it's moisture impregnated, almost creamy. Looked to be about 6-8 years old. Pump sounded like it was whining. Probably needed filter and new fluid. Spark plug had never been changed.
> 
> Based on this I offer $500 cash and I'll do the maintenance and tune it up. It wasn't the prettiest but would do. Owner didn't even counter, just said they would take it to their brother and get it "running right" and then try to sell it. I wasn't begging to try to buy and unmaintained machine.
> 
> Was I way out in left field are to do people think these things are made of gold? Grrrr.
> 
> Buying new at TSC is starting to look real good. I think I can find the extra.



Some times you have to know when to fold 'em.......better deals out there...sounded like major neglect on that unit...don't like "creamy oil" one bit!!!! Nothing wrong with "good used" at a discount but hard to beat new and at $750 with the real possibility of needing a new motor soon you're right back at new pricing....with the rest stihl being used junk.....keep looking...they're out there...find some old fella who is just to old and done burning wood...they be the one to take care of what they got...usually....


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ladies. Does it feel like it ought to be Friday to anyone else(besides Ron and John)?

Sent off a spare hand guard for machine work yesterday, came off an older poulan or homelite bow. Trying to fit it to the 041. Got to a lot the holes inward about a 1/4-3/8 each. I could do it with a good sharp file, but id rather it look good and be done right.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very wet drab day here, good to be working inside. Got 3 big trees to drop but can`t find the time or the weather is always bad, saws are always ready and willing.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ladies. Does it feel like it ought to be Friday to anyone else(besides Ron and John)?
> 
> Sent off a spare hand guard for machine work yesterday, came off an older poulan or homelite bow. Trying to fit it to the 041. Got to a lot the holes inward about a 1/4-3/8 each. I could do it with a good sharp file, but id rather it look good and be done right.



Nah ................. Feels like Sat. to me !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very wet drab day here, good to be working inside. Got 3 big trees to drop but can`t find the time or the weather is always bad, saws are always ready and willing.....LOL



I have a few standing dead trees I need to drop & chop. Really hoping to do that today ? Cooler and less humid today !


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Yes its early here. 5:00, woke up at 3:30... :msp_angry:

It seems the mac isnt the only thing on my list today.... Have to bike down to the industrial park to drop off a few resumes. Not that bad, maybe 1.5 hours total time? Still, less saw time.....

Hey john, any tips for using bondo glazing putty? I figured you would be the one to ask here.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Morning guys. Yes its early here. 5:00, woke up at 3:30... :msp_angry:
> 
> It seems the mac isnt the only thing on my list today.... Have to bike down to the industrial park to drop off a few resumes. Not that bad, maybe 1.5 hours total time? Still, less saw time.....
> 
> Hey john, any tips for using bondo glazing putty? I figured you would be the one to ask here.



Glazing putty isn't real tough. Real thin it should work fine,just let it dry real good. Make sure there is NO OIL or anything like that where your using it ! Its made to fill pin holes and stuff like that. 
Real simple to use,just need it super clean where your using it.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Cantdog said:


> Some times you have to know when to fold 'em.......better deals out there...sounded like major neglect on that unit...don't like "creamy oil" one bit!!!! Nothing wrong with "good used" at a discount but hard to beat new and at $750 with the real possibility of needing a new motor soon you're right back at new pricing....with the rest stihl being used junk.....keep looking...they're out there...find some old fella who is just to old and done burning wood...they be the one to take care of what they got...usually....



Well said. Older folks are usually best to buy from. They came from a generation that took good care of things. Have a car for 20 years and be cleaner than someone with one a year old. I've seen it. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Glazing putty isn't real tough. Real thin it should work fine,just let it dry real good. Make sure there is NO OIL or anything like that where your using it ! Its made to fill pin holes and stuff like that.
> Real simple to use,just need it super clean where your using it.



Thanks john. Most of the things I am filling are little scrapes and scratches, from rocks and such. The real big ones were filled wih epoxy. Biggest one is maybe 1/16 deep, and 1/2 inch long, 1/8 wide.
I have been using methanol for epoxy prep, seems to work real well, should be fine?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Thanks john. Most of the things I am filling are little scrapes and scratches, from rocks and such. The real big ones were filled wih epoxy. Biggest one is maybe 1/16 deep, and 1/2 inch long, 1/8 wide.
> I have been using methanol for epoxy prep, seems to work real well, should be fine?



That should work just fine.


----------



## IEL

would I be able to use permatex for a case gasket on a stihl 015? I have one coming in for repair with a ripped case gasket, oil leaking and sucking air. I would like to avoid cutting one out if possible? Not buying one.... 

He is paying me with atleast two magnesium felling saws (6 cube?) and an assortment of LARGE bars. Possibly one for my mac? Its really more of a gift, with the gasket being a little token job.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> would I be able to use permatex for a case gasket on a stihl 015? I have one coming in for repair with a ripped case gasket, oil leaking and sucking air. I would like to avoid cutting one out if possible? Not buying one....
> 
> He is paying me with atleast two magnesium felling saws (6 cube?) and an assortment of LARGE bars. Possibly one for my mac? Its really more of a gift, with the gasket being a little token job.



I used it on 2 Poulan 3300s a couple years ago,there stihl doing just fine. I also used the old gaskets.


----------



## IEL

I have a can of the black, tar like high temp permatex. I have used it to fix a NLA 4stroke head gasket before. worked fine? Also have the blue silicone permatex. Which would be better?


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Changed the oil in the truck and out doin a lil yard work

Tryin to finish gettin rid of the last rock garden that was grown up to weeds

Nearly done with it

Lots of rocks in there!

Caught a baby bunny yesterday mornin when I started this project

He almost had an unfortunate weedhacker incident!

Truck goes in for inspection next week hope that don't cost to much!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Free truck inspections for Mericans special at the shop today


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I have a can of the black, tar like high temp permatex. I have used it to fix a NLA 4stroke head gasket before. worked fine? Also have the blue silicone permatex. Which would be better?



I use the black on that type stuff,more oil resistant it says on the tube.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Changed the oil in the truck and out doin a lil yard work
> 
> Tryin to finish gettin rid of the last rock garden that was grown up to weeds
> 
> Nearly done with it
> 
> Lots of rocks in there!
> 
> Caught a baby bunny yesterday mornin when I started this project
> 
> He almost had an unfortunate weedhacker incident!
> 
> Truck goes in for inspection next week hope that don't cost to much!!!!!



Good luck on the truck !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Good luck on the truck !



Hopin nothin more than ball joints

Tires and brakes are good


----------



## IEL

I have been up for almost 5 hours, and am just getting my AZZ out of bed now... Still not even 9 am... Time for a few mugs of coffee, some food, and saw time!


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I have been up for almost 5 hours, and am just getting my AZZ out of bed now... Still not even 9 am... Time for a few mugs of coffee, some food, and saw time!



Slug !


----------



## IEL

I have all the mac parts covered in paint stripper. Just waiting on it to peel, than scrape, than go off to do my other things today. I am using one of those crap safety strippers. No need for gloves, but takes well over an hour to work... :msp_angry:

I am buying the most toxic and dangerous one I can find next time. Also might not help that this jug is almost 17 years old?


----------



## tbone75

Just finished putting the MS170 back together,with a different carb. LOL Thing looks almost new. It won't last long ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I have all the mac parts covered in paint stripper. Just waiting on it to peel, than scrape, than go off to do my other things today. I am using one of those crap safety strippers. No need for gloves, but takes well over an hour to work... :msp_angry:
> 
> I am buying the most toxic and dangerous one I can find next time. Also might not help that this jug is almost 17 years old?



Can't get anything good around here ! Use to get airplane stripper,paint would bubble up in a couple mins. Stripping cars wasn't no fun at all ! I gave up on using stripper and just sanded it all off. Bout the same amount of work. Small parts it best to use stripper,not big stuff. Way to much mess !!
The best way I found was to put it all over a car,then go to the car wash ! LOL Just don't get caught !! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

At this point with a little searching, there are so many large blasting booths that are so affordable. Had a '28 Model A blasted and primed for ~$800 7 years ago. So quick and easy.


----------



## tbone75

I want to go mow down some trees ! But the back says go mow grass. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I want to go build saws and fix generators, pressure washers, etc....no I'm going to "paint the laundry room" land. :banghead::thumbdown::banghead:




Jimmy


----------



## Jon1212

Sup' Gents?

Finally got the family moved to Utah. Allied Van Lines affiliate showed up 5 days late to move us, and managed to break quite a few pieces of furniture. They even managed to break our clothes dryer. Buncha Bastards!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hate that for you....but what are you doing taking all of my luck? Thought I was the only one with luck like that! 


Jimmy


----------



## dancan

Jon1212 said:


> Sup' Gents?
> 
> Finally got the family moved to Utah. Allied Van Lines affiliate showed up 5 days late to move us, and managed to break quite a few pieces of furniture. They even managed to break our clothes dryer. Buncha Bastards!



Coulda been worse , you couldw got the 7 dwarf's furniture and 7 Huskapewlon's .......


----------



## dancan

Or .......The visit I got today from the AmAzoil salesman  
What planet are these guys from ????


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> Coulda been worse , you couldw got the 7 dwarf's furniture and 7 Huskapewlon's .......



Does Google have a Canadianese Translator? I have no idea WTF you said?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Glazing putty isn't real tough. Real thin it should work fine,just let it dry real good. Make sure there is NO OIL or anything like that where your using it ! Its made to fill pin holes and stuff like that.
> Real simple to use,just need it super clean where your using it.



All I can say for magnesium, use White Lightning. It will never come out of any pitting or dents etc if the metal is clean and dry before application.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Does Google have a Canadianese Translator? I have no idea WTF you said?



Thought you spoke Danadian ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

Jon1212 said:


> Does Google have a Canadianese Translator? I have no idea WTF you said?



That's it , I'm taking the gloves off and giving Mr.IeatliveandbreathAmaZoil you're new address , I'm sure he'll be there tomorrow and will explain to you how great the shyte is .......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> All I can say for magnesium, use White Lightning. It will never come out of any pitting or dents etc if the metal is clean and dry before application.



I like white lightning !


You must be talking about something else than the drinking kind ? LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Thought you spoke Danadian ? :msp_rolleyes:


 = "I have a potty mouth"




In a nice and kind way of course .






:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

dancan said:


> *= "I have a potty mouth"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a nice and kind way of course .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Good For You?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Good For You?



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Knew that MS170 wouldn't last long ! Done sold it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Good For You?



You seem to have lost most of yer credits ? The Mods take them ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Jon1212 said:


> Good For You?



Nah , Great for you .............see , I'm nice


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nah , Great for you .............see , I'm nice



Sure Dan :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Getting too deep in here fer me !

Better go do sumpin ?


----------



## little possum

Jimmy in NC said:


> At this point with a little searching, there are so many large blasting booths that are so affordable. Had a '28 Model A blasted and primed for ~$800 7 years ago. So quick and easy.



Ouch. I need to have my car hauler blasted, but looks like I may spend a weekend with the grinder


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> That's it , I'm taking the gloves off and giving Mr.IeatliveandbreathAmaZoil you're new address , I'm sure he'll be there tomorrow and will explain to you how great the shyte is .......



It is good stuff,,bought a motorcyle from a local amzoil dealer,,had 350K miles on it when i got it and when i sold it,,using only amzoil in it,,was running fine.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I like white lightning !
> 
> 
> You must be talking about something else than the drinking kind ? LOL



He's NOT talking about the stuff that comes in a mason jar !!


----------



## roncoinc

LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

talk about " silly nadians " !!!!

LOL !!!!!!!!!!!

" OTTAWA (AFP) – Residents of an upscale Ottawa neighbourhood have been spiriting unwanted squirrels across a river into Quebec province and dumping them there, a local newspaper said Tuesday.


Read more: Canadians illegally spirit squirrels into Quebec | Fox News

" When asked about it, the Ontario Ministry of Natural Resources was quoted by the Citizen as saying: "Are they French-speaking squirrels?" Quebec is mostly French-speaking while Ontario is largely Anglophone. "


Good thing it's not N.S. ! they probly get Dan's pet rat and ship it !!! LOL !

time to go change my depends .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> It is good stuff,,bought a motorcyle from a local amzoil dealer,,had 350K miles on it when i got it and when i sold it,,using only amzoil in it,,was running fine.



I've never said it wasn't .
All I'm sayin' is that the Amazoil rep is just holding back biting his tounge waiting to tell me that if Nasa was using it they'd of had a man on the moon before the Russians got a satelite to orbit the earth .
Want me to send him down to NH ??
I'm pretty sure he's on top of the parymid scheme of a large dealer network , sell , sell , sell ...........


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmmm.......Gotta go watch the Hockey game..........in June.......just doesn't seem rite.....somehow.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> Ouch. I need to have my car hauler blasted, but looks like I may spend a weekend with the grinder



I bet you could get that done cheaper. This was done with walnut shells or something if I remember correctly. Sand blasted is much cheaper.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmmm.......Gotta go watch the Hockey game..........in June.......just doesn't seem rite.....somehow.....



Next thing you know it's Christmas in July LOL

I think I'll have a Ballentine's moment


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmmm.......Gotta go watch the Hockey game..........in June.......just doesn't seem rite.....somehow.....



yeh but,,in nadia it's stihl winter 

going down to Rockport mass tomorrow,,mouth of anasqwuam river..
he got a 12 lb bug there last week..
has a lic to DIVE for them..
flounder in good there.
should come back with some good eats 
i have him pick up any good sized crabs too.

tuna next week,,i hope..


so,,early to bed,early to rise..
i may be down before Dan even !!


----------



## dancan

I'll send you down the Husquee powered alarm rat ......earl lee , earl lee , earl lee .


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> yeh but,,in nadia it's stihl winter
> 
> going down to Rockport mass tomorrow,,mouth of anasqwuam river..
> he got a 12 lb bug there last week..
> has a lic to DIVE for them..
> flounder in good there.
> should come back with some good eats
> i have him pick up any good sized crabs too.
> 
> tuna next week,,i hope..
> 
> 
> so,,early to bed,early to rise..
> i may be down before Dan even !!





OOppssss,,,, i forgot,,i'm a fisherman.

" early to bed,,
early to rise,,
fish like hell,,
and make up lies !! "


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like white lightning !
> 
> 
> You must be talking about something else than the drinking kind ? LOL



That is old school bondo, my brothers and I restored a lot of muscle cars over the years , sometimes installing OEM body panels and we would use White Lightening over the seam work. Stuff hardens just like metal and is very tricky timing wise but there is nothing better than it ever sold up here.Leave it set too long and it grinds harder than metal, it needed to be shaped up in a very short time after initial setup. Temperature and humidity played a big part in its timing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> OOppssss,,,, i forgot,,i'm a fisherman.
> 
> " early to bed,,
> early to rise,,
> fish like hell,,
> and make up lies !! "



Remember, the biggest one almost always gets away and the biggest one landed gains weight, girth and length every time the story is told about landing it.....LOL


----------



## dancan

Phone Call wake service for all Merricans coast to coast , deeply discounted rates , call for details ........


----------



## dancan

Ron's just leaving his puter logged in so it looks like he's stihl up but we know he's all cuddled up with a warm Stihl night cap and matching jammies .


----------



## tbone75

Real fun evening ! Had to give all 4 cats worm meds. 

Yep , I am bleeding !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Phone Call wake service for all Merricans coast to coast , deeply discounted rates , call for details ........



When should I call ? I will reverse the charges ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Only mowed a little grass. Then decided to start my berry patch over all new,pulled them all out ! Now to go buy some new plants. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Only mowed a little grass. Then decided to start my berry patch over all new,pulled them all out ! Now to go buy some new plants. LOL



I'm all pizzed off !!

looked last night and i had a chitload of strawberries almost ready ripe..

this mornin the turkeys got em all !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm all pizzed off !!
> 
> looked last night and i had a chitload of strawberries almost ready ripe..
> 
> this mornin the turkeys got em all !!



Eat more turkey !!

I know just what ya feel like ! :mad2:


----------



## tbone75

I will have letric fence around mine next year !!


----------



## tbone75

Seems its nothing but slackers again tonight !

Trying to decide what saw to fix up to sell next ? 3 saws went today ! Not real sure why there selling this time of year ? My AS buddies I understand ! LOL They got CAD ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Can't sleep but I need to. Dunno why I can't either. Wife is snoring away...




Jimmy


----------



## IEL

Got a science exam tomorrow at 1:00... Formal exam in the gym. Even more enjoyable morning.... I hate open air sandblasting... :msp_thumbdn: Sand gets places that aren't possible for sand to get in.... :msp_mad:


----------



## PhilMcWoody

Jimmy in NC said:


> Can't sleep but I need to. Dunno why I can't either. Wife is snoring away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Watching the hockey, hopes no more long overtimes, tho.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I'm all pizzed off !!
> 
> looked last night and i had a chitload of strawberries almost ready ripe..
> 
> this mornin the turkeys got em all !!



Oh, my berries!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Around here its the deer. 



Jimmy


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Real fun evening ! Had to give all 4 cats worm meds.
> 
> Yep , I am bleeding !!



Greenes pill pockets work great. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Greenes pill pockets work great.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Never heard of it ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh, my berries!!!



otstir:





:haha:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Around here its the deer.
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



I got all the above ! :msp_mad:


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Night Jerry.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Never heard of it ?



Might be Greenies spelled but they make treats also that my cats go nuts over. It's like a little pocket that looks like a treat. Pop the pill in, pinch shut and feed to them after a treat or two. No fuss, no muss and pretty reasonable price. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night Jerry


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Tested the Ryobi whacker and no spark with new plug so looks like it is the coil. Have to ask the guy what he wants to do. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Cantdog

AAAArrrrgggggggg!!!! FAIL!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Cantdog said:


> AAAArrrrgggggggg!!!! FAIL!!!!!!



? :msp_confused: Wassamatter man?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> AAAArrrrgggggggg!!!! FAIL!!!!!!



Must have been the Hooky Game ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Not sleeping worth a chit !

Try again ?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> You seem to have lost most of yer credits ? The Mods take them ? :hmm3grin2orange:



Nahh! I spent most of 'em stickying threads of a so called "expert" saw modder from your State. Allegedly.


----------



## dancan

Earl Lee ......


----------



## dancan

Revenge is a dish best served with stuffing , mashed taters and gravey .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Revenge is a dish best served with stuffing , mashed taters and gravey .



Hmmmm........Saturday nite!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ladies.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The sun is out, its a beautiful day. Have a good one guys!


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys. If this weather holds I just might be able to start mowing hay!


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. A bit overcast here today. Let's hope it doesn't rain. Rain and sandblasting don't go very well together......


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Not sleeping worth a chit !
> 
> Try again ?



Man me either. Feel like garbage so went in, billed a few customers who's crazy we're done out an came home. Time to crawl back in bed. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Super Slacking Slug checking in .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Flying by here.. wide open today..


----------



## tbone75

Long night,slow morning. LOL

Come on happy pills !


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Long night,slow morning. LOL
> 
> Come on happy pills !



I hear Yah Bro'!! Waitin' on the Cold water extraction now!!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> I hear Yah Bro'!! Waitin' on the Cold water extraction now!!



Hi Bobby !!

I got trees to chop , but just not getting there. LOL Great morning to do it too !

Bet they wait on me ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Think I will put another 029/290 together. Sold the last one I had. Not sure why people like them heavy things ?


----------



## tbone75

Sure would like to drop them trees today. Perfect day for it ! No rain for a while and I stihl can't get moving ?

3 Hickory tress out front by the fence that look dead. Best fire wood I have around here ! Only thing better is Osage Orange ! I do have a small pile of that to split from my Brothers place ! Have one small Elm to get cut up too.
Get all this cut & split I should have nuff for the winter ! Planning on dropping some later on for next year. Have to wait and see on that ? LOL
Trading saws for wood has been working good for me. LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

More work on the over grow'd flower/rock garden

Looks more like a rock quarry!

They must have brought rocks in by the triaxle load!

But it is coming along nicely

Pulled the 346 out to flush cut a couple stumps

And of course chains and rocks don't mix! Gonna take some fileing........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I think I'm done collecting money for the day. 

Jumped in a 1 ton flat bed we have here and go to fuel it up and notice that one of the fuel caps has been replaced by a rag!  Second time this has happened to me and they are tethered to the truck!

Now trying to get some files to download, then off to play delivery driver for the afternoon.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dang I hate ftp sites....slow slow slow down loading files one by one. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## BigDaddyR

Going to pick up a new friend. Anyone guess what it might be?


Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

Got 3 more mac parts blasted. So damn slow.... If I keep it under 75 psi, compressor hardly runs, and air is dry, but damn slow. Crank it up to 95, and compressor would run a lot more if I didn't intentionally keep it under a 50% duty cycle. Blasts very fast, but clogs constantly because that is just enough flow to spew water... I really should get a seperator sometime.... 

One of the nice things about having a good compressor is that with the 70% duty cycle and 5,000 hour rated life I don't have to worry much about over working it. Even so, I always give it lots of breaks, and never let run more than half the time even though it could handle a lot more. No sense wearing it out sooner, just to get work done a little quicker. I am in no rush. I never do more than about 2 hours of blasting at once. Compressor seems hot enough after that? I am probably too careful... LOL
I should find a tank for my old devillebiss pump sometime? 160 psi single stage from the 1940s, single cylinder. Now that's a good compressor. The pump weighs more than my dad's porter cable pancake compressor. I have too many compressor pumps... LOL.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Keep up the hard work Geoff but don't let saws over run those exams! 

John's happy pills must have kicked in and he got off his flippy cap... I'm stuck on this dang computer plotting plans.


----------



## IEL

Jimmy in NC said:


> Keep up the hard work Geoff but don't let saws over run those exams!
> 
> John's happy pills must have kicked in and he got off his flippy cap... I'm stuck on this dang computer plotting plans.



Don't worry, I am ready for the exam. This is my easiest one, science. I haven't got less than a 90% on any test in that course all year. I have never had trouble on tests? I seem to memorize whole courses very easily. 

Back on saws.. LOL. Can I do a very light honing on a iron lined cylinder without replacing rings? There are a few little scuffs, but it still has tons of compression? Thought I might as well do it while it's torn down?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Hi Bobby !!
> 
> I got trees to chop , but just not getting there. LOL Great morning to do it too !
> 
> Bet they be laughing at me ! LOL




Ayup .
I hope Ron remembered to set his alarm ......
A puppy ?
Better a rag than sand and marbles in the tank LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Don't worry, I am ready for the exam. This is my easiest one, science. I haven't got less than a 90% on any test in that course all year. I have never had trouble on tests? I seem to memorize whole courses very easily.
> 
> Back on saws.. LOL. Can I do a very light honing on a iron lined cylinder without replacing rings? There are a few little scuffs, but it still has tons of compression? Thought I might as well do it while it's torn down?



Wish I could help you there but I have to ask, why not new rings? I'll ask my buddy that works for Mahle tonight for his thoughts as he deals with pistons and rings all day. 

Let me find that link where you can order about any ring size imaginable....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ayup .
> I hope Ron remembered to set his alarm ......
> A puppy ?
> Better a rag than sand and marbles in the tank LOL



Go play with yer pet RAT !
In the middle of a busy highway !! LOL

Yes there laughing at me !

:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Yep got off my flippy cap ! Got the MS170 running good as they get. LOL Had to try another carb.

Got 2 saws boxed up and ready to head to fred-x in just a bit !

Break time first !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Yep got off my flippy cap ! Got the MS170 running good as they get. LOL Had to try another carb.
> 
> Got 2 saws boxed up and ready to head to fred-x in just a bit !
> 
> Break time first !



Don't want you over doing it! You have plenty of Dew and Cotton Candy around?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just realized I shouldn't have sent you that Homelite Ranger John... I should have kept it for demolition of the Dutchmen camper! Wouldn't care what it did to the B&C and wouldn't have enough power to pull the chain apart if it found metal.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Don't want you over doing it! You have plenty of Dew and Cotton Candy around?



Plenty of Dew ! LOL

Cotton candy,gots to go easy on it. Only get so much at a time ! Cheap SOBs !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Just realized I shouldn't have sent you that Homelite Ranger John... I should have kept it for demolition of the Dutchmen camper! Wouldn't care what it did to the B&C and wouldn't have enough power to pull the chain apart if it found metal.



You got a Steel fer that ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

That guy I gave it to likes it ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> You got a Steel fer that ! LOL



I got rid of the TS400! Guy swapped me 5 new trailer tires and rims for the Dutchmen project...at $145/ea I went with it. 

I could use Sparky's 010av he hasn't picked up yet....but that would mean I would have to get it going....nah...sawzall will get it!




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I got rid of the TS400! Guy swapped me 5 new trailer tires and rims for the Dutchmen project...at $145/ea I went with it.
> 
> I could use Sparky's 010av he hasn't picked up yet....but that would mean I would have to get it going....nah...sawzall will get it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Get a 024/026 from Sparky ! A Husky would be over doing it. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Maybe this 026 with a bad crank seal will work for it...


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Maybe this 026 with a bad crank seal will work for it...



Put new seals in it first,only takes half an hour to do it. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Maybe this 026 with a bad crank seal will work for it...



a TS350 would do it....and it wouldnt matter of you found metal or not. I just so happen to have one....that runs. even has a new top end. would need an abrasive wheel. ive got a diamond wheel on it now.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Maybe this 026 with a bad crank seal will work for it...



you still have that 026.....Interesting.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Put new seals in it first,only takes half an hour to do it. LOL



I have to order the dang things.. then find 30 minutes free! If I had 30 minutes free I wouldn't have to beg to just clean up my shop and use excuses like "I need to get the miter saw out" and "It'll allow me to more quickly do this kitchen project" and other such nonsense!



AU_K2500 said:


> a TS350 would do it....and it wouldnt matter of you found metal or not. I just so happen to have one....that runs. even has a new top end. would need an abrasive wheel. ive got a diamond wheel on it now.



I've got abrasive wheels.. all are 14" though! That's a 10" isn't it? You want to come play with the saw some and get this ugly little 010av door stop/wheel chock out of the way??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> you still have that 026.....Interesting.



Nothing has moved lately.. been traveling too much and projects in the house that "We" wanted to do..... you just wait Sparky.. your day is coming.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> I have to order the dang things.. then find 30 minutes free! If I had 30 minutes free I wouldn't have to beg to just clean up my shop and use excuses like "I need to get the miter saw out" and "It'll allow me to more quickly do this kitchen project" and other such nonsense!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got abrasive wheels.. all are 14" though! That's a 10" isn't it? You want to come play with the saw some and get this ugly little 010av door stop/wheel chock out of the way??



no, its a 14". decent little saw. I would LOVE to come play with saws, its just a matter of convincing the wife to give me the time off.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright.. enough of one desk for one day.. HEADED TO THE HOUSE!! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Nothing has moved lately.. been traveling too much and projects in the house that "We" wanted to do..... you just wait Sparky.. your day is coming.



New wife , new house = PITA !! LOL But sure feels good to own that sucker !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> a TS350 would do it....and it wouldnt matter of you found metal or not. I just so happen to have one....that runs. even has a new top end. would need an abrasive wheel. ive got a diamond wheel on it now.



Where did you get that old POS saw ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Hope to get to fred-x today ! The OL & Mom have been keeping me busy ! 

Just got my back pack sprayer ! Weeds is gonna die !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Ayup .
> I hope Ron remembered to set his alarm ......
> A puppy ?
> Better a rag than sand and marbles in the tank LOL



Nope not a puppy. But we're home now. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

Got my exam done. So much for difficult... Easiest frigging test I have ever had. Some of our normal pop quizes were harder... I'm not complaining, mind you.


Raining now, sandblasting will have to wait...


----------



## BigDaddyR

Details later after I get done working with it. 

View attachment 301150



Sent on the fly.


----------



## SawTroll

Pretty dead in the forum today - maybe it really is time to start a fight! :check:oke: :msp_sneaky:

...but with who, and what about? :confused2:


----------



## little possum

Echos rule Niko!


----------



## dancan

The Eecoh consumer line will outlast the Husquee consumer line .




Wait a minit , aren't all Eecoh's consumer saws ?????? LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

What are these Echos you speak of? Are they manual hand saws


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Echo?! Go ahead and flog me...but I like some of them.




Jimmy


----------



## little possum

Flogging begins! Hands down, our Echo weedwhacker was better than the Stihl FS85($$$) The Echo always started and will sling grass. But since a new carb was put on the stihl... it has regained some thumbs up. It has handle bars and will pull a blade nicely.


----------



## SawTroll

little possum said:


> Echos rule Niko!



 I take that as an invite! oke::check:



dancan said:


> The Eecoh consumer line will outlast the Husquee consumer line .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minit , aren't all Eecoh's consumer saws ?????? LOL




They are, regardless if the case is mag, and they state they are pro saws!


----------



## tbone75

Sure lots of slacking going on around here !



Echos Rule !


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> Sure lots of slacking going on around here !
> 
> 
> 
> Echos Rule !



:newbie: oke:


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> :newbie: oke:



Hi Niko !

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I think I hear crickets in here.....maybe its just the voices in my head.




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Took a big box to fred-x , OL put the window down in my truck. Won't go back up ! Suppose it needs a new motor. :bang:


----------



## roncoinc

Finally got that errant nadian to be of some use today..
instead of trying to lead supper to freedom,,got him to herd them to the cook pot !


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> I think I hear crickets in here.....maybe its just the voices in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy




Ya aint got nuthin in yer head !!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I think I hear crickets in here.....maybe its just the voices in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Nah ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Just them rocks banging off each other ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Finally got that errant nadian to be of some use today..
> instead of trying to lead supper to freedom,,got him to herd them to the cook pot !



Looks like you had a good day !


----------



## IEL

Hey, Mr. Slug!
Would you be able to take a measurement off one of your 066 pistons (I am sure you have one wih the jug pulled somewhere... lol) I need to know the distance from the center of the pin to the top of the piston.

I have an idea for using one in my mac as a replacement piston. If that measurement is within ~1mm of 22, it will work. If it is I will just need to turn the skirt down a bit.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Hey, Mr. Slug!
> Would you be able to take a measurement off one of your 066 pistons (I am sure you have one wih the jug pulled somewhere... lol) I need to know the distance from the center of the pin to the top of the piston.
> 
> I have an idea for using one in my mac as a replacement piston. If that measurement is within ~1mm of 22, it will work. If it is I will just need to turn the skirt down a bit.



I can do that tomorrow !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> Flogging begins! Hands down, our Echo weedwhacker was better than the Stihl FS85($$$) The Echo always started and will sling grass. But since a new carb was put on the stihl... it has regained some thumbs up. It has handle bars and will pull a blade nicely.



I have two SRM-2100 trimmers and won't part with them. Love them.




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Looks like you had a good day !



Looks like Mom,Dad and the kids !


----------



## BigDaddyR

BigDaddyR said:


> Details later after I get done working with it.
> 
> View attachment 301150
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Now for the details.

Okay so here it is. $800 cash. I wanted to get it for $750 but felt it was a good enough deal for a 1 year old splitter barely used by a guy who was out of work. Here it would have costed me $1099 plus tax as hey are not on sale here. I wouldn't have bought the extended warranty but his buying it adds value to the deal for me so now I have some piece of mind. 



Nice guy. His Dad used his John Deere tractor to load it into the back of my truck so I didn't have to tow it behind me for 70 miles home.

Likes: I can move it around with one hand unlike the heavier ones I've rented.
It's mine.
It has warranty.
It beats the absolute crap out splitting by hand.

Not sure about:
I seem to be able to bog it down kind of easy but was splitting red oak that's been dead for a while. I'll wait until I get it into some green wood and see.
Need to build a table for it.
Would like to be about 4-5" higher of a working plane horizontal. 

Overall very happy:hmm3grin2orange:

View attachment 301195


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> I can do that tomorrow !



Thanks john!
I really hope it will work. I bet a meteor 066 piston would be far cheaper than a 60 year old NOS Mcculloch oversized piston...
The reason I would go with meteor is they make oversized 066 pistons.

Anyone know how much I could safely turn off the top of a meteor 066 piston? Like 1mm or 6mm? 
I am thinking of getting the cylinder professionally over bored to 20 thou over. If my piston Idea works. A few outboard shops and machine shops around, hopefully one bores cylinders.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Took a big box to fred-x , OL put the window down in my truck. Won't go back up ! Suppose it needs a new motor. :bang:



Skunk in a box?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Now for the details.
> 
> Okay so here it is. $800 cash. I wanted to get it for $750 but felt it was a good enough deal for a 1 year old splitter barely used by a guy who was out of work. Here it would have costed me $1099 plus tax as hey are not on sale here. I wouldn't have bought the extended warranty but his buying it adds value to the deal for me so now I have some piece of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice guy. His Dad used his John Deere tractor to load it into the back of my truck so I didn't have to tow it behind me for 70 miles home.
> 
> Likes: I can move it around with one hand unlike the heavier ones I've rented.
> It's mine.
> It has warranty.
> It beats the absolute crap out splitting by hand.
> 
> Not sure about:
> I seem to be able to bog it down kind of easy but was splitting red oak that's been dead for a while. I'll wait until I get it into some green wood and see.
> Need to build a table for it.
> Would like to be about 4-5" higher of a working plane horizontal.
> 
> Overall very happy:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> View attachment 301195



Not to bad ! My FIL has a 35 ton , same brand. Works great, and very fast !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not to bad ! My FIL has a 35 ton , same brand. Works great, and very fast !



Will it fold up and fit in a suitcase?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Skunk in a box?



Dang it Jerry ! Don't tell everyone ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Will it fold up and fit in a suitcase?



Sure , a very big suitcase ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Thanks john!
> I really hope it will work. I bet a meteor 066 piston would be far cheaper than a 60 year old NOS Mcculloch oversized piston...
> The reason I would go with meteor is they make oversized 066 pistons.
> 
> Anyone know how much I could safely turn off the top of a meteor 066 piston? Like 1mm or 6mm?
> I am thinking of getting the cylinder professionally over bored to 20 thou over. If my piston Idea works. A few outboard shops and machine shops around, hopefully one bores cylinders.



I know you can make a .030 pop up on one.


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Will it fold up and fit in a suitcase?



For real. I'd love that. I would have loved a 27 or 35 ton but one step at a time. Now for a trailer to be able to haul more wood each trip.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang it Jerry ! Don't tell everyone ! :msp_sneaky:



Surprise for uncle Rob?


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> For real. I'd love that. I would have loved a 27 or 35 ton but one step at a time. Now for a trailer to be able to haul more wood each trip.



Its big enough and easy to handle.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Surprise for uncle Rob?



Nah , not yet ! LOL had to chase another skunk off last night ! 

Dang it, could have sent that one to DanCan't !


----------



## tbone75

Watching A Good Day To Die Hard right now. Good so far !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Night Jerry.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night Jerry.


----------



## Cantdog

Stupid DOG....................


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Stupid DOG....................



Who has who trained............hey Robin.


----------



## dancan

That's a good doggy ......


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> That's a good doggy ......



How'd you train that dog?


----------



## dancan

It musta got lessons from mine .


----------



## dancan

Maybe John should get some and Ron should test it on turkeys .
Probably work on the coons but the skunks ........????


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Who has who trained............hey Robin.



Hey Unc!!......................now he doesn't want to go out!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

well,,three of us ate lobstah and crab till we were stuffed last night 

put a good dent in the pile but got quite a bit left..

i filletted the flounder out on the boat,,got about 5 lbs of good meat..
enough meat from the sea clams to make a meal of clam cakes..

two crabs left,,awfull good tasting but a lot of work..


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Hey Unc!!......................now he doesn't want to go out!!!!!!



That's a good doggy ......


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' All....Nuther day at the shingle mines...unless I get showered on....then it's back to the shop to try out my new alignment tool......no Dan NOT that one.....


----------



## roncoinc

met a very interesting fellow yestday.
stopped at a ,,,hhhmmm,,,,, basically a small engine shop..
he also fills air tanks for divers,,my friend was picking his up.
i met him several times over the last 5 or so years and knew he did saw stuff but when i tried talking about it he went off on something else.
my friend said to him,,you remember Ron my chainsaw collector buddy ?
this time he opened up a bit and told me about when he was a Jred dealer and how when the 5xx saws came out almost killed him..
he showed me his junk pile under the shop !! I almost cied 
for some reason he wants to restore a homelite dual trigger top handle.
told him i would send one his way and he got all exited,,very happy about it.
i parted with " maybe we can do some parts trading if you ever need anything for an old saw and i have what you need " ..
he didnt say much to that,,some people are funny..
he sure does have a chitload of old Jred and husky parts...


----------



## AU_K2500

Alright! Its actually Friday. New AF and carb kit should be here today for the little SXLAO. Have to go to the DMV again at lunch....get my plates this time.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> met a very interesting fellow yestday.
> stopped at a ,,,hhhmmm,,,,, basically a small engine shop..
> he also fills air tanks for divers,,my friend was picking his up.
> i met him several times over the last 5 or so years and knew he did saw stuff but when i tried talking about it he went off on something else.
> my friend said to him,,you remember Ron my chainsaw collector buddy ?
> this time he opened up a bit and told me about when he was a Jred dealer and how when the 5xx saws came out almost killed him..
> he showed me his junk pile under the shop !! I almost cied
> for some reason he wants to restore a homelite dual trigger top handle.
> told him i would send one his way and he got all exited,,very happy about it.
> i parted with " maybe we can do some parts trading if you ever need anything for an old saw and i have what you need " ..
> he didnt say much to that,,some people are funny..
> he sure does have a chitload of old Jred and husky parts...



Good guy to know Ron......See???? I am not the only one who has no use for those pitiful imposters...the 5XX tribe...


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. I'm in a pretty good mood today. I have my last exam (english) and my birthday is tomorrow. Tomorrow I am spending my morning at a car show swap meet, and the afternoon at the farming museum for a HAM radio club event. I was invited there to learn a bit before starting on my license. Also picking up some free saws tomorrow. Should be a good time.

Ron, that dinner sounds damn good. Flounder is my favourite fish.

Dan, I think that stuff is probably useless. If you want to keep pests out, get a REAL dog, or a shotgun. It reminds me of this stuff the vet gave my uncle to keep his puppy from chewing on his cast. They said he wouldn't touch it. It seemed to act more like candy..... LOL


----------



## IEL

Friday morning slackers.....

Bairly 6am here and your all already working... :msp_angry: Damn time zones.


----------



## IEL

Fun fact. Time zones were thought up and layed out by a Canadian. Heck of a lot better than the old railway time system. (for those of you who don't know, that is where every town has its own time zone. The set it so noon is actually high noon. So each town has a few minutes difference between times.)


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Alright! Its actually Friday. New AF and carb kit should be here today for the little SXLAO. Have to go to the DMV again at lunch....get my plates this time.



Pick up a medical card while you are there if you are still working on your CDL - B



IEL said:


> Friday morning slackers.....
> 
> Bairly 6am here and your all already working... :msp_angry: Damn time zones.



Yeah well.. work early.. make the boss happy. He's leaving early .. and I may be "out looking at jobs" all afternoon!


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Pick up a medical card while you are there if you are still working on your CDL - B
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well.. work early.. make the boss happy. He's leaving early .. and I may be "out looking at jobs" all afternoon!



I certainly will, thanks for the reminder. 

As for the second part of you message....i liked it, just so i could click "unlike"


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> I certainly will, thanks for the reminder.
> 
> As for the second part of you message....i liked it, just so i could click "unlike"



Yeah well.. I still have to put up with A.D.D. boy this morning which is enough punishment for one day!


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys , stayed up late watching movies. LOL The OL brought home 14 new ones ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

My wife was on the way to get some movies the other night before I reminded her that the VCR/DVD player doesn't work anymore. When we updated our TV in the living room a few weeks back, the new TV won't interface with the older player we have. :msp_angry: Guess we finally have to get that BluRay player.

Now I can't watch my VHS movies anymore... I guess BetaMax are gone too....


----------



## tbone75

Gonna be a hot one for the first day of summer ! I'll take it ! Be a good day to try out the new back pack sprayer !

Need to go buy a gallon of weed killer,dang stuff is sure pricey ! My Uncle mixes his with kerosene,works faster ! Just not worth the extra cost to me. Use to get the salt water off oil wells,stuff kills anything ! LOL Not really the best thing to use I would guess? LOL

Gets to hot I may put a 029 together ?

Camper is stihl leaking some where ? Just can't find it ? Runs down the side of the windows inside ? Just don't see anything where it could get in ?? Have to get that stopped before I can do anything in there ! Or end up scrapping it and make a trailer ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> My wife was on the way to get some movies the other night before I reminded her that the VCR/DVD player doesn't work anymore. When we updated our TV in the living room a few weeks back, the new TV won't interface with the older player we have. :msp_angry: Guess we finally have to get that BluRay player.
> 
> Now I can't watch my VHS movies anymore... I guess BetaMax are gone too....



I had a thing that copied VHS to DVD,till it broke. LOL Worked great !


----------



## AU_K2500

VHS, Betamax.....jesus, you guys are cheap.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Gonna be a hot one for the first day of summer ! I'll take it ! Be a good day to try out the new back pack sprayer !
> 
> Need to go buy a gallon of weed killer,dang stuff is sure pricey ! My Uncle mixes his with kerosene,works faster ! Just not worth the extra cost to me. Use to get the salt water off oil wells,stuff kills anything ! LOL Not really the best thing to use I would guess? LOL
> 
> Gets to hot I may put a 029 together ?
> 
> Camper is stihl leaking some where ? Just can't find it ? Runs down the side of the windows inside ? Just don't see anything where it could get in ?? Have to get that stopped before I can do anything in there ! Or end up scrapping it and make a trailer ! LOL



I get GlyStar Pro 41% for ~$25.00/gal at the local Agri-Supply. At 3oz /gallon of water you get Round UP! Mix it 4 gallons at the time in my back pack sprayer and flower beds, etc are kept clear. See if you can find it at an agricultural chemical dealer. 1 gallon does me for 2-3 years.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I had a thing that copied VHS to DVD,till it broke. LOL Worked great !



I think they quit making them... :confused2:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> VHS, Betamax.....jesus, you guys are cheap.



Hey.. you do what you gotta do!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I get GlyStar Pro 41% for ~$25.00/gal at the local Agri-Supply. At 3oz /gallon of water you get Round UP! Mix it 4 gallons at the time in my back pack sprayer and flower beds, etc are kept clear. See if you can find it at an agricultural chemical dealer. 1 gallon does me for 2-3 years.



I will look for that stuff !! One gallon should last me a year ?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I think they quit making them... :confused2:



Haven't seen any for a couple years.

Pawn shops ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> I get GlyStar Pro 41% for ~$25.00/gal at the local Agri-Supply. At 3oz /gallon of water you get Round UP! Mix it 4 gallons at the time in my back pack sprayer and flower beds, etc are kept clear. See if you can find it at an agricultural chemical dealer. 1 gallon does me for 2-3 years.



would it work on gravel driveways? im gonna need something....and in the beds too. was gonna get one of those little hand pump and carry jobs, is it worth it to get the backpack?


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey.. you do what you gotta do!



OH dear Lord, what about convoy.....you may never be able to watch it again.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> OH dear Lord, what about convoy.....you may never be able to watch it again.



Found that on YouTube! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Going to TSC today or tomorrow to get Hyd. oil for my splitter. Nephew never got me any ? Need 15-20 gal. for the splitter ! Used a tank off a dump truck on it. LOL But it was free ! I will see what they have for weed killer ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I will look for that stuff !! One gallon should last me a year ?



Gly Star Plus, Glyphosate, Herbicide | Agri Supply, 50281, Weed Killer







They ship...


----------



## tbone75

I watch a movie once I am done with it. The OL will watch them 40 times ! Same way with books,read it once,that is it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> would it work on gravel driveways? im gonna need something....and in the beds too. was gonna get one of those little hand pump and carry jobs, is it worth it to get the backpack?



I personally would use Pramitol 25E at 8oz to gallon of #2 Diesel in the drive way. It's much more of permanent solution. Do NOT use it around flower beds and such as it can sterilize soil. 

Pramitol 25E, Herbicide, Prometon | Agri Supply, 71625, Weed Killer


----------



## AU_K2500

Disclaimer from the weed killer

•Avoid contact of herbicide with foliage, green stems, exposed non-woody roots or fruit of crops, desirable plants and trees, because severe injury or destruction may result.


----------



## IEL

John, what about a tiger torch/roofing torch/pear burner/weed burner? Could work well. Or find an army surplus flame thrower.

I guess if you were tired of mowing, you could find a farmer with a crop sprayer. Just round up the whole lawn.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> I personally would use Pramitol 25E at 8oz to gallon of #2 Diesel in the drive way. It's much more of permanent solution. Do NOT use it around flower beds and such as it can sterilize soil.
> 
> Pramitol 25E, Herbicide, Prometon | Agri Supply, 71625, Weed Killer



not too kean on spraying diesel down my entire sloped driveway....can you say runoff? 

Now, what about the sparyer? backpack or carry?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Gly Star Plus, Glyphosate, Herbicide | Agri Supply, 50281, Weed Killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ship...



Thanks !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I watch a movie once I am done with it. The OL will watch them 40 times ! Same way with books,read it once,that is it.



When I was broke, and VHS was on the way out I could pick up VHS movies at the Wally Land for $1.50-2.00/ea. I amassed a collection in short order for less than a monthly cable bill. When ever I did slow down to watch TV, I'd pop in a movie.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> not too kean on spraying diesel down my entire sloped driveway....can you say runoff?
> 
> Now, what about the sparyer? backpack or carry?



Spray it on a hot day and it won't run off. Hour to two later it'll be dry and there. 

Back pack all day long.. but a good one is north of $80 last year. I have two of the 2.5 gallon hand sprayers for degreaser and house cleaning. I love the back pack for weed control.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sparky, you can also cut Pramitol with water but the diesel or kerosene helps brown out what you are spraying real fast.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> John, what about a tiger torch/roofing torch/pear burner/weed burner? Could work well. Or find an army surplus flame thrower.
> 
> I guess if you were tired of mowing, you could find a farmer with a crop sprayer. Just round up the whole lawn.



Stuff grows back to fast if you burn it. Plus I may loose my 30 acres of woods and house ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Spray it on a hot day and it won't run off. Hour to two later it'll be dry and there.
> 
> Back pack all day long.. but a good one is north of $80 last year. I have two of the 2.5 gallon hand sprayers for degreaser and house cleaning. I love the back pack for weed control.



I got this back pack sprayer for 57.00 delivered off flea bay. Don't get a HF one,junk !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Disclaimer from the weed killer
> 
> •Avoid contact of herbicide with foliage, green stems, exposed non-woody roots or fruit of crops, desirable plants and trees, because severe injury or destruction may result.



:bringit: I thought that was the intent.... 

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> John, what about a tiger torch/roofing torch/pear burner/weed burner? Could work well. Or find an army surplus flame thrower.
> 
> I guess if you were tired of mowing, you could find a farmer with a crop sprayer. Just round up the whole lawn.



Like John said, just isn't as permanent as you'd like. My old neighbor burned his driveway weeds almost every other week. I spray 3-4 times a year and that's it...


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> :bringit: I thought that was the intent....
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



me too. some people are WAY too careful


----------



## tbone75

This sprayer I got is a chapin. Looks well made ?


----------



## IEL

Good point on the torch, I had forgot he results I had burning around the garden. It killed the broad leaf weeds for a while, but the grass was back within a week. Not sure how I forgot that?


You could probably build a spray boom without too much trouble. Find some cheap sprayer nozzles and some iron pipe. Make it a hitch mount for mower or truck. Add a 12 volt pump, and that could work real well. You mighr be able to find a used spray boom cheap somewhere? I know when my uncle got his place, he found about 10 sections in the machine shed


----------



## tbone75

Going to go get a hot water tank today,I think ? LOL Sold plenty of saws ! LOL

Talked the OL out of redoing the other bathroom till Mom goes back to Fla. We need 2 bathrooms to bad till then !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Chapin and Solo are the two brands that seem to last the longest around here at the office. We go through ~3-4 / week spraying fuel oil on asphalt tools to keep the asphalt from sticking to everything from tires to truck beds to shovels.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Good point on the torch, I had forgot he results I had burning around the garden. It killed the broad leaf weeds for a while, but the grass was back within a week. Not sure how I forgot that?
> 
> 
> You could probably build a spray boom without too much trouble. Find some cheap sprayer nozzles and some iron pipe. Make it a hitch mount for mower or truck. Add a 12 volt pump, and that could work real well. You mighr be able to find a used spray boom cheap somewhere? I know when my uncle got his place, he found about 10 sections in the machine shed



I have most of the stuff to build one. But I don't need to spray that much. LOL Water tank and pump out of this camper would work.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Going to go get a hot water tank today,I think ? LOL Sold plenty of saws ! LOL
> 
> Talked the OL out of redoing the other bathroom till Mom goes back to Fla. We need 2 bathrooms to bad till then !



That's a win for you there buddy!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Chapin and Solo are the two brands that seem to last the longest around here at the office. We go through ~3-4 / week spraying fuel oil on asphalt tools to keep the asphalt from sticking to everything from tires to truck beds to shovels.



Seen the Solo too,it cost more. LOL


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> I have most of the stuff to build one. But I don't need to spray that much. LOL Water tank and pump out of this camper would work.



Maybe sparky needs one for his drive way?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's a win for you there buddy!



Least put it off till I have less to do outside ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Seen the Solo too,it cost more. LOL



They are very spendy but I got tired of the cheap sprayers I had before. I also can get the rebuild kits local for the Solo so when I replaced the cheap first one.. I went for what I knew was serviceable.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Least put it off till I have less to do outside ! LOL



When I get done with this kitchen I'm not doing another thing in the house until I get the 55EV gone and build my 288 and 372. That will round out my work fleet of saws and get them out of boxes all over the place. Then I can focus on Gravely stuff and keep the MiniMacs for the winter when I need a reason to drink and keep warm!:msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

IEL said:


> Maybe sparky needs one for his drive way?



the drive way isnt that long...


----------



## tbone75

Brunch and cotton candy time ! May get moving after that ? My days don't start till after noon ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Down right hot out there ! And I like it just fine ! LOL

Forgot I have my truck window to fix ! Need to look that up,not sure how it goes together ? The Vette was the easiest window motor I ever put in ! Really amazed me !  Nothing else on one is easy to get to !


----------



## jimdad07

Easy day today, watching a fire alarm guy work all day and then an 1 1/2 hour drive home.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Easy day today, watching a fire alarm guy work all day and then an 1 1/2 hour drive home.



Good for a Fri.


----------



## tbone75

I see the pit bull down there , wonder if he got rained out ?


----------



## farrell

Afternoon fellas!

Mowed the yard while workin on my tan

Another chuck failed to leave the yard thanks to the OL 

12hrs pushin buttons tonight

Not sure what's on tap for tomorrow yet


----------



## IEL

Last exam of the year today. English. I got like 90% on the practice exam? Shouldnt be too bad.

Birthday tomorrow! Hopefuly goingnto have my driving license in a few weeks.


----------



## little possum

While the cats away the mice will play? Boss was off today. So guess what... Call it a early weekend hahaha


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> Last exam of the year today. English. I got like 90% on the practice exam? Shouldnt be too bad.
> 
> Birthday tomorrow! Hopefuly goingnto have my driving license in a few weeks.



Good luck on the exam and have fun with the drivers license! A whole new world of freedoms. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## jimdad07

little possum said:


> While the cats away the mice will play? Boss was off today. So guess what... Call it a early weekend hahaha



You are my hero, I am in awe! Same deal here today.


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !










:byebye:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Slackers !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :byebye:



No need for name callin:msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> While the cats away the mice will play? Boss was off today. So guess what... Call it a early weekend hahaha



damn, between you and Jimmy, im amazed ANYTHING gets done. Slackers....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> the drive way isnt that long...



I liked so I could unlike that Sparky. Another tool and you don't want it?! Are you feeling alright? :confused2:


----------



## little possum

Ive been running the Do-all and the Ellis at work for 3 days. Everything is finally cut, deburred, and waiting to be keyed, welded, or drilled and tapped. And stacked all the pipe and shafts in the rack that came in. Most everybody else was leaving, so I figured why not. Wasnt much gonna get done no way. Was gonna work on the bota, but you see where I am  And cant use the excuse about it being hot cause the A/C is on in the shop.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Ive been running the Do-all and the Ellis at work for 3 days. Everything is finally cut, deburred, and waiting to be keyed, welded, or drilled and tapped. And stacked all the pipe and shafts in the rack that came in. Most everybody else was leaving, so I figured why not. Wasnt much gonna get done no way. Was gonna work on the bota, but you see where I am  And cant use the excuse about it being hot cause the A/C is on in the shop.



A/C in the shop ! You got it made !



Slacker !


----------



## IEL

This whole site is dead this morning. Hey john, have you been eating beans again? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## sefh3

Hey Everyone.
Hope things are going good for you all.
I'm been extremely busy with this kids this year.
Softball and baseball are both very time consuming.
What's a chainsaw?????? I have seem to forgot what they look like.


----------



## roncoinc

Bestest weed killer .. " agent orange " ,, last for years and you dont have to worry about pesky off spring >


----------



## roncoinc

Had to hire somebody to help with yardwark.

seems i have gotten so far behind there is NO way i can get caught up without help.
guy down on his luck with a GF and a kid and no car,,,asked for $8 an hour..
guy is self motivated,needs no supervision,very hard worker,,solves problems on his own,,etc..
I even supply beer and lunch,,today was BBQ hamburgers 
he even knows how to use a chainsaw so i had him take down a bunch of small stuff.
place is starting to look like a park around here 
going to try and find another few days of work for him to help him out..and to make MY place look better !!
hell,,for that rate i may find a couple WEEKS more for him !!
been paying him daily,,and always overpaying..........in cash,,no checks..


----------



## roncoinc

I ran a saw today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! . 

took down two good sized stumps,,,,one was thicker than my 24in blade..

used the 372 with the ported BB kit..........
man,,,,, i dont know WHAT i did to that but i would say by the feel of it ,,,,it cuts faster than my dolkita 84cc and the 394...and it's only 75cc . 
the 394 is a monster and the dolkita is a blast with the power but just something about that thing that just makes it sing,


----------



## little possum

A/C is the only way that Pop can get out there when its hot.. Since his heart attack the heat is no good for him. He can keep it down around or below 80 when its 100 out. But with no humidity in there makes a lot of difference. Definitely a slacker, tore more stuff off the bota, but cant get the front driveshaft off, lost one of the balls for the retaining ring, and have a hydraulic line being stubborn. So I quit to research the IPL. And I am going to shoot some skeet with the fellas this afternoon. 

Will be using a chainsaw tomorrow!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Bestest weed killer .. " agent orange " ,, last for years and you dont have to worry about pesky off spring >



Umm... Agent Orange's chemical make up is very similar to Pramitol 25E I am told.. it works GREAT! Only thing I count on for Kudzu



roncoinc said:


> Had to hire somebody to help with yardwark.
> 
> seems i have gotten so far behind there is NO way i can get caught up without help.
> guy down on his luck with a GF and a kid and no car,,,asked for $8 an hour..
> guy is self motivated,needs no supervision,very hard worker,,solves problems on his own,,etc..
> I even supply beer and lunch,,today was BBQ hamburgers
> he even knows how to use a chainsaw so i had him take down a bunch of small stuff.
> place is starting to look like a park around here
> going to try and find another few days of work for him to help him out..and to make MY place look better !!
> hell,,for that rate i may find a couple WEEKS more for him !!
> been paying him daily,,and always overpaying..........in cash,,no checks..



That's great and sounds like a win win for both of you!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

sefh3 said:


> Hey Everyone.
> Hope things are going good for you all.
> I'm been extremely busy with this kids this year.
> Softball and baseball are both very time consuming.
> What's a chainsaw?????? I have seem to forgot what they look like.



Funny how life happens isn't it? Saws are great at waiting though! 

Sent you a PM a few weeks back.. did you get it?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I see the pit bull down there , wonder if he got rained out ?


Nope just having lunch and checking up on you guys........and waiting to see when Ron drags home a Volvo wagon full of junk Jreds.....:msp_wub:


----------



## jimdad07

Sounds like the sunshine is finding us all busy. I got home and started doing some more gravely brush hogging. That Pro 12 is one helluva machine. I see Ron has some help, good deal. I would've just asked Dan to get out of the pool and help.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nope just having lunch and checking up on you guys........and waiting to see when Ron drags home a Volvo wagon full of junk Jreds.....:msp_wub:



Ron is working at improving his yard!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a very long day, got so much done that I have scared myself.


----------



## dancan

I'll have you know I have my NovaSycro 1 and 2 , 1 mile swin badge , Red Cross Lifeguard and such , I like the pool LOL 
At 8 $ an hour I'd be out there looking for work to keep him employed and me in a bit of beer money LOL
Agent Orange , stihl fighting about that up here , most Govs denied useing it up here ..........Till they got sued by someone who used the proper chemical name .....
Diesel mixed with Pramitol 25E and the torch while wet ....The Permanant Property Weed control solution 
Send the Bota up here , we'll figure it out without the AC runnin .


----------



## Cantdog

'Nuther bright, sunny, billable 8 hr day........got home and mowed the lawn...packing tools and supplies......heading to the island tomorrow....gonna get to the bottom of this Saab clutch issue tomorrow....pull the motor if that is what it takes...it'll either be fixed or I'll have a list of needs by tomorrow night.. Gotta mow the lawn out there and restring my outhaul first thing...when I was out last my three strand was down to two strand in one place...weather is supposed to be nice......miss working on the Seaway this weekend....but can make do with the outboard and it's 70 hosses like we did long before I bought the Seaway........not to bad/scary in the summer... OL only needs to take half the house for one overnight....and the med sized marine cooler.......any longer and the whole house has to come too......'bout the same on an MC road trip.....couldn't pull the load with less than 1200 cc (modified)......even then...sketchy...just enough power..if it wasn't for the torque of 'Merican old iron we'd be sunk.....


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry !
You start working on the new Husquee dealer building ???


----------



## IEL

And little update on the saws I'm getting tomorrow. He said there is a big red one and a big yellow one. And with this guy being into restoring old engines, and knowing saws, I know he doesn't mean a xl12 with a 24" bar. Sounds like muscle saws to me. 
He also is giving me a few extra bars, and some chains. He said he has some chains that he couldn't find today that are "real big and ugly, teeth almost an inch" that he will get me when he finds them. Sound like some real gems. Some of those chains are worth more than the saws.... Hopefully some 1/2 inch pitch chains?

He is also giving me one of his old HAM radio course books. That way I can start studying until the course is ran next. 
Real nice guy. They are opening the HAM radio station at the museum tomorrow, and he is building an improved version of the classic ribbon cutting for the opening. He is having it be a piece of radio cable, with a little bit of electronics attached so that when cut, every radio and display in the station lights up.


----------



## dancan

Hey Jimmy !
Just remembered , I've got a working top load Sony Beta machine that I could dust off ........


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !
> You start working on the new Husquee dealer building ???



OOOOOOOooooooo.......that could be problematic......to say the least....


----------



## dancan

Hey Ron , my daughter in Montreal is getting ready to celebrate the St. Jean Batiste long weekend .
I'd like to think that the 3 years of university life she has under her belt has prepared her well LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> OOOOOOOooooooo.......that could be problematic......to say the least....



I see no problem with it , I'm sure Jerry will have no problem , might be a language barrier with the building owners and the builders , maybe ...


----------



## tbone75

WOW ! Couple pages to catch up !

Been to Wally World & took the OL out eat at Long Horn Steak House. We both had WELL DONE steaks !  No pink allowed !!

Didn't get my truck window fixed,try again tomorrow ?

Now I gots to take the OL down over the hill to check berries.

Be back soon.


----------



## dancan

Geez Robin , I'm sorry , I misunderstood , I thot it was one of them Chineeze places that sold Husqueez but my wife informed me that it was one of them Chineeze places that sold food ..........again , my mistake .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> WOW !........
> Now I gots to take the OL down over the hill to check berries.
> 
> Be back soon.



That code or sumthin ???????


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> Geez Robin , I'm sorry , I misunderstood , I thot it was one of them Chineeze places that sold Husqueez but my wife informed me that it was one of them Chineeze places that sold food ..........again , my mistake .



I really should stop laughing at hooskee jokes...
Seeing as it looks like I will be getting hired at the local husky dealer... LOL


----------



## farrell

Sorry this is a lil off topic but.........

Anybody here ever painted any digi camo patterns?


----------



## dancan

Can't help with paint but know how to do camo with fiberglass work .


----------



## IEL

farrell said:


> Sorry this is a lil off topic but.........
> 
> Anybody here ever painted any digi camo patterns?



Is it possible to go off topic in this thread? I mean is there even a topic?


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Umm... Agent Orange's chemical make up is very similar to Pramitol 25E I am told.. it works GREAT! Only thing I count on for Kudzu
> 
> 
> 
> That's great and sounds like a win win for both of you!



Yeh but,,,,,,,,,,besides killing foliage the side affects of AO are the best part,,,well besides the cancer thing,,,,not having any kid's is a plus ! LOL !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Nope just having lunch and checking up on you guys........and waiting to see when Ron drags home a Volvo wagon full of junk Jreds.....:msp_wub:




Dont havta bring any home,,got a bunch of them junkers in the shed now !!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Sounds like the sunshine is finding us all busy. I got home and started doing some more gravely brush hogging. That Pro 12 is one helluva machine. I see Ron has some help, good deal. I would've just asked Dan to get out of the pool and help.



Silly nadian has all he can do to keep from drowning in the pool !! 

sometimes when he's sober he can be a tad usefull tho


----------



## dancan

No fear of downing here , I only have to stand up in 4' of water ............


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been a very long day, got so much done that I have scared myself.



Well,,,knowing nadians,,,,,after four hours in a row of work it takes another four hours of recovery and another couple hours to recoup from that ,and another hour or so to get settled down from the excitment ,,yeh,,makes for a long day !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'll have you know I have my NovaSycro 1 and 2 , 1 mile swin badge , Red Cross Lifeguard and such , I like the pool LOL
> At 8 $ an hour I'd be out there looking for work to keep him employed and me in a bit of beer money LOL
> Agent Orange , stihl fighting about that up here , most Govs denied useing it up here ..........Till they got sued by someone who used the proper chemical name .....
> Diesel mixed with Pramitol 25E and the torch while wet ....The Permanant Property Weed control solution
> Send the Bota up here , we'll figure it out without the AC runnin .



They caint deny AO with me,,,,got pix of me and friends sitting on empty barells of it doing thai stick 
oh,,,,the good old days,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..................................


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,knowing nadians,,,,,after four hours in a row of work it takes another four hours of recovery and another couple hours to recoup from that ,and another hour or so to get settled down from the excitment ,,yeh,,makes for a long day !!



Yeah,..only 12 hrs today, from 7 am to 7 pm, no lunch or coffee breaks straight through except one pee break.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey Ron , my daughter in Montreal is getting ready to celebrate the St. Jean Batiste long weekend .
> I'd like to think that the 3 years of university life she has under her belt has prepared her well LOL



for some reason down here it's " st. jean DE bastiste "' ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Chinese building owner says he cannot stand no stink. Therefore he can`t sell Husquees. There will be a grease trap on one line that will need monthly cleaning and a filter trap on the main sanitary sewer that will need to be removed and cleaned once each year. Owner says he can`t stand no stink so he will hire a plumber at a cost of $300. per trip to clean the filters.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..only 12 hrs today, from 7 am to 7 pm, no lunch or coffee breaks straight through except one pee break.....LOL



Yup,,,,,ok,,sure...........

not bad for somebody in thier 80's for sure.....

we dont ussually count being AWAKE for 12 hrs ,, butt,,,for somebody YOUR age staying lucid that amount of time i'm sure could be called WORK !! LOL !!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,i been awake for over 12 hrs now and comprehension is failing,,,,......
so,,,,,,
uh.....
well....
hhhhmmmmmmmmmmm.......

TIME !!!!!!!!! 
( tm. reg. )
any violations of TM will be reporter to moderatrors !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well,,i been awake for over 12 hrs now and comprehension is failing,,,,......
> so,,,,,,
> uh.....
> well....
> hhhhmmmmmmmmmmm.......
> 
> TIME !!!!!!!!!
> ( tm. reg. )
> any violations of TM will be reporter to moderatrors !



I can help you with that....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can help you with that....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Berries look like chit ? Had plenty of rain ?

Got back up the hill in my truck,window decided to go back up ? LOL No good , guessing bad connection some where ? Typical Ferd ! :msp_razz:


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> I really should stop laughing at hooskee jokes...
> Seeing as it looks like I will be getting hired at the local husky dealer... LOL



That is cool. Congrats on that.


----------



## IEL

I just realized something. As of tomorrow, I will have got 4 saws this week. Best I have ever done. 
More than I got all last year...


----------



## IEL

BigDaddyR said:


> That is cool. Congrats on that.



It will be another week or two before I know for sure, but baised on what he was saying last time I talked to him, I think my chances are pretty good.


----------



## tbone75

Time !!









For what ???


----------



## IEL

Slackers... 
I have a feeling I will be up all night wondering what the red and the yellow saws could be... Iel? homie? mac? Jonsereds? Titan? Pioneer? A stihl someone rattle canned?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well the 7900 fired right up and sounds good. .023" with no base gasket. Quickly found that someone had been into the oil pump and tore off the oil pump line and stole the bar plate. Any good site sponsors to call? 




Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Should point out that running a saw with no oil line to the bar makes a filthy mess in a matter of seconds!



Jimmy


----------



## dancan

ZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZ .................What's that you say ???? You don't like the neighbor's Huskee and you want to call Robin's dog ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> ZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZ .................What's that you say ???? You don't like the neighbor's Huskee and you want to call Robin's dog ?




He's ZZZZZzzzzzleeping.....Stihl........th' ZZZZzzzlacker......him and the Costa Rican rat dog are curled up together on the foot of my bed.......


----------



## dancan

Don't you have an Island to paddle to ?


----------



## roncoinc

ZZzzzzzzzzzz................

.........................ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...................

scritch,,,,,,scratch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scritch.................

mumble,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,grumble......................

COFFEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hay , LP !
I worked on muh Bota yesterday , got the backhoe fixed , I can now dig some deep holes to bury stink LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> I just realized something. As of tomorrow, I will have got 4 saws this week. Best I have ever done.
> More than I got all last year...



If you stay around here you will soon be picking them up by the truckload. I stopped buying saws 2 years ago but they still continue to keep showing up, had to find a place for 5 more just last evening. Just wedged them into the storage shed and quickly slammed the door ,....note to ones self,...be very careful next time the door is opened.....crash!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hay , LP !
> I worked on muh Bota yesterday , got the backhoe fixed , I can now dig some deep holes to bury stink LOL



Maybe you can clean the filters for the Chinese guy......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Don't you have an Island to paddle to ?



I be paddling up the lake today for trip #2 to the camp for this year, looks like a good day to be up there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hay , LP !
> I worked on muh Bota yesterday , got the backhoe fixed , I can now dig some deep holes to bury stink LOL



Cylinder seals holding?


----------



## dancan

Nah , sounds like a job for the honey suckers LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Nah , sounds like a job for the honey suckers LOL



Good money for just 15-20 mins work, real close to you....LOL
Husquee owners would not mind the smell!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cylinder seals holding?



That stuff seems fine , the end caps on the swing cylinder broke at the boss that the chain gets pinned in .
280$ per cap here in Dart. 200$ in Truro per cap for the same part .
I also had to get some chain repair parts at P Auto to fix a couple of bent links .


----------



## little possum

Mine just has the 60" mid mount mower and 3 point hitch. But for the $ invested, I could probably splurge for a loader and still be happy hahahaha. Well not real happy cause the 3K$ is a bit of change. But hopefully the IH454 will be fixed relatively soon and I can get the loader put on it. Dad does have a backhoe for his tractor, just gotta do some work on the cylinders.

Taught some newbies how to shoot skeet, and had a girl ringing .22s off a ram at 20 yards from my S&W revolver and the Ruger MarkII.


----------



## IEL

Morning slackers.

Good weekend ahead. Today I'm spending the day at the museum. HAM radio club event today. Between that, my new saws, and looking around the junk piles for parts, it should be a good day. Nice way to spend my birthday. Heck of a lot more enjoyable for me than a party... Tomorrow I am at a car show swap meet. Might get more saws? I got my pioneer 450 there a few years back?


----------



## dancan

I might poke around today at a few yard sails today , I'm trying to find some left handed metric axes .


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> I might poke around today at a few yard sails today , I'm trying to find some left handed metric axes .



I'm still looking for that left handed screwdriver set... Everyone I ask gives me a blank stare? :msp_confused:
One guy tried to sell me a metric pipe wrench, but I was a little suspicious...


----------



## dancan

Metric pipe wrenches are usually labeled .....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Gmorning slakizens. Dump run for trash already done today. Picked up the 4 way splitter attachment for the new splitter from TSC. have a lot of 1/4'd wood I'm hoping it will make faster. Time to start splitting and clean up the yard. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> Morning slackers.
> 
> Good weekend ahead. Today I'm spending the day at the museum. HAM radio club event today. Between that, my new saws, and looking around the junk piles for parts, it should be a good day. Nice way to spend my birthday. Heck of a lot more enjoyable for me than a party... Tomorrow I am at a car show swap meet. Might get more saws? I got my pioneer 450 there a few years back?



Happy Bday man. Hopefully you have a. Great day! Find yourself a nice sweet thang and take her out for some pie tonight. 




Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you stay around here you will soon be picking them up by the truckload. I stopped buying saws 2 years ago but they still continue to keep showing up, had to find a place for 5 more just last evening. Just wedged them into the storage shed and quickly slammed the door ,....note to ones self,...be very careful next time the door is opened.....crash!!



I've kept my eye out. No great deals yet. Working on fixing the ones I have and then I'll look a little harder. Still looking though. 

Took a page out of Tbones book and have the wife looking at yard sales. No luck on that front yet though. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

Rick , you sendin that boy down the path of doom ?????
Happy birthday Geoff !!!!


----------



## jimdad07

I might fire up the Dolmars today, looks like more rain too...


----------



## IEL

Thanks guys! Finally 16, I can get my L drivers license. (can drive with a fully licensed person in car) I hope to write the test in a week or two.


Another cool thing I'm doing. The museum has several iel beavers (world's first one man chainsaw) and I'm going to try and get one going. It's seazed now, so I'm going to block the ports, and soak it with some foodservice/industrial penatrating oil labled "industrial use only, not for home use or resale" Not sure how their shop got it? Sure works well though. Let it soak the day with that, then before I leave fill it with diesel, and let it soak the week. Each week stick a dowel in the spark plug hole and tap it a bit. Hopefully in a month or two I will have it freed up. It will still be their's, but seeing as I'm the only saw guy there,I could run it whenever I want.
It will be a cool project. I will get some pictures today for you guys.

The guy I'm getting the saws from also has a 1970 international fire truck. Real cool machine, only 19,000 miles, mostly pump. Said he would be selling it in a few years? For $9000 I might have to get it... LOL. By then I would be doing my apprenticeship as a diesel mechanic, might be able to afford it? Less than most used pickups... Gets 8mpg!


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Rick , you sendin that boy down the path of doom ?????
> Happy birthday Geoff !!!!



Nothing wrong with having pie with a nice young lady. 




Sent on the fly.


----------



## dooby

IEL said:


> Thanks guys! Finally 16, I can get my L drivers license. (can drive with a fully licensed person in car) I hope to write the test in a week or two.
> 
> 
> Another cool thing I'm doing. The museum has several iel beavers (world's first one man chainsaw) and I'm going to try and get one going. It's seazed now, so I'm going to block the ports, and soak it with some foodservice/industrial penatrating oil labled "industrial use only, not for home use or resale" Not sure how their shop got it? Sure works well though. Let it soak the day with that, then before I leave fill it with diesel, and let it soak the week. Each week stick a dowel in the spark plug hole and tap it a bit. Hopefully in a month or two I will have it freed up. It will still be their's, but seeing as I'm the only saw guy there,I could run it whenever I want.
> It will be a cool project. I will get some pictures today for you guys.
> 
> The guy I'm getting the saws from also has a 1970 international fire truck. Real cool machine, only 19,000 miles, mostly pump. Said he would be selling it in a few years? For $9000 I might have to get it... LOL. By then I would be doing my apprenticeship as a diesel mechanic, might be able to afford it? Less than most used pickups... Gets 8mpg!



It sure is good to see a motivated youngster on here! You already know what you want to do. AMAZING!!!!! and as a fellow lover of saws I support you.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> I've kept my eye out. No great deals yet. Working on fixing the ones I have and then I'll look a little harder. Still looking though.
> 
> Took a page out of Tbones book and have the wife looking at yard sales. No luck on that front yet though.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Got her out looking again today ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Looks like I will have to mow today. Put it off for a couple days ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Slaker !!!
I already run 2 tanks through the trimmer , now on the way out for icecream to replace them lost calories LOL


----------



## tbone75

Small chance of rain today. Not to likely it will. Want to try out the new sprayer today too ! Got some ortho stuff that mixes 2oz to the gal. 38.00 a gal.
If it works,that will be cheap !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Slaker !!!
> I already run 2 tanks through the trimmer , now on the way out for icecream to replace them lost calories LOL



I only trim a couple times a year. LOL Going to be much easier now with the back pack sprayer ! I hope ?

Going to do some serious trimming today ! LOL If and when I get off my flippy cap ? To much running yesterday !


----------



## AU_K2500

Back from Blowes. Got all our painting supplies plus paint for the master, bathroom, and kitchen. Not as bad as I thought it would be. 

Now its off the the storage unit for some saw work!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Back from Blowes. Got all our painting supplies plus paint for the master, bathroom, and kitchen. Not as bad as I thought it would be.
> 
> Now its off the the storage unit for some saw work!



5 more days ?


----------



## tbone75

Mowing break , kinda hot out there. 93 in the shade. LOL Be a good day to kill weeds !

Seems a little hot already ? I stihl like it !


----------



## jimdad07

Running the 6400 today cutting shagbark, what a saw. I have my big "mitre" box full of small stuff waiting for the 9010 with the 28" bar. Nothing like cutting a half cord with two cut.

Happy birthday Geoff, hope you have a good day. You've got some good qualities for a guy your age, try to keep them.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Running the 6400 today cutting shagbark, what a saw. I have my big "mitre" box full of small stuff waiting for the 9010 with the 28" bar. Nothing like cutting a half cord with two cut.
> 
> Happy birthday Geoff, hope you have a good day. You've got some good qualities for a guy your age, try to keep them.



You really need to put a BB kit on that 6400 ! And grind just a little. Makes a real beast of a saw !!

Ask Ron about them too !


----------



## Jon1212

Afternoon, Fellas.

My 18yr old son got his Mission call (letter) on Thursday, and he'll be spending 24 months in the Cincinnati Ohio Mission for our Church (LDS).


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Small chance of rain today. Not to likely it will. Want to try out the new sprayer today too ! Got some ortho stuff that mixes 2oz to the gal. 38.00 a gal.
> If it works,that will be cheap !



T, wear something over your nose and mouth! That stuff is deadly! Friend of mine died from cancer years ago using that stuff on the cranberry bogs!!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> You really need to put a BB kit on that 6400 ! And grind just a little. Makes a real beast of a saw !!
> 
> Ask Ron about them too !



I've got one with the 79cc Mahle P/C!! Incredible power!! Done before you know it!! 
Used it three days in a row last winter. One day right in the middle of that bad blizzard where we lost our power for a week! Cut up a monster Beech with it! Never skipped a beat!!!


----------



## little possum

Two pines down. Cabled it to the F350 for extra safety  Used the bow saw and give them a history lesson. Ported MS660 took down one of them. Buddy used his 359 for the first one. Setting him up with a full wrap on his 281 this week and gonna fix the chain brake. 

Pulled out the F250 with the ol K10. Dont send a boys toy to do a mans work  Ol 2wd diesel just dont go good hahaha.

Cleaned up and taking it easy, like all the time. Possum slug hahah. Tractor pull tonight. yeee haawwwww


----------



## tbone75

My second storange camper just came down the drive !


----------



## little possum

I turned our camper into a storage camper  I was supposed to put the Christmas decor up before it got hot.... Whoops


----------



## dancan

I aint no sulg Bahahahahahahahahahahaha Ha !!!!
I ate muh ice ceam  , had a Shipbuilders Hard cider after that cause it's hot , trouble shot the neighbors mower and figured out why it wouldn't run , had a Maibock , put gas in it and mowed muh lawn , had a Maibock and a kotten kandy light , put togrther a wood fired forege and tested it , had a Maibock and wathched the test go A#1 , tore out my neighbors ex boyfriend's fence , all the posts were set in ciment :msp_angry: got the Bota out to move all the posts , got a flat on the bota :msp_angry: so I'm havin anuther Maibock and lookin at the kotten kandy light 
This 7% 500 ml stuff is like what , 4 or 5 of your Merican beers ???


----------



## dancan

I forgot , I also put in anuther row of bush beans and some squash .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I aint no sulg Bahahahahahahahahahahaha Ha !!!!
> I ate muh ice ceam  , had a Shipbuilders Hard cider after that cause it's hot , trouble shot the neighbors mower and figured out why it wouldn't run , had a Maibock , put gas in it and mowed muh lawn , had a Maibock and a kotten kandy light , put togrther a wood fired forege and tested it , had a Maibock and wathched the test go A#1 , tore out my neighbors ex boyfriend's fence , all the posts were set in ciment :msp_angry: got the Bota out to move all the posts , got a flat on the bota :msp_angry: so I'm havin anuther Maibock and lookin at the kotten kandy light
> This 7% 500 ml stuff is like what , 4 or 5 of your Merican beers ???



Dunno where you get that " merican " beer thing from ??
Ah aint seen no nadian beer %10 like we got here !!
%7 is common here..


----------



## roncoinc

last trip out on the blue water my friend got me some sea clams,,not edible as they are BUT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
grind them up in the food processor,,add and egg and some good merican beer,,,pancake mix,,flour,,bread crumbs,,herbs and spices,etc....
deep fry and a little slice of heaven !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> last trip out on the blue water my friend got me some sea clams,,not edible as they are BUT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> grind them up in the food processor,,add and egg and some good merican beer,,,pancake mix,,flour,,bread crumbs,,herbs and spices,etc....
> deep fry and a little slice of heaven !!



May be good nuff to eat ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

My new camper is a real peach ! OLD ! LOL But it don't leak !!


----------



## tbone75

Need to gut it too , even has the bedding stihl in it ? LOL Least it aint wet and moldy ! Maybe a 20' camper ? And less to tear out !

Nephew just told me he can get me 4x4 -3/4" sheets of plywood and 4' 2x4s free ! Told him 2 truck loads should do it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Camper cost me big time ! Had to give up my old tin PBR sign ! LOL It came out of my favorite watering hole years ago. LOL No I didn't stihl it ! Bar tender gave it to me , along with a couple others they had in the basement. LOL


----------



## dancan

What kind of sea clams ????
We've got some that non Acadians won't eat because they don't know how LOL
The only Merican wee see up here is the Bud , Coors and Busch pizz lite or stuff I dare not try .....
I have a cousin in BC , I might try the Bud from there , maybe , they say it's pretty good ....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> last trip out on the blue water my friend got me some sea clams,,not edible as they are BUT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> grind them up in the food processor,,add and egg and some good merican beer,,,pancake mix,,flour,,bread crumbs,,herbs and spices,etc....
> deep fry and a little slice of heaven !!



Grind the raw ???
What herbs and spices ???

We had a local fellow years ago that used to run a small seafood take out , he had a clam burger called the CB Burger , never had anything that tasted like it , it was the best , musta been putin the hurt on the competition because the food inspectors soon paid him a visit and wanted to know what was in it .
"I have a potty mouth" was the answer and he took it of the menue .
Never have had it since


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Grind the raw ???
> What herbs and spices ???
> 
> We had a local fellow years ago that used to run a small seafood take out , he had a clam burger called the CB Burger , never had anything that tasted like it , it was the best , musta been putin the hurt on the competition because the food inspectors soon paid him a visit and wanted to know what was in it .
> "I have a potty mouth" was the answer and he took it of the menue .
> Never have had it since



I would guess cat ? CB Burger ? LOL


----------



## dancan

If cat was that good , Hmmmm ..........


----------



## dancan

Hey John !!!
The homemade forge on it's first test run .


----------



## AU_K2500

Got the SXLAO torn down and cleaned up. I've never worked on a saw this clean. Except for maybe the Farmsaw. Got it almost all back together just waiting on a carb kit. This suckers sure has a big gas tank!


----------



## IEL

Day could have not been any better. The two saws I got were aPM270 and a homie7-19. Also got the parts to build a Mcculloch two man.

Best part was that the museum put me in charge of saws. Basically that means I get to restore and look after almost 50 really old saws. Including 4 IEL beavers, 2 pioneer ABs , a diston da211, 5 hornets (1 man and two man), several big pm muscle saws including the pm 270 and 276, atleast 4 PM universals, several six cube Mcculloch, close to 6 IEL super pioneers, and a ton of other large felling saws, and atleast 10 two man's. 

Each even better part? They put aside a trailer to store all the restored saws, including my own collection. I can also have any of the saws come and go as I please, to work on or use. I could go in and take 3 IEL beavers for a month if I wanted. I can also take parts from any of the saws I need to. Basically, I got 50 vintage saws, and unlimited storage today. Even though they are technically still the museums, I am the only one who runs them or works on them, and I can take them whenever I want to for as long as I want to. They dont care where they are or what I do with them as long as they are there for events. Pretty sweet deal if you ask me.


----------



## IEL

wake up guys.... I was expecting a ton of "you suck " by now....


----------



## tbone75

Shouldn't have mowed the back yard! Hit a nasty bump,jarred the living chit out of me ! Could be a rough night.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> wake up guys.... I was expecting a ton of "you suck " by now....



Made out like a bandit !

Yep , you suck ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Camper pix. LOL Last pic is the crap I tore out of the first one,so far !


----------



## IEL

A real clean homelite xl103 there on a shelf. No historic value for a museum... I think it will join my firewood team. :msp_w00t: Go nicely with the super ez.

From now on, I will only be keeping my users here, all the collectors saws will be stored at the museum. My using team consists of a super ez, 034, farmsaw, husky 136, and I will add that xl103.

14 saws I don't have to have taking up space in my shop... The nice thing is I can borrow a 7.7 cube iel jb with a 48" bar whenever I need something real big cut.


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Hey John !!!
> The homemade forge on it's first test run .



That is pretty cool Dan, can't wait to see what you make.


----------



## IEL

Here is the find of the day. A really clean PM 270. It has two bars with chains not pictured. Free. Along with a homelite 7-19, scored :msp_sad:.
View attachment 301446


Also, I was just talking to my dad, and things just got even better. Once he heard I was planning to store my saws at the museum due to lack of space, he offered to build me a new shed for saws! Now I can keep all my classics here, and still have a literal barn full of saws to play with on the weekend! I dont think it is possible for a day to be any better than this.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Here is the find of the day. A really clean PM 270. It has two bars with chains not pictured. Free. Along with a homelite 7-19, scored :msp_sad:.
> View attachment 301446
> 
> 
> Also, I was just talking to my dad, and things just got even better. Once he heard I was planning to store my saws at the museum due to lack of space, he offered to build me a new shed for saws! Now I can keep all my classics here, and still have a literal barn full of saws to play with on the weekend! I dont think it is possible for a day to be any better than this.



Yep !

You double suck !


----------



## tbone75

All you slackers must be out whacking ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> wake up guys.... I was expecting a ton of "you suck " by now....



Suffering suckatude. You suck man! Sweet job.


----------



## little possum

You suck Geoff!!! Haha that better¿ congrats mang


----------



## tbone75

Dang bunch of SLACKERS !!


Wish I could sleep. :msp_unsure:


----------



## little possum

forecast: headache :] 100%


----------



## dancan

Slakerz and Sukerz , that's all I'm seein .......




Hey LP . YOU UP YET ?????


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Slakerz and Sukerz , that's all I'm seein .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey LP . YOU UP YET ?????



Not so loud ya flippin yahoo!!!!!

Hey Dan.


----------



## dancan

Sorry , didn't meen to wake anyone else .
I'll tone it down a bit .

Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Sorry , didn't meen to wake anyone else .
> I'll tone it down a bit .
> 
> Hey Rob !



Forge looks good. Not enough to weld but plenty for hammering 

Have fun.


----------



## dancan

I've got to get the fire thing going a little better definatley a learning curve , a fellow that has the store bought version gave me some tips , he says it'll weld just fine .
I'll need lots of time LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I've got to get the fire thing going a little better definatley a learning curve , a fellow that has the store bought version gave me some tips , he says it'll weld just fine .
> I'll need lots of time LOL



Going by color. 

Remember everything incandesces at the same temp. 

You can tell when something is too cool. 

Wood just burns away SO fast. Coal/coke is just more even. 

Gas is like a booster in yours. 

Got to try that. 

And we got to get some burners built!!!!


----------



## dancan

Wood is free LOL
I've got plenty to learn before I get to welding temps , plenty LOL
Sure isn't much ash , burns wood very well and no smoke after it gets going .


----------



## little possum

up and at it! Well at least up. Weather man lied again. 

DK whats in store for today. Maybe a ride on the river later? Right now, time to find something to eat!


----------



## dancan

Sorry LP I ate all the breakfast , none left .


----------



## roncoinc

Now THAT was a nightmare !!

even in my dreams Dan shows up to give me a hard time 

last night he showed up with his wife,,6 ft tall buxom redhead..
then he started poking me in the chest,poke,poke,poke ....
i got mad and left..

wierd..


----------



## dancan

Bahahahahahahahaha Ha !


----------



## dancan

I sure wood like to meet that wife ......


----------



## IEL

Super sucker reporting for duty.
Car show swap meet today. Might get another saw?


----------



## AU_K2500

So who's coming by on Saturday to help me move for the 3rd time inna year? Getting sick and tired of moving. Will be very happy to stay in one place for a while.


----------



## IEL

You think you had a bad day?

View attachment 301474


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys. Yep its a late morning. LOL


----------



## dancan

Slug !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Slug !



Super Slugerator !


----------



## tbone75

Chance of T-Storms for the next week every evening ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## IEL

SLACKERS... We were on pqge two....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Chance of T-Storms for the next week every evening ! :msp_thumbdn:



There's some pain waitin to happen. 

Hey John !!!!


----------



## dancan

I sure hope John has his trailer park far enough from the house , the next thing you know a nader blows through and the Sparky ends up with free delivery , a trailer and saws LOL


----------



## IEL

Scored my third saw of the weekend! A real clean mcculloch 250, $50. My first pull over went fine, second locked up. I think some carbon came loose..... Pulling the jug tomorrow. Tillitson hl carb. I seem to have avoided the flatbacks so far? Hope to get it running tomorrow. The (literally) 40 year old gas was a nice bonus. I must have close to a gallon of vintage mixed gas now? Good for cleaning parts.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> There's some pain waitin to happen.
> 
> Hey John !!!!



Yep , it let me know this morning ! Took me till 1pm to get off my flippy cap ! Then I went and sprayed 8gal. of weed killer !  Says long as it drys first before rain it works. Just had to try that thing out ! LOL 
Didn't seem to bother my back any,shoulders didn't like it. LOL Have to pump it more than I expected,but it does work. It will shoot a stream a long ways ! Good to get them dang briar patches !
Very humid out there,even my undies is soaked ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Scored my third saw of the weekend! A real clean mcculloch 250, $50. My first pull over went fine, second locked up. I think some carbon came loose..... Pulling the jug tomorrow. Tillitson hl carb. I seem to have avoided the flatbacks so far? Hope to get it running tomorrow. The (literally) 40 year old gas was a nice bonus. I must have close to a gallon of vintage mixed gas now? Good for cleaning parts.



They found a sucker ! Got you with a danged ol Mac !


----------



## jimdad07

Macs carry herpes...


----------



## IEL

tonight would be a good night for randymac to drop in... LOL

Next thing I know, you two will be calling my saws McCinderblocks...


----------



## roncoinc

jerry more famouse than i thought !! LOL !!


----------



## IEL

You slackers better not be sleeping already...... 

Or has john been eating beans again....:fart:


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> jerry more famouse than i thought !! LOL !!



Pretty good stuff for as cheap as it is. Sadly I only got turned on to jerry a few years ago.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I've got to get the fire thing going a little better definatley a learning curve , a fellow that has the store bought version gave me some tips , he says it'll weld just fine .
> I'll need lots of time LOL



Blower.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> jerry more famouse than i thought !! LOL !!



We own a distillery.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> We own a distillery.



I see what you did there.....


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I see what you did there.....



What he did ??


----------



## tbone75

Killing all them weeds wore me out ! The sun didn't help !

Took a nap. :msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> jerry more famouse than i thought !! LOL !!



Hmmmm , not much left in that bottle .
What do you guys mix it with ???


----------



## tbone75

Bought another grinder thingy for 37.00 ! Flea bay ! LOL No need fer it , just trading stock. No idea how good it is ? Looks like one of them 150.00 models ? Says it works with box. Just wait and see ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Killing all them weeds wore me out ! The sun didn't help !
> 
> Took a nap. :msp_smile:



Yeh,,tuff day for me too..........

holding down a lawn chair on the deck under the umbrella next to the pool while trying to keep beer from getting warm aint easy !!

then the mandatory pool water temp check every hour or so involving full body immersion was a real beach 

stihl warm here,,80+ ,,time for a water temp check 

all this going to wear me out !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmmm , not much left in that bottle .
> What do you guys mix it with ???



Cola


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> .......
> Took a nap. :msp_smile:



Slaker !!!!! While you were nappin I put about 140 miles on my car .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,tuff day for me too..........
> 
> holding down a lawn chair on the deck under the umbrella next to the pool while trying to keep beer from getting warm aint easy !!
> 
> then the mandatory pool water temp check every hour or so involving full body immersion was a real beach
> 
> stihl warm here,,80+ ,,time for a water temp check
> 
> all this going to wear me out !!



Don't over do it Ron ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Slaker !!!!! While you were nappin I put about 140 miles on my car .



That be all yer fault ! :msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hmmmm , not much left in that bottle .
> What do you guys mix it with ???



Well,,being cheaper by the gallon than nadian gasoline we DONT use that,,but it stihl taste like it !! LOL !!!

mix ?? hhhmmm,,,,,,,, i dont know if i would mix it with anything !! wouldnt want to ruin the taste of the mix !! 

i just use it for starting the BBQ


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmmm , not much left in that bottle .
> What do you guys mix it with ???



I like the non spiced way better. That chit is too sweet !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Cola



What kinda Cola ???? You know that Coke and Peepsi is like Stihl and Husquee LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Slaker !!!!! While you were nappin I put about 140 miles on my car .



Drive across the province ??


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Drive across the province ??



I don't think it's that wide LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,being cheaper by the gallon than nadian gasoline we DONT use that,,but it stihl taste like it !! LOL !!!
> 
> mix ?? hhhmmm,,,,,,,, i dont know if i would mix it with anything !! wouldnt want to ruin the taste of the mix !!
> 
> i just use it for starting the BBQ



Cheap azz won't get the good stuff !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What kinda Cola ???? You know that Coke and Peepsi is like Stihl and Husquee LOL



Coke be better,Pepsi is too sweet fer it.


----------



## tbone75

I don't always drink cola , but when I do its Pepsi.


----------



## tbone75

Wonder how the Chicken Picken SUUB is coming along ?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Well,,being cheaper by the gallon than nadian gasoline we DONT use that,,but it stihl taste like it !! LOL !!!
> 
> mix ?? hhhmmm,,,,,,,, i dont know if i would mix it with anything !! wouldnt want to ruin the taste of the mix !!
> 
> i just use it for starting the BBQ



I've not found a "Spiced" beverage that I liked yet , I'll take your advice on that one and put that one on the "Do not try" list .



tbone75 said:


> I don't always drink cola , but when I do its Pepsi.



Said by the worlds most slugish man ......


----------



## dancan

Robin called , he's gonna be late , said sumthin bout rowin gainst the tide .....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I've not found a "Spiced" beverage that I liked yet , I'll take your advice on that one and put that one on the "Do not try" list .
> 
> 
> 
> Said by the worlds most slugish man ......



You be right ! This morning I had a snail pass me !


----------



## dancan

I think the Ole Biscuit is gonna put a prop and shaft on his favorite 5xx saw to power his canoe .


----------



## tbone75

Storm warnings are starting, S.W. of me right now.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I think the Ole Biscuit is gonna put a prop and shaft on his favorite 5xx saw to power his canoe .



Yer busted !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> jerry more famouse than i thought !! LOL !!



Awrite!!! Where's the rest of the bottle????.....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Awrite!!! Where's the rest of the bottle????.....



He did say he used it to start the barby ...... Must have watered down propane in NH ???


----------



## Cantdog

Had a successful weekend on the island.......Ol picked up Stevies Nisan pickup on the upper end of the island and met me and the dogs down at the harbor.....got stuff ashore and put away and headed back up the island in the truck....got to Stevies and he's already working on the Saab...took a couple hrs with both working on it..... .Lil' Saab is up and running.....not well but running non the less......me and Stevie got the clutch working...carb is in poor shape...runs but won't idle down.....idle air screw has zero effect...Solex kit is $85......new Weber is $180....the only thing is the Solex has antifreeze piped to it to run the "automatic" choke.....if I do the Weber I have to plug all that stuff and go with a manual choke....got a pretty good sized US cleaner coming soon..so probably do a kit and keep it stock. Made two trips down the island and back yesterday and today with it...not a working light on it, sketchy brakes...LOUD exhaust.....great header and two into one....brand new never exhausted through rear muffler.....but.......can't seem to see any pipe to connect the two...ain't a legal issue out there......no one inspects or registers cars or trucks out there....if u got the nutz....run it......gotta register yer boat though!!! Any way the lil bugger is stored at my brother's now......

Was goning to go up to my cousin's (remember the Lama lady??) and watch the hockey game last night.....got all cleaned up, fresh cloths some snacks and beverages in the cooler...headed up to the truck just before dark last night...hit the starter...wagged over a couple times and stopped...no starter?????.......got out, checked the bat terminals...nope.....got my flash light and started looking around......bat cable to the starter had metal fatigued right at the starter end...way down in there....right on the edge of dark.....the Mo Skeets appear....in force....I said ta 'ell with it and we listened to the game on the radio......just as well I didn't over exert muhself to go see 'em play....cause they certainly didn't exert themselves playin.....!!!!!! Saab was sitting right there....ready to roll..but not a light on her!! LOL!!

Fixed Stevies truck this morning.....had the stuff I needed right there.....generations of Scottish leftovers around....everything to good to throw away....might need that someday...not unusual on the island...not the breakdown or the fix....LOL!!


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> He did say he used it to start the barby ...... Must have watered down propane in NH ???



Either that or the gourmet smurf was smart enough to buy a REAL BBQ, the kind that uses charcoal.


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Had a successful weekend on the island.......Ol picked up Stevies Nisan pickup on the upper end of the island and met me and the dogs down at the harbor.....got stuff ashore and put away and headed back up the island in the truck....got to Stevies and he's already working on the Saab...took a couple hrs with both working on it..... .Lil' Saab is up and running.....not well but running non the less......me and Stevie got the clutch working...carb is in poor shape...runs but won't idle down.....idle air screw has zero effect...Solex kit is $85......new Weber is $180....the only thing is the Solex has antifreeze piped to it to run the "automatic" choke.....if I do the Weber I have to plug all that stuff and go with a manual choke....got a pretty good sized US cleaner coming soon..so probably do a kit and keep it stock. Made two trips down the island and back yesterday and today with it...not a working light on it, sketchy brakes...LOUD exhaust.....great header and two into one....brand new never exhausted through rear muffler.....but.......can't seem to see any pipe to connect the two...ain't a legal issue out there......no one inspects or registers cars or trucks out there....if u got the nutz....run it......gotta register yer boat though!!! Any way the lil bugger is stored at my brother's now......
> 
> Was goning to go up to my cousin's (remember the Lama lady??) and watch the hockey game last night.....got all cleaned up, fresh cloths some snacks and beverages in the cooler...headed up to the truck just before dark last night...hit the starter...wagged over a couple times and stopped...no starter?????.......got out, checked the bat terminals...nope.....got my flash light and started looking around......bat cable to the starter had metal fatigued right at the starter end...way down in there....right on the edge of dark.....the Mo Skeets appear....in force....I said ta 'ell with it and we listened to the game on the radio......just as well I didn't over exert muhself to go see 'em play....cause they certainly didn't exert themselves playin.....!!!!!! Saab was sitting right there....ready to roll..but not a light on her!! LOL!!
> 
> Fixed Stevies truck this morning.....had the stuff I needed right there.....generations of Scottish leftovers around....everything to good to throw away....might need that someday...not unusual on the island...not the breakdown or the fix....LOL!!




Have to come clean.......The Saab does have one light...........the "charge" light is on......idling my multi meter reads 13.65 volts at the battery........so the one light that works is wrong!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Have to come clean.......The Saab does have one light...........the "charge" light is on......idling my multi meter reads 13.65 volts at the battery........so the one light that works is wrong!!!



Yup,..you will always get 13+ volts but you need amps to charge a battery.


----------



## tbone75

Slackers again ! Sun. night and no one around ! 

Just got out of the stink remover , needed that bad !


----------



## IEL

Slackers....


I think my dad will be drooling over that big Canadien I got... Turns out the PM270 is his all time favourite saw? I have to get through these Macs before I tear down anything else..... I think 5 saws is a bit too many to have apart...


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Slackers....
> 
> 
> I think my dad will be drooling over that big Canadien I got... Turns out the PM270 is his all time favourite saw? I have to get through these Macs before I tear down anything else..... I think 5 saws is a bit too many to have apart...



Nah , I got 15 - 20 apart ! :msp_confused:


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup,..you will always get 13+ volts but you need amps to charge a battery.



Have an amp clamp to clip over the cable to see what kind of amps are running through it?


----------



## tbone75

Slug " TIME " 

Gonna put this big pain to bed ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Slug " TIME "
> 
> Gonna put this big pain to bed ! LOL



Night man! Hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Have an amp clamp to clip over the cable to see what kind of amps are running through it?



That or a gauge in the line between the alt and the battery positive connection. A grounded out alt will show reverse flow on a gauge but not on an amp clamp.


----------



## jimdad07

Glad you had a good weekend Robin. 

Been watching the tight rope walk, my wife's cousin was on the crew that strung the cable across the canyon. He says it's incredible.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slug " TIME "
> 
> Gonna put this big pain to bed ! LOL



Nite John.

Its 12:15 here and Time:


----------



## IEL

Night jerry.


Time for me too. Not even 8:30, but I want to get an early start on the saws. I have no idea how you guys can stay up so late..... Im a morning person.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Up early Robin. 

Say hey to Dan when he gets here.


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
That was Robin doin a walk by turnin the lights on to see what time it was as he was doin the dog dewatering thing ..... Not impressed by the dog's internal clock he was .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> That was Robin doin a walk by turnin the lights on to see what time it was as he was doin the dog dewatering thing ..... Not impressed by the dog's internal clock he was .



Naw...... heavy rain woke me up and reminded me of needed self-dewatering.......dog's stihl snoozing.....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup,..you will always get 13+ volts but you need amps to charge a battery.



Well..... you will if the alt is putting out....if it isn't you won't get any greater volt reading at the battery than 12.7V...which is full charge for a 12V lead acid battery at rest (at least 1 hr between any charge or discharge) However you are right in that I have no idea how much it's charging (in amps). But with 13.65v coming onto the battery at idle the charging system is producing power to the battery. With the modern "battery condition" gauges in cars and trucks all you read is volts too.....the actual amp gauge is a thing of the past these days....to bad too...I stihl prefer the amp gauges to idiot lights or volt meters.....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Up early Robin.
> 
> Say hey to Dan when he gets here.



Hey!!! Mornin Unc!!!


----------



## dancan

Does it have an external regulator ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Busy day yesterday. Got the new laminate floor in the kitchen, dining room, laundry, and pantry. Finally past the half way point of this project. All that is left is to paint the trim (crown, base, qtr round) and install all of it. I don't care what anyone says...real hardwood is still easiest to install. This stuff wasn't horrible but you have to be so delicate with it until it is installed. Ohh well...of to remove a parking lot.




Jimmy


----------



## dancan

sTHIL WAITING fOR THe sPiCE LIst foR thE CLaMS


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Does it have an external regulator ?



Yes


----------



## dancan

There , got rid of that Husquee powered kee board .
I'll get my mechanic to dust off the books for antique charging systems LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ladies. Bout to be a helluva week. Got to finish packing all the small stuff tonight. Final walk through with realtor tomorrow. Closing Wednesday morning followed by painting in the evening. More painting thursday then mowing and painting on Friday. And then Saturday we move the the big stuff with the 17' uhaul. Then Sunday I'll move my storage unit. By this time next week we will be in our new house with a painted bedroom, pantry (and shelves), and laundry.


----------



## BigDaddyR

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ladies. Bout to be a helluva week. Got to finish packing all the small stuff tonight. Final walk through with realtor tomorrow. Closing Wednesday morning followed by painting in the evening. More painting thursday then mowing and painting on Friday. And then Saturday we move the the big stuff with the 17' uhaul. Then Sunday I'll move my storage unit. By this time next week we will be in our new house with a painted bedroom, pantry (and shelves), and laundry.



Glad to see it all coming together for you. Nothing like it. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ladies. Bout to be a helluva week. Got to finish packing all the small stuff tonight. Final walk through with realtor tomorrow. Closing Wednesday morning followed by painting in the evening. More painting thursday then mowing and painting on Friday. And then Saturday we move the the big stuff with the 17' uhaul. Then Sunday I'll move my storage unit. By this time next week we will be in our new house with a painted bedroom, pantry (and shelves), and laundry.



It will be great once the dust settles ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ladies. Bout to be a helluva week. Got to finish packing all the small stuff tonight. Final walk through with realtor tomorrow. Closing Wednesday morning followed by painting in the evening. More painting thursday then mowing and painting on Friday. And then Saturday we move the the big stuff with the 17' uhaul. Then Sunday I'll move my storage unit. By this time next week we will be in our new house with a painted bedroom, pantry (and shelves), and laundry.



I could never imagine moving again..

been in same place since 1980,,lived three years in a camper while building this place.
moved in 1983.
30 yrs of accumilating !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I could never imagine moving again..
> 
> been in same place since 1980,,lived three years in a camper while building this place.
> moved in 1983.
> 30 yrs of accumilating !



And you like to accumulate ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I stihl think about moving , just not sure ? It would be a real beach !!


----------



## tbone75

No rain last night , 40% chance this afternoon again. Went N & S of me last night. 

Bet my weed killer works ! LOL May spray more today ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Im about to have a panic attack....

I just called the Gas company.....

They quoted what it would cost to fill my tank and do a "safety check"

they also told me that I have a 500 gallon tank.........

Breathe mark, Breathe


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Lets see if we can hit page 6500 today. No slacking allowed..... Anyone found guilty of slacking will be required to change the crank seals on 16 mini macs. :hmm3grin2orange: Oh yeah, and you have to be sober for that job. :msp_tongue:


----------



## IEL

Looks like EVERYONE is slacking...... Might not be able to find enough mini macs. :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Looks like EVERYONE is slacking...... Might not be able to find enough mini macs. :msp_mad:



Took the midget cat fer a walk. LOL Every day thing for me and the cat. LOL


----------



## IEL

Hmm seems the mini mac threat wasnt enough. How about having to pull the connecting rod off a skilsaw 1629 and reassemble the whole thing? That will make you wish you had a mini mac to work on... :hmm3grin2orange: They really are that bad.... My dad (phd in engineering) saw the ipl for the bearing design and started laughing. Said it was the worst designed thing he has ever seen in his life.

If you want an idea of how bad it would be, I can scan my ipl for them?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Hmm seems the mini mac threat wasnt enough. How about having to pull the connecting rod off a skilsaw 1629 and reassemble the whole thing? That will make you wish you had a mini mac to work on... :hmm3grin2orange: They really are that bad.... My dad (phd in engineering) saw the ipl for the bearing design and started laughing. Said it was the worst designed thing he has ever seen in his life.
> 
> If you want an idea of how bad it would be, I can scan my ipl for them?



Had one of them , gave it away. LOL Along with any and all mini-macs I end up with ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Slug lunch is over,may go do something ?


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Slug lunch is over,may go do something ?



You can have my Drs. apt this afternoon up in Boston!! Will only be about a 120 degrees in the shade. And no shade in Boston!!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> You can have my Drs. apt this afternoon up in Boston!! Will only be about a 120 degrees in the shade. And no shade in Boston!!



But that's not to say Boston ain't shady!!!!.........Hey Bobby!!!!


----------



## IEL

Got a good start on tearing the mac down. All the covers off and cleaned, main part blown clean. A little slug break before I pull every thing else off. Seems I have to pull the flywheel and split the case to remove the jug? McCulloch... LOL I think i will stretch this into a two day project....


----------



## roncoinc

cheeves said:


> You can have my Drs. apt this afternoon up in Boston!! Will only be about a 120 degrees in the shade. And no shade in Boston!!



There is along the Charles


----------



## AU_K2500

IEL said:


> Got a good start on tearing the mac down. All the covers off and cleaned, main part blown clean. A little slug break before I pull every thing else off. Seems I have to pull the flywheel and split the case to remove the jug? McCulloch... LOL I think i will stretch this into a two day project....



Its gotta be better than a Mcculloch 650 Timber bear.....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Its gotta be better than a Mcculloch 650 Timber bear.....



Stihl a Mac . YUK ! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Stihl a Mac . YUK ! :biggrinbounce2:



I GAVE my timber bear away. kind feel bad for the guy I gave it too....and I sold my only Mini-Mac. cany you believe that!? i SOLD it, as in someone gave me money in exchange for a mini-mac....I took it before he changed his mind!


----------



## IEL

AU_K2500 said:


> Its gotta be better than a Mcculloch 650 Timber bear.....



Im sure it is. I am only going to work with old macs, to keep the brand enjoyable. No interest in later ones? I dont like many saws after the 1970s? The 1980s had a few good ones (pioneer p-series, some stihls and huskys) But I like almost all the saws from the 1960s and earlier.


----------



## IEL

More slacking.... :msp_mad:

I had a nap, and some food. I am still too tired to work on a saw. (I feel I will miss something important and turn a nice saw into parts) I think I will make up some coffee. 

If this slacking keeps up, I might have to start shipping out skilsaw 1629s. :msp_sneaky:
So much for keeping it extra loud today.....


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,,pretty interesting..

as i mentioned before i hired some casual labor to help with the yard work..

he said he could work for the family but it was to far for him to commute..

his relatives own this co.. 

Welcome to Labonville Inc. (tm) -

he sez his name is pronounced la - BON - ville ..

he said next family GTG he would ask about getting me a discount but they are so tight dont count on it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,pretty interesting..
> 
> as i mentioned before i hired some casual labor to help with the yard work..
> 
> he said he could work for the family but it was to far for him to commute..
> 
> his relatives own this co..
> 
> Welcome to Labonville Inc. (tm) -
> 
> he sez his name is pronounced la - BON - ville ..
> 
> he said next family GTG he would ask about getting me a discount but they are so tight dont count on it



May pay him to move closer ?


----------



## tbone75

Just got back from a shopping trip the discount/junk store. LOL Got some new fishing line & shoes. LOL

Hope to do some fishing soon ?


----------



## tbone75

Gonna be a Grandpa again about Feb. 20th !!!!!!!!!!! #2 for the oldest !  First one is only bout 7 months old ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just got back from a shopping trip the discount/junk store. LOL Got some new fishing line & shoes. LOL
> 
> Hope to do some fishing soon ?



You going to be the bait?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You going to be the bait?



Fish aint dumb nuff fer that ! LOL Worms are better. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dry fly and streamers for me.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dry fly and streamers for me.



Grubs fer me. LOL Plastic ones and live for bass. Worms , shrimp , chicken liver for cats. Wax worms for blue gill.


----------



## tbone75

Plus anything else in the box ? LOL Rubber worms work good too ! Purple seems best around here. Minnows for crappy . LOL Just toss it all in and hope something grabs it ! LOL 
To late in the year for pike,won't eat them anyway ! Catfish,bass & blue gill this time of year is about it. 
There is a public fishing hole they stock trout in,but never caught any. They always let it out when there stocking ? All you do is use corn to catch them. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dry fly and streamers for me.



Yep , you suck ! :msp_sneaky:

Nothing like that around here !


----------



## IEL

Jerry, its funny you said I would be buying saws by the truckload soon. Yesterday, I got a lead on a literal truckload of pioneer 600 series, and late IELs. I got the guys number, and he said call him in a week or two. He also has some Macs he might sell. He has two titans that he is keeping. He said atleast 8 iel and pioneer saws, and 3 macs.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Gonna be a Grandpa again about Feb. 20th !!!!!!!!!!! #2 for the oldest !  First one is only bout 7 months old ! LOL



mebe ya otta have a talk and tell em what causes them thangs...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Im about to have a panic attack....
> 
> I just called the Gas company.....
> 
> They quoted what it would cost to fill my tank and do a "safety check"
> 
> they also told me that I have a 500 gallon tank.........
> 
> Breathe mark, Breathe



I'm guessing somewhere around $2k for that tank inspected and filled from empty....




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

yep,,had some tree killin goin round here today 

some real monsters by N.S. standards 

my old 70 yr old friend REALLY likes the little kita 

we did kill a couple larger ones,,but i only got this one pic ...









dont pay no tention to the Bb 372,,it was just so easy to put em down like a weedwhacker..


----------



## roncoinc

FINALLY finished cleaning out the last of the lobstah...

bout two lbs of meat here,,sells for $35 lb..

made a couple good samiches for supper


----------



## dancan

Hope the old saw score works out for you Geoff .
I don't think John would like them samiches , it's not well done and turned into rubber LOL
Hey Ron , you better be carefull where you get them lobstahs , they's crazy up here N.S. man shot, run over by boat in fishing dispute, documents say - Nova Scotia - CBC News .


----------



## dancan

Got detoured because of a 2 car collision on my way how , I cheated and took a route oposite of what the police were directing ......Came out right across from the pile up , how do you destroy 2 cars at maybe 20mph travelling in the same direction ????

Speakin of wrecks , hey Robin , do you have a wiring diagram of that 2 stroke Suub ???


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Got detoured because of a 2 car collision on my way how , I cheated and took a route oposite of what the police were directing ......Came out right across from the pile up , how do you destroy 2 cars at maybe 20mph travelling in the same direction ????
> 
> Speakin of wrecks , hey Robin , do you have a wiring diagram of that 2 stroke Suub ???



Not the two stroke.....though not to much different wiring I expect......this is a german (probably Stihl) V4 four stroke...second yr of production of the 4 strokes.....but yes I do have complete wiring schematics of the 95 (station wagon) and the 96 (sedan) either way a very simple wiring system. I believe the main problem was due to an engine compartment gasoline fire...and not so much burnt wiring as the corrosive contents of the fire extinguisher being left on stuff like the fuse block (Green) and other wiring junctions etc.. Just will need systematic cleaning and testing......


----------



## dancan

My mec said "Sound like it's grounding out somewhere or may have a bad winding in the alt , I need the schematic , is the regulator marked , was it a bright or dim light ??? Should be 14.3 to 14.5 with a meter"


----------



## tbone75

No rain yet ? Went ahead and watered everything,should rain now ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Haha I watered mine , forecast says 60% chance of showers ....... about the same chance of getting a Husquee to run for more than an hour .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> yep,,had some tree killin goin round here today
> 
> some real monsters by N.S. standards
> 
> my old 70 yr old friend REALLY likes the little kita
> 
> we did kill a couple larger ones,,but i only got this one pic ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont pay no tention to the Bb 372,,it was just so easy to put em down like a weedwhacker..



Fishing stories!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Haha I watered mine , forecast says 60% chance of showers ....... about the same chance of getting a Husquee to run for more than an hour .



Bout like getting a Steel whacker to stay running ! LOL Just had one come back I fixed a month ago ? Says he only used it twice.


----------



## tbone75

Just relocated a coon ! Little early for them to be out ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> My mec said "Sound like it's grounding out somewhere or may have a bad winding in the alt , I need the schematic , is the regulator marked , was it a bright or dim light ??? Should be 14.3 to 14.5 with a meter"



It will run up to 14.4 or so at a higher rpm than idle...13.65-13.80 at idle....full bright light...... I believe it to be charging the bat as the amount it has been started and run in the last couple months since I put the battery in it would surely have flattened it by now. It is an old points type regulator and I assume the issue is either in the circuit to the light or the set of points that initiate the light circuit is stuck.... Every circuit in the car will have to be inspected, chased and connections cleaned in order to troubleshoot any of it......as I said the fire extinguisher contents is very corrosive and is everywhere on the engine, engine compartment and wiring.....and that won't happen until it is ashore and can be pressure washed thoroughly. Though it only has 14,000 miles this is an old car that has lived nearly all it's life on an island that has never had a garage/service station/gas station or anyone with experience to work or perform service on it....It has many issues from exhaust to brakes to wiring to carb issues.....Don't get much for free...good solid body and interior...for me, those are the hardest to replace...It came with a number of new parts the judge just bought as he found them....one is a new solid state voltage regulator....only time will tell as to what it needs....but the wiring will need to be put in order first....


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Haha I watered mine , forecast says 60% chance of showers ....... about the same chance of getting a Husquee to run for more than an hour .



Mine never runs for an hour, its always hours unless it runs so fast all the woods cut in less time:thumb up:


Sent on the fly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## jimdad07

Mark I can walk you through a safety check of your gas equipment, jimmy has my number, you can get it from him if you want.

Ron those lobstahs look good. Already planning our Griswald family vacation for the fall into New England, looking forward to fresh lobstahs.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

Must be nice to sleep !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Must be nice to sleep !!



Sure would be....
Hey John !!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Rob !!!!!

Didn't think you might be around !


----------



## tbone75

Hows Uncle Mongo tonight ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Off work at 2. Had some stuff to do. 

Doing well enough. ;-))

Hope the same for you.


----------



## dancan

Mmmmm , dark Roast coffee .


----------



## tbone75

Mt Dew !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl can't sleep ! Ache all over.


----------



## dancan

The Dew has caffine in it now you know .....
Take 2 gravol and check back later .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Stihl can't sleep ! Ache all over.



Hmmm , ultimate slaker , cain't sleep today , I'll try tomorrow .....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. Another night on the couch as my lab wouldn't shut up. Two hours straight of him barking last night so I folded. Out of the crate he shuts right up.....this new trick has to stop.

Ugh...long day ahead. 




Jimmy


----------



## dancan

Bacon ......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Bacon ......



Where?




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

MMmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.....................

lobstah omlette for breakfast.
i'm done,been eating it for three days now,rest getting frozen..


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning crew! Hi ho off to work I go. Found a rear handle last night for my boss's saw with a working throttle cable. Don't have to rig it now! Hope to get it in the next few days and put it together for him. 

Talked to my local Hooski dealer and he'll warranty my decomp valve on my 365 so I can have that up and running. He is also getting the other parts I need like top cover screw I lost for it. Felt filters for the Mac 10-10a and 605PM I'm working on. Cleaned carbs and then I'll see if/how they run and diagnose from there as needed. 

Yay. Progress finally. Oh yeah and I get to do preventive maintenance on the cars and the new splitter this coming week. 

Have a great day SlaKiN!


Sent on the fly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Must be nice to sleep !!



If you worked as many hours as I do sleep comes automatically...:msp_wink:


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

My day looks to be stacking a small pile of fire wood, and finishing the teardown of the mac.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you worked as many hours as I do sleep comes automatically...:msp_wink:



Wouldn't mind a bit , if I could ! Just to many aches all night.


----------



## IEL

Slacking is evil......


----------



## IEL

More slacking.....
I have to go do some work, someone else will have to keep us up top.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl not going yet. LOL Hope to soon,got a whacker to fix, maybe ?


----------



## tbone75

Daughter just called , she had a miscarriage last night. Shes real upset,but could be for the best ? Doc said it usually means something was wrong. Real sucky day now.
May go see her this afternoon. See how shes feeling. May not want to see anyone ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Daughter just called , she had a miscarriage last night. Shes real upset,but could be for the best ? Doc said it usually means something was wrong. Real sucky day now.
> May go see her this afternoon. See how shes feeling. May not want to see anyone ?



Man that sucks. Sorry for you and her. Been through that with a GF years ago. It's tough. Good thing she has you to help her through it. How far along was she? Was this the baby expected in like March?


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Man that sucks. Sorry for you and her. Been through that with a GF years ago. It's tough. Good thing she has you to help her through it. How far along was she? Was this the baby expected in like March?
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Only about a month along,better now than later !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Only about a month along,better now than later !



Very sorry to hear john, but like you said, possibly for the best. Everything happens for a reason. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## IEL

A little tip here.
Be careful removing gaskets with a utility knife blade. 
My thumb will be OK, but it was bleeding like crazy... Couldnt really feel it though?


----------



## little possum

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning crew. Another night on the couch as my lab wouldn't shut up. Two hours straight of him barking last night so I folded. Out of the crate he shuts right up.....this new trick has to stop.
> 
> Ugh...long day ahead.
> 
> Jimmy


Tri-tronic time! or...


----------



## dancan

Sorry to hear John , I hope all is well .


----------



## IEL

So much for "no slacking"........
Wake up guys!
I have wood to stack.... :msp_angry:


----------



## AU_K2500

IEL said:


> So much for "no slacking"........
> Wake up guys!
> I have wood to stack.... :msp_angry:



Some of us have Jobs....where we do Work. Dont worry, Youll find out about those soon enough! 


Sorry for the profanity.


----------



## dancan

Who turned it up to "Melt" up here , 100 on the humidex , bleh .
The covers on them Expee saws are starting to bubble .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning crew. Another night on the couch as my lab wouldn't shut up. Two hours straight of him barking last night so I folded. Out of the crate he shuts right up.....this new trick has to stop.
> 
> Ugh...long day ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Read the label. Does it say "Doggie Downers" or "Puppy Uppers"??


----------



## IEL

Im too tired to be running a saw.... I had to get some firewood finished, so I got out my favourite little homelite. It was running perfect as always. Anyways, I caught myself making several errors, that I normally am very good about. (things like moving to the next cut with the chain still spinning, not paying attention to the tip) I was starting to think I should stop, when I snagged it on a limb, and threw a chain. Right then and there, I put the saw away, and left it for tomorrow. Not worth removing a limb to get some wood cut today. Good lesson on never running a saw when your too tired to pay attention. Glad I learned this without injury. I normally need to make the mistake and see a result of it in order to learn... Just putting it out there..


Time to marinade a pork loin. Sesame soya oven roast for dinner. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Daughter just called , she had a miscarriage last night. Shes real upset,but could be for the best ? Doc said it usually means something was wrong. Real sucky day now.
> May go see her this afternoon. See how shes feeling. May not want to see anyone ?



Very sorry to hear that bad news John, sure sucks but might have been for the better, something was not quite right and just not meant to be. Give her a hug from all of us.


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> So much for "no slacking"........
> Wake up guys!
> I have wood to stack.... :msp_angry:



Me too. Where the heck are you. Wifes cooking steaks before I go out and work after work. Guess I'll just have to eat yours:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Jimmy , throw the bacon in the back of the cage and crawl in , the puppy will follow .....


----------



## IEL

Has anyone got a complete mini mac powerhead around? I think it could be a handy little saw..... The only one I ever saw local was only part of a mini mac, and it was $35! :msp_confused: 
I bet you could cram the power head in a fairly small box... Shipping likely wouldnt be too bad?


Edit: I must have been drinking, I would never want a mini mac.... The homelite xl2 and poulan 25 would be far better options.....


----------



## dancan

Ron must be busy , fighting with "The Duck" for the pool LOL


----------



## dancan

John's got some minis , his fave .....


----------



## AU_K2500

IEL said:


> Has anyone got a complete mini mac powerhead around? I think it could be a handy little saw..... The only one I ever saw local was only part of a mini mac, and it was $35! :msp_confused:
> I bet you could cram the power head in a fairly small box... Shipping likely wouldnt be too bad?
> 
> 
> Edit: I must have been drinking, I would never want a mini mac.... The homelite xl2 and poulan 25 would be far better options.....



I know a guy that could set you up with mini macs for life....just say the word!


----------



## IEL

I have to say, I do like the small saws. Even with all my big ones, I grab the super ez 99% of the time. If shipping was $15, I might bite on a mini mac....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Time to go out and split some wood. Put the new splitter to work again and then some stacking. See if I can burn through a good bit of it tonight. May rounds to go and the another huge stack of rounds and 1/4'd wood.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron must be busy , fighting with "The Duck" for the pool LOL



Pool was up to 88 deg today !!!

DCD would nt go in,,,i tried to coax him 

he said it would cook his " goose : !! 

MMmmm,,,,,,, cooked nadian goose !


----------



## dancan

I went out and gots me anuther Stihl today 
Youse guys get anythin good ???


----------



## dancan

Ron ! Glad you showed up , I got some flank steak , what do I do with it ?


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> Ron ! Glad you showed up , I got some flank steak , what do I do with it ?



Not let john cook it....

Slice it so that the fibres are short. That makes it chewable. Flank steak is like lumber. If you rip it into strips its very tough. If you cross cut into thin strips its very breakable.

I like to marinade it with soya sauce, ginger, a little sesame oil, salt, and pepper.
Grill it to medium rare, and enjoy.


----------



## dancan

Thanks Geoff for the marinade idea .
I knew it was tough like shoe leather LOL
After John charcoal's the steak it should just crumble in your mouth , Mmmm , Mmmmm , good :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I went out and gots me anuther Stihl today
> Youse guys get anythin good ???



You bragging or complainin'????...........I know what I'd be doing....."bout the same as acquiring a 5XX Jonsereds....unawares...!!


----------



## dancan

Braggin LOL
"Newest Design" :msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

I even left the box and the instruction manual behind , didn't even need it because it was that improved over muh old one


----------



## dancan

And don't you have a canoe you should be fixin ???


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> And don't you have a canoe you should be fixin ???



He should have put one of his jred 49sp engines in it. Little mini inboard.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Braggin LOL
> "Newest Design" :msp_smile:




"Newest Design".......wuts that meen......comes with an air filter...or do you pay extra for that feature......that may not work so well......dunno jus askin.......only bought two motors new muhself.........a 49sp and the new mercruiser..other than I'm "used and abused" all the way....


----------



## dancan

Was way less then that spendy Mericrusier and no "Dry fit" "Refit" "Mock Up fit" "Test fit" "Hope it will fit" "Make it fit""It's gonna fit" required .


----------



## dancan

It fit right out of the box


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> It fit right out of the box




But wuths it fit....'nuther Stihl???? ya know.... that's inces............OK.........I'll be good.....the Seal made me do it.......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It fit right out of the box



They give ya a new hat didn't they !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> They give ya a new hat didn't they !



Yep they probably did.......Dan's a sucker for hats......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep they probably did.......Dan's a sucker for hats......



He keeps me well supplied.


----------



## tbone75

He could share with others too ! Even Ron shares !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He could share with others too ! Even Ron shares !



But Ron don`t like Stihl caps!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> But Ron don`t like Stihl caps!



Didn't like Echo either ! LOL But I do !


----------



## tbone75

Never mind , DanCan't send out a box even ! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> But Ron don`t like Stihl caps!



Sure he does ! Has one on a shelf all the time !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure he does ! Has one on a shelf all the time !



But he don`t like em.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> But he don`t like em.....LOL



Yep , they make great gifts for Ron ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep , they make great gifts for Ron ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I could send him another new one if his has gotten worn n frayed but that`s not likely.....LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> I went out and gots me anuther Stihl today
> Youse guys get anythin good ???



Don't get caught brewing any of that shine with that stihl now. Stihls not good for much else:msp_biggrin:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay so spill the beans, what did ya get?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> But Ron don`t like Stihl caps!



Ron's got a Stihl hat. 

Got it from Elvis. 

Wears it in the closet........er...shop I mean. 

Hey Ron.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Ron's got a Stihl hat.
> 
> Got it from Elvis.
> 
> Wears it in the closet........er...shop I mean.
> 
> Hey Ron.



Yeah, I remember when the Champ sent it to him, Ron is very proud of that ,hat.......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Do I hear snoring or is that an Echo)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))ZZZZZZZZZZZZ(((((((((((((((((((


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## IEL

I have some mac parts on the way from mrbowsaw, and hopefully I will be getting an engine from heimannm. By the time I am finished with that super55a, all that will be original is the gearbox, wrap handle, flywheel housing, carb, and gas tank.... The whole engine will be off a 1-70, and the rear handle and airbox cover off a s55...

With the 3:1 gearing and the low end grunt porting of the 1-70 engine, this saw should be a real torque monster.


----------



## dancan

I got a nice and comphy improved harness for my clearing saw , real comphy , fully adjustable and not too spendy LOL 

Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I got a nice and comphy improved harness for my clearing saw , real comphy , fully adjustable and not too spendy LOL
> 
> Hey Rob !



They do make it nice when running a long time. 

Hey Dan. !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning guys! Another day of meetings. I've had enough of these meetings, just let me build the dang project! Gotta love a government job....

Should be getting a new saw today if FedEx plays nice....we will see! 




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

Mmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....................

fresh ground dark roast,,,,,,,,,,,,,,............

four spoonfulls make one good cup................


----------



## roncoinc

Flank steak,,cook Sous Vide


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' All....Last two days have been hot and humid....right around 90 degrees +-....been cedar shingling on a south facing inside corner and soldering copper flashings the last two days....Phew.....Looks to be overcast and a little cooler today...humidity the same though.... 

Going to go and buy some more Swedish gearing from the mid seventies this morning before work.........


----------



## dancan

Thanks Ron , never seen that one before .
Looks like it'll be sliced thinly for steak and eggs with a side of bacon LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Mornin' All....Last two days have been hot and humid....right around 90 degrees +-....been cedar shingling on a south facing inside corner and soldering copper flashings the last two days....Phew.....Looks to be overcast and a little cooler today...humidity the same though....
> 
> ...........



They would call me a Jackie Tarr in NFLD if I'd been out doin' that in full sun for a week (No disrespect meant to anyone) LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Thanks Ron , never seen that one before .
> Looks like it'll be sliced thinly for steak and eggs with a side of bacon LOL



I take it you found the beer cooler method ??

couple hours or so,,add more hot water when temp drops to much.

seems i'm always short on time,,need food in 15 min,fire up the grill !

after sous vida i throw it on a really hot grill a couple min to make the outside look good .


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> I got a nice and comphy improved harness for my clearing saw , real comphy , fully adjustable and not too spendy LOL
> 
> Hey Rob !



Nice. Sure that helps when you have to use it for a few hours. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## AU_K2500

Well, today is the big day!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well, today is the big day!



Sign on the dotted line ??


----------



## IEL

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning guys! Another day of meetings. I've had enough of these meetings, just let me build the dang project! Gotta love a government job....
> 
> Should be getting a new saw today if FedEx plays nice....we will see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Good luck with that. Its FedEx........ I have had more trouble with them than all others combined.....
Good at screwing up, and could break a cannon ball......


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Sign on the dotted line ??



9:15


----------



## BigDaddyR

AU_K2500 said:


> Well, today is the big day!



Congrats again! Enjoy it and I wish you many years of luck and blessings in it. 

2-3 page deed, possibly 2 pages of convenants etc, local disclosures 2 pages, loan docs and promisoy notes 30-40 pages. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Little gabby this morning ! :msp_thumbup:

I be the Slacking Slug ! :msp_razz:


----------



## jimdad07

Looks like New Hamster this year, near Littleton this time. Maybe, just maybe, I can arrange a meeting with Papa Smurf this time.

On another note it looks like I have myself an International 1456 coming to my house. We have one on the farm in pretty good shape that gets parked in the field most of the year except to rake hay in the summer. I made a call this morning and I get to take it over. I have a couple things to fix on it but nothing too major. The shifting forks need some work as well as some hydraulic work. The tractor was just rebuilt two years ago and a new clutch was put in it four years ago along with new brakes. That will be a big help to start me into the beef.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Looks like New Hamster this year, near Littleton this time. Maybe, just maybe, I can arrange a meeting with Papa Smurf this time.
> 
> On another note it looks like I have myself an International 1456 coming to my house. We have one on the farm in pretty good shape that gets parked in the field most of the year except to rake hay in the summer. I made a call this morning and I get to take it over. I have a couple things to fix on it but nothing too major. The shifting forks need some work as well as some hydraulic work. The tractor was just rebuilt two years ago and a new clutch was put in it four years ago along with new brakes. That will be a big help to start me into the beef.



Good deal JimBob !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Good deal JimBob !



Hello John! You staying busy?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello John! You staying busy?



Not really. LOL Been a few bad days and nights lately. Just going with the flow. LOL


----------



## tbone75

My Nephew brought me a truck load of 4' -4x4s yesterday. LOL To bad that is long as he can get. They are just pine,but I can use them for my shelving some how ?
Next load is the 4' plywood.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> My Nephew brought me a truck load of 4' -4x4s yesterday. LOL To bad that is long as he can get. They are just pine,but I can use them for my shelving some how ?
> Next load is the 4' plywood.



Short blocking comes in pretty handy at times.


----------



## jimdad07

Good luck Sparky, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## AU_K2500

Thanks Jim. Funny thing happened this morning...sellers agent forgot to make sure the seller had delivered the Deed. We signed and paid for everything else, but legally the house still isn't ours.I'm not sure how you forget the most important document....I wasn't real happy. Wife had to calm me down. His agent is supposed to be out tracking him down as we speak.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Looks like New Hamster this year, near Littleton this time. Maybe, just maybe, I can arrange a meeting with Papa Smurf this time.
> 
> On another note it looks like I have myself an International 1456 coming to my house. We have one on the farm in pretty good shape that gets parked in the field most of the year except to rake hay in the summer. I made a call this morning and I get to take it over. I have a couple things to fix on it but nothing too major. The shifting forks need some work as well as some hydraulic work. The tractor was just rebuilt two years ago and a new clutch was put in it four years ago along with new brakes. That will be a big help to start me into the beef.



My camp near littleton was my second home for many,many years 

know the area well !!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> My camp near littleton was my second home for many,many years
> 
> know the area well !!



We hit there every year on our Griswald family vacation. Nice place for a tourist trap. For me I would rather be hunting or fishing in the middle of nowhere as a vacation but our women like this kind of thing. It's the only way us guys get our man trip into the big woods every year.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> We hit there every year on our Griswald family vacation. Nice place for a tourist trap. For me I would rather be hunting or fishing in the middle of nowhere as a vacation but our women like this kind of thing. It's the only way us guys get our man trip into the big woods every year.



Well I got tired of the meeting and walked out. Back to playing baby sitter until my loader gets here. When it gets here back to picking up stone and stock piling it.










Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Good luck with that. Its FedEx........ I have had more trouble with them than all others combined.....
> Good at screwing up, and could break a cannon ball......



Well the shipment just needs a signature due to the insurance on it. Its been in the yard once! FedEx wants $5.00 to deliver after 4 and will guarantee between 5-8 pm. Just one of those things they are trying to make a buck on. Still cheaper to pay them $5 then drive across town to pick it up at a sort facility. 




Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Thanks Jim. Funny thing happened this morning...sellers agent forgot to make sure the seller had delivered the Deed. We signed and paid for everything else, but legally the house still isn't ours.I'm not sure how you forget the most important document....I wasn't real happy. Wife had to calm me down. His agent is supposed to be out tracking him down as we speak.



I'd demand another $1,000 off! Congrats though and let the honey do list begin..




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well the shipment just needs a signature due to the insurance on it. Its been in the yard once! FedEx wants $5.00 to deliver after 4 and will guarantee between 5-8 pm. Just one of those things they are trying to make a buck on. Still cheaper to pay them $5 then drive across town to pick it up at a sort facility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Maybe USPS would have been better ?

Real tired of them loosing stuff ! They lost a 044 that was on its way here 3 weeks ago ! Dang nice one I got cheap ! :bang::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'd demand another $1,000 off! Congrats though and let the honey do list begin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



That list is never ending ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I see a BIG SLACKER lurking !

Hey Adam !!


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well I got tired of the meeting and walked out. Back to playing baby sitter until my loader gets here. When it gets here back to picking up stone and stock piling it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Sitting in the A/C watching other people work....Like A Boss!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'd demand another $1,000 off! Congrats though and let the honey do list begin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



It started A LONG time ago. tonight ive got to run to lowes and begin to wire a 220V outlet for the dryer (currently Propane) then pull all the shelves from the pantry and laundry room, sand, prime and paint. then start cutting in the Bedroom. and maybe get some mowing in. thats just tonight.


----------



## IEL

The mac 250 is all cleaned and ready to reassemble. I have some wood and junk to cut up and remove first. Another job for the super ez.
Hope I can get back to the mac today?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> The mac 250 is all cleaned and ready to reassemble. I have some wood and junk to cut up and remove first. Another job for the super ez.
> Hope I can get back to the mac today?



No great loss if ya don't !


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> No great loss if ya don't !



:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Maybe USPS would have been better ?
> 
> Real tired of them loosing stuff ! They lost a 044 that was on its way here 3 weeks ago ! Dang nice one I got cheap ! :bang::bang::bang::bang:



Nah.....FedEx is fine. I go through spurts with then all where they upset me. 




Jimmy


----------



## IEL

Time to find something for lunch, then hopefully I can get off my azz and get that sawing done. This cat isnt helping....


----------



## roncoinc

More tree killing today . 

N.S. sized trees so i used the little Makita,,man i LIKE that li'l saw...


----------



## roncoinc

Brand new chainsaw $75 !!


12" Craftsman Chain Saw New un opened chainsaw


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Brand new chainsaw $75 !!
> 
> 
> 12" Craftsman Chain Saw New un opened chainsaw



Nice little saw !


----------



## tbone75

The OL is cooking BACON !! Working on the 3rd pound now !


----------



## tbone75

I am SUPERSLUG today !


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Brand new chainsaw $75 !!
> 
> 
> 12" Craftsman Chain Saw New un opened chainsaw



Not bad at all. Seeing as a well used one is $50 here, $75 for a NOS poulan micro is pretty damn good.


----------



## tbone75

Only thing I did was take a walk around the yard today.

This chit needs to stop ! Things are piling up BAD ! 

More storms this afternoon,had some nasty ones last night , had to drag the generator out ! Even had dime size hail. Should be here in about an hour they say.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Only thing I did was take a walk around the yard today.
> 
> This chit needs to stop ! Things are piling up BAD !
> 
> More storms this afternoon,had some nasty ones last night , had to drag the generator out ! Even had dime size hail. Should be here in about an hour they say.



I was quite a slug today as well.... I cleaned a bunch of mac parts, and worked in the yard for two hours. Oh yeah, I also sharpened my super ez. It seems to cut out after idleing for ten seconds or so? Carb might need some tuning. I think the idle speed is a bit low. 
I just couldnt really get going today.....


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> I was quite a slug today as well.... I cleaned a bunch of mac parts, and worked in the yard for two hours. Oh yeah, I also sharpened my super ez. It seems to cut out after idleing for ten seconds or so? Carb might need some tuning. I think the idle speed is a bit low.
> I just couldnt really get going today.....



I couldnt get up to speed today myself..

started out killing some trees,,then made a dump run,pickup full of scrap wood and trailer full of trash.
 
then killed some small trees.

then put a new screen/ storm door on the back door..

then burned some scrap in the burn barrel after some yard cleanup..

then,,,,same old same old.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

FredEx showed up.. maybe I'll go out to the barn and open the box.... :cool2:


John if you move south.. I'll give you a job monitoring dump trucks. Dang they drive me nuts.... lost 3 of them today.. no telling where they went?! :msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> My Nephew brought me a truck load of 4' -4x4s yesterday. LOL To bad that is long as he can get. They are just pine,but I can use them for my shelving some how ?
> Next load is the 4' plywood.





jimdad07 said:


> Short blocking comes in pretty handy at times.



Isn't Ron building a garage .......


----------



## AU_K2500

Well. Got the deed all sorted out! Its officially ours. Got the front yard mowed right in time. Coming down pretty steady. Time to pull face plates and start cutting in!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Maybe USPS would have been better ?
> 
> Real tired of them loosing stuff ! They lost a 044 that was on its way here 3 weeks ago ! Dang nice one I got cheap ! :bang::bang::bang::bang:



The PO system has lost 7 of my chainsaws since I joined this site, a couple were NIB saws..:msp_mad::msp_mad::msp_mad:


----------



## IEL

I got some more yard work done. A very slug like day over all. Still looking for more old saw parts. For a homelite this time..... I need a top end for a homelite 7-19.... Good luck eh? 
I really hope I can find it, as it would go perfectly with my 7-21-c-f-m...... 6.6hp out of 82cc  No idea how homelite managed that.....


----------



## dancan

Hey Jim ! I got this fancy store bought ice , I stabbed the bag a few times with a knife to make sure nothing was moving , will Wild Turkey poured over it make sure that it's safe to drink ???


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> FredEx showed up.. maybe I'll go out to the barn and open the box.... :cool2:
> 
> 
> John if you move south.. I'll give you a job monitoring dump trucks. Dang they drive me nuts.... lost 3 of them today.. no telling where they went?! :msp_confused:



Such nasty language !! Want to give me one of them " J " things ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well. Got the deed all sorted out! Its officially ours. Got the front yard mowed right in time. Coming down pretty steady. Time to pull face plates and start cutting in!



  :msp_thumbup: uttahere2: :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The PO system has lost 7 of my chainsaws since I joined this site, a couple were NIB saws..:msp_mad::msp_mad::msp_mad:



That makes #4 they lost for me ! I did get paid for one ! Only took them 6 months to pay up !


----------



## tbone75

The storms are here ! Looks nasty out there ! 

Generator is ready to go ! LOL


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> The storms are here ! Looks nasty out there !
> 
> Generator is ready to go ! LOL



If a tree comes down, you might have to find someone who has a chainsaw.
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Echo((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((<))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## tbone75

Nuttin but slackers again tonight !

Yous guys suck !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nuttin but slackers again tonight !
> 
> Yous guys suck !



How is the storm? I need someone to pen up some boxes.


----------



## AU_K2500

Done for the evening. Bedroom and closet is all cut in.Pantry shelves are set out and ready for paint. Will cut the backyard. Roll bedroom and closet, paint shelves, and paint closets tomorrow. Trim and 220 outlet on Friday!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> How is the storm? I need someone to pen up some boxes.



Slacked off for now , more on the way. Flood watch till Thurs. No chance of it flooding me ! LOL

Pen up boxes ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slacked off for now , more on the way. Flood watch till Thurs. No chance of it flooding me ! LOL
> 
> Pen up boxes ?



Open....LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Done for the evening. Bedroom and closet is all cut in.Pantry shelves are set out and ready for paint. Will cut the backyard. Roll bedroom and closet, paint shelves, and paint closets tomorrow. Trim and 220 outlet on Friday!



Not bad for the first day !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Open....LOL



Ya gots to open them soon as you get them ! Then you don't get behind ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I did sharpen a chain today for a friend ! 

Walked past a few saws too !

So I did touch a saw today !

Bout the only thing I did. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ya gots to open them soon as you get them ! Then you don't get behind ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I am getting really behind now, some have been sitting since early spring, best to leave them in the box so I don`t have to deal with the packing materials and empty boxes + they pile up better .....LOL
Last saw I opened was the , yeller saw.


----------



## tbone75

I need to get back to doing something ! My post count is dropping like a rock ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I did sharpen a chain today for a friend !
> 
> Walked past a few saws too !
> 
> So I did touch a saw today !
> 
> Bout the only thing I did. :msp_thumbdn:



I installed the railing, newels and spindles on two flights of stairs today and ran a compound miter saw instead of a chainsaw.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am getting really behind now, some have been sitting since early spring, best to leave them in the box so I don`t have to deal with the packing materials and empty boxes + they pile up better .....LOL
> Last saw I opened was the , yeller saw.



That has been a long time ! 

I know how you collect things ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Big tree in the neighbors yard broke in half last night. One half laying against the top of another tree and the other part of the stem still standing but at 50%. Dangerous combo. He'll have to get someone to drop them and then I'll finish them up. Lots of firewood for 2 years out. 

View attachment 302076

View attachment 302077





Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I installed the railing, newels and spindles on two flights of stairs today and ran a compound miter saw instead of a chainsaw.



Miter saw was the last saw I used too ! LOL I did fire up that MS170,but can't say I used it. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Big tree in the neighbors yard broke in half last night. One half laying against the top of another tree and the other part of the stem still standing but at 50%. Dangerous combo. He'll have to get someone to drop them and then I'll finish them up. Lots of firewood for 2 years out.
> 
> View attachment 302076
> 
> View attachment 302077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



A 3/8" logging chain and the 20 ton excavator to give it a yank.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Miter saw was the last saw I used too ! LOL I did fire up that MS170,but can't say I used it. LOL



No AV issues on those compound miters....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Big tree in the neighbors yard broke in half last night. One half laying against the top of another tree and the other part of the stem still standing but at 50%. Dangerous combo. He'll have to get someone to drop them and then I'll finish them up. Lots of firewood for 2 years out.
> 
> View attachment 302076
> 
> View attachment 302077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Free and easy wood ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No AV issues on those compound miters....:hmm3grin2orange:



No AV problems at all ! LOL Just not near as much fun for me ! Plus they don't smell as good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No AV problems at all ! LOL Just not near as much fun for me ! Plus they don't smell as good.



They are fairly quiet also and they make dust instead of chips....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just membered !

Forgot to look at them whacker coils and measure a 066 piston ! Try and do that tomorrow !

Give me a nudge if I forget again. LOL

I blame it on cotton candy. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are fairly quiet also and they make dust instead of chips....LOL



And they make you money ! LOL

Mine just make work for me ! :msp_razz:

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> A 3/8" logging chain and the 20 ton excavator to give it a yank.



Sure wish you were closer. Don't have access and skills to use and excavator, not licensed or bonded and the top of the straight stem is too close to the house if any of the branches were to slab out. Too poor right now to rent the equipment. LOL Would love to be able to do it all on this one but maybe in the future.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Sharif 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Sure wish you were closer. Don't have access and skills to use and excavator, not licensed or bonded and the top of the straight stem is too close to the house if any of the branches were to slab out. Too poor right now to rent the equipment. LOL Would love to be able to do it all on this one but maybe in the future.



Best to let someone else take it down,then you take care of the rest,and take home the wood ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> No AV problems at all ! LOL Just not near as much fun for me ! Plus they don't smell as good.



Only used those saws a little bit. I can tell you I love to make it rain chips with a chainsaw though. Nothing like it. Esp now with all the power my 365 makes compared to anything else I've run. Haven't run much compared to you guys but my 365 is beastly. Lots of fun.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night Jerry.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Best to let someone else take it down,then you take care of the rest,and take home the wood ! LOL



I'll have to tell him to have them just drop the trees and to let me buck them out. Last time they cut them on 22's and I had to have odd sized pieces. If I buck it myself I'll have the 16's I want and can split it right on his property and drive it the 40 yards to where I will stack it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Hey Jim ! I got this fancy store bought ice , I stabbed the bag a few times with a knife to make sure nothing was moving , will Wild Turkey poured over it make sure that it's safe to drink ???



Wild Turkey is the only way you can get me to use store bought ice. The next time I come across a nasty one I will post a pic, you made me do it, it's the only way to save you guys from ice.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Wild Turkey is the only way you can get me to use store bought ice. The next time I come across a nasty one I will post a pic, you made me do it, it's the only way to save you guys from ice.



Gonna gross us all out ! :msp_scared:


----------



## IEL

Fun day tomorrow. Rebuilding a tillitson HL, and reassembling the mac 250. Hopefully I can get it running?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Fun day tomorrow. Rebuilding a tillitson HL, and reassembling the mac 250. Hopefully I can get it running?



Its only a Mac. Don't run , no biggie .


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Its only a Mac. Don't run , no biggie .



Don't make me get the slug salt from Dancan.... :msp_sneaky:

I also have a carb kit to do in a 009 stihl.... I hate zamas....


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Don't make me get the slug salt from Dancan.... :msp_sneaky:
> 
> I also have a carb kit to do in a 009 stihl.... I hate zamas....



:msp_flapper:


----------



## dancan

Ayup , the WT rendered the "Fancy" ice safe to consume .
Pics of the ice monster ......Caint be worse than pics of an open can of spam LOL


----------



## little possum

jimdad07 said:


> Wild Turkey is the only way you can get me to use store bought ice. The next time I come across a nasty one I will post a pic, you made me do it, it's the only way to save you guys from ice.


:msp_scared:

I remember seeing some Ice monsters when I worked at the bar/restaurant .. Glad I already had breakfast.. IDK whats worse, the Ice machine or the drink machine..


----------



## dancan

Ice Monsters LOL , you guys are soft , I used to work at a gas station , we sold a ton of ice every summer , had our own ice machine , we bagged it all and I never seen an Ice monster , come to think of it , we never cleaned it ever , maybe that's how you keep them monsters away LOL


----------



## Cantdog

'Nuther crappy day.......seems like it's been hot, humid,cloudy and/or showery everyday for the last two weeks...in the 90's a few days...more cedar shingles today....like yesterday and the day before. May all out rain tomorrow...if so probably a boat day....need some uninterrupted time on the boat......

Did the deal and had 4030 lbs of mid 70's Swedish stuff delivered to the shop yesterday.......


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> 'Nuther crappy day.......seems like it's been hot, humid,cloudy and/or showery everyday for the last two weeks...in the 90's a few days...more cedar shingles today....like yesterday and the day before. May all out rain tomorrow...if so probably a boat day....need some uninterrupted time on the boat......
> 
> Did the deal and had 4030 lbs of mid 70's Swedish stuff delivered to the shop yesterday.......



240 ?


----------



## dancan

Abba coming over for a concert ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> 240 ?




Yep.....244DL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Echo((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((<))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))




Yeah I think I got one of them yesterday......



Morning all! Another day of demolition at the schools....



Jimmy


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yeah I think I got one of them yesterday......
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all! Another day of demolition at the schools....
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Try not to loose any more tandem axles today....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yep.....244DL



4 cyl,4 door sedan with delux trim package.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Try not to loose any more tandem axles today....



Tandems.. heck these are quads and quints! :msp_scared:


----------



## IEL

Morning slackers.
Good news on the mac engine. Heimannm got some pictures of the piston through the ports, and it was the cleanest I have ever seen. He hopes to be sending it out on the weekend.

I have to tear it right down for cleaning, I might shave the cylinder a bit while im at it. 180 psi should be hard enough to start. :msp_scared: This saw will be a real monster.


----------



## tbone75

Rained all night , rain all day. Looks wet out there ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Rained all night , rain all day. Looks wet out there ?



Whaw,,Whaw,,,,whaw,,,,,,,,,,,,..............


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Whaw,,Whaw,,,,whaw,,,,,,,,,,,,..............



My maters are happy ! Getting a few cherry maters now,nuttin else yet.

This rain will head your way ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Constant rain here too. Took the morning off to renew my medical card and they just called and asked me to bring some saws....will be a good afternoon. 



Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Watched a show last night about Salem N.H. Americas stone henge they call it , real interesting.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Constant rain here too. Took the morning off to renew my medical card and they just called and asked me to bring some saws....will be a good afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Your not gonna use the Steel ! :msp_scared:


----------



## IEL

Real good deal. I am getting about 20 free saw chains. All never sharpened. They were from a rental place that replaced chains insted of sharpening. Everything from 1/4 inch to one 1/2 inch chain. Mostly 3/8. The almost new 1/2 chain will be real good. Only down side is it has a broken tooth that needs to be removed. I could easily equip a 24" bar with it. Enough 3/8 chains for a lifetime of firewood for me. I just need to buy a breaker spinner to make them fit my bars. I think there is atleast $500 of chains. All never sharpened.


----------



## IEL

Slackers.. I see you down there Mr Slug


----------



## tbone75

Stihl slackin, trying to get out of this chair ! :help:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep.....244DL



Is that 3/8 or 404?? ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Dang OL got her taser out ! Must want me out of this chair ! :msp_crying:


----------



## roncoinc

Dang,,shoes full of chips 

372 aint fer limbin either !!

three down,,,three to go .


----------



## IEL

I still havent got going this morning... Normally my saw work would be done by now. I think I will try to get that damn zama done.


----------



## AU_K2500

cant wait for quiting time! got so much to do before Saturday. U-haul just called to confirm pick up so thats all set. 

Now to figure out if i want to mow, or crawl under the house and wire an outlet first....wish this guy hadnt played by the rules and used so many damn wire staples. i was thinking there would be one at the outlet and a couple at the Panel. hes got it pinned down ever foot or two running along the sill plate.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> cant wait for quiting time! got so much to do before Saturday. U-haul just called to confirm pick up so thats all set.
> 
> Now to figure out if i want to mow, or crawl under the house and wire an outlet first....wish this guy hadnt played by the rules and used so many damn wire staples. i was thinking there would be one at the outlet and a couple at the Panel. hes got it pinned down ever foot or two running along the sill plate.



Very good sign he didn't half azz stuff ! You will be very happy about that later on ! LOL

Good luck !

Do the crappy work first,save the easy stuff for them days you don't feel so good !


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I still havent got going this morning... Normally my saw work would be done by now. I think I will try to get that damn zama done.



Ya dang wimp ! A zama is just as easy as any of them. LOL A 009 is bout as easy as they get ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dang,,shoes full of chips
> 
> 372 aint fer limbin either !!
> 
> three down,,,three to go .



Why you want your shoes full of chips ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dang,,shoes full of chips
> 
> 372 aint fer limbin either !!
> 
> three down,,,three to go .



Meen Ol Smurf , bet you didn't hug them trees before ya killed them ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Very good sign he didn't half azz stuff ! You will be very happy about that later on ! LOL
> 
> Good luck !
> 
> Do the crappy work first,save the easy stuff for them days you don't feel so good !



Under the house it is. Besides i need to do the outlet before i paint the Laundry room/closet. have to cut a hole big enough to mount a 2 gang outlet to fit the 220 receptacle. i felt like a dork buying it, but those little 2'x2' pieces of drywall sure are handy.


----------



## IEL

Not only is the zama done, I made a new gasket for the stihl as well. I also kept up my run of drawing blood every time I do something with a gasket. When I am removing a gasket, I always slice myself with either a gasket scraper, or a razor blade. When Im making a gasket, I always prick my finger with one of the sharp objects used for making gaskets. My dad does leather working, and I use his leather tools for gasket making. This time I pricked my index finger on a scalpel in the drawer while grabbing a punch. Last time I made a gasket, I slipped and stuck my thumb with the swivel knife. I cant remember the last time I did anything gasket related without drawing blood.....


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Not only is the zama done, I made a new gasket for the stihl as well. I also kept up my run of drawing blood every time I do something with a gasket. When I am removing a gasket, I always slice myself with either a gasket scraper, or a razor blade. When Im making a gasket, I always prick my finger with one of the sharp objects used for making gaskets. My dad does leather working, and I use his leather tools for gasket making. This time I pricked my index finger on a scalpel in the drawer while grabbing a punch. Last time I made a gasket, I slipped and stuck my thumb with the swivel knife. I cant remember the last time I did anything gasket related without drawing blood.....



Ya durn klutz , stop that ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Ya dang wimp ! A zama is just as easy as any of them. LOL A 009 is bout as easy as they get ! LOL



I just hate zamas because I always am having issues with them. The only zama I have had that doesnt need a rebuild is on my brand new leaf blower.....
I never have issues with tillitsons.... Normally Just open them up, squirt some carb cleaner through the passages, close em up, and its good to go. I have rebuilt 50 year old tillitsons, that were still good enough to run as is. I really wish everything would just come with a tillitson HL.....
Atleast I got the zama done in 5 minutes max..... Sure are easy to work on, I just don't like them.....


----------



## tbone75

Took a walk around the yard ! 



Bout did me in ! :msp_unsure:


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Ya durn klutz , stop that ! :hmm3grin2orange:



And with these Macs needing most gaskets replaced, I have a ton more to make..... Too bad some of them can't be permatexed....

Its a gray rainy day, I really don't feel like yard work. I might make some more gaskets..... I will report on the injury count.....


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I just hate zamas because I always am having issues with them. The only zama I have had that doesnt need a rebuild is on my brand new leaf blower.....
> I never have issues with tillitsons.... Normally Just open them up, squirt some carb cleaner through the passages, close em up, and its good to go. I have rebuilt 50 year old tillitsons, that were still good enough to run as is. I really wish everything would just come with a tillitson HL.....
> Atleast I got the zama done in 5 minutes max..... Sure are easy to work on, I just don't like them.....



Just depends on how they were taken care of.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> And with these Macs needing most gaskets replaced, I have a ton more to make..... Too bad some of them can't be permatexed....
> 
> Its a gray rainy day, I really don't feel like yard work. I might make some more gaskets..... I will report on the injury count.....



Don't get cut ! Be very careful how you do it ! May cut something that won't heal right !


----------



## tbone75

Just got another chuck in the front yard ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## IEL

I think I have broken the curse! 4 gaskets in a row without the slighest scratch. 
I am getting pretty good at making gaskets, eh?

View attachment 302137


A few more to go.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Just depends on how they were taken care of.



Im sure its just my luck... LOL
As I said, I just like tillotson carbs.


----------



## dancan

Fine looking gaskets Geoff !!


----------



## little possum

Nadian gaskets and a Merican saw! Thats like puttin a SBC in a Taco!


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> Nadian gaskets and a Merican saw! Thats like puttin a SBC in a Taco!



it might be wrong but it makes a mean truck.


----------



## dancan

I think these guys have been drinkin the Husquee KoolAide for too long , musta got excited over a fine upstanding citizen giving them a MS880 to sell for charity LOL







Isn't that close to the price of new ???

If I only had spares I could be rich LOL


----------



## little possum

True, there is a 80s model with the straight axle and a flatbed running around a few towns away.. Gorgeous little combo


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> True, there is a 80s model with the straight axle and a flatbed running around a few towns away.. Gorgeous little combo



They were big down in Auburn. Everybody seemed to have a late 80's early 90's Toyota PU. 

there was a Mazda RX-7, nice looking, clean car. license plate read NOROTOR. finally figured it out when i met him in a parking lot one day. LS motor under the hood. No Rotor.....lol


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Meen Ol Smurf , bet you didn't hug them trees before ya killed them ! :msp_ohmy:



Will it count if i hug the stack of firewood ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Will it count if i hug the stack of firewood ??



Sure , works fer me ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Time for some BLTs !!


----------



## tbone75

Held back on the bacon a little , one pound made 2 samiches . LOL Everyone else had some too , stihl got a good pound left for me later !


----------



## tbone75

Got some stuff off the brown truck today ! Some how I got a 1/2" letric impact wrench extra ? LOL No idea how that got put in with my other stuff ? Guess someone goofed ? Just one of them HF cheapos . Never used one of them before , never needed one , I got air ! LOL New in the box !
Got that grinder too , works just fine so far. Foot petal and all. My good hand pieces fit too ! Its one of them HF things too. 1/4hp 15,000 rpm it says.


----------



## IEL

Just took care of a wasp nest in a pile of wood scraps and sawdust with the direct approach. A rake, a can of carb cleaner, and some saw gas. Now the nest was partly open due to me accidently busting into it while doing yard work. First I soaked it down with carb cleaner. Dont cheap out here, get the permatex stuff that shoots about 6 feet, you dont want to be too close. After the area was soaked down, I used the rake to rip it right apart. (carb cleaner in left hand incase some came at me) I found the hole leading to the main nest, and dumped about a pint of 40 year old saw gas mixed with varsol down it. That took care of the rest of them.

Not quite as stupid as it sounds, I never was in a place where I thought I would be stung. The primary blast of carb cleaner killed or imobilized most of them. The rake brought out any survivors to show the main hole.


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of slackers again tonight !

You guys just plain suck !

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

I see Jerry down there.

Didnt anyone read the first comandment of this thread? Thou shall not slack.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Bunch of slackers again tonight !
> 
> You guys just plain suck !
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah...well.....we are..........and do......!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...well.....we are..........and do......!



I have been slacking at everything !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had 5 pages of reading to catch up, you guys may be slackers but gabby ones......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just bout completed the latest house, if the shower stall was correct I would be finished. It came in and was about half the size needed, the replacement won`t be here til next Wed. Maybe have some saw time...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had 5 pages of reading to catch up, you guys may be slackers but gabby ones......LOL



Only cause you been SLACKING so bad ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only cause you been SLACKING so bad ! :msp_sneaky:



I have been slacking on here but working up a storm on the jobsite. I completed this house completely on my own from the time the bare gyproc was painted, phew,..I been one busy fella.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been slacking on here but working up a storm on the jobsite. I completed this house completely on my own from the time the bare gyproc was painted, phew,..I been one busy fella.



You guys could all be more like me if ya tried ! 

Just a lazy Slug !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> 4 cyl,4 door sedan with delux trim package.



Yep that'd be the one....I talked with you about the other day...very sweet ol' tank.....gotts an Maine Antique Auto vanity plate...sez "Turtle" on it....LOL!!

This unit is a score fore sure......never seen a Maine winter......1976 vintage.....not a spec of rust....77,000 miles...hundred hoss, fuel injected, automatic trans, recent (10 yr) paint job...no rust repair......excellent!!......'cept it don't run......LOL!!! Pitbull's kinda deal.....paid the garage bill ($351.00) and gave the lady $300 cash.....this sucka's just like a 49sp....ain't gonna set the world afire.....but will get you where you need to go safely and timely.............daughter's first car..... ......if I can get it on the road before July 2 she'll be driving a car that's twice as old as she is....if not I'll be nagged to death......LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just bout completed the latest house, if the shower stall was correct I would be finished. It came in and was about half the size needed, the replacement won`t be here til next Wed. Maybe have some saw time...:msp_biggrin:



Send that one to Ron , he's doin a reno .....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep that'd be the one....I talked with you about the other day...very sweet ol' tank.....gotts an Maine Antique Auto vanity plate...sez "Turtle" on it....LOL!!
> 
> This unit is a score fore sure......never seen a Maine winter......1976 vintage.....not a spec of rust....77,000 miles...hundred hoss, fuel injected, automatic trans, recent (10 yr) paint job...no rust repair......excellent!!......'cept it don't run......LOL!!! Pitbull's kinda deal.....paid the garage bill ($351.00) and gave the lady $300 cash.....this sucka's just like a 49sp....ain't gonna set the world afire.....but will get you where you need to go safely and timely.............daughter's first car..... ......if I can get it on the road before July 2 she'll be driving a car that's twice as old as she is....if not I'll be nagged to death......LOL!!!



Sounds like a good deal for a Pit Bull !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Send that one to Ron , he's doin a reno .....



I got 2 camper shower stalls he can have !  One even has a bath tub ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Send that one to Ron , he's doin a reno .....



Shipping them would be a biotch......LOL
Will start the next one mid July, got the Chopsticks one well underway but there`s still a lot of work before it opens. Had a site progress meeting at lunch and had the client selecting roofing shingles( color) and brick ( color and pattern).


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got 2 camper shower stalls he can have !  One even has a bath tub ! :msp_thumbsup:



I need a propane fridge, ifin I was closer I would be swapping something for yours......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I need a propane fridge, ifin I was closer I would be swapping something for yours......LOL



Come get it ! All yours ! FREE !!


----------



## tbone75

The other camper has one too, looks to be about a 1960 model. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Come get it ! All yours ! FREE !!



If I had time I would make that run, the cost of gas would be steep but the trip would be fun.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yep that'd be the one....I talked with you about the other day...very sweet ol' tank.....gotts an Maine Antique Auto vanity plate...sez "Turtle" on it....LOL!!
> 
> This unit is a score fore sure......never seen a Maine winter......1976 vintage.....not a spec of rust....77,000 miles...hundred hoss, fuel injected, automatic trans, recent (10 yr) paint job...no rust repair......excellent!!......'cept it don't run......LOL!!! Pitbull's kinda deal.....paid the garage bill ($351.00) and gave the lady $300 cash.....this sucka's just like a 49sp....ain't gonna set the world afire.....but will get you where you need to go safely and timely.............daughter's first car..... ......if I can get it on the road before July 2 she'll be driving a car that's twice as old as she is....if not I'll be nagged to death......LOL!!!



Dont run ???

wattsamatter ??


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a good deal for a Pit Bull !




I think so to. The guy who worked on it at the garage is a good wrench...but.....he works on nice new cars....not on old junk...same as saws..I start with the easy stuff and work my way to the harder more complicated things. I think he didn't start at the beginning........older euro cars have a lot of grounds...all have to be checked/cleaned before you start on anything else as most problems are ground oriented....he tore the distributed to bits....ruined the hall effect coil...and bent the reluctor fingers....which have to have a set air gap......so I have a used (but fully tested) distributer with electrics coming in from Colorado.....gotts to put that in and time it so I can start at the beginning again......but I will get to the bottom of this.....you know when the pitbull gets his teeth set in all the way .....he don't let go......'till the subject gives it up........


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If I had time I would make that run, the cost of gas would be steep but the trip would be fun.



I will toss in a Mini-Mac !

I am sure I could find one by the time you got here.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I think so to. The guy who worked on it at the garage is a good wrench...but.....he works on nice new cars....not on old junk...same as saws..I start with the easy stuff and work my way to the harder more complicated things. I think he didn't start at the beginning........older euro cars have a lot of grounds...all have to be checked/cleaned before you start on anything else as most problems are ground oriented....he tore the distributed to bits....ruined the hall effect coil...and bent the reluctor fingers....which have to have a set air gap......so I have a used (but fully tested) distributer with electrics coming in from Colorado.....gotts to put that in and time it so I can start at the beginning again......but I will get to the bottom of this.....you know when the pitbull gets his teeth set in all the way .....he don't let go......'till the subject gives it up........



That be why we call you the Pit Bull ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will toss in a Mini-Mac !
> 
> I am sure I could find one by the time you got here.



Bet you could, maybe I half fill the truck bed with Mini`s and leave them with you. You could mail them out to deserving members.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Dont run ???
> 
> wattsamatter ??




Not sure exactly......the lady I purchased the car from bought it in 08......and ran it...then stored it that fall.....then started a divorce......took a couple/few yrs to get that straightened......no cash......got some cash (New man)......brought the 244 out of storage but it wouldn't start......took it to the garage....the guy said "no fire"....the rest that I know is in the previous post.....have the correct "Green Books" sections on the way as well as a tested distributer....gonna go from there..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bet you could, maybe I half fill the truck bed with Mini`s and leave them with you. You could mail them out to deserving members.....LOL



I know a couple members that could use 20 or so ! 


I will even toss in the hot water tank and furnace ! Sorry , done gave the A/C unit to my neighbor for his camper. LOL


----------



## IEL

Hey jerry how about sending me one of those mini macs.

I really feel like I need to experence the pain of a mini mac. Whe I get it going, it could make a nice mothers day gift... LOL


----------



## tbone75

I will even toss in the 2 camper poopers ! :msp_thumbsup:

You take them out !


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Hey jerry how about sending me one of those mini macs.
> 
> I really feel like I need to experence the pain of a mini mac. Whe I get it going, it could make a nice mothers day gift... LOL



Not another one ! 

Jimmy was bad nuff !

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Not sure exactly......the lady I purchased the car from bought it in 08......and ran it...then stored it that fall.....then started a divorce......took a couple/few yrs to get that straightened......no cash......got some cash (New man)......brought the 244 out of storage but it wouldn't start......took it to the garage....the guy said "no fire"....the rest that I know is in the previous post.....have the correct "Green Books" sections on the way as well as a tested distributer....gonna go from there..



Does that one have the crank sensor that reads from the flywheel?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know a couple members that could use 20 or so !
> 
> 
> I will even toss in the hot water tank and furnace ! Sorry , done gave the A/C unit to my neighbor for his camper. LOL



All I can use is the fridge, the one at my camp came from the 50`s, its rusted badly now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Hey jerry how about sending me one of those mini macs.
> 
> I really feel like I need to experence the pain of a mini mac. Whe I get it going, it could make a nice mothers day gift... LOL



I actually gave all the ones I had away to a feller that has 50-60 of them piled up in one of those chitty lil metal storage sheds. He has one running, one of the ones I gave him, the rest of them are spare parts to him.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> All I can use is the fridge, the one at my camp came from the 50`s, its rusted badly now.



Maybe you better take both of these ! LOL 60s & 90s !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Maybe you better take both of these ! LOL 60s & 90s !



I would take them both if I were there. Might make a road trip out of it....LOL


----------



## IEL

Jerry, would you happen to have a pioneer 620 clutch cover? The only piece mine is missing...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would take them both if I were there. Might make a road trip out of it....LOL



Sure ya wont take the poopers too ?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Does that one have the crank sensor that reads from the flywheel?



No it's a very early electronic ign....has Hall Effect coil in the (adjustable timing) distributer with vacume retard with mechanical advance......actually a very simple setup...with mechanical CI fuel injection.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Jerry, would you happen to have a pioneer 620 clutch cover? The only piece mine is missing...



Possibly, got a few parts saws buried somewhere inside a 12' X 12' storage building, maybe 150-200 saws piled up in there. Will take a look first chance I get. I found a NOS one for a RA that I had forgotten I bought for a resto a few years back, also 2 NOS ones for the 450-NU17 still in original boxes. I was digging out a crank, rod and bearings for another member....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure ya wont take the poopers too ?



Naw,...I can get dozens of them any time I like. I must have thrown 300 or more of them into the dumpsters myself by now. I replace 15-20 every year, some of the colors are just weirs. Mint green, sunshine yellow, purple, blue and even red ones.....Yuck.


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Possibly, got a few parts saws buried somewhere inside a 12' X 12' storage building, maybe 150-200 saws piled up in there. Will take a look first chance I get. I found a NOS one for a RA that I had forgotten I bought for a resto a few years back, also 2 NOS ones for the 450-NU17 still in original boxes. I was digging out a crank, rod and bearings for another member....LOL



That would be great if you could take a look. No rush, I have two macs, and a canadien to finish off first. When ever you get the chance. 
What size of bars will these things pull well? I think I could find anything from 18-42 inch.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> That would be great if you could take a look. No rush, I have two macs, and a canadien to finish off first. When ever you get the chance.
> What size of bars will these things pull well? I think I could find anything from 18-42 inch.



Back in the day we ran 20-24" hard nose bars with .404 chain, both semi and chisel depending on what we were cutting. I have run a 36" converted to 3/8" on my souped up 650. Stock they are more torque saws and can pull longer bar chain setups but are painfully slow compared to modern saws.


----------



## little possum

I ported my mini mac  But havent had the patience to figure out why it wasnt sparking and put it back together. I got all the parts to fix it... Also have my Jredavarna 672 I need to straighten out, and put a coil back on my 394! I kinda miss messing with saws and being with dad all the time... Growing up sucks!


----------



## jimdad07

Been researching Farmall 656's, I was wrong on the model number yesterday. Anyhow it looks like I can fix the shifting problem with a kit they make and I think I can fix the hydraulics with a fluid change. I'll really be cooking when I can get ahold of a front end loader for it.
On the saw front I cut more firewood tonight with the 9010 and the 6400. Had mitre box full of small logs and ran the 9010 through them. 28" bar buried and loving it!


----------



## jimdad07

Chatter dies right out when I pop in, must be the smell.


----------



## IEL

Has anyone used either permatex or crc gasket romover?

There has to be a better method than razor blades to remove baked on gaskets....
Any other tips?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Chatter dies right out when I pop in, must be the smell.



Yep , ya smell like a Steel ! otstir:


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Chatter dies right out when I pop in, must be the smell.



Hey Jim !!!!!!

Good on the Farmall. Remember the hydraulic filter if there is one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Has anyone used either permatex or crc gasket romover?
> 
> There has to be a better method than razor blades to remove baked on gaskets....
> Any other tips?



I have 5-6 liters of Tal Strip that works great, I have not used the ones you mentioned.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Has anyone used either permatex or crc gasket romover?
> 
> There has to be a better method than razor blades to remove baked on gaskets....
> Any other tips?



Never tried any of that stuff ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Been researching Farmall 656's, I was wrong on the model number yesterday. Anyhow it looks like I can fix the shifting problem with a kit they make and I think I can fix the hydraulics with a fluid change. I'll really be cooking when I can get ahold of a front end loader for it.
> On the saw front I cut more firewood tonight with the 9010 and the 6400. Had mitre box full of small logs and ran the 9010 through them. 28" bar buried and loving it!



I do the same thing with the 090`s and a 60" bar, makes fast work bucking up 10-12" wood stacked in the rack.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite ya Ol Phart ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> Has anyone used either permatex or crc gasket romover?
> 
> There has to be a better method than razor blades to remove baked on gaskets....
> Any other tips?



Gasket scrapers work great. 

You should try removing 1/8" gasket 4 1/2 feet across the pump been there for 50 years....

Get an air scraper.....

That's all I got. 

Hey Jerry. 

Hey John.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey Rob, Hey John!

Won't be on long. Tired tonight. 

Success on my 365 tonight. Went to the dealers to pick up the new decomp valve under warranty and installed it then pressure tested again. Threads on it wanted to leak even with crush washer. I tightened until leaking went away. Was afraid I'd strip the treads. Hopefully I won't have to mess with that again any time soon. Still was leaking down so sprayed all over and figured out that I didn't have the exhaust blocked off well enough. Fixed that and bam, held pressure and vacuum for several minutes. Put it all back together and compression tested it. Blowing 170psi cold. Will fire it up and test start it tomorrow night when I get home and then retune it this weekend. Plug looks like it's running rich but I don't have a whole lot of RPM's to lean it out with. Limited at 13,600 I think and had it set to 13300 last time I tuned it.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Gasket scrapers work great.
> 
> You should try removing 1/8" gasket 4 1/2 feet across the pump been there for 50 years....
> 
> Get an air scraper.....
> 
> That's all I got.
> 
> Hey Jerry.
> 
> Hey John.



Hey Uncle Mongo !!


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey Rob, Hey John!
> 
> Won't be on long. Tired tonight.
> 
> Success on my 365 tonight. Went to the dealers to pick up the new decomp valve under warranty and installed it then pressure tested again. Threads on it wanted to leak even with crush washer. I tightened until leaking went away. Was afraid I'd strip the treads. Hopefully I won't have to mess with that again any time soon. Still was leaking down so sprayed all over and figured out that I didn't have the exhaust blocked off well enough. Fixed that and bam, help pressure and vacuum for several minutes. Put it all back together and compression tested it. Blowing 170psi cold. Will fire it up and test start it tomorrow night when I get home and then retune it this weekend. Plug looks like it's running rich but I don't have a whole lot of RPM's to lean it out with. Limited at 13,600 I think and had it set to 13300 last time I tuned it.



Good news ! It will run fine now !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Good news ! It will run fine now !



Boy I hope so! It's been a journey working on it and getting the tools needed to test things and figuring out what was going on. Now I have the tools to help me fix the two macs I have. Also have a rear handle assembly on the way for my boss's crapsman with a good throttle cable. Can't wait to get that one back to him. Probably needed a gas cap and I took the thing apart and broke something. Grrr Oh well, cheap lesson on his. Shouldn't have started out with my 365, should have started with something less expensive. LOL. Now I know


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> *Good news ! I have the "runs" now!*



Bummer, mang.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Bummer, mang.



Look what the cat drug in !

Jonny Utah ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Look what the cat drug in !
> 
> Jonny Utah ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yep. I was over "slumming" in the OTF, and thought I'd come visit the more knowledgeable folks over in the CSF.





By the way John, that Dolmar you sent me is quickly becoming my favorite saw.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yep. I was over "slumming" in the OTF, and thought I'd come visit the more knowledgeable folks over in the CSF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way John, that Dolmar you sent me is quickly becoming my favorite saw.



Was that one of my 143s I sent ? Only had 3 of them or so ? LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Overtime.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Overtime.



Nite BD !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

I got ya covered John.


----------



## dancan

Trögmåns !!!


----------



## little possum

IEL said:


> Has anyone used either permatex or crc gasket romover?
> 
> There has to be a better method than razor blades to remove baked on gaskets....
> Any other tips?


Wire brush on the benchgrinder?



Mornin.. Dans in the beer again! Slurrin his words hahah


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning. Hopefully the last day of clearing trees today. I really enjoy running my saws and leaving people speechless but in this heat and humidity it is no fun at all. Knocking over 12-14" pines with a loader then trimming them up and knocking the stumps off to get them gone. Not great but still running saws. 

LP you know I want to see this ported mini you speak of. I have a few kicking around and a ported one would be fun!




Jimmy


----------



## AU_K2500

well, glad im done with last night. Last time im going under that house for a minute. did find out I have dual Cartridge water filters after my water softner. got the 220V outlet wired with 10-3. bedroom is painted. pantry is painted and shelves are primed. Got to go pick up some more 1x to make shelves for laundry room and bathroom. try to finish mowing back yard, screw in and mud the dry wall around the outlet. Paint the laundry and put a finish coat on the pantry shelves. 

Then first thing tomorrow it will be time to pick up the U haul and move.....again. Ready to stay in one place for a while.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

Day of yard work today.. 
No saw time. :msp_sad:


----------



## dancan

My brother's on his way to Old Orchard Beach for a week to try to escape the week of grey sky we've got forecast , you guys better be nice down there or he'll let me know .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> My brother's on his way to Old Orchard Beach for a week to try to escape the week of grey sky we've got forecast , you guys better be nice down there or he'll let me know .



Got bad news for him !!

when he gets there going to think he's in Quebec and the wx will be the same 

rain everyday for the next week


----------



## roncoinc

Rain,,rain,,rain,,,,,,,,,,,,................

for the next few days.............

no yard work or outside work on house,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, that leaves,,,,,,,,,,,,,,workin on saws !!!!!!!!!!!! . 

got a couple belong to other people i need to get done,,they been sitting awhile..


----------



## tbone75

More rain here today too.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Got bad news for him !!
> 
> when he gets there going to think he's in Quebec and the wx will be the same
> 
> rain everyday for the next week



Hmmmm , it almost sounds like being home LOL


----------



## tbone75

Almost got the leaks stopped in the first camper. Very small puddles by 2 windows now. Stihl can't see where its getting in ?


----------



## tbone75

Least camper #2 don't leak ! It was suppose to already gutted,but he didn't get around to it. Get started on that soon as I am able ? LOL
May be all summer getting them done if this back crap don't get better ?
Really seems like all the chit they have been doing has made it worse , or its just getting worse ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Also found out last night I have 24" o.c. studs... I guess its not the end of the world. Not ideal, but its not like im gonna do anything about it either.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Also found out last night I have 24" o.c. studs... I guess its not the end of the world. Not ideal, but its not like im gonna do anything about it either.



We get a better insulating package out of a 24" OC house and they are more than structurally sound.Not sure about the insulating requirements in NC.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

View for today.....






Loading out some dirt. Have more operators showing up on Monday to get me back in the office.


Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> View for today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading out some dirt. Have more operators showing up on Monday to get me back in the office.
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Office ! YUK ! I will load dirt ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## AU_K2500

Talk about sticker shock. Walked into the hardware store to get a 1x6 an 8 footer was 15 bucks......


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Talk about sticker shock. Walked into the hardware store to get a 1x6 an 8 footer was 15 bucks......



Something just don't sound right with that ? I can get 2x10x8' for less ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Talk about sticker shock. Walked into the hardware store to get a 1x6 an 8 footer was 15 bucks......



What type of wood?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Something just don't sound right with that ? I can get 2x10x8' for less ?



it should be less than half that price. especially for the quality of the wood. normally i wouldnt mind paying a little more for the convieniece of having a hardware store across the street from work. but not this time.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> What type of wood?



warped, knotty, yella pine. 


I didnt look at the price on the oak, and they didnt have ash or poplar.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> warped, knotty, yella pine.
> 
> 
> I didnt look at the price on the oak, and they didnt have ash or poplar.



Pass!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> warped, knotty, yella pine.
> 
> 
> I didnt look at the price on the oak, and they didnt have ash or poplar.



Don't buy that chit ! That is a huge rip off !


----------



## tbone75

Rain , sun shine , rain , sun shine . Crappy day out there.

May get off my arse yet today ? :msp_confused:

Starting to move a little now.

This really sucks !


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,need the little steal techs input on this one.

ms180c,,fouled plug,replaced,,run a few min and foul/flodd out again.
new carb.
same old..
pull muffler,,full of oil ??
looked at ipl..oil tank seperate !
my gas,is good. wtf ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Office ! YUK ! I will load dirt ! :msp_thumbup:



This old girl has 7929.6 hrs on it. She'd beat you pretty badly John. Liebherr 544.

What time tomorrow Sparky?




Jimmy


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,need the little steal techs input on this one.
> 
> ms180c,,fouled plug,replaced,,run a few min and foul/flodd out again.
> new carb.
> same old..
> pull muffler,,full of oil ??
> looked at ipl..oil tank seperate !
> my gas,is good. wtf ??



Best thing would be to set it on fire.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Best thing would be to set it on fire.





My thoughts exactly!


Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,need the little steal techs input on this one.
> 
> ms180c,,fouled plug,replaced,,run a few min and foul/flodd out again.
> new carb.
> same old..
> pull muffler,,full of oil ??
> looked at ipl..oil tank seperate !
> my gas,is good. wtf ??



Find some that loves Squeal, like Jerry. Send him the POS for something he doesn't like, like a Husky or Echo. Win win situation. If you are fixing it for someone else...show them a ported Husky or the little 'Kita and tell them time for a new saw.




Jimmy


----------



## IEL

Not even lunch, and Im already almost finished the weeks yard work. Just 2-3 more wheel barrows of scrap wood to remove, than I just need to take an axe to some pallets, and Im done. 

Might be able to spend the afternoon on saws?


----------



## IEL

Slackers..a


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> This old girl has 7929.6 hrs on it. She'd beat you pretty badly John. Liebherr 544.
> 
> What time tomorrow Sparky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



8:30-9:00. what ever works for you.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> What type of wood?



Overpriced.......

How's Jerry??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,need the little steal techs input on this one.
> 
> ms180c,,fouled plug,replaced,,run a few min and foul/flodd out again.
> new carb.
> same old..
> pull muffler,,full of oil ??
> looked at ipl..oil tank seperate !
> my gas,is good. wtf ??



Sounds a lot like the MS170 I just did , muffler was full of what looked like oil. Just built up gas leftovers. All I ended up doing to it was tearing it all apart,cleaned and resealed everything. Cab was just out of adjustment was why it was full of gas. One of them stupid bassackerds single adjustment carbs. 2 turns out seems to be bout right. All the way left screws it in,then 2 full turns the other way.
Even leaving it sit upside down and sideways wouldn't get all the gas out ! Never seen one so full of gas !
You can put fully adjustable carbs on them,just got to drill some holes in the side so you can get to the screws. PIA !


----------



## tbone75

That one screw sets the idle and everything else , some how ? 

Don't take it all the way out !! Has some kind of thing in there ? Forget what its called ? My big Kita carb had one on the idle screw I lost , holds it tight ! LOL Itty bitty little thing !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Overpriced.......
> 
> How's Jerry??



Not bad uncle Rob,..how bout you?


----------



## little possum

Jimmy in NC said:


> LP you know I want to see this ported mini you speak of. I have a few kicking around and a ported one would be fun!
> Jimmy


Lets just say I need some practice steadying my hand  Its rough but I think it would run, if I would fix it. I did a wildthing/poulan and I like it pretty good. Just dont have the cajones to go into one of my worksaws. ha


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not bad uncle Rob,..how bout you?



Doin more. Just sore now. Not hurt. 

Sore is fine!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Doin more. Just sore now. Not hurt.
> 
> Sore is fine!!!!!!!



Yeah,...I have put up with a lot of, sore, myself. Good to hear you are progressing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Lets just say I need some practice steadying my hand  Its rough but I think it would run, if I would fix it. I did a wildthing/poulan and I like it pretty good. Just dont have the cajones to go into one of my worksaws. ha



You need a sharper pencil, not that wide tip magic marker....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Doin more. Just sore now. Not hurt.
> 
> Sore is fine!!!!!!!



Sore is better than plain ol hurt !

Ya Ol Phart !

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You need a sharper pencil, not that wide tip magic marker....LOL



If a Slug can do it , anyone can do it ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

If I got any slower today I would be back in bed !


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,...I have put up with a lot of, sore, myself. Good to hear you are progressing.



Hey Jerry, 

Remember the movie"Cannery Row"? 

1982 and a great dam movie!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sore is better than plain ol hurt !
> 
> Ya Ol Phart !
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey John !!!!!

Lots-O-Bacon!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John !!!!!
> 
> Lots-O-Bacon!!!!



Bacon ! Its whats fer supper !


----------



## dancan

Genoa sausage and some Danish beer to wash it down , works like RedBull so I'm gonnnnnnnnnnnna go mow in the rain .
Back in a bit .


----------



## tbone75

Found Dan getting ready to take the kids for a swim in another thread ! Ya know , DCDs bros & sises . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry,
> 
> Remember the movie"Cannery Row"?
> 
> 1982 and a great dam movie!!!



Unfortunately I never had time for the finer things in life. In 1982 I spent 22 days crossing 200 miles of wilderness by backpack and canoe. I had just also bought an YZ 250 and an XS1100 , they took up all my spare time.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Genoa sausage and some Danish beer to wash it down , works like RedBull so I'm gonnnnnnnnnnnna go mow in the rain .
> Back in a bit .



You can't seem to make up yer mind on what to drink ? If Kieth's is so good , why you always drinking sumpin else ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Found Dan getting ready to take the kids for a swim in another thread ! Ya know , DCDs bros & sises . :hmm3grin2orange:



Now that`s going tubing!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You can't seem to make up yer mind on what to drink ? If Kieth's is so good , why you always drinking sumpin else ?



Keiths is all I drink at home here, will try other stuff if forced to I guess.:frown:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keiths is all I drink at home here, will try other stuff if forced to I guess.:frown:



That fridge will cost ya a 12 pack of it ! :hmm3grin2orange:

That will keep me a couple years. :hmm3grin2orange:




Maybe ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That fridge will cost ya a 12 pack of it ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> That will keep me a couple years. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe ?



No problem,.I think they will let me take that much across the border.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No problem,.I think they will let me take that much across the border.....:hmm3grin2orange:



What if I really like it ? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

Jerry see if you can find anyone going this way and back with a truck. Semi or what ever ? I can load that fridge up for ya !


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Unfortunately I never had time for the finer things in life. In 1982 I spent 22 days crossing 200 miles of wilderness by backpack and canoe. I had just also bought an YZ 250 and an XS1100 , they took up all my spare time.



I had an early YZ250. First one with reed valve. 

I just saw the movie again. Didn't see it when it came out. 

John Huston narrated.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry see if you can find anyone going this way and back with a truck. Semi or what ever ? I can load that fridge up for ya !



I have been asking around , seems like all the trucker guys I knew that made that run down the Eastern seaboard and back have retired or quit long haul and gone local. Still a few running central corridor but business sure dropped off between NS and the US these last 5-6 years.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I had an early YZ250. First one with reed valve.
> 
> I just saw the movie again. Didn't see it when it came out.
> 
> John Huston narrated.



Was Nick Nolte in that movie?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was Nick Nolte in that movie?



Bingo!! Give that man a cigar. 

Love the lines......

"It never occured to them they may not be very good at it"


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been asking around , seems like all the trucker guys I knew that made that run down the Eastern seaboard and back have retired or quit long haul and gone local. Still a few running central corridor but business sure dropped off between NS and the US these last 5-6 years.



I don't know of any either ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Made me think of you guys. Lol

View attachment 302312



Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Got bad news for him !!
> 
> when he gets there going to think he's in Quebec and the wx will be the same
> 
> rain everyday for the next week



[video=youtube_share;XzEvNK9-Gsw]http://youtu.be/XzEvNK9-Gsw[/video]

Sorry John


----------



## dancan

Well , I'm a little soggy but the lawn is mowed and muh Henshel kept muh head dry LOL
I don't suscribe to slacker radio , most of the time :hmm3grin2orange:
John ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, because I can


----------



## roncoinc

dancan;4395012
Sorry John :([/QUOTE said:


> Silly nadians !! LOL !!


----------



## IEL

Im going to be restocking my shop with chemicals this weekend, and I need a few suggestions.
For cleaning tools used with bondo, should I go with acetone, lacquer thinner, or toluol?
Any thoughts on using paint stripper on saws before blasting? Is it worth it?
I am planning on getting a few cans of the hardware stores generic version of wd40, some carb cleaner, some liquid wrench, a new (working) oil can and some light machine oil, possibly some brake cleaner, and a needle applicator for my grease gun. Any suggestions on other useful chemicals I have missed?
Also, just to make sure, light machine oil is fine for assembly lube on saws, right?


----------



## dancan

The Tetes a Clacques are a hoot , it's a shame that most of the comedy would get lost in the translation .


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Im going to be restocking my shop with chemicals this weekend, and I need a few suggestions.
> For cleaning tools used with bondo, should I go with acetone, lacquer thinner, or toluol?
> Any thoughts on using paint stripper on saws before blasting? Is it worth it?
> I am planning on getting a few cans of the hardware stores generic version of wd40, some carb cleaner, some liquid wrench, a new (working) oil can and some light machine oil, possibly some brake cleaner, and a needle applicator for my grease gun. Any suggestions on other useful chemicals I have missed?
> Also, just to make sure, light machine oil is fine for assembly lube on saws, right?



I always liked the smell of lacquer thinner ! LOL And it works for bout anything.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> I always liked the smell of lacquer thinner ! LOL And it works for bout anything.



My woodshop teacher has a neat trick for saving brushes that lazy students let oil based varnish dry on.

He takes a small coffee can, and fills about half full of varsol. He then adds about 2 ounces of lacquer hinner to it, and lets the brushes soak overnight. Takes all the dried out varnish off, and leaves the brushes almost as good as new.
I think I will grab the lacquer thinner next time I am at the hardware store. Any issues storing it long term?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I always liked the smell of lacquer thinner ! LOL And it works for bout anything.



And model airplane glue ????


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> And model airplane glue ????



Tnx a lot Dan !!

now i gotta clean up this mess !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And model airplane glue ????



You would know ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Always gave me a nasty headache ! When building models ! Never into sniffing stuff.

Stuff sure burns good !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Friend of mine growing up was a meen SOB ! He would catch toads and put glue on them,then light them up ! Dang wonder he didn't burn everything up ! They sure would hop fast !
He would also glue firecrackers to them and light it !
MEEN !!

Didn't like toads I guess ?


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> You would know ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Always gave me a nasty headache ! When building models ! Never into sniffing stuff.
> 
> Stuff sure burns good !! :hmm3grin2orange:



CA glue is the worst for me. I use it a lot when bowl turning. You can tell right away if you start sanding too soon.... Eyes feel like they are full of acid, sinuses and throat burning, feel like your about to passs out... All from just the fumes. No idea how people can sniff that stuff.... I guess the sanding makes it a lot worse.

One guy in my shop class spent every class behind the lathes sniffing the bottle of turners lacquer.... Might explain why he was one of the least smart people in the school.... That stuff has to kill brain cells.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Friend of mine growing up was a meen SOB ! He would catch toads and put glue on them,then light them up ! Dang wonder he didn't burn everything up ! They sure would hop fast !
> He would also glue firecrackers to them and light it !
> MEEN !!
> 
> Didn't like toads I guess ?



I often spray spiders in my shop with carb cleaner or armor all. They scurry real quick for a few seconds, than drip dead. The carb cleaner makes them flip over and shrivel up. The armor all hardens onnthem real fast, and they stop mid step and turn hard as a rock. Better than real pesticide, and safer.


----------



## IEL

If it gets any quieter in here, I might have to get the Slacquer thinner out....


----------



## tbone75

Sure is quiet in here ! 

I didn't even fart ! :msp_confused:


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> If it gets any quieter in here, I might have to get the Slacquer thinner out....



Now THAT is funny lad.......


----------



## IEL

Would anyone happen to have a spare stihl 044/440/046/460 in one of their saw piles? 
When the funds allow, I am wanting to get something in that class for firewood. I wouldnt want to use any of my saws over 66cc.... LOL
I am thinking that the 034 along with a 044/046 and possibly a 024/026 would be a real nice team.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Would anyone happen to have a spare stihl 044/440/046/460 in one of their saw piles?
> When the funds allow, I am wanting to get something in that class for firewood. I wouldnt want to use any of my saws over 66cc.... LOL
> I am thinking that the 034 along with a 044/046 and possibly a 024/026 would be a real nice team.



I have heard that tbone75 has more of them than he can use.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have heard that tbone75 has more of them than he can use.....LOL



I have a pile of parts ! LOL


----------



## IEL

A little stihl question here. Can you install the air cleaner/air box cover from a ms441 on a 440/044? 
I have to say I really like the look of it, and better filtration is always a plus.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> A little stihl question here. Can you install the air cleaner/air box cover from a ms441 on a 440/044?
> I have to say I really like the look of it, and better filtration is always a plus.



Doubt it but I have not tried that,......yet.....LOL


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> I have a pile of parts ! LOL



Well how about sending me a 044 worth of parts.. lol
Sort of a saw kit.
Maybe if you had a bottom end lying around?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Evening John, Rob.


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Evening John, Rob.



Evening lad......


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> Well how about sending me a 044 worth of parts.. lol
> Sort of a saw kit.
> Maybe if you had a bottom end lying around?



What is the coin of the realm????

MiniMacs.......... Gun parts.......single barrel bourbon......baby ducks.....


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Well how about sending me a 044 worth of parts.. lol
> Sort of a saw kit.
> Maybe if you had a bottom end lying around?



Finding a tank is a big problem for them ! Been looking for a couple for a few months now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Finding a tank is a big problem for them ! Been looking for a couple for a few months now.



And try to find a slant fin head.......


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Finding a tank is a big problem for them ! Been looking for a couple for a few months now.



What have you got in the way of 038s? I have always liked that saw.... I was actually looking for a 038 susper when I found my 034....


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Evening John, Rob.



Hey Rick !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And try to find a slant fin head.......



Got one of dem . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> What have you got in the way of 038s? I have always liked that saw.... I was actually looking for a 038 susper when I found my 034....



Got 2 - 038 supers , but one is mine the other is my Nephews. Sorry.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Got one of dem . :hmm3grin2orange:



Will have had one of those soon.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Will have had one of those soon.



I need another good tank to finish it !


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Got 2 - 038 supers , but one is mine the other is my Nephews. Sorry.



Hmmm

Husky 268xp?
Stihl 045?
Husky 272?
Stihl 041av?









:hmm3grin2orange:
The myzerized monster?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Night Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Husky 268xp?
> Stihl 045?
> Husky 272?
> Stihl 041av?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> The myzerized monster?



Got a 268,272 & hell no on the MM !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Night Jerry.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Got a 268,272 & hell no on the MM !!



I might be interested in the 268. It is one of 3 huskys I really like (another being the 2100)
The wallet is a bit empty at the moment though. Hopefully I will have the cash for another saw by september.


----------



## IEL

Time for me.


(I just had to hit 900 posts tonight)


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I might be interested in the 268. It is one of 3 huskys I really like (another being the 2100)
> The wallet is a bit empty at the moment though. Hopefully I will have the cash for another saw by september.



It may stihl be here ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yawn........scratch.........off to bed........


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
Night Rob !

I guess the others are listening to Slacker radio ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> Night Rob !
> 
> I guess the others are listening to Slacker radio ?



Yeah.....was a good tune on....but it just got over.......


----------



## little possum

Yall up all night and aint gettin nothing done today! Off to takedown a carport and haul er home.


----------



## dancan

Sure am glad I mowed muh lawn in the rain yesterday so I wouldn't have to mow it in the rain today LOL
I've got some chicken coop screen that I'll string out today to keep them low critters and some slug bait LOL , might even run the Swede saw .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sure am glad I mowed muh lawn in the rain yesterday so I wouldn't have to mow it in the rain today LOL
> I've got some chicken coop screen that I'll string out today to keep them low critters and some slug bait LOL , might even run the Swede saw .



Yep.....plenty of rain to go around......not quite raining here now.....pretty near, but not quite...what you might call a "Soaking Fog/mist/drizzle/Chit".....might call it that....or you might just call it "Just 'nuther Chitty Day" on the Coast of Maine.....hope your brother is enjoying his time at we call the "Canadian Rivera"........OOB....LOL!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Hi ho hi ho its off to get a uhaul I go.


----------



## AU_K2500

IEL said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Husky 268xp?
> Stihl 045?
> Husky 272?
> Stihl 041av?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> The myzerized monster?




041AV. Nah, you don't want one of those. They're awful. Ask John. he had on and He hated it so bad he mailed it back.


----------



## dancan

The bro is leaving for there today , free trip for him , his wife and son , the mil's bfriend has a cottage down there on the Riv .


----------



## dancan

And you guys better be nice cause I'll find out LOL
Geez , I looked at the map , right some close to Ron , I should send the bro there for some good eats and pick up some saws that Ron hates .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> And you guys better be nice cause I'll find out LOL
> Geez , I looked at the map , right some close to Ron , I should send the bro there for some good eats and pick up some saws that Ron hates .



Not far at all.

he can go looking in the woods and see if any left out there


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> I might be interested in the 268. It is one of 3 huskys I really like (another being the 2100)
> The wallet is a bit empty at the moment though. Hopefully I will have the cash for another saw by september.



Geoff you would never regret having an 044 kicking around, in my opinion one of the finest Stills ever made. Out of the Stills I have run and worked on my choices for them would have to be an ms260, 044 with the 12mm wrist pin, and anything 066 and up. The 028 super is a great runner but the ms260 to me is a little better all around. As far as saws that are easy to work on I like Hunkajunkavarnsa and Dullbars. The Dullbars are my favorite hands down.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Long night. Pretty rough storms here and that kept one dog up which kept the second dog up which kept the wife up which kept me up! Now to get out the door to help Sparky a few mins late. 

On the way Sparky....




Jimmy


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The bro is leaving for there today , free trip for him , his wife and son , the mil's bfriend has a cottage down there on the Riv .



Cool...hope the weather changes......been poor for a week.....and worse from time to time......they have some serious afternoon T storms down that way frequently in the summer......


----------



## dancan

Free trip , cheep cheep booze , he'll be fine LOL


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Another saturday at the museum today. Bringing home my homelite 7-19 today, along with the free chains. I am hoping to find some parts I am in need of today.
Some IEL HM bits, some mac bits, and hopefully some homelite bits.
I think I will start working on freeing up one of the IEL beavers.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Free trip , cheep cheep booze , he'll be fine LOL



Aint that cheap if ya buy it in mayne !


----------



## dancan

Cheaper than up here and I'm sure they're going to NH as well .


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Cheaper than up here and I'm sure they're going to NH as well .



NH is a nice state to visit, of course there is this one area that is known for grumpy smurfs and fast Ryobis.


----------



## dancan

Might have to find an indoor flea market , the Swede saw won't run well in this straight down rain .


----------



## tbone75

Looks like another rainy day here.

Seems I have just one very small leak in the first camper now ! Gonna call it good nuff ! LOL Hard as it rained yesterday,bet it don't leak in normal rain.


----------



## IEL

Any tips for freeing up a siezed saw? Im thinking hitting it with some industrial grade not-for-sale-to-the-public penatrant, letting it soak the day, than fill it with something and let it soak the week. 
What would be best for soaking it? Diesel? Hydraulic fluid? Varsol? Might be some transmission fluid?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Geoff you would never regret having an 044 kicking around, in my opinion one of the finest Stills ever made. Out of the Stills I have run and worked on my choices for them would have to be an ms260, 044 with the 12mm wrist pin, and anything 066 and up. The 028 super is a great runner but the ms260 to me is a little better all around. As far as saws that are easy to work on I like Hunkajunkavarnsa and Dullbars. The Dullbars are my favorite hands down.



During the time I first seen a Dolly and then bought our first two I figured they were the best thing that came along since sliced bread. After owning them for a couple days I then knew I was right. Ran those two for a couple months, bought another for my Bro, few months later the 4 th one for backup . Only needed backup once when the module failed in dads saw,dealer had the part on the shelf.Bars, chain and sparkplugs were all we needed in the first two years. Airfilters and the one module were the only parts we ever replaced on those saws for more than 4 years . My own saw started feeling tired so I put a set of rings in it and ran it for a few more months, then a new piston and rings perked it up once again. The other saws just piled up hours on them. They were covered in black softwood sap and looked like typical pulpwooders saws but they still ticked on. Then came the worst news we could hear from our dealer, Makita had taken over and the whole supply chain for the SD saws was in turmoil.
Still have those saws, John has the one I bought for backup. I have bought several more used ones since the the Makita takeover and now can find parts online easily. The 115`s have become one of my go to saws most of the time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Any tips for freeing up a siezed saw? Im thinking hitting it with some industrial grade not-for-sale-to-the-public penatrant, letting it soak the day, than fill it with something and let it soak the week.
> What would be best for soaking it? Diesel? Hydraulic fluid? Varsol? Might be some transmission fluid?



Transmission fluid and acetone mixed 50-50 is about the best stuff I ever used.


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Transmission fluid and acetone mixed 50-50 is about the best stuff I ever used.



I have worked marine mechanic around the salt water here mos of my life and we see some really rusted stuff.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> During the time I first seen a Dolly and then bought our first two I figured they were the best thing that came along since sliced bread. After owning them for a couple days I then knew I was right. Ran those two for a couple months, bought another for my Bro, few months later the 4 th one for backup . Only needed backup once when the module failed in dads saw,dealer had the part on the shelf.Bars, chain and sparkplugs were all we needed in the first two years. Airfilters and the one module were the only parts we ever replaced on those saws for more than 4 years . My own saw started feeling tired so I put a set of rings in it and ran it for a few more months, then a new piston and rings perked it up once again. The other saws just piled up hours on them. They were covered in black softwood sap and looked like typical pulpwooders saws but they still ticked on. Then came the worst news we could hear from our dealer, Makita had taken over and the whole supply chain for the SD saws was in turmoil.
> Still have those saws, John has the one I bought for backup. I have bought several more used ones since the the Makita takeover and now can find parts online easily. The 115`s have become one of my go to saws most of the time.



The one I have stihl runs very very good ! I do kinda baby it. LOL My very first Dolmar !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Transmission fluid and acetone mixed 50-50 is about the best stuff I ever used.



My Slug brain couldn't member it !! Got to write it down !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The one I have stihl runs very very good ! I do kinda baby it. LOL My very first Dolmar !



You will never wear that saw out John, it has maybe 200 hours on it but no more. Some of mine have 6-8 times that much run time on them and still run strong. I rebuilt my dads to new condition after my little bro dropped an oak on it and mauled it up quite a bit. Found plenty of NOS parts and rebuilt that saw, it now sits with the rest of the shelf queens.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Raining and very wet here this morning, ...I think I will open some boxes......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You will never wear that saw out John, it has maybe 200 hours on it but no more. Some of mine have 6-8 times that much run time on them and still run strong. I rebuilt my dads to new condition after my little bro dropped an oak on it and mauled it up quite a bit. Found plenty of NOS parts and rebuilt that saw, it now sits with the rest of the shelf queens.



I know I won't wear it out ! LOL It sure is a good runner ! And stihl the easiest starting saw I have !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Raining and very wet here this morning, ...I think I will open some boxes......LOL



Find something you forgot you bought ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I really have no idea how many and what Dolmars I have now ? Stihl looking for 143 parts too ! Haven't found anything for them !


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Transmission fluid and acetone mixed 50-50 is about the best stuff I ever used.



I will see if I can find that stuff in the chemical storage.
If not, I will just mix up an assortment of solvents, oils, and fuels and see how that works.
There is never a shortage of chemicals there, just a shortage of the ones you need.... LOL


----------



## tbone75

When I get to moving stuff, it will be sorted into brands at least ! LOL Now there just piled every where !

No idea what all parts I have for most of them ? Good idea on some , but not sure whats where ?


----------



## tbone75

Something very strange is going on round here ?


Haven't brought a saw home in bout a month ! :msp_ohmy:


Sent the OL out to the yard sales today ! Got my fingers crossed !


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> When I get to moving stuff, it will be sorted into brands at least ! LOL Now there just piled every where !
> 
> No idea what all parts I have for most of them ? Good idea on some , but not sure whats where ?



Let me know if you find a good 044... LOL

Also, is that 268 a closed port xp or an open port non xp? If it is the closed port, see if you can put on hold for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> When I get to moving stuff, it will be sorted into brands at least ! LOL Now there just piled every where !
> 
> No idea what all parts I have for most of them ? Good idea on some , but not sure whats where ?



I am in the same boat as you though I really limited my saw buying for the last 2 years they still arrive as fast or even faster than when I was buying full tilt. I just opened a saw a fellow NS member sent me. It is kinda special as it will be my oldest Stihl I own yet, its an 1106S that I will now start searching for a few parts for to do a resto on it. I have my saws and saw stuff in 4 different buildings and that just makes it harder to remember where anything is.....LOL


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am in the same boat as you though I really limited my saw buying for the last 2 years they still arrive as fast or even faster than when I was buying full tilt. I just opened a saw a fellow NS member sent me. It is kinda special as it will be my oldest Stihl I own yet, its an 1106S that I will now start searching for a few parts for to do a resto on it. I have my saws and saw stuff in 4 different buildings and that just makes it harder to remember where anything is.....LOL



Got any 044s lying around there?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Something very strange is going on round here ?
> 
> 
> Haven't brought a saw home in bout a month ! :msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> Sent the OL out to the yard sales today ! Got my fingers crossed !



I am not currently looking for any more but they just keep showing up . I couldn`t say no to the 1106S but have turned down dozens of others lately. Still have 7 boxes to open that have saws of some make in them and 20-25 boxes with parts or part saws in them, don`t even know or remember what`s in them......LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Let me know if you find a good 044... LOL
> 
> Also, is that 268 a closed port xp or an open port non xp? If it is the closed port, see if you can put on hold for me.



Think its a XP ? I can hold onto it ,no problem. But it would save you a lot of money if you can find one closer to you. Shipping one up there cost around 80.00 ! Plus the saw !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am not currently looking for any more but they just keep showing up . I couldn`t say no to the 1106S but have turned down dozens of others lately. Still have 7 boxes to open that have saws of some make in them and 20-25 boxes with parts or part saws in them, don`t even know or remember what`s in them......LOL



No idea what that Stihl is ?

Can't think of many saws I want right now , that slowed me way down ! LOL Maybe a 655BP ! LOL Could have bought one , but needed other things much worse !
I can get back to looking now ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Got any 044s lying around there?



I have 5 runners and I really can`t remember what else is in the storage buildings. I stripped down a few 044 and 046/460`s a long while ago and haven`t seen them since. Boxes of saws and parts piled 5' deep is no way of knowing what I have.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No idea what that Stihl is ?
> 
> Can't think of many saws I want right now , that slowed me way down ! LOL Maybe a 655BP ! LOL Could have bought one , but needed other things much worse !
> I can get back to looking now ! LOL



I have to research that old Stihl to see exactly what it is myself. Best I can tell till the real experts on the reslly old Stihls get in on it is that it is a early Stihl Contra Lightening S . Some disassembly required to make a positive ident. The 655 thing I have covered for myself....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have to research that old Stihl to see exactly what it is myself. Best I can tell till the real experts on the reslly old Stihls get in on it is that it is a early Stihl Contra Lightening S . Some disassembly required to make a positive ident. The 655 thing I have covered for myself....LOL



We will need pix when you get to building that Stihl ! LOL

I know you have the 655s covered very well ! :msp_razz:

I am in no hurry , would like to find the parts to build one. But that is harder than finding a whole saw ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Wondering about that darn Scoot ? Hope hes doing OK ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have to research that old Stihl to see exactly what it is myself. Best I can tell till the real experts on the reslly old Stihls get in on it is that it is a early Stihl Contra Lightening S . Some disassembly required to make a positive ident. The 655 thing I have covered for myself....LOL



The earliest ones have no oil sight glass. Really rare.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> We will need pix when you get to building that Stihl ! LOL
> 
> I know you have the 655s covered very well ! :msp_razz:
> 
> I am in no hurry , would like to find the parts to build one. But that is harder than finding a whole saw ! LOL



In reality there are still lots of those 655`s out there that haven`t heard that there is a bunch of chainsaw nuts looking for them, "yet". There are a lot that have found homes with said nuts that won`t let even one of them go now. I let 7 of my big P series saws go a few years back cause no big demand was in place for them, now its hard to find them at an affordable price.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wondering about that darn Scoot ? Hope hes doing OK ?



Havn`t heard a thing from him, hope he is just too busy to check in.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> The earliest ones have no oil sight glass. Really rare.



Oh....forgot.......hey all......zzzzzzzzzzz 

I heard 1106. Zzzzzzzz


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh....forgot.......hey all......zzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> I heard 1106. Zzzzzzzz



Just like an alarm clock,....heeeeeeyyyy......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> The earliest ones have no oil sight glass. Really rare.



Well this one has a sight glass so not that early, has a really huge jug on it but maybe they all did, need a shoehorn and just a lil grinding to get it into place.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Think its a XP ? I can hold onto it ,no problem. But it would save you a lot of money if you can find one closer to you. Shipping one up there cost around 80.00 ! Plus the saw !



The issue is whenever I find a good user here, it is either way over priced, or I just speny my cash on another saw. Plus I think you need some help clearing out.:msp_razz:


----------



## IEL

IEL said:


> The issue is whenever I find a good user here, it is either way over priced, or I just speny my cash on another saw. Plus I think you need some help clearing out.:msp_razz:



I think I will make the next user be my last saw purchase until I have a truck. If his keeps up I will have enough free projects to keep me going for a while.


----------



## jimdad07

I pick up my Dollies first over any of them, I have had a few brands through my shop the last few years and they just don't feel as good to me as the Dollies, new or old. I am thinking that some of the growing pains from the makita end have calmed down and dealer support where I am is getting better.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I pick up my Dollies first over any of them, I have had a few brands through my shop the last few years and they just don't feel as good to me as the Dollies, new or old. I am thinking that some of the growing pains from the makita end have calmed down and dealer support where I am is getting better.



The parts is the wrong color ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Seems to be another day I can't get off my flippy cap to save my flippy cap. LOL

Getting very old ! :msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Seems to be another day I can't get off my flippy cap to save my flippy cap. LOL
> 
> Getting very old ! :msp_mad:



Spent most of the rainy day yestday reading........
be doing the same today...
IS weekend ya know !!??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Spent most of the rainy day yestday reading........
> be doing the same today...
> IS weekend ya know !!??



Everyday is the weekend for us ! :msp_thumbsup:

I did a lot of readin yesterday too ! On the puter ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Spent most of the rainy day yestday reading........
> be doing the same today...
> IS weekend ya know !!??



Thought you had a turd saw to fix ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thought you had a turd saw to fix ?



Condemned ! 

on that funny steal carb,,checked it out online,strange..
so,,do you stihl screw it all the way clockwise and back out or screw all the way CC and turn it in ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Once again I am in debt to jimmy. We got everything moved into the house in record time. Couldn't have done it with out him. Thanks again Jimmy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I pick up my Dollies first over any of them, I have had a few brands through my shop the last few years and they just don't feel as good to me as the Dollies, new or old. I am thinking that some of the growing pains from the makita end have calmed down and dealer support where I am is getting better.



They are good saws no doubt, I would still be running mine more but I caught the Stihl bug and it has not run its course yet. Dealer support for them is non existent around here but for Stihl its just a local phone call away or I can drop in any time.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Condemned !
> 
> on that funny steal carb,,checked it out online,strange..
> so,,do you stihl screw it all the way clockwise and back out or screw all the way CC and turn it in ??



CC all the way in then , clockwise to run it out. Just backwards to normal.

That one screw adjust ,hi,low and idle. STUPID !!


----------



## tbone75

Guy just picked up that MS170 I worked on. LOL 125.00 profit on that baby !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have this guy that is real anxious for me to rebuild his 015 for him, told him its a really low end homeowner model saw and not worth much. He insists, sentimental value, his first and only chainsaw..:msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have this guy that is real anxious for me to rebuild his 015 for him, told him its a really low end homeowner model saw and not worth much. He insists, sentimental value, his first and only chainsaw..:msp_unsure:



Yuk ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yuk ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Ya,..really, can`t convince him otherwise. He thinks cause it says Stihl on it that its worth money....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ya,..really, can`t convince him otherwise. He thinks cause it says Stihl on it that its worth money....LOL



The only home owner Stihl I don't mind are the 025's. They do ok for what they are. There is a 390 in my shop that a guy dropped off and to me it's a complete pile, I was happy to condemn it.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> The only home owner Stihl I don't mind are the 025's. They do ok for what they are. There is a 390 in my shop that a guy dropped off and to me it's a complete pile, I was happy to condemn it.



I'm happy to condemn ANY steal


----------



## roncoinc

I just condemned a mini mac !! LOL !!

starter pawl spring broke,,nope,noway gona take it ALL apart to replace the flywheel then try to get it together with everything lined up and all.. CHIT !


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> The only home owner Stihl I don't mind are the 025's. They do ok for what they are. There is a 390 in my shop that a guy dropped off and to me it's a complete pile, I was happy to condemn it.



The 029/290s are very heavy for what they are ? Not real sure why they are so heavy ? Very little different than a wildthingy,and 5 times the price ! LOL 
But people sure like them ?????? I sell everyone I put together easy as can be ? LOL

The Husky 455 is the same way ,heavy for what you get ! But it is a strato motor,better on fuel than the 290. Not a better saw,they are equal in every way.

And they are both called farm use saws. :msp_razz: Nothing but total BS ! LOL

Don't care for either one of them , but they sell good ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I just condemned a mini mac !! LOL !!
> 
> starter pawl spring broke,,nope,noway gona take it ALL apart to replace the flywheel then try to get it together with everything lined up and all.. CHIT !



They are the worst saw ever made !! I refuse to ever work on another one ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

I just fixed a Steel whacker !

Primer bulb was all. LOL Didn't even need to pull the carb ! 

Easy 10.00 ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess I am #3 on the post count list. LOL Only been here little over 2 years ! That is a lot of 2 finger typing !

Lot of BS too ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Also means I spend WAY too much time on this puter ! :help:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Guess I am #3 on the post count list. LOL Only been here little over 2 years ! That is a lot of 2 finger typing !
> 
> Lot of BS too ! :msp_w00t:



All on a dail up connection !!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> All on a dail up connection !!!!!



It would have been higher but his first year on here all he had was smoke signals.


----------



## BigDaddyR

View attachment 302419

And the dead Maple is?


Sent on the fly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> View attachment 302419
> 
> And the dead Maple is?
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Dead?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> View attachment 302419
> 
> And the dead Maple is?
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Yep ............. Dead !

Yep ............. Maple !


:msp_w00t:


----------



## jimdad07

Red maple, lobes aren't long enough to be sugar.












I think...


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Red maple, lobes aren't long enough to be sugar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think...



Got no idea ? All I can tell , its maple ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> View attachment 302419
> 
> And the dead Maple is?
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Bet yer meen as Ron !

Didn't even hug it did ya ! 


:msp_unsure:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nope no hug from me. I didn't kill it. Got water in the crotch and rotted and a wind took it out. Neighbor paid a guy to get it down and I got him to block it to 16's. saved him the dump fee. Hugged it with my hands while running each piece through the splitter


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

View attachment 302447


Poor Burt is loaded down. Time for a break and cut the guys grass. Not charging him for this week. Figured it the least I can do for him making the wood easy for me to get. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been searching up and reading threads about the Contra`s all day, haven`t done nothing else. Guess the S model is somewhat collectible. No to find parts, the search begins again......LOL


----------



## IEL

Good today. I brought home more free crap as always. I picked up my homie 7-19, its definatly a parts saw. I also got another misery whip. (and I am likely the only one in my generation who knows how to sharpen one... LOL)
Also picked up another gasoline blow torch, two more big soldering coppers (one is atleast a pound, maybe two!) Also got a free bar of 40/60 solder, I am planning on ordering a big box of it. 

In other news, I have been invited to ride in the 1970 international fire truck for the canada day parade. Front seat running lights and sirens. He said he would let me drive it when we are back at the museum.
I am also going to be making some copper strainer baskets for the fire pumps. As the only pond is quite dirty, I have to build them with double baskets. Reminds me, I need more flux. Doing it old school with gasoline torch, two big azz coppers and a solder bar.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl on my flippy cap ! :msp_razz:

Stihl raining ! :msp_razz:

Same tomorrow ! :msp_razz:


----------



## little possum

I feel for you John. Weather has had pop layed up for a few days. He went with me to get carport this a.m and we finally got tranny out of the Bota! yay! hahah. Now time for a teardown. Im kinda scared. 
Carport is home, but we spent a hour tryin to decide where to put it so we wouldnt get in trouble when Mom comes home  left it on the trailer and gonna try to start the 30x40 lean too soon. Gotta get trucks, tractors, trailers outta sight!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> I feel for you John. Weather has had pop layed up for a few days. He went with me to get carport this a.m and we finally got tranny out of the Bota! yay! hahah. Now time for a teardown. Im kinda scared.
> Carport is home, but we spent a hour tryin to decide where to put it so we wouldnt get in trouble when Mom comes home  left it on the trailer and gonna try to start the 30x40 lean too soon. Gotta get trucks, tractors, trailers outta sight!



I know he feels rough with this crappy weather !


----------



## IEL

Slackers..........


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Yuk ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I agree. Monogamous saw ownership should be against the law.


----------



## tbone75

Lots of slacking going on tonight !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> The 029/290s are very heavy for what they are ? Not real sure why they are so heavy ? Very little different than a wildthingy,and 5 times the price ! LOL
> But people sure like them ?????? I sell everyone I put together easy as can be ? LOL
> 
> The Husky 455 is the same way ,heavy for what you get ! But it is a strato motor,better on fuel than the 290. Not a better saw,they are equal in every way.
> 
> And they are both called farm use saws. :msp_razz: Nothing but total BS ! LOL
> 
> Don't care for either one of them , but they sell good ! :msp_w00t:



I agree the 455 is heavy for what you get but I really liked mine. In retrospect wish I hadn't traded it and just bought my 365 outright. Wouldn't mind finding one as a project. Mine cut wood great and I got to work out the bicepts at the same time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Lots of slacking going on tonight !



Sorry,..I have been cleaning up an old friend I havn`t seen in close to 40 years.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry,..I have been cleaning up an old friend I havn`t seen in close to 40 years.



What did you dig out ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What did you dig out ?



Something that went missing 40 years ago and came back to me just yesterday.


----------



## Cantdog

Worked on the boat some today......then the rain quit for a while so went out side and going over the Volvo ign electrics......waiting for the "new" distributor so thought I would go through the entire system and clean connections..do some tests.....make sure when the distributor arrives everything is ready.....so I unplugged the ECU and following the factory test methods found two the leads that were supposed to carry the same voltage with the ign turned on......nope...about a 1.5 volt difference....Hmmmm......unfastened all the plugs and and grounds and pulled the harness back through the strut tower passage and a mouse nest came out with it...Hmmmm right in the only place that you could not see the harness.... they had eaten the outer casing away and eaten through one of the hot leads to the coil......I cut it back real close and the wire was only connected by a half dozen strands....the rest were just green fuzz....cut it back some more...soldered it up and heat shrinked the joint....then taped the entire harness up good....hooked everything back up.....not positive that this was the original issue but if it wasn't it certainly would be soon.


All voltage checks and resistance reading are within spec now....distributer came through southern Maine sort facility this morning so should be here Monday......so drop that in a she should fire.....we'll see...

This car is in great shape...never seen a Maine/northern winter...77,000 original miles....interior is nice and clean....not a spec of rust.....recent paint job....average job at best but looks OK..probably a $1,500 job.....no body work...no dings sweet piece of Swede gearing.....built like a tank...doors close with a sharp click....not bad for $500.....daughter is antsy...but I gotta go through the brakes and other stuff after I get the engine running good......probably do a timing belt and all the fan belts too just to be on the safe side...probably have a grand in it when it's done...cheep enough.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Worked on the boat some today......then the rain quit for a while so went out side and going over the Volvo ign electrics......waiting for the "new" distributor so thought I would go through the entire system and clean connections..do some tests.....make sure when the distributor arrives everything is ready.....so I unplugged the ECU and following the factory test methods found two the leads that were supposed to carry the same voltage with the ign turned on......nope...about a 1.5 volt difference....Hmmmm......unfastened all the plugs and and grounds and pulled the harness back through the strut tower passage and a mouse nest came out with it...Hmmmm right in the only place that you could not see the harness.... they had eaten the outer casing away and eaten through one of the hot leads to the coil......I cut it back real close and the wire was only connected by a half dozen strands....the rest were just green fuzz....cut it back some more...soldered it up and heat shrinked the joint....then taped the entire harness up good....hooked everything back up.....not positive that this was the original issue but if it wasn't it certainly would be soon.
> 
> 
> All voltage checks and resistance reading are within spec now....distributer came through southern Maine sort facility this morning so should be here Monday......so drop that in a she should fire.....we'll see...
> 
> This car is in great shape...never seen a Maine/northern winter...77,000 original miles....interior is nice and clean....not a spec of rust.....recent paint job....average job at best but looks OK..probably a $1,500 job.....no body work...no dings sweet piece of Swede gearing.....built like a tank...doors close with a sharp click....not bad for $500.....daughter is antsy...but I gotta go through the brakes and other stuff after I get the engine running good......probably do a timing belt and all the fan belts too just to be on the safe side...probably have a grand in it when it's done...cheep enough.....



That will be very cheap for that car ! And a great car for her !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That will be very cheap for that car ! And a great car for her !



Hope so......very safe car.....and heavy for it's size.....and Ron loves them too!!! LOL!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Done slacking for the day.

Cut two lawns. check
Picked up extra filters, fuel line, top cover bolt, starter string and handle for new project, coil wire spring and boot etc from LD. check
Picked up parts and changed spark plug and oil in splitter. check
Split wood in burning hot sun for 2 hours. check
Stacked above splitted wood on pallets with DW. check

Time for a shower.

PS. My Huskee splitter is a pain in the Axx to change the oil in.


----------



## jimdad07

Mowed down a bunch of brush with my Gravely tonight, most of it young dogwood and about 1/2" up to 1", machine laughed at it. Also split a few cord today and stacked it, almost there for next winter's wood.


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> Done slacking for the day.
> 
> Cut two lawns. check
> Picked up extra filters, fuel line, top cover bolt, starter string and handle for new project, coil wire spring and boot etc from LD. check
> Picked up parts and changed spark plug and oil in splitter. check
> Split wood in burning hot sun for 2 hours. check
> Stacked above splitted wood on pallets with DW. check
> 
> Time for a shower.
> 
> PS. My Huskee splitter is a pain in the Axx to change the oil in.



Please shower, it's getting terrible in here.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hope so......very safe car.....and heavy for it's size.....and Ron loves them too!!! LOL!!!



Yep , the Smurf likes them cause they last so long ! LOL 

And he gets them super cheap ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thought I was bad, just gave up my 79 GMC truck but still drive my 91 Olds Cierra..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thought I was bad, just gave up my 79 GMC truck but still drive my 91 Olds Cierra..



Jerry ......................... You are bad ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry ......................... You are bad ! :msp_rolleyes:



Yup,...I is bad and cheep.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I wasn't a lot better. LOL

I drove a 1975 Vette every day for 2 years. LOL 

Yes it even seen some snow ! LOL Went dang good too ! LOL


But it is a Vette . :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to start cleaning up the Contra to see what needs replacing, lots of dirt to remove and a few stuck/seized things to get freed up.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to start cleaning up the Contra to see what needs replacing, lots of dirt to remove and a few stuck/seized things to get freed up.



Going to paint it up too ?


----------



## IEL

Also, I have a good little trade lined up. A saw tune up for a working used osciliscope.
Its really nice knowing people who are trying to get rid of stuff that I want.:msp_wink:

Now I just need to figure out how to run an osciliscope... LOL
I know what the whole machine does, just not what each knob does. (one of the knobs might be the owner...)


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Going to paint it up too ?



This one will get painted, its in good physical shape but really needs paint.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This one will get painted, its in good physical shape but really needs paint.



I like that !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like that !



A nice coat of two part urethane should look good on it.


----------



## jimdad07

Jerry have you ever seen the show "America Unearthed"? They had a real good show on the Freemasons and Knights Templar that is based in Nova Scotia.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry have you ever seen the show "America Unearthed"? They had a real good show on the Freemasons and Knights Templar that is based in Nova Scotia.



Have not seen or heard of that show but I seldom watch TV. May be a real interesting show by the sounds of it.


----------



## jimdad07

The show covers different ancient sites throughout North America that are showing that there have been many different people from Europe here long before Columbus ever set foot here. Pretty neat stuff. It's on the history channel.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> The show covers different ancient sites throughout North America that are showing that there have been many different people from Europe here long before Columbus ever set foot here. Pretty neat stuff. It's on the history channel.



That would be interesting, we all know that the Norse were here hundreds of years before Columbus. There is a lot of evidence that Chinese were here even before the Norsemen, the Red Ocre people before them and the Clovis people even earlier.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> The show covers different ancient sites throughout North America that are showing that there have been many different people from Europe here long before Columbus ever set foot here. Pretty neat stuff. It's on the history channel.



Good show ! I don't watch TV much but I like that one !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Night Jerry.


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan!!

How's the leg going??

About this time last year (July) you were Hobbling around with a long mend. 

I couldnt imagine recovery that long. 

I fully understand now. 

Hope you are doing well.


----------



## dancan

It happened around the 19th of May , I was non weight bearing on that leg at this time last year , had the good kotten kandy but not enough of it .
It was a hard way to get a lesson on disability and what it means .
Marathon is no longer a word in my vocabulary .
I was worried about weight gain from the lack of activity , you can tell John I've had to put new holes in my favorite belts ..............on the smaller side LOL
Lots of people ask me if arthritis has set in and can I feel the rain comming , I just look up and tell them I hope I can feel the sun coming


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All........Hey!!! It's foggy and drizzly......Yeeeeaaaaaaa!!!!!.................................................NOT!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hope it's getting better Dan. Keep up the recovery. 

Good morning. Slacker check in


Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

Another day that I don't have to water the garden ........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Any tips for freeing up a siezed saw? Im thinking hitting it with some industrial grade not-for-sale-to-the-public penatrant, letting it soak the day, than fill it with something and let it soak the week.
> What would be best for soaking it? Diesel? Hydraulic fluid? Varsol? Might be some transmission fluid?




I have freed up some by continual soaking with PB Blaster, Kroil, what ever and then pressurizing the cylinder with compressed air. It helps to push out down around the rings and such. Freed up the DO-100 that way.






AU_K2500 said:


> Once again I am in debt to jimmy. We got everything moved into the house in record time. Couldn't have done it with out him. Thanks again Jimmy!




No problem Sparky. The look on the wife's face when I told her you sent me money for a saw was worth the trip. 



Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Its morning !

Dang it hurts ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Its morning !
> 
> Dang it hurts ! LOL



Hey John.....this dang wet weather has to dry up soon!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey John.....this dang wet weather has to dry up soon!!!!



Weather man say its not going to for another week or more ! :bang:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Weather man say its not going to for another week or more ! :bang:



I know.....but shhhhhh.......they ain't always right........probably be two weeks!! LOL!!! .......sucks to have summer be used up in crappy weather....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I know.....but shhhhhh.......they ain't always right........probably be two weeks!! LOL!!! .......sucks to have summer be used up in crappy weather....



Really wouldn't surprise me one bit ! LOL


----------



## dancan

I see a picture of the sun poking it's head out from behind some clouds in our long range forecast  Betcha someone was ordered to put it there .....


----------



## tbone75

Sure hope to get something going today ? Don't care what ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I see a picture of the sun poking it's head out from behind some clouds in our long range forecast  Betcha someone was ordered to put it there .....



I think you're right........sounds like something the "Ministry of Moral" would do......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well I'm headed back to trim carpentry land this morning. Won't even get the mowers unloaded off the trailer. I am beging to think the FIL breaks the mower just to get out of mowing. Had the riding mower, push mower, and string trimmer torn up yesterday when I got there. Mowed the yard and hauled tail. Wife told him in no uncertain terms don't bother us today and unless he was coming to paint trim at our house! 

Hopefully after this project wraps up I can get the A/C installed in the shop and get back to some saws or Gravely stuff. I just don't enjoy these remodel projects like I used to.


----------



## dancan

John , you goin to get some fancy stickers made up ???
"Whacker Whipper Service" 
By
The Slug​


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , you goin to get some fancy stickers made up ???
> "Whacker Whipper Service"
> By
> The Slug​



Not if I can help it ! LOL Don't really like working on them things !


----------



## tbone75

Time for a walk , while its not raining !


----------



## roncoinc

Another beutifull day in paradise 

sun came out yestday and dried everything up.

sunny stihl this mornin,,nice and warm too !


----------



## roncoinc

John,,didnt get a chance on that squeel yestday.
if the screw is left hand thread i turn it all the way CC to stop and then CW two turns ?


----------



## little possum

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thought I was bad, just gave up my 79 GMC truck but still drive my 91 Olds Cierra..



The blue truck?! :taped:


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,wait till you see how CHEAP and easy brakes are on those..

only part gives problems is E brake,,seperate drum for them and exposed,most people dont bother on an auto

check heater fan NOW !!
if any bearing noise at ALL should replace it asap,will go in the cold.
PIA job,unless you cheat like i do


----------



## roncoinc

Had best BBQ of the summer so far last night.

Two friends came over and we spent hours eating.

everything was done all the grill with wild cherry for smoke..

started with pineaplle slices done over high heat to carmelize the sugars,,,flip once,do the other side.

soaked corn in the husk in water in sink for an hour,,med heat and keep turning untill husk is blackened all around and some kernals start to show it too.
retains the natural sugar better than boiling,best way to do corn,just dont overcook.

Italian sausage next to the smoke box slow cooked was a fill in snack betwen eating 

teryaki beef on a stick came out awsome,good eating there !

a veg mix in alumn foil with olive oil and butter was great with,,,,

marinated/herbed chicken thighs and,,,,

a salad with my lettuce and his fresh matters and scallions from my garden.

Ice cream for dessert.

and,,, , lot's of beer to wash it down ...


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Not sure what Im doing today.....


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys.


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> The blue truck?! :taped:



I guess I was too far down the line for that one


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Had best BBQ of the summer so far last night.
> 
> Two friends came over and we spent hours eating.
> 
> everything was done all the grill with wild cherry for smoke..
> 
> started with pineaplle slices done over high heat to carmelize the sugars,,,flip once,do the other side.
> 
> soaked corn in the husk in water in sink for an hour,,med heat and keep turning untill husk is blackened all around and some kernals start to show it too.
> retains the natural sugar better than boiling,best way to do corn,just dont overcook.
> 
> Italian sausage next to the smoke box slow cooked was a fill in snack betwen eating
> 
> teryaki beef on a stick came out awsome,good eating there !
> 
> a veg mix in alumn foil with olive oil and butter was great with,,,,
> 
> marinated/herbed chicken thighs and,,,,
> 
> a salad with my lettuce and his fresh matters and scallions from my garden.
> 
> Ice cream for dessert.
> 
> and,,, , lot's of beer to wash it down ...



If you over cooked and dried it up you would have been a meal fit for a King LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> If you over cooked and dried it up you would have been a meal fit for a King LOL



I'm a cook,,not a BUTCHER !!!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I'm a cook,,not a BUTCHER !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,didnt get a chance on that squeel yestday.
> if the screw is left hand thread i turn it all the way CC to stop and then CW two turns ?



You got it !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Had best BBQ of the summer so far last night.
> 
> Two friends came over and we spent hours eating.
> 
> everything was done all the grill with wild cherry for smoke..
> 
> started with pineaplle slices done over high heat to carmelize the sugars,,,flip once,do the other side.
> 
> soaked corn in the husk in water in sink for an hour,,med heat and keep turning untill husk is blackened all around and some kernals start to show it too.
> retains the natural sugar better than boiling,best way to do corn,just dont overcook.
> 
> Italian sausage next to the smoke box slow cooked was a fill in snack betwen eating
> 
> teryaki beef on a stick came out awsome,good eating there !
> 
> a veg mix in alumn foil with olive oil and butter was great with,,,,
> 
> marinated/herbed chicken thighs and,,,,
> 
> a salad with my lettuce and his fresh matters and scallions from my garden.
> 
> Ice cream for dessert.
> 
> and,,, , lot's of beer to wash it down ...



It all sounds good , but I know you didn't COOK the meat !


----------



## cheeves

roncoinc said:


> Another beutifull day in paradise
> 
> sun came out yestday and dried everything up.
> 
> sunny stihl this mornin,,nice and warm too !



Wife and I were up in Salem yesterday afternoon. Was nice to see and feel the sun for a change!! Overcast down here this morning and a little cool.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,didnt get a chance on that squeel yestday.
> if the screw is left hand thread i turn it all the way CC to stop and then CW two turns ?



The Steel whacker I worked on yesterday had the same kind of carb on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> The blue truck?! :taped:



Yup.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup.



Stihl got the ol thing ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I guess I was too far down the line for that one




You would need a pallet jack to get into it. I had actually promised the truck to my late friend that passed away this winter. Tom had always wanted big Blue and I promised it to him some 20 odd years ago, he didn`t make it but his very good friend and near constant companion stepped up to the plate even before Tom passed on and kept in contact on a monthly basis making it very clear that he wanted first dibbs on that truck. Makes it very hard to choose who to let it go to when there was at least 9 diff fellows that said they wanted the truck....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stihl got the ol thing ?



Its still here but its been sold, fellow that bought it is away for another week but will pick it up as soon as he gets back home.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its raining too hard to do any outside work so I guess I will take the Contra over to the garage and clean it up a bit. I got my old axe mostly cleaned up as far as I am going to go with it, havn`t seen it in close to 40 years.


----------



## jimdad07

We get a nice day and someone calls with a busted cooler. Bout ready to send side work packin. At least we weren't mowing hay today.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its raining too hard to do any outside work so I guess I will take the Contra over to the garage and clean it up a bit. I got my old axe mostly cleaned up as far as I am going to go with it, havn`t seen it in close to 40 years.



Must have hid it real good ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> It happened around the 19th of May , I was non weight bearing on that leg at this time last year , had the good kotten kandy but not enough of it .
> It was a hard way to get a lesson on disability and what it means .
> Marathon is no longer a word in my vocabulary .
> I was worried about weight gain from the lack of activity , you can tell John I've had to put new holes in my favorite belts ..............on the smaller side LOL
> Lots of people ask me if arthritis has set in and can I feel the rain comming , I just look up and tell them I hope I can feel the sun coming



Yeah. Your vocabulary changes. Lol

And you try to think BEFORE you do things. 

Thinking AFTER can mean a LOT more. 

Best of luck.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Your vocabulary changes. Lol
> 
> And you try to think BEFORE you do things.
> 
> Thinking AFTER can mean a LOT more.
> 
> Best of luck.



He don't run with chainsaws no more !


----------



## tbone75

Went out and mowed some grass , little wet for it , but I had to do something ! Seems to made me feel better ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just heard some thunder a ways off. Won't be long now . :censored:


----------



## jimdad07

Made it home to pull weeds and split wood. Glad I set the gardens up this year to let machines do the work, takes me about two hours to take care of the gardens this year, always took the weekend before and I doubled up on garden space this year.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Made it home to pull weeds and split wood. Glad I set the gardens up this year to let machines do the work, takes me about two hours to take care of the gardens this year, always took the weekend before and I doubled up on garden space this year.



What did you do diff ??

tomato blight bad this year,,,hit me hard,,tried NEEM oil,,now got some " agri fos " ,should take care of it.,considered "organic " also.

got the potatoes too,not salvageable,affected my eggplants too 
if you get any sign of the blight,take care of it same day.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> What did you do diff ??
> 
> tomato blight bad this year,,,hit me hard,,tried NEEM oil,,now got some " agri fos " ,should take care of it.,considered "organic " also.
> 
> got the potatoes too,not salvageable,affected my eggplants too
> if you get any sign of the blight,take care of it same day.



Check with your local ag agent.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Check with your local ag agent.



The Ol's daughter is head of the state agy extension service ,,how you think i know ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The Ol's daughter is head of the state agy extension service ,,how you think i know ?



I got one plant that looks like it dyeing off at the bottom ? Rest of them look fine ?


----------



## tbone75

The OL brought home a box of dishes from her Grandmas , said they use to come in boxes of soap ? Says 22 kt gold trim on them ? Has a wheat plant on them.
Anyone know anything bout them ? Worth saving ?


----------



## tbone75

Bought the OL a Fat Head Pissburg Squeeler thing , should have sent one to Ron !


----------



## tbone75

34,000 post ! 

Gabby azz Slug !

That be a LOT of BS !


----------



## tbone75

Just got a load of cheap-o whackers ! 4 of the give to me. LOL Think 3 of them will run ? Maybe even all of them ?

More junk I don't need !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Ron 

Hey dan

Hey John. 

Onlyest ones down there. 

Off to fix mowers..


----------



## dancan

Have fun mower repairin , I fixed mine by installing a brand new Briggs on it LOL


----------



## dancan

All this talk of blight , I'm off to check my maters an taters :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Have fun mower repairin , I fixed mine by installing a brand new Briggs on it LOL



It's the lift for the 60" deck on a zero turn. 

He has a bad back so I put a pneumatic assist. 

I guarranteed it for life. ;-))


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I got one plant that looks like it dyeing off at the bottom ? Rest of them look fine ?



Dying with black spots ??
early blight.
turning 1/2 yellow with no spots ?
late blight.
only take a day or so to spread.


Agri-Fos - AgBio, Inc.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dying with black spots ??
> early blight.
> turning 1/2 yellow with no spots ?
> late blight.
> only take a day or so to spread.
> 
> 
> Agri-Fos - AgBio, Inc.



Could be late blight ? Been turning yeller a few days now. Only one plant ?


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Ron....you got any "parts" 240s kicking around?????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dying with black spots ??
> early blight.
> turning 1/2 yellow with no spots ?
> late blight.
> only take a day or so to spread.
> 
> 
> Agri-Fos - AgBio, Inc.



Do you spray that stuff as is or mix it with water ? Pricey for a qt.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Could be late blight ? Been turning yeller a few days now. Only one plant ?



If your plants are spaced apart enuf it is harder to spread.
if it works it's way UP the plant it is blight.

check carefully the other plants.
lot's of rainy wx makes it worse.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hey Ron....you got any "parts" 240s kicking around?????



240 ??
what's that ??
dont think i got any brand with that number on it ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Do you spray that stuff as is or mix it with water ? Pricey for a qt.



one ounce to a gallon !! LOL !
last for years 
matters worth it..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> 240 ??
> what's that ??
> dont think i got any brand with that number on it ??



I dunno....you're the Volvo guy.......


----------



## dancan

Agri-Fos , I'll be putting the order in Tuesday , thanks Ron !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> one ounce to a gallon !! LOL !
> last for years
> matters worth it..



Just seen I have one plant along the house with spots and yellar leaves ! Got to get that ASAP !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dying with black spots ??
> early blight.
> turning 1/2 yellow with no spots ?
> late blight.
> only take a day or so to spread.
> 
> 
> Agri-Fos - AgBio, Inc.



Thanks Ron ! Done ordered a qt !


----------



## tbone75

Them Smurfs come in handy at times !


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> What did you do diff ??
> 
> tomato blight bad this year,,,hit me hard,,tried NEEM oil,,now got some " agri fos " ,should take care of it.,considered "organic " also.
> 
> got the potatoes too,not salvageable,affected my eggplants too
> if you get any sign of the blight,take care of it same day.



I plowed up about twice the space and spaced everything out to where I could run the machine up and down the rows. Also separated the maters from everything else and put the root crop in a different garden. So far the drainage ditches around the outside of the gardens have saved my arse. The blight hit everything on me last year.


----------



## dancan

Sweden , the land of Volvo , Husuquvarna and Bla .







and these lads 






Germany , the land of Porche , Stihl , fine beer , and these ladies .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I dunno....you're the Volvo guy.......



LOL !!!!

wuz thnkin saz !

dont have much but a few bits..

know where there is LOT's tho !

what ya needin ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Agri-Fos , I'll be putting the order in Tuesday , thanks Ron !



it is "green" and " organic " , not good ol hard workin chemicals but it works,,just have to start soon enuf,,sooner the betterer..
before it even shows up.
interesting how it works if you read enuf..
spray it on the soil also.


----------



## Cantdog

So......you're saying BLA is a potent beverage?? Dunno.... those guys don't look Swede.....and I don't think there is that much grass in all of Sweden.......and them ladys don't look all that German.......look like Virginia Beach women dressed in Stihl clothes drinking bud lite......


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!!
> 
> wuz thnkin saz !
> 
> dont have much but a few bits..
> 
> know where there is LOT's tho !
> 
> what ya needin ??



LOL A minor thing......but needed non th less......I need one of those spring things that hold the air box together...gotts 3...needs four..U gotts anything like that??

Distributor be here tomorrow.......checked everything is OK....drop in...time and she should take right off. This is gonna be a wicked good car.....I'll get some pics soon...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> So......you're saying BLA is a potent beverage?? Dunno.... those guys don't look Swede.....and I don't think there is that much grass in all of Sweden.......and them ladys don't look all that German.......look like Virginia Beach women dressed in Stihl clothes drinking bud lite......



Nope them taint german . LOL Close maybe , but NOT ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dandy Dan is almost a tree freak , only took him 9 yrs. to get there ! 


Think I did it in one ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

My cuz out in Indianer just put on face book Jacky Chan was killed doing a stunt for a movie ? Fell 12 floors or sumpin ?


----------



## dancan

Nay sayers !






But I have to admit , them Swedish girls look as tough as a Volvo .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> My cuz out in Indianer just put on face book Jacky Chan was killed doing a stunt for a movie ? Fell 12 floors or sumpin ?



I think it's a hoax LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I think it's a hoax LOL



They can't put anything on the internet that aint true ! 

Said so on TV !



And good chance its total BS !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nay sayers !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have to admit , them Swedish girls look as tough as a Volvo .



Do it really matter where that blond is from ? LOL

That other thing ???????????? Hope it stays where ever its at ! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL A minor thing......but needed non th less......I need one of those spring things that hold the air box together...gotts 3...needs four..U gotts anything like that??
> 
> Distributor be here tomorrow.......checked everything is OK....drop in...time and she should take right off. This is gonna be a wicked good car.....I'll get some pics soon...



Dont have any..
simple things that are so easy smart people lose them !!
if ya aint got a junkyard handy i can git one and send it to ya.
tho it should hold just fine as it is,,a bungi cord will work temp.
i got MAF's and IAC's and such but not them clips 
thing is,,once ya git one runin ya dont need pahts fer a coupl 100k miles 


oh yeh,,one thing,,if ANY problem with idle or off idle acceleration,,,known intake gasket problem,,,,$9 and 1/2 hr fix..betwen cyl 1 and two leaks.
Also " flame trap " causes strange problems,,can take it apart and clean it.
next is throttle cable adjust,,cable goes to little black box,as soon as cable moves should hear a " click " ,is adjustable,not common problem but can make you think 
computer,,sitting in pass seat you can kick the cover with your right foot,,simple removal and unplug it and clean contacts.
on an old car corrosion happens.
As well as they are made AGE does do things that cant be helped on anything mechanical.
a fiend owns " automeister " next town over,,google them ..nothing but 5 star reviws.. where i get my parts..


----------



## dancan

I don't think this WT is as good as JD or JB , whats next ???


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I don't think this WT is as good as JD or JB , whats next ???



Wild thing ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I don't think this WT is as good as JD or JB , whats next ???



Make yer own ! DUH !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wild thing ??



Turkey ?


----------



## tbone75

GJ !! The new stuff they just put out.


----------



## dancan

Terkey you big dumiez !
I gots beer brewin an sum hard apple cider fermentin !

All I wanted was the next sippin sugestion LOL


----------



## tbone75

Playing on flea bay , found a place with oregon grinders going for less than 100.00 so far. 3 hrs or so to go. But some of them are broke or missing pieces. 4 or 5 of them ? I am after the cheapest one ! LOL


----------



## dancan

GJ ??? Whazzat ???


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Terkey you big dumiez !
> I gots beer brewin an sum hard apple cider fermentin !
> 
> All I wanted was the next sippin sugestion LOL



What I said !

Make yer own , easy nuff ! Small still easy to make too ! LOL You only want a SMALL one ! Know a guy who makes it on his stove. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did a little cleaning on the Contra, its not dirty at all compared to any other 50 yr old saw I have started in on. Next to nothing under the cover, all parts except the recoil and top cover are in great condition. A few fins broken out of the recoil and a crack in the top cover is all I found that were damaged. Took the muffler off and there was no carbon in the exhaust port and muffler. Took a look at the piston through the exhaust port,...holy cow!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> GJ ??? Whazzat ???



Gentleman Jack ! Smoother JD I guess ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did a little cleaning on the Contra, its not dirty at all compared to any other 50 yr old saw I have started in on. Next to nothing under the cover, all parts except the recoil and top cover are in great condition. A few fins broken out of the recoil and a crack in the top cover is all I found that were damaged. Took the muffler off and there was no carbon in the exhaust port and muffler. Took a look at the piston through the exhaust port,...holy cow!!!!!



Wheres the pix ?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> What I said !
> 
> Make yer own , easy nuff ! Small still easy to make too ! LOL You only want a SMALL one ! Know a guy who makes it on his stove. LOL



Been there in grade 10 LOL
Grade 10 Biology class , fermentation and distillation LOL
Used a hot plate , wonder wine , the kitchen sink , 6$ worth of 3/8ths copper tubing and my moms pressure cooker LOL 
Ghad , that was some right aweful hooch , where's that throw up smiley LOL


----------



## tbone75

Always wanted to try making some shine , but I need a test dummy now ? :hmm3grin2orange:

Any volunteers ? :msp_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

MMmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...............

nice cold slice of watermellon drizzled with murple syrple,,,,,,,,,,,, heaven.......

be like a nadian in a NH liquer store ! LOl !

see em here,,,,buyin by the case,,wonder how they get it over the border ??
probly fill thier gas tanks with it,cheaper than thier gas and taste better . 
drain the tank when they get home..
can tell ,,leather sandals with socks and shorts !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Been there in grade 10 LOL
> Grade 10 Biology class , fermentation and distillation LOL
> Used a hot plate , wonder wine , the kitchen sink , 6$ worth of 3/8ths copper tubing and my moms pressure cooker LOL
> Ghad , that was some right aweful hooch , where's that throw up smiley LOL



Ya need to read up on it better ! LOL All over the net ! Some barley rye would be good !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> MMmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...............
> 
> nice cold slice of watermellon drizzled with murple syrple,,,,,,,,,,,, heaven.......
> 
> be like a nadian in a NH liquer store ! LOl !
> 
> see em here,,,,buyin by the case,,wonder how they get it over the border ??
> probly fill thier gas tanks with it,cheaper than thier gas and taste better .
> drain the tank when they get home..
> can tell ,,leather sandals with socks and shorts !! LOL !!



Syrple on watermelon ? New one on me ? Always just used salt. May be a bit to sweet fer me ? I am already too sweet ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

I caint take it anymore..

life in paradise is just so good it wears a body out..

was a great day filled with fun and contentment..

sooo,,,,,,,,,,, TIME !

and fine Jerry if he uses my trademark sign out


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wheres the pix ?



Some pix,


----------



## pioneerguy600

more pix before cleaning,


----------



## Stihl 041S

Got my brother's FIL's mower on the mend. 

Box was destroyed. Compressor died. Tank still there and switches and fuses and such. 

I have a Hoffman box I think. Or will find a metal tool box. Mount it on the fender. 

He got a compressor out of an 84 Toranado. Figured the switches out on it. And all nonstandard pneumatic fittings. 

He is a Dr of biology but put himself thru school raising hogs. Great guy. 

Understands form FOLLOWS function. Funny guy. 

Rework and reinstall.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Under the cover,


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did a little cleaning on the Contra, its not dirty at all compared to any other 50 yr old saw I have started in on. Next to nothing under the cover, all parts except the recoil and top cover are in great condition. A few fins broken out of the recoil and a crack in the top cover is all I found that were damaged. Took the muffler off and there was no carbon in the exhaust port and muffler. Took a look at the piston through the exhaust port,...holy cow!!!!!




Holy cow good.......or holy cow bad???

Preferably the former........


----------



## dancan

Shame Ron went to bed without seein all them purdy pics


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I caint take it anymore..
> 
> life in paradise is just so good it wears a body out..
> 
> was a great day filled with fun and contentment..
> 
> sooo,,,,,,,,,,, TIME !
> 
> and fine Jerry if he uses my trademark sign out



Only Jerry , see how ya R ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Holy cow good.......or holy cow bad???
> 
> Preferably the former........



Good!!.....Looks like it was never run, piston has all the original machining marks still there and not a scratch on the piston. Saw has so much compression even I can`t pull it over without a chainbar on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only Jerry , see how ya R ! :msp_sneaky:



Ron spells it with capitals and ends with an exclamation mark,...I start with a capital but drop to lower case and end with a : Ron`s looks like this> TIME!
mine looks like this Time:
totally different......LOL


----------



## dancan

2 different Times LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> more pix before cleaning,



Looks purdy good !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks purdy good !



If I can find a better top cover this saw won`t look bad at all.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If I can find a better top cover this saw won`t look bad at all.



I am sure you can find one ! Darn clean just as is !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am sure you can find one ! Darn clean just as is !



Seems the saw just sat around, never threw a chain, no drive marks on the spur drive, no amount of dirt under the bar cover, just a wee bit of bar oil, very little sawdust. Throttle linkage stuck but freed up with a squirt of WD40, no wear on the bottom of the saw and the screws were never removed from the recoil cover.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seems the saw just sat around, never threw a chain, no drive marks on the spur drive, no amount of dirt under the bar cover, just a wee bit of bar oil, very little sawdust. Throttle linkage stuck but freed up with a squirt of WD40, no wear on the bottom of the saw and the screws were never removed from the recoil cover.



Sounds like you got a very good one ! Well worth a nice paint job !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you got a very good one ! Well worth a nice paint job !



Its 100% better than I thought it would be, just a top cover and it will be an easy restore.


----------



## tbone75

Sure hope to get something done tomorrow ? The last couple weeks have really sucked ! Just nothing I can do bout it. LOL Getting very stir crazy !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay need some help with an Echo GT-1000 wacker. Runs but a while ago managed to get the rewind spring loose. Grrr. Any good tips on how to get the spring rewound and into the small spring holder? After that should be easy to put back together and get running again. Here's some pics. 

View attachment 302616

View attachment 302617


Any help is appreciated. Am I better off just buying a new spring?


Sent on the fly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It will just wind right in.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay need some help with an Echo GT-1000 wacker. Runs but a while ago managed to get the rewind spring loose. Grrr. Any good tips on how to get the spring rewound and into the small spring holder? After that should be easy to put back together and get running again. Here's some pics.
> 
> View attachment 302616
> 
> View attachment 302617
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Am I better off just buying a new spring?
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



They can be a little tricky to wind up,hold it, and get it back in there ! I don't really know any tricks to it ? Some one here may ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> They can be a little tricky to wind up,hold it, and get it back in there ! I don't really know any tricks to it ? Some one here may ?



Yeah. I'll say have wo wind the booger tight to get it in. Maybe a hose clamp to help. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Yeah. I'll say have wo wind the booger tight to get it in. Maybe a hose clamp to help.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Zip tie maybe ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Zip tie maybe ?



That might work. Something just to hold it when I get close to help me wind it in the rest of the way. Then it has to go in that little ring that helps hold it in place in the starter housing. Once it's in there I think I'm good. Will be happy to have the backup.


----------



## tbone75

OK , hope everyone is sitting down for this ?












Dan is a real nice guy ! :msp_huh:












Really ! He is ! :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> That might work. Something just to hold it when I get close to help me wind it in the rest of the way. Then it has to go in that little ring that helps hold it in place in the starter housing. Once it's in there I think I'm good. Will be happy to have the backup.



Let us know how it works out ? Good I hope !


----------



## Stihl 041S

New meds John?????


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Let us know how it works out ? Good I hope !



Will do. It's either that or I buy a new one instead of fight with it. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> New meds John?????



Hey Rob


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> New meds John?????



Nope , didn't fall and hit my head either ! 


Dan turned over a new leaf !


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey Rob



Hey Rick!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nope , didn't fall and hit my head either !
> 
> 
> Dan turned over a new leaf !



Looking for slugs??????


----------



## IEL

Back at the museum tomorrow before and after the parade.
Looking for a babbitt ladle, another soldering copper or two, possibly another blow torch, and hopefully another misery whip or two.

In other news, I ate way too much... 3 sausages, and two kinds of potatos.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Looking for slugs??????



Didn't think of that one ? :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cleaned my old axe up, sure good to see it again after 40 years missing,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cleaned my old axe up, sure good to see it again after 40 years missing,



Cleaned up just fine !

How did it get lost for 40 yrs ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Cleaned up just fine !
> 
> How did it get lost for 40 yrs ?



My brother left it out in the woodyard sticking in the chopping block. Went missing overnight.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Okay Jerry.......Paul Harvey the ax story.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Okay Jerry.......Paul Harvey the ax story.....



Axe went missing when I was 21 and no one I talked to knew anything about it.Same thing happened to a few of my treasured hunting knives. My foster brother confessed on his deathbed to having stole them and sold them for pocket money. I figured I knew then where it went,...I was right!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Cleaned up just fine !
> 
> How did it get lost for 40 yrs ?



It was always kept clean all the time I had it in my possession, it was my grandfathers axe, given to me and my dad made the handle for it. I would recognize that style handle anywhere, hand made and that wire job was his signature plus a mark he made on the top pommel. That axe head is a coveted hand forged Blenkhorne C , you can see the strike marks left from the blacksmiths hammer.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My brother left it out in the woodyard sticking in the chopping block. Went missing overnight.



How in the world did you get it back ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Axe went missing when I was 21 and no one I talked to knew anything about it.Same thing happened to a few of my treasured hunting knives. My foster brother confessed on his deathbed to having stole them and sold them for pocket money. I figured I knew then where it went,...I was right!



Good and bad.......

So where did the ax come from ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Good and bad.......
> 
> So where did the ax come from ?



Covered in post 98073


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Covered in post 98073



Type slowly don't I ........


----------



## tbone75

OK ya bunch of slackers ,




Time !!

Mines different too ! :msp_razz:


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cleaned my old axe up, sure good to see it again after 40 years missing,



Very cool. Bet that brings back memories. Like holding a piece of time in your hand.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Type slowly don't I ........



Man you guys are a lot faster than me, I am always 2-3 posts behind....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Very cool. Bet that brings back memories. Like holding a piece of time in your hand.



Lots of good ones, some real bad ones..


----------



## BigDaddyR

Two cool items back in your possession and getting restored to their former glory. Has to feel good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Two cool items back in your possession and getting restored to their former glory. Has to feel good.



I do get some pleasure from restoring old stuff , I just got my crosscut back a few months ago also, a beautiful old Simmons peg n raker.


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> I do get some pleasure from restoring old stuff , I just got my crosscut back a few months ago also, a beautiful old Simmons peg n raker.



I get a kick out of being able to restore anything to working condition that isn't working right. Need a top handle so I just got a project for that.

RedMax G310TS. Cute little thing and red, my favorite color.


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> I get a kick out of being able to restore anything to working condition that isn't working right. Need a top handle so I just got a project for that.
> 
> RedMax G310TS. Cute little thing and red, my favorite color.



Likewise.........

Fixing/building is my golf/tv/video games. 

One reason I loved R&D.


----------



## IEL

TIME¡

See, different.


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> TIME¡
> 
> See, different.



You a funny guy!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jerry


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Likewise.........
> 
> Fixing/building is my golf/tv/video games.
> 
> One reason I loved R&D.



Same for me now. I have a few things I'm working on right now. I like to get a good result in the end and learn a lot along the way. I love troubleshooting. 

Get a chance check out my thread on the Redmax in the chainsaw thread. Let me know what you think. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Cya Jerry. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Dont have any..
> simple things that are so easy smart people lose them !!
> if ya aint got a junkyard handy i can git one and send it to ya.
> tho it should hold just fine as it is,,a bungi cord will work temp.
> i got MAF's and IAC's and such but not them clips
> thing is,,once ya git one runin ya dont need pahts fer a coupl 100k miles
> 
> 
> oh yeh,,one thing,,if ANY problem with idle or off idle acceleration,,,known intake gasket problem,,,,$9 and 1/2 hr fix..betwen cyl 1 and two leaks.
> Also " flame trap " causes strange problems,,can take it apart and clean it.
> next is throttle cable adjust,,cable goes to little black box,as soon as cable moves should hear a " click " ,is adjustable,not common problem but can make you think
> computer,,sitting in pass seat you can kick the cover with your right foot,,simple removal and unplug it and clean contacts.
> on an old car corrosion happens.
> As well as they are made AGE does do things that cant be helped on anything mechanical.
> a fiend owns " automeister " next town over,,google them ..nothing but 5 star reviws.. where i get my parts..



Exxcellent info Ron...Thanks..will keep that intake gasket issue in mind and just yesterday I noticed that the large rubber flame trap hose is cracked so I gotta attend to that anyway.......but your throttle cable an 'puter stuff don't pertain to this one...1976.....injection is CI mechanical....K-Tronic....only 'puter it's got is the ign module.'bout the size of a pack of 'Nadian smokes.....I think I'll put a new timing belt and tensioner on and all new fan belts too.....just to be on the safe side.. 

Junk yards up here don't keep anything that old....and I ain't been a Volvo geek long enough to know where the other Volvo geeks keep their junks cars.....so if you happen onto one of those clips or remember next time you are looking for parts and see one pick it up for me if you would.....if I find one before you do I'll let you know..thanks for the info...can never have to much.....


----------



## Cantdog

Danny must be making moonshine this morning..........sure as hell ain't sunshine........or maybe he's just stihl ZZZzzzlackin'.......!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers! Long weekend but I'm going to work today where I will try to get some rest. Got the base and qtr round in the laundry, pantry, dinning room, and kitchen yesterday which consisted of paint, cut, install, caulk in that order. Still got in grocery shopping and managed to get the truck unloaded too. Heading out now to load saws as I am pretty sure I'll be knocking over some more trees today at work. Given the massive rain that side of the world got yesterday, it will be too wet to do any grading and moving dirt. 




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

Another beutifull day in paradise


----------



## dancan

I'm up , was up earlier at 2:30 and 4:30 checking for rain , it was foggy .....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'm up , was up earlier at 2:30 and 4:30 checking for rain , it was foggy .....



Yep.....thick here too.....


----------



## dancan

If any of you make it up here today the beers on me , Happy Canada Day !!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Wassapp morning slackers! Back to work I go. I have to win the lottery so I can stay home and work on saws and such. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well it's official, 300% more rain last month than the average. One location yesterday had over 5" of rain in a matter of hours. They had some flooding...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl wet here too ! Didn't even check to see what it will be today. LOL Guessing more wet .


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but wet all this week too ! 



Guess them Nadians have the day off ?


----------



## dancan

Yup , C'Day off 
Was out lookin for yardsales yesterday , only found a flea market , found some file , made in India , they stayed behind LOL
Went to one of the discout cargo stores , they hade plenty of Peeulans , 16" blade for $99.99 , they stayed behind LOL


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay need some help with an Echo GT-1000 wacker. Runs but a while ago managed to get the rewind spring loose. Grrr. Any good tips on how to get the spring rewound and into the small spring holder? After that should be easy to put back together and get running again. Here's some pics.
> 
> View attachment 302616
> 
> View attachment 302617
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Am I better off just buying a new spring?
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Normally I assume the fetal position and scream obscenities in that situation.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay need some help with an Echo GT-1000 wacker. Runs but a while ago managed to get the rewind spring loose. Grrr. Any good tips on how to get the spring rewound and into the small spring holder? After that should be easy to put back together and get running again. Here's some pics.
> 
> View attachment 302616
> 
> View attachment 302617
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Am I better off just buying a new spring?
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



On my Echo - SRM 2100 I tried and tried. Ended up buying a new spring that comes with a very special retainer that is used to hold the sping together and slide it into the cup. Zip ties, etc wouldn't work on that one. When I got it all together, I was able to get the old spring in the new holder so I now have a spare. With out the special factory wire deal, it would never happen.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , C'Day off
> Was out lookin for yardsales yesterday , only found a flea market , found some file , made in India , they stayed behind LOL
> Went to one of the discout cargo stores , they hade plenty of Peeulans , 16" blade for $99.99 , they stayed behind LOL



OL didn't find me anything Sat. either. She only spent 1.50 the whole day ! :msp_confused:


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> Normally I assume the fetal position and scream obscenities in that situation.



I agree! Baileys has it for $12.00. Well worth it. I believe it comes in the holder so I can just put it in the cup. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

Passed arf way down the page slackers !
All gone ta a Blade Sharpening GTG ???


When do I hill up muh spuds and how much dirt do I pull up ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Passed arf way down the page slackers !
> All gone ta a Blade Sharpening GTG ???
> 
> 
> When do I hill up muh spuds and how much dirt do I pull up ?



No idea ? Never heard of it ? LOL Plant them and forget them is all I did ?


----------



## dancan

You're supposed to hill them up at some point , makes them grow bigger spuds .
Stihl rainin here .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Passed arf way down the page slackers !
> All gone ta a Blade Sharpening GTG ???
> 
> 
> When do I hill up muh spuds and how much dirt do I pull up ?



They growing at all in all this rain? Only thing I see growing real good here is the climbing beans, trying to get away from all that wet soil......LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> They growing at all in all this rain? Only thing I see growing real good here is the climbing beans, trying to get away from all that wet soil......LOL



Now that's funny LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Now that's funny LOL



Might be a Jack in the bean stalk year.......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its been so wet this year I went back and carried out muh canoe just in case. Its been back there fore 14 years.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its been so wet this year I went back and carried out muh canoe just in case. Its been back there fore 14 years.



Bout the same here so far this year. All this rain everything is going to be flooded.

Funny thing is , this is the first time my FILs pond hasn't got real high in the spring long as he has owned it ? 20 yrs or so ? Its a old gravel pit,not real deep. Usually gets up real close to his garage.
It has no streams coming in or out of it. Goes up and down with the river not far away.

Haven't been down there in a couple weeks,not sure how high it is right now. Should be getting up there !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl on my flippy cap ! 

Gots to try and do something ! Hard to do when ya can't move. LOL

Lost every Slug race for the past 2 weeks ! Snails even whipped me ! They got extra weight with that shell ! :msp_mad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bout the same here so far this year. All this rain everything is going to be flooded.
> 
> Funny thing is , this is the first time my FILs pond hasn't got real high in the spring long as he has owned it ? 20 yrs or so ? Its a old gravel pit,not real deep. Usually gets up real close to his garage.
> It has no streams coming in or out of it. Goes up and down with the river not far away.
> 
> Haven't been down there in a couple weeks,not sure how high it is right now. Should be getting up there !



Everything is high here, rivers roaring, every lil spring and brook running high. The lakes are higher than most spring thaw and rush off times. I have not seen the shoreline at all at my place on the lake, usually have 12-15' of beach showing this time most years. Now covered by 3' or more of water. Yep, everything is looking for some dry weather.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Normally this time of year we are already praying for rain.. this year we are praying for dry weather. Ofcourse the project I got this summer is an occupied school so there is a hard dead line for the start of school regardless of weather...


----------



## dancan

You guy's better hurry up and get here , the beer's getting low but I did save 3 Husquees for the fire pit later tonight if we don't get rained out LOL


----------



## little possum

Will trade beer cans for Huskys!


----------



## dancan

I'll trade ya all muh Husquees for a Bota !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> I'll trade ya all muh Husquees for a Bota !




That's just wrong there.....



Jimmy


----------



## little possum

Its a deal Dan, there it is! You can right click, save as desktop  Sent PM with shipping address!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'll trade ya all muh Husquees for a Bota !



I'll trade ya all my squeels for,,,for,,, ANYTHING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

STOP WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it's raining !!

good excuse as any


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> STOP WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> it's raining !!
> 
> good excuse as any



No rain here ! Yet ? 

Been playing in the garden boxes,had my cukes in pots. 4 plants in each one seems to be too much ! LOL Dug holes and planted them where the berry patch was,think they were getting root bound. My one loan green pepper plant was water logged,so moved to the old berry patch too ? The hole I pulled it out of stihl has 2" of water in it ! 
Down right HOT out there now ! I like it !! Body feels a little better ! Least I am moving around !


----------



## tbone75

Watching the news right now. Strange storm is moving West ? Usually moves East ? Flood watch again today too.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'll trade ya all my squeels for,,,for,,, ANYTHING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



How many and what model ? I will trade you sumpin ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

We just went from grey skies to blue and sun , all you can hear now is lawnmowers everywhere LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all. 

Google: Oneida flood and hit images. 

My home town. Dikes held. Overflowed. Creek receded. Dikes still holding water. Out of the creek. Now nowhere for water to go.


----------



## dancan

Water has sure affected alot of people this year .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Best to live on a hill this year! If the sun ever stays out for a full day the grass and everything else will reach for the sky. My beans age growing 6-8" a day without the sun....:cool2:


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Passed arf way down the page slackers !
> All gone ta a Blade Sharpening GTG ???
> 
> 
> When do I hill up muh spuds and how much dirt do I pull up ?



If they are about a foot high I'll hill them almost half way up the plant, you can do that all summer and you'll get a good harvest out of em.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> If they are about a foot high I'll hill them almost half way up the plant, you can do that all summer and you'll get a good harvest out of em.



Or just go to a farm stand in watertown and buy em for ten cents a lb !!


----------



## IEL

Got a possibility for obtaining a proper hand crank forge blower. Real cheap too.
Now I just need to weld up a replica riveting forge.
That will be far better than the charcoal bbq Im using now.

I have decided to forge a babbitt ladle in the blacksmith shop instead of trying to find one.
Now I just need a better anvil.......

I have also gained access to a fully equiped aluminum foundry. Might even be able to cast my own saw parts... LOL
Just a matter of making patterns. Thinking of starting with a lead hammer mold.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Got a possibility for obtaining a proper hand crank forge blower. Real cheap too.
> Now I just need to weld up a replica riveting forge.
> That will be far better than the charcoal bbq Im using now.
> 
> I have decided to forge a babbitt ladle in the blacksmith shop instead of trying to find one.
> Now I just need a better anvil.......
> 
> I have also gained access to a fully equiped aluminum foundry. Might even be able to cast my own saw parts... LOL
> Just a matter of making patterns. Thinking of starting with a lead hammer mold.



I had a lot of fun with the foundry at school. Be careful and get someone that is good with them help you the first time. Flux and skimming the slag off is critical with aluminum. I should have done more while I was there. 




Jimmy


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> If they are about a foot high I'll hill them almost half way up the plant, you can do that all summer and you'll get a good harvest out of em.



You cover leaves and all ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pulled the big Tilly off the Contra this afternoon. Figured I might as well find out if it can be saved or start looking for another. The throttle and choke shafts were stuck hard and some of the body screws came out hard, no damage though. Got all the parts separated and soaking but put the main carb body in a can and covered it with acetone and white kerosene mix 50-50 and let it soak for 2 hrs while I did some other stuff, ate supper. Just now took it out to see how it was going, pushed on the choke lever with my thumb and felt a definite move. A couple of rocks back and forth and it was moving easily. Then attempted to move the throttle and I could feel a definite movement there as well. I let a little WD40 I added around the shaft both inside and outside the carb body. The shaft would rotate back and forth a little further each time and after 5-6 rocking times back and forth it then would snap back to idle on its own with the small spring attached to the throttle idle arm.


----------



## IEL

Jimmy in NC said:


> I had a lot of fun with the foundry at school. Be careful and get someone that is good with them help you the first time. Flux and skimming the slag off is critical with aluminum. I should have done more while I was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Sadly, the guys who used to run the foundry are both long gone. The only one there who has done any is the blacksmith. He has only done one or two castings there. The way it is set up really needs two people to run. The furnace is about two feet across, and two feet tall. It has a big diesel burner in it, and takes a crucible that is about 16 inch tall, and 10 inch across. They do have a smaller rig, but Im not sure if its functional. Its really a pretty serious foundry. It even has the molding tables, a big stack of flasks, and a few hundred pounds of green sand. There is a good sized stock of aluminum to cast, all I need to provide is a pattern.

Hmmm they do have a good selection of rare saws... Maybe I could make patterns of all the parts, and do a production run of IEL beavers... LOL

I guess I really could cast saw parts if I made the pattern good enough.


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> You cover leaves and all ???



Yup, you'll get more taters to grow off of the stem that way. Try about half of them to see how you do. It works for me pretty good.


----------



## tbone75

News said rain for the next 7 days !

Starting to feel like DCD ?


----------



## little possum

Tranny out of the bota.... Along with some gears, bearings and ? That fell into the bottom.. Ugh hahah. Gota fix it cause it ain't no good like it is. 
Then came in and made onion crusted baked chicken with some honey and crushed red pepper and a dab of black pepper.. Itll do,at least till mom comes back from OK!


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Tranny out of the bota.... Along with some gears, bearings and ? That fell into the bottom.. Ugh hahah. Gota fix it cause it ain't no good like it is.
> Then came in and made onion crusted baked chicken with some honey and crushed red pepper and a dab of black pepper.. Itll do,at least till mom comes back from OK!



Good enough eats for me long as there`s 3 or more lbs.....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> You cover leaves and all ???



I've seen folks with hoops they stack and fill with dirt. 

Then just remove them to harvest. Small numbers of plants


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone slacking off since its our holiday? Rain gotcha tongue??


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Everyone slacking off since its our holiday? Rain gotcha tongue??



Hey Jerry!!


----------



## tbone75

Got a little crazy here for a bit.
The kid I have been trading with for wood,him and his Dad. The boy was in a car wreck a little while ago. Hes doing OK , but his buddy driving didn't make it. No idea what happen yet ? May have been 3 of them in the car ? Waiting to hear.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry!!



Getting a little soggy up there ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Getting a little soggy up there ? LOL



Storms went both sides of us!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Storms went both sides of us!!



Says 90% chance of rain tonight. May get some more rain ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry!!



Hey uncle Rob,..its getting late here and it still raining.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a little crazy here for a bit.
> The kid I have been trading with for wood,him and his Dad. The boy was in a car wreck a little while ago. Hes doing OK , but his buddy driving didn't make it. No idea what happen yet ? May have been 3 of them in the car ? Waiting to hear.



You mean a little while ago tonight? Dayuum, that`s scary as heck, too bad they had to that unlucky.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nothing but rain this whole weekend, lets up for short periods but comes right back over and over. Least I got two canoes out in the backyard and a 16' boat sitting on its trailer right beside the place....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob,..its getting late here and it still raining.



Keeps missing us. The storms seem to be running up the valleys


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wish the rain would miss us for a while.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nothing but rain this whole weekend, lets up for short periods but comes right back over and over. Least I got two canoes out in the backyard and a 16' boat sitting on its trailer right beside the place....LOL



I may need a boat to get into town ? LOL But it won't flood my house. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Night Jerry


----------



## dancan

Just checked ,unlike some , the rain is no slacker , anybody got Noah's number ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Just checked ,unlike some , the rain is no slacker , anybody got Noah's number ?



Fuba...fuba...fuba....you and me all the way...right Lord??

Maybe some of you are too young to remember Bill Cosby's comedy records. 

Hey Dan!!

Night Dan!!


----------



## dancan

I've got lotsa coffee , you guys been celebrating Canada Day ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ladies. Headed in to work. Stupid Tuesday morning meetings. 

This honey-do list keeps getting longer.

On a saw related note. Went to return the SXLAO to the boss man. Set choke, yanked the cord....cord just kept on coming. So embarrassing. Its a tricky recoil to attach the cord to. Will have to try again.


----------



## dancan

I wouldn't ask for a raise just yet .


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ladies. Headed in to work. Stupid Tuesday morning meetings.
> 
> This honey-do list keeps getting longer.
> 
> On a saw related note. Went to return the SXLAO to the boss man. Set choke, yanked the cord....cord just kept on coming. So embarrassing. Its a tricky recoil to attach the cord to. Will have to try again.



Bummer Dude...... Hope you laughed.......


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ladies. Headed in to work. Stupid Tuesday morning meetings.
> 
> This honey-do list keeps getting longer.
> 
> On a saw related note. Went to return the SXLAO to the boss man. Set choke, yanked the cord....cord just kept on coming. So embarrassing. Its a tricky recoil to attach the cord to. Will have to try again.



Now that you own a home,,the list is never ending


----------



## roncoinc

Had somebody come and look at a bike i have for sale.
Truck driver for 30 yrs.
saw my saw shop and said i could sell it to collectors for about $3K !!
paid $400
now i forgot the website he told me


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Had somebody come and look at a bike i have for sale.
> Truck driver for 30 yrs.
> saw my saw shop and said i could sell it to collectors for about $3K !!
> paid $400
> now i forgot the website he told me



Time to do some searching ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Fuba...fuba...fuba....you and me all the way...right Lord??
> 
> Maybe some of you are too young to remember Bill Cosby's comedy records.
> 
> Hey Dan!!
> 
> Night Dan!!



I have head them some,but had to go to a friends house. We didn't have a record player or records when I was a kid. LOL
Finally got one , after Dad got a better job. LOL


----------



## tbone75

You buncha slackers !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning slakers. Yelled at my first insurance company already today before 9am. Should be a great day.)


Sent on the fly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have head them some,but had to go to a friends house. We didn't have a record player or records when I was a kid. LOL
> Finally got one , after Dad got a better job. LOL



I liked Bill best when he used to do the comedy series with Fat Albert in it,..hey....hey....hey,...no like to run!! That series used to crack me up just watching Bill tell it......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I liked Bill best when he used to do the comedy series with Fat Albert in it,..hey....hey....hey,...no like to run!! That series used to crack me up just watching Bill tell it......LOL



Some of his old records were super funny ! Fat Albert was good too ! LOL

I like it when he gives the people hell about ghetto slang ! He screams at them to speak English !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Dad is great. Gave us chocolate cake. Loved that one. 



tbone75 said:


> Some of his old records were super funny ! Fat Albert was good too ! LOL
> 
> I like it when he gives the people hell about ghetto slang ! He screams at them to speak English !






Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Weeding and lawn mowing today.
Doing the garden my hand and the lawn with a sprayer.
Also mowing my neighbours lawn.

I also traded a swap meet find $10 impact wrench for a real nice knife. I will put up a picture soon.


----------



## IEL

Ok, here it is. A nice old schrade copy of the buck 110.
American made from back when schrade was still good.. :msp_rolleyes:
Real nice shape, it just needs a little sharpening.

View attachment 302813
View attachment 302814
View attachment 302815
View attachment 302816


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Dad is great. Gave us chocolate cake. Loved that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



For breakfast even ! LMAO !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> For breakfast even ! LMAO !!



"And NO monster is coming near smoke and fire and jello!!!!"

From "The Chicken Heart That Ate New York City"


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> "And NO monster is coming near smoke and fire and jello!!!!"
> 
> From "The Chicken Heart That Ate New York City"



Forgot the chicken heart ! :hmm3grin2orange:

That was a good one !!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Have to love being able to print a 28 page saw manual and using a heavy duty stapler to bind it. 

G310TS Tophandle. Looks like engine comes out as a whole unit, not just top end seperate. Does that sound right? 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Forgot the chicken heart ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> That was a good one !!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Good thing I wasn't drinking beer then....

Half would have been out my nose.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ladies. Headed in to work. Stupid Tuesday morning meetings.
> 
> This honey-do list keeps getting longer.



Told you that would happen.... didn't listen did you?:msp_razz:


Back in the office as it looks like the rain has set in good here. Had a driver think he was just going to pick up one of my saws out of my truck this morning and trim trees with it on the dump trailer. A foreman pointed out that unless he wanted a new job, I was not the one to take a saw from. He started in on something about running faster than me and another guy pointed out he couldn't out run a .40 S&W. :msp_ohmy: He decided I would be the person running my saws... glad most of my crews understand that fully about me!


----------



## IEL

Looks like Im getting another tool cabinet. A guy I know has just offered me a nice vintage kennedy 7 drawer machinists cabinet. He has fully restored the thing to new condition, even relined it with felt. Giving it to me free?
It will go nice with my two beach cabinets.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Have to love being able to print a 28 page saw manual and using a heavy duty stapler to bind it.
> 
> G310TS Tophandle. Looks like engine comes out as a whole unit, not just top end seperate. Does that sound right?
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Most top handles come apart like that. Not much to them.

Never seen one of that brand before , but most likely bout the same as the rest.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Morning guys. Weeding and lawn mowing today.
> Doing the garden my hand and the lawn with a sprayer.
> Also mowing my neighbours lawn.
> 
> I also traded a swap meet find $10 impact wrench for a real nice knife. I will put up a picture soon.



You would have liked to see a knife collection I just went through trying to come up with an estimate on its value for an estate sale. Over 310 knives some bayonets and around 30 swords.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> ....
> now i forgot the website he told me



Old age creeping in ????



Stihl 041S said:


> Bummer Dude...... Hope you laughed.......




Well you know we did LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Aw CHIT !! ..

just got home and 1/2 my lecticity missing !!! 

checked feed wires,one has voltage other nuttin !
so missing all 220vac and 1/2 the 110 circuits ..

power co. on the way..


----------



## dancan

I'm not sure if I shoulda went in that room .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Aw CHIT !! ..
> 
> just got home and 1/2 my lecticity missing !!!
> 
> checked feed wires,one has voltage other nuttin !
> so missing all 220vac and 1/2 the 110 circuits ..
> 
> power co. on the way..



Forgot to pay the other half of the pwr bill ???


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Forgot to pay the other half of the pwr bill ???



GO back in that room will ya !!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm not sure if I shoulda went in that room .



Wait till dark , maybe you will glow ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Told you that would happen.... didn't listen did you?:msp_razz:
> 
> 
> Back in the office as it looks like the rain has set in good here. Had a driver think he was just going to pick up one of my saws out of my truck this morning and trim trees with it on the dump trailer. A foreman pointed out that unless he wanted a new job, I was not the one to take a saw from. He started in on something about running faster than me and another guy pointed out he couldn't out run a .40 S&W. :msp_ohmy: He decided I would be the person running my saws... glad most of my crews understand that fully about me!



And that's how it should be. Any confusion should be cleared up with extreme prejudice Major Payne style.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> I'm not sure if I shoulda went in that room .



dancan - glow in the dark. This message brought to you by dancan constituents and he has approved this message, whatever this message is:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Just got home from my oldest. Baby is doing great and she seems good too. Wanted to give her a couple days to relax before I went to see them.
Went to eat with Mom & her BF. I had walleye the OL had ribs. YUK ! The fish was good , but had several bones in it. Real big fillet , just been better it they got the dang bones out ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to go plant some flowers ! Started some Angle Trumpet trees from seeds , need moved to bigger pots now. Just saved the seed pods from one I bought last year,had no idea if they would grow or not. LOL They don't like winter,it died off and didn't come back. Now I have 6 of them to do something with?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> GO back in that room will ya !!!!



I did , I even brought some friends .






Into the "Machine" with me .






Now I'm just waitin for the Spidey like senses to kick in .


----------



## roncoinc

Power co here,found one leg dead in thier supply.
shuting it off nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.........................................................................


----------



## dancan

Oh , the humanity Nooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## roncoinc

POWER !!!!!!

nuetral broke when they touched it..
line was rubbed right thru and corroded.
both had been touching each other..


----------



## dancan

I hope that was far enough from the mast/feed as to not be able to cause issues close to home .


----------



## AU_K2500

Well chit.............


Found out I've got to run a dryer duct. 

Currently there is a plastic flexible run through a hole in the floor to a vent on the outside wall. Going to try an run a proper outlet in the wall down to the crawl space with a solid line to the outside vent. Gotta get back under the house and see what I'm working with. Guess I know what I'm doing on the fourth.


----------



## jimdad07

They think grandma is the sweetest person in the world, I know better, that woman is the devil. I love Bill Cosby, he had some great stuff.


----------



## AU_K2500

The big issue is there's a joist running directly under the back wall of the laundry room so I can't bore through without hitting the joist. Might have to come up through the floor???


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> They think grandma is the sweetest person in the world, I know better, that woman is the devil. I love Bill Cosby, he had some great stuff.



Went straight down for a quarter mile and emptied onto a freeway.......

Henceforth the name "Deadman's Hill"


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Well chit.............
> 
> 
> Found out I've got to run a dryer duct.
> 
> Currently there is a plastic flexible run through a hole in the floor to a vent on the outside wall. Going to try an run a proper outlet in the wall down to the crawl space with a solid line to the outside vent. Gotta get back under the house and see what I'm working with. Guess I know what I'm doing on the fourth.



Seems like you like making extra work for yourself.
if the dryer vents it IS " proper " ..


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Seems like you like making extra work for yourself.
> if the dryer vents it IS " proper " ..



But it doesn't vent.


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Well chit.............
> 
> 
> Found out I've got to run a dryer duct.
> 
> Currently there is a plastic flexible run through a hole in the floor to a vent on the outside wall. Going to try an run a proper outlet in the wall down to the crawl space with a solid line to the outside vent. Gotta get back under the house and see what I'm working with. Guess I know what I'm doing on the fourth.



If the run is solid without breaks and it vents outside, I agree with Ron. Hard pipe is ideal but flex line is fine as long as you don't have big bellies in it and it is stretched out so it doesn't catch a bunch of lint. I would concentrate on cold beer and wrenching on such a fine day in American history, and don't forget to thank the vets on that day...insert patriotic song here.


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> But it doesn't vent.



Make sure it's not plugged. Thing was probably never cleaned. You have to watch those anti bird devices on those vents. You might want to check your drier too to make sure it is clear. I had to take mine apart this spring for that.


----------



## IEL

Lets hope my packages arrive soon. I have 4 on the way...
One is tungsten electrodes for my tig, another is Orings and a surprise for my torch, another is the rear handle and air box for the s55a, the other is the engine from a 1-70 for my s55a.

Two should be here tonight.


----------



## tbone75

Done repotting flowers. OL is happy ! 

Nice and quiet around here. :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Had a MS180C dropped off and a Eeko hedge trimmer to fix. Got the 180 running,needed a carb , been sitting a good while with gas in it. Looks like tar inside the carb. LOL Check out the Eeko tomorrow , I think ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Checked for spark on the old Contra this evening,....need help Sparky!!

No spark so I removed the recoil, off with the flywheel nut thanks to the IR 1/2" impact and a 17 mm socket. Removed the fanwheel and seeing as I had the proper Stihl flywheel puller the flywheel should pop right off. Well guess what? Not !!!...Had to resort to heating the flywheel with the hi perf heat gun and the puller cranked up singing tight, 3 mins of heating I hear ...POP, and the flywheel comes loose. Get er off and clean it and the magnets up. Points stuck and dirty, loosen and file the points with a diamond coated points file til nice n clean. Reassemble and now have bright blue spark.
One more thing done on its way back to running condition, next cylinder removal and cleanup.


----------



## tbone75

Couldn't resist ! Bought one of them Oregon 511AX grinders for 153.00 , missing one wheel. Other than that its new in the box ! Going to beak down and them get CBN wheels for it. Just not real happy with the ones they come with anyway. Pricey suckers ! But they do last a very long time.

Dan may yell at me ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Checked for spark on the old Contra this evening,....need help Sparky!!
> 
> No spark so I removed the recoil, off with the flywheel nut thanks to the IR 1/2" impact and a 17 mm socket. Removed the fanwheel and seeing as I had the proper Stihl flywheel puller the flywheel should pop right off. Well guess what? Not !!!...Had to resort to heating the flywheel with the hi perf heat gun and the puller cranked up singing tight, 3 mins of heating I hear ...POP, and the flywheel comes loose. Get er off and clean it and the magnets up. Points stuck and dirty, loosen and file the points with a diamond coated points file til nice n clean. Reassemble and now have bright blue spark.
> One more thing done on its way back to running condition, next cylinder removal and cleanup.



Sounding good !

Where do I find a points file these days ? Use to have a real mice one, long time ago ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounding good !
> 
> Where do I find a points file these days ? Use to have a real mice one, long time ago ! LOL



Bet they are getting scarce, let me look around. I bought mine years ago in a full set of Nicholson machinist files, a very fine set it has been.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Found a few NOS parts for it today and a top cover over in Germany.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Found a few NOS parts for it today and a top cover over in Germany.



Sounds like you getting right along with it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you getting right along with it !



Once I get motivated it becomes a challenge to myself to carry it through. Found a NOS gasket kit and seals,NOS fuel and oil lines, NOS piston,..don`t need it ,NOS fuel and oil caps and even a NOS carb.


----------



## BigDaddyR

AU_K2500 said:


> But it doesn't vent.



Venting is overrated. LOL. Good luck with it. My wife told me I wasn't doing any saw "stuff", wood splitting or any grass cutting on the 4th. I have to take her out on the bike all day.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Once I get motivated it becomes a challenge to myself to carry it through. Found a NOS gasket kit and seals,NOS fuel and oil lines, NOS piston,..don`t need it ,NOS fuel and oil caps and even a NOS carb.



Very good ! Going to be like new or better !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Very good ! Going to be like new or better !



Well,.....as long as I get it running right....LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> Lets hope my packages arrive soon. I have 4 on the way...
> One is tungsten electrodes for my tig, another is Orings and a surprise for my torch, another is the rear handle and air box for the s55a, the other is the engine from a 1-70 for my s55a.
> 
> Two should be here tonight.



Packages are fun. Kind of like presents:msp_w00t: Unless your wife opens it to see if it's something you didn't tell her about


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Found a few NOS parts for it today and a top cover over in Germany.



That was the main problem you were concerned with so hopefully the rest will be good sailing.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well,.....as long as I get it running right....LOL



Like there is ANY chance you wont !


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> That was the main problem you were concerned with so hopefully the rest will be good sailing.



Yeah, we have some really helpful members on this site.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Like there is ANY chance you wont !



With enough work and parts just about anything can be made to run again.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> With enough work and parts just about anything can be made to run again.



And a little know how ! :msp_wink:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay had a win tonight. Got the rear handle for the 55cc Craftsman and put it on tonight. Actually figured out that the throttle cable was slightly binding and causing the carb to not be able to return to idle before I had everything together. Figured out a better way to route the cable so the idle cam was resting on the idle screw like it's supposed to in the pictures I took of it before disassembly. It's a win because I didn't get it all together and running before listening to it race before figuring it out. Only had to loosen the AV screws to reposition the cable

Got it all back together but too late to test start it and tune it tonight.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, we have some really helpful members on this site.



Yep , lots of them will go out there way to help ! Some real great people on AS !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Yep , lots of them will go out there way to help ! Some real great people on AS !



This is true. Speaking of which has anyone heard anything out of Scooterbum lately. Haven't seen him post in a while and hoping he'd doing okay.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay had a win tonight. Got the rear handle for the 55cc Craftsman and put it on tonight. Actually figured out that the throttle cable was slightly binding and causing the carb to not be able to return to idle before I had everything together. Figured out a better way to route the cable so the idle cam was resting on the idle screw like it's supposed to in the pictures I took of it before disassembly. It's a win because I didn't get it all together and running before listening to it race before figuring it out. Only had to loosen the AV screws to reposition the cable
> 
> Got it all back together but too late to test start it and tune it tonight.



Feels good to get one going don't it !


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> This is true. Speaking of which has anyone heard anything out of Scooterbum lately. Haven't seen him post in a while and hoping he'd doing okay.



Nope ? Hope hes just real busy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> And a little know how ! :msp_wink:



Well maybe,...just a tad.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep , lots of them will go out there way to help ! Some real great people on AS !



I seldom ask but when I do there are a lot of fellers that will help out.


----------



## IEL

None of the packages are here yet....
Canada post has to be the most useless postal service on earth.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> None of the packages are here yet....
> Canada post has to be the most useless postal service on earth.....



Just wait til they start loosing your stuff,...especially NIB saws....:msp_angry:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Feels good to get one going don't it !



It does feel good to make progress.

Well see if it's running tomorrow:wink2: Fuel it up and give it a shot. I have some other things I want to work on now but it's been a good learning experience. I can honesty say very crappy engineering on a lot of the way things are put together on it esp the choke spring setup. As long as I can tune it and it's running good then I'm happy. Hopefully it won't still be bogging down and dying after the 3rd cut. If so then I guess it's time to look at tank vent.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jerry


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nite Jerry, John.

OVERTIME


----------



## dancan

Well , the rain stihl aint slackin .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Well , the rain stihl aint slackin .



One of the few things that aren't. 

Hey Dan. 

Night Dan


----------



## dancan

Night Rob .
Say hi to the zzzslackerz on your way by .


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Rob!!.......Dan!!........gonna be a warm and humid one here today....mid 80's...some sun.......CHANCE of showers and thunder storms this afternoon...supposed to be getting hotter and better towards the weekend.....may have to hit the island....but need to put all the time I can on the boat repower...but fiberglass work when it's 90 out sucks...big time...


----------



## dancan

We've only got mid 80's forecast of sun , cloud and rain for the week .........Maybe next week for a day of sun only ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> We've only got mid 80's forecast of sun , cloud and rain for the week .........Maybe next week for a day of sun only ?




Not that I don't wanna see it........but as Jerry said......soon as the sun appears for a couple hrs ...the darn lawn will be up to your armpits......


----------



## little possum

Why dont you guys let me win every now and then? After lunch, I am probably gonna disappear over to the Thresher Reunion and turn off my cell phone. Tired of driving. 3hrs round trip last monday to SC last monday, then 5hrs rnd trip Friday to the Mtns. And yesterday about 6 hours rnd trip towards the coast and back home pulling a car for a friend.


----------



## dancan

So , we have zzzzslackerzz AND whinerzz ......


----------



## little possum

wahhhhh  I wasnt whining about the $  Gotta get started on the lean-to.


----------



## dancan

Better hurry before mom gets home LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Sounding good !
> 
> Where do I find a points file these days ? Use to have a real mice one, long time ago ! LOL



I get mi e at O'Reiley's. I have magnetks on the Gravelys and points files are a necessary.
Only $2 or so.






little possum said:


> Why dont you guys let me win every now and then? After lunch, I am probably gonna disappear over to the Thresher Reunion and turn off my cell phone. Tired of driving. 3hrs round trip last monday to SC last monday, then 5hrs rnd trip Friday to the Mtns. And yesterday about 6 hours rnd trip towards the coast and back home pulling a car for a friend.



Have fun. Not going to make it there this year. Just too much going on here at the house and I want to get the bike out at some point too. 




Jimmy


----------



## dancan

Bright orange lobsters surprise fish market - Nova Scotia - CBC News Thot they'd be safe hiding amongst the HusquvaPewlans pitched out to sea .


----------



## roncoinc

Have to keep an eye on my lecticity bill,see if it goes down.
that wire been rubbing awhile.


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,anything to report on the swedish brick ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,anything to report on the swedish brick ?



Nothing positive.....put the new distributer in...no spark??......Was sure I had everything else tested and fixed.....guess not ...made the pitbull frown...got a couple more checks to do but ordered a new control module....not getting a signal to the coil from the module...distributer Ohms out well within specs...very simple system.... can't be much else ...just gonna pitbull along until it gets tired and gives up some sparks....got plugs, wires and cap and rotor coming along too. Do you know what the voltage is supposed to be on the backside of the ballast resistor...got battery voltage going in.....like 8.84V out to the coil....how 'bout you Ron any info on this???


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Nothing positive.....put the new distributer in...no spark??......Was sure I had everything else tested and fixed.....guess not ...made the pitbull frown...got a couple more checks to do but ordered a new control module....not getting a signal to the coil from the module...distributer Ohms out well within specs...very simple system.... can't be much else ...just gonna pitbull along until it gets tired and gives up some sparks....got plugs, wires and cap and rotor coming along too. Do you know what the voltage is supposed to be on the backside of the ballast resistor...got battery voltage going in.....like 8.84V out to the coil....how 'bout you Ron any info on this???



Today is wend,,wolfgang by himself in the shop.
will PM you a number.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Nothing positive.....put the new distributer in...no spark??......Was sure I had everything else tested and fixed.....guess not ...made the pitbull frown...got a couple more checks to do but ordered a new control module....not getting a signal to the coil from the module...distributer Ohms out well within specs...very simple system.... can't be much else ...just gonna pitbull along until it gets tired and gives up some sparks....got plugs, wires and cap and rotor coming along too. Do you know what the voltage is supposed to be on the backside of the ballast resistor...got battery voltage going in.....like 8.84V out to the coil....how 'bout you Ron any info on this???



Looks like about a 2 ohm resistor in there...
seems common so that should be ok.
so,have juice going into coil but none out ?? hhmmmm,,,,,,...........


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Studying for my driving test today....


----------



## tbone75

Ugh ................. Long nite.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Have to keep an eye on my lecticity bill,see if it goes down.
> that wire been rubbing awhile.



If it was before it got to your meter it likely would not run your KW hours consumed up but losing one leg on the power coming in does some strange stuff. Did your lights get real bright at times?


----------



## pioneerguy600

WTH is that bright round thing in the sky??........:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> WTH is that bright round thing in the sky??........:msp_scared:



Moon ?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> If it was before it got to your meter it likely would not run your KW hours consumed up but losing one leg on the power coming in does some strange stuff. Did your lights get real bright at times?



Lights stayed the same,only 110 coming in.
but lights on the other 1/2 of box dodnt work..of course,no juice.
and 220 outlets only 110,,from the one leg.

repairman said to check my bills,,if nuetral was interacting with one leg it could cause my appliances to work harder resulting in more current use.
sounds kinda "iffy" but i could see where it could happen.like needing to draw more juice cause some of it getting sent back instead of working.


----------



## tbone75

When I run my generator,I back feed through the dryer outlet. I only get power to one side of the switch box ? Thought that was all connected inside the box ?
Need to fix that up better !


----------



## tbone75

Need something to tell me the power is back on too ? If its at night , I have my security light that lets me know its back on. Need some way to tell during the day.


----------



## little possum

Mom came in last night.. No construction until I can traverse the yard without the boat! hahah. Boss was gone again today.  Call it a early weekend. Yall stay safe! My check liver light is calling for more fluid


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> WTH is that bright round thing in the sky??........:msp_scared:



Proof of aliens. Flying saucer. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had to go out and spend some time outside in ................wait for it............................sunshine. Gone now as it must be rationed......


----------



## tbone75

I have been out MOWING GRASS ! 

Its NOT raining , for the moment . :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ugh ................. Long nite.



No chit!!! 

Heavy storms


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had to go out and spend some time outside in ................wait for it............................sunshine. Gone now as it must be rationed......



Devil Eye in sky!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> No chit!!!
> 
> Heavy storms



They missed me ! 

Back to mowing. YUK !


----------



## tbone75

Got to find a fuel tank grommet for this Eeko hedge trimmer. Forget where I got my last Eeko parts ? LOL E&E I think ? Look for that later.
First hedge trimmer I ever worked on ! Lot like a weed whacker. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got in a hurry , ordered 2 CBN wheels for the chain grinders. OUCH ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

taking Friday off to get a handle on this honey-do list. got a 18 pack already in the fridge getting cold. will need a couple after installing the dryer vent tomorrow. thats the tightest area of the crawl space. I dont exactly fit in tight spaces....


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Proof of aliens. Flying saucer.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.




ALIENS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

they ARE invading here !!!

our town has one traffic light a couple miles or so from here and i got stuck in a traffic jam !!

we are getting hit from both sides 

mass-holechusstts on the south and quebec from the north !


----------



## IEL

Lawn is mowed. Done all my days work by lunch.

If it cools down a bit, I will try and hit the thrift shop for a cheap pot. Need something better than this soup can for melting and casting lead. I also need to figure out a better mold for lead hammers. Anyone have any tips? I have close to 30# of wheel weights from the school auto shop, just waiting to be cast... 
It has been a real heat wave here. Far hot to do anything..... 60 degrees at sunrise.....
This has been going on for almost two weeks. I didnt want to say anything until it stopped raining for you guys... Didnt want a bunch of rotting skunks and mini macs filling my mailbox... And atleast one of you has my shipping address.....


----------



## roncoinc

Just now hooked up the fourth solar heater to the pool.

water geos in from pool 75deg,,comes out 105 deg 

no saws today,to hot and humod,,i will be cool soon tho


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> taking Friday off to get a handle on this honey-do list. got a 18 pack already in the fridge getting cold. will need a couple after installing the dryer vent tomorrow. thats the tightest area of the crawl space. I dont exactly fit in tight spaces....



Grape Ape ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

So much for mowing , got rained out. Finished the front yard in the rain. LOL Only had 2 swipes left. LOL
All done but the back yard ! Not bad fer a Slug !


----------



## tbone75

If I can keep the energy level up I will tear into that trimmer ? :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just now hooked up the fourth solar heater to the pool.
> 
> water geos in from pool 75deg,,comes out 105 deg
> 
> no saws today,to hot and humod,,i will be cool soon tho



Trying to make it a hot tub ? LOL 

Want to COOL off don't ya ?


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Just now hooked up the fourth solar heater to the pool.
> 
> water geos in from pool 75deg,,comes out 105 deg
> 
> no saws today,to hot and humod,,i will be cool soon tho



I think you have that backwards... LOL
Try reversing the pipes. Might cool the pool :msp_razz:

34 degrees would be nice....


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> I think you have that backwards... LOL
> Try reversing the pipes. Might cool the pool :msp_razz:
> 
> 34 degrees would be nice....



Dang boy !!

ya tryin to turn me into a gurl !! ??

thats two degrees above making ice !!

when it's 90 deg out a 75 deg pool is to COLD to get into !!


----------



## roncoinc

chit,,just membered,,need to cut up some cherry for the BBQ . 

can i do it with no shirt,shorts and flip flopps ??


----------



## farrell

Afternoon fellas!

Work sleep repeat for me as of late

6 days a week 50+ hours continues

Workin 44 hrs this week but bein paid for 60!

4 day weekend tho

Have had a grand time playin paintball with my buddies the last few weekends!


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,seeing it's a big BBQ holiday thot i would share a secret recipie.
as always all amounts can be according to taste .
Teryaki sauce.
1/2 cup soy sauce,use good stuff.
1 cup beer,,any kind will do,if you like dark beer use it.
1 cup cola,NOT diet !!,,want the sugar.
couple small spoonfulls of any brown sugar you have.
some garlic powder,,to taste.
a little powdered ginger or what you have,,be carefull,dont want to taste only ginger ,,start with a tad and go from there tasting,,add after everything else is mixed and taste,to much will ruin it but need some.
theres your teryaki sauce,,marinate in it or whatever.

if you want a glaze while cold mix in a couple spoons of rice flour,,or,,(yuk) cornstarch.
mix well and simmer stirring untill thick,,5 to 10 min.
when cool will thicken,when grilled will thin and cover and glaze from the heat.
remember sugar burns about 250 deg so it goes on last,,then cook until it loks how you want.

NEVER add any salt ! the soy sauce is salty enuf !!

now customize it and add some ground pepper or cayene pepper or a few drops of molasses 

anybody want one on the other end of the spectrum ??


----------



## roncoinc

I did go out and cut some cherry cookies..
used the 372BB,like a strimmer on 8in cherry 
then the hatchet into chunks to cook with.
i use an old metal small fishing tackle box over one of the burners after taking the grate off.
adjust heat as needed.

gotta make a rig to hold stuff like that ,,so small caint lay it on the ground.


----------



## dancan

18 beers , what do you do after the meal ????


----------



## IEL

Heres my teriyaki marinade. Great for really cheap cuts, the pineapple juice really tenderizes it well.

1 cup pine apple juice
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup finely chopped yellow onion
1-2 tablespoons sesame oil
1 tablespoon fresh grated ginger
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 tablespoon dark brown sugar ( I normally replace it with molasses)
1 tablespoon lemon juice


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Heres my teriyaki marinade. Great for really cheap cuts, the pineapple juice really tenderizes it well.
> 
> 1 cup pine apple juice
> 1/2 cup soy sauce
> 1/2 cup finely chopped yellow onion
> 1-2 tablespoons sesame oil
> 1 tablespoon fresh grated ginger
> 1 tablespoon minced garlic
> 1 tablespoon dark brown sugar ( I normally replace it with molasses)
> 1 tablespoon lemon juice



Thats nice too.

see what i said about salt ??
that much soy sauce be to salty for me..
rest is about the same except for onion.
the acidic lemon juice will help with a tough piece of meat to tenderize it.
then even a tough piece sliced thin dont need much.

why sesame oil ?? once heated it loses all flavor.
save it for a dip with " dung sum " 

good starting point for somebody your age and i'm glad your interested in cooking...nuttin like being hungry and being able to cook a good meal without much thought or work 

Also remember you have to cook for the crowd..
the steal crowd would go for tofu and sunflower seed marinated in chablis.
the husky crowd wants BEER !!


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Heres my teriyaki marinade. Great for really cheap cuts, the pineapple juice really tenderizes it well.
> 
> 1 cup pine apple juice
> 1/2 cup soy sauce
> 1/2 cup finely chopped yellow onion
> 1-2 tablespoons sesame oil
> 1 tablespoon fresh grated ginger
> 1 tablespoon minced garlic
> 1 tablespoon dark brown sugar ( I normally replace it with molasses)
> 1 tablespoon lemon juice




When i stayed winters in florida i cooked a lot with fruit.
fresh oranges and lemons and grapefruit,,one to sweeten the others for marinade..
elephant garlic was all over the place.
lots of smoking using fruit woods going on.
you would have loved it !!


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Thats nice too.
> 
> see what i said about salt ??
> that much soy sauce be to salty for me..
> rest is about the same except for onion.
> the acidic lemon juice will help with a tough piece of meat to tenderize it.
> then even a tough piece sliced thin dont need much.
> 
> why sesame oil ?? once heated it loses all flavor.
> save it for a dip with " dung sum "
> 
> good starting point for somebody your age and i'm glad your interested in cooking...nuttin like being hungry and being able to cook a good meal without much thought or work
> 
> Also remember you have to cook for the crowd..
> the steal crowd would go for tofu and sunflower seed marinated in chablis.
> the husky crowd wants BEER !!


I normally use the low salt soy sauce. I guess if that were the normal stuff it would be a bit much.

I will admit I got the base of it from a BBQ cook book, and made a few changes.

I will have to make the bbq meatloaf again sometime. It makes the store bought stuff seem like cardboard. (knowing the things that go in that stuff, I wouldnt be too surprised...)

I remember seeing another marinade where the base was a pint of guinness. Might go well with the bourbon bbq sauce... LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Thats nice too....
> Also remember you have to cook for the crowd..
> or the steal crowd would throw the tofu and sunflower seed marinated in chablis atthe husky crowd !!



The recipes are nice but what about ......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Lite beer will make it saltier. 

Good soy sauce is not as salty. 

Hey Ron.


----------



## IEL

Hey rob.
Hey dan.



I have been spending the afternoon in the basement watching the red green show on my tablet, and trying not to melt in this heat. I think it got up to 90 today.... I am dreading when it hits 100....

I would rather be in -30 than +90......


----------



## IEL

The ultimate dessert tonight.

View attachment 303030







Things are not always as they seem. Thats blackstrap molasses on the ice cream. Best combination ever. Not too sweet, and full of flavour.


----------



## tbone75

Busy day ! My other machinist buddy stopped by to see what I had been up to. He went back to work a month ago,wondered why I hadn't seen him. LOL Poor sucker. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Busy day ! My other machinist buddy stopped by to see what I had been up to. He went back to work a month ago,wondered why I hadn't seen him. LOL Poor sucker. LOL



Did he set your lathe up for you?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did he set your lathe up for you?



He gave me some pointers,and told me to get a better tool holder. Also going to get a better chuck for it. Forgot to look for one yet ? Randy got one for his for about 100.00 , he had one of these lathes till he got one from enco.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Hey rob.
> Hey dan.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been spending the afternoon in the basement watching the red green show on my tablet, and trying not to melt in this heat. I think it got up to 90 today.... I am dreading when it hits 100....
> 
> I would rather be in -30 than +90......



Yer NUTS ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> He gave me some pointers,and told me to get a better tool holder. Also going to get a better chuck for it. Forgot to look for one yet ? Randy got one for his for about 100.00 , he had one of these lathes till he got one from enco.



The dealer I buy most of my machinist tools through says these smaller bench top lathes are their top selling machines. Fewer big factory / machineshop lathes are being sold nowadays. Plenty of really good quality lathes and tooling going cheap these days.


----------



## tbone75

Got this lathe and the powder coating stuff , haven't did anything with them !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The dealer I buy most of my machinist tools through says these smaller bench top lathes are their top selling machines. Fewer big factory / machineshop lathes are being sold nowadays. Plenty of really good quality lathes and tooling going cheap these days.



I need a adjustable tool holder. Not sure what chuck will fit ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I need a adjustable tool holder. Not sure what chuck will fit ?



Tapered headstock?


----------



## tbone75

I looked for a small used lathe for a while,nothing out there. Been looking for a small mill too,nuttin . My big one is just to big for over here. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I looked for a small used lathe for a while,nothing out there. Been looking for a small mill too,nuttin . My big one is just to big for over here. LOL



Small ones are harder to find, 10 dia and up are much easier and right now there are lots of them at give away prices.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Small ones are harder to find, 10 dia and up are much easier and right now there are lots of them at give away prices.



Something 3 phase goes fairly cheap. I just can't get one into my basement. LOL

No idea when I will get a garage up ?


----------



## tbone75

I like my basement shop to well. Warm in the winter and cool in the summer. Plus don't take nothing extra to keep it that way. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tapered headstock?



Thinks its a #2 taper on the tail end. The tool holder ? Haven't had it off there yet. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> The ultimate dessert tonight.
> 
> View attachment 303030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things are not always as they seem. Thats blackstrap molasses on the ice cream. Best combination ever. Not too sweet, and full of flavour.



Been selling that at Cracker Barrel forever. 
Blackstrap and cotton balls is a good Childs toy


----------



## tbone75

Want a drill chuck for it too.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Been selling that at Cracker Barrel forever.
> Blackstrap and cotton balls is a good Childs toy



Heres the guy I need to talk to about lathe stuff ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Heres the guy I need to talk to about lathe stuff ! LOL



Aye up!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Aye up!



He only plays with the real big ones ! LOL But he knows where to get pieces and parts ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Want a drill chuck for it too.



Send me the taper sizes. Or chuck mounting.....

Hey John.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Evening fellas. 

Win #2 tonight. Bought a yardmachine wacker off CL for $20 today. Guy was asking $40 and it needed fuel lines. Couldn't compression test it but he had it run for a few seconds with starting fluid. 4 stroke. 

Brought it home and replaced lines from fuel line I picked up this past weekend as well as an extra fuel filter I had. Would start and run for a few seconds after lots of primer bulbing. Figured he got me but for $20 I can part it out and get my peanuts back. 

Took the carb off shot carb cleaner through anywhere I could, reassembled and started right up. He had the idle turned way up so lowered it and got it to rest at idle but wanted to start to lope so bumped it a little bit. 

Figure after a few tanks of high test with Startron in it it might clean out. Pretty clean through acceleration so I'm optomistic. Will now have a backup for the future. 

Thanks to this site and its members I was able to do this simple thing. 6 months ago I would have tossed it or shelved it for "someday". 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Send me the taper sizes. Or chuck mounting.....
> 
> Hey John.



He he. He said mounting. LOL


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Send me the taper sizes. Or chuck mounting.....
> 
> Hey John.



Okie dokie !

Hows Uncle Mongo tonight ?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Evening fellas.
> 
> Win #2 tonight. Bought a yardmachine wacker off CL for $20 today. Guy was asking $40 and it needed fuel lines. Couldn't compression test it but he had it run for a few seconds with starting fluid. 4 stroke.
> 
> Brought it home and replaced lines from fuel line I pikes up this past weekend as well as an extra fuel filter I had. Would start and run for a few seconds after lots of primer bulking. Figured he got me but for $20 I can part it out and get my peanuts back.
> 
> Took the carb off shot carb cleaner through anywhere I could, reassembled and started right up. He had the idle turned way up so lowered it and got it to rest at idle but wanted to start to lope so bumped it a little bit.
> 
> Figure after a few tanks of high test with Startron in it it might clean out. Pretty clean through acceleration so I'm optomistic. Will now have a backup for the future.
> 
> Thanks to this site and its members I was able to do this simple thing. 6 months ago I would have tossed it or shelved it for "someday".
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



One of these days you may want a USC to clean carbs with , they are great for that !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> One of these days you may want a USC to clean carbs with , they are great for that !!



You got that right. I just crossed a bunch of tools off my list so it might have to wait a while but I'm sure it would get the gunk out much better than a 1/2 axed cleaning with carb cleaning. Maybe a few more lawn cuttings and I can get a friend to pick me the one up from HF.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> One of these days you may want a USC to clean carbs with , they are great for that !!




Finally got a tracking number for mine.......been like 3 weeks since ordered.......Hope it's worth the wait....12" X 6" X 6" tank....with heat and degass mode......look out Solex!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry!!


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> You got that right. I just crossed a bunch of tools off my list so it might have to wait a while but I'm sure it would get the gunk out much better than a 1/2 axed cleaning with carb cleaning. Maybe a few more lawn cuttings and I can get a friend to pick me the one up from HF.



Thats what I use,it works OK. I just use water and a little purple power in it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Finally got a tracking number for mine.......been like 3 weeks since ordered.......Hope it's worth the wait....12" X 6" X 6" tank....with heat and degass mode......look out Solex!



You bought a real good one ! 

This little thing I have gets very hot just from running it.


----------



## little possum

AU_K2500 said:


> . I dont exactly fit in tight spaces....


Why not? Make a bigger space to get into!


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Thats what I use,it works OK. I just use water and a little purple power in it.



$30 or $80 version?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Happy 4th of July everyone.


----------



## dancan

Happy 4th !!!

I think the server started celebrating early unlike someLOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah. I got the same for a while

Hey Dan


----------



## dancan

Musta been John looking for spam recipees ......
Hey Rob , day off ?
Sun and mid to high 80's here today , a welcome change LOL


----------



## little possum

Dang Dan its a holiday cut us some slack! Wait... I am up. Get up!


----------



## tbone75

Happy 4th of July !

Rain all day ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> $30 or $80 version?



Cheap ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Happy 4th All......beautiful day here......two in a row!!! 90's by mid day.......work on the boat today.....got two watertight hatches yesterday to install over the batteries and trim pump to keep them nice and dry. Also got my sea strainer in the same shipment so I can get the raw water plumbing sorted out .....where to locate the sea cock mostly with ready access and minimal fittings and 90 degree turns/restrictions...plenty to do..


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You bought a real good one !
> 
> This little thing I have gets very hot just from running it.



Hope so.....was going to buy a smaller version from same place but was backordered....?????.......so I went with a larger/more expensive one that wasn't on backorder........well..... silly me........of course it was!!!! They've had $450 of my dollars for nearly a month...billed when ordered...not when shipped:msp_sneaky: but it is on it's way here now...maybe the end of the week...first of next..


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my,,,,,,,,,,..........

today gonna be a killer.................

not a cloud in the sky !!! and predicting mid 90's for temp !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hope so.....was going to buy a smaller version from same place but was backordered....?????.......so I went with a larger/more expensive one that wasn't on backorder........well..... silly me........of course it was!!!! They've had $450 of my dollars for nearly a month...billed when ordered...not when shipped:msp_sneaky: but it is on it's way here now...maybe the end of the week...first of next..



Most places don't take your money till they ship it ?

I keep looking at bigger ones , just haven't did it yet. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,,,,,,,,,..........
> 
> today gonna be a killer.................
> 
> not a cloud in the sky !!! and predicting mid 90's for temp !



90% chance of rain here ! LOL

High of 80


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,you get a chance to call Wolfgang ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Most places don't take your money till they ship it ?
> 
> I keep looking at bigger ones , just haven't did it yet. LOL



That one you helped me get does a good job on carbs, they dance and spin about when its running and I can clearly see stained liquid coming out of every hole and orifice in the carbs body.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Ron Happy 4th!! Thanks for that number for the Volvo guy.......didn't get time to call yesterday and after being cautioned about being precise, I figured it best that I have the time, multimeter, tools and have the car right in front of me so I am not wasting his time or mine........I have dealt with quite a few guys with names like his, in the Euro cabinet hardware business.....they don't tolerate "I guess" or "About 1/8 inch".....they only deal in hard numbers/readings etc. My Green Books came yesterday as well as new OEM Bosch plugs, wires, cap and rotor button.....everything is pointing to the module...got one coming...we'll see.... got a couple more tests to try today....mostly to eliminate obvious possible problem areas......old plugs looked good...all the same color........flame trap hose was split...new hose and trap on the way......trap crudded up but not totally clogged.......read about this and what APITA it was to get to, under the intake.....mine is early enough that they still had it located up on top of the valve/cam cover.....easy as pie to get to..couple hose clamps and the trap is in your hand .LOL!!....Learning.....learning.......never Volvoed before....nothing like a good problem hunt to familiarize yourself with the entire engine compartment...and how it was put together....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,you get a chance to call Wolfgang ??



Wolfgang the Volvo mechanic,.....just seems all wrong,....should be Svend ,Lars,Ivan,Inge or something more Swedish.......LOL


----------



## little possum

I need a new ultrasonic, the little one from HF worked for a good while, but now you have to hold the button on and plug it in, then unplug, and plug in etc etc to get it to start. I need to upgrade cause I find myself doing more quad/bike carbs than anything now days.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Most places don't take your money till they ship it ?
> 
> I keep looking at bigger ones , just haven't did it yet. LOL



Yeah I know...:msp_sneaky: Will get some pics up when it arrives. I wanted one big enough put put a handgun in or a larger carb....like the Solex off the white Saab...which will really need it......idle circuit total clogged it that....I figure some time in the USC and a new kit she'll purr like a kitten......very loud kitten.....LOL!!!


----------



## little possum

PS: woke up with lots of ambition. Then realized it is raining again..  Bout ready to finish up the mud truck. May be the only means of transportation soon


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hey Ron Happy 4th!! Thanks for that number for the Volvo guy.......didn't get time to call yesterday and after being cautioned about being precise, I figured it best that I have the time, multimeter, tools and have the car right in front of me so I am not wasting his time or mine........I have dealt with quite a few guys with names like his, in the Euro cabinet hardware business.....they don't tolerate "I guess" or "About 1/8 inch".....they only deal in hard numbers/readings etc. My Green Books came yesterday as well as new OEM Bosch plugs, wires, cap and rotor button.....everything is pointing to the module...got one coming...we'll see.... got a couple more tests to try today....mostly to eliminate obvious possible problem areas......old plugs looked good...all the same color........flame trap hose was split...new hose and trap on the way......trap crudded up but not totally clogged.......read about this and what APITA it was to get to, under the intake.....mine is early enough that they still had it located up on top of the valve/cam cover.....easy as pie to get to..couple hose clamps and the trap is in your hand .LOL!!....Learning.....learning.......never Volvoed before....nothing like a good problem hunt to familiarize yourself with the entire engine compartment...and how it was put together....LOL!!!



The flame trap on the others is not really that hard to do.
done a couple.
hardest thing is heater fan/heater coil.

nice working with real nuts and bolts instead of plastic clips and shrouds and WTF is this !! ?? stuff all over the place


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,nuther failure point,after time and age.
like after 40 years stuff dont break 

upper radiator hose.
with the clamp on tight and the hose bouncing around over the years can cause stress where the nipple attaches to the radiator.
usually seperates on the top.
worth a good look at.


----------



## tbone75

Took my midget cat fer a walk. Poor cat was attacked by a bird ! LMAO !! Kept dive bombing it ! LOL Cat had to run for cover ! LOL Bird was lucky this time , seen her catch a few out of the air like that. LOL
Dang bird darn near hit me twice !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That one you helped me get does a good job on carbs, they dance and spin about when its running and I can clearly see stained liquid coming out of every hole and orifice in the carbs body.



I like that one , just think I want one a little bigger. 

Like Robins idea of cleaning handguns in one ! And many other things that size.

Only bad thing about my cheap one , is I have to keep resetting it. I want something that will run a lot longer without baby sitting it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like that one , just think I want one a little bigger.
> 
> Like Robins idea of cleaning handguns in one ! And many other things that size.
> 
> Only bad thing about my cheap one , is I have to keep resetting it. I want something that will run a lot longer without baby sitting it.



Bigger is more useful in these machines.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bigger is more useful in these machines.



The price sure goes up the bigger they are ! Way up ! LOL

Love to have one big nuff for a power head ! LOL

Have to take a second mortgage for one that big ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,nuther failure point,after time and age.
> like after 40 years stuff dont break
> 
> upper radiator hose.
> with the clamp on tight and the hose bouncing around over the years can cause stress where the nipple attaches to the radiator.
> usually seperates on the top.
> worth a good look at.



Thanks Ron......but already noticed that one....the nipple in the top of the rad looks like the solder joint has been leaking...after I get it running I plan on taking a day.... pulling the rad and unsolder the nipple, clean and resolder.....plan on new timing belt, tensioner and fan belts at the same time while there is plenty of room to work....original fan belts......think the timing belt was replaced in '97....I doubt many miles since but belts are cheep and ti me (16 yrs)will take its toll just as surely as miles...Thanks again for the heads up!! Keep 'em coming!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The price sure goes up the bigger they are ! Way up ! LOL
> 
> Love to have one big nuff for a power head ! LOL
> 
> Have to take a second mortgage for one that big ! LOL



O yeah......the place where I got mine sold huge ones too.....big enough to put a truck radiator in.....like $15,000.00....mine was a little less than $500 delivered (next Tues FEDX says)......it's for the business so can write off....might as well have a decent one I can use for other stuff too.....I am sure I'll have uses way beyond what I'm thinking now!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> O yeah......the place where I got mine sold huge ones too.....big enough to put a truck radiator in.....like $15,000.00....mine was a little less than $500 delivered (next Tues FEDX says)......it's for the business so can write off....might as well have a decent one I can use for other stuff too.....I am sure I'll have uses way beyond what I'm thinking now!!!



I keep watching for a used one , nuttin yet. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Ron......but already noticed that one....the nipple in the top of the rad looks like the solder joint has been leaking...after I get it running I plan on taking a day.... pulling the rad and unsolder the nipple, clean and resolder.....plan on new timing belt, tensioner and fan belts at the same time while there is plenty of room to work....original fan belts......think the timing belt was replaced in '97....I doubt many miles since but belts are cheep and ti me (16 yrs)will take its toll just as surely as miles...Thanks again for the heads up!! Keep 'em coming!!!!



Geeezzz,,,,,,how many of these do you think i can keep pulling out of my hat ?? 

fourtunatelly there is not many inherant problems with these cars,just age and milage.

Like the E-brakes,did i mention to not even pull on the lever untill you check them out for being free ?

sperate drum for them on the back of the main drum,,they always seem to freeze up.


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wolfgang the Volvo mechanic,.....just seems all wrong,....should be Svend ,Lars,Ivan,Inge or something more Swedish.......LOL



Sounds more like a BMW mechanic to me....

Fun fact, The Husqvarna company (started as a firearms company) was actually named after the town it started in, Husqvarna sweden.
The original name was Husqvarna Veppinfabriks. (literally gun factory of Husqvarna)


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Sounds more like a BMW mechanic to me....
> 
> Fun fact, The Husqvarna company (started as a firearms company) was actually named after the town it started in, Husqvarna sweden.
> The original name was Husqvarna Veppinfabriks. (literally gun factory of Husqvarna)



So whats on the grill today ?

I got a whole fresh pork loin trying to decide what to do with it ??


----------



## IEL

Something really cool came with some torch Orings last night. The sender decided to slip them in the package. Its what I believe to be the worlds smallest rose bud torch tip. First picture is the tip alone. Second is an adaptor he sent along, third is the tip and adaptor in my favourite smith aw1.

View attachment 303089
View attachment 303090
View attachment 303091


----------



## IEL

Pictures didnt work, lets try that again.

View attachment 303092
View attachment 303093
View attachment 303094


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> So whats on the grill today ?
> 
> I got a whole fresh pork loin trying to decide what to do with it ??



Little soy sauce and sesame seeds? Bit of ginger?
Thats how I did it last time, it was real good.


That little rosebud would make a mean creme brule... LOL
(might be more of a creme charcoal.....)


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!

Happy Independence Day!

Takin a break from saw sharpening..........dremel battery died

Got to work on a trimmer at some point

Got picnics and parties later today


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin all!
> 
> Happy Independence Day!
> 
> Takin a break from saw sharpening..........dremel battery died
> 
> Got to work on a trimmer at some point
> 
> Got picnics and parties later today



File ?


----------



## tbone75

Got my FILs birthday party at 3pm today. Hope to get something done in the shop before that ?

Already started to rain.

Need to check out the lathe for Mongo too ! LOL Like I even know what I am looking at ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

All the crown cut for the kitchen and dining room...now to hang and caulk it all. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tbone75

Happy pill seems to be working some ? Better move while I can !


----------



## AU_K2500

There was a little bit of lint in the line.....

Went with semi rigid. Looks much better. Taped all the joints. 

View attachment 303113


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> There was a little bit of lint in the line.....
> 
> Went with semi rigid. Looks much better. Taped all the joints.
> 
> View attachment 303113



It will collect anywhere there is a belly in the flexible line, I always run rigid fasten all fittings with tec screws and foil tape all joints, required here by firemarshall.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to hand cut and fit a post formed countertop to a non standard angle, router out for clamp bolts,....Oh joy!


----------



## jimdad07

This is the first time I have checked in from my home puter in a long time, 92 likes, I feel popular. Started haying it last night, good thing I didn't lay down too much the rain is hitting right now AGAIN :bang::bang::taped:. Looks like I'll be working on the tractors in the rain today :bang::bang::bang:. On the bright side I got the tractor I get to keep and use down to the house today, I'll start working on it and see what develops. I am sick of rain, if this chit doesn't let up soon we will be in trouble for hey this year. I will say that the field I started in last night was a low laying field with no standing water and I didn't even make a track in the low spots, I thought for sure I would make ruts here and there with the rain we've had but I only got the tires damp here and there.


----------



## AU_K2500

pioneerguy600 said:


> It will collect anywhere there is a belly in the flexible line, I always run rigid fasten all fittings with tec screws and foil tape all joints, required here by firemarshall.



Everyone I asked said no screws. They'll catch lint they said. So I just used tape and straps. My new run is straight. And straped in 4 places. Solid 4" with elbow going through the floor. 

View attachment 303122


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> This is the first time I have checked in from my home puter in a long time, 92 likes, I feel popular. Started haying it last night, good thing I didn't lay down too much the rain is hitting right now AGAIN :bang::bang::taped:. Looks like I'll be working on the tractors in the rain today :bang::bang::bang:. On the bright side I got the tractor I get to keep and use down to the house today, I'll start working on it and see what develops. I am sick of rain, if this chit doesn't let up soon we will be in trouble for hey this year. I will say that the field I started in last night was a low laying field with no standing water and I didn't even make a track in the low spots, I thought for sure I would make ruts here and there with the rain we've had but I only got the tires damp here and there.



The last two days here would have been great hay making days, one drying day on each side, bale like he!!.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Everyone I asked said no screws. They'll catch lint they said. So I just used tape and straps. My new run is straight. And straped in 4 places. Solid 4" with elbow going through the floor.
> 
> View attachment 303122



Tec`s are bout 1/8" long, special made for such applications,never seen any lint catch on em in over 40 years of using them and the joints will never blow apart. Good foil tape will hold for many years but the adhesive will break down over time and eventually let go, too many heat and cool cycles I guess.


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Everyone I asked said no screws. They'll catch lint they said. So I just used tape and straps. My new run is straight. And straped in 4 places. Solid 4" with elbow going through the floor.
> 
> View attachment 303122



As long as you keep the bellies out of it and stretch the line out it will be fine. You just want to make sure it is clear from time to time. Jerry's way is the best way to do it but the flex line works just fine if you do it right.


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> Sounds more like a BMW mechanic to me....
> 
> Fun fact, The Husqvarna company (started as a firearms company) was actually named after the town it started in, Husqvarna sweden.
> The original name was Husqvarna Veppinfabriks. (literally gun factory of Husqvarna)



Pre WW II Husky was building rifles under license from Mauser. 

Sporting rifles. Some had Stainless barrels. 

Only Husky I ever wanted!!! Lol

Hey all!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Everyone I asked said no screws. They'll catch lint they said. So I just used tape and straps. My new run is straight. And straped in 4 places. Solid 4" with elbow going through the floor.
> 
> View attachment 303122



Mark..... Go set up your workbench for saws..

You got a Pioneer Holiday II to look after. 

Get ready for questions Jerry!!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Thanks for the advice fellas. The semi rigid is nice stuff not like the flexible stuff for the back of the dryer. With a strap every 4 foot there was no sagging. 

Now I've just got to mow, put a second coat on the shelves and finish up the closet. 

Ran a test through the dryer. Bunch of wet towels. Performed flawlessly. Nothing makes a man feel better than a job well done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> As long as you keep the bellies out of it and stretch the line out it will be fine. You just want to make sure it is clear from time to time. Jerry's way is the best way to do it but the flex line works just fine if you do it right.



They outlawed the vinyl flex line here but will let us away with the metal/aluminum flex, the inspectors don`t like it but it still gets by long as its supported every 2 feet on horizontal runs. I heard the inspector spouting off,...this stuff ain`t spaghetti you know!!......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Mark..... Go set up your workbench for saws..
> 
> You got a Pioneer Holiday II to look after.
> 
> Get ready for questions Jerry!!!!!!



A white one? Just an 1100 in disguise. Dad`s last Pioneer was an 1100, couldn`t kill that thing. It got crushed,fixed, caught fire fighting a wildfire, didn`t even stop it,got fixed again. Fell from 60' up a tree, broke recoil and airfilter cover, fixed again. Had 8-9 years hard running on it before it got semi retired. Always did run and still does, damed tough old saws. I have 2 white 1100`s been given to me by unwanting owners.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> A white one? Just an 1100 in disguise. Dad`s last Pioneer was an 1100, couldn`t kill that thing. It got crushed,fixed, caught fire fighting a wildfire, didn`t even stop it,got fixed again. Fell from 60' up a tree, broke recoil and airfilter cover, fixed again. Had 8-9 years hard running on it before it got semi retired. Always did run and still does, damed tough old saws. I have 2 white 1100`s been given to me by unwanting owners.



I think green and gold.........


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> They outlawed the vinyl flex line here but will let us away with the metal/aluminum flex, the inspectors don`t like it but it still gets by long as its supported every 2 feet on horizontal runs. I heard the inspector spouting off,...this stuff ain`t spaghetti you know!!......LOL



What you do when you wanna pull the dryer out for some reason ??

flex line,pull it out once a year,vacume behind dryer and vac out line,good to go.

i like the adapters that vent in the house,great in winter,no wasted heat.

aint like toxic fumes coming out of the dryer vent !! LOL !!1

silly people make a biggie out of nuttin !!

even betterer,,get an OUTSIDE clothsline !!

free dryer,smells good,,green,,uses solar power.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> What you do when you wanna pull the dryer out for some reason ??
> 
> flex line,pull it out once a year,vacume behind dryer and vac out line,good to go.
> 
> i like the adapters that vent in the house,great in winter,no wasted heat.
> 
> aint like toxic fumes coming out of the dryer vent !! LOL !!1
> 
> silly people make a biggie out of nuttin !!
> 
> even betterer,,get an OUTSIDE clothsline !!
> 
> free dryer,smells good,,green,,uses solar power.





I got some laundy out on the line now.

about time i finish hanging it the first clothes ready to take down !! 

FREE !! FREE !! FREE !!!
no lectic bill,,no gas bill !!!,, no runnin vents,,no room taken up by dryer !! 

completelly solar powered


----------



## roncoinc

HOT out !! i love it  ,, summertime !!

sit on the deck,jump in pool,back on deck,drink beer,,

jump in pool,,sit on deck,,drink beer..

in pool,deck,beer,,..

repeat..

life in paradise


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I got some laundy out on the line now.
> 
> about time i finish hanging it the first clothes ready to take down !!
> 
> FREE !! FREE !! FREE !!!
> no lectic bill,,no gas bill !!!,, no runnin vents,,no room taken up by dryer !!
> 
> completelly solar powered



Ayup , best kinda dryer !
I just got mine fixed , been broken for the last 2 weeks .


Cute little torch you found Geoff !


----------



## roncoinc

The Beer Institute also released an updated ranking of which states purchase the most and the least beer. The top five beer buying looks like this:

1. North Dakota

2. New Hampshire

3. Montana

4. South Dakota

5. Wisconsin


" HOORAY BEER !! "


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> ....
> 
> 2. New Hampshire
> 
> .... "



All that help from Quebecers and Massachusetts has finally paid off , maybe #1 next year ...........


----------



## roncoinc

Bunch of slackerzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!

borrowed a pole saw today,,planned on using it ,,untill it got to hot..

so,,,see,,,,,i DID plan on some saw stuff today 

just came inside to get some stuff ready for the BBQ....

air on in here and COLD !! 

i like WARM !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I think green and gold.........



They are for the most part all the same except for the pickups in the fuel tank and fuel lines.


----------



## little possum

Sun shining, but cloudy, drizzled a few times. Raining at the farm park, and dont feel like ridin over to stand in heat and rain. Dont wanna be out on the river.. Blah.

Found a broken shaft in the Kubota, 2 gears that need replacing, and 3 bearings. Time to pull out the IPL and get the part numbers.


----------



## AU_K2500

Finished up the to-do list for today. Just in time to light the grill soon. On beer number 2. 

View attachment 303144


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sparky went for a trip out there,and got lost!
Them must be Canadian beers.......LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just got home from the birthday party.

Nephew showed up needing wood to roast a hog. Gave him Hickory and Cherry , should do it OK.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , the humidex sez 96 , muh shirt sez different .
Ron , I can lend you my lecticity Kita , starts at the pull of a trigger .......Now that you got your lecticity all paid up .
No need to break out in a sweat workin a pull cord before you start to do the real work LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are for the most part all the same except for the pickups in the fuel tank and fuel lines.



My memory sucks. 

It's white/beige.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> My memory sucks.
> 
> It's white/beige.



I have a white one sitting on a shelf. LOL May be there a while yet ? To many other ahead of it. Real neat saw !


----------



## farrell

Guess I get a saw to work on!

A buddy needs a jred 2095 looked at......

Claims its vapor locking?


----------



## IEL

Im falling in love with that 1971 international fire truck. :msp_wub:
We had it going with the 1.5 inch line, and a brass cone shaped stream nozzle. First time he ran that nozzle. 
He had the pressure at about 120 psi, and it took almost all my strength to hold onto it.
The truck goes up to 300 psi, and with only a few hundred hours on the rebuilt pump, it would have no trouble doing it.
He suspected the old slightly rotten hose we were using would have burst if he cranked it up. 
If he just bumped the control a bit, and even raised it 25 psi, I would have gone flying. Two guys would have struggled to control it at full power.
He was telling me he once saw a 3 inch line take two guys airborn. Amaizing amount of power.
He said if I have the money when he sells it (within 10 years) I would be first in line. :msp_w00t:
I would make it my daily driver if I had to, I will own it.
It is still fully equiped, 5 full fire suits with breathing gear, close to 20 hoses. Everything is perfect on it. It was fully rebuilt 6 months before the insurrance forced the department to sell it, and is in better mechanical condition than most working trucks. Even has a ham radio.


----------



## tbone75

Slackers all over tonight ! :msp_razz:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Slakin today. Wife outlawed any work for me today. No working on saws, no splitting wood. Slept in and then took the DW for a motorcycle ride. Steaks for lunch and then napping. Theres always Monday, took it off for a sanity day. Lots of work will get done then. 

Found a good use for the 4 cycle weed eater I got working last night. Oldest step son just bought a house and doesn't have one. This is a combi kit style so he could get other attachments for it as well. 

Got the rewind spring supposed to be in tomorrow for the Echo so that will be my backup. No attachments but oh well.

Happy 4th. Hope everyone had a great day!!


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Slakin today. Wife outlawed any work for me today. No working on saws, no splitting wood. Slept in and then took the DW for a motorcycle ride. Steaks for lunch and then napping. Theres always Monday, took it off for a sanity day. Lots of work will get done then.
> 
> Found a good use for the 4 cycle weed eater I got working last night. Oldest step son just bought a house and doesn't have one. This is a combi kit style so he could get other attachments for it as well.
> 
> Got the rewind spring supposed to be in tomorrow for the Echo so that will be my backup. No attachments but oh well.
> 
> Happy 4th. Hope everyone had a great day!!



What was wrong with the whacker ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Long day. Got the crown up and caulked. Finished up a 7900 Dollar for my buddy and that joker screams. Now to finish my 288 up and get it ported. Put him back in his place! Hot and humid but no rain today for the first time in a while. Still have standing water all over the yard though....




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Long day. Got the crown up and caulked. Finished up a 7900 Dollar for my buddy and that joker screams. Now to finish my 288 up and get it ported. Put him back in his place! Hot and humid but no rain today for the first time in a while. Still have standing water all over the yard though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Need a BB kit on that Dolly ! 84cc ported ! Mine is wicked ! LOL
Smurfy has one too !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> What was wrong with the whacker ?



Fuel lines were rotted off at where they went into the fuel tank and carb was a bit clogged up. Cleaned it, replaced fuel lines and got it running last night. Now I get to give it away. LOL. Was in the garage getting the bike out for my ride and gave it a few pulls and started up pretty easy.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Long day. Got the crown up and caulked. Finished up a 7900 Dollar for my buddy and that joker screams. Now to finish my 288 up and get it ported. Put him back in his place! Hot and humid but no rain today for the first time in a while. Still have standing water all over the yard though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



What did you do to the Dolmar? Repair or upgrade?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> What did you do to the Dolmar? Repair or upgrade?



He just fondled it ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sorry John,.....I see you are trying to hold the fort down all by yourself and the rest are not much help......LOL
I have been trying to sand a canoe with one hand, talk on the phone and try to keep up with PM`s so I had little to no chance of posting on here.


----------



## tbone75

I did work on a whacker today. Before I went to the party. I don't like whackers very well. LOL Not sure why ? Nothing to them !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry John,.....I see you are trying to hold the fort down all by yourself and the rest are not much help......LOL
> I have been trying to sand a canoe with one hand, talk on the phone and try to keep up with PM`s so I had little to no chance of posting on here.



No problem ! I am use to it ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I don't have much to say when I haven't been buying saws or working on them ! Been a Super Slug for a while !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I don't have much to say when I haven't been buying saws or working on them ! Been a Super Slug for a while !



I have quite a few other irons in the fire myself so only got the Contra on the go right now, still finding parts for it though....LOL

I have a 17' fiberglass canoe to rebuild so many hours of sanding and glass repair required. It has a lot of keel wear and the strengthening ribs need a lot of reinforcement applied. Good summer project.


----------



## tbone75

I plugged the foot pedal I got with this last grinder into my small drill press. Dang thing works ! Not real sure if it will hurt the motor in it ?


----------



## tbone75

Going to try it my band saw , if it works I can put a metal blade on it ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Can't seem to find any saw deals in my area. Most are 3 hours away in more rural areas. Would like to find a good 50CC project like a 346 or 100-120CC modern work saw. Guess I ought to get the ones I have here out of here first. Making progress though. The Craftsman will be leaving this upcoming week once I get a chance to tune it. Then time for the top handle and two Macs.


----------



## Cantdog

Had to go and watch the fireworks with the lovely lady.......down in Castine Harbor.....set off from a barge.....very good show....long.....lots of sparks and bangs....several Bar Harbor Real Ales at my friends taproom before and after......going down by the nose now ...headed for the hay.....all done.....hot & humid.....94 here today....Phew....


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Can't seem to find any saw deals in my area. Most are 3 hours away in more rural areas. Would like to find a good 50CC project like a 346 or 100-120CC modern work saw. Guess I ought to get the ones I have here out of here first. Making progress though. The Craftsman will be leaving this upcoming week once I get a chance to tune it. Then time for the top handle and two Macs.



Mac ! YACK !!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Mac ! YACK !!!



Necessary evil. Mac 10-10A goes back to a friend and the PM605 will be mine to keep. 

10-10A may be done , have to put it back together and test it out 

PM605 has no spark so have to check the stop switch and the coil. Once running I'll probably clean and sell it. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Need a BB kit on that Dolly ! 84cc ported ! Mine is wicked ! LOL
> Smurfy has one too !



BB kit then the oiler line was missing. Did a muff mod and tuned it with the BB kit. Wicked saw that porting could only make better.







BigDaddyR said:


> What did you do to the Dolmar? Repair or upgrade?




He picked it up with a straight gassed top end. BB kit on it, muff mod, and new B&C. She's a screamer now.






tbone75 said:


> He just fondled it ! :msp_w00t:




Don't tell everyone....you said it was just between us! 













On that note....time for this slacker. 

Jimmy


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Had to go and watch the fireworks with the lovely lady.......down in Castine Harbor.....set off from a barge.....very good show....long.....lots of sparks and bangs....several Bar Harbor Real Ales at my friends taproom before and after......going down by the nose now ...headed for the hay.....all done.....hot & humid.....94 here today....Phew....



Nite Robin.


----------



## tbone75

Time ! For Slugs too !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Time ! For Slugs too !



Nite John.

Time:


----------



## dancan

Any zzzZlakerzzz need a coffee to get started ???
I've got a cup or 2 that I can spare


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks but mine is just about done.......not wanting to go to work today.....seems like Sunday morning........LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Any zzzZlakerzzz need a coffee to get started ???
> I've got a cup or 2 that I can spare




I may need one,,,after the party we had last night


----------



## dancan

Well , I just put 105 miles on the odometer and stihl not late at the shop to open the door .


----------



## dancan

And chased that effin rat for a 1/2 hr all over the neighbor at 5:00 am  it's got to be related to a Husquee .
I wonder if the RCMP got any calls about a strange man in peoples back yard ???


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> And chased that effin rat for a 1/2 hr all over the neighbor at 5:00 am  it's got to be related to a Husquee .
> I wonder if the RCMP got any calls about a strange man in peoples back yard ???



Oh man what a way to start the day!!! What is it with small dogs??? My normal sized dogs actually race each other when called...to see who gets to be the "Good Dog" first.......This Costa Rican Rat Hound is like a pet bird.....if it gets out of direct, hands on control........flit...... it's gone.....no looking back...no responding to its name or "come"...nope.....I'm outa here......this makes the pitbull frown....loudly.......never cared to have dogs you have to bend over to pet....that opinion ain't getting any better either.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Oh man what a way to start the day!!! What is it with small dogs??? My normal sized dogs actually race each other when called...to see who gets to be the "Good Dog" first.......This Costa Rican Rat Hound is like a pet bird.....if it gets out of direct, hands on control........flit...... it's gone.....no looking back...no responding to its name or "come"...nope.....I'm outa here......this makes the pitbull frown....loudly.......never cared to have dogs you have to bend over to pet....that opinion ain't getting any better either.....



Dogs should only be small for a short while........


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John !!!

wanna split these up ??

husqvarna 570 parts


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ugh... more painting. Hopefully today is the last day of touch up stuff. 

I was glad my buddy brought that Dolmar by last night. After getting the oiler fixed up and a new B&C on it we stuck it in some wood and holy smokes! That thing was screaming. I quickly put some fuel to it and richened it up to where I would want it. That slowed it down a bit but man does that 85cc kit pull. I'm also glad he added the HD air filter kit, really makes it look good. I guess now I need to get the 288 together so I'm not behind. He was upgrading from an 029. He couldn't believe the difference. I think before he left he had decided to either pick up a 350 Husky or 510 Dolmar to compliment the beast. He grabbed my 350 and was impressed with it. 

They talk like it may dry out here today a bit. If all the puddles get down low enough I'll try to mow the yard. Yay.. more work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning break time, beautiful sunny day out there but very humid again. I really like the sunny days of fall better but not what comes shortly after that.....LOL


----------



## little possum

dancan said:


> Well , I just put 105 miles on the odometer and stihl not late at the shop to open the door .


So whats that in nadian miles? Gotta conversion chart? hahaha

Our 2 small dogs are hard headed. Hollar at any of the 4 labs and you better be ready to move because sometimes their brakes dont work real good.

Up and looking at cloudy skys. Weather stayed fine last night. Rained a bit on the river, but we avoided it. Got pulled by the wildlife for "obstructed navigational lights" Then they took my buddy on their boat and gave him a field sobriety test.. His gf and sister were freakin out and I couldnt get them to chill out. They forget how sound travels over water. But just a warning ticket for the lights. 

DK what I gonna do. Got a skidsteer and dumptruck to pickup to do some work around the house. Mom mowed most of the yard yesterday. Still wet in a few places.


----------



## dancan

Miles are miles , no conversion needed , I did the conversion so nobody would have to strain the brain this am LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ugh... more painting. Hopefully today is the last day of touch up stuff.
> 
> I was glad my buddy brought that Dolmar by last night. After getting the oiler fixed up and a new B&C on it we stuck it in some wood and holy smokes! That thing was screaming. I quickly put some fuel to it and richened it up to where I would want it. That slowed it down a bit but man does that 85cc kit pull. I'm also glad he added the HD air filter kit, really makes it look good. I guess now I need to get the 288 together so I'm not behind. He was upgrading from an 029. He couldn't believe the difference. I think before he left he had decided to either pick up a 350 Husky or 510 Dolmar to compliment the beast. He grabbed my 350 and was impressed with it.
> 
> They talk like it may dry out here today a bit. If all the puddles get down low enough I'll try to mow the yard. Yay.. more work.



My Dolkita BB is one of my favoritest saws..and it's mild ported.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Miles are miles , no conversion needed , I did the conversion so nobody would have to strain the brain this am LOL



LOL,....My Japanese truck has both so anyone can drive it and even gives the outside air temp in F, that`s better for me cause that is how I grew up knowing both M and F.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> My Dolkita BB is one of my favoritest saws..and it's mild ported.



Every saw is a favorite saw at some point in time. I have had many over the years.....LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !!!
> 
> wanna split these up ??
> 
> husqvarna 570 parts



You bet !!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ugh... more painting. Hopefully today is the last day of touch up stuff.
> 
> I was glad my buddy brought that Dolmar by last night. After getting the oiler fixed up and a new B&C on it we stuck it in some wood and holy smokes! That thing was screaming. I quickly put some fuel to it and richened it up to where I would want it. That slowed it down a bit but man does that 85cc kit pull. I'm also glad he added the HD air filter kit, really makes it look good. I guess now I need to get the 288 together so I'm not behind. He was upgrading from an 029. He couldn't believe the difference. I think before he left he had decided to either pick up a 350 Husky or 510 Dolmar to compliment the beast. He grabbed my 350 and was impressed with it.
> 
> They talk like it may dry out here today a bit. If all the puddles get down low enough I'll try to mow the yard. Yay.. more work.




Between painting, wood work, cutting concrete, and sorting out the garage. I've got to find time to mow before it rains again this afternoon. I feel your pain.


----------



## tbone75

Rained all night , raining stihl !


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Wish me luck, Im going in for my driving license test in an hour.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You bet !!!



I will call on them.

575 topend is direct replacement fot less than $100 delivered.

no answer,left message.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I will call on them.
> 
> 575 topend is direct replacement fot less than $100 delivered.
> 
> no answer,left message.



That is what I am thinking ! LOL

Hope you catch them !


----------



## roncoinc

Got up to 84 in the house before i noticed it 

AIR ON !! 

then clothes washer messed up,almost flooded out the house.


----------



## tbone75

The 30 day forecast for here says rain everyday but "3" !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got up to 84 in the house before i noticed it
> 
> AIR ON !!
> 
> then clothes washer messed up,almost flooded out the house.



74 inside here right now ! Just right , but just way to damp !

Your house must be a little damp too ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

I need a break from this rain ! 

Hope my spray stuff gets here soon ! Maters and everything else are looking real bad !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I need a break from this rain !
> 
> Hope my spray stuff gets here soon ! Maters and everything else are looking real bad !




Went out and cut off what blight i could see,take whole branch.

now mixing up some more agri-sol to spray.


----------



## roncoinc

John,both saws already missing to many parts,not worth it


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got up to 84 in the house before i noticed it
> 
> AIR ON !!
> 
> then clothes washer messed up,almost flooded out the house.



You are gettin slack,...too many Husquees around.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,both saws already missing to many parts,not worth it



OK , sure sounded good ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Went out and cut off what blight i could see,take whole branch.
> 
> now mixing up some more agri-sol to spray.



Wondered if I should do that. I will if this rain slows down !


----------



## IEL

I am very pizzed off this morning... :msp_angry::taped:
No, I didnt fail my test, I didnt even get to take it.... :censored:
I forgot to account for my dad being a major azz hole this morning.. :taped:
He saw my room wasnt clean and wouldnt let me take the test.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> I am very pizzed off this morning... :msp_angry::taped:
> No, I didnt fail my test, I didnt even get to take it.... :censored:
> I forgot to account for my dad being a major azz hole this morning.. :taped:
> He saw my room wasnt clean and wouldnt let me take the test.



Yes sir!!! SRGT Major.!


----------



## dancan

The rulz is the rulz , gots to follow the rulz .


----------



## tbone75

Rain stopped for a few , went out and pulled all the ugly stuff off my maters. 

Going to try for some saw work now ? Or whackers ? Both would be great ! Fat chance of that !


----------



## AU_K2500

Got the yard licked. Its been a busy day. Wife should be happy with the progress when she gets home. 

Made a cut with the TS 350 today. That diamond blade makes all the difference. Went through like butter. Decided to install the water kit jimmy gave me. Sheared a banjo bolt. Had to go order a new kit. Comes with new everything except the hose and it was only 30 bucks. Which is great because the parts individually that I needed were 45.00


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Got the yard licked. Its been a busy day. Wife should be happy with the progress when she gets home.
> 
> Made a cut with the TS 350 today. That diamond blade makes all the difference. Went through like butter. Decided to install the water kit jimmy gave me. Sheared a banjo bolt. Had to go order a new kit. Comes with new everything except the hose and it was only 30 bucks. Which is great because the parts individually that I needed were 45.00



Sounds like that Ol Turd is running good. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Need to check out a Eeko whacker to see what I got to order,and get a tank grommet for the Eeko hedge trimmer,got it running !
Also need to get a John Deere/Eeko back pack blower running for my Brother. Told him he don't need that big thing ! A small hand held is plenty for him !
Looks like Eeko of a afternoon ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like that Ol Turd is running good. LOL



Its heavier than all get out, but as fast as it cuts I'm not holding it long. It probably doesn't help that I drop start it. 

Going to wait till next weekend when I have the water kit to make the remaining cuts.


----------



## tbone75

2 happy pills and 4 ibuprofen later , think I am ready !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Its heavier than all get out, but as fast as it cuts I'm not holding it long. It probably doesn't help that I drop start it.
> 
> Going to wait till next weekend when I have the water kit to make the remaining cuts.



I drop start everything ! LOL Seems easier on me ?


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> 2 happy pills and 4 ibuprofen later , think I am ready !


Ever try the Tramadol? Most popular back pain med in Germany besides the Buprenorphine.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> I drop start everything ! LOL Seems easier on me ?



61 Husky came in the mail! Dumped out left over old gas. Added fresh stuff and it started on the 3rd pull!! Seems to run strong for it's looks. Cleaned it up a little, inspite all that is happening right now, and cut a few pieces of oak in the wood pile. Pleasantly surprised!! Think I'll leave it alone for right now, and use it to get some wood when it cools off. Might be awhile. Close to a 100 out there!! Real hot for here! Got a breeze though and three air conditioner's going!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Ever try the Tramadol? Most popular back pain med in Germany besides the Buprenorphine.



Sure did , didn't help much.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Sure did , didn't help much.


I use it when I already have some meds in me. Extends the affect! By itself no good!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like that Ol Turd is running good. LOL



TS, is that short for turd saw?


Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

Holy Hussqueez ,I felt like I think I vapour locked in the shop , called it quits when it reached 90 .


"Top Saw" Rick .


----------



## AU_K2500

BigDaddyR said:


> TS, is that short for turd saw?
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Prefix for Stihl cut off saws.


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Jerry, you got any list of stihl part number prefixes/series numbers? Going through a pile of parts tomorrow and sure would be nice to have quick reference.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Jerry, you got any list of stihl part number prefixes/series numbers? Going through a pile of parts tomorrow and sure would be nice to have quick reference.



I have what the Stihl dealers have, its called Media Cat but it only goes back to the late 70`s for Stihl saws.


----------



## jimdad07

Found everything I need at TSC to fix a busted hydraulic steering line on a little International tonight. Got it all for $32, hose was only $10, the rest was in fittings. Be glad to have that done.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Holy Hussqueez ,I felt like I think I vapour locked in the shop , called it quits when it reached 90 .
> 
> 
> "Top Saw" Rick .



Yep....she be warm here too......spent the morning soldering copper head flashings on windows on walls that the two yow'uns were shingling.....then I went up three lifts of pipe to where I left off Wed......inside corner SSW facing...no wind....phew..no idea what the temp was there but when I got back to the shop was 94 in the shade.......

Yow'uns bailed on me at 3:00....I bailed right along with them.....but they had to give it up first.....the Ol' pitbull wasn't about the be the weak link.......actually the 'Nadian failed first but Bill caved right with him.....they wanted to know if I needed more shingles.....I said I didn't think so.......as I was climbing down...LOL!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> So whats that in nadian miles? Gotta conversion chart? hahaha
> 
> .........



Now that I got the vapour lock all fixed up , 2 500 ml Nadian beers at 6% the conversion to Merican is about = to 6 of your Merican Bud or 12 Bud lite .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yep....she be warm here too......spent the morning soldering copper head flashings on windows on walls that the two yow'uns were shingling.....then I went up three lifts of pipe to where I left off Wed......inside corner SSW facing...no wind....phew..no idea what the temp was there but when I got back to the shop was 94 in the shade.......
> 
> Yow'uns bailed on me at 3:00....I bailed right along with them.....but they had to give it up first.....the Ol' pitbull wasn't about the be the weak link.......actually the 'Nadian failed first but Bill caved right with him.....they wanted to know if I needed more shingles.....I said I didn't think so.......as I was climbing down...LOL!!!!!!



Now that I got this supply of kotten kandy lite I'll take that and raise ya LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Now that I got this supply of kotten kandy lite I'll take that and raise ya LOL




LOl!! You're on!!.......I'm just sitting here with some ol' square bottle #7....ice and water....and a real thirst......Gotta hydrate.......Oh..... and a big straw too!!


----------



## tbone75

Got 2 whackers running , stihl need a tank grommet for a Craptsman thats been laying here for a month or more ? LOL But it does run now !
Then fixed a troy built POS whacker for a friend .
Not sure what happen with them Eekos ? LOL Guess its next. LOL
Nothing left to fix for OP !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got 2 whackers running , stihl need a tank grommet for a Craptsman thats been laying here for a month or more ? LOL But it does run now !
> Then fixed a troy built POS whacker for a friend .
> Not sure what happen with them Eekos ? LOL Guess its next. LOL
> Nothing left to fix for OP !


----------



## tbone75

Got a nice size Eeko whacker to fix for myself now. 



Some day? LOL


----------



## dancan

I gots te suffer threw that bottle of WT , water an ice .
I got a bottle wit a circus seal klown , a lemon an ice but no ginger beer .
I gots plenty a beer , no sufferin .
I gots Shipbuilders hard apple cider , no sufferin .
My brother just sent me a text from that beach in Merica , 30 beer for 18$


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


>



I know it won't last long ! LOL

Kinda hope it does , do some of my own !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I gots te suffer threw that bottle of WT , water an ice .
> I got a bottle wit a circus seal klown , a lemon an ice but no ginger beer .
> I gots plenty a beer , no sufferin .
> I gots Shipbuilders hard apple cider , no sufferin .
> My brother just sent me a text from that beach in Merica , 30 beer for 18$



30 beer for $18. but it aint , beer.....LOL


----------



## dancan

Rick , I think what them them N.E. fellows were sayin about Mass. was wrong , I met one today , nice chap , bought 2 tires for his trailer and no bickering about the price , was happy that I could take care of him .
He was also spendin $$ at the bike shop next door , it seems that he left the keys for the bike in the ignition when he put the bike on the trailer when he left Mass. not there when he arrived here in NS .
Nice chap , maybe just not too ........... Betcha he owns a Hussquee LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> 30 beer for $18. but it aint , beer.....LOL



Bout the same as a case of pop up here ......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I gots te suffer threw that bottle of WT , water an ice .
> I got a bottle wit a circus seal klown , a lemon an ice but no ginger beer .
> I gots plenty a beer , no sufferin .
> I gots Shipbuilders hard apple cider , no sufferin .
> My brother just sent me a text from that beach in Merica , 30 beer for 18$



I bought a rack of tall green cans on the way to the shop....had one there....left the rest in the shop fridge....came home...'specting there was more tall cans here....nope th OL packed that sixpac...and all the ice in the new fridge into her cooler...grabbed the dogs and went swimin..trouble is ......hot as it is....I can use up ice faster than the new fridge can harden water...fortunately only had an inch and a half or so in the bottom of the two quart square bottle.....

Tirrty beer for $18 bucks.........pretty darn good deal....even if is "Merican lite"....small glasses???


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Rick , I think what them them N.E. fellows were sayin about Mass. was wrong , I met one today , nice chap , bought 2 tires for his trailer and no bickering about the price , was happy that I could take care of him .
> He was also spendin $$ at the bike shop next door , it seems that he left the keys for the bike in the ignition when he put the bike on the trailer when he left Mass. not there when he arrived here in NS .
> Nice chap , maybe just not too ........... Betcha he owns a Hussquee LOL



More likely a Honda..........LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Honda LOL
Didn't think to ask that LOL

Might have to take a run to Ron's house to use his pool but I got the house at 66F so I might not be leavin anytime soon .
Aparently 3 new companies have submitted bids to start up ferry service between Maine and Yarmouth , I hope our provincal Gov. gets the shyte together soon .


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Holy Hussqueez ,I felt like I think I vapour locked in the shop , called it quits when it reached 90 .
> 
> 
> "Top Saw" Rick .



Ahhh. Figured it was either that or Tile Saw.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Honda LOL
> Didn't think to ask that LOL
> 
> Might have to take a run to Ron's house to use his pool but I got the house at 66F so I might not be leavin anytime soon .
> Aparently 3 new companies have submitted bids to start up ferry service between Maine and Yarmouth , I hope our provincal Gov. gets the shyte together soon .




That would be nice...hope it happens....always like that journey...especially on one of the CATS...2 1/2 hrs Bar Harbor to Yarmouth.....drink Keiths all the way......


----------



## dancan

Doubt it'll be a Cat , no profitable , it'll be a slow boat , drink more beer LOL



Mmmmm , killin the bad stuff on the store bought ice with the WT LOL , it works


----------



## dancan

Jim best be puttin up a pic of that tractor or I'll be putin him in the same class with LP , talk big but only own a push mower ............ Pretenders LOL


----------



## tbone75

WOW!!!!! I seen sun shine ! Whole 15 seconds of it ! uttahere2:


----------



## dancan

Sure iz a purdy color aint it LOL


----------



## dancan

There , I'm back from takin de rat for a walk .......On a leash :msp_angry:


----------



## roncoinc

If he's paying $18 for a thuty pack in NH he's gettin some good stuff !!
just bought some hienekin for = $20 a 30 pack.

if ya like nadian quality can get some for like $12 a 30 pack


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> There , I'm back from takin de rat for a walk .......On a leash :msp_angry:



Cut offn his legs so he cant run off then you can take him for a drag !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> If he's paying $18 for a thuty pack in NH he's gettin some good stuff !!
> just bought some hienekin for = $20 a 30 pack.
> 
> if ya like nadian quality can get some for like $42 a 30 pack



:msp_razz::msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

Another beutifull day in paradise 

got WELL over 90 today,,maybe 98 ??

pool got to 88 deg with solar heater off !!

so,,deck,,pool,,beer,,deck,,pool,,beer,,repeat,,repeat....................

never sweated a drop today 

chef came up and went swimming and then went thru fridge and made an awsome BBQ supper 

if it got any better i would have to wear depends ALL the time !! LOL !!!!

probly yard sale in morning and then back to the same old grind again


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_razz::msp_razz:



Mesisn wit a quote git ya reportid to da shariffee................. 

down heyah we wont evin COOK wit nadian beer !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Mesisn wit a quote git ya reportid to da shariffee.................
> 
> down heyah we wont evin COOK wit nadian beer !!



:msp_rolleyes::msp_wink:


----------



## dancan

Well , this up at 4am , 5:30 chase the rat , 100+ miles before 7:30 , vapour lock and workin in 90+ temps aint that bad , I'm ready for a nuther bundle o shingles ..........LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Well , this up at 4am , 5:30 chase the rat , 100+ miles before 7:30 , vapour lock and workin in 90+ temps aint that bad , I'm ready for a nuther bundle o shingles ..........LOL



You all make MY life seem so boring,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,next to John's that is !!


----------



## dancan

Yard sailin temarah sound like a good idea , might have more than normal because of rainouts from the weekends before LOL


----------



## dancan

Well between what John's plainin bout the berries and flowers plus the vast culinary repertoire .....


----------



## AU_K2500

Up at 4:30 in the morning. Then three hours to VA to meet a fellow member. Should be a good trip. Hey john, can I borrow some DEW?


----------



## dancan

Daum autofocus aint wurkin to good ....Gettin all fuzzy like.......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You all make MY life seem so boring,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,next to John's that is !!



If you try just a little harder , you could be like me ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Up at 4:30 in the morning. Then three hours to VA to meet a fellow member. Should be a good trip. Hey john, can I borrow some DEW?



You better be careful ! Bad things could rub off ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Meeting in a dark alley ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## IEL

Finally found a way to beat the heat.
The grocery store had 7up on for $6 per 12 pack. :msp_w00t: Sure beats $1.25 per can at vending machines....
Add a tall glass, some ice, and you have my favourite hot weather drink.
Sure beats that cheap American beer..... That stuff ranks below dog pizz for me..... Lager in general sucks (to me atleast) Just sort of bitter water. If I'm having something, I want flavor. That's why I would rather have molasses on my toast than cheap honey.....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well between what John's plainin bout the berries and flowers plus the vast culinary repertoire .....



Spam !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well a day with no rain. I'm a happy camper. 




Jimmy


----------



## IEL

Planning on getting some better fire fighting gear for the shops tomorrow. My saw/welding shop has a 10# co2, and my dad's wood shop has nothing :msp_scared:
I am getting a apw (pressurized water) unit for my shop, and my dad is getting a 10-20# dry powder for his. About time.....
Luckily our local shop will sell rebuilt units for $40-$90 a piece, ready to go. Too damn pricey to buy new....
My rebuilt co2 was $80 out the door. New one was over $250.......


----------



## BigDaddyR

AU_K2500 said:


> Up at 4:30 in the morning. Then three hours to VA to meet a fellow member. Should be a good trip. Hey john, can I borrow some DEW?



Not much farther to me here in MD. One of these days we'll have to have a little bit of a get together with a few of us here in this are.


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Jim best be puttin up a pic of that tractor or I'll be putin him in the same class with LP , talk big but only own a push mower ............ Pretenders LOL



View attachment 303333

There you go. My newest habit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Happy moments for me tonight. Wacker I'm giving to my step son started 1st pull tonight with my youngest watching. Lol. He went with me to buy it so pretty cool to have it working so well in front of him. 

Then he was wrenching on his 1st saw tonight. The little top handle RedMax project. 

View attachment 303343

View attachment 303344



Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

TIME!™










* TIME! Is a registered trademark of roncoinc, and is used with no consideration whatsoever for infringement. IEL takes no responsibility for any legal action resulting from this intentional use of a registered trademark.


----------



## tbone75

Nite ya buncha googballs ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## little possum

dancan said:


> Jim best be puttin up a pic of that tractor or I'll be putin him in the same class with LP , talk big but only own a push mower ............ Pretenders LOL



That hurts Dan! I got pics on my phone, want me to text ya? Got one with mower and no tranny, and one with all,well most of the gears exposed. 

Whatchu nadians know about labatt?


----------



## dancan

Slackerzz !!!!

Labatts , it's a gateway beer that gets you experimenting with more different beers LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Slackerzz !!!!
> 
> Labatts , it's a gateway beer that gets you experimenting with more different beers LOL



Now thats just SILLY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

race the rat this mornin ?? LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Finally found a way to beat the heat.
> The grocery store had 7up on for $6 per 12 pack. :msp_w00t: Sure beats $1.25 per can at vending machines....
> Add a tall glass, some ice, and you have my favourite hot weather drink.
> Sure beats that cheap American beer..... That stuff ranks below dog pizz for me..... Lager in general sucks (to me atleast) Just sort of bitter water. If I'm having something, I want flavor. That's why I would rather have molasses on my toast than cheap honey.....




" By volume, imported beer has more than doubled its market share in the last decade. In 2009, imported beer had captured 13% of the beer market in Canada, up from six per cent in 1999.[1] The top selling style of beer in Canada, by far, is the pale lager.[2] "


----------



## dancan

No "Rat Race" today LOL

Better watch out for them ticks !
Love Red Meat? Watch Out for Ticks. - WSJ.com


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> " By volume, imported beer has more than doubled its market share in the last decade. In 2009, imported beer had captured 13% of the beer market in Canada, up from six per cent in 1999.[1] The top selling style of beer in Canada, by far, is the pale lager.[2] "



" By the end of 2006, nearly 90% of beer sales was of product brewed domestically under license from non-domestic corporations.[4] American beers brewed under license dominate much of the market, and as of 2008 Budweiser was the top selling brand with 13% of the market, followed by Coors Light with 12% "



Just a little lookin round on the interweb this mornin


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Slackerzz !!!!
> 
> Labatts , it's a gateway beer that gets you experimenting with more different beers LOL



What he said.......yawn......scratch. 

Morning Dan.......


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob , weekend off ??


----------



## roncoinc

more interweb lookin.

found the best rated burger joint in the state about 5 min away from me.
know they made good ones but that was just my opinion.
check out #1.
would go good with the king of beers 

List: Best burger places in New Hampshire | WMUR Home - News


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> " By the end of 2006, nearly 90% of beer sales was of product brewed domestically under license from non-domestic corporations.[4] American beers brewed under license dominate much of the market, and as of 2008 Budweiser was the top selling brand with 13% of the market, followed by Coors Light with 12% "
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little lookin round on the interweb this mornin



Wonder where those Nadians live? I never see those empties anywhere in my travels.


----------



## dancan

The Groucy Burger and T Bones LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wonder where those Nadians live? I never see those empties anywhere in my travels.



Kids outa school Jerry , you gotta forgive them because they don't know any better .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Rob , weekend off ??



Yeah. Till I get off light duty I am on Monday thru Thursday. 3:30 pm to 2:00 am.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> more interweb lookin.
> 
> found the best rated burger joint in the state about 5 min away from me.
> know they made good ones but that was just my opinion.
> check out #1.
> would go good with the king of beers
> 
> List: Best burger places in New Hampshire | WMUR Home - News




Ever been to Fuddruckers Ron?

If so.....how does it compare. 

I love Fuddruckers cause I can get a RARE burger and not worry. Lol


----------



## dancan

I was going to go cut a cerry tree down for the neighbor , already 91 on the humidex , no cutting today .


----------



## jimdad07

Geez Dan, I put up a pic of a tractor in my yard and you don't even look. That hurts.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Geez Dan, I put up a pic of a tractor in my yard and you don't even look. That hurts.



I thought it was Kool. And I bet I see it before Dan does. 

Hey Jim!! Oneida got flooded.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Ever been to Fuddruckers Ron?
> 
> If so.....how does it compare.
> 
> I love Fuddruckers cause I can get a RARE burger and not worry. Lol



Yes,,was at one a couple months ago....
sucked.

took the midgit and his dad and bro to the one down the street.

they even got a top choice from that tv show,dives,drivin's etc.


----------



## roncoinc

Time for yard sails !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Geez Dan, I put up a pic of a tractor in my yard and you don't even look. That hurts.



Don't ya love being out teddying hay. Getting stuff done.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Yes,,was at one a couple months ago....
> sucked.
> 
> took the midgit and his dad and bro to the one down the street.
> 
> they even got a top choice from that tv show,dives,drivin's etc.



They been bought out!!!! 15 years ago. 

I'm getting old.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Time for yard sails !!




Looking for Stihls ...........tra la tra la.


----------



## jimdad07

Oops, sorry Dan, I was checking in with my phone and it doesn't show the likes and what not. You did see it, my day is complete.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> I thought it was Kool. And I bet I see it before Dan does.
> 
> Hey Jim!! Oneida got flooded.



Hope you get to see it soon, I have to swap you a mini-mac carcass for an 088 carcass. I be jonesing for a monster miller .


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hope you get to see it soon, I have to swap you a mini-mac carcass for an 088 carcass. I be jonesing for a monster miller .



I'll send it!!!!!! No Mini Macs!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll send it!!!!!! No Mini Macs!!!!!



Wow, I have to play the mini mac card more often. It works pretty well for me too. I have to send John a 920 carcass here pretty quick too. I plan on getting that big Jred 90 going, much easier to find parts for those than the 920. At least there are a few decent parts on the 920 for him. That crankcase on that saw is immaculate.


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Geez Dan, I put up a pic of a tractor in my yard and you don't even look. That hurts.





jimdad07 said:


> Oops, sorry Dan, I was checking in with my phone and it doesn't show the likes and what not. You did see it, my day is complete.





Stihl 041S said:


> Looking for Stihls ...........tra la tra la.



So , I go out for a moment to fire up the clothes dryer now that it's fixed , come back and get yelled at and then see that all is OK LOL


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> So , I go out for a moment to fire up the clothes dryer now that it's fixed , come back and get yelled at and then see that all is OK LOL



You just can't have nothin!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Wow, I have to play the mini mac card more often. It works pretty well for me too. I have to send John a 920 carcass here pretty quick too. I plan on getting that big Jred 90 going, much easier to find parts for those than the 920. At least there are a few decent parts on the 920 for him. That crankcase on that saw is immaculate.



Besides the cases, you get the extra parts from me building my 084.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Besides the cases, you get the extra parts from me building my 084.



Even better. I can't wait to break the 100cc mark. Should be fun.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Even better. I can't wait to break the 100cc mark. Should be fun.



If I get into milling....maybe someday I'll break that mark again. Kind of wish I didn't part with that nasty 3120....it was pretty much toast though including cases. 




Jimmy


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> If I get into milling....maybe someday I'll break that mark again. Kind of wish I didn't part with that nasty 3120....it was pretty much toast though including cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Sometimes it's just not worth it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So the wife posed a proposition to me yesterday...if I get rid of my "junk" and just keep a weed whacker, a Gravely mower, and a saw.....sell everything else.....she'll let me get a deuce and a half. That's a tough call......but of course I never even drive Ron's truck so when would I drive a deuce?




Jimmy


----------



## dancan

Ahem ! Who's truck ???


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Going by the extinguisher shop, and picking up the cockshutt (oliver) 60 today.
It will be a fun project for my dad and I. All the gas welding for the body work might take a few torch refills..... It needs a lot.


----------



## tbone75

Ugh .................


----------



## tbone75

Mornings just plain suck ! This dang rainy weather sucks even more !

My youngest called this morning and got me up. LOL She needs a bulb changed some where in her car ? LOL Told her to wait till noon. Going to be a while before I can even get up !
It was a long night. Finally slept from 5am to 8:30 .

Just another day in the life of a Super Slug !


----------



## little possum

Jimmy in NC said:


> So the wife posed a proposition to me yesterday...if I get rid of my "junk" and just keep a weed whacker, a Gravely mower, and a saw.....sell everything else.....she'll let me get a deuce and a half. That's a tough call......but of course I never even drive Ron's truck so when would I drive a deuce?
> 
> 
> Jimmy


Hmm. Do I need to hook to the gooseneck or the car hauler?  I want a deuce bad. But I feel like 2 wheels will be first. Or a Yota powered by a SBC runnin halfton full size. Pop wants a toy
I would go with a Tatra 8x8! Or maybe the crewcab 5ton that was on the bay the other week. $$$$

Seen a couple gravelys and some DBs yesterday. Sure would make more since than a 70hp JD in the garden..

Dan, will this hold you over till I get the Bota reassembled. Really wanted to finish the boat first, but dad had the fenders tore off one day when I got home. Oh well. I got plenty of unfinished projects, and looking for more! Really want a big hard hitting older tractor. Love to have the ol Minnenapolis (no Moline) that Gpaw has. 


little possum said:


> Little Deere  Loaded up heading to do a clearing job. Skidded logs while the track loader or backhoe knocked em over.


----------



## tbone75

I could sure use a tractor around here !


----------



## little possum

The IH wouldnt even pop yesterday. No fire.. And since starter burnt out it was hand crank only. Hope distributor just had a little water in it. Will shoot some ether in their to dry it out. Hate the ride of shame behind my sisters JD. And makes it sketchy tryin to load a tractor that doesnt run. May have to winch it on the little trailer.


----------



## roncoinc

One yard sail saw today..

from the original owner that bought it new.

gave $20 for it,,hope it aint on of them Robin dont like ?

521E


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> One yard sail saw today..
> 
> from the original owner that bought it new.
> 
> gave $20 for it,,hope it aint on of them Robin dont like ?
> 
> 521E



You stole that !

Its a good one !!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Mornings just plain suck ! This dang rainy weather sucks even more !
> 
> My youngest called this morning and got me up. LOL She needs a bulb changed some where in her car ? LOL Told her to wait till noon. Going to be a while before I can even get up !
> It was a long night. Finally slept from 5am to 8:30 .
> 
> Just another day in the life of a Super Slug !



T, you got to rub that Blue goo on at night!! Only way I can fall asleep. Lately even sleeping with the mag belt on. Heck yah get used to it. Also pick some melatonin 3 mg up at Wal-Mart. That Blue Goo.com I get online now.


----------



## roncoinc

After finding NH #2 in beer consumption i checked on wine.

#3 !!

funny thing is #1 in employment !!

bunch of working drunks around here !! LOL !!


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!

Hope everyone is having a safe fun filled holiday weekend!

Goin fishin and swimming later

May have a lil saw play later too


----------



## BigDaddyR

My yard sail find today. Nothing great. Paid $5 for it and they said it was running but piece broke off the front again. Looks like air filter housing. 

View attachment 303385

View attachment 303386



Have to check the IPL to see what's missing and put fresh gas in it. Might fire then. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> My yard sail find today. Nothing great. Paid $5 for it and they said it was running but piece broke off the front again. Looks like air filter housing.
> 
> View attachment 303385
> 
> View attachment 303386
> 
> 
> 
> Have to check the IPL to see what's missing and put fresh gas in it. Might fire then.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.




What is it ???


----------



## roncoinc

Guy i bought that 521E from may have been the first owner but i bet I'M the first one to clean it !!

some mix down it's throat and it fired and ran,till all used up.

tank is FEEEEEEELTHY !!!!!
gonna fill it with mix and let it set awhile i think..

know it's gonna need a carb kit,,Robin ????
spose i could pull it off and see what model tilly it are.

he said he bot it in 1971 ?? sound right ? $250 new ??

gotta figure out how to get at the lectric heater switch oncen i git er clean nuff to see 

took the big pieces off,,tried some off brand Pizz Off,,,,,,dont work for flippy cap !!! , compared to name brand Pizz Off ...


----------



## roncoinc

Uh Oh,,,,,,,,,,,, i went " out there " .....

got nasty and meen,,,,, shouldnt go " out there " .........


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Uh Oh,,,,,,,,,,,, i went " out there " .....
> 
> got nasty and meen,,,,, shouldnt go " out there " .........



A lot of "them" ........" out there"


----------



## dancan

Slackers !!!
While you guys were day dreamin and shopin I was out workin .
I had a little cleanup job to do on an island .
I started just before lunch .






Got it all done by high tide and stuck a flag in it to prove that I was there .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Slackers !!!
> While you guys were day dreamin and shopin I was out workin .
> I had a little cleanup job to do on an island .
> I started just before lunch .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it all done by high tide and stuck a flag in it to prove that I was there .



BS !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I managed to get the back yard mowed ! Only got sprinkled on once ! :msp_thumbup:

Got my youngest bulb fixed , tail light was out. Had to pull the whole light out to change it ! Dang Ferd ! LOL

Can't say much , had to do the same thing on the Murano !


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> What is it ???



Craftsman Sears 3hp gas powered edger. I have a long drive way and figure if I can get it running good I can do my driveway and then maybe sell it for a little bit.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> BS !! :hmm3grin2orange:



If it's on the net it has to be true LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

View attachment 303424
Sweat my axx of in the oven, otherwise know as the garage. Have to get a window unit for it since I'm out there more now. 

Got the Echo GT-1000 running again. Only took forever to get the rewind set up correctly but got it set up and working properly then was able to get it started and running good. Have to remember how to get the string on it rewound when it needs refilled. 

Also needs and air filter cover, anyone have one around, it's been discontinued. Looks kind of like a cowbell. LOL


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Sweat my axx of in the oven, otherwise know as the garage. Have to get a window unit for it since I'm out there more now.
> 
> Got the Echo GT-1000 running again. Only took forever to get the rewind set up correctly but got it set up and working properly then was able to get it started and running good. Have to remember how to get the string on it rewound when it needs refilled.
> 
> Also needs and air filter cover, anyone have one around, it's been discontinued. Looks kind of like a cowbell. LOL



All I have is Homelite & weedeater brand junk. LOL


----------



## dancan

Truth be told John , I was taking one for the team .






Church picnic .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Truth be told John , I was taking one for the team .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Church picnic .



Good fer you !


I am resting my back for a bit , then ????


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> All I have is Homelite & weedeater brand junk. LOL



This one is pretty old. No primer bulb and after I pulled the gas through it would start right up every time. The Yard Machine one my son wants needs a new trimmer head. The guy had jerry rigged it and was taking trimmer line and hand feed it in the holes. Should be able to get a one size fits all for it.


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Slackers !!!
> While you guys were day dreamin and shopin I was out workin .
> I had a little cleanup job to do on an island .
> I started just before lunch .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it all done by high tide and stuck a flag in it to prove that I was there .



Now that's a pretty cool job. Gotta love that most days.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> This one is pretty old. No primer bulb and after I pulled the gas through it would start right up every time. The Yard Machine one my son wants needs a new trimmer head. The guy had jerry rigged it and was taking trimmer line and hand feed it in the holes. Should be able to get a one size fits all for it.



Think the Yard Machine is the same as a Troy Built ?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Now that's a pretty cool job. Gotta love that most days.



If he really did that , he would likely be in jail ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Think the Yard Machine is the same as a Troy Built ?



Most likely. Looks pretty much the same as their 4 cycle models.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Most likely. Looks pretty much the same as their 4 cycle models.



I have Craptsman & Ryobi 4 stroke whackers . Hate to say I like them. LOL 
Plus 25 - 30 other cheap whackers laying here now ! Darn near all of them missing the spool and head ? But its hard to say no to free parts ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I have Craptsman & Ryobi 4 stroke whackers . Hate to say I like them. LOL
> Plus 25 - 30 other cheap whackers laying here now ! Darn near all of them missing the spool and head ? But its hard to say no to free parts ! LOL



Seems like the universal spool heads are pretty cheap for them, he can pick one up for it


----------



## tbone75

A little work on least 10 of them they will run. 

Got 4 new 4 stroke whackers. 4 new 2 stroke Ryobis I got off flea bay cheap. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> If it's on the net it has to be true LOL



You ever hear of the great sahara forest ???

NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO......

cause i was there with my Dolkita !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Truth be told John , I was taking one for the team .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Church picnic .



MORE BS !!!

we all know Dan goes to family reunions to meet girls,,NOT church pickinics !


----------



## tbone75

Had to go help Mom with her sewing machine. LOL I know NOTHING about one of them ! But we got it working ! :msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> MORE BS !!!
> 
> we all know Dan goes to family reunions to meet girls,,NOT church pickinics !



When it's 90 out I prefer to be in the frozen food isle at the grocery store for meetings .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You ever hear of the great sahara forest ???
> 
> NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO......
> 
> cause i was there with my Dolkita !!!!



What kind of beer they got over there ? NONE ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> When it's 90 out I prefer to be in the frozen food isle at the grocery store for meetings .



In my younger years , was known to pick up a girl now and them at the market ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Had to go help Mom with her sewing machine. LOL I know NOTHING about one of them ! But we got it working ! :msp_confused:



Some of them machines are quite a bit more complex than working on whackers LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> You ever hear of the great sahara forest ???
> 
> NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO......
> 
> cause i was there with my Dolkita !!!!



Sure , next thing you'll be tellin us is about the PNW Rainforest and bladder control ........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Some of them machines are quite a bit more complex than working on whackers LOL



No chit ! 

I will stick to whackers and saws !


----------



## roncoinc

Sad story,,,,,,,,, sad,sad,story.....

The carpenter workin on my house has other jobs to do and he borrowed a saw from another friend of his..
must have heard me say enuf times to NEVER lend out ***...
so he didnt ask me..

he borry's a like new lookin husky 359,,even has hard case and scabbard with it..
sez he ran out of gas and filled it and it wouldnt start again.

looked at it tonite.
pulled cover off and noticed air filter was off,,just layin there off to the side ??
squirt some mix down it's throat and give it a YANK !!
almost threw my arm out !!
comp release on ??
pulled it out and yanked again,,like free wheelin !!
set it down and lifted on starter,,,,,,,,,,,,,,uh,oh,,,,,,no comp...
pulled plug,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,looked inside,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oh my,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,about the worst i ever see !!!!!!!!
this aint gonna be good............
almost new husky 359 scored all to chit !!!!
so now new top end and ?????????????
intake stuff,,,,etc, ?????
nope,,somebody not gonna be happy at ALL !!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> No chit !
> 
> I will stick to whackers and saws !



Keep them clean inside and just bit of very light machine oil on the gears and lube points , a tiny bit of white lithium on the gears is OK .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sad story,,,,,,,,, sad,sad,story.....
> 
> The carpenter workin on my house has other jobs to do and he borrowed a saw from another friend of his..
> must have heard me say enuf times to NEVER lend out ***...
> so he didnt ask me..
> 
> he borry's a like new lookin husky 359,,even has hard case and scabbard with it..
> sez he ran out of gas and filled it and it wouldnt start again.
> 
> looked at it tonite.
> pulled cover off and noticed air filter was off,,just layin there off to the side ??
> squirt some mix down it's throat and give it a YANK !!
> almost threw my arm out !!
> comp release on ??
> pulled it out and yanked again,,like free wheelin !!
> set it down and lifted on starter,,,,,,,,,,,,,,uh,oh,,,,,,no comp...
> pulled plug,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,looked inside,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oh my,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,about the worst i ever see !!!!!!!!
> this aint gonna be good............
> almost new husky 359 scored all to chit !!!!
> so now new top end and ?????????????
> intake stuff,,,,etc, ?????
> nope,,somebody not gonna be happy at ALL !!!!



Wonder what gas it was ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Ron , sounds like a good candidate for one of them aftermarket Pretzel top end kits from the Baize .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Keep them clean inside and just bit of very light machine oil on the gears and lube points , a tiny bit of white lithium on the gears is OK .



Purdy much what we did to it. LOL Hadn't been used in over a year,just sitting there. Plus its 25 yrs. old ! LOL


----------



## dancan

The older the better on them machines John , plenty of Singers stihl going strong from the beginning of the 1900's and will stihl outlast most of the new stuff .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The older the better on them machines John , plenty of Singers stihl going strong from the beginning of the 1900's and will stihl outlast most of the new stuff .



This is a Brother Mom bought way back when for 99.00. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Slackers !!!
> While you guys were day dreamin and shopin I was out workin .
> I had a little cleanup job to do on an island .
> I started just before lunch .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it all done by high tide and stuck a flag in it to prove that I was there .



I just got a call from a girl out on the , island. There is a big gathering out there tonight and everyone was wondering where I was.......LOL
Didn`t know Dan had already been out there.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , sounds like a good candidate for one of them aftermarket Pretzel top end kits from the Baize .



Yup,,may get one of themen i posted obout " out there " ..work well fer me !!


----------



## dancan

My wife wore out the gears in a Brother that she bought when she was 16 , I found her newer one , it didn't last , I found an older Viking , all metal construction , she's put miles of thread that one and stihl going strong , she only managed to wear out the tire for the bobin winder , it's a tank , not a Hussquvarna LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> My wife wore out the gears in a Brother that she bought when she was 16 , I found her newer one , it didn't last , I found an older Viking , all metal construction , she's put miles of thread that one and stihl going strong , she only managed to wear out the tire for the bobin winder , it's a tank , not a Hussquvarna LOL



Mom use to make a crap load of quilts ! This one should be wore out ! LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,may get one of themen i posted obout " out there " ..work well fer me !!



It's the only way to keep his cost down unless the owner is a little more demanding .
You tradin him for labor , you might have an employee for the whole summer , just like Robin with that young fella LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron I have one of them HL 359 top ends here ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron I have one of them HL 359 top ends here ?



WHAT you doin wit that !! ??

i see em fer like $53 delivered from chinaland


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WHAT you doin wit that !! ??
> 
> i see em fer like $53 delivered from chinaland



Member back when I ordered one and got 2 . LOL Don't think I need it ? I may have a good OEM one here somewhere ? LOL But don't member ? Got parts to build one some where too ? Least most of one. Had a 357XP some where here too ? Not much of it left. Think the crankcase & top end was junk ?
Way to much junk piled up round here ! Can't find nuttin !


----------



## dancan

Give him this instead .


----------



## tbone75

Got 2 - 359s sitting here too ! One I ported and one stock. I like the ported one !! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Give him this instead .



I could use the top cover and clutch cover off that ! LOL

Maybe lots more ? Haven't tore into it yet ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I could use the top cover and clutch cover off that ! LOL
> 
> Maybe lots more ? Haven't tore into it yet ? LOL



You good at bustin up concrete??.......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You good at bustin up concrete??.......LOL



MEEN AZZ Dan !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been such a beautiful day here,..too bad I worked the whole day away.


----------



## tbone75

Got to go drop off a new movie list ! Done watched them all ! LOL


----------



## little possum

Please say it aint so. IDk if we can be friends if you are buryin 288s! I have scavenged, scurried, slithered through every crack, crevice and back alley huntin parts for them. I think I had 5 at one time I think. My blue top full wrap with the big dawg is my favorite though.


----------



## IEL

Well, the extinguisher store was closed today, I will have to get down there later.
Picked up the tractor this morning, it looks real good. It will be a very fun project.

Not sure what I'm doing tomorrow.....


----------



## little possum

In-law posted this yesterday from the farm park. Where our tractors are. Sis said there were tractors sliding off trailers today. May make my morning interesting tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> In-law posted this yesterday from the farm park. Where our tractors are. Sis said there were tractors sliding off trailers today. May make my morning interesting tomorrow.



What a muck hole, bet everything there is slippppeeeerrrryyy!


----------



## rssmith1

*research topic*

I am a Kent State student getting my Bachelors in Horticulture - Urban forestry. I have to find a senor level independent study coarse that i have to do this fall. any ideas on topics that are prevalent that people can use?


----------



## pioneerguy600

rssmith1 said:


> I am a Kent State student getting my Bachelors in Horticulture - Urban forestry. I have to find a senor level independent study coarse that i have to do this fall. any ideas on topics that are prevalent that people can use?



Wouldn`t that vary by region, type of terrain and the most used /desirable species of trees in that region?


----------



## rssmith1

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wouldn`t that vary by region, type of terrain and the most used /desirable species of trees in that region?



It could, just trying to get something to get the juices going. Something that is differant from the general "im going to do this bug" type of topic.


----------



## pioneerguy600

rssmith1 said:


> It could, just trying to get something to get the juices going. Something that is differant from the general "im going to do this bug" type of topic.



Most woodlot owners are concerned with growing the best species for their land and region but like to keep the forest somewhat multi species in case some type of infestation comes along and wipes out one species. Where I live we like to keep good softwood for lumber type species that grows mostly in low level elevations and keep the higher elevations covered in hardwoods, some used for lumber/veneer and the unsuitable stuff for firewood. Would finding the best species for an area count?


----------



## jimdad07

Been out on the river this evening with the kids, nice night for it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Been out on the river this evening with the kids, nice night for it.



Been very hot and humid here so it would be good to be out on the water.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been such a beautiful day here,..too bad I worked the whole day away.



Oh Man,,was another beutifull day in paradise..

messed with the yard sail 521,,,,,,,went in pool,,BBQ with friends,in pool, beer,,,pool,, . etc...
if it got any bettere i dont know WHAt i would do !!!!!
only got to 95 deg today,,heat wave may be over ..


----------



## tbone75

Picked 5 nice cukes just now ! 
Then pulled up one small onion patch , dang things are rotting !
Piled the dirt up , then put 3 chunks of taters in it. LOL May be a bit late ? Not out nothing if they don't grow. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wonder if Robin fiberglassed hisself into a corner....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

GGGGRRRRRRRRRRR,,,,.....

"out there " and the squeel fanboys !!!

creamsickle blindeness should be cureable !!!

stihl owners should be given a test to see if they are smart enough to continue to populate the gene pool !!

unless they live in the southern US or canada !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wonder if Robin fiberglassed hisself into a corner....LOL



More than likelly a green bottle is in the corner he caint reach !!! LOL !!!


----------



## roncoinc

I'm done.................................

need to find a new signoff after everybody stole mine... 

DOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Sad story,,,,,,,,, sad,sad,story.....
> 
> The carpenter workin on my house has other jobs to do and he borrowed a saw from another friend of his..
> must have heard me say enuf times to NEVER lend out ***...
> so he didnt ask me..
> 
> he borry's a like new lookin husky 359,,even has hard case and scabbard with it..
> sez he ran out of gas and filled it and it wouldnt start again.
> 
> looked at it tonite.
> pulled cover off and noticed air filter was off,,just layin there off to the side ??
> squirt some mix down it's throat and give it a YANK !!
> almost threw my arm out !!
> comp release on ??
> pulled it out and yanked again,,like free wheelin !!
> set it down and lifted on starter,,,,,,,,,,,,,,uh,oh,,,,,,no comp...
> pulled plug,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,looked inside,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oh my,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,about the worst i ever see !!!!!!!!
> this aint gonna be good............
> almost new husky 359 scored all to chit !!!!
> so now new top end and ?????????????
> intake stuff,,,,etc, ?????
> nope,,somebody not gonna be happy at ALL !!!!



That'll leave a mark. Feel bad for both of those guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I'm done.................................
> 
> need to find a new signoff after everybody stole mine...
> 
> DOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nite Ron,..ya grumpy ole Smurf......LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nite Ron.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Finally done slacking for the day. Yard sailing early in the day until late lunch time and then worked the 2nd half. After 6:30pm did two lawns, then split a bed load of wood. Would have kept going but there were brown spiders all over the place and the only light I had was my TSC lights. The boy picked up one piece and 5 of them suckers came running out. He jumped. Had told him to keep a watch out but after that, told him to hit the showers. I kept at it but too many spiders for me. Going to talk to my neighbor about spraying around the cut up tree with Ortho Home and let it sit for a day. Maybe make good spiders out of them:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Please say it aint so. IDk if we can be friends if you are buryin 288s! I have scavenged, scurried, slithered through every crack, crevice and back alley huntin parts for them. I think I had 5 at one time I think. My blue top full wrap with the big dawg is my favorite though.



He did more than one like that ! Its back a good ways in here somewhere ?

Just plain MEEN !


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Finally done slacking for the day. Yard sailing early in the day until late lunch time and then worked the 2nd half. After 6:30pm did two lawns, then split a bed load of wood. Would have kept going but there were brown spiders all over the place and the only light I had was my TSC lights. The boy picked up one piece and 5 of them suckers came running out. He jumped. Had told him to keep a watch out but after that, told him to hit the showers. I kept at it but too many spiders for me. Going to talk to my neighbor about spraying around the cut up tree with Ortho Home and let it sit for a day. Maybe make good spiders out of them:msp_biggrin:



I hate spiders ! Snakes are OK ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

Time !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Nite Ron. 
Nite Jerry. 
Nite John.


----------



## BigDaddyR

For all those like me who don't love spiders here's a little article for you. I call BS!

The Surprising Cause of Most 'Spider Bites'


----------



## dancan

Ce lack hers !!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Ce lack hers !!!!



Ce lack his!!!!!

Nadian is tough to spoke right.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Ce lack his!!!!!
> 
> Nadian is tough to spoke right.



Acadian Nadian , it's a regional thing LOL
Hey Rob !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see the early birds on here, I am getting out the door a little sooner myself.


----------



## dancan

Gonna be another hot one in the 90's again today .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Gonna be another hot one in the 90's again today .



Island


----------



## dancan

Stihl gonna be hot out there , when are the tides ?


----------



## roncoinc

Early ??

cooling down today,high of only 90


----------



## tbone75

Morning


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> For all those like me who don't love spiders here's a little article for you. I call BS!
> 
> The Surprising Cause of Most 'Spider Bites'



Don't care what they say , I don't like them. LOL My cousin got bit by a black widow when she was young , almost kilt her !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Don't care what they say , I don't like them. LOL My cousin got bit by a black widow when she was young , almost kilt her !



Hmmmmph.......Maybe that's what happened to me last night..........but I suspect, more likely a circus seal with a handle was the perp.......gonna be a sloooooooooooooooooow day..methinks........


----------



## tbone75

Sure is lots of slacking going on in here this morning !

Bunch of lurkers down there ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Found the 521E has a tilly HS carb on it.
should have a kit for it.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmmph.......Maybe that's what happened to me last night..........but I suspect, more likely a circus seal with a handle was the perp.......gonna be a sloooooooooooooooooow day..methinks........



Got bit by a seal ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Found the 521E has a tilly HS carb on it.
> should have a kit for it.



Stihl say you stole it ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Ron.....got the Swedish Brick running yesterday.......run poorly at first.......had to rummage hard to find my timing light....but finally located it.....(been yrs since I needed a timing light)....anyway got it timed up and the idle air adjusted...runs pretty smooth.........I think what little roughness it stihl has, has more to do with a full tank of 5 yr old gas......gotts bad brake drag......methinks new everything will solve the problem......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> Hmm. Do I need to hook to the gooseneck or the car hauler?  I want a deuce bad. But I feel like 2 wheels will be first. Or a Yota powered by a SBC runnin halfton full size. Pop wants a toy
> I would go with a Tatra 8x8! Or maybe the crewcab 5ton that was on the bay the other week. $$$$
> 
> Seen a couple gravelys and some DBs yesterday. Sure would make more since than a 70hp JD in the garden..
> 
> Dan, will this hold you over till I get the Bota reassembled. Really wanted to finish the boat first, but dad had the fenders tore off one day when I got home. Oh well. I got plenty of unfinished projects, and looking for more! Really want a big hard hitting older tractor. Love to have the ol Minnenapolis (no Moline) that Gpaw has.






You'd need the goose but I think I'm going to hold steady right now. Took a while to get a hoard like this.




little possum said:


> The IH wouldnt even pop yesterday. No fire.. And since starter burnt out it was hand crank only. Hope distributor just had a little water in it. Will shoot some ether in their to dry it out. Hate the ride of shame behind my sisters JD. And makes it sketchy tryin to load a tractor that doesnt run. May have to winch it on the little trailer.




had one here with no spark yesterday...touched up the points and still no dice. Time to go breaker less!






BigDaddyR said:


> My yard sail find today. Nothing great. Paid $5 for it and they said it was running but piece broke off the front again. Looks like air filter housing.
> 
> View attachment 303385
> 
> View attachment 303386
> 
> 
> 
> Have to check the IPL to see what's missing and put fresh gas in it. Might fire then.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.




Gave one of those away. Runs a pumper carb much like a saw. 



Jimmy


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Found the 521E has a tilly HS carb on it.
> should have a kit for it.



Yep...takes the regular RK 23 HS...same as ...all early Jonsereds


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Wife finally gave me the "We are all done down stairs" last night! Means I can get back to saws and other stuff other than home improvement. Feels great right now but I'm sure she won't let me have all the free time.....



Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey Ron.....got the Swedish Brick running yesterday.......run poorly than the motor iat first.......had to rummage hard to find my timing light....but finally located it.....(been yrs since I needed a timing light)....anyway got it timed up and the idle air adjusted...runs pretty smooth.........I think what little roughness it stihl has, has more to do with a full tank of 5 yr old gas......gotts bad brake drag......methinks new everything will solve the problem......



Timing light , got one new in the box. Never been opened. LOL 

Not likely it ever will be. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hey Ron.....got the Swedish Brick running yesterday.......run poorly at first.......had to rummage hard to find my timing light....but finally located it.....(been yrs since I needed a timing light)....anyway got it timed up and the idle air adjusted...runs pretty smooth.........I think what little roughness it stihl has, has more to do with a full tank of 5 yr old gas......gotts bad brake drag......methinks new everything will solve the problem......



All that brake stuff is cheap.
i never had any problem using the real cheap stuff either,it's all so simple.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Wife finally gave me the "We are all done down stairs" last night! Means I can get back to saws and other stuff other than home improvement. Feels great right now but I'm sure she won't let me have all the free time.....
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



You know your never all done ! LOL Just till she thinks of something else ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey LP , go for the Tatra , when you get tired of it give me a call LOL


----------



## tbone75

Would like to get building some shelves in the basement today. Or demo a camper ! LOL 

I can dream a little ! LOL

Nephew is slacking on me , no plywood yet. He may need a foot to the rear ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

guy i know just got a part time job for schnitzer,big scrapyard owners.
he said i wouldnt believe the piles of saws that come in ! by the truckload. 
And,,,not a thing can go back out the gate,,employee or not..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> All that brake stuff is cheap.
> i never had any problem using the real cheap stuff either,it's all so simple.



You Sayin' I's CHEEP??????....LOL!!!

I been looking at an online kit....4 Meyle rotors....4 genuine Volvo pad sets. 4 hardware kits.....$216 delivered....seems fairly reasonable..


----------



## little possum

dancan said:


> Hey LP , go for the Tatra , when you get tired of it give me a call LOL


Id love to have on but I think it would be close to 30k$ And idk about getting one to the states. But they sure are awesome!



roncoinc said:


> guy i know just got a part time job for schnitzer,big scrapyard owners.
> he said i wouldnt believe the piles of saws that come in ! by the truckload.
> And,,,not a thing can go back out the gate,,employee or not..


Putcha a sign up outside the gate offering .03$ more a pound for them


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> guy i know just got a part time job for schnitzer,big scrapyard owners.
> he said i wouldnt believe the piles of saws that come in ! by the truckload.
> And,,,not a thing can go back out the gate,,employee or not..



That is so wrong !!

One big scrap yard round here like that ! Sure sucks !


----------



## tbone75

I got 2 saws from a guy working at a scrap yard so far,suppose to have another one for me ? Hes been off work for a couple months,got hurt some how ?


----------



## tbone75

Starting to rain ! :bang:


----------



## AU_K2500

Well fellas. I got saws to last me a good two to three years now....I'll give you a hint, the one on the left is the smallest saw I got yesterday and the one on the right is the largest saw. 

John and jimmy, no guessing allowed. 

View attachment 303510


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Id love to have on but I think it would be close to 30k$ And idk about getting one to the states. But they sure are awesome!
> 
> 
> Putcha a sign up outside the gate offering .03$ more a pound for them



Get a Unimog with a 3pt setup on the rear , then you could run your farm implements and take care of the garden .


----------



## little possum

A 372 and a 070?


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> A 372 and a 070?



Nope ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well fellas. I got saws to last me a good two to three years now....I'll give you a hint, the one on the left is the smallest saw I got yesterday and the one on the right is the largest saw.
> 
> John and jimmy, no guessing allowed.
> 
> View attachment 303510



:msp_razz:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Gave one of those away. Runs a pumper carb much like a saw.
> 
> 
> Jimmy



What is missing of the front there? Is it the air filter housing. IPL doesn't list a separate part in the front just everything together as a short block. I may be able to rig something up


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Starting to rain ! :bang:



A good excuse to slack:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
I'm planning to get my welder wired back up tonight.
I'm starting to think the tungsten I ordered isn't going to arrive......

In other news, the handle on my Chinese deadblow hammer bent in five minutes of use.....
Not buying another. I am making a few rock maple mallets with wire wrapped handles with a leather cover. No breaking those with a handle strike. Make them for under $1 a piece too.... Did I even mention how cheap I am? (I might be almost as cheap as Ron or robin... LOL)


----------



## BigDaddyR

AU_K2500 said:


> Well fellas. I got saws to last me a good two to three years now....I'll give you a hint, the one on the left is the smallest saw I got yesterday and the one on the right is the largest saw.
> 
> John and jimmy, no guessing allowed.
> 
> View attachment 303510



No idea but good for you. Lot's of fun to be had. That big one looks like the size of the head off a motorcycle.


----------



## dancan

BigDaddyR said:


> A good excuse to slack:msp_thumbsup:



I don't think John needs an excuse ......


----------



## jimdad07

Morning peeps. Figured I'd speak a little foreign language this morning.


----------



## IEL

BigDaddyR said:


> No idea but good for you. Lot's of fun to be had. That big one looks like the size of the head off a motorcycle.



It really does remind me of my neighbour's bike. 1956 ajs/matchless 650 twin two stroke. Inline two cylinder, not vtwin. I drool over it every time I mow his lawn. The whole thing was rebuilt to factory condition with all NOS parts. It only has 3 miles on the clock from a ride around the block to insure it worked perfectly. The rings haven't even seated yet....

Back in the day, they actually banned British bikes from one American motorcycle race.The reason was that the matchless 650 twin would destroy any Harly or Indian on the road. They were far lighter, and far more powerful. Both straightline and in the corners the Americans wouldn't stand a chance....

Edit: turns out they were actually 4 stroke.... I could have sworn they were two stroke.Turns out just the earlier ajs bikes were.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I don't think John needs an excuse ......



I am the King Slug ! Got to keep the rep up !


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> No idea but good for you. Lot's of fun to be had. That big one looks like the size of the head off a motorcycle.



It would make a runner on a bike ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I am the King Slug ! Got to keep the rep up !



Your gangster slug rep is safe with us!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Off I go to train the young un to mow the field and to tackle the wood pile full of spididers in the daylight where I can see the suckers. May take my carb cleaner or wd-40 with me. You know, kill as you go. Check in later with the slaughter update.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Off I go to train the young un to mow the field and to tackle the wood pile full of spididers in the daylight where I can see the suckers. May take my carb cleaner or wd-40 with me. You know, kill as you go. Check in later with the slaughter update.



Dollar store bug spray is cheaper. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Thinking bout getting off my flippy cap ?

Keep looking at them dead trees I need to knock down. Wonder where I can find a saw ? LOL



Or someone to use it ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Great job for an 11yo. 

View attachment 303549


Found the nest. Bad day for them. Some are Daddy Long Legs. Two looked like Brown Recluse. They slithered off. 
View attachment 303550



Sent on the fly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey LP , go for the Tatra , when you get tired of it give me a call LOL



With a Gamma Goat ya get more "Go Anywhere"

And you can tow a howitzer. But not a huge one. 

You can also go with an American Oshkosh. An ex crash rescue rig. 

2 1/2 a lot cheaper. A friend has a Vietnam era Gun Truck in his back yard.


----------



## dancan

Ron ! My thermometer is sayin 125f in full sun by my front door !


Now 155 , I'll put it in the shade to see what it sez .


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Well fellas. I got saws to last me a good two to three years now....I'll give you a hint, the one on the left is the smallest saw I got yesterday and the one on the right is the largest saw.
> 
> John and jimmy, no guessing allowed.
> 
> View attachment 303510



The one on the left looks a little big.


----------



## dancan

Never see any Goats for sale up here , I think they had some sort of export protection , I can find Unimogs easier than I can find Cnd mil trucks LOL
The only thing holding me back from buying one is $$$$


----------



## dancan

So I'm out for a bit checkin out a few yad sails , I find a nice size , made in the US cats paw for 50 cents and a nice pair of extra large old tin snips for a but ........... Then it all went bad , the fellow sellin seas that I'm wearin muh Stihl ball cap and then chews muh ear for 20 minutes to tell me how bad the Stihl dealers are (That don't exist anymore mind you) and how he went to HD and got the best deal ever on an Eecoos with a big 16" blade and how much better it was than any saw out there :crazy1:
He musta been drinkin too much of the Eecoos Geritol .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Never see any Goats for sale up here , I think they had some sort of export protection , I can find Unimogs easier than I can find Cnd mil trucks LOL
> The only thing holding me back from buying one is $$$$



In So Cal a lot of Unimogs were Ex Crash Rescue out of Mexico. 

I was in one with a camper by Westphalia. You know. The ones that did VW campers. Awesome. Like a motel room on a great offroad chassis. 

Goats are about as far as you can go off road wise and be street legal. 

But like early Unimogs, repowering can help. The Unimogs before MB bought them were real underpowered for the road. 

For non road use. Weasel. And repowering helps there too. But WOW. Swamps and all.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Great job for an 11yo.
> 
> View attachment 303549
> 
> 
> Found the nest. Bad day for them. Some are Daddy Long Legs. Two looked like Brown Recluse. They slithered off.
> View attachment 303550
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Holy chit ! you live on a golf course ????


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> With a Gamma Goat ya get more "Go Anywhere"
> 
> And you can tow a howitzer. But not a huge one.
> 
> You can also go with an American Oshkosh. An ex crash rescue rig.
> 
> 2 1/2 a lot cheaper. A friend has a Vietnam era Gun Truck in his back yard.



Thats what i drove !!!!!


----------



## dancan

A link to this weasel you speak of please .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> So I'm out for a bit checkin out a few yad sails , I find a nice size , made in the US cats paw for 50 cents and a nice pair of extra large old tin snips for a but ........... Then it all went bad , the fellow sellin seas that I'm wearin muh Stihl ball cap and then chews muh ear for 20 minutes to tell me how bad the Stihl dealers are (That don't exist anymore mind you) and how he went to HD and got the best deal ever on an Eecoos with a big 16" blade and how much better it was than any saw out there :crazy1:
> He musta been drinkin too much of the Eecoos Geritol .



A steal cap is like a bull's eye,,everyone whats a shot at it !


----------



## dancan

Or is it that the nuclear "wessel" that Chekov was looking for ?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> A steal cap is like a bull's eye,,everyone whats a shot at it !



Well , it was 20 minutes of my life that I'll not get back LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Holy chit ! you live on a golf course ????



Bethca he's related to John , likes saws , likes working on saws , likes trees , likes to cut trees , likes wood heat , heats with wood ............... plants 4 acres of lawn .


----------



## dancan

104 in the shade


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Thats what i drove !!!!!



So did he. ;-))

I'll see what unit at the next meeting.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> A link to this weasel you speak of please .



M29. Under 2 tons and much more available than the larger Otter. 

M29 also has an anphibious version.....but I couldn't spell it. 


M29C?? I think. 

My Lil brother and I have looked and studied military vehicles for years. From Packards in the First WW on. Lots of reference material.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Or is it that the nuclear "wessel" that Chekov was looking for ?



More a Gogol fan. 

Who of course was an admirer of Cooper. 


Boil or steam lobstas???????


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> What is missing of the front there? Is it the air filter housing. IPL doesn't list a separate part in the front just everything together as a short block. I may be able to rig something up




Just a standard plastic wrapped Tecumseh/Lawson air filter assembly. Probably broken off when it was run into something while in storage...let me see if they guy I gave it to can get a picture for you.






AU_K2500 said:


> Well fellas. I got saws to last me a good two to three years now....I'll give you a hint, the one on the left is the smallest saw I got yesterday and the one on the right is the largest saw.
> 
> John and jimmy, no guessing allowed.
> 
> View attachment 303510






Well why give all the other clues in the pictures Sparky?




Stihl 041S said:


> M29. Under 2 tons and much more available than the larger Otter.
> 
> M29 also has an anphibious version.....but I couldn't spell it.
> 
> 
> M29C?? I think.
> 
> My Lil brother and I have looked and studied military vehicles for years. From Packards in the First WW on. Lots of reference material.



Dad has two M274s. An A2 and an A5. He's wanted a 5/4 - M715 for years. I figure go big or go home!




Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright...FILs mower is done....now to get out the liquid weed whacker and then now some grass...



Jimmy


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Just a standard plastic wrapped Tecumseh/Lawson air filter assembly. Probably broken off when it was run into something while in storage...let me see if they guy I gave it to can get a picture for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



That would be great and much appreciated




Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Holy chit ! you live on a golf course ????



No but I am particular on how the lawn is mowed. Must e why all the neighbors pay me to mow theirs. The old Craftsman leaves great lines. Yep, got plenty of wood to split/stack. Taking care of what's at the neighbors for new. 

Related to John. Hmmm, have to look at the family/slacker tree


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Super Slug is stihl on his flippy cap !

Wasted day !

Should have stayed off evil bay ! No saws , but bout everything else !


----------



## dancan

Temp drop ...... 100 in the shade , I wonder how Jerry will fair , hope they had plenty of hydration ......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy;
I have wanted a Mule for a while. 

My dad had M6 tractors for his 240 mm. 

One for the tube. One for carriage. One for the ammo for the battery. 

Mules stayed in service for a long time because they were light enough for Airborne. 

My brother was there when they started testing the HumVee for air drop. 

Dustpan time. Total loss!!!! Recalculate!!!! Lol


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin ! I stocked up on ginger liquid and some of them yellar pointy shaped balls that the circus seal likes to juggle , I hear that vitamin C will kill the bad bugs on the fancy store bought ice , not all of us have one of them fancy spendy iceboxes ....


----------



## dancan

I forgot , high faleutin ....


----------



## roncoinc

Robin gotta tel me how the hanslebar heat switch works..

off/on/on ?

on/off/on ??

on/on/off ??

or is it just on/off ??

two position switch or three position ??


----------



## Cantdog

Yep....this weather is makin' me appreciate that auto icemaker........the Costa Rican Rat Hound is liking it too......she hears it start to spit ice in your glass an she comes a-runnin......sits pretty and begs.....cheep dog snacks...methinks...LOL and she's happy......my Aussies could give chit for an ice cube....look at you like your stupid if you offer them one......


----------



## roncoinc

Killed another tree in the yard today,,yes i did hug it first ! 

old friend phile cut it up ant okk the wood.

he loves that little kita..










then he used the ported 372 BB !! LOL !!

sez in all his life fastest saw he ever cut with.


----------



## roncoinc

Got a new cover for the car up today


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin gotta tel me how the hanslebar heat switch works..
> 
> off/on/on ?
> 
> on/off/on ??
> 
> on/on/off ??
> 
> or is it just on/off ??
> 
> two position switch or three position ??



1... off... and 2.........three position......there are two wires/windings coming from the alternator....1 engages the first winding...2 engages the second and adds it to the first giving you two speed heat.......and I'm not sure but I think off is also ground to give the power somewhere to go when not to the resistance heaters.....but I'm not positive of that..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> 1... off... and 2.........three position......there are two wires/windings coming from the alternator....1 engages the first winding...2 engages the second and adds it to the first giving you two speed heat.......and I'm not sure but I think off is also ground to give the power somewhere to go when not to the resistance heaters.....but I'm not positive of that..



Got a link to an IPL ??


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> The one on the left looks a little big.



ok, you got me. It isnt the smallest of all the saws i got, but it was the smallest of the predominant series.

HEY UNCLE ROB!


----------



## Stihl 041S

au_k2500 said:


> ok, you got me. It isnt the smallest of all the saws i got, but it was the smallest of the predominant series.
> 
> Hey uncle rob!



hey lil buddy!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Rob and Sparky!


Done mowing...cooking a little dinner and getting hydrated....








Jimmy


----------



## dancan

Nice lookin glass ya gots there Jimmy ! 
Mine looked like that earlier .... Empty now .... Refill LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mine is took...just got up to refill it. Pint glass is from a local brewery. They make some good juice.....




Jimmy


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Got a link to an IPL ??



No....I got a hard copy here.....you need numbers or just want to look??

Somewhat rare saw...chainswr doesn't show one either


----------



## little possum

Both tractors and camper are home. Had to pull start mine, then it ran good. But wouldnt recrank when we got home. Drug it off with the ferd and freewheeled it down the hill to start. 
They still over there pullin stuff out. 

365 and 090?  


Slacking this afternoon. Back to the W word tomorrow. Gotta earn some $ to fix all this junk! hah No Tatra for now, Ill just have to keep this around :/


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> 365 and 090?
> [/IMG]



no...but closer. they are of the same brand.


----------



## dancan

Hey LP ! You send that Ferd up here and I might let Ron look at Jimmy's LOL


----------



## dancan

026 and 460


----------



## AU_K2500

Been an easy day here. Buried some pipe (hehe) in the yard, Pruned some bushes, ran to lowes, wrenched on saws, painted, wrenched on saws, Just now cracking open the first brew, and about to cook. 

Oh, and had to clear the drain line for freezer defrost. Line was frozen up, was overflowing down into fridge every 4 days when freezer defrosted.


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> 026 and 460



Nope, but close


----------



## BigDaddyR

:msp_thumbsup: for my local TSC. Took back the 4 way splitter I bought as I though it was a waste with the quick cycle time of the 22 ton Speedco. They took it back even though it was used and said they usually don't but they will this time. Bought a log cradle for one side of it. Usually I just stack up pallets when I split but can't take the pallets with me everywhere. Plus I'm running low on pallets and need them to stack my wood on. Once again, thanks to my local TSC for being so cool.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Been an easy day here. Buried some pipe (hehe) in the yard, Pruned some bushes, ran to lowes, wrenched on saws, painted, wrenched on saws, Just now cracking open the first brew, and about to cook.
> 
> Oh, and had to clear the drain line for freezer defrost. Line was frozen up, was overflowing down into fridge every 4 days when freezer defrosted.



My freezer has done that for 10 yrs. Unclogged that line a few times,stihl won't drain ? Freezes right back up ! ............... It drains right on the dang floor !


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Both tractors and camper are home. Had to pull start mine, then it ran good. But wouldnt recrank when we got home. Drug it off with the ferd and freewheeled it down the hill to start.
> They still over there pullin stuff out.
> 
> 365 and 090?
> 
> 
> Slacking this afternoon. Back to the W word tomorrow. Gotta earn some $ to fix all this junk! hah No Tatra for now, Ill just have to keep this around :/



Looks almost like my one Ferd , but its a F150 -5 liter 5 speed TURD ! LOL Only got 200,000 on it . LOL Got a big dent in the bed side too ! LOL No I didn't do it . LOL
Much rather have a Chevy ! But it was CHEAP when I needed it !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> No....I got a hard copy here.....you need numbers or just want to look??
> 
> Somewhat rare saw...chainswr doesn't show one either



I wanted to see how the wires connected inside the flywheel.

worked on plenty small engines that had a generator inside there and wanted to see how they wired it.

havta get out the Fluke and take some readings,,,got my suspicions and a meter will confirm..


----------



## jimdad07

Please help, my daughter has me dressing her baby dolls on a "camping trip". I am feeling any trace of manliness going away.


----------



## little possum

95 F150 5.8 E4OD Dana 44 SAS up front 5.13s locked front and rear. Has a few dents, one from where a tree hit me  Not gonna mess up the front or rear bumpers- 8" channel. 

Actually traded the truck for my IH H. Then traded a AR for the truck back  That guy swapped the axle and put the gears in.. I came out smelling like a rose for once. Although mom wasnt happy. 

Ive considered selling it and fixing up the K10, but I still want a play toy. Too many projects I guess.. 

Sparky, 024 and a Contra or Lightning?  


What model Jred yall looking for IPl for?


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Please help, my daughter has me dressing her baby dolls on a "camping trip". I am feeling any trace of manliness going away.



Sounds like you and her will make a fine " stihl " family


----------



## roncoinc

little possum said:


> 95 f150 5.8 e4od dana 44 sas up front 5.13s locked front and rear. Has a few dents, one from where a tree hit me  not gonna mess up the front or rear bumpers- 8" channel.
> 
> Actually traded the truck for my ih h. Then traded a ar for the truck back :d that guy swapped the axle and put the gears in.. I came out smelling like a rose for once. Although mom wasnt happy.
> 
> Ive considered selling it and fixing up the k10, but i still want a play toy. Too many projects i guess..
> 
> Sparky, 024 and a contra or lightning?
> 
> 
> what model jred yall looking for ipl for?



521e..


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Sounds like you and her will make a fine " stihl " family



I own more orange and red now than anything. Mostly project saws but getting there a little at a time.


----------



## little possum

Ive got one for the 510 and 520.. IDK if there are any similarities


----------



## roncoinc

Ok Robin,,i'm "real" close now..

will pull flywheel tomorrow and see for sure what i found 

da meter told the story.

i got's switches will work 

taking the switch apart will confirm it is an on/off/on .

even sez on side of saw ,, 1 0 2 ,, one zero two ,, first gear,,, off ,, second gear.. or,, low ,, off ,, hi..
owners manual should say ??


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> 95 F150 5.8 E4OD Dana 44 SAS up front 5.13s locked front and rear. Has a few dents, one from where a tree hit me  Not gonna mess up the front or rear bumpers- 8" channel.
> 
> Actually traded the truck for my IH H. Then traded a AR for the truck back  That guy swapped the axle and put the gears in.. I came out smelling like a rose for once. Although mom wasnt happy.
> 
> Ive considered selling it and fixing up the K10, but I still want a play toy. Too many projects I guess..
> 
> Sparky, 024 and a Contra or Lightning?
> 
> 
> What model Jred yall looking for IPl for?



SO close.


----------



## little possum

Stihls :bad_smelly:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I own more orange and red now than anything. Mostly project saws but getting there a little at a time.



Yeh but guys that dress doll's prefer stihl


----------



## roncoinc

little possum said:


> Ive got one for the 510 and 520.. IDK if there are any similarities



No lectric heated handles on them


----------



## little possum

Sorry Ron, Im drawing a blank. All the IPLs I looked at are similar, but doesnt really show heated handle bars, but it would help if I knew which ones had them  Tell Robin to get outta the boat!


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Sparky, where'd you dig up an 090 cylinder?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I wanted to see how the wires connected inside the flywheel.
> 
> worked on plenty small engines that had a generator inside there and wanted to see how they wired it.
> 
> havta get out the Fluke and take some readings,,,got my suspicions and a meter will confirm..



Not a lot to see under the flywheel..just a stator and two wires 1 gray or white....black goes to terminal 1 on switch (front).....gray to term 3 on switch( rear).....one wire from rear handle goes to term 2 (middle)on switch other wire from rear connects to one of the top handle heater wires....the other top handle wire goes to ground... That's it.......


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Ok Robin,,i'm "real" close now..
> 
> will pull flywheel tomorrow and see for sure what i found
> 
> da meter told the story.
> 
> i got's switches will work
> 
> taking the switch apart will confirm it is an on/off/on .
> 
> even sez on side of saw ,, 1 0 2 ,, one zero two ,, first gear,,, off ,, second gear.. or,, low ,, off ,, hi..
> owners manual should say ??



Yep that's how it is.......when you first start cutting or are cutting and setting the saw down a lot to move brush etc....be in #2....but if you are bucking in a pile and running the saw hard have to drop back to #1 as 2 gets gets to hot......faster you turn the saw the more "juice" it makes for the heaters.....I really enjoyed using mine last winter....


----------



## IEL

Spent the day doing yard work.
Tomorrow I am heading to the next town over to try my luck at finding an apw (air pressurized water) can at the extinguisher shop..... Let's hope they have used ones.....
They are not worth it new.... I would rather get another co2 at that cost.....
Wish me luck.


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Sparky, where'd you dig up an 090 cylinder?



I found it in Virginia.....

Do you not check your PM's?

Its OK, I found what I was looking for. Be on the look out for an 088 sized box.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep that's how it is.......when you first start cutting or are cutting and setting the saw down a lot to move brush etc....be in #2....but if you are bucking in a pile and running the saw hard have to drop back to #1 as 2 gets gets to hot......faster you turn the saw the more "juice" it makes for the heaters.....I really enjoyed using mine last winter....



I got 2 of them heated handle Red saws !


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Spent the day doing yard work.
> Tomorrow I am heading to the next town over to try my luck at finding an apw (air pressurized water) can at the extinguisher shop..... Let's hope they have used ones.....
> They are not worth it new.... I would rather get another co2 at that cost.....
> Wish me luck.



I got one of them ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Please help, my daughter has me dressing her baby dolls on a "camping trip". I am feeling any trace of manliness going away.



I have it from a good source that a "manliness" boost will be on your way soon.......

And will repell Ron quicker than a Well Done steak.


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> I found it in Virginia.....
> 
> Do you not check your PM's?
> 
> Its OK, I found what I was looking for. Be on the look out for an 088 sized box.



Nice, I've been on my phone checking in. It doesn't show the pms like the puter does. I'll try to get into them right now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Yeh but guys that dress doll's prefer stihl



Better than Hooskie owners dressing LIKE dolls. 

And they are Action Figures???

Steam or Boil Lobstas???


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Better than Hooskie owners dressing LIKE dolls.
> 
> And they are Action Figures???
> 
> Steam or Boil Lobstas???



Boil , steam Monk fish. AKA poor mans lobster. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Better than Hooskie owners dressing LIKE dolls.
> 
> And they are Action Figures???
> 
> Steam or Boil Lobstas???



I still think Jerry has a whole secret shed that is filled with lovingly restored Hooskies that he runs by the light of the winter and summer solstice moon.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> I have it from a good source that a "manliness" boost will be on your way soon.......
> 
> And will repell Ron quicker than a Well Done steak.



Better than Viagra for making things feel bigger than they are I'm told!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> I still think Jerry has a whole secret shed that is filled with lovingly restored Hooskies that he runs by the light of the winter and summer solstice moon.



That's messing with fire there....I like an instigator! 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Better than Viagra for making things feel bigger than they are I'm told!



Back breaker ? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's messing with fire there....I like an instigator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Remember: "I don't always run Huskies, but when I do, I run them at 40:1 synthetic"-Jerry Myers, the most interesting Canadian in the world.







I might get sent to banned camp for that.


----------



## tbone75

OL went and picked up the movies we ordered,came home with darn near 100 of them ! LOL Her friend said it was spool cleaning time ? Never heard of most of them , B movies I am guessing ? LOL One sounds good , 44" chest is the title ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Back breaker ? LOL



That's the word on the web. I am looking forward to this project.


----------



## AU_K2500

I have a question.......





...how does this happen?????? I guess the midget used to own a 088. 
View attachment 303594


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Remember: "I don't always run Huskies, but when I do, I run them at 40:1 synthetic"-Jerry Myers, the most interesting Canadian in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might get sent to banned camp for that.



He does have a little extra power now ! :msp_ohmy:

:hmm3grin2orange:

:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> OL went and picked up the movies we ordered,came home with darn near 100 of them ! LOL Her friend said it was spool cleaning time ? Never heard of most of them , B movies I am guessing ? LOL One sounds good , 44" chest is the title ! LOL



Woh there john. We don't need to be hearing about those movies you and the OL watch.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I have a question.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...how does this happen?????? I guess the midget used to own a 088.
> View attachment 303594



Its a Steel thing. otstir:


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> I have a question.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...how does this happen?????? I guess the midget used to own a 088.
> View attachment 303594



I've never seen one busted like that before. I would have to say it must have been a factory defect. Ought to be fun to find!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Woh there john. We don't need to be hearing about those movies you and the OL watch.



Nah the OL is only a 38 " ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> I have a question.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...how does this happen?????? I guess the midget used to own a 088.
> View attachment 303594




I don't know either. 

But I bet it's the reason he wanted to go no further with the project and I got the whole thing for half the price of the piston I needed. 

Guy called it an 084.....


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> I don't know either.
> 
> But I bet it's the reason he wanted to go no further with the project and I got the whole thing for half the price of the piston I needed.
> 
> Guy called it an 084.....



I take it Jacob had that one. Starting to wonder why he doesn't show up any more. Anybody hear from him?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I take it Jacob had that one. Starting to wonder why he doesn't show up any more. Anybody hear from him?



Nope , sure would like to know what happen with him ?

Wondering about Scoot too ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I take it Jacob had that one. Starting to wonder why he doesn't show up any more. Anybody hear from him?



Naaaa. I stopped into a Stihl Dealer on a ride thru the back country and found it.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Nope , sure would like to know what happen with him ?
> 
> Wondering about Scoot too ?



Me too. He hasn't posted since 6/10. Been thinking about giving him a call.


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> Me too. He hasn't posted since 6/10. Been thinking about giving him a call.



You ought to, check up on him.


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> You ought to, check up on him.



I'm off tomorrow so I'll try to give him a call.


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> I'm off tomorrow so I'll try to give him a call.



Hope the lad is okay.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey Rob. How you doing?


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey Rob. How you doing?



Pretty good. Reading and research tonight. 

And you? Tomorrow off for you is good!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Pretty good. Reading and research tonight.
> 
> And you? Tomorrow off for you is good!!



Doing good. Lot's of stuff to do tomorrow. Of course still cruising the CL to see if I can find a deal to make tomm. LOL

Some reading and research here as well. Have the saw I'm working on that's going to be my sons to had to look up a few things on here. I think by tomorrow I'll be able to have it the rest of the way apart. Made a clutch removal socket tonight and got that off but didn't have a puller for the flywheel. Found a few methods on here and will give them a go in the AM. Be able to see what I'll need in parts and get them ordered up or try to scrounge for them. 

Overtime for me. I'm out. Have a good one.


----------



## dancan

It's up time in the Maritimes .


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin ZZzzzzlackerZZZzzz.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> It's up time in the Maritimes .



And head for bed time in Pennsyltucky. 

Enjoy your day Dan..


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Mornin ZZzzzzlackerZZZzzz.......



And what sayest thou oh Robin of Blue Hill.......boil or steam the bugs of the sea?

Is one faster so less room for error?


----------



## little possum

IEL said:


> Spent the day doing yard work.
> Tomorrow I am heading to the next town over to try my luck at finding an apw (air pressurized water) can at the extinguisher shop..... Let's hope they have used ones.....
> They are not worth it new.... I would rather get another co2 at that cost.....
> Wish me luck.


I had inside connections.... But when my buddy worked for a fire appliance place, they had tanks that were scratched or whatever, that got replaced.. They couldnt resale them but they were safety certified and refilled.. May be worth asking about.
I think we have 5-6 in the shop. I used one a while back on a hay baler that caught fire. FD didnt respond all that fast and it wasnt even a 1/2 mile from the house. I had couple gallons of water in buckets and shot it with a co2. Kept it from starting a 3rd fire in the field


----------



## little possum

Fry em Uncy Mongo!


Time to go to work for a while. Probably have nothing to do. I dont like the slow times.


----------



## dancan

Steam .


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Fry em Uncy Mongo!
> 
> 
> Time to go to work for a while. Probably have nothing to do. I dont like the slow times.



That I haven't tried.

Got them drunk on cheap wine. Didn't kick when they hit the water....


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Steam .



I always billed but have gotten a SS steamer and I wanna try it out. 

It is too big for me yet..........such a deal!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> And what sayest thou oh Robin of Blue Hill.......boil or steam the bugs of the sea?
> 
> Is one faster so less room for error?



Either way.....if using seawater I boil.....but it takes longer.... not to cook but to get that much water hot.......if reduced to using tap/well water I usually ad some salt and stream....much quicker to eating never noticed much difference in the finished product.......maybe a little tenderer boiling.......if you have extras they stay warm better in the hot water....also boiling you don't need a covered pot....yrs ago I made a shore cooker out of a SS beer keg cut in half...bolted some handles to the side and good to go....stihl have it kicking around for when we go to the beach party/cookout...but for home I have a fancy propane fired SS cooker/turkey fryer with several baskets including a large seafood basket and SS burner frame...iron burner.....wicked good rig... $79 at Sam's Club....if I had been bright I would have bought two...never seen the same setup again..would like one for camp..


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys, and Dan, I prefer the steam myself.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. Looks like I've got to go back to the grind....wife sure likes the paychecks so do what you've got to.

Hopefully tonight J can start putting the shop back in order to get back to some saws! 




Jimmy


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ladies. 

Last time I had this much time off I was getting married. Sure is weird going back to work after 4 days off. Got a lot done on the house, very productive long weekend. 

I get to wave goodbye to a pant load of cash today. Writing two checks. One for the propane tank fill. The other for the lease termination. Least its done. And were in the house!


----------



## roncoinc

Yawn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................................. scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scritch................................scatch.....................

mmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....................... dark roast expresso........................


----------



## roncoinc

I see Schoot down there !!!!!!!!!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
I can't think of anything else to say.. :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Morning guys.
> I can't think of anything else to say.. :msp_sad:



How many of those 18 saws in your sig can you put fuel and oil in,start right up and go cut wood ?


----------



## roncoinc

bacon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IEL

Either 7 or 8 are ready. One or two more might run, I just haven't tried any others yet. I have my 4 saw running team, the rest I just restore and start for fun. All but 4 are from the 1950s- early 1970s...
I used to have one or two more runners, but they are torn down for a new paint job.
In fairness, I did get 6 project saws last month.... LOL


----------



## tbone75

Super Slug checking in.

Watched a few movies last night with the OL . One new one out was really stupid ! The Employer , had a couple bigger named actors in it , thought it may be good. NOT ! LOL I should look them up before I buy them ! LOL I see a title that looks good , and go fer it. LOL
Couple others I don't member the names of already ? LOL 
Don't watch much TV , but I do like movies. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just so JimBob don't get over excited , none of the movies are rated over " R " . LOL No X movies . LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just so JimBob don't get over excited , none of the movies are rated over " R " . LOL No X movies . LOL



I am limited to the National Geographic channel for that stuff.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I am limited to the National Geographic channel for that stuff.



That is really sad ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Took the midget cat for a walk . The humidity is unreal out there ! Won't be outside much today !

Rained like a beach last night , sun is shining now ! Chance of storms all week again . :msp_razz:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Just got going, delivered some camp wood to the neighbors down below and got drenched coming back. Suns going to pop out again soon. Guess I'll let the water drain off and dry up a bit before I go over to the other neighbors and noodle some of the bigger rounds into splitable pieces. Darn, guess I'll have to work on saws:wink2:


----------



## IEL

Just called the fire supply place the next town over. They have rebuilt 10# & 15# co2 units in stock. Im just getting another co2, and using a bucket or hose for cooling hot metal or putting out the lawn. Once they call me back with the price, I will be riding a 12 mile round trip on a bicycle in a heat wave.... With an extinguisher ratchet strapped on the back.... I refuse to use dry powder in the shop... The mess would be almost as bad for my tools as the fire.....


Plus if your really thirsty in a heat wave, they can cool a warm six pack to ice cold in 10 seconds. Might not be worth the $20 recharge... LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Best way to test a coil off the saw? Checked the stop switch and it's working. Just looking to see what range the resistance or impedance should be in for a good coil.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Just got going, delivered some camp wood to the neighbors down below and got drenched coming back. Suns going to pop out again soon. Guess I'll let the water drain off and dry up a bit before I go over to the other neighbors and noodle some of the bigger rounds into splitable pieces. Darn, guess I'll have to work on saws:wink2:



Why you have to noodle if you have a splitter ??

bring splitter over there and roll them over to it,,stand them up on the base and split !!


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Best way to test a coil off the saw? Checked the stop switch and it's working. Just looking to see what range the resistance or impedance should be in for a good coil.



Aint any really good way to check a coil.
if you had a good one of excact same could compare restisance reading but that dont account for physical breakdown if the insulation and such.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Best way to test a coil off the saw? Checked the stop switch and it's working. Just looking to see what range the resistance or impedance should be in for a good coil.



No idea how to test a coil , other than checking for spark. Or they quit when the get hot. 

Someone may know ? Would like to know if it can be done myself !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Why you have to noodle if you have a splitter ??
> 
> bring splitter over there and roll them over to it,,stand them up on the base and split !!



That is the easy way ! Unless ya can't get the splitter to the wood. I took my FILs splitter right into the woods,hooked it up on the back of a mower or my 4 wheeler. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got my CBN grinder wheels today ! My new grinder will be here later today ! Sure hope there worth the money ? LOL

May have to go dull a chain to try them out ? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> No idea how to test a coil , other than checking for spark. Or they quit when the get hot.
> 
> Someone may know ? Would like to know if it can be done myself !



I always checked them with an ohm meter, I stopped when a couple of them tested ok but didn't work.


----------



## tbone75

Didn't need this grinder , got 2 already. LOL But couldn't pass up a new Oregon 511AX for 153.00 shipped ! LOL Now one will be just for rakers. LOL

Just got to find a spot for it ? 

Idea ! Bolt it to a board so I can clamp it in my vice when I need it ! Don't do rakers that often.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I always checked them with an ohm meter, I stopped when a couple of them tested ok but didn't work.



Now I member you saying that a while back !

Cotton candy !


----------



## tbone75

These CBN wheels came with cleaning sticks , also says to flip them every 25 - 30 chains.

Mongo was going to send me a cleaning stick , but I gots 2 now ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Here the Husky I need.... Cream Sickle camp doesn't have anything g for this saw. Sparky your 350 aint got anything for this....diamond blade or not. 

















He said it pulls a 42" real well....

Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

I should get one of my chop saws put together ! Got a little Kita 6400,Partner 750 & Stihl TS700. LOL Let my Nephew have my Partner 650 after I finished it ?? Even have a nice diamond blade for one of them. 
Just haven't needed one yet ? LOL
The Kita may get a BB kit ? I have a good 6400 top end for it , but ? LOL



So many projects , and so big a SLUG ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go play with my grinders , get the bench ready for the new one !

I am sure I have some dull chains , only got a couple hundered hanging on the wall. LOL

And there not sorted very well ! Nother project that needs doing !


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Why you have to noodle if you have a splitter ??
> 
> bring splitter over there and roll them over to it,,stand them up on the base and split !!



Vertical is great unless your on a 40 degree hill. Also some of the rounds are in 1/2. Noodling to carry able pieces is the best for here. Ones easy enough to roll to the splitter will be. Prefer to split horizontally. I can go much faster. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Morning guys, and Dan, I prefer the steam myself.



I'm not quite sure what you're trying to say ......



Jimmy in NC said:


> Here the Husky I need.... Cream Sickle camp doesn't have anything g for this saw. Sparky your 350 aint got anything for this....diamond blade or not.
> .......
> He said it pulls a 42" real well....
> 
> Jimmy



Nice rig , about the best Husquee that you can get if it's anything like my buddies Husquee lawn stripper .
Awesome Swede machine , Honda powered and built in the US , nice stickers , betchya they had as hard a time comming up with that sticker as some ..............Bah Hahahahahahahahahahahahahah Ha!


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Vertical is great unless your on a 40 degree hill. Also some of the rounds are in 1/2. Noodling to carry able pieces is the best for here. Ones easy enough to roll to the splitter will be. Prefer to split horizontally. I can go much faster.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



40 deg hill ?? otta roll down that pretty easy..lessn it's UP hill !! LOL !

impossible to split horiz faster than vert !! twice as much work and all that lifting ! you will find out when you get older  wood has to COME from the ground and go back there,vert always on ground..
vert you dont have to lift any piece at all...roll and push 

it WILL give that yougn some muscles tho


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin , project saw for ya , cheep , cheep cheep .


----------



## Cantdog

Two?????????


----------



## roncoinc

Jred handlebar heater switch update.........

just as i thot,,the switch is a single pole double throw center off switch..












original switch on top,replacement on bottom 
the stem needs to be cut and rounded,,tomorrow..
found PLENTY of room to mount and tighten from secondary nut inside to keep front flush and stock looking..
with a very slight crimp the wire end fit perfect...










I mounted it in a piece of cardboard to show how it looks with the factory nut.
if you look close you can see a nut with rounded corners sits INSIDE the stock nut,,thats the reason to tighten secondary nut from inside the saw.
for an unavailable switch this will work and should pass a casual scrutiny once the stem is cut and rounded..










switch is made in USA and rated 6 amps @ 120vac..
i cant see that little generator putting out more than that.
would like to know specs on those electrics tho.

gave Robin a couple of them switches,,cant see why they wont work.

took some reading off the windings that supply the lecticity,,two wires to the switch.
decided not to pull flywheel after dissecting the switch.
of course i found more resistance in one lead over the other,,makes sense when there is a hi and lo setting..
seems what they did was split the stator in uneven segments and each lead tap's off one or the other..
UNLESS,,,the hi wire splits inside and connects both winding s ?? on the lo setting that would isolate each winding.
OR they could use an isolation diode to connect hi to both to seperate the lo side ??
OR,,,,,, durn i WOULD like to see thier schem for that !! 

99 cent fix,,i think ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jred handlebar heater switch update.........
> 
> just as i thot,,the switch is a single pole double throw center off switch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> original switch on top,replacement on bottom
> the stem needs to be cut and rounded,,tomorrow..
> found PLENTY of room to mount and tighten from secondary nut inside to keep front flush and stock looking..
> with a very slight crimp the wire end fit perfect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted it in a piece of cardboard to show how it looks with the factory nut.
> if you look close you can see a nut with rounded corners sits INSIDE the stock nut,,thats the reason to tighten secondary nut from inside the saw.
> for an unavailable switch this will work and should pass a casual scrutiny once the stem is cut and rounded..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switch is made in USA and rated 6 amps @ 120vac..
> i cant see that little generator putting out more than that.
> would like to know specs on those electrics tho.
> 
> gave Robin a couple of them switches,,cant see why they wont work.
> 
> took some reading off the windings that supply the lecticity,,two wires to the switch.
> decided not to pull flywheel after dissecting the switch.
> of course i found more resistance in one lead over the other,,makes sense when there is a hi and lo setting..
> seems what they did was split the stator in uneven segments and each lead tap's off one or the other..
> UNLESS,,,the hi wire splits inside and connects both winding s ?? on the lo setting that would isolate each winding.
> OR they could use an isolation diode to connect hi to both to seperate the lo side ??
> OR,,,,,, durn i WOULD like to see thier schem for that !!
> 
> 99 cent fix,,i think ??



Not to long ago I was looking for a switch for mine. Robin fixed me up with a real one ! NEW ! But far as I can find,there is no more to be had anywhere I can find.
I have 2 of them saws,so nice to know if something else can be made to work !!


----------



## tbone75

OL is very happy with me ! 


She said Ron would want to see it ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

:sick:


tbone75 said:


> OL is very happy with me !
> 
> 
> She said Ron would want to see it ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OL is very happy with me !
> 
> 
> She said Ron would want to see it ! :msp_rolleyes:





:what:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> :what:



She thought you would want one of them too !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> She thought you would want one of them too !



The spot where I take a dump flushes ...


----------



## tbone75

This new switch I have is missing the metal cover on the stem. Always thought they were solid metal ? This one is just plastic ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The spot where I take a dump flushes ...



Thought you did that on the pile of steels out back ?


----------



## tbone75

I got yelled at , I called it a flat head squeeler .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Two?????????



The other is a fine little high performance EEcoos LOL



tbone75 said:


> OL is very happy with me !
> 
> 
> She said Ron would want to see it ! :msp_rolleyes:



Oh , I thought that was team Subaru .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The other is a fine little high performance EEcoos LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh , I thought that was team Subaru .



Close nuff !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This new switch I have is missing the metal cover on the stem. Always thought they were solid metal ? This one is just plastic ?



I pulled the stem out just for you 








maybe you got an AM one ??


----------



## tbone75

Hey DanCan't , got me a new knife sharpening kit ! Diamond job ! These work real nice !

Got a great deal on flea bay , half price !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I pulled the stem out just for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you got an AM one ??



Nope , OEM switch ?

Think I can change that stem,without hurting the switch ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> 40 deg hill ?? otta roll down that pretty easy..lessn it's UP hill !! LOL !
> 
> impossible to split horiz faster than vert !! twice as much work and all that lifting ! you will find out when you get older  wood has to COME from the ground and go back there,vert always on ground..
> vert you dont have to lift any piece at all...roll and push
> 
> it WILL give that yougn some muscles tho



Oh I can appreciate what you're saying. Sometime vertical is easier for me to. Manageable pieces go up to the splitter, split, tossed in the truck, driven over to the stack and stacked. Nothing below waist/chest height once it hits the splitter.

P.S.

I pick things up, and put them down.:lifter:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Hey DanCan't , got me a new knife sharpening kit ! Diamond job ! These work real nice !
> 
> Got a great deal on flea bay , half price !



I kinda have one of those , got it 15yrs but no diamond stone .
I lent it to one of the BILs and got the 2 piece clamp back in 3 pieces , need any parts LOL
I free hand all my stuff and usually convex or put a micro convex on my working knives , I use ceramic V sticks on the kitchen stuff .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nope , OEM switch ?
> 
> Think I can change that stem,without hurting the switch ?



nope ,, caint do it...

rivits hold switch together.


----------



## dancan

John , get the triangular shaped stone and you'll be able to touch up some of the serrated blades .


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Oh I can appreciate what you're saying. Sometime vertical is easier for me to. Manageable pieces go up to the splitter, split, tossed in the truck, driven over to the stack and stacked. Nothing below waist/chest height once it hits the splitter.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> I pick things up, and put them down.:lifter:



Keep John's number,,,he will be able to give you back tip's when you need them 

i "hope" you never need them..


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I kinda have one of those , got it 15yrs but no diamond stone .
> I lent it to one of the BILs and got the 2 piece clamp back in 3 pieces , need any parts LOL
> I free hand all my stuff and usually convex or put a micro convex on my working knives , I use ceramic V sticks on the kitchen stuff .



I use a belt sander,,,the exposed wheel works fine


----------



## jimdad07

Evening guys, and Dan.............


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I kinda have one of those , got it 15yrs but no diamond stone .
> I lent it to one of the BILs and got the 2 piece clamp back in 3 pieces , need any parts LOL
> I free hand all my stuff and usually convex or put a micro convex on my working knives , I use ceramic V sticks on the kitchen stuff .



I use to do that , this is way faster and easier !

Got that v-stone too.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> evening guys, and dan.............





slam !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> Evening guys, and Dan.............



Soooo....i had a box in my trunk that didnt make it to the Post Office today. Will be in the mail tomorrow. Sorry.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Got my new grinder bolted down. Only thing I see better about it , the chain clamp parts are a lot nicer ! Not much different other than that. Sounds like it may have a little more power ? Motor looks a bit bigger than the NT one. No sharpening yet.


----------



## IEL

Well I got to the extinguisher shop this morning. I picked up a refurbished general 10# co2. Heavy little sucker, 8# more than my other 10#... Must be a really heavy tank. The guy gave me a great deal. He said if I payed cash he would knock $15 off and not charge me tax. With out 12% tax, that was a lot easier on my wallet....
Lets hope I wont need to use it... Turns out my other one is due for hydro test... I havent used it, and it hasnt lost any pressure, so I will just leave it until it does get used. Another $30 I dont need to spend...

I spent the rest of the day doing some cleaning. Cleaning the kitchen, cleaning the bathroom, and cleaning the brown mess out of the dog cage.. It seems the pepto bismol didnt work today....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Soooo....i had a box in my trunk that didnt make it to the Post Office today. Will be in the mail tomorrow. Sorry.:msp_thumbdn:



Just send it my way.


----------



## dancan

OK youse smart Alexes , I'm ready , I just got primed , I went to the fridge and didn't like the way the lemon looked at me , so it got forked , the ice was a little snarkey over the whole ordeal so I poured a solution of acetic acid and some more hot ginger liquid to let it know who was boss then threw ethonol out of the circus seal bottle on it so it would really sting , anyone else want a go !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> OK youse smart Alexes , I'm ready , I just got primed , I went to the fridge and didn't like the way the lemon looked at me , so it got forked , the ice was a little snarkey over the whole ordeal so I poured a solution of acetic acid and some more hot ginger liquid to let it know who was boss then threw ethonol out of the circus seal bottle on it so it would really sting , anyone else want a go !



WOW man !!

iffn you can get THAT meen ah aint sayin NUTTIN !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> OK youse smart Alexes , I'm ready , I just got primed , I went to the fridge and didn't like the way the lemon looked at me , so it got forked , the ice was a little snarkey over the whole ordeal so I poured a solution of acetic acid and some more hot ginger liquid to let it know who was boss then threw ethonol out of the circus seal bottle on it so it would really sting , anyone else want a go !



They charge 12% tax on everything up there ? 7% down here .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> They charge 12% tax on everything up there ? 7% down here .



% 0 , in paradise here..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WOW man !!
> 
> iffn you can get THAT meen ah aint sayin NUTTIN !



Told ya hes EVIL ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> % 0 , in paradise here..



Yep , they just get it another way up there !


----------



## dancan

Each province is different , 15% here on most things 




I'm not mad at the lemon any more


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Each province is different , 15% here on most things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not mad at the lemon any more



15 % SUCKS ! LOL

Part of the health care ?


----------



## dancan

I've paid in for quite a while , I've gotten a fair chunk of it back over the last year and a bit and I'm sure gonna try to even the slate , even if I have to go see my doc just because LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep , they just get it another way up there !



Yup,,from the tourista's ..
no income tax either


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Evening guys, and Dan.............



Sure is nice to get an honorable mention from this fine member ..............Unlike some .


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Keep John's number,,,he will be able to give you back tip's when you need them
> 
> i "hope" you never need them..



You and me both. Had a back muscle spasm once and that was enough for me. I try to lift with legs, stand correctly and all that.


----------



## dancan

Daum , the ice is all alone ......


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Daum , the ice is all alone ......



Not good!


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , how was the island hop ?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not good!



It's good now LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , how was the island hop ?



Had a real good day out there, got lots done, all grass mowed. Cut lots of small stuff with your clearing saw,harness worked great. Cleared 6-7 more new tenting spots. No trees down so I will wait til just before the real Roast before cutting up standing dead stuff for bonfire wood. Had 2 divers bring gear and collected us some edibles, boiled of course.


----------



## roncoinc

Any body want a tablet ??
had it on CL over a week now and i keep getting stupid offers.

before i just about give it away to some CL troll i would rather just give it away !!
battery is dead,,need to have it plugged in to use it...makes a great E-reader or ?? has a bunch of books on it..
comes with power supply..
saw parts or shipping cost ??
speak up,,will pull a name out of a hat


----------



## tbone75

Looking at power washers. Got a letric one,it sucks. LOL
Looking at a 3000 psi honda motor one for 250.00 ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Jred handlebar heater switch update.........
> 
> just as i thot,,the switch is a single pole double throw center off switch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> original switch on top,replacement on bottom
> the stem needs to be cut and rounded,,tomorrow..
> found PLENTY of room to mount and tighten from secondary nut inside to keep front flush and stock looking..
> with a very slight crimp the wire end fit perfect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted it in a piece of cardboard to show how it looks with the factory nut.
> if you look close you can see a nut with rounded corners sits INSIDE the stock nut,,thats the reason to tighten secondary nut from inside the saw.
> for an unavailable switch this will work and should pass a casual scrutiny once the stem is cut and rounded..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switch is made in USA and rated 6 amps @ 120vac..
> i cant see that little generator putting out more than that.
> would like to know specs on those electrics tho.
> 
> gave Robin a couple of them switches,,cant see why they wont work.
> 
> took some reading off the windings that supply the lecticity,,two wires to the switch.
> decided not to pull flywheel after dissecting the switch.
> of course i found more resistance in one lead over the other,,makes sense when there is a hi and lo setting..
> seems what they did was split the stator in uneven segments and each lead tap's off one or the other..
> UNLESS,,,the hi wire splits inside and connects both winding s ?? on the lo setting that would isolate each winding.
> OR they could use an isolation diode to connect hi to both to seperate the lo side ??
> OR,,,,,, durn i WOULD like to see thier schem for that !!
> 
> 99 cent fix,,i think ??



Yep stihl have that switch.......you gave me that with the 451EV...I thought they were two speed also....but on further investigation those are just an on off switch so it was not what I needed......picked a NOS one up from the same guy that John got his NOS two speed from.....I got one too, for my 521E....Hope this one works out for you....does the saw run??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Any body want a tablet ??
> had it on CL over a week now and i keep getting stupid offers.
> 
> before i just about give it away to some CL troll i would rather just give it away !!
> battery is dead,,need to have it plugged in to use it...makes a great E-reader or ?? has a bunch of books on it..
> comes with power supply..
> saw parts or shipping cost ??
> speak up,,will pull a name out of a hat



What does one do with one of these said E-Readers? Just books or it looks like a Google search bar up there... I dunno nothing about 'dem tings! Magnetos and lapping valves.. I've got!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> What does one do with one of these said E-Readers? Just books or it looks like a Google search bar up there... I dunno nothing about 'dem tings! Magnetos and lapping valves.. I've got!



Bout the same as a puter I think ? Ron can tell ya better !

Mom has one she uses all the time for all kinds of stuff.


----------



## IEL

I use my blackberry tablet for everything. It can do everything a desktop computer can, but it also has a camera, and a touch screen, and can be used anywhere. I never use the desktop, this tablet and the smartazz phone do everything. It's really nice being able carry my computer into the shop,take a picture with it,and post it within a minute.


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Soooo....i had a box in my trunk that didnt make it to the Post Office today. Will be in the mail tomorrow. Sorry.:msp_thumbdn:



It's all good, my wife tells me that there are more important things in life than saws..of course I'm getting splinters in my azz pining away for an 088 carcass to putter with.......


----------



## jimdad07

Put up the new wall dividing the kids on huge bedroom into two. Have to redo some wiring and then move a window and I'll rock the walls and let sit until Mary gets tired of looking at it and then spackles it herself.


----------



## tbone75

I would like a tablet , but can't get on the web with it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would like a tablet , but can't get on the web with it.



Sorry ,John.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright slackers....I'm down for the night. 




Jimmy


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Sure is nice to get an honorable mention from this fine member ..............Unlike some .



As honorable as can be, I figure to make my fellow fight thread members feel special, except Jimmy. I just don't quite know what to say about that one. Sparky I'll go easy with, he's too damn big to rile and Jerry beats up bears in John West salmon commercials. I figure I can outrun John and Dan, but I think Ron could think up some pretty creative ways to do a guy in. Robin looks meaner than hell, i can't mess with him. I am what you call a self preservationist, I bleed too easy so I have to go for targets I feel to be easy. So to Jimmy, John, and Dan.....neener neener neener.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright slackers....I'm down for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Nite Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> As honorable as can be, I figure to make my fellow fight thread members feel special, except Jimmy. I just don't quite know what to say about that one. Sparky I'll go easy with, he's too damn big to rile and Jerry beats up bears in John West salmon commercials. I figure I can outrun John and Dan, but I think Ron could think up some pretty creative ways to do a guy in. Robin looks meaner than hell, i can't mess with him. I am what you call a self preservationist, I bleed too easy so I have to go for targets I feel to be easy. So to Jimmy, John, and Dan.....neener neener neener.



Slugs have to be real creative ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Slugs have to be real creative ! LOL



Point taken...so to Jimmy and Dan: I know what you are but what am I?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Point taken...so to Jimmy and Dan: I know what you are but what am I?



Punky Bruster ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Punky Bruster ! :msp_w00t:



No idea how that popped into my head ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> As honorable as can be, I figure to make my fellow fight thread members feel special, except Jimmy. I just don't quite know what to say about that one. Sparky I'll go easy with, he's too damn big to rile and Jerry beats up bears in John West salmon commercials. I figure I can outrun John and Dan, but I think Ron could think up some pretty creative ways to do a guy in. Robin looks meaner than hell, i can't mess with him. I am what you call a self preservationist, I bleed too easy so I have to go for targets I feel to be easy. So to Jimmy, John, and Dan.....neener neener neener.



Hmmmmm, didn`t beat this guy up but he skeered the bejuzes outa me,


----------



## IEL

I'm heading in a bit early, long day at the museum tomorrow.
Anyways, night guys. Slacker signing off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

These guys were at a better/safer distance,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hmmmmm, didn`t beat this guy up but he skeered the bejuzes outa me,



Way to close !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Way to close !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_scared:



Yep,...I could smell its breath.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...I could smell its breath.....LOL



I would be packing something real big up there ! LOL That would have been a rug ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would be packing something real big up there ! LOL That would have been a rug ! LOL



They are not known to be real aggressive when they are on the fish, just don`t get too close or between them and their desired location.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are not known to be real aggressive when they are on the fish, just don`t get too close or between them and their desired location.....LOL



I will just stay way back and watch ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will just stay way back and watch ! LOL



That`s the best policy, a couple hundred feet or so.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

Zlackairzzzzzzz


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Zlackairzzzzzzz



The Slug aint ZZZZzzzzzlackin , wish I was ! 

Raining so hard I woke up ! Plus the thunder and lightening ! 

Going back to bed , hoping to sleep ?


----------



## dancan

Time to get a goin over here , ZZZzzzZZZzzz time is all over you ZZZzzzZZZzzzZlackerz .............and Jim .


----------



## Cantdog

UmmmHummm........Gotts two FEDEX shipments coming today...one is all the brake stuff for the Swedish Brick..4 Meyle rotors, 4 genuine Volvo pad sets, 4 hardware sets (all shims, anti rattle clips and all bolts)...4 ebrake shoes...2 ebrake hardware sets and one rear brake hose...$247 delivered.....I'm really liking this place to do business with...prices good....I placed this order at 5 AM yesterday....be here today....free shipping...all good quality euro stuff...not China junk...second order I have placed with them here the next day.....

The other package will, perhaps, be of more interest to you saw geeks........They FINALLY shipped my new USC.....made in America.......they made it after I ordered it and paid for it...LOL!! Will try to get some pics of it up tonight....hope it's as good as it cost!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,the 521E fires with mix down the carb.
took carb out to rebuild.
should be a runner.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> As honorable as can be, I figure to make my fellow fight thread members feel special, except Jimmy. I just don't quite know what to say about that one. Sparky I'll go easy with, he's too damn big to rile and Jerry beats up bears in John West salmon commercials. I figure I can outrun John and Dan, but I think Ron could think up some pretty creative ways to do a guy in. Robin looks meaner than hell, i can't mess with him. I am what you call a self preservationist, I bleed too easy so I have to go for targets I feel to be easy. So to Jimmy, John, and Dan.....neener neener neener.




I'm rubber and you're glue! Wait until a man is gone to bed to start it huh!






jimdad07 said:


> Point taken...so to Jimmy and Dan: I know what you are but what am I?




Ummmm......



Jimmy


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,the 521E fires with mix down the carb.
> took carb out to rebuild.
> should be a runner.



Nice 49cc saws...same exact thing as a 52/52E but with a very special/different/harder to come by ign system..and of course heated handles.....they are a tad heavier than a 52/52E...


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> As honorable as can be, I figure to make my fellow fight thread members feel special, except Jimmy. I just don't quite know what to say about that one. Sparky I'll go easy with, he's too damn big to rile and Jerry beats up bears in John West salmon commercials. I figure I can outrun John and Dan, but I think Ron could think up some pretty creative ways to do a guy in. Robin looks meaner than hell, i can't mess with him. I am what you call a self preservationist, I bleed too easy so I have to go for targets I feel to be easy. So to Jimmy, John, and Dan.....neener neener neener.



That's mighty white of you.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Water never sits here for more than a few hours....been sitting for over a week right now due to the amount of rain. If it makes it another week I am thinking a new pet Gator needs to be installed. 




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

John,,got your PM,,going to wait and see..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> UmmmHummm........Gotts two FEDEX shipments coming today...one is all the brake stuff for the Swedish Brick..4 Meyle rotors, 4 genuine Volvo pad sets, 4 hardware sets (all shims, anti rattle clips and all bolts)...4 ebrake shoes...2 ebrake hardware sets and one rear brake hose...$247 delivered.....I'm really liking this place to do business with...prices good....I placed this order at 5 AM yesterday....be here today....free shipping...all good quality euro stuff...not China junk...second order I have placed with them here the next day.....
> 
> The other package will, perhaps, be of more interest to you saw geeks........They FINALLY shipped my new USC.....made in America.......they made it after I ordered it and paid for it...LOL!! Will try to get some pics of it up tonight....hope it's as good as it cost!!!!



Got to like the prices on those car parts, one set for a Chev Impala would cost that much up here and you would have to drive to pick them up.
Speaking of USC`s,.I ran the Contra carb through the USC 5 cycles and it came out nearly shiney, lots of sluffed off corrosion came off the outside and likely the inside of that carb. It at least looks real clean now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> John,,got your PM,,going to wait and see..



Don`t send John another saw, specially another Red n black one......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Water never sits here for more than a few hours....been sitting for over a week right now due to the amount of rain. If it makes it another week I am thinking a new pet Gator needs to be installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Nice turtle hole!


----------



## roncoinc

Benn playin with that old tablet.
7 in screen small for web but bigger than a phone !! 








put some ipl's on a usb drive and that works well.
going to see if i can run media cat from a usb drive.
can put individual ipl's on it anyway,,.
be better in the shop than a laptop that may get broken 
seeing nobody wants it i will play with it


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Nice thing about spending the day at the museum is the coffee maker is always on. The bad part is they only have coffee mate, and folgers. Not too bad really, it is better than the $3 a small cup coffee on the ferry, and far better than Tim Hortons... I have no idea how my fellow nadians can drink that crap... I think Tims is the second worst coffee I have ever had..

I have a little stihl to fix tomorrow. I think it's an 015, but the tag is missing. It needs a gasket, the bar oil leaks into the gas tank. Permatex aircraft sealant or cut a new one? Looks like a nice little saw, real easy to handle with one hand.


----------



## little possum

Whoops, guess I should call Time a bit earlier tonight. Not that I missed anything at work


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...I could smell its breath.....LOL



That's a little close. Good pics though.


----------



## jimdad07

Looks like more rain coming today, we'll see. Need to cut more hay. Can't believe we've only done 15 bales so far. We were done by this time last year.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice turtle hole!



Turtles are all messed up around here. Sliders and Snapping have been getting smashed by cars as they look for dry ground!



roncoinc said:


> Benn playin with that old tablet.
> 7 in screen small for web but bigger than a phone !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put some ipl's on a usb drive and that works well.
> going to see if i can run media cat from a usb drive.
> can put individual ipl's on it anyway,,.
> be better in the shop than a laptop that may get broken
> seeing nobody wants it i will play with it



I didn't realize those little things did all of that. I'm old fashioned.. I like printed paper sheets... ohh yeah.. need a printer at the house. Hard to spend the money when the office has all of this toner and paper here.... :jester:


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Turtles are all messed up around here. Sliders and Snapping have been getting smashed by cars as they look for dry ground!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize those little things did all of that. I'm old fashioned.. I like printed paper sheets... ohh yeah.. need a printer at the house. Hard to spend the money when the office has all of this toner and paper here.... :jester:



You feel good about that?

















I know I would.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> You feel good about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I would.




Yes I do. Keeps the clutter down in the office at home!



Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Any thoughts where I can find a micro switch like this one? I keep drawing blanks or China and order 5000. 

Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

The arm is broken in the third picture. The writing is what is cast into the switch housing. 

This switch goes into a portable room A/C I'm putting in the shop and is the high level warning for the condesate cup. 

Searching for Everstar A/C parts keeps bringing up dead ends... :confused2:

For now I've got it working and if it over flows in the shop it's no big deal.. but would be nice if it worked proper.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> The arm is broken in the third picture. The writing is what is cast into the switch housing.
> 
> This switch goes into a portable room A/C I'm putting in the shop and is the high level warning for the condesate cup.
> 
> Searching for Everstar A/C parts keeps bringing up dead ends... :confused2:
> 
> For now I've got it working and if it over flows in the shop it's no big deal.. but would be nice if it worked proper.



Looks like a microwave oven switch..


----------



## tbone75

Got everyone out of the house today ! LOL All to myself ! LOL

Daughter is bringing my grandson over in a hour or so too ! Mom & the OL will both be POed they missed him. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Looks like a microwave oven switch..



Maybe I'll hit some local appliance supply houses. I have no idea what the broken part looked like but I'm thinking it looked like this... 






OR


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,got your PM,,going to wait and see..



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t send John another saw, specially another Red n black one......LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Anyone in here want a big box of Plastic Poulan parts? I'll give them away for shipping. Some recoils, carbs, handles, fuel tanks, etc... I don't have room in my shop for them but hate to pitch them into the dumpster. I'll box them up if someone wants to pay the shipping.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Anyone in here want a big box of Plastic Poulan parts? I'll give them away for shipping. Some recoils, carbs, handles, fuel tanks, etc... I don't have room in my shop for them but hate to pitch them into the dumpster. I'll box them up if someone wants to pay the shipping.



Nope , but I do need a coil for a 3314 type ! LOL Strato Poolin , got the older type , they don't fit.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Nope , but I do need a coil for a 3314 type ! LOL Strato Poolin , got the older type , they don't fit.



I'll dig it out tonight.. but no guarantee what else might jump in the box. You know scored cylinders make great filler material. What if the same box makes it back to your house again... mighty big box for just a little old coil.... :msp_scared::msp_sneaky::msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'll dig it out tonight.. but no guarantee what else might jump in the box. You know scored cylinders make great filler material. What if the same box makes it back to your house again... mighty big box for just a little old coil.... :msp_scared::msp_sneaky::msp_biggrin:



Box war !!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy , its possible I have more junk than you do !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Jimmy , its possible I have more junk than you do !



That's fine... I'm confined to a 16' x 16' shop though. You have two storage trailers at this point that I feel obligated to help you fill. If things go as planned, we'll be moving in 6-7 months so then I can get the hoard up to a new level.. for now I need to down size to make the move easier.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Box war !!



Game ON! 


The worst thing is when boxes show up.. the wife asks questions!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Game ON!
> 
> 
> The worst thing is when boxes show up.. the wife asks questions!!!



This could get real fun !!!! :monkey:


Got yer dog house cleaned out ?


----------



## tbone75

A box a day or every other day showing up for Jimmy ?

Dog house for life ! :hmm3grin2orange:


Try telling her you didn't buy all that chit !


----------



## tbone75

I happen to know another member not far from you , bet he would help me out ! Think I got some big brownie points with him !


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's a little close. Good pics though.



I had no time to adjust the lens for focus cause I had set it for about 20-25', it was supposed to be an sneak up and get a shot of the bear fishing in the river, durn bear didn`t know it was sposed to stay down in the river. First pict was panic shot, second was just me backing away towards the van, door was still open, engine off and key pulled out. Still felt safer once inside the van and the door closed with the window down, couldn`t put it back up til I got the key into the ignition....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had no time to adjust the lens for focus cause I had set it for about 20-25', it was supposed to be an sneak up and get a shot of the bear fishing in the river, durn bear didn`t know it was sposed to stay down in the river. First pict was panic shot, second was just me backing away towards the van, door was still open, engine off and key pulled out. Still felt safer once inside the van and the door closed with the window down, couldn`t put it back up til I got the key into the ignition....LOL



Thought you was smarter than that ? 

I have some good gator pix some where ? The OL had a panic attack when I took the pix ! LOL BIG gator was laying on a river bank in Fla. I got some nice close ups ! I have to admit I was very stupid for doing it ! Them things are way way faster than you think ! 
I got nervous when another one came up beside me ! Stihl in the water .
No I won't do that again ! LOL 
Have to ask the OL to find them pix ? Trouble is there on film , not digital. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I happen to know another member not far from you , bet he would help me out ! Think I got some big brownie points with him !



somebody is gonna have to tip the scales....you and jimmy have both done me some pretty big favors. Whats in it for me?


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> The arm is broken in the third picture. The writing is what is cast into the switch housing.
> 
> This switch goes into a portable room A/C I'm putting in the shop and is the high level warning for the condesate cup.
> 
> Searching for Everstar A/C parts keeps bringing up dead ends... :confused2:
> 
> For now I've got it working and if it over flows in the shop it's no big deal.. but would be nice if it worked proper.



run a hose or piece of tygon out past the window sill....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> somebody is gonna have to tip the scales....you and jimmy have both done me some pretty big favors. Whats in it for me?



Jimmy may have the edge on me , but I gots lots of stuff you like !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thought you was smarter than that ?
> 
> I have some good gator pix some where ? The OL had a panic attack when I took the pix ! LOL BIG gator was laying on a river bank in Fla. I got some nice close ups ! I have to admit I was very stupid for doing it ! Them things are way way faster than you think !
> I got nervous when another one came up beside me ! Stihl in the water .
> No I won't do that again ! LOL
> Have to ask the OL to find them pix ? Trouble is there on film , not digital. LOL



I was still a little bit green on that trip, I had been around the bears for 3-4 days and was getting a little less cautious as they always seemed to be just interested in catching salmon and eating them on the riverbank. This is the first one that brought the fish up top to eat it that I cam upon.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was still a little bit green on that trip, I had been around the bears for 3-4 days and was getting a little less cautious as they always seemed to be just interested in catching salmon and eating them on the riverbank. This is the first one that brought the fish up top to eat it that I cam upon.



I would love to see them like that ! 

From inside the car , running ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Game ON!
> 
> 
> The worst thing is when boxes show up.. the wife asks questions!!!



Mine opened my last one. Grrr. She's lucky I like her. LOL


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

No rain so far today , but it will later they say. Really had nuff of this weather ! So much to do and can't !

Go see my family doc tomorrow,see if he can come up with something else ? Then see the back doc soon ?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Mine opened my last one. Grrr. She's lucky I like her. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



I got it made , she never opens the boxes or even ask.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Since everyone has stock piles... 

Anyone have something for this? Put out the feelers to a few vendors but figured I'd check here also. I know a few of you have seem the project thread with muh kiddo. 

Looking for Cylinder, piston, ring, seals for a G310TS top handle saw. Production date of 6/2000, serial# 0002850, Engine Family TKZ030UB24RA, 30.1CC. Please let me know if you have anything for or can recommend some options for me. Trying to scare up parts for my sons 1st saw but the OEM stuff is more than if I bought him a new low level top handle saw. Any help is appreciated.



Sent on the fly.


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I got it made , she never opens the boxes or even ask.



You my friend are indeed lucky. Good luck at the Dr's also. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> This could get real fun !!!! :monkey:
> 
> 
> Got yer dog house cleaned out ?



Didn't you see the post about getting A/C in the barn? I'm set up to move in!



tbone75 said:


> A box a day or every other day showing up for Jimmy ?
> 
> Dog house for life ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Try telling her you didn't buy all that chit !



Umm... yeah... see here is how it would go.. I just tell her that Sparky had it sent to me as his wife was pissed about all his saws and I know the list of 'to do' she had the other day isn't getting any shorter.... then I just load it up with wifey 101 and have her tell Mrs. Sparky that Grape Ape has been shipping all of this to our house. Sparky = instant in dog house too!! :jester:



AU_K2500 said:


> somebody is gonna have to tip the scales....you and jimmy have both done me some pretty big favors. Whats in it for me?



See above.... opcorn:




AU_K2500 said:


> run a hose or piece of tygon out past the window sill....



This is one that looks a lot like R2D2... sits in the floor. I'm running the hose out the rear wall of the shop into the lean to... ohh wait.. Sparky... you need to come see my shop and stuff. 



tbone75 said:


> I got it made , she never opens the boxes or even ask.



That's one lucky man there.. and she gets him saws at yard sales... almost brings a tear to your eye doesn't it?!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

This is what the unit looks like Sparky!


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Since everyone has stock plies...
> 
> Anyone have something for this? Put out the feelers to a few vendors but figured I'd check here also. I know a few of you have seem the project thread with muh kiddo.
> 
> Looking for Cylinder, piston, ring, seals for a G310TS top handle saw. Production date of 6/2000, serial# 0002850, Engine Family TKZ030UB24RA, 30.1CC. Please let me know if you have anything for or can recommend some options for me. Trying to scare up parts for my sons 1st saw but the OEM stuff is more than if I bought him a new low level top handle saw. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Sorry , never had any of that brand. Hear there good saws.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Have a whacker that showed up here at the office. Same old guy that I'm doing the total rebuild on the JD 55EV on... anyways won't run. Shop clowns put a primer bulb on it, air filter, spark plug, fuel tank grommet yesterday and it wouldn't prime. I flipped the pick up line and return line position and bam it primes. Pull it 6-7 times and it is soo flooded gas comes out the exhaust. Pull the plug and dry her out for 30 mins. Plug in and it fires right up for 30 seconds and dies, bulb empty. This is one of the Zama carbs with the slide valve and no adjustments. 

Most of these push fuel from the bulb to the tank, pulling through the carb. Is this one backwards? When I get it to run it goes until it floods HEAVILY and dies. Stuck needle allowing fuel to flow freely with no metering? I hate they spent ~$40 on Echo parts for the old guy yesterday to do nothing. If I need to throw a kit in it, I will.... but hate to go blindly. I'm thinking the metering diaphragm is stuck open.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> This is what the unit looks like Sparky!




Shelf and a bungie cord. THEN tygon. ;-))


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Shelf and a bungie cord. THEN tygon. ;-))



Lets build a stainless shelf that has break lines forming a drain at one point where we can install a hose barb and then run a garden hose off the bottom to an automatic sump pump where we will then pump the water out to the rain barrel for watering flowers.... 





Seriously... $0.97 plastic bucket from Wally World... hose in bucket... simple, affective, affordable. That or a pile of oil dry.. hose in pile on floor... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Lets build a stainless shelf that has break lines forming a drain at one point where we can install a hose barb and then run a garden hose off the bottom to an automatic sump pump where we will then pump the water out to the rain barrel for watering flowers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously... $0.97 plastic bucket from Wally World... hose in bucket... simple, affective, affordable. That or a pile of oil dry.. hose in pile on floor... :msp_sneaky:



I'll get started on the shelf in stainless. 

Some assembly required.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll get started on the shelf in stainless.
> 
> Some assembly required.



Will you need any dimensions or you think you can wing it?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Will you need any dimensions or you think you can wing it?



Some size fits all


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> This is one that looks a lot like R2D2... sits in the floor. I'm running the hose out the rear wall of the shop into the lean to... ohh wait.. Sparky... you need to come see my shop and stuff.



Very true, I will bring raw meat and saws a plenty.....just say the word.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Very true, I will bring raw meat and saws a plenty.....just say the word.



:time-out: .... saws a plenty.. this is where the problem lies Sparky.... you can't be bringing saws over and making the boss think I'm getting more! :msp_sneaky:

John is working on you already I see......watch it.. I'll get Wood Sharks and Pull On's by the truck load to deliver to your house!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> A box a day or every other day showing up for Jimmy ?
> 
> Dog house for life ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Try telling her you didn't buy all that chit !


I have mine sent to a friend then slowly move it to the shed or basement!! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jimmy in NC said:


> Have a whacker that showed up here at the office. Same old guy that I'm doing the total rebuild on the JD 55EV on... anyways won't run. Shop clowns put a primer bulb on it, air filter, spark plug, fuel tank grommet yesterday and it wouldn't prime. I flipped the pick up line and return line position and bam it primes. Pull it 6-7 times and it is soo flooded gas comes out the exhaust. Pull the plug and dry her out for 30 mins. Plug in and it fires right up for 30 seconds and dies, bulb empty. This is one of the Zama carbs with the slide valve and no adjustments.
> 
> Most of these push fuel from the bulb to the tank, pulling through the carb. Is this one backwards? When I get it to run it goes until it floods HEAVILY and dies. Stuck needle allowing fuel to flow freely with no metering? I hate they spent ~$40 on Echo parts for the old guy yesterday to do nothing. If I need to throw a kit in it, I will.... but hate to go blindly. I'm thinking the metering diaphragm is stuck open.



Thoughts? Sir Slug?


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> :time-out: .... saws a plenty.. this is where the problem lies Sparky.... you can't be bringing saws over and making the boss think I'm getting more! :msp_sneaky:
> 
> John is working on you already I see......watch it.. I'll get Wood Sharks and Pull On's by the truck load to deliver to your house!



Are you on crack? assuming I would give them to you? I was just going to bring them over to run through your test log and then we could drink beer and look and point at them.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> :time-out: .... saws a plenty.. this is where the problem lies Sparky.... you can't be bringing saws over and making the boss think I'm getting more! :msp_sneaky:
> 
> John is working on you already I see......watch it.. I'll get Wood Sharks and Pull On's by the truck load to deliver to your house!



Sparky should have stopped over befor he unpacked the car ......


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy there was probably a float on that switch so it closed a set of contacts when the water got too high. Look up hoshizaki ice machines, you might be able to find you a single pole double throw float switch.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Very true, I will bring raw meat and saws a plenty.....just say the word.



MMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,....................... raw meat .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

No crack....I can't afford it. I know...you just want to run them and I've got some spots picked out for that! No worries there home slice......so what is running right now?




Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Jimmy there was probably a float on that switch so it closed a set of contacts when the water got too high. Look up hoshizaki ice machines, you might be able to find you a single pole double throw float switch.




It has a float in the water cup that would push the roller or end of the switch up and open the circuit. When the float came up it would allow the switch to open. Should have taken pictures while it was apart...



Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jimmy in NC said:


> Have a whacker that showed up here at the office. Same old guy that I'm doing the total rebuild on the JD 55EV on... anyways won't run. Shop clowns put a primer bulb on it, air filter, spark plug, fuel tank grommet yesterday and it wouldn't prime. I flipped the pick up line and return line position and bam it primes. Pull it 6-7 times and it is soo flooded gas comes out the exhaust. Pull the plug and dry her out for 30 mins. Plug in and it fires right up for 30 seconds and dies, bulb empty. This is one of the Zama carbs with the slide valve and no adjustments.
> 
> Most of these push fuel from the bulb to the tank, pulling through the carb. Is this one backwards? When I get it to run it goes until it floods HEAVILY and dies. Stuck needle allowing fuel to flow freely with no metering? I hate they spent ~$40 on Echo parts for the old guy yesterday to do nothing. If I need to throw a kit in it, I will.... but hate to go blindly. I'm thinking the metering diaphragm is stuck open.



Alright...figured it out. You know they won't run with out a fuel pump diaphragm in there? Why do people try to help?




Jimmy


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm , Guard Gators , I like that LOL

John , write this down , Arthrotec (Anti-inflammatory) and ratio-Fentanyl (Time release koton kandy patch) .


Ahem , AHEM , AHEM , who has mediacat .........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Hmmmm , Guard Gators , I like that LOL
> 
> John , write this down , Arthrotec (Anti-inflammatory) and ratio-Fentanyl (Time release koton kandy patch) .
> 
> 
> Ahem , AHEM , AHEM , who has mediacat .........



Don't have it....but Squeals aren't around here for long.




Jimmy


----------



## dancan

I was refering to the Olympic Saw Toss Champion that don't wanna work on them Stihl's .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hmmmm , Guard Gators , I like that LOL
> 
> John , write this down , Arthrotec (Anti-inflammatory) and ratio-Fentanyl (Time release koton kandy patch) .
> 
> 
> Ahem , AHEM , AHEM , who has mediacat .........



Jerry does


----------



## tbone75

No net !!!!!:


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> No crack....I can't afford it. I know...you just want to run them and I've got some spots picked out for that! No worries there home slice......so what is running right now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Super wiz bow
041 bow
Poulan super 68 bow
Husky 480
024 
026
Poulan 306A
Etc
Etc


----------



## roncoinc

Got the 521E finished today.
clean fuel system,rebuild carb,,clean,dress and clean bar,new chain ,,painted muffler,,cleaned,,new plug,,etc....etc...
runs very well.


----------



## dancan

I got a call from my "Dealer" today , wanted to know if I wanted a mower .... I was there in less than 10 minutes LOL
I gots me a nice 22" JD self propelled mower , all I had to do was weld up the linkage that adjusts the wheels  Starts on the first pull and goes faster than I can keep up with LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> No net !!!!!:



Forget to pay the bill ??


----------



## tbone75

Phone out?


----------



## roncoinc

Also heard today from a guy that just got a job at salvage yard,,he picked out some saws and gonna see about getting them for me.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Got the 521E finished today.
> clean fuel system,rebuild carb,,clean,dress and clean bar,new chain ,,painted muffler,,cleaned,,new plug,,etc....etc...
> runs very well.



Super!!....but does it heat?????


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Super!!....but does it heat?????



Can ya tel when it's over 80 out and yer sweatin already ??

how long it take to heat up ??

only ran it a bit to check idle,acceleration,top speed etc..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Can ya tel when it's over 80 out and yer sweatin already ??
> 
> how long it take to heat up ??
> 
> only ran it a bit to check idle,acceleration,top speed etc..



You'll know......but as I said heat varies with rpm....may take a couple minutes...but you'll know....


----------



## roncoinc

Down !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IEL

Good day today. Fixed the fuel system for the pony motor for a 1937 caterpillar D4. The fuel filter was too plugged to let any through. Even after cleaning, it was too slow a flow to work. We figured since it had one other filter and a sediment bowl, we would just fun it without that filter. Worked great.

Then, we got the 1943 caterpillar model 10 motor grader running. That was a job. The pony motor will leak all its oil out within two months, so we had to refill that. Once we got the pony motor running, and let it run for 10-15 minutes to warm the manifold, the diesel wouldn't start... It would blow lots of white smoke rings, but wouldn't start. We had to bleed the injector pump, then it fired right up. Not in the best shape, both doors are too bent to close, and need to be held open or closed with a ratchet strap. The paint is mostly gone, and both the main brakes and the emergency brake are broken. You stop it by pressing the clutch, and slamming the blade into the ground... Anyways, we moved it across the property, and he showed me how to run it. I didn't get the chance to operate it, but he showed me enough that I could manage if I had to.
The rest of the day was spent doing assorted things around the place. I found a real nice husky 2100cd in the oil shed, it turns out the guy who gave me the 7-19 and the canadien gave it to the museum a few years back...  Atleast I will be able to run it a bit, and see how I like the 2100 before buying one. Killed a bunch of wasp nests, fixed an air conditioning unit, and shortened an old dentists chair. I am back there on sunday for the V8 ford club car show and picknick. I will be directing parking the morning, and looking at the cars all afternoon. Over 150 cars there. Everything from model Ts, to 1950 F1 pickups, to vintage ford stock cars. That will be fun.


----------



## dancan

No phone for you either ???


Oooohhhh , the new "Time" , a little early isn't it ?


----------



## dancan

Geoff , you'd best be gettin some pics of that old iron , many will want to see them .


----------



## Cantdog

Well FEDEX showed up at the shop at 8:15 this morning with all my Swedish Brick parts and my new USC....ordered those auto parts at 5:30 yesterday morning....at the shop by 8:15 this morning...from Winsor Conn...gotta love that service....Haven't had time to try the USC yet but got it unpacked and some pics.......looks to be a well made unit.....should do a good job.....it holds 6 liters of solution...


----------



## dancan

Looks like you'll now be able to clean all them old coins from your sporin LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Looks like you'll now be able to clean all them old coins from your sporin LOL



Stop it!!...Those have "patina".....LOL!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Super wiz bow
> 041 bow
> Poulan super 68 bow
> Husky 480
> 024
> 026
> Poulan 306A
> Etc
> Etc




What bare "ETC" saws? Never heard of them....



Jimmy


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> What bare "ETC" saws? Never heard of them....
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Guess you'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## little possum

John I have no emotional ties with them 2 Yankees ^^ I can be had pretty cheap, and enjoy covert work.

Got the 8 bolts milled out of the 35hp Johnson today, then put a payment on new toy. It is a Czech but not a Tatra  Need to get serious and fix some things to pay to fix the rest. hah


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> Geoff , you'd best be gettin some pics of that old iron , many will want to see them .



My phone will be fully charged, and I will take lots of pictures. About 50,000 tons of other cool stuff there that I might grab a few pictures of.


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> John I have no emotional ties with them 2 Yankees ^^ I can be had pretty cheap, and enjoy covert work.
> 
> Got the 8 bolts milled out of the 35hp Johnson today, then put a payment on new toy. It is a Czech but not a Tatra  Need to get serious and fix some things to pay to fix the rest. hah




Woh woh woh I was born and spent 99% of my life further south than#you! You better watch who your calling a Yankee. Them are fighting words.


----------



## little possum

Hahah. Now now little fella, Id hate to make you look like a plant waterer.....haha. 

All I got to offer to cut on is some hickory that I noodle every now and then. Wasnt worth the time to split it when we were sellin firewood. Took too long. Doaty on the outside but hard as bricks inside. Buddies with water stoves dont complain and I use em for bonfires. Yall shoulda been closer back when I didnt have the full time job.


----------



## little possum

And Auntie Dan, what IPL do you need. I have access to quite a few Jred, Husky, Stihl, and a few others.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> John I have no emotional ties with them 2 Yankees ^^ I can be had pretty cheap, and enjoy covert work.
> 
> Got the 8 bolts milled out of the 35hp Johnson today, then put a payment on new toy. It is a Czech but not a Tatra  Need to get serious and fix some things to pay to fix the rest. hah



Remember I grew up not 40 miles from you....Yankee my foot. 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Trying the ol phone ? lol


----------



## jimdad07

Ah heck, I feel I am less Yankee than a couple of you college edumacated southern boys. Truth be told if I didn't like cold weather so much those Blue Ridge mountains you have would be a real nice landscape to look at all the time. Unfortunately it's just too hot south of Pa for me.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Trying the ol phone ? lol



You get used to it. It gets pretty convenient to use.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You get used to it. It gets pretty convenient to use.



No !!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry.


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Night jerry.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> No !!!!!!!



Pansy!!!


----------



## IEL

My mac parts arrived from both Mrbowsaw and Heimannm. I left the mac engine in my room for half an hour, and now my room smells strongly of vintage chainsaw. I kinda like it. I might hang up an old homelite clutch cover to keep the smell around. 
They made hoppes #9 air freshener, why can't they make 50 year old chain saw air freshener? Make it in the shape of a stihl 090 recoil badge. :msp_w00t:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Sorry , never had any of that brand. Hear there good saws.



Thanks for the reply on it. I have a feeling it may have to sit a while waiting for a donor saw. Should I oil down the crank while it sits in my sometimes humid garage or put it in an oily rag. Just wondering.


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> My mac parts arrived from both Mrbowsaw and Heimannm. I left the mac engine in my room for half an hour, and now my room smells strongly of vintage chainsaw. I kinda like it. I might hang up an old homelite clutch cover to keep the smell around.
> They made hoppes #9 air freshener, why can't they make 50 year old chain saw air freshener? Make it in the shape of a stihl 090 recoil badge. :msp_w00t:



Know that feeling. Came in from the gorage smelling like a Mac 10-10A that was my buddys Grandfathers. Put it back together and put some mix down it's carb and gave a few pulls to lube it up and it popped off for me. LOL. Time to test it tomorrow. 

Now my wife, shes not so much on the old saw smell. Be cool if they bottled it, Old Saw...instead of Old Spice.


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZZzzzzzzzlacherZZZZzzzzzzz.....abound.....it would seem......


----------



## dancan

Robin up early playin with the USC cleanin them coins ???


----------



## dancan

Thanks for the IPL offer LP , the mower is is easy enough to figure out even for me LOL
Did you put a down payment on a Czech noise maker ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Thanks for the IPL offer LP , the mower is is easy enough to figure out even for me LOL
> Did you put a down payment on a Czech noise maker ?



Hey Dan. 

Czech as in CZ? ;-))


----------



## little possum

CZ550 in .375H&H... Hope its ok?

Actually got up in time to go to work today. Hope to be there all day. I miss the 40+ hrs a week.


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> CZ550 in .375H&H... Hope its ok?
> 
> Actually got up in time to go to work today. Hope to be there all day. I miss the 40+ hrs a week.



I used to have it's older uncle. Brno ZKK 602. The one with the pop up peep in the receiver. 

A buddy just sent a 550 in 458 Lott to Africa. 

I have the 527. 

The 375 has about the same trajectory as the 06. 

Enjoy.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ladies. 

Its another beautiful day in the neighborhood.


----------



## dancan

I've got some free Starrbucks coffee for anyone that come in for one !


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Thanks for the reply on it. I have a feeling it may have to sit a while waiting for a donor saw. Should I oil down the crank while it sits in my sometimes humid garage or put it in an oily rag. Just wondering.



Why dont you find another saw for him ?
a small one he can handle,maybe one needs only an easy fix ?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> ZZZZZZzzzzzzzlacherZZZZzzzzzzz.....abound.....it would seem......



I dont see any reason to get up before sunrise !!
and only then cause it's so purdy...

Can get started anytime,,,no one pushin.....


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Woh woh woh I was born and spent 99% of my life further south than#you! You better watch who your calling a Yankee. Them are fighting words.





Jimmy in NC said:


> Remember I grew up not 40 miles from you....Yankee my foot.
> Jimmy




I dont understand,,somebody gives ya'all's a fine compliment and you dont realize it


----------



## roncoinc

MMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,......................

to far to drive to get biskits and gravy for breakfast 

been havin a hankerin fer awhile now,,with CHUNKS of sausage aplenty of course !!


----------



## roncoinc

This what i'm talkin about !!


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Ron, that looks really good.


Today I'm cleaning some mac stuff out of my shop so that I can work on that 015. Let's hope that little stihl will play nice today..... I also have to fix my dad's stihl 009. And put my two macs together.. And install the new air filter on my stihl 034. And a few other saws.. I have to many projects right now.


----------



## IEL

Slackers! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Slacken Slug is here ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Phone is working again ! :msp_thumbsup:

Neighbor came over last night,asked if my phone was out. LOL His was too.


----------



## tbone75

Got a problem ! Yesterday it rained 3-4 inches . Some how my roof is leaking some where ? Water ran right into the breaker box !! Power was off for a couple hours from lightning hitting a transformer at my neighbors hose,split the pole even ! LOL
Got on the roof in between showers,can't see anything that could leak ? There is a bathroom vent close to where it leaked , but looks fine ?
I will be back up there today looking ? After my doc appt.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Why dont you find another saw for him ?
> a small one he can handle,maybe one needs only an easy fix ?



This one is small enough for him at 30cc and a good learning either way. If parts don't pop up or there are no good options then we'll part it out and find something else. Don't want the lesson to be to give up at the slightest bit of a problem. The next lesson is in what makes financial sense. New piston, cylinder, ring and seals probably close to $200. Not worth it on this saw. Part it out, take proceeds and make a plan for a saw that would make sense either that needs a minor fix or good used. 

A member has already offers up an option if I can't get what I need for this one and it would be a similar saw. 

Either way its cool to him to be able to take something like this apart. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> This one is small enough for him at 30cc and a good learning either way. If parts don't pop up or there are no good options then we'll part it out and find something else. Don't want the lesson to be to give up at the slightest bit of a problem. The next lesson is in what makes financial sense. New piston, cylinder, ring and seals probably close to $200. Not worth it on this saw. Part it out, take proceeds and make a plan for a saw that would make sense either that needs a minor fix or good used.
> 
> A member has already offers up an option if I can't get what I need for this one and it would be a similar saw.
> 
> Either way its cool to him to be able to take something like this apart.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



I was going to say,,i'm sure i could come up with a mini mac that wouldnt need much 

teach him paitience for sure !!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Got a problem ! Yesterday it rained 3-4 inches . Some how my roof is leaking some where ? Water ran right into the breaker box !! Power was off for a couple hours from lightning hitting a transformer at my neighbors hose,split the pole even ! LOL
> Got on the roof in between showers,can't see anything that could leak ? There is a bathroom vent close to where it leaked , but looks fine ?
> I will be back up there today looking ? After my doc appt.


T, sometimes a roof will leak and that's it! Not again! Strange, but have one over my head right now as I type!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> I was going to say,,i'm sure i could come up with a mini mac that wouldnt need much
> 
> teach him paitience for sure !!



Someone else threatened to send me one of those but I think they have other things going on and haven't gotten to it. I've heard they can try your patience. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Home from the doc , wouldn't give me any other kind of cotton candy. Said I need other things that will help decrease pain ? Think I walked out with 6-8 scripts ! Blood pressure is to high he said. No chit ! I can't hardly get up,I am POed ! LOL 
Really wanted to call him names , but thought better of it. LOL May cut off my cotton candy ! LOL
Now on to the next doc, pain mgmt. idgit . Got to call for a appt. first.

Now up on the roof before it starts raining again !


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Someone else threatened to send me one of those but I think they have other things going on and haven't gotten to it. I've heard they can try your patience.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Nothing a 5lb hammer won't fix ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Someone else threatened to send me one of those but I think they have other things going on and haven't gotten to it. I've heard they can try your patience.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Actually they arent all THAT bad..
just have to take them all apart to do anything.
handle bar off,,air filter cover off,starter cover off,,spark plug out,,,then like 5 or 6 bolts and pull oil and gas tank,,then unhook carb linkage and slide engine out..
IPL will show how..

sure we can come up with one


----------



## AU_K2500

guy from triad equipment called....my water kit came in!!!!




but wait, they close at 5.....place is 25 minutes from work.


----------



## dancan

Sad day for John , no spam , no pop , no koton kandy , he might just have to start workin' on minimacs to be at one with the saw and meditate , ohmmmmm , ohmmmmm , ohmmmmm .....


----------



## tbone75

Nasty azz storms right now ! Raining sideways ! LOL Semis got blew over not far from me earlier !

Got done on the roof before it hit !

No leaks so far !! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

Ohmmmm , minimac , ohmmmm, gotta get blood pressure down , ohmmmm ......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ohmmmm , minimac , ohmmmm, gotta get blood pressure down , ohmmmm ......



OK Dan , I will send ya a few ! Don't have any at the moment , but I can find a truck load for ya !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sad day for John , no spam , no pop , no koton kandy , he might just have to start workin' on minimacs to be at one with the saw and meditate , ohmmmmm , ohmmmmm , ohmmmmm .....



I gots my DEW !!  Stihl got cotton candy , just not any better stuff. LOL

I will dig up a few mini-macs for ya ! :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Some kind of cabbage stuff in the oven now ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Spammmage !


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Home from the doc , wouldn't give me any other kind of cotton candy. Said I need other things that will help decrease pain ? Think I walked out with 6-8 scripts ! Blood pressure is to high he said. No chit ! I can't hardly get up,I am POed ! LOL
> Really wanted to call him names , but thought better of it. LOL May cut off my cotton candy ! LOL
> Now on to the next doc, pain mgmt. idgit . Got to call for a appt. first.
> 
> Now up on the roof before it starts raining again !



T, tell that clown Dr. you've got a friend that has the exact same back as you- no l-4,l-5. Tell him I see probably the best guy in the country for ablation on the back ( radio waves that kill the big facet nerve). He's an anesthesiologist at Boston Medical Center, where they took that kid that did the Boston Marathon Bombing! He said that I'm on the lowest dose of pain meds as any one of his patients with a similar problem, and I'm the most stable, whatever that means! ( He doesn't know me!)  I get 4 vicoprofens a day plus two 15 mg ms contins. That's probably more than you get! He doesn't know what he's doing! Search around like I just had to and find someone that will treat you right! I had the same problem after Dr. Hacker retired. He was a good Indiana boy with a heart!


----------



## cheeves

dancan said:


> Ohmmmm , minimac , ohmmmm, gotta get blood pressure down , ohmmmm ......



Yah and 25 mg of Attenolol for the BP!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> T, tell that clown Dr. you've got a friend that has the exact same back as you- no l-4,l-5. Tell him I see probably the best guy in the country for ablation on the back ( radio waves that kill the big facet nerve). He's an anesthesiologist at Boston Medical Center, where they took that kid that did the Boston Marathon Bombing! He said that I'm on the lowest dose of pain meds as any one of his patients with a similar problem, and I'm the most stable, whatever that means! ( He doesn't know me!)  I get 4 vicoprofens a day plus two 15 mg ms contins. That's probably more than you get! He doesn't know what he's doing! Search around like I just had to and find someone that will treat you right! I had the same problem after Dr. Hacker retired. He was a good Indiana boy with a heart!



He only gives me 3 of the 10-500 things a day , he thinks that is a lot ? Least the last doc gave me 4 a day. I may be able to get back into him. Just sucks to drive an hour each way once a month. Hes from India. LOL


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Yah and 25 mg of Attenolol for the BP!



Seems the doc gave me 2 for BP ? Amlodipine & Hydrochlorthiazide , maybe for something else ? LOL

Did give me some muscle relaxers , may help ?


----------



## roncoinc

cheeves said:


> T, tell that clown Dr. you've got a friend that has the exact same back as you- no l-4,l-5. Tell him I see probably the best guy in the country for ablation on the back ( radio waves that kill the big facet nerve). He's an anesthesiologist at Boston Medical Center, where they took that kid that did the Boston Marathon Bombing! He said that I'm on the lowest dose of pain meds as any one of his patients with a similar problem, and I'm the most stable, whatever that means! ( He doesn't know me!)  I get 4 vicoprofens a day plus two 15 mg ms contins. That's probably more than you get! He doesn't know what he's doing! Search around like I just had to and find someone that will treat you right! I had the same problem after Dr. Hacker retired. He was a good Indiana boy with a heart!



One thing about Boston,as much as i dont like the place,,is you cant find better medical anyplace...


----------



## dancan

This new to me JD mower sure aint no Husquee but I might as well be LOL
3mph might not sound fast but it sure was a chore for me to keep up with it going up hill , I think I need a better traction tire on it so it can drag me around a little better


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> One thing about Boston,as much as i dont like the place,,is you cant find better medical anyplace...



Even known as a goto place up here .


----------



## dancan

Hmmmmmmmm , 

Husquee 


or 


Stihl

Should I start a poll and make it a stickey ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> This new to me JD mower sure aint no Husquee but I might as well be LOL
> 3mph might not sound fast but it sure was a chore for me to keep up with it going up hill , I think I need a better traction tire on it so it can drag me around a little better



The truck had a full box when it went past your place this evening, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

Anytime is fine .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Anytime is fine .



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Actually they arent all THAT bad..
> just have to take them all apart to do anything.
> handle bar off,,air filter cover off,starter cover off,,spark plug out,,,then like 5 or 6 bolts and pull oil and gas tank,,then unhook carb linkage and slide engine out..
> IPL will show how..
> 
> sure we can come up with one



I saw a video where TheChaimsawGuy took one apart in about 5 min. I seem to remember a few brakes in he tape. To get the engine out looked like a shake and bake commercial




Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

T sorry about your Doc. My wife had to go to pain management and he put her on Cymbalta I think. It's an anti depressant but also has an effect on the nerve endings. Now she's in much less pain and more laid back also. Win win for me. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> T sorry about your Doc. My wife had to go to pain management and he put her on Cymbalta I think. It's an anti depressant but also has an effect on the nerve endings. Now she's in much less pain and more laid back also. Win win for me.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Got that too ! LOL Give me that for arthritis ! LOL Thought it may help with other stuff too ? Pricey chit !! I got the best medicare drug insc they got, stihl cost me 90.00 a month ! Says the regular price is 450.00 ! NUTS !!


----------



## tbone75

OL wants me to fill out a job app. for her on the puter, could take a while ? LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Got that too ! LOL Give me that for arthritis ! LOL Thought it may help with other stuff too ? Pricey chit !! I got the best medicare drug insc they got, stihl cost me 90.00 a month ! Says the regular price is 450.00 ! NUTS !!



Yeah I think hers is about $60 a month and our family doc is always giving her a few weeks worth of samples at a time when he gets them. Heck of a nice guy and goes to our church. Really has made her life much better with pain.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Yeah I think hers is about $60 a month and our family doc is always giving her a few weeks worth of samples at a time when he gets them. Heck of a nice guy and goes to our church. Really has made her life much better with pain.



Told me it may take a couple weeks to start working ? I bet the muscle relaxers help too !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Actually they arent all THAT bad..
> just have to take them all apart to do anything.
> handle bar off,,air filter cover off,starter cover off,,spark plug out,,,then like 5 or 6 bolts and pull oil and gas tank,,then unhook carb linkage and slide engine out..
> IPL will show how..
> 
> sure we can come up with one



Hrrrumph.....that sounds just like a Steel...........to me.....


----------



## tbone75

OL is prodding me to get to her app. LOL Guess I better ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sparky I forgot to look for Eeko parts ! Try tomorrow !


----------



## IEL

I got the 015 almost all the way apart and cleaned. Damn thing makes my macs seem logical to work on.. :msp_thumbdn:

Would have got it all apart, but I ran out of all forms of cleaner/degreaser/solvent.. I used up my last can of solvent half way through a part... I had to use soap and water to finish... 

First thing tomorrow, I am buying 4 cans of brand name yellow can pizz-off. If I like it, I have enough gift cards and Canadian tire money to buy another dozen or two cans. Under $3 at Canadian tire, almost $5 everywhere else.... I know where I'm stocking up... Almost half the price of my normal cleaners... (gunk engine bright, brake cleaner) And by the sounds of it, it works just as well.

Little tip for other saw fixers on a budget. For stihl saws, there is no need to buy or make a special clutch removal socket. Just leave the spark plug in, pop out the clutch shoes, and give one of the arms a whack with a punch (remember, they are left hand thread!) and it spins right off. Same trick works for avoiding buying the special flywheel removal wrench for brigs engines. If my description wasn't clear, I can take some pictures.


----------



## jimdad07

New baler belts will be here tomorrow, hopefully that cuts down on breakdown time. Spent the lady two evenings in the field laying down hay. Got on field knocked down and started the big field behind my house.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> New baler belts will be here tomorrow, hopefully that cuts down on breakdown time. Spent the lady two evenings in the field laying down hay. Got on field knocked down and started the big field behind my house.



You must be really tired.


----------



## tbone75

Didn't take long to fix the OL up ,least that way ! LOL

Her and her friend filled out the app when they was drinking late here one night. LOL Went back in to see if it was right. NOT !! :hmm3grin2orange:
They left out half the dang thing ! LOL Got it fixed up right , maybe she will get a job now ? LOL
Kinda want her to , but kinda don't ? We are OK on money right now,but she has no insc.

I just want to be able to take off anytime I feel good nuff ! Never know when that may be ? LOL She gets back to work,can't do that ! 

I want to do some traveling so bad !!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Didn't take long to fix the OL up ,least that way ! LOL
> 
> Her and her friend filled out the app when they was drinking late here one night. LOL Went back in to see if it was right. NOT !! :hmm3grin2orange:
> They left out half the dang thing ! LOL Got it fixed up right , maybe she will get a job now ? LOL
> Kinda want her to , but kinda don't ? We are OK on money right now,but she has no insc.
> 
> I just want to be able to take off anytime I feel good nuff ! Never know when that may be ? LOL She gets back to work,can't do that !
> 
> I want to do some traveling so bad !!!!!!



You need a vehicle you can lie down in while travelling.


----------



## tbone75

Got my power washer today,ordered it Sun. night ! 3000 psi Honda engine,factory refurb. Looks like its never been used ? 250.00 to my door , not bad I thought ? Stihl has the factory warranty . 
Now I got to wash the house and decks down. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You need a vehicle you can lie down in while travelling.



Got the Murano , but the OL don't like to drive ! :bang:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got the Murano , but the OL don't like to drive ! :bang:



Guess you need a driver/chauffeur....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess you need a driver/chauffeur....LOL



That would work ! 

Any volunteers ? 

If I didn't mind flying ? But that second time on a plane done me in on that chit ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

UPS guy must think I am OK ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just relocated a possum & SKUNK !  Been after that skunk for 2 weeks ! Always hanging around the house at night stinking it up ! Can't leave my window open ! 

Can't tonight either ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

WOW !! 


:bad_smelly::bad_smelly::bad_smelly::bad_smelly:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dropped off the wife's car for an oil change and grabbed dinner while out. Came home and started on trying to diagnose this TS500 Stihl demo saw, the fuel injected one. Its got intermittent spark but it all comes from the computer; no standard coil. It'll pop every now and then but won't start. Moved to the box of TS420s and dove in. Out of Two junkers, I built one runner. Hopefully it holds long enough to get the TS500 back from the dealer. I wouldn't care so much but the crew on my job needs a saw right now and I won't let them give me excuses. 




Jimmy


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> You must be really tired.



Wow, the auto correct got me on that post. Not too bad yet, by the end of the week I'll be whipped. By the end of August I be one miserable mother f&&@"&.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> UPS guy must think I am OK ? LOL



Your their best customer!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dropped off the wife's car for an oil change and grabbed dinner while out. Came home and started on trying to diagnose this TS500 Stihl demo saw, the fuel injected one. Its got intermittent spark but it all comes from the computer; no standard coil. It'll pop every now and then but won't start. Moved to the box of TS420s and dove in. Out of Two junkers, I built one runner. Hopefully it holds long enough to get the TS500 back from the dealer. I wouldn't care so much but the crew on my job needs a saw right now and I won't let them give me excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



:hmm3grin2orange:

Why you playing in the sewer ? otstir:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your their best customer!



Fred -x and UPS both here today ! LOL Didn't see the mail lady today ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That would work !
> 
> Any volunteers ?
> 
> If I didn't mind flying ? But that second time on a plane done me in on that chit ! :msp_thumbdn:



I am plotting the straightest/shortest possible route......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am plotting the straightest/shortest possible route......LOL



Come get me ! 

Take me and the OL up there for a week or two, then ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Why you playing in the sewer ? otstir:



It is what the company keeps buying. It pays the bills so I keep working on them. I really do like Stihl stuff....it makes me more money then Husky ever will in the shop. 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

All you slackers went to bed ? Must have something to do with them nasty " J " things ? :hmm3grin2orange:


Maybe I can sleep tonight with the new pills ?


----------



## SawTroll

Well, there is a Dolmar 6100 thread going on, where someone question my motives by posting there - but I try my best to *avoid* it developing into a fight. Sorry about that! :yoyo:


----------



## Stihl 041S

SawTroll said:


> Well, there is a Dolmar 6100 thread going on, where someone question my motives by posting there - but I try my best to *avoid* it developing into a fight. Sorry about that! :yoyo:



Sometimes it comes looking for ya. 

How goes it my friend??


----------



## tbone75

Bed TIME !!!


----------



## dancan

zzzzZZZZzzzzSlackerzzz !
I hope I didn't say it too loud so as to not wake anyone .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> zzzzZZZZzzzzSlackerzzz !
> I hope I didn't say it too loud so as to not wake anyone .



Nope .....you did good.......I was ZZZZZZZZZZing right along.....when......suddenly......twin leg cramps is what work me up....fell out of bed and pulled myself to a standing position with my arms......fully awake now.......phew!!!!!.........serves me right for ZZZZzzzlackin'!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellow chainsaw hoarse......enthusiasts. 

Glad to see the end of the week in sight. On to the next project. Wife wants the guest bathroom painted and shelfs installed this weekend. It shall be done.


----------



## roncoinc

HHhhhhmmmmmmmmm..................................

what to do today ??

mebe go fishin ??


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,,,521 oiler,,CC more oil ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,,,521 oiler,,CC more oil ??



Yep....the flat blade screw in behind allen plug up through the bottom of the saw.......but if you're having weak oiling you should pull the chain catcher (three little screws under clutch cover) and check the bar oil filter screen behind for crud and also make sure that the the rubber tube behind that is still hooked up........rare.... but sometimes they fall off.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yep....the flat blade screw in behind allen plug up through the bottom of the saw.......but if you're having weak oiling you should pull the chain catcher (three little screws under clutch cover) and check the bar oil filter screen behind for crud and also make sure that the the rubber tube behind that is still hooked up........rare.... but sometimes they fall off.



Ok,,i got oil,,was screwed most of way in and still oiled.
just not quit enuf to fling off bar.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dark and moist here, another fog bound day on the East coast.....:msp_mellow:


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. It's a bit early to tell, but I think it's going to be another hot, sunny day on the west coast. That's how our weather works here. Heat wave July and august, 24/7 rain the rest of the year... :msp_thumbdn:

Hopefully I can finish that stihl off today. I don't think it's possible to vacuum test this one.... The carb is held on with a rubber hose and a hose clamp... No way to seal it. Seeing how bad this one is to work on, I can't imagine now bad a mini mac is.... I better watch what I say, I think Jerry still has my shipping address.. :eek2:


----------



## IEL

Just about time for this slacker to get his azz out of bed... The puppy will want to get up soon...
Puppy just woke up, time to get up.


----------



## tbone75

Slacking Slug is finally up ! LOL Slept better ! Stihl got up a couple times , but stihl better than it has been.

The rain may let up for a couple days after today ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## IEL

Before I go spraying it on saws, I just want to make sure oven cleaner won't harm saw paint? I recall Ron saying this, but I have also heard of people using it as paint stripper? Maybe it only eats some paint? I wouldn't want to accidentally strip his saw.... LOL That would be hard to explain.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl slacking I see .

Me too !

Just bout to try and move ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Before I go spraying it on saws, I just want to make sure oven cleaner won't harm saw paint? I recall Ron saying this, but I have also heard of people using it as paint stripper? Maybe it only eats some paint? I wouldn't want to accidentally strip his saw.... LOL That would be hard to explain.....



Its never hurt any paint I sprayed it on ? Just try a spot on the bottom somewhere first.


----------



## IEL

I just saw that home Depot has lowered their price on brand name yellow can pizz-off to $3.39 a can! Cheapest I have seen it. Good thing I have a $25 gift card. Seems like this is one product Canadians might get a better price on. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Its never hurt any paint I sprayed it on ? Just try a spot on the bottom somewhere first.



Ok, thanks. I think I will try it on the inside of a cover somewhere. Maybe under the clutch. I am buying a few cans at the grocery store today, I won't be able to make it to the orange box store any time soon.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Before I go spraying it on saws, I just want to make sure oven cleaner won't harm saw paint? I recall Ron saying this, but I have also heard of people using it as paint stripper? Maybe it only eats some paint? I wouldn't want to accidentally strip his saw.... LOL That would be hard to explain.....



The oven cleaner will take off pine pitch and baked on stuff but if it's oil and sawdust the cleaner wont penetrate,scrape off first.
It wont usually bother real saw paint,but if flaking off by itself it may.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Ok, thanks. I think I will try it on the inside of a cover somewhere. Maybe under the clutch. I am buying a few cans at the grocery store today, I won't be able to make it to the orange box store any time soon.



If you get cheap stuff you will be dissapointed,,i use easy off brand heavy duty only now.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If you get cheap stuff you will be dissapointed,,i use easy off brand heavy duty only now.



The name brand works better ! In the long run its cheaper to use I think ?


----------



## tbone75

These cats are fired !!

Caught 3 mice in traps last night !

4 cats , I should never have a mouse !!


----------



## roncoinc

John,,just to clarify..
on that little steal carb..
screw adj all the way to left to stop and then turn to right two turns ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,just to clarify..
> on that little steal carb..
> screw adj all the way to left to stop and then turn to right two turns ??



Yes ......... I just did another one , had to go 2-1/2 turns to the right on it. 2 turns should be close.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yes ......... I just did another one , had to go 2-1/2 turns to the right on it. 2 turns should be close.



As soon as idle speed drops the saw floods out.
looks like i be taking apart a brand new carb ??


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> If you get cheap stuff you will be dissapointed,,i use easy off brand heavy duty only now.



I bought brand name easy off in the yellow can. I am in love with it. I have used maybe half a can so far, and I have cleaned more than I could with a whole can of engine bright! It even costs half as much as engine bright. I normally used compressed air or a screw driver to knock off most of it, and just let the cleaner deal with the residue and stuck on stuff. I have found I can use way less than I thought. I keep applying it like engine bright, but I don't think it needs that much. I bet if I apply it lighter I can still get it clean, and use less. Do I need to scrub it? I always have used the dollar store Chinese bristle paint brushes, but this stuff is eating the bristles off. I bet they will be gone when I go back out....
This stuff also eats gaskets! I just misted it on a gasket, waited a minute, and a putty knife peeled it right off, no scraping! Never using a gasket scraper again... So far it hasn't damaged any parts. It cleaned a stihl hand guard, black rubbery plastic, and even took paint over spray off.

How heavy do I really need to apply it? If I let it sit 10 minutes or so, is scrubbing required? I have been wearing rubber gloves and a face shield. Ever since I got an eye full of carb cleaner, I always use a face shield when using aerosol sprays.....
You have converted another person to pizzoff.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I bought brand name easy off in the yellow can. I am in love with it. I have used maybe half a can so far, and I have cleaned more than I could with a whole can of engine bright! It even costs half as much as engine bright. I normally used compressed air or a screw driver to knock off most of it, and just let the cleaner deal with the residue and stuck on stuff. I have found I can use way less than I thought. I keep applying it like engine bright, but I don't think it needs that much. I bet if I apply it lighter I can still get it clean, and use less. Do I need to scrub it? I always have used the dollar store Chinese bristle paint brushes, but this stuff is eating the bristles off. I bet they will be gone when I go back out....
> This stuff also eats gaskets! I just misted it on a gasket, waited a minute, and a putty knife peeled it right off, no scraping! Never using a gasket scraper again... So far it hasn't damaged any parts. It cleaned a stihl hand guard, black rubbery plastic, and even took paint over spray off.
> 
> How heavy do I really need to apply it? If I let it sit 10 minutes or so, is scrubbing required? I have been wearing rubber gloves and a face shield. Ever since I got an eye full of carb cleaner, I always use a face shield when using aerosol sprays.....
> You have converted another person to pizzoff.



I just use a parts washer brush,don't eat it. A little scrubbing helps.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> As soon as idle speed drops the saw floods out.
> looks like i be taking apart a brand new carb ??



Needle to high ? Them carbs just suck . I guess they work OK when they want to. LOL One screw to adjust everything is just messed up !
Think I have a good one if you need it. Got fully adjustable ones too,but you got to drill holes in the side of the case to be able to adjust them. No place for a screwdriver on them.
All the air boxes I have seen so far stihl have the holes in them for the screwdriver ,just not the case .


----------



## tbone75

Just tried out my new grinder and wheels. Did 6 chains for a guy. Them wheels are NICE ! Gets very very close to what a file can do , sharp wise. Way better than stones. And no dressing ever !


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> These cats are fired !!
> 
> Caught 3 mice in traps last night !
> 
> 4 cats , I should never have a mouse !!



My two got a field rat!! Rewarded them with some treats!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Just tried out my new grinder and wheels. Did 6 chains for a guy. Them wheels are NICE ! Gets very very close to what a file can do , sharp wise. Way better than stones. And no dressing ever !



Run a vacuum when you clean the wheel. 

May get warm during use. 

If it gets hot. Spray a little water.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> I bought brand name easy off in the yellow can. I am in love with it. I have used maybe half a can so far, and I have cleaned more than I could with a whole can of engine bright! It even costs half as much as engine bright. I normally used compressed air or a screw driver to knock off most of it, and just let the cleaner deal with the residue and stuck on stuff. I have found I can use way less than I thought. I keep applying it like engine bright, but I don't think it needs that much. I bet if I apply it lighter I can still get it clean, and use less. Do I need to scrub it? I always have used the dollar store Chinese bristle paint brushes, but this stuff is eating the bristles off. I bet they will be gone when I go back out....
> This stuff also eats gaskets! I just misted it on a gasket, waited a minute, and a putty knife peeled it right off, no scraping! Never using a gasket scraper again... So far it hasn't damaged any parts. It cleaned a stihl hand guard, black rubbery plastic, and even took paint over spray off.
> 
> How heavy do I really need to apply it? If I let it sit 10 minutes or so, is scrubbing required? I have been wearing rubber gloves and a face shield. Ever since I got an eye full of carb cleaner, I always use a face shield when using aerosol sprays.....
> You have converted another person to pizzoff.



I have let the stuff set for hours when needed.
a brush always helps.
practice to find out what works for you.
When i posted about it "out there " you should have seen the chit i got 

shows this is the best thread in the forum eh ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Needle to high ? Them carbs just suck . I guess they work OK when they want to. LOL One screw to adjust everything is just messed up !
> Think I have a good one if you need it. Got fully adjustable ones too,but you got to drill holes in the side of the case to be able to adjust them. No place for a screwdriver on them.
> All the air boxes I have seen so far stihl have the holes in them for the screwdriver ,just not the case .



I can drill holes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

took it apart and cleaned it,,,sealed welch plugs,was nothing on them.
will let you know.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Run a vacuum when you clean the wheel.
> 
> May get warm during use.
> 
> If it gets hot. Spray a little water.



OK Uncle Mongo !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> i can drill holes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Took it apart and cleaned it,,,sealed welch plugs,was nothing on them.
> Will let you know.



ok !!


----------



## tbone75

Grand slam today !

Fred-X
UPS
Mail Lady 

Only saw stuff was some chains. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> OK Uncle Mongo !!



It will get glazed. Clean it till it looks new. 

More sticks in John Box. 

A paint brush with water helps too. 

We had water spray on ours.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It will get glazed. Clean it till it looks new.
> 
> More sticks in John Box.
> 
> A paint brush with water helps too.
> 
> We had water spray on ours.



Thanks !!

The John box must be getting very BIG ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Just tried out my new grinder and wheels. Did 6 chains for a guy. Them wheels are NICE ! Gets very very close to what a file can do , sharp wise. Way better than stones. And no dressing ever !


I've been getting used to my Belsaw 8080. Does a great job. Been doing chains by hand my whole life. Lately with these Ohio Edge files that are super!
Hey John think I ought to port this 61? Ron likes to leave a good runner, which this one seems to be, alone! This is the way I've always felt. Had my heart set on porting this thing, reason I bought it. But don't know now!! Like to get it like Cantdogs 268 though!!


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> I have let the stuff set for hours when needed.
> a brush always helps.
> practice to find out what works for you.
> When i posted about it "out there " you should have seen the chit i got
> 
> shows this is the best thread in the forum eh ??



I looked at some of that. It was clear the people saying it hurt stuff had never tried it.
I found it will quickly strip rattle can paint, but won't do much of anything to a factory paintjob. It seemed like it may have dulled the finish a little? A little buff with a rag and I couldn't tell. It might have just been a film.
No idea how people use it as paint stripper? Maybe if it was only alkyed enamel...


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> I've been getting used to my Belsaw 8080. Does a great job. Been doing chains by hand my whole life. Lately with these Ohio Edge files that are super!
> Hey John think I ought to port this 61? Ron likes to leave a good runner, which this one seems to be, alone! This is the way I've always felt. Had my heart set on porting this thing, reason I bought it. But don't know now!! Like to get it like Cantdogs 268 though!!



Port that baby ! You will never be sorry you did !


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I looked at some of that. It was clear the people saying it hurt stuff had never tried it.
> I found it will quickly strip rattle can paint, but won't do much of anything to a factory paintjob. It seemed like it may have dulled the finish a little? A little buff with a rag and I couldn't tell. It might have just been a film.
> No idea how people use it as paint stripper? Maybe if it was only alkyed enamel...



I have let it sit 24 hrs or more with no problem.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Thanks !!
> 
> The John box must be getting very BIG ? :msp_sneaky:



You got mail


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Port that baby ! You will never be sorry you did !



Which kit: 68 or 72? From Watsonr right?


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Which kit: 68 or 72? From Watsonr right?



If your getting a kit, the 272 . The ones from him are good from everything I seen. The High way kit seems to be best.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> You got mail



Again!!!!!!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> If your getting a kit, the 272 . The ones from him are good from everything I seen. The High way kit seems to be best.



Yah $100. Bailey's has 268 kits for $89 right now! Taiwan though!


----------



## IEL

Time to go mow the lawn.

Any advice for a good paint stripper? I have found that my elcheapo sand blaster is way too slow at removing saw paint. I tried a safety stripper, and it was worthless..... I am thinking of trying aerosol furniture stripper?


----------



## roncoinc

John,,took the li' carb apart,sealed the welch plugs after squirting carb cleaner thru everything.
put a dry plug in it and it fired up and idled slow,turned screw in and got idle up,,didnt stall.repeat starts warm one pull,will see how it goes when cold.. now.
called the owner told him " GIT IT OUTTA HERE !!!!!!!!!!!! " !!


----------



## dancan

Husquuee owner came in today , got me to put some 17" all seasons on a set of nice shiney 17" lumney rims he just bought , got me to take off his winters , after we got the front 2 buttoned up went to the back to button them up the tires but they wouldn't rotate , jambed up tight against a suspension arm , put the 16" winters back on , put the nice 17" lumney rims with tires in the back , I got paid , he went home with his tail between his legs , I wonder what de wife was gonna say ?


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,took the li' carb apart,sealed the welch plugs after squirting carb cleaner thru everything.
> put a dry plug in it and it fired up and idled slow,turned screw in and got idle up,,didnt stall.repeat starts warm one pull,will see how it goes when cold.. now.
> called the owner told him " GIT IT OUTTA HERE !!!!!!!!!!!! " !!



Great !!


----------



## tbone75

Lost my power for a while ? No storms right now ? Must have been fixing lines from the last storm ?


----------



## dancan

Forget to pay the other half of the bill .....


----------



## Cantdog

Well daughter completed the first day of her "Motorcycle Safety Course".......I spent the last 20 mins with steri gause and tape........did a third gear endo.....4-5" by 2 1/2" road rash on her starboard forearm......starboard kneeball has some draggage too.....LOL!!! Pain is a wonderful teacher.......I think she learned.....when I went to pick her up at 5:00pm she was tooling around the cones...upshifting and downshifting smoothly.....got right back on.....going in a half hour early tomorrow......regular pitbullett......LOL!!!!!


----------



## cheeves

Cleaned that 61 some more and worked on the bar some. Put a different chain on it and cut up 2 truck loads of oak with it! Runs great! Now I know why I liked the old 162 so much, they are great running saws with wonderful balance. What an engineered saw! 
Think I'll find a cleaner one on CL to convert and keep this one for firewood! Old Hungarian coal miner friend of mine out in the hills of SE Ohio used to say " Ain't how they look, it's how they run!" Old Boob, God rest his soul, was right on!!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Cleaned that 61 some more and worked on the bar some. Put a different chain on it and cut up 2 truck loads of oak with it! Runs great! Now I know why I liked the old 162 so much, they are great running saws with wonderful balance. What an engineered saw!
> Think I'll find a cleaner one on CL to convert and keep this one for firewood! Old Hungarian coal miner friend of mine out in the hills of SE Ohio used to say " Ain't how they look, it's how they run!" Old Boob, God rest his soul, was right on!!



Hey Bobby.....check out the 268 thread running this afternoon.......


----------



## dancan

BTW , I got a 5$ US funny lookin money tip from the fellow from Mass. for fixing his trailer . 
Nice guys them fellows from Mass regardless of what them N.E. guys say LOL


----------



## IEL

I got some more work done on that 015. I found the issue.... The case gasket had turned to goo. That explains the leaking oil and sucking air. I am going to call the owner and ask if he wants me to order a proper case gasket, and wait another week or so, or if he just wants me to glue it back together with permatex aircraft sealant, and get it to him this weekend.

Used up my first can of pizzoff. Very happy. I would still be on that can if I didn't use 1/4 of it on a paint compatibility test. (the results were that it eats rattle can paint, and won't touch proper paint)

The lawn didn't get finished.... The mower ran out of gas just before I started the front lawn... The whacker is out of gas too, and I don't have a single drop of gas left, mixed or straight... 

Any thoughts on epoxy paint for saw restorations? I have had enough of rattle cans... I'm thinking either epoxy or real automotive lacquer. My dad is getting two new devillbiss guns for the tractor project, and he said I can borrow them. I have an old cheap gun for primer. I want something that gas won't harm, and will last more than a few months....


----------



## dancan

Certainly a good lesson for your daughter Robin , it keeps things real and is different than you telling her so .
Glad to hear she is pitbullesque (I mean that in a ......well you know what I mean LOL) .


----------



## IEL

I feel a bit stupid.... I thought this saw was an 015, But as soon as I googled the 015 to find some specs, I realized they looked nothing alike..... It turns out this saw is an 020av. I thought it was a bit odd how well built it seemed for a homeowners saw... Makes sense its a pro saw.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well daughter completed the first day of her "Motorcycle Safety Course".......I spent the last 20 mins with steri gause and tape........did a third gear endo.....4-5" by 2 1/2" road rash on her starboard forearm......starboard kneeball has some draggage too.....LOL!!! Pain is a wonderful teacher.......I think she learned.....when I went to pick her up at 5:00pm she was tooling around the cones...upshifting and downshifting smoothly.....got right back on.....going in a half hour early tomorrow......regular pitbullett......LOL!!!!!



Enuf pain and you can teach a chicken tricks !! LOL !!

no gravel to pick out with tweezers ??
get it done with soon,,learn,,wont want to do it again


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> I got some more work done on that 015. I found the issue.... The case gasket had turned to goo. That explains the leaking oil and sucking air. I am going to call the owner and ask if he wants me to order a proper case gasket, and wait another week or so, or if he just wants me to glue it back together with permatex aircraft sealant, and get it to him this weekend.
> 
> Used up my first can of pizzoff. Very happy. I would still be on that can if I didn't use 1/4 of it on a paint compatibility test. (the results were that it eats rattle can paint, and won't touch proper paint)
> 
> The lawn didn't get finished.... The mower ran out of gas just before I started the front lawn... The whacker is out of gas too, and I don't have a single drop of gas left, mixed or straight...
> 
> Any thoughts on epoxy paint for saw restorations? I have had enough of rattle cans... I'm thinking either epoxy or real automotive lacquer. My dad is getting two new devillbiss guns for the tractor project, and he said I can borrow them. I have an old cheap gun for primer. I want something that gas won't harm, and will last more than a few months....



Check out multi component urethane paint, basically urethane liquid body plus a hardener component. I use a special 3 part system we have used for years on marine equipment that is outside 365 days a year in a saltwater environment.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Well daughter completed the first day of her "Motorcycle Safety Course".......I spent the last 20 mins with steri gause and tape........did a third gear endo.....4-5" by 2 1/2" road rash on her starboard forearm......starboard kneeball has some draggage too.....LOL!!! Pain is a wonderful teacher.......I think she learned.....when I went to pick her up at 5:00pm she was tooling around the cones...upshifting and downshifting smoothly.....got right back on.....going in a half hour early tomorrow......regular pitbullett......LOL!!!!!



The Cosmos had no idea who they were messing with. Lol

Good for her.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well daughter completed the first day of her "Motorcycle Safety Course".......I spent the last 20 mins with steri gause and tape........did a third gear endo.....4-5" by 2 1/2" road rash on her starboard forearm......starboard kneeball has some draggage too.....LOL!!! Pain is a wonderful teacher.......I think she learned.....when I went to pick her up at 5:00pm she was tooling around the cones...upshifting and downshifting smoothly.....got right back on.....going in a half hour early tomorrow......regular pitbullett......LOL!!!!!



Not the best way to learn,but it does make ya think ! LOL Glad shes OK , and right back at it !

Funny thing I rode for several years , never put one down ? So very very close a few times ! LOL Close to getting run over way to many times ! 
Think my riding days are over , unless I get 3 wheels ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Interesting it will be 

guy i have doing yard work,that got the job at the salvage yard had today off so worked for me..

said he pulled some saws for me..
took him into the shop and under to the scrap pile and pointed and kept saying as i pointed to homeowner stuff and unwanted kinds " any look like this ? " nope seems no cheapies.
looked at one old pioneer with 7/16 chain and said, " some have chains like this on it " 
he said as far as he could tell all of em are all metal 

interesting part was they came in a container box with a bunch of motorcycles and stuff like that from,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, CANADA !!!!

I messed up,,forgot to give him the money so he could bring them back satday.. 

30 saws for $25 i will take my chances ??


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Cleaned that 61 some more and worked on the bar some. Put a different chain on it and cut up 2 truck loads of oak with it! Runs great! Now I know why I liked the old 162 so much, they are great running saws with wonderful balance. What an engineered saw!
> Think I'll find a cleaner one on CL to convert and keep this one for firewood! Old Hungarian coal miner friend of mine out in the hills of SE Ohio used to say " Ain't how they look, it's how they run!" Old Boob, God rest his soul, was right on!!



Sounds like a good plan !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Interesting it will be
> 
> guy i have doing yard work,that got the job at the salvage yard had today off so worked for me..
> 
> said he pulled some saws for me..
> took him into the shop and under to the scrap pile and pointed and kept saying as i pointed to homeowner stuff and unwanted kinds " any look like this ? " nope seems no cheapies.
> looked at one old pioneer with 7/16 chain and said, " some have chains like this on it "
> he said as far as he could tell all of em are all metal
> 
> interesting part was they came in a container box with a bunch of motorcycles and stuff like that from,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, CANADA !!!!
> 
> I messed up,,forgot to give him the money so he could bring them back satday..
> 
> 30 saws for $25 i will take my chances ??



Could be a gold mine !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Check out multi component urethane paint, basically urethane liquid body plus a hardener component. I use a special 3 part system we have used for years on marine equipment that is outside 365 days a year in a saltwater environment.



Never heard of 3 part urethane ? I only used 2 part stuff. Very good stuff ! Pricey as all get out too ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never heard of 3 part urethane ? I only used 2 part stuff. Very good stuff ! Pricey as all get out too ! LOL



Very pricey stuff but will wear like iron. This stuff is used by the Coast Guard to paint navigation buoys and ship hulls.It is impervious to gasoline after it sets up for a couple days. There is even a epoxy primer used under it, I have painted maybe 20 saws with it and some of them are used a lot out in the woods.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Could be a gold mine !



Ron , sounds like John wants to be your new bestus of friends LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , sounds like John wants to be your new bestus of friends LOL



Just think,,if i spent $25 a week on saws,,,thats 120 saws a month !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Just think,,if i spent $25 a week on saws,,,thats 120 saws a month !!!



That`s a lot of scrap magnesium.....


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a lot of scrap magnesium.....



I told him " NOTHIN CREAMSICKLE COLORED !! "


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> I told him " NOTHIN CREAMSICKLE COLORED !! "



Now i have to take him thru the shop and have him recognize what the good ones look like and go from there 
if it's orange or red it's good !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a lot of scrap magnesium.....



Yeh,,and coming from canada,,,OLD stuff from canada,,wonder what could be in there ??

imagine whatever is probly pretty beat up by now


----------



## BigDaddyR

I wonder if it's the paint that's the issue or lack of clear coat. Separate clear may be the determining factor. 



IEL said:


> I got some more work done on that 015. I found the issue.... The case gasket had turned to goo. That explains the leaking oil and sucking air. I am going to call the owner and ask if he wants me to order a proper case gasket, and wait another week or so, or if he just wants me to glue it back together with permatex aircraft sealant, and get it to him this weekend.
> 
> Used up my first can of pizzoff. Very happy. I would still be on that can if I didn't use 1/4 of it on a paint compatibility test. (the results were that it eats rattle can paint, and won't touch proper paint)
> 
> The lawn didn't get finished.... The mower ran out of gas just before I started the front lawn... The whacker is out of gas too, and I don't have a single drop of gas left, mixed or straight...
> 
> Any thoughts on epoxy paint for saw restorations? I have had enough of rattle cans... I'm thinking either epoxy or real automotive lacquer. My dad is getting two new devillbiss guns for the tractor project, and he said I can borrow them. I have an old cheap gun for primer. I want something that gas won't harm, and will last more than a few months....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Certainly a good lesson for your daughter Robin , it keeps things real and is different than you telling her so .
> Glad to hear she is pitbullesque (I mean that in a ......well you know what I mean LOL) .



I do know what you mean...all in all she did well.....she had never driven any kind of motorized two wheeled unit before...nor does she have a good understanding of a clutch of any kind that is not auto/hydro in nature so taking that all in account..... her first foray ended well even though she took a spill.....this is something she set her sights on...I just support her in doing it the safest way possible.........got plenty of bandages...though I hope further applications won't be necessary.....


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> I wonder if it's the paint that's the issue or lack of clear coat. Separate clear may be the determining factor.



Most of the 
" paint " you see on saws is actually powder coating,,thats why you never see a primer under it..


----------



## BigDaddyR

Cantdog said:


> I do know what you mean...all in all she did well.....she had never driven any kind of motorized two wheeled unit before...nor does she have a good understanding of a clutch of any kind that is not auto/hydro in nature so taking that all in account..... her first foray ended well even though she took a spill.....this is something she set her sights on...I just support her in doing it the safest way possible.........got plenty of bandages...though I hope further applications won't be necessary.....



Glad she's doing good and got right back on the horse. Most people that spill like that are applying front brake in a turn or looking at the ground or both. Just like riding a bicycle only 500x better:hmm3grin2orange: I learned always look where you want to be and never at the ground as your body will take you there either way.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I do know what you mean...all in all she did well.....she had never driven any kind of motorized two wheeled unit before...nor does she have a good understanding of a clutch of any kind that is not auto/hydro in nature so taking that all in account..... her first foray ended well even though she took a spill.....this is something she set her sights on...I just support her in doing it the safest way possible.........got plenty of bandages...though I hope further applications won't be necessary.....



I can see her next summer askin for the keys to the Hog .. 


no................


" BUT DAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I told him " NOTHIN CREAMSICKLE COLORED !! "



You are the "Poop on Stihl" man. 

Hey Ron.


----------



## BigDaddyR

*Update on Scooterbum*

He says to tell everyone hello. Life has been kicking him a little more than usual this year and he's had just enough energy to get his work done and try to spend some time with the grandkids. Lurks here every once in a blue moon but phone sucks for trying to post. 

He was genuily happy to hear some folks were thinking about him and says he'll try to check in sometime in the next week or so to say hey to some guys. I won't discuss particulars as it's his business and I respect privacy but I hope anyone who's inclined will offer up some prayers for him. I know I will.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Glad she's doing good and got right back on the horse. Most people that spill like that are applying front brake in a turn or looking at the ground or both. Just like riding a bicycle only 500x better:hmm3grin2orange: I learned always look where you want to be and never at the ground as your body will take you there either way.



I wish it worked like that..

i remember severial times i was lookin at where i wanted to be and didnt make it ! 

1964,,,found that accellerating "briskly" uphill over RR tracks wasnt a good thing,,even tho i "wanted " to be still going farther up the hill


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I can see her next summer askin for the keys to the Hog ..
> 
> 
> no................
> 
> 
> " BUT DAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "



And you will fold like a cheap suit. 

Hard to say no. ;-))


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> You are the "Poop on Stihl" man.
> 
> Hey Ron.



I keep the BIG poops in a box under the shop 

wonder if it is stihl there ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I can see her next summer askin for the keys to the Hog ..
> 
> 
> no................
> 
> 
> " BUT DAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "



Well.........My only child........if she can start it.....she can ride it......she'll probably end up with it anyway..........actually her mother is the only female I ever let ride my Panhead......and the only others were two males......one sold me my first Harley...the other has ridden and acted bad with me for yrs....was my best man at my first wedding....


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> I wish it worked like that..
> 
> i remember severial times i was lookin at where i wanted to be and didnt make it !
> 
> 1964,,,found that accellerating "briskly" uphill over RR tracks wasnt a good thing,,even tho i "wanted " to be still going farther up the hill



Yeah well when you're airborn gravity and physics take over. LOL. Railroad tracks are slicker for sure. So far I've managed okay which is good. Don't really want to pick the 900# Road Glide up off the road. I'm a pretty big and strong guy but not something I want to do. 

Riding is great therapy. My boss says he can always tell when I've been out of the saddle to long... Like today LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,and coming from canada,,,OLD stuff from canada,,wonder what could be in there ??
> 
> imagine whatever is probly pretty beat up by now



We only allow scrap out across the border, nuthin any good, keep all the good stuff here......:msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I bet I have dropped more bikes than anyone else on this thread.....LOL....


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> He says to tell everyone hello. Life has been kicking him a little more than usual this year and he's had just enough energy to get his work done and try to spend some time with the grandkids. Lurks here every once in a blue moon but phone sucks for trying to post.
> 
> He was genuily happy to hear some folks were thinking about him and says he'll try to check in sometime in the next week or so to say hey to some guys. I won't discuss particulars as it's his business and I respect privacy but I hope anyone who's inclined will offer up some prayers for him. I know I will.



" some " people were thinking about him ??

maybe you missed some post's but almost all of us have mentioned at times his absence...

so next time include us ALL !!! 

glad you made contact and let us know,,so often good members make friends,,then go away.....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet I have dropped more bikes than anyone else on this thread.....LOL....



Probably so....... I haven't dropped more than 3 or 4 bikes.......but I bet I hold the record for falling off the same one so many times......been at it for 35 yrs on this one.....just absolute shear luck I'm here to type this...


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well.........My only child........if she can start it.....she can ride it......she'll probably end up with it anyway..........actually her mother is the only female I ever let ride my Panhead......and the only others were two males......one sold me my first Harley...the other has ridden and acted bad with me for yrs....was my best man at my first wedding....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet I have dropped more bikes than anyone else on this thread.....LOL....



My worst spill was right here in my basement ! Trying to move the old gold wing around and slipped ! Knocked me into the fridge down there , split my eyebrow open. Black eye for a few days too. LOL Crash bar saved my leg from getting smashed. LOL That ol thing was heavy !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Probably so....... I haven't dropped more than 3 or 4 bikes.......but I bet I hold the record for falling off the same one so many times......been at it for 35 yrs on this one.....just absolute shear luck I'm here to type this...



You can`t push a bike beyond its limits many hundreds of times without loosing it once in a while, wears out knee slides as well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My worst spill was right here in my basement ! Trying to move the old gold wing around and slipped ! Knocked me into the fridge down there , split my eyebrow open. Black eye for a few days too. LOL Crash bar saved my leg from getting smashed. LOL That ol thing was heavy !



The bigger the bike the heavier they are. Been under a few in my time but an XS1100H gave me my worst beating.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> " some " people were thinking about him ??
> 
> maybe you missed some post's but almost all of us have mentioned at times his absence...
> 
> so next time include us ALL !!!
> 
> glad you made contact and let us know,,so often good members make friends,,then go away.....



:msp_sad: and I thought I did good. He got the point like I said and I think it lifted his spriits.

Oh and I did mention you by name, :msp_thumbsup: and told him you love all Steels now:msp_wink:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anyone can ride a bike straight up. Well known adage from WW ll , ...give a Canadian a bike and the enemy won`t have to kill him.....


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet I have dropped more bikes than anyone else on this thread.....LOL....



More bikes or motorcycles ?? 

if "bikes" probly !!

if motorcycles,,do parkin lots,campgrounds,party areas,driveways,beaches,,logging roads,,yard at home,,etc count or just on the road ??

i had times i wanted to go for a ride,,got on,fell over,woke up in the mornin all skeeter bites wondering why i was under the machine smellin of gasoline ??

do those count ?? 

fallin off in front of a bar and having somebody drag you out from under and bring you home and leave you on the lawn and the cycle on it's side all nite next to the sidewalk count ??

let's see,,how many weeks in a summer times how many summers times how many years ?? LOL !!

one time a GF and i were ,,uh,,,well,,,getting " involved " on the seat of a shovel and it fell over on BOTH of us,,and the pipes STIHl hot !!,, we both got burned 

does THAT count ??

my guess,,,300 times ??


----------



## IEL

Jerry, am I correct in my understanding that an epoxy primer followed by a marine grade polyurethane color is the best finish for a saw? Any tips for prepping magnesium for paint? I'm thinking oven cleaner, followed by brake cleaner, and a final wipe down with xylene or toluol before painting. That should clean the oil out of the pores, right?

When we are getting paint mixed for the tractor, I will see what they have for marine coatings. There is an industrial plastic/resins/composite/paint supplier local, If they don't have it, no one will. I am sure they will cost a small fortune per can, but I bet one quart would do quite a few saws.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> :msp_sad: and I thought I did good. He got the point like I said and I think it lifted his spriits.
> 
> Oh and I did mention you by name, :msp_thumbsup: and told him you love all Steels now:msp_wink:



You DID do good,,thank you..

and doo,doo on you for the steal remark !! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> My worst spill was right here in my basement ! Trying to move the old gold wing around and slipped ! Knocked me into the fridge down there , split my eyebrow open. Black eye for a few days too. LOL Crash bar saved my leg from getting smashed. LOL That ol thing was heavy !



My dad dropped his over on himself in the driveway and was barely able to reach his phone to call my Mom out to help. Luckily he had his helmet on already and cracked it against the concrete drive and not his nug. Was able to get it off himself by the time she came out and she helped him pick it back up. 

Got on it and rode it to work, now that's what I'm talking about. He got a ticket when I was younger and they were stationed in different states for doing 110 in the rain on an old Honda 650. That's my Dad! Still tells my Mom the radar must have been messed up due to the rain. I call BS.


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone can ride a bike straight up. Well known adage from WW ll , ...give a Canadian a bike and the enemy won`t have to kill him.....



Guess the beer is a given. You add the two together then oh my


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Jerry, am I correct in my understanding that an epoxy primer followed by a marine grade polyurethane color is the best finish for a saw? Any tips for prepping magnesium for paint? I'm thinking oven cleaner, followed by brake cleaner, and a final wipe down with xylene or toluol before painting. That should clean the oil out of the pores, right?
> 
> When we are getting paint mixed for the tractor, I will see what they have for marine coatings. There is an industrial plastic/resins/composite/paint supplier local, If they don't have it, no one will. I am sure they will cost a small fortune per can, but I bet one quart would do quite a few saws.



HEAT is a good way to get the oil out...

then clean it while stihl hot or warm..

porouse metal can trap oil,,heat opens the pores..

can get tricky but a lot of people have success lots of diff ways..

a USC that has heat works good also..


----------



## roncoinc

Down !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The bigger the bike the heavier they are. Been under a few in my time but an XS1100H gave me my worst beating.



The old wing was a 1976 all stripped down. No bags or anything. Made it look a little better. LOL

I stihl picked the OL up that day and went for a ride. LOL Surprised she got on there after looking at me. LOL We were stihl dating at the time.

I know its a Jap bike , but it was cheap and ran great ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Down !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Had to go and change it on us ! :msp_sneaky:


We can too ! 


Nite ya ol phart


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Jerry, am I correct in my understanding that an epoxy primer followed by a marine grade polyurethane color is the best finish for a saw? Any tips for prepping magnesium for paint? I'm thinking oven cleaner, followed by brake cleaner, and a final wipe down with xylene or toluol before painting. That should clean the oil out of the pores, right?
> 
> When we are getting paint mixed for the tractor, I will see what they have for marine coatings. There is an industrial plastic/resins/composite/paint supplier local, If they don't have it, no one will. I am sure they will cost a small fortune per can, but I bet one quart would do quite a few saws.



I boil all my mag parts in soapy water for at least one half hour, then boil in clean rinse water another 5-10, change water out about 2-3 times. Spray down with brake cleaner and apply primer immediately. Can`t let bare clean mag set even 10 mins after cleaning,it starts to corrode immediately. Yep , prime with black epoxy primer first thing. Top color can go on even days later. Just lightly rub primer over with fine industrial grade Scotchbrite before laying on color.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> More bikes or motorcycles ??
> 
> if "bikes" probly !!
> 
> if motorcycles,,do parkin lots,campgrounds,party areas,driveways,beaches,,logging roads,,yard at home,,etc count or just on the road ??
> 
> i had times i wanted to go for a ride,,got on,fell over,woke up in the mornin all skeeter bites wondering why i was under the machine smellin of gasoline ??
> 
> do those count ??
> 
> fallin off in front of a bar and having somebody drag you out from under and bring you home and leave you on the lawn and the cycle on it's side all nite next to the sidewalk count ??
> 
> let's see,,how many weeks in a summer times how many summers times how many years ?? LOL !!
> 
> one time a GF and i were ,,uh,,,well,,,getting " involved " on the seat of a shovel and it fell over on BOTH of us,,and the pipes STIHl hot !!,, we both got burned
> 
> does THAT count ??
> 
> my guess,,,300 times ??



Motorbikes, I likely dropped a motorbike 20-25 times in an evening. Hill climbing with rear paddle wheel, most climbs end in dropping the bike. Did that for 7 years,60-90 nights in each year....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

We would drive 450 and 500 Honda twins up the railroad lines, fall off the track sometimes....


----------



## tbone75

I would have rode a lot more if I had quit drinking a long time ago. LOL 

Learned no to have very many riding ! Last time I did that,took me 1-1/2 hrs to get 12 miles home ! LOL Never put it down , just very close many times ! Could have got home faster walking ! LOL That was then end of riding and drinking ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would have rode a lot more if I had quit drinking a long time ago. LOL
> 
> Learned no to have very many riding ! Last time I did that,took me 1-1/2 hrs to get 12 miles home ! LOL Never put it down , just very close many times ! Could have got home faster walking ! LOL That was then end of riding and drinking ! LOL



Leave the drinking til after the ride.....:msp_thumbsup:
I rode from the time I was 13 til around 35-36, was on some type of motorcycle almost every day, usually several on each day. Build, compete, race,tour and just ride for fun. On and off road, track and trail...LOL
If it had two wheels I was on it and having fun. Had my YZ 250 12' up in the air.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Leave the drinking til after the ride.....:msp_thumbsup:
> I rode from the time I was 13 til around 35-36, was on some type of motorcycle almost every day, usually several on each day. Build, compete, race,tour and just ride for fun. On and off road, track and trail...LOL
> If it had two wheels I was on it and having fun. Had my YZ 250 12' up in the air.



Have a lot of poker runs around here,always lots of bar stops ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Have a lot of poker runs around here,always lots of bar stops ! LOL



Went on 2-3 of them every year also, wife like it back then.....


----------



## tbone75

Got my first bike at 13 , Dad got it in on trade with a horse ! LOL 

Yep, my Dad was a true horse trader. LOL Why I hate them dang things ! Way to many scars from them SOBs !
He once bought 20 wild ponies just up the road from here. They had been running 200 acres for several years ! Me and 2 buddies got the pleasure of breaking them all so he could sell them ! Talk about a beating !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Went on 2-3 of them every year also, wife like it back then.....



Always a lot of fun for most. Usually some one got hurt. Couple times worse ! Gravel and guard rail took 2 out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got my first bike at 13 , Dad got it in on trade with a horse ! LOL
> 
> Yep, my Dad was a true horse trader. LOL Why I hate them dang things ! Way to many scars from them SOBs !
> He once bought 20 wild ponies just up the road from here. They had been running 200 acres for several years ! Me and 2 buddies got the pleasure of breaking them all so he could sell them ! Talk about a beating !!



They could lay a good thrashing you alright.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I keep the BIG poops in a box under the shop
> 
> wonder if it is stihl there ??



John agrees with what I should bring to get it out. 

Love it or hate it type of thing. ;-))


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> The old wing was a 1976 all stripped down. No bags or anything. Made it look a little better. LOL
> 
> I stihl picked the OL up that day and went for a ride. LOL Surprised she got on there after looking at me. LOL We were stihl dating at the time.
> 
> I know its a Jap bike , but it was cheap and ran great ! LOL



Riding my Dads Goldwing was the reason I ended up buying the Road Glide. It raind and was windy on some of my rides up there in WI and now I love my fixed fairing. The Glide handles like a sport model Cadillac


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Always a lot of fun for most. Usually some one got hurt. Couple times worse ! Gravel and guard rail took 2 out.



I made it through them all without an accident. Had one turkey drop his bike and take mine off its stand, he got a good thrashing.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I made it through them all without an accident. Had one turkey drop his bike and take mine off its stand, he got a good thrashing.



Why I always tried to park away from the rest of them drunks ! LOL 

Riding behind a few feet from one guy. Light turned red,he stops. Forgot to put his feet down ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Why I always tried to park away from the rest of them drunks ! LOL
> 
> Riding behind a few feet from one guy. Light turned red,he stops. Forgot to put his feet down ! LOL



Yeah, this drunk/stoned turkey came riding in on a rat Harley, vice grips clamped loosely on the right handlebar with throttle cable wired to them acted as throttle grip, no brakes just downshift and use his feet to come to a full stop. Dufus was showing off,came in too fast and had to drop the bike at the last minute cause he wasn`t going to stop, took out three bikes.....NOT GOOD FOR HIM.


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> I boil all my mag parts in soapy water for at least one half hour, then boil in clean rinse water another 5-10, change water out about 2-3 times. Spray down with brake cleaner and apply primer immediately. Can`t let bare clean mag set even 10 mins after cleaning,it starts to corrode immediately. Yep , prime with black epoxy primer first thing. Top color can go on even days later. Just lightly rub primer over with fine industrial grade Scotchbrite before laying on color.



How much working time do you have with that epoxy primer? I assume you would have to mix it while the parts are boiling in the rinse? 
I guess I will have to put together a big burner and some sort of tank for boiling parts. I doubt my Coleman stoves would have the balls for boiling a big enough pot...

Would bondo stand up to the boiling? If not, how could I fill dents and scrapes?

It seems I have a lot to learn about properly finishing mag.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> How much working time do you have with that epoxy primer? I assume you would have to mix it while the parts are boiling in the rinse?
> I guess I will have to put together a big burner and some sort of tank for boiling parts. I doubt my Coleman stoves would have the balls for boiling a big enough pot...
> 
> Would bondo stand up to the boiling? If not, how could I fill dents and scrapes?
> 
> It seems I have a lot to learn about properly finishing mag.



Your pot time on the epoxy is about 5-6 hrs, sealed up in the gun. I apply the bondo after priming, the primer seals the pitts up good.You also need to get the oil out before applying bondo.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, this drunk/stoned turkey came riding in on a rat Harley, vice grips clamped loosely on the right handlebar with throttle cable wired to them acted as throttle grip, no brakes just downshift and use his feet to come to a full stop. Dufus was showing off,came in too fast and had to drop the bike at the last minute cause he wasn`t going to stop, took out three bikes.....NOT GOOD FOR HIM.



Yea ! He would have needed a ride out of there !


----------



## tbone75

Down Time !!!! 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yea ! He would have needed a ride out of there !



He went away in the bed of a halfton along with his bike, he was leaking a bit of blood .........:msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your pot time on the epoxy is about 5-6 hrs, sealed up in the gun. I apply the bondo after priming, the primer seals the pitts up good.You also need to get the oil out before applying bondo.



Ok, that's good to know. I figured the epoxy would have to set a lot slower than the epoxy glue I use...
I think I have an idea for a big burner for firing a large parts boiling pot. I will leave my design as a surprise in case it really sucks... LOL


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Night jerry.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Better to have slacked and lost.....than to never have slacked at all.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Better to have slacked and lost.....than to never have slacked at all.



Big time slacker right here !


----------



## tbone75

No morning crew yet ? Stihl ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzlackerzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Ol Buddy

Bad night??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ol Buddy
> 
> Bad night??



A little . LOL Can't sleep fer chit.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> A little . LOL Can't sleep fer chit.



I was that way the other night. 

Couldn't get to sleep till 9:30. 

Good luck.


----------



## tbone75

I may need a couple naps today. LOL All I need to do is mow grass for the day. LOL Nothing else going on.

Looks like it will dry up for a few days !


----------



## dancan

Been here fo 20 minutes tryin to catch up ....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Been here fo 20 minutes tryin to catch up ....



Slacker ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Caught another mouse last night ! Time to stop feeding these cats ! They need to earn there keep ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sucks to be up so early , can't do nuttin ! I will wake everyone else up ! Feel like I could almost do something ? LOL 

Besides sleep ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Been here fo 20 minutes tryin to catch up ....



Yeah me too.....lotsa war stories.......wished I'd stayed up but the pillow was calling....got a few muhself......Looks like I may actually be done on the "J" thing today.....like the money but really need to spend some uninterrupted, quality time on my boat.....and the Blue Swedish Brick...and if the daughter actually manages to get her MC license.......gotta dig out a little Kazawaki 250 Ninja I got stashed in the basement...needs a new battery, check tire pressure and fluids, reg and sticker........twin cyl, eight valve, water cooled, six speed with a 14,000 RPM redline..only 1,800 miles on it...sweet little rig.....not yer grandpas 250!!!! Be the daughters first ride if she gets her paperwork....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah me too.....lotsa war stories.......wished I'd stayed up but the pillow was calling....got a few muhself......Looks like I may actually be done on the "J" thing today.....like the money but really need to spend some uninterrupted, quality time on my boat.....and the Blue Swedish Brick...and if the daughter actually manages to get her MC license.......gotta dig out a little Kazawaki 250 Ninja I got stashed in the basement...needs a new battery, check tire pressure and fluids, reg and sticker........twin cyl, eight valve, water cooled, six speed with a 14,000 RPM redline..only 1,800 miles on it...sweet little rig.....not yer grandpas 250!!!! Be the daughters first ride if she gets her paperwork....



I bet you got lots of war stories ! LOL

Sounds like a good first bike for her. That 250 is bout like a 650 back when I was 16 ! LOL My Nephew had one,sounds just like it. Very fast little bike !

My first bike was a Honda 90. LOL High and low range trans ! LOL


----------



## dancan

I got a Honda 50 somewhere , should turn it into a bike saw LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I bet you got lots of war stories ! LOL
> 
> Sounds like a good first bike for her. That 250 is bout like a 650 back when I was 16 ! LOL My Nephew had one,sounds just like it. Very fast little bike !
> 
> My first bike was a Honda 90. LOL High and low range trans ! LOL



Yeah it's quite a gentle bike....bout like a Hooski 55.....gets the job done well enough but lackluster to run....has excellent torque with the four valve heads so it's easy to get under way with..but has the deadest powerband I've ever seen...like it's electric....pulls the same everywhere in the rpm range...makes no difference if it's turning 2,500K.. 5,000K or 12,000K ....just pulls the same.......weird....

That said.....I came the closest to getting a speeding ticket on that thing than any on of my other bikes.......was bringing it back to the garage one evening....got a wild hair and spooled her to redline every gear...just snicked into sixth at a tad over 100mph....and met a county mounty right at the top of a tiny hump in the road....EEEEK!!! Hit the binders....Looked in the mirrors......all I could see was tail lights about six feet in the air and the entire underside of that Impala..."Damnitalltohell this ain't gonna be easy to live down!!!" Was all I could think.... so I nailed it and continued on.....he musta thought I was a big Jappa and would be two towns over by the time he got turned around.....he didn't pursue.....he also didn't know I had to kick her down two gears to get over the next hill at 80-90mph!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I had a little 500 Ninja for awhile and wish I hadn't sold it. Great little bike for around town. Brother has one now be rides almost every day. There is nothing exciting about them, just solid dependable bikes. 




Jimmy


----------



## Stihl 041S

Robin;
In "World's Fastest Indian" the speed runs were Ducs..

That's all I got. 

Night all


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Robin;
> In "World's Fastest Indian" the speed runs were Ducs..
> 
> That's all I got.
> 
> Night all



Seen that movie not long ago. LOL Crazy SOG !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah it's quite a gentle bike....bout like a Hooski 55.....gets the job done well enough but lackluster to run....has excellent torque with the four valve heads so it's easy to get under way with..but has the deadest powerband I've ever seen...like it's electric....pulls the same everywhere in the rpm range...makes no difference if it's turning 2,500K.. 5,000K or 12,000K ....just pulls the same.......weird....
> 
> That said.....I came the closest to getting a speeding ticket on that thing than any on of my other bikes.......was bringing it back to the garage one evening....got a wild hair and spooled her to redline every gear...just snicked into sixth at a tad over 100mph....and met a county mounty right at the top of a tiny hump in the road....EEEEK!!! Hit the binders....Looked in the mirrors......all I could see was tail lights about six feet in the air and the entire underside of that Impala..."Damnitalltohell this ain't gonna be easy to live down!!!" Was all I could think.... so I nailed it and continued on.....he musta thought I was a big Jappa and would be two towns over by the time he got turned around.....he didn't pursue.....he also didn't know I had to kick her down two gears to get over the next hill at 80-90mph!!! LOL!!!



Bet you could make it run way better ! After she gets use to it ! LOL

Just curious , why you even have the thing ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Seen that movie not long ago. LOL Crazy SOG !! LOL



And that is the way Bonneville is. Friendly as Hel.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Bet you could make it run way better ! After she gets use to it ! LOL
> 
> Just curious , why you even have the thing ? LOL



I bought it several yrs ago for the OL to learn to ride on.....she always hated it....said to was to ...red! Hell I bought two red bikes to go riding with her.....but it didn't help.....stihl to red.....daughter likes red....free red with purple wheels is even better!!!! Bike is in great shape....nearly new.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Wife is starting to ask questions. For some strange reason ive had 1-2 boxes in the mail almsot everyday this week....not big boxes, small boxes. but still, shes asking questions, and Ive only got so many answers.....

Glad its finally Friday....only 9 more hours and Im home free.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Forecast is for rain showers but so far its been sunny and things are drying up enough out there to start some outside work....:msp_smile:


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> I may need a couple naps today. LOL All I need to do is mow grass for the day. LOL Nothing else going on.
> 
> Looks like it will dry up for a few days !


T, What you doin' up so early?! Get on the couch and go back to bed!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> I bet you got lots of war stories ! LOL
> 
> Sounds like a good first bike for her. That 250 is bout like a 650 back when I was 16 ! LOL My Nephew had one,sounds just like it. Very fast little bike !
> 
> My first bike was a Honda 90. LOL High and low range trans ! LOL



Brother and I had a Honda 90! Then a 350, then a BSA. One day an old lady pulled out in front of me over in Middleboro. Drove home and parked that sweet soundin' BSA and never road again. What a nice soundin' bike! Paid $300 for it I think. Back in the early 70's was good $.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

Some yard work to do today.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I've had a slew of the little Hondas growing up. The a bunch of different big bikes.....can't imagine life with out a bike around. Really wanting to get another dirt bike...maybe in a few more years. 



Jimmy


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've had a slew of the little Hondas growing up. The a bunch of different big bikes.....can't imagine life with out a bike around. Really wanting to get another dirt bike...maybe in a few more years.
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy


We had a 250 Bultaco we used to ride all over Myles Standish forest!! Had a camp there in WW11. Lot of guys went thru there! Huge area, largest in SE MA. Brother grabbed the wrong gas can and straight gased it! Nice bike!


----------



## AU_K2500

im not exactly built for two wheels. ill stick with 4! I love my honda, got a 1986 Honda TRX350. first year of true 4 wheel drive in a quad. solid axles front and rear. the damn thing is bullet proof, had it down to a bare frame. replaced anything broken or worn. runs like a top now.


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Brother and I had a Honda 90! Then a 350, then a BSA. One day an old lady pulled out in front of me over in Middleboro. Drove home and parked that sweet soundin' BSA and never road again. What a nice soundin' bike! Paid $300 for it I think. Back in the early 70's was good $.



The other people is the worst thing about riding ! They don't seem to see ya there !


----------



## IEL

Anyone else here really like the old flat fender dodge power wagons?
One of the vehicle on my bucket list of things I need to own at some point. Along with a series 1 land Rover, and something with a two stroke Detroit diesel.
I really like the big, old, slow, go-anywhere 4x4 trucks. I am thinking of going with a late 80s-1992 toyota 4runner with the 22re I4 engine as my first truck. Good on gas, and lots of fun.


----------



## dancan

Bultaco LOL 
Not a name brand I expected to hear twice in the same month .
A buddy of mine just got his fathers Bultaco 250 sumthin back from his brother .
His father had bought it new in the early 70's , his brother got it in the 80's and it hasn't seen a road , trail or daylight since then .


----------



## tbone75

Guess I will go mow grass , that will take all day. LOL


----------



## IEL

I better get off my azz soon, I have a lot of yard work to do.....


Maybe some coffee will help me get moving. Time to make a pot.


----------



## tbone75

Grass is stihl a bit wet. But I stihl mowed one section. Kinda divide the yard up in 5 sections. That was the med size one. LOL Gas up and take a break each section. 
Only a 20% chance of rain so far today , that could change any sec. LOL


----------



## IEL

Almost all the yard work done. Just a final tidy up, and that project is done.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Office time this afternoon. Writing e-mails, doing paper work, etc. Raining off and on but must push on.


----------



## AU_K2500

I was informed earlier today that monday, July 15th, is "respect Canada Day"....doesnt mean I have to....


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I was informed earlier today that today, July 12th, is "respect Canada Day"....doesnt mean I have to....



nadians,,can " take a lickin and keep on tickin " . 

gotta respect em,,,who else would wanna live up there  ??


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I was informed earlier today that today, July 12th, is "respect Canada Day"....doesnt mean I have to....



Respect canada day EH ??

july 15 !!


respect canada day july 15th - Google Search

how come no respect America day ??

oh,,,right ..:redface:


----------



## roncoinc

HHhMMmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.............

i wonder if it's just coincidense that july 15 is ALSO...

It


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> HHhMMmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.............
> 
> i wonder if it's just coincidense that july 15 is ALSO...
> 
> It



click on "it" ..


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Wife is starting to ask questions. For some strange reason ive had 1-2 boxes in the mail almsot everyday this week....not big boxes, small boxes. but still, shes asking questions, and Ive only got so many answers.....
> 
> Glad its finally Friday....only 9 more hours and Im home free.



Two more on Monday. One is heavy. ;-))))


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Two more on Monday. One is heavy. ;-))))



theres an 070 clutch sitting in my Mailbox as we speak. and there will be an Echo 280E coil in there tomorrow. and then apparently two more boxes on Monday. Thanks a lot guys, really helping me keep my marriage together.


----------



## roncoinc

GGGRRrrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,,,,,.

lawn tractor tires,,always going flat !!

so i got a tube,,pull the wheel and put it on the floor jack under the truck and broke both sides loose.

inflate tube and set it in the sun to get soft.

cut out valve stem...

deflate tube all the way and squeeze all the air out and put in air valve to keep it flat.

tire spoons and pop the valve stem side up.

fight like hell and get the tube in !!.

tire spoons and put the tire back on rim..

inflate.

only took an hour !!!

tire shops must have a machine ??

was going to bring it up to Dan's but was in a hurry .


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> theres an 070 clutch sitting in my Mailbox as we speak. and there will be an Echo 280E coil in there tomorrow. and then apparently two more boxes on Monday. Thanks a lot guys, really helping me keep my marriage together.



We'll do all we can. 

Does size matter?? Lol


----------



## little possum

motorcycle talk..

Did pretty good on my first bike ^ (ported, cammed, jetted, pipe, etc YZ450F) Wrecked a few times in the rocks down at the NationalForest. But worse crash was in the driveway 10 feet away from the door. Had turned off gas, and it leaned out, kicked rear end around.. Gravels in the knee and arm. Possible broken bone in the wrist that is still tender occasionally. Helmet saved the noggin cause it has a skuff across it. 

its the weekend!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> We'll do all we can.
> 
> Does size matter?? Lol



As a matter of fact, YES! the bigger the better. then it will get put on the porch and she will NEVER see it!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> motorcycle talk..
> 
> Did pretty good on my first bike ^ (ported, cammed, jetted, pipe, etc YZ450F) Wrecked a few times in the rocks down at the NationalForest. But worse crash was in the driveway 10 feet away from the door. Had turned off gas, and it leaned out, kicked rear end around.. Gravels in the knee and arm. Possible broken bone in the wrist that is still tender occasionally. Helmet saved the noggin cause it has a skuff across it.
> 
> its the weekend!!



That Dodge better be a Diesel....


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> motorcycle talk..
> 
> Did pretty good on my first bike ^ (ported, cammed, jetted, pipe, etc YZ450F) Wrecked a few times in the rocks down at the NationalForest. But worse crash was in the driveway 10 feet away from the door. Had turned off gas, and it leaned out, kicked rear end around.. Gravels in the knee and arm. Possible broken bone in the wrist that is still tender occasionally. Helmet saved the noggin cause it has a skuff across it.
> 
> its the weekend!!



YZ`s were my fav off roader bikes 250 and 500 kept me busy for many years and the stump pullin PE 250 was great for trails. The highway bikes were numerous and would buy or trade one at the drop of a hat, just to get to run everything out there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Anyone else here really like the old flat fender dodge power wagons?
> One of the vehicle on my bucket list of things I need to own at some point. Along with a series 1 land Rover, and something with a two stroke Detroit diesel.
> I really like the big, old, slow, go-anywhere 4x4 trucks. I am thinking of going with a late 80s-1992 toyota 4runner with the 22re I4 engine as my first truck. Good on gas, and lots of fun.



As in a 1948 PW?......I grew up with one on the farm, first truck I got to drive around 9 years old out on the cut fields running fence. That old truck would go anywhere. My first cousin and I bought one when we were around 20 and drove it everywhere, many fishing and hunting trips it got to see.


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> As in a 1948 PW?......I grew up with one on the farm, first truck I got to drive around 9 years old out on the cut fields running fence. That old truck would go anywhere. My first cousin and I bought one when we were around 20 and drove it everywhere, many fishing and hunting trips it got to see.



Yep, a 1948 would be a flat fender. That just refers to the first series of power wagons, in that style.

The project trucks in need of a full restoration are surprisingly affordable. Hopefully I will restore one sometime once I am out of school and have my own place. That would be about the perfect firewood truck IMO, no logging road could stop it.


----------



## IEL

Well, I'm off to drop off an application at the gas station, and pick up a new degreaser at home hardware. This degreaser looks promising. Reasonably cheaper than pizz off, and about the same PH. If it works as good, I might have found something even better for us nadians. If it isn't just as effective as pizzoff, the savings aren't worth it, they are real close in price.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Yep, a 1948 would be a flat fender. That just refers to the first series of power wagons, in that style.
> 
> The project trucks in need of a full restoration are surprisingly affordable. Hopefully I will restore one sometime once I am out of school and have my own place. That would be about the perfect firewood truck IMO, no logging road could stop it.




The older ones had flat front fenders with more square corners, the 47 and on fenders had more rounded corners. The 50 and on up PW`s were the most popular up here and the military sold off hundreds of them as surplus , we could get them for around $500. in great shape.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Well daughter completed the first day of her "Motorcycle Safety Course".......I spent the last 20 mins with steri gause and tape........did a third gear endo.....4-5" by 2 1/2" road rash on her starboard forearm......starboard kneeball has some draggage too.....LOL!!! Pain is a wonderful teacher.......I think she learned.....when I went to pick her up at 5:00pm she was tooling around the cones...upshifting and downshifting smoothly.....got right back on.....going in a half hour early tomorrow......regular pitbullett......LOL!!!!!



Good girl you got there Robin.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HHhMMmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.............
> 
> i wonder if it's just coincidense that july 15 is ALSO...
> 
> It



I am staying home the 14th ! National nude day ! :msp_scared: May be some good sights , BUT !! :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I am staying home the 14th ! National nude day ! :msp_scared: May be some good sights , BUT !! :msp_scared:



Or sept 19th. 

Talk like a pirate day...


----------



## IEL

My home hardware sucks... None of the things I needed they stock... And all of them are on their website.

I did look at brake cleaners though. Crc chlorinated is a mix of trichlorethylene and perchloroethylene. Gunk chlorinated is a mix of perchloroethylene and methylene chloride. The gunk sounds like it would be a damn good paint stripper. The trichlorethylene explains why the crc is about the best brake cleaner... Nothing is anywhere near as fast at dissolving oil as that stuff...

Any thoughts on your favourite brake cleaner?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I am staying home the 14th ! National nude day ! :msp_scared: May be some good sights , BUT !! :msp_scared:



You know that you're not quite right and have a problem if you catch yourself staring in the mirror and flexing your muscle ........


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Or sept 19th.
> 
> Talk like a pirate day...



Arrrr !


----------



## dancan

IEL said:


> My home hardware sucks.
> 
> ...........
> 
> Any thoughts on your favourite brake cleaner?



It's the Hardluck store up here , if you realy need it , "Hard Luck" cause you're drivin to town LOL

When my shop is busy I can go through a case a in less than a week , 2.99 a can is my favorite LOL


----------



## dancan

The Husquee price is droppin , 
I sent them John and Ron's number .....


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> It's the Hardluck store up here , if you realy need it , "Hard Luck" cause you're drivin to town LOL
> 
> When my shop is busy I can go through a case a in less than a week , 2.99 a can is my favorite LOL



What stuff are you getting for $2.99 a can? Here, crc is $7.50 a can, and I haven't found much that's cheaper.


----------



## dancan

Arrrrrrr !
Jus practicin LOL



tbone75 said:


> Guess I will go mow grass , that will take all day. LOL



Git yourself one of these , add to your rideone , done in 1/2 the time .


----------



## IEL

IEL said:


> What stuff are you getting for $2.99 a can? Here, crc is $7.50 a can, and I haven't found much that's cheaper.



Ok, Canadian tire has their off brand stuff for $6 a can. There has to be something cheaper than that.

Maybe if I went to the automotive industrial supply store? They might have it cheaper by the case?


Also, a little warning. Kleen flow carb cleaner will strip paint really well. I dripped a bit on some powder coated shelving, and when I came back an hour later, it was falling off. I bet it would strip normal paint real fast.


----------



## dancan

Geoff , look for the closest aftermaket automotive dealer near you and also check with the new car dealerships , tell them you are one of the purchasers for the museum that you are helping and ask for the case lot or a wholesale/trade price , you may have to purchase a case of 12 at a time but it may open the door for better prices , ask if you need to open an account but on a cash basis to get better pricing , it may even help your old man get better prices on some of the stuff he uses/needs .

I'm not old BTW , others may be if they feel so incline ....


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> Geoff , look for the closest aftermaket automotive dealer near you and also check with the new car dealerships , tell them you are one of the purchasers for the museum that you are helping and ask for the case lot or a wholesale/trade price , you may have to purchase a case of 12 at a time but it may open the door for better prices , ask if you need to open an account but on a cash basis to get better pricing , it may even help your old man get better prices on some of the stuff he uses/needs .
> 
> I'm not old BTW , others may be if they feel so incline ....



I will give that a try. I think I know of an industrial automotive supply wholesaler not too far away. They even sell products marked "industrial use only, not for resale".
Does that sound like the right sort of place?


----------



## dancan

Arrrrrr !
BTW that LP fellow .... Arrrrrr an that Jim fellow ........ Arrrrrrr !

Hey Robin ! When you fork a lemon into that circus seal an Ginger (She was hot but MaryAnn was oh so ..... :msp_smile: ) 

Arrrrrrrr !


----------



## dancan

Arrrr ! 
But them Jimmy an Sparky fellows ...... Arrrrrrr !
Arrrrr ! Looks like I'm gonna have to fork another lemon Arrrrrrr !


----------



## IEL

Wow..... Acklands grainger the most over priced store on earth has crc chlorinated brake cleaner for $5.39 list price.... They normally charge a bit less in store. Even at their full price, it is by far the cheapest I have found, along with being about the best. My dad has a business license for his horse packing box company, so we can actually shop at acklands. By the case it might be a good option? 
After seeing that, I bet the other place will be down around $4 a can for crc.


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> Arrrr !
> But them Jimmy an Sparky fellows ...... Arrrrrrr !
> Arrrrr ! Looks like I'm gonna have to fork another lemon Arrrrrrr !



Having fun, are we?


----------



## roncoinc

Down time !!


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Down time !!



What? No what you did today? No "hi dancan"?


----------



## dancan

BTW it's respect Merica Day everyday up here , specially when it's 5 cents on the dollar but you wanna see respect when it's 10 cents or better ........ Arrrrrrrrr !!!!!!


----------



## dancan

IEL said:


> What? No what you did today? No "hi dancan"?



Must be like past 7 down there ..........






Arrrrrrr !!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

In to say hi, off to work on the baler, have replace 4 belts tonight and track down a locking collar for the main roller bar bearing, damn thing came off in the field.


----------



## tbone75

Not much happening in here tonight ? I fell asleep bout 6:30 and got back up at 9pm ? Be up most of the night now ! Really hate when I do that !


----------



## tbone75

My other machinist buddy came over today. Sent 4 junk push mowers home with him ! LOL He just wanted the wheels off them. Told him all or nothing ! LOL SUCKER !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> My other machinist buddy came over today. Sent 4 junk push mowers home with him ! LOL He just wanted the wheels off them. Told him all or nothing ! LOL SUCKER !! :hmm3grin2orange:



Well THIS machinist buddy needs a chuck mount size. 

Hey John!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I gave him a Homie little super 2 a while back. He has it running good, needed a B&C for it. Dug one out and gave it and 2 chains to him. Think hes catching CAD ! LOL
Thanks to me ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well THIS machinist buddy needs a chuck mount size.
> 
> Hey John!!!!!!



Oops ! Forgot to look ? LOL

Hey Mongo , hows it going ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I gave him a Homie little super 2 a while back. He has it running good, needed a B&C for it. Dug one out and gave it and 2 chains to him. Think hes catching CAD ! LOL
> Thanks to me ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Enabler!!!!!


----------



## IEL

Any recommendations for a small, affordable USC for saw carbs? It has to be cheaper in the long run than buying carb cleaner spray.... Harbor freight isn't an option. I might try the gun shops? I know there is a little Hornady unit out there, but I can't remember the cost.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Enabler!!!!!



Like you have any room to talk bout me ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## little possum

AU_K2500 said:


> That Dodge better be a Diesel....



5.9! gasser! 3/4ton Haha it did good and grossed 17K (see previous posted pic hauling 18' steel triaxle and 70hp JD) Had a drinking problem... Did pull 28' camper and supplies etc up black MTN at 47mph. Thought I was high cotton till uncle passed me in the cummins  After last trip to VA pulling 20' tag along empty and using almost more oil than gas, it went to Clist and sold in 3 days. haha. Cant hate on a truck that gets the job done. And it was way cheaper than a diesel. Numerous over loaded hauls for it. A trip through a ditch one morning, etc etc. I miss it some days. It ran out good on the interstate. Now I drive a civic  Sold the 88 F250 7.3 to my uncle. Thought I was fixin to score a Cummins but, its on hold right now.

Bedtime. Worked my 8, gun shop visit, came home and mowed and weedeated till dark. Up at it early tomorrow. Gotta make progress on tractor shed while I have a skidsteer here.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Any recommendations for a small, affordable USC for saw carbs? It has to be cheaper in the long run than buying carb cleaner spray.... Harbor freight isn't an option. I might try the gun shops? I know there is a little Hornady unit out there, but I can't remember the cost.



HF or flea bay would be the cheapest. Nothing else I know of ? Maybe the swap thread here ?


----------



## IEL

IEL said:


> Any recommendations for a small, affordable USC for saw carbs? It has to be cheaper in the long run than buying carb cleaner spray.... Harbor freight isn't an option. I might try the gun shops? I know there is a little Hornady unit out there, but I can't remember the cost.



Hmm the cheapest little hornady is $120 at cabelas...
For that much I might as well hold out for the $320 hornady magnum sonic with two ultrasonic generator hings and a tank heater. All stainless, looks a lot better built.
Might wait until christmas for that one... Sure looks like a nice unit.

What do you all use for a solutition for usc cleaning carbs? I imagine you wouldnt want anything too harsh...


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Like you have any room to talk bout me ! :msp_sneaky:



Okay. No comeback to that one Ol Buddy.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> HF or flea bay would be the cheapest. Nothing else I know of ? Maybe the swap thread here ?



Harbor freight isnt a thing in canada. Our version of it (princess auto) wouldnt have anything like that.

I figure if entry level $30 one works, I would try it. If the only entry level ones are $100+ in canada, I would rather save up the $300 for a really good one. I think the heater would be well worth it. Maybe I could offset the cost by renting it to my dad to clean his rifle parts... LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Wife is starting to ask questions. For some strange reason ive had 1-2 boxes in the mail almsot everyday this week....not big boxes, small boxes. but still, shes asking questions, and Ive only got so many answers.....
> 
> Glad its finally Friday....only 9 more hours and Im home free.






knew that was coming!




IEL said:


> Anyone else here really like the old flat fender dodge power wagons?
> One of the vehicle on my bucket list of things I need to own at some point. Along with a series 1 land Rover, and something with a two stroke Detroit diesel.
> I really like the big, old, slow, go-anywhere 4x4 trucks. I am thinking of going with a late 80s-1992 toyota 4runner with the 22re I4 engine as my first truck. Good on gas, and lots of fun.






love the power wagons




AU_K2500 said:


> theres an 070 clutch sitting in my Mailbox as we speak. and there will be an Echo 280E coil in there tomorrow. and then apparently two more boxes on Monday. Thanks a lot guys, really helping me keep my marriage together.






hehehe...those boxes are gonna cost you....




little possum said:


> motorcycle talk..
> 
> Did pretty good on my first bike ^ (ported, cammed, jetted, pipe, etc YZ450F) Wrecked a few times in the rocks down at the NationalForest. But worse crash was in the driveway 10 feet away from the door. Had turned off gas, and it leaned out, kicked rear end around.. Gravels in the knee and arm. Possible broken bone in the wrist that is still tender occasionally. Helmet saved the noggin cause it has a skuff across it.
> 
> its the weekend!!



That's what I'm talking about right there!




Jimmy


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jimmy, 5 a side gonna be enough on the trailer?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite ya Ol Phart ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Okay. No comeback to that one Ol Buddy.



Yep ! You is way worse than me !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Hmm the cheapest little hornady is $120 at cabelas...
> For that much I might as well hold out for the $320 hornady magnum sonic with two ultrasonic generator hings and a tank heater. All stainless, looks a lot better built.
> Might wait until christmas for that one... Sure looks like a nice unit.
> 
> What do you all use for a solutition for usc cleaning carbs? I imagine you wouldnt want anything too harsh...



Water and a little purple power is what I use. Works good fer me.


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Night Jerry.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Night Jerry. Stay safe!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Somebody take over. 

I'm hitting the hay.


----------



## Cantdog

I'm on it Unc......couple hrs later ..but....Daughter passed her MC "Rider Safety Course" yesterday.....didn't fall off again...now a legally licensed MC/Auto driver......pretty darn remarkable considering she had never driven any form of motorized two wheeled unit...nor had anything but a very, very tiny amount clutch time with a car....good course...they teach a lot of great stuff most never learn by just driving on the road.....not that in itself is a substitute for experience but a great base to start building experience on.....cool.....

Heading for the island with the dogs and OL for a very short recharge.....looks like the "J" thing is not quite over as I had hoped.....another couple days at least. But need to get to the island..... Gotta get the Saab moved and it's spot mowed.....sitting in grass is probably the worst possible thing for it....get it moved, mowed and pull the carb so it can come back and spend some "Quality Time" in the brandy new USC and then get a kit.....Have a good weekend All.......


----------



## dancan

Have a good trip Robin !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Have a good trip Robin !



Gonna try!!!...


----------



## tbone75

Have fun Robin !


----------



## tbone75

Slow morning in here for a Sat.


----------



## dancan

Who you callin slow ?
I know slow .....


----------



## roncoinc

Searching CL yard sale ads for saws


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Searching CL yard sale ads for saws



Good idea ! Need to send the OL out today ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Who you callin slow ?
> I know slow .....



I know slow better than you do , least longer. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jimmy, 5 a side gonna be enough on the trailer?



That would be plenty! One every ~4' will work nicely. Can't have enough tie downs on a trailer. 




Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Damn creamsicles invaded last night! I got them in line though....it really is amazing what a demo saw goes through and keeps going.



Jimmy


----------



## dancan

Good deals ?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Damn creamsicles invaded last night! I got them in line though....it really is amazing what a demo saw goes through and keeps going.
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Ugly ! LOL


----------



## little possum

Budlight for breakfast? Yee Hawww
Time for family breakfast. Then gotta get started movin stuff around.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
I'm spending most of the day moving bark mulch.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> Budlight for breakfast? Yee Hawww
> Time for family breakfast. Then gotta get started movin stuff around.




I'll be there in a minute! Nothing like some canned water for breakfast....nothing else going to happen today with all of this rain. 



Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

John it sure is....second one this week I've built. Its done except for the heat shield I need to order. How do you loose the heat shield behind the muffler?




Jimmy


----------



## jimdad07

Morning all. Invading creamsicles, wild Mongos, smurfs, canmedians, Acadian pit bulls and southern Yankees, this thread has it all.


----------



## little possum

Rain! I got holes to dig and dirt to haul. Keep it towards raleighwood! Got 2 044s to build, a Lil solo, a Honda ATV coming, another 2 waiting on me, nota still in pieces as well. Overwhelmed.


----------



## IEL

I just got a NOS mac muffler from Heimannm. That will really be nice on the super 55a restoration.


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> I just got a NOS mac muffler from Heimannm. That will really be nice on the super 55a restoration.



Have fun with them old yella saws.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> John it sure is....second one this week I've built. Its done except for the heat shield I need to order. How do you loose the heat shield behind the muffler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Muffler fall off on the user ? Didn't think he needed it ? LOL 

I am going to get something done today , mow grass and ???? Echo weed whacker maybe ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

5 mph on I-81

Stopped........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> 5 mph on I-81
> 
> Stopped........



Listening to Cartalk.


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> Morning all. Invading creamsicles, wild Mongos, smurfs, canmedians, Acadian pit bulls and southern Yankees, this thread has it all.



Speaking of having it all....you should be getting something today.


----------



## Stihl 041S

0 mph. 

Will hit "Submit reply" if I ever move again. 

Thumb poised........


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> 0 mph.
> 
> Will hit "Submit reply" if I ever move again.
> 
> Thumb poised........



Slug speed ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Think I can get moving now ? Gonna try ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Good deals ?



Well,..at least you never post the good stuff....LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well,..at least you never post the good stuff....LOL



I wouldn't want to lessen the odds on getting some of that good stuff LOL


0mph , as long as you're not the cause ......


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I wouldn't want to lessen the odds on getting some of that good stuff LOL
> 
> 
> 0mph , as long as you're not the cause ......



Both mowers are now running fine....:msp_smile::msp_smile:


----------



## Stihl 041S

75!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> 75!



Its 120 all the way from here to the border.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> 75!



Road trip ?


----------



## tbone75

Got the front mowed , break time.

Real nice out there right now ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

80 sumthin here and sunny , 88 sumthin forecast  
I might have to drive down to Robin's place and borrow that spendy new icemaker since he's gone to the island , ya think he'd miss it if I didn't get it back in time ????


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Road trip ?



Yup. Bout to head back


----------



## Stihl 041S

Able to post again. 12 mile backup. 

It was one lane during construction and then an accident. 

Got off. 60 mph side roads. One left turn and back onto an empty road. 

And 75 MPH. 

I BOUGHT NO SAWS!!!!!!


















Trade doesn't count...........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Eatin at Perkins. 

Grilled muffins. REAL GOOD. 

If it wasn't food it sounds good.

Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Able to post again. 12 mile backup.
> 
> It was one lane during construction and then an accident.
> 
> Got off. 60 mph side roads. One left turn and back onto an empty road.
> 
> And 75 MPH.
> 
> I BOUGHT NO SAWS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trade doesn't count...........



:msp_sneaky:.....:msp_smile:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_sneaky:.....:msp_smile:



How the Hel are ya Jerry??????

NOS 1106 parts!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> How the Hel are ya Jerry??????
> 
> NOS 1106 parts!!!!!!!



Ye:msp_smile:aaaahhh,...nice day for a drive....


----------



## BigDaddyR

I wanna hear what was traded. LOL.

Bought one saw myself today and emailed about another. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ye:msp_smile:aaaahhh,...nice day for a drive....



Sadly.......no bearings. ;-((


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Sadly.......no bearings. ;-((



No prob.,I am going to press the old ones out and get a number off them. They appear to be two sets on each end, at least they look that way in the parts IPL and maybe they are just paired stock bearings. I just hope the crank did not suffer any damage to the bearing surfaces.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> No prob.,I am going to press the old ones out and get a number off them. They appear to be two sets on each end, at least they look that way in the parts IPL and maybe they are just paired stock bearings. I just hope the crank did not suffer any damage to the bearing surfaces.



You got a manual ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> You got a manual ?



I have a manual for the 070 and 090 but not for the older Contra.


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> I wanna hear what was traded. LOL.
> 
> Bought one saw myself today and emailed about another. Keeping my fingers crossed.



Well??!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a manual for the 070 and 090 but not for the older Contra.



I'll round up the usual suspects....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll round up the usual suspects....



The manual does not show the needle bearings, it just speaks of them and how to change them out.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Well??!!



Haven't taken a look further than this yet to tell how much I overpaid. Lol. 

View attachment 304356

View attachment 304357



Sent on the fly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Haven't taken a look further than this yet to tell how much I overpaid. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 304356
> 
> View attachment 304357
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.




They're Kool. 

Maybe we'll trade ????


----------



## pioneerguy600

I`ve got a Wild Thing that only needs a P&C ,bar and chain, square trade....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I`ve got a Wild Thing that only needs a P&C ,bar and chain, square trade....LOL



Lord O Lord!!!!!

If I didn't have a Wonderful WoodShark.......I'd jump on that Jerry!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Lord O Lord!!!!!
> 
> If I didn't have a Wonderful WoodShark.......I'd jump on that Jerry!!!!!!



You know the value of the rep on those WT`s!! ...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I should also divulge that this WT was the test bed for the 20,000 rpm hot saw competition and it has ceramic bearings.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Haven't taken a look further than this yet to tell how much I overpaid. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 304356
> 
> View attachment 304357
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.




Dabbling in the sewer eh ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I should also divulge that this WT was the test bed for the 20,000 rpm hot saw competition and it has ceramic bearings.....LOL



An adapter for large Stihl mount?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Dabbling in the sewer eh ??



Hey Ron !!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Rain off and on all day. Hauled some scrap this morning and then to pick up the new stove for the kitchen. 37 miles to Sears one way....load it and wrap it in a tarp. All the way home and a brief break in the rain. Unbox and its busted all to hell! Never even got it out of the truck....had a bad feeling but did not want to unbox due to rain. Wrap it back up and tarp it again...back to Sears. Now off doing errands with the wife while she is clothes shopping! 

Must figure out what I did wrong to be punished like this....




Jimmy


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Rain off and on all day. Hauled some scrap this morning and then to pick up the new stove for the kitchen. 37 miles to Sears one way....load it and wrap it in a tarp. All the way home and a brief break in the rain. Unbox and its busted all to hell! Never even got it out of the truck....had a bad feeling but did not want to unbox due to rain. Wrap it back up and tarp it again...back to Sears. Now off doing errands with the wife while she is clothes shopping!
> 
> Must figure out what I did wrong to be punished like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Marriage.....that's what you did.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Marriage.....that's what you did.



Wife doesn't read this does she?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Wife doesn't read this does she?



Not that I know of. I'll let you know if I get a slap up side of the head.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Rain off and on all day. Hauled some scrap this morning and then to pick up the new stove for the kitchen. 37 miles to Sears one way....load it and wrap it in a tarp. All the way home and a brief break in the rain. Unbox and its busted all to hell! Never even got it out of the truck....had a bad feeling but did not want to unbox due to rain. Wrap it back up and tarp it again...back to Sears. Now off doing errands with the wife while she is clothes shopping!
> 
> Must figure out what I did wrong to be punished like this....
> Jimmy



It's called " STIHLITOSIS " when around anything creamsickle colored bad things happen !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> It's called " STIHLITOSIS " when around anything creamsickle colored bad things happen !!!



Well "Mr Sunshine" stops in!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Just got a call from my friend with the lobster boat..
going out tomorrow . 

1 1/2 hrs ride to get to where he wants to go 

BLUE water !!! 

no sight of land for awhile..

Be a good trip for Uncle Mongo 

i wanna boat goes 75 mph !!


----------



## dancan

I think it's directly related to Husquosis .
Sounds like this .
"Honey , my Husqvarna not stitching like it should :msp_angry: "
" OK dear , I'll get you some new thread and bobbins from your favorite fabric store ....."


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Just got a call from my friend with the lobster boat..
> going out tomorrow .
> 
> 1 1/2 hrs ride to get to where he wants to go
> 
> BLUE water !!!
> 
> no sight of land for awhile..
> 
> Be a good trip for Uncle Mongo
> 
> i wanna boat goes 75 mph !!



Hope to try that!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Marriage.....that's what you did.




Says the guy who is painting.....






Stihl 041S said:


> Wife doesn't read this does she?






nope...not regular at least...




roncoinc said:


> It's called " STIHLITOSIS " when around anything creamsickle colored bad things happen !!!




Ahh ha! Thanks for the tip.






dancan said:


> I think it's directly related to Husquosis .
> Sounds like this .
> "Honey , my Husqvarna not stitching like it should :msp_angry: "
> " OK dear , I'll get you some new thread and bobbins from your favorite fabric store ....."



Huh....expected that 




Jimmy


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> An adapter for large Stihl mount?



It burned up the lil Poulan bar that comes with them. Got a NIB one never opened and a new one still in its carry case, never started.


----------



## roncoinc

second pic,,what model Jred ??

Many items, tools, antiques, records, chairs, lots more and then some


----------



## roncoinc

Just found this local 

gravely walk behind and some attachments


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Just found this local
> 
> gravely walk behind and some attachments



Where`s Jimmy??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> second pic,,what model Jred ??
> 
> Many items, tools, antiques, records, chairs, lots more and then some



Need the Pit Bull fer that ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just found this local
> 
> gravely walk behind and some attachments



What Jerry said !




Jimmy !


----------



## jimdad07

More breakdowns, more rage...finally feels like summer.


----------



## jimdad07

Watching people ram equipment they don't have to pay for or fix......more rage, feeling even more like summer.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> They're Kool.
> 
> Maybe we'll trade ????



I might be up for a trade. Probably check it out tonight along with the window air cond I got for $20 while yard sailing. I may be add something else to it that's pretty decent if you've got a 346XPee hiding anywhere.



roncoinc said:


> Dabbling in the sewer eh ??



I only got my hand wet up to the wrist, didn't jump in with both feet:wink2:


----------



## IEL

I got something saw related done today!

I noticed the blasted and clean mac parts were starting to get hazey with starting corrosion. I decided to buff it all off with a scotch bright, and coat it with some cheap penatrant oil. I figure the oil coating should prevent any new corrosion from forming. I have to boil and brakleen them anyways, I figured some oil wouldn't be too hard to remove. Either way, it sure beats having to blast off white death later...

On a side note, I am only buying brand name Scotchbrite from now on. I have been using the cheap green generic version, and they plain suck. I wore out a brand new piece in under an hour of light use..... I feel like the real stuff will be cheaper in the long run. No idea how robin got 4 years out of one piece..... LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> I might be up for a trade. Probably check it out tonight along with the window air cond I got for $20 while yard sailing. I may be add something else to it that's pretty decent if you've got a 346XPee hiding anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I only got my hand wet up to the wrist, didn't jump in with both feet:wink2:



If I had one, Ron or John would have traded me out of it for 3 magic beans. 

Right now all I got is bars, chains and weird crap. ;-))

Your son have chaps????


----------



## BigDaddyR

AU_K2500 said:


> Marriage.....that's what you did.



Wife thinks it's great that I now go yard sailing with her sometimes. LOL. Doesn't even care about the ulterior motives. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Just found this local
> 
> gravely walk behind and some attachments




com 10 and com 12....attachments worth more than the tractors. Nice lot...depending on price.






pioneerguy600 said:


> Where`s Jimmy??




Still shopping with the wife for the job interview Mon am. 






tbone75 said:


> What Jerry said !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy !




Here! .....mobile....but here barely. 

Driven 190 miles today and not gotten jack done. I just wanted to build a 372 today and watch it rain while sipping beer. 



Jimmy


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> If I had one, Ron or John would have traded me out of it for 3 magic beans.
> 
> Right now all I got is bars, chains and weird crap. ;-))
> 
> Your son have chaps????



No, no chaps yet but he's got until February until I start getting him running a saw at all. His berfday and he'll be 12. Figure that's a good age. Way he's growing he'll fit into a mans set of chaps by then. He's 11 and he's like 5' 6" now, he'll be 6'4" to - 6'6" when he's done I think.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Watching people ram equipment they don't have to pay for or fix......more rage, feeling even more like summer.




Welcome to my life every day!



Jimmy


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> No, no chaps yet but he's got until February until I start getting him running a saw at all. His berfday and he'll be 12. Figure that's a good age. Way he's growing he'll fit into a mans set of chaps by then. He's 11 and he's like 5' 6" now, he'll be 6'4" to - 6'6" when he's done I think.



I got a new set of Stihl chaps....


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Watching people ram equipment they don't have to pay for or fix......more rage, feeling even more like summer.



Yeah. When you're the one fixing the tractors.........ya learn to like the tractors better than the people causing the repairs.........


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Wife thinks it's great that I now go yard sailing with her sometimes. LOL. Doesn't even care about the ulterior motives. LOL



Hey,,you cant believe some of the good stuff you will find..


----------



## IEL

BigDaddyR said:


> No, no chaps yet but he's got until February until I start getting him running a saw at all. His berfday and he'll be 12. Figure that's a good age. Way he's growing he'll fit into a mans set of chaps by then. He's 11 and he's like 5' 6" now, he'll be 6'4" to - 6'6" when he's done I think.



I think I was about 8-9 when my dad started me. That was with a husky 136, chaps, and hardhat. Only bucking small stuff in the saw buck. When I was 12 (I think) he started letting me run the 039 for cutting up pallets and bucking small logs. He would never let me run a saw alone until I was 14. Now he has no issue letting me fell beetle kill pine myself. I think I am about as good at running saws as him now. I am a better mechanic than a faller, I end up fixing saws for everyone in the family....

He got me a set of echo chaps when I started out, they end half way up my shins now. I normally borrow his husky chaps, But I would like a good pare for myself sometime. I think you have the right idea waiting until he fits normal chaps before you start him. If you were closer, I would give you my old pair for starting him. Although it sounds like they will be too small by that point. I might put them on craigslist for $20 just to clear off a shelf...


----------



## IEL

I have an update on the 020 av project. It had a almost totally dissolved case gasket, and I need to seal it up. I understand it's some kind of anerobic sealant I need, but that's about it. Can anyone tell me what to ask for at the auto supply store? If it was my saw I would just use permatex, but seeing as it isn't mine, I really want it to last.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> I have an update on the 020 av project. It had a almost totally dissolved case gasket, and I need to seal it up. I understand it's some kind of anerobic sealant I need, but that's about it. Can anyone tell me what to ask for at the auto supply store? If it was my saw I would just use permatex, but seeing as it isn't mine, I really want it to last.



Motorcycle shop,,hondabond,yamabond,etc..

good stuff,not cheap but $10 tube will last a lifetime..


----------



## dancan

Well , I did some saw work today , I cut 6 rather large and leaning pallets with my DeWalt cordless circular saw , then I used it to cut off several limbs on a few trees that I didn't like the look of .......


----------



## jimdad07

Couldn't take it any more, had to take a walk to the field and cause the ramming to cease, very close to stroking out up here in NY..........the ramming ceased.


----------



## roncoinc

The ol's son ,, the chef came up tonite to go swimmin..

got him to BBQ for us.

he started with chicken legs and went thru the fridge and,,,,,,,,,,,,,, well,,,damn the guy is GOOD !! 

he can make a goremay meal outta nuttin !!..

I can cook,,and pretty durn good too,,but this guy makes me look like a ,,,nadian Mc D's !! 

cant wait till i see what he does with what i bring back tomorrow.. 

sorry Uncle Mongo,,you should been here yestiday !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Well , I did some saw work today , I cut 6 rather large and leaning pallets with my DeWalt cordless circular saw , then I used it to cut off several limbs on a few trees that I didn't like the look of .......



You cutting limbs off what you dont like the looks of could leave most of us crippled !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

DOWN time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PPhhhttppth !!! on you copy cats !!! 

stihlin my trade mark !!


----------



## jimdad07

And the day just got better, washing machine burned up. Wife is almost home with a new [email protected]&$)((;;/-)&@&$)(;:/-/()&@@);,!!'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Wife is on her way home with an $800 washing [email protected]&&[email protected]$(//@"&$)(((;:::/-:;()$$&&@""&)((;::://--)&@[email protected]@&&&$)(;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

My posts aren't showing up on my phone.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> The ol's son ,, the chef came up tonite to go swimmin..
> 
> got him to BBQ for us.
> 
> he started with chicken legs and went thru the fridge and,,,,,,,,,,,,,, well,,,damn the guy is GOOD !!
> 
> he can make a goremay meal outta nuttin !!..
> 
> I can cook,,and pretty durn good too,,but this guy makes me look like a ,,,nadian Mc D's !!
> 
> cant wait till i see what he does with what i bring back tomorrow..
> 
> sorry Uncle Mongo,,you should been here yestiday !!



If I leave now.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> My posts aren't showing up on my phone.



Showing up on mine.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> DOWN time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PPhhhttppth !!! on you copy cats !!!
> 
> stihlin my trade mark !!




Take care Ron. 

Have a good time tomorrow.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Any idea where to find .25" fuel line. This Crapsman is a pain. 

View attachment 304423



Sent on the fly.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> I got a new set of Stihl chaps....



Well....I knew it was gonna happen. I need a "waist extender" from stihl. Apparently its due to my "easy living". Lol


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Any idea where to find .25" fuel line. This Crapsman is a pain.
> 
> View attachment 304423
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



NAPA usually has it & other auto parts stores.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Wife is on her way home with an $800 washing [email protected]&&[email protected]$(//@"&$)(((;:::/-:;()$$&&@""&)((;::://--)&@[email protected]@&&&$)(;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Could have been the 1200.00 one !


----------



## tbone75

Went to Texas Roadhouse to eat this afternoon. Purdy darn good , even had me a Blue Moon beer ! First one in bout a year,maybe ? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Could have been the 1200.00 one !



You have a very good point. I told her to get a decent one, this last one was only three years old. Couldn't hold up to the demand of two little ones and me...I am one dirty working man.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You have a very good point. I told her to get a decent one, this last one was only three years old. Couldn't hold up to the demand of two little ones and me...I am one dirty working man.



That is a lot of loads !

You ever work the oil field ? That is dirty ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Well....I knew it was gonna happen. I need a "waist extender" from stihl. Apparently its due to my "easy living". Lol



Now THAT is funny. Didn't think of that did I.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Now THAT is funny. Didn't think of that did I.



Hey ya Ol Phart !
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> That is a lot of loads !
> 
> You ever work the oil field ? That is dirty ! LOL



I sometimes get to go into mines to work on cooling equipment and that is nasty work. Even worse is kitchens. Turn your stomach if you knew the half of it.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I sometimes get to go into mines to work on cooling equipment and that is nasty work. Even worse is kitchens. Turn your stomach if you knew the half of it.



Mines are bout as dirty as it gets !

My Brother had a restaurant , I know a little. LOL They put some new stuff in when they got it. WOW !! NASTY !!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Mines are bout as dirty as it gets !
> 
> My Brother had a restaurant , I know a little. LOL They put some new stuff in when they got it. WOW !! NASTY !!



Very few places I will eat any more. Any Pizza Hut I've worked has been the cleanest. KFC and Denny's are the nastiest places I have ever been in.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey ya Ol Phart !
> :hmm3grin2orange:



One Ol Phart to another. 

Hey John. 

Night Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Very few places I will eat any more. Any Pizza Hut I've worked has been the cleanest. KFC and Denny's are the nastiest places I have ever been in.



A KFC not far from me is really bad ! I walked in and right back out ! Everything was filthy !!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> One Ol Phart to another.
> 
> Hey John.
> 
> Night Jerry.



Howdy Rob.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> One Ol Phart to another.
> 
> Hey John.
> 
> Night Jerry.



Ya got me there !


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Howdy Rob.



Hay Jim!!! 


See what I did there ? 

Sadly.....that's as clever as I get.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Hay Jim!!!
> 
> 
> See what I did there ?
> 
> Sadly.....that's as clever as I get.



You need a slightly meaner spirit. Service work has provided me with that meaner spirit. 

You guys out towards the Midwest be on the lookout for a River Rat Cheese box truck. Wife's little brother and our 14 year old nephew are on their way to Wisconsin to pick up a bunch of cheese.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You need a slightly meaner spirit. Service work has provided me with that meaner spirit.
> 
> You guys out towards the Midwest be on the lookout for a River Rat Cheese box truck. Wife's little brother and our 14 year old nephew are on their way to Wisconsin to pick up a bunch of cheese.



Can't get it shipped cheaper ?


----------



## IEL

Night guys.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Can't get it shipped cheaper ?



Something happened that they couldn't get what we needed in time unless we went after it.


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> Night guys.



Nite Geoff.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> You need a slightly meaner spirit. Service work has provided me with that meaner spirit.
> 
> You guys out towards the Midwest be on the lookout for a River Rat Cheese box truck. Wife's little brother and our 14 year old nephew are on their way to Wisconsin to pick up a bunch of cheese.



Went there buying guns. The 17 year old cheddar was amazing. Deep flavor. 

That was a good road trip. 

I ain't meen to people. Just totally ignore them.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Something happened that they couldn't get what we needed in time unless we went after it.



Lots of cheese factories around here. Pearl Valley is some of the best !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Lots of cheese factories around here. Pearl Valley is some of the best !



Road trip!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Nite guys. You boys take it easy.


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> My posts aren't showing up on my phone.



Mine does that sometimes also. Not sure why. Some don't show the text and some pictures.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night guys.....


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> NAPA usually has it & other auto parts stores.



Sweet, thanks. Not sure that's what the problem is but gonna replace it anyways. I'll check around tomorrow when I'm not on the mower. LOL


----------



## dancan

No production work being done here , just zzzZZZzzzlackedness .


----------



## dancan

I've got my batteries all charged up for the saw , might have to go delimb some more today LOL


----------



## roncoinc

And yur lucky to git that this time on a sunday mornin !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I've got my batteries all charged up for the saw , might have to go delimb some more today LOL



Bring it out to the island, lots of limbs need removing.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I sometimes get to go into mines to work on cooling equipment and that is nasty work. Even worse is kitchens. Turn your stomach if you knew the half of it.



Fish n chip joints where they run 4-5 fryers is a nightmare, all that spilled n rotting peanut oil.....YUCK!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> And yur lucky to git that this time on a sunday mornin !



Good morning ,GRUMPY!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew...looks like the rain is over for now....but they are going to turn up the heat now. 

Dragging today....can't get moving at all. 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys , no rain ! But now the humidity is back. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Craaaaaaaap. So much left to do on guest bathroom.... Patents will be here next weekend. Yard needs mowing. Concrete needs cutting, weeds need slayin. No time to slack in here, off to work


----------



## tbone75

Going to try to finish the mowing today. And a little other stuff ? Back don't feel to bad right now ? Maybe the new meds are helping ?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Craaaaaaaap. So much left to do on guest bathroom.... Patents will be here next weekend. Yard needs mowing. Concrete needs cutting, weeds need slayin. No time to slack in here, off to work



The joy of owning a house !


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys. Supposed to be 90 here today, ought to dry hay real well today.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. I'm at the ford and friends V8 picknick today. :msp_w00t:
I will take lots of pictures. Going to see about grabbing a mac part as well.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Morning guys. Supposed to be 90 here today, ought to dry hay real well today.



Only 89 here today ! LOL Good for mowing grass ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> Morning guys. Supposed to be 90 here today, ought to dry hay real well today.



I'm hoping it gets nice and dry here too so that grass/weeds will be nice and thirsty when I come around with a nice refreshing dose of RoundUp.


----------



## dancan

Gonna be in the 90's here , might not run the saw , just some beers LOL


----------



## IEL

Hey, cool. I just noticed I'm over 1000 posts now. Fastest I have ever done that..


----------



## IEL

Would a boat dealer that sells Honda outboards be likely to carry hondabond?
Is there a permatex equivalent to hondabond?
I'm not sure there is a motorcycle shop near by....


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> Would a boat dealer that sells Honda outboards be likely to carry hondabond?
> Is there a permatex equivalent to hondabond?
> I'm not sure there is a motorcycle shop near by....



Permatex makes a gasket compound that will work. Read the label to make sure it is ok with gas.


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> I'm hoping it gets nice and dry here too so that grass/weeds will be nice and thirsty when I come around with a nice refreshing dose of RoundUp.



EPA just approved widespread use of that chit for farming. One more thing for the water table and our wells. They are starting to spread that chit over entire fields near here. They did that back in the 70's here and killed off a large part of the bird population.


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> Permatex makes a gasket compound that will work. Read the label to make sure it is ok with gas.



I used the Permatex Anerobic Gasket Maker on my 365 and it was tight as a drum when I pressure tested it. Its red and comes in a blue tube and was a little pricey but I bought the big tube. It's made for metal to metal contact and per the website only cures with metal to metal contact. Here's a link to it

Buy Permatex Anaerobic Gasket Maker (1.69 oz) 51813 at Advance Auto Parts


----------



## sefh3

Mornin fellars!!!!
Just finished our annual inventory for this year. Only took 12 hours yesterday. Years past it took 16 so things are geting better.


----------



## sefh3

I picked up a go cart for the kids. Guy told me if I could pick it up yesterday, I could have it for free. Thank goodness I was working yesterday due to it being 2 blocks from work. Wish I could get some saws like that. Nothing around here not even a Husky.....


----------



## IEL

Im off for the day. I will be back with 30+ pictures of real nice fords. Some of the paintjobs are over $30,000!


----------



## dancan

Sunny , hot , free saw , now I can have some beer LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Morning guys. Supposed to be 90 here today, ought to dry hay real well today.



Cut already and just tedding or are you mowing today?


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> EPA just approved widespread use of that chit for farming. One more thing for the water table and our wells. They are starting to spread that chit over entire fields near here. They did that back in the 70's here and killed off a large part of the bird population.



Holy crap! I don't think I'll be dosing out that much. Only thing I worry about is the dog....


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Afternoon kids!



Hey Lil Feller!! 

You new here?

How you been Adam???


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Lil Feller!!
> 
> You new here?
> 
> How you been Adam???



Hey Rob!

Busy!

Too much work and not enough play!

Been doin a lil fishin and paintball

My girls are comin done this coming weekend! Stoked about that!!


----------



## tbone75

I see a couple strangers showed up ! LOL

Mowing break , my undies are wet from sweat ! LOL Or is that just Dew ? LOL 

I like this kinda weather ! For the most part. Can't work to long out there , but just run in and cool off a bit. Beats running in to get warm again !
Don't care for that 40 layers of clothes,can't move ! And my hands stihl get cold !
May really think about moving a little more South ? LOL OL may not like to with all the grand kids now ?


----------



## sefh3

Us strangers are making sure you regulars are still doing ok.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I see a couple strangers showed up ! LOL
> 
> Mowing break , my undies are wet from sweat ! LOL Or is that just Dew ? LOL
> 
> I like this kinda weather ! For the most part. Can't work to long out there , but just run in and cool off a bit. Beats running in to get warm again !
> Don't care for that 40 layers of clothes,can't move ! And my hands stihl get cold !
> May really think about moving a little more South ? LOL OL may not like to with all the grand kids now ?



You have to be strong lil buddy!

I'm just the opposite............I can't stand this weather!

Too hot!!!

Ready for cold and snow!!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Well bathroom is all painted. Now the fun part. Scrapping up the old bowl seal... Then slapping on a new one, installing the john and installing the two new shelves. Still not sure how I'm going to secure them. Have half a tube of liquid nails left! Hmmmm.


----------



## ndlawrence

AU_K2500 said:


> Well bathroom is all painted. Now the fun part. *Scrapping up the old bowl seal*... Then slapping on a new one, installing the john and installing the two new shelves. Still not sure how I'm going to secure them. Have half a tube of liquid nails left! Hmmmm.



:welcome: Been there done that..


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Holy crap! I don't think I'll be dosing out that much. Only thing I worry about is the dog....



I try to get the cat population down


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> I try to get the cat population down



Hence why Im only worried about my dog.


----------



## dancan

Feral cats and the declining songbird population , an animal lovers moral dilemma ...... But a lot of other things don't help either .

Hey Jim , I wouldn't worry too much about the Roundup in the water .


Nuclear Lake | Hike the Hudson Valley

Plowshare


----------



## tbone75

Just finished my mowing ! 

Fer couple days. LOL

Time for a little something to eat , haven't did that yet today ? LOL


----------



## PB

hey guys. Glad to see nothings changed much.  Hope you're all doing well. 



Monthly drive by posting.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Done with the in laws yard...so I finally get to start on my yard at 500 on Sunday evening after I unload the mower. I may just run the whackers as I am already filthy. I can mow this week and not get filthy after work....may never get these two Husky saws built. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jimmy in NC

sefh3 said:


> Us strangers are making sure you regulars are still doing ok.



I am constantly looking a kart frame for my nephews when they visit....they are fun little projects to get going and fix up. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## BigDaddyR

90 here today. Got two neighbors lawn mowed. My next door neighbor told me he better not see me out there in the heat splitting up the rest of the wood on the side of his yard so I told him I would do it later today. Now just have my yard to do and in the slack time
went and bought a saw.


----------



## farrell

Glanced at the two 2171's my uncle was given.....

One is supposed to run but front motor mount is broke

The other is blowed up

Tried talking him outta one but to no avail

Said he is still looking for a 394/395 for me


----------



## Stihl 041S

PB said:


> hey guys. Glad to see nothings changed much.  Hope you're all doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> Monthly drive by posting.





BigDaddyR said:


> 90 here today. Got two neighbors lawn mowed. My next door neighbor told me he better not see me out there in the heat splitting up the rest of the wood on the side of his yard so I told him I would do it later today. Now just have my yard to do and in the slack time
> went and bought a saw.



Well. You know how to post pics!!


----------



## wyk

Hottest summer in 40 years in Ireland. Getting dry, too; never thought I would ever say that about Ireland. With temps up to 88*, and 80% humidity remember almost no one here, including most retailers, have air conditioning. The sun rises at 5 AM and sets at 11. I keep trying to tell myself at least I am not back in Texas.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Cut already and just tedding or are you mowing today?



Mowing, raking and baling. Oh my!


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Mowing, raking and baling. Oh my!



I remember doin hay.......don't miss it! Not one bit!!

But still help my family if I can.........allergies are bad round hay!


----------



## farrell

Hit 99*F here today!

Verified by two thermometers!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

reindeer said:


> Hottest summer in 40 years in Ireland. Getting dry, too; never thought I would ever say that about Ireland. With temps up to 88*, and 80% humidity remember almost no one here, including most retailers, have air conditioning. The sun rises at 5 AM and sets at 11. I keep trying to tell myself at least I am not back in Texas.



I won't make the distance joke. 

Good to see you.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 89 here , tension is high , I didn't like the way the lemon was lookin at me so I forked him over a homemade icecubes and threw some ginger and sweet dark colored ethanol on him just to add to his misery LOL .

I also scored a set of matching vaccum cleaners for 10 bucks LOL


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> I won't make the distance joke.
> 
> Good to see you.



I tought of it as well but since I have ties to Donegall I thought I'd best not .
Share some wisdom from that side of the pond ....... Or throw some rocks if you want .


----------



## IEL

Day was really good until about 2:00. That's when either the sun or the burger got to me. I ended up hurling in the ditch... Can't remember the last time that happened... I have a cast iron stomach.

Amazing selection of cars there. Everything from a pre 1915 model T with a factory brass radiator, to a 66 shelby gt350 mustang with Carroll shelbys signature on the air cleaner, to a 32 ford that looked like it belonged on the cover of a zz top album.
I also grabbed pictures of the ultimate mini mac killer, and the coolest machine shop tools. Including a 9 foot tall drill press with geared power feed, and a lathe you could chuck a kayak into.

I will start uploading later tonight, and I will spread it out over a few days.

I saw a really nice late 1960s corvette convertible, that I wanted to grab a picture of for John. The guy moved it before I could get a picture, and I didn't see it again. 

Maybe it was the Chevy that made me sick. :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

Hay Sparky !!!!
You keep practicin an maybe Jerry , Robin or Ron will put you to work in the biz !!!
Or maybe you could go finish John's portable storage units (and take inventory LOL) .


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Well. You know how to post pics!!



Details in chainsaw thread. Of I'll post them again later. Got a good deal. 
View attachment 304540

View attachment 304541

View attachment 304542

View attachment 304543

View attachment 304544



Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Details in chainsaw thread. Of I'll post them again later. Got a good deal.
> View attachment 304540
> 
> View attachment 304541
> 
> View attachment 304542
> 
> View attachment 304543
> 
> View attachment 304544
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



450 or 460 ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Details in chainsaw thread. Of I'll post them again later. Got a good deal.
> View attachment 304540
> 
> View attachment 304541
> 
> View attachment 304542
> 
> View attachment 304543
> 
> View attachment 304544
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



I don't go "Out There" much........

Saw Tramp. ;-))

Enjoy


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Saw Tramp. ;-))
> 
> Enjoy



Slowly becoming a whorder ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Seems I used every bit of energy I had mowing grass ? Haven't hit a lick since ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Seems I used every bit of energy I had mowing grass ? Haven't hit a lick since ! :msp_thumbdn:




You need one of these .....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Seems I used every bit of energy I had mowing grass ? Haven't hit a lick since ! :msp_thumbdn:



Poor Ol Slug. 

Hey John.


----------



## dancan

A lick or two will fix you right up LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> 450 or 460 ?



450. Ran good through 8" cherry that was down on the path in the woods. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You need one of these .....



A horse that licks TP !! :hmm3grin2orange:


Yes EEDE I knows it SALT ! Meen azz Nadian is at it again !


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> 450. Ran good through 8" cherry that was down on the path in the woods.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



I need one of them with a bad motor ! LOL This one got mashed some how ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Poor Ol Slug.
> 
> Hey John.



Hey Rob !

Ol Sludge !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> You need one of these .....



What's John gonna do with a horse????


----------



## tbone75

I like the heat , but it sure knocks the chit of of me. LOL 90s is a bit much for Slugs . Staying that way till Thursday they say , them storms again for the weekend.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> What's John gonna do with a horse????



Turtle bait !


----------



## tbone75

OL wants sumpin ? BBL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Turtle bait !



What yous gonna do wid toytles???


----------



## BigDaddyR

Poor Burt says keep this up and I'm gonna need Tow Mater out here. 
View attachment 304547



Sent on the fly.


----------



## AU_K2500

Done for the day. 

Evening fellas.


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my,,,,.

to much time out on the blue water,,legs soft and body still leaning side to side..

cooler got filled,,all fillitting ,,fillaying ,,,fillitting,, .. taking fish meat off the bones !!! is done,,... !

lobsters in the cooler till tomorrow,,,,,ruuffff day !!! 

left home 7am,,got home 12 hrs later 

dont know how long i can stand living like this


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Done for the day.
> 
> Evening fellas.



Night Mark.


----------



## roncoinc

Down !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,,,.
> 
> to much time out on the blue water,,legs soft and body still leaning side to side..
> 
> cooler got filled,,all fillitting ,,fillaying ,,,fillitting,, .. taking fish meat off the bones !!! is done,,... !
> 
> lobsters in the cooler till tomorrow,,,,,ruuffff day !!!
> 
> left home 7am,,got home 12 hrs later
> 
> dont know how long i can stand living like this



Boo Hoo. Poor Ron. 

You be Meen!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> I don't go "Out There" much........
> 
> Saw Tramp. ;-))
> 
> Enjoy





tbone75 said:


> Slowly becoming a whorder ! :hmm3grin2orange:



This is one I actually needed. I actually want a nice 346XP but I'll work my way around to it before to long. This one might get cleaned up, clutch cover painted, new air filter, maybe newer bar and used some in the next week or two then resold. Want my 346 before fall sets in and I start cutting ro two years out.

Ron, the 015 had a good looking piston/cylinder. Have to find the carb settings for it. Got it to pop and then run for about 10 seconds and then couldn't get it started again. I'll work on that sometime in the week.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Down !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Night Ron.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I like the heat , but it sure knocks the chit of of me. LOL 90s is a bit much for Slugs . Staying that way till Thursday they say , them storms again for the weekend.



Gatorade. The good stuff. Keeps me going. Never thought it was really doing anything till I started cutting wood and doing lawns. Start running down, suck down a med size bottle and bam! Energy again!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Night Mark.



Evening Rob. 

I just meant done working.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night guys that are pooping out. Hardest thing I'm going to do the rest of the night is take a shower. LOL


----------



## IEL

Hopefully going to the auto supply tomorrow. I am trying to find hondabond, a case of brakleen, and a few cans of the world's best penetrant, chemsearch yield. Almost impossible to find, and most places that carry it won't sell to the public. I have been told this place carries it, and they will sell anything to me. If you guys ever see it for sale, snap it up. It is labled "not for resale or sale to the public. For food plant and industrial use only, not for private or home use" which is why it's so hard to get. It seriously makes things like pb blaster, and liquid wrench seem about as useful for removing stuck bolts as red loctite. Nothing will compare. I have used it on rusty and coroded nuts on a mac that sat outside for many, many years. A little squirt, and within two minutes the nut could be removed with a stubby open end. A breaker bar wouldn't have moved it before. It sure isn't cheap, but you only need enough to get the threads wet. A can of yield will outlast 5 cans of liquid wrench. The museum repair shop has a can that has been going for 5 years. And in that shop, that's saying a lot.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> What yous gonna do wid toytles???



Soup ! :msp_smile:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Soup ! :msp_smile:



The English use Caribbean greens. One per servings.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Geoff;

Half acetone/Half trans fluid. 

Be dam careful. Flammable as the devil. 

Half of the torque needed using PB and such. 

Best by test. Though yours wasn't in the test.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Gatorade. The good stuff. Keeps me going. Never thought it was really doing anything till I started cutting wood and doing lawns. Start running down, suck down a med size bottle and bam! Energy again!



They would give us that stuff at work anytime the temp got to 90 outside. Be about 110 inside that steel mill in the cool spots ! LOL Hottest I ever seen was 170 between the furnaces. Had to go up through them to take readings every hour. 500' long running a average of 1800 deg. Didn't fool around doing that ! LOL Even in the winter !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The English use Caribbean greens. One per servings.



Never heard of that ? Don't even know how to make turtle soup ? LOL But I can find out real easy ! Cleaning one is a real beach !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Chemsearch Yield. 
$148/12


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Stihl 89 here , tension is high , I didn't like the way the lemon was lookin at me so I forked him over a homemade icecubes and threw some ginger and sweet dark colored ethanol on him just to add to his misery LOL .
> 
> I also scored a set of matching vaccum cleaners for 10 bucks LOL



I am glad to see you freezing your own cubes. Before I'm done with you you'll raise your own beef!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Chemsearch Yield.
> $148/12



I only want ONE ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I am glad to see you freezing your own cubes. Before I'm done with you you'll raise your own beef!



Pigs are easier. LOL BACON !!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I only want ONE ! LOL



Machinist workshop magazine April 2007

Acetone/ATF Won. Kerosene/ATF for more lube.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Machinist workshop magazine April 2007
> 
> Acetone/ATF Won. Kerosene/ATF for more lube.



I've heard about at/acetone. Buddy swears by it. I need to mix a batch.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Machinist workshop magazine April 2007
> 
> Acetone/ATF Won. Kerosene/ATF for more lube.



I will just mix some up ! LOL And be careful where I keep it ! 

Keep forgetting to do it ? Already got the stuff ? Sluggish ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,,,.
> 
> to much time out on the blue water,,legs soft and body still leaning side to side..
> 
> cooler got filled,,all fillitting ,,fillaying ,,,fillitting,, .. taking fish meat off the bones !!! is done,,... !
> 
> lobsters in the cooler till tomorrow,,,,,ruuffff day !!!
> 
> left home 7am,,got home 12 hrs later
> 
> dont know how long i can stand living like this



Long days on the water make a hot shower and cold beer taste the best. Nothing like it as you wash the salt off. I have been known to do both at once. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've heard about at/acetone. Buddy swears by it. I need to mix a batch.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Hows it goin Flap Jack ! :msp_w00t:




No idea where that came from ? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tbone75

Where is that Sharif hiding tonight ? Hope he didn't trip on another beaver tail ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Hows it goin Flap Jack ! :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea where that came from ? :biggrinbounce2:



Long weekend I'll recap tomorrow. Laying down for the night right now. All I got done saw related this weekend was wear my Wild Ass singles and suspenders today and finally got started on my next 372 build. Just heated the cases and let the bearings fall out. To the parts washer tomorrow....






Another glimpse into my day as all of you love pictures......






Alright....I'm done for the night.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Hows it goin Flap Jack ! :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea where that came from ? :biggrinbounce2:



Flap Jack, we finally have a name for Jimmy. Very good John.


----------



## jimdad07

Nice Gravely Flap Jack.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hows it goin Flap Jack ! :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea where that came from ? :biggrinbounce2:



Like calling you TURBO.....

Wait!!! You even got a movie out John!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Nice Gravely Flap Jack.



Yeah. Flap Jack does work. 

And a nice Gravely. Yup


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Flap Jack, we finally have a name for Jimmy. Very good John.



Strange things pop into my head at times ? 


I like it ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Like calling you TURBO.....
> 
> Wait!!! You even got a movie out John!!



Didn't see my movie ? LOL I could sure use a jet pack ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Flap Jack does work.
> 
> And a nice Gravely. Yup



I would really like that Gravely !


----------



## tbone75

Guess I have to eat a piece of Peach Pie Mom made yesterday ! LOL I better , last piece !! :msp_scared:


----------



## IEL

Night guys. Planning to take my driving test tomorrow morning. Wish me luck.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Night guys. Planning to take my driving test tomorrow morning. Wish me luck.



Nite Geoff


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Guess I have to eat a piece of Peach Pie Mom made yesterday ! LOL I better , last piece !! :msp_scared:



Well you could share!!

Hey John !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well you could share!!
> 
> Hey John !!!!



Would if I could ! LOL Mom is a pie backing legend around here !


----------



## tbone75

She use to make pies for the Truck Stop in town. 25 - 30 a week ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Nite Geoff



Good luck man!! Sure you'll do fine


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> She use to make pies for the Truck Stop in town. 25 - 30 a week ! LOL



Yeah. Few folks these days know good pie.


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> Night guys. Planning to take my driving test tomorrow morning. Wish me luck.



Good luck.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Few folks these days know good pie.



I am very spoiled on pie ! LOL Mom has been teaching my OL how to make pie !


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> Night guys. Planning to take my driving test tomorrow morning. Wish me luck.



You'll do fine Geoff!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I am very spoiled on pie ! LOL Mom has been teaching my OL how to make pie !



My poor Mom has tried to teach me. 

Poor student I is.


----------



## farrell

Yay another 12hr day in the books!

I work to much me thinks............


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Yay another 12hr day in the books!
> 
> I work to much me thinks............



Be happy you can. Lol

I am trying to get a few hours in these days. 

How you doing with your back?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Be happy you can. Lol
> 
> I am trying to get a few hours in these days.
> 
> How you doing with your back?



Oh I'm glad I still have OT........keeps the bills paid and allows for some fun!

All seems well.......

How you been rob?

When are we GTG?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yay another 12hr day in the books!
> 
> I work to much me thinks............



Yes you do , but least you can. LOL

Really sucks when ya can't ! :msp_unsure:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yes you do , but least you can. LOL
> 
> Really sucks when ya can't ! :msp_unsure:



With the OL not working its what keeps us afloat!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Oh I'm glad I still have OT........keeps the bills paid and allows for some fun!
> 
> All seems well.......
> 
> How you been rob?
> 
> When are we GTG?



Up to 200 miles and not TOO bad. I pay for it. 

You're at 300. 

Heck I'm ready now. 

Got some targets??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Adam;

When in august is the GTG??


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Up to 200 miles and not TOO bad. I pay for it.
> 
> You're at 300.
> 
> Heck I'm ready now.
> 
> Got some targets??



Yes


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Adam;
> 
> When in august is the GTG??



The 31st


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> The 31st



Maybe I'll drive up the day before. 

You'll have to start the bigger saws. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Down and out time !! 


Take that Smurfy ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Down and out time !!
> 
> 
> Take that Smurfy ! :msp_w00t:



Night John


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Maybe I'll drive up the day before.
> 
> You'll have to start the bigger saws. Lol



Can do!

Well maybe........


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Can do!
> 
> Well maybe........



Don't worry......the bigger saws got Ol Phart Start Handles. 

Check your email

It's a Stihl part!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Don't worry......the bigger saws got Ol Phart Start Handles.
> 
> Check your email
> 
> It's a Stihl part!



You gonna have the sleeper by then?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> You gonna have the sleeper by then?



Hard to call a ported 090 a sleeper. Lol

The bark alone makes Hooskies eat The Yellow Snow!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hard to call a ported 090 a sleeper. Lol
> 
> The bark alone makes Hooskies eat The Yellow Snow!



Was hopin to have a 394/395 done for the next gtg but doubt it will happen

Too many other things goin on


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Was hopin to have a 394/395 done for the next gtg but doubt it will happen
> 
> Too many other things goin on



That would be Kool. 

Things happen though. 

Never know


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> That would be Kool.
> 
> Things happen though.
> 
> Never know



True

Atleast I got the main one on my list


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mmmmmmmmm 

Grits and watching "Seven Samuri"


----------



## dancan

Coffee's ready for the non-zzzZZZzzzZlakerzz !


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> What's John gonna do with a horse????



Keep the lawn mowed and make fert for the garden at the same time .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Nice Gravely Flap Jack.



The picture is of the custom tie downs and how well you can chain it down real easy. That mower is a tank though and has been pretty reliable. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I would really like that Gravely !



You'd never want anything else....plenty of power and a great cut. Hard to get it to spin and I moved the Dutchmen with it the other day.






There is power to spare back there and 8 speeds to utilize it. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roncoinc

Ah,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, summer starts again today,,,mid 90's ,, gotta love it !

SUMMERTIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ready for another day at the grind. Hopefully I can get my crews to understand the need to pick up the pace a bit this week and the rain will hold off a bit. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dancan

Hey Ron , you got that 017 sorted right ? I'll send you up this little 017 that I got this weekend so you'll have sumthin to do while you're on summer vacation .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Hey Ron , you got that 017 sorted right ? I'll send you up this little 017 that I got this weekend so you'll have sumthin to do while you're on summer vacation .



Now that's mean right there!

Morning Ron! Morning Dan!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey Ron , you got that 017 sorted right ? I'll send you up this little 017 that I got this weekend so you'll have sumthin to do while you're on summer vacation .



Sure !
as long as the b&c are on it.
rules require b&c be installed if distance is to qualify


----------



## dancan

I got it sorted out , all I had to do was reattach the spark plug end of the coil wire back onto the coil wire so the spark plug could fire


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,,i did do some saw related stuff yestday.

one of the divers was an old Jred dealer,,..

for some reason he wanted a lil homie super tw..
i gave him a runner and a nib bar..
then asked him if he had any Jred heater switches 
told him used was ok also,,he said he would look,,has a bunch of stuff left.


----------



## dancan

Ron , you got a pic of how the choke linkage is set up , all my ipl's are on the puter at home .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , you got a pic of how the choke linkage is set up , all my ipl's are on the puter at home .



dunno if same as this 180 ??
choke comes off left of carb,,piece of bent metal hooks into it and other end sticks into the black plastic rod the on/off/choke lever is on


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellars!


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ladies. Get to travel across the state this week. Going to be in Burnsville NC for three days to see our new state of the art body plant. It has been said in industry news that we are surpassing Reading in construction and quality.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ladies. Get to travel across the state this week. Going to be in Burnsville NC for three days to see our new state of the art body plant. It has been said in industry news that we are surpassing Reading in construction and quality.



Your wife called and said she wanted *ALL* the saws gone by the time the company arrived this weekend. Don't worry I am eager to help a brother and I'll head up tomorrow after work and pick them up... :msp_wink:


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Your wife called and said she wanted *ALL* the saws gone by the time the company arrived this weekend. Don't worry I am eager to help a brother and I'll head up tomorrow after work and pick them up... :msp_wink:



Wow, I tell ya, I am just humbled by the selflessness of some people. In todays society where it is just take, take take, there are still just a few people out there that are true givers!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> dunno if same as this 180 ??
> choke comes off left of carb,,piece of bent metal hooks into it and other end sticks into the black plastic rod the on/off/choke lever is on



Sounds like the same setup , just couldn't see where it went on the plastic part .
I'll have to look at it later , I've got a sale on oil changes today between 10 am and 11am , free for those with Merican plates .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Don't worry about them Sparky...you know I don't really care for them cranky Squeals! 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Time to let the slacking puppy out.


----------



## tbone75

Glad to see most of yous gabbing . No Pit Bull or Beavertailguy ?


----------



## tbone75

Dan the long straight part goes into the end of the plastic lever.Little hole right in the end under the stop wire end. Put that in first,then pull the choke up with yer finger and pop the little bent end into the choke.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Don't worry about them Sparky...you know I don't really care for them cranky Squeals!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



all im saying is, if your gonna do it, I better not be home. 

and hey, ive got other saws besides Stilhls....theyre just not as good, so i keep them out back in the storage room with the old paint cans and Water heater.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan the long straight part goes into the end of the plastic lever.Little hole right in the end under the stop wire end. Put that in first,then pull the choke up with yer finger and pop the little bent end into the choke.



All that reading hurts my brain .......


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> all im saying is, if your gonna do it, I better not be home.
> 
> and hey, ive got other saws besides Stilhls....theyre just not as good, so i keep them out back in the storage room with the old paint cans and Water heater.



He don't want them Ol Steels . :msp_w00t:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Wassabi men. Back at the "w" thing today. Finally catching up. Go try to find fuel line for the Crapsman today. 

Got to get some saws out of my garage. Carb setting anyone for Mac 10-10, stihl 015?


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Less than $4 for 3' with my company discount. 1/4OD X 1/8ID fuel line. Thanks for the good suggestion John

View attachment 304606


Riding this on a beautiful 90 degree day to go to get the fuel line...Priceless

View attachment 304608



Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Less than $4 for 3' with my company discount. 1/4OD X 1/8ID fuel line. Thanks for the good suggestion John
> 
> View attachment 304606
> 
> 
> Riding this on a beautiful 90 degree day to go to get the fuel line...Priceless
> 
> View attachment 304608
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Trade ya some saws fer the bike ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Wassabi men. Back at the "w" thing today. Finally catching up. Go try to find fuel line for the Crapsman today.
> 
> Got to get some saws out of my garage. Carb setting anyone for Mac 10-10, stihl 015?
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Start with one turn out,should be close.


----------



## IEL

Great morning. I got my license! Once my dad upgrades his insurance to account for new drivers, I will be behind the wheel of the f250.
We then went to the auto store. They didn't have chemsearch yield, but they would try to order it in. I did get a few cans of seafoam deep creep, my second favourite penetrant.
Also grabbed a quart of 10w non detergent and a second oil can for use assembling saws and machines. Seems basically the same as light machine oil, just a lot cheaper.
Finally, the brakleen. Home hardware wanted $8 a can for crc chlorinated. This place sold the same stuff for $3.99 a can if you buy a case (12). Really good deal. I also grabbed a tube of permatex motor sealant, advertised for use on 2stroke case halves. Good haul, even better prices.
The best part is I can drive!


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Start with one turn out,should be close.



Thanks. What about idle screw? One turn as well. 

It would have to be quite a few saws for the bike, or a nice F250 w/ HD suspension. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Thanks. What about idle screw? One turn as well.
> 
> It would have to be quite a few saws for the bike, or a nice F250 w/ HD suspension.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



I got lots of saws and a F150 ? LOL

Idle , just try it where its at then go from there.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Schweeeet! Cograts on the license. Maker sure you keep some good emergency supplies in there when it gets cold. Blankets, candles, matches/lighter. Oh and a sawLOL. :rockon:


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Great morning. I got my license! Once my dad upgrades his insurance to account for new drivers, I will be behind the wheel of the f250.
> We then went to the auto store. They didn't have chemsearch yield, but they would try to order it in. I did get a few cans of seafoam deep creep, my second favourite penetrant.
> Also grabbed a quart of 10w non detergent and a second oil can for use assembling saws and machines. Seems basically the same as light machine oil, just a lot cheaper.
> Finally, the brakleen. Home hardware wanted $8 a can for crc chlorinated. This place sold the same stuff for $3.99 a can if you buy a case (12). Really good deal. I also grabbed a tube of permatex motor sealant, advertised for use on 2stroke case halves. Good haul, even better prices.
> The best part is I can drive!



Whole new world of fun and danger for you now ! 

Congrats !


----------



## IEL

BigDaddyR said:


> Schweeeet! Cograts on the license. Maker sure you keep some good emergency supplies in there when it gets cold. Blankets, candles, matches/lighter. Oh and a sawLOL. :rockon:
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



It doesn't get cold on this darn island. It snows maybe once a year, if that.
When I get my truck, it will always have enough stuff to rebuild the whole truck, and clear any road.
I think the 034 will become a permanent resident of my truck. Along with a set of mechanics tools, a gasoline blow torch, fire extiguishers, ham radio, cb radio, air horn, ect ect ect


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oh my,,,,.
> 
> to much time out on the blue water,,legs soft and body still leaning side to side..
> 
> cooler got filled,,all fillitting ,,fillaying ,,,fillitting,, .. taking fish meat off the bones !!! is done,,... !
> 
> lobsters in the cooler till tomorrow,,,,,ruuffff day !!!
> 
> left home 7am,,got home 12 hrs later
> 
> dont know how long i can stand living like this



I know just how you feel, I used to leave the wharf at 4:30 am , fish all day to return to the wharf at 9:00 pm, 6 days a week for 8-9 months a year. Sure took its toll on me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Where is that Sharif hiding tonight ? Hope he didn't trip on another beaver tail ?



So nice on the island, just stayed there.....LOL


----------



## farrell

Afternoon boys and girls!

Back doin the "w" @ the "j"

Glad the shop has AC cause way to hot out again today!!


----------



## tbone75

WOW !! Its getting a little hot for a Slug even ! 96 right now !

Humidity at 56% !


----------



## tbone75

Suppose to be a little hotter the rest of the week,storms maybe Fri. Not good when its this hot !


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> So nice on the island, just stayed there.....LOL



You be a smart feller!!!!!

(get what I did there?)


Hey Jerry!!!!


----------



## IEL

Before I do it, I just want to make sure nothing can be hurt by seafoaming a saw.

I have a saw or two that seem to have a fair bit of carbon build up. I figured if seafoam works on mowers, trucks, and tractors, it should work on an old saw.
Am I missing something, or will it be fine?


----------



## dancan

Sure am glad I got that spendy icebox back in time ....
Sure am glad I'm on this coast and the newbie driver is on that coast ...... LOL Congrats Geoff !!!
Sure am glad I've got muh IPL's cuz nobody sent me a bone with a pic .....
Sure am glad I got muh free 017 runnin 
Sure am glad it's callin for 75 instead of these crazy 100's
Sure am glad I's gots AC in the house 
Sure am glad I's gots cold beer in muh hand  (and some kotten kandy light cause physco therapy sucks )


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You be a smart feller!!!!!
> 
> (get what I did there?)
> 
> 
> Hey Jerry!!!!



You say Jerry is fart smeller ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> You be a smart feller!!!!!
> 
> (get what I did there?)
> 
> 
> Hey Jerry!!!!



I see that...LOL

Hiya uncle Rob.
Right some nice day here today, high 90`s but a tad too much humidity to make it comfortable.


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , Chinee Foods says building new place big trouble , everything very expensive , materials not too much but labor very much ....... LOL
I told them to be nice to the builder or I'll tell him to put the price up very much , I'm not sure they understand english too much .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> So nice on the island, just stayed there.....LOL



Yep I Damn sure should have...was so nice we stayed last night too...was planning on returning Sun afternoon....but tide was perfect this morning so we stayed and packed it up and was on the water by 6:00 AM and back here in time for both of us to get to our "J" things... Beautiful weekend.....got the white Saab going and moved it so I could mow the grass around/under it....then drove over to a friends house for a visit.....got back to my brothers and pulled the carb.....not sure how that is going to pan out....pretty rough....looks like someone has been pounding on the edge of the throttle plate with a hammer...????...gonna take it apart and look it over....carb kit is like $65...plus shipping...but is a gamble/waste if the carb is just plain to far gone...a brand new Weber 34 ICH complete kit is only $179 shipped. The Solex had a bad rep on these cars....but would be appropriate from a collectors point of view.....kinda cool...in that it runs engine coolant in and out of the carb mounted automatic choke unit....that's how it "knows" how warm the engine is.....German gearing.....personally would rather it run right, rather than look right and run poorly as it does now.


Phew!!!! 96 degrees here today...Bill and I knocked the very last cedar shingle on that sucker this afternoon....now got a long "punch list" to do and tomorrow have to size and set two granite chimney caps with the 70' crane....gonna be there most of the week yet...way good $$$ but I need a number uninterrupted days on my boat project.......


----------



## dancan

Humidex sez it's dropped to 96 , I think I'll have anuther beer an then go water the garden .....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Humidex sez it's dropped to 96 , I think I'll have anuther beer an then go water the garden .....



I wait till mine is in the shade to water. Bout 7-8pm usually.
All the rain we had its dry already !


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Humidex sez it's dropped to 96 , I think I'll have anuther beer an then go water the garden .....



I not sure that kinda water is good for the garden.........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep I Damn sure should have...was so nice we stayed last night too...was planning on returning Sun afternoon....but tide was perfect this morning so we stayed and packed it up and was on the water by 6:00 AM and back here in time for both of us to get to our "J" things... Beautiful weekend.....got the white Saab going and moved it so I could mow the grass around/under it....then drove over to a friends house for a visit.....got back to my brothers and pulled the carb.....not sure how that is going to pan out....pretty rough....looks like someone has been pounding on the edge of the throttle plate with a hammer...????...gonna take it apart and look it over....carb kit is like $65...plus shipping...but is a gamble/waste if the carb is just plain to far gone...a brand new Weber 34 ICH complete kit is only $179 shipped. The Solex had a bad rep on these cars....but would be appropriate from a collectors point of view.....kinda cool...in that it runs engine coolant in and out of the carb mounted automatic choke unit....that's how it "knows" how warm the engine is.....German gearing.....personally would rather it run right, rather than look right and run poorly as it does now.
> 
> 
> Phew!!!! 96 degrees here today...Bill and I knocked the very last cedar shingle on that sucker this afternoon....now got a long "punch list" to do and tomorrow have to size and set two granite chimney caps with the 70' crane....gonna be there most of the week yet...way good $$$ but I need a number uninterrupted days on my boat project.......



Put a Holly on it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I not sure that kinda water is good for the garden.........



Mt Dew kills weeds ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## IEL

Too. Hot. To. Move.


It feels like its well over 90 out. My daily work will consist of moving 4 pine rounds.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Mt Dew kills weeds ! :msp_rolleyes:



Are you talking new or used dew?


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Put a Holly on it ! LOL



Holley dominator should work nicely. Maybe add a blower?
Imagin a blown suub.. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Holley dominator should work nicely. Maybe add a blower?
> Imagin a blown suub.. LOL



How bout a blown,6-72GM sitting on an 1180 spread bore with twin turbochargers +200hp nitrous all running through a 480 Mtn engine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I wait till mine is in the shade to water. Bout 7-8pm usually.
> All the rain we had its dry already !



Sun is going down here now,..we be watering the garden.


----------



## dancan

Remind me not to water the garden wearing a pair of crocs , they're only safe when running a chainsaw .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Parts are starting to arrive for the Contra, new top cover is right some sweet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Remind me not to water the garden wearing a pair of crocs , they're only safe when running a chainsaw .



Mine leak, but pretty good for island hopping.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Are you talking new or used dew?



Only kind I let get away is used ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Think I will go start watering now.


----------



## dancan

Dodge ownerz ........ As silly as Husquee ownerz LOL


----------



## little possum

Canadians, silly as stihl owners.. Wait that would be a synonym  He should have the pipes on the other side of the uprights, and that def aint no 3/4 tonne. Its a wonder he aint poppin a wheelie. Yes I have over loaded a few half tons, and a 3/4 ton once with a load that got rained on.


----------



## dancan

Hay LP ! Tiz only a Dakota , 1/4 ton LOL


----------



## dancan

And with a short box to boot LOL


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> Hay LP ! Tiz only a Dakota , 1/4 ton LOL



My first thought when seeing that was "that 2500 looks a lot like a worn out dakota"


----------



## IEL

Great little discovery today. I found the best way to remove carbon from pistons and cylinders. Forget oven cleaner, long soaking, or hard scraping. I just sprayed on a little seafoam deep creep, and let it sit two minutes. A light scraping with a piece of wood removed it all. If you let it sit 10-20 minutes, it will just wipe off.
Sure is easy. Thought that you guys might want to try it.
I might see the pricing on a case of seafoam next time. Sure is handy stuff. I hear the deep creep can be used for the same engine cleaning as the original. We are going to seafoam the tractor before pulling the head to get it cleaned out a bit. Always fun filling the whole town with seafoam smoke.


----------



## dancan

Seafoam is a very light oil , I'd bet the tranny fluid/acetone mix might accomplish the same results in that task but I might be wrong .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Seafoam is a very light oil , I'd bet the tranny fluid/acetone mix might accomplish the same results in that task but I might be wrong .



YOU????

BE WRONG?????

Say it ain't so Joe !!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

BBBBUUUURPpppppppppppppppppppp...................

xcuse ME !

chef came up AGAIN tonite to cook our lobstahs and make crab stuffed mushroomsssssssssss,,,,,,,,,,,,...................................

yeh,,nice today,,,mid 90's,,,,,,,pool,deck,beer,,,,,,,,pool,beer,,,,,lobtsah,,,,,beer,,,pool,,,,,deck,,,crab stuffed mushrooms,,,,beer,,,pool,,deck,,,,,,,,,,,,,

i dont know how much longer i can take this ruff life !!!!

enuf of this sitting in air cond typing to poor squeel owners,,time for another dip in the pool,,,maybe another lobstah and a hienekin .. 
durn,,,another 5 weeks and he goes back to work !!!! 
then I gotta cook agin !!! 

y'all really dont wanna know about yestidy ,,,,,, 
had a deck full of people and TWO chefs tryin to out do each other on the grill .


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> BBBBUUUURPpppppppppppppppppppp...................
> 
> xcuse ME !
> 
> chef came up AGAIN tonite to cook our lobstahs and make crab stuffed mushroomsssssssssss,,,,,,,,,,,,...................................
> 
> yeh,,nice today,,,mid 90's,,,,,,,pool,deck,beer,,,,,,,,pool,beer,,,,,lobtsah,,,,,beer,,,pool,,,,,deck,,,crab stuffed mushrooms,,,,beer,,,pool,,deck,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> i dont know how much longer i can take this ruff life !!!!
> 
> enuf of this sitting in air cond typing to poor squeel owners,,time for another dip in the pool,,,maybe another lobstah and a hienekin ..
> durn,,,another 5 weeks and he goes back to work !!!!
> then I gotta cook agin !!!
> 
> y'all really dont wanna know about yestidy ,,,,,,
> had a deck full of people and TWO chefs tryin to out do each other on the grill .





Now if Uncle Mongo ever showed up during the good season ???
he could get more than an old squeel !!


----------



## dancan

Who's Joe ???
I'm not a fan of that Heinee taste but Maibock , I'm good with


----------



## dancan

Doin the Google Fu on that Joe fellow .....


----------



## dancan

Got it !


----------



## tbone75

That dang Smurf is gonna weigh 500lbs by winter ! :msp_scared:

BlubberSmurf !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

No sign of Flap Jack yet ? And the other slackers ?


----------



## tbone75

Got stuff watered down good. Maters look like chit ! Hope they come out of it ? I did the Ron spray on them and bout everything else too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No sign of Flap Jack yet ? And the other slackers ?



I am slacking, just sitting petting the Contra.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got stuff watered down good. Maters look like chit ! Hope they come out of it ? I did the Ron spray on them and bout everything else too.



All of our stuff got a big soaking tonight, I did the veggies, wife did the flowers.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am slacking, just sitting petting the Contra.



I will try to get some help on the way tomorrow. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> How bout a blown,6-72GM sitting on an 1180 spread bore with twin turbochargers +200hp nitrous all running through a 480 Mtn engine.



LOL I think you're over thinking this guys!!!.....I meen.....this is a 91 CI Vee 4...most any one barrel this is functioning properly will be a great improvement...!!! LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will try to get some help on the way tomorrow. LOL



:msp_wink:...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> All of our stuff got a big soaking tonight, I did the veggies, wife did the flowers.



I only did the veggies. P on the flowers ! LOL


I did kill a patch of grass behind my truck. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL I think you're over thinking this guys!!!.....I meen.....this is a 91 CI Vee 4...most any one barrel this is functioning properly will be a great improvement...!!! LOL!!!



What fun is that ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL I think you're over thinking this guys!!!.....I meen.....this is a 91 CI Vee 4...most any one barrel this is functioning properly will be a great improvement...!!! LOL!!!



Heck,..pull that lil thing and drop in the above setup, guaranteed you would have a one of a kind.
Boss says we are taking the ,Willy`s to all the car shows next year. I see a bunch more trophies coming .


----------



## tbone75

I know you can squeeze a little SB in there. :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heck,..pull that lil thing and drop in the above setup, guaranteed you would have a one of a kind.
> Boss says we are taking the ,Willy`s to all the car shows next year. I see a bunch more trophies coming .



Pix !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Pix !



When we take er out of storage I will take another set of picts. I lost the whole build set when my puter crashed 3 years ago, all the show picts were with them. Ever since then I keep all the camera chips loaded, never delete or wipe them again. I now have 5 chips that hold 5000 picts on each one, working on #6.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I know you can squeeze a little SB in there. :msp_w00t:



It's got one now!!!! A really, really small block...LOL!!!..if the thing had a lot of miles on it I'd think different ......most likely an small alum block 215 Buick v8 four barrel cammed up decent....that would make a 1700 lb car go pretty good......however with 14,215 miles original...guess I'll stay with what it came with......


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That dang Smurf is gonna weigh 500lbs by winter ! :msp_scared:
> 
> BlubberSmurf !! :msp_w00t:



See food aint fattnin !!

but ohhhhhh,,them ribs they did yestidy ,,smoking for 6 hrs,,,,,,,,,,,MMMmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,.......................

and the,,and the,,and the,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,welll,,,ya just dont wanna know,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,wouldmnt wanna make ya'all feel bad ,,,... 

BUT ! !!!!! .. when ya git TWO " cordon blue " grads with 20 + yrs experiance on em drinkin and playin with the food and strutin thier stuff,,,well,,,,,

ya better be ready to eat !!!!!!!!!

me..i pay attention and lern what i can ,,.. 

hey John,,did i ever mention how good is pork belly beep fried on a stick is ???

diped in batter and corn meal ..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> It's got one now!!!! A really, really small block...LOL!!!..if the thing had a lot of miles on it I'd think different ......most likely an small alum block 215 Buick v8 four barrel cammed up decent....that would make a 1700 lb car go pretty good......however with 14,215 miles original...guess I'll stay with what it came with......



That`s about what my 67 Camaro weighed when I installed the 560 into it. It became a useless POS....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> It's got one now!!!! A really, really small block...LOL!!!..if the thing had a lot of miles on it I'd think different ......most likely an small alum block 215 Buick v8 four barrel cammed up decent....that would make a 1700 lb car go pretty good......however with 14,215 miles original...guess I'll stay with what it came with......



IDK , that would make a nice ride ! LOL

Can't blame ya . LOL Way to low miles just yet ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

DOWN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, time : ,,,, ...... !!

phttppthh !!


----------



## little possum

Showered and suppered. Came home, hooked up the gooseneck. Retrieved some 6x6s. Got a mower out, got it to run and diagnose it. Took a break. Set 12 6x6 16's in the ground for the tractor shed. blah back to bed and up for the daily grind.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> See food aint fattnin !!
> 
> but ohhhhhh,,them ribs they did yestidy ,,smoking for 6 hrs,,,,,,,,,,,MMMmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,.......................
> 
> and the,,and the,,and the,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,welll,,,ya just dont wanna know,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,wouldmnt wanna make ya'all feel bad ,,,...
> 
> BUT ! !!!!! .. when ya git TWO " cordon blue " grads with 20 + yrs experiance on em drinkin and playin with the food and strutin thier stuff,,,well,,,,,
> 
> ya better be ready to eat !!!!!!!!!
> 
> me..i pay attention and lern what i can ,,..
> 
> hey John,,did i ever mention how good is pork belly beep fried on a stick is ???
> 
> diped in batter and corn meal ..



Anything like Rat on a stick ? LOL 

Better I am guessing ? LOL

Nope never tried either one , yet !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> DOWN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, time : ,,,, ...... !!
> 
> phttppthh !!



Nite ya fat ol phart !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When we take er out of storage I will take another set of picts. I lost the whole build set when my puter crashed 3 years ago, all the show picts were with them. Ever since then I keep all the camera chips loaded, never delete or wipe them again. I now have 5 chips that hold 5000 picts on each one, working on #6.



We be waiting !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> We be waiting !



We will get er all polished up, its a real looker.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We will get er all polished up, its a real looker.



I am sure it is !!


----------



## tbone75

Had another Steel whacker dropped off tonight. FS65 I think ? More of a brush saw , got handle bars. LOL Have to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## jimdad07

Another Canmedian driver, what next?
I see everybody is enjoying the hot weather too. Came home today to find the AC down, condensing fan motor was shot. Trip back to Watertown to get a new motor. AC is working again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite ya slackin ol phart !


----------



## tbone75

Out ::


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Out ::



Night John!!


----------



## dancan

Hay Rob !


----------



## dancan

See John , no brain hurt , now I know where #9 goes into #8 LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> See John , no brain hurt , now I know where #9 goes into #8 LOL



Just what I telled ya! LOL


----------



## dancan

Ya but it was like way too many words , almost like a thousand ......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ya but it was like way too many words , almost like a thousand ......



Pix is easier. LOL I didn't know how to dooed that ?


----------



## tbone75

I am suppose to be sleeping ? LOL 

Maybe its that Steel whacker I gots to fix ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am suppose to be sleeping ? LOL
> 
> Maybe its that Steel whacker I gots to fix ? LOL



You are up too early, must be that Stihl calling you.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

My puter or AS is acting like a old Mac , SLOW ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are up too early, must be that Stihl calling you.....LOL



Haunting me already ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My puter or AS is acting like a old Mac , SLOW ! :msp_razz:



Its no slower than usual on this end .


----------



## tbone75

Noticed the rope is missing from that whacker too ? LOL Must have had trouble starting it ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Noticed the rope is missing from that whacker too ? LOL Must have had trouble starting it ? LOL



Carb n fuel line blues.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its no slower than usual on this end .



Must be my puter acting like a Mac ? But its a HP ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Must be my puter acting like a Mac ? But its a HP ! LOL



Might just be your server, that`s what affects my puter most times.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Might just be your server, that`s what affects my puter most times.



Hard to say with dial up ? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ya bunch of slackers.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ya bunch of slackers.



Morning Sparky !


----------



## tbone75

Not sure I heard the weather man right ? Think he said 91% humidity ??? Just heard it again ! 91% humidity ! High of 91 ! Better stay in today !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Morning Sparky !



Hows the king doing this morning? Little early ain't it? 

Dog was pissed when I kicked him at 4:30 to let me up.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hows the king doing this morning? Little early ain't it?
> 
> Dog was pissed when I kicked him at 4:30 to let me up.



Awake ? LOL

Just one of them no sleep nights again. Can't stay comfy , back is POed for some reason ? Thought the new meds was helping ? No rain till Sat. now ? Maybe its the humidity ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Must be that Steel headache waiting on me ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Really need to get back at my campers ! Just way to hot fer that ! And get some shelves built in my basement !

Just got to find some energy ?????? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Awake ? LOL
> 
> Just one of them no sleep nights again. Can't stay comfy , back is POed for some reason ? Thought the new meds was helping ? No rain till Sat. now ? Maybe its the humidity ? LOL



I know its gonna come a storm in the next day when my right leg/knee gets to aching. I know its REALLLY gonna come a gully washer when both legs get to aching.


----------



## tbone75

Just a normal day in the life of a Slug ! 


A whinny azz Slug ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I know its gonna come a storm in the next day when my right leg/knee gets to aching. I know its REALLLY gonna come a gully washer when both legs get to aching.



Your way to young fer that chit !


They called me the weather man at work. LOL I was way better than them idgits ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Really need to get back at my campers ! Just way to hot fer that ! And get some shelves built in my basement !
> 
> Just got to find some energy ?????? LOL



With my current influx of saws....I need some shelves too. Lol


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> With my current influx of saws....I need some shelves too. Lol



You got the honey dos first ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I haven't got a new to me saw in a long time ! :msp_scared:

Not like I need any more. :hmm3grin2orange:

Really need to fix a huge pile of what I have now !

Have to get things sorted out just so I know what I have ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> all im saying is, if your gonna do it, I better not be home.
> 
> and hey, ive got other saws besides Stilhls....theyre just not as good, so i keep them out back in the storage room with the old paint cans and Water heater.


Ohh good I know where the good stuff is...




tbone75 said:


> No sign of Flap Jack yet ? And the other slackers ?


Long day yesterday and long evening. Hope today isn't as miserable.


tbone75 said:


> Noticed the rope is missing from that whacker too ? LOL Must have had trouble starting it ? LOL



Funny how that happens isn't it. 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohh good I know where the good stuff is...
> 
> 
> 
> Long day yesterday and long evening. Hope today isn't as miserable.
> 
> 
> Funny how that happens isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Morning Flap Jack !

Slacker !


----------



## tbone75

Think I will try for a little more sleep ?


----------



## roncoinc

Another beutifull day in paradise 

already 76 deg out with %77 humidity.

gotta LOVE summer !!


----------



## jimdad07

Morning all, and Flap Jack. Already getting hot out there, glad I fixed my house AC last night. Looking forward to getting back to saws and Gravelys, plenty of projects to do.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm ready for some saws and Gravely stuff too. Between family stuff and work, it seems I can't decide if I need to wind my ass or scratch my watch lately. I've even thought about sending out a saw for a rebuild as I'm tired of kicking the box!! I just need to get some stuff done and out of the way. 

Jim I found you a C8 and an 816T Gravely if you are interested. Both strong runners from my old roommate. 

Hey John.. what coil for the Pull On did you need? I kicked that box last night too and thought about you and said "Ohh ####.. I was supposed to send that out!" I apologize and will try to get it out by the end of the week.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I haven't got a new to me saw in a long time ! :msp_scared:
> 
> Not like I need any more. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Really need to fix a huge pile of what I have now !
> 
> Have to get things sorted out just so I know what I have ?



I feel ya there.. I've got so many that just need a little of this or that. I've got a 452 Echo that runs good but I'm hunting a parts saw to get oiler stuff off of and some big old Homelites that just need a carb kit etc.


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellow saw whoreders!

Hot and humid once again

Chance of storms tho

Put up clothes lines this mornin

Fixed a vacuum

Now currently sweatin my arse off while watching for chucks


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm ready for some saws and Gravely stuff too. Between family stuff and work, it seems I can't decide if I need to wind my ass or scratch my watch lately. I've even thought about sending out a saw for a rebuild as I'm tired of kicking the box!! I just need to get some stuff done and out of the way.
> 
> Jim I found you a C8 and an 816T Gravely if you are interested. Both strong runners from my old roommate.
> 
> Hey John.. what coil for the Pull On did you need? I kicked that box last night too and thought about you and said "Ohh ####.. I was supposed to send that out!" I apologize and will try to get it out by the end of the week.



I need a coil for one of the newer Strato Poolins,3314 ,ect.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I need a coil for one of the newer Strato Poolins,3314 ,ect.



You know the coil #?

Maybe the one off the blowed up crapsman strato I have would fit?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I need a coil for one of the newer Strato Poolins,3314 ,ect.




Should have one... boxing up some stuff tonight so I'll dig it out and get it in the mail. It may come with mounting screws, carb, fuel lines, clutch, etc. still attached.



farrell said:


> You know the coil #?
> 
> Maybe the one off the blowed up crapsman strato I have would fit?


 
Whoa there Adam! I'm not passing up this opportunity to get some of my "excess parts stash" re-homed. :msp_scared::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Whoa there Adam! I'm not passing up this opportunity to get some of my "excess parts stash" re-homed. :msp_scared::hmm3grin2orange:




Haha!

Sorry didn't mean to part block ya!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You know the coil #?
> 
> Maybe the one off the blowed up crapsman strato I have would fit?



Yep all the stratos are the same coil.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Should have one... boxing up some stuff tonight so I'll dig it out and get it in the mail. It may come with mounting screws, carb, fuel lines, clutch, etc. still attached.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa there Adam! I'm not passing up this opportunity to get some of my "excess parts stash" re-homed. :msp_scared::hmm3grin2orange:



We gonna start a box war ? LOL I am sure I have way more junk than you ! LOL Soon as I can get things sorted and moved ? 

Sparky can't help you ! He may be in the dog house now !


----------



## tbone75

I did some minor saw work so far today ! Put 2 screws in a recoil for my buddy. LOL He brought me some 2' x 8' plywood !

Now the Steel whacker.  Then back to my Eeko whacker all over my bench. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

DANG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

went to take a dip in the pool and the OL had turned on the filter/pump and left the solar heater going 

90 deg pool water !!! 

gonna backwash the filter,,that will get rid of some water and then run the hose into it,,that will put some COLD water in,,mebe help out a bit


----------



## roncoinc

Li'l squeeeel goneeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!! 

guy comr to pick it up,started 4th pull,away it went


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> DANG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> went to take a dip in the pool and the OL had turned on the filter/pump and left the solar heater going
> 
> 90 deg pool water !!!
> 
> gonna backwash the filter,,that will get rid of some water and then run the hose into it,,that will put some COLD water in,,mebe help out a bit



That be very funny !! LMAO !!!

Not gonna cool ya off to good ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That be very funny !! LMAO !!!
> 
> Not gonna cool ya off to good ! LOL



TAINT funny fella !! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Li'l squeeeel goneeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!
> 
> guy comr to pick it up,started 4th pull,away it went



Getting good with them Steels aint ya !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TAINT funny fella !! :msp_angry:



All ya gots to do is get in there and fart , instant hot tub !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TAINT funny fella !! :msp_angry:



:msp_flapper:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Li'l squeeeel goneeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!
> 
> guy comr to pick it up,started 4th pull,away it went



That's a good day right there!



roncoinc said:


> DANG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> went to take a dip in the pool and the OL had turned on the filter/pump and left the solar heater going
> 
> 90 deg pool water !!!
> 
> gonna backwash the filter,,that will get rid of some water and then run the hose into it,,that will put some COLD water in,,mebe help out a bit



That's sad right there... I'd say it ALMOST off sets the positive of a Squeal leaving... not quite though! Good day for the Squeal leaving!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Haha!
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to part block ya!



It's all good.. I need boxes going out. The wife will think I've turned over a new leaf and let down her guard! 



tbone75 said:


> Yep all the stratos are the same coil.



No problem then. The coils normally make it ok when the saw is bitten up by the 4 - in - 1 bucket. It's the crank that takes the beating.....



tbone75 said:


> We gonna start a box war ? LOL I am sure I have way more junk than you ! LOL Soon as I can get things sorted and moved ?
> 
> Sparky can't help you ! He may be in the dog house now !



I think Sparky has some of it hidden... but what was that saying about sinking ships and lips...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I come in out of the heat and all you slackers takin' naps today?!

opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

Done with whacker hell fer the day ! The Steel only has 100 compression ? May need lots of help ?
My Eeko is all back together , try it tomorrow.

Its even HOT in my basement !


----------



## tbone75

Wonder if I can find a piston or P&C for a FS76 Steel whacker ?


----------



## AU_K2500

made it to Asheville. Bout to go drink some Bur.


----------



## dancan

John , you need me to put up a pic of a pull cord ? Might help you get goin ???


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , you need me to put up a pic of a pull cord ? Might help you get goin ???



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> made it to Asheville. Bout to go drink some Bur.



Damn good day fer Bur drinkin......starting in muhself right now....mid 90's here today lots of crane work...cleaning up...packing up equipment.....come home to get the Kazawaki out for the newest, papered MC rider....put the electrolyte in the new battery and set that to trickle charge.....looking things over.......unlock the gas cap and take a look-see inside.....EEEEEEK!!!!! Much rust on every surface........^&%k!!!!! Just got back from the shop gathering tools....gotta pull the tank and flush/clean/shake/w/rocks etc. that gas tank.....looks to be all surface rust...no leakage...but a lot of it!! Way to much to just run...plug up fuel filters instantly!! After I saw that chit I ran to the Ducatis and checked them...those were fine.....I think they have been idle since before E10 arrived here.......the Kazawaki has been run since I'm sure....by the looks....no one else to blame but me.....but that stihl don't make me happy.....time for another tall green can and some serious wrenchin'....did I ever mention .....that...... I'm not very partial to "Asian" bikes...much.....like at all....kinda like Stihls to me.....


----------



## dancan

Kawasaki on the rocks , shaken , not stirred LOL
Put an inline fuel filter ???


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Damn good day fer Bur drinkin......starting in muhself right now....mid 90's here today lots of crane work...cleaning up...packing up equipment.....come home to get the Kazawaki out for the newest, papered MC rider....put the electrolyte in the new battery and set that to trickle charge.....looking things over.......unlock the gas cap and take a look-see inside.....EEEEEEK!!!!! Much rust on every surface........^&%k!!!!! Just got back from the shop gathering tools....gotta pull the tank and flush/clean/shake/w/rocks etc. that gas tank.....looks to be all surface rust...no leakage...but a lot of it!! Way to much to just run...plug up fuel filters instantly!! After I saw that chit I ran to the Ducatis and checked them...those were fine.....I think they have been idle since before E10 arrived here.......the Kazawaki has been run since I'm sure....by the looks....no one else to blame but me.....but that stihl don't make me happy.....time for another tall green can and some serious wrenchin'....did I ever mention .....that...... I'm not very partial to "Asian" bikes...much.....like at all....kinda like Stihls to me.....



That rust is hard to get all out inside a tank ! :msp_scared:

Good luck !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Kawasaki on the rocks , shaken , not stirred LOL
> Put an inline fuel filter ???



Could help ?


----------



## tbone75

Get it cleaned out , then have it powder coated inside. Scoot says it works great.

Haven't tried my stuff out yet ? Dang SLUG ! :msp_unsure:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Done with whacker hell fer the day ! The Steel only has 100 compression ? May need lots of help ?
> My Eeko is all back together , try it tomorrow.
> 
> Its even HOT in my basement !



I've got two SRM-2100 that I really love. Picked them both up for a total of $40 between the two. I don't think anyone makes a better trimmer in my opinion. Brush cutters are a different story.. but a straight trimmer they are top notch.



Cantdog said:


> Damn good day fer Bur drinkin......starting in muhself right now....mid 90's here today lots of crane work...cleaning up...packing up equipment.....come home to get the Kazawaki out for the newest, papered MC rider....put the electrolyte in the new battery and set that to trickle charge.....looking things over.......unlock the gas cap and take a look-see inside.....EEEEEEK!!!!! Much rust on every surface........^&%k!!!!! Just got back from the shop gathering tools....gotta pull the tank and flush/clean/shake/w/rocks etc. that gas tank.....looks to be all surface rust...no leakage...but a lot of it!! Way to much to just run...plug up fuel filters instantly!! After I saw that chit I ran to the Ducatis and checked them...those were fine.....I think they have been idle since before E10 arrived here.......the Kazawaki has been run since I'm sure....by the looks....no one else to blame but me.....but that stihl don't make me happy.....time for another tall green can and some serious wrenchin'....did I ever mention .....that...... I'm not very partial to "Asian" bikes...much.....like at all....kinda like Stihls to me.....



Don't forget about the 3 part gas tank liner kits. I think they are Kreem brand?! Anyways they do wonders for dirty tanks. They have a cleaner, etch, then sealer. Cheap insurance if ANY doubt about the tank and the only option on some Asian bikes with remote nooks and crannies as the tanks are integral to the body work. Just my $.02


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Off to mow some grass or find a hay baler. Either way it's getting tall... :msp_angry:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've got two SRM-2100 that I really love. Picked them both up for a total of $40 between the two. I don't think anyone makes a better trimmer in my opinion. Brush cutters are a different story.. but a straight trimmer they are top notch.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget about the 3 part gas tank liner kits. I think they are Kreem brand?! Anyways they do wonders for dirty tanks. They have a cleaner, etch, then sealer. Cheap insurance if ANY doubt about the tank and the only option on some Asian bikes with remote nooks and crannies as the tanks are integral to the body work. Just my $.02




Pro Tech was an aircraft product we used in the 70s for sealing in bad things. 

Rattle with gravel. The slosh the stuff around. Thicker than milk but not much. 

All fittings off first. My $.01 1/2


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Pro Tech was an aircraft product we used in the 70s for sealing in bad things.
> 
> Rattle with gravel. The slosh the stuff around. Thicker than milk but not much.
> 
> All fittings off first. My $.01 1/2



Hey Uncle Mongo !!


Off to look for a 33mm Steel piston for this whacker ? LOL


----------



## farrell

Oh what a boring night!

Usually have 3 machines to run.......

Not tonight!

I gots 1

Half hour cycle time to boot!

Gonna be a LONG night!


----------



## Cantdog

Well got the tank all cleaned out...was funny......a layer of rust on every surface....but brushed right away leaving bright clean metal under...had to take the fuel filler and petcocks out.....bad gasoline came out...about three gallons of the brownest nastiest crap you ever saw....scrubbed with a long handled brush......then high pressure water....repeated and drained many times until no more rust came out...then 150PSI air until all dry...then another water fit....then more air....time for another tall green can and reassemble.....newest MC I own...least miles....roughest shape...due to time...But we shall over come......worst come to worst it will get a dose of Cream..not fond of it but it does work......but I think with regular use all will be fine.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Oh what a boring night!
> 
> Usually have 3 machines to run.......
> 
> Not tonight!
> 
> I gots 1
> 
> Half hour cycle time to boot!
> 
> Gonna be a LONG night!



Yeah. Rob#2 has run times of 5-8 hours. Change inserts a couple of times. 

Large hard impellers. Gots to run slow. 

Bang. Bang. Bang. ....... 

Drives him crazy. You just wait till the insert goes away and it gets REAL loud. 

Hey Adam

Hay John


----------



## IEL

Just letting you guys know that I might not be on that much for the next few weeks. I have a lot of stuff going on, and people visiting. I don't have much time to be on my azz right now.
I will try and drop by in the evenings when I can.
Not sure if I will be back on tonight. Just letting you guys know so you don't get worried if I am away for a few weeks. This is about the only forum I have time to be on anymore. 
I should be back to my normal loudness in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Rob#2 has run times of 5-8 hours. Change inserts a couple of times.
> 
> Large hard impellers. Gots to run slow.
> 
> Bang. Bang. Bang. .......
> 
> Drives him crazy. You just wait till the insert goes away and it gets REAL loud.
> 
> Hey Adam
> 
> Hay John




Hey Rob!


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob ! 
Can you make a rivet tool so we can turn 22lr into rivets or larger brass even ?


----------



## tbone75

Where did all the SLACKERS go ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> Can you make a rivet tool so we can turn 22lr into rivets or larger brass even ?



Kinda like a flaring tool on one end and a flat for the other ?


----------



## tbone75

Wonder if Smurf got his pool cooled down ? It would suck to be to hot today ! Wouldn't do much good to get in the thing !

Got everything watered , now I am soaked in sweat ! Nasty out there stihl !


----------



## dancan

While you were out playin with water I was out lookin over the water at Morocco out there in that direction sumwhere LOL
Nice and cool right on the Atlantic


----------



## farrell

I get to spend my boring night in the air conditioned shop!


----------



## roncoinc

oh my,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........

dont know how much longer i can handle this living in paradise deal ! 

mornin started with my carpenter showing up early to get some work done on the house before it got to hot.

then my older friend Phil showed up with his strimmer he tried to take the plug out with an adjustable wrench and broke it !! LOL !!
he's the guy loves my little makita 

got the plug out and it runs fine now with a used one i had..

he also had a squeel strimmer from a neighbor ,, 

wouldnt start,,,the owner brot it to a steelership and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, they told him ignition module gone and $185 to fix it !!!

PLUS they said the drive shaft was bad ,,,how they knew that if it wouldnt start is beyond me !!!

THEN they charged him $35 to tell him how much they were going to SCREW him for !!!

i re- seated the spark plug boot tight on it and it started right up and whacked weeds fine !!!

not a thing wrong with it but the plug wire loose !

drive is fine,runs fine....shut off switch is broke,,,choke it to shut off...no big deal,,,,zero charge to fix 

screw them steelerships !! no wonder i hate them !!!!! :mad2:

day got better from there... 

cooled pool down and did the ussuall routine.... 

friends came over for a swim and food.

did a garden salad with everything from the garden..

did a baked flounder dish on the grill..

bread crumbs,panko,olive oil,,butter,,herbs and spices,parmesan cheese,,,kinda like a fish pizza 

dunno how much longer i can live like this,,starting to wear on me 

pic of supper .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> Can you make a rivet tool so we can turn 22lr into rivets or larger brass even ?



Annealing first helps a lot. Easy to do. 

Crimped or impact?

You could waspwaist first. 

Sketch?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a nice evening for ,sanding fiberglass,.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

was sitting here in the air conditioning wondering how to finish the day and it hit me !!

the sleeppies hit me..

time to crawl in betwen the nice clean,crisp,cool sheets and dream about another fine lazy,,lovin life day in paradise again tomorrow 

i dont know how people with that " J " and w**k deal manage 


DOWN time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> was sitting here in the air conditioning wondering how to finish the day and it hit me !!
> 
> the sleeppies hit me..
> 
> time to crawl in betwen the nice clean,crisp,cool sheets and dream about another fine lazy,,lovin life day in paradise again tomorrow
> 
> i dont know how people with that " J " and w**k deal manage
> 
> 
> DOWN time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey Smurf ! Down time was mine ! :msp_mad:

I think ?? LOL


----------



## tbone75

That fish looks real good !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Smurf ! Down time was mine ! :msp_mad:



That's what she said......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That's what she said......



Hey Uncle Mongo !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Uncle Mongo !!



Hey lad. 

How you doing? 

Won't ask what........)


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey lad.
> 
> How you doing?
> 
> Won't ask what........)



Doing OK , rolling ciggs. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Is a 038 Magnum worth $50.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is a 038 Magnum worth $50.



Maybe ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Maybe ??



:msp_rolleyes::msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_rolleyes::msp_unsure:



Did you buy it , or what ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Did you buy it , or what ?



Just thinking of....LOL

I got my last one for just a bit more, it already had a brandy new OEM ..P&C set installed.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just thinking of....LOL
> 
> I got my last one for just a bit more, it already had a brandy new OEM ..P&C set installed.



Better get it for that price,resale or trade it off ?

You had another new P&C for one too ! But its on a saw in Ohio now ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jimdad07

Half way there with haying. I ran the round baler tonight and the new belts we put on this year made it like a new machine. The baler makes 5'x5' bales or 1000 pounders and hasn't worked this well in years. We put a heavier duty gear box on it six years ago and should have done some belts then. This year we replaced half, next year we'll do the other half.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Better get it for that price,resale or trade it off ?
> 
> You had another new P&C for one too ! But its on a saw in Ohio now ! :msp_rolleyes:



I think that just the rear handle/fueltank is worth that much.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think that just the rear handle/fueltank is worth that much.



Sure is ! I bought a AM tank for mine. Just need some nice covers for it now to look like new !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure is ! I bought a AM tank for mine. Just need some nice covers for it now to look like new !



Might go pick it up one evening this week.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Finally done slacking for the day. W from 7-5:15. Got home and split maple for 2 hours. Started the Craftsman I put the new fuel line on last night. Still not tuned right but didn't bog out when I hit high throttle. Hopefully tune it tomm or Thurs and get it out of may hair Friday. Tried to start the Mac 10-10 with no luck so will hit the Mac thread for a little advice. May need a rebuild. Was getting a pop before though so probably just set wrong. Want to get that out of the garage too so I can make room for more:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Might go pick it up one evening this week.



If you don't want it I know someone who would take it . :msp_rolleyes:

:hmm3grin2orange:

Never mind , shipping would be double the price of the saw ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Finally done slacking for the day. W from 7-5:15. Got home and split maple for 2 hours. Started the Craftsman I put the new fuel line on last night. Still not tuned right but didn't bog out when I hit high throttle. Hopefully tune it tomm or Thurs and get it out of may hair Friday. Tried to start the Mac 10-10 with no luck so will hit the Mac thread for a little advice. May need a rebuild. Was getting a pop before though so probably just set wrong. Want to get that out of the garage too so I can make room for more:hmm3grin2orange:



Don't know nothing about Macs ? Other than I don't like there looks. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Don't know nothing about Macs ? Other than I don't like there looks. LOL



I like the little 10-10. Had it running before cleaning everything for about 4 seconds and loved the tone of it. Kinda like cranking on a Harley throttle:msp_w00t:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nite Jerry!


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> I like the little 10-10. Had it running before cleaning everything for about 4 seconds and loved the tone of it. Kinda like cranking on a Harley throttle:msp_w00t:



:msp_razz:



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Slugs down !! :msp_razz:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!!! 

You awake????


----------



## dancan

Looks like the slug crashed .



Stihl 041S said:


> Annealing first helps a lot. Easy to do.
> 
> Crimped or impact?
> 
> You could waspwaist first.
> 
> Sketch?



I was thinking for leather work but I'm not sure it there would be enough shoulder for streangth .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Looks like the slug crashed .
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking for leather work but I'm not sure it there would be enough shoulder for streangth .



Easier to solder a snap to the back of a faced off rim. 

Or something on the back and thru a washer befor you upset it. 

Hey Dan!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dan. 

Are these for fasteners. 

Seams. 

Or for play pretty??


----------



## dancan

Seams , for added strenght and uniqueness .
I was thinking , punch a hole , insert and then flare out the back side somehow .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dang it is morning already?!




Jimmy


----------



## dancan

Yup , get to work .


----------



## roncoinc

Everybody git to work !!
cept John and i .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

OK...but doesn't mean I have to like it. I may get these last two squeals out of my shop today. That will make a good day.




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> OK...but doesn't mean I have to like it. I may get these last two squeals out of my shop today. That will make a good day.
> 
> Jimmy



there you go...

John and i need more like you to support us


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Seams , for added strenght and uniqueness .
> I was thinking , punch a hole , insert and then flare out the back side somehow .



Heck. 
Just get a standard rivet and put it in the opened primer pocket. Fender washer on other side.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Heck.
> Just get a standard rivet and put it in the opened primer pocket. Fender washer on other side.



What are you doing up ?


----------



## tbone75

I was awake about 2am. Heard some funny noises in the kitchen. Found 2 cats chasing a mouse ! Trouble was they were just playing with it. I chased it down and gave it a headache ! LOL Guess they were some what doing there job. LOL
Bet it was funny seeing me chase a mouse !


----------



## farrell

Morning fellars!

Long night after work

Went and visited with a couple friends that were having a very bad day! didnt get home till 3am

Back up at 9 and already too hot!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Morning fellars!
> 
> Long night after work
> 
> Went and visited with a couple friends that were having a very bad day! didnt get home till 3am
> 
> Back up at 9 and already too hot!



Friends are just extended family . Got to take care of them too.

Yep good and hot here too. I like it !!


----------



## tbone75

Maybe all the years in that steel mill got me to liking the heat ? Use to like the cold better when I worked outside all the time ?


----------



## tbone75

I got to figure out where these mice are coming from ? How they are getting in ? Usually have maybe one a year ! 

That one made 5 in a week !!


----------



## tbone75

Bout to try doing something ? Back seems better than it has been,mornings stihl suck. LOL

The Eeko whacker is a good place to start ! Hope the dang thing will start ! Sure should,can't find anything wrong with it ? Tore it apart,cleaned a lot of carbon out of everything,resealed everything. Made a new intake gasket too. Has 150 compression and great spark , new fuel lines and filters.

The Steel whacker maybe a lost cause ? Can't find a new piston anywhere so far ? Found used stuff , but don't want that if I can help it. have to call the guy and see what he wants to do with it ? Junk it I hope ! LOL The tube is bent a little too ? No idea how he did that ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mom is making pies !


----------



## IEL

Looks like I will have some time to be on here today.
I got the case glued back together on the 020av, and Im planning to setting squish today. Any tips for how much squish should be?
I am also getting some furnature stripper for the mac, and tuning up the lawn mower.
Also removing a concrete stain... Lets hope tsp will work.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Looks like I will have some time to be on here today.
> I got the case glued back together on the 020av, and Im planning to setting squish today. Any tips for how much squish should be?
> I am also getting some furnature stripper for the mac, and tuning up the lawn mower.
> Also removing a concrete stain... Lets hope tsp will work.



Just loose the base gasket. Long as you got .020 or more yer good. Not likely you will have less than .020 , if you do use the gasket.

Not shaving the jug are you ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Friends are just extended family . Got to take care of them too.
> 
> Yep good and hot here too. I like it !!



Too hot!

I'm buying AC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Just loose the base gasket. Long as you got .020 or more yer good. Not likely you will have less than .020 , if you do use the gasket.
> 
> Not shaving the jug are you ?



Nope, I was just going to replace the base gasket with moto seal.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just loose the base gasket. Long as you got .020 or more yer good. Not likely you will have less than .020 , if you do use the gasket.
> 
> Not shaving the jug are you ?



My 268 has .018, the 372 has .025, not sure bout the 350


----------



## IEL

If it warms up a bit today, I am thinking of putting the new paint job on my new compressor pump.
Should be a good one.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> What are you doing up ?




No God given sense............


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> My 268 has .018, the 372 has .025, not sure bout the 350



Yer 268 may be pushing it just a bit. LOL I have heard of .017 before ? Bigger piston,more expansion I would think ? But I don't know much either ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> No God given sense............



Right there with ya buddy !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Friends are just extended family . Got to take care of them too.
> 
> Yep good and hot here too. I like it !!



I'll second that .......The first part that is.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yer 268 may be pushing it just a bit. LOL I have heard of .017 before ? Bigger piston,more expansion I would think ? But I don't know much either ! LOL



I'm sure it is

180psi no decomp and a bear to start!

Sure runs tho!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Right there with ya buddy !



Right where??!!!?? Who said that???

Hey John. Glad the back is good. But yeah. Mornings suck. 

On the heat now. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll second that .......The first part that is.



Another one of them cold weather goofs !


----------



## tbone75

Think I got use to the heat working in the steel mill all them years ? Use to like cold better when I worked outside all the time. LOL


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Right where??!!!?? Who said that???
> 
> Hey John. Glad the back is good. But yeah. Mornings suck.
> 
> On the heat now. Lol



Laying in the sun?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Think I got use to the heat working in the steel mill all them years ? Use to like cold better when I worked outside all the time. LOL



Much much much easier to stay warm than it is to stay cool! 

In my personal opinion anyway


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Laying in the sun?



I was just outside , came back in ! Even hot fer a Slug ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Much much much easier to stay warm than it is to stay cool!
> 
> In my personal opinion anyway



Not fer me ! Hands and feet can't take it ! Just can't get warm !! I got A/C to cool down with ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Not enough meat on my bones to keep me warm ! My belly never gets cold ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I'm sure it is
> 
> 180psi no decomp and a bear to start!
> 
> Sure runs tho!




Ohhh. So hard to start for our delicate flower.........

Hey Adam!!!!!;-))

Enjoy the AC!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Ohhh. So hard to start for our delicate flower.........
> 
> Hey Adam!!!!!;-))
> 
> Enjoy the AC!!!



Yep I is delicate

Hey Rob!

Wouldn't be so bad if it didn't take ten pulls when cold to start

The heat just makin everyone miserable including the puppies

The stupid cat likes it tho


----------



## IEL

I am going to have to get a fan or two out soon. Too damn hot for me. I would rather have 9 degrees than 90....


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Laying in the sun?



I could lie on the sidewalk. 

On the heating pad till the back quits complaining. 

I don't mind the heat. 

But at work you are in no burn clothing and you are on a machine making steam all night. 

Air doesn't move much. Even with fans. 

Cools down around 1:00 am.


----------



## IEL

Hey john, any thoughts on those hutchins hustler board sanders?
They look really handy for body work. I dont think my compressor would have any issue running one.

I have my eye on an old piston compressor pump, two cylinder, 18 inch flywheel with 4 inch flat belt drive. It has a 1 inch twist lock fitting on it. Probably close to 30 cfm. Hook it up to a wisconsin engine, and I would never worry about lack of air again.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Hey john, any thoughts on those hutchins hustler board sanders?
> They look really handy for body work. I dont think my compressor would have any issue running one.
> 
> I have my eye on an old piston compressor pump, two cylinder, 18 inch flywheel with 4 inch flat belt drive. It has a 1 inch twist lock fitting on it. Probably close to 30 cfm. Hook it up to a wisconsin engine, and I would never worry about lack of air again.



Think yer talking about a inline sander ? Great for body work,just takes a little practice to learn how to use it. Sanding bondo,just use a X pattern to get it close to flat. They do use a lot of air. Big time saver !
I always had Viking brand inlines. They lasted a very long time !


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Yep I is delicate
> 
> Hey Rob!
> 
> Wouldn't be so bad if it didn't take ten pulls when cold to start
> 
> The heat just makin everyone miserable including the puppies
> 
> The stupid cat likes it tho



Stuupd kat!!!!!

Some of my saws take a prime one fire a LOT quicker. 

North of 100 ccs I just do it if it has been sitting.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I'm sure it is
> 
> 180psi no decomp and a bear to start!
> 
> Sure runs tho!



You should try my 480 , 200 psi no decomp. LOL 

Wimp ! I can even start it !

Not sure what the MM 064 has ? May check it just for fun. LOL Should be broke in good by now. LOL
Got a 20" bar on the MM064 right now,talk about fun !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Stuupd kat!!!!!
> 
> Some of my saws take a prime one fire a LOT quicker.
> 
> North of 100 ccs I just do it if it has been sitting.



Stupid cat ? How many ya want ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Adam give the L side another 1/8 -1/4 out. Usually helps starting cold ?


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Think yer talking about a inline sander ? Great for body work,just takes a little practice to learn how to use it. Sanding bondo,just use a X pattern to get it close to flat. They do use a lot of air. Big time saver !
> I always had Viking brand inlines. They lasted a very long time !



Thats the kind. Hutchins website said only 6 cfm needed. National detroit said 11 cfm. I think my compressor does 11 cfm. It should just run it. Once I get my devillbiss going, and can hook them together for 15-16 cfm.

Any thoughts on the 8" gear drive sanders? (bondo buster, bondo hog, mug hog, ect)
Look good for paint stripping?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Stupid cat ? How many ya want ? :msp_rolleyes:



I like Katz. If they are on the loopy side. Mousers be Kool.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Adam give the L side another 1/8 -1/4 out. Usually helps starting cold ?



That may become a tattoo!!!!


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> You should try my 480 , 200 psi no decomp. LOL
> 
> Wimp ! I can even start it !
> 
> Not sure what the MM 064 has ? May check it just for fun. LOL Should be broke in good by now. LOL
> Got a 20" bar on the MM064 right now,talk about fun !!



What size sprocket are you running? I bet a 10 pin on that would be really fun.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Thats the kind. Hutchins website said only 6 cfm needed. National detroit said 11 cfm. I think my compressor does 11 cfm. It should just run it. Once I get my devillbiss going, and can hook them together for 15-16 cfm.
> 
> Any thoughts on the 8" gear drive sanders? (bondo buster, bondo hog, mug hog, ect)
> Look good for paint stripping?



Never had a gear drive ? Can't member what that file is called I used to shape it with ? Just used that to knock off the high spots,then the inline.
Just have to file it before it gets real hard. Surform file maybe ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I like Katz. If they are on the loopy side. Mousers be Kool.



All my cats are loopy ! LOL What makes them fun to watch ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> What size sprocket are you running? I bet a 10 pin on that would be really fun.



7 I think ? Could be 8 ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That may become a tattoo!!!!



You need some more sleep, yer loopy ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You need some more sleep, yer loopy ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm telling MOM!!!!!!

But I think she agrees with ya........


----------



## tbone75

Just got another chuck in the back yard ! First one back there this year. Mom seen it out the window. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm telling MOM!!!!!!
> 
> But I think she agrees with ya........



I know she does ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## IEL

A fan makes this weather much more survivable. Still too hot....


----------



## farrell

My fans ain't cuttin it!

Still dripping with sweat 

This blowes!


----------



## IEL

farrell said:


> My fans ain't cuttin it!
> 
> Still dripping with sweat
> 
> This blowes!



If I wasnt in the basement, they would be useless.
It feels like 95 out there. Hottest all year.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> My fans ain't cuttin it!
> 
> Still dripping with sweat
> 
> This blowes!



You got AC at work though?


----------



## IEL

Just finished removing a huge concrete stain. Some tsp and a scrub brush worked very well.

I might see about doing some saw work later, if I dont melt.


----------



## roncoinc

AC on in the house,,75 deg . 

did a little this mornin,,,,, rest of the day on deck,,in pool,,on deck,,beer,,pool,beer,deck,,etc.. same routine 

another boring day in paradise.. 

think i'll clean some lobstah bodies and have samiches for supper..


----------



## roncoinc

Forgot,,,took apart a peerless transaxle with a broken shifter fork,,had that welded this mornin and installed it and put it all back together and into machine and it works fine now 

ONE fixit a day ENUF !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> AC on in the house,,75 deg .
> 
> did a little this mornin,,,,, rest of the day on deck,,in pool,,on deck,,beer,,pool,beer,deck,,etc.. same routine
> 
> another boring day in paradise..
> 
> think i'll clean some lobstah bodies and have samiches for supper..



That is Meeeen on SO many levels.........

Hey Ron!!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> That is Meeeen on SO many levels.........
> 
> Hey Ron!!



Bring a tent and stay awhile !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

Gave up on the Eeko whacker ! 3 different carbs , stihl won't start without a prime ? Just makes no sense at all ? Rechecked compression , 130 . Plenty to run that thing. 100% no leaks , great spark too ? Just won't pull fuel into the cylinder without priming it first ?


----------



## tbone75

Its break time ! May be done fer the day ? LOL

Got blackberry pie and cobbler cooling off right now !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Bring a tent and stay awhile !! LOL !!



I'm getting better. Went 200 miles and didn't hurt too bad...

Get some projects lined up. 

I'm bring;
Ladder
Electric motor
Hinge
Two pillow blocks
A belt 
A Stihl rescue handle

You'll love it or curse it.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm getting better. Went 200 miles and didn't hurt too bad...
> 
> Get some projects lined up.
> 
> I'm bring;
> Ladder
> Electric motor
> Hinge
> Two pillow blocks
> A belt
> A Stihl rescue handle
> 
> You'll love it or curse it.



I knows what that is !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Its break time ! May be done fer the day ? LOL
> 
> Got blackberry pie and cobbler cooling off right now !



I'll have to send you my recipe for Robbler. 

An easy dumb boy cobbler.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I knows what that is !!



Maybe We'll send a picture when yours is done. 

You're the next long trip.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I knows what that is !!



I thought the Stihl handle was a nice touch. ;-))


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Gave up on the Eeko whacker ! 3 different carbs , stihl won't start without a prime ? Just makes no sense at all ? Rechecked compression , 130 . Plenty to run that thing. 100% no leaks , great spark too ? Just won't pull fuel into the cylinder without priming it first ?



Got reed valve ??


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Maybe We'll send a picture when yours is done.
> 
> You're the next long trip.



WTh you guys talkin about !!! ????


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> WTh you guys talkin about !!! ????



Something to make a Smurf grab a Stihl many times a day...........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got reed valve ??



Nope


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Something to make a Smurf grab a Stihl many times a day...........



Epilepsy ???

Old timers ??

mental retardation ? ( already got that ! )

Insanity ?? ( got that too ! )

AH !!! a BOOB with a stihl tattoo ??  ( nope,,dont like tat's )

over indulgance of cheap booze ??


----------



## tbone75

Burgers on the grill tonight ! Fresh cukes & onions soaked in water and a dab of vinegar plus radishes ! No dang maters yet ! :msp_angry:
And some bushes baked beans just fer fun ! :msp_w00t:

Most of my maters look like they will make it,couple ???? My purple mater plant looks like it will make it !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Epilepsy ???
> 
> Old timers ??
> 
> mental retardation ? ( already got that ! )
> 
> Insanity ?? ( got that too ! )
> 
> AH !!! a BOOB with a stihl tattoo ??  ( nope,,dont like tat's )
> 
> over indulgance of cheap booze ??



None of the above ! :spam:


----------



## tbone75

Time to eat !


----------



## BigDaddyR

075 Stihl a workable work saw for big wood or too old and heavy? Do they have a chain brake?


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Epilepsy ???
> 
> Old timers ??
> 
> mental retardation ? ( already got that ! )
> 
> Insanity ?? ( got that too ! )
> 
> AH !!! a BOOB with a stihl tattoo ??  ( nope,,dont like tat's )
> 
> over indulgance of cheap booze ??



"A" ........all of the above.


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> 075 Stihl a workable work saw for big wood or too old and heavy? Do they have a chain brake?
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



They are fun at the right price. Lots of torque. 

076 had chain break I think. 

Heavy. 

But 111 ccs is good


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> They are fun at the right price. Lots of torque.
> 
> 076 had chain break I think.
> 
> Heavy.
> 
> But 111 ccs is good



Heavy wound be the norm for anything that big I would think but to use it to buck out a 50" oak monster. Plausible without killing yourself? 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

Hay Jimmy !!!!
I should get this one , fixer up and race your favorite Gravley for pink slips LOL







This one might not win the race but sure is neat ,only 500 clams .


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Heavy wound be the norm for anything that big I would think but to use it to buck out a 50" oak monster. Plausible without killing yourself?
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.




Work just fine.


----------



## dancan

50" oak , Mill it !!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hay Jimmy !!!!
> I should get this one , fixer up and race your favorite Gravley for pink slips LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one might not win the race but sure is neat ,only 500 clams .



I want the top one !

That cub is real neat ! Never seen a tricycle one before ?


----------



## tbone75

BUUuuuRrrrPPPpppp !!!


Gas after bit. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Work just fine.



Cool. Thanks man! We'll see. Outside shot at a trade. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> 50" oak , Mill it !!!!



No mill:-( thought about it for new floors upstairs. Lots o firewood though. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> No mill:-( thought about it for new floors upstairs. Lots o firewood though.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Be great to have it sawed into boards too ! Make some super nice flooring ! Getting hard to find logs that big around here !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I want the top one !
> 
> That cub is real neat ! Never seen a tricycle one before ?



80hp rideon , get your lawn done in a hurry LOL


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Cool. Thanks man! We'll see. Outside shot at a trade.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



075 is heavy ! But its a real torque monster ! Parts are getting a little hard to get I think ? And pricey , but you won't use it that much. A good trade would be worth it,long as it runs and not real beat up.


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> No mill:-( thought about it for new floors upstairs. Lots o firewood though.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Heck if you can wait a bit we can do it. 

Trust me. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 80hp rideon , get your lawn done in a hurry LOL



Working on a zero turn trade ! LOL Bad motor , not sure what kind of motor it will need ? Nephew just got it.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Heck if you can wait a bit we can do it.
> 
> Trust me. ;-))



And plenty of big saws to do it !


----------



## tbone75

Got another 4x4 atv coming soon too ! Little bigger than what I have now. Not sure if I will trade mine in or sell it?



Muh winch is stihl to big fer it. LOL Need to trade down ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

:bad_smelly:




Already !! 



Gonna be a long night fer the OL ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Got another 4x4 atv coming soon too ! Little bigger than what I have now. Not sure if I will trade mine in or sell it?
> 
> 
> 
> Muh winch is stihl to big fer it. LOL Need to trade down ! LOL



Yours is too big??!! 

Hey John!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yours is too big??!!
> 
> Hey John!!!!



The winch I got is to big fer a ATV . LOL Great fer muh truck !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yours is too big??!!
> 
> Hey John!!!!



Never been told it was to small ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

Big gas bag comes to mind ......


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Working on a zero turn trade ! LOL Bad motor , not sure what kind of motor it will need ? Nephew just got it.



That's the kind of mower you want !!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Big gas bag comes to mind ......



Slug with a built in jet pack ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's the kind of mower you want !!!



Maybe ? I hear they aint so good fer hill sides ? Plus its not real smooth ? LOL Have to chain it up ! LOL Muh yard that is !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Maybe ? I hear they aint so good fer hill sides ? Plus its not real smooth ? LOL Have to chain it up ! LOL



Go up and down the hills instead of across. 

They get mowing done fast!!!


----------



## tbone75

Time !! 

To water the veggies ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Go up and down the hills instead of across.
> 
> They get mowing done fast!!!



May work ? May find out ? LOL


----------



## farrell

You kids are chatty this evening!

Another boring night in the AC.........

My girls are coming down tomorrow for the weekend


----------



## pioneerguy600

Called about the 038 Magnum, sold! Seller said he has a 066, now its sold....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Called about the 038 Magnum, sold! Seller said he has a 066, now its sold....LOL



Bummer Dude.......

Hey Jerry!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Bummer Dude.......
> 
> Hey Jerry!!!!!



Hi ya uncle Rob. Loose some, win some....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Long hot day. Thought it was just my candy ass but nope, everyone said it was miserable sticky today. Redoing a high school parking lot so no shade to be found. To the shop for a few then I'm coming in to sit down a bit and do nothing but soak up the a/c. 



Jimmy


----------



## little possum

One nice cold beer after one hot day. And I musta been runnin on fumes cause I got blurred speech 

Nothing like havin 1900 pounds of quickrete sittin on the truck and a frickin downpour cruises through the hood. needless to say, everything is soaked, there was concrete everywhere. But poles are set.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Its still 90* in the shop at 5 til 9. I'm out of here. Saws will wait!


Jimmy


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> No mill:-( thought about it for new floors upstairs. Lots o firewood though.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



You get a saw mill and you will regret cutting that log up for the rest of your life. Then you will have to listen to me remind you of the things you could use nice oak boards for. You should be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> You kids are chatty this evening!
> 
> Another boring night in the AC.........
> 
> My girls are coming down tomorrow for the weekend



Atta boy Adam!


----------



## jimdad07

Oak log that big can be quarter sawn and really be made into quality lumber.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Atta boy Adam!



Takin them fishin and swimmin and visitin and to the company picnic and fireworks!!!!!

Gonna be fun!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Takin them fishin and swimmin and visitin and to the company picnic and fireworks!!!!!
> 
> Gonna be fun!!!!!!



Be good for all of you!!!

Yippee!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Called about the 038 Magnum, sold! Seller said he has a 066, now its sold....LOL



Crap !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Heck if you can wait a bit we can do it.
> 
> Trust me. ;-))



It'll keep where it it's at for a while. I've got plenty of other wood to play with until it's time. It's been down about a year but it's elevated about 1-2" above the ground so should be in pretty good shape Stihl.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Its still 90* in the shop at 5 til 9. I'm out of here. Saws will wait!
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Flap Jack done Flopped ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> It'll keep where it it's at for a while. I've got plenty of other wood to play with until it's time. It's been down about a year but it's elevated about 1-2" above the ground so should be in pretty good shape Stihl.



It be just fine for a good long time !


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> You get a saw mill and you will regret cutting that log up for the rest of your life. Then you will have to listen to me remind you of the things you could use nice oak boards for. You should be ashamed of yourself!



Man I would be the hero if I could make it into oak boards for nice oak flooring for the upstairs. Looks like I might have some help from a post below. Will have to contact my guy that has the tree down on his property and make sure it doesn't disappear.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Flap Jack done Flopped ! :msp_w00t:



Not yet but dang close! I'm headed that way.....




Jimmy


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Crap !



Didn`t need another one ,but!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Didn`t need another one ,but!



066 is hard to pass up ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Just found out some very serious news !















































































































Jerry is collecting Wildthingy saws !


----------



## farrell

John I'm sure that's just I vicious rumor.........


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> John I'm sure that's just I vicious rumor.........



Nope ! He said it himself ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nope ! He said it himself ! :msp_scared:



I am not collecting them!! ...LOL 
I did have a NIB one given to me but it has already been spoken for....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am not collecting them!! ...LOL
> I did have a NIB one given to me but it has already been spoken for....LOL



See Adam !!! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> See Adam !!! :msp_scared:



Well it was a free NIB saw, hard to turn down a ,free saw, hardly a chainsaw anyway.


----------



## tbone75

Bet ya gave it to Dan ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bet ya gave it to Dan ! :msp_w00t:



Not even Dan would allow one of them things to hide in his shed!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not even Dan would allow one of them things to hide in his shed!!



Ron would take it ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron would take it ! LOL



My cutting buddy,Doug wanted it for his Son in law so I just passed it along to him. Neither one of us wanted to touch it....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My cutting buddy,Doug wanted it for his Son in law so I just passed it along to him. Neither one of us wanted to touch it....LOL



OK , I feel better now ! 


Slug is down !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Didn`t need another one ,but!



Grrr. Frustrating. I feel your pain.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Grrr. Now I'm frustrated with the Craftsman.

Replaced fuel line, filter, rebuilt carb with new gaskets, jet, didn't do welch plugs. 

Starts fine and idles fine.

Cannot get it to throttle up unless I touch the trigger very lightly and then will go from low to high speed. Any more than 1/4 throttle and it boggs and dies if I hold it open more than a second or two. 

Had a similar situation with my sons Poulan and bought a carb for it, tuned it and was good to go. I'm beginning to hate carbs.:bang::bang::bang::bang:

Any ideas what could be wrong? I did a search but didn't see the exact problem.

Overtime. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dans Zlaccccckin


----------



## dancan

Was busy putin the dog out , bringin the cat in and makin the coffee .......... I'm not slackin , Robin is .


----------



## RandyMac

yawn


----------



## dancan

Hey Randy , how are things on the left coast ?


----------



## RandyMac

foggy


----------



## dancan

Rain on the right coast .


----------



## RandyMac

12 fog to the ground days in a row. Headlights and wipers until noon.


----------



## tbone75

Slugs back already . :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

They say it may get over 100 here today ! That is a little to hot for a Slug ! Bet I stay in today ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> They say it may get over 100 here today ! That is a little to hot for a Slug ! Bet I stay in today ! LOL



Supposed to get that tomorrow,,,bet i stay in the pool awhile .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Supposed to get that tomorrow,,,bet i stay in the pool awhile .



Turn the heaters off ! LOL Boiled Smurf !


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Grrr. Now I'm frustrated with the Craftsman.
> 
> Replaced fuel line, filter, rebuilt carb with new gaskets, jet, didn't do welch plugs.
> 
> Starts fine and idles fine.
> 
> Cannot get it to throttle up unless I touch the trigger very lightly and then will go from low to high speed. Any more than 1/4 throttle and it boggs and dies if I hold it open more than a second or two.
> 
> Had a similar situation with my sons Poulan and bought a carb for it, tuned it and was good to go. I'm beginning to hate carbs.:bang::bang::bang::bang:
> 
> Any ideas what could be wrong? I did a search but didn't see the exact problem.
> 
> Overtime. Back at it tomorrow.



Give another 1/4 - 1/2 turn out on the L side. May be plugged up some ? Some of the Poolins need 2 or even 3 turns out on the L side to run.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Was busy putin the dog out , bringin the cat in and makin the coffee .......... I'm not slackin , Robin is .



Am Not!!......Been doing invoices since 4:30 (ET not AT).....gonna be a Good PayDay today......14 days billable.....hehehe.......

Hey Randy!!! Not seen you around much.....how's the new home working out for you guys?? Well...'cept the fog...fog is the same for left coast or right.. How about that fire truck????


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Turn the heaters off ! LOL Boiled Smurf !



Been running cold water into it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Been running cold water into it



Need some geo thermal cooling for it now ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Well..well..well....my fellow "Fight Thread" regulars...and some not so regulars (Hi Cliff!!)...... it appears to me that we very well may exceed the 100,000 post milestone before 7/18/13 is over.....that's a lot of "Submitting"...and BSing...and some serious saw stuff too!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,progress on the brick ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well..well..well....my fellow "Fight Thread" regulars...and some not so regulars (Hi Cliff!!)...... it appears to me that we very well may exceed the 100,000 post milestone before 7/18/13 is over.....that's a lot of "Submitting"...and BSing...and some serious saw stuff too!!!



Didn't see that !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Very observant of you !
> 
> i didnt notice.
> 
> as long as John stays awake there is a chance of reaching that mark



Not to sure ? Been slacking a lot lately. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Checked my mouse trap , another one ! CRAP ! 5 for me ONE for the dang cats ! Talk about slackers !! Can't figure out how there getting in !!!! :bang::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## roncoinc

Heres a $35 Jred for Robin 


jonsereds chain saw


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Heres a $35 Jred for Robin
> 
> 
> jonsereds chain saw



I have only worked on one skill saw , didn't like it. A little better than a mini-mac. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,progress on the brick ?



Been amassing parts but have had no time to install them.....the "J" thing should be over this week so will have a couple weeks of uninterrupted "ME" time for the brick and the boat.....and enough liquid cash to to accomplish what is needed.

Waiting right now on four front brake hoses....be here next Tues.....may have out foxed myself...bought a complete set of rotors/pads/hardware stuff.....front rotors are vented.....not positive mine are....if not may have change out calipers too...no biggie...'nuther $100.00....and I'd be happier with all new stuff anyway....don't put much stock in 36/37 yr old hydraulic stuff.

Got the paperwork on it this week in the mail....some cool things.....the brick has a new auto trans (7000 miles ago) and a complete new steering rack at about the same time......me liken' that.....

Gotta pull the radiator and unsolder that upper hose connection you spoke of, clean it all up and then solder it back in.....whilst I have that off the car gonna replace the timing belt and tensioner, crank seal, cam seal and distributer shaft seal...replace all fan belts too...

Plenty to do but once done should be pretty darn bulletproof.......daughters getting antsy/naggy...kinda ...."woman like".....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Heres a $35 Jred for Robin
> 
> 
> jonsereds chain saw



Thanks...but no thanks.......LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Grrr. Now I'm frustrated with the Craftsman.
> 
> Replaced fuel line, filter, rebuilt carb with new gaskets, jet, didn't do welch plugs.
> 
> Starts fine and idles fine.
> 
> Cannot get it to throttle up unless I touch the trigger very lightly and then will go from low to high speed. Any more than 1/4 throttle and it boggs and dies if I hold it open more than a second or two.
> 
> Had a similar situation with my sons Poulan and bought a carb for it, tuned it and was good to go. I'm beginning to hate carbs.:bang::bang::bang::bang:
> 
> Any ideas what could be wrong? I did a search but didn't see the exact problem.
> 
> Overtime. Back at it tomorrow.



The carb is not feeding the engine enough fuel. Either the carb is not getting enough fuel from the tank, the metering lever is not set correctly or the jets are plugged up somewhere. Flushing out the holes where the adjustment needles are housed usually cleans out those bores but not always. Sometimes it requires the welch plugs to be removed and some additional cleaning done.


----------



## tbone75

Took a walk around the house, most of the veggies look good. Maters are only soso ? Got 3 or 4 almost ripe ! 

Getting warm out there already !


----------



## roncoinc

BACON !!!! ,, and eggs and homefries


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Took a walk around the house, most of the veggies look good. Maters are only soso ? Got 3 or 4 almost ripe !
> 
> Getting warm out there already !



blight killed off my blossoms,,20 mater plants got like 6 maters on em


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> blight killed off my blossoms,,20 mater plants got like 6 maters on em



Mine have a bunch on them ! One plant I may pick them all off of,hope it will save it ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> BACON !!!! ,, and eggs and homefries



Dang that sounds good ! Burn the bacon ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I only have 10 mater plants. More than I need ! Maybe ? OL wants to make sauces and stuff this year.


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Bloody hot here again already!

Had a strange car stop in front of the house twice last night.........I waited with the 12ga but they didn't come back a third time.......gonna have to keep my eyes peeled........not sure what they were up to but sure it ain't good

Time to get a pistol again!


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Give another 1/4 - 1/2 turn out on the L side. May be plugged up some ? Some of the Poolins need 2 or even 3 turns out on the L side to run.



Give it. Try tonight. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> The carb is not feeding the engine enough fuel. Either the carb is not getting enough fuel from the tank, the metering lever is not set correctly or the jets are plugged up somewhere. Flushing out the holes where the adjustment needles are housed usually cleans out those bores but not always. Sometimes it requires the welch plugs to be removed and some additional cleaning done.



I took both needles out during rebuild. Took off limiters so will look at the welsh plugs and clean some more. Carb is a pain to pull off this thing. 

Thanks for the help and will maybe try it tonight. Seal the welsh new plugs with clear nail polish I suppose. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Come on slackers just 18 post to go !


----------



## jimdad07

Just 18?


----------



## jimdad07

Just 17?


----------



## jimdad07

Just 16?


----------



## jimdad07

Just 15?


----------



## jimdad07

Just 14?


----------



## jimdad07

Just 13?


----------



## jimdad07

Just 12


----------



## tbone75

Just a few more !


----------



## jimdad07

Just 10?


----------



## tbone75

Wonder if I will do anything today ? :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

JimBob yer a doof ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Post whore.....



Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> 2, probably not



You goofed ya doof ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jimdad07

Here for you John......chainsaw.


----------



## BigDaddyR

You sofa king funny!



Sent on the fly.


----------



## farrell

Slackers!

You old duffers aren't suffering from heat exahaustion yet are you?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Slackers!
> 
> You old duffers aren't suffering from heat exahaustion yet are you?



Only 100 here. 

How you doin lil feller???


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Only 100 here.
> 
> How you doin lil feller???



Hey Rob!


----------



## jimdad07

I'm melting........melting aaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Taking a break from sorting chit. LOL Just trying to find a few things I know I have ? LOL

Got the parts for the Eeko hedge trimmer , wrong grommet ! :bang:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Slackers!
> 
> You old duffers aren't suffering from heat exahaustion yet are you?



HAH !!!! 

only 95 here,,over 100 on the deck..

sitting on the deck under the umbella after getting out of the pool,,in wet shorts sipping a margarita listenin to Jimmy buffet eating quesadillas,,,,,,,,,,..............

life is tough !!!! 

( had to come in to go pee so checked here,,73 deg in house .  going back outside where it's NICE !!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I'm melting........melting aaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!



I hope you dont leave a nasty puddle like the ice machines


----------



## dancan

BigDaddyR said:


> You sofa king funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Ahhhh Rhick , I noh noh you chineeeeeee ......


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> HAH !!!!
> 
> only 95 here,,over 100 on the deck..
> 
> sitting on the deck under the umbella after getting out of the pool,,in wet shorts sipping a margarita listenin to Jimmy buffet eating quesadillas,,,,,,,,,,..............
> 
> life is tough !!!!
> 
> ( had to come in to go pee so checked here,,73 deg in house .  going back outside where it's NICE !!




Does Jimmy Buffet make unusual sounds when he is eating quesadillas?

Is it REALLY worth listening to?

Am I in a meeting and am bored to death?????

Hey Ron!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Only 100 here.
> 
> How you doin lil feller???



Hey Rob!

I'm just lovely

Hotter than hubs of hell at my house

Nice and cool in the shop

My girls are home haven't got to see them yet


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> I'm just lovely
> 
> Hotter than hubs of hell at my house
> 
> Nice and cool in the shop
> 
> My girls are home haven't got to see them yet



Take a mental health day. 

They'll believe you!!!!


----------



## dancan

If the mental health day don't work , tell you've got a mental Canadian at your house , givem muh number LOL


----------



## tbone75

Bought 2 used Wagner sprayers ? LOL Got them soaking in the sink now. Motors work fine,if I can clean the dry paint out of them ? Latex chit usually not real hard to get off . They were used once each and never cleaned ? Always wanted one to play with one of them,so got 2 ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey John , did you see that Ice king hogg up all them posts to try and get to a milestone ????
I should go back and delete some of muh posts and mess up his countdown :jester:
Betcha he drinks Ice Hole Beer LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , did you see that Ice king hogg up all them posts to try and get to a milestone ????
> I should go back and delete some of muh posts and mess up his countdown :jester:
> Betcha he drinks Ice Hole Beer LOL



I goofed him up a little ! Darn post hog ! 



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey John , did you see that Ice king hogg up all them posts to try and get to a milestone ????
> I should go back and delete some of muh posts and mess up his countdown :jester:
> Betcha he drinks Ice Hole Beer LOL



He hee,,,i went back and deleted one 
gotta do more so HE dont get the 100k post !!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I goofed him up a little ! Darn post hog !
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Um , Hellow Pot ? This is Kettle .......


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> He hee,,,i went back and deleted one
> gotta do more so HE dont get the 100k post !!



Deleted TWO,,didnt change the count


----------



## dancan

Might have to wait for a server reboot ?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Deleted TWO,,didnt change the count



Ha!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Now children..............play nice!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Come on slackers just 18 post to go !



I was answering the call of the Slug.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I was answering the call of the Slug.



Ya out hogged the Slug ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Now children..............play nice!



:msp_flapper:


----------



## tbone75

Any Steel heads know what this is ? Got it with some other junk. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Slackers!
> 
> You old duffers aren't suffering from heat exahaustion yet are you?



You got post 100,000 !!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Ahhhh Rhick , I noh noh you chineeeeeee ......



Ahhh :cool3::male-fighter1: chinsawr bewy bewy good to me


----------



## dancan

Is 66 in the house too hot ????
That's about as hot as it gets with 2 ac units going .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You got post 100,000 !!!



look again !!

Uncle Mongo got it !! LOL !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You got post 100,000 !!!



No I don't!

Uncle Rob has it!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> look again !!
> 
> Uncle Mongo got it !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Is 66 in the house too hot ????
> That's about as hot as it gets with 2 ac units going .



I turned my two off !!

ton and 1/2 both going TO much !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I turned my two off !!
> 
> ton and 1/2 both going TO much !!



Mine hasn't stopped for 3 days ! House is only down to 77 right now ! Elect. bill is really gonna suck ! :msp_scared:

It stops late at night is all !


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Blah , Blah !!......Blah , Blah....Blah PayDay Blah , Blah......14 days billable....Blah , Blah.......
> 
> Blah , Blah , Blah ????



Translated from Scotish to Merican .

" Daum Sweedish Bricks !! I had to cut off a bit of that internet till PayDay , no coin left in muh sporran , spent 14 days billable on parts alone , when's it gonna end ???? "


----------



## Stihl 041S

*Mongo has it*

Dr say penicillin cure Mongo!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Dr say penicillin cure Mongo!!



Doc may fib to save azz ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Doc may fib to save azz ! :msp_rolleyes:



Mongo only Pawn in game of life.......


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Dr say penicillin cure Mongo!!



Dr. say " LABOTOMY " cure Mongo ! LOL !!


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy's at 100,000


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Dr. say " LABOTOMY " cure Mongo ! LOL !!



Lobotomy no take first time.........


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Jimmy's at 100,000



I got 5 nines!!!

Anybody beat that hand?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Translated from Scotish to Merican .
> 
> " Daum Sweedish Bricks !! I had to cut off a bit of that internet till PayDay , no coin left in muh sporran , spent 14 days billable on parts alone , when's it gonna end ???? "



Seems u putting whirds in muh mouth.....silly 'nadian....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I got 5 nines!!!
> 
> Anybody beat that hand?



Only if Jokers are ,wild. I could delete a few of my posts....LOL
Actually I could delete some of each of ya`s posts.....LOL


----------



## dancan

Gotta be a Huquee ownerz


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Gotta be a Huquee ownerz



Gotta bee!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Seems u putting whirds in muh mouth.....silly 'nadian....



Nah , that's them Mods effin with the interwebs .........:jester:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only if Jokers are ,wild. I could delete a few of my posts....LOL
> Actually I could delete some of each of ya`s posts.....LOL




I bows to da Big Kahuna!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl 041s said:


> i bows to da big kahuna!!!



lol!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Gotta be a Huquee ownerz



No,,gotta be a Nadian !! :msp_w00t:

engrish secund langishgd..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only if Jokers are ,wild. I could delete a few of my posts....LOL
> Actually I could delete some of each of ya`s posts.....LOL



Hey Sharif , ya see that Steel part I posted ? No idea what it is ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Gotta be a Huquee ownerz



Good project for Danaidian ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hey Sharif , ya see that Steel part I posted ? No idea what it is ?



Nope,..never seen one on a chainsaw.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope,..never seen one on a chainsaw.



:waaaht:



But it says Steel on it ! :msp_scared:


----------



## farrell

View attachment 305013


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :waaaht:
> 
> 
> 
> But it says Steel on it ! :msp_scared:



Looks like some sort of firing mechanism, like a one piece electronic module and firing sensor wrapped into one piece. likely found under a flywheel. Maybe for a trimmer , pole saw combo unit etc.


----------



## tbone75

This Steel part starts with 1217 ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like some sort of firing mechanism, like a one piece electronic module and firing sensor wrapped into one piece. likely found under a flywheel. Maybe for a trimmer , pole saw combo unit etc.



Don't member what parts I got it with ? Been a few months ago. LOL


CRS !!! :msp_unsure:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't member what parts I got it with ? Been a few months ago. LOL
> 
> 
> CRS !!! :msp_unsure:



Media Cat doesn`t recognize that number.


----------



## Cantdog

Got home from work, put the new battery in the Kazawaki.....3 gals fresh gas....give her a shot......yid, yid, yid, yid, yid, yid, yid, yid, yid, yid...................yid, yid, yid, yid, yid, yid, yid, yid, yid, yid, yid, yid, yid, yid,.........F&%k!!!!!...Gas all over the floor!!! Where is that coming from???? Not the gas tank.....not the carbs.......further back.....carb over flow line running steady!! EEK!!!! 

Got the wrenches out and dismantled that Jappa Steel.....finally after many parts layed out on the floor I had the carbs in my hand....pulled the bowls.....OH my....the first carb to get fuel was so crapped up I could not move the inlet needle valve at all...stuck open.....I guess this will be the first item to enter the new USC....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Media Cat doesn`t recognize that number.



Maybe its really rare and old ! LOL



Or just trash ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> No,,gotta be a Nadian !! :msp_w00t:
> 
> engrish secund langishgd..



Rut ro. What I start now. Nobodee spreak good engrish now


----------



## tbone75

Slackers ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Rut ro. What I start now. Nobodee spreak good engrish now



Nah , just Dancan't :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

This fresh blackberry pie is AWESOME !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slackers ! :msp_razz:



I dropped 3 big poplar trees yessiday, first thing in the morning while it was still cool. Hit a stone embedded under the bark on the first one, dulled the chain on the 115 SD real bad. Took out the Jred 590 to fell the next two. Just limned them and left them there for the wood crows.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I dropped 3 big poplar trees yessiday, first thing in the morning while it was still cool. Hit a stone embedded under the bark on the first one, dulled the chain on the 115 SD real bad. Took out the Jred 590 to fell the next two. Just limned them and left them there for the wood crows.



Not to good fer fire wood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not to good fer fire wood.



No,..but it does make good cabinet lumber if its kiln dried.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Thanks to Jerry and John for the help today on the Craftsman carb. Turns out I didn't have to tear into again, yet. LOL

Figured out that when I took the carb apart and dremeled off the limiter cams that I didn't count the turns out when I took the H and L needles out. Figured out that the high was supposed to be out 5 turns or so, not the two. Took both needles down to seat, ran L out to 2 turns and the H out to 5 turns and bam like magic it worked great. Tuned the L side and adj throttle to compensate. Too late to tune the H side but hopefully I'll be able to tune it tomm or Sat and then back to the boss it goes. Hopefully it won't fold after a few cuts like it was. If it doesn't then back it goes.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No,..but it does make good cabinet lumber if its kiln dried.



Great for cabinets !


----------



## jimdad07

Ok to post again?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Thanks to Jerry and John for the help today on the Craftsman carb. Turns out I didn't have to tear into again, yet. LOL
> 
> Figured out that when I took the carb apart and dremeled off the limiter cams that I didn't count the turns out when I took the H and L needles out. Figured out that the high was supposed to be out 5 turns or so, not the two. Took both needles down to seat, ran L out to 2 turns and the H out to 5 turns and bam like magic it worked great. Tuned the L side and adj throttle to compensate. Too late to tune the H side but hopefully I'll be able to tune it tomm or Sat and then back to the boss it goes. Hopefully it won't fold after a few cuts like it was. If it doesn't then back it goes.



5 turns on the H side sounds like a lot ? But maybe that is how them carbs are ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Ok to post again?



Well......okay. 

Hey Jim!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Ok to post again?



Yep , they went to bed. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep , they went to bed. LOL



I will be soon, been a long hot day.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will be soon, been a long hot day.



Bout done muh self !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Yep , they went to bed. LOL



That was funny, they must have been hurt. I do that every time we get close to a big number. Figured if I could delete enough of those a few of us could get a turn at 100,000. Made for good reading, Dan't and Papa Smurf get pretty creative. I liked the Ice King bit.

Jerry poplar/cottonwood is one of my favorite woods to build with, takes paint better than anything.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That was funny, they must have been hurt. I do that every time we get close to a big number. Figured if I could delete enough of those a few of us could get a turn at 100,000. Made for good reading, Dan't and Papa Smurf get pretty creative. I liked the Ice King bit.
> 
> Jerry poplar/cottonwood is one of my favorite woods to build with, takes paint better than anything.



I wouldn't have known it if the Pit Bull didn't say something ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

It was funny. You guys still getting this heat in the forecast tomorrow?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> 5 turns on the H side sounds like a lot ? But maybe that is how them carbs are ?



I thought so too but was watching a utube vid of a guy rebuilding a very similar Walbro with limiters and he put a white dot on the top of both needles and counted out the turns. H needle took 5 turns to seat and a big azz light went off in my head and I though, would beat the heck out of taking all that crap apart again. Let's try it. Nice when it worked, esp since I've got another one on the shelf in the garage that is probably good so if I get a poulan I can fix it up with that one. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Well......okay.
> 
> Hey Jim!!!



Howdy Rob!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It was funny. You guys still getting this heat in the forecast tomorrow?



Yep !


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> I thought so too but was watching a utube vid of a guy rebuilding a very similar Walbro with limiters and he put a white dot on the top of both needles and counted out the turns. H needle took 5 turns to seat and a big azz light went off in my head and I though, would beat the heck out of taking all that crap apart again. Let's try it. Nice when it worked, esp since I've got another one on the shelf in the garage that is probably good so if I get a poulan I can fix it up with that one. LOL



I have had a couple Poulans that did the same thing, had to back the H needle out what seemed like way too far, but a year or so later they are still going.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nite Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

WOW !!

There is a long lost SLACKER down there !

Hey DD !! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Marc who? How are things? How's Digger doing? He must be getting big.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> WOW !!
> 
> There is a long lost SLACKER down there !
> 
> Hey DD !! LOL





jimdad07 said:


> Marc who? How are things? How's Digger doing? He must be getting big.



Evenin' Gents. I've been so busy for the last six months all I've had time for is work and sleep. Digger is getting bigger every day and he and his little brother are both trying to eat me out of house and home. Them boys can EAT. Digger is on the couch right now eating an apple as a little extra filler after supper.

Too darn hot around here to cut wood and my wood pile is not nearly big enough for this winter. I need a couple of weeks off and some cool weather so I can build the wood pile up in time to season for winter. It don't look like it's gonna happen any time real soon. 95 degrees today. Ugh.

My oldest daughter leaves for college in about three weeks. One out of the house and only three to go after that. She got a full scholarship to U of A at Little Rock in the technology department. I don't know how, she sure didn't get the smarts from me. They're paying for her place on campus, fully furnished, meals, classes, books, all of it. I told the other kids they should make a similar plan for college 'cause I can't afford to send them any other way.

We have been absolutely covered with burglaries at work. Some of these "good old boys" are gonna get fed up one day and fill a couple of those little drug hungry thugs with some buckshot. Maybe that will slow things down a little. 

I see you guys are still chatty as always. 100,000 and counting. I wonder how many were from John? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Glad to hear all is well in Arkansas. 

Congratulating your daughter!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Evenin' Gents. I've been so busy for the last six months all I've had time for is work and sleep. Digger is getting bigger every day and he and his little brother are both trying to eat me out of house and home. Them boys can EAT. Digger is on the couch right now eating an apple as a little extra filler after supper.
> 
> Too darn hot around here to cut wood and my wood pile is not nearly big enough for this winter. I need a couple of weeks off and some cool weather so I can build the wood pile up in time to season for winter. It don't look like it's gonna happen any time real soon. 95 degrees today. Ugh.
> 
> My oldest daughter leaves for college in about three weeks. One out of the house and only three to go after that. She got a full scholarship to U of A at Little Rock in the technology department. I don't know how, she sure didn't get the smarts from me. They're paying for her place on campus, fully furnished, meals, classes, books, all of it. I told the other kids they should make a similar plan for college 'cause I can't afford to send them any other way.
> 
> We have been absolutely covered with burglaries at work. Some of these "good old boys" are gonna get fed up one day and fill a couple of those little drug hungry thugs with some buckshot. Maybe that will slow things down a little.
> 
> I see you guys are still chatty as always. 100,000 and counting. I wonder how many were from John? :msp_w00t:



Glad to hear things are good !!

Bout half the post in here probably ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Glad to hear things are good !!
> 
> Bout half the post in here probably ? :msp_w00t:



As long as the crooks keep busy I've got lots of job security.

Half the posts? I think you underestimate yourself, my friend. :jester:


----------



## tbone75

On coon watch now , just seen a BIG one out back. Door made a little noise and scared it off. I will wait a while to see if it comes back. LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> As long as the crooks keep busy I've got lots of job security.
> 
> Half the posts? I think you underestimate yourself, my friend. :jester:



Not even half ! Only got 34,000 post ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Overtime. Nite ladies!


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Overtime. Nite ladies!



Nite Rick


----------



## diggers_dad

Night all...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Night all...
> 
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Nite Marc


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Not even half ! Only got 34,000 post ! LOL



#3 on the site.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> #3 on the site.



And only been here a little over 2 years !

Gabby azz Slug ! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> And only been here a little over 2 years !
> 
> Gabby azz Slug ! :msp_biggrin:



And DA MAN!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dern power outage.


----------



## Cantdog

Huhmmmm.......Power must be out in Nova Scotia too.......or..........maybe just a little ZZZzzzlack.....might have got to "tight" last night.....


----------



## dancan

t'was a "Severe" outage .......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Robin;
Box goes out today. Liquid nitrogen gloves in there. Nice for cold water work. Small patch needed. 

The valve climbed in too.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> t'was a "Severe" outage .......



O Tage..........must be French. 

Hey Dan!!


----------



## dancan

But the lines have been reconnected , good to go now LOL

Hey Rob !
How goes the toterhome ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> But the lines have been reconnected , good to go now LOL
> 
> Hey Rob !
> How goes the toterhome ?



$3500 for the stretch. That's good
Price on older trucks take a dive. Some company's policy is no tractors over 10 years. 

Good for me. 

Looking for a heavier front axel. Most toters are over weight on the front. Same with motor homes. Some law suites now. High dollar motor homes were over weight DRY. Before water fuel and load. Bad for them. 

Might be a Pete. Love the looks.


----------



## dancan

We see the overweight thing at the shop all the on tent/camper trailers , at the limits empty , people like to load them up , more room to move around in the car .


----------



## Stihl 041S

There is no way to get the weight on the rears. 

No pin weight to get weight off the fronts. 

14k at least. 16k seems to be the real answer.


----------



## dancan

That makes sense .
Well , off to w... , might have to get a new chain for my free Oh17 so I car run it this weekend .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Jimmy's at 100,000



That's Flap Jack to you!



diggers_dad said:


> Evenin' Gents. I've been so busy for the last six months all I've had time for is work and sleep. Digger is getting bigger every day and he and his little brother are both trying to eat me out of house and home. Them boys can EAT. Digger is on the couch right now eating an apple as a little extra filler after supper.
> 
> Too darn hot around here to cut wood and my wood pile is not nearly big enough for this winter. I need a couple of weeks off and some cool weather so I can build the wood pile up in time to season for winter. It don't look like it's gonna happen any time real soon. 95 degrees today. Ugh.
> 
> My oldest daughter leaves for college in about three weeks. One out of the house and only three to go after that. She got a full scholarship to U of A at Little Rock in the technology department. I don't know how, she sure didn't get the smarts from me. They're paying for her place on campus, fully furnished, meals, classes, books, all of it. I told the other kids they should make a similar plan for college 'cause I can't afford to send them any other way.
> 
> We have been absolutely covered with burglaries at work. Some of these "good old boys" are gonna get fed up one day and fill a couple of those little drug hungry thugs with some buckshot. Maybe that will slow things down a little.
> 
> I see you guys are still chatty as always. 100,000 and counting. I wonder how many were from John? :msp_w00t:



Was thinking about you last night as I dug through a box from you. Some old PullOn parts as I was digging out some slug food. Glad you are doing well.




Jimmy


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Robin;
> Box goes out today. Liquid nitrogen gloves in there. Nice for cold water work. Small patch needed.
> 
> The valve climbed in too.



LOL!! Thanks Rob...always look forward.....like Christmas in July!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Off to another warm day in the parking lot. Hopefully we get far enough today that there is no need to work Saturday....we will see. 

Everyone stay hydrated especially if you can't stay in the cool.




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

Be another nice day today..

maybe reach 100 deg 

found if i keep the grill closed i can cook without turning it on !!


----------



## roncoinc

Wow,must have slept thru this storm.

Storm leaves thousands without power | Local News - WMUR Home


----------



## AU_K2500

Holy cow, I am beat. Been a long couple days up at 4 on Tuesday to get work done before leaving, then got 2.5-3 hrs sleep Tuesday and Wednesday night. Got home about 9:30 last night.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Holy cow, I am beat. Been a long couple days up at 4 on Tuesday to get work done before leaving, then got 2.5-3 hrs sleep Tuesday and Wednesday night. Got home about 9:30 last night.



That will do it..


----------



## pioneerguy600

A little cooler today,.wait a minute,..is that precip I see out there??


----------



## jimdad07

Already 80 out here, air is thick as hell and I get to spend the day on a black rubber roof over top of condensing units putting a good amount of heat out. I love this work!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Already 80 out here, air is thick as hell and I get to spend the day on a black rubber roof over top of condensing units putting a good amount of heat out. I love this work!



oh my,,i like the heat but NOT working in it like that !!'


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> oh my,,i like the heat but NOT working !!'



Fixxed it for ya....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fixxed it for ya....LOL



Gotta love this thread...

Hey All!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Gotta love this thread...
> 
> Hey All!!



You stihl up ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fixxed it for ya....LOL



That works well also


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You stihl up ??



Just got up........
Haircut
PO
Grocery Store
Storage area
Weekend!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hot again here today too. Suppose to cool off Sat. now ? And storms !

Should go mow today , wait and see on that ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Just got up........
> Haircut
> PO
> Grocery Store
> Storage area
> Weekend!!!!!



Forgot you start your weekend today !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Off to send some boxes down the road and then to check on crews. Weekend is coming!!! :msp_w00t:

Ohh yeah... John your stuff is going out this AM. Pull-On part express...


----------



## tbone75

Had a storm move through last night just North of me,back isn't happy. Chance of more today through Sun. New meds may not be helping as much as I thought ?
Rough night,dang cat woke me up at 3:30 ! The big gray fuzzy one. Petted him a little,he laid down between me and the OL and went to sleep ? Seems that was all he wanted. Dang thing !! Not his normal to sleep with us ? He was stihl there at 6am .
Set more mouse traps,didn't catch any yet ? Hope I got them all ?

The OL got me back out of bed at midnight,she seen a possum by the back porch. She hates them things ? Had to relocate it ! Tried to tell her it won't hurt nothing right now. No way would she let it slide. LOL Not sure why she hates them so much ? Seen a big coon again when I went out after the possum,it got away. LOL Likely the same one from earlier. It will be back again I bet.

Use to feed cats outside,can't do that. Coons find it every time !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Off to send some boxes down the road and then to check on crews. Weekend is coming!!! :msp_w00t:
> 
> Ohh yeah... John your stuff is going out this AM. Pull-On part express...



Thanks Flap Jack !


I think ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

WOW !! 52,524 likes in here ! 

Gotta like that ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!

Freakin zoo here this mornin!!!

Four kids age 1.5-11 running amuck and torturing the pups the cat and each other

Good times!


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Mornin all!
> 
> Freakin zoo here this mornin!!!
> 
> Four kids age 1.5-11 running amuck and torturing the pups the cat and each other
> 
> Good times!



Best time there is!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin all!
> 
> Freakin zoo here this mornin!!!
> 
> Four kids age 1.5-11 running amuck and torturing the pups the cat and each other
> 
> Good times!



Fun ,fun ,fun ! LOL

I am way to old fer that ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> mornin all!
> 
> Freakin zoo here this mornin!!!
> 
> Four kids age 1.5-11 running amuck and torturing the pups the cat and each other
> 
> good times!




yippee!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Robin;

Not sure what is in the box.....

Wouldn't fit in the lil box. So I had to fill the big one. 

With whatever. 

After I taped it up I realized I forgot the 10" stainless "U" bolts!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's Flap Jack to you!
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking about you last night as I dug through a box from you. Some old PullOn parts as I was digging out some slug food. Glad you are doing well.
> 
> 
> Jimmy




Did I send you something at some point? Totally forgot who all I have sent stuff to and what it was or when. I probably still owe some folks some parts but nothing comes to memory. Do you need more Poulan stuff? I probably still have some.




tbone75 said:


> Had a storm move through last night just North of me,back isn't happy. Chance of more today through Sun. New meds may not be helping as much as I thought ?
> Rough night,dang cat woke me up at 3:30 ! The big gray fuzzy one. Petted him a little,he laid down between me and the OL and went to sleep ? Seems that was all he wanted. Dang thing !! Not his normal to sleep with us ? He was stihl there at 6am .
> Set more mouse traps,didn't catch any yet ? Hope I got them all ?
> 
> The OL got me back out of bed at midnight,she seen a possum by the back porch. She hates them things ? Had to relocate it ! Tried to tell her it won't hurt nothing right now. No way would she let it slide. LOL Not sure why she hates them so much ? Seen a big coon again when I went out after the possum,it got away. LOL Likely the same one from earlier. It will be back again I bet.
> 
> Use to feed cats outside,can't do that. Coons find it every time !



I can send you a recipe that will end the coon problem if nothing else eats food outside. It's a combination of rat poison and Pepsi and the guy who gave it to me killed 5 coons with it in one night.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Fun ,fun ,fun ! LOL
> 
> I am way to old fer that ! LOL



You're just a Pup!!!


----------



## IEL

Hey guys. I'm on for today.

Have been working on a Jacobs ladder for a little while. I am building it around a 10,000 volt furnace ignition transformer. My proof test worked, now it's time to build a base, and wire it all up properly.

I should be getting an oscilloscope on sunday. I am planning on having my HAM radio ticket before school starts back up.
I'm pretty sick today, if I can get moving, I have some soldering to do, along with some lawn mowing.


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Already 80 out here, air is thick as hell and I get to spend the day on a black rubber roof over top of condensing units putting a good amount of heat out. I love this work!



New made for TV scripted reality show "The IceMann Melteth" , every episode a repeat of the last episode where we get to see if the IceMann can make it through the day without a melt down , brought to you by the IceHole Greeting Card and IcyWhole beer company .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Phone is ALL wacked out. 

One screen is suddenly 24hourcampfire......haven't been there in a while. 

And it was a Chowda recipe. 

Hit"Back" button and I'm at a PDF of FM 5-125.....Rigging Techniques, Procedures and Applications. 

That's my goto book to move and build stuff. 

Hit "Back" again and I'm at............this thread!!!!!!!!!

Grwat day to be alive!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Did I send you something at some point? Totally forgot who all I have sent stuff to and what it was or when. I probably still owe some folks some parts but nothing comes to memory. Do you need more Poulan stuff? I probably still have some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can send you a recipe that will end the coon problem if nothing else eats food outside. It's a combination of rat poison and Pepsi and the guy who gave it to me killed 5 coons with it in one night.



Thanks Marc , but my cats would get into I bet. Great idea tho !

Second thought , I could put it out when I have the cats in for the night ? I am over run with coons ! Even had to relocate 4 in the middle of the day !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Phone is ALL wacked out.
> 
> One screen is suddenly 24hourcampfire......haven't been there in a while.
> 
> And it was a Chowda recipe.
> 
> Hit"Back" button and I'm at a PDF of FM 5-125.....Rigging Techniques, Procedures and Applications.
> 
> That's my goto book to move and build stuff.
> 
> Hit "Back" again and I'm at............this thread!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Grwat day to be alive!!!!!!!!



Don't know how you guys can use them phones to get on here ! Best I can do is read the thread , posting is out ! Big pain just to read on it !


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Hey guys. I'm on for today.
> 
> Have been working on a Jacobs ladder for a little while. I am building it around a 10,000 volt furnace ignition transformer. My proof test worked, now it's time to build a base, and wire it all up properly.
> 
> I should be getting an oscilloscope on sunday. I am planning on having my HAM radio ticket before school starts back up.
> I'm pretty sick today, if I can get moving, I have some soldering to do, along with some lawn mowing.



Hope you get to feeling better !


----------



## roncoinc

Just brought an oldie back from the dead,,been working on it all morning.
starter cover behind the crash bar made getting it off tricky.
had to clean everything in the old points ignition.
clean gas tank,carb,etc..


----------



## roncoinc

John,,made it to the mailbox today


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just brought an oldie back from the dead,,been working on it all morning.
> starter cover behind the crash bar made getting it off tricky.
> had to clean everything in the old points ignition.
> clean gas tank,carb,etc..



Good ol tiller right there !


----------



## tbone75

Thundering to beat the band out there ! Don't see nothing yet , sun stihl shinning.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Just brought an oldie back from the dead,,been working on it all morning.
> starter cover behind the crash bar made getting it off tricky.
> had to clean everything in the old points ignition.
> clean gas tank,carb,etc..



Is that a wooden handle Troybilt??

Just did scallops for mom. 

1 1/2 minutes on a side in butter.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,made it to the mailbox today



Thanks Ron !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Had a storm move through last night just North of me,back isn't happy. Chance of more today through Sun. New meds may not be helping as much as I thought ?
> Rough night,dang cat woke me up at 3:30 ! The big gray fuzzy one. Petted him a little,he laid down between me and the OL and went to sleep ? Seems that was all he wanted. Dang thing !! Not his normal to sleep with us ? He was stihl there at 6am .
> Set more mouse traps,didn't catch any yet ? Hope I got them all ?
> 
> The OL got me back out of bed at midnight,she seen a possum by the back porch. She hates them things ? Had to relocate it ! Tried to tell her it won't hurt nothing right now. No way would she let it slide. LOL Not sure why she hates them so much ? Seen a big coon again when I went out after the possum,it got away. LOL Likely the same one from earlier. It will be back again I bet.
> 
> Use to feed cats outside,can't do that. Coons find it every time !



Your neighbors must love you. My DW would have a fit with rifles going off all hours. LOL. Stihl want that coonskin cap. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Your neighbors must love you. My DW would have a fit with rifles going off all hours. LOL. Stihl want that coonskin cap.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



I can get ya plenty of coons ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Raining hard now !


----------



## tbone75

So much for mowing. LOL Haven't got off muh flippy cap yet anyway. LOL Not even the shop so far today ! :msp_sad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Raining hard now !



Poor Ol Slug in da wain.........


----------



## IEL

Mmm I love Chinese food. About the fastest, cheapest, and easiest thing to cook. Really good for lunch as well.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Mmm I love Chinese food. About the fastest, cheapest, and easiest thing to cook. Really good for lunch as well.



Recipie ??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Poor Ol Slug in da wain.........



It stopped now ! Going for a walk , first one today ! 

Stihl hot out there too ! May not be out long. LOL


----------



## tbone75

That didn't take long. LOL Even muggier out there now ! Try something in the shop now ? 

If I could get out and move in the mornings , I could clean them campers out ! Stepped in there when I was out. WOW !! Felt like it was bout 150 deg. in there ! LOL 
Thought about one for my shop , no way ! Basement is way to much better ! Cool in the summer and warm in the winter !

Garage someday ?? Maybe ?? :msp_unsure:


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Recipie ??



I just made a quick tossed together fried rice.
First, I fried up some carrot slices and peas to cook them, then added 3-4 cups of cooked brown rice. Poured on a good amount of soy sauce, added two eggs, quickly stirred to combine, and enjoy.
Took about 5 minutes to make, and was atleast as good as what I get at the local dive..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

Here come the storms again. LOL Looks like a bigger one this time ?


----------



## IEL

Puppy has gone for a swim. I cant move.
I think this has to be food poisoning.... Nothing else could be this horrible..


----------



## little possum

Blah, tired of draggin tractors around the yard that will not run or can not run. Gotta get the piston freed up in the 454 IH! Starter is out on my H, isnt getting fuel, dads battery is dead, gpaws has a suspected bad diaphragm in the fuel pump, etc etc. Hot and gettin hotter. Mowed a little while, worked on a quad, and now time to wash and wax the truck  

Hope you fellas have a good weekend!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Raining SIDEWAYS!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Foggy here just like the left coast .
I picked up a nice new spendy chain for muh Oh17 .... Hey Robin !!! ,This one's gots no of them flippy caps you talk up so much .
I wonder how it runs , should be a tree ripper , gots a 16" blade on it LOL .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Raining SIDEWAYS!!!!!!



Had another small shower go through. Looks like more on the way.


Stihl on muh flippy cap ! :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Foggy here just like the left coast .
> I picked up a nice new spendy chain for muh Oh17 .... Hey Robin !!! ,This one's gots no of them flippy caps you talk up so much .
> I wonder how it runs , should be a tree ripper , gots a 16" blade on it LOL .



Turd ripper maybe ? LOL

16" is pushing it on that turd , only 30cc ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Raining SIDEWAYS!!!!!!



Thanks for that book of rigging ! Great info in there !


----------



## dancan

Can it be any worse than running a 20" on a 346 ???


----------



## dancan

Hey Jimmy , you buyin diamond blades from a guy in Floridah and gettin a free cutsaw ???
One of my customers does LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Just brought an oldie back from the dead,,been working on it all morning.
> starter cover behind the crash bar made getting it off tricky.
> had to clean everything in the old points ignition.
> clean gas tank,carb,etc..



Is that an old "Horse" model? Tanks of old tillers.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Can it be any worse than running a 20" on a 346 ???



Much !! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Puppy has gone for a swim. I cant move.
> I think this has to be food poisoning.... Nothing else could be this horrible..



Thats what ya git fer eating your own cooking chinee style !!!! LOL !

oh yeh,,food piosning the WORST !! 
ya didnt have any of Jimbob 's ice cubes did you ??


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Is that an old "Horse" model? Tanks of old tillers.



I like that hammer and cup of goo sitting there ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Foggy here just like the left coast .
> I picked up a nice new spendy chain for muh Oh17 .... Hey Robin !!! ,This one's gots no of them flippy caps you talk up so much .
> I wonder how it runs , should be a tree ripper , gots a 16" blade on it LOL .



Sometimes i wonder what i would do if i didnt have your flippancy to look foreward to ?? 

did i make a funny ???


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Is that an old "Horse" model? Tanks of old tillers.



Dont know if it is a " horse " or not,,how to tell ??

carb and air filter all done and tube in tire now and pressure washer got a lot of old stuff off..

gotta love points !! starts first pull now 

all done and ready to go home !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Turd ripper maybe ? LOL
> 
> 16" is pushing it on that turd , only 30cc ! LOL



I got a 12" blade on my 22 cc saw. 

But it's a gear drive...


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I like that hammer and cup of goo sitting there ! LOL



That cup of " goo " was the OIL i drained out !!!!!

filled with new,,ran it awhile,drained and refilled..

runs like a singer,,noise free and smoooothe


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sometimes i wonder what i would do if i didnt have your flippancy to look foreward to ??
> 
> did i make a funny ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That cup of " goo " was the OIL i drained out !!!!!
> 
> filled with new,,ran it awhile,drained and refilled..
> 
> runs like a singer,,noise free and smoooothe



Figgered so. LOL Seen that stuff several times ! Little water mixed in. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I got a 12" blade on my 22 cc saw.
> 
> But it's a gear drive...



WTF is it ? 22cc GD ???


Weed whacker !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont know if it is a " horse " or not,,how to tell ??
> 
> carb and air filter all done and tube in tire now and pressure washer got a lot of old stuff off..
> 
> gotta love points !! starts first pull now
> 
> all done and ready to go home !!



Wheel Horse ! Looks like one.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> WTF is it ? 22cc GD ???
> 
> 
> Weed whacker !



Not a weed wacker.....took down a 22" cherry tree with it as a kid and didn't even hit the house. 

3.5:1...

You left handed. Cause the saw is!!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Sometimes i wonder what i would do if i didnt have your flippancy to look foreward to ??
> 
> did i make a funny ???



Not sure what that meens but 'll have you know I gradiated grade 9 and I'm sure the googleator will let me know .


----------



## tbone75

Think I hurt that last brain cell today ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Not a weed wacker.....took down a 22" cherry tree with it as a kid and didn't even hit the house.
> 
> 3.5:1...
> 
> You left handed. Cause the saw is!!



Nope I be right sided. LOL

OK , now WTF is it ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nephew just pulled in ? Must want sumpin ? LOL BBL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Wheel Horse ! Looks like one.



Troy Bilt !!


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Thats what ya git fer eating your own cooking chinee style !!!! LOL !
> 
> oh yeh,,food piosning the WORST !!
> ya didnt have any of Jimbob 's ice cubes did you ??



No, I think this is from something earlier this week. It has been going on for 2-3 days now.....
None of those ice cubes here... One hotel here had ecoli in their ice.... Unless the machine got its water from the sewer, that shouldn't be possible. I guess it happens if the machine goes 10 years without cleaning....
If I was that desperate for a cold drink, I would just give it a blast with the co2 extinguisher..... Cool a six pack down to frosty in under 4 seconds... LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Not sure what that meens but 'll have you know I gradiated grade 9 and I'm sure the googleator will let me know .



As Willie Nelson sang,,.....

I got a good christian rasin and an eigth grade education,,

aint no neede ya'll be treatin me this a way " ..



<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/NmKa55bkhnI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


sorry john


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Think I hurt that last brain cell today ?



Tryin to sqeeze a silent one out ???


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Tryin to sqeeze a silent one out ???



( Ron shakes head and leaves room ) ...........


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Dan !!!

heres a betterer one !! 


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/EVcHoPv_QtU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> ( Ron shakes head and leaves room ) ...........










Flatulence , one more letter than flippancy .


----------



## dancan

Hey John , Sauza Blanco LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nope I be right sided. LOL
> 
> OK , now WTF is it ? LOL




A left handed 22 cc gear drive chainsaw. 

Looking for an air filter.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Tryin to sqeeze a silent one out ???



Never have to try , chit happens ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> A left handed 22 cc gear drive chainsaw.
> 
> Looking for an air filter.



Very different ! Got any pix ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , Sauza Blanco LOL





I only speak engrish , some what . :msp_unsure:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I only speak engrish , some what . :msp_unsure:



Geez , I'm tryin te broaden muh cultural horizons an haven some a dat Mexican beverage like you suggested .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Very different ! Got any pix ?



Mongo no can post.......

Check thy email si vous plait....


----------



## dancan

Uncle Mungo and Jerry go way back .....

[video=youtube;wvUQcnfwUUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvUQcnfwUUM&feature=share&list=RD02GDA708XlFIo[/video]


Sorry John :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey John , Sauza Blanco LOL



Ol's kid drank a fifth of takillya last nite and stated he was feeling fine,,until he couldnt get up !! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

Been a long time foren the Tekilla , don't taste like what I remember but I think I can apreciate it for what it is now , before it was just salt , lime pound her back and gimme anuther LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ol's kid drank a fifth of takillya last nite and stated he was feeling fine,,until he couldnt get up !! LOL !!



I did that once , stihl drunk the next day ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Been a long time foren the Tekilla , don't taste like what I remember but I think I can apreciate it for what it is now , before it was just salt , lime pound her back and gimme anuther LOL



Yer spoiling it ! Get rid of that salt and lime ! :msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

Oh man,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........................

the slug chef outdid himself tonite !!!!

He came up to do sumthin with the leftover lobstah and flounder,,,brot some scallops and shrimp..

baked up sumthin in a casserolle dish with some bernaise sauce and,,,,and,,,and,,,,,thot i went to the land of beyond and was in heaven !!!!

Uncle mongo,,,SUFFER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good te killa


----------



## tbone75

Dang Nephew dropped off 4 whackers to fix ! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

I sed " Before it was ...." :msp_angry:
Pay attention woodja !
Jus a bit of water , outa ice alredy an the Icemann wont be round till temarra ....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good te killa



New one on me ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I sed " Before it was ...." :msp_angry:
> Pay attention woodja !
> Jus a bit of water , outa ice alredy an the Icemann wont be round till temarra ....



Ya put water in it ?


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> New made for TV scripted reality show "The IceMann Melteth" , every episode a repeat of the last episode where we get to see if the IceMann can make it through the day without a melt down , brought to you by the IceHole Greeting Card and IcyWhole beer company .



You missed your calling in life, you ought to be on stage telling jokes and stories! That is great.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> New one on me ?



Very hard to find, we stoop to unethical levels to bring it in......LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Ya put water in it ?



I'm week , soft or weak ......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........................
> 
> the slug chef outdid himself tonite !!!!
> 
> He came up to do sumthin with the leftover lobstah and flounder,,,brot some scallops and shrimp..
> 
> baked up sumthin in a casserolle dish with some bernaise sauce and,,,,and,,,and,,,,,thot i went to the land of beyond and was in heaven !!!!
> 
> Uncle mongo,,,SUFFER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You is sure beein MEEN to Uncle Mongo !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very hard to find, we stoop to unethical levels to bring it in......LOL



Wunder if I can find it round here ? I know one place that may have it !


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Just brought an oldie back from the dead,,been working on it all morning.
> starter cover behind the crash bar made getting it off tricky.
> had to clean everything in the old points ignition.
> clean gas tank,carb,etc..



Same one I used to use when I was a kid. My uncle that raised me bought it new in 91 and I started using it in 95 until I moved out on 01. Thing is still going, those are darn good tillers.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm week , soft or weak ......



:monkey:


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you like to experience expensive tequila then this one fills the bill, pure blue aguave,


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You missed your calling in life, you ought to be on stage telling jokes and stories! That is great.



Just shows how busy he was at the "J" thing today ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you like to experience expensive tequila then this one fills the bill, pure blue aguave,



Yep ! That stuff is super pricey !! Why I never tried it ! LOL

Knew I would really like it !


Good thing I don't do that no more ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! That stuff is super pricey !! Why I never tried it ! LOL
> 
> Knew I would really like it !



Too expensive to just drink and piss against the wall.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too expensive to just drink and piss against the wall.



Cheap chit makes me pee just as good ! LOL


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> You missed your calling in life, you ought to be on stage telling jokes and stories! That is great.



Ya butt I got's to eat


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just shows how busy he was at the "J" thing today ! :msp_rolleyes:



I don't have to stand in front of the microwave every morning as an anti-preg measure any more as I roasted my nuts off today at my "J" thing.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ya butt I got's to eat



So yous sayin ya suck at that stuff ? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Ya butt I got's to eat



Crow is usually free and you get used to eating it after awhile.


----------



## roncoinc

Uncle mongo sent me an email too.

sumthin bout ropes and wires..

i think he has WAY to much time on his hands !!!

i can tie muh shoes,,all i need !!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I don't have to stand in front of the microwave every morning as an anti-preg measure any more as I roasted my nuts off today at my "J" thing.



They only call you when its the hottest or coldest out ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

Sayin nobuddy ed pay ....
Betcha the Oh17 runs a 16" jus fine .


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Crow is usually free and you get used to eating it after awhile.



Nadians dont have a problem finding stuff to eat..
if it moves slower than them it's food !! LOL !!
if it aint movin even better,dont have to catch it !!
if on pavement for awhile dont need to cook it !! 

wait,,,,kinda like our neighbors to the south ?? EH ??
well,,south of the mason dixon line !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sayin nobuddy ed pay ....
> Betcha the Oh17 runs a 16" jus fine .



Sure it will , long as you cut 2" - 3" limbs ! :hmm3grin2orange:

I gots a few of them , I can run a 20" on mine ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

HORIZONTAL TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

unlax and read flatside awhile 

get away from youse crazy demented,,unethical,curmudgeons !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nadians dont have a problem finding stuff to eat..
> if it moves slower than them it's food !! LOL !!
> if it aint movin even better,dont have to catch it !!
> if on pavement for awhile dont need to cook it !!
> 
> wait,,,,kinda like our neighbors to the south ?? EH ??
> well,,south of the mason dixon line !! LOL !!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HORIZONTAL TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> unlax and read flatside awhile
> 
> get away from youse crazy demented,,unethical,curmudgeons !!



Nite BlubbaSmurf ! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Gots a email from Uncle Mongo , but can't get HM to work. :censored:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sure it will , long as you cut 2" - 3" limbs ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I gots a few of them , I can run a 20" on mine ! :msp_rolleyes:



346 extray plastic territory LOL


----------



## dancan

Pitbulll musta pinched off the ole internett so he could build up the sporran , must be payin by the bit .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Pitbulll musta pinched off the ole internett so he could build up the sporran , must be payin by the bit .



May be neck deep in that brick or boat and possibly tall green cans ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 346 extray plastic territory LOL



Had a 346 that would run a 20" just fine ! 

It got away. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........................
> 
> the slug chef outdid himself tonite !!!!
> 
> He came up to do sumthin with the leftover lobstah and flounder,,,brot some scallops and shrimp..
> 
> baked up sumthin in a casserolle dish with some bernaise sauce and,,,,and,,,and,,,,,thot i went to the land of beyond and was in heaven !!!!
> 
> Uncle mongo,,,SUFFER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I hate you.........

I hate you with the very being of my soul.........











Hey Ron!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I hate you.........
> 
> I hate you with the very being of my soul.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ron!!



Very MEEN Ol Smurf !

He gonna weigh 500lbs. by winter ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Very MEEN Ol Smurf !
> 
> He gonna weigh 500lbs. by winter ! LOL



Jaba the Smurf!!....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jaba the Smurf!!....LOL



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jaba the Smurf!!....LOL



Why do I think we will hear that handle again from various camps.....





Hey Jerry!!


----------



## tbone75

Dang pie is almost gone ! Gotta grab one more piece ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Why do I think we will hear that handle again from various camps.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jerry!!



Hey uncle Rob. Thanks for the rigging link.


----------



## tbone75

I seen a bag of peaches in the fridge ! bet I get another peach pie !


----------



## tbone75

Better watch what I say ! All this pie and stuff Mom is making , I may weigh 600lbs ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob. Thanks for the rigging link.



The engineers is a good one too. 
All your systems. 

I'm looking.


----------



## jimdad07

We could just call Ron Lunchbox.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Better watch what I say ! All this pie and stuff Mom is making , I may weigh 600lbs ! :msp_rolleyes:



Your new handle will be Tons of Fun.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Your new handle will be Tons of Fun.



James....

Is your tractor 3-point a class 1 or 2?


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> James....
> 
> Is your tractor 3-point a class 1 or 2?



I believe a class two. Looks to take a 1" pin.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Your new handle will be Tons of Fun.



Right now its Sir Lotsagas ! :fart:

Mexican fer supper ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I believe a class two. Looks to take a 1" pin.



That what yer OL says about ya ? 1" pin ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I believe a class two. Looks to take a 1" pin.



Just GOT to screw with me. 

Lift arm pin for class 1 is 7/8"......class 2 is 1 1/8"


----------



## pioneerguy600

A 600 lb. Slug,.....hmmmmm,....what could we possibly come up with.......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Right now its Sir Lotsagas ! :fart:
> 
> Mexican fer supper ! :msp_w00t:



Bettern ,beans.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bettern ,beans.....LOL



Bout the same. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> That what yer OL says about ya ? 1" pin ! :msp_w00t:



Poor girl is realizing life is full of disappointment.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Just GOT to screw with me.
> 
> Lift arm pin for class 1 is 7/8"......class 2 is 1 1/8"



I'll have to measure it tomorrow.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I'll have to measure it tomorrow.



If ya got both I can make the sleeves so it will fit both........


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I'll have to measure it tomorrow.



Just ask your OL ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

FlubberSlug is down !

Too much pie !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> just ask your ol ? :msp_rolleyes:



burn!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

Slackers ! Must be nice to sleep . LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Slackers ! Must be nice to sleep . LOL



It would be dam heaven wouldn't it??

Storms Ol Buddy??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It would be dam heaven wouldn't it??
> 
> Storms Ol Buddy??



Just aches and pains. LOL 

Thought you would be sleeping too?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Just aches and pains. LOL
> 
> Thought you would be sleeping too?



If I had any God given sense I would be. 

But not my bed time yet......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> If I had any God given sense I would be.
> 
> But not my bed time yet......



Lost my power for a bit ? No storms I can hear ?

Ever been accused of having any sense ? LOL

Took another muscle relaxer, back to bed. Hope I can sleep some more ?


----------



## dancan

Hope you found some of that elusive sleep .
ZZzzZZZzzzZZZlakerz for the rest of you !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Yard sale day today 

look for chainsaws ..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Dont know if it is a " horse " or not,,how to tell ??
> 
> carb and air filter all done and tube in tire now and pressure washer got a lot of old stuff off..
> 
> gotta love points !! starts first pull now
> 
> all done and ready to go home !!



6hp Tecumseh/Lawson motor....its a horse model. I'm 95% sure it is. 




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> 6hp Tecumseh/Lawson motor....its a horse model. I'm 95% sure it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy




It is a tecumseh but would be the smallest 6hp i ever see.
cant find any info on motor to look up.
where do they put it ??


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning slakizens! Church bazzar today and an auction. We'll see if it yeilds any results or not. Then stack wood, cut grass, get new filter and put on for the new to me Hooskie 450, sand and paint the clutch cover and clean the rest. Wet sand and polish as needed. Dolt, step son took his polishing kit. Haveta borrow it now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gone out to the island for the weekend.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ron it should be stamped in the blower housing/ front cover some where. Then you'd have to do some Google searching. Other thing would be measuring tilling width. It is a Horse or Pony model. 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers ! LOL

Have fun Jerry !


----------



## Cantdog

Owwwwwooooo..........Pitbull overextended his alcohol consumption levels last night....it would seem.......long hot day....no supper.....many tall green cans.....followed by a few ruhms.........ooooohhhmmmmmmy......no rest for the wicked...back to the "J" thing for a final finish up this AM.....hope I don't have to work in 64th or even 32nds.....having a hard time seeing 1/4" right now:msp_sad:.........Arrrrgh.....:redface:!!!!...............LOL!!.........silly me.......


----------



## tbone75

The OL said she was hitting the yard sales today if she don't get rained out. Hope she finds me some saws ! Haven't got a saw in a good while ! :msp_scared:


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys, and John.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Owwwwwooooo..........Pitbull overextended his alcohol consumption levels last night....it would seem.......long hot day....no supper.....many tall green cans.....followed by a few ruhms.........ooooohhhmmmmmmy......no rest for the wicked...back to the "J" thing for a final finish up this AM.....hope I don't have to work in 64th or even 32nds.....having a hard time seeing 1/4" right now:msp_sad:.........Arrrrgh.....:redface:!!!!...............LOL!!.........silly me.......



Hang over ? LOL Good luck ! Better stay off the roof !


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Morning guys, and John.



Morning stubby ! :msp_w00t:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Owwwwwooooo..........Pitbull overextended his alcohol consumption levels last night....it would seem.......long hot day....no supper.....many tall green cans.....followed by a few ruhms.........ooooohhhmmmmmmy......no rest for the wicked...back to the "J" thing for a final finish up this AM.....hope I don't have to work in 64th or even 32nds.....having a hard time seeing 1/4" right now:msp_sad:.........Arrrrgh.....:redface:!!!!...............LOL!!.........silly me.......



Seems my 3rd guess was the one that got the Pit Bull !


----------



## Cantdog

Owwwwwh.......this is NOT what I WAAAANTED........LOL!! Off to the jobsite.....seeing double 1/4" is as good as a 1/2 "........seems like it was better when I wuz poor and couldn't afford to drink to much.......all things being relative that is..........hic............Have a good one guys...'nuther hot one here today...........90s.....I'll be cookin' off..........now where the hell is muh truck????.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Owwwwwh.......this is NOT what I WAAAANTED........LOL!! Off to the jobsite.....seeing double 1/4" is as good as a 1/2 "........seems like it was better when I wuz poor and couldn't afford to drink to much.......all things being relative that is..........hic............Have a good one guys...'nuther hot one here today...........90s.....I'll be cookin' off..........now where the hell is muh truck????.....



Good luck !

I member a few days I went to work in the clothes I went out in the night before !  Loooooonnnnnngggggg day !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Morning stubby ! :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Stubby huh? Tiny would work, I ain't proud.


----------



## dancan

Hey John , you bein the "Master" of the box lots from the Baize , keep your eyes open for some firefighting pumps , mainly the Wajax Mark 3 .
185cc , 10 hp 2 stroke Rotax motors :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

Even the Mark 1's are cool .

https://www.google.com/search?q=wajax+pump&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=ko_qUZ6vC9Pd4APf_4CwAg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=639#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=sl9uuZM-9jq44M%3A%3Bkp1T9nJ3BEe2WM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fi180.photobucket.com%252Falbums%252Fx161%252Frleonard1%252FDisston%252520saws%252FIMG_1654.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.smokstak.com%252Fforum%252Fshowthread.php%253Ft%253D62547%3B1024%3B768


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , you bein the "Master" of the box lots from the Baize , keep your eyes open for some firefighting pumps , mainly the Wajax Mark 3 .
> 185cc , 10 hp 2 stroke Rotax motors :msp_biggrin:



I will keep an eye out for them , but never seen one before ? How many ya want ? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Think I'm finally caught up after one hell of a week. Just got done mowing. Folks will be here around lunch. Gotta think of something they'll want to do.


----------



## dancan

From the prices I've seen there wont be multiples LOL


----------



## roncoinc

JIMMY..
TECUMSEH.. HH68 - 105106G ser 1298D

cant find anything


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> JIMMY..
> TECUMSEH.. HH68 - 105106G ser 1298D
> 
> cant find anything



Looks like it may be a HH 60 ?


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Looks like it may be a HH 60 ?



Found it..
6hp,,mst be a harse then ?
tiller cover is 22 1/2 in wide.


----------



## Cantdog

Boy......pretty darn quiet in here today........home for lunch.......cleaned out the jobsite this morning.....punch list has been completed.....job over.......gonna take a couple weeks off and finish my boat adventure, the Sweedish brick and the Kazawaki.....next paying project is a houseboat to finish out....the platform is 30' X 60' and the living structure is made of two 40' shipping containers with 16' between....will be all one structure when completed.......it will be pretty darn cool and well appointed...it is for a friends rather famous local boat yard that is opening another new yard in Belfast that can handle 125' and up vessels....not work boats.....this houseboat will be a floating "Hotel" for Clients/Owners/Captains to stay in while their boat is hauled out.....so needless to say it will be nice......a little off beat project wise but will be fun to do......and profitable too!!.....


----------



## roncoinc

GGGRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,,,,,,,,,................

damned ethanol !!

my year old pressure washer died !! .

pulled the carb,,what a mess..
when i put it away last fall i drained tank and run it dry.
ran fine until yestday.
run it dry twice this summer.
all green inside float bowl 

cleaned it ran good for 5 minits.
gotta take carb off AGAIN,,this time in the USC.. !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> GGGRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,,,,,,,,,................
> 
> damned ethanol !!
> 
> my year old pressure washer died !! .
> 
> pulled the carb,,what a mess..
> when i put it away last fall i drained tank and run it dry.
> ran fine until yestday.
> run it dry twice this summer.
> all green inside float bowl
> 
> cleaned it ran good for 5 minits.
> gotta take carb off AGAIN,,this time in the USC.. !!



That's the same thing with the Kazawaki carbs...ran both carbs dry when it was put up.....all green inside...both float valves stuck badly open....all headed for the USC too......


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey John , you bein the "Master" of the box lots from the Baize , keep your eyes open for some firefighting pumps , mainly the Wajax Mark 3 .
> 185cc , 10 hp 2 stroke Rotax motors :msp_biggrin:



VW pumps are good also. 

What head and GPM are you looking for. 

The lil 1200 was light enough for 2 men to swing around easily.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Think I'm finally caught up after one hell of a week. Just got done mowing. Folks will be here around lunch. Gotta think of something they'll want to do.



They could help you wash saw parts.......


----------



## BigDaddyR

This mornings buy. Not a super deal but for $20 if its p/c are good then I should be able to get it running. 

View attachment 305237


Figure the bar and chain have to be worth $20. Lol
View attachment 305238



Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Found an estate sale online last night and took the wife today. She now has a new addiction:msp_biggrin: She had a blast. We spent about $56 and she found some furniture she wants to refinish with a theme and sell. We had such a good time she'll never give me a hard time about it. LOL, she wants me to find her one tomorrow.

Bought the above pictured saw for $20, they had a Stihl MS290 that went for $170 in average cond. Too much for me to try to resell not knowing the saw or condition. Log splitter went for $650 for a decent brand. Agri Fab lawn vacuum with the motor on it. I should have bought it but not that familiar and didn't know if my Craftsman would run/pull it. $1200 at TSC and sold for $180. :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Boy......pretty darn quiet in here today........home for lunch.......cleaned out the jobsite this morning.....punch list has been completed.....job over.......gonna take a couple weeks off and finish my boat adventure, the Sweedish brick and the Kazawaki.....next paying project is a houseboat to finish out....the platform is 30' X 60' and the living structure is made of two 40' shipping containers with 16' between....will be all one structure when completed.......it will be pretty darn cool and well appointed...it is for a friends rather famous local boat yard that is opening another new yard in Belfast that can handle 125' and up vessels....not work boats.....this houseboat will be a floating "Hotel" for Clients/Owners/Captains to stay in while their boat is hauled out.....so needless to say it will be nice......a little off beat project wise but will be fun to do......and profitable too!!.....



Sounds real interesting !


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> This mornings buy. Not a super deal but for $20 if its p/c are good then I should be able to get it running.
> 
> View attachment 305237
> 
> 
> Figure the bar and chain have to be worth $20. Lol
> View attachment 305238
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Got one of them and couple others in different colors. Nice little saws !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sounds real interesting !



Yeah we set the containers on the deck last Wed with the mobile crane....13,500 lbs each.......window/door holes all cut in and frames welded in...plumbed and wired...corebond spray foam insulation....all drywalled too....will get some pics as it progresses.....part will be roofed part will be a second story party deck.......the ship yard owner, Steve, likes to party.........some.....


----------



## tbone75

Had me a 2 hr nap ! Feel a little better now.

Rain all day today , but cooled things off nice !

Stihl a big Slug today. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah we set the containers on the deck last Wed with the mobile crane....13,500 lbs each.......window/door holes all cut in and frames welded in...plumbed and wired...corebond spray foam insulation....all drywalled too....will get some pics as it progresses.....part will be roofed part will be a second story party deck.......the ship yard owner, Steve, likes to party.........some.....



Would love to see some pix ! I like house boats ! That thing will be huge !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yeah we set the containers on the deck last Wed with the mobile crane....13,500 lbs each.......window/door holes all cut in and frames welded in...plumbed and wired...corebond spray foam insulation....all drywalled too....will get some pics as it progresses.....part will be roofed part will be a second story party deck.......the ship yard owner, Steve, likes to party.........some.....



Sounds like more fun than making sewage pump parts!!!!


----------



## tbone75

My house is falling apart ! First the hot water tank , now its the fridge ! Knew I was gonna need one , been putting it off long as possible ! LOL Stihl keeps things cold but leaks water on the floor every time it defrost.Been doing it a few years now. LOL Had new defrost things put in twice,cleaned out the drain many times.Just freezes right back up. Now the door hinge is bad, Its TIME for a new one.
It has the water and ice in the door,but may just go with a ice maker in the new one. See what prices they are ?
Old one goes to the basement ! LOL

The oven will be next I think ? Already has one igniter out in it. They want a whole lot of money for that part ? Swapped them out a couple years ago. Broiler one went in the other hole. Never used it. LOL Then I guess it will be the dishwasher. LOL The old one goes to my shop ! LOL

Its all 17-18 yrs old. Not as long as I had hoped everything would last. LOL


----------



## dancan

Well , I had dug out muh bestus and cleanest plunger in the house and went clammin this afternoon , I waved at Jerry on the island but I don't think he seen me .
I got enough for a feed , while I was there I talked to another fellow that was digging , asked a couple of questions and all I got was "I don't know" , "Never seen them around here" , "You can eat them ?" , "Haven't dug in years" , the strange thing is that he had a well used hack of the local style , bucket , onion bag to rince , rubber boots and jeans in 90 degree full sun and left the undersized clams behind ...... I think he was tellin the truth


----------



## dancan

It's full sun , the humidex says 106 and we now have a severe thunder/lightning with heavy rain , wind and hail watch in effect , Jerry may have an eventfull evening LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> It's full sun , the humidex says 106 and we now have a severe thunder/lightning with heavy rain , wind and hail watch in effect , Jerry may have an eventfull evening LOL



dang man,,get hot down south there dont it ??


----------



## dancan

If I had some Vodka I could make some Cesars with all this clam juice LOL
If the temps drop I might put muh Oh17 to work , or maybe just have anuther beer and mow the lawn , or maybe jus have anuther beer , wait for the homemade ice to setup an have a Tekilla ...... Decisions Decisions Decisions .....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> dang man,,get hot down south there dont it ??



Man , I'm tellin ya , lately we've been having our days .
I know it's hot when I'm standin in the Atlantic and sweatin cuz that Atlantic is ice cold (Major Shinkage I'll have you know) unless the tide is commin up over the sun warmed sand flats LOL


----------



## tbone75

The sun came back out , getting hot again ! Not as bad as it has been.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Busy morning. Found the leak in my camper roof. I'll have to post a picture in a minute when I go back out there but got it all straightened out and hauled some scrap metal. Then took the old stove and vent hood to the Habitat ReStore to donate them. Fixing to head out and mow some grass!



tbone75 said:


> The OL said she was hitting the yard sales today if she don't get rained out. Hope she finds me some saws ! Haven't got a saw in a good while ! :msp_scared:



Ahh one of these days you'll have saws just showing up needing that "Slug Touch" :msp_sneaky:



tbone75 said:


> Morning stubby ! :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Does Jim get a nick name now too? 



Cantdog said:


> Owwwwwh.......this is NOT what I WAAAANTED........LOL!! Off to the jobsite.....seeing double 1/4" is as good as a 1/2 "........seems like it was better when I wuz poor and couldn't afford to drink to much.......all things being relative that is..........hic............Have a good one guys...'nuther hot one here today...........90s.....I'll be cookin' off..........now where the hell is muh truck????.....



Done that too many times my self... I keep thinking I'll grow out of it one day.. but I haven't yet!




jimdad07 said:


> Stubby huh? Tiny would work, I ain't proud.



Well you decide the nick name.. or maybe we'll have a vote.



AU_K2500 said:


> Think I'm finally caught up after one hell of a week. Just got done mowing. Folks will be here around lunch. Gotta think of something they'll want to do.



How do they like cleaning saw parts or painting? How about stain the deck?



roncoinc said:


> JIMMY..
> TECUMSEH.. HH68 - 105106G ser 1298D
> 
> cant find anything





roncoinc said:


> Looks like it may be a HH 60 ?





roncoinc said:


> Found it..
> 6hp,,mst be a harse then ?
> tiller cover is 22 1/2 in wide.



Sounds like a horse. Other thing to check is tire size.. 4.80-8's are normally just the horse models.


----------



## tbone75

OL is trying to get me off my flippy cap to go look at a fridge. I know this is gonna cost me a grand or more ! :msp_scared:


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> The sun came back out , getting hot again ! Not as bad as it has been.



Sky's darkin' up! Thunder off in the distance. Breeze is getting cooler. Storm is fast approaching! Better get off here and close the windows to the trucks!!


----------



## tbone75

She didn't bring me no saws back ! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Sky's darkin' up! Thunder off in the distance. Breeze is getting cooler. Storm is fast approaching! Better get off here and close the windows to the trucks!!



The big storms went N.E. of me. You guys may get hammered !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> OL is trying to get me off my flippy cap to go look at a fridge. I know this is gonna cost me a grand or more ! :msp_scared:



Either the heater that warms up the defrost water so it evaporates is not working or the tray that holds the water is cracked and leaking ....


----------



## tbone75

You guys want to take a vote on JimBobs new name ? Tiny or Stubby so far ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Sky's darkin' up! Thunder off in the distance. Breeze is getting cooler. Storm is fast approaching! Better get off here and close the windows to the trucks!!



Yep...I'm watching 2 long bands of storms both headed NE...the upper one has a large storm that is almost to Augusta and looks headed this way......the other band is out over Boston and will pass us to the south out over the ocean.......gotta head to the shop and unload the truck....ladders, saws, and other tools.....and other stuff that can't get wet too........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Either the heater that warms up the defrost water so it evaporates is not working or the tray that holds the water is cracked and leaking ....



Replaced them heater things twice. The drain hole just freezes right back up. The hinge can be replaced but the OL is very tired of the mess it makes. LOL Also have to replace the flooring under it. Just that free floating snap together pre finished oak stuff. Got an extra box of it.
Flooring looks fine so far? Only been 2 years . Suppose to be able to refinish if it needs it ? The oak looks very thin to me ?


----------



## dancan

Just wait till Robin goes to the island ......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just wait till Robin goes to the island ......



Yes !! Nice big new one ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Got all the fancy stuff too !


----------



## dancan

Daum :msp_angry:
Ron would be displeased with me , I got distracted by DW and got my steak to medium :msp_angry::msp_angry:
Maybe if I drown it in BBQ sauce I'll fool muhself into believing it's a hamburger


----------



## tbone75

OL says we don't need ice and water in it ? Really don't use much ice , drink water out of bottles now days. She wants more room inside the thing.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Yes !! Nice big new one ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Got all the fancy stuff too !



Zactly !!! And no plainin bout the gizmos so you know .............


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Daum :msp_angry:
> Ron would be displeased with me , I got distracted by DW and got my steak to medium :msp_angry::msp_angry:
> Maybe if I drown it in BBQ sauce I'll fool muhself into believing it's a hamburger



You ALMOST cooked it !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Zactly !!! And no plainin bout the gizmos so you know .............



Don't think hes been home nuff to use it. LOL


----------



## dancan

But you know if a hair was outa place he'd be .......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> But you know if a hair was outa place he'd be .......



Yea , don't want the wrath of the Pit Bull after me ! :msp_scared:

He never gives up !! LOL


----------



## dancan

Well , between the 2 litres of nice cold Maiboc beer at 7% and the kotten kandy light , I'm gonna go mow the lawn LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Busy morning. Found the leak in my camper roof. I'll have to post a picture in a minute when I go back out there but got it all straightened out and hauled some scrap metal. Then took the old stove and vent hood to the Habitat ReStore to donate them. Fixing to head out and mow some grass!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a horse. Other thing to check is tire size.. 4.80-8's are normally just the horse models.




4.80/4.00 - 8


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> daum :msp_angry:
> Ron would be displeased with me , i got distracted by dw and got my steak to medium :msp_angry::msp_angry:
> Maybe if i drown it in bbq sauce i'll fool muhself into believing it's a hamburger



shame !!!!!!!!!!!! Shame !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shame !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , between the 2 litres of nice cold Maiboc beer at 7% and the kotten kandy light , I'm gonna go mow the lawn LOL



When ya get done come down and do mine !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> shame !!!!!!!!!!!! Shame !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shame !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Almost cooked it ! Got real close !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Almost cooked it ! Got real close !



Throw it away Dan and try again


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Throw it away Dan and try again



Put it back on , finish cooking it !!


----------



## tbone75

You guys just aint right !

Eating RAW meat !


----------



## tbone75

Think I am gonna BARF ! RAW MEAT !!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> shame !!!!!!!!!!!! Shame !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shame !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



See , I told ya !!!



roncoinc said:


> Throw it away Dan and try again




Just gonna save it for steak and eggs for DW


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Think I am gonna BARF ! RAW MEAT !!



Scallops. 1 1/2 min per side
Lamb. 2
Steak thick 2 1/2
Pork3

Thems the rules


----------



## dancan

Daum that self propelled might be nice but I think I'm gonna have'ta pull a john and get a rideon or a mower for the Bota ...... Glad I've got spare kotten kandy light and beers LOL




edit:ice is ready !!!!! ..... Tekilla Time LOL


----------



## dancan

Fresh scallops , raw , melt in your mouth 
Bacon wrapped scallops , product of Saskatchewan , leave them in the store .


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> VW pumps are good also.
> 
> What head and GPM are you looking for.
> 
> The lil 1200 was light enough for 2 men to swing around easily.



Whatever this one does LOL

Welcome to Wildfire


----------



## Cantdog

Got the truck unloaded just in time...darkness gathering.......ran up to grain Hoss and it started raining and blowing hard...thunder....WX radio had big warnings out for my area....making up to be a big deal.....rained like crazy coming home.....whole thing lasted about 10 mins.....just time to close all the windows in the house...suns out now...


----------



## dancan

Sounds like what we've got coming , I hope it blew it's load over there , no offence ...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Scallops. 1 1/2 min per side
> Lamb. 2
> Steak thick 2 1/2
> Pork3
> 
> Thems the rules



Barrrrrrrrrffffffff 


Raw meat ! Double that , maybe more !


----------



## tbone75

Sun is stihl out here ? Gotta check the weather channel ?


----------



## tbone75

Seems the rain is done fer tonight ? Be back tomorrow and the rest of next week ! :msp_razz:

But only in the 80s .


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Got the truck unloaded just in time...darkness gathering.......ran up to grain Hoss and it started raining and blowing hard...thunder....WX radio had big warnings out for my area....making up to be a big deal.....rained like crazy coming home.....whole thing lasted about 10 mins.....just time to close all the windows in the house...suns out now...


About the same here! Cooled off though!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Whatever this one does LOL
> 
> Welcome to Wildfire



1000 ft of head or 90 GPM. 

The VW pumps I saw were fire rigs. 

That one with the Rotax maybe $1-2.98?


----------



## dancan

Wow wow wow ! I don't want to repower Robin's boat with one of the VW jobbies and make his boat a jet boat LOL
I was thinking if the "Box lot King" could score some of them Rotax's we would have a 10hp Rotax for a mill , they do have a proven reliability .
A complete one would have the "Betcha aint got one of these ,I win !!!" factor as well LOL


----------



## tbone75

Pizza subs fer supper ! Love them things !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Wow wow wow ! I don't want to repower Robin's boat with one of the VW jobbies and make his boat a jet boat LOL
> I was thinking if the "Box lot King" could score some of them Rotax's we would have a 10hp Rotax for a mill , they do have a proven reliability .
> A complete one would have the "Betcha aint got one of these ,I win !!!" factor as well LOL



Like when I say I once shot a piano out of a tree. 

They may ask a question. But they gotta know. 

What ya want a pump for. 

I see them from time to time.........


----------



## tbone75

Oops !! Ran into a saw ! Steel 026 , runs good needs wrap and brake handles. LOL Non decomp job.


----------



## tbone75

Fresh peach pie cooling on the counter top !


----------



## dancan

The WoW factor right now , if I can get some ducks in a row a bit down the road , personal fire protection on a couple of acres .
I figure any pump is better than the no pump I have now but a 4 stroke pump just dont sound like a 2 stroke , you know what I mean LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The WoW factor right now , if I can get some ducks in a row a bit down the road , personal fire protection on a couple of acres .
> I figure any pump is better than the no pump I have now but a 4 stroke pump just dont sound like a 2 stroke , you know what I mean LOL



I got a 3/4 hp letric pump and motor. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Like when I say I once shot a piano out of a tree.
> 
> They may ask a question. But they gotta know.
> 
> What ya want a pump for.
> 
> I see them from time to time.........



Scared to ask ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Oops !! Ran into a saw ! Steel 026 , runs good needs wrap and brake handles. LOL Non decomp job.



Sold!!!!!!

I don't have an 026!!!

















That I can see from here......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Sold!!!!!!
> 
> I don't have an 026!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I can see from here......



You don't have a 026 ??

I even have one ! LOL Kinda 2 now. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> The WoW factor right now , if I can get some ducks in a row a bit down the road , personal fire protection on a couple of acres .
> I figure any pump is better than the no pump I have now but a 4 stroke pump just dont sound like a 2 stroke , you know what I mean LOL



I gots an eko 2-smoke pump....


----------



## tbone75

If you want one Rob , we can figure something out.


----------



## dancan

[video=youtube_share;G4_wuc2F3Ak]http://youtu.be/G4_wuc2F3Ak[/video]

Ultimate "Neat" and "I WIN !!!! " factor for a pump LOL

Sorry John , Small Jet turbine driven pump .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You don't have a 026 ??
> 
> I even have one ! LOL Kinda 2 now. LOL



Poor me........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> [video=youtube_share;G4_wuc2F3Ak]http://youtu.be/G4_wuc2F3Ak[/video]
> 
> Ultimate "Neat" and "I WIN !!!! " factor for a pump LOL
> 
> Sorry John , Small Jet turbine driven pump .



You got enough incoming water for a big pump ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> [video=youtube_share;G4_wuc2F3Ak]http://youtu.be/G4_wuc2F3Ak[/video]
> 
> Ultimate "Neat" and "I WIN !!!! " factor for a pump LOL
> 
> 
> Sorry John , Small Jet turbine driven pump .



Like the piano in the tree........

We used to use a jet engine to test pumps. I'll see if there are any old pics. 

Now we use all electric. 2500 HP max...

Love the Rock n Roll of testing BIG pumps. 

Tied down they crack and rumble.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I found the leak in my camper roof....










Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I found the leak in my camper roof....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Fixed it real good too ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Oops !! Ran into a saw ! Steel 026 , runs good needs wrap and brake handles. LOL Non decomp job.



oh28 fit ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Fixed it real good too ! :msp_w00t:




I had to get the roof to a level I could reach not on a ladder! 



Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> oh28 fit ??



Nope , I should have some ? I hope ? LOL





If I can find them ??


----------



## jimdad07

Going to take my yahoos to the drive in. Yippy


----------



## Stihl 041S

Couldn't find a decent sized lamb roast. 

So I score both mating sides with a fork. Just drag it along. 

Then they will knit during cooking. Trussed together. 

Lots of garlic. Baking now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Going to take my yahoos to the drive in. Yippy



It will be a FINE madness!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Going to the drive in to watch a movie about John...Turbo!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Going to the drive in to watch a movie about John...Turbo!



Slug with a BEANS Turbocharger???


----------



## roncoinc

coming to the end of another wonderfull day in paradise 

barely made it to 95 deg today 

was easy playing outside,cool enuf i didnt even go in the pool today !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

135 degree lamb and cold beer.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

^^^^^^^
12 oz of each. 

And again!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 12 oz of each.
> 
> And again!!!



Gawd I'm full.........

Thank God for Drambuie.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slakerzzzzzz


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Couldn't find a decent sized lamb roast.
> 
> So I score both mating sides with a fork. Just drag it along.
> 
> Then they will knit during cooking. Trussed together.
> 
> Lots of garlic. Baking now.



Yuk !! Tried lamb once , BAAAAARRRRRFFFFFF !!!!!!

Chops and burgers ! NASTY !!


----------



## tbone75

OL wanted to go for a ride,so we hit the back roads just to see where they went. LOL Hard to get lost out around here. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yuk !! Tried lamb once , BAAAAARRRRRFFFFFF !!!!!!
> 
> Chops and burgers ! NASTY !!



We will never argue who gets the food!!!

Hey John.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> We will never argue who gets the food!!!
> 
> Hey John.



Nope ! Lamb is all you ! Give me bologna !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nope ! Lamb is all you ! Give me bologna !!



Lamb bologna!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Lamb bologna!!!!!!!



Hell NO !!! Beef,chicken & pork bologna is the kind I like ! Ya get all of them leftovers in there !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hell NO !!! Beef,chicken & pork bologna is the kind I like ! Ya get all of them leftovers in there !!



Sounds like the recipe for Cajun sausage.....

Anything that ever drew breath.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Sounds like the recipe for Cajun sausage.....
> 
> Anything that ever drew breath.....



That is what the package says is in it ! LOL Don't like plain beef bologna. Beef,chicken & pork ! Bet there is even chicken lips in it ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Sounds like the recipe for Cajun sausage.....
> 
> Anything that ever drew breath.....



Gumbo ! LOL Road kill stew ! ............... Same thing ! YUK !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> coming to the end of another wonderfull day in paradise
> 
> barely made it to 95 deg today
> 
> was easy playing outside,cool enuf i didnt even go in the pool today !!



95 is to cold to get in the pool ? 

Silly Hamster !


----------



## jimdad07

Movie about John was pretty good. I could watch that again.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Movie about John was pretty good. I could watch that again.



Kids have a good time????


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Movie about John was pretty good. I could watch that again.



Turbo Slug ! Bean powered ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Kids have a good time????



First time they ever stayed awake through a movie at the drive in. They had a great time, four and five, great age.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> First time they ever stayed awake through a movie at the drive in. They had a great time, four and five, great age.



I had some real good times at the old drive ins ! Great place to take a date ! :msp_w00t: Park way in the back ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

First movie I member when Mom & Dad took us was True Grit. GREAT MOVIE !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 95 is to cold to get in the pool ?
> 
> Silly Hamster !





jimdad07 said:


> First time they ever stayed awake through a movie at the drive in. They had a great time, four and five, great age.



They are at that lil buddy age.

They have learned what it means to be a friend. 

GREAT age.


----------



## tbone75

Been sitting here , kept hearing something ?

John


John


John



Had to go look ?



Got into the kitchen , heard it a little louder ?


John


Got closer to the fidge , opened the door !





John !!




That darn Peach Pie was calling me !


:msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Had another idea for JimBobs new name !

We can just call him JSW for short .

Or Sir JSW













































































JimSmallWood ! LOL

Sir Jim of Small Wood ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slug had nuff fun fer the nite.


Done !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Slug had nuff fun fer the nite.
> 
> 
> Done !!!



Night John!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Movie about John was pretty good. I could watch that again.



And Rons new movie is do out July 31st!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Sil lac cars !


----------



## roncoinc

Slug ack kers !!


----------



## roncoinc

bacon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Lots of slackers this morning !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> bacon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That should get everyone up !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That should get everyone up !



mebe they already up and gone ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

OK I'm up.....but I was resting so well. 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> mebe they already up and gone ?



The Pit Bull was down there ?

Dan went back to bed. LOL

Rest are just slacking !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> OK I'm up.....but I was resting so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Flap Jack is up ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Gonna be about ten deg cooler today than it has been.

thinking of opening the shop doors , letting it cool down this mornin and maybe cleaning up in there.

saws laying all over the place.

notice a couple squeels that could go outside under the shop in the big pile there..keep that old 041s company and the other junk.


----------



## tbone75

Forgot , last day off for them guys with " J " things ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

I liked that pullon 25 CVA...

lot's of guys like em,good power in a small saw and the rubber mounts help.

dont think they get enuf attention..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Gonna be about ten deg cooler today than it has been.
> 
> thinking of opening the shop doors , letting it cool down this mornin and maybe cleaning up in there.
> 
> saws laying all over the place.
> 
> notice a couple squeels that could go outside under the shop in the big pile there..keep that old 041s company and the other junk.



You been letting squeels in yer shop ? :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I liked that pullon 25 CVA...
> 
> lot's of guys like em,good power in a small saw and the rubber mounts help.
> 
> dont think they get enuf attention..



Yep , nice little saws !


----------



## tbone75

Only getting up to 80 - 85 this week , but chance of storms through Wed.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You been letting squeels in yer shop ? :msp_scared:



If they been dead lon enuf they dont sthink to bad.
gas smell covers it up


----------



## tbone75

OL told me we are getting a new fridge today ! LOL


This is gonna suck !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Only getting up to 80 - 85 this week , but chance of storms through Wed.



Guy sez he gonna send ya sumthing fer that wacker carb ..


----------



## dancan

Ah aint sleepin or slakin , already had muh bacon an heggs .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If they been dead lon enuf they dont sthink to bad.
> gas smell covers it up



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ah aint sleepin or slakin , already had muh bacon an heggs .



Sure :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Guy sez he gonna send ya sumthing fer that wacker carb ..



Ya lost me ?

Coil ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> ya lost me ?



coil !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Grandpa Slug....now that I checked in...can I go back to bed?



Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Grandpa Slug....now that I checked in...can I go back to bed?
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Better ask the Smurf ? :msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> coil !!



No big deal. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yackers!!!!
> 
> Hitting snooze buttonzzzzzzzz



That all ya got for your 6000th post ! 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Sparky is hunting hard to find parts !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sparky is hunting hard to find parts !



What he looking for ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What he looking for ??



Steel 084 parts


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That all ya got for your 6000th post !
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



And on my 6000th post (most right here) that I would like to say, with NO humility, that I would rather be with you People, than with the finest people I know!!!

Sniff sniff.......

Hey John !!!!

Hey all!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hope I can get off my azz today and do something ! 4 whackers and that hedge trimmer to fix. Carb on the hedge trimmer is junk. Got to see if I can adapt something to it ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Steel 084 parts



Now thats a good sized wheel chock rite there !!


----------



## dancan

Bet you say that to all the whoreders .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And on my 6000th post (most right here) that I would like to say, with NO humility, that I would rather be with you People, than with the finest people I know!!!
> 
> Sniff sniff.......
> 
> Hey John !!!!
> 
> Hey all!!!!



Very good post !

What the hell you doing awake ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Now thats a good sized wheel chock rite there !!



Good boat anchor ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Now thats a good sized wheel chock rite there !!



Or something for his wife to hit him with!




Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Doesn't he have family to entertain and rooms to paint etc.?





Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Thinking if I go get the new fridge I won't be doing anything else fer the day ! Getting the old one out and into the basement may be tricky fer a Slug ? Plus have to replace that flooring under it before the new one goes in. That will likely do me in fer the day ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Jimmy



Chit happens. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Or something for his wife to hit him with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



hey,,be a good day to go out and warsh muh truck !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> very good post !
> 
> What the hell you doing awake ?



rt


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> hey,,be a good day to go out and warsh muh truck !



Nothing like soaping up a Smurff to wash your truck.

Handy lil things.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> hey,,be a good day to go out and warsh muh truck !



Thought Dan got dibbs on it ? LOL


----------



## dancan

My truck !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Good AM to ya slackers. Getting myself unstuck from the bed to go mow. 

Recommend mix?
View attachment 305303



Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Good AM to ya slackers. Getting myself unstuck from the bed to go mow.
> 
> Recommend mix?
> View attachment 305303
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Same mix you use in all of them. Be just fine !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Same mix you use in all of them. Be just fine !



Cool. 50:1. Wouldn't start yesterday but I'm thinking older gas in it. p/c look good and spark is nice and bright blue. Compression is only 120 but I'll have to double check my gauge because the last 3 saws I've measured have been that. O-ring looks good. I'll check it on my 372 which was blowing 170 last time I checked it. 

The last 3 saws checked are 2 old saws and one that I bought used a few years old that was used good. 450 starts, runs and cuts fine so maybe gauge is off.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Cool. 50:1. Wouldn't start yesterday but I'm thinking older gas in it. p/c look good and spark is nice and bright blue. Compression is only 120 but I'll have to double check my gauge because the last 3 saws I've measured have been that. O-ring looks good. I'll check it on my 372 which was blowing 170 last time I checked it.
> 
> The last 3 saws checked are 2 old saws and one that I bought used a few years old that was used good. 450 starts, runs and cuts fine so maybe gauge is off.



Takes a few pulls to get one going after its set a while. Very long fuel line ! Goes through the handle .


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Get to take my dad around work today. Take a truck around the yard, set it up, let him fly. Should be a good day.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Get to take my dad around work today. Take a truck around the yard, set it up, let him fly. Should be a good day.



Enjoy time with your dad


----------



## farrell

Mornin whoreders!

Been a long fun filled weekend!

Had a good time with my girls

They go back this afternoon and I go to work

Found out the exwife is still being a :censored:

Time to make her life hell!


----------



## dancan

Someone say sumthin bout a cold dish ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Mornin whoreders!
> 
> Been a long fun filled weekend!
> 
> Had a good time with my girls
> 
> They go back this afternoon and I go to work
> 
> Found out the exwife is still being a :censored:
> 
> Time to make her life hell!



Send 2 dozen red roses to places of employment. 

All cash. 

One to her from Juan the Poolboy or whatever. 

Wait 3 weeks. 

Send the other one to her current bunkmuffin. 

Sign it with his name and 
"I love the way you make me sweat in the morning.....

Luv Bruce. 

His entire work place will know what is on the card before he does. 

Must be delivered to the front door of his workplace. 

The ex won't give him kwap.......

But the more he denies at work...... The worse it looks. 

And his coworkers can say all the PC things

"I think it's nice you found someone who cares"

"I think it's nice you are proud of your "alternate lifestyle"

It was one of my finest hours. 

Contract jerk kept giving out office girl Kwap. 

He said he knew who sent them. An ex boss. 

He calmed right down. Didn't leave his desk after that. 

It was good.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Send 2 dozen red roses to places of employment.
> 
> All cash.
> 
> One to her from Juan the Poolboy or whatever.
> 
> Wait 3 weeks.
> 
> Send the other one to her current bunkmuffin.
> 
> Sign it with his name and
> "I love the way you make me sweat in the morning.....
> 
> Luv Bruce.
> 
> His entire work place will know what is on the card before he does.
> 
> Must be delivered to the front door of his workplace.
> 
> The ex won't give him kwap.......
> 
> But the more he denies at work...... The worse it looks.
> 
> And his coworkers can say all the PC things
> 
> "I think it's nice you found someone who cares"
> 
> "I think it's nice you are proud of your "alternate lifestyle"
> 
> It was one of my finest hours.
> 
> Contract jerk kept giving out office girl Kwap.
> 
> He said he knew who sent them. An ex boss.
> 
> He calmed right down. Didn't leave his desk after that.
> 
> It was good.



Wonder how he came up with that ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Wonder how he came up with that ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## farrell

Makes me sad that they have to go back

Specially when they want to stay!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Makes me sad that they have to go back
> 
> Specially when they want to stay!!!



Yeah. It sucks doesn't it.


----------



## dancan

At least you know the kids are smart and know the better choice .


----------



## dancan

Hay slakerz !
I ran a tank through the trimmer and started the Bota just to hear it run , now I think I'll have a nice German beer and put that nice spendy chain on my Oh17 non flippy cap saw .


----------



## tbone75

Back from fridge shopping. Now sending the OL and her Dad to get it , he gets 10% off ! Vet discount ! Stihl gonna be 1100.00 for a soso one. I did get my ice maker ! LOL Just no in the door stuff this time. OL had to have stainless steel one , 200.00 more for that ! She never complains about saws , so she can have it. LOL
Stihl haven't got the hot water tank yet ? Dang Slug ! Another 400.00 fer that ! 
Then a new stove soon , 900.00 I seen for that , 400.00 for a dish washer !

This SUCKS ! That is a lot of saws I could have ! :msp_sad:

May have to have a big saw sale ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Sell , Sell , Sell ,,,,,,, Alot of ASers are watchin LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sell , Sell , Sell ,,,,,,, Alot of ASers are watchin LOL



Took me 2 years to find all these goodies ! :msp_unsure:


----------



## dancan

They don't care ......Voltures circling ....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

What is this I have in the shop?!










Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

300* for 15 minutes.....




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> What is this I have in the shop?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



I just use a propane torch or heat gun,heat it right around the bearing.

Got 2 toaster ovens too ! LOL A bigger one for powder coating stuff. Would like to find a apt size oven to use !

372 case half ?


----------



## dancan

That a turkey in the oven ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That a turkey in the oven ??



I like turkey !


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Back from fridge shopping. Now sending the OL and her Dad to get it , he gets 10% off ! Vet discount ! Stihl gonna be 1100.00 for a soso one. I did get my ice maker ! LOL Just no in the door stuff this time. OL had to have stainless steel one , 200.00 more for that ! She never complains about saws , so she can have it. LOL
> Stihl haven't got the hot water tank yet ? Dang Slug ! Another 400.00 fer that !
> Then a new stove soon , 900.00 I seen for that , 400.00 for a dish washer !
> 
> This SUCKS ! That is a lot of saws I could have ! :msp_sad:
> 
> May have to have a big saw sale ! LOL


We'll keep playin' the Lottery! If I hit you take the wife to Best Buy for a shopping spree, then it's off to Germany we go!!! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. It sucks doesn't it.



Sure does OL'Buddy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I just use a propane torch or heat gun,heat it right around the bearing.
> 
> Got 2 toaster ovens too ! LOL A bigger one for powder coating stuff. Would like to find a apt size oven to use !
> 
> 372 case half ?



Bingo. ..dang oven doesn't want to heat hot enough for the bearing to drop....fixing to go propane on it. 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> We'll keep playin' the Lottery! If I hit you take the wife to Best Buy for a shopping spree, then it's off to Germany we go!!! :msp_biggrin:



Sounds good to me ! LOL

Trouble is I keep forgetting to play the darn thing ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Bingo. ..dang oven doesn't want to heat hot enough for the bearing to drop....fixing to go propane on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Faster and easier for me ?


----------



## dancan

cheeves said:


> We'll keep playin' the Lottery! If I hit you take the wife to Best Buy for a shopping spree, then it's off to Germany we go!!! :msp_biggrin:



Make sure you take Ron .....


----------



## AU_K2500

I have a confession to make, I have stihlitis.......and I think I like it....


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> I have a confession to make, I have stihlitis.......and I think I like it....



Only thing......

Sucks to have Luke Skywalker for a son. What a geek. 

Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## dancan

cheeves said:


> We'll keep playin' the Lottery! If I hit you take the wife to Best Buy for a shopping spree, then it's off to Germany we go!!! :msp_biggrin:





AU_K2500 said:


> I have a confession to make, I have stihlitis.......and I think I like it....


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> I have a confession to make, I have stihlitis.......and I think I like it....


----------



## tbone75

New fridge is in the house ! Me and the OL dooed it ourselves !

Nice not having a deck on the front of the house yet ! Back the truck right up to the door,slide it in the door,stand it up ! 

Same way I got my gun safe in here by myself ! LOL 500lb empty bugger ! Had them lay it down in my truck,cut the box off and slid it right through the door. Stood it up and walked it into my bedroom.

House would look much better with a deck on the front,but I would never use it. Stihl gonna build one some time ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That should get everyone up !



Not everyone! Doug and I were up at 5 am, started cooking bacon on the 3 burner propane table top stove. Had 3 frying pans on the go, pound after pound of bacon going in and coming out just right. 3 hours later not everyone up yet and gone through 17 lbs of bacon. Bring out the full skein of Bolonga, kind with waxed cloth covering, slice er up and continue frying til 10 am. Some slackkkers still not up,..too bad for them.....LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> What is this I have in the shop?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



I like it!!


Sent on the fly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ah aint sleepin or slakin , already had muh bacon an heggs .



Made a run out to the bell buoy to watch the sun come up out of the ocean this mornin. After getting back to the island Doug and I started cooking bacon shortly after 5 , kept at it til 10 am. Cooked just a tad more than 20 lbs of bacon and a whole wrap of bologna.


----------



## BigDaddyR

New little baby Poulin started today. Yippee. Idle is erratic so will swap gas and see how it goes. Smoking so will have to lean it out a little bit. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

While standing on Grand Dessert beech I pointed to the wife where the island was and to where the bouy was , she didn't get how far out the bouy was LOL

CalTopo - Backcountry Mapping Evolved


----------



## roncoinc

Well i fixed something today anyway.
took most of the day,,now a little paint.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not everyone! Doug and I were up at 5 am, started cooking bacon on the 3 burner propane table top stove. Had 3 frying pans on the go, pound after pound of bacon going in and coming out just right. 3 hours later not everyone up yet and gone through 17 lbs of bacon. Bring out the full skein of Bolonga, kind with waxed cloth covering, slice er up and continue frying til 10 am. Some slackkkers still not up,..too bad for them.....LOL



That is some good bologna ! But not sure the bacon was done just right ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well i fixed something today anyway.
> took most of the day,,now a little paint.



Dan be wanting that ! LOL He can't keep up with that self propelled job ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Called it a day....felt good to play saw for a little while.








Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dan be wanting that ! LOL He can't keep up with that self propelled job ! LOL



No mower deck,,only a snowblower.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Called it a day....felt good to play saw for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Them good beans there,,for in a can ..


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Called it a day....felt good to play saw for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Like that can of turbo fuel ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No mower deck,,only a snowblower.



Dang shame ! Snow blower aint bad either.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Like that can of turbo fuel ! LOL



I had to go and look at the pic,,,then,,DUH !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dang shame ! Snow blower aint bad either.



Got tire chains for and and weight for the back i had to take off.
glad it was TWO pieces,,heavy to pick up


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I had to go and look at the pic,,,then,,DUH !!!!



Them is some very good beans ! Moms home made is better , but they do fine.



Slug gas ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got tire chains for and and weight for the back i had to take off.
> glad it was TWO pieces,,heavy to pick up



Need them for a blade, blower too I guess ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Need them for a blade, blower too I guess ?



Ol wants me to put a drink holder on it


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Like that can of turbo fuel ! LOL



If you make it south I'll make you a big pot. I do some in the crock pot that are pretty good. The can is just a starting point. 




Jimmy


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is some good bologna ! But not sure the bacon was done just right ? LOL



We never had one complaint....LOL
Maple Leaf bologna.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Got tire chains for and and weight for the back i had to take off.
> glad it was TWO pieces,,heavy to pick up



On my Gravely the motor is in rear....making it very tail heavy. I also run loaded tires and chains for snow duty. Makes it go like the ####ens. 




Jimmy


----------



## Cantdog

Got to play with the brandy new USC today......those Kazawaki carbs were rough......but a few minutes at 170 degrees cleaned it right up.....used the "General Cleaner" that came with it...2 tsp to 1.5 gal is what they suggested.....looked and smelled for all the world like blue powdered laundry soap.....worked good....few before and after pics...or I guess these are before and during pics...LOL!!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> On my Gravely the motor is in rear....making it very tail heavy. I also run loaded tires and chains for snow duty. Makes it go like the ####ens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



I'll probly never use it in snow.
after i put the plow on my new truck when you deliver it wont need to.

still got my old 93 chevy with a fisher on it.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Got to play with the brandy new USC today......those Kazawaki carbs were rough......but a few minutes at 170 degrees cleaned it right up.....used the "General Cleaner" that came with it...2 tsp to 1.5 gal is what they suggested.....looked and smelled for all the world like blue powdered laundry soap.....worked good....few before and after pics...or I guess these are before and during pics...LOL!!



Yup,,seen a couple like that and worse this week..
i use perkle power in mine,mix it for the job..


----------



## Cantdog

Here's the back end.....cleaned up real nice.....this rig works great...gonna be great on saw carbs.....plenty of room to suspend this pair of Keihin CVKs with both bowls off and the main e/tubes/jet and other small parts in a glass jar sitting in the basket.....I'm loving it...good tool....


Oh yeah and the 'Nadian that I've been working with swung by the shop this afternoon.......Ummmmmm.......they are chillin' in the shop fridge right now.....LOL!!!


Having trouble posting pics....try again in a few...


----------



## Cantdog

Try again...pics to go with previous post...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Here's the back end.....cleaned up real nice.....this rig works great...gonna be great on saw carbs.....plenty of room to suspend this pair of Keihin CVKs with both bowls off and the main e/tubes/jet and other small parts in a glass jar sitting in the basket.....I'm loving it...good tool....
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and the 'Nadian that I've been working with swung by the shop this afternoon.......Ummmmmm.......they are chillin' in the shop fridge right now.....LOL!!!
> 
> 
> Having trouble posting pics....try again in a few...



Put a shat kicking on a good many tall ones out on the island myself. I didn`t see Dan all the way across the harbor on his clam plunging jaunt but there was plenty o clams cooked, bugs boiled and scallops shucked also.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put a shat kicking on a good many tall ones out on the island myself. I didn`t see Dan all the way across the harbor on his clam plunging jaunt but there was plenty o clams cooked, bugs boiled and scallops shucked also.



Sounds like you a great time.....nice weekend ......did any thundershowers come your way??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> I'll probly never use it in snow.
> after i put the plow on my new truck when you deliver it wont need to.
> 
> still got my old 93 chevy with a fisher on it.



Well...your red truck needs the ac fixed! Its been dang hot riding it around lately with that red paint and black leather.




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Got the old flooring tore out from under the fridge. Ran into a small problem , the new fridge is higher than the old one ! Going to have to leave the snap in flooring out from under it so it fits !! Or raise the cabinets up ! Flooring is out ! LOL Just have to build it back in around the new fridge. Just hope I can make it look good ?


----------



## tbone75

OL wants to paint the hole for the new fridge before we put it in there. LOL Guess I gots to wait on her now. LOL 

Better go find that left over box of flooring ? Wonder where I put that ? LOL Slugs have very short memories !!


----------



## jimdad07

Started building the new and improved chicken coupe tonight, mostly out of my milled lumber. Going to mill cottonwood for siding, the framing is all white pine I had kicking around from my spring milling this year. Emma and Wyatt "helped" the whole time.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Started building the new and improved chicken coupe tonight, mostly out of my milled lumber. Going to mill cottonwood for siding, the framing is all white pine I had kicking around from my spring milling this year. Emma and Wyatt "helped" the whole time.



But I take it Emma was in charge.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sounds like you a great time.....nice weekend ......did any thundershowers come your way??



Weather was actually more than fine out there. Saturday was just comfortable, wind kicked up a bit just before sundown. We could hear thunder but could not see lightning, got dark real early as thick fog moved in. We all battened down the hatches and continued on with the party, set off the fireworks on the lee side of the island. Today the wind changed to offshore and the sea calmed down quickly, had 5-6 ground swell running but very little wave action, nice sun all day.There was three divers among the crew that made several forays collecting things for the cooks to boil and fry. Great time was had by all present.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Got to play with the brandy new USC today......those Kazawaki carbs were rough......but a few minutes at 170 degrees cleaned it right up.....used the "General Cleaner" that came with it...2 tsp to 1.5 gal is what they suggested.....looked and smelled for all the world like blue powdered laundry soap.....worked good....few before and after pics...or I guess these are before and during pics...LOL!!



Very nice cleanup Robin.


----------



## jimdad07

Yeah Rob, Emma was the boss on this one. They are pretty good helpers when it comes to pulling square on my little building projects. They are trained on holding the tape for corner to corner measurements.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Weather was actually more than fine out there. Saturday was just comfortable, wind kicked up a bit just before sundown. We could hear thunder but could not see lightning, got dark real early as thick fog moved in. We all battened down the hatches and continued on with the party, set off the fireworks on the lee side of the island. Today the wind changed to offshore and the sea calmed down quickly, had 5-6 ground swell running but very little wave action, nice sun all day.There was three divers among the crew that made several forays collecting things for the cooks to boil and fry. Great time was had by all present.



Your island parties sound like a great time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## jimdad07

Can't sleep, mind is racing tonight. Irritating me a little.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Can't sleep, mind is racing tonight. Irritating me a little.



I call it "Rat in a Coffee Can" syndrome. 

Mind won't shut down. 

Call


----------



## dancan

Lost the race ?


----------



## dancan

I guess I'll be vehwey vehwey quite and let sleeping dogs lie .


----------



## Cantdog

Morning all.....no work today!! Get the daughter off to work....gotta scrounge a couple tiny Kazawaki parts....then down the coast to the family marine store get a seacock, thruhull, positive flow bottom strainer, short junk of 1 1/2" hose, couple fittings and ss clamps to plumb up the raw water system on the boat. Also gotta pick up a three way ball valve and more fittings so I can build a wash down pump using the water pump in the drive unit....it has to remain pumping to cool the upper drive gearbox.....Mercruiser say to block off the line at the transom mount and cut the hose outside, underwater between the transom mount and the drive unit and let the water exit there.........Well if I do that there is no way I'll know if the drive pump is still pumping.....it could fail and I wouldn't know until I toasted a $1,000 gear box, which I 'm sure would happen somewhere off shore on a long run......Not happening.... so what I came up with is a diverter valve with a thru hull fitting in the transom that I can see the discharge to be sure it pumping overboard and when the valve is switched it goes to an 8-10' piece of 3/4" hose to serve as a washdown unit.....win-win other than the slight cost involved....and still allows me to keep track of the pump...busy day for no "Work"!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I guess I'll be vehwey vehwey quite and let sleeping dogs lie .



Woof!!!!! Not quiet enough.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning. Looks like another warm week here but it is July!






Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy,,dont need the air cond,,i can open windows.
jut to tow boat and plow..
So dont go mistreating it !! 
or put to many miles on it !!


----------



## roncoinc

Summers over,,only hi of 80 deg today .


----------



## roncoinc

The reason Dan becomes lost in thought is because it is not familiar territory to him...


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. I hope to have some time on here later today.
Yesterday I got a really good haul of electronic stuff. Two oscilloscopes. A two chanel techtronics, and another two chanel I dont recall seeing before. So far I have tested the techtronics and it worked perfect.

I also got a whole bunch of components such as several hundred resistors and over 100 condensors. Also got a bunch of switches and other assorted stuff. (ham antenna mounts, a couple cb radios, ect)

Now for my plan today. I sheared the key on the hooskie mower the other day, and Im fixing that today. I also have some desoldering and wiring work to do. Finally, I hope to finish the 020av off.
Should be a good day. Not much time for slugs though.... I will be slacking.

I also hate that hooskie mower... The most guttless rear drive system ever.... The old deere we had would almost rip your arms off when you engaged it in high gear... The hooskie cant even pull its self..


----------



## tbone75

Slug can't move to good , little worse than I have been. LOL Didn't take them muscle relaxers last night. Want to see if I get off my azz ?


----------



## roncoinc

John,,you got hotmail


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,you got hotmail



I will go see !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,you got hotmail



Tried to reply , gave up. LOL

Sounds GREAT !!

Thanks !!


----------



## tbone75

Got everything ready to put the new fridge in. Just got to get it into its hole. Getting the old one to the basement may be a little trouble ? Going to find some help fer that. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I also have another older one in the basement that gets scrapped. Stihl works , but not in very good shape. Don't think I need 3 of them. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I will get to the PO after 1pm , they close from 11am to 1pm for lunch ? Must be nice to have a 2 hr lunch !


----------



## AU_K2500

playing catch up at work this week after my 3 days of BUR drinking! gonna be a rough week

had a great weekend with the parents. 

Hope all is well in AS land. 

Put my greasy mitts on the 084 over the weekend. Hol-e!


----------



## tbone75

Its raining so hard right now it aint funny ! WOW ! Driveway looks like a river coming down it !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Its raining so hard right now it aint funny ! WOW ! Driveway looks like a river coming down it !



Some of it is almost on top of us!!

Meeeen.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Some of it is almost on top of us!!
> 
> Meeeen.



Stihl raining here !


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> playing catch up at work this week after my 3 days of BUR drinking! gonna be a rough week
> 
> had a great weekend with the parents.
> 
> Hope all is well in AS land.
> 
> Put my greasy mitts on the 084 over the weekend. Hol-e!



They make packaged sanitary hand wipes that will help with that..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> They make packaged sanitary hand wipes that will help with that..



Will is wash stihlitis off ?


----------



## tbone75

The PO trip is gonna have to wait a bit ! Poring down again !


----------



## farrell

Afternoon fellas!

In and out of conscienceness currently

Woke up at three this mornin in horrible abdominal pain and vomiting 

Decided to go to ER at five am

Doc said appendicitis.............cat scan to confirm............then off to surgery

In my room chewing ice and gettin good drugs 

Go home tomorrow off work for two weeks

A lil sore currently

Made the wife go get herself something to eat


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Afternoon fellas!
> 
> In and out of conscienceness currently
> 
> Woke up at three this mornin in horrible abdominal pain and vomiting
> 
> Decided to go to ER at five am
> 
> Doc said appendicitis.............cat scan to confirm............then off to surgery
> 
> In my room chewing ice and gettin good drugs
> 
> Go home tomorrow off work for two weeks
> 
> A lil sore currently
> 
> Made the wife go get herself something to eat



Dang Adam !! Not good at all !!
Sure hope your feeling better soon !!
Do exactly what they tell you to do !!
Not something to fool with !!


----------



## tbone75

Guessing they already took it out ?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Afternoon fellas!
> 
> In and out of conscienceness currently
> 
> Woke up at three this mornin in horrible abdominal pain and vomiting
> 
> Decided to go to ER at five am
> 
> Doc said appendicitis.............cat scan to confirm............then off to surgery
> 
> In my room chewing ice and gettin good drugs
> 
> Go home tomorrow off work for two weeks
> 
> A lil sore currently
> 
> Made the wife go get herself something to eat





STIHLITOSIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THATS WHAT IT IS !!

TOLD you not to touch them nasty things Adam !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> STIHLITOSIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THATS WHAT IT IS !!
> 
> TOLD you not to touch them nasty things Adam !!!



Go help someone wash their truck......

Hey Ron!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Jimmy,,dont need the air cond,,i can open windows.
> jut to tow boat and plow..
> So dont go mistreating it !!
> or put to many miles on it !!



Don't worry. Only 2,000 miles last year. Hardly keep the battery charged on it!



roncoinc said:


> They make packaged sanitary hand wipes that will help with that..




I need a case of those for when I must touch a squeal at work!


Adam you best take it easy. Hope you get to feeling better soon .



Jimmy


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Guessing they already took it out ?



Went into surgery tween 7-8 this mornin


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Went into surgery tween 7-8 this mornin



OK , the worst is over !

Now take it very easy !!


----------



## cheeves

farrell said:


> Went into surgery tween 7-8 this mornin



Get to feeling better soon!!! Glad you got to ER when you did!!! Brother waited too long and is no longer with us!!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Get to feeling better soon!!! Glad you got to ER when you did!!! Brother waited too long and is no longer with us!!



Sorry to hear that Bobby. A good friend of mines Brother , same thing.


----------



## tbone75

The rain finally stopped for a bit ?

Stihl messing with the old fridge, Mom and the OL are cleaning it up now. New one is in and full ! LOL

Now its so wet I can't get the old one down around to the basement. Not even trying to take it down the stairs !


----------



## tbone75

Guy just called wanting me to change a head on a brand new Stihl RS90 whacker. LOL He can't get it off ? Had to look it up to see how it comes off ? Poke a small screwdriver in a hole and twist it off , to the right.
Got to ask what he paid for that sucker ? OUCH ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> The rain finally stopped for a bit ?
> 
> Stihl messing with the old fridge, Mom and the OL are cleaning it up now. New one is in and full ! LOL
> 
> Now its so wet I can't get the old one down around to the basement. Not even trying to take it down the stairs !




Rained like the devil here for a while. 

Not enough to cool. ;(


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Afternoon fellas!
> 
> In and out of conscienceness currently
> 
> Woke up at three this mornin in horrible abdominal pain and vomiting
> 
> Decided to go to ER at five am
> 
> Doc said appendicitis.............cat scan to confirm............then off to surgery
> 
> In my room chewing ice and gettin good drugs
> 
> Go home tomorrow off work for two weeks
> 
> A lil sore currently
> 
> Made the wife go get herself something to eat



See what happens when you try to get them Pullons started , bad shyte happens that's what !!!!!

Now you can show the kids a gunfight wound LOL


----------



## dancan

Ron , I thot of sumthin , then I realised I couldn't throw it that far so I forgot about it ......
John gots hot mail , is that like a flaming brown bag left at his door .......


----------



## dancan

Hey Adam , funny how life times events , at least your daughters didn't have to deal with the event .
Heal up fast cause don't think for a minute anyone here will cut you any slack LOL


----------



## farrell

Dinner time!

Chicken broth, jello, apple juice, ginger ale..............yum!


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Hey Adam , funny how life times events , at least your daughters didn't have to deal with the event .
> Heal up fast cause don't think for a minute anyone here will cut you any slack LOL



I was happy they weren't here when daddy got sick!


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Dinner time!
> 
> Chicken broth, jello, apple juice, ginger ale..............yum!



I got's the whiskey forin the ale


----------



## dancan

You can have the rest , up here the stuff I was gettin when I was in was sodium free , about as tasteful as cardboard .


----------



## dancan

Well , Ron might cut you some slack bein a Husquee coveter and all ......
Hmmmmm , must be the poison from that bad body part affecting the brain .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Well , Ron might cut you some slack bein a Husquee coveter and all ......
> Hmmmmm , must be the poison from that bad body part affecting the brain .



That bad boy part IS the brain !!! LOL !!!!!!!! 

hi Dan..


----------



## dancan

Hey Ron ! 
Your close to PA , you should bring Adam a care package , all them Stihls that you got under the shop , I know that'll cheer him up !


----------



## dancan

John must be busy portin the old fridge so it don't flood his basement , funny how he didn't seem to care when it was upstairs .........


----------



## Cantdog

Hard way to get some time off, Adam......glad you caught it in time!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John must be busy portin the old fridge so it don't flood his basement , funny how he didn't seem to care when it was upstairs .........



Not yet ! Stihl upstairs !
Got all but one piece of flooring back down,just need a small piece for the front under the edge of the fridge. Couple more nails in the base board and done.


Worked on that doofs new Steel whacker. 300.00 ! Rearrange the head to take bigger string. May work ? LOL Said he asked for one , but they didn't have any ?
He tried it out here before he left. LOL Didn't seem to have any more power than my cheapy ?


----------



## dancan

Jeebus ! Robin sendin his rain up here tryin to ruin Jerry's island vacation but it fell short LOL

Tornado confirmed in New Brunswick - New Brunswick - CBC News


----------



## tbone75

Got a little something in the mail today addressed to Slug King ! LOL Mom seen it , had to splane the Slug to her ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Those FS90's supposed to work good , biggest in trimmers I've got is an old FS86 and a KM55 , after you run the FS550 or the 265rx all other whackers are well ..... just whackers LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Jeebus ! Robin sendin his rain up here tryin to ruin Jerry's island vacation but it fell short LOL
> 
> Tornado confirmed in New Brunswick - New Brunswick - CBC News



Not good !!


We got 2-1/2" of rain so far today ! Most of it in 30 mins. , made one big mess out of my driveway ! 

They say we may get more and worse tomorrow ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Those FS90's supposed to work good , biggest in trimmers I've got is an old FS86 and a KM55 , after you run the FS550 or the 265rx all other whackers are well ..... just whackers LOL



It didn't like that big string ? Kinda wimpy !


----------



## tbone75

I got a FS75 brush saw or something like that ? Guy wants me to rebuild it. Just need some 33mm rings now. Haven't looked for them yet ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Jeebus ! Robin sendin his rain up here tryin to ruin Jerry's island vacation but it fell short LOL
> 
> Tornado confirmed in New Brunswick - New Brunswick - CBC News



Nadian Naders,,,,,,,,,what next ???


----------



## dancan

I'll check my string at the shop but I think it's 0.95 yellow Stihl string , runs fine on the KM55 which is no powerhouse .
The FS550 will run a 4 string head , no guard and about a foot and a half of string LOL


----------



## dancan

John , that FS75 is about the same as my KM55 and the FS90 is a couple of cc's bigger , sumthin's not right if it's guttless .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll check my string at the shop but I think it's 0.95 yellow Stihl string , runs fine on the KM55 which is no powerhouse .
> The FS550 will run a 4 string head , no guard and about a foot and a half of string LOL



This stuff is square , little under 1/4" ! To dang big I think ? One of them heads you just poke 2 pieces into. His old Eeko would run it just fine. Its the one I have been beating my against the wall about ! LOL Stihl ! Will only run if I prime it,runs great after that ? He gave it to me,said its to old to fix ? Good fer me if I can get it running ? Big one !


The doof weed eats out in his woods ? No idea why he does that ? LOL Retired teacher . Him and his wife do it all the time. She has a Steel whacker too , hes not allowed to use it ! LOL


----------



## dancan

The manual sez 34mm ring .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , that FS75 is about the same as my KM55 and the FS90 is a couple of cc's bigger , sumthin's not right if it's guttless .



The new FS90 seems gutless with that big string . Gonna be hard on it I bet ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The manual sez 34mm ring .



Media cat says 33mm for what ever it is ? May have to go look again ? Slug brain !! LOL


----------



## dancan

The Eecoo a 35cc unit ????
I would expect close to the same power from anybody's similar cc unit unless there is anuther variable .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Those FS90's supposed to work good , biggest in trimmers I've got is an old FS86 and a KM55 , after you run the FS550 or the 265rx all other whackers are well ..... just whackers LOL



I ran a FS80 couple days ago,,not impresed..
tho no Squeel product ever has .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The Eecoo a 35cc unit ????
> I would expect close to the same power from anybody's similar cc unit unless there is anuther variable .



Least that big ? Don't member the model right now , or how big the piston is ? Had it all apart and resealed it.


----------



## dancan

Well , this tekilla on ice aint half bad and I aint lookin to go for a drive like or stupid stuff that Captn' fellow wants to do LOL
I gots a dremmel , anyone want to give me a cylinder to port , preferably a Hooskie jobbie or two


----------



## dancan

The FS80 is only 25cc , I wouldn't expect to be bedazzled .......


----------



## dancan

Husquee te killa port job LOL
I'll throw in a wo jo muffler job as a bonus Bahahahahahahahahahahahaha Ha !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> The FS80 is only 25cc , I wouldn't expect to be bedazzled .......



25 CC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but it is so big and HEAVY !!! to be so underpowered !!

oh,,sorry,,forgot,,,stihl...

typical...


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Husquee te killa port job LOL
> I'll throw in a wo jo muffler job as a bonus Bahahahahahahahahahahahaha Ha !



TA - kill - ya !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 25 CC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> but it is so big and HEAVY !!! to be so underpowered !!
> 
> oh,,sorry,,forgot,,,stihl...
> 
> typical...



No wonder my cheapy does better ! Its 29cc ! :msp_w00t:

And 10 lbs lighter !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> TA - kill - ya !



Good stuff !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No wonder my cheapy does better ! Its 29cc ! :msp_w00t:
> 
> And 10 lbs lighter !



As a salesman friend once told me,,when it comes to a customer it's all " perception " ,, if it's bigger,,or weighs more,,or comes in a bigger box,,or cost more,,,it MUST be better !! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

I'm disappointed , nobody wants a free port job 
I bet if Mastermind was te offer ........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> As a salesman friend once told me,,when it comes to a customer it's all " perception " ,, if it's bigger,,or weighs more,,or comes in a bigger box,,or cost more,,,it MUST be better !! LOL !!



Really does have a lot to do with it ! 

That FS90 didn't even have a harness with it ? I would hate to use that sucker more than a few mins !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm disappointed , nobody wants a free port job
> I bet if Mastermind was te offer ........



OK ,I will send ya a mini-mac to port ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

One condition Dan , ya gots to drink half the bottle first ! Before you tear into it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

FS 75 is 34 mm, a heavy but durable whacker.


----------



## dancan

A big unit that runs all day with a harness is less work than a small unit handheld .



Jus sayin .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> FS 75 is 34 mm, a heavy but durable whacker.



Guess I better go see WTF it is ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> A big unit that runs all day with a harness is less work than a small unit handheld .
> 
> 
> 
> Jus sayin .



Yep , I gots a Husky & a Poolin with harnesses for them. R25 I think ? Poolin ??? 31cc I think it says ?


----------



## dancan

Young Adam must be on the kotten kandy tonight LOL


I sed Husquee for the free port job , I dug out the router


----------



## tbone75

Its a FS76

Maybe I miss read Media Scat ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its a FS76
> 
> Maybe I miss read Media Scat ?



Yep,...FS 76 is 33 mm.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...FS 76 is 33 mm.



Yep , just went and looked again. LOL

Wonder if a FS75 P&C would fit on it ?


----------



## Scooterbum

opcorn::Eye::Eye:opcorn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> opcorn::Eye::Eye:opcorn:



Where ya been, Scoot??


----------



## Scooterbum

Long story. Just hoping I'm on the upstroke now...........haven't been a real good person to be around lately.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Long story. Just hoping I'm on the upstroke now...........haven't been a real good person to be around lately.



Sure hope your doing way better now ! Real good to see you on here !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...FS 76 is 33 mm.



Just need to find some rings or new piston & rings ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> opcorn::Eye::Eye:opcorn:



Nice to see ya visit. 

How you are doing better lad.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Husquee te killa port job LOL
> I'll throw in a wo jo muffler job as a bonus Bahahahahahahahahahahahaha Ha !



I'll send ya one....75cc husky cylinder. 




Jimmy


----------



## Scooterbum

I glad to see your ol' slackin' slug butt is still here.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:

Just been a rough ass road for awhile.

I don't mind gettin' knocked down once in awhile but when life comes back and drop kicks your ass a few more times just ta' make sure it gets to ya'.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just need to find some rings or new piston & rings ?



Seems to be an odd size. Have you tried ,Stihl?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I glad to see your ol' slackin' slug butt is still here.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
> 
> Just been a rough ass road for awhile.
> 
> I don't mind gettin' knocked down once in awhile but when life comes back and drop kicks your ass a few more times just ta' make sure it gets to ya'.



Knew you had to be feeling real bad not to be on here this long !

Almost called ya , but if yer anything like me. Don't care to talk period when I feel bad. LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

I was gonna try and go back to where I left off here, but there's just way too many threads.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seems to be an odd size. Have you tried ,Stihl?



Not yet , only 2 dealers around here I know of. One is a huge joke,the other don't stock anything !


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I was gonna try and go back to where I left off here, but there's just way too many threads.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.



Sluggish as ever ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not yet , only 2 dealers around here I know of. One is a huge joke,the other don't stock anything !



No dealer wants to stock parts, they just have them sent over from a central wharehouse. My guy gets them for me usually next day, no charge to me for shipping.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> I was gonna try and go back to where I left off here, but there's just way too many threads.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.



We all missed you and had asked more than once if anyone on here had heard from you.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No dealer wants to stock parts, they just have them sent over from a central wharehouse. My guy gets them for me usually next day, no charge to me for shipping.



I will give the one a call and see what they say tomorrow ?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I was gonna try and go back to where I left off here, but there's just way too many threads.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.



Dang gabby azz SLUG ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> We all missed you and had asked more than once if anyone on here had heard from you.



I tried following with my "Dumb Phone" but my digits are to big for this thing, so I gave up.

Does a man real good to know he always has friends here. Thanks !


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Afternoon fellas!
> 
> In and out of conscienceness currently
> 
> Woke up at three this mornin in horrible abdominal pain and vomiting
> 
> Decided to go to ER at five am
> 
> Doc said appendicitis.............cat scan to confirm............then off to surgery
> 
> In my room chewing ice and gettin good drugs
> 
> Go home tomorrow off work for two weeks
> 
> A lil sore currently
> 
> Made the wife go get herself something to eat



That sucks. Sorry to hear it. A roommate went through the same thing. Maybe she'll get you a get well saw.

Good luck with the surgery and hope you heal quick.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I tried following with my "Dumb Phone" but my digits are to big for this thing, so I gave up.
> 
> Does a man real good to know he always has friends here. Thanks !



I just got me a poker thingy to use on my phone. haven't tried it much yet,seems like it may help ?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I tried following with my "Dumb Phone" but my digits are to big for this thing, so I gave up.
> 
> Does a man real good to know he always has friends here. Thanks !



To bad Ron & Dan aint here to pick on ya ! LOL

They go to bed together now. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I just got me a poker thingy to use on my phone. haven't tried it much yet,seems like it may help ?



I always have a lead pencil with a soft pink eraser on the dumb end that I use as a poker for all that stuff with lil buttons.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> I tried following with my "Dumb Phone" but my digits are to big for this thing, so I gave up.
> 
> Does a man real good to know he always has friends here. Thanks !



Some of the guys on here have your phone number, thought they might give you a call fer us others.....:msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I always have a lead pencil with a soft pink eraser on the dumb end that I use as a poker for all that stuff with lil buttons.



Bout all this is. LOL Gave a buck something fer it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some of the guys on here have your phone number, thought they might give you a call fer us others.....:msp_unsure:



I just telled ya why ! :msp_unsure:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I just telled ya why ! :msp_unsure:



Yeah ,but!!


----------



## tbone75

Just thought of a name fer Rick !!





Spidyman !!





He like them spiders so well ! 



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah ,but!!



Yep , shoulda anyway !


----------



## tbone75

Flap Jack musta went to bed with Ron & Dan fer a threesome ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bout all this is. LOL Gave a buck something fer it. LOL



I can hardly type on a regular keyboard, fingers always hitting more than one key at a time.


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> I'm disappointed , nobody wants a free port job
> I bet if Mastermind was te offer ........



I been telling my wife I would love a free bl..........oops, wrong website.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not many chatters around tonight, going to be another early one for me also.


----------



## BigDaddyR

If you're talking about me I squished a few of them bastards tonight. They are now good spiders

Good to see ya Scoot! Hope you're on the uptick too!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can hardly type on a regular keyboard, fingers always hitting more than one key at a time.



Well DUH !

Whatcha spect when ya gots clubs fer hands ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Flap Jack musta went to bed with Ron & Dan fer a threesome ! :msp_scared:



That is one nasty mental picture. Makes you wonder if they have maple syrup for their Flap Jack?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> If you're talking about me I squished a few of them bastards tonight. They are now good spiders
> 
> Good to see ya Scoot! Hope you're on the uptick too!



Spidyman strikes again ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That is one nasty mental picture. Makes you wonder if they have maple syrup for their Flap Jack?



Yucccck!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That is one nasty mental picture. Makes you wonder if they have maple syrup for their Flap Jack?



Ron is always talkin bout how he likes maple syrpul !


Maybe you let the cat out of the bag ?


:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

I may be at the top of that list again tomorrow ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Since it's slow I'll pick ya brain. 

Craftsman is still acting funny. Starts and idles great with no problem. Will go to high throttle now but for only a second or two then bogs out. Pressure tested the carb where the fuel line goes on and it held 10 psi steady for over a minute or two no problem. 

Vacuum tested the fuel tank and it did bleed down over about 45 seconds but the primer bulb sounded like a tea kettle whistling. Any thoughts on this. I'm going to check IPL to make sure I didn't connect the primer bulb wrong. 

Tank vent?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yucccck!!



That's what I thought. I may need a good case of amnesia to forget about what this thread has come to. 


I bet Dan is the pivot man.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Ron is always talkin bout how he likes maple syrpul !
> 
> 
> Maybe you let the cat out of the bag ?
> 
> 
> :msp_scared:



Syrup and slide, not slip and slide.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Since it's slow I'll pick ya brain.
> 
> Craftsman is still acting funny. Starts and idles great with no problem. Will go to high throttle now but for only a second or two then bogs out. Pressure tested the carb where the fuel line goes on and it held 10 psi steady for over a minute or two no problem.
> 
> Vacuum tested the fuel tank and it did bleed down over about 45 seconds but the primer bulb sounded like a tea kettle whistling. Any thoughts on this. I'm going to check IPL to make sure I didn't connect the primer bulb wrong.
> 
> Tank vent?



Sounds like its running out of fuel ? Primer bulb have a small crack in it ?


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> Since it's slow I'll pick ya brain.
> 
> Craftsman is still acting funny. Starts and idles great with no problem. Will go to high throttle now but for only a second or two then bogs out. Pressure tested the carb where the fuel line goes on and it held 10 psi steady for over a minute or two no problem.
> 
> Vacuum tested the fuel tank and it did bleed down over about 45 seconds but the primer bulb sounded like a tea kettle whistling. Any thoughts on this. I'm going to check IPL to make sure I didn't connect the primer bulb wrong.
> 
> Tank vent?



That primer bulb might be sucking a little air. Check out the walbro website, they have great info on these carbs. You should be able to tell from there if you have it together right. Nowadays I get rid of the primer bulbs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Since it's slow I'll pick ya brain.
> 
> Craftsman is still acting funny. Starts and idles great with no problem. Will go to high throttle now but for only a second or two then bogs out. Pressure tested the carb where the fuel line goes on and it held 10 psi steady for over a minute or two no problem.
> 
> Vacuum tested the fuel tank and it did bleed down over about 45 seconds but the primer bulb sounded like a tea kettle whistling. Any thoughts on this. I'm going to check IPL to make sure I didn't connect the primer bulb wrong.
> 
> Tank vent?



It takes 10 mins running or more to airlock a saws fuel tank. The likely culprit is the fuel lines, pickup filter or the carb its self. Will add that the primer bulb is part and parcel along with the fuel lines and all fittings, they have to be absolutely air tight.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That's what I thought. I may need a good case of amnesia to forget about what this thread has come to.
> 
> 
> I bet Dan is the pivot man.



Yous guys is just sick ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

The lines have to fit absolutely tight on all the fittings, its much easier for air to leak into the lines than it is for the fuel to be lifted to the carb.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like its running out of fuel ? Primer bulb have a small crack in it ?



Doesn't appear to but I'll have to double check it. Would that affect the operation at high throttle though? I agree it's not getting enough fuel but is it a vacuum problem in the tank? I don't think it has a vented fuel cap so may try to pull the tank vent and clean it and see if that helps any.


----------



## BigDaddyR

I will say that I do see air bubbles in the line when I prime it. I'll work on figuring out where that may be coming from. It may be the carb. I rebuilt it and probably didn't fix the problem or made a problem. LOL I guess that's why they call it experience.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Doesn't appear to but I'll have to double check it. Would that affect the operation at high throttle though? I agree it's not getting enough fuel but is it a vacuum problem in the tank? I don't think it has a vented fuel cap so may try to pull the tank vent and clean it and see if that helps any.



Not real likely. Could be the carb needle is set to low ? Or sucking air into a line some where ?


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> Doesn't appear to but I'll have to double check it. Would that affect the operation at high throttle though? I agree it's not getting enough fuel but is it a vacuum problem in the tank? I don't think it has a vented fuel cap so may try to pull the tank vent and clean it and see if that helps any.



Sure would. Try bypassing the bulb if you can, it'll make it a little tougher to start up but it may take care of your issue. Like Jerry said, tank vent issues usually take a bit longer to show up.


----------



## tbone75

Time to go wash the slime off , OL won't let me in bed till I do ? Whats so bad about Slug Slime ? :msp_unsure:

Good thing it grows right back ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> Sure would. Try bypassing the bulb if you can, it'll make it a little tougher to start up but it may take care of your issue. Like Jerry said, tank vent issues usually take a bit longer to show up.





pioneerguy600 said:


> It takes 10 mins running or more to airlock a saws fuel tank. The likely culprit is the fuel lines, pickup filter or the carb its self. Will add that the primer bulb is part and parcel along with the fuel lines and all fittings, they have to be absolutely air tight.



Okay, I didn't know it would take this long for a vacuum issue to show up or air lock. I haven't let the saw run that long at idle to see if it would have that issue but starts and idles great. 

I will eliminate the bulb and see how it does. I replaced the fuel line but not the ones going to and from primer bulb. This saw starts very easily so if I have to pull a few more times to test it no big deal. 

Fuel line from tank to carb is new, fuel filter is new. Most likely then it's the lines, bulb, or the carb and I need to pull the plugs-clean-replace.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nite Jerry.

Thanks for the help guys. I'll look at it some more tomorrow with these suggestions and try to work it out. Really, really, really want to get this thing gone. But, if I figure it out it'll be a lesson I won't forget anytime soon.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yous guys is just sick ! :msp_rolleyes:



Alternate life style.......

Ewwwww!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey Rob!

Raining down this way now. You getting hit too?


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> Raining down this way now. You getting hit too?



Yeah. For a while. 

Hopin the power goes out.;-))


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. For a while.
> 
> Hopin the power goes out.;-))



I hear ya there. Power goes out at work for me just delays the inevitable.

Know if anyone in our area looking to sell or have an extra air compressor they might be willing to sell. Looking for something that will put out about 10 SCFM and about a 60 Gallon tank? Step son took his with him and with the wife and I both needing air it's time for a compressor.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

One Slug deslimed ! :msp_sad:


Now I got wait till it grows back again tomorrow. :msp_sad:


Least I can get in the bed now !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> One Slug deslimed ! :msp_sad:
> 
> 
> Now I got wait till it grows back again tomorrow. :msp_sad:
> 
> 
> Least I can get in the bed now !



Time for the snail trail:msp_biggrin: Hope you sleep well compadre.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Time for the snail trail:msp_biggrin: Hope you sleep well compadre.



Thanks ! Hope you do too !


----------



## Scooterbum

BigDaddyR said:


> Nite Jerry.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys. I'll look at it some more tomorrow with these suggestions and try to work it out. Really, really, really want to get this thing gone. But, if I figure it out it'll be a lesson I won't forget anytime soon.



Went through this with one of them J'Red 70E thingies awhile back. Pulled the welch plug and cleaned it out there and ran good after that. It idled and and reved great, till you put it under a load. Now when I do any more carbs that'll always be done.
Most of the time I just looked at the little silver cap and said Ehh............live and learn.


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> I hear ya there. Power goes out at work for me just delays the inevitable.
> 
> Know if anyone in our area looking to sell or have an extra air compressor they might be willing to sell. Looking for something that will put out about 10 SCFM and about a 60 Gallon tank? Step son took his with him and with the wife and I both needing air it's time for a compressor.




I'll ask around.....


----------



## Scooterbum

Time....night all.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Went through this with one of them J'Red 70E thingies awhile back. Pulled the welch plug and cleaned it out there and ran good after that. It idled and and reved great, till you put it under a load. Now when I do any more carbs that'll always be done.
> Most of the time I just looked at the little silver cap and said Ehh............live and learn.



Sounds like a winner to me. Seems like the same problem that I had with the Poulan I redid for my step son and I just bought a carb on that one and put it on and tuned it. Pull the plug it is then.


----------



## IEL

No time today. Night guys. I should be on most of tomorrow, I hope.... LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Overtime. Night guys


----------



## dancan

Well , sure looks like I gots to try out some new pins on the pin testers .........


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Well , sure looks like I gots to try out some new pins on the pin testers .........




Therapy is a waste of money on this boy......


----------



## dancan

I hope you're refering bout them 2 uthers needin the terrapy .

Hey Jimmy ! Don't forget to send the piston , a carb , front handle and chainbrake cover so I can test the port job on my junker 2165 LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Flap Jack musta went to bed with Ron & Dan fer a threesome ! :msp_scared:





jimdad07 said:


> That is one nasty mental picture. Makes you wonder if they have maple syrup for their Flap Jack?





tbone75 said:


> Ron is always talkin bout how he likes maple syrpul !
> 
> 
> Maybe you let the cat out of the bag ?
> 
> 
> :msp_scared:





jimdad07 said:


> That's what I thought. I may need a good case of amnesia to forget about what this thread has come to.
> 
> 
> I bet Dan is the pivot man.





BigDaddyR said:


> Syrup and slide, not slip and slide.





tbone75 said:


> Yous guys is just sick ! :msp_rolleyes:



You all are a bunch of sick peoples! Spend an evening trying to build a saw and instantly you get thrown into the Husky Hater sandwich! 

See why you can't go missing Scoot! 





dancan said:


> I hope you're refering bout them 2 uthers needin the terrapy .
> 
> Hey Jimmy ! Don't forget to send the piston , a carb , front handle and chainbrake cover so I can test the port job on my junker 2165 LOL



Um.....why don't you send that junker 2165 this way....I do have a 372 on the bench right now....




Jimmy


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmmm........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , sure looks like I gots to try out some new pins on the pin testers .........



EeDee is at it again !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You all are a bunch of sick peoples! Spend and evening trying to build a saw and instantly you get thrown into the Husky Hater sandwich!
> 
> See why you can't go missing Scoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um.....why don't you send that junker 2165 this way....I do have a 372 on the bench right now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Can't leave us alone fer a sec. :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmmm........



Got a little crazy in here last night ! Must have been bored ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Got a little crazy in here last night ! Must have been bored ? :msp_rolleyes:




It would seem as though....raining here this morning....dreary.....foggy....but we need the moisture...start fiberglassing on the boat today...joy...but it has to be done....soon......

Been over reading in Randy's "Frustrated" thread...........what a hard chance??.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> It would seem as though....raining here this morning....dreary.....foggy....but we need the moisture...start fiberglassing on the boat today...joy...but it has to be done....soon......
> 
> Been over reading in Randy's "Frustrated" thread...........what a hard chance??.....



More T-Storms here today , could be nasty they say ?

Not sure what will happen with that saw ? Something isn't right with that ? He may get half of it ? He should really just get the saw back .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> More T-Storms here today , could be nasty they say ?
> 
> Not sure what will happen with that saw ? Something isn't right with that ? He may get half of it ? He should really just get the saw back .




Yeah I agree......but if it's the way Jonny says......then ..they both be right......seems to me like the PO didn't do due diligence...I mean Randy's phone number was right on the saw.....seems like a logical place to start for the PO....phone call pretty darn easy.....like I said "A Hard Chance"......


----------



## tbone75

Hope it has time to dry up a little so I can get this fridge to the basement. The OL wants to keep the old one down there now and this one ! She wants more freezer and fridge space. So it seems we will have 3 of them suckers now ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I agree......but if it's the way Jonny says......then ..they both be right......seems to me like the PO didn't do due diligence...I mean Randy's phone number was right on the saw.....seems like a logical place to start for the PO....phone call pretty darn easy.....like I said "A Hard Chance"......



If the guy bought it that way it is his. Be better if the guy would just show a bill of sale where he bought it. He didn't offer to do that.

The PO is the real problem. I have lost 4 saws to them in 2 years ! Got paid for one.


----------



## tbone75

The last saw lost was coming to me.A nice 044 I bought,got so far and didn't move again? Been a couple months now,stihl no word about it.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> If the guy bought it that way it is his. Be better if the guy would just show a bill of sale where he bought it. He didn't offer to do that.
> 
> The PO is the real problem. I have lost 4 saws to them in 2 years ! Got paid for one.



I must be one of the few lucky ones.......have not lost any packages to the PO...incoming or outgoing.......and a lot have come...not so many gone....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I must be one of the few lucky ones.......have not lost any packages to the PO...incoming or outgoing.......and a lot have come...not so many gone....LOL!!!



You are very lucky ! LOL I buy sell and trade to many ! LOL

How they are packed up has a lot to do with it. The last one I sent out that was lost somehow got through the end of the box ? Really got to me,I know how to pack them right ! I had pix of the box with the end tore open, just can't see how it could have been tore like that ? Rest of the box was in fine shape ?


----------



## tbone75

Finally got paid for that one,had to file an appeal to get it ! Took a long time to get it ! Serious PITA !!


----------



## tbone75

Its a pain for me , but I use F-X to ship saws now. Small stuff I stihl use the PO . Way cheaper on small stuff,saws about the same price. Just that 40 mile drive to send them sucks. LOL May try having them pick them up ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You are very lucky ! LOL I buy sell and trade to many ! LOL
> 
> How they are packed up has a lot to do with it. The last one I sent out that was lost somehow got through the end of the box ? Really got to me,I know how to pack them right ! I had pix of the box with the end tore open, just can't see how it could have been tore like that ? Rest of the box was in fine shape ?



I've received some that were in real bad shape....boxes all beat up, bars sticking out through the ends etc.... but no loss or lost ones yet....as I said ......Lucky ....I guess.....


----------



## roncoinc

I just cant seem to comment on last nights goings on....

Now i can understand why Dan gets so mean !

I will wait for the proper time to respond .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I just cant seem to comment on last nights goings on....
> 
> Now i can understand why Dan gets so mean !
> 
> I will wait for the proper time to respond .



We was kinda bored ? :msp_rolleyes:


Is it gonna hurt ? LOL


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Very, very strange last night. I will just leave it at that... 
It's nice to have a day where I can be on here. (finally...) I hope things will be getting back to normal soon. Not having the best time at home lately... Spending time at the museum is about the only way I have kept from going crazy.... I think I will leave it at that, as not to pollute this thread any more.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> We was kinda bored ? :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> Is it gonna hurt ? LOL



I have a feeling somebody already felt a little pinch......


----------



## tbone75

Been searching for a 33mm piston for this steel whacker.  Seems it gonna be hard to find a new one. Found one used one so far. And one new P&C for it. Only need the piston and rings.


----------



## Scooterbum

OTTO GAS ENGINE WORKS
Call otto.
For new rings.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> OTTO GAS ENGINE WORKS
> Call otto.
> For new rings.



Thanks Scoot ! Know any place that would have a new piston ?


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Scoot ! Know any place that would have a new piston ?



Not off the top of me head. But a used piston with new rings ain't all that bad. Good Luck!
Otto is a great company to deal with.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Not off the top of me head. But a used piston with new rings ain't all that bad. Good Luck!
> Otto is a great company to deal with.



I will put a used piston in it if I have to with new rings. Would like a new one for it.

I will get hold of Otto for rings. Thanks !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Its a pain for me , but I use F-X to ship saws now. Small stuff I stihl use the PO . Way cheaper on small stuff,saws about the same price. Just that 40 mile drive to send them sucks. LOL May try having them pick them up ?



I use to have an account with UPS and they would pick up from me and I got about a 35%-40% discount. Worked out well. I was on an easy residential route though. If you're in the boonies might be a little different. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> I use to have an account with UPS and they would pick up from me and I got about a 35%-40% discount. Worked out well. I was on an easy residential route though. If you're in the boonies might be a little different.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



I am out in the boonies ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Feel pretty good to day

Not hurting hardly at all but a lil sore

Haven't takin no kotton candy since this 4am

Gettin discharged after lunch

Yay!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Feel pretty good to day
> 
> Not hurting hardly at all but a lil sore
> 
> Haven't takin no kotton candy since this 4am
> 
> Gettin discharged after lunch
> 
> Yay!!



Good news !

Now take it very easy !!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Feel pretty good to day
> 
> Not hurting hardly at all but a lil sore
> 
> Haven't takin no kotton candy since this 4am
> 
> Gettin discharged after lunch
> 
> Yay!!



GREAT !!

now get some of those sanitary hand wipes for next time you have to touch a squeel !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> GREAT !!
> 
> now get some of those sanitary hand wipes for next time you have to touch a squeel !!



Fraid Sparky is to far gone fer that !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> The last saw lost was coming to me.A nice 044 I bought,got so far and didn't move again? Been a couple months now,stihl no word about it.



The time when I got the best service from the PO is when I ordered bees........12 1/2 pounds. 

Got a call early in the morning" sir your shipment is here if you would like to pick it up"

Got there and they usher me right in!!

"over there sir"

Very nice to me that day. 

Morning all.......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The time when I got the best service from the PO is when I ordered bees........12 1/2 pounds.
> 
> Got a call early in the morning" sir your shipment is here if you would like to pick it up"
> 
> Got there and they usher me right in!!
> 
> "over there sir"
> 
> Very nice to me that day.
> 
> Morning all.......



No chit ! They wanted them OUT !! LOL

Up early ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> GREAT !!
> 
> now get some of those sanitary hand wipes for next time you have to touch a squeel !!



I think you are speaking from experience there Ron...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Fraid Sparky is to far gone fer that !



Sparky is a lost cause... dang shame too. We could have made something out of him in a few more years....


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> GREAT !!
> 
> now get some of those sanitary hand wipes for next time you have to touch a squeel !!



Man up and grow a pair. 

Only hurts for a little while.............then.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No chit ! They wanted them OUT !! LOL
> 
> Up early ?



Yes. And about to correct that. 
Night.......


----------



## IEL

I guess I won't be on until the evening now. Off to the museum. I am thinking of starting work on an old homelite high cycle 3ph generator. 220v 3ph 180 hz. If only they had one of the homelite high cycle electric chainsaws... LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I am out in the boonies ! LOL



FedEx just found you..... opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> FedEx just found you..... opcorn:



Yes they did . WTF there is 2 boxes ! Scared to open them !


:choler:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


A coil and a cylinder as you requested. One in one box and the other in the other box! 


.. plus stuff. 


opcorn:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohh yeah we'd like some pictures as you open them! :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

box wars !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> A coil and a cylinder as you requested. One in one box and the other in the other box!
> 
> 
> .. plus stuff.
> 
> 
> opcorn:



Dirty rotten low down sneaky stinking ,ect.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> box wars !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

I'm hoping for more Mini Mac parts!




tbone75 said:


> Dirty rotten low down sneaky stinking ,ect.



:msp_mellow: If you can smell me all the way up there.. maybe I need to go to twice a month showering... :msp_razz:




Ok..how about this.. I was out of packing material so I found some other stuff to fill the boxes with?:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Its ON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> box wars !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



He won't get the last laugh !


Time to clean out the shop ! 


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Its ON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



See there are two of those coils.. and ohh yeah.. there is that cylinder you were looking for! uttahere2:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> See there are two of those coils.. and ohh yeah.. there is that cylinder you were looking for! uttahere2:



Cleaned out your garage did ya ! 



:hell_boy:


----------



## farrell

I'm free!!!

On my way home

Good OL' box wars!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'm hoping for more Mini Mac parts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_mellow: If you can smell me all the way up there.. maybe I need to go to twice a month showering... :msp_razz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok..how about this.. I was out of packing material so I found some other stuff to fill the boxes with?:msp_confused:



Sent the rest of your trash with it ! 

Steel LOVER !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I'm free!!!
> 
> On my way home
> 
> Good OL' box wars!



:msp_thumbsup:

Just go easy !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Cleaned out your garage did ya !
> 
> 
> 
> :hell_boy:



OK.. it's no secret that we are fixing to put the house on the market. I have amassed a collection of plastic pull on parts. I didn't want to just pitch them all because no one likes paying $35 for a clutch or $20 for a handle when they need it for a $100 saw. All of that said.. I have a 16' x 16' shop which houses work bench, storage shelves, motorcycle, electrolysis pot, air compressor etc. It is a tool shed with 7' rafter height so it's tight to begin with. John if you feel inclined pitch it all.. but there are some good jugs, pistons, coils, tanks, clutches, mufflers, etc in there. Probably enough to build a saw or two. I'm out of time finishing up projects of mine and house projects so everything is set to move in a few months. 

And it was fun to know you'd be going.. WTF?!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Seeing how I have a couple dozen weed whackers ? Plus I am playing with them today anyway ? 



:big_smile:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Sent the rest of your trash with it !
> 
> Steel LOVER !



Not trash.. "Packing materials...." 

Ok.. some of it was in the trash can at one point.. what did you think of that air filter from the last demo saw I did? Surprisingly it ran..I have since cleared all them damn Squeals out though...first thing to go before the Pull On stuff left!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> OK.. it's no secret that we are fixing to put the house on the market. I have amassed a collection of plastic pull on parts. I didn't want to just pitch them all because no one likes paying $35 for a clutch or $20 for a handle when they need it for a $100 saw. All of that said.. I have a 16' x 16' shop which houses work bench, storage shelves, motorcycle, electrolysis pot, air compressor etc. It is a tool shed with 7' rafter height so it's tight to begin with. John if you feel inclined pitch it all.. but there are some good jugs, pistons, coils, tanks, clutches, mufflers, etc in there. Probably enough to build a saw or two. I'm out of time finishing up projects of mine and house projects so everything is set to move in a few months.
> 
> And it was fun to know you'd be going.. WTF?!:msp_thumbup:



I happen to know someone that just caught CAD ! :hmm3grin2orange:

He would be happy to have this stuff ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Just go easy !!



Oh I have quite the restrictions list!

Can't do nothing


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Seeing how I have a couple dozen weed whackers ? Plus I am playing with them today anyway ?
> 
> 
> 
> :big_smile:



What you need some of those? I've got a stack of them.. I'll check into pallet freight rates! Do you request lift gate service?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Oh I have quite the restrictions list!
> 
> Can't do nothing



I'd send you some light duty Poulan projects but I'm fresh out right now... :msp_unsure:


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'd send you some light duty Poulan projects but I'm fresh out right now... :msp_unsure:



I could send him some mini mac's ,,,,,,,,,,, or is that YOU that wants them ?????????????

John,,i need Jimmy's ad i think


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I could send him some mini mac's ,,,,,,,,,,, or is that YOU that wants them ?????????????
> 
> John,,i need Jimmy's ad i think



Email on the way !!!!!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> What you need some of those? I've got a stack of them.. I'll check into pallet freight rates! Do you request lift gate service?



I have a pallets worth I can send !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Its ON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's hilarious. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> That's hilarious.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



We could involve you too ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Rob, hehe. The b and n are next to each other. Lol. Lets try it again. 

Here is the log of red oak I was talking about. I'm going up tonight to help the guy get one of his lamas up that's been sick and I'll try to put a tape on it. Either way he said it will be right where it is until I'm ready for it. 

Still in for some milling when you're back to full speed?

View attachment 305564

View attachment 305565




Sent on the fly.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey John.. you did get the parts you needed didn't you? Plus a few extra recoils that don't even need rewinding...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Lolol. What would I do. I can't even rebuild a carb yet. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey John.. you did get the parts you needed didn't you? Plus a few extra recoils that don't even need rewinding...:msp_thumbup:



Yes I did , thanks.

I think ?


:msp_razz:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> I could send him some mini mac's ,,,,,,,,,,, or is that YOU that wants them ?????????????
> 
> John,,i need Jimmy's ad i think



Ohh Ron I'll give it to you! 

I need mini mac's and a cylinder and piston for a Super EZ... 


Getting all of this clutter out and projects wrapped up I may get to finish up my studies for my HAM Lic. I haven't forgotten or given up..


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Lolol. What would I do. I can't even rebuild a carb yet. 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Then you need some practice saws ! How I started learning ! Poolins !! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


>




:msp_wub:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



:haha:


----------



## tbone75

I got to go !! Got things to box up and get to the PO before it closes !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

How to get John off his flippy cap... send him a box of cr..... box of parts.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Ron,
> 
> Here is the log of red oak I was talking about. I'm going up tonight to help the guy get one of his lamas up that's been sick and I'll try to put a tape on it. Either way he said it will be right where it is until I'm ready for it.
> 
> Still in for some milling when you're back to full speed?
> 
> View attachment 305564
> 
> View attachment 305565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



I dont mill,,but,,,,,if i did that would make some nice lumber there !


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohh Ron I'll give it to you!
> 
> I need mini mac's and a cylinder and piston for a Super EZ...
> 
> 
> Getting all of this clutter out and projects wrapped up I may get to finish up my studies for my HAM Lic. I haven't forgotten or given up..



I may have the p&c also.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> :msp_wub:



Think i got most of the parts for em that are off too.


----------



## BigDaddyR

BigDaddyR said:


> Rob, hehe. The b and n are next to each other. Lol. Lets try it again.
> 
> Here is the log of red oak I was talking about. I'm going up tonight to help the guy get one of his lamas up that's been sick and I'll try to put a tape on it. Either way he said it will be right where it is until I'm ready for it.
> 
> Still in for some milling when you're back to full speed?
> 
> View attachment 305564
> 
> View attachment 305565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Rob I meant. Lol


Sent on the fly.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Rob I meant. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Oh tnx,,,,, i get left out of everything.............. 

nobody likes me !!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Oh tnx,,,,, i get left out of everything..............
> 
> nobody likes me !!!!



I don't care what they say about you Ron.. I like you. You dis Sithl and you have my favorite body style Chevy plow truck!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm a little nervous.. John got quiet quick! :msp_unsure:


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Oh tnx,,,,, i get left out of everything..............
> 
> nobody likes me !!!!



You're welcome to the party man! I like you in spite of you. LOL. The more the merrier. 

Plus a Hooskie lover, yep, good with me. 

Sent on the fly.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Jimmy !!

look what i found !!!











to bad it's a runner that only needs a carb kit and the only one i have.
thot i had others but must have given them away 


DID find these two tho !
both should be runners 







dunno what shipping would be on eight of em tho !! LOL !!
thats if you want them ?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm a little nervous.. John got quiet quick! :msp_unsure:



Been boxing chit up ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm a little nervous.. John got quiet quick! :msp_unsure:



Be afraid.....

Be VERY afraid.......


----------



## tbone75

Ready to head to the PO , thundering to beat hell out there ! Not sure if I should wait or go fer it ?

Want this stuff on its way !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Hey Jimmy !!
> 
> look what i found !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to bad it's a runner that only needs a carb kit and the only one i have.
> thot i had others but must have given them away
> 
> 
> DID find these two tho !
> both should be runners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunno what shipping would be on eight of em tho !! LOL !!
> thats if you want them ?



I dunno..is it an all or nothing thing? The last two for sure I'm interested in.. maybe half the lot? I'll shoot you a PM tonight.. I really need to finish some billing here today. 




tbone75 said:


> Been boxing chit up ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Exactly why I'm nervous.. you may have been boxing "chit" up.. yesterday's Spam is headed my way! :msp_ohmy:



Stihl 041S said:


> Be afraid.....
> 
> Be VERY afraid.......



I am... ok.. John is good people.. I'm not too nervous. If the box comes dripping oil and stains the rear porch.. even better! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Be afraid.....
> 
> Be VERY afraid.......



He should be !

Found something I had forgot about ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> He should be !
> 
> Found something I had forgot about ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Three dead mice, half eaten possum, and a rotten skunk!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Three dead mice, half eaten possum, and a rotten skunk!



Dang !! You got ESP ? :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Box away !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Dang !! You got ESP ? :msp_razz:



I didn't make it through 3rd grade for nothing!



tbone75 said:


> Box away !!



OK.. so when my wife gets ill with saws coming in... you up for visitors John? :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I didn't make it through 3rd grade for nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> OK.. so when my wife gets ill with saws coming in... you up for visitors John? :msp_razz:



Sure , got 2 campers ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Three dead mice, half eaten possum, and a rotten skunk!



You deserve nothing but the very BEST !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Sure , got 2 campers ! :hmm3grin2orange:








I've got one too!


Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

My wife asked if I could use a chainsaw in the dismantling of the camper last weekend. Brought a tear to my eye but I had to tell her that in this one case...no I could not use a chain saw but a sawzall would work ok.


----------



## farrell

The wife said no to the get well saw

And if any mystery boxes show up at my house that contain anything other than Swedish orange/grey or red/black saws I maybe very upset with the sender and the retaliation for such an offensive action will be nothing short of epic!
Love you all!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> My wife asked if I could use a chainsaw in the dismantling of the camper last weekend. Brought a tear to my eye but I had to tell her that in this one case...no I could not use a chain saw but a sawzall would work ok.



Carbide chain ya can !!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've got one too!
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Mine is sith in one piece !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You deserve nothing but the very BEST !!



I can grab a few leftovers from the buzzards ! Skunk,coon,possum & chuck ! Gumbo right there !

Forgot the mice and moles too ! May even find a bird or two !


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> The wife said no to the get well saw
> 
> And if any mystery boxes show up at my house that contain anything other than Swedish orange/grey or red/black saws I maybe very upset with the sender and the retaliation for such an offensive action will be nothing short of epic!
> Love you all!



My condolences on the get well saw. If I had more "stuff" sitting around I'd put you one together. Not saying it would work but I'd do it. ;-)

Get to healing man! Eat plenty of protein to help knit everything back together. 




Sent on the fly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Adam;

You be well in 5 weeks?

If not, do we take you around in a hand truck or wheelbarrow for the GTG?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> The wife said no to the get well saw
> 
> And if any mystery boxes show up at my house that contain anything other than Swedish orange/grey or red/black saws I maybe very upset with the sender and the retaliation for such an offensive action will be nothing short of epic!
> Love you all!



I got a can of orange paint ?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Adam;
> 
> You be well in 5 weeks?
> 
> If not, do we take you around in a hand truck or wheelbarrow?



What ever is easier


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I got a can of orange paint ?



Saw can not be painted to match the criteria!

Has to be factory!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> What ever is easier



I'll rig some cup holders on the hand truck......


----------



## roncoinc

Maybe i can route that box of mini mac's thru Adam first so he can take his pic ?


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll rig some cup holders on the hand truck......



Better have FOUR handles for TWO guys


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Better have FOUR handles for TWO guys



You sayin I'm fat?:angry2: and tryin to send me mini macs?

You bein so meen tonight!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Better have FOUR handles for TWO guys



Maybe we're looking at Radio Flyer territory. 

Easier to mount the cup holders...

Thanks Ron!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Maybe we're looking at Radio Flyer territory.
> 
> Easier to mount the cup holders...
> 
> Thanks Ron!!!



I gots one!

You just bring the cup holders!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I gots one!
> 
> You just bring the cup holders!



Beer cooler on your lap!


----------



## farrell

Time...........................for pain killer #1!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> You sayin I'm fat?:angry2: and tryin to send me mini macs?
> 
> You bein so meen tonight!



Just wait till Dan gets here..

Be a feeding frenzy for him !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Maybe we're looking at Radio Flyer territory.
> 
> Easier to mount the cup holders...
> 
> Thanks Ron!!!



Gravely


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Gravely



Now you are talking!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Gravely



Dually.......


----------



## dancan

I don't know what to say , John gets a free box of yellar husquees and then starts throwin gourmet food around , a little ungrateful I'd say .I thot it was very nice of Ron to replace the saws that Jimmy kindly gave away .
Bout that Adam fellow , I wouldn't worry too much about what he's sayin , he's on the kotten kandy and not use to it so a little delirium is to be expected so I'd say to send him a care package so he can experience some of that "Euphoria" side affect when he opens up them boxes .
As for that Jim fellow , just package that gourmet food in that fancy store bought ice so he can eat in good health and since that Rick fellow is one of them Husquee sheeple send him a yellar Husquee that needs a carb overhaul so he can practice .




Oh Adam , follow the list .....


----------



## AU_K2500

This is what the rest of my night looks like....

View attachment 305640


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> This is what the rest of my night looks like....
> 
> View attachment 305640



Almost a Slug ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Almost a Slug ! :msp_thumbup:



Damn Skippy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> I don't know what to say , John gets a free box of yellar husquees and then starts throwin gourmet food around , a little ungrateful I'd say .I thot it was very nice of Ron to replace the saws that Jimmy kindly gave away .
> Bout that Adam fellow , I wouldn't worry too much about what he's sayin , he's on the kotten kandy and not use to it so a little delirium is to be expected so I'd say to send him a care package so he can experience some of that "Euphoria" side affect when he opens up them boxes .
> As for that Jim fellow , just package that gourmet food in that fancy store bought ice so he can eat in good health and since that Rick fellow is one of them Husquee sheeple send him a yellar Husquee that needs a carb overhaul so he can practice .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Adam , follow the list .....



Dan is ....well..,Dan! 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dan is ....well..,Dan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Dan is being very quiet tonight ?

Beavertailguy600 is a no show ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dan is being very quiet tonight ?
> 
> Beavertailguy600 is a no show ?



Working 12 hour days all this week, leave at 7 am , get back 8:30, wash ,then eat. little time in between.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Working 12 hour days all this week, leave at 7 am , get back 8:30, wash ,then eat. little time in between.



Getting ready for another vacation ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Getting ready for another vacation ? LOL



Rush job on that big set of stairs I told you about, 7 day job has to be completed in 5. House closing and peoples moving in on Saturday.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rush job on that big set of stairs I told you about, 7 day job has to be completed in 5. House closing and peoples moving in on Saturday.....LOL



I'm glad i'm not involved in any of that stuff anymore


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rush job on that big set of stairs I told you about, 7 day job has to be completed in 5. House closing and peoples moving in on Saturday.....LOL



Dang ya gots to quit selling them so fast ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rush job on that big set of stairs I told you about, 7 day job has to be completed in 5. House closing and peoples moving in on Saturday.....LOL



Sounds like my project this summer. 45 day project that should be 60. Lost two weeks for contracting issues and the a week to rain. School comes back in session same time regardless. 6 day a week for the next 4 weeks no question. 




Jimmy


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang ya gots to quit selling them so fast ! LOL



Houses are selling before we even start them, realestate agent is now bugging us to build 5 more before Dec. No way we can do it.


----------



## dancan

Back from the airport , fog , rain , wind , lightning and a little bit of good driving in between LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Houses are selling before we even start them, realestate agent is now bugging us to build 5 more before Dec. No way we can do it.



Be nice if housing was booming like that down here !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Back from the airport , fog , rain , wind , lightning and a little bit of good driving in between LOL



Wondered why you was so quiet !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Be nice if housing was booming like that down here !



300-500 homes to be built right around me in the next 2-3 years. Don`t know where everyone buying one is coming from.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 300-500 homes to be built right around me in the next 2-3 years. Don`t know where everyone buying one is coming from.



Your going to have lots of neighbors !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your going to have lots of neighbors !!



Yep,...I won`t be able to see them from here but they will contribute to the traffic flow.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Wondered why you was so quiet !



Just laying low in case there's any shyte flying around so I don't get hit LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Just laying low in case there's any shyte flying around so I don't get hit LOL



In case you didnt notice,,,,,Adam is injured and weakened ...

I thot you would be circling,,closing in for the kill 

easy meat,,,,.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> In case you didnt notice,,,,,Adam is injured and weakened ...
> 
> I thot you would be circling,,closing in for the kill
> 
> easy meat,,,,.....



DCD turned into a Buzzard ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

I forgot to define what shyte is , shyte is Acadian for them lovely little yellow saws that John King , also known as King Slug on this forum dearly loves and is an avid collector of any of them little beauties regardless of age or condition .
JJohn believes that them little shytes should never be unwanted or homeless and is willing to give a shyte a home .
PM any of the posters on this thread for John's mailing address if you want to give a shyte because John is too shy about asking for unwanted shyte .
To help those that are unsure about giving a shyte , I'll donate a dollar to the wish foundation for every piece of shyte John receives .
Thank you for your help in advance and for giving a shyte .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,...I won`t be able to see them from here but they will contribute to the traffic flow.



500 new homes , lots of traffic ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I forgot to define what shyte is , shyte is Acadian for them lovely little yellow saws that John King , also known as King Slug on this forum dearly loves and is an avid collector of any of them little beauties regardless of age or condition .
> JJohn believes that them little shytes should never be unwanted or homeless and is willing to give a shyte a home .
> PM any of the posters on this thread for John's mailing address if you want to give a shyte because John is too shy about asking for unwanted shyte .
> To help those that are unsure about giving a shyte , I'll donate a dollar to the wish foundation for every piece of shyte John receives .
> Thank you for your help in advance and for giving a shyte .



OH SHYTE !!!! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

That's right ............... Shyte .



:jester:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Oh tnx,,,,, i get left out of everything..............
> 
> nobody likes me !!!!



Aw chit!!! He figured it out!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's right ............... Shyte .
> 
> 
> 
> :jester:



I do kinda have a use for them. :msp_rolleyes:



Scoot gave 20.00 to send me one ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's right ............... Shyte .
> 
> 
> 
> :jester:



Evil !!


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I do kinda have a use for them. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> Scoot gave 20.00 to send me one ! :msp_sneaky:



That's an ugly ass rumor someone started!!!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> That's an ugly ass rumor someone started!!!



Rumor my ass !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Rumor my ass !



That was for dem' slug droppins'


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> That was for dem' slug droppins'



It has a happy home now ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> This is what the rest of my night looks like....
> 
> View attachment 305640



Looks like my kind of night, you just wait until yer wife loses that "new wife smell". That kind of thing will be a thing of the past. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Saw can not be painted to match the criteria!
> 
> Has to be factory!



Spoken like a true lawyer.


----------



## tbone75

Sure got quiet in here ? Dan circling ?


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of big slackers again !


Hope the pit bull didn't glass himself to his boat ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Trying to resolve an eBay dispute, if this chit continues I am quitting buying off eBay....:msp_angry:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John.


----------



## IEL

Good day today. I got that homelite genset tore down. It's in perfect mechanical condition, it will be an easy project. We than moved a 6 burner wood stove across town in a ford Ranger... That was fun.
I did some literal dumpster diving, and pulled out a real old radio frequency generator. It should work. Also got some marine radio cable, and a cb radio antenna tuner. In fairness, I was the one who pitched them yesterday... LOL


----------



## farrell

Sorry went to friends for dinner and movies


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Sorry went to friends for dinner and movies



You would be sorry if ya went to your friends for dinner or not. 

Don't see the connection. 

Hey Adam!!!


----------



## jimdad07

It's getting worse out there Jerry when it comes to ebay. I go there for stuff less and less.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> It's getting worse out there Jerry when it comes to ebay. I go there for stuff less and less.



I wouldn`t think of buying a complete chainsaw off there any more but I still buy some parts from eBay sellers. One seller just didn`t send me an invoice but eBay keeps on insisting I pay for the items. Can`t use Pay Pal to pay til I get an invoice, can`t contact the seller, can`t convince Ebay that I didn`t get an invoice....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Trying to resolve an eBay dispute, if this chit continues I am quitting buying off eBay....:msp_angry:



That just sucks !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I wouldn`t think of buying a complete chainsaw off there any more but I still buy some parts from eBay sellers. One seller just didn`t send me an invoice but eBay keeps on insisting I pay for the items. Can`t use Pay Pal to pay til I get an invoice, can`t contact the seller, can`t convince Ebay that I didn`t get an invoice....LOL



Sounds like a mess !


Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John.



Hey Uncle Mongo !


----------



## IEL

Oh, I forgot about my other find of the day. I was given a full film developing set. Everything from the trays, to the film developing cans, to a 700 Page Kodak training manual, to a photo enlarger. It was free, and heading for the dump. I figured it would be worth a shot, even if just to be able to say I know how to develop black and white film. When my dad heard this, he gave me his old konica 35mm camera, complete with telephoto lense and tripod. 
One more hobby to try out.... If I keep getting free stuff at this rate, I won't have any room to work... I am already going to be setting up my radio and electronic gear on a bench in my bed room. I figured oscilloscopes and ham radios deserved nicer living conditions than a welding/saw shop... LOL
I think my bathroom will become a temporary dark room for photo development. About the easiest location.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Long day here. "J" thing, check, lift up lama in stall and exercise said animal "help it stand and mull around the stall", check, still standing when I left so it's getting better per my friend. He seemed happy. Measured log for milling, check. Changed sucky welsh plugs on the Craftsman carb and clean, check. Test it tomorrow and cross fingers. If no joy then time to replace the carb and move on with life. Time for bed soon, check. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey Rob.

Measured the log tonight at my buddys and it's 109 1/2" in circumference and pretty even across the stem. There's another one that's a pretty good leaner right next to it that we can probably take down and mill as well and another beast that I think may be larger that's a possibility also. My buddys going to mark the ones he's cool with being dropped, cut or milled and then it's playtime:chainsawguy:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Uncle Mongo !



Train wreck after train wreck. 

I love it!


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey Rob.
> 
> Measured the log tonight at my buddys and it's 109 1/2" in circumference and pretty even across the stem. There's another one that's a pretty good leaner right next to it that we can probably take down and mill as well and another beast that I think may be larger that's a possibility also. My buddys going to mark the ones he's cool with being dropped, cut or milled and then it's playtime:chainsawguy:





Heck. We'll just freehand mill it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

"Where's Lt Dan?"

Shut up Gump you idiot!!!!


----------



## dancan

I was busy replying to a back log of pm's and sendin 38 $ to make a wish LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I was busy replying to a back log of pm's and sendin 38 $ to make a wish LOL



Make a wish.......

Now I feel guilty..


----------



## dancan

John wishes he had high speed ......


----------



## roncoinc

I wish i had a brain


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy fillin up my PM box about them mini mac's..

going to be makin a wish,,getting rid of them and fullfilling HIS wish !! LOL !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I wish i had a brain



Morning Ron. 
Night Ron.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Jimmy fillin up my PM box about them mini mac's..
> 
> going to be makin a wish,,getting rid of them and fullfilling HIS wish !! LOL !!



Peoples shoul be vewy vewy careful what they ask for....

God punishes us by answering our prayers.....


----------



## roncoinc

I see some undesireables have signed in,,you know,,the ones from the wrong side of the tracks ??

the kind that like the PINK and faded white saws ??

time to go,dont need cross contamination


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> I see some undesireables have signed in,,you know,,the ones from the wrong side of the tracks ??
> 
> the kind that like the PINK and faded white saws ??
> 
> time to go,dont need cross contamination



Who? What? Where?


----------



## roncoinc

HUSQVARNA 3120 XP® - XP® saws


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning guys! Another warm day in the neighborhood!




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Who? What? Where?






:looser:


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning guys! Another warm day in the neighborhood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



You get my email ??

I can lay em all out and take a picture ?

in the pic that had the two on a case,,one is a model six,,the first mini mac.


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys, and Dan. Ron that 3120 is a mighty good lookin saw. Mighty pricey too.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> You get my email ??
> 
> I can lay em all out and take a picture ?
> 
> in the pic that had the two on a case,,one is a model six,,the first mini mac.



I remember when I thought mini macs were the chit, then I bought a few and worked on them. Now they are orbiting the earth.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> You get my email ??
> 
> I can lay em all out and take a picture ?
> 
> in the pic that had the two on a case,,one is a model six,,the first mini mac.



Yes....will respond in a bit. The 6 interest me most. 




Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Email sent Ron.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Email sent Ron.



One sent back,,think i even mentioned saws ?? 

hope i didnt use words to big ??


----------



## tbone75

Hope it don't rain today ? The grass is getting very high !

Need it to dry up to get the old fridge to the basement too !


----------



## tbone75

WOW !! Only a high of 71 today !


----------



## tbone75

Not suppose to rain today !


----------



## dancan

HUSQVARNA 3120 XP® - XP® saws

Thanks for the link Ron !!
I let everyone "OutThere" know that Jim and John were having a giveaway raffle and to pm and call for details on the FREE Raffle ......


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
I am planning to finish the 020av today.
Than I have to replace the key on the hooskie mower. Damn stump... That hooskie saw didnt cut it close enough...
What can you say, hooskies cause me trouble.
I am wanting to get my bench cleared off, so I can get to restoring that RF generator.


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!

Had an awesome time with friends last night!

Got cold here last night 50*F and a high of 70*F today

Time for drugs


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Morning kids!
> 
> Had an awesome time with friends last night!
> 
> Got cold here last night 50*F and a high of 70*F today
> 
> Time for drugs



You taking it easy ?

Better be !!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Morning kids!
> 
> Had an awesome time with friends last night!
> 
> Got cold here last night 50*F and a high of 70*F today
> 
> Time for drugs





KOTTON KANDY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> KOTTON KANDY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The only way to get out of bed ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> HUSQVARNA 3120 XP® - XP® saws
> 
> Thanks for the link Ron !!
> I let everyone "OutThere" know that Jim and John were having a giveaway raffle and to pm and call for details on the FREE Raffle ......



I sent yours to the "Church of Latter Day Saints", two very nicely dressed young fellows should be dropping by for coffee at any time to ask you how you feel about the church.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I sent yours to the "Church of Latter Day Saints", two very nicely dressed young fellows should be dropping by for coffee at any time to ask you how you feel about the church.



Just had a couple of them here the other day ! Didn't take much to run them off ! LOL

They had to be lost to even find me ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You taking it easy ?
> 
> Better be !!



Don't know how too........


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> KOTTON KANDY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Something similar I suppose


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> One sent back,,think i even mentioned saws ??
> 
> hope i didnt use words to big ??



Will respond to it when I get to a computer. I'm on my phone and hate to type emails on it. :thumbup:




Jimmy


----------



## jimdad07

How you feeling Adam?


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> How you feeling Adam?



ROUGH!

sick to my stomach

SORE!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> ROUGH!
> 
> sick to my stomach
> 
> SORE!



Take it easy and mend quick......


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Take it easy and mend quick......



I don't know how too.........

I gots 9 staples in my belly!

Never had staples before!!


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> I don't know how too.........
> 
> I gots 9 staples in my belly!
> 
> Never had staples before!!



Just do what they tell you to and you'll be fine.


----------



## roncoinc

Kin ya fix it ???









came in a BAG !!

mebe send it to Adam,,give him sumthin to do for awhile ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Kin ya fix it ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came in a BAG !!
> 
> mebe send it to Adam,,give him sumthin to do for awhile ??



Hmmmmmm..........maybe


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I don't know how too.........
> 
> I gots 9 staples in my belly!
> 
> Never had staples before!!



Sucks sitting around doesn't it. 


Aaaggghhhh!!!!!

Chainsaws!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Kin ya fix it ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came in a BAG !!
> 
> mebe send it to Adam,,give him sumthin to do for awhile ??



1-1/2 hrs at most ! LOL Thems easy !


----------



## tbone75

Taking the OL to wally world in a few. Need a few things. LOL


Edit: Maybe not ? She needs to do a couple other things. May go mow grass ?


Just got up from a 2 hr nap ! Thought I slept better last night ? Couldn't take it , down and out . LOL


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Sucks sitting around doesn't it.
> 
> 
> Aaaggghhhh!!!!!
> 
> Chainsaws!!!!!



Blows as much as runnin a stihl!

Haha.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 1-1/2 hrs at most ! LOL Thems easy !



Minutes on the fingers, days with the dry heaves.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Blows as much as runnin a stihl!
> 
> Haha.......



Its only 2 weeks ! I had to do that fer 6 months ! Twice !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Blows as much as runnin a stihl!
> 
> Haha.......



Off the Christmas card list. Check!!

Hey Adam!! 

Best to ya!!!! 








Cept the Stihl part. That hurt ;-((


----------



## tbone75

I bet I got a Stihl or two he would like to run ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I bet I got a Stihl or two he would like to run ! LOL



Ditto!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Ditto!!!!



Got a husky for you to try.
tho you may not want to.
be embarassing 
for YOU !! LOL !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Got a husky for you to try.
> tho you may not want to.
> be embarassing
> for YOU !! LOL !!!



What cc??

I got one or two......


----------



## IEL

That little stihl is the biggest pain in the azz to work on that I have ever found..... I might put up a sign in my shop saying "stihl saws with horizontal cylinders are NOT accepted for service here"
I feel myself turning into a smurf... :msp_scared: Next thing you know I will be buying huskys and throwing stihls... LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> What cc??
> 
> I got one or two......



Ron got some nice ones !!


----------



## IEL

Good news on the husky front. It turns out the key wasn't sheared. The blade was bent like a pretzel, and just made it act like the timing was off. It's mechanically just fine. One less thing to do. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ron got some nice ones !!



I'm just a humble Stihl owner......

Who is seldom embarrassed


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm just a humble Stihl owner......
> 
> Who is seldom embarrassed



I just have a little bit of everything ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I just have a little bit of everything ! LOL



Whoreder!


----------



## AU_K2500

IEL said:


> That little stihl is the biggest pain in the azz to work on that I have ever found..... I might put up a sign in my shop saying "stihl saws with horizontal cylinders are NOT accepted for service here"
> I feel myself turning into a smurf... :msp_scared: Next thing you know I will be buying huskys and throwing stihls... LOL



But but but.....what about 041's?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> But but but.....what about 041's?



:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Just had a great dinner ! Baked steak,mashed taters & gravy with coleslaw on the side ! And some fresh cukes in vinegar & water ! Forgot to slice up some maters ! :bang:

Green beans ready to pick too ! Put them in a pot with taters and ham !


----------



## tbone75

Homemade pizza subs tomorrow night !


----------



## SawTroll

I don't really see a fight here either, so what's the point with this thread? 


......but who really cares! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> But but but.....what about 041's?



They're SUPER!!!!!!!










Sorry......couldn't pass that up......


----------



## IEL

AU_K2500 said:


> But but but.....what about 041's?


I only said not accepted for service. There are a few of them I would really like to own, but atleast for the top handles, I will do everything to avoid working on one...


----------



## Stihl 041S

SawTroll said:


> I don't really see a fight here either, so what's the point with this thread?
> 
> 
> ......but who really cares! :msp_biggrin:



The point of this thread is.....



This thread!!!

Hey Nik!!!


----------



## dancan

SawTroll said:


> I don't really see a fight here either, so what's the point with this thread?
> 
> 
> ......but who really cares! :msp_biggrin:



What's the point of this thread ????? 42 is the point .
What's the meaning of life ????? 42 is the answer .


----------



## dancan

While the daughter was in Quebec she spotted a nice work coat for workin on them Husquees .
She didn't have enough money to buy it


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> What's the point of this thread ????? 42 is the point .
> What's the meaning of life ????? 42 is the answer .



Level 42.......major yawn as a band....


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> That little stihl is the biggest pain in the azz to work on that I have ever found..... I might put up a sign in my shop saying "stihl saws with horizontal cylinders are NOT accepted for service here"
> I feel myself turning into a smurf... :msp_scared: Next thing you know I will be buying huskys and throwing stihls... LOL



Better to learn while your young before you get old and set in your ways and refuse to accept that ALL squeeals are a POS !!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> What cc??
> 
> I got one or two......



371


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Good news on the husky front. It turns out the key wasn't sheared. The blade was bent like a pretzel, and just made it act like the timing was off. It's mechanically just fine. One less thing to do. :msp_w00t:



BLADE ?? 

yup,,,must work on steals ..


----------



## dancan

OK so that 42 wasn't a part of any equation with Deep Thought LOL

[video=youtube_share;cjEdxO91RWQ]http://youtu.be/cjEdxO91RWQ[/video]

Sorry John , I guess you'll never know .......


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> 371



371 cc!!!!!!

Most I got is 135 cc........for now.....


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> But but but.....what about 041's?



I give them away !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> OK so that 42 wasn't a part of any equation with Deep Thought LOL
> 
> Sorry John , I guess you'll never know .......



oops,,,, i see somebody left Dan unattended again ..  

i hope it wasnt Jerry's turn to watch him because somebody gonna catch hell for lettin him get loose !! again !! LOl !!

nurse must not be paying attention and letting him get into them dirty ice cubes again


----------



## dancan

Been washin the store cubes with the tekilla and I just come back from seein the doc , even got some extra spare kotten kandy for Adam if he was to make it up here .



See , I'm nice .


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,,this post is for Jimmy...

Looking at him i can see at least HE appreciates good food !! 

lets start with some home grown stuff...all out of the garden..
tomato,,scallions,,baby peppers,,basil...
the sliced french bread is from a local bakery..............











chop the maters and put the rest in a food processor..then mix all together with some sweet balsamic vinegar and some extra virgin olive oil.
make some garlic butter and cover the bread and toast it..
cover the garlic toast with it and sprinkle on some grated pecorino and its ready..










THEN slide it on a plate with THIS !! 










nothing out of a box,can or jar except the pasta came in a box from the store..


the lasagne i wont go into,,,to involved...


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas. Hope everyone is doing well.

Ron, that looks like a delicious meal.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Been washin the store cubes with the tekilla and I just come back from seein the doc , even got some extra spare kotten kandy for Adam if he was to make it up here .
> 
> 
> 
> See , I'm nice .



nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, what ?? 

ya caint fool us !!!!

we knows theres alway an,,, and,,or,, but,,when your involved !! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

Good God Man !!! Put some spam on that plate so John can eat it !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Evening fellas. Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Ron, that looks like a delicious meal.



Got the best of both worlds,,,mother is french,,father italian 

Ol's son is a chef that stopped by tonite to go swimmin and we got to talkin and tradin ideas 
i learn SO much from him and his friends,,and one of my fishin buddies was a prof at a "Cordon Blue " school..executive chef..
everytime i see these people i bleed em dry as i can !!!


Oh yeh mark,,,would make a nice "snack" fer ya wouldnt it ??


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, what ??
> 
> ya caint fool us !!!!
> 
> we knows theres alway an,,, and,,or,, but,,when your involved !! LOL !!



No strings , my kotten kandy is your kotten kandy , I'll share cause I'm nice 


Oh ya , Is it true that CL is a real good web site to post ads down south , ads in all towns ........


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Good God Man !!! Put some spam on that plate so John can eat it !!!!



Then i would havta throw awy the plate !!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> No strings , my kotten kandy is your kotten kandy , I'll share cause I'm nice
> 
> 
> Oh ya , Is it true that CL is a real good web site to post ads down south , ads in all towns ........



Meenee Myers already filled us in about you so you aint foolin nobody !!

CL down here sucks man,,like a stihl to be sure..


----------



## farrell

It's gonna be a long two weeks!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> It's gonna be a long two weeks!



Whatcha complainin about !!! ??

Jeeezee !!! get to sit on yur but and do nuttin,,get waited on,,relax,,take it easy,,enjoy life,,dont havta work,,get paid anyway....
see,,you can hang with John and I 

and ya didnt have to come up from south of the border to do it !


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Whatcha complainin about !!! ??
> 
> Jeeezee !!! get to sit on yur but and do nuttin,,get waited on,,relax,,take it easy,,enjoy life,,dont havta work,,get paid anyway....
> see,,you can hang with John and I
> 
> and ya didnt have to come up from south of the border to do it !



But I would rather be working!

Don't know how to relax

To many things need done

Only get half my pay!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Evening ladies:msp_biggrin: I was out in the go raghe practicing and truly hate this craftsman. Replaced the welsh plugs last night and found nothing under them to dirty up the situation but was able to get it to at least go to high throttle tonight. Got it tuned for the most part and it was acting funny the whole time. After about 2-3 cuts would shut down and not start back up without a lot of priming. When it started it would race as if on high idle for a sec until it started getting more gas. Basically it's running out of gas:bang: This thing is kicking my butt Tried cleaning the tank vent and managed to tear off the very tip of the tank duckbill which worked real well once I put it back together. It let the gas flow. Bubbling right out the tank vent.  

Now will get a new duckbill and foam piece for the tank and I think just replace the carb as I read in one post on here that there is a little valve and once it gets clogged its near impossible to get unclogged with any amount of cleaning. I have spend enough time.

If those things don't fix it then I'll put it in my fire ring pour diesel on it and light it up and tell my boss it is unfixable and smile while I watch it burn.:hmm3grin2orange: He said tonight that if it needs a carb then he would just get a new saw and give it to me. LOL. I almost cussed him out for threatening me like that:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I give them away !!



Gave one away just the other day ! LOL It even run !


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> But I would rather be working!
> 
> Don't know how to relax
> 
> To many things need done
> 
> Only get half my pay!



Take it from John and I,,,that workin for a living crap aint all they make it out to be !!

Drugs will help you relax,,easy to grt used to 

dont worry about pay,,your doinng less than half so your overpaid now !!

there will always be things to do,,and always more than you can do,,so that meens not everything gets done anyway,,what a few more things not getting done ?

It's a good life..
sleep late,,wake up,,do drugs,,relax,,sit around awhile,play on puter,,have sumthin to eat,relax,,maybe do a little somethin,,have lunch,,do drugs,,take it easy...dont worry,,be happy 
turn up the volume.. 


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/PGYAAsHT4QE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> OK,,,this post is for Jimmy...
> 
> Looking at him i can see at least HE appreciates good food !!
> 
> lets start with some home grown stuff...all out of the garden..
> tomato,,scallions,,baby peppers,,basil...
> the sliced french bread is from a local bakery..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chop the maters and put the rest in a food processor..then mix all together with some sweet balsamic vinegar and some extra virgin olive oil.
> make some garlic butter and cover the bread and toast it..
> cover the garlic toast with it and sprinkle on some grated pecorino and its ready..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN slide it on a plate with THIS !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing out of a box,can or jar except the pasta came in a box from the store..
> 
> 
> the lasagne i wont go into,,,to involved...




Dang Ron.. that's just mean! I wouldn't know what to do with cooking like that other than eat until I pop! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Evening ladies:msp_biggrin: I was out in the go raghe practicing and truly hate this craftsman. Replaced the welsh plugs last night and found nothing under them to dirty up the situation but was able to get it to at least go to high throttle tonight. Got it tuned for the most part and it was acting funny the whole time. After about 2-3 cuts would shut down and not start back up without a lot of priming. When it started it would race as if on high idle for a sec until it started getting more gas. Basically it's running out of gas:bang: This thing is kicking my butt Tried cleaning the tank vent and managed to tear off the very tip of the tank duckbill which worked real well once I put it back together. It let the gas flow. Bubbling right out the tank vent.
> 
> Now will get a new duckbill and foam piece for the tank and I think just replace the carb as I read in one post on here that there is a little valve and once it gets clogged its near impossible to get unclogged with any amount of cleaning. I have spend enough time.
> 
> If those things don't fix it then I'll put it in my fire ring pour diesel on it and light it up and tell my boss it is unfixable and smile while I watch it burn.:hmm3grin2orange: He said tonight that if it needs a carb then he would just get a new saw and give it to me. LOL. I almost cussed him out for threatening me like that:msp_biggrin:



Sounds a lot like this Eeko whacker that guy gave me ! I am just lost on that thing ?


----------



## tbone75

Me and the OL got the old fridge into the basement ! Good thing shes tough ! LOL

Also fixed the broke hinge on it ! Door stays shut now ! Stihl leaks on the floor,but won't hurt nuttin down there.

Bet I pay for doing it tomorrow ? :msp_unsure:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Gave one away just the other day ! LOL It even run !



I got to go get mine!!!!

Hey Ron !!!

Hey John!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I got to go get mine!!!!
> 
> Hey Ron !!!
> 
> Hey John!!!!



Hey Uncle Mongo !! Hows it goin ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Take it from John and I,,,that workin for a living crap aint all they make it out to be !!
> 
> Drugs will help you relax,,easy to grt used to
> 
> dont worry about pay,,your doinng less than half so your overpaid now !!
> 
> there will always be things to do,,and always more than you can do,,so that meens not everything gets done anyway,,what a few more things not getting done ?
> 
> It's a good life..
> sleep late,,wake up,,do drugs,,relax,,sit around awhile,play on puter,,have sumthin to eat,relax,,maybe do a little somethin,,have lunch,,do drugs,,take it easy...dont worry,,be happy
> turn up the volume..
> 
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/PGYAAsHT4QE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Gotter made don't we Ron !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So who has put a saw together before, just to get near the end and say "Ohh snap!" Got a 372 75% together and realized that the clutch side of the crank is bent. Now to pull it all back down, some new oil seals, and slide in another crank.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dang Ron.. that's just mean! I wouldn't know what to do with cooking like that other than eat until I pop! :msp_biggrin:



It was OK till he put them green peckers in there ! YUK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> So who has put a saw together before, just to get near the end and say "Ohh snap!" Got a 372 75% together and realized that the clutch side of the crank is bent. Now to pull it all back down, some new oil seals, and slide in another crank.



Chit , put a few together all the way and tore them all the way back down ! LOL


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Take it from John and I,,,that workin for a living crap aint all they make it out to be !!
> 
> Drugs will help you relax,,easy to grt used to
> 
> dont worry about pay,,your doinng less than half so your overpaid now !!
> 
> there will always be things to do,,and always more than you can do,,so that meens not everything gets done anyway,,what a few more things not getting done ?
> 
> It's a good life..
> sleep late,,wake up,,do drugs,,relax,,sit around awhile,play on puter,,have sumthin to eat,relax,,maybe do a little somethin,,have lunch,,do drugs,,take it easy...dont worry,,be happy
> turn up the volume..
> 
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/PGYAAsHT4QE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



I'm tryin to relax and enjoy time off but sure ain't crazy bout it!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dang Ron.. that's just mean! I wouldn't know what to do with cooking like that other than eat until I poop! :msp_biggrin:



ohmmy ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Uncle Mongo !! Hows it goin ?



Train wrecks!!!

So I'm derailing them before it happens

Building tooling.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Train wrecks!!!
> 
> So I'm derailing them before it happens
> 
> Building tooling.



Keeping ya busy ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got close to a saw tonight ! Tripped over my P62 trying to get my dolly out ! All these saws are getting in my way ! Got to get them shelves built !!!!


----------



## farrell

Well got popcorn ginger ale (unleaded) a percocet and a classic movie.....................
"who framed roger rabbit"


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Well got popcorn ginger ale (unleaded) a percocet and a classic movie.....................
> "who framed roger rabbit"



You should be watching something like Up in Smoke ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> You should be watching something like Up in Smoke ! :msp_w00t:



Still smokin




Sent on the fly.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You should be watching something like Up in Smoke ! :msp_w00t:



Had to be kid friendly!


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Still smokin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Nice Dreams ! :msp_w00t:


Percs gave me bad dreams !


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Had to be kid friendly!



I saw still smoking as a kid. Maybe that's what's wrong with me

Good for you being the responsible parent:msp_thumbup: Wish more people took care of their children that way.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Had to be kid friendly!



Guess that leaves out Deep Throat ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Gave one away just the other day ! LOL It even run !


 
I give all them things away or crush them, excavator golf game got put on hold. Been too busy to get it organized, have 5 little POS saws sitting in the shed just waiting.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Guess that leaves out Deep Throat ? :msp_rolleyes:



LMFAO. Unless it's the veggie tales version. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Guess that leaves out Deep Throat ? :msp_rolleyes:



It leaves out a lot of good flicks........


----------



## tbone75

Behind the Green Door ?

Think that was the name ? Never got to see that one ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I give all them things away or crush them, excavator golf game got put on hold. Been too busy to get it organized, have 5 little POS saws sitting in the shed just waiting.



Save them for next year !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Save them for next year !



May get a chance later this fall, we have a couple thousand feet of roadway to build and several building lots to grub off and level/ grade.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> May get a chance later this fall, we have a couple thousand feet of roadway to build and several building lots to grub off and level/ grade.



Bet you can find a few more by them !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bet you can find a few more by them !



Have several guys saying they want to bring in saws for me to take a look at, they are not running currently. Little 015, 020 and a couple plastic Huskies smaller than 350`s. Make good saws for bapping.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have several guys saying they want to bring in saws for me to take a look at, they are not running currently. Little 015, 020 and a couple plastic Huskies smaller than 350`s. Make good saws for bapping.



Lots of ammo !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have several guys saying they want to bring in saws for me to take a look at, they are not running currently. Little 015, 020 and a couple plastic Huskies smaller than 350`s. Make good saws for bapping.



Don't you go bapping any 350s ! Send them to me !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't you go bapping any 350s ! Send them to me !!



Havn`t seen any of them around here, just little chitty 35-45 cc POS saws. Poulan WT `s are better saws than them.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Overtime. Nite guys. Must get sleep tonight.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Havn`t seen any of them around here, just little chitty 35-45 cc POS saws. Poulan WT `s are better saws than them.



Wildthingys are fun to play with. LOL They really can be made to run good ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Ron I was just catching up and I see how much you like to cool. I used to cook in an Italian place and a seafood place (same owner) through college. A dish I used to make that you might like is the chicken rosa (better with lobstah chunks). You take butter, minced or diced garlic, chopped onions, green peppers and diced tomatoes and sauté them until the onions brown them throw in spaghetti sauce mixed with Alfredo, you have to experiment with the mix to taste and put it over penne. Forget to tell you to add diced chicken breast or whatever in the first step. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wildthingys are fun to play with. LOL They really can be made to run good ! LOL



Think I would rather work on them over little orange stinkies. There is several black poolins with those silly grey and red patches on the recoil, they make easy targets.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Overtime. Nite guys. Must get sleep tonight.



Nite Rick


----------



## SawTroll

dancan said:


> What's the point of this thread ????? 42 is the point .
> What's the meaning of life ????? 42 is the answer .



As I (think I) said, who cares?


...and the answer usually is 346xp!


----------



## tbone75

Movie time ! OL said so ! LOL

Bullet to the head ? Sounds interesting to me ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> BLADE ??
> 
> yup,,,must work on steals ..



Normally you would be right, but I was talking about my husqvarna lawn mower that I ran over a stump wih the other day. For once, blade was the proper term. You will never hear me call a bar a blade... LOL


----------



## dancan

361 would make more sense to me , 346 just leaves too many unanswered questions .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> 361 would make more sense to me , 346 just leaves too many unanswered questions .



Lieutenant DAN !!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

I'll take the burner prints to work.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. Long night of thunderstorms that got one DPG worked up which forced dog two to get worked up. We are closer to the end of the work week now though aren't we?



Jimmy


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Jim, Jimmy, everybody else....................




















and Dan.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning crew. Long night of thunderstorms that got one DPG worked up which forced dog two to get worked up. We are closer to the end of the work week now though aren't we?
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



T-storms......huh, coulda fooled me, I was out at 11:30 and didn't open my eyes till 5:30.


----------



## dancan

Hmmmmm , where did I put that spare corn husk doll ?????


----------



## dancan

Might have to call Ohier to get a weather report and see what time it is over there .
Dark and rainy here .


----------



## RandyMac

still foggy here, with some afternoon clearing, then the fog is back in the evening.


----------



## dancan

Funny Husquee owner antics 

[video=youtube_share;oZvYi_3h8rw]http://youtu.be/oZvYi_3h8rw[/video]

Sorry John


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Funny Husquee owner antics
> 
> [video=youtube_share;oZvYi_3h8rw]http://youtu.be/oZvYi_3h8rw[/video]
> 
> Sorry John



LOL !! 

surprise !


----------



## roncoinc

Good news for Dan !!!!!!!!


National Tequila Day falls on a Wednesday, which is inconvenient


----------



## roncoinc

oh my,,,think WAY to much garlic on the bruschetta !!!!!!!!!

A tad uncomfortable this mornin


----------



## roncoinc

Been looking at AM top end kits for that gassed 359..

couple diff kinds..

real cheap ones,$55 are completelly cast with no transfer cover.

the more expensive $80 and up have a removable transfer cover..

going with the more pricey one..
seems if they bother to go thru the trouble to make it more like original it may be a better casting over all.
IF it does need to be ground on the covers may make it easier to clean it up.
well,,it will be ground on anyway


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Carpets getting cleaned today.... I will be a slug today. Expect to hear a lot from me.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys


----------



## mainewoods

Good day for a big plate of mussels steamed in Shipyard Ale, dipped in melted butter and lemon juice.


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!

Woke up to a terrible mess in the puppies crates

One is not feeling good again

I hurt and sick to my stomach once again


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Morning kids!
> 
> Woke up to a terrible mess in the puppies crates
> 
> One is not feeling good again
> 
> I hurt and sick to my stomach once again



You and the dog need to see the vet ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

mainewoods said:


> Good day for a big plate of mussels steamed in Shipyard Ale, dipped in melted butter and lemon juice.



I will stick with my bologna. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Only 59 out there right now ! High of 75 and sunny today.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You and the dog need to see the vet ? LOL



Probably......


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Been looking at AM top end kits for that gassed 359..
> 
> couple diff kinds..
> 
> real cheap ones,$55 are completelly cast with no transfer cover.
> 
> the more expensive $80 and up have a removable transfer cover..
> 
> going with the more pricey one..
> seems if they bother to go thru the trouble to make it more like original it may be a better casting over all.
> IF it does need to be ground on the covers may make it easier to clean it up.
> well,,it will be ground on anyway


What about a 357xp top end?


----------



## tbone75

Moving that fridge may not have been a good idea , paying fer it now. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> What about a 357xp top end?



Dont think owner would want to go smaller in size,even tho not by much..


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Dont think owner would want to go smaller in size,even tho not by much..



Better performance


----------



## jerrycmorrow

haven't been here in a while. just checkin in to see how all yall, youse guys, you'ns are doin. hope all is well.


----------



## AU_K2500

jerrycmorrow said:


> haven't been here in a while. just checkin in to see how all yall, youse guys, you'ns are doin. hope all is well.



Doing good Jerry, nice to see you come to the dark side now and then.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Better performance



better performance from a 357 p&c over a 359 ??


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Moving that fridge may not have been a good idea , paying fer it now. LOL



I think your OL should have pushed it with you riding down the stairs. That would have been much better. Ye ha, the fridge whisperer. 

Hope you feel better man. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> better performance from a 357 p&c over a 359 ??



opcorn:



Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> better performance from a 357 p&c over a 359 ??



Read something about that somewhere on here ? Something about crank stuffers ?


----------



## IEL

Ron, I seem to recall hearing you are a ham radio opperator? Am I correct on that?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> better performance from a 357 p&c over a 359 ??



From what I've been told its like comparing a 353 to a 346

357 has more power and rpms do to the porting and case stuffers than the 359


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Ron, I seem to recall hearing you are a ham radio opperator? Am I correct on that?



Yes


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> From what I've been told its like comparing a 353 to a 346
> 
> 357 has more power and rpms do to the porting and case stuffers than the 359



But this is a 359 ..


----------



## farrell

I am aware of that Ron 

But same chassis as 357

Just an idea ol'buddy


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I am aware of that Ron
> 
> But same chassis as 357
> 
> Just an idea ol'buddy




Any Better now?

Where's John?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Crickets chirping .........


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Yes



Have you got an HF set?

The museum Im at has a ham radio station, and the guy I normally work with is in charge of it.
Anyways, we were talking to chicago a few weeks back, and that was in mid day with a 250 watt rig. Once the 350 watt tube rig is set up, and if we got the timing right, I bet we could get right out to NH.

I was thinking of when I have my ticket his fall, it would be interesting to try and make a connection with you.
I am planning on setting up a radio station in my room this fall. I am planning on a two meter base tube rig.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Crickets chirping .........



Hey uncle mongo!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Any Better now?
> 
> Where's John?



Still sore


----------



## dancan

Where's that durn corn husk doll ????


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> Still sore



Oh and pissed cause I can't do nothing!


----------



## dancan

You'll get over it , it won't be for ever , if I can get a 24 of beer to the car on crutches you'll be just fine .


----------



## IEL

That damn cursed stihl will be the death of me....
Yeserday when I tried to start it, the pull cord snapped. Today I finally get it ready, and it wont fire... After much testing I found it had no spark..... Another 4 hours minimum to even find the issue.... I fear it might be points. 

If I was charging him labor, it wouldnt be worth it. At the going shop rate, he could buy a new ms441 AND ms660 with what it would have cost.... LOL


----------



## dancan

I'm glad I was given the Oh17 , I'll just give it away if it's more than 15 minutes to fix LOL


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Still sore



Time for a Perk ?


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Time for a Perk ?



Yep!

Just got to take the first shower since Sunday

Was startin to smell a lil funny


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Yep!
> 
> Just got to take the first shower since Sunday
> 
> Was startin to smell a lil funny



We know what you mean .

Funky Stink


----------



## dancan

What the heck is a momeowner ????


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey uncle mongo!



Package incoming!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I had a oops moment !

Bout a package deal on a pile of chit ! LOL

Stihl trimmer power heads -HL101,HL45,FS45,HT75
Echo - 305,345,346
Husky - 353


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!!!!


Lieutenant Dan!!! Cattle prod worked!!!!!




Heeee'sssssss baaaaacccckkkkk!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Yup , a couple of trigger depressions and anything will get a moovin LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yep!
> 
> Just got to take the first shower since Sunday
> 
> Was startin to smell a lil funny



Here I thought that skunk was back !


:bad_smelly:


----------



## dancan

But I have both my legs .....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John !!!!!
> 
> 
> Lieutenant Dan!!! Cattle prod worked!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heeee'sssssss baaaaacccckkkkk!!!!!!



OL drug me to Wally World !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , a couple of trigger depressions and anything will get a moovin LOL



Thought sumpin was biting my azz !


EeDDee got me !! :msp_angry:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> But I have both my legs .....



Scary ain't it.........


----------



## tbone75

This will be the first 353 Husky I have had ! Lots of 350s and a few 346s . Very little different than a 346 .


----------



## dancan

Keeps things real .


----------



## tbone75

Pizza sub is ready !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

A reality check for sure.......



On another note.....

Hey John!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Pizza sub is ready !!



Did you get mine with extra cheese?????

Ya forgot last time!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Did you get mine with extra cheese?????
> 
> Ya forgot last time!!!!!



No !!! The OL does the extra cheese , NOT ME !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> This will be the first 353 Husky I have had ! Lots of 350s and a few 346s . Very little different than a 346 .



Same saws different top ends


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Same saws different top ends



A little grinding it will be just fine ! LOL Real nice shape !


----------



## tbone75

Really don't know what I will do with all them Steel trimmer power heads ? LOL The little Eekos I like ! Same as the top handle ones,just have the longer handle.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No !!! The OL does the extra cheese , NOT ME !



Ain't arguing wid da Boss. 

It will be just fine.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ain't arguing wid da Boss.
> 
> It will be just fine.



Darn wonder she didn't put all kinds of peppers on it too ! YUK !!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> I am aware of that Ron
> 
> But same chassis as 357
> 
> Just an idea ol'buddy



I know same chassis,but no crank stuffers in 359 right ?

why ?? you have a top end to part with ??


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Have you got an HF set?
> 
> The museum Im at has a ham radio station, and the guy I normally work with is in charge of it.
> Anyways, we were talking to chicago a few weeks back, and that was in mid day with a 250 watt rig. Once the 350 watt tube rig is set up, and if we got the timing right, I bet we could get right out to NH.
> 
> I was thinking of when I have my ticket his fall, it would be interesting to try and make a connection with you.
> I am planning on setting up a radio station in my room this fall. I am planning on a two meter base tube rig.



Yes i have a NICE HF set,,icom IC-746  only 100 watts out,barefoot,,i havent hooked up my 1.2 KW amp in awhile.. 
only an omni ant rite now..  beam is down,,gotta get that stuff squared away again..


what freq were you on ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I know same chassis,but no crank stuffers in 359 right ?
> 
> why ?? you have a top end to part with ??



No stuffers in the 359

My assumption is that is what sets the 357 apart power wise

Nope no top ends here

I still want to get a 357/359 at some point


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'm glad I was given the Oh17 , I'll just give it away if it's more than 15 minutes to fix LOL



 " IF "  you can find some sucker to yake a steal !!..

i found one but he STIHL hasnt picked it up yet !!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> No stuffers in the 359
> 
> My assumption is that is what sets the 357 apart power wise
> 
> Nope no top ends here
> 
> I still want to get a 357/359 at some point



I had some parts of both. I know the 357 crankcase is bad. Don't think I got a jug with it ? Not to much of the 359 is there either ? Thought I had a lot more parts of them ?
Got a nice running 359 , and another I ported ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> " IF "  you can find some sucker to yake a steal !!..
> 
> i found one but he STIHL hasnt picked it up yet !!



I have SOLD a few of them ! LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> " IF "  you can find some sucker to yake a steal !!..
> 
> i found one but he STIHL hasnt picked it up yet !!



Well , the previous owner found a sucker LOL


Betcha 10 bucks that John would take that Oh17 off your hands at the drop of a hat .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Darn wonder she didn't put all kinds of peppers on it too ! YUK !!



Peppers are good for taking off your food!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Well , the previous owner found a sucker LOL
> 
> 
> Betcha 10 bucks that John would take that Oh17 off your hands at the drop of a hat .



But who would pick the dropped hat up?? 

John can't!!!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> But who would pick the dropped hat up??
> 
> John can't!!!



That's what John wanted grandkids for , makeum think it's s Seasame Street game "Count the Hat" LOL


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Yes i have a NICE HF set,,icom IC-746  only 100 watts out,barefoot,,i havent hooked up my 1.2 KW amp in awhile..
> only an omni ant rite now..  beam is down,,gotta get that stuff squared away again..
> 
> 
> what freq were you on ??



I can't remember off the top of my head. He was running the radio, I was just watching and listening.
This rig has a long line antenna between the tops of two very, very big cedar trees. The two running hf sets there are a Kenwood tube 250 watt, and a swan tube 350 watt. The guy who used to own the swan set has qsl cards from as far as china and Australia. (mind you, he did have a massive antenna, likely a secondary amp, and did all his radio work between 11pm and 3am, when the ionosphere was at its best) The antenna is set up for North/south, but it still reached chicago, due east. We are thinking of putting up an even higher east/west antenna at some point. I am hoping to get my radio ticket this summer, and it would likely be late fall before I get to try running the hf rig. If I managed to reach you, it would be the longest connection ever made with that station.


----------



## dancan

Ah stihl dunno what a momeowner is but the reviews are funny .

momeowner saw reviews


----------



## farrell

My mother in law and brother in law just brought me a lazy boy!

Now I can sit in relative comfort!


----------



## tbone75

I see how yous is ! Pick on the Slug when hes down and out. LOL Got the belly full and fell asleep !!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> My mother in law and brother in law just brought me a lazy boy!
> 
> Now I can sit in relative comfort!



Sure nice of them ! That will feel much better !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I see how yous is ! Pick on the Slug when hes down and out. LOL Got the belly full and fell asleep !!



And would you expect any less from us ????


----------



## dancan

Adam will be sittin in the Husqueeboy chair dozin off in no time .


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> I can't remember off the top of my head. He was running the radio, I was just watching and listening.
> This rig has a long line antenna between the tops of two very, very big cedar trees. The two running hf sets there are a Kenwood tube 250 watt, and a swan tube 350 watt. The guy who used to own the swan set has qsl cards from as far as china and Australia. (mind you, he did have a massive antenna, likely a secondary amp, and did all his radio work between 11pm and 3am, when the ionosphere was at its best) The antenna is set up for North/south, but it still reached chicago, due east. We are thinking of putting up an even higher east/west antenna at some point. I am hoping to get my radio ticket this summer, and it would likely be late fall before I get to try running the hf rig. If I managed to reach you, it would be the longest connection ever made with that station.



The only place on the earth i havent reached is the north pole and the south pole


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Adam will be sittin in the Husqueeboy chair dozin off in no time .



Already is!


----------



## roncoinc

Talk about belly full 

four hours sitting with the "rub" on it and six hours in the smoker and finished with a brown sugar mop to get a nice dark "bark" on it made this rack of ribs a belly buster !! LOL !!

fall off the bone tender too....

meat candy !!!!

ten hours to make,,ten minits to make dissapear ..


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Talk about belly full
> 
> four hours sitting with the "rub" on it and six hours in the smoker and finished with a brown sugar mop to get a nice dark "bark" on it made this rack of ribs a belly buster !! LOL !!
> 
> fall off the bone tender too....
> 
> meat candy !!!!
> 
> ten hours to make,,ten minits to make dissapear ..




forgot to mention,,wood used was wild cherry


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> forgot to mention,,wood used was wild cherry



Now i'm feelin like Adam


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Talk about belly full
> 
> four hours sitting with the "rub" on it and six hours in the smoker and finished with a brown sugar mop to get a nice dark "bark" on it made this rack of ribs a belly buster !! LOL !!
> 
> fall off the bone tender too....
> 
> meat candy !!!!
> 
> ten hours to make,,ten minits to make dissapear ..



That pants belt be needin some new holes....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That pants belt be needin some new holes....LOL




Pants ??? 

i said i wuz feelin like Adam !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Pants ???
> 
> i said i wuz feelin like Adam !!



Chubby Smurf,...now that sounds near as good as Pappy Smurf.....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Pants ???
> 
> i said i wuz feelin like Adam !!



That was a proud zinger from left field!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Chubby Smurf,...now that sounds near as good as Pappy Smurf.....LOL



BlubaSnurf !!


----------



## tbone75

Brb


----------



## farrell

Sure be mean to the fella that's on bed rest:msp_sad:

Got kabobs marinating for tomorrow!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Sure be mean to the fella that's on bed rest:msp_sad:
> 
> Got kabobs marinating for tomorrow!



That be how it pose to work ! Kick when there down ! :msp_w00t:


See what they did to me while I was napping ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## mainewoods

There is no mercy on AS.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mainewoods

roncoinc said:


> Pants ???
> 
> i said i wuz feelin like Adam !!



Nothin' better than downing a rack of ribs in your birthday suit!


----------



## tbone75

Buncha slackers tonight !


----------



## tbone75

mainewoods said:


> nothin' better than downing a rack of ribs in your birthday suit!



tmi !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slacker,...yep....Time:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Super long day today....10 hrs of sun light and then 220 miles of driving this evening. Did eat dinner with my sister and niece that turns two tomorrow. Off to the bed for a few hours.....




Jimmy


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey guys.

Nite Jerry.


----------



## farrell

The husquee boy chair sure is nice!

Now I just need cold beer...............


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jerry & Flap Jack


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> The husquee boy chair sure is nice!
> 
> Now I just need cold beer...............



That's thinking small. Cooler with iced down beer right beside the chair. Now that's how to roll:msp_biggrin:


----------



## IEL

I have bougt what will likely replace easy off as my main degreaser.
Its basically the same, but far cheaper. No its not generic pizzoff, its a 6.6lb can of lye crystals.
I figured I will just mix up my own caustic degreaser, costs less and I can mix it to different strengths

About $26 for 6.6lb. Atleast its suppost to be... The useless slack jawed person behind the counter scanned a $5 iten twice insted of scanning the lye... I didnt notice until I got home, and I sure as hell wasnt walking all the way back to pay them more money because they screwed up.... So under $1 a pound for this lye. Now I just need a sprayer for it.

It should also make some real nice lye gravy for paint stripping.


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> That's thinking small. Cooler with iced down beer right beside the chair. Now that's how to roll:msp_biggrin:



Thinking more along the lines of the fridge........


----------



## farrell

The perk makin me very sleepy


----------



## IEL

Night guys.


----------



## tbone75

Try to sleep again ! No luck so far. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Try to sleep again ! No luck so far. LOL



Sorry Ol Buddy. 

Hope ya do better!!


----------



## dancan

He musta fallen asleep , now we can make fun of him .


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm , a lot seem to be testing them Husquee boy chairs .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well it appears to be morning...better head to the J thing for a bit......




Jimmy


----------



## BigDaddyR

Yep I'm there. The J thing and desk plastered after my 1/2 day yesterday. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## roncoinc

Raining...

shop day today


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. I think this is the first time I have went to sleep and woken up on the same page... LOL

Cold pizza and 7up for breakfast. 

I will provide updates on my homemade paint stripper/ultimate degreaser.
I think the old tractor with atleast two coats of paint, and a heavy grease layer will really put it to the test. That wont be for a while though.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Morning guys. I think this is the first time I have went to sleep and woken up on the same page... LOL
> 
> Cold pizza and 7up for breakfast.
> 
> I will provide updates on my homemade paint stripper/ultimate degreaser.
> I think the old tractor with atleast two coats of paint, and a heavy grease layer will really put it to the test. That wont be for a while though.



I like pizza for breakfast


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> I like pizza for breakfast



Pepperoni and mushroom, my favourite.
The warm 7up, not so much....


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

Sore this mornin

Another boring day planned


----------



## IEL

People visiting for 10 days today...


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Mornin kids!
> 
> Sore this mornin
> 
> Another boring day planned



I got something you can do 

go on ebay and match up a coil for a FS85 ..
dont need the contacts for shutoff,switch on strimmer dont work anyway.
gotta be something else that will fit !
or i can make work..
kepp you busy awhile


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I got something you can do
> 
> go on ebay and match up a coil for a FS85 ..
> dont need the contacts for shutoff,switch on strimmer dont work anyway.
> gotta be something else that will fit !
> or i can make work..
> kepp you busy awhile



Stihl part# 41374001350

Fits these model # FS80 FS80R FS75 FS85 BG85 FC75 FC85 KM85 HL75 HS75 FH75 FR85 HT70 HT75 KA85 KW85 SP80 SP81


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Stihl part# 41374001350
> 
> Fits these model # FS80 FS80R FS75 FS85 BG85 FC75 FC85 KM85 HL75 HS75 FH75 FR85 HT70 HT75 KA85 KW85 SP80 SP81



I know that..
donwanna buy one..
john sent me one and it died like the one in it.
want to try one i may have that will fit that i know is good.

done it before with saws,,elongate a hole here and there,,grind a little for clearance,,etc..


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I know that..
> donwanna buy one..
> john sent me one and it died like the one in it.
> want to try one i may have that will fit that i know is good.
> 
> done it before with saws,,elongate a hole here and there,,grind a little for clearance,,etc..



Oh...............


----------



## roncoinc

See ??


one like this may work..

New Husqvarna Craftsman Poulan Ignition Coil 545115801 Fits PP4218AV MC4218 | eBay


----------



## roncoinc

I have a bunch of other whackers too,,may have to look at them ??

cant tell me a squeel whacker coil is propriatory !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I have a bunch of other whackers too,,may have to look at them ??
> 
> cant tell me a squeel whacker coil is propriatory !!



You will find something I'm sure


----------



## IEL

This week will be a total disaster... Only one of the four people speak any english... The rest only speak italian... I dont know a single word of italian... And I am the only one home when they arrive.....


And i dont exactly enjoy people visiting.... LOL


----------



## farrell

I need to find some firewood today

Not particularly fond of useing the foreman to grill my kabobs


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> This week will be a total disaster... Only one of the four people speak any english... The rest only speak italian... I dont know a single word of italian... And I am the only one home when they arrive.....
> 
> 
> And i dont exactly enjoy people visiting.... LOL



OH but think of the COOKING lessons !


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> I need to find some firewood today
> 
> Not particularly fond of useing the foreman to grill my kabobs



I got some nice dry cherry if you want to come pick it up


----------



## roncoinc

Wonder what John's up to ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wonder what John's up to ??



That plus sleeping ! Got back up a couple more times , finally passed out .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That plus sleeping ! Got back up a couple more times , finally passed out .



Maybe tonight with some help ??


----------



## tbone75

Dang rain is moving in for the weekend. Gotta get some grass mowed today !


----------



## roncoinc

Found a coil that will bolt on that steal trimmer.
need to lengthen plug wire.
soldering iron heating up now 

dunno what it came off,,loose in a drawer.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Maybe tonight with some help ??



Yes ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Found a coil that will bolt on that steal trimmer.
> need to lengthen plug wire.
> soldering iron heating up now
> 
> dunno what it came off,,loose in a drawer.



Great !!


----------



## tbone75

Think I gave 25 bucks for that junk one. I got screwed ! Been to long to worry about it now.


----------



## tbone75

Guess I got 4 of the little Eeko saws. LOL Hope I can get 2 or 3 runners out of the pile ? Don't know what the 353 needs yet ? Hope just a piston ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Guess I got 4 of the little Eeko saws. LOL Hope I can get 2 or 3 runners out of the pile ? Don't know what the 353 needs yet ? Hope just a piston ?



Leetle Eeko top handles?

Hey John. !!!

And all!!!!


----------



## farrell

We have been cleaning house

Now eatin lunch and takin a break


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Think I gave 25 bucks for that junk one. I got screwed ! Been to long to worry about it now.



A new one is only $32 .


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Found a coil that will bolt on that steal trimmer.
> need to lengthen plug wire.
> soldering iron heating up now
> 
> dunno what it came off,,loose in a drawer.



IT WORKS !!!!



soldered on a piece to make it longer,,a piece of tubing to cover joint,some nice tape and it even looks good,,tho you cant see it anuway !

ran it a good long time and didnt die..

John your coil fired but only lasted about 10 min.
the original would last about 15min.
ran this one about 45min.. 

wonder what saw it came off ??


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> A new one is only $32 .



I stop in for lunch and find Ron pouring salt on the snail. Someone take his magnifying glass away and hide the ants. LOL. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Need a new duckbill valve and carb for the Craftsman 55 CC. carb is NLA and duckbill as well. 

Anyone use Chem-dip to clean a problem carb? Info I found says tear town carb and soak overnight. Looks like local Wally World has it. May be the only hope this poor little Crapsman has. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Need a new duckbill valve and carb for the Craftsman 55 CC. carb is NLA and duckbill as well.
> 
> Anyone use Chem-dip to clean a problem carb? Info I found says tear town carb and soak overnight. Looks like local Wally World has it. May be the only hope this poor little Crapsman has.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



whats a crapsman 55cc ??

duckbill go in the gas cap ?

got a pic of the carb ??
and make and model ?

pic makes it easier to look for one.
i got pahts


----------



## roncoinc

Also finished a try bilt strimmer today.
carb rebuild,,couple hours in the USC and gaskets.
hard to adjust carb,smoked like heck !!
looked at fuel,dumped it,,never seen grey colored mix ??
put my 50-one in and carb tuned a whole lot diff !!
dont smoke and runs good now 

on to the next one.



wonder if that carb still on that old crapsman that had bad seals ??
may have to look.
and take mini pix for Jimmy !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Leetle Eeko top handles?
> 
> Hey John. !!!
> 
> And all!!!!



Almost , will be when I get done with them. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A new one is only $32 .



I got ripped real good !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> IT WORKS !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> soldered on a piece to make it longer,,a piece of tubing to cover joint,some nice tape and it even looks good,,tho you cant see it anuway !
> 
> ran it a good long time and didnt die..
> 
> John your coil fired but only lasted about 10 min.
> the original would last about 15min.
> ran this one about 45min..
> 
> wonder what saw it came off ??



Be nice to know what it came off of ? May need another one some time ?


----------



## tbone75

Working on the OLs steam mop , plugged up. Need some lime cleaner I think .


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy Mac's !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Jimmy Mac's !!



What is the proper literary term.......a mangle of MiniMacs?


----------



## tbone75

That is such a grotesque pic ! oop:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That is suck a grotesque pic ! oop:



Substitute for ipecac.......


----------



## tbone75

Got about a 1/4 of the yard mowed,close to the house. Rain again tomorrow,better get back at it !


----------



## dancan

It's a gagal .


----------



## roncoinc

John,that 4 stroke runs good,,after i put oil in it 

BUT,,,,,,,,,,, the 2stroke shafts dont fit


----------



## roncoinc

I found what coil fit that squeel trimmer !!

camo out of a 33cc homelite ranger ,,or like that.
lengthen plug wire and gap and worked perfect.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,that 4 stroke runs good,,after i put oil in it
> 
> BUT,,,,,,,,,,, the 2stroke shafts dont fit



Now that really sucks !! Guess I will have to find a long box ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Now that really sucks !! Guess I will have to find a long box ? LOL



You have the first shaft !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ??????????? :msp_angry:

supposedlly the bottom attachments fit,,try one and see.. ??


----------



## tbone75

All the attachments fit both ? Thought the rest of the shaft would be the same ? You got any attachments to fit ? The troy built,craftsman bot fit.
I can send the half for the motor easy nuff.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You have the first shaft !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ??????????? :msp_angry:
> 
> supposedlly the bottom attachments fit,,try one and see.. ??



Didn't think you would need it ? LOL And didn't have a box long nuff.


----------



## tbone75

I will find some way to wrap it up ? :msp_unsure:

Danged ol phart ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> All the attachments fit both ? Thought the rest of the shaft would be the same ? You got any attachments to fit ? The troy built,craftsman bot fit.
> I can send the half for the motor easy nuff.



I have attachments..

you got mail.


----------



## tbone75

I gots to get back on the mower now ! BBL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will find some way to wrap it up ? :msp_unsure:
> 
> Danged ol phart ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I want the torque for the brush trimmer and the chainsaw..


----------



## dancan

Which fs85 you got ?
I'm not sure but isn't there an old fs85 and a newer one ?
I need a p/c for the older one .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Which fs85 you got ?
> I'm not sure but isn't there an old fs85 and a newer one ?
> I need a p/c for the older one .



Taint mine    :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

I know Johon gots some .
Good to know that a coil will work if you can fit it in the hole , I wonder if a 1 piece coil would work to replace a 2 piece system ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I know Johon gots some .
> Good to know that a coil will work if you can fit it in the hole , I wonder if a 1 piece coil would work to replace a 2 piece system ?



Knot the rite megenetes on the flie wheeley thingey .


----------



## dancan

Whell , that bites .
I guess I'll jus have a talk wit Jose an see if he can make it rite soon as the kotten kandy starts werken .


----------



## dancan

Ole Biscuit musta found that new place te hang out , Dough , Ray & Money , no time fer us lower class peeple .


----------



## tbone75

Got close to half the yard mowed. Had nuff that fer today !


Time fer pizza !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ole Biscuit musta found that new place te hang out , Dough , Ray & Money , no time fer us lower class peeple .



Told ya hes glassed into that boat ! LOL Or maybe he glassed himself to that brick ?

Making a floating brick ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I want the torque for the brush trimmer and the chainsaw..



Least it runs !


----------



## dancan

Glassin is what my uncle does , sell some facy canoes to rich Mericans and utility work canoes to us peons .
Ole Biscuit coulda been at that Money bar while payin just a few scheckles for the fancy glass work .....LOL
Had some BBQ ribs an rice for supper , didn't use muh fingurs much , used some fancy schmansy Oneida forks


----------



## roncoinc

I ordered four WAT carb kits from amazon a couple hours ago.
just got a notice they have been shipped !!
SO much better than feebay


----------



## dancan

I've bought stuff from the chinee guys with good feedback on the bay , found them sellin on alibaba , bought from then there with no issues .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I ordered four WAT carb kits from amazon a couple hours ago.
> just got a notice they have been shipped !!
> SO much better than feebay



Plus you get free shipping !

I don't ! :msp_razz:

And I have to pay sales tax on anything from there !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I've bought stuff from the chinee guys with good feedback on the bay , found them sellin on alibaba , bought from then there with no issues .



That alibaba got some strange prices on there ? Gotta watch him !


----------



## tbone75

Wish them chinee fellas would make 044 tanks ! Can't find a good one !


----------



## dancan

I only buy from alibaba if they sell ont the bay if they got a good rep .
I'd only take the chance on an unknown if I can afford the $ lost .


----------



## dancan

Things are smoothin out but no feeling of euforia  and I aint gonna go mow the lawn .
I'll haveta see if Jose can liven things up .


----------



## tbone75

May need to find some steel whacker shafts ? Or adapt some other brand to them ? LOL All them power heads suppose to have good compression ? Haven't looked to see what size they all are ? One HT75 is 34mm piston the rest ???? But they say steel,they will sell ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Things are smoothin out but no feeling of euforia  and I aint gonna go mow the lawn .
> I'll haveta see if Jose can liven things up .



Quit playin with it and have bout 3 shots,be just fine ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Wow , wow , wow stop the bus !
You got a HT75 ?
And what else ???


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> wow , wow , wow stop the bus !
> You got a ht75 ?
> And what else ???



hl 101 , hl 45 , fs 45


----------



## tbone75

Only got the motors.


----------



## tbone75

I telled ya yesterday I got all that stuff ! Package deal , 4 - Eekos & 4 steel trimmer motors.


----------



## dancan

101 run ?
De wife no like Jose an water LOL


----------



## dancan

Ya didn't say what all the steels .....


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Glassin is what my uncle does , sell some facy canoes to rich Mericans and utility work canoes to us peons .
> Ole Biscuit coulda been at that Money bar while payin just a few scheckles for the fancy glass work .....LOL
> Had some BBQ ribs an rice for supper , didn't use muh fingurs much , used some fancy schmansy Oneida forks



Did I send you Bar-B-Q forks??

Cause ya didn't want knives Maybe?

Out of sight out of mind......sad idnt it??


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Quit playin with it and have bout 3 shots,be just fine ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Already into 2 of my beers which is like 6 of your beers , things smoothin out better .
Jose is better than Sauza .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 101 run ?
> De wife no like Jose an water LOL



All I knows is they suppose to have good compression. Have to wait and see ?



Water & Jose = WIMP ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Already into 2 of my beers which is like 6 of your beers , things smoothin out better .
> Jose is better than Sauza .



Not better than Killians !!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Did I send you Bar-B-Q forks??
> 
> Cause ya didn't want knives Maybe?
> 
> Out of sight out of mind......sad idnt it??



You sent knives  , I found a set of forks , they were the right size , shape and weight , all important for happy eating .
I hate using flimsy , punched out tin cutlery .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ya didn't say what all the steels .....



Did too , doofus ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> You sent knives  , I found a set of forks , they were the right size , shape and weight , all important for happy eating .
> I hate using flimsy , punched out tin cutlery .



Well SOMEBODY didn't want knives....

Hope ya got a good deal. No more than $1 each for the heavy duty stuff.

Wooden or stainless handles????

Wood. Take an edge easy?? 

No. Stainless. 

No idea....


----------



## tbone75

Gots to go pick cukes ! Theys everywhere ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> All I knows is they suppose to have good compression. Have to wait and see ?
> 
> 
> 
> Water & Jose = WIMP ! :msp_w00t:



Already told ya , I week LOL

I think I have a ht 75 at the shop , only have the outer tube and the mounting ears on the motor were broke if I recall which is common because they get dropped from heights .
Tubes and shafts get effed easily as well , hard to find I think you'll find .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Did too , doofus ! :msp_w00t:



Might have been thinkin bout how I just unloaded a piece of Husquee shyte to sum poor sucker at the time , I'll pay more attention next time .


----------



## dancan

New forks , 25 cents each , salvation army , stainless and heavy , I gave them back the butterknives to sell , only wanted the right forks , cause it's important to have the right forks .


----------



## dancan

Adam must be driven the new "Bark-O-Lounger" .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Might have been thinkin bout how I just unloaded a piece of Husquee shyte to sum poor sucker at the time , I'll pay more attention next time .



You're being redundant talking about Hooskies like that. 

Hey Dan.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> New forks , 25 cents each , salvation army , stainless and heavy , I gave them back the butterknives to sell , only wanted the right forks , cause it's important to have the right forks .



Good deal!!! 

I like Bar-B-Q forks you can turn a roast with.


----------



## dancan

Do I have to stop tellin it like it is ????
I thot I was stating the obvious , I guess I'll take my ball and go play elsewhere .....sniff


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Do I have to stop tellin it like it is ????
> I thot I was stating the obvious , I guess I'll take my ball and go play elsewhere .....sniff



Get some 151 and brew some Piña Colliders.


----------



## dancan

151 , all burn , no love , lotsa burn LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Already told ya , I week LOL
> 
> I think I have a ht 75 at the shop , only have the outer tube and the mounting ears on the motor were broke if I recall which is common because they get dropped from heights .
> Tubes and shafts get effed easily as well , hard to find I think you'll find .



With a steal,,first they have to get THROWN to a height before they can drop


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Already into 2 of my beers which is like 6 of your beers , things smoothin out better .
> Jose is better than Sauza .



Ok,,i'll ask,,what percentage alky is your beer ??

we get from 5 to %10,,most around 6 or 7...


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> You're being redumnant talking about Hooskies like that.
> 
> Hey Dan.



fixed it


----------



## roncoinc

reading a chef on cooking steak 

" I do so love animals, especially dead, sliced up and roasted ones, their very life blood oozing out of them to the rim of my plate; the colour of conker on the outside, of velvet plush within. "


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> reading a chef on cooking steak
> 
> " I do so love animals, especially dead, sliced up and roasted ones, their very life blood oozing out of them to the rim of my plate; the colour of conker on the outside, of velvet plush within. "



" What matters is that, on their journey towards satisfying our appetites they should be treated with the utmost respect: a good life, a sweet death, and the attentions of someone who knows what the hell they are doing in the kitchen when it gets there. Because there really is no point taking the life of an animal if all you are going to do is ruin it the moment you get it near the fire. In short, asking for your steak well done is a crime against food. "


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> " What matters is that, on their journey towards satisfying our appetites they should be treated with the utmost respect: a good life, a sweet death, and the attentions of someone who knows what the hell they are doing in the kitchen when it gets there. Because there really is no point taking the life of an animal if all you are going to do is ruin it the moment you get it near the fire. In short, asking for your steak well done is a crime against food. "



" But with beef or lamb or venison, duck or grouse, and even with pork these days, serving it rare so the juices run is not a quick route to the nearest cemetery. It is a quick route to a good meal. Perhaps you still can't stomach the idea. Maybe the sight of pink flesh makes you heave. In which case you really shouldn't be eating meat at all. You don't deserve it. "


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,i'll ask,,what percentage alky is your beer ??
> 
> we get from 5 to %10,,most around 6 or 7...



Your beer that they sell up here is like 4 % , isn't it like 3 % down there wit the watered downed thing that was in the news last year ?
OK , I'll rephrase my 2 is like a 6 pack of Bud or the like ...... not like the imported o craft beer yall have down there .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Your beer that they sell up here is like 4 % , isn't it like 3 % down there wit the watered downed thing that was in the news last year ?
> OK , I'll rephrase my 2 is like a 6 pack of Bud or the like ...... not like the imported o craft beer yall have down there .



LOL !!!!!

here..




Realbeer.com: Beer Alcohol Content And Carbs In Beer


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!!!
> 
> here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realbeer.com: Beer Alcohol Content And Carbs In Beer



Canadian beer vs. American beer: The alcohol content battle | fermentarium


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> fixed it



Should fix the Hooskies......spay or neuter.....


Butwho cares. You say potato I say tomato......


----------



## roncoinc

Flatside !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> reading a chef on cooking steak
> 
> " I do so love animals, especially dead, sliced up and roasted ones, their very life blood oozing out of them to the rim of my plate; the colour of conker on the outside, of velvet plush within. "



Beutifol Beutifol poetry. Sniff. Sniff. 

Make me want to kill a lamb. And 2 minutes on a side. 

I'll get the lamb Ron !!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Flatside !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Night Ol Buddy!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> " But with beef or lamb or venison, duck or grouse, and even with pork these days, serving it rare so the juices run is not a quick route to the nearest cemetery. It is a quick route to a good meal. Perhaps you still can't stomach the idea. Maybe the sight of pink flesh makes you heave. In which case you really shouldn't be eating meat at all. You don't deserve it. "



Its only good if its cooked all the way through ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Got cukes growing in 4 different places ! LOL Picked 2 more after the pic. LOL 30 of them !

The dark ones are bush cukes the long ones I forgot. LOL Never had any get that big before ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got cukes growing in 4 different places ! LOL Picked 2 more after the pic. LOL 30 of them !
> 
> The dark ones are bush cukes the long ones I forgot. LOL Never had any get that big before ?



Mmmmmmn, fresh garden cukes sliced thin floating in vinegar,salt n pepper.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mmmmmmn, fresh garden cukes sliced thin floating in vinegar,salt n pepper.



Love them like that ! Got some in the fridge right now !

Making pickles this year ! Dill,Kosher Dill and Sweet ! Stihl have lots of Bread & Butter pickles left.


----------



## farrell

Hey kids!

I couldn't sit still no longer

I mowed yard

Then we went for drive


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey kids!
> 
> I couldn't sit still no longer
> 
> I mowed yard
> 
> Then we went for drive



You better be careful there DUMAS !!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey kids!
> 
> I couldn't sit still no longer
> 
> I mowed yard
> 
> Then we went for drive



I was even dumber ! Starting saws right after hernia surgery. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> whats a crapsman 55cc ??
> 
> duckbill go in the gas cap ?
> 
> got a pic of the carb ??
> and make and model ?
> 
> pic makes it easier to look for one.
> i got pahts



Here are some pics. Boss basically gave it to me as a parts saw today. Would still like to get it running as its so close. 

Saw, model#, picture of duckbill and vent setup off the saw. Duckbill is in tank not cap or I would have bought a cap. Probably should be more frugal. Thought the # off the carb was WT-509 but didn't get anything in a search. I have paper for trade, 365 stock daws and a few other minor things. 

View attachment 306186

View attachment 306187

View attachment 306188

View attachment 306189
View attachment 306190



Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

My find tonight from CL. 

View attachment 306193

View attachment 306194

Fuel line toast! Small too. 
View attachment 306195



Sent on the fly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> My find tonight from CL.
> 
> View attachment 306193
> 
> View attachment 306194
> 
> Fuel line toast! Small too.
> View attachment 306195
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



My favorite stinky huskee, well this ones bit bigger brother 45, it was free and in like new condition but needed a piston and the carb fixed.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Here are some pics. Boss basically gave it to me as a parts saw today. Would still like to get it running as its so close.
> 
> Saw, model#, picture of duckbill and vent setup off the saw. Duckbill is in tank not cap or I would have bought a cap. Probably should be more frugal. Thought the # off the carb was WT-509 but didn't get anything in a search. I have paper for trade, 365 stock daws and a few other minor things.
> 
> View attachment 306186
> 
> View attachment 306187
> 
> View attachment 306188
> 
> View attachment 306189
> View attachment 306190
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Not sure who makes that saw for craftsman ? Always use to be Poulans. That don't look anything like a poulan ?
Need to pull that carb off and get some pix of it. May be able to match something up ?


----------



## IEL

Two little kids who speak no english running around the house... I have escaped to the basement...

I might need some crown royal in my 7up tonight...... LOL


Spending the whole weekend at the museum. The puppy will spend the day with me on sunday.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> My find tonight from CL.
> 
> View attachment 306193
> 
> View attachment 306194
> 
> Fuel line toast! Small too.
> View attachment 306195
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Should be able to get that fuel line same place you got the other stuff.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Two little kids who speak no english running around the house... I have escaped to the basement...
> 
> I might need some crown royal in my 7up tonight...... LOL
> 
> 
> Spending the whole weekend at the museum. The puppy will spend the day with me on sunday.



I have a Aunt,full blooded Italian ! She use to get to jabbering at me in Italian ! I just give her the stupid look ! Them she would laugh and speak English ! LOL

Talk about a cook ! OMG ! I go visit her and my Uncle out in Indiana , gain 10 lbs. in 2 days ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Should be able to get that fuel line same place you got the other stuff.



Yep and I'll be out that way tomorrow for a sale so will try to remember to take a piece with me. Maybe he's got my 450 clutch cover sticker in too which would be cool. Need some more starter rope also.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My favorite stinky huskee, well this ones bit bigger brother 45, it was free and in like new condition but needed a piston and the carb fixed.



Yer window saw ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Yep and I'll be out that way tomorrow for a sale so will try to remember to take a piece with me. Maybe he's got my 450 clutch cover sticker in too which would be cool. Need some more starter rope also.



You can get starter rope on flea bay the cheapest. Ron found some not long ago for a very good price ! Get to working on saws you need 2 or 3 sizes.


----------



## jimdad07

12 pack gone, cigar lit, haybine fixed...good f'ing night!


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Yep and I'll be out that way tomorrow for a sale so will try to remember to take a piece with me. Maybe he's got my 450 clutch cover sticker in too which would be cool. Need some more starter rope also.



Last fuel line I bought was from Jacks , Bout 1.30 a foot. Usually get 10' of 2 sizes. I use it all up during whacker season. LOL Got a 50' roll some where on flea bay for just under a buck a foot. 1/4" , 3/16" & .014 is bout all you ever need.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Not sure who makes that saw for craftsman ? Always use to be Poulans. That don't look anything like a poulan ?
> Need to pull that carb off and get some pix of it. May be able to match something up ?



Think it was made by MTD. JennFeng/Remington. Hmm


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> 12 pack gone, cigar lit, haybine fixed...good f'ing night!



You , 12 pack = DONE ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Think it was made by MTD. JennFeng/Remington. Hmm



New one on me ??????? Maybe Ron will know ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Last fuel line I bought was from Jacks , Bout 1.30 a foot. Usually get 10' of 2 sizes. I use it all up during whacker season. LOL Got a 50' roll some where on flea bay for just under a buck a foot. 1/4" , 3/16" & .014 is bout all you ever need.



Yeah, have two of those I think and have used them some but the Craftsman needed a bigger line so when I found it I got extra and now this little Husky needs smaller line, and I'll get some extra.


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> My find tonight from CL.
> 
> View attachment 306193
> 
> View attachment 306194
> 
> Fuel line toast! Small too.
> View attachment 306195
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



That is a great carpentry saw. Very light and easy to control, great for timber framing. Good pick up.


----------



## jimdad07

Would I be out of line if I picked on Dan?


----------



## jimdad07

View attachment 306208
you guys all need one of these!


----------



## jimdad07

Dan cuddles with...........Flap Jacks!


----------



## jimdad07

View attachment 306213
Tonight's project.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Dan cuddles with...........Flap Jacks!



He musta flipped him tonight ? No sign of him ?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> View attachment 306213
> Tonight's project.



Bet that was all kinds of fun !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yer window saw ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yep,..that little stinker has actually made me more money than most of the rest of my saws has short of the SD saws I used for clearing and my MS440 I used for cutting more than 800 cords of hardwood firewood.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Bet that was all kinds of fun !! :hmm3grin2orange:



All kinds, just had it torn down and replaced a bunch of cutting blades on it. Not too bad to work on. I bet Flap Jack stinks of Canadian bacon tonight...You think their wives know?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> All kinds, just had it torn down and replaced a bunch of cutting blades on it. Not too bad to work on. I bet Flap Jack stinks of Canadian bacon tonight...You think their wives know?



And Maple Syrple !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jimdad07

View attachment 306215
Property of John King.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> And Maple Syrple !! :msp_w00t:



I bet Dan's voodoo dolls are busy come morning!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> View attachment 306215
> Property of John King.



 :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## IEL

jimdad07 said:


> I bet Dan's voodoo dolls are busy come morning!



I should send him an ice pick or two.... Always happy to help a fellow nadian. (until he gets one of me... LOL)


----------



## IEL

Night jerry.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I should send him an ice pick or two.... Always happy to help a fellow nadian. (until he gets one of me... LOL)



I was starting to like you. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



There's no bedtime at AS!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> :msp_thumbsup:



Told you there was some good parts on her.


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> I should send him an ice pick or two.... Always happy to help a fellow nadian. (until he gets one of me... LOL)



And I thought you were a good kid.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night Jerry! Headed there soon myself as big day tomorrow. Try to find more saws to tinker with in the winter and fix. Seems I cant' get much done on them right now but find them and that just started to happen.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> And I thought you were a good kid.



Jim I think we need to get some of them dolls ! :hell_boy:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Told you there was some good parts on her.



Lots of good stuff on it !!

Thanks Jim !!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim I think we need to get some of them dolls ! :hell_boy:



Too late, somebody will feel arthritic pain in the morning, and it won't be us.


----------



## jimdad07

I can't believe I am the last man standing here...this is crazy.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl here JimBob !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Stihl here JimBob !



Atta boy, here for Jim's drunken insomnia, a true friend. Sooooo, is Dan big spoon or little spoon?


----------



## jimdad07

Speechless I see.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jim!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !

Slug sinking fast ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Slackers !
> 
> Slug sinking fast ! LOL



Bout the only thing you do fast........

Hey. John!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dan must be off in surgery fixing Hooskies.....

Spay and neuter.....it's kinder.


----------



## dancan

I was nice and I figured I'd let the late nght ramblers get an extra hour of rest .
Wet and 40mph gusts here .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I was nice and I figured I'd let the late nght ramblers get an extra hour of rest .
> Wet and 40mph gusts here .



Hey Lieutenant Dan!!!

63 going up to 84 today. Thunderstorm maybe.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Lively bunch last night. Was busy last night sharpening chains and getting ready to take a hazard tree down at my brothers. Not sure how it will go but we will see. Work this am and then to tree land. 

Jim let me know how the haybine treats ya with a sore noggin'. 




Jimmy


----------



## dancan

You can keep the 100 LOL
We had sideways rain early this morning from the south east .
Temps up to 72 today


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> New one on me ??????? Maybe Ron will know ?



Ron does know.

made by Ryobi ..


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see Roland down there checking up on us.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

Long night last night........the lil guy slept with us.................he kicked me in the stomach repeatedly before I was smart enough to roll over

OL makin lasagna for dinner tonight and friends are comin over


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

Going a bi craz now. A 5 yearold and an 8 yearold who speak no english, and keep trying to talk to me in italian.
Going to the museum today and taking the puppy there with me sunday. (he needs a break from the kids.)

I am thinking of radio and generator work today.


----------



## IEL

Hmmm if I offered to send dan an ice pick, maybe I should send ron, john, and jim dancan voodoo dolls.
I am a neutral party, not attached to any side. Although, I am easily bought.... LOL


----------



## tbone75

Morning ya buncha goobers. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tbone75

Looks like rain all day ! Maybe I will get something done in the shop ? 

Got 2 new lights to put up in the basement too.


----------



## IEL

Do you think zapping the dan doll with a 10,000 volt Jacobs ladder would be too harsh? It's either that or a drill press. I don't have any pins....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!!!
Night John!!!!!
Who's Roland??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!!!
> Night John!!!!!
> Who's Roland??



Nite Rob
Forget who Roland is ?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Do you think zapping the dan doll with a 10,000 volt Jacobs ladder would be too harsh? It's either that or a drill press. I don't have any pins....



Drill press !

He would last longer !



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nite Rob
> Forget who Roland is ?



Jerry just mentioned him. 

Got your box together. 

Really!!


----------



## cheeves

IEL said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> Going a bi craz now. A 5 yearold and an 8 yearold who speak no english, and keep trying to talk to me in italian.
> Going to the museum today and taking the puppy there with me sunday. (he needs a break from the kids.)
> 
> I am thinking of radio and generator work today.



That's funny!! Wife has been studying Italian for 4 months now! Listens to tapes going back and forth to work in Boston! Leaving for New Hampshire in a bit and will be hearing Italian all the way up and back!! Chow....


----------



## Stihl 041S

cheeves said:


> That's funny!! Wife has been studying Italian for 4 months now! Listens to tapes going back and forth to work in Boston! Leaving for New Hampshire in a bit and will be hearing Italian all the way up and back!! Chow....



Ciao!!


----------



## dancan

EMAK – Tecnologia per la Cura del Verde

All this Italian speak , you guys geting a dealership ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Jerry just mentioned him.
> 
> Got your box together.
> 
> Really!!



Sounds great !!

Thanks Uncle Rob !!


----------



## dancan

BTW , someone must not know that I have 2 cousins in BC , one is a black belt , the other is in IT with gubberment connections and a classmate that is RCMP who is married to a city cop ......Soooo , I really don't need any special dolls to reach out and touch someone LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> EMAK – Tecnologia per la Cura del Verde
> 
> All this Italian speak , you guys geting a dealership ?



I have one of there saws ! Little top handle,well made,but a bit heavy. And a parts saw ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> BTW , someone must not know that I have 2 cousins in BC , one is a black belt , the other is in IT with gubberment connections and a classmate that is RCMP who is married to a city cop ......Soooo , I really don't need any special dolls to reach out and touch someone LOL



Now yer playing dirty !! 

Got nuttin fer that ?

Need more dolls ! :help:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl no Pit Bull ? Island maybe ?


----------



## tbone75

My dry spell is over ! Got 5 Eekos on the way,one Steel and one Husky ! 

Time for another dry spell ! 

My campers aren't even close to being ready !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> My dry spell is over ! Got 5 Eekos on the way,one Steel and one Husky !
> 
> Time for another dry spell !
> 
> My campers aren't even close to being ready !



I'll see what I can do!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'll see what I can do!



Not sure if I should hide or run ? Or maybe load a few guns !


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy see the pix of the mangle of mini macs ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!!!
> Night John!!!!!
> Who's Roland??



Roland is a good fella that lives in Belgium, he doesn`t post often anymore but I was in touch with him concerning Contra parts.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Now yer playing dirty !!
> 
> Got nuttin fer that ?
> 
> Need more dolls ! :help:



I might have to step up to the radial arm saw.... LOL


----------



## farrell

Yous boys are chatty this mornin!

Finishing straightening up the house

Burnt trash

Tarped the tractor

Found parts Ron sent me for the jred 450 that I forgot about

Need to work on my step dads trimmer sometime while I'm on vaca


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yous boys are chatty this mornin!
> 
> Finishing straightening up the house
> 
> Burnt trash
> 
> Tarped the tractor
> 
> Found parts Ron sent me for the jred 450 that I forgot about
> 
> Need to work on my step dads trimmer sometime while I'm on vaca



Got a couple dozen trimmers you can work on !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yous boys are chatty this mornin!
> 
> Finishing straightening up the house
> 
> Burnt trash
> 
> Tarped the tractor
> 
> Found parts Ron sent me for the jred 450 that I forgot about
> 
> Need to work on my step dads trimmer sometime while I'm on vaca



You haven't fixed the J-Red turd yet ? SLACKER ! LOL

Don't be over doing it !!!!!!


----------



## dancan

There , 2 lawns mowed , self propelled sure is nice but I think I might look for a rideon with a convienent beverage holder and a chainsaw holder , then I could also use the Oh17 to take out any shubry that gets in my way .



Hmmmmm , newly licenced driver ........... Might have to be verwy verwy careful ...... Driving infractions aren't good , even for the most minor of things .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

The wind is dropping,...lake time.


----------



## little possum

Nobody missed me? Fine!:censored:


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Nobody missed me? Fine!:censored:



Ya BIG SLACKER ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Got that Eeko hedge trimmer running ! Took 2 weeks just to get the tank grommet ! Now to get it out of here ! LOL


----------



## little possum

Slipped off to the beach for the week. A week of doing nothin but a lil swimmin, sun burning and drinkin a few cold drinks


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Slipped off to the beach for the week. A week of doing nothin but a lil swimmin, sun burning and drinkin a few cold drinks



You suck ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Didn't ask any of us to tag along ! :msp_sneaky:















































































































Hope you had fun ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

Thot you were busy boxin up the Bota to ship up here .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Thot you were busy boxin up the Bota to ship up here .



Nope hes bringing it up here to me.


----------



## tbone75

Had a late lunch , back to whackers ! :bang:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Roland is a good fella that lives in Belgium, he doesn`t post often anymore but I was in touch with him concerning Contra parts.



Is that Belgian?


Hey jerry!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

The tractors seem a little louder today than normal.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Yay me. $55 for a $315 stir compressor. Now I have air again. The one I wanted was larger than I thought went for $500. To rich for me today. Clean this one up and flip it and on to the next one. 

40 piece tap and die set $12!!

Gotta love auctions. 

No saw:-(


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> The tractors seem a little louder today than normal.



As a buddy used to say.....

I feel like I been shot at and missed and chit at and hit....

Hey James!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Yay me. $55 for a $315 stir compressor. Now I have air again. The one I wanted was larger than I thought went for $500. To rich for me today. Clean this one up and flip it and on to the next one.
> 
> 40 piece tap and die set $12!!
> 
> Gotta love auctions.
> 
> No saw:-(
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Just get another tank and plumb it in.

A tank is only a battery anyway. 

A big tank will take care of most problems.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Rick,,,you read all the posts ??

did you see were i said that crapsman is a ryobi ??

i dont have an EXCACT replacement carb,,but i do have bodies.
for postage i can go thru yours.


----------



## roncoinc

Todays yardsale find 

almost new radio flyer with woody sides.
31cc ryobi strimmer with two attachments...........$20 for all..

seller said strimmer ALWAYS hard to start so they didnt use it.
popped the limiters and tuned it and starts two pulls now !! LOL !!

now waiting for the 4stroke shaft so i can put the brush trimmer on it !


----------



## roncoinc

Been managing to get things done the last couple of days..
things going in and out of here so fast i cant keep track !!

i even mounted my big shop battery charger on an old power washer rolling frame to make it easier to get around !


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> The tractors seem a little louder today than normal.



Don't worry , I told PETA you had a sensitive hearing condition so they said they would speak softly as they collected your membership information and donation .
They said the'd be there after 6 .


----------



## dancan

Good haul Ron !
Did you know there was an app for that .


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Don't worry , I told PETA you had a sensitive hearing condition so they said they would speak softly as they collected your membership information and donation .
> They said the'd be there after 6 .



You have crossed the line, I think I know someJehovah's witnesses looking for converts. I'll let them know you are an early riser.


----------



## dancan

Haha , I know some Joho's and they know me , they know better ......


----------



## little possum

No botas for slackers!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> No botas for slackers!



But Slug really needs one ! With a 6' belly mower ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

My youngest is here visiting. Having a good time !


----------



## madmarksolomon

opcorn:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well the problem tree is down, 2/3 yard mowed, and my project at work is progressing nicely. Time to kick back and watch some TV with the wife. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Hey Rick,,,you read all the posts ??
> 
> did you see were i said that crapsman is a ryobi ??
> 
> i dont have an EXCACT replacement carb,,but i do have bodies.
> for postage i can go thru yours.



Honestly I've been out most of the day and I saw where you said something about Ryobi but must have missed anything else. I'll go back through in a little bit. 

Sounds good on the body. Long as it works I'm good and it would be appreciated. 

Any luck on the duckbill for the tank vent?


----------



## BigDaddyR

I haven't done crap all day but buy cheep stuff at auction. Now getting a headache. Time for the garage and some saw therapy. 

Got fuel line for the new addition from yesterday. Maybe I'll see if I can't get it running.


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> No botas for slackers!



I no slacker .
I know slacker .


----------



## IEL

Well, I got my old rf signal generator powered up, and it seems to work fine. I just need to hook it up to my oscilloscope and see how close it is. I also got some more stuff to strip for parts, and an old transformer rectifier to make a radio power supply from 12v 30 amp+ I just need to wire in some condensors to filter the rough dc a bit. I have sent the email, and I should be starting on my radio ticket soon. I am going right for the advanced. Up to 1,000 watt transmitter and the use of HF.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Honestly I've been out most of the day and I saw where you said something about Ryobi but must have missed anything else. I'll go back through in a little bit.
> 
> Sounds good on the body. Long as it works I'm good and it would be appreciated.
> 
> Any luck on the duckbill for the tank vent?



Rick,,a body is just that...
the WT models have diff variations..
are you ready to swap shafts an all that ??
choke shaft,,throttle shaft,,etc..
i have done HUNDREDS of the WAT models..
what i was offering was,,send me your carb,,i will go thru it and send it back..
i could send you a body,,you would have to do all the work,,wonder if it was correct,,etc..
my way,,one more shipping postage..
maybe cost $5 more but it would be right.
just an offer for a member of this fine thread..
did THREE wt's in the last two days,all perfect..
up to you.


----------



## IEL

I have found a killer deal on something I am looking for on ebay. I won't say what it is until I have bought it. It's not saw related at all.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Rick,,a body is just that...
> the WT models have diff variations..
> are you ready to swap shafts an all that ??
> choke shaft,,throttle shaft,,etc..
> i have done HUNDREDS of the WAT models..
> what i was offering was,,send me your carb,,i will go thru it and send it back..
> i could send you a body,,you would have to do all the work,,wonder if it was correct,,etc..
> my way,,one more shipping postage..
> maybe cost $5 more but it would be right.
> just an offer for a member of this fine thread..
> did THREE wt's in the last two days,all perfect..
> up to you.



Sounds good. I'll PM you and get your addy. I really do appreciate it as I don't know how to do that level of work to a carb but hope to learn over time. :thumbup:


Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

EBAYZZ


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Well, I got my old rf signal generator powered up, and it seems to work fine. I just need to hook it up to my oscilloscope and see how close it is. I also got some more stuff to strip for parts, and an old transformer rectifier to make a radio power supply from 12v 30 amp+ I just need to wire in some condensors to filter the rough dc a bit. I have sent the email, and I should be starting on my radio ticket soon. I am going right for the advanced. Up to 1,000 watt transmitter and the use of HF.



Your scope got a freq counter or you going to convert ??

I hope the PS got a full wave bridge ??

Whats it using for a regulator ? 723 or LM 317 ??


----------



## IEL

Okay, I am now the proud owner of a Simpson 260-4 volt/ohm meter. Came with carry case, leads, and original manual. $78 after shipping, tested and guaranteed to work.
All the other ones on there were $60-$80 before the $36 shipping, not tested, and no leads or manual.
Six people had it on their watch list, and it had one person per hour viewing it. It was posted last night, and at that price I'm surprised it lasted this long.

This should put those chingaling digital meters to shame.... LOL

I am getting a pretty good test bench set up. Tektronix oscilloscope (with 10 channel square wave generator), Simpson VOM, and RF signal generator. I am still looking for a good bench milliamp meter, a variable calibrated power supply, and (eventually) a resistance bridge.


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Your scope got a freq counter or you going to convert ??
> 
> I hope the PS got a full wave bridge ??
> 
> Whats it using for a regulator ? 723 or LM 317 ??



I'm counting the frequency manually with the scope display. Unless the other scope (oscilloscope/vectorscope combo) has a counter. I will likely take a whole afternoon of time with a pad of paper and my tek scope, and manually count the frequency on several points on each range. That scope may be 50 years old, but it still works perfect. Cost $1000 in 1960... About $40,000 today... LOL About the same the new top model Tektronix scope goes for.

The power supply has two single diode rectifiers. (it has two 30 amp outputs)
It is just a (likely 80+ year old) iron core transformer, and some diodes. No regulator or filtration. That's the part I am having to build.
The guy I work with is going to help me put together the transformer rectifier into a good radio power supply. He suggested I get schematics from factory power supplies and reconstruct that. He is going to get me the parts.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> EBAYZZ



You is one MEEN AZZ Nadian !! 

Flap Jack gonna flip you tonight ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Haha , I know some Joho's and they know me , they know better ......



They visited my grandfather (born 1895). My grandmother heard them, walked onto the porch, threw their recordplayer off the porch, and walked back in. 

They left.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Okay, I am now the proud owner of a Simpson 260-4 volt/ohm meter. Came with carry case, leads, and original manual. $78 after shipping, tested and guaranteed to work.
> All the other ones on there were $60-$80 before the $36 shipping, not tested, and no leads or manual.
> Six people had it on their watch list, and it had one person per hour viewing it. It was posted last night, and at that price I'm surprised it lasted this long.
> 
> This should put those chingaling digital meters to shame.... LOL
> 
> I am getting a pretty good test bench set up. Tektronix oscilloscope (with 10 channel square wave generator), Simpson VOM, and RF signal generator. I am still looking for a good bench milliamp meter, a variable calibrated power supply, and (eventually) a resistance bridge.



Wish i had known you were looking for a simpson..wont tell you what we give them away for 

how many MHZ your scope ??

dont forget a VTVM...


----------



## ndlawrence

Afternoon fellas:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> I'm counting the frequency manually with the scope display. Unless the other scope (oscilloscope/vectorscope combo) has a counter. I will likely take a whole afternoon of time with a pad of paper and my tek scope, and manually count the frequency on several points on each range. That scope may be 50 years old, but it still works perfect. Cost $1000 in 1960... About $40,000 today... LOL About the same the new top model Tektronix scope goes for.
> 
> The power supply has two single diode rectifiers. (it has two 30 amp outputs)
> It is just a (likely 80+ year old) iron core transformer, and some diodes. No regulator or filtration. That's the part I am having to build.
> The guy I work with is going to help me put together the transformer rectifier into a good radio power supply. He suggested I get schematics from factory power supplies and reconstruct that. He is going to get me the parts.



Two single diodes is a 1/2 wave rectifier,,a full wave is cheap to build.
dont bother with factory schems....build a full wave and get a cheap lamda ps of the net and control it with that.
will get LAB quality control and regulation but the filtering will be up to you.
ok,,goes like this......
take your big ass txformer putting out min 32 volts and and recitfy it with some big ass diodes in full wave and send it to a 2n3055 ( or equiv) as a primary and feed that to a dozen or so pass transitors ( 2n3055) cascaded and filtered by the biggest caps you can find.
regulate it at the first transistor with a cheap ass lambda variable ps and your done !!
if you use heat sunk diodes watch if they are common anodode or common cathode.
can find parts cheap from dead motor homes..
the lambda supply will eliminate all the regulation and control stuff and still give ,,over voltage,crowbar and all that good stuff and give a good clean wave..
i have power supplies over 30 years old still in use


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Wish i had known you were looking for a simpson..wont tell you what we give them away for
> 
> how many MHZ your scope ??
> 
> dont forget a VTVM...



The scope is a tek 516, dc to 15mhz.
A vtvm is on my list. The radio guy I work with is going through a few truckloads of radio gear this fall, and will try to find me one. He said there is some of everything there. Its the life collection of two (late) big time radio and electronics whorders.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Wish i had known you were looking for a simpson..wont tell you what we give them away for
> 
> how many MHZ your scope ??
> 
> dont forget a VTVM...




Sounds like when I was teaching electronics in the army. 

Had a Fluke VTVM. 

Had nice stuff for Special Weapons.


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Two single diodes is a 1/2 wave rectifier,,a full wave is cheap to build.
> dont bother with factory schems....build a full wave and get a cheap lamda ps of the net and control it with that.
> will get LAB quality control and regulation but the filtering will be up to you.
> ok,,goes like this......
> take your big ass txformer putting out min 32 volts and and recitfy it with some big ass diodes in full wave and send it to a 2n3055 ( or equiv) as a primary and feed that to a dozen or so pass transitors ( 2n3055) cascaded and filtered by the biggest caps you can find.
> regulate it at the first transistor with a cheap ass lambda variable ps and your done !!
> if you use heat sunk diodes watch if they are common anodode or common cathode.
> can find parts cheap from dead motor homes..
> the lambda supply will eliminate all the regulation and control stuff and still give ,,over voltage,crowbar and all that good stuff and give a good clean wave..
> i have power supplies over 30 years old still in use


Only issue is this transformer is 12v max output. Tested today. I might have a 36v transformer on my bench. If so, I will use that to build a variable power supply.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ron;

You building an amp or a TIG welder??lol

My stereo amp has a 2.5 KW transformer. 

Army paid for it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> Only issue is this transformer is 12v max output. Tested today. I might have a 36v transformer on my bench. If so, I will use that to build a variable power supply.



Are there any other taps.


----------



## IEL

Stihl 041S said:


> Are there any other taps.



I dont believe so. I know it has two outputs, but I think they are both 12v. If not, the other is likely 6 volt.
I think the transformer is from an old battery charger.


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> I dont believe so. I know it has two outputs, but I think they are both 12v. If not, the other is likely 6 volt.
> I think the transformer is from an old battery charger.



Turn it around and you gots lots of voltage!!!!

No. Don't.


----------



## tbone75

Not a lot going on in here tonight ? SLACKERS !

That MEEN AZZ Nadian go to bed with Ron & Flap Jack again ? 


I been working on that Steel whacker , all tore down. Cleaning parts now. Really not to bad to work on,so far ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Easy there slug...I've got more boxes......


Watching a little TV and just browsing out there.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Easy there slug...I've got more boxes......
> 
> 
> Watching a little TV and just browsing out there.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Guess its just Ron & Dan tonight. LOL


Your boxes will be coming !! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Guess its just Ron & Dan tonight. LOL
> 
> 
> Your boxes will be coming !! :msp_rolleyes:



Hey!!!! 

What am I ?????

Chopped liver???


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey!!!!
> 
> What am I ?????
> 
> Chopped liver???



You is a SLACKER !


Hi Rob !!


:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You is a SLACKER !
> 
> 
> Hi Rob !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_w00t:




Hey John!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Not much going on tonight.

Woke Flap Jack up ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Your forgetting me too john.....
Dinner isnt for another hour or two, I will be on a lot longer.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Your forgetting me too john.....
> Dinner isnt for another hour or two, I will be on a lot longer.



Dinner !

Almost time for a midnight snack !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Guess its just Ron & Dan tonight. LOL
> 
> 
> Your boxes will be coming !! :msp_rolleyes:



YaY!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Not much going on tonight.
> 
> Woke Flap Jack up ! LOL



Yea yea.... reading and learning. I have the basics of saw building....now to refine chain sharpening. I don't get to do it very often but that is where my skills lack. 



tbone75 said:


> Dinner !
> 
> Almost time for a midnight snack !



Dinner....you've done missed that. Maybe John will share some SPAM.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> YaY!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



:hell_boy:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yea yea.... reading and learning. I have the basics of saw building....now to refine chain sharpening. I don't get to do it very often but that is where my skills lack.
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner....you've done missed that. Maybe John will share some SPAM.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Nope ! I don't share muh SPAM ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Nope ! I don't share muh SPAM ! :msp_razz:



OK.....maybe you share your potted meat?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Dinner !
> 
> Almost time for a midnight snack !



Its only 7:30..... LOL
I would rather eat around 6:00, but the italian way is that you dont think about dinner until after 8:00....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright slackers.....time.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## IEL

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright slackers.....time.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Night slacker.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Called into work

Pump in. Motor ready.... 

No coupling.....DOOH


----------



## jimdad07

Here comes the rain, hate to say it but we needed it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Here comes the rain, hate to say it but we needed it.



We had it heavy today!!

Hey Jim !!!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> We had it heavy today!!
> 
> Hey Jim !!!



Hey Rob! How's it going?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Called into work
> 
> Pump in. Motor ready....
> 
> No coupling.....DOOH



Sounds like a big DOOH !! LOL


----------



## IEL

Bruschetta made by an italian for dinner. I bet ron will want to hear about this.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a big DOOH !! LOL



Yup!!!

Half hour work or so and they have to pay 4 minimum.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yup!!!
> 
> Half hour work or so and they have to pay 4 minimum.



That sounds very good for you ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a big DOOH !! LOL



I saw what you did there John. 

DOOH


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Bruschetta made by an italian for dinner. I bet ron will want to hear about this.



My Aunt makes that !! Good stuff !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That sounds very good for you ! LOL



They made the rules. 

They didn't check the list. 

They pay the ticket. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Good here, hey Rob, John, any other slackers stihl on.

My new to me Husqvarna 36 is now a runner:msp_biggrin: I was so happy I almost did a little girl dance in the garage. Replaced the fuel line, fuel filter, cleaned air filter which looks almost new, cleaned and checked the spark plug, looked at the piston and cylinder through the exhaust, checked the spark with my handy little spark checker-nice and bright blue. Little WD-40 down the plug hole to keep things smooth and it popped after about the 8th pull. Started and ran in 3 more. Started 1st pull after that:msp_w00t:

I know it's simple stuff here but it's my first pick turned into a runner. Paid $10 for it last night, got fuel line today and had a filter from stocking up before. Now I need more filters LOL. May need the 10 pack.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> They made the rules.
> 
> They didn't check the list.
> 
> They pay the ticket.
> 
> How's everyone doing?



Not to bad.

How bout you ?


----------



## IEL

BigDaddyR said:


> Good here, hey Rob, John, any other slackers stihl on.
> 
> My new to me Husqvarna 36 is now a runner:msp_biggrin: I was so happy I almost did a little girl dance in the garage. Replaced the fuel line, fuel filter, cleaned air filter which looks almost new, cleaned and checked the spark plug, looked at the piston and cylinder through the exhaust, checked the spark with my handy little spark checker-nice and bright blue. Little WD-40 down the plug hole to keep things smooth and it popped after about the 8th pull. Started and ran in 3 more. Started 1st pull after that:msp_w00t:
> 
> I know it's simple stuff here but it's my first pick turned into a runner. Paid $10 for it last night, got fuel line today and had a filter from stocking up before. Now I need more filters LOL. May need the 10 pack.



Sounds good. I have a little husky 136, and its actually a real nice little saw. If I didnt have my little homelite, it would get used all the time.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Good here, hey Rob, John, any other slackers stihl on.
> 
> My new to me Husqvarna 36 is now a runner:msp_biggrin: I was so happy I almost did a little girl dance in the garage. Replaced the fuel line, fuel filter, cleaned air filter which looks almost new, cleaned and checked the spark plug, looked at the piston and cylinder through the exhaust, checked the spark with my handy little spark checker-nice and bright blue. Little WD-40 down the plug hole to keep things smooth and it popped after about the 8th pull. Started and ran in 3 more. Started 1st pull after that:msp_w00t:
> 
> I know it's simple stuff here but it's my first pick turned into a runner. Paid $10 for it last night, got fuel line today and had a filter from stocking up before. Now I need more filters LOL. May need the 10 pack.



Great deal on that one !


----------



## tbone75

Slug time !! 

Not nuff sleep last night !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> My Aunt makes that !! Good stuff !





tbone75 said:


> Slug time !!
> 
> Not nuff sleep last night !



But John. The part is being drilled and I'm just waking up!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey Rob,

On that compressor it's an oilfree 13 Gal model Cambell. Not worth taking apart and putting onto a bigger tank in my mind. I agree with you though that the thing is pretty much like a battery. With enough reserve I should be good to go. Used the one I got today tonight to give a saw an airbath and it ran most of the time. l


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> On that compressor it's an oilfree 13 Gal model Cambell. Not worth taking apart and putting onto a bigger tank in my mind. I agree with you though that the thing is pretty much like a battery. With enough reserve I should be good to go. Used the one I got today tonight to give a saw an airbath and it ran most of the time. l



Ya missed my point laddy!!!!

ADD a tank. Near your work or in the back yard. 

Doesn't matter. Well not much anyway. 

Bigger battery. Ol big propane tank. 

A little longer to get a full head but lasts longer.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Ya missed my point laddy!!!!
> 
> ADD a tank. Near your work or in the back yard.
> 
> Doesn't matter. Well not much anyway.
> 
> Bigger battery. Ol big propane tank.
> 
> A little longer to get a full head but lasts longer.



Gottcha. I'll do both. See if I can find a 60Gal tank and get a 60 gal compressor so I'll have 120 Gal of slug air available.


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Gottcha. I'll do both. See if I can find a 60Gal tank and get a 60 gal compressor so I'll have 120 Gal of slug air available.



It also allows you to put the compressor out of the way and have the slave tank near point of use.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Here's the runner now. LOL. You'll have to ignore the child talking and being excited. It's me:msp_rolleyes:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/upO6xvRvkEY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Stihl 041S

Time to head home. 

Helped the guy in the test well. Test done. 

Home and sleep.


----------



## dancan

Night Rob !
It's day for thr rest of ya !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Night Rob !
> It's day for thr rest of ya !



Thanks Ol Buddy. 
Just got home.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Night Rob!

Morning everyone!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Night Rob!
> 
> Morning everyone!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.............


----------



## tbone75

Morning goobers !


----------



## tbone75

Buncha slackers this morning !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Slacking is ok every now and then....you permanent slackers though! 



Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Morning goobers !



Ohh yeah...morning John!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I realized last night that the coil I have on this saw I'm building is probably clipped at 9500 rpm as it came from a cut off saw. Anyone know what models interchange to fit on a 372? Regular coil would work that is limited at 12500-13000. Just think 9500 would be a little slow..

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dancan

Just runnin through the local ads lookin fer deals .
Not much cept a few ads from some that english is a second language or just can't retain what they've read long enough to retype it .


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I realized last night that the coil I have on this saw I'm building is probably clipped at 9500 rpm as it came from a cut off saw. Anyone know what models interchange to fit on a 372? Regular coil would work that is limited at 12500-13000. Just think 9500 would be a little slow..
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Several husky coils fit. 350,346,357,359


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Bruschetta made by an italian for dinner. I bet ron will want to hear about this.



You didnt see my post on that ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Several husky coils fit. 350,346,357,359



Now to go looking for one on the Bay.....probably just end up ordering a new one when its all said and done. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tbone75

I will look to see if I have any extra coils , not to sure I do ? Gave away to many. LOL


----------



## dancan

Hone lite make good generators ???
Musta been out before them Honda like .....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Now to go looking for one on the Bay.....probably just end up ordering a new one when its all said and done.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Slow down Flap Jack ! Let me look first !


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , not sure what this guy is sellin ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Drug something home last night, found it on the other side of Greensboro so the wife and I took a ride. Its a MONSTER, can't wait to put some hours on it. Already runs good, so it won't need much work.


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey flap jack, you busy today? Was thinking bout stopping by. Maybe picking up a teat log.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Drug something home last night, found it on the other side of Greensboro so the wife and I took a ride. Its a MONSTER, can't wait to put some hours on it. Already runs good, so it won't need much work.



Sounds like a rideon or sumthin .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmm , not sure what this guy is sellin ?



Its a workout DVD. LOL Seen it on TV , way to much fer Slugs ! LOL


----------



## dancan

I guess I should start watchin TV again , I'm missin out on a bunch of stuff ,,,,,,,,,Nah .


----------



## roncoinc

I guess the mangle of mini's stay's under the shop


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I guess the mangle of mini's stay's under the shop



Flap Jack is slacking bad lately ! Missing everything !


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm , since Ole Biscuit got a new best buddy from New Brunswick bringing him some green cans ......


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Sounds like a rideon or sumthin .



Not exactly.


----------



## dancan

Well ...........


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## tbone75

May get to mow some grass today ?

And work on more whackers. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!



Morning AdamApple


----------



## roncoinc

I got a new yard helper !!

out there now filling dump truck with firewood to stack on deck


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning AdamApple



I think that may be Adam Pumpkin soon !! LOL !!

on vaca,,sittin "round", caint do much but eat and sleep,etc..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think that may be Adam Pumpkin soon !! LOL !!
> 
> on vaca,,sittin "round", caint do much but eat and sleep,etc..



That a fat joke ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

I is fraid of gettin fat!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got a new yard helper !!
> 
> out there now filling dump truck with firewood to stack on deck



Put the OL to work ?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I is fraid of gettin fat!



Slugs getting fatter ! 193 last trip to the doc ! All in the gut ! Beer belly without drinking beer ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Slugs getting fatter ! 193 last trip to the doc ! All in the gut ! Beer belly without drinking beer ?



Chit I'm heavier than you and I ain't fat yet!


----------



## dancan

Dew belly .


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Chit I'm heavier than you and I ain't fat yet!



I was always skinny ! Only weighed 150 when got out of school ! And 6' tall ! Dang bean pole ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Dew belly .



Use to be lots of beer,and other stuff ! LOL Tekillya !

Now just can't do nuttin ! Wimpy Slug !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I was always skinny ! Only weighed 150 when got out of school ! And 6' tall ! Dang bean pole ! LOL



I was 5'7" 180 lbs all muscle when I graduated

Then I got married started workin and gained 60 lbs

Hanging round 230 lbs and need to loose a lil


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I was 5'7" 180 lbs all muscle when I graduated
> 
> Then I got married started workin and gained 60 lbs
> 
> Hanging round 230 lbs and need to loose a lil



You been drinking dew ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nuff chewing the fat, got to move or go back to bed ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You been drinking dew ? LOL



A lil

Too much fast food over the years


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Well ...........



It does have 4 wheels....


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys,


----------



## dancan

A new or old Stihl ??


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Taking the puppy to the museum today.


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> A new or old Stihl ??



No....but you can put a baby in it. I mean, if you wanted to.


----------



## IEL

Slacker and slacking puppy are off to the museum for the day. I will be on tonight.


----------



## jimdad07

Got my 088 IPL and my 359 IPL and shop manuals for both. I love that beg for manuals thread.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Got my 088 IPL and my 359 IPL and shop manuals for both. I love that beg for manuals thread.



Didn't you get the media cat ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey flap jack, you busy today? Was thinking bout stopping by. Maybe picking up a teat log.



Couldn't find that type of wood in the encyclopedia...............


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Couldn't find that type of wood in the encyclopedia...............



Milk log ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Winter is back ! Only 67 out there right now !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Winter is back ! Only 67 out there right now !



What you talking bout?

It's beautiful out!!!!!

It could stay like this year round!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Sez it's 75 out there on the weather net , they're wrong , somewhere round 95 
While I was runnin the 3rd load of clothes on the solar dryer , the neighbor came over and dropped off a couple of pounds of scallops for mowen her lawn 
Went and cashed in muh bottles , 35$ 
Stopped in to let the fellow that gave me the Oh17 know it runnin , he gave me anuther saw 






He says it needs a piston but loves his little Eeekoo .
Ron's favorite brand and Robin's favorite gas cap in one package , heck I'm happy just gettin a good bar and chain


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sez it's 75 out there on the weather net , they're wrong , somewhere round 95
> While I was runnin the 3rd load of clothes on the solar dryer , the neighbor came over and dropped off a couple of pounds of scallops for mowen her lawn
> Went and cashed in muh bottles , 35$
> Stopped in to let the fellow that gave me the Oh17 know it runnin , he gave me anuther saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He says it needs a piston but loves his little Eeekoo .
> Ron's favorite brand and Robin's favorite gas cap in one package , heck I'm happy just gettin a good bar and chain



I'll pay the shipping for the saw ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I will look to see if I have any extra coils , not to sure I do ? Gave away to many. LOL



If you do that would be great...

Wait...I probably want to see this other box first don't I?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey flap jack, you busy today? Was thinking bout stopping by. Maybe picking up a teat log.



A teat log....I'm out of those! I've got a little test log left and my neighbor has this annoying row of trees on the property line he won't trim around......

Pretty busy today...just got done mowing my yard and fixing to go to the in laws and do theirs.....no rest for the weary.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> I guess the mangle of mini's stay's under the shop



Easy there...haven't fired up a computer to look at the pics yet. I know I'm short on bars and chains right now. Tonight I'll hopefully get 10 mins to slow down.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Super busy weekend. If it weren't for this phone i'd be totally off the grid. 

Off for the 40 mile ride to mow the in laws yard..... 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dancan

Geez , I think I've got 2 or 3 of them 250 series saws LOL
From what they sell for on the bayz it might be worth trowin some new chinee p/c into them .
The Eekoo guy sez he has one more saw , he might bring it next weekend .


----------



## BigDaddyR

AU_K2500 said:


> It does have 4 wheels....



Golf cart?



Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Hey Rick,,,you read all the posts ??
> 
> did you see were i said that crapsman is a ryobi ??
> 
> i dont have an EXCACT replacement carb,,but i do have bodies.
> for postage i can go thru yours.



Okay I was at an auction most of the day and speed read this post an missed the part where you offered to go through it. Duh. LOL. :deadhorse: Thanks for not rescinding the offer. Spideyman can use the help. As discussed email sent. En route tomm. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## farrell

Worked on my dads trimmer finally

Last time he ran it the head froze up and melted

Got that off

Replaced the fuel lines

Dug the bee nest oughta the muffler

Fired up with a lil coaxing

Runnin good now just need a new head


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey JIMMY!

Check your PM box. Sent you some fan mail.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Time to go mow the neighbors lawn. Maybe I can get me some scallops or sumpn.


----------



## dancan

Let me know how you make out with that LOL
I'm getting ready to flash up the BBQ and frying pan .
Surf and turf for suppah !

The thermo meter sez 92 in the shade


----------



## jimdad07

View attachment 306424
View attachment 306425


Gotta love them Gravely brush hogs!


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> View attachment 306424
> View attachment 306425
> 
> 
> Gotta love them Gravely brush hogs!



Why sir , that looks like an environmentally sensitive lowland area and home to the elusive and endangered split winged stotted gnat , Sierra Club has been called .


----------



## dancan

Daum ,,,,,No room left for the turf 



Oh well


----------



## farrell

Woodchuck down!


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Golf cart?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.




Naaaa. Not enough room for saws...

But it gots cupholders!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Woodchuck down!



Savage?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Savage?



Marlin


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey JIMMY!
> 
> Check your PM box. Sent you some fan mail.:msp_biggrin:



Got it and thanks!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Marlin



That's right. 

Does savage own Marlin now?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> View attachment 306424
> View attachment 306425
> 
> 
> Gotta love them Gravely brush hogs!



No Gravely in the picture but I see one of the Dollies.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tbone75

Busy day fer a Slug ! Up to my ears in Steel whackers !

One tore down,cleaned up and ready for new rings. Ran the jug through the USC , cleaned it up nice !

Just swapped a carb on another one,now it runs , but idles down slow. Gonna put a kit in it ?

Had a 017 brought over,wouldn't start. Said he loaned it out. Someone put oil in the fuel tank ! LOL Got it cleaned out and running again. Smoked for a bit. LOL

Dang back is POed now. LOL Break time !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> If you do that would be great...
> 
> Wait...I probably want to see this other box first don't I?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Found a coil , just have to use your lead out of it. Musta borrowed it out of this one ? LOL


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> That's right.
> 
> Does savage own Marlin now?



Idk

Gotta love the .17hmr!


----------



## tbone75

Found a box so I can send Ron the shaft. LOL

Boxed up 056 chit I traded off !

Got another box for Flap Jack ! :msp_w00t: Cats helped me with this one. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Idk
> 
> Gotta love the .17hmr!



I will have one of them soon ! If I can find any ammo ????? None to be had around here ! Thanks Osama !!


----------



## tbone75

WOW !!! I did more today than I have in the last month all together ! :dunno:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I will have one of them soon ! If I can find any ammo ????? None to be had around here ! Thanks Osama !!



I hadn't looked lately

I had bought some extra before the craziness

Awesome caliber!

Worth every penny!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I hadn't looked lately
> 
> I had bought some extra before the craziness
> 
> Awesome caliber!
> 
> Worth every penny!!!



Think I want a Ruger bolt gun , haven't looked around much yet ? Could just get the 10/22 conversion ! That would be nice to carry !


----------



## jimdad07

View attachment 306456
View attachment 306457

My new gravely made tractor parking lot/soon to be pasture. Have a long ways to go yet.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> WOW !!! I did more today than I have in the last month all together ! :dunno:



Braggin' or complainin'? 

Hey John !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Idk
> 
> Gotta love the .17hmr!



Unbuilding more of God's little creatures I see......


Hey Adam


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Is that Belgian?
> 
> 
> Hey jerry!!!!



Yes!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Think I want a Ruger bolt gun , haven't looked around much yet ? Could just get the 10/22 conversion ! That would be nice to carry !



I heard all .17hmr semi autos had been recalled and NLA because they were not safe!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Unbuilding more of God's little creatures I see......
> 
> 
> Hey Adam



Decapitation or pump station disconnect which ever is more appropriate


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Decapitation or pump station disconnect which ever is more appropriate



I like a good wordsmith!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Braggin' or complainin'?
> 
> Hey John !!



Bragging ya Ol Phart !! LOL

Hey Rob !!


----------



## tbone75

Gonna see if I got a kit for that Squeel whacker ? Want it gone !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Found a box so I can send Ron the shaft. LOL
> 
> Boxed up 056 chit I traded off !
> 
> Got another box for Flap Jack ! :msp_w00t: Cats helped me with this one. :msp_rolleyes:



Did they empty "The Cat Box" into the flap jack box? I emptied two of those already today...one here and one at the mother in law's. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> View attachment 306456
> View attachment 306457
> 
> My new gravely made tractor parking lot/soon to be pasture. Have a long ways to go yet.



Good looking fleet you have there Tiny. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## IEL

Good day today.
Puppy was very good.
I got the homelite genset jug soaking to remove carbon, and the rest of it covered in brake fuid to remove the paint.
I got some goodies too. A real old shop vac with metal tank for my shop, an old solo sprayer pump for cooling parts, and a cast iron lead pot from a plumbers furnace. It looks like it should hold 20-30# of lead. I will be using my old gasoline blowtorch to heat it. Lead hammers here I come. If only I could find more lead... I only have 30#, all in wheel weights. Some tin babbitt would be nice to add for making hammers.
We dont shoot enough to make reloading worth while, let alone bullet casting... Plus the smallest rifle we have is a 30-30...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cleaning up saws today and one loop I came up with is this safety chain. If I take a few minutes to grind off the shark fins will it work as good as regular chisel? Thoughts....



Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Cleaning up saws today and one loop I came up with is this safety chain. If I take a few minutes to grind off the shark fins will it work as good as regular chisel? Thoughts....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta




Put it on a stihl and nobody will know the diff !


----------



## BigDaddyR

My auction find of the day. $500 mower in perfect condition and barely used. Wife was so excited she mowed the upper area of grass and the play yard. Now I will sell mine which is 1 year old, one model down from this one and make some $$. Will be nice to disengage the blades and not have to restart the mower. 

View attachment 306477

View attachment 306478




Sent on the fly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Put it on a stihl and nobody will know the diff !



Didn't have to see who posted......

Hey Ron.


----------



## IEL

Hey rick, nice work hitting 1000 posts.
Mower looks real nice. I have a feeling you payed a lot less than $500.... LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,i outdid myself today..
really honored a dead animal with full respect..

A brown sugar,garlic,ground pepper and herb based rub for four hours...
then SIX hours under wild cherry smoke.
beef brisket never tasted so good..
five people for supper and did they ever pig out !! like a John on spam !! 
nice crispy bark on the outside and inside done the same all thru.......
melt in your mouth tender is hard with brisket but this was awsome !!
a full brisket and only five people and this is all thats left !!
Rob,,,better get a towel handy before looking at this pic 
















I also put somethin on the grill in case John showed up


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Put it on a stihl and nobody will know the diff !



But I got rid of the last one last week.....all I have now are Husky and Echo. Also some vintage mag scattered....

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> My auction find of the day. $500 mower in perfect condition and barely used. Wife was so excited she mowed the upper area of grass and the play yard. Now I will sell mine which is 1 year old, one model down from this one and make some $$. Will be nice to disengage the blades and not have to restart the mower.
> 
> View attachment 306477
> 
> View attachment 306478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Oh yeh !!

just dont hit a rock or a stump with it !!

honda crank straighteners aint cheap !!

then the funky clutch thingy


----------



## IEL

Ron, am I right in thinking thats a fire brick? If so, you may have found something even john cant over cook... LOL

Its funny, my uncle and I like our meat like Ron, and my dad has the exact same thoughts on meat as john.

He was once at a high end resturant in france I believe, and ordered steak well done. It poured out blood whrn he cut into it. He sent it back, and it came back medium at most. He finally asked them to burn it. It came out just how he liked it. The waiter seemed very insulted having someone ask for well done... LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Now Ron .....that is MEEN on a whole new level. 

Looks like the Grande Circuit in September. 

NY,ME,NH. And all parts in between


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Well,,i outdid myself today..
> really honored a dead animal with full respect..
> 
> A brown sugar,garlic,ground pepper and herb based rub for four hours...
> then SIX hours under wild cherry smoke.
> beef brisket never tasted so good..
> five people for supper and did they ever pig out !! like a John on spam !!
> nice crispy bark on the outside and inside done the same all thru.......
> melt in your mouth tender is hard with brisket but this was awsome !!
> a full brisket and only five people and this is all thats left !!
> Rob,,,better get a towel handy before looking at this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also put somethin on the grill in case John showed up



That right there my good man is what dreams are made of!


----------



## jimdad07

Sure is quiet in here.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Sure is quiet in here.



You got mail!!!


----------



## farrell

Why didn't these staples come with an easy button


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,i outdid myself today..
> really honored a dead animal with full respect..
> 
> A brown sugar,garlic,ground pepper and herb based rub for four hours...
> then SIX hours under wild cherry smoke.
> beef brisket never tasted so good..
> five people for supper and did they ever pig out !! like a John on spam !!
> nice crispy bark on the outside and inside done the same all thru.......
> melt in your mouth tender is hard with brisket but this was awsome !!
> a full brisket and only five people and this is all thats left !!
> Rob,,,better get a towel handy before looking at this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also put somethin on the grill in case John showed up



Ron its bleeding !!!!!!!

You are just messed up if you like that !


YUK !!!

OL said she almost barfed when she seen it ! LOL

The brick looks better ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Put the carb off the Squeel whacker in the USC for a few cycles. New kit in it, WORSE than it was ! LOL Try one more time, then just use the other carb. Its just a bit different,but fits fine.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ron its bleeding !!!!!!!
> 
> You are just messed up if you like that !
> 
> 
> YUK !!!
> 
> OL said she almost barfed when she seen it ! LOL




I'm using the zoom........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well ain't that a kick between the boys! Keep trying...maybe you've loosened it up and its moving finally...maybe its just Squeal quality again. 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

The Eeko whacker has me stumped ! Put the carb off it on the Eeko hedge trimmer,runs perfect ! I tore that Eeko all down and resealed everything,stihl won't pull any fuel ? 140 compression . Any ideas guys ?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well ain't that a kick between the boys! Keep trying...maybe you've loosened it up and its moving finally...maybe its just Squeal quality again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



One of them stupid one screw does everything carbs !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm using the zoom........



You is sick too !

No way I can eat something like that ! Its RAW !!


----------



## ndlawrence

tbone75 said:


> Put the carb off the Squeel whacker in the USC for a few cycles. New kit in it, WORSE than it was ! LOL Try one more time, then just use the other carb. Its just a bit different,but fits fine.



Do you have the usc from harbor frieght? I'm going to get one this week but undecided on a exact one


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron its bleeding !!!!!!!
> 
> You are just messed up if you like that !
> 
> 
> YUK !!!
> 
> OL said she almost barfed when she seen it ! LOL
> 
> The brick looks better ! LOL



yeh,,so ?

it's bleeding,,animals do that when you cut them !!

in case you havent noticed the "likes" to that post and the replies,,,,it seems like your the only one that dont approve ??

HHHMMMMmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,..................... maybe theres a cult in Ohier we havent heard about ???
some covert group of radicals assuming the guise of ordinary citizens ??
posing as basket weavers and oil field workers as a cover up ??
but ACTUALLY some denizen aliens plotting to over throw the WORLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_ohmy:
using chainsaws to cut up human bodies before cooking to a crisp to use the ashes in some kind of alian religouse rituall !! ??????

durned meds do some strange things dont they ????


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The Eeko whacker has me stumped ! Put the carb off it on the Eeko hedge trimmer,runs perfect ! I tore that Eeko all down and resealed everything,stihl won't pull any fuel ? 140 compression . Any ideas guys ?



Yup..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> yeh,,so ?
> 
> it's bleeding,,animals do that when you cut them !!
> 
> in case you havent noticed the "likes" to that post and the replies,,,,it seems like your the only one that dont approve ??
> 
> HHHMMMMmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,..................... maybe theres a cult in Ohier we havent heard about ???
> some covert group of radicals assuming the guise of ordinary citizens ??
> posing as basket weavers and oil field workers as a cover up ??
> but ACTUALLY some denizen aliens plotting to over throw the WORLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_ohmy:
> using chainsaws to cut up human bodies before cooking to a crisp to use the ashes in some kind of alian religouse rituall !! ??????
> 
> durned meds do some strange things dont they ????



Ron , where are you ? LOL

Maybe I am an Alain ? :msp_ohmy:

Guess I am one of the very few that likes COOKED meat ?


----------



## tbone75

ndlawrence said:


> Do you have the usc from harbor frieght? I'm going to get one this week but undecided on a exact one



Yep , works just fine !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup..



Other than fire or hammers ? LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> Hey rick, nice work hitting 1000 posts.
> Mower looks real nice. I have a feeling you payed a lot less than $500.... LOL



Normally I don't kiss and tell but $85. The auctioneer was just shaking his head.:msp_blink: Not my fault they didn't start it. LOL. Guy whos mower it was brother in law who handled the estate says it was barely used as the poor guy was sick for the last year. Gray rainy day out and nobody was thinking about cutting the grass. :hmm3grin2orange: 

The Craftsman two stage oil free 30 gal compressor I was going there to try to win sold for $275. Still a deal but for me anything under $200 is a buy on that. Want larger anyways but figured it would be a good stepping stone to a 60 gallon tank with an extra tank for storage like Rob said. 

I have my mower for sale now and it's just over a year old. Still almost 2 years left on the Honda Warranty if anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Other than fire or hammers ? LOL



Tannerite?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Other than fire or hammers ? LOL



Impulse line blocked?

Not sucking fuel=no vacuum

So........

Fuel lines?

Fuel filter?

Impulse line?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Tannerite?



Where can I get some of that !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Impulse line blocked?
> 
> Not sucking fuel=no vacuum
> 
> So........
> 
> Fuel lines?
> 
> Fuel filter?
> 
> Impulse line?



New lines and filter,no impulse line. May check the intake block again ? I know it was open before ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Where can I get some of that !



Online and most gun stores


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> The Eeko whacker has me stumped ! Put the carb off it on the Eeko hedge trimmer,runs perfect ! I tore that Eeko all down and resealed everything,stihl won't pull any fuel ? 140 compression . Any ideas guys ?





tbone75 said:


> One of them stupid one screw does everything carbs !



Its not getting an impulse for some reason. Have you vac tested it?




Jimmy


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> New lines and filter,no impulse line. May check the intake block again ? I know it was open before ?



Vacuum through intake manifold as it were?

Any chance it is cracked?


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> Vacuum through intake manifold as it were?
> 
> Any chance it is cracked?



Gasket on wrong?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright....I'm done for today. You slackers hold down the fort! 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright....I'm done for today. You slackers hold down the fort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Nite Flap Jack


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Vacuum through intake manifold as it were?
> 
> Any chance it is cracked?



Looked it over good , didn't see any cracks.

Gonna be a big pain to vac test. Gonna have to !


----------



## tbone75

Gots to be leaking somewhere ?

Prime it,runs great ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Looked it over good , didn't see any cracks.
> 
> Gonna be a big pain to vac test. Gonna have to !



Stranger things have happened!


----------



## tbone75

Smurf musta went to bed ? Dan didn't wait on him ! :msp_mellow:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Stranger things have happened!



I have them DA attacks a lot ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Cant wait for dinner..... LOL

Casting lead ingots tomorrow. Nothing fancy. A rusty plumbers pot, a gasoline blowtorch, and empty beer cans for molds.

Yes, I will remove the rust before using it.. I am thinking of just sitting the pot on a brick, and sitting the torch so it points at the side.

I have some wheel weights, and a big blob of lead to melt. I am planning on getting another 60#-75# of old lead pipe and flashing from the scrap yard. 100# should be a lifetime supply for me.... LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Smurf musta went to bed ? Dan didn't wait on him ! :msp_mellow:



The homie whacker I worked on today I thot was a lost cause

After doin the fuel lines took it out to start it but figuring I would have to swap carbs

Felt like it had no comp!

Checked to see if it was turning over and it was

WTF?

That's when I found the mud wasp nest in the exhaust

Cleaned that out which helped

That whacker may be the easiest pullin I've ever seen!

Once everything was lubricated ran like a champ


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> The homie whacker I worked on today I thot was a lost cause
> 
> After doin the fuel lines took it out to start it but figuring I would have to swap carbs
> 
> Felt like it had no comp!
> 
> Checked to see if it was turning over and it was
> 
> WTF?
> 
> That's when I found the mud wasp nest in the exhaust
> 
> Cleaned that out which helped
> 
> That whacker may be the easiest pullin I've ever seen!
> 
> Once everything was lubricated ran like a champ



This Eeko was full of carbon ! Muffler was close to shut off. 
I will figure it out ! 


Some day ? LOL

Can't give up , nice whacker.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> This Eeko was full of carbon ! Muffler was close to shut off.
> I will figure it out !
> 
> 
> Some day ? LOL
> 
> Can't give up , nice whacker.



This one ain't bad

Really lite

Not overly powerful but will suit what it's needed for

Dad is gonna get one of the heads with replaceable blades for it

Don't compare to my stihl tho...........I gots to get a harness for it


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Cant wait for dinner..... LOL
> 
> Casting lead ingots tomorrow. Nothing fancy. A rusty plumbers pot, a gasoline blowtorch, and empty beer cans for molds.
> 
> Yes, I will remove the rust before using it.. I am thinking of just sitting the pot on a brick, and sitting the torch so it points at the side.
> 
> I have some wheel weights, and a big blob of lead to melt. I am planning on getting another 60#-75# of old lead pipe and flashing from the scrap yard. 100# should be a lifetime supply for me.... LOL



I gave away 150 lbs of 2 lb lead ingots last year. All wheel weights I had melted down for bullets. Haven't made bullets in 10 yrs. Use to make 1000s . LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> This one ain't bad
> 
> Really lite
> 
> Not overly powerful but will suit what it's needed for
> 
> Dad is gonna get one of the heads with replaceable blades for it
> 
> Don't compare to my stihl tho...........I gots to get a harness for it



Tried them plastic blades once, never again ! Break one off it shakes the chit out of you !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Tried them plastic blades once, never again ! Break one off it shakes the chit out of you !



I have only had that happen once ought of nearly 30 blades!

Lot nicer than line in my opinion at least for what I do

Then of course I gots the brush blade! Keep away from toes!!


----------



## tbone75

I got fresh apple pile in the fridge !


Guess I should have a piece. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Anyone tell me how to identify the year of my Husky 36 by serial? Here's a shot of it. Is there a database anywhere?

View attachment 306565



Sent on the fly.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I got fresh apple pile in the fridge !
> 
> 
> Guess I should have a piece. LOL



Lucky you!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I have only had that happen once ought of nearly 30 blades!
> 
> Lot nicer than line in my opinion at least for what I do
> 
> Then of course I gots the brush blade! Keep away from toes!!



To many rocks around here ! LOL

But now days I just spray weeds ! LOL

Only time I run a whacker now is testing one ! LOL

Got that Husky brush saw with blades , I will likely sell it.


----------



## jimdad07

Keep it down, dang noisy slugs keepin people awake.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Anyone tell me how to identify the year of my Husky 36 by serial? Here's a shot of it. Is there a database anywhere?
> 
> View attachment 306565
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Not sure how to tell ? Just don't member ?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Keep it down, dang noisy slugs keepin people awake.



Hey Stubby !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> To many rocks around here ! LOL
> 
> But now days I just spray weeds ! LOL
> 
> Only time I run a whacker now is testing one ! LOL
> 
> Got that Husky brush saw with blades , I will likely sell it.



The plastic ones from stihl I have do hold up good!


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Anyone tell me how to identify the year of my Husky 36 by serial? Here's a shot of it. Is there a database anywhere?
> 
> View attachment 306565
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



71?

Thot it was the first two or last two digits depending on generation


----------



## tbone75

Pie = GOOD !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> To many rocks around here ! LOL
> 
> But now days I just spray weeds ! LOL
> 
> Only time I run a whacker now is testing one ! LOL
> 
> Got that Husky brush saw with blades , I will likely sell it.



I has to trim round the house and fence and fire pit and the creek........I need a push mower


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I got fresh apple pile in the fridge !
> 
> 
> Guess I should have a piece. LOL



Apples got piles????


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> 71?
> 
> Thot it was the first two or last two digits depending on generation



Got our own Hooskie Savant.


----------



## AU_K2500

Late night. Been googleing too much.... Gale Banks is a good man!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Got our own Hooskie Savant.



I wouldn't go that far........

Hey Rob!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I has to trim round the house and fence and fire pit and the creek........I need a push mower



I just gave away 4 of them ! LOL

Spidy has one fer sale !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Late night. Been googleing too much.... Gale Banks is a good man!



Slackin Grape Ape !!

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Late night. Been googleing too much.... Gale Banks is a good man!



He still in Azusa ??

Hey mark!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Apples got piles????



Could be ?

The apple pie in muh fat belly will turn into a pile tomorrow ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I just gave away 4 of them ! LOL
> 
> Spidy has one fer sale !



Bet the postage on that would suck


----------



## IEL

Corn on the cob, fresh fish, and ice cream for dessert. Very full now... LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Bet the postage on that would suck



Just a little ! LOL

2 self propelled , one Honda and ?? Other 2 had the big rear wheels.


----------



## tbone75

Slug is sliding out.

Catch you slackers in the morning


:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Slug is sliding out.
> 
> Catch you slackers in the morning
> 
> 
> :msp_biggrin:


Night Ol Buddy


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> 71?
> 
> Thot it was the first two or last two digits depending on generation



If that is the case then it would be the year I was born. Definitely a keeper then.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Overime. Monday comes early.


----------



## dancan

I don't get paid fer the overtime


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I don't get paid fer the overtime



Finally!!!

Now I can crash....

Hey Dan!!

Night Dan!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
Have a good night day .


----------



## Cantdog

Same ol' ZZZzzzlayaaackerZZZZzzzz kickin the can around this morning I see.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Anyone tell me how to identify the year of my Husky 36 by serial? Here's a shot of it. Is there a database anywhere?
> 
> View attachment 306565
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



On later Husky stuff it is the first two digits are the last two of the year, the next two are the week number, then sequence number. That is a tag before that numbering style. I doubt it is '71. Maybe an email to Husky Varny?

Here is a tag of my 365...made 12th week of '06







Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew.....another week at the grind. YaY!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## AU_K2500

Woohoo! Its still in the drive way even after I wake up, I guess im really not dreaming! 

Morning fellas. 

Another fun week lies ahead. Sister stopping through tonight on her way up to NY. Its her birthday today. Should be a nice evening.


----------



## dancan

Hay Jimmy ! You know that new guy ? He OK to talk to ????


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Hay Jimmy ! You know that new guy ? He OK to talk to ????



I don't care for nadians anyway, so your safe.


----------



## dancan

I had a look at my spanky new to me 230 , pulled the muffler expecting to see a piston buffed by a cinderblock , only seen 1 faint line , I pulled the rope and it started on the first pull , I had to choke it to shut it off because the kill was disconnected .
Put the muffler back on and then started it at WOT to unflood , it runs but won't idle , kinda sounds more like a carb issue than a dead piston .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I had a look at my spanky new to me 230 , pulled the muffler expecting to see a piston buffed by a cinderblock , only seen 1 faint line , I pulled the rope and it started on the first pull , I had to choke it to shut it off because the kill was disconnected .
> Put the muffler back on and then started it at WOT to unflood , it runs but won't idle , kinda sounds more like a carb issue than a dead piston .



It will most likely need crank seals, most often when a problem seems like a carb issue on them they are leaking air.


----------



## roncoinc

It's started . 

the beggining of the end of summer..

by the end of the week i should have the winters supply all stacked on the deck by the door


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Hitting the local thrift shop for some (soon to be former) cooking items for the lead casting.
Geez starting to dislike stihl, loving good food and becoming incredibly cheap... Maybe I am turning into ron... LOL


----------



## farrell

mornin fellas!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> mornin fellas!



Look at this guy !!
finally gets around to rolling out of bed mid morning !!
this taking it easy setup pretty easy to get used to eh ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Look at this guy !!
> finally gets around to rolling out of bed mid morning !!
> this taking it easy setup pretty easy to get used to eh ??



oh i been up for an hour

i really havent been takin it easy

staples come out tommorrow

the wife is wantin to have bday party for me on saturday

and that will be a lot of work i shouldnt be doin

hey ron

nice stack of wood you got goin there


----------



## AU_K2500

I guess it would help if you knew what was still in the driveway. 
View attachment 306602


See Dan, four wheels.


----------



## farrell

AU_K2500 said:


> I guess it would help if you knew what was still in the driveway.
> View attachment 306602
> 
> 
> See Dan, four wheels.



other than its a ford:msp_tongue:

atleast they was nicest enough to circle the problem................lol


----------



## IEL

Nice to see someone with good taste in trucks. Nothing better than a ford. And nothing makes me sick like a chevy.... LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> other than its a ford:msp_tongue:
> 
> atleast they was nicest enough to circle the problem................lol



FERD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:beat_brick:


----------



## tbone75

Got some sleep last night ! Only got up twice ! One muscle relaxer and one other thing worked good !


----------



## tbone75

Mowing grass and working on weed whackers today.

And hope to make it to the PO , got a few things to mail. LOL


----------



## IEL

Slackers...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Morning guys. Hitting the local thrift shop for some (soon to be former) cooking items for the lead casting.
> Geez starting to dislike stihl, loving good food and becoming incredibly cheap... Maybe I am turning into ron... LOL



There are worse things to turn into! 



dancan said:


> Hay Jimmy ! You know that new guy ? He OK to talk to ????



Uhh... I missed something or I'm just slow this morning... ok to talk to who? :msp_unsure:

Maybe it's just Monday and I'm loosing my mind..would explain my Mini-Mac problem.



AU_K2500 said:


> I guess it would help if you knew what was still in the driveway.
> View attachment 306602
> 
> 
> See Dan, four wheels.



Got my number stored? I can always bring *Ron's* red ride to pull it home and I've got a winch on the trailer too so you and the wife don't have to push too hard to load it up! :msp_w00t:

Congrats on the new toy Grape Ape!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> There are worse things to turn into!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh... I missed something or I'm just slow this morning... ok to talk to who? :msp_unsure:
> 
> Maybe it's just Monday and I'm loosing my mind..would explain my Mini-Mac problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Got my number stored? I can always bring *Ron's* red ride to pull it home and I've got a winch on the trailer too so you and the wife don't have to push too hard to load it up! :msp_w00t:
> 
> Congrats on the new toy Grape Ape!



Thought you taught him better ?

I really can't say nuttin , I got 3 Ferd trucks ! LOL

Only cause they was cheap !! LOL


----------



## dancan

Ron who ? Oh that Ron , he already found a nice truck , I gots no truck and would drive a chevy .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Ron who ? Oh that Ron , he already found a nice truck , I gots no truck and would drive a chevy .



He's got my favorite Chevy Truck body style!


----------



## tbone75

This slacker is finally moving. I got some sleep , but the longer I stay in bed the harder it is to get moving. Just can't win. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Some one run after John with the salt shaker! Motivation!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Some one run after John with the salt shaker! Motivation!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Flap Jack yer box hasn't left yet ! 

Think I will dig around some more ? :msp_rolleyes:


I do have 4 cats ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Been wanting a bigger USC.

Just bought one ! LOL

3L with 100W heating and 100W US with a 20 min timer.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Flap Jack yer box hasn't left yet !
> 
> Think I will dig around some more ? :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> I do have 4 cats ! LOL



I get to clean 2 cat boxes right now; mine and the MIL's. :msp_angry: If I want any cat crap.. I know where to find it.



tbone75 said:


> Been wanting a bigger USC.
> 
> Just bought one ! LOL
> 
> 3L with 100W heating and 100W US with a 20 min timer.



Umm throw your old USC in the box?! 


opcorn:


----------



## farrell

Found a push mower on CL!

$30 for yard machine 6hp high rear wheel

Gonna go look at it later

Suppose to run and cut good


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I get to clean 2 cat boxes right now; mine and the MIL's. :msp_angry: If I want any cat crap.. I know where to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm throw your old USC in the box?!
> 
> 
> opcorn:



Sorry stihl gonna use it too. LOL Nice to have a small one and a big one.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Don't worry John... as soon as I get done with the current saw build, I'm sending another box-o-love to Stubby/Tiny. May start box war #2 but my shop is getting cleared out! He'll be hunting a 365/372 tank, brake parts, coil, recoil, and a clutch cover if he goes 372. I've got the parts to make him a 371 on the clutch cover side. He may also be looking for a P&C. 


I've promised to return another big chunk of classic magnesium to it's owner so that will clear some more space up. I must get to where I can function! .....and work on Mini Macs.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Found a push mower on CL!
> 
> $30 for yard machine 6hp high rear wheel
> 
> Gonna go look at it later
> 
> Suppose to run and cut good



Sounds like a great deal !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Sorry stihl gonna use it too. LOL Nice to have a small one and a big one.



They probably require shelf space too... That's hard to find at my shop!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a great deal !



Didn't think it was to bad

I wanna play with saws!


----------



## tbone75

The OL will (try) to claim the the old USC, cleans her jewelry real nice with water and dish soap.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> They probably require shelf space too... That's hard to find at my shop!



I have that problem BAD ! Not sure where I will put them ? LOL

Would like to add onto the shop , but how ???????


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Didn't think it was to bad
> 
> I wanna play with saws!



Come on down ! I got all the whackers and saws you could ever want to play with ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

It's a common problem with a shop... not big enough.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Come on down ! I got all the whackers and saws you could ever want to play with ! LOL



Thot Rob and I were comin to invade at some point here directly

But no plans have ever been told to me


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Thot Rob and I were comin to invade at some point here directly
> 
> But no plans have ever been told to me



See how things go ? After Sept 16th I will have 2 bedrooms open. LOL


----------



## IEL

Its not possible for a shop to be big enough.... LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> See how things go ? After Sept 16th I will have 2 bedrooms open. LOL



Right now you have two campers open!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Right now you have two campers open!



There not ready yet ! Stihl need jutted and shelves built !

And I am a SLUG ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> See how things go ? After Sept 16th I will have 2 bedrooms open. LOL



It will be cooler then


----------



## BigDaddyR

AU_K2500 said:


> I guess it would help if you knew what was still in the driveway.
> View attachment 306602
> 
> 
> See Dan, four wheels.



Ahhh. Very nice. Does that say King Ranch$$$ on it? Vera niche. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Ahhh. Very nice. Does that say King Ranch$$$ on it? Vera niche.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Yep it is, Sparky went all out ! LOL

Dad always told me we are related to them Kings down in Tx. Distant I am sure ! LOL he was from Okla. so its possible I guess ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Found a push mower on CL!
> 
> $30 for yard machine 6hp high rear wheel
> 
> Gonna go look at it later
> 
> Suppose to run and cut good



Here's one for you. Maybe a little steep though. LOL

http://frederick.craigslist.org/grd/3966194329.html 

Sent from my iPhone


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

You guys get a USC !! Show your OLs how it cleans jewelry they will be glad you got it ! A cheap one from HF works just fine ! I use water and a little purple power to clean carbs,works great ! Water and dish soap for jewelry !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Noisy bunch of Yahoos!!!

Hardly keep up. 

Adam and I will be over when it's cooler.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> There not ready yet ! Stihl need jutted and shelves built !
> 
> And I am a SLUG ! LOL



You going to make them sleep on the shelves?!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Noisy bunch of Yahoos!!!
> 
> Hardly keep up.
> 
> Adam and I will be over when it's cooler.



Hey Rob!


----------



## IEL

Thrift shop time. Wish me luck. Maybe I can even find some cheap old fishing sinkers for the lead.... LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Back to the highway.. you slackers keep slacking!


----------



## roncoinc

Couple more hours and the winter wood pile will be done !!! 
going to be AHEAD of schedule this year for a change ! 

Then got hired help going to split up a few more,6 to 8 cord,and stack it on pallets close to house.
get the stuff out of the wood lot and neat enuf to cover and store.












forgot to take the plywood out from in front of glass door,,protection from flying firewood !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Back to the highway.. you slackers keep slacking!



Stay safe Jimmy


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yippee for Ron !!

Plastic under the pallets to keep weeds down?


----------



## farrell

Hey slackers!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You going to make them sleep on the shelves?!



Sure nuff !


----------



## Mastermind

Howdy.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Couple more hours and the winter wood pile will be done !!!
> going to be AHEAD of schedule this year for a change !
> 
> Then got hired help going to split up a few more,6 to 8 cord,and stack it on pallets close to house.
> get the stuff out of the wood lot and neat enuf to cover and store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to take the plywood out from in front of glass door,,protection from flying firewood !



Looking good Ron !

I may have enough ready for this winter ? Stihl gonna put bout 3 more cord under the deck to be sure ! LOL
Need to do some more trading ! LOL Easier for me to work on saws than use them. LOL Sure like using them tho.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Howdy.



Hi Randy !

Nice of you to stop by !

Wouldn't happen to have a 200T P&C would ya ? LOL


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Hi Randy !
> 
> Nice of you to stop by !
> 
> Wouldn't happen to have a 200T P&C would ya ? LOL



No John, I sure don't. :msp_sad:

I've got several 009-011 saws around but 200Ts cost to much to sit around dropping parts.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mastermind said:


> Howdy.



That's cowboy talk.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> No John, I sure don't. :msp_sad:
> 
> I've got several 009-011 saws around but 200Ts cost to much to sit around dropping parts.



This one won't be here long ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have a nice running 012 I would like to trade off for ???? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That's cowboy talk.



Yee Hawl !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Yipeekayeh! Hey Randy. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## farrell

Mastermind said:


> Howdy.



Hey Randy!


----------



## dancan

Look whatcha all went an done , escared the strangers away , not verwy neighborwy at all , not at all .


----------



## Mastermind

dancan said:


> Look whatcha all went an done , escared the strangers away , not verwy neighborwy at all , not at all .



Nope.......I ain't scared. Just working. :msp_sad:


----------



## farrell

I can't wait to go back to work!!!!!!

Can't stand sittin round the house no more!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind

farrell said:


> I can't wait to go back to work!!!!!!
> 
> Can't stand sittin round the house no more!!!!!!!!!!!



Getting sick enough to not be able to go to work was the best thing that ever happened to me. A man never knows in what shape or form the blessings will show up in. 

If it hadn't of been for Lymes disease I would still be framing houses.........


----------



## dancan

Workin out yer frustrations ?





BaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## farrell

Mastermind said:


> Getting sick enough to not be able to go to work was the best thing that ever happened to me. A man never knows in what shape or form the blessings will show up in.
> 
> If it hadn't of been for Lymes disease I would still be framing houses.........



True

I wouldn't have the mastermind 346 if you was still framing houses:msp_thumbup:

I haven't got enough run time with it yet


----------



## dancan

Mastermind said:


> Getting sick enough to not be able to go to work was the best thing that ever happened to me. A man never knows in what shape or form the blessings will show up in.
> 
> If it hadn't of been for Lymes disease I would still be framing houses.........



Yup , funny what life can throw at ya , a fellow just has to learn how to roll with it


----------



## IEL

Did pretty well this morning. No sinkers at the thrift shop, but I did get everything else I needed.
Muffin pan and a couple loaf pans for ingot molds, strainer spoon for removing clips, tablespoon for skimming and stirring, and a mini stainless pitcher that makes a perfect ladle with the help of some vise grips.
I melted down all my lead (30#) and recast it into muffin ingots. I think the plumbers pot full would hold close to 40#. The gasoline torch managed perfectly, and everything went to plan. Now I just need more lead.... LOL
I am thinking of buying 100# or so of lead pipes and roofing lead from the scrap yard. If anything it would stop my wood lathe from walking around the floor.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> True
> 
> I wouldn't have the mastermind 346 if you was still framing houses:msp_thumbup:
> 
> I haven't got enough run time with it yet



Starting to think I need another one ? LOL Got a nice 346 !

Also just got a real nice 026 today ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

One Squeel whacker ready to go home !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Starting to think I need another one ? LOL Got a nice 346 !
> 
> Also just got a real nice 026 today ? LOL



I needs one of them. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Mastermind

I'm porting a 346 ex pee right now.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Starting to think I need another one ? LOL Got a nice 346 !
> 
> Also just got a real nice 026 today ? LOL



Have 346 ported

Use 026 for wheel chock


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mastermind said:


> Nope.......I ain't scared. Just working. :msp_sad:



What you working on?!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## farrell

Mastermind said:


> I'm porting a 346 ex pee right now.



One day I want to send you my 372xp to have it finished

I'm sure some more can be coaxed outta her!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jimmy in NC said:


> What you working on?!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Never mind...I see now. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Have 346 ported
> 
> Use 026 for wheel chock



No no no.....use the 026 for trading for more saws or saw work! Keep the 346!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Mastermind

Jimmy in NC said:


> What you working on?!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Your 288 Xtra Power is next in line behind this 346 *Xtra Plastic*. 



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> I needs one of them.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Got another 026 that may be leaving ? LOL Plan on keeping the nicer one.

The 346 is the only one I have left,its staying ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Looking good Ron !
> 
> I may have enough ready for this winter ? Stihl gonna put bout 3 more cord under the deck to be sure ! LOL
> Need to do some more trading ! LOL Easier for me to work on saws than use them. LOL Sure like using them tho.



You can see my house rebuilding guy off to the left.
not much left to do on that side.
he should be done this week,after a year !! LOL !!
well,,thats inside AND outside.. 

interesting thing on the house is,,can you tell the diff from the paint that is almost 20 yrs old and what was just painted ??
all the trim around doors and windows is new and some siding.

A friend of mine is a painter.
he went on this job about 20 yrs ago and got this paint for me.
he had some left over of diff colors and mixed it all together,had almost ten gals left over after painting the house.

They called it " forever " paint,,at that time was over $100 a gal !!
i peeled some off and it is still almost like rubber ! it stretches and shrinks with the weather and stays sticky,,strange stuff but it is hard on the outside...


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Your 288 Xtra Power is next in line behind this 346 *Xtra Plastic*.
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Getting anywhere on the new shop ? Or do you have time for that ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You can see my house rebuilding guy off to the left.
> not much left to do on that side.
> he should be done this week,after a year !! LOL !!
> well,,thats inside AND outside..
> 
> interesting thing on the house is,,can you tell the diff from the paint that is almost 20 yrs old and what was just painted ??
> all the trim around doors and windows is new and some siding.
> 
> A friend of mine is a painter.
> he went on this job about 20 yrs ago and got this paint for me.
> he had some left over of diff colors and mixed it all together,had almost ten gals left over after painting the house.
> 
> They called it " forever " paint,,at that time was over $100 a gal !!
> i peeled some off and it is still almost like rubber ! it stretches and shrinks with the weather and stays sticky,,strange stuff but it is hard on the outside...



Sure would hate to buy that paint now ! Bet its got lead in it ! LOL Makes better paint !

Can't see if you painted anything ? Maybe the white.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Mastermind said:


> I'm porting a 346 ex pee right now.



:-( one day it might be mine you're doing. I have two saws to sell before I can buy the new one. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mastermind said:


> Your 288 Xtra Power is next in line behind this 346 *Xtra Plastic*.
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I appreciate it but I told you no rush. If someone is screaming or pushy....its really no big deal. Only push is to scare some other saws away that people think are all that and some potato chips. Don't think the 029s will want any of it! 

I guess Jon got the bottom end together? Anything scary in there?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tbone75

Guess its back to the whacker pile. LOL Only have 10 - 20 to go ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I appreciate it but I told you no rush. If someone is screaming or pushy....its really no big deal. Only push is to scare some other saws away that people think are all that and some potato chips. Don't think the 029s will want any of it!
> 
> I guess Jon got the bottom end together? Anything scary in there?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



I got A Steel it won't scare ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> :-( one day it might be mine you're doing. I have two saws to sell before I can buy the new one.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Just get a toasted saw and put one of his top ends on it !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Just get a toasted saw and put one of his top ends on it !



Hmmm. Now to find one. Stihl have a 450 to sell 1st but that should be ready mid week. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## farrell

We took the kids blackberry pickin

Got a bunch but the rug rats at them all!

Fired up the saws for giggles

Wiped them down.........get mildew on them in the basement

Fired up my dads trimmer again to make sure it was good

Weeded the flower beds 

Waitin to hear back from the guy bout the mower


----------



## Stihl 041S

Is Randy gone?????

I didn't send his package today. 

Out tomorrow. 

Don't tell. I'll blame the Post Office. TeeHee


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Getting anywhere on the new shop ? Or do you have time for that ? LOL



Still ain't done tearing down the pole barn. 

I ain't doing just top ends anymore John.......too many things I can't control......



Stihl 041S said:


> Is Randy gone?????
> 
> I didn't send his package today.
> 
> Out tomorrow.
> 
> Don't tell. I'll blame the Post Office. TeeHee



I'm still here Rob.......but we'll still blame the Post Office.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Is Randy gone?????
> 
> I didn't send his package today.
> 
> Out tomorrow.
> 
> Don't tell. I'll blame the Post Office. TeeHee



Hey Rob!

Don't look below then

Cause he's back


----------



## dancan

John's a little rusty on his bodywork skills , I think he needs some more practice .


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm , the fuzzyness in my pic makes it look smoother than it really is LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> John's a little rusty on his bodywork skills , I think he needs some more practice .



Looks like it was plastered on....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have a nice running 012 I would like to trade off for ???? LOL



A fully rebuilt Contra S ?

















Not!!!!!LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mastermind said:


> Still ain't done tearing down the pole barn.
> 
> I ain't doing just top ends anymore John.......too many things I can't control......
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still here Rob.......but we'll still blame the Post Office.





Somebody told him!!!!

Yeah. Be there Thursday. 

Maybe an added project thrown in.


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> John's a little rusty on his bodywork skills , I think he needs some more practice .



I have seen gravel roads smoother than that. (and that's including the pot holes... LOL!)


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Somebody told him!!!!
> 
> Yeah. Be there Thursday.
> 
> Maybe an added project thrown in.



I think it was Dan!


----------



## dancan

Nope , it was LP , he did it !


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Nope , it was LP , he did it !



Them sneaky pussums can't trust em:msp_tongue:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I think it was Dan!



That Commie Pinky Bass player!!!

Hey Adam 

Hay Dan


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John's a little rusty on his bodywork skills , I think he needs some more practice .



Seen worse ! LOL And yes I fixed it after they made a mess out of it ! Just grind it all back out,start over the right way ! LOL Plus charged them for cleaning up there mess ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Still ain't done tearing down the pole barn.
> 
> I ain't doing just top ends anymore John.......too many things I can't control......
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still here Rob.......but we'll still blame the Post Office.



I can understand that ! Great idea !


----------



## tbone75

My new USC is coming from Canadia ! Some how I missed that ? LOL Good price and free shipping !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Nope , it was LP , he did it !



That Commie Possom Bass player!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Them sneaky pussums can't trust em:msp_tongue:



Think yer busted ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Get him LP ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That Commie Possom Bass player!!!



Yer gonna get it too ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Shouldn't have ate supper ! Don't want to get off muh flippy cap now ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Just get a toasted saw and put one of his top ends on it !



I bought one of his fully ported Meteor 372 kits...damn fine saw. Always makes me smile with a 24" buried with an 8 pin rim. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dancan

Well since you're sittin there doin nuthin but plainin find me a box lot deal on Shindaiwa GP344's or Honda WX15's or WX10's .


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> I bought one of his fully ported Meteor 372 kits...damn fine saw. Always makes me smile with a 24" buried with an 8 pin rim.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



More fun with a 16" bar , at least it'll have enough power to make that combo work .


----------



## Mastermind

I like this thread.......I gotta go to town......be back later though. :cool2:


----------



## farrell

Mastermind said:


> I like this thread.......I gotta go to town......be back later though. :cool2:



Best thread on AS!


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I like this thread.......I gotta go to town......be back later though. :cool2:



Hurry back ! You fit right in ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

What in tarnation is goin on in here? A fella turns around and everybody squeals on him?

Been out in the shop. Got another ATV runnin, looked at mine that has electrical issues (yuck! RUN AWAY) cleaned up some beach stuff, looked for a pin for a trailer gate for 30 minutes, and realized I gotta get some saws outta the shop! Too much junk.


----------



## little possum

And I do like dubstep but I aint no flippin Commie, unless you come into my nation- Possome pronounced Poss-som like Rome  I am El Presidente and head of defense


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> What in tarnation is goin on in here? A fella turns around and everybody squeals on him?
> 
> Been out in the shop. Got another ATV runnin, looked at mine that has electrical issues (yuck! RUN AWAY) cleaned up some beach stuff, looked for a pin for a trailer gate for 30 minutes, and realized I gotta get some saws outta the shop! Too much junk.



I know where you can get rid of some freebie saws ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

SawWhoarder !


----------



## little possum

Haha yall are like pigeons on peanut butter. ? Idk


----------



## farrell

little possum said:


> And I do like dubstep but I aint no flippin Commie, unless you come into my nation- Possome pronounced Poss-som like Rome  I am El Presidente and head of defense



Pussum............pronounced "puss-um"


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hurry back ! You fit right in ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Which means you can never take him home to mother.......


----------



## little possum

Thanks yank, no saws for you! And just to think I was gonna offer this one







KIDDING!!! That one will not be leaving


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> More fun with a 16" bar , at least it'll have enough power to make that combo work .



I've got an 18".. and possibly picked up a loops of chain for it today.



Mastermind said:


> I like this thread.......I gotta go to town......be back later though. :cool2:



:msp_thumbup:



little possum said:


> What in tarnation is goin on in here? A fella turns around and everybody squeals on him?
> 
> Been out in the shop. Got another ATV runnin, looked at mine that has electrical issues (yuck! RUN AWAY) cleaned up some beach stuff, looked for a pin for a trailer gate for 30 minutes, and realized I gotta get some saws outta the shop! Too much junk.



I'll be down this weekend to help! Will clean the truck out this week.. I'll share some covered storage.



little possum said:


> Thanks yank, no saws for you! And just to think I was gonna offer this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIDDING!!! That one will not be leaving




Umm.. " 'da blade be upside down and stuffs"

Nice looking saw though.


----------



## farrell

little possum said:


> Thanks yank, no saws for you! And just to think I was gonna offer this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIDDING!!! That one will not be leaving



Saw funds are currently unavailable 

Which figures cause there is a 2100cd I want!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> It's started .
> 
> the beggining of the end of summer..
> 
> by the end of the week i should have the winters supply all stacked on the deck by the door



Good riddance, fall is on it's way. The best time of year.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Thanks yank, no saws for you! And just to think I was gonna offer this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIDDING!!! That one will not be leaving



I pass on Macs ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I pass on Macs ! :msp_razz:



But you have that want ad on CL for Mini Macs???


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> And I do like dubstep but I aint no flippin Commie, unless you come into my nation- Possome pronounced Poss-som like Rome  I am El Presidente and head of defense



"Commie Pinky Bass Player"

A bachelor party in Newport Beach CA. 

Rent a sailboat any hit the bayside bars. One after 'nother. 

One friend wants to fish.......no law against fishing while shall we say......well he was drunk!!!

We pull up to this one nice bar......tie up....get a table on the dock level and comence to drink. 

The fisherman cast out......into the back of a passing boat. 

Watches as his reel is slowly stripped of all line. Speechless. 

We're all watching as this unfolds. 

Suddenly finding his tongue, screams at the top of his lungs....

You Commie Pinko Bass Player!!!

Stunned silence in the bar and then the whole place breaks out in laughter. 

The poor fisherman had no idea what was so funny. 

Became the catch phrase the rest of the night. 

Everytime someone said it. Silly Beer-thru-the-nose laughter. 

Like when you heard "Bambulance" the first on alcohol.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good riddance, fall is on it's way. The best time of year.



Well Stubby "I have a potty mouth" ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

You do know that means Good For You. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Well Stubby "I have a potty mouth" ! :hmm3grin2orange:



That ought to instigate a fight!:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> But you have that want ad on CL for Mini Macs???



Well DUH !


Like you don't know why ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Well DUH !
> 
> 
> Like you don't know why ! :msp_rolleyes:



You use them to remind yourself why you like working on good saws.. and you need something to block up your campers with. I know I know...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Which means you can never take him home to mother.......



Nah , I want his big red butt GF ! :drool:


----------



## little possum

View attachment 306718
View attachment 306719
View attachment 306720



Sittin here thinking I have handled a bunch of saws! Well for my age group anyway. 



PS those arent available either, sold the Jred and Hoosky, and Steelie aint mine hahaa


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> View attachment 306718
> View attachment 306719
> View attachment 306720
> 
> 
> 
> Sittin here thinking I have handled a bunch of saws! Well for my age group anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> PS those arent available either, sold the Jred and Hoosky, and Steelie aint mine hahaa



I likee the Stihl very much, the other two not so much...LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> View attachment 306718
> View attachment 306719
> View attachment 306720
> 
> 
> 
> Sittin here thinking I have handled a bunch of saws! Well for my age group anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> PS those arent available either, sold the Jred and Hoosky, and Steelie aint mine hahaa



Good looking Hoosky!


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> View attachment 306718
> View attachment 306719
> View attachment 306720
> 
> 
> 
> Sittin here thinking I have handled a bunch of saws! Well for my age group anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> PS those arent available either, sold the Jred and Hoosky, and Steelie aint mine hahaa



Well LP......you gotts one good saw in th bunch........ain't gotts ANY orange on it........WHUT-so-EVER.........


----------



## little possum

I tried to please the masses. Shoulda throwed some Cuda green up haha

The 910 went to evil bay, I believe the P/C were scored. And some stuff missing?
The 288 Lite was excellent condition pawn shop find, until pulled muffler. But had a P/C. Sold it.
090 Belongs to 7 oaks I think.


----------



## jimdad07

View attachment 306725
time to make siding for the chicken coupe!


----------



## little possum

I miss throwing GTGs here, but it was a lot of work! And since I went to workin a real job, we dont really mess with that much wood. Just enough to keep the shop warm. View attachment 306726





Hope you guys dont mind the chainsaw pictures hahaha


----------



## Stihl 041S

:spam:


pioneerguy600 said:


> I likee the Stihl very much, the other two not so much...LOL



Oh now Jerry.......

I got a JRed I been working on. I like the design a LOT!!

A little cast ring around the on/off switch. 

Auxiliary oil pump. 

I'm starting to really like it. 

But ...... To each his own. 

Hey Jerry !!! How you been??


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> :spam:
> 
> Oh now Jerry.......
> 
> I got a JRed I been working on. I like the design a LOT!!
> 
> A little cast ring around the on/off switch.
> 
> Auxiliary oil pump.
> 
> I'm starting to really like it.
> 
> But ...... To each his own.
> 
> Hey Jerry !!! How you been??




Now whut Jred you been working on there Unc???............I might be able to help...........but thinking back...maybe not.......but u never know.....lots of parts cross........LOL.........!!! or 111.....LOL!!! Depends a lot on the "Shift Key"....doneit????


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> :spam:
> 
> Oh now Jerry.......
> 
> I got a JRed I been working on. I like the design a LOT!!
> 
> A little cast ring around the on/off switch.
> 
> Auxiliary oil pump.
> 
> I'm starting to really like it.
> 
> But ...... To each his own.
> 
> Hey Jerry !!! How you been??



Hey uncle Rob, been busier than a one armed paper hanger on a 20 story highrise. Just completed building a fairly complicated stairway all by my lonesome. Put in 12 hr days for the last 6. Doing great as usual. How`s the back n leg?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob, been busier than a one armed paper hanger on a 20 story highrise. Just completed building a fairly complicated stairway all by my lonesome. Put in 12 hr days for the last 6. Doing great as usual. How`s the back n leg?



Sitting around is bad so I walk most of the shift helping folks out. 

Knee just not there. No reflexs. Oh well. 

Keep on keepin on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Sitting around is bad so I walk most of the shift helping folks out.
> 
> Knee just not there. No reflexs. Oh well.
> 
> Keep on keepin on.



Least you`re mobile, could be worse.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Now whut Jred you been working on there Unc???............I might be able to help...........but thinking back...maybe not.......but u never know.....lots of parts cross........LOL.........!!! or 111.....LOL!!! Depends a lot on the "Shift Key"....doneit????



Yeah. One of dem. 

Few interchange. But maybe. 

Be bit of a frakensaw. Put on what works. No parts on eBay. 

If it gets done I'll bring it along. 

What carb the big ones take?


----------



## farrell

I want to play with saws:msp_sad: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. One of dem.
> 
> Few interchange. But maybe.
> 
> Be bit of a frakensaw. Put on what works. No parts on eBay.
> 
> If it gets done I'll bring it along.
> 
> What carb the big ones take?



Have to look at the carb......ign parts same as some others.....of which I may well have NOS parts....have to see what's needed...I know the saw you be workin'........not one I have.......yet....


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Least you`re mobile, could be worse.



Oh Hel yes. I'm thankful as can be. 

No surgery. Just a slow heal.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright...leaving it to you fellow slackers. Flapjack out!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Have to look at the carb......ign parts same as some others.....of which I may well have NOS parts....have to see what's needed...I know the saw you be workin'........not one I have.......yet....



Looks like an 090 carb may go on if need be. 

ALERT!!!! 545 Loctite should set for 24 hrs for full strength. 

If you find one of DEM saws with a toasted top end let me know. I can help ya. 

Piston and rings anyway. or the whole top end. 

Maybe clutch cover fits another. I am missing that...I think..


----------



## Cantdog

Been at large for a week or so guys..lotsa goingson...boat work......u nameit........busy..........boat coming along....slowly...one pair of hands is not not fast...many things to think out....


Got a great "care" pkg from Unc.......mid week last.....many "eclectic" items...very useful stuff...THANKS!!!!! UNC!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Looks like an 090 carb may go on if need be.
> 
> ALERT!!!! 545 Loctite should set for 24 hrs for full strength.
> 
> If you find one of DEM saws with a toasted top end let me know. I can help ya.
> 
> Piston and rings anyway. or the whole top end.
> 
> Maybe clutch cover fits another. I am missing that...I think..



No........ clutch cover is "specific" to that one........already have the other onfo locked and loaded.in my data base!!!......shared it with PB ...said to get in touch....but.....new baby...new house...new truck... he may have eased up on antique saw restoration.....for now....!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Been at large for a week or so guys..lotsa goingson...boat work......u nameit........busy..........boat coming along....slowly...one pair of hands is not not fast...many things to think out....
> 
> 
> Got a great "care" pkg from Unc.......mid week last.....many "eclectic" items...very useful stuff...THANKS!!!!! UNC!!!!!



It Is My Pleasure. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> It Is My Pleasure.
> 
> Enjoy.



I will...and already have!!!! LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

The Pit Bull finally shows !

Thought sure he was glued to that boat ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Been washing my wagner paint guns. Bought 2 of them,been used once and never cleaned ! LOL CHEAP !
Soaked them in soap and water the last 3 days,most of the paint fell off. Just soaking a few small parts now.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The Pit Bull finally shows !
> 
> Thought sure he was glued to that boat ! :hmm3grin2orange:



No......but pretty much......'puter issues too.......and not enough time to deal with either....completely........but it's coming together ....How u doing John???


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Been washing my wagner paint guns. Bought 2 of them,been used once and never cleaned ! LOL CHEAP !
> Soaked them in soap and water the last 3 days,most of the paint fell off. Just soaking a few small parts now.



USC...........with heat......clean 'em right up.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> USC...........with heat......clean 'em right up.....



Just ordered a bigger one today ! LOL Big nuff to fit the parts in !

Same ol Slug ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I know where you can get rid of some freebie saws ! :msp_rolleyes:



I'm kind of new so feel like I should contribute to the members here. I have in garage storage space available. Probably squish a few spiders when setting them down but I'll make the sacrifice should you need it:msp_biggrin:


----------



## BigDaddyR

little possum said:


> I miss throwing GTGs here, but it was a lot of work! And since I went to workin a real job, we dont really mess with that much wood. Just enough to keep the shop warm. View attachment 306726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys dont mind the chainsaw pictures hahaha



They'rrrrr Great! I'll keep em so when my wife says I have too many saws I'll say. Look this is nothing. I've got the smallest collection on the site:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Ran the squeel whacker some more just to be sure its right. LOL It can go home !!

Got another whacker dropped off too ! A Toro ? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hello Robin, Rob and John.

Made a couple slabs tonight, think it's finally time for another bar on the 9010, the ole Dolmar bar is starting to lose chunks out of the bar rails. Oh we'll. good thing large mount Husky bars are easy and cheap..kind of like....maybe that's going too far?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> I'm kind of new so feel like I should contribute to the members here. I have in garage storage space available. Probably squish a few spiders when setting them down but I'll make the sacrifice should you need it:msp_biggrin:



Ron has lots of ju................saws ! Maybe he needs some storage ? LOL


Don't want mine round yer pet spiders ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hello Robin, Rob and John.
> 
> Made a couple slabs tonight, think it's finally time for another bar on the 9010, the ole Dolmar bar is starting to lose chunks out of the bar rails. Oh we'll. good thing large mount Husky bars are easy and cheap..kind of like....maybe that's going too far?



You've met my ex!!

How long a bar you need. And what gauge?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello Robin, Rob and John.
> 
> Made a couple slabs tonight, think it's finally time for another bar on the 9010, the ole Dolmar bar is starting to lose chunks out of the bar rails. Oh we'll. good thing large mount Husky bars are easy and cheap..kind of like....maybe that's going too far?



Think I have a 28 or 30 ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Ran the squeel whacker some more just to be sure its right. LOL It can go home !!
> 
> Got another whacker dropped off too ! A Toro ? LOL



You are quite the local wacker expert:msp_scared: Do you have a shop or just word of mouth.

Gotta feel good to send a sick one home.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> They'rrrrr Great! I'll keep em so when my wife says I have too many saws I'll say. Look this is nothing. I've got the smallest collection on the site:hmm3grin2orange:



That taint nuttin ! LOL Need Jerry to post a couple pix ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> You are quite the local wacker expert:msp_scared: Do you have a shop or just word of mouth.
> 
> Gotta feel good to send a sick one home.



Just word of mouth, suppose to be a hobby ? WTF happen ?


----------



## tbone75

I fix and sell a few saws just for fun. Its just the whacker time of year. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Where did Stubby go ? Think I have 2 new Dolmar 30" bars.


----------



## jimdad07

It's a 28"x .050 large mount Husky. I'll grab one at some point. I tell you guys nothing seems harder to mill than cottonwood, doesn't make sense as it's so soft but damned if it's not hard on the saw and chains. By the time it's all said and done I'll have three good milling saws in the fleet hopefully by spring. That Jred 90e, the Dolly 9010 and a Stihl 088. After those are all running I might as well start throwing in some big Huskies to the stable.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It's a 28"x .050 large mount Husky. I'll grab one at some point. I tell you guys nothing seems harder to mill than cottonwood, doesn't make sense as it's so soft but damned if it's not hard on the saw and chains. By the time it's all said and done I'll have three good milling saws in the fleet hopefully by spring. That Jred 90e, the Dolly 9010 and a Stihl 088. After those are all running I might as well start throwing in some big Huskies to the stable.



You want a 30" there Stubby ?

3/8 - 050


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> It's a 28"x .050 large mount Husky. I'll grab one at some point. I tell you guys nothing seems harder to mill than cottonwood, doesn't make sense as it's so soft but damned if it's not hard on the saw and chains. By the time it's all said and done I'll have three good milling saws in the fleet hopefully by spring. That Jred 90e, the Dolly 9010 and a Stihl 088. After those are all running I might as well start throwing in some big Huskies to the stable.



I gots 394s. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Evenin gents


----------



## tbone75

Got some 143 Dollys too , in pieces ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Evenin gents



Hey GA !

Hows it goin ?


----------



## jimdad07

Let me get caught up on a couple of things John and I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I fix and sell a few saws just for fun. Its just the whacker time of year. LOL





AU_K2500 said:


> Evenin gents



Hey Mark!!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Let me get caught up on a couple of things John and I'll see what I can come up with.



Does that mean you want it ?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Does that mean you want it ?



Yup. Let me know what you need for it.


----------



## jimdad07

Might as well throw them old Dollies in, I'd hate to see you have clutter kicking around.


----------



## jimdad07

Maybe a 394 as packing material.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Yup. Let me know what you need for it.



Couple mill would be OK. :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey Rob

Hey John

Hey Jim


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Couple mill would be OK. :msp_w00t:



Let me shake the piggy bank...sounds about right.....


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Rob
> 
> Hey John
> 
> Hey Jim



Hey Sparky, you livin large in your new ride?


----------



## tbone75

Suppose I should toss in the 6400 ported 84cc Kita too ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Sparky, you livin large in your new ride?



Dang Flap Jack let him buy a Ferd ! :msp_unsure:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Suppose I should toss in the 6400 ported 84cc Kita too ? :msp_rolleyes:



You said it, hell, I'll send out a uhaul.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Dang Flap Jack let him buy a Ferd ! :msp_unsure:



Feeds ain't that bad, I like the way my Chevs ride better but the best truck I ever had was my '96 F-150 with a 300 six in it. Great truck.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You said it, hell, I'll send out a uhaul.



Just don't try to touch the MM064 ! May get shot ! :msp_angry:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Feeds ain't that bad, I like the way my Chevs ride better but the best truck I ever had was my '96 F-150 with a 300 six in it. Great truck.



Ferds do in a pinch, I only gots 3 of them. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Sparky, you livin large in your new ride?



Still making the change from sedan to truck.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Ferds do in a pinch, I only gots 3 of them. LOL



I've owned threes Ferds and two Chevs, just can't swallow my pride yet to try a Dodge.


----------



## jimdad07

AU_K2500 said:


> Still making the change from sedan to truck.



Guy your size will get used to it quick I bet.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> You said it, hell, I'll send out a uhaul.



John may become part of the Grande Circuit in September. 
Free shipping in da Cheby!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I've owned threes Ferds and two Chevs, just can't swallow my pride yet to try a Dodge.



I have had them all. LOL The old 318 Dodge was hard to beat ! Not sure about new ones ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John may become part of the Grande Circuit in September.
> Free shipping in da Cheby!!!



Great ! I will have a pile of mini-macs by then ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> Guy your size will get used to it quick I bet.



Well yeah, that's a given,


----------



## jimdad07

Hate to do it, but it's time for me. Have a goog night guys.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well yeah, that's a given,



This the first truck you ever had ?

My first ride was a truck ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Feeds ain't that bad, I like the way my Chevs ride better but the best truck I ever had was my '96 F-150 with a 300 six in it. Great truck.



Great engine!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hate to do it, but it's time for me. Have a goog night guys.



Nite Shorty ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Mastermind

What did I miss??????

300 six.......timeless.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> This the first truck you ever had ?
> 
> My first ride was a truck ! LOL



3rd


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hate to do it, but it's time for me. Have a goog night guys.



Night Jim.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Great engine!!!



Good one fer a Ferd. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mastermind said:


> What did I miss??????
> 
> 300 six.......timeless.



You missed the announcement about the 

Frazeysburg Beer Swilling and Rat Slugging Championship of The World! 

New rules. 

John will fill you in. 

Hey Randy


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> What did I miss??????
> 
> 300 six.......timeless.



Hey Randy !

One of the better Ferd motors. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Good one fer a Ferd. LOL



You should see the Jimmy 6s run at Bonneville. 

Oh my.


----------



## Mastermind

I never have been a huge Ford fan.......I ran a '79 Mustang in the 1/8 mile for years though. 


It had a 355CI SBC in it.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You missed the announcement about the
> 
> Frazeysburg Beer Swilling and Rat Slugging Championship of The World!
> 
> New rules.
> 
> John will fill you in.
> 
> Hey Randy



No pets allowed ! :msp_cool:


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I never have been a huge Ford fan.......I ran a '79 Mustang in the 1/8 mile for years though.
> 
> 
> It had a 355CI SBC in it.



That just aint right ! LOL


----------



## Mastermind

I've had this old thing for 20 years I reckon......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mastermind said:


> I never have been a huge Ford fan.......I ran a '79 Mustang in the 1/8 mile for years though.
> 
> 
> It had a 355CI SBC in it.



A friends dad worked at ford R&D engine shop. 

Had a 289 with chevy heads. Ran quite well. 

Pushed a 19' jet boat. 

Don't ask how it got there. Lol


----------



## Mastermind

I gotta print some shipping labels........be back later.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I've had this old thing for 20 years I reckon......



Fairlane


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> A friends dad worked at ford R&D engine shop.
> 
> Had a 289 with chevy heads. Ran quite well.
> 
> Pushed a 19' jet boat.
> 
> Don't ask how it got there. Lol



Strange !! Would think the boss heads would be better ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> Feeds ain't that bad, I like the way my Chevs ride better but the best truck I ever had was my '96 F-150 with a 300 six in it. Great truck.



What I learned to drive a stick with. Three on the tree and big steel welded on bumpers. Lot's o good memories of that truck:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Slug is slipping. TIME :

You guys have a good one !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Overtime.

Nite all!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slug is slipping. TIME :
> 
> You guys have a good one !!



Nite John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

1964 Chevy 292 4spd. with posi 12 bolt rear.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Strange !! Would think the boss heads would be better ?



It was the 70s


----------



## Mastermind

Stihl 041S said:


> It was the 70s



Boss 302 heads weren't much for torque either......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mastermind said:


> Boss 302 heads weren't much for torque either......



"Ducky" Duckworth told Ford they had exhaust problems when they were showing off their R&D shop 

But what would Ducky know. 

Ever heard of Cosworth. Duckworth. Lol


----------



## dancan

Time !
To start it all over again .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Time !
> To start it all over again .



Time!!!

To crash.

Hey Dan.


----------



## little possum

Randy I know a guy that would drive to the Plateau, load the fairlane, and drive back to NC and not complain one bit 

Back to the grind again. Sure miss getting up to a full breakfast at 830, but somebody has to go to work haha


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> time to make siding for the chicken coupe!



Fancy lookin diggs for a coup why reside ???
Better lookin than Jimmy's or John's , heck , you could use that one for an inlaw suite .


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !

Have a good day's night .

Hey LP ...............Get to work !


----------



## roncoinc

Is it daylight yet ??


----------



## dancan

tis here , no need fer headlights .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Is it daylight yet ??



No !


----------



## tbone75

To dang early to be up ! Didn't sleep much , but the back don't hurt real bad ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Went up to the bedroom about 7:30 last night to get my E-reader,sar on the bed,,,Soooooo comfortable,,didnt get up


----------



## tbone75

I got up at 3 to P , back up at 5:30 ? Plus woke up with a headache ?


----------



## Cantdog

Seems the sun is getting up later.......and so am I.....


----------



## dancan

Fog , lotsa fog , can't see past 60 yards in some spots , need headlights .


----------



## tbone75

Its light nuff to see out now. Nice and clear.


----------



## tbone75

Only 55 out there now !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Fog , lotsa fog , can't see past 60 yards in some spots , need headlights .



Yep....same here.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning gents. Pot of coffee on, time to whip up some waffles for the crew. Sister decided to stay another night so we will have all afternoon with her again! Pretty excited. Out of my two sisters I'm deffinetly closer to Liz so its always nice to see her.


----------



## tbone75

Just found a tic on me. That makes #39 found in the house this year ! Put that flea & tic stuff on all the cats every month ! Seems they don't bite them,just hang on for a ride !


----------



## tbone75

Never had so many tics in one year before !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Just found a tic on me. That makes #39 found in the house this year ! Put that flea & tic stuff on all the cats every month ! Seems they don't bite them,just hang on for a ride !



I've had quite a few since moving. Only one was really dug in. No where near as many as you!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Dang Flap Jack let him buy a Ferd ! :msp_unsure:



I'm sorry..I didn't know! I figured he was good for a few weeks unattended after buying a house and picking up project saws....I guessed wrong.




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning gents. Pot of coffee on, time to whip up some waffles for the crew. Sister decided to stay another night so we will have all afternoon with her again! Pretty excited. Out of my two sisters I'm deffinetly closer to Liz so its always nice to see her.



Close to your sister eh ??
i suppose thats nice.
sounds like a southern thing ?
is it legal down south to marry a sister ??
oh,your already married so i take it everything is on the up and up,,good thing..nice to get along with siblings . 

BUT it STIHL dont explain the affection for Squeels and Ferd trucks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

beggining to wonder about Sparky guy's !!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm sorry..I didn't know! I figured he was good for a few weeks unattended after buying a house and picking up project saws....I guessed wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Purdy sly fer a Grape Ape ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just found a tic on me. That makes #39 found in the house this year ! Put that flea & tic stuff on all the cats every month ! Seems they don't bite them,just hang on for a ride !



Here you go John.
one around each ankle and each wrist,,end of problem 

Ecopure Flea & Tick Collar by Our Pet's - Buy Ecopure Flea & Tick Collar 1 Collar at the vitamin shoppe


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm sorry..I didn't know! I figured he was good for a few weeks unattended after buying a house and picking up project saws....I guessed wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Wasnt him admitting he liked STEEL's an indication that something was going wrong !!! ???

What happen ?? the battery die in his ankle bracelette so you lost track of him ??


----------



## tbone75

I see Ron is wide awake ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm sorry..I didn't know! I figured he was good for a few weeks unattended after buying a house and picking up project saws....I guessed wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Hey Jimmy, you behaving this week? 

Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Here you go John.
> one around each ankle and each wrist,,end of problem
> 
> Ecopure Flea & Tick Collar by Our Pet's - Buy Ecopure Flea & Tick Collar 1 Collar at the vitamin shoppe



Got any just fer tics ? Don't got fleas yet.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Never had so many tics in one year before !



John..get yerself a half doz. chickens...make 'em a coop to nest in at night but let 'em roam about the property during the day...they make short work of tix...clean the yard right up...won't see another tick......plus you get eggs to go with your well done bacon.....win-win....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John..get yerself a half doz. chickens...make 'em a coop to nest in at night but let 'em roam about the property during the day...they make short work of tix...clean the yard right up...won't see another tick......plus you get eggs to go with your well done bacon.....win-win....



Over easy eggs sound good !!

Cats may be a problem with chickens ? LOL Plus all the coons,they love chickens !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got any just fer tics ? Don't got fleas yet.



Key word............. " yet " ............


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Wasnt him admitting he liked STEEL's an indication that something was going wrong !!! ???
> 
> What happen ?? the battery die in his ankle bracelette so you lost track of him ??



You are right. I should have known something was up....I'll try harder to spot the warning signs next time. 




Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> John..get yerself a half doz. chickens...make 'em a coop to nest in at night but let 'em roam about the property during the day...they make short work of tix...clean the yard right up...won't see another tick......plus you get eggs to go with your well done bacon.....win-win....



Yup,,specialy guinie hens.

also help clean out the garden too !!
no more veggies !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey Jimmy, you behaving this week?
> 
> Saturday or Sunday?




Russell won't be working this weekend so no dice on heading out there. It works alternating weekends and I got thrown off. Push it out a week? 



Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Key word............. " yet " ............



Maybe I can put some of that flea & tic stuff on the back of my neck ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Over easy eggs sound good !!
> 
> Cats may be a problem with chickens ? LOL Plus all the coons,they love chickens !




You'd be surprised how well chickens will adapt to taking care of themselves...once they are grown....little chicks sometime won't survive cats and such....but survivors learn from the ones that don't...they can fly and are able get underway quite quick if allowed to learn how......I have had chickens a few times over the yrs and have been surprised more than once at their defensive abilities........can't learn that stuff cooped up all the time though.......gotta have the freedom...to fly, live and learn......just like us.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,specialy guinie hens.
> 
> also help clean out the garden too !!
> no more veggies !



Won't matter with my maters ! Least most of them ! Not looking very good at all !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You'd be surprised how well chickens will adapt to taking care of themselves...once they are grown....little chicks sometime won't survive cats and such....but survivors learn from the ones that don't...they can fly and are able get underway quite quick if allowed to learn how......I have had chickens a few times over the yrs and have been surprised more than once at their defensive abilities........can't learn that stuff cooped up all the time though.......gotta have the freedom...to fly, live and learn......just like us.....



If they could make it to full grown ! LOL Be tough to do here !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> If they could make it to full grown ! LOL Be tough to do here !



Yeah you probably have to keep 'em cooped until they get some size..but they don't cost much to replace either, if you loose a few....really cut down on ground bugs of all kinds......once you get a couple big ones they take care of the little guys.....


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Never had so many tics in one year before !



Wife had 3 latch onto her this year so far. Dang flowe beds. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah you probably have to keep 'em cooped until they get some size..but they don't cost much to replace either, if you loose a few....really cut down on ground bugs of all kinds......once you get a couple big ones they take care of the little guys.....



We always had chickens when I was growing up. Always had rats in the coop too. Clean them out a month later they were back every time.

I have thought about getting some now that I am always home.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Wife had 3 latch onto her this year so far. Dang flowe beds.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



I was out pulling weeds yesterday. LOL Could be where I got this one ? Plus I put the same pants back on this morning ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> We always had chickens when I was growing up. Always had rats in the coop too. Clean them out a month later they were back every time.
> 
> I have thought about getting some now that I am always home.



The ones I had were more wild than domesticated .....give em a high place to go at night and water and let 'em fend for themselves during the warm months...... come and go as they please.....that way here is no buildup of things that will attract rats.....so much....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning slakizens. 

Long day today and tomorrow. End of the month is always a beeyoch. 

My now running Hooskie 36 has a few issues. It goes crunch when I pull the chain around. Looked at the IPL and figured out they were running a new bar and chain for 3/8 on a .325 sprocket. Worn to say the least. Still usable for light doody? 

3/8 spur NLA so looks like I'll go new/used .324 b/c. Also needs starter pulley. Starts but kinda krunchy sometimes. Pulley is worn. Guess I'll pressure test it also when I put a new sprocket on. Pulley is like $4 so cheap enough. Make sure seals are good. 

Bearings. No real play laterally with saw on its side but about 1/16 up and down when pulling up towards the ceiling on flywheel. Normal?

View attachment 306761


Sorry to blab so much at the breakfast bar but limited time to access today. 

Get er dun!


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I was out pulling weeds yesterday. LOL Could be where I got this one ? Plus I put the same pants back on this morning ?



Sounds like me. Lol. 

Oh yeah. Carb settings. The 36 has a WT-202 carb in it. High is set 1 turn out and low is 1/2 turn. Little lean on the low side? Starts but about 4-5 pulls. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Morning slakizens.
> 
> Long day today and tomorrow. End of the month is always a beeyoch.
> 
> My now running Hooskie 36 has a few issues. It goes crunch when I pull the chain around. Looked at the IPL and figured out they were running a new bar and chain for 3/8 on a .325 sprocket. Worn to say the least. Still usable for light doody?
> 
> 3/8 spur NLA so looks like I'll go new/used .324 b/c. Also needs starter pulley. Starts but kinda krunchy sometimes. Pulley is worn. Guess I'll pressure test it also when I put a new sprocket on. Pulley is like $4 so cheap enough. Make sure seals are good.
> 
> Bearings. No real play laterally with saw on its side but about 1/16 up and down when pulling up towards the ceiling on flywheel. Normal?
> 
> View attachment 306761
> 
> 
> Sorry to blab so much at the breakfast bar but limited time to access today.
> 
> Get er dun!
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Include a not on 36 parts with the carb,,i think i have some ?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Morning slakizens.
> 
> Long day today and tomorrow. End of the month is always a beeyoch.
> 
> My now running Hooskie 36 has a few issues. It goes crunch when I pull the chain around. Looked at the IPL and figured out they were running a new bar and chain for 3/8 on a .325 sprocket. Worn to say the least. Still usable for light doody?
> 
> 3/8 spur NLA so looks like I'll go new/used .324 b/c. Also needs starter pulley. Starts but kinda krunchy sometimes. Pulley is worn. Guess I'll pressure test it also when I put a new sprocket on. Pulley is like $4 so cheap enough. Make sure seals are good.
> 
> Bearings. No real play laterally with saw on its side but about 1/16 up and down when pulling up towards the ceiling on flywheel. Normal?
> 
> View attachment 306761
> 
> 
> Sorry to blab so much at the breakfast bar but limited time to access today.
> 
> Get er dun!
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



I have some new small Husky starter covers,not sure what they fit ? Or exactly where they are ? LOL I will look.
Don't think the crank should move that much ? May be a problem ?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Sounds like me. Lol.
> 
> Oh yeah. Carb settings. The 36 has a WT-202 carb in it. High is set 1 turn out and low is 1/2 turn. Little lean on the low side? Starts but about 4-5 pulls.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



May need a little more on the L side. Does it rev right up , or stall a little ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Include a not on 36 parts with the carb,,i think i have some ?



Will do. Was having the wife send it this am but will drop a note in there tonight and send in am tomm. Let me know what you need for things or I might have minor trade fodder. Doubt I have anything you don't buy you never know. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

The OL has a job interview today at the place beside her old job. Hope she gets it !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> May need a little more on the L side. Does it rev right up , or stall a little ?



Revs most times but sometimes you have to feather the throttle a little to get it to not bog and then it will take off. I'll fatten it up 1/8-1/4 turn and see how it does. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> The OL has a job interview today at the place beside her old job. Hope she gets it !!



Me too. I'll keep my fingers crossed for her. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Will do. Was having the wife send it this am but will drop a note in there tonight and send in am tomm. Let me know what you need for things or I might have minor trade fodder. Doubt I have anything you don't buy you never know.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



That B&C should be OK to use.

There shouldn't be any up and down movement on the crank .


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Revs most times but sometimes you have to feather the throttle a little to get it to not bog and then it will take off. I'll fatten it up 1/8-1/4 turn and see how it does.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



That should fix it.

And start easier !


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Russell won't be working this weekend so no dice on heading out there. It works alternating weekends and I got thrown off. Push it out a week?
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



OK, sounds good.


----------



## tbone75

Wonder who makes Toro whackers ? Need a tank grommet. Don't look like any I have round here ?


----------



## tbone75

WOW , its only 8:30 and I am ready to get moving !

Back to whacker hell ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> That B&C should be OK to use.
> 
> There shouldn't be any up and down movement on the crank .



Problem is chain is 3/8 on a .325 spur. Can I use the bar with a .325 chain? If so then only need chain which is easier. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Problem is chain is 3/8 on a .325 spur. Can I use the bar with a .325 chain? If so then only need chain which is easier.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Only if its a hard nose or a 325 bar. If its a 3/8 bar the sprocket tip won't fit the 325 chain.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That B&C should be OK to use.
> 
> There shouldn't be any up and down movement on the crank .



Sounds like he has the saw on it's side,and that would be in/out movement,little aint to bad.
if saw was sitting upright and had up/down play,bad..


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> WOW , its only 8:30 and I am ready to get moving !
> 
> Back to whacker hell ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Whackers suck..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sounds like he has the saw on it's side,and that would be in/out movement,little aint to bad.
> if saw was sitting upright and had up/down play,bad..



Wasn't sure if he meant in/out or up/down. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Kid got here 8am sharp to split wood.
moved splitter and pulled on starter,almost broke my wrist !!
hydrolocked !
pulled plug and gave it a yank !!
dummy me !! was standing on fron of plug hole !!! 
GOTTA shut the fuel off on them things when moving them !!
second time this happened on me..
fuel in bowl gets swishin around,float lowers,more fuel comes in,ends up pouring down intake into cyl,fills cyl,no pull !!
checked oil,good and clean,no gas in it,meens good rings eh ? 
only a couple minits,didnt have much time to leak by.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Kid got here 8am sharp to split wood.
> moved splitter and pulled on starter,almost broke my wrist !!
> hydrolocked !
> pulled plug and gave it a yank !!
> dummy me !! was standing on fron of plug hole !!!
> GOTTA shut the fuel off on them things when moving them !!
> second time this happened on me..
> fuel in bowl gets swishin around,float lowers,more fuel comes in,ends up pouring down intake into cyl,fills cyl,no pull !!
> checked oil,good and clean,no gas in it,meens good rings eh ?
> only a couple minits,didnt have much time to leak by.



Found that out with my FILs splitter ! LOL Pulling it down the road 8 miles,better turn the gas off ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Now I am POed ! Just found a 5 L USC I could have got for 27 bucks more than the 3 L I got ! And 25W more USC power ! :msp_angry:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Now I am POed ! Just found a 5 L USC I could have got for 27 bucks more than the 3 L I got ! And 25W more USC power ! :msp_angry:



Link ??


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Now I am POed ! Just found a 5 L USC I could have got for 27 bucks more than the 3 L I got ! And 25W more USC power ! :msp_angry:



still a good score. better p'd off than p'd on


----------



## tbone75

Dental Handpiece 5L Digital Ultrasonic Cleaner Clean A | eBay


----------



## IEL

I see slacking.....


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

May actually get warm here today

Dr appointment this afternoon..........hopin staples come out and restrictions get lifted some

That way the OL won't yell at me every time I want to do something


----------



## Mastermind

little possum said:


> Randy I know a guy that would drive to the Plateau, load the fairlane, and drive back to NC and not complain one bit
> 
> Back to the grind again. Sure miss getting up to a full breakfast at 830, but somebody has to go to work haha



I'd sell it........but it wouldn't be cheap. 



Cantdog said:


> The ones I had were more wild than domesticated .....give em a high place to go at night and water and let 'em fend for themselves during the warm months...... come and go as they please.....that way here is no buildup of things that will attract rats.....so much....



It was the rats that made me give up keeping chickens. We have guinea fowl and ducks now...


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I'd sell it........but it wouldn't be cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> It was the rats that made me give up keeping chickens. We have guinea fowl and ducks now...



Don't care for duck eggs. LOL My Dad sure liked them ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Only if its a hard nose or a 325 bar. If its a 3/8 bar the sprocket tip won't fit the 325 chain.



Makes sense. I'll check it. It's a new bar so would be nice to use. 

View attachment 306766

View attachment 306767





Sent on the fly.


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Don't care for duck eggs. LOL My Dad sure liked them ?



Duck eggs are my favorite.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Sounds like he has the saw on it's side,and that would be in/out movement,little aint to bad.
> if saw was sitting upright and had up/down play,bad..



Ron is correct. Saw was on its side so was up down movement but not much. Sitting upright would then be in/out:big grin:



Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Looks like a hard nose bar. I'll add it to the list. LOL


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Duck eggs are my favorite.



They just taste funny. LOL Spose if ya get use to them ?


----------



## farrell

Bugger!

Mower got sold and not to me

Continue using the stihl trimmer for it all I guess


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Got an old Echo banana bar yesterday...now to find what it fits...3/8 .050 I do know that much. Probably 3/8LP....

27545 AK 91 stamped in it.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Got an old Echo banana bar yesterday...now to find what it fits...3/8 .050 I do know that much. Probably 3/8LP....
> 
> 27545 AK 91 stamped in it.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Got a couple of them,Poulan & ?? , not likely tp use them. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Bugger!
> 
> Mower got sold and not to me
> 
> Continue using the stihl trimmer for it all I guess



Bet you can find another one. That one was cheap !


----------



## tbone75

Fred-X just brought me 2 boxes !

Pix later today ? LOL


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> They just taste funny. LOL Spose if ya get use to them ?



I think the yolks taste richer........

I gotta go grind of some jugs..........BBL (be back later)


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Bet you can find another one. That one was cheap !



I have but that one could have been squeezed into the current budget


----------



## farrell

Beauty eh

View attachment 306773


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Got a couple of them,Poulan & ?? , not likely tp use them. LOL



Think it'll fit a 330T?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Beauty eh
> 
> View attachment 306773



I like the one on the left best! Shouldn't have sold mine. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Think it'll fit a 330T?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Not sure ? You need a bar for it ?


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> I like the one on the left best! Shouldn't have sold mine.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



The 268 is dam nice saw!

Just rotten to start!!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Beauty eh
> 
> View attachment 306773




OH !! ,, OH !! 

get me a towel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> The 268 is dam nice saw!
> 
> Just rotten to start!!



I got one and the 266 with the Ron race jug ! LOL 268 needs something ? Forget ? Runs,but not just right. Some day ?? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH !! ,, OH !!
> 
> get me a towel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



And Jerry a barf bag ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Beauty eh
> 
> View attachment 306773



Why did I let you have the Monkey 346 ???? :msp_unsure:


----------



## farrell

I gotta go get some wire wheels for the dremel or drill

Gonna clean up the handle bars and shaft on the fs61 whacker

Gettin cruddy and rusty

Get a shine on it


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Why did I let you have the Monkey 346 ???? :msp_unsure:



Idk?

You want it back?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Idk?
> 
> You want it back?



Nah , I will make another one! LOL Some day ? Hardly used that one,to many to play with. LOL

My 353 will be here tomorrow ! Should have been here today with the rest of the pile ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nah , I will make another one! LOL Some day ? Hardly used that one,to many to play with. LOL
> 
> My 353 will be here tomorrow !



Top end good on it?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Top end good on it?



Nope. LOL Maybe the jug ?


----------



## tbone75

Got 4 boxes of chit .........er................ stuff to mail out !

Ron gets the shaft ! :hmm3grin2orange:










































































































Cats been busy ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nope. LOL Maybe the jug ?



Good candidate for a 346 top end!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Not sure ? You need a bar for it ?



Nope it came with a new one and a new SAFETY chain. I felt so safe up in the tree Saturday knowing I had safety chain with me!



farrell said:


> The 268 is dam nice saw!
> 
> Just rotten to start!!




Mine wasn't bad. I don't use decomps regularly though...yet. I have been told my next noise maker will be decomp only! Very excited about that and maybe a little scared. The neighbors should be more scared though.



Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Nope it came with a new one and a new SAFETY chain. I felt so safe up in the tree Saturday knowing I had safety chain with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine wasn't bad. I don't use decomps regularly though...yet. I have been told my next noise maker will be decomp only! Very excited about that and maybe a little scared. The neighbors should be more scared though.
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Safety chain ? Don't member ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> I gotta go get some wire wheels for the dremel or drill
> 
> Gonna clean up the handle bars and shaft on the fs61 whacker
> 
> Gettin cruddy and rusty
> 
> Get a shine on it



Try straight purple power on it dry. Cuts the build up right off...light brushing and you look like new. 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Good candidate for a 346 top end!



Yep , AM kit just like my 346 has. LOL Then sold or traded , maybe ? LOL


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Mine wasn't bad. I don't use decomps regularly though...yet. I have been told my next noise maker will be decomp only! Very excited about that and maybe a little scared. The neighbors should be more scared though.
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Mine don't have decomp 

Wished it did

I don't use it on the other saws


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Got 4 boxes of chit .........er................ stuff to mail out !
> 
> Ron gets the shaft ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats been busy ! :msp_w00t:



You boxed a cat up?! 




Jimmy


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Try straight purple power on it dry. Cuts the build up right off...light brushing and you look like new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



I wore out my last wire wheel this mornin doin the handle bars

Look near new!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You boxed a cat up?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Sumpin like that. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yep , AM kit just like my 346 has. LOL Then sold or traded , maybe ? LOL



Hmmmmmm..................


I could use another


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I love my new to me 350... is the 346 that much better?



Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I love my new to me 350... is the 346 that much better?
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Bout the only difference is the mag case on the 346. Running wise,very little if any.


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> I love my new to me 350... is the 346 that much better?
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Stock form is suppose to be better

But I haven't run a stock one

The mastermind 346 I have stomps my 350 into the dirt!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well if the 350 isn't going to get it .... the ported 372 will laugh at it!


That 1911 wielding chimp cut on that one for me and it is always a fun one. 


So I plead ignorance...but the 346 is mag cased and not clamshell? I've never studied it much!

Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Stock form is suppose to be better
> 
> But I haven't run a stock one
> 
> The mastermind 346 I have stomps my 350 into the dirt!



No chit ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

A regular Richard Tracy....


Farrell is now "DT"



Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Haven't had my 372 in wood yet ! Just sits there looking purdy ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Haven't had my 372 in wood yet ! Just sits there looking purdy ! :msp_thumbup:




I liked that just to unlike it! That's not acceptable!



Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well if the 350 isn't going to get it .... the ported 372 will laugh at it!
> 
> 
> That 1911 wielding chimp cut on that one for me and it is always a fun one.
> 
> 
> So I plead ignorance...but the 346 is mag cased and not clamshell? I've never studied it much!
> 
> Jimmy



Yep , but the 350 isn't really a clam shell either. A 346 top end can be put right on it !

The 353 is a mag case to.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Bother just called to tell me that his neighbor wanted to know what tree service he used Saturday. They didn't believe it was just his brother.....



Jimmy


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well if the 350 isn't going to get it .... the ported 372 will laugh at it!
> 
> 
> That 1911 wielding chimp cut on that one for me and it is always a fun one.
> 
> 
> So I plead ignorance...but the 346 is mag cased and not clamshell? I've never studied it much!
> 
> Jimmy



The 346 is the pro grade

The 353 is pro grade but classified as homeowner with a 350 top end

The 350 is the homeowner version


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well I own a home....actually two right now. Homeowner works fine for me! I like it better than the two 026s I've had....



Jimmy


----------



## farrell

I've gotten a lot of compliments on my 268 & 372 that I did the grinding on

The 372 is by far my favorite but the 346 may take its place


----------



## AU_K2500

So I go to the ford dealer and pay em 5 bucks to hook up his fancy machine to tell me my keypad code. Tech walks in with a five digit number on the card and hands it to me saying "this is what the computer gave us", I say thanks and turn to walk away, as im walking out he says "by the way, that number doesn't work" ......what?:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sorry Grape Ape....but that made me laugh.




Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

All of them I've messed with have a sticker somewhere under the dash with a factory code. With that you can set the changeable code. Google?



Jimmy


----------



## BigDaddyR

Ahhh. Lunch time. 

So when a saw locks up is it usually just piston and cylinder or is it usually more? Not my saw but one I'm thinking about. 

Buffalo Wild Wings here to grub on. Mmmmm


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Ahhh. Lunch time.
> 
> So when a saw locks up is it usually just piston and cylinder or is it usually more? Not my saw but one I'm thinking about.
> 
> Buffalo Wild Wings here to grub on. Mmmmm
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Normally just a piston and cylinder that frees up when cooled. If not I soak them with your fav, penetrating oil down the spark plug hole. Then sometimes I put air pressure in the plug hole with a rubber tipped blow gun and force oil around the piston. That frees 99% of them.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Normally just a piston and cylinder that frees up when cooled. If not I soak them with your fav, penetrating oil down the spark plug hole. Then sometimes I put air pressure in the plug hole with a rubber tipped blow gun and force oil around the piston. That frees 99% of them.



Cool. Thanks. Think I'll go for it. I know people that know things about saws so if I get stuck then I'll ask them for help, after searching. Lol:grin:


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Cool. Thanks. Think I'll go for it. I know people that know things about saws so if I get stuck then I'll ask them for help, after searching. Lol:grin:
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



We all started somewhere!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well I own a home....actually two right now. Homeowner works fine for me! I like it better than the two 026s I've had....
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Send those 026s this way......really. )


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Send those 026s this way......really. )



I traded one for my 288 and one to get my 288 ported!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohh yeah.. don't bother Randy right now.. he may be grinding on my cylinder and I'd prefer no "Oppsie!" moments. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> The 346 is the pro grade
> 
> The 353 is pro grade but classified as homeowner with a 350 top end
> 
> The 350 is the homeowner version



Said the Hooskie Savant.....


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sorry Grape Ape....but that made me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy





Jimmy in NC said:


> All of them I've messed with have a sticker somewhere under the dash with a factory code. With that you can set the changeable code. Google?
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy


The code he gave me is the factory code. Same as the one on the module in the dash. Problem is, he says it doesn't work. Only thing I've read is the key pad can become delinked from the system. Apparently all I have to do is cycle the key 8 times and hit a button on the FOB and keypad and tat should relink it.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Good luck.. let me know how it works out for ya. I got manual windows and stuff in my '08 truck. I even leave the key in the ignition.. works GREAT!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> I traded one for my 288 and one to get my 288 ported!



Ported saws are addicting.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yeah they are. This is two now. Then....I dunno what's next. 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yeah they are. This is two now. Then....I dunno what's next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



May as well step up to a 394/395 ! LOL Or just go all out and get a 3120 !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> The code he gave me is the factory code. Same as the one on the module in the dash. Problem is, he says it doesn't work. Only thing I've read is the key pad can become delinked from the system. Apparently all I have to do is cycle the key 8 times and hit a button on the FOB and keypad and tat should relink it.......



While swinging a dead cat over your head and chanting

"Hear Me Prince Of Darkness!!!"


Those ford manuals sure are complete.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yeah they are. This is two now. Then....I dunno what's next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Bigger ones are worse ........


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> While swinging a dead cat over your head and chanting
> 
> "Hear Me Prince Of Darkness!!!"
> 
> 
> Those ford manuals sure are complete.



Its kind of hard to swing a dead cat over my head when I'm already standing on my head doing this procedure. Let's not be rediculous.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Its kind of hard to swing a dead cat over my head when I'm already standing on my head doing this procedure. Let's not be rediculous.



Tell the wife we *NEED* video of this....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> May as well step up to a 394/395 ! LOL Or just go all out and get a 3120 !!



I had this one for a little while...





But this was inside of it.. 











Stihl 041S said:


> Bigger ones are worse ........



I know! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I traded the remnants of a 3120 for this.. 





Turned it into my "365 Special"


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> May as well step up to a 394/395 ! LOL Or just go all out and get a 3120 !!



One those is next on my list!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> I traded the remnants of a 3120 for this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned it into my "365 Special"



Built my 372 from the ground up!

Started with a case crank and jug


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I plan on getting into milling in the next month or two. That's what the 288 is slated for and when it gets back I'll go ahead and order the mill for it. When I get into milling I'm going to hunt a 390/394/395 as a back up big saw. 

I ask myself is it worth it and I then remind myself I'm using older saws and I hate to have to stop a job due to equipment. Same reason I always have a back up saw when falling a tree. More than once it's kept me out of trouble.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Built my 372 from the ground up!
> 
> Started with a case crank and jug



Like this? 





to this..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Finally this...



Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## farrell

Backups are a must as far as I'm concerned!

Far better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it!


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this..



Yes sir


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Backups are a must as far as I'm concerned!
> 
> Far better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it!



First outing with the ported 372 chain was so grabby it was un-useable after I started into the face cut. Literally threw it out of the way where it was safe and grabbed the 268 with a fresh off the real chain. Put the trees on the ground and then sorted out my chain issues. Got exciting real quick. Learned a lot that day.. don't let someone else set your chains for you and no amount of motor makes up for a lousy chain.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright I'm out of here.. headed to the house!


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Finally this...
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



View attachment 306789

372xpw when finished


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Its kind of hard to swing a dead cat over my head when I'm already standing on my head doing this procedure. Let's not be rediculous.



Standing on your head?????

Didn't realize it was the 4 WD model.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Mine don't have decomp
> 
> Wished it did
> 
> I don't use it on the other saws



AND,,,,,,,,,,,,we know who is laid up with torn up guts .......... 

i cant start my 372BB without decomp !


----------



## tbone75

Got the front yard mowed ! Biggest part to do ! Just the back left , then start all over again ! LOL

Unboxed 4 steel whacker motors & 4 Eeko saws . No scoring on any of the saws ! :msp_thumbup:

Haven't checked the steels yet ?

Haven't checked the 026 yet either ! Compression feels good,suppose to run ? To busy with whackers and mowing. LOL

Got no where to put all this chit till I get a camper ready ! The pile just gets higher ! LOL

Forget trying to find anything !


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Finally this...
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



I need another towel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Better go check on my OL , she went berry picking. And shes packing a gun ! LOL

Mom just headed down to find her and pick too !


----------



## roncoinc

SAWZILLA ! ......

Now wearing a hitop air filter and a new starter cover.

75 cc ported,,i dunno what i did but,,,,,,,,,,,,,did it right !!

keeps up with the myerized 374 nor problem.

CANT pull it over without decomp . 

used it today,,had some 24in rounds to long for stove.
red oak,,15 seconds.............nuff said................

should have somebody hold onto my belt when using so i dont get pulled around the log !! LOL !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I need another towel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah. They are hel to clean up after.

I sent Randy's box off. Lots of Hooskie Depends. 

Since I saw he will work on them.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> View attachment 306789
> 
> 372xpw when finished



Love the wrap handle. Someday I'll get one of those. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> OH !! ,, OH !!
> 
> get me a towel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Depends why .


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Better go check on my OL , she went berry picking. And shes packing a gun ! LOL
> 
> Mom just headed down to find her and pick too !



I don't know about up your way, but here packing when berry picking is standard.The bear and coyote population is way up.


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> SAWZILLA ! ......




Looks like it needs a little more white on it...................


----------



## IEL

Got a bit done today, not much.
I got a few rusted up battery terminal clamps for the lead, and got most of the paint off that genset.

Has anyone here tried salvaging the lead from the old school car/tractor batteries? (the sort with filler caps)


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Why did I let you have the Monkey 346 ???? :msp_unsure:



I'm building much stronger ones now. :msp_wink:



Jimmy in NC said:


> I plan on getting into milling in the next month or two. That's what the 288 is slated for and when it gets back I'll go ahead and order the mill for it. When I get into milling I'm going to hunt a 390/394/395 as a back up big saw.
> 
> I ask myself is it worth it and I then remind myself I'm using older saws and I hate to have to stop a job due to equipment. Same reason I always have a back up saw when falling a tree. More than once it's kept me out of trouble.



The 288 is sorta high strung for milling in my mind. An old 066 would be perfect......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mastermind said:


> I'm building much stronger ones now. :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> The 288 is sorta high strung for milling in my mind. An old 066 would be perfect......



For a work saw. What are the numbers on a Stihl 650?

Port it or get an 066 P&C and port it?


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I'm building much stronger ones now. :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> The 288 is sorta high strung for milling in my mind. An old 066 would be perfect......



Stronger 346 ! :msp_w00t:

That may be in my future! LOL

Got a real purdy one now !


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I don't know about up your way, but here packing when berry picking is standard.The bear and coyote population is way up.



More coyotes showing up , only one bear bout 4 miles away.It was scratching at someones back door ! Just hope I don't see it ! If I do , well. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Only got a gal & 1/2 of berries ! Real bad year for them ! :msp_sad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> More coyotes showing up , only one bear bout 4 miles away.It was scratching at someones back door ! Just hope I don't see it ! If I do , well. :msp_rolleyes:



If it does........the buzzards will eat like kings for weeks!!!!

Hey John. How's the back doing????


----------



## little possum

Mastermind said:


> I'd sell it........but it wouldn't be cheap.


I had to try  Dont need no more projects! Considered sellin the F150 to fund everything, but Id just end up buying something else. Gonna stay patient... Think I got my 400ex fixed... (charged the battery) after disassembling the whole thing to get the starter off.. :taped: Dummy

Bota is next on list, soon as next paycheck hits. 





You guys like hooskies? 
346,350,359,262,371,372,281,288, 288 Lite, 288 west coaster,394,394,3120 Ive had a few  Oh and a 36 or 41 stashed somewhere. 

Theres a pic of the Jredavarna^ Robin inspired that one...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> If it does........the buzzards will eat like kings for weeks!!!!
> 
> Hey John. How's the back doing????



Back isn't to bad today ! Little tired now after walking around the briar patches ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> I had to try  Dont need no more projects! Considered sellin the F150 to fund everything, but Id just end up buying something else. Gonna stay patient... Think I got my 400ex fixed... (charged the battery) after disassembling the whole thing to get the starter off.. :taped: Dummy
> 
> Bota is next on list, soon as next paycheck hits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys like hooskies?
> 346,350,359,262,371,372,281,288, 288 Lite, 288 west coaster,394,394,3120 Ive had a few  Oh and a 36 or 41 stashed somewhere.
> 
> Theres a pic of the Jredavarna^ Robin inspired that one...



Ron will need a mop when he sees that pic ! LOL


----------



## Mastermind

Stihl 041S said:


> For a work saw. What are the numbers on a Stihl 650?
> 
> Port it or get an 066 P&C and port it?



I've done one 650 Rob. It had a ring at the top of the plating so I couldn't cut the squish as much as I would have. The exhaust remained really high (to me) but made a very strong running saw. 

On the 650 the transfers need raised to 118 or so and the intake dropped to about 80.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ron will need a mop when he sees that pic ! LOL



O r a call to the EPA Super Fund.....














Nice Bunch-O-Saws Zack.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mastermind said:


> I've done one 650 Rob. It had a ring at the top of the plating so I couldn't cut the squish as much as I would have. The exhaust remained really high (to me) but made a very strong running saw.
> 
> On the 650 the transfers need raised to 118 or so and the intake dropped to about 80.



So worth it to get an 066 jug so you have more options?


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I've done one 650 Rob. It had a ring at the top of the plating so I couldn't cut the squish as much as I would have. The exhaust remained really high (to me) but made a very strong running saw.
> 
> On the 650 the transfers need raised to 118 or so and the intake dropped to about 80.



Better off with a 066 top end ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mastermind said:


> I'm building much stronger ones now. :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> The 288 is sorta high strung for milling in my mind. An old 066 would be perfect......



Well do the chimp magic and I'll have one hell of a bucking saw! 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well do the chimp magic and I'll have one hell of a bucking saw!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



I know where you may be able to get a 066. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Mastermind

Stihl 041S said:


> So worth it to get an 066 jug so you have more options?





tbone75 said:


> Better off with a 066 top end ?



I didn't get to run the 650 enough to make that call. I will tell you that I've seen 064s that would really whoop up on a 066......



Jimmy in NC said:


> Well do the chimp magic and I'll have one hell of a bucking saw!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Done. :msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I didn't get to run the 650 enough to make that call. I will tell you that I've seen 064s that would really whoop up on a 066......
> 
> 
> 
> Done. :msp_wink:



I have a 064 that will kick a 066 azz ! LOL


----------



## dancan

The title of this ad just sounds wrong .


----------



## tbone75

Already sold the red light 066. Flap Jack would have liked it,till he had to start it ! LOL

May have nother one in the pile ? LOL


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> I have a 064 that will kick a 066 azz ! LOL



Im not sure you can even call that an 064.... LOL

Have you ever figured out what cylinder it has? It seems the 090 has the same stroke...


----------



## little possum

First time he yanks on a MMed 288 he will be rethinking his decision. Put a 281 for a buddy doin tree work, it will hang from the recoil. And barely budge. He has broke 2 ropes already. Thats just a stock saw minus the gasket. All 4 of them I have had were really tight.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Looks like it needs a little more white on it...................



Shouldnt you have yer head in the freezer lookin fer a creamsickle pop ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The title of this ad just sounds wrong .



Not sure what it is , but it sure sounds wrong ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Im not sure you can even call that an 064.... LOL
> 
> Have you ever figured out what cylinder it has? It seems the 090 has the same stroke...



066 top end. Myzerized ! LOL

I was spose to measure something for you ? Sorry I got CRS !


----------



## roncoinc

Mastermind said:


> I'm building much stronger ones now. :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> The 288 is sorta high strung for milling in my mind. An old 066 would be perfect......



Randy,,,i remember when we started putting them 346 top ends on the 350's ..
remember that ??
we traded info 

Got them things down pretty good now,,,like a stock 371 anyway ...


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> For a work saw. What are the numbers on a Stihl 650?
> 
> Port it or get an 066 P&C and port it?



Wheel chock it !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Randy,,,i remember when we started putting them 346 top ends on the 350's ..
> remember that ??
> we traded info
> 
> Got them things down pretty good now,,,like a stock 371 anyway ...



You did real good on my Smurfy 350 ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mastermind said:


> I didn't get to run the 650 enough to make that call. I will tell you that I've seen 064s that would really whoop up on a 066......
> 
> 
> 
> Done. :msp_wink:



Ported 064 vs stock 066 ?

Or stock to stock.


----------



## farrell

Staples are out!

Restrictions lifted!

Go back to work beginning of next week!

Free time to get some stuff done now without gettin yelled at

KFC for dinner


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Not sure what it is , but it sure sounds wrong ! :msp_scared:



Either it's 08f150 tryin to make some money so he can get a spool of stihl chain or it's a tool that Jimmy uses .


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Love the wrap handle. Someday I'll get one of those.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



A fellow AS member wanted to trade his full wrap for a half wrap so I swapped him

I like it other than for stumpin


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Wheel chock it !!!



When oyster season open? 

Hey Ron!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Either it's 08f150 tryin to make some money so he can get a spool of stihl chain or it's a tool that Jimmy uses .



Must be what Flap Jack uses chasing you and Ron ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Staples are out!
> 
> Restrictions lifted!
> 
> Go back to work beginning of next week!
> 
> Free time to get some stuff done now without gettin yelled at
> 
> KFC for dinner



Good news for you !
I see the doc tomorrow at 8:30 to discuss the CT scan , I hope I get green light with the broken pins , I already told him he don't have to reopen that can of worms .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Must be what Flap Jack uses chasing you and Ron ! :msp_w00t:



Some times I not quite sure about you John :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> A fellow AS member wanted to trade his full wrap for a half wrap so I swapped him
> 
> I like it other than for stumpin



I bought a new one for my 372 from Warped5 or Lug nut ? LOL Gave me a very good deal on it !
Only have half wraps for my 371s , so far. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Ported 064 vs stock 066 ?
> 
> Or stock to stock.



Hey,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....

dont you have a pillow or sumthin to keep company ??

cluttering up the thread with poo poo talk ??

Oh this,,OH that !! who cares !! NOBODY !!

OH 97 fit on a OH 47 crank spigot for more MPG ???


----------



## tbone75

Brb


----------



## dancan

Crank spigot the same as a crank pot ?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Staples are out!
> 
> Restrictions lifted!
> 
> Go back to work beginning of next week!
> 
> Free time to get some stuff done now without gettin yelled at
> 
> KFC for dinner



does that meen your leaving the exclusive slug club ??


----------



## dancan

Crank pot or crank bigot ?


----------



## Mastermind

little possum said:


> First time he yanks on a MMed 288 he will be rethinking his decision. Put a 281 for a buddy doin tree work, it will hang from the recoil. And barely budge. He has broke 2 ropes already. Thats just a stock saw minus the gasket. All 4 of them I have had were really tight.



His has a decomp. Thank goodness. 



roncoinc said:


> Randy,,,i remember when we started putting them 346 top ends on the 350's ..
> remember that ??
> we traded info
> 
> Got them things down pretty good now,,,like a stock 371 anyway ...



I remember it well Ron. :msp_thumbup:



Stihl 041S said:


> Ported 064 vs stock 066 ?
> 
> Or stock to stock.



Both.


----------



## dancan

Daum , that was a good show .


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> When oyster season open?
> 
> Hey Ron!!



Sept one.

we throw squeels in with a rope,,,,let em set a coupls days,,then pull em in..
oysters seem to like the polution


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Hey,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....
> 
> dont you have a pillow or sumthin to keep company ??
> 
> cluttering up the thread with poo poo talk ??
> 
> Oh this,,OH that !! who cares !! NOBODY !!
> 
> OH 97 fit on a OH 47 crank spigot for more MPG ???



Well if it isn't Mr Sunshine!!!!!

Glad you are in a better mood today.......


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Crank spigot the same as a crank pot ?



Closer to a CRACK pot !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> crank pot or crank bigot ?



my hero !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Sept one.
> 
> we throw squeels in with a rope,,,,let em set a coupls days,,then pull em in..
> oysters seem to like the polution



I'll bring some along.........

I'll take some home........

I'll leave your present........


----------



## tbone75

Eekos and whacker motors I got today.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Well if it isn't Mr Sunshine!!!!!
> 
> Glad you are in a better mood today.......



You know i dont give away saws very often,,,,,

but when i do they are squeels ,,


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I know where you may be able to get a 066. :msp_rolleyes:



Heck next time Sparky leaves, I'm sure I can find something in his garage that I can lean out and lean on! 






Jimmy


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll bring some along.........
> 
> I'll take some home........
> 
> I'll leave your present........



You can take squeels and oysters home but leave nothing creamsickle colored here !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> my hero !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



A one eyed Negro Jew????

Yeah. Sort of like a squinty eyed Blue Smurff.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You know i dont give away saws very often,,,,,
> 
> but when i do they are squeels ,,



You only gave me one squeel,and lots of red green & brown plus one black one ,that stihl don't work. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> You can take squeels and oysters home but leave nothing creamsickle colored here !!



Well now I want to paint the step ladder.........

Your favorite colors...

What you think John??


----------



## IEL

John, dont worry about measuring it. That was when I was trying to find a piston to convert for use in my mac. I already have a whole new engine........ LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well now I want to paint the step ladder.........
> 
> Your favorite colors...
> 
> What you think John??



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> You know i dont give away saws very often,,,,,
> 
> but when i do they are squeels ,,



I give away mSqueels too. Echo pioneer husky Poulan 

Equal opportunity type guy


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> A one eyed Negro Jew????
> 
> Yeah. Sort of like a squinty eyed Blue Smurff.....



REALLY !!! ??

i thot he was german !!! 
the Zama adjustment tool hanging from his neck was a giveaway


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I give away mSqueels too. Echo pioneer husky Poulan
> 
> Equal opportunity type guy



I give away all kinds of chit ! :msp_rolleyes:






















































































































Mainly cat ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I give away mSqueels too. Echo pioneer husky Poulan
> 
> Equal opportunity type guy



" mSqueels " ?? you from penciltucky ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well split it back down and put another crank in her. Round two!

Much easier ditching the oven. Bet with Mapp gas it'd be even faster and easier.









Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well split it back down and put another crank in her. Round two!
> 
> Much easier ditching the oven. Bet with Mapp gas it'd be even faster and easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Bout the same with mapp. I tried both at different times. It just cost more. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,,my cheap southern help worked pretty good today..
only took a large supreme pizza and a 12 pack of bud light but he got a lot of wood split and stacked..
from the pic looks like the diet does him well !! ??

havent seen that much muscle deffinition since i was,,,,,,,,uh,,,,standing behind one of them cardboard cut outs at the county fair !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,,my cheap southern help worked pretty good today..
> only took a large supreme pizza and a 12 pack of bud light but he got a lot of wood split and stacked..
> from the pic looks like the diet does him well !! ??
> 
> havent seen that much muscle deffinition since i was,,,,,,,,uh,,,,standing behind one of them cardboard cut outs at the county fair !! LOL !!



Got it made don't ya ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> REALLY !!! ??
> 
> i thot he was german !!!
> the Zama adjustment tool hanging from his neck was a giveaway



He was playing golf early on and someone asked what his handicap was....

"I'm a one eyed negro Jew!! Isn't that enough???"


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> " mSqueels " ?? you from penciltucky ??



Took French Nadian in high school........


----------



## roncoinc

Forgot new pix of " sawzilla " 









bring what ya got within 10cc,unless squeel then 20cc..

fastest saw owner goes home with two saws 

WAIT !! that aint right !! aint gonna let ANY creamsickle stay here !!!


so just go home em bare assed


----------



## tbone75

Gonna kill me some f#[email protected] deer !! Dirty SOBs broke my plumb tree off and ate all the plumbs ! Only its 2nd year,had 15 plumbs on it ! The broke it right off !


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Took French Nadian in high school........



AH,,i see,,,,,,,,,,,i was born into it,,,,but overcome the handicap


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I give away all kinds of chit ! :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> Mainly cat ! :msp_w00t:



I got two dogs you know....and two cats. 



tbone75 said:


> Already sold the red light 066. Flap Jack would have liked it,till he had to start it ! LOL
> 
> May have nother one in the pile ? LOL



I'll be in touch...



little possum said:


> First time he yanks on a MMed 288 he will be rethinking his decision. Put a 281 for a buddy doin tree work, it will hang from the recoil. And barely budge. He has broke 2 ropes already. Thats just a stock saw minus the gasket. All 4 of them I have had were really tight.



That's the idea! It was very very sick when I got it... ring end gap was ~.070" I am hoping that now it's the beast that the legend is made of and I'm sure it will be!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I got two dogs you know....and two cats.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be in touch...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the idea! It was very very sick when I got it... ring end gap was ~.070" I am hoping that now it's the beast that the legend is made of and I'm sure it will be!



My neighbor has a Rott ! Sure I can borrow a log or two ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

I better go water muh plants . Looked a little droopy today.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Gonna kill me some f#[email protected] deer !! Dirty SOBs broke my plumb tree off and ate all the plumbs ! Only its 2nd year,had 15 plumbs on it ! The broke it right off !



Put a radio out in the yard. The deer won't come near it. Doesn't make a difference what ya' play.

Neighbors garden gets tore up every year and can't understand why they leave ours alone.If I liked him I'd probably tell em' but well you know................


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> My neighbor has a Rott ! Sure I can borrow a log or two ! :msp_w00t:



If we bring neighbor pets into this.. ohh lord! :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> gonna kill me some f#[email protected] deer !! Dirty sobs broke my plumb tree off and ate all the plumbs ! Only its 2nd year,had 15 plumbs on it ! The broke it right off !



oh my plumbs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Scooterbum said:


> Put a radio out in the yard. The deer won't come near it. Doesn't make a difference what ya' play.
> 
> Neighbors garden gets tore up every year and can't understand why they leave ours alone.If I liked him I'd probably tell em' but well you know................



I like your style! I'd throw corn out around my neighbor's yard and encourage them in his garden! He's also scared of chainsaws..


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ron;

Is that sawsilly a 371 BB ?


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Ron;
> 
> Is that sawzilla a 371 BB ?



372BB,,75cc,,,,,awsome port job 

keep up with a ported 394 no problem.

bring sumthin to get em bare assed with


----------



## roncoinc

time to go relax in a horizontal position.

been a long hard day gettin stuff done..

be glad when i can retire and not have to work so hard !!!
so,,good night to all you saw lovers,,,you squeell lovers can have nightmares from hell and enjoy it as it seems to be loving pain is part of the ownership enjoyment


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> time to go relax in a horizontal position.
> 
> been a long hard day gettin stuff done..
> 
> be glad when i can retire and not have to work so hard !!!
> so,,good night to all you saw lovers,,,you squeell lovers can have nightmares from hell and enjoy it as it seems to be loving pain is part of the ownership enjoyment



Nite ya ole phart/smurf


----------



## farrell

I think you boys are enjoying yourselves this evening

Still a slug for a few more days Ron

Polished up the stihl whacker 

looks much better 

well if that's possible?

Gots to go get fresh gas for saws tomorrow


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> I like your style! I'd throw corn out around my neighbor's yard and encourage them in his garden! He's also scared of chainsaws..



Empty a 10-22 out the bedroom window every hour for a day or so. 

Or electric fence with foil/peanut butter. 

Living next to a 7000 tree orchard.....too many deer.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Empty a 10-22 out the bedroom window every hour for a day or so.
> 
> Or electric fence with foil/peanut butter.
> 
> Living next to a 7000 tree orchard.....too many deer.



Set up rat trap trip wire mines!

Loaded with shot shell primers


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Set up rat trap trip wire mines!
> 
> Loaded with shot shell primers



But the moment when they first lick the foil........

Worth staying up all night. 

Ever see a deer fold in half trying to get away?

Works on PETA undesirables too.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Gonna kill me some f#[email protected] deer !! Dirty SOBs broke my plumb tree off and ate all the plumbs ! Only its 2nd year,had 15 plumbs on it ! The broke it right off !



Venison marinated in plum juice. It's what's for dinner:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> oh my plumbs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Not the plumbs ! They broke the tree in half ! Its done fer !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nite Ron.

Nite Jerry.

Now out to the garage for me for a few minutes to see what I can fix or screw up. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> If we bring neighbor pets into this.. ohh lord! :msp_tongue:



My neighbors have cows,sheep,horses,dogs,cats plus I got skunks,coons,possums,chucks,lots of little dead animals too !
Not sure I am brave nuff to go find that bear ? LOL Deer will have to do !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Not the plumbs ! They broke the tree in half ! Its done fer !



Dam thatsucks. 4 or 5 years old?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam thatsucks. 4 or 5 years old?



Only its second year , 8' tall ! 5 kinds of plumbs on one tree. Was 6' when I planted it.


----------



## BigDaddyR

My first clutch cover paint job. Take in tomorrow to get it polished by one of my painters then on the saw it goes. Stihl waiting for the sticker for it too. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> But the moment when they first lick the foil........
> 
> Worth staying up all night.
> 
> Ever see a deer fold in half trying to get away?
> 
> Works on PETA undesirables too.




On my lord! Best thing I've read in a long long time!



Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> My first clutch cover paint job. Take in tomorrow to get it polished by one of my painters then on the saw it goes. Stihl waiting for the sticker for it too.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



No pic ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

BigDaddyR said:


> My first clutch cover paint job. Take in tomorrow to get it polished by one of my painters then on the saw it goes. Stihl waiting for the sticker for it too.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



View attachment 306849



Sent on the fly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Only its second year , 8' tall ! 5 kinds of plumbs on one tree. Was 6' when I planted it.



Cut it back and thin the plums. Build a stronger tree


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> On my lord! Best thing I've read in a long long time!
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Peanut butter lasts a long time too.


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Staples are out!
> 
> Restrictions lifted!
> 
> Go back to work beginning of next week!
> 
> Free time to get some stuff done now without gettin yelled at
> 
> KFC for dinner



Adam, if you don't want further health issues you might want to rethink where you eat. Bad enough the crazy Nadian gets ice from ice machines but I have to worry about you eating Kentucky Fried Disease. Not cool.


----------



## IEL

Jimmy in NC said:


> On my lord! Best thing I've read in a long long time!
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Better way to deal with peta. Take a small jaw trap, and stick a dead squirrel in it. Leave it where they will see it. Now, place several of the old school illegal bear traps with the toothed jaws around the other trap.
The nut jobs run in to save the squirrel, and get a nice surprise (and possibly a bit shorter)


----------



## IEL

jimdad07 said:


> Adam, if you don't want further health issues you might want to rethink where you eat. Bad enough the crazy Nadian gets ice from ice machines but I have to worry about you eating Kentucky Fried Disease. Not cool.



My uncle calls it kentucky fried cat.... LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Before and after and not done yet. 

View attachment 306853



Sent on the fly.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Adam, if you don't want further health issues you might want to rethink where you eat. Bad enough the crazy Nadian gets ice from ice machines but I have to worry about you eating Kentucky Fried Disease. Not cool.



Well if death tastes that good I'm ok with that

Hey Jim!


----------



## Stihl 041S

:msp_wink:


jimdad07 said:


> Adam, if you don't want further health issues you might want to rethink where you eat. Bad enough the crazy Nadian gets ice from ice machines but I have to worry about you eating Kentucky Fried Disease. Not cool.



Hey lad. 

How you been?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Not bad compression for a $10 saw. Lol

Go Husky 36
View attachment 306856



Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Cut it back and thin the plums. Build a stronger tree



Its only a foot tall now !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Its only a foot tall now !



I'm sorry John.......but I am laughing at that currently


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I'm sorry John.......but I am laughing at that currently



Nuttin wrong with a foot tall ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nuttin wrong with a foot tall ! :msp_rolleyes:



You makin short jokes again slug?:angry2:

Where's the salt shaker


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Its only a foot tall now !



Bind together what is left. 

It will grow. It's the roots 

Owner mowed over a row of young trees. 2 years old. 

They grew back. 

Worth a shot.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Bind together what is left.
> 
> It will grow. It's the roots
> 
> Owner mowed over a row of young trees. 2 years old.
> 
> They grew back.
> 
> Worth a shot.



What should I bind it with ? Duct tape ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You makin short jokes again slug?:angry2:
> 
> Where's the salt shaker



Why , you a midget ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> What should I bind it with ? Duct tape ! LOL



If it's to dry it won't work as well. 

Wrap with most anything. To keep bugs out. Trim and let it heal. 

Small for a while.... But good roots.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Why , you a midget ? :hmm3grin2orange:



According to my brothers...........


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Nuttin wrong with a foot tall ! :msp_rolleyes:



Easy pikins for the wabbits:msp_sad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Why , you a midget ? :hmm3grin2orange:



Worlds tallest midget!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> If it's to dry it won't work as well.
> 
> Wrap with most anything. To keep bugs out. Trim and let it heal.
> 
> Small for a while.... But good roots.



Its broke half way off bout a foot from the bottom. Pull it back together and wrap the break.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> According to my brothers...........



You the runt of the litter ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

Does anyone have a husky 242xp? It looks like an amaizing little saw. It seems like it would do 99% of my cutting. I am wanting to hear from someone who has ran one.
My dream saw team: 242xp, 268xp, 288, 2100cd 
Yes, they are all husky. I feel its time to admit that I would place that generation of huskys as my all time favourite saw series.
I think Ron, farrell, and jimmy have converted me to a husqvarna man.

Best part? My dad has offered to buy me a nice, clean husky 2100 for my graduation gife. Two years until I get my all time favourite saw. I hope to find atleast one other husky on my list my then.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You the runt of the litter ? :hmm3grin2orange:



No that's my sister


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Worlds tallest midget!!!



Really?

You too Rob?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Its broke half way off bout a foot from the bottom. Pull it back together and wrap the break.



Yup. And trim the tips of all the branches so they don't grow any longer this year. All of them. Littleones included. 

Can't hit stone fruit as hard as apples. 

But can trim them pretty hard.


----------



## Mastermind

It took me awhile to catch up......you fellers cover a lot of ground. 

I'm going to bed soon......I'm tired.

Wrap the tree up with old shirts.....tie it tight and keep em from drying out for a good while John.


----------



## tbone75

Thanks for the help guys !

I will fix it up tomorrow !

Slug slide time !

You guys have fun !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Really?
> 
> You too Rob?



Yeah. Bearly 6'4"......


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Bearly 6'4"......



Oh sure rub it in


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Oh sure rub it in



What I say!?!!??


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> What I say!?!!??



You is tall


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> You is tall


Naaaaaa 

YOU said that.


----------



## dancan

I'll have someone know that I've been making that homemade ice stuff for a while now , even trying different recipes to see which one I like best , no clear winner yet .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers. Short jokes, broke fruit trees, never know what will get discussed here!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What should I bind it with ? Duct tape ! LOL



when grafting in the orchards we figured the joint needed to be kept air tight for at least 6 months so we used liberal amounts of bee`s wax over the wound and wrapped several layers of cotton cloth slathered well with bee`s wax around the joint, bind that whole area with cotton cord to keep it tight. On top of that a set of splints if it was a trunk graft like yours will be to keep it aligned. It worked in about 90% of the grafts we did.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Bearly 6'4"......



And I'm just a little taller than you. I mean, we're not even 7 foot. Who does he think he's calling tall?


----------



## BigDaddyR

My ex was 6'2". I ain't afeered of tall people even though I'm only 6'. 

Last day of the month. Big push. 

Have to hit the PO at lunch. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Cantdog

Engineer from the traffic circle came by the shop yesterday to "inspect" my "waste site"............they gonna bring in a big loader and vibe roller...grade it all off and hydroseed the edges...BUT he said they gonna wait a bit as they may need to bring in some more wheeler loads of "waste".....the more the merrier!!!

Back to the boat shop for me today......'bout the only thing saw like I did yesterday was give a guy a 670 chain adjuster setup.......


----------



## roncoinc

Super EZ ?

Homelite chainsaw


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas


----------



## roncoinc

GGggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,,,..............

no help shown up yet ! .


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> GGggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,,,..............
> 
> no help shown up yet ! .



Yep it's a homelite!

Hey Ron!


----------



## roncoinc

Carpenter showed up.

kid splitting wood called and taking the day off.


----------



## tbone75

Slug got some good sleep !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Super EZ ?
> 
> Homelite chainsaw



Says it is , looks like mine ?


----------



## tbone75

Says 40 % chance of rain today, the 40% is here now !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Says 40 % chance of rain today, the 40% is here now !



Got any new whacker carbs left ?

like this one ??

zama c1u | eBay

Or i wil try to make something else fit.

you got mail


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got any new whacker carbs left ?
> 
> like this one ??
> 
> zama c1u | eBay
> 
> Or i wil try to make something else fit.
> 
> you got mail



May not have a new,but I bet I have one.


----------



## tbone75

I have a few Homie whackers.


----------



## Mastermind

Good morning folks........I'm outta coffee and no one said a word. 

:help:


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Good morning folks........I'm outta coffee and no one said a word.
> 
> :help:



Sorry all I drink is Mt Dew. LOL


----------



## IEL

Im surprised no one has commented on me being a closet husky lover.....
Best saws made.


----------



## Mastermind

IEL said:


> Im surprised no one has commented on me being a closet husky lover.....
> Best saws made.



There are good saws in every brand in my feeble mind.......


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> There are good saws in every brand in my feeble mind.......



Yep , just what I think too ! I just think some are ugly. LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Im surprised no one has commented on me being a closet husky lover.....
> Best saws made.



Nah , you will take anything ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Pioneer, homie, mac, stihl, husky. All good, and I own some of each. The saws I am most drawn to are that last generation of huskys.

I am slowing down on saw buying, and those 4 huskys are about the only saws I would still buy.
That will bring me to 23 saws, which should be good for a while.
I am considering selling a stihl or two to have some cash around for huskys. Knowing local saw buyers, I could almost afford a 1100cd from selling a 034..... LOL


----------



## farrell

Got gas for the saws and whacker

Stopped at work and gave them my work release

Back to work Sunday!!!

Gots to do yard work


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Got gas for the saws and whacker
> 
> Stopped at work and gave them my work release
> 
> Back to work Sunday!!!
> 
> Gots to do yard work



That wasnt much of a VACA,,Dan stretched it out to a year !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That wasnt much of a VACA,,Dan stretched it out to a year !!



Stretched mine out to retard !


----------



## Mastermind

I never went back. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I never went back. :msp_thumbup:



Lots of people are sure glad you didn't ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> Im surprised no one has commented on me being a closet husky lover.....
> Best saws made.



Yes, hold please, we will be monentarily patting you on the back for not robbing the bank:

Bout time you came to your senses. Welcome to the club. 

I like saws like I like women. Equal opportunity. Husky is preferred but if a blonde is available I'm good with it


Sent on the fly.


----------



## farrell

Started weed hackin 

Part way through found a yellow jacket nest

Rotten blank blank blankety blank blanks

Only got me once tho

Thru gas all over the area and torched it

Then shot some with shotgun


----------



## IEL

Mmmm nice espresso made with coffee fresh frim italy. Almost nothing better. 
Only thing better is fresh german coffee with heavy cream.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Started weed hackin
> 
> Part way through found a yellow jacket nest
> 
> Rotten blank blank blankety blank blanks
> 
> Only got me once tho
> 
> Thru gas all over the area and torched it
> 
> Then shot some with shotgun



Kinda overkill with the shotgun ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Kinda overkill with the shotgun ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Can't get close enough to find the nest

And they is all kinds of pissed

Came after me repeatedly

But I run fast!

Gonna go shoot some more in a bit

My arm is killin me and swollen and I don't feel like doin nothin else now


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Super EZ ?
> 
> Homelite chainsaw



I need to find a piston and cylinder for mine...and a handlebar brace. Should just buy a whole saw and make mine a parts saw. 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I need to find a piston and cylinder for mine...and a handlebar brace. Should just buy a whole saw and make mine a parts saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



I have a nice EZ & Super EZ . Wanna trade ?


----------



## tbone75

Gonna make Ron barf today ! LOL

Pose to be scored ,compression feels good ?

Very good chance its already sold soon as its done. Guy be bugging me for a while to get him one. He knows what they cost , we will see ?
If not someone sure will take it ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> when grafting in the orchards we figured the joint needed to be kept air tight for at least 6 months so we used liberal amounts of bee`s wax over the wound and wrapped several layers of cotton cloth slathered well with bee`s wax around the joint, bind that whole area with cotton cord to keep it tight. On top of that a set of splints if it was a trunk graft like yours will be to keep it aligned. It worked in about 90% of the grafts we did.



That's one thing in the orchard........never time to do it right. 

So many trees ya hit them all and hope for the best. 

Well written.


----------



## tbone75

Had to make Ron feel better. LOL

Pose to be scored too ?

Should clean up real nice !

My first 353 !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!!



Hows Rob today ?

Me , not to bad !!


----------



## tbone75

Back to the Squeel whackers. the one I was sending home is acting up again ? :bang: Ran it for a hour or so the last 2 days just to see what it was gonna do. Never missed a beat. Today its acting stupid again ! WTF ???? 
Got the rings and seals for the other one today , may just work on it .

Done getting saws for a while ? LOL 

Need to find me a helper to gut the campers !


----------



## little possum

Slackers.!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hows Rob today ?
> 
> Me , not to bad !!



Good. 

Chasing saw parts here.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hello guys.



Hello James!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello guys.



Hey Stubby ! 


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got the FS76 all back together,new seals , rings,carb kit & rope. LOL
See if it runs tomorrow ?

Now back to the other PITA Squeel whacker.


----------



## tbone75

Pork roast,taters & carrots fer supper ! Cooked all day in a crock pot ! Should be real good !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Pork roast,taters & carrots fer supper ! Cooked all day in a crock pot ! Should be real good !



Mmmmmmmmm. 

Beef and barley soup thick enough to fry for a samich.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Long day today. I can't get over how the general public thinks that we put up barricades, safety tape, etc. just to piss them off and they blatantly ignore it. Twice today I had to call local LEOs to deal with people that think I'm just doing it to be a jerk. We aren't.. we are doing it for ours and their safety. Damn it's annoying.

Off to cook a little dinner then maybe some shop time.


----------



## tbone75

I feel like a Jaba now ! WOW I am stuffed !


----------



## jimdad07

View attachment 306969
View attachment 306970


I love this saw! I like quarter sawn logs too!


----------



## dancan

Tekilla flavored ice please .


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Long day today. I can't get over how the general public thinks that we put up barricades, safety tape, etc. just to piss them off and they blatantly ignore it. Twice today I had to call local LEOs to deal with people that think I'm just doing it to be a jerk. We aren't.. we are doing it for ours and their safety. Damn it's annoying.
> 
> Off to cook a little dinner then maybe some shop time.



yeah sometimes people suck. Some ahole told my coworker who is female and very knowledgeable about vehicles and her job that she was absolutely useless and totally meant it. Upset her so bad she cried. Idiot had hung up on her during every phone conversation. I wasn't present and am therefore still employed. What a POS.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> That wasnt much of a VACA,,Dan stretched it out to a year !!



Might be a bit longer yet .
Anybody got a claw hammer they'll lend a fellow for a removal ?


----------



## dancan

Or , a #1 robertson to screw it back in ?


----------



## dancan

A little help , could someone throw a fella a bone ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Might be a bit longer yet .
> Anybody got a claw hammer they'll lend a fellow for a removal ?



Already knew you had some loose screws , now we got proof ! :hmm3grin2orange:



But kinda looks like it would suck bad ! WTH they gonna do with it ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Might be a bit longer yet .
> Anybody got a claw hammer they'll lend a fellow for a removal ?



Screw loose?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Or , a #1 robertson to screw it back in ?



I'll do it fer ya ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Might be a bit longer yet .
> Anybody got a claw hammer they'll lend a fellow for a removal ?



ouch


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

You mean you guys dont have anything better to do then to keep this damn thread going??? 
 
Doing real good, got two good jobs. Bought a good truck, starting my business part time. No women to tell me what to do... lifes good!


----------



## BigDaddyR

End of the month is over and what a bad month. No saw bucks this month:msp_sad: Wife has been antiquing furniture and selling it as a hobby with a pretty good profit margin. Hopefully she'll sell a lot this month.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

BigDaddyR said:


> End of the month is over and what a bad month. No saw bucks this month:msp_sad: Wife has been antiquing furniture and selling it as a hobby with a pretty good profit margin. Hopefully she'll sell a lot this month.



Well.. you can always sell your body for more saws? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well.. you can always sell your body for more saws? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Nice to see your alive ! Dang MIDGET !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> You mean you guys dont have anything better to do then to keep this damn thread going???
> 
> Doing real good, got two good jobs. Bought a good truck, starting my business part time. No women to tell me what to do... lifes good!



Who the f$&& is this?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Who the f$&& is this?



The original MIDGET ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

Good day. Rode the quads earlier. Mine needs a battery, other one I fixed seems to be fine. Used it pull mine home  I get tired of the ride of shame lol. 
Packed up a saw, cleaned up the shop, came in to homemade spaghetti

Dan, I would be glad to pry that screw out! Or use the Makita impact! I practiced by diggin 2 metal slivers out last night. Amazing how somebody squirms when you cant feel their pain


----------



## dancan

Well , what you don't see in the pic are the 3 broken ones behind the plate .
The bigest issue is the long smooth one has settled between the joint and is touching the surface of the 2 joints so it really has to go .
The hardware removal in itself is not anything that I'm concerned about because it would be short term pain but the end of the issue for quite a while . 
Scenario 2 is that they open up , not happy with the strength in the bone growth , take a bone graph from my hip , install new hardware and then the whole process starts from scratch , crutches for 6 weeks , cane ........ Pain .
The Doc is not understanding how much mobility and movement I have with the pin in it's current location , sez most would be plainin a lot , a whole lot .
When I explained my "Freedoom 85" retirement fund , gonne be workin till then , I gotta move regardless ......


----------



## dancan

Hey ! The Mid Jet is here !
Hmmmm , who's taller , him , Ron or Rob ????


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Laugh it up fellas! Im bigger and meaner this time! 
I got my ladder and everything! 
At my job i am nicknamed the Gnome... Go figure. 
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Well , what you don't see in the pic are the 3 broken ones behind the plate .
> The bigest issue is the long smooth one has settled between the joint and is touching the surface of the 2 joints so it really has to go .
> The hardware removal in itself is not anything that I'm concerned about because it would be short term pain but the end of the issue for quite a while .
> Scenario 2 is that they open up , not happy with the strength in the bone growth , take a bone graph from my hip , install new hardware and then the whole process starts from scratch , crutches for 6 weeks , cane ........ Pain .
> The Doc is not understanding how much mobility and movement I have with the pin in it's current location , sez most would be plainin a lot , a whole lot .
> When I explained my "Freedoom 85" retirement fund , gonne be workin till then , I gotta move regardless ......



BTW , I won't know the outcome of the decision they make till I wake up .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Who the f$&& is this?



Im the original home G! YO! 

How the hell is everyone doing?


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Laugh it up fellas! Im bigger and meaner this time!
> I got my ladder and everything!
> At my job i am nicknamed the Gnome... Go figure.
> :msp_thumbup:



Check yer PMs doofus ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Who the f$&& is this?



It's John's mother's brother's other child's second son......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> BTW , I won't know the outcome of the decision they make till I wake up .



When is that gonna be ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Check yer PMs doofus ! LOL



Notin there doofus?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Stihl 041S said:


> Is John's mother's brother's other child's second son......



Where's the banjo?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , what you don't see in the pic are the 3 broken ones behind the plate .
> The bigest issue is the long smooth one has settled between the joint and is touching the surface of the 2 joints so it really has to go .
> The hardware removal in itself is not anything that I'm concerned about because it would be short term pain but the end of the issue for quite a while .
> Scenario 2 is that they open up , not happy with the strength in the bone growth , take a bone graph from my hip , install new hardware and then the whole process starts from scratch , crutches for 6 weeks , cane ........ Pain .
> The Doc is not understanding how much mobility and movement I have with the pin in it's current location , sez most would be plainin a lot , a whole lot .
> When I explained my "Freedoom 85" retirement fund , gonne be workin till then , I gotta move regardless ......



Not good either way !


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Notin there doofus?



??????????? Then send me yer email addy.


Maybe its full ?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> ??????????? Then send me yer email addy.



Ill PM you lol


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Where's the banjo?



You had it ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Where's the banjo?



Hel you remember......we went to different schools together. 

Don't tell me you forgot the Helsinki Incident!!!!


----------



## farrell

Finished most of the trimmin except for where the yellow jackets are

They left the OL alone while she mowed

Rotten blank blank blankety blank blanks they are gonna die!

My left arm and left side of my face freakin ache from bein stung

Any body want rotisserie bunny?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You had it ! :msp_w00t:



"Had" being the operative word here....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Stihl 041S said:


> Hel you remember......we went to different schools together.
> 
> Don't tell me you forgot the Helsinki Incident!!!!



SOOO let me get this straight.
I was raped and mauled by a sloth?


----------



## tbone75

PMed back Midget ! You get it ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

ChainsawmanXX said:


> SOOO let me get this straight.
> I was raped and mauled by a sloth?



Well earning the nickname "Bunk Muffin" in prison had to be ........ Interesting. 

Hi. I'm Uncle Mongo. I look up to see the gutter.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Off to the other job, ill check in with you guys through the night.


----------



## BigDaddyR

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well.. you can always sell your body for more saws? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



You sound like my wife. Whenever we need money she's always telling me to get out there and shake my ding dong:hmm3grin2orange: She'd die if I did.


----------



## tbone75

BBL , got to look fer some parts. LOL


----------



## farrell

Alright gentlemen 

I am unsure of the enemies exact postion

Intel suggests they are near the wood pile along the creek bed hiding in the tall grass

I need strategies and a plan of attack

I need options people


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Hello guys.





I know I'm way late......but "Hey Chimmeee" wuzzup??


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> SOOO let me get this straight.
> I was raped and mauled by a sloth?



REALLY???.........so that's where U been?? Wee been wondering.........done with sawmilling I take it??? Back "On The Road"??


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Alright gentlemen
> 
> I am unsure of the enemies exact postion
> 
> Intel suggests they are near the wood pile along the creek bed hiding in the tall grass
> 
> I need strategies and a plan of attack
> 
> I need options people



Lie on your back and look up at the sky. 

Pretty soon you will see the bees flying paths. 

Find honey bee nests like that. 

They fly the same paths.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Lie on your back and look up at the sky.
> 
> Pretty soon you will see the bees flying paths.
> 
> Find honey bee nests like that.
> 
> They fly the same paths.



Rob.................that is little to no help

And not honey bees.............it's yeller jackets..........and they is meen!


----------



## dancan

Daum , I gots to get to the ice flavor store temarrah .


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> Rob.................that is little to no help
> 
> And not honey bees.............it's yeller jackets..........and they is meen!



I want to kill them not take pictures


----------



## little possum

First break out the go pro or get wife to film. Get you some good pump up music (Pantera, Tool, etc) I would go with let the bodies hit the floor. 

Grab a tennis racket and a cup of flour. Douse the enemy, spin in a counterclockwise motion and swat. Make sure to wear shorts so you can be more agile. A yellow shirt would be best camo, so you can blend.


----------



## farrell

little possum said:


> First break out the go pro or get wife to film. Get you some good pump up music (Pantera, Tool, etc) I would go with let the bodies hit the floor.
> 
> Grab a tennis racket and a cup of flour. Douse the enemy, spin in a counterclockwise motion and swat. Make sure to wear shorts so you can be more agile. A yellow shirt would be best camo, so you can blend.



LP..........somehow I think your tryin to get me stung again


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Rob.................that is little to no help
> 
> And not honey bees.............it's yeller jackets..........and they is meen!



They are still a hive type insect. 

Come on. I bet John a dollar you'd try it. 

It does work. You need a background you can see them.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> LP..........somehow I think your tryin to get me stung again



Ya can't let them smell your fear...


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Lie on your back and look up at the sky.
> 
> Pretty soon you will see the bees flying paths.
> 
> Find honey bee nests like that.
> 
> They fly the same paths.





UNC......U is a patient man.......and very observant...........


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Alright gentlemen
> 
> I am unsure of the enemies exact postion
> 
> Intel suggests they are near the wood pile along the creek bed hiding in the tall grass
> 
> I need strategies and a plan of attack
> 
> I need options people



WWII ex army flame thrower along with 15 gals of kerosene, light the pilot and let er rip in all directions. This really works, guaranteed to find the nest.


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> First break out the go pro or get wife to film. Get you some good pump up music (Pantera, Tool, etc) I would go with let the bodies hit the floor.
> 
> Grab a tennis racket and a cup of flour. Douse the enemy, spin in a counterclockwise motion and swat. Make sure to wear shorts so you can be more agile. A yellow shirt would be best camo, so you can blend.



Yeah.....what he said!


----------



## little possum

Spray yourself down with windex! 


 I dislike bugs with stingers.. Dad hit a nest while grading a bank. Ol John was puffin smoke but just wouldnt go no faster in low second with the scrape blade down... whooops haha He got popped 3 times the other day knockin down a few scrub pine trees with the skidsteer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got stung by three of them two weekends ago out on the island, I got even wit them using flame.


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Alright gentlemen
> 
> I am unsure of the enemies exact postion
> 
> Intel suggests they are near the wood pile along the creek bed hiding in the tall grass
> 
> I need strategies and a plan of attack
> 
> I need options people



Spray can with 20' reach. Never know what hit them.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> They are still a hive type insect.
> 
> Come on. I bet John a dollar you'd try it.
> 
> It does work. You need a background you can see them.



I can see them just fine against the green background 

Can't tell where they are flying to


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Ya can't let them smell your fear...



There ain't nothin I hate more than bees

Except for the ex


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> UNC......U is a patient man.......and very observant...........



My uncle Alvin liked wild honey. 

Doesn't take long when there is nectar abound.


----------



## little possum

Small hand pump sprayer with diesel,kero, oil mix and a match will work. 20' cedar up in a blaze. Mom came home and thought we had set the shop on fire. But you have to locate the nest first.. You will need a kilt, a 3.4 gallon cowboy hat and a dowsing fork! (one of these is really important)


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> WWII ex army flame thrower along with 15 gals of kerosene, light the pilot and let er rip in all directions. This really works, guaranteed to find the nest.




Now that's good for yellow jackets......but damn poor for honey bees..........y' know.....if'n ya be wanting th' honey......I meen!!!!


----------



## little possum

Catch one and implant a BPS hahah or tie a string to its leg and follow the crumbs to the nest


Do you have a Epi pen handy?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Now that's good for yellow jackets......but damn poor for honey bees..........y' know.....if'n ya be wanting th' honey......I meen!!!!



Thought he was a huntin yellow jackets, has worked for me, should work for him.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I can see them just fine against the green background
> 
> Can't tell where they are flying to



Kill a couple of officers. Then see where reinforcements come from.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> WWII ex army flame thrower along with 15 gals of kerosene, light the pilot and let er rip in all directions. This really works, guaranteed to find the nest.



I had the brush burning in their vicinity but put it out before I had to call the fire dept


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I had the brush burning in their vicinity but put it out before I had to call the fire dept



Hell man, get the job done first, then call the fire dept. Or, call the fire dept to drown the nest first.


----------



## little possum

Got any "friends" Good way to find the nest, and get rid of another pest Dan, ride down to Adams :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thought he was a huntin yellow jackets, has worked for me, should work for him.



LOL.....never had to hunt for yellow jackets..........they usually find U.....LOL!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Kill a couple of officers. Then see where reinforcements come from.



I used the shotgun earlier 

But after the fifth shot the wized up and zeroed on my postion


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I had the brush burning in their vicinity but put it out before I had to call the fire dept



Let PETA know you are killing lil insects. 

They'll set up a perimeter around the nest. 

Grenade in the center.


----------



## jimdad07

View attachment 306989

Getting some siding on. Next project: calf manger.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am working on designing a burner gun for Burning Man, propane for pilot light, compressed air to atomize and drive the kerosene at least 50'. Whats the best mix for a flame cannon?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL.....never had to hunt for yellow jackets..........they usually find U.....LOL!!!!



Gotta find the lil buggers after the first or first couple of them getcha.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> View attachment 306989
> 
> Getting some siding on. Next project: calf manger.



Chicken coop?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Let PETA know you are killing lil insects.
> 
> They'll set up a perimeter around the nest.
> 
> Grenade in the center.



I was thinkin bout a pound of tannerite 

But is only 60 feet from the house


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I was thinkin bout a pound of tannerite
> 
> But is only 60 feet from the house



Too much noise, atomized fuel and a source of ignition will get er done....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> REALLY???.........so that's where U been?? Wee been wondering.........done with sawmilling I take it??? Back "On The Road"??



Not quite done with sawmilling, I still have a desire for it. I parted ways with my dad due to conflict and now im out on my own. Ill get back into a circle mill after awhile... But I have alot to learn about them dern things before I buy one. 

I run CNC machines, and do programming now for a company called Watlow Electrical manufacturing. Lasers, Lathes, Punch press's. I like it pretty well, its super easy and pays well. Then part time Im working on cars for a guy. Pulling 85-95 hours a week. Im busy as a one legged man in a running contest.


----------



## farrell

Last year there was a nest of yeller jackets in the side flower bed

I got them first

Their hole was easly visible

Once it was dark a gallon of gas down the hole and a match

Puff flameage


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too much noise, atomized fuel and a source of ignition will get er done....LOL



I like the idea Jerry

Not sure the landlords will

May get upset if I burn down the barn


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I like the idea Jerry
> 
> Not sure the landlords will
> 
> May get upset if I burn down the barn



Now you had to go n throw a roadblock inta it, didn`t ya....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nothing outa the Smurf ?


Rest of yas been gabbing more than me !!


----------



## tbone75

Trying to find certain parts in my shop is hopeless ! No where to even move chit to !


----------



## tbone75

Ran across a nice jug for something ? Don't member where I got it or what for ? Its 55mm ?


----------



## jimdad07

Nothing like a service call this time if night.


----------



## tbone75

Adam , ya gots to find da hole ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Nothing like a service call this time if night.



Sure sucks , but that be why you get the big bucks !


----------



## little possum

sawdust cannon - YouTube Sorry John..


I spent 20 minutes looking downstairs and up for a p/c today... Still havent found gasket and seals to rebuild my 044, I know the kit is here somewhere.. hahaha


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Adam , ya gots to find da hole ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm aware of that John

Bad location


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> sawdust cannon - YouTube Sorry John..
> 
> 
> I spent 20 minutes looking downstairs and up for a p/c today... Still havent found gasket and seals to rebuild my 044, I know the kit is here somewhere.. hahaha



Dats what we do with the fine dust that comes from sanding hardwood floors, that stuff is really explosive....BOOM!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I'm aware of that John
> 
> Bad location



Next time you get stung, tape a penny on it for bout 30 mins. Some how the copper stops it ? I did it not long ago , pain goes away fast and no itch later !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

More progress tonight on my 372 mock up. This saw came as a pile and is built out of three at this point. Getting there. This is all cleaning and mock up though. Have a 375 cylinder getting the squish cut right now for it and waiting on some small parts like new oil pump brass tube. Once it all gets here should be up in an hour or so. This one was run over at some point. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> More progress tonight on my 372 mock up. This saw came as a pile and is built out of three at this point. Getting there. This is all cleaning and mock up though. Have a 375 cylinder getting the squish cut right now for it and waiting on some small parts like new oil pump brass tube. Once it all gets here should be up in an hour or so. This one was run over at some point.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Very nice. Looks like something I'd like to run.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> More progress tonight on my 372 mock up. This saw came as a pile and is built out of three at this point. Getting there. This is all cleaning and mock up though. Have a 375 cylinder getting the squish cut right now for it and waiting on some small parts like new oil pump brass tube. Once it all gets here should be up in an hour or so. This one was run over at some point.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Looking good ! 

Trade ya a couple Homies fer it ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## farrell

I think I have issues

My neck hurts all the way round now 

Hurts to swallow

Never had a reaction before

Been about 8 hours


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Once I get the cylinder I'll mod the muffler, rebuild the carb, and put her together final. Next time I go to visit the parents, pops should be surprised. He mentioned he'd like one when he ran mine at the VA gtg in the spring.....I have the opportunity so why not. Have a new B&C for him too. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I think I have issues
> 
> My neck hurts all the way round now
> 
> Hurts to swallow
> 
> Never had a reaction before
> 
> Been about 8 hours



That sounds like the reaction from the stings setting in, I have been through that reaction before and it took two shots of benadril to stop it plus a weeks worth of liquid by the spoonful 4 times daily .


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I think I have issues
> 
> My neck hurts all the way round now
> 
> Hurts to swallow
> 
> Never had a reaction before
> 
> Been about 8 hours



Better be careful ! Last time the OL got stung,had to call the EMTs ! She got dizzy then passed out !

But it happened real quick after she got stung.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That sounds like the reaction from the stings setting in, I have been through that reaction before and it took two shots of benadril to stop it plus a weeks worth of liquid by the spoonful 4 times daily .



Yep better get some Benadril in him !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep better get some Benadril in him !



I got stung on the wrist 7 years ago, working on installing vinyl soffit on an older house. Happened around noon but I kept working til around 6 pm, by 9 pm my arm from the elbow down was the same size as a 4" pipe, my fingers swole so bad I could not bend them. Got my shots around midnight.


----------



## farrell

Took some Benadryl 

See if it helps 

So don't want to go to the ER again


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got stung on the wrist 7 years ago, working on installing vinyl soffit on an older house. Happened around noon but I kept working til around 6 pm, by 9 pm my arm from the elbow down was the same size as a 4" pipe, my fingers swole so bad I could not bend them. Got my shots around midnight.



You best have them shots handy !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Took some Benadryl
> 
> See if it helps
> 
> So don't want to go to the ER again



Hope it sets in soon for you. I got stung in the hand last week and it hurt like the ####ens. Hand hurt and swelled up and went out and finished the trimming. Took a few days for the stinger to work itself out. They got sprayed. Haven't seen any of them since.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You best have them shots handy !!



Only time it ever happened, been stung so many times I couldn`t even make a guess on how many, before and after. Usually get a few each year but only had a reaction once.


----------



## farrell

Always said I'd be dead by 30

2 more hours


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Took some Benadryl
> 
> See if it helps
> 
> So don't want to go to the ER again



That was all the EMTs did for the OL , she was coming around by the time they got here. Didn't take long , she was doing fine.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Always said I'd be dead by 30
> 
> 2 more hours



An early Happy Birthday Ol Buddy!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only time it ever happened, been stung so many times I couldn`t even make a guess on how many, before and after. Usually get a few each year but only had a reaction once.



That was the first time it happen to the OL. Hasn't been stung since .

Keep a piece of copper in yer pocket for the next time ! It really works great !


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Always said I'd be dead by 30
> 
> 2 more hours



You`ll make it, hang in there....LOL
Happy birthday!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Always said I'd be dead by 30
> 
> 2 more hours



Hey Adam , #### !!

Dang it ! SHUT UP then ! LOL


Happy Birthday too !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That was the first time it happen to the OL. Hasn't been stung since .
> 
> Keep a piece of copper in yer pocket for the next time ! It really works great !



May have a copper penny but our country has done away with pennies so maybe not....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I will catch up with ya in 4 days Adam. LOL


----------



## farrell

Thanks guys!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> May have a copper penny but our country has done away with pennies so maybe not....LOL



Knewed that , why I said a piece of copper. LOL Just cut ya out a couple slugs from a piece.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> i will catch up with ya in 4 days adam. Lol



k


----------



## BigDaddyR

So thanks to an AS member I think I found an IPL on the Craftsman now on the Cub Cadet website and branded Cub. Doesn't show the vented tank parts so I'm thinking they went to a vented cap which would be a better idea in my mind. I wonder if I can call them and get an answer. Plug the tank vent hole for good and put on a new cap. Carb will be st8 soon and then I should be in the good on it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> May have a copper penny but our country has done away with pennies so maybe not....LOL



I can toss a couple in yer next box. LOL Sure I can spare a couple of 4 , may send a couple for Evil Dan. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Knewed that , why I said a piece of copper. LOL Just cut ya out a couple slugs from a piece.



Got lots of copper pipe, up to 4" so might think to cut a slug outa a piece.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I can toss a couple in yer next box. LOL Sure I can spare a couple of 4 , may send a couple for Evil Dan. LOL



LOL, My daughter has at least 100 lbs of pennies she got among her tips back when she worked for Tims coffee drive through. She won`t roll them so they can be turned in at the bank....LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL, My daughter has at least 100 lbs of pennies she got among her tips back when she worked for Tims coffee drive through. She won`t roll them so they can be turned in at the bank....LOL



Love Tim Hortons!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL, My daughter has at least 100 lbs of pennies she got among her tips back when she worked for Tims coffee drive through. She won`t roll them so they can be turned in at the bank....LOL



I bet she would loan ya a couple. LOL Places you work,better have a few !


----------



## tbone75

Maybe I run Ron off when he seen the 200T ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Seems my dry spell is over ? Got 7 saws lately !

Its got ta STOP !

Till I get room ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Spidy I may have a recoil fer your little Husky. I will look at it closer tomorrow.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Seems my dry spell is over ? Got 7 saws lately !
> 
> Its got ta STOP !
> 
> Till I get room ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I can store a few for ya!


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Always said I'd be dead by 30
> 
> 2 more hours



Happy Birfday. At 26 I wasn't making it to 30 and here I am 42. LOl. God works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I can toss a couple in yer next box. LOL Sure I can spare a couple of 4 , may send a couple for Evil Dan. LOL



They make a copper alloy for door handles for hospitals they won't support germs. 

Also the copper conducts heat well.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I can store a few for ya!



Dang you done got one of my best !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Dang you done got one of my best !



Well I can take a few more

I have the room


----------



## jimdad07

You guys is gabby tonight. Waiting for this place to shut down so I can turn the hot water off for the night.
Jacob it's good to see you check on, hope you can do it again soon.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Hey Spidy I may have a recoil fer your little Husky. I will look at it closer tomorrow.



Cool. Just need the pulley on it. Ron's going to check while he's got my carb also. I'll let you know. Preciate the heads up and thought:msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Cool. Just need the pulley on it. Ron's going to check while he's got my carb also. I'll let you know. Preciate the heads up and thought:msp_thumbup:



Just let me know it ya need it,has a good pulley in it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Well I can take a few more
> 
> I have the room



OK , whatcha want ? LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Overtime. I'm beat. check ya in the A.M.


----------



## tbone75

Nite Spidy


----------



## jimdad07

One more eating establishment I will never eat at again!


----------



## jimdad07

How you doing John?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> One more eating establishment I will never eat at again!



What is it ?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> How you doing John?



Not to bad.

How bout you ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimd
ad07 said:


> One more eating establishment I will never eat at again!



My brother inspects restaurants for safety. 

He has a list too.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> What is it ?



Texas Roadhouse, walking in the kitchen is like walking on glare ice. Most of the people handling food look like drug addicts. Bout tired if this chit, had about enough of this trade just can't make what I make around here in a different job. Oh well, have to make the best of it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jimmy in NC said:


> More progress tonight on my 372 mock up. This saw came as a pile and is built out of three at this point. Getting there. This is all cleaning and mock up though. Have a 375 cylinder getting the squish cut right now for it and waiting on some small parts like new oil pump brass tube. Once it all gets here should be up in an hour or so. This one was run over at some point.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Looks like the one I have in a box I need to put back together... Ill get there one day. I have at least 20 other projects in front of it. :bang: 
Putting Cold air intake on my 5.9L cummins this weekend. Hopefully wakes it up a bit


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Texas Roadhouse, walking in the kitchen is like walking on glare ice. Most of the people handling food look like drug addicts. Bout tired if this chit, had about enough of this trade just can't make what I make around here in a different job. Oh well, have to make the best of it.



The OLs favorite place for ribs ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Looks like the one I have in a box I need to put back together... Ill get there one day. I have at least 20 other projects in front of it. :bang:
> Putting Cold air intake on my 5.9L cummins this weekend. Hopefully wakes it up a bit



Better just send all yer saws to me. You don't have time for them no more ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Mastermind

Hello.......goodnite. 

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> The OLs favorite place for ribs ! LOL



Probably cleaner where you are. The cleanest kitchens up here are MacDonalds and the Pizza Huts. Spotless in those kitchens, they are very strict on their cleaning policies.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Hello.......goodnite.
> 
> :msp_thumbup:



Nite SLACKER ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Headed home!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Headed home!



With a pocket full of money ! LOL


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Nite SLACKER ! LOL



I've been working........I almost got three saws done since 9 o'clock last nite. I tired. :msp_mellow:


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Texas Roadhouse, walking in the kitchen is like walking on glare ice. Most of the people handling food look like drug addicts. Bout tired if this chit, had about enough of this trade just can't make what I make around here in a different job. Oh well, have to make the best of it.



Same here. No other jobs in the field I made money in. 

Food. Shelter. Benefits. Money into the 401K. 

Maybe see ya in six weeks or eight.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I've been working........I almost got three saws done since 9 o'clock last nite. I tired. :msp_mellow:



That was only for slacking in this thread ! LOL

I know you work your monkey butt off ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slug slide !

Down and out !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Slug slide !
> 
> Down and out !




Night Randy. 

Night John. 

Jim be home soon.


----------



## AU_K2500

Late night posting


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Late night posting



Early morning posting. 

Hey Mark!!!!


----------



## dancan

ZZZzzzZZZlaker patrol .......


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Good... evening... night... morning? Anyway. 
Still at work, but dont worry... Hank Williams jr is keeping me good company!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Heading home........


----------



## dancan

K,k,k,k,k,Koffee time !


----------



## dancan

Hey Adam , you still with us ???




Happy Birthday !


Slacker !


----------



## little possum

.... Thats how I started with my 371/372


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> .... Thats how I started with my 371/372



Looks like a solid starting point.




tbone75 said:


> Morning slackers





Said the king slacker!


Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all.....not energetic to ride back to the job this morning. I'm tired of the public I have to deal with. Doing the job is no problem...I like it. Its all of the other junk that goes with it.....



Jimmy


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Jimmy, I know the feeling. I have been 100% unmotiavated this week. Love my.job just a strange week. 

Headed in to Raleigh this morning then off to work. Come on Friday. 

In other related news, I'm busting at the seams with good projects, now to find the time to sit down and work on them.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. I'm busting at the seams , now to find the time to sit down .



I can send you a belt or suspenders .....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I can send you a belt or suspenders .....



Bet he has suspenders ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

YYyyaaaawwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...........................

help should be here by 8:30 this mornin.
hope they BOTH show up,need that wood split and stacked ! 

i know the carpenter will show up,,prob be all done by tomorrow..
been over a year now he been workin here.

the kid splitting wood MAY show,,if he is out of cash ?


----------



## tbone75

Guess its back to the Steel whackers today. Starting to really dislike whackers ! LOL Stihl got 7 more to do ! Not sure why , nothing to them usually ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YYyyaaaawwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...........................
> 
> help should be here by 8:30 this mornin.
> hope they BOTH show up,need that wood split and stacked !
> 
> i know the carpenter will show up,,prob be all done by tomorrow..
> been over a year now he been workin here.
> 
> the kid splitting wood MAY show,,if he is out of cash ?



Usual kid , don't show till they want money. LOL

Bet you will be very happy to be done with the house ! Looking real good too !


----------



## roncoinc

Splitter kid showed up !

8am,workin now


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> I can send you a belt or suspenders .....



I see what you did there....clever nadian.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Splitter kid showed up !
> 
> 8am,workin now



Must be broke ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Didn't sleep much last night , but the back don't feel to bad. Back seems to always be better when I don't sleep much ?

I got a cure for the sleeping now ! Just can't use it every night.

Good thing is , I am ready to get moving before noon ! LOL I can take a nap if need be. LOL


----------



## IEL

This hotel is a dump....
So much for 4 star resort........ I have been in cheap motels in the oilfield that were nicer........ LOL And yes, that includes the smoking rooms in the cheap oilpatch motels.....


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Woke up alive this mornin surprise surprise

Thanks Dan

Try to work outside some more today

Dinner at my moms tonight


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Woke up alive this mornin surprise surprise
> 
> Thanks Dan
> 
> Try to work outside some more today
> 
> Dinner at my moms tonight



Happy birthday ya slacking ol phart !

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> This hotel is a dump....
> So much for 4 star resort........ I have been in cheap motels in the oilfield that were nicer........ LOL And yes, that includes the smoking rooms in the cheap oilpatch motels.....



Shoulda went 5 star ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Happy birthday ya slacking ol phart !
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Thanks lil buddy!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Shoulda went 5 star ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Maybe there star system is reversed up there?

1 is best 5 is worst?

Dam metric stars


----------



## IEL

It was like paying for a four seasons, and getting a motel 6..... LOL
Coast hotel... I have never been in a holiday Inn, or even a super 8 this bad......


----------



## farrell

Hey John!

Yous could send me a 394/395 for my birthday!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

Hey john, would you happen to have a husky 42, 242, or 242xp laying around your shop?
I am looking for one, but there are not many small huskys around here, just 2100cd and 1100cd.... Along with the odd 272.


----------



## IEL

Happy birthday adam, have a good one.


----------



## IEL

Half hour slacker stop in.


----------



## roncoinc

carpenter showed up at 8:30 

old Phil showed up at 10am with his splitter.
got a full crew going today !! 

happy happy Adam pumpkin !


----------



## farrell

Thanks Geoff!

Thanks Ron honey!


----------



## farrell

Got a few things done outside

Built the fire put up a lil more with flat rocks

Washed the back porch

Got some stuff put away


----------



## IEL

Ron, would you happen to have a husky 42, 242, or 242xp up for sale?
Looks like a fun saw.

I still think a ported 2100cd would be a blast to run.


----------



## jimdad07

Happy birthday Adam.


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Happy birthday Adam.



Thanks Jim!


----------



## IEL

The breakfast buffet was utter chit....
Atleast the pillows were good.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Hey john, would you happen to have a husky 42, 242, or 242xp laying around your shop?
> I am looking for one, but there are not many small huskys around here, just 2100cd and 1100cd.... Along with the odd 272.



Don't think I do ?


----------



## tbone75

The OL came back and said the Murano was making a grinding noise ! Looked at the brakes , rear one is into the rotor! CHIT !
Never put rear disc on before ? Know I need a tool to screw the piston back in. Not raining at the moment , may tear into that.


----------



## dancan

Muh old man's boat , the big white one , sittin on the bottom after someone pulled the plug outa the bathtub .

Nova Scotia Webcams - Belliveau Cove | Yarmouth and Acadian Shores


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Muh old man's boat , the big white one , sittin on the bottom after someone pulled the plug outa the bathtub .
> 
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Belliveau Cove | Yarmouth and Acadian Shores



You pull the plug on him ? LOL


----------



## IEL

Slacking!


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> Slacking!



Well Daaaa!!!!!!


----------



## IEL

Does anyone have tips for selling a stihl?
I am thinking of selling my 034, and putting it towards a rebuilt dolkita 5100 from parisw.
I am planning on doing the full cleaning and tuning, but are there any tricks for getting the most money from a saw?



Yes, I am parting with my stihls.... I think ron has got to me..... LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Muh old man's boat , the big white one , sittin on the bottom after someone pulled the plug outa the bathtub .
> 
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Belliveau Cove | Yarmouth and Acadian Shores



Sue-nami! That's crazy. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

So like I said yesterday, bad month at the office so probably no saw bucks. 

But, I did win the Biggest Looser Contest here at work and got a few bucks for that. 

Wife says she wants a new floor:sad:


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Least I got one whacker running good. The one I put all the new stuff in,runs great !

That other POS ? Bout got to tear it apart to do a vac test ! May just be the first thing I send out of here not right ! Runs fine today ? Yesterday , ran like chit ! Day before ran great ! :bang:

Anyone happen to know how to get the clutch drum off a FS45 ? ? ? ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Crazy day in the field today. Thought two of my foremen were going to go to blows. Why do I keep doing this stuff?

Happy birthday Adam!




Jimmy


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Least I got one whacker running good. The one I put all the new stuff in,runs great !
> 
> That other POS ? Bout got to tear it apart to do a vac test ! May just be the first thing I send out of here not right ! Runs fine today ? Yesterday , ran like chit ! Day before ran great ! :bang:
> 
> Anyone happen to know how to get the clutch drum off a FS45 ? ? ? ?



Cutting torch?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Does anyone have tips for selling a stihl?
> I am thinking of selling my 034, and putting it towards a rebuilt dolkita 5100 from parisw.
> I am planning on doing the full cleaning and tuning, but are there any tricks for getting the most money from a saw?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am parting with my stihls.... I think ron has got to me..... LOL



Get it nice and clean,new looking bar helps too.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Cutting torch?



That would work , BUT !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Crazy day in the field today. Thought two of my foremen were going to go to blows. Why do I keep doing this stuff?
> 
> Happy birthday Adam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Cause you get the big bucks ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

A FS76 clutch comes off right hand thread,not left like any other clutch ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Crazy day in the field today. Thought two of my foremen were going to go to blows. Why do I keep doing this stuff?
> 
> Happy birthday Adam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy




Food and shelter..........


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Food and shelter..........



And keep the OL happy ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Cause you get the big bucks ! :msp_thumbsup:


Who lied to you?


Stihl 041S said:


> Food and shelter..........





tbone75 said:


> And keep the OL happy ! :msp_w00t:




Those are probably more like it...



Jimmy


----------



## IEL

I love my luck. My dad (a die hard stihl man) has offered to buy my 034. When he heard I was selling it, he offered me $250, just what I was going to ask for. Thats two stihls I have sold him now.... LOL

I am going to find a husky 61/262/266/268/272 and make that my main firewood saw. If I get the 61, I would put a 272 top end on it. Who knows, I might send it to mastermind some time.


----------



## little possum

4 days of 8hrs in a row!! Amazing, I miss being busy.


Fixin to step outside to change the oil in one of the Tahoes, and then fire off a round from the CZ  See if it will leave a bruise


----------



## IEL

There is a good running husky 2100cd that has been on craigs list cor months... The guy wants $450 for it. Any thoughts on that price?
If you guys dont think its crazy, and its still there when I get back, I might make an offer.


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> There is a good running husky 2100cd that has been on craigs list cor months... The guy wants $450 for it. Any thoughts on that price?
> If you guys dont think its crazy, and its still there when I get back, I might make an offer.



If it's a good runner then I'd go with it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> 4 days of 8hrs in a row!! Amazing, I miss being busy.
> 
> 
> Fixin to step outside to change the oil in one of the Tahoes, and then fire off a round from the CZ  See if it will leave a bruise



I forgot. What caliber is your CZ...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> I love my luck. My dad (a die hard stihl man) has offered to buy my 034. When he heard I was selling it, he offered me $250, just what I was going to ask for. Thats two stihls I have sold him now.... LOL
> 
> I am going to find a husky 61/262/266/268/272 and make that my main firewood saw. If I get the 61, I would put a 272 top end on it. Who knows, I might send it to mastermind some time.



You may want to see about purchasing a saw in the US and have it shipped directly to Randy/Mastermind. Should save you a bundle on shipping one way. 

Heck you may want to call him.. he may have something kicking around his shop already to save shipping one way all together! A ported saw by Randy is an amazing thing; he really has a way with saws.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> And keep the OL happy ! :msp_w00t:



And if the OL happy you got a good shot at keeping happy. LOL


Sent on the fly.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Least I got one whacker running good. The one I put all the new stuff in,runs great !
> 
> That other POS ? Bout got to tear it apart to do a vac test ! May just be the first thing I send out of here not right ! Runs fine today ? Yesterday , ran like chit ! Day before ran great ! :bang:
> 
> Anyone happen to know how to get the clutch drum off a FS45 ? ? ? ?



that reminded me of a question i got. i kinda sorta feel comfortable tuning a chainsaw but a weed wacker is another thing. without the 4-stroke to screaming threshold you get with a saw i'm not quite sure how to adjust the H screw. any tips would be welcome.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> I love my luck. My dad (a die hard stihl man) has offered to buy my 034. When he heard I was selling it, he offered me $250, just what I was going to ask for. Thats two stihls I have sold him now.... LOL
> 
> I am going to find a husky 61/262/266/268/272 and make that my main firewood saw. If I get the 61, I would put a 272 top end on it. Who knows, I might send it to mastermind some time.



geof,,,you only SELL steals to people you DONT like !!!!
now when sumthing happens,,and it will,WHO's fault will it be !!???
and when you cut wood with him and shame that squeel,,how is he going to feel then ???

btw,,,dont have any of the GOOD kind you lookin fer


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> There is a good running husky 2100cd that has been on craigs list cor months... The guy wants $450 for it. Any thoughts on that price?
> If you guys dont think its crazy, and its still there when I get back, I might make an offer.



Crazy..

used,beat up,missused,beat on,unwanted,needs work,,naw..
you can bet it will need some plastic..
maybe a piston and rings,,etc.....

$250 IF it runs and nothing major broken..

burnt up 395 and a BB top end get you 100cc and a new top end,port it a tad and even betterer..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Cause you get the big bucks ! :msp_thumbsup:



I know,,he gets to boss people around all day,,,ride around yelling at people,,go " inspect " here and there ,, 

sit in air conditioning when he wants,,heat when it's cold out,,big FAT paycheck and he WHINES !! ????


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> that reminded me of a question i got. i kinda sorta feel comfortable tuning a chainsaw but a weed wacker is another thing. without the 4-stroke to screaming threshold you get with a saw i'm not quite sure how to adjust the H screw. any tips would be welcome.



Not much diff than a saw..
xcept there aint much slowin down in the cut.
tune it to scream them a tad to the rich for a little drop in rpm and you wont fry it.. 
i always send em out on the rich side,,people always run em wide open and a few less rpm aint no big deal..


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> geof,,,you only SELL steals to people you DONT like !!!!
> now when sumthing happens,,and it will,WHO's fault will it be !!???
> and when you cut wood with him and shame that squeel,,how is he going to feel then ???
> 
> btw,,,dont have any of the GOOD kind you lookin fer




Hey Bagwhan;

What kind of trees are we murdering when I get up there?


----------



## little possum

.375H&H, Rob. Wasnt nearly as bad as I expected. Very reasonable considering what it was designed for


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> You may want to see about purchasing a saw in the US and have it shipped directly to Randy/Mastermind. Should save you a bundle on shipping one way.
> 
> Heck you may want to call him.. he may have something kicking around his shop already to save shipping one way all together! A ported saw by Randy is an amazing thing; he really has a way with saws.



HHHhhmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,................

I like the stuff i read on Randy's work..
we started porting seriously about the same time,,even traded some info.
my porting on 2strokes started in 1984 so i had a jump..
Randy has went a LOT further than me on the saw side ..
you can see from his pix how nice a job he does,,while mine is more crude,, ( ask John  "..

after porting 2strokes around 500cc for years i began to find that sometimes a LOT of work above and beyond didnt yield "that" much more for the effort..
seemed like a good basic job would get %80 of a wild balls to the wall job..

so when you have a $400 saw how much do you want to pay somebody to make it work like it has ?? 10 more cc ??
A mild job done with a dremell and a muff mod and a good chain can be very satisfactory for an end user..
sorry but 2 seconds faster in a 18 in log aint to me worth a couple hundred dollars or more....................
that buys a LOT of gas and oil !!

Just something to consider when you have to pay for a saw,,then pay for work on it,then pay shipping ,etc..


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Bagwhan;
> 
> What kind of trees are we murdering when I get up there?



Got some nova scotia sized maples,,about 6 inch to kill !!


----------



## little possum




----------



## IEL

Well, I have a chance at a masterminded 372xp, direct from the monkey himself. 
I just need to scrape together another 100-150 bucks, and I can pull it off. I might have to find another saw to sell..... LOL
Anyone have thoughts on those... LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Gots to agree Ron. 

That much extra money for fun ain't gonna happen. 

They are tools. And a ported saw doesn't woo women. 

Which is the only reason for human speech. 

Spend money elsewhere.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Got some nova scotia sized maples,,about 6 inch to kill !!



I'll bring my geardrive!!!!


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Muh old man's boat , the big white one , sittin on the bottom after someone pulled the plug outa the bathtub .
> 
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Belliveau Cove | Yarmouth and Acadian Shores









See , I'm nice .
I put the plug back in and turned the water on .


----------



## little possum

372


----------



## dancan

And I used the 6" N.S. Maple plug .


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> Not much diff than a saw..
> xcept there aint much slowin down in the cut.
> tune it to scream them a tad to the rich for a little drop in rpm and you wont fry it..
> i always send em out on the rich side,,people always run em wide open and a few less rpm aint no big deal..



thanks ron, i knew one of you guys would know. always concerned about frying.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Well, I have a chance at a masterminded 372xp, direct from the monkey himself.
> I just need to scrape together another 100-150 bucks, and I can pull it off. I might have to find another saw to sell..... LOL
> Anyone have thoughts on those... LOL



I agree with Ron on his thoughts on ported saws. I won't disagree at all. Do I have two saws done by Randy? Yes I do. This last one was as much because I didn't have time to rebuild it and sending it out to have it rebuilt and ported all at once works for me right now. 

I don't make big money.. but instead of kicking a box of saw around for another 8 months was important to me. 

All of that said, I've run a few of Randy's saws and he knows a 372. If you will be running a 20" bar most of the time, honestly a port job on a 372 isn't all that necessary. Want to run a 24" - 28" on a regular basis, now you're talking. You won't be disappointed with a saw from Randy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> HHHhhmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,................
> 
> I like the stuff i read on Randy's work..
> we started porting seriously about the same time,,even traded some info.
> my porting on 2strokes started in 1984 so i had a jump..
> Randy has went a LOT further than me on the saw side ..
> you can see from his pix how nice a job he does,,while mine is more crude,, ( ask John  "..
> 
> after porting 2strokes around 500cc for years i began to find that sometimes a LOT of work above and beyond didnt yield "that" much more for the effort..
> seemed like a good basic job would get %80 of a wild balls to the wall job..
> 
> so when you have a $400 saw how much do you want to pay somebody to make it work like it has ?? 10 more cc ??
> A mild job done with a dremell and a muff mod and a good chain can be very satisfactory for an end user..
> sorry but 2 seconds faster in a 18 in log aint to me worth a couple hundred dollars or more....................
> that buys a LOT of gas and oil !!
> 
> Just something to consider when you have to pay for a saw,,then pay for work on it,then pay shipping ,etc..



Very well put Ron. I was simply noting that if he was going to demand one from Randy to remember other options as he could quickly add in 50% more cost to a saw shipping across borders.

I am anxious to try my hand at porting but free time isn't with me right now. The box of cylinders I send John the other day was to be my learning pile. I've realized I hardly have time to wipe my rear. For me personally I don't have time nor want to risk if an oopsie happens to one of my cylinders on a professional saw. 

Someday....


----------



## tbone75

Patched up muh plumb tree like Jerry said. Hope for the best ! Couldn't find bees wax , so I got a crapper ring ! LOL


----------



## IEL

I was reminded that I was shopping for a truck, and cant afford a saw right now....


DOOH!



In a few years I might be able to justify it, I dont think I really cut enough now.



Maybe I should learn porting?


Anyone have some junk cylinders?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Patched up muh plumb tree like Jerry said. Hope for the best ! Couldn't find bees wax , so I got a crapper ring ! LOL



Hit the outside with some fungicide and bug spray to let it heal without a fight.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hit the outside with some fungicide and bug spray to let it heal without a fight.



Didn't stink of that !

Thanks !!


----------



## tbone75

Wanting to trade off the 031 I got a while back. Put some fuel in it , fired right up ! Fairly nice shape , nothing broke or cracked. I just don't like them. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Wanting to trade off the 031 I got a while back. Put some fuel in it , fired right up ! Fairly nice shape , nothing broke or cracked. I just don't like them. LOL



Neither do i............

wait,,it's a stihl !! ....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I've had some things like that. Just don't like them, but they always run.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright... I'm done with computers for tonight. You slackers keep it down tonight!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## farrell

Back from bday dinner at my moms

She made campers stew and apple pie and chocolate chip pie................yum!

Then grandma brought me over another apple pie..........yay!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Back from bday dinner at my moms
> 
> She made campers stew and apple pie and chocolate chip pie................yum!
> 
> Then grandma brought me over another apple pie..........yay!



Yep , Punkin Adam ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright... I'm done with computers for tonight. You slackers keep it down tonight!:msp_thumbup:



Nite Flap Jack


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Back from bday dinner at my moms
> 
> She made campers stew and apple pie and chocolate chip pie................yum!
> 
> Then grandma brought me over another apple pie..........yay!



Sounds like a well " rounded " meal


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yep , Punkin Adam ! LOL



Yep bein a fat kid on my bday!


----------



## IEL

Any thoughts on using wildthings, crapsmans, pullons, and new homelites for porting practive?
My dad has offered to keep his eye out for the under 20 bucks ones.

Porting a whacker?
Thinking about starting with worthless chit that doesnt matter if I total it.... LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nite Flap Jack



Yep burger, bacon, tatoes, carrots, onions, and PIE!


----------



## IEL

Keeping an eye out for a used foredom flex shaft. Should work fairly well for porting.


----------



## roncoinc

yeh,,,Yawn,,,,,,,,,,,,,

couple three fajita's for supper,, 

Yawn...

i get to take my med's tonight 

may get some sleeeeeeeeeppppppp,,,,,,,,,...... 

maybe wear a depends so i dont have to get up to pee ??

durn !! turnin into a southerner !! LOL !!
or do they just use rubber sheets ??


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Keeping an eye out for a used foredom flex shaft. Should work fairly well for porting.



Yep , works great !


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Any thoughts on using wildthings, crapsmans, pullons, and new homelites for porting practive?
> My dad has offered to keep his eye out for the under 20 bucks ones.
> 
> Porting a whacker?
> Thinking about starting with worthless chit that doesnt matter if I total it.... LOL



Thats where most start and some are still porting stihls....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> yeh,,,Yawn,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> couple three fajita's for supper,,
> 
> Yawn...
> 
> i get to take my med's tonight
> 
> may get some sleeeeeeeeeppppppp,,,,,,,,,......
> 
> maybe wear a depends so i dont have to get up to pee ??
> 
> durn !! turnin into a southerner !! LOL !!
> or do they just use rubber sheets ??



Dinner ! Dang I haven't ate yet !


----------



## roncoinc

Time for the horizontal sammich,,,,,mattress,,,me,,,sheet and blanky ..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Been a long day. Got off at 8:30am (12hr shift) Went home, straight to sleep got up at 1:30 to go to the bank for my sister, then had a couple of errands to run. Then to the garage to work till 7:30.
Now im back at the other job, only have a 10hr shift tonight. Should be a good night.


----------



## tbone75

Pork roast,taters and carrots !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

roncoinc said:


> Time for the horizontal sammich,,,,,mattress,,,me,,,sheet and blanky ..



Hi Ron! 
Bye Ron!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Pork roast,taters and carrots !



Sounds better then what I had... Beer brats and 2% milk. 
Good eatin! haha :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> Any thoughts on using wildthings, crapsmans, pullons, and new homelites for porting practive?
> My dad has offered to keep his eye out for the under 20 bucks ones.
> 
> Porting a whacker?
> Thinking about starting with worthless chit that doesnt matter if I total it.... LOL



Good place to start

I started on my husky 268 and took my time

It had no sentimental value and i could always pick up another top end

But it turned our great!


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sounds better then what I had... Beer brats and 2% milk.
> Good eatin! haha :hmm3grin2orange:



Yuk !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Before and after Husqvarna. Goes up for sale tonight. Not perfect but a lot better I think. We'll see how it goes. 

View attachment 307170



Sent on the fly.


----------



## little possum

I ported a wildthing variant Geoff, no shame in my game. Not outta anything if it blows. But I like the little saw!
Mexican food for me tonight, now bedtime!


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Before and after Husqvarna. Goes up for sale tonight. Not perfect but a lot better I think. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> View attachment 307170
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Looks good !


----------



## tbone75

Nite LP


May get to bed a little early myself. That 6 half arsed hrs werent nuff !


----------



## tbone75

031 is gone !  And I get a Mity Vac 8500 + ! :msp_thumbsup:


Who needs a new Craftsman Vac , just like the Mity Vac regular , what ever model it is ?

Got a new one up fer trade ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> 031 is gone !  And I get a Mity Vac 8500 + ! :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Who needs a new Craftsman Vac , just like the Mity Vac regular , what ever model it is ?
> 
> Got a new one up fer trade ?



No me. Just got my Mity Vac 8500 and very happy with it so far. Limited use so far but worked like a champ and felt like a quality tool.


----------



## jimdad07

Checking in, got the road section of my barnyard fence built tonight. Two strand electric with cedar fence posts. Been a long time since I've blistered the callouses on my hands but dam if I didn't get a couple tonight running that post maul.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Looks good !



Thanks! Starts and runs good but is not a 346XPee. LOL.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Checking in, got the road section of my barnyard fence built tonight. Two strand electric with cedar fence posts. Been a long time since I've blistered the callouses on my hands but dam if I didn't get a couple tonight running that post maul.



Got gloves ? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Got gloves ? LOL



Yeah but my hands get too sweaty and it drives me nuts,

Who's this midget that keeps showing up lately? Think he knows what a saw is?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Yeah but my hands get too sweaty and it drives me nuts,
> 
> Who's this midget that keeps showing up lately? Think he knows what a saw is?



I am sure he forgot what a saw is. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Looks like the Pit Bull is catching up or did a face plant into the key board ? :hmm3grin2orange:

To much boating is getting to him ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Looks like the Pit Bull is catching up or did a face plant into the key board ? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> To much boating is getting to him ! LOL



I bet he has a pneumatic puter desk and chair set up that rocks and sways to make him think he's on the water.


----------



## tbone75

Slug is sliding fast !

Hope to sleep tonight !


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

jimdad07 said:


> Yeah but my hands get too sweaty and it drives me nuts,
> 
> Who's this midget that keeps showing up lately? Think he knows what a saw is?



A saw? Like a carpenters saw?? 
I still have a majority of my saws. Alot of my bigger ones. Contra, 750 homelite, 076, 1020 super homelite. 925 homelite. 797 mcculloch, 064. 
I may need to start adding saws again?? 
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## IEL

Serloin stak, twice baked potato, and a huge ice cream pie thing. Great dinner. In coma. Night guys.


----------



## Mastermind

Good evening fellers.......I just got out of the shop and had my shower. Bed ain't far away now.


----------



## dancan

Alright , bedtime is over ZZZzzzZZZlakerz !
'cept for those on the back shift of course .


----------



## RandyMac

New moon next week.


----------



## little possum

Full moon make the inmates crazy, Randy?


Blah, its Friday! Need to get home and finish tearing down the Kubota.


----------



## RandyMac

little possum said:


> Full moon make the inmates crazy, Randy?
> 
> 
> Blah, its Friday! Need to get home and finish tearing down the Kubota.



nah, most are ####house rats anyway.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Made it to another wonderful Friday. Let's see what today has in store for us. 

Worked on a little echo last night. Need to order half a dozen carb kits tonight.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers. I'm off to upset the students and parents again today and keep foreman from killing each other. Sounds a lot lime a babysitter doesn't it?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

Hey Jimmy , I got some coupons in the mail yesterday .
50% off on all paving jobs and free estimates , I've got a spare , you want me to send it to ya ???


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Hey Jimmy , I got some coupons in the mail yesterday .
> 50% off on all paving jobs and free estimates , I've got a spare , you want me to send it to ya ???



Nah I'm good. I am the senior estimator and project manager. I can give all the discount I want....for at least one job! I've never charged for an estimate either. Other tidbit I'd share is anyone pricing asphalt paving by the square foot is trying to rip you off. Price jobs by the square yard. Square foot is for people trying to get one over on you. I show that to people all the time. 




Jimmy


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Nah I'm good. I am the senior estimator and project manager. I can give all the discount I want....for at least one job! I've never charged for an estimate either. Other tidbit I'd share is anyone pricing asphalt paving by the square foot is trying to rip you off. Price jobs by the square yard. Square foot is for people trying to get one over on you. I show that to people all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



With all the companies I worked for ,you are only as good as your last job anyway....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> With all the companies I worked for ,you are only as good as your last job anyway....LOL




Pretty much how it works. 



Jimmy


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys...and Sparky.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Stubby. Found your work gloves yet?



Jimmy


----------



## AU_K2500

jimdad07 said:


> Morning guys...and Sparky.



Woh woh woh! No need for an attitude. Must be your proximity to our northern "friends". Don't drink the water (or ice) its TAINTED!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellers.


----------



## Cantdog

'Mornin' All.....rainy here this AM....guess I'll head down to the Marine Supply and spend a few hundred.....more.....to get me through the weekend..........


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Another tuner down.........now he's really No-Show......
> 
> 
> A beautiful day on the water......my pale self may have got a sunburn!!! Stopped in town and looked at that Saab 95.....real sweet...definitely something I will take for free!!
> 
> Camp was just the way I left it.......mice didn't even find away in!!!! It was very nice...not a soul to be seen.....lotsa sun.....
> 
> Stopped in town again on the way back......walked up and had a visit with my 85 yr old brother......and OK'd it with him that I stash the Saab at his place until we get down there later in the summer with a barge. Tried twice to catch up with the guy who has set me up with this little rig..but he was working....however just as I was typing this he called.....so it's a done deal......I'm now the proud owner!!!! Check out the last pic!!!!!......not a lot for a 1968...anything!!!!



That is a sweet looking car! I just showed Kelly and she is very jealous.


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks Lee.....it is pretty sweet...only 14,000 miles.....been on the island nearly all it's life....only 14.8 miles of road on the island......got the original 1968 plates with it....new Weber carb came in the mail yesterday for it.....someone had beat on the throttle plate with a hammer on the original Solex carb.....and @$70 for a carb kit ...was not worth the gamble....impossible to get a decent idle with that kind of damage......Weber is a bit larger bore as well.......and shiny!!!


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Lee.....it is pretty sweet...only 14,000 miles.....been on the island nearly all it's life....only 14.8 miles of road on the island......got the original 1968 plates with it....new Weber carb came in the mail yesterday for it.....someone had beat on the throttle plate with a hammer on the original Solex carb.....and @$70 for a carb kit ...was not worth the gamble....impossible to get a decent idle with that kind of damage......Weber is a bit larger bore as well.......and shiny!!!



That car has been around that island 1000 times, or 22 times/year! Haha! Pretty cushy job for that little car.  

I was kind of hoping it was a 2-stroke. After seeing what you did to that "61" I can only imagine what that Saab would do.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Talked to my dad last night. Starting looking for my truck this winter. Toyota 4runner here I come. Nothing beats that 22re I4.... Best darn engine ever made. Most reliable truck ever made..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

When I don't sleep much I can get up go much faster ! Got some sleep last night so I can't move fer chit. LOL
If I don't sleep I don't want to do nothing,I sleep I can't do nothing for a while ?
Can't see any win win there ? LOL

That be why I am the King Slug ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Getting anywhere on you boat motor swap Robin ?


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> That car has been around that island 1000 times, or 22 times/year! Haha! Pretty cushy job for that little car.
> 
> I was kind of hoping it was a 2-stroke. After seeing what you did to that "61" I can only imagine what that Saab would do.



Yeah beggars can't be choosers....those Monte Carlo versions with the triple carbed 3 cyl racing engines were very hot in the turns on dry roads but were the very best in winter time ice racing on the lakes.....nothing could catch them.....engine sits well ahead of the front drive axels... whole car is quite light......the 7 passenger, 95 station wagon weighs in at a tad under 2,000 lbs.......the sedan (96) around 1,800 lbs...the Sonnett a tad more than 1,200lbs......even Niko would approve of those power to weight ratios

The Vee 4s were a bit more manageable/drivable..........but.....the oil measuring cup integrated in gas cap was very cool on the 2 smokers.....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Getting anywhere on you boat motor swap Robin ?



Oh yeah.......long haul.....motor is the easy part......managed to get nearly all the bilge work finally completed yesterday....much more to go but most of the hard/difficult/planning way ahead, stuff is now done.....used nearly two gallons of resin....so far....got to get another this morning.....nearly a whole roll of 6" matt fiberglass too....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah.......long haul.....motor is the easy part......managed to get nearly all the bilge work finally completed yesterday....much more to go but most of the hard/difficult/planning way ahead, stuff is now done.....used nearly two gallons of resin....so far....got to get another this morning.....nearly a whole roll of 6" matt fiberglass too....



Sounds like your building a boat rather than rebuilding ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to take the OL out or dinner tonight, its out anniversary. 7 years for this one. LOL Made it 9 on the first one , 5 on the second one. LOL
The 3 live ins , one made it it 2 yrs. another 9 months the other 3 months. LOL

No wonder I am a beat up POS now ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like your building a boat rather than rebuilding ! LOL




Yes it does seem that way...sometimes....big changes....all for the better....I hope....


----------



## cheeves

IEL said:


> Morning guys.
> Talked to my dad last night. Starting looking for my truck this winter. Toyota 4runner here I come. Nothing beats that 22re I4.... Best darn engine ever made. Most reliable truck ever made..... LOL



I agree!! Had two of Em! This third Tacoma we have has the 2.7 4. Not bad so far. 198,000 mi!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Started with hopes today would be different than yesterday....I guess my employees enjoy making me scream. Pour concrete yesterday, today we run it over with a class 8 Mack tractor and Landoll. Yesterday we hit a bridge with a backhoe being too tall...

Stupid things make this job suck!


It is sunny out and mid 80s. Saw parts to finish the 372 won't be in until next week.....should be a great weekend to ride the Buell a bit. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Started with hopes today would be different than yesterday....I guess my employees enjoy making me scream. Pour concrete yesterday, today we run it over with a class 8 Mack tractor and Landoll. Yesterday we hit a bridge with a backhoe being too tall...
> 
> Stupid things make this job suck!
> 
> 
> It is sunny out and mid 80s. Saw parts to finish the 372 won't be in until next week.....should be a great weekend to ride the Buell a bit.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



You sure you don't want the 2 coupons I gots , they quote you half , you collect all , their headaches , you smile LOL


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Got to take the OL out or dinner tonight, its out anniversary. 7 years for this one. LOL Made it 9 on the first one , 5 on the second one. LOL
> The 3 live ins , one made it it 2 yrs. another 9 months the other 3 months. LOL
> 
> No wonder I am a beat up POS now ! LOL



Happy Anniversary T!!! And many more!!! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> You sure you don't want the 2 coupons I gots , they quote you half , you collect all , their headaches , you smile LOL



Did they send an application?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Got to take the OL out or dinner tonight, its out anniversary. 7 years for this one. LOL Made it 9 on the first one , 5 on the second one. LOL
> The 3 live ins , one made it it 2 yrs. another 9 months the other 3 months. LOL
> 
> No wonder I am a beat up POS now ! LOL



Congrats John!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## IEL

Pissing rain here. And I left my hunting camo home.... Only damn waterproof jacket I have.... LOL


----------



## tbone75

Tore apart a crappy 044 I had laying here a while,full of whit chit ! Had a hard time getting the crank to move so I could use my case splitter. I can see where one Like Jerry made would be real handy ! WD-40 , hammer and punch made it move ! LOL Now I can blast the inside to clean it up. Crank went in the trash. LOL
Boxed up the 031 , headed to the PO now. Glad to see it go ! LOL Its just ugly ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Tore apart a crappy 044 I had laying here a while,full of whit chit ! Had a hard time getting the crank to move so I could use my case splitter. I can see where one Like Jerry made would be real handy ! WD-40 , hammer and punch made it move ! LOL Now I can blast the inside to clean it up. Crank went in the trash. LOL
> Boxed up the 031 , headed to the PO now. Glad to see it go ! LOL Its just ugly ! LOL


Sounds like the 3120 I had....dang shame is what it was!


Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay, mower is sold and gone cash. Didn't get what I wanted but still have 2 bills in cash and an upgraded mower. Not too shabby. 

Chainsaw is being looked at tonight and should be able to get asking price for it. Tidy profit of about $80 should be. Get to give a chainsaw refresher to a lady user as well. Should be fun. Hopefully this will help me snag the trailer I wanted to pick up this weekend. Really want to go get the 346Xpee but all in good time. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

My cool little 36 was built 

1992 31st week. 

Looks good for an old saw 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Went to the PO , then hit a few yard sales. NUTTIN ! :msp_sad:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Went to the PO , then hit a few yard sales. NUTTIN ! :msp_sad:



Not a good way to start the weekend John!


Wait...you are on permanent weekend. 




Jimmy


----------



## dancan

Hey John , you can get these 2 since you saved some yardsailin monies .


----------



## tbone75

OL just went out of here like a shot ! Her kids GF is having the baby.

She missed her dinner ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Tore into the 200T to see how bad it is. Jug may be saved ? Didn't find what killed it ? Don't look like its been used much ?
Got a used P&C on the way for it. Just need to order seals and new rings.

Had to take a break from them dang whackers ! LOL


----------



## dancan

More dinner for you .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Tore into the 200T .......
> Had to take a break from them dang whackers ! LOL



Shack whacky or shack whacker ????


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Shack whacky or shack whacker ????



Dan whacker ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> More dinner for you .



I was taking her out to dinner ! LOL


----------



## dancan

I fergot , it's the Anyversery .


----------



## BigDaddyR

:too_sad:


tbone75 said:


> Went to the PO , then hit a few yard sales. NUTTIN ! :msp_sad:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Dan whacker ? :msp_w00t:



Tally what?


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I was taking her out to dinner ! LOL



Happy Anniversary, sorry you gonna eat alone but that's a heck of a gift. Let you work on chainsaws on your anniversary:msp_biggrin: My kinda OL.


----------



## farrell

Evening all!

Been a busy day

Went and got pallets to burn tomorrow night

Went with my brother to get my nephew his new shotgun for his bday

Then my bro took me to lunch for my bday........ribeye(rare) baked sweet tatoe and shrimp

Now I'm workin on my buddies paintball gun tryin to attach a dragunov stock to it

Hey john happy anniversary to you and mrs slug


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> OL just went out of here like a shot ! Her kids GF is having the baby.
> 
> She missed her dinner ! LOL



What YOU fixin' ????


Hey John!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Ron got mail. 



Sent on the fly.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Ron got mail.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



No mail yet ?

Adam,,need your coon cocktail recipie .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> What YOU fixin' ????
> 
> 
> Hey John!!!



Bologna & swiss ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No mail yet ?
> 
> Adam,,need your coon cocktail recipie .



He was pose to email us that ???

SLACKER Punkin Adam !


----------



## dancan

More John saws .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> More John saws .



Got a nice 455 for ya Dan ! Don't buy that one ! :msp_w00t:

Poolin is sold , but I can get ya one of them too ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## little possum

Eh yardwork is done, pushin Bota back again haha. F 1-fiddyis loaded down with some firewood, and a case stuffed in the shop fridge. (Gotta get mickey mouse out of the K10!:taped You fellas have a good weekend.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Tally what?



New Dan name !

Tally Whackin Dan !

TWD ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Got on North Woods to get seals and rings for the 200 , ended up spending 80.00 ! Seals and rings were 18.00 . Guess I seen a few other things I needed ? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I love people who wait three or four days until you get to Friday afternoon to call in broken equipment, looking like I'll be here for the long haul tonight.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I love people who wait three or four days until you get to Friday afternoon to call in broken equipment, looking like I'll be here for the long haul tonight.



Big money again tonight !

But it does suck !

Hope you get done quick !


----------



## tbone75

Brb


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Brb



opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I love people who wait three or four days until you get to Friday afternoon to call in broken equipment, looking like I'll be here for the long haul tonight.



Or it's 2 am and as you are about to clock out;

"Rob, we got a problem in assembly......"

What the hel. 

Food & Shelter.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Saw gone to good home.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> No mail yet ?
> 
> Adam,,need your coon cocktail recipie .



What are you and John talkin about?


----------



## roncoinc

Rick,,went to mailbox and got package.

hi jet 4 turns out ??

list symptoms again please,i will take note.


----------



## tbone75

My new USC , noisy sucker !


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> What are you and John talkin about?



didnt yuo say you new a recipie for soup for raccoons that would make them expire ??


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> What are you and John talkin about?



Coon killer


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> What are you and John talkin about?



Sometimes I wonder......


----------



## tbone75

OL just called , only half way there. Gonna be a long night for them ! Glad I didn't go !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sometimes I wonder......



Wonder where you are ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> didnt yuo say you new a recipie for soup for raccoons that would make them expire ??



We talkin rat trap mines

Or firearms

Or rat poison mixed in with wet cat food

Or?

Be specific man!


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> My new USC , noisy sucker !



Stihl wish it was bigger ! But that take big bucks !

Got the 200 jug in it now to see what it does ?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> We talkin rat trap mines
> 
> Or firearms
> 
> Or rat poison mixed in with wet cat food
> 
> Or?
> 
> Be specific man!



Sumpin bout pepsi mixed with sumpin ?


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,WHo hasnt done THIS before ?????

i know i have ....


----------



## Stihl 041S

The thread passed 

1,000,000 views.

Nice work John & Company!!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sumpin bout pepsi mixed with sumpin ?



Don't think that was me?

Feed sea gulls alka seltzer or tylenol

Looked it up its called golden malrin buy it at TSC mix with cola


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,WHo hasnt done THIS before ?????
> 
> i know i have ....



Oops ! LOL

Haven't did that , YET ! It will happen ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Don't think that was me?
> 
> Feed sea gulls alka seltzer or tylenol
> 
> Looked it up its called golden malrin buy it at TSC mix with cola



My cousin did that in Fla. The alka seltzer ! What a gross mess !! 

Got POed trying to sit on the beach and eat. Took a whole bottle for them one Sun. Break it up , toss it in the air !

Guts & feathers every where !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The thread passed
> 
> 1,000,000 views.
> 
> Nice work John & Company!!!!



I get most of the blame ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Don't think that was me?
> 
> Feed sea gulls alka seltzer or tylenol
> 
> Looked it up its called golden malrin buy it at TSC mix with cola



Trouble is muh cats would eat it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,WHo hasnt done THIS before ?????
> 
> i know i have ....



Gasket on the wrong side?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gasket on the wrong side?



Yep


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> Don't think that was me?
> 
> Feed sea gulls alka seltzer or tylenol
> 
> Looked it up its called golden malrin buy it at TSC mix with cola



Deadly to everything from what I read


----------



## tbone75

That 028 had that problem I sent up there, the other side I think ?

Found out who did that, the Stihl shop I don't like ! LOL He took it to them , never ran right he said. LOL They did the carb. LOL

Just talked to the old owner a while back,forgot to tell ya !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep



Havn`t personally done that one ,yet!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Deadly to everything from what I read



I would like to feed some deer ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That 028 had that problem I sent up there, the other side I think ?
> 
> Found out who did that, the Stihl shop I don't like ! LOL He took it to them , never ran right he said. LOL They did the carb. LOL
> 
> Just talked to the old owner a while back,forgot to tell ya !



I have never tried to start it....LOL
Bought enough NOS parts to build 2+ more


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Havn`t personally done that one ,yet!



I have almost did it a couple times ! LOL Caught muh self !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have never tried to start it....LOL
> Bought enough NOS parts to build 2+ more



I have another one here,maybe nuff parts for one more ? LOL

Just not that nice. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Don't think that was me?
> 
> Feed sea gulls alka seltzer or tylenol
> 
> Looked it up its called golden malrin buy it at TSC mix with cola



How To KILL A Raccoon That's Raiding Your Garden - page 1 - Conservative Politics


----------



## roncoinc

John,,your cats drink dew if you set it out for them ??

if they dont,no problem with the soup


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How To KILL A Raccoon That's Raiding Your Garden - page 1 - Conservative Politics



Sounds like some great stuff ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,your cats drink dew if you set it out for them ??
> 
> if they dont,no problem with the soup



Great idea ! Give it a try !


----------



## tbone75

Got a dang mole eating my cabbage ! It got into one in one patch,so I picked it. Now the SOB is into the other patch !
Dang cats are fired !


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> John,,your cats drink dew if you set it out for them ??
> 
> if they dont,no problem with the soup



Don't you guys drink the soup either you die!

Don't wanna go to no funerals!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got a dang mole eating my cabbage ! It got into one in one patch,so I picked it. Now the SOB is into the other patch !
> Dang cats are fired !



" Cats and dogs don't like it, and neither do chickens actually, but birds can attempt to pick the dead flies out of it, which kills them pretty dead. It doesn't happen often -- here I've lost one robin in two seasons -- but why take the chance? "

gets little critters to i think ??


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Don't you guys drink the soup either you die!
> 
> Don't wanna go to no funerals!



Better not use Dew in it ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> " Cats and dogs don't like it, and neither do chickens actually, but birds can attempt to pick the dead flies out of it, which kills them pretty dead. It doesn't happen often -- here I've lost one robin in two seasons -- but why take the chance? "
> 
> gets little critters to i think ??



I grow cabbage every year , never had a problem before ? Didn't know a mole would eat it ?
Has a whole right under a leaf I found !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I get most of the blame ? :msp_rolleyes:



That's my story.....and I'm stickin' to it!!!

Hey John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have another one here,maybe nuff parts for one more ? LOL
> 
> Just not that nice. LOL



That one was nice enough to clean up and put in its own Stihl case. I had just sold a 028 Super I bought from a retired school teacher, it had less than one tank run through it and looked absolutely new. I got $450. for it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> " Cats and dogs don't like it, and neither do chickens actually, but birds can attempt to pick the dead flies out of it, which kills them pretty dead. It doesn't happen often -- here I've lost one robin in two seasons -- but why take the chance? "
> 
> gets little critters to i think ??




Robins ruin more gardens!!!!

Peck at one strawberry after another.

Ruin them all!!!!

Commercial folks HATE them. 

Kat Fud.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That's my story.....and I'm stickin' to it!!!
> 
> Hey John.



Muh 2 fingers should be wore down to nubs by now ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Robins ruin more gardens!!!!
> 
> Peck at one strawberry after another.
> 
> Ruin them all!!!!
> 
> Commercial folks HATE them.
> 
> Kat Fud.



Easy targets ! LOL Haven't caught them in my berries , YET !

If I do , well . :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That one was nice enough to clean up and put in its own Stihl case. I had just sold a 028 Super I bought from a retired school teacher, it had less than one tank run through it and looked absolutely new. I got $450. for it.



I don't like them that well ! LOL 

Guess you know that. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like some great stuff ! LOL



I been reading the whole thread 
seems they only make it a few feet after eating it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I been reading the whole thread
> seems they only make it a few feet after eating it



Be a little better if they made it back to the woods , wouldn't have to pick them up. LOL

Seen one stihl had its tail in the bowl ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dang 372 is fighting me! I will win but its testing my patience. If you ever get a saw that was run over...rob parts but don't try to rebuild it! My real issue is in the chain brake area...not sure if the metal lever is slightly warped or not but I ruined a brandy new black plastic brake assembly cover. Another one on the way now....

Finish the muffler mod tomorrow then wait for parts....

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dang 372 is fighting me! I will win but its testing my patience. If you ever get a saw that was run over...rob parts but don't try to rebuild it! My real issue is in the chain brake area...not sure if the metal lever is slightly warped or not but I ruined a brandy new black plastic brake assembly cover. Another one on the way now....
> 
> Finish the muffler mod tomorrow then wait for parts....
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



I bought 2 new brake handles for them , had to grind a little off the metal brake lever. No way would it go on there !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I think the metal part is bent though pushing out on that black cover as it moves. Everything must be square or the spring pressure will cause it to want to walk. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

OL called , things are moving along now. They broke her water.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I bought 2 new brake handles for them , had to grind a little off the metal brake lever. No way would it go on there !



Did you have to narrow front and rear (narrow sides) or the right and left (wider sides) or all sides to make it work?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I think the metal part is bent though pushing out on that black cover as it moves. Everything must be square or the spring pressure will cause it to want to walk.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



I goofed ! Don't have the outter dog for it. Its for a 394. I can order ya one to trade ya !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Did you have to narrow front and rear (narrow sides) or the right and left (wider sides) or all sides to make it work?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Just the angled part that slides up in there. Thickness was ok .

It would go close , but not nuff to get the screw in.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohh yeah..I've got one of those new plastic handle parts from China too.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I goofed ! Don't have the outter dog for it. Its for a 394. I can order ya one to trade ya !



No worries....I've got a set of wrap style spikes...they just eat up a bunch of bar length with a 20" on it. I an get an outer too....just of someone had one kicking around....

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nite Jerry.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> No worries....I've got a set of wrap style spikes...they just eat up a bunch of bar length with a 20" on it. I an get an outer too....just of someone had one kicking around....
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Why I had Sparky make me a small set for a Stihl. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Time crew.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Time crew.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Nite Flap Jack


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Rick,,went to mailbox and got package.
> 
> hi jet 4 turns out ??
> 
> list symptoms again please,i will take note.



Okay good, was worried my yslexia kicked in:msp_wink:

High jet was 4-5 out because I watched a vid and that's how many turns out they guy counted in on his similar carb with the limiters on it. I didn't count mine when I took the needles out to dremel down the limiter cams. Two turns out it wouldn't go to high throttle at all. Just bog and die. When I moved the hi jet out to 4-5 turns it would go to hi throttle.

Saw starts well and idles fine. Will make 2 cuts or run at full throttle for a few seconds then bogs down. 

If you don't release the throttle the saw will die. If you let it die then it will take about 20 pumps of the primer bulb to 
get it to restart and then it races for a few seconds running lean until it can suck in enough fuel. 

When I first got it, it wouldn't start at all. Put new fuel filter in, new spark plug and cleaned the saw and got it to start and run good but would do the same thing. After two cuts on about an 8" red oak limb it would bog on attempting to cut the 3rd. If I let it run for a minute or so then it would cut another two cuts and then bog. :bang:

I put a kit in it and still the same results. Cleaned it with carb cleaner also. New fuel line and tank vent seemed to be working until I broke the duckbill valve for it. Pressurized the fuel tank to 10 PSI through the fuel line with tank empty and sounded like a tea kettle whistling through the primer bulb but would bleed down pressure.


----------



## tbone75

I am a Step Grandpa again ! LOL Bout 10pm 5-4 19.5" long boy.


----------



## jimdad07

Home sweet home!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,WHo hasnt done THIS before ?????
> 
> i know i have ....



Umm Umm. The IPL was hard to read on this one Grrr. My first one. LOL. Odd thing is it had the same symptoms as before I put the kit in for the most part. 

See anything else?


----------



## IEL

Don't worry rick, I once put the Welch plug in a tillitson HL upside down.... LOL
Imagine an ounce of gas pouring out of the muffler with each pull. Somehow that big homelite still ran with that.... LOL!


----------



## IEL

I had lunch at an irish pub today. Best damn fish and chips I have ever had. I sure wish I was 19.....
25 beers on tap, over 20 different whiskys, 5 ciders, and 7 different coffee drinks.
Also a cuban cigar shop next door.
I know where I'm vacationing when I'm 19..... LOL
Whistler blackcomb is really a great place. All the chit from the 2010 Olympics is still here.


----------



## IEL

Night slackers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Big time slacking going on here today.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Big time slacking going on here today.



Morning Jerry!!

Night Jerry!!


----------



## dancan

Dead calm out there this morning , I see it pretty dead calm in here .


Day/Night Rob !


----------



## dancan

I wonder how things are turning out at the "PitBull's Drydock Earthworks, Cabinet Shop, Carpenters For Hire, Boatworks, Classic Car AutoRestoration, Motocycle Restoration & Canadian Green Can Recycling LLC" place ???


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Congrats John!

Paintball with my buddies in a bit

Picnic this afternoon


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I am a Step Grandpa again ! LOL Bout 10pm 5-4 19.5" long boy.



Congrats John!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I guess it is time to fess up....this has been tagging along in my truck all week and I have tried hard not to feed it or give it attention but I think it is here to stay. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> I guess it is time to fess up....this has been tagging along in my truck all week and I have tried hard not to feed it or give it attention but I think it is here to stay.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



" not to be stored in an enclosed area "


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I wonder how things are turning out at the "PitBull's Drydock Earthworks, Cabinet Shop, Carpenters For Hire, Boatworks, Classic Car AutoRestoration, Motocycle Restoration & Canadian Green Can Recycling LLC" place ???




Busy, busy,and more busy......and now the regular/driver Saab is feeling left out and started throwing a couple trouble codes....(sigh)

Old Island Saab has a brand new Weber sitting on the bench.....darndest thing it's the same carb used on the old Series Landrover conversions....had to fab a throttle lever as the throttle plate rotates the opposite direction from the Solex, so went upstairs to a fish tote full of Landrover parts...rummaged for a bit and came up with an old Zenith (stock Rover) and a Weber identical to the new one...'cept dirty.....wished I had known/remembered that!!....price of a carb kit is WAY cheeper than a new Weber.....but was able to come up with a lever to modify....now gotta get down to my personal Rover junk yard (5) and grab a short ball/socket throttle linkage to modify for the Saab...the old Judge apparently lost the original.......so he used a pair of curtain rod holders for a linkage....silly judge....

Kazawaki is about ready.....dropped/lost a tiny, tiny carb part....saw where it went but after two hrs the pitbull gave it up......went to the dealer and ordered a new one. Put the carbs back together and back on it last night before supper....I'll get the rest of it back together this morning.....did I ever mention how much I dislike Jap bikes?????

The boat.........is coming along well....slowly.....much more to do....floor is done...locating trim pump and expansion tank in new place......very small space with lots of stuff crammed in that all needs to be able to be serviced/not in the way of something else etc....inventing the wheel was easier I'm sure......and probably didn't take as long......

I have the distinct feeling that the green can recycling will have a spike this evening......be 'Merican tall green cans though....my "Nadian buddy hasn't been East in a couple weeks........there was something wrong with that last batch of Keith's IPA..........'Vaporated quickly as soon as the cap was pryed off......every one.......until it was all gone.....:msp_mellow::msp_sad:

That's the rundown from Pitbull Planet.....more to follow.....


----------



## dancan

The bikeshop guys next to me explained their dislike of working on Jap bike as well .


----------



## tbone75

Woke up to poring down rain. Won't be doing anything outside today. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> I guess it is time to fess up....this has been tagging along in my truck all week and I have tried hard not to feed it or give it attention but I think it is here to stay.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Looks a lot newer than mine.....bet its lighter too!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Guess its back to whackers today. Dang it ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning gents. A full day of ot for me today at a paper mill with nobody but me and my working buddy. Found a huge scrap barrel of the square aluminum rails (some call it Bosch tubing) that make the best Alaskan mulls ever. The bin is also full of hardware and such to put it all together. There will be a new Alaskan mill in my future today. This one will be an adjustable up to 3' cut.


----------



## dancan

Luv them scrap bin finds !


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !


----------



## dancan

Am not !
I just mowed muh front lawn while I still can .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Am not !
> I just mowed muh front lawn while I still can .



No mowing here today ! Stihl raining ! Needs mowed bad !

Wanna help ? LOL


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

Does anyone have a wrap handle that would fit a pioneer farmsaw? The one thing needed to make it my perfect firewood saw. I am ordering a few loops of Oregon square chisel chain for it. Never tried that stuff? Should cut fast?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> No mowing here today ! Stihl raining ! Needs mowed bad !
> 
> Wanna help ? LOL



Sure , let me Roundup some liquid mower before I go , you might end up with a few brown patches though .


----------



## Mastermind

Morning fellers.......yep, I'm slackin. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> No mowing here today ! Stihl raining ! Needs mowed bad !
> 
> Wanna help ? LOL



Don't be a sissy, I cut for a bit yesterday in the rain.


----------



## Scooterbum

Mastermind said:


> Morning fellers.......yep, I'm slackin. :msp_unsure:



Mornin' old man.
Going nuts around here this AM.


----------



## Mastermind

Scooterbum said:


> Mornin' old man.
> Going nuts around here this AM.



Same here......I ported a new 85cc top end and put it on my 6401......now the damn thing won't even start. On the shelf it goes for a few years probably. :msp_sad:


----------



## IEL

Mastermind said:


> Same here......I ported a new 85cc top end and put it on my 6401......now the damn thing won't even start. On the shelf it goes for a few years probably. :msp_sad:



Mail it to your neighbor. It will likely end up on Dans local craigslist.... LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Got the yard mowed before it rains. Now to piddle around the house and be a slacker for the day!!!!


----------



## IEL

I just saw a thread on that chainsaw dyno... I may have found my next project... LOL

Hey john, might be worth bringing your mm064 if your even in PA.. Might just break the dyno... LOL He said a stock 066 had the pump smoking.


----------



## jimdad07

View attachment 307318

Shazam!


----------



## IEL

Let's hope my luck keeps up. I am looking for two of my favourite Canadian saws. A p51 (or 50 or 52) and a P62 (or 60, 61, 65, 62hp, 655, 655bp)
I am thinking of setting up the p51 with a 28" sprocket nose, and 8 pin sprocket. Should be one hell of a noodling saw.
P62 with a 36" roller nose would be my dream bucking saw.
Add in the farmsaw for felling, and I would never need anything else.
Planning on Oregon square chisel all around. 
If I found a wrap handle for the farmsaw, it could fulfill my love of the p41 western.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Don't be a sissy, I cut for a bit yesterday in the rain.



Not a sissy ,a SLUG ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Same here......I ported a new 85cc top end and put it on my 6401......now the damn thing won't even start. On the shelf it goes for a few years probably. :msp_sad:



Put one of them top ends on mine,I opened it up a little ,had a bad time getting it to run ! Ended up being the flywheel ? Someone had tried to grind a slot for a key it looked like ? Guess I wasn't getting in time or something ? Dang does it run now ! :msp_thumbup:
Even put a new carb on it.
Was afraid I opened things up to much. LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Got the yard mowed before it rains. Now to piddle around the house and be a slacker for the day!!!!



Slacker ? You gots a pile of saws to fix ! Get off yer Grape Ape azz and get to work ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

My mom said "Shyte doesn't melt in the rain ." so get out there and mow ...... put fert down at the same time LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Let's hope my luck keeps up. I am looking for two of my favourite Canadian saws. A p51 (or 50 or 52) and a P62 (or 60, 61, 65, 62hp, 655, 655bp)
> I am thinking of setting up the p51 with a 28" sprocket nose, and 8 pin sprocket. Should be one hell of a noodling saw.
> P62 with a 36" roller nose would be my dream bucking saw.
> Add in the farmsaw for felling, and I would never need anything else.
> Planning on Oregon square chisel all around.
> If I found a wrap handle for the farmsaw, it could fulfill my love of the p41 western.



Sounds bassackerds to me ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> My mom said "Shyte doesn't melt in the rain ." so get out there and mow ...... put fert down at the same time LOL



I would melt , just like sugar ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

I did something today I haven't done in a long time !!




Got off muh flippy cap and fix a saw before noon ! :msp_ohmy:


Fixed up my new to me 026 ! Wrap handle & brake handle. Plus cleaned it up a bit. Just need a new AR,be ready to cut !

Now I will sell or trade my other one. LOL


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Sounds bassackerds to me ? LOL



I figured noodling rounds would take less power than the bucking? 
Parts all swap, if I decided otherwise... LOL
Either way, I'm sure they both have more than enough power for bucking And noodling soft wood.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I figured noodling rounds would take less power than the bucking?
> Parts all swap, if I decided otherwise... LOL
> Either way, I'm sure they both have more than enough power for bucking And noodling soft wood.



I never cut any soft wood , guess I don't know ?

Noodling seems to take more power to me ? But I really don't know chit ! LOL


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> I never cut any soft wood , guess I don't know ?
> 
> Noodling seems to take more power to me ? *But I really don't know chit !* LOL



I've been meaning to speak with you about that. 


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I've been meaning to speak with you about that.
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I am the first to admit it ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Know nuff to get muh self in trouble ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

If I hang around another 10 yrs I may learn sumpin ?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I figured noodling rounds would take less power than the bucking?
> Parts all swap, if I decided otherwise... LOL
> Either way, I'm sure they both have more than enough power for bucking And noodling soft wood.



I have a few Pioneers now, LOVE them suckers !


----------



## wyk

Mastermind said:


> Same here......I ported a new 85cc top end and put it on my 6401......now the damn thing won't even start. On the shelf it goes for a few years probably. :msp_sad:



Should keep fine since ya never added fuel to it


----------



## tbone75

May tear into this 353 today , got to see what all it needs ?

Anything but them dang weed whackers ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Back break is over second cotton candy seems to be working. 

Maybe I can get something else done today ?


----------



## IEL

Too tired to move today..... 
I feel like a slug.


----------



## Scooterbum

Off to my daughters wedding. Complete with monkey suit............


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Off to my daughters wedding. Complete with monkey suit............



Pix or it didn't happen ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Luv them scrap bin finds !



I love them too!!


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady just brought me a big box from Canadia ! :big_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I love them too!!



But yers has HUGE stuff in it ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Shyte in a box .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Shyte in a box .



Very nice shyte !!


----------



## IEL

I hope I can catch jerry today. I am looking for a few parts, and I think he is my best bet.


Wrap handle for pioneer farmsaw/p40 series, clutch cover for pioneer 620, and something I forgot...


----------



## tbone75

Fist thing out of the box.

Has a note with it,first AS member to visit me gets one.


----------



## tbone75

Second pic is all mine !


----------



## dancan

I guess you won't be sein' Ron fer a while .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I guess you won't be sein' Ron fer a while .



Nah , he has his own ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

This pic will give away who its from. LOL

This stuff is for the OL !

These things are NICE !!


----------



## tbone75

I will go unload the box and get more pix.

BRB


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Fist thing out of the box.
> 
> Has a note with it,first AS member to visit me gets one.



Like being lonely dont you ??


----------



## tbone75

OK , rest of the box. No idea where he came up with Husky stuff ! LOL

Closet Husky lover Dan ! LOL


Guess I can't call Dan meen any more ! Hes to darn NICE ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Have to find some one new to pick on ? LOL

2 jugs,new piston,new top cover for a 266, I think ? 246 I will need a couple parts for. Never had one of them before ! 


It was a big box !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Like being lonely dont you ??



If you visit I won't make you take it. LOL You already got one ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The sun came back out !! :msp_thumbup:

Stihl aint mowing today !

Tomorrow , maybe ?


----------



## tbone75

My 026 all fixed up.


Back to work !


----------



## little possum

Just recently crawled outta bed. Yikes. Wasting a nice hot day. otstir:


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Just recently crawled outta bed. Yikes. Wasting a nice hot day. otstir:



Gowin for the crown or did you over do it last night and just need the throne ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> This pic will give away who its from. LOL
> 
> This stuff is for the OL !
> 
> These things are NICE !!



Now those are NICE!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Now those are NICE!!!!!



Dan does very nice work !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> " not to be stored in an enclosed area "




Don't worry...it will live right where you see it. I am going to test out the durability of the saw to determine if it is design or user that always gives us trouble with them. 



Jimmy


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Don't worry...it will live right where you see it. I am going to test out the durability of the saw to determine if it is design or user that always gives us trouble with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy




I'm dragging the eyebolts with me when I head down. 
Heavy dam things!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Most of the mowing done. Called it quits. Long day and I'm tired...maybe take the wife somewhere for dinner. 



Jimmy


----------



## IEL

Done with the childern.... Visiting my mom for a week.

I cant wait to get back to my shop....


----------



## IEL

Arrrgh...
I keep seeing squirrels run along the fence, and I cant shoot them....
I hate squirrels more than any other animal.....
Shot 27 last summer.. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Off to my daughters wedding. Complete with monkey suit............



Have a good time man and congrats. Hope it goes well. Sure it will. Hit me up when you have a chance I've got a question for you.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> This pic will give away who its from. LOL
> 
> This stuff is for the OL !
> 
> These things are NICE !!



Aww. You've got wood!:msp_w00t:


----------



## IEL

Slackers!


----------



## IEL

Hasnt been this dead in a while...


----------



## IEL

Back to the top.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK , rest of the box. No idea where he came up with Husky stuff ! LOL
> 
> Closet Husky lover Dan ! LOL
> 
> 
> Guess I can't call Dan meen any more ! Hes to darn NICE ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Have to find some one new to pick on ? LOL
> 
> 2 jugs,new piston,new top cover for a 266, I think ? 246 I will need a couple parts for. Never had one of them before !
> 
> 
> It was a big box !



You DO realize he is on MEDICATION !! ????
he was probly left on his own without supervision for awhile and forgot to take his meds !! LOL !
when his caretaker finds out he will be in BIG trouble !!!

was nice of him to wash the concrete off anyway


----------



## roncoinc

Busy day..........

didnt get a chance to get into Rick's carb any more but i did go looking for parts for him..

In this pile of huskapoo parts NOTHING he can use !! 
his 36 is limited to 36 or 136 parts it seems,,closest i have is 137 .....


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Busy day..........
> 
> didnt get a chance to get into Rick's carb any more but i did go looking for parts for him..
> 
> In this pile of huskapoo parts NOTHING he can use !!
> his 36 is limited to 36 or 136 parts it seems,,closest i have is 137 .....





now looking on epay some say a 137 sproket WILL fit a 36 ??

throw it in the box anyway


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Busy day..........
> 
> didnt get a chance to get into Rick's carb any more but i did go looking for parts for him..
> 
> In this pile of huskapoo parts NOTHING he can use !!
> his 36 is limited to 36 or 136 parts it seems,,closest i have is 137 .....



:msp_sad: Thanks for looking. Tbone said he might have something for it. The spur sprocket is the main thing. The rewind pulley is only $4.xx from the LD. Sprocket gets a little expensive. It's a cool little saw. Can't wait to get it back together and put it to some use.


----------



## BigDaddyR

So I'm figuring some of you guys have bought trailers before. How did you get them home without a relevant tag? Just curious. I may be buying one tonight or tomorrow. One at the auction went for too much but might have found a deal on one. State is MD


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> now looking on epay some say a 137 sproket WILL fit a 36 ??
> 
> throw it in the box anyway



CHIT !! ,,,, now i see some Jred stuff fits the 36,,,,,2036 and 2040,,,back to the boxes of parts tomorrow


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Busy day..........
> 
> didnt get a chance to get into Rick's carb any more but i did go looking for parts for him..
> 
> In this pile of huskapoo parts NOTHING he can use !!
> his 36 is limited to 36 or 136 parts it seems,,closest i have is 137 .....



Put that box lot on the baize and I bet it ends up at John's .....


----------



## dancan

BigDaddyR said:


> So I'm figuring some of you guys have bought trailers before. How did you get them home without a relevant tag? Just curious. I may be buying one tonight or tomorrow. One at the auction went for too much but might have found a deal on one. State is MD



Hook up and go , don't stop fer nuttin LOL



Legal way up here would be a towing company .


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> So I'm figuring some of you guys have bought trailers before. How did you get them home without a relevant tag? Just curious. I may be buying one tonight or tomorrow. One at the auction went for too much but might have found a deal on one. State is MD



TAG ???

you meen like the number plate that goes on the back you get when you register it ?? LOL !!!!!!!!!!

never done that,,,just drive from home out there middle of day,,no cops hook up and pull it home !!

NEVER use a false plate !!

get stopped,fake being honest and say you just bought it and bringing it home as best you can and didnt know you needed a plate to tow it home..


----------



## IEL

Out here you can get temp tags for trailers. Just go to insurrance office, pay a few bucks, and they give you a sheet of paper to tape on the trailer that registers it for a week.
Under $20, and IMO worth it to avoid possible issues.


----------



## IEL

When I get back I will have to start finding parts for the chain saw dyno. Plans look easy enough. Just need the parts.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Out here you can get temp tags for trailers. Just go to insurrance office, pay a few bucks, and they give you a sheet of paper to tape on the trailer that registers it for a week.
> Under $20, and IMO worth it to avoid possible issues.



Here,,in MY state,,temp plates are $10,,go to motor vehicles with bill of sale and get a paper plate..
what insurance got to do with it ??

oh thats right,,i live in a non comunist state,,ins not required


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Here,,in MY state,,temp plates are $10,,go to motor vehicles with bill of sale and get a paper plate..
> what insurance got to do with it ??
> 
> oh thats right,,i live in a non comunist state,,ins not required



Here the province provides insurrance. You have to get it at the motor vehical office. So its the same place to get insurrance, registration, or your license.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> TAG ???
> 
> you meen like the number plate that goes on the back you get when you register it ?? LOL !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> never done that,,,just drive from home out there middle of day,,no cops hook up and pull it home !!
> 
> NEVER use a false plate !!
> 
> get stopped,fake being honest and say you just bought it and bringing it home as best you can and didnt know you needed a plate to tow it home..



I like it. I can play dumb. Gee ocifer. I boughted it and jes tryin to get er home. 

Plate. We use paper at home. Lol


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

View attachment 307388


Steak fajitas anyone?


Sent on the fly.


----------



## roncoinc

" Rocky Racoon walked into his room,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

only to find,,,,,,,,,,

GOLDEN MALRIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Here,,in MY state,,temp plates are $10,,go to motor vehicles with bill of sale and get a paper plate..
> what insurance got to do with it ??
> 
> oh thats right,,i live in a non comunist state,,ins not required



When I bought mine I drove it home. 

Took the title and got a plate.

Prolly not the rigt order. But it worked.


----------



## roncoinc

Yard sales wuz good today 

Garmin GPS.. $3,,THREE dollars !..

four years old.

I have just bought a new one so had all the garmin programs on my puter.

So,,plugged new one in and ?? it asked if i wanted to "register" it ??

WAIT !! ?? that meens it was never registered ??

every Garmin comes with one free map update and firmware update when you buy it..but you have to register it !

So,,I registered it and then it asked if i wanted to update it ??

well YEH !!..

updated firmware to new,,then updated to latest map database !! 

I got a brand new better than off the shelf Garmin GPS for THREE dollars !! LOL !!

whoever had it didnt know you can do that and bought a new one.

i checked the new roads in town from the last 6 months and they are on there . 

now i can run TWO in the car,,one close up and one for a wide area .


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> View attachment 307388
> 
> 
> Steak fajitas anyone?
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.





Had them yestady,,,,,AND last nite !!!

you use corn or flour wraps ??


----------



## tbone75

Little slow in here tonight ?

I been visiting with my youngest. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Tore the 353 all down,all it needs a little cleaning in the jug and buff the piston ! New ring and a wash job it will look just almost new !


----------



## tbone75

I am sure the 353 would stihl run the way it was,but better to fix it up now. Has that stupid plastic snap thing on the intake boot. I will fix that ! Sprocket even stihl looks new !


----------



## tbone75

Ron this new Garmin I got has lifetime updates free !

Only problem is you need fast stuff to update it ! I take it to me Brother and let him do it . LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Had them yestady,,,,,AND last nite !!!
> 
> you use corn or flour wraps ??



I had Tacos fer supper ! Love them !!


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,no saws at yard sails ,,,but,,,,,,,,,,,,

got a tractor !!

come with a 46 in mowing deck 

had some problems,,owner said something about maybe a safety switch was bad because sometimes it wouldnt start...

didnt matter anyway cause it wouldnt move when it started...he said tranny probly bad .. 

I figured $25 for a 22 hp twin cyl,OHC engine was worth it . 

OLD Phil and i looked at it and found starting prob was starter solenoid,,had one,replaced it,started fine ,,fresh gas and run up great !!.
didnt even have to TOUCH the carb !!

stihl didnt move in gear.. 

THEN,, we noticed this little lever,,," push up for nuetral,,push down for engage " ..
well,,,,guess what ??????? somebody had put it in nuetral !!!!!
pushed lever down AND !!!! 

went SCREAMING around the yard on it !!! LOL !!

about six cycles from the 60 gal air comp cleaned it up enuf to take the press washer to it..,

this thing was garaged all it's life and looks it...


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,no saws at yard sails ,,,but,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> got a tractor !!
> 
> come with a 46 in mowing deck
> 
> had some problems,,owner said something about maybe a safety switch was bad because sometimes it wouldnt start...
> 
> didnt matter anyway cause it wouldnt move when it started...he said tranny probly bad ..
> 
> I figured $25 for a 22 hp twin cyl,OHC engine was worth it .
> 
> OLD Phil and i looked at it and found starting prob was starter solenoid,,had one,replaced it,started fine ,,fresh gas and run up great !!.
> didnt even have to TOUCH the carb !!
> 
> stihl didnt move in gear..
> 
> THEN,, we noticed this little lever,,," push up for nuetral,,push down for engage " ..
> well,,,,guess what ??????? somebody had put it in nuetral !!!!!
> pushed lever down AND !!!!
> 
> went SCREAMING around the yard on it !!! LOL !!
> 
> about six cycles from the 60 gal air comp cleaned it up enuf to take the press washer to it..,
> 
> this thing was garaged all it's life and looks it...





EVEN come with a BEER holder !!! :O)


----------



## IEL

Hey ron, you suck!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> EVEN come with a BEER holder !!! :O)



You are one lucky SOG at yard sales !

Never seen nothing like you ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Ron , you don't even mow grass !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron this new Garmin I got has lifetime updates free !
> 
> Only problem is you need fast stuff to update it ! I take it to me Brother and let him do it . LOL



My new one is a " LM " .. lifetime updates..

But stihl,,,$3 for one that is new as today is aint bad 

look at the fine print !

they can stop updates for any model at anytime.

so,,,for what i paid for this one,,at $3 a year i would have to have my new one for 36 years to equal this new one


----------



## tbone75

Found the only difference in a 350 & 353 motor is the piston. Dished out in a 350 , flat in the 353.

And it has the same AF as the 350 , twist on . 346 has the wire clip on it. Very little different than a 346.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron , you don't even mow grass !



Yeh BUT,,it's got an electric PTO 

i can tow about anything i want to with it !!


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Hey ron, you suck!



Now Geof,,,why you say that ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My new one is a " LM " .. lifetime updates..
> 
> But stihl,,,$3 for one that is new as today is aint bad
> 
> look at the fine print !
> 
> they can stop updates for any model at anytime.
> 
> so,,,for what i paid for this one,,at $3 a year i would have to have my new one for 36 years to equal this new one



I can't see the fine print ! LOL

You stole that one for 3 bucks even if you couldn't update it !

You suck ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Found the only difference in a 350 & 353 motor is the piston. Dished out in a 350 , flat in the 353.
> 
> And it has the same AF as the 350 , twist on . 346 has the wire clip on it. Very little different than a 346.



Thot you kew abouit them pistons and what swaps for more power ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh BUT,,it's got an electric PTO
> 
> i can tow about anything i want to with it !!



Letric PTO is nice ! Only kind I have ! And Hydrostat too !

Pull your splitter anywhere you need it ! I do with mine !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thot you kew abouit them pistons and what swaps for more power ??



I put flat tops in the ones that need new stuff. First 353 I ever had to look at. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I can't see the fine print ! LOL
> 
> You stole that one for 3 bucks even if you couldn't update it !
> 
> You suck ! LOL



Didnt think the battery was good untill i charged it up,,%100,,good battery..

garmin only co i know that does that..

take your chances buyin one,,been registered your stuck with old maps


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Now Geof,,,why you say that ??



Its only an ancient arboristsite tradition I am forced to uphold.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Didnt think the battery was good untill i charged it up,,%100,,good battery..
> 
> garmin only co i know that does that..
> 
> take your chances buyin one,,been registered your stuck with old maps



That why I said your the luckiest SOG at yard sales I ever seen ! LOL

I stihl have my old gps , and stihl use it. Like it better than the new one ! And it was half the price !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Letric PTO is nice ! Only kind I have ! And Hydrostat too !
> 
> Pull your splitter anywhere you need it ! I do with mine !



All mine have hydro...

the JD with chains and weights !! LOL posi rear to..

i think this crapsman has posi rear also,,would think
so with a PTO ??

actually have an oLD murray with 6 speed tranny.

5 tractors now !! LOL !!

RUNNING !!


----------



## tbone75

The new Garmin I bought has Canadia in it too. Stihl going up there , sometime ?


----------



## roncoinc

Does the " GT " stand for " gran tourismo " ??


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Does the " GT " stand for " gran tourismo " ??



Maybe it stands for "Giant Turd"
(or garden tractor)


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> All mine have hydro...
> 
> the JD with chains and weights !! LOL posi rear to..
> 
> i think this crapsman has posi rear also,,would think
> so with a PTO ??
> 
> actually have an oLD murray with 6 speed tranny.
> 
> 5 tractors now !! LOL !!
> 
> RUNNING !!



Both mine have chains , could use weights too.
Only have 2 now , one runs. LOL

My new to me Polairs 500 4x4 will be here tomorrow ! And another 7 person hot tub , with most everything new in it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Maybe it stands for "Giant Turd"
> (or garden tractor)



That one isn't a turd ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The new Garmin I bought has Canadia in it too. Stihl going up there , sometime ?



The Tom Tom`s I have work anywhere in NA as far as roads go, used it in the high North also. Last year when I took the trucks up to Burning Man there was 3 new Tom`s bought for the trucks and the motorhome, we used them going and coming back. When the trucks and motorhome was returned I asked what to do with the Toms and was told to keep em...LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Does the " GT " stand for " gran tourismo " ??



No idea ? My White says GT on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No idea ? My White says GT on it.



Garden tractor?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The new Garmin I bought has Canadia in it too. Stihl going up there , sometime ?



I was going to get that too,,but,,,...

I found you can get an upgrade chip for it cheaper than the cost of getting it built in !!

just stick it in the side of the unit,update it and good to go 

if you get your own mem chip and download the maps even cheaper,,then you can clone two chips and have for two units !

or if you have a friend split the cost and real cheap....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Tom Tom`s I have work anywhere in NA as far as roads go, used it in the high North also. Last year when I took the trucks up to Burning Man there was 3 new Tom`s bought for the trucks and the motorhome, we used them going and coming back. When the trucks and motorhome was returned I asked what to do with the Toms and was told to keep em...LOL



Maybe you suck more than Ron ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I was going to get that too,,but,,,...
> 
> I found you can get an upgrade chip for it cheaper than the cost of getting it built in !!
> 
> just stick it in the side of the unit,update it and good to go
> 
> if you get your own mem chip and download the maps even cheaper,,then you can clone two chips and have for two units !
> 
> or if you have a friend split the cost and real cheap....



Don't see anywhere to put a card in mine ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Maybe you suck more than Ron ? LOL



Hope not! The Tom`s can be updated for free forever, just plug em into any PC that is hooked up to the net.


----------



## jimdad07

I just had to try out the mill tonight, couldn't use it till after dark. Worked nice, getting better at making them all the time!View attachment 307399


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope not! The Tom`s can be updated for free forever, just plug em into any PC that is hooked up to the net.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I just had to try out the mill tonight, couldn't use it till after dark. Worked nice, getting better at making them all the time!View attachment 307399



That is real good !

You got friends. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> That is real good !
> 
> You got friends. :msp_rolleyes:



I sure do. I owe Jimmy a mill when I can scrounge the right materials again. My wife's brother asked for the old one.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Tom Tom`s I have work anywhere in NA as far as roads go, used it in the high North also. Last year when I took the trucks up to Burning Man there was 3 new Tom`s bought for the trucks and the motorhome, we used them going and coming back. When the trucks and motorhome was returned I asked what to do with the Toms and was told to keep em...LOL



You can get ANY brand with all of NA,,,,,just have to pay for it..

tom toms are now considered the bottom feeders of the GPS world..

garmin as any blue water sailor will tell you is still at the top of the pile..

Most important is being able to get map updates with the new roads...

tom tom is stihl at the bottom of the pile there too.
they are no longer relevant after garmin and magellan...,,,,, sorry...

must be desperate to need a gps to follow the only road for hundreds of miles to get someplace !!

LOLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

at least you got them for what they are worth


----------



## IEL

Im slacking again.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> You can get ANY brand with all of NA,,,,,just have to pay for it..
> 
> tom toms are now considered the bottom feeders of the GPS world..
> 
> garmin as any blue water sailor will tell you is still at the top of the pile..
> 
> Most important is being able to get map updates with the new roads...
> 
> tom tom is stihl at the bottom of the pile there too.
> they are no longer relevant after garmin and magellan...,,,,, sorry...
> 
> must be desperate to need a gps to follow the only road for hundreds of miles to get someplace !!
> 
> LOLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> at least you got them for what they are worth



The king of telling it how it is! You never cease to entertain me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You can get ANY brand with all of NA,,,,,just have to pay for it..
> 
> tom toms are now considered the bottom feeders of the GPS world..
> 
> garmin as any blue water sailor will tell you is still at the top of the pile..
> 
> Most important is being able to get map updates with the new roads...
> 
> tom tom is stihl at the bottom of the pile there too.
> they are no longer relevant after garmin and magellan...,,,,, sorry...
> 
> must be desperate to need a gps to follow the only road for hundreds of miles to get someplace !!
> 
> LOLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> at least you got them for what they are worth



Thanks Ron,..its all I need to take me anyplace I want to drive to. I update it before I plan on using it. Don`t need a GPS for anything else.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope not! The Tom`s can be updated for free forever, just plug em into any PC that is hooked up to the net.



No,,,,not all tom toms come with free lifetime updates..

" Note: If your navigation device came with Free Lifetime Maps, during the lifetime of your device you can always download a newer version of your map. "

"
That's why TomTom has created Map Update Service. Map Update Service is the best way to get the most accurate and reliable maps available for your TomTom device. It gives you every single release of your map over a fixed time period, for a great price.

What's more, the newer your map is when you join the less it will cost you. "


COST !! ???

pay like any other GPS brand,,up front when new or later,,nothing free...


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Garden tractor?



You WOULD come up with THAT !!!!! 



there goes my racing career !!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Ron,..its all I need to take me anyplace I want to drive to. I update it before I plan on using it. Don`t need a GPS for anything else.



WTH !! ???

drive a few miles east,,water....

drive a few miles west,,water !!

drive a few miles north,,water !!

drive a few miles south,,water !!

the ONE road you DONT want is into NB,,then you MAY get lost


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> EVEN come with a BEER holder !!! :O)



You done well Ol Buddy!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> WTH !! ???
> 
> drive a few miles east,,water....
> 
> drive a few miles west,,water !!
> 
> drive a few miles north,,water !!
> 
> drive a few miles south,,water !!
> 
> the ONE road you DONT want is into NB,,then you MAY get lost



Never used it here at home...
It did take me safely all over the NWT and Alaska, down the Pacific coast as far South as San Diego and back to San Fran. Covered most of Cali and Nevada wit it also.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never used it here at home...
> It did take me safely all over the NWT and Alaska, down the Pacific coast as far South as San Diego and back to San Fran. Covered most of Cali and Nevada wit it also.



Long as mine gets me home , don't where it takes me. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

I like like the GPS on my iPhone, seems to work pretty well. I remember a time when we had to find places the hard way, with a map and half arsed directions at gas stations. Don't miss that much.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry.


----------



## IEL

Night jerry.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> The king of telling it how it is! You never cease to entertain me.



Yeh Jim,,kinda do get on the crude side of things sometimes 

Just being into the electronics side of things for so many years,,knowing how the durn things work and all the BS the developers do to keep the consumers all BS'ed and confused and all the model changes and crap just gets to me !!

the purposfull hardware degrading on some models to make them a little slower so the consumer will wan to upgrade to a newer one !
flip a couple zero's to one's and WOW !! upgrade !!

they are ALL guilty,,not just tomtom,,but they are the worst,,but ALL of them have stuff locked or slowed by design..

like this 4 year old in i just got.

buyer do it it after they get it,,thats it,,end of life !1

4 yrs later they didnt bother to close the hole,,figuring nobody would already have up to date software that had the hole open they forgot about and was able to take advantage !!

if i dont update the software on my puter i can probly keep that $3 gps updated current forever !


----------



## IEL

Time for me. Night guys.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I like like the GPS on my iPhone, seems to work pretty well. I remember a time when we had to find places the hard way, with a map and half arsed directions at gas stations. Don't miss that much.



I know people with I phones use a gps...NOT on the phone !!

SO much nicer to use 

course 5 in screen nice to !!

wanted one with 7 in screen but to pricy


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I know people with I phones use a gps...NOT on the phone !!
> 
> SO much nicer to use
> 
> course 5 in screen nice to !!
> 
> wanted one with 7 in screen but to pricy



If you weren't blunt it just wouldn't be same, sometimes a dose of honesty is needed. As for the phone GPS, you are right about the screen, but you ought to see it on the ipads (I have one for work) the screen is huge on them and it makes it nice.


----------



## little possum

dancan said:


> Gowin for the crown or did you over do it last night and just need the throne ?


 Rough night Uncle Dano. Up at 430 friday mornin and hit the bed about 2 something this mornin? Up at 6 and said no way. Got up at 730 to hook up gooseneck for pop then back to bed. Gotta have a bad night everynow and then to keep ya mellow haha

Bed time.


----------



## little possum

Ron, and since in trying to fix the screen on a Sony Coolpix camera that got sat on and blacked out the screen? or just toss it

It is amazing to me to read what all you guys are capable of doing. Quite a mixed bag here. Had about 6 people asking me to fix stuff (mechanically) for them last night. Told em I was retired for the weekend. Got a guy wantin to trade a nice 4wheeler for my boat, but I am trying to fix the motor to sell boat to fund another. Feel like I would probably keep the atv.. ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Had them yestady,,,,,AND last nite !!!
> 
> you use corn or flour wraps ??



The low carb ones with whole wheat. Net 6 grams of carbs. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> The low carb ones with whole wheat. Net 6 grams of carbs.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Yuk !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yuk !



Ditto. 

Like lite beer. Why??

Hey John !!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> All mine have hydro...
> 
> the JD with chains and weights !! LOL posi rear to..
> 
> i think this crapsman has posi rear also,,would think
> so with a PTO ??
> 
> actually have an oLD murray with 6 speed tranny.
> 
> 5 tractors now !! LOL !!
> 
> RUNNING !!



I need one to pull the splitter around. Don't think the 18.5 Intec would do it nice get!


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> No idea ? My White says GT on it.



Grass Terror


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Like lite beer. Why??
> 
> Hey John !!!!



Hey Uncle Rob !

I use to drink bub lite till I tried a Killians ! Good stuff ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slug is slidin !

You guys have a good one !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Uncle Rob !
> 
> I use to drink bub lite till I tried a Killians ! Good stuff ! LOL



Ite beer is for folks who would rather peeee than drink.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Slug is slidin !
> 
> You guys have a good one !



Night John!!!

Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Night John!!!
> 
> Happy birthday!!!!!



Thanks Uncle Rob





Real SLACKERS this morning !


----------



## roncoinc

Sunday ???

any you guys know what i did last night ??


----------



## dancan

Planned a road trip on the gps with the GT to get to John's to mow his lawn ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Yuk !



Actually their very good. Taste fine. I prefer them for sandwiches now also. They helped me win my 500 that's paying for my trailer today:msp_biggrin:


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Sunday ???
> 
> any you guys know what i did last night ??



Winning a race on your new GT and christening it with one or both of the trophy presenter girls!:kilt:

opcorn:opcorn: Well am I right? Am I right?

Time for coffee and omelets for me and the boy


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sunday ???
> 
> any you guys know what i did last night ??



Slept ?


----------



## tbone75

Ron stayed up WAY later than usual last night too !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl a bunch of SLACKERS !


Guess I gotta mow grass today.

Bring yer new mower down Ron , I could use the help ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sunday ???
> 
> any you guys know what i did last night ??



Run off and leave us hanging ?


----------



## tbone75

Seeing how I will sell or trade this 353 off , I will put a new piston in it.
Don't want the muffler pulled and see some scratches on it !
Just save that piston for one of my own 350s. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Morning all. Is it your birthday John?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Morning all. Is it your birthday John?



Fraid so , ol phart Slug ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## dancan

Sez he's 54 , he musta lied on the application sheet by the number of wives that he's had LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Fraid so , ol phart Slug ! LOL



Well happy birthday John!


----------



## roncoinc

Whaty kind of birthday cake a slug have ??


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Well happy birthday John!



Thanks !


----------



## dancan




----------



## roncoinc

LOL !!

i am easilly amussed 

hooked my newest GPS to my puter,got into the language files,,hacked the british keyboard to a "qwerty" keyboard !! LOL !!

now i go into the settings and use the british one like a reg keyboard or the american one like an " abcdef" keyboard.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Whaty kind of birthday cake a slug have ??



Any kind I want ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Have a Great Birthday buddy !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


>



That looks GOOD !!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Have a Great Birthday buddy !!!!!



Thanks Scoot !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sez he's 54 , he musta lied on the application sheet by the number of wives that he's had LOL



It will age ya bad ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. 

Happy birthday John!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!
> 
> i am easilly amussed
> 
> hooked my newest GPS to my puter,got into the language files,,hacked the british keyboard to a "qwerty" keyboard !! LOL !!
> 
> now i go into the settings and use the british one like a reg keyboard or the american one like an " abcdef" keyboard.



So .......................................... Gonna tell us about yer night ? Or did ya sleep through it ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning crew.
> 
> Happy birthday John!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Thanks Flap Jack


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Long as mine gets me home , don't where it takes me. LOL



Happy birthday ,John!.
Until I got my first Tom I never bothered with devices. A built in sense of direction will take me anywhere I wanted to go but roadways don`t always make sense of direction. Ifn I wanted to go West I often had to travel North for many miles and then gradually work my way toward the West. The road maps were great til I hit the big cities, I did all of Alberta and lower BC including Vancouver Island all out of my head. Night before I look at the map, follow the planned route on that map and the next day I can drive that route without the map. I drove all over Edmonton that way, found all my locations without any problems. Traveled all over Alberta but when I got into Calgary I could not nav that city without the map. Streets just dead end, no left turns and sometimes no turns at all. I knew where I wanted to go, knew there were streets there but wasn`t allowed to use them. Nav device knows all this and plans a safe route around/through all that chit. Vancouver city was no problem, went everywhere cause you could make sense of the street layout and they let you use the streets, some one ways but that is to be expected.
Even SanFrancisco is easy compared to Calgary...


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> So .......................................... Gonna tell us about yer night ? Or did ya sleep through it ? LOL



I found that after taking meds for bedtime,should go to bed ! 

not stay up and raise hell


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Happy birthday ,John!.
> Until I got my first Tom I never bothered with devices. A built in sense of direction will take me anywhere I wanted to go but roadways don`t always make sense of direction. Ifn I wanted to go West I often had to travel North for many miles and then gradually work my way toward the West. The road maps were great til I hit the big cities, I did all of Alberta and lower BC including Vancouver Island all out of my head. Night before I look at the map, follow the planned route on that map and the next day I can drive that route without the map. I drove all over Edmonton that way, found all my locations without any problems. Traveled all over Alberta but when I got into Calgary I could not nav that city without the map. Streets just dead end, no left turns and sometimes no turns at all. I knew where I wanted to go, knew there were streets there but wasn`t allowed to use them. Nav device knows all this and plans a safe route around/through all that chit. Vancouver city was no problem, went everywhere cause you could make sense of the street layout and they let you use the streets, some one ways but that is to be expected.
> Even SanFrancisco is easy compared to Calgary...



Thanks Jerry


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Happy birthday ,John!.
> Until I got my first Tom I never bothered with devices. A built in sense of direction will take me anywhere I wanted to go but roadways don`t always make sense of direction. Ifn I wanted to go West I often had to travel North for many miles and then gradually work my way toward the West. The road maps were great til I hit the big cities, I did all of Alberta and lower BC including Vancouver Island all out of my head. Night before I look at the map, follow the planned route on that map and the next day I can drive that route without the map. I drove all over Edmonton that way, found all my locations without any problems. Traveled all over Alberta but when I got into Calgary I could not nav that city without the map. Streets just dead end, no left turns and sometimes no turns at all. I knew where I wanted to go, knew there were streets there but wasn`t allowed to use them. Nav device knows all this and plans a safe route around/through all that chit. Vancouver city was no problem, went everywhere cause you could make sense of the street layout and they let you use the streets, some one ways but that is to be expected.
> Even SanFrancisco is easy compared to Calgary...



Never been to Calgary,,,,,,BUT,,,you should try BOSTON !!! LOL !!!

sometimes when construction the one way streets get turned the other way and some become dead ends,and dead ends go thru ..
and streets so close together the gps cant keep up,, etc..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I found that after taking meds for bedtime,should go to bed !
> 
> not stay up and raise hell



But you was so entertaining ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Never been to Calgary,,,,,,BUT,,,you should try BOSTON !!! LOL !!!
> 
> sometimes when construction the one way streets get turned the other way and some become dead ends,and dead ends go thru ..
> and streets so close together the gps cant keep up,, etc..



Heard stuff bout Boston ! Don't ever want to go there ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Got to get up and move around a little !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Never been to Calgary,,,,,,BUT,,,you should try BOSTON !!! LOL !!!
> 
> sometimes when construction the one way streets get turned the other way and some become dead ends,and dead ends go thru ..
> and streets so close together the gps cant keep up,, etc..



Yeah, Boston is a real old city, laid out when sailing ships was the masters of the seas and horses pulled wagons on the streets so no surprise there. I will stay outside Boston if at all possible. I was last down there 5-6 years ago and had the people I needed to find come outside the city to find me....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Fraid so , ol phart Slug ! LOL



Happy birthday!


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.


Happy birthday Mr. Slug!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Whaty kind of birthday cake a slug have ??



Better not be a Saltine with frosting................and a candle..........Happy Birthday John!!!!!!


----------



## little possum

Happy Birthday Tbone!

SundayFunday at a auction I think..


----------



## IEL

So far, my day will consist of going for a walk, and making mac and cheese.
No, not that chit from the box... Homemade cheese sauce on real pasta. Sauce consists of flour and hutter to make a rou, milk to thin it, and grated sharp cheddar.


----------



## IEL

Slackerzzzz


----------



## IEL

Waffles; an excuse to eat ice cream at breakfast.... LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Did I do okay here?

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=190880206449

Either way its on the way to my house


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Mastermind

Happy Sunday


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Did I do okay here?
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=190880206449
> 
> Either way its on the way to my house
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



If shiping was reasonable ,,looks good.

i have a vidio of using muratic acid to clean cyl's i will put on the dvd with the carb stuff.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Caught up on the thread now. 

HAPPY BIRFDAY JOHN!!!!!

Wish you many more. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

I would say thats a good deal.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> If shiping was reasonable ,,looks good.
> 
> i have a vidio of using muratic acid to clean cyl's i will put on the dvd with the carb stuff.



Shipping was $11.00 so guess I did alright. 

Thanks on the video too. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys !!


----------



## IEL

Anyone have a good recipe for philly cheese steak sandwiches? I havent had one in years, and since Im going to a really good deli tomorrow, I figured I would make some.
Rob, Ron, Anyone?


----------



## AU_K2500

oh right, HAPPY BIRTHDAY Gramps!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Anyone have a good recipe for philly cheese steak sandwiches? I havent had one in years, and since Im going to a really good deli tomorrow, I figured I would make some.
> Rob, Ron, Anyone?



Rob closer to the source than i am.

recipie can vary from one region to another also.
ask at the delie !


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> oh right, HAPPY BIRTHDAY Gramps!!!!



wassup today sparkomatic,, ??

unlaxing and taking it easy ??


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> wassup today sparkomatic,, ??
> 
> unlaxing and taking it easy ??



been busy. finally got around to sorting garage. listed some stuf on CL. got a Stihl 031 running, and on the search for some 045 parts, mainly a recoil assembly.


----------



## IEL

Any thoughts on the best compression tester? Im thinking snapon?
Got a used vacuum tester a while ago, still havent used it.
I just borrow my dads compression tester now... About time I get my own.


----------



## roncoinc

Time to put Rick's carb in the USC.

looks good but want to be sure.

metering lever was set WAY to high..

got 4 gigabytes of carb info on a dvd for him  that should help !


----------



## IEL

Has anyone bought a dolkita from the home depot rental place before?
The 6401s look good.... I hear about $250? Might be nice with a big bore kit?


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Rob closer to the source than i am.
> 
> recipie can vary from one region to another also.
> ask at the delie !



Philly Cheese Steak is something you eat to say you have. 

Razor sliced steak fried quick and Valveeta poured over at the end. A dairy product. 

Use real cheese. Not chese. It's like boxed Macaroni and cheese. 

Nothing like the real thing. 

Butcher can slice the meat thin or you can. 

Venison and good cheddar makes one better than the "real" thing.


----------



## jimdad07

Oops, I tripped and smashed my work phone with a sledge hammer.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Oops, I tripped and smashed my work phone with a sledge hammer.



Why oh my!!

How will they ever get ahold of you??


----------



## farrell

Yay!

Back at the "J" thang doin the "W" thang!

Played paintball yesterday for the better part of ten hours..........lil sore today

Had a nice picnic for my birfday last night


----------



## dancan

BigDaddyR said:


> Did I do okay here?
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=190880206449
> 
> Either way its on the way to my house
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



SeWeet Deal ! If that's what they paid ya ta take it LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Time to put Rick's carb in the USC.
> 
> looks good but want to be sure.
> 
> metering lever was set WAY to high..
> 
> got 4 gigabytes of carb info on a dvd for him  that should help !



I might be full after the 1st gig or so but I'll take my time and digest it. It is much appreciated. Right now I strongly dislike carbs. Maybe I can change that to a decent tolerance for them. :big grin:


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

I paid them because they threatened to throw in a steel with it. Money well spent on my part. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Has anyone bought a dolkita from the home depot rental place before?
> The 6401s look good.... I hear about $250? Might be nice with a big bore kit?



Yes,,i have..

maybe get a scored one cheaper ??

heres mine..




<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/PE7GdEY7k2o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> I might be full after the 1st gig or so but I'll take my time and digest it. It is much appreciated. Right now I strongly dislike carbs. Maybe I can change that to a decent tolerance for them. :big grin:
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



You will end up finding them very easy ..

one of the most important parts for a saw to run proper


----------



## tbone75

Mow,mow mow ! LOL

Break time now , Mom taking me out to eat. LOL

Mow,mow mow when I get back. LOL

Real nice day out there !

Got muh ATV and parts hot tub. LOL

Not to bad a thing , 4 wheel drive works great , starts and runs great too ! Brand new starter and gears that go with it just put in.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yes,,i have..
> 
> maybe get a scored one cheaper ??
> 
> heres mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/PE7GdEY7k2o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



I gots one too ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You will end up finding them very easy ..
> 
> one of the most important parts for a saw to run proper



Sometimes there easy , sometimes they SUCK !


----------



## tbone75

You guys see the fix on the Walbro 199 carbs ? TreeMonkey figured them out !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys see the fix on the Walbro 199 carbs ? TreeMonkey figured them out !



Two years ago with some help...:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

Out to eat. 

Catch yous guys later !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Took the wife out on the bike for a bit this morning. Then did some shopping and now to finish the mowing and weed whacking. May even squeeze in some saw time. Going for round three on this 372...back down to a crank. Glad I bought a Husky splitter. Hey I'm getting good at it and I still don't have the jug and slug for it. Maybe I'll get a magic box by next weekend....if not we'll wait another week! Waiting on a few parts from a site sponsor and the jug from that 1911 wielding chimp!


You got that 031 ready for next Saturday Sparky?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Took the wife out on the bike for a bit this morning. Then did some shopping and now to finish the mowing and weed whacking. May even squeeze in some saw time. Going for round three on this 372...back down to a crank. Glad I bought a Husky splitter. Hey I'm getting good at it and I still don't have the jug and slug for it. Maybe I'll get a magic box by next weekend....if not we'll wait another week! Waiting on a few parts from a site sponsor and the jug from that 1911 wielding chimp!
> 
> 
> You got that 031 ready for next Saturday Sparky?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Needs a K10 WAT. Ain't got any laying around. Gotta order some. Don't know if they'll be here in time to install......


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> You will end up finding them very easy ..
> 
> one of the most important parts for a saw to run proper



I will agree with the important part and realized in order to really be able to get saws to run properly I'd have to learn. 

Probably the learning part too. I disliked math but now can't remembered when I learned it. It's now 2nd nature. It's easier when you have a good teacher, mentor, guide or all of the above. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I gots one too ! LOL



I'd like to see the day when someone slaps a saw down and you don't say that , betcha you'll only be silent for a day or two ..............Bahahahahahahahahahahaahahahah Ha !


----------



## BigDaddyR

My CL find. Can't believe what nice shape this saw is in. Has a gummy bear for a fuel line so I'm thinking fuel line, filter, clean the carb or rebuild and the give it a go. Will compression test later. Bought it to resell but might have to keep it. 

View attachment 307468

View attachment 307469

View attachment 307470

View attachment 307473




Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Off to mow again. Now my yard. LOL. Wife says to me. The neighbors yards look great, and gives me that look. You know, how about ours now. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Cantdog

BigDaddyR said:


> My CL find. Can't believe what nice shape this saw is in. Has a gummy bear for a fuel line so I'm thinking fuel line, filter, clean the carb or rebuild and the give it a go. Will compression test later. Bought it to resell but might have to keep it.
> 
> View attachment 307468
> 
> View attachment 307469
> 
> View attachment 307470
> 
> View attachment 307473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



I have one that is in the same sweet condition......picked it up off the dump....it was the saw that actually started me on the road to chainsaw Hell/Heaven!!!! First saw to fix just for the shear enjoyment...... Really to nice to leave on the dump I say......and I already had a real beater SXL that came with my sawmill so I dragged it home..for parts .....cleaned it up.....started it up.....Man I didn't remember that they vibrated so bad.......I knew they was shakers..... but??.....took the clutch drum off and it was missing one of the three rather heavy clutch shoes!!! Picked up a blue carcass on ebay for like $9.00 for the clutch parts......now I have 4 of the durn things..people think I like 'em and bring me free ones....good 58cc cutters if you can stand the racket and vibes....pull a 3/8 X 20" like they were made for it and they made a true bjillion of them and the XL12s....


----------



## dancan

John got one of them ???


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> John got one of them ???




Dunno........never mentioned it......then most folks won't admit having one (or more).....LOL!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hmmmmmm , is John's Anyverseary the day before his Bidet ?


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> ......... Bidet ?



Pronounced BeeDay .


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> My CL find. Can't believe what nice shape this saw is in. Has a gummy bear for a fuel line so I'm thinking fuel line, filter, clean the carb or rebuild and the give it a go. Will compression test later. Bought it to resell but might have to keep it.
> 
> Sent on the fly.




Fuel line FUN on them !! 

you WILL find out !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Dunno........never mentioned it......then most folks won't admit having one (or more).....LOL!!!!



I got a few,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,dozen ???


----------



## SawTroll

Looks like we need a fight, as the forum has been very quiet today! :sword:oke::greenchainsaw:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmmmmm , is John's Anyverseary the day before his Bidet ?



2 days apart Danny ! LOL Step Grandson was born that day ! LOL 


I do a have a red Xl & Super XL . LOL Maybe not for to much longer ? LOL Both in nice shape .


Just got home from dinner, had orange roughy (sp) Very good !!

May mow some more ? Back is POed now ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got a few,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,dozen ???



You ever get that barn full of saws ? You got a pile of Homies that one load !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> 2 days apart Danny ! LOL Step Grandson was born that day ! LOL
> 
> 
> I do a have a red Xl & Super XL . LOL Maybe not for to much longer ? LOL Both in nice shape .
> 
> 
> Just got home from dinner, had orange roughy (sp) Very good !!
> 
> May mow some more ? Back is POed now ?



Muh wife made me get married the day before muh B'Day , sez that way I don't ferget the anyverseary .



She was wrong LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Muh wife made me get married the day before muh B'Day , sez that way I don't ferget the anyverseary .
> 
> 
> 
> She was wrong LOL



Dang near forgot mine this year !


----------



## dancan

SawTroll said:


> Looks like we need a fight, as the forum has been very quiet today! :sword:oke::greenchainsaw:



Don't worry , I'm gonna become a sponsor here , buy some of them lovely high performance Husquavarna's on Alibaba and then resell them here .







:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> My CL find. Can't believe what nice shape this saw is in. Has a gummy bear for a fuel line so I'm thinking fuel line, filter, clean the carb or rebuild and the give it a go. Will compression test later. Bought it to resell but might have to keep it.
> 
> View attachment 307468
> 
> View attachment 307469
> 
> View attachment 307470
> 
> View attachment 307473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



If you wanna part with it let me know.....they are sweet saws though and I'd keep it. Really cool that it came with the bar scabbard and all. I have two already but they are a noisy classic!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## IEL

I love those old cinder block homies. The super ez is my 346 xpee. (I would rather have it than a 346xp... LOL Pulls like a gear drive with the bar burried)

My phone wont let me like posts, just says error..... If your wondering...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dropping like a lead balloon, all the slackers are busy.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> If you wanna part with it let me know.....they are sweet saws though and I'd keep it. Really cool that it came with the bar scabbard and all. I have two already but they are a noisy classic!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



I am interested in finding it a good home but also need to maximize what I can make on it. Considering its not running yet it puts me on a bad foot. I'll check compression and p/c through exhaust when I get home. PM what you think you'd want to do assuming they're good. 

If I didn't act like it was my birfday today and bought two saws and a trailer I might put it in my small stable. 

Pick up my trailer Tuesday. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jerry;

Are 070/090 the same carb??

There. Chainsaw reference. 

How you been jerry? 

Still crazy busy?

We're entering that part of the year now.


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> I love those old cinder block homies. The super ez is my 346 xpee. (I would rather have it than a 346xp... LOL Pulls like a gear drive with the bar burried)
> 
> My phone wont let me like posts, just says error..... If your wondering...



Mine just added that capability recently. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Jerry;
> 
> Are 070/090 the same carb??
> 
> There. Chainsaw reference.
> 
> How you been jerry?
> 
> Still crazy busy?
> 
> We're entering that part of the year now.



Not even the same saw, let alone the same carb....LOL

I have been very good thanks. Been real busy uncle Rob. Got to get the restaurant completed for the end of this month, lots of work still to be completed on this one. Have another house to start mid month that is pre sold.


----------



## tbone75

Didn't get back to mowing. Don't feel like it. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not even the same saw, let alone the same carb....LOL
> 
> I have been very good thanks. Been real busy uncle Rob. Got to get the restaurant completed for the end of this month, lots of work still to be completed on this one. Have another house to start mid month that is pre sold.



So it's Piston, cylinder, clutch, AND carb that are different.


----------



## dancan

Ron must be using his new gps to steer him to bed LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Jerry;
> 
> Are 070/090 the same carb??
> 
> There. Chainsaw reference.
> 
> How you been jerry?
> 
> Still crazy busy?
> 
> We're entering that part of the year now.



New carbs on flea bay cheap from china.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ron must be using his new gps to steer him to bed LOL



May be out cleaning up coons ? LOL

I am getting some of that stuff !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> New carbs on flea bay cheap from china.



Got both but Randy is converting mine and want to give him the right carb


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Got both but Randy is converting mine and want to give him the right carb



Sounds interesting ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> May be out cleaning up coons ? LOL
> 
> I am getting some of that stuff !





tbone75 said:


> Sounds interesting ! :msp_w00t:



I won a port job about a year ago in one of the AS raffles. 

Had an 070 and 090 parts. Sooooooo


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> So it's Piston, cylinder, clutch, AND carb that are different.



The same carbs can be used on either the 090 or the 070. Most times I see the HL 324A on the 070`s and the HL 244A on the 090`s but HL 327C and HL 331A have been used on them.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I won a port job about a year ago in one of the AS raffles.
> 
> Had an 070 and 090 parts. Sooooooo



You win a port job , Jerry wins the saws !

Ya both suck !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The same carbs can be used on either the 090 or the 070. Most times I see the HL 324A on the 070`s and the HL 244A on the 090`s but HL 327C and HL 331A have been used on them.



Now ya went and confused him ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You win a port job , Jerry wins the saws !
> 
> Ya both suck !



Hey now! I only won 3 saws or was it 4?/?...oh yeah it was 4.!....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now ya went and confused him ! :msp_w00t:



Well they are all the same bore/venturi size so I doubt there is really any difference in them that would really matter. All of them have the correct shafts and levers to be used with either saw.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well they are all the same bore/venturi size so I doubt there is really any difference in them that would really matter. All of them have the correct shafts and levers to be used with either saw.



Now ya went and spoiled my fun ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey now! I only won 3 saws or was it 4?/?...oh yeah it was 4.!....LOL



Both lips !

Lucky SOG !


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> I won a port job about a year ago in one of the AS raffles.
> 
> Had an 070 and 090 parts. Sooooooo



SeWeet!!!!

Sounds better than a kick in the pills or winning a Husqvee on the baize any day.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Now ya went and confused him ! :msp_w00t:



Well ......yeah........so!!!

What you saying?

The chain ain't backwards and the mix went in the right tank. 

And!!!! I was chewing gum at the same time!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now ya went and spoiled my fun ! :msp_razz:



Me sorry, could go into much more detail on how they operate ifn that would help confuse more....:msp_sad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Well ......yeah........so!!!
> 
> What you saying?
> 
> The chain ain't backwards and the mix went in the right tank.
> 
> And!!!! I was chewing gum at the same time!!!!



Walking also?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> I won a port job about a year ago in one of the AS raffles.
> 
> Had an 070 and 090 parts. Sooooooo



I like it. You should call it FrankenPort or FrankenStihl:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

What's that Mr GeePess this way fer, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey Rob, Hey Jerry, Hey T. Hey everyone!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay, out to gorage I go to check compression and p/c.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey Rob, Hey Jerry, Hey T. Hey everyone!



Hey Spidy !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well ......yeah........so!!!
> 
> What you saying?
> 
> The chain ain't backwards and the mix went in the right tank.
> 
> And!!!! I was chewing gum at the same time!!!!



Dang ! Yer good ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Having B-Day cake now !

Mom made my favorite !

Wacky cake with caramel icing !

No wonder I am a fat Slug ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Sure is nice to be back to work!

I'm bored 

But I'm okay with that

Go home shortly and eat some dinner


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Sure is nice to be back to work!
> 
> I'm bored
> 
> But I'm okay with that
> 
> Go home shortly and eat some dinner



Feeling OK ?


----------



## IEL

Is the 090 set up like the 08s where the governer moves the choke? A bit of an odd system... Sure do like the 08s though. Even if the vibrations are bad enough to cause whitefinger just tuning it... LOL


----------



## IEL

Hey jerry, are you sending this one to camp?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Feeling OK ?



My belly is still a lil sore and tender but not bad


----------



## jimdad07

Nothing like hospital sewage dripping on you while trying to replace a rotted cast iron fitting, nothing like it in the world. The best part is not being an everyday plumber and having to do it on Sunday night while on call for a commercial HVAC/plumbing company. Had a 4" cast wye rot out through the bottom that served half a hospital pediatrics ward. Didn't somebody flush a toilet while I was working on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Nothing like hospital sewage dripping on you while trying to replace a rotted cast iron fitting, nothing like it in the world. The best part is not being an everyday plumber and having to do it on Sunday night while on call for a commercial HVAC/plumbing company. Had a 4" cast wye rot out through the bottom that served half a hospital pediatrics ward. Didn't somebody flush a toilet while I was working on it.



Only thing worse that I can think of was changing out lengths of pyrex glass piping used to transport stuff that gets suctioned up during surgery. Pipes coated with black goo inside every length......Accckkkk.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Hey jerry, are you sending this one to camp?



Done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay. Checked out the Homie and rings look good, cylinder looks smooth, piston has some browning at the bottom well away from the rings. Varnish from fuel vapor? The Husky 36 had it too. Blows 125 cold. Saw sat for 5 years since last used. Guy I bought from says popped when fuel put into spark plug hole. Plug looked good. Pictures of the bar in decent shape also. 

View attachment 307591

View attachment 307592

View attachment 307593

View attachment 307594

View attachment 307595



Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Good reason I never wanted to be a plumber ! Blood,guts and chit ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Night jerry.


----------



## IEL

Has anyone here tried makers mark bourbon? Thats some good stuff!
Not that I would know... :rolleyes2::msp_wub:


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Nothing like hospital sewage dripping on you while trying to replace a rotted cast iron fitting, nothing like it in the world. The best part is not being an everyday plumber and having to do it on Sunday night while on call for a commercial HVAC/plumbing company. Had a 4" cast wye rot out through the bottom that served half a hospital pediatrics ward. Didn't somebody flush a toilet while I was working on it.



Remind me to tell you about Primative Pete when I get up there Jim.


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> Has anyone here tried makers mark bourbon? Thats some good stuff!
> Not that I would know... :rolleyes2::msp_wub:



Red, Green, or Gold? Lol

It's a warm bourbon. Not hot.


----------



## IEL

Night guys. Making soup tomorrow. And wishing I had one of the old 12 gauge winchesters here for these damn squirrels.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ron's new movie is #3 at the box office!!!!


Behind 2 Guns and Wolverine!!


The Smurff Chainsaw Vasectomy. 

I think that's the title.......


----------



## IEL

Geezzz, waking up at 1am sucks......
For once Im the first one on! Take that time zones.:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Waking up every 2 hrs sucks.


Slackers !


----------



## little possum

try being up till 3 to get up at 430

Hope ya alright John. Something has had dad stove up for a few days


wake up Dan!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> try being up till 3 to get up at 430
> 
> Hope ya alright John. Something has had dad stove up for a few days
> 
> 
> wake up Dan!



Bout normal for me. LOL

I had them days of little or no sleep,then go to work. Glad I don't do any of that no more ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

No Danny yet ?

Strange ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. Glad it is Monday...maybe I can get some rest today?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

Ha ! Vacation Day LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ha ! Vacation Day LOL



Must be a Canadia holly day ?

No wonder you was up so late ! LOL


----------



## dancan

And I needed the GeePeeEsse .......


----------



## dancan

Civic holiday , none of my suppliers are open so I'm not .


----------



## pioneerguy600

No holiday for me, had yesterday off , that`s it. Back to the grind, got 9000 lbs of tiles coming tomorrow.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Civic holiday , none of my suppliers are open so I'm not .



National get rid of Squeal day? 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning crew. Glad it is Monday...maybe I can get some rest today?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Sounds like them 4 day weekends I got back when I had to that nasty " J " thing !

One weekend a month left a lot of catching up to do !

Had to go back to " W " just to get some rest ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No holiday for me, had yesterday off , that`s it. Back to the grind, got 9000 lbs of tiles coming tomorrow.



Bout a weeks worth ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bout a weeks worth ?



Yep,.I got 5 days to put em all in place.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> National get rid of Squeal day?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Stih disser #2 is here !

Morning Flap Jack !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,.I got 5 days to put em all in place.



You gonna be slapping them suckers down ! 


I got one that came loose in my bathroom ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## dancan

Yer sposed to pull the film from the adheisive backing off before ya put the tile down .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yer sposed to pull the film from the adheisive backing off before ya put the tile down .



Had that chit in there before I put real tile down. LOL Dang stuff moves if ya put down on plywood ! 

Its OK on concrete in the basement bathroom. Just had to use glue with it. LOL


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> My belly is still a lil sore and tender but not bad



Mornin fellas!

The lil guy decided it was time to get up not that I wanted to

Gots to start gettin ready for huntin season

Need to be shooting my bow 

Got to scout and hang stands


----------



## tbone75

Only 50 out there now ! Makes me want to start a fire ! 

No way will I do that in August !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Only 50 out there now ! Makes me want to start a fire !
> 
> No way will I do that in August !



Won't be long before you do lil buddy

52 here and we got windows open

I'm still tired


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> The lil guy decided it was time to get up not that I wanted to
> 
> Gots to start gettin ready for huntin season
> 
> Need to be shooting my bow
> 
> Got to scout and hang stands



Been watching a small fuzzy horned one around the house. Plus seen 3 sets of twins with spots ! Dang things ! To many here now !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Been watching a small fuzzy horned one around the house. Plus seen 3 sets of twins with spots ! Dang things ! To many here now !!



But John they is so cute 

They make nice decorations

And they taste good

Need to have some around

I need to come help you thin em out


----------



## roncoinc

YYyyaaaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.......................


just a nuther day in paradise.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> But John they is so cute
> 
> They make nice decorations
> 
> And they taste good
> 
> Need to have some around
> 
> I need to come help you thin em out



Adam,,,you know well done venison is NOT good at all


----------



## Cantdog

Took yesterday off....back to the "Boat Shop" today....motor is going in for the last time sometime midweek....bolt down/line up......decided Sat afternoon that I need to change the "Up and Down " hydro hoses for the trim unit.....brandy new pump and installed in a much different place....opposite side of boat...got to thinking where these hoses are way in under the motor and exhaust down pipes....very bottom of the entire unit, bending them the other way after sitting for.....perhaps since 1985.....or at the very newest 1992 would be a good chance for hose failure.....be false economy should one fail.....so gotts to order a pair and install....better safe than sorry.....I hate being sorry.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YYyyaaaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.......................
> 
> 
> just a nuther day in paradise.



Slacker !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Took yesterday off....back to the "Boat Shop" today....motor is going in for the last time sometime midweek....bolt down/line up......decided Sat afternoon that I need to change the "Up and Down " hydro hoses for the trim unit.....brandy new pump and installed in a much different place....opposite side of boat...got to thinking where these hoses are way in under the motor and exhaust down pipes....very bottom of the entire unit, bending them the other way after sitting for.....perhaps since 1985.....or at the very newest 1992 would be a good chance for hose failure.....be false economy should one fail.....so gotts to order a pair and install....better safe than sorry.....I hate being sorry.....



Very smart move right there !


May as well bought a new boat ! LOL


Well , almost . LOL


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Adam,,,you know well done venison is NOT good at all



I am aware of that Ron


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I am aware of that Ron



Someone needs to learn you guys what fire is for !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Been watching a small fuzzy horned one around the house. Plus seen 3 sets of twins with spots ! Dang things ! To many here now !!



Goodmorning slacker captain. 

We have a doe that has 3 babies eating from an apple tree in my neighbors back yard. Trying to figure out if she had triplets or adopted a fawn that lost a mother..??


Sent on the fly.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Someone needs to learn you guys what fire is for !



It's for stayin warm

And enjoying with friends

And warming up my steak


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Goodmorning slacker captain.
> 
> We have a doe that has 3 babies eating from an apple tree in my neighbors back yard. Trying to figure out if she had triplets or adopted a fawn that lost a mother..??
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



We gots a doe round all my family that has triplets every year

We call her tripod she only has three legs

We never shoot her cause she is a good mom


----------



## tbone75

Time fer a couple laps around the house. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I hope Rick like metalic purple nail polish !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I hope Rick like metalic purple nail polish !!



Reglued the welch plug?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Reglued the welch plug?



While i was in there i always do,insurance


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Very smart move right there !
> 
> 
> May as well bought a new boat ! LOL
> 
> 
> Well , almost . LOL



It would have been quicker.......but a boat set up like this would be $35,000 + new + $3,000 for a new trailer.....and used ....is ...well what I got now.......someone's else's project....ran the boat 5 seasons and put a brand new drive unit on it when I got it....been good to that unit....new HP gear oil every spring ...adjusted properly.....once done, the whole drive/power system will be new......just have to think way ahead and solve problems before they become problems.....LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> It would have been quicker.......but a boat set up like this would be $35,000 + new + $3,000 for a new trailer.....and used ....is ...well what I got now.......someone's else's project....ran the boat 5 seasons and put a brand new drive unit on it when I got it....been good to that unit....new HP gear oil every spring ...adjusted properly.....once done, the whole drive/power system will be new......just have to think way ahead and solve problems before they become problems.....LOL!!!



You wanna be carefull and consider what group you are adressing when using that word , " think " .


----------



## farrell

Worth $50?

50s sears david bradley chainsaw w 20" bar will run


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Worth $50?
> 
> 50s sears david bradley chainsaw w 20" bar will run



Kinda borderline....

nice thing is has muffler and air filter i need and cant find,,and top engine cover.

cant see chain condition,if it is good thats a plus.

shelf sitter is what it is.

bring it out to start and show and tell.

heres mine,runs good.








John got one ??


----------



## cheeves

roncoinc said:


> Kinda borderline....
> 
> nice thing is has muffler and air filter i need and cant find,,and top engine cover.
> 
> cant see chain condition,if it is good thats a plus.
> 
> shelf sitter is what it is.
> 
> bring it out to start and show and tell.
> 
> heres mine,runs good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John got one ??


I have one just like it!


----------



## IEL

Morning again.


----------



## Mastermind

Good day fellers...........we robbed bees yesterday. Small hive beetles have shown up in our area......little bastards.


----------



## farrell

Mornin Randy


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Kinda borderline....
> 
> nice thing is has muffler and air filter i need and cant find,,and top engine cover.
> 
> cant see chain condition,if it is good thats a plus.
> 
> shelf sitter is what it is.
> 
> bring it out to start and show and tell.
> 
> heres mine,runs good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John got one ??



Nope ! LOL

Don't need one , fer now. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Good day fellers...........we robbed bees yesterday. Small hive beetles have shown up in our area......little bastards.



My Uncle out in Indiana has hives. He is bringing 12 pints with him next weekend ! 

He sells it for 10.00 a pint.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> My Uncle out in Indiana has hives. He is bringing 12 pints with him next weekend !
> 
> He sells it for 10.00 a pint.



Maybe I should have him bring some wax too ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> It would have been quicker.......but a boat set up like this would be $35,000 + new + $3,000 for a new trailer.....and used ....is ...well what I got now.......someone's else's project....ran the boat 5 seasons and put a brand new drive unit on it when I got it....been good to that unit....new HP gear oil every spring ...adjusted properly.....once done, the whole drive/power system will be new......just have to think way ahead and solve problems before they become problems.....LOL!!!



If you had to pay someone to put that motor in , a new boat would have been better ! 

The DIY Pit Bull can save a pile of money and have a like new boat !

Just no end to your talents !


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> I hope Rick like metalic purple nail polish !!



I used clear to seal it when I replaced. I agree, any insurance I can get I'll take. 

Purples fine. I'll laugh every time I use it and give it a girls name. :thumbup:


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Digging through parts ! UGH ! LOL

Found a couple things I forgot about ! 

Done used them too ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Maybe I should have him bring some wax too ?



Pure wax sells for bout 10x what honey does. 

Handy for lots of things.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Pure wax sells for bout 10x what honey does.
> 
> Handy for lots of things.



Better have him bring me some ! LOL

Family GTG Aug. 11th. Most I don't even know ! LOL 

Only time I ever see them. All Moms side.

Dads side I don't know at all ! Just the few in Okla. , rest I only met 2 of them once ! Clear out in Oregon ! The one Uncle out there I seen 3 times before he passed.

Moms side were all in foster homes growing up. She has a half B & S too , somewhere ? Didn't find them till she was 40 sumpin.

There all to scattered apart ! Ohio,Ind,Fla,Okla,Nev,Ore , think thats it ?

Dads side didn't have anything but a real mean Dad. Grandma King passed young , there Step Mon was real good to them ! 4 boys & 2 girls ! No wonder they didn't have nothing living in SW Okla. LOL NOTHING there back then ! LOL Only one of them left now,Aunt in Okla. Shes around 90. Sucks to get old , but just the way it is. Just got to use it the best ya can !

Thats nuff Slug family history fer the day. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Look familiar Slugerator? Ohh yeah...it's got an extra hole in it now... 




















Jimmy


----------



## farrell

Took the kids to the play ground

Back home now for lunch

Hard to let the kids play round the house found a 2nd yellow jacket nest

It's in the side of the house

Don't want no one gettin stung

Picked up some raid gonna spray after work


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> If you had to pay someone to put that motor in , a new boat would have been better !
> 
> The DIY Pit Bull can save a pile of money and have a like new boat !
> 
> Just no end to your talents !



You're probably right there......LOL!!!!!


I don.t know about saving money........just ordered $254.00 worth of new hoses to replace ones that didn't leak...yet...LOL!!! Be here tomorrow...I am lucky as I get OEM Mercruiser stuff at +10% over dealer wholesale cost.......no shipping....order Monday here Tues....I do have to pay a $4.50 fuel surcharge per order....The truck comes up this way on Tues and Wednesday.....have to order Mon or Tues or have to wait until next week...

Pulled all the old hydro stuff off this morning......had to pull it all apart anyway...lines and rams were full of ATF ...Dextron what they recommended for oil earlier........new pump came loaded with a clear hydro oil...looks like motor oil but Merc says it's "High Performance Trim/Tilt Oil"....(sigh)..OK..better use what they recommend in order to be covered under warranty.........so tomorrow it goes all back together with shiny new SS hoses.......and HP oil......


----------



## farrell

Here jimmy.......

View attachment 307684


Direct escape


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Here jimmy.......
> 
> View attachment 307684
> 
> 
> Direct escape



Thought about that but since this is the saw I'm giving my dad and I had a 288 deflector, why not keep it spark arrested?! Have you run into it burning the wood any during long cuts with the front exit?


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Thought about that but since this is the saw I'm giving my dad and I had a 288 deflector, why not keep it spark arrested?! Have you run into it burning the wood any during long cuts with the front exit?



Yes.................but only if my chain ain't cuttin like it should

But when it's good and sharp doesn't sit in one spot long enough

It can be arrested if need be........slide screen tween support and muffler


----------



## tbone75

Mail lady just brought "all" my 200T parts ! New and used ! LOL

Northwoods is FAST ! Ordered Fri. here today ! 


Now I gots to go mow. YUK ! LOL


I wanna fix saws !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Mail lady just brought "all" my 200T parts ! New and used ! LOL
> 
> Northwoods is FAST ! Ordered Fri. here today !
> 
> 
> Now I gots to go mow. YUK ! LOL
> 
> 
> I wanna fix saws !



The grass will be there tomorrow!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Yes.................but only if my chain ain't cuttin like it should
> 
> But when it's good and sharp doesn't sit in one spot long enough
> 
> It can be arrested if need be........slide screen tween support and muffler



The whole reason for the 20" B&C on this saw I have quite a few 72DL loops. The idea is to give dad 5-6 loops that are sharp to go with this saw so he doesn't file, just swap out and I'll sharpen for him. Odds of him doing when he SHOULD are slim, but I'll do all I can to keep it cutting as it should! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> The whole reason for the 20" B&C on this saw I have quite a few 72DL loops. The idea is to give dad 5-6 loops that are sharp to go with this saw so he doesn't file, just swap out and I'll sharpen for him. Odds of him doing when he SHOULD are slim, but I'll do all I can to keep it cutting as it should! :msp_thumbup:



I run a 20" b/c on my 372 usually all I need

But I do have a 28" b/c for it just in case

I've used it a couple times but usually my buddy throws it on his ported shinny 757 

He likes it


----------



## tbone75

Mowing break , all done but the back yard. Nother 1-1/2 hrs , maybe ? Its very high ! Never got it mowed the last time round ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Got my Mity-Cac 8500 today ! Looks like its stihl new in the box !

And another whacker dropped off ! :msp_razz: 

Said it ran when he put it . What 10 yrs ago !!


----------



## tbone75

Guess the more I work on , the more I learn. LOL


----------



## dancan

Ran the other fella's Oh26 today 
Used it to trim a telephone pole LOL 
Tater salad with homegrown baby taters for supper


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I find I've got my 24" buried pretty often with a set of wrap style bucking spikes on my 372. If it's any less than 18" I tend to go to the Super XL or the 350 lately. Learning that I can carry that big saw all day or I can be smart and get a smaller one out of the truck. Also helps keep them all in good order! 

Am I justifying the running of saws on AS?:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

May have found what killed the 353 ? Carb bolt threads were pulled/striped . Just took the carb off the intake today. The plastic clamp seemed tight ?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I find I've got my 24" buried pretty often with a set of wrap style bucking spikes on my 372. If it's any less than 18" I tend to go to the Super XL or the 350 lately. Learning that I can carry that big saw all day or I can be smart and get a smaller one out of the truck. Also helps keep them all in good order!
> 
> Am I justifying the running of saws on AS?:msp_tongue:



Yep ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Severe thunderstorm watch just poped up , sure am glad I'm done trimmin that telephone pole LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> May have found what killed the 353 ? Carb bolt threads were pulled/striped . Just took the carb off the intake today. The plastic clamp seemed tight ?



Well.. you've identified the problem... now to solve it! :msp_razz:

You get my PM Slug?


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> I find I've got my 24" buried pretty often with a set of wrap style bucking spikes on my 372. If it's any less than 18" I tend to go to the Super XL or the 350 lately. Learning that I can carry that big saw all day or I can be smart and get a smaller one out of the truck. Also helps keep them all in good order!
> 
> Am I justifying the running of saws on AS?:msp_tongue:



I have the big dawgs on my 372 as well

I like them


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> I have the big dawgs on my 372 as well
> 
> I like them



I really like them. I especially love the feature of being able to hang the saw on a tree with them. Have you seen that trick? If not I'll get a picture of it. While it seems like more of a parlor trick.. I find it is easier than bending over to pick up a saw and helps to keep it from getting run over!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well.. you've identified the problem... now to solve it! :msp_razz:
> 
> You get my PM Slug?



Replace the intake , and piston !

Good to go !


Got most of the back done , only left a little over by the campers.

I quit !


Fer 2 - 3 days. LOL

Took right at 5 gal. that time ! High grass sucks !


----------



## IEL

Anyone know what prep work I should do before sending the mac to powder coating?
I have been told allmetal body filler stands up to powder coating, and is the stuff to use.

Will they be able to keep powder off the inside of pieces? (ie gear box, seal holes, ect)
Any idea how much it would cost to get done?


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> I really like them. I especially love the feature of being able to hang the saw on a tree with them. Have you seen that trick? If not I'll get a picture of it. While it seems like more of a parlor trick.. I find it is easier than bending over to pick up a saw and helps to keep it from getting run over!



Nope don't think I've seen it


----------



## IEL

Slackers!


----------



## tbone75

The used P&C I got for the 200T is super nice ! Can't see any wear on it ! 2 bent fins , bet it was dropped ! LOL
Ready to put together , may not tonight. Dang mower beat me up a little. Back yard is rough ! Washed out a few times,I filled the ruts a couple times,just not very good ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Nope don't think I've seen it



Well give me a few minutes. Just finished making dinner and cleaning up. I made......


Flapjacks! 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well give me a few minutes. Just finished making dinner and cleaning up. I made......
> 
> 
> Flapjacks!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



What else would Flap Jack make ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## IEL

Has arboristsite totally glitched, or is it just my phone?
All the threads are completely messed up. Just all the words stacked one to a line... LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well give me a few minutes. Just finished making dinner and cleaning up. I made......
> 
> 
> Flapjacks!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.





" Flapjack (oat bar), a sweet bar made from oats and golden syrup in British and Commonwealth cuisine. "


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well give me a few minutes. Just finished making dinner and cleaning up. I made......
> 
> 
> Flapjacks!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.





" 


Advertisement (Bad banner? Please let us know)





flap·jack (flpjk)
n.



The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2009. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
flapjack [ˈflæpˌdʒæk]
n
1. (Cookery) a chewy biscuit made with rolled oats


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Has arboristsite totally glitched, or is it just my phone?
> All the threads are completely messed up. Just all the words stacked one to a line... LOL



Must be you ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Run fer your lives,...Ron is quoting the bible!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Run fer your lives,...Ron is quoting the bible!!



:msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## IEL

Everything seems fine now.... I guess it was my smartazz phone.


----------



## tbone75

My In-Laws are coming over ! 

There went the rest of my day ! LOL

Got something for me and my Mom ?




I am scared ! He is a joker and a half ! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Run fer your lives,...Ron is quoting the bible!!



Just trying to find out what a floppy jack is ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just trying to find out what a floppy jack is ???



Little personal there , aintcha ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Just trying to find out what a floppy jack is ???



Check with the guys on the All Aussie dribble thread .
Might be sumthin they have down there ????


----------



## little possum

Help master gurus!
Went and looked at a pontoon yesterday. Been out of water since at least 06. Wasnt winterized. Pulled dipstick and looked like mud  
4.3 vortec motor. Same block as in the trucks or any differences? 

Needs a floor and seats, but I could deal with a motor, floor, and plastic deck chairs! More cooler room haha


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Help master gurus!
> Went and looked at a pontoon yesterday. Been out of water since at least 06. Wasnt winterized. Pulled dipstick and looked like mud
> 4.3 vortec motor. Same block as in the trucks or any differences?
> 
> Needs a floor and seats, but I could deal with a motor, floor, and plastic deck chairs! More cooler room haha



You need to talk to the Pit Bull ! LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Just trying to find out what a floppy jack is ???



Could be related to a Jackalope ????



little possum said:


> Help master gurus!
> Went and looked at a pontoon yesterday. Been out of water since at least 06. Wasnt winterized. Pulled dipstick and looked like mud
> 4.3 vortec motor. Same block as in the trucks or any differences?
> 
> Needs a floor and seats, but I could deal with a motor, floor, and plastic deck chairs! More cooler room haha




Ole Biscuit is the resident 4.3 marine guru , send him your J'reds and he'll tell all you need to know other than that he may clam up LOL


----------



## IEL

little possum said:


> Help master gurus!
> Went and looked at a pontoon yesterday. Been out of water since at least 06. Wasnt winterized. Pulled dipstick and looked like mud
> 4.3 vortec motor. Same block as in the trucks or any differences?
> 
> Needs a floor and seats, but I could deal with a motor, floor, and plastic deck chairs! More cooler room haha



Why not just drop in a different engine? Maybe a chevy 350, chrysler 318, ford 302/351, or amc 360?
Might be cheaper to pull the engine from a $500 jeep than rebuild current one?


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Help master gurus!
> Went and looked at a pontoon yesterday. Been out of water since at least 06. Wasnt winterized. Pulled dipstick and looked like mud
> 4.3 vortec motor. Same block as in the trucks or any differences?
> 
> Needs a floor and seats, but I could deal with a motor, floor, and plastic deck chairs! More cooler room haha



BTW , you thot tractor and ATV stuff was spendy ............. Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahah Ha


----------



## little possum

Scared a 5.7 swap would be rough on the outboard part. And feel like the 4.3 would get better mileage. Already had a line on a 4.3 before I left the guys house. Complete rebuild kit is bout 500$ from the bay. Boat didnt have but 3oo hours and its a 94. 





My Only part of a Jred, and even if she doesnt run, I dont wanna get rid of er 

Mom wants one, and dad wants one too. I believe I can get it going and then I get to enjoy it as well haha


----------



## dancan

Stihlqvarnareds


----------



## little possum

My other hobby keeps me broke pretty good! Not to mention one of the trucks needing a 2000$ set of tires!  Fixin to swap wheels and go with military take offs!


----------



## dancan

That a pellet gun made by Norinco ???


----------



## roncoinc

Now to see if i have a priority box handy


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Now to see if i have a priority box handy



Was today a holiday in New Hampsta???


----------



## IEL

Jerry, any idea where I could find a full wrap handle for my farmsaw? Also need a clutch cover for a pioneer 620. The museum has lots of iel, pm, mac, and hornet, just no pioneer.... I have found a sparkplug guard for my HM though. And enough parts to finish my other HM.


----------



## roncoinc

BOX !

in mail tomorrow !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was today a holiday in New Hampsta???



Everyday a holiday,,,,,now that i dont have to lay tile !!! LOL !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Jerry, any idea where I could find a full wrap handle for my farmsaw? Also need a clutch cover for a pioneer 620. The museum has lots of iel, pm, mac, and hornet, just no pioneer.... I have found a sparkplug guard for my HM though. And enough parts to finish my other HM.



Nada on the full wrap, we don`t have or use them over on this coast. I likely have a clutch cover but don`t have time to look for it right now, will be real busy for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nada on the full wrap, we don`t have or use them over on this coast. I likely have a clutch cover but don`t have time to look for it right now, will be real busy for the next couple of weeks.



No problem, the pioneer 620 likely wont be on the bench for a few months. No rush at all.

I guess the wrap handles are more of a west coast thing... I would sure love to find a p41 western...
P51 or p61 would be really nice... LOL


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> Help master gurus!
> Went and looked at a pontoon yesterday. Been out of water since at least 06. Wasnt winterized. Pulled dipstick and looked like mud
> 4.3 vortec motor. Same block as in the trucks or any differences?
> 
> Needs a floor and seats, but I could deal with a motor, floor, and plastic deck chairs! More cooler room haha



Big difference between a GM truck motor and a "Marineized" one .........Same block but I think Mercruiser propaganda cites 150 changes to the GM motor...... built to run @ 44-4800 rpm for long periods....be like running your S10 @ 125mph down the freeway for hours at a time...LOL!! Mud is bad........it has either been sunk or manifolds or block/heads have failed due to rot....and water has entered the base.....it's done......remans are fairly expensive....I guess it would depend on what water you were going to run it on....how long you intend to keep it.....I am in the middle of a Vortec replacement......so I've looked at most reasonable fixes......but my boat goes beyond the horizon a few times a yr.....no room for error.........or failure......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Saw in a tree?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> Scared a 5.7 swap would be rough on the outboard part. And feel like the 4.3 would get better mileage. Already had a line on a 4.3 before I left the guys house. Complete rebuild kit is bout 500$ from the bay. Boat didnt have but 3oo hours and its a 94.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Only part of a Jred, and even if she doesnt run, I dont wanna get rid of er
> 
> Mom wants one, and dad wants one too. I believe I can get it going and then I get to enjoy it as well haha



If it is raw water cooled and used in salt water......rebuild is not the issue.....you just be throwing good money after bad.....I am replacing a 4.3 with 362 hrs on it....mechanicals were perfect...quiet....burnt no oil..ever....65 lbs oil pressure hot and on a run...I cherished that motor...until it hydro locked and when I pulled the plugs it shot a pint of rusty salt water out of both middle cyl when turn over........middle cyl are the lowest in the water cooled manifolds on these...all leaking water goes there.....not good...not rebuildable....junk.....cast iron and salt water are not a good mix........new motor is fresh water/antifreeze cooled through a heat exchanger.......done with raw water cooling....


----------



## tbone75

Ron you get my email ?


----------



## tbone75

In-Laws just let. he made my Mom a rolling pin , pic tomorrow . Real neat looking !

I got a B-Day card and money !


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> If it is raw water cooled and used in salt water......rebuild is not the issue.....you just be throwing good money after bad.....I am replacing a 4.3 with 362 hrs on it....mechanicals were perfect...quiet....burnt no oil..ever....65 lbs oil pressure hot and on a run...I cherished that motor...until it hydro locked and when I pulled the plugs it shot a pint of rusty salt water out of both middle cyl when turn over........middle cyl are the lowest in the water cooled manifolds on these...all leaking water goes there.....not good...not rebuildable....junk.....cast iron and salt water are not a good mix........new motor is fresh water/antifreeze cooled through a heat exchanger.......done with raw water cooling....



Ate thru a friends Ford Cleveland I/O. Went and restored an old Boston Whaler. Just for bass fishin.'


----------



## IEL

Slow day today....


----------



## jimdad07

Evening guys. I tell you boys how much I enjoy my new Alaskan Mill? Sure is nice to use.


----------



## jimdad07

I'll be in New Hamster second week of Sept. if there's any Smurfs around. We'll be in Tanworth? Wife gave me permission to take off on my own for a little bit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I'll be in New Hamster second week of Sept. if there's any Smurfs around. We'll be in Tanworth? Wife gave me permission to take off on my own for a little bit.



I'm gonna try to be there the last week. 

After I visit some yahoo in NY. 

Hey Jim !!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night jerry.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm gonna try to be there the last week.
> 
> After I visit some yahoo in NY.
> 
> Hey Jim !!!!!



Them NY yahoos are the worst!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Them NY yahoos are the worst!



You said it....




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Them NY yahoos are the worst!



You said it Shorty ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Now to see if i have a priority box handy



Looks good, any more guck come out in the USC?


----------



## tbone75

Trying to find rotors & pads for the Murano.

Rock auto wants 189.00 + front pads ?

Auto zone wants 104.00 with front pads !

Guess where I bought them ! LOL

No one has them in stock ? 3-5 days to get here.

Checked the stores in my area , nuttin !

But got 20% off plus free shipping by ordering them off the web ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> BOX !
> 
> in mail tomorrow !




Thanks for hiding the address or who knows what could happen.:msp_ohmy: gagles everywhere... LOL


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Thanks for hiding the address or who knows what could happen.:msp_ohmy: gagles everywhere... LOL



Dang it !

Looking for a truck load for some one ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Saw in a tree?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



That is cool. I have the same dogs so will have to remember that. I don't care to put my saw on the ground just because I don't want my son to trip and cut himself on it. Like this I just have to make sure it doesn't fall out.


----------



## tbone75

Slug is done fer ! Got up way to early !

You guys have a good one !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> That is cool. I have the same dogs so will have to remember that. I don't care to put my saw on the ground just because I don't want my son to trip and cut himself on it. Like this I just have to make sure it doesn't fall out.



First time do it when no one is around. After 5-6 times you'll get the knack and never even think....you'll just do it. Youll learn the feel of it being set in good or just hanging on. I never bend over for that saw!




Jimmy


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> You said it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



I'm grading the yahooness of NC folk in 2 weeks.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nite John!




Jimmy


----------



## IEL

Night john.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm grading the yahooness of NC folk in 2 weeks.




Threat or promise? Maybe we'll behave, maybe we won't! 



Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright I'm out too....maybe my mind has slowed enough for sleep now.



Jimmy


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Slug is done fer ! Got up way to early !
> 
> You guys have a good one !



Sleep well man. Hope you don't wake up until 9am tomorrow.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night Jimmy. PM me if you still have an interest in the Homie.


----------



## IEL

Night slackers.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Sleep well man. Hope you don't wake up until 9am tomorrow.



Didn't make it ! :bang: Back up already !

Time for my secret weapon !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Didn't make it ! :bang: Back up already !
> 
> Time for my secret weapon !



I'm scared to ask....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm scared to ask....



Takes bout an hour to work. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Takes bout an hour to work. LOL



Hope it works Ol Buddy.


----------



## dancan

Musta worked some .
VayKay is over , it's coffee time .


----------



## little possum

Thanks Robin!!

mornin, off to work


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> Thanks Robin!!
> 
> mornin, off to work




LOL Probably NOT what you wanted to hear...LOL!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers of the fight thread!



BigDaddyR said:


> Night Jimmy. PM me if you still have an interest in the Homie.



PM sent!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

Looks like we're gonna haveta start callin someone JimmyJohn .........


----------



## roncoinc

YYyyaaaaaawwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..................................

srcitch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scratch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,srcitch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.........................

Hhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,.................


----------



## roncoinc

I think it's gonna be fresh picked blueberry PANCAKES with a side of bacon


----------



## roncoinc

Picked up a zama C1U for the matis i'm working on.
4 hrs in USC and STIHL hi jet clogged SHUT !!
going to try and PRESS out the inlet nozzle and see if i can clear it


----------



## BigDaddyR

Mornin slakizens. 1/2 day here then the new to me toy/trailer I mean. 

Look out carb Ron's gonna getcha. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## farrell

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## tbone75

Morning

Yep , it worked !

Got some sleep !


----------



## Mastermind

Morning fellers........dang this thread moves fast. I can't begin to keep up. :help:


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Morning fellers........dang this thread moves fast. I can't begin to keep up. :help:



Not doing bad right now , I haven't been real gabby ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. This slacker slept in... Coffee time!


----------



## IEL

Time to proof the yeast. I am making a loaf of french bread today.


----------



## tbone75

Time to get moving !

Saws to fix !

Whackers to fix ! :msp_razz:


----------



## IEL

The dough is on its first rising cycle right now. Still a while to go.


----------



## farrell

Yum!

7 egg ham and cheese omelet with 6 pieces of toast and a huge glass of chocolate milk for lunch

Was missin the corned beef hash tho


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yum!
> 
> 7 egg ham and cheese omelet with 6 pieces of toast and a huge glass of chocolate milk for lunch
> 
> Was missin the corned beef hash tho



That is 2 meals for me ! LOL May even be nuff for the whole day ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Yum!
> 
> 7 egg ham and cheese omelet with 6 pieces of toast and a huge glass of chocolate milk for lunch
> 
> Was missin the corned beef hash tho



Did the other four people mind missing the hash ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> I think it's gonna be fresh picked blueberry PANCAKES with a side of bacon



That was last night's supper! 



Had to move the Squeal demo saw in the cab of the truck today due to the bed getting full with pressure washer, gen set, etc. Got out and came back about 20 mins later... and my truck has "Essence of Squeal" :angry2:


----------



## IEL

I seem to have started a big fight.....
I started a thread on the traditional german way to say stihl, and everyone attacked me... LOL
They are all saying the americanized version is more proper than the german version? Last time I checked stihl was a german last name...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> I seem to have started a big fight.....
> I started a thread on the traditional german way to say stihl, and everyone attacked me... LOL
> They are all saying the americanized version is more proper than the german version? Last time I checked stihl was a german last name...



Well no need for a thread about it.. Stihl is pronounced Squeal.


----------



## IEL

Finally, a european member explained that I was right on the way to pronounce stihl.
Why do I get the feeling people will say germans pronounce stihl wrong......

If I started a thread on how to say jonsered, it might push sawtroll over 50k posts.... LOL


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Did the other four people mind missing the hash ?



Yes........yes we did!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Took me 20 minutes to beat it off

View attachment 307883


The old ball hitch. What? What did you think I was talking about preverts. Now off to trailerville. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

The 200T is taking much longer to get back together than it should.
Getting the old seals out was no fun ! Dang things are made out of bakealite type crap ? Just had to break chunks off to get them out ! New one are normal steel & rubber.
Jug had lots of carbon in it, cleaned that all out. Its now glued on.
Squish is .029 all the way around. Ring gap is .010 , new caber rings ? Old rings are also .010 . LOL

Time fer some lunch ! Slug food , bologna and swiss ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Finally, a european member explained that I was right on the way to pronounce stihl.
> Why do I get the feeling people will say germans pronounce stihl wrong......
> 
> If I started a thread on how to say jonsered, it might push sawtroll over 50k posts.... LOL



The Pit Bull may bite you on that one ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Took me 20 minutes to beat it off
> 
> View attachment 307883
> 
> 
> The old ball hitch. What? What did you think I was talking about preverts. Now off to trailerville.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Fraid to say anything ! 









































































































You may post pix ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> That was last night's supper!
> 
> 
> 
> Had to move the Squeal demo saw in the cab of the truck today due to the bed getting full with pressure washer, gen set, etc. Got out and came back about 20 mins later... and my truck has "Essence of Squeal" :angry2:



So the large Stihl saw for a mill will go to a poor 3rd world orphan. 

Filling out mailing slip now.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> So the large Stihl saw for a mill will go to a poor 3rd world orphan.
> 
> Filling out mailing slip now.



May just be a closet Steel lover ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

His buddy Stubby is peeking out of that Husky closet more and more ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Took me 20 minutes to beat it off
> 
> View attachment 307883
> 
> 
> The old ball hitch. What? What did you think I was talking about preverts. Now off to trailerville.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Incompetent eh. 

Need more practice.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Took me 20 minutes to beat it off
> 
> View attachment 307883
> 
> 
> The old ball hitch. What? What did you think I was talking about preverts. Now off to trailerville.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Heard of brass balls , never chrome balls . :msp_w00t:


----------



## little possum

Cantdog said:


> LOL Probably NOT what you wanted to hear...LOL!!!


A honest answer is what I was after. Definitely gonna take that into consideration on the price. He told me to look up prices of stuff, and get back with him. He was quoted 3k$ to recover the seats! Said it wasnt winterized so I am expecting a cracked block, but a simple head gasket would be nice haha  Still would tear down though


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> So the large Stihl saw for a mill will go to a poor 3rd world orphan.
> 
> Filling out mailing slip now.



I've joked Stihl as hard as anyone should. I really can't complain about ANYTHING about them other than for me, my mind grasps the way that other manufacturers do things a little quicker. That aside a story about this orphan saw...

Saturday I had to go in to score some concrete as my crew conveniently forgot a blade for their saw on Friday afternoon. I was scheduled to be off for the first Saturday in a month. This saw has a history of no one wanting to run it... they all demand NEW saws and for some unknown reason the upper management folds. I built this saw one night out of frustration from 3-4 carcasses laying around on the shop floor. I threw all the "Schteal scrizaps" [that's for you Geoff :msp_razz:] in the truck and went home. I needed a saw the next day and no one would lend me one so screw it.. I'll build one. I had NO new parts.. just what was left from everyone else's failed attempts to fix a saw. I built this saw doing such unethical things as reusing the jug gasket, old fuel line, seeping primer bulb, etc. (They will run with a hole in the primer bulb just fine.. lots of pulls to start though!) Put it all together and toss a blade on it. Filled it up with SEF 50:1 and pulled it three times and it set down into a nice idle. Fast forward three weeks of riding in the truck bed and several cuts by my "Amigos." I fill it up with fuel and figure I'll warm it up before I personally give it a work out as people keep telling me that it's no good when the realize where it came from. I fire it up to let it idle a few minutes before the upcoming cuts. Up rolls a local LEO to discuss some illegally parked cars and we walk away from my truck. 45 mins later I walk back up there and saw is still idling away. I had totally forgotten about it! I squeeze the throttle and no bog or anything, just right to WOT. I shut it down content that it was warmed up and then rode to the slab to give it grief. Dang saw didn't miss a beat. 

Anyone that isn't use to a demo saw, I can't imagine anything worse for one. I routinely pull WOT for 7-10 minutes. It's eating dust and one heck of a load. I can't imagine milling being any rougher on a saw... 

So do I like a Stihl.. yes. They are fine machines. :msp_scared:

My biggest issue with Stihl is I do not have a copy of MediaCat and the Stihl proprietary parts system. I am so busy with work and I have yet to find a local dealer that doesn't drag me over the coals for parts. I value being able to order parts at 10:00 at night in front of the TV and they show up at the door. One local dealer told me I couldn't buy a fuel cap O-ring for a 660. I would have to buy the whole cap, and they had it in stock, for $16.00. 


So Unc... when you heading down to check on us? Any thing you want to see or experience while you are here? Maybe some dining at "The Pit" in Raleigh or "Roast Grill"?? Both been featured on national food shows. If "Roast Grill" we can take you and Sparky to Wilson's Outdoor across the street... they have a two man Poulan hanging from the ceiling!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> A honest answer is what I was after. Definitely gonna take that into consideration on the price. He told me to look up prices of stuff, and get back with him. He was quoted 3k$ to recover the seats! Said it wasnt winterized so I am expecting a cracked block, but a simple head gasket would be nice haha  Still would tear down though



Expect NOTHING. Buy what you know is good and expect to replace everything you can't test. 

You know what BOAT stands for right?

Break
Out 
Another 
Thousand


----------



## little possum

Ive still got my 35 tore down, and the guy with pontoon offered a package deal on a bass tracker with a 78 35hp johonson. haha That would take me up to 6 boats here if we go through with it.

Bigger fish to fry, you guys have a good week


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> Ive still got my 35 tore down, and the guy with pontoon offered a package deal on a bass tracker with a 78 35hp johonson. haha That would take me up to 6 boats here if we go through with it.
> 
> Bigger fish to fry, you guys have a good week



Sounds like you should diversify your hobbies a bit more..... 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've joked Stihl as hard as anyone should. I really can't complain about ANYTHING about them other than for me, my mind grasps the way that other manufacturers do things a little quicker. That aside a story about this orphan saw...
> 
> Saturday I had to go in to score some concrete as my crew conveniently forgot a blade for their saw on Friday afternoon. I was scheduled to be off for the first Saturday in a month. This saw has a history of no one wanting to run it... they all demand NEW saws and for some unknown reason the upper management folds. I built this saw one night out of frustration from 3-4 carcasses laying around on the shop floor. I threw all the "Schteal scrizaps" [that's for you Geoff :msp_razz:] in the truck and went home. I needed a saw the next day and no one would lend me one so screw it.. I'll build one. I had NO new parts.. just what was left from everyone else's failed attempts to fix a saw. I built this saw doing such unethical things as reusing the jug gasket, old fuel line, seeping primer bulb, etc. (They will run with a hole in the primer bulb just fine.. lots of pulls to start though!) Put it all together and toss a blade on it. Filled it up with SEF 50:1 and pulled it three times and it set down into a nice idle. Fast forward three weeks of riding in the truck bed and several cuts by my "Amigos." I fill it up with fuel and figure I'll warm it up before I personally give it a work out as people keep telling me that it's no good when the realize where it came from. I fire it up to let it idle a few minutes before the upcoming cuts. Up rolls a local LEO to discuss some illegally parked cars and we walk away from my truck. 45 mins later I walk back up there and saw is still idling away. I had totally forgotten about it! I squeeze the throttle and no bog or anything, just right to WOT. I shut it down content that it was warmed up and then rode to the slab to give it grief. Dang saw didn't miss a beat.
> 
> Anyone that isn't use to a demo saw, I can't imagine anything worse for one. I routinely pull WOT for 7-10 minutes. It's eating dust and one heck of a load. I can't imagine milling being any rougher on a saw...
> 
> So do I like a Stihl.. yes. They are fine machines. :msp_scared:
> 
> My biggest issue with Stihl is I do not have a copy of MediaCat and the Stihl proprietary parts system. I am so busy with work and I have yet to find a local dealer that doesn't drag me over the coals for parts. I value being able to order parts at 10:00 at night in front of the TV and they show up at the door. One local dealer told me I couldn't buy a fuel cap O-ring for a 660. I would have to buy the whole cap, and they had it in stock, for $16.00.
> 
> 
> So Unc... when you heading down to check on us? Any thing you want to see or experience while you are here? Maybe some dining at "The Pit" in Raleigh or "Roast Grill"?? Both been featured on national food shows. If "Roast Grill" we can take you and Sparky to Wilson's Outdoor across the street... they have a two man Poulan hanging from the ceiling!



Finding a good Stihl dealer seems to be a huge problem everywhere ! I found a 3rd one round here now,but its 45 min one way there ! But i have heard good about them. For me its just way better to get it on line.
I forgot about media cat ! I will get one headed your way tomorrow ! This copy don't expire like older ones did !

I have a problem of liking to many brands ! LOL Be so much easier if I could keep it to 2 or 3 brands !
I also think Husky is way easier to work on than Stihl ! I do seem to work on a lot more Stihls than Huskys , could be there are just more Stihls around here ? LOL The pro Stihls are way easier than there home owner says too !
Nothing worse than a mini-mac I have worked on so far ! LOL

I also use any old part I can on my own stuff, just not for someone else. LOL Like this 353 , piston is barely scratched , very usable ! But I will let it go , so must be a new one. LOL
Can't say any used stuff has failed me yet ! I also run the living chit out of my stuff , cause I got nothing in it ! LOL That don't mean I abuse it !


----------



## tbone75

Not sure this 200T will get together tonight or not ? Cleaned every part up good,then pulled the muffler apart ! SOB is full of carbon ! Got it soaking pizz off now. LOL
And the muffler gasket is missing. Gotta find sumpin for that. Muffler can be put on after its all together , but just easier to do it before the case goes back on.
Can also see it needs opened up a LOT ! Very small hole fer it to get out !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> May just be a closet Steel lover ? :msp_rolleyes:



Think Ron might say that just so he can get a nice big Stihl ????


----------



## dancan

Or ......
Hello , my name is Robin and I luv flippy caps ......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Or ......
> Hello , my name is Robin and I luv flippy caps ......



:msp_scared:

Now ya did it !


----------



## dancan

Did what ????
I have a disability , you picken on me ?????


----------



## roncoinc

Just had a nice BBQ chicken for supper.

after reading the last few posts,,,,,,,,,i think i may lose it !!!! 


:bad_smelly:


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Just had a nice BBQ chicken for supper.
> 
> after reading the last few posts,,,,,,,,,i think i may lose it !!!!
> 
> 
> :bad_smelly:




Hey Ron. 

You need small drills for jets?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Did what ????
> I have a disability , you picken on me ?????



You gonna get the wrath of the Pit Bull and the Smurf ! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

It's OK John , I have beer .


----------



## dancan

German Beer ........... I luv ya , yer muh bes fren .


----------



## tbone75

Scraped the chit out of that muffler and sprayed it down again. Only got the cheap pizz off ! Can is the same color ! LOL Got 2 kinds of cheap chit some how ? Using the heavy duty stuff this time ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You gonna get the wrath of the Pit Bull and the Smurf ! :msp_scared:



Hey,,,he's handicapped !!

when the nurse finds him on the computer again he will get reprimanded ,,


----------



## tbone75

No idea what I am having fer supper ? Maybe I don't get any ? LOL

Forgot to get the bread out of the freezer ! Told the OL all I want is a smaich tonight. Not real hungry .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey,,,he's handicapped !!
> 
> when the nurse finds him on the computer again he will get reprimanded ,,



Spoiled muh fun again !


----------



## dancan

Oh ya , that , and the kotten kandy lite 
Sez on the bottle that "It may intensify the effect" LOL 
Last dicussion I had with the surgeon was well stated that if option 2 happened I was not going to travel down the dark road again , kotten kandy not lite was going home with me and I was not going to run out or have to ration it .
With what the surgeon didn't say , I expect to wake up to option 2 so I have about a month to get ready to start again from 0 ..........


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Scraped the chit out of that muffler and sprayed it down again. Only got the cheap pizz off ! Can is the same color ! LOL Got 2 kinds of cheap chit some how ? Using the heavy duty stuff this time ! LOL



Propane torch works better..


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Oh ya , that , and the kotten kandy lite
> Sez on the bottle that "It may intensify the effect" LOL
> Last dicussion I had with the surgeon was well stated that if option 2 happened I was not going to travel down the dark road again , kotten kandy not lite was going home with me and I was not going to run out or have to ration it .
> With what the surgeon didn't say , I expect to wake up to option 2 so I have about a month to get ready to start again from 0 ..........



Sure hope they don't have to go back in there ! You may be down fer another year ! That would sure suck !
But got to get ya back in shape again to run through the woods with saws ! :msp_w00t:

But we could have even more fun picking on the cripple ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Propane torch works better..



Wasn't sure about using it on a aluminum muffler ?


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Yum!
> 
> .... a huge glass of chocolate milk for lunch
> 
> Was missin the hash tho





roncoinc said:


> Did the other four people mind missing the hash ?





roncoinc said:


> Propane torch works better..



The eye works good for the hash I've been told .


----------



## dancan

Haveta call Rob fer some good Oneida butter knives tho .....


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Haveta call Rob fer some good Oneida butter knives tho .....



I'm stopping there on the way north end of September. 

I'll leave them with Robin?


----------



## dancan

Bestus hash floatin round here .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm stopping there on the way north end of September.
> 
> I'll leave them with Robin?



You sure you want Dan to have knives ? :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You sure you want Dan to have knives ? :msp_scared:



Won't be around him when he gets them.


----------



## tbone75

Got me some help to gut the campers ! that kid I get wood from wants to do it !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Won't be around him when he gets them.



Nah , worried about what he will do to him self ! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

Butter knives John , more dependable yhan an exPeeeeeeeee LOL


----------



## dancan

Oops , than ...... Daum exPeeboard ...


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Butter knives John , more dependable yhan an exPeeeeeeeee LOL



I know , you can't have them no more ! You hurt yerself ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

Anyone need a bag of chips, I got them with some philie smoked salmon creams cheese dip , no dip left, plenty of chips.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Anyone need a bag of chips, I got them with some philie smoked salmon creams cheese dip , no dip left, plenty of chips.



Nah , got a plenty. LOL

Salmon = YUK !! Nasty , nasty , nasty stuff !

Funny I like most fish ? I could eat that if I was starving ! But only if !!


----------



## IEL

Baked some bread today, and thats about it.... LOL


----------



## roncoinc

FINALLY got that zama C1U going,,had to blow 135lbs of air thru the jet to clear the nozzle !! LOL !!

machine tuned up and run's nice.

not bad for a freebie


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nah , got a plenty. LOL
> 
> Salmon = YUK !! Nasty , nasty , nasty stuff !
> 
> Funny I like most fish ? I could eat that if I was starving ! But only if !!



Jus cause you an Ron faint get yur fav of spam phillie........................


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> That was last night's supper!
> 
> 
> 
> Had to move the Squeal demo saw in the cab of the truck today due to the bed getting full with pressure washer, gen set, etc. Got out and came back about 20 mins later... and my truck has "Essence of Squeal" :angry2:



Yuh know....when I whuz younger I had a girl like that......pure Essense of Squeal..........LOL!!.....she done alright......yez she did......


----------



## Cantdog

little possum said:


> A honest answer is what I was after. Definitely gonna take that into consideration on the price. He told me to look up prices of stuff, and get back with him. He was quoted 3k$ to recover the seats! Said it wasnt winterized so I am expecting a cracked block, but a simple head gasket would be nice haha  Still would tear down though



Again LP.....Salt water or fresh???........closed system or raw water cooled????.......these answers make ALL the difference as to which way to go.....fresh water/ raw water cooled motor may well be rebuilt.....saltwater raw water cooled motor......not a snowballs chance in hell......bad....juju...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Repaired a chain tonight, broken tie strap, made up another same size from the roll and gave away one of my 440/460 hybrids.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Or ......
> Hello , my name is Robin and I luv flippy caps ......



Hsssssssss.......!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Repaired a chain tonight, broken tie strap, made up another same size from the roll and gave away one of my 440/460 hybrids.



Send it to Ohioer ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> German Beer ........... I luv ya , yer muh bes fren .



I only go as far east as Halifax for imported beer......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hsssssssss.......!!!!!!!!



I warned him !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Send it to Ohioer ? :msp_rolleyes:



This one will stay in NS, not all that far from me....:msp_sad:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Trailer home safe and sound. May need a tire or two but trailer is solid, floor boards are solid, wheels spin well. Needs some paint and good lights but I'm happy with it and so is the wife. She sees lots of furniture going in it. LOL Here's the pics. Last one is it tucked in safe and sound in it's parking place. Have to trim the bushes behind it.

View attachment 307936
View attachment 307937
View attachment 307938
View attachment 307939


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> FINALLY got that zama C1U going,,had to blow 135lbs of air thru the jet to clear the nozzle !! LOL !!
> 
> machine tuned up and run's nice.
> 
> not bad for a freebie



Everything I've seen on cleaning a carb said not to used compressed air. Ah Obie Wan you must teach me your tricks:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cantdog

BigDaddyR said:


> Everything I've seen on cleaning a carb said not to used compressed air. Ah Obie Wan you must teach me your tricks:msp_biggrin:



Smurfs compressed air is blew........


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Everything I've seen on cleaning a carb said not to used compressed air. Ah Obie Wan you must teach me your tricks:msp_biggrin:



Very seldom do you need to. Sometimes its the only way to unplug something. I do only if all else fails ! Nothing to loose ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Smurfs compressed air is blew........



Slugs is green !



:bad_smelly:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Very seldom do you need to. Sometimes its the only way to unplug something. I do only if all else fails ! Nothing to loose ! LOL



No problem at all if you know which holes its ok to blow through and what ones not to.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Slugs is green !
> 
> 
> 
> :bad_smelly:





HaHaHA!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No problem at all if you know which holes its ok to blow through and what ones not to.



Yea , but I don't know chit ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yea , but I don't know chit ! :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL,...Did you know that each and every one of those little passages has a specific use?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,...Did you know that each and every one of those little passages has a specific use?



Yep , I do know that ! Just not what one does what fer ? YET !


Gonna take a while ! YET !


----------



## Cantdog

I dunno John......looks like it's you and me and 15 "guests".........you feelin th pressure?????? ....yet..??


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> No problem at all if you know which holes its ok to blow through and what ones not to.



That's what she said:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I dunno John......looks like it's you and me and 15 "guests".........you feelin th pressure?????? ....yet..??



Yep , just about to blow ! 



:fart:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> That's what she said:hmm3grin2orange:



There he goes again !

Jackin to blowin ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yep , just about to blow !
> 
> 
> 
> :fart:



EEEeeeeeeeeeeKKKKKkkkkkkk...........nite!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep , I do know that ! Just not what one does what fer ? YET !
> 
> 
> Gonna take a while ! YET !



Some of the carb manufacturers have sites where they show all the passages and what each ones use is for. I remember the Tillotson carb company had a big placard with all their carbs on it. It showed in different colors which passage held air, incoming fuel and fuel going out to the venturi under varying loads, idle, partial and full throttle. The air passages were green, the incoming fuel was blue and the fuel going to the venturi was red. First one of them I remember seeing was for the Tillotson HL carbs.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> EEEeeeeeeeeeeKKKKKkkkkkkk...........nite!!!!!



Nite Robin


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some of the carb manufacturers have sites where they show all the passages and what each ones use is for. I remember the Tillotson carb company had a big placard with all their carbs on it. It showed in different colors which passage held air, incoming fuel and fuel going out to the venturi under varying loads, idle, partial and full throttle. The air passages were green, the incoming fuel was blue and the fuel going to the venturi was red. First one of them I remember seeing was for the Tillotson HL carbs.



Ron sent me all kinds of good carb stuff to read , just can't find time to do it !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nite Jerry. Enjoy the downtime.


----------



## tbone75

Had 3 coons on my deck last night. I was waiting on them tonight ! They just left , fer good ! I am getting really sick of them dang things !
I keep relocating them,but they keep coming back !


----------



## BigDaddyR

<is still waiting for his coonskin cap. cold weather is coming:msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> <is still waiting for his coonskin cap. cold weather is coming:msp_sad:



:hmm3grin2orange: 


Be happy to send you the whole thing !


----------



## IEL

Night guys.


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> Night guys.



Night Geoff


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Night Geoff



Hey Rob !!

The 10/22 did a good job tonight ! Hard to get 3 at once,in the dark ! LOL Got 2 before,first time for a 3fer ! LOL

Even had one coming up the deck at me after I hit the other 2 ! Very dumb coon ! LOL Kinda point and squeeze. LOL 
Musta thought he could get away ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Night guys.



Nite Geoff


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Rob !!
> 
> The 10/22 did a good job tonight ! Hard to get 3 at once,in the dark ! LOL Got 2 before,first time for a 3fer ! LOL
> 
> Even had one coming up the deck at me after I hit the other 2 ! Very dumb coon ! LOL Kinda point and squeeze. LOL
> Musta thought he could get away ! LOL




Gotta get you a reality show.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Gotta get you a reality show.....



PETA would just love it ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Them little goodies I put in it really hels too ! Volk. hammer,sear,springs and titanium firing pin. LOL Full length stock usually don't shoot as well,this one does ! Stihl want a good barrel for it with the match chamber ! LOL A little more edge always helps !


----------



## tbone75

Barrel won't really help all that much , the one on it stihl shoots better than I can. LOL Plus it shoots different ammo very well ! Some it don't like is them yellow jackets or stingers. Everything else I have tried shot real good !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Them little goodies I put in it really hels too ! Volk. hammer,sear,springs and titanium firing pin. LOL Full length stock usually don't shoot as well,this one does ! Stihl want a good barrel for it with the match chamber ! LOL A little more edge always helps !



Make your own luck.


----------



## tbone75

Slug slide time !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Make your own luck.



Confidence in the gun helps me a lot !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Confidence in the guy helps me a lot !



Prolly most important.


----------



## AU_K2500

Had a bad dream.. Cold sweats......thought I bought a whoskie.


OK, better now, walked in the garage and basked in the warm glow of stihls, stihl parts, and stihl accessories.


----------



## dancan

Dark roast , mmmmmmm good .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Dark roast , mmmmmmm good .



Lieutenant Dan. 

Good luck on your surgery.


----------



## dancan

Thanks Rob !
I'm not sweating it because I cannot change the outcome , at least I can do some pre-planning for worst case , I'll know in september .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Thanks Rob !
> I'm not sweating it because I cannot change the outcome , at least I can do some pre-planning for worst case , I'll know in september .



I'm at 80% for no surgery. If I keep at PT and doc's orders. 

Still wish my left knee worked though. Lol


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin or LP , I talked to the old man , he says you can borrow the boat , the key is under the floormat .


----------



## Cantdog

The rooster is crowing...coffee's on......shave shower and head down to the Marine Supply.....again.....need another gallon of resin.....that's three so far......and they finally got my 3/4" threeway diverter valve in.....been a month.....one of the things with a closed system is you have a belt driven raw water pump to the heat exchanger.....but you also must continue to operate the pump in the outdrive unit as it cools the upper drive as when on a good run it is completely out of the water and needs cooling......so Mercruiser says to block off the incoming water on the inside of the transom mount.....go outside and cut the 3/4" rubber hose between the transom mount and the gimbal housing.....just dump the water back overboard there.....Hmmmm...That didn't make much sense to me as you would not know if and/or when the drive pump failed....until the upper drive unit failed.....and you are calling on the radio for assistance!!! So I decided to put in a thru hull to pump the water overboard on the starboard side so I can simply look back from the helm and see the stream of water........then I decided to put in a threeway valve so I can divert this water to a washdown hose....anytime the engine is running......put the whole thing to good use.....gotta get muh money's worth out of that water.......and that pump.......LOL!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin or LP , I talked to the old man , he says you can borrow the boat , the key is under the floormat .



Sweet...what's she got for power????......371....453?????


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. My least favorite day of the week here....meeting day. Ohh well...closing in on the end of this project!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

I'm thinking 453 , 38' fiberglass , scoots along pretty darn good with that nice , rich exhaust sound , they put a lot of work in acoustic insulation , nice and quite at 17 knots .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'm thinking 453 , 38' fiberglass , scoots along pretty darn good with that nice , rich exhaust sound , they put a lot of work in acoustic insulation , nice and quite at 17 knots .



LOL They must have.....never heard a 2 stroke Detroit called nice and quiet!!! LOL!! 453 is what I run my sawmill with.....120 HP.....just about right...easy on fuel...don't have to run it hard......about 1750 rpm keeps the main saw at 650rpm...good power


----------



## dancan

17 knot is in the outboard BTW LOL


----------



## dancan

I was amazed how quite it was , until he opened the hatch LOL
More insulation in there than in my house .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 17 knot is in the outboard BTW LOL



I was thinking 17 knots was "spritely" for a 38' glass Novi......LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

When I was little......every summer this big 'ol Novi would appear towing 3-4 smaller unfinished Novi's....10-12 dory's with a couple peapods in each of the larger ones.........they would stop and sell boats at most every fishing port along the coast.....I think they were from up around Digby somewhere.......always was exiting to see 'em coming!!......we bought a 28', a 22' and a 17' dory one yr to use around our herring weir....


----------



## roncoinc

John..

may as well clear the area of critters.

this stuff works.













got a skonk last nite.
made it about 5 feet !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Robin,Ron,Dan!




Jimmy


----------



## dancan

Hey Jimmy ! We'll leave John alone for a bit .
You got a spare pull cord assembly for a cut saw ?
I think it's a TS400 .


----------



## dancan

8 knots , tops LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 8 knots , tops LOL



LOL!!!! Sounds more like it.......


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Jimmy.....


----------



## roncoinc

Dan,,what model steal trimmer did you need the coil for ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Hey Jimmy ! We'll leave John alone for a bit .
> You got a spare pull cord assembly for a cut saw ?
> I think it's a TS400 .



Those things are gold. First thing that gets robbed off one...before the diamond blade! I don't have one...just half a carcass left of a 400 with no plastics at all. Carb, jug, crank case, fuel tank. I'll look around though. 




Jimmy


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Only an hour in to what's looking like a LOOOONG day. Be glad when this week is over. For a lot of reasons.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Lieutenant Dan.
> 
> Good luck on your surgery.



Yeah. What he said. Good luck. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Only an hour in to what's looking like a LOOOONG day. Be glad when this week is over. For a lot of reasons.



when this week is over its gone. then comes next week. make the best of the time you got. gotta be some good stuff mixed in with the crap. just sayin


----------



## AU_K2500

jerrycmorrow said:


> when this week is over its gone. then comes next week. make the best of the time you got. gotta be some good stuff mixed in with the crap. just sayin



Wise words Jerry. Thanks for that. Things could always be worse. Gotta look at the good things in life.


----------



## roncoinc

John and Rick have all the carb info that even shows the flow of fuel and air in diff colors.

repair manuals for all makes and models.

IPL's for same.

what kits to use,,,,,etc.... lot's of good stuff !!


----------



## little possum

Cantdog said:


> Again LP.....Salt water or fresh???........closed system or raw water cooled????.......these answers make ALL the difference as to which way to go.....fresh water/ raw water cooled motor may well be rebuilt.....saltwater raw water cooled motor......not a snowballs chance in hell......bad....juju...


Fresh water as far as I know, and Im not sure on the cooling.

Time for a 20+ hr ride. Yippeee


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Dan,,what model steal trimmer did you need the coil for ??



It's a KM55


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> It's a KM55



Stihl makes a KM ??
cant find it.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Stihl makes a KM ??
> cant find it.



Found it.

single leg coil.
looks like a small homie will fit.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

I might have to buy a dozen or so cans of that fly and skunk killer as a little stockpile for the future. I hear talk of banning that stuff due to it being too toxic.
I dont have any animal problem yet, but it would be good to have when I do.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Theme song for this meeting just played on the radio as I pulled up... "Pissin' in the Wind"

Damn radio is smart!




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

You guys is gabby this morning ! LOL

Got me some sleep again , couple muscle relaxers helped !



Ron I will get that stuff soon as I get to town again ! That skunk didn't make it far !! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry.

I read the thread on the walbro 199,,thot everybody knew that years ago ??

That was the reason i didnt post about it.
making sure the parts have enough holes and the holes line up is well,,obviouse ?

always went with the black rubbery fuel pumps when i could.
can feel the blue is to stiff,,the composite if all i had to use.

always looked like them carb's could'nt get enough air behind the diaphram without the hole,after looking at other carbs a hole in the cover was an easy mod.
had other mods i was going to try but sold the saw 

That was about four years ago !!

I'm almost sure somebody else has posted that stuff.. ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jerry.
> 
> I read the thread on the walbro 199,,thot everybody knew that years ago ??
> 
> That was the reason i didnt post about it.
> making sure the parts have enough holes and the holes line up is well,,obviouse ?
> 
> always went with the black rubbery fuel pumps when i could.
> can feel the blue is to stiff,,the composite if all i had to use.
> 
> always looked like them carb's could'nt get enough air behind the diaphram without the hole,after looking at other carbs a hole in the cover was an easy mod.
> had other mods i was going to try but sold the saw
> 
> That was about four years ago !!
> 
> I'm almost sure somebody else has posted that stuff.. ??



We talked about them in here a year or so ago. You said you had an idea on how to fix them , but never tried it.


----------



## IEL

Ron, any chance of getting me some of that carb stuff?
I know how to take apart and put together, but thats it...
I would pay postage!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yep this meeting is dragging on....nothing exciting at all or intelligent. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Good chance of rain the rest of the week. Hope it clears up for Sun. family GTG !


Think I slept a little to good,taking a while to get going. LOL 8 hrs in bed only got up once at 5am to take a leak ! That is some serious sleep fer a Slug !
Body sure feels better when I don't sleep fer chit. LOL But got to have sleep too !


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Ron, any chance of getting me some of that carb stuff?
> I know how to take apart and put together, but thats it...
> I would pay postage!



PM me your mailiong ad.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yep this meeting is dragging on....nothing exciting at all or intelligent.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



We had safety meeting every week and a big one once a month at my old " W " place. Talk about boring ! Once every 5 yrs. we had to have a 40hr safety meeting !! If you were off work 30 days , had to have a 8 hr meeting before you could go back to work !
Anyone ever got hurt,they made sure it was your fault ! And would usually try to fire you !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> We talked about them in here a year or so ago. You said you had an idea on how to fix them , but never tried it.



HHhhmmmm,,,,,,...easily confused but i think that may have been one of the "other" mod's i was going to try ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> PM me your mailiong ad.



May want to send media cat too ?

Your part got mailed out today !

Forgot to send Flap Jack media cat ! :bang: Maybe tomorrow I can .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HHhhmmmm,,,,,,...easily confused but i think that may have been one of the "other" mod's i was going to try ??



Very possible !!

Ya know how a Slug brain is ?


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> May want to send media cat too ?
> 
> Your part got mailed out today !
> 
> Forgot to send Flap Jack media cat ! :bang: Maybe tomorrow I can .



Media cat would be nice.


----------



## tbone75

I got to just take the time to read more of the stuff Ron sent me !!

Just so much great stuff its not funny !!


----------



## IEL

PM sent.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> May want to send media cat too ?
> 
> Your part got mailed out today !
> 
> Forgot to send Flap Jack media cat ! :bang: Maybe tomorrow I can .



No rush. Picked up another TS420 today. This is one I went soup to nuts on...can't fix the human part of the equation. Operator can't understand how to start it. Floods it then cries....


Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Media cat would be nice.



Making a copy now.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> No rush. Picked up another TS420 today. This is one I went soup to nuts on...can't fix the human part of the equation. Operator can't understand how to start it. Floods it then cries....
> 
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



I see a lot of people flooding saws ! Tell them over and over how to start it !!


----------



## tbone75

Anyone happen to have a decent 18" - 325 bar for a Eeko I could trade ya out of ? Need it fer a friend round here.


----------



## IEL

Thanks Ron!

Sorry Mr. Slug, the only echo thing around here is my MM leaf blower.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Found it.
> 
> single leg coil.
> looks like a small homie will fit.



That makes me think I should look at a couple of my parts trimmers , one of them may fit .
Thanks Ron !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Anyone happen to have a decent 18" - 325 bar for a Eeko I could trade ya out of ? Need it fer a friend round here.



what else fits ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That makes me think I should look at a couple of my parts trimmers , one of them may fit .
> Thanks Ron !



Any of them ones I just got fit ?


----------



## IEL

John, its too bad Im not closer to you.
I am trying to find a small stihl or husky whacker for my uncle. I saw 4 stihl whackers and two blowers for $20 a piece, all needing the notmal carb work. Sold before I could call him.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> what else fits ??



Poulan but needs to be 325 . I have plenty of 3/8 , just no 325.


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Got my nephews here this mornin.........to many rugrats runnin round

Worked some on the stock for my buddies paintball gun.........dremel battery charging


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> John, its too bad Im not closer to you.
> I am trying to find a small stihl or husky whacker for my uncle. I saw 4 stihl whackers and two blowers for $20 a piece, all needing the notmal carb work. Sold before I could call him.....



Dang ! I would have took all that !


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Dang ! I would have took all that !



I treid to... LOL


----------



## tbone75

May be easier for me to just replace the sprocket with a 3/8 ? Got plenty of 3/8lp bars !


----------



## tbone75

This guy is selling fire wood to make some money.No job and UP has run out on him. Gonna buy some wood from him soon just to help him out.
Been fixing his saws for nothing all year. LOL He needs a new bar bad ! Plus hes hard on saws !
Got that coil from Flap Jack to fix his Craptsman.


----------



## tbone75

Need to find a break handle for his Echo 5000 , he broke it off ? LOL


----------



## IEL

Any thoughts on those poulan and ryobi whackers?
Thinking a split shaft one might be good for a pole saw.
Wouldnt be used a whole lot.


Probably safer than my old neighbors pole saw... He duct taped an electric chainsaw onto a canoe padle.... LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Any thoughts on those poulan and ryobi whackers?
> Thinking a split shaft one might be good for a pole saw.
> Wouldnt be used a whole lot.
> 
> 
> Probably safer than my old neighbors pole saw... He duct taped an electric chainsaw onto a canoe padle.... LOL



I have one , just haven't used it yet ? LOL Need to !!


----------



## tbone75

Never mind on that bar, just hit me ! That Eeko has a rim on it !! I got rims !!


Told ya bout that Slug brain ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Any thoughts on those poulan and ryobi whackers?
> Thinking a split shaft one might be good for a pole saw.
> Wouldnt be used a whole lot.
> 
> 
> Probably safer than my old neighbors pole saw... He duct taped an electric chainsaw onto a canoe padle.... LOL




For that you would want a two stroke,run in any position.

i got ryobie's,love em,just NOT the 26cc version !! they suck !!

troy bilt and toro attachments fit.


----------



## tbone75

Seems the brain may be waking up ? Body is soso ,better try to put that 200 together. 2 days for a 1-1/2 hr job ! 

Slug !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Never mind on that bar, just hit me ! That Eeko has a rim on it !! I got rims !!
> 
> 
> Told ya bout that Slug brain ! LOL



Some days I am a real dumass ! :bang:

Old age + drugs + non stop pain ! A brain is a terrible thing to waste !


----------



## IEL

I am getting very tired of the doves/pigeons and their noise...

Any thoughts on how to get rid of them?
Im thinking a piece of pipe, a musket ball, and the air compressor....
Shotgun isnt an option.... Living in the city sucks...
Again, being in the city a normal pellet gun might not go over well....


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> I am getting very tired of the doves/pigeons and their noise...
> 
> Any thoughts on how to get rid of them?
> Im thinking a piece of pipe, a musket ball, and the air compressor....
> Shotgun isnt an option.... Living in the city sucks...
> Again, being in the city a normal pellet gun might not go over well....



Poisen

Alka seltzer or aspirin


----------



## IEL

farrell said:


> Poisen
> 
> Alka seltzer or aspirin



I will give it a shot.
I am thinking of feeding them for a week or two in one place, then add the poison with the seed one day.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> I will give it a shot.
> I am thinking of feeding them for a week or two in one place, then add the poison with the seed one day.



Did you see the poison i used ?
should work with bird food too 

got media cat AND 4 gig's of carb stuff on two dvd's done and ready..
well,,actually a lot more than just carb stuff,,you will see,,IF you bother to read it !!
unlike SOME people !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Did you see the poison i used ?
> should work with bird food too
> 
> got media cat AND 4 gig's of carb stuff on two dvd's done and ready..
> well,,actually a lot more than just carb stuff,,you will see,,IF you bother to read it !!
> unlike SOME people !!



Not me!

I don't have it so I cants read it!


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> I will give it a shot.
> I am thinking of feeding them for a week or two in one place, then add the poison with the seed one day.



Or golden malrin available at a TSC near you


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Not me!
> 
> I don't have it so I cants read it!



Dont gots what ??
media cat or carb info ??


----------



## IEL

Thanks ron, I will be sure to read it.

I am not sure golden malrin would be a good idea here. With me having a cat, my dad a dog, and other cats around, I wouldnt want them to get poisoned from a dead bird. 
I assume alka seltzer wouldnt do any harm to a cat or dog eating it? (the dead bird

I would still rry and clean them up as fast as possible.

Although, if the malrin killed them fast enough, I could just pick them up right away...


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Dont gots what ??
> media cat or carb info ??



Carb info


----------



## IEL

I am definatly going to have to ramp up my garden protection next year...
I lost plants to deer, the puppy, and the neighbourhood cats used it as a litter box....
Im thinking chicken wire for puppy, puppy for deer, and some sort of an air gun firing soft objects for the cats.


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> I am definatly going to have to ramp up my garden protection next year...
> I lost plants to deer, the puppy, and the neighbourhood cats used it as a litter box....
> Im thinking chicken wire for puppy, puppy for deer, and some sort of an air gun firing soft objects for the cats.



What about an airsoft rifle or paintball gun?


----------



## IEL

farrell said:


> What about an airsoft rifle or paintball gun?



Paintball might be too might be too messy...
I might try a $20 airsoft pistol... Worth a shot anyways...


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I have one , just haven't used it yet ? LOL Need to !!



Slugs don't look up , they just mow LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well that was an easy fix on the TS420.....pull the cord. Couldn't make the thing not run! Asked him how he starts it and he showed me.

Start by setting throttle lock.
Set choke to full.
Pump primer 10 times.
Pull until fully flooded and call Flapjack.

Same procedure hot, cold, what ever.....don't know what was wrong!




Jimmy


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> Paintball might be too might be too messy...
> I might try a $20 airsoft pistol... Worth a shot anyways...



You can buy pepper balls or rubber balls for a paintball gun too


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Thanks ron, I will be sure to read it.
> 
> I am not sure golden malrin would be a good idea here. With me having a cat, my dad a dog, and other cats around, I wouldnt want them to get poisoned from a dead bird.
> I assume alka seltzer wouldnt do any harm to a cat or dog eating it? (the dead bird
> 
> I would still rry and clean them up as fast as possible.
> 
> Although, if the malrin killed them fast enough, I could just pick them up right away...



Geeoff,,have you been keeping up what with we have been saying about the golden malrin ??
did you follow the link i posted on rackoons ??
most die right at the feeding site..
last nite a skunk made it 5-6 feet !!
a bird would drop right on the spot !!
put out when you are there and put away when you are not


----------



## tbone75

My daughter came over with my grandson for a visit !  Had a great time !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Geeoff,,have you been keeping up what with we have been saying about the golden malrin ??
> did you follow the link i posted on rackoons ??
> most die right at the feeding site..
> last nite a skunk made it 5-6 feet !!
> a bird would drop right on the spot !!
> put out when you are there and put away when you are not



Picking some up tomorrow , if I can make it to town ?


----------



## tbone75

Got the 200T all back together , fired right up !

Then just falls on its nose. LOL Guessing it need the carb fixed .

Hey Jerry ! LOL

How you do that again ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This guy is selling fire wood to make some money.No job and UP has run out on him. Gonna buy some wood from him soon just to help him out.
> Been fixing his saws for nothing all year. LOL He needs a new bar bad ! Plus hes hard on saws !
> Got that coil from Flap Jack to fix his Craptsman.



Guess I am not the only one that does that.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got the 200T all back together , fired right up !
> 
> Then just falls on its nose. LOL Guessing it need the carb fixed .
> 
> Hey Jerry ! LOL
> 
> How you do that again ? LOL



I will send you a PM.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess I am not the only one that does that.....LOL



Bout all of us in here do somethings like that. LOL

Best bunch of guys on AS far as I am concerned !

Few other out there that fit in well too !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will send you a PM.



Thanks Jerry ! 

If I sell it , don't want it coming back ! LOL Unless they did something to it ! LOL


----------



## IEL

I will see if I can get some of that golden malrin stuff. Anything to stop that non stop

COOOOOCOO COO COOOOOOCOO COO

every damn morning.

How much of that stuff does it take? Home hardware says $20 a pound online... No tsc out here...


I will see about an airsoft gun for those cats in the garden.....
If for some reason it isnt an option, I might just try a piece of copper pipe and the air blow gun... 
I bet a butt full of dried beans would send it the message...
Ooooh Just remembered I have an mini air cannon made out of pvc pipe.. I will try that first.


----------



## BigDaddyR

I got diapers in the mail today. 

Hmm. 

View attachment 308112



Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , airsoft ....

Empty one of these 







plus a small hole and one of these 






This at the top after you unscrew the stuff and install a short 1/2" pipe nipple and one of these 






A piece of 1/2" conduit threaded at 1 end about 4' long insalled on the other side of the valve






One of these these with plastic bag wrapped around it for packing 






With the tank empty open the ball valve and use a 5' ramrod to push the coppertop down to the valve , close the valve , fill from your compressor through the valve stem , DO NOT LOOK DOWN THE BUISNESS END OF THE CONDUIT !!!!
Point at target and open the valve .

Presto !
The Stinguisher !!!!!!

It will ricochet off a steel door , go though 1/4" plywood and dent a car fender 30' away , don't ask how I know LOL


Stinguisher , registered trademark of Madouesse Productions , all rights reserved .


----------



## BigDaddyR

Ahh good no diapers. Just a nice old saw that needs poss a p/c and for sure needs the chainbrake handle/hardware. 

May get to do my first cyl clean. 

View attachment 308113



Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

BigDaddyR said:


> Ahh good no diapers. Just a nice old saw that needs poss a p/c and for sure needs the chainbrake handle/hardware.
> 
> May get to do my first cyl clean.
> 
> View attachment 308113
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Sorry Rick , I looked for the unlike button but it said I first had to click on the like button ..... I couldn't do it LOL


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> I got diapers in the mail today.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> View attachment 308112
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Something yer not telling us ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

I bet John "Likes" it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jerry !
> 
> If I sell it , don't want it coming back ! LOL Unless they did something to it ! LOL



Sent you a PM, you should have no trouble fixing that carb following those instructions.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmm , airsoft ....
> 
> Empty one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus a small hole and one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This at the top after you unscrew the stuff and install a short 1/2" pipe nipple and one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A piece of 1/2" conduit threaded at 1 end about 4' long insalled on the other side of the valve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these these with plastic bag wrapped around it for packing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the tank empty open the ball valve and use a 5' ramrod to push the coppertop down to the valve , close the valve , fill from your compressor through the valve stem , DO NOT LOOK DOWN THE BUISNESS END OF THE CONDUIT !!!!
> Point at target and open the valve .
> 
> Presto !
> The Stinguisher !!!!!!
> 
> It will ricochet off a steel door , go though 1/4" plywood and dent a car fender 30' away , don't ask how I know LOL
> 
> 
> Stinguisher , registered trademark of Madouesse Productions , all rights reserved .



Nice Dan ! LOL

I like tater guns real well ! D batteries ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

Rick,,no carb yet ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

You fellas overengineer everything, must be Stihl engineers....LOL

Surgical tubing mounted on a nice arm braced slingshot frame and some common marbles for ammo will dispatch all manner of small critters within 50' out to 100' if a head shot. Absolutely silent and very easy to transport/carry.


----------



## roncoinc

Oh yes,,,,,,,,,,................

medication night tonight . 

so i'm expecting you guys to keep an eye on me...

if i start getting meen or nasty or acting like,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, like,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,like,,,,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.........

like DAN !!!! let me know !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh yes,,,,,,,,,,................
> 
> medication night tonight .
> 
> so i'm expecting you guys to keep an eye on me...
> 
> if i start getting meen or nasty or acting like,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, like,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,like,,,,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.........
> 
> like DAN !!!! let me know !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey now ! Danny is a real nice guy !






To me ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You fellas overengineer everything, must be Stihl engineers....LOL
> 
> Surgical tubing mounted on a nice arm braced slingshot frame and some common marbles for ammo will dispatch all manner of small critters within 50' out to 100' if a head shot. Absolutely silent and very easy to transport/carry.



Wrist Rocket ! Them things is bad azz !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nice Dan ! LOL
> 
> I like tater guns real well ! D batteries ! :msp_rolleyes:



John , I also made a bead blaster that looks like this 






1 1/2" valve , unscrew the cone screw in a 4' piece of exhaust pipe welded to a pipe nipple , load and go LOL


The Stinguisher LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wrist Rocket ! Them things is bad azz !



You know it, can fill the pot at the hunting camp without wasting one bullet.


----------



## dancan

At least the Stinguisher is Shiney red , or is it closer to J red ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I want to build a dust cannon as my next project.


----------



## dancan

Daum , 3 beer night and I only gots 2 beer


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I want to build a dust cannon as my next project.



Dust cloud ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Daum , 3 beer night and I only gots 2 beer



Surly gots something else ?


----------



## dancan

I got a piece of 5" plastic water main somewhere , that would pack a load of dust LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dust cloud ?



Yep, launch dust skyward, it burns like the ####ens.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I got a piece of 5" plastic water main somewhere , that would pack a load of dust LOL



I got lots of 6" green high pressure water main pipe, just have to come up with a propellant and igniter. Think a plastic bag filled with a propellant sitting at the bottom of the pipe with the dust piled on top, ignite the propellant and boom the dust launches skyward.


----------



## tbone75

OL says I got to get out fer a bit , she wants to run the sweeper in here. LOL

BBL


----------



## IEL

Good thinking Jerry! I have two of those lying around...
One is a 40 year old falcon my dad had when he was a kid, just broke its original band a few years back.
The other is a $13 special from crappy tire. The band broke after two months..... 
I need to get some surgical tubing......


My air cannon is a little simpler. A 3 foot length of 3/4 inch pvc pipe with a tire valve in the end, and a ball valve on the other. A 16" piece of the same pipe for the barrel.
With a little tissue wadding it fires a marble real hard. It also does nicely with birdseed as more of a shotgun load.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Surly gots something else ?



Well John , I gots no rhumm , no tekilla , no whiskee , no wodka and I'm not a whiner , I am tryin to throw back the wife last cooler but it is not to my liking at all ,I don't need the koten kandy so I'll save that for a rainy day when the sweet tooth needs it , I might have to drive over to Ron's place and try some of his free meds to see it they make for a good substitute .
This situation will not happen again :msp_angry:


----------



## dancan

Ayup , sad sitya-ation .
Haven't heard from Ron in a bit ...... he must be happy .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Wrist Rocket ! Them things is bad azz !



I keep one in the shop at all times! Got real good with it in my younger days... still hold my own pretty well. 3/8 steel shot is my favorite load.


----------



## IEL

I might have to build a modified version of dans air cannon.. Im thinking barrel for golf ball, with attached fishing reel to retrieve ball. That would be just the ticket for hanging radio antennas in trees. I might be able to get my hands on a too old to be retested fire department air tank. Might be just the ticket.


----------



## IEL

Jimmy in NC said:


> I keep one in the shop at all times! Got real good with it in my younger days... still hold my own pretty well. 3/8 steel shot is my favorite load.



I have always been too cheap to buy the steel shot...
I have mainly used rocks and hex nuts.
I have been thinking of getting one of those 00 buckshot molds and casting my own. Seems like the perfect ammo...


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Sorry Rick , I looked for the unlike button but it said I first had to click on the like button ..... I couldn't do it LOL



Hey you considered it so that's worth something.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Calling it a night early slackers. Take it easy!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Rick,,no carb yet ??



I'll check with the wife to see if she got the mail. I get home to late and if she forgot might be sitting down there. I'll let you know. Have to go down in my white "shorts" and scare the neighbors.

Wife says nothing today.


----------



## IEL

Night jimmy.


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> You fellas overengineer everything, must be Stihl engineers....LOL
> 
> Surgical tubing mounted on a nice arm braced slingshot frame and some common marbles for ammo will dispatch all manner of small critters within 50' out to 100' if a head shot. Absolutely silent and very easy to transport/carry.



Same engineers that over engineer Audi, Mercedes, and VW.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night Jimmy


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Calling it a night early slackers. Take it easy!



Nite Flapjack.


----------



## roncoinc

HHhhmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,............

Zama carb problems ??

owned by Squeel !! go figure why !! 

going in morning for LAb work,,get blood drawn,,,think they got a STIHL sign over the door ??

be the same,,,get the blood sucked out and get nothing for it !!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Small conundrum with my trailer I got. The angle of the gate is too steep for my mower. May need to extend the gate by a foot or two to get it at a reasonable angle that my deck won't drag on and I'll need to be able to get my splitter 600lb up it by myself. Gate is 4' and already a heck of an air dam. Maybe make it folding. Trailer deck is at 20" and level to within 1/2" front to back. Guy at work says I can raise the front 2" at the hitch because the load will pull the front down at the hitch when loaded. Not sure if that will be nough to correct and then when I pull the mower off?

Anybody else tackle this one recently.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Small conundrum with my trailer I got. The angle of the gate is too steep for my mower. May need to extend the gate by a foot or two to get it at a reasonable angle that my deck won't drag on and I'll need to be able to get my splitter 600lb up it by myself. Gate is 4' and already a heck of an air dam. Maybe make it folding. Trailer deck is at 20" and level to within 1/2" front to back. Guy at work says I can raise the front 2" at the hitch because the load will pull the front down at the hitch when loaded. Not sure if that will be nough to correct and then when I pull the mower off?
> 
> Anybody else tackle this one recently.



Aint ya got any car ramps to lay under the tailgate ??
up the ramps and onta the gate !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Aint ya got any car ramps to lay under the tailgate ??
> up the ramps and onta the gate !!



Yep. The gate pinches before it goes 1/4 of the way back. The guy made the gate and put it on. He says it's good for 4K lbs but no good if I can't use it. The trailer is heavy duty and the frame is about 5-6" tall. The height of the deck then would be about 25-26". I'll have to measure tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

You guys been slacking ! I was gone fer a while ! Worked on a whacker ! LOL New lines and primer bulb , starts but won't run. Play more tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

Ron I got some 3.7 V lithium batteries for some reason ? LOL 

They don't work in muh flash light ! LOL Blew the bulb real quick ! LOL

Anything else I can use them in,without hurting it ?

AA size


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Yep. The gate pinches before it goes 1/4 of the way back. The guy made the gate and put it on. He says it's good for 4K lbs but no good if I can't use it. The trailer is heavy duty and the frame is about 5-6" tall. The height of the deck then would be about 25-26". I'll have to measure tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry , thanks for the carb help !


----------



## IEL

Night jerry.


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


>



Nice woodpile. I saw a trailer like that for $1500 about 15 min from me. Got mine for 1/3 of the cost. Worse case scenario I could paint it and sell it and buy one closer to what I need. 

Considered dovetailing it like that one.

Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Nice woodpile. I saw a trailer like that for $1500 about 15 min from me. Got mine for 1/3 of the cost. Worse case scenario I could paint it and sell it and buy one closer to what I need.
> 
> Considered dovetailing it like that one.
> 
> Nite Jerry



Jerry has problems with beavertails ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> May want to send media cat too ?
> 
> Your part got mailed out today !
> 
> Forgot to send Flap Jack media cat ! :bang: Maybe tomorrow I can .



Hey john


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


----------



## tbone75

Hey goobers !

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey Rob!



Hey adam. 

Back to machines!!!!! 

W at the J thing.


----------



## tbone75

Slug has been working on this 200T carb , think I got it ? LOL

Better go to bed now ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Time to grind the beans .....


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Time to grind the beans .....



Nope. End of caffeine. Start to dream.


----------



## dancan

Enjoy that comphy pillow .


----------



## dancan

It's caffiene free .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> It's caffiene free .



Good safety tip. 

Hey Dan.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning. Off to another fun filled day in the sun. My foreman is out for a few days so I have to run his crew....not terrible but not what I normally choose to do. Ohh well....time and this job marches on!




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Slug is back up again !


----------



## tbone75

Strange I can't sleep , 2 muscle relaxers last night .

Seems the other slackers are sleeping well ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Sleep ???
I'm workin .
Hmmm , if someone is doin bloodwork , hope they remember no breaky or coffee .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sleep ???
> I'm workin .
> Hmmm , if someone is doin bloodwork , hope they remember no breaky or coffee .



Yep , that sucks !

Got to do that in bout 6 weeks.


----------



## tbone75

Bout ready to go back to bed !


----------



## Cantdog

"Nuther two and a half Franklins dropped at the Marine Supply yesterday.......that's five Franklins this week.......so far.....looks to be a race.......whether I get the boat done, or run out of liquid assets fist.....neck and neck......right now....

Oh My!!! Just think of the saws I could have bought!!!!! All those antique X series Jonsereds I've seen in the last couple yrs. on ebay that go for $1,000 or better, a pop......just be a drop in the bucket....(sigh)......Back to th "Boat Shop".....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stop number one of the day and you are back in bed John?! 

Hope you get some sleep!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## roncoinc

CCccoofffffeeeeeeeeee ,,,,,, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

caint have none !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

I feel your pain Ron.. I have to have blood work every six months......
By 7am I have normally had a big pot of oatmeal, a few coffees, and some toast....
I live on breakfast.....


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## farrell

Sure is quiet in here.............


----------



## IEL

Too quiet...


----------



## tbone75

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/238372.htm


This is what I did to this 200T carb. Hope it fixed it ? Try it out in just a bit !


----------



## tbone75

Finally got some decent sleep for a few hours !

Was sleeping good till the OL woke me up to see the new baby. LOL I hadn't got to see him yet ! 
He sure is a little thing ! Just a little over 5lbs ! LOL He does have some big hands and feet, may grow into them. LOL

Stayed up for an hour them back to bed again ! LOL

Least the back don't feel to bad ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Gonna go try this carb out , got muh fingers crossed !


----------



## IEL

Good luck John.


----------



## farrell

Well the two weeks of no pay caught up

The short term disability check hasn't showed up yet

And stuff is gettin shut off

Off to sell the .223 I guess


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Well the two weeks of no pay caught up
> 
> The short term disability check hasn't showed up yet
> 
> And stuff is gettin shut off
> 
> Off to sell the .223 I guess



That sucks. I know the feeling myself. Work hard and still struggle. Something's gonna change. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Well the two weeks of no pay caught up
> 
> The short term disability check hasn't showed up yet
> 
> And stuff is gettin shut off
> 
> Off to sell the .223 I guess



Wish I was closer, may help you with that 223. Looking for one of them . Would have to send it some dealer and lots of BS to go through !! To much trouble . Good luck !!!!!

Been there myself too ! Really sicks !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> CCccoofffffeeeeeeeeee ,,,,,, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> caint have none !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I feel your pain. Can't get going without my Dinkin


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

The 200T runs like a champ ! 

But won't shut off . LOL Guess I will tear into that next.

Guess its back to the whackers after that. :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> I feel your pain. Can't get going without my Dinkin
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Dew !!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Well the two weeks of no pay caught up
> 
> The short term disability check hasn't showed up yet
> 
> And stuff is gettin shut off
> 
> Off to sell the .223 I guess



Send it to me !!


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> I feel your pain. Can't get going without my Dinkin
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



No box yet ??


----------



## tbone75

Lunch break is bout over.


Just membered I have my Nephews Husky 350 to put back together ! LOL Needs a new piston.

Haven't ordered the 353 piston yet,need more stuff to order with it.

Be nice to work on a Husky !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> No box yet ??



Not sure. Working right now. I'll let you know when I get home after 6. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

About to call it a day. Principal came out and told me to block the road tomorrow afternoon as they were having a big sports tournament this weekend and he needed traffic control. I couldn't believe it....asked to be annoying!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## little possum

24hrs in the denali, bout went crazy. Finally let us in the hotel at 3 so nap time. I'm not fond of San Antonio!


----------



## tbone75

No luck finding my no stop problem yet ? All contacts are clean and seem to be working. Maybe a broken wire ?

Don't know how to use my meter to check for broken wires ? Never had a meter or anyone to show me how to use it ! 
Dad was good with all that kind of stuff , just never was around him when he was doing them kind of things.
He worked a Newark Air Force Base , repaired missile guidance systems. He was a section chief his last few years there.
His hobby was horses , he didn't fix much of anything ? LOL
No wonder I hate horses !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got something fer someone else today. LOL












Maybe ? Kinda like it . :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## IEL

Looks just like my benchmade mini pika. I guess that's what they based it off. I always knew that benchmade was a semi-clone...
Nice little knife. Too bad mine has the half serrations...


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Looks just like my benchmade mini pika. I guess that's what they based it off. I always knew that benchmade was a semi-clone...
> Nice little knife. Too bad mine has the half serrations...



This one is a Spyderco


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> No luck finding my no stop problem yet ? All contacts are clean and seem to be working. Maybe a broken wire ?
> 
> Don't know how to use my meter to check for broken wires ? Never had a meter or anyone to show me how to use it !
> Dad was good with all that kind of stuff , just never was around him when he was doing them kind of things.
> He worked a Newark Air Force Base , repaired missile guidance systems. He was a section chief his last few years there.
> His hobby was horses , he didn't fix much of anything ? LOL
> No wonder I hate horses !! LOL



Set it to ohms. Dunno how to inset that symbol but look for zero to ohms resistance one end of wire to other. If you get infinity or real high reading....broken wire. What kind of meter? This is a check you can do with the audible setting if the meter has that. 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Set it to ohms. Dunno how to inset that symbol but look for zero to ohms resistance one end of wire to other. If you get infinity or real high reading....broken wire. What kind of meter? This is a check you can do with the audible setting if the meter has that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Done fergot ? Only had it a little while. LOL Not a real cheapo. I will dig it out after I eat, home made pizza !!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

If you get a picture of the meter I'll try to add some arrows and such on how to get it to read what you need.


----------



## dancan

From the sounds of things Ron or Rob should do a roadtrip/race , see who can get to the .223 first to stop the meen utility man from snipping the wires and then a mad dash to John's so the winner can give him some lecticity schoolin ........Hmmmmm , sounds like prime time TV show .


----------



## BigDaddyR

I got mail! Got it here Ron. Looks better than new and thanks for the CD's. I'll be viewing those in short order. 

The extra paper packing was for you to imbibe in a few. Thanks:thumbup:

View attachment 308498



Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

This should explain why people have thought my benchmade was a spyderco... LOL
View attachment 308499


----------



## dancan

I'm pretty sure a royalty was paid to spyderco so benchmade could put a hole in the blade that spyderco owns the patent . I think .


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> If you get a picture of the meter I'll try to add some arrows and such on how to get it to read what you need.



OK - Greenlee DM20 . LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> From the sounds of things Ron or Rob should do a roadtrip/race , see who can get to the .223 first to stop the meen utility man from snipping the wires and then a mad dash to John's so the winner can give him some lecticity schoolin ........Hmmmmm , sounds like prime time TV show .



Hey !!! I asked first !!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

little possum said:


> 24hrs in the denali, bout went crazy. Finally let us in the hotel at 3 so nap time. I'm not fond of San Antonio!



My brother lives there. He likes the senoritas:love1:


----------



## dancan

Nice 245/75/16 winter , 10 ply , only 2/32" worn off , just like new , FREE to the first person that sez they'll take it , Free install with any brand running 60cc or bigger chainsaw , yes I said ANY brand !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Hey !!! I asked first !!!!



OK ....... John races in the oppa sit direction ........... slow ..... Nah , that would just get cut and end up on the edit room floor .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Nice 245/75/16 winter , 10 ply , only 2/32" worn off , just like new , FREE to the first person that sez they'll take it , Free install with any brand running 60cc or bigger chainsaw , yes I said ANY brand !



WTF, how does that happen????


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Set it to ohms. Dunno how to inset that symbol but look for zero to ohms resistance one end of wire to other. If you get infinity or real high reading....broken wire. What kind of meter? This is a check you can do with the audible setting if the meter has that.
> 
> Jimmy



Turn setting to the infinity symbol and may have a little volume icon next to it or another notch for that for continuity. May have different ranges for the level of resistance also up to like 20,000 or 20K. Start with the lowest one. If you have continuity then you should get close to zero ohms registering. Picture would help like Jimmy says. 

Check the stop switch to see if it's working. If you check the switch both on and off positions and it reads close to zero while disconnected from the wiring then the stop switch is defective.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> WTF, how does that happen????



Well at first , I thought of a jealous carpenter with a nail gun but the owner swears now way .
Best I can figure he ran over a coil of roofing nails for a roofing gun from a carpenter .
Thanks Robin or Jerry ! I need the work , keep it up 
The owner was not very excited about getting the prize for the most holes in one tire , 11 LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Not to steal Jimmys thunder but if he's mobil arrow might be easier for me.

Turn meter to the 200 setting and touch both leads together. Should come to zero or pretty close. Now you know it should be working properly. Use the setting to the right of the 200 for a bell to ding for continuity.

Put one test lead on either side of the disconnected stop switch to test it in the on and off position.

View attachment 308505


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> From the sounds of things Ron or Rob should do a roadtrip/race , see who can get to the .223 first to stop the meen utility man from snipping the wires and then a mad dash to John's so the winner can give him some lecticity schoolin ........Hmmmmm , sounds like prime time TV show .



Less dumb than most of the reality TV garbage on these days. I can't watch it for more than a few minits and I feel my IQ slipping away. I can't afford to lose any. That stuff makes you dumber.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Carb looks awesome! Got a duckbill valve from my ld and squished it in. Hope that works. Should be all ready to put back together and give a try. 

Thanks again Ron! 

No love on the husky 36 parts in the Johnnyred stack?




Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Opps. Pics or it didn't happen. 

View attachment 308507



Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

BigDaddyR said:


> Less dumb than most of the reality TV garbage on these days. I can't watch it for more than a few minits and I feel my IQ slipping away. I can't afford to lose any. That stuff makes you dumber.



Of all the thinks I haven't done over the last few years , watching tv is the one I've not done at all , watching you lot has been sucking up all of that tv time LOL

Stocked up on beer ... plannin what I gots to do .... now that I got the phone call , Sept 23rd ......


----------



## dancan

They musta sucked too much blood from Ron and kept him .


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> They musta sucked too much blood from Ron and kept him .



[video=youtube_share;3MF6bLIWJiY]http://youtu.be/3MF6bLIWJiY[/video]

Sorry John


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Not to steal Jimmys thunder but if he's mobil arrow might be easier for me.
> 
> Turn meter to the 200 setting and touch both leads together. Should come to zero or pretty close. Now you know it should be working properly. Use the setting to the right of the 200 for a bell to ding for continuity.
> 
> Put one test lead on either side of the disconnected stop switch to test it in the on and off position.
> 
> View attachment 308505



That is all there is to it John! Easy Peezey!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Not to steal Jimmys thunder but if he's mobil arrow might be easier for me.
> 
> Turn meter to the 200 setting and touch both leads together. Should come to zero or pretty close. Now you know it should be working properly. Use the setting to the right of the 200 for a bell to ding for continuity.
> 
> Put one test lead on either side of the disconnected stop switch to test it in the on and off position.
> 
> View attachment 308505



Thanks Spidy ! 

Had muh pizzza , kinda full to move now ! LOL

Will go try in just a few !


----------



## dancan

May be Ron did a service call on his way home ?

[video=youtube_share;C2hgAsi8Ae4]http://youtu.be/C2hgAsi8Ae4[/video]

Sorry John .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> From the sounds of things Ron or Rob should do a roadtrip/race , see who can get to the .223 first to stop the meen utility man from snipping the wires and then a mad dash to John's so the winner can give him some lecticity schoolin ........Hmmmmm , sounds like prime time TV show .



I would....but I am just getting over the same problems. 

Had to let a couple of guns I had on layaway go. 

Otherwise.........


----------



## dancan

If you could get them up here I'd .......
Hey Rob !


----------



## dancan

I hope they didn't keep Ron ....for too long , he might get owly , no coffee an all ....


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I hope they didn't keep Ron ....for too long , he might get owly , no coffee an all ....



Nothin to do with coffee. Lol

Hey Ron. 
Hey Dan.


----------



## dancan

Stihl be a good race


----------



## dancan

Free miniMak to whoever takes the free tire !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Free miniMak to whoever takes the free tire !



2 MiniMacs for second place.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> 2 MiniMacs for second place.......



Quick someone beat me to it....I want second place! 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

Fit your/my truck , Ron has a truck already .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Fit your/my truck , Ron has a truck already .....



I don`t want the holy tire, I could beat them all to it...LOL
I will be needin 4 snow tires for it this fall, 17" rims.


----------



## dancan

Get me the size real soon , the deals go real fast .


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Spidy !
> 
> Had muh pizzza , kinda full to move now ! LOL
> 
> Will go try in just a few !



No prob my friend. Pizza sounds good. Had the rare evening nap and now time for some dinner.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Get me the size real soon , the deals go real fast .



Will do. Can you get Michelins?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> No prob my friend. Pizza sounds good. Had the rare evening nap and now time for some dinner.



Had that problem , ate fell asleep ! LOL

Gonna go try it now ! LOL


----------



## IEL

I was going to make philly cheese steak sandwiches for dinner, but I am not sure you can all them that anymore... LOL
home baked bun, montreal smoked meat, and old white cheddar.
Just about out of the oven.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Fit your/my truck , Ron has a truck already .....



I had a truck tire like that once. Ran over a concrete form stake with 7 nails in it....ruined that tire. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Will do. Can you get Michelins?



Good choice my northern friend! I'm a tire snob....Michelin only for me, especially on the work truck!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Good choice my northern friend! I'm a tire snob....Michelin only for me, especially on the work truck!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



I like em very much for all my vehicles but there are times when other makes are still ok. Michelins last the longest on all vehicles I have owned.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like em very much for all my vehicles but there are times when other makes are still ok. Michelins last the longest on all vehicles I have owned.



Got 86,000 mi out of the last set on the work truck of mostly hard in town driving. Love the LTX M/S line.


Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## IEL

Night jerry.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nite Jerry. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Found the end of a wire was broke right at the end of the connector . Cut it off put another end on,works like it should now !

Thanks Flap Jack & Spidy ! 

One 200T just about ready to be sold ! Few heat cycles and get it tuned in !


3 days to do a 1-1/2 job ? Now that is a real Slug at work ! 

But I also made triple sure everything is right !


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Got to get one whacker running tomorrow , then maybe my Nephews 350 ? Then another whacker. LOL Maybe ? 353 is waiting too ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dang buncha slackers !


----------



## IEL

Sorry john. Its just part of my job.


----------



## IEL

See, its even my offical title.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!

12 or 14" bar for your 200T?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!
> 
> 12 or 14" bar for your 200T?



14" , everyone likes 14" the best. Says it gives them a little more reach ? I tell them go with a 16" , nope to heavy ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 14" , everyone likes 14" the best. Says it gives them a little more reach ? I tell them go with a 16" , nope to heavy ? LOL



I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll check tomorrow.



Thanks Rob !! I haven't found a good one here yet. Must have used them all ?

Need a 3/8LP - .050 , got new chains fer that ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Rob !! I haven't found a good one here yet. Must have used them all ?
> 
> Need a 3/8LP - .050 , got new chains fer that ! LOL



Gotcha!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Rob !! I haven't found a good one here yet. Must have used them all ?
> 
> Need a 3/8LP - .050 , got new chains fer that ! LOL



Gotcha!!

Large mount Hooskie 15 3/4" hardnose. ..043


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Gotcha!!
> 
> Large mount Hooskie 15 3/4" hardnose. ..043



Need it for the 200T .

You need a Husky bar like that ?


----------



## IEL

What do you guys think your doing.....
Im the official slacker around here...


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> What do you guys think your doing.....
> Im the official slacker around here...



I am the King Slug ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

John glad you got it figured out. :msp_thumbup:

When you get a chance can you check to see if you have a spur sprocket for my Hooskie 36? .325 would be good for it but if you have a 3/8 that would work to and I have a good b/c for it. I have a little paper to trade or some junk parts you probably don't need lol:hmm3grin2orange:

Alright kids I'm out. Over time.

going to bed to dream about fixing saws since I had no energy to tonight.


----------



## promac850

I ain't smelling no rum around this here thread. Where the heck is it?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> John glad you got it figured out. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> When you get a chance can you check to see if you have a spur sprocket for my Hooskie 36? .325 would be good for it but if you have a 3/8 that would work to and I have a good b/c for it. I have a little paper to trade or some junk parts you probably don't need lol:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Alright kids I'm out. Over time.
> 
> going to bed to dream about fixing saws since I had no energy to tonight.



I will look tomorrow for ya. Could have something ? Got a couple junker little J-Reds . Found a recoil , but not sure what it fits ? LOL I will get a pic for you to look at !


----------



## tbone75

promac850 said:


> I ain't smelling no rum around this here thread. Where the heck is it?



Funny smell just came out of my chair ?



:bad_smelly:



Dang , just did it again !


----------



## IEL

Night guys.
Official slacker signing off.


----------



## tbone75

Something else I found out on the 200T recoil. 4.5 rope seems to be to big for it. Didn't wind back it right fer chit ! Put #4 on it,seems to work just fine now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Something else I found out on the 200T recoil. 4.5 rope seems to be to big for it. Didn't wind back it right fer chit ! Put #4 on it,seems to work just fine now.



Hope you are writing this all down for your memoirs.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hope you are writing this all down for your memoirs.



Its all right here ! LOL

Like I could find it again ? LOL

Slugs don't have much fer brains , memory is very lacking !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Think the stinky Slug should lay down.

Musta been bad pizza ! WOW !



:bad_smelly:



Got the fan on high !


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning ladies. Another fun filled Friday ahead. Can't wait to run some saws on Saturday with FlapJack.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ladies. Another fun filled Friday ahead. Can't wait to run some saws on Saturday with FlapJack.



Go ahead....rub it in!!

Hey Mark!!

Night Mark!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Mark !
Hit the hay Rob !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

The Ape is up early! Morning all...one more day for this week. Told the owner we aren't working Saturday this week. They then told me they were going to ask we didn't due to a big Football tournament there. Win win I guess. May make it a short day too......






Jimmy


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Dan, jimmy. Night Rob. 

Today shouldn't be too bad. ....


----------



## Stihl 041S

And the Pitbull lurks down there. 

Hey Dan.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey rick,,,,,,,,,,,did a litle more loking on the 36 sprocket.

heres what wil fit 



OEM Part
Part # 530047061
530 04 70-61


Husqvarna
41 (1997-07) Chainsaw
36 (1997-07) Chainsaw
240 (2008-01) Chainsaw
240 E (2008-01) Chainsaw
136 (2003-01) Chainsaw
136 (2003-06) Chainsaw
136 (2004-01) Chainsaw
136 LE (2004-03) Chainsaw
136 LE (2001-06) Chainsaw
137 (2004-10) Chainsaw
137 (2005-03) Chainsaw
137 (2005-09) Chainsaw
137 (2006-01) Chainsaw
137 (2006-12) Chainsaw
137 E (2004-10) Chainsaw
137 E (2005-03) Chainsaw
137 E (2005-09) Chainsaw
137 E (2006-01) Chainsaw
137 E (2006-12) Chainsaw
141 (2003-01) Chainsaw
141 (2003-06) Chainsaw
141 (2004-01) Chainsaw
141 LE (2004-05) Chainsaw
142 (2004-10) Chainsaw
142 (2005-03) Chainsaw
142 (2005-09) Chainsaw
142 (2006-01) Chainsaw
142 (2006-12) Chainsaw
142 E (2004-10) Chainsaw
142 E (2005-03) Chainsaw
142 E (2005-09) Chainsaw
142 E (2006-01) Chainsaw
142 E (2006-12) Chainsaw
235 (2008-01) Chainsaw
235 E (2008-01) Chainsaw

Craftsman
358351181 Chainsaw
358351162 Chainsaw
358351143 Chainsaw
358351063 Chainsaw
358351082 Chainsaw
358351182 Chainsaw
358352660 Chainsaw
358352670 Chainsaw
358351161 Chainsaw
358352181 Chainsaw
358352160 Chainsaw
358352162 Chainsaw
358352161 Gas Chainsaw
358352180 Chainsaw
358348221 Chainsaw
358351141 Chainsaw
358351142 Chainsaw
358351042 Chainsaw
358351480 Chainsaw
358348211 Chainsaw
358351041 Gas Chainsaw
358351080 Chainsaw
358351060 Chainsaw
358351061 Chainsaw
358351062 Chainsaw
358351081 Chainsaw
358352730 Chainsaw
358352800 Chainsaw
358352830 Chainsaw
358360100 Chainsaw
358360150 Chainsaw
358350570 Gas Chainsaw
358350560 Gas Chainsaw
358351140 Chainsaw
35835108 Chainsaw
358350160 Gas Chainsaw
358350270 Chainsaw
358350280 Chainsaw
358350260 Chainsaw
358351380 Chainsaw
358351580 Gas Chainsaw
358350180 Gas Chainsaw
358350080 Gas Chainsaw
358350060 Gas Chainsaw
358351560 Gas Chainsaw
35831440 Gas Chainsaw
358356242 Gas Chainsaw
358356240 Gas Chainsaw
358356241 Gas Chainsaw
358352680 Chainsaw
944414430 Chainsaw
944414370 Chainsaw
944414420 Chainsaw
358350660 Chainsaw
358360280 Chainsaw
358360260 Chainsaw
358360131 Chainsaw
944411364 Chainsaw
358350562 Chainsaw
358350802 Chainsaw
358360881 Chainsaw
358360831 Chainsaw
358360180 Chainsaw
358360830 Chainsaw
358360130 Chainsaw
358360880 Chainsaw
358351040 Chainsaw
350360171 Chainsaw
358360171 Chainsaw
358350601 Chainsaw
358350561 Chainsaw
358360871 Chainsaw
358350801 Chainsaw
358350462 Chainsaw
358360121 Chainsaw
358360821 Chainsaw
944411362 Chainsaw
944411372 Chainsaw
944411422 Chainsaw
358360170 Chainsaw
358360820 Chainsaw
358360120 Chainsaw
358360870 Chainsaw
358350800 Chainsaw
358350600 Chainsaw
358360151 Chainsaw
358350441 Chainsaw
358350461 Chainsaw
944411371 Chainsaw
358360101 Chainsaw
358350481 Chainsaw
358348210 Chainsaw
358348220 Chainsaw
944411421 Chainsaw
358352681 Chainsaw
358360850 Chainsaw
358360800 Chainsaw
358350580 Gas Chainsaw
358350590 Gas Chainsaw
358350540 Gas Chainsaw
944411360 Gas Chainsaw
944411420 Gas Chainsaw
944411370 Gas Chainsaw
358350380 Gas Chainsaw
358350370 Gas Chainsaw
358350460 Gas Chainsaw
358350480 Gas Chainsaw
358350440 Gas Chainsaw
358351450 Chainsaw
358350360 Chainsaw
358351460 Chainsaw
358351440 Chainsaw

Poulan
1900 Gas Chain Saw
1950 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
1950 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
1950 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
1950 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
1950 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
1950 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
1950 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
1950LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
1950LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
1975 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
1975 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
1975 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
1975 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
1975 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
1975 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
1975 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
1975LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
1975LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2025 Gas Chain Saw
2050 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2050 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2050 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
2050 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
2050 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
2050 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
2050 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
2055 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2055 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2055 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
2055 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
2055 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
2055 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
2055 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
2050LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2050LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2050WT Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2050WT Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2050WT Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
2050WT Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
2050WT Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
2050WT Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
2050WT Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
2055LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2055LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2075 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2075 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2075 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
2075 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
2075 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
2075 LE Gas Chain Saw
2075C Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2075C Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2075C Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
2075C Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
2075C Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
2075OC Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2075OC Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2075OC Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
2075OC Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
2075OC Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
2150 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2150 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2150 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
2150 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
2150 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
2150 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
2150 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
2150 Predator Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2150 Predator Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2150 Predator Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
2150 Predator Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
2150 Predator Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
2150 Predator Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
2150LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2150LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2150LE Predator Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2150LE Predator Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2155 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2155 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2155 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
2155 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
2155 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
2175 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2175 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2175 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
2175 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
2175 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
2175 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
2175 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
2175 Gas Chain Saw
2200 Gas Chain Saw
2250 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2250 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2250 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
2250 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
2250 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
2250 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
2250 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
2250LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2250LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2350 Gas Chain Saw
2375 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2375 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2375 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
2375 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
2375 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
2375 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
2375 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
2375LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2375LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2750 Gas Chain Saw
2600 Chainsaw Gas Chain Saw
3050 Gas Chain Saw
BH2160 Gas Chain Saw
BH2160LE Gas Chain Saw
2550T Gas Chain Saw
2450 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2450 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2450 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
2450 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
2450 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
2450 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
2450 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
2500 Gas Chain Saw
2550 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2550 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2550 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
2550 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
2550 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
2550 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
2550 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
2550LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2550SE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
2550SE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
2555FLW Gas Chain Saw
SM4018 Gas Chainsaw
PP210 Gas Chainsaw
220le Gas Chainsaw
PP255 Gas Chainsaw
260 Pro Chainsaw
PP220 Gas Chain Saw Type 1
PP220LE Pro Gas Saw


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> And the Pitbull lurks down there.
> 
> Hey Dan.



Hey Unk!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey rick,,,,,,,,,,,did a litle more loking on the 36 sprocket.
> 
> heres what wil fit
> 
> 
> 
> OEM Part
> Part # 530047061
> 530 04 70-61
> 
> 
> Husqvarna
> 41 (1997-07) Chainsaw
> 36 (1997-07) Chainsaw
> 240 (2008-01) Chainsaw
> 240 E (2008-01) Chainsaw
> 136 (2003-01) Chainsaw
> 136 (2003-06) Chainsaw
> 136 (2004-01) Chainsaw
> 136 LE (2004-03) Chainsaw
> 136 LE (2001-06) Chainsaw
> 137 (2004-10) Chainsaw
> 137 (2005-03) Chainsaw
> 137 (2005-09) Chainsaw
> 137 (2006-01) Chainsaw
> 137 (2006-12) Chainsaw
> 137 E (2004-10) Chainsaw
> 137 E (2005-03) Chainsaw
> 137 E (2005-09) Chainsaw
> 137 E (2006-01) Chainsaw
> 137 E (2006-12) Chainsaw
> 141 (2003-01) Chainsaw
> 141 (2003-06) Chainsaw
> 141 (2004-01) Chainsaw
> 141 LE (2004-05) Chainsaw
> 142 (2004-10) Chainsaw
> 142 (2005-03) Chainsaw
> 142 (2005-09) Chainsaw
> 142 (2006-01) Chainsaw
> 142 (2006-12) Chainsaw
> 142 E (2004-10) Chainsaw
> 142 E (2005-03) Chainsaw
> 142 E (2005-09) Chainsaw
> 142 E (2006-01) Chainsaw
> 142 E (2006-12) Chainsaw
> 235 (2008-01) Chainsaw
> 235 E (2008-01) Chainsaw
> 
> Craftsman
> 358351181 Chainsaw
> 358351162 Chainsaw
> 358351143 Chainsaw
> 358351063 Chainsaw
> 358351082 Chainsaw
> 358351182 Chainsaw
> 358352660 Chainsaw
> 358352670 Chainsaw
> 358351161 Chainsaw
> 358352181 Chainsaw
> 358352160 Chainsaw
> 358352162 Chainsaw
> 358352161 Gas Chainsaw
> 358352180 Chainsaw
> 358348221 Chainsaw
> 358351141 Chainsaw
> 358351142 Chainsaw
> 358351042 Chainsaw
> 358351480 Chainsaw
> 358348211 Chainsaw
> 358351041 Gas Chainsaw
> 358351080 Chainsaw
> 358351060 Chainsaw
> 358351061 Chainsaw
> 358351062 Chainsaw
> 358351081 Chainsaw
> 358352730 Chainsaw
> 358352800 Chainsaw
> 358352830 Chainsaw
> 358360100 Chainsaw
> 358360150 Chainsaw
> 358350570 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350560 Gas Chainsaw
> 358351140 Chainsaw
> 35835108 Chainsaw
> 358350160 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350270 Chainsaw
> 358350280 Chainsaw
> 358350260 Chainsaw
> 358351380 Chainsaw
> 358351580 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350180 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350080 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350060 Gas Chainsaw
> 358351560 Gas Chainsaw
> 35831440 Gas Chainsaw
> 358356242 Gas Chainsaw
> 358356240 Gas Chainsaw
> 358356241 Gas Chainsaw
> 358352680 Chainsaw
> 944414430 Chainsaw
> 944414370 Chainsaw
> 944414420 Chainsaw
> 358350660 Chainsaw
> 358360280 Chainsaw
> 358360260 Chainsaw
> 358360131 Chainsaw
> 944411364 Chainsaw
> 358350562 Chainsaw
> 358350802 Chainsaw
> 358360881 Chainsaw
> 358360831 Chainsaw
> 358360180 Chainsaw
> 358360830 Chainsaw
> 358360130 Chainsaw
> 358360880 Chainsaw
> 358351040 Chainsaw
> 350360171 Chainsaw
> 358360171 Chainsaw
> 358350601 Chainsaw
> 358350561 Chainsaw
> 358360871 Chainsaw
> 358350801 Chainsaw
> 358350462 Chainsaw
> 358360121 Chainsaw
> 358360821 Chainsaw
> 944411362 Chainsaw
> 944411372 Chainsaw
> 944411422 Chainsaw
> 358360170 Chainsaw
> 358360820 Chainsaw
> 358360120 Chainsaw
> 358360870 Chainsaw
> 358350800 Chainsaw
> 358350600 Chainsaw
> 358360151 Chainsaw
> 358350441 Chainsaw
> 358350461 Chainsaw
> 944411371 Chainsaw
> 358360101 Chainsaw
> 358350481 Chainsaw
> 358348210 Chainsaw
> 358348220 Chainsaw
> 944411421 Chainsaw
> 358352681 Chainsaw
> 358360850 Chainsaw
> 358360800 Chainsaw
> 358350580 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350590 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350540 Gas Chainsaw
> 944411360 Gas Chainsaw
> 944411420 Gas Chainsaw
> 944411370 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350380 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350370 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350460 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350480 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350440 Gas Chainsaw
> 358351450 Chainsaw
> 358350360 Chainsaw
> 358351460 Chainsaw
> 358351440 Chainsaw
> 
> Poulan
> 1900 Gas Chain Saw
> 1950 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 1950 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 1950 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 1950 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 1950 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 1950 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 1950 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 1950LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 1950LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 1975 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 1975 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 1975 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 1975 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 1975 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 1975 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 1975 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 1975LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 1975LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2025 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 2055 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2055 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2055 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2055 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2055 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2055 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 2055 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050WT Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050WT Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050WT Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050WT Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050WT Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050WT Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050WT Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 2055LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2055LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075 LE Gas Chain Saw
> 2075C Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075C Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075C Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075C Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075C Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075OC Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075OC Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075OC Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075OC Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075OC Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Predator Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Predator Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Predator Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Predator Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Predator Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Predator Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150LE Predator Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150LE Predator Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2155 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2155 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2155 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2155 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2155 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2175 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2175 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2175 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2175 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2175 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2175 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 2175 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 2175 Gas Chain Saw
> 2200 Gas Chain Saw
> 2250 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2250 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2250 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2250 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2250 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2250 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 2250 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 2250LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2250LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2350 Gas Chain Saw
> 2375 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2375 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2375 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2375 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2375 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2375 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 2375 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 2375LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2375LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2750 Gas Chain Saw
> 2600 Chainsaw Gas Chain Saw
> 3050 Gas Chain Saw
> BH2160 Gas Chain Saw
> BH2160LE Gas Chain Saw
> 2550T Gas Chain Saw
> 2450 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2450 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2450 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2450 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2450 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2450 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 2450 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 2500 Gas Chain Saw
> 2550 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2550 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2550 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2550 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2550 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2550 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 2550 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 2550LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2550SE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2550SE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2555FLW Gas Chain Saw
> SM4018 Gas Chainsaw
> PP210 Gas Chainsaw
> 220le Gas Chainsaw
> PP255 Gas Chainsaw
> 260 Pro Chainsaw
> PP220 Gas Chain Saw Type 1
> PP220LE Pro Gas Saw



What ?? No J-Reds ??


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys.


Yep , back up already !!


----------



## tbone75

Spidy , may be a sprocket in the boxes Flap Jack sent me ?


----------



## tbone75

Think I may be up cause that pizza didn't agree with me . Been sitting on the throne for a while ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

When i first looked for his sprocket it looked like 36/41/136 was all that fit.

I'm SURE i have severial that will fit now,,wish i knew before i sent his carb back 

maybe HE has something around that will fit ??


----------



## roncoinc

Ribin,,,anything on the blue brick ??


----------



## Cantdog

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning ladies. Another fun filled Friday ahead. Can't wait to run some saws on Saturday with FlapJack.



There are no Fridays..............just 7 Mondays in a row..............


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Ribin,,,anything on the blue brick ??




Nope......got all the brake parts, timing belt stuff, fan belts, flame trap etc....... sitting on the bench......no time...........


----------



## tbone75

Hope my Murano parts get here today ! And the rain quits long nuff for me to put them on.

Just checked , parts are out for delivery by fred-x today !

No rain tomorrow ! Long as the back holds up I will get to it !

Sun. is family GTG . No rain !!


----------



## tbone75

The OL found a new set of french doors to replace the slider. Stihl new in the box,has the blinds inside the glass . 150.00 ! Picking that up today or tomorrow ? When ever they will be home ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Hey rick,,,,,,,,,,,did a litle more loking on the 36 sprocket.
> 
> heres what wil fit
> 
> 
> 
> OEM Part
> Part # 530047061
> 530 04 70-61
> 
> 
> Husqvarna
> 41 (1997-07) Chainsaw
> 36 (1997-07) Chainsaw
> 240 (2008-01) Chainsaw
> 240 E (2008-01) Chainsaw
> 136 (2003-01) Chainsaw
> 136 (2003-06) Chainsaw
> 136 (2004-01) Chainsaw
> 136 LE (2004-03) Chainsaw
> 136 LE (2001-06) Chainsaw
> 137 (2004-10) Chainsaw
> 137 (2005-03) Chainsaw
> 137 (2005-09) Chainsaw
> 137 (2006-01) Chainsaw
> 137 (2006-12) Chainsaw
> 137 E (2004-10) Chainsaw
> 137 E (2005-03) Chainsaw
> 137 E (2005-09) Chainsaw
> 137 E (2006-01) Chainsaw
> 137 E (2006-12) Chainsaw
> 141 (2003-01) Chainsaw
> 141 (2003-06) Chainsaw
> 141 (2004-01) Chainsaw
> 141 LE (2004-05) Chainsaw
> 142 (2004-10) Chainsaw
> 142 (2005-03) Chainsaw
> 142 (2005-09) Chainsaw
> 142 (2006-01) Chainsaw
> 142 (2006-12) Chainsaw
> 142 E (2004-10) Chainsaw
> 142 E (2005-03) Chainsaw
> 142 E (2005-09) Chainsaw
> 142 E (2006-01) Chainsaw
> 142 E (2006-12) Chainsaw
> 235 (2008-01) Chainsaw
> 235 E (2008-01) Chainsaw
> 
> Craftsman
> 358351181 Chainsaw
> 358351162 Chainsaw
> 358351143 Chainsaw
> 358351063 Chainsaw
> 358351082 Chainsaw
> 358351182 Chainsaw
> 358352660 Chainsaw
> 358352670 Chainsaw
> 358351161 Chainsaw
> 358352181 Chainsaw
> 358352160 Chainsaw
> 358352162 Chainsaw
> 358352161 Gas Chainsaw
> 358352180 Chainsaw
> 358348221 Chainsaw
> 358351141 Chainsaw
> 358351142 Chainsaw
> 358351042 Chainsaw
> 358351480 Chainsaw
> 358348211 Chainsaw
> 358351041 Gas Chainsaw
> 358351080 Chainsaw
> 358351060 Chainsaw
> 358351061 Chainsaw
> 358351062 Chainsaw
> 358351081 Chainsaw
> 358352730 Chainsaw
> 358352800 Chainsaw
> 358352830 Chainsaw
> 358360100 Chainsaw
> 358360150 Chainsaw
> 358350570 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350560 Gas Chainsaw
> 358351140 Chainsaw
> 35835108 Chainsaw
> 358350160 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350270 Chainsaw
> 358350280 Chainsaw
> 358350260 Chainsaw
> 358351380 Chainsaw
> 358351580 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350180 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350080 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350060 Gas Chainsaw
> 358351560 Gas Chainsaw
> 35831440 Gas Chainsaw
> 358356242 Gas Chainsaw
> 358356240 Gas Chainsaw
> 358356241 Gas Chainsaw
> 358352680 Chainsaw
> 944414430 Chainsaw
> 944414370 Chainsaw
> 944414420 Chainsaw
> 358350660 Chainsaw
> 358360280 Chainsaw
> 358360260 Chainsaw
> 358360131 Chainsaw
> 944411364 Chainsaw
> 358350562 Chainsaw
> 358350802 Chainsaw
> 358360881 Chainsaw
> 358360831 Chainsaw
> 358360180 Chainsaw
> 358360830 Chainsaw
> 358360130 Chainsaw
> 358360880 Chainsaw
> 358351040 Chainsaw
> 350360171 Chainsaw
> 358360171 Chainsaw
> 358350601 Chainsaw
> 358350561 Chainsaw
> 358360871 Chainsaw
> 358350801 Chainsaw
> 358350462 Chainsaw
> 358360121 Chainsaw
> 358360821 Chainsaw
> 944411362 Chainsaw
> 944411372 Chainsaw
> 944411422 Chainsaw
> 358360170 Chainsaw
> 358360820 Chainsaw
> 358360120 Chainsaw
> 358360870 Chainsaw
> 358350800 Chainsaw
> 358350600 Chainsaw
> 358360151 Chainsaw
> 358350441 Chainsaw
> 358350461 Chainsaw
> 944411371 Chainsaw
> 358360101 Chainsaw
> 358350481 Chainsaw
> 358348210 Chainsaw
> 358348220 Chainsaw
> 944411421 Chainsaw
> 358352681 Chainsaw
> 358360850 Chainsaw
> 358360800 Chainsaw
> 358350580 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350590 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350540 Gas Chainsaw
> 944411360 Gas Chainsaw
> 944411420 Gas Chainsaw
> 944411370 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350380 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350370 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350460 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350480 Gas Chainsaw
> 358350440 Gas Chainsaw
> 358351450 Chainsaw
> 358350360 Chainsaw
> 358351460 Chainsaw
> 358351440 Chainsaw
> 
> Poulan
> 1900 Gas Chain Saw
> 1950 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 1950 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 1950 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 1950 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 1950 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 1950 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 1950 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 1950LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 1950LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 1975 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 1975 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 1975 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 1975 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 1975 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 1975 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 1975 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 1975LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 1975LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2025 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 2055 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2055 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2055 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2055 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2055 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2055 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 2055 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050WT Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050WT Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050WT Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050WT Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050WT Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050WT Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 2050WT Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 2055LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2055LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075 LE Gas Chain Saw
> 2075C Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075C Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075C Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075C Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075C Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075OC Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075OC Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075OC Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075OC Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2075OC Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Predator Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Predator Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Predator Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Predator Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Predator Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150 Predator Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150LE Predator Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2150LE Predator Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2155 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2155 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2155 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2155 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2155 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2175 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2175 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2175 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2175 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2175 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2175 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 2175 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 2175 Gas Chain Saw
> 2200 Gas Chain Saw
> 2250 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2250 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2250 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2250 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2250 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2250 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 2250 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 2250LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2250LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2350 Gas Chain Saw
> 2375 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2375 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2375 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2375 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2375 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2375 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 2375 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 2375LE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2375LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2750 Gas Chain Saw
> 2600 Chainsaw Gas Chain Saw
> 3050 Gas Chain Saw
> BH2160 Gas Chain Saw
> BH2160LE Gas Chain Saw
> 2550T Gas Chain Saw
> 2450 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2450 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2450 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2450 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2450 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2450 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 2450 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 2500 Gas Chain Saw
> 2550 Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2550 Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2550 Type 3 Gas Chain Saw
> 2550 Type 4 Gas Chain Saw
> 2550 Type 5 Gas Chain Saw
> 2550 Type 6 Gas Chain Saw
> 2550 Type 7 Gas Chain Saw
> 2550LE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2550SE Type 1 Gas Chain Saw
> 2550SE Type 2 Gas Chain Saw
> 2555FLW Gas Chain Saw
> SM4018 Gas Chainsaw
> PP210 Gas Chainsaw
> 220le Gas Chainsaw
> PP255 Gas Chainsaw
> 260 Pro Chainsaw
> PP220 Gas Chain Saw Type 1
> PP220LE Pro Gas Saw



Dang Ron. Your nothing if not thorough! That is awesome help. You rep when I get home. :thumbup:




Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> When i first looked for his sprocket it looked like 36/41/136 was all that fit.
> 
> I'm SURE i have severial that will fit now,,wish i knew before i sent his carb back
> 
> maybe HE has something around that will fit ??



I will look. Probably the sprocket that's on the saw you just fixed the carb for. Lol. I will see if I can find a donor saw. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Sure glad I wadnt the one who typed that whole list out..... LOL
I am planning on piping my mac 250. That should be a head turner at shows.....


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## IEL

I have found the best way to drink a really bitter chit coffee is like an espresso. Two sips for the whole mug..
A bit of a pain when its an extra large... LOL


----------



## IEL

Anyone know if brazing would stand up to building a pipe for a saw? 
If not, I need to go to the welding store and get the missing fitting for my tig welder....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Think I may be up cause that pizza didn't agree with me . Been sitting on the throne for a while ! LOL



Thank you for sharing......

Hey John.


----------



## IEL

Morning Rob.


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> Morning Rob.



Morning Geoff

Silver Brazing's properties depend on the mix of metals. 

Done right, 125,000 tensile and the pipe would be glowing dull red before it let go. Cherry red actually......


----------



## IEL

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Geoff
> 
> Silver Brazing's properties depend on the mix of metals.
> 
> Done right, 125,000 tensile and the pipe would be glowing dull red before it let go. Cherry red actually......



The cheap azz in me wants to know if standard brass/bronze brazing would work?
I might tig tack the bits in place, then braze to finish the joint. I don't trust myself not to blow a hole in the pipe using tig for the whole thing..... LOL
I am also going to be picking up a slip roller for making the segments. Nothing fancy, just the cheapest one out there...


----------



## AU_K2500

Its official. I've lost all hope for man kind. Called the stelaership about reflector foil for an 084 they asked me what an 084 was (this is the second time) the. I walked in to fastenal to try and get a tap. Asked the guy if he had any 1/8" NPT taps. He looked back and asked what exactly I meant by NPT.


----------



## IEL

AU_K2500 said:


> Its official. I've lost all hope for man kind. Called the stelaership about reflector foil for an 084 they asked me what an 084 was (this is the second time) the. I walked in to fastenal to try and get a tap. Asked the guy if he had any 1/8" NPT taps. He looked back and asked what exactly I meant by NPT.



Both of those are truly pathetic.....
How anyone who works at a place like that doesn't know what NPT means is beyond me....

Not knowing what an 084 is, is even worse.....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Its official. I've lost all hope for man kind. Called the stelaership about reflector foil for an 084 they asked me what an 084 was (this is the second time) the. I walked in to fastenal to try and get a tap. Asked the guy if he had any 1/8" NPT taps. He looked back and asked what exactly I meant by NPT.



Really sad right there ! LOL


----------



## IEL

That's like having a guy at a gun shop ask you "what's a primer?".......


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> The cheap azz in me wants to know if standard brass/bronze brazing would work?
> I might tig tack the bits in place, then braze to finish the joint. I don't trust myself not to blow a hole in the pipe using tig for the whole thing..... LOL
> I am also going to be picking up a slip roller for making the segments. Nothing fancy, just the cheapest one out there...



Any will be strong enough if done right. Even 8k mix in a tube from Brownells. 

Clean is very important.


----------



## IEL

Stihl 041S said:


> Any will be strong enough if done right. Even 8k mix in a tube from Brownells.
> 
> Clean is very important.



Clean I can do.
I picked up a quart of slacquer thinner a few weeks back.

It turns out my local auto parts whole sale shop is also a linde welding supply. It will be nice not having to drive to liquid air two towns over..... 
I am planning on going there Monday, getting the stuff to hook my tig up, some 3/32 bronze brazing rods, and possibly some silver brazing stuff.


If the mac pipe goes well, I might try making a pipe for my echo blower... I figure since the warranty is already blown with a muffler mod, I might as well have some fun.... LOL That would turn some heads.


----------



## IEL

Back up top.

Unofficial slackers.....
Stealing my job!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Its official. I've lost all hope for man kind. Called the stelaership about reflector foil for an 084 they asked me what an 084 was (this is the second time) the. I walked in to fastenal to try and get a tap. Asked the guy if he had any 1/8" NPT taps. He looked back and asked what exactly I meant by NPT.



Whats an oh84 ??

bet the couter guy's favorite saw is a squeel


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Whats an oh84 ??
> 
> bet the couter guy's favorite saw is a squeel



Well mr sunshine is back. 

Hope all went well. 

Hey Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

MY BERRIES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

raing so HARD will knock them all off the bushes !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> MY BERRIES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> raing so HARD will knock them all off the bushes !!!!!!!!!!!!!



:-(. Raining like a beeyoch here. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> MY BERRIES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> raing so HARD will knock them all off the bushes !!!!!!!!!!!!!



We don't have many this year, lots of them small or dried up. 

OL needs to get back down there to get a few more !

Don't really need them , stihl got a freezer full ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got one whacker going , then my Brother showed up.

He broke a bolt off putting new steering parts on his mower. Punch and a hammer backed it out. 
Then he needed bolts and washers to fins it. LOL
Very surprised he is doing it himself ?? Sure glad he didn't ask me to do it !! 

He don't get dirty ! LOL Playing golf bout all he ever does ! LOL
Works for the state,can't spect much ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

200T is doing great ! Starts easy,runs great and shuts off ! 


Rain has stopped for now ! If its nice tomorrow I will do them brakes.


Back to the shop. Whackers or saws ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> MY BERRIES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> raing so HARD will knock them all off the bushes !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh those berries. We had the same rain here yesterday. 

I asked about rip to the doc yesterday hoping all went well....

Oh My Berries.!!!!!! Worried me.


----------



## IEL

Port a whacker!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Got one whacker going , then my Brother showed up.
> 
> He broke a bolt off putting new steering parts on his mower. Punch and a hammer backed it out.
> Then he needed bolts and washers to fins it. LOL
> Very surprised he is doing it himself ?? Sure glad he didn't ask me to do it !!
> 
> He don't get dirty ! LOL Playing golf bout all he ever does ! LOL
> Works for the state,can't spect much ! LOL



You got any left handed drills? 

Backs the screw out when you start to drill. 

On the list??


----------



## IEL

Stihl 041S said:


> You got any left handed drills?
> 
> Backs the screw out when you start to drill.
> 
> On the list??



I want a set of those.... Pricey though.


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> I want a set of those.... Pricey though.



Just get a few ya need. 

If the bolt is big ya need an easyout anyway. 

If just broken, a 1/4" drill can back out a 5/8" bolt.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You got any left handed drills?
> 
> Backs the screw out when you start to drill.
> 
> On the list??



I could use some ! Just haven't got any yet ?


----------



## tbone75

OL made me eat before I could back to the shop !

Hadn't ate yet today ? LOL

Now I don't want to get up ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Had C-Burgers on the grill ,tater salad,fresh green onions,cukes in vinegar & fresh maters !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I could use some ! Just haven't got any yet ?



Haven't used mine at this job. 

Big bolts seldom break in pumps. It is dam hard to break off an 1 1/2" bolt. Lol

If it does somehow. Set up on boring mill and bore it out. Carbide endmill.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> MY BERRIES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> so HARD will knock them all off the bushes !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Funginex® DC* or Alprostadil ...... aren't both for the berry problems ????
Just 2 treatments for 2 different conditions .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Spidy , may be a sprocket in the boxes Flap Jack sent me ?



Should be 3 or 7 or something....yeah..some where.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> There are no Fridays..............just 7 Mondays in a row..............



I love that line! Perfect for my summer right now!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> The OL found a new set of french doors to replace the slider. Stihl new in the box,has the blinds inside the glass . 150.00 ! Picking that up today or tomorrow ? When ever they will be home ?



I switched out most used entry to blinds in glass and love it. Next house will have the same thing!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Its official. I've lost all hope for man kind. Called the stelaership about reflector foil for an 084 they asked me what an 084 was (this is the second time) the. I walked in to fastenal to try and get a tap. Asked the guy if he had any 1/8" NPT taps. He looked back and asked what exactly I meant by NPT.



Do I need to explain my feelings for publicly shared parts resources such as Echo and Husky any further? Hate it for you Sparky. Anyone know what we can temporary use for the heat tape? A/C duct tape? I want to run this pig tomorrow!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I switched out most used entry to blinds in glass and love it. Next house will have the same thing!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Stihl waiting to hear back from the igit ? Don't want to miss them !!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Do I need to explain my feelings for publicly shared parts resources such as Echo and Husky any further? Hate it for you Sparky. Anyone know what we can temporary use for the heat tape? A/C duct tape? I want to run this pig tomorrow!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Alum. tape will work !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Alum. tape will work !!



Got that Sparky? No need for German She ight. Blows will fix you up in no time!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright...long hot day. Shower, food, booze, will be back!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Do I need to explain my feelings for publicly shared parts resources such as Echo and Husky any further? Hate it for you Sparky. Anyone know what we can temporary use for the heat tape? A/C duct tape? I want to run this pig tomorrow!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



The foil is for heavy cutting. Stumping and such. 

Some Reynolds wrap will work. A couple of layers.


----------



## IEL

Any recomendations on what dremel bits to buy to get started at porting? Say the most useful 6.
I think I will leave the air die grinder alone until I get some practice...


----------



## tbone75

Not much sleep for 2 days and a over full belly , taking a nap ! P on the whackers and saws !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Not much sleep for 2 days and a over full belly , taking a nap ! P on the whackers and saws !



:msp_ohmy: Get some sleep man. I gotta check my two saws in the garage for the sprocket or Ron will start yelling at me again:msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

John'll be back in a bit plainin bout bad gas or whackers .
Geoff , Jerry's porting tool is an air diegrinder with a hose clamp behind the trigger setup , the screw hump part acts as the throttle stop and is adjustable .


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> John'll be back in a bit plainin bout bad gas or whackers .
> Geoff , Jerry's porting tool is an air diegrinder with a hose clamp behind the trigger setup , the screw hump part acts as the throttle stop and is adjustable .



Thats a great idea!
I will have to try it.
Now, I just need to figure ot what sort of burrs to buy....
For aluminum, do I need carbide, or will HSS work?


----------



## dancan

Echo , more dependable than a Husquee .


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> Echo , more dependable than a Husquee .



Hey, my echo blower has been great! Mind you, it isnt exactly stock..... It stock form it was a gigantic POS....


----------



## dancan

From the little that I know , carbide is what you want and slow speed is all you need .
Welding supply companies are the cheapest place to buy should be less than 15$ for any bit you need , if you can't find a good price , let me know , I'll get them for you .


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , you better find a few trees that i can go cut before the 23'rd , been more than a year since I dropped a tree ....... Don't want to make it to 3


----------



## IEL

I am going to linde on monday, so I will ask there. If they dont have anything, I will gladly take you up on your offer!
Lee valley is almost $30 a pop for hss burrs.....
I know this linde carries bulk walter abrasives, so I think they should have burrs.


----------



## IEL

John seems to be sleeping well. Slugs need lots of rest! (especially when they cant sleep at night...)


----------



## dancan

Daum , outa beer agin :msp_angry: , hard swallow on these coolers , just like tryin te get preduction outta a Husqueez :tongue2:


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> Daum , outa beer agin :msp_angry: , hard swallow on these coolers , just like tryin te get preduction outta a Husqueez :tongue2:



Might want to invest in a keg-o-keiths there Dan!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> The foil is for heavy cutting. Stumping and such.
> 
> Some Reynolds wrap will work. A couple of layers.



I gots te rap thet round muh hed so as Ah don hera the voicesess .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I gots te rap thet round muh hed so as Ah don hera the voicesess .



Yep, nuthin better n a tin hat.


----------



## dancan

Hey you notice , Jehon goes plays with the big fluffy marshmellows and everybody disappers .....Hmmmm , maybe he's got multiple logons .......


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, nuthin better n a tin hat.




I'd fit right in at the Burning Itch party LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a few trees to fall out on the island but they`s just little uns.


----------



## IEL

Hey Dan, I could cast you a lead hat if you want!

Come out here and I could find you a big azz douglas fir to fell! Send you back with some craft brewed island beer.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Its a kit.....

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

Eyes gots plenty o led an ah sure no how te melt it ! 
But ! I sure don't have them big BC trees , need to save money for a plain ticket !
I'll take the little uns on the island Jerry , Eyes not be fussy .... Time is short .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Assembled.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Its a kit.....
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Be needin that Mexicoke to go with that , the plastic stuff taint as good , ruin that JB !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Fixed a chain tonight too...I took the safety off!



Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Fixed a chain tonight too...I took the safety off!
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Ah might be tight , but Ah thow that te the dog ...... You related te Ole Biscuit ????


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Be needin that Mexicoke to go with that , the plastic stuff taint as good , ruin that JB !



Mexicoke is just for color. Pretty stout ones tonight. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Ah might be tight , but Ah thow that te the dog ...... You related te Ole Biscuit ????



Just wanted to see if I could do it. New chain...just had too much material there. Little 4.5" bench grinder was the perfect tool tonight. 15-18 minutes and saved ~$20.00


Yeah..I'm tight right now but it leads to thinking outside the box!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

I've got no stout left 
I'm gonna havta refill the wife's supply tommorow


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just JD and home made cubes, no need for any dressups.


----------



## roncoinc

Kit,,,,,,,,...............










assembled,,,,..........


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Kit,,,,,,,,...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> assembled,,,,..........



Unlike!


----------



## Mastermind

Is this where the sane people hang out?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> Is this where the sane people hang out?



Level headed at least, maybe not fully sane.....LOL


----------



## dancan

Hang out only if you know you're right with yourself , kilt is optional .


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Unlike!



And you will drink JD ?? 

Products | New Hampshire Liquor & Wine Outlet

Down here we dont consider that " tastefull " ... 
It's ok,,if ya just want a cheap buzz


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Kit,,,,,,,,...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> assembled,,,,..........



Juss like Buckley's , It's aweful , but it works LOL


----------



## Mastermind

dancan said:


> Hang out only if you know you're right with yourself , kilt is optional .



My family (Evans) hails from Wales........kilts and my boney legs????????

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Mastermind said:


> Is this where the sane people hang out?



SANE !! ????????????????

if we were we wouldnt let YOU in !!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> And you will drink JD ??
> 
> Products | New Hampshire Liquor & Wine Outlet
> 
> Down here we dont consider that " tastefull " ...
> It's ok,,if ya just want a cheap buzz



Jagermeister,..good for a good spewing cycle.


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> SANE !! ????????????????
> 
> if we were we wouldnt let YOU in !!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Good point. :msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

My mechanic is an Evans , must be related but he sure won't wear a kilt LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jagermister,..good for a good spewing cycle.



What i usually drink is less than $10 a 1/2 gal,,,,......

but plenty of alcohaul !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> What i usually drink is less than $10 a 1/2 gal,,,,......
> 
> but plenty of alcohaul !!



JD is a bit more expensive than that up here but I don`t need a half gallon ....LOL


----------



## IEL

Man, you took quite a beatin out there today Randy....
Your still my favourite of the saw builders, and a hell of a lot more enjoyable than brad......
Your build threads are some of the only ones I activly read other than this one....
I think a lot of people agree with me, and would really miss your builds.....
I still want you to port something for me once Im out of school... Maybe a ms880.... LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Refill...brb.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> JD is a bit more expensive than that up here but I don`t need a half gallon ....LOL



But why go shopping more often ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Its a kit.....
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Some assembly required


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> But why go shopping more often ??



A forty will last me long enough that the staff at the LC will forget my name between picking up the next bottle....LOL


----------



## dancan

Slure looks like the slug run outa gas LOL
I'm about there , no E10 left


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> A forty will last me long enough that the staff at the LC will forget my name between picking up the next bottle....LOL



Daum , they start keyin in muh Airmiles number before I start sayin the numbers .....


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> Slure looks like the slug run outa gas LOL
> I'm about there , no E10 left



E10? Either your drinking gasoline, or thats some good beer!


----------



## dancan

Oh , what's that you say Mr Hay .......


----------



## IEL

Night Dan.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

On the school job I've been on all summer, another contractor left some old storm drain inlets in my way for the last 3 weeks. Finally cleaning up today I loaded them up and took them to the scrap yard on the way home. Scale in and then the guy says they can't buy them with out a letter stating where they came from. I point out I'm a site contractor...no dice. Says go talk to them in the office. Lucky for me the guy I find is someone I know and he owes my company money from building the expansion at the facility. He looked it over and knows I didn't steal them. Says its Friday...pull around the line and we'll get it unloaded. 2,400 lbs of scrap cast iron from 4 curb boxes. Glad they took them as I didn't want to drag them the whole way home, another 20 miles. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Slure looks like the slug run outa gas LOL
> I'm about there , no E10 left



Most around here is E12-E14.... very sad. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Dang 4 pages to catch up ! 


I been busy ! Not napping !

Had to fix a whacker for a retired school teacher (AGAIN) . That new FS90 , screwed the head up some how ?

Then the OL & Mom grabbed me to hang curtain rods ! Just now getting to sit down !

Only got a 45min nap !


----------



## Cantdog

Bed........stead.......me.........eh?


----------



## tbone75

Seems to be a LOT of drinking goin on in here tonight ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Bed........stead.......me.........eh?



That mean yous goin to bed ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dang idgits !! Never heard back about them doors !

I want them at that price !!


----------



## dancan

Sure ......"Hangin curtins " with the wife ........


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seems to be a LOT of drinking goin on in here tonight ! :hmm3grin2orange:



No,..not me eh.


----------



## dancan

Nor me ....Eh


----------



## tbone75

That chit Ron is drinking is just GROSS ! Nasty chit ! Makes ya do real stupid things,plus it taste very bad !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That chit Ron is drinking is just GROSS ! Nasty chit ! Makes ya do real stupid things,plus it taste very bad !



I would rather drink straight raw tequila.


----------



## IEL

Only issue with making mexican food for dinner is that I always eat too much...

Six tacos tonight.... I cant get off the sofa.....
Your all safe, no beans tonight....


----------



## dancan

Liken ah sayed , It tastes awe full , but it works .....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sure ......"Hangin curtins " with the wife ........



And Mom ! They stihl out there ironing them things !

OL found new ones real cheap , but had to be cut down and sewed back together. Plus make the tie back things .
There making a valance ? Think thats what its called. Cut one pair up to make that ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That chit Ron is drinking is just GROSS ! Nasty chit ! Makes ya do real stupid things,plus it taste very bad !



That's handy. I can leave a bottle at your house and you won't touch it.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nor me ....Eh



Fibber ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would rather drink straight raw tequila.



Straight is how I likes it !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That's handy. I can leave a bottle at your house and you won't touch it.



Nope !


But the OL would chug the thing ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Straight is how I likes it !



Usually start with a lick of salt and finish with a squeeze of lemon, just go for it straight after the first 2-3 rounds....LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Liken ah sayed , It tastes awe full , but it works .....



Kinda ? Made me wake up on a gravel road at 6am sitting in muh Vette running with the door hanging open ????? :msp_ohmy:



I won't NEVER touch that chit again ! Chasing it with beer trying to kill the taste ! YUK !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Usually start with a lick of salt and finish with a squeeze of lemon, just go for it straight after the first 2-3 rounds....LOL



Nah , no need fer training wheels. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jager isnt horrible....I just always do silly thing when I drink it!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## IEL

Yep, this is our weekly drinking talk night....
What will the topic be tomorrow? Work? Injurys/pain? Who knows, we might talk about somethi g as strange as chainsaws... LOL.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Yep, this is our weekly drinking talk night....
> What will the topic be tomorrow? Work? Injurys/pain? Who knows, we might talk about somethi g as strange as chainsaws... LOL.



Possibly hang covers? I've already made biscuits...

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ape is quiet tonight...prolly sharpening chains and getting ready for my log pile tomorrow. Got a pile of log butts from a cleared sight for him to play with. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## IEL

One hangover cure I heard of was fill a glass with red bull, crack in two eggs, and pour in a good shot of hot sauce.... Drink it in one go...
Sounds nasty as hell... But I guess if it works....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Where the heck is Tiny/Stubby at tonight? Playing with cows?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> One hangover cure I heard of was fill a glass with red bull, crack in two eggs, and pour in a good shot of hot sauce.... Drink it in one go...
> Sounds nasty as hell... But I guess if it works....



Ummm.....Dew and a bush hog. Sweat it out to the hum of a diesel!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Kinda ? Made me wake up on a gravel road at 6am sitting in muh Vette running with the door hanging open ????? :msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't NEVER touch that chit again ! Chasing it with beer trying to kill the taste ! YUK !!



Yup. Bring a bottle of that and one of Drambuie on the Grand Circuit.


----------



## tbone75

Had to hang the dang curtains up , after they bent the hangers ! :bang:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yup. Bring a bottle of that and one of Drambuie on the Grand Circuit.



You and the OL can drink all yas want of that stuff ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Can't win can ya John?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Where the heck is Tiny/Stubby at tonight? Playing with cows?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



What you got against cows?

Gotta talk nice to them..........


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Can't win can ya John?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Least they tried. LOL

Waiting to see what I have to move next ? They wasn't sure where the new rod should be ? Like I would have a clue ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> What you got against cows?
> 
> Gotta talk nice to them..........



Cows is good eating ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You and the OL can drink all yas want of that stuff ! LOL



Drank all I wanted one night. 

Or thought I wanted. 

First half hour the next day thought I was gonna die.......
















Second half hour I was scared I wouldn't ..........


----------



## tbone75

They are done !

And they like it where it is !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Kinda ? Made me wake up on a gravel road at 6am sitting in muh Vette running with the door hanging open ????? :msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't NEVER touch that chit again ! Chasing it with beer trying to kill the taste ! YUK !!



Lads on the island party drink that chit, call it Jaeger bombs, drop a shot of Jaeger into a half empty beer and swill it down. Totally disgusting.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Drank all I wanted one night.
> 
> Or thought I wanted.
> 
> First half hour the next day thought I was gonna die.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second half hour I was scared I wouldn't ..........



Said a few times I would never drink again ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Few days later , into it again ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Cows is good eating ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah. That......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lads on the island party drink that chit, call it Jaeger bombs, drop a shot of Jaeger into a half empty beer and swill it down. Totally disgusting.



I know guys that like it mixed with red bull. Dang they go NUTS !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

This poor thing got dirty to death. More wen I get to my laptop. Easier to do pics with my phone. Piston and cyl doesn't look bad through the intake and exhaust. Ring looks really worn and top cover at muffler is burned pretty good. Ran hot for sure. 

View attachment 308688

Low compression for sure. 
View attachment 308689

Rest of the way tomorrow
View attachment 308690




Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. That......



Only if its COOKED !!!


----------



## IEL

I know people who do jager bombs with a shot of jager and a can of red bull.... Couldnt think of anything worse...

In the netherlands, they call it battery acid...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> What you got against cows?
> 
> Gotta talk nice to them..........



Nothing...wish I had 20-30 head of cattle.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Cows is good eating ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yes they are! They are delicious!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> This poor thing got dirty to death. More wen I get to my laptop. Easier to do pics with my phone. Piston and cyl doesn't look bad through the intake and exhaust. Going looks really worn and top cover at muffler is burned pretty good. Ran hot for sure.
> 
> View attachment 308688
> 
> Low compression for sure.
> View attachment 308689
> 
> Rest of the way tomorrow
> View attachment 308690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



That recoil I found isn't one of them. Not sure if the guts will work ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Its a kit.....
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



I used to just empty out some of the coke and it makes a great big one. No need for a refill. Maybe that's why I quit. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Good idea !

Nite Jerry


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> I know people who do jager bombs with a shot of jager and a can of red bull.... Couldnt think of anything worse...
> 
> In the netherlands, they call it battery acid...



Jagger bombs are good....I just normally end up with a long night after one....

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nice Jerry. Not far behind ya.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## IEL

Night Jerry.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> That recoil I found isn't one of them. Not sure if the guts will work ?



No worries man. Thanks for looking John. I'll get the recoil pulley from the LD. I was more trying to find the spur sprocket used at a decent price. With the extensive list Ron came up with I'll find one somewhere local or on the Bay. Don't have much in the way of spare parts here "yet". LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nite Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

I see Randy is relaxing in this thread. 

Tee Hee....


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> No worries man. Thanks for looking John. I'll get the recoil pulley from the LD. I was more trying to find the spur sprocket used at a decent price. With the extensive list Ron came up with I'll find one somewhere local or on the Bay. Don't have much in the way of spare parts here "yet". LOL



Forgot to look for that sprocket,bet I got one !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I see Randy is relaxing in this thread.
> 
> Tee Hee....



What one ? He has many ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Time for me... Night guys.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> What one ? He has many ! LOL



In this thread of course......wait......there's another thread!!???!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Forgot to look for that sprocket,bet I got one !



That would be great. Like I said I've got paper to trade or some other minor parts. Pm me what you'd need and I'll get it squared away. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night Geoff.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> That would be great. Like I said I've got paper to trade or some other minor parts. Pm me what you'd need and I'll get it squared away. :msp_thumbsup:



If I find it all I need is an address to send it to ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> If I find it all I need is an address to send it to ! :hmm3grin2orange:



PM Sent.

Over time. Auctions start at 9am tomm. Wish me luck.


----------



## Mastermind

Stihl 041S said:


> I see Randy is relaxing in this thread.
> 
> Tee Hee....



The rest of this place is scary......


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> The rest of this place is scary......



Seem to have a problem child playing in there . LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mastermind said:


> The rest of this place is scary......



Box out tomorrow. Any thing you can think of??

I forgot your birthday............

Steak forks??? Or did I send them??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Box out tomorrow. Any thing you can think of??
> 
> I forgot your birthday............
> 
> Steak forks??? Or did I send them??



Monkeys have B-Days ?

Happy Birthday Moobs !


----------



## tbone75

Thought I was goin to bed ? :msp_unsure:


----------



## SawTroll

We already had a fight today, so another one isn't really needed! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

SawTroll said:


> We already had a fight today, so another one isn't really needed! :hmm3grin2orange:



We keep some in reserve incase the rest of the forum runs short.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Works over....

Heading home.....


----------



## Cantdog

This is NO time to be Stihl ZZZzzzlackin'..........ZZZzzzzlackers........Up and At'em!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> This is NO time to be Stihl ZZZzzzlackin'..........ZZZzzzzlackers........Up and At'em!!!!!



Fine..you say it that way. I'm up but no promises on how long. 



Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> This is NO time to be Stihl ZZZzzzlackin'..........ZZZzzzzlackers........Up and At'em!!!!!



Whaaaaaa.......huh. 

I'm awake. Making chicken soup!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Whaaaaaa.......huh.
> 
> I'm awake. Making chicken soup!!!



I should be doing the same.....but my boat no float.....off to the shop!! Have a good 'en.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> I should be doing the same.....but my boat no float.....off to the shop!! Have a good 'en.......



Good luck with the boat. I love being on the water..just can't bring myself to commit to all the maintenance. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I should be doing the same.....but my boat no float.....off to the shop!! Have a good 'en.......



Hope it all goes well.


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm lotsa time spent at that dryland boat shop workin on da boat , his name Noah or sumptin ????


----------



## roncoinc

LOL !!

custom chainbrake ??

Husqvarna 281 xp chainsaw 81cc


----------



## dancan

Must be some of the new parts he put on the saw LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!
> 
> custom chainbrake ??
> 
> Husqvarna 281 xp chainsaw 81cc



I thought it was AM Hooskie......

Hey Ron. How goes your day.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!
> 
> custom chainbrake ??
> 
> Husqvarna 281 xp chainsaw 81cc



I like his style. Most around here throw that stuff away. On my 288 the clutch cover was broken so they just slammed a block of wood on it and kept cutting! 

"We don't need no stinkin' clutch cover!"



Stihl 041S said:


> I thought it was AM Hooskie......
> 
> Hey Ron. How goes your day.



Not AM...prototype on a budget and it was the first day of class; "Intro to fabrication and metal work."

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Dan, Morning Ron!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning slakizens! Time for an omlette and then off to bid I go. 

Have to put the trailer back in place first though. 

Figured out last night I need about another 3' added to my gate so I'm going to look for a regular trailer gate and then hinge it to the 4.5' on that's on there. Will get me to the 15 degree angle or less I need to drive my mower up and keep the trailer bed flat. It's that dang 5" frame and extra 1" of decking board popping up making life difficult. Guess when I'm done I'll have a handy heavy doody trailer. He he, I said doodie.:hmm3grin2orange:

Have a good day everyone and I'll be back to check to make sure the slacking is up to par.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!
> 
> custom chainbrake ??
> 
> Husqvarna 281 xp chainsaw 81cc



Now that`s crude!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> I like his style. Most around here throw that stuff away. On my 288 the clutch cover was broken so they just slammed a block of wood on it and kept cutting!
> 
> "We don't need no stinkin' clutch cover!"
> 
> 
> 
> Not AM...prototype on a budget and it was the first day of class; "Intro to fabrication and metal work."
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



The wooden blocks work amazingly for noodling, til you throw a chain and get wacked.....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> The wooden blocks work amazingly for noodling, til you throw a chain and get wacked.....LOL



I'll get you a picture of my 372 noodling cover I have later today! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Off to load a few saws and see what trouble Sparky and I can get into... pictures later? I hope so...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'll get you a picture of my 372 noodling cover I have later today! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Off to load a few saws and see what trouble Sparky and I can get into... pictures later? I hope so...



I have customized noodling covers for my Stihls, luckily one cover fits all PRO Stihls.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have customized noodling covers for my Stihls, luckily one cover fits all PRO Stihls.



372 Husky saws have the adjuster in the cover.... adds a little excitement to customization. Do like how Stihl has the side adjust but built into the saw case. Miss that on my 026.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> 372 Husky saws have the adjuster in the cover.... adds a little excitement to customization. Do like how Stihl has the side adjust but built into the saw case. Miss that on my 026.



Stihls have all the best features, some say they are over engineered, I disagree!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

You two play nice!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Noisy bunch this morning.....
Another vacation day stuck lying around... 
Tomorrow I finally get back to my shop...... Now I have got see if the coil is gone on that damn 020av.... I really hate that saw.... If it was mine, I would just fire a few rounds of buckshot at it and go back to my Mac..... 15 hours on that damn POS already.... Atleast 5 more to go.....


----------



## IEL

Did I scare everyone off with my talk of basket case stihls?


----------



## tbone75

Seem to have got some sleep. Didn't get up till 10am ! Got up a couple times .

See if I can get the brakes fixed on the Murano today.


----------



## IEL

How would I go about checking if the coil and condensor on this 020av are good?
I dont want to have to tear it down many more times.....


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> How would I go about checking if the coil and condensor on this 020av are good?
> I dont want to have to tear it down many more times.....



No way to test a coil far as I know ? No idea on the condenser ? Someone in here will know.


----------



## roncoinc

Not much good at yard sails today 

i did get to go for a nice ride tho


----------



## tbone75

Got to get this body moving ! Stayed in bed to long. LOL

Nephew is coming over to get some hickory and cherry to roast the hog for the family GTG. Says he has a little bit of apple to toss in there too.

Want to drop one of the hickorys out front to use. A little green makes more smoke. There standing dead , should work good.


Well my Uncle from Indiana just called , he will be here in bout 30 mins. LOL So much for doing anything today ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Not much good at yard sails today
> 
> i did get to go for a nice ride tho



No pic ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Oh no another Steel product invading the garage. Can be lendies to guests. So I can make fun of them. 

For $4 with a few chains and screeches I couldn't pass it up. Saws went for too much today. Dang rednecks

View attachment 308741



Sent on the fly.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

A few of the morning's activities....

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Few more...

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> A few of the morning's activities....
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



I think you fellas had more chainsaws than there was wood there to be cut......LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sparky was itching to tune some saws so he brought a few. I had another friend there that wanted to test his big bore 7900 so he brought that. I brought a few that Matt and Sparky hadn't run before. Sometimes just the sniff of chips and premix does you good. It caused me to sweet out my hangover....

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## IEL

I have finally decided onhow I will paint my mac! I am ordering chemicals tomorrow night.
I found powder coat is too costly, and I am worried about magnesium corrosion...

I have decided to go with the aviation route on treating it. First, prep with alumiprep 33 corosion converter, rinse. Then apply a chromate conversion, and rinse. It leaves the parts gold in color, corrosion proof, and ready for standard painting.
Best part is enough of both chemicals to treat 100 sq feet is under $60!


This is the same way they do aluminum and magnesium aircraft components. I figure if its good enough for a jumbo jet, its good enough for an old mac.... LOL

I may have finally figured out how to beat the white death.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its always a good way to work out some stress and good for the physical side of the body to do some sawing. Looks like you all had a good time...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## IEL

Wih any luck, my new multimeter will be waiting for me when I get back.
That simpson 260 will be great on my test bench.


----------



## IEL

Slight correction. Alumiprep is not needed, only the treatment. Prekote is the stuff. Works on boh aluminum and mag, and is safer than others. A spray bottle is $28....
Just clean with brakleen, and spray.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Well, looks like the Husky 45 needs more than I hoped. No clean up piston and cylinder on this one. Circlip cut loose on clutch side and got the piston, ring any cylinder. Don't this one will rub out. 

View attachment 308763

View attachment 308764

View attachment 308765



Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

Is that a tiny Husuqvee 240 You got there ???


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> ....
> Is that a tiny Husuqvee 240 You got there ???



Made for that Japanese market ???


----------



## AU_K2500

No clue....one of Jimmys saws. I tend to shy away from Whoskies. Does look kind of teeny. Have one whoskie, ran great today. Need to find a new roller nose bar fur it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Is that a tiny Husuqvee 240 You got there ???



That there is a Husky 350 refurbished by 'The Slug' himself. Probably my favorite saw of the bunch.

It looks small because....well...Sparky ain't no small fry you see? The 084.....yep....that is a Sparky sized saw.
Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

Just looks tiny with the saskuwatch holding it LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Couple comedians in here I see. Lucky Canada is so far away or sasquatch might break your other leg....accidentally.


----------



## dancan

Bu but but then I wouldn't have a good leg to stand on


----------



## IEL

How far would epoxy primer go for priming saws?
The stuff I found is a milspec aircraft 3 part primer. $90 gets you enough to mix 2.5 quarts of primer... Smallest lot you can buy it in... Any rough idea how many saws that could do? Say large mag felling saws...
As far as the color paint goes, any recomendations? Since most saws use different colors, I would want something I could buy in smaller amounts.....
Something one part automotive might work?

I know I could never use all that primer for saws in 4 years, but I will likely use it for all my priming. 
I repaint a lot of old chit..... LOL


----------



## IEL

Quick, think of something to say!

Ummm.... Echos suck without a muffler mod!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Quick, think of something to say!
> 
> Ummm.... Echos suck without a muffler mod!



Blasphemy! My name is Jimmy and I like Echo and Mini Mac.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Think I'm going to part out this one out, but before I do, anything I should keep for future use that might cross over. Already looked at IPL's and nothing I need for my 36 will fit from this.:msp_sad:

Any other recommendations let me know or otherwise parts will probably be hitting the Bay tonight or tomorrow after church unless someone here expresses interest in pieces.



BigDaddyR said:


> Well, looks like the Husky 45 needs more than I hoped. No clean up piston and cylinder on this one. Circlip cut loose on clutch side and got the piston, ring any cylinder. Don't this one will rub out.
> 
> View attachment 308763
> 
> View attachment 308764
> 
> View attachment 308765
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> How far would epoxy primer go for priming saws?
> The stuff I found is a milspec aircraft 3 part primer. $90 gets you enough to mix 2.5 quarts of primer... Smallest lot you can buy it in... Any rough idea how many saws that could do? Say large mag felling saws...
> As far as the color paint goes, any recomendations? Since most saws use different colors, I would want something I could buy in smaller amounts.....
> Something one part automotive might work?
> 
> I know I could never use all that primer for saws in 4 years, but I will likely use it for all my priming.
> I repaint a lot of old chit..... LOL


 I use 2/3 of a cup of primer on my magnesium saw restores, that covers painting all sides of each part, inside and out excluding the gas and oil tanks of course.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Well, looks like the Husky 45 needs more than I hoped. No clean up piston and cylinder on this one. Circlip cut loose on clutch side and got the piston, ring any cylinder. Don't this one will rub out.
> 
> View attachment 308763
> 
> View attachment 308764
> 
> View attachment 308765
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



On my free 45 the piston looked way worse but the cylinder was undamaged. The choke flap screw had vibrated out and the disc went into the intake and just sat there riding against the piston long enough to do this damage,


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Few more...
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Think I seen a couple of them saws before ? LOL How did they run ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> On my free 45 the piston looked way worse but the cylinder was undamaged. The choke flap screw had vibrated out and the disc went into the intake and just sat there riding against the piston long enough to do this damage,



Ouch. That's crazy that it will still run like that but I guess it's the ring that seals off things. I was wondering if I could bore it out a little and get a thicker ring. Really it was going to be a project for resale but I wouldn't want to let it go like that. If I were going to keep it I'd give it a shot because what do your really have to lose at that point. Too much to do on it though and parts are way to $$ for doing a rebuild on it. 

Lesson learned 2x now. If I'm going to buy to try to resell don't buy from a person who has the saw on a work bench with saw tools on it because there's a reason why their not doing it. Most likely because it's too old to get reasonably priced parts for and unless you have what it needs then it's really an exercise in frustration and saw disassembly. The disassembly time I can use but I'll pass on the frustration.

Gotta piston for cheep for ya. LOL.


----------



## tbone75

Had a great visit with my Aunt and Uncle !  
He found my compressor problem ! Contacts in the motor don't contact ! LOL Gonna fix that real soon !
Looking over my saw pile he seen the little Eeko 3000 and had to have it ! LOL In his trunk it went,now I gots to put more together ! That was my last one ! Good thing I just got a fresh pile ! LOL He really like all my saws ! LOL
He is staying in a hotel tonight,his son is coming over from Ill, tonight. Had to find them 2 rooms close by. Had no idea he was going to be here today ! LOL

Right before we was headed out to eat , got a call about them doors ! had to go pick them up,didn't get to eat with everyone else ! But couldn't pass up them doors for 150.00 ! Dang things are 800.00 ! Took me and the OL to carry each door ! Just pulled the pins and took them out of the frame,couldn't pick it up all together !

Never got to touch the brakes today , maybe Mon ?

Back is really POed right now from all the crap I did today ! LOL Think I am done fer the day !


----------



## IEL

How tough are the old school one part automotive paints? Say lacquer and enamel?
I have been thinking that since these restored saws are mainly shelf queens, that get ran maybe 2-3 times a year, and cut maybe one a year, it might not be worth using the super tough and high end marine and aircraft paint...
I figure if old tractors and farm equipment still have a decent paint job after 40+ years, the old low tech paints can't be too bad....
I hear lacquer is really easy to apply?

Any comments are welcome.. I am a ways out of my comfort zone right now.... I can make a rattle can finish look good, but they don't last... As long as gasoline won't remove it, and it isn't going to flake off in two years, it should be fine.... I know (somewhat) how to apply paint, but I know nothing about selecting paint. 
John? Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> How tough are the old school one part automotive paints? Say lacquer and enamel?
> I have been thinking that since these restored saws are mainly shelf queens, that get ran maybe 2-3 times a year, and cut maybe one a year, it might not be worth using the super tough and high end marine and aircraft paint...
> I figure if old tractors and farm equipment still have a decent paint job after 40+ years, the old low tech paints can't be too bad....
> I hear lacquer is really easy to apply?
> 
> Any comments are welcome.. I am a ways out of my comfort zone right now.... I can make a rattle can finish look good, but they don't last... As long as gasoline won't remove it, and it isn't going to flake off in two years, it should be fine.... I know (somewhat) how to apply paint, but I know nothing about selecting paint.
> John? Jerry?



I use urethane which is a two or more component paint. The one I use is a 3 part system that was designed for around the marine environment. Gasoline has no affect on it and it is highly abrasion resistant.


----------



## IEL

How much per quart are those marine paints? 
Aircraft stuff I saw was $120 a quart.... Add in hardener for another $100 a quart..... Thats a bit rich for my blood right now.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> How much per quart are those marine paints?
> Aircraft stuff I saw was $120 a quart.... Add in hardener for another $100 a quart..... Thats a bit rich for my blood right now.....



I can get the paint part in small quantities, custom mixed to the color I want but its the other parts or components that come in standard size containers that put the total cost up to around $300. per gallon. The color part I get for $45-$50 . The thinners and hardener for this system can be used with any color. It costs me about $100 to paint a saw including the epoxy primer but then again it takes me more than 40 hours to clean. prep and paint all the parts to a saw.


----------



## tbone75

Anyone happen to know what J-Red P&C fits a Husky 45 ? I may have something for Spidy .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Anyone happen to know what J-Red P&C fits a Husky 45 ? I may have something for Spidy .



2045


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 2045



Thanks Ron !

Gonna go look , I may have one ?


BRB


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Anyone happen to know what J-Red P&C fits a Husky 45 ? I may have something for Spidy .



Jred 2045, Husqvarna 245R and 245RX, are the ones I found.


----------



## tbone75

Got a 2036 & 2050 J-Reds


----------



## tbone75

The 2036 has a good P&C and sprocket , bearings feel OK too.


----------



## tbone75

May be another J-Red in that box, just got to move a few things to see. LOL Could be a 2045 or another 2050 ? Seems like it may have been another 2050 ? Been more than 5 mins , don't member. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> The 2036 has a good P&C and sprocket , bearings feel OK too.



The 36 is blowing like 145 so I think the p/c are good on it but the sprocket is jacked as well as the starter rewind pulley which I was going to get local. That's also the one that the bearings feel sloppy on.


----------



## tbone75

Any idea if the 2050 motor will work in that Husky 45 ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Think I seen a couple of them saws before ? LOL How did they run ?



Didn't run any that much. Maybe 10 mins on the 041.....5-6 on the 7900....330T...maybe 4-5. The Hooskies all ran great....some of the others need a little more love.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> May be another J-Red in that box, just got to move a few things to see. LOL Could be a 2045 or another 2050 ? Seems like it may have been another 2050 ? Been more than 5 mins , don't member. LOL



 Man you got a serious collection. Guess that's why you needed RV's for storage. I think the 2050 is different but was trying to find the IPL for it. 

Here it is. Shows 2050 as different#.

http://www.jonsered.ws/20452050.pdf

Mommas calling, got to go eat.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> The 36 is blowing like 145 so I think the p/c are good on it but the sprocket is jacked as well as the starter rewind pulley which I was going to get local. That's also the one that the bearings feel sloppy on.



Recoil looks good on the 2036 too. Should be everything you need on it. Want the whole thing ? Only half of it there. LOL No rear or wrap handle and the carb stuff is gone.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Man you got a serious collection. Guess that's why you needed RV's for storage. I think the 2050 is different but was trying to find the IPL for it.
> 
> Here it is. Shows 2050 as different#.
> 
> http://www.jonsered.ws/20452050.pdf
> 
> Mommas calling, got to go eat.:hmm3grin2orange:



Figered it was different.

Go eat ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I cant find any cross from Jred to the h-36 starter..
he kinda needs that to get it running and see if the bearings and seals are good.

once i had two 137's that drove me crazy,,new seals and carb rebuilds,everything and couldnt get either one of them to go good !!


----------



## tbone75

Had to go see, its another 2050. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I cant find any cross from Jred to the h-36 starter..
> he kinda needs that to get it running and see if the bearings and seals are good.
> 
> once i had two 137's that drove me crazy,,new seals and carb rebuilds,everything and couldnt get either one of them to go good !!



Wonder if the guts are the same , all he needs for it. I don't have any 36 starters.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I cant find any cross from Jred to the h-36 starter..
> he kinda needs that to get it running and see if the bearings and seals are good.
> 
> once i had two 137's that drove me crazy,,new seals and carb rebuilds,everything and couldnt get either one of them to go good !!



If you couldn't get them to run , know darn good and well I couldn't ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Surprised myself today..

went to an annual aniversary party and ate and spent four hours there and drank ONE beer !! 

had fresh two day old venison..

young doe....

he mixed it with some pork and made burgers,,was awsome 

local farm gets nuisance permits.

good eatin this time of year.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Surprised myself today..
> 
> went to an annual aniversary party and ate and spent four hours there and drank ONE beer !!
> 
> had fresh two day old venison..
> 
> young doe....
> 
> he mixed it with some pork and made burgers,,was awsome
> 
> local farm gets nuisance permits.
> 
> good eatin this time of year.



After that bottle of Yegi last night ! One beer should have been nuff ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Didn't run any that much. Maybe 10 mins on the 041.....5-6 on the 7900....330T...maybe 4-5. The Hooskies all ran great....some of the others need a little more love.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



One or two got ham fisted.....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> One or two got ham fisted.....



Hows the ugly ol bow saw running ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Recoil looks good on the 2036 too. Should be everything you need on it. Want the whole thing ? Only half of it there. LOL No rear or wrap handle and the carb stuff is gone.



Might as well. I'm thinking it needs bearings because it does have some play in the crank and the 45 Special has none. Should I pressure test the 36 for leaks? It was idling funny and because of the b/c being wrong for the sprocket I didn't get a chance to run it long enough to see if it was just the carb working on clearing out of something else. Have to make a block off for the intake. Already have a universal for the exhaust side. Girl I got it from said it was sitting for 4 years since it stopped running. That won't cause play but will it be long enough for the seals to dry up on an old saw?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> After that bottle of Yegi last night ! One beer should have been nuff ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I didnt drink that ALL last night !!! LOL !!!


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Might as well. I'm thinking it needs bearings because it does have some play in the crank and the 45 Special has none. Should I pressure test the 36 for leaks? It was idling funny and because of the b/c being wrong for the sprocket I didn't get a chance to run it long enough to see if it was just the carb working on clearing out of something else. Have to make a block off for the intake. Already have a universal for the exhaust side. Girl I got it from said it was sitting for 4 years since it stopped running. That won't cause play but will it be long enough for the seals to dry up on an old saw?



I think we found a good reason for it to idle funny 
carb scews set at 1 1/4 turns out on both,should be rich..tho some of them lil thangs can need more.

get a starter to work,run it and see.do the tip on the side test.


----------



## tbone75

Don't think Spidy seen the inside of muh shop yet ? :hmm3grin2orange:

Got a little worse !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't think Spidy seen the inside of muh shop yet ? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Got a little worse !



Tnx John,,you know,,,,,,,,,,,,,now,,,,,,, i actually feel a little better about MY shop !!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Tnx John,,you know,,,,,,,,,,,,,now,,,,,,, i actually feel a little better about MY shop !!


----------



## tbone75

Couple more. Just the one side !

Someone in here may be worse than me ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



Yep , you be the one I was talking bout ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep , you be the one I was talking bout ! :hmm3grin2orange:



NOW WAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NOW WAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



There is only ONE running saw in my shop !

How many you got in there ?


----------



## tbone75

There is someone else way worse than me and Ron together ! He won't show his (sheds) full ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NOW WAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I stihl got a path into mine ! :msp_razz:


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> I think we found a good reason for it to idle funny
> carb scews set at 1 1/4 turns out on both,should be rich..tho some of them lil thangs can need more.
> 
> get a starter to work,run it and see.do the tip on the side test.



Okay I'm missing sumpn. Why is it idling funny. Other than I;m on the throttle? Carb may have been screwed with to get it to try to run when it started acting up by prev owner? I'll reset it to the 1 1/2 out and go from there once it's ready to roll.


----------



## roncoinc

I wonder if Rick started on that 4 gigs of stuff on that dvd ???


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay I'm missing sumpn. Why is it idling funny. Other than I;m on the throttle? Carb may have been screwed with to get it to try to run when it started acting up by prev owner? I'll reset it to the 1 1/2 out and go from there once it's ready to roll.



Wasnt that carb i did for the 36 ??


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Don't think Spidy seen the inside of muh shop yet ? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Got a little worse !



Wow:msp_w00t: More pictures for me to save so when the wife says, you have to get rid of some of this stuff I can be like, Um I don't have this much at least:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

John your shop looks comfy.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright...time for this slacker. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

One of the bow saws ran flawlessly.....the other......got ham fisted.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> I wonder if Rick started on that 4 gigs of stuff on that dvd ???



Yes Rick did. Late into the night last night when he should have been sleeping since he's a nite owl. He appreciates the info very much:msp_thumbup: 

Seriously I think I'll have to take my time and bite it off in chunks. The photos with arrows are very helpful. I'll be sifting though it over time. Like you said I hope at some point that carbs become easy. I see where as you said they are a big part of a properly running saw. Esp with the days of Ethanol upon us.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Wasnt that carb i did for the 36 ??



Nope, that was for the Craftsman 55CC. I was going to put that together today but my heels hurt so bad from last night working in the garage and the auction this morning I couldn't do it. Have to get a work stool for the garage and take care of this plantar fasciitis. Heels hurt like bee stings and can't hardly walk. Didn't get much done today and was kinda bummed out until you guys started to come to my rescue on the parts situation. Now I realize a lot of you deal with much worse every day so I'll suck it up and be productive tomorrow. Till then I'll soak my feet and read about carbs. Watched the acid video also.


----------



## tbone75

Had to go wash the mini-mac smell off ! 


:bad_smelly:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Man Momma makes good steaks on the grill. Gotta go bring the mower in that I put a battery in today. One of the few useful things I did LOL


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Man Momma makes good steaks on the grill. Gotta go bring the mower in that I put a battery in today. One of the few useful things I did LOL



Maybe ? Was it COOKED ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Maybe ? Was it COOKED ! LOL



Just right. Nice and pink with brown on the outsides just the way I like it


Sent on the fly.


----------



## jimdad07

Broke 300 of our own round bales today. We now have enough for winter with one big field left, that will be gravy. Roof is on the chicken coupe, it's all sided and almost ready to go. Built fence last night well into the am. Been a productive weekend so far.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Just right. Nice and pink with brown on the outsides just the way I like it
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Another RAW meat eater ! :ah:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Another RAW meat eater ! :ah:



Good beef should bleed on the plate a little. I like my steak pretty rare.


----------



## IEL

Finally going home tomorrow morning. Spending the afternoon in the shop.
I think my job list will involve putting the carb on the 009, replacing the air filter on the 034, and doing a final checkout on it before finalizing the sale. Then, I will tear that damn 020av down, and pull the condenser out. There is a condenser checker at the museum radio station. (assuming it works) That should tell me if it's the coil... 
Any tips on insuring points will work? Best chemical to clean ignition components? 
Do they still make coils and condensers for these? It's the original all metal 020av. 
If this saw was for anyone else, I would have told them it was a lost cause. He has done a lot for me, and he loves this saw. I am not sure if it's a basket case, or if it actually carries a curse.... Took me 4 hours to remove one screw.....


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Another RAW meat eater ! :ah:



:msp_drool: Red steak rules! When I grew up in Texas you would get the cold shoulder for ordering anything cooked more than med.


----------



## tbone75

You guys is all SICK !


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Broke 300 of our own round bales today. We now have enough for winter with one big field left, that will be gravy. Roof is on the chicken coupe, it's all sided and almost ready to go. Built fence last night well into the am. Been a productive weekend so far.



Sounds like you had a great day. 

Emma just driving you hard. 

I take it she is still in charge........


----------



## IEL

Time for me, Night guys.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Finally going home tomorrow morning. Spending the afternoon in the shop.
> I think my job list will involve putting the carb on the 009, replacing the air filter on the 034, and doing a final checkout on it before finalizing the sale. Then, I will tear that damn 020av down, and pull the condenser out. There is a condenser checker at the museum radio station. (assuming it works) That should tell me if it's the coil...
> Any tips on insuring points will work? Best chemical to clean ignition components?
> Do they still make coils and condensers for these? It's the original all metal 020av.
> If this saw was for anyone else, I would have told them it was a lost cause. He has done a lot for me, and he loves this saw. I am not sure if it's a basket case, or if it actually carries a curse.... Took me 4 hours to remove one screw.....



Fraid I can't help much with that ? Someone can tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Sounds like you had a great day.
> 
> Emma just driving you hard.
> 
> I take it she is still in charge........



She ALWAYS will be ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Hows Rob tonight ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> She ALWAYS will be ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Hows Rob tonight ?



Building time........

Trying to make bar stock look like castings. 

Repair parts. No castings

So. Good. )

How's John?

Everybody leave?


----------



## Stihl 041S

John fell asleep at the computer......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to the top. 

Meteor shower tonight. 

After midnight, 100+ per hour. 

Best just before dawn due to moon.


----------



## dancan

The dog drug me out around 3 so I could see a couple of them meteors go by .


----------



## Cantdog

The ZZZZzzzlackness continues, I see.......good progress on the boat yesterday........used some stuff from Unk's CARE package......namely a full length of med sized shrink tubing on the aft bilge pump wiring......had been taped a couple of different times but tape doesn't last well in the bilge....all good now. Also used about 18" of very heavy 1" dia shrink tube on the main wiring harness from the transom to the motor......was a tangle of wires halfway to the plug.....now all Neet and Purdy......back to the Marine Supply this morning......decided yesterday that I did not like the Mercruiser supplied 1 1/4" water intake line......had to make a 180 degree sweep......looked like it might kink under suction at full load....I don't think it has wire in it..........miserable place to get to.....not going to risk it......replace with Trident Tri Flex 250......no problem...bent that right around.....double wound wire helix.......good stuff..."Lloyeds of London" approved.....says right on it!! Went up to the Bangor Mall last night to go shopping with all the Nova Scotians and New Brunswickers......and "others" visiting "Vacation Land".......................bought a 1 1/8" open/box wrench at the Cheep....Cheep...Cheeep tool and tarp store for $8.00......gonna cut it more or less in half (or what ever length will fit) with the porta band so I can use both pieces to vertically adjust the forward motor mounts. Tomorrow the Vortec goes in for the last time and gets bolted down and lined up.......I hope........tomorrow.....I hope.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. Was sleeping pretty good until the dog woke me....now on with the day. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

I wonder how much it would cost to get it to John's place , it would give him a bit of time to start cleaning the sawvalanche .....
At least Ron can get to the fishing rods easily .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The dog drug me out around 3 so I could see a couple of them meteors go by .



LOL......The boy dog tricked me this morning about 5............he walks over to the bed and puts his head down next to my face........looks at me....like......"'cmon....I gotta go out".......so I pat him for a minute.....and he goes to the foot of the bed ...stands there...looking at the door.....expectantly.........(sigh).....so I get up......reach for muh bathrobe and hear this muffled thud...look around and there he is..........lying right in muh warm spot with his head on muh pillow!!!!!! I stared to growl real low.......he looks at me like....."Whaaat???".......LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Finally going home tomorrow morning. Spending the afternoon in the shop.
> I think my job list will involve putting the carb on the 009, replacing the air filter on the 034, and doing a final checkout on it before finalizing the sale. Then, I will tear that damn 020av down, and pull the condenser out. There is a condenser checker at the museum radio station. (assuming it works) That should tell me if it's the coil...
> Any tips on insuring points will work? Best chemical to clean ignition components?
> Do they still make coils and condensers for these? It's the original all metal 020av.
> If this saw was for anyone else, I would have told them it was a lost cause. He has done a lot for me, and he loves this saw. I am not sure if it's a basket case, or if it actually carries a curse.... Took me 4 hours to remove one screw.....



I will wade into the alligator infested waters here since I have reworked a few of these 020`s. Best thing you can do with it is to get rid of it, nothing new available for it from Stihl, all parts are NLA. Used and the occasional NOS parts can be found but it takes time and a lot of searching. Clean all the electrical parts with brake cleaner or alcohol , file the points contacts with a points file til nice and clean bright metal surfaces squared and flat. The coil next to never goes on them but is a possibility. The condenser is just a temporary voltage storage mechanism, charges up and releases current quickly. To test attach wires from a 9v battery for a few seconds to charge it up, then touch the leads from a multimeter set on high voltage range, the needle should jump to a high reading for just a blip and then fall if the condenser is good. These saws are a bit of a pain but once you are familiar with them it takes only minutes to open them up and replace or repair whatever is needed. Lots of fun removing the piston, all the needle bearings will fal out of the bottom rod journal.....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys. Back to the hay fields I go...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Morning guys. Back to the hay fields I go...



You better watch it...you are going to start saying cows are your friends and we will start to wonder about you....





OK we already wonder about you. 

Have fun out there and be safe!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will wade into the alligator infested waters here since I have reworked a few of these 020`s. Best thing you can do with it is to get rid of it, nothing new available for it from Stihl, all parts are NLA. Used and the occasional NOS parts can be found but it takes time and a lot of searching. Clean all the electrical parts with brake cleaner or alcohol , file the points contacts with a points file til nice and clean bright metal surfaces squared and flat. The coil next to never goes on them but is a possibility. The condenser is just a temporary voltage storage mechanism, charges up and releases current quickly. To test attach wires from a 9v battery for a few seconds to charge it up, then touch the leads from a multimeter set on high voltage range, the needle should jump to a high reading for just a blip and then fall if the condenser is good. These saws are a bit of a pain but once you are familiar with them it takes only minutes to open them up and replace or repair whatever is needed. Lots of fun removing the piston, all the needle bearings will fal out of the bottom rod journal.....LOL



Thanks Jerry. I got lucky with the bearings, they all stayed together. I will give that a try, and see what the issue is.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl slacking I see . LOL

Took a second muscle relaxer last night , hit me fast ! Almost did a face plant into the key board ! LOL


----------



## IEL

If another thing goes wrong with that damn 020av, I am going to tell him it's a lost cause, and find him another top handle.

Anyone got a mini mac? LOL

I am actually thinking of one of the poulan 25 series..... Or a homie xl2.....


----------



## little possum

Hola Senors. Adios San Antonio! hitting the road about 12


----------



## BigDaddyR

Cantdog said:


> The ZZZZzzzlackness continues, I see.......good progress on the boat yesterday........used some stuff from Unk's CARE package......namely a full length of med sized shrink tubing on the aft bilge pump wiring......had been taped a couple of different times but tape doesn't last well in the bilge....all good now. Also used about 18" of very heavy 1" dia shrink tube on the main wiring harness from the transom to the motor......was a tangle of wires halfway to the plug.....now all Neet and Purdy......back to the Marine Supply this morning......decided yesterday that I did not like the Mercruiser supplied 1 1/4" water intake line......had to make a 180 degree sweep......looked like it might kink under suction at full load....I don't think it has wire in it..........miserable place to get to.....not going to risk it......replace with Trident Tri Flex 250......no problem...bent that right around.....double wound wire helix.......good stuff..."Lloyeds of London" approved.....says right on it!! Went up to the Bangor Mall last night to go shopping with all the Nova Scotians and New Brunswickers......and "others" visiting "Vacation Land".......................bought a 1 1/8" open/box wrench at the Cheep....Cheep...Cheeep tool and tarp store for $8.00......gonna cut it more or less in half (or what ever length will fit) with the porta band so I can use both pieces to vertically adjust the forward motor mounts. Tomorrow the Vortec goes in for the last time and gets bolted down and lined up.......I hope........tomorrow.....I hope.......



Wife and I did our honeymoon in Maine and it was great. Photo taking on Cadillac Mountain for sunrises and sets and whale watching, saw Puffins and whales, sea lines. Great time, and the lobstah was phenomenal.


----------



## IEL

3.5 hours until I'm on the boat home.... Finally......


----------



## IEL

Does $450 sound like a fair price for a stihl 090av in pretty nice shape? I think it just needs a little carb work....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> Hola Senors. Adios San Antonio! hitting the road about 12



Travel safe amigo!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

IEL said:


> Does $450 sound like a fair price for a stihl 090av in pretty nice shape? I think it just needs a little carb work....



For 450 there's something the seller isn't telling you. Running or close to running those saws pull north of 700 all day long.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Does $450 sound like a fair price for a stihl 090av in pretty nice shape? I think it just needs a little carb work....



Run...don't walk. Don't tell anyone where it is..they will cut you out. 

All of that is if you are into the Stihl thing.....

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Run...don't walk. Don't tell anyone where it is..they will cut you out.
> 
> All of that is if you are into the Stihl thing.....
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



When something sounds too good to be true......it usually is. Just my opinion.

Oh, found my excessive oiling problem.....

And your ham fist broke the tip off the recoil spring. I'm gonna try my hand at heating and bending. Really need a new pulley. Center is completely wallered out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Does $450 sound like a fair price for a stihl 090av in pretty nice shape? I think it just needs a little carb work....



Grab it! I paid $500-$550 for each of mine and never looked back.


----------



## tbone75

Uncle is here , getting ready to head to the family GTG.

You guys behave ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Uncle is here , getting ready to head to the family GTG.
> 
> You guys behave ! LOL



Yes massa Grampa Slug!!.....


----------



## IEL

Judging by the fact that it has bewn listed for over two weeks, I think something is wrong..... There are a lot of big saw collectors right by him..... I bet it is majorly scored..... No other reason it would last two weeks listed....


----------



## IEL

I just saw how long it had been listed when I went to see where he is.....
He is also over an hour drive away...
I will pass... There is a $30 homie xl12 close by... That will be my saw for today...


----------



## dancan

You guys are missin yard sales up here , great day for a drive , betcha there's at least an xl12 and a minimac but I'm pretty darn sure you won't find an 090 LOL


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> You guys are missin yard sales up here , great day for a drive , betcha there's at least an xl12 and a minimac but I'm pretty dure you won't find an 090 LOL



Have to go to jerrys garage sale for those.... LOL

I might have to make a trip to nova Scotia some time... Give me a few years... LOL


----------



## dancan

Ya know , I was thinkin , if the Asians had "Discovered" North America first instead of the Euros we East Coasters would have all the real big trees and the 090's .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Ya know , I was thinkin , if the Asians had "Discovered" North America first instead of the Euros we East Coasters would have all the real big trees and the 090's .



Gypo in Manhatten. 

A shift in the time space continuum. 

Course the chaps only thing MIGHT fit in.


----------



## Mastermind

Happy Sunday. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## BigDaddyR

I agree. Happy Sunday! Back to the mower I go. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Cantdog

Blew a brake line on the truck this afternoon......I don't have time to fix it.......have to take it up to Danny to repair I guess....little bummed but as always a good thing........really........daughter was going to take it to a catering job this evening about 45 mins away........way, way out crooked hilly, narrow road out on a point where there are no services in the day time let along at 10 PM........and just as well not to lose the brakes towing the boat.....been there done that.......did I mention I live on the side what goes for a mountain around here???? So all in all just a Monday type set back on Sunday.......no crash involved........


----------



## tbone75

Home from the GTG , had a great time ! Dang back just couldn't take no more.
Got my Uncle in trouble ! LOL We was working on the compressor , he got grease on his shirt ! Aunt was POed at both of us ! LOL All he said was , so now its a work shirt. LOL She was thinking ahead , brought him a extra shirt ! LOL Knew he wouldn't stay out my junk ! LOL
Sent a letric motor home with him to fix for me. 5hp out of my hot tub,the shaft had got corroded and half eaten through from a leaking pump seal. Now I have to go pick it up when he gets it fixed. LOL Love going to his place ! All kinds of fun things to get into ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just wondering how good I will be making a 4 hr drive over to my Uncles place ? Just have to make the OL drive part of the way. Take the Murano so I can lay down in the back ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Blew a brake line on the truck this afternoon......I don't have time to fix it.......have to take it up to Danny to repair I guess....little bummed but as always a good thing........really........daughter was going to take it to a catering job this evening about 45 mins away........way, way out crooked hilly, narrow road out on a point where there are no services in the day time let along at 10 PM........and just as well not to lose the brakes towing the boat.....been there done that.......did I mention I live on the side what goes for a mountain around here???? So all in all just a Monday type set back on Sunday.......no crash involved........



Hate working on brakes ! Why muh Vette is stihl sitting ! LOL Bled them things 3 different times,stihl can't find the leak ? Just needs all new lines put on. That thing is a pain to get to them ! Put all new calipers on it when I got it. Just need to replace everything else ! Master cylinder and lines.
4 piston calipers on each wheel,baby stops real good ! LOL When the work ! LOL


----------



## IEL

No call back on the little homelite yet... Lets hope it isnt sold....
Auto supply tomorrow. Getting aircraft stripper, primer, mac paint, and argon hose. Oh yeah, and a few tungstens.


----------



## dancan

Ok , while youse guys were out lollygaging and driven arround endangerin the general public I was here workin like a dog .
I looked down and saw that I was drawin a crowd .







So I worked a little harder , showed a pic of good ole Nova Scotia plus said East Coast and got it to this








Slackers !!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey John , get this fer the wife , a minirano ,, she drives you snooze , great gas mileage , just runs on beans .


----------



## dancan

And the wife noticed that I drnk all her coolers the other night , she ate all muh smoked salmon phillie dip and put the empty container back in the fridge , anybody want a free bag of chips , none but one missing


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> When something sounds too good to be true......it usually is. Just my opinion.
> 
> Oh, found my excessive oiling problem.....
> 
> And your ham fist broke the tip off the recoil spring. I'm gonna try my hand at heating and bending. Really need a new pulley. Center is completely wallered out.



I've done several. If you had called I would have brought my stuff to help you through the first one. 


What was the oil issue?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mastermind said:


> Happy Sunday. :msp_thumbup:



Hey there!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Ok , while youse guys were out lollygaging and driven arround endangerin the general public I was here workin like a dog .
> I looked down and saw that I was drawin a crowd .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I worked a little harder , showed a pic of good ole Nova Scotia plus said East Coast and got it to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slackers !!!!



Thanks for helping out!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

Well , I'll have you know they were a tough crowd , after a couple o beers they were OK te deal with , you guys owe me 27 bucks cause I hadta go resupply and the "Good Stuff" aint cheap up here so ya know .....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

$27 bucks Canadian? Got it right here......

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy, rotted hose going into bar pad. Although come to think of it.....that shouldn't make it pour oil.....its gotta be before the pump....right?


----------



## IEL

Got some saw parts coated in paint stripper, wrapped in plastic, and sitting until tomorrow.

I cant get aircraft stripper until tomorrow... This safe-t-stripper is worthless.... 



What size and style burrs should I start with for porting? Say the 3 most important.. I am hoping to get a few tomorrow...


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> $27 bucks Canadian? Got it right here......
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



No , that there jus wont do , but , it was a funny LOL


----------



## dancan

Ah sent ya some rep so I want that fity cent !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hate working on brakes ! Why muh Vette is stihl sitting ! LOL Bled them things 3 different times,stihl can't find the leak ? Just needs all new lines put on. That thing is a pain to get to them ! Put all new calipers on it when I got it. Just need to replace everything else ! Master cylinder and lines.
> 4 piston calipers on each wheel,baby stops real good ! LOL When the work ! LOL



Of course you know there are TWO bleeders on each rear wheel ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Jimmy, rotted hose going into bar pad. Although come to think of it.....that shouldn't make it pour oil.....its gotta be before the pump....right?



Line out of the tank to the pump must be broken or missing. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## roncoinc

Malrin count so far..

skunks-three

rickoons - one

donwanno know where i found the koon,,,,,,,,,bout 100 ft away,,smelled it today and found it .


:bad_smelly:


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy Jack and Jim Bob be proud of my yard sailin today . 

$20 all three pieces...


----------



## dancan

Ron's gonnna have some new bestus friends .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Of course you know there are TWO bleeders on each rear wheel ??



Sure nuff , that makes them a pain to bleed out !


----------



## IEL

My multimeter arrived! Simpson 260-4 volt ohm miliamp. After I removed the mexican warning stickers, it really looks brand new... Its practically mint condition. Functions perfect.. Even has the original manual in very nice condition. I dont think I did too bad at $70 to my door.... Im happy. The manual even shows how to test condensers with the resistance setting. That will be handy.

It has been going strong since the 1960s, and it should last the rest of my life.
Something special about meters with a phenolic case...


----------



## tbone75

Got the new rotors and pads on the Murano ! 

I love air tools !


----------



## tbone75

Gonna be a miracle if I can get out of bed tomorrow ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jimmy Jack and Jim Bob be proud of my yard sailin today .
> 
> $20 all three pieces...



I have one of them blowers sitting here , no sparky ? 8hp kohler

Like I said before , never seen nothing like you ! Finding deals like that ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Malrin count so far..
> 
> skunks-three
> 
> rickoons - one
> 
> donwanno know where i found the koon,,,,,,,,,bout 100 ft away,,smelled it today and found it .
> 
> 
> :bad_smelly:



OL said I am not allowed to have any of that stuff , to scared a cat will get in it. :msp_razz:


----------



## IEL

Still no recomendations on what size and shape carbide burrs to get?
I dont want to end up getting something useless for porting.....

What cut burrs do you guys use?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Jimmy Jack and Jim Bob be proud of my yard sailin today .
> 
> $20 all three pieces...



A David Bradley! Nice score Ron.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I have one of them blowers sitting here , no sparky ? 8hp kohler
> 
> Like I said before , never seen nothing like you ! Finding deals like that ! LOL



Blower too?! I have a 5 HP one that I love. Dug it from the trash pile at work. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Mastermind

IEL said:


> Still no recomendations on what size and shape carbide burrs to get?
> I dont want to end up getting something useless for porting.....
> 
> What cut burrs do you guys use?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Still no recomendations on what size and shape carbide burrs to get?
> I dont want to end up getting something useless for porting.....
> 
> What cut burrs do you guys use?



I'll try but its pulling from memory as I have never ported one before. 

Think you need a straight, ball, and a pointed/Christmas tree shaped bit. 

I really don't know though.....

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Blower too?! I have a 5 HP one that I love. Dug it from the trash pile at work.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Yep , looks real nice too. Just not sure why its got no spark ? Haven't looked at it much.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


>



The PRO set up right there !


----------



## tbone75

Can't think what that bur is I use ? I will get a pic tomorrow. It and a ball stone is all you need to just widen the ports.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have one of them blowers sitting here , no sparky ? 8hp kohler
> 
> Like I said before , never seen nothing like you ! Finding deals like that ! LOL



So,,clean the points or put a NOVA in it !


----------



## BigDaddyR

You guys end up with some crazy stuff. No yard sailing for me today:-( Slept in, mowed three lawns, visited with the oldest step son at his new place and threw the carb on the Craftsman that Ron went through for me. Still fiddling with it. Get back to it Tue night when I get some more spare time. 

Turn it on it's side and idle speeds up. set it back upright and want's to slow down and almost die. Wasn't able to get it set to run quite right tonight. 

what is it indicative of when you put it on it's side? I've seen several people mention this but no clear but idea of what it means if the idle changes, faster or slower?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OL said I am not allowed to have any of that stuff , to scared a cat will get in it. :msp_razz:



Cats DONT like it at all,,so bad you can use to keep them away !! LOL !!


----------



## IEL

Thanks guys!
I have $50 to spend on burrs tomorrow, so I guess I will go with a straight, a ball, and a tree.
1/4 or 3/8 head?
Randy, thats a nice set up! It will take me a while to get that big a set of burrs built up... LOL

I am planning on using an air die grinder, and grinding on a trashed ms170 cylinder for a while to get a feel for it.
I have an old leaf blower engine that might be my first real casualty..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

Geoff do a search in this thread,there is a lot about porting in here ! Pic of all kinds and the bits to use !


----------



## Mastermind

IEL said:


> Thanks guys!
> I have $50 to spend on burrs tomorrow, so I guess I will go with a straight, a ball, and a tree.
> 1/4 or 3/8 head?
> Randy, thats a nice set up! It will take me a while to get that big a set of burrs built up... LOL
> 
> I am planning on using an air die grinder, and grinding on a trashed ms170 cylinder for a while to get a feel for it.
> I have an old leaf blower engine that might be my first real casualty..... LOL



An egg shaped burr is the most useful.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So,,clean the points or put a NOVA in it !



Got one of them nova things I took off a old saw !

Haven't had time to look at it much.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Cats DONT like it at all,,so bad you can use to keep them away !! LOL !!



I will sneak some home ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> A David Bradley! Nice score Ron.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



The tractor is a Simplicity


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The tractor is a Simplicity



They use to be some real good mowers ! Made some nice big ones , maybe they stihl do ?


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Blower too?! I have a 5 HP one that I love. Dug it from the trash pile at work.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



8 hp blower and tiller for the tractor .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 8 hp blower and tiller for the tractor .



That tiller would be real handy ! Mower too !

Not sure bout the blower ? LOL Blow hell out of the leaves ! LOL


----------



## little possum

tbone75 said:


> Just wondering how good I will be making a 4 hr drive over to my Uncles place ? Just have to make the OL drive part of the way. Take the Murano so I can lay down in the back ! LOL



I have one rear seat outta the denali for dad to lay down, then laid the two middles down so he could stretch out. doesn't leave a option for passenger seat laying back, but oh well. we made it to Texas . lake Charles Louisiana for the night then cruise down the gulf tom on the way back to more cacilacy


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> You guys end up with some crazy stuff. No yard sailing for me today:-( Slept in, mowed three lawns, visited with the oldest step son at his new place and threw the carb on the Craftsman that Ron went through for me. Still fiddling with it. Get back to it Tue night when I get some more spare time.
> 
> Turn it on it's side and idle speeds up. set it back upright and want's to slow down and almost die. Wasn't able to get it set to run quite right tonight.
> 
> what is it indicative of when you put it on it's side? I've seen several people mention this but no clear but idea of what it means if the idle changes, faster or slower?



Indication of crank seal gone !!
usually one side acts diff than other side.
one side lets in more air,,other side push fuel out bad seal,acts funny,cant tune.
get tuned rite side up,dies in cut.
i set the carb a tad rich,should idle fine with idle scew up enuf,,should rev up fine with the setting but run a tad rich WOT.
leave on side long enuf and prob stall out.

idle speeds up because getting more air from leak and leaning out.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> I have one rear seat outta the denali for dad to lay down, then laid the two middles down so he could stretch out. doesn't leave a option for passenger seat laying back, but oh well. we made it to Texas . lake Charles Louisiana for the night then cruise down the gulf tom on the way back to more cacilacy



Toss some blankets down to soften the ride a little for me. LOL Maye I can find a piece of foam ? Did that in the bed of a truck I had,slept in it for 3 nights down in Fla. LOL 45acp under my pillow too ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Jimmy,,,they come with a sulky ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey Jimmy,,,they come with a sulky ??



I am sure you can put one on it easy nuff. Not much to it .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Can't think what that bur is I use ? I will get a pic tomorrow. It and a ball stone is all you need to just widen the ports.



Medication does make the brain a little fuzzy but that kotten kandy does have it's moments LOL
Ah told the dog no Percey Its fallin from the sky Earl ly in the monin 


Slackerzzzzz I'm gonna ZZZzzzZZZzzzzzzz


----------



## Cantdog

Well the boat project is coming together quickly now.....as always it's all in the prep.....didn't take many pics as there was not a lot to see...or make sense of......just a large fiberglass dust cloud.....fumes and bad words.......can't take pics of bad words....of fumes.....and cameras don't like glass dust clouds...much....

Been having a problem with my last coat of glass setting up properly on the combings......added white pigment to the the final layer of mat....for a finish coat......hardened but remained tacky......sucked....ground it off ....did over.....lowered the pigment ratio.....increased the hardener.......stihl sucked...not quite as bad...but sucked none the less......this time dewaxed and using the same ratio of pigment just walked the hardner to 'er.......an I meen walked it to 'er!!....my plastic pot was rocking right back and forth and smoking in in muh hand!!! I got a coat on before she kicked.........set the combings out in the sun...she be hard now!!!! Going in first thing in the morning.......it about the last thing holding up the final install of the fourpointtree.......


Be some more pics over the next couple days a few of where I stopped today........

002 is A piece of Unc's huge heat shink tubing doing it's job keeping the wiring harness all neet.......

003 shows the new trim pump installed with the brand new trim hoses installed....these will attach to the pump with quikconnects....

004 shows how cool this Trident hose is to work with.......it bends without kinking real good!!! Remember this is a suction hose in this application..

005 just the spec on the hose..

006 I made a pair of these holdoffs to keep the hose in place......this is "Seaboard"....polypropoline sheet stock....this is 1" thick...works very nice with wood working tools and takes SS screws very well....also made the cradle that holds the bronze reducer from the same stuff (pic 004)....


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Toss some blankets down to soften the ride a little for me. LOL Maye I can find a piece of foam ? Did that in the bed of a truck I had,slept in it for 3 nights down in Fla. LOL 45acp under my pillow too ! LOL



Ah must say , never have laid muh head on a pillah up here an be wantin a 45 handy , jus peaceful sleep ...... The wife on the other hand .......


----------



## dancan

I don't think a fellow would end up in band camp for takin a pic of dirty words but those that do understand know that a pic is worth a thousand words LOL
Nice fit job !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ah must say , never have laid muh head on a pillah up here an be wantin a 45 handy , jus peaceful sleep ...... The wife on the other hand .......



I was sleeping in the rest areas running around down there ! Taking no chances laying in the back of that truck ! Had a cap on it too. Didn't wanna get wet ! LOL It was a fun time !!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well the boat project is coming together quickly now.....as always it's all in the prep.....didn't take many pics as there was not a lot to see...or make sense of......just a large fiberglass dust cloud.....fumes and bad words.......can't take pics of bad words....of fumes.....and cameras don't like glass dust clouds...much....
> 
> Been having a problem with my last coat of glass setting up properly on the combings......added white pigment to the the final layer of mat....for a finish coat......hardened but remained tacky......sucked....ground it off ....did over.....lowered the pigment ratio.....increased the hardener.......stihl sucked...not quite as bad...but sucked none the less......this time dewaxed and using the same ratio of pigment just walked the hardner to 'er.......an I meen walked it to 'er!!....my plastic pot was rocking right back and forth and smoking in in muh hand!!! I got a coat on before she kicked.........set the combings out in the sun...she be hard now!!!! Going in first thing in the morning.......it about the last thing holding up the final install of the fourpointtree.......
> 
> 
> Be some more pics over the next couple days a few of where I stopped today........
> 
> 002 is A piece of Unc's huge heat shink tubing doing it's job keeping the wiring harness all neet.......
> 
> 003 shows the new trim pump installed with the brand new trim hoses installed....these will attach to the pump with quikconnects....
> 
> 004 shows how cool this Trident hose is to work with.......it bends without kinking real good!!! Remember this is a suction hose in this application..
> 
> 005 just the spec on the hose..
> 
> 006 I made a pair of these holdoffs to keep the hose in place......this is "Seaboard"....polypropoline sheet stock....this is 1" thick...works very nice with wood working tools and takes SS screws very well....also made the cradle that holds the bronze reducer from the same stuff (pic 004)....



Looking very very nice Robin !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Fiberglass is so affected by temp and humidity that it can be exsasperating at times. Either it hardens too quickly or stays stiucky for extended periods. Once I had it not fully harden at all. Had to scrape it off and wash it down real good with acetone. Been using a little bit lately on my canoe rebuild.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Medication does make the brain a little fuzzy but that kotten kandy does have it's moments LOL
> Ah told the dog no Percey Its fallin from the sky Earl ly in the monin
> 
> 
> Slackerzzzzz I'm gonna ZZZzzzZZZzzzzzzz



Do i ever sound like that after my meds ???????????????????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Do i ever sound like that after my meds ???????????????????



Nope !

Only Danny ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Indication of crank seal gone !!
> usually one side acts diff than other side.
> one side lets in more air,,other side push fuel out bad seal,acts funny,cant tune.
> get tuned rite side up,dies in cut.
> i set the carb a tad rich,should idle fine with idle scew up enuf,,should rev up fine with the setting but run a tad rich WOT.
> leave on side long enuf and prob stall out.
> 
> idle speeds up because getting more air from leak and leaning out.



I can tell you this. If I can get it tuned reasonably and it still acts like this I'll pressure test it but if it's got a leak it might become a parted out saw. I think I might actually hate this thing now. LOL I didn't expect it to be this much of a pain in the axx. I didn't notice these symptoms before but then again I wasn't looking for it either. It was too lean to run when I put the carb on. To get it to do start and run anything close to running I had to get the low side to 3 turns out and couldn't get it to tune properly. It would dip when I hit the throttle and then go to high throttle but it wouldn't stay with any type of power in the cut after the first inch or so. Seemed like it was starving for fuel. Guess I need to make a block off plate and pressure test it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

> G



Gabby bunch. 

Nice work Robin. 

Right on the ragged edge of overkill!!!

Way it ought to be.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Gabby bunch.
> 
> Nice work Robin.
> 
> Right on the ragged edge of overkill!!!
> 
> Way it ought to be.



Slacker !!

Hi Rob !!

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> I can tell you this. If I can get it tuned reasonably and it still acts like this I'll pressure test it but if it's got a leak it might become a parted out saw. I think I might actually hate this thing now. LOL I didn't expect it to be this much of a pain in the axx. I didn't notice these symptoms before but then again I wasn't looking for it either. It was too lean to run when I put the carb on. To get it to do start and run anything close to running I had to get the low side to 3 turns out and couldn't get it to tune properly. It would dip when I hit the throttle and then go to high throttle but it wouldn't stay with any type of power in the cut after the first inch or so. Seemed like it was starving for fuel. Guess I need to make a block off plate and pressure test it.



I wouldnt bother.
after all that,take the carb off and part the rest..

it IS crank seals..


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> I can tell you this. If I can get it tuned reasonably and it still acts like this I'll pressure test it but if it's got a leak it might become a parted out saw. I think I might actually hate this thing now. LOL I didn't expect it to be this much of a pain in the axx. I didn't notice these symptoms before but then again I wasn't looking for it either. It was too lean to run when I put the carb on. To get it to do start and run anything close to running I had to get the low side to 3 turns out and couldn't get it to tune properly. It would dip when I hit the throttle and then go to high throttle but it wouldn't stay with any type of power in the cut after the first inch or so. Seemed like it was starving for fuel. Guess I need to make a block off plate and pressure test it.



No way it gonna tune with low side out three turns !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I wouldnt bother.
> after all that,take the carb off and part the rest..
> 
> it IS crank seals..



Can't be that hard to put seals in it ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Can't be that hard to put seals in it ?



Would YOU put that much work into a $25 saw ??


----------



## Cantdog

Few more pics....


007 seacock with inboard sea strainer and a fresh water flushing port...which is called a "Safety seacock" because in an emergency you can close the main cock and pump the bilge using the raw water pump (with an attached strainer)....through the engine....

009 and 010 more pics of the plumbing.....

012 Fourpointtree hovering above it's nest......waiting......waiting.....came out for the 26th time this afternoon...said it would be in and out 30 times..getting close!!

013 new Shieldsflex 250 series flex hose that today replaced the stock Mercruiser hose........same series and abilities but different brand and size from the Trident brand.... bends wicked sharp......this hose has to do a 180 in about 11" and does it without any issues.......the supplied Mercruiser hose was nearly kinked without any suction!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Would YOU put that much work into a $25 saw ??



Sparky would!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No way it gonna tune with low side out three turns !!



Them little Poolins usually need 2 or more turns out to even start.


----------



## tbone75

I have this letric fly swatter. It takes 1.5v AA batteries. Would 3.7v AA size batteries fry its guts ? Sure would zap fly's better ! LOL

You guys know this letric stuff very well ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> I wouldnt bother.
> after all that,take the carb off and part the rest..
> 
> it IS crank seals..



What you're saying sounds right on. Question I have is, the saw is an 05. Is that old enough for crank seals to have failed? The saw wasn't used much. Would that cause the seals to fail quicker?


----------



## little possum

eggshell foam and a quilt down, hotel bed is a bit better haha.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> What you're saying sounds right on. Question I have is, the saw is an 05. Is that old enough for crank seals to have failed? The saw wasn't used much. Would that cause the seals to fail quicker?



Usually heat.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fiberglass is so affected by temp and humidity that it can be exsasperating at times. Either it hardens too quickly or stays stiucky for extended periods. Once I had it not fully harden at all. Had to scrape it off and wash it down real good with acetone. Been using a little bit lately on my canoe rebuild.



Yeah it gets even trickier when you try to add color to the polyester....I bought my 1959 Panhead with "Fiberglass Dollars" in 1978......my father and I built a topside (House, trunk, washboards, deck and stern board on a plastic lobsterboat hull that the hull builders used as a plug to build the topsides mold for the "34 Duffy's"......glasswork had to be perfect....all with tumblehome so the mold could be pulled/released in one piece from the boat we finished....with no adverse effects to our boat either...I was in charge of all that glasswork......and by in charge I meen I was told to go do it.....correctly of course..LOL!!! Learned a lot...by now have forgot a lot.......a lot has changed.......some stuff....not so much.....like itching!!!!


He and I also did all the electrical and mechanicals in that boat too...only (PAYING) boat job he and I both worked on together......sad.....he was a master......been gone 15 yrs now.....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have this letric fly swatter. It takes 1.5v AA batteries. Would 3.7v AA size batteries fry its guts ? Sure would zap fly's better ! LOL
> 
> You guys know this letric stuff very well ! LOL



Like one of theese ?

this one 3k volts !!










no,dont put bigger batteries in,,they use a transformer,could fry it !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Like one of theese ?
> 
> this one 3k volts !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no,dont put bigger batteries in,,they use a transformer,could fry it !



Very close to that ! Don't know how much zap its got ? Only knocks moths down, don't blast them to bits ! LOL Small bugs go poof ! LOL
This thing is a blast to play with ! Just don't touch it ! :msp_ohmy:

Dang it ! I want more ZAP !! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Gabby bunch.
> 
> Nice work Robin.
> 
> Right on the ragged edge of overkill!!!
> 
> Way it ought to be.[/QUOTE..]
> 
> Perhaps Unc........but my boats came sometimes take quite a pounding and I operate by the old saying......"You'll never know if you built it to rugged.....but you and everyone else will always know if you didn't build it rugged enough" I hate failures.......especially at sea........or up in the air.......LOL!!! Thanks again for the heat shrink.....used 4 1/2 feet so far on this project...just what the doctor ordered...!!


----------



## tbone75

Had another one that looked more like yours Ron , this one has more power. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Had another one that looked more like yours Ron , this one has more power. LOL



You guys are hilarious with these things. They are very cool but my cats just eat any bugs or moths that make it into the house. They are relentless with them and totally lose focus when hunting them. Run right over you while on the chase.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sanding the glass down is the itchy part, that fine dust gets into the pores...LOL
Running the chopper guns on the 34' glass boats sure can put a good bit of glass on in a day.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby bunch.
> 
> Nice work Robin.
> 
> Right on the ragged edge of overkill!!!
> 
> Way it ought to be.[/QUOTE..]
> 
> Perhaps Unc........but my boats came sometimes take quite a pounding and I operate by the old saying......"You'll never know if you built it to rugged.....but you and everyone else will always know if you didn't build it rugged enough" I hate failures.......especially at sea........or up in the air.......LOL!!! Thanks again for the heat shrink.....used 4 1/2 feet so far on this project...just what the doctor ordered...!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josip taught me to design ;
> 
> "Right on the ragged edge of overkill"
> 
> 24/7 production machines take a heck of a beating.
> 
> If a 1/4" dowel pin is good.....3/8" is better......1/2" if taken apart often.
> 
> As long as weight is not a factor.
> 
> It is amazing.......some folks can wreck an anvil with a tack hammer.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sanding the glass down is the itchy part, that fine dust gets into the pores...LOL
> Running the chopper guns on the 34' glass boats sure can put a good bit of glass on in a day.



Yep hard to beat a gun when laying up in a mold.......most everything I've done has been hand layed......using air rollers and brushes....slow by comparision....LOL!!


----------



## IEL

I might pick up one of those fly swatters while Im out tomorrow.... Might be handy.


I wonder if I could spike it up a bit?
Maybe wire in a few extra condensers.....







Or just go way too far and wire it up to the arc welder..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> You guys are hilarious with these things. They are very cool but my cats just eat any bugs or moths that make it into the house. They are relentless with them and totally lose focus when hunting them. Run right over you while on the chase.



Watching the cats is fun , but watching bugs go poof is more fun ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep hard to beat a gun when laying up in a mold.......most everything I've done has been hand layed......using air rollers and brushes....slow by comparision....LOL!!



Yeah,..I have worked it everywitch way out there and prefer to stay far from it nowadays but do a little like rebuild the totally worn through center keel in one of the older fiberglass canoes. Way too much hand sanding though...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## IEL

Night Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


Slug is sliding bad too !

Big day fer a Slug ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night Jerry


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,..I have worked it everywitch way out there and prefer to stay far from it nowadays but do a little like rebuild the totally worn through center keel in one of the older fiberglass canoes. Way too much hand sanding though...LOL



It is a fun medium to work in........most things are possible.....ever done any vacume bagging??? way cool....can make mat go right around a square corner!!! inside or out....just still darn unpleasant/unhealthy to work with........funny thing I 've noticed is that after about 4 weeks of constant exposure......the itching goes away.......either your pores are so clogged with glass fibers or your nerve endings are burnt out...I don't know which...I got a few more days yet on this project but this is the biggest glass project I've done in yrs....other than just patching something as you said......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Anybody have a lead on wheel weights?
At a decent price. 
This coast.


----------



## IEL

Stihl 041S said:


> Anybody have a lead on wheel weights?
> At a decent price.
> This coast.



Sorry, cant help you there.


----------



## Mastermind

Good night men.......a few more games of chess, and I'm out.


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> Sorry, cant help you there.



If ya could it wouldn't. Lol

Thanks anyway.


----------



## IEL

Time for me, night guys.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nite Geoff, Randy.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night jerry. 

Night Randy.


----------



## tbone75

No slackers yet ?


----------



## tbone75

Dan is slacking very bad this morning ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

Got up at 2am the first time , then at 4am . Back isn't very happy. LOL Knew I way over did it yesterday.

Good chance of rain this afternoon , need to do some mowing . Hope I can get moving before it rains to do least some mowing ! That last time was a real beach !


----------



## tbone75

Watching the news right now , the weather has changed again ? LOL No rain till later tonight,maybe ? Only a high of 73 Wed ! Wood cutting weather ! If I can ? LOL

My friend is pose to be here today to start on the campers ! 

Can't wait to get my shop cleaned out and organized ! Maybe I can find something ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Danny take the day off again ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Rob !!

Work last night ?


----------



## dancan

I told the dog I didn't want to them Percey Ids 
I have a couple hundered pounds of wheel weight lead .
Mmmmmm coffee , I see someone is dewin the dew .


----------



## tbone75

I see Danny finally crawled out of bed. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I told the dog I didn't want to them Percey Ids
> I have a couple hundered pounds of wheel weight lead .
> Mmmmmm coffee , I see someone is dewin the dew .



I'll be in Maine in the fall. Cross border with guns is tough. 

Anymore anyway. Used to.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Rob !!
> 
> Work last night ?



No. Ended up at the doc's. 

Then home. 

Sorting brass. 

Found bar for the 200t

Heading for bed.


----------



## tbone75

Sorry Rob I had a couple hundred pounds of wheel weights melted into 1lb ingots I gave away ! Got tired of trying to move them around. Gave up casting bullets several years ago. Sold my sizer-luber too.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> No. Ended up at the doc's.
> 
> Sorting brass.
> 
> Found bar for the 200t
> 
> Heading for bed.



Doc ? What happen ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I told the dog I didn't want to them Percey Ids
> I have a couple hundered pounds of wheel weight lead .
> Mmmmmm coffee , I see someone is dewin the dew .



Extra 800+ miles. Have to be a heck of a deal on wheel weights. Lol

Wonder what customs would say................


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Doc ? What happen ?



Nothing much. Just slowed me down a bit. 

I had a bunch melted up too. 

Want to get into casting again. Peaceful. And a real money saver. 

I prefer cast anyway.


----------



## dancan

I'd trade lead for a signaling device


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Nothing much. Just slowed me down a bit.
> 
> I had a bunch melted up too.
> 
> Want to get into casting again. Peaceful. And a real money saver.
> 
> I prefer cast anyway.



I always enjoyed casting bullets. Stihl have a bunch for my 44,45acp & 357. Tried some 9mm , didn't work to well ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hard to get wheel weights around here,always spoken for. But I will see what I can find.


----------



## tbone75

Danny this one jug you sent may be a 268 Husky,50mm. The other I don't know what it is ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I always enjoyed casting bullets. Stihl have a bunch for my 44,45acp & 357. Tried some 9mm , didn't work to well ? LOL



A buddy got me into it. A LOT of 45 ACP. The big guns it's nice at an ounce a shot. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> A buddy got me into it. A LOT of 45 ACP. The big guns it's nice at an ounce a shot. Lol



Same here a friend got me into casting. But haven't shot much the last several years , use to almost every day ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

If you hear a loud noise John .......

It's my eyes slamming shut.

Say hi to Sparky......he'll be along soon.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> If you hear a loud noise John .......
> 
> It's my eyes slamming shut.
> 
> Say hi to Sparky......he'll be along soon.



Go to bed !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Hey Jimmy,,,they come with a sulky ??



Dunno about the Simple tractors....Gravely sure did.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> It is a fun medium to work in........most things are possible.....ever done any vacume bagging??? way cool....can make mat go right around a square corner!!! inside or out....just still darn unpleasant/unhealthy to work with........funny thing I 've noticed is that after about 4 weeks of constant exposure......the itching goes away.......either your pores are so clogged with glass fibers or your nerve endings are burnt out...I don't know which...I got a few more days yet on this project but this is the biggest glass project I've done in yrs....other than just patching something as you said......



Most interesting project I ever did was to help build a fiberglass 68 Boss Mustang, all outer body panels including the trunk and engine bonnet, door skins, front fenders and rear quarters, left the roof steel.Made special hood scoops and front and rear airvents for the wheel wells plus air dams for under the rad support. Also made a custom hood for my Firebird Ram Air Formula 400 that still used the factory hinge and spring setup. Many guys went the lockpin lift off hoods.
Have re hulled a few wooden fishing boats and built a few from a mold using the chopper guns, hulls, decks,wheelhouse,wash rails ,cuddy, flying bridge and engine cradle/mounts all glass. Guess that`s why I like to stay away from it now, the itch does go away but the fumes and chemicals are not good for you and acetone by the 5 gallon cans goes straight to the liver.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Danny this one jug you sent may be a 268 Husky,50mm. The other I don't know what it is ? LOL



Could be a 61/66/266/268 or something else totally different LOL 




But it did come in a box of 61/66/266/268 carcasses .


----------



## roncoinc

Got a big tree to kill today,,,,,,,BIG tree !!!

oak,,about 30+ inches thick..

guy bought a new saw to cut it down,,he sez it got a 20in blade and 50cc ! ,new ryobi 

Then he looked at the tree again,,looked at the saw again,,,asked his father for help,led to my old friend Phil ,,he came to me.

power lines on two sides,,sorta leans a tad toward one,a wedge would clear it but they want it dropped in a clearing.
gonna pull it...stihl will be 1/2 way around the lean...
worst it may get hung up in some smaller trees,PITA !!


----------



## dancan

Or , 246/254/257 ????


----------



## dancan

Ron , don't forget the camera !


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Most interesting project I ever did was to help build a fiberglass 68 Boss Mustang, all outer body panels including the trunk and engine bonnet, door skins, front fenders and rear quarters, left the roof steel.Made special hood scoops and front and rear airvents for the wheel wells plus air dams for under the rad support. Also made a custom hood for my Firebird Ram Air Formula 400 that still used the factory hinge and spring setup. Many guys went the lockpin lift off hoods.
> Have re hulled a few wooden fishing boats and built a few from a mold using the chopper guns, hulls, decks,wheelhouse,wash rails ,cuddy, flying bridge and engine cradle/mounts all glass. Guess that`s why I like to stay away from it now, the itch does go away but the fumes and chemicals are not good for you and acetone by the 5 gallon cans goes straight to the liver.



Yeah definitely not a "Career Choice" for me....but an interesting medium to work with none the less.......an these days with having to wear "Readers" for close work......perched out on the nose piece of the resperator really sucks too!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah definitely not a "Career Choice" for me....but an interesting medium to work with none the less.......an these days with having to wear "Readers" for close work......perched out on the nose piece of the resperator really sucks too!!!! LOL!!!!



Yeah,.same here....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , don't forget the camera !



Got a still cam and a motion picture cam ready to go


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got a big tree to kill today,,,,,,,BIG tree !!!
> 
> oak,,about 30+ inches thick..
> 
> guy bought a new saw to cut it down,,he sez it got a 20in blade and 50cc ! ,new ryobi
> 
> Then he looked at the tree again,,looked at the saw again,,,asked his father for help,led to my old friend Phil ,,he came to me.
> 
> power lines on two sides,,sorta leans a tad toward one,a wedge would clear it but they want it dropped in a clearing.
> gonna pull it...stihl will be 1/2 way around the lean...
> worst it may get hung up in some smaller trees,PITA !!



Gonna hug it first ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Should be a good time Ron!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Gonna hug it first ? :hmm3grin2orange:



PEE on it first !! LOL !!


robin,here.... Old jonsered chainsaw runs good


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> PEE on it first !! LOL !!
> 
> 
> robin,here.... Old jonsered chainsaw runs good



Now that is more like it ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Another carb tuning note for Rick.

" 4. Roll-over Test - With the chain brake engaged, let the saw idle for 10-20 seconds and then turn the saw to different positions. If the saw stalls, it is getting too much fuel, which is puddling below the cylinder. Turn the low speed screw clockwise (reducing the fuel) a little bit and repeat the test. "


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Got a still cam and a motion picture cam ready to go



That's it! Show us how it's dun! Be careful. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Another carb tuning note for Rick.
> 
> " 4. Roll-over Test - With the chain brake engaged, let the saw idle for 10-20 seconds and then turn the saw to different positions. If the saw stalls, it is getting too much fuel, which is puddling below the cylinder. Turn the low speed screw clockwise (reducing the fuel) a little bit and repeat the test. "



Duly noted for future reference and makes sense. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

BigDaddyR said:


> That's it! Show us how it's dun! Be careful.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Also now that I think about it I'm pretty jealous. I've been so busy I haven't been able to cut crap lately:-(. Have a ton to split and stack too. 

Have fun and I'll live vicariously through you. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Another carb tuning note for Rick.
> 
> " 4. Roll-over Test - With the chain brake engaged, let the saw idle for 10-20 seconds and then turn the saw to different positions. If the saw stalls, it is getting too much fuel, which is puddling below the cylinder. Turn the low speed screw clockwise (reducing the fuel) a little bit and repeat the test. "



Just out of curiosity is there a larger post or document this came from that I can get ahold of. If its on the site I can do a search for it. Back to work for now. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

Starting the day scraping off cheap paint stripper..... Oh Joy.....

Then down to B&B auto for welding supplies, burrs, primer, and maroon scotch bright.


----------



## IEL

Slacking slackers are slacking....


----------



## IEL

Back to the top.....
Time to go peel off paint..... Oh joy...
If a paint stripper says no gloves needed, don't even bother with it......


----------



## farrell

View attachment 309065


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

The fish fry Saturday at my bros was awesome!

75lbs of Lake Erie perch!

Worked 12hrs yesterday

Tried the last two days to switch cards in my trail camera to no avail

My bros lock wrong key both times

Try another tomorrow I guess

Have 170 pics in five days tho

Played monkey and climbed a hemlock and hung my treestand

Over the edge of a ravine........long way down


----------



## tbone75

Messing around in the shop a little , now I should go mow. But I don't wanna ! LOL

Gonna work in the shop today !


----------



## IEL

Just called the auto supply. They said they have one or two carbide burrs... They can order anything though.
I will be back later...


----------



## IEL

Arrgh... They didn't know the difference between carbide and HCS...... Not one carbide burrs there, just Chinese carbon steel burrs....

I did get a spray can of industrial grade paint stripper. That should finally beat the paint on that Mac.
I also got a can of etching primer for the magnesium. That will work, right?

Found maroon Scotchbrite there for less than off brand green ones at home hardware..... Industrial suppliers are the best.
Fuel filters for saws are not a good deal there.... $7.00 for a zama fuel filter.... I will be ordering some online.....


----------



## dancan

Been workin on an Echo , got a bunch more lead .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Been workin on an Echo , got a bunch more lead .



You be a meen queen. Wanting to be king.


Hey dan!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You be a meen queen. Wanting to be king.
> 
> 
> Hey dan!!



Danny is nice to me ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Danny is nice to me ! :hmm3grin2orange:



It's okay.....he's proud of it. 

Hey John


----------



## tbone75

Got the parts out of my parts hot tub. 

My buddy is tearing into the camper !

I am putting my Nephews 350 back together. LOL Found out what killed it,intake boot was ripped ! First time I have seen a 350 do that ? Jug cleaned right up,new piston should put it back into the wood.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It's okay.....he's proud of it.
> 
> Hey John



Yes he does enjoy being MEEN ! LOL

Hey Rob !!


----------



## tbone75

Back isn't real happy today , but I can stihl get around. 


Now I feel like I am catching a cold ? The OL said she felt like she was last week ? Being a smoking fool , it always goes right to the chest.
Some how some day I will quit them dang things !!


----------



## IEL

John, have you tried running your pioneer P61 yet? (or was it a p62...)


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> John, have you tried running your pioneer P61 yet? (or was it a p62...)



P60 & P62 , and nope ! LOL To dang busy and to dang hot !


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Just out of curiosity is there a larger post or document this came from that I can get ahold of. If its on the site I can do a search for it. Back to work for now.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



You have everything except that .


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> View attachment 309065



Like living on the edge eh Adam ?????


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> You be a meen queen. Wanting to be king.
> 
> 
> Hey dan!!



I'll have you know I was being nice , I was changing tires on a Toyota Echo and saved the old wheel weights for ya !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Like living on the edge eh Adam ?????



Sure was Smurfy !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Got the 350 all cleaned up and ready to put together , then had a CHIT moment ! The new piston is 45mm , the jug is 44.3 mm . AM 346 jug ! :bang:
Guess that piston will go in the 353 ! LOL

Now I gots to get another one for this 350 . Its one I ported , It kicked a 455 Husky azz good ! LOL Nephew and his buddy were cutting , so they had a race. The 455 is almost new , he was POed ! LOL He wanted me to port his 455 , told him nope . LOL Never tried a strato motor yet. Not gonna start on his ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Tell him 250$ and his saw , you give him a 350 ......


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> You have everything except that .






Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

Little question for the painting gurus.
Do you guys think one of those $30 import mini hvlp touch up gun would be good enough for painting saws? 
I have a Chinese conventional touch up gun that broke before I could use it, and an old import siphoned gun covered in primer and case tractor paint..... It works but would be way too clunky, and could cover 3 saws with its pattern....

Any thoughts on the binks model 7 or 95g? Might be good for the trucks and tractors...


----------



## AU_K2500

Well poop.......maybe tomorrow!!!!!! Getting closer


----------



## dancan

Hey Jimmy !







I sent all these people your phone number ...... Thanks Sparky !


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Hey Jimmy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent all these people your phone number ...... Thanks Sparky !



No problem. Social, address, birthday, mothers maiden name.....just ask.


----------



## IEL

AU_K2500 said:


> No problem. Social, address, birthday, mothers maiden name.....just ask.



How about his wallet?........ LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I'll have you know I was being nice , I was changing tires on a Toyota Echo and saved the old wheel weights for ya !



Lol

Maybe if we install them all on the wheels of my car I can get them thru customs.


----------



## AU_K2500

IEL said:


> How about his wallet?........ LOL



Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## roncoinc

Oh my,,had fun killin that tree today 

had to use a ladder and a pole saw to cut one limb off so we could tie onto it to pull it.

first thing the powerhead wouldnt start for the pole saw !! was running 5 days ago fine,kept flooding out..Dang E-gas !!
wil have to go thru that carb now 

Drove 10 miles to get there,ten mioles back to my house to get another powerhead,ten miles back to site.
then after done 1o miles back home,,40 miles in all..!

Phil climbed the ladder and cut the limb off.

tied off the rope 75ft to a snatch block and another 50ft to Phil's truck.
took up slack in the rope and pulled to see how much stretch we got.
stopped truck at end of stretch and started the face cut..
I wanted a large face cut,,was going to bore cut,,start on the bad side and wedge it and try to fast cut thru the good side first and finish up in front of the wedge on the bad side next to the hinge to control fall.

So much for plans,,before i got 1/2 way thru the upper cut on the front water started POURING out !! like somebody turned on a hose !!!
not good !!
less angle on the cut starting lower down,,stihl water !
durn,,this AINT good !!
ended up with an angle and a LOT smaller face cut than i wanted..
if center was rotten i could end up with NO hinge at all !,,or a week one..
so change of plans..
cut enuf into bad side for wedge and cut good side first while boring in to finish on the bad side..the tree was thick enuf the 28 in bar would not do the full cut so that was a good thing to do anyway.
took about 1/3 behind the hinge for wedge and sledgehammered the wedge in..
started the rest of back cut and the damn tree sat on the wedge and squished it !!! was lucky enuf to keep saw running and wiggle and get the bar out !!
NO MORE stihl brand wedges for me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
that stalled the saw,,in a rush now with the tree squatting back i had phil put more on the pull rope,,,was carefull,,didnt want to break rope and lose tree into power lines 
Pulled choke out to set hi idle and pulled,and pulled,and pulled !! was ready to grab the husky when i noticed i left the choke on...
a few pulls more and running.
had to basically re do the back cut by boring to get back on the other side of the wedge..
thats when i said to hell with it and waved Phil in the truck on and it was a race to the hinge !! LOL !!
him pulling with the truck and me racing him with the saw 
was dissapointed,,missed my spot by FIVE feet


----------



## dancan

You musta used a winter wedge LOL
Where are the piccy's LOL


----------



## IEL

Back to the auto store again later this week..... I need wax and grease remover, nitril gloves, more scotchbright, and possibly acetone....
Before I get acetone, I will test how well the lacquer thinner works at cleaning up glazing putty.

Speaking of glazing putty, they have industrial size one pound tubes.... Must be a lot cheaper than the mini bondo brand tubes...


----------



## IEL

Yep, lacquer thinner cleans bondo well. I love that stuff. Reminds me of cleaning paint brushes in shop class... LOL Smells a lot nicer than varsol... LOL

That stuff sure evaporates fast... I see why wax and grease remover needs to evaporate slower... Impossible to really get something clean with lacquer thinner. Sure is a good solvent though...


----------



## dancan

Where's Ole Noah when you need him ????
I threw a big honkin homemade icecube (Jim's fault) in muh fav-o-right glass , then ah rootted through the ice box an found a lemmon which ah promptly forked , ah bit o Ginger (she was good looking but MaryAnn was hot!!!) beer an put some a theat circus klown seal stuff in the glass .
The problem ah gots is no room for water , do I 
(a) drink it till I can add water ?
(b) drink it all and not worry bout the water ?
(c) toss it down the sink and start again ?
(d) drink it and then pour a JD over the big honkin homemade icecube (Jim's fault) before it melts cause I gots no ginger beer left ?


Waiting for a reply , time is critical cause the big honkin homemade icecube (Jim's fault) is a meltin an it's the only one ah gots !


----------



## dancan

Hey Ron , fresh Peaches & Cream , 90 cents a dozen !!!!


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Where's Ole Noah when you need him ????
> I threw a big honkin homemade icecube (Jim's fault) in muh fav-o-right glass , then ah rootted through the ice box an found a lemmon which ah promptly forked , ah bit o Ginger (she was good looking but MaryAnn was hot!!!) beer an put some a theat circus klown seal stuff in the glass .
> The problem ah gots is no room for water , do I
> (a) drink it till I can add water ?
> (b) drink it all and not worry bout the water ?
> (c) toss it down the sink and start again ?
> (d) drink it and then pour a JD over the big honkin homemade icecube (Jim's fault) before it melts cause I gots no ginger beer left ?
> 
> 
> Waiting for a reply , time is critical cause the big honkin homemade icecube (Jim's fault) is a meltin an it's the only one ah gots !



Sniff .... Never mind , the ice is gone , dead .....It died a valiant death LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Got one picture,,somebody else took pix and will email them to me.
one even took a movie !!
It was a more difficult fall than it looks in the pic.
second power line went to a elect temp service.
tree had a lean back to the road and canopy weight to the second power line.
pic dont show the top of the canopy.
ended up the rot in the middle was smaller than a finger.,but went up and down the trunk and was full of water.
both the guys in the pic are well over 6ft tall..not little guys 
if i knew there was so little rot it would have been a whole lot diff..
would have been a simple fall anyway.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Hey Jimmy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent all these people your phone number ...... Thanks Sparky !



I mow weekly with an 8183-T. Would love another one!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

Power lines are like magnets, I'm glad all went well !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sniff .... Never mind , the ice is gone , dead .....It died a valiant death LOL



What happened to your frozen rocks?


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


>



Just looked at that pic !!
WRONG !! LOL !!
guy on ground standin in intersection,,road is UPHILL to left of pic..NOT downhill !! 
the two phone poles do NOT lean left,,one on right is brand new.
picture phone pole straight and then can see lean to right of tree


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey Ron , fresh Peaches & Cream , 90 cents a dozen !!!!



you suck !!

that a hi sugar one !! .


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> What happened to your frozen rocks?



They work but not the same as ice.


----------



## IEL

What color of scotchbright is used for cleaning cylinders with acid?
Im guessing the yellow, fine stuff?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> you suck !!
> 
> that a hi sugar one !! .



Fresh cut yesterday


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> They work but not the same as ice.



Sure nuff will not become a liquid.


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> They work but not the same as ice.



What about frozen ball bearings? Might work well, and could look cool.


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like Ron made it hard on himself with that tree ! :msp_rolleyes: All he had to do was drop it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Geoff them little cheap paint guns work just fine ! I have a couple of them,shoot just as good as my old Binks #7s .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cant hang on any more.. I'm out kids.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> What about frozen ball bearings? Might work well, and could look cool.



I like them ice cubes with plastic bugs in them ! Had a lot of fun with them things ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Cant hang on any more.. I'm out kids.



Dang wimp ! Been up half the night and all day ! Not even close to hitting the hay ! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Just looked at that pic !!
> WRONG !! LOL !!
> guy on ground standin in intersection,,road is UPHILL to left of pic..NOT downhill !!
> the two phone poles do NOT lean left,,one on right is brand new.
> picture phone pole straight and then can see lean to right of tree



Well done Ron. Trees down and nobody injured or out of power. At the end of the day that goes in the real win column as my FIL says. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> What about frozen ball bearings? Might work well, and could look cool.



Are you saying you want to put balls in the mans drink:wink: Just askin.. Just sayin... LOL


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Where's Ole Noah when you need him ????
> I threw a big honkin homemade icecube (Jim's fault) in muh fav-o-right glass , then ah rootted through the ice box an found a lemmon which ah promptly forked , ah bit o Ginger (she was good looking but MaryAnn was hot!!!) beer an put some a theat circus klown seal stuff in the glass .
> The problem ah gots is no room for water , do I
> (a) drink it till I can add water ?
> (b) drink it all and not worry bout the water ?
> (c) toss it down the sink and start again ?
> (d) drink it and then pour a JD over the big honkin homemade icecube (Jim's fault) before it melts cause I gots no ginger beer left ?
> 
> 
> Waiting for a reply , time is critical cause the big honkin homemade icecube (Jim's fault) is a meltin an it's the only one ah gots !



B. man up. LOL


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

My buddy has almost got the old camper cleaned out ! 3 truck loads of crap ! He may finish both of them tomorrow ! The newer one is bout all done but the bathroom. I got that far ! LOL
Maybe i can build shelves in a couple days ? If I get off my flippy cap ?


Got 2 guys after muh 200T already ! Told them money talks ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night Jimmy!



Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

Well, back to the museum tomorrow. That homelite cylinder has been soaking in diesel for over two weeks. That should have removed all the carbon...
I think I will bring some seafoam to avoid waiting another week to clean the piston.

I hope the brake fluid hs removed all the paint by now....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Where's Ole Noah when you need him ????
> I threw a big honkin homemade icecube (Jim's fault) in muh fav-o-right glass , then ah rootted through the ice box an found a lemmon which ah promptly forked , ah bit o Ginger (she was good looking but MaryAnn was hot!!!) beer an put some a theat circus klown seal stuff in the glass .
> The problem ah gots is no room for water , do I
> (a) drink it till I can add water ?
> (b) drink it all and not worry bout the water ?
> (c) toss it down the sink and start again ?
> (d) drink it and then pour a JD over the big honkin homemade icecube (Jim's fault) before it melts cause I gots no ginger beer left ?
> 
> 
> Waiting for a reply , time is critical cause the big honkin homemade icecube (Jim's fault) is a meltin an it's the only one ah gots !



Hmmmmm...lets see.......(A).......OK.......(B)..definitely.......(C)....NAY!!....(D) if it works.......go for it!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## IEL

Night Jerry.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night Jerry


----------



## IEL

Making pizza for dinner... That should be good. opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

Slug hit the wall , sliding down ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I'll never catch up in here the way this summer has been. Had someone give me a running John Deere 70v today. I have to say it cuts pretty damn good. Just hope I never have to work on it.


----------



## IEL

Night John. See you in a few hours.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night John. Go sleep a lot.


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> I'll never catch up in here the way this summer has been. Had someone give me a running John Deere 70v today. I have to say it cuts pretty damn good. Just hope I never have to work on it.



Hey lucky you! Congrats on the tractor score.


----------



## IEL

THAT DAMN DOG!!!!!!!!! :censored:
Just stepped out of the kitchen for a minute, and he jumps up, grabs my pizza, and eats the whole damn thing right before it was going to go into the oven!! :taped:
With all the pizza dough and cheese that little bastard ate, I'm glad I'm not with him tomorrow.... LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slug is back again !! :bang:


Another try ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Slug is back again !! :bang:
> 
> 
> Another try ?



Hey John!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey Rob, Hey John.


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey Rob, Hey John.



Hey Rick. How's your evening?


----------



## dancan

JD 70V , the saw or the tractor ? LOL


----------



## little possum

goodmornin, goodnight! never think you'd miss a Lil Podunk town in the middle of nowhere till you are just no one in a huge town


----------



## dancan

Start searchin CL in that big city for the deals , bound to find sumthin .


----------



## dancan

Might find some good deals like this one


----------



## dancan

Even found a deal for ole Noah


----------



## AU_K2500

Everybody keep your fingers crossed for good news today....


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys.

Back is down right POed this morning ????

Up and down all night even after a handful of pills. LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Everybody keep your fingers crossed for good news today....



Seems I missed sumpin ?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> Back is down right POed this morning ????
> 
> Up and down all night even after a handful of pills. LOL



Not supposed to take the little blue ones by the handful ........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Not supposed to take the little blue ones by the handful ........



Don't have any blue ones. LOL Lots of other colors ! Mainly white now,generic stuff. LOL


----------



## IEL

I slept like a Slug..... Got to sleep at 10, woke up at 1, tried to sleep until 3, realized its hopeless, and got up.....
Maybe I won't miss the morning chatting today.... LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I slept like a Slug..... Got to sleep at 10, woke up at 1, tried to sleep until 3, realized its hopeless, and got up.....
> Maybe I won't miss the morning chatting today.... LOL



No fun sleeping like a Slug !

Quit that chit !


----------



## tbone75

Morning Noah ! LOL

You got more aliases than anyone I know ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Seems I missed sumpin ?



Nah, just looking for some luck today.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Rick. How's your evening?



Hey Rob. Good and sleepy apparently. Doing alright though. Trying to get some stuff fixed and moved along or on 
mah shelf for extended field work. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' John........Beautiful morning here......gonna be crappy/stormy later they say.....headed off to the shop....I do believe the fourpointree is going aboard for the final time today...bolt her down and line her up...Dave's coming by to help with the line up....that will help a lot as you have adjust the engine mounts from inside and check the alignment from outside.....lots of climbing for one guy.....more later w/pics I hope!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Morning Noah ! LOL
> 
> You got more aliases than anyone I know ! LOL




LOL!!........it does seem like it's taken at least 40 days and 40 nights to get this far.....stihl more to go yet!!


----------



## IEL

I think I will bring a coleman stove to the museum today. I am planning on boiling the generator parts to get all the brake fluid, loosened paint, grease, and oil off.
I'm thinking normal liquid dish soap, since the parts are aluminum...

I will take a few pictures, the stove I'm using is a real neat old one.


----------



## roncoinc

Guy i cut down tree for yestday been telling me he got a brandy new husky to finish up with.
after tree was down he proudly got it out and started on a four inch limb and promptly pinched it LOL !!
i cut it free and looked at his new Husqvarna 235 !! LOL !!!!!
said you gonna cut up that stem with that ??
he said no problem !

as phil and i were loading up he started in on the stem,,about ten min later he had cut about three inches into the log and proudly told me, " see ? no problem " !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Guy i cut down tree for yestday been telling me he got a brandy new husky to finish up with.
> after tree was down he proudly got it out and started on a four inch limb and promptly pinched it LOL !!
> i cut it free and looked at his new Husqvarna 235 !! LOL !!!!!
> said you gonna cut up that stem with that ??
> he said no problem !
> 
> as phil and i were loading up he started in on the stem,,about ten min later he had cut about three inches into the log and proudly told me, " see ? no problem " !!



He may do it , but its gonna take him 3 weeks to get it cut up ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> He may do it , but its gonna take him 3 weeks to get it cut up ! LOL



maybe,,i wonder how many times he will have to sharpen that safety chain ??

IF he sharpens it at all ??

i bet he burns up that huskapoo before tree is done ??


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> He may do it , but its gonna take him 3 weeks to get it cut up ! LOL



And it'll have ages the saw 6-7 years if the poor thing makes it. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> maybe,,i wonder how many times he will have to sharpen that safety chain ??
> 
> IF he sharpens it at all ??
> 
> i bet he burns up that huskapoo before tree is done ??



A agree. It's a shame. Not what Id want to doing with my time. Love cutting but not way underpowered and geared like that. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## little possum

A population of 3000 > than 1.3 million any day 

Didnt search Clist, or even hit a pawn shop. Just the Cabelas and a local gun shop. Only came home with dies for the .375H&H.

Did grab a shrimp Po Boy in Mississippi last night. After pop asked the owner if the food was good (we didnt know he owned it, he was sitting in his truck in the parkin lot hahahaha)


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mornings like this are why I drink......

When I finally grow up I'm building a 16x20 cabin in the woods off the grid. I'll miss AS....but I'm sure you guys will understand. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## IEL

Jimmy in NC said:


> Mornings like this are why I drink......
> 
> When I finally grow up I'm building a 16x20 cabin in the woods off the grid. I'll miss AS....but I'm sure you guys will understand.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Solar panel, bank of batteries, and a ham radio. Atleast you could talk to Ron and (by then) me then..... LOL


----------



## IEL

What has this morning done to require the booze?


----------



## AU_K2500

Who ever said no news is good news deserves a swift kick to the head......


----------



## IEL

Well guys, I'm off for the day. 

Going to be boiling some parts, removing carbon, and possibly priming.
I may have had 3 hours of sleep, but the bottomless coffee pot at the museum should keep me going.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> maybe,,i wonder how many times he will have to sharpen that safety chain ??
> 
> IF he sharpens it at all ??
> 
> i bet he burns up that huskapoo before tree is done ??



You may be getting another call bout that tree ? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Well, its grape apes favorite time of day! Feeding time!


----------



## tbone75

Dang back still won't go ! Really need to get going ! Guy is stopping today or tomorrow to check out the 200T , gotta get it tuned in the wood !
Said he was stopping after work today or tomorrow on his day off. Just can't get up.
Want to sell this one , got my eye on another one ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I sure don't see anything that makes a 200T so special ? Why Stihl wants over 1000.00 for a new one ? When they stihl made them. The 201 is cheaper ?
Maybe Jerry knows ?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I sure don't see anything that makes a 200T so special ? Why Stihl wants over 1000.00 for a new one ? When they stihl made them. The 201 is cheaper ?
> Maybe Jerry knows ?



Because it says Stihl on it?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> What has this morning done to require the booze?



We have a very tight scheduled project that lost 4 weeks of time due to contracting issues. Me and my crews have pushed hard to make up for this lost time all summer as there is no deadline extension; school starts when school starts. 8 days to deadline and another contractor decides that due to 1/4" of rain he's not working today. I have 8 days of activities to complete...no time for lazy. Failing to make this deadline will be very expensive and I don't take failure well. 


Said lazy contractor was thrown off the job today....feel better...but still have to finish regardless.....no real win. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Because it says Stihl on it?



That is 2/3 of the price ! LOL


----------



## little possum

John, its a old school thing. You know some older folks are kinda hard headed and set in their ways. One of our tree guys, went and bought 2 more and stuck in his shop just in case.. He got rid of his 201 soon as he tried it..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Survived the day....now to be onsite tomorrow a bit earlier than normal.....the end is near!


Saw parts show up tomorrow which is good. Cool down starts tomorrow too...even better. May make it all sumer and never hit triple digits they are saying.....we will see!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Rough day fer the Slug , trying to clean up the 353. Freaking back is killing me ? Just not going to lay around all day !
Just need to clean the pizz off the P&C and good to go !
Buffed the piston just a little with scotch bright , can't see a mark on it ! Couldn't feel them even before I did. LOL The jug had just a very light mark in it,buffed it with SB too. Going to put a new caber ring on it and run it !
Looks almost new , never threw a chain for sure ! Gonna be hard not to keep this one ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Sounds like the previous owner thot it was like a Bic lighter , throw it away when it runs out of gas ....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sounds like the previous owner thot it was like a Bic lighter , throw it away when it runs out of gas ....



Not real sure what happen ? I could see the marks in the jug when I pulled the plug , just wasn't near as bad as it looked. But one of the carb bolts was stripped , may have just started to score ? 

Would like to put a 346 top end on it , but I would have too much money in it then ! LOL Got another 350 I can use that top end on . Well maybe 2 more & a 345. LOL 

Found one OEM 346 top end for 200 and another for 250 . AMs are bout 100 for the better one.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , rainin , Hmmmmm ole Noah .....


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hmmm , rainin , Hmmmmm ole Noah .....



Fooba... Fooba...... Fooba.......

Dam. Starting to rain......

"HOW LONG CAN YOU TREAD WATER???"

You and me all the way Lord!!!


----------



## dancan

I've got a 14' lumni , I'll just put a prop on my FS550 , zoom around and look for Mount .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I sure don't see anything that makes a 200T so special ? Why Stihl wants over 1000.00 for a new one ? When they stihl made them. The 201 is cheaper ?
> Maybe Jerry knows ?



They are worth what they can be sold for, so many Pro arborists prefer to use them because they are so reliable, long lasting, fast cutting, powerful and well balanced. Now that they are no longer made the availability is drying up and therefore the demand is there so the price increases. I am contemplating selling mine at a profit of over $900.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I sure don't see anything that makes a 200T so special ? Why Stihl wants over 1000.00 for a new one ? When they stihl made them. The 201 is cheaper ?
> Maybe Jerry knows ?



It's not a Bic ....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are worth what they can be sold for, so many Pro arborists prefer to use them because they are so reliable, long lasting, fast cutting, powerful and well balanced. Now that they are no longer made the availability is drying up and therefore the demand is there so the price increases. I am contemplating selling mine at a profit of over $900.



You keep yers , I will send one up to sell ! :msp_w00t:



And yes I get the money ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I've got a 14' lumni , I'll just put a prop on my FS550 , zoom around and look for Mount .....



Ararat


----------



## dancan

Nah , Mount Saint Vincent University , lotsa of girls there ......


----------



## little possum

On my way Dan! Seen some big props at the rolls Royce prop place in Mississippi? Back to the W thing tomorrow


----------



## dancan

Bout time you get back to w .....
Seems like you been on vaca all summer , you a RockerFeller , oh wait , that's John and Ron .....


----------



## dancan

And where's the prop pic ???


----------



## tbone75

The campers are 95% cleaned out ! Just need to sweep up the little pieces and cut a few wires . Hope to start building shelves tomorrow !
OL is out there sweeping the old one out now ! I got to share the room she says. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Well poop.....

How's everybody doing this evening?


----------



## little possum

Morgan... Hahahah. No prop pic, was going to fast and I got us lost whoops. One looked to be bronze? And prolly 10` across.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Bout time you get back to w .....
> Seems like you been on vaca all summer , you a RockerFeller , oh wait , that's John and Ron .....



Me and Ron have the paid vacation going on ! :hmm3grin2orange: Mine don't pay all that great , but I'll take it ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Well poop.....
> 
> How's everybody doing this evening?



You waiting on parts ? LOL


----------



## IEL

I might be catching up to Ron on good luck scores...
I pulled two outdated fire extinguishers out of the scrap bin today. One was discharged, a cheapie, and would cost more to retest than replace with a better one.... That will be turned into to a modified version of Dans Stinguisher.
The other one is only 17 years outdated, and still has a full charge, and the powder even flows!
That one will go under my bench for putting out a fire... When it's used, it will also become an air cannon.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Well poop.....
> 
> How's everybody doing this evening?



Heh. Heh. Mark said Poop.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You waiting on parts ? LOL



Something like that.....


----------



## BigDaddyR

AU_K2500 said:


> Well poop.....
> 
> How's everybody doing this evening?



Depressed and tired. Hope everyone else is doing better. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Something like that.....



Parts saw !


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Depressed and tired. Hope everyone else is doing better.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Get beat up at a sale ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not real sure what happen ? I could see the marks in the jug when I pulled the plug , just wasn't near as bad as it looked. But one of the carb bolts was stripped , may have just started to score ?
> 
> Would like to put a 346 top end on it , but I would have too much money in it then ! LOL Got another 350 I can use that top end on . Well maybe 2 more & a 345. LOL
> 
> Found one OEM 346 top end for 200 and another for 250 . AMs are bout 100 for the better one.



BUT !!! you got my email on the sale !

customers will burn up oem as fast as AM anyway !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> I might be catching up to Ron on good luck scores...
> I pulled two outdated fire extinguishers out of the scrap bin today. One was discharged, a cheapie, and would cost more to retest than replace with a better one.... That will be turned into to a modified version of Dans Stinguisher.
> The other one is only 17 years outdated, and still has a full charge, and the powder even flows!
> That one will go under my bench for putting out a fire... When it's used, it will also become an air cannon.



Free is good. I got a good sized one this past weekend that's newer and in the green for like $6. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> BUT !!! you got my email on the sale !
> 
> customers will burn up oem as fast as AM anyway !!



Yep , thinking about them ! LOL Getting close too !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Me and Ron have the paid vacation going on ! :hmm3grin2orange: Mine don't pay all that great , but I'll take it ! :msp_thumbup:



Hey !!! mine dont pay all that great either !!!! just a few more bennies 
gotta make these guy's work MORE so we can get a raise !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Parts saw !



It does have lots of parts.....


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Get beat up at a sale ?



Nope. Work was long today and had a bad month last month so slim Pickens this next week or so until the DW gets paid. Not used to that. Feet hurt and elbows and need cortisone but now my doc is closed til Monday. Grrr. Mah cable just went off. Dolt. Guess they want $$. Normal aches and pains of life. 

Usually I'm more resilient but a little more beat up than usual. Tomorrow will be another day. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> BUT !!! you got my email on the sale !
> 
> customers will burn up oem as fast as AM anyway !!



Them jugs aint the 346xp jugs. Not the one I want. :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Nope. Work was long today and had a bad month last month so slim Pickens this next week or so until the DW gets paid. Not used to that. Feet hurt and elbows and need cortisone but now my doc is closed til Monday. Grrr. Mah cable just went off. Dolt. Guess they want $$. Normal aches and pains of life.
> 
> Usually I'm more resilient but a little more beat up than usual. Tomorrow will be another day.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Have days like that ! But you know it will get better !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> It does have lots of parts.....



Must be the whole saw. LOL Does it run ?


----------



## roncoinc

Went " out there " 

if i disapear,,ask the sheriffeee Jerry 

meds say dont mix with alcohoul,,,is Yagi count ??

do i sound like Dan yet ??

maybe this time i learn how to play the hand organ in band camp,,help with starting squeels ??


----------



## little possum

The 60,000 lb bronze propellers, 21 ft in diameter delivering in excess of 70,000 horsepower, are the largest ever machined by Rolls-Royce. Something like that..

Had a buddy give me 4 extinguishers a while back, he worked in the fire appliance place in town. Used one a while back to help contain the baler fire up the road. Along with a couple buckets full o water  my neck is a lil red dontcha know!


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Nope. Work was long today and had a bad month last month so slim Pickens this next week or so until the DW gets paid. Not used to that. Feet hurt and elbows and need cortisone but now my doc is closed til Monday. Grrr. Mah cable just went off. Dolt. Guess they want $$. Normal aches and pains of life.
> 
> Usually I'm more resilient but a little more beat up than usual. Tomorrow will be another day.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Now you startin to sound like John and I !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Them jugs aint the 346xp jugs. Not the one I want. :msp_sad:



YES !! the ones with the removable transfer covers !! $45 !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Went " out there "
> 
> if i disapear,,ask the sheriffeee Jerry
> 
> meds say dont mix with alcohoul,,,is Yagi count ??
> 
> do i sound like Dan yet ??
> 
> maybe this time i learn how to play the hand organ in band camp,,help with starting squeels ??



Not sure what is in that yegi , but it sure makes you do stupid stuff ! :hmm3grin2orange:

No Dan yet ! Keep trying ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Nope. Work was long today and had a bad month last month so slim Pickens this next week or so until the DW gets paid. Not used to that. Feet hurt and elbows and need cortisone but now my doc is closed til Monday. Grrr. Mah cable just went off. Dolt. Guess they want $$. Normal aches and pains of life.
> 
> Usually I'm more resilient but a little more beat up than usual. Tomorrow will be another day.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



I think some of us should send you " get well " mini macs


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YES !! the ones with the removable transfer covers !! $45 !!



Them is like the 350 jugs,got one of them. The 346 don't have them removable covers , and there 44.3 mm.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Depressed and tired. Hope everyone else is doing better.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Nope,,not,,,at all...way of life...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think some of us should send you " get well " mini macs



Can't help ! Done sent mine to the Gravely whorder ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Must be the whole saw. LOL Does it run ?



Not a saw. And no, well kinda, doesn't run well......


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Not a saw. And no, well kinda, doesn't run well......



I give up ! :msp_sad:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Have days like that ! But you know it will get better !



Yep. Tomorrow is another day. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not sure what is in that yegi , but it sure makes you do stupid stuff ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> No Dan yet ! Keep trying ! :hmm3grin2orange:



WELL !!! tnx buddy for the encouragement !!!

i think Dan is in a class by hisself and would be hard to keep up to unless i had a frontal labotamy !!

but he stihl has advantage with a " bottle in front of me " !!

what you meen stupid stuff ?? 
you gettin meen like aunty now ?? :msp_tongue:


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Now you startin to sound like John and I !!



I can think of worse people to be like. :wink:


Sent on the fly.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Them is like the 350 jugs,got one of them. The 346 don't have them removable covers , and there 44.3 mm.



346 has removable covers !1 350 dont !! ?? i sthink ??
45 MM !!

Cylinder Piston Kit Fits Husqvarna 350 351 353 346 345 340 45mm | eBay


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> I give up ! :msp_sad:



I'll tell ya bout it when I get my good news

Selfish I am.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> I think some of us should send you " get well " mini macs



There's the meen coming out. LOL. How about 346's. How bout one. That would make me :biggrin:

Have my eye on a new one when things get a little better. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

Mmm nothing like cheap canned tomato soup in the afternoon.
Except possibly spam and beans. :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I'll tell ya bout it when I get my good news
> 
> Selfish I am.



If'n ya git to wunderin why nobuddy pays tention to ya,,may be cause of yer lack of info in yer post's..
we lose interest real fast if there is no good info rite away..
fact is,,i lost interest already and dont even member what it was about 

soundin like Dan yet ??


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> There's the meen coming out. LOL. How about 346's. How bout one. That would make me :biggrin:
> 
> Have my eye on a new one when things get a little better.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Dont waste yur money..
burned up 350 with an AM top end ported betterer.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> You waiting on parts ? LOL



He saw the price of Squeal parts and comperable Husky parts are half price and in stock!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> If'n ya git to wunderin why nobuddy pays tention to ya,,may be cause of yer lack of info in yer post's..
> we lose interest real fast if there is no good info rite away..
> fact is,,i lost interest already and dont even member what it was about
> 
> soundin like Dan yet ??



I'm sorry, what were you saying?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Can't help ! Done sent mine to the Gravely whorder ! LOL



He appreciates them too!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WELL !!! tnx buddy for the encouragement !!!
> 
> i think Dan is in a class by hisself and would be hard to keep up to unless i had a frontal labotamy !!
> 
> but he stihl has advantage with a " bottle in front of me " !!
> 
> what you meen stupid stuff ??
> you gettin meen like aunty now ?? :msp_tongue:



Don't know bout you ? Yegi made me do real stupid chit ! 

Don't see any Dan yet ? Keep drinkin ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 346 has removable covers !1 350 dont !! ?? i sthink ??
> 45 MM !!
> 
> Cylinder Piston Kit Fits Husqvarna 350 351 353 346 345 340 45mm | eBay



Sorry Dan , tother way round. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> If'n ya git to wunderin why nobuddy pays tention to ya,,may be cause of yer lack of info in yer post's..
> we lose interest real fast if there is no good info rite away..
> fact is,,i lost interest already and dont even member what it was about
> 
> soundin like Dan yet ??



ADD you have? Where are we and what are we doing?


Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> He appreciates them too!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Sumpin very messed up with you !


----------



## tbone75

Dang Smurf !! Ya got me !!



Went and bid on one of them kits ! Guess I can make this 345 into a 350. LOL


----------



## little possum

Robin, I think I am in love  Went by the Textron plant as well... They make the MLB, will self right itself if in a pitch pole or rolled over. 
Length: 14.6 m (47 ft 11 in)
Beam: 4.27 m (14 ft 0 in)
Draught: 1.37 m (4 ft 6 in)
Propulsion: 2 × Detroit Diesel 6V92TA DDEC-IV engines, 435 hp (324 kW) each
1,500 liter (373 usable imperial gallons) fuel capacity 
Speed: 25 knots (29 mph; 46 km/h) maximum
22 knots (25 mph; 41 km/h) cruising
Range: 200 nmi (370 km) cruising
Complement: 34 Persons, 4 crew, 30 passengers

Worth the watch on youtube, sorry John


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Robin, I think I am in love  Went by the Textron plant as well... They make the MLB, will self right itself if in a pitch pole or rolled over.
> Length: 14.6 m (47 ft 11 in)
> Beam: 4.27 m (14 ft 0 in)
> Draught: 1.37 m (4 ft 6 in)
> Propulsion: 2 × Detroit Diesel 6V92TA DDEC-IV engines, 435 hp (324 kW) each
> 1,500 liter (373 usable imperial gallons) fuel capacity
> Speed: 25 knots (29 mph; 46 km/h) maximum
> 22 knots (25 mph; 41 km/h) cruising
> Range: 200 nmi (370 km) cruising
> Complement: 34 Persons, 4 crew, 30 passengers
> 
> Worth the watch on youtube, sorry John



Big SOB ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Everyone go to bed ?

Sure got quiet in here ?

Ron didn't go to band camp did he ? :msp_unsure:
Not sure what he may have did out there ? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

You ladies stay out of trouble. 
Wife says its time


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Dont waste yur money..
> burned up 350 with an AM top end ported betterer.



Me no porte yeti. Don't seem to have much luck with saws lately either. Lol. That will change I suppose. 

Tuned the Crapsman out to 5 turns on the hi and 1.5 Lo and it would run and hold WOT ?? Will try it in wood tomorrow and see if it still dies in the cut. Thing your right on seals. Will double check connections again. It's a shame because if it would last wound make someone a nice saw. Can't get parts for them though so probably time to recycle. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Everyone go to bed ?
> 
> Sure got quiet in here ?
> 
> Ron didn't go to band camp did he ? :msp_unsure:
> Not sure what he may have did out there ? LOL



Went to bed and can't sleep. I'm back. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Me no porte yeti. Don't seem to have much luck with saws lately either. Lol. That will change I suppose.
> 
> Tuned the Crapsman out to 5 turns on the hi and 1.5 Lo and it would run and hold WOT ?? Will try it in wood tomorrow and see if it still dies in the cut. Thing your right on seals. Will double check connections again. It's a shame because if it would last wound make someone a nice saw. Can't get parts for them though so probably time to recycle.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Bet you can get seals from sears ! they have lots of parts,even older stuff ! Not bad prices either !

You would love a ported 350 ! It will run better than a stock 346 !! And half the price !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You ladies stay out of trouble.
> Wife says its time



Nite Sparky


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Went to bed and can't sleep. I'm back.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Acting like me now ! 


:beat_plaster:


----------



## tbone75

Either the Yegi got Ron or maybe baned camp ? LOL

Wheres the sheriff ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Acting like me now !
> 
> 
> :beat_plaster:



Just lots on my simple feeble mind. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So you excited about seeing the shop floor John?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## IEL

Well, tomorrow will be fun... Back to the auto store, cleaning the shop, and hopefuly putting the mac 250 back together.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> So you excited about seeing the shop floor John?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Real excited to find things I lost ! LOL


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Real excited to find things I lost ! LOL



That happens every time I clean my shop... LOL

Found 6 assorted punches under the bench last time....?


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Bet you can get seals from sears ! they have lots of parts,even older stuff ! Not bad prices either !
> 
> You would love a ported 350 ! It will run better than a stock 346 !! And half the price !



They did list them and they are only about $3 apiece. Stihl I'd rather get the Husky 36 and 45 Special going first. Guess I'll have to see. 

Think Id be able to replace the seals without pulling the motor apart? 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey john


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> They did list them and they are only about $3 apiece. Stihl I'd rather get the Husky 36 and 45 Special going first. Guess I'll have to see.
> 
> Think Id be able to replace the seals without pulling the motor apart?
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Its likely a clam shell type , so you would have to tear it all the way down to get the crank out to put seals on.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey john



Hows Uncle Mongo tonight ?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> They did list them and they are only about $3 apiece. Stihl I'd rather get the Husky 36 and 45 Special going first. Guess I'll have to see.
> 
> Think Id be able to replace the seals without pulling the motor apart?
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Just reminded me ! Gots to send you this J-Red ! I will get it going in the next day or two !


----------



## IEL

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mongo fix things tonight. 

Mongo happy!!


----------



## jimdad07

Checking in to say hi and good night. Been taking major advantage of this cooler weather and getting a lot done around the house at night. Put up another section of fence tonight, one more to go and I'm ready fer cows for the winter!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Mongo fix things tonight.
> 
> Mongo happy!!



I like to fix things ! Like to tear hell out of them too ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Checking in to say hi and good night. Been taking major advantage of this cooler weather and getting a lot done around the house at night. Put up another section of fence tonight, one more to go and I'm ready fer cows for the winter!



Hi Stubby !


Nite Stubby !


----------



## tbone75

Uncle Mongo I need a couple hole punches , 3/16 & 1/4 " . I can make them , but I don't have nuttin to make them out of. Can't bore holes with my lathe. Bit tough to do well in muh drill press and make a nice one.
Had an idea, small piece of pipe may work ?


----------



## tbone75

The Smurf got me good ! Paid 52.00 for that kit ! LOL Bought a Stihl clutch cover for 20 bucks too. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Uncle Mongo I need a couple hole punches , 3/16 & 1/4 " . I can make them , but I don't have nuttin to make them out of. Can't bore holes with my lathe. Bit tough to do well in muh drill press and make a nice one.
> Had an idea, small piece of pipe may work ?



Holes in gaskets? 

Brass. What ever caliber you need. 

For leather. Let me know.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Holes in gaskets?
> 
> Brass. What ever caliber you need.
> 
> For leather. Let me know.



For making gaskets. I have a nice set , but none small nuff for saw gaskets.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> For making gaskets. I have a nice set , but none small nuff for saw gaskets.



Okay ol buddy.

The plier type for leather working. A wheel for different sizes works nice.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Okay ol buddy.
> 
> The plier type for leather working. A wheel for different sizes works nice.



Yes that would be nice , but little tough to make something like that ? Just a couple punches be easier to make ? LOL I could buy them some where I would think ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yes that would be nice , but little tough to make something like that ? Just a couple punches be easier to make ? LOL I could buy them some where I would think ?



Oh we'll make them for ya Ol Buddy.


----------



## tbone75

I have one of them leather punches , not sure it goes big nuff ? The biggest size may work for the small holes ? Need to dig it out . May only need a 1/4" punch !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers! Ready for another exciting day of "What is the problem?". Will start by pointing out to the engineers that they designed a parking lot that does not allow access to the loading dock or dumpsters by anything bigger than a passenger vehicle! Whoops!

Stay slack as I'm out to enjoy the cool off...high of 80* today!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

No 80's here 
Lotsa fog and rain , might haveta call ole Noah .

Hey Jimmy !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> No 80's here
> Lotsa fog and rain , might haveta call ole Noah .
> 
> Hey Jimmy !



Hey Jimmy. 

Hey Lieutenant Dan. 

Jimmy; aggression training on Saturday.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All......Just foggy here.....inside and out......


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
Hey Robin , they just anounced that our Gov is getting closer on inking a deal with a Merican company for a ferry to Yarmouth , I told them Bar Harbour but they say Portland .

STM Quest wins Yarmouth ferry bid, negotiations begin - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> Hey Robin , they just anounced that our Gov is getting closer on inking a deal with a Merican company for a ferry to Yarmouth , I told them Bar Harbour but they say Portland .
> 
> STM Quest wins Yarmouth ferry bid, negotiations begin - Nova Scotia - CBC News



Hope so.......never been on the Portland to Yarmouth run.....Bar Harbor is way better for me.....been on the Bar Harbor run in every boat they ever used... The old Bluenose and both CATs.....Portland is counter productive in my case......3 1/2 hrs drive south.......to then get on a boat and come back........3 1/2 hrs drive east and I'm nearly in St John.....can then hop the ferry to Digby....I guess there's no money in the Bar Harbor run......though the boats always seemed to have a good load........The CATs were awesome to ride on........'cept they don't ride the sea like a boat....instead of taking a heel on a sea they go sideways......disquieting at first......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Operation confuse the drivers has been started. Blocked off half the parking at this high school already. Give them 30 minutes and they will all be looking at me saying "I don't know where to park now!". 

I normally reply something along the lines of

"I care because?"
"Better go home then"
"Sounds personal"
""I have a potty mouth"..."

I think you all get the idea...

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Rob, Robin, Dan!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

I'd point to the nearest parking meter LOL
The ferry will be more of a "cruise" ferry for your enjoyment from what they're saying , I'm sure it will be a positive development at both ports .
Might even be work for Jimmy , parking lots to pave LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas, no news by lunch.....might be taking a drive. They're not gonna like an angry grape ape showing up unannounced.....


Jimmy, you need one of those orange vests and two light sticks like they have at the airport....


----------



## roncoinc

YYyyaawwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,...............

i'm stihl here ??

got a PM about a deleted post,,wonder whats that about ??


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'd point to the nearest parking meter LOL
> The ferry will be more of a "cruise" ferry for your enjoyment from what they're saying , I'm sure it will be a positive development at both ports .
> Might even be work for Jimmy , parking lots to pave LOL



Yeah I think so ........pretty long boat ride.....maybe we'll give it a try if it comes back....I lived in Portland yrs ago...my apartment overlooked the harbor and ferry terminal...used to be able sit in my living room and watch the Fundy Prince come and go......there was another one too...can't remember her name though......???


----------



## roncoinc

Good for you John on the parts deals 

at them prices i should just stock up !! 

you remember what clamp to use on the modified intake boot clamp ?
auto parts store dont have that type that large i found out


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys , glad your stihl here Ron. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Good for you John on the parts deals
> 
> at them prices i should just stock up !!
> 
> you remember what clamp to use on the modified intake boot clamp ?
> auto parts store dont have that type that large i found out



One off a 372 fits , or off a steel . The Poulan 3300 is a bit to big.

A 044,046,064,066 clamps fit.


----------



## tbone75

That plastic piece show up Ron ? It got left in the car for 2 days before I found it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Had you told me you need a clamp , could have put one in with that other piece Ron !


----------



## tbone75

Nice to see Scoot down there !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Had you told me you need a clamp , could have put one in with that other piece Ron !



Yes,the piece is here..
thot clamp i could get at auto parts.
"think" the 371 is to go OVER the plastic clamp after cutting off the catch. ?
will check it out,think i have one ??


----------



## roncoinc

Got anuther SKONK last nite


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yes,the piece is here..
> thot clamp i could get at auto parts.
> "think" the 371 is to go OVER the plastic clamp after cutting off the catch. ?
> will check it out,think i have one ??



Could be ? I can check,I have 2 - 371s here . LOL Should have a clamp ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got anuther SKONK last nite



How far did it get ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> How far did it get ?



six feet !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> six feet !



I am getting some of that stuff ! Test it on the neighbors cats ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to the local farmers market Thurs. to get corn to freeze. Sure wish I could grow some ! Getting maters too , if thy have any to make juice.
Mine are bout all dead ! Onions are rotting right at the top of the ground ? Green beans and cukes are the only stuff doing good !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I am getting some of that stuff ! Test it on the neighbors cats ! LOL



Havent you noticed how fussy cats can be when it comes to food ??
this stuff smells bad and they wont go near it !

before you get it,start digging a hole to bury bodies..
with as many Rickoons as you got you will need a BIG hole !! LOL !!

I'm keeping this stuff out everyday,,gonna clean the area of pests !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Going to the local farmers market Thurs. to get corn to freeze. Sure wish I could grow some ! Getting maters too , if thy have any to make juice.
> Mine are bout all dead ! Onions are rotting right at the top of the ground ? Green beans and cukes are the only stuff doing good !



Yup,my garden same way 

got some peppers and cabage,,even the zuchini didnt make it


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Havent you noticed how fussy cats can be when it comes to food ??
> this stuff smells bad and they wont go near it !
> 
> before you get it,start digging a hole to bury bodies..
> with as many Rickoons as you got you will need a BIG hole !! LOL !!
> 
> I'm keeping this stuff out everyday,,gonna clean the area of pests !!



I just toss then down in the woods ! LOL

Cleaning them out only last a little while , more just move in !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I am getting some of that stuff ! Test it on the neighbors cats ! LOL



I got the last can my TSC gad,,,was some other stuff there but not the golden malrin.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,my garden same way
> 
> got some peppers and cabage,,even the zuchini didnt make it



I have one green pepper plant , its coming back ! Thought it would die 2 different times ! Only have one cabbage left ! Something ate my other 3 , they were doing great !
My carrots seem to be doing OK ? Radishes won't grow now,way to hot fer them.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got the last can my TSC gad,,,was some other stuff there but not the golden malrin.



Hope mine stihl has some by the time I get there ? Got 3 of them not real far from me,should be able to find it.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I just toss then down in the woods ! LOL
> 
> Cleaning them out only last a little while , more just move in !



Set several baits out in the woods and get em before they get close !
wont havta move em 

i been using food scraps,,some bacon fat,etc,,,stir it in good,,let pellets dissolve,stir to coat and let it set.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Set several baits out in the woods and get em before they get close !
> wont havta move em
> 
> i been using food scraps,,some bacon fat,etc,,,stir it in good,,let pellets dissolve,stir to coat and let it set.



set up a sign.

" VULTURE DINER " !! LOL !


----------



## tbone75

Gonna set my green house up for the winter , just see if I can grow anything ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> set up a sign.
> 
> " VULTURE DINER " !! LOL !



I feed them purdy good round here ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Cleaning the shop this morning, and getting spam for lunch.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Morning guys. Cleaning the shop this morning, and getting spam for lunch.



Spam !!




:big_smile:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> spam !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :big_smile:






skonk bait !!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Yes that would be nice , but little tough to make something like that ? Just a couple punches be easier to make ? LOL I could buy them some where I would think ?



hey john, got me a punch set at hobby lobby for cheap. use it on all my gaskets. also has the aggression release feature. you get to pound on it with a hammer.


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> hey john, got me a punch set at hobby lobby for cheap. use it on all my gaskets. also has the aggression release feature. you get to pound on it with a hammer.



Thanks Jerry ! I will check there !


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Spam !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :big_smile:



The finest meat from a can!


----------



## IEL

Im thinking of ghost pepper spam and beans. A nice, spicy lunch.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas, no news by lunch.....might be taking a drive. They're not gonna like an angry grape ape showing up unannounced.....
> 
> 
> Jimmy, you need one of those orange vests and two light sticks like they have at the airport....



Have plenty of vests and I prefer hand signals! 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## IEL

Jimmy in NC said:


> Have plenty of vests and I prefer hand signals!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



What about just bringing in a big forklift, and just moving the cars your self?

We actually considered that at the museum for when people ignore no parking signs.
I suggested using the D4 cat, but for some reason they didnt like that idea?
We decided on guys in vests holding giant arrows on poles...


----------



## IEL

What scotchbright should I use for cleaning cylinders out?
Would I want the maroon ot the yellow stuff ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Have plenty of vests and I prefer hand signals!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



My personal favorite is the one-finger salute.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> My personal favorite is the one-finger salute.



Known to the world as 

"The American Graphic"

Morning all


----------



## AU_K2500

I got my good news!!!!! 


Tuesday is the day!!!!


Will be Reunited, and it will feel so good!!!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

IEL said:


> The finest meat from a can!



Specially if fried until crispie


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> What scotchbright should I use for cleaning cylinders out?
> Would I want the maroon ot the yellow stuff ?



The rough stuff is good.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Have plenty of vests and I prefer hand signals!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



I like the YOUR #1 hand signal myself


Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

Damn bread knife.....

View attachment 309416


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Known to the world as
> 
> "The American Graphic"
> 
> Morning all





AU_K2500 said:


> I got my good news!!!!!
> 
> 
> Tuesday is the day!!!!
> 
> 
> Will be Reunited, and it will feel so good!!!!!



See....told ya.....

Like Al Capone said:

"you can get more with a smile and a gun than with just a smile"

The "Grape Ape Happy Dance" may now begin!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> Damn bread knife.....
> 
> View attachment 309416



Ouch. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !


----------



## IEL

I am getting really tired of these chingaling arc welders... First one has a function not working, and it was replaced... I just wired up the second one, and it won't even turn on... Yep its DOA....

I am tempted to diagnose and fix it my self.... Tired of shipping it to California....


----------



## IEL

I have got some progress made on cleaning my shop though.... I can walk in it now, and I hope to be able to see the top of my bench this afternoon.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> What about just bringing in a big forklift, and just moving the cars your self?
> 
> We actually considered that at the museum for when people ignore no parking signs.
> I suggested using the D4 cat, but for some reason they didnt like that idea?
> We decided on guys in vests holding giant arrows on poles...



Ummm....don't ask how I know but moving ANY car by any means not on your own private property is considered Grand Theft Auto....that's what the nice officer told me.



Ohh I think I said too much. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> My personal favorite is the one-finger salute.



That's the gesture of choice!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

i need suggestions on semi-constructive ways to pass time till next tuesday....

Im outta beer, so I need to stop on the way home, thats a given. 

I do have a bottle of scotch, so that will help. 

Hey dan whats this about a circus seal???? heard hes pretty fun to hang out with.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> i need suggestions on semi-constructive ways to pass time till next tuesday....
> 
> Im outta beer, so I need to stop on the way home, thats a given.
> 
> I do have a bottle of scotch, so that will help.
> 
> Hey dan whats this about a circus seal???? heard hes pretty fun to hang out with.



My suggestion is to do what ever the wife wants or has mentioned. When you get your toy back.. you'll be allowed to go play with it all you want.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> My suggestion is to do what ever the wife wants or has mentioned. When you get your toy back.. you'll be allowed to go play with it all you want.



do i HAVE to......I do have to go to Best buy tonight, I bet shell like that. and I can play it off like Im taking her, instead of going cause my boss asked me to. this weekend should help too! speaking of which, i gotta pick up some raw meat and potatoes.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> do i HAVE to......I do have to go to Best buy tonight, I bet shell like that. and I can play it off like Im taking her, instead of going cause my boss asked me to. this weekend should help too! speaking of which, i gotta pick up some raw meat and potatoes.



And a box of 44 mag ammo. The 44 special may not cycle the action. 

Guns
Alcohol 
Chainsaws

Ought to help


----------



## little possum

Somebody say ammo? I gotta stay outta the gun shops. Im never gonna get the kubota fixed  Definitely gotta buckle down and get some hours in at work. Or fix something up to sell.  

.45 is the flavor of the week oh and 12


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And a box of 44 mag ammo. The 44 special may not cycle the action.
> 
> Guns
> Alcohol
> Chainsaws
> 
> Ought to help



Good luck finding any !!

Mongo spill the beans ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Somebody say ammo? I gotta stay outta the gun shops. Im never gonna get the kubota fixed  Definitely gotta buckle down and get some hours in at work. Or fix something up to sell.
> 
> .45 is the flavor of the week oh and 12



Oh 45 Colt and ACP are covered. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Guy coming over tomorrow to look at my 200T , I swear I could hear him drooling through the phone ! LOL And his buddy wants one also ! Working on a deal for a pile of 200T parts saws & a 361 with a busted case now. LOL
I know I am selling it cheap , but I am making plenty on it ! LOL 475.00 Should have sent it to Jerry to sell ! LOL Maybe the next one ? LOL

That little thing amazed me ! Went out to tune it in my test log, has a 14" bar on it , log is bout 17" . I was leaning on the little turd but it kept right on pulling all the way down that log ! Haven't checked compression yet , just been doing heat cycles till today. 
Never had a saw that small with so much azz ! Like to have one ported ! ! There are even open port jugs !
Got it set at 13,500 , seems to limit out there.


Got the 353 together as far as I can go till I get the new ring. Won't take much to finish it up.

Just not up to building shelves today. :msp_sad:


----------



## IEL

Okay, the welder is working. It turns out I wired the plug wrong.....
The machine can run on single or 3 phase. For single phase you leave one wire out. I left the wrong one... It is black green and white needed... I hooked up red black and green.... There were no instructions left (damn puppy) and I guess for once, winging it failed me.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Good luck finding any !!
> 
> Mongo spill the beans ? LOL



Mongo no spill beans.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Mongo no spill beans.....



Hows Uncle Mongo today ?


----------



## IEL

Ammo is easy to find up here. Just walk into any gun shop, and the shelves are full.
Box of 25 12 gauge buck shot? 300 savage federal? 30-30 winchester? Super easy to find.

Even .22lr, and .223 are dead easy.

The nice side of being a firearms enthusiast in canada!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hows Uncle Mongo today ?



Fighting age tonight. 

An old machine. Hard to hold tolerances. 

I'm doing pretty good. 

Like the 200T eh? 

I got one of the MS 200 rear handles. Nice and light. 

You any better?


----------



## little possum

.22, .223, 9, 45, 308 all about impossible to find here. Im ok though 

Really meant to go towards the .45LC, but ACP won again. Taurus 1911.. We will see how it is I guess.


John, wanna build up my Smith Corona .30-06 for me?  Have had it listed, and cant get any bites. Gonna sell the Enfield (bubba) and fund some stuff for the other one maybe. Thought a original sniper clone would be cool, IDK yet.


----------



## dancan

Here's the missing instructions that the dog ate .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Fighting age tonight.
> 
> An old machine. Hard to hold tolerances.
> 
> I'm doing pretty good.
> 
> Like the 200T eh?
> 
> I got one of the MS 200 rear handles. Nice and light.
> 
> You any better?



We are all fighting old age ! LOL

Yep , like the 200T real well ! Have to keep one I guess. LOL Got 4 of them little Eekos with the rear handle,gonna make them top handles ! LOL

Feeling a little better , just going slug slow . LOL


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> .22, .223, 9, 45, 308 all about impossible to find here. Im ok though
> 
> Really meant to go towards the .45LC, but ACP won again. Taurus 1911.. We will see how it is I guess.
> 
> 
> John, wanna build up my Smith Corona .30-06 for me?  Have had it listed, and cant get any bites. Gonna sell the Enfield (bubba) and fund some stuff for the other one maybe. Thought a original sniper clone would be cool, IDK yet.



Smith Corona ! LOL Oldie ! I love playing with any gun ! LOL Never liked the looks of the Enfields ? Very good guns !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Here's the missing instructions that the dog ate .



Dan I think you need a drink ? It don't come out like that !


oop:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Dan I think you need a drink ? It don't come out like that !
> 
> 
> oop:



It's the breadknife instructions for the younger crowd MrDumas .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It's the breadknife instructions for the younger crowd MrDumas .



????? Don't see no instructions .


Maybe I had to much cotton candy ? 


Or maybe your MrDumas ! :msp_w00t:



Think I need a drink ! May get into the OLs Apple Pie ! 


No Dan , ya don't cut it with a knife ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> We are all fighting old age ! LOL
> 
> Yep , like the 200T real well ! Have to keep one I guess. LOL Got 4 of them little Eekos with the rear handle,gonna make them top handles ! LOL
> 
> Feeling a little better , just going slug slow . LOL



It's the age of the machine I'm fighting. 

Made in the 60's and still take off 3/4" in a pass. 

Great machine. Just a little taper.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> ????? Don't see no instructions .
> 
> 
> Maybe I had to much cotton candy ?
> 
> 
> Or maybe your MrDumas ! :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I need a drink ! May get into the OLs Apple Pie !
> 
> 
> No Dan , ya don't cut it with a knife ! :msp_w00t:



Sorry John , I'll be a little more specific .....

(1) remove bread from package and place on a suitable cutting surface .
(2) in a slicing motion with a bit of downward pressure slice bread WHILE KEEPING ANY BODY PARTS away from blade 
(3) use with adult supervision .

Does that help ????

I do like the idea of a drink though .....Thanks John !

Sparky , I like the circus LOL , it's Robin's fault .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Sorry John , I'll be a little more specific .....
> 
> (1) remove bread from package and place on a suitable cutting surface .
> (2) in a slicing motion with a bit of downward pressure slice bread WHILE KEEPING ANY BODY PARTS away from blade
> (3) use with adult supervision .
> 
> Does that help ????
> 
> I do like the idea of a drink though .....Thanks John !
> 
> Sparky , I like the circus LOL , it's Robin's fault .



Need more details on where to find this illusive seal, what's it called


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ive found the seal at the outer banks which means it should be available at all NC state stores. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

Gosling's is the poison , Dark & Stormy is the concoction LOL
Mine is a deviation to suite my tastes LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey John !
Have you looked at them pole saws ???


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Gosling's is the poison , Dark & Stormy is the concoction LOL
> Mine is a deviation to suite my tastes LOL



3 poison
2 ginger (She was hot but MarryAnn was HAWT !) beer , not sweetened , not ginger ale .
1 water 
lotsa homemade ice so Jim don't flatten your tires
1 whole lemon forked into the mix .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Gosling's is the poison , Dark & Stormy is the concoction LOL
> Mine is a deviation to suite my tastes LOL



Ginger beer.....WTF is that?


----------



## dancan

Usually found in the grocery stores up here , sometimes in the multi culture food section (Jamaican) , check the googleator , it'll give you an idea , I don't know what brands you have .


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Usually found in the grocery stores up here , sometimes in the multi culture food section (Jamaican) , check the googleator , it'll give you an idea , I don't know what brands you have .



I'll check the Harris Teeter......its high class.


----------



## dancan

Goya Ginger Beer 12.00 fl oz Harris Teeter

Reed's Ginger Beer - Jamaican Style 48.00 fl oz Harris Teeter

Same kinda price as up here LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Another section of fence is done!


----------



## roncoinc

359 ready to glue together..










got it glued,,,,,then broke the clutch trying to get it off to change the sprocket ! . 

so off to find a clutch i gotta pay for


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Goya Ginger Beer 12.00 fl oz Harris Teeter
> 
> Reed's Ginger Beer - Jamaican Style 48.00 fl oz Harris Teeter
> 
> Same kinda price as up here LOL



So, purchase rum and beer and mix per your instructions. How many of these delicious cocktails should I enjoy to REALLY pass the time. And remember, I don't enjoy the pleasure of cotton candy.


----------



## dancan

If you follow my mix you're on your own , have as many as you want 
It is not what was etched on the tablet and ole Noah may have a few words to say on the subject .
At the beginning I thought it tasted like cough medicine , but since I had no cough after said beverage I figure it works just fine LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> 359 ready to glue together..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got it glued,,,,,then broke the clutch trying to get it off to change the sprocket ! .
> 
> so off to find a clutch i gotta pay for



Defective shoes/springs ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Ginger beer.....WTF is that?



Its delicious!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Its delicious!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



OK....you convinced me.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> OK....you convinced me.



Always heard that bout you . :msp_rolleyes: Yer easy ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ron musta finally found a good P&C for that 395 !


----------



## IEL

Its pouring rain... Back to the normal island weather....
Planning on putting the replacement welder through its paces tomorrow.
I have big boxes of 1/8" 6010&7018 ready


----------



## tbone75

Gots to go download a pile of pix. BBL LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Always heard that bout you . :msp_rolleyes: Yer easy ! LOL



You been talking to my wife?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> You been talking to my wife?



Nope , Flap Jack ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Sure is quiet in here ?

Had bout 20 pix to download ! You know how long that takes on Slug Net ! :msp_razz:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Sure is quiet in here ?
> 
> Had bout 20 pix to download ! You know how long that takes on Slug Net ! :msp_razz:



Just got a haircut and shower. 

Slug net takes forever. And ever. And eber. LOL


Sent on the fly.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> 359 ready to glue together..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got it glued,,,,,then broke the clutch trying to get it off to change the sprocket ! .
> 
> so off to find a clutch i gotta pay for



I have one of those to build myself. Looks like most of my fleet will be Hooskies by spring, who'd a thunk it?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I have one of those to build myself. Looks like most of my fleet will be Hooskies by spring, who'd a thunk it?



Always said you is a closet Husky lover ! :hmm3grin2orange:

You is just coming out ! :msp_w00t:


I gots a 394 to build ! ....................................................... Some day ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Always said you is a closet Husky lover ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> You is just coming out ! :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> I gots a 394 to build ! ....................................................... Some day ?



I tried my best to become Hooskie free and stay that way. I only have a real nice 266 and the 45 that I occasionally use. There are a very few pieces of a 394 left hiding in a box under the bench.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Nope , Flap Jack ! :hmm3grin2orange:



He can't be trusted.....he likes whoskies....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hoodkies









I gots a 394 to build ! ....................................................... Some day ?


Someday I want to build and port a 384. Hoping for a lighter weight saw with the power of a 395 

Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Code:







roncoinc said:


> 359 ready to glue together..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got it glued,,,,,then broke the clutch trying to get it off to change the sprocket ! .
> 
> so off to find a clutch i gotta pay for




Looks good man!!


----------



## IEL

I wouldn't mind a ported 395 big bore some time....


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> I tried my best to become Hooskie free and stay that way. I only have a real nice 266 and the 45 that I occasionally use. There are a very few pieces of a 394 left hiding in a box under the bench.



Jerry I have a sneaking suspicion that you just plain like any chainsaw that runs well. You can't fool the fight crowd.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Jerry I have a sneaking suspicion that you just plain like any chainsaw that runs well. You can't fool the fight crowd.



I really did do away with all the Hooskies, the 45 is the only one I run at all. I have the best running saws I could hope for, why run something I don`t like and don`t fit my hands. I think that I fully understand the Stihl PRO saws and how to port them to give me the best power for weight ratio I could ask for. Even my best wood cutting buddy that has been a dyed in the wool Hooskie lover has now conceded and prefers to use my saws when we cut together.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I really did do away with all the Hooskies, the 45 is the only one I run at all. I have the best running saws I could hope for, why run something I don`t like and don`t fit my hands. I think that I fully understand the Stihl PRO saws and how to port them to give me the best power for weight ratio I could ask for. Even my best wood cutting buddy that has been a dyed in the wool Hooskie lover has now conceded and prefers to use my saws when we cut together.



Just send his Hooskies down my way ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just send his Hooskies down my way ! :hmm3grin2orange:



He has been quietly giving them away behind my back. He gave away three really nice 266`s, they were his favorite saws but has only one left now. The one 266XP and the 181 are all the Huskies he now has that runs. I think he really wants one of my ported MS 440`s.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He has been quietly giving them away behind my back. He gave away three really nice 266`s, they were his favorite saws but has only one left now. The one 266XP and the 181 are all the Huskies he now has that runs. I think he really wants one of my ported MS 440`s.



Can't blame him for that ! I like this stock 044 ! One of your ported ones !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Got quiet in here. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Can't blame him for that ! I like this stock 044 ! One of your ported ones !



The ported ones pick up a good bit of torque and cutting speed when everything is done with them. Then the hybrids are the next step up, man can they haul azz!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The ported one pick up a good bit of torque and cutting speed when everything is done with them. Then the hybrids are the next step up, man can they haul azz!!!!



Need to put that one of mine together ! See if that jug will run ? LOL Got all the parts now !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl waiting for Rob to bring down some big steels to mill with. Only ever ran my FIL's little one and the 0h34 Super I won in the raffle on here. 

I for sure like anything that works well and isn't over engineered for the purpose. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> He has been quietly giving them away behind my back. He gave away three really nice 266`s, they were his favorite saws but has only one left now. The one 266XP and the 181 are all the Huskies he now has that runs. I think he really wants one of my ported MS 440`s.






So.........you somehow managed to get your bestist friend to drink the coolaid...?? How will he feel when he has a tiny flywheel side seal failure that is WAY own in the bottom of a hole........LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Need to put that one of mine together ! See if that jug will run ? LOL Got all the parts now !



The 044 with a ported and timed 046 jug and carb with a dual ported muffler and just a smidge of ignition advance will make your eyes bleed. Well it did make my shin bleed....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> So.........you somehow managed to get your bestist friend to drink the coolaid...?? How will he feel when he has a tiny flywheel side seal failure that is WAY own in the bottom of a hole........LOL!!



He will just pass the saw to me to do the 15 min seal replacement.....LOL


----------



## IEL

I wouldn't mind finding a nice sachs-dolmar sometime... Either a 116 or a 120.
Of course, I wouldn't turn down a 152 or 166....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> So.........you somehow managed to get your bestist friend to drink the coolaid...?? How will he feel when he has a tiny flywheel side seal failure that is WAY own in the bottom of a hole........LOL!!



I didn`t have to change him. He changed when he got to cut wood with something better than he had run all his life, the 65 was his first saw, followed by a 61 and then a 266XP. Now he reaches for my oldest 044 without a comp release.......LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> He will just pass the saw to me to do the 15 min seal replacement.....LOL



LOLOLOL!!!! I new that was what you would say.....I know about the 15 min seal thing......but what about the toasted piston???? .........heheheh!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> So.........you somehow managed to get your bestist friend to drink the coolaid...?? How will he feel when he has a tiny flywheel side seal failure that is WAY own in the bottom of a hole........LOL!!



Bout time you spoke up ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOLOLOL!!!! I new that was what you would say.....I know about the 15 min seal thing......but what about the toasted piston???? .........heheheh!!!



None of my Stihl saws have ever need seal replacement after they become mine nor have I scored a cylinder. Many of my saws came to me with bad seals and scored pistons but they were either really cheap or free. Those are the kind I like the best, $5. Stihl PRO saws needing a $35. piston and rings, maybe a $9. seal or two......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> I wouldn't mind finding a nice sachs-dolmar sometime... Either a 116 or a 120.
> Of course, I wouldn't turn down a 152 or 166....



Never heard of them.........LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never heard of them.........LOL



Whats a Dolmar ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Whats a Dolmar ? :msp_rolleyes:



:msp_confused::dunno:


----------



## IEL

This slacker is off to bed... Night guys.


----------



## tbone75

Nite Geoff


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> LOLOLOL!!!! I new that was what you would say.....I know about the 15 min seal thing......but what about the toasted piston???? .........heheheh!!!



And some saws are not hard on pistons. 

So you end up with an extra you can pass on to a friend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


Time for me too


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night guys.


----------



## dancan

Mornin Rob , night time yet ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yezzzz.........


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning, morning, morning!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## roncoinc

YYyyaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,......................

Looks like i gotta order the clutch for the 359 from china


----------



## roncoinc

How many " ricks " of wood in this pile ??

LOL !!!!!

ok,quick guess as to how many cord ??

Just that so many can look at a woodpile and be so far off on the hi side while i guess and am always short.

now,,when it was piled in rounds i was WAY off on the hi side.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Face cords? 3-4? Not sure how tall the stacks are. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Face cords? 3-4? Not sure how tall the stacks are.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Well dang,,if ya knew the measurments wouldnt be no guessing ??

whats a face cord ??

cord = 128cf


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> Well dang,,if ya knew the measurments wouldnt be no guessing ??
> 
> whats a face cord ??
> 
> cord = 128cf



i'd say right at eight ricks. in my neck of the woods a rick, although totally not official, is the same as a "face cord". a face cord has the same vertical and horizontal dimensions as a cord but the depth varies. i cut mine at 16" for ease of use in my wood stove.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Well dang,,if ya knew the measurments wouldnt be no guessing ??
> 
> whats a face cord ??
> 
> cord = 128cf



6.5-7


----------



## tbone75

Nice pile of wood !


----------



## tbone75

Morning , UGH


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nice pile of wood !



Thats next years,,and then some..


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Putting a new welder through its paces today. 

Also, it looks like I might be starting a sponsored youtube series on fabrication and mechanical work.
I can't say any more, as things haven't been finalized yet....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats next years,,and then some..



Should last you a good while ! I have close to enough for this year. LOL Wish I could got 2 years ahead ! Always was a year ahead,till this back chit.


----------



## tbone75

Need to find some 200T parts ! Traded for a pile of them ! LOL Plastic parts mainly.


----------



## tbone75

Had to turn the furnace on last night ! Down in the 40s ! Warm back up today at least !
Guess I better get the chimney cleaned out !


----------



## tbone75

Got my Nephews 350 together as far as I could last night,just wating on the piston.

Need to box up some junk to mail out today. LOL

Keep forgetting media cat for Flap Jack ! Hes to busy to use it anyway. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Almost started grinding on the 353 jug , but I will likely sell it , guess I won't. LOL
Even had the jug marked out !

If I am going to do that,it will be my 346.


----------



## tbone75

Really want to build shelves today ! Have to wait and see how I feel after the second pill ? LOL

Sure would love to have things sorted so I can find things !

Need to put some kind of lights in there ? Solar or battery powered ? Just to far away for letric.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Had to turn the furnace on last night ! Down in the 40s ! Warm back up today at least !
> Guess I better get the chimney cleaned out !



Don't fall off the roof! I hear slugs can't fly..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

May have to run a wire out there ? Got to power my cams too ?

Would need to run under ground stuff , costly !


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Don't fall off the roof! I hear slugs can't fly..... LOL



Yer right ! Slugs don't climb well either !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> May have to run a wire out there ? Got to power my cams too ?
> 
> Would need to run under ground stuff , costly !



A good flashlight with swiveling head you can set down would work.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> May have to run a wire out there ? Got to power my cams too ?
> 
> Would need to run under ground stuff , costly !



Extension cord?
I have seen someone run one underground before... Not sure how good an idea that is... LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A good flashlight with swiveling head you can set down would work.



Yes ! I have seen the big ones with the swivel head !

Next trip to wally world ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Extension cord?
> I have seen someone run one underground before... Not sure how good an idea that is... LOL



Don't think that is a very good idea ? LOL


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Don't think that is a very good idea ? LOL



I'm sure it's not... The guy who did it didn't have to worry about an inspector finding out... It was actually the mayor who did it on his farm.... LOL

It's handy knowing the mayor well... At the museum there was an issue getting a permit, and it had dragged out for months... A quick call to the mayor, and he had a talk with someone (yelled at them for being overly picky, and trying to find everything possible to delay it...) and it was approved the next day.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Yes ! I have seen the big ones with the swivel head !
> 
> Next trip to wally world ! LOL



Normally buying your conductors individually and some conduit can be cheaper that burial rated Romex.

Or conduit and non burial rated Romex. 

How far are we talking? 

120V?


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Well dang,,if ya knew the measurments wouldnt be no guessing ??
> 
> whats a face cord ??
> 
> cord = 128cf



Face cord as I know it is 4' tall and 8' long. Depth varies as was pointed out on how long you cut your wood. Mines 16-18" eyeballed. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Normally buying your conductors individually and some conduit can be cheaper that burial rated Romex.
> 
> Or conduit and non burial rated Romex.
> 
> How far are we talking?
> 
> 120V?



Bout 200'
120V


----------



## jerrycmorrow

lotta factors to consider. you gonna just run couple of lights? yeah, that's what you say. then you'll wanta hook some machinery up to it. bottom line is - make sure you install a large enough wire to safely run what you wanna run. the smaller wire generates a lotta heat and can present a fire hazard. the heat is a direct result of the resistance in the wire which results in voltage drop from one end to the other. unless you're comfortable with your calcs you should get someone else to design it. expensive but still cheaper than a burned up shop. just sayin


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> lotta factors to consider. you gonna just run couple of lights? yeah, that's what you say. then you'll wanta hook some machinery up to it. bottom line is - make sure you install a large enough wire to safely run what you wanna run. the smaller wire generates a lotta heat and can present a fire hazard. the heat is a direct result of the resistance in the wire which results in voltage drop from one end to the other. unless you're comfortable with your calcs you should get someone else to design it. expensive but still cheaper than a burned up shop. just sayin



It will never be a shop , only storage.
A big flashlight will be just fine. 
But I would like my cams out there to watch it ?


----------



## tbone75

My 200T has left the building ! :msp_sad:

Good thing I got 3-4 more on the way ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> My 200T has left the building ! :msp_sad:
> 
> Good thing I got 3-4 more on the way ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Good for you. Go on with your bad self!

I hate this little keypad!


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> My 200T has left the building ! :msp_sad:
> 
> Good thing I got 3-4 more on the way ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey John!!!

Gonna keep one for yourself this time?

Hard to keep when folks offer that kind of money....


----------



## BigDaddyR

BigDaddyR said:


> Good for you. Go on with your bad self!
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.






Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

It seems I haven't forgot too much... First weld since November... LOL
View attachment 309568


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Got my Nephews 350 together as far as I could last night,just wating on the piston.
> 
> Need to box up some junk to mail out today. LOL
> 
> Keep forgetting media cat for Flap Jack ! Hes to busy to use it anyway. LOL



Busy busy busy for me. Hope to hang out with uncle Rob and Sparky this weekend....weather may make it possible. Rain moving in tonight they say.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Really want to build shelves today ! Have to wait and see how I feel after the second pill ? LOL
> 
> Sure would love to have things sorted so I can find things !
> 
> Need to put some kind of lights in there ? Solar or battery powered ? Just to far away for letric.



Solar battery tender and a few 12v should be enough. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Solar battery tender and a few 12v should be enough.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



That sounds like a great idea ! I will be checking on that tonight !

Headed to the PO in just a few ! If I can keep people away long nuff ! 

Whacker season isn't over and wood season is starting !


----------



## tbone75

Gots to put a 066 or 660 together for a guy now ! LOL He wants a de-comp. LOL He also wants a 200T ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> That sounds like a great idea ! I will be checking on that tonight !
> 
> Headed to the PO in just a few ! If I can keep people away long nuff !
> 
> Whacker season isn't over and wood season is starting !



Buddy runs a solar panel for a deep cycle battery on an off road fuel tank. Solar panel was ~$15.00 at Northern Tool and is mounted on top of the trailer headache rack. Been working for a few months for him. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Busy busy busy for me. Hope to hang out with uncle Rob and Sparky this weekend....weather may make it possible. Rain moving in tonight they say.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



We'll shoot stainless guns.....


----------



## little possum

Yall gonna ride down to the gunshow in Charlotte?


----------



## IEL

Slackers!

Both of the sites I follow are dead today ....


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Yall gonna ride down to the gunshow in Charlotte?



Oh MY!!!


----------



## tbone75

Got muh running done ! Gonna hide the rest of the day !
And relax ! Back is POed big time !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh MY!!!



Bet its a big one ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Bet its a big one ! :msp_thumbup:



Must resist!!!!!






Yeah. Right.


----------



## little possum

Me and pop probably ride down Sunday and hunt a few small parts? IDK, I should really stay outta there :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Me and pop probably ride down Sunday and hunt a few small parts? IDK, I should really stay outta there :msp_w00t:



It's another 300+ miles AFTER I get to Sparky's. 

Maybe not. Lol


----------



## dancan

John , find some cheap ones like these 







27 watts 12v , all the light you'll need , just drive up the rideon for power , or a car battery .


----------



## dancan

Try not to weld any fingers .........


----------



## dancan

While you guys were debating Ron's ricks , cords and facecords this guy was seelin firewood and bedazzleing his customers with a new firewood measure .







Wonder how many quarts of wood Ron has ????


----------



## pioneerguy600

Heck, I don`t know but I will sell all my firewood for that price at that measure.


----------



## dancan

Sure would be a good payday LOL


----------



## dancan

Today is a good day , of sorts .

CBC - The Acadians


----------



## roncoinc

I was waiting for more response for the measure of wood in the pick before letting it be known..










was specially waiting for Robin and Jerry,,knowin THEY would not over guesstimate like a lot of sellers do !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I was waiting for more response for the measure of wood in the pick before letting it be known..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was specially waiting for Robin and Jerry,,knowin THEY would not over guesstimate like a lot of sellers do !



Picts are always hard to get accurate scope and size from, looks like there is around two full cord in that pile. A cord needs to be 3 rows piled 8' long by 4' high if the wood is cut at the 16" length that is a standard firewood stick length.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> We'll shoot stainless guns.....



Ive got shelter to shoot out of!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> Yall gonna ride down to the gunshow in Charlotte?



Nah...just shoot what we've got.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Nah...just shoot what we've got.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



I wanna go !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Today is a good day , of sorts .
> 
> CBC - The Acadians



SO,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i'm confused,,,..
am i one of the good guys or one of the bad guys ??

leave it to a frenchman to muddy the waters and fight amongst thmeselves !! LOL !!

like my father (italian) used to say to my mother ( french candian,quebec ) ,,you can always tell a frenchman but you caint tell em nuthin !!


maybe why Dan meen to me ??
from wrong side of NB ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> SO,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i'm confused,,,..
> am i one of the good guys or one of the bad guys ??
> 
> leave it to a frenchman to muddy the waters and fight amongst thmeselves !! LOL !!
> 
> like my father (italian) used to say to my mother ( french candian,quebec ) ,,you can always tell a frenchman but you caint tell em nuthin !!
> 
> 
> maybe why Dan meen to me ??
> from wrong side of NB ??



Just don't know ?

Dan is nice to me ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yard mowed so now let it rain....may kill to possibility of getting this school open on time. Can't win them all....

Another long day although it was MUCH cooler. I was told it will be an early fall as the tulip poplars are starting to change already. anyone hear that one before?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yard mowed so now let it rain....may kill to possibility of getting this school open on time. Can't win them all....
> 
> Another long day although it was MUCH cooler. I was told it will be an early fall as the tulip poplars are starting to change already. anyone hear that one before?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Nope , but someone else said it will be an early winter cause the maters are doing something ? LOL Never heard of that chit either ? LOL
Whats the Farmers Almanac say ? LOL
Can't tell chit from my maters ! They all bout dead !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nope , but someone else said it will be an early winter cause the maters are doing something ? LOL Never heard of that chit either ? LOL
> Whats the Farmers Almanac say ? LOL
> Can't tell chit from my maters ! They all bout dead !



Trees are changing color up here already!.....:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Spidy talking about a Husky 36 reminded me , I got one here ! LOL Tore into it tonight,clutch side seal is crap ! Have to order some next time I need something else.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Spidy talking about a Husky 36 reminded me , I got one here ! LOL Tore into it tonight,clutch side seal is crap ! Have to order some next time I need something else.



I `ve had a Jonny 40 for 5-6 years, just needs the ring put on the NOS piston that is already installed in it, just no interest in completing it like about one hundred more....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I `ve had a Jonny 40 for 5-6 years, just needs the ring put on the NOS piston that is already installed in it, just no interest in completing it like about one hundred more....LOL



Only take ya 30 mins to do it ! LOL Then you can give to someone needing a saw ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Picts are always hard to get accurate scope and size from, looks like there is around two full cord in that pile. A cord needs to be 3 rows piled 8' long by 4' high if the wood is cut at the 16" length that is a standard firewood stick length.



As usuall you are conservative..
your one of them cant fit a cord into a pickup truck 

the wood is three feet high all around..
that should give a better perspective 

Just so many cast an eyball and they are experts at how much wood is there.
yes Jerry,,your sizes come in at 128cf..
the wood in the pile is 18in tho.,,and three ft high.

when i looked at it in the round in the pile i guessed SIX cord when split and stacked,,was i WAY off !!

but i had a couple people look and guess six cord !!

funny how looking at a pile in a diff shape changes everything.
if buying one size,,if selling another size.


Then when you look at a standing tree it becomes another amount !!.

Just two points to make here,,most everybody is off with a quick look at..
most OVER guesstimate..
and ya caint REALLY tell untill it is stacked and measured !!

I like the guys that will work a saw for six hours and get six cord,,a cord an hour ready to burn !! LOL 

i pull up to a tre,drop it,,limb it,,,hauls the brush a bit,,split it,fill my dump truck,,3 hrs ang 1/2 a cord !!

on this pile wood was cut,,he split it,loaded it,moved it 500 feet,dumped it,stacked it..took four hours a cord ..


----------



## tbone75

Think we need to have Jerry a cleaning out party ! LOL He needs some room for other junk ! LOL
Big U-Haul would be a start !



Maybe 2 BIG U-Hauls ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> As usuall you are conservative..
> your one of them cant fit a cord into a pickup truck
> 
> the wood is three feet high all around..
> that should give a better perspective
> 
> Just so many cast an eyball and they are experts at how much wood is there.
> yes Jerry,,your sizes come in at 128cf..
> the wood in the pile is 18in tho.,,and three ft high.
> 
> when i looked at it in the round in the pile i guessed SIX cord when split and stacked,,was i WAY off !!
> 
> but i had a couple people look and guess six cord !!
> 
> funny how looking at a pile in a diff shape changes everything.
> if buying one size,,if selling another size.
> 
> 
> Then when you look at a standing tree it becomes another amount !!.
> 
> Just two points to make here,,most everybody is off with a quick look at..
> most OVER guesstimate..
> and ya caint REALLY tell untill it is stacked and measured !!
> 
> I like the guys that will work a saw for six hours and get six cord,,a cord an hour ready to burn !! LOL
> 
> i pull up to a tre,drop it,,limb it,,,hauls the brush a bit,,split it,fill my dump truck,,3 hrs ang 1/2 a cord !!
> 
> on this pile wood was cut,,he split it,loaded it,moved it 500 feet,dumped it,stacked it..took four hours a cord ..



I am the closest ! A LOT of wood ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ive got shelter to shoot out of!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Okay!!

We'll shoot autos and make Sparky chase the brass in the rain!!

No. That would be too mean


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Okay!!
> 
> We'll shoot autos and make Sparky chase the brass in the rain!!
> 
> No. That would be too mean



Hmmmm.....if he hits the shelter he'll knock it over though! What to do?!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Okay!!
> 
> We'll shoot autos and make Sparky chase the brass in the rain!!
> 
> No. That would be too mean



Takes a lot to float a Grape Ape ! LOL He will be just fine ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hmmmm.....if he hits the shelter he'll knock it over though! What to do?!



Log chain ! Stake him out in the yard ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I better be careful ! A Grape Ape could squash a Slug real easy ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Hey Fish ! See you lurking down there !

How ya doing ?


----------



## roncoinc

John,,,running a cam from the storage camper has two problems..
power to the cam and cable.
you can get "siamese" cable that has power and coax in same wire.
it MAY last awile buried in dirt..
power supply to feed will be another consideration.
as mentioned on a long run " line loss " has to be considered.
current draw is minor on the cam's and voltage drop can be compensated for with a higher voltage output from feeding power supply.
instead of feeding it 12 volts,at 150 feet feed it 16 volts at one amp instead of 12 vdc at 1/2 amp.
siamese cable can be found cheap on fleapay.
step up a bit from the cheapest if you can.
power supply will be a trick..
i tried an expensive laptop supply that didnt last.
best is one for a cb radio or such..
can be turned up for higher voltage output.
cheap at yard sails..


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Fish ! See you lurking down there !
> 
> How ya doing ?



He likes it here....

It's not "Out There"

Hey John. 

Hey John.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I don't think we need to chain him up...just make him angry! 

Maybe just bring him some Squeal carcasses to appease him? 

Now to Google the dang poplar trees...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,,running a cam from the storage camper has two problems..
> power to the cam and cable.
> you can get "siamese" cable that has power and coax in same wire.
> it MAY last awile buried in dirt..
> power supply to feed will be another consideration.
> as mentioned on a long run " line loss " has to be considered.
> current draw is minor on the cam's and voltage drop can be compensated for with a higher voltage output from feeding power supply.
> instead of feeding it 12 volts,at 150 feet feed it 16 volts at one amp instead of 12 vdc at 1/2 amp.
> siamese cable can be found cheap on fleapay.
> step up a bit from the cheapest if you can.
> power supply will be a trick..
> i tried an expensive laptop supply that didnt last.
> best is one for a cb radio or such..
> can be turned up for higher voltage output.
> cheap at yard sails..



You need to come down for a visit ! LOL

After I get the parts ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Uh,,,Oh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,........................................

is it ??????????

seems like ?????????????

couldbe.......................... ??

DOWNTIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

got a call tonite from my friend that has the mill and gives me free wood.
two of his saws have developed problems..
just like my chit latelly,,,,friggin E-gas ! 
i got sumthin dying every week !
so,going up tomorrow morning and try to diagnose the problems.. 
prob bring my file cab of carb kits !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> He likes it here....
> 
> It's not "Out There"
> 
> Hey John.
> 
> Hey John.



Yes " OUT THERE " is scary & MEEN ! 

And down right silly at times !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Uh,,,Oh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,........................................
> 
> is it ??????????
> 
> seems like ?????????????
> 
> couldbe.......................... ??
> 
> DOWNTIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> got a call tonite from my friend that has the mill and gives me free wood.
> two of his saws have developed problems..
> just like my chit latelly,,,,friggin E-gas !
> i got sumthin dying every week !
> so,going up tomorrow morning and try to diagnose the problems..
> prob bring my file cab of carb kits !! LOL !!



Good luck !

Nite ya Ol Phart ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I don't think we need to chain him up...just make him angry!
> 
> Maybe just bring him some Squeal carcasses to appease him?
> 
> Now to Google the dang poplar trees...



A POed Grape Ape wouldn't be fun ! LOL

He has nuff Squeels to last a while ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Toss a couple Mini-Macs out , Flap Jack will go pick up brass ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll

:msp_w00t:Not a single fight in sight all day - what is happening to this site? :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> :msp_w00t:Not a single fight in sight all day - what is happening to this site? :msp_scared:



That is very strange ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stihl 041S

SawTroll said:


> :msp_w00t:Not a single fight in sight all day - what is happening to this site? :msp_scared:



Come on Nik. 


We made fun of people. 

Some were MEEN. 

Nothing works here. 

NFG.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Toss a couple Mini-Macs out , Flap Jack will go pick up brass ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Hell I might run!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Today is a good day , of sorts .
> 
> CBC - The Acadians



Happy Acadian day Dan.....


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening guys.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Happy Acadian day Dan.....



Whos this guy ? :monkey:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening guys.



Hey Stubby !


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John.....just got done working on the boat for today


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Good evening guys.



Hey. It's the guy from the Upstate Utopia!!

Hey Jim!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey John.....just got done working on the boat for today



Been a long day for you ! Hows it going ?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hell I might run!



You need to make a trip up to see Ron ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey John.....just got done working on the boat for today



I'll send rings in the next box.....


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Think we need to have Jerry a cleaning out party ! LOL He needs some room for other junk ! LOL
> Big U-Haul would be a start !
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 2 BIG U-Hauls ?



I'll bring a trailer. Need lots o practice. Lol


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Evening ladies. 

Just got back from a 100mi round trip to the inlaws to pick up a bed they gave us for the guest room and a new porch swing for a wedding gift to my oldest step son from them. Feeling tired and its early. 

Replied to your message John. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Been a long day for you ! Hows it going ?



Made good progress today......finished the wood working on the back, stationary part of the engine box...reinstalled the bilge blower...and the bilge pump...wires....hoses.....wait till you see the pics.......the space is 42" long...36" tall and 34" wide.....crammed right full of stuff....looks more like a damn rocket engine than a boat motor....everything has to be located so it can be removed/serviced/repaired....lots of azz scratchin from time to time??????? and


----------



## IEL

Well, I hope to finish off my gas bottle cart tomorrow. I will put up a few pictures.

Nothing fancy, just some steel I had laying around, tacked together as I go, no plan up front.
My on the fly design at its best. It is actually turning out really well..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Made good progress today......finished the wood working on the back, stationary part of the engine box...reinstalled the bilge blower...and the bilge pump...wires....hoses.....wait till you see the pics.......the space is 42" long...36" tall and 34" wide.....crammed right full of stuff....looks more like a damn rocket engine than a boat motor....everything has to be located so it can be removed/serviced/repaired....lots of azz scratchin from time to time??????? and



You will have a very nice set up when yer done !

But sounds almost nuts trying to fit all that chit in that tiny hole ! LOL 

I don't want to try it ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You will have a very nice set up when yer done !
> 
> But sounds almost nuts trying to fit all that chit in that tiny hole ! LOL
> 
> I don't want to try it ! :msp_scared:



It's coming along good....some glass work tomorrow........and believe it or not...........the final install of the motor tomorrow...bolt 'er down & line 'er up.......maybe sea trials Sunday......needs to be done.....Pitbull's about out of money, time and patience....... this time......already have Phase II and Phase III planed for this winter!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Overtime. Night guys. Can't keep my eyes open. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Overtime. Night guys. Can't keep my eyes open.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Nite Spidy


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> It's coming along good....some glass work tomorrow........and believe it or not...........the final install of the motor tomorrow...bolt 'er down & line 'er up.......maybe sea trials Sunday......needs to be done.....Pitbull's about out of money, time and patience....... this time......already have Phase II and Phase III planed for this winter!!!!!



Sounds like lots more to do this winter ! :msp_scared:

You sure a new boat wouldn't been better ? LOL

Nah , way to much money ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I need Robin or Jerry to come over for a couple hrs. Got this new door to install ! LOL Its 6" taller than the one in there now,plus the floor is rotted at one corner from the old SOB leaking !


----------



## tbone75

I need to mow grass , I need to build shelves , I need to work on saws , I need to work on whackers. I am sure I need to do something else too ?

But what am I going to do ? Want to work on saws , but I really need shelves ! And the grass is getting very high !

Maybe I will just stay in bed ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I need to mow grass , I need to build shelves , I need to work on saws , I need to work on whackers. I am sure I need to do something else too ?
> 
> But what am I going to do ? Want to work on saws , but I really need shelves ! And the grass is getting very high !
> 
> Maybe I will just stay in bed ? :msp_w00t:



Decisions. Decisions........


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> I need to mow grass , I need to build shelves , I need to work on saws , I need to work on whackers. I am sure I need to do something else too ?
> 
> But what am I going to do ? Want to work on saws , but I really need shelves ! And the grass is getting very high !
> 
> Maybe I will just stay in bed ? :msp_w00t:



also need to clean the chimney very soon ! But have to clean chit out of the way to get in there ! Chit that will be going to the camper.
OL wants to start stacking wood in the basement too ! Usually start with a cord of better inside. Plus the wood shed has a pile of whackers in it,she wants that filled before it gets cold. LOL Seeing how she moves most of the wood,I need to help out getting things ready !

Slug over load ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> also need to clean the chimney very soon ! But have to clean chit out of the way to get in there ! Chit that will be going to the camper.
> OL wants to start stacking wood in the basement too ! Usually start with a cord of better inside. Plus the wood shed has a pile of whackers in it,she wants that filled before it gets cold. LOL Seeing how she moves most of the wood,I need to help out getting things ready !
> 
> Slug over load ! :msp_scared:




Oh No!!!!!!

Sploded Slug brains......

Get NCIS!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh No!!!!!!
> 
> Sploded Slug brains......
> 
> Get NCIS!!!!!



Nuttin but slime ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Need a mop ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nuttin but slime ! :msp_w00t:



I left work early. 

Getting ready to leave.


----------



## tbone75

Think I need a new gun ? Bisley 45 LC ! 

But where to find one ?

Like to have a stainless Gold Cup too ! Had one , DA sold it. LOL Got offered way to much money for it ! :msp_rolleyes:
Then I had a Comander,had a trigger job done to it. Nice shooter ! Sold it ? Had 2 AMT Back ups 45acp , OUCH ! Buy buy ! LOL
Had a series 70 1911 , made way to much on that one two ! Got it for 130.00 !
Now I gots a Ruger 45acp , don't like it as well. Nephew needed money. LOL
Now thinking a Kimber 1911 would be great. LOL
Also need a .223,single shot or bolt.

Now I am tired , over loaded the Slug pea brain !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I left work early.
> 
> Getting ready to leave.



Headed South ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Headed South ?



Yeah. Gonna shoot Bisley 45 Long Colts. ;-))


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Gonna shoot Bisley 45 Long Colts. ;-))



:msp_sad::msp_sad::msp_sad::msp_sad:


----------



## dancan

Coffee Time !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Coffee Time !



Ditto......


----------



## dancan

Decalf for you LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Decalf for you LOL



I'll get up in an hour........


----------



## dancan

Isn't there a pill for that ......


----------



## little possum

Stihl 041S said:


> It's another 300+ miles AFTER I get to Sparky's.
> 
> Maybe not. Lol


Keep telling yourself that! You dont wanna spend all your time driving anyway. The 2900 miles logged from TX and back have me not wanting to go anywhere. The truck driving definitely gene dont run in the family.


Mornin! Gonna be a rough night, may see yall sunday haha


----------



## Cantdog

Back to the Boat Yard..........more coffee needed......lots more coffee....!!


----------



## dancan

Free coffee here at the shop !
Dark roast , decaf and plenty of mountin dew ......


----------



## AU_K2500

Feeling like a durn slug this morning. Wife made me mow last night and help clean the house, then go buy groceries......all for uncle Mongo.....ain't he special.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Feeling like a durn slug this morning. Wife made me mow last night and help clean the house, then go buy groceries......all for uncle Mongo.....ain't he special.



Thought you said YOU were in charge.......?


Ohh yeah...when she's not around!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Thought you said YOU were in charge.......?
> 
> 
> Ohh yeh...when she's not around!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



I don't know what your talking about.....I've never had any illusions of being in Charge.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys! 
More welding today..... I need to get that argon cart finished.....


----------



## tbone75

Morning ........................................ DEW and a hand full of pills ! Well just 2 I guess , head cold and cotton candy. LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Busy here as usual

Guess a friend is brining a saw over shortly

According to him it's vapor locking?

Runs till its hot then won't start till cooled back down

Ideas?


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Morning ........................................ DEW and a hand full of pills ! Well just 2 I guess , head cold and cotton candy. LOL



I might have to get me some DEW..... LOL
Cant say that I have eer had dew..... I normally drink 7up....


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Busy here as usual
> 
> Guess a friend is brining a saw over shortly
> 
> According to him it's vapor locking?
> 
> Runs till its hot then won't start till cooled back down
> 
> Ideas?



Coil maybe ?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I might have to get me some DEW..... LOL
> Cant say that I have eer had dew..... I normally drink 7up....



You may get a little jumpy drinking dew ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Morning Adam (SLACKER)


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Thought you said YOU were in charge.......?
> 
> 
> Ohh yeah...when she's not around!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Mark makes the BIG decisions!!!!!!

National Budget. Who the US goes to war with.......

Hey Jimmy. 

Hey Mark.


----------



## tbone75

Morning Uncle Mongo !!


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Mark makes the BIG decisions!!!!!!
> 
> National Budget. Who the US goes to war with.......
> 
> Hey Jimmy.
> 
> Hey Mark.



We all know if the OL is happy , everyone is happy ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Coil maybe ?



Was afraid someone would say that

It's a jred 2095 I believe


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Morning Adam (SLACKER)



Hey John!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning Uncle Mongo !!
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:




Getting a late start. Avoid the early rush. Lol

Found ALL your stuff!!!!!








That I remembered.......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Getting a late start. Avoid the early rush. Lol
> 
> Found ALL your stuff!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I remembered.......



I don't member either ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Was afraid someone would say that
> 
> It's a jred 2095 I believe



Shouldn't be hard to find a coil for that.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Coil maybe ?



My first thought.....


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> You may get a little jumpy drinking dew ! LOL



Sadly, dew in canada doesnt have caffine..... Damn health canada........


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> My first thought.....



Getting hot and breaking down,usually what they do.


----------



## IEL

IEL said:


> Sadly, dew in canada doesnt have caffine..... Damn health canada........



Never mind that.... It seems since the start of 2012 its the same as the stuff you get"

For once the government deregulated something..... LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Getting hot and breaking down,usually what they do.



Guess I better start lookin for one then

He said he can run a tank of fuel thru it then won't start after fillin it back up


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Never mind that.... It seems since the start of 2012 its the same as the stuff you get"
> 
> For once the government deregulated something..... LOL



Dew has been my favorite from a very early age ! LOL Tried de-caf & diet , YUK !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Guess I better start lookin for one then
> 
> He said he can run a tank of fuel thru it then won't start after fillin it back up



Try running it till hot , them pull the plug and check for spark.

Hear about saws doing that a lot, but don't member if it was something other than the coil ?


----------



## tbone75

Where are the smart ones when ya need them ? SLACKERS ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Not sure if it takes the same coil as the 350 Husky or not ? It just might ? Should be the same as the 395 . Maybe 394 too ?


----------



## tbone75

Think my piston and rings for the 350 & 353 should be here today ? Hope so , get both them together today !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Not sure if it takes the same coil as the 350 Husky or not ? It just might ? Should be the same as the 395 . Maybe 394 too ?



I looked and that coil is used on quite a few models

But I have a lead on one already


----------



## tbone75

My next 200T pose to be here Mon. They are easy nuff to work on ! The pile of 200T parts and 361 will be least a week getting here.
No bites on finding a crank case for the 361 yet ? I can get a new china one for 80 bucks. Little scared bout that ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I looked and that coil is used on quite a few models
> 
> But I have a lead on one already



Thought there were the same on a bunch of them. And super easy to put in !


----------



## AU_K2500

hey John, you own fords. How long do you think it takes to go
from here:
View attachment 309682


Back To here:
View attachment 309683


The answer might be longer than you think.....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> hey John, you own fords. How long do you think it takes to go
> from here:
> View attachment 309682
> 
> 
> Back To here:
> View attachment 309683
> 
> 
> The answer might be longer than you think.....



WTH are they doing to it ?


----------



## IEL

AU_K2500 said:


> hey John, you own fords. How long do you think it takes to go
> from here:
> View attachment 309682
> 
> 
> Back To here:
> View attachment 309683
> 
> 
> The answer might be longer than you think.....


That the 6.0 powerstroke? My uncle had to have that done twice... The new head studs fixed it for good.
I think it took two days?


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> WTH are they doing to it ?



On the newer ford super dutys, you have to take off the cab to pull the heads..... Atleast thats the case on the 6.0 power strokes....


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Thought there were the same on a bunch of them. And super easy to put in !



Yep bunch of models of the orange and red varieties 

Just so happens my uncle has a dead 670


----------



## tbone75

I have swapped cabs on a few trucks. One off one back on and wired back up , 4 days.

And not the right equipment to do it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> On the newer ford super dutys, you have to take off the cab to pull the heads..... Atleast thats the case on the 6.0 power strokes....



Sounds like a Ferd alright ! STUPID ! I only have Ferds cause they were cheap at the right time ! LOL


----------



## IEL

I have seen the toyota pickups and 4runners with small block chevys in them, has anyone done that with a 318 chrysler?
That would be a cool truck!


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I have seen the toyota pickups and 4runners with small block chevys in them, has anyone done that with a 318 chrysler?
> That would be a cool truck!



SBs are cheaper and much easier to get parts for. 318 are darn good motors,but just not as much AM stuff for them.
You can buy the kit to bolt a SB right into a Tojo.


----------



## AU_K2500

04 w/ the 6.0 

Started getting a knock a day after I bought it. Took it back, bottom and knock and low comp (240psi) in cyl #1. Tore it down and found bad injector starving cyl and cause excess heat and washed cylinder.

Its all getting fixed. Motor is out of truck being rebuilt, no cost to me. Soon as it gets to the house its getting a fuel pressure gauge and updated fuel pressure regulator to improve idle and WOT fuel pressure which is number one killer of injectore, low fuel pressure. Its also getting a coolant filter and after I sell the car its getting EGR delete and possibly ARP head studs.....possibly.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> SBs are cheaper and much easier to get parts for. 318 are darn good motors,but just not as much AM stuff for them.
> You can buy the kit to bolt a SB right into a Tojo.



Im planning on getting a 1991 ish 4runner this winter. I might have to drop in a v8... LOL

I bet I could find a sbc cheap enough... Bull bar and fabricated steel bumpers would be a nice touch. 
Bed liner is the best thing to paint bumpers with... No scraping that off.


----------



## IEL

AU_K2500 said:


> 04 w/ the 6.0
> 
> Started getting a knock a day after I bought it. Took it back, bottom and knock and low comp (240psi) in cyl #1. Tore it down and found bad injector starving cyl and cause excess heat and washed cylinder.
> 
> Its all getting fixed. Motor is out of truck being rebuilt, no cost to me. Soon as it gets to the house its getting a fuel pressure gauge and updated fuel pressure regulator to improve idle and WOT fuel pressure which is number one killer of injectore, low fuel pressure. Its also getting a coolant filter and after I sell the car its getting EGR delete and possibly ARP head studs.....possibly.


Have to take the cab off again to do the studs..... LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

IEL said:


> Have to take the cab off again to do the studs..... LOL



Nope. Sure dont.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> 04 w/ the 6.0
> 
> Started getting a knock a day after I bought it. Took it back, bottom and knock and low comp (240psi) in cyl #1. Tore it down and found bad injector starving cyl and cause excess heat and washed cylinder.
> 
> Its all getting fixed. Motor is out of truck being rebuilt, no cost to me. Soon as it gets to the house its getting a fuel pressure gauge and updated fuel pressure regulator to improve idle and WOT fuel pressure which is number one killer of injectore, low fuel pressure. Its also getting a coolant filter and after I sell the car its getting EGR delete and possibly ARP head studs.....possibly.



That just totally SUCKS ! Not so sure I would have kept it ? But rebuilt motor should be OK ? 2-3 weeks to do it ? The tools they have,could be done in a week.
Just think what that would cost you to have done ! 

Thanks ! I will never ever have one of them !! LOL


----------



## sefh3

How in the world is everyone doing????? Heading to our annual National Tractor pull this weekend with my dad and my son. Should be a great time. Then off to Canada for a week. Taking the family to Niagra Falls then down to Hersey PA for a few more days.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> That just totally SUCKS ! Not so sure I would have kept it ? But rebuilt motor should be OK ? 2-3 weeks to do it ? The tools they have,could be done in a week.
> Just think what that would cost you to have done !
> 
> Thanks ! I will never ever have one of them !! LOL



not keeping it wasnt an option. sold as-is. they wouldnt take it back, besides I dont give up that easy. it wasnt that it took 2-3 weeks to do the work, it was the process of figuring out who was gonna pay for it. dealership kept dragging their feet waiting for the ext warranty company to make a decision. then me and my Service advisor had a come to jesus meeting, and now im getting my truck back on tuesday, with a rebuilt motor, no cost to me.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> How in the world is everyone doing????? Heading to our annual National Tractor pull this weekend with my dad and my son. Should be a great time. Then off to Canada for a week. Taking the family to Niagra Falls then down to Hersey PA for a few more days.



The second biggest SLACKER showed up ! Cliff being the top SLACKER !

You give up on saws ????

Should be a great trip !!


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> not keeping it wasnt an option. sold as-is. they wouldnt take it back, besides I dont give up that easy. it wasnt that it took 2-3 weeks to do the work, it was the process of figuring out who was gonna pay for it. dealership kept dragging their feet waiting for the ext warranty company to make a decision. then me and my Service advisor had a come to jesus meeting, and now im getting my truck back on tuesday, with a rebuilt motor, no cost to me.



It should be a good truck after that ? LOL But its stihl a Ferd. :hmm3grin2orange:

I would be very POed to just buy it and can't drive it !

Good luck with it !


----------



## farrell

Back from shopping at the Walmart

Off to work in a bit


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> It should be a good truck after that ? LOL But its stihl a Ferd. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I would be very POed to just buy it and can't drive it !
> 
> Good luck with it !



should be. made sure they are using all new ford parts and fluids. 

just called him a minute ago and asked him to save the piston for me. will make a good paper weight at work.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Back from shopping at the Walmart
> 
> Off to work in a bit



I like Wally World !


If they have ammo ? LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> The second biggest SLACKER showed up ! Cliff being the top SLACKER !
> 
> You give up on saws ????
> 
> Should be a great trip !!



NO just waiting for the market to pick back up. I do have an 046 on the bench needing a tear down. Bearings are a mess but cylinder looks great as does piston.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> should be. made sure they are using all new ford parts and fluids.
> 
> just called him a minute ago and asked him to save the piston for me. will make a good paper weight at work.



Them places I always tell them , I want anything that was replaced. Every part ! Not to many you can trust !


----------



## sefh3

My local shop has changed parts personal. Waiting for the new guy to "clean" shop. I'm on the top of his list so that's good. I should know more when I return back from vacation.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> NO just waiting for the market to pick back up. I do have an 046 on the bench needing a tear down. Bearings are a mess but cylinder looks great as does piston.



Never slowed down around here ! LOL

Getting ready to move my PILE to my new storage camper. LOL

I will dig out 064 parts for you. Sorry its just to far down under ! LOL And I don't know where everything is ?
It grew very fast ??

Everything will be sorted into small piles. LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> My local shop has changed parts personal. Waiting for the new guy to "clean" shop. I'm on the top of his list so that's good. I should know more when I return back from vacation.



Keep an eye out for 200T parts !! I need some !!

Any plastic but the tanks.


----------



## farrell

Didn't look for ammo John........just food

Hey Mark.........I ain't heard nothing good bout those 6.0 powerstrokes

One of my buddies has an 06 f250 with the 6.0

He has had to have the high pressure oil pump and the fuel injector control module replaced 

The truck only has 60k on it


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Didn't look for ammo John........just food
> 
> Hey Mark.........I ain't heard nothing good bout those 6.0 powerstrokes
> 
> One of my buddies has an 06 f250 with the 6.0
> 
> He has had to have the high pressure oil pump and the fuel injector control module replaced
> 
> The truck only has 60k on it



I haven't heard anything good about Ferd diesels .
Nephew has had several of them. Nothing but trouble with all of them ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I haven't heard anything good about Ferd diesels .
> Nephew has had several of them. Nothing but trouble with all of them ?



The 7.3 powerstrokes are good motors

Well atleast older ones


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> The 7.3 powerstrokes are good motors
> 
> Well atleast older ones



Nephew had least 2 of them , lots of trouble with them too. Could have been just wore out too ? zLOL


----------



## tbone75

My Nephew goes through cars and trucks like I do saws ! LOL Hes a Ferd fanatic !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nephew had least 2 of them , lots of trouble with them too. Could have been just wore out too ? zLOL



Shoulda bought a 5.9 cummins


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Mark makes the BIG decisions!!!!!!
> 
> National Budget. Who the US goes to war with.......
> 
> Hey Jimmy.
> 
> Hey Mark.



Hey Rob! I'll make note of Mark's duties. 



AU_K2500 said:


> I don't know what your talking about.....I've never had any illusions of being in Charge.



I had a thought of being in charge once.. then I woke up.



tbone75 said:


> You may get a little jumpy drinking dew ! LOL



A little?! That's the understatement of the year.



IEL said:


> Sadly, dew in canada doesnt have caffine..... Damn health canada........



Someone send this kid the real stuff. Actually find him some of the Mtn. Dew Throwback made with real sugar... good stuff. 



tbone75 said:


> Where are the smart ones when ya need them ? SLACKERS ! LOL



We've been working Sir Slug! :msp_tongue:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> hey John, you own fords. How long do you think it takes to go
> from here:
> View attachment 309682
> 
> 
> Back To here:
> View attachment 309683
> 
> 
> The answer might be longer than you think.....



You do realize that there are two Ferd trucks in the shop next to each other.. and that aint a Ferd dealer... 

I have to point this out.:msp_confused::msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Flap Jack your media cat finally got mailed today !

Spidy got a box on the way too !


----------



## tbone75

All you guys know your in charge until you say " I DO "
Then its " Yes Dear "


:hmm3grin2orange:


Now Ron never said " I DO " , think hes stihl in charge ?


----------



## IEL

Finally, got the argon bottle cart finished. Im glad I saved the front wheels from that old riding mower.

Its not up to my normal standards, but I was working with scrap, limited time, and no plans... I will put up a picture later...


----------



## tbone75

My 350 & 353 parts just got here ! 

Now if I can get this dang back to ease up ! 2 cotton candies and stihl not good ? Just took 800mg of ibuprofen ?


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> My 350 & 353 parts just got here !
> 
> Now if I can get this dang back to ease up ! 2 cotton candies and stihl not good ? Just took 800mg of ibuprofen ?



Sounds like you need something stronger...
Morphine?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> All you guys know your in charge until you say " I DO "
> Then its " Yes Dear "
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Now Ron never said " I DO " , think hes stihl in charge ?



He's the smart one....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Flap Jack your media cat finally got mailed today !
> 
> Spidy got a box on the way too !



Thanks John! I've got a box I'm filling up for you too.... finally got everything for this 372 but the cylinder. Depending on weather, and how long Mongo and Sparky want to goof off tomorrow.. I may get it together this weekend!


----------



## dancan

Sooooooo , I'm havin a look at the local ads for the Husquomedians and to see what's around this morning .
I find this ad that was posted 10 minutes before I was looking .

The good 









The bad


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Sooooooo , I'm havin a look at the local ads for the Husquomedians and to see what's around this morning .
> I find this ad that was posted 10 minutes before I was looking .
> 
> The good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad



JB weld and you'll be all set:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Thanks John! I've got a box I'm filling up for you too.... finally got everything for this 372 but the cylinder. Depending on weather, and how long Mongo and Sparky want to goof off tomorrow.. I may get it together this weekend!



Done a bunch of digging around , found I have 3 266 or 268 jugs , 50mm . Look like least 2 of them will clean right up. Stihl got the intake block bolted on too ! With the rubber gasket ! I know one of them came off mine , I put the Ron race jug on ! :hmm3grin2orange:
I will fix one up for ya !


----------



## IEL

Finally, the gas is hooked up for the tig welder. Now I just need tungsten... 
The hardware store had the hose I needed, and the barb. The issue is the tig torch has metric fittings, and there was no way to make it work....
Anyways, I filed the ribs off the too small metric barb, and bored out the proper sized imperial barb. A little file work, and some soldering, and I had the unobtainable brass fitting made in minutes..
I love soldering!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sooooooo , I'm havin a look at the local ads for the Husquomedians and to see what's around this morning .
> I find this ad that was posted 10 minutes before I was looking .
> 
> The good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad



I could sure use one of them !

Not brokeded ! :msp_scared: That looks very bad ! May not be ? Just lots of money to fix ! LOL


----------



## dancan

At the price he was askin , I cashed in all my bottles and had a flat deck there in 20 minutes LOL


----------



## tbone75

Only got the jug glued on the 350 so far , been to busy digging around ! Couldn't find a clamp for the intake,they were hiding good !
Did find a few other lost things ! LOL 

Back break time !! Dang thing just won't ease up today ?


Also just found a 361 crankcase ! Just need a P&C for it now !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> At the price he was askin , I cashed in all my bottles and had a flat deck there in 20 minutes LOL



So you buyed it !


----------



## IEL

Here is that little bottle cart.
View attachment 309714
View attachment 309715


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> At the price he was askin , I cashed in all my bottles and had a flat deck there in 20 minutes LOL



Spill the beans. What model Massey is that?


----------



## little possum

I wear the pants around here, she just tells me which ones!

:msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Thanks John! I've got a box I'm filling up for you too.... finally got everything for this 372 but the cylinder. Depending on weather, and how long Mongo and Sparky want to goof off tomorrow.. I may get it together this weekend!



John or i can show you where to get the AM,BB kit for less than $100..75cc


----------



## roncoinc

It was chainsaw repair lessons this mornin.

h-350 and a Jred 2152.

more fuel related crap,hit his stuff fast as it hits mine,runs good,week later,,CHIT !!

so,,he wanted to know how to do the carbs.
right from the git go it was show and tell and watch and tell.

took us three hours but he got both carbs rebuilt,tuned and running nice 
gave me $20 and some hown grown poke chops and home grown chickum 
also breakfast was included !!

and a 12 foot long x 2 in thick,12 in wide wild cherry plank...
gonna be a bar on the deck ..........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It was chainsaw repair lessons this mornin.
> 
> h-350 and a Jred 2152.
> 
> more fuel related crap,hit his stuff fast as it hits mine,runs good,week later,,CHIT !!
> 
> so,,he wanted to know how to do the carbs.
> right from the git go it was show and tell and watch and tell.
> 
> took us three hours but he got both carbs rebuilt,tuned and running nice
> gave me $20 and some hown grown poke chops and home grown chickum
> also breakfast was included !!
> 
> and a 12 foot long x 2 in thick,12 in wide wild cherry plank...
> gonna be a bar on the deck ..........



Made out like a bandit didn't ya !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John or i can show you where to get the AM,BB kit for less than $100..75cc



Just membered, I got one of them. LOL But I got to grind a little on it. And got one on my 2065 J-Red too ! I like it !!


----------



## roncoinc

Doctors this afternoon....

last week was pee in a cup and to the stihl dealers to have blood sucked out 

took a full hour to go over everything..
me beeching about the last dr's i saw for this and that with no results,,,:msp_angry:

one was for the Stihlroids that are a PITA !! LOL !!
didnt go well with that DR so he got me another,maybe tis one wont be such an axx ??

couldnt get down to boston last month for an MRI so he sched one closer and easy to get to 
problem went away but he wants it checked anyway..

lab tests came back and 
amazed an old man dont havta take any pills !! in good shape for the shape i'm in..
well ,,DO have to take "some " meds when i want,,but not for the old body....

overall pretty good day with stuff done and a happy ending...


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just membered, I got one of them. LOL But I got to grind a little on it. And got one on my 2065 J-Red too ! I like it !!



Could grind on one for Jimmy and get it to him ready to bolt on ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Could grind on one for Jimmy and get it to him ready to bolt on ??



They don't need much grinding ! The last kit I got isn't near as good as the first one. Didn't grind anything on it ! But it was cheaper ! LOL


Hey ! Your way better at it than me !


----------



## tbone75

He may be getting another MasterMoobs kit for it ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> They don't need much grinding ! The last kit I got isn't near as good as the first one. Didn't grind anything on it ! But it was cheaper ! LOL
> 
> 
> Hey ! Your way better at it than me !



Dunno bout Jimmy,,tried to do the mini mac thing with him and he lost interest..................

caint see spending THAT much $$$ sending it out ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dunno bout Jimmy,,tried to do the mini mac thing with him and he lost interest..................
> 
> caint see spending THAT much $$$ sending it out ??



He stihl wants them , just hasn't let you know ! LOL To busy right now I guess ? Maybe he needs a boot to the rear ? :msp_w00t:

He bought one of them kits from randy for his other 372.


----------



## roncoinc

Ben feepayin,,5 carb kits,,5 husky primer bulbs with the mount,,20 bulbs with nuthin,,$12 free shipping for the 20 bulbs


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ben feepayin,,5 carb kits,,5 husky primer bulbs with the mount,,20 bulbs with nuthin,,$12 free shipping for the 20 bulbs



I just bought some a while back , some where in china ? Free ship . Think I got 3 different size bulbs.

I need some zama kits !


----------



## IEL

I am actually at a loss fot what to do....
All of my current projects are waiting for parts...
The last thing I need is another project... LOL


----------



## tbone75

I need some better cotton candy ! Can't get nowhere today !


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I am actually at a loss fot what to do....
> All of my current projects are waiting for parts...
> The last thing I need is another project... LOL



Ya can always polish turds ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ya can always polish turds ! :msp_w00t:



Dont think he HAS any squeels !! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Spill the beans. What model Massey is that?



Just a little 1989 1020 4x4 



tbone75 said:


> So you buyed it !




I couldn't not , 1500$ , has a new battery , all lights , gauges and instruments work , panels and paint are real good , 2 new rear rims and tires loaded with calcium .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just a little 1989 1020 4x4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't not , 1500$ , has a new battery , all lights , gauges and instruments work , panels and paint are real good , 2 new rear rims and tires loaded with calcium .



Been taking lessons from Ron ? 



Thief !



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont think he HAS any squeels !! LOL !!



Bet hes hiding a few ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Unlike some fella that goes by the handle "LP"
I got the tractor mobile in less than an hour instead of a neverending project .







4th wheel attached and it's rollin around unaided LOL


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Dont think he HAS any squeels !! LOL !!



I have one, and I will never use it. Its an old 08s, and vibrates bad enough to give me white finger in under a minute...


I did find one thing to pass some time though. We have a box of blanks for the ramset that are the wrong type. (it is the top one and takes disc loads, we have some strips) 
Anyways, some .22 blanks or shotshell primers and a wrist rocket can be very fun... Fire it at a rock, and it shonds like someone fired off a 30-06! I wouldnt want to try it more than obce a month though... I dont want someone to think we are shooting here... Have I ever mentioned the city sucks?...


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Unlike some fella that goes by the handle "LP"
> I got the tractor mobile in less than an hour instead of a neverending project .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th wheel attached and it's rollin around unaided LOL



OK , but does it work right ? :msp_sneaky:

Gonna retire the bota ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> I wear the pants around here, she just tells me which ones!
> 
> :msp_scared:



Spoken like a well seasoned veteran! You are learning...

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> John or i can show you where to get the AM,BB kit for less than $100..75cc



I got this one with Caber rings for under $20! Won it in the raffle at the VA GTG in the spring. Right now it is getting ground on and this saw will be a gift for my dad. He has always only wanted his 750 EVL that he bought new in '79. He saw my ported 372 and he wanted one. I'm just glad I van build him one. I think with Randy's touch, it should roll on pretty good. Probably a bit much power for a 20" bar....but he will love it!



Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## IEL

Time to take the dog for a walk.... I will be back in a bit...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Dunno bout Jimmy,,tried to do the mini mac thing with him and he lost interest..................
> 
> caint see spending THAT much $$$ sending it out ??



Ron...I need to talk with you. My summer has been wide open...forget to wind my ass and scratch my watch most days. I haven't lost interest....just working 6 days a week right now. If it wasn't for my phone, I'd never log in. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

No , of course it don't work right LOL
The gear case is busted and missing a piece , I had to pull the drive gear out , drill and retap the broken bolts in the part that was still there so I could make it roll instead of mooving it around on the bucket .
Looks like about 7 to 8 hundred to fix , I'll do some internet searchin over the weekend .
No , the Bota is not fer sale .


----------



## BigDaddyR

AU_K2500 said:


> hey John, you own fords. How long do you think it takes to go
> from here:
> View attachment 309682
> 
> 
> Back To here:
> View attachment 309683
> 
> 
> The answer might be longer than you think.....



Doesn't take long of you know what you are doing. Dealership I'm has has Ferd also. One of my body men can make that happen Vera quickly. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I haven't heard anything good about Ferd diesels .
> Nephew has had several of them. Nothing but trouble with all of them ?



My tech says there's a new updates program that's supposed to fix a lot of the issues with the 6.0. 

7.3L is a 500k mile motor if kept right. It's what our top Ford tech drives as a personal truck. That should tell you something. 

Plus when the zombie apocolypse comes it'll run on rust about Nytthing. Trans fluid recycled etc. will be my next truck. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Flap Jack your media cat finally got mailed today !
> 
> Spidy got a box on the way too !



Thanks and you're a good man Tman. You 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> It was chainsaw repair lessons this mornin.
> 
> h-350 and a Jred 2152.
> 
> more fuel related crap,hit his stuff fast as it hits mine,runs good,week later,,CHIT !!
> 
> so,,he wanted to know how to do the carbs.
> right from the git go it was show and tell and watch and tell.
> 
> took us three hours but he got both carbs rebuilt,tuned and running nice
> gave me $20 and some hown grown poke chops and home grown chickum
> also breakfast was included !!
> 
> and a 12 foot long x 2 in thick,12 in wide wild cherry plank...
> gonna be a bar on the deck ..........



I need s class like that. LOL. coming out MD way anytime soon? Still working my way through the carb info. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Doctors this afternoon....
> 
> last week was pee in a cup and to the stihl dealers to have blood sucked out
> 
> took a full hour to go over everything..
> me beeching about the last dr's i saw for this and that with no results,,,:msp_angry:
> 
> one was for the Stihlroids that are a PITA !! LOL !!
> didnt go well with that DR so he got me another,maybe tis one wont be such an axx ??
> 
> couldnt get down to boston last month for an MRI so he sched one closer and easy to get to
> problem went away but he wants it checked anyway..
> 
> lab tests came back and
> amazed an old man dont havta take any pills !! in good shape for the shape i'm in..
> well ,,DO have to take "some " meds when i want,,but not for the old body....
> 
> overall pretty good day with stuff done and a happy ending...



Glad thing went well for ya. Always nice to hear. Hear too many stories the other way. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

There , the maters are watered and JD is sittin on ice , if the doc had asked to pull the pins today at around 4pm I'da said "Have'atter" but a visit to the supply room and all is good now LOL
Anyone have a Massey Ferguson dealer near by ????
Hmmm , the red is real close to a J red or the red handle on my MS250 , might haveta make a sawholder for it and be color coordinated .


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> There , the maters are watered and JD is sittin on ice , if the doc had asked to pull the pins today at around 4pm I'da said "Have'atter" but a visit to the supply room and all is good now LOL
> Anyone have a Massey Ferguson dealer near by ????
> Hmmm , the red is real close to a J red or the red handle on my MS250 , might haveta make a sawholder for it and be color coordinated .



Will you be carrying a Murse the same color? You know, man purse. LOL

I so have tractor envy right now. No funs and only 2 acres can't justify it. 1/2 acre of steep hill to mow. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

The closest you'll see me with a "murse" is when someone misplaces theirs on my box when I'm in the "herse" .
Hmmm , I've now got 3 tractors , all diesel 4x4 from 19 hp 33 hp , 2 with loaders , 1 has a backhoe , all are well used but the total $ to buy them over the years has been 3700$ , more than what I have spent on cars over the same period LOL
One of the cast iron pirates I know was telling me about an old 1959 rideon tractor he was waiting for a call to go pick up , he now knows to stop at the shop with it before he goes to cash it in LOL
Durn  , glass is empty before the 1 homemade icecube melted ......Hey !!!! Lookit that !!! Glass is full


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> The closest you'll see me with a "murse" is when someone misplaces theirs on my box when I'm in the "herse" .
> Hmmm , I've now got 3 tractors , all diesel 4x4 from 19 hp 33 hp , 2 with loaders , 1 has a backhoe , all are well used but the total $ to buy them over the years has been 3700$ , more than what I have spent on cars over the same period LOL
> One of the cast iron pirates I know was telling me about an old 1959 rideon tractor he was waiting for a call to go pick up , he now knows to stop at the shop with it before he goes to cash it in LOL
> Durn  , glass is empty before the 1 homemade icecube melted ......Hey !!!! Lookit that !!! Glass is full



WHY do you water down good stuff with ice ??
dont chill it first ??
all that melted water in good booze 
may as well buy the cheap stuff alrerady watered down !!


----------



## dancan

Ron , cause I'm weak :msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

4.75 cord


----------



## dancan

But how many quarts ????


----------



## dancan

I keep it in the freezer , I get great milage outa the icecube that way


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Was going to the shop tonight...wife persuaded me to stay in with her and drink whiskey. Good Friday night in my book!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Slug is one lazy arse ! Took a 2 hr nap ! Dang back stihl hurts. LOL


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> I keep it in the freezer , I get great milage outa the icecube that way



If I moved to Maine I could sneek in and get lotsa ice from a spendy fridge and see if a Jred 525 color matches the MF at the same time .
Till then , 1 homemade icecube at a time .......


----------



## tbone75

Got to get more saw pics now. Me and my big mouth ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Slug is one lazy arse ! Took a 2 hr nap ! Dang back stihl hurts. LOL



Send me an empty Pez wrapper , I'll send it back to you full in a dispenser


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> 4.75 cord



What was my guess? 3-4 cords?


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Slug is one lazy arse ! Took a 2 hr nap ! Dang back stihl hurts. LOL



I doubt there's a lazy bone in your body. When we beat on em so bad they fight back. 

I'm sure most guys in here including you would work circles around the younger guys. Excepting Geoff. Seems to me he knows how to put some sweat into it. Wish more younger guys were like that.

Took my step sons firewooding. LOL was the only time they ever went. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

Quick ! What do I do ????
No JD left , glass is empty except for the lonely icecube , do I 
[a] put it back in the freezer for use at a later date 
* send it to Jim so he can set it free 
[c] send it to Jimmy so he can use it in his whiskey if he's week like me

Awaiting your choices .













:msp_razz:*


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , steam is in short supply .........


----------



## roncoinc

set it free in the yard !


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> Quick ! What do I do ????
> No JD left , glass is empty except for the lonely icecube , do I
> [a] put it back in the freezer for use at a later date
> * send it to Jim so he can set it free
> [c] send it to Jimmy so he can use it in his whiskey if he's week like me
> 
> Awaiting your choices .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_razz:*


*
Got any rum left?*


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> set it free in the yard !



I like Rons idea ! Set it free ! To be recycled ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Too much swapping,selling and buying lately ! Can't keep up ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

All 9000 lbs installed and the owner comes to me and asks if I can now do the cooler. Only room in the building that has not been done.....:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Only got the jug glued on the 350 today ! That sucks , should have had the 350 & 353 together ! And then some !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> All 9000 lbs installed and the owner comes to me and asks if I can now do the cooler. Only room in the building that has not been done.....:msp_smile:



Luck you ! LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> set it free in the yard !



Cubes or steam????


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Send me an empty Pez wrapper , I'll send it back to you full in a dispenser



:msp_scared: Not with my luck ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Gotta upload bout 15 pix , may be back ? LOL Slug Net really sucks !


----------



## Cantdog

Had a good day today......right up to the end.....then it went alltohell......allotonce......recovered 60% by the time I was crosseyed......Oh well..


Got another "Care Package" from Unc.......box full of heat shrink tubing......just in time too just used the last of what he sent earlier......he sent some honking stuff...about 2... 2 1/2' dia,............and a funny looking metal thing.......I think it might be the first piece in my newest saw project that I don't have yet.......it was made of pure 100% unobtainium.....and in wicked good shape to.....very near new in fact....THANKS UNC!!!!!! Somehow I don't think that was in the dumpster!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Speaking of care packages from Uncle Mongo......


I've got a few new goodies to play with! Looking forward to mounting the new vise. Oh, and building a couple good milling saws! 

SCRENCHES GALORE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IEL

Picked up a real good ginger ale tonight. Some specialty stuff that comes in a beer bottle.
I was looking for ginger beer, but they didnt have any..... I might have to make a batch.... Cant be that hard... LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys. Just took some revenge on a huge mud bee nest that I stepped on one night a few weeks ago, boy did I find out they were there pretty quick. Suckers got me a few times before I could get away. Tonight they got the gasoline treatment. That'll learn em.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Speaking of care packages from Uncle Mongo......
> 
> 
> I've got a few new goodies to play with! Looking forward to mounting the new vise. Oh, and building a couple good milling saws!
> 
> SCRENCHES GALORE!!!!!!!!!!



Bet your having a great time !


----------



## IEL

Night guys.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night Geoff. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Had a good day today......right up to the end.....then it went alltohell......allotonce......recovered 60% by the time I was crosseyed......Oh well..
> 
> 
> Got another "Care Package" from Unc.......box full of heat shrink tubing......just in time too just used the last of what he sent earlier......he sent some honking stuff...about 2... 2 1/2' dia,............and a funny looking metal thing.......I think it might be the first piece in my newest saw project that I don't have yet.......it was made of pure 100% unobtainium.....and in wicked good shape to.....very near new in fact....THANKS UNC!!!!!! Somehow I don't think that was in the dumpster!!!



Let me know if you are going one ring or two. 


Got ya covered. 

And if the jug don't clean up.......

Got ya covered. But that will cost ya a lobsta. LOL

Glad you could use the stuff.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey adam!!!

Where'd everybody go??


----------



## tbone75

Bed ! Or trying to .


----------



## dancan

Dark roast oclock !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

Looks like some are lost in the fog 







Slackers !


----------



## roncoinc

Another beutifull day in paradise.
cloudles sky,lots of sun,low humidity,,,57 deg with a hi of 80 today..

good day for yard sails


----------



## pioneerguy600

Think I might need a Garmin to find my way to the camp, fog so thick the 090 with the 72" will be needed.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Another day at the museum today.
I might pick up some plumbing fittings for that air cannon..... That will be fun!


----------



## tbone75

Yep , its morning !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Another beutifull day in paradise.
> cloudles sky,lots of sun,low humidity,,,57 deg with a hi of 80 today..
> 
> good day for yard sails



Good luck !


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Good luck !



Like he needs any help.... LOL


----------



## IEL

How did the slug sleep?


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> How did the slug sleep?



Pisspore , 2 muscle relaxers and other stuff didn't help much.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin kids!



Hey Adam


----------



## IEL

Morning Adam.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Pisspore , 2 muscle relaxers and other stuff didn't help much.



I might have slept a little better, not much...
Up at 4am....


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I might have slept a little better, not much...
> Up at 4am....



Got to sleep bout 2 back up at 4 back to sleep back up at 6:30 back to sleep 7:30 I gave up. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well the rain has set in and they are calling for possibly 2" today. We will see......

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Hard to say if I will get anything done today ?

One yard sale I want to hit , sorta of a estate yard sale. Sounds like a little bit of everything.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well the rain has set in and they are calling for possibly 2" today. We will see......
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Not going to be a good day for playing !

Good luck !

Mongo may not be up for a while yet ? Got an email bout 3:30 . LOL


----------



## farrell

See if my friend brings that saw over today

Paintballin with my buddies this afternoon

Gotta mow the yard


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Not going to be a good day for playing !
> 
> Good luck !
> 
> Mongo may not be up for a while yet ? Got an email bout 3:30 . LOL



We have a shelter to shoot out of and my shed doesn't leak! We'll make the most of it!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## IEL

I think I will be digging a pit at the museum today. We need to put in a ground plate for the radio antenna.

Normally that wouldnt be too bad, but it is in a place where the backhoe cant get, so its done with a shovel.
To make it worse, the ground is hard packed clay FULL of coconut sized rocks.....
I have done it once before there, and it was hard and slow.... Took half an hour of digging to dig a 12x8x24 hole.....
Atleast I know how to use a shovel.... More than can be said for a lot of people at my school.....
Im sure you guys all could out work me, but Im a heck of a lot better than most of my generation....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scratch......yawn....

Let's make some brass.....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> We have a shelter to shoot out of and my shed doesn't leak! We'll make the most of it!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Yep , it will stihl be a good time !

If nothing else pull out a bottle of JD ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Scratch......yawn....
> 
> Let's make some brass.....



Didn't spect to see you up for a while yet ! 

You is bad as me ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## little possum

dancan said:


> Unlike some fella that goes by the handle "LP"
> I got the tractor mobile in less than an hour instead of a neverending project .
> 
> 4th wheel attached and it's rollin around unaided LOL


Ouch Dan, just ouch  Cant keep my priorities straight long enough. My dirtbike just needs a few bolts sourced/cut to fit and get the clutch adjusted and I could be riding... Quad just needs a battery haha. And the 2 weeks of vacationing took a toll on paychecks. Not to mention all the good gun deals haha



Jimmy in NC said:


> Spoken like a well seasoned veteran! You are learning...
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.


Veteran of being single and living at home, but I have a pretty good concept on how things work haha

Took it easy, and bailed on partying last night to celebrate a birthday. I enjoy being awake before noon. Even if it is raining.


----------



## tbone75

Anyone happen to need any Stihl 200 seals , I have several on the way ! They wanted 18.00 for 2 sets or 20.00 for 10 sets ? WTF ! Yes I bought 10 sets. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Scratch......yawn....
> 
> Let's make some brass.....



Waiting on you old man.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just realized I sent John all of my targets! We will find something but stay away from the Mini-Macs Sparky!

Come on when ever!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Brass to make and lies to tell!!!!!!!

Hey John. Mark says he knows where a Post Office is!

And he has a Pen!


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Just realized I sent John all of my targets! We will find something but stay away from the Mini-Macs Sparky!
> 
> Come on when ever!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



See previous post....


----------



## IEL

I have an 020av you guys can borrow! It could use a few soft points out of a 30-06.....


When I told the guy it was beyond saving, he didnt want it back... LOL I think here is a crack in the oil tank as well.... It will go in my bin of junk squeals for parts....

He says he doesnt even want a replacement... It has been 10 years since it ran, and he hasnt missed it... He has a bigger husky as his other saw, and even it only gets used once every year or two... He has a logger freind who does most of his cutting. I have offered him the use of my super ez if he needs a small saw. This is the only guy in the world I would trust to borrow a saw....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Just realized I sent John all of my targets! We will find something but stay away from the Mini-Macs Sparky!
> 
> Come on when ever!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Them mini macs make nice targets ! Yeller ! :hmm3grin2orange:


Have fun ya buncha nuts ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Slug is gonna try to put these Huskys together ? :msp_unsure:


----------



## little possum

Went digging for some parts. Guess I should stop being a slug and start working on some saws. Found a 41 and 350. The 346, 359, and 394 need some work. Couple of 2 mans require attention. Too many hobbies!


----------



## IEL

Off to the museum for the day... I hope it doesnt rain....


----------



## dancan

There , 200 miles on the odometer and not 1 saw


----------



## BigDaddyR

Catch of the day. Flea market grab. Even poor there's still saws to be had. 

I managed to pull the starter cord out of the bigger one. A little frayed. 

On the little one which way does the lever have to be left or right. I take its an on off under the handle.
View attachment 309879



Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

Presents for John ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

The pie is okay John !!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Presents for John ?



More than happy to send him one but just not for target practice:grin: neither one starts yet but both look well taken care of and kept inside. Hoping carb clean or rebuild and then off to the list. Both have newer tigon fuel lines. Post compression later. 

Wanna guess a grand total for both?


Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

View attachment 309890



Where's that West Coast Hummel collecting chainsaw guy when you need to know if wants this one for his collection , bet it sells fast .


----------



## BigDaddyR

Time to mow. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> More than happy to send him one but just not for target practice:grin: neither one starts yet but both look well taken care of and kept inside. Hoping carb clean or rebuild and then off to the list. Both have newer tigon fuel lines. Post compression later.
> 
> Wanna guess a grand total for both?
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Already got some nice ones. LOL And 2 or 3 that need something ? LOL Great little saws !


Ten bucks ?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Time to mow.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



What I should be doing !

But I got both Huskys back together ! 150 compression on bot,also .032 squish on both ! No base gaskets. Nephew got a golf piston , never had any problem with them , yet ? LOL The way he uses saws , just no reason to put much into it ! If that piston holds up to him , you can't hurt one ! LOL Fire it up after lunch break. 353 tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The pie is okay John !!!



That be real good ! I am pied out ! had nuff cake to last me a good while too ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

353 carb had a little bit of brown fuel in it,not real bad,may be OK ? If not I got a new carb sitting here,or kits. LOL


----------



## dancan

BigDaddyR said:


> Time to mow.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



I'd like to mow ...... but no .


----------



## tbone75

Gots to box up a 359 to send to the East coast, RI . LOL The stock one,ported one stays here ! LOL Got a 357 to put together someday ? It will get ground on too ! Got a perfect OEM jug for it ! I didn't know before but the 357 jug is made like the 346,the 359 is made like the 350. Should get a little more out of the 357 I would think ?

Need to build this 394 now too ! My other one went back to the West coast ! LOL The one I traded a 346 I ported a while back. Never even used it once ! The other 394 in a box will be better looking anyway, got some new parts for it. 
I really have no need for one of them, I got Pioneers ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Took some scrap in this morning and made enough to get my fence charger and another half mile of wire.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Took some scrap in this morning and made enough to get my fence charger and another half mile of wire.



Took all yer Steels in ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Gots to get some squeel parts boxed up to send east too ! Mail lady isn't gonna like me Mon. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Gots to get some squeel parts boxed up to send east too ! Mail lady isn't gonna like me Mon. :hmm3grin2orange:



Jimmy couldn't find a Post Office so I'll mail one Monday


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm , Huskey guy get's another brand of saw while his beloved Huskey goes down , why not another Huskey ???


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Already got some nice ones. LOL And 2 or 3 that need something ? LOL Great little saws !
> 
> 
> Ten bucks ?



Close. $15. Figured they were worth it 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Out to check compression and then off to the drag races with my boy. Got free tickets at work including pit access. Should be fun. And best of all. Free. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Close. $15. Figured they were worth it
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Great deal on them !!


----------



## tbone75

The 350 fired right up like it should ! Its had a few heat cycles,ready for a B&C, finish tune and go home !


To be destroyed again ! 

This was the first saw I ported ! Runs very good ! LOL Lost a cir-clip once, left a couple marks in the transfers, don't seem to hurt anything ! I just made sure they couldn't catch a ring and ran it. Then let my Nephew have it like a dummy ! 
Says he loaned it out and got it back like it was ? Maybe ?? LOL


----------



## dancan

Haven't you explained the no loanzee policy ?


----------



## tbone75

Got fed up with my trashy bench ! Cleaned it all up !
Mounted my 3rd grinder to do rakers with. LOL Takes up a lot of bench space ! Had to take one vice off , now where to put that ? LOL
Don't need it real bad , got 2 others. LOL But this was the OLs Grandpas her dad gave me. Older than Ron !! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

3 grinder setup !
1 left , 1 right , 1 raker , too much work to fiddle with the adjustments


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Haven't you explained the no loansee policy ?



I telled him ! But its his saw ? He won't loan out his 029 his Grandpa gave him. LOL That is the toughest 029 I ever seen ! Its one of the very first that came out , had the AF & plug replaced. Nothing else has ever been touched on it ! Sure shows its age , but stihl runs great ! :dunno:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 3 grinder setup !
> 1 left , 1 right , 1 raker , too much work to fiddle with the adjustments



Small wheel on one,bigger wheel on the udder. LOL


----------



## dancan

Sure .


----------



## tbone75

Got me a freebie 034 a while back , now I gots a new 036 P&C for it !


Hi Sparky ! 







Mine,mine,mine ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Got me a freebie 034 a while back , now I gots a new 036 P&C for it !
> 
> 
> Hi Sparky !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine,mine,mine ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey john.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sure .



Had 2 , but I found that steal of a deal on that new Oregon ! It is nicer than the copies ! But not for more than double the price ! Gave 150.00 for brandy new !


----------



## dancan

Tickle the p/c with the grinder before you bolt it together


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john.



Uncle Mongo made me do it ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Tickle the p/c with the grinder before you bolt it together



Very good idea Danny ! Don't think I did a Steel yet ? Just Kita & Husky . Plus they all run !


----------



## tbone75

Got a AF for one of my 026s , don't fit ! Must be for one without that tall tank vent ? Got my other out to look at it,same thing. And it needs a filter too !
Gonna sell or trade one after I get filters. Keeping the nicer one. LOL Other one isn't bad either ! Want to grind on the one I keep.

Stihl gots to grind on my 346 too ! And my 372 ! Haven't ran either one but tuning them . LOL
Them there is the 371 with the BB kit ! Have to grind on it before I can use it ! Cheap kit,just to play with , from Weedeater guy.

Too much chit for a Slug ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to go get pix of the 353 in a few. Dang nice saw !

The Nephew 350 is a ugly duckling ! LOL But its very clean,for now. LOL


----------



## dancan

What's a clutch coves ????


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What's a clutch coves ????



Oops ! Fat fingered it ! Better go fix that !

Thanks Danny !


----------



## tbone75

Smurf was down there ?


----------



## dancan

Thats more better LOL


----------



## tbone75

Another 200T will be here Mon.  Sounds like it just needs carb work ?

Bout Fri. a box full of 200T stuff will be here ! And a 361 ! Maybe a 361 crankcase too ? Then bout the first of next week a box 361 with BB kit will be here ! 
The gaskets won't be here for a couple weeks. China specials ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Had the CAD under control ! WTF happen ? 










Dang I am one gabby azz Slug tonight !

Must be feeling better. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got a AF for one of my 026s , don't fit ! Must be for one without that tall tank vent ? Got my other out to look at it,same thing. And it needs a filter too !
> Gonna sell or trade one after I get filters. Keeping the nicer one. LOL Other one isn't bad either ! Want to grind on the one I keep.
> 
> Stihl gots to grind on my 346 too ! And my 372 ! Haven't ran either one but tuning them . LOL
> Them there is the 371 with the BB kit ! Have to grind on it before I can use it ! Cheap kit,just to play with , from Weedeater guy.
> 
> Too much chit for a Slug ! LOL



Typical squeel,,nuthin fits even on the same models !!


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John !!

should be able to tell by the color whats in the jar's 









dunno if i got tired of pickin first or singing..
donwanna interup a bear at feeding time !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !!
> 
> should be able to tell by the color whats in the jar's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunno if i got tired of pickin first or singing..
> donwanna interup a bear at feeding time !! LOL !!



Blackberry ! !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Typical squeel,,nuthin fits even on the same models !!



Yep ! 3 or 4 different filters for a 026 ! Stupid , just like a Ferd !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Had the CAD under control ! WTF happen ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang I am one gabby azz Slug tonight !
> 
> Must be feeling better. LOL



Like tonight is ANY different. Lol

Hey John !!!!!

Just stopped to eat. 

Had a great day. 

Jimmy and Sparky get together and it's gonna be a good time. 

NOT in he Biblical sense!!!lol


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Blackberry ! !



Preserve !! 

i like chunks


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Preserve !!
> 
> i like chunks



Its good any way its done ! My favorite !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Its good any way its done ! My favorite !!



came up with another one today.

over cooked bacon in food processor and mix with pancake mix !! YUM !!

bacon pancakes !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yep ! 3 or 4 different filters for a 026 ! Stupid , just like a Ferd !



Like the clutches on the 034/034S/036 series

Ron I may beg the parts that didn't fit back.

Looks like it gonna get built. 

084 had 2 or 3 different oilers. You don't notice since they don't break down often. 

Hey Ron!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Good time today with Uncle Mongo and Sparky. Some how we forgot pictures so it didn't happen!

John I know nothing about this box of stuff for you but they kept giggling about it...:msp_scared:

Next time we need more time and better weather.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Good time today with Uncle Mongo and Sparky. Some how we forgot pictures so it didn't happen!
> 
> John I know nothing about this box of stuff for you but they kept giggling about it...:msp_scared:
> 
> Next time we need more time and better weather.



I giggled because uncle mongo giggled.....I know nothing of this box that you speak of. 

Had a very good day.


----------



## tbone75

Is there air holes in the box ? Did it smell bad ? Does it tick ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Like the clutches on the 034/034S/036 series
> 
> Ron I may beg the parts that didn't fit back.
> 
> Looks like it gonna get built.
> 
> 084 had 2 or 3 different oilers. You don't notice since they don't break down often.
> 
> Hey Ron!!



Steels can be a real pain to work on at times ! Just like Ferds ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> I giggled because uncle mongo giggled.....I know nothing of this box that you speak of.
> 
> Had a very good day.





Manly Men don't giggle. 

Sparky has crossed the Giggle Line........

I merely had a bemused smirk on my face. 

But it was a Manly Smerk.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> came up with another one today.
> 
> over cooked bacon in food processor and mix with pancake mix !! YUM !!
> 
> bacon pancakes !!



Don't do pancakes much , but them would be good !


----------



## tbone75

You guys all know your welcome here any time ! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Like the clutches on the 034/034S/036 series
> 
> Ron I may beg the parts that didn't fit back.
> 
> Looks like it gonna get built.
> 
> 084 had 2 or 3 different oilers. You don't notice since they don't break down often.
> 
> Hey Ron!!



What parts ???

I got parts ??

sure,,,i guess ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Is there air holes in the box ? Did it smell bad ? Does it tick ?



Smelled good......






...well today it did.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What parts ???
> 
> I got parts ??
> 
> sure,,,i guess ??



034/036 maybe ?
Seems like you worked on one a while back ?

Maybe it made it 50' ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 034/036 maybe ?
> Seems like you worked on one a while back ?
> 
> Maybe it made it 50' ? :msp_w00t:




Talk about making it 50'......

Crab cake, fried oysters, scollops,shrimp, whiting........

No sides. Got a plate of Bar-B-Que instead...

Oink! Now I know how a slug feels.....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 034/036 maybe ?
> Seems like you worked on one a while back ?
> 
> Maybe it made it 50' ? :msp_w00t:



I did ????

wait,,sthink i gots a creamsickle maybe sumthin like that needind pahts ??

probly with the oh41S under the shop in the junk pile ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I did ????
> 
> wait,,sthink i gots a creamsickle maybe sumthin like that needind pahts ??
> 
> probly with the oh41S under the shop in the junk pile ??



Been way to long ago fer a Slug to member !


----------



## tbone75

353 pix ! BRB


----------



## IEL

I got a whacker today! Does anyone have a coil for a weedeater featherlight?
I also got a muffler to fix... I will put up brazing pictures tomorrow....
Finally, I got some maple for bowl turning. They said I can have 1/3 of the log, if I buck the rest of it up. Sounds like a good deal to me! I love sawing. Finally, a chance to do some real work wih the farmsaw!


----------



## roncoinc

early night tonight,,,,,caint stay up and play 

have to meet the boat early in the mornin..

goin blue water,,offshore...

would like to run into some tuna


----------



## tbone75

Very nice saw !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> early night tonight,,,,,caint stay up and play
> 
> have to meet the boat early in the mornin..
> 
> goin blue water,,offshore...
> 
> would like to run into some tuna



Good luck !!


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I got a whacker today! Does anyone have a coil for a weedeater featherlight?
> I also got a muffler to fix... I will put up brazing pictures tomorrow....
> Finally, I got some maple for bowl turning. They said I can have 1/3 of the log, if I buck the rest of it up. Sounds like a good deal to me! I love sawing. Finally, a chance to do some real work wih the farmsaw!



Yes , but it would cost more than that thing is wort to get it there !


----------



## tbone75

Fuguly 350 . LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> early night tonight,,,,,caint stay up and play
> 
> have to meet the boat early in the mornin..
> 
> goin blue water,,offshore...
> 
> would like to run into some tuna



Good luck Ol Buddy. 

You ever put Tuna in a smoker. We used to do a lot of albacore. 

You got a smoker?


----------



## roncoinc

Downtime !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Smelled good......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...well today it did.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.




Te he he.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Te he he.



Oh CHIT ! The 3 of you nuts together ! And a box for me ? Can't be good ! :msp_scared:


----------



## IEL

Arrgh... I have to mow the lawn tomorrow.....
I will get that over with in the morning, and spend the afternoon in the shop. Fixing a muffler, and playing withbsome antique 7024 welding rods.... I hope they still work...


----------



## IEL

I did have beans for dinner.... Is that why no one is here?
1 can of bush's best baked beans is a nice and easy meal!


----------



## tbone75

Sure is slack in here !

Guess I will watch a movie.

Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Should be funny !


----------



## IEL

All this talk of robin's boat has made me get back to the model boat I was building.
Its a model of a chesapeak bay bass boat.
I havent got too far... The hull is maybe half done.... I have decided to fibreglass it to keep all the body filler and spruce in good shape.... LOL
I am thinking of sealed deep cycle batteries, electric motor, and a cast bronze prop.
Should be a fun project!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sure is slack in here !
> 
> Guess I will watch a movie.
> 
> Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Should be funny !




I'm slacking best I can!!


----------



## roncoinc

YYyyawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,...................................................


----------



## roncoinc

How Ya'all expect to git anything done layin about in bed !!??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Te he he.



There is that face.....

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> How Ya'all expect to git anything done layin about in bed !!??



Nope... why I'm up!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Oh CHIT ! The 3 of you nuts together ! And a box for me ? Can't be good ! :msp_scared:



Sparky and Rob said it was..... I trust their judgment. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

Thot you was out on the deap blue early ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Thot you was out on the deap blue early ?



Yup !


----------



## dancan

You're back ?


----------



## roncoinc

aint left yet.


----------



## tbone75

Hope you get some tuna ! Love that stuff !


----------



## dancan

Up early to leave this afternoon , don't forget your sealegs .


----------



## tbone75

I don't want to be up yet ! Up every hour all night !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Up early to leave this afternoon , don't forget your sealegs .



No problem there..
As many hours i got logged last 55 years on the blue,,never a problem.


----------



## dancan

Bring a saw with you to cut up some bait , then you could chum the water for some shark fishing LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Bring a saw with you to cut up some bait , then you could chum the water for some shark fishing LOL



Always wanted to do that , never got to yet.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Always wanted to do that , never got to yet.



You'd have to drive past the gate at the end of your driveway on your 40 acres ........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You'd have to drive past the gate at the end of your driveway on your 40 acres ........



If I could I would !! Been out in the Gulf several times fishing, would love to do it several more times !!

Not to sure these dang docs will ever get me there or not. Had high hopes , but not so sure any more. Maybe they will come up with something new to help ? This last doc sounded like he could do it , but he sucks too !


----------



## tbone75

Where is all the slackers ?

Dan got quiet ?

Ron should be headed out to go fishing.

Jimmy went back to bed ! LOL

Wonder if Noah is floating today ?

Maybe I should go back to bed ? Nah

Maybe I should go work on building a 066 ?

Better got box up a saw and parts !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Where is all the slackers ?
> 
> Dan got quiet ?
> 
> Ron should be headed out to go fishing.
> 
> Jimmy went back to bed ! LOL
> 
> Wonder if Noah is floating today ?
> 
> Maybe I should go back to bed ? Nah
> 
> Maybe I should go work on building a 066 ?
> 
> Better got box up a saw and parts !



Nah...clipping coupons and playing with my dog. Fixing to do the weekly grocery run. 




Jimmy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Nah...clipping coupons and playing with my dog. Fixing to do the weekly grocery run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy



The OL don't like to take me grocery shopping ! LOL Way to much looks good to me ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Where is all the slackers ?
> 
> Dan got quiet ?
> 
> Ron should be headed out to go fishing.
> 
> Jimmy went back to bed ! LOL
> 
> Wonder if Noah is floating today ?
> 
> Maybe I should go back to bed ? Nah
> 
> Maybe I should go work on building a 066 ?
> 
> Better got box up a saw and parts !



When I get off my Slug arse ! LOL Who knows when that will be ?


----------



## dancan

I'm just waitin for you to dig me out a good 200t and a HT sumthin LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm just waitin for you to dig me out a good 200t and a HT sumthin LOL



Just sold a good 200T !

HT ? WTFIT ?


----------



## dancan

Didn't you get some pole saw motors ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Didn't you get some pole saw motors ?



Yep , not sure how good they are ? Tore one apart,kinda crappy inside. Couple of them may be OK ?

Need to find out how to get the clutch drum off ?


----------



## dancan

Not the same as a whacker ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Not the same as a whacker ?



Can't see anything that hold it on there ? Different than any I have seen before ? FS76


----------



## dancan

Don't make me look up an ipl LOL


----------



## IEL

I still say a cutting torch will get that clutch off...
Unless you have to put it back on..... LOL

Morning guys! Mowing the lawn this morning, welding thia afternoon.
I need some more borax for brazing that muffler up...


----------



## IEL

Hmmm It seems everytime I have beans, everyone starts slacking....


----------



## AU_K2500

Hey john. I have decided. I'm packing the truck up one weekend this year and coming to Ohio. Help you with the trailers and basement. Maybe even mow. Lol. 

How's everybody doing this morning?


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellars!


----------



## dancan

I know mow so I'll mow ..... for a bit .


----------



## IEL

Still too early to mow....
I wonder how much it would cost to chip seal the lawn..... That would be nicer than mowing.....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning guys. Too wet to mow my lawn today so stacking and splitting with the boy as long as my feet will hold up. 

He had a great time at the races last night. Bought ice cream with grass cutting money and told him that's an example of what hard work can do. Even in tight times you can have some fun stuff. He told me that's an example of being a great Dad .. One of my finer moments in life. 

Today is the birds and bees talk as middle school starts next week and not having him educated by the kids at school. Least he'll here my version first. 

View attachment 310135



Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't make me look up an ipl LOL



Already looked it up on media cat,didn't help.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john. I have decided. I'm packing the truck up one weekend this year and coming to Ohio. Help you with the trailers and basement. Maybe even mow. Lol.
> 
> How's everybody doing this morning?



The OL is using one side of the first one in line . LOL Bunch of basket chit in there too !


----------



## Mastermind

Happy Sunday friends. :msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Happy Sunday friends. :msp_wink:



Hi Randy


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Hi Randy



Howdy John......I'm trying to stay outta the shop today. It's too wet to mow......I'll play chess online for a bit and see where I end up.


----------



## AU_K2500

Mastermind said:


> Howdy John......I'm trying to stay outta the shop today. It's too wet to mow......I'll play chess online for a bit and see where I end up.



You need to stop telling men to hug other men.....I witnessed it twice. Apparently I'm supposed to tell you.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Howdy John......I'm trying to stay outta the shop today. It's too wet to mow......I'll play chess online for a bit and see where I end up.



Good idea ! You need at least a day to rest from saws !

You happen to know how to get the clutch drum off a FS76 Stihl whacker ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

BigDaddyR said:


> Catch of the day. Flea market grab. Even poor there's still saws to be had.
> 
> I managed to pull the starter cord out of the bigger one. A little frayed.
> 
> On the little one which way does the lever have to be left or right. I take its an on off under the handle.
> View attachment 309879
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Any idea off the too of your heads if these are old enough to have points ignitions? Neither on has spark and both look in pretty good shape. Plug wire end looks new on big one so not sure it would be a coil. Have a known good coil from the other one I have so can swap and see. Didn't know if I might have to file two sets of points. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Any idea off the too of your heads if these are old enough to have points ignitions? Neither on has spark and both look in pretty good shape. Plug wire end looks new on big one so not sure it would be a coil. Have a known good coil from the other one I have so can swap and see. Didn't know if I might have to file two sets of points.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



They could have points. I changed one over from points , just cause I had the parts.


----------



## BigDaddyR

BigDaddyR said:


> Any idea off the too of your heads if these are old enough to have points ignitions? Neither on has spark and both look in pretty good shape. Plug wire end looks new on big one so not sure it would be a coil. Have a known good coil from the other one I have so can swap and see. Didn't know if I might have to file two sets of points.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Okay. Looks like it has points so will have to take apart. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay. Looks like it has points so will have to take apart.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Clean the points,bet you got spark !


----------



## IEL

Doing some cooking this morning....
Oh damn, school starts in a week or two.....
At least I can get arboristsite on my phone.... LOL
Also, it looks like my sponsored welding/saw series will be starting soon! I got a go from the company, we just need to finalize a few things first...
And I need to get a video camera..... Tablet won't quite cut it...
Looks like a might get a free machine or two out of this. That will be nice!

Any recommendations on an affordable but good video camera? Hope to keep it under $250..


----------



## IEL

I wonder if I could attach a gopro camera to my welding helmet, and put a shade 10 filter over it? Might make for some cool POV welding shots?


----------



## tbone75

Can't help ya on any of that Geoff ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. 

Hey Randy. Move the Castle Thingy and take one of the little guys.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Can't help ya on any of that Geoff ?



I guess you wouldnt have any use for it with slug net..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John.
> 
> Hey Randy. Move the Castle Thingy and take one of the little guys.



Can I use a pellet pistol ? Only way I know how to play chess. LOL

Nice little targets !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Points look good. Gap set to .017. Will sandpaper drug between them while closed be enough to clean them. Don't see any corrosion on them. 

View attachment 310169



Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

Hmmmmm , middle school eh , pretty sure they should be able to put it in words so that you may understand .


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Points look good. Gap set to .017. Will sandpaper drug between them while closed be enough to clean them. Don't see any corrosion on them.
> 
> View attachment 310169
> 
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



That is how I do it. Use to have a nice points file , lost it long ago. LOL Sure made it easy to do !


----------



## dancan

Who wants to have a compact tractor race ??? LP ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Who wants to have a compact tractor race ??? LP ?



Freefall??


----------



## IEL

Meet me half way, and I will race you with the cockshutt 60. I guess that would be manitoba?
Might not be a fair race, the cockshutt has a lot bigger wheels, and a 6 speed, two range gear box.
Only 17hp (when new) though. How would you feel to be beat by a tractor from 1946?... LOL


----------



## IEL

IEL said:


> Meet me half way, and I will race you with the cockshutt 60. I guess that would be manitoba?
> Might not be a fair race, the cockshutt has a lot bigger wheels, and a 6 speed, two range gear box.
> Only 17hp (when new) though. How would you feel to be beat by a tractor from 1946?... LOL



I forgot to mention, this one has the optional high compression engine! It made more power, but had to be ran onn high test 56 octane gasoline!
The standard engine ran on kerosene....


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Hmmmmm , middle school eh , pretty sure they should be able to put it in words so that you may understand .



It's beyond 1st grade level so I'll be lost. LOL. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Man to man talk went well. No questions yet. Lol. I'm sure they'll be some later this year. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## IEL

My dad never bothered with that....


----------



## dancan

Must figure you've got it figured out already .

Hey Rob ! Race ya to the bottem LOL


----------



## dancan

BigDaddyR said:


> Man to man talk went well. No questions yet. Lol. I'm sure they'll be some later this year.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



Hmm , question like "Dad , there's this girl and like we did like and am I supposed to like mar........." ???


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Must figure you've got it figured out already .
> 
> Hey Rob ! Race ya to the bottem LOL



Been to the bottom......

But okay!!!!


----------



## dancan

Got lots of friends there , familiar territory LOL


----------



## little possum

Bota isnt all that fast. But sister has a JD 110 and it will fly. She wanted to swap some of the pullies and make it faster.. 


Gun show was a bust on parts. Some stuff was reasonable, the rest of it will be back at the next show hahaha.


----------



## dancan

Mowed muh lawn then drug the FS86 out and trimmed the edges , the neighbor had some scrub and brush that needed to be cut back so I dug out the FS550 with the tri-point blade on it , that thing rocks


----------



## dancan

John musta fallen in a slacker hole .





Or is playin ches_ with the OL .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Got lots of friends there , familiar territory LOL



High friends in low places.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John musta fallen in a slacker hole .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is playin ches_ with the OL .



Nah , playin with the 350. Wouldn't tune right ?

Both needles are bent ! WTF did them idgits do to that saw !! 

Put another carb on , got sounding just about right , then bam ! Just died like I shut the switch off ?
Pulled the plug "HOT" checked spark, good ? Compression good too ? No scratches ?

Sitting on muh flippy cap thinking now. 

Tell me that aint scary !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John musta fallen in a slacker hole .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is playin ches_ with the OL .



Last night Danny ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

You should be able to get a better distance with that than Ron can get with an 041 .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You should be able to get a better distance with that than Ron can get with an 041 .



And its all down hill ! Get some roll out of it too ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Waiting on pix from Ron ?

Wheres the fish ?


----------



## IEL

Lawn is done. Wood shop is cleaned.

I have been told to remove a bar oil stain from the concrete in front of my shop..... Soap has failed me, as has simple green.... Excuse me while I mix up some lye..... Glad I have a big can of it....
Lye, water, and saw dust. The ultimate concrete stain remover..... Let it sit until dry, sweep up, rinse, repeat if needed....


----------



## roncoinc

Owww,,,my poor feets,,,,,,,,,,,,standing on them to long rockin back and forth 


thats it ! I'm donr for the day,,unlax rest of day


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Owww,,,my poor feets,,,,,,,,,,,,standing on them to long rockin back and forth
> 
> 
> thats it ! I'm donr for the day,,unlax rest of day



Well , you coulda layed down on the rockin boat an got sum rest .


----------



## dancan

Unless the fishin was on that iz .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Owww,,,my poor feets,,,,,,,,,,,,standing on them to long rockin back and forth
> 
> 
> thats it ! I'm donr for the day,,unlax rest of day



Fish pix ?

You can sit and do that !


Or did ya get skunked ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , you coulda layed down on the rockin boat an got sum rest .



I slept on my Aunts boat down in Sarasota Fla. Some of the best sleep I ever got ! 
She lived on it for years ! Big SOB ! Don't member the size , big twin diesels in it , 3 stories plus the upper deck ! Old glass one ? Only 18" in the water ! 
One the old drug runner boats they caught ! LOL Had 2 ton of weed in it when it was caught ! LOL She got it dirt cheap !


----------



## tbone75

Smurf fall asleep ?


Maybe just Sluggish ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Smore BBQ fresh farm poke chops agin tonite,,,,,fish ,, YUCK !!!

yeh we caught fish,,,i didnt want any..

saw the tuna but they gone before we could catch up to them


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Smore BBQ fresh farm poke chops agin tonite,,,,,fish ,, YUCK !!!
> 
> yeh we caught fish,,,i didnt want any..
> 
> saw the tuna but they gone before we could catch up to them



Didn't want any fish ! NUTS ! 

Chops are ok but fresh fish like that ! 

Guess you can have it anytime , I can't ! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

Back to the 350 for a few ?

Not ready to toss it just yet. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> My dad never bothered with that....



Mine either. My mother tried but it was comical. When she mistaked the word mohogany for monogamy and I corrected her guess she figured I got the point. LOL


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

For the 38cc poulan up and running decent. Try it again in a minute and then fine tune it. Them off to work to catch up on paperwork before this week starts. 

Cleaned the points with sand paper. Measured the gap again. Still good. Tested. No spark. Turned on switch on. He he. Nice bright spark. Cleaning the points got me spark back. Hope it's the same for the mini me version. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## dancan

RCMP seize counterfeit chainsaws - Royal Canadian Mounted Police


Busted for peddlin them Chineez Husqueez , he'd a made more sellin them parted out and no court date LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> No problem there..
> As many hours i got logged last 55 years on the blue,,never a problem.



You are lucky. I love blue water. Get sick almost every time but love it enough to keep going back. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> The OL don't like to take me grocery shopping ! LOL Way to much looks good to me ! LOL



I can get anything if I put it on the list. Not on there...no go. Saves a bunch of money and helps us pay off bills. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey john. I have decided. I'm packing the truck up one weekend this year and coming to Ohio. Help you with the trailers and basement. Maybe even mow. Lol.
> 
> How's everybody doing this morning?



Can I ride along if I behave?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> That is how I do it. Use to have a nice points file , lost it long ago. LOL Sure made it easy to do !



So I know what to send you next...got a lightly used one in the package for ya. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## little possum

Stop motion construction of a lawn chair. [VIDEO]

Robin^

Oh yay! road trip to Ohier to see John! What we gonna shoot? Uncle and a few others go up every year deer hunting. They never invite me. But Ive had equipment and guns all over the country hahaha


----------



## dancan

Sounds like a mini GTG in Ohier , 40 acres to cut on , deer , rikoons and skunks to shoot and a trailer or two to stay in LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Sounds like a mini GTG in Ohier , 40 acres to cut on , deer , rikoons and skunks to shoot and a trailer or two to stay in LOL



I can bring my tent.....and a covered dish. Sparky and Uncle Mongo know how to do desert!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> I can bring my tent.....and a covered dish. Sparky and Uncle Mongo know how to do desert!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



I'll make Robbler for desert. 

And first ones up in the morning get to finish it!!!

Then make another.


----------



## dancan

Don't forget to invite John when you get there LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> You are lucky. I love blue water. Get sick almost every time but love it enough to keep going back.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



next time have them let you hold the wheel and steer awhile,,goes away real quick


----------



## IEL

Too bad I'm the farthest from every other slacker..... I might have to make the long drive to one of the g2gs some time.....
A fight thread G2G could be real cool... Mandatory attendance for all slackers!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Don't forget to invite John when you get there LOL



Ya beat Me to it. 

Sparky can keep John away from the grill so we can get the meat off the grill quick enough.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> next time have them let you hold the wheel and steer awhile,,goes away real quick



Never knew that. 

When we went out on a boat trip from work, the leadman made sure everyone ate. Seemed to help.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Ya beat Me to it.
> 
> Sparky can keep John away from the grill so we can get the meat off the grill quick enough.



Grape ape can handle that. 

Hey LP you want me to pick you up on the way in October?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Now that sounds fun. Got a wedding in Oct. Though.


The 38CC fired on first pull. Turned off choke and fired right up. Try it again tomorrow and then final tune it. Doesn't change idle when it's on either side or tilted front to back. Think I finally got one that isn't jacked up. LOL. Now to do the same thing with the other one and see which ones I'll keep and which ones I'll sell. I think the 38CC is a keeper. Have another one that needs some TLC so maybe I'll see if it's simple. If not it'll get parted out. Got other stuff coming for the Hooskies and hopefully can get them running well. 

This one squirted fuel out of the tank petcock at first and now seems to be over it. Anyone else have this happen on one of these?


Thanks for the help with that one John!!


Ron, Still working on reading carb info. Fell asleep reading 2 cycle Tuners... last night. Have to try it when I'm more awake. 

Off to get work done. Slacker be back later will he..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> next time have them let you hold the wheel and steer awhile,,goes away real quick



Most of the time I do the driving. We have a 40 mile run out of Oregon Inlet or 35-40 out of Hatteras Inlet. Riding on an Offshore 24 Grady White with a single screw outboard. 



Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Never knew that.
> 
> When we went out on a boat trip from work, the leadman made sure everyone ate. Seemed to help.



That and drinking lots of fluids. If I'm not pissing off the stern, I should drink more...and I'm not talking beer.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## IEL

Sitting here with a bowl of garlic mashed taters. First harvest from the garden. Pictures of the biggest and smallest taters today. I can't imagine how big they will get by October harvest...
View attachment 310235
View attachment 310236

It was like a cabbage.... LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> Sitting here with a bowl of garlic mashed taters. First harvest from the garden. Pictures of the biggest and smallest taters today. I can't imagine how big they will get by October harvest...
> View attachment 310235
> View attachment 310236
> 
> It was like a cabbage.... LOL



What kinda ham is that in the middle? LOL


Sent on the fly.


----------



## little possum

hahah I am out ta vacation and don't wanna push my luck... prolly hit Hatteras for thanksgiving


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Mowed muh lawn then drug the FS86 out and trimmed the edges , the neighbor had some scrub and brush that needed to be cut back so I dug out the FS550 with the tri-point blade on it , that thing rocks



Yes Siree, I beat the snot outa Red Island with that 55!!


----------



## AU_K2500

little possum said:


> hahah I am out ta vacation and don't wanna push my luck... prolly hit Hatteras for thanksgiving



Fine.

Hey Jimmy, wanna go to Ohio?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Fine.
> 
> Hey Jimmy, wanna go to Ohio?



Thought I was already in the list?!

Yeah sure!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## PB

Evenin' gentlemen. I hope you are all doing well. Time for my monthly fly-by. 

Finally got this hulk finished up and running GREAT!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Thought I was already in the list?!
> 
> Yeah sure!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Marks making a list and checking it 7 dam times!!!

Hey mark !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Marks making a list and checking it 7 dam times!!!
> 
> Hey mark !!



Over achiever he is!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

Cheap I is....


So, first or second weekend in October? Well take the ferd. Travel in style.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Wait....gotta check if OH recognizes my NC concealed carry. Can't go where I can't carry!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Marks making a list and checking it 7 dam times!!!
> 
> Hey mark !!



Hey old man


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey old man



But he got to see the cool bands.....

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Gabby bunch tonight ! LOL

I been busy tracking down parts ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Wait....gotta check if OH recognizes my NC concealed carry. Can't go where I can't carry!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



I was carrying before it was fashionable.........or legal. Lol

Hey mark.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yeah well..we learned from you

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll make Robbler for desert.
> 
> And first ones up in the morning get to finish it!!!
> 
> Then make another.



Robbler...made with Stihl and husky parts for a base and old bar lube and premix for sauce?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

So Jimmy, which weekend?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I was carrying before it was fashionable.........or legal. Lol
> 
> Hey mark.



Don't have my permit yet , but never stopped me before. LOL

A old friend of mine got busted last night ! DUI , concealed weapons plus a bag of weed !
He never was real smart ! Almost got in his driveway ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Robbler...made with Stihl and husky parts for a base and old bar lube and premix for sauce?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Ex girlfriends SIL named it that. 

The SIL was an investment banker. Rented a big place on the NC beach each year. 

I wnt down and got there late. Made a double cobbler before I went to bed. 

Gone in The morning. made 2 doubles peach cobblers each night after that so I could have some with my coffee. 

Its a dumb boy single step cobbler.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> So Jimmy, which weekend?



All good fer me !


----------



## IEL

I wish I could go to John's get together.... I bet you guys will have a good time.....
Guns, saws, and raw meat.... What could be better.....


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I wish I could go to John's get together.... I bet you guys will have a good time.....
> Guns, saws, and raw meat.... What could be better.....



Slugs don't eat raw meat !! Them doofs can !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> So Jimmy, which weekend?



I'll call you this week...gotta check some stuff first. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Ex girlfriends SIL named it that.
> 
> The SIL was an investment banker. Rented a big place on the NC beach each year.
> 
> I wnt down and got there late. Made a double cobbler before I went to bed.
> 
> Gone in The morning. made 2 doubles peach cobblers each night after that so I could have some with my coffee.
> 
> Its a dumb boy single step cobbler.



We should compare notes. I've got one from my scouting days that is super easy and never any leftovers. Maybe we were just hungry....

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright...time kids. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright...time kids.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Nite Flap Jack


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jimmy.


----------



## AU_K2500

Down and out. Night fellas.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Down and out. Night fellas.



Nite Sparky


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Ol Buddy

Two days till truck!!


----------



## tbone75

Put a new plug in the 350 , fired right up ! Got it tuned in my log,cuts better than ever !

Till he trashes it ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

This one post a day stuff for me is getting out of hand. Looks like the semi-gtg in NC was a success, guess now it'll be up to us guys from the north to make one happen.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> This one post a day stuff for me is getting out of hand. Looks like the semi-gtg in NC was a success, guess now it'll be up to us guys from the north to make one happen.



We'll have a miniGTG in cooler weather. 

Start gathering logs!!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> We'll have a miniGTG in cooler weather.
> 
> Start gathering logs!!



Wife's grandfather tried taking that tractor on me today, turns out he ran out of fuel and that's why he's been taking our tractors. Even in his 80's he's still trying to screw people. Best part is the guy sells hay every year and doesn't even try to replace what he uses of ours. I left the tractor torn apart and pulled the key out. Should take the battery out of it too, he's been known to jump chit out when keys are gone. Guy took the machine I was moving bales with and took all of the clips and pins I had mounted my three point bail spear with and took them with him. Had about ten years too much of that man and his scheming and conniving ways.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Wife's grandfather tried taking that tractor on me today, turns out he ran out of fuel and that's why he's been taking our tractors. Even in his 80's he's still trying to screw people. Best part is the guy sells hay every year and doesn't even try to replace what he uses of ours. I left the tractor torn apart and pulled the key out. Should take the battery out of it too, he's been known to jump chit out when keys are gone. Guy took the machine I was moving bales with and took all of the clips and pins I had mounted my three point bail spear with and took them with him. Had about ten years too much of that man and his scheming and conniving ways.



What a PITA !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Put a new plug in the 350 , fired right up ! Got it tuned in my log,cuts better than ever !
> 
> Till he trashes it ! LOL



Good deal. Love when one comes together. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> We'll have a miniGTG in cooler weather.
> 
> Start gathering logs!!



Count me in if its near our area or within an hour or two. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> Wife's grandfather tried taking that tractor on me today, turns out he ran out of fuel and that's why he's been taking our tractors. Even in his 80's he's still trying to screw people. Best part is the guy sells hay every year and doesn't even try to replace what he uses of ours. I left the tractor torn apart and pulled the key out. Should take the battery out of it too, he's been known to jump chit out when keys are gone. Guy took the machine I was moving bales with and took all of the clips and pins I had mounted my three point bail spear with and took them with him. Had about ten years too much of that man and his scheming and conniving ways.



I feel for ya. I run those kind of people off. Don't stick around me long when I tell em how it is. My wife's mother used to question her parenting skills at our dinner table... She hasn't been to dinner in quite a while. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Count me in if its near our area or within an hour or two.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



400 miles from Taneytown. 

Depends on how fast you drive. Lol


----------



## dancan

400 miles , takes longer by boat but no street lights LOL
Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> 400 miles , takes longer by boat but no street lights LOL
> Hey Rob !



How is dan today?

I might have overdone the driving. Forgot the HWave. 
Not too smart on that account. And paid for it. 

Take care.


----------



## dancan

Doin fine Rob , back to the grind .
I'm gonna try and dig out a dead trimmer so I can find out why the Slug can't get them apart .


----------



## dancan

Might even drive around on a tractor or 2 .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning guys. Back to the grind. Hard to go back after a fun weekend. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## roncoinc

YYyyyaaaaaaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..................................

scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scratch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scritch.......................................

coffee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! expreso !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Another beutifull day in paradise,,,,sun shining,,blue skies,,mild temp.......

and the day all to myself doing only what I want to do !! ,, just like every other day 

maybe finish up that 359 today ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> YYyyyaaaaaaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..................................
> 
> scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scratch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scritch.......................................
> 
> coffee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! expreso !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Another beutifull day in paradise,,,,sun shining,,blue skies,,mild temp.......
> 
> and the day all to myself doing only what I want to do !! ,, just like every other day
> 
> maybe finish up that 359 today ?



Good living there Ron!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

Don't wanna go into work. Maybe I can just sit in the car and listen to the radio and no one will notice. Technically I'm here.....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> 400 miles from Taneytown.
> 
> Depends on how fast you drive. Lol



Not quite that fast but I have to go to one of these things and meet everyone. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## BigDaddyR

AU_K2500 said:


> Don't wanna go into work. Maybe I can just sit in the car and listen to the radio and no one will notice. Technically I'm here.....



Man I feel you on that. I came in for a few hours to do paperwork and am back in today early. Not feeling it at all. Being cooler I just really want to go and run my saws and haul wood home. 


Sent on the fly.


----------



## AU_K2500

BigDaddyR said:


> Man I feel you on that. I came in for a few hours to do paperwork and am back in today early. Not feeling it at all. Being cooler I just really want to go and run my saws and haul wood home.
> 
> 
> Sent on the fly.



I just want to drive to Kernersville NC and watch my truck get put back together...


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning guys.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning Jim. How are things?


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> Good morning guys.



Morning Jim. 


Rick


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

Lets see if all my old school brazing tricks will let me fix this muffler....

Also, I have a huge pot of really good mashed taters, and no chance of making a roast for gravy....
Should I:
A) make gravey from a packet
B) suck it up, and eat it dry and dull with no gravey
C) buy a can of gravey and use thay


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Rained us out today so stuck in the office. Nice change of pace but not what I needed. Dodged rain all summer long on this job and the last week it nailed me. Take the good with the bad.. 

Sounds like a general feeling of Monday slacking today... We're all in good company!


----------



## tbone75

Slug got some sleep ! But paying for it. LOL Good chance of rain today .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

There you are John!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> There you are John!



Haven't slept that much in a long time ! But dang I can't move ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Morning mister Slug.
Good to hear you got some sleep....


----------



## IEL

Anyone want to see pictures of some giant old machine tools? I grabbed a few pics last time at the museum.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Haven't slept that much in a long time ! But dang I can't move ! LOL



Glad you got the rest, hate you can't move. Did you get my e-mail last night?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Glad you got the rest, hate you can't move. Did you get my e-mail last night?



Yes I did ! Sorry I didn't send ya one back yet !


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Anyone want to see pictures of some giant old machine tools? I grabbed a few pics last time at the museum.



Sure thing !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Yes I did ! Sorry I didn't send ya one back yet !



No problem..just know that sometimes our e-mail machines don't mix well!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> No problem..just know that sometimes our e-mail machines don't mix well!



Mine seems to always screw up !


----------



## IEL

Here they are. The drill press is about 9 foot tall, the lathes are 10 and 12 foot beds. The grey one could spin a kayak with no trouble.
View attachment 310331
View attachment 310332
View attachment 310333
View attachment 310334


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Here they are. The drill press is about 9 foot tall, the lathes are 10 and 12 foot beds. The grey one could spin a kayak with no trouble.
> View attachment 310331
> View attachment 310332
> View attachment 310333
> View attachment 310334



Where I worked they stihl have a lathe that big in use ! Bout that old too ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys let me know when your going to be here , I will go get some shots in the back so maybe I will be good for the week ! Dang shots only last a week,but I am good while they do ! 

Most days I can't get up and moving till I have been up 2-3 hrs. and get the second cotton candy working. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Why ruin the surprise? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Where I worked they stihl have a lathe that big in use ! Bout that old too ! LOL



I should have got a picture of the other side of the big lathe. It has a power and speed control unit the size of a washing machine. Huge stepped transformer, 3ph, a stove sized phase converter in the other room.

Let me know what you guys want to see, and I will find one and get a picture. There is everything there.
They even have a circular sawmill, with a inline six diesel the size of a D2 cat! And a 4 side planer that you have to see to believe. You can see the blades spinning while running, and the chips get thrown out through a Window! 

I will put up some car pictures today. I have a bunch from the ferd show.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Why ruin the surprise? :msp_sneaky:



Now that's the beginning of a "Cunning Plan".........


----------



## tbone75

You buncha goobers ! Trying to surprise me won't work ! I will be here the just the same ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Now that's the beginning of a "Cunning Plan".........



This is gonna be good!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You buncha goobers ! Trying to surprise me won't work ! I will be here the just the same ! :msp_sneaky:



Tannerite is legal in Ohio right? 

You or the wife dont have any heart conditions that we need to be aware of do you?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Tannerite is legal in Ohio right?
> 
> You or the wife dont have any heart conditions that we need to be aware of do you?



This is sounding very FUN !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sounding like something... that's for sure. 

When are you getting everything in the storage unit? We'll be there the week after! :msp_thumbup:


So.... Sparky you need to borrow a ball and tongue to get that new toy hooked up to John's storage trailer?


----------



## tbone75

Digging around and found I have 2 more OEM 350 P&Cs in good shape ! 

How could I forget that ? 

Plus I have 2 new AM 350 P&C kits !

Plus the 2 stihl on saws I haven't even looked at yet ? May be good ?

And stihl have 2 more 350s I put new top ends on ! LOL

I go through a LOT of 350s ! 

Stihl one of my favorite all around saws to use !

Even better ported ! LOL

And I got one almost no one else has , Smurf ported 350 ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sounding like something... that's for sure.
> 
> When are you getting everything in the storage unit? We'll be there the week after! :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> So.... Sparky you need to borrow a ball and tongue to get that new toy hooked up to John's storage trailer?



You guys don't know what yer gettin into !

The OL will have a pile of her stuff in there too !

She likes guns too ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You guys don't know what yer gettin into !
> 
> The OL will have a pile of her stuff in there too !
> 
> She likes guns too ! :msp_scared:



We'll bring girly guns....... And hugs.


----------



## jimdad07

Not too bad for a Monday. I'll finish the day a mile from home!


----------



## tbone75

My 200T should be here soon ! May have to tear into that today , if I ever get moving ?

Got a saw boxed up so far today ! Working on another box,very slowly ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> We'll bring girly guns....... And hugs.



speak for yourself....


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Not too bad for a Monday. I'll finish the day a mile from home!



That would be amazing. I always got an hours drive.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> speak for yourself....



Not secure in your manhood yet???

No problem.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Not secure in your manhood yet???
> 
> No problem.



Dang! Don't make the Ape angry... 

Ohh yeah.. you got Buffalo loads...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dang! Don't make the Ape angry...
> 
> Ohh yeah.. you got Buffalo loads...



After that last shot, you had a smile your couldn't wipe off with a shovel. 

Hey Jimmy


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> After that last shot, you had a smile your couldn't wipe off with a shovel.
> 
> Hey Jimmy



and then there was the .475...... :msp_ohmy:


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dang! Don't make the Ape angry...
> 
> Ohh yeah.. you got Buffalo loads...



no need for buffalo bore. all he has to do is open his arms, and thatll stop me dead in my tracks.

Or a self tapping screw, those are pretty affective at slowing an ape down.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> and then there was the .475...... :msp_ohmy:



That be a hand full ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yes there was... Concrete block didn't want any of it but it received some all the same!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> That be a hand full ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Ape snackie! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

PO run ! Only one box going today,got to do more digging fer the other yet. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> and then there was the .475...... :msp_ohmy:



Those were 480 Ruger in a 475. Lol

Like a 38 Special in a 357. ;-))

Sit on your butt and shoot a whole box of those 480ish loads with a buddy. 

And a box of 375 H&H. He brought those. 

It was a good day. 













Those were boxes of 100 by the way. 

Old Man !!!!!! Ha!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> no need for buffalo bore. all he has to do is open his arms, and thatll stop me dead in my tracks.
> 
> Or a self tapping screw, those are pretty affective at slowing an ape down.



You a funny guy. In a Manly Way!!!

You'll be better tomorrow!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Old Man !!!!!! Ha!!!!



if it looks like and Duck, and it quacks like a Duck....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> no need for buffalo bore. all he has to do is open his arms, and thatll stop me dead in my tracks.
> 
> Or a self tapping screw, those are pretty affective at slowing an ape down.



Don't worry.. I got self tapping screws and hell I'll give you a hug too! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> if it looks like and Duck, and it quacks like a Duck....



It aint a duck!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Ron.. they wanted to take my Mini Macs with us as targets on Saturday. I had to threaten to hug Sparky to keep him from doing it!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> You a funny guy. In a Manly Way!!!
> 
> You'll be better tomorrow!!!!



should get there by 5, home by 7...should have plenty of day light to sit in the driveway and stare at it for a few hours. maybe put a leash on it, make sure it doesnt run off.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> should get there by 5, home by 7...should have plenty of day light to sit in the driveway and stare at it for a few hours. maybe put a leash on it, make sure it doesn't run.



Fixed it for ya! 



Just messing man. Hope it runs many many miles from here on out with out an issue.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Don't worry.. I got self tapping screws and hell I'll give you a hug too! :msp_w00t:



i had one, but i left it in your driveway.....on accident.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Don't worry.. I got self tapping screws and hell I'll give you a hug too! :msp_w00t:



But it is NOT part of the 10% rule. Right!!!


----------



## tbone75

No UPS yet ? Hes late !! :msp_sneaky:

Made it to the PO and back , bout done me in ! LOL



Really should go mow some grass ! Gonna take a while this time,again. LOL

Lazy azz Slug !


----------



## IEL

Im going to go work on a mac... Wish me luck... LOL
I hope I havent forgot how to put it back together..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Im going to go work on a mac... Wish me luck... LOL
> I hope I havent forgot how to put it back together..... LOL



Yuk !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> It aint a duck!



If it was it would be a very LARGE duck.


----------



## dancan

Sorry John , I found my dead trimmer but I didn't get a chance to look , maybe tomorrow .
I did drive 2 tractors though , better than sleeping at the Holiday Inn


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Sorry John , I found my dead trimmer but I didn't get a chance to look , maybe tomorrow .
> I did drive 2 tractors though , better than sleeping at the Holiday Inn



No kidding. Wasn't impressed. 

Jimmy's House has free beer.


----------



## dancan

Nobody's got a MF dealer connection ????


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> No kidding. Wasn't impressed.
> 
> Jimmy's House has free beer.



I'm on my way !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Nobody's got a MF dealer connection ????



I have been called a " MF " a number of times,,what can i do for you ??


----------



## roncoinc

I DID sumthin today !!! :msp_thumbup:

started on this last week..










china p&c,,runs good


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Nobody's got a MF dealer connection ????



Ask away. 

I got a tractor junkyard on the way to work I love to haunt.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I'm on my way !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah!!! Called it BYOFB he did.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah!!! Called it BYOFB he did.



That jimmy, he's a real clever SOB.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> I DID sumthin today !!! :msp_thumbup:
> 
> started on this last week..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> china p&c,,runs good



Does the extension cord give it more torque?




Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Does the extension cord give it more torque?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



Lectric start option for a Smurf!....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lectric start option for a Smurf!....:hmm3grin2orange:



No problem Jerry. 

I'm getting that covered. 

He always looks funny standing on top of the saw pulling with both hands. 

Hey Jerry!!!

Hey Ron!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Does the extension cord give it more torque?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick





Thats the " Air Injection " model,, cord is for the air compressor ..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lectric start option for a Smurf!....:hmm3grin2orange:



And to think i wasted time pulling on the starter rope !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Thats the " Air Injection " model,, cord is for the air compressor ..



Ram, I mean Ron air injection model. I like it!

Apparently the lower end model comes with a crazy straw piped into the intake. Nice design:thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> And to think i wasted time pulling on the starter rope !!



Always a waste of time pulling on the starter rope of an Orange turd !....:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ask away.
> 
> I got a tractor junkyard on the way to work I love to haunt.



Really ! If I can get that dang Ferd from my Brother, I will need a motor and hood ! LOL Small 4x4 3 cyl.


----------



## tbone75

The brown truck finally showed up at 6pm ! 3 hrs late !

Tore into the 200T,compression 150 ? Good spark ? Plug look like chit. LOL Pulled the carb off, H was out 7 turns L was out 6 . :msp_scared:
Pulled it apart. LMAO !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The brown truck finally showed up at 6pm ! 3 hrs late !
> 
> Tore into the 200T,compression 150 ? Good spark ? Plug look like chit. LOL Pulled the carb off, H was out 7 turns L was out 6 . :msp_scared:
> Pulled it apart. LMAO !





Lucky you !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Used a little carb cleaner on it,put it back on. Then checked the fuel filter ? Taint one ! LOL No wonder its full of chit ! LOL
Put a filter on and gassed it up.
Fired right up and runs good ! 

Bout time I got a easy one ! LOL

Just needs a good bath !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lucky you !!!!



Darn right !

Got me a 200T !


----------



## tbone75

I know Ron , its a Squeel ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Least I finally did sumpin today ! 

May be all I do today ? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

OL is freaking out. USPS slip in the mail box. For certified mail requiring signature. She has no idea. Hasn't ordered anything. Says it must be a bill or collection......but we don't owe nothing. Told her not to worry.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I DID sumthin today !!! :msp_thumbup:
> 
> started on this last week..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> china p&c,,runs good



I sure like mine !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> OL is freaking out. USPS slip in the mail box. For certified mail requiring signature. She has no idea. Hasn't ordered anything. Says it must be a bill or collection......but we don't owe nothing. Told her not to worry.



Could be some paper work from the house buying, or for your truck repairs ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> OL is freaking out. USPS slip in the mail box. For certified mail requiring signature. She has no idea. Hasn't ordered anything. Says it must be a bill or collection......but we don't owe nothing. Told her not to worry.



I've had refinance offers do that. It's the biggest waste....


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Used a little carb cleaner on it,put it back on. Then checked the fuel filter ? Taint one ! LOL No wonder its full of chit ! LOL
> Put a filter on and gassed it up.
> Fired right up and runs good !
> 
> Bout time I got a easy one ! LOL
> 
> Just needs a good bath !



Schaaweet! Go John!!


Rick


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've had refinance offers do that. It's the biggest waste....



It just sucks cause I've got to waste my lunch break to drive all the way to franklinton to find out. Lol. 

I bet your right, bet its a scam.


----------



## dancan

Order any saws ......


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> OL is freaking out. USPS slip in the mail box. For certified mail requiring signature. She has no idea. Hasn't ordered anything. Says it must be a bill or collection......but we don't owe nothing. Told her not to worry.



NOW i know how to send them mini mac's !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I sure like mine !



I dint touch the jug,,,didnt even check ring gap or comp,,nuthin...
bolt and go .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Really ! If I can get that dang Ferd from my Brother, I will need a motor and hood ! LOL Small 4x4 3 cyl.



I'll do my best. 

Get some numbers


----------



## little possum

heheheeh 


Was a super slug at work today. Finally got to go on a parts run. That shop is 3 miles from the house and have to go all the way back to work to take the stuff back. Then got volunteered to stay after to deburr some parts. A lil OT never hurt. Waiting game on parts. And the laser is down. Not cool


----------



## IEL

Mac is back together, finally an easy saw! 
I think I need to do a full carb rebuild.... It wouldn't do anything, so I primed it with mix down the carb. It sort of fired. (more of a muffled pop, and a blast of white smoke...) I think I used a bit too much oil putting the piston in, and it needs to clear out before it will run..... I think it's either not getting fuel, or I flooded with oil.

I didn't actually do anything to the carb, because it looked perfect, I bet there is a passage blocked.
I should have it running tomorrow.
Only issue is I don't trust the bar.... It isn't a proper mac bar... The last owner made a PM canadien bar "fit" by filling most of the grove for the studs with braze, and chewing out the tensioner holes. He also ran it without the sheet metal guides on either side of the bar because it wouldn't fit.....
I will figure something out..... I might have a proper, but heavily rusted mac bar around. And I can borrow the guides off another mac.

His butcher job clearly worked, because he used to cut fire wood with it like that... I still don't like it....


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> NOW i know how to send them mini mac's !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Will be signature required


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dint touch the jug,,,didnt even check ring gap or comp,,nuthin...
> bolt and go .



Brave aint ya ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Will be signature required



Bad nuff to send him mini-macs , but make him sign for them ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Order any saws ......



Nope. besides, its got her name on it.


----------



## roncoinc

Ruff nite fer John tonite,,,SQUEELERS playin !!! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Darn right !
> 
> Got me a 200T !



Mine is destined for a new home, just couldn`t justify keeping it since I never use it and the difference between what I have into it and what I am getting for it will pay for my full Contra rebuild and have several hundred to spare......:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mine is destined for a new home, just couldn`t justify keeping it since I never use it and the difference between what I have into it and what I am getting for it will pay for my full Contra rebuild and have several hundred to spare......:msp_smile:



Find another buyer like you did for yours , I will send it right up !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ruff nite fer John tonite,,,SQUEELERS playin !!! LOL !!



Don't think she knows ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't think she knows ? LOL



She donwanna see this !! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Find another buyer like you did for yours , I will send it right up !! LOL



Held off for a long spell on selling it, offer price kept going up so I finally caved in. Durn things are worth their weight in gold.....LOL
Yep, ifn another buyer contacts me about one I will recommend he contact you fer one. I only ever had the one of them. Only cleaned it up and it just sat on the shelf dripping oil....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Held off for a long spell on selling it, offer price kept going up so I finally caved in. Durn things are worth their weight in gold.....LOL
> Yep, ifn another buyer contacts me about one I will recommend he contact you fer one. I only ever had the one of them. Only cleaned it up and it just sat on the shelf dripping oil....LOL



Holey chit ! 

I got Jerry beat on a saw !!

This is my second one !!

And 3 more in pieces on the way !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> She donwanna see this !! LOL !!



Says she can't find it on our channels ? LOL

Guess she did know !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Says she can't find it on our channels ? LOL
> 
> Guess she did know !



Oh man !!! 

good thing she didnt just see baby ben get sacked for 15 yards !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Oh man !!!
> 
> good thing she didnt just see baby ben get sacked for 15 yards !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!



WORSE !!!! 

baby ben intercepted for a touch down !!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

he sucks SO bad !!! LOL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Holey chit !
> 
> I got Jerry beat on a saw !!
> 
> This is my second one !!
> 
> And 3 more in pieces on the way !



Those lil 200 T`s are not very common around here, very few arborists working this area and the few that do prefer to run Echos cause they are cheeper. Must be all related to Robin or from Scottish decent....LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Says she can't find it on our channels ? LOL
> 
> Guess she did know !



Since you're on dailup you get like what ,,,,,,2 channels with the tinfoil covered rabbitears ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WORSE !!!!
> 
> baby ben intercepted for a touch down !!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> he sucks SO bad !!! LOL !!



Krap ! She found it ! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> WORSE !!!!
> 
> baby ben intercepted for a touch down !!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> he sucks SO bad !!! LOL !!



squeelers passing yards,,,,,,,,,,, -6,,,,thats MINUS six !! LOL !!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Since you're on dailup you get like what ,,,,,,2 channels with the tinfoil covered rabbitears ???



Not since they went digital . Use to get 3 channels !

Can't get chit with them ears no mo !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> squeelers passing yards,,,,,,,,,,, -6,,,,thats MINUS six !! LOL !!!!



Not to bad for now , its pre season ! LOL 

Later on I will go hide !! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

John,,tel her i asked " how bout the squeelers ? " !! LOL !!!

they getting better,,now up to MINUS four passing yards


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those lil 200 T`s are not very common around here, very few arborists working this area and the few that do prefer to run Echos cause they are cheeper. Must be all related to Robin or from Scottish decent....LOL



I am just fine with my little 280E ! 75.00 is all it cost me 5-6 years ago ! LOL Stihl running good !

Just sold that last 200 for 475.00 , he thought it was a super deal ! Kinda was. LOL Stihl made out good for me !

Nothing like you did !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

My first time doing one of these. 

View attachment 310440



Rick


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> My first time doing one of these.
> 
> View attachment 310440
> 
> 
> 
> Rick




Hang on to the CVA,,,well liked they are..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am just fine with my little 280E ! 75.00 is all it cost me 5-6 years ago ! LOL Stihl running good !
> 
> Just sold that last 200 for 475.00 , he thought it was a super deal ! Kinda was. LOL Stihl made out good for me !
> 
> Nothing like you did !!



They just can`t be found easily now, especially since there was few ever up here and they were real expensive when new. One in near new condition brings a silly high price.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,tel her i asked " how bout the squeelers ? " !! LOL !!!
> 
> they getting better,,now up to MINUS four passing yards



No !!

Don't feel like hiding right now ! :hmm3grin2orange:


Plus we could show up at your door some day ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They just can`t be found easily now, especially since there was few ever up here and they were real expensive when new. One in near new condition brings a silly high price.



Like new ones on the bay been going close to 1000.00 ! Or more ! NUTS !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hang on to the CVA,,,well liked they are..



Darn nice saws !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Like new ones on the bay been going close to 1000.00 ! Or more ! NUTS !! LOL



Plus shipping which is very high now if coming up here from the States.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They just can`t be found easily now, especially since there was few ever up here and they were real expensive when new. One in near new condition brings a silly high price.



Hate to do it , but may have to price new clutch covers ! :msp_scared:

Can't seem to find any used ones.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hate to do it , but may have to price new clutch covers ! :msp_scared:
> 
> Can't seem to find any used ones.



:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Plus shipping which is very high now if coming up here from the States.



The way they stick it to you guys up there , they are crazy to even think about buying one down here !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> :msp_scared:



Can't understand why china isn't making them yet ? LOL And 044 tanks !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The way they stick it to you guys up there , they are crazy to even think about buying one down here !



Comes down to desperation and its only money when the need becomes that great.


----------



## tbone75

Hwy Ron , the OL wants yer ph number. Says she would like to talk to you ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Can't understand why china isn't making them yet ? LOL And 044 tanks !!



They will if this demand stays at this pace.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Comes down to desperation and its only money when the need becomes that great.



Can't see needing one that bad ! LOL

Get an Eeko !! Or 3 !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hwy Ron , the OL wants yer ph number. Says she would like to talk to you ! :msp_w00t:



Blue Smurf hits the fan!!....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Can't see needing one that bad ! LOL
> 
> Get an Eeko !! Or 3 !! LOL



Just depends on what they are used to and how well they liked them. That job they do is hard work but the prices they charge covers their equipment prices handily and all tool purchases are tax deductible.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hwy Ron , the OL wants yer ph number. Says she would like to talk to you ! :msp_w00t:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 1-555-1212


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hwy Ron , the OL wants yer ph number. Says she would like to talk to you ! :msp_w00t:



So now the other team got third string QB in !! should give squeelers a chance now 

THIRD string !!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Y'all got gabby tonight. Turning in..hopefully a sunny productive day tomorrow. Sparky is going to have dreams of intercoolers and turbos and waste gates Ohhh My!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> tbone75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hwy Ron , the OL wants yer ph number. Says she would like to talk to you ! :msp_w00t:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 1-555-1212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't give it to her if I did have it ! :hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Y'all got gabby tonight. Turning in..hopefully a sunny productive day tomorrow. Sparky is going to have dreams of intercoolers and turbos and waste gates Ohhh My!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Waste gate = ferd !!!! 

biolagically speaking they go by another name


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just depends on what they are used to and how well they liked them. That job they do is hard work but the prices they charge covers their equipment prices handily and all tool purchases are tax deductible.



If they can write it off , don't matter.

The little thing did impress me , has a lot more than I thought it could ! Open port even ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Hang on to the CVA,,,well liked they are..



38cc is a keeper for sure. 
This Micro has a lot of carbon in muffler and some scoring on top of piston and some in cylinder. Not real major. 

My concern is there's carbon around the spark plug area and when I stick rope in to act as a piston stop its going to drop more carbon on it. 

Should I:

A. Put the rope in and remove flywheel, clean points, reassemble and pray. 

B. Remove cylinder, clean carbon, reassemble and pray.

C. Remove cylinder, clean up piston and cylinder with scotchbright, put in a new ring and cross my fingers. 

Does this cylinder have a gasket?


Rick


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So now the other team got third string QB in !! should give squeelers a chance now
> 
> THIRD string !!!!



That is very SAD !! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> 38cc is a keeper for sure.
> This Micro has a lot of carbon in muffler and some scoring on top of piston and some in cylinder. Not real major.
> 
> My concern is there's carbon around the spark plug area and when I stick rope in to act as a piston stop its going to drop more carbon on it.
> 
> Should I:
> 
> A. Put the rope in and remove flywheel, clean points, reassemble and pray.
> 
> B. Remove cylinder, clean carbon, reassemble and pray.
> 
> C. Remove cylinder, clean up piston and cylinder with scotchbright, put in a new ring and cross my fingers.
> 
> Does this cylinder have a gasket?
> 
> 
> Rick



C , should have a gasket. Don't need it.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Pics

View attachment 310444

View attachment 310445



Rick


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Y'all got gabby tonight. Turning in..hopefully a sunny productive day tomorrow. Sparky is going to have dreams of intercoolers and turbos and waste gates Ohhh My!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Nite Flappy


----------



## roncoinc

bigdaddyr said:


> 38cc is a keeper for sure.
> This micro has a lot of carbon in muffler and some scoring on top of piston and some in cylinder. Not real major.
> 
> My concern is there's carbon around the spark plug area and when i stick rope in to act as a piston stop its going to drop more carbon on it.
> 
> Should i:
> 
> A. Put the rope in and remove flywheel, clean points, reassemble and pray.
> 
> B. Remove cylinder, clean carbon, reassemble and pray.
> 
> C. Remove cylinder, clean up piston and cylinder with scotchbright, put in a new ring and cross my fingers.
> 
> Does this cylinder have a gasket?
> 
> 
> Rick






" a "


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Pics
> 
> View attachment 310444
> 
> View attachment 310445
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



Better pull that apart,hard to tell how bad it is ?

Parts are easy nuff to find.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> " a "



He needs practice ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Better pull that apart,hard to tell how bad it is ?
> 
> Parts are easy nuff to find.



Thats why " A " .

they aint worth pullon apart to fix....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats why " A " .
> 
> they aint worth pullon apart to fix....



You do have a point there !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Better pull that apart,hard to tell how bad it is ?
> 
> Parts are easy nuff to find.



Supposedly they both ran and the other one runs pretty good. Started first pull tonight. 

Parts may be easy to find but don't want to spend much on this one. LOL. If it had a chain brake then could be my sons first saw but no brake. Not for him. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

If I scrape with it upside down should be able to get some of it out. Hmmmm. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> If I scrape with it upside down should be able to get some of it out. Hmmmm.
> 
> 
> Rick



Leave it in , more compression ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Input appreciated! Scraped hole upside down and got any big chunks out. Hopefully be back together in a Jiffy. Lol


Rick


----------



## IEL

I have to find my self a mac 10-10 some time.... And possibly a mini mac 6...
I want to try some smaller macs....

I have a big maple log at the museum to buck up. I am thinking of using the mac 250 for that.


----------



## tbone75

This place sure went to sleep in a hurry !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ricks fault, chased everyone away posting picts of that green thingy.....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam sad isn't it. 

Bunch of lazy slackers. 

But I repeat myself. 

Hey John !!!!

Hey jerry !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey uncle Rob. Good thing you are up all night to keep this thread from falling onto page two!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob. Good thing you are up all night to keep this thread from falling onto page two!!



It's a job......

Night Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It's a job......



I use to do it some , seem to have got slacker ! LOL

Keep up the good work Mongo !


----------



## IEL

My bottle of prekote has arrived! I can finally start painting that Mac!
I will report on how it works tomorrow.


----------



## IEL

Night Jerry.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I use to do it some , seem to have got slacker ! LOL
> 
> Keep up the good work Mongo !



How you doin Ol Buddy?

I'm lining up stock.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> How you doin Ol Buddy?
> 
> I'm lining up stock.



Way better than a few hours ago ! Why ?? LOL Wish I knew what made it better ? LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

2nd. Pullon now running. Just needs an air filter and a tuning and see from there. Popped 3rd pull. Started 5th. Now starts 1st. 

Should tune it and keep the neighbors up. LOL. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> 2nd. Pullon now running. Just needs an air filter and a tuning and see from there. Popped 3rd pull. Started 5th. Now starts 1st.
> 
> Should tune it and keep the neighbors up. LOL.
> 
> 
> Rick



The Ol Smurf knew what he was talking bout !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nite Jerry. Sweet dreams of green "things". 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> The Ol Smurf knew what he was talking bout !



Ahh you both do but it was the economy of time and instant gratification that won. LOL. two runners for $15. Now I'm happy. Looks like my Husky 45 saw fell through today as got an email after the guy checked the ring and piston. Looked worse than mine. Least he tried and now I have my silver lining. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey Rob!!


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hmmm. Now I went and ran em all off. Probably playing chess. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Ahh you both do but it was the economy of time and instant gratification that won. LOL. two runners for $15. Now I'm happy. Looks like my Husky 45 saw fell through today as got an email after the guy checked the ring and piston. Looked worse than mine. Least he tried and now I have my silver lining.
> 
> 
> Rick



Try again in the swap thread , should be lots of them out there !


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Hmmm. Now I went and ran em all off. Probably playing chess.
> 
> 
> Rick



Nah , out looking at parts ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Nah , out looking at parts ! LOL



Mee too. Lots a parts on my bench. Hopefully clear some of the out soon by putting back together. LOL. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Mee too. Lots a parts on my bench. Hopefully clear some of the out soon by putting back together. LOL.
> 
> 
> Rick



I have no idea how many saws are apart in my shop ! Very crazy in there ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Hmmm. Now I went and ran em all off. Probably playing chess.
> 
> 
> Rick




Hey Rick 

Naaaaaa. At the job. If I can post during cuts......fine. 

Short cuts.......no time.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I have no idea how many saws are apart in my shop ! Very crazy in there ! LOL



It's nice that you can put some together and make some $$ doing something you like ESP with your back. 


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I have no idea how many saws are apart in my shop ! Very crazy in there ! LOL



Sparky knows how ya feel.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Sparky knows how ya feel.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Rick
> 
> Naaaaaa. At the job. If I can post during cuts......fine.
> 
> Short cuts.......no time.



Heard that. We stihl have to get together and run some saws. How you been feeling? 

Stihl have milling to do also. Have a trailer now to help move things around. Tags should be here soon. 

Have a guy at work who's going to help me dovetail it instead of fab a longer gate. Hope it works out well. 

Running lathes?


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> It's nice that you can put some together and make some $$ doing something you like ESP with your back.
> 
> 
> Rick



Biggest reason I got into this so crazy ! LOL Making money don't really matter to me, just keeping the saws moving in and out ! Sell one , buy 2-3 more junkers to fix ! LOL
The more I do the more I learn !

Had to have something I could do sitting on my arse to stay busy. I just go nuts if I don't have something to fiddle with ! Always liked saws , so seemed like the right thing to do. Love every bit of it, unless its a mini-mac ! :msp_angry:


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Heard that. We stihl have to get together and run some saws. How you been feeling?
> 
> Stihl have milling to do also. Have a trailer now to help move things around. Tags should be here soon.
> 
> Have a guy at work who's going to help me dovetail it instead of fab a longer gate. Hope it works out well.
> 
> Running lathes?
> 
> 
> Rick



Yeah turning. Well didn't need much help. Hate to stand around. 

I just been so dam busy


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah turning. Well didn't need much help. Hate to stand around.
> 
> I just been so dam busy



Better take care of that back ! 

You gonna be down here with the Smurf and the Slug ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Better take care of that back !
> 
> You gonna be down here with the Smurf and the Slug ! :msp_scared:



You be right. I gots to be careful


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Biggest reason I got into this so crazy ! LOL Making money don't really matter to me, just keeping the saws moving in and out ! Sell one , buy 2-3 more junkers to fix ! LOL
> The more I do the more I learn !
> 
> Had to have something I could do sitting on my arse to stay busy. I just go nuts if I don't have something to fiddle with ! Always liked saws , so seemed like the right thing to do. Love every bit of it, unless its a mini-mac ! :msp_angry:



That's cool. I wasn't going out to the garage much to wok in them and then I commandeered a tall chair from the wife's hair shop to use and now can stay off my heels. Works out much better. Now cn get to tuning the 038 super and putting a fuel line on the clean homelite I got. Don't think I can bring myself to sell it. Lol. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah turning. Well didn't need much help. Hate to stand around.
> 
> I just been so dam busy



Know the feeling. Still got piles to split, lawns to mow etc etc etc. LOL


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

How hard is it to helicoil something. I stripped out one and maybe both of the carb screws on my 365. Is there a kit or something or should I just get another intake and try not to man handle it? Seems like they didn't take much. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> How hard is it to helicoil something. I stripped out one and maybe both of the carb screws on my 365. Is there a kit or something or should I just get another intake and try not to man handle it? Seems like they didn't take much.
> 
> 
> Rick



I never used one yet. Rob will know !

Bet its cheaper to get another intake !


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> That's cool. I wasn't going out to the garage much to wok in them and then I commandeered a tall chair from the wife's hair shop to use and now can stay off my heels. Works out much better. Now cn get to tuning the 038 super and putting a fuel line on the clean homelite I got. Don't think I can bring myself to sell it. Lol.
> 
> 
> Rick



You will have many you won't sell or trade ! LOL

Your just getting started ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> You will have many you won't sell or trade ! LOL
> 
> Your just getting started ! LOL



:biggrin: Sounds about right. 


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> How hard is it to helicoil something. I stripped out one and maybe both of the carb screws on my 365. Is there a kit or something or should I just get another intake and try not to man handle it? Seems like they didn't take much.
> 
> 
> Rick



Not bad at all 
Drill and tap the hole. Screw in the helicoil, break off the drive tang. 

You get a kit. 

But johns right. Another might be cheaper.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Not bad at all
> Drill and tap the hole. Screw in the helicoil, break off the drive tang.
> 
> You get a kit.
> 
> But johns right. Another might be cheaper.



Looks like they sell the screw flanges separately. Will have to call my LD or get them from a sponsor like Baileys. 

Over time. Nite guys O'dark 6 am comes early. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Looks like they sell the screw flanges separately. Will have to call my LD or get them from a sponsor like Baileys.
> 
> Over time. Nite guys O'dark 6 am comes early.
> 
> 
> Rick



Nite Spidy


----------



## tbone75

Think I will try to get a little sleep , just not to much !! LOL


----------



## dancan

IEL said:


> My bottle of prekote has arrived! I can finally start painting that Mac!
> I will report on how it works tomorrow.



I used some of that conkrete paint for a couple of them junker Husqvees I had , pics are a few pages back LOL

Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I used some of that conkrete paint for a couple of them junker Husqvees I had , pics are a few pages back LOL
> 
> Hey Rob !



Hey dan. Try to check today.


----------



## dancan

Thanks Rob !


----------



## tbone75

Sleep didn't work so well.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sleep didn't work so well.



Remember when "Up all night" was a good thing. Lol

Shall we go for page 7000 now?


----------



## tbone75

Slackers


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Remember when "Up all night" was a good thing. Lol
> 
> Shall we go for page 7000 now?



Your first on 7000 !

Go Rob !!


Been to long to member up all night ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Slackers



Hey John. What model tractor you need parts for?


----------



## tbone75

Think I slept 2 hrs ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Your first on 7000 !
> 
> Go Rob !!
> 
> 
> Been to long to member up all night ! LOL



Don't take much to amuse Slug&Sludge.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John. What model tractor you need parts for?



Have to talk to my Brother today ? Don't member what model it is.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Think I slept 2 hrs ?



That's what I wanna do!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Don't take much to amuse Slug&Sludge.



Seems so ? :msp_w00t:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That's what I wanna do!!!!



Hope you do better than that !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Have to talk to my Brother today ? Don't member what model it is.



They'll know if they have a parts tractor. 

The guy I knew best, Bud, passed away a year ago or so. But they are pretty good folk.


----------



## dancan

If I remember it's a 16xx or 17xx series I think , Japanese motor , hard find , I might be wrong , most likely LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hope you do better than that !!



I'm gonna try now.

Dans down there. Maybe he'll play nice. 

Well for him anyway. 

Night John 

Night Dan


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> They'll know if they have a parts tractor.
> 
> The guy I knew best, Bud, passed away a year ago or so. But they are pretty good folk.



I will find out today !

Never split a tractor before ? Got to for the motor.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm gonna try now.
> 
> Dans down there. Maybe he'll play nice.
> 
> Well for him anyway.
> 
> Night John
> 
> Night Dan



Good luck !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I will find out today !
> 
> Never split a tractor before ? Got to for the motor.



Not bad really. Go slow and lots of dunnage. 

It's little. Easier than wrestling big calcium filled tires.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Not bad really. Go slow and lots of dunnage.
> 
> It's little. Easier than wrestling big calcium filled tires.



LOL

I know a guy who does tractors a lot. 

Get the parts , let him do it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> LOL
> 
> I know a guy who does tractors a lot.
> 
> Get the parts , let him do it ! LOL



He rebuilt a 8N for a friend of mine , 1000.00 parts and labor. That was hauling it an hour each way too.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> LOL
> 
> I know a guy who does tractors a lot.
> 
> Get the parts , let him do it ! LOL



If so then Slacking is the best policy.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas!

Big day today.

Get to drive from creedmoor to franklinton and back on my lunch. If its a scam or refinance, grape ape won't be happy.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas!
> 
> Big day today.
> 
> Get to drive from creedmoor to franklinton and back on my lunch. If its a scam or refinance, grape ape won't be happy.



Truck come home today ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will find out today !
> 
> Never split a tractor before ? Got to for the motor.



Easy peasy, just nuts an bolts. Been splitting them since I was 12-13 to change clutch and rebuild trannies. A frames, ratchet chain lifts, I beam , rollers and hydraulic jacks with plenty of assorted blocking come in real handy. Have changed out engines and trannies right back in the woods where they stopped.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Easy peasy, just nuts an bolts. Been splitting them since I was 12-13 to change clutch and rebuild trannies. A frames, ratchet chain lifts, I beam , rollers and hydraulic jacks with plenty of assorted blocking come in real handy. Have changed out engines and trannies right back in the woods where they stopped.



I just don't have the right stuff to do it. I am sure I could if I had hoist and stuff. And the back ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all. Looks like the rain let up...we'll try again today! Calling for real warm later this week....yay!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Truck come home today ?



Yuuup!!!


----------



## tbone75

Summer is back here too ! Into the 80s !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Yuuup!!!



Great , may have a load to bring with you ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Oh great,,just got a call.

meet the boat at 8am tomorrow.

diff boat than last one,bigger..lobster boat.

been spending a lot of time on the water this summer and i dont even have a boat in the water !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh great,,just got a call.
> 
> meet the boat at 8am tomorrow.
> 
> diff boat than last one,bigger..lobster boat.
> 
> been spending a lot of time on the water this summer and i dont even have a boat in the water !!



Don't sound like you need one ? LOL

Send me a couple sea bugs ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Don't sound like you need one ? LOL
> 
> Send me a couple sea bugs ! LOL



Never mind , no idea what to do with them if I had them ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Oh great,,just got a call.
> 
> meet the boat at 8am tomorrow.
> 
> diff boat than last one,bigger..lobster boat.
> 
> been spending a lot of time on the water this summer and i dont even have a boat in the water !!



Only thing better than having a boat is having friends that have boats. 


Rick


----------



## wyk

BigDaddyR said:


> Only thing better than having a boat is having friends that have boats.
> 
> 
> Rick



Everytime someone tells me they have a boat, I always assume they also have rufies.


----------



## tbone75

reindeer said:


> Everytime someone tells me they have a boat, I always assume they also have rufies.



No idea what a rufies is ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

What to do ? what to do ??

got a friends mac whacker to fix.

got to get spark to the walk behind tractor i just got.

heat cycle the 359 and finish tuning in wood before it goes.


----------



## wyk

tbone75 said:


> No idea what a rufies is ? LOL



Wanna come and see my boat?


----------



## tbone75

reindeer said:


> Wanna come and see my boat?



You bet !! Would love to see Ireland too !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What to do ? what to do ??
> 
> got a friends mac whacker to fix.
> 
> got to get spark to the walk behind tractor i just got.
> 
> heat cycle the 359 and finish tuning in wood before it goes.



359 , get it gone !
Then the Mac-whack ! LOL I got one of them . May not be much good on it ?

Tractor ? How bad ya need it ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What to do ? what to do ??
> 
> got a friends mac whacker to fix.
> 
> got to get spark to the walk behind tractor i just got.
> 
> heat cycle the 359 and finish tuning in wood before it goes.



You forgot one !

Be a SLUG !


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Sure were loud last night......


Lets see how that prekote aluminum and magnesium surface treatment works... If its good enough for the USAF, air canada, and united, it should be good enough for an old mac..... LOL


----------



## IEL

Sure has become a lot quieter since last night.....


----------



## sefh3

Well the family made it into Canada last night with no problems. The falls are pretty amazing. That is a ton of water moving.


----------



## wyk

tbone75 said:


> You bet !! Would love to see Ireland too !



Here's Ireland with boats(Loch Derg/Killaloe)


----------



## IEL

I hope that carb stuff arrives from Ron soon. It might be helpful with the odd old tillitson on this mac...


----------



## AU_K2500

Just a few more hours and I'll be headed west. 

Then its right back to work to burn the midnight oil. Been swamped lately. But that's good news for the company. Means orders coming in! Were pushing about 30-35 trucks out a week.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas!
> 
> Big day today.
> 
> Get to drive from creedmoor to franklinton and back on my lunch. If its a scam or refinance, grape ape won't be happy.



Call them and ask who it is from........


----------



## IEL

I hope sparky likes the scored mini mac jug I sent him.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Oh great,,just got a call.
> 
> meet the boat at 8am tomorrow.
> 
> diff boat than last one,bigger..lobster boat.
> 
> been spending a lot of time on the water this summer and i dont even have a boat in the water !!




Ron; such a hard life. 

Me heart goes out to you in your misery. 

Have a good one Ol Buddy.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Well the family made it into Canada last night with no problems. The falls are pretty amazing. That is a ton of water moving.



We built a pump once to shut off one side of the falls..............

Anybody believe that??


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Well the family made it into Canada last night with no problems. The falls are pretty amazing. That is a ton of water moving.



Bet your having a good time !


----------



## tbone75

reindeer said:


> Here's Ireland with boats(Loch Derg/Killaloe)



All I can say is WOW !! That is awesome !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> We built a pump once to shut off one side of the falls..............
> 
> Anybody believe that??



Did it work ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Did it work ?



Actually it did.......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Actually it did.......



Had to be a monster !!


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> I hope that carb stuff arrives from Ron soon. It might be helpful with the odd old tillitson on this mac...





DivShare - Folder - CarbStuff

start with that..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> DivShare - Folder - CarbStuff
> 
> start with that..



Great stuff in there !!!!


----------



## wyk

tbone75 said:


> All I can say is WOW !! That is awesome !!



Psh - ain't no thang

Here's a few more images I took recently:

Kells(13th century Norman fort)






The Rock Of Dunamase(Super old. I forget how old, tho)






The other side of the castle:






Cahir Castle:






Cashel Castle and Hore Abbey:






Passage East:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> All I can say is WOW !! That is awesome !!



Absolutely.


----------



## tbone75

reindeer said:


> Psh - ain't no thang
> 
> Here's a few more images I took recently:
> 
> Kells(13th century Norman fort)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rock Of Dunamase(Super old. I forget how old, tho)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of the castle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cahir Castle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashel Castle and Hore Abbey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passage East:



Your right , the first one was nothing !
I would love to go see that ! And go through a castle !!
Nothing like that over here !
Thanks !! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wyk

tbone75 said:


> Your right , the first one was nothing !
> I would love to go see that ! And go through a castle !!
> Nothing like that over here !
> Thanks !! :msp_thumbsup:



And further south we have Cork:





















Every town, village, city, etc will either have a castle, abbey, priory, church, or some sort of ruins. Lot's of history here. Kells is 15 minutes away from me, BTW.


----------



## wyk

You seem to like Loch Derg and Killaloe - so here's more. These are circa 2008 or so:






Easy to tell this is Killaloe as "Chill/Kill" is Irish for Church:





More Loch Derg)(Loch being Irish for Lake):











From this point under the bridge/dam, the Loch Derg ends and the River Shannon continues:


----------



## tbone75

reindeer said:


> And further south we have Cork:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every town, village, city, etc will either have a castle, abbey, priory, church, or some sort of ruins. Lot's of history here. Kells is 15 minutes away from me, BTW.



Beautiful !!! 
Your country has been settled many many more years than mine has.
Thanks for sharing !! Likely as close as I will ever get to seeing it ! LOL
Maybe if I ever hit the lottery I can go see it ! LOL


----------



## wyk

tbone75 said:


> Beautiful !!!
> Your country has been settled many many more years than mine has.
> Thanks for sharing !! Likely as close as I will ever get to seeing it ! LOL
> Maybe if I ever hit the lottery I can go see it ! LOL



MY country? I'm from Texas  I am just lucky enough to live here


----------



## tbone75

reindeer said:


> You seem to like Loch Derg and Killaloe - so here's more. These are circa 2008 or so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to tell this is Killaloe as "Chill/Kill" is Irish for Church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Loch Derg)(Loch being Irish for Lake):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this point under the bridge/dam, the Loch Derg ends and the River Shannon continues:



Had to get my Mom in here to look too ! LOL
She likes the pix too !!


----------



## tbone75

reindeer said:


> MY country? I'm from Texas  I am just lucky enough to live here



Your a long way from home !! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Talked to dealership. Truck is ready. He had it detailed and put 50 dollars in the tank. Leaving at 3 to pick er up.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Talked to dealership. Truck is ready. He had it detailed and put 50 dollars in the tank. Leaving at 3 to pick er up.



And a peace settled on his blood pressure.....


----------



## IEL

I ran into a bit of an issue on cleaning that Mac bar...
The rust came off no trouble, and on one side it is shiny bare metal. The other has a thick black layer on it that will not sand off, no matter how hard I try. It seems almost like mill scale?

Any thoughts on how to get it off? Acid maybe? Any suggestions? I can get muriatic and sulphuric at the local hardware store.


----------



## IEL

Time to walk the puppy..... Back in a while......


----------



## wyk

tbone75 said:


> Your a long way from home !! LOL



Eh. I live here now. I don't plan on returning if I can help it. 

From this:






To this:


----------



## Stihl 041S

reindeer said:


> Eh. I live here now. I don't plan on returning if I can help it.
> 
> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:



Texas is .........well like the song says. In many ways. 

If we bring saw parts do you buy the first pint?


----------



## wyk

Stihl 041S said:


> Texas is .........well like the song says. In many ways.
> 
> If we bring saw parts do you buy the first pint?



I always buy the first pint. Remember, we're on the metric and the UK imperial system here. A pint is 500ML or 1 Imperial pint = 20 US Ounces.

I just had a pint of cider with dinner There is no such thing as soft cider here - it usually has about half again as much alcohol as beer. Being A texan, I still treat it like soda 

Oh, and ya haven't had Guinness if you haven't been to Ireland.


----------



## Stihl 041S

reindeer said:


> I always buy the first pint. Remember, we're on the metric and the UK imperial system here. A pint is 500ML or 1 Imperial pint = 20 US Ounces.
> 
> I just had a pint of cider with dinner There is no such thing as soft cider here - it usually has about half again as much alcohol as beer. Being A texan, I still treat it like soda
> 
> Oh, and ya haven't had Guinness if you haven't been to Ireland.



The cider sounds like Neuer Wein in Germany. 

That years wine. Tastes like cider. Served in big tumblers 

Will spank you silly. 

A twig broom outside a place means they have it. 

And onion cake


----------



## AU_K2500

Lived outside Dallas a year.....I LOATH Dallas. 


In other news, I'm a happy boy!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Lived outside Dallas a year.....I LOATH Dallas.
> 
> 
> In other news, I'm a happy boy!!!!!



Does this make you Mr Happy??


----------



## tbone75

reindeer said:


> I always buy the first pint. Remember, we're on the metric and the UK imperial system here. A pint is 500ML or 1 Imperial pint = 20 US Ounces.
> 
> I just had a pint of cider with dinner There is no such thing as soft cider here - it usually has about half again as much alcohol as beer. Being A texan, I still treat it like soda
> 
> Oh, and ya haven't had Guinness if you haven't been to Ireland.



That is one I haven't tried yet ? 

I really like Killians ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26J0uDIGErM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## tbone75

Stihl waiting to hear back from my Brother Rob ?


----------



## tbone75

Had an hour nap , back to mowing ! Dang stuff is a foot high ! LOL

Been slacking very bad !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Stihl waiting to hear back from my Brother Rob ?



No sweat guy. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26J0uDIGErM&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Ewwwwwww!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Real neat pictures there!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well it was a long day on the job. Normal stupid shenanigans from the labor force and then we had to make a decision and we aren't going to make the Friday deadline... weather just won't allow it! :msp_angry:

The whole summer push was to be done before school started and well.. not going to happen. What do you do? Just push on....

Think I'll go work on this gen set in the barn and get it gone. Parts showed up yesterday so when I get it and this last whacker gone.. I can get back into saw land. 


Hope you have a safe and uneventful trip home tonight Sparky!


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Well the family made it into Canada last night with no problems. The falls are pretty amazing. That is a ton of water moving.



Welcome to Canada Sir , we hope you brought lots a money and hope you have a good time LOL



My oldest daughter was there in July , she'll agree with you about the amaizing site .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26J0uDIGErM&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Sparky.....did someone hack your account?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## IEL

Another day of rod burning tomorrow..... I am still trying to get the hang of these darn 6010 rods....
I will also be trying to get that mac running.

No suggestions on how to get that scale/rust/something off that bar?
I am thinking of battey acid...... It should work...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Would anyone pay $150. for a good looking and fine running Husky 288 XP with a near new 36" sprocketnose bar and chain?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Would anyone pay $150. for a good looking and fine running Husky 288 XP with a near new 36" sprocketnose bar and chain?



The list who wouldn't will be a lot easier to write down Jerry. 

Hey jerry!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sparky.....did someone hack your account?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Lord I hope so........

Cause I didn't know his bread was buttered that side. 

Might explain the Hugphobia.........self conrol and all. 

Hey Jimmy!!!!

The boy is happy!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> The list who wouldn't will be a lot easier to write down Jerry.
> 
> Hey jerry!!



Hey uncle Rob!
It was hard to tell the seller to take a hike,...I don`t want or like Huskies....


----------



## dancan

Hell , 288 , I'm tempted LOL

The oldest daughter called , sez it hot and rainin in Floridah .


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Would anyone pay $150. for a good looking and fine running Husky 288 XP with a near new 36" sprocketnose bar and chain?



Geez I just reread the post , no deal unless it comes with a 16" bar and chain .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hell , 288 , I'm tempted LOL
> 
> The oldest daughter called , sez it hot and rainin in Floridah .



But,..but,..you ain`t pouring any concrete!


----------



## dancan

Are they pavin in front of the new chinee food/sawshop place ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Are they pavin in front of the new chinee food/sawshop place ?



They don`t want no lumps in their asphalt!....:msp_wink:


----------



## dancan

Turds mush down pretty good LOL
Where's Judy workin on the 23rd of sept at what time and where ?


----------



## sefh3

Not sure if this will work or not. Using my daughters iPad

View attachment 310584


----------



## sefh3

Yes Dan you are right everything is pricey.


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Yes Dan you are right everything is pricey.



That's only cause you guys got it cheap


----------



## sefh3

I was surprised to see the currency is about the same.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Turds mush down pretty good LOL
> Where's Judy workin on the 23rd of sept at what time and where ?



Likely QE11 post OP. I will check with her when she gets home.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Not sure if this will work or not. Using my daughters iPad
> 
> View attachment 310584



They shut the water off at night and redirect it through the turbines to generate electricity.


----------



## dancan

Wow !
Ole Biscuit would be proud a that Dark an Stormy LOL
Must be because a the homemade ice that I used following Jim's secret family recipe


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob!
> It was hard to tell the seller to take a hike,...I don`t want or like Huskies....



You know,,,they have new medication out now that may help you with your blindness.............

it filters out the creamsickle hues so you can see true colors !! LOL !

arborist friend of mine stopped by this evening,,talking about a new steal the company got him..

let him try my 372 BB in 18in oak,,,

i could see the smile on his face and afterward all he did was stutter ,,,,duh......


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Would anyone pay $150. for a good looking and fine running Husky 288 XP with a near new 36" sprocketnose bar and chain?



I would if I had it. LOL. Sounds like a good deal to me. 


Rick


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> They shut the water off at night and redirect it through the turbines to generate electricity.



That would not surprise me. The volume of water is amazing. I did notice there are a ton of wind turbines when we crossed into Canada. They tried passing that by me and ran into to many problems with regulations and codes.


----------



## BigDaddyR

John. I got mail. Thanks!! Going out now to put then on and do some other things. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Would anyone pay $150. for a good looking and fine running Husky 288 XP with a near new 36" sprocketnose bar and chain?



You better pick it up...screaming deal!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> You better pick it up...screaming deal!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Yup , lotsa screemin !

"You , and that piece of Shyte get the Ef off my property !!!!"


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum update.

Just talked to him for a bit on the phone and he sounded good and was in decent spirits but life is stihl kicking him so let's all keep him in our prayers. I can't say much as its not my business to discuss but he's struggling with some things so let's keep him in thoughts and prayers. As most of you have known him way before I did a nicer guy is hard to find. 






Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> You better pick it up...screaming deal!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



No Sir,...not me. Don`t like even touching them. Kid looked really dejected when I told him I had no interest in buying a Hooskie. About 2 years ago I bought a like new Husky 262 from him, it had been his dads saw. I bought and sold it the same day, made a cool $100. and never did a thing to the saw, just made a phone call.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You know,,,they have new medication out now that may help you with your blindness.............
> 
> it filters out the creamsickle hues so you can see true colors !! LOL !
> 
> arborist friend of mine stopped by this evening,,talking about a new steal the company got him..
> 
> let him try my 372 BB in 18in oak,,,
> 
> i could see the smile on his face and afterward all he did was stutter ,,,,duh......



That is funny !!!

Good one or two Ron !! LMAO


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Yes Dan you are right everything is pricey.



Now , my daughter says exactly the opposite , can't believe how cheap stuff is , funny that .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup , lotsa screemin !
> 
> "You , and that piece of Shyte get the Ef off my property !!!!"



Kid could barely carry that saw with that 36" bar on it, told me it was his uncles saw and he had given it to him. Durn saw is too big for the kid to start.


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Scooterbum update.
> 
> Just talked to him for a bit on the phone and he sounded good and was in decent spirits but life is stihl kicking him so let's all keep him in our prayers. I can't say much as its not my business to discuss but he's struggling with some things so let's keep him in thoughts and prayers. As most of you have known him way before I did a nicer guy is hard to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



Will do Rick. 

Good of you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Scooterbum update.
> 
> Just talked to him for a bit on the phone and he sounded good and was in decent spirits but life is stihl kicking him so let's all keep him in our prayers. I can't say much as its not my business to discuss but he's struggling with some things so let's keep him in thoughts and prayers. As most of you have known him way before I did a nicer guy is hard to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick




Hope the best for ole Scoot,...don`t see much of him on here any more and nice is hardly scratching the surface.


----------



## dancan

John , I did not get a chance to look at the whacker yet , I'm reconfiguring a hydro splitter with a 5hp Honda so I can rent or sell it , should be done tomorrow so the whacker is next .


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Kid could barely carry that saw with that 36" bar on it, told me it was his uncles saw and he had given it to him. Durn saw is too big for the kid to start.



As a guy from the museum who used to have one said, "it was the best cutting saw I had ever ran... But it darn near took two guys to start the damn thing"


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> That would not surprise me. The volume of water is amazing. I did notice there are a ton of wind turbines when we crossed into Canada. They tried passing that by me and ran into to many problems with regulations and codes.



A communist ( socialist ) country where the gov has control dont have them problems...
kinda like m#######chussettss... 

at least they get cheaper energy than here !!!

my lectrick bill over $100 a month !!


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Scooterbum update.
> 
> Just talked to him for a bit on the phone and he sounded good and was in decent spirits but life is stihl kicking him so let's all keep him in our prayers. I can't say much as its not my business to discuss but he's struggling with some things so let's keep him in thoughts and prayers. As most of you have known him way before I did a nicer guy is hard to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



I may have to give him a call soon. I just talk on the phone much to anyone ? LOL
Sure hope things turn around for him !!


----------



## dancan

A hunderd a month ! You runnin the genny to get it that low ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A communist ( socialist ) country where the gov has control dont have them problems...
> kinda like m#######chussettss...
> 
> at least they get cheaper energy than here !!!
> 
> my lectrick bill over $100 a month !!



Mine is always 130.00 - 150.00 a month. 
Gas hot water,furnace & oven.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Lord I hope so........
> 
> Cause I didn't know his bread was buttered that side.
> 
> Might explain the Hugphobia.........self conrol and all.
> 
> Hey Jimmy!!!!
> 
> The boy is happy!!!!!



Hey Rob!

I don't know why he's so worried about hugs for? 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Made a mess getting it out of the pan !

And was it ever good ! 

Coconut Cream !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> As a guy from the museum who used to have one said, "it was the best cutting saw I had ever ran... But it darn near took two guys to start the damn thing"



I've heard rumors when mine gets back here it will be like that......

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> That would not surprise me. The volume of water is amazing. I did notice there are a ton of wind turbines when we crossed into Canada. They tried passing that by me and ran into to many problems with regulations and codes.



Canada is trying hard to look ,Green, in the eyes of the rest of the world. Canada is into wind turbines big time, I have a few friends involved full time on installing them.
Look up river above the falls, about as far up as you can see there is a dam stretching all the way across from the Canadian side to the American side, the sluice doors raise and lower on that dam to control the flow of water from Lake Erie down the river to Lake Ontario.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> I don't know why he's so worried about hugs for?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



You a funny guy. Lol

Hes still out driving around. 

So sitting by the side of the road cursing.......


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Now , my daughter says exactly the opposite , can't believe how cheap stuff is , funny that .



CHEAP !!! ????????????

taint nuthin CHEAP here !!...

$10 for a 1/2 gal rhum aint cheap !!!

$12 for a 30 pack beer aint cheap !!

we even gotta spend $16 for a saltwater fishin lic !!!..

$25 to reg my plow truck aint cheap !!

do i need to go on ?????????

it's NOT that it's cheap here it's that up there everything is SO way overpriced because of TAXES !!!...

would be cheaper to BUY your own health ins instead of givin 1/2 your paycheck away ! 

but,,,i would prob be one of those collectin and gettin everythin for free anyway,,  .. so would work for me


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> CHEAP !!! ????????????
> 
> taint nuthin CHEAP here !!...
> 
> $10 for a 1/2 gal rhum aint cheap !!!
> 
> $12 for a 30 pack beer aint cheap !!
> 
> we even gotta spend $16 for a saltwater fishin lic !!!..
> 
> $25 to reg my plow truck aint cheap !!
> 
> do i need to go on ?????????
> 
> it's NOT that it's cheap here it's that up there everything is SO way overpriced because of TAXES !!!...
> 
> would be cheaper to BUY your own health ins instead of givin 1/2 your paycheck away !
> 
> but,,,i would prob be one of those collectin and gettin everythin for free anyway,,  .. so would work for me



25 bucks for your truck ! Dang I pay 63 for each truck and 55 for a car each year !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 25 bucks for your truck ! Dang I pay 63 for each truck and 55 for a car each year !



That is still half of what we pay up here yearly.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> A hunderd a month ! You runnin the genny to get it that low ?



LOW !! ???? 

we got because of that damn NUKE plant the highest rates in the country !!!

NextEra Energy Resources

Gas hot water,,gas stove,,wood heat,,gas/wood BBQ,,,TV never on,,STIHL over $100 a month !!,, been as high as $130 this summer with air cond and pool on ,,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is still half of what we pay up here yearly.



You pay to much ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

As we are walking down the hall to head to the pool I ask the lady working why it is so hot in the hall. She said they don't ac the hallways to save money. Doing their part to stay green.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> CHEAP !!! ????????????
> 
> taint nuthin CHEAP here !!...i would prob be one of those collectin and gettin everythin for free anyway,,  .. so would work for me



That make you one of them "Freeloaders" ????


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is still half of what we pay up here yearly.



That would not surprise me. Most things are 1/4 to 1/2 more here than in the states. Now how does you fuel work. Sign says 148 something. Is that for a liter.?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> LOW !! ????
> 
> we got because of that damn NUKE plant the highest rates in the country !!!
> 
> NextEra Energy Resources
> 
> Gas hot water,,gas stove,,wood heat,,gas/wood BBQ,,,TV never on,,STIHL over $100 a month !!,, been as high as $130 this summer with air cond and poo5l on ,,



Our electric bill tops $150-$175 a month so I will trade ya!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> CHEAP !!! ????????????
> 
> taint nuthin CHEAP here !!...
> 
> $10 for a 1/2 gal rhum aint cheap !!!
> 
> $12 for a 30 pack beer aint cheap !!
> 
> we even gotta spend $16 for a saltwater fishin lic !!!..
> 
> $25 to reg my plow truck aint cheap !!
> 
> do i need to go on ?????????
> 
> it's NOT that it's cheap here it's that up there everything is SO way overpriced because of TAXES !!!...
> 
> would be cheaper to BUY your own health ins instead of givin 1/2 your paycheck away !
> 
> but,,,i would prob be one of those collectin and gettin everythin for free anyway,,  .. so would work for me



12.00 for a 30 pack is cheap ! Bout 20.00 here for Bush Light crap !


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> but,,,i would prob be one of those collectin and gettin everythin for free anyway,,  .. so would work for me



We have enough freeloaders. We don't need anymore.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Our electric bill tops $150-$175 a month so I will trade ya!



When I first put this place in my letric bill was 70.00 - 80.00 with A/C running ! LOL Almost doubled in 18 yrs. Taxes did double !


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> We have enough freeloaders. We don't need anymore.



Osama is taking good care of them ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Ron earned his ! The hard way !

Me ?? LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Not sure what's going on with that video....

View attachment 310594

It was worth going back to work for a couple hours.


Will post a picture of the piston with a bit of reference when I get to the house.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Osama is taking good care of them ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Ron earned his ! The hard way !
> 
> Me ?? LOL



Oh yes I know he did and I was not referring to him as a freeloader. I read a note a few days ago retired presidents $450,000 for life a retired senator $180,000 for life. A veteran is $45,000 for life. What is wrong with this picture. That veteran put his/her life on the line for this country and doesn't get any respect.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Canada is trying hard to look ,Green, in the eyes of the rest of the world. Canada is into wind turbines big time, I have a few friends involved full time on installing them.
> Look up river above the falls, about as far up as you can see there is a dam stretching all the way across from the Canadian side to the American side, the sluice doors raise and lower on that dam to control the flow of water from Lake Michigan down the river to Lake Ontario.





Located on the Niagara River, which drains Lake Erie into Lake Ontario, the combined falls form the highest flow rate of any waterfall in the world, ..


Lake Michigan is one of the five Great Lakes of North America and the only one located entirely within the United States...

just a tad confused here,,,,if lake michigan is entirely within the US ,,how does it have a canadian side ???

last time i was out there it looked like lake Erie dumped thru the falls to lake ontario ???

try as i may looking at the chart i cant find a dam above niagara falls...

https://maps.google.com/maps?oe=UTF...gl=us&ei=rwwUUvvSMMez4APpp4HYBA&ved=0CI4BELYD


having fished lake ontario a lot and the niagara river i am interested in that sort of stuff..


----------



## sefh3

I feel a veteran should get everything for free for life!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Not sure what's going on with that video....
> 
> View attachment 310594
> 
> It was worth going back to work for a couple hours.
> 
> 
> Will post a picture of the piston with a bit of reference when I get to the house.



You don't eh ?? 

Tisk. Tisk. The first phase is that river in Egypt.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Not sure what's going on with that video....
> 
> View attachment 310594
> 
> It was worth going back to work for a couple hours.
> 
> 
> Will post a picture of the piston with a bit of reference when I get to the house.



Hey Rob/John...should I ask if they installed the tail gate heaters for the wife when she pushes while he makes motor noises?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> That make you one of them "Freeloaders" ????



YUPm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I am !! 

suckin off the system as much as i can !!

if osama can give all them furin speakin alieans everthin fer nuthin i gonna take what i can too !!!!

proud of it too !!

proud of the canadian comrades i had over there also that i hope are taken care of as they should be also !!

but i bet you dont call them " free loaders "


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Located on the Niagara River, which drains Lake Erie into Lake Ontario, the combined falls form the highest flow rate of any waterfall in the world, ..
> 
> 
> Lake Michigan is one of the five Great Lakes of North America and the only one located entirely within the United States...
> 
> just a tad confused here,,,,if lake michigan is entirely within the US ,,how does it have a canadian side ???
> 
> last time i was out there it looked like lake Erie dumped thru the falls to lake ontario ???
> 
> try as i may looking at the chart i cant find a dam above niagara falls...
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?oe=UTF...gl=us&ei=rwwUUvvSMMez4APpp4HYBA&ved=0CI4BELYD
> 
> 
> having fished lake ontario a lot and the niagara river i am interested in that sort of stuff..



You are right Ron,..its Lake Erie. Just too busy this evening to look things up.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Oh yes I know he did and I was not referring to him as a freeloader. I read a note a few days ago retired presidents $450,000 for life a retired senator $180,000 for life. A veteran is $45,000 for life. What is wrong with this picture. That veteran put his/her life on the line for this country and doesn't get any respect.



I know you wasn't !! 

Assbackerds fer dang sure !!


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Located on the Niagara River, which drains Lake Erie into Lake Ontario, the combined falls form the highest flow rate of any waterfall in the world, ..
> 
> 
> Lake Michigan is one of the five Great Lakes of North America and the only one located entirely within the United States...
> 
> just a tad confused here,,,,if lake michigan is entirely within the US ,,how does it have a canadian side ???
> 
> last time i was out there it looked like lake Erie dumped thru the falls to lake ontario ???
> 
> try as i may looking at the chart i cant find a dam above niagara falls...
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?oe=UTF...gl=us&ei=rwwUUvvSMMez4APpp4HYBA&ved=0CI4BELYD
> 
> 
> having fished lake ontario a lot and the niagara river i am interested in that sort of stuff..



Lake Michigan is between Mi and Wisconsin. It doesn't touch Canada.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey Rob/John...should I ask if they installed the tail gate heaters for the wife when she pushes while he makes motor noises?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ron. 

Those facts are a little sketchy. 

Highest flow??? No way.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YUPm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am !!
> 
> suckin off the system as much as i can !!
> 
> if osama can give all them furin speakin alieans everthin fer nuthin i gonna take what i can too !!!!
> 
> proud of it too !!
> 
> proud of the canadian comrades i had over there also that i hope are taken care of as they should be also !!
> 
> but i bet you dont call them " free loaders "



Take everything you can get !!!!

Wonder if I can get more out of them ? LOL 

Nah , happy to get what I do ! LOL Didn't really earn it, just paid into it a long time.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Aright clowns...done fell asleep on the couch once. I'm out. 6:00 insurance meeting comes early.


Congrats on getting your toy back Sparky! 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Aright clowns...done fell asleep on the couch once. I'm out. 6:00 insurance meeting comes early.
> 
> 
> Congrats on getting your toy back Sparky!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Nite Flappy


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> We have enough freeloaders. We don't need anymore.



but,,,,,,,but,but,,,,,,.....

I payed foreward for my freeloading !!

hoping canada will give me more when i move there ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> but,,,,,,,but,but,,,,,,.....
> 
> I payed foreward for my freeloading !!
> 
> hoping canada will give me more when i move there ??



I don't know Ron , Ireland looks darn good ! LOL

You over paid !


----------



## tbone75

Ron , you finish tuning the 359 ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron , you finish tuning the 359 ?



Gone home !!! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Gone home !!! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Think its gonna be a early nite fer the Slug ! 

3 hrs sleep don't seem to been nuff ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Durn,,gotta go flatside and get ready for another tough day on the ocean tommorrow 

hopefully come home with some lobster and crab and FLOUNDER !! 

no cod or haddock,,, FLOUNDER !!!

maybe bring camera but SO boring


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Durn,,gotta go flatside and get ready for another tough day on the ocean tommorrow
> 
> hopefully come home with some lobster and crab and FLOUNDER !!
> 
> no cod or haddock,,, FLOUNDER !!!
> 
> maybe bring camera but SO boring



nd to think i gotta buy a salt water fishing lic when i get freshwater fish AND hunting for free !!!
FREELOADER !!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

Downtime !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey Rob/John...should I ask if they installed the tail gate heaters for the wife when she pushes while he makes motor noises?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Hey. The Yugo had a heated rear window for just such an occasion.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## jimdad07

Got a bunch of bales moved tonight. Wyatt sure does like steering the tractor. The little guy does pretty good backing into the round bales with the spear. I work the clutch, he works the wheel.


----------



## tbone75

Nite ya Ol Pharts !


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Got a bunch of bales moved tonight. Wyatt sure does like steering the tractor. The little guy does pretty good backing into the round bales with the spear. I work the clutch, he works the wheel.



That will be something he never forgets !


----------



## jimdad07

Sparky I am glad you got your buggy back!


----------



## jimdad07

Sure is quiet in here....do I need to start a fight?
http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=4477329

He asks to stay with Daddy a lot more now. The other night he put about a hundred bb's through his BB gun while I cleaned up some old wood piles. This year he gets to go bear hunting with daddy and camping in the mountains for the first time.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Got a bunch of bales moved tonight. Wyatt sure does like steering the tractor. The little guy does pretty good backing into the round bales with the spear. I work the clutch, he works the wheel.



Tell Wyatt my nickname was Doc. That's what he can call me. 

My partner was Wyatt.


----------



## tbone75

Time for this Ol Phart too !

You all have a good night !


----------



## jimdad07

Nite John.


----------



## jimdad07

New tapatalk upgrade, I can't seem to quote anything.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night John 

Good for you Jimmy on the bales.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Sure is quiet in here....do I need to start a fight?
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=4477329
> 
> He asks to stay with Daddy a lot more now. The other night he put about a hundred bb's through his BB gun while I cleaned up some old wood piles. This year he gets to go bear hunting with daddy and camping in the mountains for the first time.



Enjoy every minute with them. Mine is 6 and goes every where with me and does everything I do. I don't hardly do anything without him. We are looking to get his great grandmothers International C and restore it.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night John. Thanks again for the mail. 


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to the top as my eyes slam shut....


----------



## dancan

Everyone go fishing ?
Sure is quiet ......


----------



## roncoinc

Getting ready to go...

not even 5 am yet !!


----------



## dancan

Daylight here , lots o fog , hope you have a clear day !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Daylight here , lots o fog , hope you have a clear day !



Stihl dark !!

5-day forecast - New Hampshire weather forecast - WMUR News 9


----------



## dancan

Looks like a copy of ours LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Tell Wyatt my nickname was Doc. That's what he can call me.
> 
> My partner was Wyatt.



Ohh you like cards huh? 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Dan and Ron!

Ron you enjoy yourself on the water today!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Remember to give tribute to Neptune.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Remember to give tribute to Neptune.



Pee off the stern ??


----------



## jimdad07

No Ron, I think a #2 off the stern.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Getting ready to go...
> 
> not even 5 am yet !!



Have a good trip Ron, Catch some Lobstah for all of us! 

Morning everyone. 

And Dan, 







...And Jimmy too I guess.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sitting in a nutrition meeting and they are telling a room full of concrete and asphalt crews they shouldn't have soda, fast food, alcohol, and caffeine. Lady has balls...luck they haven't thrown her out of here yet.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Have a good trip Ron, Catch some Lobstah for all of us!
> 
> Morning everyone.
> 
> And Dan,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...And Jimmy too I guess.



Morning Sparky! 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohh this is getting good...she is recommending a spinach based smoothie. Let me hold my breath for those to show up on the job site!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning Sparky!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Morning buddy, hows that meeting going for ya? 

I got 10 bucks a month taken off my insurance for sigining a slip of paper saying i dont smoke. that has been the extenet of our "health" training.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

Jimmy, I think I will stick to my coffee and black tea.....

Hmmmm. Fish and chips with 7up, or steamed turnips with a spinach smoothie..... Hard choice.... LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohh you like cards huh?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



just not aces and eights


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning buddy, hows that meeting going for ya?
> 
> I got 10 bucks a month taken off my insurance for sigining a slip of paper saying i dont smoke. that has been the extenet of our "health" training.



I celebrated with a sausage egg cheese biscuit

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## BigDaddyR

sefh3 said:


> Enjoy every minute with them. Mine is 6 and goes every where with me and does everything I do. I don't hardly do anything without him. We are looking to get his great grandmothers International C and restore it.



My 11 yo sticks so close to me half the time when I turn around I run into him. Even he says he follows me from room to room. LOL. Love these years. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Pee off the stern ??



But not into the wind. LOL


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> I celebrated with a sausage
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Good on ya. Fixed it for ya. 



Rick


----------



## AU_K2500

i think I found the problem....

View attachment 310659


----------



## IEL

I feel like doing some torch cutting today..... I could use some welding coupons....
It will be good to run the airco for a bit.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

why is that a problem? just scrape the grooves out and it'll be good to go. what's the crown look like?


----------



## tbone75

Dang it ! Slept to much again ! 
No sleep or too much sleep !
Gotta get this chit evened out !

How ????


----------



## AU_K2500

jerrycmorrow said:


> why is that a problem? just scrape the grooves out and it'll be good to go. what's the crown look like?



the crown dont look any better...


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> the crown dont look any better...



Do them other things you talked about,should be good for a very long time.

Stih a nice truck for a Ferd. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Do them other things you talked about,should be good for a very long time.
> 
> Stih a nice truck for a Ferd. LOL



plan on drinking a few beers and turning a few wrenches tonight. damn thing about it is. Ive got to drain half the coolant to install coolant filter and to get to the fuel filter housing. truck takes so damn long to cool down. it will be after dinner before I can really crawl around and be able to get to everything comfortably.


----------



## tbone75

Pose to been a blue moon last night ? Me and the OL couldn't see anything blue about it ?
I couldn't tell if it was , but the OL should have been able to. LOL

Full moon and blue , was specting something crazy to happen ? Nuttin ? LOL Cept I slept too much ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> plan on drinking a few beers and turning a few wrenches tonight. damn thing about it is. Ive got to drain half the coolant to install coolant filter and to get to the fuel filter housing. truck takes so damn long to cool down. it will be after dinner before I can really crawl around and be able to get to everything comfortably.



Good luck ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Pose to been a blue moon last night ? Me and the OL couldn't see anything blue about it ?
> I couldn't tell if it was , but the OL should have been able to. LOL
> 
> Full moon and blue , was specting something crazy to happen ? Nuttin ? LOL Cept I slept too much ! LOL



I always thought that just meant it was the second full moon in one month....a rare thing. hence "once in a blue moon"


----------



## tbone75

Put one of them chips in that sucker,better mileage and power ! Least my Nephew says they work good ?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> I always thought that just meant it was the second full moon in one month....a rare thing. hence "once in a blue moon"



Could be ? LOL I don't keep track of chit like that. LOL

Sounds right fer sure !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Put one of them chips in that sucker,better mileage and power ! Least my Nephew says they work good ?



mileage is what i would really be after. there is a flash tuner that ive had my eyes on. It could help me re-flash the computer when I eliminate the EGR but you can also order "custom" tunes. you call a company up and tell them your exact make and model, powertrain, mods, etc and they build a tune for your application. the tuner is a little pricey but if it has the advantages and benefits theyre saying, I will strongly consider it. Im not looking for black smoke and huge power. just a good truck i can have a little fun with!


As it sits now, itll chirp the tires into second and third at a little over 3/4 throttle. And if I power brake it.....well thats a different story! Lol. only did it once, has brand new BFGoodrich A/T's want those suckers to last as long as they can. then its getting wrapped in a set on Michelins.


----------



## tbone75

My cuke plants were doing great,the last couple days looks like they died ? Did the same chit last year on me ? 
And no pickles made yet !! May be to late now ? :bang:

Mater plants are all but dead too ! Only one cabbage left stihl alive !

Sprayed that stuff Ron used on everything too !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> mileage is what i would really be after. there is a flash tuner that ive had my eyes on. It could help me re-flash the computer when I eliminate the EGR but you can also order "custom" tunes. you call a company up and tell them your exact make and model, powertrain, mods, etc and they build a tune for your application. the tuner is a little pricey but if it has the advantages and benefits theyre saying, I will strongly consider it. Im not looking for black smoke and huge power. just a good truck i can have a little fun with!
> 
> 
> As it sits now, itll chirp the tires into second and third at a little over 3/4 throttle. And if I power brake it.....well thats a different story! Lol. only did it once, has brand new BFGoodrich A/T's want those suckers to last as long as they can. then its getting wrapped in a set on Michelins.



Nephew had a couple different kinds ? Both were a couple hundred I think ?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> mileage is what i would really be after. there is a flash tuner that ive had my eyes on. It could help me re-flash the computer when I eliminate the EGR but you can also order "custom" tunes. you call a company up and tell them your exact make and model, powertrain, mods, etc and they build a tune for your application. the tuner is a little pricey but if it has the advantages and benefits theyre saying, I will strongly consider it. Im not looking for black smoke and huge power. just a good truck i can have a little fun with!
> 
> 
> As it sits now, itll chirp the tires into second and third at a little over 3/4 throttle. And if I power brake it.....well thats a different story! Lol. only did it once, has brand new BFGoodrich A/T's want those suckers to last as long as they can. then its getting wrapped in a set on Michelins.



Nothing can beat Michelins for tires on anything.


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Nothing can beat Michelins for tires on anything.



yep. worth EVERY penny. Long as your gonna keep the vehicle....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> yep. worth EVERY penny. Long as your gonna keep the vehicle....



Yep , long as your keeping it ! LOL

I use to go through cars & trucks like I do saws ! LOL All that ever did was cost me money ! 
Fix them up a little and sell of trade them. LOL 
I learned to keep them ! LOL And not buy junk to start with !

Did that with guns for bout 10 yrs. Did make a little doing that. Just to hard to let go of them ! LOL

Saws are a little different ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Chance of T-Storms today and tomorrow , better get on the mower !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohh you like cards huh?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



It was a gun thing when I was smithing.


----------



## farrell

Afternoon fellas!

Work sleep repeat as usual


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> mileage is what i would really be after. there is a flash tuner that ive had my eyes on. It could help me re-flash the computer when I eliminate the EGR but you can also order "custom" tunes. you call a company up and tell them your exact make and model, powertrain, mods, etc and they build a tune for your application. the tuner is a little pricey but if it has the advantages and benefits theyre saying, I will strongly consider it. Im not looking for black smoke and huge power. just a good truck i can have a little fun with!
> 
> 
> As it sits now, itll chirp the tires into second and third at a little over 3/4 throttle. And if I power brake it.....well thats a different story! Lol. only did it once, has brand new BFGoodrich A/T's want those suckers to last as long as they can. then its getting wrapped in a set on Michelins.



Usually one takes it a little easy on a new rebuild. 

Just sayin.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Afternoon fellas!
> 
> Work sleep repeat as usual



Hey AdamApple !!


----------



## tbone75

Back isn't ready to mow just yet. LOL Soon I hope ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Usually one takes it a little easy on a new rebuild.
> 
> Just sayin.



That was coming out of the dealership...prior to rebuild. 


Smartazz.


----------



## tbone75

Where has that Noah been ? Hope his boat didn't sink !


----------



## jerrycmorrow

AU_K2500 said:


> I always thought that just meant it was the second full moon in one month....a rare thing. hence "once in a blue moon"



yep


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> That was coming out of the dealership...prior to rebuild.
> 
> 
> Smartazz.



Well if that was all it could do you should have taken it back right away .....

But it is only a Ferd. So expectations are lower.......

Hey mark.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well if that was all it could do you should have taken it back right away .....
> 
> But it is only a Ferd. So expectations are lower.......
> 
> Hey mark.



Mongo needs a new user title , Offical Ferd Disser !


----------



## tbone75

Not sure about Beavertailguy600 ? He went and jumped the big pond on us !

Tojo !


----------



## tbone75

No idea bout me ?
Ferd
Chevy
Nissian

Covered my bases I guess ?

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Mongo needs a new user title , Offical Ferd Disser !



And I was holding back. 

Shelby wanted the Chevy.........


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No idea bout me ?
> Ferd
> Chevy
> Nissian
> 
> Covered my bases I guess ?
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:




Hey John. 

Mark started it!!!!!


----------



## IEL

Would anyone happen to know a source for one of those kinetrol quarter turn actuators?
Rob?

A used one would be find (possibly better....)

I have a project in mind that could use one.

I figured its worth asking before I buy one on the bay, or order a new one.
I know a few industrial suppliers local that could likely get them.... Im just cheap/broke...

They are those yellow ones used all the time on mythbusters.


----------



## wyk

tbone75 said:


> 12.00 for a 30 pack is cheap ! Bout 20.00 here for Bush Light crap !



There's a drawback for Ireland. Alcohol is twice as expensive 

Slows me down some... you can still see out this window, after all:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Mongo needs a new user title , Offical Ferd Disser !



Learned from you!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Learned from you!!!!



Your doing well Grasshopper !


----------



## tbone75

reindeer said:


> There's a drawback for Ireland. Alcohol is twice as expensive
> 
> Slows me down some... you can still see out this window, after all:



Nice variety ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Lots of JB in there , but no JD ?


----------



## tbone75

That dang grass is mowed !! 

Now I can get back to important stuff !


Soon as I get back off muh azz . LOL


----------



## wyk

tbone75 said:


> Nice variety ! :hmm3grin2orange:



What can I say? I likes my Bourbon.


----------



## tbone75

reindeer said:


> What can I say? I likes my Bourbon.



Nuttin wrong with that ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Picked up a pint of corn yesterday ! LOL

Edit: The OL did ! LOL

Hope its better than that tater stuff ! Didn't even get a good buzz off half a jar ?

Only had one beer since that ! 

6 pack of Killians in the fridge , been there over a year ! LOL Stihl 6 of them too !


----------



## AU_K2500

well its almost time to call it. 

then to head home. Gotta run by the getting store and pick up stuff for cookies. I know it sounds stupid but its my good buddys birthday on Sunday and my wife used to always bake him a cobbler in auburn and Texas when we were close. now that hes still in texas he needs something that will ship well.


maybe a few PIES....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> well its almost time to call it.
> 
> then to head home. Gotta run by the getting store and pick up stuff for cookies. I know it sounds stupid but its my good buddys birthday on Sunday and my wife used to always bake him a cobbler in auburn and Texas when we were close. now that hes still in texas he needs something that will ship well.
> 
> 
> maybe a few PIES....



Yes....pie!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Thundering out there now ! Glad I am done mowing !

Rain is just South of me right now,getting closer. Let it rain ! LOL

I gots 2 saws to build , 394 & 066/660. 

Plus a pile of whackers stihl ! LOL Can't figure out why I don't like working on them ? Just nothing to them ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yes....pie!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Pies..........

Where have I seen pies??????


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Pies..........
> 
> Where have I seen pies??????



Only 2 SMALL pieces left here ! LOL

Have to ask the OL to make some pies for the mini GTG !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Only 2 SMALL pieces left here ! LOL
> 
> Have to ask the OL to make some pies for the mini GTG !



We could send some.......


Naaaaaaaa. That's too silly


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> We could send some.......
> 
> 
> Naaaaaaaa. That's too silly



I am sure the OL will let you make some here ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stem450Husky

:dunno: I think im lost...:msp_wink:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> :dunno: I think im lost...:msp_wink:



Found your way to the cookies quick enough.....


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Found your way to the cookies quick enough.....



nom nom nom nom nom nom nomopcorn:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> nom nom nom nom nom nom nomopcorn:



One left. 

Peanut butter.......

No pie


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> One left.
> 
> Peanut butter.......
> 
> No pie



leave it for Norm... or stick it under your toolbox for TATER


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> leave it for Norm... or stick it under your toolbox for TATER



Might breed with the mice.


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Might breed with the mice.



super tater mice?! :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> super tater mice?! :msp_scared:



Unsatisfied mice


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> One left.
> 
> Peanut butter.......
> 
> No pie



Where did Rob's pie go????

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Been stuck in the shop and said screw it. Ran in in the rain. 

John...they guy that generated most of that pull on plastic junk....shows up with another today. I told him just buy a decent saw....hell he keeps bringing this junk I'll buy him a damn saw. I'm tired of working on his junk. He's spent enough on junk saw repair to buy a good used 026 or 350 or 029..... nope....keeps these damn things. I hate to tune these they vibrate so bad!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

And on this night, in the jarrel house, the beer, and profanities, shall flow 

View attachment 310719


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> And on this night, in the jarrel house, the beer, and profanities, shall flow
> 
> View attachment 310719



I have to ask what and why?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> And on this night, in the jarrel house, the beer, and profanities, shall flow
> 
> View attachment 310719



ah good ol 6.0hhhh


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> And on this night, in the jarrel house, the beer, and profanities, shall flow
> 
> View attachment 310719



Ohh yeah...one more pic a bit further right and then one a bit to the left please!



Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> I have to ask what and why?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



3 gauge cluster, coolant filter, and fuel regulator spring.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohh yeah...one more pic a bit further right and then one a bit to the left please!
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Its a house divided.....


----------



## Stem450Husky

AU_K2500 said:


> 3 gauge cluster, coolant filter, and fuel regulator spring.



already do a EGR delete?


----------



## AU_K2500

Stem450Husky said:


> already do a EGR delete?



Gotta wait for power train warranty to run out.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> 3 gauge cluster, coolant filter, and fuel regulator spring.



Did you make sure they didn't do the filter while in there?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> And on this night, in the jarrel house, the beer, and profanities, shall flow
> 
> View attachment 310719



Hope ya moved the washer and drier first......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Its a house divided.....



Pictures will let us confirm or discredit that statement.....

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> Gotta wait for power train warranty to run out.



You gotta wait another WEEK???


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> You gotta wait another WEEK???



Ohh you are good Mongo!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

Stem450Husky said:


> nom nom nom nom nom nom nomopcorn:



You speakin French ???


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> You speakin French ???



The Cookie Monster was French ????

Or Canadian..........


----------



## little possum

AU_K2500 said:


> And on this night, in the jarrel house, the beer, and profanities, shall flow


But it is a King Ranch!

You could always turn it into a Fummins!


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Have a good trip Ron, Catch some Lobstah for all of us!
> 
> Morning everyone.
> 
> And Dan,
> ...And Jimmy too I guess.




How bout a cooler full and some big crabs and sea clams and flounder ??


----------



## dancan

One of my customers stopped in today , wanted to know it I would chip some brush for him 
As we were talkin he asked if his 49cc Eekoo was a good saw , I asked him if it cut everything he needed to cut , he said it did and that it stated as good as his Eekoo trimmer , I told him it was a good saw ...... See I'm nice .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My cuke plants were doing great,the last couple days looks like they died ? Did the same chit last year on me ?
> And no pickles made yet !! May be to late now ? :bang:
> 
> Mater plants are all but dead too ! Only one cabbage left stihl alive !
> 
> Sprayed that stuff Ron used on everything too !



You waited to long for the Agrifos,,,,should have went rite to copper that late.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> How bout a cooler full and some big crabs and sea clams and flounder ??



What kind of lure , size hook and bait you usin to catch them bad boys and how many pound test for line ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> What kind of lure , size hook and bait you usin to catch them bad boys and how many pound test for line ?



5 weight sinking tip ,,3 lb flourocarbon with a #22 hornburg


----------



## Stihl 041S

Purdy sight Ron 

Is here a minimum size on the sea clams?
Never heard the term.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You waited to long for the Agrifos,,,,should have went rite to copper that late.



Copper ?


----------



## tbone75

So #2 finally showed again !

He went way past super slacker ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl no Noah ?? :msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

We've got min sizes up here , varies from district to district .
Them big sea clams are like nom nom nom nom nom nom good .
Coquilles St.Jacques good  That's French .


----------



## dancan

Noah's busy polishing flippy caps LOL


----------



## tbone75

Been one busy Slug today !
Mowed the grass,took a truck load of whackers to camper #2 , tore down a 066 !

I won't use acid again to clean jugs , scotch bright,dowel rod,duct tape,cordless drill. Cleaned that jug up in bout 10 mins !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Noah's busy polishing flippy caps LOL



That may just bring him out ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Been one busy Slug today !
> Mowed the grass,took a truck load of whackers to camper #2 , tore down a 066 !
> 
> I won't use acid again to clean jugs , scotch bright,dowel rod,duct tape,cordless drill. Cleaned that jug up in bout 10 mins !!



No heating the jug , no fumes ! 5 times faster !

Thanks to Scoot for that one !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> We've got min sizes up here , varies from district to district .
> Them big sea clams are like nom nom nom nom nom nom good .
> Coquilles St.Jacques good  That's French .



Thanks. Drilling hard SS so I had time to look it up. 

West coast has Pismo clams 4 1/2" min. 5" at Pismo beach. 

Also nom nom nom.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Been one busy Slug today !
> Mowed the grass,took a truck load of whackers to camper #2 , tore down a 066 !
> 
> I won't use acid again to clean jugs , scotch bright,dowel rod,duct tape,cordless drill. Cleaned that jug up in bout 10 mins !!



I know its been discussed before but can we get a pic of your setup?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Purdy sight Ron
> 
> Is here a minimum size on the sea clams?
> Never heard the term.



No size limit,,no limit limit,,no lic required..


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I know its been discussed before but can we get a pic of your setup?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Sure can , give me a few.


----------



## tbone75

Jug cleaner. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm gonna try that on some of these conc saw jugs....brown scotch brite?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm gonna try that on some of these conc saw jugs....brown scotch brite?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Heavy duty stuff .

Thanks to Uncle Mongo ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Oh man,,left 7am,,git home 7:30 pm 

LONG day !!!

then i gotta take care of the fish,,clean out crispers in bottom if fridge,,stack the buggs in there like making a tight fitting firewood pile ! 

use a clam or a crab here and there to fill in spaces,,..

then a shower and made a steak and cheese samich for supper !!

OL better come home HUNGRY tomorrow !!! 

there is enuf food in that cooler for both of us to eat for a week !!

most will get frozen,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,to bad uncle mongo wasnt here to help


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Jug cleaner. LOL



Gonna post it " out there " to see what kind of crap I get ? 

May have been posted before , but I never seen it ?


----------



## Cantdog

Hey.........zzzzupppp????


----------



## tbone75

Just knew that flippy cap comment would bring Noah up from the deep !


----------



## roncoinc

Was VERY calm out on the ocean this mornin...

pic from the flybridge of the water ahead...

dont get skeered cause theres no land in sight !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Just knew that flippy cap comment would bring Noah up from the deep !



'don git me goin' on dem them things......again.....lol!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey.........zzzzupppp????



Glad you say that in jest.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Glad you say that in jest.



Hey Unc.......just used 14" of that large folded HS, before I left the boat.....ben using lot of your generous contributions lately!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was VERY calm out on the ocean this mornin...
> 
> pic from the flybridge of the water ahead...
> 
> dont get skeered cause theres no land in sight !!



I want to go too !


----------



## roncoinc

View of the stern from the flybridge..

boat came from same place Robin is at 

6 cyl cummins moves it at 18mph sog smoothley,,,gotta keep RPM's down to save on fuel !!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 'don git me goin' on dem them things......again.....lol!!!



Dan started it !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> View of the stern from the flybridge..
> 
> boat came from same place Robin is at
> 
> 6 cyl cummins moves it at 18mph sog smoothley,,,gotta keep RPM's down to save on fuel !!



You are just plain MEEN !


----------



## roncoinc

And of course the obligitory lighthouse 

mouth of the anesquam river rockport mass..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> View of the stern from the flybridge..
> 
> boat came from same place Robin is at
> 
> 6 cyl cummins moves it at 18mph sog smoothley,,,gotta keep RPM's down to save on fuel !!




Hmmm.....what's the make??.......to narrow for a Duffy 35......maybe a 34........or a Webbers Cove......or a Fly Point/RepCo (biggest little boat in the bay)


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Hmmm.....what's the make??.......to narrow for a Duffy 35......maybe a 34........or a Webbers Cove......or a Fly Point/RepCo (biggest little boat in the bay)



Webbers cove !!


----------



## IEL

I have been too quiet today.....
Can't think of anything to say?


----------



## roncoinc

As a funny side note,,,,the guy in the pic,,his niece married a guy with money and they just bought a house in floriduh..

closed subdivision,security etc..

comes with a community boat slip,,nice eh ??
covenant on the boat size,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,min 100 FEET !!!!!
so he spent 5.5 MILLION on a new boat............ duh,,,,


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm behind.. but looks like lots of fun Ron. 

I'm down for the night.. leaving the slackers to keep it on the top!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And of course the obligitory lighthouse
> 
> mouth of the anesquam river rockport mass..



Nice pic Ron !! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Webbers cove !!



Hey,,aint a Hinckley but stihl a good work boat....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm behind.. but looks like lots of fun Ron.
> 
> I'm down for the night.. leaving the slackers to keep it on the top!



Nite Flappy


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nice pic Ron !! :msp_thumbsup:



Meh,,,,,,,you seen one lighthouse ya seen em all.

aint like they are scarce !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hey,,aint a Hinckley but stihl a good work boat....




Yeah........Excellent "work boat"........if you're a Rockafella............an' you're workin Martinis.........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Meh,,,,,,,you seen one lighthouse ya seen em all.
> 
> aint like they are scarce !!



They are round here ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Oh ......sorry ....I thought you said "ain't a Hinckley a good work boat"........LOL!!


----------



## jimdad07

John I really like the scotchbrite idea, that will be tried here very quickly!


----------



## gsrsol84mm

roncoinc said:


> Was VERY calm out on the ocean this mornin...
> 
> pic from the flybridge of the water ahead...
> 
> dont get skeered cause theres no land in sight !!




How far Offshore Do You Run ?

Here we are over 60 Miles Offshore in The Shipping Lane In Our Albe 24


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> John I really like the scotchbrite idea, that will be tried here very quickly!



Thank Scooterbum !! He told me !


----------



## Cantdog

No a Webbers cove is a good solid work boat.......I spent many, many days on one in Portland Harbor delivering food, beer and engine parts to the tankers in port back in the early '70s.....just not fast like the newer types.....you gotta have a 36-38' foot boat that runs 40-45 mph to even be a contender in the lobster game around here these days......and there ain't a hundred dollars worth of mufflers on the whole coast....take a 1000 hoss Mack running dual 5" water cooled straight pipes....it can be heard a long ways off....idling........picking up gear......it is really a rodeo......complete with clowns.....


----------



## tbone75

Movie time !!

Olympus has fallen , starting off real good !

You guys have a good night !!



Bout dang time the Chicken Pickin Pit Bull shows up too ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> No heating the jug , no fumes ! 5 times faster !
> 
> Thanks to Scoot for that one !!



Have to teach me that trick. Sounds like a good one. 


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Unc.......just used 14" of that large folded HS, before I left the boat.....ben using lot of your generous contributions lately!!!



Glad I could help

I had to do some 4" one time. 2:1 ratio. LOTS of heat. Lol


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Movie time !!
> 
> Olympus has fallen , starting off real good !
> 
> You guys have a good night !!
> 
> 
> 
> Bout dang time the Chicken Pickin Pit Bull shows up too ! :msp_sneaky:



I wanna see that one. 

opcorn:



Rick


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Movie time !!
> 
> Olympus has fallen , starting off real good !
> 
> You guys have a good night !!
> 
> 
> 
> Bout dang time the Chicken Pickin Pit Bull shows up too ! :msp_sneaky:




Been........"Drove Up"........LOL!!


----------



## IEL

Stihl 041S said:


> Glad I could help
> 
> I had to do some 4" one time. 2:1 ratio. LOTS of heat. Lol



Rosebud?


----------



## IEL

Question for our carpenters. What is the preferred skilsaw out on that coast? Sidewinder, or worm drive?
The only worm drive I have ever seen out here is my dad's..... It's an almost unused skilsaw 8 inch. My grandpa bought it for his company for cutting some marble slabs for one job. It did the day of work with a diamond blade, and since then it has only done the odd paving stone....

I know in Ontario, it's all worm drives....
I was just wondering if that keeps up right to the coast?


----------



## jimdad07

Geoff I would go with a standard circular saw if you're just doing standard cross cutting and ripping of plywood. A worm gear is great for making good rips and fine work, at least for me any how. For most of what I do I use a Dewalt circ saw with a 7.25" blade. I like the Dewalt, I've put it through some major cutting and she still takes more. The nicest circ saw for weight I've used was a Makita, very light with lots of power. The Milwaukee I have is heavy and lethargic, more like a boat anchor. The Porter Cable is light but they don't seem to be as tough as they used to be. Robin can probably give you a better review on saws than I can.


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> So #2 finally showed again !
> 
> He went way past super slacker ! :msp_sneaky:



I'm back again, making my monthly appearance like normal LOL


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Have to teach me that trick. Sounds like a good one.
> 
> 
> Rick



Nothing to it , just like the pic shows. Run the drill and work it on the bad stuff.


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> I'm back again, making my monthly appearance like normal LOL



You mean yearly ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Movie was good , little far fetched. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Movie was good , little far fetched. LOL



And we're all so normal


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And we're all so normal



Normal for in here !


----------



## tbone75

Seem to be amassing a pile of 020T & 200T parts !

Yes whoreding ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Gonna build me a few of them suckers ! Then ???? LOL


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> You mean yearly ? :msp_sneaky:



I know right! been a lot of changes here at the homestead lately (some good some bad), but I'm picking up my pieces and now I can spend more time on here!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> I know right! been a lot of changes here at the homestead lately (some good some bad), but I'm picking up my pieces and now I can spend more time on here!



Well goody. Goody. 

Hey Robby


----------



## dancan

Mmmmmorning , coffee time


----------



## Stem450Husky

dancan said:


> Mmmmmorning , coffee time



morning Dan!


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Well goody. Goody.
> 
> Hey Robby



happy happy joy joy LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob , Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Its lieutenant Dan !



Warm week up there.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Its lieutenant Dan !
> 
> 
> 
> Warm week up there.



Yep been warm here too...85-90......GREAT fiberglassing weather!!! I'm headed to the island today....I hope:msp_scared:......sea trials today....get to see how much steeper prop I can swing..whooohoo!!! 4pointree sounds good.....got 6/10ths of an hr on the new clock....in the driveway on hoses......


----------



## dancan

AC going full tilt up , I'm turning into a slacker out there .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep been warm here too...85-90......GREAT fiberglassing weather!!! I'm headed to the island today....I hope:msp_scared:......sea trials today....get to see how much steeper prop I can swing..whooohoo!!! 4pointree sounds good.....got 6/10ths of an hr on the new clock....in the driveway on hoses......



Remember I'm pullin for ya. We're all in this together.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Geoff I would go with a standard circular saw if you're just doing standard cross cutting and ripping of plywood. A worm gear is great for making good rips and fine work, at least for me any how. For most of what I do I use a Dewalt circ saw with a 7.25" blade. I like the Dewalt, I've put it through some major cutting and she still takes more. The nicest circ saw for weight I've used was a Makita, very light with lots of power. The Milwaukee I have is heavy and lethargic, more like a boat anchor. The Porter Cable is light but they don't seem to be as tough as they used to be. Robin can probably give you a better review on saws than I can.



Well Jim, I use a circ saw most every day at work on the job. Like you I have used every make and model made but prefer my Makita 7.5`s the most. I have 3 of them, the oldest dating from around 1979 and it is still running fine. The Makita of that time line was the most ergonomically designed saw there was out there and they had the power to cut any framing lumber we used. I have 2 of the big Black N Decker 8" Super saw Cats, powerful but very heavy, 8" Makita that is also overkill but great for retaining wall materials. The DeWalt machines are great saws and will likely be my next purchase although I don`t really need any more saw than I already have. I have 2 Craftsman 7.5`s, one was my dads first and only saw bought around 1966, it can still cut with the best of them but being all metal I would hate to damage it. The worm drives are are as you stated used mostly for rip cuts, just too heavy for every cross cut we make and I make a lot of them.....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Geoff I would go with a standard circular saw if you're just doing standard cross cutting and ripping of plywood. A worm gear is great for making good rips and fine work, at least for me any how. For most of what I do I use a Dewalt circ saw with a 7.25" blade. I like the Dewalt, I've put it through some major cutting and she still takes more. The nicest circ saw for weight I've used was a Makita, very light with lots of power. The Milwaukee I have is heavy and lethargic, more like a boat anchor. The Porter Cable is light but they don't seem to be as tough as they used to be. Robin can probably give you a better review on saws than I can.



I've always liked the Makitas. What I use right now. Have run a DeWalt and it wasn't bad nor was the Bosch...but I always come back to my Makitas. 18 years of construction .....I've been through some skill saws. For what it is worth, my gear drive has never had a new blade put on it....rarely comes out. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning fellow nuts!

Anyone hear from Sparky or did he get sucked into the turbo?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning fellow nuts!
> 
> Anyone hear from Sparky or did he get sucked into the turbo?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



That would be one huge turbo!...LOL...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys. No word from Sparky, maybe the Mud Flap Monster got him?


----------



## AU_K2500

No, turbo isn't that big....

Gauge install went well, even had time to mount the remote coolant filter. Will make all the finally gauge connections on motor and tranny tonight, as well as plump the coolant filter. Got a ragging headache about 9 and had to head in the house.


----------



## dancan

Breakfast Mmmmm .


----------



## BigDaddyR

Gmorning Slakizens. Finally have coffee and waking up now in 2nd hour at work. Might get home in time to have enough light to tune or attempt to tune a few saws. See if the little Poulan and Husky 36 carbs are up to the task or need help. I think the 36 might be good to go. 


Rick


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

Jimmy, Jerry, Jim, I have ran a worm drive for one cut, and decided I like the Sidewinder for everything but concrete.
My dad still has his skilsaw from when he did concrete formwork in the 1980s. One of the old magnesium skilsaw commercial units. That's a nice saw. His other is a 1950s black and decker, the same one my grandpa used as his first skilsaw when he came here from Germany. Surprisingly, it's actually lighter, and nicer to use than the newer skilsaw..... LOL


I will likely be buying something used. Either a skilsaw, or an old makita.

I was more just wondering if the East coast was like Ontario, where they use a wormdrive for everything.


----------



## tbone75

Yep , its morning again !


----------



## mainewoods

Showed my wife this photo in hopes of getting her to help with the wood pile and her response was " WE don't need another kid and YOU don't need another chainsaw"!


----------



## tbone75

mainewoods said:


> Showed my wife this photo in hopes of getting her to help with the wood pile and her response was " WE don't need another kid and YOU don't need another chainsaw"!



My wife always helps with the fire wood ! And don't care how many saws I have !


Got it made , don't I. :hmm3grin2orange:


Never stop trying !!


----------



## mainewoods

She helps me too, I call her the pilot. I cut it down-haul it out -cut it up- split it and she piles it!


----------



## tbone75

mainewoods said:


> She helps me too, I call her the pilot. I cut it down-haul it out -cut it up- split it and she piles it!



Got mine doing everything but running a saw. 

Yep , got it made ! LOL

You are doing just fine there too ! But you need more saws ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

mainewoods said:


> Showed my wife this photo in hopes of getting her to help with the wood pile and her response was " WE don't need another kid and YOU don't need another chainsaw"!



I knew wimmin prefered squeels,,more pretty !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I knew wimmin prefered squeels,,more pretty !! LOL !!



Was waiting on something like that !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Forgot to show my lunch time activities yesterday.... an little 372 love and a new loop of square ground chain in 30" sweet gum. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Sitting here waiting on fred-x , some how I missed him yesterday ? Never left the house ? Must be one I have to sign for ?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Forgot to show my lunch time activities yesterday.... an little 372 love and a new loop of square ground chain in 30" sweet gum.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Need to get my 372 out and run it ! All I did was put it together and fire it up a couple times ! Got to make sure its good to go,then grind on it !


----------



## tbone75

What you got going today Ron ? Tractor thingy ?


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Forgot to show my lunch time activities yesterday.... an little 372 love and a new loop of square ground chain in 30" sweet gum.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Who'd you get to write your name on your name tag for you?


----------



## Mastermind

Good morning friends!!!!!


----------



## IEL

Morning randy!



Well guys, Im cleaning my room, than headding out to the museum for the day.
Not sure what the plan is today? I know I will be brazing an exhaust pipe back together, and thats it...
I might be getting sent on the roof to drill some holes, and hook up the grounding for the big HF antenna.
I hope the roof will support me..... Its kind of a chitty roof..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Good morning friends!!!!!



Morning Moobs !

You don't hang around here very much ? 

Fix that ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Randy you happen to know how to get the clutch drum off a Stihl whacker ? FS76


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Morning Moobs !
> 
> You don't hang around here very much ?
> 
> Fix that ! LOL



I'd hang out more, but this thread moves so fast I can't keep up. Dang work......it gets in the way of everything. 

I had some land cleared yesterday. About 1/3 acre. They used a track hoe and a dozer. Piled all the trees at the very back of the property, dug a hole to bury was was left of a house that burned 30 years ago, and then dressed it up pretty well. 

Guess what they charged me for that?


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Randy you happen to know how to get the clutch drum off a Stihl whacker ? FS76



Sledgehammer?


----------



## Mastermind

Mastermind said:


> Sledgehammer?



Seriously, look for a screw inside where the cable splines in......


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I'd hang out more, but this thread moves so fast I can't keep up. Dang work......it gets in the way of everything.
> 
> I had some land cleared yesterday. About 1/3 acre. They used a track hoe and a dozer. Piled all the trees at the very back of the property, dug a hole to bury was was left of a house that burned 30 years ago, and then dressed it up pretty well.
> 
> Guess what they charged me for that?



Couple grand ?


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Seriously, look for a screw inside where the cable splines in......



OK , looked down in there , maybe it full of dirt ?

Thanks !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Getting ready to build the new shop ?


----------



## IEL

Mastermind said:


> Sledgehammer?



He didnt seem to like my cutting torch idea.....
Maybe he also wants to put it back together?


----------



## mainewoods

You are doing just fine there too ! But you need more saws ! LOL[/QUOTE]

I have quite a few more saws -just didn't want anyone to think I had CAD or anything. Trouble is guys in the CAD support group I attend have more saws than I do and I can't have that! It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## AU_K2500

Mastermind said:


> I'd hang out more, but this thread moves so fast I can't keep up. Dang work......it gets in the way of everything.
> 
> I had some land cleared yesterday. About 1/3 acre. They used a track hoe and a dozer. Piled all the trees at the very back of the property, dug a hole to bury was was left of a house that burned 30 years ago, and then dressed it up pretty well.
> 
> Guess what they charged me for that?



1200-1800 bucks.


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> Couple grand ?



$250.00

I love this part of TN. 



tbone75 said:


> Getting ready to build the new shop ?



Not there. That spot is for a garden. :msp_thumbup:



mainewoods said:


> You are doing just fine there too ! But you need more saws ! LOL



I have quite a few more saws -just didn't want anyone to think I had CAD or anything. Trouble is guys in the CAD support group I attend have more saws than I do and I can't have that! It's a vicious cycle.[/QUOTE]

I just need one more saw. 

I've got a Poulan Pro 655BP coming. 

Then I'll just need one more.


----------



## tbone75

mainewoods said:


> You are doing just fine there too ! But you need more saws ! LOL



I have quite a few more saws -just didn't want anyone to think I had CAD or anything. Trouble is guys in the CAD support group I attend have more saws than I do and I can't have that! It's a vicious cycle.[/QUOTE]

Working on getting more ! Think I have bout 200 now ? Changes a lot. LOL


----------



## mainewoods

A case of Black Label and a port job.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> $250.00
> 
> I love this part of TN.
> 
> 
> 
> Not there. That spot is for a garden. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I have quite a few more saws -just didn't want anyone to think I had CAD or anything. Trouble is guys in the CAD support group I attend have more saws than I do and I can't have that! It's a vicious cycle.



I just need one more saw. 

I've got a Poulan Pro 655BP coming. 

Then I'll just need one more.[/QUOTE]

Dang it ! I want a 655BP ! LOL Just haven't found a deal on one yet.

Send that dozer & hoe up here !! Dang that is cheap !!!!


----------



## mainewoods

Mastermind said:


> $250.00
> 
> I love this part of TN.
> 
> 
> 
> Good things happen to good people!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

mainewoods said:


> A case of Black Label and a port job.



Haven't seen any Black Label for many years ! Not bad stuff ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Got mine doing everything but running a saw.
> 
> Yep , got it made ! LOL
> 
> You are doing just fine there too ! But you need more saws ! LOL



More saws is good. Too many saws - uhmm - no such thing in reality. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> More saws is good. Too many saws - uhmm - no such thing in reality.
> 
> 
> Rick



I had to drag in 2 campers for storage ! LOL Got them gutted now,need to build shelves.

Then the nasty job of moving and sorting stuff !


----------



## Mastermind

The guys that did the clearing were working across the road clearing a field. They had been over there for a couple of weeks. While they were in the back, the landowner put a gate up that made it impossible for them to make the turn back out onto the road without coming across the road and onto my land. Well there were a few scraggly trees in their way......so they were in sort of a tight spot. 

I told them to do whatever they needed to do to get out of there. No worries. 

Then I asked them if they would mind just spending a few hours clearing before they loaded up. They were happy to be able to make a few bucks and not have any trouble getting back on the road.


----------



## mainewoods

tbone75 said:


> Haven't seen any Black Label for many years ! Not bad stuff ! LOL



It is good stuff-just don't drink more than a 6 pack or you will look like this.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> The guys that did the clearing were working across the road clearing a field. They had been over there for a couple of weeks. While they were in the back, the landowner put a gate up that made it impossible for them to make the turn back out onto the road without coming across the road and onto my land. Well there were a few scraggly trees in their way......so they were in sort of a tight spot.
> 
> I told them to do whatever they needed to do to get out of there. No worries.
> 
> Then I asked them if they would mind just spending a few hours clearing before they loaded up. They were happy to be able to make a few bucks and not have any trouble getting back on the road.



Worked out great for both of ya !


----------



## mainewoods

I was only 30 at the time, but that was a long time ago and I don't do that anymore.


----------



## tbone75

mainewoods said:


> I was only 30 at the time, but that was a long time ago and I don't do that anymore.



I quit drinking bout 7 yrs ago. I will drink a beer once or twice a year, LOL


----------



## mainewoods

I didn't totally quit drinking - just quit drinking excessively. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## IEL

Well, Im off to the museum for the day. Lets hope things work well. (wishful thinking.... LOL)


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What you got going today Ron ? Tractor thingy ?



First thing i did was mail geoff's cd's.

then stopped to see about renting a skidsteer.
the stopped at a gravel pit.
then saw Phil blow up the alternator on his motor home.

now boiling water for lunch


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> First thing i did was mail geoff's cd's.
> 
> then stopped to see about renting a skidsteer.
> the stopped at a gravel pit.
> then saw Phil blow up the alternator on his motor home.
> 
> now boiling water for lunch



Skidsteer ! Real fun toy ! Can't be cheap to rent ! :msp_ohmy:

Blow an alternator ! Not good at all !


----------



## jimdad07

Picked up some scotchbrite today. I have a few cylinders to do, including the 359 I want to build this winter. I think I'm turning slightly orange, not to mention the smell...


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Picked up some scotchbrite today. I have a few cylinders to do, including the 359 I want to build this winter. I think I'm turning slightly orange, not to mention the smell...



Nah , just came out of the closet ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Just got me another chuck in the front yard !
Wasn't easy ! Took 2 guns ! First gun went click ? Had to dig the shell out,put another in , click ? Think it has a problem ?
Go get another out , point and "click" . WTF !! No booits ! LOL Grab another clip load and bang , gotcha ! 
My guns are always loaded sitting in the safe. Someone fergot to reload ! DUH !!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Just got me another chuck in the front yard !
> Wasn't easy ! Took 2 guns ! First gun went click ? Had to dig the shell out,put another in , click ? Think it has a problem ?
> Go get another out , point and "click" . WTF !! No booits ! LOL Grab another clip load and bang , gotcha !
> My guns are always loaded sitting in the safe. Someone fergot to reload ! DUH !!



first one musta been a Whoskie Rifle....


----------



## mainewoods

Musta been a stupid chuck to let you take 3 shots at it ! :msp_wink:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

whachuguys think of an early husky 61 rancher (white top). $25. good b&c. chain brake handle not visible (one pic from the starter side). safety device for throttle handle missing. won't start but has spark per seller. looking at it today. prolly gonna get it since new chain is worth the price. gonna pull muff before final decision.


----------



## tbone75

Got a big box in the mail today , this didn't make it so well ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> whachuguys think of an early husky 61 rancher. $25. good b&c. chain brake handle not visible (one pic from the starter side). safety device for throttle handle missing. won't start but has spark per seller. looking at it today. prolly gonna get it since new chain is worth the price. gonna pull muff before final decision.



Sounds like a good deal !


----------



## mainewoods

Must have thought that rifle was just another Husky and didn't need loadin':msp_biggrin:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Got a big box in the mail today , this didn't make it so well ! :hmm3grin2orange:




Mmmmmm PIE!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

mainewoods said:


> Must have thought that rifle was just another Husky and didn't need loadin':msp_biggrin:



Hadn't use it in a while , been using my 10/22 . I put a titanium firing pin in it years ago,maybe that ? Tear into it and see ?


----------



## mainewoods

Kinda hard to keep track what needs loadin' and what don't with umpteen hundred chainsaws in the same safe.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Mmmmmm PIE!!!!!



You and Flappy have anything to do with that ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You and Flappy have anything to do with that ? :msp_sneaky:



How would that even be possible. the Box came from PA...


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> How would that even be possible. the Box came from PA...



You two could have helped in one way or another !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> You two could have helped in one way or another !



im an ape, and hes a pancake. even when combined, were not that smart. 

Now Rob on the other hand.....hes pretty crafty.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Just got me another chuck in the front yard !
> Wasn't easy ! Took 2 guns ! First gun went click ? Had to dig the shell out,put another in , click ? Think it has a problem ?
> Go get another out , point and "click" . WTF !! No booits ! LOL Grab another clip load and bang , gotcha !
> My guns are always loaded sitting in the safe. Someone fergot to reload ! DUH !!



You got dies for a gun to kill ground hogs.........

You got to learn to like pie though........


----------



## tbone75

mainewoods said:


> Kinda hard to keep track what needs loadin' and what don't with umpteen hundred chainsaws in the same safe.:hmm3grin2orange:



Darn thing taint big nuff , or I may have a couple in there ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You got dies for a gun to kill ground hogs.........
> 
> You got to learn to like pie though........



Elephant size ground hogs ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> im an ape, and hes a pancake. even when combined, were not that smart.
> 
> Now Rob on the other hand.....hes pretty crafty.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mastermind said:


> $250.00
> 
> I love this part of TN.
> 
> 
> 
> Not there. That spot is for a garden. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I have quite a few more saws -just didn't want anyone to think I had CAD or anything. Trouble is guys in the CAD support group I attend have more saws than I do and I can't have that! It's a vicious cycle.



I just need one more saw. 

I've got a Poulan Pro 655BP coming. 

Then I'll just need one more.[/QUOTE]

Don't tell him he didn't cover fuel!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You got dies for a gun to kill ground hogs.........
> 
> You got to learn to like pie though........



Mom just did up some apples last night for pie ! Not sure when I get it yet ?


----------



## tbone75

Uncle Mongo is one sly sneaky SOG ! Gots to watch him very close !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Elephant size ground hogs ! :msp_w00t:



Well.....yeah.....

But it will knock the KWAP out of little ones too. 

Proven fact.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mastermind said:


> The guys that did the clearing were working across the road clearing a field. They had been over there for a couple of weeks. While they were in the back, the landowner put a gate up that made it impossible for them to make the turn back out onto the road without coming across the road and onto my land. Well there were a few scraggly trees in their way......so they were in sort of a tight spot.
> 
> I told them to do whatever they needed to do to get out of there. No worries.
> 
> Then I asked them if they would mind just spending a few hours clearing before they loaded up. They were happy to be able to make a few bucks and not have any trouble getting back on the road.



Win win for you both!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Got a big box in the mail today , this didn't make it so well ! :hmm3grin2orange:



"The pie is good John" ...... where have I heard that?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Elephant size ground hogs ! :msp_w00t:



Kill and dispose all at once!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well.....yeah.....
> 
> But it will knock the KWAP out of little ones too.
> 
> Proven fact.



Kwap would be all thats left ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> "The pie is good John" ...... where have I heard that?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



I wonder ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I wonder ! :msp_sneaky:



Mongo try pie......pie good!!!!!

Send to friend!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Dang fred-x is starting to tick me off ! Usually here bout 10am ? Said I wasn't home yesterday ? Never left the house ?
Got a 42lb box of 200T parts for me ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Mongo try pie......pie good!!!!!
> 
> Send to friend!!!!



Mongo should have finished it ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Mongo should have finished it ! :msp_sneaky:



Mongo learn manners. Nomnomnom....

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Mongo try pie......pie good!!!!!
> 
> Send to friend!!!!



Come to think of it, I had an apple pie on saturday, It WAS good! 

So good in fact, I told Unc he needed to try one.....


----------



## tbone75

Can't go to the shop , may miss fred-x ! Going a little stir crazy !

No one else is here to watch for him !


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Come to think of it, I had an apple pie on saturday, It WAS good!
> 
> So good in fact, I told Unc he needed to try one.....



Starting to see the big picture now ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Every time I hear Mongo I go right to Blazing Saddles and the line of "Mongo like candy"

Then..."Send wire to main office..tell them I said owwwww!"

Classic movie it was...

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Starting to see the big picture now ! :msp_sneaky:



They tried to push the pie on me...but I resisted. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Every time I hear Mongo I go right to Blazing Saddles and the line of "Mongo like candy"
> 
> Then..."Send wire to main office..tell them I said owwwww!"
> 
> Classic movie it was...
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Punching the horse was good ! LOL

Sitting around the fire eating beans ! I would fit right in !


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> They tried to push the pie on me...but I resisted.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



You were too busy being an Auto Mechanic. 

Dan would be proud.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Think about how well traveled that pie was John...lots of miles! 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> They tried to push the pie on me...but I resisted.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Knew all 3 of you had something to do with it ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> You were too busy being an Auto Mechanic.
> 
> Dan would be proud.



Tire technician....get it right!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Think about how well traveled that pie was John...lots of miles!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Its not done yet ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Knew all 3 of you had something to do with it ! :msp_razz:



We were gathered together and thought of you...then some of us hugged and some of us were scared. Then we shot stuff....

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Its not done yet ! :msp_w00t:



We would be upset if it was...world's most traveled pie from McD's? How do we record this with Guinness?

Mmmmm....Guinness....yum yum!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Wonder where the pie will show up next ? May add a little something with it ? :msp_smile:


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Its not done yet ! :msp_w00t:



Like your style!


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> We were gathered together and thought of you...then some of us hugged and some of us were scared. Then we shot stuff....
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Its still weird....Men DO NOT hug. you are a man, right? 



Jimmy in NC said:


> We would be upset if it was...world's most traveled pie from McD's? How do we record this with Guinness?
> 
> Mmmmm....Guinness....yum yum!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Damnit Jimmy, now I want a beer....


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Its still weird....Men DO NOT hug. you are a man, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit Jimmy, now I want a beer....



Hell yes they do ! Ya scared ?


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Hell yes they do ! Ya scared ?



not right now....

Hey john, about that trip to Ohio. Fraid its not gonna happen.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> im an ape, and hes a pancake. even when combined, were not that smart.
> 
> Now Rob on the other hand.....hes pretty crafty.



LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cool2:

now that there,,,,,,,,,THAT is some DAMN funny !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Seeing uncle mongo didnt accept my invite for lunch i had my friend Old Phil over.

first course was sea clams..

second course was crabs.

third course was lobster.

fourth course was more lobstah !!

we didnt get to the flounder 

to full..... ,..


BURP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Seeing uncle mongo didnt accept my invite for lunch i had my friend Old Phil over.
> 
> first course was sea clams..
> 
> second course was crabs.
> 
> third course was lobster.
> 
> fourth course was more lobstah !!
> 
> we didnt get to the flounder
> 
> to full..... ,..
> 
> 
> BURP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Save the flounder for me !!
Crab is good too ! It anything like lobster ?


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> not right now....
> 
> Hey john, about that trip to Ohio. Fraid its not gonna happen.



OK , I won't hug ya. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam cold Ron. Dam cold. 

Hey Ron. !!


----------



## tbone75

Guess I am gonna have to call fed-x , stihl not here ! Maybe a new driver that can't find me with his GPS ? :bang:

UPS never has any problem finding me ! Or the USPS !


----------



## Stihl 041S

MAy be Corvette in Carlisle


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> MAy be Corvette in Carlisle



Yup. Vettes and pieces all over rt 15 north

Lots of vettes


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> OK , I won't hug ya. LOL



Im not sure you can be trusted. Ill have flap jack with me, he can intercept all the hugs.


----------



## IEL

Back early today.
Museum closed up early....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yup. Vettes and pieces all over rt 15 north
> 
> Lots of vettes



Bought a headlight for my Vette some where in PA , Vette junk yard. That was the first deer ! Second one hit the same spot !!


----------



## tbone75

Found my box ! Back at my neighbors ! Dang lucky it didn't get wet !

Called fred-x,told them it was delivered to the wrong place ! Didn't call them back to say I found it. LOL Screw them !! Let them figure it out !


----------



## roncoinc

Nice day in paradise today,,almost made it to 90 deg..

even went for a dip in the pool !! 

fired up the walk behind tractor and dared to put it in gear !!

it moves !!!!! LOL !!!!!!!

engaged the mower and it works !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like fish & chips tonite..

gotta do SUMTHIN with those flounder fillets !


----------



## IEL

I did get some saw time today.
I used the museums 034 super to cut up a picnic table.
Chains really don't like lag bolts......
That was fun sharpening it.....
I did get it back to sharper than I started with though!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Its still weird....Men DO NOT hug. you are a man, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit Jimmy, now I want a beer....



Yes....but good friends hug. Its OK Sparky..I promise. 


Beer.....not just a breakfast drink anymore!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## little possum

T-27 screw in the clutch hub, right hand thread. Then ya gotta unscrew the clutch shoe assy., then pop off the flywheel

Thats what I found Mr Tbone.. (interenetz will tell you all kinda lies...)


Early weekend. Not working tomorrow. Been tryin to learn how to mig weld at work. Laser is down so we aint got chit to do. Boring. Gonna go cut trees at the boss mans house hahah

IDK why I have the initials S.A


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> not right now....
> 
> Hey john, about that trip to Ohio. Fraid its not gonna happen.



Sparky....what's wrong? We can take the Camry...good gas mileage.....low profile....one last road trip in the old girl!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Im not sure you can be trusted. Ill have flap jack with me, he can intercept all the hugs.



I'm a team player.....we do a bunch of hugging in my family..I'm not scared!

How to get Sparky away from his toys...try to hug him!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## little possum

We could pile up in my 2dr Civic hahahah 

Mental image 





Who knew Grape ape was also cannibus...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> We could pile up in my 2dr Civic hahahah
> 
> Mental image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew Grape ape was also cannibus...



Three of us wouldn't fit in your Civic LP.....you'd have to take the passenger seat out and let Sparky sit in the rear, feet in the front! That 4 door truck is Sparky sized.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks like fish & chips tonite..
> 
> gotta do SUMTHIN with those flounder fillets !



Dang yer MEEN !


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> T-27 screw in the clutch hub, right hand thread. Then ya gotta unscrew the clutch shoe assy., then pop off the flywheel
> 
> Thats what I found Mr Tbone.. (interenetz will tell you all kinda lies...)
> 
> 
> Early weekend. Not working tomorrow. Been tryin to learn how to mig weld at work. Laser is down so we aint got chit to do. Boring. Gonna go cut trees at the boss mans house hahah
> 
> IDK why I have the initials S.A



Thanks LP !! I did a search ,didn't find much ?
Must be Slug Net ? LOL
Need to put seals in this POS !


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> We could pile up in my 2dr Civic hahahah
> 
> Mental image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew Grape ape was also cannibus...



Yep , that be Sparky riding on the top ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

We have had 5 people in mine and my buddies on numerous occasions. 3 of us one night all over 6 foot. But (no offense Mark) you are pretty good size. IDK what I was thinking gettin a 2dr. Thought I could keep everybody out... They see it other wise


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> We have had 5 people in mine and my buddies on numerous occasions. 3 of us one night all over 6 foot. But (no offense Mark) you are pretty good size. IDK what I was thinking gettin a 2dr. Thought I could keep everybody out... They see it other wise



Sardines ? LOL 

Hefty load for that little turd !

Had 4 in my Vette one night ! Its only 2 seats ! That was a bad bad night ! Same night I got my ribs broke & drank nuff Tekillya for 4 people ! Plus several beers ! Stihl hurt like hell and stihl drunk at noon the next day ! LOL Thought I could drink the pain away . NOT !! Took a good 6 weeks for the pain to quit ! Didn't slow me down any ! LOL Made it to work everyday and the bars every night ! LOL


No I didn't drive home ! Couldn't find the steering wheel ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Dang yer MEEN !



It's his calling. 

Rembrant had to paint. 

Ron has to be MEEN. 

Rembrandt just did his lifes work on a smaller scale.


----------



## AU_K2500

E'rbody hating on the grape ape. Thats alright. I'll take all my toys and go play by myself.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> E'rbody hating on the grape ape. Thats alright. I'll take all my toys and go play with myself.



Fixed it for ya.....

Hey Mark.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Save the flounder for me !!
> Crab is good too ! It anything like lobster ?



Steamed crabs MD style with Old Bay seasoning. Now that's good crabs. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Guess I am gonna have to call fed-x , stihl not here ! Maybe a new driver that can't find me with his GPS ? :bang:
> 
> UPS never has any problem finding me ! Or the USPS !



A little anxious are we? LOL. Boxes are good. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Don't kid....you want to go finish gauge pod install. Hope it goes well for you!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> We have had 5 people in mine and my buddies on numerous occasions. 3 of us one night all over 6 foot. But (no offense Mark) you are pretty good size. IDK what I was thinking gettin a 2dr. Thought I could keep everybody out... They see it other wise



I had 4 guys my size in a Del Sol one night....rolled right through a check point. Fun times but I don't want to live like that again. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> I had 4 guys my size in a Del Sol one night....rolled right through a check point. Fun times but I don't want to live like that again.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



5 in a Bugeye Sprite. Me and 4 women. We managed.


----------



## tbone75

Had to go pick up the kid I get wood from,he was sick at work and couldn't get hold of his Dad. Just got back, hour each way !


----------



## sefh3

Just came in from another day on town here. We ate at Brasa tonight. One of the best Brazilian resturants that I have been in. Didn't care for the $125.00 bill for the 4 of us but oh well it's only money.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Just came in from another day on town here. We ate at Brasa tonight. One of the best Brazilian resturants that I have been in. Didn't care for the $125.00 bill for the 4 of us but oh well it's only money.



You still in Niagara?


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> You still in Niagara?



Yep be here until Saturday then head over to New York side for a night then down to Hersey pa for a few days


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Had to go pick up the kid I get wood from,he was sick at work and couldn't get hold of his Dad. Just got back, hour each way !



Your a good man T. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> 5 in a Bugeye Sprite. Me and 4 women. We managed.



Sounds like me in the CRX si. 2 ladies and me, a sunroof and a mini skirt. Man I've had good times. LOL. 


Rick


----------



## sefh3

I have been paying this extra tax on everything we have been doing and found this is for the firework show every Friday and Saturday so we decided to stay an extra night to see what have been paying for.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Your a good man T. 
> 
> 
> Rick



Kinda adopted him. LOL Hes a good kid .


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Had to go pick up the kid I get wood from,he was sick at work and couldn't get hold of his Dad. Just got back, hour each way !



Good for you to go and get him.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Yep be here until Saturday then head over to New York side for a night then down to Hersey pa for a few days



British Motorcycle exhibit at the car Museum in Hershey


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> You still in Niagara?



How far away are you from here?


----------



## BigDaddyR

The Husky 36 is together and got tuned tonight. No mods that I could see so went by tach. Specs say up to 13,000 but sounds good at 11,800. Will try it in wood tomorrow and see what happens. Seems to run good. Question then is do I move it along for someone else to use or keep it since its the first one I've revived from death?




Rick


----------



## jimdad07

Started getting 268 parts together tonight to rip it in half. Found part of a bearing race in the crankcase, sooooo, get to split the case.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> How far away are you from here?



About 24 hrs drive straight through.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Yep be here until Saturday then head over to New York side for a night then down to Hersey pa for a few days



Did you get down to the butterfly museum?


----------



## jimdad07

I know Robin is 12 hours away from me and you're well above him. How's Jerry tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> The Husky 36 is together and got tuned tonight. No mods that I could see so went by tach. Specs say up to 13,000 but sounds good at 11,800. Will try it in wood tomorrow and see what happens. Seems to run good. Question then is do I move it along for someone else to use or keep it since its the first one I've revived from death?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



That`s a common question at least for me, likely why I have so many saws....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I know Robin is 12 hours away from me and you're well above him. How's Jerry tonight?



Doing fine ,Jim. How`s the hay making going, must be mostly done by now.?


----------



## tbone75

Slackers ! LOL


----------



## IEL

I have to get some dew tomorrow..... This heat is killing me......


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I know Robin is 12 hours away from me and you're well above him. How's Jerry tonight?



Robin is easily 12 hrs straight drive from me plus a stop at the border crossing....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Couple of the 36 together. Couple new stickers and would be really pretty nice. 

View attachment 310896

View attachment 310897


The Super XL with a little cleaning. Needs a fuel line and looks like have to take the tank apart. Fuel line is collapsed and glued to inside of tank. 

Are the ones one the Bay for $10 good for this or is there better. Want to keep it looking original since its most likely staying with me.

View attachment 310898


View attachment 310900



Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Slackers ! LOL



Hey slacker. You get those 200T's together yet. LOL. Oh never mind Ladka. Hmm anyone remember that name?


Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Couple of the 36 together. Couple new stickers and would be really pretty nice.
> 
> View attachment 310896
> 
> View attachment 310897
> 
> 
> The Super XL with a little cleaning. Needs a fuel line and looks like have to take the tank apart. Fuel line is collapsed and glued to inside of tank.
> 
> Are the ones one the Bay for $10 good for this or is there better. Want to keep it looking original since its most likely staying with me.
> 
> View attachment 310898
> 
> 
> View attachment 310900
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



I have bought and used the molded lines off eBay for these saws and they have lasted really well, some going on 5-6 years now.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey slacker. You get those 200T's together yet. LOL. Oh never mind Ladka. Hmm anyone remember that name?
> 
> 
> Rick



Stihl gathering parts ! LOL


Never heard of the name ?


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> About 24 hrs drive straight through.



WOW that is too far to say hi.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> WOW that is too far to say hi.



Yep, I am pretty far East, only the Island of Newfoundland is further East than NS.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robin is easily 12 hrs straight drive from me plus a stop at the border crossing....:msp_sneaky:



After talking to some of the locals here the crossing to the states is at least 2-3 hours. It only took 5 minutes crossing from the states to Canada on the Detroit side.


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have bought and used the molded lines off eBay for these saws and they have lasted really well, some going on 5-6 years now.



Perfect. Thanks for the response on that. I'll order one tomorrow. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Stihl gathering parts ! LOL
> 
> 
> Never heard of the name ?



Nite Jerry!


Sure you've heard the name. Ladka the foreign taxi driver from Taxi


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Nite Jerry!
> 
> 
> Sure you've heard the name. Ladka the foreign taxi driver from Taxi
> 
> 
> Rick



Ok , now I know ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jerry


----------



## IEL

Night Jerry.


----------



## jimdad07

The hay is pretty much done Jerry, just down to moving bales now.


----------



## sefh3

How many bales are you making a year?


----------



## jimdad07

Anywhere from 350 to 500 depending on the year.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ok , now I know ! LOL



You remember John. 

With Jim. Who changed his last name to Ignakowski because it was "Starchild" spelled backwards. Loved that guy.


----------



## BigDaddyR

How available are used or A/m kits for husky 440/440e's? Considering one for a rebuild. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> How available are used or A/m kits for husky 440/440e's? Considering one for a rebuild.
> 
> 
> Rick



Don't know of any AK kits ? Could be ? Used is hard to say ?



Time !!

Slug don't feel to good,this dang head cold is trying to get me !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night John. 

Overtime here. 


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

Wherz lieutenant Dan. 

He has to take over so I can sleep. 

Got to get up early. 

Oyster samaches at Mulligans at the Green Dragon Farmers market.


----------



## dancan

I'm here Rob just waitin for the kettle to boil so I can get the dark roast on the go .


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers

Very wet out there !


----------



## RandyMac

hi guys.


----------



## dancan

Hey Randy , ever get the firetruck rollin ?


----------



## dancan

John , you fall outa the slacker box ?


----------



## tbone75

Hey Randy !



Got up coughing my head off !


----------



## tbone75

Flood warnings for here ! It put it down big time last night !


----------



## RandyMac

Very dry here,for the last month the sky has been filled with smoke from forest fires. At times it has all but blocked the Sun.


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> Very dry here,for the last month the sky has been filled with smoke from forest fires. At times it has all but blocked the Sun.



Seems to be a very bad year for fires out that way !


----------



## RandyMac

tbone75 said:


> Seems to be a very bad year for fires out that way !



It is, dry and plenty of thunderstorms throwing bolts.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew!


Anyone here from Sparky last night? Strange for him to be quiet.....

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning crew!
> 
> 
> Anyone here from Sparky last night? Strange for him to be quiet.....
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



You try to hug him again ?


----------



## tbone75

Anyone having trouble getting on flea bay , besides me ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dark and dreary here this morning, got some rain on the way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Anyone having trouble getting on flea bay , besides me ?



Who, in their right mind is on fleabay this early in the morning? Unless it is Christmas morning.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who, in their right mind is on fleabay this early in the morning? Unless it is Christmas morning.....LOL



Slugs !

Looking for parts ! LOL But can't get on ?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Anyone having trouble getting on flea bay , besides me ?



No issues here , you got a knot in your telephone cord ???


----------



## tbone75

Got that 361 with the busted crankcase yesterday too ! Nother case on the way,but have to use half of each one ? Not sure if they will fit together right ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slugs !
> 
> Looking for parts ! LOL But can't get on ?



Just tried, no problem at all, site opens up and everything works. No, I didn`t buy any saws!!!.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No issues here , you got a knot in your telephone cord ???



Nah , says invalid user name or pass word ? Went through all the BS and changed my pass word and got my user name emailed to me. Stihl can't get on ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got that 361 with the busted crankcase yesterday too ! Nother case on the way,but have to use half of each one ? Not sure if they will fit together right ?



Lots of 200 T parts up on the bag this mornin......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Couple of nice 361`s on there for parts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Off to the jobsite.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lots of 200 T parts up on the bag this mornin......LOL



I should have more 200T parts here Sat ? Got a good pile started ! LOL
Thought I was getting 3 yesterday , but got 4 !! Crankcases mainly,couple usable tanks for 020Ts , one for a 200T . Couple good jugs and handles. And other assorted pieces. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Couple of nice 361`s on there for parts.



Should have nuff of that for 2 of them ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Off to the jobsite.



Have a good one Jerry...headed out myself.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Off to the jobsite.



Have a good day !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I should have more 200T parts here Sat ? Got a good pile started ! LOL
> Thought I was getting 3 yesterday , but got 4 !! Crankcases mainly,couple usable tanks for 020Ts , one for a 200T . Couple good jugs and handles. And other assorted pieces. LOL



You and diving right into the 200T's aren't you.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Have a good one Jerry...headed out myself.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Must suck to have one of them " J " things ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You and diving right into the 200T's aren't you.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Up to my ears it seems ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy,,any idea how i can figure date of manufacture on that old simplicity walk behind ?

running and moving now..


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Up to my ears it seems ? LOL



He's cornering the market. 


Slug work saws. I can hear the theme song now. LOl. Coming to a store near you. 


Rick


----------



## AU_K2500

Well, there were no big (or small) puddles under the truck this morning. So I guess I didn't screw anything up too bad. 

Coolant filter is filtering, gauges are gauging. All is right with the world.

The manufacturer recommends changing the first filter after 500 miles. I will be anxious to cut it open and see what's in it. If anything. I've heard a lot of chatter about sand from the casting process, but I don't know how true that is. Guess we will find out.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning everyone. Happy Friday!!


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

After searching interweb found the walk behind is a 1959 

supposed to be 5.75 hp but engine looks bigger,,will have to research that now ,,,IF i can read numbers off it..


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Morning everyone. Happy Friday!!
> 
> 
> Rick



Its kinda like Sat everyday for me and Ron !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Its kinda like Sat everyday for me and Ron !



Sunday too !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> After searching interweb found the walk behind is a 1959
> 
> supposed to be 5.75 hp but engine looks bigger,,will have to research that now ,,,IF i can read numbers off it..



That was a good year !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sunday too !!



Its always the weekend ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

The gravely boys would like this ! 

Gravely Walk Behind 1957 Tractor Mower & Sulky


----------



## tbone75

Changed my password again , back on flea bay ? Strange ???


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Back go school on the third....... Arrrrrrrrrgh. :bang:
I am very glad my school has wifi..... LOL

My dad is doing a praxair run in Alberta for me today. Let's hope he finds what I'm looking for.....


----------



## IEL

Slackerzzz!


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Changed my password again , back on flea bay ? Strange ???



And all was right with the world


----------



## IEL

Hourly back to the top post.


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> And all was right with the world



Didn't find a thing I wanted !


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Didn't find a thing I wanted !



you must not have looked hard enough...


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> you must not have looked hard enough...



My want list has gotten very small. LOL Got most saws I wanted,only a few left on that list. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I was looking for 020T bearings and parts , just in case I have enough parts to build that many. LOL Got a couple crank cases on the way that need bearings. May not even need them ?

For now ! LOL


----------



## little possum

Super slacker. Severe thunderstorm last night. Wet yard messed up the plan to go cut a couple trees up, and cut 2 down. And its hotttt
May go anyway, just to have a excuse to grab some lunch  Mini grape ape stays hungry


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Super slacker. Severe thunderstorm last night. Wet yard messed up the plan to go cut a couple trees up, and cut 2 down. And its hotttt
> May go anyway, just to have a excuse to grab some lunch  Mini grape ape stays hungry



Don't think yer that much smaller ! LOL

Had nasty storms here last night too.


----------



## little possum

A shrimp at 6 1 and 240. Guy at work is 6 9 and was 340 at one point. I always told them I was average size and they didnt believe me till he showed up


----------



## AU_K2500

tbone75 said:


> Don't think yer that much smaller ! LOL
> 
> Had nasty storms here last night too.



Trust me....he's smaller.


----------



## little possum

Yum Yum eat em up. Pop is hungry, we takin the day off and gonna hit up the army navy store.. Good thing mom aint home hahaha

She didnt like it when I didnt have a full time job cause me and him were out runnin all the time.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That was a good year !



Off for oyster samaches 

Hey All


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Trust me....he's smaller.



Smaller Grape Ape , but far from mini ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Off for oyster samaches
> 
> Hey All



Po Boy 


boilin up some more lobstah,,gotta cook it or lose it !!
got least a 1/2 doz left


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Po Boy
> 
> 
> boilin up some more lobstah,,gotta cook it or lose it !!
> got least a 1/2 doz left



Can't ya freeze it ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> The gravely boys would like this !
> 
> Gravely Walk Behind 1957 Tractor Mower & Sulky



Not a bad package... I'd offer $`125 for it.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Its kinda like Sat everyday for me and Ron !



"I have a potty mouth"'s. the good version

I don't mind the J thing but mines too busy and stressful it's stuupid. Not making enough for all the grief. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

The leftovers.

now nuttin but work 

Mongo Hungry ??????????


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Can't ya freeze it ?



Freeze it after cooking.

gonna clean all the meat then freeze in water.


----------



## dancan

A cooked lobstah lasts long enough at your place to have leftovers to freeze ??????


----------



## IEL

Gave the concoa torch a workout. Chopping up an angle iron stand. I think I will be able to reuse a lot of it. The rest gets me $50 a ton....... LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Po Boy
> 
> 
> boilin up some more lobstah,,gotta cook it or lose it !!
> got least a 1/2 doz left



Meen with a capital EEN!!

Hey Ron.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> The leftovers.
> 
> now nuttin but work
> 
> Mongo Hungry ??????????




Meen. Meen. Meen. Meen.


----------



## tbone75

Mongo should be full of oysters ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the rest of my 361 parts today ! Almost nuff to build 2 saws. May need a piston and brake handle is all ? Hope !
Got a few more new parts for the 020T/200T today too ! Just small stuff,one new recoil !


Slug is slower than a Slug today ! Dang cold seems to have caught me ! Feel like total kwap !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> A cooked lobstah lasts long enough at your place to have leftovers to freeze ??????




" A " cooked lobstah may not last long but after pigging out on them twice and all the fried flounder and fries and clams and crabs WHEW !!! 

then we ate and cleaned at the same time for lunch and gonna have some for supper and will prob have after all that 5 lbs of clean meat to freeze !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Home...but have to work in the AM.....never ending. 


Ron...glad you found the manufacture date...I was going to suggest MyTractorForum.com. I don't mess with Simplicity stuff much.



Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> " A " cooked lobstah may not last long but after pigging out on them twice and all the fried flounder and fries and clams and crabs WHEW !!!
> 
> then we ate and cleaned at the same time for lunch and gonna have some for supper and will prob have after all that 5 lbs of clean meat to freeze !!





Stihl 041S said:


> Meen. Meen. Meen. Meen.



Yup , what Rob said .



Stihl 041S said:


> Meen. Meen. Meen. Meen.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Yup , what Rob said .




Well,,back to steak after my lobstah rolls tonight.
freezing the rest will give me some for the winter,,already have some bags full frozen 

next week oyster season opens ,,i dont eat them imported canned ones (YUCK) !!
it is reported that our oysters are the best in the world due to the large estuarry and the feed they get..
so i will be on a diff seafood diet next week..



Uncle mongo will prob be late for all the good stuff


----------



## dancan

Whitemeat and redmeat , nothing wrong with that  , I've never been able to convince/force myself to by them canned oiyesters .
John can the greymeat and the canned oiyesters LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,back to steak after my lobstah rolls tonight.
> freezing the rest will give me some for the winter,,already have some bags full frozen
> 
> next week oyster season opens ,,i dont eat them imported canned ones (YUCK) !!
> it is reported that our oysters are the best in the world due to the large estuarry and the feed they get..
> so i will be on a diff seafood diet next week..
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle mongo will prob be late for all the good stuff



Mongo be mad ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Ron , forgot to tell you , the other day I went to the local Hardluck Store , I got out of the car and noticed I was parked besides a mint condition 242GT Swede Brick LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Well,,......
> it is reported that our oysters are the best in the world due to the large estuarry and the feed they get..
> ..



Wait till Ole Biscuit (Biscuit , that's French for cookie you know) hears that , I'm sure he'll have a thing or two to say , unless the trip to the island tones him down a bit LOL


----------



## tbone75

Need to order a piston for this 660 , so I got the 394 out to see what I may need fer it. Cleaned up a jug for it,got 2 jugs some how ? One has broke fins ? Already have a new Epsian piston for it. Got a couple extra parts too ? Clutch cover,no break handle,recoil not in to bad a shape. New tall filter cover & new short filter cover. Another complete tall cover. 3-4 plastic covers that go over the flywheel under the recoil. Case gasket too . Don't think I need anything else for it. LOL May have a new air filter too ?


----------



## dancan

Make sure you check the Stihlership before you go ordering Stihl brake handles online , the last one I bought for an 0h34 was cheaper at the dealer , just sayin .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Wait till Ole Biscuit (Biscuit , that's French for cookie you know) hears that , I'm sure he'll have a thing or two to say , unless the trip to the island tones him down a bit LOL



I dont think there is anyplace in mayne you can go just get oysters..

they have oyster farms tho.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Whitemeat and redmeat , nothing wrong with that  , I've never been able to convince/force myself to by them canned oiyesters .
> John can have the greymeat and the canned oiyesters LOL



John , just in case your phone cord was in a knot an ya missed that one LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Whitemeat and redmeat , nothing wrong with that  , I've never been able to convince/force myself to by them canned oiyesters .
> John can the greymeat and the canned oiyesters LOL



Spam !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Make sure you check the Stihlership before you go ordering Stihl brake handles online , the last one I bought for an 0h34 was cheaper at the dealer , just sayin .



Yep , 10 bucks higher on the bay !


----------



## dancan

Ron , we gots plenty of great oysters up here , one place I go fishing for sea trout will hook oysters if you happen to drag bottom by accident


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I dont think there is anyplace in mayne you can go just get oysters..
> 
> they have oyster farms tho.



Ron , you know words will be said LOL


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Yep , 10 bucks higher on the bay !



I will try the swap thread before I go buy new ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , we gots plenty of great oysters up here , one place I go fishing for sea trout will hook oysters if you happen to drag bottom by accident



well go git sum !!!!!!


----------



## IEL

Lawn mowed!
Time to watch topgear.


----------



## tbone75

My neighbor just had back surgery,they put 2 spring things in place of the disc and fused it. His wife was out there weed whacking , her trimmer sprung a leak. LOL So she just brought that down for me to fix. LOL Poor woman , he will be laid up for 6 months they told him ! 
Just needs fuel lines,stihl running good. I will go fix that in just a few and take it back up. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> well go git sum !!!!!!



Nah , hes a Bak Bak ! 

That means chicken in case them Nadians don't get it. LOL


----------



## dancan

John , git it right , pawk , pawwwk , pawwwwwwk .......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , git it right , pawk , pawwwk , pawwwwwwk .......



Mine is red neck chicken ! Aint no Nadian chickens down here !


----------



## tbone75

Better go fix this whacker , hate to keep a woman waiting to long. LOL


----------



## dancan

BBC Top gear , best car show TV Ever !!!!


Well Y'all better raise a glass in the direction of that uncharted island this weekend and say a toast to Ole Biscuit and the Missus cause he won't be able to undunn what he's gonna an dunn without lawyers an $$$$ all thhogh he may not roar as loude as he use ta !
I'm havin' a Triple Dark an Stormy Extra Strong with homemade (Jim's Fault) ice in that Island direction sayin' "Cheers and God bless !" in that there direction , "May it outlast the 19 year test drive !" .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> BBC Top gear , best car show TV Ever !!!!
> 
> 
> Well Y'all better raise a glass in the direction of that uncharted island this weekend and say a toast to Ole Biscuit and the Missus cause he won't be able to undunn what he's gonna an dunn without lawyers an $$$$ all thhogh he may not roar as loude as he use ta !
> I'm havin' a Triple Dark an Stormy Extra Strong with homemade (Jim's Fault) ice in that Island direction sayin' "Cheers and God bless !" in that there direction , "May it outlast the 19 year test drive !" .



You mean there is another car show now?

Overhaulin I enjoyed. 

But top gear is SO good.


----------



## IEL

Yep, top gear sure is good.
Hammond just cut the wrong car in half with a plasma cutter..... It was a rental..... LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well this damn thing came back....quick adjust of the carb and it runs pretty good. I'm going to tell him no more!

From the same guy that ruined the one in the box I sent you John....

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well this damn thing came back....quick adjust of the carb and it runs pretty good. I'm going to tell him no more!
> 
> From the same guy that ruined the one in the box I sent you John....
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



There are a good saw for around the house trimming. I know guys who cut a huge amount of wood with them things ! They just don't know any better. LOL
Them stratos like that one are all 42cc . Same saw with a different sticker and bar. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Whacker is back home, brought another one back to fix ! LOL 
New fuel lines and primer bulb & filter. Good as new ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> There are a good saw for around the house trimming. I know guys who cut a huge amount of wood with them things ! They just don't know any better. LOL
> Them stratos like that one are all 42cc . Same saw with a different sticker and bar. LOL



The no AV kills me to tune them. He beats these things though. Really needs the recoil gone through etc....I'm not charging him..but next time he needs a new one. 

He keeps breaking recoils by just grabbing it like a 20hp Kohler...and pulling heck out of it. Gotta fix the spring and send it home....for another round of parental abuse. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> The no AV kills me to tune them. He beats these things though. Really needs the recoil gone through etc....I'm not charging him..but next time he needs a new one.
> 
> He keeps breaking recoils by just grabbing it like a 20hp Kohler...and pulling heck out of it. Gotta fix the spring and send it home....for another round of parental abuse.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.


Does Jimmy need a hug??

Hey Sparky!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> The no AV kills me to tune them. He beats these things though. Really needs the recoil gone through etc....I'm not charging him..but next time he needs a new one.
> 
> He keeps breaking recoils by just grabbing it like a 20hp Kohler...and pulling heck out of it. Gotta fix the spring and send it home....for another round of parental abuse.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Bet he treats everything like that !


----------



## tbone75

Need any of these parts back yet Flappy ? LOL


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> You mean there is another car show now?
> 
> Overhaulin I enjoyed.
> 
> But top gear is SO good.



Uther show Hmmmm , right here , number 1 , all uther's , seconds or culls .
Juss sayin .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Uther show Hmmmm , right here , number 1 , all uther's , seconds or culls .
> Juss sayin .



Taint wert wachin


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Does Jimmy need a hug??
> 
> Hey Sparky!!!!!



Well you coming? I don't think my wife shares after 9.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Bet he treats everything like that !



Ummm.....yep! Asked me to look at his weed whacker today...told him I don't work on those! Dodged that bullet.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Need any of these parts back yet Flappy ? LOL



NO!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

Nephew picked up his 350 today , told him if he brought like that again,its mine again ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Uther show Hmmmm , right here , number 1 , all uther's , seconds or culls .
> Juss sayin .



The show. No question. 

But watching Chip do a rendering.......

One time they needed a hole in a painted hood. 

He drew a circle and freehanded it with a 2 1/2" pneumatic cutoff wheel. 

It was amazing. The man does nice stuff. 

He went to the best design school in the country. For cars, possibly the best in the world. 

He is amazing to watch him work. Makes it worth watching.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> NO!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Scared of what ya might get ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Taint wert wachin



But this thread is like Top Gear. A Captain Slow, a lil Smurff, and a guy that says Meen things.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ron & John;

Corvettes in Carlisle. 

Can't swing a dead cat without hitting 2 or 3.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> But this thread is like Top Gear. A Captain Slow, a lil Smurff, and a guy that says Meen things.



Wife an daughter , wondwerin what I'm laffin in at ..... LOL


Hope yur all haven a tohst te Robin an the knew wife


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Wife an daughter , wondwerin what I'm laffin in at ..... LOL
> 
> 
> Hope yur all haven a tohst te Robin an the knew wife



Got me confused , and only drikin water. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ron & John;
> 
> Corvettes in Carlisle.
> 
> Can't swing a dead cat without hitting 2 or 3.



Be nice to see !


----------



## dancan

Poor ole fachkin lemons , Ah forked um , forked um in cellabraitin Ole Noah's path te no redemdtion or returns is set , ahall he can say now is "Ah Cant" if the ole "Cantdog" can LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Be nice to see !



Google it and hit "images".


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Be nice to see !



Ahm always nice ......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Google it and hit "images".



On Slug Net !


----------



## tbone75

The Ol Man of the sea musta went ta bed , lobsters wore him out !


----------



## dancan

Ole mn ma y pop pop up from beeehin tjhe h=bushese bess look out cuz hI'm dun ffer thee dy , 2 hrd te keep a teop a stuuf , tiim e ...reg th Ronco inc etc .....
Ma se latre buh nu t shure ...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Scared of what ya might get ? :msp_sneaky:



Yes....

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ole mn ma y pop pop up from beeehin tjhe h=bushese bess look out cuz hI'm dun ffer thee dy , 2 hrd te keep a teop a stuuf , tiim e ...reg th Ronco inc etc .....
> Ma se latre buh nu t shure ...



Dang , think I got most of dat ! :msp_confused:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Wife an daughter , wondwerin what I'm laffin in at ..... LOL
> 
> 
> Hope yur all haven a tohst te Robin an the knew wife



Robin's saws are for sale...what?!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Ole mn ma y pop pop up from beeehin tjhe h=bushese bess look out cuz hI'm dun ffer thee dy , 2 hrd te keep a teop a stuuf , tiim e ...reg th Ronco inc etc .....
> Ma se latre buh nu t shure ...





tbone75 said:


> Dang , think I got most of dat ! :msp_confused:





Jimmy in NC said:


> Robin's saws are for sale...what?!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Meh na shore goin te bhed uhm beet 
Rhobin' hole biscuitt be hrouunt muhuch bhter askkkmmmmmmmmmmmm hinlaterrr 
hwhey too mahny lehmonsss


----------



## little possum

Buncha clowns in here!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Buncha clowns in here!



Nah , just Danny playin with seals. :msp_w00t:

Getting ready for his foot job.


----------



## tbone75

Movie time !

Oblivion , looks good so far ?


----------



## Deleted member 116684

*i like my muffler mod on my 290*

i like my muffler mod on my 290. yep. makes the saw a lot more fun. chisel chain helps to.


----------



## Deleted member 116684

and i think this site is pretty awesome. unfortunately, i am beginning to develop a somewhat unhealthy obsession with small engines.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Movie time !
> 
> Oblivion , looks good so far ?



Me thinks some are all ready there.


----------



## Stihl 041S

inmansc said:


> and i think this site is pretty awesome. unfortunately, i am beginning to develop a somewhat unhealthy obsession with small engines.



For most here "unhealthy obsession" is very tiny in the rear view mirror.


Oh. Welcome to the site.


----------



## jimdad07

Scotchbrite ain't bad at all, this 359 jug is about the worst transfer I've seen yet so it'll take awhile on this one. So far it's easiest method yet, of course I don't own a bead blaster.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Scotchbrite ain't bad at all, this 359 jug is about the worst transfer I've seen yet so it'll take awhile on this one. So far it's easiest method yet, of course I don't own a bead blaster.



Boxes out for the Jimmys tomorrow. 

Watch out for the brown stuff!!!!


----------



## IEL

Im surprised you guys have had a hard time finding the good maroon (brown) scotchbright...
My local wholesale auto parts place sells it for $1.36 for a double sized sheet....


----------



## jimdad07

It's not hard to find, I just happened across some and gave it a try. Working pretty good so far.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Coffee and headin home. 

Hey dan


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Im surprised you guys have had a hard time finding the good maroon (brown) scotchbright...
> My local wholesale auto parts place sells it for $1.36 for a double sized sheet....



Not hard to find....some of us just like the challenge of finding it for as close to nothing as we can. Industrial waste is a beautiful thing!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Stihl 041S

I see you Jimmy!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all! Run over to the school project one more time real quick this morning and should be good to go for the Monday opening. Been a long haul to get there. 

Went to put some bearings in a vase last night and despite being 6202's they are a bit bigger diameter than what I need. I guess those 6202's that go in a TS420 are special....

Time to order up some more for inventory.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Stihl 041S

​
The maroon is not brown. Brown is brown

Maroon is about 3 or 4 and brown is 10. 10 being the coursest. 


And Scotchbrite is a brand name and good stuff.


----------



## roncoinc

Ssslugzzzzzzlacker net !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> ​
> The maroon is not brown. Brown is brown
> 
> Maroon is about 3 or 4 and brown is 10. 10 being the coursest.
> 
> 
> And Scotchbrite is a brand name and good stuff.



When dad and I cut grass on the side we sharpened mower blades with brown. Very little heat into the blade and super cutting edge. We were sharpening every other weekend. Brown is good stuff but not to be played with...she cuts!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Rob and Ron!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## little possum

Hehe we use a bunch of maroon at work  And I happened upon some brown I believe when I worked for a guy tearing out the spray booths in a furniture factory. Also some Devillbiss water separators, needle scaler, etc etc 


Off to cut the trees for the boss man. Im sure the crew at work will hear that I was over there brown nosing.


----------



## dancan

Ayup , Slacker.net


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hear the Lake a callin.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning all. Getting ready to go auctioning. Even a poor man can find something there. LOL. Maybe I'll find some brown scotchbrite.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Morning all. Getting ready to go auctioning. Even a poor man can find something there. LOL. Maybe I'll find some brown scotchbrite.



Anyone can buy stuff at the store.....finding it at auction or in a trash bin...that's fun!

Maybe that's too much info?

Have fun Rick!



Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Back from work...now to now grass and help a neighbor with last minute stuff before closing. Hate to see him go...real good people but at least I can help him make sure it closes with out incident. 

Slackers of the Fight Thread....maintain! 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
You have me wanting to find brown Scotchbrite now.....
Has anyone found a use for the super fine yellow stuff?

Puppy and I are spending the day at the museum today.
I hope the Elkhound likes him....


----------



## little possum

Guys at work think I am crazy with chainsaws, even worse with hopped up ones. I told them it was about production and they laughed and asked if I had electric wrenches if I would get any more done.. Aceholes. But cut the limbs off and log lengthed the first 2, then took 2 more down, limbed and log lengthed them in 45 minutes. No prob bob. Off for breakfast and now got BBB comin down after lunch to send some lead down range.


----------



## IEL

Might be working on fixing a jaw rock crusher today. A casting has snapped.....
This is an old flat belt drive unit, and the most popular display at the museum events.
Of course the broken casting is the one that connects the cam to the jaw......
This will be fun.....


----------



## jimdad07

Hogging with the Gravely, putting a hot water heater in the camper and yadda, yadda, yadda.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Anyone can buy stuff at the store.....finding it at auction or in a trash bin...that's fun!
> 
> Maybe that's too much info?
> 
> Have fun Rick!
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



My $1.00 workbench chair. LOL

View attachment 311077


Hehe


Rick


----------



## dancan

All that yardsailin and no saws


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> All that yardsailin and no saws



Nope no yard sailes today. Auction only and no saws in site. There is tomorrow though. Have my eye on something then:msp_wink:

DW got a metal bulldog, not an old one, but made her happy. Money we'll spent after the heated discussion yesterday. LOL


----------



## dancan

Sorry , I meant me , your chair is a bigger score than what I found sailin LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> My $1.00 workbench chair. LOL
> 
> View attachment 311077
> 
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> Rick




Comfy.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Going to the PO, no yard sales.........

30-40 vettes........thick with them. All kinds.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Half way through mowing the yard wife "asked" if I would come with her to pick up her mom at the airport. I know there is but one answer...yes dear! 

Gorgeous day...hate to be in this car. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Half way through mowing the yard wife "asked" if I would come with her to pick up her mom at the airport. I know there is but one answer...yes dear!
> 
> Gorgeous day...hate to be in this car.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



I feel your pain comrad. I had to go to Belk today.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , no John since last night , might be trapped under a sawvalanche .....


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hmmm , no John since last night , might be trapped under a sawvalanche .....



Rickoon chawed thru his phone line ??


----------



## dancan

Maybe he got flooded out ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Maybe he got flooded out ?



Quite unussuall,,,,,,,,,,,,,...........


----------



## BigDaddyR

When you can't get out to the woods then cut down crap around your house. LOL. 

View attachment 311139




Rick


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Quite unussuall,,,,,,,,,,,,,...........



Very , you think the aliens got him ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Very , you think the aliens got him ?



Maybe to much pie? Maybe cutting wood? 


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Very , you think the aliens got him ?



A lifeform evolves to travel across millions to steal a Slug.........


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Very , you think the aliens got him ?



He forget to put his tinfoil hat on ??

anybody got his phone ??

vewy,,vewy unussuals .....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> I feel your pain comrad. I had to go to Belk today.



Just got home from that little adventure....the best part is the "short distances" between all the places we hit. What did you think of that ride last weekend Sparky?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## BigDaddyR

The little Husky 36 is running good. However, after about 4-5 cuts through 4-6" pieces it wants to idle a little low, smoke a little, and act like it wants to stall and then pics back up. Only have it tuned to 11,800 and says max if 13k. Still a little to rich at high throttle and loading up?

Low side a little lean


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

No telling...with the computer issues he's talked about lately who knows. Maybe his back feels good enough to go for a car ride today?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Just got home from that little adventure....the best part is the "short distances" between all the places we hit. What did you think of that ride last weekend Sparky?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Oh, you mean the short little 5 minute drive to the in-laws?


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> A lifeform evolves to travel across millions to steal a Slug.........



SlugFest !!!

Rick , John trades saws for firewood .....


----------



## roncoinc

If John makes it 24 hours without a post,,something is WRONG !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

I'm with Ron. He's probably having puter problems.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Oh, you mean the short little 5 minute drive to the in-laws?



Yea....that one.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> SlugFest !!!
> 
> Rick , John trades saws for firewood .....



Makes sense, I know his back limit's it. He probably has more saws that I have wood. LOL
Hope it's just computer issues.


----------



## jimdad07

Went into the back room this afternoon and saw a nice flood on the floor from the hot water heater....$&@:;()$&&@"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Another $600 bites the dust. That makes about $2000 in the last month. Love it!


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Sorry , I meant me , your chair is a bigger score than what I found sailin LOL



Duh. Just saw this. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> Went into the back room this afternoon and saw a nice flood on the floor from the hot water heater....$&@:;()$&&@"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Another $600 bites the dust. That makes about $2000 in the last month. Love it!



Man that sucks. When it rains it pours. Hope the bad luck streak ends. Sending good JuJu your way.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks Rick, that's life. The plus is I put an electric in which is much cheaper to run now than an LP heater.


----------



## IEL

I'm back late tonight. It was the annual potluck dinner tonight.


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> I'm back late tonight. It was the annual potluck dinner tonight.



Nice. It's quite in here tonight. Concern over John being incommunicoto. Hoping it's just computer problems or slugnet issues.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hallo, hello. No party without John:Eye:


----------



## dancan

I see you guy's haven't found John yet .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I see you guy's haven't found John yet .



Slug sighting scarce..


----------



## AU_K2500

Somebody ought to try calling.... This is weird....


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Somebody ought to try calling.... This is weird....



Thats what i said,i dont have his number.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Thats what i said,i dont have his number.



Only person I know that has it is asleep....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. See John is still MIA....this is strange. Sparky...road trip early? Let's go!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning crew. See John is still MIA....this is strange. Sparky...road trip early? Let's go!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



I'm ready. I'm always down for missing a few days at work!


----------



## farrell

Mornin boys and girls!

Hope everybody is enjoying their weekend

Long week ahead.........11-11 for the next 6 days.........72hrs of fun

Work sleep repeat


----------



## dancan

MISSING​






Not seen in the last 24hrs
A reward for any info on whereabouts is offered .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> MISSING​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not seen in the last 24hrs
> A reward for any info on whereabouts is offered .





34 hours !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> 34 hours !!



What?

Johns MIA?

WTH.......


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> what?
> 
> Johns mia?
> 
> Wth.......





missing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

OK...nobody panic...we need a plan. Who has his phone number?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> OK...nobody panic...we need a plan. Who has his phone number?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Dan and i do but is to early for him yet.


----------



## dancan

OK , who's gonna call first ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

You don't think he got all wound up and tried to relive his younger days do you? Takillya and a Vette?


----------



## dancan

Fedex showed up with his 200t buying spree maybee ???


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Maybe trying out one of those campers? Living off the grid??

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## farrell

Maybe he bought to many saws and couldn't pay the bill for the internet?


----------



## roncoinc

I called BOTH his numbers and no answer !!


----------



## roncoinc

His wife called me back.

the bad cold he had is Pnumonia.

in intensive care.

will be ok it seems.


----------



## dancan

Cell reception is iffy at his house .


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I called BOTH his numbers and no answer !!



Well that ain't no help!

Maybe he's at the Walmart?


----------



## roncoinc

Go back to last page.

i posted there problem.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> His wife called me back.
> 
> the bad cold he had is Pnumonia.
> 
> in intensive care.
> 
> will be ok it seems.



That's a relief of sorts


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> His wife called me back.
> 
> the bad cold he had is Pnumonia.
> 
> in intensive care.
> 
> will be ok it seems.



here


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Go back to last page.
> 
> i posted there problem.



I saw


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> His wife called me back.
> 
> the bad cold he had is Pnumonia.
> 
> in intensive care.
> 
> will be ok it seems.



Thank you for the update Ron. Hope he's back on his feet in short order. Glad he's getting the care he needs. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

Thanks for the update Ron , Ole Biscuit and Jerry gonna be pe'oed at John when they get back for not getting the cold looked at sooner .


----------



## roncoinc

I guess it was critical for awhile as his blood pressure went WAY out of whack and they had to control that first..

So he will prob be in there for awhile.

post count avg. will drop !! LOL !!

now we can pick on him while he's not here like we did Dan ! 

( as soon as i find out he WILL be ok. )


----------



## BigDaddyR

Ron, thanks for the update. Will keep him in prayers and thoughts today. Sending out the good JuJu. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yes we can.....I will have to find him some "get well" boxes to open when he gets home. Have to dig deep into my shed...make room for more MiniMacs....

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

Boxes and boxes of minimacs to be sent to John LOL
No more spam samiches for John , he won't like the sound of that .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> I'm ready. I'm always down for missing a few days at work!



We gotta get some flowers and balloons there Sparky.....OK...maybe some bar lube, gasket kits, and premix. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## farrell

Thanks for the update Ron!

Glad he is doin better!!!!!

Mini macs........

Yous boys bein MEEN to the sickly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IEL

I hope john gets better soon! Does anyone have his mailing address handy?


----------



## jimdad07

Hope John makes out ok. That chit can be bad.


----------



## little possum

Makes me feel bad, I threw Johns cousin slug across the yard yesterday (no slugs on my guns) :msp_mellow: 

Get well soon John!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Worst part of he hospital is going to be no smoke or Dew ...do they realize that will be rough on the slug?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Worst part of he hospital is going to be no smoke or Dew ...do they realize that will be rough on the slug?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



He's gonna be cranky ....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay it's just crazy. Stihl 011 average cond with manuals and spare chain, missing side sticker goes for $175 at auction! Really!!

Can't look for saws anymore at a fixed auction house. To many locals drinking the cool aid. 

Ones that look new go for 140-160. Only 1 went higher that I saw. Crazy. 

Oh well guess I'll play with the ones I have and go from there. 


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Maybe trying out one of those campers? Living off the grid??
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



John can be a hermit. 

As long as there is a computer, saws and friends. 

Hey John


----------



## IEL

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay it's just crazy. Stihl 011 average cond with manuals and spare chain, missing side sticker goes for $175 at auction! Really!!
> 
> Can't look for saws anymore at a fixed auction house. To many locals drinking the cool aid.
> 
> Ones that look new go for 140-160. Only 1 went higher that I saw. Crazy.
> 
> Oh well guess I'll play with the ones I have and go from there.
> 
> 
> Rick


That is crazy....
I got the top handle version (009), in better sounding shape than that, for free..... It just needed a piece of tape on the spark plug lead...... LOL


You have been doing well though! Very well!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> John can be a hermit.
> 
> As long as there is a computer, saws and friends.
> 
> Hey John



Dont think they let in saws where he's at !!


----------



## dancan

We could mail one and see if it makes it past the front desk ...


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Dont think they let in saws where he's at !!



Oh lil rules don't bother me much. 

If I get the saw I hope to I'm showing it to my dad In The nursing home.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Dont think they let in saws where he's at !!



Not supposed to be any alcohol in VA hospitals........

I don't know how much Baileys I've taken in.


----------



## jimdad07

This thread is a slow mover without John, think he's responsible for 2/3's of our chatter.


----------



## jimdad07

I hope to find a smurf this year up in NH, I did get permission to look him up this year by the boss lady. Last year they planned so much "fun" that I never got time to visit.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I hope to find a smurf this year up in NH, I did get permission to look him up this year by the boss lady. Last year they planned so much "fun" that I never got time to visit.



Well worth the effort. 

Hey Jim !!!


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Rob!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I hope to find a smurf this year up in NH, I did get permission to look him up this year by the boss lady. Last year they planned so much "fun" that I never got time to visit.



Lobstahs,mussels,or oysters ??

havta go get the mussels and oysters..6 miles away


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohh boy...travel season for the fight thread is upon us!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohh boy...travel season for the fight thread is upon us!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



SO,,,you bringin my truck up soon ??????????


----------



## dancan

Hey ! You gota truck already !


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Lobstahs,mussels,or oysters ??
> 
> havta go get the mussels and oysters..6 miles away



Love me some good mussels in butter garlic sauce


Rick


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Hey ! You gota truck already !



I agree, discussed this with jimmy last weekend. Looks more like a nadian truck.....

Sorry Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> I agree, discussed this with jimmy last weekend. Looks more like a nadian truck.....
> 
> Sorry Ron.



I dont like you anymore.

no more saws for you.................................


----------



## Stihl 041S

When I was there Jimmy called it "Ron's Truck"


With a certain reverence.


----------



## dancan

I luv you Sparky , yur muh bess frend .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I luv you Sparky , yur muh bess frend .



Sparky who ????

never heard of him......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very sorry to hear the news about John,...sure hope the ole phart recovers real quick....:msp_smile:


----------



## jimdad07

Ron, I loves me some lobstahs. Pretty excited about this trip.


----------



## jimdad07

Has anyone heard how John is doing?


----------



## dancan

All I have is that John is fighting pneumonia and a blood infection caused by it so he has 2 battles on the go .


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> That is crazy....
> I got the top handle version (009), in better sounding shape than that, for free..... It just needed a piece of tape on the spark plug lead...... LOL
> 
> 
> You have been doing well though! Very well!



I gave it a pull before the auction and it popped on 1st pull so I'm sure it was fine and looked decent but still seems crazy to me. The guy who bought it I see there often and I thought he was a dealer. If it shows up on CL for $300 I'll laugh.

I have done okay lately like you said so I cant complain too much.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> All I have is that John is fighting pneumonia and a blood infection caused by it so he has 2 battles on the go .



So let's hope for some meen nurses and good doctors .


----------



## Mastermind

So how is John?

Sorry, but I've been slacking.


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> All I have is that John is fighting pneumonia and a blood infection caused by it so he has 2 battles on the go .



Wish I was closer, we'd be taking over meals to the wife to make things easy on her. Hard enough to have someone in the hospital and then have to worry about cooking etc. I hope he recovers quickly. Hear to many stories about that stuff not going well. Heck even with his back they'll probably have a hard time getting him to sit still long enough to treat him.


----------



## dancan

Hopefully he'll get lotsa juice for pain .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> SO,,,you bringin my truck up soon ??????????



Ive got to get the AC fixed as it is tied to the defroster in these newer trucks. Rob and Sparky checked it out the other day for you. Probably should change the oil too...been over a year but only 2,000 miles. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Sparky who ????
> 
> never heard of him......



Did you add someone to the ignore list?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ive got to get the AC fixed as it is tied to the defroster in these newer trucks. Rob and Sparky checked it out the other day for you. Probably should change the oil too...been over a year but only 2,000 miles.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



I can hotwire a fan !! 

sparky who ????


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mastermind said:


> So how is John?
> 
> Sorry, but I've been slacking.



He's in the hospital. Sounds like they've got his blood pressure controlled so now on to the pneumonia and someone mentioned a blood infection. I'm sure he's in good hands....waiting game it seems. 


Wish I was closer to help with mowing, meals, etc. like Rick mentioned. Prayers are what I've got right now. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

Sparky , muh bestus frend ! That's who !!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Sparky , muh bestus frend ! That's who !!!!!!



Group Hug!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> He's in the hospital. Sounds like they've got his blood pressure controlled so now on to the pneumonia and someone mentioned a blood infection. I'm sure he's in good hands....waiting game it seems.
> 
> 
> Wish I was closer to help with mowing, meals, etc. like Rick mentioned. Prayers are what I've got right now.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Does anyone live close enough to deliver a prepaid Visa card if we took up a collection maybe to help his DW with meals while she's running back and forth to see him. I don't have much but I can come up with at least a $10 spot or so towards it. We could send it to someone close's Paypal account and have them pick one up from wally world maybe and drop it by? 

Not trying to be presumptuous but just looking at how we can help. When my wife was sick people helped us out with meals and it made my life so much easier.

FIGHT THREAD UNITE!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> I can hotwire a fan !!
> 
> sparky who ????



The fan is fine....but the duct system is designed to have the AC pull moisture out of the heated air. I did clean the bed out today. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Does anyone live close enough to deliver a prepaid Visa card if we took up a collection maybe to help his DW with meals while she's running back and forth to see him. I don't have much but I can come up with at least a $10 spot or so towards it. We could send it to someone close's Paypal account and have them pick one up from wally world maybe and drop it by?
> 
> Not trying to be presumptuous but just looking at how we can help. When my wife was sick people helped us out with meals and it made my life so much easier.
> 
> FIGHT THREAD UNITE!



Don't think anyone is close close....but that should mail easy enough.....or heck....just gift it to his PayPal? Thoughts?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Does anyone live close enough to deliver a prepaid Visa card if we took up a collection maybe to help his DW with meals while she's running back and forth to see him. I don't have much but I can come up with at least a $10 spot or so towards it. We could send it to someone close's Paypal account and have them pick one up from wally world maybe and drop it by?
> 
> Not trying to be presumptuous but just looking at how we can help. When my wife was sick people helped us out with meals and it made my life so much easier.
> 
> FIGHT THREAD UNITE!



His Mom is there also so they are doing ok..

nice thoughts tho..


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Does anyone live close enough to deliver a prepaid Visa card if we took up a collection maybe to help his DW with meals while she's running back and forth to see him. I don't have much but I can come up with at least a $10 spot or so towards it. We could send it to someone close's Paypal account and have them pick one up from wally world maybe and drop it by?
> 
> Not trying to be presumptuous but just looking at how we can help. When my wife was sick people helped us out with meals and it made my life so much easier.
> 
> FIGHT THREAD UNITE!



He gets really pizzed with me when I put money into his Pay Pal account !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> He gets really pizzed with me when I put money into his Pay Pal account !!



And you always follow directions?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> And you always follow directions?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



You know I don`t and he gets pizzed at me often....LOL


----------



## sefh3

Well I'm back in the states now with the family. We are in Easton, PA. We just spent the day at the Crayola factory. That was fun.

Sorry to hear you are sick, John.
I hope someone is looking out for the FedEx truck with all of his 200t parts.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> You know I don`t and he gets pizzed at me often....LOL



Well at least you are honest about it! 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## sefh3

I won't be that far from him when I head back home from Hersey PA.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Time.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well at least you are honest about it!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



I have a box of parts heading his way this week, he will really be pizzed with me when they arrive.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Don't think anyone is close close....but that should mail easy enough.....or heck....just gift it to his PayPal? Thoughts?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



The DW might not have access to the Paypal Account. Figured it would make life a little easier for her to do a prepaid Visa but by the time she got it he might be out, hopefully....



pioneerguy600 said:


> He gets really pizzed with me when I put money into his Pay Pal account !!



He he. Thus the card. Not for him. He he. Then he can't be angry or meen. LOL


Could always buy it online and have it at their local Wally world for pick up. Let me know what you guys think. Nice to know his Mom is there to help out.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Ron and other carb aficionados. Husky 36 runs good but after about 5-6 cuts in 6-8" wood and I let it go to idle it goes low like it wants to stall and then picks back up. A little smoke from muffler and then fine. Loading up at high throttle? Idle a touch too low? 

Tried reading through the Walbro carb manual but didn't address something like this yet that I can see.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jerry!!


----------



## sefh3

Hi Rob!!!! Hows things going for you?


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Hi Rob!!!! Hows things going for you?



Life is good. 

Getting better all the time. 

And you ?


----------



## dancan

Sure is Quiet .......


----------



## little possum

Where did everybody go?

I feel like I got beat. Between the chainsawin, push mowin the cemetery, and the couple 100 yard dashes checkin the targets saturday, I dont wanna get up!!!


----------



## dancan

That all sounds like a morning's worth of fun .
You soft of sumthin ?????



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> That all sounds like a morning's worth of fun .
> You soft of sumthin ?????
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Must be after all the riding lately....

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Big Ze goin soft on us, doubt that very much.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Awesome day to be a slackker but its off to the jobsite , just 4 days this week, then the big party.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Full week then a long weekend. Having a bon fire and cook out Saturday if anyone wants to come let me know...Ron you coming to get your truck?


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Full week then a long weekend. Having a bon fire and cook out Saturday if anyone wants to come let me know...Ron you coming to get your truck?



NOT the bestest weekend to travel !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> NOT the bestest weekend to travel !!



That's why we are staying put!

Wonder if I can find someone that has a chainsaw to cut some bonfire wood......


----------



## dancan

Give LP a call , he needs some help cutting up some trees .......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yeah...sounds like I need to help him by taking his big saws away and replace them with some nice WoodSharks.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas.

Not sure how I feel about all these harsh words getting tossed around so freely when Im not around, best friends, love, hugs......dear god, whats going on with you people.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

It'll be OK Sparky. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> It'll be OK Sparky.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Getting a little too weird if you ask me. 

So Ron, you say Labor day weekend is a bad one to travel? Well I guess its a good thing the wife and I planned a 1,000 mile round trip adventure to GA. Forgot about holiday traffic.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys!
I might start work on a maple mold for casting some lead hammers. Wood works surprisingly well..... LOL


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Morning guys!
> I might start work on a maple mold for casting some lead hammers. Wood works surprisingly well..... LOL



You get mail from me yet ?


----------



## dancan

Update on John , his wife said he had a better day yesterday and hoped it continued through the night , he asked her for his smarter than him phone so he could get online but she figured he would be just as outsmarted with the phone as when he is home ....


----------



## jerrycmorrow

dancan said:


> Update on John , his wife said he had a better day yesterday and hoped it continued through the night , he asked her for his smarter than him phone so he could get online but she figured he would be just as outsmarted with the phone as when he is home ....



quit reading for a couple days and you miss something. whatsadeal with john?


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> You get mail from me yet ?



Im checking it this morning.


----------



## AU_K2500

Serious work related question. 

I need height of standard bar oil bottle. And O.A. height of an 026. With standard wrap handle. Thanks in advance. 

Trying to design tailshelf storage for a customer and we have limited space


----------



## roncoinc

AU_K2500 said:


> Serious work related question.
> 
> I need height of standard bar oil bottle. And O.A. height of an 026. With standard wrap handle. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Trying to design tailshelf storage for a customer and we have limited space



OH26 .. 10 3/4 to top of brake flag.
Jred bar oil bottle .. 10 in to top of cap
TSC oil bottle 11 in to top of cap.


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> OH26 .. 10 3/4 to top of brake flag.
> Jred bar oil bottle .. 10 in to top of cap
> TSC oil bottle 11 in to top of cap.



Thanks Ron, I guessed and Quoted the box 12" deep. Im glad i was close. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> All I have is that John is fighting pneumonia and a blood infection caused by it so he has 2 battles on the go .





jerrycmorrow said:


> quit reading for a couple days and you miss something. whatsadeal with john?



He's in a fight .


----------



## jerrycmorrow

dancan said:


> He's in a fight .



thanks for the update.

john, offering prayers up for you. jerry


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Update on John , his wife said he had a better day yesterday and hoped it continued through the night , he asked her for his smarter than him phone so he could get online but she figured he would be just as outsmarted with the phone as when he is home ....



Thanks for the update Dan. Glad it sounds like he's doing better. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Update on John , his wife said he had a better day yesterday and hoped it continued through the night , he asked her for his smarter than him phone so he could get online but she figured he would be just as outsmarted with the phone as when he is home ....



He has time to learn now! ... Wait.. no smoke and no Dew.. may be unhealthy for the phone!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> He has time to learn now! ... Wait.. no smoke and no Dew.. may be unhealthy for the phone!!!



But he couldn't throw the phone very far.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm glad we got clarification what was wrong.. I thought he ate the pie and got the squirts from it. I'd laugh at that. :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm glad we got clarification what was wrong.. I thought he ate the pie and got the squirts from it. I'd laugh at that. :msp_scared:



Oh my berries!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh my berries!!!!!



No... I think it was apple. Was HOT apple.. probably cool apple when he got it.. all depends on how long in the mail vehicle and how much sun shine it got!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> No... I think it was apple. Was HOT apple.. probably cool apple when he got it.. all depends on how long in the mail vehicle and how much sun shine it got!



But "Oh my apple slices!" sounds weird.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> But "Oh my apple slices!" sounds weird.......



But it would make Sparky feel less weird...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> But it would make Sparky feel less weird...



Well then by all means. 


Hey Jimmy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Rob!

How is Uncle Mongo doing today?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> How is Uncle Mongo doing today?



End of month. 

In der Paint Booth. 

Got to paint stuff to ship. 

Except the booth is full of painted pumps.......

Sit and wait. 

Well enough. 

Are HS kids tearing up your work yet?


----------



## little possum

You guys is meen. 

Imma haul the F1fiddy up to Jimmys job site and lay some rubber down


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well the land scraper did it pretty well last week along with the trash truck that came in at Mach 3.2. He locked it up and slammed into the curb and left some character marks that will be there for a long time. :bang:

I'm trying to finish up some billings and such... go figure... over $650,000 billed and they've paid less than $175,000. Boss is a bit cranked as I am. They haven't even started to cover materials....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> You guys is meen.
> 
> Imma haul the F1fiddy up to Jimmys job site and lay some rubber down



Please do! Let me know so I can bring a camera and the heater. I'll make sure it's good and hot before you try to line lock it. We'll get some axle wrap and take the rear end right out! :msp_scared:


----------



## little possum

5" blocks... I have enough axle wrap with the 5.13s and locker.. Haha gotta get some springs ordered soon.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Oh good I won't even need the heater! The 4.Wheeee of this work truck doesn't like pulling that pig around....but I make it do it!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## sefh3

Made it to Hersey. Should be here for a few days. 

It is quite in here without John!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Made it to Hersey. Should be here for a few days.
> 
> It is quite in here without John!!!!!



Go to the car museum.


----------



## roncoinc

I finished the old walk behind tractor 

think the thang is to much for me 

so i put it on CL..




http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=311644&stc=1&d=1377552985


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well the land scraper did it pretty well last week along with the trash truck that came in at Mach 3.2. He locked it up and slammed into the curb and left some character marks that will be there for a long time. :bang:
> 
> I'm trying to finish up some billings and such... go figure... over $650,000 billed and they've paid less than $175,000. Boss is a bit cranked as I am. They haven't even started to cover materials....



Ouch. That hurts a bit. 


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I finished the old walk behind tractor
> 
> think the thang is to much for me
> 
> so i put it on CL..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=311644&stc=1&d=1377552985



Separate clutch engagement for wheels and tines??

A workhorse.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Separate clutch engagement for wheels and tines??
> 
> A workhorse.



Yes...

lobstah cakes by the chef for supper tonite


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas. 

Training starts tomorrow. 3 days of easy living. Don't have to go in till 8. Free lunch, leave at 5 get a free dinner on the company Tuesday Wednesday. This should be good.


----------



## Scooterbum

Prayers out to my favorite "Slug".

If anyone talks to the ole' boy or his wife tell him I send my best and it's too damn quiet in here!!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Separate clutch engagement for wheels and tines??
> 
> A workhorse.



That's why he's sellin Rob , Ron don't work no more .


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Yes...
> 
> lobstah cakes by the chef for supper tonite



MEEEEEN!!!!

Hey Ron !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> That's why he's sellin Rob , Ron don't work no more .



SOOOO many ways to twist that. 

I aint touching that.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Scooterbum said:


> Prayers out to my favorite "Slug".
> 
> If anyone talks to the ole' boy or his wife tell him I send my best and it's too damn quiet in here!!



Hey Scoot! Just think how long it will take the slug to catch up! Give him something to do when he's home on light duty.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## AU_K2500

just figured out the truck has a 6 CD changer....thats 5 more CDs than I own.

Hope John is doing better. i know hes gotta hate being stuck in there. Wife and I are both keeping him in our prayers.


----------



## dancan

Get well soon present for John ???


----------



## BigDaddyR

AU_K2500 said:


> just figured out the truck has a 6 CD changer....thats 5 more CDs than I own.
> 
> Hope John is doing better. i know hes gotta hate being stuck in there. Wife and I are both keeping him in our prayers.



You know if it'll play Mp3 CDs you only need one cd to pretty much have more music than you can listen too. Mp3 CD player on the bike has one cd with 300 plus songs on it. LOL


Rick


----------



## AU_K2500

BigDaddyR said:


> You know if it'll play Mp3 CDs you only need one cd to pretty much have more music than you can listen too. Mp3 CD player on the bike has one cd with 300 plus songs on it. LOL
> 
> 
> Rick



Won't read compressed files. Regular old CDs. 

But your right MP3 CDs are great.


----------



## BigDaddyR

AU_K2500 said:


> Won't read compressed files. Regular old CDs.
> 
> But your right MP3 CDs are great.



Only hassle is on the bike trying to navigate to a song or set of songs. Too much work.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey Scoot! Good to see you stop in.


----------



## IEL

I have been rebuilding a very old cutting torch today....
Lets hope I dont explode! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Is it wrong to search craigslist when your on vacation and find someone that is selling saws and call them????

I found a guy 2 minutes from where we are staying. Told me he has 10 saws for $50. 3 are Stihls. I told him I'll stop by tomorrow night and look at them. My Mountaineer is full and there is not any room. Wonder if the kids will ride on top on the way home


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## sefh3

Night Jerry!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

sefh3 said:


> Is it wrong to search craigslist when your on vacation and find someone that is selling saws and call them????
> 
> I found a guy 2 minutes from where we are staying. Told me he has 10 saws for $50. 3 are Stihls. I told him I'll stop by tomorrow night and look at them. My Mountaineer is full and there is not any room. Wonder if the kids will ride on top on the way home



Ahh. The true CAD spirit. Always more room for saws. Good footrests and armrests for the kids:hmm3grin2orange: Worse case, pack them up and mail them home slow so you get packages when you get home. "Look what the guys sent me honey:msp_thumbup:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nite Jerry!

Just don't be passing any gas there Geoff and you should be good. LOL


----------



## IEL

Night guys.


----------



## Italian Cello

*Beware home depot deals*



caleath said:


> Ok...Stihl is better than Husqvarna....whats the deal with these flippy caps? I want to buy a saw from Homedepot! What bar oil is best? Really how hard is that one.
> 
> I will come up with some more...Happy Newyear!



I would be real careful buying any chainsaw-welder etc from Home Depot! They have cheaper versions made for them to sell at lower prices.. SO BEWARE!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Crickets chirping......"John"


----------



## dancan

I wonder if the rickoon are haven a party in John's garden ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I wonder if the rickoon are haven a party in John's garden ?



Gangs of rickoons, packs of cigaretts rolled up in their lil tee shirt sleeves. 

Kicking the kwap out of skunks and mice in johns garden. 

Gangs of street rickoons. Oh his Maters!!!!!


----------



## dancan

But , the poor starving buzzards , who's going to feed them ?

Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> But , the poor starving buzzards , who's going to feed them ?
> 
> Hey Rob !



Maybe the two street gangs will have a fight and the buzzards can feed in the casualties.


----------



## little possum

Cricket cricket cricket


----------



## Jimmy in NC

King Slugs gun range is open daily from 830 pm until 530 am....I need to try out the scope on this little .22 so who wants to ride.....Sparky?


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> King Slugs gun range is open daily from 830 pm until 530 am....I need to try out the scope on this little .22 so who wants to ride.....Sparky?



Let's go!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I wonder if the rickoon are haven a party in John's garden ?



Oh my veggies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oh my veggies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_ohmy:



Flowers bout done?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had to use my Hooskie 45 to save a Stihl 029, not the saws fault, owner operator needs lots more edumacation....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Flowers bout done?



OH,,his flowers are probly trampled by the invading deer 

i hear the deer gang and the rickoon gang made a truce as soon as John left and they are ravaging the place !!

buzzards perched on his lawn mowers in three foot high grass.....

cats bringing in birds and mice and setting them free in house !

spam growing mold in the fridge..

he aint gonna like it at all !!!


----------



## DSS

Hi guys. I can't keep up with this thread. How's our Tbone doing? I just saw that he was sick yesterday.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well he's doing better.. and then he realized they probably have a HUGE ultrasonic in that hospital somewhere... he's MIA looking for that cleaner and trying to get piles of weed whacker carbs to drop in all at once. 

His garden is in shambles and the USPS has gone on a much needed vacation. The price of saw parts on FleaBay has dropped 13% in the last two days and all chainsaw nuts are advised to "BUY"! 




In all seriousness sounds like he's doing better.. just going to take him a few days to get "free" and back home.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> King Slugs gun range is open daily from 830 pm until 530 am....I need to try out the scope on this little .22 so who wants to ride.....Sparky?



Relocation party at Johns house. Before long it'll look like a Sons of Guns episode out there. LOL


Rick


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> OH,,his flowers are probly trampled by the invading deer
> 
> i hear the deer gang and the rickoon gang made a truce as soon as John left and they are ravaging the place !!
> 
> buzzards perched on his lawn mowers in three foot high grass.....
> 
> cats bringing in birds and mice and setting them free in house !
> 
> spam growing mold in the fridge..
> 
> he aint gonna like it at all !!!



Ron, you forgot one thing! Spam can't go bad!
I know a guy who ate a can of spam that had expired 40 years ago.... He couldn't tell a difference between it and a new can.....
Spam from ww2 is still good to eat! LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

regarding john - what a slug


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Ron, you forgot one thing! Spam can't go bad!
> I know a guy who ate a can of spam that had expired 40 years ago.... He couldn't tell a difference between it and a new can.....
> Spam from ww2 is still good to eat! LOL



Mail yet ??


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Mail yet ??



None yesterday, I will check it again this afternoon.
You have to remember that canada post is useless.....
They once took a month to deliver a letter from one side of town to the other.......


----------



## IEL

Off to the museum. Killing at least a dozen yellow jacket nests today.
Lets hope I can find a working pump sprayer....


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had to use my Hooskie 45 to save a Stihl 029, not the saws fault, owner operator needs lots more edumacation....LOL



Wish I could get my little Hooskie 45 running. Some day. P/C are hard to find for those things. That aren't big $$ at least. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Mail yet ??



Stihl going through the carb info you sent me speaking of mail. Stated at the diagrams of WT series last night for about an hour thinking through the interactions on them. Still a little ways to go but making more sense now. 

Maybe try to refine he adj on the husky 36 tonight. 


Rick


----------



## jimdad07

We need the Slug back.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> We need the Slug back.



He adds some fluff to this thread doesn't he?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Code:







Jimmy in NC said:


> He adds some fluff to this thread doesn't he?



Johns not a fluffer!!!! N


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> He adds some fluff to this thread doesn't he?



Fluff,,,fat,,,slime,,,whatever !! LOL !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Any update on John?


----------



## Scooterbum

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Any update on John?



No answer on either phone today.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well.. if anyone hears anything let the rest of us know. Just hope he's listening to the doc's advice and taking care of himself.


----------



## dancan

Instead of sending John his fav Minimacs we should get him this .







It'll keep him busy for hours on end mowin and searchin .


No answer when I called today , will try later .


----------



## IEL

Well, I didn't get much done today.
I got the rust cleaned off a muffler pipe, but since there was no paint thinner, I couldn't clean or paint it.
I did save a nice old hammer from a life forgotten under a pile of junk...
The rest of the day, we planed what engines to bring out for the fall fair, and I got my self a bit of scrap lead for my melting pot. 2 wheel weights, 2 good sized fishing sinkers, a foot or two of Window lead, and a 1 inch long piece of lead pipe.... Maybe 2 or 3 pounds..... LOL Better than nothing.....


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well.. if anyone hears anything let the rest of us know. Just hope he's listening to the doc's advice and taking care of himself.



I stopped calling after Dan started ,,he seems to get the updates..
so i will wait for him or somebody else..

dont want to bother his wife and Mom to much with calls...

i hope his mom is saving the pies she makes !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

MMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.........................

homemade bruschetta ...

toast some home made bread..........

if ya gots fresh matters and fresh basil,,,,,,i gots the instructions


----------



## little possum

Looks like shark bait?

hahah just some tuna outta the pack for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Wish I could get my little Hooskie 45 running. Some day. P/C are hard to find for those things. That aren't big $$ at least.
> 
> 
> Rick



My lil 45 came to me in a free pile of 8 saws, none of them running at the time. I almost tossed it but just by the stroke of luck I found a big box of NOS pistons and lo and behold there was a new one in there for the 45 complete with ring and pin. Put it in and fixed the carb and its been working great ever since, don`t owe me a dime.


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> MMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.........................
> 
> homemade bruschetta ...
> 
> toast some home made bread..........
> 
> if ya gots fresh matters and fresh basil,,,,,,i gots the instructions




I'll take you up on them destructions.

I like anything with Maters' and Basil. Oh yeah an Olive Oil................


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> I'll take you up on them destructions.
> 
> I like anything with Maters' and Basil. Oh yeah an Olive Oil................



Ok scHoot,,,small batch to start...
one good sized ripe FIRM matter..
chop it up,,size,,larger than a pencil erasuer,,bigger,,but not like for salsa..size of a cigg butt ??,vary size..
no seeds,no soft stuff,,eat all that..drain a bit,,,,put chopped matters on a plate,,tilt it,,sprinkle lightly with salt,,no more than you would like to eat a matter with..let sit,,juice will run off the plate.

basil,,fresh is best,,flowering buds like in my pic are very best,,,leaves chop up well...
how much ?? kinda a taste thing,,one good matter prob four spoons full or more,i like lot's,,..see pic for green.

garlick,,fresh is best,,chopped out of a jar ok,,four spoon fulls in 2 spoon fulls olive oil in non stick pan,,low heat and toast till brown..
 
put drained matters in a bowl,,add chopped basil and garlic and oil..
add one spoon a good sweet balsamic vinegar..
with a pepper grinder cover top of stuff with ground pepper.
cheese,,,,fresh grated parmesan is best,,has to be grated,,,what ya got ?? whatever it is grate it fine...
at least four spoon full..
mix it all up gently to not mash the matters...
taste it,,need more salt ?
need more pepper ?
need more oil?, vinegar ? salt ? cheese ?? it's a taste thing 
fridge for a couple hours to meld..

if no chopped garlic,,make garlic bread with butter and powdered garlic ,,a slice of bread cut into 1/4's and spread it on that..

spread bread slices lightly with butter and put in toaster oven until lightly browned,,spread mix on.

the warm toast and the cool bruschetta are awsome..


----------



## roncoinc

Just talked to Johns wife....9:30 pm

Progress is being made..

But,,, not lucid or talkative while on the respirator..

stihl fighting...

indications seem to point to a recovery even if slowly..

his wife has told him we have started stirring chit up for him !! LOL !!!
told her to tell him we aint cuttin him NO slack !!
but,,,he wasnt in much condition today to listen...

so,,,looks like things are under control even tho there are issues that need to be overcome before recovery.

she said she didnt mind phone calls from us and i think they help her knowing people are concerned..

So,,it looks like they are still trying to stabalize him with up's and down's in between before a noticable progress can be made..

dont look like it going to be a short stay for John.. ..

the Dr's and her are sure he will be Ok but may be awhile...

thats the latest..


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Just talked to Johns wife....9:30 pm
> 
> Progress is being made..
> 
> But,,, not lucid or talkative while on the respirator..
> 
> stihl fighting...
> 
> indications seem to point to a recovery even if slowly..
> 
> his wife has told him we have started stirring chit up for him !! LOL !!!
> told her to tell him we aint cuttin him NO slack !!
> but,,,he wasnt in much condition today to listen...
> 
> so,,,looks like things are under control even tho there are issues that need to be overcome before recovery.
> 
> she said she didnt mind phone calls from us and i think they help her knowing people are concerned..
> 
> So,,it looks like they are still trying to stabalize him with up's and down's in between before a noticable progress can be made..
> 
> dont look like it going to be a short stay for John.. ..
> 
> the Dr's and her are sure he will be Ok but may be awhile...
> 
> thats the latest..



Thanks for the update Ron,...think Dan is in bed.


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks Ron, please let his wife know he's in our thoughts. I'm glad he made it to the hospital. I don't get here as much as I want to but I sure do look forward to seeing what time the Slug gets around. Nicest guy on the forum...unless it's Dan or Ron.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Maybe I should go over and mow his lawn........

Oh. And visit him maybe.......


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
I know you got a good flatware connection , could you send some to Ron so he don't haveta use them real skiny chopsticks to eat his maters ?

Thanks Ron .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> I know you got a good flatware connection , could you send some to Ron so he don't haveta use them real skiny chopsticks to eat his maters ?
> 
> Thanks Ron .



I sent him some Smurffy sized forks..........

Musta lost them. 

I'll get some more........

Hey Dan. 

Hey John!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

I've got a nice Stihl blower , we could build a slug respirator , inflate him real good .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Thanks for the update Ron. Anything we can do please let us know. Definitely keeping him and his family in my prayers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dark n dreary here this morning, may get some rain. No Hooskies or Stihls for me today, just Delta, Makita and DeWalt.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just dawned on me....John has just gotten into those 200Ts....I think he contracted Stihlotitis. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Just dawned on me....John has just gotten into those 200Ts....I think he contracted Stihlotitis.
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Thats right !!! 

gotta be,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

STIHLITOSIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning guys. Off to work I go. 

Thanks for the update Ron. Sounds like Johns in the right place. Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for them and prayers coming. Good to see someone lighten it up in here. I don't think he'd have it any other way. 

:biggrin: 



Rick


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Can anyone get me John's mailing info? I am wanting to send him a get well card.


On a lighter note, I am picking up a nice old purox torch today. Costs about what a chinese POS does, and comes with 6 welding tips, and at least 9 cutting tips! 2 acetylene and 1 oxygen regulator! Man, soon I will have as many torches as saws..... LOL

Only reason I am buying this one is that the whole kit is about what a regulator set plus shipping would be..... Now my dad can have his torch kit back...... LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I just stumbled on to some box-o-whacker projects. Bet nothing would make John feel better than some well worn cheap whacker projects. Also it'd kick the damn USPS back into gear. I hear they are knocking off at noon now that John is taking a little vacation. Don't want those government employees getting slacker than they are already!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

IEL said:


> Morning guys.
> Can anyone get me John's mailing info? I am wanting to send him a get well card....



i'd like to do that too. pm if you can. tia


----------



## roncoinc

LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!

now THATS funny !!! 

a site in maine advertizing " FREE RANGE LOBSTERS " !!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well.. it's all in the advertising!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> now THATS funny !!!
> 
> a site in maine advertizing " FREE RANGE LOBSTERS " !!!!



Bottom fed of course. LOL


Rick


----------



## IEL

Too quiet without the slug.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Yep I agree. Everyone is grumpy. We need to take the slack up with liking posts. LOL. 


Rick


----------



## IEL

I think Im going to go get some dew. Poor John... No dew for him...


----------



## IEL

Ginger ale was on sale, so I grabbed a bottle of canada dry.... About the perfect soft drink.


----------



## Mastermind

Just stopped in to see how John "The Slug Man" is doing?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mastermind said:


> Just stopped in to see how John "The Slug Man" is doing?



Updates have generally showed up in the evening. Hoping that Ron or Dan get one tonight and pass it along.


----------



## little possum

I reek of Essence de Bota. Think its Nadian? Time to quit lolly gaggin and drop the coin. Need space in the shop. So far I need a shaft, 2 gears, retaining ball for slip collar on driveshaft, a fork, oil screen and the plastic fan.. Couple of bearings, some patience, and to remember how to put it all back together


----------



## IEL

I hate how the nearest branch of my bank is the next town over......

I did get my purox though! I will put up pictures later. Right now I am catching the bus to restock my wallet...


----------



## jimdad07

It feels like mid July out there...sure did heat up in a hurry.


----------



## little possum

Could cut the humidity with a saw, if I had one that ran


----------



## roncoinc

Mastermind said:


> Just stopped in to see how John "The Slug Man" is doing?



Not well.


----------



## roncoinc

In case you were wondering where Tbone,,John went..

Early morning on the 24th Johns wife brought him to the emergency room at the hospital.

they admitted him to critical care.

they found he had pneumonia..

blood pressure was way out of whack so they worked on that.

blood oxegen count way down so they worked on that.

the infection is now in his blood and fighting that.

reportedly in lot's of pain and they have to be carefull how to treat that with his back problems and laying down so long.

mostly pretty well out of it and incoherent but in a lucid moment he wanted his smart phone so he could get on AS !!..

Yestday he came to and went whacko,found a tube down his throat and needles and tubes and stuff stuck in him and lost it..

fighting off the nurses and DR's they had to restrain him... not at all like John..

they ended up paralyzing him ,induced coma,whatever to keep him imobile along with sedating him heavily.

His wife said they brought in a special bed that he sinks out of site in and keep turning him to keep blood circulating.

four days now and it seems not much progress for the good..pretty much out of it most of the time now.

his wife and family keep vigil bedside constantly..

The DR's have no reason to believe he wont make it but everybody was hoping for some signs of improvement by now.

John has befriended many of us and has been a wonderfull member here on AS..

By tomorrow i hope to have an AD for him at the hospital for those that want to send a get well card.

If you feel like it offer up a prayer when you can,,may help ??

And thank the owners of this site for allowing so many people with a like minded interest to get together and make some good friends like John.

If and when i get an AD for cards i will post it here.

His wife said if anybody has thier phone number they can call to well wish,,however i cant give the number out.

most updates are posted in the " fight " thread,,..

Just in case you wondered why his post count dropped 

Ron..


----------



## roncoinc

Uncle Rob,,she got your message,call anytime.

Jerry,she could not get through to your number,,try her.


----------



## dancan

A big thanks for the update Ron .


----------



## Scooterbum

Thanks for the update..........


----------



## Mastermind

I'm going out back to talk to the Big Ranger....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Thanks for the update Ron. If that address is delayed for the hospital I'd be happy to send along any cards to John that anyone wants to send him. I have the home address but didn't want to give it out as I haven't been told its cool. Cards will go unopened and be repackaged in a larger envelope to be sent if I get a few. Would like to send all at once if possible for postage purposes. I will PM my address to those of you who've asked for Johns. Anyone else please PM me the request. 

I find the update to be sobering and saddening to be honest. I really hope for the best for John and his family and will continue to offer up prayers for him and them. It's hard to believe someone on the web could bring a smile to your face, make you feel good about yourself for being smart or dump and just in in general rub their happiness onto you from a few sentences a day. Okay maybe a few hundred LOL. But that is John to me. 


Rick


----------



## IEL

On a slightly lighter note, my mail from ron was finally delivered today!
Ron, just send me a pm with how you want shipping covered.


----------



## dancan

Mastermind said:


> I'm going out back to talk to the Big Ranger....



Would tobacco or smoke be appropriate ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Thanks for the update Ron. If that address is delayed for the hospital I'd be happy to send along any cards to John that anyone wants to send him. I have the home address but didn't want to give it out as I haven't been told its cool. Cards will go unopened and be repackaged in a larger envelope to be sent if I get a few. Would like to send all at once if possible for postage purposes. I will PM my address to those of you who've asked for Johns. Anyone else please PM me the request.
> 
> I find the update to be sobering and saddening to be honest. I really hope for the best for John and his family and will continue to offer up prayers for him and them. It's hard to believe someone on the web could bring a smile to your face, make you feel good about yourself for being smart or dump and just in in general rub their happiness onto you from a few sentences a day. Okay maybe a few hundred LOL. But that is John to me.
> 
> 
> Rick



You are not alone Rick. At first read I was scared to say the least but after processing I think they know what they are doing and just trying to keep him from hurting himself further. Him and his family are constantly on my mind through out the day. I think all we can do is stand by right now. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> I reek of Essence de Bota. Think its Nadian? Time to quit lolly gaggin and drop the coin. Need space in the shop. So far I need a shaft, 2 gears, retaining ball for slip collar on driveshaft, a fork, oil screen and the plastic fan.. Couple of bearings, some patience, and to remember how to put it all back together



Good luck with that beast. Bought a Gravely with blown up trans once.....13 shafts in there. Great feeling of accomplishment when that one rolled the first time. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## sefh3

Ron thanks foR the updates. I'm trying to check in to keep updates on his status.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Uncle Rob,,she got your message,call anytime.
> 
> Jerry,she could not get through to your number,,try her.



Thanks for the update Ron. I will make every effort to make contact.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks for the update Ron. I will make every effort to make contact.



I was thinking of putting that long post out in the open forum because a lot of people out there interacted with him.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I was thinking of putting that long post out in the open forum because a lot of people out there interacted with him.



Yes they did, especially the Swap thread, he did a lot of parts trading over there.


----------



## IEL

I will try and get a card for John out to Rick tomorrow.
I sure hope he recovers quickly. I know it took my dad almost 3 months to recover from his blood/heart infection. The first week or two were terrible, but after that he said it wasn't too bad.
All that from going to the dentist....

By what they told me, with enough industrial strength medication pumped in to someone, they will normally get over a blood infection.


----------



## roncoinc

Geooff,,,for the dvd's.

shipping cost on envelope plus $1.80 for envelope.

that about one piece of blue nadian money ?? LOL !!

or is it the pink one ?

or green ?
or red ?
or orange ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Geooff,,,for the dvd's.
> 
> shipping cost on envelope plus $1.80 for envelope.
> 
> that about one piece of blue nadian money ?? LOL !!
> 
> or is it the pink one ?
> 
> or green ?
> or red ?
> or orange ??




Go for the Orange one, or two of em.......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Go for the Orange one, or two of em.......LOL



Thought I should add, that two orange ones = a brown one....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Go for the Orange one, or two of em.......LOL



so is a red one and a yellow one worth the same as an orange one ?


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Geooff,,,for the dvd's.
> 
> shipping cost on envelope plus $1.80 for envelope.
> 
> that about one piece of blue nadian money ?? LOL !!
> 
> or is it the pink one ?
> 
> or green ?
> or red ?
> or orange ??



I do have to admit those Nadian sure do make pretty money!!!


----------



## IEL

I think a purple one would be about right.
Do you want Nadian money or Nadian tire money? I might be able to dig up a few of your impossible to tell apart bills.....
Or I could use PayPal if you want to keep it simple..... LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Still diggin taters, think I have about 150#'s this year.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> I think a purple one would be about right.
> Do you want Nadian money or Nadian tire money? I might be able to dig up a few of your impossible to tell apart bills.....
> Or I could use PayPal if you want to keep it simple..... LOL



Hard to tell apart ??

they have NUMBERS on them !! LOL !!

all four corners on BOTH sides ! 

merican cash good if found.....


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Still diggin taters, think I have about 150#'s this year.



Lets see,,,,,last time i bought taters out there that would be $15 worth !!!

now,,plowing,,planting,,care,havesting,transporting,storing..

Jim works for TEN cents an hour !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> so is a red one and a yellow one worth the same as an orange one ?



Fold them together.place in pants pocket, run through the wash cycle and presto, you have two orange ones.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fold them together.place in pants pocket, run through the wash cycle and presto, you have two orange ones.....LOL



I dont think Johns wife gets home untill late.

post if you find out anything has changed.

time to go horizontal


----------



## IEL

Night Ron.


----------



## jimdad07

Nite Ron. You have a point, I'm cheaper than Mexican labor, hell, I'm cheaper than Chinese sweat shop rates.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I dont think Johns wife gets home untill late.
> 
> post if you find out anything has changed.
> 
> time to go horizontal



Will do,..nite Ron.


----------



## farrell

Evening gentlemen!

Thanks for the update Ron!

Lil buddy John will be I out thoughts and prayers!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to the top for the Slug Kahuna!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !



No word on the Massey parts at closing. 

I'll check tomorrow. 

Take er easy.


----------



## dancan

Ron , you're forgetting that young Jim there is livin in one of them "Back ta Eart" communes , he's takin them taters and convertin 2 1/2 lbs at a time to 10 gallons of wodka that he can sell so he can buy some saws cause his wife/leader wont let him use the sweatshop money that he earns .
375 gallons = lota saws LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sound check, test, test,..test. Sure is quiet in here without our Slug!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sound check, test, test,..test. Sure is quiet in here without our Slug!



We got the only Slug in the world with SurroundSound!!!


Hey Jerry........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> We got the only Slug in the world with SurroundSound!!!
> 
> 
> Hey Jerry........



Hey uncle Rob. Hows it going?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob. Hows it going?



Worrying about our boy. 

Weighs very heavy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Worrying about our boy.
> 
> Weighs very heavy.



You are not alone. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## roncoinc

I think i can hear an echo in here ??


----------



## dancan

Wait till I put 1 earplug in to stop the echo ...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

You know who else is missing....Sparky. Where is he hiding? Did he get in that new ride and pull off into the sunset?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Scooterbum

Stihl 041S said:


> Worrying about our boy.
> 
> Weighs very heavy.[/QUOTE ]
> 
> Your not alone buddy.
> I don't believe anyone has made such an impact on this site in short time he's been on here. I just wonder how many keyboards he's burnt up?


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Stihl 041S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worrying about our boy.
> 
> Weighs very heavy.[/QUOTE ]
> 
> Your not alone buddy.
> I don't believe anyone has made such an impact on this site in short time he's been on here. I just wonder how many keyboards he's burnt up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or how many blisters on those TWO fingers !! LOL !!
Click to expand...


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. I will be going to the post office this morning. I am sending a card for John, and a piece of weird green money for Ron.


I have also ran in to a bit of an issue, and I need some help from one of our American slackers.
My purox regulators need rebuilding, but the place that has the rebuild kit will not ship outside the USA.
I am wondering if anyone here would be willing to order the kits I need, have it shipped to them, then ship it off to me? I can PayPal the required money. It would really help me out.

Best of luck to our favourite Mr. Slug! Get well soon buddy!


----------



## RandyMac

Dammitall!
I just heard about our buddy. What in hell happened?


----------



## roncoinc

RandyMac said:


> Dammitall!
> I just heard about our buddy. What in hell happened?



Sticky om main page explains it.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Sticky om main page explains it.



No updates since then.


----------



## roncoinc

I went and looked at these.

most of the parts left not even usable.

all complete junk !!

chainsaws whole bin


----------



## IEL

We need the slug back..... I can't be anywhere near as loud as him....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

RandyMac said:


> Dammitall!
> I just heard about our buddy. What in hell happened?



He started playing with Stihl saws (200T's).... got sick. You do the math...:msp_scared:



As Ron said the sticky on the main page says it all. He's fighting pneumonia and a blood infection. He's in the hospital and they have sedated him.... we are all anxiously waiting for an update but trying to give the family a little space.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> I went and looked at these.
> 
> most of the parts left not even usable.
> 
> all complete junk !!
> 
> chainsaws whole bin



A strange collection of not so desirable models from what I see. Nothing near complete.. did they sweep up a shop floor some where?


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> A strange collection of not so desirable models from what I see. Nothing near complete.. did they sweep up a shop floor some where?



I may have given him $25 for it al,,was a couple ok bar's in there and a couple recoil starters..


----------



## jimdad07

Oh Canada...Where guys like Dan do strange things....Oh Canada...guys like Geoff can't get parts and has goofy looking money...oh Canada...I really don't have much to pick on Jerry with at this point in time.........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Oh Canada...Where guys like Dan do strange things....Oh Canada...guys like Geoff can't get parts and has goofy looking money...oh Canada...I really don't have much to pick on Jerry with at this point in time.........



You got all day... keep working on it. We'll cut an album that'll make it to "Tin" status on the charts... possibly "Aluminum!"


----------



## roncoinc

I did use a saw yestday 

cut some cookies from wild cherry to use in smoker.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm torn. I want to chew up what's left of my test log behind the barn for the bon fire we're having Saturday. I know I should keep it though for this 372 I'm building or my 288 when it gets back. Guess I could just go find another dang log too right?


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellars!

Off to work shortly

Been workin 11-11 everyday this week

Three day weekend comin up!

Wonder if the slug is any better today?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

12 hr shifts are the worst but they make you appreciate the weekend that much more.


----------



## jimdad07

I never had to take a 12 hour shi......oh, you said shift....I've had lots of those.


----------



## farrell

Gots to play catchup from bein off work for two weeks from surgery

Only got half my pay

That hurt

So some extra OT was in order

11am-11pm ain't to bad

3pm-3am blows

Much rather come in early than stay over


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> I never had to take a 12 hour shi......



Sounds painful and personal...


----------



## jimdad07

How you been feeling Adam?


----------



## IEL

Yay, I found a place that will rebuild my regulators! They are in Ontario. Even though it will cost me $60 per regulator to have them do it, rather than $30 a piece for me, I think it's worth it.
If they do it, it is guaranteed not to explode, and it has a 6 month warranty.
I will rebuild a torch, but I don't trust myself to rebuild an oxygen regulator..... LOL


----------



## dancan

And here I was defending that commmyounne livin tater farmer LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Scooterbum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or how many blisters on those TWO fingers !! LOL !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John is a religious man......
> 
> Uses the "Seek and ye shall find" method of typing........
> 
> Hey John!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## IEL

Here are the pictures of my purox. Pretty good deal. $175 for the whole lot! Just the tips new would be worth 2x that! 
Being an old purox, it should last me my whole life. Now my dad can have his torch back..... LOL

View attachment 312172
View attachment 312173
View attachment 312174
View attachment 312175
View attachment 312176


----------



## IEL

I made some fried rice for lunch... Better than what's at the chinese dive.....
I see a walk with the Bruno puppy in the pizzing rain this afternoon..... The one bad thing about the coast.....


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> I made some fried rice for lunch... Better than what's at the chinese dive.....
> I see a walk with the Bruno puppy in the pizzing rain this afternoon..... The one bad thing about the coast.....



Looks good Geoff. That set ought to last you just fine.


----------



## Stihl 041S

John spent time on his back. 

A good thing!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Good looking torch set there Geoff. I've run into exactly what you have a few times. I've bought whole new torch sets just to replace shot regulators. I've got a Victor and Harris right now because when you need heat... you need heat!


----------



## IEL

Well I'm off to walk the puppy in a rain storm....
It's winter on the island.
We only have two seasons here... Summer is from june until august, the rest of the year is our rainy winter.....


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> How you been feeling Adam?



Freakin awesome!

Well other than workin too much and not near enough play


----------



## little possum

Jimmy in NC said:


> 12 hr shifts are the worst but they make you appreciate the weekend that much more.


When we were on 12s, weekends just meant you got to go home early. We were on 5:30-5:30 when I first started. Left at lunch on Sat and Sunday. Ive done a couple 6am-7-8pm Imma bit $ hungry they say  Gov eats most of it though



Jimmy in NC said:


> You know who else is missing....Sparky. Where is he hiding? Did he get in that new ride and pull off into the sunset?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.


Bet his hands are warm.... (that wasnt nice, Grape Ape pushing the SuperDrooly.) 


Get well soon John!


----------



## Cantdog

*Ghawdamnitalltohell John!!!!!l*

I been out of touch for a spell, but my phone woke me up telling me I had a message at 1:32AM today......so being on the island and my daughter on the mainland and at the Homecoming at college........I could not let it go. Down on the dock I stumbled near nekid ...to the only spot that has cell connection......get my voicemail.....it's Jimdad telling me that Ron has posted an update and I might/should/better read it....????? Well I gotts no 'puter here....ain't been near one in a week.....cheeeit!!!! So I borrowed a laptop and am sitting on the granite front steps to the Island Town Hall tapping their WIFI and finally get the news!! And I gotta say it's a true crying shame....last damn thing John needed......I'll try to keep posted but won't be back on the mainland until late Monday..................................................

My thoughts and best wishes are with John and his family....sure hope they beat this..........quickly...

I can't leave you guys alone for a minute!!!!


To make matters worse...while John was getting admitted to the hospital I was busy having a blast getting married to my beautiful woman ( who I have always thought of as my wife) of the last 18yrs, out here on the island, on the ledge in front of my camp at high tide then up to town for a lavish reception with folks coming in by boat from all over....with the song Acadian Driftwood playing as we entered the big tent!Wish you could have been there John.........Get well soon we are all pulling for you!!!


----------



## RandyMac

I'll keep John in my thoughts. What a terrible thing for him and his family.

I've been working 12s for the last 7 years, 6pm to 6am, I don't mind it, you don't have to deal with admin very much.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I'll keep John in my thoughts. What a terrible thing for him and his family.
> 
> I've been working 12s for the last 7 years, 6pm to 6am, I don't mind it, you don't have to deal with admin very much.



Good to hear from you Randy, hope you are doing fine.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

got any contact info for the hospital john's at? i could mail a card to rick but rather mail it directly to the pital


----------



## jimdad07

Chit Robin, I called you at about 9:00, sorry the message didn't come through till then. Congrats on your marriage!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Chit Robin, I called you at about 9:00, sorry the message didn't come through till then. Congrats on your marriage!



Hel yes. Congratulating the young couple

Off to the Neimann Marcus catalog


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,i worked on a saw today . 

picked this up a couple or so weeks ago at a yard sale for TWO dollars !!

i posted about it,,didnt know WHY i paid that much for it,,needed a handlebar..

today i got tired of tripping over it on the shop steps and picked it up a drained the water out of it..
some mix in the carb and it fired.
mix in the tank and it ran !
adjusted the carb and ran GOOD !
pulled muffler to check and like new inside,,so i painted the muffler . 

took it apart and sprayed it with Pizz Off and got it clean..

modded the muffler and put it together.

found a 18in bar and painted it and flamed it !!.

will sharpen a chain and try it out...............

finally got me a WILD THANG !!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## IEL

Time for an espresso.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> OK,,i worked on a saw today .
> 
> picked this up a couple or so weeks ago at a yard sale for TWO dollars !!
> 
> i posted about it,,didnt know WHY i paid that much for it,,needed a handlebar..
> 
> today i got tired of tripping over it on the shop steps and picked it up a drained the water out of it..
> some mix in the carb and it fired.
> mix in the tank and it ran !
> adjusted the carb and ran GOOD !
> pulled muffler to check and like new inside,,so i painted the muffler .
> 
> took it apart and sprayed it with Pizz Off and got it clean..
> 
> modded the muffler and put it together.
> 
> found a 18in bar and painted it and flamed it !!.
> 
> will sharpen a chain and try it out...............
> 
> finally got me a WILD THANG !!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!



That is hilarious man. Nice work!! Cool flames on the bar. From a template? :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> That is hilarious man. Nice work!! Cool flames on the bar. From a template? :msp_thumbsup:



From Schooterbum !!


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Chit Robin, I called you at about 9:00, sorry the message didn't come through till then. Congrats on your marriage!





Stihl 041S said:


> Hel yes. Congratulating the young couple
> 
> Off to the Neimann Marcus catalog



I told you guys that when I was tippin a glass in the diection of that island but youse guys had put me on ignore by then .....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> I been out of touch for a spell, but my phone woke me up telling me I had a message at 1:32AM today......so being on the island and my daughter on the mainland and at the Homecoming at college........I could not let it go. Down on the dock I stumbled near nekid ...to the only spot that has cell connection......get my voicemail.....it's Jimdad telling me that Ron has posted an update and I might/should/better read it....????? Well I gotts no 'puter here....ain't been near one in a week.....cheeeit!!!! So I borrowed a laptop and am sitting on the granite front steps to the Island Town Hall tapping their WIFI and finally get the news!! And I gotta say it's a true crying shame....last damn thing John needed......I'll try to keep posted but won't be back on the mainland until late Monday..................................................
> 
> My thoughts and best wishes are with John and his family....sure hope they beat this..........quickly...
> 
> I can't leave you guys alone for a minute!!!!
> 
> 
> To make matters worse...while John was getting admitted to the hospital I was busy having a blast getting married to my beautiful woman ( who I have always thought of as my wife) of the last 18yrs, out here on the island, on the ledge in front of my camp at high tide then up to town for a lavish reception with folks coming in by boat from all over....with the song Acadian Driftwood playing as we entered the big tent!Wish you could have been there John.........Get well soon we are all pulling for you!!!



Robin we'll take care of John best we can....go enjoy yourself. Congrats on the ceremony. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## jimdad07

There's an ignore list?


----------



## dancan

Did someone say sumthin ?


----------



## jimdad07

Ron that is one sharp looking Wildthang. Clean and everything. I bet you be racing with it soon.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I told you guys that when I was tippin a glass in the diection of that island but youse guys had put me on ignore by then .....



But you had your Fazer set on "MUMBLE" so it was hard to understand much. 

Something about Robin. 

Also about the lineage of some members and per haps a physically impossible act.......

Hey Dan!!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

Evening fellas. Been strung out pretty thin lately. All part of the game. Looking forward to a nice holiday weekend with the folks. 

Kills me to read the news about john. The wife and I are praying daily for him and his family. I haven't looked but is there an address yet? 

Very sad, I know we are all praying for a safe and speedy recovery. 

We miss ya John!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> From Schooterbum !!



That sounds about right. 


Rick


----------



## IEL

I might make another espresso.... I think I am hooked on these damn things....


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!

Sure is quiet in here without a certain someone.........

Sure miss the lil fella!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Evening kids!
> 
> Sure is quiet in here without a certain someone.........
> 
> Sure miss the lil fella!



Hey Adam.


----------



## IEL

This is crazy..... John must account for 2/3 of our noise.....
We need to step up guys! How can we let one guy make 2x as much noise as all of us combined?!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam.



Hey Rob!

If we make it to Johns.........ain't gonna be saws and guns.........gonna be mowin his yard and trimmin!


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> This is crazy..... John must account for 2/3 of our noise.....
> We need to step up guys! How can we let one guy make 2x as much noise as all of us combined?!



The lil fella is a chatty one that's for sure!


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> I might make another espresso.... I think I am hooked on these damn things....



You'll be running laps before you know it doing your Beavis and Butthead imitations. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

T-bone, still need me that coonskin cap! Rev up buddy! Rooting for you!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Got the 36 all regassed up tonight and fine tuned it. Cutting 6" cookies. Had to adjust it just a little bit leaner and had more power in the cut and didn't dip to want to stall at idle. Looks like it's good to go. Gave it an air bath and now time to find it a new home.

Also got good news. Someone PM'ed me today and has a top end for my Husky 45. Offered me a fair trade for it so hope to get it early next week and get my Husky 45 up and going. It's a good looking saw except for the piston and cylinder that was jacked up. That one may be a keeper for me until I can rebuild a 350 with a 346 top end or buy a new 346 which is what I really want. Don't know why I like the Orange Silver combo but I do. We'll see.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I recently picked up a stock 350....I wouldn't worry about a 346 top end. 350 holds its own plenty well and I've had some 026s to compare it to.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

The brown truck fairy stopped by today....


----------



## IEL

BigDaddyR said:


> You'll be running laps before you know it doing your Beavis and Butthead imitations. LOL



Yep, I had 4 shots of the stuff today, and I am feeling noticably more alert and awake.
This might be how I get through my dull classes starting next week..... LOL
Just two more years.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I know I could make one but if I have time....I just want to get into milling. Pick up my rails tomorrow.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

This also showed up today from the US box Mashers....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

A primate got loose in there with a rasp and chisel.....should run real nice.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will be out of touch until Tuesday. Hope you all have a good weekend. It is a long weekend for us Nadians. Labor day holiday for us.......:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will be out of touch until Tuesday. Hope you all have a good weekend. It is a long weekend for us Nadians. Labor day holiday for us.......:msp_biggrin:




Have a good one Jerry!


----------



## sefh3

Have a great time Jerry. I'm stihl on my vacation. Spent the day at Hershey park riding roller coasters. Going back tomorrow to ride the water rides.


----------



## jimdad07

Nite Jerry.


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> Yep, I had 4 shots of the stuff today, and I am feeling noticably more alert and awake.
> This might be how I get through my dull classes starting next week..... LOL
> Just two more years.....



Don't wish the time away. Wish I could go back to those days. LOL. Have fun with it.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> This also showed up today from the US box Mashers....



For the 372?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Have a good one Jerry! Enjoy and be careful.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> If we make it to Johns.........ain't gonna be saws and guns.........gonna be mowin his yard and trimmin!



Sounds good right now.


----------



## Scooterbum

Night Ol' Timer.

Just checkin' in for a T-Bone update.

Praying all's going well.


----------



## Scooterbum

Hey Rick !!

You don't have any Ol' Skool Hot Rod Big Iron yet do ya' ?


----------



## IEL

Night jerry.
Have a good weekend.
I am spending it building a shed, tuning a mac, working at the museum, and playing with a purox.

And grade 11 starts the day the weekend ends.....
Admittedly it will be nice to see my buddys again. We talk cars a lot. One has a 1967 amc marlin, another a 66 f250, and the third a 1971 mach 1 mustang. With a racing cam.... LOL Ex drag racing car.

Me, I am more of a 4x4 man. My dream truck is a series Land Rover diesel.


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me, have a good one guys. Good to see you posting more often Scoot.


----------



## sefh3

Scooterbum said:


> Hey Rick !!
> 
> You don't have any Ol' Skool Hot Rod Big Iron yet do ya' ?



Everyone needs ol' school iron in their fleet.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Everyone needs ol' school iron in their fleet.



Agreed. Some of my favorites.


----------



## dancan

Have fun on the island Jerry !
Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Have fun on the island Jerry !
> Hey Rob !



Hey Dan!!!

Where's John ???

He'll be back soon. 

Neimann-Marcus was worthless for shopping for Robin and his lady. 

Looking elsewhere. 

Take er easy......


----------



## dancan

Maybe we should get them a his and hers gift , a couple of oil filters , one for his boat and one for her Suub .


----------



## dancan

Matching flippycap keychains ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Matching flippycap keychains ?



I was thinking a entertaining/chainsaw theme.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> I was thinking a entertaining/chainsaw theme.....



And I went with the Duct Tape option. 

It was more.........but why scrimp!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Have fun on the island Jerry !
> Hey Rob !



Quite breezy overnight and into this morning, offshore winds so the groundswell will be flattened.It will be a might rough in the channel turning around Bobby`s island but should be ok by the time I get out to Red.


----------



## dancan

Yup 35mph gusts in a little boat , be careful .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup 35mph gusts in a little boat , be careful .



You know me, I will keep at least 6" freeboard per load. Waves will be only a couple feet at the bend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sitting here looking over the knife John made me, debating over taking it back out to the island with me and whether to use it as he so often urged me to do.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> For the 372?



Yep. Chinese BB kit that was mastermind modified.

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sitting here looking over the knife John made me, debating over taking it back out to the island with me and whether to use it as he so often urged me to do.



Use it Jerry. That's what he's told you to do. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## dancan

You've been told to use it more than once , the island is an appropriate place , party and celebrate .


----------



## dancan

Make sure to cut bacon with it ! The spam stuff , well , use it to cut the BACON!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

No debate there Jerry, use it. You know as well as anybody that things like that are meant to be enjoyed and used.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> You've been told to use it more than once , the island is an appropriate place , party and celebrate .





dancan said:


> Make sure to cut bacon with it ! The spam stuff , well , use it to cut the BACON!!!!





jimdad07 said:


> No debate there Jerry, use it. You know as well as anybody that things like that are meant to be enjoyed and used.



See...the vote is unanimous. He didnt make it to be a wall hanging...come to think about it..don't think John is into wall art!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Have fun Jerry. 

Hey Jimmies!!! North and South. 

Time for bed


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Rob! Hey Dan!


----------



## sefh3

Any news on John yet?


----------



## dancan

I talked to his wife this morning , she said that things have improved a bit , he's still under sedation but it's all baby steps , they are going to start to get him to start breathing on his own slowly , the doc is also concerned about his back .
He'll be the "Million Dollar Slug" by the time this is all over .

Hay Tater Jim !


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellars!

Last 12hr day!

Three day weekend!

Goin to kennywood park tomorrow with the OL and BIL/SIL 

The OL is makin me go with them instead of me goin to the GTG

Hey Dan!

Thanks for the update on John!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Right now I think we can all agree any step forward is great news. Thanks for the update and please keep us posted.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Power went out last night. That's why I was so quiet.
Get better john! Thanks for the update Dan.


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> I talked to his wife this morning , she said that things have improved a bit , he's still under sedation but it's all baby steps , they are going to start to get him to start breathing on his own slowly , the doc is also concerned about his back .
> He'll be the "Million Dollar Slug" by the time this is all over .
> 
> Hay Tater Jim !



Be cool if they could replace his back too while he's in there.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Be cool if they could replace his back too while he's in there.



How about just pull it out, coat with PizzOff, run through the Ultra Sonic, and reinstall? Hey it works on saw stuff! :confused2:


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sitting here looking over the knife John made me, debating over taking it back out to the island with me and whether to use it as he so often urged me to do.



I'd have to say to use it Jerry. I kept one he made me for at least a year before I finally decided to use it. It was scary sharp, and held that edge......looking damn good the whole time. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Chit Robin, I called you at about 9:00, sorry the message didn't come through till then. Congrats on your marriage!



Yeah Jim I know......but it took that long for the network to find my phone!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Mastermind said:


> I'd have to say to use it Jerry. I kept one he made me for at least a year before I finally decided to use it. It was scary sharp, and held that edge......looking damn good the whole time. :msp_thumbup:



Yep mine too.....scary sharp....haven't used mine either....to nice a job to use like I use a knife.....I put great value on that knife.....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Dan!!!
> 
> Where's John ???
> 
> He'll be back soon.
> 
> Neimann-Marcus was worthless for shopping for Robin and his lady.
> 
> Looking elsewhere.
> 
> Take er easy......



Pssst......the new wife says she wants a 111S to put that piston in......just sayin'.....LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Someone want to send Ron some dark roast , aint heard from him since last night with that fancee hot rod saw .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Matching flippycap keychains ?



SSSSSsssssssss......I had to like this before I could "unlike" it......


----------



## little possum

Early holiday weekend. Plan on doing alot, probably get nothing done. Time to get the K10 reliable for the winter, and go get the other boat home and check it out. Ducky season soon.


----------



## dancan

Goose season opens up here this Tuesday .


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Goose season opens up here this Tuesday .



Opens here Sunday...can't wait. They upped the limit to 15 per day and no plug in the gun.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Someone want to send Ron some dark roast , aint heard from him since last night with that fancee hot rod saw .



Been busy,,,aint easy intertwining three flippy caps into a heart shape for the lovebirds


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl tourist season here 

put up a big sign on the hiway " mayne thataway ---> "


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Opens here Sunday...can't wait. They upped the limit to 15 per day and no plug in the gun.



Theres a season ??

thot you could hunt nadians anytime ??


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Stihl tourist season here
> 
> put up a big sign on the hiway " mayne thataway ---> "



What's the bag limit on those?


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> What's the bag limit on those?



Theres a limit ??


----------



## IEL

We have way too many tourists here.....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Been busy,,,aint easy intertwining three flippy caps into a heart shape for the lovebirds



See , I told ya Ron has a spot in his heart for Stihls .


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Hey Rick !!
> 
> You don't have any Ol' Skool Hot Rod Big Iron yet do ya' ?



HEY SCOOT!!

No my friend sure don't. Eyes are always on the watch now though.


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> Opens here Sunday...can't wait. They upped the limit to 15 per day and no plug in the gun.



Son got a couple geese last year. Great eating. 


Rick


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> Son got a couple geese last year. Great eating.
> 
> 
> Rick



Big fan myself. I like wild game more than anything.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Pssst......the new wife says she wants a 111S to put that piston in......just sayin'.....LOL!!!



Too late my friend. Packed at 5:00 am this morning. 

Should have posted sooner. 

You two argue who gets what. Lol


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> Early holiday weekend. Plan on doing alot, probably get nothing done. Time to get the K10 reliable for the winter, and go get the other boat home and check it out. Ducky season soon.



Sounds like a busy weekend that feels a bunch like work.... :msp_confused:


----------



## IEL

I am spending most of the day cleaning..... And watching BBC top gear...


----------



## little possum

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sounds like a busy weekend that feels a bunch like work.... :msp_confused:



I said plan on getting a lot done. But really figure Im just gonna ride the fourwheeler a little bit, shoot some skeet tomorrow, drink some beers, cruise the lake sunday and maybe shoot at some doves Monday.

We have a goose season for September that has a higher limit, no plugs, and electronic calls.. Residential season.


----------



## IEL

Slackers!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> I said plan on getting a lot done. But really figure Im just gonna ride the fourwheeler a little bit, shoot some skeet tomorrow, drink some beers, cruise the lake sunday and maybe shoot at some doves Monday.
> 
> We have a goose season for September that has a higher limit, no plugs, and electronic calls.. Residential season.



That's what I like.. a man that's honest! Enjoy yourself. I don't think I'm going to hit the dove field Monday.. just too much going on.


----------



## roncoinc

Partner 5000+ running,for $50 ??

gonna try


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Partner 5000+ running,for $50 ??
> 
> gonna try



I'll buy it off you for $55!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Partner 5000+ running,for $50 ??
> 
> gonna try



Give you 2 blowed up crapsman for it!


----------



## dancan

I gots you 2 WildThangs for the 5000+ !!!



Really , they were at the shop today gettin a tire fixed ..... Scarry....but Wild


----------



## farrell

Where would we all be without all those fathers and mothers, sisters and brothers, friends ive made, long lost lovers
I wouldn't be the man I am today
If not for the ones I loved along the way

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_nptZREcGN0&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D_nptZREcGN0[/video]


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Where would we all be without all those fathers and mothers, sisters and brothers, friends ive made, long lost lovers
> I wouldn't be the man I am today
> If not for the ones I loved along the way
> 
> [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_nptZREcGN0&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D_nptZREcGN0[/video]



That's a good one Adam.


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's a good one Adam.



Sure is!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Have you heard "Gran daddy's Gun"?


----------



## IEL

Im getting close to casting some more lead ingots. The plumbers pot is almost full of scrap.
I always look forward to the pot being full. I find melting metal very enjoyable.
The best relaxation out there.


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Have you heard "Gran daddy's Gun"?



Not sure?


----------



## farrell

[video=youtube_share;Z4_zD_z-j4A]http://youtu.be/Z4_zD_z-j4A[/video]

This is one of my favs!


----------



## dancan

Hay Jim !!!!
I givem your number , toldem you knew a thing or two bout manure slingin .


----------



## little possum

Aaron Lewis! 

Geoff, you should learn how to cast duck decoy strap weights. My attempt has ended with a bunch of pieces of lead laying in my boat. They werent pliable like the store bought ones..


----------



## dancan

Stick on wheel weights for aluminum rims are pliable and about 6" long , they work well


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,i got the parner .  5000+

needed a gas cap.,found one from a homie fit..

runs awsome 

needs a chain 

traded an oly 950 i had a total of $10 into for it


----------



## IEL

little possum said:


> Aaron Lewis!
> 
> Geoff, you should learn how to cast duck decoy strap weights. My attempt has ended with a bunch of pieces of lead laying in my boat. They werent pliable like the store bought ones..



I bet the store bought ones are pure lead. You possibly used a hard lead.
Why would weights need to be soft? Not much duck hunting done around here. 
I am using my lead for hammers, and ballast on my lathe. Possibly musket balls eventually.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Where would we all be without all those fathers and mothers, sisters and brothers, friends ive made, long lost lovers
> I wouldn't be the man I am today
> If not for the ones I loved along the way
> 
> [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_nptZREcGN0&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D_nptZREcGN0[/video]




I " tried " listening to it....

no comment.........


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> [video=youtube_share;Z4_zD_z-j4A]http://youtu.be/Z4_zD_z-j4A[/video]
> 
> This is one of my favs!



Tried that one too.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hay Jim !!!!
> I givem your number , toldem you knew a thing or two bout manure slingin .



I gave em YOUR number dan !!

if ANYBODY knows how to spread it around !! LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I gave em YOUR number dan !!
> 
> if ANYBODY knows how to spread it around !! LOL !!!!!!!



I try to follow from the best .........


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I try to follow from the best .........



But,,,,,,,,,,,,,Jerry's not here !!!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I " tried " listening to it....
> 
> no comment.........



Sorry if I insulted or offended you Ron!


----------



## Cantdog

Well..in all the hubbub with our dear friend John having a bad spell.....I had forgotten how well my boat performed the last week or so.....excellent......runs strong.....to strong for the current prop......gotta go up at least 2 inches in pitch.....motor ran super though...already put 78 gals of gas through 'er......been busy.....22 hrs on the clock......


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Sorry if I insulted or offended you Ron!



I'm " SURE " you are !!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well..in all the hubbub with our dear friend John having a bad spell.....I had forgotten how well my boat performed the last week or so.....excellent......runs strong.....to strong for the current prop......gotta go up at least 2 inches in pitch.....motor ran super though...already put 78 gals of gas through 'er......been busy.....22 hrs on the clock......



And the blue brick ????





SLACKER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

2 more inches of prop , you'll be runnin rhumm in no time LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,,your three flippy cap pendant in the shape of a heart is done but i dont know if to hang it from .325 chain or .375 ??

i was thinking 1/2 skip may look nice too ??

prefer oregon or carlton ?

FC or SC ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> 2 more inches of prop , you'll be runnin rhumm in no time LOL



He will probly go with stainless STIHL !!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I'm " SURE " you are !!! :msp_sneaky:



I is!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> And the blue brick ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLACKER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NEX Tues...................



and yes I am..............HARD!!!!!!!.........LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> He will probly go with stainless STIHL !!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!



Nope...........as usual they don't carry it in my pitch.......LOL!!!!


----------



## dancan

Ron , you should save the chain to make a flail for Robin's new wife for when he comes home after a few too many green cans .


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,,your three flippy cap pendant in the shape of a heart is done but i dont know if to hang it from .325 chain or .375 ??
> 
> i was thinking 1/2 skip may look nice too ??
> 
> prefer oregon or carlton ?
> 
> FC or SC ??



Nope........ 1/2" makes me look to skinny.........325 makes me look brutish.......I think 3/8" is just fine!!!!.....LOL!!!..OOOps....gotts go......'lil lady sezzso....bbl...lol!!


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,,your three flippy cap pendant in the shape of a heart is done but i dont know if to hang it from .325 chain or .375 ??
> 
> i was thinking 1/2 skip may look nice too ??
> 
> prefer oregon or carlton ?
> 
> FC or SC ??



3/4 inch scratcher chain!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , you should save the chain to make a flail for Robin's new wife for when he comes home after a few too many green cans .



Safety chain ??


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Safety chain ??



I'm sure she'll ......never mind , a family site


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'm sure she'll ......never mind , a family site



That hasnt stopped you before ??


----------



## dancan

I guess I'm getting weak and feeble .......
I see Robin's gone to go play with his new toy , while he's allowed to ....


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,,your three flippy cap pendant in the shape of a heart is done but i dont know if to hang it from .325 chain or .375 ??
> 
> i was thinking 1/2 skip may look nice too ??
> 
> prefer oregon or carlton ?
> 
> FC or SC ??



Lordy Lordy.......

Why couldn't Robin set up a bridal registry at the Swedish Store? 

Ron I hope the lovely jewelry you made doesn't clash with the 
At hung rings I sent!! N


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,i got the parner .  5000+
> 
> needed a gas cap.,found one from a homie fit..
> 
> runs awsome
> 
> needs a chain
> 
> traded an oly 950 i had a total of $10 into for it



Nice looking saw. Great deal too. Like it when you get a saw cheep and running with little to nothing.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> He will probly go with stainless STIHL !!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!



Carbide to make a statement:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> NEX Tues...................
> 
> 
> 
> and yes I am..............HARD!!!!!!!.........LOL!!



Robin I just don't know what to say...chr!st I won't be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## jimdad07

Ron I have some mini Mac carcasses you might take in trade for that baby. Just think it over. Those were sharp looking saws.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Well made it through a tough week/month. This upcoming month will be better. Glad for the job I have but boy is it a pain. My wife always reminds me how blessed I am. Time to relax, spend the weekend with the family, take my first trailer load of trash and limbs to the dump and go from there. 

Anyone have use for a nice Husky 36? I have one on CL. No interest yet but we'll see how the weekend goes. If not then off to the bay with it. Let me know.

Making a wish upon a :star: for a friend.

Gonna go snuggle with my son. He actually asked and before he gets to cool I'll take the time I can get. 

BBL

View attachment 312393


View attachment 312394


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> [video=youtube_share;Z4_zD_z-j4A]http://youtu.be/Z4_zD_z-j4A[/video]
> 
> This is one of my favs!



Another great one!


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Nice looking saw. Great deal too. Like it when you get a saw cheep and running with little to nothing.



You probly dont really have any idea just what this saw Is ?? 

they will make a 346 roll belly up hoping to get scratched instead of beat on !!

with some work they are like a turbo was installed.

195 compression stock is not unussuall from what i read,,havent checked this one.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Ron I have some mini Mac carcasses you might take in trade for that baby. Just think it over. Those were sharp looking saws.



Ya got me to thinkin,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:msp_sneaky:

trip to NH,,visit with pickup truck,,could hold 100 minimmacs !!!

you keep away !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOl !!!!!1


----------



## roncoinc

Geeeoffff,,,what Tilly ya gots ??

just added HU info..not many used..


----------



## roncoinc

caint keep up,,goin the way of DAn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

yup,,cal it ,,dannydown !!!


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Geeeoffff,,,what Tilly ya gots ??
> 
> just added HU info..not many used..



I think it is a hl63e.
I know it's an hl.
My all time favourite carb.


----------



## jimdad07

Nite Ron.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> You probly dont really have any idea just what this saw Is ??
> 
> they will make a 346 roll belly up hoping to get scratched instead of beat on !!
> 
> with some work they are like a turbo was installed.
> 
> 195 compression stock is not unussuall from what i read,,havent checked this one.



So you wouldn't take the Craftsman with the newly gone though carb in trade?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

I will up it to 2 broken stihls, and a totaled skilsaw chainsaw for the partener.


----------



## Stihl 041S

To the top for Our Big Kahuna......

Sending Prayers to The Big Kahuna........







Hey John!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Ayup , to the top for our Nutty Buddy !
Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Lieutenant Dan!!!


----------



## AU_K2500

I don't care how old you are. It feels good to go home. 

Caught up with my folks a little last night. Dad and I are sitting drinking coffee this morning. Fixing to head to the property and do some grass cutting and yard work.


----------



## dancan

Do I have to send some of this stuff around to get the zzzzlackerz started ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Do I have to send some of this stuff around to get the zzzzlackerz started ?



No,,i just finished my 8oz cup of expresso :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

I think the AS server needs some spresso , slow up here this morning .
A friend of mine teaches , he doesn't drink coffee but loves expresso , he even has a spresso maker in his class for when he needs a jolt to stay ahead of his students , gets them hooked on the aroma , teases them because they can't have any but he can LOL .


----------



## Scooterbum

https://www.facebook.com/2MillionBikersDC


----------



## jimdad07

Good morning chainsaw land.


----------



## dancan

Hey Ron , if I get this one will you trade for that old obselete saw ???
This one is worth way more , I'll take the loss .


----------



## dancan

Hey Tater Jim !


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Starting the morning with an espresso. Drinking folgers drip coffee with coffee mate for the rest of the day..... Yep, I'm spending the day at the museum.


----------



## dancan

Folgers makes coffee ???
Thot they made dishwater .


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> Folgers makes coffee ???
> Thot they made dishwater .



I think your right.....
I only drink that stuff for the caffeine....
The coffee mate really doesn't help.....


----------



## jimdad07

Oh Canada......oh crap, I got nothin.


----------



## dancan

Mmmmm good .


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Mmmmm good .



That's about right.


----------



## little possum

IEL said:


> I bet the store bought ones are pure lead. You possibly used a hard lead.
> Why would weights need to be soft? Not much duck hunting done around here.
> I am using my lead for hammers, and ballast on my lathe. Possibly musket balls eventually.



The way I have mine rigged you wrap the string around then bend the weights around the keel. They make L shaped weights with stretchy cord, but gets pretty pricey.

I used a mixture of wheel weights and other various sources cause it was free.. Had a guy that casts bullets tell us the other week that there is something you can add to make it softer.


----------



## little possum

Caffeine. Kicked that addiction for the most part. Just the occasional soft drink now and then.


----------



## dancan

There's an addiction to cafeine ????


----------



## IEL

But caffeine is good!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Busy morning. Didn't realize a bon fire required cleaning under the couch! Wife has me running wild this morning so you slackers better show up later...


----------



## dancan

Since you got that MM BB cut the couch in half and throw it on the bonfire ....... Or is that Thang only good for cuttin pie ????


----------



## dancan

Ole Capn Biscuit must be busy tryin to recover some scheckles from the wedding expenses .






"Only worn once "


----------



## little possum

If you drink it every day, go a couple without. See what happens. Use to put me into headache mode and I would have to hide in the dark.. 

Lost about 20 pounds, and felt alot better not drinking it. Maybe a mental thing? IDK

Plus the $ saved from buying drinks...


----------



## dancan

I know what you meen bout the headaches , since I poured cement over them Husqe=ueazw at the shop , no headaches a weak later after cement cured


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Since you got that MM BB cut the couch in half and throw it on the bonfire ....... Or is that Thang only good for cuttin pie ????



My order of 6202 bearings didn't come in last night so its not together. I've got plenty of cookies I've been saving up along with renovation leftovers. The MM 372 I already have will probably come out in a little bit. 

Now to go finish mowing the yard. Beer and waters on ice, tiki torches up, watermelon cooling in the fridge, Captain & Jim in the freezer....yep...fixing to tie one on! 

John we will be toasting your recovery here in a little bit and I'll burn a burger in your honor too!


----------



## roncoinc

John gonna miss it !! 


National Bacon Day 2013: photos for bacon lovers


----------



## BigDaddyR

Dump run done. Neighbors yard mowed. Wife as normal says how good all the neighbors yards look that I mowed. LOL ours is next.

Have to change the oil in the truck and then see if I can change the axles from overslung to underslung to try to get it at the right angle to load my mower. 

Posted on my trailer about a week or two ago and trying to get it to the right angle to load my mower. The best answer I came up with was putting the leaf springs below the axels vs above the axles like they are now. Should give me the 4-5" I need. We'll see. Might not get to that until tomorrow. I'll probably need a drop hitch then to level it out and may need to cut the fenders off and move them up an inch or two.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> John gonna miss it !!
> 
> 
> National Bacon Day 2013: photos for bacon lovers



May be getting it in an IV. 

If I know Our Boy. 

How you doing Ron?


----------



## little possum

Dan, I listed the F150 for sale! Come kick the tires, pay me $, and take it home!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> John gonna miss it !!
> 
> 
> National Bacon Day 2013: photos for bacon lovers



He won't miss it....just won't join in the activities....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> Dan, I listed the F150 for sale! Come kick the tires, pay me $, and take it home!



Don't kick too hard....as John will tell you it is a Ferd.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I got off the mower and people are showing up 2 hrs early! Does this mean our friends:

A: Can't wait to see us?
B: Have no life or anything else to occupy their time?
C: Are bunch of drunks ready to get on with this?

Be back later with incoherent messages!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> I got off the mower and people are showing up 2 hrs early! Does this mean our friends:
> 
> A: Can't wait to see us?
> B: Have no life or anything else to occupy their time?
> C: Are bunch of drunks ready to get on with this?
> 
> Be back later with incoherent messages!



Hey Jimmy. 

Blindfolded low gear Gravely races tonight?????


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jimmy.
> 
> Blindfolded low gear Gravely races tonight?????



Hells yeah! You know there is generally a slow race at Gravely events where you see how long it takes to go a given distance. A good magneto and well tuned carb with tight shafts are your friends at that event.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> I got off the mower and people are showing up 2 hrs early! Does this mean our friends:
> 
> A: Can't wait to see us?
> B: Have no life or anything else to occupy their time?
> C: Are bunch of drunks ready to get on with this?
> 
> Be back later with incoherent messages!



I vote A and C. Can't wait to see you/r booze and get on with it!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hells yeah! You know there is generally a slow race at Gravely events where you see how long it takes to go a given distance. A good magneto and well tuned carb with tight shafts are your friends at that event.



And invite the cops. 

Saves trouble later.........don't ask.


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Dan, I listed the F150 for sale! Come kick the tires, pay me $, and take it home!



Thanks for the heads up LP but a onefiddy is like a fihteenhundred , just not enough truck when I over load it , no comfort zone buffer left .
Ferd or Cheby makes no difference to me , heck , I just might even drive a Dudge .


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> I got off the mower and people are showing up 2 hrs early! Does this mean our friends:
> 
> A: Can't wait to see us?
> B: Have no life or anything else to occupy their time?
> C: Are bunch of drunks ready to get on with this?
> 
> Be back later with incoherent messages!



I don't need a translator , I'm Canadian


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I don't need a translator , I'm Canadian



LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Ron , I'm havin a nice stout called Trefle Noire that my daughter brought back from Quebec , right some good it is !
She was in Floridah last week , got to hold an alligator , says that they taste like chicken , they can't make fish & chips worth a daum , the Everglades and airboats were real cool , the people were nice except the biatch manager at whallmart that made her go back to the cottage to get her passport to prove that she was 22 just like her Canadian drivers license said she was so she could buy the 5$ bottle of wine she wanted LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Gots me a reloading bench built today. Moving all my gun and hunting stuff into its own area of the house.


----------



## sefh3

Didn't quite make it home. We are outside of Cleveland. We stopped at the PA gtg that slowed us down for a few hours.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Didn't quite make it home. We are outside of Cleveland. We stopped at the PA gtg that slowed us down for a few hours.



KWAP!!!!!!

ADAM!!!!! 

You're supposed to remind Rhe elderly!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Fire is burning down....cold beer is good!


----------



## IEL

Good, and quiet day today.
The local fair was on, so the museum was virtually empty.
I got the burner off an old plumbers lead melting pot, the rest of it was toast. That should make a killer lead melting furnace. 40# from solid to pouring it in under 5 minutes.

I also was offered a pile of old saws to display alongside mine at the fall fair at the museum. He is the tractor guy at the museum, and is getting too old to play with saws. He is putting his own collection in my care. The best part is they still will stay taking up space in his shop..... LOL
He said the only condition is that I put them back after the event, and that I have a log there to do some cuts on. They ares still his saws, but since his son only likes tractors, and wants nothing to do with saws, he is leaving it to me to look after them. Nice deal if you ask me.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey Ron , I'm havin a nice stout called Trefle Noire that my daughter brought back from Quebec , right some good it is !
> She was in Floridah last week , got to hold an alligator , says that they taste like chicken , they can't make fish & chips worth a daum , the Everglades and airboats were real cool , the people were nice except the biatch manager at whallmart that made her go back to the cottage to get her passport to prove that she was 22 just like her Canadian drivers license said she was so she could buy the 5$ bottle of wine she wanted LOL



floriDUH !!,, yup taste like chicken but a bigger beak !! ..

nadian drivers lic not proof down there,,,,,easy to counterfit


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Fire is burning down....cold beer is good!



Is that sparky ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Is that sparky ??



Naaaaaa.......Sparky is in JoeJaa......


----------



## jimdad07

Not too many drunken text messages yet from NC. I expected better.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Not too many drunken text messages yet from NC. I expected better.



Let's gang text him!!!!!

That will put a buzz in his pocket!!


----------



## jimdad07

Just got him Rob.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Not too many drunken text messages yet from NC. I expected better.



Its early junior.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Let's gang text him!!!!!
> 
> That will put a buzz in his pocket!!



Roll on Skippy!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright...Jim Rob and Dan...who else wants smores?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright...Jim Rob and Dan...who else wants smores?



Put a couple in your pocket for later. 

If you think it's a dumb idea.........pour yourself another!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Noted! I poured a double!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright slackers.....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Laid down and back up. Very Johnesque of me. Cmon John! Beasts need relocating and we need the Slug convos.


----------



## Stihl 041S

:redface:


Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright slackers.....



Hey!!!

Had to put another bell in the lathe. 

Man working here!! 

Hey Jimmy. 

Hey Mrs Jimmy!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Laid down and back up. Very Johnesque of me. Cmon John! Beasts need relocating and we need the Slug convos.



Johnesque........

REALLY like that. ;-)))


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> :redface:
> 
> Hey!!!
> 
> Had to put another bell in the lathe.
> 
> Man working here!!
> 
> Hey Jimmy.
> 
> Hey Mrs Jimmy!!!



She says hey back. Shooter said you should be here Rob!


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me guys. You boys have a good night, misbehave Jimmy!


----------



## PhilMcWoody

Hadn't run mine in a bunch of months; started her up, and good to go.
gotta love that Stihl motomix.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> She says hey back. Shooter said you should be here Rob!



Will have to soon. When a fire feels good!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jimmy in NY.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nite Jim. I'm just hanging out living vicariously through Jimmy since I gave up my drinking ways. LOL


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> KWAP!!!!!!
> 
> ADAM!!!!!
> 
> You're supposed to remind Rhe elderly!!!!!!!



Sorry lil buddy!

I didn't even get to go

Wife made me go to kennywood instead


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Sorry lil buddy!
> 
> I didn't even get to go
> 
> Wife made me go to kennywood instead



We'll have our own. 

In Ohio

With shooting

At johns!!!!!!


Yippee!!!! Imagine Kermit running around happy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Fire has been soaked, friends texted they got home safe. Drinking some water then off to bed. The Labrador.....he's going to learn about stealing a whole bowl of chili off the country her tomorrow I think. Probably no breakfast for him......


Night all.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Fire has been soaked, friends texted they got home safe. Drinking some water then off to bed. The Labrador.....he's going to learn about stealing a whole bowl of chili off the country her tomorrow I think. Probably no breakfast for him......
> 
> 
> Night all.




Ain't labs great!!!!!


----------



## little possum

dancan said:


> Thanks for the heads up LP but a onefiddy is like a fihteenhundred , just not enough truck when I over load it , no comfort zone buffer left .
> Ferd or Cheby makes no difference to me , heck , I just might even drive a Dudge .


it has no hauling capability with the old springs and to high to load haha
I hope to be rattling and around in a dodge soon.


beep beeep beeep beeep beèeeep. wake up slackers! bedtime for me


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> it has no hauling capability with the old springs and to high to load haha
> I hope to be rattling and around in a dodge soon.
> 
> 
> beep beeep beeep beeep beèeeep. wake up slackers! bedtime for me



Likewise Zach. 

I be heading home.


----------



## dancan

Looks like Jerry and the island crew got a little dampness last night and a bit of fog and rain for today , I'm sure it won't slow any of them down .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Looks like Jerry and the island crew got a little dampness last night and a bit of fog and rain for today , I'm sure it won't slow any of them down .



I'm sure he will have a good time. 

Burning Man on now!!

Hey Dan!!!


----------



## dancan

Burning man to the whet island , Jerry's done both LOL

Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

I wonder how johns back is doing today??


----------



## dancan

Who's turn is it to call today to get the update ?


----------



## dancan

Ole Biscuit musta lost internet and AS privileges since tyin the "Not" , next he'll be sellin his saws since he'll be told "Only need 1 saw" to cut firewood .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Ole Biscuit musta lost internet and AS privileges since tyin the "Not" , next he'll be sellin his saws since he'll be told "Only need 1 saw" to cut firewood .



Meen. 
Meen. 
Meen. 
Meen. 
Meen.


----------



## roncoinc

I really hate to bother anybody in a situation like that.
dunno if they are sleaping after up all night,,or in a poor mood and dont wanna talk to anybody,,or another family member sleeping near,,or when phone rings they get hopes up for good news..
etc..

will try about 9am..


----------



## jimdad07

I talked to his mother yesterday and she said he is making steady improvement. They have his blood pressure under control with no meds now and his blood levels are almost where they need to be. They also got a lot of fluid out of him and the swelling is gone. Was still under sedation.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I talked to his mother yesterday and she said he is making steady improvement. They have his blood pressure under control with no meds now and his blood levels are almost where they need to be. They also got a lot of fluid out of him and the swelling is gone. Was still under sedation.



Good to hear.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Good to hear john is improving.
We need our slug back!!


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> I talked to his mother yesterday and she said he is making steady improvement. They have his blood pressure under control with no meds now and his blood levels are almost where they need to be. They also got a lot of fluid out of him and the swelling is gone. Was still under sedation.



I put that in John's sticky .
Somehow that doesn't sound quite right :msp_confused:


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> I put that in John's sticky .
> Somehow that doesn't sound quite right :msp_confused:



I don't even want to know, bad enough you put syrup on your Flap Jack.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well syrup is good....


Cleaning up a little right now. If someone calls please let us know if there is any update...even if it is same as yesterday. I was told no phone this morning...I have to spend time with my wife....


Party went well but somehow we ended up with more booze than we started with. The dog has been outside all morning leaving treasures for the mower all about. Fire is all but gone......


----------



## dancan

I eat my pancakes with Maple syrup , not "syrup" .


----------



## SawTroll

jimdad07 said:


> I talked to his mother yesterday and she said he is making steady improvement. They have his blood pressure under control with no meds now and his blood levels are almost where they need to be. They also got a lot of fluid out of him and the swelling is gone. Was still under sedation.



Thanks for the update!

It sounds more promising now! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> I eat my pancakes with Maple syrup , not "syrup" .



Ahhh...a man by my own heart! Maple is the ONLY way.


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> I eat my pancakes with Maple syrup , not "syrup" .



Ok, ok...........Dan eats the pancake formerly known as flapjack with "maple" syrup.


----------



## dancan

That's better .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> That's better .



Than what.........?


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> I eat my pancakes with Maple syrup , not "syrup" .



That must be that Nadian thing. Every thing I seen at he gift shop had something to do with maple syrup.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Here is one for Geoff and John. Bush's best, bacon, onion, beef hot dogs, and special blend of spices. Crock pot all day and tonight will be aromatic! Had to do something with the big pot that no one found last night...


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Than what.........?



Syrup made from most other trees or imitation stuff .


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Thanks Jim for the update on John!

Kennywood was fun yesterday

Still tired

Have a picnic to go to today

Playin paintball tomorrow 

Think we managed to kill the yeller jackets in the wall void of the house!

Taped 2 bee foggers to a broom handle and shoved up into the void

They ain't flyin no more

One down one to go


----------



## roncoinc

*Update !!*

By tonight John should be breathing on his own.

They are weaning him off the sedation and should be off that within a couple of days.

they say he will have amnesia of most everything..he wont be fully cognizant until the sedation is completelly gone.

The nurse said recovery is remarkable 

Steady recovery progress being made almost hourly..


----------



## roncoinc

jimbob ?? Mrs. SLUG !! ??? LOL !!!


----------



## dancan

Great news Ron !
Thanks


----------



## dancan

Hope Jerry gots an umbrella on the island cause it's whet out there LOL


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> jimbob ?? Mrs. SLUG !! ??? LOL !!!



You like that? I didn't know his wife's name and ended up with his mother. I felt like a goober. What a nice lady, she kept me on the phone for a little bit but it was nice talking to her. I figured his wife would know what I meant.


----------



## roncoinc

ok,,who gonna call tonight to see if he is breathing on his own and other progress ??


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Great news about john. Can someone pm me the name of the hospital?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> ok,,who gonna call tonight to see if he is breathing on his own and other progress ??



Up to you Ron. Whatever you want.


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> Great news about john. Can someone pm me the name of the hospital?



I keep forgetting to ask !! 

will next call.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> By tonight John should be breathing on his own.
> 
> They are weaning him off the sedation and should be off that within a couple of days.
> 
> they say he will have amnesia of most everything..he wont be fully cognizant until the sedation is completelly gone.
> 
> The nurse said recovery is remarkable
> 
> Steady recovery progress being made almost hourly..



Best news I've heard in a long time. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> ok,,who gonna call tonight to see if he is breathing on his own and other progress ??



I'll be glad to....doesnt matter to me. Don't want to over whelm but also eager for updates and want them to know we are all still here thinking about him. We linger like his Spam farts..just ain't going away!


----------



## little possum

Now would be the time to get Tbone to sign a contract saying he gave us all his saws and guns 

Great to hear he is on his way!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> By tonight John should be breathing on his own.
> 
> They are weaning him off the sedation and should be off that within a couple of days.
> 
> they say he will have amnesia of most everything..he wont be fully cognizant until the sedation is completelly gone.
> 
> The nurse said recovery is remarkable
> 
> Steady recovery progress being made almost hourly..



Good news indeed!! Gonna go split me some wood and think happy thoughts of recover! Come on John. Stand up and make some noise! Slowly though because of your back and all. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Should I charge this guy wood stack rent? Big sucker. 

View attachment 312635



Rick


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Now would be the time to get Tbone to sign a contract saying he gave us all his saws and guns
> 
> Great to hear he is on his way!



He said he was taking them with him , he's got 40 acres and a friend with a backhoe ........ I have his address and Google Earth


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> He said he was taking them with him , he's got 40 acres and a friend with a backhoe ........ I have his address and Google Earth



I'll help, I'll dress like Indiana Jones...


----------



## dancan

O..................................................................k


----------



## Stihl 041S

Incredible news!!!!!!

To bed at ten and up at 4. 

Real glad for our boy.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I'll help, I'll dress like Indiana Jones...



Fine.....

But somebody else has to be Princess Leia this time!!!!!!

Hey John!!!!!

You'll be reading this soon!!


----------



## dancan

Okey doaky , has "Indy" gone home ????


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Okey doaky , has "Indy" gone home ????



Nothing wrong with a decent Fedora........

The whip is weird though.


----------



## dancan

Sparky and Jim ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Sparky and Jim ?



Could be........the big one ain't hugging anyone.


----------



## dancan

I'd just give the big one the saw and tell him "I'm too small and feeble , can you show me how it's done ?"
I'd show Idahoe Jones the nearest pasture ....


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I'd just give the big one the saw and tell him "I'm too small and feeble , can you show me how it's done ?"
> I'd show Idahoe Jones the nearest pasture ....



Ya should have done it sooner ........lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Lordy Americas top gear is so lame.


----------



## dancan

Ayup , funny part is I was just watchin the BBC top gear online , great show , the only tv I've watched in 3 years .


----------



## dancan

Does watching guys with chicken legs or throttle blippers cutting cookies on the YouseTube count as watchin TV ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Ayup , funny part is I was just watchin the BBC top gear online , great show , the only tv I've watched in 3 years .



The early ones (70s&80s) they would drive cars from collections. 

Drive rare race cars. Really good. 

Sterling Moss has been host. 

Lots of rock stars in the credits as owners. 

Low budget but very good.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Does watching guys with chicken legs or throttle blippers cutting cookies on the YouseTube count as watchin TV ?



If you are only wearing chaps at the time it counts as creepy.


----------



## BigDaddyR

The little 36 Husky is going to a new home tonight. I was kinda hoping nobudy would want it so I could keep it. Oh well, maybe the next on. P/c on the way for the Husky 45. That I think I'll be keeping until I get a good 50cc lightweight saw. 




Rick


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy call yet ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Jimmy call yet ??



Just came in from the shop. Fixing to call. Been matching a muffler to the ported 372 cylinder.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Left a message. If I hear back I'll let everyone know.


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Left a message. If I hear back I'll let everyone know.



I been quiet on here for the last year or so. It's been real nice getting back into it some. I got up into the shop attic tonight and looked at the project saws and parts and got excited again about it. I ran the 120si today freehand cutting 6"x6" live edge beams for my cow lean to. So nice running that saw. Pretty soon we'll find out how the 268 runs against it.
This deal with John kind of woke me up again. That guy has done a lot of nice things for me and a lot of others around here.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

You gonna get a couple head right before winter or get some in the spring?


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> You gonna get a couple head right before winter or get some in the spring?



Gonna have seven by November and I'll bring a bull in probably in a year and a half to two years. I want to get a Dutch belt bull to breed some heifers when the time comes. They carry a lot of beef on them.


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> I been quiet on here for the last year or so. It's been real nice getting back into it some. I got up into the shop attic tonight and looked at the project saws and parts and got excited again about it. I ran the 120si today freehand cutting 6"x6" live edge beams for my cow lean to. So nice running that saw. Pretty soon we'll find out how the 268 runs against it.
> This deal with John kind of woke me up again. That guy has done a lot of nice things for me and a lot of others around here.



Drinking a Dew now in honor of our man John recovering. Stihl cheering for him!!

The Little Husky that left tonight had a few used parts on it courtesy of John. Out of it and he's stihl making a difference.


----------



## IEL

I got the lawn mowed today. I was also sharpening some tig welding tungsten. I am hoping to try out my tig tomorrow.
That tungsten is some damn hard stuff to grind..... The belt grinder would hardly touch it.


----------



## jimdad07

Nitol, going hunting in the morning.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Nitol, going hunting in the morning.



Night Jim.....good luck.


----------



## IEL

Night jim. Good luck.
What would the prey happen to be?


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> Night jim. Good luck.
> What would the prey happen to be?



Geese.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Geese.



Go get a pallet full of nadia geze!!!!

Hey Jimmy.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Go get a pallet full of nadia geze!!!!
> 
> Hey Jimmy.



Hopefully we get some. Wyatt is coming along this morning and the little guy is pretty excited about it.


----------



## jimdad07

It's Monday morning and nobody is up yet? Terrible.


----------



## jimdad07

Normally the damn things are here shopping by this time of day.


----------



## dancan

Vacation day , sleepin in .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

OK...I'm up! Dang...can't I sleep in every now and then?


----------



## roncoinc

Havent had much rain in awhile but was woke up this mornin with it pounding down !!

wx said couple inches an hour and flash flooding .

touristas otta LOVE this !!


----------



## roncoinc

Lets see,,was Jim,,then myself ,then Jimmy,,so,,Rob or Dan today to call ??


----------



## dancan

It don't rain inside the stores Ron LOL


----------



## dancan

Looks like Robs esleep , I'll call in a bit .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Havent had much rain in awhile but was woke up this mornin with it pounding down !!
> 
> wx said couple inches an hour and flash flooding .
> 
> touristas otta LOVE this !!



Poured on us yesterday afternoon and most of the night. It had been pretty dry around here lately.


----------



## jimdad07

Got a couple down so far.


----------



## dancan

Oh My Brother !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Homolite Chainsaw

LOL !!


----------



## dancan

Just spoke with Mrs.Slug , John had another good night , they still have to drain fluid from his lungs and have him on a ventilator but they have him out of the special bed and his nurse says the chest xrays are looking better than the last ones . John also is not quite happy about the tube and wants to fight with his nurse when the drugs wear off so we'd better not send any chainsaw stuff for gifts just yet LOL
I'd say the fighting part shows that he aint ready to quit just yet .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Homolite Chainsaw
> 
> LOL !!



That case gotta be worth 25$ at least .


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Thanks for the update Dan.
We need our Mr. Slug back!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Just spoke with Mrs.Slug , John had another good night , they still have to drain fluid from his lungs and have him on a ventilator but they have him out of the special bed and his nurse says the chest xrays are looking better than the last ones . John also is not quite happy about the tube and wants to fight with his nurse when the drugs wear off so we'd better not send any chainsaw stuff for gifts just yet LOL
> I'd say the fighting part shows that he aint ready to quit just yet .



Thanks Dan. Even with a bad back and tubes in his throat he's a fighter....bet he was something else in his wilder days!


----------



## IEL

It may be a holiday, and the last day before school starts, but I am still up at 5 am.
Today should be fun, I will be playing with my new tig welder. I have been looking forward to this for months.
Time for some food now.... LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Homolite Chainsaw
> 
> LOL !!



Ohh....I know some people that could use a Homolite!


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Got a couple down so far.



What about all them there in the back there sneakin away , you at a zoo or sumthin ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Homolite Chainsaw
> 
> LOL !!



That is freaking hilarious. Look out the ACLU will have the panties in a bunch.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> Got a couple down so far.



Now that is cool. Looks like good dinner!


----------



## Mill_wannabe

roncoinc said:


> Homolite Chainsaw
> 
> LOL !!



It's just curious to know what it would like to be with the big boy saws.


----------



## dancan

Isn't that how it's spelled just like in homogenized milk ???


----------



## roncoinc

Mill_wannabe said:


> It's just curious to know what it would like to be with the big boy saws.



You been missing awhile !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> What about all them there in the back there sneakin away , you at a zoo or sumthin ?



Thats why they call it goose "harvesting" ,, aint no hunting needed !!


----------



## dancan

I suppose you're right Ron , Idahoe Jim has been building corals and pens .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I suppose you're right Ron , Idahoe Jim has been building corals and pens .



We have places here there are laws aginst feeding them,,they make such a mess,.
can walk right up to them


----------



## roncoinc

well,,so much for my driveway !


----------



## dancan

Throw a few decoys out , you'll have company in no time LOL


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## IEL

I hate canada geese.......
Every time I see them, I want my shotgun.....


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> I hate canada geese.......
> Every time I see them, I want my shotgun.....



Dont eat them ??


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Dont eat them ??



Never had a chance. My shotgun is too old for steel shot. (1901 made winchester 1897)
Never been able to hunt them. They sure make a mess though..... Golf courses around here are hiring dogs to chase geese off..... They need the grounds keeper off caddy shack..... LOL


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Never had a chance. My shotgun is too old for steel shot. (1901 made winchester 1897)
> Never been able to hunt them. They sure make a mess though..... Golf courses around here are hiring dogs to chase geese off..... They need the grounds keeper off caddy shack..... LOL



On those dvd's,of some of my saw collection ?


----------



## dancan

"There is no question that after the Boston Tea Party there was an epidemic of caffeine withdrawal headaches. Perhaps the Indian's use of Oswego tea to treat headache sped Monarda into early American gardens, to treat the inevitable hangovers to come."

Hey LP found this tidbit on HGTV's website , bee baulm tea will fix you right up LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Took the time this morning to put my new Alaskan MKIII together. Now I'm just waiting for my big saw to get back or funds to buy another. I could slap a 20" on the 365 but I don't have logs handy right now. Here it is on the bench....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

The little 350 says it wants a go..... I thought better of it!


----------



## dancan

Geez , the old ole Biscuit musta been told he needed new friends .......


----------



## IEL

It's the normal island weather this morning. (pouring rain)
Perfect day to play with new shop toys! Let's see how long my argon tank lasts..... LOL


----------



## roncoinc

If all the car's in the US were placed end to end,,,,it would probly be labor day weekend


----------



## sefh3

After we packed up on Saturday, I decided to give the guy a call to see if he still have those Stihls saws. Low and behold, I ended up buying a 028 Super, 019/020 top handle, a 039 needing a muffler and some love plus a hedge trimmer missing some parts. Last night, I decided to tear into the 028. After a carb kit and some tlc, she is back to life and running good. 

View attachment 312761


----------



## sefh3

Maybe I should send this down to John as a get well gift.

View attachment 312762


----------



## roncoinc

HEY !! look what i found !!

cleaning in shop and it was buried 

tag says what i did and to tune in wood,,,so i guess it's done.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> HEY !! look what i found !!
> 
> cleaning in shop and it was buried
> 
> tag says what i did and to tune in wood,,,so i guess it's done.



That's makes it a nice nonLaborday find. 

Hey Ron. Adams hiding down there.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> HEY !! look what i found !!
> 
> cleaning in shop and it was buried
> 
> tag says what i did and to tune in wood,,,so i guess it's done.



Nice find Ron.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> well,,so much for my driveway !



Holy crap. Canoe much?


----------



## jimdad07

Damn Ron, I think Rick is right. I think I'll load my canoe for next week!


----------



## wyk

I posted this in WTF, but I thought you guys would like to see it, too:

You don;t want to see this woman assume her ultimate form:



[video=youtube;LF0IhyAasWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF0IhyAasWw[/video]


----------



## Jimmy in NC

reindeer said:


> I posted this in WTF, but I thought you guys would like to see it, too:
> 
> You don;t want to see this woman assume her ultimate form:
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;LF0IhyAasWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF0IhyAasWw[/video]



Ummm...I'd love to hear the rest of that story. All I can think is psycho.....


----------



## jimdad07

reindeer said:


> i posted this in wtf, but i thought you guys would like to see it, too:
> 
> You don;t want to see this woman assume her ultimate form:
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;lf0ihyaasww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf0ihyaasww[/video]



wtf?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Also spent some time today opening up the oil hole in some Oregon bars. For me I only get marginal oil for a 24" bar and opening up the bar hole won't hurt a bit I've been told. Oil is cheaper than loops or bars so it should help the flow a little.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Pictures don't show clearly how it turned out. Not as bad as it looks in the picture. Actually chamfered the edges and all..just have a 3/16 hole now instead of a 1/16.


----------



## IEL

I think I am starting to figure out this tig welding thing. I have gotten to the point where I can start up, lay a bead, and stop the arc without making a big mess of the tungsten. Mind you, scratch start makes it a lot harder...
I think I will get the hang of it pretty soon.


----------



## dancan

Nah , that's not a wtf , that'll be John findin out they don't serve McSpamiches at the hospital .


----------



## dancan

He does have a ponytale you know .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Nah , that's not a wtf , that'll be John findin out they don't serve McSpamiches at the hospital .



McSpamiches !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wink2:


----------



## roncoinc

geeoff,,,what other coils fit a P400 ??

looked at mine today,coil falling apart


----------



## dancan

Well , there goes the last of my imported beers from Kweebec Ron , they were daum good .
This one was call La Swordfish , mmmmmm good .


----------



## roncoinc

Off to a Dr. appt tomorrow....

be like going to a stihl dealer except the Dr. will have rubber gloves on .


----------



## dancan

That one of them "No food or drink" visits ?


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> geeoff,,,what other coils fit a P400 ??
> 
> looked at mine today,coil falling apart



Assuming this is the 89cc top handle pioneer, as far as I know, only the 600 series pioneer coils will work. And my understanding is that you have to pull apart both units, and use the coil from the 600, and make it fit into the armature off the 400..... I haven't found a doner coil yet..... I know it involves a lot of careful shaping of the arms to get the bigger coil to fit....

The only 600 coil I have is on my 620, and I am planning on restoring that. (I would rather have the 103cc running..... LOL)


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> That one of them "No food or drink" visits ?



No,,this is one of them " ya wanna new stihl ?? bend over " !!


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Assuming this is the 89cc top handle pioneer, as far as I know, only the 600 series pioneer coils will work. And my understanding is that you have to pull apart both units, and use the coil from the 600, and make it fit into the armature off the 400..... I haven't found a doner coil yet..... I know it involves a lot of careful shaping of the arms to get the bigger coil to fit....
> 
> The only 600 coil I have is on my 620, and I am planning on restoring that. (I would rather have the 103cc running..... LOL)




Thats a three legged coil,,wonder if i could make one fit from a B&S engine ??

pretty LARGE coil in that saw.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> No,,this is one of them " ya wanna new stihl ?? bend over " !!



It's OK Ron , I sent your Doc a sample .


----------



## roncoinc

coil like this


----------



## IEL

Might be a chance. One of these days, I will pull the coil off mine, and dig through the whole room full of ignition parts at the museum, and try to find something else that will work.
There has to be something out there that will work. If the museum doesn't have anything, nothing will work..... LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Who checked on John tonight?


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Island party turned out to be a very big success this weekend, large turnout. Not the best weather but we made the most out of it and heard very few complaints. Food cooking and serving 24 hrs each day, liquid consumption into the thousands of gallons...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Island party turned out to be a very big success this weekend, large turnout. Not the best weather but we made the most out of it and heard very few complaints. Food cooking and serving 24 hrs each day, liquid consumption into the thousands of gallons...LOL



Sounds like one of your parties. I remember the pics from a couple of years ago with the drunk dude passed out on the ground.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Island party turned out to be a very big success this weekend, large turnout. Not the best weather but we made the most out of it and heard very few complaints. Food cooking and serving 24 hrs each day, liquid consumption into the thousands of gallons...LOL



Glad you made it back safely


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Sounds like one of your parties. I remember the pics from a couple of years ago with the drunk dude passed out on the ground.



There was more than one this year, I remember seeing 3 diff ones on diff days....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Too daum slow in here without Turbo.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jim 
Hey jerry.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Too daum slow in here without Turbo.



Did Emma & Wyatt see John's movie?


----------



## BigDaddyR

My son wants to see that. Maybe the next weekend I'll have him. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Welcome back Jerry. Sounds like you had a good time and made it out unscathed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jim
> Hey jerry.



Hey uncle Rob!


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Welcome back Jerry. Sounds like you had a good time and made it out unscathed.



Thanks Rick, not much damage at all, few scrapes and a bruise...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

19 people browsing the thread!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Only 4 now .
Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Only 4 now .
> Hey Rob !



You're here. 

There are 9 now!!!!

Hey Dan!!!


----------



## dancan

Hash browns and fried balogna , breakfast fit for a King .


----------



## little possum

Dry cereal (no milk  ) And time for the W thing!


----------



## dancan

Hey LP , made you some Bee Balm tea .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dan has left the building......

Hey Zach!!


And Rob leaves conscienceless.......cccccrash!!

Hey John. See ya soon!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew.


----------



## roncoinc

Lets see,,Dan called last time,,WHO today ??


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning peeps.

Good luck at the Dr's today Ron. 

Now to clean up the end of the month mess of paperwork. 


Rick


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hope everyones recovered from their non-labors. how's john? can someone post the name of john's hospital; got a card been wanting to mail him since last wednesday.


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> hope everyones recovered from their non-labors. how's john? can someone post the name of john's hospital; got a card been wanting to mail him since last wednesday.



Whoever calls next should get that info.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> Whoever calls next should get that info.



cool deal


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

Ron, I was reading through some old threads, and it seems there is a coil off an outboard motor (evenrude I believe, could have been a johnson) That is a drop in fit for the 400 series pioneers.
I remember it was a two cylinder outboard. Might be worth a shot?

I am going to look through piles of junk and scrap saws to try and find something that I could make work. Between the malls, IELs, homelites, macs, canadiens, hornets, Wrights, ect, I might be able to find something that will work.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## IEL

Mmm hashbrowns and eggs for breakfast. Oven is just heating now. More of a brunch really.... It's 8am, I normally eat before 6....

I sure hope john is back soon. I am going to get some dew today. Someone has to drink it for him.... LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Adam!


----------



## IEL

Morning Adam. Morning Jimmy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Geoff


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Lets see,,Dan called last time,,WHO today ??



What's a good time to call?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

RandyMac said:


> Nurse Ratchet is going to give John an enema tomorrow.



While Nurse Ratchet is giving him his enema!!

From the thread that is stickied "out there." HERE


----------



## sefh3

Afternoon everyone.
Kids made it to school this morning and I'm back making the doughnuts.


----------



## dancan

Ron , if you're finished with that boat in your driveway I could use it up here .......


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Ron , if you're finished with that boat in your driveway I could use it up here .......



Might have to go to John's place to get a whacker and then to ole Biscuit's place for a prop ......


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , if you're finished with that boat in your driveway I could use it up here .......



Tide went out so come and get it


----------



## Scooterbum

BigDaddyR said:


> HEY SCOOT!!
> 
> No my friend sure don't. Eyes are always on the watch now though.
> 
> 
> Rick



Well when ya' get down this way I have an old P50 sittin' here ya' might like..............


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy,,ya gots a PM !!


----------



## IEL

Dew was on sale. I think I may be hooked on the stuff.....
I can see why slugs like it.
It's even neon green....... LOL
It looks like radioactive slug slime....


----------



## roncoinc

*Dateline slug *

Talked to Mrs. Slug 3pm today.

Dr. says not out of the woods yet ..

They let him breath on his own for 45 min then back on the respirator.

no regression but progres is slow.

They are trying to lessen the sedation so he can come to and be awake and realize what is going on without fighting them.


Ad for get well cards.

genesis health care
800 forest ave.
zanesville oh.
43701
for patient.
John King
critical care unit


----------



## IEL

The little puppy is being very destructive today...
He has mangled 2 work gloves (both rights.....) and a shoe this morning....
Here is a picture of the little (huge) furball.

View attachment 312967


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Talked to Mrs. Slug 3pm today.
> 
> Dr. says not out of the woods yet ..
> 
> They let him breath on his own for 45 min then back on the respirator.
> 
> no regression but progres is slow.
> 
> They are trying to lessen the sedation so he can come to and be awake and realize what is going on without fighting them.
> 
> 
> Ad for get well cards.
> 
> genesis health care
> 800 forest ave.
> zanesville oh.
> 43701
> for patient.
> John King
> critical care unit




Thanks for the update and the hospital addy.


----------



## jimdad07

Thanks Ron, I was just about to call and decided I better check in first. I won't bother Mrs. Slug today.


----------



## dancan

Thanks Ron .


----------



## Cantdog

What they all said.....Thanks Ron.....

Back on the mainland finally......gotta go see Hoss right now.....BBL.....


----------



## IEL

Thanks for the address and update Ron.


----------



## dancan

I'm not quite sure what they're looking for :confused2:
Homolite chainsaw owners ?
Looking for a Full Monty ???


----------



## jerrycmorrow

thanks ron


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'm not quite sure what they're looking for :confused2:
> Homolite chainsaw owners ?
> Looking for a Full Monty ???



I think the guys name is Monty......and he want to haul it himself.....not on a tractor.....like a rickshaw/woodsplitter.....dunno...dang 'Nadians want some funny stuff....


----------



## dancan

That you up here sellin your wedding suit ???


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> That you up here sellin your wedding suit ???



Nope wrong color....mine is teal and choc brown......lol.....can't sell it.....yet...either.....


----------



## jimdad07

Going to grind a little on the ms260 I gave my FIL for him. He says he likes his 025 better, I thinks he's nuckin futs!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Going to grind a little on the ms260 I gave my FIL for him. He says he likes his 025 better, I thinks he's nuckin futs!



Yeah,...he must be!!


----------



## IEL

Mmm lunch was good. First time I made sushi. Worked surprisingly well.... LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well,....I should know better. Recommended the kid to sell his 288 that he wanted $150. for and my friend Matt bought it. Now he wants me to tune it up and make it go faster. I told him to strap it to my front bumper n it will go 110 KMH all the way to work............LOL


----------



## dancan

I'd agree with the both of ya on that one .
Having said that , who wants to port my 230 ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'd agree with the both of ya on that one .
> Having said that , who wants to port my 230 ???



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog

Well it's good to know John is progressing... if only slowly...hell of a thing.....

Sounds like jerry had a good time at the island party.....didn't try to make it this yr due to previous plans...LOL!! I must say the wedding on my island went very smooth....no glitches...GREAT weather....boat ran super....$438.00 in gasoline pumped aboard...many heavy loads...26 hrs on the clock so far.....White 1968 Saab is on the mainland....came off the island with my friends 48 Plymouth and his tow behind air compressor along with the tent rental truck and crew.....quite a performance.. landing...had to put down planks to ease the transition between the ramps and beach?......Saab did.... OK... spun the entire length of the rocky, narrow landing spot.....the Plymouth shot a 12' 2X12 pressure treated plank half the length of the barge......freeked the deck hands a tad...LOL!! All gear made it in one piece....backed my pickup aboard to pick up the compressor...All good.

Me, my beloved, my best man..(Sold me my first Harley....in 1974....a 1942 flathead)and his wife all traveled from the camp (Where the wedding was held) to the place where the reception (spelled food and beverages) was held in the Saab with a stop at Boom Beach for some bubbly......Boom Beach is quite wild...located on the SE side of the island....all the rocks are round or egg shaped...anywhere from 75lbs to 500lbs....when there is a heavy sea on...like a good gale or hurricane you can hear the booming of the rocks tumbling together all over the island.

Made it to the reception in good time.....ate, partied and made merry for quite some time......daughter slept on the bathroom floor that night.....that's a first....that I got to witness anyway.....LOL!! Guess she had to much fun.....her newly acquired cousins were pumping the champagne to her...she wasn't refusing...I guess!!!....LOL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Well it's good to know John is progressing... if only slowly...hell of a thing.....
> 
> Sounds like jerry had a good time at the island party.....didn't try to make it this yr due to previous plans...LOL!! I must say the wedding on my island went very smooth....no glitches...GREAT weather....boat ran super....$438.00 in gasoline pumped aboard...many heavy loads...26 hrs on the clock so far.....White 1968 Saab is on the mainland....came off the island with my friends 48 Plymouth and his tow behind air compressor along with the tent rental truck and crew.....quite a performance.. landing...had to put down planks to ease the transition between the ramps and beach?......Saab did.... OK... spun the entire length of the rocky, narrow landing spot.....the Plymouth shot a 12' 2X12 pressure treated plank half the length of the barge......freeked the deck hands a tad...LOL!! All gear made it in one piece....backed my pickup aboard to pick up the compressor...All good.
> 
> Me, my beloved, my best man..(Sold me my first Harley....in 1974....a 1942 flathead)and his wife all traveled from the camp (Where the wedding was held) to the place where the reception (spelled food and beverages) was held in the Saab with a stop at Boom Beach for some bubbly......Boom Beach is quite wild...located on the SE side of the island....all the rocks are round or egg shaped...anywhere from 75lbs to 500lbs....when there is a heavy sea on...like a good gale or hurricane you can hear the booming of the rocks tumbling together all over the island.
> 
> Made it to the reception in good time.....ate, partied and made merry for quite some time......daughter slept on the bathroom floor that night.....that's a first....that I got to witness anyway.....LOL!! Guess she had to much fun.....her newly acquired cousins were pumping the champagne to her...she wasn't refusing...I guess!!!....LOL!!!



I venture to say you coastline guys know how to party.


----------



## IEL

I can now add one of my work socks to my puppy's kill list for today.....
He really loves fabric, leather, and wool.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I venture to say you coastline guys know how to party.



You know it,...we`re a bit different!!

Pirates n all seafarers.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> I venture to say you coastline guys know how to party.



Well....YEAH!!!!..........gotta plan ahead when you live on the edge.......


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Well when ya' get down this way I have an old P50 sittin' here ya' might like..............



5 cubes sounds like a bundle of fun:chainsawguy:. Be in touch tomorrow.


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> I can now add one of my work socks to my puppy's kill list for today.....
> He really loves fabric, leather, and wool.



They love anything that smells like their master. Better hide your UnderRoos or they'll be next. LOL You could call it ventilation.


----------



## jimdad07

Chit, hope I can remember how this saw work thing is done!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Chit, hope I can remember how this saw work thing is done!



Just nuts n bolts Jim, nuts n bolts.....hope you don`t pass out from the smell!!


----------



## jimdad07

Part of the problem?


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> Chit, hope I can remember how this saw work thing is done!



I hope I can remember how to put the Husky 45 back together now that the p/c came for it. They need a tiny bit of clean up. Very faint lines and they should be ready to go. Have to get a new ring and circlips for it too. My first one doing this on so kind of exciting. 

Hardest part. Umm. What sized screw goes here.... Course thread or fine thread. :bang: The big pieces are easy. LOL. Had the DW get me a box of small baggies and will put the screws in them from now on and label them. 

Love the smell of Huskys in the morning/evening. Still have one pushpop making the garage smell like ice cream. :hmm3grin2orange: Good thing I'm equal opportunity:msp_thumbup:


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just nuts n bolts Jim, nuts n bolts.....hope you don`t pass out from the smell!!



Just about crawling out of my shop Jerry. That 088 will help make up for my orange transgressions. Have to say working on this really isn't different than the old Dillies.


----------



## jimdad07

Sorry Jimmy, one tap with a rubber mallet and it literally fell apart. Shame I got lazy with this one the first time and didn't do it right. It won't happen again!......dang it smells in here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Sorry Jimmy, one tap with a rubber mallet and it literally fell apart. Shame I got lazy with this one the first time and didn't do it right. It won't happen again!......dang it smells in here.



Just remembered that you`re a farmer, probably won`t notice that smell too much.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

Ready for a good cleaning and bearing install for both sides. That 120si was the last one I split, this went quite well. Heat and a rubber mallet.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Tipped a Dew for you tonight Slugmeister. Keep up the fight, gain ground one toe at a time. We'll keep a light on for ya and Dew in ice.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Well....YEAH!!!!..........gotta plan ahead when you live on the edge.......



Nothing like Full Catastophic Living..........

Hey all!!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Night Jerry


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Rob! How are you tonight?


----------



## jimdad07

Sure is quiet in here.


----------



## IEL

Hey Jim.

I have had 2 dews today, and I am the most awake I have ever been in the evening.
It must be something about the rest of the dew that does it.. 4 coffees at once won't wake me up nearly this much.....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Over time. 

Hey Rob. 


Rick


----------



## IEL

Night guys.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Rob! How are you tonight?



Busy as hel.


----------



## dancan

Well get to work and stop playin on the net ...... Morning Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Well get to work and stop playin on the net ...... Morning Rob !



Hey ya Ol Poop!!!!

I'm gonna drive home!!!!


----------



## dancan

Don't text and drive LOL
I see that Farmer Jim there is playin in the pig pen again .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Don't text and drive LOL
> I see that Farmer Jim there is playin in the pig pen again .



Naaaaaa. I said I was gonna drive home. 

Now I'm home. 

Loud noise is eyes slamming shut.


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys.


----------



## Cantdog

Night Rob!!

Morning All.....you other ZZZzzlackerzzzz..........


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Morning guys.



Morning Jim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Night Rob!!
> 
> Morning All.....you other ZZZzzlackerzzzz..........



Morning Robin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I used a Stihl 026 to cut up all the wood for the bonfire on the island, no Hooskies allowed.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning Robin.



Morning Jerry.....did you folks get off the island before the weather turned? We had a pile of rain a few different days/nights....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Morning Jerry.....did you folks get off the island before the weather turned? We had a pile of rain a few different days/nights....



We didn`t get much rain til late Monday afternoon after everything, people and gear was off the island and safely back at the clubhouse. Had one light shower on Sunday afternoon that lasted about 1 1/2 hour, might have gotten 1/4" overall.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We didn`t get much rain til late Monday afternoon after everything, people and gear was off the island and safely back at the clubhouse. Had one light shower on Sunday afternoon that lasted about 1 1/2 hour, might have gotten 1/4" overall.



Excellent.....we got 2-3 inches Sun/Monday.....skiff was half full when I bailed out yesterday morning....stihl dreary and very thick 0 fogg even then.......glad I installed the second chart plotter this yr....my old Garmin crapped out yesterday morning....was working fine then started shutting itself off....over and over again...not to handy with 10-12 miles to go up through a dozen or more islands and as many ledges/shoals.....the Standard Horizon took up the slack though......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Jerry, Jim, Robin.

Night Rob.

Almost finished this 372 that has been on the bench for what seemed like forever. Have to pop the flywheel back off and shave a spot on the jug where she rubs a touch since the squish was set. Feels good to knock another one out top to bottom. 

Off to another day of the grind....may try to slide by HF today and pick up a USC with heat.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy,,you send me any mail ??

Yahoo mail been screwy last couple days.

need the pic of that starter.


----------



## roncoinc

Isnt Jim Bob supossed to be heading out this way soon ??


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Isnt Jim Bob supossed to be heading out this way soon ??



Just noticed Oyster season opened two days ago !!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Just noticed Oyster season opened two days ago !!!



Do you have to wear Blaze Orange to hunt those or do you just use camo, so's you can sneek up on them???


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Isnt Jim Bob supossed to be heading out this way soon ??



I'll be leaving Friday for Tanworth and be heading home Tuesday. Figure to drop in on you when the women are off shopping. Of course they can't decide which day they want to shop.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I'll be leaving Friday for Tanworth and be heading home Tuesday. Figure to drop in on you when the women are off shopping. Of course they can't decide which day they want to shop.



They going to Kittery or North conway ?

you got my number ?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Do you have to wear Blaze Orange to hunt those or do you just use camo, so's you can sneek up on them???



CAMO !! if they see you coming they run off !!!

gotta sneak up on em with the sun at your back ,,blinds them. wind in your face so they cant smell you.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> They going to Kittery or North conway ?
> 
> you got my number ?



I don't have your number, I bet they'll hit Conway.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I don't have your number, I bet they'll hit Conway.



PM sent.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> CAMO !! if they see you coming they run off !!!
> 
> gotta sneak up on em with the sun at your back ,,blinds them. wind in your face so they cant smell you.



Thought so......don't do oysters....only ones around here are farmed.....water's to cold most places....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Thought so......don't do oysters....only ones around here are farmed.....water's to cold most places....



There is now some feral ones around the daramascotta (sp) are that got loose from farms and are reproducing.

Oysters are very cold tolerant,they can even freeze for a short period and live.

found all through canada also.


----------



## dancan

Just cast out a line , drag bottom , sneak up behind them , Whamo ! Oysters on a hook LOL


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Back to school today..... Don't have to go in until lunch.
Tomorrow is normal....


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Just cast out a line , drag bottom , sneak up behind them , Whamo ! Oysters on a hook LOL



I think in Mayne all the mean clams kicked the oysters out !! 

I see this year a glut of lobsters there too,fishermen aint happy with the prices 

maybe Jim Bob should stock up


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I think in Mayne all the mean clams kicked the oysters out !!
> 
> I see this year a glut of lobsters there too,fishermen aint happy with the prices
> 
> maybe Jim Bob should stock up



I do likes my lobstahs and fried clams.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I do likes my lobstahs and fried clams.



Maybe end of shopping day they can come down and have a lobstah feed on the deck ?


----------



## IEL

Looks like I will be getting a new carhartt jacket this weekend.

Should last me for a lot longer than my normal jackets.....


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellars!

Well the parents procrastinated to long..........

They can't get a load of poles this year

They don't have hardly any wood

So guess what I get to do

Run saws and drop trees!


----------



## IEL

farrell said:


> Mornin fellars!
> 
> Well the parents procrastinated to long..........
> 
> They can't get a load of poles this year
> 
> They don't have hardly any wood
> 
> So guess what I get to do
> 
> Run saws and drop trees!



Sounds fun!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Update......

Fever spike of 103 degrees last night. ;(

CATSCAN to check Gall Bladder. 

Looking for source of infection. 

Took him off sedation and too active. Back on sedation.


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Mornin fellars!
> 
> Well the parents procrastinated to long..........
> 
> They can't get a load of poles this year
> 
> They don't have hardly any wood
> 
> So guess what I get to do
> 
> Run saws and drop trees!



Dead standing and down I guess? Love them. Burn good after only a few weeks. No pressure though right. LOL. Have fun with it. A reason to get the saws out:thumbup:


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Update......
> 
> Fever spike of 103 degrees last night. ;(
> 
> CATSCAN to check Gall Bladder.
> 
> Looking for source of infection.
> 
> Took him off sedation and too active. Back on sedation.



Rob
Thanks for the update. Sucks they had to sedate him again. Good news is his body is helping in the fight. Fever means its trying to fight the infection. Go John Go. 


Rick


----------



## IEL

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Jimmy,,you send me any mail ??
> 
> Yahoo mail been screwy last couple days.
> 
> need the pic of that starter.




I just sent it.. been busy last night and this morning. Got carried away and dang near built the whole Ported 372 BB last night. Should finish it up tonight and get it off the bench.. FINALLY! Should make a heck of a saw for my dad with a 20" bar and an 8 pin rim. Almost a waste of a ported 372BB... but the smile on his face will be priceless! He has no clue at all...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Update......
> 
> Fever spike of 103 degrees last night. ;(
> 
> CATSCAN to check Gall Bladder.
> 
> Looking for source of infection.
> 
> Took him off sedation and too active. Back on sedation.



John we're thinking about you buddy... hang in there!


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Dead standing and down I guess? Love them. Burn good after only a few weeks. No pressure though right. LOL. Have fun with it. A reason to get the saws out:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Rick



Yes and no

Anything that won't amount to anything as well

Always a good time!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Update......
> 
> Fever spike of 103 degrees last night. ;(
> 
> CATSCAN to check Gall Bladder.
> 
> Looking for source of infection.
> 
> Took him off sedation and too active. Back on sedation.



Hey Rob!

Thanks for the update!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> Thanks for the update!!



Wish it was better. 

But I think he's sandbagging. Slugs do that sometimes.


----------



## dancan

IEL said:


> Looks like I will be getting a new carhartt jacket this weekend.
> 
> Should last me for a lot longer than my normal jackets.....



Till the dog finds it .........


A big thanks for the update Rob !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thought so......don't do oysters....only ones around here are farmed.....water's to cold most places....



Proper mix of brackish water is more important, at least around here. We once had large oyster beds but mankind built dams that changed the mixed salt/fresh ratio to mostly fresh, killing off the oysters.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!!!


----------



## farrell

Hey guys!

Is $20/ton for firewood (hardwood) a good price?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Green or seasoned? Changes how much drastically I would think. Either way sounds cheap to me but I've never bought it. 


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Proper mix of brackish water is more important, at least around here. We once had large oyster beds but mankind built dams that changed the mixed salt/fresh ratio to mostly fresh, killing off the oysters.



Hey Jerry!!!!!

I miss abusing John .............


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry!!!!!
> 
> I miss abusing John .............



Hey uncle Rob! Certainly miss our buddy, slug. My PM box never fills up now daily like it used to.....:frown:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Is $20/ton for firewood (hardwood) a good price?



how many ton's to make a cord ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob! Certainly miss our buddy, slug. My PM box never fills up now daily like it used to.....:frown:



Jerry wats his PM box filled.........

Won't be the same. No offense.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> how many ton's to make a cord ?
> 
> Great price
> 
> Dry hardwood is about 50 lb per cubic foot.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> how many ton's to make a cord ??



Our maple weighs around 2700 lbs per cord green, considerably less dry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Our maple weighs around 2700 lbs per cord green, considerably less dry.



When I used to truck it and had to weigh in at the scales dry hardwood was closer to one ton per cord but we always allowed for 2200 lbs to be safe not to be overload.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many ton's to make a cord ?
> 
> Great price
> 
> Dry hardwood is about 50 lb per cubic foot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted wrong person......
> 
> Answered the wrong question.....
> 
> Really off my game today.
> 
> Answer was right.
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> how many ton's to make a cord ??



Idk?

It's mixed hardwood......semi seasoned 

So prolly tween 3000-4000lbs?


----------



## dancan

Have a look here .

Wood Heating - Forestry - forestry.usu.edu


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Is $20/ton for firewood (hardwood) a good price?



Wood put out about the same amount of heat per ton. Regardless of what it is.


----------



## Stihl 041S

I'd sure go with jerrys weight.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Wood put out about the same amount of heat per ton. Regardless of what it is.



Hard for some to wrap their head around that LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hard for some to wrap their head around that LOL



Really very close to a direct ratio.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Wood put out about the same amount of heat per ton. Regardless of what it is.



Yep it does......around 13-14 million btus per ton........some a little higher... some way low like poplar.......but on the average all about the same. Weights vary drastically per cord though even dry......that's what makes some better than others and the ability to build a bed of coals is also a big factor as to goodness....not all do....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep it does......around 13-14 million btus per ton........some a little higher... some way low like poplar.......but on the average all about the same. Weights vary drastically per cord though even dry......that's what makes some better than others and the ability to build a bed of coals is also a big factor as to goodness....not all do....



Hey Lad!!

I've been spoiled. Had Locust or Hedge (Osage Orange)

For heat and fence posts.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Proper mix of brackish water is more important, at least around here. We once had large oyster beds but mankind built dams that changed the mixed salt/fresh ratio to mostly fresh, killing off the oysters.



There are only two place around this area that will support oysters....one is as you say, is called a river....some fresh water at the head but mostly a saltwater river. Oysters here grow only above the reversing falls. The other is a large salt pond open to the ocean only through another reversing falls....again some fresh water but shallow and warm.....interestingly these two places are the only places around that also has Horseshoe Crabs in abundance...


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Lad!!
> 
> I've been spoiled. Had Locust or Hedge (Osage Orange)
> 
> For heat and fence posts.



Hey Unc!!!!


----------



## IEL

Hey guys. 
First day went well.
Day starts with drafting, then cnc machining, then calculus, then chemistry.
For once I have all really good teachers!


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> Hey guys.
> First day went well.
> Day starts with drafting, then cnc machining, then calculus, then chemistry.
> For once I have all really good teachers!



Glad you had a good day Geoff. Dan had a pretty good day too, his day started with a ride on a really short bus and then it was on to finger painting and paste eating.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Glad you had a good day Geoff. Dan had a pretty good day too, his day started with a ride on a really short bus and then it was on to finger painting and paste eating.



You forgot circus seal killing !


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> You forgot circus seal killing !



I just thought he was wrassling them things in his underwear for pleasure.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Cantdog said:


> Yep it does......around 13-14 million btus per ton........some a little higher... some way low like poplar.......but on the average all about the same. Weights vary drastically per cord though even dry......that's what makes some better than others and the ability to build a bed of coals is also a big factor as to goodness....not all do....



Maple I've had burns quick but has coals forever. Red oak I usually burn most of burns hot and long when dryed properly.

I figured about 3000lb green and about 1/2 that seasoned or a little more. Green wood weight is about 40% water. 

A good price either way.

I can't believe you'd charge your parents anything:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> I can't believe you'd charge your parents anything:hmm3grin2orange:



What a jerk!


----------



## Cantdog

BigDaddyR said:


> Maple I've had burns quick but has coals forever. Red oak I usually burn most of burns hot and long when dryed properly.
> 
> I figured about 3000lb green and about 1/2 that seasoned or a little more. Green wood weight is about 40% water.
> 
> A good price either way.
> 
> I can't believe you'd charge your parents anything:hmm3grin2orange:



According to Dan's chart maple is more like 3000 dry and 4600 green per cord......I believe that to be pretty close to true......'course then you get into the argument over what a cord actually is....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> There are only two place around this area that will support oysters....one is as you say, is called a river....some fresh water at the head but mostly a saltwater river. Oysters here grow only above the reversing falls. The other is a large salt pond open to the ocean only through another reversing falls....again some fresh water but shallow and warm.....interestingly these two places are the only places around that also has Horseshoe Crabs in abundance...



Close around me was 3 really prolific bed areas back 100 years ago. My dad was from Oyster Pond, Jeddore where a big pond at the head of a saltwater harbor grew lots of oysters, a dam erected to hold back water to run a waterwheel mill caused the water lrvel to rise and become too fresh, killing off the oysters. Close by is a body of water called Navy Pool, again a large pond of mixed water that grew plenty of oysters before a bridge was built across the reversing falls part that choked off the natural ebb n flow. Then there is Oystrea Lake just a few miles South, still grows some oysters but a bridge again choked off most of the reversing fall area so that the water stays abnormally high and slightly more fresh than many years ago.


----------



## dancan

Effen comedians, I'll have you know I'm tipping a Takila for John whilst I'm trying te master this new to me PlayBook


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> According to Dan's chart maple is more like 3000 dry and 4600 green per cord......I believe that to be pretty close to true......'course then you get into the argument over what a cord actually is....LOL!!!



Even at $20 a ton that would be like $43.75 a cord green,1/2 dry like,,,uh,,,, even cheaper 
delivered,no limbing,,,,i would go for that !!

my cords are 128 cf.....aint no other size,,and thats on the stick,,if'n you caint stack tight enuf,to bad...


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I just thought he was wrassling them things in his underwear for pleasure.



Unclean. Unclean. Unclean..


----------



## sefh3

Last night my daughter had her first Lego League Robotics meeting. I soon found out her team didn't have a coach for this year. They told us if they couldn't find a coach, her team would not be able to participate in compition this year. Well it looks like my fall and winter are now dedicated to get this team go and start building a lego robot.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Last night my daughter had her first Lego League Robotics meeting. I soon found out her team didn't have a coach for this year. They told us if they couldn't find a coach, her team would not be able to participate in compition this year. Well it looks like my fall and winter are now dedicated to get this team go and start building a lego robot.



Looks good on ya...


----------



## jimdad07

Sitting in the living room, watching the Kilchers and cleaning case halves in a bucket of hot water and purple power. Mary must be slipping.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Sitting in the living room, watching the Kilchers and cleaning case halves in a bucket of hot water and purple power. Mary must be slipping.



And then she hit him in the head with the new electric
Toaster......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Rerun of the Kilchers or is there a new season on?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Past time....372 runs. Boxes to pack tomorrow and then clean the shop out....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> And then she hit him in the head with the new electric
> Toaster......



While she mumbled something about her next husband....


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> What a jerk!



I resent that:msp_angry:


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Maple I've had burns quick but has coals forever. Red oak I usually burn most of burns hot and long when dryed properly.
> 
> I figured about 3000lb green and about 1/2 that seasoned or a little more. Green wood weight is about 40% water.
> 
> A good price either way.
> 
> I can't believe you'd charge your parents anything:hmm3grin2orange:



It's what the saw mill charges

All ask is for dinner and beer!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Rerun of the Kilchers or is there a new season on?



DVR. Case halves in the oven, going to leave the war wounds on her.


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Past time....372 runs. Boxes to pack tomorrow and then clean the shop out....



How'd you like her? Test cut?


----------



## IEL

Night jerry.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nite Jerry!


----------



## jimdad07

Nite Jerry.


----------



## Mastermind

Good Nite Jerry!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

One crankcase back together.


----------



## jimdad07

Mastermind said:


> Good Nite Jerry!!!!



You never answered Randy, is it true?


----------



## Jon1212

Howdy, ya' bunch of "Googballs" (John King ism). I see you all let that Mastermind in here, and frankly I find his humor to be offensive.:msp_wink:


----------



## dancan

And the Googball finally shows up !
Hey Jon !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> And the Googball finally shows up !
> Hey Jon !



And Dan is gone!!!!


----------



## dancan

Back again .
Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Back again .
> Hey Rob !



Hey Dan!!!

Week and a half till the check your ankle ?


----------



## dancan

23rd , gots to be there for 5:30am
Didn't want another one of the bunch in while I was in .
2 outcomes , trying to get ready for the worse , I'll get the 0h17 ready incase I have to cut something while on crutches , I'm not sure where my Eeco tophandle is and John cornered the market on the 200t's .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> 23rd , gots to be there for 5:30am
> Didn't want another one of the bunch in while I was in .
> 2 outcomes , trying to get ready for the worse , I'll get the 0h17 ready incase I have to cut something while on crutches , I'm not sure where my Eeco tophandle is and John cornered the market on the 200t's .



We'll be pulling for ya. 

We're all in this together.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' All........raining here.....Zzzzzlackiness too......have to go in to the "body shop" myself today, hopefully...lost hearing in my passenger side ear yesterday morning.....haven't been married two weeks yet, and already suffering from hearing loss...sheeesh! Minor ailment compared to others here...worst case, I just don't respond when spoken to......a little more than usual........


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> We'll be pulling for ya.
> 
> We're all in this together.



LOL!!! Now you sound like a quiet, old Down East Minister I used to work carpentering with. Nice guy, painfully honest.....when things went bad and didn't go as planned ol' Floyd Flinn would sit down, rub his chin, look up to the sky and say "Hrumph.......Rough life........lucky to make it out alive"....then look down at the ground and shake his head......I always got the funny feeling he knew something I didn't...LOL!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crew. 

Jim I made a few quick cuts and its going to be real nice when she's dialed in. This 20" bar looks funny to me on one though...ohh well..its what I've got!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Mornin' All........raining here.....Zzzzzlackiness too......have to go in to the "body shop" myself today, hopefully...lost hearing in my passenger side ear yesterday morning.....haven't been married two weeks yet, and already suffering from hearing loss...sheeesh! Minor ailment compared to others here...worst case, I just don't respond when spoken to......a little more than usual........



Get that,..wax out.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 23rd , gots to be there for 5:30am
> Didn't want another one of the bunch in while I was in .
> 2 outcomes , trying to get ready for the worse , I'll get the 0h17 ready incase I have to cut something while on crutches , I'm not sure where my Eeco tophandle is and John cornered the market on the 200t's .



No cutting while on crutches!!

Walked a real nice piece of land yesteday, trees of very good size and health ready to be harvested.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Get that,..wax out.....LOL



Yeah that may be it.....but it seems more like pressure from behind the drum......gotta find out....this sucks as it affects balance as well as attitude.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah that may be it.....but it seems more like pressure from behind the drum......gotta find out....this sucks as it affects balance as well as attitude.......



I had it happen once, just lost hearing all together on one side, couldn`t believe the huge plug of wax that had built up almost overnight. Had a hard time prying that sucker out....LOL
I also used to get pressure and liquid buildup after competing in a marathon race, even went to see the sports medicine doctor but he never really found anything. It would go away on its own after a day or so.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had it happen once, just lost hearing all together on one side, couldn`t believe the huge plug of wax that had built up almost overnight. Had a hard time prying that sucker out....LOL
> I also used to get pressure and liquid buildup after competing in a marathon race, even went to see the sports medicine doctor but he never really found anything. It would go away on its own after a day or so.



I dunno.......'spose working a month putting a boat together, getting it in the water 2 days before my wedding, hauling many boat loads of STUFF and 11 passengers to a trip to the island, over and over...then reverse the whole thing a couple days after the BIG DAY and get the '68 Saab, a 48 Plymouth and a tow behind air compressor all off the island too as well as installing a composting toilet at the camp and completely replacing all the rope and chain on my moring and outhaul...pulling the boat and returning home would compare to a marathon race????. Sure seemed it to me...LOLOL!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

cantdog said:


> mornin' all........raining here.....zzzzzlackiness too......have to go in to the "body shop" myself today, hopefully...lost hearing in my passenger side ear yesterday morning.....haven't been married two weeks yet, and already suffering from hearing loss...sheeesh! Minor ailment compared to others here...worst case, i just don't respond when spoken to......a little more than usual........



what ???


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sounds it to me to...


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> what ???



huh??? you say sumthin????


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Yeah that may be it.....but it seems more like pressure from behind the drum......gotta find out....this sucks as it affects balance as well as attitude.......



That's no good. My kids suffer from the same thing, can't hear chit when spoken to, very selective I might add.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
They have cracked down on phone use at school this year..... I might not be on AS much during the day.....


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Made the yeller jackets f'ing pissed last night!

Put diesel in may sprayer and the soaked grass

Then my sprayer broke

Got the fire goin 

Tossed a pallet on it

Fire went out

Started the fire back up

And the yjs were everywhere!

Try again tonight I guess


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Made the yeller jackets f'ing pissed last night!
> 
> Put diesel in may sprayer and the soaked grass
> 
> Then my sprayer broke
> 
> Got the fire goin
> 
> Tossed a pallet on it
> 
> Fire went out
> 
> Started the fire back up
> 
> And the yjs were everywhere!
> 
> Try again tonight I guess



I like your style and tenacity!


----------



## roncoinc

Off to get some oysters.

in case Jim Bob shows up.

fried oysters !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Off to get some oysters.
> 
> in case Jim Bob shows up.
> 
> fried oysters !!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm pretty sure he will be in the area and he will need a little bit of vacation from the vacation!

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dang 372 put bruises on me starting it last night....its going to be a real screamer when I get a few tanks through it....just hope its not too much for dad. 

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm pretty sure he will be in the area and he will need a little bit of vacation from the vacation!
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



He hasnt said much about it.
dont even knoe if he got my PM with phone and AD. ?

when i get back wil look for a box for MM parts !! LOL !!


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> I like your style and tenacity!



Should have seen how mad they were this mornin when I was peppering them with paintballs from 50yds away:msp_tongue:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Should have seen how mad they were this mornin when I was peppering them with paintballs from 50yds away:msp_tongue:



I got popped by some this summer while removing some pines at work. I retaliated with a John Deere 310SJ with cab. Just dug right through their happy home....they don't fly good with 2' of dirt on top of them....then mix for good measure!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> He hasnt said much about it.
> dont even knoe if he got my PM with phone and AD. ?
> 
> when i get back wil look for a box for MM parts !! LOL !!



Been a little busy Ron. I'll be on the road tomorrow and figured to give you a holler. The wives gave my FIL and I clearance to come and see you. I can't wait to meet you in person and uncensored!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Been a little busy Ron. I'll be on the road tomorrow and figured to give you a holler. The wives gave my FIL and I clearance to come and see you. I can't wait to meet you in person and uncensored!



Ohh...you want uncensored....bring MiniMacs and a box of Stihl parts...or a Stihl Hat!


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> I got popped by some this summer while removing some pines at work. I retaliated with a John Deere 310SJ with cab. Just dug right through their happy home....they don't fly good with 2' of dirt on top of them....then mix for good measure!



Thot bout gettin my landlords big excavator!

But thot that may be considered overkill?

Although my buddy wants to use explosives to blow them up

Gotta go get more flammable liquid for tonight


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Thot bout gettin my landlords big excavator!
> 
> But thot that may be considered overkill?
> 
> Although my buddy wants to use explosives to blow them up
> 
> Gotta go get more flammable liquid for tonight



If you eliminate the enemy....no such thing as overkill.


----------



## Cantdog

Lordy.......I muz be 1 powrful dude!!!!! Just repped a guy in the "70E ring thread"....he had only one little green square of rep....so I gives him a whack....he went to full power!!! All the bars an A's 'neverything!! Rep used to mean something...guess not anymore......


----------



## turbo885

farrell said:


> Thot bout gettin my landlords big excavator!
> 
> But thot that may be considered overkill?
> 
> Although my buddy wants to use explosives to blow them up
> 
> Gotta go get more flammable liquid for tonight



just go get a bag of sevin dust for a garden and spread it around them and they will be dead next day


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Lordy.......I muz be 1 powrful dude!!!!! Just repped a guy in the "70E ring thread"....he had only one little green square of rep....so I gives him a whack....he went to full power!!! All the bars an A's 'neverything!! Rep used to mean something...guess not anymore......



Our Pitbull is a MANLY MAN!!!!


----------



## little possum

Darn them OT boys that ruined the Rep system... :msp_confused: whoops.. HAHA I hit you fellas when I can. I use to be on page one of the rep standings..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Lordy.......I muz be 1 powrful dude!!!!! Just repped a guy in the "70E ring thread"....he had only one little green square of rep....so I gives him a whack....he went to full power!!! All the bars an A's 'neverything!! Rep used to mean something...guess not anymore......



Amazing ,aint it?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Amazing ,aint it?



It is....truly....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> It is....truly....



There is a rumor that I have heard, that there are some heavy hitters on this site, even in this thread.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> No cutting while on crutches!!
> 
> Walked a real nice piece of land yesteday, trees of very good size and health ready to be harvested.



Who ??? What ???? Where ??????? When ?????????????


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Did someone call to get a John update today?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Did someone call to get a John update today?
> 
> Jimmy....mobile.



Has Jerry had a turn yet ??


----------



## farrell

turbo885 said:


> just go get a bag of sevin dust for a garden and spread it around them and they will be dead next day



Hey Bill!

That's on the list of stuff to try

Fires just more fun!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Who ??? What ???? Where ??????? When ?????????????



Just up the Myra from you, real nice wooded 20+ acres. I will see where this goes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Has Jerry had a turn yet ??



Uncle Rob has been keeping me up to date.


----------



## IEL

Hey guys.

I am really enjoying drafting class. Sadly, only the first few weeks are hand drafting, then it's all vector works. (similar to autocad)
I much prefer hand work over electronic.....
Luckily my dad worked as a draftsman for an oilfield manufacturing company in the 1980s. He is going to show me a lot more about hand drafting.
I just want to know the hand drafting for designing shop projects, and having a proper plan....


CNC class will be really cool. They have a HAAS mini mill, and a HAAS TL1 cnc lathe. Also a huge cnc wood router. It turns out my high school actually has a better equipped, and more advanced CNC class than the local trade school..... LOL
I am planning on making some solid aluminum ingot molds. Heck of a lot easier than trying to cut that shape cavity on a knee mill....
I much prefer manual machining, but without a rotating vice and a tilting vice, these sort of things can be a real huge pain.... That, and the big (24x36-48ish) mill at the museum is not operational right now..... The gearbox blew up.... It will be fixed..


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Hey Bill!
> 
> That's on the list of stuff to try
> 
> Fires just more fun!:hmm3grin2orange:



Get this..

Amazon.com : 36.8% Permethrin SFR Multi Use Pest Control Insecticide / Termiticide 32 ounce Bottle ~~ Same 36.8% Permethrin as Dragnet and Tengard ~ Kill Aphids, Japanese beetles, bagworms, caterpillars, fleas, flies, mosquitoes, scorpions, wasps, ti

garden sprayer according to directions.
no more ticks,can use on clothes,no more ants,no more bugs,,,,spray woodpile,etc..
works out to about $1 a gallon..i make three diff strengths for diff stuff.
This jug makew well over 20 gallons.
last me a couple years.

this is what it is.

Permethrin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cant live comfortably without it..
no ticks on me,no ants or spiders in house,no bugs in garden,no bugs


----------



## dancan

Speaking of up on the Myra , I had a fellow in the shop the other day plainin bout not being able to start his WildThinggy that ran great 3 of 4 years ago when he put it away , then he started plainin bout the roaming deer that we got in the neighborhood , seems they ate about 500$ worth of his "High Bush Cranberries " , he's not happy at all .
Hey Ron , will permethrin work on them bugs LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I really dont need another one,,but,,,,,,,,,,, $30 ?

Homelite super 2 chainsaw 16"


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> I really dont need another one,,but,,,,,,,,,,, $30 ?
> 
> Homelite super 2 chainsaw 16"



I wonder if Randy could port it for John ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I really dont need another one,,but,,,,,,,,,,, $30 ?
> 
> Homelite super 2 chainsaw 16"



Paint it blue,..nice sized Smurf saw.....LOL


----------



## dancan

Not a bad price for a case .


----------



## roncoinc

Last week i traded for a prner and next day my saw stalled,needed carb adjust but guy wanted his saw back.
this is the saw !!

1984 partner 5000 plus


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Paint it blue,..nice sized Smurf saw.....LOL



I wuz gonna shave this week but Jim Bob said he was gonna stop by and i didnt want to dissapoint him


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Last week i traded for a prner and next day my saw stalled,needed carb adjust but guy wanted his saw back.
> this is the saw !!
> 
> 1984 partner 5000 plus



You going to be a nice guy and send that saw back?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I wuz gonna shave this week but Jim Bob said he was gonna stop by and i didnt want to dissapoint him



Got plenty of blue dye?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You going to be a nice guy and send that saw back?



He came and got the partner the next day then put it on CL.


----------



## roncoinc

Pioneer Chainsaw Light Up Sign with WORKING CLOCK!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Pioneer Chainsaw Light Up Sign with WORKING CLOCK!!



Really cool sign, if I could drive there I would take it in a heartbeat.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> He came and got the partner the next day then put it on CL.



:msp_mad:


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> He came and got the partner the next day then put it on CL.



Oh I see. So your saw "stalled" and then he put his on CL. I remember you were excited about that too. That sucks. Probably read on here what a great saw it was:bang:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay so can anyone tell me how to remove the top cover stud from the one on the right and put it in the one on the left after cleaning. 

Also the cylinder and piston have very faint lines that you cannot feel with a fingernail. Would clean up with wet 320 work well enough or? 

Planning on new ring and circlips. This is for a Husky 45. Ring measures .063 on one side and .068 on the other. Is this usable do you think and is that much of a difference in the real world?

View attachment 313259



Rick


----------



## Scooterbum

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay so can anyone tell me how to remove the top cover stud from the one on the right and put it in the one on the left after cleaning.
> 
> Also the cylinder and piston have very faint lines that you cannot feel with a fingernail. Would clean up with wet 320 work well enough or?
> 
> Planning on new ring and circlips. This is for a Husky 45. Ring measures .063 on one side and .068 on the other. Is this usable do you think and is that much of a difference in the real world?
> 
> View attachment 313259
> 
> 
> 
> Rick


 Put 2 nuts on it and lock them together. Then take it out.


----------



## Scooterbum

How are you measuring your ring gap? I always push mine up above the ports in the cylinder.I like to see about .020.


----------



## jimdad07

Camper is hooked up, truck is full, little something for the Smurf thrown in the truck....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> How are you measuring your ring gap? I always push mine up above the ports in the cylinder.I like to see about .020.



This is actually the measurement of the ring itself. Have the ring off the piston and wanted to see if I could tell how worn it is. Measured with digital calipers. Probably should have done it in mm I suppose.

Got a pretty decent looking piston and cylinder in a trade and just trying to get it ready for when I get the little pieces I need for it. Was planning on a new ring and emailed my LD tonight but was curious about how worn the ring I have actually is. 

Get my message last night?


----------



## Scooterbum

Got it. I'll know tomorrow if staurdays good or not. Spent all yesterday from one doc to another, with a few specialists mixed in. Seems my ol' tired ass has cataracts and glaucomo in both eyes with a detached retina for a kicker. This year just keeps gettin' better. Not been planted yet so still good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Got it. I'll know tomorrow if staurdays good or not. Spent all yesterday from one doc to another, with a few specialists mixed in. Seems my ol' tired ass has cataracts and glaucomo in both eyes with a detached retina for a kicker. This year just keeps gettin' better. Not been planted yet so still good.



Jimmny Christmas man. No breaks for you. Sorry to hear that. Hope they can do something to fix you up. Like you say though, two feet on the floor in the morning and moving is still a good thing. Plus the joy of children and grand kids, (not for me yet) makes it easier to keep steppin. Makes my gripes about work seem real trivial to myself.


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite man.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Got it. I'll know tomorrow if staurdays good or not. Spent all yesterday from one doc to another, with a few specialists mixed in. Seems my ol' tired ass has cataracts and glaucomo in both eyes with a detached retina for a kicker. This year just keeps gettin' better. Not been planted yet so still good.



No kiddo with me this weekend just FYI. He gets to go camping with Mom every other weekend when I don't have him and is loving it.


----------



## Scooterbum

BigDaddyR said:


> Jimmny Christmas man. No breaks for you. Sorry to hear that. Hope they can do something to fix you up. Like you say though, two feet on the floor in the morning and moving is still a good thing. Plus the joy of children and grand kids, (not for me yet) makes it easier to keep steppin. Makes my gripes about work seem real trivial to myself.



People got it a whole lot worse out there. I still count myself a lucky man.

I was back in the barn and remembered a big Mac450 I got runnin' the other week.Might interest you a little more then the P50. More displacement but both are fun to run. Dust collectors here right now.


----------



## IEL

Night jerry.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Angie told me he is out of coma

Off respirator.

And wants her to;

Gets ME the Phuc out of here!!

Happy dance!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Angie told me he is out of coma
> 
> Off respirator.
> 
> And wants her to;
> 
> Gets the Phuc out of here!!
> 
> Happy dance!!!!!!



:kilt::wave::wave: That bout says it!! Go John Go. Just not to fast for a slug.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> People got it a whole lot worse out there. I still count myself a lucky man.
> 
> I was back in the barn and remembered a big Mac450 I got runnin' the other week.Might interest you a little more then the P50. More displacement but both are fun to run. Dust collectors here right now.



That sounds like a blast to me. I remember the first time I hit the trigger on my 365 pre mod, big crap eating grin. Can't imagine with more CC's and torque. Wish I had the old Homie running or I could bring it but that wouldn't be showing you anything new. Reminds me, got to order fuel line for it tomorrow.


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> Angie told me he is out of coma
> 
> Off respirator.
> 
> And wants her to;
> 
> Gets the Phuc out of here!!
> 
> Happy dance!!!!!!



That is great news. 
I mowed my grass tonight and thought many of times of how John's grass was doing. I'm hoping his newphew or step son is taking care of things for him.


----------



## Scooterbum

Stihl 041S said:


> Angie told me he is out of coma
> 
> Off respirator.
> 
> And wants her to;
> 
> Gets the Phuc out of here!!
> 
> Happy dance!!!!!!



Great news !!
Been awful worried bout' that boy.
Thanks Rob
He's got a bit of catchin' up to do.


----------



## jimdad07

Slug will have to get good at his smartass phone.


----------



## Scooterbum

BigDaddyR said:


> That sounds like a blast to me. I remember the first time I hit the trigger on my 365 pre mod, big crap eating grin. Can't imagine with more CC's and torque. Wish I had the old Homie running or I could bring it but that wouldn't be showing you anything new. Reminds me, got to order fuel line for it tomorrow.



I've got an 066 with a Kamotsavarna Dudes ported top on it that I buillt for a buddy that's fun to run. I'll keep it here a bit longer.Then there's a 288XP, my trusty ol' 064 firewood saw and well you get the picture. Just need to get a few logs up here.


----------



## IEL

YAY! :msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbup::yoyo:
The slug is getting better!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Angie told me he is out of coma
> 
> Off respirator.
> 
> And wants her to;
> 
> Gets the Phuc out of here!!
> 
> Happy dance!!!!!!



YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_thumbsup:

Thanks Rob!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> I've got an 066 with a Kamotsavarna Dudes ported top on it that I buillt for a buddy that's fun to run. I'll keep it here a bit longer.Then there's a 288XP, my trusty ol' 064 firewood saw and well you get the picture. Just need to get a few logs up here.



I can bring some pretty big rounds for kicks. Just let me know. Only have a few small maple for test pieces right now. Used to tune the 36 and will for the 45 when it's done. 288XP is a legend from what I hear and have read. Would love to tickle the trigger on that one. Of course the Stihls reputations is obvious also. That would be like a Willie Wonka factory tour for a CAD victim:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Did somebody update the John sticky? Just want to make sure the good news is moving along. Rob?


----------



## BigDaddyR

BigDaddyR said:


> Did somebody update the John sticky? Just want to make sure the good news is moving along. Rob?



Yep, see it. 

Overtime for me guys. Go John!


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> Yep, see it.
> 
> Overtime for me guys. Go John!



Nite Rick. Time for me too. I'll give Mrs. Slug a shout in the morning.


----------



## IEL

Night Rick.


----------



## Stihl 041S

I corrected my post. 

John wanted to leave. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slarkerzzzzzzz


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slarkerzzzzzzz


----------



## dancan

You playin hookey ?? takin slarkshots ????


----------



## dancan

Thanks for the update on our buddy , that is great news and good progress !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> You playin hookey ?? takin slarkshots ????



Tried to call you about John. ;-))

Love the movie Slapshot. 

Just gonna drive home. 

Take er easy. 

Hey Dan!!!!!

Hey John!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

So, this is what it's like at Ungodly AM.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> So, this is what it's like at Ungodly AM.



Keeps out the riff raff.........


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> So, this is what it's like at Ungodly AM.



Just don't tell anyone!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Keeps out the riff raff.........



I could believe that but.......oh chit, hey Dan.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I could believe that but.......oh chit, hey Dan.



Dam!! You're right!!!

Hey Jim!!!!


----------



## dancan

C'est Jim , le Touriste LOL

Hey Rob !
Hay Jim !


----------



## jimdad07

Morning Dan. Tourist huh? You be right, going hypocritical and turning into one. Can't take them googballs when they are around here all summer.


----------



## dancan

According to my brother , when he was down in NH he didn't fit in with the locals because he was overdressed , no shirts anywhere he went , tatoos and cool white socks ........You gonna blend inn ????


----------



## little possum

IEL said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I am really enjoying drafting class. Sadly, only the first few weeks are hand drafting, then it's all vector works. (similar to autocad)
> I much prefer hand work over electronic.....
> Luckily my dad worked as a draftsman for an oilfield manufacturing company in the 1980s. He is going to show me a lot more about hand drafting.
> I just want to know the hand drafting for designing shop projects, and having a proper plan....


I took drafting 1 & then honors drafting. Or something along those lines. Ha. Our teacher knew nothing about Autocad, not really a help for my friends that pursued it in college. But still fun to learn. I enjoyed learning it. I think the best part was we had to design a house and draw it up. 

Riff Raff is here!
Gonna hit up a university this weekend, maybe catch the game if buddies make it outta the tailgating haha


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning all!



Night All!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Can't Wait till the other hear about John. 



Oh Rapture!!! Oh Joy of Joys!!!!!

I must go tell the birds!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Can't Wait till the other hear about John.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Rapture!!! Oh Joy of Joys!!!!!
> 
> I must go tell the birds!!!!!!



LOL!! Go Unc!!!! Spread the word......


----------



## Cantdog

Great news about John!!! Grumpy is good s'longs he's not tearing stuff up!!! Hope he can get on home quickly...but it will take what it takes I'm sure....


----------



## dancan

Fiberglass plug in the ear ???
Take the gardenhose , point and pull the trigger , flush it out no problem .....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Fiberglass plug in the ear ???
> Take the gardenhose , point and pull the trigger , flush it out no problem .....



Probably go right through..........gotts a 3:20 PM appointment at the local "body shop" to have it checked out today....


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

It's to early to be up.......


----------



## dancan

Just spoke with Mrs.Slug , John had another good night 
Told her to tell him he'd best be gettin out soon so I can kick him in the azz while I stihl can , she said there was a line up already to do that at home LOL


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Can't Wait till the other hear about John.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Rapture!!! Oh Joy of Joys!!!!!
> 
> I must go tell the birds!!!!!!



Some how I believe your excited?

Or sleep deprived...........


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> According to my brother , when he was down in NH he didn't fit in with the locals because he was overdressed , no shirts anywhere he went , tatoos and cool white socks ........You gonna blend inn ????





white socks er kewl,,ask Robin !


----------



## roncoinc

Wuz in bed sleeping last night when Uncle Mongo called with the John news.

woke up enuf to hear the message,,,,went back to sleep with a smile on my face .


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. 
This up at 5am chit is killing me....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> I corrected my post.
> 
> John wanted to leave. Lol



I figured. Did sound a little funny though. In all the excitement it understandable. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning John Boy. 



Oh and everyone else too. LOL. 

Be nice to see him get home. Soon. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Wife was all out of sorts why was my phone ringing and why was I getting out of bed. This morning it all made sense to her. 

Keep up the fight John! We are still thinking about you constantly as the recovery road has just started.


----------



## IEL

Arrrrgh... Nothing more annoying than loosing my fishing licence.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Arrrrgh... Nothing more annoying than loosing my fishing licence.......



Well.. I should point out if it's annoying.. don't do it!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all!!



Morning Mongo!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Closing in on the end of the day..a good day it is!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Closing in on the end of the day..a good day it is!



Came in on my day of for a class.........cancelled. 

Pumps to test. 

Oh Well!!


----------



## Scooterbum

I think I heard a pin drop.............................


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> I think I heard a pin drop.............................



Naaaaaaa 

That was the sound of a slug tripping over a flippy cap. 

Hey Scoot. Thanks


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks for the update last night uncle Rob. Great news it was!!...:msp_smile::msp_smile:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks for the update last night uncle Rob. Great news it was!!...:msp_smile::msp_smile:



You can say that again!!!!

But you don't have to......

Hey Jerry!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> You can say that again!!!!
> 
> But you don't have to......
> 
> Hey Jerry!!!!



Hey uncle Rob!!! How`s you doin??


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob!!! How`s you doin??



Good!!

Cutting weld repair out of a bore..


----------



## IEL

Found my fishing licence! It was in a pile of junk mail?
I cant wait to go bass fishing sunday morning.


----------



## dancan

I'm havin a tekilla for John , hope he had anuther good day 
I think I'll send the hospital addy along to the chosen ones so they could go down visit and read a bit to him ,I think he'd like that .


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , BC , Bass or Salmon ????
Oh , bass guitar , you need a license for that ????


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Good!!
> 
> Cutting weld repair out of a bore..



Oh,..joy!! I hate machining weld.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh,..joy!! I hate machining weld.



And the bore is to size. +.0015-.0000

Oh Joy. All the time is spent indicating in.


----------



## dancan

Daum , no tekilla left an the icecube was screamin so I poured JB over him cuz I couldn't stand the whinin LOL .
No saw work today but I did drag the chipper in the shop , haven't run it in a year and a half , did a service , put a battery in it and flashed it up ........))
Hey LP !
That's 1 Yanmar , 1 Massey Ferguson , 2 Kubotas running , what you got ??? Oh I forgot , tailgating .....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey sparky!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Medication time !! 

so wont be able toel if it's Dan or i tiepin


----------



## dancan

Ron , I don't have a "time" , my doc sez "as required"


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry ! The dog is barkin at the "Highbush Cranberry" bandits LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry ! The dog is barkin at the "Highbush Cranberry" bandits LOL



How many left?


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> Hmmm , BC , Bass or Salmon ????
> Oh , bass guitar , you need a license for that ????



Salmon is very slow right now. Bass are (or so I have heard) biting like crazy right now.
Plus, there is no way I am going surf casting in this weather without hip waders.....


----------



## dancan

Wunder where Idahoe Jim and the Chuck wagon full of minimacs is by now ?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> How many left?



Dunno , dark down there , JB in here .....


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Wunder where Idahoe Jim and the Chuck wagon full of minimacs is by now ?



On the other side of the edge of sanity.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> On the other side of the edge of sanity.



Only matters if you really know what edge your standing on and how much ethanol you have to work with .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am going to need another vacation when this job is over, nuther couple of days left.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am going to need another vacation when this job is over, nuther couple of days left.



I see the new Husuqvee dealership is open cause I saw the "For Rent" sign in the window of the old Chinee Food location ....


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , I don't have a "time" , my doc sez "as required"



Yes you do......

when thery are required then its "time"


----------



## dancan

As required , when it's time , makes for easy restock , as opposed to "You've used your allotment in the alloted time" .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Wunder where Idahoe Jim and the Chuck wagon full of minimacs is by now ?



They are here..

https://maps.google.com/maps?oe=UTF...gl=us&ei=wmsqUv2vG9Hd4APHhICgCQ&ved=0CI4BELYD


----------



## dancan

Who's turn ????


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> As required , when it's time , makes for easy restock , as opposed to "You've used your allotment in the alloted time" .



Chit,,,i gots three months worth stocked up and only refill every other time.

lifetime subscription too


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> They are here..
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?oe=UTF...gl=us&ei=wmsqUv2vG9Hd4APHhICgCQ&ved=0CI4BELYD



That's some pretty country !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I see the new Husuqvee dealership is open cause I saw the "For Rent" sign in the window of the old Chinee Food location ....



Couple of weeks before food starts coming out of the kitchen, just got power turned on today. Can finally see properly inside now that there is proper lighting.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> That's some pretty country !



How can you tell from amap ??


----------



## roncoinc

I have had plenty merican chinee food,,wonder if nadian chinee food same same ??


----------



## roncoinc

Gave Jim Bob a choice of satday or monday to visit.

yahd sails sat mornin ifn he dont call..

may call him first.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I have had plenty merican chinee food,,wonder if nadian chinee food same same ??



Not even the same from West coast to East coast of Nadia, stuff out West tastes totally diff from what we get here.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Gave Jim Bob a choice of satday or monday to visit.
> 
> yahd sails sat mornin ifn he dont call..
> 
> may call him first.



Just sent you a pm, crazy here the first night. Didn't get in till about 6:30. You have a real nice state here Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

" downtime " !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> " downtime " !!



Nite Ron.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Check your emails. 

John may be lurking.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Busy evening. Tuned the 372 in a bit more and she runs good. Then on to finishing camper deconstruction...... filling a 20' equipment trailer (float for you 'Nadians) to haul to the landfill tomorrow. 


Enough for one day...


Ron will respond to your email in the AM.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Anybody call tonight?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night jerry......

Night Ron.....


----------



## farrell

Evening fellars!

Workin some OT tonight till 3am

Then go home get my huntin stuff together to go goose huntin with my bro

Then to my moms to cut wood

No sleep for me


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Evening fellars!
> 
> Workin some OT tonight till 3am
> 
> Then go home get my huntin stuff together to go goose huntin with my bro
> 
> Then to my moms to cut wood
> 
> No sleep for me



Hel. You can sleep when you're dead!!

Hey Adam!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Evening peeps. Off till Wednesday and loving it. Hoping to maybe see a John sighting soon.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hel. You can sleep when you're dead!!
> 
> Hey Adam!!!!



Good ol'dirt nap

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Lunar launch from Wallop Island Va at 11:27 tonight


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Lunar launch from Wallop Island Va at 11:27 tonight



Why would they launch the moon?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Why would they launch the moon?



I'm gonna Moon the Launch!!!

Hey Adam!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm gonna Moon the Launch!!!
> 
> Hey Adam!!!



Pics or it didn't happen:msp_biggrin:

Hey Rob!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm gonna Moon the Launch!!!
> 
> Hey Adam!!!



Hey Rob and Adam

Actually had a pretty peaceful trip today, long but peaceful. I'm the last man standing out by the fire, relaxing, enjoying a hot cup o coffee and a nice cigar. Gotta love the simple things. Fishing with the kids tomorrow and going to see Ron Monday. Kind of wanting to be in the shop finishing that 268.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Check your emails.
> 
> John may be lurking.



I saw your email. I hope he's lurking, this place just isn't quite the same without John.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> pics or it didn't happen:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Hey rob!



dooh!!!!


----------



## IEL

Looks like I will be getting a metal lathe tomorrow.
I have found a deal on an old atlas lathe in really nice shape, with (I believe) two chucks, all the gears, set of tailstock drills, and a bunch of tooling.
The best part is the whole lot is $200!
She wanted $500 originally, but when she heard I was a student, she dropped it to $200!

Now to try and find the space for it in my shop.....


----------



## farrell

Excited bout gettin some run time in on saws tomorrow!

Get some more mix run through 346!

Let the others stretch their chains it's been a while


----------



## farrell

Oh and hope that the ol'870 express roars on some nadians!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Oh and hope that the ol'870 express roars on some nadians!



Rob#2 is chasing them with his 870!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Rob#2 is chasing them with his 870!



Good shotguns!

Had problems with mine a couple years ago

Started hanging up and miss firing and not putting the next round in

Complete disassembly and removal of burrs and a good cleaning

Don't like cheap low brass value packs from Walmart tho


----------



## Stihl 041S

Launch was Kool from 200 miles away.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam Priority Mail

9 days for a letter to go 400 miles!!!!!!

Tracking was nice. Let the guy know I had sent it.


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !



roncoinc said:


> How can you tell from amap ??



The panoramic pics that the googlefu gave me as options , couldnt tell athing bout amap .



Jimmy in NC said:


> Busy evening. Tuned the 372 in a bit more and she runs good. Then on to finishing camper deconstruction...... filling a 20' equipment trailer (float for you 'Nadians) to haul to the landfill tomorrow........



That looks like a trailer park after hurrycane season LOL


----------



## dancan

Sure is quiet ....
I had to read up on the MasterMoob cooking channel to get some cookie recipes , you guys all essleep ?


----------



## RandyMac

it is quiet


----------



## dancan

Ayup , and the site is loading slow over here , just like a pinched off flow .


----------



## roncoinc

Anybody get to lok at Rob's email notice that the date was from last month ??
month old email.


----------



## dancan

Looked like an auto reply of sorts .
I didn't ask him if that was on his phone or puter , my smarter than me phone will sometimes pop up old alerts that I did not clear correctly .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Looked like an auto reply of sorts .
> I didn't ask him if that was on his phone or puter , my smarter than me phone will sometimes pop up old alerts that I did not clear correctly .



Seeing that it says " AT&T 3G " top left of pic my guess would be a phone


----------



## dancan

Probably what happened , user error LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Probably what happened , user error LOL



Well that explains it. DOOH. 

I guess it is september. I hit the "located here" part and it took me to the latest post. 





Hanging head in shame...........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Ron Robin Steve and Dan. 

Got so excited to see Tbone75 sort of missed the month old part. 

Ah well. Not the biggest mistake I'll make


----------



## jimdad07

Checked in with Mrs. Slug this morning. John is a little sluggish but coming around. They're checking him all over for bacteria because he's still getting a fever but she says he's still improving steadily from the sounds of things.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Well that explains it. DOOH.
> 
> I guess it is september. I hit the "located here" part and it took me to the latest post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging head in shame...........





Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Ron Robin Steve and Dan.
> 
> Got so excited to see Tbone75 sort of missed the month old part.
> 
> Ah well. Not the biggest mistake I'll make




It's ok Unc... I think we are all anxiously awaiting for John to post something.. ANYTHING or to pick up the dang phone. We all know this is a long road ahead but at this point.. we miss our Slug!


Just gotta keep thinking about him and hope he continues to recover. That lingering infection/fever keeps me a little on edge.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Picking up a lathe today.
I hear it even has some steady rests!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Checked in with Mrs. Slug this morning. John is a little sluggish but coming around. They're checking him all over for bacteria because he's still getting a fever but she says he's still improving steadily from the sounds of things.



Thanks for the update Jim. Now don't you have some fishing to get into with the kids? Isn't it your duty to wake them early and show them about being in the great out doors? Haven't you gotten a pot of coffee in yet? :tongue2:


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Thanks for the update Jim. Now don't you have some fishing to get into with the kids? Isn't it your duty to wake them early and show them about being in the great out doors? Haven't you gotten a pot of coffee in yet? :tongue2:



On my third cup right now just enjoying the morning with the kids, taking Wyatt and Emma fishing after a big breakfast. I like tenting in the big woods better but this is good family time.


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

One dead nadian for me!

Five total for the group

Seen a lot so far


----------



## dancan

Looks like I might have to send some of the "Chosen Ones" out to read the good book to you slackers !

http://www.stihlusa.com/WebContent/CMSFileLibrary/instructionmanuals/MS361C_Manual.pdf


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Looks like I might have to send some of the "Chosen Ones" out to read the good book to you slackers !
> 
> http://www.stihlusa.com/WebContent/CMSFileLibrary/instructionmanuals/MS361C_Manual.pdf



Or http://www.stihlusa.com/WebContent/CMSFileLibrary/instructionmanuals/ms-261-261c-chain-saw-instruction-manual.pdf for ST .

Maybe he could be converted ?????? Nah LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Or http://www.stihlusa.com/WebContent/CMSFileLibrary/instructionmanuals/ms-261-261c-chain-saw-instruction-manual.pdf for ST .
> 
> Maybe he could be converted ?????? Nah LOL



Converted? 

From a Smurff to a TelaTubby?


----------



## dancan

I was talking about Sawtroll , we'd haveta dress the Evangelists as lobstahs before Ron would let them passed his front gate .....Hey waitaminute , Jim already has an invite and does live on a commune ,,,,,,Hmmmm


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I was talking about Sawtroll , we'd haveta dress the Evangelists as lobstahs before Ron would let them passed his front gate .....Hey waitaminute , Jim already has an invite and does live on a commune ,,,,,,Hmmmm



Sawtroll......like Ron.........owns a Stihl.


----------



## dancan

Maybe related ?


----------



## jimdad07

Guilt free laziness, I love it.


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Guilt free laziness, I love it.



I can get that with medication LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Maybe related ?



Never seen them both at the same time. 

And neither ever touched an 029.


----------



## BigDaddyR

I touched a Husky 445 today and it came home with me:hmm3grin2orange: Runs good, needs a sharpened chain and a chain brake spring and should be good to go. Oh and an air bath. Stihl, Stihl, oh yeah that's a saw too right? I think there's still one camping out in my go-rahge.


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!

No more geese today

Cut up a down maple at my parents

My uncle marked three enormous beech that are dead that we are gonna cut

Think I may have to use the bigger bar


----------



## dancan

Get some pics or it didn't happen LOL


----------



## jimdad07

NH gun laws are friggin awesome!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I was talking about Sawtroll , we'd haveta dress the Evangelists as lobstahs before Ron would let them passed his front gate .....Hey waitaminute , Jim already has an invite and does live on a commune ,,,,,,Hmmmm




INVITE ! ??

WHO said anythin bout and INVITE ??

i was INFORMED i would be having a vister !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Maybe related ?



Dont you have puppies to tease or sumthin ??


----------



## dancan




----------



## dancan




----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> INVITE ! ??
> 
> WHO said anythin bout and INVITE ??
> 
> i was INFORMED i would be having a vister !!



Well it's Grampa Sunshine!!!!

Hey Ron!!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Well it's Grampa Sunshine!!!!
> 
> Hey Ron!!



Was that box from you i left in the pool for a day just in case ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Was that box from you i left in the pool for a day just in case ??



You are SOOOO hard to shop for. Lol

I'm thinking RED next time. 

Beef.


----------



## dancan

Rob , go for the fish , in case it goes forin a swim LOL


----------



## dancan

Jimmy's turn to call ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> jimmy's turn to call ?



yes !!


----------



## roncoinc

Adam,,salmor run on !!

42 lb one caught already


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Adam,,salmor run on !!
> 
> 42 lb one caught already



Nice!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Nice!



May take a trip out next week,,see my friends in suckyuse then stay with another friend in Pulaski,,within sight of the salmon river


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> May take a trip out next week,,see my friends in suckyuse then stay with another friend in Pulaski,,within sight of the salmon river



Will be a fine time!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> May take a trip out next week,,see my friends in suckyuse then stay with another friend in Pulaski,,within sight of the salmon river



Up thru Pulaski several years ago. 

Was surprised to see all the signs for fish cleaning. 

$5 to clean a fish!!!

Rainbow Shores. The only restaurant directly on the Eastern Shore. 

Drive up Rt 26. Much better than I-81


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Jimmy's turn to call ?





roncoinc said:


> yes !!



At the in-laws. Will be late getting home tonight. Call about 8 in the morning? John is on EST isn't he?


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Up thru Pulaski several years ago.
> 
> Was surprised to see all the signs for fish cleaning.
> 
> $5 to clean a fish!!!
> 
> Rainbow Shores. The only restaurant directly on the Eastern Shore.
> 
> Drive up Rt 26. Much better than I-81



Aint a rt 26 goes to pulaski ??


----------



## BigDaddyR

Pics of the new one to me. Easier to get springs or a clutch cover you think?

Bar is now drying and needs new chain. Owner had s round the rakers and safety humps down to pretty much nothing. I may have a chain for it. Have to look. 

View attachment 313541

View attachment 313542




Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Aint a rt 26 goes to pulaski ??



I'm old tonight. 

11 runs up. Hel 11 runs From Texas to Maine. 

26 cuts the Tug Hill Plateau. 

Nice ride. I always leave from Oneida. Syracuse is west. 

Forgot Salmon in NY. They were gone for many years.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Pics of the new one to me. Easier to get springs or a clutch cover you think?
> 
> Bar is now drying and needs new chain. Owner had s round the rakers and safety humps down to pretty much nothing. I may have a chain for it. Have to look.
> 
> View attachment 313541
> 
> View attachment 313542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



Spring


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Aint a rt 26 goes to pulaski ??



Syracuse Salts!!!!!!

That's Syracuse salt potatoes. Mmmmmm


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Spring



Yep. I see why after looking at the price of the clutch cover. Guess I better take it apart and see if the screw is still in there for the spring also. Could be worse I guess.


----------



## IEL

I got the lathe! A 6x18 atlas, earlier one, almost unused. Nothing has any wear, I doubt it had 20 hours of use....

It came with a pile of tooling, atleast 20 cutters, 5 or 6 tool holders, atleast 12 drill bits, 5 jacobs chucks of assorted sized (all in perfect shape) 3 and 4 jaw chucks, face plate, steady rest, 2 different knurling tools, and a whole pile of other stuff.

Seeing as it sat in a basement for the last 20 years, it was covered in dust, dirt, and it was all stuck to the oil.
I am (as recomended by the machinist who picked it up with me) tearing it all apart, and cleaning everything.

Not bad for $200 for everything. I also got some black diamond and nicholson mill files (new condition) for 25 cents a piece....
A few days of cleaning, and I will be ready to run it.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Aint a rt 26 goes to pulaski ??



Route 11 through Pulaski, you can catch it in Syracuse if you're coming off of I90.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Route 11 through Pulaski, you can catch it in Syracuse if you're coming off of I90.



How's Goldie????lol


Hey Jim!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Where is everyone else tonight???


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> I got the lathe! A 6x18 atlas, earlier one, almost unused. Nothing has any wear, I doubt it had 20 hours of use....
> 
> It came with a pile of tooling, atleast 20 cutters, 5 or 6 tool holders, atleast 12 drill bits, 5 jacobs chucks of assorted sized (all in perfect shape) 3 and 4 jaw chucks, face plate, steady rest, 2 different knurling tools, and a whole pile of other stuff.
> 
> Seeing as it sat in a basement for the last 20 years, it was covered in dust, dirt, and it was all stuck to the oil.
> I am (as recomended by the machinist who picked it up with me) tearing it all apart, and cleaning everything.
> 
> Not bad for $200 for everything. I also got some black diamond and nicholson mill files (new condition) for 25 cents a piece....
> A few days of cleaning, and I will be ready to run it.



Nice score. That will be helpful with everything including school.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Where is everyone else tonight???



Walking the dogs and such....fixing to call it a night.


----------



## jimdad07

Goldie is doing good in my belly....poor Goldie.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Where is everyone else tonight???



Hoping for a John sighting.

Looking for a brake spring for the 445 that I bought today so I can bet it back in circulation. 

Debating on putting crank seals in the 55cc craftsman or just parting it out like I planned.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Walking the dogs and such....fixing to call it a night.



Say Hey to Shooter&Crash. 

Sounds like a TV show

Shooter & Crash




Hey Jimmy!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Hoping for a John sighting.
> 
> Looking for a brake spring for the 445 that I bought today so I can bet it back in circulation.
> 
> Debating on putting crank seals in the 55cc craftsman or just parting it out like I planned.




Make me sound lazy!!!

Hey Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Goldie is doing good in my belly....poor Goldie.



Goldie got family??


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Make me sound lazy!!!
> 
> Hey Rick



I doubt that. LOL

Hey Rob!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey Scoot!

Missed ya today man but kept you in mind. Hope things are getting better.

When we do get things set it can always be a working day if ya know what I mean. Need trees dropped, bucked, moved, stacked etc. I'm good with that.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Goldie got family??



Ate them too.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Ate them too.



Third Lake. One of the Fulton chain. They run from Old Forge to inlet. 

Breakfast of fresh trout and scrambled eggs. For some reason never over easy eggs with fresh trout. 

Some of the best days ever........


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Third Lake. One of the Fulton chain. They run from Old Forge to inlet.
> 
> Breakfast of fresh trout and scrambled eggs. For some reason never over easy eggs with fresh trout.
> 
> Some of the best days ever........



Old Forge is a pretty good area. Nice run through there.


----------



## IEL

The lathe is completely torn apart.
I have even pulled the spindle and back gears. Bearings look perfect, all it needed was a good cleaning.
The bed and head casting are cleaned, and lightly oiled with light machine oil.
Tomorrow, after fishing, I am going to clean all the grease and chit off the gears and shafts, anf try and get the thing back together.
The tool holder assembly (proper name has escaped my mind) will be torn down and cleaned this week.


Reabuilding a lathe is even more fun than rebuilding a saw!
I might have to keep my eye out for a small horizontal mill.....
I dont think I can fit in a shaper.....

Drill press is the next priority.
It is a pain having to go over to my dads shop everytime I need a good hole drilled....


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Old Forge is a pretty good area. Nice run through there.



Cept for land prices. My uncle has a camp. 2nd oldest on the lake. It's a camp. 

Million dollar McMansions on either side now. 

Luckily he keeps his simple.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Overtime.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Eyes slamming shut. 

Back to the top.


----------



## dancan

Night morning Rob .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Night morning Rob .



Wish me luck on the:

"Early morning Stihl Deal so we can tempt the MF 1020 crowd that needs a pro Stihl"


----------



## dancan

Hey Jimmy !
If you or anyone else talks to Mrs.Slug let her know that there is a couple of members close by offering to go up for a day to help with chores that John has not been around to do .


----------



## roncoinc

Running good CS300 top handle with case,,$40.
pick up in a couple hours.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

John update

Doing much better. Still giving the nurses a hard time and wants out of there. Hoping he will be home in the week. Wife says they are maintaining right now but I told her once again anything we can do to please let us know.


----------



## IEL

Morning SLACKERS!


Going out bass fishing this morning.
Lets hope I finally catch something.....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Running good CS300 top handle with case,,$40.
> pick up in a couple hours.



Gonna tease John with that ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Hey Jimmy !
> If you or anyone else talks to Mrs.Slug let her know that there is a couple of members close by offering to go up for a day to help with chores that John has not been around to do .



I mentioned that but she seemed like they had it under control. Not very chatty....I think she's ready to have him home and start putting life back to normal.


----------



## dancan

It's John that got the gramoaphone needle vaccine .....


----------



## jimdad07

Good news on John, hopefully he'll be home soon and we can say hi in person.


----------



## sefh3

That's great news about John. Hopefully he can come home sometime this week.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Go John go! Way to hang in their Mrs. John! Geat news and now a happier Sunday. 


Rick


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Went to bed early last night

Was up for 36hrs

Thanks for the John report!

Back at work for another 12hr shift


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Off to work. 

Picked up an 034 Super for Dan........he'll never get. 

And be happy if he doesn't !!!!!

Hey Dan!!!

Hey Adam!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Off to work.
> 
> Picked up an 034 Super for Dan........he'll never get.
> 
> And be happy if he doesn't !!!!!
> 
> Hey Dan!!!
> 
> Hey Adam!!!



Hey Rob!


----------



## IEL

didnt catch anything....
The other guy there got two big rainbow trout. An otter stole one of them before he could land it.
It wasnt all bad though, I did hear about 3 great fishing spots.
One for flounder and rock sole, another for sea perch, and another with 15+ pound rainbow trout!


----------



## dancan

Isn't bass like a perch ???? 
Kinda like the poulan of fish ......


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Isn't bass like a perch ????
> Kinda like the poulan of fish ......



Silly Nadian, perch are great eating fish. If you get a walleye even better. Bass on the other hand I can take it or leave it.


----------



## IEL

The smallmouth bass here are real good eating, and are very light on the bones.
Perch taste good, but have too many damn bones....


Nothing as good as flounder though....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Isn't anyone channelling the slug????

This thread is WAY too easy to keep up with.


----------



## farrell

I agree with Jim

Hard to beat walleye

Although bowfin are a close

Lake Erie perch are really good

And gotta like salmon

And bass taste like............. well a$$


----------



## dancan

Betcha John aint got one like this one , if we all chipped in we might have enough to buy it so we could show him how much we care .....


----------



## dancan

Ron's out buyin Eecoos top handle saws , aint been herd from since he left , might only be a cover , maybe he's busy changing street name signs so the Idahoe Mission can't find him to read the "Good" book for him tomorrow .


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I agree with Jim
> 
> Hard to beat walleye
> 
> Although bowfin are a close
> 
> Lake Erie perch are really good
> 
> And gotta like salmon
> 
> And bass taste like............. well a$$



Bowfin??


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Bowfin??



Yes Rob

I said bowfin

A native fresh water fish

Predatory

Look similar to snakeheads

Rows upon rows of sharp teeth

Look like this

View attachment 313637


----------



## Stihl 041S

Never heard of it before, Adam. 

I don't get out much.


----------



## dancan

I see that the "Renewed" ole Biscuit is alowed out to play fer a bit LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.....sounds like everyone had an interesting weekend.....I had to attend another wedding yesterday...beautiful day.. ceremony took place on a point in a field looking down the bay with MDI to the east (left) and the Blue Hill peninsular on the west. After we took the wedding party to the reception by boat....I was in charge of champagne opening...my wife was in charge of pouring.....the really cool thing was the boat.....we were on a 37' Hinckley T37MKIII Picnic Boat......for those that don't know what this...google it....way nice...twin 320HP V8 Turbo Diesels running two Hamilton Jet drives.....this is like $350,000.00 picnic boat. Beautiful craft.....touchscreen 3D chartplotter/with radar overlay tied into the autopilot...touch the screen and hit "goto" and it will navigate form one bouy to the next until you arrive...."look ma no hands"....so THIS is how the 1% struggle to get by these days????


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I see that the "Renewed" ole Biscuit is alowed out to play fer a bit LOL



Been a slow day......th Capt and I went on what was supposed to be a "Three Hour Tour".....I woke up shipwrecked....the next day....


----------



## dancan

Was you wearin the red suite ?

LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Was you wearin the red suite ?
> 
> LOL



Shoulda been......There was a half dozen "pirates" from Antigua and even one from OZ swashbuckling around in full garb at the wedding.....I wouldn't been outta place by any means...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Spent the weekend at the place on the lake, got to run chainsaws both days.Now have enough wood for 4-5 years...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmmm...guess I misspoke on the price of the T37....just did a little searching and now find the current prices for new is $783,000.00 for the base model....up to $809,330.00 for higher HP setup.......lot 'O cash in a 37 foot space......me thinks....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Spent the weekend at the place on the lake, got to run chainsaws both days.Now have enough wood for 4-5 years...LOL



Sounds like fun.......I gotta dust off a couple saws and get busy myself.....gotta mount the splitter on back on the tractor too.....and change the oil in the tractor too....plenty to do......gotta get back to the "J" thing tomorrow ....be sitting on a FWD backhoe all day.....playing in the dirt....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sounds like fun.......I gotta dust off a couple saws and get busy myself.....gotta mount the splitter on back on the tractor too.....and change the oil in the tractor too....plenty to do......gotta get back to the "J" thing tomorrow ....be sitting on a FWD backhoe all day.....playing in the dirt....



It was a good change, almost as good as a rest. Cleaned up the yard, had an outdoor fire burning up brush n leaves. Place is now ready for winter, wood under cover, lots of kindling and birchbark inside. Only need to bring the float up out of the water a little later.


----------



## Cantdog

Good to get things tidied early up so there's no frantic rush later..


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Bowfin??



Bass I've had before was pretty good. If you go fishing in the sewer then anything is going to taste a little funny:msp_w00t:

Love catfish. Good stuff for a bottom feeder. Was plentiful in Alabama when I lived there on the Mississipi but not here in the MD area. Apparently have to go to Conowingo or another place I cant think of right now to catch good ones of them.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Busy day here.....took a ride to the parents and threw a few saws in the truck.. 

Surprised the heck out of dad when I gave him my 350 and fresh 372 BB - ported. Can't get that kind of smile for a million dollars. Waiting on someone to come get this Gravely right now...


----------



## BigDaddyR

No "J" thing for me tomorrow. I've got off the next few days. Was hoping to put saws together but no parts coming in until later in the week. Grrr.

So instead I'm working on flipping the axles on my trailer over the spring to lower it with my FIL. I just need an extra set of hands. It's fun to watch and listen to him after a few Miller Lights. 

It'll be nice to be away from work for a few days.

Got a load of red oak split tonight after the family cookout and church and stacked in the wood shed. Still about 1/2 way to go till full and another pile in the back yard to split and stack and then we'll be ready to go for the year. Might even have enough to sell some. If my heel spurs and elbow tendanosis would stop acting up I could get there a little faster. Oh well. Sometimes ya gotta slow down.


----------



## Elmore

BigDaddyR said:


> Bass I've had before was pretty good. If you go fishing in the sewer then anything is going to taste a little funny:msp_w00t:
> 
> Love catfish. Good stuff for a bottom feeder. Was plentiful in Alabama when I lived there on the Mississipi but not here in the MD area. Apparently have to go to Conowingo or another place I cant think of right now to catch good ones of them.



Alabama doesn't have a Mississipi river...perhaps the Tennessee?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.....sounds like everyone had an interesting weekend.....I had to attend another wedding yesterday...beautiful day.. ceremony took place on a point in a field looking down the bay with MDI to the east (left) and the Blue Hill peninsular on the west. After we took the wedding party to the reception by boat....I was in charge of champagne opening...my wife was in charge of pouring.....the really cool thing was the boat.....we were on a 37' Hinckley T37MKIII Picnic Boat......for those that don't know what this...google it....way nice...twin 320HP V8 Turbo Diesels running two Hamilton Jet drives.....this is like $350,000.00 picnic boat. Beautiful craft.....touchscreen 3D chartplotter/with radar overlay tied into the autopilot...touch the screen and hit "goto" and it will navigate form one bouy to the next until you arrive...."look ma no hands"....so THIS is how the 1% struggle to get by these days????



As you have probly noticed,,i know what a Hinckley picnick boat is ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...................sigh.......................


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hinckley Picnic Boat.......Oh My!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Sounds like fun.......I gotta dust off a couple saws and get busy myself.....gotta mount the splitter on back on the tractor too.....and change the oil in the tractor too....plenty to do......gotta get back to the "J" thing tomorrow ....be sitting on a FWD backhoe all day.....playing in the dirt....



Yup..git back to work so us %47 percenters can live too !!

when ya gi to the %one and git that nice black boat let me know and i "may" mate fer ya 

wuz down south and next to us was a lunch boat,,"pilot" was down getting it ready...
he said the owner took "captain" and made him "pilot" ..
asked where they were going..
to "lunch" ,,,at were we was heading next day with an all day sail 
hour to go to our all day sail...


----------



## BigDaddyR

Elmore said:


> Alabama doesn't have a Mississipi river...perhaps the Tennessee?



You would be correct. I was about 9-10 when we lived there and not sure why I thought it was the Mississippi. All I know is we caught a lot of good sized catfish from the piers. Good memories there.


----------



## jimdad07

Getting geared up to see a smurf in the morning. Could be fun!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nite Jerry.

Jim. Have fun visiting the Smurf. I want to know if he really lives in a mushroom house:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

Night jerry.


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> Nite Jerry.
> 
> Jim. Have fun visiting the Smurf. I want to know if he really lives in a mushroom house:hmm3grin2orange:



I was told he kept eating his house so he had to stick build one?


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I was told he kept eating his house so he had to stick build one?



Have a good one with Ron. 

But whatever he says. Stihl is NOT spelled with 4 letters.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey Rob. Good night at work.

Me, watching rebuild videos.


----------



## jimdad07

How is work going for you guys tonight?

Rob I'm going to a good sized gun shop tomorrow near Ron's, I'll keeps eyes open for stuff you need.


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey Rob. Good night at work.
> 
> Me, watching rebuild videos.



Rebuilding is pretty strait forward, once you do a couple it's not bad.


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey Rob. Good night at work.
> 
> Me, watching rebuild videos.



You're having a much better night!!


----------



## jimdad07

Nytol.


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> Rebuilding is pretty strait forward, once you do a couple it's not bad.



I kinda figured. Seems that getting parts for a decent price and in a timely manner is more of the issue.



Stihl 041S said:


> You're having a much better night!!



I think so. LOL. I'll be back to hell as I call it on Wed. That will be soon enough. Till then saws and trailers to tinker with and lawns to mow. 

Oh my berries:msp_ohmy::msp_w00t:

Hey John. Be missing you man.


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> I kinda figured. Seems that getting parts for a decent price and in a timely manner is more of the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I think so. LOL. I'll be back to hell as I call it on Wed. That will be soon enough. Till then saws and trailers to tinker with and lawns to mow.
> 
> Oh my berries:msp_ohmy::msp_w00t:
> 
> Hey John. Be missing you man.



Yeah. He'll be back soon. 

With a vengeance !!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. He'll be back soon.
> 
> With a vengeance !!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Well where is the slacker.........DAN!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Sorry I'm late .

Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Sorry I'm late .
> 
> Hey Rob !



Hey Dan !!

I'm gonna LP that casting. Anything else you need or we should watch for?


----------



## dancan

The joint that connects the axle to the drive would be nice if available


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> The joint that connects the axle to the drive would be nice if available



Number 23?????


----------



## dancan

I'll check when I get to the shop , its a coupler/cv joint .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers.....it appears to be Monday which mean W thing at the J thing.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning slackers.....it appears to be Monday which mean W thing at the J thing.



Yep.......out th door myself.....


----------



## jimdad07

Morning all, just about to head to Ron's house.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Have fun Jim! 


Wyatt said bring back some more of that fast food!


----------



## roncoinc

YYyaaawwnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.............................


----------



## roncoinc

TWO weeks the Slug been in that hosp bed !!

wonder how his back likes it ???


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> TWO weeks the Slug been in that hosp bed !!
> 
> wonder how his back likes it ???



Good question..... only time will tell.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
This isnt a good sign.... Its monday, and Im already too tired to move....
I need espresso... :msp_w00t:


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Still can't kill them dam yeller jackets.......try again.......

Took the OL and the lil guy with me to check the trail cam and trim out the treestand

Looks like firewood cuttin at my parents this weekend too


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> TWO weeks the Slug been in that hosp bed !!
> 
> wonder how his back likes it ???



Maybe he will come back a brand new slug


----------



## IEL

This is serious..... 2 espressos and I am still not awake....
Time for 2 more.


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> This is serious..... 2 espressos and I am still not awake....
> Time for 2 more.



Be careful or you'll end up with a serious bathroom issue. Lol. 


Rick


----------



## Jon1212

Howdy Fellas,

I'm just passing through this morning. I hope all is well with you guys, and I look forward to seeing the #1 Googball back in here real soon.






PS. I see ya' Randall, how's that 075 running?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay. Had the scare of my life this morning. Lets just say I'm glad I was in church yesterday. 

Taking my trailer over to my FIL's to look at swapping the axles and my trailer pops off the hitch ball and ends up breaking the safety chains by the time I stopped. Trailer then starts to drift down hill and towards another persons enclosed trailer. Popped truck in park and caught up to it behind it an managed to keep it from hitting anything and now I'm in the road with a 1300ld trailer. Luckily a guy stopped and helped me get it off on a gravel driveway. It's a miracle it didn't hit trucks coming the other way on the two lane road or worse. Might have caught a mailbox or two. Have to go back and check. 

Figured out that in the hurry to be to my FIL's I didn't switch the triple ball from 2" to 2 5/16. Grrr. Had a lock and all but idiot harebrained mistake. Bent the fender too on it but fixed that easy enough. 

Also figured out that I don't want to flip the axles as it will put all the weight on the u bolts at the bottom. Will be selling or trading the trailer on CL to get a less HD carry on. 

On top of all that I forgot the bed frame I was to pick up also at Dads and the wife was like. Oh, you forgot the bed frame? Crazy girl. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Be careful or you'll end up with a serious bathroom issue. Lol.
> 
> 
> Rick



Ohh just let him learn on his own.. be much more memorable an experience!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohh just let him learn on his own.. be much more memorable an experience!



Expecially at school.otstir:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ugh today is dragging on! Ready to get home and get moving on some projects around the house. Also trying to decide if I should get a bigger bar for the 288 and the mill. The red oak I have lined up is ~38-40" DBH. It would be a bunch of money to fork out for a bar I wont use much.. but do I really need to justify chainsaw purchases to this group?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ugh today is dragging on! Ready to get home and get moving on some projects around the house. Also trying to decide if I should get a bigger bar for the 288 and the mill. The red oak I have lined up is ~38-40" DBH. It would be a bunch of money to fork out for a bar I wont use much.. but do I really need to justify chainsaw purchases to this group?



There is a 4' bar at Sparky's.


----------



## IEL

Last class of the day.....
I am not awake.....
I need to sleep.....


----------



## jimdad07

Here's how my day went:
We left out of the campground early and went to Ron's. I gotta say he settled down after the first round of throwing rocks at us and showed us all 53 Stihls displayed lovingly in his home...I was a little surprised to see it but I always knew it. Then he cooked us lunch and we had a great visit. Wished we had a little more time to spend with Ron today but we had to get to a great gun shop a little ways from him and back to the campsite by 4 for Wyatt's birthday dinner. Thanks Ron for a great visit.


----------



## dancan

Chainsaw sales in Washington state will be brisk for new pasture making .

Washington state sets rules for recreational marijuana industry | Al Jazeera America


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Chainsaw sales in Washington state will be brisk for new pasture making .
> 
> Washington state sets rules for recreational marijuana industry | Al Jazeera America



Might even be real good for John when he gets back up and running , might be able to corner the market on WeedWhackers .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay. Had the scare of my life this morning. Lets just say I'm glad I was in church yesterday.
> 
> Taking my trailer over to my FIL's to look at swapping the axles and my trailer pops off the hitch ball and ends up breaking the safety chains by the time I stopped. Trailer then starts to drift down hill and towards another persons enclosed trailer. Popped truck in park and caught up to it behind it an managed to keep it from hitting anything and now I'm in the road with a 1300ld trailer. Luckily a guy stopped and helped me get it off on a gravel driveway. It's a miracle it didn't hit trucks coming the other way on the two lane road or worse. Might have caught a mailbox or two. Have to go back and check.
> 
> Figured out that in the hurry to be to my FIL's I didn't switch the triple ball from 2" to 2 5/16. Grrr. Had a lock and all but idiot harebrained mistake. Bent the fender too on it but fixed that easy enough.
> 
> Also figured out that I don't want to flip the axles as it will put all the weight on the u bolts at the bottom. Will be selling or trading the trailer on CL to get a less HD carry on.
> 
> On top of all that I forgot the bed frame I was to pick up also at Dads and the wife was like. Oh, you forgot the bed frame? Crazy girl.
> 
> 
> Rick


Been there and done that! Not fun at all...glad everyone is OK.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> There is a 4' bar at Sparky's.



Well....last I saw it was mounted on something.....I'll have to take a little trip!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well....last I saw it was mounted on something.....I'll have to take a little trip!



Roll a Beer down his driveway......

When he goes for it, put the bar in your truck


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Roll a Beer down his driveway......
> 
> When he goes for it, put the bar in your truck



Thats mean !

I'm glad Jim ate all you'r oysters today !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Roll a Beer down his driveway......
> 
> When he goes for it, put the bar in your truck



That'd be a big beer.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Thats mean !
> 
> I'm glad Jim ate all you'r oysters today !!



Now THAT hurts Ron. 

Hey Ron!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> That'd be a big beer.....



Big bar.......big beer.


----------



## little possum

6am to 630pm.. makes for a long day. Just finished supper, now supper and bedtime. 

Get better John!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Been there and done that! Not fun at all...glad everyone is OK.



Sorry to hear you did it also but glad I'm not the only one. Pretty dam freaky. Could have turned out a whole lot worse.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Unc!!!.......I got a LOT of duct tape in the mail today...........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Unc!!!.......I got a LOT of duct tape in the mail today...........



I had that packed when you posted about wedding gifts. 

Made me chuckle

And Neimann-Marcus doesn't have a Duct Tape option.


----------



## little possum

I lost my boat trailer on the way to the lake onetime. Not a good feeling. I had made it like 4 miles from the house. Luckily I use the dirt road to get there. I am paranoid hooking up trailers.


----------



## jimdad07

Vacation in NH is almost done. Good thing I took the rest of the week off


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay. Had the scare of my life this morning. Lets just say I'm glad I was in church yesterday.
> 
> Taking my trailer over to my FIL's to look at swapping the axles and my trailer pops off the hitch ball and ends up breaking the safety chains by the time I stopped. Trailer then starts to drift down hill and towards another persons enclosed trailer. Popped truck in park and caught up to it behind it an managed to keep it from hitting anything and now I'm in the road with a 1300ld trailer. Luckily a guy stopped and helped me get it off on a gravel driveway. It's a miracle it didn't hit trucks coming the other way on the two lane road or worse. Might have caught a mailbox or two. Have to go back and check.
> 
> Figured out that in the hurry to be to my FIL's I didn't switch the triple ball from 2" to 2 5/16. Grrr. Had a lock and all but idiot harebrained mistake. Bent the fender too on it but fixed that easy enough.
> 
> Also figured out that I don't want to flip the axles as it will put all the weight on the u bolts at the bottom. Will be selling or trading the trailer on CL to get a less HD carry on.
> 
> On top of all that I forgot the bed frame I was to pick up also at Dads and the wife was like. Oh, you forgot the bed frame? Crazy girl.
> 
> 
> Rick



Quite a coincidence Rick. You remember that pict of the trailer I posted just after you bought and posted your trailer? Well a fella borrowed it to haul his broken down pickup on Sunday past,over to a welding shop. He had it hooked up to the one ton dual wheel dumptruck, had his half ton 4X4 loaded on and chained down. Headed out over the Narrows bridge crossing Halifax harbor and just reached the halfway point crossing the bridge, tapped the brakes to stay within the speed limit and the trailer popped off the hitch. Course this fella is not real bright, so he definitely didn`t have the coupler closed and pinned down, didn`t have the safety chains crossed or the connectors closed. Trailer tore loose and bent the jack up stand near off, skidded about 100' along behind the one ton but came to a stop without major damage and didn`t hit anything else. Got a bit of repair work now to get it back into service.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mine was a new to me trailer and turns out the coupler springs and such were miss-assembled. I got it back to my parents and the next morning cut off the old coupler and welded on a new class 3 coupler, up from the class 2. Trailer is much smoother towing now..


----------



## sefh3

Jimmy. Got your PM. It won't let me reply. It's in a box and should go out this week.


----------



## BigDaddyR

little possum said:


> I lost my boat trailer on the way to the lake onetime. Not a good feeling. I had made it like 4 miles from the house. Luckily I use the dirt road to get there. I am paranoid hooking up trailers.



No doubt I will be too. I thought I had it good. Maybe I'll have to go from a multi ball hitch to having a dedicated one for each purpose. Kind of a pain but a built in failsafe.



pioneerguy600 said:


> Quite a coincidence Rick. You remember that pict of the trailer I posted just after you bought and posted your trailer? Well a fella borrowed it to haul his broken down pickup on Sunday past,over to a welding shop. He had it hooked up to the one ton dual wheel dumptruck, had his half ton 4X4 loaded on and chained down. Headed out over the Narrows bridge crossing Halifax harbor and just reached the halfway point crossing the bridge, tapped the brakes to stay within the speed limit and the trailer popped off the hitch. Course this fella is not real bright, so he definitely didn`t have the coupler closed and pinned down, didn`t have the safety chains crossed or the connectors closed. Trailer tore loose and bent the jack up stand near off, skidded about 100' along behind the one ton but came to a stop without major damage and didn`t hit anything else. Got a bit of repair work now to get it back into service.





I'm glad everything made it though that alright. Nice trailer you have. I'll be selling mine and going to something less heavy duty. I think I might try to do an even swap on CL for a walk on 10-12". Man he got really luck on that bridge. Guess that's why they make safety chains.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Mine was a new to me trailer and turns out the coupler springs and such were miss-assembled. I got it back to my parents and the next morning cut off the old coupler and welded on a new class 3 coupler, up from the class 2. Trailer is much smoother towing now..



Only fix for mine is for me not to be a dumass.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

sefh3 said:


> Jimmy. Got your PM. It won't let me reply. It's in a box and should go out this week.



I'll get you an email tomorrow but thanks! Will be great to wrap that project up too!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Only fix for mine is for me not to be a dumass.



Live and learn....I went dedicated ball tongue for every trailer and both trucks. 3/4 ton 4wd has a much different height than the 1/2 2wd. Keeping a trailer level helps breaking and trailing more than you can imagine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> No doubt I will be too. I thought I had it good. Maybe I'll have to go from a multi ball hitch to having a dedicated one for each purpose. Kind of a pain but a built in failsafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad everything made it though that alright. Nice trailer you have. I'll be selling mine and going to something less heavy duty. I think I might try to do an even swap on CL for a walk on 10-12". Man he got really luck on that bridge. Guess that's why they make safety chains.



Safety chains need to be crossed, then the tongue falls down on the chains and does not dig into the pavement. The coupler needs to have its safety pin inserted after the coupler snaps forward into place, operator error can be prevented by using your head....LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Safety chains need to be crossed, then the tongue falls down on the chains and does not dig into the pavement. The coupler needs to have its safety pin inserted after the coupler snaps forward into place, operator error can be prevented by using your head....LOL



The chains on mine were crossed and one of the s hooks broke off or a link. Trailer is efing heavy and must have snapped it. Coupler on mine pulls back and then put the lock on. All would probably work pretty good if it wasn't for the operator leaving a 2" ball on it for a 2 5/16" coupler. :bang::bang:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Live and learn....I went dedicated ball tongue for every trailer and both trucks. 3/4 ton 4wd has a much different height than the 1/2 2wd. Keeping a trailer level helps breaking and trailing more than you can imagine.



Will you send those when you deliver Ron's truck?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Will you send those when you deliver Ron's truck?



He said something about swapping those for minimac parts. They don't make those anymore you know...vintage and stuff!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Safety chains need to be crossed, then the tongue falls down on the chains and does not dig into the pavement. The coupler needs to have its safety pin inserted after the coupler snaps forward into place, operator error can be prevented by using your head....LOL



It's amazing how many people don't cross the chains......and look at you like you got rocks in your head when you bring it up to them........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> It's amazing how many people don't cross the chains......and look at you like you got rocks in your head when you bring it up to them........



Even worse when a supposed truck driver argues that crossing the chains is illegal....LOL
Did I mention that he is from Nfld.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Even worse when a supposed truck driver argues that crossing the chains is illegal....LOL
> Did I mention that he is from Nfld.



That is a steering wheel holder...not a driver.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> even worse when a supposed truck driver argues that crossing the chains is illegal....lol
> did i mention that he is from nfld.



lol!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> That is a steering wheel holder...not a driver.



Well the guy showed me his air brake license, told me he drove trucks for years around Toronto and Ontario in general. I wouldn`t let the guy drive a wheelbarrow!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

He probably couldn't figure the wheel barrow out....


----------



## pioneerguy600

You fellas have a good night.

Time:


----------



## Cantdog

Just remembered......that wedding reception we went to....this guy had a still set up.....No not a Stihl but an honest to goodness lightening maker...nice one too.....not some hillbilly rig but factory built....completely stainless steel....all the welds ground out and polished.....pretty.....was decanting a batch of peach liquor....pretty good stuff...pretty hot...only tried a taste...Capt'n remarked that I shouldn't mix potions so he and I wandered aimlessly off......


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> You fellas have a good night.
> 
> Time:



Nite Jerry.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning.....


----------



## deepsouth

Gee it's quiet with the website being hacked.....

Tapatalk still works though


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ahhhh...is that the issue?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

This is strange being so slow but still being able to log in......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well dang.....this is going to be a slow day....


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. AS wouldnt let my phone on for some reason....

I think I have finally figured out how to make a good lead hammer mold.
I just need to get some 1.5x3 aluminum flat bar.

I am also thinking of getting some 12l14 free machining steel for making the hammer handles.

I am going to love this lathe.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Geoff the main site is down. I'm getting on through Tapatalk on my phone. Can't log in on my PCs.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well it looks like it's coming back on line!!!


----------



## mainewoods

On my puter - sites back online.


----------



## farrell

Afternoon fellas!

Glad we are back up!!

Sorry but it pizzes me right off..........there is a special place in hell for hackers...........right next to the murders and pedofiles!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Afternoon fellas!
> 
> Glad we are back up!!
> 
> Sorry but it pizzes me right off..........there is a special place in hell for hackers...........right next to the murders and pedofiles!



And shipping companies. Daily phone calls since last Friday to FedEx for a lost package that they say they delivered. Finally figured out that they took it to "West" instead of "East". Today they tried to tell me that the package said "West." I asked for the supervisor's e-mail so I could scan the shipping label carbon copy in my hand attach a picture of the box I took before I sent it. The attitude changed drastically in short order. 

It is sad I've learned to take pictures and such for all shipments. :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

In case anybody missed it.


----------



## roncoinc

Got the eeko cs3000 for $25..

needs brake flag and attached hardware and a drum&sprocket REAL bad,,they aint cheap


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Got the eeko cs3000 for $25..
> 
> needs brake flag and attached hardware and a drum&sprocket REAL bad,,they aint cheap



I feel your pain. Got all the parts I thought I needed for the Husky 45 and then realized the same thing. I forgot it doesn't have the brake handle or hardware. Or bar and chain:bang::bang::bang: More attempts at trading I guess. Pricey on those also.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Guess I'll quit being lazy now and get going and doing something. Finally got cortizone in my heel yesterday and cold barely walk this morning. Must have something to do with the 2" needle in the pad of my foot.

Get S hook for the trailer and get that on CL for trade. Pick up my parts from LD for the Husky 45. Dinner with the wife later and then see what else I can get into.

BBL

Oh My Website!! Hey John.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> I feel your pain. Got all the parts I thought I needed for the Husky 45 and then realized the same thing. I forgot it doesn't have the brake handle or hardware. Or bar and chain:bang::bang::bang: More attempts at trading I guess. Pricey on those also.



Ya gotta find out what other models fit,,makes finding parts easier..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sent ya a PM Rick. Don't know if notifications are working yet or not.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Ya gotta find out what other models fit,,makes finding parts easier..



Yep. Figured out a 40 and 49 are the same. I have someone that might have it. Just have to see. New they're just under what you would buy the saw in good shape for. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sent ya a PM Rick. Don't know if notifications are working yet or not.



They are working. Will respond shortly. Thanks. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> I feel your pain. Got all the parts I thought I needed for the Husky 45 and then realized the same thing. I forgot it doesn't have the brake handle or hardware. Or bar and chain:bang::bang::bang: More attempts at trading I guess. Pricey on those also.



From what i can tell here on the bay.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...13&_nkw=husqvarna+45+brake&_sacat=0&_from=R40

the 40 and 45 take same..
i have one for a 40..


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> From what i can tell here on the bay.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...13&_nkw=husqvarna+45+brake&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> the 40 and 45 take same..
> i have one for a 40..



Let me know what you would be looking for in paper or trade. I can PM you what I have for trade but doubt I have much you would want or need... Let me know. 

I think the site is back down again. 




Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Repeat.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Let me know what you would be looking for in paper or trade. I can PM you what I have for trade but doubt I have much you would want or need... Let me know.
> 
> I think the site is back down again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick




Shipping is fine,.
pm me an email Ad,,in case site goes down again


----------



## dancan

I get up this am and get this 






I finally get online just before I leave work .
I get home to this 






I'm gonna make a list of phone #'s and email addys and commit it to crayon and paper in case I get this and need to find one of you .






Normally I'd just get ahold of postmaster John


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I get up this am and get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally get online just before I leave work .
> I get home to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna make a list of phone #'s and email addys and commit it to crayon and paper in case I get this and need to find one of you .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I'd just get ahold of postmaster John



Your late to the party again aint ya ??

Or you dont read back on the post's ?

was hacked 5am this mornin and 4:45 this afternoon,,est.


----------



## dancan

I was at the stihl dealer today , their sales guy knew I had an FS550 so he got me to answer some costumer questions on ability and use .
I sold a FS460 an a harness today LOL


----------



## dancan

Yes , I read it , just had to get my two bits it LOL
Looks like the site is on a backup of sorts because my bookmarks aren't working and I can't like a thing anyone sez .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Yes , I read it , just had to get my two bits it LOL
> Looks like the site is on a backup of sorts because my bookmarks aren't working and I can't like a thing anyone sez .



If they dont plug the hole it will go down again when the hackers get back to it again.


----------



## dancan

Slow reload , I thot she was gone again LOL
Anyone got a John update , I tried earlier but I called to late this am .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> If they dont plug the hole it will go down again when the hackers get back to it again.



And from Bangledesh to boot LOL
At least we finally got to see the big red eX


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> And from Bangledesh to boot LOL
> At least we finally got to see the big red eX



Ida thot it would have been from the Chinee cause of all the Husquee and Stihl knockoff bashing LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Chinese hack would have quickly quit working and been fixed with a return to Walmart or Harbor Freight!


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I sent Unc. a PM early this morning and couldn't get back on again until just now.......getting both those messages...can't have nuthin!!!!!


----------



## dancan

They mustn't make saws in Bangledesh , we've polly been hacked by a 12 year old that works at the autotune teck support call center LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I sent Unc. a PM early this morning and couldn't get back on again until just now.......getting both those messages...can't have nuthin!!!!!



They even stole the "Like" button LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> They even stole the "Like" button LOL



So they did....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> They even stole the "Like" button LOL



There was a "like" buton ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> There was a "like" buton ??



That is Classic Ron!!!

But I can't "like" it.....


----------



## dancan

Easy to not like now , much harder to like now .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> There was a "like" buton ??



Not for you!!....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Well been working on the blue Swedish brick the last couple nights...started out replacing front rotors, calipers, pads and all four rubber lines.....found the passenger side wheel bearings were a tad "notchy" and found some flaking....so I picked up a pair of inner and outer bearings/races and hub seals. Unc. came to the rescue again......I tapped the old races out...cleaned the hubs up good with unc's brown scotch brite....dug out the Jonsereds Kiln and heated a hub to 450 degrees....used Unc's wild liquid oxygen gloves to remove the hub and place in the vice....the races practically dropped in...used a 3/4" drive socket to drift the inner one down tight to the flange and a 1/2" deep socket to tap the outer one in tight. Hand packed the bearings and installed both hubs this evening.....brakes tomorrow night!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Shipping is fine,.
> pm me an email Ad,,in case site goes down again



PM sent. Site did go down right after I posted that.


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> easy to not like now , much harder to like now .



like


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Well been working on the blue Swedish brick the last couple nights...started out replacing front rotors, calipers, pads and all four rubber lines.....found the passenger side wheel bearings were a tad "notchy" and found some flaking....so I picked up a pair of inner and outer bearings/races and hub seals. Unc. came to the rescue again......I tapped the old races out...cleaned the hubs up good with unc's brown scotch brite....dug out the Jonsereds Kiln and heated a hub to 450 degrees....used Unc's wild liquid oxygen gloves to remove the hub and place in the vice....the races practically dropped in...used a 3/4" drive socket to drift the inner one down tight to the flange and a 1/2" deep socket to tap the outer one in tight. Hand packed the bearings and installed both hubs this evening.....brakes tomorrow night!!



Kills me when they chuck out those gloves. 

Glad you can use them. I still got to find high heat patch tape.........

Mine got a hole too.


----------



## Stihl 041S

1/2 day. 

Mental health time.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> 1/2 day.
> 
> Mental health time.



I can relate. Back to the lair of financial iniquity tomorrow. 




Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> I can relate. Back to the lair of financial iniquity tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



I'd "like" that but...well....

Hey Rick!!

Hey John!!!!


----------



## dancan

This where all the Slackerz and Hackerz hang out ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> This where all the Slackerz and Hackerz hang out ?



We're without a John. 

We're full of it.


----------



## Cantdog

Anyone heard anything about John's condition the last couple days.......???


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning.


----------



## dancan

One of you guy's will have to check today .
I'm being poked and prodded to see if I'm fit to operate on later this month.

Navigating and typing on this effen torture device.


----------



## roncoinc

I will call


----------



## roncoinc

Send John some get well candy ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Thanks for checking Ron and bacon candy....hmmm....has potential. If you find SPAM we will know you are on to something!


----------



## dancan

Nope, no slugs here , not even a Husqvarna serger for sergery.

Effen ttechno torture device


----------



## BigDaddyR

Gmorning slakizens. Hey Rob!

Thanks Ron!!

Not seeming so bad this morning. My written pass down at work was actually used and problem customers handled instead of left to fester.  

The cortisone must have taken hold in my heel. No pain this morning for the fist time in 6 months. :thumbup; Now I'll feel like I can rule the world or at least get some work done. Got wood to cut, split and stack. Behind on the splitting and stacking. 

Morning John! Hurry up, someone has to take up the slaking slack!


Rick


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Sorry I have been away, AS wouldnt let my phone or tablet on......
I guess the hacking locked me out for a day.....

I should be able to get the lathe back together today....
I cant wait to get turning some aluminum.


----------



## Mastermind

Which one of you slackers killed the site?


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Gmorning slakizens. Hey Rob!
> 
> Thanks Ron!!
> 
> Not seeming so bad this morning. My written pass down at work was actually used and problem customers handled instead of left to fester.
> 
> The cortisone must have taken hold in my heel. No pain this morning for the fist time in 6 months. :thumbup; Now I'll feel like I can rule the world  or at least get some work done. Got wood to cut, split and stack. Behind on the splitting and stacking.
> 
> Morning John! Hurry up, someone has to take up the slaking slack!
> 
> 
> Rick



Will look for a bar and chain for it when i go down the shop


----------



## BigDaddyR

Mastermind said:


> Which one of you slackers killed the site?



Not it!


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mastermind said:


> Which one of you slackers killed the site?



Umm...we could tell you but then we'd have to ban you! 

Probably some of the clowns from the off topic section! :tongue2:


----------



## jimdad07

Back home today, chit! Least I took the week off .


----------



## Mastermind

It weren't the OT crew.....they moved away. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

It happens.


It wern't me dat hacked it all up... I was very bored yesterday... :msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

I talked to the slug today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

a chance of him going home today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> I talked to the slug today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> a chance of him going home today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's what I like to hear!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> I talked to the slug today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> a chance of him going home today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Best news I've heard in a LONG time! Is he is good spirits? Does he miss us?


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Best news I've heard in a LONG time! Is he is good spirits? Does he miss us?



does "us" include "you" ?????










LOL !!!!!

yes he does.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> does "us" include "you" ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL !!!!!
> 
> yes he does.



Hey...everyone needs a garbage man...I mean somewhere to send minimacs to! 

Hope they release him today and he continues to improve.

Hey John!!!! I think the wife is ready to give you a dedicated chainsaw line!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Great to hear. 

Much better now.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I talked to the slug today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> a chance of him going home today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Exxcellent!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

hot !!!!

Hot !!!!

Hot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



temp,,94,,heat index 99


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> hot !!!!
> 
> Hot !!!!
> 
> Hot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> temp,,94,,heat index 99



Wuz gonna go work on some saws but,,aint goin in that tin can in THIS temp !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> I talked to the slug today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> a chance of him going home today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Awesome news Ron. Thanks for get if the update. Very very good news. !!

Oh Happy Day!! 
Oh Happy Day!! 



Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I hate this weekly meeting. 

Just got done with one of the most foolish things I've done in a long time...1/2 ton 2wd truck...v6....10000lb rated trailer....tracked skid steer.....poor truck hated me! 8mph at one point I small it would do. Very sad and I told the boss never again....even if it is his truck.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> hot !!!!
> 
> Hot !!!!
> 
> Hot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> temp,,94,,heat index 99



Wuz hot here also today, think it was a tad over 70.....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wuz hot here also today, think it was a tad over 70.....:msp_biggrin:



LOL. That's a barn burner there. 


Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> LOL. That's a barn burner there.
> 
> 
> Rick



:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Deleted member 83629

It got so hot here today it rained opcorn:


----------



## Cantdog

Tad over 80 here today....stihl is...


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wuz hot here also today, think it was a tad over 70.....:msp_biggrin:



Yup , hot , got 70 on my side of the bridge too LOL
John be online soon plainin bout the saltless hospital food soon LOL

Thanks Ron for the update ! Great news !!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mid 90s and humid. Stihl is....

Lots-O-Water.....

Hey John !!!!!!

Imsee Mark & Ron down there too....


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Yup , hot , got 70 on my side of the bridge too LOL
> John be online soon plainin bout the saltless hospital food soon LOL
> 
> Thanks Ron for the update ! Great news !!!!!



YEH,,,but !!!

mebe now he will notice all the sodiums in that spam and it wont taste as good ??

maybe after his taste buds getting a well needed vacation he will see what food can taste like NOT burnt ! ??


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> YEH,,,but !!!
> 
> mebe now he will notice all the sodiums in that spam and it wont taste as good ??
> 
> maybe after his taste buds getting a well needed vacation he will see what food can taste like NOT burnt ! ??



Like. 


Rick


----------



## dancan

BigDaddyR said:


> Like.
> 
> 
> Rick



What he said LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Rick,,the 45 clutch cover and brake in a box and labeled.

or did i already mention that ??

slugtimers kicking in ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> What he said LOL



What he say ??


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Like.
> 
> 
> Rick



NO MORE DANG " LIKES" around here !!!

the button is GONE !!!'

this aint the squeel owners and ladies knitting circle here !!

man up and tease a puppy like Dan or insult a stihl owner like i do or something like that if you want LIKE !!

chit,,i even gave John a hard time on the phone today !!

tho he probly wont remember,,wasnt all that coherent,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,is,,,,,,,,,,,he,,,ever,,,,,,,,,,,, ??  LOL !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

^^^^^ Ron's Rant^^^^^

Like


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> ^^^^^ Ron's Rant^^^^^
> 
> Like


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> ^^^^^ Ron's Rant^^^^^
> 
> Like



^^^^^Like he said^^^^^

Like


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


>



Hel. That's the only reason I did it. 

Hey Ron. 

Good to hear about our John Boy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Johnny boy johnny boy...where o where is johnny boy?!


----------



## dancan

Johnny Boy ......

[video=youtube_share;Psftmo0Bf9w]http://youtu.be/Psftmo0Bf9w[/video]


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,what we gotta do here here SOON,,,before he gets on a puter is have a pick on John night 

after it is all and done it will be to late for him to fight back...

we can get in all our digs and shots and slams with no retort from him !!! 

then,,when he reads it will be to LATE !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Johnny Boy ......
> 
> []



I see the people supposed to watch you wandered off awhile eh ???

supervisor finds out then they in trouble !!


----------



## dancan

Hey !!!!!
John's logged on down there !!!!!!!!!!
Welcome back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Whata a bunch BS !


----------



## dancan

Sorry about the Utub vid John .
Here a nice pic for ya !







and this one is going cheap


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Whata a bunch BS !



No BS here , no siree .......Not one bit .

Glad you're back !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> sorry about the utub vid john .
> Here a nice pic for ya !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is going cheap



ugh ! :d


----------



## Jimmy in NC

John! YaY!


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> No BS here , no siree .......Not one bit .
> 
> Glad you're back !!!!!



Cause Ron was bein meen , real meen LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

No like button....damn...day I could use that joker too!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Rick,,the 45 clutch cover and brake in a box and labeled.
> 
> or did i already mention that ??
> 
> slugtimers kicking in ??



Nope. I was at work earlier and you were working on it. Much appreciated. Do you want the cover I have without the brake parts? Not much good without them I guess but it's yours if you want it. Or I'll keep and label it til someone needs one and send it on. Let me know man.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Johnny Boy ......
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Psftmo0Bf9w]http://youtu.be/Psftmo0Bf9w[/video]



WTF? Is that Canadian speak? I don't understand..John...the video is all gibberish!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No BS here , no siree .......Not one bit .
> 
> Glad you're back !!!!!



Dang sure good to be back !

Guess it was touch and go the fist 3days ? Nothing I member ? They told the OL had she waited an hour longer I may not be here now ?
They flew in some fancy gizmo from Cinn. to put me it. No idea what its called ? My Bro. got pic of the thing with a UGLY Slug i in it !


----------



## Stihl 041S

If I could post a video I'd do a happy dance. 

Johns back!!!!!

On second thought me dancing is like the dry heaves set to music. 

Hey John!!!! N


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Whata a bunch BS !



 Yeah baby. Welcome back Johnny Boy!!


----------



## dancan

Ron's people , Kweebeckers , you should be able to decifer the "Johnny Boy" part LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Damn glad you made it back here buddy. Place aint the same with out our slug around.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Dang sure good to be back !
> 
> Guess it was touch and go the fist 3days ? Nothing I member ? They told the OL had she waited an hour longer I may not be here now ?
> They flew in some fancy gizmo from Cinn. to put me it. No idea what its called ? My Bro. got pic of the thing with a UGLY Slug i in it !



Man I'm Really Really Really Really glad you're back.

:kilt:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Ron's people , Kweebeckers , you should be able to decifer the "Johnny Boy" part LOL



Ron's people are quacks?!

I got the Johnny Boy part.. my dog looked at me real strange.


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Johnny Boy ......
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Psftmo0Bf9w]http://youtu.be/Psftmo0Bf9w[/video]



What in the world is that. French-Merican? Kinda funny even though I didn't understand it.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Gotta go put a brake spring on a 445 and hope the hillblilly, I mean guy I got it from left the screw in the knee or I'll have to did up a screw for it too.

Be back to read up some of your posts Tbone. Don't tucker yourself out the 1st night. Got lots of abuse coming your way:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> If I could post a video I'd do a happy dance.
> 
> Johns back!!!!!
> 
> On second thought me dancing is like the dry heaves set to music.
> 
> Hey John!!!! N



Bout what I would look like too ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Dang sure good to be back !
> 
> Guess it was touch and go the fist 3days ? Nothing I member ? They told the OL had she waited an hour longer I may not be here now ?
> They flew in some fancy gizmo from Cinn. to put me it. No idea what its called ? My Bro. got pic of the thing with a UGLY Slug i in it !



Glad your back home buddy!!!! We sure did miss ya around here. We had a few issues but nothing major. AS was hacked yesterday but we are somewhat back together.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So John.. you got all this napping in.. you should be rested up where you can catch up on all the pages of fight thread you missed. Ok.. maybe not in one sitting.. sure your cats want to see you a little too...


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Yeah baby. Welcome back Johnny Boy!!





dancan said:


> Ron's people , Kweebeckers , you should be able to decifer the "Johnny Boy" part LOL





Jimmy in NC said:


> Damn glad you made it back here buddy. Place aint the same with out our slug around.





BigDaddyR said:


> Man I'm Really Really Really Really glad you're back.
> 
> :kilt:





Jimmy in NC said:


> Ron's people are quacks?!
> 
> I got the Johnny Boy part.. my dog looked at me real strange.





BigDaddyR said:


> Gotta go put a brake spring on a 445 and hope the hillblilly, I mean guy I got it from left the screw in the knee or I'll have to did up a screw for it too.
> 
> Be back to read up some of your posts Tbone. Don't tucker yourself out the 1st night. Got lots of abuse coming your way:msp_biggrin:



Sure is good to be back !!!

I sure got lots of thanks o get put out too !!!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## little possum

Welcome back Mr John!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Sure is good to be back !!!
> 
> I sure got lots of thanks o get put out too !!!! :msp_sneaky:



All the thanks any of us need is knowing you came home. Glad you are up and about on the computer but PLEASE don't over do it. We've been waiting a few days.. we can wait a few more! 

Now for these videos of Rob dancing.. is this with or with out an apply pie in his hand and with or without ear plugs?


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> NO MORE DANG " LIKES" around here !!!
> 
> the button is GONE !!!'
> 
> this aint the squeel owners and ladies knitting circle here !!
> 
> man up and tease a puppy like Dan or insult a stihl owner like i do or something like that if you want LIKE !!
> 
> chit,,i even gave John a hard time on the phone today !!
> 
> tho he probly wont remember,,wasnt all that coherent,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,is,,,,,,,,,,,he,,,ever,,,,,,,,,,,, ??  LOL !!



Love it.


----------



## jimdad07

I see all kinds of people welcoming John back....was he gone or somethin?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> I see all kinds of people welcoming John back....was he gone or somethin?



That was the rumor.... I just noticed it was easier to find parts on eBay....:jester:


----------



## Cantdog

T-Bone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Welcome back Mr John!





Jimmy in NC said:


> All the thanks any of us need is knowing you came home. Glad you are up and about on the computer but PLEASE don't over do it. We've been waiting a few days.. we can wait a few more!
> 
> Now for these videos of Rob dancing.. is this with or with out an apply pie in his hand and with or without ear plugs?





jimdad07 said:


> Love it.



That pie is stihl running ! 

I don't really think I want to see the vifdeo !! :msp_scared:


----------



## jimdad07

I figured he was tucking the OL (Mrs. Slug) in, thought maybe an OD of vitamin V turning the poor guy into a tripod.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I see all kinds of people welcoming John back....was he gone or somethin?





Jimmy in NC said:


> That was the rumor.... I just noticed it was easier to find parts on eBay....:jester:





Cantdog said:


> T-Bone!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey fellers !!!!!


----------



## Stem450Husky

Welcome back John!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> All the thanks any of us need is knowing you came home. Glad you are up and about on the computer but PLEASE don't over do it. We've been waiting a few days.. we can wait a few more!
> 
> Now for these videos of Rob dancing.. is this with or with out an apply pie in his hand and with or without ear plugs?



It's the one with a lightbulb in one nostril.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A little late getting back to the party, Welcome back John!!!


----------



## little possum

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=243456&page=15
Fellas over there think John might have more important priorities than us! :confused2:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> It's the one with a lightbulb in one nostril.



Ohh yeah.. that's the good one! 




Rob.. got a phone call from FedEx today.. I know what happened.. where it happened.. now to find the box. :msp_sneaky: 

I'm starting to loose it with them....


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I figured he was tucking the OL (Mrs. Slug) in, thought maybe an OD of vitamin V turning the poor guy into a tripod.



I know that rotten ol Smurf been burninng up the ph wires talkn to my OL ! 

Some needs to take care of tucking her, for a bit yet !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I know that rotten ol Smurf been burninng up the ph wires talkn to my OL !
> 
> Some needs to take care of tucking her, for a bit yet !



Sharing is caring... :msp_scared:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I know that rotten ol Smurf been burninng up the ph wires talkn to my OL !
> 
> Some needs to take care of tucking her, for a bit yet !



If it makes you feel any better....it was more than the smurf, heck, I called your poor mother Mrs. Slug.


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohh yeah.. that's the good one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob.. got a phone call from FedEx today.. I know what happened.. where it happened.. now to find the box. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> I'm starting to loose it with them....



They better make that one right.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> If it makes you feel any better....it was more than the smurf, heck, I called your poor mother Mrs. Slug.



And she liked it!


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> And she liked it!



Ohhhhhhhh he did!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> They better make that one right.



Yeah no s^&*! If they can't find it in a few days.... I'm going to start jumping up and down on my insurance claim.


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> Welcome back John!





pioneerguy600 said:


> A little late getting back to the party, Welcome back John!!!





little possum said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=243456&page=15
> Fellas over there think John might have more important priorities than us! :confused2:



The resto of the gang is here ? :msp_sneaky:


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright.. wife said I gotta walk the dogs and then come to bed! :msp_scared:

John really glad you're back... I've got office duty tomorrow so the badgering will continue! :msp_smile:

Night all!


----------



## jimdad07

How are you feeling John?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The resto of the gang is here ? :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Most of us have been here all along,sure good to see you posting again. Don`t over do it though...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohh yeah.. that's the good one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob.. got a phone call from FedEx today.. I know what happened.. where it happened.. now to find the box. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> I'm starting to loose it with them....



I left work after 1/2 a day and stopped by. 

No one home.


----------



## Stem450Husky

tbone75 said:


> The resto of the gang is here ? :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



just wait til you see your cards me and #2 sent hahaha


----------



## Cantdog

Well John....like everyone else I'm damn glad you're back!! Lot has gone down while you were offline....AS got hacked and was shut down yesterday.....Boat runs durn good.....'68 Saab is on the mainland....and...and .....gawdamnitalltohellJohn you went heels up on my wedding day...you 'ol cuss.....almost fergot that part.......was out to the island with the brand new bride....and got half a cell phone message from Jim at 1:30AM that Ron had posted something I should read....well of course I didn't have no 'puter....no nuthin....took me a while to get online and catch up to the onfo.

Sorry you had a hard go and it's real good to know you're home again.......stay there.....you had us all way worried......


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright.. wife said I gotta walk the dogs and then come to bed! :msp_scared:
> 
> John really glad you're back... I've got office duty tomorrow so the badgering will continue! :msp_smile:
> 
> Night all!





pioneerguy600 said:


> Most of us have been here all along,sure good to see you posting again. Don`t over do it though...LOL



Nite Flappy !

Stihl feel kinda rough. Had to agree to home health care for another month to get let out today !!
Bout done fer tonight, already !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

That is the understatement of the day Robin.....more than just a way worried. 


A lot has gone on hasn't it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nite Flappy !
> 
> Stihl feel kinda rough. Had to agree to home health care for another month to get let out today !!
> Bout done fer tonight, already !



Get yerself some rest, we will all be here tomorrow.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK

tbone75 said:


> Nite Flappy !
> 
> Stihl feel kinda rough. Had to agree to home health care for another month to get let out today !!
> Bout done fer tonight, already !



I don't shoot the BS in this thread much but I'm glad to see your home also.


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> just wait til you see your cards me and #2 sent hahaha





Cantdog said:


> Well John....like everyone else I'm damn glad you're back!! Lot has gone down while you were offline....AS got hacked and was shut down yesterday.....Boat runs durn good.....'68 Saab is on the mainland....and...and .....gawdamnitalltohellJohn you went heels up on my wedding day...you 'ol cuss.....almost fergot that part.......was out to the island with the brand new bride....and got half a cell phone message from Jim at 1:30AM that Ron had posted something I should read....well of course I didn't have no 'puter....no nuthin....took me a while to get online and catch up to the onfo.
> 
> Sorry you had a hard go and it's real good to know you're home again.......stay there.....you had us all way worried......



Congrats !!!!!!!!!!

The OL is stil threatening me!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam it is good to have you back. 

Now go away and get rest. 

You have a lot of abuse to catch up on.


----------



## Cantdog

Night John.....rest well tonight under your own roof!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam it is good to have you back.
> 
> Now go away and get rest.
> 
> You have a lot of abuse to catch up on.



I would like this post if I could!


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Nite Flappy !
> 
> Stihl feel kinda rough. Had to agree to home health care for another month to get let out today !!
> Bout done fer tonight, already !



Does that mean sponge baths? Hate to go through that just for sponge baths but there's a silver lining to every cloud I guess. Just hope the home nurse's name isn't Burt. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> That is the understatement of the day Robin.....more than just a way worried.
> 
> 
> A lot has gone on hasn't it?





pioneerguy600 said:


> Get yerself some rest, we will all be here tomorrow.





MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> I don't shoot the BS in this thread much but I'm glad to see your home also.



Thanks for the well wishes !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite John!...:msp_smile:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night John Boy.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stem450Husky

Night John, rest up!


----------



## jimdad07

Nite John!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Ron - email coming your way.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nite John.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam it is good to have you back.
> 
> Now go away and get rest.
> 
> You have a lot of abuse to catch up on.





Cantdog said:


> Night John.....rest well tonight under your own roof!!!!





pioneerguy600 said:


> I would like this post if I could!





BigDaddyR said:


> Does that mean sponge baths? Hate to go through that just for sponge baths but there's a silver lining to every cloud I guess. Just hope the home nurse's name isn't Burt. LOL



They was many sponge baths !!!

Lots more on this later LOL


----------



## tbone75

Yep . time !!!!

Buncha 20 supiins little bs and I could care less ?


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> Does that mean sponge baths? Hate to go through that just for sponge baths but there's a silver lining to every cloud I guess. Just hope the home nurse's name isn't Burt. LOL



I think it'll be Nurse Ratchet.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> I think it'll be Nurse Ratchet.



RandyMac sent her over there after kicking her in the shins and pissing on her cat....just making sure she was in a good mood.


----------



## Stihl 041S

John is back.....



(In a John Huston voice)

"And All is Right With the World......."


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> RandyMac sent her over there after kicking her in the shins and pissing on her cat....just making sure she was in a good mood.



Sounds like Randy alright.

Hey Rob!


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> I think it'll be Nurse Ratchet.



I vote for Nurse Betty. I have fond memories of that movie in Sterling, VA.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Sounds like Randy alright.
> 
> Hey Rob!



Hey Jim!!!!!

Hey Rick!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jerry!!

Hey John!!!


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> I vote for Nurse Betty. I have fond memories of that movie in Sterling, VA.



Probably never made it to the end I bet.


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!

Sure glad you made it back John!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Evening kids!
> 
> Sure glad you made it back John!



Hey Adam. 

How's the night shift tonight?


----------



## dancan

ZZZZlakerzzz !


----------



## jimdad07

Can't believe it's been 12 years since 9/11. Watching the documentary on it tonight. I bet there isn't a person here who doesn't remember where they were and what they were doing when it happened. I was in college in the student lounge watching it happen. Helluva thing for sure.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> ZZZZlakerzzz !



You betcha Red Ryder. 

Hope to trade the saw tomorrow!!!!


----------



## dancan

Daum , where's that "Like" button LOL


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Daum , where's that "Like" button LOL



Go to bed...friggin loud upstairs neighbors.


----------



## dancan

I had to get up cause I heard the page counter clikcing away lol


----------



## dancan

And yup , I remember .


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> And yup , I remember .



Figured you might.


----------



## dancan

I've got a friend of mine going up to Albany for a few weeks at the end of the month for some training on fire investigation , he's looking forward to being down , yall better be nice LOL


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> i've got a friend of mine going up to albany for a few weeks at the end of the month for some training on fire investigation , he's looking forward to being down , yall better be nice lol



wtf?!?!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> wtf?!?!



Say again your last transmission??


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Say again your last transmission??



Wtf?!?!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Wtf?!?!



Ohhhhh. 

Heading home


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening kids!
> 
> Sure glad you made it back John!



I am home ! Long way to go yet !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And yup , I remember .



Hows Danny ?

Me , going back to bed ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hows Danny ?
> 
> Me , going back to bed ! LOL



Good idea. 

I'll tell Angie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

I see ya down there John !!!!

Angie is gonna kick your Slug Butt. 

Send another picture of the tractor.


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Wtf?!?!



Sorry , meant to say down there ......
Big , world class firefighting school , they teach fire cause ivestigation , he gets to go for training .

Hey John !
Glad you're back and I think Mrs.Slug and the rest of the Slug family are glad you're home .
Ups , Usps and Fredex have been on an advertising campain for the last week and a bit to recoup from the loss of shipping volume


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I see ya down there John !!!!
> 
> Angie is gonna kick your Slug Butt.
> 
> Send another picture of the tractor.



No pix ,just the model,1910-26hp - 3 cylinder diesel . Seems to need a motor,hood & tire chains.


----------



## dancan

I had an opertunity to by one a few years ago , the Shibauru motor proved to be a hard find and too many parts were missing from this one to rebuild unless I had a complete extra motor.
Hopefully there are more around there .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sorry , meant to say down there ......
> Big , world class firefighting school , they teach fire cause ivestigation , he gets to go for training .
> 
> Hey John !
> Glad you're back and I think Mrs.Slug and the rest of the Slug family are glad you're home .
> Ups , Usps and Fredex have been on an advertising campain for the last week and a bit to recoup from the loss of shipping volume



I have to say this has been a life changing exp !!! Ups and the rest will get over it !! LOL

Got another doc willing to do a lot more for muh back pain !! 

Planning a winter trip out to Yellowstone right now !!! LOL

Yes , you heard right !!! Saws will be flying off the bench ASAP !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I had an opertunity to by one a few years ago , the Shibauru motor proved to be a hard find and too many parts were missing from this one to rebuild unless I had a complete extra motor.
> Hopefully there are more around there .



If its to hard to find parts ? Muh Bro can keep it ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Good to hear that the Slug is on fire , a slow one , but stihl on fire !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Good to hear that the Slug is on fire , a slow one , but stihl on fire !



Just a simmer ! LOL



Hows the bum leg ?


----------



## RandyMac

mornin' John, how they hangin'?


----------



## tbone75

RandyMac said:


> mornin' John, how they hangin'?



Hey Randy !

A little on the saggy side. LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> .....
> Got another doc willing to do a lot more for muh back pain !!
> 
> ......



Good , I don't have to save up kotten kandy any more LOL
I got cleared for surgery yesterday so now I wait .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night All!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Good , I don't have to save up kotten kandy any more LOL
> I got cleared for surgery yesterday so now I wait .



Dang , thought you would have been recovering by now !!

Sumpim you have to see to know it may be be me sitting here ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Night All!!!



Nite ya ol phart !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Suddenly the post count is waaaay up. Must be John is home!!! 

Welcome back, buddy. We sure were worried about you!


----------



## Scooterbum

Well.....................it was quiet in here.........................


Glad to see ya' back !!

Don't never scare us like that again, might have to take a putt to ohio and kick sum' butt.......


----------



## Cantdog

Wow!! This sure is a first in a while......."MORNIN' JOHN!!!!!!!"


----------



## tbone75

Trying to catch up ! LOL

Yous guys try to blame me for this BS !!


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Trying to catch up ! LOL
> 
> *Yous guys try to blame me for this BS !!*




Uhhh..............Yes.

How ya' feelin' buddy?


----------



## tbone75

Mill_wannabe said:


> Suddenly the post count is waaaay up. Must be John is home!!!
> 
> Welcome back, buddy. We sure were worried about you!





Scooterbum said:


> Well.....................it was quiet in here.........................
> 
> 
> Glad to see ya' back !!
> 
> Don't never scare us like that again, might have to take a putt to ohio and kick sum' butt.......


Like YOU "?



Cantdog said:


> Wow!! This sure is a first in a while......."MORNIN' JOHN!!!!!!!"



Morning Robin !!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Uhhh..............Yes.
> 
> How ya' feelin' buddy?



Kinda like POS min mac !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning all!



Morning Jimmy
Don`t like days when they start out this dark n dreary.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning Jimmy
> Don`t like days when they start out this dark n dreary.



Yeah dreary here too.......but seeing the slug down there brings a ray of sunshine!!...or is that methane??...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah dreary here too.......but seeing the slug down there brings a ray of sunshine!!...or is that methane??...LOL!!



That makes the day a little brighter, sure missed the ole slug , glad he`s back.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Last warm one today then a cool off. Mid 70s for the weekend.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That makes the day a little brighter, sure missed the ole slug , glad he`s back.



"Like"


----------



## tbone75

Not real able to talk yet,too dam many tubes were hanging out of me ! They were laughing putting a tube through my nose ! OL said I told them some choice words ? LOL They didn't laugh any more after that ,I guess ? LOL

My Brother just plained floored me , the chit he keeps telling me ! Guess you guys would just have to know us both better ? LOL

Just keeps saying how much tougher I am than he is ! We are just not much on emotions in this family,we all love each other,just never gets said.

Hope he sends them pixs today ? Only took a couple,couldn't stand to take more . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Last warm one today then a cool off. Mid 70s for the weekend.



My kinda weather.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

We need to get the slug educated on smart azz phone so when he takes this upcoming trip....he can stay in contact!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning Jimmy
> Don`t like days when they start out this dark n dreary.





Cantdog said:


> Yeah dreary here too.......but seeing the slug down there brings a ray of sunshine!!...or is that methane??...LOL!!





pioneerguy600 said:


> That makes the day a little brighter, sure missed the ole slug , glad he`s back.





Cantdog said:


> "Like"



Any day you wake up again is a GREAT DAY !!!! Been to that edge and seen the other side !!!!!!! This sides is way better !!


----------



## tbone75

How the hell did we loose the like button ??????



I want it back !!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning all. 

Nite Rob! 

Gotta get work done now. 

King John in the house


Rick


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> We need to get the slug educated on smart azz phone so when he takes this upcoming trip....he can stay in contact!



The OL knows how to do face plant ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How the hell did we loose the like button ??????
> 
> 
> 
> I want it back !!!




The site was hacked by some puter hackers and hasn`t been the same since. Guess the repair team will need some time to restore it to its former glory.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Nite Rob!
> 
> Gotta get work done now.
> 
> King John in the house
> 
> 
> Rick



Damitfeelsgoodtoo !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Heading out the door, off to work I go. Gots lots of chainsaws to pay for. How the heck that happen??


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> The site was hacked by some puter hackers and hasn`t been the same since. Guess the repair team will need some time to restore it to its former glory.



The search feature is not working either.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The site was hacked by some puter hackers and hasn`t been the same since. Guess the repair team will need some time to restore it to its former glory.



Hadn't got caught up that far yet ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> My kinda weather.



Liked.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heading out the door, off to work I go. Gots lots of chainsaws to pay for. How the heck that happen??



:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Not real able to talk yet,too dam many tubes were hanging out of me ! They were laughing putting a tube through my nose ! OL said I told them some choice words ? LOL They didn't laugh any more after that ,I guess ? LOL
> 
> My Brother just plained floored me , the chit he keeps telling me ! Guess you guys would just have to know us both better ? LOL
> 
> Just keeps saying how much tougher I am than he is ! We are just not much on emotions in this family,we all love each other,just never gets said.
> 
> Hope he sends them pixs today ? Only took a couple,couldn't stand to take more . LOL



John.....I think we all realized how much each of us mean to each other. I know I've heard a lot of emotions on phone calls here lately.... this is a tight knit group.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Out the door I go too. Stopping by Harbor Freight to pick up a USC today....can't resist any longer.


----------



## tbone75

Looks like I have to cut muh hair off too !! Don't think I can even save nuff to donate this time !
But they kept me alive !!! It will grow again !! LOL

No idea what they did to it ? One HUGE mass on one side ! How the hell they let it get like that ????????????????????????????????


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> John.....I think we all realized how much each of us mean to each other. I know I've heard a lot of emotions on phone calls here lately.... this is a tight knit group.



This is a very tight group !!!!


Don't bother with that little HF unit !


----------



## dancan

Blah , blah , blah Slakerz ! I already got a couple of hours of work done .
Cept Rob and the backshift guys , they can go right to slack .
Parts are in for my 0h17 so I'll be ready ....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> This is a very tight group !!!!
> 
> 
> Don't bother with that little HF unit !



I was going for the 2.5L unit with heat.... not worth it?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Looks like I have to cut muh hair off too !! Don't think I can even save nuff to donate this time !
> But they kept me alive !!! It will grow again !! LOL
> 
> No idea what they did to it ? One HUGE mass on one side ! How the hell they let it get like that ????????????????????????????????



Aww now you're just getting picky.. health or hair? Geeze John!


----------



## tbone75

Here is some more wonderful stuff I have to minx into anything I drink ! I choke bad on bout anything I drink ! From them dang tubes they had stuck into m for so long ! Gots to do it or else end up right back in here again.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I was going for the 2.5L unit with heat.... not worth it?



There OK , but you will be much happier wit a bigger,better one !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> There OK , but you will be much happier wit a bigger,better one !



Well...the price is right for now. I want one I could do case halves in...but that's not in the budget right now. Have to get some bigger mower and gen set carbs done and make some toy fund money.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Here is some more wonderful stuff I have to minx into anything I drink ! I choke bad on bout anything I drink ! From them dang tubes they had stuck into m for so long ! Gots to do it or else end up right back in here again.



It's about time ya got your fat lazy ass outa bed !!!!!!!

got a shot at Mrs. slug too,,,,said to her " how bout them squeelers !! " after they LOST their first game  LOL !!!

hope with the tubes out you can speak engrish again,,don't think I understood most of what ya said,,such a thick southern accent !!!

I KNEW something was wrong after you didn't post for a couple days !!

Angie said she didn't mind all the phone calls so we all kept calling to get info 
she said she was saving phone messages for you to listen to.

Dang,,,glad you made it back ..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Here is some more wonderful stuff I have to minx into anything I drink ! I choke bad on bout anything I drink ! From them dang tubes they had stuck into m for so long ! Gots to do it or else end up right back in here again.



Do what they say or the fight thread gang will come knocking on your door!


----------



## IEL

Morning guys! So glad to see Mr. Slug back!

Took me half an hour to catch up..

Time for a Dew. Someone has to drink them for John.....


----------



## farrell

mornin boys and girls!

got to cut one of the big beech at my moms this weekend

26" atleast and its dead and that makes me nervous

prolly take awhile to get it cut and split


----------



## IEL

Morning Adam!




Morning John!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well another fun day at the funny farm. Nobody does what they say they will...all normal.


----------



## Cantdog

Looks like the "likes" are back.......know Ron's been missing them.....LOL!!!


----------



## sefh3

Jimmy in NC said:


> I was going for the 2.5L unit with heat.... not worth it?



They are good for saw carbs. It takes a few cycles to get them really clean. I have not had the need to try a bigger carb.They do make bigger better units but it depends on the $$ you have and how many you do in a year.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , John disappears for a bit site gets quiet , site gets hacked , site gets a patch up the day before his return , John comes back and now the "Like" is back ........Coincidence ??????


----------



## Jimmy in NC

sefh3 said:


> They are good for saw carbs. It takes a few cycles to get them really clean. I have not had the need to try a bigger carb.They do make bigger better units but it depends on the $$ you have and how many you do in a year.



With the current sale and coupons... I got it for just over $60.00 I'm willing to give it a go for that price. I do quite a few carbs and have 3 to run right now. If it gets them clean.. I'll call it broken even already.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hmmm , John disappears for a bit site gets quiet , site gets hacked , site gets a patch up the day before his return , John comes back and now the "Like" is back ........Coincidence ??????



I think.....not......


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well another fun day at the funny farm. Nobody does what they say they will...all normal.



Sounds like mine. Nobody comes in on time and the mgr is to busy covering for them to do anything else and then they go screw off around the site. Meanwhile they have to hire another person that will cut into everyone else's $$ so customers can get taken care of. 




Rick


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's about time ya got your fat lazy ass outa bed !!!!!!!
> 
> got a shot at Mrs. slug too,,,,said to her " how bout them squeelers !! " after they LOST their first game  LOL !!!
> 
> hope with the tubes out you can speak engrish again,,don't think I understood most of what ya said,,such a thick southern accent !!!
> 
> I KNEW something was wrong after you didn't post for a couple days !!
> 
> Angie said she didn't mind all the phone calls so we all kept calling to get info
> she said she was saving phone messages for you to listen to.
> 
> Dang,,,glad you made it back ..



Stihl feel like a wore out mini mac , but I am HOME !!!!!

Mrs. Slug really enjoyed talking to guys everyday ! Gave her someone to share her pain with !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Stihl feel like a wore out mini mac , but I am HOME !!!!!
> 
> Mrs. Slug really enjoyed talking to guys everyday ! Gave her someone to share her pain with !



And YOU would be "her pain"

Hel we been sharing you with her for a long time!!!

Just kidding. Sounds like a sweet lady. 

Hey John!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I have to say this has been a life changing exp !!! Ups and the rest will get over it !! LOL
> 
> Got another doc willing to do a lot more for muh back pain !!
> 
> Planning a winter trip out to Yellowstone right now !!! LOL
> 
> Yes , you heard right !!! Saws will be flying off the bench ASAP !!!!!



Happy to hear that John. You be a lucky man but I think you're the kind to appreciate that. May sound a little sentimental but you've made a lot of friends here in a short time, you had us all pretty worried for awhile. When we heard about you wanting your smartass phone to check in we thought that was pretty cool that you would think of your saw buddies when you were down.


----------



## dancan

But we knew that the Smart phone was smarter LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> I think.....not......



Most likely correct ......Chinee chainsaw manufacturer not happy about the criticism perhaps .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> But we knew that the Smart phone was smarter LOL



We all know that !! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Stihl feel like a wore out mini mac , but I am HOME !!!!!
> 
> Mrs. Slug really enjoyed talking to guys everyday ! Gave her someone to share her pain with !



You know that if you need anything.. you better speak up. Just because you are home doesn't mean we won't help!


----------



## tbone75

Hair cut time !!! LOL BBL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You know that if you need anything.. you better speak up. Just because you are home doesn't mean we won't help!



You over did your quota already there Flappy !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> You over did your quota already there Flappy !



DISLIKE!



I have no damn quota! :msp_angry: I'll do what I want! 

E-mail inbound to you...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slackerzzzzz!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Slackerzzzzz!!!



What is your point there Uncle Mongo?! That's what the Fight Thread is about.. Slackness to the 10th power!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> What is your point there Uncle Mongo?! That's what the Fight Thread is about.. Slackness to the 10th power!



But. But. But. Jimmy!!!!

It's like the existentialists said:

"Without Something there can be no Nothingness!!""


Ergo:::

"Unless someone is #####ing about it......You ain't Slackin'!!!"


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey sparky!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well.. FedEx decided my back porch is not secure so they wouldn't leave my 288 there with out someone being there! :msp_angry: Can't say too much though as it is relatively safe right now with them.. just no making cookies tonight.


----------



## jimdad07

I think Flappy needs to take a trip to NY and get to muddin the drywall at my house!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well.. FedEx decided my back porch is not secure so they wouldn't leave my 288 there with out someone being there! :msp_angry: Can't say too much though as it is relatively safe right now with them.. just no making cookies tonight.



Damned if ya do, Damned if ya don't. 

Hey Jimmy!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey!!!

The Slug is on line!!!

Hey John!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> I think Flappy needs to take a trip to NY and get to muddin the drywall at my house!



Hey change of scenery wouldn't be too bad right now.


----------



## little possum

John is back! 10 pages to sort through


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey change of scenery wouldn't be too bad right now.



Come on up, could be a good time. Have to get you up here in the dead of winter.


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> Whata a bunch BS !



Welcome back! :msp_biggrin::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Come on up, could be a good time. Have to get you up here in the dead of winter.



Do you get snow??????


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Do you get snow??????



He is right near the Tug Hill Plateau...


Doer 108" in 48 hours count as snow? Lol


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> He is right near the Tug Hill Plateau...
> 
> 
> Doer 108" in 48 hours count as snow? Lol



Can we build a snow man? 

I'd love to experience a northern winter....that's on the bucket list.


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Can we build a snow man?
> 
> I'd love to experience a northern winter....that's on the bucket list.



Sure, we can build a huge snowman!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

You guys do realize I have more snow removal equipment than most northern locals....
2 snow blowers
2 tractor snow plows
2 snow blades for two wheel tractors
Insulated bibs
Insulate coveralls
Love to cut and split wood...

I need a winter to break these habits!


----------



## IEL

Hey guys.
More cleaning of the metal lathe this afternoon.
I have had the change gears soaking in varsol over night, that should have removed all the dirt and metal chip packed cosmoline.....
I wish people would remove cosmoline before playing with machine tools.... It gets really hard to remove after 45 years sitting uncovered in a dusty basement.....
Atleast it is in almost new condition.....

I also got a record bench vise to go with the machining area. It has about 4 coats of paint splatter, and 20 years worth of wood glue covering it.... I think this job will call for some lye... Still a good deal for $25 though...

I am going to talk to the resident master machinist at the museum about a refresher lesson on drill bit sharpening... I have only done a little bit, and although I was good at it, it has been too long since I have done any... I seem to have forgotten how....


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Geoff.....I too, have a 618......craftsman badged.... but the same thing...very sweet little lathe.....been trying to find time to set mine up...have been amassing stuff....new (old 1/2 HP Craftsman) motor with new F/R switch and new twist lok belts...perhaps this winter the time will be available......good score for you!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Holy chit slugman !!!

talk about T-storms !!

about 100 miles worth of em came up from so west and the whole line went right over ME !!.

hours of unending thunder and lightning,,shut off everything in house and STIHL snaps,crackles and POP's inside house !!

blew out lightbulbs nextdoor !! LOL !!

lost cable and internet for awhile 

back now,game tonight


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Sure, we can build a huge snowman!



Can't imagine NOT having to deal with snow. 

But I miss it


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Holy chit slugman !!!
> 
> talk about T-storms !!
> 
> about 100 miles worth of em came up from so west and the whole line went right over ME !!.
> 
> hours of unending thunder and lightning,,shut off everything in house and STIHL snaps,crackles and POP's inside house !!
> 
> blew out lightbulbs nextdoor !! LOL !!
> 
> lost cable and internet for awhile
> 
> back now,game tonight



They hit us too up here in NY.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Holy chit slugman !!!
> 
> talk about T-storms !!
> 
> about 100 miles worth of em came up from so west and the whole line went right over ME !!.
> 
> hours of unending thunder and lightning,,shut off everything in house and STIHL snaps,crackles and POP's inside house !!
> 
> blew out lightbulbs nextdoor !! LOL !!
> 
> lost cable and internet for awhile
> 
> back now,game tonight



Rock and Roll!!!

Hey Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Rock and Roll!!!
> 
> Hey Ron.



Hey Rob !!!

went to get game food and saw chicken wings $3 lb !!

chicken thighs 99 cents !!

cut em up for chick fingers,,aint payin THAT much fer wings !!
aint that good !!


----------



## roncoinc

Rob,,got the link for plowin tug hill ??

jimmy wouldnt want to go there !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Rob,,got the link for plowin tug hill ??
> 
> jimmy wouldnt want to go there !!



Sent you and the Jimmys a link. 

Tug Hill Plateau Walter Snowfighter

I'm challanged. Can't post pics and videos.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Sent you and the Jimmys a link.
> 
> Tug Hill Plateau Walter Snowfighter
> 
> I'm challanged. Can't post pics and videos.



I saved it on my puter from last time


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Hey Rob !!!
> 
> went to get game food and saw chicken wings $3 lb !!
> 
> chicken thighs 99 cents !!
> 
> cut em up for chick fingers,,aint payin THAT much fer wings !!
> aint that good !!




Oh hel yes. Thighs are better than wings. Lol


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh hel yes. Thighs are better than wings. Lol



DARK meat chick fingers 

beer and egg wash,,panko,flour,,secret ingrediant and a bunch of powdered taco flavoring ..
deep fry till crisp and in oven at 250 to finish,,,helps get the oil off and nice and crisp


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> DARK meat chick fingers
> 
> beer and egg wash,,panko,flour,,secret ingrediant and a bunch of powdered taco flavoring ..
> deep fry till crisp and in oven at 250 to finish,,,helps get the oil off and nice and crisp



THAT sounds good.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Sent you and the Jimmys a link.
> 
> Tug Hill Plateau Walter Snowfighter
> 
> I'm challanged. Can't post pics and videos.



Looks like a good time! Wife thinks I'm nuts for watching it.


----------



## dancan

There he goes again , teasin us with that secret ingrediant :msp_angry:
I'll just sit here and tip a glass of whiskey to the "Return of the Slug" !!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> There he goes again , teasin us with that secret ingrediant :msp_angry:
> I'll just sit here and tip a glass of whiskey to the "Return of the Slug" !!!



But,,,,he gone agin ??
aint been on in awhile 

maybe relapse ??


----------



## dancan

What say you guys we all chip in and get John Life Alert ???


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> But,,,,he gone agin ??
> aint been on in awhile
> 
> maybe relapse ??



I spoke with John this morning 
With what he has gone through and this not being his first go round with pneumonia I'd expect it'll take a fair amount of time to get up to 1/4 speed .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> There he goes again , teasin us with that secret ingrediant :msp_angry:
> I'll just sit here and tip a glass of whiskey to the "Return of the Slug" !!!



Well,,i have given you "secret ingrediant " before....
thing IS,,,depending on whats being made the ingrediant is diff 

tell me what your making and a condensed recepie and i'll give you a secret ingrediant,,IF you dont share 

It's taken many years,many chef's,many 4 and 5 star chef's ,,executive chef's..threats of broken fingers and complemantary fishing trips,,bribery and blackmail,,threats and coercion,,,eavesdropping and cheating,,any means i could to get info ..

SO,,i cant distribute casually


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Well,,i have given you "secret ingrediant " before....
> thing IS,,,depending on whats being made the ingrediant is diff
> 
> tell me what your making and a condensed recepie and i'll give you a secret ingrediant,,IF you dont share
> 
> It's taken many years,many chef's,many 4 and 5 star chef's ,,executive chef's..threats of broken fingers and complemantary fishing trips,,bribery and blackmail,,threats and coercion,,,eavesdropping and cheating,,any means i could to get info ..
> 
> SO,,i cant distribute casually



They did a special on a Burger King the other day with an extra special sauce.....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Well,,i have given you "secret ingrediant " before....
> .....




Daum , I didn't know it was a test , was I drinkin ? Payun attention ?? Daum


----------



## farrell

Evenin fellers!

Looks like 12hr days all next week

Glad it cooled back down

Think I will put the 28" b/c on the 372 for Saturday.........less bendin over that way!

But a lot more sharpening.........good thing it's a new chain!


----------



## jimdad07

I have sampled Ron's cooking, very dam tasty for sure. I am sold on fried oysters and zucchini relish. Still daydreaming about it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm tippin' some Stella Artois for him tonight. 




dancan said:


> There he goes again , teasin us with that secret ingrediant :msp_angry:
> I'll just sit here and tip a glass of whiskey to the "Return of the Slug" !!!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I have sampled Ron's cooking, very dam tasty for sure. I am sold on fried oysters and zucchini relish. Still daydreaming about it.



Chit !!! if i had thunk woulda given ya a jar !! sorry


----------



## dancan

Have you tried the winter Stella , a richer , real nice beer


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Have you tried the winter Stella , a richer , real nice beer



I fergots , Jimmy gots no winter LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Have you tried the winter Stella , a richer , real nice beer



Not yet...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> I fergots , Jimmy gots no winter LOL



Its very sad...can ride the motorcycle all year here.


----------



## Stem450Husky

well hellurrrrr everybody. time for my evening check in. The park down the road from our shop is setting off fireworks for theyre carnival thing... Rob #1 is like a kid in a candy store


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> well hellurrrrr everybody. time for my evening check in. The park down the road from our shop is setting off fireworks for theyre carnival thing... Rob #1 is like a kid in a candy store



They had to do something. 

Called off the hanging. 

That is a big draw here abouts. 

Hey Rob!!!!!


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> They had to do something.
> 
> Called off the hanging.
> 
> That is a big draw here abouts.
> 
> Hey Rob!!!!!



hey look shiny flashy burny things!!!!!!!!!

Hi ROB!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> hey look shiny flashy burny things!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi ROB!!!!!!!!!!!!



Just made a lewd gesture........!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright nut jobs....I'm walking these dogs and going to bed.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Loud in here tonight


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Just made a lewd gesture........!!!!!



You smile ???


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey Rob.

Any local "saw shops" in our area carry rim sprockets in stock. Looking for a 3/8 low profile 7 pin rim. Tried my LD in Littlestown but no luck. Says its been discontinued..? I'm sure I can figure it out on the bay but nothing like some instant gratification.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey Rob.
> 
> Any local "saw shops" in our area carry rim sprockets in stock. Looking for a 3/8 low profile 7 pin rim. Tried my LD in Littlestown but no luck. Says its been discontinued..? I'm sure I can figure it out on the bay but nothing like some instant gratification.:msp_biggrin:



I find the part number on a website..then use an Oregon number when calling shops local. Be surprised what is available when you do the work for them!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> You smile ???



Rob said he wouldn't tell!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey Rob.
> 
> Any local "saw shops" in our area carry rim sprockets in stock. Looking for a 3/8 low profile 7 pin rim. Tried my LD in Littlestown but no luck. Says its been discontinued..? I'm sure I can figure it out on the bay but nothing like some instant gratification.:msp_biggrin:



I go to Hanover, Shermans Dale, and Carlisle. 

I'll check.

Right there in Emmitsburg. They carry stock.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> I go to Hanover, Shermans Dale, and Carlisle.
> 
> I'll check.
> 
> Right there in Emmitsburg. They carry stock.



Cool. If you can PM me a store name I'll call etc.


----------



## tbone75

Got a couple cards in the mail today , #1 & #2 !!!

Thanaks guys !!


Just had some supper after a BIG nap today ! LOL

Having a lot of trouble getting myself to eat ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Cool. If you can PM me a store name I'll call etc.



You got it Rick. 

If not there. Email me.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Got a couple cards in the mail today , #1 & #2 !!!
> 
> Thanaks guys !!
> 
> 
> Just had some supper after a BIG nap today ! LOL
> 
> Having a lot of trouble getting myself to eat ?



Mongo no buy stamp...........


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> You got it Rick.
> 
> If not there. Email me.


Thanks man. Will do.


----------



## IEL

Night guys.
I need to catch up on some sleep....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> I find the part number on a website..then use an Oregon number when calling shops local. Be surprised what is available when you do the work for them!



My guys usually very good. I ask for something and next thing I know he's pulling out some big azz books. Looks like there's another local that probably has it. Is there a difference in 3/8 in regular and low profile or is that difference just in the height of the chain? Dumb question I know but....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Good to see you prowling about there John. Make sure to get rest.

Speaking of which.

Overtime.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> My guys usually very good. I ask for something and next thing I know he's pulling out some big azz books. Looks like there's another local that probably has it. Is there a difference in 3/8 in regular and low profile or is that difference just in the height of the chain? Dumb question I know but....



They take different drive sprockets and the sprockets on the bar tips as well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey Rob.
> 
> Any local "saw shops" in our area carry rim sprockets in stock. Looking for a 3/8 low profile 7 pin rim. Tried my LD in Littlestown but no luck. Says its been discontinued..? I'm sure I can figure it out on the bay but nothing like some instant gratification.:msp_biggrin:



For what saw?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Nite All.....

'Cept John. He's back.


----------



## tbone75

Slug time too. Just tired ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Nite you bunch of ol'pharts:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Nite you bunch of ol'pharts:msp_biggrin:



Ol Phart??!!!!????

I'll dance on your grave........

Hey Adam.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Ol Phart??!!!!????
> 
> I'll dance on your grave........
> 
> Hey Adam.



I didn't stutter!

Bet you will!

Hi Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I didn't stutter!
> 
> Bet you will!
> 
> Hi Rob!



Drilling Duplex Stainless all night. 

63 rpm with an 1 1/2" drill. Squeeeeeeel!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Drilling Duplex Stainless all night.
> 
> 63 rpm with an 1 1/2" drill. Squeeeeeeel!!!!!!



Fun!

I ran carbide and ceramic all night


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Fun!
> 
> I ran carbide and ceramic all night



We had some nasty stuff. Hastalloy 725

16% Chromium

16% Molybedenum

4% Tungsten

Balance was Nickel

Toughest stuff I ever worked.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> We had some nasty stuff. Hastalloy 725
> 
> 16% Chromium
> 
> 16% Molybedenum
> 
> 4% Tungsten
> 
> Balance was Nickel
> 
> Toughest stuff I ever worked.



Some of the carbide and ceramic grades we get are rotten to grind

And some of the other materials we run just suck!

It cracks! It chips! It scratches! It scores! It sucks!!


----------



## jimdad07

268 rebuilt and ready to go. Hopefully this won't be a repeat of the last time I did this one!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Some of the carbide and ceramic grades we get are rotten to grind
> 
> And some of the other materials we run just suck!
> 
> It cracks! It chips! It scratches! It scores! It sucks!!



I'd believe it. 

Some of the new grades take abuse that was unheard of 20 years ago. 

I saw a video of 60 RC steel being TAPPED!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> 268 rebuilt and ready to go. Hopefully this won't be a repeat of the last time I did this one!



You do it Emma's way this time??

She tried to tell ya!!!

Hey Jimmy!!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> You do it Emma's way this time??
> 
> She tried to tell ya!!!
> 
> Hey Jimmy!!



Hello Rob, did it just like she said! Trying to get the most out of my one week of vacation by staying up way past my bed time.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hello Rob, did it just like she said! Trying to get the most out of my one week of vacation by staying up way past my bed time.



Yeah. Enjoy it all. 

Nice of her, letting you stay up late and all.......


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZzzzlackerZZZzzz!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> ZZZzzzlackerZZZzzz!!!



Up early or late ?

Hey Robin!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Up early or late ?
> 
> Hey Robin!!!



Yep...

Hey Rob!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> ZZZzzzlackerZZZzzz!!!



Newlywed ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Newlywed ! :hmm3grin2orange:




Touché. 

Pretty quick....for a Slug....

Hey John.


----------



## dancan

Slackerzzzzzzz !!!!
Heavy rain and a breeze on the way today , might make for a bit of excitement .


----------



## tbone75

Seems everyone went back to bed ! LOL

I should be ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Touché.
> 
> Pretty quick....for a Slug....
> 
> Hey John.



Morning Uncle Mongo !
Sounds like you had a long night !

Hows yer back doing ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Seems everyone went back to bed ! LOL
> 
> I should be ? LOL



I'm going to bed. 

Night all


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm going to bed.
> 
> Night all



Nite ya ol phart ! LOL

Hope you get some rest !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning Uncle Mongo !
> Sounds like you had a long night !
> 
> Hows yer back doing ?



Still on light duty. Pain in the morning that goes away. 

Pretty good!!!!

How's yours Ol Buddy??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dan is lurking....


Night/Morning Dan!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I'd believe it.
> 
> Some of the new grades take abuse that was unheard of 20 years ago.
> 
> I saw a video of 60 RC steel being TAPPED!!!!



I really liked running carbide thread mills!

Makes puttin threads in so much easier


----------



## farrell

Mornin gentlemen!

Got the saws sharpened

Put the 28" b/c on the 372

Loaded in the truck and ready to roll for tomorrow


----------



## roncoinc

Just before all the storms yestday i went to a friends and tuned a couple saws for him.
one had a bad primer bulb,,replaced it.
other was out of gas !!
easy fix 

clouds leaving now,sun coming out 

that was one heck of a t-storm yestday !!
rain hard for 18 hrs,lots of puddles around !


----------



## jimdad07

268 is a runner, only problem is the oiler isn't working but that's not too bad to work out.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all. Don't know what happened but I couldn't log in or get on the site all morning. Apparently some of you could.. busy day but eager to get home to a box at the door!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Couldn't here either. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just before all the storms yestday i went to a friends and tuned a couple saws for him.
> one had a bad primer bulb,,replaced it.
> other was out of gas !!
> easy fix
> 
> clouds leaving now,sun coming out
> 
> that was one heck of a t-storm yestday !!
> rain hard for 18 hrs,lots of puddles around !



We got an inch of rain last night !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Still can't get into subscribed threads shortcut. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

First time I have got back on today. Stihl powered today ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohh great.. as if I need something else going on today they just took my company cell phone and are once again giving me an upgrade.. yay.. just what I need.. more bull on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> We got an inch of rain last night !



We need rain here pretty bad. Now that I've got all my out door projects done, let it rain!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

John did you see my camper improvements? As soon as tapatalk let's me upload pics...I'll post some.


----------



## tbone75

How about a wake up call for the day ! This was just 3 weeks ago when they had me pulled out to see how I was doing !

Just plain scarey !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> John did you see my camper improvements? As soon as tapatalk let's me upload pics...I'll post some.



Nope ?


----------



## tbone75

Bad hair day ! LOL Was stihl able to donate 12" from the one half ! LOL

One solid mass we couldn't get loose !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> How about a wake up call for the day ! This was just 3 weeks ago when they had me pulled out to see how I was doing !
> 
> Just plain scarey !!!!



Man that's crazy. There going to end up giving you you're own Lifetime Special Movie. Real glad those Dr's new their stuff. You're right. That is a wake up call. I got it pretty good! 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Man that's crazy. There going to end up giving you you're own Lifetime Special Movie. Real glad those Dr's new their stuff. You're right. That is a wake up call. I got it pretty good! 
> 
> 
> Rick



Screw the little chit in life ! Start LIVING TODAY !!

Always thought I did before ? NAH !!! I will now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morewood

Jimmy in NC said:


> We need rain here pretty bad. Now that I've got all my out door projects done, let it rain!



Are you kidding??!! Up here in the hills it seems like only the last couple of weeks have been somewhat dry. We have had a double digit overage for the year.

Shea


----------



## tbone75

Copy that pic , put it somewhere you have to look at it everyday !

Then remind yourself,what could I do for FUN today !!


----------



## tbone75

More of that funky bed that saved my azz !!

Yep the Slug is in there ???? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

morewood said:


> Are you kidding??!! Up here in the hills it seems like only the last couple of weeks have been somewhat dry. We have had a double digit overage for the year.
> 
> Shea



Friend south of Asheville has been telling me that. Here in Raleigh it's DRY!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> More of that funky bed that saved my azz !!
> 
> Yep the Slug is in there ???? LOL



Glad you made it back here.. and looking at those pictures.. in such short order. How about stay around awhile?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Here you go John!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Good idea on the picture John. 

Sobering.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Good idea on the picture John.
> 
> Sobering.



Just keeps me thinking on what that one hour later could have been !! That was pushing my luck too much !
Brother told me again today, don't try to be so dang tough ! Told me I darn near killed him watching me !


----------



## roncoinc

Pictures of where JimBob spent his NH vacation ..

20 things you may not know about The Flume Gorge | WMUR Home - News


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Just keeps me thinking on what that one hour later could have been !! That was pushing my luck too much !
> Brother told me again today, don't try to be so dang tough ! Told me I darn near killed him watching me !



Well get that back taken care of and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,git to livin !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Well get that back taken care of and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,git to livin !!



Had to be the first to "like" that. 

Sorry Ron.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well get that back taken care of and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,git to livin !!



Nothing more can be done with the back for now,but stronger meds. Works for me !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl got this infection around my heart I have to get cleared up before I fly the coop ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Stihl got this infection around my heart I have to get cleared up before I fly the coop ! LOL



Okay.......ya got a week!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Dang John, that was one helluva contraption they put you in. Must be good to be home with Mrs. Slug and your saw children. You were lucky pal, very lucky. I know a guy my age this winter who didn't make because he wouldn't go the the Dr's and get checked out. It was pneumonia that got him with the infection.


----------



## jimdad07

Of course there were a few of us ready to look after your collection and UPS was flying at half mast just because of the lost business.


----------



## roncoinc

Was in Lowes today looking for a rattle can of paint and walked by this on sale for 1/2 price..












$10..
best one i found for looking in a plug hole to see what's inside 

maybe stick one in John to see whats going on ??

he's used to having all sorts of stuff stuck in him now !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Of course there were a few of us ready to look after your collection and UPS was flying at half mast just because of the lost business.



Knew you guys would be right there at the front of the line ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Of course there were a few of us ready to look after your collection and UPS was flying at half mast just because of the lost business.



Dont forget stock in Ebay dropped !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was in Lowes today looking for a rattle can of paint and walked by this on sale for 1/2 price..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $10..
> best one i found for looking in a plug hole to see what's inside
> 
> maybe stick one in John to see whats going on ??
> 
> he's used to having all sorts of stuff stuck in him now !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nutttin virgin on this ol body !


----------



## jimdad07

Ron sticking the slug with that would be like throwing a hot dog down a hallway right now!


----------



## roncoinc

Last Dr. visit talked about a flu shot for this year,,they also mentioned a Pnumonia shot,,i passed,,now i'm going to tell them i want BOTH !!!

John could have saved me


----------



## jimdad07

Oiler is working good now. Strong runner, tried it out in elm, hickory and oak.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Oiler is working good now. Strong runner, tried it out in elm, hickory and oak.



268 ??


----------



## dancan

OK , who was the Wiesenhjerdstedt that flipped the wrong switch on the server this morning ???


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> 268 ??



Sure is. Been trying it out in between working on the house. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## dancan

This help to speed up the slug to get him round the house so he can take inventory of the saws , whackers and flowers ???






Oh wait , we'd better get him the Life Alert in case he falls off and can't get up ......


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin , get any of the bricks on the road ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> This help to speed up the slug to get him round the house so he can take inventory of the saws , whackers and flowers ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait , we'd better get him the Life Alert in case he falls off and can't get up ......




Ya know,,thats really not a bad idea


----------



## roncoinc

Bean orderin carb kit's....

soon everybody dig out *** havent used in awhile and the obama gas killed em..

should buy stock in carb kits !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Last Dr. visit talked about a flu shot for this year,,they also mentioned a Pnumonia shot,,i passed,,now i'm going to tell them i want BOTH !!!
> 
> John could have saved me



I got both right before I left the Hospital ! Pmonia you need to get again in 5 yrs. then never again ! This is the 3rd time I had pmonia !! Why didn't I get it before ???? :msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Bean orderin carb kit's....
> 
> soon everybody dig out *** havent used in awhile and the obama gas killed em..
> 
> should buy stock in carb kits !!



You know it, even up here the gas is going bad in as little as 3 months. Never used to, I have in the past used mix gas that was three years old but no more. Its stinks like hades after sitting 2-3 months kept out of the sun in approved gas cans.


----------



## dancan

Funny you mention *** , I flashed up 2 of my gennies this week because they hadn't been run in a while , took a little coaxing but got them both runnin , sure was hopin they didn't need carb kits LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Funny you mention *** , I flashed up 2 of my gennies this week because they hadn't been run in a while , took a little coaxing but got them both runnin , sure was hopin they didn't need carb kits LOL



If they was Honda`s all they need is fresh gas, mine start easily even after sitting for 3 or more years.


----------



## dancan

Trade ya 3 honda like gennies for a honda genny ....


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> If they was Honda`s all they need is fresh gas, mine start easily even after sitting for 3 or more years.



Honda's carbs have better material in the carbs ?? resistant to globby goop ?

one of my Gsets had chit like white custard in the fuel bowl.

dont care WHO makes the carb,,bad gas clogs things up...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If they was Honda`s all they need is fresh gas, mine start easily even after sitting for 3 or more years.



You got some splain to do ya ol phart !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You got some splain to do ya ol phart !!!!!!!!!!



Ummmm,...ahhhhh....don`t know what you talkin bout!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Trade ya 3 honda like gennies for a honda genny ....



Only have two currently, one has 0 hours on it the other maybe 3 hrs, its at the camp on the lake. They are the heaviest gennies for their size I have had the pleasure of moving around. Wheel kits manditory.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ummmm,...ahhhhh....don`t know what you talkin bout!!



You can't splain nothin to a slug, they don't speak English, more of a Sluganese.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Honda's carbs have better material in the carbs ?? resistant to globby goop ?
> 
> one of my Gsets had chit like white custard in the fuel bowl.
> 
> dont care WHO makes the carb,,bad gas clogs things up...



I run mine dry, drain tank and lines after every use. Each one gets a half inch of flat WD40 put in the tank to prevent rust and keep condensation at bay.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You can't splain nothin to a slug, they don't speak English, more of a Sluganese.



I am lucky I guess. I speak and unnerstand a variety of languages....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ummmm,...ahhhhh....don`t know what you talkin bout!!



WTF , ever ya ol phart !!

But I also have a couple things you want/need ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> WTF , ever ya ol phart !!
> 
> But I also have a couple things you want/need ! :hmm3grin2orange:



An I have some 200T stuff you want/need...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am lucky I guess. I speak and unnerstand a variety of languages....LOL



Bet you speak flying bird well !! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> You can't splain nothin to a slug, they don't speak English, more of a Sluganese.



I was wonderin what i was hearing on the other end of the phone !!

didnt sound like engrish !!


----------



## roncoinc

hey John !

got any cs3000 stuff ??


----------



## roncoinc

Flatside !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> An I have some 200T stuff you want/need...:hmm3grin2orange:



I was specting that !! 


But not all the other !!!! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> hey John !
> 
> got any cs3000 stuff ??



Yep ! Whatcha need ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I was specting that !!
> 
> 
> But not all the other !!!! :msp_razz:



Is a good running 200T in very nice shape, bar still has most of its paint chain sharpened 2-3 times worth a hunnered??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is a good running 200T in very nice shape, bar still has most of its paint chain sharpened 2-3 times worth a hunnered??



DUH !!!! :msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> DUH !!!! :msp_confused:



Hmmmmm,...may have to pick that one up.....:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Flatside !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Very early for that, got your Stihl jammies on?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hmmmmm,...may have to pick that one up.....:msp_confused:



DUH !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> DUH !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Ok,..ok...I get it!!....LOL


----------



## IEL

Hey guys. Just got back from the museum. Its all set up for the fall fair this weekend.
The guy I work with has offered to give me lessons on sharpening drill bits for a variety of jobs and materials.
That will be very helpful.

I may have finally found a use for those chinese bits I have....
The only way they could be softer would be if they were made from solder....
I would rather mess those up than my good ones.....


I got a big pile of saws to put out with mine on display.
3 5 cube macs, a wright blade saw, an iel AB, a pioneer 750, and a skilsaw 1685.
Should be fun tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Hey guys. Just got back from the museum. Its all set up for the fall fair this weekend.
> The guy I work with has offered to give me lessons on sharpening drill bits for a variety of jobs and materials.
> That will be very helpful.
> 
> I may have finally found a use for those chinese bits I have....
> The only way they could be softer would be if they were made from solder....
> I would rather mess those up than my good ones.....
> 
> 
> I got a big pile of saws to put out with mine on display.
> 3 5 cube macs, a wright blade saw, an iel AB, a pioneer 750, and a skilsaw 1685.
> Should be fun tomorrow.



I could get that 750 out of the way for ya ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind

Good havin ya back Sluggster.......the place wasn't the same without you to keep these slackers in line. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Hey guys. Just got back from the museum. Its all set up for the fall fair this weekend.
> The guy I work with has offered to give me lessons on sharpening drill bits for a variety of jobs and materials.
> That will be very helpful.
> 
> I may have finally found a use for those chinese bits I have....
> The only way they could be softer would be if they were made from solder....
> I would rather mess those up than my good ones.....
> 
> 
> I got a big pile of saws to put out with mine on display.
> 3 5 cube macs, a wright blade saw, an iel AB, a pioneer 750, and a skilsaw 1687.
> Should be fun tomorrow.



Pay close attention to the angles on the lips and question him on how to sharpen for softer > harder metals. Lower angles for harder materials. Have fun with the older saws.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Good havin ya back Sluggster.......the place wasn't the same without you to keep these slackers in line. :msp_thumbup:



Sure is good to be back ! Didn't know just how iffy it was for a spell ! :msp_ohmy:
I can say I have seen something from the other side,just not ready for that yet , nicer on this side !


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> I could get that 750 out of the way for ya ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Sadly, they are not mine to give away...
I am only looking after them for another guy at the museum.
He is too old to do anything with them, and his son only likes tractors, so he wants me to look after them.
I believe only the macs ran, but it has been 15 years since any of them were started.

I would love to get that big skilsaw running... 123cc gear drive! Canadian made monster.

Also pulling a drag saw out.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pay close attention to the angles on the lips and question him on how to sharpen for softer > harder metals. Lower angles for harder materials. Have fun with the older saws.



You can say that again. 

On hard material drills are right or they get eaten alive. 

And work harden the material. 

Ouch


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pay close attention to the angles on the lips and question him on how to sharpen for softer > harder metals. Lower angles for harder materials. Have fun with the older saws.



I will make sure to do that.
He also said he was going to show me how to sharpen for brass.

I had a 5 minute lesson from a tool and die maker who was a substitute shop teacher a while back.
I have forgot most of it though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> You can say that again.
> 
> On hard material drills are right or they get eaten alive.
> 
> And work harden the material.
> 
> Ouch



Man do I know that, drill bit must be right on and cutting speed figured in on the hard stuff, even the lube comes into the equation. Is there a difference between cutting oil and lube oil?.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> I will make sure to do that.
> He also said he was going to show me how to sharpen for brass.
> 
> I had a 5 minute lesson from a tool and die maker who was a substitute shop teacher a while back.
> I have forgot most of it though.



You have to use it or you will loose it, the more you use it the easier it becomes to know which way to go.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have to use it or you will loose it, the more you use it the easier it becomes to know which way to go.



I better shut my trap !


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> I will make sure to do that.
> He also said he was going to show me how to sharpen for brass.
> 
> I had a 5 minute lesson from a tool and die maker who was a substitute shop teacher a while back.
> I have forgot most of it though.



Called "dummying" the drill for brass and plexiglass. 

Both are self feeding. Which can tear things up!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Got a noise maker back tonight....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

This crowd has been gabby tonight...makes me smile!


----------



## jimdad07

So I says to myself when I built this place: I says "Self, go ahead and staple that carpet padding down every few inches, you'll never have to pull those out!"


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> This crowd has been gabby tonight...makes me smile!



I thought that 288 put a smile on your face?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> So I says to myself when I built this place: I says "Self, go ahead and staple that carpet padding down every few inches, you'll never have to pull those out!"



Famous last words....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I better shut my trap !



Keep it in context Mr Slug.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> I thought that 288 put a smile on your face?



Saw is nice...knowing this group is back to our normal selves...that's true happy. Saws come and go....friends like in this thread are hard to find.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Man do I know that, drill bit must be right on and cutting speed figured in on the hard stuff, even the lube comes into the equation. Is there a difference between cutting oil and lube oil?.....LOL



Nope. ZACTLY the same. LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright.....time for some rest. Slackers behave......who am I kidding.....keep with protocol!


----------



## IEL

Just finished lacing a leather flat belt. (thats joining a strip of belt material into a belt with waxed cotton or leather cord, incase you didnt know)
It always amaizes me the things I learn at the museum..... LOL

This one came from a retired boilermaker who owns and drives a steam powered truck! (not a daily driver, just around the roads at the museum...)

On the drill bit side, I am wanting to get a set of better twist bits at some point. I am thinking of a set of triumph high speed steel bits. I hear they are real good?
I have a set of milwaukee bits I use most of the time, which are actually surprisingly good. The rest of my bits (apart from some assorted old dormers from my grandpa, and my union twist drill morse taper bits, also assorted) are chinese crap so bad that can be bent and straightened with your fingers..... One of them even came with half of the grind not finished..... Never buy bits at canadian tire....


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> Just finished lacing a leather flat belt. (thats joining a strip of belt material into a belt with waxed cotton or leather cord, incase you didnt know)
> It always amaizes me the things I learn at the museum..... LOL
> 
> This one came from a retired boilermaker who owns and drives a steam powered truck! (not a daily driver, just around the roads at the museum...)
> 
> On the drill bit side, I am wanting to get a set of better twist bits at some point. I am thinking of a set of triumph high speed steel bits. I hear they are real good?
> I have a set of milwaukee bits I use most of the time, which are actually surprisingly good. The rest of my bits (apart from some assorted old dormers from my grandpa, and my union twist drill morse taper bits, also assorted) are chinese crap so bad that can be bent and straightened with your fingers..... One of them even came with half of the grind not finished..... Never buy bits at canadian tire....



Boy you are getting a better education doing what you are than a lot of guys much older. You stick with it and try not to forget it, the way this world is you never know if you'll have to go back to some of the older ways or not.


----------



## tbone75

You guys wore the Slug out again ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin , get any of the bricks on the road ?



Nope but gaining on the blue one.....(Smurphmobile).....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Keep an eye out for Dormer, Monarch, SKF, P&N, and Clarkson. Very good quality bits that I have used over the years. I have an old set of Butterfield bits made during the War years and passed on to me by a now retired machinist, they are my favorite bits I have ever used.


----------



## Cantdog

IEL said:


> Just finished lacing a leather flat belt. (thats joining a strip of belt material into a belt with waxed cotton or leather cord, incase you didnt know)
> It always amaizes me the things I learn at the museum..... LOL
> 
> This one came from a retired boilermaker who owns and drives a steam powered truck! (not a daily driver, just around the roads at the museum...)
> 
> On the drill bit side, I am wanting to get a set of better twist bits at some point. I am thinking of a set of triumph high speed steel bits. I hear they are real good?
> I have a set of milwaukee bits I use most of the time, which are actually surprisingly good. The rest of my bits (apart from some assorted old dormers from my grandpa, and my union twist drill morse taper bits, also assorted) are chinese crap so bad that can be bent and straightened with your fingers..... One of them even came with half of the grind not finished..... Never buy bits at canadian tire....



Yep.. never use steel or brass for the connection.....won't last an hour and then what is left is wicked hard to remove. All my belts use gut (leather)......but the newest box of laces I bought came with Teflon coated steel pins/connectors.....they don't seem to wear hardly at all. Another bit of trivia concerning laces and pins that you may or may not know....when removing the pin, be it leather or whatever, grasp it in needle nosed pliers, turn 1/4 turn and pull....this will bring the unworn portion up and it will slide right out....if you just pull straight the spots that are worn will catch on the laces.....very hard to extract....

I have owned and run an old lefthanded rotary sawmill for the last 28 yrs.....most everything runs on babbit bearings and flat belts.....my life is a freeking museum.....LOL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

I've never had to replace the old leather belts but man do I get to lace baler belts all summer long. Those are steel lacings, very good advice on the pins Robin, works like a charm.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Getting quiet in here now. Just got home from a nice dinner with friends for another friends Bday. Nice night.


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> Getting quiet in here now. Just got home from a nice dinner with friends for another friends Bday. Nice night.



Nice to a night like that now and again.


----------



## jimdad07

Hey...where'd everyone go?


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hey...where'd everyone go?



Yeah!!!!

Rick did you chas them off again??!!

Hey Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah!!!!
> 
> Rick did you chas them off again??!!
> 
> Hey Rick



Must be me....

Now everyones gone....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nope pretty sure it's me and I'm beat. Lol. 




Rick


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !!

Slugs can't sleep ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Slackers !!
> 
> Slugs can't sleep ?



So you are gonna get up and complain to us about it??

Well.......okay!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> So you are gonna get up and complain to us about it??
> 
> Well.......okay!!!!



Someone say something ? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Stihl 041S

This nasty steel is 40 rpm for a 1 1/2" drill!!!

Eats tooling. 

Hey John !!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> This nasty steel is 40 rpm for a 1 1/2" drill!!!
> 
> Eats tooling.
> 
> Hey John !!!!!!



Long night !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Long night !



Yup. Getting work out of the way so I can visit a buddy as soon as it's okay........


----------



## dancan

EsSlackerezzz !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Dan...

Night Dan...


----------



## dancan

Have a good night morning Rob .


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' All....Finally quit raining...looks pretty clear from what I can tell..just barely light out......missed work the last 2 days because of it......got a lot done on the Smurphmobile instead....gotta go in to the "J" thing this morning and recoup at least half of the miss $$$....not into it.....but.....


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Unc!!!!!


Night Unc!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Mornin' All....Finally quit raining...looks pretty clear from what I can tell..just barely light out......missed work the last 2 days because of it......got a lot done on the Smurphmobile instead....gotta go in to the "J" thing this morning and recoup at least half of the miss $$$....not into it.....but.....



Yup. Its that whole food/shelter thing. 

Hey Robin.


----------



## dancan

J thing ???
With all the cabbage you been burnin , 2 new cars , brandy new motors , massive refit on the familly yacht , a gazillion dollars worth of landscapiin , big parties on the private island at the old family estate , drivin around on one of them boats for the ultra rich , livin it up with the Captn and then leavin the country just to go see how the others live , kinda makes a fellow wonder if you really have a J thing or just pay peons to do the J thing so you don't get yer hands dirty .


----------



## dancan

Does sound impressive when it's put that way LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> J thing ???
> With all the cabbage you been burnin , 2 new cars , brandy new motors , massive refit on the familly yacht , a gazillion dollars worth of landscapiin , big parties on the private island at the old family estate , drivin around on one of them boats for the ultra rich , livin it up with the Captn and then leavin the country just to go see how the others live , kinda makes a fellow wonder if you really have a J thing or just pay peons to do the J thing so you don't get yer hands dirty .



Yep...lots O' fun.....no doubt...but sooner or later Ya Gotts Ta Pay......that's where the "J" thing comes in......


Well and plus I need some "pocket money" to carry around and distribute at pubs and such whilst me and the new bride tour Scotland and Ireland for 2 weeks...about this time next month....LOL!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> J thing ???
> With all the cabbage you been burnin , 2 new cars , brandy new motors , massive refit on the familly yacht , a gazillion dollars worth of landscapiin , big parties on the private island at the old family estate , drivin around on one of them boats for the ultra rich , livin it up with the Captn and then leavin the country just to go see how the others live , kinda makes a fellow wonder if you really have a J thing or just pay peons to do the J thing so you don't get yer hands dirty .



LOL Actually....but only a few short yrs ago I did have peons to do this "W" stuff..........but now all I gotts is.......dirty hands......LOL!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> LOL Actually....but only a few short yrs ago I did have peons to do this "W" stuff..........but now all I gotts is.......dirty hands......LOL!



Peons = High blood pressure LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all! Nice cool morning here and high of 75*! Loading the lab up for some shots then to Raven Rock State Park for some hiking. Good times!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Peons = High blood pressure LOL



True that is....


----------



## dancan

75 ! Still runnin the AC in a heatwave like that up here .


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy,,you peel the label off that red starter before putting it on ?

would like to see a pic of that !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Jimmy,,you peel the label off that red starter before putting it on ?
> 
> would like to see a pic of that !!



Nope! Cleaned it up with some purple power and hot water.....bolted it on. That thing has a soft pull secondary spring...pretty swanky! 

Pics this afternoon. Fixing to head out for a bit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too wet today to make a run to the lake, might find something to do around home...LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too wet today to make a run to the lake, might find something to do around home...LOL



Something tells me you always have something to do.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Nope! Cleaned it up with some purple power and hot water.....bolted it on. That thing has a soft pull secondary spring...pretty swanky!
> 
> Pics this afternoon. Fixing to head out for a bit.



I saw on it something about an easy start ?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too wet today to make a run to the lake, might find something to do around home...LOL



We could pick on John all day ??


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> We could pick on John all day ??



That sounds like a plan. Reading Dan's rant on wealth is like watching a slug hump a door knob..........guess that covers picking on Dan too.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> That sounds like a plan. Reading Dan's rant on wealth is like watching a slug hump a door knob..........guess that covers picking on Dan too.



Can i shave my papa smurf beard off now that you seen it ??


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> That sounds like a plan. Reading Dan's rant on wealth is like watching a slug hump a door knob..........guess that covers picking on Dan too.





I thot Jim was muh friend .

Newfoundland Medical Dictionary

Enema --------Not a friend


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

Thanks for all the advice last night.
I had to turn in early. Leaving for the museum at 7:45....

I will take some pictures today.
Maybe some of the display Im running, some of the steam truck, maybe some other steam pictures, ect.
Let you guys see what Im doing there... LOL


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Can i shave my papa smurf beard off now that you seen it ??



You can, but I don't know if anyone would recognize you. Those Duck Dynasty guys would be jealous.


----------



## dancan

Here's the rest of it for John so he's all clued up for when he visits the doc .

Newfoundland Medical Dictionary

Artery..........................................The study of paintings 

Bacteria....................... Back door to cafeteria

Barium........................ What doctors do when patients die

Benign........................ What you be, after you be eight

Caesarean Section........ A neighborhood in Rome

Cat scan........................ Searching for Kitty

Cauterize...................... Made eye contact with her

Colic.......................... A sheep dog

Coma........................... A punctuation mark

Dilate......................... To live long

Enema..........................Not a friend

Fester......................... Quicker than someone else

Fibula......................... A small lie

Impotent.......................Distinguished, well known

Labor Pain................... Getting hurt at work

Medical Staff................. A Doctor's cane

Morbid........................ A higher offer

Nitrates....................... Cheaper than day rates

Node........................... I knew it

Outpatient..................... A person who has fainted

Pelvis................. ........ Second cousin to Elvis s

Post Operative............ A letter carrier

Recovery Room.......... Place to do upholstery

Rectum......................... Nearly killed him

Secretion...................... Hiding something

Seizure........................ Roman emperor

Terminal Illness............ Getting sick at the airport

Tablet.......................a small table

Tumor........................ One plus one more

Urine.......................... Opposite of you're out


John be all schooled up in medical speak now LOL


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> I thot Jim was muh friend .
> 
> Newfoundland Medical Dictionary
> 
> Enema --------Not a friend



I've finally graduated to enema status.


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> I've finally graduated to enema status.



Nah , I just looked to see where Clayton is , daum you're almost a Nadian LOL


----------



## IEL

Thanks for the list Dan! Best laugh I have had in ages.... LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Nah , I just looked to see where Clayton is , daum you're almost a Nadian LOL



Close enough to see Canada from hissin place.


----------



## Mastermind

Good morning friends and neighbors.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Close enough to see Canada from hissin place.



Yup , he could make a raft with his mill float for abit and become one of them landed boatpeople refugees .

Hey Randy !


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Yup , he could make a raft with his mill float for abit and become one of them landed boatpeople refugees .
> 
> Hey Randy !



There may or may not be a plan in place already for just such an occasion. I can see Canada from my house, even speak a little Nadian eh.


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> There may or may not be a plan in place already for just such an occasion. I can see Canada from my house, even speak a little Nadian eh.



Souns goood doan cha no.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning kids. Lets see if I clear the room again. :msp_sad:


----------



## dancan

Jim just start at French Bay and repeat after me ,
"Pardonne mois , je ne parle pas le Francais" .

[video=youtube_share;oSuURmN7XLI]http://youtu.be/oSuURmN7XLI[/video]


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Jim just start at French Bay and repeat after me ,
> "Pardonne mois , je ne parle pas le Francais" .
> 
> [video=youtube_share;oSuURmN7XLI]http://youtu.be/oSuURmN7XLI[/video]



I can't excuse myself, I don't speak a lick of French.


----------



## dancan

Who want's to send me the cash so I can go get this bad boy for ya ????


----------



## jimdad07

Kind of quiet in here.


----------



## dancan

Ke why yette ......


----------



## dancan

Did someone send John a getwell minimac ???
He might be plotting his revenge LOL


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Did someone send John a getwell minimac ???
> He might be plotting his revenge LOL



Sent about thirty of them, no runners though


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ke why yette ......



Noon thirty and Danny is drunk already !


----------



## dancan

Ah wish ......
Gots things te gets reddeee .....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay. Picked up the rest of the 45 pats Ah need to git it runnin ah thank so weel see how it goes. 

Gotta do tiny bit if wet sand on p/c so wish me luck. 


Rick


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay. Picked up the rest of the 45 pats Ah need to git it runnin ah thank so weel see how it goes.
> 
> Gotta do tiny bit if wet sand on p/c so wish me luck.
> 
> 
> Rick



Good luck.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Back from the hike. The lab wanted everyone to pet him....made for an adventure!

As promised....picture for Ron!


----------



## jimdad07

Hiking sounds like exercise, that ain't cool.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hiking sounds like exercise, that ain't cool.



My idea on exercise is the same as yours;

No Pain......No Pain!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Just got up from a 2 hr nap ! Don't take much to wear me down !

Phiso guy was here for a bit,they will be back Mon,Wed & Fri. ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> Hiking sounds like exercise, that ain't cool.



Sounds like using the dog to flirt with chiks to me:msp_w00t: Exercise is secondary:wink2:otstir:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Just got up from a 2 hr nap ! Don't take much to wear me down !
> 
> Phiso guy was here for a bit,they will be back Mon,Wed & Fri. ! LOL



Lotsa company to keep you buys. Hows Mrs. Slug doing? Caught up on her sleep yet?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Lotsa company to keep you buys. Hows Mrs. Slug doing? Caught up on her sleep yet?



She has been working at it ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Just got up from a 2 hr nap ! Don't take much to wear me down !
> 
> Phiso guy was here for a bit,they will be back Mon,Wed & Fri. ! LOL



A whole new pile of customers forin the Whacker and Saw Sales ....... Get them in the door , make sure they don't leave empty handed LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Back from the hike. The lab wanted everyone to pet him....made for an adventure!
> 
> As promised....picture for Ron!



HAHAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 HAHAAAHAA !!!!!!!!!!! lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOOK AT JIMMY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Just got up from a 2 hr nap ! Don't take much to wear me down !
> 
> Phiso guy was here for a bit,they will be back Mon,Wed & Fri. ! LOL



Keep with it John..we like our slug around these parts!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Sounds like using the dog to flirt with chiks to me:msp_w00t: Exercise is secondary:wink2:otstir:



Doesn't work like that when you have the wife with you!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> HAHAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 HAHAAAHAA !!!!!!!!!!! lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOOK AT JIMMY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



They guy told me it "needed a new power valve.". I opened it up 1/4 turn on the low side and it runs fine. Should I charge for the new power valve? 

I'm thinking cost of parts +5.00 and ask he never brings it back!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> They guy told me it "needed a new power valve.". I opened it up 1/4 turn on the low side and it runs fine. Should I charge for the new power valve?
> 
> I'm thinking cost of parts +5.00 and ask he never brings it back!



Cost + $25. More incentive to not bring it back. LOL. you're a good guy though. You couldn't do that. 


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

Where'd everybody go??!!

Johns back. Ready for abuse.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> They guy told me it "needed a new power valve.". I opened it up 1/4 turn on the low side and it runs fine. Should I charge for the new power valve?
> 
> I'm thinking cost of parts +5.00 and ask he never brings it back!



Dunno but RED starters are twice the cost !! LOL !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Little saws make little test cookies!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Everyone run away? I'm out for the evening too!


----------



## dancan

You should be making some videos of the before and after "Power Valve" mod LOL
You offering them "Power Valve" jobs as a kit ???


----------



## Stihl 041S

Oh My "power valve"!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Site got hacked again. A lot of people might be redirected. On my phone now at boring auction with the wifey. Outside where it has reception. She can sit inside. 

Support notified and server company working on the issue. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh My "power valve"!!!!!!!



What happen ??

you sit on it !! ??? LOL !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> What happen ??
> 
> you sit on it !! ??? LOL !!!



Twice...........


----------



## farrell

Evenin kids!

Got the first beech all cut split and hauled to woodshed

Nice and dry and easy to split!

I was cuttin on the but end when bees started flyin all around

Dropped the saw mid cut and jumped back 

They was bumble bees!

They came after me so I ran........tripped..........did my very best tuck and roll to escape

Didn't work got stung on my back

After much cursing went back retrieved my saw and cut on the opposite side to avoid them

Got my bar pinched and kicked the chain..........took b/c off.........rolled the log..........and got b/c out

Was sittin on the ground puttin my saw back together when I get stung again on my side

So again the cursing ensued as I escaped

This time it was a yeller jacket

Good times!

My brother dulled the pizz outta my 346 and 350..........he likes cuttin dirt more than wood


----------



## farrell

View attachment 314323

View attachment 314324


Cuttin on the beech with 372


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Evenin kids!
> 
> Got the first beech all cut split and hauled to woodshed
> 
> Nice and dry and easy to split!
> 
> I was cuttin on the but end when bees started flyin all around
> 
> Dropped the saw mid cut and jumped back
> 
> They was bumble bees!
> 
> They came after me so I ran........tripped..........did my very best tuck and roll to escape
> 
> Didn't work got stung on my back
> 
> After much cursing went back retrieved my saw and cut on the opposite side to avoid them
> 
> Got my bar pinched and kicked the chain..........took b/c off.........rolled the log..........and got b/c out
> 
> Was sittin on the ground puttin my saw back together when I get stung again on my side
> 
> So again the cursing ensued as I escaped
> 
> This time it was a yeller jacket
> 
> Good times!
> 
> My brother dulled the pizz outta my 346 and 350..........he likes cuttin dirt more than wood





You never read my post about " permethrin " in a garden sprayer ??


----------



## jimdad07

I didn't even see a spider on Ron's woodpile.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> View attachment 314323
> 
> View attachment 314324
> 
> 
> Cuttin on the beech with 372



Pillsbury dougboy with a chainsaw spittin sawDUST !!!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> You never read my post about " permethrin " in a garden sprayer ??



We were cuttin at my parents and hadn't had any prior bee problems


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I didn't even see a spider on Ron's woodpile.



$26 for two years worth of bug free and bee free and wasp free and defense is worth it !! 

i spray my woodpile down and NOTHING comes in the house with it 

find wasp nest around and i pump up some hi pressure and spray it,,gone...

have three diff sprayers with some in it...

one for clothes,,one for garden,,one for heavy duty !!

no bugs,,no problem................


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Pillsbury dougboy with a chainsaw spittin sawDUST !!!



Was that a fat joke?

You callin me fat?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Was that a fat joke?
> 
> You callin me fat?





NO !!


Mr. Adam......:msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> We were cuttin at my parents and hadn't had any prior bee problems



I like it when i get stung,,,feels good.........

takes away all the pain .. 

only feel one little sting that goes away in 10 min..


----------



## dancan

Was Adam saying ,
"That's some beech !"
or 
"That Some Beech !"
???????????????????


----------



## roncoinc

You guys GOTTA see this !!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vintage Strunk Eager Beaver Chainsaw | eBay


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Was Adam saying ,
> "That's some beech !"
> or
> "That Some Beech !"
> ???????????????????



Lil of both

Plus a bunch of mother f'ing


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Bon fire with friends tonight....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

See...


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> You guys GOTTA see this !!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Vintage Strunk Eager Beaver Chainsaw | eBay



Ouch!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> You guys GOTTA see this !!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Vintage Strunk Eager Beaver Chainsaw | eBay



You should buy it Ron!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I like it when i get stung,,,feels good.........
> 
> takes away all the pain ..
> 
> only feel one little sting that goes away in 10 min..



You guys forget the penny trick ? Tape a penny on the sting ASAP !! 20-30 mins. it never hurts again ! Or itch later !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You guys forget the penny trick ? Tape a penny on the sting ASAP !! 20-30 mins. it never hurts again ! Or itch later !



Sorry fresh outta pennies

Took a couple Benedryl 

But the yeller jacket still made my arm swell and arm and neck hurt bad


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Sorry fresh outta pennies
> 
> Took a couple Benedryl
> 
> But the yeller jacket still made my arm swell and arm and neck hurt bad



Can't wait very long to use the penny. Don't work as well. I make sure I have a couple with me ( if ) I am out cutting.


----------



## tbone75

Been a long day for the Slug,to much company ! One buddy,Sister,Daughter,Neice,Step-Son wore me out ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Can't wait very long to use the penny. Don't work as well. I make sure I have a couple with me ( if ) I am out cutting.



That will be awhile before your doin that again!

Hey John!

My brother really likes the 346!

Now if could learn him to keep it outta the dirt!

He has a stihl 018c

Tried to get him to run the 268...........wouldn't do it


----------



## Stihl 041S

John stops in and the thread just is better.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> That will be awhile before your doin that again!
> 
> Hey John!
> 
> My brother really likes the 346!
> 
> Now if could learn him to keep it outta the dirt!
> 
> He has a stihl 018c
> 
> Tried to get him to run the 268...........wouldn't do it



Bigger saws scare people ! LOL 346 is just right !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John stops in and the thread just I'd better.



Trying to get my Nephew to get me a good deal on 2 - 10/22s ! Waiting to hear back ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Bigger saws scare people ! LOL 346 is just right !



It's a fun lil saw! That's for sure!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Trying to get my Nephew to get me a good deal on 2 - 10/22s ! Waiting to hear back ?



Makin the gattlin gun?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Makin the gattlin gun?



Nah. LOL

One into a 17HMR , the other ???


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Little saws make little test cookies!



I made some little cookies today too. LOL 46CC isn't really that little, but, um, it kinda is:msp_biggrin:

View attachment 314343


----------



## tbone75

Muh Sister gave me a Gateway laptop to play with. Windows 7 is all I know so far ? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Nah. LOL
> 
> One into a 17HMR , the other ???



Idk if they fixed the problem or not

But I know there was a massive recall on all semi auto .17hmrs!

Something about the action and barrels couldn't handle the pressure?


----------



## tbone75

Someones here ? BBL ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Idk if they fixed the problem or not
> 
> But I know there was a massive recall on all semi auto .17hmrs!
> 
> Something about the action and barrels couldn't handle the pressure?



Uncle Mongo !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> $26 for two years worth of bug free and bee free and wasp free and defense is worth it !!
> 
> i spray my woodpile down and NOTHING comes in the house with it
> 
> find wasp nest around and i pump up some hi pressure and spray it,,gone...
> 
> have three diff sprayers with some in it...
> 
> one for clothes,,one for garden,,one for heavy duty !!
> 
> no bugs,,no problem................



Safe to burn with no carcinogens being created? I would love to get rid of bugs/ant in my woodpile.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Uncle Mongo !! :msp_w00t:



I was wantin one too

Had never seen one tho

So did some lookin online

I found out about the recall

I would like one in a revolver!


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Bigger saws scare people ! LOL 346 is just right !



I find bigger saws exciting. They make me happy.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Trying to get my Nephew to get me a good deal on 2 - 10/22s ! Waiting to hear back ?



Woodchucks beware!!!

A Slug with a Gatling gun!!!!


----------



## farrell

This what you talkin bout Ron?

Permethrin-10 Livestock &amp; Premise Spray, 32 oz. - Tractor Supply Online Store


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Woodchucks beware!!!
> 
> A Slug with a Gatling gun!!!!



Nah ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Having a SPAMICH right now !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Uncle Mongo !! :msp_w00t:



There was an ammo recall in 17 HMR

Remington recalled their semi auto 

Ruger maybe. 

Still looking. 

Talk amongst yourselves.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Having a SPAMICH right now !!



Didn't you get enough of that at the hospital??

Thru a tube??

Spam Jello!!!!!

Hey john!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Having a SPAMICH right now !!



Like that's healthy


----------



## jimdad07

One bedroom floor done. Getting close on Emma's room and then off to Wyatt's new room.


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Like that's healthy



I know right. All that salt he'll be well preserved. Come on man. How about some cherries, baby spinach, avocado, broccoli. Gotta eat the super foods John. They got much good juju and chemistry.:msp_angry::msp_wink:

Cherries frozen in whip cream. MMMMmm


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay, out to the gorage I go with the wifes Ipad. Time to Feebay some parts on things I don't think I'll need them on. Ipad has a nice program for that and it even lets you schedule. More friendly than doing it from my laptop or desktop.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> One bedroom floor done. Getting close on Emma's room and then off to Wyatt's new room.



You be a good Daddy!!!!


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> I know right. All that salt he'll be well preserved. Come on man. How about some cherries, baby spinach, avocado, broccoli. Gotta eat the super foods John. They got much good juju and chemistry.:msp_angry::msp_wink:
> 
> Cherries frozen in whip cream. MMMMmm



I don't eat cherries ! The rest of that stuff is good ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I don't eat cherries ! The rest of that stuff is good ! LOL



How'd the garden fare with Ma Slug watching over it? Figured Mrs. Slug was busy with you.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> How'd the garden fare with Ma Slug watching over it? Figured Mrs. Slug was busy with you.



Died off right before I bout did. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Died off right before I bout did. LOL



That's no good. That bed they had you in was something else. How did your body feel after you finally came to?


----------



## IEL

Hey guys. Long and busy day at the museum today.
I will put all the pictures up at once tomorrow.

I did get a ford model T coil, perfect for a sparkplug tester.

I was talking to the boilermaker with the steam truck again today. He has me wanting to build a model steam engine....
Good project for the metal lathe!

I was surprised how big a boiler you can run without a license! Actually a useful level of steam power can be ran with no health and safety/ govt crap....

I will put up a picture of a rig at the top end of what you dont need a license for.
Atleast a 6 horse steam engine..... With an unimaginable level of torque.... LOL

Anyways, Im off early again tomorrow morning, so I better turn in now.



Night guys!


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> Hey guys. Long and busy day at the museum today.
> I will put all the pictures up at once tomorrow.
> 
> I did get a ford model T coil, perfect for a sparkplug tester.
> 
> I was talking to the boilermaker with the steam truck again today. He has me wanting to build a model steam engine....
> Good project for the metal lathe!
> 
> I was surprised how big a boiler you can run without a license! Actually a useful level of steam power can be ran with no health and safety/ govt crap....
> 
> I will put up a picture of a rig at the top end of what you dont need a license for.
> Atleast a 6 horse steam engine..... With an unimaginable level of torque.... LOL
> 
> Anyways, Im off early again tomorrow morning, so I better turn in now.
> 
> 
> 
> Night guys!



That's good stuff Geoff, you have a good one.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That's no good. That bed they had you in was something else. How did your body feel after you finally came to?



Don't member ? They put me in a coma ?

Slug time !!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Don't member ? They put me in a coma ?
> 
> Slug time !!



I know that, hell, you had the whole fighting family on edge for a couple weeks ya big chit!!!

Was curious if you're getting around alright after being down so long.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I know that, hell, you had the whole fighting family on edge for a couple weeks ya big chit!!!
> 
> Was curious if you're getting around alright after being down so long.



^^^^^^^^

What he said.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I know that, hell, you had the whole fighting family on edge for a couple weeks ya big chit!!!
> 
> Was curious if you're getting around alright after being down so long.



Stihl using a walker some,not much now ! Stihl got a dang bed sore on my right heel .

Getting a little better each day !

Just found out tonight they pulled the plug on me after 5 days in that NASA bed ! Seems I surprised the doc when I took off breathing on my own,and everyone else ! Except my Brother ? Somehow he knew I wasn't done yet ? Finally understanding why he keeps saying I am so tough.
Learn a little more each day. Got to be very hard on the OL just talking about it,now that I know more of what really happen !


----------



## tbone75

Can't sleep , back hurts like a beach !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Can't sleep , back hurts like a beach !



Well at least you're here to be miserable. 

Hey John. 

Hey Robin.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well at least you're here to be miserable.
> 
> Hey John.
> 
> Hey Robin.



Dang right !

One of the very few to survive the chit I had ! According to the Hospital ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl have no idea how I got that chit !


----------



## dancan

Whats all the belly ache'n goin on ????


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Unc!!

Hey John!!


Seems the all the other ZZzzzzlackerZZZzzz....Are Stihl Snoozin' th' day away!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

A-Ha....'nutha ZZZzzzlacker heard from!!

Hey Dan..


----------



## dancan

Oh , I guess this is me , sleep typin .........


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Whats all the belly ache'n goin on ????



It's what we do. Hey Dan. 

Spent the night with Painintheazzium. 

9" diameter 3" long. $600 an inch. $1800 before I put a tool to it. 

Destroyed a 2 3/4" drill at 55 rpm. 

Went to a 1 1/2" at 40 rpm. Thought I was gonna untwist the drill. 

Ate an insert edge each pass. And running slow with slow feed. Knee deep in coolant. 

Finally quit trying different inserts and just kept changing them. 

Oh well.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Whats all the belly ache'n goin on ????



You drunk already ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It's what we do. Hey Dan.
> 
> Spent the night with Painintheazzium.
> 
> 9" diameter 3" long. $600 an inch. $1800 before I put a tool to it.
> 
> Destroyed a 2 3/4" drill at 55 rpm.
> 
> Went to a 1 1/2" at 40 rpm. Thought I was gonna untwist the drill.
> 
> Ate an insert edge each pass. And running slow with slow feed. Knee deep in coolant.
> 
> Finally quit trying different inserts and just kept changing them.
> 
> Oh well.



Sucking up the OT again ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey John , about the kotton kandy , my always read , take one , three times daily 
My new to me doc had never seen the see through pics so I showed him the pics I had in my phone , now they read , take one or two , three times daily when required LOL


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> It's what we do. Hey Dan.
> 
> Spent the night with Painintheazzium.
> 
> 9" diameter 3" long. $600 an inch. $1800 before I put a tool to it.
> 
> Destroyed a 2 3/4" drill at 55 rpm.
> 
> Went to a 1 1/2" at 40 rpm. Thought I was gonna untwist the drill.
> 
> Ate an insert edge each pass. And running slow with slow feed. Knee deep in coolant.
> 
> Finally quit trying different inserts and just kept changing them.
> 
> Oh well.




Sounds like the bill on that one will be a little hefty LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , about the kotton kandy , my always read , take one , three times daily
> My new to me doc had never seen the see through pics so I showed him the pics I had in my phone , now they read , take one or two , three times daily when required LOL



Have to wait till the 18th for my doc appt. ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sucking up the OT again ! LOL



Do it when it's there. Lol

We are farming some stuff out. The easy stuff. 

The cast iron and such. 

But makes time off easier. 

Night all.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Sounds like the bill on that one will be a little hefty LOL



It's a stuffing box extention. Stuffing box being where the packing goes to keep the fluid in the pump. 

What was the rest of the pump made of. 

And yes. That repair part will cost them dear.

But without it, it ain't a pump. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Do it when it's there. Lol
> 
> We are farming some stuff out. The easy stuff.
> 
> The cast iron and such.
> 
> But makes time off easier.
> 
> Night all.



Nite Rob


----------



## dancan

Robin , you ever get on that fancy float boat project ?


----------



## dancan

John , I checked the list , spam is in the same column as the minimacs and promacs ..........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , I checked the list , spam is in the same column as the minimacs and promacs ..........



Taste the same ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Taste the same ? LOL



Now THAT I believe. Lol

Have a good one Ol buddy.


----------



## Cantdog

Dan you gonna love this.....sorry it's so long winded.....but I likes to tell a story...LOL!!

Been working on the blue Swedish Brick the last couple rainy days......so the radiator has a leak at the return hose nipple....so I pull the fan shroud and rad so I can unsolder the nipple clean and re-tin both pieces and solder up...no problem. So whilst the rad is out I planned on replacing all the fan belts, timing belt, tensioner and perhaps the crank, cam and intermediate shaft seals....have all this stuff new and in stock...OK....Now bear in mind I've never touched a Volvo before.....so I gotts a comic book Haynes Manual and quite a number of OEM Volvo "Green Books" sections covering various specific parts of the car.....and mind you I have found this car (1976 244DL) pretty darn simple,well built and logical....of course... I am rather used to the Swedish Way....so first I have to remove all the fan belts. Gotts to describe this.....crank has a two sheave pulley and then an outer slightly smaller third pulley.....the two sheaves belts run to the left, up over the water pump and down around the alt, which is adjusted by the regular pivot/pinch bolt. On the water pump is also a third pulley which drives the air pump...again standard pivot/pinch bolt adjustment...OK.....Now the third (outer) crank pulley's belt runs over to the right to the AC pump which has a two sheave pulley, with the inside one running another belt up to the PS pump....which again is adjusted by the regular pivot/pinch bolt setup. OK so 5 fan belts....the first that has to come off is the outermost AC drive belt so I start looking for the pivot/pinch bolt for the AC pump....hmmmm....nope AC is hard bolted to the engine block....WTF??? So I gets into the hard copy....seems the outer crank pulley is two piece and you adjust the belt tension by increasing or decreasing the number of shims between the two pieces???????? What a cluster#### rig that is!!! :bang::bang::bang: AND on reassembly ALL the other adjusters have to be backed way off because all the crank sheaves are loose and the whole mess has to be put together and taken apart (repeatedly) by trial and error until the AC belt is adjusted properly......then, and only then, can the other 4 belts can be adjusted..............????????

I think what happened is, back in the early 70's an out of work Stihl engineer married one of the Volvo girls and moved to Sweden......he was a nice enough guy and old man Volvo gave him a job at HQ to keep his daughter happy, fed and off the steeets.....they didn't need a chain saw designer..but you gotta do what ya gotta do....so they looked for an easy task for him to start out with...hmmm?.......well.. they didn't put all that many AC pumps on Swedish cars in those days and how could he #### up something so simple?? So they turned him loose with his pencil.....I think they were divorced in 1980.......


----------



## Scooterbum

:Eye::Eye:

Morning all !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Robin. 

Early VW adjusted belts like that. 

Only one belt though. 

Hey Scoot.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , you ever get on that fancy float boat project ?



No I didn't.......took me to long on my own boat project and then the wedding/island stuff...just got back to work last Monday.....that project is nearly done...don't need Ol' Biscuit on that one after all.. Working all the copper work on a huge Shingle Style from 1916.....100 square + red cedar roof...many dormers...6 gambrel, gable ends...all concealed copper gutters and downspouts.....roughly at least 1,600 lbs of new copper going on...hours of soldering enjoyment!!!

Will try to get some pics of the place this coming week.....beautiful place...field stone walls wooden top/roof commanding view of MDI across the bay...sits at the entrance to the harbor....way big bucks......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Robin.
> 
> Early VW adjusted belts like that.
> 
> Only one belt though.
> 
> Hey Scoot.



Hey Unc.!!!

.....I could tell it had a German design influence......LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> :Eye::Eye:
> 
> Morning all !!



Morning Scoot


----------



## Scooterbum

Sure good to see your tired butt back. Was gettin' kinda' spooky here for a bit.:msp_wink::msp_wink:

How ya' feelin'?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Sure good to see your tired butt back. Was gettin' kinda' spooky here for a bit.:msp_wink::msp_wink:
> 
> How ya' feelin'?



Good , but tired real easy.


----------



## Scooterbum

Went through the pneumonia thing a couple times, nothing like what you've been through . Lots of rest and lots of time. Jus don't push it man.

A hair cut, Really???????????


----------



## dancan

Robin , I try to not let any Volvos or Volkswagons in the shop , way too much WTF on both of them and most of the owners ..... Well you know ........


----------



## Scooterbum

Sun's peekin' time to cut wood.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ugh...morning guys. 

Too many beers...swollen head.....ugh...Slug gear today.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> This what you talkin bout Ron?
> 
> Permethrin-10 Livestock &amp; Premise Spray, 32 oz. - Tractor Supply Online Store



Thats the weak %10 stuff...expensive at that mix.

want this.



Amazon.com : 36.8% Permethrin SFR Multi Use Pest Control Insecticide / Termiticide 32 ounce Bottle ~~ Same 36.8% Permethrin as Dragnet and Tengard ~ Kill Aphids, Japanese beetles, bagworms, caterpillars, fleas, flies, mosquitoes, scorpions, wasps, ti


----------



## dancan

*Hey JIMMY !!!
How you doin ?????
Workin on any saws today ??????*


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Went through the pneumonia thing a couple times, nothing like what you've been through . Lots of rest and lots of time. Jus don't push it man.
> 
> A hair cut, Really???????????



First time I had pmeonia like this ! 3 rd time I have had it.

And yes ( Hair Cut ) no choice in the matter !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> *Hey JIMMY !!!
> How you doin ?????
> Workin on any saws today ??????*



Probably a little mowing..its about out of control. No choice....I made the head hurt...gotta power through.


----------



## roncoinc

2 Chainsaws

Pick these up today.
dont have a 150 homie and this one is in nice shape.

cant tell what the jred is but gotta be worth $25..

easy to find saws now that John's laid up


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dan...up and about in the yard with my dogs....little caffeine and a cool fall like morning...feeling 100% better already....my ride around with the 288 looking for logs!


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dan...up and about in the yard with my dogs....little caffeine and a cool fall like morning...feeling 100% better already....my ride around with the 288 looking for logs!



I read it on the internet so it has to be true ........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 2 Chainsaws
> 
> Pick these up today.
> dont have a 150 homie and this one is in nice shape.
> 
> cant tell what the jred is but gotta be worth $25..
> 
> easy to find saws now that John's laid up



You can have that 150 ! YACK !!!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> 2 Chainsaws
> 
> Pick these up today.
> dont have a 150 homie and this one is in nice shape.
> 
> cant tell what the jred is but gotta be worth $25..
> 
> easy to find saws now that John's laid up



Hard to tell , it could be one of Robin's favorites .


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
5:30am, off to the museum in 2 hours.....


Nothing gets me out of bed like a free pancake, hashbrown, and bacon breakfast!

I was cutting cookies with the super ez yesterday, I might use the farmsaw for that today.


----------



## roncoinc

Yard sails yestday.

$5 each.
saw from original owner,nice shape.

tiller runs,rebuilt carb,dont run good 
pull carb off and try again,,low side cleaned with carb cleaner but adj has hardly an effect,same on hi,,will have to look closer.


strange ?? cant upload pix ??


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> Yard sails yestday.
> 
> $5 each.
> saw from original owner,nice shape.
> 
> tiller runs,rebuilt carb,dont run good
> pull carb off and try again,,low side cleaned with carb cleaner but adj has hardly an effect,same on hi,,will have to look closer.
> 
> 
> strange ?? cant upload pix ??



Better than the sale I went yesterday. Had an 066 listed in the ad for $120. Drove 20 minutes to the sale to find out he wanted $1200 for it. There was a typo in the add. I think you can buy that saw new for close to that price.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Better than the sale I went yesterday. Had an 066 listed in the ad for $120. Drove 20 minutes to the sale to find out he wanted $1200 for it. There was a typo in the add. I think you can buy that saw new for close to that price.



Be happy to sell ya a couple for 1200 each !

Free shipping ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yard sails yestday.
> 
> $5 each.
> saw from original owner,nice shape.
> 
> tiller runs,rebuilt carb,dont run good
> pull carb off and try again,,low side cleaned with carb cleaner but adj has hardly an effect,same on hi,,will have to look closer.
> 
> 
> strange ?? cant upload pix ??



I did , but its very different ?


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Be happy to sell ya a couple for 1200 each !
> 
> Free shipping ! LOL



Yeah I bet you would. Too much $$ for me.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Yeah I bet you would. Too much $$ for me.



Someone goofy nuff to pay that ? Sure I would sell them ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

You got mail Ron , I hope ?


----------



## IEL

I might try and organize chainsaw races for the next museum event, in june.....


Im thinking east vs west.
Homelite vs mcculloch.
7-21c-fm vs super 55a

Maybe a germany vs canada race? 034 vs farmsaw?

I will see what else I can come up with.
Maybe a vancouver bc face off as well... PM canadien 270 vs pioneer 620.


Any thoughts on a good saw to go against a super ez?


----------



## Cantdog

The red one is a 451EV.....good little saw...designed as a high speed limbing saw...pro saw....EV= electric heated handles...


----------



## tbone75

Shortest my hair has been in 3-4 yrs !

Can't seem to upload pix now ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> The red one is a 451EV.....good little saw...designed as a high speed limbing saw...pro saw....EV= electric heated handles...



To nice a saw fer a Smurf ! LOL

He better just stick with that YACK saw !

Send that little J-Reds to me. LOL


----------



## IEL

Hey! I happen to like that little homie!


That j-red is real nice!

Nothing like a dew before breakfast...


----------



## jimdad07

John is saw whorin again.....


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Terribly sore today

12hr work days start today 3pm-3am


----------



## roncoinc

HONEST !!!!!!!!!!!!

It DID happen !!!!

Guy calls me,,sez " you told me i needed a new bar and now saw wont cut at all "

he shows up with the saw and WTF !!???

yes,,he put the chain on BACKWARDS !! LOL !!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cleaning out the shop. What leaves is the mystery that we may never know! I will get space in there though....


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> John is saw whorin again.....



Someone tell the doctors. 
Got to be a place on Johns chart.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Shortest my hair has been in 3-4 yrs !
> 
> Can't seem to upload pix now ?



You were looking a little _________ish in the pics that the midjet had posted a while back LOL


----------



## dancan

Like Robin I think ????


----------



## dancan

Hey John , give back that laptop and tell them you need highspeed instead LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Well what's going on with the Slug today???


----------



## farrell

Got the word today............start flushing fire hydrants in two weeks

Guess I get my new shotgun early


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I dunno about the slug...but Flappy Jack is nursing the '24 hr flu' and doing stuff in the shop. Rebuilt the big Gravely clutches and it is much smoother and quieter now. Been trying to get to it for 10 months...parts just waiting for time.


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> I dunno about the slug...but Flappy Jack is nursing the '24 hr flu' and doing stuff in the shop. Rebuilt the big Gravely clutches and it is much smoother and quieter now. Been trying to get to it for 10 months...parts just waiting for time.



Your Gravelys missed you.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well what's going on with the Slug today???



Supervising basement clean out ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I dunno about the slug...but Flappy Jack is nursing the '24 hr flu' and doing stuff in the shop. Rebuilt the big Gravely clutches and it is much smoother and quieter now. Been trying to get to it for 10 months...parts just waiting for time.



Also looking up George Washington whiskey recipee . LOL


----------



## tbone75

And having a Rootbeer !


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Got the word today............start flushing fire hydrants in two weeks
> 
> Guess I get my new shotgun early



Should we tell John's doc he needs a flush as well .
Betcha John shows them the shotgun not to flush LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Supervising basement clean out ! LOL



Keeping tabs on your treasures?


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> I dunno about the slug...but Flappy Jack is nursing the '24 hr flu' and doing stuff in the shop. Rebuilt the big Gravely clutches and it is much smoother and quieter now. Been trying to get to it for 10 months...parts just waiting for time.



Thot Flappy was cured after a good old fashion mowin ?????


----------



## BigDaddyR

Not many $25 saw deals around here. Would live to find some like that


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

Wait till Robin sees the original owners manual ! 

saw is in excellent shape,,maybe carb rebuild ??



CHIT !!1 stihl cant upload pix


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Not many $25 saw deals around here. Would live to find some like that
> 
> 
> Rick



Yeah. Not many deals around here. 

People pretty proud of them used saws.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wait till Robin sees the original owners manual !
> 
> saw is in excellent shape,,maybe carb rebuild ??
> 
> 
> 
> CHIT !!1 stihl cant upload pix



Me neither ?


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Not many deals around here.
> 
> People pretty proud of them used saws.....



















One of these deals is not like the others .....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Me neither ?



And i got pix of three saws to show !!


----------



## dancan

Can't upload direct to the site but can upload to a photo hosting site and paste the link .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> And i got pix of three saws to show !!



Thats kinda funny since I posted 3 saws LOL


----------



## roncoinc

.png seems to go like dan's,,but not jpg's


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> .png seems to go like dan's,,but not jpg's



Nope,cant even upload a .png


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Thats kinda funny since I posted 3 saws LOL



I should email you the pix !!


----------



## dancan

Not direct to the site .

Ole Biscuit forgot to share a photo of the boat he was building .


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> I should email you the pix !!



i did .

see if you can post them ?


----------



## dancan

These ole saws ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dan;
Maybe you can teach Ron to post pictures. 

Then I can learn.......


----------



## dancan

I got stuff done today , I got the genny in the shed , ready if needed , the lawn mowed for the last time this year and the mowers put awy in the other shed , winter's coming and I'm tryin to get ready , I fired up the "Other" guy's 0h26 , got's to put a good chain on it and the 0h17 is ready (Robin approved , both saws sans-flippycap) .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> These ole saws ?




First pic is a $10 yard sail find from original owner.

The Jred came with the original owners manual and the homie is excellent and runs,,both $50..


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Dan;
> Maybe you can teach Ron to post pictures.
> 
> Then I can learn.......



Most of the time , when the site is not being attacked I just attach them here but from my phone or puter I'll put some up on google+ photos , picassa , some use photobucket etc .
Some websites won't host a pic , only a link to a pic .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> First pic is a $10 yard sail find from original owner.
> 
> The Jred came with the original owners manual and the homie is excellent and runs,,both $50..



I'll give you your 25 for the Jred , that Homolight is worth at least 150$ to the right fella so you'll be in the money .......LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> i'll give you your 25 for the jred , that homolight is worth at least 150$ to the right fella so you'll be in the money .......lol




pphhhtthhppptttttt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

had to enable Javascript


----------



## roncoinc

John,,you runnin win7 ?


----------



## dancan

I thot I had the script enabled on my puter , I guess not LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> John,,you runnin win7 ?



He said the new to him lappy had 7 .


----------



## dancan

I see ole Captn Bligh down there with his 3 masted schooner LOL


----------



## roncoinc

The 451 is 44 cc ..


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Most of the time , when the site is not being attacked I just attach them here but from my phone or puter I'll put some up on google+ photos , picassa , some use photobucket etc .
> Some websites won't host a pic , only a link to a pic .



Host?
Link?
Slow down.


----------



## Cantdog

Damn good score Ron.....I like them all.....but one more than the others......LOL!! Didn't I get one of those off you before???? Parts saw......Might have just been a E not a EV....can't remember....


----------



## jimdad07

Ran that 268 in some 16" hard maple here a little bit ago. That saw is no slouch, took me over a year to do that saw, well worth it. Using the original cylinder and a slab sided piston, I like it.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I thot I had the script enabled on my puter , I guess not LOL



Did you or did you not ??

requires a reboot after enabling then have to allow Java to "chk"..


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Damn good score Ron.....I like them all.....but one more than the others......LOL!! Didn't I get one of those off you before???? Parts saw......Might have just been a E not a EV....can't remember....



I "think" it had the heated handlebar switch ??


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Ran that 268 in some 16" hard maple here a little bit ago. That saw is no slouch, took me over a year to do that saw, well worth it. Using the original cylinder and a slab sided piston, I like it.



Now get rid of the creamsickles and get REAL !!


----------



## dancan

Java is enabled 






Hey look , it's back to normal LOL


----------



## tbone75

Lets see if I can post a pic ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Lets see if I can post a pic ?



I just tried again and cant !!


----------



## tbone75

Win 7 on this one and the new to me flaptop.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I see ole Captn Bligh down there with his 3 masted schooner LOL



Nice boat!!!!

Been on the water all day......have not been near my outboard since July other than to drive by and look at it. Had a LOT of rain..got worried that my battery was flat from pumping all that water......wife and I went down this morning with tools and gas....had to also change a tire on the 68 Saab which is still in the same general area. I was right.....battery had kept the boat dry but lacked the whack to start the 70........pulled the cover off and grabed the "emergency rope" out of it's onboard pouch.....wrapped it around the flywheel...set the manual choke....gave her a yank...fired right up on the first pull....70 Hoss three cyl....2 stroke...ran down to the island had lunch at the camp and ran back against a rugged chop just a while ago....battery all charged up....went up to Steve's and changed the Saab wheel out and she is ready to come to her new home....good day overall......but I didn't get a deal on any saws....today.....yet......hint, hint, nudge, nudge.....LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,i not only got the original operators manual for the 451 but i got the full size IPL and the warranty card too


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I just tried again and cant !!



It has to be a site issue , not a puter issue because I have not changed any settings .
Host your pics on anuther server and post the link , that way you can take your pics with you when you go LOL


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Ran that 268 in some 16" hard maple here a little bit ago. That saw is no slouch, took me over a year to do that saw, well worth it. Using the original cylinder and a slab sided piston, I like it.



Good job Jim.....that Gilardoni cyl is a nice unit....beautifully cast and machined.....but I tell you what....you throw a Mahle 268XP P&C on there...even stock it is a night and day difference.....like a totally different saw....port it and.........it is a very powerful saw.....just won't slow down with a 20" B&C....


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Well,,i not only got the original operators manual for the 451 but i got the full size IPL and the warranty card too



Sell the manual for fifty , the card and ipl for fifty and I'll give you fifty fer the saw , look at all the monies you'll make .


----------



## tbone75

Try again ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good job Jim.....that Gilardoni cyl is a nice unit....beautifully cast and machined.....but I tell you what....you throw a Mahle 268XP P&C on there...even stock it is a night and day difference.....like a totally different saw....port it and.........it is a very powerful saw.....just won't slow down with a 20" B&C....



Think that is what on my 268 ? Then the 266/268 Ron/Racer too ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Think that is what on my 268 ? Then the 266/268 Ron/Racer too ! :msp_w00t:



That Mahle 268XP cyl is a hot unit.....though the same bore as the 266XP, which is great runner, the 268XP closed port has much larger transfers....the evolution of the saws...still a lot in there to get with a grinder.....and get the squish down to 0.020" wheeee!!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> It has to be a site issue , not a puter issue because I have not changed any settings .
> Host your pics on anuther server and post the link , that way you can take your pics with you when you go LOL



I have all my pix saved anyway.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> That Mahle 268XP cyl is a hot unit.....though the same bore as the 266XP, which is great runner, the 268XP closed port has much larger transfers....the evolution of the saws...still a lot in there to get with a grinder.....and get the squish down to 0.020" wheeee!!!



The setup i sent John was ground for racing,even finger ports,pretty wild job and SCREEEEEMS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That Mahle 268XP cyl is a hot unit.....though the same bore as the 266XP, which is great runner, the 268XP closed port has much larger transfers....the evolution of the saws...still a lot in there to get with a grinder.....and get the squish down to 0.020" wheeee!!!



Wonder what this 288 has on it ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The setup i sent John was ground for racing,even finger ports,pretty wild job and SCREEEEEMS !!!!!!!!!!!



Yes it does !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Good job Jim.....that Gilardoni cyl is a nice unit....beautifully cast and machined.....but I tell you what....you throw a Mahle 268XP P&C on there...even stock it is a night and day difference.....like a totally different saw....port it and.........it is a very powerful saw.....just won't slow down with a 20" B&C....



Turns out that cylinder is a Mahle!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The setup i sent John was ground for racing,even finger ports,pretty wild job and SCREEEEEMS !!!!!!!!!!!



268


----------



## dancan

[video=youtube_share;l03Ihen6gDE]http://youtu.be/l03Ihen6gDE[/video]


Idahoe Jim workin the taters .


Sorry John .


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Turns out that cylinder is a Mahle!



AHHH.....I thought you had a regular 268.....that Mahle is a good unit for sure!!!


----------



## sefh3

Can you see this?


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Can you see this?
> QUOTE]
> 
> no,,,but i can SMELL it !!


----------



## Cantdog

sefh3 said:


> Can you see this?



Yep.....


----------



## sefh3

roncoinc said:


> sefh3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see this?
> QUOTE]
> 
> no,,,but i can SMELL it !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you Ron, I thought I would see if I can post a picture and that's all I could find.
Click to expand...


----------



## dancan

Idahoe Jim with his Ruskey Gravely .

[video=youtube_share;PEnh1rC-34M]http://youtu.be/PEnh1rC-34M[/video]


Sorry John


----------



## dancan

[video=youtube;4z9Ipywh3IM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4z9Ipywh3IM#t=318[/video]

Rusky Tater Jim LOL

Sorry John .


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> AHHH.....I thought you had a regular 268.....that Mahle is a good unit for sure!!!



She's an XP. Jimmy is sending me a 372 to rebuild, looking forward to that. Next saw on the bench is that old Johnny Red 90. The case needs to be split as there's bar oil in the crankcase.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Thot Flappy was cured after a good old fashion mowin ?????



Headache was gone....but still felt like chit all day...just not able to get going like i wanted to.


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Headache was gone....but still felt like chit all day...just not able to get going like i wanted to.



Funny how the recovery time changes as you get older. I drink too much now I ain't worth a dam for most of a day afterwards.


----------



## jimdad07

Videos are trying to load Dan.


----------



## little possum

Home from sleepin in the sand all weekend. Tried sleepin under the truck cause it was rainin last night. hahah Roughing it, but the biere kept me warm


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> She's an XP. Jimmy is sending me a 372 to rebuild, looking forward to that. Next saw on the bench is that old Johnny Red 90. The case needs to be split as there's bar oil in the crankcase.



Its an XP too...good stock Mahle jug for you to run or port.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Funny how the recovery time changes as you get older. I drink too much now I ain't worth a dam for most of a day afterwards.



Exactly.


----------



## tbone75

Squeelers playing tonight Ron ?


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Its an XP too...good stock Mahle jug for you to run or port.



The 266 coming your way is an XP with a Mahle cylinder as well.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Squeelers playing tonight Ron ?



Monday nite.


----------



## roncoinc

just logged in on my laptop and cant post pic from it either,,somethin messed someplace !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Wonder what kinda snake this was?








Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Clean piston and cylinder with easy off or purple power?


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Wonder what kinda snake this was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



King snake ! LOL Shouldn't hurt them , they eat other snakes ,rats,mice !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Squeelers playing tonight Ron ?



Did you know that Ron is the world's most powerful fan?


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> King snake ! LOL Shouldn't hurt them , they eat other snakes ,rats,mice !



Oops. To late. I'll ignore the next one. Lol


Rick


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> Clean piston and cylinder with easy off or purple power?
> 
> 
> Rick



Purple power for those, I could be wrong but the easy off might etch the cylinder. Works great for the plastics though.

Looks like a milk snake to me, I get them in my woodpile sometimes.


----------



## little possum

Hey John! And everybody else


----------



## roncoinc

Dont use PizzOff on alumnium


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Hey John! And everybody else



Hey LP !


----------



## pioneerguy600

The weather let me/us go to the camp after all and it was a good weekend for just relaxing. My neighbors were up also so spent some time jawwing with them.


----------



## roncoinc

Should i go for this one ??

Partners Chainsaw s50


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> Purple power for those, I could be wrong but the easy off might etch the cylinder. Works great for the plastics though.
> 
> Looks like a milk snake to me, I get them in my woodpile sometimes.





roncoinc said:


> Dont use PizzOff on alumnium



Got it. Mines diluted so off to Wally World I go. 


Rick


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> Got it. Mines diluted so off to Wally World I go.
> 
> 
> Rick



I boil mine in water and purple power, a bead blaster is probably the most thorough way I've seen yet.


----------



## jimdad07

Back to work tomorrow after a full week off, the dark cloud of angst and depression is hovering ominously over my head...............................sigh.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> She's an XP. Jimmy is sending me a 372 to rebuild, looking forward to that. Next saw on the bench is that old Johnny Red 90. The case needs to be split as there's bar oil in the crankcase.





jimdad07 said:


> Back to work tomorrow after a full week off, the dark cloud of angst and depression is hovering ominously over my head...............................sigh.



You need a shot of Blanton's Single Barrel. 

I'll being you one.

Do t know how I double quoted.......


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> Back to work tomorrow after a full week off, the dark cloud of angst and depression is hovering ominously over my head...............................sigh.



I feel for ya man. Happy I have a job but like a lot of other folks these days way overworked, underpaid and underappreciated. But, it's a job.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Long day.. back to the grind tomorrow... YAY!


----------



## Stihl 041S

John must still be sorting. 

Hiding the good stuff.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John must still be sorting.
> 
> Hiding the good stuff.



Checking out the back of muh eye lids ! LOL

To bad I can't stay that way !


----------



## dancan

ZZZzzzZZZlakerzzz !!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> ZZZzzzZZZlakerzzz !!!!!



A-Yup......

Morning Night Dan.....


----------



## dancan

Have a good day/night Rob , where's the rest of them plainers ????


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Have a good day/night Rob , where's the rest of them plainers ????



About to .....

And Pick up their socks.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers!


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning slackers!



Good afternoon ......


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys.


----------



## roncoinc

Three diff puters cant post a pick on any 

sent them to dan of the Jred paperwork.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Ron, Dan and Stubby! 

Ron...it'll be OK buddy!


----------



## roncoinc

J*b ?????????

w**k ???????????

bad words,cant even type them 

lets see,,what to do today ??

oh,,pick up that partner S50,,pretty nice shape..

then a carb kit in the new Jred 451ev..

then maybe the old sears yard sail find..

the nice little homie to run to treat fuel system and run dry after trying it out.

sometime make a trip to fill some small propane tanks for the grill's and outside burners.

oh yeh,,call the lobster pound to line up two dozen lobsters to pick up tomorrow..

what else can i fit in ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> J*b ?????????
> 
> w**k ???????????
> 
> bad words,cant even type them
> 
> lets see,,what to do today ??
> 
> oh,,pick up that partner S50,,pretty nice shape..
> 
> then a carb kit in the new Jred 451ev..
> 
> then maybe the old sears yard sail find..
> 
> the nice little homie to run to treat fuel system and run dry after trying it out.
> 
> sometime make a trip to fill some small propane tanks for the grill's and outside burners.
> 
> oh yeh,,call the lobster pound to line up two dozen lobsters to pick up tomorrow..
> 
> what else can i fit in ??



You be lucky to get 2 things done off that list in one day......LOL..:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You be lucky to get 2 things done off that list in one day......LOL..:msp_rolleyes:



Probly true,,,,but,,,i got all the time in the world to do them 

and if they dont get done,,like most dont,,i dont care


----------



## roncoinc

Waiting for Dan to post them pix For Robin..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> J*b ?????????
> 
> w**k ???????????
> 
> bad words,cant even type them
> 
> lets see,,what to do today ??
> 
> oh,,pick up that partner S50,,pretty nice shape..
> 
> then a carb kit in the new Jred 451ev..
> 
> then maybe the old sears yard sail find..
> 
> the nice little homie to run to treat fuel system and run dry after trying it out.
> 
> sometime make a trip to fill some small propane tanks for the grill's and outside burners.
> 
> oh yeh,,call the lobster pound to line up two dozen lobsters to pick up tomorrow..
> 
> what else can i fit in ??



You are just the man to do it too!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Waiting for Dan to post them pix For Robin..



It's Monday.......he's probably all drove up.....whipping the peons in to shape for the week...


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning all. Now to begin a new week of getting grief from customers and drinking the company coolaide. 

Going to be a good week. 

Sliced the tip I my rt forefinger last night trying to clean my multitool knife so didn't get much done on 45 Husky other than mental walk through of put together. Guess it will wait til later in the week . Did get the piston cleaned up and light scratches out. Cylinder is next. New OEM ring to put in. Can't wait to get it into wood when its done. Got new diaphragms for the carb too. Just have to do those in the right order. LOL

Enjoy the relaxing day there Ron! Try not to fondle the Partner too long. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Oh yeah Gmorning everyone. 

Good to see John sleeping a little this morning. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Morning all. Now to begin a new week of getting grief from customers and drinking the company coolaide. 
> 
> Going to be a good week.
> 
> Sliced the tip I my rt forefinger last night trying to clean my multitool knife so didn't get much done on 45 Husky other than mental walk through of put together. Guess it will wait til later in the week . Did get the piston cleaned up and light scratches out. Cylinder is next. New OEM ring to put in. Can't wait to get it into wood when its done. Got new diaphragms for the carb too. Just have to do those in the right order. LOL
> 
> Enjoy the relaxing day there Don! Try not to fondle the Partner too long. 
> 
> 
> Rick



Now that i know you dont need the b&c for that 45 i can send the box out today.
reg mail or you want to spring for priority ??


----------



## tbone75

Mornings stihl suck , even more for the time being ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Mornings stihl suck , even more for the time being ! LOL



I been sayin that and sayin that but nobody listens !!!


----------



## dancan

Ron I'm at w__k so if you sent me some pics it wont be till tonight to put them up .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Ron I'm at w__k so if you sent me some pics it wont be till tonight to put them up .



Cussin' like that already today?! Gonna be a long day Dan.... :tongue2:


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Now that i know you dont need the b&c for that 45 i can send the box out today.
> reg mail or you want to spring for priority ??



Regular is good. You're not far and I can always do the heat cycles without a chain brake. 


Rick


----------



## jimdad07

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! F****************************************************************************************k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Looks like my pictures will have to wait.....


After talking with another guy from the museum, I have decided to get a diesel for my first car/truck.
He runs an old diesel volvo wagon on french fry oil.. I always heard it has got too hard to find, he said that almost no one does it here.
The oil is either free, or 10 cents a litre. Every place is happy to get rid of it.


I am thinking either an early 90s ford diesel pickup, or a 1970s mercedes 300d.


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> Morning guys.
> Looks like my pictures will have to wait.....
> 
> 
> After talking with another guy from the museum, I have decided to get a diesel for my first car/truck.
> He runs an old diesel volvo wagon on french fry oil.. I always heard it has got too hard to find, he said that almost no one does it here.
> The oil is either free, or 10 cents a litre. Every place is happy to get rid of it.
> 
> 
> I am thinking either an early 90s ford diesel pickup, or a 1970s mercedes 300d.



Works well in the summer but do your homework for winter use. I'm told that the older the truck the better, apparently the newer ones don't care for it much.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Morning guys.
> Looks like my pictures will have to wait.....
> 
> 
> After talking with another guy from the museum, I have decided to get a diesel for my first car/truck.
> He runs an old diesel volvo wagon on french fry oil.. I always heard it has got too hard to find, he said that almost no one does it here.
> The oil is either free, or 10 cents a litre. Every place is happy to get rid of it.
> 
> 
> I am thinking either an early 90s ford diesel pickup, or a 1970s mercedes 300d.



You need a 100% mechanical pump setup. Depending on your driving habbits, it may or may not work for you. Most systems require both straight diesel and oil, you start and stop on fuel and heat the oil with coolant, etc. Great concept.. but not super easy. 

Also on the older Ford trucks, check the front suspension, hubs (if 4 wd), door hinges and the transmission. They were solid trucks but those were their weakness. Glow plugs were also notoriously short lived in the 7.3's. 6.9's weren't so bad..


----------



## IEL

jimdad07 said:


> Works well in the summer but do your homework for winter use. I'm told that the older the truck the better, apparently the newer ones don't care for it much.



We dont really have winter here..... LOL
Its above 32 almost all year... 

I think that the early fords would be real good, due to their dual fuel tanks.
Im going to start looking this winter.

Throw a tidy tank in the back with a 12v pump to collect the oil, put together a filter system.



The first gen rams with the earlier 12v cummins are pretty affordable here as well.
They might be about perfect.



Atleast I know someone who has done it for a long time. He said he would be happy to help me with it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> We dont really have winter here..... LOL
> Its above 32 almost all year...
> 
> I think that the early fords would be real good, due to their dual fuel tanks.
> Im going to start looking this winter.
> 
> Throw a tidy tank in the back with a 12v pump to collect the oil, put together a filter system.
> 
> 
> 
> The first gen rams with the earlier 12v cummins are pretty affordable here as well.
> They might be about perfect.
> 
> 
> Atleast I know someone who has done it for a long time. He said he would be happy to help me with it.




Winter.. we don't either here. I'm talking anything below 50* F and they won't start with out the block heater or lots of liquid ring remover. Not just the pick ups either.. it's more of an International thing. Glad the Macks aren't as picky. 


My personal favorite on the yard is the old 3-53 Detroit with worn out muffler (no baffles left in that can) and an elbow. She ALWAYS starts and screams all day long moving that roller.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Guess what I'm trying to tell you Geoff, don't buy someone else's worn out problems and then try to retrofit. If you have a great running diesel, then go for it.. but remember a vehicle is more than the motor. A vehicle with a well worn body is no fun to own either.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Guess what I'm trying to tell you Geoff, don't buy someone else's worn out problems and then try to retrofit. If you have a great running diesel, then go for it.. but remember a vehicle is more than the motor. A vehicle with a well worn body is no fun to own either.



I agree. Time better spent when starting with a known good vehicle. 

I don't worry about body dmg so much as I work at a body shop and my guys are very good. And cheap, for me at least. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

Got a friend in town ran a mercedes and a for pickup off the stuff.
he processed it in his gargae,had a nice setup,made good fuel.

BUT,,he was always having problems with both vehicles..

then something went wrong with the processing planr and it all burnt down to the ground including his two vehicles and almost lost his house..

he didnt save any money...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Got a friend in town ran a mercedes and a for pickup off the stuff.
> he processed it in his gargae,had a nice setup,made good fuel.
> 
> BUT,,he was always having problems with both vehicles..
> 
> then something went wrong with the processing planr and it all burnt down to the ground including his two vehicles and almost lost his house..
> 
> he didnt save any money...



EXACTLY!

The vehicles that took this type of 'fuel' well are all over 20 years old at this point. Old diesels get EXPENSIVE in a hurry. Injectors, pumps, dual batteries, etc are big money items. There is a reason I stick with small block gas motors....


----------



## jimdad07

I remember being 16, couldn't wait to bang my head against the wall. Hell I don't think I learned a single thing the easy way. Way too much pride and boy did I know everything, the older I get the dumber I get.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

One 12hr day done 5 to go

Then of course two weeks of 15hr days comin up

But there is a shiney new shotgun at the end of it all

A lot of firewood to cut for my parents yet and tryin to fix the carb on their four wheeler

And so much huntin to do! Geese and ducks and deer and turkey and maybe bear!!


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Mornin kids!
> 
> One 12hr day done 5 to go
> 
> Then of course two weeks of 15hr days comin up
> 
> But there is a shiney new shotgun at the end of it all
> 
> A lot of firewood to cut for my parents yet and tryin to fix the carb on their four wheeler
> 
> And so much huntin to do! Geese and ducks and deer and turkey and maybe bear!!



Hunting time is upon us!


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Hunting time is upon us!



Yes sir!


----------



## tbone75

2 more naps today already !! Stihl got no energy !

Phiso people will be here at 3pm to do something to me ? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> 2 more naps today already !! Stihl got no energy !
> 
> Phiso people will be here at 3pm to do something to me ? LOL



Hopefully no probes


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hopefully no probes



It was either do this stuff at home or they were putting me into a rest home to do it.

At home !!!! No problem !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Did make it down stairs yesterday !! LOL OL and her Brother and Uncle were cleaning out the basement to get wood in. Had to show them what saws to move. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> 2 more naps today already !! Stihl got no energy !
> 
> Phiso people will be here at 3pm to do something to me ? LOL



Git ur sleep man. You need it. 

My boss says as you get older your two biggest problems are with your front junk and junk in the trunk. 

Hope they take it easy on you. Just let em know you've had a hard life and need a break. LOL. My FIL says that all the time. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

Stihl need to clean out my chimney and stove for the winter yet. Going to have to just go very easy doing that,could have started a fire the last 2 days ! 
Mine is easy nuff to clean out,7" well casing. Just go out there and beat the chit out of it with a hammer,pull the crap out the bottom clean out hole. LOL


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Git ur sleep man. You need it.
> 
> My boss says as you get older your two biggest problems are with your front junk and junk in the trunk.
> 
> Hope they take it easy on you. Just let em know you've had a hard life and need a break. LOL. My FIL says that all the time.
> 
> 
> Rick



You work in the body shop ? I had one for 7 yrs. LOL Loved painting the most !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> You work in the body shop ? I had one for 7 yrs. LOL Loved painting the most !!



Yep. I'm an estimator and when I need something my guys usually just take care of it. Kinda nice. Of course I get them paid!! Guys in my shop make good$$. We do mostly Lexus with a sprinkle of Porsche, Audi and other brands. Busiest job I've ever had. 

You should get someone to clean that chimney for you buddy. Have to get mine swept. It is time. Might call a friend to show me and help so I can do it myself from now on. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Yep. I'm an estimator and when I need something my guys usually just take care of it. Kinda nice. Of course I get them paid!! Guys in my shop make good$$. We do mostly Lexus with a sprinkle of Porsche, Audi and other brands. Busiest job I've ever had.
> 
> You should get someone to clean that chimney for you buddy. Have to get mine swept. It is time. Might call a friend to show me and help so I can do it myself from now on.
> 
> 
> Rick



Very good money in high end stuff like that !

My chimney is 26' out of the ground ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Very good money in high end stuff like that !
> 
> My chimney is 26' out of the ground ! LOL



The shop does well, me, meh. It's a job LOL. My chimney is only one floor then above the roof line. Want to put in a bigger stove downstairs sometime this winter to heat the whole house and not just my upstairs. Get my electric bill under control in the winter. 


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Stihl need to clean out my chimney and stove for the winter yet. Going to have to just go very easy doing that,could have started a fire the last 2 days !
> Mine is easy nuff to clean out,7" well casing. Just go out there and beat the chit out of it with a hammer,pull the crap out the bottom clean out hole. LOL



How about I come over next week and do it?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> How about I come over next week and do it?



You are going to clean his exhaust out?! This could go wrong in a few short sentences!


----------



## roncoinc

Another day,,another saw 

this partner S50 sure is in very nice shape !


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Another day,,another saw
> 
> this partner S50 sure is in very nice shape !



Looks good Ron. Are those a high revving saw or just plain torquey? I don't have any experience with those at all.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Looks good Ron. Are those a high revving saw or just plain torquey? I don't have any experience with those at all.



Acres says 8,300 rpn,,dunno if that in the cut or WOT ?? 
sure seems a LOT more than that when i open it up !!
maybe Jery can shed some light ??

ended up giving the guy $30,,took a piece of tygon fuel line and a piece for tank vent,,rinsed out the tank,cleaned filter,,5th pull running !!


----------



## roncoinc

This part was funny 

nice chain on it,probly never sharpened,,,BUT,,,the bananna bar on upside down !!! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> This part was funny
> 
> nice chain on it,probly never sharpened,,,BUT,,,the bananna bar on upside down !!! LOL !!




Rolling Rock ! BLECH !!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Rolling Rock ! BLECH !!!



Was thinkin the same thing LOL
Since the pyhsio people come to you and you gots no gym you should show them the workout wood pile and get them to show you how to do it


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> This part was funny
> 
> nice chain on it,probly never sharpened,,,BUT,,,the bananna bar on upside down !!! LOL !!



Never saw a replaceable tip banana bar. 

The upside down is an immediate double take. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Acres says 8,300 rpn,,dunno if that in the cut or WOT ??
> sure seems a LOT more than that when i open it up !!
> maybe Jery can shed some light ??
> 
> ended up giving the guy $30,,took a piece of tygon fuel line and a piece for tank vent,,rinsed out the tank,cleaned filter,,5th pull running !!



That style of Partner was the first ones I ever got to run and cut with. I worked clearing 12 miles of heavy transmission lines, 65' wide, contractor supplied the saws, fuel and oil. Don`t think I ever worked any saw any harder and they stood up real good. They were not high revving saws but had great torque and cut pretty fast for their era.I think they tuned in around 10,000, they were out just prior to the high revving saws that came out later.


----------



## tbone75

Just had Taco Salad fer supper ! Now I am having a apple , fresh picked down the road here.


----------



## dancan

Road apples ???


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That style of Partner was the first ones I ever got to run and cut with. I worked clearing 12 miles of heavy transmission lines, 65' wide, contractor supplied the saws, fuel and oil. Don`t think I ever worked any saw any harder and they stood up real good. They were not high revving saws but had great torque and cut pretty fast for their era.I think they tuned in around 10,000, they were out just prior to the high revving saws that came out later.



They are a nice compact built saw ! 

Some nice guy on here gave me a P70 a year or so ago. LOL

SUCKER !!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Road apples ???



Sure , why not ! Just a little grassy. LOL


Early morning steamers ! LOL


----------



## dancan

That series of saw had it's own unique look , almost like a cube .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They are a nice compact built saw !
> 
> Some nice guy on here gave me a P70 a year or so ago. LOL
> 
> SUCKER !!! :hmm3grin2orange:



That`s the model I was running on the line clearing, almost all hardwood in the 16" and up to 30" for more than 5 miles, then all big softwood. That P70 stood up real nice. East Lake Ainsley area, Cape Breton.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> That series of saw had it's own unique look , almost like a cube .



The first cinder block saw I ever seen or run.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Headed to the basement to see what the OL is doing ? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Gravely strikes again!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Gravely strikes again!



Did you dig out your taters?


----------



## dancan

Ron's "Out There" getting people jealous and they're tellin him he sucks .
I think I seen Ron smile LOL


----------



## IEL

Hey guys.

Thanks for the advice on old diesels...

I guess the fuel savings could be more than offset by repairs....

It seems a small gas pickup is the way to go....


----------



## little possum

Small gas saver car! And a decent pickup!


----------



## roncoinc

ROBIN !!!!!!!!!!!


rOBIN !!!!!

ROBIN !!

help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








the tilly carb on the 451 ..
no wonder it was hard to start,,flooding !!
the rod holding the metering lever broked !!
low jet was closed.
hi jet 1/4 turn out !
rod,lever,needle,spring,all just laying in there.. 

can i use a finish nail ??


----------



## dancan

Ron be playin "Little Blue Troll" out there , shows a nice find , cheaper than 3 packs of smokes up here and I'm seein sparks LOL


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on old diesels...
> 
> I guess the fuel savings could be more than offset by repairs....
> 
> It seems a small gas pickup is the way to go....



OR,,,a small diesel and use home heating oil like everybody here does for about a dollar a gallon cheaper !!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> ROBIN !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> rOBIN !!!!!
> 
> ROBIN !!
> 
> help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tilly carb on the 451 ..
> no wonder it was hard to start,,flooding !!
> the rod holding the metering lever broked !!
> low jet was closed.
> hi jet 1/4 turn out !
> rod,lever,needle,spring,all just laying in there..
> 
> can i use a finish nail ??





I never seen a lever rod that long before...............


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron be playin "Little Blue Troll" out there , shows a nice find , cheaper than 3 packs of smokes up here and I'm seein sparks LOL



I dunno what you mean ??


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> The first cinder block saw I ever seen or run.....LOL



Designed by the same guy that did the Volvos ......


----------



## jimdad07

I dug the taters Jerry a few weeks ago, ended up with 140# out of about half that plot, the other part was garlic and onions. The non root crops did ok, beans did very well plus I left enough on the stalk to gets seeds out of them for next year.


----------



## tbone75

Chimney is all cleaned out , first fire of the year is burning ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jimdad07

I love this time of year when it starts to cool down. Working in the shop tonight getting it ready for winter.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Chimney is all cleaned out , first fire of the year is burning ! :msp_thumbsup:



Stay warm buddy, gotta love the first fire if the year!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I dug the taters Jerry a few weeks ago, ended up with 140# out of about half that plot, the other part was garlic and onions. The non root crops did ok, beans did very well plus I left enough on the stalk to gets seeds out of them for next year.



You need bout 3 times that many taters for the winter !

I got a few onions and carrots was it !


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Stay warm buddy, gotta love the first fire if the year!



Little too much already ! Just got a small fire going to check things out.


The OL is watching the Squeelers ! :bang:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You need bout 3 times that many taters for the winter !
> 
> I got a few onions and carrots was it !



thats 420 lbs of taters !!!!

what kind of diet you on !! ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Little too much already ! Just got a small fire going to check things out.
> 
> 
> The OL is watching the Squeelers ! :bang:



Tell her i said squeelers suck !!


----------



## tbone75

Done wore my azz out tonight ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> thats 420 lbs of taters !!!!
> 
> what kind of diet you on !! ??



Bet he cooks them well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Done wore my azz out tonight ! LOL



You better not be pushing it too hard!!..:msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> thats 420 lbs of taters !!!!
> 
> what kind of diet you on !! ??



2 adults and 2 growing kids ! That takes a lot of taters !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> done wore my azz out tonight ! Lol



quit tucking the ol in until your better!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Not quit cool enuf to turn the FURNACE on


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You better not be pushing it too hard!!..:msp_mad:



Took me all afternoon to do a 2 hr job ! :msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 2 adults and 2 growing kids ! That takes a lot of taters !



On a good year /growing season we would have between 600-800 lbs of taters in the fall. Seven of us would use them up with no waste. Always kept 60 -80 lbs for seed.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> quit tucking the ol in until your better!!!!!!!!



Taint dead yet !

Just got dang close !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Took me all afternoon to do a 2 hr job ! :msp_confused:



You be sure to pace yourself and don`t do nuthin stupid or else!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 2 adults and 2 growing kids ! That takes a lot of taters !



Thats over a pound of taters every day 365 days straight !!

about $150 worth !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Taint dead yet !
> 
> Just got dang close !



Yeh,,i know ,, 

i had the trailer all hooked up and ready to head to ohier


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You be sure to pace yourself and don`t do nuthin stupid or else!!



that only leaves him the " else " choice !! LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You be sure to pace yourself and don`t do nuthin stupid or else!!



You meen he cant port his walker ?? ....hehheeeehhheeeeeeeehhheeeeeeeeeee !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> that only leaves him the " else " choice !! LOL !



What is the else ? I like Stihls ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Gabby bunch tonight. I'm headed to bed.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,i know ,,
> 
> i had the trailer all hooked up and ready to head to ohier



Gonna beat them other vulchers weren't ya ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What is the else ? I like Stihls ! :hmm3grin2orange:



The or else is that I will be delivering those Stihl parts in person and will kick your sorry azz while I am at it.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Gabby bunch tonight. I'm headed to bed.



Nite Flappy !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Gabby bunch tonight. I'm headed to bed.



Nite Jimmy.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The or else is that I will be delivering those Stihl parts in person and will kick your sorry azz while I am at it.....LOL



One way to get your sorry azz down here ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What is the else ? I like Stihls ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Well,,you should know by now the results of " STIHLITOSIS " !!!

Maybe i leave the trailer hooked up so i can get there befor Jimmy ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> One way to get your sorry azz down here ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Just completed the resturaunt,I gots time on muh hands.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

OH !1 OH !1 OH !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

John,,either tell her i said squeelers suck or i got HEr cell # and will call and do it myself !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You meen he cant port his walker ?? ....hehheeeehhheeeeeeeehhheeeeeeeeeee !!



Sure glad it didn't cost me nuttin ! Only used it twice ! 

Did use a cane today.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just completed the resturaunt,I gots time on muh hands.....LOL



Good ! Come and get this gas fridge !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> ROBIN !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> rOBIN !!!!!
> 
> ROBIN !!
> 
> help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tilly carb on the 451 ..
> no wonder it was hard to start,,flooding !!
> the rod holding the metering lever broked !!
> low jet was closed.
> hi jet 1/4 turn out !
> rod,lever,needle,spring,all just laying in there..
> 
> can i use a finish nail ??



Wow...never seen that....those rods are SS.....you must have another in tilly carb someplace......if not I can send you one.....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Gonna beat them other vulchers weren't ya ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I was always calling her from a warmed up truck


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OH !1 OH !1 OH !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> John,,either tell her i said squeelers suck or i got HEr cell # and will call and do it myself !!



Nope , aint tellin her ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Sure glad it didn't cost me nuttin ! Only used it twice !
> 
> Did use a cane today.



Musta been a " candy " cane,,to match the creamsickle colors ! LOl !1


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Wow...never seen that....those rods are SS.....you must have another in tilly carb someplace......if not I can send you one.....



One off a 49 work ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> One off a 49 work ?



Not sure....have to look.....completely different series carb.....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Wow...never seen that....those rods are SS.....you must have another in tilly carb someplace......if not I can send you one.....



I got a tilly off a 535 but it has the plastic block/spacer the rod snaps into,,to short.
this one slides thru holes in the metal housing ,no screw hold in,you must know ?
look at the pic and see almost a full inch long !!
went thru all the tilly's i had and none like that..
saw sitting on my bench now,,dont even need to take carb off to work on that side 
that little rod and three screws and saw is a runner !!


how you like the pix of the paperwork ?? 
dont meen much to most but i like that stuff..

if ya gots one,yeh,send it out first thing in the mornin


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Not sure....have to look.....completely different series carb.....



Why you listenin to a squeel lover ?

they dont know about REAL saws !!


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,John,,,been thru it with her already..on the phone..
just tell her i'm watching the game and she knows what i want to say 


Or i DO call !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## jimdad07

Nite Jerry

This Jred is one nasty azz piece of saw. Dam thing is a mess. Be a good one to use for milling though.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> I got a tilly off a 535 but it has the plastic block/spacer the rod snaps into,,to short.
> this one slides thru holes in the metal housing ,no screw hold in,you must know ?
> look at the pic and see almost a full inch long !!
> went thru all the tilly's i had and none like that..
> saw sitting on my bench now,,dont even need to take carb off to work on that side
> that little rod and three screws and saw is a runner !!
> 
> 
> how you like the pix of the paperwork ??
> dont meen much to most but i like that stuff..
> 
> if ya gots one,yeh,send it out first thing in the mornin



I like the pics of the paperwork. It's nice to see it come along with the saws. Tells you where the thinking was around different things at the time, safety, maintenance, oil quality and kind.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nite Jerry

Nite Jimmy.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Well I've effectively cleared the room so now I'll go and pack a box. LOL:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> Well I've effectively cleared the room so now I'll go and pack a box. LOL:hmm3grin2orange:



We're not all cleared Rick. How's the saw life treating you tonight?


----------



## tbone75

Slug is just done !

You guys have a good one !


----------



## IEL

Night Jerry.
Night John.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Slug is just done !
> 
> You guys have a good one !



Nite John, hi Geoff.


----------



## IEL

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention something.

Remember how that guy let me display his saws along with mine?
At the end of the event he said they were all my saws!

He was never going to run them again, his son doesnt like saws, and he knew I would look after them.

The best part is they get to live in the little mechanics shop at the museum. Its the place he works, so its only right his old saws watch over it.
Yep, 16 or so saws, 3 of them two man, and a place to store/display them!

Some of the gems: IEL AB, pioneer 750, skil 1687 (cant find a record of its existance anywhere, but the lable is crisp and clear as the day it was new. I will have to tear it down to know for sure, but I suspect its the (supposidly nonexistant) gear drive version of the 139cc 1690!)
Hornet two man, IEL super twin two man, some assorted macs (d30, d44, s44, super 250, and a few others) another two man whos make escapes me, pm270, wright blade saw, one man titan, and an assortment of others.


I think I am up to 35 saws or so now? LOL


----------



## IEL

Night guys.


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> We're not all cleared Rick. How's the saw life treating you tonight?



Not to bad. Got the Redmax I sold for parts boxed up and ready to post in the am. Piston and cyl for that one were not around to be found and way to much $$ new. I'll take the little bit I recouped on that and put it back into a project saw for my boy to work on. Something more main stream that parts are around for. 

Hoping to get to the 45 Husky tomorrow night a little more and cleen the cylinder up a little more, piston is good to go. Called about a rim for it today but place didn't answer the phone, try again tomorrow.

Got a nice 445 on the bay and CL. Got one response so far so may have to vary the price a little. Being the "season" and a good size I'm hoping to get pretty much what I'm looking for.

Honestly I'm hoping to run some this weekend but I got a ton here to split and stack still. Hoping the cortisone shot in my heel holds out for me so I can stay mobil enough to handle it. Otherwise I'll be playing hop along split and stack. 

Now aren't you sorry you asked. Diarrhea of the fingers. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night Geoff.


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention something.
> 
> Remember how that guy let me display his saws along with mine?
> At the end of the event he said they were all my saws!
> 
> He was never going to run them again, his son doesnt like saws, and he knew I would look after them.
> 
> The best part is they get to live in the little mechanics shop at the museum. Its the place he works, so its only right his old saws watch over it.
> Yep, 16 or so saws, 3 of them two man, and a place to store/display them!
> 
> Some of the gems: IEL AB, pioneer 750, skil 1687 (cant find a record of its existance anywhere, but the lable is crisp and clear as the day it was new. I will have to tear it down to know for sure, but I suspect its the (supposidly nonexistant) gear drive version of the 139cc 1690!)
> Hornet two man, IEL super twin two man, some assorted macs (d30, d44, s44, super 250, and a few others) another two man whos make escapes me, pm270, wright blade saw, one man titan, and an assortment of others.
> 
> 
> I think I am up to 35 saws or so now? LOL



That is a really cool gift and well deserving. I'm sure he's happy to have them in the hands of someone who'd look after them when he's gone to the big forest in the sky. 

Um, photos, or, it, didn't, happen.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night all.


----------



## dancan

Yup , Geoff and Ron are gonna have a competion on who can rattle the locals "Out There" LOL
Good score !
Rick is right , no pics , didn't happen ........


Hey ZZZzzzZZZzzzlackerzzz !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning Dan.

Hope I can go back to sleep ?


----------



## dancan

Go get some .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Get some sleep John. 

Robin is gonna take over. 

Hey Robin. 

Hey Dan. 

Nothing but big rounds of stainless barrel stock during dumpster patrol. 

Great if ya need it. Boring if ya don't. 

The SS chain was Kool though..... Zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I got a tilly off a 535 but it has the plastic block/spacer the rod snaps into,,to short.
> this one slides thru holes in the metal housing ,no screw hold in,you must know ?
> look at the pic and see almost a full inch long !!
> went thru all the tilly's i had and none like that..
> saw sitting on my bench now,,dont even need to take carb off to work on that side
> that little rod and three screws and saw is a runner !!
> 
> 
> how you like the pix of the paperwork ??
> dont meen much to most but i like that stuff..
> 
> if ya gots one,yeh,send it out first thing in the mornin



Hmmm.....I don't know Ron........I think all the 451's I have here have the plastic block...but I will have to dig out the boxes and look. My 451EV IPL lists that pin as #501 71 39 01.......this is the HK series carb.....HS series (nearly all earlier Jreds) lists it as #501 22 21 01. I believe the carbs with the metal spacer are the better ones....have heard of the plastic ones warping and impossible to get tight and tune. I think Jerry might have posted quite a while ago about somewhere to get the metal replacement spacer for these carbs.....of course my memory may be faulty....

Paperwork is nice.....I have paper IPLS for these saws but not sure on the owners manual.....have a pile of owners manuals for a lot of the Jonsereds saws......bought three large old Tilton binders a few yrs back with nearly all IPLS for saws, cutoff saws and brush saws, dealer updates etc......handy stuff....

As I said earlier these were pro saws and were designed as high speed limbing saws.....you'll note that there is no place on this pro saw to bolt dogs...don't need 'em when limbing......yours is also set up for the Nordfeller attachment........the only Jonsereds that I know of that were setup for this were some 70E's and some 451E/EV's.......not all versions of either just some.....


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Unc!!!! Night Unc!!!


----------



## dancan

On the road again , nite some , morning otherz .


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' Dan

signed............


"The otherz"


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,yup,,this carb has the metal spacer..

dont wanna swap carbs either.

hhhmmm,,,stainless,,small rod,,,,thinking,,,,,,OUCH !!  hurts !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning clowns! Yep we are all clowns!


----------



## jimdad07

Morning fellow circus freaks.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys!

Im up real early today....

Ever have those nights where you suddenly bolt up awake from a sound sleep, and have a snow balls chance in hell of getting back to sleep?
Yep, up at 3:30 am.....

Atleast I wont miss the morning noise today!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Passed a poor garbage man that got ran over this morning on my way to work. Poor guy looked done. Looked like it just happened. People there "helping" and heard EMS go by two minutes later. Crazy. Life comes at you fast. That same spot a FedX guy got killed during a delivery middle of the day. 


Rick


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> Passed a poor garbage man that got ran over this morning on my way to work. Poor guy looked done. Looked like it just happened. People there "helping" and heard EMS go by two minutes later. Crazy. Life comes at you fast. That same spot a FedX guy got killed during a delivery middle of the day.
> 
> 
> Rick



You never know when your number's up, that's a shame.


----------



## IEL

Yep, real sad.


----------



## IEL

I just saw someone open a beer with a chainsaw...
I have to try that.

I need to find a junk chain first....


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Passed a poor garbage man that got ran over this morning on my way to work. Poor guy looked done. Looked like it just happened. People there "helping" and heard EMS go by two minutes later. Crazy. Life comes at you fast. That same spot a FedX guy got killed during a delivery middle of the day.
> 
> 
> Rick



That is so sad, they have a very dangerous job especially with all the speeding distracted drivers on the roads today.


----------



## roncoinc

Going here this morning to pick up 20 buggs for a party.
call ahead like i did and they save bodies from cleaning meat to sell and they will save some for me 
a couple doz good sized bodies can get a lb of meat or more.

Seaview Lobster Company


----------



## IEL

There are getting to be way too many spiders around here.....

Time to get out the crc chlorinated brakleen, and kill a few dozen spiders.
Its very handy having a case of the stuff around.... LOL

Some of those damn things are fat as a grape!


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is so sad, they have a very dangerous job especially with all the speeding distracted drivers on the roads today.



You know the sad part is. Dark clothes, AA male, still dark out, black pavement, no reflective safety vest. That should never happen as cheep as safety vests are at Lowes. I mean like 5$. I'm not saying its the victims fault so don't take me wrong. This should be basic safety requirements at the company level all the way down the line. Accidents still happen but with the right gear a lot can be avoided or at least the dmg minimized. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Working in the highway all the time, safety is something I don't take lightly. No matter what safety equipment you have though, nothing is a sure bet with today's motorist.

Hope he pulls through.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well I cleared the room and didn't even fart!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Working in the highway all the time, safety is something I don't take lightly. No matter what safety equipment you have though, nothing is a sure bet with today's motorist.
> 
> Hope he pulls through.



Well, today was not his day. Dead on the scene per local news and radio. 

You're right. Crazy out there on the road. See it all the time on the bike. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well I cleared the room and didn't even fart!



Usually that's my job. LOL. Just busy working on my end. 


Rick


----------



## IEL

I really need to get my shop cleaned out today...

I will get some pictures of my new saw collection this weekend. I can't get down there until then...
If that big skil is what I think it is, it could be a real gem.
Can't really loose either way... It's either a 123cc gear drive, or a 139cc gear drive..... LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Well, today was not his day. Dead on the scene per local news and radio.
> 
> You're right. Crazy out there on the road. See it all the time on the bike.
> 
> 
> Rick



That's pretty sad there... just trying to do his job.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> I really need to get my shop cleaned out today...
> 
> I will get some pictures of my new saw collection this weekend. I can't get down there until then...
> If that big skil is what I think it is, it could be a real gem.
> Can't really loose either way... It's either a 123cc gear drive, or a 139cc gear drive..... LOL



Geoff-

After the first 121 cc's it's all pretty much the same...


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well I cleared the room and didn't even fart!



Bet ya did ! SBD !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Bet ya did ! SBD !!



You can't prove it!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You can't prove it!!!!



Don't wanna ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jimdad07

Need........more.......chain...saws


----------



## IEL

Well, after almost an hour, and nearly two cans of brake cleaner, I have killed every spider I could find.
All big, scary, likely poisoness, and ready to lay eggs.....
I have likely prevented over 1 million spiders from infesting this island next year.
They reproduce way too fast......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Need........more.......chain...saws



Patience young grass hopper! Wife said you NEED to finish those rooms.. :bang:


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Patience young grass hopper! Wife said you NEED to finish those rooms.. :bang:



I have wife convinced that paint is a want, not a need!.................also told her many other fibs about things such as size and stamina............poor girl.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> I have wife convinced that paint is a want, not a need!.................also told her many other fibs about things such as size and stamina............poor girl.



Heard they were coming out with all of these tips to keeping a happy wife in the "Stubby's Guide to Pleasing a Wife" later this year. Available at a book store near you in paper back.


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Heard they were coming out with all of these tips to keeping a happy wife in the "Stubby's Guide to Pleasing a Wife" later this year. Available at a book store near you in paper back.



Pretty simple really: Direct Deposit


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Pretty simple really: Direct Deposit



Hush.. you'll kill the sales of the book/pamphlet!


----------



## tbone75

Just had a nice walk around the yard,had to use a dang cane. But its getting better !!


----------



## IEL

Glad I killed all those spiders.....
Turns out they were brown widows!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just had a nice walk around the yard,had to use a dang cane. But its getting better !!



...:msp_smile:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just had a nice walk around the yard,had to use a dang cane. But its getting better !!



Good deal John, sounds like you're gaining!


----------



## tbone75

Gaining a little every day ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

John did you take the cat with you?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> John did you take the cat with you?



Like I had a choice on that ! LOL I don't get out of its sight !


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> Just had a nice walk around the yard,had to use a dang cane. But its getting better !!



Not ready for a fight yet then - but I don't really feel for that anyway! 

Just use the time you need to! :msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> ......
> call ahead like i did and they save bodies from cleaning meat to sell and they will save some for me
> a couple doz good sized bodies can get a lb of meat or more..........




You sure you're not related to Robin ?????


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Gaining a little every day ! :msp_thumbsup:



Just take your time, and stay outa' the basement.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Just had a nice walk around the yard,had to use a dang cane. But its getting better !!



Hmmm , I had no issue getting around with a cane when I needed it , it was way better than crutches , at least with a cane people don't look at you funny cause you're slow , it's expected LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

feels great to get out in the sunshine, or even the rain for that matter, after you've been incarcerated in the 'pital. 
couple years ago i was an inmate in the 'pital for about a week. one day i decided i was gonna go outside so instead of dragging my pee bag around on a trolly i just toted it in my hand. while outside one of the local "wardens", on her way HOME, informed me that they don't usually "allow" the patients (she was obviously thinking "inmates") to walk around outside. WHAT? my wife had to hold me back. all i could do was look at this B_____. i thought later of some choice things i coulda said. always happens that way. she shudda gave me some notice she was gonna be that way. idda been ready for her and wudda left her a present in her office if idda known where it was. still pizzes me off.
course i'm guessing the cat ain't giving you a hard time though.
just glad you're alive and getting well. you was missed dude


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Just take your time, and stay outa' the basement.



Just came up out of there ! LOL I was out digging my carrots. LOL

Yes it wore me clean out !

Got 3 - 4 carrots the size of cukes ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> feels great to get out in the sunshine, or even the rain for that matter, after you've been incarcerated in the 'pital.
> couple years ago i was an inmate in the 'pital for about a week. one day i decided i was gonna go outside so instead of dragging my pee bag around on a trolly i just toted it in my hand. while outside one of the local "wardens", on her way HOME, informed me that they don't usually "allow" the patients (she was obviously thinking "inmates") to walk around outside. WHAT? my wife had to hold me back. all i could do was look at this B_____. i thought later of some choice things i coulda said. always happens that way. she shudda gave me some notice she was gonna be that way. idda been ready for her and wudda left her a present in her office if idda known where it was. still pizzes me off.
> course i'm guessing the cat ain't giving you a hard time though.
> just glad you're alive and getting well. you was missed dude



I gave them nurses a real hard time , I guess ? LOL They even tied me to a chair to keep me from running off ! LOL Musta been some good drugs , don't member that ? LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> John did you take the cat with you?



That's what I wanted to know. Bet the Midget cat is happy your back home.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> That's what I wanted to know. Bet the Midget cat is happy your back home.



You know she is ! LOL No body else would take it for a walk ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to send them nurses a thank you card ! And tell them I am very sorry for being such an azz with them ! They were very good to me !!


----------



## tbone75

Got phiso people coming at noon , doc appt at 1pm , them to the gun shop ! LOL Found a pistol I have been looking for !! 
Ruger Vaquero 45LC !! Uncle Mongo gonna help me fix it up a little !! LOL The OL is buying too ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> You sure you're not related to Robin ?????



Guess what i had for supper !! ??

lobstah sammiches !!

Ol and i sat down at the patio table on the deck with a couple drinks and cleaned bodies fo a couple hours..

got about a lb of meat..
now at $28 a lb we did 4 hrs @ $7 an hr !! LOl !!

but 1/2 lb lobstah sammiches pretty good for free


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hmmm , I had no issue getting around with a cane when I needed it , it was way better than crutches , at least with a cane people don't look at you funny cause you're slow , it's expected LOL



Yeh,,,,,,,,,but,,,,,,,,,,,,,you'r kinda slow isnt physical !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I gave them nurses a real hard time , I guess ? LOL They even tied me to a chair to keep me from running off ! LOL Musta been some good drugs , don't member that ? LOL



I laffed like HELL when Angie told me about that !!

figured it wuz like you to beat up on gurls !! LOL !!!


----------



## roncoinc

Ok,,did i miss anybody ???

gotta be nice to Robin,,,Jred carb part you know..
stihl thinkin finish nail would work.

jerry sherrife,,,out of bounds now..

John,,i need echo parts...

Jimmy needs mini mac parts,,caint go there..

rick i got parts to send to,,,he's out..

JimBob,,,just off vaca from here,,safe..

DAMN !! ,,,gotta pick on somebody !!!!!!

i just dont feel right less i'm feelin mean !!! :msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

Even went " out there " to try and get in trubble,,nothing out ther worth the time.


----------



## Cantdog

You can be meen to me Ron......I didn't get a chance to look at the 451 pile today....that "J" thing don't ya know.......

Not a saw score today......but a score none the less....caretaker where I am working asked me if I was interested in buying a jointer.......how big I ask.....says he doesn't know....6"-8" maybe......we go look......a Delta DJ-20.....8"...1.5HP....hardly used...about 15 yrs old......I have one exactly the same at shop.....don't really like it.....but how much I ask???......$200 and I'll load it right in your truck he says......lemme think on it I say.....checked them out online.....$2,400.00 delivered...."Load it" I says.....we'll be parting company soon me thinks...good starter fund for the 12" Powermatic I want......LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,did i miss anybody ???
> 
> gotta be nice to Robin,,,Jred carb part you know..
> stihl thinkin finish nail would work.
> 
> jerry sherrife,,,out of bounds now..
> 
> John,,i need echo parts...
> 
> Jimmy needs mini mac parts,,caint go there..
> 
> rick i got parts to send to,,,he's out..
> 
> JimBob,,,just off vaca from here,,safe..
> 
> DAMN !! ,,,gotta pick on somebody !!!!!!
> 
> i just dont feel right less i'm feelin mean !!! :msp_mad:



Geoff and LP were sayin meen things bout you the uther day .......


----------



## IEL

Pizza for dinner!

Good tip for you guys.
Chlorinated brake cleaner kills spiders within 20 seconds.
BUT, permatex carb cleaner kills them instantly!
And WD-40 does nothing...... LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Pizza for dinner!
> 
> Good tip for you guys.
> Chlorinated brake cleaner kills spiders within 20 seconds.
> BUT, permatex carb cleaner kills them instantly!
> And WD-40 does nothing...... LOL



Soap and water is cheaper, end result the same.


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> Geoff and LP were sayin meen things bout you the uther day .......



You didn't tell him about the custom embroidered stihl owners club jacket, did you?!?!?
(or the matching boxer shorts....)


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Geoff and LP were sayin meen things bout you the uther day .......



Tnx,,i'm taking names !!


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Soap and water is cheaper, end result the same.



I will have to try that! Thanks Jerry!


----------



## boxygen

Cantdog said:


> You can be meen to me Ron......I didn't get a chance to look at the 451 pile today....that "J" thing don't ya know.......
> 
> Not a saw score today......but a score none the less....caretaker where I am working asked me if I was interested in buying a jointer.......how big I ask.....says he doesn't know....6"-8" maybe......we go look......a Delta DJ-20.....8"...1.5HP....hardly used...about 15 yrs old......I have one exactly the same at shop.....don't really like it.....but how much I ask???......$200 and I'll load it right in your truck he says......lemme think on it I say.....checked them out online.....$2,400.00 delivered...."Load it" I says.....we'll be parting company soon me thinks...good starter fund for the 12" Powermatic I want......LOL!!!



You suck! DJ-20 is a good jointer.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Guess what i had for supper !! ??
> 
> lobstah sammiches !!
> 
> Ol and i sat down at the patio table on the deck with a couple drinks and cleaned bodies fo a couple hours..
> 
> got about a lb of meat..
> now at $28 a lb we did 4 hrs @ $7 an hr !! LOl !!
> 
> but 1/2 lb lobstah sammiches pretty good for free



Lobstah Sammiches..........you one meeeeen man......

Hey Ron !!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,did i miss anybody ???
> 
> gotta be nice to Robin,,,Jred carb part you know..
> stihl thinkin finish nail would work.
> 
> jerry sherrife,,,out of bounds now..
> 
> John,,i need echo parts...
> 
> Jimmy needs mini mac parts,,caint go there..
> 
> rick i got parts to send to,,,he's out..
> 
> JimBob,,,just off vaca from here,,safe..
> 
> DAMN !! ,,,gotta pick on somebody !!!!!!
> 
> i just dont feel right less i'm feelin mean !!! :msp_mad:



You can always pick on me....I'm the fool lovin' on MiniMacs!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Ron...just thought about it...I'm fixing to install a blown ceiling in a bathroom. Wife had me scrape it just to re-blow it. Said she can't have one room different than the others! Now how smart is that? Probably something you expect from a minimac lover.


----------



## dancan

Ron , Jimmy said sumthin bout sendin you a Stihl ........






Jimmy , I luv Minimacks , when can I have my truck ?????

Meen Ron , Jimmy was MEEN !


----------



## DSS

Good to see you back John. We was worried for a while. 

Now take care of your creaky old arse.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Everybody's being so nice. I have to go out to the gorage now. LOL . See if I can get the truck spare tire to hold air so I can put it on the truck and take in to work tomorrow to try to get some new ones on the front. Belts decided to separate on the LF. Old dry rotted things.:msp_mad: Free used tires should last longer than a year and a half:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

DSS said:


> Good to see you back John. We was worried for a while.
> 
> Now take care of your creaky old arse.



Creaky is right !! LOL Can't even sneak up on a spider to squish it !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,did i miss anybody ???
> 
> gotta be nice to Robin,,,Jred carb part you know..
> stihl thinkin finish nail would work.
> 
> jerry sherrife,,,out of bounds now..
> 
> John,,i need echo parts...
> 
> Jimmy needs mini mac parts,,caint go there..
> 
> rick i got parts to send to,,,he's out..
> 
> JimBob,,,just off vaca from here,,safe..
> 
> DAMN !! ,,,gotta pick on somebody !!!!!!
> 
> i just dont feel right less i'm feelin mean !!! :msp_mad:



List ?? I even sent you the IPL so you would get it right !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay, can't feel these marks with my fingernail at all above the port there. Aluminum xfer or scuffing? Muriatic acid or 500 grit?

Husky 45 cylinder. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Oops. Pic







Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Oops. Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



SCotchbright , dowel rod , duct tape , cordless drill. Clean it right up in just a couple mins. It will be just fine !


----------



## sefh3

Boy I thinks we needs to keep Ron from that lobstah....

It makes him fiesty.....


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> SCotchbright , dowel rod , duct tape , cordless drill. Clean it right up in just a couple mins. It will be just fine !



The heavy duty scotchbright right? I have to search and find the pic you posted of that. 



Rick


----------



## sefh3

Add some heat to the cylinder. Hairdryer or heatgun. Makes the aluminum fall right off.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> The heavy duty scotchbright right? I have to search and find the pic you posted of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



Bout any of it will work on that jug. Not gonna take much !


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Add some heat to the cylinder. Hairdryer or heatgun. Makes the aluminum fall right off.



Scotchbright is faster and way easier ! No heat or acid needed !


----------



## tbone75

Cut a piece of scotchbright 2"-3" long,tape it to the end of the dowel rod. 3/8" dowel is bout right,but it will break off after you chuck it up a couple times. No big deal,just chuck it back up. Wind it up with the drill,poke it in the jug and go to town ! You can't hurt anything !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Cut a piece of scotchbright 2"-3" long,tape it to the end of the dowel rod. 3/8" dowel is bout right,but it will break off after you chuck it up a couple times. No big deal,just chuck it back up. Wind it up with the drill,poke it in the jug and go to town ! You can't hurt anything !



Used that one on the 268xp, does a very good job. The nicest I have seen cleaned up is the one Jerry gave me he bead blasted, that was beautiful.


----------



## IEL

Well, I didnt get any shop cleaning done today....
This weekend will have to be all shop time...

I need to get the crap out, get the good stuff organized, and get it to the point where I can actually work in it....

This is going to be a lot of work...

I can take before and after pictures....


----------



## IEL

Here are some pictures from the weekend. (Let's hope this works)
View attachment 314720
View attachment 314721
View attachment 314722
View attachment 314723
View attachment 314724


----------



## jimdad07

Don't know if you guys remember or not be we bought into a tree stand company out of the Midwest to manufacture our tree stand ladder we patented, met with one of the partners tonight. He drove up here from Iowa with a load of our ladders and climbers for us to start showing. These are the first production models we have had and I tell you guys it was pretty dam cool to see them things made. Been working at this as a family for almost eight years. May not go real far but the fun of trying to put them out there is finally here. I can finally talk about it freely too. Pretty excited, we'll be the only people out there with a leaning tree stand that you can secure to the tree from the ground without setting foot on the ladder. Very happy about it.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Don't know if you guys remember or not be we bought into a tree stand company out of the Midwest to manufacture our tree stand ladder we patented, met with one of the partners tonight. He drove up here from Iowa with a load of our ladders and climbers for us to start showing. These are the first production models we have had and I tell you guys it was pretty dam cool to see them things made. Been working at this as a family for almost eight years. May not go real far but the fun of trying to put them out there is finally here. I can finally talk about it freely too. Pretty excited, we'll be the only people out there with a leaning tree stand that you can secure to the tree from the ground without setting foot on the ladder. Very happy about it.



Don't member nuttin about it ?

Better get that sponsorship so you can sell them on here !!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> Don't know if you guys remember or not be we bought into a tree stand company out of the Midwest to manufacture our tree stand ladder we patented, met with one of the partners tonight. He drove up here from Iowa with a load of our ladders and climbers for us to start showing. These are the first production models we have had and I tell you guys it was pretty dam cool to see them things made. Been working at this as a family for almost eight years. May not go real far but the fun of trying to put them out there is finally here. I can finally talk about it freely too. Pretty excited, we'll be the only people out there with a leaning tree stand that you can secure to the tree from the ground without setting foot on the ladder. Very happy about it.



I'm not even a hunter yet and I still think that is very cool. Well done! Gotta be a real good feeling.


----------



## jimdad07

BigDaddyR said:


> I'm not even a hunter yet and I still think that is very cool. Well done! Gotta be a real good feeling.



Sure is, and I think John's right, should look into a sponsorship on here.


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> I will have to try that! Thanks Jerry!





Stihl 041S said:


> Lobstah Sammiches..........you one meeeeen man......
> 
> Hey Ron !!!!





jimdad07 said:


> Sure is, and I think John's right, should look into a sponsorship on here.


Thats great news Jim. 

40 deg going home. Sure better than running the AC at 2 am.

How do I keep doing multi quoting???


----------



## dancan

You're multi quote worked fine , does this post make me look fat ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> You're multi quote worked fine , does this post make me look fat ?



Didn't mean to do it. Just wondered why it happened. Lol

And you look lumpy........but not THAT fat. 

Hey Dan!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !

and ZZZzzzZZZlackerzzz ......


----------



## little possum

Jim, I am waiting for a prototype!


Morning buddies!


----------



## roncoinc

YYyyaawwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.........................


----------



## tbone75

Mornings suck !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Mornings suck !



Think you would be happy to see another one ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Ron , Jimmy said sumthin bout sendin you a Stihl ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy , I luv Minimacks , when can I have my truck ?????
> 
> Meen Ron , Jimmy was MEEN !



Battery was dead in that truck Saturday when I went to drive it! Charged it and drove it last night to get groceries. Only been driven 2500 miles in 14 months...wearing it out you see!


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning clowns.


----------



## dancan

^^^^^^^^ What Ron Said !!! ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## roncoinc

Fun day today...

get to cook for ol Phil's party.

20 lobstahs

doz ears corn on the grill.

doz corn boiled

5 lbs teriyaki on the grill

drink beer


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Fun day today...
> 
> get to cook for ol Phil's party.
> 
> 20 lobstahs
> 
> doz ears corn on the grill.
> 
> doz corn boiled
> 
> 5 lbs teriyaki on the grill
> 
> drink beer



Sounds like a heck of a feed!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sounds like a heck of a feed!



Thats just what i am cooking,,will be the usuall,,tater salad,,mac salad,,garden salad,,that sorta stuff with chips and dip and several pies and cakes for dessert.

said i wasnt gonna eat any more lobstah for awhile !!
did last night and will again today and sure will have some left over for a couple more days 

stihl got about 18 bodies in the fridge from last nite and if today some dont eat thiers i will take them,,cant waste anything i am so cheap !! 
i can give Robin a run for his pennies !


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Robin,,look what i found..










the original measures .063

the new piece .053

i think i could use it if i have to,,not a "tight " fit in the lever but for just up and down movement the spring should keep it close enough..
original not ss,i checked.
new piece is un-bendable with fingers so pretty rugged.

now to try a nice finish nail just for grins


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Thats just what i am cooking,,will be the usuall,,tater salad,,mac salad,,garden salad,,that sorta stuff with chips and dip and several pies and cakes for dessert.
> 
> said i wasnt gonna eat any more lobstah for awhile !!
> did last night and will again today and sure will have some left over for a couple more days
> 
> stihl got about 18 bodies in the fridge from last nite and if today some dont eat thiers i will take them,,cant waste anything i am so cheap !!
> i can give Robin a run for his pennies !



Sounds like a rough life!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sounds like a rough life!



Never said it was easy !!


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Thats great news Jim.
> 
> 40 deg going home. Sure better than running the AC at 2 am.
> 
> How do I keep doing multi quoting???



How do you multi-quote with Tapatalk?

Only way I could do it was copy and paste. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> How do you multi-quote with Tapatalk?
> 
> Only way I could do it was copy and paste.
> 
> 
> Rick



I dunno..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Never said it was easy !!





BigDaddyR said:


> How do you multi-quote with Tapatalk?
> 
> Only way I could do it was copy and paste.
> 
> 
> Rick



Just select two messages at once and quote turns to multi.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

What tapatalk are you using? I use the latest which I think is 4. Much better than the previous one in my opinion. Well worth the upgrade if you are constantly on the smart azz phone!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Think you would be happy to see another one ?



Very good point Ron !

I love mornings !


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!

Went and helped a buddy cut up a couple descent sized trees

But had an issue.........so saw question

Was stumping with 372............got done with one cut and pulled the saw out to cut on the other side but wouldn't idle done kept runnin several thousand rpm

So I hit the kill switch and it kept runnin

So I hit the chain brake then kill switch and got it to shut off

I tried resetting carb thinking that may vibration change something didnt help

Didn't look to see if throttle is stickin yet

But air leak? Or ignition?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin all!
> 
> Went and helped a buddy cut up a couple descent sized trees
> 
> But had an issue.........so saw question
> 
> Was stumping with 372............got done with one cut and pulled the saw out to cut on the other side but wouldn't idle done kept runnin several thousand rpm
> 
> So I hit the kill switch and it kept runnin
> 
> So I hit the chain brake then kill switch and got it to shut off
> 
> I tried resetting carb thinking that may vibration change something didnt help
> 
> Didn't look to see if throttle is stickin yet
> 
> But air leak? Or ignition?



Check yer wires first . But kinda sounds like a seal let loose ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Check yer wires first . But kinda sounds like a seal let loose ?



Switch seems to be working now

But did find something that strangey resembles part of the crankcase gasket layin tween tank and case


----------



## IEL

That doesnt sound good Adam....
I hope you get it sorted soon...

My first two thoughts were air leak, and electrical.
Lets hope its electrical..... LOL


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> That doesnt sound good Adam....
> I hope you get it sorted soon...
> 
> My first two thoughts were air leak, and electrical.
> Lets hope its electrical..... LOL



looks like the case gasket blew out 

yay complete disassembly


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> looks like the case gasket blew out
> 
> yay complete disassembly



Orange!!....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Orange!!....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



oh..........................dont start!

your saws have done similar things im sure............or you have seen it with others

hey jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> oh..........................dont start!
> 
> your saws have done similar things im sure............or you have seen it with others
> 
> hey jerry!



Never seen that on a Stihl. Yep seen many Hooskies down with that and hundreds of other chit that should never happen but some seem to like em....LOL....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never seen that on a Stihl. Yep seen many Hooskies down with that and hundreds of other chit that should never happen but some seem to like em....LOL....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



i know when i put this gasket in my saw i wasnt overly impressed with the fit

it was one the ones from forester

guess i will find an oem case gasket


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> looks like the case gasket blew out
> 
> yay complete disassembly



That sucks !

Off to the doc !


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> i know when i put this gasket in my saw i wasnt overly impressed with the fit
> 
> it was one the ones from forester
> 
> guess i will find an oem case gasket



You are a hound dog for punishment.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> What tapatalk are you using? I use the latest which I think is 4. Much better than the previous one in my opinion. Well worth the upgrade if you are constantly on the smart azz phone!



V 2.03 is what mine says. 

Is 4 the paid pro version?


Rick


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are a hound dog for punishment.



nope!

just know quality when i see it:msp_biggrin:


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never seen that on a Stihl. Yep seen many Hooskies down with that and hundreds of other chit that should never happen but some seem to like em....LOL....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Sabohtage i tell ya! Who's been touching your saws. The steel gremlins


Rick


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Sabohtage i tell ya! Who's been touching your saws. The steel gremlins
> 
> 
> Rick



there was a stihl around saturday while we were cuttin........................


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> nope!
> 
> just know quality when i see it:msp_biggrin:



LOL...:haha::haha:


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Sabohtage i tell ya! Who's been touching your saws. The steel gremlins
> 
> 
> Rick



Hooskies woofe their cookies whenever they have have to work a real job.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> there was a stihl around saturday while we were cuttin........................



Should have used the Stihl to do the real work, then all of the saws wouls still be running fine....LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL...:haha::haha:



thought you would like that!

guess the 268 is gonna get a lot more run time


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hooskies woofe their cookies whenever they have have to work a real job.....LOL



Once ya get em started I hear they run okay. By then the Hooskies have all the cutting done. No time for the Still to break down. :biggrin:


Rick


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Should have used the Stihl to do the real work, then all of the saws wouls still be running fine....LOL



not when the 52cc husky runs circles around the 59cc stihl!

the 372 was runnin awesome on saturday!

i had the whole tree cut before the stihl even got started:msp_biggrin:

just a fluke i guess

chit happens!


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> not when the 52cc husky runs circles around the 59cc stihl!
> 
> the 372 was runnin awesome on saturday!
> 
> i had the whole tree cut before the stihl even got started:msp_biggrin:
> 
> just a fluke i guess
> 
> chit happens!






Rick


----------



## jimdad07

As a fan of chainsaws in general: Stihls suck and Hooskies blow!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> As a fan of chainsaws in general: Stihls suck and Hooskies blow!



There all good till they break down ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> There all good till they break down ! :hmm3grin2orange:



You got it


----------



## tbone75

No gun shopping today , just too tired to go.

That is very sad ! :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

The doc did up my pain meds to 4 a day from 3 a day ! That should help some !


----------



## tbone75

According to the doc , I will be down for a good couple months yet ! I was expecting a couple weeks at most ? Guess it takes a little longer to come back from the dead ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> V 2.03 is what mine says.
> 
> Is 4 the paid pro version?
> 
> 
> Rick



Yes..but I have them both. Think both will do it...will check later. Sitting in a meeting right now...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> According to the doc , I will be down for a good couple months yet ! I was expecting a couple weeks at most ? Guess it takes a little longer to come back from the dead ? LOL



Well...follow their orders. We want you to be around awhile!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Adam that sucks about your air leak. As far as gaskets....I've run more than a few of the AM gasket kits with their seals and all. No issues thus far but I spend extra time making sire everything is dead clean and then heat them to bring any extra contaminants out. This is very important with any gasket... 

Also I re-torque the case bolts after everything has cooled once more. Randy Evans recommends some additional sealant on the gasket in the form of Yamama bond, 618, etc. I put them up dry. I'm VERY diligent on the cleaning though. 

Glad you've got the 268 to fall back on. I'm a huge fan of that series of saw and they deserve some love too!


----------



## tbone75

Nap time ! Danged ol phart !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

nap time? You need your blanket?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yes..but I have them both. Think both will do it...will check later. Sitting in a meeting right now...



Yep...both do it Rick. Click a quote, box pops up. Select "Multi" and you can select multiples then.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yep...both do it Rick. Click a quote, box pops up. Select "Multi" and you can select multiples then.



What's taptalk...........?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> According to the doc , I will be down for a good couple months yet ! I was expecting a couple weeks at most ? Guess it takes a little longer to come back from the dead ? LOL



Well ya!

Dead is usually permenant!


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Adam that sucks about your air leak. As far as gaskets....I've run more than a few of the AM gasket kits with their seals and all. No issues thus far but I spend extra time making sire everything is dead clean and then heat them to bring any extra contaminants out. This is very important with any gasket...
> 
> Also I re-torque the case bolts after everything has cooled once more. Randy Evans recommends some additional sealant on the gasket in the form of Yamama bond, 618, etc. I put them up dry. I'm VERY diligent on the cleaning though.
> 
> Glad you've got the 268 to fall back on. I'm a huge fan of that series of saw and they deserve some love too!



When I built the 372...........it was good and clean..........and followed the advice of the fine gentlemen here to the best of my ability with tools and technology I had

Be nice to have a splitter but guess the BFH will have to do once again


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Well ya!
> 
> Dead is usually permenant!



Hey Adam!!!!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> What's taptalk...........?



[video=youtube_share;NDkuucSWVWw]http://youtu.be/NDkuucSWVWw[/video]


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yep...both do it Rick. Click a quote, box pops up. Select "Multi" and you can select multiples then.



Okay, I musta missed it. I'll check it out.

Thanks Jman!

You're a good guy I don't care what Ron said about you:hmm3grin2orange::msp_tongue:


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam!!!!



Hey Rob!


----------



## jimdad07

Time to paint a bedroom.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> When I built the 372...........it was good and clean..........and followed the advice of the fine gentlemen here to the best of my ability with tools and technology I had
> 
> Be nice to have a splitter but guess the BFH will have to do once again



Propane torch , heat around the bearings. It will almost fall apart !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Can you guess. Looks can be deceiving...








Rick


----------



## tbone75

Nephew is out front cutting up some hickory for the hog roast. Using the 350 I just put back together for him. That little sucker sure does run ! LOL First one I ported ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Can you guess. Looks can be deceiving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



Get a new one ?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Well ya!
> 
> Dead is usually permenant!



OK , teetering on the edge. LOL Doc didn't think I would come back ! :msp_sneaky:


Just found out 3 other people younger than me didn't make back since I was in there with the same thing ! One was only 22 yrs old !

Some reason I am stihl here ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Propane torch , heat around the bearings. It will almost fall apart !



I guess I will have to buy a torch then


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> OK , teetering on the edge. LOL Doc didn't think I would come back ! :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> Just found out 3 other people younger than me didn't make back since I was in there with the same thing ! One was only 22 yrs old !
> 
> Some reason I am stihl here ?



You been hanging round Jerry and Dan for so long your gettin ornery in your old age!

Sad to hear about the others

Glad you came back!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I guess I will have to buy a torch then



You will need new seals when yer done. A heat gun will work too.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You been hanging round Jerry and Dan for so long your gettin ornery in your old age!
> 
> Sad to hear about the others
> 
> Glad you came back!



The doc looked me over today and said,yer one of the few lucky ones to come back from that ! Then he told me about the others.


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> I guess I will have to buy a torch then



Just leave the bearings on the crank then?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> What's taptalk...........?



Hey Rob.

Tapatalk is the App I use for accessing AS remotely but is geared towards finding all kinds of forums and being able to keep up with them. Pretty much one is enough for me.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Just leave the bearings on the crank then?



Yep , then just warm up the case and slide it back together.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Get a new one ?



New to mee. :biggrin:


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> I guess I will have to buy a torch then



Found mine for $2 at a yard sail. Or auction house. HF


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Nephew is out front cutting up some hickory for the hog roast. Using the 350 I just put back together for him. That little sucker sure does run ! LOL First one I ported ! :msp_thumbsup:



Got blueprints?...


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Found mine for $2 at a yard sail. Or auction house. HF



Love my letric start one ! Well worth 30.00 ! Came with a can of MAP gas to boot !


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Got blueprints?...



Nope , colored blind .


----------



## tbone75

Spidy if you want to port one,everyone here will be happy to talk you through it !

How I did it !


----------



## tbone75

I may try to do some porting while I can't do much else ?


----------



## dancan

John , it takes as long as it takes , thats all that matters .


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> John , it takes as long as it takes , thats all that matters .



Agreed. Very happy to have you here. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I may try to do some porting while I can't do much else ?



I can get you a seatbelt for your chain at the porting bench , that way you can just take a little nap when needed without the fear of falling LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , it takes as long as it takes , thats all that matters .



Yer 100% right Danny ! Doc said its possible I won't get back where I was. I say that is total BS ! Bet I do !! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I can get you a seatbelt for your chain at the porting bench , that way you can just take a little nap when needed without the fear of falling LOL



Better put one of them alarms on me like they had on my bed ! LOL I stuck one leg out it went off ! 
They got tired of me trying to get out of bed ! :hmm3grin2orange:
Cause I would just fall down !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> OK , teetering on the edge. LOL Doc didn't think I would come back ! :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> Just found out 3 other people younger than me didn't make back since I was in there with the same thing ! One was only 22 yrs old !
> 
> Some reason I am stihl here ?



God decided you haven't received enough abuse yet. 

We're here to do Gods work.....


"We're on a Mission.......From God"







Blues Brothers Quote..........for the ignorant masses.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> God decided you haven't received enough abuse yet.
> 
> We're here to do Gods work.....
> 
> 
> "We're on a Mission.......From God"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Brothers Quote..........for the ignorant masses.



Halaluah. Preach brother!


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Spidy if you want to port one,everyone here will be happy to talk you through it !
> 
> How I did it !



Dropping hints like bombs. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

You guys all get smart !!!!! Get the pmonia and flu shots !!!


----------



## dancan

Robin would be proud , one of my customers and I were talking , found out she likes here rum , she also likes ginger beer , I gave her my 3,2,1 recipee for a Dark & Stormy , she liked the mix ratio , she said a 1 ounce drink was for little girls LOL


----------



## dancan

John , they should have just let you sleep on the floor , real easy to follow you then .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You guys all get smart !!!!! Get the pmonia and flu shots !!!



Didn't know there was a pneumonia shot till you mentioned it a while back

Good advice.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Didn't know there was a pneumonia shot till you mentioned it a while back
> 
> Good advice.



First one is good for 5 yrs. second one is good for life !!


----------



## dancan

Rick , I betcha any saw you decide to learn porting on John has one LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Rick , I betcha any saw you decide to learn porting on John has one LOL



Its possible. LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Yer 100% right Danny ! Doc said its possible I won't get back where I was. I say that is total BS ! Bet I do !! :msp_mad:



Hey , but you're a slug , not far to go to get there .......Didn't you tell him the bar was already low :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey , but you're a slug , not far to go to get there .......Didn't you tell him the bar was already low :hmm3grin2orange:



Forgot to tell him ! :bang:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Is the lobster head party tonight ? The head picker Smurf cooking ?


----------



## dancan

I bet Ron's not thinking bout any saws right now ....


----------



## tbone75

Nephew is having this hog roast this weekend. Guess its a benefit for me. Told him not to do that !! But who ever listens to a Slug ? :msp_mad:

Free beer and food for a donation ! Told him he has to take money off the top for the food and beer !


----------



## dancan

Management from Fredex , YousePS and YouseSPS goin ???


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Management from Fredex , YousePS and YouseSPS goin ???



They all lost there jobs ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Bout half scared to see the bill from 15 days in ICU plus 3 days in a regular room !

Already get it set up to pay them 100.00 a month. LOL


----------



## dancan

Guess they've got to keep you around so they can get a return on their investment LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Rick , I betcha any saw you decide to learn porting on John has one LOL



Oh I betcha he has one of these. :grim:


Rick


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Guess they've got to keep you around so they can get a return on their investment LOL



Tell your nephew to give me a call , I'll send up a donation .................. but I want a 30% return on it .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Tell your nephew to give me a call , I'll send up a donation .................. but I want a 30% return on it .



OK , one chunk a pig headed yer way ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

BigDaddyR said:


> Oh I betcha he has one of these. :grim:
> 
> 
> Rick



I don't think you'll get John to help you port a Mini ........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I don't think you'll get John to help you port a Mini ........



Talk to LP about that ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> John , they should have just let you sleep on the floor , real easy to follow you then .



LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cleaning up after tho ???


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> OK , one chunk a pig headed yer way ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Boudin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yup send it up , I'd find a use for it LOL


----------



## tbone75

I see the head nose picker down there ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> cleaning up after tho ???



Follow the slime trail ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> not when the 52cc husky runs circles around the 59cc stihl!
> 
> the 372 was runnin awesome on saturday!
> 
> i had the whole tree cut before the stihl even got started:msp_biggrin:
> 
> just a fluke i guess
> 
> chit happens!



Rabbit and hare my friend,...rabbit and hare. The Stihl will still be going long after the Hooskies woolf their cookies. The kid bought the 288 I posted about, ran it for two days, brought it over to me this evening, won`t take gas.....LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> I don't think you'll get John to help you port a Mini ........



Not a MiniMac or Mac.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Boudin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Yup send it up , I'd find a use for it LOL



I gave up waiting on it ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rabbit and hare my friend,...rabbit and hare. The Stihl will still be going long after the Hooskies woolf their cookies. The kid bought the 288 I posted about, ran it for two days, brought it over to me this evening, won`t take gas.....LOL



Toast it already ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan,...where`s my contamination suit, you know the Orange one I have to wear to work on Hooskies??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan,...where`s my contamination suit, you know the Orange one I have to wear to work on Hooskies??



Orange fits you good Jerry ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Back into my 34-34 jeans ! Lost exactly 20 lbs. Just not how I would have liked to ! :msp_mellow:

Was up to 36 - 34 jeans !


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry got hotmail,,,cant say it in a thread


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rabbit and hare my friend,...rabbit and hare. The Stihl will still be going long after the Hooskies woolf their cookies. The kid bought the 288 I posted about, ran it for two days, brought it over to me this evening, won`t take gas.....LOL



Tell him my 5$ offer stands regardless , they are getting ready to make a fenced in compound behind the shop and that meens that old 15 ton vibratory roller will be goin back and forth for a couple of days over all that surge


----------



## roncoinc

Cookout went well !!!

they couldnt figure how i got a dozen ears of bbq corn and a doz of boiled corn and 20 steamed lobstahs all on the table hot at the same time


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Back into my 34-34 jeans ! Lost exactly 20 lbs. Just not how I would have liked to ! :msp_mellow:
> 
> Was up to 36 - 34 jeans !



Stihl in my 34's LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Cookout went well !!!
> 
> they couldnt figure how i got a dozen ears of bbq corn and a doz of boiled corn and 20 steamed lobstahs all on the table hot at the same time



Sounds like a fat happy Smurf right now !


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a fat happy Smurf right now !



Well, well, well, lookee here. It's the Original Googball. Glad to see you back posting, and waxing poetically, John.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a fat happy Smurf right now !








He don't like bein called fat .


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Well, well, well, lookee here. It's the Original Googball. Glad to see you back posting, and waxing poetically, John.



No no no !! You be the original Googball ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Husqvarna. It's what's for dinner







Rick


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> He don't like bein called fat .



OK


Ugly ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> He don't like bein called fat .



Santa Smurf. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Stihl in my 34's LOL



Out of my 42's and into my 38's. LOL. Hey, it's a start..


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rabbit and hare my friend,...rabbit and hare. The Stihl will still be going long after the Hooskies woolf their cookies. The kid bought the 288 I posted about, ran it for two days, brought it over to me this evening, won`t take gas.....LOL



Husqvarna testimonial by an anonlymous Stihl dealer employee. What Stihl employees are thinking.:msp_lol::msp_lol:
Today, 06:59 AM #3 




stihl for life 





stihl for life is offline Senior Member 
Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation 
Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation stihl for life's Avatar 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Join Date:May 2013Location:OntarioPosts:108Feedback Score: 0











Quote Originally Posted by KenJax Tree View Post 

I'm not selling my 390 but after you get one you're gonna need to change your name. Once you taste the orange kool-aid you're hooked.


stihl for life

lmao i have alot of husky lol 372 ported i did have a 346xp lol. love the saws but u know i work for a sthil dealer sooo.......... 

Share 





| 
Like




Reply With Quote Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message .

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Orange fits you good Jerry ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I have to wear it when workin on Hooskies. Don`t want to smell em or catch any terminal disease from em....acccck....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Toast it already ?



Still has great compression, not sure what went wrong with it, just another Orange turd saw.


----------



## IEL

Any idea what size bar I should look for for my pioneer 620?
Jerry?
Also, if you get the chance some time, I am still looking for a pioneer 620 clutch cover.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Any idea what size bar I should look for for my pioneer 620?
> Jerry?
> Also, if you get the chance some time, I am still looking for a pioneer 620 clutch cover.



Best bars to use on the 600 series Pioneers are between 20" - 28". They can run a 30" sprocket nose 3/8" fairly well but most of mine still run .404 chipper or chisel chain.
I will soon find time to look for that clutch cover, work is slowed up somewhat. Only work 8 hrs a day 7 days a week now.....LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have to wear it when workin on Hooskies. Don`t want to smell em or catch any terminal disease from em....acccck....LOL



Ron thinks Stihlolitos is bad What until you get that Husfluenza. It's 10 time worse.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Ron thinks Stihlolitos is bad What until you get that Husfluenza. It's 10 time worse.



Yep,..more like an advanced case of pneumonia!!


----------



## jimdad07

I think we need a statue of John holding an IPL in one hand and a mini Mac in the other kind of like a torch. The IPL will read "send me your poor, tired and burnt up saws!".
Not sure where the thought came from but these ideas just hit me without warning. I also think a statue of Ron and Jerry having a chainsaw duel sword style with Hooskies vs Stills would be cool.
We could have one made of Jimmy riding a ported 288. Robin would have to be fighting a Swedish car with a Jred, with a statue of Rick inspecting the damage. Clipboard in one hand, Hooskie in the other. Dan would have to be a likeness of Tiny Tim, he could use a crutch fashioned from a Still bar and top handle, trying to hide his Hooskies from the world (little bit of a closet case if you ask me). Geoff could be the copy of the Thinker sitting on top of a steam engine. As for me, I am picturing a biblical scene of maybe myself sitting on a stump with a cloud at the base reaching for my Dolmars. Yes sir, would be art in its best sense.
Oh yeah, can't leave out Adam. He would be whacking a Turkey with a 372. Since Scott is the devoted family man that he is, would have to be Scott swaddling an 044.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I think we need a statue of John holding an IPL in one hand and a mini Mac in the other kind of like a torch. The IPL will read "send me your poor, tired and burnt up saws!".
> Not sure where the thought came from but these ideas just hit me without warning. I also think a statue of Ron and Jerry having a chainsaw duel sword style with Hooskies vs Stills would be cool.
> We could have one made of Jimmy riding a ported 288. Robin would have to be fighting a Swedish car with a Jred, with a statue of Rick inspecting the damage. Clipboard in one hand, Hooskie in the other. Dan would have to be a likeness of Tiny Tim, he could use a crutch fashioned from a Still bar and top handle, trying to hide his Hooskies from the world (little bit of a closet case if you ask me). Geoff could be the copy of the Thinker sitting on top of a steam engine. As for me, I am picturing a biblical scene of maybe myself sitting on a stump with a cloud at the base reaching for my Dolmars. Yes sir, would be art in its best sense.



Creative thinking.!


----------



## jimdad07

Where did everybody go?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Watching world war Z with the DW.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

This crowd sure has been gabby tonight! 

Busy evening. Logging expo Friday and Saturday and since dad is now working 6 miles down the road, he loves to stop in much to my bride's frustration. Tonight drug out some old Homelites and fired them up to make sure they were ready to go for the demonstration we are doing. Got mad when I forgot one of them is in the barn at the parents place... saws hidden all over can be a problem! Came in and got things setup for the Crockpot tomorrow... making a big pot of chili! Logging expo attendees will have to move along! 

Supposed to be a good show and draw a crowd as the cast from Swamp Loggers shows up since they are local. Sawmandave invited me to come and of course a chance to show off the old beasts.. yeah I'm in! I may slide that ported 288 in too... itching to run it some!!

Anyways.. Jim you work on some sketches for the artwork. I'm going to rest these eye lids!


----------



## tbone75

Guess I had a nap ? Went to bed but back up already ! :bang:


----------



## IEL

I like that idea Jim..... LOL
It looks like I will be spending my weekend cleaning out the shop.....

Anyone want before and after pictures?

I am almost to the point of getting rid of stuff......


----------



## jimdad07

IEL said:


> I like that idea Jim..... LOL
> It looks like I will be spending my weekend cleaning out the shop.....
> 
> Anyone want before and after pictures?
> 
> I am almost to the point of getting rid of stuff......



Seems I clean my shop out all the time, day or two later the tornado rips through again.


----------



## farrell

4 more hours tonight

2 more 12 hour days left

Takin the OL to get a sonogram in the am

The doc found a mass on her thyroid 

Prolly not good?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> 4 more hours tonight
> 
> 2 more 12 hour days left
> 
> Takin the OL to get a sonogram in the am
> 
> The doc found a mass on her thyroid
> 
> Prolly not good?



:msp_sad:


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> 4 more hours tonight
> 
> 2 more 12 hour days left
> 
> Takin the OL to get a sonogram in the am
> 
> The doc found a mass on her thyroid
> 
> Prolly not good?



I had a guy I work with whose wife had the same thing a few years ago, she was in her late 30's. Thankfully they caught it early. Prayers are with you Adam.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> 4 more hours tonight
> 
> 2 more 12 hour days left
> 
> Takin the OL to get a sonogram in the am
> 
> The doc found a mass on her thyroid
> 
> Prolly not good?



Prayers sent my friend. 

Night Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Guess I had a nap ? Went to bed but back up already ! :bang:



As long as you can get up...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> As long as you can get up...



Yep , long as I get back up !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> 4 more hours tonight
> 
> 2 more 12 hour days left
> 
> Takin the OL to get a sonogram in the am
> 
> The doc found a mass on her thyroid
> 
> Prolly not good?



My wife , her Daughter and my X-Bil all have thyroid problems. They all take a pill every day now,with no problems !


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> 4 more hours tonight
> 
> 2 more 12 hour days left
> 
> Takin the OL to get a sonogram in the am
> 
> The doc found a mass on her thyroid
> 
> Prolly not good?



That sucks. Good luck tomm to you both. 


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yep , long as I get back up !



And your back will let you get back up. 

Hey John. 

Hey Rick


----------



## farrell

Thanks guys!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Thanks guys!



It's your own fault for being a nice guy that we care. 

Hope all works out. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## dancan

Hea ZZZzzzZZZzzzlakerzzz !
Cept for Adam , hope all goes well .


----------



## dancan

Hay Jim ! The Farmasist called , said sumthin about giving you the wrong tater seeds , the ones you got were experimental and not to eat or smoke them.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dan. 

Slacking to bed. 

Day is done.


----------



## tbone75

Another wonderful day to wake up to back pain ! 

Sure beats not waking up !


----------



## dancan

That's a much better attitude there John , glad to hear you're sufferin 

Slack away Rob .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's a much better attitude there John , glad to hear you're sufferin
> 
> Slack away Rob .



Sorta member not waking up. Not good at all !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sorta member not waking up. Not good at all !



Now take BIG bites out of life!!!!

Moderation is for monks.......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's a much better attitude there John , glad to hear you're sufferin
> 
> Slack away Rob .



Wondering if something else didn't happen to the back while I was in the hospital ? Dang sure hurts more than before . 
Doc wants me to see a specialist if it don't settle down in a couple months.
The morning pain last all day now ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Now take BIG bites out of life!!!!
> 
> Moderation is for monks.......



The OL screwed up my plans already ! She has to go back to work in a couple weeks ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The lobster nose picker must be sleeping in today ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Anyone else notice we are back up?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Free reign right now!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Southern Logging expo tomorrow and Saturday. I'll be displaying some of my old saws with SawmanDave and JACain..... anyone in the area come on out!

7700 Buffalo Rd Selma NC. 

Crew from swamp loggers is a few tents down...Dave has his Stumpy cooker. According to Jerry..we aren't hard to miss by our smell....next to the Husky Tent!


----------



## dancan

John's Fault !!!!!!
And Jimmy just hogging up the thread ......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Southern Logging expo tomorrow and Saturday. I'll be displaying some of my old saws with SawmanDave and JACain..... anyone in the area come on out!
> 
> 7700 Buffalo Rd Selma NC.
> 
> Crew from swamp loggers is a few tents down...Dave has his Stumpy cooker. According to Jerry..we aren't hard to miss by our smell....next to the Husky Tent!



Been trying to get on all day, what`s that smell?????


----------



## dancan

John's been hoggin' down good ole AS postin bout his yard sale .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> John's been hoggin' down good ole AS postin bout his yard sale .



Man!!! that`s some bargain!!


----------



## dancan

You betcha !


----------



## IEL

Finally, the Site is back....
Damn thing has been down all day....

Has anyone here owned an international harvester scout 2?
They seem pretty affordable out here, and they fit my criteria for the ideal truck quite well.

#1: loud
#2: slow
#3: good off road
#4: minimum of luxuries and creature comforts
#5: lots of potential for leaks and parts falling off. (I hear they are about the worst for rust?)

As you can see, a 1960s land Rover is pretty much my ideal truck...
And bit out of my price range right now though.....
I figure one of these would be able to give me all the fun of driving around in a rattling, slow, noisy, and lumbering off road dinosaur, with a bit less engine trouble, and a purchase price of less than 1/4 that of a land Rover....

The old series 1 or 2 land Rover will have to wait until I start working full time....


----------



## SawTroll

Jimmy in NC said:


> Anyone else notice we are back up?



Obviously! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Scooterbum

Greetings there Norway Dude!!


----------



## jimdad07

Holy chit! It's working again!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Just noticed. This is really sucking. LOL


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Anyone else notice we are back up?



No.........


----------



## Scooterbum

BigDaddyR said:


> Just noticed. This is really sucking. LOL
> 
> 
> Rick



How's this weekend for ya'?


----------



## roncoinc

Of course i could have emailed Rick and told him his box is in the mail but i need to keep my post count up


----------



## dancan

Geoff , nun of them left round here , the salt ate them up LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Of course i could have emailed Rick and told him his box is in the mail but i need to keep my post count up



Tryin' to take up the Slugs slack?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Of course i could have emailed Rick and told him his box is in the mail but i need to keep my post count up



Tryin te catch John ????


----------



## little possum

I am having AS withdrawals! Just think if I actually messed with chainsaws.

Have fun Jimmy, Dave always puts on a good show!


----------



## jimdad07

Tonight's project: Honda 200s, carb is fully varnished but it'll still run, just like turds.


----------



## little possum

Geoff, if you dont need a pickup bed, what about a Toyota Forerunner. Small, practical, can still haul a small trailer. Decent gas mileage and parts are available. Scouts around here are few and far between. Bad to rust out. They are kinda in the original Bronco category: They are either really really nice(restored), rust buckets, or offroad rigs thatve been chopped up


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Tonight's project: Honda 200s, carb is fully varnished but it'll still run, just like turds.



A Honda is a hundred times better than any Hooskie. All the Honda powered stuff I have has never given me a bit of trouble, Hooskies so much I won`t have em around.....LOL


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> Geoff , nun of them left round here , the salt ate them up LOL



Must be why there are still some around here.... No winter...
Even here they are rusty, just not that bad.

I bet that with some sheet metal, some allmetal body filler, and some oilve drab paint, and I could get it looking good enough....
I think that flat olive drab paint would hide nearly all of my (beginner) bodywork, unless you really look at it close.

If it doesn't look like a pile of scrap at a glance, I'm happy..... LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

jimdad07 said:


> Tonight's project: Honda 200s, carb is fully varnished but it'll still run, just like turds.



Got a 250 Big Red I won't part with. great machines !!


----------



## farrell

Evenin fellas!

No word from the doc yet

The OL is a train wreck!

Another long 12hr day


----------



## jimdad07

Scooterbum said:


> Got a 250 Big Red I won't part with. great machines !!



Wife's little brother has one he hasn't touched in years in his parents garage with flat tires, can't get him to sell it, he's saving it for his 1 year old son when he's big enough.


----------



## roncoinc

Sumthin Stihl sthinks in here,,somebody spill some ice cream ????
maybe a creamsickle ??

got rid of the one sthinkin up my shop last week,,could be leftover residuall smell ??

stihl kinda like a skonk,once in the neighborhood the smell lingers on 

like an old french woman's perfume !!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> A Honda is a hundred times better than any Hooskie. All the Honda powered stuff I have has never given me a bit of trouble, Hooskies so much I won`t have em around.....LOL



Comparing jap crap to european is like comparing a rolls royce to a toyota !! LOL !!


----------



## IEL

little possum said:


> Geoff, if you dont need a pickup bed, what about a Toyota Forerunner. Small, practical, can still haul a small trailer. Decent gas mileage and parts are available. Scouts around here are few and far between. Bad to rust out. They are kinda in the original Bronco category: They are either really really nice(restored), rust buckets, or offroad rigs thatve been chopped up



I have looked at them, but they aren't really my favourite trucks.
They also are not cheap here, it's what all the off road guys use here.
One with nearly 300,000 miles, and rusted out fenders is atleast $1500.
One with a little bit of rust, and under 200,000 miles is getting up to $3000-$5000.....

Scouts, 70s & 80s f250s, old jeeps, ect for $1000-$1500.

I am wanting to get something dirt cheap to start with, and save funds for when a good deal on a series Land Rover comes up.


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Comparing jap crap to european is like comparing a Saab (sob!) to a toyota !! LOL !!



Fixed


----------



## Scooterbum

IEL said:


> I have looked at them, but they aren't really my favourite trucks.
> They also are not cheap here, it's what all the off road guys use here.
> One with nearly 300,000 miles, and rusted out fenders is atleast $1500.
> One with a little bit of rust, and under 200,000 miles is getting up to $3000-$5000.....
> 
> Scouts, 70s & 80s f250s, old jeeps, ect for $1000-$1500.
> 
> I am wanting to get something dirt cheap to start with, and save funds for when a good deal on a series Land Rover comes up.



Find yourself an old Samurai then.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey schoot !!

remember this ??


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Hey schoot !!
> 
> remember this ??



?


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Hey schoot !!
> 
> remember this ??



Guess site aint ALL fixed yet 

hood tag for a oh56 mag 2 ???

i guess thats what they are,,living in the outhouse now until i get some am#####in to finish the smelly old thang..


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Guess site aint ALL fixed yet
> 
> hood tag for a oh56 mag 2 ???
> 
> i guess thats what they are,,living in the outhouse now until i get some am#####in to finish the smelly old thang..



Did you get any of thee stencils I made. My memory sucks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Comparing jap crap to european is like comparing a rolls royce to a toyota !! LOL !!



Keep the Rolls Royce,....I`ll keep my Honda`s!!


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Did you get any of thee stencils I made. My memory sucks.



Yes i did ,,stihl,husqvarna and flames for bar's and been using them !! 

we talked about the oh56mag(2) or whatever it is decal for the hood emblem,,metal tag piece..
thats what i tried to post a pic of..
mag or mag 2 ?? we had it figured out but my memory sucks !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keep the Rolls Royce,....I`ll keep my Honda`s!!



And we will be glad you do !! LOL !!


----------



## Scooterbum

Can't remember either. Heck my memory,s so bad after I take a #2 I have to smell which hand to wash................
Picture won't open.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Can't remember either. Heck my memory,s so bad after I take a #2 I have to smell which hand to wash................
> Picture won't open.



Picts are not working for me on this site this evening.


----------



## sefh3

Special thanks to the King Slug today. Trying to ship out a box and couldn't log onto the system. Sent him and email there he is providing me an address. 

Dang it Dan, you need to switch from Hoosskyy power to Stihl power on the server. Those Stihls are made to run!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Special thanks to the King Slug today. Trying to ship out a box and couldn't log onto the system. Sent him and email there he is providing me an address.
> 
> Dang it Dan, you need to switch from Hoosskyy power to Stihl power on the server. Those Stihls are made to run!!!!!



Dan is out behind the shop crushing Hooskies with the 20 ton vibratory roller....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Finally running again ! Me not the site ! LOL
Slept most of the day ! Just got up again !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Finally running again ! Me not the site ! LOL
> Slept most of the day ! Just got up again !



Sleep is good for you, get all you can whenever you can.


----------



## sefh3

I notice email are Stihl not working.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I notice email are Stihl not working.



Just sent ya one ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I notice email are Stihl not working.



PM`s are working fine. I have sent and received over 20 since I got on this evening.


----------



## roncoinc

So,,,cant get full pix to show up so memory required here.

couple days ago picked up a Jred 451EV,,run but flood out.
metering lever arm rod was broke.
found a metal bar close to size to cut to length.
today i looked at a mouse trap and the metal rods on it.
with the mic found perfect size needed to replace original lever ! 
very hard steel,rust resistant,etc,,filled all requirments.

replaced and still flooding.
checked metering lever height and seemed correct..
tilly HK with the metal spacer..
adjusted it as low as i could.
stihl flooding..

History,,,,,guy i got it from said he got it from somebody who couldnt get it running as he also couldnt..and who knows before that ??

So i look at the same carb with the plastic spacer ( tnx Robin for telling about the diff ones ) ,,and looking at the metering lever and comparing it to the metal one everiny thing looks the same..
EXCEPT the levers.

now,,closer inspection......
i see the fuel pump is the clear fiber type,not original so it has been changed....
SOOO,,somebody has been into the carb...
cant fink this model HK on the interweb anyplace so i have to compare the metal spacer one to the plastic spacer one.
i see on the plastic one how the lever is adjusted,,cant adjust the metal spacer one even close..
THEN i notice the levers are different !!
so,,on the plastic one check metering diaphram how it sits on,same with the other one.
plastic one sits free from touching lever,metal one pressing down on lever,, ?? 
compare levers,,metal spacer one offset up more,plastic spacer one more flat offset..
thinking (ouch !! ) i know somebody has been into the carb,,prob got a rebuild kit cause it had a problem.
maybe got WRONG kit and used WRONG included lever ??
next step is to use the plastic spacer lever in the metal spacer carb..and adjust ..
at least it is a swedish saw and i dont even have to pull the carb to work on this side 
aint like a squeel and have to pull it 3/4 apart to get to it !!
take air filter off,one screw,,three little screws and that whole side of the carb comes off 
Irish carbs,,i dunno ??

wheres the clam diggah when ya need him !!! ???


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan is out behind the shop crushing Hooskies with the 20 ton vibratory roller....LOL



He's probly sitting on it with you waiting your turn !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> How's this weekend for ya'?



Works for me. Two new tires going on the truck tomorrow. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> A Honda is a hundred times better than any Hooskie. All the Honda powered stuff I have has never given me a bit of trouble, Hooskies so much I won`t have em around.....LOL



Don't fear the Hooskie, c'mon baby, don't fear the reaper. LAAlaaalaalallaalalaa


Rick


----------



## jimdad07

I love losing parts that are tiny and important. Took that wheeler carb apart to clean it and a spring and oring is missing for the mix adjustment, pen spring is close but not quite right, o ring is something tiny.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Don't fear the Hooskie, c'mon baby, don't fear the reaper. LAAlaaalaalallaalalaa
> 
> 
> Rick



I actually had a few, they smelled up the shop so bad I gave them all away. Just ask Ron,we made a trade.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> He's probly sitting on it with you waiting your turn !



He`s laughing hysterically and just ramming the roller back n forth. Not even JD on ice can get im offen it.....LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Just got done cleaning up 45 cylinder with scotchbright as prescribed by John and looks a ton better. Quite a bit easier with torch for heat and elbow grease on the drill. 








Rick


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I actually had a few, they smelled up the shop so bad I gave them all away. Just ask Ron,we made a trade.



Thats right,,,you had to bring that up ,,i stihl feel bad,,,like ,,,like,,,,like,,,,,well,,,,i felt bad for Jery,,, NOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Looks great Rick. That came out perfect.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Just got done cleaning up 45 cylinder with scotchbright as prescribed by John and looks a ton better. Quite a bit easier with torch for heat and elbow grease on the drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



You should use a red Scotchbrite flap wheel, does a fantastic job. Been using them now for several years.


----------



## jimdad07

Found kits cheap for that carb! Springs and o rings included.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats right,,,you had to bring that up ,,i stihl feel bad,,,like ,,,like,,,,like,,,,,well,,,,i felt bad for Jery,,, NOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!



I feel bad for you, havin all dem styinkin Hooskies in yer shop. I need to wear my orange Hazmat suit to work on dem Orange turds.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> You should use a red Scotchbrite flap wheel, does a fantastic job. Been using them now for several years.



A what??? Picture?


----------



## tbone75

They took me off 1/2 my blood pressure meds in the hospital. Now my doc cut that in half again ! Seems not smoking has really changed that !
Get it checked again in 3 weeks to see if I may need even less ?


----------



## sefh3

BigDaddyR said:


> Just got done cleaning up 45 cylinder with scotchbright as prescribed by John and looks a ton better. Quite a bit easier with torch for heat and elbow grease on the drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



Heat is the trick for cleaning these cylinders up. Takes up less elbow grease.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> A what??? Picture?



They are nice round cylinder types made from red Scotchbrite backed up with thin spacers between the layers of Scotchbrite. They can easily be mounted into any tool with a common drill chuck. Really shines up aluminum.

http://www.walter.com/Walter/en-ca/abrasives/sanding/point-grinders/two-in-one


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are nice round cylinder types made from red Scotchbrite backed up with thin spacers between the layers of Scotchbrite. They can easily be mounted into any tool with a common drill chuck. Really shines up aluminum.



Have to look for some of them !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay. Circlips go any particular direction? Long as they are seated shouldn't matter tight?


Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Have to look for some of them !



Click on the link in my post above.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay. Circlips go any particular direction? Long as they are seated shouldn't matter tight?
> 
> 
> Rick



Open ends facing up toward the piston.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay. Circlips go any particular direction? Long as they are seated shouldn't matter tight?
> 
> 
> Rick



I try to orient opening at 12 or 6 o'clock. Buddy at Mahle recommended it. Had a technical explanation about 12000 rpm...blah blah...I just said...got it!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ugh...need sleep but can't. Big day tomorrow and Saturday.....lots going on at work.....what to do what to do.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are nice round cylinder types made from red Scotchbrite backed up with thin spacers between the layers of Scotchbrite. They can easily be mounted into any tool with a common drill chuck. Really shines up aluminum.
> 
> http://www.walter.com/Walter/en-ca/abrasives/sanding/point-grinders/two-in-one



Thanks Jerry !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> I try to orient opening at 12 or 6 o'clock. Buddy at Mahle recommended it. Had a technical explanation about 12000 rpm...blah blah...I just said...got it!



Okay. Stihl can't figure out multi quote. Steel wants to go st8 to message when I hit quotes.

Either way. 

Jerry and Jimmy. Thanks. Got it. LOL

Reorientation process complete. 


Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night Jerry.


----------



## leeha

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:




Put your jammies on. :msp_biggrin:






Lee


----------



## Cantdog

leeha said:


> Put your jammies on. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee



Hey big dog........what chew doing way over here this time o' night...??


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I feel bad for you, havin all dem styinkin Hooskies in yer shop. I need to wear my orange Hazmat suit to work on dem Orange turds.



Jerry, Ron should join a support group. 

When I was there he was quite proud of those Hooskies. 

Hey Jerry!!!

Hey Ron. !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Have to look for some of them !



Thought I put some in the last package........

Hey Jimmys........you guys get some. 

Maybe I mailed them in with my power bill.........

This great injustice will be corrected!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Thought I put some in the last package........
> 
> Hey Jimmys........you guys get some.
> 
> Maybe I mailed them in with my power bill.........
> 
> This great injustice will be corrected!!!!!!!



Night Rob. 


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Night Rob.
> 
> 
> Rick



Night Rick. 

Have a good one.


----------



## tbone75

Waking up with nasty pain sure lets ya know yer alive ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## dancan

Yup , it lets you know LOL
Hey John !
You wanna let Jimmy know it's time to get up for his big day .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Yup , it lets you know LOL
> Hey John !
> You wanna let Jimmy know it's time to get up for his big day .



The Chili Alarm he ate last night should be waking him up any time now. 

Hey John !!!!

Hey Dan!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan!!

Just passed Halifax!!

Foggy as Hel!!


----------



## dancan

Wrong Halifax, we are mainly clear , visibility 15 miles LOL


----------



## little possum

jimdad07 said:


> I love losing parts that are tiny and important. Took that wheeler carb apart to clean it and a spring and oring is missing for the mix adjustment, pen spring is close but not quite right, o ring is something tiny.


I blew the low or high side jet out of the air compressor nozzle while doing my boss' quad carb... If anybody has seen my shop, you know what a challenge it was to find. lol

Got a arctic cat  sittin out there right now.. Carb clean, petcock doesnt work, floater gas gauge was in pieces in bottom of the tank, dead battery, all the gas drained out the other day. etc etc. Sometimes I wish I wouldnt have told anybody what I was capable of doing. My trx300 the brake$ are locked up on. 400ex seems to have a rattle that has me paranoid. 
Ive got to get a bigger ultrasonic for the big carbs like these and the tractors.

Good Morning! 9 more hrs till the weekend.


----------



## dancan

Has the site been hacked or is it crashed ?




Oh , I see , youse guys are just zzzslackedzzz .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Yup , it lets you know LOL
> Hey John !
> You wanna let Jimmy know it's time to get up for his big day .


I'm up!


----------



## dancan

Cept for LP !


----------



## dancan

Hey look , Jimmy and LP !


----------



## dancan

well , eyes on the road .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning LP!


----------



## jimdad07

little possum said:


> I blew the low or high side jet out of the air compressor nozzle while doing my boss' quad carb... If anybody has seen my shop, you know what a challenge it was to find. lol
> 
> Got a arctic cat  sittin out there right now.. Carb clean, petcock doesnt work, floater gas gauge was in pieces in bottom of the tank, dead battery, all the gas drained out the other day. etc etc. Sometimes I wish I wouldnt have told anybody what I was capable of doing. My trx300 the brake$ are locked up on. 400ex seems to have a rattle that has me paranoid.
> Ive got to get a bigger ultrasonic for the big carbs like these and the tractors.
> 
> Good Morning! 9 more hrs till the weekend.



Same boat here, I figured that out when my wife's family members started dropping off weed eaters and wanting them fixed for free, parts included. Guess how many went to the dump? As for the cleaner, I need a bigger one too, hard to clean the larger carbs in the little HF one I have.


----------



## tbone75

Bunch of whiners today ! LOL I need a bigger USC ! So did I and Robin , we bought one ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Cantdog

IEL said:


> Finally, the Site is back....
> Damn thing has been down all day....
> 
> Has anyone here owned an international harvester scout 2?
> They seem pretty affordable out here, and they fit my criteria for the ideal truck quite well.
> 
> #1: loud
> #2: slow
> #3: good off road
> #4: minimum of luxuries and creature comforts
> #5: lots of potential for leaks and parts falling off. (I hear they are about the worst for rust?)
> 
> As you can see, a 1960s land Rover is pretty much my ideal truck...
> And bit out of my price range right now though.....
> I figure one of these would be able to give me all the fun of driving around in a rattling, slow, noisy, and lumbering off road dinosaur, with a bit less engine trouble, and a purchase price of less than 1/4 that of a land Rover....
> 
> The old series 1 or 2 land Rover will have to wait until I start working full time....



EEEEEEK.......don't do it Geoff!!!! I had a bad bout with Rovers yrs back.....(like CAD....but spelled RAD)..still have 4 1/2 of 'em.....two series II, a IIA and a III kicking a around out back. The series II's are both 109" pickups...one with a 7' quick switch Fisher snowplow...the IIA and III are the regular 88' wagons. Rugged rigs and completely different from any Jeep or Scout....I always used to laugh when Jeep folks would want talk 4WD.....Jeeps and such are basically 2WD road vehicles with 4WD off road capabilities........Land Rovers are 4WD off road vehicles with 2WD on road capabilities!! I drove the IIA to Boston and back once....lordy...I was whirred just about to death by the time we got back home.....

If you should happen to buy one.....make sure it has a galvanized frame or be prepared to buy and install one....rust is a killer and though the full box construction (3" X 6") makes for a very rugged frame, they hold moisture and road salts inside and rust very quickly.....rust has been the demise of a great many Rovers. I gather from your posts you like to work on stuff....well....you'll be busy if you get a LR.....the work-to-drive ratio is about 2:1...if you get a good one.....and you'll need more than one....


----------



## tbone75

Took a pill , dozed back off for a little bit.

No arthritis meds kinda suck. Raining today,fingers and ankles hurt too. Doc says I can't have any of them till we know my hearts OK from this pmonia chit first. Stihl got a couple months before they check that again ! That dang scope down muh throat was no fun at all !


----------



## dancan

Well eyes at work , that foreign place to some of you retxxded slackers .
Even had to detour around a 3 car Husqvee convention that shut down 4 lanes of traffic , they did have lots of pretty red , blue and white flashing lights at the event .


----------



## dancan

Suck it up princess .


----------



## dancan

Robin , if Geoff gets a civic to go with four of them poulans he should be fine .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well eyes at work , that foreign place to some of you retxxded slackers .
> Even had to detour around a 3 car Husqvee convention that shut down 4 lanes of traffic , they did have lots of pretty red , blue and white flashing lights at the event .



No reason to talk so nasty already this morning Danny ! 

WoXX !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> suck it up princess .



lol !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,,you read my tilly carb post ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Suck it up princess .



Talking to yerself ? :msp_smile:


----------



## dancan

Every day .........but the tinfoil hat cutdown half of the conversation


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Every day .........but the tinfoil hat cutdown half of the conversation



Duct tape will help !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Slight drizzle...burning off in short order...lots of equipment and large diesels warming up. Great morning in the woods!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,,you read my tilly carb post ??



Yes I just did....I'm afraid I'm not much help on those carbs.....the couple I work on for others have always run good so I haven't had to tear into them.......and though I have 4-5 451E/EVs I have not had time to get any running...projects....Sounds like you are on the right track......can you take the one with a plastic spacer and try it on the saw??


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yes I just did....I'm afraid I'm not much help on those carbs.....the couple I work on for others have always run good so I haven't had to tear into them.......and though I have 4-5 451E/EVs I have not had time to get any running...projects....Sounds like you are on the right track......can you take the one with a plastic spacer and try it on the saw??



First i am going to try the lever from the plastic one in the metal one,,just dont look right to me.
think somebody put wrong one in.
find ANY info on the HK ??
only carb i cant find "


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Slight drizzle...burning off in short order...lots of equipment and large diesels warming up. Great morning in the woods!



Better get some pics !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Bunch of whiners today ! LOL I need a bigger USC ! So did I and Robin , we bought one ! :msp_w00t:



Ron, is that you?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Ron, is that you?



Learning ! Trying to pay a little attention ! :msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> First i am going to try the lever from the plastic one in the metal one,,just dont look right to me.
> think somebody put wrong one in.
> find ANY info on the HK ??
> only carb i cant find "



Have I mentioned that I have the Tillotson Master Parts and Service manual?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> First i am going to try the lever from the plastic one in the metal one,,just dont look right to me.
> think somebody put wrong one in.
> find ANY info on the HK ??
> only carb i cant find "



I though there were some previous post on the HK...but I see the search engine isn't back up yet..........


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have I mentioned that I have the Tillotson Master Parts and Service manual?



First i heard of it,,that i can remember..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bunch of whiners today ! LOL I need a bigger USC ! So did I and Robin , we bought one ! :msp_w00t:



Me too!! But could always use a bigger one.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning slackers!


Rick


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Me too!! But could always use a bigger one.



I would have bought a bigger one,just a little short on money. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Suck it up princess .



How many Hooskies you get flattened wif de roller??


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,found an old thread by PB on that carb but his has the plastic body.
cant see why the levers woudnt adjust the same,,has to be wrong lever !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,found an old thread by PB on that carb but his has the plastic body.
> cant see why the levers woudnt adjust the same,,has to be wrong lever !!



What carb number?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Anyone know where I can get intake block of plates for Huskys for pressure testing. Want to test the 45 when done and the 350 I just got. 

Do they make a generic kit? I know I can make my own but don't really have the correct tools etc to not take forever.


Rick


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,found an old thread by PB on that carb but his has the plastic body.
> cant see why the levers woudnt adjust the same,,has to be wrong lever !!



That's one of the threads I was looking for.....I remember he had a hell of a time with that carb.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

All of the HK`s take the same lever, part number 155A-53


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> What carb number?



supposed to be an HK-12

but two flavors,one has a plastic spacer under metering diaphram and other has metal and the gaskets from them to the carb body are different.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That's one of the threads I was looking for.....I remember he had a hell of a time with that carb.....



The best thing you can do for those carbs is to replace the ,module, as a whole piece, they are just plain pain in the azz otherwise. The needle seats wear out on them.


----------



## Cantdog

BigDaddyR said:


> Anyone know where I can get intake block of plates for Huskys for pressure testing. Want to test the 45 when done and the 350 I just got.
> 
> Do they make a generic kit? I know I can make my own but don't really have the correct tools etc to not take forever.
> 
> 
> Rick



Block off plate can be as simple as a piece of rubber bicycle inner tube sandwiched between the carb and intake....and/or muffler and cyl port.....doesn't take much for tools..and I have a metal oringed piston stop with a hose barb built into it to hook the pump to....paid like $8.00 from Northwoods Saw...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> supposed to be an HK-12
> 
> but two flavors,one has a plastic spacer under metering diaphram and other has metal and the gaskets from them to the carb body are different.



Get a replacement ,module, from Tillotson Trailee Ireland. The needle seat wears out on the module and it will continually flood.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> All of the HK`s take the same lever, part number 155A-53



Then this carb does have the wrong lever,it's NOT shaped like the one in the plastic "module" ..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Off to the W thing, its a real nice day out there. BBL.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Get a replacement ,module, from Tillotson Trailee Ireland. The needle seat wears out on the module and it will continually flood.



I knew you posted about this somewhere before.....good info!!



Gotta get off to the "J" thing...gotts "W" to do.......Have a good day guys....


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Get a replacement ,module, from Tillotson Trailee Ireland. The needle seat wears out on the module and it will continually flood.



this is a pretty low hour saw so i'm thinking hopefully not wore out yet 
wonder if i could put on the plastic spacer ?? with correct gasket...

or rebuild a plastic spacer carb and put it on...that would work.
tnx for looking.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

Robin, thanks for the landy info.

I think I will go with an old ford f250 (late 80s) to start with, and look for a landy later.

There is one on craigslist right now I have my eye on.
1988 f250 single cab, 2wd, gas engine, standard, surprisingly good exterior condition, 199,000 miles (320,000km) He claims it runs good.
$600.....
Late 80s fords are worthless here..... LOL 
There is an 89 f150 with rebuild 300 I6 (80,000 km) and brand new transmission (under 1000 km) and he has had to drop his price all the way down to $850...

It seems everyone here either wants a 1970s truck, or a late 90s-now truck...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Everybody zlackin' today.......


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Everybody zlackin' today.......



Not me !!

getting ready to kill some trees


----------



## IEL

Slackers...............


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> this is a pretty low hour saw so i'm thinking hopefully not wore out yet
> wonder if i could put on the plastic spacer ?? with correct gasket...
> 
> or rebuild a plastic spacer carb and put it on...that would work.
> tnx for looking.



Plastic spacer will work, whole carb will work. I have used metal replacement modules in them after the plastic ones won`t stop fuel/flooding and they work fine. I had a 112 SD that looked like new, not a scratch on it but it would flood constantly. Plastic module got switched out and the saw ran fine after that. Got $450. for that saw and never looked back.


----------



## tbone75

Just googled this heart chit the doc called me about. My BNP is way out of whack ! Should be around 9000 but its running 300,900 ! Not good at all , got to go see a cardiologist sometime now ? Doc is setting up the appt.
Shouldn't have looked it up ! Now I am worried ! LOL
Told if I get to feeling strange,get to the ER ! Sounds like this pmonia got into my heart too ?

Have a nurse coming out today,wait and see what they say ?

Seems I am not home free yet. Just hope they can fix me back up ? No dang wonder I am so tired all the time !


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Just googled this heart chit the doc called me about. My BNP is way out of whack ! Should be around 9000 but its running 300,900 ! Not good at all , got to go see a cardiologist sometime now ? Doc is setting up the appt.
> Shouldn't have looked it up ! Now I am worried ! LOL
> Told if I get to feeling strange,get to the ER ! Sounds like this pmonia got into my heart too ?
> 
> Have a nurse coming out today,wait and see what they say ?
> 
> Seems I am not home free yet. Just hope they can fix me back up ? No dang wonder I am so tired all the time !



Damn that's not good.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Just googled this heart chit the doc called me about. My BNP is way out of whack ! Should be around 9000 but its running 300,900 ! Not good at all , got to go see a cardiologist sometime now ? Doc is setting up the appt.
> Shouldn't have looked it up ! Now I am worried ! LOL
> Told if I get to feeling strange,get to the ER ! Sounds like this pmonia got into my heart too ?
> 
> Have a nurse coming out today,wait and see what they say ?
> 
> Seems I am not home free yet. Just hope they can fix me back up ? No dang wonder I am so tired all the time !



I know of a great hospital that can assist you. Just happen to work for them too.


----------



## roncoinc

I just got appt for flu shot an pnumonia shot,,will be a couple weeks tho


----------



## BigDaddyR

Think I will get the pneumonia shot but I don't do flu shots. Only time I did I got the flu. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

You guys is getting smarter ! Don't end up like me !!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> I know of a great hospital that can assist you. Just happen to work for them too.



To bad yer so far away ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> To bad yer so far away ! LOL



We have a few new copters that can assist if needed. They just turned a year old!!!
View attachment 315075


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!

I sleepy tired!!!

Last 12hr day for the week

Firewood tomorrow at my parents

Gonna miss the 372

My brother barrowed the 350 today so he could do some cuttin

Hadn't heard from the doc yet bout the OL


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Afternoon kids!
> 
> I sleepy tired!!!
> 
> Last 12hr day for the week
> 
> Firewood tomorrow at my parents
> 
> Gonna miss the 372
> 
> My brother barrowed the 350 today so he could do some cuttin
> 
> Hadn't heard from the doc yet bout the OL



Got my fingers crossed for you guys. DW is a breast cancer survivor. Diagnosed a week after we got married. She's good now and cancer free for almost six years. 1 more year to keep our fingers crossed. Hopefully a cist or something. 




Rick


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Afternoon kids!
> 
> I sleepy tired!!!
> 
> Last 12hr day for the week
> 
> Firewood tomorrow at my parents
> 
> Gonna miss the 372
> 
> My brother barrowed the 350 today so he could do some cuttin
> 
> Hadn't heard from the doc yet bout the OL



I hate docs ! They sure like taking there time !

Stihl waiting to hear from mine for the cardio appt.
Not sure what to think about this chit ?


----------



## tbone75

Only been home a week , already going stir crazy !!!!!!! 

Scared to even try doing anything now with the heart chit ! Nurse said it could be fluid built up around my heart or a screwy test ? Being its so crazy high ? Or could be the infection got onto a valve ? Hurry up and wait !! :msp_unsure:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I hate docs ! They sure like taking there time !
> 
> Stihl waiting to hear from mine for the cardio appt.
> Not sure what to think about this chit ?



Dont think,,hurts,,gives ya headaches


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Only been home a week , already going stir crazy !!!!!!!
> 
> Scared to even try doing anything now with the heart chit ! Nurse said it could be fluid built up around my heart or a screwy test ? Being its so crazy high ? Or could be the infection got onto a valve ? Hurry up and wait !! :msp_unsure:



Crazy ???

think you passed that junction awhile ago !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

A tisket,,

A tasket,,

I got a pretty basket .. 

tnx. Mrs. Slug


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Crazy ???
> 
> think you passed that junction awhile ago !! LOL !!



Definitely very small in the rear view mirror.


----------



## IEL

I have started figuring out how I am going to organize my shop...
The bandsaw is moving to the other side, the cart is going out, the crap will be removed from my bench, and the saws will be moved into the shed.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> I have started figuring out how I am going to organize my shop...
> The bandsaw is moving to the other side, the cart is going out, the crap will be removed from my bench, and the saws will be moved into the shed.



Good !! get rid of them nasty chainsaws !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Good !! get rid of them nasty chainsaws !!



Saws, in, the, shed? But, but, they might get coldand lonely. Send them to me. I have storage in the gohraghe with mine. They will have new friends. No, no need to thank me


Rick


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A tisket,,
> 
> A tasket,,
> 
> I got a pretty basket ..
> 
> tnx. Mrs. Slug



I will let her know !


----------



## tbone75

Rain , thunder and all that chit going on here now !


----------



## IEL

The saws are staying.... :msp_mad:

Most of them live on a shelf in the shed. Sadly, none of them have multiplied.....
I think the bars may have though.....
I have a 28" cannon hard nose in large stihl, And I have no idea where it's from....

The only saws in my shop right now are a box of totaled stihls, a stihl 009 I am fixing for my dad, a totaled skilsaw, my IEL HM waiting for restoration, and a pioneer 620....

The shed beside my shop has a lot of saws in it.... Stihl 020av, PM 270, homie 7-19, skil 1629, and one and a half Mcculloch super 55a's in a box.
Another shed has the pioneers, the users, the running homelites, my 08s, and one of the IELs.
Another shed only has my Mcculloch 250.



We are almost finished building another shed, so that all the saws can live together.

It will have to wait until my dad gets back from Sweden though...
Sadly, the trip is for another of his intergovernmental climate meetings, not to find me an early Jred....


----------



## dancan

Hey John !
I just got an email for online nursing courses from online uni-verse-a-tee .
I'll send them your cc info and enroll you , that way you'll know what all them fancee medical words really meen .
That way no doc will be able to fool you


----------



## dancan

Good deals ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Hey John !
> I just got an email for online nursing courses from online uni-verse-a-tee .
> I'll send them your cc info and enroll you , that way you'll know what all them fancee medical words really meen .
> That way no doc will be able to fool you



Do they make scrubs with saws on them


Rick


----------



## dancan

BigDaddyR said:


> Do they make scrubs with saws on them
> 
> 
> Rick



Probably just like Ron's pj's , cept Ron's got Stihl on his LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rain , thunder and all that chit going on here now !



You send them my way??

Hey John!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Probably just like Ron's pj's , cept Ron's got Stihl on his LOL



Chasing the Huskies in the cut. That makes sense. 


Rick


----------



## dancan

Nope , just Stihl ......


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Only been home a week , already going stir crazy !!!!!!!
> 
> Scared to even try doing anything now with the heart chit ! Nurse said it could be fluid built up around my heart or a screwy test ? Being its so crazy high ? Or could be the infection got onto a valve ? Hurry up and wait !! :msp_unsure:


T, I wouldn't be too concerned over this heart business. 
Having BBlood type I'm prone to viral infections. After some of these nasty flu's last few years my heart acts up. I take the CoQ10 and the Hawthorne and the heart symptoms disappear in a few days.
Hang in there T! I'm in your corner prayin' for yah good buddy! Just try and be patient. Your lungs need to clear up, but you'll see improvement shortly!!
Call me if you need to talk, anytime! Later.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sawmandave in the pics....long day....long one tomorrow. You clowns keep it down!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Good deals ?



You may want that little one after Mon. ? Sure hope things go good for you !!!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> T, I wouldn't be too concerned over this heart business.
> Having BBlood type I'm prone to viral infections. After some of these nasty flu's last few years my heart acts up. I take the CoQ10 and the Hawthorne and the heart symptoms disappear in a few days.
> Hang in there T! I'm in your corner prayin' for yah good buddy! Just try and be patient. Your lungs need to clear up, but you'll see improvement shortly!!
> Call me if you need to talk, anytime! Later.....



Thanks Bobby !! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You send them my way??
> 
> Hey John!!



Sure did ! Thought you needed a little rain. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You may want that little one after Mon. ? Sure hope things go good for you !!!



Don't you worry bout me , I ow....... know a guy , who knows a guy , no names , he owns 3 MS361's and a FS550 , cut anything he needs , effortlessly and has access to a 15 ton Keoring vibratory roller foren them HusqvaPullons


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> ........and has access to a 15 ton Keoring vibratory roller foren them HusqvaPullons



^^^^^ Good Times That !!! ^^^^^^^


----------



## dancan

Hey Jimmy , I can't get the pics to open bigger , site issues 
If yu host them somewhere else and then post a direct link , big pics


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey Jimmy , I can't get the pics to open bigger , site issues
> If yu host them somewhere else and then post a direct link , big pics



I can't get them open bigger either ?


Danny , where do you want yer box sent ? The OL has sumpin fer ya. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I can't get them open bigger either ?
> 
> 
> Danny , where do you want yer box sent ? The OL has sumpin fer ya. LOL



Me,me,me,me, send it to me....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Me,me,me,me, send it to me....LOL



You didn't get left out Jerry. LOL She put something in there fer you too ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Probably just like Ron's pj's , cept Ron's got Stihl on his LOL




OK,,i WUZ in a good mood ! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,,i WUZ in a good mood ! :msp_mad:



Picking lobster noses again ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Me,me,me,me, send it to me....LOL



Got a little sumpin in there for you and Danny , could just send it to you ?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> OK,,i in a good mood !



^^^^^^^^ Nice PJ's that ! ^^^^^^^^^

Turn that frown upside down .




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I can't get them open bigger either ?
> 
> 
> Danny , where do you want yer box sent ? The OL has sumpin fer ya. LOL



I could tell ya where he could use a box !!!!

and aint around the ears !!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> ^^^^^^^^ Nice PJ's that ! ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Turn that frown upside down .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:




JERRY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cant you control your offspring !!!! ?????


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> JERRY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> cant you control your offspring !!!! ?????



He`s jus muh frien that I see sometime, not often ya know!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You didn't get left out Jerry. LOL She put something in there fer you too ! LOL



No need to do that, jus send me Dan`s stuff....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No need to do that, jus send me Dan`s stuff....LOL



Good chance you will get the whole box !


----------



## roncoinc

*Jred 451EV update !!*

OK,,Clamdigga take notice !!
meen Jerry too..

Been posting about the tilly carb probs on this saw ..
already said somebody been into it and stuff was funny..

carb metering lever WAS wrong !
after Jerry whatshisname ,,the creamsickle guy let me know the lever was same on all the tilly HK carbs,,i worked it out..
took a lever from a plastic spacer carb,put it in the METAL spacer carb and was able to adjust it properly..
saw started right up and a little adjusting on the carb it ran well,,well,,almost well..
first i noticed the slack chain tightened up..
let off the trigger and chain stopped right away..
was hard to get a quick response off the trigger..
noticed NO bar oil,,well,,that will do it !!
chain oiler not working ??
dry bar and chain will drag down everything !

SO,,pulled off cover to look..
OH MY ! 
outer bar plate didnt look right..
pulled chain and bar..............
inner bar plate dont have oiler hole !!
looked again,,,,,somebody put the outer in and the inner out !!
no wonder it didnt oil the bar !

so,,without the bar and plates on ran the saw,,no oil 
BUT,,,saw ran SUPER !!! 

no oil tho,,,.
drained oil tank,,WTF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WHAT was in there !!!!
BLACK ,,icky lookin chit like maybe used motor oil ??
put some mix in,,shook it around to clean the oil tank,,nothing out running..
a little air in the oil hole to see what happens,,nothing,,WTH ??
SO,,ok,,this is a pro saw,,,hhhmmmm,,,, adjustable oiler ??
YES !! oiler turned ALL the way OFF !!!

turn adj scew to full oil and and it spewed out nicely !! 

So now the carb is fixed,good throttle response,,the chain oiler works good and i'm happy 

the chain looks like it never been sharpened from new but the bar needs dressing ..

for $25 not a bad saw 

funny how somebody can get into a saw and mess so much up !!

it's like a chain of events from from one owner to the next.
no bar oil,,eat a chain,pass it on,,eat a bar pass it on,,..
sits awhile carb goes bad pass it on,,..
rebuild carb wrong,,pass it on,,..

stihl has horiz honing marks in the jug !!

All it needs now is bar dressing and the first sharpen on the chain,,i'm happy


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> OK,,Clamdigga take notice !!
> meen Jerry too..
> 
> Been posting about the tilly carb probs on this saw ..
> already said somebody been into it and stuff was funny..
> 
> carb metering lever WAS wrong !
> after Jerry whatshisname ,,the creamsickle guy let me know the lever was same on all the tilly HK carbs,,i worked it out..
> took a lever from a plastic spacer carb,put it in the METAL spacer carb and was able to adjust it properly..
> saw started right up and a little adjusting on the carb it ran well,,well,,almost well..
> first i noticed the slack chain tightened up..
> let off the trigger and chain stopped right away..
> was hard to get a quick response off the trigger..
> noticed NO bar oil,,well,,that will do it !!
> chain oiler not working ??
> dry bar and chain will drag down everything !
> 
> SO,,pulled off cover to look..
> OH MY !
> outer bar plate didnt look right..
> pulled chain and bar..............
> inner bar plate dont have oiler hole !!
> looked again,,,,,somebody put the outer in and the inner out !!
> no wonder it didnt oil the bar !
> 
> so,,without the bar and plates on ran the saw,,no oil
> BUT,,,saw ran SUPER !!!
> 
> no oil tho,,,.
> drained oil tank,,WTF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WHAT was in there !!!!
> BLACK ,,icky lookin chit like maybe used motor oil ??
> put some mix in,,shook it around to clean the oil tank,,nothing out running..
> a little air in the oil hole to see what happens,,nothing,,WTH ??
> SO,,ok,,this is a pro saw,,,hhhmmmm,,,, adjustable oiler ??
> YES !! oiler turned ALL the way OFF !!!
> 
> turn adj scew to full oil and and it spewed out nicely !!
> 
> So now the carb is fixed,good throttle response,,the chain oiler works good and i'm happy
> 
> the chain looks like it never been sharpened from new but the bar needs dressing ..
> 
> for $25 not a bad saw
> 
> funny how somebody can get into a saw and mess so much up !!
> 
> it's like a chain of events from from one owner to the next.
> no bar oil,,eat a chain,pass it on,,eat a bar pass it on,,..
> sits awhile carb goes bad pass it on,,..
> rebuild carb wrong,,pass it on,,..
> 
> stihl has horiz honing marks in the jug !!
> 
> All it needs now is bar dressing and the first sharpen on the chain,,i'm happy





Oh yeh,,the handles got HOT !!! 
rear handle almost to hot to hold !!
front handlebar quite toasty


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh yeh,,the handles got HOT !!!
> rear handle almost to hot to hold !!
> front handlebar quite toasty



Them heated handles will be nice cutting in the snow ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oh yeh,,the handles got HOT !!!
> rear handle almost to hot to hold !!
> front handlebar quite toasty



Nice feature on those cold New Hampsta days when your fingers are turning blue,..wait aren`t they always blue?? Nice work on the saw Ron.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Hey Jimmy , I can't get the pics to open bigger , site issues
> If yu host them somewhere else and then post a direct link , big pics





tbone75 said:


> I can't get them open bigger either ?
> 
> 
> Danny , where do you want yer box sent ? The OL has sumpin fer ya. LOL



Tomorrow guys....better pics on camera anyways. Trying to give you quick phone ones tonight to hold you over


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Time guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Time guys.



Nite Jimmy.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice feature on those cold New Hampsta days when your fingers are turning blue,..wait aren`t they always blue?? Nice work on the saw Ron.



Watch it fella,,,,,,,,,,you been bordeline a bit lately !! ,, so watch your step !!

Tnx for the info too,,it helped..
stihl would like to find a downloadable service manual for the HK ..


----------



## tbone75

Slacking Slug time too !


----------



## roncoinc

HHHmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, them pink and white PJ's looking good about now 

glad they got a trap door so i can sit down to pee 

course being made for squeel owners they only need that trap door,,dont need nuttin in the front..


 ,,, hey,,THAT was a GOOD one !! LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Watch it fella,,,,,,,,,,you been bordeline a bit lately !! ,, so watch your step !!
> 
> Tnx for the info too,,it helped..
> stihl would like to find a downloadable service manual for the HK ..



That big Tilly manual sure has come in useful over the years, put out long before the electronic age. I have never found any online source for the HK carbs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> HHHmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, them pink and white PJ's looking good about now
> 
> glad they got a trap door so i can sit down to pee
> 
> course being made for squeel owners they only need that trap door,,dont need nuttin in the front..
> 
> 
> ,,, hey,,THAT was a GOOD one !! LOL !!!!!!!



Orange n white, nice n warm cause Stihl`s always run....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Gabby today. Lots of whip cracking going on here tonight, the shackles are fun too!




Hang in there John.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Collectible or any interest? Thought Jerry might have an interest.

Chainsaw 1074 Pioneer - Just Serviced


----------



## jimdad07

Bought 20 more bike hooks today, time to hang everything up from the ceiling of the shop. Lots of saws up in the attic to hang up, need all the space I can muster for more junk.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Bought 20 more bike hooks today, time to hang everything up from the ceiling of the shop. Lots of saws up in the attic to hang up, need all the space I can muster for more junk.



Hey Jimmy !!!!!

Good idea.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Collectible or any interest? Thought Jerry might have an interest.
> 
> Chainsaw 1074 Pioneer - Just Serviced



Nice little saws, about the same as the P 26 & P28.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jerry!!


----------



## tbone75

Dang back won't let me sleep. Just letting me know I am alive !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Dang back won't let me sleep. Just letting me know I am alive !



Did you thank your back? Lol

Hey John.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Did you thank your back? Lol
> 
> Hey John.



Not this time. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Dang back won't let me sleep. Just letting me know I am alive !



I hear ya man. That sucks. Bout ready to hit the sack myself.


----------



## tbone75

Would really like to get some sleep ! But the back has been acting much worse since my hospital stay ? Doc wants me to go get checked out to see if something else may have happen to it ? Told me give it a couple months, if its stihl this bad he will send me to someone else ?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> I hear ya man. That sucks. Bout ready to hit the sack myself.



Went to bed 2 hrs ago,but woke back up am hour later. Bout my normal. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Went to bed 2 hrs ago,but woke back up am hour later. Bout my normal. LOL



Stihl up tooling around the house. I'm for sure going to bed now. Once I'm asleep I'm blessed to be knocked out until it's time to get up. I'll enjoy it while it lasts..


----------



## Stihl 041S

Such slackerzzzz......too lazy to sleep.


----------



## dancan

John musta got some back up for the back up , seems to be zzzZZZzzzlackin with the rest of ya .
Hey Rob !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Dan


----------



## dancan

Good afternoon !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Little rain this morning....little slower heading out to the expo. I am taking some poles to make a shelter withy tarp today over the back of the truck. Could turn into a muddy mess but I'm not worried...Goods on All Terrain Logging is on site....they should know how to deal with the mud!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sawmandave in the pics....long day....long one tomorrow. You clowns keep it down!



Are these pictures working better today? If they are ....Sawmandave in the Madsen suspenders. JACain with the fancy camera.


----------



## roncoinc

YYYyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...........................


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sawmandave in the pics....long day....long one tomorrow. You clowns keep it down!



Yup pics are working now .


----------



## dancan




----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Ron!


----------



## tbone75

The back says I am very alive !

I don't see no pix ?


----------



## dancan

Pix are on the original post , didn't come back with the quote .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Pix are on the original post , didn't come back with the quote .



Nothing there for me ?


Think I will try going back to bed !


----------



## roncoinc

pix ??


----------



## Scooterbum

Mornin' peoples.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Mornin' peoples.



Schoot !!


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Cleaning today.
If the weather holds out, I might melt down the 15-20# or so of scrap lead I have collected up since my last casting session......
Takes up less space as lead muffins..... LOL

Time for some food....


----------



## RandyMac

been getting hammered

Eureka Radar | Weather Underground


----------



## IEL

Morning Randy.


----------



## sefh3

Morning fellers.
Anybody heard from Mark (sparky) lately? Just wondering how his new truck is doing.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

Very wet outside

And the wind is really putting the bend in the trees!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Oh yeh,,the handles got HOT !!!
> rear handle almost to hot to hold !!
> front handlebar quite toasty



I keep one of those going for a guy.....the heater switch is broken.....but broken in the "On" position...first time I tuned it up, it was summer and warm outside and the durn thing got almost to hot to hang onto!!! Definitely a cold weather saw!!!

The 521 has two heat levels.....so easier to control the temp. You'll also find the harder you run the saw the more juice they make, the hotter the handles get....like sawing in a load of tree length hardwood....gets real warm....


----------



## IEL

Cantdog said:


> I keep one of those going for a guy.....the heater switch is broken.....but broken in the "On" position...first time I tuned it up, it was summer and warm outside and the durn thing got almost to hot to hang onto!!! Definitely a cold weather saw!!!
> 
> The 521 has two heat levels.....so easier to control the temp. You'll also find the harder you run the saw the more juice they make, the hotter the handles get....like sawing in a load of tree length hardwood....gets real warm....


One of those would be perfect for the middle of winter "out of firewood in the middle of a snow storm in -40"
cutting I always end up getting stuck with when I visit my uncle..... 

Probably not many of them on the coast here.....


----------



## tbone75

Back up and moving again.
The rain may quit around noon ? Could end up with 3" before its done !

Your welcome Adam & Rob ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Where is Sparky hiding ?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Where is Sparky hiding ?



I'm sure he'll be along again, think he's got a lot going on.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I'm sure he'll be along again, think he's got a lot going on.



He better be checking in !


----------



## Cantdog

Morning John....we're gonna get your rain tomorrow...all day.....be a good day to completely replace the rear brakes and shocks on the Volvo.

l am pulling the drive unit off the boat today and taking it to the dealer to be resealed and pressure tested...getting water intrusion into the gear lube....not good..the drive is only four yrs old....may have toasted the seals under the water pump when the old motor overheated. Never a dull moment.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Got to find something to do today ! Can't take no more sitting around ! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning John....we're gonna get your rain tomorrow...all day.....be a good day to completely replace the rear brakes and shocks on the Volvo.
> 
> l am pulling the drive unit off the boat today and taking it to the dealer to be resealed and pressure tested...getting water intrusion into the gear lube....not good..the drive is only four yrs old....may have toasted the seals under the water pump when the old motor overheated. Never a dull moment.....LOL!!!



That sucks,after all you did to that boat !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That sucks,after all you did to that boat !




Well it wasn't a surprise.....had a tiny bit of water when I changed the lube last yr.......when I put the drive back on the boat after the new engine it had much more....milky looking....but I had no time to fix it as I needed the boat for the wedding so I just drained and flushed it out good and filled it with new lube...that's the biggest reason I brought the boat home right after the wedding. Not that big a deal to fix.....but if left alone it will turn into a BIG deal to fix...LOL!!...Paid $3,000.00 for this Mercruiser drive unit new as the one that came on the boat had a howl in the upper drive.....It had been rebuilt but I don't think the guy that did it had the proper Mrecruiser tools to set it bearing preloads up right....when money allows I plan on taking that drive to the dealer and get it fix properly so I can have a spare for times like this....only 2 C clips a gasket, O-ring and six nuts to R&R.......do it right on the boat ramp...15-20 mins..


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well it wasn't a surprise.....had a tiny bit of water when I changed the lube last yr.......when I put the drive back on the boat after the new engine it had much more....milky looking....but I had no time to fix it as I needed the boat for the wedding so I just drained and flushed it out good and filled it with new lube...that's the biggest reason I brought the boat home right after the wedding. Not that big a deal to fix.....but if left alone it will turn into a BIG deal to fix...LOL!!...Paid $3,000.00 for this Mercruiser drive unit new as the one that came on the boat had a howl in the upper drive.....It had been rebuilt but I don't think the guy that did it had the proper Mrecruiser tools to set it bearing preloads up right....when money allows I plan on taking that drive to the dealer and get it fix properly so I can have a spare for times like this....only 2 C clips a gasket, O-ring and six nuts to R&R.......do it right on the boat ramp...15-20 mins..



Lot less that I thought it would be !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Lot less that I thought it would be !



Yeah...kinda heavy..good to have two people but I have done it alone with a small rolling floor jack on a piece of plywood...line it up and roll it right into place...


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got to find something to do today ! Can't take no more sitting around ! :msp_mad:



Go find some eeko parts  ( joking! )


----------



## BigDaddyR

Cantdog said:


> Morning John....we're gonna get your rain tomorrow...all day.....be a good day to completely replace the rear brakes and shocks on the Volvo.
> 
> l am pulling the drive unit off the boat today and taking it to the dealer to be resealed and pressure tested...getting water intrusion into the gear lube....not good..the drive is only four yrs old....may have toasted the seals under the water pump when the old motor overheated. Never a dull moment.....LOL!!!



Always something. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Go find some eeko parts  ( joking! )



Waiting on the list ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Got to find something to do today ! Can't take no more sitting around ! :msp_mad:



Yeah. Find something easy to do. Don't over do it. Least its raining so you're not tempted to mow. 


Rick


----------



## Cantdog

BigDaddyR said:


> Always something.
> 
> 
> Rick



Yep it certainly seems to be!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Waiting on the list ?



Will take pix after lunch


----------



## BigDaddyR

Looks like I'm working inside today on the Hooskie 45. Any tips on getting the ring/piston into the cylinder. On my 365 I just compressed the ring with my fingers but the cylinder bore in this one is recessed and my sasuage fingers won't fit in there. Make a ring compressor with a soda can and zip tie? Seen that on UToob.

Might get to cleaning the 350 today too. Anyone have a 350 carb they're willing to sell. See they have them on the bay for about 20-40$. Are they all Zama made in china carbs? Any recommendations on the best carb for the 350?

Maybe if I make real good headway I'll work on putting the fuel line in the Super XL12 also.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Will take pix after lunch



Lunch , good idea !


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Looks like I'm working inside today on the Hooskie 45. Any tips on getting the ring/piston into the cylinder. On my 365 I just compressed the ring with my fingers but the cylinder bore in this one is recessed and my sasuage fingers won't fit in there. Make a ring compressor with a soda can and zip tie? Seen that on UToob.
> 
> Might get to cleaning the 350 today too. Anyone have a 350 carb they're willing to sell. See they have them on the bay for about 20-40$. Are they all Zama made in china carbs? Any recommendations on the best carb for the 350?
> 
> Maybe if I make real good headway I'll work on putting the fuel line in the Super XL12 also.



Zip tie may work , but should just slide right in there.

I bought a couple cheap china carbs for the 350s , they worked good.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Looks like I'm working inside today on the Hooskie 45. Any tips on getting the ring/piston into the cylinder. On my 365 I just compressed the ring with my fingers but the cylinder bore in this one is recessed and my sasuage fingers won't fit in there. Make a ring compressor with a soda can and zip tie? Seen that on UToob.
> 
> Might get to cleaning the 350 today too. Anyone have a 350 carb they're willing to sell. See they have them on the bay for about 20-40$. Are they all Zama made in china carbs? Any recommendations on the best carb for the 350?
> 
> Maybe if I make real good headway I'll work on putting the fuel line in the Super XL12 also.



You get my box yet ??


----------



## tbone75

Don't know why , but everything taste funny to me . Even Mt-Dew don't taste right still ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Zip tie may work , but should just slide right in there.
> 
> I bought a couple cheap china carbs for the 350s , they worked good.



Saves a $10 carb kit too so not much more and get a brand new carb !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't know why , but everything taste funny to me . Even Mt-Dew don't taste right still ?



Maybe it taste right ??

remember you quit smoking,changes taste.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> You get my box yet ??



Not as of yesterday but haven't been to the mb today. Just got up about 1/2 hour ago. LOL. Getting up at 4:30 during the week sure has changed my wake up time on Sat.:msp_ohmy:

I'll let you know this afternoon. Mail shows up bout 12 if they deliver today. I think they might have went to every other Sat but don't remember. Didn't mess with mail much until I started tinkering with saws. Now presents come:hmm3grin2orange: Wife rolls her eyes, and all is right with the world:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Maybe it taste right ??
> 
> remember you quit smoking,changes taste.



Quit smoking for 4 months before,didn't change this much !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Don't know why , but everything taste funny to me . Even Mt-Dew don't taste right still ?



I agree with Ron, you're taste buds start to recover after not smoking for a little bit and things will change. I found flavors became deeper and richer. Food tasted better. Proly another reason people eat more after quitting. Stuff tastes better.

If it tastes blander, then, umm, I got nothin.:eek2:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Zip tie may work , but should just slide right in there.
> 
> I bought a couple cheap china carbs for the 350s , they worked good.





roncoinc said:


> Saves a $10 carb kit too so not much more and get a brand new carb !



Okay, chinee carb it is. I agree. For a $10 diff makes all the sense in the world. Have to print the IPL and see what else I might be missing in small parts.

Can you check compression and get an accurate reading with carb and muffler off, or at least carb. Should matter right as compression occurs above the exhaust port and carb isn't a big source of back pressure I wouldn't think.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay, chinee carb it is. I agree. For a $10 diff makes all the sense in the world. Have to print the IPL and see what else I might be missing in small parts.
> 
> Can you check compression and get an accurate reading with carb and muffler off, or at least carb. Should matter right as compression occurs above the exhaust port and carb isn't a big source of back pressure I wouldn't think.



Be the same with or without carb and muffler.


----------



## roncoinc

Thot there was a brake band in the cover,,but is not.

You can see the sprocket almost aint there !! LOL !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Be the same with or without carb and muffler.



Guess I'll see what the 350 is blowing then. Proly won't matter though as it will be coming apart anyways.:hmm3grin2orange:

I have to wonder why someone would take a working 350 and take the carb and choke assy off. Wonder if carb got clogged up and they were trying to repair and stopped. One can only hope it's that simple.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all.......yawn....... Scratch....scratch. 

Thanks for the rain John. 

Good luck Robin. No pulling over by the side of the road with a heavy swell. Lol


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thot there was a brake band in the cover,,but is not.
> 
> You can see the sprocket almost aint there !! LOL !!



I can fix ya up !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Cantdog said:


> Block off plate can be as simple as a piece of rubber bicycle inner tube sandwiched between the carb and intake....and/or muffler and cyl port.....doesn't take much for tools..and I have a metal oringed piston stop with a hose barb built into it to hook the pump to....paid like $8.00 from Northwoods Saw...



Picture please


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Thot there was a brake band in the cover,,but is not.
> 
> You can see the sprocket almost aint there !! LOL !!



Dang that sprocket makes the one that came off that little 36 look spanking new. I'm surprised they could cut anything with that. Had to replace my 1st brake band recently. Not as bad as I though it would be.


----------



## BigDaddyR

BigDaddyR said:


> Picture please



Guess this would be it? Looks handy.

Piston Stop / Pressure Test Tool

Morning Rob!!


Off I go to the gohrage. Really now.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Progress. 







Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay, missing the washer between clutch and oiler. Shown here in the IPL. Anyone know dimensions or what I can get to substitute? Really hoping to get this together. 







Rick


----------



## Cantdog

BigDaddyR said:


> Guess this would be it? Looks handy.
> 
> Piston Stop / Pressure Test Tool
> 
> Morning Rob!!
> 
> 
> Off I go to the gohrage. Really now.



Yep that's the one......don't think I paid that much for mine.....was quite a while ago....works good...

Easy to make one from an old sparkplug if you have a wire feeder or brazing tips and torches...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep that's the one......don't think I paid that much for mine.....was quite a while ago....works good...
> 
> Easy to make one from an old sparkplug if you have a wire feeder or brazing tips and torches...



Brass hose barb and an old chainsaw sparkplug base make a good one, just solder the together if you know how....LOL


----------



## dancan

There , chimaneee set in place , furnace piped in , smoke goes out the top


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> There , chimaneee set in place , furnace piped in , smoke goes out the top



Burning wood this year Danny ?


----------



## tbone75

Going nuts just sitting on my azz ! But just to weak to do anything about it ! Been home a week , think I would have something back by now ? Just not much better than when I first got home. May try and mow a little tomorrow ? Just around the house is all ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Going nuts just sitting on my azz ! But just to weak to do anything about it ! Been home a week , think I would have something back by now ? Just not much better than when I first got home. May try and mow a little tomorrow ? Just around the house is all ! LOL



Somebody get this man an Ex Box and the latest Call of Duty game. That'll keep ya busy for a while. No online play though w/o high speed though. Stihl be fun




Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Somebody get this man an Ex Box and the latest Call of Duty game. That'll keep ya busy for a while. No online play though w/o high speed though. Stihl be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



I don't play them games ! LOL

Don't watch much TV either. LOL

I like working with my hands !!


----------



## tbone75

Want to port my 372,353,346 but just to shaky for that just yet ! Hands are real shaky ?


----------



## tbone75

Would like one of my 026s ported too ! Bout the right size for most of what I cut.


----------



## tbone75

Started to play with the 026s before I got sick, both them suckers need air filters ! LOL Forgot all about that ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Burning wood this year Danny ?



Gonna have to .
I've got the furnace set in the porch , I've got to setup a plenum and ductwork but I can do that on crutches if I end up on them .
I've got to make a couple of supports on the chimney for wind tomorrow and seal up the flashing , if I get a pair of crutches on Monday the roof will be a no go for a few months .


----------



## Stihl 041S

026 be a nice size. 

Ported it be real nice. 

Hey John.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Where is Sparky hiding ?



Don't tell anyone....he was running a Husky today! Doing well...settling into the house and staying very busy at work. He's still a saw guy!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Would like one of my 026s ported too ! Bout the right size for most of what I cut.



oh26 and oh26 pro take diff filters,,what one ya got ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Gonna have to .
> I've got the furnace set in the porch , I've got to setup a plenum and ductwork but I can do that on crutches if I end up on them .
> I've got to make a couple of supports on the chimney for wind tomorrow and seal up the flashing , if I get a pair of crutches on Monday the roof will be a no go for a few months .



Gonna run your furnace on the porch to heat the house ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Another busy day. Had a great time with pretty weather. We made lots of cookies and talked to lots of loggers. Pictures possibly tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Don't tell anyone....he was running a Husky today! Doing well...settling into the house and staying very busy at work. He's still a saw guy!



Caught red handed, that`s strike two against Sparky!!....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> oh26 and oh26 pro take diff filters,,what one ya got ??



Both of these take the same one, has the tall tank vent. Steel screwed them up good,making so many different filters for them !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> oh26 and oh26 pro take diff filters,,what one ya got ??



Diff ones on the compensating and non compensating carbs also.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Both of these take the same one, has the tall tank vent. Steel screwed them up good,making so many different filters for them !



Could have put a couple in the box that went out to you today ifn I had known....:msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Diff ones on the compensating and non compensating carbs also.



Not real sure what they take ? Gonna have to do some looking ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stowed 4 cord of hardwood firewood away today and now ready for winter burning.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Could have put a couple in the box that went out to you today ifn I had known....:msp_smile:



I will find some. LOL Don't think I will be running them for a while yet ! LOL


----------



## little possum

Not how I planned my day. Got a call at 930 looking for some saw help.. He wanted to borrow something he could use... (good uncle, do trust him) So I proceded to spend about 2 hours running the 660 and 372 cuttin up a oak tree. Managed to about knock myself out. Hanging off the 60" handle on the cant hook when it slipped outta the bark. Laid me flat out on the ground hahaha

Now off for some bieres to celebrate a bachelors last wknd 




Jimmy, any hook ups on old piles of loggin saws? I have a thing for 288s, 372s, and 394s


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stowed 4 cord of hardwood firewood away today and now ready for winter burning.



OL has the basement loaded up with them slabs from last year. Start off burning that stuff for small fires.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> oh26 and oh26 pro take diff filters,,what one ya got ??



Four total. At least one pro. Last one is in the mail. 

Hey Ron.


----------



## dancan

Enclosed porch Ron , I'll strap the furnace with stihl 2x4's and insulate it as time goes by , in theory it should work ok .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Four total. At least one pro. Last one is in the mail.
> 
> Hey Ron.



Yep, got a few of dem here also, 6,7,8 or so....LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey LP , here's your new hat ......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OL has the basement loaded up with them slabs from last year. Start off burning that stuff for small fires.



Dang that hardwood is getting hard on my old hands, got aches and pains in my fingers and wrists from handling it all.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey LP , here's your new hat ......



Got my new hat, where`s Ron`s??


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , got any ice and watersheild ?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got my new hat, where`s Ron`s??



Ron sez he don't like "Them" hats ......


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , got any ice and watersheild ?



How much you need?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ron sez he don't like "Them" hats ......



Bestes reason I can think of to send him one!!....LOL


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Every day .........but the tinfoil hat cutdown half of the conversation



John , here's the hat , my fathers from the 70's so you see , I get it honestly LOL












The dents are from me and my brother seeing who could take the hardest hits from a hammer ..... Good times that LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> How much you need?



1/4 role ish .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> Not how I planned my day. Got a call at 930 looking for some saw help.. He wanted to borrow something he could use... (good uncle, do trust him) So I proceded to spend about 2 hours running the 660 and 372 cuttin up a oak tree. Managed to about knock myself out. Hanging off the 60" handle on the cant hook when it slipped outta the bark. Laid me flat out on the ground hahaha
> 
> Now off for some bieres to celebrate a bachelors last wknd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy, any hook ups on old piles of loggin saws? I have a thing for 288s, 372s, and 394s



May have managed a hook up this weekend. If he calls/texts/emails I'll take the ride and let you know. Out east of me by an hour.


----------



## SawTroll

Looks like it is high time for a fight now, as very little has been going on after the hackings. 

The big question is what to fight about? :msp_confused:


----------



## AU_K2500

All you old farts got nothing better to do than hang out here and talk about the glory days. 

The whole lot of ya needs to get out and run a few saws!

How's that for starting a fight?


----------



## dancan

It's "Hat" night Nikko and this JD on ice sez mine is cooler than yours ......


----------



## dancan

Hey Sparky !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Which ones should the old farts run? I did run a 550XP today and all I can say is DAMN. Nice little AT saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 1/4 role ish .



Don`t have that much right now. I am doing another roof on Monday so there may be 10' left off that job.


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin , when you headin to the other side of the pond ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It's "Hat" night Nikko and this JD on ice sez mine is cooler than yours ......



Tin hat night!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t have that much right now. I am doing another roof on Monday so there may be 10' left off that job.



Monday ..... too late


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Both of these take the same one, has the tall tank vent. Steel screwed them up good,making so many different filters for them !



I looked and only got one for an oh28super..


----------



## Cantdog

Been a busy day today....NOS Volvo radiator and NOS OEM front mudflaps arrived from Yuma this morning...nice stuff!!! Also I am very impressed again by this company in Winsor CT that I've been buying great quality euro parts from....ordered all new radiator hoses (3) 9:00PM Thursday night online...here this morning..... $24 shipped!!

Drained and pulled the drive unit off the boat....took it to the dealer to be pressure tested and resealed...said they would get right on it Monday....told them I needed before next weekend. Want to get out to the island for a couple days before we head off to Scotland....gotta pull the outboard out of the water before we go too.....can't leave that in the water this time of yr unattended....don't need to be worrying about things like that whilst traveling.... 

Rain tomorrow.....be rolling around under that Volvo most of the day I expect....should be able to wrap that project up by next weekend...


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Diff ones on the compensating and non compensating carbs also.



Go figure...

Oh,,it's a squeel ,


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Monday ..... too late



Used a full roll Friday, may have a small piece 16" wide X 12' long.


----------



## pioneerguy600

AU_K2500 said:


> All you old farts got nothing better to do than hang out here and talk about the glory days.
> 
> The whole lot of ya needs to get out and run a few saws!
> 
> How's that for starting a fight?



Yupp!!


----------



## dancan

I'll make that do , I have 1 more call in , might have a bit more .


----------



## SawTroll

Cantdog said:


> Been a busy day today....NOS Volvo radiator and NOS OEM front mudflaps arrived from Yuma this morning...nice stuff!!! Also I am very impressed again by this company in Winsor CT that I've been buying great quality euro parts from....ordered all new radiator hoses (3) 9:00PM Thursday night online...here this morning..... $24 shipped!!
> 
> Drained and pulled the drive unit off the boat....took it to the dealer to be pressure tested and resealed...said they would get right on it Monday....told them I needed before next weekend. Want to get out to the island for a couple days before we head off to Scotland....gotta pull the outboard out of the water before we go too.....can't leave that in the water this time of yr unattended....don't need to be worrying about things like that whilst traveling....
> 
> Rain tomorrow.....be rolling around under that Volvo most of the day I expect....should be able to wrap that project up by next weekend...



My 1994 Volvo is fine, and the Turbo is doing what it was made for!


----------



## dancan

Was going to tell Robin to try and hook up with an AS member from the home country but I dont think we have any members there , too cheep to get internet LOL
Better off trying to meet up with Nikko .


----------



## IEL

Hey guys.
I didnt get much cleaning done, but I did melt down my little scraps of lead sheet.
Damn stuff shrinks a lot when it melts...
3/4 of a pot ended up melting down to less than 1/4.....
Did get about 8# though.....
Some of the stuff just wouldnt melt?


Tomorrow will be spent cleaning the shop...
All I cleaned today was the bathroom.....


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, got a few of dem here also, 6,7,8 or so....LOL



When saws die as often and as quick as steals do at least you get left with a good air filter !!! LOL !!!


----------



## AU_K2500

dancan said:


> Hey Sparky !



Hey dan. Jimmy and I thought of you today. Pretty sure he grabbed a photo for ya. A good superior axe to that crappy brand your using now.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin , when you headin to the other side of the pond ?



Leaving Boston on 10/05... stop at Dublin and then fly on to Glasgow.....then get on the bus with the rest of the Q-tips and go looking at stuff.........damn I really must be getting old....LOL!!! Good thing is I don't have to lug nothin', don't have to worry about nuthin', where to stay each night.....where to eat.....just tell 'em what I want to drink....and "presto" it'll be in muh hand......this married thing is going good right now....LOLOLOL!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> When saws die as often and as quick as steals do at least you get left with a good air filter !!! LOL !!!



Well....at least an expensive one........LOL!!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> John , here's the hat , my fathers from the 70's so you see , I get it honestly LOL
> The dents are from me and my brother seeing who could take the hardest hits from a hammer ..... Good times that LOL



And it is apparent who took the hardest hits !!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Leaving Boston on 10/05... stop at Dublin and then fly on to Glasgow.....then get on the bus with the rest of the Q-tips and go looking at stuff.........damn I really must be getting old....LOL!!! Good thing is I don't have to lug nothin', don't have to worry about nuthin', where to stay each night.....where to eat.....just tell 'em what I want to drink....and "presto" it'll be in muh hand......this married thing is going good right now....LOLOLOL!!!!!



All inclusive Seniors tour package with an attendant ?


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> And it is apparent who took the hardest hits !!



What ..... Who said that ..... Two lumps please ....


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey dan. Jimmy and I thought of you today. Pretty sure he grabbed a photo for ya. A good superior axe to that crappy brand your using now.



Well ..... Where's the pick ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> When saws die as often and as quick as steals do at least you get left with a good air filter !!! LOL !!!



I personally never had a Stihl fail me since 1990 and the one that did in 1990 had a bearing spacer failure on the flywheel side. Had it fixed overnight.


----------



## Cantdog

SawTroll said:


> My 1994 Volvo is fine, and the Turbo is doing what it was made for!



This old girl is a bit older....1976 244 DL 77,000 miles..no rust been sitting in storage for many yrs...restoring it for my daughter....going right through it and replacing anything of question.....all new brakes, hoses, timing belt, all fan belts etc. etc. etc. Should be a very nice unit when done...heavy, safe.....has a vanity license plate....reads "TURTLE"...LOL!! No turbo...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> All inclusive Seniors tour package with an attendant ?



Oh Yeah but not just seniors.....


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> John , here's the hat , my fathers from the 70's so you see , I get it honestly LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dents are from me and my brother seeing who could take the hardest hits from a hammer ..... Good times that LOL



Well that splains why you rode the short bus then. too many hits to the head.

m


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Oh Yeah but not just seniors.....



Sure , I know you've got an "Attendant" ........


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Well that splains why you rode the short bus then. too many hits to the head.
> 
> m



What ..... Who said that ..... Two lumps please ....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sure , I know you've got an "Attendant" ........



That I do....LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> That I do....LOL!!!



Ohhh Yaaaaa !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Ohhh Yaaaaa !



Being attended to right now.....she made a huge pot of chili today....cornmeal muffins with apple strudel and vanilla ice cream for desert....oh and of course an ice cold pint of Ballantine.....MMMMMMMMM!!!


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm , I have no such luck with my attendant ......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hmmmm , I have no such luck with my attendant ......



Well.....you ain't "JUST MARRIED".........LOL!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Well.....you ain't "JUST MARRIED".........LOL!!





dancan said:


> Ohhh Yaaaaa !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Hey dan. Jimmy and I thought of you today. Pretty sure he grabbed a photo for ya. A good superior axe to that crappy brand your using now.



There you go Sparky....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Here is one of a Sparky sized saw....how long was the bar on that 880 Sparky?


----------



## tbone75

Had muh supper, and my Nephew just left. He raised 503.00 for me and the hospital bills ! That was after paying for the hog and food !! The one that calls me Uncle Dad. LOL :msp_thumbsup:


One hell of a good kid !!


----------



## roncoinc

I finished up the new Jred 451EV today..

For Robin's pleasure


----------



## Mastermind

Glad to see John is keeping you miscreants in line. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I finished up the new Jred 451EV today..
> 
> For Robin's pleasure



Cleaned up real nice Ron !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I finished up the new Jred 451EV today..
> 
> For Robin's pleasure



Looking good Ron!!!


----------



## SawTroll

Cantdog said:


> This old girl is a bit older....1976 244 DL 77,000 miles..no rust been sitting in storage for many yrs...restoring it for my daughter....going right through it and replacing anything of question.....all new brakes, hoses, timing belt, all fan belts etc. etc. etc. Should be a very nice unit when done...heavy, safe.....has a vanity license plate....reads "TURTLE"...LOL!! No turbo...LOL!!!



A DL surely doesn't have a Turbo - mine is a 945 Turbo Plus (called Turbo stage II on some markets), and since the back seats are left out, there is room for a lot of stuff back there. :msp_smile:

Btw, I once had a 1980 244 GLE, but I didn't really like it, because of an overly powerful power steering, that made it almost impossible to drive on bumpy roads with only one hand on the wheel.


----------



## tbone75

See if I can load a pic ? 
Shortest my hair has been in 3 years ! Lost 12" !!

Parts Jimmy sent me !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bunch of yappy Yahoos. 

Take a while to get caught up. 

Evening all.


----------



## tbone75

Mom just gave me another 100.00 !! That takes the total over 1300.00 all together !! 

Thatnks to every one that has helped me out so much ! It will really help with this monster hospital bill ! Haven't seen it yet ? My Brother told me that NASA bed was 2500.00 per day its self ! Not even sure how many days I was in that thing ? To far out of it ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Bunch of yappy bunch of Yahoos.
> 
> Take a while to get caught up.
> 
> Evening all.



Hey Uncle Mongo !! LOL

Sucking up the OT again ?


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Mom just gave me another 100.00 !! That takes the total over 1300.00 all together !!
> 
> Thatnks to every one that has helped me out so much ! It will really help with this monster hospital bill ! Haven't seen it yet ? My Brother told me that NASA bed was 2500.00 per day its self ! Not even sure how many days I was in that thing ? To far out of it ? LOL



Got to say I am not very happy taking money , I would much rather give !

But nothing I can do but say thanks for so much help from all my good friends !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Uncle Mongo !! LOL
> 
> Sucking up the OT again ?



Na. Took a night off. 

A night to try to get stuff done.


----------



## Cantdog

SawTroll said:


> A DL surely doesn't have a Turbo - mine is a 945 Turbo Plus (called Turbo stage II on some markets), and since the back seats are left out, there is room for a lot of stuff back there. :msp_smile:
> 
> Btw, I once had a 1980 244 GLE, but I didn't really like it, because of an overly powerful power steering, that made it almost impossible to drive on bumpy roads with only one hand on the wheel.



Yeah....Haven't driven this one on the road yet. It does have a massive PS pump.....ZF brand, all cast iron...looks like you could put it on a wood splitter!!! LOL!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> See if I can load a pic ?
> Shortest my hair has been in 3 years ! Lost 12" !!
> 
> Parts Jimmy sent me !



Well...glad the cases made it safe and sound. That intake is for a 375K....no real use for it on a saw with out the K top cover and filters. Figured it was trading fodder for you!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Na. Took a night off.
> 
> A night to try to get stuff done.



Need a day off now and then !


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Hmmmm , I have no such luck with my attendant ......



I think you used that red want button too much when you was laid up.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> I finished up the new Jred 451EV today..
> 
> For Robin's pleasure



Man that looks really nice Ron.




Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Got mail Ron. 

THANKS!!!







Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay so this is kinda off topic but wanted to pass along this helpful tidbit. 

Someone left a travel mug at my office and didn't reclaim it. Best coffee/drink mug ever. Stuff stays cold in it forever. Left it in the shop over night and went out the next day and drink still cold, ice still there and not watered down. Hot stays hot for hours. 

Perfect for cutting wood and spill proof too. 


Here's a shot of the new one wife encouraged me to get so she could take mine. Not sure where all they sell them but Targeh is where she found them. $20 for a 20oz and less the smaller it goes. 







Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay so is it easier to put the carb, intake etc on this one together as a unit and install? Seems like a pain otherwise. 

Anyone have a Husky 40,45,49 to get a pic of how the throttle cable is attached to the throttle cam? One thing I didn't take a photo off. Grr. 







Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay so is it easier to put the carb, intake etc on this one together as a unit and install? Seems like a pain otherwise.
> 
> Anyone have a Husky 40,45,49 to get a pic of how the throttle cable is attached to the throttle cam? One thing I didn't take a photo off. Grr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



Been to long since I worked on one of them ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Been to long since I worked on one of them ?



You got time!!!! 

Hey John!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You got time!!!!
> 
> Hey John!!



Yes I do , but not one of them saws ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes I do , but not one of them saws ?



I leave my 45 at the camp on the lake, the rest of my Stihls don`t like it around them.Got to say its a very good working little saw, handy to have around the camp yard.


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> I leave my 45 at the camp on the lake, the rest of my Stihls don`t like it around them.Got to say its a very good working little saw, handy to have around the camp yard.



I'm hoping this one will be a good runner. New ring, carb diaphrams, cleaned up piston/cyl that were pretty good in the first place, cleaned about 4lbs of saw crust off it, new fuel line and filter. Just have to get the throttle cable hooked up and a new clutch side washer LOL.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry

Not far behind ya !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nite Jerry!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. 

Hope you don't get to read this till morning. 

You need the sleep.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning!


----------



## dancan

Miscreants , that's a fancee word LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yes it is....

Did you see the gift Sparky wanted to get you Dan?


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning John!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I was thinking....I do not recommend an 880 and 59" bar combo for you. Just saying....I heard Sparky mumble something about dang heavy or something. Uncle Mongo should avoid that setup too!


----------



## tbone75

Made muh self stay in bed long as I could. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I was thinking....I do not recommend an 880 and 59" bar combo for you. Just saying....I heard Sparky mumble something about dang heavy or something. Uncle Mongo should avoid that setup too!



I don't need anything that big ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I don't need anything that big ! LOL



Me either!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Did run that 550xp at the show yesterday. That is one stout little saw stock! You'd really like it...and no need to tune ever!


----------



## Cantdog

My radar is sayin' ol' Ron Don is getting hammered about now with pretty heavy rain!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Did run that 550xp at the show yesterday. That is one stout little saw stock! You'd really like it...and no need to tune ever!



Been reading about them.

I am done buying saws , unless there super cheap !

Going to clean a bunch out soon.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> My radar is sayin' ol' Ron Don is getting hammered about now with pretty heavy rain!!!



If its that chit that went through here , he is getting it good ! Parts of Ohio got 3" , I got 1-1/2" .


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yes it is....
> 
> Did you see the gift Sparky wanted to get you Dan?



I know he was working on getting me a nice truck but that 880 was a real nice thought 




I don't have any of those axes LOL


----------



## dancan

John , you postin ads up here ????


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , you postin ads up here ????



Nah , I would ask a lot more for that ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Get ole Scoot to make you a Pro sticker , be worth more money if it was a Poulan Pro LOL


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay so is it easier to put the carb, intake etc on this one together as a unit and install? Seems like a pain otherwise.
> 
> Anyone have a Husky 40,45,49 to get a pic of how the throttle cable is attached to the throttle cam? One thing I didn't take a photo off. Grr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



On the throttle linkage the plastic end goes into the tank with it up and down,taller than wider ,etc 
you can feel it when pullinf on the trigger it is workingin right spot.
then will need to pull carb off and tilt and turn it to get end of the linkage in the hole.
of you get it wrong linkage wont work with carb on.
unhook linkage and turn it around


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Fun day today.....
Cleaning my shop....


----------



## dancan

Looks like a deal LOL
Anyone want it ???


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy, I believe it was a 59" bar on the 880. 

Morning fellas. Big day today. Time to change the oil in the truck. Going to clean and tidy up a few other things as well. 

I need to find a SS flexible line with male 1/8" NPT fittings either end. Bout 25-30" long. It would connect a fuel pressure sensor to the fuel filter housing. The cheap line I'm using now is too short and its leaking.


----------



## roncoinc

Homelite 750 Chainsaw


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> On the throttle linkage the plastic end goes into the tank with it up and down,taller than wider ,etc
> you can feel it when pullinf on the trigger it is workingin right spot.
> then will need to pull carb off and tilt and turn it to get end of the linkage in the hole.
> of you get it wrong linkage wont work with carb on.
> unhook linkage and turn it around



Yeah, see how it goes together , just didn't know if its easier to screw the intake, carb and air filter all together, then attach throttle cable, then fuel line and then bolt down. 

Maybe now that I'm not starving hungry it'll go together easier without my hands shaking. LOL


Rick


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> Looks like a deal LOL
> Anyone want it ???



I would go for it if he took $200 off.....


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Homelite 750 Chainsaw



I like how he would take a bp-1 as a partial trade.....
That mac is only worth 2-3x as much as he is asking for that homelite.....


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> I don't need anything that big ! LOL



Is it a need thing or want thing. Sure most of us don't need but want one of those.


----------



## roncoinc

Scott,,you got a PM..


----------



## farrell

mornin kids!

didnt get no firewood cut for my parents yesterday never stopped raining

had some friends over last night.........got pizza and beer! Good times!!!

think i finally got the yellow jackets in the creek bank!

my brother came and barrowed a second saw this morning

he took the 350 the other day and now he gots my 268

hopefully he will keep it outta the dirt...............................its wearing my favorite chain

need to look for parts for the 372 yet

work this afternoon


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> If its that chit that went through here , he is getting it good ! Parts of Ohio got 3" , I got 1-1/2" .



He be running the canoe again.


----------



## sefh3

I think today would be a great day to work on a Stihl. Oh wait what day isn't!!!!

Cya later this afternoon.

Ron I got your message.


----------



## roncoinc

RAIN !! ??????????

Thot somebody put a firehose on the house !!

couldnt see out the windows !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> I think today would be a great day to work on a Stihl. Oh wait what day isn't!!!!
> 
> Cya later this afternoon.
> 
> Ron I got your message.



One back to you..


----------



## BigDaddyR

sefh3 said:


> I think today would be a great day to work on a Stihl. Oh wait what day isn't!!!!
> 
> Cya later this afternoon.
> 
> Ron I got your message.



I'd imagine you'd be working on a Stihl every day whether you wanted to or not:hmm3grin2orange: I don't see where the speculation or surprise comes from


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> RAIN !! ??????????
> 
> Thot somebody put a firehose on the house !!
> 
> couldnt see out the windows !! LOL !!



Sounds like that crap that went through here. LOL


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> RAIN !! ??????????
> 
> Thot somebody put a firehose on the house !!
> 
> couldnt see out the windows !! LOL !!



Yep rained like a cow pizzen on a flat rock!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

AU_K2500 said:


> Jimmy, I believe it was a 59" bar on the 880.
> 
> Morning fellas. Big day today. Time to change the oil in the truck. Going to clean and tidy up a few other things as well.
> 
> I need to find a SS flexible line with male 1/8" NPT fittings either end. Bout 25-30" long. It would connect a fuel pressure sensor to the fuel filter housing. The cheap line I'm using now is too short and its leaking.



What pressure rating on the line? Swivel on one end? Raleigh Durham Rubber and Gasket can make them....as well as Gregory Poole CAT. On Site hose also comes to mind. All local people with super service.

It was a 59"....largest Stihl branded available.


----------



## tbone75

Slugs don't have much to say when all they do is sit on there flippy cap all day !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Slugs don't have much to say when all they do is sit on there flippy cap all day !



You'll be up soon enough!


----------



## IEL

It looks like my shop day might have been taken over by the evil of calculus homework......

Even I cant see anywhere this math could possibly be used.....
Only 7 chapters left........


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Slugs don't have much to say when all they do is sit on there flippy cap all day !



We'll just have to have the Slug Saw hotline and tap into your infinite saw wisdom !

You'll be up when it's time. Till then well work xtra hard. LOL


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> We'll just have to have the Slug Saw hotline and tap into your infinite saw wisdom !
> 
> You'll be up when it's time. Till then well work xtra hard. LOL
> 
> 
> Rick



I don't know squat compared to these other guys on here !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I don't know squat compared to these other guys on here !



Steel 10X more than me. A heck of a fun journey though. What makes it good is being able to commiserate and hang in with a bunch of good guys like you. This thread has been really great for me and you're a big part of that. Without that saws would be much more of a mystery, a lot more frustrating and not nearly as much fun.

1-800-slu-gsaw!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I don't know squat compared to these other guys on here !



Well,,your good at squatting !!!


----------



## tbone75

Feel a little stronger today , but muh dang feet hurt so bad I can't hardly walk ! And the rain is moved out ?


----------



## farrell

Sharpened up the 346 for next time I cut wood

Have to touch up the 268 and 350 when they comes back


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,your good at squatting !!!



Real good at farting too !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Sharpened up the 346 for next time I cut wood
> 
> Have to touch up the 268 and 350 when they comes back



I got a couple that needs touched up when ya get time. LOL The big Kita and the ported 359. never did touch them back up after all that noodling. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Maybe in a few more days I can do some grinding ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I got a couple that needs touched up when ya get time. LOL The big Kita and the ported 359. never did touch them back up after all that noodling. LOL



Long drive just to sharpen some chains:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Long drive just to sharpen some chains:msp_biggrin:



Plenty of saws you can put together and trees to kill !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Plenty of saws you can put together and trees to kill !



Will it hurt anything to do heat cycles on this 45 without the clutch on it once I'm done while locating washer? 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Will it hurt anything to do heat cycles on this 45 without the clutch on it once I'm done while locating washer?
> 
> 
> Rick



Long as you don't over rev it. Should be just fine.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Will it hurt anything to do heat cycles on this 45 without the clutch on it once I'm done while locating washer?
> 
> 
> Rick



About any washer will do,,try to find a thin one,,drill out center hole if you need to.
hardware stores sell them as "thrust " washers.


----------



## roncoinc

Who squeelers loseing to today ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Who squeelers loseing to today ??



Who ever they play ? LOL


----------



## sefh3

Well I got my clamshell messed up. Thought I only need a crank to finish the 025 and all the screws. I found out the flywheel and chainbrake in the box was for an 029. Dang I hate when I do that.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> About any washer will do,,try to find a thin one,,drill out center hole if you need to.
> hardware stores sell them as "thrust " washers.



Thank you. I'll see if I can find one. I take it the washer rides against the edge of the oiler gear and that's what keeps it from eating into the plastic oiler housing?

Got the intake together now. A lot easier when I'm not going hypoglycemic. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

sefh3 said:


> Well I got my clamshell messed up. Thought I only need a crank to finish the 025 and all the screws. I found out the flywheel and chainbrake in the box was for an 029. Dang I hate when I do that.



Grrr. I feel for ya there. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Well I got my clamshell messed up. Thought I only need a crank to finish the 025 and all the screws. I found out the flywheel and chainbrake in the box was for an 029. Dang I hate when I do that.



Don't think I have any of the 025 parts left ? I will look , but sure I don't.


----------



## dancan

Sunny , HOT !!!
90 out there , ac in here on high .....Isn't this "Up North" ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sunny , HOT !!!
> 90 out there , ac in here on high .....Isn't this "Up North" ?



Only 60 down here ?


----------



## dancan

Effin hot up here .
Weather station sez 75 , it's 80 in the porch and 90 outside the porch


----------



## dancan

Hey Sparky !!!!!
I forgot to ask ....... How's the sideways balance on that 880 ????


----------



## little possum

Judging by the knot on my head, maybe I should wear a tin hat all the time... Doesnt explain why my brain feels like its fried! hahah. Work was rough


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Judging by the knot on my head, maybe I should wear a tin hat all the time... Doesnt explain why my brain feels like its fried! hahah. Work was rough



Yur just soft ....


----------



## AU_K2500

Jimmy in NC said:


> What pressure rating on the line? Swivel on one end? Raleigh Durham Rubber and Gasket can make them....as well as Gregory Poole CAT. On Site hose also comes to mind. All local people with super service.
> 
> It was a 59"....largest Stihl branded available.



Couple hundred pounds. 45° hard line elbow on one end and a 1/8" npt fitting on the other end.


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Judging by the knot on my head, maybe I should wear a tin hat all the time... Doesnt explain why my brain feels like its fried! hahah. Work was rough



Enjoy. 

You'll look back and be proud of most things you were sorry for at the time. 

Operative word here is "most"......


----------



## AU_K2500

This is basically what I'm looking for.View attachment 315456


I can do with out the pressure release. And I'm pretty sure I can have it made for cheaper than what these folks are asking.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AU_K2500 said:


> This is basically what I'm looking for.View attachment 315456
> 
> 
> I can do with out the pressure release. And I'm pretty sure I can have it made for cheaper than what these folks are asking.



Hey Mark!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I think what Sparky is telling us is he's been tweaking that truck last few weeks....kept mumbling something about rolling coal yesterday. Maybe he's getting into heavy hauling from the mines in WV and Kentucky?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I think what Sparky is telling us is he's been tweaking that truck last few weeks....kept mumbling something about rolling coal yesterday. Maybe he's getting into heavy hauling from the mines in WV and Kentucky?



Just a Ferd thing. :hmm3grin2orange: Fix Or Repair Daily ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> I think what Sparky is telling us is he's been tweaking that truck last few weeks....kept mumbling something about rolling coal yesterday. Maybe he's getting into heavy hauling from the mines in WV and Kentucky?



I don't know.........he DOES know how to post a picture of said upgrades.......


----------



## farrell

Crazy question fellas

I was thinkin..........scary thot right?!

Anywho can I just remove one case half on the 372 so I can replace the case gasket?

Figured I would pull the flywheel side that way I don't have to replace the seal or oring on clutch side

Thots?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I don't know.........he DOES know how to post a picture of said upgrades.......



I do hope it stays running for him ! Nice truck for a Ferd. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Crazy question fellas
> 
> I was thinkin..........scary thot right?!
> 
> Anywho can I just remove one case half on the 372 so I can replace the case gasket?
> 
> Figured I would pull the flywheel side that way I don't have to replace the seal or oring on clutch side
> 
> Thots?



No reason at all you can't do it that way ! A little easier !


----------



## tbone75

Mounted a scope on this 597 today , only thing I did all day besides sleep !

Got to paint the stock,its real tree camo , but has a pink cast to it ? Never seen anything like it before ? Looked at stocks ! Buy the gun just as cheap ! Just gonna paint the sucker some color , besides pink ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the OL making a pot of chili !

And splitting wood ! LOL With her Uncle and Brother. LOL

She said I was "allowed" to watch ! :msp_mad:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> No reason at all you can't do it that way ! A little easier !



I looked for parts today on eBay 

Called the local dealer

The parts are cheap enough 

Just hate the lil oring!

Figure it would save time and frustration

Gonna change the rings too

I looked at my poor saw again last nite.......it's really clean around the area where the gasket came from

Would that be from mix escaping or air rushing in?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Got the OL making a pot of chili !
> 
> And splitting wood ! LOL With her Uncle and Brother. LOL
> 
> She said I was "allowed" to watch ! :msp_mad:



Think of it as supervising!


----------



## tbone75

My Sister told me shes having a wiener roast to raise more money for me !! She said a lot of people she knows didn't go to the hog roast because it was to far away,but they will go to this. LOL
Think its getting a little out of hand now !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I looked for parts today on eBay
> 
> Called the local dealer
> 
> The parts are cheap enough
> 
> Just hate the lil oring!
> 
> Figure it would save time and frustration
> 
> Gonna change the rings too
> 
> I looked at my poor saw again last nite.......it's really clean around the area where the gasket came from
> 
> Would that be from mix escaping or air rushing in?



Little of both.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Think of it as supervising!



I am better at doing ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Crazy question fellas
> 
> I was thinkin..........scary thot right?!
> 
> Anywho can I just remove one case half on the 372 so I can replace the case gasket?
> 
> Figured I would pull the flywheel side that way I don't have to replace the seal or oring on clutch side
> 
> Thots?



Risky.....you will have the crank loose on one end this moveable and you will still have to heat and center the crank.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> I looked for parts today on eBay
> 
> Called the local dealer
> 
> The parts are cheap enough
> 
> Just hate the lil oring!
> 
> Figure it would save time and frustration
> 
> Gonna change the rings too
> 
> I looked at my poor saw again last nite.......it's really clean around the area where the gasket came from
> 
> Would that be from mix escaping or air rushing in?



Yep.


----------



## tbone75

Seems the Slug can stihl get gabby even when he don't do nuttin ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Risky.....you will have the crank loose on one end this moveable and you will still have to heat and center the crank.



Shouldn't it stay centered in the clutch half?

Planned on heatin flywheel side so case slides off the bearing


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay. Success!! 

Got the 45 together! Popped in about 6 pulls. Feels really strong. Started and ran well. Tiny tweak of idle to keep going. Ran till warm. Good throttle response. Won't hit WOT until I get clutch/b/c on it. Still need exhaust gasket-thought I had, washer I'll get local and 3/8 Lo Pro rim. I'll check compression to have. Baseline once its cool. 

A little fuel came from the tank vent. Guess I better make sure nothing's missing there. 

Always something. 








Rick


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Shouldn't it stay centered in the clutch half?
> 
> Planned on heatin flywheel side so case slides off the bearing



Should be just fine.


----------



## IEL

Hey guys.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Not a bad baseline. LOL







Rick


----------



## roncoinc

SUNDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

football,,friends,,,BBQ pulled pork,,,beer ,,brushetta,,


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Shouldn't it stay centered in the clutch half?
> 
> Planned on heatin flywheel side so case slides off the bearing





tbone75 said:


> Should be just fine.



Shod be fine....I just err to the side of caution. Gasket set with seals.... $10.00. That O-ring is only $1.00 .....heck....send me your address I'll mail you one. 

Really have nothing to loose leaving it in the one side....curious how it turns out. I'm no expert...only split two of them so far!


----------



## AU_K2500

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Mark!!!!!!



Hey Uncle Mongo!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Been a funny day......went to the shop early this morning to work on the blue brick.....power went off for 2 1/2 hrs...couldn't see to work on the car so sat in the office thumbing through my 2,000 page marine "Wish Book".....power came back on....managed to R&R the two rear rubber brake lines.....started all the metal lines and lock nuts....pulled the calipers and pads.....calipers didn't retract smoothly at all...very "hitchy"....ordered new ones, new shocks and a couple rubber exhaust hangers that I noticed were cracked too....not as much progress as I had hoped on my day off...but progress none the less..just gotta fix everything I see that is even questionable....gonna be a real nice brick when I'm done.....someday...


----------



## AU_K2500

Oil has been drained and all is right with the world. 

Had to take it around the block!!


----------



## farrell

My brother called and made my day!

Him and the youth group from church cut split and stacked wood for a needy family today!!

He said that there was a pile of large logs and the ol'268 destroyed the pile in no time!

Told me that my saw saved the day!

Makes me feel good!

Can't get the smile off my face!!


----------



## roncoinc

Oh man,,,,second football game almost over,,third one on soon.

havent got off my arse or stopped eating all day !!

John left me behind today !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

Shop smell's MUCH better today..

had an oh38 stupid sitting on the back shelf for about 1 1/2 yrs or so,maybe two ??
bot $20 of parts for it,fuel line,impulse line,fuel filter.
would hear from the guy once every 6 months or so.

he showed up today,paid me for the parts and i sent him home with the saw !! 
told him i didnt want to work on it.

If i never see another creamsickle it will be to soon for me !!


----------



## Cantdog

U don't REALLY meen that...doo U??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Shop smell's MUCH better today..
> 
> had an oh38 stupid sitting on the back shelf for about 1 1/2 yrs or so,maybe two ??
> bot $20 of parts for it,fuel line,impulse line,fuel filter.
> would hear from the guy once every 6 months or so.
> 
> he showed up today,paid me for the parts and i sent him home with the saw !!
> told him i didnt want to work on it.
> 
> If i never see another creamsickle it will be to soon for me !!



OH-Five-SIX MAG II


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> OH-Five-SIX MAG II



In a box hiding,,sometime when i feel so good i feel guilty i will dig it out so i can feel bad 

041super hiding in a box UNDER the shop so it dont sthink !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> In a box hiding,,sometime when i feel so good i feel guilty i will dig it out so i can feel bad
> 
> 041super hiding in a box UNDER the shop so it dont sthink !



Hey Ron. Get an email?


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ron. Get an email?



Yes i did,,got paypal ?


----------



## dancan

Hopefully the roof stuff is done , chimney has been secured and a suprise plumbing leak has been dealt with .


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ron. Get an email?



You get my email i just sent ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> You get my email i just sent ??



None after mine.....


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , for a fellow that's been disStihling Stihls for the last couple of years there always seems to be a Stihl or two around LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hmmm , for a fellow that's been disStihling Stihls for the last couple of years there always seems to be a Stihl or two around LOL



That he tells about.......

And in the closet.............


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> None after mine.....



Check again.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Check again.



I did. You haven't answered......


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> I did. You haven't answered......



Oopss,,,, 

done...


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hmmm , for a fellow that's been disStihling Stihls for the last couple of years there always seems to be a Stihl or two around LOL



Thats called like sthink on chit ??
or sumthin like that ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hopefully the roof stuff is done , chimney has been secured and a suprise plumbing leak has been dealt with .



Get enuf ice and water shield ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh man,,,,second football game almost over,,third one on soon.
> 
> havent got off my arse or stopped eating all day !!
> 
> John left me behind today !! LOL !!



Don't be so sure there Smurfy !

Just got up from my 3rd nap of the day ! 

Not sure how I will sleep tonight now ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

If you are getting rest....that is all that matters. Get it when your body wants it.


----------



## Mastermind

Howdy. :cool2:

How's tricks?


----------



## Cantdog

Mastermind said:


> Howdy. :cool2:
> 
> How's tricks?



Not bad...jus tricky...


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Howdy. :cool2:
> 
> How's tricks?



Hi Randy !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> If you are getting rest....that is all that matters. Get it when your body wants it.



Sure nuff doing that ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Watching the squeelers get beat up Ron ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Watching the squeelers get beat up Ron ?



Ain't kicked yet....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

OK.... now they have!!...LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Oopss,,,,
> 
> done...



Thanks Ron.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK.... now they have!!...LOL!!!



Oops , I don't watch that chit. :hmm3grin2orange:

Just hear the OL yelling when the muff up. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

Didnt get much done today...
I did some math homework, and spent a little while in the shop.


I need to run or work on a saw this week...
I am feeling saw withdraw.....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't be so sure there Smurfy !
> 
> Just got up from my 3rd nap of the day !
> 
> Not sure how I will sleep tonight now ?



HEY !! i got up to pee twice !! that as hard as a nap !!

Got smart,,brot in Mongo's 041,,took the gas cap off and set it next to the chair so i dont have to go so far


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Get enuf ice and water shield ??



I hope , it's got to be better than before , just hope for no big blows and life will be good


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Oops , I don't watch that chit. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Just hear the OL yelling when the muff up. :hmm3grin2orange:



Gun fire would drown out that noise. 

At least you could wear earplugs without having to explain.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HEY !! i got up to pee twice !! that as hard as a nap !!
> 
> Got smart,,brot in Mongo's 041,,took the gas cap off and set it next to the chair so i dont have to go so far



041 Urinal ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 041 Urinal ! :hmm3grin2orange:



SEE ?? they ARE good for sumthin !!!


----------



## dancan

Ron's got that oh41 bolted to his rekliner so that he fires it up to get a back massage .


----------



## roncoinc

I just heard a SCREAM all the way from ohier !!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> SEE ?? they ARE good for sumthin !!!



Last 041 I had I gave away !


----------



## roncoinc

WOW !! 

THAT scream from ohier was even louder !!! LOL !!!

Johs got his earplugs in so tight he cant even see puter screen ! LOL !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Potato soup tonight. Pretty good stuff with some warm rolls and cheese on top. Then the wife was gracious enough to let me sand and put another coat of mud on the guest bath ceiling! Nothing I wanted more to do than that!

Ron got your email...don't feel like a computer tonight...so will respond tomorrow.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Last 041 I had I gave away !



See ?? i would come in handy now and save trips to the bathroom !!

even got a cap to seal the tank,,a handle to carry it around..

usefull !! 

if you take off the top and air filter girls can use it to !! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

AC still on high !
And you Southerners get this all year ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> See ?? i would come in handy now and save trips to the bathroom !!
> 
> even got a cap to seal the tank,,a handle to carry it around..
> 
> usefull !!
> 
> if you take off the top and air filter girls can use it to !! LOL !!



Had all the bed pan action I ever want !! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

Ear plugs didn't help ! What happen ?


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John !!

give her some throat lozenges !!!

that screaming getting bad !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Had all the bed pan action I ever want !! :msp_mad:



Yeh but what you put in it is color coordinated..

and it's not a bed pan,,it's a urinary accesorry for comfort and conveniance..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !!
> 
> give her some throat lozenges !!!
> 
> that screaming getting bad !!



Its bad ! Must be getting beat up bad ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ear plugs didn't help ! What happen ?



Uh,,,squeelers getting beat up pretty bad....bad,,,real bad,,,,,,,,............  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh but what you put in it is color coordinated..
> 
> and it's not a bed pan,,it's a urinary accesorry for comfort and conveniance..



Stihl member all to well not being able to get out of bed for anything ! 

That was horrible !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> HEY !! i got up to pee twice !! that as hard as a nap !!
> 
> Got smart,,brot in Mongo's 041,,took the gas cap off and set it next to the chair so i dont have to go so far



You are such an Ol Phart. Lol

You got a good butcher shop close by?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Uh,,,squeelers getting beat up pretty bad....bad,,,real bad,,,,,,,,............  :hmm3grin2orange:



No real surprise there ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

My throat hurts hearing her scream !!

HEY !! Angie !!! how bout them squeelers !!!!!!! ???? LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!

squeelers,,14yds this game,,,,,,,,browns,,124 yds,,, 17-ZERO !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You are such an Ol Phart. Lol
> 
> You got a good butcher shop close by?



I am sure you can find some SPAM close by !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My throat hurts hearing her scream !!
> 
> HEY !! Angie !!! how bout them squeelers !!!!!!! ???? LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> squeelers,,14yds this game,,,,,,,,browns,,124 yds,,, 17-ZERO !!



Gonna be a rough night fer me ! :msp_mellow:


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> You are such an Ol Phart. Lol
> 
> You got a good butcher shop close by?



Dunno ,,,what you got in mind ??

they wont dull a knife on a squeel !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Gonna be a rough night fer me ! :msp_mellow:



:msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Gonna be a rough night fer me ! :msp_mellow:



Just got worse !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

John,,better find a new place to sleep tonight !!

squeelers loseing,,24 to THRE !! LOL !!

ask her if i can call her cell phone


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,,better find a new place to sleep tonight !!
> 
> squeelers loseing,,24 to THRE !! LOL !!
> 
> ask her if i can call her cell phone



Goferit ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Goferit ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Well,,,on second thot,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.........................


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Dunno ,,,what you got in mind ??
> 
> they wont dull a knife on a squeel !!



A thick NY strip filled with oysters and blue cheese
And a side of Syracuse salt potatoes.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> A thick NY strip filled with oysters and blue cheese
> And a side of Syracuse salt potatoes.



Beef wouldnt get hot enuf in the middle to cook the oysters..prob wouldnt melt the cheese !! LOL ! 
taters dont need salt,dont like them like that.
oversalted little taters,,yuck...

some big mayne taters baked !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Beef wouldnt get hot enuf in the middle to cook the oysters..prob wouldnt melt the cheese !! LOL !
> taters dont need salt,dont like them like that.
> oversalted little taters,,yuck...
> 
> some big mayne taters baked !!



Oysters are fried before put in. That melts the cheese. 

And if you don't like Syracuse Salts......ya won't eat any of mine. 

The salt in the water cooks them at a higher temp. 

So ya got a good butcher shop. 

Or should I bring parts of a bloody carcass.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Oysters are fried before put in. That melts the cheese.
> 
> And if you don't like Syracuse Salts......ya won't eat any of mine.
> 
> The salt in the water cooks them at a higher temp.
> 
> So ya got a good butcher shop.
> 
> Or should I bring parts of a bloody carcass.



Oh,,,bloody carcass,,you know how to sweet talk a guy and get him excited !!! 

sorry,,dont like salty food...

water boils at 212 deg,,no matter what you add,,how hi you turn up the heat,,212 is it..heat saturation thing,,will only absorb so much heat,,etc..


----------



## roncoinc

More blood curdling screams from ohier !1  poor john........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> More blood curdling screams from ohier !1  poor john........



Gonna be a long night ! :msp_mellow:


----------



## roncoinc

Got several good meat shops close.

even get buffallo if ya want..
grass fed beef,,etc..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got several good meat shops close.
> 
> even get buffallo if ya want..
> grass fed beef,,etc..



Buffalo is way better than beef !!


----------



## roncoinc

I cant stand the screaming any more,,time to go ..


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Gonna be a rough night fer me ! :msp_mellow:



I'm like you man. If I nap or even sleep late I can't sleep most of the night. Keep my fingers crossed for you. Hope you sleep well.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Buffalo is way better than beef !!



So is elk....mmmmmm


----------



## BigDaddyR

Wife made awesome ribeyes tonight. I mean really good. Red peppers and carmelized onions. MMMMmmm. So Ron and Rob gonnah have a Stihl party. And dress up in matching cream sickle hats and chaps

Jerry gonna feel left out.


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Wife made awesome ribeyes tonight. I mean really good. Red peppers and carmelized onions. MMMMmmm. So Ron and Rob gonnah have a Stihl party. And dress up in matching cream sickle hats and chaps
> 
> Jerry gonna feel left out.



I think we'll see Ron in a Squeelers cheerleading uniform with pompoms preaching Scientoly before we see Ron in a Stihl outfit.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> So is elk....mmmmmm



Never had any yet ?


----------



## IEL

Night guys.
Lets see if I can get my shop cleaned this week...... LOL

Maybe I should send John some lead ear muffs stuffed with mineral wool insulation?
Sounds like he will need them...


----------



## tbone75

Going try for some sleep ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Never had any yet ?



A friend that grew up on the reservation got me to liking it. 

When the couldn't get elk they had to settle for "slow elk". Lol


----------



## farrell

Slackerzzzzzzzzz!

Your sleepin your lives away!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Slackerzzzzzzzzz!
> 
> Your sleepin your lives away!



And your point being??

Hey Adam!!!!

At work?


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Slackerzzzzzzzzz!
> 
> Your sleepin your lives away!



I am not , no siree Bob .....


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> And your point being??
> 
> Hey Adam!!!!
> 
> At work?



Nope got off at 11

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I am not , no siree Bob .....



Just part of the "up all night" crowd eh ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I am not , no siree Bob .....



Good luck today Dan


----------



## dancan

Thanks Rob .


----------



## dancan

Found that cow pizzin on a flat rock rain with a sprinkle of thunder and lightning LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Found that cow pizzin on a flat rock rain with a sprinkle of thunder and lightning LOL



And all day today!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yow!!!

Just missed a deer. 

Pulled over to swear at the deer. 

Coward wouldn't come back. 

NOW I'll drive home.


----------



## dancan

Cute little bambie ........
Is that what you said ???


----------



## dancan

I'm on the road , talk to you all later


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Cute little bambie ........
> Is that what you said ???



Maybe rearrange the letters......


----------



## Cantdog

Good luck Danny...hope all goes smooth for you today....


Now as for the rest of youse ZZZzzzlackerZZzzzzs time's-a-waisting..rise and Shine!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all! I'm up and heading out.....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Yow!!!
> 
> Just missed a deer.
> 
> Pulled over to swear at the deer.
> 
> Coward wouldn't come back.
> 
> NOW I'll drive home.



He's afraid you gonna eat im

Good luck today Dan. 

Morning slackers!


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Maybe rearrange the letters......



Here, dinner, dinner, dinner. 

Not sure why it didn't come back. 


Rick


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Nope got off at 11
> 
> Hey Rob!



PM sent.


----------



## sefh3

Morning all, 
Back to that J thing trying to get motivated to do some W thing.


----------



## tbone75

Good luck today Danny !

Morning guys.


----------



## roncoinc

dont worry bout a thing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,cause every little thing gonna be alright,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

Bob Marley........

another beutiful day in paradise !!!


----------



## tbone75

One thing fer sure today , I am very alive ! Chit !!


----------



## tbone75

Gonna have to go start a fire ! Only 40 out there right now !


----------



## IEL

Morning guys!
Morning John!

Back to the S thing today....
I need some more Dew....


----------



## roncoinc

Always glad to see one of these


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Always glad to see one of these



Looks like a nice morning there Ron !

Gonna go start me a fire ! I am cold ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> dont worry bout a thing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,cause every little thing gonna be alright,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Bob Marley........
> 
> another beutiful day in paradise !!!



Ya mon. Listen to dat iland muzak all de time mon. 


Rick


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Always glad to see one of these



Whats that bright thing in the sky?
We dont get that on the island.....


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John !!

echo 280e limbing saw runs perfect/ready to work


----------



## Mastermind

Good morning friends..... :msp_smile:


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Ron check your pm

Got the news that it is a mass on the wife's thyroid 

The doc is scheduling a biopsy 

See how this plays out


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !!
> 
> echo 280e limbing saw runs perfect/ready to work



Nice little saw ! I have one I rebuilt,really like it !

No chain brake !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Ron check your pm
> 
> Got the news that it is a mass on the wife's thyroid
> 
> The doc is scheduling a biopsy
> 
> See how this plays out



Keeping you and your family in my thoughts Adam.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Ron check your pm
> 
> Got the news that it is a mass on the wife's thyroid
> 
> The doc is scheduling a biopsy
> 
> See how this plays out



Keep us posted !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !!
> 
> echo 280e limbing saw runs perfect/ready to work



That's cheep for a lemin saw. 


Rick


----------



## IEL

I would buy that little echo....
Looks like a nice saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> And all day today!!!



No Siree, sun be out nice n bright since 8:30am. Gots lots to be done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> dont worry bout a thing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,cause every little thing gonna be alright,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Bob Marley........
> 
> another beutiful day in paradise !!!



Been there!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> No Siree, sun be out nice n bright since 8:30am. Gots lots to be done.



Lots to get done !!

wait till you retire !!
then will wish back to work so not so busy !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Lots to get done !!
> 
> wait till you retire !!
> then will wish back to work so not so busy !!



Makes ya wonder how ya ever had time to work ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Lots to get done !!
> 
> wait till you retire !!
> then will wish back to work so not so busy !!



This past weekend, never been so busy, not even time to look up. Seen Dan fer a few mins on Sunday was my only break. Moved wood to woodhouse all day Saturday, Sunday wifes birthday. Take family out to the Island, picked cranberries, cooked food on barby, everything back ashore. Cleaned cranberries, off to supper at restaurant, then stop at Tims, then home 11;30 pm, wash down boat, flush motor and put away gear.Fall asleep at the puter....LOL


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> No chain brake !



Just how I like it! LOL
1 out of my 35 saws has a chain brake...


----------



## farrell

Hey Ron!

Check your inboxes!


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> That's cheep for a lemin saw.
> 
> 
> Rick



I gota a lemmin saw,,just need som parts


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Hey Ron!
> 
> Check your inboxes!



The email went out ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> The email went out ??



My email didn't update 

Gots it now

Check your in box


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey John.. check YOUR inbox! :msp_razz:


----------



## farrell

The hunt for fuzzy whitetail deer starts in 2 weeks!

Duck season starts in 4 weeks wahoooooooooo!

Suppose to start hydrants Sunday night

Hopin there is a remington versa max in my near future!


----------



## Mastermind

My mail box is filling up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> My mail box is filling up.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Ron check your pm
> 
> Got the news that it is a mass on the wife's thyroid
> 
> The doc is scheduling a biopsy
> 
> See how this plays out



my wife had one too. biopsy taken; not malignant. meds have so far shrunk it. 6 month appointment coming up

God's hand on yas


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lunch time. Any and all problems solved?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lunch time. Any and all problems solved?



Yes until YOU got here !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Ron check your pm
> 
> Got the news that it is a mass on the wife's thyroid
> 
> The doc is scheduling a biopsy
> 
> See how this plays out




Prayers for you and yours Ol Buddy


----------



## AU_K2500

roncoinc said:


> Yes until YOU got here !!



You've got mail (hopefully)


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lunch time. Any and all problems solved?



Haven't heard from the therapy people yet ? Pose to be here today ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yes until YOU got here !!



You go get the Eeko ? Great price on it !

Should get your parts out this week , feeling stronger each day !


----------



## tbone75

Only a high of 65 today ! Guess summer is over ! :bang:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Only a high of 65 today ! Guess summer is over ! :bang:



Unhooking my pool heater today 

now i gotta figure how to flush anti freezw thru it ??


----------



## farrell

OL made apple pie!

Happy dance!


----------



## Mastermind

tbone75 said:


> You go get the Eeko ? Great price on it !
> 
> Should get your parts out this week , *feeling stronger each day !*



All the more reason to keep taking it easy.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mastermind said:


> All the more reason to keep taking it easy.



Pay attention John. 

The chimps got a gun.......and not afraid to use it!!!!

Hey Randy!!

Hey alllll!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> All the more reason to keep taking it easy.



Very small parts ! LOL And very easy to get off ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Rob! Call me if you get a minute.. just left FedEx... 


John... you just keep taking care of John and the saws will work themselves out. As I told a good friend this weekend..saws will wait! 


Gorgeous day here... sunny and high 60's right now. Just took a senic lunch after dealing with FedEx.. calmed me down nicely.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Pay attention John.
> 
> The chimps got a gun.......and not afraid to use it!!!!
> 
> Hey Randy!!
> 
> Hey alllll!!!!!!



Monkey with a .45 is a bit scary ! :msp_scared:

No telling where he may hit you ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Pay attention John.
> 
> The chimps got a gun.......and not afraid to use it!!!!
> 
> Hey Randy!!
> 
> Hey alllll!!!!!!



<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/GhxqIITtTtU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Sorry John but that video clip is HILARIOUS!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey Rob! Call me if you get a minute.. just left FedEx...
> 
> 
> John... you just keep taking care of John and the saws will work themselves out. As I told a good friend this weekend..saws will wait!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous day here... sunny and high 60's right now. Just took a senic lunch after dealing with FedEx.. calmed me down nicely.



Your box of parts going to be a while yet. Kinda heavy ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Your box of parts going to be a while yet. Kinda heavy ! LOL



My wife would appreciate it take a while! I'm deep into this bathroom project that I'm not motivated to do at all. 

Bathroom was wall papered in '86 and had a textured/blown ceiling. At some point it was painted over the wall paper and the ceiling [that was in poor shape due to lack of utilization of the vent fan and hot showers] was patched. Wife decided it all had to be fixed and stripped the wall paper. Then she decided we needed to fix that ceiling but won't take a flat ceiling as the rest of the house is textured. I've scraped the ceiling and now fixing the previous poor repair jobs. Then to learn how to use my new hopper gun sprayer....:confused2:

After the ceiling is fixed just skim coat the walls, paint, new mirror, new light fixtures, new sink faucet, new trim... and we're done! So simple it should be done in 30 minutes.... or so she says.:bang:


----------



## tbone75

Nothing but slackers today !

Called the therapy place to see when they were coming ? Not till tomorrow ! Told me Fri. they would be here Mon. Only going to be here tues & fri. this week ? Better than 4-5 days a week ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nothing but slackers today !
> 
> Called the therapy place to see when they were coming ? Not till tomorrow ! Told me Fri. they would be here Mon. Only going to be here tues & fri. this week ? Better than 4-5 days a week ! LOL



Therapy ???
you can go to my group but they are ALL crazy !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Nothing but slackers today !
> 
> Called the therapy place to see when they were coming ? Not till tomorrow ! Told me Fri. they would be here Mon. Only going to be here tues & fri. this week ? Better than 4-5 days a week ! LOL



Did you tell them you had to get back to the fight thread and didn't have time for them? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## little possum

farrell said:


> The hunt for fuzzy whitetail deer starts in 2 weeks!
> 
> Duck season starts in 4 weeks wahoooooooooo!
> 
> Suppose to start hydrants Sunday night
> 
> Hopin there is a remington versa max in my near future!


SX3! :msp_tongue: Just priced a new 20ga for the female shooters that shoot with us.. OUCH!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy,,why you send me a money order for $150 for shipping ????


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Jimmy,,why you send me a money order for $150 for shipping ????



If they cash it at $150 giggle and run! 

It's so you can buy some shop supplies or something... b/c I wanted to! Enough reason? :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John...

I know i mentioned the eeko parts but i gots plenty project to play with and work to do..

a month is fine with me,,dont go extending yourself,,or else !!

remember,,i got the BOSS"s phone number !!


----------



## wyk

*MS661 is here in the UK already*

Stihl MS661C-M Petrol Chainsaw

That's right - shipping to your door in the UK is included in the price.


----------



## roncoinc

Shop size..
was talking to the sawyer making wood for my shop and he's got quit a bit done 

now thinking size..
what i planned on was a 12 ft wide building ..
shed roof style so would have storage overhead.
easier to build,less materials,easier to build roof and all rain and snow go off back side.
Lenght would be easier to add onto that style also..
then like lean to off the back,covered open storage protected from wind on that side.
build a furnace room there for the shop to not take up room inside.
also covered storage for the junk saws,stihls,mowers etc.
on the length i was thinking of starting with 16 ft...
so a 12 x 16 to start with the covered storage out back.
on adding length it would be un insulated and not heated with a door.
was thinking of bringing out to 24 ft long when i could.

looking at the 8 ft wide trailer i am in now i have a workbench one side and shelves other side.
i have about a 4 ft wide aisle now ,,with 12 ft i would have an 8 ft wide aisle.
the 2 ft wide shelves and workbench are as wide as needed i " think " ??

questioning if i should go wider for some reason ??

I will probly look into selling the 8 x 32 ft trailer if i can get some good money for it and then could add on rooms off the back of new shop if needed.

so,,,,debating,,wider shop ?? sell or keep trailer ?

to add to it i have a 8 x 18 ft camper converted to storage filled with shelves,,could sell that also..

All storage dont have to be in one building but would be nice 

I just dont know what way to go 

should start building in two weeks 

anybody have any good ideas ?

i realy would like a heated 50 x 100 but aint gonna happen !!


----------



## roncoinc

I guess it would look like this ?


----------



## jimdad07

Howdy all. One bedroom left to do. Emma's is a 100% and it's time to do Wyatt's! I have a Johnny Red on my bench right now I have to make a flywheel and clutch removal tool for. Pretty nice old saw, man does it need some love.


----------



## jimdad07

Ron the bench width is a good working width, you don't have to over reach that way. Sometimes a central bench is nice so you can spread a project out and really work on it from both sides. As far as your new shop, I think a 12x16 is great for a saw shop. I had to go bigger with mine due to my woodworking stuff.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I guess it would look like this ?



I would go as big as you can right now. Then add on as you can. It will never be big nuff ! LOL 
The one trailer you have fixed up now would be nice to keep. You won't use all of it at once. You would stihl have it in different parts of the new shop too. Bout the same,but its already fixed up nice for storage.
Build the new shop,sell the old one. Then after you add on,sell the other one maybe ?


----------



## tbone75

Time for some chili !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I would go as big as you can right now. Then add on as you can. It will never be big nuff ! LOL
> The one trailer you have fixed up now would be nice to keep. You won't use all of it at once. You would stihl have it in different parts of the new shop too. Bout the same,but its already fixed up nice for storage.
> Build the new shop,sell the old one. Then after you add on,sell the other one maybe ?



yeh,,the 18 wheeler trailer is nice but WHAT a behemoth !!

was told i could prob get $2K + for it..
if i could would go in a heart beat !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ron;

A small shop is cheaper to heat. A given. 

Work bench depth should start in front of your toolboxes. 
And sometimes another bench RIGHT behind you for tools you are using is nice. 

This coming from someone who has stood at benches for 35 years. 
Tool boxes to the back. Often used tools right behind you. On the island. 

You are the only one at the bench most of the time. 

Bench top I use Is 2 pieces of 3/4" plywood with Masonite covered in Verathane. 

Screw and glue the ply together. Glue the Masonite. 

I had a hydraulics bench like that. After 5 years I just recoated. 

Bench high enough to stand at and to get a stool under. 

Power and air supply under and above the bench.


----------



## dancan

What a bunch of SSlackerss !!!!!!!!
I might have missed sunrise this morning but I got to see the sun this afternoon


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> What a bunch of SSlackerss !!!!!!!!
> I might have missed sunrise this morning but I got to see the sun this afternoon



What the doc say!!??????!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What a bunch of SSlackerss !!!!!!!!
> I might have missed sunrise this morning but I got to see the sun this afternoon



Cast , crutches ? Same as before ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I would go as big as you can right now. Then add on as you can. It will never be big nuff ! LOL
> The one trailer you have fixed up now would be nice to keep. You won't use all of it at once. You would stihl have it in different parts of the new shop too. Bout the same,but its already fixed up nice for storage.
> Build the new shop,sell the old one. Then after you add on,sell the other one maybe ?



Yes. Big as you can. But a smaller heated shop. 

And even if open.....frame as much as you can. 

Easier to add on.


----------



## dancan

Well , I have a cast for now so there will be crutches , I have not seen the doc yet but it only hurts in one place :msp_thumbsup: , I know he was in there but don't know what he did LOL
Way better than the first go round 
Might even get booted out tonight


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Yes. Big as you can. But a smaller heated shop.
> 
> And even if open.....frame as much as you can.
> 
> Easier to add on.



Oh yes,all framed to add on.
insulated heated area as i said,,12 x 16,rest a door into 
last year used maybe 50 gals heating oil for the trailer,most not insulated.metal walls,,you saw it.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Well , I have a cast for now so there will be crutches , I have not seen the doc yet but it only hurts in one place :msp_thumbsup: , I know he was in there but don't know what he did LOL
> Way better than the first go round
> Might even get booted out tonight



Most WOULD like to boot you out !!!



LOL !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Most WOULD like to boot you out !!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL !



It would show good taste if they did......

Good luck Dan.


----------



## dancan

They sure got this cast effin tite , or at least it feels tight LOL
Not sure if I'm gonna get to see the doc , I guess I'll just sit here and wait , hard to hop out in a Johnny shirt , think they'd notice ???
I requested a NASA bed but didn't get it but I got a free upgrade to a semi private room with a full view of Citadel Hill


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ron;
Poured floor....gravel?

Underground power with subbox?

Outside compressor?


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Ron;
> Poured floor....gravel?
> 
> Underground power with subbox?
> 
> Outside compressor?



Building it on a deck,,outside framing PT.
bottom sealed and filled with insulation,2 x 1/2 in flooring
comp needs to be in heat.

last power outage they replaced about 150 ft of line,gave it to me 

new sub box in house and run 220 out ,above ground


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Building it on a deck,,outside framing PT.
> bottom sealed and filled with insulation,2 x 1/2 in flooring
> comp needs to be in heat.
> 
> last power outage they replaced about 150 ft of line,gave it to me
> 
> new sub box in house and run 220 out ,above ground




Gonna be nice.......


----------



## dancan

John , I'm running an antique Asus EEE PC4G netbook with a usb 4G data hub/antenna/thingy , works way faster than dailup , I can watch Utube videos LOL
Typing and navigating this is way better than a tiny smarter than me phone .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , I'm running an antique Asus EEE PC4G netbook with a usb 4G data hub/antenna/thingy , works way faster than dailup , I can watch Utube videos LOL
> Typing and navigating this is way better than a tiny smarter than me phone .



My sister brought me a netbook thing to use in the hospital. Never did get it to work? Free wi-fi , but never got on line with it.


----------



## dancan

My free room upgrade did not come with free wifi but it did come with free "Juice" .
Sure looks like no release for me tonight so I'll take the "Juice" LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> My sister brought me a netbook thing to use in the hospital. Never did get it to work? Free wi-fi , but never got on line with it.



Thats cause most of the time you had your face burried in a pillow !!! LOL !!

how bout dem squeelers ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> My free room upgrade did not come with free wifi but it did come with free "Juice" .
> Sure looks like no release for me tonight so I'll take the "Juice" LOL



I would complain about the WiFi,,,,thay all should have that !!

and dont fight with the nurses like John


----------



## dancan

The "Juice" must have been made with a Stihl juicer , sure works good and fast :msp_tongue:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Very small parts ! LOL And very easy to get off ! LOL



Um, that just sounds bad


Rick


----------



## IEL

Hey guys.
I had about 15 minutes of shop time, and now it's back to math homework.....

The highlight of my day was a math test..... If that says anything about the excitement..... LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I would complain about the WiFi,,,,thay all should have that !!
> 
> and dont fight with the nurses like John



I'm sure one good swift kick and I'd be Husqveefied .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> The "Juice" must have been made with a Stihl juicer , sure works good and fast :msp_tongue:



But makes you POOP !!! ,,just like a Steal !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I would complain about the WiFi,,,,thay all should have that !!
> 
> and dont fight with the nurses like John



I really did give them a very rough time !!!!! 

They even tied me to a chair once ! 

Not sure what them drugs were , but dang they worked good !! I was nothing like my usual self !!! 

Yes I was a total azz !! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I really did give them a very rough time !!!!!
> 
> They even tied me to a chair once !
> 
> Not sure what them drugs were , but dang they worked good !! I was nothing like my usual self !!!
> 
> Yes I was a total azz !! :msp_ohmy:



That Dalotid is some good stuff. Faded kidney stone pain right away. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Hey guys.
> I had about 15 minutes of shop time, and now it's back to math homework.....
> 
> The highlight of my day was a math test..... If that says anything about the excitement..... LOL



Math eh ??

ok...
if John has 12 pieces of bacon and eats 8 what does he have ????


----------



## little possum

heartburn?


----------



## little possum

If you're paddling upstream in a canoe and a wheel falls off, how many pancakes fit in a doghouse?


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> If you're paddling upstream in a canoe and a wheel falls off, how many pancakes fit in a doghouse?



With, or without the dog??


----------



## roncoinc

little possum said:


> heartburn?



WRONG !!!!!

a big smile on his face and a four piece snack left over !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Math eh ??
> 
> ok...
> if John has 12 pieces of bacon and eats 8 what does he have ????



Only 12 pieces ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WRONG !!!!!
> 
> a big smile on his face and a four piece snack left over !!



Not with only 12 pieces ! Wouldn't be NONE left !


----------



## roncoinc

little possum said:


> If you're paddling upstream in a canoe and a wheel falls off, how many pancakes fit in a doghouse?



LP unsupervised again tonight !!!

kinda like Dan when nobody watches HIM !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only 12 pieces ! :msp_ohmy:



How many did LP`s dog get??


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> With, or without the dog??



If it was my dog in it, you could fit an infinite amount in.... He would just eat and eat until he explodes.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> How many did LP`s dog get??



None ! I would fight him for it ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> None ! I would fight him for it ! :msp_sneaky:



Poor doggie!!....


----------



## tbone75

Hope Danny gets out of there tomorrow ! One day in the hospital is way too much !


----------



## dancan

Daum , I was wrong about the "juice" , musta been from a Husqvee , a warm rush then nothin , kinda cold , eXPEE type and now I'm getting quite slow , almost dozing yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa opps


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hope Danny gets out of there tomorrow ! One day in the hospital is way too much !



I will have to spring him if they are holding him against his will.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Poor doggie!!....



No dog is good nuff fer my bacon ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Daum , I was wrong about the "juice" , musta been from a Husqvee , a warm rush then nothin , kinda cold , eXPEE type and now I'm getting quite slow , almost dozing yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa opps



No bacon for you....LOL


----------



## little possum

Answer is none! Icecream doesnt have bones.


HHAHAHAHAH Buddy told a similar joke one night while he was drinkin. Also has a theory that there should be holes under trees from nutrient loss, and it should rain over every fire..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No dog is good nuff fer my bacon ! :msp_sneaky:



I had bacon n chili for supper, one lb of Mapleleaf bacon and a quart or so of chili....mmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Answer is none! Icecream doesnt have bones.
> 
> 
> HHAHAHAHAH Buddy told a similar joke one night while he was drinkin. Also has a theory that there should be holes under trees from nutrient loss, and it should rain over every fire..



Where does icecream go after it melts??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had bacon n chili for supper, one lb of Mapleleaf bacon and a quart or so of chili....mmmmmmmmmmmmm.



All I got was chili and a PB samich ! No bacon ! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where does icecream go after it melts??



Down the crapper !


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where does icecream go after it melts??



In mah beleh!!


Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> In mah beleh!!
> 
> 
> Rick



Yep, down the hatch first.....LOL


----------



## dancan

The Doc just stopped in , sez he's sorry bout bein late so I stay the night .
Happy with what he saw in there ,, only took out the bad hardware , left in the good hardware 
2 weeks of no weight on it , remove cast and stitches and then start with the psyco therapy .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The Doc just stopped in , sez he's sorry bout bein late so I stay the night .
> Happy with what he saw in there ,, only took out the bad hardware , left in the good hardware
> 2 weeks of no weight on it , remove cast and stitches and then start with the psyco therapy .



That be bout the best scenario I could think of.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The Doc just stopped in , sez he's sorry bout bein late so I stay the night .
> Happy with what he saw in there ,, only took out the bad hardware , left in the good hardware
> 2 weeks of no weight on it , remove cast and stitches and then start with the psyco therapy .



Sounds good Danny !


----------



## dancan

IceCream Heaven .

Didn't you know ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Riding home. 


Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Riding home.
> 
> 
> Rick



On a horse??


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> IceCream Heaven .
> 
> Didn't you know ?



Yep, muh bele likee very mucho!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> The Doc just stopped in , sez he's sorry bout bein late so I stay the night .
> Happy with what he saw in there ,, only took out the bad hardware , left in the good hardware
> 2 weeks of no weight on it , remove cast and stitches and then start with the psyco therapy .



And the crowd roared !!!!!

Yea!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had bacon n chili for supper, one lb of Mapleleaf bacon and a quart or so of chili....mmmmmmmmmmmmm.



I :love1: bacon, and eat some most days - but one pound at one meal sounds like* a lot *for one person? :yoyo:


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> I :love1: bacon, and eat some most days - but one pound at one meal sounds like* a lot *for one person? :yoyo:



Nah , just a nice snack !


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> I :love1: bacon, and eat some most days - but one pound at one meal sounds like* a lot *for one person? :yoyo:



I would still be quite hungry if I only ate one lb.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Shop size..
> was talking to the sawyer making wood for my shop and he's got quit a bit done
> 
> now thinking size..
> what i planned on was a 12 ft wide building ..
> shed roof style so would have storage overhead.
> easier to build,less materials,easier to build roof and all rain and snow go off back side.
> Lenght would be easier to add onto that style also..
> then like lean to off the back,covered open storage protected from wind on that side.
> build a furnace room there for the shop to not take up room inside.
> also covered storage for the junk saws,stihls,mowers etc.
> on the length i was thinking of starting with 16 ft...
> so a 12 x 16 to start with the covered storage out back.
> on adding length it would be un insulated and not heated with a door.
> was thinking of bringing out to 24 ft long when i could.
> 
> looking at the 8 ft wide trailer i am in now i have a workbench one side and shelves other side.
> i have about a 4 ft wide aisle now ,,with 12 ft i would have an 8 ft wide aisle.
> the 2 ft wide shelves and workbench are as wide as needed i " think " ??
> 
> questioning if i should go wider for some reason ??
> 
> I will probly look into selling the 8 x 32 ft trailer if i can get some good money for it and then could add on rooms off the back of new shop if needed.
> 
> so,,,,debating,,wider shop ?? sell or keep trailer ?
> 
> to add to it i have a 8 x 18 ft camper converted to storage filled with shelves,,could sell that also..
> 
> All storage dont have to be in one building but would be nice
> 
> I just dont know what way to go
> 
> should start building in two weeks
> 
> anybody have any good ideas ?
> 
> i realy would like a heated 50 x 100 but aint gonna happen !!




Ron............you need a 50' X 100'......just sayin.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nah , just a nice snack !



3 lbs between two of us is about right,...........with a dozen of grade A`s fried up to go along with them.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ron............you need a 50' X 100'......just sayin.....



Stihl won't be big nuff ! LOL Needs room for the Vette too !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> 3 lbs between two of us is about right,...........with a dozen of gread A`s fried up to go along with them.



Now yer talking !! 

Making me hungry too ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ron............you need a 50' X 100'......just sayin.....



30 X 60' WITH 12' HIGH SIDEWALLS JUST ABOUT RIGHT TO STORE 400= OF YOUR FAVORITE CHAINSAWS N ALL THE SPARE PARTS NEEDED. Especially if you run Orange saws......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Now yer talking !!
> 
> Making me hungry too ! :msp_sneaky:



Island style breakfast anytime we stay out overnight.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Island style breakfast anytime we stay out overnight.



If you COOK the bacon ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The Doc just stopped in , sez he's sorry bout bein late so I stay the night .
> Happy with what he saw in there ,, only took out the bad hardware , left in the good hardware
> 2 weeks of no weight on it , remove cast and stitches and then start with the psyco therapy .



Best you can hope for I would expect.....Good to hear..!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If you COOK the bacon ? :msp_sneaky:



Sometimes!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had bacon n chili for supper, one lb of Mapleleaf bacon and a quart or so of chili....mmmmmmmmmmmmm.



Yeh BUT !!! ,,as you have said,,,you eat that nadian bacon that aint but ham !! Dont count !!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

you fer sure don't wanna go to the bacon buffet section right after i've been there; though i usually leave a token piece or two. i mean, one doesn't want to be a pig does one? yeah, one doesn't care.
i always warn whoever's eating with me before i go. sometimes one trip isn't enough. ummmm, bacon. salivating right now.


----------



## dancan

Thngs ae getting fuzzy an nblurry . Ees yall taller


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh BUT !!! ,,as you have said,,,you eat that nadian bacon that aint but ham !! Dont count !!



Good point Ron ! That stuff taint bacon ! Spam is better than that stuff !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yeh BUT !!! ,,as you have said,,,you eat that nadian bacon that aint but ham !! Dont count !!



What part??


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Thngs ae getting fuzzy an nblurry . Ees yall taller




Swallow.....youse got bacon stuck in your breather tube....I expect....


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Swallow.....youse got bacon stuck in your breather tube....I expect....



Even 'Nadian bacon'll kill ya if stuck in yer throat......


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> you fer sure don't wanna go to the bacon buffet section right after i've been there; though i usually leave a token piece or two. i mean, one doesn't want to be a pig does one? yeah, one doesn't care.
> i always warn whoever's eating with me before i go. sometimes one trip isn't enough. ummmm, bacon. salivating right now.



My 360lb buddy and I would hit the all you can eat resturaunt each morning for breakfast. Be there about 15 min before it opened and could clean out a tray 20" X 30" X 3-4" thick of freshly cooked bacon. I can keep right with him when it comes to bacon.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good point Ron ! That stuff taint bacon ! Spam is better than that stuff !



I duno,,i like ham..

didnt think spam was better than,,,than,,than,,ok spam IS better than raw fish !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I duno,,i like ham..
> 
> didnt think spam was better than,,,than,,than,,ok spam IS better than raw fish !



Knew you liked SPAM ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> What part??



HUH ??
did you forget to type the rest ?


----------



## tbone75

Gots to go check the stove. Yes I have a fire burning ! 

Till Fri. when it gets back up to 81 ! ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> HUH ??
> did you forget to type the rest ?



What part don`t count? Ham heavier than bacon, bacon heavier than ham. Thought one lb of either is still one lb......LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ron;
It goes without saying, but I'll say it anyway, SS or hot dipped galvanized for the new pressure treated wood. 
Otherwise the 16d sinker is GONE in 4 years. 
Just saying.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Ron;
> It goes without saying, but I'll say it anyway, SS or hot dipped galvanized for the new pressure treated wood.
> Otherwise the 16d sinker is GONE in 4 years.
> Just saying.



SS is nice but the treated deck screws will last 20 years or more out in the elements.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> SS is nice but the treated deck screws will last 20 years or more out in the elements.



What I used in mine. I like the screws ! Get a bad board , just unscrew it and put another in. Had to do that on both decks in 10 yrs.


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> They sure got this cast effin tite , or at least it feels tight LOL
> Not sure if I'm gonna get to see the doc , I guess I'll just sit here and wait , hard to hop out in a Johnny shirt , think they'd notice ???
> I requested a NASA bed but didn't get it but I got a free upgrade to a semi private room with a full view of Citadel Hill



You are getting itchy.................very itchy...........


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> What part don`t count? Ham heavier than bacon, bacon heavier than ham. Thought one lb of either is still one lb......LOL



The nadian bacon dont count as bacon !!

dont have the artery clogging additives the real belly fat bacon does 

heck,,even I can eat a lb of ham !!

pound of bacon maybe not !!

have to cook nadian bacon in real bacon fat to make it taste like anything..

nadain bacon does make nice dainty ham samiches tho 

apetizers for ladies sewing circles and such..


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Ron;
> It goes without saying, but I'll say it anyway, SS or hot dipped galvanized for the new pressure treated wood.
> Otherwise the 16d sinker is GONE in 4 years.
> Just saying.



Got galvanized


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> SS is nice but the treated deck screws will last 20 years or more out in the elements.



I am very partial to the ceramic coated screws, I have some that have been in the weather for ten years with no sign of rust or fading.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Gabby bunch tonight! 

Glad you are doing ok Dan!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Got galvanized



also hangers and dipped hanger screws


----------



## jimdad07

First fire of the year, six pack of Woodchuck Hard Cider. All is as it should be.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I am very partial to the ceramic coated screws, I have some that have been in the weather for ten years with no sign of rust or fading.



Nice stuff like SS is also..

but,,,i only need something that will last 10 years at the most


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> SS is nice but the treated deck screws will last 20 years or more out in the elements.



You be right Kahuna. 

I forgot about treated screws. 

I was thinking nailers. 

And SS lag bolts. Lol


----------



## roncoinc

Turned the furnace on today,,ran one cycle this mornin and one cycle this evening..

dont think i could build a small enuf fire,,less i just burned some trash.

checked oil tank today,,got 1/2 tank,,,,,had a full tank 5 years ago ..


----------



## IEL

Out here its easier to find good belly bacon than nadian bacon....
The local grocery store has the best stuff. Double smoked belly bacon, sold by the slice, atleast 3/16 thick.
Each piece is about like 4 normal ones...
Fry them to nice and crispy.
After bacon is finished, fry a few farm fresh eggs in the fat.
No better breakfast.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Nice stuff like SS is also..
> 
> but,,,i only need something that will last 10 years at the most



You never know Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> You be right Kahuna.
> 
> I forgot about treated screws.
> 
> I was thinking nailers.
> 
> And SS lag bolts. Lol



All thats going to be exposed on the deck part is around the outside perimiter..and the floor joists will have hangers and coated fasteners on the inside..tho not needed under cover and dry.

got a good deal on the lag bolts.. 3/8 x 5 ,,got 100 for $23 delivered ?galvy.,two of those each stud and then hangers on inside should do 

got building that sort of stuff down,,ask JimBob


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> All thats going to be exposed on the deck part is around the outside perimiter..and the floor joists will have hangers and coated fasteners on the inside..tho not needed under cover and dry.
> 
> got a good deal on the lag bolts.. 3/8 x 5 ,,got 100 for $23 delivered ?galvy.,two of those each stud and then hangers on inside should do
> 
> got building that sort of stuff down,,ask JimBob



You building a wharf or a deck/floor slab??


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Out here its easier to find good belly bacon than nadian bacon....
> The local grocery store has the best stuff. Double smoked belly bacon, sold by the slice, atleast 3/16 thick.
> Each piece is about like 4 normal ones...
> Fry them to nice and crispy.
> After bacon is finished, fry a few farm fresh eggs in the fat.
> No better breakfast.



THats breakfast !!


----------



## tbone75

Had to open my bedroom window ! Getting to hot in here ! LOL Got the fire small as I can !

But the best part , I can get up and down the basement steps with no problem !! Couldn't do that 2 days ago !


----------



## tbone75

Dang hands are stihl shaky , or I would be grinding on a jug !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You building a wharf or a deck/floor slab??



Building something to support my shop !!

floor !!


----------



## tbone75

Dang bed sore is starting to peel off my foot. Shouldn't have one of them ! They should never let that happen ! Like the mess they let my hair get into ! Even some of the other nurses said that !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Dang bed sore is starting to peel off my foot. Shouldn't have one of them ! They should never let that happen ! Like the mess they let my hair get into ! Even some of the other nurses said that !



Hey....quit your whining slug! They kept your slimy tail alive!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Building something to support my shop !!
> 
> floor !!



Seen the post about the 5" lag bolts, I take it you plan on putting them through the rim joist into each floor joist? Then backing that up with a joist hanger. That would be overkill by a good margin.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seen the post about the 5" lag bolts, I take it you plan on putting them through the rim joist into each floor joist? Then backing that up with a joist hanger. That would be overkill by a good margin.



Yeh,,i like overkill,,,can do it so why not ? 

i like things that last,,why i dont have steals,,


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey....quit your whining slug! They kept your slimy tail alive!



Good point !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,i like overkill,,,can do it so why not ?
> 
> i like things that last,,why i dont have steals,,



Sometimes overkill is not a real bad thing, other times it actually weakens a structural member.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> All thats going to be exposed on the deck part is around the outside perimiter..and the floor joists will have hangers and coated fasteners on the inside..tho not needed under cover and dry.
> 
> got a good deal on the lag bolts.. 3/8 x 5 ,,got 100 for $23 delivered ?galvy.,two of those each stud and then hangers on inside should do
> 
> got building that sort of stuff down,,ask JimBob



Bet you could park a tank on Ron's deck. Built very well indeed.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Good point !!



Must be getting better ? Beaching !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright...time.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Must be getting better ? Beaching !!



First sign of good health is a healthy dose of beeching.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> First sign of good health is a healthy dose of beeching.



Unless you are a whale!!


----------



## dancan

These are not the "Attendants" I was hoping for , always poking , asking questions , giving orders and makin noise LOL


----------



## dancan

Wrong induced dream , I'll try again .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## IEL

Night jerry.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Wrong induced dream , I'll try again .



Don't do like I did my first night in a normal bed in the hospital ! Must have dreamed I was home and tried to go to the bathroom, BAM flat on my arse ! LOL Thought I could get out of bed and walk to the bathroom I guess ? LOL
Couldn't walk !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jimmy. 
Night Jerry.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,i like overkill,,,can do it so why not ?
> 
> i like things that last,,why i dont have steals,,



Spoken like a true fellow Hooskvarnian:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Tore into the 350 Husky tonight. Piston and cylinder looked better than I had hoped. Piston skirt looks bad in the pic but its grime not scoring. Would love to have a second option on he jug in person. 

Here's to saw ####. Lol
















There's a spot about 1/2 inch above the dome that looks like maybe a carbon spot. Have to try to clean it. Looks like horizontal marks. Not sure if they're a big deal. 

Found blue wire falling off the coil. May be what caused it to not run. Has 100psi compression. Wasn't able to measure squish. My solder disappeared when my step son moved out. Grrrr. 






Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Black spot






Wear 
Below the transfers? Issue or non issue?






Rick


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm , I don't know bout them blackspot in Husky cylinders (natural dog spots) but I like this new "Attendant" 
I woke up with a little chill and this cast feeling a little tight so I pushed the "Attendant" button , she came right out with a shot and a blanket , what a great bartender


----------



## dancan

Hey Rick !
Hey Rob !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey Dan. Night Dan!

Overtime 


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hmmmm , I don't know bout them blackspot in Husky cylinders (natural dog spots) but I like this new "Attendant"
> I woke up with a little chill and this cast feeling a little tight so I pushed the "Attendant" button , she came right out with a shot and a blanket , what a great bartender



Well that makes it very nice Lad. 

Glad it is going well.


----------



## dancan

Now it's just too hot ..........Hmmmmmm , I wonder ?????


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Now it's just too hot ..........Hmmmmmm , I wonder ?????



No guts......no glory!!!!


----------



## dancan

ZZZZzzzzzZZZZzZzZzZklakerzzzzz !!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers !

Back won't let me sleep ! Dirty SOB !


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Black spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wear
> Below the transfers? Issue or non issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



Buff the jug with some scotch bright,get rid of the base gasket. Put a new flat top piston in it,it will be better than new !
Cut the plastic clamp off the intake and use a Stihl or Husky clamp on there !!! That kills most of them !


----------



## dancan

Hey John !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Morning slackers !
> 
> Back won't let me sleep ! Dirty SOB !



Well kick him in the family jewels , that should calm him down .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well kick him in the family jewels , that should calm him down .



Sure that would do it ! :msp_sneaky:

They give you drugs this morning ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all. I don't wana go to work.....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning all. I don't wana go to work.....



Think I will just stay home. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Not an option I don't think.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning John!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning John!



Yep , its morning ! And I am dang sure alive ! LOL


----------



## dancan

I was a the bar last night getting some shots but I'm going home with some kotten kandy John 
I get booted out this morning


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was a the bar last night getting some shots but I'm going home with some kotten kandy John
> I get booted out this morning



Good deal !

Better take it easy on that I want button ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohh good! Dan is going home, John is staying home....glad I'm going to W***! john I know...it is a dirty word for you and Ron.


----------



## tbone75

Think I will try for some more sleep ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohh good! Dan is going home, John is staying home....glad I'm going to W***! john I know...it is a dirty word for you and Ron.



Don't worry Jimmy. You're not alone. At work again myself and 30 min early. Slakin today. Retirement. LOL what's that. LOL


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Buff the jug with some scotch bright,get rid of the base gasket. Put a new flat top piston in it,it will be better than new !
> Cut the plastic clamp off the intake and use a Stihl or Husky clamp on there !!! That kills most of them !



This is the one I want to port. Lots of reading to do and probably a grinder and bits to buy. Only have a regular Dremmel tool to work with right now. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

Glad to have Dan back in the Slackers club ,,,

i aint goin to work today either !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

:msp_scared:

furnace jut went on !!

must be getting cool.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> This is the one I want to port. Lots of reading to do and probably a grinder and bits to buy. Only have a regular Dremmel tool to work with right now.
> 
> 
> Rick



Rick,,go to the top of the page,,,,"search thread "..
keyword " 350 " , username "roncoinc "..

keep you busy a few days


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good news,Dan. Hope your home attendant is as gracious as the pital one was.....LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Rick,,go to the top of the page,,,,"search thread "..
> keyword " 350 " , username "roncoinc "..
> 
> keep you busy a few days



Sounds good. Hopefully the search function is working again. If not I'll Google it. Found a good rebuild vid from Mweba1 to watch too. Saw is an 04 per serial so I guess new bearings and seals wouldn't hurt. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good news,Dan. Hope your home attendant is as gracious as the pital one was.....LOL



May not be if he gets carried away again with the " WANT " button !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Rick,,go to the top of the page,,,,"search thread "..
> keyword " 350 " , username "roncoinc "..
> 
> keep you busy a few days



Is it going to be like a pumpkin carving class.


Rick


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Morning guys.



Go to skool !!


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Go to skool !!



Its only 6am!
The school isnt even unlocked for 2 hours!

I still need breakfast!


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellars!

Had first aid & cpr training last night for 8hrs

I am now a first responder at work

The wife is bein grouchy

The docs need to pick up the pass!

Frosted last night


----------



## jerrycmorrow

farrell said:


> ...The wife is bein grouchy...



probly skeered. i remember it as being a very long time between initial doctor visit and hearing the lab results. on the one hand i was thinking that's no license to be grouchy; on the other hand it was her not me. hang in there.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So yesterday I get home and this is on the porch... 









When I opened it up I found this.....

















So I decided to try a prime and it fired! 

After a little work I had this!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

And it sounds like this....

*Click picture for video*
<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid2.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fy49%2FNCSU4x4%2FEcho%2520452%2520VL%2FM4H03039_zps9d43cc5e.mp4">

And starts real well.

*Click picture for video*
<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid2.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fy49%2FNCSU4x4%2FEcho%2520452%2520VL%2FM4H03040_zps757fbec2.mp4">

Thanks Scott!!!


----------



## IEL

Nothing gets me going in the morning like deep purple.
Now of only I could find a vinyl copy of machine head for my turntable....
Sadly, Im the only person my age I know who even knows how to turn on a record player.....


----------



## sefh3

Damn they sure beat the crap out of that one. I was hesitant to send it because I only had bubble wrap left and no stryofoam for padding. 

PS 
I can't open the video.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

sefh3 said:


> Damn they sure beat the crap out of that one. I was hesitant to send it because I only had bubble wrap left and no stryofoam for padding.
> 
> PS
> I can't open the video.....



I'll admit I was nervous when I saw it on the porch and timidly opened it. To my surprise.. made it through unscathed! 

I just found an original IPL and have it printed.. I'm ready to dive in. 

As for the videos... I'm trying to upload to YouTube as Photobucket doesn't always play nice with forums. Thanks again!


----------



## dancan

There , I'm home :msp_thumbsup:
Good to be home


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Welcome home, Dan! Rest up, and go easy on the cotton candy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ok.. YouTube links...

On the bench...
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/eE8iHnzLJyg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Starting it warm. It did start first pull this morning.. great little saw in my book! 
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/b8Tpm5FD8uk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Glad you are home Dan! There are some short videos up there for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## dancan

Rest , what's that ????
Oh , rest goes with retired and retodded ......


----------



## dancan

Now that's funny , I've got a sign like Jimmy's cept it's only valid in Canada LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Now that's funny , I've got a sign like Jimmy's cept it's only valid in Canada LOL



Which one? Restricted area sign? That's straight off the Sepcial Ops training compound at Ft Bragg, NC. It was on the ground one too many days and got into my truck... I had to clean the truck out... well you get the idea! :cool2:


----------



## dancan

mine required a little more work than that LOL


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> mine required a little more work than that LOL



Did it involve a wrench and/or bolt cutters?


----------



## dancan

Nope , you don't use them tools when porting a saw


----------



## dancan

Jerry , I'm pretty sure that the "I Want" button shorted out the last time I tried to use it , all the sparks that I saw flying were a dead giveaway .


----------



## roncoinc

HOSSRADISH !!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_biggrin:

NOW THE WORK BEGINS


----------



## dancan

John sellin his lesser saws to the uneducated in saw safety ?


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> John sellin his lesser saws to the uneducated in saw safety ?



My go to saws have no chain brake, and a razor sharp non safety chain....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> HOSSRADISH !!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> NOW THE WORK BEGINS



Grind it up ! LOL I like that stuff !


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> HOSSRADISH !!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> NOW THE WORK BEGINS



Ron, make sure your in a small room with no ventilation when you grind that stuff..............


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> So yesterday I get home and this is on the porch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I opened it up I found this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to try a prime and it fired!
> 
> After a little work I had this!



Nice Jimmy. That one will be fun


Rick


----------



## tbone75

Glad your home Danny ! Now do what the doc says ! Shouldn't take as long to get back into shape this time !


----------



## tbone75

Therapy said they should be done with me next week !  I am doing very good she said !
Then the family doc the 7th. And the cardio doc the 8th. Should know something more after that ?
They were surprised at how much more I could do since there last visit ! LOL No stool needed in the shower now,up and down steps just fine too ! She said I was a good week ahead of sch.  And I am not over doing anything !! Taking laps around the house and doing the steps.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Therapy said they should be done with me next week !  I am doing very good she said !
> Then the family doc the 7th. And the cardio doc the 8th. Should know something more after that ?
> They were surprised at how much more I could do since there last visit ! LOL No stool needed in the shower now,up and down steps just fine too ! She said I was a good week ahead of sch.  And I am not over doing anything !! Taking laps around the house and doing the steps.



Just keep to what they say. We're all cheering for you!


----------



## tbone75

Only thing they said was there is nothing they can do for my back. Already knew that ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stoked the fire up this morning,it was cold ! 40 deg was all ! Now its 85 in the house,had to open doors and windows ! LOL Haven't put any wood in it since 6am this morning !


----------



## jimdad07

Good luck Dan, I'll make your phone ring at midnight, helps with physical therapy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Nice Jimmy. That one will be fun
> 
> 
> Rick



The thing with that model of Echo is it is what my grandfather used on the farm growing up. He had a 452VL and dad has a 750EVL. Long story short but as they moved out an ungrateful uncle just cleaned out all the small equipment just to sell. Wasn't into sharing or asking if it meant anything to anyone. It's ok... I'll still have a pair to look at and remind me of many hours around the farm growing up. 

Nobody has picked up on it yet..that is not the same saw in both pictures! It's a pair... one good runner I picked up that doesn't oil The IPL's are very hard to understand and I'm hoping that with two saws together I can build one nice saw....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Only thing they said was there is nothing they can do for my back. Already knew that ! LOL



Well that's not good... but means you are still expecting to return to your previous state! 



tbone75 said:


> Stoked the fire up this morning,it was cold ! 40 deg was all ! Now its 85 in the house,had to open doors and windows ! LOL Haven't put any wood in it since 6am this morning !



Umm... the A/C just kicked on in my office again.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Good luck Dan, I'll make your phone ring at midnight, helps with physical therapy.



I can get him bout 1-2am !! LOL


----------



## dancan

John , I'm tryin to save some of this new kotten kandy for when you make it up here for a GTG at Jerry's island but this cast is getting awefull tight again , sez I can have up to 2 but I'll try 1 , ration them out , save you some .


----------



## dancan

Daum , double daum , I just read your above post so I goin fer the max .....








No Koten Kandy for you !


----------



## IEL

Math time!...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Math time!...



Jimmy was very tired this morning and did not feel like going to work. He showed up 5 minutes late and no bosses had made it into the office yet. He spent 30 minutes looking at the totaled dump truck and admiring the broken chassis welds. He then spent 15 minutes watching 3 workers struggle with the 16 hour old Stihl string trimmer before he spent 30 seconds showing them how to swap the head out on it for the three nylon blade weed head. Next Jimmy spent 1 hour uploading pictures and videos for his friends at ArboristSite.com and continued to work at 30% efficiency all day. When the clock reaches 4:00 how fast will Jimmy's 4.3 v6 powered 2008 Silverado, 2wd, weighing 6,123 lbs be traveling when it clears the front gate headed to work on a lawn mower before going home to sand drywall mud on the ceiling and do final prep for textured ceiling application? 


I always liked a good word problem!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Oh yeah.. pay attention in class Geoff!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I can get him bout 1-2am !! LOL



You may not know it yet but we all have yer number and a phone tag match with John King is scheduled fer 3 am Saturday morning .


----------



## dancan

Warp speed .


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You may not know it yet but we all have yer number and a phone tag match with John King is scheduled fer 3 am Saturday morning .



No problem ! Usually up anyway ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Daum , double daum , I just read your above post so I goin fer the max .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Koten Kandy for you !



Oh CHIT !

I won't call !


----------



## dancan

Hey Jimbob , a friend of mine who is a commercial plumber told me some tales of woe , food safety and commercial ice machines that the plate scrapers are responsible for keeping clean ....... Ah Yuk !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well that's not good... but means you are still expecting to return to your previous state!
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... the A/C just kicked on in my office again.



Have to turn mine back on Fri. & Sat. , pose to get back up to 80 ? :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Just had a Stihl MS441 dropped off. Guy ran over the tank with his trailer ! LOL Less than a year old ! 

This is gonna hurt I told him ! LOL And be a few weeks before I can get it done.

Said hes in no hurry. Good thing !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Warp speed .



Not quite.. it's a SLOW truck with 32" tall tires and 3.22 gears. I can assure you though the Throttle Position Sensor will be reading 100%!

On that note.. I'm late....:msp_scared:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Just had a Stihl MS441 dropped off. Guy ran over the tank with his trailer ! LOL Less than a year old !
> 
> This is gonna hurt I told him ! LOL And be a few weeks before I can get it done.
> 
> Said hes in no hurry. Good thing !



Maybe Stubby will post a picture of the wheel chock he got today.... similar treatment.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Just had a Stihl MS441 dropped off. Guy ran over the tank with his trailer ! LOL Less than a year old !
> 
> This is gonna hurt I told him ! LOL And be a few weeks before I can get it done.
> 
> Said hes in no hurry. Good thing !



Sounds like John is up to full speed LOL


----------



## farrell

Well got the yard mowed and most of the trimming done

Found a couple baby bunnies and a peeper.........all safety relocated out of harms way

Need to get gas and mix for the equipment so I can finish projects outside

Almost time to remove the mower deck and put on the snow blower


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sounds like John is up to full speed LOL



Stihl in low range and low gear ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Well got the yard mowed and most of the trimming done
> 
> Found a couple baby bunnies and a peeper.........all safety relocated out of harms way
> 
> Need to get gas and mix for the equipment so I can finish projects outside
> 
> Almost time to remove the mower deck and put on the snow blower



Why you want to say that nasty word !! snow


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Why you want to say that nasty word !! snow



Sorry John!

But it's a fact of life

May as well get use to it


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Stihl in low range and low gear ! LOL



Forward only , no reverse .....


----------



## roncoinc

I dont think schoot had a very good idea


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I dont think schoot had a very good idea



Can't see ?


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> I dont think schoot had a very good idea



I sat inside and ground some once........but once was enough.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I sat inside and ground some once........but once was enough.



Scoot yer talking to a Smurf .


----------



## Scooterbum

:msp_scared:


tbone75 said:


> Scoot yer talking to a Smurf .


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Scoot yer talking to a Smurf .



You still stuck on the Dew?


----------



## Scooterbum

The littlest one is hollaring for me. Gotta go. But Momma made something for you whilst ya' was slackin' at the H place.Ya' might like it.


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Hey Jimbob , a friend of mine who is a commercial plumber told me some tales of woe , food safety and commercial ice machines that the plate scrapers are responsible for keeping clean ....... Ah Yuk !



That chit will give you the hiv, nobody wants the hiv.


----------



## dancan

Yup the hives suck just like the collie you could get from snaking the ice machine drain


----------



## Stihl 041S

Afternoon/morning all. 

Everybody seems to be on the mend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That chit will give you the hiv, nobody wants the hiv.



There`s been times it nearly gave me the h e a v e s......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Afternoon/morning all.
> 
> Everybody seems to be on the mend.



Some.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup the hives suck just like the collie you could get from snaking the ice machine drain



Try removing the pyrex suction plumbing from the hospital operating rooms....................


----------



## dancan

Um , no , I know what goes on there .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Um , no , I know what goes on there .....



It gets better with age.


----------



## dancan

Husqvees stink but they don't get better with age LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> You still stuck on the Dew?



Nope , darn stuff don't taste right no more ? And a lot of other things too ! Taste is really messed up !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> The thing with that model of Echo is it is what my grandfather used on the farm growing up. He had a 452VL and dad has a 750EVL. Long story short but as they moved out an ungrateful uncle just cleaned out all the small equipment just to sell. Wasn't into sharing or asking if it meant anything to anyone. It's ok... I'll still have a pair to look at and remind me of many hours around the farm growing up.
> 
> Nobody has picked up on it yet..that is not the same saw in both pictures! It's a pair... one good runner I picked up that doesn't oil The IPL's are very hard to understand and I'm hoping that with two saws together I can build one nice saw....



That's funny. I didn't have much time to inspect your equipment. hmy: LOL


Rick


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nope , darn stuff don't taste right no more ? And a lot of other things too ! Taste is really messed up !!



A whole new food experience with the same old diet , the OL will be able to give supper all new names LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> A whole new food experience with the same old diet , the OL will be able to give supper all new names LOL



Spam>steak!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Can't see ?



No,,,and the OL sez i cant smell either !
used apple cider vinigar,,,,,,,,,,,,,, man is this stuff GOOOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

was a living plant a few hours ago 

did six ,,six oz jars,,a LOT of work


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some.



What you do Jerry? Fess up!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> What you do Jerry? Fess up!!!!



Hey uncle Rob.
Not me, I jess fine, no ailments at all.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> What you do Jerry? Fess up!!!!



Maybe had a GTG with the tail end of a beaver again


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> maybe had a gtg with the tail end of a beaver again



i gotta say that was pretty clever after being under the influence of inhaling hossradish fumes !!


----------



## dancan

Fumes oozing out LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> i gotta say that was pretty clever after being under the influence of inhaling hossradish fumes !!



Oh that was very clever indeed....:msp_smile:
The beavertails will remain attached to the trailer for evermore, as in the pins are welded.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Chances look very good for some tree felling very soon up the Myra a couple kms past where we built the last houses. Real nice trees on this piece.


----------



## dancan

I'm in !!!!
maybe


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'm in !!!!
> maybe



Will likely be cutting the road in within a week or so. Lots of big hardwood on this one.


----------



## dancan

I can supervise


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob.
> Not me, I jess fine, no ailments at all.



Mongo just checking on youngin's

Hey jerry!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Mongo just checking on youngin's
> 
> Hey jerry!!!



Yep, yougens are a tad rambunctious and get tem selves hurtin most often.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I can supervise



Have to get some good picts of the big excavator carrying a load of trees off the clearing over to the roadway.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Will likely be cutting the road in within a week or so. Lots of big hardwood on this one.



Time to break out the big 18 in bar ?? LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Ate muh supper,then had to have an hour nap ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Time to break out the big 18 in bar ?? LOL !!!!!!!



Yessiree, a couple hundres of them 18-20" trees make a nice pile of firewood. Good thing to as I only have 4-5 cord to spare for next years burning. I give 6-8 cords away each year to those less fortunate.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ate muh supper,then had to have an hour nap ! LOL



Cooking,,by the Chef,,,soon to be ready,,,,,scallops wrapped in bacon and scallops Christopher..
( sumthin to do with cooked bacon and heavy cream ,and i dont know what in a fry pan ? ) maybe go in oven now ??
he's WAY beyond me !!

Where he works they just pulled the head chef and put him in there 
was serving 2500 a day,,prob close to same amount in this position but with a whole diff menu .


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yessiree, a couple hundres of them 18-20" trees make a nice pile of firewood. Good thing to as I only have 4-5 cord to spare for next years burning. I give 6-8 cords away each year to those less fortunate.




ME !!! ME !! ME !!!!!!!!!!! 

my saw blades are dull,,caint cut wood !1 

6 cord cut to 18in and delivered and stacked would be nice,,thank you..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Cooking,,by the Chef,,,soon to be ready,,,,,scallops wrapped in bacon and scallops Christopher..
> ( sumthin to do with cooked bacon and heavy cream ,and i dont know what in a fry pan ? ) maybe go in oven now ??
> he's WAY beyond me !!
> 
> Where he works they just pulled the head chef and put him in there
> was serving 2500 a day,,prob close to same amount in this position but with a whole diff menu .



Sounds to fancy for me ! LOL 

Got any SPAM ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Time to break out the big 18 in bar ?? LOL !!!!!!!



I run 20" on most of my saws, all 60-70 of my favorite cutting chainsaws, not the collector ones....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> ME !!! ME !! ME !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> my saw blades are dull,,caint cut wood !1
> 
> 6 cord cut to 18in and delivered and stacked would be nice,,thank you..



For you Ron,...no problem. You arrange shipping an I will personally load your 6 cord on that vehicle.....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jerry.....ever install a textured ceiling? How smooth do I need the surface to be?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ME !!! ME !! ME !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> my saw blades are dull,,caint cut wood !1
> 
> 6 cord cut to 18in and delivered and stacked would be nice,,thank you..



I could use bout 6 cord for next year too !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Cooking,,by the Chef,,,soon to be ready,,,,,scallops wrapped in bacon and scallops Christopher..
> ( sumthin to do with cooked bacon and heavy cream ,and i dont know what in a fry pan ? ) maybe go in oven now ??
> he's WAY beyond me !!
> 
> Where he works they just pulled the head chef and put him in there
> was serving 2500 a day,,prob close to same amount in this position but with a whole diff menu .



And I gota PB&J with sweet Lebanon Balony.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Jerry.....ever install a textured ceiling? How smooth do I need the surface to be?



You are talking about the blown on spit ball type of texture? The smoother the better, fine scratches cover no problem but you don`t want any lumpy filler, it will show through.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I could use bout 6 cord for next year too !



Wonder what 12 cord shipped to Ohier would cost?..:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wonder what 12 cord shipped to Ohier would cost?..:msp_scared:



More than I care to pay ! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> More than I care to pay ! :msp_scared:



We need to have a GTG at your place next spring and cut you up a dozen cord or so trying out your chainsaws. I get dibbs on the 064 hybrid.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> For you Ron,...no problem. You arrange shipping an I will personally load your 6 cord on that vehicle.....LOL



You just got a Heart-O-Gold......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We need to have a GTG at your place next spring and cut you up a dozen cord or so trying out your chainsaws. I get dibbs on the 064 hybrid.



Great idea ! LOL I got trees and saws ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Great idea ! LOL I got trees and saws ! LOL



I can pre ship a couple of my fav firewood saws down to you so`s I can really get some wood cut up. Heavily modded 066`s with 18-20" bars are very productive.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Great idea ! LOL I got trees and saws ! LOL



And Spam!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

What,....no comeback?? Ron fall asleep??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can pre ship a couple of my fav firewood saws down to you so`s I can really get some wood cut up. Heavily modded 066`s with 18-20" bars are very productive.



Sure would love to have a fight thread GTG !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure would love to have a fight thread GTG !!



That would be the ultimate GTG....IMHO


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And Spam!!!!!!



Got plenty of SPAM !


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can pre ship a couple of my fav firewood saws down to you so`s I can really get some wood cut up. Heavily modded 066`s with 18-20" bars are very productive.



People don't believe how fast. 

One person with loader. One on saw. And at least 2 to move the wood.

And maybe an 070 top handle. An 090 top Handle would be silly.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What,....no comeback?? Ron fall asleep??



Bet hes feeding his face !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be the ultimate GTG....IMHO



Couldn't get any better !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> People don't believe how fast.
> 
> One person with loader. One on saw. And at least 2 to move the wood.



Two man crew, cutter + chucker bucks 12 cord per day if the wood is stacked either full length or in 8" bolts.


----------



## IEL

I would love a fight thread G2G.

Heck, if there was a g2g of all these slackers at john's, I would try and get there if at all possible.

I wonder how much plane tickets to ohio are from vancouver.....

I wonder if a super ez would fit in carry on?.... LOL


----------



## tbone75

Getting my last Mom pie tonight for this year ! She is heading back to Fla. in 3 days ! She wasn't leaving till she knew I was OK. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would be the ultimate GTG....IMHO



Can't think of none better!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I would love a fight thread G2G.
> 
> Heck, if there was a g2g of all these slackers at john's, I would try and get there if at all possible.
> 
> I wonder how much plane tickets to ohio are from vancouver.....
> 
> I wonder if a super ez would fit in carry on?.... LOL



No need , I got one of them you can run. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Getting my last Mom pie tonight for this year ! She is heading back to Fla. in 3 days ! She wasn't leaving till she knew I was OK. LOL



Moms are good people.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Two man crew, cutter + chucker bucks 12 cord per day if the wood is stacked either full length or in 8" bolts.



I use 18" - 22" wood. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> People don't believe how fast.
> 
> One person with loader. One on saw. And at least 2 to move the wood.
> 
> And maybe an 070 top handle. An 090 top Handle would be silly.



I`ll pass on the 070 and 090 top handles but my 090`s with a 48" will lop off a lot of wood per pass/stroke if its piled tight.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Moms are good people.



She was headed back the 16th. But I messed that up good for her! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> I would love a fight thread G2G.
> 
> Heck, if there was a g2g of all these slackers at john's, I would try and get there if at all possible.
> 
> I wonder how much plane tickets to ohio are from vancouver.....
> 
> I wonder if a super ez would fit in carry on?.... LOL



You can leave your saws at home son,...and get to run some real production saws.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I`ll pass on the 070 and 090 top handles but my 090`s with a 48" will lop off a lot of wood per pass/stroke if its piled tight.



Way to heavy !! :msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I use 18" - 22" wood. LOL



Perfect length but saw chosen is directly related to the diameter.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can leave your saws at home son,...and get to run some real production saws.....LOL



Bet he would like running a P60. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Perfect length but saw chosen is directly related to the diameter.



Lots of different sizes here !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bet he would like running a P60. LOL



Bet he would, running my 655BP with opened carb, reeds,porting and K&N airfilter is like stomping a big block chevy.


----------



## tbone75

I could even put a 361 together for Danny to play with. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Lots of different sizes here !



I mostly buck with the 044 for the smaller stuff, 044/046 hybrid and 066`s for the bigger stuff. Got one 066 with a 32" for the fat ones....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bet he would, running my 655BP with opened carb, reeds,porting and K&N airfilter is like stomping a big block chevy.



I want that one !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I could even put a 361 together for Danny to play with. LOL



Maybe a 261....LOL.....Just till he gets healed up real good.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I mostly buck with the 044 for the smaller stuff, 044/046 hybrid and 066`s for the bigger stuff. Got one 066 with a 32" for the fat ones....LOL



I could take care of all them for ya ! LOL The 044/046 may need some work first ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I want that one !!



I will warn you, it will hurt you......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe a 261....LOL.....Just till he gets healed up real good.



026 or 034 would have to do then. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will warn you, it will hurt you......LOL



Yep , my back wouldn't like it ! LOL


----------



## IEL

We really should try to do this sometime.
We would have to plan it fairly far in advance though.
I think it would be great if everyone could make it..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got enough J-Reds to keep the Pit Bull happy too ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I can't believe a box like this is sitting in my house. My kids are so ashamed of me, stunk so bad that the dam dog won't even roll in it, but I did!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I could take care of all them for ya ! LOL The 044/046 may need some work first ? LOL



You got more saws than a clearing contractor. No problem for you to outfit a hundred cutters with chainsaws....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I can't believe a box like this is sitting in my house. My kids are so ashamed of me, stunk so bad that the dam dog won't even roll in it, but I did!



tHAT`S JUST PLAIN,nasty!!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I can't believe a box like this is sitting in my house. My kids are so ashamed of me, stunk so bad that the dam dog won't even roll in it, but I did!



Bet I know what is in there ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep , my back wouldn't like it ! LOL



Did I mention it likes to eat your starter hand and yank your shoulder out of its socket....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> bet i know what is in there ! Lol



pu!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did I mention it likes to eat your starter hand and yank your shoulder out of its socket....LOL



Kinda knew that ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Kinda knew that ! LOL



Even if I returned the timing back to stock its 200 lb+ comp is a biotch to pull over.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Even if I returned the timing back to stock its 200 lb+ comp is a biotch to pull over.



My 480 Husky has 200 , its hard nuff to start ! That thing would be much worse than the 064 monster !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anyone else notice how the newer Hooskies are being put together with all those different colored bits n pieces, kinda like them glued together sneakers they is sellin for 8 times what they are worth.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My 480 Husky has 200 , its hard nuff to start ! That thing would be much worse than the 064 monster !



I don`t start it much any more, I take longer to heal up now than I did 20 years ago.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone else notice how the newer Hooskies are being put together with all those different colored bits n pieces, kinda like them glued together sneakers they is sellin for 8 times what they are worth.....LOL



They sure are different ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t start it much any more, I take longer to heal up now than I did 20 years ago.....LOL



No chit !!


----------



## jimdad07

Here's the start if my 372, thanks Jimmy!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I run 20" on most of my saws, all 60-70 of my favorite cutting chainsaws, not the collector ones....LOL



Nuttin like being able to cut thru 2 or three trees at the same time


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No chit !!



The big Pioneers get a lot more shelf time nowadays, they earned it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Nuttin like being able to cut thru 2 or three trees at the same time



If they`s close enough I fell them like dominoes, kinda like a sickle bar cutting hay.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Here's the start if my 372, thanks Jimmy!



Nice job on the orange Turd.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can pre ship a couple of my fav firewood saws down to you so`s I can really get some wood cut up. Heavily modded 066`s with 18-20" bars are very productive.



Bet they cut thru a NS 6in pine real nice !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Bet they cut thru a NS 6in pine real nice !!



Bet they would but we don`t cut pine around here.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Two man crew, cutter + chucker bucks 12 cord per day if the wood is stacked either full length or in 8" bolts.



Whats a 8" bolt ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Whats a 8" bolt ???



Takes a big nut!!


----------



## tbone75

This is how that 441 showed up. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Takes a big nut!!



YOU should fit !!


----------



## IEL

That citric acid sure works well at removing rust!
I have a coal pickaxe, a mattock, and another pick axe, along with a brush hook/axe soaking in the stuff.
It hasn't even been 2 hours, and the rust is already disappearing.
By the morning they should be ready for oiling, and storage until I get some ash to make handles.
That brush hook should be real good at clearing bushes away from electric fences? It sure would pack a real good hit, with the amount of sharp curved steel in the head....
It must weigh atleast 2x what my dad's sandvik clearing axe does....


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Here's the start if my 372, thanks Jimmy!



I need a left side crankase for one of them..

being dropped on a rock aint good for mag 

( no,i didnt do it ! ) ..


----------



## farrell

Now fellas don't get me wrong but

Do you actually think if we had a gtg at johns we would get anything done?

I'm all for it by the way!!!

But I'm bringing the chest waders!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This is how that 441 showed up. LOL



Just a little bent up!!


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> That citric acid sure works well at removing rust!
> I have a coal pickaxe, a mattock, and another pick axe, along with a brush hook/axe soaking in the stuff.
> It hasn't even been 2 hours, and the rust is already disappearing.
> By the morning they should be ready for oiling, and storage until I get some ash to make handles.
> That brush hook should be real good at clearing bushes away from electric fences? It sure would pack a real good hit, with the amount of sharp curved steel in the head....
> It must weigh atleast 2x what my dad's sandvik clearing axe does....



Try some muratic acid and see what happens in 30 seconds !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I need a left side crankase for one of them..
> 
> being dropped on a rock aint good for mag
> 
> ( no,i didnt do it ! ) ..



Dan rolled all of ours flat, couldn`t stop him once he got going.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I need a left side crankase for one of them..
> 
> being dropped on a rock aint good for mag
> 
> ( no,i didnt do it ! ) ..



371 fit ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> YOU should fit !!



Blue rotatable hexagonal surface compression units works the best.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Now fellas don't get me wrong but
> 
> Do you actually think if we had a gtg at johns we would get anything done?
> 
> I'm all for it by the way!!!
> 
> But I'm bringing the chest waders!



I`am good for 16 hrs per day, could work 8 and just fritter away the other 8.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Dan,..I am pouring concrete one day this week, got any Huskies or parts around??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are talking about the blown on spit ball type of texture? The smoother the better, fine scratches cover no problem but you don`t want any lumpy filler, it will show through.



What I was thinking. That's the type I'm putting back in this bathroom as the wife has mandated one room with a smooth ceiling is NOT an option!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 371 fit ?



Yes

Or 365

Or 2065,2071,2171,2172


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Dan,..I am pouring concrete one day this week, got any Huskies or parts around??



You already mashed all the Huskys ! :msp_angry:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Now fellas don't get me wrong but
> 
> Do you actually think if we had a gtg at johns we would get anything done?
> 
> I'm all for it by the way!!!
> 
> But I'm bringing the chest waders!



Chest waders ????

Just to get out to the boat!!

Oh yeah that makes sense.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> What I was thinking. That's the type I'm putting back in this bathroom as the wife has mandated one room with a smooth ceiling is NOT an option!



I have done some really big jobs that called for that type of texture, one library had over 8000 sg ft of ceiling done with the Goldblatt guns.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Chest waders ????
> 
> Just to get out to the boat!!
> 
> Oh yeah that makes sense.



Could get real deep !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You already mashed all the Huskys ! :msp_angry:



They still make good fill/reinforcement if fully coivered with concrete.....:msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> They still make good fill/reinforcement if fully coivered with concrete.....:msp_smile:



Oh, I didn`t mash them,....Dan did.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They still make good fill/reinforcement if fully coivered with concrete.....:msp_smile:



:msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh, I didn`t mash them,....Dan did.....LOL



:msp_angry:


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone else notice how the newer Hooskies are being put together with all those different colored bits n pieces, kinda like them glued together sneakers they is sellin for 8 times what they are worth.....LOL



It looks like it was made from a lego set.


----------



## sefh3

jimdad07 said:


> Here's the start if my 372, thanks Jimmy!



C'mon you don't need to hurt our eyes. Leave those pics small.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> People don't believe how fast.
> 
> One person with loader. One on saw. And at least 2 to move the wood.
> 
> And maybe an 070 top handle. An 090 top Handle would be silly.



You should see Sawmandave run a 090 with a bow that's sized for an 041. That thing hauls through some pulp wood sized pine like nothing!



roncoinc said:


> I need a left side crankase for one of them..
> 
> being dropped on a rock aint good for mag
> 
> ( no,i didnt do it ! ) ..



As Adam said.. lots of options.... sorry I'm out right now Ron. 



tbone75 said:


> 371 fit ?



Yes.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Yes
> 
> Or 365
> 
> Or 2065,2071,2171,2172



On a 372 ??


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> This is how that 441 showed up. LOL



Is the crankcase straight? The handle looks like they rolled a log on it.


----------



## tbone75

Must be trying to find that 20lbs I lost ? Eating again ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have done some really big jobs that called for that type of texture, one library had over 8000 sg ft of ceiling done with the Goldblatt guns.



I don't want that much.. just this little bathroom. ~70 square. Gonna try my luck with the Harbor Freight hopper gun that actually gets good reviews... we shall see!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> On a 372 ??



One half of this 371 ha a busted side,not sure what side ? Gotta look ?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Blue rotatable hexagonal surface compression units works the best.



WUZ that a Smurf shot !! ?? :msp_angry:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stubby show a picture of that handle bar... that tells the story!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> It looks like it was made from a lego set.



Kinda Gay looking, couldn`t see many fellers I know sporting one dem multies in the woodlot. Guess a rattle can of flat black could disguise them a bit.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Is the crankcase straight? The handle looks like they rolled a log on it.



Haven't looked at it yet ? Ran over by his trailer. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> WUZ that a Smurf shot !! ?? :msp_angry:



Does it have whiskers???


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> It looks like it was made from a lego set.



Least aint a shoe box covered with duct tape !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Time for me kids.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Kinda Gay looking, couldn`t see many fellers I know sporting one dem multies in the woodlot. Guess a rattle can of flat black could disguise them a bit.



Kinda like the boys when they put all that dang chrome on their big blocks and the sup'ed up small block with no chrome walks all over him. All show and no go!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Time for me kids.



Nite Flappy


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Least aint a shoe box covered with duct tape !



I would prefer that over that patched together look, duct tape is manly lookin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Time for me kids.



Nite Jimmy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Kinda like the boys when they put all that dang chrome on their big blocks and the sup'ed up small block with no chrome walks all over him. All show and no go!!!!



69 Z28 Camaro 302 2 speed flat black.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Haven't looked at it yet ? Ran over by his trailer. LOL



Ouch. Hopefully the price was right.


----------



## IEL

I would love to see eastern canada sometime...
I have only been as far East as Montreal.

Maybe I will have to pay Dan and Jerry a visit sometime..... 

Hell of a long drive though..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

The OL went and messed up all my plans !

She has to go back to making baskets Mon. :msp_sad:

So much for running all over the place ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> 69 Z28 Camaro 302 2 speed flat black.



350 I hope. That would be putting a 372 Hoosky in a 066 chasis.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Ouch. Hopefully the price was right.



Not mine , guy wants me to fix it ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> I would love to see eastern canada sometime...
> I have only been as far East as Montreal.
> 
> Maybe I will have to pay Dan and Jerry a visit sometime.....
> 
> Hell of a long drive though..... LOL



Yes it is, done it twice, not likely again unless in a motorhome at a leisurely pace.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Kinda Gay looking, couldn`t see many fellers I know sporting one dem multies in the woodlot. Guess a rattle can of flat black could disguise them a bit.



Yup,,nadian custom paint job !!


----------



## sefh3

IEL said:


> I would love to see eastern canada sometime...
> I have only been as far East as Montreal.
> 
> Maybe I will have to pay Dan and Jerry a visit sometime.....
> 
> Hell of a long drive though..... LOL



I thought about it when I was in Niagara until Jerry said I still had another 24 hours to get there.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> 350 I hope. That would be putting a 372 Hoosky in a 066 chasis.



302 Chevy ! Wild azz ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

I have some sad news, that 044 I sold a friend of mine took a crap. He ran the pizz out of it at least, usually with a dull chain. I'm going to rebuild it for him and go through it again. I have a feeling when I pull the jug I'm going to find that she was sucking in saw dust, no scoring on the exhaust. We'll see.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> 350 I hope. That would be putting a 372 Hoosky in a 066 chasis.



The first gen 302 Z28 was a real screamer coupled to a modified 2 speed powerglide that upshifted at 85 mph made a good combination for the quarter mile.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have some sad news, that 044 I sold a friend of mine took a crap. He ran the pizz out of it at least, usually with a dull chain. I'm going to rebuild it for him and go through it again. I have a feeling when I pull the jug I'm going to find that she was sucking in saw dust, no scoring on the exhaust. We'll see.



They are tough, all you need is two good case halves and you can build one pretty cheaply.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would prefer that over that patched together look, duct tape is manly lookin.



Any body that runs a stihl NEEDS confirmation of thier manhood..


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> 302 Chevy ! Wild azz ! LOL



WOW!!!! I just googled that. i never knew Chevy made a 302 stock making 400-450 horses. 

I stand corrected, SIR!!!!!

I learned something new tonight.

Was it only offered in the Camaro?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 302 Chevy ! Wild azz ! LOL



One of the craziest small blocks I ever owned, built it from the crank up with my own two hands. Had over $5,000. 1972 dollars in that engine. Just a single 850 Holly on an aluminum high rise, 202 angle plug heads, Crane Fireball 302 cam, roller lifters.rockers, Jomar stud girdle, Jahns forged domed pistons, Ed Pink rods, Kellog crank,Clevite bearings , windage tray , black jack headers, glasspacks and 2.5" pipes.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I have some sad news, that 044 I sold a friend of mine took a crap. He ran the pizz out of it at least, usually with a dull chain. I'm going to rebuild it for him and go through it again. I have a feeling when I pull the jug I'm going to find that she was sucking in saw dust, no scoring on the exhaust. We'll see.



Typical squeel..


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> WOW!!!! I just googled that. i never knew Chevy made a 302 stock making 400-450 horses.
> 
> I stand corrected, SIR!!!!!
> 
> I learned something new tonight.
> 
> Was it only offered in the Camaro?



As far as I know only in the real Z28 Camaroes.


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes it is, done it twice, not likely again unless in a motorhome at a leisurely pace.



It looks to be about 6800km from here to Halifax.

Looks like a minimum of 70-75 hours of driving time.....

At least I have family in central bc, Edmonton, and Toronto, so I could have a few rest days.....

It could be fun to do........... Once..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> As far as I know only in the real Z28 Camaroes.



67/68 maybe 69 Z28s ? The 67 is super rare ! Think there were only 600 - 67 Z28s made ?


----------



## jimdad07

That saw was my first rebuild, nice saw to work on too.


----------



## farrell

Yes Ron!

The models I mentioned use the same case as on the 371


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> It looks to be about 6800km from here to Halifax.
> 
> Looks like a minimum of 70-75 hours of driving time.....
> 
> At least I have family in central bc, Edmonton, and Toronto, so I could have a few rest days.....
> 
> It could be fun to do........... Once..... LOL



Drove straight through from Vancouver to Halifax in 79.5 hrs with 3 drivers stopping only for gas,bathroom breaks and coffee/snacks in a Chevy Silverado.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> One of the craziest small blocks I ever owned, built it from the crank up with my own two hands. Had over $5,000. 1972 dollars in that engine. Just a single 850 Holly on an aluminum high rise, 202 angle plug heads, Crane Fireball 302 cam, roller lifters.rockers, Jomar stud girdle, Jahns forged domed pistons, Ed Pink rods, Kellog crank,Clevite bearings , windage tray , black jack headers, glasspacks and 2.5" pipes.



Is that sitting the barn next to the Stihl's???? Hopefully you still have it.


----------



## sefh3

farrell said:


> Yes Ron!
> 
> The models I mentioned use the same case as on the 371



See Ron we both learned something tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 67/68 maybe 69 Z28s ? The 67 is super rare ! Think there were only 600 - 67 Z28s made ?



Mine was a 69 Z28 390 POSI when I got it the engine was tired. I found a good rebuild candidate from a 68 that had been rolled. Built that 68 engine with a .040 overbore. Changed out the 4 speed std for a two speed automatic, the shift would about break your neck at 7,000.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Is that sitting the barn next to the Stihl's???? Hopefully you still have it.



I would build and trade 2-3 cars a year back then, sadly I traded that 69 for two Plymouths, a 68 GTX 440 Super Commando and a 68 383Magnum Roadrunner.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would build and trade 2-3 cars a year back then, sadly I traded that 69 for two Plymouths, a 68 GTX 440 Super Commando and a 68 383Magnum Roadrunner.



Nice cars too !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nice cars too !



They were but it was my first and last dabble into the hi perf Plymouths. I made money on them when I sold them both but I went back to the GM cars and stayed there....LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would build and trade 2-3 cars a year back then, sadly I traded that 69 for two Plymouths, a 68 GTX 440 Super Commando and a 68 383Magnum Roadrunner.



I used to run 2-3 times a year down to Alabama and pickup cars from my uncle. The bodies were sound but engines were tired or blown. I wished I would have kept a few that I flipped. The money was nice but now I think the cars would be nicer now.


----------



## sefh3

Time~ Nite All!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They were but it was my first and last dabble into the hi perf Plymouths. I made money on them when I sold them both but I went back to the GM cars and stayed there....LOL



I played with a couple Cudas , but went back to GM too. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> I used to run 2-3 times a year down to Alabama and pickup cars from my uncle. The bodies were sound but engines were tired or blown. I wished I would have kept a few that I flipped. The money was nice but now I think the cars would be nicer now.



Any of those old muscle cars would be worth big money today but it took big money to keep them around. At least I got to own and drive/run most of them back in the day when it was cool to road race....LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Time~ Nite All!!!



Nite Scott


----------



## IEL

Night Scott.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Time~ Nite All!!!



Nite Scott.


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> Here's the start if my 372, thanks Jimmy!



Now that had to be a proud moment. The beginning of Hoosvarnification. Kinda fornication only different. LOL


Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I played with a couple Cudas , but went back to GM too. LOL



Had a good friend that played a lot with them. I was in on a lot of the re engineering. 67-68 fastbacks with transplanted 383 Magnums were an interesting project. The later 69-70`s style worked well with big blocks. One 426 was a real contender.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had a good friend that played a lot with them. I was in on a lot of the re engineering. 67-68 fastbacks with transplanted 383 Magnums were an interesting project. The later 69-70`s style worked well with big blocks. One 426 was a real contender.



Anything with the 426 was something ! WOW !!

Not far from me some people have a 70 Cuda convertible 426 ! That is as rare as any car out there ! They race it on the weekends ! STUPID !!


----------



## tbone75

Time to relax


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Time to relax



Agreed


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Have to do 350 reading tomm night. End of the month week and long days. 


Rick


----------



## IEL

Time for me.....


----------



## farrell

Everyone done left

Now I is all alone:msp_sad:


----------



## farrell

I miss my 372:msp_sad:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Everyone done left
> 
> Now I is all alone:msp_sad:



Sorry. I had to work for a while. 

Get him started on the next job


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Sorry. I had to work for a while.
> 
> Get him started on the next job



Good times!

I need a vacation!

I work to much and gettin burned out!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Good times!
> 
> I need a vacation!
> 
> I work to much and gettin burned out!



Hang in there Ol Buddy!!


----------



## little possum

Dan!!!! Wake up!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Dan!!!! Wake up!!!!



He's drooling on his keyboard.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Flappy!!!!!!!

Lowe's Box. 

Red painted metal. 

Cable for a pull cord. 

Same as 65 years ago!!!!!!!

Stupid grin!!!

Cheap Basterds found it when ya put a claim in!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> 69 Z28 Camaro 302 2 speed flat black.



Bad ass small block there.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I told you they'd know me when it was all over! Glad it got to you. Now get when you go to rebuilding it let me know. I got a line on parts and the bar, chain, and clutch that was on that chain can be had too for the price of a cold beer probably.


----------



## dancan

Daum , it's good to be home


----------



## dancan

Jerry , the roller has no brakes so you have to shift between foward/reverse and wait till you get it to stop , not good in tight places LOL
John , build me an oh44 , I don't have one of them , I don't need a bar , I've got plenty of spare 16" . 
Thanks for waking me up LP , these tiny little kotten kandies sure make you deam all over the place , I might have to go see the confectioner , and get sumthin different , save these for John LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Anything with the 426 was something ! WOW !!
> 
> Not far from me some people have a 70 Cuda convertible 426 ! That is as rare as any car out there ! They race it on the weekends ! STUPID !!



May as well have some fun with it if they can afford to own it. No use saving it cause you can`t take it with you,only the memories.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Jerry , the roller has no brakes so you have to shift between foward/reverse and wait till you get it to stop , not good in tight places LOL
> John , build me an oh44 , I don't have one of them , I don't need a bar , I've got plenty of spare 16" .
> Thanks for waking me up LP , these tiny little kotten kandies sure make you deam all over the place , I might have to go see the confectioner , and get sumthin different , save these for John LOL



Just put the biggest Hooskies at the end of the run,when the roller hits them it will act as a bit of a bumper and help you stop.....LOL 
Must smell to the high heavens when the heat from the sun gets to them crushed Hooskies.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

3120, 088, 090, 08S, 2100....all good wheel stops!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> 3120, 088, 090, 08S, 2100....all good wheel stops!



Very expensive wheel stops!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time to hit the road, got trees to drop.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Gmornin slakinators. Gotta check the Bay and then get to working to the day. Lottsa stuff to do. 


Rick


----------



## Scooterbum

BigDaddyR said:


> Gmornin slakinators. Gotta check the Bay and then get to working to the day. Lottsa stuff to do.
> 
> 
> Rick



Rick
Got your mess. Saturdays good just pick a time buddy.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. 

Can't wait for my 4 day weekend. Camping in the mountains, and a 1 year wedding anniversary.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Rick
> Got your mess. Saturdays good just pick a time buddy.



Does 9am work for you? If you want to do earlier or later just let me know. Figure it's early but not to early. 


Rick


----------



## dancan

John and Ron must have eaten too much lasst night , stihl sleepin it off , Slackers !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well...at least they aren't like Mongo....cuddling up with a Disston!


----------



## dancan

But ......Wouldn't Mongo be happy with that ????


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yes.


----------



## IEL

I need to get some bacon today.....
I have gone far too long without it.....


----------



## tbone75

Yep , I be slacking !

Slept in a little for a change ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

The body says I am very much alive ! 

Sure be glad when I can get back on the arthritis meds ! Hands are stihl hurting and shaky. Can't let me have that stuff because of the heart problems. May help the back some too ?


----------



## IEL

Good to hear you slept some john!

I should try to find you some of that bacon flavored spam....
I know it exists, just not where it exists....


----------



## dancan

Shakey ? A good time to practice porting Husqees .....


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Good to hear you slept some john!
> 
> I should try to find you some of that bacon flavored spam....
> I know it exists, just not where it exists....



They have several different flavors , tried most of them. LOL Regular spam is stihl the best. LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Yep , I be slacking !
> 
> Slept in a little for a change ! :msp_thumbsup:



Blame the snoring on the breathing tube from when they put you under , I do LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Blame the snoring on the breathing tube from when they put you under , I do LOL



The OL snores nuff for both of us ! 090 without a muffler ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> They have several different flavors , tried most of them. LOL Regular spam is stihl the best. LOL



How do you like your spam?

My favourite is pan fried nice and crispy, with pineapple rings fried in the pan with it.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Shakey ? A good time to practice porting Husqees .....



Don't think so ! 

Not sure why the hands are shaky ? Arthritis never did that before , has to be something else doing it ?
Have a hard time opening a bottle of water too ! That is the arthritis ! Can't grip anything fer chit !
That really gets to me !! Don't like that one dang bit !


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> How do you like your spam?
> 
> My favourite is pan fried nice and crispy, with pineapple rings fried in the pan with it.



1/4" thick , nice and brown both sides !


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Shakey ? A good time to practice porting Husqees .....



And remember Rick needen a walkthrough on Poulen Porten ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And remember Rick needen a walkthrough on Poulen Porten ?



Would like to help him , but just can't do it right now.

Hope he can find all the porting stuff in this thread ! Everything he needs is right here !


----------



## dancan

The grip will come back , remember where you been , all in good time .


----------



## dancan

I had to get the physio girls at the hospital to give me the refresher course on stairs , it all came back in a hurry , they didn't even make me walk around the block to see if I could get around on crutches , they said I was well versed with the crutches LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> The grip will come back , remember where you been , all in good time .



Yep , back from the dead ! OL told me a lot more last night ! 
The doc said I shouldn't be here ! No reason I lived through that ! He had never seen anyone that bad off come back out of it. They were ready to send me to the bigger hospital,but couldn't get me stable enough to move me. The family was there all day,everyday. I don't member any of it ? Really sucks to loose a month and not member any of it !
I just say I am not done yet ! I don't give up very easy !
Them drugs they had me on must have been some good chit ! Lots of strange chit went on ! LOL I sure didn't feel any pain ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Sure glad you made it buddy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jus stoppin on my lunch break, went past Dan`s place but didn`t see no activity. Just like Huskys.....LOL


----------



## dancan

I'm here , sitten on my azz , Husquein around LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'm here , sitten on my azz , Husquein around LOL



Figured as much....LOL
Was down the road lookin at some nice trees, surveyor needed a couple lil ones cut so he could run the line again.


----------



## dancan

I'll take um LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'll take um LOL



Going to scrape a road up into there to get access to the building lots and get the wood out from cutting the roadway. Don`t want to havta carry the wood out hundreds of feet to the main road.


----------



## dancan

Yup , carrying sucks , I guess we'll haveta get a tractor and winch LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup , carrying sucks , I guess we'll haveta get a tractor and winch LOL



The big Volvo excavator has a ,thumb attachment, makes it great for picking up tree stems and delivering them to roadside.


----------



## IEL

I have found that bobcats are real good at moving cut firewood.....


----------



## dancan

I don't have a bobcat .......Yet .


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> The OL snores nuff for both of us ! 090 without a muffler ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Gollee. Mine just started doing that too. So, I recorded her one night. She died laughing. LOL.


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Would like to help him , but just can't do it right now.
> 
> Hope he can find all the porting stuff in this thread ! Everything he needs is right here !



Oh I will. Don man gave me a reading assignment and some reading on a disk he sent me also. I'll get to it. I like to understand what I'm doing and why vs just following directions. 

Don't know if something works unless you know how it works. 

John, you are helping me. Every report that says you're getting better gives me a big fat stupid grin and a sense of more contentment than I had


Rick


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> I don't have a bobcat .......Yet .



We should get john one with the tipping dumpster attachment for moving his saws.....


----------



## tbone75

My Nephew has a bob cat , have to get it over here if we play in the woods ! LOL Need to get this big winch set up to use too !


----------



## pioneerguy600

This is the King of the woods up here,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice vid of a TC harvesting wood comparable to ours but its working in Australia I believe,sorry John.

Tigercat LH830C with Waratah 623C - YouTube


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Sparky...you'll be proud....just ran a Squeal for a bit. Been in the truck bed for 3 weeks in the rain and all. Started in 6 pulls.


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is the King of the woods up here,



Don't look to safe......................







































Where's the chain brake????


----------



## tbone75

Therapy is done with me Fri. , but the nurse is coming back a couple more times. She was not happy with me today,my temp is up a little and coughing some crap up. Says I need to see my family doc ASAP , said this chit could come back , need to be very careful for a good while. May need some more meds for a while ? She will call them to see if they want me to come in ? Then call and let me know. LOL


----------



## dancan

Glad she's lookin after ya , don't hesitate , like I said before , no reverse ,


----------



## sefh3

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey Sparky...you'll be proud....just ran a Squeal for a bit. Been in the truck bed for 3 weeks in the rain and all. Started in 6 pulls.



Typical Stihl for you. Leave em out all the bad weather and they stihl perform.


----------



## sefh3

I was "out there" reading today and seen those pictures that Arrowhead posted of the black locust. I'm glad I don't have trees like that around here.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Therapy is done with me Fri. , but the nurse is coming back a couple more times. She was not happy with me today,my temp is up a little and coughing some crap up. Says I need to see my family doc ASAP , said this chit could come back , need to be very careful for a good while. May need some more meds for a while ? She will call them to see if they want me to come in ? Then call and let me know. LOL



Keep an eye on that temp. Listen to those doc's too. They get paid good money to do what they do. I don't think you want to end up in the situation you were in....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

The doc called and got me right in. Gave me a shot and more pills of antibiotics. Told me if I am not better over the weekend , get another chest x-ray. Then go back and see him again.
Guess its wait and see ?
Did put 3 lbs back on already ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Talked to the doc about almost kicking the bucket cause of that stuff. He laughed and said you had 5 things that almost got you ! Hes not real sure how I am stihl here. LOL Said more than 50% of the people that get this chit don't live.

I am one lucky SOB !!


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Talked to the doc about almost kicking the bucket cause of that stuff. He laughed and said you had 5 things that almost got you ! Hes not real sure how I am stihl here. LOL Said more than 50% of the people that get this chit don't live.
> 
> I am one lucky SOB !!



Yes you are LOL!!

You just may have had one or two people pullin' for ya'

You just stay on your butt and rest and get better.Don't go gettin' in a hurry !!


----------



## dancan

You should go out and buy loto tickets , maybe on a roll ........ Instead of a slugs trail LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Yes you are LOL!!
> 
> You just may have had one or two people pullin' for ya'
> 
> You just stay on your butt and rest and get better.Don't go gettin' in a hurry !!



I am doing just what and how they tell me ! ! Nothing more !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You should go out and buy loto tickets , maybe on a roll ........ Instead of a slugs trail LOL



Didn't think of that ? Maybe better just save what luck I have left ! May need it !! LOL


----------



## dancan

That's not how to roll , "Do you feel lucky ?" as Clint would say LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Don't look to safe......................
> 
> 
> They don`t come with a chainbrake but they have a low center of gravity and a wide stance, bunch up 4-5 good sized stems and set them down with the boom fully extended. Thats a harvester/processor head that has a chain bar at either side for cutting CTL stems in the picts. A dedicated feller buncher can pick n snip a fair sized bunch of trees somewhere around 60" diameter, carry and lay them down in bunches for the processor to pick at a later date. This type of work is about as fascinating as watching paint dry....LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's not how to roll , "Are you fellin lucky ?" as Clint would say LOL



You forgot the " PUNK "


----------



## AU_K2500

looks like its gonna be a long one here at the slat mine. Guess thats what I get for taking time off.


----------



## dancan

Hey John !
I just got back from the confectionist , he says I'm good to go with my koten kandy regular but keep the koten kandy extra if I had need for the extra sugar .
I'll share if you make it up , you can have some , use it while porting , drift off with the grinder on high LOL


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> looks like its gonna be a long one here at the slat mine. Guess thats what I get for taking time off.



Slats aren't mined , they're milled LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John !
> I just got back from the confectionist , he says I'm good to go with my koten kandy regular but keep the koten kandy extra if I had need for the extra sugar .
> I'll share if you make it up , you can have some , use it while porting , drift off with the grinder on high LOL



Forgot to ask the doc about my shaky hands ! :bang:

Have to ask the next one in line ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Here is my list of chit that went wrong with me !

Sepsis
Pneumonia
Hypokatemia
Acute renal failure
Critical illness myopathy
Cardiomyopathy
Strepococcus pneumoniae pneumonia
Severe sepsis with septic shock
Adult respiratory distress syndrome

Now that is a big freaking mess !


----------



## dancan

You sure kept them busy at the hospital , were you justtestin them to see if they were up to date on all the latest treatments ??????


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Yup , carrying sucks , I guess we'll haveta get a tractor and winch LOL









A friend of mine "had" a winch fer sale LOL


----------



## dancan

Ron's puter broke or did he get overcome buy the Husquee fumes in an enclosed space ???


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Here is my list of chit that went wrong with me !
> 
> Sepsis
> Pneumonia
> Hypokatemia
> Acute renal failure
> Critical illness myopathy
> Cardiomyopathy
> Strepococcus pneumoniae pneumonia
> Severe sepsis with septic shock
> Adult respiratory distress syndrome
> 
> Now that is a big freaking mess !




Dont go 1/2 way do ya !!! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron's puter broke or did he get overcome buy the Husquee fumes in an enclosed space ???



Went to the eyeball Dr. today
been two years.
getting new cheaters.

they put more chit in my eyes !! 
this color dye and that color dye,,,,,,,dialate my pupile,,like being back in the 60's again !!! 

i was seeing ALL kinds of colors and neat stuff all blurry and distorted and diff colors !
gave me a pair of cheap sunglasses to drive home,,prob shouldnt have drove !!

stihl aint lookin to good..


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Here is my list of chit that went wrong with me !
> 
> Sepsis
> Pneumonia
> Hypokatemia
> Acute renal failure
> Critical illness myopathy
> Cardiomyopathy
> Strepococcus pneumoniae pneumonia
> Severe sepsis with septic shock
> Adult respiratory distress syndrome
> 
> Now that is a big freaking mess !



Had my 6 year old Maine Coon die from Hypotophic Cardiomyopathy. I had to make the final decision but he would have suffered and no quality of life in his last days. 

You are one lucky SOB

Did they take the horse shoe out while you were in there. Lol. Keep doing what they say and stay out of the damp, dusty basement. Will agravate your lungs. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Had my 6 year old Maine Coon die from Hypotophic Cardiomyopathy. I had to make the final decision but he would have suffered and no quality of life in his last days.
> 
> You are one lucky SOB
> 
> Did they take the horse shoe out while you were in there. Lol. Keep doing what they say and stay out of the damp, dusty basement. Will agravate your lungs.
> 
> 
> Rick



And stay away from STIHL's !!! 

notice thats when he got sick while workin on some of them ????


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> A friend of mine "had" a winch fer sale LOL



That would work. I used one on a Massy 35 for a couple of winters winching trees uphill while clearing a powerline. Got 40+ cords off that haul.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> And stay away from STIHL's !!!
> 
> notice thats when he got sick while workin on some of them ????



He can send all the Stihls to me, they don`t make me sick, loony maybe but not sick.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta go carve out a carrying yoke for my canoe, BBL.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did ya miss me, got the yoke cut out, just needs some rounding over and sanding...LOL


----------



## 7hpjim

tbone75 said:


> Here is my list of chit that went wrong with me !
> 
> Sepsis
> Pneumonia
> Hypokatemia
> Acute renal failure
> Critical illness myopathy
> Cardiomyopathy
> Strepococcus pneumoniae pneumonia
> Severe sepsis with septic shock
> Adult respiratory distress syndrome
> 
> Now that is a big freaking mess !



Glad to see you made it back!!, dang what set this off?,bad Mexican food?


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> And stay away from STIHL's !!!
> 
> notice thats when he got sick while workin on some of them ????



Those dam 200T's


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

7hpjim said:


> Glad to see you made it back!!, dang what set this off?,bad Mexican food?



A severe Stihl allergy. Highly toxic. 


Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> A severe Stihl allergy. Highly toxic.
> 
> 
> Rick



He better not open the last box I sent him if that`s the case.....:msp_wink:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

sefh3 said:


> Typical Stihl for you. Leave em out all the bad weather and they stihl perform.



Come on....typical saw I build from a junk pile!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont go 1/2 way do ya !!! LOL !!



May as well do it all the way !


----------



## tbone75

7hpjim said:


> Glad to see you made it back!!, dang what set this off?,bad Mexican food?



Just don't know what caused it ? Only felt bad 2 days before I was almost gone ! 

Got to be very careful for a good while now !


----------



## tbone75

Ron , yer not suppose to drive after that kind of eye test !! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

Must be eating good again ! Put 3lbs back on already ! Plus just took a dump before I went to the doc today !


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Come on....typical saw I build from a junk pile!



and STIHL a pile of junk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Must be eating good again ! Put 3lbs back on already ! Plus just took a dump before I went to the doc today !



Must have ate 3lbs of bacon !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron , yer not suppose to drive after that kind of eye test !! :msp_scared:



You should be one to say under what conditions to drive ??

Vette in a ditch bring back any memories ?


----------



## roncoinc

I can SEE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

No more canoe in the driveway !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> No more canoe in the driveway !!!!!!!!!!




Robin brought you over some gravel??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You should be one to say under what conditions to drive ??
> 
> Vette in a ditch bring back any memories ?



I made it back out of that ditch ! LOL Kinda across it and back across it. LOL

May have been a little drunk out that night ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> I made it back out of that ditch ! LOL Kinda across it and back across it. LOL
> 
> May have been a little drunk out that night ? LOL



Good thing I quit drinking ! LOL

Never drank at home,always out some where ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robin brought you over some gravel??



After he did the road he cleaned out the area for the new shop.









Dont look it but it is pretty level and slopes a bit to the back..
about a 75 x 75 area..

picked up a bunch of rough cut 2x6's yestday..
lag bolts came in today,,gotta order more screws.
get fasteners off the internet delivered for about 1/3 price of box stores 

think first part of shop will be 16x16.

tomorrow going to pick up some insularion,,was in a 24x45 attic six inches thick,,will work great insulating floor and cieling,,cost = two cases beer 

think i have enough wall insulation saved already.

have plenty lectic wire,will need some boxes and outlet strips.

Sawyer got a bunch of 2x4's done and some boards but need more 2x6's for the roof.
need more of everything !!
he has fri off and sat and sun off,will call him tomorrow,,NEED MORE !!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> After he did the road he cleaned out the area for the new shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont look it but it is pretty level and slopes a bit to the back..
> about a 75 x 75 area..
> 
> picked up a bunch of rough cut 2x6's yestday..
> lag bolts came in today,,gotta order more screws.
> get fasteners off the internet delivered for about 1/3 price of box stores
> 
> think first part of shop will be 16x16.
> 
> tomorrow going to pick up some insularion,,was in a 24x45 attic six inches thick,,will work great insulating floor and cieling,,cost = two cases beer
> 
> think i have enough wall insulation saved already.
> 
> have plenty lectic wire,will need some boxes and outlet strips.
> 
> Sawyer got a bunch of 2x4's done and some boards but need more 2x6's for the roof.
> need more of everything !!
> he has fri off and sat and sun off,will call him tomorrow,,NEED MORE !!!!!



What are you setting the floor up on, concrete blocks on top of concrete pavers/patiostones?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> What are you setting the floor up on, concrete blocks on top of concrete pavers/patiostones?



Wus thinkin concrete blocks,,maybe stronger than pavers..
suggestion ??


----------



## jimdad07

Poor ole 044 died from saw dust ingestion. Total rebuild, p+c both beyond repair, rings busted and gouged the chit out if the cylinder above the transfers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Wus thinkin concrete blocks,,maybe stronger than pavers..
> suggestion ??



Best, pour a continous 8" thick X 16" wide footing with two runs of 5/8" rebar all the way around, flush with the ground surface . Then lay two to three courses of 8" concrete block all the way around. The building will be very solidly supported. Just sitting the building on concrete blocks is inadequate, they sink into the ground too easily and break up at the drop of a hat.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Poor ole 044 died from saw dust ingestion. Total rebuild, p+c both beyond repair, rings busted and gouged the chit out if the cylinder above the transfers.



Ouch ! Not sure if I have any 044 jugs ? May have , I will look !


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Poor ole 044 died from saw dust ingestion. Total rebuild, p+c both beyond repair, rings busted and gouged the chit out if the cylinder above the transfers.



Put a good P&C on it if the crank is still good.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Poor ole 044 died from saw dust ingestion. Total rebuild, p+c both beyond repair, rings busted and gouged the chit out if the cylinder above the transfers.



Squeels are known for poor air filtration,weak bearings and seals,caranks breaking,bearings wallowing out cases,,etc...
just a matter of what goes first.

dont feel bad least it wasnt a GOOD saw


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Best, pour a continous 8" thick X 16" wide footing with two runs of 5/8" rebar all the way around, flush with the ground surface . Then lay two to three courses of 8" concrete block all the way around. The building will be very solidly supported. Just sitting the building on concrete blocks is inadequate, they sink into the ground too easily and break up at the drop of a hat.



Aint gonna happen


----------



## dancan

No Ocifer , I ain't been drinkin , I'm jus blind but its OK , its only temporary .......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Aint gonna happen



Friend of mine built his on rail road ties. Been there several years now ! Hasn't moved a bit !


----------



## dancan

What about bigfoots ?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put a good P&C on it if the crank is still good.



Crank seems fine. I have to vac test it yet to be sure but not a big deal if I have to split it again. Right now I am getting ready to split a Hooskie case, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Crank seems fine. I have to vac test it yet to be sure but not a big deal if I have to split it again. Right now I am getting ready to split a Hooskie case, we'll see how it goes.



I have this AM P&C I am pulling off to put my good angled jug on. It does run good !


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Squeels are known for poor air filtration,weak bearings and seals,caranks breaking,bearings wallowing out cases,,etc...
> just a matter of what goes first.
> 
> dont feel bad least it wasnt a GOOD saw



What about the four you had hanging in your shop? The ones that were polished and perfectly restored?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What about bigfoots ?



Haven't seen any round here ? May shoot it if I did ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I have this AM P&C I am pulling off to put my good angled jug on. It does run good !



That's up to you John, did it come off a 12mm saw? My buddy plans on getting an after market for it but it's up to you.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> What about the four you had hanging in your shop? The ones that were polished and perfectly restored?



I only member the 028Stuper ?

The 056 !


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> That's up to you John, did it come off a 12mm saw? My buddy plans on getting an after market for it but it's up to you.



Its on a 12mm saw right now. Let me see what I have ? May have something else ? Try to look tomorrow !


----------



## dancan

You shoot it , they'll leak the cement ...


----------



## jimdad07

Looks good Ron, that'll be a nice spot for your new shop.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Put an 046 P&C on it, with just a bit of work they make a hot saw to run. Mine runs a 20" bar,nine pin ring drive right now, may look for a ten pin just to speed it up some more. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You shoot it , they'll leak the cement ...



No hair on that one ! And its not 8' tall ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You shoot it , they'll leak the cement ...



Great for under decks, we use 3 on each house for the rear deck.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Friend of mine built his on rail road ties. Been there several years now ! Hasn't moved a bit !



Weight distrubution on multiple supports capable of carrying the load is the key.
built in flexability is a must.
being able to adjust supports is a plus.
i plan to incorporate all.
will be acomplished by modular structual integrity.

my 18 wheeler wagon been sitting on the wheels and two standoffs on the front for years now and aint moved..
shop will have many more supports ,,and weigh less for same size ..

If it tilts off a bit,,i dont care !! LOL !!

limited budget and all.

have to work with what i can get and afford.

If i could i would turn my house into a shop and build a mansion,,,but aint gonna happen


----------



## dancan

If you planted 8 of those and built on them ?


----------



## tbone75

Told the nurse today I wanted to go mow some grass. She didn't think it was a good idea. LOL Told her I would only do a little at a time,she said that should be OK !


----------



## IEL

Yay, friday is a day off!
Shop time....


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Yay, friday is a day off!
> Shop time....



Its not Fri. yet ! :msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

Kinda like Sat. every day for me !


----------



## tbone75

Sure got quiet in here when we started talking about Rons Steel collection ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Here is my list of chit that went wrong with me !
> 
> Sepsis
> Pneumonia
> Hypokatemia
> Acute renal failure
> Critical illness myopathy
> Cardiomyopathy
> Strepococcus pneumoniae pneumonia
> Severe sepsis with septic shock
> Adult respiratory distress syndrome
> 
> Now that is a big freaking mess !



Obamacare...........couldn't decide what would get ya!!!!

Too much paperwork. 

First good thing I seen come out of it!!

Hey John.


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Best, pour a continous 8" thick X 16" wide footing with two runs of 5/8" rebar all the way around, *and 10-12 Husky carcasses and every other Husku part you can find*, flush with the ground surface . Then lay two to three courses of 8" concrete block all the way around. The building will be very solidly supported. Just sitting the building on concrete blocks is inadequate, they sink into the ground too easily and break up at the drop of a hat.



fixed it for you!!!


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put an 046 P&C on it, with just a bit of work they make a hot saw to run. Mine runs a 20" bar,nine pin ring drive right now, may look for a ten pin just to speed it up some more. LOL



That sure sounds fun to run. I just finally received my parts to get my 046 back in the game. I'm hoping the case is good. The bearing is shot.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> fixed it for you!!!



Yes, that`s much betterer ,Ron has plenty of orange fillers to toss in......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> That sure sounds fun to run. I just finally received my parts to get my 046 back in the game. I'm hoping the case is good. The bearing is shot.



Heck ya!! Its a blast to run in any wood we cut, that saw hauls azz big time with that bar size on it and a bigger ring drive don`t pull the revs down a bit. Course its been tickled some,(a lot), ...LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> fixed it for you!!!





pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, that`s much betterer ,Ron has plenty of orange fillers to toss in......LOL



You guys is so MEEN !! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> That sure sounds fun to run. I just finally received my parts to get my 046 back in the game. I'm hoping the case is good. The bearing is shot.



I have 4 or 5 here with spun bearing shells, very common on these saws from the PNW.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys is so MEEN !! :msp_sneaky:



Jus tryin to help everybody,(world), out recycling....:msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heck ya!! Its a blast to run in any wood we cut, that saw hauls azz big time with that bar size on it and a bigger ring drive don`t pull the revs down a bit. Course its been tickled some,(a lot), ...LOL



Need to put mine together just to see if it will run ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jus tryin to help everybody,(world), out recycling....:msp_wink:



Meen azz Nadian ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Need to put mine together just to see if it will run ? LOL



They will run, they is just meen when ported correctly, just a little trickery gains big time results.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Meen azz Nadian ! :msp_sneaky:



Nadians are not meen, jus like to help out the whole world, ridding the planet of greenhous gasses. You know how bad Huskies smell, that`s just bad for the environment:msp_smile:!!......


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have 4 or 5 here with spun bearing shells, very common on these saws from the PNW.



Is there a fix or just replace?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nadians are not meen, jus like to help out the whole world, ridding the planet of greenhous gasses. You know how bad Huskies smell, that`s just bad for the environment:msp_smile:!!......



Rotten azz !


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Is there a fix or just replace?



Too expensive to fix, just replace. I did one and its still going fine but the amount of time setting up, machining, making bushing,freezing bushing in liquid nitrogen, heating case, install bushing, line boring bushing to fit the new bearing all adds up to way more than a replacement case. I can find good cases around here cause we don`t usually run long bars.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Rotten azz !



Just doing my part to help, ifn you are not part of the solution you are definitely part of the problem....LOL


----------



## sefh3

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too expensive to fix, just replace. I did one and its still going fine but the amount of time setting up, machining, making bushing,freezing bushing in liquid nitrogen, heating case, install bushing, line boring bushing to fit the new bearing all adds up to way more than a replacement case. I can find good cases around here cause we don`t usually run long bars.



Ummm yeah. That is why too much. I'll tear it down soon and take a peak.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just doing my part to help, ifn you are not part of the solution you are definitely part of the problem....LOL



OK , I am a problem !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK , I am a problem !



You is a whoarder!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You is a whoarder!!



Yes I is !

But that is gonna change soon !

Cleaning some out !


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Yes I is !
> 
> But that is gonna change soon !
> 
> Cleaning some out !



:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky: Let me know if I need to drive down and assist you!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> :msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky: Let me know if I need to drive down and assist you!!!



Going to be a slow process. LOL And not bringing any more in.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Going to be a slow process. LOL And not bringing any more in.



Get healthy first.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Get healthy first.



Notice he said, some, could be one or two or maybe 5 but not 200+.


----------



## pioneerguy600

How bout I back this one up to your door....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> How bout I back this one up to your door....LOL



Yer new Tojo would be nuff. LOL


----------



## jimdad07

That Hooskie case splitter works great. That 372 case is split and ready for cleanup.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Notice he said, some, could be one or two or maybe 5 but not 200+.



Many of them will be staying here ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yer new Tojo would be nuff. LOL



But I need a place to sleep while on the road, it has a real nice sleeper on er.


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> But I need a place to sleep while on the road, it has a real nice sleeper on er.



You could use a nice Hooskie case as a pillow in there.


----------



## tbone75

Slug is wore out.

You guys have a good one !


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> You could use a nice Hooskie case as a pillow in there.



:msp_scared:...no huskies inside...:msp_scared:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slug is wore out.
> 
> You guys have a good one !



Nite John.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Yes I is !
> 
> But that is gonna change soon !
> 
> Cleaning some out !



U-Haul is on its way!


----------



## IEL

I really have been sleeping like a slug lately.....
This up at 3am chit is not fun.....
I have already been up for nearly 6 hours when school starts.......

I am turning in early to try and catch up.
Night guys!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night guys. 

Overtime. 


Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:,..nite guys


----------



## Stihl 041S

This is typical. 

Seems the only person I can successfully send a video to is......me.


----------



## BigDaddyR

What no slakers checking in yet? Dang. 

What's upppp. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Rick!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning Jimmy!!


Rick


----------



## jimdad07

Morning fellow human beings, and Dan.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Jim!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Guess the main site is down again.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Odd that we can post and nobody else is. Unless it just a particular server. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yea it is....same thing happened the other day.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Crazy some ahole has nothing better to do. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yeah....it is. Pretty sad


----------



## dancan

I was up early but was locked out till now , you guys change the key ?


----------



## dancan

Or was youse guys just hogging up the limited bandwith and not sharin ???


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> I was up early but was locked out till now , you guys change the key ?



Nope. Usually can't get in myself when it's jacked up. 

If they can't get the server company to fix this then they should find a better hosting company. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> I was up early but was locked out till now , you guys change the key ?



Yeah... I got a wild hair up my ass...what can I say?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I still can't get on with the computer....


----------



## BigDaddyR

I'm in jail, I mean work for a while yet No access here except via phone. 




Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

This will give Dan a chance to grind a few Husky jugs with nobody watching. LOL

OH my Hooskies!!


Rick


----------



## IEL

Finally I can get on again.....


----------



## dancan

I'm gonna take my crayons and paper and go join the food network if you guys wont play nice LOL


----------



## dancan

Muh new Husquee porting tool .


----------



## roncoinc

I would hope Darin can find somebody to make the site more hackproof ??

just got on but busy all day anyway


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Had a box from Bailey's on the porch when I got home....yay for new ripping chain! For some reason the wife was not impressed...


----------



## roncoinc

Any word from slugeriffic today ???


----------



## dancan

I seen him logged on when the forum was up for a bit this afternoon but that was it .


----------



## roncoinc

Got some insulation for the shop today.
all fiberglass.
some batt's,some kraft faced,some foil faced.
guy layed it down in the attic and removed it two years later and had foam sprayed.
so like never been installed.
cost = 2 cases of beer . 
filled my truck up over the racks !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Had a box from Bailey's on the porch when I got home....yay for new ripping chain! For some reason the wife was not impressed...



I'm not sure what wasn't impressive there... LOL

They can't love everything about us. If they like us most of time we're doing pretty good.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Well, just sent one good running Husky 445 to a new home. Good timing:msp_thumbsup:

Now I can get the 350 pahts I need to do that and the few little pieces for the 45 Husky.


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!

Finished cuttin up the big beech at my parents this mornin

More run time for the 268 & 346!

Also fixed their four wheeler


----------



## dancan

Maybe John made an attempt to mow a bit of his lawn ????


----------



## tbone75

I was windowing shopping at the gun shop! 

Then had to go to wally world. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Maybe John made an attempt to mow a bit of his lawn ????



Home alone , not allowed ! :msp_thumbdn:

Maybe tomorrow ?


----------



## dancan

Good to see yur followin the rulz :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I was windowing shopping at the gun shop!
> 
> Then had to go to wally world. LOL



Wada ya need windows for??

Hey John. !!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Got the shop today.
> 
> filled my truck up over the racks !!




















:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



Ron has a new web site ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



Who else.....

Hey Dan!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Wada ya need windows for??
> 
> Hey John. !!



Got one broke !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Good to see yur followin the rulz :msp_thumbsup:



OL said I would need the hospital again if I didn't ! :msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



had to "like" that !! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

I was talking to Jerry today , his puter is in the shop for a tune up , he told me to keep an eye on the lot of you till he's back online .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was talking to Jerry today , his puter is in the shop for a tune up , he told me to keep an eye on the lot of you till he's back online .



Hows the leg today ?


----------



## dancan

Other than it being in a cast and not being allowed to walk on it , it is as painless as it was before the operation when I wasn't walking on it , I'm real happy with that


----------



## BigDaddyR

Opinions on the Husky 350.

Replace Seals and bearings as needed after pressure test?

Replace seals and bearings as a precaution?

serial# 04 1703455. 2004 saw 17th week, unit# 3455?

Looks like the saw may have stopped running due to a poor connection at the coil. connector was broken


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Other than it being in a cast and not being allowed to walk on it , it is as painless as it was before the operation when I wasn't walking on it , I'm real happy with that



Good. Don't think about the itching.. Also try not to drop any shavings from the Husky porting down there. That'll chafe. Pretty aggressive Hooskie porting tool ya got there:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I was talking to Jerry today , his puter is in the shop for a tune up , he told me to keep an eye on the lot of you till he's back online .



The witch is dead !

the witch is dead !!

The wicked witch is dead !! 

I can smell the air freshening up already ! LOL !!!


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Opinions on the Husky 350.
> 
> Replace Seals and bearings as needed after pressure test?
> 
> Replace seals and bearings as a precaution?
> 
> serial# 04 1703455. 2004 saw 17th week, unit# 3455?
> 
> Looks like the saw may have stopped running due to a poor connection at the coil. connector was broken



Poor connection at coil ??

you meen plug wire loose ?

Any other wires only to shut off.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The witch is dead !
> 
> the witch is dead !!
> 
> The wicked witch is dead !!
> 
> I can smell the air freshening up already ! LOL !!!



Meen Smurf ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Opinions on the Husky 350.
> 
> Replace Seals and bearings as needed after pressure test?
> 
> Replace seals and bearings as a precaution?
> 
> serial# 04 1703455. 2004 saw 17th week, unit# 3455?
> 
> Looks like the saw may have stopped running due to a poor connection at the coil. connector was broken



If there good , run them !


----------



## little possum

IDK what to do with my time when the site is down! So me and the little dogs took a nap. Will be off this wknd in The Monkey Suit :/ Oh the things we do for friends haha


----------



## IEL

Day off tomorrow...
Two lawns to mow, hopefully a little shop time, and more fun math.... :msp_sneaky: :msp_mad:

We started designing cnc programs today at school.
I seemed to pick up MasterCam real easy? Not sure why..... I am normally terrible at those sort of programs.....

I might design a stihl belt buckle for Ron......
I still have his address..... LOL
Machine it out of solid aluminum.
He could wear it with his stihl hat and shirt...


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> The witch is dead !
> 
> the witch is dead !!
> 
> The wicked witch is dead !!
> 
> I can smell the air freshening up already ! LOL !!!



This post has been reported ..........


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Going to be a slow process. LOL And not bringing any more in.



You git rid O' saws.....you 'member where th "Red" ones go........


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Day off tomorrow...
> Two lawns to mow, hopefully a little shop time, and more fun math.... :msp_sneaky: :msp_mad:
> 
> We started designing cnc programs today at school.
> I seemed to pick up MasterCam real easy? Not sure why..... I am normally terrible at those sort of programs.....
> 
> I might design a stihl belt buckle for Ron......
> I still have his address..... LOL
> Machine it out of solid aluminum.
> He could wear it with his stihl hat and shirt...



or ,,, NOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> IDK what to do with my time when the site is down! So me and the little dogs took a nap. Will be off this wknd in The Monkey Suit :/ Oh the things we do for friends haha



You sure your not the monkey in the suit ................LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You git rid O' saws.....you 'member where th "Red" ones go........



The only red leaving will be a box of parts for you !


----------



## little possum

I felt like a 600 pound gorilla in 50 pound tater sack. Soon as I can, Im coming outta the tux. Plus I aint tryin to pay for no damage hahaha


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> I felt like a 600 pound gorilla in 50 pound tater sack. Soon as I can, Im coming outta the tux. Plus I aint tryin to pay for no damage hahaha



Pix or it didn't happen ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

... Shake my head.. haha I may be caught in a picture or two.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The only red leaving will be a box of parts for you !



LOL.....Oh well.....parts is parts.....and parts is what whole saws are made of...LOL!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I will only be cleaning out mainly parts saws I don't feel like building now ! LOL More money is going into the travel fund !
I have most all the saws I wanted,till something else catches my eye ? LOL

The doc gave me more cotton candy now , so should be able to do something !


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Poor connection at coil ??
> 
> you meen plug wire loose ?
> 
> Any other wires only to shut off.










Rick


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL.....Oh well.....parts is parts.....and parts is what whole saws are made of...LOL!!!!!



No idea what you will end up with ? LOL Should be a good size box !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Site is jacked again:-(



Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Rick



Kill wire.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Man this sucks....slow as can be around here....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Kill wire.



Yep. Bet it was causing intermittent operation. Covered in saw cake too. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

If it was disconnected or loose...it would cause intermittent kill switch working. If it isn't connected.....it runs continually. It would not cause a "skip" or surge in running unless the switch was in the off position.


----------



## BigDaddyR

It was attached but verry loosely. Like I said was covered too with no signs of being messed with. 

This does suck. Time to change hosting services. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

Site sure looks strang with all scripting disabled.
.i not only disabled Javascript i disabled all scripting.
but i can get on !


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Site sure looks strang with all scripting disabled.
> .i not only disabled Javascript i disabled all scripting.
> but i can get on !





Sent you email. 

On my Husky 45. The washer for the clutch. Is that meant to ride against the oiler gear or does it actually sit against the housing for the oiler and not move? Stihl need to get that taken care of. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Sent you email.
> 
> On my Husky 45. The washer for the clutch. Is that meant to ride against the oiler gear or does it actually sit against the housing for the oiler and not move? Stihl need to get that taken care of.
> 
> 
> Rick



I think it's just a space taker upper


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Site sure looks strang with all scripting disabled.
> .i not only disabled Javascript i disabled all scripting.
> but i can get on !



Just turned off the scripts and I'm back on.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> I think it's just a space taker upper



I guess I'm just cornfused on how it doesn't cause wear on the plastic oiler housing. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> I guess I'm just cornfused on how it doesn't cause wear on the plastic oiler housing.
> 
> 
> Rick



If i get a chance will see if one i have is complete enuf to see.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> I guess I'm just cornfused on how it doesn't cause wear on the plastic oiler housing.
> 
> 
> Rick



Looking at the IPL,the washer keeps the clutch bearing from coming out.
the shaft going thru the oil pump should have a shoulder on it to keep the washer from the plastic.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Got the oiler straightened out on the little Echo 452VL last night. The clutch drum has a SD7 spline on it and is currently wearing a 3/8-7 spur sprocket. I have a .325-9 sprocket but was wondering if there was a .325-8 sprocket in standard seven spline size. I don't think I've ever seen one....

I like .325 chain on smaller saws and for smaller material I feel it is less grabby which is good working with limbs and such.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Looking at the IPL,the washer keeps the clutch bearing from coming out.
> the shaft going thru the oil pump should have a shoulder on it to keep the washer from the plastic.



Thanks for your thoughts on that. Not much shoulder there but guess doesn't take much. Clutch doesn't get super tightened. 


Rick


----------



## dancan

Slackers!!!!!

Logged in from my PlayBook with scripts disabled.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello everybody....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Slackers!!!!!
> 
> Logged in from my PlayBook with scripts disabled.



SLACKERS?! I think Rick and I have been doing pretty good with just a little help from Ron!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Jim!


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> SLACKERS?! I think Rick and I have been doing pretty good with just a little help from Ron!



OK, I'LL give you that LOL 
Someone better go to John's house and disable java for him.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I see him down there... he's thinking about it!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Got a new hat yesterday.....wife said she liked it!


----------



## dancan

That part of LP's monkey suit ???


----------



## dancan

I shut Java off but I was still getting the redirect so I installed NoScript in Firefox and all is good on my puter


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> I shut Java off but I was still getting the redirect so I installed NoScript in Firefox and all is good on my puter



Thas what I did too!


----------



## dancan

Hey John !


----------



## dancan

[video=youtube_share;TS83MAxJM_o]http://youtu.be/TS83MAxJM_o[/video]

Trying to figure out this noscript thing ....

Hey Tater Jim !


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> Hello everybody....



Wassssabiiii


Rick


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I shut Java off but I was still getting the redirect so I installed NoScript in Firefox and all is good on my puter



I use firefox , how do I do that ?


----------



## tbone75

Drinking a Dew , but it stihl taste funny ? Going back to RootBeer ! LOL It taste good !


----------



## tbone75

Therapy turned me loose today ! 2 weeks early,so I am doing very good !
Just hope the heart doc says I am too ?


----------



## sefh3

Whooo Hoooo. I'm finally able to get one.
What a mess.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Therapy turned me loose today ! 2 weeks early,so I am doing very good !
> Just hope the heart doc says I am too ?



Yeah baby. Keep my fingers crossed for you. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

Found no script in fire fox add ons,installed it ! Hope this works ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Found no script in fire fox add ons,installed it ! Hope this works ?



Should do the trick.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

John-

you know I've been missing my 350 since I gave it away.. well today a buddy calls me and said he found a small husky I may be interested in... a 350! It's at the state drug seizure auction.. looks kind of sad but decent plastics... I figure I'll throw a bid on it and see where it goes. May be back into the small saw land again!!! 

Also a 435 there.. may throw a few dollars it's way and see if it wants to come to a nice dry shop with files and good clean fuel mix...


----------



## dancan

I hope Jimmy knows how to work the NoScript buttons cause I'm just taking guesses LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Not really!!! A degree in Teaching Technology and I don't have a dang clue... well.. I do but not enough of one to explain it. :-/


----------



## tbone75

Stihl getting me at times after I blocked it twice ?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> John-
> 
> you know I've been missing my 350 since I gave it away.. well today a buddy calls me and said he found a small husky I may be interested in... a 350! It's at the state drug seizure auction.. looks kind of sad but decent plastics... I figure I'll throw a bid on it and see where it goes. May be back into the small saw land again!!!
> 
> Also a 435 there.. may throw a few dollars it's way and see if it wants to come to a nice dry shop with files and good clean fuel mix...



I may have a few parts if ya need them ?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Not really!!! A degree in Teaching Technology and I don't have a dang clue... well.. I do but not enough of one to explain it. :-/



Rob needs help getting on with his phone. I-Phone , I know nothing about them things ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

OL is here , gonna go mow some grass !


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Not really!!! A degree in Teaching Technology and I don't have a dang clue... well.. I do but not enough of one to explain it. :-/



Hmmm , and you can't teach the hired help to start a 2 stroke .... Shoulda went to Mexicali U LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> OL is here , gonna go mow some grass !



Enjoy your self!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Hmmm , and you can't teach the hired help to start a 2 stroke .... Shoulda went to Mexicali U LOL



Alright.. lets explain this a different way... they've figured out that if "the saw no worky" they all sit around for a couple of hours and do nothing. I learned "No trabaja no la quinta"


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Enjoy your self!



You know I will ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Being able to do something !! :msp_thumbsup:

Found out why I am shaky,nurse said its this inhaler I am using ! Almost done with it,so should be back to normal soon ?


----------



## dancan

With the bit of extra time with the spotty AS I got to watch some tractor vids on the tube , I even found one for Ron , music , tractor and a chainsaw .

[video=youtube_share;mhV89mC5chc]http://youtu.be/mhV89mC5chc[/video]


----------



## Stihl 041S

AS back! 

Hey all!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> AS back!
> 
> Hey all!!!



Hey Uncle Mongo !! Nice to see you ! LOL



Mowed around the house !! Sure felt good to do something !! But that is all for today , not over doing it !


----------



## Mill_wannabe

What the hell are we listening to, Dan?!?

Nice tractor usage, regardless.


----------



## Cantdog

Dayhm...tis ol' saw site's sure getting shaky......first time I been able to get on....without endless redirecting......%#[email protected]&*(^%$#


----------



## dancan

Mill_wannabe said:


> What the hell are we listening to, Dan?!?
> 
> Nice tractor usage, regardless.



Some German Massey Ferguson music LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Dayhm...tis ol' saw site's sure getting shaky......first time I been able to get on....without endless redirecting......%#[email protected]&*(^%$#



That's just Team Bangladesh , they're workin for the Chinee tryin to get to get the secrets to make knock off saws that don't get found out by Team AS .


----------



## tbone75

Slug is stuffed full of ham loaf ! Good stuff !

May need a nap ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> That's just Team Bangladesh , they're workin for the Chinee tryin to get to get the secrets to make knock off saws that don't get found out by Team AS .



Yeah so I been reading......was going nutz....thought my 'puter was full of worms.....but it was fine everywhere else...M^)_*#@&%&*ERZZZ......


----------



## dancan

Sandworms ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sandworms ?



Naw....I think they were bloodworms......


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The witch is dead !
> 
> the witch is dead !!
> 
> The wicked witch is dead !!
> 
> I can smell the air freshening up already ! LOL !!!



The Sherrif is back, youse wize guys better pull up yer socks!!


----------



## IEL

Finally, Im on....

Anyone up for lynching those damn hackers?


----------



## Cantdog

You mean the white ones????


----------



## dancan

Don't forget the kewl white ones LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You mean the white ones????



Copper sole white socks, very best of foots wear.


----------



## Cantdog

I'm on it..... they are nearly to my knees now.....ready for high tide....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron will soon be getting some Stihl socks.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron will soon be getting some Stihl socks.



LOL!! He can wear 'em inside his pink Stihl jammies with the feets in 'em......on those cold winter nights...upcoming....twice the R Value..


----------



## farrell

Evening boys and girls!

Another fun filled day at the shop

Doin wood at the partners again tomorrow 

Flushing fire hydrants start Sunday night

Who's staying up to keep me company the next two weeks?


----------



## dancan

Rrrrrrrrr ,rrrrrrrrr ,rrrrrrrrr ........ Ron's take on the R value with stihl LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Evening boys and girls!
> 
> Another fun filled day at the shop
> 
> Doin wood at the partners again tomorrow
> 
> Flushing fire hydrants start Sunday night
> 
> Who's staying up to keep me company the next two weeks?



All night long Lil Buddy!!!! 

Hey adam


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> All night long Lil Buddy!!!!
> 
> Hey adam



Hey Rob!

Yep the 3pm-6am shift starts!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> Yep the 3pm-6am shift starts!



Get it while you can!!!

And enjoy yourself when ya can't !!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Evening guys, back to spackle land for me, working on Wyatt's new room now. Also get to go mill all day tomorrow, should be fun.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Check your emails


----------



## roncoinc

Bet you guy's sthink your all some funny huh ??????


----------



## dancan

John put us up to it .......


----------



## IEL

Looks like we are going to be hit with a real heavy rain storm tonight and over the weekend...

Supposidly as much as 2 inches over the weekend? (depending on exact area)

The ground is already full of water from a week of rain.....


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Bet you guy's sthink your all some funny huh ??????



No

Not really


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> John put us up to it .......



Member that big roll of Stihl Danger tape.....:msp_unsure:


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Looks like we are going to be hit with a real heavy rain storm tonight and over the weekend...
> 
> Supposidly as much as 2 inches over the weekend? (depending on exact area)
> 
> The ground is already full of water from a week of rain.....



Canoe??


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> John put us up to it .......



Yeah. 

He said you needed abuse........


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Canoe??



Wish I had one....
Luckily, we are at the top of a big hill between two valley...
The museum is right in the middle of the valley though...


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> Wish I had one....
> Luckily, we are at the top of a big hill between two valley...
> The museum is right in the middle of the valley though...



I have too many, just like chainsaws...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> John put us up to it .......



yeh,,blame John,,i know it was Jerry !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> yeh,,blame John,,i know it was Jerry !!!



Orange n white- orange n white- orange n white!....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> yeh,,blame John,,i know it was Jerry !!!



But....but.....but.....

It's 

SWMBO!!!!!!

Slug Who Must Be Obeyed!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Orange n white- orange n white- orange n white!....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


>



You don`t have to like em, you don`t have to own em, you don`t have to work on em, jus send em to me for proper storage...:msp_rolleyes:....


----------



## tbone75

My Brother stopped out to see how I am doing. Very surprised how well I am doing after watching me 2 weeks ago !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My Brother stopped out to see how I am doing. Very surprised how well I am doing after watching me 2 weeks ago !



We are all happy and surprised how well you are doing.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



You know I didn't do it Ron !

Not that meen !



Yet ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are all happy and surprised how well you are doing.



Me too !!

Sure messes with a guy to loose a few weeks , don't member a thing !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Check your emails



John called dibbs. 

Dan.... I'll watch for nother.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John called dibbs.
> 
> Dan.... I'll watch for nother.


----------



## tbone75

I come back and everyone leaves ? I didn't even fart !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I come back and everyone leaves ? I didn't even fart !



I keep checking in.


----------



## IEL

I was walking the dog...


----------



## IEL

Just thinking out loud here....

I bet if you took the prop off Robin's boat, and stuck it on Dan's brush cutter, you could make a real nice inboard for a canoe..... LOL

Likely the only canoe on earth with a stihl inboard.....


----------



## farrell

Well I think after the other day of cuttin the 346 is broke in!

We had it buried in a 26" beech and couldn't slow her down!

The d.o.c is almost back to where it needs to be ain't near as grabby


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Busy evening....sprayed the popcorn for the ceiling for the guest bath. Went surprisingly well...


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Well I think after the other day of cuttin the 346 is broke in!
> 
> We had it buried in a 26" beech and couldn't slow her down!
> 
> The d.o.c is almost back to where it needs to be ain't near as grabby



OK , you can send it back now ! LOL :jester:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Busy evening....sprayed the popcorn for the ceiling for the guest bath. Went surprisingly well...



The cheap gun must have worked OK ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> OK , you can send it back now ! LOL :jester:



Idk?

Aweful lotta saw for a lil feller like you


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Idk?
> 
> Aweful lotta saw for a lil feller like you



No problem ! I will make another one ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Buncha SLACKERS !


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Canoe??



Gotta love a nice, shapely canoe...my most favorite thing in the world...


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Buncha SLACKERS !



We're trying to slack!!!

Teach us oh Great One!!!!


----------



## IEL

Well, I have a full string of hot chile peppers from my garden hanging up to dry.

I was a little dissapointed at the heat...
I did my standard pepper test of eating a whole pepper in one bite, and I didnt even tear up.....
Maybe jalapeno hot...

My morning eggs had more spice...... LOL

Im considering trying that test with one of my red habeneros..... LOL

Hey john, want a snack?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> We're trying to slack!!!
> 
> Teach us oh Great One!!!!



No one out slacks the Slug !

Ron tries real hard , but he can't get there ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Well, I have a full string of hot chile peppers from my garden hanging up to dry.
> 
> I was a little dissapointed at the heat...
> I did my standard pepper test of eating a whole pepper in one bite, and I didnt even tear up.....
> Maybe jalapeno hot...
> 
> My morning eggs had more spice...... LOL
> 
> Im considering trying that test with one of my red habeneros..... LOL
> 
> Hey john, want a snack?



I don't touch any kind of peppers ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I don't touch any kind of peppers ! :msp_scared:



Horseradish is my kind of heat. 

That's what we grew up with. 

Horseradish in applesauce.


----------



## Cantdog

ArrrrrrrGGGG!!!! Got that damn linkbucks crap back again......haven't they got something better to do....must be about as much fun as hacking the ladies knitting circle......effen losers....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> ArrrrrrrGGGG!!!! Got that damn linkbucks crap back again......haven't they got something better to do....must be about as much fun as hacking the ladies knitting circle......effen losers....



You are kinder than I would be....

The thread was the second one down after 3 hours. 

Slow night. 

Time to drive. 

Have a good one all.


----------



## dancan

Night Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Night Rob !



Stoplight

An hour to get home 

Almost home

Night/morning Dan


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Gotta love a nice, shapely canoe...my most favorite thing in the world...



The original stealth boat .


----------



## tbone75

Morning SLACKERS !


----------



## dancan

Good afternoon ..... All .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> ArrrrrrrGGGG!!!! Got that damn linkbucks crap back again......haven't they got something better to do....must be about as much fun as hacking the ladies knitting circle......effen losers....



Get that no script ! It works !


----------



## tbone75

Someone send the Pit Bull the no script thing,I don't have his email.


----------



## tbone75

I see some slackers down there !


----------



## dancan

I don't have his email addy , maybe he's just bein antisocial sitting in his corner admiring the Flippycap keychain that Ron sent him .


----------



## tbone75

Sent Mom down the road at 5am on her way back to Fla. She wouldn't leave till she knew I was doing OK. LOL 
Starting to get to cold for her up here ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I don't have his email addy , maybe he's just bein antisocial sitting in his corner admiring the Flippycap keychain that Ron sent him .



Thought I had it once ? See if I can find it ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> The cheap gun must have worked OK ?



Yeah....dumpster score wheel barrow compressor, harbor freight gun, $8.00 worth of plumbing bushings and valve, and you can install 14.95 worth of popcorn ceiling!


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yeah....dumpster score wheel barrow compressor, harbor freight gun, $8.00 worth of plumbing bushings and valve, and you can install 14.95 worth of popcorn ceiling!



Morning guys. Off to the woods for me, have to finish some loops and off I go. Going to see how that 268 likes cutting stumps today.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning slackers. 

Off on my way on a field trip today. This should be fun!


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Morning guys. Off to the woods for me, have to finish some loops and off I go. Going to see how that 268 likes cutting stumps today.



I'll bet it loves it!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Morning slackers.
> 
> Off on my way on a field trip today. This should be fun!
> 
> 
> Rick


Good times!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl slacking I see !


----------



## dancan

Well , truth be told ..........Ayup


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , truth be told ..........Ayup



You better be slacking !!


----------



## tbone75

Gonna mow some more grass,if it ever drys up out there ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> You better be slacking !!



You better be slacking to Mr. LOL. Lay low while you can and enjoy it. LOL


Rick


----------



## dancan

I'm slakin , just lookin at utube vids on forestry , logging , tractors and firewood , all from that Eurozone LOL


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> You better be slacking to Mr. LOL. Lay low while you can and enjoy it. LOL
> 
> 
> Rick



Just mow a little like yesterday ! I won't over do it !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Breakfast with wife and father in law then out to do some errands. Back home now...maybe enough of the dew has burned off so I can now some.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You better be slacking !!



I am .
I'm makin a chilli fer supper .
All light duty stuff , just a little slower when on crutches LOL


----------



## dancan

You and John got a mowing fetish ???
I suppose I could mow If I had a walker ..... and if I got a 200t from John , hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You and John got a mowing fetish ???
> I suppose I could mow If I had a walker ..... and if I got a 200t from John , hmmmmmmmmmm



Just got some new parts for the 200T a few mins. ago ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Just got some new parts for the 200T a few mins. ago ! LOL



Well good gosh man , get to it !




:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well good gosh man , get to it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_tongue:



You know I want to ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

OL is home , I can go mow a little now !


----------



## dancan

Wow , is it ever slow here tonight ..... Even out there .


----------



## SawTroll

dancan said:


> Wow , is it ever slow here tonight ..... Even out there .



Having to wait 5 seconds to click "skip this add" all the time surely keeps some members away - and that keeps others away - and nothing happens....


----------



## dancan

Hey Nikko , get tapatalk LOL

Try Chrome with ScriptSafe , it works .


----------



## tbone75

Got more yard mowed ! Bout 3/4 done in 2 days. Taking it very easy ! Had an hour nap in there too ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Got more yard mowed ! Bout 3/4 done in 2 days. Taking it very easy ! Had an hour nap in there too ! LOL



Bout time ya did sumthin ......


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> Having to wait 5 seconds to click "skip this add" all the time surely keeps some members away - and that keeps others away - and nothing happens....



Go on Google and find ,Script Safe, download it and it attaches to your Google account and it will stop that foolishness from showing up.


----------



## tbone75

No Smurf today ?


----------



## tbone75

OL fed me soup beans ! Could be a long night for her ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Ate 2 bowls of them too ! :msp_ohmy:


:fart::fart::fart::fart:


----------



## tbone75

You guys are boring tonight ! :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

I ate 3 bowls of chilli :cool2:
I feel like a slug LOL


----------



## KenJax Tree

tbone75 said:


> OL fed me soup beans ! Could be a long night for her ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Ate 2 bowls of them too ! :msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> :fart::fart::fart::fart:



You always gotta eat 2 bowls...1 for you and 1 for everybody else


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I ate 3 bowls of chilli :cool2:
> I feel like a slug LOL



Gonna smell like a mini-mac !



:bad_smelly:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys are boring tonight ! :msp_razz:



Not boring, that takes a drill and bits. Been spray painting green 3 part urethane, turned out very nice. Cut out a carrying yoke and been carving and sanding most of the evening. Will be running some chainsaws tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

KenJax Tree said:


> You always gotta eat 2 bowls...1 for you and 1 for everybody else
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb



With me , one bowl is plenty for every one ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Gonna smell like a mini-mac !
> 
> 
> 
> :bad_smelly:



Hooskie!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not boring, that takes a drill and bits. Been spray painting green 3 part urethane, turned out very nice. Cut out a carrying yoke and been carving and sanding most of the evening. Will be running some chainsaws tomorrow.



Boring on here ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hooskie!!



:msp_razz::msp_razz:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> :msp_razz::msp_razz:



LOL....


----------



## dancan

Sorry , I been spendin all my slack time in Euroland Utube , lotsa woods related stuff we don't have over here , some of it would have no value here , some of it might work , some of it should work .
The trick to finding the neat stuff is to figure what the specific words are in Eurospeak when you're searching .
i thought the video with the 1300 hp snowblower with the 500hp drive motor was kinda neat LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sorry , I been spendin all my slack time in Euroland Utube , lotsa woods related stuff we don't have over here , some of it would have no value here , some of it might work , some of it should work .
> The trick to finding the neat stuff is to figure what the specific words are in Eurospeak when you're searching .
> i thought the video with the 1300 hp snowblower with the 500hp drive motor was kinda neat LOL



That`s a bit overkill for around here.....LOL


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> Gonna smell like a mini-mac !
> 
> 
> 
> :bad_smelly:



All saws that don't run on Aspen fuel smell bad to me, mini-mac or not! :bad_smelly:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a bit overkill for around here.....LOL



That would move a lot of snow in a hurry !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That would move a lot of snow in a hurry !



Trouble is we don`t get that much snow around here, only once in a very long while we get more than 8" in a storm.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Busy day....still working on the bathroom and about 5 others things at once. No rest for this slug!


----------



## tbone75

Wouldn't think riding around on a mower would wear ya out ?

But it sure did me ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry

Me too !


----------



## SawTroll

It would be easier to fight at that other site right now - but who *really* wants to fight anyway?


----------



## Scooterbum

SawTroll said:


> It would be easier to fight at that other site right now - but who *really* wants to fight anyway?



Using Google Chrome for a browser and downloaded Safe Script. Works like a charm.


----------



## Scooterbum

Had this feller and his youngin' show up for the day.Was a good time.


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers


----------



## Scooterbum

Morning Slugger !!
Ya' need to stay off the mower hard head........


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Morning Slugger !!
> Ya' need to stay off the mower hard head........



LMAO !!

Didn't hurt a thing mowing !

Been down for over a month , gots ta do something !!


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> LMAO !!
> 
> Didn't hurt a thing mowing !
> 
> Been down for over a month , gots ta do something !!



I can understand. I'd be wacked after a month LOL!!

That was BigDaddyR in the picture above. Rick and his boy Brady spent the day here. Most relaxing day I've had in a long long time.


----------



## Scooterbum

Even brought me a big ol' cherry pie!!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Even brought me a big ol' cherry pie!!



You had it made ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I can understand. I'd be wacked after a month LOL!!
> 
> That was BigDaddyR in the picture above. Rick and his boy Brady spent the day here. Most relaxing day I've had in a long long time.



OL won't let me go to my shop and play ! Says its too damp and dusty for me ! Have to be careful for a while.


----------



## tbone75

The OL even tried to get me to wear a mask mowing,but no way I would wear it ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

She sounds pretty smart, you gonna have to baby them lungs for awhile. Got a kitchen table don't ya'?


So............have ya' played the lotto yet?


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> The OL even tried to get me to wear a mask mowing,but no way I would wear it ! LOL



Get one of them friday the 13th masks, give the neighbors something to talk about. While sportin' a chiansaw of course.
You can find a saw can't ya'?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> She sounds pretty smart, you gonna have to baby them lungs for awhile. Got a kitchen table don't ya'?
> 
> 
> So............have ya' played the lotto yet?



I can do a little work on saws upstairs ! LOL

No lotto,saving whats left of my luck in case I need it ! LOL


Can't be much left !


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Get one of them friday the 13th masks, give the neighbors something to talk about. While sportin' a chiansaw of course.
> You can find a saw can't ya'?



Nobody would see me out here ! LOL

Should be able to find a saw ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Want to do some grinding,but just not ready yet. Got 3-4 saws to do for myself ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Rick brought his 365 husky. Sweet saw. He says he's cut wood with it but I don't know. It was just too clean LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Rick brought his 365 husky. Sweet saw. He says he's cut wood with it but I don't know. It was just too clean LOL!!



I ported my 365,dang thing runs super good ! Had a BB kit for it,but it don't need it ! LOL Put it on J-Red 2065 ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

I was impressed with it, nice and smooth.
I had picked up a 371XP the other day with real low hours.The 365 didn't quite have the torque but was smoother in the cut.
I don't know what's with all these orange saws showin' up, gonna Have to get the white spray bomb busy..........


----------



## Scooterbum

Me thinks some pennsyltucky' boy is lurkin'................


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I was impressed with it, nice and smooth.
> I had picked up a 371XP the other day with real low hours.The 365 didn't quite have the torque but was smoother in the cut.
> I don't know what's with all these orange saws showin' up, gonna Have to get the white spray bomb busy..........



Just coming out of the closet ! LOL

I have 2-371s here to build. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Me thinks some pennsyltucky' boy is lurkin'................



May not be able to get on ?


----------



## tbone75

Danny seems to be sleeping in today ! Dang slacker ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Going to finish mowing today. 3 days to mow the yard is taking it very easy ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Ayup I overslept LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ayup I overslept LOL



Your suppose to be slacking ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Scooterbum

Git mowin' to do too. But I think I'll take momma and hit the river for a couple hours and see if I can catch dinner.


----------



## dancan

Scoot , you can make a sticker that that covers the whole saw but you'll still know what you're holding .


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Git mowin' to do too. But I think I'll take momma and hit the river for a couple hours and see if I can catch dinner.



Now that sounds like a great plan !


----------



## Scooterbum

dancan said:


> Scoot , you can make a sticker that that covers the whole saw but you'll still know what you're holding .



figured I'd dress it up as a "Steel MS371XP" and see if anyone notice's...........


----------



## dancan

John, the doctor said to keep off of it, he didn't say to do nothing. 
I'm gonna go to work this week but only for a few hours per day. 
I've got to make a sock for this not so white anymore cast lol


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John, the doctor said to keep off of it, he didn't say to do nothing.
> I'm gonna go to work this week but only for a few hours per day.
> I've got to make a sock for this not so white anymore cast lol



You really think its a good idea?


----------



## dancan

I was already there on Friday for an hour , a friend of mine picked me up so I could go to the shop to get my van , no problems at all dealing with it


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Scoot, Dan and John! 

Looks like Rick was having fun but why cut cookies? You should have had him cut some of those into stove length!


----------



## dancan

It might have been what the pie was made of , high fibre cherry wood pie LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nice cool morning. Hope the wife let's me be outside all day today instead of in the car half of it like yesterday!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Nice cool morning. Hope the wife let's me be outside all day today instead of in the car half of it like yesterday!



I hope she leaves the windows open some when she leaves you in the car ,,


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> I hope she leaves the windows open some when she leaves you in the car ,,



AND locks the doors so you dont get loose


----------



## Jimmy in NC

It all depends on how I am behaving as to how much breeze I am allowed. She always takes the keys!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> It all depends on how I am behaving as to how much breeze I am allowed. She always takes the keys!



Should take the key's,dont want you getting out in the parking lot and going pee on somebody's tire !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Have you been spying on me?????


----------



## roncoinc

Maybe our local shariffee could contact the powers that be and find out if they are trying to do anything to fix the site ??
nothin in the announcements thread.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Maybe our local shariffee could contact the powers that be and find out if they are trying to do anything to fix the site ??
> nothin in the announcements thread.



They are working on it but you know how difficult it is to read hundreds of thousands of lines of script to find just one piece of script that it takes to redirect a puter to another site. It can take days on end of careful checking/reading of script to find that one little bit of crap.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are working on it but you know how difficult it is to read hundreds of thousands of lines of script to find just one piece of script that it takes to redirect a puter to another site. It can take days on end of careful checking/reading of script to find that one little bit of crap.



It should be in the HTML code that does the first page.

Heres a free java script redirect if anybody interested..

Cut & Paste Count down then redirect to new page

the hard part is closing the vulnerbility.

probly also has a self building loop in it also.

Stihl,,updates to the forum would be nice.


----------



## Cantdog

Man just managed to log in......screwwy chit......my name was logged in at the bottom of this page and on the bottom of the main forum page but wouldn't let me post or show I was in at the top of the page .....did I ever mention how inept I am/feel messing around in my 'puter beyond my abilities??? Did I ever mention how low my abilitiy rating is?......Low.....verwy low...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> It should be in the HTML code that does the first page.
> 
> Heres a free java script redirect if anybody interested..
> 
> Cut & Paste Count down then redirect to new page
> 
> the hard part is closing the vulnerbility.
> 
> probly also has a self building loop in it also.
> 
> Stihl,,updates to the forum would be nice.



It would appear to be like you say ,the first page attempts to load and the next thing you see is it gets redirected away to that Link Bucks foolishness. I am just regurgitating what we are being told but it does seem this bug just keeps coming back like the loop you mention.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> It should be in the HTML code that does the first page.
> 
> Heres a free java script redirect if anybody interested..
> 
> Cut & Paste Count down then redirect to new page
> 
> the hard part is closing the vulnerbility.
> 
> probly also has a self building loop in it also.
> 
> Stihl,,updates to the forum would be nice.





I think you are right Ron....when it started this last time, at first I could hit "skip this add" and it would take me right here.....however shortly it would only rediect right back to itself with a different add....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Using Google Chrome for a browser and downloaded Safe Script. Works like a charm.



Trying this. Not working for me yet. Try it again after breakfast. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Man just managed to log in......screwwy chit......my name was logged in at the bottom of this page and on the bottom of the main forum page but wouldn't let me post or show I was in at the top of the page .....did I ever mention how inept I am/feel messing around in my 'puter beyond my abilities??? Did I ever mention how low my abilitiy rating is?......Low.....verwy low...



Try logging in by replying to a post.


----------



## dancan

Click on the scriptsafe icon , green checkmark icon on SRWare Iron which is a chrome based browser .





It should open a window and give you the option to deny allow ect linkbucks , deny it and x out , the page should reload ....... I think .


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Had this feller and his youngin' show up for the day.Was a good time.



Man Scoot, we had the best time. Nicer people are hard to meet. Brady kept telling me how he couldn't wait to come back again. He though he would be bored. LOL. The day was too short. 

You're always welcome here. Property is smaller, saw selection is leaner but we'd have fun.

Proof my 365 has done work. LOL











Lost a saw in the meetup but somehow they stihl multiplied













Rick


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Try logging in by replying to a post.




I think that's how I finally got it to take my password......running in chrome right now with Java script disabled....still can't like anything.....try safe script later perhaps....ain't likin' much right now anyway......but am happy to at least get on!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Git mowin' to do too. But I think I'll take momma and hit the river for a couple hours and see if I can catch dinner.



Keep momma happy. Gotta super nice lady there. Not afraid of work either. Had to beat that. 


Rick


----------



## SawTroll

Scooterbum said:


> I was impressed with it, nice and smooth.
> I had picked up a 371XP the other day with real low hours.The 365 didn't quite have the torque but was smoother in the cut.
> I don't know what's with all these orange saws showin' up, gonna Have to get the white spray bomb busy..........



Keep the white spray on the junk it is made for! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Even brought me a big ol' cherry pie!!



Baughers home made cherry pie. Rob might understand. Good stuff and I'm not a sweets fan. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> It would appear to be like you say ,the first page attempts to load and the next thing you see is it gets redirected away to that Link Bucks foolishness. I am just regurgitating what we are being told but it does seem this bug just keeps coming back like the loop you mention.



The script can be hid without using META tags and "such", and missing something simple like just one (/) can let it all loose again.

there are proxies can be used on the side to modify the current script to see what changes and chase from there..

been a LOONG time and never was that good with java or linux.

a band aid aint gonna do it this time,,AS will get passed around to all the script kiddies to play with as long as there is a "bug" present.

Best to give notice of site shutdown so it cant be played with and clean it up.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> I think that's how I finally got it to take my password......running in chrome right now with Java script disabled....still can't like anything.....try safe script later perhaps....ain't likin' much right now anyway......but am happy to at least get on!!!



Nah , no problems here , it's just the "New Attendant" reigning you in , pass words , what you can watch , what you can where , what you .........


----------



## Scooterbum

Rick, show these to Brady, this was this morning. Ya'll get back down we'll take him fishing.


----------



## BigDaddyR

New saw from Scoot for my boy. He's tickled. 







Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Rick, show these to Brady, this was this morning. Ya'll get back down we'll take him fishing.



Not showing up yet. I'll check back. 

Sherry was not happy that I didn't get a picture of us. Next visit. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Other good stuff that came home with me. 

Homemade marinara 
local Honey
Pepper jelly

Mountain Dew Jelly!






Thank you Trina!

You guys 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Other good stuff that came home with me.
> 
> Homemade marinara
> local Honey
> Pepper jelly
> 
> Mountain Dew Jelly!
> 
> You guys
> 
> 
> Rick



Mt-Dew Jelly !! Bet I would like that ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Rick, show these to Brady, this was this morning. Ya'll get back down we'll take him fishing.



Nothing showing up ?


----------



## tbone75

Them beans are working over time ! WOW ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!

Can't get on AS normally

Downloaded tapatalk so I could get on

We finished splitting the big beech yesterday at my parents

My uncle gave me 2 jred 2171s!

Got some stuff down outside this morning

Work at the ol'carbide shop today the start flushing hydrants tonite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Mt-Dew Jelly !! Bet I would like that ! LOL



Think so. Was good with cream cheese on an English muffin. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Morning kids!
> 
> Can't get on AS normally
> 
> Downloaded tapatalk so I could get on
> 
> We finished splitting the big beech yesterday at my parents
> 
> My uncle gave me 2 jred 2171s!
> 
> Got some stuff down outside this morning
> 
> Work at the ol'carbide shop today the start flushing hydrants tonite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



That is awesome!! One 2171 for each hand!!


Rick


----------



## farrell

Plus my 372!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tbone75

I will sure be happy to get back on the arthritis meds ! Hands are bothering me bad since they won't let me have it !
Got to get the heart thing fixed up first he says ?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Plus my 372!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



You can make 372s out them easy nuff ! LOL Put a BB kit on one ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Same saws

But I will put a BB kit on one if top end end is toast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tbone75

Time ti get up and move around !

Maybe the grass is dry nuff ?


----------



## farrell

The twins!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> View attachment 316271
> 
> 
> The twins!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



If two of them are too much for you just let me know and I'll PM you my shipping address.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mastermind

Who killed the site?


----------



## dancan

Been effed up since John came back , maybe he brought a bug back from the hospital .


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a bit overkill for around here.....LOL



It likely isn't in certain parts of Norway - but it would be around here....


----------



## dancan

Hey Nikko , I just bought a small tractor logging winch , a Norse 190 , made by Igland in Norway , it better work LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> AND locks the doors so you dont get loose



But leave him a bowl of water and leave the windows down a bit. 

That's what I do with my parents.......

Morning all!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> But leave him a bowl of water and leave the windows down a bit.
> 
> That's what I do with my parents.......
> 
> Morning all!!!



Morning Rob. Up and at em early today I see. 


Rick


----------



## farrell

I is so excited bout the 2171s!

Did some looking at the one that is locked up

Needs bucking spikes and a couple bolts

Other than that looks complete

The one with the busted motor mount needs bucking spikes some bolts clip for air filter choke knob and handle straightened


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## farrell

Since I got three saws now that need to be split

May buy a case splitter

But wanted to know what you guys use for a bearing puller and where can I get one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jimdad07

268 ran well yesterday, I like my 6400 better for the mini mill. More a matter of comfort. That 268 is a good bucking saw though. How's everybody today?

Can't put pics up, gets better all the time.


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> 268 ran well yesterday, I like my 6400 better for the mini mill. More a matter of comfort. That 268 is a good bucking saw though. How's everybody today?
> 
> Can't put pics up, gets better all the time.


----------



## dancan

I mean't to put that pic up as a test LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got the yard all mowed ! 3 days just to mow , that is taking it very easy ! OL didn't even yell at me !


----------



## tbone75

Them beans are stihl working OT ! Even after I dropped off a load ! 






:bad_smelly:


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Mt-Dew Jelly !! Bet I would like that ! LOL



Now ya' told me ya' don't like no Mt. Dew anymore.................




















good thing I set a few jars back.............


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Them beans are stihl working OT ! Even after I dropped off a load !
> 
> :bad_smelly:




Speaking of smelly,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, HOW BOUT THEM SQUEELERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hi Angie


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Now ya' told me ya' don't like no Mt. Dew anymore.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good thing I set a few jars back.............



Darn good thing !!
Stihl don't taste just right,but its getting better ! Everything else is starting to taste good again !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Speaking of smelly,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, HOW BOUT THEM SQUEELERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hi Angie



Don't think she is very happy with them ! LOL
She is out stacking wood ! LOL

Just playing there usual ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Not smoking makes things different ! I can smell more now ! Not good when I got so much gas ! LOL They stink worse ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

They also cut my blood pressure meds down to 1/4 of what I was taking ! Almost don't need them now !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl a fight all day long not to smoke , but I won't !!


----------



## tbone75

Using the patches and gum when it gets real bad. Really helps !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't think she is very happy with them ! LOL
> She is out stacking wood ! LOL
> 
> Just playing there usual ! LOL



Better tell her to get back in and watch the game,they coming back !!


----------



## Cantdog

WOOHoo!! Looks like they beat back the hackers again....was able to just get on using IE as always.....likes are working again for me too......they didn't work on Chrome with Java disabled.....gonna keep that browser up and running as is for the time being...just in case...probably need it again.....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Better tell her to get back in and watch the game,they coming back !!



She is only getting the score, can't get the game today on satellite ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> WOOHoo!! Looks like they beat back the hackers again....was able to just get on using IE as always.....likes are working again for me too......they didn't work on Chrome with Java disabled.....gonna keep that browser up and running as is for the time being...just in case...probably need it again.....



Get everything ready for your trip across the big pond ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Get everything ready for your trip across the big pond ?



No not everything......gaining every day....lots to do.....still gotta get out to the island and bail the skiff and then pull the outboard out and leave on the trailer..wanna get that 68 Saab trailered up from my friends house in the same trip..spent the day rerigging Hoss's pasture....lady wanted part of her field back.....took him out to the back forty for an hour or so this afternoon....


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Better tell her to get back in and watch the game,they coming back !!



Well,,,better not now !!

they Lost again !! LOL !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,better not now !!
> 
> they Lost again !! LOL !!!



Perfect record ! ZERO !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No not everything......gaining every day....lots to do.....still gotta get out to the island and bail the skiff and then pull the outboard out and leave on the trailer..wanna get that 68 Saab trailered up from my friends house in the same trip..spent the day rerigging Hoss's pasture....lady wanted part of her field back.....took him out to the back forty for an hour or so this afternoon....



Should be a great trip !! Lots to see !


----------



## farrell

You gentlemen know if the husqvarna case splitter leaves the bearings in the case or on the crank?

Looking at tools to make the job less physical and less frustrating

Work smart not hard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Should be a great trip !! Lots to see !



Yeah a week in Scotland and a week in Ireland.....going by ferry from Scotland to Ireland...couple more boat cruises included too...don't have to worry 'bout nuthin'.....don't have to lug nuthin'....all done for us.....


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> You gentlemen know if the husqvarna case splitter leaves the bearings in the case or on the crank?
> 
> Looking at tools to make the job less physical and less frustrating
> 
> Work smart not hard
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Yes they do....no need to pull them off the crankshaft with a separate puller.....just tap them out after...


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You gentlemen know if the husqvarna case splitter leaves the bearings in the case or on the crank?
> 
> Looking at tools to make the job less physical and less frustrating
> 
> Work smart not hard
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



The splitter is cheaper from Baily's than flea bay.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah a week in Scotland and a week in Ireland.....going by ferry from Scotland to Ireland...couple more boat cruises included too...don't have to worry 'bout nuthin'.....don't have to lug nuthin'....all done for us.....



Sounds like the way to go !

Long as they don't lose nothing ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Sounds like a good trip Robin !
From the utube vids I've been watchin they got rednecks over there .

[video=youtube_share;EsdwLtaENmM]http://youtu.be/EsdwLtaENmM[/video]

Just stay off the Russian hyways and the Chinese bridges and you'll be fine LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Beutifull day today in paradise 

gave the vette a bath and took it out to shake off the water.

let it stretch it's legs a little 

felt good,havent had it out of the corral enuf this year 

1/2 tank of gas and brought it home.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Beutifull day today in paradise
> 
> gave the vette a bath and took it out to shake off the water.
> 
> let it stretch it's legs a little
> 
> felt good,havent had it out of the corral enuf this year
> 
> 1/2 tank of gas and brought it home.



More than mines been out in 3 yrs ! Got to get them brakes fixed !

I can't get under it to do it ! Need my Nephew to fix them ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

OL says its time to eat !

She won't let me have any more beans ?


----------



## Cantdog

That was a good one Dan.....man some people have a lot of $$$ to spend crazy rigging to do nothing productive with!!!!! Would have liked to see the pull from the side!!!!


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> Yes they do....no need to pull them off the crankshaft with a separate puller.....just tap them out after...



Did some searchin and seen that you and nmurph talked bout the one from northwood

That one just as good?

Do you use it to center the crank as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dancan

LP sez he's wearin a monkey suit but he's really over there gettin skooled up on how to put traktors together fer racin , he wants in on the glory LOL

[video=youtube_share;nCehQQhowXk]http://youtu.be/nCehQQhowXk[/video]

Sorry John


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> Did some searchin and seen that you and nmurph talked bout the one from northwood
> 
> That one just as good?
> 
> Do you use it to center the crank as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I got mine from Baileys...$54.00 Husqvarna brand.....


No the way I do it is heat the bearings an drop them onto the crankshaft...cool....then heat the PTO side case half....slide the crank and bearing in......heat the FW side case half until the crank and bearings slide right into that....the heat from that side will conduct to the other case half...generally can tap lightly with the side a hammer handle or use fingers to center the crank....heat is wonderful thing....I use a toaster oven to heat the entire case half evenly and that way it will stay warm for quite a while giving you time to center up.....still gotta be on the stick....have everything ready and handy...plan in place..


----------



## Cantdog

Adam if you can get the search function to work search "Jonsereds 49SP and 70E build from scratch"...quite a few pics of splitting and then heating and assembling those case halfs/cranks..


----------



## tbone75

The OL fed me home made pizza subs ! Sure was good ! But she didn't think about the pep. on them ! Just as bad as beans on me !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I got mine from Baileys...$54.00 Husqvarna brand.....
> 
> 
> No the way I do it is heat the bearings an drop them onto the crankshaft...cool....then heat the PTO side case half....slide the crank and bearing in......heat the FW side case half until the crank and bearings slide right into that....the heat from that side will conduct to the other case half...generally can tap lightly with the side a hammer handle or use fingers to center the crank....heat is wonderful thing....I use a toaster oven to heat the entire case half evenly and that way it will stay warm for quite a while giving you time to center up.....still gotta be on the stick....have everything ready and handy...plan in place..



You suck ! I gave 90.00 for mine ! :bang:

Need a smaller one for little saws ! Its to big for some.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You suck ! I gave 90.00 for mine ! :bang:
> 
> Need a smaller one for little saws ! Its to big for some.



Yeah I know.....I made a "U" shaped deal to rest on the smaller bearings..fingers still fit....be better with the smaller one but will still work...don't know below 49cc saws.....


----------



## farrell

Thanks for the info robin!

It is greatly appreciated!!

Three saws to do figure this would make it easier!


----------



## jimdad07

Pics are finally working. This was from yesterday. Cut two 19' beams out of this white oak log and had to manhandle them to where I could get the tractor to them. Felt that today.


----------



## farrell

Where everybody go?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Where everybody go?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Canoeing, mine is ready.


----------



## Joe Kidd

farrell said:


> Where everybody go?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Over on the Linksbuck site. :bang:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Dunno. I was yard working and making up time from my "vacation" yesterday. Now shopping, the wife doesn't feel good. 

Then home to make breakfasts for the week. 

Then I can unload all the presents from yesterday and play for a few minutes before off to bed. 4:30 comes early. 


Rick


----------



## farrell

Shouldn't be hard to find the parts I need

Bearings, seals, gaskets, dawgs, clutch side case half, misc bolts, choke, carb kits, b/c, prolly couple other odds and ends


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Shouldn't be hard to find the parts I need
> 
> Bearings, seals, gaskets, dawgs, clutch side case half, misc bolts, choke, carb kits, b/c, prolly couple other odds and ends
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



No idea on them red saws ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Shouldn't be hard to find the parts I need
> 
> Bearings, seals, gaskets, dawgs, clutch side case half, misc bolts, choke, carb kits, b/c, prolly couple other odds and ends
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Depending on what you call hard to find...LOL
I find NOS parts for 65 year old saws to put into my rebuilds, now that is a tad harder...LOL


----------



## farrell

Checked eBay most of what I'm looking for is easy enough to get

I suppose the case half will be the hardest to find


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## farrell

I will have to check my local dealers 

They should have most of what I need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Where everybody go?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Sorry , was watchin a documentary on Russian truckers in Siberia , them guys are tuff .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sorry , was watchin a documentary on Russian truckers in Siberia , them guys are tuff .



Tougher than our Ice Road Truckers,.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tougher than our Ice Road Truckers,.....LOL



Some of them are just plain doofy !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Some of them are just plain doofy !



What they won`t do to sell a show. Guess the real thing would be just plain boring.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What they won`t do to sell a show. Guess the real thing would be just plain boring.....LOL



Got to have drama !


----------



## dancan

Yup , no comfort , no glamour but some tuff .
The "good" roads they were travelin make the iceroad look like a main interstate LOL
Hey Jim !
I watched a video of some swedes build a log cabin , they were using an MS200 rear handled jobbie with a guide to rip some 6" logs in half .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got to have drama !



It sells a show so it can get viewers, viewers get advertising dollars for the network.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup , no comfort , no glamour but some tuff .
> The "good" roads they were travelin make the iceroad look like a main interstate LOL
> Hey Jim !
> I watched a video of some swedes build a log cabin , they were using an MS200 rear handled jobbie with a guide to rip some 6" logs in half .



That would be a better saw choice than a Drubzuiza or whatever their saws are called...LOL


----------



## dancan

I also watched another swede log cabin video where they were using a lecticty powered saw , the fellow had a backpack battery that looked like a pfd , he seemed to move around quite well and the saw had plenty of power .


----------



## dancan

Watchin them Drub....... saws cut are painfull LOL
I think they have a line in Russia called Moto Sichs (sp) or one of them east block countries , one model looked like an 044 clone if I remember .


----------



## tbone75

The OL is going to make me sleep on the couch ! I just ate a bowl of beans !


----------



## IEL

Finally, I can get on.....
Damn linkbucks.....
They really need to fix that.....

Anyone know where the linkbucks servers are?

I wouldn't mind paying them a visit with the old D4 cat....... LOL


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Finally, I can get on.....
> Damn linkbucks.....
> They really need to fix that.....
> 
> Anyone know where the linkbucks servers are?
> 
> I wouldn't mind paying them a visit with the old D4 cat....... LOL



I think they are in vancouver ??


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> I think they are in vancouver ??



I sure hope so..... LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Mrs. Slug get to watch the end of the game and see Baby Ben cough up the football and lose the game single handed ?? 
LOL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

No time to catch up tonight....busy weekend..ready for Monday to get rest.


----------



## farrell

The mufflers on these 2171s are a lil rough

But salvageable 

Should I sand blast them then repaint

Or will wire wheel work good enough and repaint


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## IEL

Night jerry.




The big storm has hit. Heavy rain, high winds, and its still picking up.....

Power has flickered a few times, I wouldnt be surprised if we loose it tonight....


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> The mufflers on these 2171s are a lil rough
> 
> But salvageable
> 
> Should I sand blast them then repaint
> 
> Or will wire wheel work good enough and repaint
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Burn em off and repaint


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Burn em off and repaint



Torch work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Torch work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Better than using a match !! LOL !


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Better than using a match !! LOL !



Smart azz smurf!

Thanks for the tip Ron!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Smart azz smurf!
> 
> Thanks for the tip Ron!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Red hot,burn all the carbon out and oil off,,quick wire brush and hi heat BBQ paint and in toaster oven turned up to WOW for an hour and done.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Red hot,burn all the carbon out and oil off,,quick wire brush and hi heat BBQ paint and in toaster oven turned up to WOW for an hour and done.



May have to get me a toaster oven

Have a can of krylon grill paint


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey Jerry. Any thoughts on this beast. It climed in my truck at a friend house












Rick


----------



## farrell

The wife said I am not allowed to use oven for saw work

Guess she didn't like the smell of burning bar oil?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> The wife said I am not allowed to use oven for saw work
> 
> Guess she didn't like the smell of burning bar oil?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Your probly the only one here without a toaster oven !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Your probly the only one here without a toaster oven !



Use it for prime rib and cases..........


----------



## farrell

Oh so much fun causing minor localized flooding!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Oh so much fun causing minor localized flooding!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Nothing like getting your hydrant flushed!!!!

Hey adam!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Nothing like getting your hydrant flushed!!!!
> 
> Hey adam!!



Hey Rob!

Washing the streets!

I'm tired!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> Washing the streets!
> 
> I'm tired!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I'm sitting behind a semi on the entrance ramp. 

Catch up before the drive home. 

Gonna sleep good tonight!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Your probly the only one here without a toaster oven !



I have 2 of them , one small & one bigger. LOL


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey Jerry. Any thoughts on this beast. It climed in my truck at a friend house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



Look on the bottom for a tag,should tell you what it is.


----------



## tbone75

Danny sleeping in again ? Must be getting OLD ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Danny sleeping in again ? Must be getting OLD ! :hmm3grin2orange:



OuCH!!!!

Getting MEEN!!!!

You feeling better!!!

Hey John!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> OuCH!!!!
> 
> Getting MEEN!!!!
> 
> You feeling better!!!
> 
> Hey John!!



Yes I am !

Almost normal for me ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Almost bed time!

Mornin John!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cantdog

Mornn' All.....


----------



## tbone75

I see the street washer is stihl going ! LOL

Hi Adam !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornn' All.....



The Pit Bull is up and at it !:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> The Pit Bull is up and at it !:msp_thumbup:





Oh yeah five "W" days left before the trip....finished all my mock ups Friday.....gonna start breaking and soldering copper today..


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah five "W" days left before the trip....finished all my mock ups Friday.....gonna start breaking and soldering copper today..



Should be the trip of a life time ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl a lot of slackers for a Mon. morning ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all!


----------



## dancan

Um the linkbuck thing wouldn't let me log in ................


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Um the linkbuck thing wouldn't let me log in ................



Sure ya ol phart. :msp_rolleyes:

SLACKER ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning all!



Bout time !

SLACKER ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

I got up at 3:30am this morning ! Went to bed at 9:30pm !

Dang back didn't want to sleep ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Sucks to be up so early and not allowed to go play in my shop ! Guess I will play with guns ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

You could always start searchin CL .................... fer a little traktor LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Bout time !
> 
> SLACKER ! :msp_w00t:



Busy weekend. The popcorn ceiling turned out good...real good actually a d best thing is the wife likes which is the only approval needed. Now to get the dry wall finishers in to skim the walls where she took out the wall paper. 

Then I tore into a 5000W gender that needed a block gasket
...that means the whole thing comes out of the frame and generator head apart. Ohh look...the breakers are broke! Now to find two 20A magnetic breakers!

Then went to work on a Wheel Horse with an Onan. Doesn't like to start due to severe voltage drop to the coil. Jumper wire to the coil and it starts great. Remove and the running voltage is 3.8V. Beat my head on that for awhile then walked away. Gotta think on that one some more. 

Also took the FIL car shopping on Saturday. He proceeded to tell the wife he can't afford a new car and such...blah blah blah. Sunday morning he calls to tell us the starter just cropped out on his $300 Blazer and now he is essentially walking. I sat there thinking that how just the day before I drove him to a car lot because I knew it was coming....finally gave up on that too and just mowed the yard and filed a rocked chain. That was relaxing.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Look on the bottom for a tag,should tell you what it is.


Didn't see a tag but was told P50 or P55. Can't remember which. P50 I think. Neat saw though. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You could always start searchin CL .................... fer a little traktor LOL



Thinkg of a 8N or 9N Ferd maybe ? Don't know what is better of the 2 ?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Didn't see a tag but was told P50 or P55. Can't remember which. P50 I think. Neat saw though.
> 
> 
> Rick



P50 most likely,should be a tag on the bottom ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Thinkg of a 8N or 9N Ferd maybe ? Don't know what is better of the 2 ?



ferd's,,,,,,,,,,Yaawwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....................................


----------



## tbone75

This sucks ! The OL is back to work !

Gots to fix myself something to eat !

Kinda nice having her home all summer !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ferd's,,,,,,,,,,Yaawwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....................................



Tractors ! Not Cars & trucks !


----------



## tbone75

No BACON !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> This sucks ! The OL is back to work !
> 
> Gots to fix myself something to eat !
> 
> Kinda nice having her home all summer !



Spam & eggs ??


----------



## tbone75

Gots to settle for a egg samich ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Spam & eggs ??



Chit ! Forgot about SPAM !


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey Jerry. Any thoughts on this beast. It climed in my truck at a friend house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



Like the others have said, maybe a P40 or a P50, early models due to no chainbrake. Later P41 and P51 had brakes. Find the tag and it will tell the story.


----------



## tbone75

Already eating my egg samich !


----------



## tbone75

Really wanted BACON !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Real nice day here, gots to git out an get stuff done.


----------



## tbone75

Make that 2 egg samitches and a big glass of V8 !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Make that 2 egg samitches and a big glass of V8 !



HAM an eggs


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> HAM an eggs




with a lightly toasted stihl on the side 

most are toasted anyway !!


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

Finally, I slept in....
6am.....


John, if you want a ford tractor, try and avoid the 9n.
The 8n, 2n, and NAA were all far better.

The 9n had the independant brakes on opposite sides, so its impossible to press both brakes and the clutch at the same time...


Its that reason you can often find a totaled 9n at the bottom of a hillside road.
People try and do an emergency stop, and end up turning sharply, and drive right off the road.


The 12v starter system is preferable.
If you can, try and find one with a sherman transmision.
There was the under drive, over drive, and over under.
They were an extra gear box that could be switched between 2:1 & 1:1
With the under drive you could pull extra hard.
The over drive can get you going close to 30mph.

They also made kits to put other ford engines on.
You could install either a 300 I6, or a 302 V8.

V8 + overdrive = very fun death trap..... LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> like the others have said, maybe a p40 or a p50, early models due to no chainbrake. Later p41 and p51 had brakes. Find the tag and it will tell the story.



p50. Just figured between that one and an 064, they should lock in the CAD pretty good. 
Gotta love displacement...............


----------



## Scooterbum

Spam and Eggs, now I'm hungry LOL!!


----------



## IEL

I have to go shopping today...

I need spam...

John is making me hungry....


----------



## tbone75

Guess I am not the only one that likes SPAM ! 


See Ron , its good stuff !


----------



## IEL

I got some new hot sauce for my eggs this morning.

Its called "ring of fire ghost pepper sauce" 
Its some damn hot stuff.
Just touching a toothpick to it and trying that was stronger than using tabasco as mouth wash..... LOL

Nice tasting stuff.
A mix of the worlds hottest pepper (4x as hot as habenero) grilled fresh tomatos, smoked garlic, and spices.
Might try some with spam!


----------



## tbone75

Dang beans !
I got more gas than exon ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well found the breakers I need for the gen set.. $2.50 / ea from Grainger and they have them in stock. Now to go home the LONG way to get them.. it'll be worth it to get this damn thing gone! Then on to Mr. Wheelhorse. I really want to get this stuff gone so I can finish up a few saws... then get back into some tractors.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

John you wonder why your wife went back to work and all you do is eat bowls of beans and SPAM?!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> John you wonder why your wife went back to work and all you do is eat bowls of beans and SPAM?!



Gotta start bottling this stuff ! :msp_w00t:

Can't blame her too much , had to leave the room a few times today !


She cooked it !!


----------



## IEL

What's your choice of beans?

I'm a fan of bushes best....
1 can of original, and a few hot dogs, or 1/3 a can of spam, and that's about my favourite lunch.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> What's your choice of beans?
> 
> I'm a fan of bushes best....
> 1 can of original, and a few hot dogs, or 1/3 a can of spam, and that's about my favourite lunch.



Most any beans are good !


----------



## IEL

I have to go back to my old hot sauce for breakfast.....
This new stuff gives me garlic breath that could kill a rhino....... LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> p50. Just figured between that one and an 064, they should lock in the CAD pretty good.
> Gotta love displacement...............



You Know it man. Grinning from ear to ear here. Once the 350 and 45 are done the the 064 and P50 are next. Shops gonna smell like ice cream and what kind of smell do Pioneers have? 

I'll have quite the diverse lineup. Like my own little chainsaw Ellis Island. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> You Know it man. Grinning from ear to ear here. Once the 350 and 45 are done the the 064 and P50 are next. Shops gonna smell like ice cream and what kind of smell do Pioneers have?
> 
> I'll have quite the diverse lineup. Like my own little chainsaw Ellis Island.
> 
> 
> Rick



Pioneers smell like roses !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Pioneers smell like roses !



Or the opposite of you...


----------



## tbone75

Feeling good today !

But I am bored out of my pea brain mind ! :msp_mad:


----------



## IEL

BigDaddyR said:


> You Know it man. Grinning from ear to ear here. Once the 350 and 45 are done the the 064 and P50 are next. Shops gonna smell like ice cream and what kind of smell do Pioneers have?
> 
> I'll have quite the diverse lineup. Like my own little chainsaw Ellis Island.
> 
> 
> Rick



You still need a PM/canadien, a Mac, and a brick homelite, and an an upright homelite.
Then you will have the range covered.

I like macs...


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Or the opposite of you...



You got it ! 


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> You still need a PM/canadien, a Mac, and a brick homelite, and an an upright homelite.
> Then you will have the range covered.
> 
> I like macs...



Macs are just plain ugly and slow ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Minty






PM605 is mine. Have to clean it and supposedly put an electronic ignition in it. 



IEL said:


> You still need a PM/canadien, a Mac, and a brick homelite, and an an upright homelite.
> Then you will have the range covered.
> 
> I like macs...






Rick


----------



## Scooterbum

BigDaddyR said:


> Minty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM605 is mine. Have to clean it and supposedly put an electronic ignition in it.
> 
> Rick



Pull the recoil cover on that 605. A lot of times the plug wire gets pinched and shorts out. I've found this on a few of them.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Pull the recoil cover on that 605. A lot of times the plug wire gets pinched and shorts out. I've found this on a few of them.



Will do. Would love to be able to just clean, fix wire and run. Check tomorrow as long day today. 


Rick


----------



## Scooterbum

BigDaddyR said:


> Will do. Would love to be able to just clean, fix wire and run. Check tomorrow as long day today.
> 
> 
> Rick



The plug wire runs up above the flywheel.

You'll have to tell Brady Mr. T was looking for him yesterday. LOL!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

You need something like this Rick. I don't have a picture of mine right now but running an old Homelite is fun!


----------



## farrell

Mornin again kids!

Want to tear saws apart!

But can't gotta hang out with the wife

Since we won't see much of each other the next two weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> You need something like this Rick. I don't have a picture of mine right now but running an old Homelite is fun!



I got to run this weekend. Torqey. Can't wait to get the fuel line done on mine. Hope the carbs okay. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> The plug wire runs up above the flywheel.
> 
> You'll have to tell Brady Mr. T was looking for him yesterday. LOL!!



LOL

He sure had fun with him. He's at outdoor school this week but bet he stihl doesn't have as much fun. 












Rick


----------



## tbone75

Got on the 4 wheeler to check the place out, got clear down in the bottom it started to rain ! Just my luck,flew back to the house to get out of it !
Don't need to be out in that right now !

So I am bored again ! :msp_thumbdn:


I got saws to build !! 

But I go play in the shop the OL will ring my neck ! :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin again kids!
> 
> Want to tear saws apart!
> 
> But can't gotta hang out with the wife
> 
> Since we won't see much of each other the next two weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Just think of that new shotgun !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Got on the 4 wheeler to check the place out, got clear down in the bottom it started to rain ! Just my luck,flew back to the house to get out of it !
> Don't need to be out in that right now !
> 
> So I am bored again ! :msp_thumbdn:
> 
> 
> I got saws to build !!
> 
> But I go play in the shop the OL will ring my neck ! :msp_scared:



Just don't tell her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just think of that new shotgun !!



Afraid that's on hold till we find out what is wrong with the wife!

But saw parts may be in the future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Just don't tell her
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Can't chance it ! Too dusty,damp and maybe moldy too ! If it was cold nuff to start a fire,may be OK ?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Afraid that's on hold till we find out what is wrong with the wife!
> 
> But saw parts may be in the future
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Don't know nothing yet ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Don't know nothing yet ?



Nope

Waitin for appointment for the biopsy

She didn't want to do it at the local hospital (they could kill a ss ball bearing) she wanted to go to erie and it's been a run around so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Nope
> 
> Waitin for appointment for the biopsy
> 
> She didn't want to do it at the local hospital (they could kill a ss ball bearing) she wanted to go to erie and it's been a run around so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Bigger hospital is usually better !


----------



## tbone75

I see Scoot lurking down there !

Hi Scoot !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Bigger hospital is usually better !



Then if she has to have surgery or something else major goin to pittsburgh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Then if she has to have surgery or something else major goin to pittsburgh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Good idea !!


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I see Scoot lurking down there !
> 
> Hi Scoot !



Hey Buddy !!
I peek in from time to time. Too much work stuff. It's all good.
You seem a little chipper today. LOL!!!
All that Spam?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Hey Buddy !!
> I peek in from time to time. Too much work stuff. It's all good.
> You seem a little chipper today. LOL!!!
> All that Spam?



Feel almost back to my normal ! 
Really want to do something ? But stihl not allowed yet. LOL

Spam for lunch , maybe ? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Feel almost back to my normal !
> Really want to do something ? But stihl not allowed yet. LOL
> 
> Spam for lunch , maybe ? LOL



Bring a saw and tools in and work on the kitchen table!

That way you ain't in the damp shop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Bring a saw and tools in and work on the kitchen table!
> 
> That way you ain't in the damp shop
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I would have grease and dirt all over the carpet ! Then I would get hurt ! LOL
Don't have anything cleaned up to work on !


----------



## tbone75

Don't have the shakes no more ! Quit using that inhaler thing,it went away ! 

So I could do some grinding now , if I could work in the shop !

Not about to grind at the kitchen table ! LOL I would get hurt for that too ! Chips every where ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I would have grease and dirt all over the carpet ! Then I would get hurt ! LOL
> Don't have anything cleaned up to work on !



Put down a tarp to protect the rug

Need a piece of plexiglass to protect the table

There problem solved


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Put down a tarp to protect the rug
> 
> Need a piece of plexiglass to protect the table
> 
> There problem solved
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I will just wait another week ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I will just wait another week ! LOL



Ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dancan

I ran out of coffee (so I told the wife who I don't think believed me since I bought 2 cans at costco 2 weeks ago) so I went to the shop to go get a cup , I found some homemade fudge there for me  , apparently some brownies were dropped of last week .....




tbone75 said:


> Thinkg of a 8N or 9N Ferd maybe ? Don't know what is better of the 2 ?



Look for another 17xx series to go with the one you can get would be the best if not get something similar , I think a compact 4x4 would be a good way to go with the property you have but an 8n would be better than none LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> I ran out of coffee (so I told the wife who I don't think believed me since I bought 2 cans at costco 2 weeks ago) so I went to the shop to go get a cup , I found some homemade fudge there for me  , apparently some brownies were dropped of last week .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look for another 17xx series to go with the one you can get would be the best if not get something similar , I think a compact 4x4 would be a good way to go with the property you have but an 8n would be better than none LOL



I didn't know Jerry baked. LOL



Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Can't chance it ! Too dusty,damp and maybe moldy too ! If it was cold nuff to start a fire,may be OK ?



May want to run a filter in the future since the pnmonia is a recurring thing. Just as a precaution. 


Rick


----------



## dancan

Hey Rick !

:msp_razz:


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Hey Rick !
> 
> :msp_razz:






Rick


----------



## farrell

And another long day begins.........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Pioneers smell like roses !



Pioneers smell like freshly cut pine trees, they even used to put the pine tree right on the engine covers or sometimes the recoil caps.


----------



## pioneerguy600

See, just got this one from a fellow member,


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> See, just got this one from a fellow member,



So my gohraghe will smell like Swedish bikini models who rolled around in ice cream on a bed of fresh pine needles. I'm good with that!


Rick


----------



## IEL

Anyone have ideas on what to do with a homelite 7-19 with atleast the piston scored?

I don't really care if it runs as strong as it should, I just want it to run so I can display it along its gear drive sister, my 7-21cfm. (That's the rare one with the Fairbanks recoil, instead of the rather crappy homelite one)

Anyone have an idea of where I can find a piston for it? I can get creative with the machine shop if needed....

I guess cylinder rechrome is an option.....


----------



## dancan

Hey all ! 
Great news ! 
I found some home videos if little Jim and Jimmy showing where the luv forin the Gravely's started .

[video=youtube_share;4jhbWcQqYyU]http://youtu.be/4jhbWcQqYyU[/video]


----------



## dancan

And here's where they branched out instead of a paper route and selling lemonaide LOL

[video=youtube_share;Xu3jKor412g]http://youtu.be/Xu3jKor412g[/video]

Sorry John


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> See, just got this one from a fellow member,



Looks to be in good shape ! Another 600. LOL How many does that make you ?


----------



## farrell

I'm thinkin............

Scary right?

I think once the twins are back in operation that one them should take a trip to see Randy

One is gonna be a lil hotter than the other!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tbone75

Just got back from wally world ! Had to get cat food ! And a couple udder things . LOL Dang cats eat too much !

And stihl bring live rodents into the house ! Never did find that last chipmunk ? Mom hit it with her putter ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I'm thinkin............
> 
> Scary right?
> 
> I think once the twins are back in operation that one them should take a trip to see Randy
> 
> One is gonna be a lil hotter than the other!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



A BB kit and a little grinding, it won't need to ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> A BB kit and a little grinding, it won't need to ! LOL



I hadn't torn into them yet

But I think the top ends are good

But would like the 75cc top end!

Ported of course!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks to be in good shape ! Another 600. LOL How many does that make you ?



This one is ,Special !!, I won`t say why cause. I have a lot of 600`s but this is just not any 600.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I hadn't torn into them yet
> 
> But I think the top ends are good
> 
> But would like the 75cc top end!
> 
> Ported of course!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I put one on my 2065 J-Red , runs very good ! Didn't even grind on it yet ! Not much to take out !


----------



## tbone75

Not sure what happen today ?


No naps ! May be an early nite !


----------



## dancan

Means it's a good day John , good day !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Means it's a good day John , good day !



Means I am getting my energy back ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## farrell

Did some looking for a clutch side case half for the one jred...........no luck so fat

The search continues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Anyone have ideas on what to do with a homelite 7-19 with atleast the piston scored?
> 
> I don't really care if it runs as strong as it should, I just want it to run so I can display it along its gear drive sister, my 7-21cfm. (That's the rare one with the Fairbanks recoil, instead of the rather crappy homelite one)
> 
> Anyone have an idea of where I can find a piston for it? I can get creative with the machine shop if needed....
> 
> I guess cylinder rechrome is an option.....



Hey look !!

a 7-19 with a good P&C


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Did some looking for a clutch side case half for the one jred...........no luck so fat
> 
> The search continues
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Try the swap thread . A 2065 should be the same ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Try the swap thread . A 2065 should be the same ?



And i'm needin one for a 372


----------



## little possum

yikes not only was I in a picture or 2. I've gone viral! note to self, no dancing outta the church

how is everybody?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Try the swap thread . A 2065 should be the same ?



They is

2065-2172

Hadn't asked there yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey look !!
> 
> a 7-19 with a good P&C



Finally watched some more of the videos you put on the lap top ! LOL Some good ones in there !


----------



## dancan

Ron , nice C clamp .


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> They is
> 
> 2065-2172
> 
> Hadn't asked there yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Wont a 371 case fit ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Ron , nice C clamp .



Dan,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, go lay down .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wont a 371 case fit ??



Yep , wrong color. LOL


----------



## tbone75

OL said I can go play in the shop if I wear a mask. YUK ! Hate them things !!

But may be worth it ? LOL


----------



## IEL

Are you interested in parting with that top end Ron?


Maybe I will make you a Husqvarna belt buckle instead of the "I  Stihl" design I was working on.
That one will go to Jerry.... LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Are you interested in parting with that top end Ron?
> 
> 
> Maybe I will make you a Husqvarna belt buckle instead of the "I  Stihl" design I was working on.
> That one will go to Jerry.... LOL



Thats how ya do it !

Suck up ! 

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Wont a 371 case fit ??



Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jimdad07

You know, every time I play catch up in here after missing a day there seems to be much speak of Spam. What in the hell have we come to?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You know, every time I play catch up in here after missing a day there seems to be much speak of Spam. What in the hell have we come to?



Spam loving chainsaw fanatics....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I ran my chainsaw last evening and again this afternoon, it likes to run and cut wood, Whatever is wrong with it??


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Are you interested in parting with that top end Ron?
> 
> 
> Maybe I will make you a Husqvarna belt buckle instead of the "I  Stihl" design I was working on.
> That one will go to Jerry.... LOL



Checked it out.
piston looks good thru exhaust.
BUT,,stuck ??
put some oil in it to free it up.
dont know how to hell to get the jug off ??
maybe i can find an IPL.
that saw has a broken handle and missing parts,so,,just a parts saw.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You know, every time I play catch up in here after missing a day there seems to be much speak of Spam. What in the hell have we come to?



That is some good stuff ! SPAM !!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Huztl has new ones,both sides

$73 delivere or best offer..
considering that myself,have a new starter cover,new clutch cover,etc..
what side you need ??
my clutch side good,red paint fix color


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Huztl has new ones,both sides
> 
> $73 delivere or best offer..
> considering that myself,have a new starter cover,new clutch cover,etc..
> what side you need ??
> my clutch side good,red paint fix color



I have a 371 case,but one side is broke ?


----------



## tbone75

I will go look tomorrow for some stuff.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Huztl has new ones,both sides
> 
> $73 delivere or best offer..
> considering that myself,have a new starter cover,new clutch cover,etc..
> what side you need ??
> my clutch side good,red paint fix color



I need the clutch side

Front motor mount is broke

Was told it was pushed outta a tree cause it wouldn't start

Thot bout seein if it could be welded


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## pioneerguy600

All my Husky parts got crushed.....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I have a 371 case,but one side is broke ?



What side broke ?
side Adam needs or side i need ?/ LOL !!

can of red paint cheap Adam !!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> I need the clutch side
> 
> Front motor mount is broke
> 
> Was told it was pushed outta a tree cause it wouldn't start
> 
> Thot bout seein if it could be welded
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



No welding


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> What side broke ?
> side Adam needs or side i need ?/ LOL !!
> 
> can of red paint cheap Adam !!



Could always be frankinsaw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dancan

I've got a couple of obsolete 61/266 antiques , getting ready to make magnesium fire starters out of them ....Will they fit ?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> No welding



Thot welding magnesium was like welding aluminum?

Have a shop here I thot bout asking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I will go look tomorrow for some stuff.



That meens going " DOWN THERE " !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I've got a couple of obsolete 61/266 antiques , getting ready to make magnesium fire starters out of them ....Will they fit ?



Thought you crushed all that orange chit.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Thot welding magnesium was like welding aluminum?
> 
> Have a shop here I thot bout asking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



You melt magnesium, tig, aluminum can be welded, mig.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Thot welding magnesium was like welding aluminum?
> 
> Have a shop here I thot bout asking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I havent seen anybody that could do a good job of welding mag.


----------



## dancan

I'm cheap , you ever see the price of them mag firestarters LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I havent seen anybody that could do a good job of welding mag.



You aint been around son.!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That meens going " DOWN THERE " !!



Going down there tomorrow and look for parts ! 

Guess I will be wearing a mask. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Going down there tomorrow and look for parts !
> 
> Guess I will be wearing a mask. :msp_thumbdn:



Husqvee parts down there ???? Jerry will lend you a mask .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What side broke ?
> side Adam needs or side i need ?/ LOL !!
> 
> can of red paint cheap Adam !!



Don't member ? Haven't looked at it for 2-3 months ! I forget chit in less than 5 mins !!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> You melt magnesium, tig, aluminum can be welded, mig.



Is it worth looking into?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Husqvee parts down there ???? Jerry will lend you a mask .



Heck,..send him down an orange ,Hasmat suit, not much gets through them and you carry your own fresh air supply right with you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Is it worth looking into?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



If they are a good weld shop, heck yeah!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> If they are a good weld shop, heck yeah!



They welded the handle on my 268 when it broke

And did a very nice job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> They welded the handle on my 268 when it broke
> 
> And did a very nice job!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I have seen plenty of Mag welded and lots of very good jobs done nice and strong to.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have seen plenty of Mag welded and lots of very good jobs done nice and strong to.



Guess I will have to give them a call


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Guess I will have to give them a call
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



A call doesn`t cost much or take up much time.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You aint been around son.!



Oh,,i been round for sure,,but like i said,aint seen anybody do a good job.
chainsaw cases just " pot " metal at best.
getting right rod and enviroment for welding so it wont burn are things most arent set up for.
use $50 worth of rod and argon and labor charge on top of that to weld something on a saw ?? aint worth it.

Mag is the chit metal in the welding world.
nothing made of mag welded together,,all cast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Oh,,i been round for sure,,but like i said,aint seen anybody do a good job.
> chainsaw cases just " pot " metal at best.
> getting right rod and enviroment for welding so it wont burn are things most arent set up for.
> use $50 worth of rod and argon and labor charge on top of that to weld something on a saw ?? aint worth it.
> 
> Mag is the chit metal in the welding world.
> nothing made of mag welded together,,all cast.



Check out the gas tank/ rear handle on the 600 series Pioneers and then tell me that.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AS is back. 

And you folks fanning so fast. Hard to catch up. 

Hope all are doing well. 

Praying for Adam family.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> AS is back.
> 
> And you folks fanning so fast. Hard to catch up.
> 
> Hope all are doing well.
> 
> Praying for Adam family.



You're a good man Unc.....on so many levels.......used three of those files you sent today.....Thanks Unc!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You're a good man Unc.....on so many levels.......used three of those files you sent today.....Thanks Unc!!



He is also an Ol Phart ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> He is also an Ol Phart ! :hmm3grin2orange:



So are you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> AS is back.
> 
> And you folks fanning so fast. Hard to catch up.
> 
> Hope all are doing well.
> 
> Praying for Adam family.



Hey Rob!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> So are you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free




Dayum......there's more than two ol' pharts on this thread......median age is like...what.....100...Canadian I meen....????


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Checked it out.
> piston looks good thru exhaust.
> BUT,,stuck ??
> put some oil in it to free it up.
> dont know how to hell to get the jug off ??
> maybe i can find an IPL.
> that saw has a broken handle and missing parts,so,,just a parts saw.


May need a few things off of it too Ron. What size chain is on that one? 7/16 ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> You're a good man Unc.....on so many levels.......used three of those files you sent today.....Thanks Unc!!



Glad I could help lad.
I like using a good file. 
Sort of a file nerd.........


----------



## dancan

II ain't even close to bein ret......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Busy evening....looks like all have been busy around here! Good times for sure!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> May need a few things off of it too Ron. What size chain is on that one? 7/16 ?



WELL worn 7/16


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Glad I could help lad.



STIHNKY ol, faht !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> II ain't even close to bein ret......



Ol Slackin Phart !


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> STIHNKY ol, faht !!



You said you'd never mention that....

But this is a private thread......

Hey Ron
Hey Robin
Hey Adam
Hey Ol Phart John


----------



## farrell

Instead of the term "ol'phart" what about "vintage prick"

Thots? Concerns?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> You said you'd never mention that....
> 
> But this is a private thread......
> 
> Hey Ron
> Hey Robin
> Hey Adam
> Hey Ol Phart John




I see uncle Rob checkin in more often, Hey Rob.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Instead of the term "ol'phart" what about "vintage prick"
> 
> Thots? Concerns?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Would fit several on here !


----------



## IEL

I cant wait to get back to some saw work....
Havent had any time with school....


----------



## tbone75

Think the Ol Phart Slug has had nuff for the day ! 3:30am was just way too early to get up for a retard Ol Phart !


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see uncle Rob checkin in more often, Hey Rob.



End of quarter
End of month
Inventory
The perfect storm

One guy had last Friday off for a long weekend. 
New boss gonna flex and cancel it. 
"You have to put in your 8 hours!!!"

This is a good worker. Stays late at any time. 
Comes in on NO notice on weekends. 

Boss walks in on Friday as Tim is walking out. 
"You have to put in your 8 Hours!!"

"Got here at Midnight......bye....."

We had to call in NCIS to check Brain Splatter Patterns when his head exploded ...



Hey jerry!!!
I'll try to keep up.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> II ain't even close to bein ret......



'Least II.......juz sayin'...personally.....I'm on the "Work' till ya die plan"


----------



## Jimmy in NC

John....does this one look familiar? Dad sure seems to like that little guy!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

And he's anxious to run this one and wear his new suspenders....got a new less worn clutch on it tonight and a new drum. He really likes it.



The dog isn't as impressed.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

As you can see...dad stopped by for a bit tonight. Then the wife wanted a quick motorcycle ride so we got one! 15 miles clears my head better than a 6 pack and reminds me why I can't sell it. Must ride more!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

On that note....time!


----------



## farrell

This extra drivin I'm doin to the other job and home again means a much better chance of hittin a fuzzy deer!

Almost hit two last night

I is gonna be royally pizzed off if I smash my truck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## farrell

Night kids!

I will stay up and keep myself company


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cantdog

You just missed 'em Jerry........the hackerZ are backerZ.......linkbucks is not my friend...matter of fact............I........can't say it on here.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Night jerry.....

Night Jimmy. 

Night John.


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Instead of the term "ol'phart" what about "vintage prick"
> 
> Thots? Concerns?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I can't stop laughing at that one!


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> As you can see...dad stopped by for a bit tonight. Then the wife wanted a quick motorcycle ride so we got one! 15 miles clears my head better than a 6 pack and reminds me why I can't sell it. Must ride more!



Day off to blast birds tomorrow, pheasant season and all the good stuff opens tomorrow. Take er easy guys.


----------



## farrell

Almost time to cause minor localized flooding while washing the streets!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> End of quarter
> End of month
> Inventory
> The perfect storm
> 
> One guy had last Friday off for a long weekend.
> New boss gonna flex and cancel it.
> "You have to put in your 8 hours!!!"
> 
> This is a good worker. Stays late at any time.
> Comes in on NO notice on weekends.
> 
> Boss walks in on Friday as Tim is walking out.
> "You have to put in your 8 Hours!!"
> 
> "Got here at Midnight......bye....."
> 
> We had to call in NCIS to check Brain Splatter Patterns when his head exploded ...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey jerry!!!
> I'll try to keep up.



I can relate to that. I started at 7am this morning and just got home for End if the Month. Wrote more than two others put together and still have concerns over how long I'll be there. Shouldn't work like that. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Guess its empty in here again. The linkfocks are back. 



Rick


----------



## farrell

I will be here all night!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BigDaddyR

Not me man. Too beat and start at 7am again tomorrow. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night man. Be careful


Rick


----------



## farrell

Lonely...........I'm so lonely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tbone75

Morning SLACKERS !!


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' All.........Is this the ZZZzzzlackerZZZzzz against HackerZZZzzzz thread????????


----------



## tbone75

I see Danny is sleeping in again !

The Ol Phart !

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

Bout time you boys woke up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Bout time you boys woke up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Morning Adam !

You better get some rest !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I see Danny is sleeping in again !
> 
> The Ol Phart !
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah he has a little Dr visit and goes right on Vacation.......ZZZzzzlacker.......LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Wow , 80 for the next 4 days ! Furnace is running right now ! LOL May need A/C this afternoon !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah he has a little Dr visit and goes right on Vacation.......ZZZzzzlacker.......LOL!!!



Think he is liking the SLACKING part to well ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah We're supposed to be in the mid to low 70's here all this week......not a bad Sept. really....only had one fire so far.....furnace has been shut down for months.....


I expect that will all change by the time we get back from across th pond......2 weeks changes a lot this time of yr. Leaves are getting quite colorful already...yellows/reds etc..


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Think he is liking the SLACKING part to well ! :msp_sneaky:



I'd "like" that but my "like" button is broke........must be tied into Dan's "I want" button somehow.......


----------



## tbone75

My puter is screwy , can't get to my home page or email ?


----------



## Scooterbum

Morning all


----------



## tbone75

Morning Scoot , how you getting along ?


----------



## Scooterbum

First cup of mud. Will know in a few............


----------



## Scooterbum

Thin the herd some and then go buy another saw........................makes no sense..........


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Thin the herd some and then go buy another saw........................makes no sense..........



Think its CAD ? LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Think its CAD ? LOL



I don't know.I'm still under a hunert' saws........maybe? LOL!!!


----------



## Scooterbum

Like button thingie still broke :{


----------



## tbone75

I see Super Slacker Danny down there !

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Like button thingie still broke :{



Mine stihl works ?


----------



## jimdad07

Mornin guys.


----------



## dancan

What's up fellas ???
Just got back in from a walkabout .




Cantdog said:


> 'Least II.......juz sayin'...personally.....I'm on the "Work' till ya die plan"



I got a little better plan than that one , Freedom 85 .


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I don't know.I'm still under a hunert' saws........maybe? LOL!!!



I could be around 2 hunert ? LOL 

They don't all run,yet !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> what's up fellas ???
> Just got back in from a walkabout .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little better plan than that one , freedom 85 .




lol!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What's up fellas ???
> Just got back in from a walkabout .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little better plan than that one , Freedom 85 .



Was yer eyes open ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Mornin guys.



Morning Stubby !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning old pharts and young bucks!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning old pharts and young bucks!



Morning Flap Jack !


----------



## dancan

Eyes is open and awake LOL


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm , I think I need a drill bit , I guess I gotta go to the shop to get one


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm , popular spot here this am .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My puter is screwy , can't get to my home page or email ?



Mine was last week but got it tuned up and now is too fast. Knows where I am headed before I can type in direction....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hmmmm , popular spot here this am .



Before breakfast entertainment center....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hmmmm , I think I need a drill bit , I guess I gotta go to the shop to get one


----------



## tbone75

I got lazy , went back to bed for 2 hrs. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


>



Which model is that one Ron? I can tell it's a gear drive... 770G? Don't tease... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind

Morning fellers....


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Morning fellers....



Morning Randy


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Which model is that one Ron? I can tell it's a gear drive... 770G? Don't tease... :msp_sneaky:



Don't think its a gear drive ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Randy. Got that saw ported yet?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Don't think its a gear drive ?



It is. You can tell by the direction of the recoil (See that motor turns backwards) and the way the bar is mounted. 

(I may have a slight thing for old Homelite saws... I've got the 7-19, 7-21, 770G.... that's all right now... )


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> It is. You can tell by the direction of the recoil (See that motor turns backwards) and the way the bar is mounted.
> 
> (I may have a slight thing for old Homelite saws... I've got the 7-19, 7-21, 770G.... that's all right now... )



Ya got me ! Didn't notice that recoil till you said that ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

The fact that I'm working hard to get to my three to get them in good order means they are fresh on my mind. Neat old saws and they have a nice sound level... one that tells the neighbors you are up and don't care that they are hung over after partying all night!


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , where's that drillbit ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmm , where's that drillbit ??



Keep looking , may find it in a couple days ? LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Found half a double wide. 12X60 for free.Has all heat and air.My shop is a 12X60 single wide, this would be nice to bolt up.
Just have to see what it will cost to have moved. About 30 miles away.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Why my Stihl always starts! Boss won't let me get ethanol free at the pump but these are OK....I don't understand but what ever!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dang where did everyone run to?


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Afternoon kids!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Hey Adam!


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey Adam!



How goes it jimmy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dang where did everyone run to?



Making up for yesterday I guess ?
Just got up from my second 2 hr nap today ! Must need it ?


----------



## tbone75

Got to go pick up pills and mower fuel. LOL To bad bean gas won't work ! Got lots of that stuff !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> How goes it jimmy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Goes well.. cut some concrete now goofing off for the afternoon waiting for that clock on the wall!


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Got to go pick up pills and mower fuel. LOL To bad bean gas won't work ! Got lots of that stuff !



Man ya' gotta stop the gas stuff, I just had an image of saving gas..........LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Man ya' gotta stop the gas stuff, I just had an image of saving gas..........LOL!!!



Running low now.
Wonder what she will feed me tonight ? :msp_smile:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Man ya' gotta stop the gas stuff, I just had an image of saving gas..........LOL!!!



Hose and a bottle ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

Another day begins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Hose and a bottle ? :hmm3grin2orange:



Close........scuba tank on your back with a big hand pump...............I gotta get back ta' work. LOL!!!


----------



## Scooterbum

Half of a Modular

The link for the half wide. Think it would be hard to mate up to a single wide that same size?
Doesn't look in bad shape. Thinks it's a 2000 model.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Anything is possible Scoot! Depending on the price of the move and a little bit of prior planning, may not be too bad.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Keep looking , may find it in a couple days ? LOL



No drillbit to seen , gonna haveta go back tomorrow , durnnit ......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Half of a Modular
> 
> The link for the half wide. Think it would be hard to mate up to a single wide that same size?
> Doesn't look in bad shape. Thinks it's a 2000 model.



Is it on wheels or does it need an air float to move it?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Half of a Modular
> 
> The link for the half wide. Think it would be hard to mate up to a single wide that same size?
> Doesn't look in bad shape. Thinks it's a 2000 model.



Don't think it would be to bad to mate up,seen a couple done that way. 2 single wides a couple times too. X-BIL did that , worked out very nice !
Plus the heat and air ! make a sweet shop !


----------



## tbone75

Hate wasting most of my day sleeping ! Won't sleep tonight !
But the body says it needs it. Better do what it says for now ! LOL

May go to the shop for a bit , with a stupid mask on ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Close........scuba tank on your back with a big hand pump...............I gotta get back ta' work. LOL!!!



No need for the hand pump , got lots of pressure ! :hmm3grin2orange:


That is sick ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is it on wheels or does it need an air float to move it?



Most of the time they take the axles off of them now. But they can be borrowed !


----------



## tbone75

Not as healed up as I thought.
Took all I had to get them 5 gal. jugs into my truck !

That really sucked !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Most of the time they take the axles off of them now. But they can be borrowed !



We move them on an extendable air float, pulled by a Kenworth W900. Wonder how many gallons of diesel to get there n back....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We move them on an extendable air float, pulled by a Kenworth W900. Wonder how many gallons of diesel to get there n back....LOL



More than its worth ! LOL

That one looks to have been moved,could stihl have the axles under it ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> More than its worth ! LOL
> 
> That one looks to have been moved,could stihl have the axles under it ?



I can`t see any blocking under it or temp jacks so it likely is sitting on wheels.


----------



## tbone75

Scoot just match up the floor so its level , the roof can be fixed easy nuff. Take the siding off the one you have now to mate it up. Then you can open it up if need be. Just bolt it together like they do normal double wides.
Take some work , but really don't think it would be to bad ? I know you could use a double size shop !
My X-BIL did build a new roof over the 2 he put together.Then sided the whole thing,can't tell it was ever a trailer !
A shop don't need to be that purdy ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

It's on wheels. I'm getting ready to go look and get a price on transport. Get them to drop it in my field. Should be able to move it around later with the tractor.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can`t see any blocking under it or temp jacks so it likely is sitting on wheels.



Bet it is on wheels. They had to move it from some where ?


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Scoot just match up the floor so its level , the roof can be fixed easy nuff. Take the siding off the one you have now to mate it up. Then you can open it up if need be. Just bolt it together like they do normal double wides.
> Take some work , but really don't think it would be to bad ? I know you could use a double size shop !
> My X-BIL did build a new roof over the 2 he put together.Then sided the whole thing,can't tell it was ever a trailer !
> A shop don't need to be that purdy ! LOL



That's sorta what I figured. New roof and wrap the whole mess with vinyl siding.


----------



## Scooterbum

Be back in a bit.............


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> It's on wheels. I'm getting ready to go look and get a price on transport. Get them to drop it in my field. Should be able to move it around later with the tractor.



Not hard to move with a tractor at all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Scoot just match up the floor so its level , the roof can be fixed easy nuff. Take the siding off the one you have now to mate it up. Then you can open it up if need be. Just bolt it together like they do normal double wides.
> Take some work , but really don't think it would be to bad ? I know you could use a double size shop !
> My X-BIL did build a new roof over the 2 he put together.Then sided the whole thing,can't tell it was ever a trailer !
> A shop don't need to be that purdy ! LOL



Exactly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not hard to move with a tractor at all.



As long as the ground is firm/hard. No fun moving them around on soft ground, we have 2" thick plywood sheets to lay out where the wheels will travel and shift them along as the building moves. Usually need a big front end loader to push it into place, truck is about useless on soft ground.


----------



## roncoinc

jimmy in nc said:


> which model is that one ron? I can tell it's a gear drive... 770g? Don't tease... :msp_sneaky:





707g


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 707g



Hows Ron today ? Do anything fun ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> 707g



95ccs at a max of 6000 RPM and a Gear drive.. that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Hows Ron today ? Do anything fun ?



As a matter of fact i did ! 

got some more lumber for my shop.
it is going to be purdy 
another couple of trips and should have enuf.
dont look like much but over 60 boards there,a lot over 12 in wide..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

The old Homelites are a little heavy.... and some don't like the manual oiler thing..they are all lazy and such!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> 95ccs at a max of 6000 RPM and a Gear drive.. that's what I'm talking about!



chug,chug,chug,..BrAAAaaaaaaaaPPpppppp !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> The old Homelites are a little heavy.... and some don't like the manual oiler thing..they are all lazy and such!



Got a few more of them old thangs too.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> chug,chug,chug,..BrAAAaaaaaaaaPPpppppp !!!!!!!!!!!!!



EXACTLY! Alright.. headed to the house..enough of this office for today!!!uttahere2:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> As a matter of fact i did !
> 
> got some more lumber for my shop.
> it is going to be purdy
> another couple of trips and should have enuf.
> dont look like much but over 60 boards there,a lot over 12 in wide..



Good start ! Better get to building ! Weather is going to sneak up on ya !


----------



## dancan

Nice tarp Ron !


----------



## farrell

I all jacked up on mt dew!

Or life

Can't tell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I all jacked up on mt dew!
> 
> Or life
> 
> Can't tell
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Its all good ! 

Tried another Dew today , stihl taste funny ?


----------



## farrell

Hello?

Is anybody there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dancan

Adam , I was busy lookin fer some case halves for ya but all I could were jokers .











I'll keep lookin for ya .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Nice tarp Ron !



Dan,,,,,,,,,,,, go lay down .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good start ! Better get to building ! Weather is going to sneak up on ya !



Thats only part of the pile,heres the rest.
dont need much more.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Dan,,,,,,,,,,,, go lay down .



I can't , not time for my 8:00 meds


----------



## dancan

But my beer will keep me company till them


----------



## farrell

I'm really startin worry bout the wife

Getting harder for her to breath and swallow not eatin much doesn't feel like do anything always in pain

And I am really gettin pizzed cause the hospital and docs are dragging their feet and not doing a dam thing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I'm really startin worry bout the wife
> 
> Getting harder for her to breath and swallow not eatin much doesn't feel like do anything always in pain
> 
> And I am really gettin pizzed cause the hospital and docs are dragging their feet and not doing a dam thing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I would think about taking her into the ER .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats only part of the pile,heres the rest.
> dont need much more.



2x4s ! Need lots of them !


----------



## dancan

What John said !

On both counts !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> What John said !



What John said !!


----------



## tbone75

Had a buddy show up a little while ago , wanted to do some shooting. We shot his 44mag , 380 & 9mm. LOL Didn't even shoot any of mine ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> What John said !!



You hear that Adam !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You hear that Adam !!



I think he left already !!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep.......Ummmmmhummmm...........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I think he left already !!



Think hes at work ?


----------



## roncoinc

Yep,,gots us some canmedians fer sure ......

got a box today........

will havta think about this..


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin , you doin any distillery tours ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 2x4s ! Need lots of them !



Depends on size but one every 16" for the walls plus add 8 just for the walls,4 or so for a door opening. Roof will take one every 16" plus 3 for starter and overhang/fascia rafters.


----------



## farrell

Yes I am at work

Yes I was considering takin her to the ER 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Yep,,gots us some canmedians fer sure ......
> 
> got a box today........
> 
> will havta think about this..



Daum fine lookin hat you got there !!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Bird huntin was a bust. Did nail some tree rats, tasty! Came home and been working on the boy's room and some other hobby farm chores that been needin doing. Back to work tomorrow, nother 6:30 start and late day. When play you gotta pay.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yep,,gots us some canmedians fer sure ......
> 
> got a box today........
> 
> will havta think about this..





Don't look a gift hoss in the muffler.....nice hat Ron...congrats!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yep,,gots us some canmedians fer sure ......
> 
> got a box today........
> 
> will havta think about this..


 See you have some, real chainsaws there.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin , you doin any distillery tours ?




LOLLOLOL!!!! Ya think????....


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Yes I am at work
> 
> Yes I was considering takin her to the ER
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Stop considering, get on yer way.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yep,,gots us some canmedians fer sure ......
> 
> got a box today........
> 
> will havta think about this..



I want that Pioneer !!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> LOLLOLOL!!!! Ya think????....



Sooooooo , that's what the new "attendant" was for .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I want that Pioneer !!



That`s a 620 Super!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yes I am at work
> 
> Yes I was considering takin her to the ER
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Getting hard to breathe and eat ! Its time to go !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a 620 Super!!



Sure would look good with my 750 !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I`ve survived a few Winery tours, weave wobble blurr , durn feet don`t know where I wants to go.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Getting hard to breathe and eat ! Its time to go !!



Def!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure would look good with my 750 !



Yep!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sooooooo , that's what the new "attendant" was for .



To...... make "arrangements"...yes...an she's good at that......knows me well.......by now....


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stop considering, get on yer way.



One problem............

she refuses to go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep!



Not likely I can talk him out of it ! LOL

But I will try !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> One problem............
> 
> she refuses to go
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Don't give her a choice ! Pick her up and take her !


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> One problem............
> 
> she refuses to go
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Put your foot down man!! Sick people will hold out til its often too late, after all they are sick and don`t make good decisions.


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> One problem............
> 
> she refuses to go
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Take her out for some icecream .....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put your foot down man!! Sick people will hold out til its often too late, after all they are sick and don`t make good decisions.



No chit ! Dang near cost me big time !


----------



## dancan

John's right , you don't win any prizes at being stubborn , best be safe than sorry .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> john's right , you don't win any prizes at being stubborn , best be safe than sorry .




10-four...


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John's right , you don't win any prizes at being stubborn , best be safe than sorry .



Won't be so hard to get me to the doc any more !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Not likely I can talk him out of it ! LOL
> 
> But I will try !



That one runs.

dont even THINK about trying !! LOL !!


----------



## farrell

If you guys only knew my wife.........

She is liable to kick my azz!

She won't go willingly 

I would have to drag her kicking and screaming

I will need back up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put your foot down man!! Sick people will hold out til its often too late, after all they are sick and don`t make good decisions.



John is a good example of that !!

a few more hours ,,,,and................................


----------



## tbone75

If I had went to the doc the day before like the OL tried to get me to do , I would never had been in such bad shape !

Next time she says I need to see the doc , I am going !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That one runs.
> 
> dont even THINK about trying !! LOL !!



Hell yes I will try !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John is a good example of that !!
> 
> a few more hours ,,,,and................................



The doc told the OL,one more hour would have been to late !


----------



## Mastermind

roncoinc said:


> John is a good example of that !!
> 
> a few more hours ,,,,and................................



Hey.........I started a thread about porting a saw I would love for you to check out......

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/245446-10.htm#post4535381


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> If you guys only knew my wife.........
> 
> She is liable to kick my azz!
> 
> She won't go willingly
> 
> I would have to drag her kicking and screaming
> 
> I will need back up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Well,get help !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> John is a good example of that !!
> 
> a few more hours ,,,,and................................



My experience has taught me not to depend on a sick persons reasoning.I now act first and let the questions be answered later.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Well,get help !



Text my mother

The OL will listen to her!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Text my mother
> 
> The OL will listen to her!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Get on it and get it done.


----------



## jimdad07

Get her in Adam, knock her out and do what you gotta do.


----------



## dancan

Hey Ron , yur wanted out there LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Ron , yur wanted out there LOL



I seen where Ron was out there looking for coveralls.


----------



## Mastermind

pioneerguy600 said:


> I seen where Ron was out there looking for coveralls.



He ain't gettin mine.......they're experienced... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

He's down there , must be countin his 2x4's .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> He's down there , must be countin his 2x4's .



He stihl needs a few more yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> He ain't gettin mine.......they're experienced... :msp_biggrin:



I will see if I can get him some Stihl coveralls and suspenders to match his hat....LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will see if I can get him some Stihl coveralls and suspenders to match his hat....LOL



Then he could stand and walk tall .....


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> He ain't gettin mine.......they're experienced... :msp_biggrin:



Think yer gonna have to yell at Ron again , he missed that post I bet ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think yer gonna have to yell at Ron again , he missed that post I bet ?



He hasn`t signed off yet.
Maybe Robin would know approximately the size Ron takes for coveralls.


----------



## roncoinc

Mastermind said:


> He ain't gettin mine.......they're experienced... :msp_biggrin:



I want mine to say .

" MASTERMIND WORK COVERALL'S " !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> He stihl needs a few more yet.



I figure like thuty more ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> He's down there , must be countin his 2x4's .




probably getting cunfused between th "2s" and "4s" could be.....so much...or...twice as much....


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I figure like thuty more ?



He cutting them with a bandsaw mill?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> He hasn`t signed off yet.
> Maybe Robin would know approximately the size Ron takes for coveralls.



Are you considering the fact i KNOW where you live !!??????

And DAn can be bribed into doing things if enuf cotton kandy and beer is involved ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I figure like thuty more ?



Randy wants you to tell who the raffle is for in his thread. Got a funny feeling about this ?


----------



## dancan

Some things can't be bought ..........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Are you considering the fact i KNOW where you live !!??????
> 
> And DAn can be bribed into doing things if enuf cotton kandy and beer is involved ???



Beer will do it,he has nuff cotton candy I think ? LOL

He knows how to get into that shop with Huskys !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Some things can't be bought ..........



Yea and your not one of them !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> He cutting them with a bandsaw mill?



Yes,,but i forgot what brand..

Has a deal with several tree service co's.
they get to dump whatever they want at his place and leave the good wood by the mill.
he takes his tractor and takes care of the junk.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yes,,but i forgot what brand..
> 
> Has a deal with several tree service co's.
> they get to dump whatever they want at his place and leave the good wood by the mill.
> he takes his tractor and takes care of the junk.



That`s a good source of raw wood, better use of it than just firewood.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> He hasn`t signed off yet.
> Maybe Robin would know approximately the size Ron takes for coveralls.




Gonna guess here......don't remember what is what buyin coveralls....but would say pant size on th smurf....might be...somethin like 30-30...or 29-30....'course ain't seem him in a couple yrs...could well have expanded eating the guormet food he posts......But I would guess Ron don't fluctuate much......IMHO....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Gonna guess here......don't remember what is what buyin coveralls....but would say pant size on th smurf....might be...somethin like 30-30...or 29-30....'course ain't seem him in a couple yrs...could well have expanded eating the guormet food he posts......But I would guess Ron don't fluctuate much......IMHO....



Not that tall is he?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not that tall is he?



No......but his whiskers make up for any height......ZZ RON!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> No......but his whiskers make up for any height......ZZ RON!!!



Hey Robin !!

neighbors three doors down sez they givin out makers mark !!

better git down there !!


you aint left yet ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No......but his whiskers make up for any height......ZZ RON!!!



Does his guitar spin.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hey Robin !!
> 
> neighbors three doors down sez they givin out makers mark !!
> 
> better git down there !!
> 
> 
> you aint left yet ??




Chit-aw-gawd-am.....I'm going right by your place on Sat too!!!!...LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

You guys are some sneaky SOGs !!

Thanks is all I can do for now ! Maybe I can do more later ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I heard that Billy was looking for another bandmate to join them. Specially a guy that can run a chainsaw fer special effects n stuff....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys are some sneaky SOGs !!
> 
> Thanks is all I can do for now ! Maybe I can do more later ?



Absolutely nothing more needed.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You guys are some sneaky SOGs !!
> 
> Thanks is all I can do for now ! Maybe I can do more later ?



Need not worry John.....you do more than your share every day.....you are appreciated...


----------



## tbone75

You guys are really sumpin !

Sure happy to call you all my friends !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You guys are really sumpin !
> 
> Sure happy to call you all my friends !




The honor is ours John.........not sure this (the largest ever) thread would have ever made it this far without you....seriously ....we bowdown.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> The honor is ours John.........not sure this (the largest ever) thread would have ever made it this far without you....seriously ....we bowdown.



I just BS a lot is all ! LOL 

You guys here are my kind of people ! Every one of yas are some great people !

I really prefer to give than receive ! Not very good at taking ! But seems I have no choice this time ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I just BS a lot is all ! LOL
> 
> You guys here are my kind of people ! Every one of yas are some great people !
> 
> I really prefer to give than receive ! Not very good at taking ! But seems I have no choice this time ! :msp_sneaky:



You deserve it John and everyone wants to help. Can't think of a better person to help!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright...I'd love to hang around but I must walk the dogs then call it a night.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I would think about taking her into the ER .



Yep I agree man. ER. Scew waiting on the Dr's. Did you call them and let them know?


Rick


----------



## tbone75

That darn Smurf started all this ! :msp_sneaky:

Guess that is a real friend !

Just like the rest of you are !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright...I'd love to hang around but I must walk the dogs then call it a night.



Nite Flappy


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I just BS a lot is all ! LOL
> 
> You guys here are my kind of people ! Every one of yas are some great people !
> 
> I really prefer to give than receive ! Not very good at taking ! But seems I have no choice this time ! :msp_sneaky:



"Like"!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I just BS a lot is all ! LOL
> 
> You guys here are my kind of people ! Every one of yas are some great people !
> 
> I really prefer to give than receive ! Not very good at taking ! But seems I have no choice this time ! :msp_sneaky:



You are sort of the , anchor desk, that this thread revolves around. You are there when most of us are off doing our thing and keep the thread from falling off page 1.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Well,get help !



Time to enlist a parent for help 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are sort of the , anchor desk, that this thread revolves around. You are there when most of us are off doing our thing and keep the thread from falling off page 1.



I have been slacking a little ! LOL But I do try ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have been slacking a little ! LOL But I do try ! LOL



You just had a time out and a very good reason for having one.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You just had a time out and a very good reason for having one.



Time out over !!

back to work !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Time out over !!
> 
> back to work !!!



He`s getting his sea legs back gradually.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Yay to google chrome and safe script. Glad I finally got it set up. Tapatalk is nice but not as quick as a read.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

Had to give the OL her birthday back rub.Can't do much else ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Finally. 
Dam hackers


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !


----------



## Scooterbum

Morning All


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Morning All



Morning Young Bison!!!!

Hows your day starting. 

I'm hitting the hay.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !



Morning Dan. 

Night Dan.


----------



## Scooterbum

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Young Bison!!!!
> 
> Hows your day starting.
> 
> I'm hitting the hay.......



Starting out good. Actually slept for a change.
Didn't realize you lived almost close enough to toss a rock at.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep it's morning again.....got young Willey on the job yesterday.....bringing him up to speed on the copper work progam...damn good worker.....worked copper with me before..exxcellent study....only have three more days and he is in charge for this portion of the job for the next two weeks....Friday morning he'll get a quick Pit Bull lesson in being referee between the roofers on the crew.....animals......last week I heard a racket on the other side of the building...went to investigate....two guys up in 65' FWD man lifts, swearing and hollering and jousting and throwing stuff at each other from the buckets and this is on the deck around the huge in ground pool....looked like some damn sci-fi movie.....just shook my head, never said a word, walked over and overrode both machines from main control panels, lowered the baskets to within ten feet of the surface of the pool....in the deep end.....shut the diesels down.....and spoke some words....it was very quiet.....been more work than talk ever since.......good boys.....but (sigh) still boys......not sure what part they got most....could have the mention of the fact that they would both end up in the deeep end of the pool if I had to take control of the machines again.....so they would be soaking wet as they went down the road talking to themselves...not to return..LOL....good boys....now....Willey can handle 'em...like the Pit Bull....he ain't all that shy....LOL!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all!


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like Adam never got back last night ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hope he took his wife in to be checked out....sounds pretty scary.


----------



## dancan

Hope things turned out for the best .


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Stubby!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Morning guys



Is for some of us,not so good for those gotta work ! LOL !!

lets see,,,what do i "WANT" to do today


----------



## roncoinc

No Dancaint this mornin ?


----------



## dancan

I "Can" go look for some drillbits today .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Robin your lift story sounds like some the mess I deal with. Frustrating at the time but rather funny looking back.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Robin your lift story sounds like some the mess I deal with. Frustrating at the time but rather funny looking back.



LOL I thought you might find that familiar...LOL!!!


----------



## SawTroll

Cantdog said:


> LOL I thought you might find that familiar...LOL!!!



Aren't you in Scotland by now? :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

The OL Slug sleeping is all messed up again. Just got up ! LOL Didn't get to bed till bot 1:30am .
Should be the last visit for the nurse today?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> The OL Slug sleeping is all messed up again. Just got up ! LOL Didn't get to bed till bot 1:30am .
> Should be the last visit for the nurse today?



That's just what you think....Randy Mac took up a collection and has funded Nurse Ratchet stopping by!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's just what you think....Randy Mac took up a collection and has funded Nurse Ratchet stopping by!



Think I had her one day in the hospital ! ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Think I had her one day in the hospital ! ! :msp_ohmy:



Ohh so you two have already been acquainted. Great!


----------



## tbone75

Didn't make it to the shop yesterday,too many other things happen !
Going down there today , I think ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Didn't make it to the shop yesterday,too many other things happen !
> Going down there today , I think ? LOL



Well...Be careful! You got your Life Call around your neck?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Woohoo tapatalk still works...site down for maintenance it looks like.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BACK UP!! Woohooo!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well...Be careful! You got your Life Call around your neck?



No , but I will wear that stupid mask ! :msp_angry:


----------



## Mastermind

Good day men. Looks like the fundraiser is going very well. I was hoping for the best, but planning for the worst. I was gonna send out a slew of emails had the site stayed down. :msp_wink:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Starting out good. Actually slept for a change.
> Didn't realize you lived almost close enough to toss a rock at.



I'm gonna be closer after finishing 3 moves. Lol

I work in MD.


----------



## Cantdog

SawTroll said:


> Aren't you in Scotland by now? :msp_confused:



No....not until 10/06....leave Boston the 5th


----------



## BigDaddyR

Back up again for now. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

AS is back up!!!!!

Rock and Roll!!!!!








I got nothin ........


----------



## BigDaddyR

I came home, sat on my flippy cap and took a nap. Don't ever do that. Stress is tiring.


----------



## BigDaddyR

That was short lived. Back to Google Chrome I guess.


----------



## tbone75

This chit is getting very old !

But nothing we can do ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nope you got that right John.


----------



## BigDaddyR

whatcha think John.

Husqvarna 350 carby. Calls for Walbro in the IPL. Go Walbro or Zama?


----------



## Cantdog

Well good to see we are back up and running.........MORNIN' ZZZzzzlackerZZzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Couldn't get the wife to go to the ER 

The docs didn't send the ultra sound results to the other hospital

So waitin on biopsy appointment yet

Our doc did tell us that it is a "solid complex nodule" about an inch in size and in need of immediate biopsy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dancan

I sure hope they get on top of things Adam .


----------



## Stihl 041S

We're all pulling for you Adam.


----------



## dancan

Hey Adam !
Hey Rob !
Hey Robin !


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> I sure hope they get on top of things Adam .



No chit!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## farrell

Thanks guys!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dancan

While AS was on vacation , Jim and Jimmy were busy splittin wood .

[video=youtube_share;uv0pMk5sdHs]http://youtu.be/uv0pMk5sdHs[/video]


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> While AS was on vacation , Jim and Jimmy were busy splittin wood .
> 
> [video=youtube_share;uv0pMk5sdHs]http://youtu.be/uv0pMk5sdHs[/video]



Funny thing is Jimmy has one of those. Morning all.


----------



## dancan

I wouldn't doubt it a bit LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I wouldn't doubt it a bit LOL



Good luck Adam...dealing with Drs is never one of my favorites....


Looks like Linkschmucks is back again........can't seem to get more than a couple hrs without redirection......


----------



## dancan

ScriptSafe runnin keeps them at bay LOL
Your "attendant" best be takin some pics of the Stihlleries .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> While AS was on vacation , Jim and Jimmy were busy splittin wood .
> 
> [video=youtube_share;uv0pMk5sdHs]http://youtu.be/uv0pMk5sdHs[/video]



You know that's one of the hardest Gravely attachments to find...and I stumbled into one here on AS. Its neat but I prefer hydraulic splitters.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all! Dry wallers come in today to skim the walls. Ready for this bathroom to be done...


Pics of my last night activities.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> ScriptSafe runnin keeps them at bay LOL
> Your "attendant" best be takin some pics of the Stihlleries .



I'm sure she will "attend" to that!! LOL!!


----------



## dancan

Well , off to the shop to find a drill for the drillbit .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Well , off to the shop to find a drill for the drillbit .



Hope your bit works better than this site !!


----------



## Scooterbum

Morning all. Anybody seen the Slug this AM ?


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Morning all. Anybody seen the Slug this AM ?



Saw him someplace else early this mornin.


----------



## Scooterbum

Good, probably just curled up somewhere with a bowl of beans and a spam samich..........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lunch time check in, no posts by the Slug on this thread this mornin. He`s bein a real sllaaacckkeerrrzz.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Morning all. Anybody seen the Slug this AM ?



Just now got on here ! Had to go a different way to get here. Usually use settings,but just took me to a blank page ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just now got on here ! Had to go a different way to get here. Usually use settings,but just took me to a blank page ?



Its been a real biotch lately finding ways around that Linkbucks crap but my setup through Google Chrome with the Java Script disabled has been working thus far.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its been a real biotch lately finding ways around that Linkbucks crap but my setup through Google Chrome with the Java Script disabled has been working thus far.



I have fire fox & no script , it works fine. But the settings button on here don't ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have fire fox & no script , it works fine. But the settings button on here don't ! LOL



I got away from Fire Fox years ago, too slow. Can you get Google Chrome loaded on your computer or would the download take too long?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got away from Fire Fox years ago, too slow. Can you get Google Chrome loaded on your computer or would the download take too long?



It would take a while . LOL

But I will give it a try !

Says it will take 3-4 hrs to down load. LOL

I will just start it when I go to bed tonight !


----------



## farrell

Afternoon fellas!

The ball seems to be rollin now

The wife saw the family doc this morning 

Apparently the doc is very concerned now cause of how fast this is progressing

The wife goes to see a ENTS specialist in the morning to try and get the biopsy done faster

Guess they found two nodules in the ultrasound


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Afternoon fellas!
> 
> The ball seems to be rollin now
> 
> The wife saw the family doc this morning
> 
> Apparently the doc is very concerned now cause of how fast this is progressing
> 
> The wife goes to see a ENTS specialist in the morning to try and get the biopsy done faster
> 
> Guess they found two nodules in the ultrasound
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Glad there getting off there azzses !!
Keep us in the loop !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Glad there getting off there azzses !!
> Keep us in the loop !



From the way the wife talked...........

The doc looked down her throat jump outta her chair and ran to get this etns appointment setup for the am 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dancan

Good to hear the ball is rolling !


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> From the way the wife talked...........
> 
> The doc looked down her throat jump outta her chair and ran to get this etns appointment setup for the am
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Keeping my fingers crossed for you guys. It's always scary. 

I would be documenting dates and times while still fresh in your mind in case you ever need to reference them. ESP the results not being forwarded to the hospital. 

When my wife's mamagram came back we were at the surgeons within a day or two and she was lined up for surgery in short order and it was "only" stage zero. 

Keep em in check man. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> From the way the wife talked...........
> 
> The doc looked down her throat jump outta her chair and ran to get this etns appointment setup for the am
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Keep on there azz if ya have to ! Make sure they keep things moving !

We are here if we can do anything ????


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Keep on there azz if ya have to ! Make sure they keep things moving !
> 
> We are here if we can do anything ????



Got beer?

Oh wait better yet "shine"!



Tryin to stay positive but not workin so well


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Got beer?
> 
> Oh wait better yet "shine"!
> 
> 
> 
> Tryin to stay positive but not workin so well



Got both ! LOL And some of that Apple Pie stuff they make ! LOL

Why ?? I don't drink ?? LOL


Know a little of what your going through , OL had a scare couple yrs ago. Thought she had boob cancer , turned out to be nothing !
Scary as hell till she talked to the doc after all the test showed it was nothing !

Hang in there buddy ! And your wife too !


----------



## farrell

Thanks guys!

Takin off from hydrants tonight so I can take wife to the specialist I the am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tbone75

Went parts hunting , didn't find one dang thing I wanted to find ?

The 371 case seems to be gone or very well hid ? Hope I didn't scrap it ?

Needed a choke for a Dolmar 133 , don't have that either !

Need a oil pump for a Eeko , just to far under the pile ! I do know I have that ! Should have 2-3 of them ! LOL

Looked for a 46cc Poulan I have ? Not sure where it went now either ? Know its stihl here !!

Shop is just to screwed up to find chit !

Got a pile of parts while I was laid up,boxes every where !

Need to move some stuff to a camper ! OL has one filled up with her chit already ! Did give me a lot more room in the basement ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Checkin to see if the pic postin works .


----------



## dancan

Yup , that's working .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Adam keeping you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## tbone75

Go drill bit hunting today Danny ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just got a call.. 3 hours with two dry wall finishers and they are done! $60 / ea.... sounds like a heck of a deal to me... but I also know what i"m doing tomorrow night.. painting.... :msp_angry:


Bring this project to an end though which will keep Mrs. Jimmy in NC very happy.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Went parts hunting , didn't find one dang thing I wanted to find ?
> 
> The 371 case seems to be gone or very well hid ? Hope I didn't scrap it ?
> 
> Needed a choke for a Dolmar 133 , don't have that either !
> 
> Need a oil pump for a Eeko , just to far under the pile ! I do know I have that ! Should have 2-3 of them ! LOL
> 
> Looked for a 46cc Poulan I have ? Not sure where it went now either ? Know its stihl here !!
> 
> Shop is just to screwed up to find chit !
> 
> Got a pile of parts while I was laid up,boxes every where !
> 
> Need to move some stuff to a camper ! OL has one filled up with her chit already ! Did give me a lot more room in the basement ! LOL



This was my whole day ! LOL


----------



## Mastermind

Hi.........

Buck my Links :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Just got a call.. 3 hours with two dry wall finishers and they are done! $60 / ea.... sounds like a heck of a deal to me... but I also know what i"m doing tomorrow night.. painting.... :msp_angry:
> 
> 
> Bring this project to an end though which will keep Mrs. Jimmy in NC very happy.



Good thing your getting that done !

Think you will be getting another project bout the end of next week. I hope ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Hi.........
> 
> Buck my Links :msp_sneaky:



Hi Moobs !

That saw is doing very good !

Thanks very very much !!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Go drill bit hunting today Danny ? LOL



Daum , you fergot to remind me , oh well , there's always tomorrow .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Good thing your getting that done !
> 
> Think you will be getting another project bout the end of next week. I hope ! LOL



No rush at all. I have to make it wait to finish this John Deere 55EV and the Werus SEL 100. After that.. then I'll get back to my stuff. 


I did take 20 minutes during my LOOOONG lunch today with dad to pull the magneto off his Gravely he dropped at my house and made him fix his own junk in my yard! Teach him to bring it and drop it off.... now I'm going to run the pizz out of his with the electric start and double low gears. Just in time for fall clean up of the woods line! 


I've actually had a great day.. spent most of the morning here at the office running the Alaskan Chisel (Stihl MS250) and a Makita Electric chisel (7 1/4" circular saw) re-decking a tilt deck 10 ton trailer. Rough cut oak 2x8's are some tough stuff to cut with the skill saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sharpening/filing chains, gettin ready for the big cut. Everything from the two 066`s on down will get a chance on this one. Hmm, 47 chainsaws divided by the number of trees to cut X the chain oil, mix oil and gasoline needed = ...............a lot of dayuum oil n gas......LOL


----------



## dancan

When and where ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> When and where ?



Possibly this weekend or at latest first of next week. Surveyor marking out the road and right of way for the power lines/poles today.


----------



## dancan

I'll go supervise this weekend LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'll go supervise this weekend LOL



Ifn we`re cuttin I`ll let ya know.


----------



## dancan

Good weather for cutting this weekend .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Good weather for cutting this weekend .



Good n dry but heard the wind might be a tad high.


----------



## dancan

helps for directional felling LOL


----------



## tbone75

Something screwy with my puter ? The like button don't work now ? Did earlier ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> helps for directional felling LOL



Only ifn the face cut is downwind.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Something screwy with my puter ? The like button don't work now ? Did earlier ?



A couple of days back I could ,like, my own posts.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Something screwy with my puter ? The like button don't work now ? Did earlier ?



I'd "like" to believe the issue is on yur end LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Sad day today .. 

VERY sad day .. 

It went away with a new owner 

And all my years of memories with it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,......................


----------



## pioneerguy600

I heard that others are having difficulty with their like buttons, some are just plain missing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Sad day today ..
> 
> VERY sad day ..
> 
> It went away with a new owner
> 
> And all my years of memories with it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,......................




I feel for ya Ron. A piece of me went away with each bike I sold.......:msp_sad:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> A couple of days back I could ,like, my own posts.



You would be the only one !!!









JK...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You would be the only one !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK...



Only for a few hours when the site was really screwed up, couldn`t rep or like others ,just me self....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You would be the only one !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK...



Looks like the dude that bought yer bike would need a big one with heavy suspension mods......LOL


----------



## dancan

Say it aint so , they can take the memories too :msp_scared:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Is the sign in broken in the site. Can't see it on my laptop. Only the register button. Be very nice when its all fixed and the trouble makers move on and get bored of causing issues here. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like the dude that bought yer bike would need a big one with heavy suspension mods......LOL



Yup,,but the onboard air comp can pump up the shocks pretty stiff !! LOL !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Sad day today ..
> 
> VERY sad day ..
> 
> It went away with a new owner
> 
> And all my years of memories with it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,......................



Sorry to see that man. Might be selling mine and don't really want to. Times are tight so you do what you have too. 

Only consultation is that it for sure wont be the last one. To much in my blood. 




Rick


----------



## dancan

I'm not seeing any sign of the hack up here , only a couple features of the site are not up yet .
Try clearing all your browser files or try arbosistsite.com direct , not from a bookmarked link in your browser .
Did you install any of the script software on your lappy ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Say it aint so , they can take the memories too :msp_scared:



When yur old ya need the reminder of the memories around to remember ... 

once thats gone ,,no reminder,no memory


----------



## Scooterbum

Evening everyone !1
Haven't had a like button since this mess started.


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> I'm not seeing any sign of the hack up here , only a couple features of the site are not up yet .
> Try clearing all your browser files or try arbosistsite.com direct , not from a bookmarked link in your browser .
> Did you install any of the script software on your lappy ?



No, no installs on the IE browser and sign in worked before. May have turned some stuff off. I'll check the Chrome and see if sign in is on there. 


Rick


----------



## dancan

I think your wrong , how can it be a memory if you fergot ????
Write it down , put it on the internet .......


----------



## BigDaddyR

Dummy me. Chrome was signed in. Signed out to check and went to sign back in. and no joy. Register option only. 


Rick


----------



## Scooterbum

BigDaddyR said:


> No, no installs on the IE browser and sign in worked before. May have turned some stuff off. I'll check the Chrome and see if sign in is on there.
> 
> 
> Rick



Your signed in or you wouldn't be able to post.


----------



## dancan

He's got Tapatalk .


----------



## IEL

Finally, I'm back on......


----------



## dancan

No internet at skool ?


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> No internet at skool ?



I tried this morning, but linkbucks wouldn't let me on.

Seeing as I forgot to charge my phone, it was dead by lunch....

I guess it started working again after my phone died....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I feel for ya Ron. A piece of me went away with each bike I sold.......:msp_sad:



LOL!! That's why in nearly 40 yrs of riding I've only sold one (1)....I'm near stock... got almost all my pieces...plus 4 scooters down cellar and one project shovel head at the shop...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Sad day today ..
> 
> VERY sad day ..
> 
> It went away with a new owner
> 
> And all my years of memories with it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,......................



I can't like that....its tragic.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! That's why in nearly 40 yrs of riding I've only sold one (1)....I'm near stock... got almost all my pieces...plus 4 scooters down cellar and one project shovel head at the shop...



I couldn`t keep them all around, they took up too much space so off they went.I kept one and that keeps me from buying another.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Evening everyone !1
> Haven't had a like button since this mess started.



Thats ok,,nobody " likes" you anyway !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

On my old puter , new one is screwed ? Gonna have to play with it and really screw it up ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! That's why in nearly 40 yrs of riding I've only sold one (1)....I'm near stock... got almost all my pieces...plus 4 scooters down cellar and one project shovel head at the shop...



Ok,,sold one..have four,,one project = six ??

chit,,think i went thru that many before i got my driver lic !
15 yrs old drivin a flathead 74 to school !! LOl !

course $25 for a harley at that time was a lot of money !!

when i got my drivers lic i sold the 74 for $35 to buy a 55 chevy...i paid $35 for ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,sold one..have four,,one project = six ??
> 
> chit,,think i went thru that many before i got my driver lic !
> 15 yrs old drivin a flathead 74 to school !! LOl !
> 
> course $25 for a harley at that time was a lot of money !!
> 
> when i got my drivers lic i sold the 74 for $35 to buy a 55 chevy...i paid $35 for ..



Was the 55 new ?  Bout what they cost back then werent it ?


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> I can't like that....its tragic.



Funny,,went on CL tonite looking for Aspencades..........


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Was the 55 new ?  Bout what they cost back then werent it ?



Smart Axe !!


----------



## tbone75

You guys sure got quiet when I showed up ?

Dang SLACKERS !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just bumping around out there, gettin into trouble n stuff......LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,sold one..have four,,one project = six ??
> 
> chit,,think i went thru that many before i got my driver lic !
> 15 yrs old drivin a flathead 74 to school !! LOl !
> 
> course $25 for a harley at that time was a lot of money !!
> 
> when i got my drivers lic i sold the 74 for $35 to buy a 55 chevy...i paid $35 for ..



Since you knooow a little about bikes.
A buddy come by the other night with a 45" flathead motor. 36RLDxxxx. Now I know of "G" "WL" and "WR". But never heard of an "RLD". You?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ah...long day today and tomorrow. Gotta email you before you send anything John...


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Since you knooow a little about bikes.
> A buddy come by the other night with a 45" flathead motor. 36RLDxxxx. Now I know of "G" "WL" and "WR". But never heard of an "RLD". You?



Ol Biscut may know something ?


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Ol Biscut may know something ?



Had quite a few differences from a couple I had built.
Wan't quite ready to let put wrench to it to get nosey :}


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Since you knooow a little about bikes.
> A buddy come by the other night with a 45" flathead motor. 36RLDxxxx. Now I know of "G" "WL" and "WR". But never heard of an "RLD". You?



Metermaid??


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> He's got Tapatalk .



Yeah, what he said. 

Hey Scoot!


Rick


----------



## Scooterbum

Hey Rick !!

Not a servicar, came off of a solo frame.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Had quite a few differences from a couple I had built.
> Wan't quite ready to let put wrench to it to get nosey :}



Was it 68 when the motor number became the bike number? Or was that the last year there was no frame number.......

Lord I've forgotten. 

2C29955H5.......think I still remember that. 

First new vehicle in my life. Paid cash as a GI. Lol


----------



## Scooterbum

I have an old friend up north that's about 800 years old that still trues up my spokes when they get out of kilter.
He 's a walking bible on em'
Might be a good reason for a road trip. Been awhile...........


----------



## BigDaddyR

Any news on the shop expansion? Pretty nice set up you have. How's Cricket? Mr. T sleeping in the tree yet? LOL


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> I have an old friend up north that's about 800 years old that still trues up my spokes when they get out of kilter.
> He 's a walking bible on em'
> Might be a good reason for a road trip. Been awhile...........



Road trips are fun


Rick


----------



## Scooterbum

BigDaddyR said:


> Any news on the shop expansion? Pretty nice set up you have. How's Cricket? Mr. T sleeping in the tree yet? LOL
> 
> 
> Rick


 First come first serve. Just hope my guy gets there to hook up first.
Mr. T? not yet. Put him up there the other night and just pissed him off.
Cricket's taken to climbin' up with them though LOL!!
Thinkin' about puttin Tom up when hunting season comes in.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Its time for me tonight.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> First come first serve. Just hope my guy gets there to hook up first.
> Mr. T? not yet. Put him up there the other night and just pissed him off.
> Cricket's taken to climbin' up with them though LOL!!
> Thinkin' about puttin Tom up when hunting season comes in.



I can hear him peeved now. Lol. Must have been hilarious to see her go up these 

Can't blame you on Tom. Don't want any accidents. He won't be happy though not being able to follow you around. Like a dog he is. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Its time for me tonight.



Nite Flappy


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Its time for me tonight.



Night Jimmy!


Rick


----------



## Scooterbum

Stihl 041S said:


> Was it 68 when the motor number became the bike number? Or was that the last year there was no frame number.......
> 
> Lord I've forgotten.
> 
> 2C29955H5.......think I still remember that.
> 
> First new vehicle in my life. Paid cash as a GI. Lol



Seems to me that was the last year with no frame number. I sorta remember a 69 Ironhead I rode that had the numbers on the frame.
Kickin' cob webs now LOL!!


----------



## Scooterbum

low,
Night Jimmy.
Any news from Adam? This is a hard thread to follow


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> low,
> Night Jimmy.
> Any news from Adam? This is a hard thread to follow



Taking wife to specialist in the AM. Regular Dr expedited things after seeing her today. 


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> I have an old friend up north that's about 800 years old that still trues up my spokes when they get out of kilter.
> He 's a walking bible on em'
> Might be a good reason for a road trip. Been awhile...........



Maybe same guy I knew. 

Up in NY finger lakes area. 

Last I was there......rebuilt Knuckle motor was $500. 

Dot remember if it was 61 or 74. 

He had a 47 knuckle (Sigh...) with a side hack for $1500. 

All good but not stock wheels. 

I'm old.


----------



## Cantdog

Scooterbum said:


> Since you knooow a little about bikes.
> A buddy come by the other night with a 45" flathead motor. 36RLDxxxx. Now I know of "G" "WL" and "WR". But never heard of an "RLD". You?



Rl/RLD as the number states is likely a 32-36 45cid with total loss oiling.........."G" "WL" and "WR" versions are later with two oil separate oil pumps...one pressure and a separate scavenger (return) pump....everyone always laughs at the total loss oiling....certainly not politically or environmentally correct today...however....only fresh new oil ever went by a bearing...can't beat that with a stick for engine life...LOL!!!

First bike I owned was a 1942 "G" model 45.....early 70s chopper...suicide clutch, azz wiper shift...pull backs....6 over sporty front end, Trumpet front brake......crazy little rig.....took my drivers test on it....lost the guy in traffic twice.....passed.....LOL!!!


----------



## Scooterbum

Stihl 041S said:


> Maybe same guy I knew.
> 
> Up in NY finger lakes area.
> 
> Last I was there......rebuilt Knuckle motor was $500.
> 
> Dot remember if it was 61 or 74.
> 
> He had a 47 knuckle (Sigh...) with a side hack for $1500.
> 
> All good but not stock wheels.
> 
> I'm old.



Sigh is right. I actually did when I read this ......LOL!!

Shoot man I got dirt younger then you with those prices.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Seems to me that was the last year with no frame number. I sorta remember a 69 Ironhead I rode that had the numbers on the frame.
> Kickin' cob webs now LOL!!



Thanks for kickin them. 

Buddy built a 68 slabside with a 103-106? kit. 

Jerry Branch did the heads...........

I remember the day we final tuned it. Everybody brought over pipes and we tried them all till we found the best ones. 

Mike had them recorded as they were. 

"Speed Dents" and all. 

Led too many funerals....


----------



## Scooterbum

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks for kickin them.
> 
> Buddy built a 68 slabside with a 103-106? kit.
> 
> Jerry Branch did the heads...........
> 
> I remember the day we final tuned it. Everybody brought over pipes and we tried them all till we found the best ones.
> 
> Mike had them recorded as they were.
> 
> "Speed Dents" and all.
> 
> Led too many funerals....



Too many good brothers gone now...........on this end.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Sigh is right. I actually did when I read this ......LOL!!
> 
> Shoot man I got dirt younger then you with those prices.



Yeah I guess it was less than 35 years ago. Lol

I don't know many folks know much Harley lore on this coast.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Too many good brothers gone now...........on this end.



Yeah. A lot different in alot of ways. 

Some of the best times ever. 

Riding to Indio for breakfast.......

Now they sell fake kick starters for Harleys. LOL

I wasn't ready for that when I head that one. 

Thought the guy was kidding.


----------



## Scooterbum

Tweakin' a motor reminds of last yaer.

I went down to friends for a week in NC. He's there kickin' the crap out of a pan/shovel he just finished.
Seems he decided to go with a Hunts mag instead of the stock distributor. 3 hours later we finally get it dialed in and I'm really feelin' my age after all that kickin'. Kinda embarrassed even.
Thinkin' I'm really in bad shape I go sit on his Knuck for a bit. After sitting for awhile I kick it through and realize that shovel is anything but stock on compression.Turns out he's using like 12.5:1 pistons with the heads shaved to boot.
Never said a word all that time. Just grinned. As it turned out he had Flywheels out of a police model that had 2 sets of timing marks. We found them the hard way.


----------



## Scooterbum

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. A lot different in alot of ways.
> 
> Some of the best times ever.
> 
> Riding to Indio for breakfast.......
> 
> Now they sell fake kick starters for Harleys. LOL
> 
> I wasn't ready for that when I head that one.
> 
> Thought the guy was kidding.




Fake Kicker for the fake bikers.

I did just price a kicker kit for an ugly ol' Evo softail I'm building, talk about sticker shock.
Just the idea of depending on electrics only bothers me.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Tweakin' a motor reminds of last yaer.
> 
> I went down to friends for a week in NC. He's there kickin' the crap out of a pan/shovel he just finished.
> Seems he decided to go with a Hunts mag instead of the stock distributor. 3 hours later we finally get it dialed in and I'm really feelin' my age after all that kickin'. Kinda embarrassed even.
> Thinkin' I'm really in bad shape I go sit on his Knuck for a bit. After sitting for awhile I kick it through and realize that shovel is anything but stock on compression.Turns out he's using like 12.5:1 pistons with the heads shaved to boot.
> Never said a word all that time. Just grinned. As it turned out he had Flywheels out of a police model that had 2 sets of timing marks. We found them the hard way.



Now THAT'S funny. 

I'll tell ya a story about kicking sometime. 

I remember first time I kicked a built 88". Felt like I had flip-flops on. 

The old Triumph police bikes had an emergency start switch. 

Skipped the regulator and sent it all to the coil. Burn thing out if you left it on but oh my!!

It threw juice to the plug. 

I want a Shovel again. 

This thread sure shakes the cobwebs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I sort of got away from the bike thing but my next door neighbor has a 1949 Panhead with a FL 74 stick shift.All original cept a completely rebuilt stock parts engine. Less than 800 miles on the rebuild. His wife wants to know about what its worth.


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> I sort of got away from the bike thing but my next door neighbor has a 1949 Panhead with a FL 74 stick shift.All original cept a completely rebuilt stock parts engine. Less than 800 miles on the rebuild. His wife wants to know about what its worth.



Use Rob's price guide. LOL!!

Spent a lot of time on a 59 Pan when I was a kid.
12 over springer on an old Amen savior frame (the original softail).There were no quick turns LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Use Rob's price guide. LOL!!
> 
> Spent a lot of time on a 59 Pan when I was a kid.
> 12 over springer on an old Amen savior frame (the original softail).There were no quick turns LOL!!



Makes for a wide turn radius....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

The old bike starts and runs nice, I have worked on it several times. Last time we had to remove a head and ream out the exhaust valve guide. When the engine heated up a bit the exhaust valve would hang resulting in a bad misfire.


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> Makes for a wide turn radius....LOL



Ran a 21' spool on the front.
There was a time or 2 that the front would wash out making a turn to sharp. Really made ya pucker up..................


----------



## Scooterbum

I wouldn't even want to venture guess for price. 49 ? wasn't that a 61" model back then?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> I wouldn't even want to venture guess for price. 49 ? wasn't that a 61" model back then?



The 61 EL was the standard model but there also was the 74 FL Hydra Glide, both were Pan Heads.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I sort of got away from the bike thing but my next door neighbor has a 1949 Panhead with a FL 74 stick shift.All original cept a completely rebuilt stock parts engine. Less than 800 miles on the rebuild. His wife wants to know about what its worth.




Very subjective Jerry.....sellers market....really depends on actual condition....yr specific parts etc....and depends how knowledgable the buyer is....though the "Harley CRaze" has fallen off with the economy a tad in the last few yrs still worth a fair chunk....could be from $8-10,000 to as much as $20-25,000....again like an old guy I know who owns a 54 Fl says when asked if he would be willing to trade it for a brand new Fatboy (first yr Fatboy) (Silver)......he looked at the guy and said "Can you get another one of those" "Sure" the guy says....."well....You can't get anymore of these" the old fella says.

Just for the record I refused $22,000.00 cash for my 1959 FLH several yrs ago and been offered many trades......still in my corral.....as it has been for the past 35 yrs.....the only bike I ever sold was the old 45....to finance a 98" Sidewinder Shovel project.....wished I'd never done that....silly me.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have told her to advertise it for the highest offer and just turn down the highest offer if she didn`t want to sell it.


----------



## Scooterbum

Get a chance I'd like to see some pics of that ride.
My 59 was a Hydra Glide, least wise till I got hold of it. Things I did to some sweet bikes back then.....shame.


4:00 comes early. Night all!!


----------



## jimdad07

Hello and goodnight. You guys have a good night.

Prayers are with you and your wife Adam.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Very subjective Jerry.....sellers market....really depends on actual condition....yr specific parts etc....and depends how knowledgable the buys is....though the "Harley CRaze" has fallen off with the economy a tad in the last few yrs still worth a fair chunk....could be from $8-10,000 to as much as $20-25,000....again like an old guy I know who owns a 54 Fl says when asked if he would be willing to trade it for a brand new Fatboy (first yr Fatboy) (Silver)......he looked at the guy and said "Can you get another one of those" "Sure" the guy says....."well....You can't get anymore of these" the old fella says.
> 
> Just for the record I refused $22,000.00 cash for my 1959 FLH several yrs ago and been offered many trades......still in my corral.....as it has been for the past 35 yrs.....the only bike I ever sold was the old 45....to finance a 98" Sidewinder Shovel project.....wished I'd never done that....silly me.....



I think it will bring a good buck. It was only ridden once in the rain and never seen a night sitting outside. Original paint and chrome, no pitts in the chrome, always garaged and polished.


----------



## tbone75

Nite Scoot & Jim


----------



## tbone75

Slug time too !

Ol Pharts need some rest. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Get a chance I'd like to see some pics of that ride.
> My 59 was a Hydra Glide, least wise till I got hold of it. Things I did to some sweet bikes back then.....shame.
> 
> 
> 4:00 comes early. Night all!!



Night man. keep my fingers crossed on that extension for you.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night John, Jim. Probably not too far for me either.


----------



## Cantdog

Scooterbum said:


> Get a chance I'd like to see some pics of that ride.
> My 59 was a Hydra Glide, least wise till I got hold of it. Things I did to some sweet bikes back then.....shame.
> 
> 
> 4:00 comes early. Night all!!



Nite Scoot......Actually the "Hydraglide" name was only the hydraulic front forks...as opposed to the springer front forks.......59 Panhead was/is the Duo Glide....second yr swingarm frame.....1958-1964......65 became the Electral Glide...last yr Panhead...my 59 reads 112,800 on the clock...never ran better....real stock...'cept for a bit of an "enhanced" motor..Andrews gears etc...been as far west as Yuma AZ and as far east as Sidny NS on the ol' girl...been by Jerry's house twice...didn't know it.....LOL!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Can anyone tell me if this is an EPA version or not. Have to get a few parts for it. 2004 Husky 350. I hate to have to, go out there to ask. Lol








Rick


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think it will bring a good buck. It was only ridden once in the rain and never seen a night sitting outside. Original paint and chrome, no pitts in the chrome, always garaged and polished.



Then it would be up there for sure.....like anything else....if someone wanted it badly enough they will pay what the seller asks...again you can't just step out and buy one of these!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Then it would be up there for sure.....like anything else....if someone wanted it badly enough they will pay what the seller asks...again you can't just step out and buy one of these!!!



When she is ready we will take some picts and list it. See what kind of interest is out there for this old bike. Maybe find a eBay listing for old iron and such and put it up for bids.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is an EPA version or not. Have to get a few parts for it. 2004 Husky 350. I hate to have to, go out there to ask. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



On most saws rick it just don't say EPA or not

Does it have limiters on carb?

Does it have a heat shield tween muffler and cylinder?

Does it have a catalytic muffler?

These items are EPA BS!

Bein it's an 04 I bet it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## farrell

Thanks for the well wishes and prayers guys!

I will keep you apprised of the situation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mastermind

Good morning......I'm going to bed. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## farrell

Mastermind said:


> Good morning......I'm going to bed. :msp_thumbup:



Nite Randy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## farrell

Nite all
gonna be long day tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night all. 

Ready for the night shift.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Fun fact.....

RPM range for the 12 foot vertical is .8 to 40 at flat out. Lol

Got some serious grunt at .8


----------



## Stihl 041S

Lieutenant Dan!!!!!

Lieutenant Dan !!!!!

Dern Slacker!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning Rob!



Morning Jimmy!!!!!

Night Jimmy!!!!!!ZZZZzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dancan

Morning/night Rob , I was zzzzlackin .
Hey Jimmy !


----------



## Cantdog

Boy.....Though I was being a ZZZzzzlacker this morning....sleeping in until almost 6:00.....seems like I'm a rise and shiner amoungst the true ZZZzzzlackerzzz....LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Morning/night Rob , I was zzzzlackin .
> Hey Jimmy !



Well.........'cept you Dan...in by nearly a minute ahead....'course you are in one TZ over....LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Not my fault you're a tz behind .
Next week you can start before us LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Not my fault you're a tz behind .
> Next week you can start before us LOL



LOL!!...yeah next week I'll be able to keep up with Unc, I'll be so far ahead!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Since you knooow a little about bikes.
> A buddy come by the other night with a 45" flathead motor. 36RLDxxxx. Now I know of "G" "WL" and "WR". But never heard of an "RLD". You?



Schoot,,all that stuff was long ago and far away 

I am " has been " now i guess.

got one bike left,,made in springfield ma.


----------



## dancan

You want me to send over a motorized scooter so you can keep the memory alive ????


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> You want me to send over a motorized scooter so you can keep the memory alive ????



Was thinkin a chainsaw powered bicycle


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was thinkin a chainsaw powered bicycle



That is a great idea !

Slug is slacking as usual . LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got Chrome down loaded last night !

Now just need to set it up.


----------



## tbone75

You leaving tomorrow Robin ?

I know you will have a GREAT time !!

Take lots of pix for us !!!!!! Close as I will ever get ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!...yeah next week I'll be able to keep up with Unc, I'll be so far ahead!!!!!



Have a good trip if ya don't stop by till then.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John 
Hey Ron. 

Night all


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John
> Hey Ron.
> 
> Night all



Nite Mongo !

You should have been in bed a long time ago !


----------



## tbone75

You guys come down here for a GTG I think I can borrow my FILs class A motor home , nice one ! Sleeps 8 I think , plus I have 2 bed rooms and a couch ! Should be nuff beds ? LOL Sure would love to see a fight thread GTG here !
I can borrow a bob cat and a small 4x4 tractor and possibly a small dump truck ! May even have a couple saws to use. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys come down here for a GTG I think I can borrow my FILs class A motor home , nice one ! Sleeps 8 I think , plus I have 2 bed rooms and a couch ! Should be nuff beds ? LOL Sure would love to see a fight thread GTG here !
> I can borrow a bob cat and a small 4x4 tractor and possibly a small dump truck ! May even have a couple saws to use. LOL



I am up for it if everyone can set a date when it would be good for them. That would be the most difficult part of any GTG.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am up for it if everyone can set a date when it would be good for them. That would be the most difficult part of any GTG.



Yep , setting a date will be the hard part ! Hope we can figure something out ?


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

@ the docs now

See what they have to say?

GTG! GTG! GTG!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am up for it if everyone can set a date when it would be good for them. That would be the most difficult part of any GTG.



Would you really want to meet him in person ??
talks funny with some sort of southern accent drawl that cant be understood.
funny looking and funny shaped with that bacon belly,dont like real meat,,etc....................
can you imagine BBQ spam !!!!????


----------



## tbone75

Only other problem will be if its dry enough to get down into the woods ! If its wet , its a no go ! Could stihl go out front of the house and get some ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> @ the docs now
> 
> See what they have to say?
> 
> GTG! GTG! GTG!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Hoping for the best Adam !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Only other problem will be if its dry enough to get down into the woods ! If its wet , its a no go ! Could stihl go out front of the house and get some ! LOL



You aint gonna be gettin some for awhile !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Would you really want to meet him in person ??
> talks funny with some sort of southern accent drawl that cant be understood.
> funny looking and funny shaped with that bacon belly,dont like real meat,,etc....................
> can you imagine BBQ spam !!!!????



You dang right I want to meet all of you guys in person !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No of yas any uglier than me ! LOL

You all talk funny to me ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You aint gonna be gettin some for awhile !! LOL !!



Your right ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep , setting a date will be the hard part ! Hope we can figure something out ?



How far are you from Columbus?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> How far are you from Columbus?



57 merican miles


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> How far are you from Columbus?



Bout 50 miles East. I can get you a ride from there real easy ! My BIL works up there !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 57 merican miles



Done checked , didn't ya ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Done checked , didn't ya ! LOL



I had all the particulars all checked out back when you first went into the hospital. Had tickets to Columbus checked out, vehicle rental and route all done on puter. It said 1 hr 15 mins to your place, take rt 161 over towards Newark then follow rt 16 to Frazeysburg.
Member, I got a Tom Tom, take me right to your doorstep....LOL
Ron needs a Garmin GPS....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Anyone wants to fly in , I can pick ya up at the airport ! Hope we can get all close to the same time ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had all the particulars all checked out back when you first went into the hospital. Had tickets to Columbus checked out, vehicle rental and route all done on puter. It said 1 hr 15 mins to your place, take rt 161 over towards Newark then follow rt 16 to Frazeysburg.



Yes you did ! LOL Right on the money !


----------



## tbone75

Muh like button don't work now ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes you did ! LOL Right on the money !



Great things, these puters and a Tom Tom......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Great things, these puters and a Tom Tom......LOL



Not near as easy to get lost with a GPS ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Muh like button don't work now ?



Only thing missing today on my screen is all that colored stuff we had in our avatar boxes. think it was called ,rep or whatever, colored stars or whatever they showed up as on different providers.


----------



## tbone75

I see Scoot down there !

Hope you will come over too !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Yep , setting a date will be the hard part ! Hope we can figure something out ?



Any days good here if ya' want an old Tramp showing up.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Anyone wants to fly in , I can pick ya up at the airport ! Hope we can get all close to the same time ? LOL



I could pick people up in Pittsburg if they had to fly in there

Lil bit out the way but oh well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not near as easy to get lost with a GPS ! LOL



On our big trips the wife and I took I studied the whole route closely on the puter first. Took several weeks of evenings looking the route over, memorized it.Then we took our first Tom Tom with us and set it up in the rental vehicle. Drove 16,600 klms and never made a mistake.......LOL......Took all the fun outa it.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only thing missing today on my screen is all that colored stuff we had in our avatar boxes. think it was called ,rep or whatever, colored stars or whatever they showed up as on different providers.



Lots of stuff don't show up or work on mine ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Would give ma reason to take my newest to me Ol' Hippie van for a ride.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Any days good here if ya' want an old Tramp showing up.



You fit right in ! LOL

Your welcome here any time ! Any of ya are welcome here anytime !!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Would give ma reason to take my newest to me Ol' Hippie van for a ride.



Great idea ! Bout 10-12 hrs I would guess ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> On our big trips the wife and I took I studied the whole route closely on the puter first. Took several weeks of evenings looking the route over, memorized it.Then we took our first Tom Tom with us and set it up in the rental vehicle. Drove 16,600 klms and never made a mistake.......LOL......Took all the fun outa it.....LOL



Getting lost makes me nervous !


----------



## tbone75

We can put Ron in the Squeeler room ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You fit right in ! LOL
> 
> Your welcome here any time ! Any of ya are welcome here anytime !!



Be better if a bunch of us could show up at one time to get to see some in person. I like to grab a rental at the airports just so I can come and go whenever I like. I like to see the countryside when I travel, don`t always take the shortest or best route, just go wherever my minds eye takes me......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Getting lost makes me nervous !



I actually love getting lost, just can`t cause I am a navigator and always can sort out where I am without navigational tools. Just like the challenge sometimes if I am not in heavy traffic areas....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Be better if a bunch of us could show up at one time to get to see some in person. I like to grab a rental at the airports just so I can come and go whenever I like. I like to see the countryside when I travel, don`t always take the shortest or best route, just go wherever my minds eye takes me......LOL



Couldn't agree more !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Lots of stuff don't show up or work on mine ! LOL



Thats why you get a Garmin with free maps for lifetime.

Registered mine online and installed the uptdater program,works nice,even tells you when updates available.

then bought an old Garmin at a yardsale for $3 , plugged it into puter and i get updates on it even tho not suppossed to 

got into Garmin when they were rated the best gps for a boat,now they rated best for car's.

sell more than any other brand,so they MUST be the best right ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I actually love getting lost, just can`t cause I am a navigator and always can sort out where I am without navigational tools. Just like the challenge sometimes if I am not in heavy traffic areas....LOL



Its not bad at all , if the traffic isn't bad ! Columbus is bad ! I am a country boy ! Don't like traffic ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to duck out for a bit, beautiful sunny day out there and we have concrete trucks coming for a conc. pour. I will check back in again this evening, ya all have a good day.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Thats why you get a Garmin with free maps for lifetime.
> 
> Registered mine online and installed the uptdater program,works nice,even tells you when updates available.
> 
> then bought an old Garmin at a yardsale for $3 , plugged it into puter and i get updates on it even tho not suppossed to
> 
> got into Garmin when they were rated the best gps for a boat,now they rated best for car's.
> 
> sell more than any other brand,so they MUST be the best right ??



I have 2 of them Garmins. Not so sure bout this new one ? Takes some crazy routes sometimes ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats why you get a Garmin with free maps for lifetime.
> 
> Registered mine online and installed the uptdater program,works nice,even tells you when updates available.
> 
> then bought an old Garmin at a yardsale for $3 , plugged it into puter and i get updates on it even tho not suppossed to
> 
> got into Garmin when they were rated the best gps for a boat,now they rated best for car's.
> 
> sell more than any other brand,so they MUST be the best right ??



Just like ,Stihs!! They sell the most,..must be the best!! Right??.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

This BACON samich sure is good ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> just like ,stihs!! They sell the most,..must be the best!! Right??.....lol



lmao !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> lmao !!



Got him.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> This BACON samich sure is good ! LOL



We didn't have time to eat this mornin

Prolly gonna stop some where


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got him.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Yes you did ! LMAO


----------



## roncoinc

Just got a notice updates available for the garmin.
updated the lifetime maps one AND the one it not supposed to..


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> We didn't have time to eat this mornin
> 
> Prolly gonna stop some where
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I don't usually eat till I have been up for a couple hrs. Always been that way ?


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

I have finally figured out how to beat linkbucks on my phone...
I found the disable scripts selection.


I would love to get down to Johns if at all possible.
Lets see if I can talk my dad into using some of his airmiles to get me a ticket....
With all the government travel he does, he gets a ton.

If not, no way I could afford the $1500 for a round trip....


Hey, I guess Dan and Jerrys taxes payed for my Dads trip to sweden..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just got a notice updates available for the garmin.
> updated the lifetime maps one AND the one it not supposed to..



Just sent mine with my Brother last night to get updated. He has high speed stuff in town.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just like ,Stihs!! They sell the most,..must be the best!! Right??.....LOL



Didnt see the joke there eh ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got him.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Didnt see the joke there eh ??


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> I have finally figured out how to beat linkbucks on my phone...
> I found the disable scripts selection.
> 
> 
> I would love to get down to Johns if at all possible.
> Lets see if I can talk my dad into using some of his airmiles to get me a ticket....
> With all the government travel he does, he gets a ton.
> 
> If not, no way I could afford the $1500 for a round trip....
> 
> 
> Hey, I guess Dan and Jerrys taxes payed for my Dads trip to sweden..... LOL



Tax dollars at work ! LOL


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> I don't usually eat till I have been up for a couple hrs. Always been that way ?



I always eat as soon as I wake up?

Hence the pizza or 4 eggs, ect at 4am..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Didnt see the joke there eh ??



Nope , missed it ?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I always eat as soon as I wake up?
> 
> Hence the pizza or 4 eggs, ect at 4am..... LOL



Most people do.

I am a odd ball. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Geeoff,,i couldnt get the piston free on that 7-19.
looked god thru exhaust port but stuck for some reason.
couldnt see how to get at the jug bolts so i put it away.
couldnt see by the IPL how to take off the stuff in the way.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Nope , missed it ?



Jerry always sayin steals sell the most so must be the best.
thats why i said garmin sells the most so must be the best..


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> Geeoff,,i couldnt get the piston free on that 7-19.
> looked god thru exhaust port but stuck for some reason.
> couldnt see how to get at the jug bolts so i put it away.
> couldnt see by the IPL how to take off the stuff in the way.



Thanks for trying Ron.


----------



## tbone75

I am going parts hunting again,hope to find something I need today ? Didn't work yesterday fer chit !

Not ready to move much junk just yet , but I can some of it.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Jerry always sayin steals sell the most so must be the best.
> thats why i said garmin sells the most so must be the best..



I got it now !

Slugs are slow ya know !


----------



## farrell

Still gots to wait 1-2 weeks for a biopsy

WTF?!

God I hate city drivin!

Good thing we brought the impala!

Gets up and goes and handles with best of them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## farrell

Well stopped for steak and beer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## IEL

farrell said:


> Well stopped for steak and beer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



A bit early?

Is it even noon there yet?


----------



## IEL

Muh like button id broke!


(trying a dan impression?)


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> A bit early?
> 
> Is it even noon there yet?



Nope!

Nope!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## IEL

farrell said:


> Nope!
> 
> Nope!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Like


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> Like



Never ever too early for a 12oz ribeye 

Rare of course

Baked sweet tato

Shrimp w/hot peppers

And a corona w/lime


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jimdad07

Time to head home! Gots to get everything together to butcher pigs. Going to be a long one tomorrow.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You dang right I want to meet all of you guys in person !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No of yas any uglier than me ! LOL
> 
> You all talk funny to me ! LOL




Ya think??? You and I have never spoke....they say us DownEasters talk kinda funny........I don't get it...sounds normal to me..LOL!!!


----------



## mainewoods

Ayuh -finest kind


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ya think??? You and I have never spoke....they say us DownEasters talk kinda funny........I don't get it...sounds normal to me..LOL!!!



Maybe you don't talk funny ? Bet you do compared to me ! LOL 

Bet I talk funny too compared to a Pit Bull ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Would give ma reason to take my newest to me Ol' Hippie van for a ride.



Mighty fine shaggin wagon you have there. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> I could pick people up in Pittsburg if they had to fly in there
> 
> Lil bit out the way but oh well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



PA or Ohio? 


Rick


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> PA or Ohio?
> 
> 
> Rick



Pa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Time to head home! Gots to get everything together to butcher pigs. Going to be a long one tomorrow.



Makin BACON ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Never ever too early for a 12oz ribeye
> 
> Rare of course
> 
> Baked sweet tato
> 
> Shrimp w/hot peppers
> 
> And a corona w/lime
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I was gonna give you a "Like" for that till I got to the last line , but at least now I understand why you would like that poor excuse for beer since I read your sig line .


----------



## dancan

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Never ever too early for a 12oz ribeye
> 
> Rare of course
> 
> Baked sweet tato
> 
> Shrimp w/hot peppers
> 
> And a corona w/lime
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



That is just plain GROSS ! Corona sucks too ! Drank one once ! BLECK !!:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

Got Chrome down loaded , but can't get it to do anything ? How do I disable java on it ? Can't find any way to do it ?

Had to remove fire fox totally from my puter and down load it again ! I had added something it didn't like ? Then couldn't find any way to remove it !! So just started over ! Lost all my book marks . :bang:
But its working much better now ! My like button and settings both work now !


----------



## dancan

Just get Scriptsafe , it's addon for chrome , once it's installed after a restart you'll get a little icon , mine looks like this, the little green checkmark .


----------



## farrell

I like corona!

What's it to ya?

I don't go around dissin your beer of choice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Maybe you don't talk funny ? Bet you do compared to me ! LOL
> 
> Bet I talk funny too compared to a Pit Bull ! LOL



So what are ya' sayin' ?

We all hafta' stand around and text each other with our dumb phones?


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> I like corona!
> 
> What's it to ya?
> 
> I don't go around dissin your beer of choice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





You wanna fight about it .........:msp_tongue:


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> You wanna fight about it .........:msp_tongue:



Let's role old man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

BTW it's not an issue with the taste because it is better than a cold glass of water on a hot day , it's the lingering after-taste of that/those types of beer leave that I don't like , if that wasn't there , it would be fine LOL


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> You wanna fight about it .........:msp_tongue:



My other beer of choice is molsen

Or micro brews


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

We could have a beer off , I betcha I get more of a buzz off of 3 Holsten Festbocks than you get off of 8 of those things LOL
I win !!!!


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> BTW it's not an issue with the taste because it is better than a cold glass of water on a hot day , it's the lingering after-taste of that/those types of beer leave that I don't like , if that wasn't there , it would be fine LOL



That's what so great bout this world in which we live!

CHOICES!

And opinions are like azzholes everybody's got one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Some of the Molsen is drinkable but yes on supporting the micro brew with good product .


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Well stopped for steak and beer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I hope she ate her fair share , she needs to eat to keep the engine runnin .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> We could have a beer off , I betcha I get more of a buzz off of 3 Holsten Festbocks than you get off of 8 of those things LOL
> I win !!!!



I doubt it!

Drank one corona on an empty stomach and felt much better

Mind you I rarely drink


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> I hope she ate her fair share , she needs to eat to keep the engine runnin .



She ate the same thing I did other than she got chocolate lava cake for desert


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Hmmmmm , beer #2 and some koten kandy , I think I'll run the drill LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmmmm , beer #2 and some koten kandy , I think I'll run the drill LOL



Gonna drill a hole in the other leg ? :msp_sneaky:

No power tools with cotton candy & booze ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## dancan

Whynot ?????
This cast is a little tight LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> So what are ya' sayin' ?
> 
> We all hafta' stand around and text each other with our dumb phones?



Hell no ! I can't do that ! LOL

Can't be all that bad ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Pa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I could meet up there. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Whynot ?????
> This cast is a little tight LOL



Need some air holes ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just get Scriptsafe , it's addon for chrome , once it's installed after a restart you'll get a little icon , mine looks like this, the little green checkmark .



I will work on that after bit !:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

Well , I put the drill away till I go get a 3/16 bit .
I picked up one of these blades , a Scandi grind on a Finnish blade , a while ago and I'm gonna use some bamboo cutting board for scales with some copper tubing for hollow pins , the bamboo has a tendency to tear out when the bit comes out , metal bits seem to work better than wood bits .






Bamboo drill chips in-between the cast and muh leg = not good times LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , I put the drill away till I go get a 3/16 bit .
> I picked up one of these blades , a Scandi grind on a Finnish blade , a while ago and I'm gonna use some bamboo cutting board for scales with some copper tubing for hollow pins , the bamboo has a tendency to tear out when the bit comes out , metal bits seem to work better than wood bits .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bamboo drill chips in-between the cast and muh leg = not good times LOL



Good looking knife Dan ! I like them handles too ! What is that on there ?

I always use metal bits to drill the pin holes.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , I put the drill away till I go get a 3/16 bit .
> I picked up one of these blades , a Scandi grind on a Finnish blade , a while ago and I'm gonna use some bamboo cutting board for scales with some copper tubing for hollow pins , the bamboo has a tendency to tear out when the bit comes out , metal bits seem to work better than wood bits .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bamboo drill chips in-between the cast and muh leg = not good times LOL



Little ITCHY ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

I would guess at some sort of curly birch .
Go to Brisa.fi and look at the Enzo trapper , they sure have a lot of goodies on their website .

No itchy , sharp , pointy


----------



## IEL

Checking if it will finally let me post....


----------



## IEL

Yay, Im back!


For some reason my submit reply button wasnt working?


----------



## little possum

I need to bribe somebody into making me a knife. Haha, I bought a couple file blanks a year or more ago.. And had been collecting Mahogany scraps when I was doing mill work. 

Slacker.. Major.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I would guess at some sort of curly birch .
> Go to Brisa.fi and look at the Enzo trapper , they sure have a lot of goodies on their website .
> 
> No itchy , sharp , pointy



I will check them out later.


----------



## dancan

Hey John ! I think someone is trying to post something , I can't make out the post , all jumbled up , any clearer on your end ???


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> I need to bribe somebody into making me a knife. Haha, I bought a couple file blanks a year or more ago.. And had been collecting Mahogany scraps when I was doing mill work.
> 
> Slacker.. Major.



Some day , maybe ? No idea when I may be able to do it again ?


----------



## dancan

2 posts I can't make out ..... Must be Slackers tryin to get back in .


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> Hey John ! I think someone is trying to post something , I can't make out the post , all jumbled up , any clearer on your end ???



Is that you Dan?



My like button still wont work....


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Some day , maybe ? No idea when I may be able to do it again ?



Set your equipment up so that you can , if they can get a guy in a wheelchair that can hardly move and can't talk to solve large mathematical problems surely you can figure something out ......Jus sayin .


----------



## dancan

John !!! There's that buzzing noise again ....


----------



## little possum

I believe I have the capabilities, IDK about the patience. I do have a book somewhere that I read. 

No pressure on you John, you need to take care of yourself!!! 

Just got a Cold Steel Recon 1 the other day for a groomsmen gift? Pretty nice, and sharp. But its about too big to carry.


Bite me Dan-O hahaha 

Tired of this hacker.


----------



## dancan

Did someone say "Bookem Dano" ???


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Set your equipment up so that you can , if they can get a guy in a wheelchair that can hardly move and can't talk to solve large mathematical problems surely you can figure something out ......Jus sayin .



Scared to sit in front of that big grinder ! :msp_scared:

Can't move fast nuff to get out of the way !

Makes me nervous standing in front of it !


----------



## dancan

More than one way to grind , figure it out , you might want to get a different grinder setup , there are some real nice belt setups , even seen some real nice blades done on an upside down belt sander .


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> My other beer of choice is molsen
> 
> Or micro brews
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Used to love me some Molsen Golden to go along with the Quervo Gold or 1800 neat. Heineken would do also. Always liked stuff with flavor. The colder the better though and don't let the green beer get skunked. No crasziest I get is Odooles or Coors Cutter or Mt. Dew. On a real crazy day Mt. Dew without the Diet label!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Some day , maybe ? No idea when I may be able to do it again ?



Least I got my knife and it got used for the first time this year at the Steeroast. Durn idiot that bought the meat didn`t have it cut up correctly to fit on the spit. Luckily we have a professional Butcher in our midst but he would only cut it up if someone had a real sharp knife that met his approval. Guess who had that knife....LOL

The guy set to it and separated the front shoulder from the brisket with 4 major swipes with that knife, then a twist to the shoulder separated it from the joint. He turned to me and says, that`s some knife!! Next to no one carries a knife that I think is sharp enough to butcher meat with. He used that knife 5 more times during the roast to make bigger pieces into chewable chunks.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Least I got my knife and it got used for the first time this year at the Steeroast. Durn idiot that bought the meat didn`t have it cut up correctly to fit on the spit. Luckily we have a professional Butcher in our midst but he would only cut it up if someone had a real sharp knife that met his approval. Guess who had that knife....LOL
> 
> The guy set to it and separated the front shoulder from the brisket with 4 major swipes with that knife, then a twist to the shoulder separated it from the joint. He turned to me and says, that`s some knife!! Next to no one carries a knife that I think is sharp enough to butcher meat with. He used that knife 5 more times during the roast to make bigger pieces into chewable chunks.



Finally !


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> On most saws rick it just don't say EPA or not
> 
> Does it have limiters on carb?
> 
> No carb when I got it, no choke or a/f housing either. got that on the Bay as a unit.
> 
> Does it have a heat shield tween muffler and cylinder?
> ayup
> 
> Does it have a catalytic muffler?
> 
> not sure
> 
> These items are EPA BS!
> 
> Bein it's an 04 I bet it is
> 
> 
> If is it an EPA and it looks like it is what is the difference in the piston ring? Also if I gut the muffler for a MM and use the regular ring what might happen??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Finally !



Yes it finally got used and I was not the one to christen it. Scott AKA Big Red , who is a Pro meat cutter had the honours, durn near had to wrestle him to get that knife back from him. That guy is so fussy about what knife he uses to cut with that he tests each one to see if it cuts hair off his forearm just so, no sliding the knife back n forth or anything. Just has to cut like a razor or he won`t cut with it....LOL


----------



## IEL

I have to get back to knife making...
I know a couple guys who want some...

Speaking of which, I am going to go reshape a handle I have never been happy with.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Alrighty, off to Wally World I go food shopping with the wife? What the heck??


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> I have to get back to knife making...
> I know a couple guys who want some...
> 
> Speaking of which, I am going to go reshape a handle I have never been happy with.



The only two knives I carry with me anymore is the one John gave me and my old Russel. The rest just seem overkill for what I do nowadays.


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> I like corona!
> 
> What's it to ya?
> 
> I don't go around dissin your beer of choice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thats cause Dan dont drink " choice " beer !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Thats cause Dan dont drink " choice " beer !!



I agree, Dan drinks the beer of choice instead!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes it finally got used and I was not the one to christen it. Scott AKA Big Red , who is a Pro meat cutter had the honours, durn near had to wrestle him to get that knife back from him. That guy is so fussy about what knife he uses to cut with that he tests each one to see if it cuts hair off his forearm just so, no sliding the knife back n forth or anything. Just has to cut like a razor or he won`t cut with it....LOL



Musta been sharp . LOL


----------



## dancan

Ifn ah gots te puah lemmon in te drink it .......
I'll stick with choice beer LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got to go drill a couple holes , these black pearl grips don't fit muh dang gun right ! They is gonna real quick ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I agree, Dan drinks the beer of choice instead!!



And he aint very good at choosin !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Musta been sharp . LOL



I polish the cutting edge on fine ceramic rods, have 3 sets of rods set like a crossed X but at about 15 degrees either side of center. Gets a knife sharp enough to shave with,couple strokes on the razor strop and a drop of oil, its ready to put into its sheath and will cut.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> And he aint very good at choosin !!



I guess .... Look at my hang out .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ifn ah gots te puah lemmon in te drink it .......
> I'll stick with choice beer LOL



Vile fruit!! Remember the angry Scotsman and the Keiths beer commercial?


----------



## dancan

I like my hangout


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> And he aint very good at choosin !!



Beer of choice is just like Stihls, must be the best.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I like my hangout



Got any bar oil , Dan?


----------



## dancan

[video=youtube_share;8VXN3yFCk-U]http://youtu.be/8VXN3yFCk-U[/video]

Sorry John


----------



## dancan

[video=youtube_share;H15xBHqPDZE]http://youtu.be/H15xBHqPDZE[/video]

Sorry John


----------



## dancan

[video=youtube_share;7ZiabUfQT1g]http://youtu.be/7ZiabUfQT1g[/video]

Sorry John


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> [video=youtube_share;8VXN3yFCk-U]http://youtu.be/8VXN3yFCk-U[/video]
> 
> Sorry John



That`s the guy!!!...LOL


----------



## dancan

[video=youtube_share;YPMAm3Un8bk]http://youtu.be/YPMAm3Un8bk[/video]

Sorry John


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> .



Alright let's start with this.......

I'm assuming it's an EPA and it's newer so......

It should be a 45mm piston single ring

The older 350's had a smaller piston single ring 44mm I believe

Do what you want to muff......gut it, drill holes, replace

My 350 is an EPA model and I removed the limiters off carb, removed heat shield, removed base gasket, drilled some holes in the muff not much else to worry bout with them


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Alright let's start with this.......
> 
> I'm assuming it's an EPA and it's newer so......
> 
> It should be a 45mm piston single ring
> 
> The older 350's had a smaller piston single ring 44mm I believe
> 
> Do what you want to muff......gut it, drill holes, replace
> 
> My 350 is an EPA model and I removed the limiters off carb, removed heat shield, removed base gasket, drilled some holes in the muff not much else to worry bout with them



What does removing the heat sheild gain ya? Less weight or not needed due to less heat with no cat in muffler? Less weight?


Rick


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> What does removing the heat sheild gain ya? Less weight or not needed due to less heat with no cat in muffler? Less weight?
> 
> 
> Rick



Not sure it gains anything

My thot was without it lets more air in around cylinder there for stays cooler

Ron's thot was it reflex heat from muff away from cylinder

Both make sense


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Not sure it gains anything
> 
> My thot was without it lets more air in around cylinder there for stays cooler
> 
> Ron's thot was it refracts heat from muff away from cylinder
> 
> Both make sense
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can see the points. Until I looked at the IPL I didn't realize it had anything to do with EPA. So with more heat at the cylinder burns better? Less heat at exhaust port building up I would think w/ the sheild. 


Rick


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> I can see the points. Until I looked at the IPL I didn't realize it had anything to do with EPA. So with more heat at the cylinder burns better? Less heat at exhaust port building up I would think w/ the sheild.
> 
> 
> Rick



Whatever you think

Now from my own experience with my 350 I truly believe the saw stays cooler without the heat shield

I have run the piss out this lil saw!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Not sure it gains anything
> 
> My thot was without it lets more air in around cylinder there for stays cooler
> 
> Ron's thot was it refracts heat from muff away from cylinder
> 
> Both make sense
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ron dont make sense !!!!!


----------



## farrell

Word of advice on the 350's always make sure the muffler bolts are tight!

Or your liable to learn the joys of hot exhaust escaping tween the muff and jug and melting a hole thru the case into the bar oil tank!

I loctited mine in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Ron dont make sense !!!!!



He sure don't! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Whatever you think
> 
> Now from my own experience with my 350 I truly believe the saw stays cooler without the heat shield
> 
> I have run the piss out this lil saw!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't really have a thought on it. I was just trying to reason through it. Do you run yours with any exhaust gask at all. All this one has a the sheid. 

As far as the muff bolts go I saw a melted case on the bay. Not fun looking. Have read a 346 muffler brace will work for this. Thoughts on that?


Rick


----------



## tbone75

Got muh grips on ! 

Not sure this will work ?


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> I don't really have a thought on it. I was just trying to reason through it. Do you run yours with any exhaust gask at all. All this one has a the sheid.
> 
> As far as the muff bolts go I saw a melted case on the bay. Not fun looking. Have read a 346 muffler brace will work for this. Thoughts on that?
> 
> 
> Rick



Don't think it will bolt to the case ? No place to bolt it to ?

I put lock washers on mine , seems to work good.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> I don't really have a thought on it. I was just trying to reason through it. Do you run yours with any exhaust gask at all. All this one has a the sheid.
> 
> As far as the muff bolts go I saw a melted case on the bay. Not fun looking. Have read a 346 muffler brace will work for this. Thoughts on that?
> 
> 
> Rick



If it has the cat muffler , let me know ! I have a regular one ! And use a gasket !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Maybe you don't talk funny ? Bet you do compared to me ! LOL
> 
> Bet I talk funny too compared to a Pit Bull ! LOL




HaHaHa!!! I 'spect we both do!!!.LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't think it will bolt to the case ? No place to bolt it to ?
> 
> I put lock washers on mine , seems to work good.



Drill holes right through into the oil tank, install nuts on the inside of the tank on the ends of the bolts inside the tank. Its only a Husky......LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> If it has the cat muffler , let me know ! I have a regular one ! And use a gasket !



Sounds good. Thanks. I see the Chinee ones going for like 10 on the bay. Look like Euro style. 


Rick


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> I don't really have a thought on it. I was just trying to reason through it. Do you run yours with any exhaust gask at all. All this one has a the sheid.
> 
> As far as the muff bolts go I saw a melted case on the bay. Not fun looking. Have read a 346 muffler brace will work for this. Thoughts on that?
> 
> 
> Rick



Yes there is a gasket on the muff on mine or use red silicone gasket maker

The brace will work but you have to remove the one leg that bolts to the front of the case the other leg bolts where the dawg does


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> BTW it's not an issue with the taste because it is better than a cold glass of water on a hot day , it's the lingering after-taste of that/those types of beer leave that I don't like , if that wasn't there , it would be fine LOL




Puzzy.......LOL!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Drill holes right through into the oil tank, install nuts on the inside of the tank on the ends of the bolts inside the tank. Its only a Husky......LOL



According to saw troll probably the best homeowner/consumer saw ever made. Funny he didn't mention Stihl. LOL


Rick


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Sounds good. Thanks. I see the Chinee ones going for like 10 on the bay. Look like Euro style.
> 
> 
> Rick



I have yet to see a 350 with a cat in the muff

I know they exist tho

My saw is an 06


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> I have yet to see a 350 with a cat in the muff
> 
> I know they exist tho
> 
> My saw is an 06
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't think it does. Have to look when the DW gets done torturing me. LOL. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> He sure don't!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow 

tnx man,,,and i was gonna explain bout the heat shield...........


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Sounds good. Thanks. I see the Chinee ones going for like 10 on the bay. Look like Euro style.
> 
> 
> Rick



Yep , they go real cheap now !

I have one with a big hole drilled right in the front ! LOL Came on the last 346 I got. Replaced it. LOL
You can have it if you want it ? Already modded fer ya ! LOL I just didn't like , works good !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I have yet to see a 350 with a cat in the muff
> 
> I know they exist tho
> 
> My saw is an 06
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've had 2 so far. They went in the trash ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Least I got my knife and it got used for the first time this year at the Steeroast. Durn idiot that bought the meat didn`t have it cut up correctly to fit on the spit. Luckily we have a professional Butcher in our midst but he would only cut it up if someone had a real sharp knife that met his approval. Guess who had that knife....LOL
> 
> The guy set to it and separated the front shoulder from the brisket with 4 major swipes with that knife, then a twist to the shoulder separated it from the joint. He turned to me and says, that`s some knife!! Next to no one carries a knife that I think is sharp enough to butcher meat with. He used that knife 5 more times during the roast to make bigger pieces into chewable chunks.




Dayum.... I'm a hand blade user in the wood trades.......John's knife is as sharp as I ever see come stock......stihl haven't used mine....just touch it from time to time....slice off a few skin cells.....a most prized possession of mine....


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Wow
> 
> tnx man,,,and i was gonna explain bout the heat shield...........



You know you want to, not everyone knows what the heat shield does.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!!! I 'spect we both do!!!.LOL!!!



I have heard Robin speak perfect engrish.......


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I agree, Dan drinks the beer of choice instead!!




F##K...... won't let me like this.....SO....."LIKE!!!!"


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Dayum.... I'm a hand blade user in the wood trades.......John's knife is as sharp as I ever see come stock......stihl haven't used mine....just touch it from time to time....slice off a few skin cells.....a most prized possession of mine....



Wasn`t going to use it but I took it to the roast for the second time, this time it was needed....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I like it when they get used ! What its for ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Did someone say "Bookem Dano" ???



Perhaps someone from

" The Church of the Jack Lord"







Rather obscure quote


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Dayum.... I'm a hand blade user in the wood trades.......John's knife is as sharp as I ever see come stock......stihl haven't used mine....just touch it from time to time....slice off a few skin cells.....a most prized possession of mine....



I dont use mine either..

i'm not allowed to handle sharp things .. 

they dont want me to hurt myself...................................


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Wow
> 
> tnx man,,,and i was gonna explain bout the heat shield...........



I'm sorry Ron!

Please enlighten the misinformed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wasn`t going to use it bu...t I took it to the roast for the second time, this time it was needed....LOL




Not a bad thing...John said he wanted them used...otherwise he wouldn't sent them out to us....glad you used yours....mines stihl cherry.....a work of art....standing guard over my most important stuff in my office desk drawer...


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Wow
> 
> tnx man,,,and i was gonna explain bout the heat shield...........



I didn't say it. I'm listening. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> I'm sorry Ron!
> 
> Please enlighten the misinformed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



nope,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nope,,,,,,,,,,,nope...................

pick on the old tarded guy and expect an explination ??

give ya a couple hints and you can think about it..

why is it called a " heat shield " .. ??

why is it made from a "thick" piece of aluminium ?

why is the bent part on the starter side positioned so it is in the airflow from the flywheel fan thru cyl cooling fins ??

why are heat sinks for most anything made of thick pieces of aluminium ??

what do heat sinks do ??


----------



## tbone75

Come on Ron , spill it ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> nope,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nope,,,,,,,,,,,nope...................
> 
> pick on the old tarded guy and expect an explination ??
> 
> give ya a couple hints and you can think about it..
> 
> why is it called a " heat shield " .. ??
> 
> why is it made from a "thick" piece of aluminium ?
> 
> why is the bent part on the starter side positioned so it is in the airflow from the flywheel fan thru cyl cooling fins ??
> 
> why are heat sinks for most anything made of thick pieces of aluminium ??
> 
> what do heat sinks do ??



You should have been a perrfesser....Ron...instead of a disser........


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> You should have been a perrfesser....Ron...instead of a pisser........




:msp_ohmy:


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> :msp_ohmy:



Hope i get away with that !! LOL !!!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> nope,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nope,,,,,,,,,,,nope...................
> 
> pick on the old tarded guy and expect an explination ??
> 
> give ya a couple hints and you can think about it..
> 
> why is it called a " heat shield " .. ??
> 
> why is it made from a "thick" piece of aluminium ?
> 
> why is the bent part on the starter side positioned so it is in the airflow from the flywheel fan thru cyl cooling fins ??
> 
> why are heat sinks for most anything made of thick pieces of aluminium ??
> 
> what do heat sinks do ??



I remember the conversation we had bout this Ron!

Do you?

We both agreed we had valid points on the subject!

And I ain't disagreeing with you

You have been around longer than I and have worked on many more saws than I!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hope i get away with that !! LOL !!!




Lol!!! Not!!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> I remember the conversation we had bout this Ron!
> 
> Do you?
> 
> We both agreed we had valid points on the subject!
> 
> And I ain't disagreeing with you
> 
> You have been around longer than I and have worked on many more saws than I!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nope,,,thruthfully i dont remember 

I argue with myself a lot,,and dont remember the results except i lose most of the time 

so dont expect me to remember,,,,,.........


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,,thruthfully i dont remember
> 
> I argue with myself a lot,,and dont remember the results except i lose most of the time
> 
> so dont expect me to remember,,,,,.........



Fair enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IEL

Does anyone here still use those old gasoline blow torches?

I have a few, and use one now and then for melting lead and such.

Robin?


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,,thruthfully i dont remember
> 
> I argue with myself a lot,,and dont remember the results except i lose most of the time
> 
> so dont expect me to remember,,,,,.........



Okay so what does a pyrometer test say?


Rick


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Does anyone here still use those old gasoline blow torches?
> 
> I have a few, and use one now and then for melting lead and such.
> 
> Robin?



Nope , never had one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a brass blowtorch that uses naptha gas in them. Bought it new in 1966 to burn paint off a house that I was hired to paint. Painted that house and got enough money to buy my Pioneer1450, cut enough wood with that saw the first winter I worked it to pay back for the saw and had a couple of grand to boot.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hand filed the chains on one of the 460`s, a 440, 360 PRO, 026, 038 Magnum and the Jonsered 590. These should be enough saws for tomorrow`s cut. Only cutting out the roadway and powerline right of way to get this project started.


----------



## IEL

Sounds like that worked out well!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Get to cut wood myself tomorrow. Have to cut some cookies and a few stands for my step sons wedding in 3 weeks. Going to use one big one to sit the cake on, for the centerpieces to sit on and for coasters. He's a little red necky. LOL. Couple of posts for flower stands and such. 

Looking forward to letting the 365 eat. Might try to put the fuel line in the Super XL 12 tonight to see if I can run it tomorrow. Get a filter from the local guy on the way to the site. I would be extremely pumped if I could get that to run with a carb kit. Not afraid of putting the kit in but just want to run it and see how much grunt it's got.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Get to cut wood myself tomorrow. Have to cut some cookies and a few stands for my step sons wedding in 3 weeks. Going to use one big one to sit the cake on, for the centerpieces to sit on and for coasters. He's a little red necky. LOL. Couple of posts for flower stands and such.
> 
> Looking forward to letting the 365 eat. Might try to put the fuel line in the Super XL 12 tonight to see if I can run it tomorrow. Get a filter from the local guy on the way to the site. I would be extremely pumped if I could get that to run with a carb kit. Not afraid of putting the kit in but just want to run it and see how much grunt it's got.



The XL 12 is no powerhouse but its a 54 cc engine and cuts really well for the old saws they are.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Heat sinks are usually made of aluminum. Cheap and light. 

Silver is the best. Copper next. 

Heat sheilds don't have to suck heat. 

Some heat shields are aluminum. Again, cheap light and easy to form and don't hold much heat. Not enough mass. 

Heat shields work with heat thru radiation. 

Radiation by temp, not nuclear. Lol

Most any heat shield at those temps will reflect about 90% of the energy. 

You put 2 of them in series with a 2000 deg F source and you can hold your hand 1" away. 

As long as the sheilds dont transmit heat well. 

Convection is the next class down. Below about 1300 maybe, it's been a lot of years. 

But you need air movement to transmit heat well. 

Think convection oven. Wonderful for baking. Better transmission of heat. 

Without air movement. Crappy heat transfer. 

In tests men have sat in an enclosure while cookies baked with no lasting effects. 

Cookies didn't get done. Lol 

You can reach into a 500 degree oven. 

Just not a convection oven. 

Conduction is for lowest temps. Got to touch. 

Cookies burn on The bottom. Near that aluminum heat sink. Where they touch. 

My $.02 from building heat treat and tempering furnaces. 

Vacuum and convection. 

Hey all


----------



## farrell

Gotta go cause minor localized flooding shortly

Tomorrow is the first day of archery!

Yay!

Chase fuzzy deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Gotta go cause minor localized flooding shortly
> 
> Tomorrow is the first day of archery!
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Chase fuzzy deer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Fill the freezer man!!


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Heat sinks are usually made of aluminum. Cheap and light.
> 
> Silver is the best. Copper next.
> 
> Heat sheilds don't have to suck heat.
> 
> Some heat shields are aluminum. Again, cheap light and easy to form and don't hold much heat. Not enough mass.
> 
> Heat shields work with heat thru radiation.
> 
> Radiation by temp, not nuclear. Lol
> 
> Most any heat shield at those temps will reflect about 90% of the energy.
> 
> You put 2 of them in series with a 2000 deg F source and you can hold your hand 1" away.
> 
> As long as the sheilds dont transmit heat well.
> 
> Convection is the next class down. Below about 1300 maybe, it's been a lot of years.
> 
> But you need air movement to transmit heat well.
> 
> Think convection oven. Wonderful for baking. Better transmission of heat.
> 
> Without air movement. Crappy heat transfer.
> 
> In tests men have sat in an enclosure while cookies baked with no lasting effects.
> 
> Cookies didn't get done. Lol
> 
> You can reach into a 500 degree oven.
> 
> Just not a convection oven.
> 
> Conduction is for lowest temps. Got to touch.
> 
> Cookies burn on The bottom. Near that aluminum heat sink. Where they touch.
> 
> My $.02 from building heat treat and tempering furnaces.
> 
> Vacuum and convection.
> 
> Hey all




May have figured out where you work. LOL Based on that.


----------



## tbone75

The Smurf and Danny musta went ta bed ! Slackers !! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Alright out the gohrage I go. Time for a little saw R&R. Few more little pats and I can have 3 or so going. No time to tinker this past week. Have to sell a few things to to have some mo pats $$. Hope to finish the 350 and 45 this upcoming week to make room for a lunker 064.


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> The XL 12 is no powerhouse but its a 54 cc engine and cuts really well for the old saws they are.



This is the pretty minty blue and white one I got about 2 months ago and I'm just hoping to see it back in action.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Alright out the gohrage I go. Time for a little saw R&R. Few more little pats and I can have 3 or so going. No time to tinker this past week. Have to sell a few things to to have some mo pats $$. Hope to finish the 350 and 45 this upcoming week to make room for a lunker 064.



You will like that 064 !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The Smurf and Danny musta went ta bed ! Slackers !! :msp_sneaky:



Tomorrow is big day for Dan, he is going to be supervisor Dan. No lieutenant Dan allowed.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tomorrow is big day for Dan, he is going to be supervisor Dan. No lieutenant Dan allowed.....LOL



Have to keep an eye on him ! Them saws running will get to him ! Been a long time for him !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> The XL 12 is no powerhouse but its a 54 cc engine and cuts really well for the old saws they are.



You should remember well you being only about 40 years old when they came out ..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The Smurf and Danny musta went ta bed ! Slackers !! :msp_sneaky:



NOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


but soon,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tomorrow is big day for Dan, he is going to be supervisor Dan. No lieutenant Dan allowed.....LOL



Everyday is a big day for Dan..

he gets to boss a big RAT !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

flatside tween the sheeites.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> but soon,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



The Smurf is up late ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> May have figured out where you work. LOL Based on that.



Naaaaaa. They're down the road. 

I did this for the aerospace industry. Out west.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Naaaaaa. They're down the road.
> 
> I did this for the aerospace industry. Out west.



Hows it going Uncle Mongo ?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Naaaaaa. They're down the road.
> 
> I did this for the aerospace industry. Out west.



Now push green button!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Have to keep an eye on him ! Them saws running will get to him ! Been a long time for him !



He can supervise but no running chainsaws or working on uneven ground in the woods....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Everyday is a big day for Dan..
> 
> he gets to boss a big RAT !! LOL !!



Molly is really a hyper dog but nothing like a rat.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> He can supervise but no running chainsaws or working on uneven ground in the woods....:msp_sneaky:



You know that smell and sound is gonna get to him bad ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Grrrr. I didn't even lean on this dang screw!!


Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> You should remember well you being only about 40 years old when they came out ..



I got bout 40 of them that used to belong to my FIL . I remember taking him to get a new blue n white XL12 around 1973, its one of the ones I have here now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You know that smell and sound is gonna get to him bad ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, he will likely get pretty itchy wanting to get into the woods but its still too soon for that. The big Volvo excavator was dropped off there this evening, it will grab the big wood and pile up alongside of the road we are punching in. Got to try and keep the hardwood clean so we will drop all the slash, softwood and gash first. Then fell the hardwood on top of it so it makes grabbing the 20' sections easier for the thumb on the excavator bucket.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, he will likely get pretty itchy wanting to get into the woods but its still too soon for that. The big Volvo excavator was dropped off there this evening, it will grab the big wood and pile up alongside of the road we are punching in. Got to try and keep the hardwood clean so we will drop all the slash, softwood and gash first. Then fell the hardwood on top of it so it makes grabbing the 20' sections easier for the thumb on the excavator bucket.



Sounds like fun !! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## IEL

Night guys.


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> Night guys.



Night man


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

I need longer hemostats. This fuel line is a string of gum. 

Sounds like fun Jerry. 


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like fun !! :msp_thumbsup:



More fun than looking for good parts hiding inside bad castings. 

Mongo want to play!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Ah hh. Sister Christian is 30 years old. Rock on Night Ranger! I'd light up a lighter but my hands have gas on them. Fumes. LOL


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Ah hh. Sister Christian is 30 years old. Rock on Night Ranger! I'd light up a lighter but my hands have gas on them. Fumes. LOL
> 
> 
> Rick



"like"

I
Was in a Subway today and the had Cream playing.


----------



## tbone75

Ok ya ol pharts , this ol Slug is done fer the nite !

Good luck Mongo !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ok ya ol pharts , this ol Slug is done fer the nite !
> 
> Good luck Mongo !



)

You sleep well ol Buddy.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> "like"
> 
> I
> Was in a Subway today and the had Cream playing.



You don't see things like that happening very often. 

Night John, Jerry.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AS back up again for a while......


----------



## farrell

Almost got that deer with the hydrant truck!

It was close enough I saw its butt hole pucker!

That makes two I've nearly hit with the city rig


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Almost got that deer with the hydrant truck!
> 
> It was close enough I saw its butt hole pucker!
> 
> That makes two I've nearly hit with the city rig



You're still young........you can try again. 

Hey Adam!!!


----------



## Cantdog

G'mornin' All.....Coffee's on.....This is the day!!! The "Attendant" has my bags packed....the start of "Pit Bull's Big Adventure"....I hope they have something good to drink over there...


Gotta punch list to complete this morning....gotta go see Hoss...give him a couple apples.... touch noses and tell him not to hassle the daughter when she comes to care for him...

Dogs never been without both of us overnight ever.....always with one or the other....Hope they handle it OK.......Always worry more about my critters than anything else when I travel....

We are taking a laptop along so I 'll be checking up on you ZZZzzlackahs from time to time..hope to post some pics...if "Link-schmucks" hasn't ruined that too.....Bah!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> You're still young........you can try again.
> 
> Hey Adam!!!



I have hit too many as it is!

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Robin lad you have a great time. 

The Old Country be a lot of fun.


----------



## farrell

Must be nice to go on vacation!

I work to much

Have a great time robin!


----------



## dancan

Adam , Robin's been working a bit in between vacations all summer ......... So he says .



Robin , have a great trip !


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I have hit too many as it is!
> 
> Hey Rob!



I've got a few. Lol


----------



## little possum

QUACK QUACK QUACK. Boom Boom Boom Boom (wait where did that 4th shell come from) 

Got the day off, and still up at 430. Figured Id hunt at least one morning this year.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , they must be using John's puter as the server , Slow , slow , slow up here right now .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning. Painting and trim work...yep thats the day I have planned.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning slackers. Gotta get cracking. Slept later than I intended. 


Rick


----------



## dancan

Well , finally back up !
I guess I'll go take a little drive down the road to see some trees fall over LOL


----------



## little possum

Slackers


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Didn't get much sleep tween the kids and the dogs

Go sit in my treestand this afternoon and wait for a fuzzy deer


----------



## tbone75

Finally getting on here ! Been trying since 7am ! LOL


----------



## dancan

There , I done did supervise , didn't even get out of the van LOL


----------



## dancan

Jerry using the hydraulic felling lever .


----------



## dancan

While you guys were out slackin (cept Jimmy) I also went yardsailin lookin for saws but there were none to be found except 1 sweede saw 

I did find this though .


----------



## tbone75

Back on again !

Wonder how long this time ? LOL


----------



## dancan

It'll stay up till the next time I guess ......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> While you guys were out slackin (cept Jimmy) I also went yardsailin lookin for saws but there were none to be found except 1 sweede saw
> 
> I did find this though .



Whats in the box beach ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It'll stay up till the next time I guess ......



Like buttons gone ? Rep button is too.


----------



## dancan

What box ??


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Like buttons gone ? Rep button is too.



I just want my credits back so I could buy sumthen withum .


----------



## Stihl 041S

In before the shut down...


----------



## dancan

Oh , the case .






1/2 Milwaukee Hole-Hawg , 5 bits and 2 extensions .


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> In before the shut down...



Definitely not very stable .


----------



## farrell

Is this place on government shutdown too?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Oh , the case .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 Milwaukee Hole-Hawg , 5 bits and 2 extensions .



You did very good ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

I see a Super Slacker down there !

Grape Ape/ Sparky


----------



## AU_K2500

Afternoon slackers. 

Had a good morning with the wife. Went yard saling. Got a smoker and two unopened bags of charcoal for cheap, and a 4 drawer filing cabinet. 

Saw a homelite Super 2....but I passed. 

How's everybody been doing?


----------



## tbone75

Freaking raining here ! 

Dang chit makes me hurt more ! Don't even want to get off muh azz !

Been looking through flea bay , nuttin I want real bad ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Afternoon slackers.
> 
> Had a good morning with the wife. Went yard saling. Got a smoker and two unopened bags of charcoal for cheap, and a 4 drawer filing cabinet.
> 
> Saw a homelite Super 2....but I passed.
> 
> How's everybody been doing?



Bout time you checked in ! SUPER SLACKER !


----------



## jimdad07

What is going on with this site? Good pics Dan, be careful with that hole hawg. I've had them just about break my wrists before as well as kick a 10' ladder out from under me before. Suckers are geared low. Butchered three pigs this morning, figured about 300 pounders. That'll get me some side pork.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> What is going on with this site? Good pics Dan, be careful with that hole hawg. I've had them just about break my wrists before as well as kick a 10' ladder out from under me before. Suckers are geared low. Butchered three pigs this morning, figured about 300 pounders. That'll get me some side pork.



I like pigs ! BACON !!


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> What is going on with this site? Good pics Dan, be careful with that hole hawg. I've had them just about break my wrists before as well as kick a 10' ladder out from under me before. Suckers are geared low. Butchered three pigs this morning, figured about 300 pounders. That'll get me some side pork.



You're right about the torque and drilling from a ladder is at the same level as chainsawing off a ladder LOL
Lotta work doin the hogs , you aint no slacker today !


----------



## AU_K2500

Super slacker for sure john. 

Hey, what happened to the "like" button?


----------



## dancan

Ron took them away .


----------



## farrell

It's almost time!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Oh , the case .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 Milwaukee Hole-Hawg , 5 bits and 2 extensions .



Very nice!!!!!!

Chris is back at the tractor shop next week!!

Cross your fingers Dan!!


----------



## tbone75

Working today Rob ?


----------



## dancan

Thanks Rob !
So 25$ wasn't too much to pay ??


----------



## tbone75

Stubby got me !

Had to get a BACON samich ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> It's almost time!



For ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Thanks Rob !
> So 25$ wasn't too much to pay ??



If it was , a tight azz like you wouldn't have bought it !


----------



## dancan

John , it was in the car and I was down the road before anyone else could come out of the house LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , it was in the car and I was down the road before anyone else could come out of the house LOL



Good move !


----------



## tbone75

Dang midget cat got in with a live chipmunk (AGAIN) ! SOB got away from her ! Its somewhere in the house ! :bang:


----------



## dancan

And now we go live to another episode of the slug and the squirrel ....... I wonder who wins LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Thanks Rob !
> So 25$ wasn't too much to pay ??



And that's Nanian dollars!!!!

Thats like $8 'Merican!!!!!!

They can bite!!!

But they don't suck. 

Around here the BOX is $25.......$25 'Merican!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Wife finally lit the ant bonfire. Bye bye ant infested wood. This'll be burning a while. 







Rick


----------



## farrell

Well I'm hanging on the side of the tree!

Lots of squirrels!

Suppose to rain


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> And now we go live to another episode of the slug and the squirrel ....... I wonder who wins LOL



And Angie says NO shooting in the house this time!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Well it's time to dance. 

Maybe 7 people at work tonight.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And now we go live to another episode of the slug and the squirrel ....... I wonder who wins LOL



Not very good odds on the Slug ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## farrell

Oooooooooo Ooooooooooo 

Boone & crocket fox squirrel!


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Well I'm hanging on the side of the tree!
> 
> Lots of squirrels!
> 
> Suppose to rain



Happy hunting. If ya have to pwug sum dem wrasskly wabbits 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Well I'm hanging on the side of the tree!
> 
> Lots of squirrels!
> 
> Suppose to rain



Good luck !


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Oooooooooo Ooooooooooo
> 
> Boone & crocket fox squirrel!



I like foxes. Cool little animals. Like a dog but very crafty. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And Angie says NO shooting in the house this time!!!!!



Yep , she don't like holes in the floor,walls,ceiling !


----------



## farrell

I am so gonna get domed by an acorn!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well it's time to dance.
> 
> Maybe 7 people at work tonight.



What shift you working tonight ? Strange time to go to that " W " thing ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I am so gonna get domed by an acorn!



Be glad its not a walnut !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Be glad its not a walnut !



No kiddin!

With all these timber tigers up here wouldn't think there would be many nuts left


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> No kiddin!
> 
> With all these timber tigers up here wouldn't think there would be many nuts left



Plenty of nuts around here !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Plenty of nuts around here !



Sure is!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> What shift you working tonight ? Strange time to go to that " W " thing ? LOL



Second shift........till whenever.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Second shift........till whenever.



Could be a long night ! But you like that OT !


----------



## dancan

Geez , ole Biscuit must have his stomach in a knot , with all them gov workers on vacation he could be on the island running a chainsaw where he'd normally get cuffed and searched instead of going on a spendy tour LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Geez , ole Biscuit must have his stomach in a knot , with all them gov workers on vacation he could be on the island running a chainsaw where he'd normally get cuffed and searched instead of going on a spendy tour LOL



Poor planning !


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Sure is!



Knee deep in them around here. 

Imagine the GTG at johns.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Knee deep in them around here.
> 
> Imagine the GTG at johns.



Lots of NUTS ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay any helpful hints on how to move the carb out of the way on this one or move the whole carb box back an inch or so? Just trying to replace the fuel line and want to disassemble as little as possible. Ron said this would be fun. I looked at the IPL and didn't see the obvious answer. 








Rick


----------



## AU_K2500

This place is chock full o' nuts.


----------



## dancan

AU_K2500 said:


> This place is chock full o' nuts.



Where's that "Like" button when you really need it ???????? LOL


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> This place is chock full o' nuts.



Like ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Oh , the case .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 Milwaukee Hole-Hawg , 5 bits and 2 extensions .




Now THAT'S a GOOD deal!!!!!! Be careful Dan that thing is a bone breaker......that's the hole part....but I guess you know all about that...LOL!!


----------



## dancan

Yup , experienced .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Geez , ole Biscuit must have his stomach in a knot , with all them gov workers on vacation he could be on the island running a chainsaw where he'd normally get cuffed and searched instead of going on a spendy tour LOL



I know...I was there yesterday morning...all quiet...no campers .....no rangers.....brought back my Stihl Kombi...snuck it onboard...LOL!! Old habits!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I know...I was there yesterday morning...all quiet...no campers .....no rangers.....brought back my Stihl Kombi...snuck it onboard...LOL!! Old habits!!!



You across the big pond yet ?


----------



## Cantdog

Sitting here in Boston with a TALL frosty beverage waiting for that big green plane to take us to Dublin....Been through TSA....of course they had to check under my ponytail...see if I was dangerous or not.....LOL!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Gotta go!! Leprechaun just said time to fly.....next time I will be speaking from the other side of the pond...unless the plane has WIFI....maybe...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Gotta go!! Leprechaun just said time to fly.....next time I will be speaking from the other side of the pond...unless the plane has WIFI....maybe...



Talk to you on the other side of the pond !


----------



## dancan

Have a good flight !!!!


----------



## tbone75

I see a few nuts down there ! 
Must be catching up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Is this place on government shutdown too?



I believe it is,...off and on....LOL


----------



## tbone75

The OL wants her Fat Head Squeeler put on the wall ! LOL

No idea what I am getting into on this ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The OL wants her Fat Head Squeeler put on the wall ! LOL
> 
> No idea what I am getting into on this ?



?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> The OL wants her Fat Head Squeeler put on the wall ! LOL
> 
> No idea what I am getting into on this ?



Put it face side against the paint !!! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Put it face side against the paint !!! LOL !!



then write 0 - 4 on the back !! LOL !!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another fine day running the chainsaws, course all of them ran all day without a hitch. I only nicked one rock.


----------



## roncoinc

Had these dropped off yestday..

got the oly runnin,,needs a fuel line.
rest will check out later..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Had these dropped off yestday..
> 
> got the oly runnin,,needs a fuel line.
> rest will check out later..



Not bad, but that 150 ! :msp_scared:


----------



## IEL

Finally, I have some time on here....

I was at my towns new home hardware. At least 3-4x as big as the old one. The building used to be a chinese resturant?

They actually have some room for stock now...... Maybe they will start carrying some stuff.....

I got some acid core solder for tinning the big 2# coppers. Also grabbed a few camping propane cylinders for the little torch.


John, you need to get some of those cci shotshells for a colt 1911... Should be able to shoot them inside without creating any real holes. Might chip the paint a bit though...
It would sure beat chasing frogs and squirrels around.... Just scoop them up and chuck them outside.... LOL


Adam, if you brought a pellet gun, you could have enough squirrels for a pot of stew by now.... LOL
Nice and quiet, shouldnt scare the deer?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Put it face side against the paint !!! LOL !!



Gonna tell the OL on you ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> then write 0 - 4 on the back !! LOL !!!!!



She said she has your number , and is not afraid to use it !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Oh , the case .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 Milwaukee Hole-Hawg , 5 bits and 2 extensions .



Very nice!


----------



## tbone75

Spidy you need Ron to help you with that Homie , I never worked on one ?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Finally, I have some time on here....
> 
> I was at my towns new home hardware. At least 3-4x as big as the old one. The building used to be a chinese resturant?
> 
> They actually have some room for stock now...... Maybe they will start carrying some stuff.....
> 
> I got some acid core solder for tinning the big 2# coppers. Also grabbed a few camping propane cylinders for the little torch.
> 
> 
> John, you need to get some of those cci shotshells for a colt 1911... Should be able to shoot them inside without creating any real holes. Might chip the paint a bit though...
> It would sure beat chasing frogs and squirrels around.... Just scoop them up and chuck them outside.... LOL
> 
> 
> Adam, if you brought a pellet gun, you could have enough squirrels for a pot of stew by now.... LOL
> Nice and quiet, shouldnt scare the deer?



Use to have rubber bullets for my 44mag ? LOL


----------



## dancan

Adam's been gone for a long time , maybe the carnivorous squirrels got him ???


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay any helpful hints on how to move the carb out of the way on this one or move the whole carb box back an inch or so? Just trying to replace the fuel line and want to disassemble as little as possible. Ron said this would be fun. I looked at the IPL and didn't see the obvious answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



Rick...they aren't bad, come in from the tank. Carb box doesn't move. Use some wind ex or some oil for lube.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Use to have rubber bullets for my 44mag ? LOL



You should get one of those high powered pellet pistols..... You should be able to kill those living room pests without too much damage.


----------



## IEL

Sorry Rick, the only small homelite I have worked on is my super ez.
And the only other one is my 7-21..... LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Busy day here...painting, electric updating, new light fixtures, new base shoe and crown, painted two coats on the walls. Heck I don't even know what all...lots of work in a small room. She's happy but dang it is tough doing electric, paint, plumbing, trim, etc by your self.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> You should get one of those high powered pellet pistols..... You should be able to kill those living room pests without too much damage.



Had one of them rifles that shot 1200 fps , but its like shooting a .22 ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Busy day here...painting, electric updating, new light fixtures, new base shoe and crown, painted two coats on the walls. Heck I don't even know what all...lots of work in a small room. She's happy but dang it is tough doing electric, paint, plumbing, trim, etc by your self.



Just redid my one bathroom not long ago. She stihl wants the other one done ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> She said she has your number , and is not afraid to use it !



LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OH and FOUR !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Adam's been gone for a long time , maybe the carnivorous squirrels got him ???



Maybe the squrells figured out he was nuts ??


----------



## farrell

I barely made it out alive!

Pack of rabid timber tigers tried to eat me!

After takin out the first wave with well placed arrows had to switch CQB

Pulled out the hatchet and the survival knife!

Finally managed to drive them off!!

Although I did lose a couple of fingers and my good eye!

I think they was after my nuts!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Had one of them rifles that shot 1200 fps , but its like shooting a .22 ! LOL



You need .22 birdshot!


----------



## dancan

Maybe Adam fell out of the tree when he saw one of them "cute" foxes .


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I barely made it out alive!
> 
> Pack of rabid timber tigers tried to eat me!
> 
> After takin out the first wave with well placed arrows had to switch CQB
> 
> Pulled out the hatchet and the survival knife!
> 
> Finally managed to drive them off!!
> 
> Although I did lose a couple of fingers and my good eye!
> 
> I think they was after my nuts!



They were after the NUT !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I barely made it out alive!
> 
> Pack of rabid timber tigers tried to eat me!
> 
> After takin out the first wave with well placed arrows had to switch CQB
> 
> Pulled out the hatchet and the survival knife!
> 
> Finally managed to drive them off!!
> 
> Although I did lose a couple of fingers and my good eye!
> 
> I think they was after my nuts!



Just apply /squirt a couple of drops of Doe in heat on one, then sit back n watch the show......LOL


----------



## dancan

Oh look ! He survived the attack of the "cute" foxes LLOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You need .22 birdshot!



That crap won't kill a rat ! Got some for a 357 !


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> maybe adam fell out of the tree when he saw one of them "cute" foxes .



fox squirrel!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just apply /squirt a couple of drops of Doe in heat on one, then sit back n watch the show......LOL



Put some on a squirrel ! Watch them bucks try to follow that !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That crap won't kill a rat ! Got some for a 357 !



That's why yous got to be close!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I barely made it out alive!
> 
> Pack of rabid timber tigers tried to eat me!
> 
> After takin out the first wave with well placed arrows had to switch CQB
> 
> Pulled out the hatchet and the survival knife!
> 
> Finally managed to drive them off!!
> 
> Although I did lose a couple of fingers and my good eye!
> 
> I think they was after my nuts!



Can't get writing like that just anywhere. 

"like"

Hey Adam!!!

And all. 

No AzzTime tonight.


----------



## farrell

Any who..........

Saw lots of squirrels 

Saw two deer but on the other side of the field

Try again another day!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Any who..........
> 
> Saw lots of squirrels
> 
> Saw two deer but on the other side of the field
> 
> Try again another day!



Only seen one all day here in my yard ?


----------



## IEL

John, I bet of you got the remington .22 shotshells insted of the cci (cabelas has them up here) and shot them out of a short barrel .22 revolver, it might work.
At least you could hit them from a few feet off.


Or, if the OL was out, just use 12 gauge buckshot. (although there is a chance she might suspect you did something)


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Only seen one all day here in my yard ?



Does that include the one in your living room?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Does that include the one in your living room?



None in the house. I don't just shoot horns,I eat the deer ! Nice fat doe !!


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> None in the house. I don't just shoot horns,I eat the deer ! Nice fat doe !!



I thought you were talking about the one squirrel..... LOL

I am a bit asleep...

I would rather have the deer in the freezer as well.... 
Nothing like buck tenderloin and doe saussage.... Now Im hungry.....

You would have loved how my uncle does his buck tenderloin.
Nice and brown outside, barely warm inside.... LOL


----------



## IEL

Looks like I scared everyone off....


----------



## Scooterbum

I have to say Mama's canned tenderloin is the best bar none.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I have to say Mama's canned tenderloin is the best bar none.



I agree on the canned stuff ! That is very very good !!


----------



## Scooterbum

Pop open a jar and nuke it. Some fresh chewbatty rolls and a little horseradish.............

Damn I'm hungry now!!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Pop open a jar and nuke it. Some fresh chewbatty rolls and a little horseradish.............
> 
> Damn I'm hungry now!!



Like that horseradish too ! I need grow some !


----------



## IEL

Well John, you have officially got me hooked on mountain dew... 
I started while you were out of action to try and prevent pepsi from going bankrupt from the huge drop in Dew sales.
Now I am constantly drinking the stuff....

Wakes you up a bit..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

Eating pizza right now !


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Well John, you have officially got me hooked on mountain dew...
> I started while you were out of action to try and prevent pepsi from going bankrupt from the huge drop in Dew sales.
> Now I am constantly drinking the stuff....
> 
> Wakes you up a bit..... LOL



Tried one today , stihl taste funny ?


----------



## Scooterbum




----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> View attachment 316884



Danged Ol Phart ! 


No wonder them girls liked me ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

Night all !!
Gotta take the littlest one to Safari Park in the morning.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Rick...they aren't bad, come in from the tank. Carb box doesn't move. Use some wind ex or some oil for lube.



Tight fit in the fuel tank there. End of the fuel line that would have to feed through is larger than the hole. LOL. any good way to narrow down the end to feed it through?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Night all !!
> Gotta take the littlest one to Safari Park in the morning.



That will be fun !

Nite ya Ol Phart !


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Tight fit in the fuel tank there. End of the fuel line that would have to feed through is larger than the hole. LOL. any good way to narrow down the end to feed it through?



Cut the end off at an angle , then pull it through.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Night all !!
> Gotta take the littlest one to Safari Park in the morning.



Night Scoot!! Was hoping to catch you. Put fuel in the little Jonsered today for Brady and it started and ran like a champ. Tried a couple cuts with it. Needs a chain sharpening, a good cleaning and should be ready for him when he is:hmm3grin2orange: I'll get him to clean it and teach him how to sharpen the chain. I'm going to surprise him and tell him I put gas in it and to give it a shot. Can't wait to see the look on his face when it starts.

Thanks again Bro.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Night all !!
> Gotta take the littlest one to Safari Park in the morning.



Have fun man!!


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Night Scoot!! Was hoping to catch you. Put fuel in the little Jonsered today for Brady and it started and ran like a champ. Tried a couple cuts with it. Needs a chain sharpening, a good cleaning and should be ready for him when he is:hmm3grin2orange: I'll get him to clean it and teach him how to sharpen the chain. I'm going to surprise him and tell him I put gas in it and to give it a shot. Can't wait to see the look on his face when it starts.
> 
> Thanks again Bro.



Like !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Just got 96 lbs of chains.....en stuff.....


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> Looks like I scared everyone off....



Hey that's my job mister! Don't make me come up there

LoL. Sure it's not you buddy. Prolly all eating like gluttons or touching their saws


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Cut the end off at an angle , then pull it through.



Duh. LOL. Thanks for the smack to the head John. Lot on my mind lately.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Duh. LOL. Thanks for the smack to the head John. Lot on my mind lately.



I call them brain farts ! I have lots of them !

Just ask Ron !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That crap won't kill a rat ! Got some for a 357 !



Made shotshells formmy 475 out of 45-70 brass. 
410 shot cup
45 gascheck and crimp.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Just got 96 lbs of chains.....en stuff.....



Nice haul ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Made shotshells formmy 475 out of 45-70 brass.
> 410 shot cup
> 45 gascheck and crimp.



Sounds nasty ! I like it !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Nice haul ! :msp_thumbsup:



Yeah what he said!!


----------



## tbone75

Dang wasp got me on the back ! Must have been on the back of my chair when I sit back ! Got a penny taped on it ! Stops the pain real quick and no itch later ! Works on any bee sting I ever got !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Tried to tune this today. Seemed to starve for fuel after a cut or two. Filled up the tank and still starves after a cut and squirts fuel out of the cap that is a pain in the butt to put back. Have to use channel locks to reinstall it. 

Any ideas or post in the Poulan thread? The bigger one. 







Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Tried to tune this today. Seemed to starve for fuel after a cut or two. Filled up the tank and still starves after a cut and squirts fuel out of the cap that is a pain in the butt to put back. Have to use channel locks to reinstall it.
> 
> Any ideas or post in the Poulan thread? The bigger one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



Hows the fuel lines and filter ?

The cap likely needs a duckbill valve put in. But if its that hard to remove,replace it.


----------



## IEL

Well tomorrow should be fun.
Im retinning a bunch of old copper hand soldering irons.
Got 5 to do.
I have two big ones I got from the museum (one is either a 2# or a 3#!) I also am doing my Dads 3 irons. He has two tiny ones which were fairly burnt to a crisp... And a medium one in good shape.

It turns out the belt grinder will turn 3 hours of mill file work into 7 minutes of sanding.....

Now that the hard, dirty part is done, I get to do the fun part!
I have decided against firing up the gasoline torch for this, as it would take longer to warm up than it would to do the tinning...
Im cheating and using the cutting torch... LOL
I got a new roll of 40/60 acid core solder, which should work perfect.

I can take a few pictures if you guys want?

One of the more odd things I have done in my shop.... LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Hows the fuel lines and filter ?



Fuel line is tygon and looks like it has been replaced. I'll have to see about the fuel filter, don't remember if I replaced it or not. If not I have a spare.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Fuel line is tygon and looks like it has been replaced. I'll have to see about the fuel filter, don't remember if I replaced it or not. If not I have a spare.



Just thinking the fuel may be collapsing or filter plugging ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Rick don't cut the super XL line! Its just a pain to fish them through. I have sent them both ways.....once from in side the tank with a stiff wire guide and from the carb box through to the tank. Patience and warm it in a pot of boiling water first...makes those formed lines more pliable...until they cool so be quick!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Rick don't cut the super XL line! Its just a pain to fish them through. I have sent them both ways.....once from in side the tank with a stiff wire guide and from the carb box through to the tank. Patience and warm it in a pot of boiling water first...makes those formed lines more pliable...until they cool so be quick!



I didn't know they were formed lines ! :msp_confused:


----------



## IEL

Damn..
I just saw your post count again John! 

At the rate your going, you will over take the worlds biggest ms290 fan before long!

I think you have done close to 10,000 in the time I have been here?

One LOUD slug..... LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yeah....I'm guessing that's the style he has. They are a real PITA.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Rick don't cut the super XL line! Its just a pain to fish them through. I have sent them both ways.....once from in side the tank with a stiff wire guide and from the carb box through to the tank. Patience and warm it in a pot of boiling water first...makes those formed lines more pliable...until they cool so be quick!



Makes sense on heating it up. Have to try it tomm. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Finally done caulking and puttying for the night. May actually finish this little adventure tomorrow!


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Damn..
> I just saw your post count again John!
> 
> At the rate your going, you will over take the worlds biggest ms290 fan before long!
> 
> I think you have done close to 10,000 in the time I have been here?
> 
> One LOUD slug..... LOL



Just a gabby azz Slug with lots of azz time !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yeah....I'm guessing that's the style he has. They are a real PITA.



You are correct sir. Enough of a grommet on it to be a real pain in the Axx. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Finally done caulking and puttying for the night. May actually finish this little adventure tomorrow!



Good ! You got more soon !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Link dix back again. This is getting to be real BS. Seems to happen in the evening. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Good ! You got more soon !


Only one more room in the house I haven't done! The master bath is next...probably 3-4 weeks out. Just skim the walls, paint the popcorn ceiling, paint the walls, new receptacles/switches, new trim including crown, new light fixtures. Nothing major! Then enjoy it for 3 months before it hits the market!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Only one more room in the house I haven't done! The master bath is next...probably 3-4 weeks out. Just skim the walls, paint the popcorn ceiling, paint the walls, new receptacles/switches, new trim including crown, new light fixtures. Nothing major! Then enjoy it for 3 months before it hits the market!



Oh you Madcap Fellow!!!!!!

Hey Jimmy!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Only one more room in the house I haven't done! The master bath is next...probably 3-4 weeks out. Just skim the walls, paint the popcorn ceiling, paint the walls, new receptacles/switches, new trim including crown, new light fixtures. Nothing major! Then enjoy it for 3 months before it hits the market!



Can't get nuff can ya !


----------



## Mastermind

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh you Madcap Fellow!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Jimmy!!!



I'm just about ready to start on your saw Rob. I know I've had it awhile, but I've never ported a 090.....and have spent a lot of time reading everything I could find on them.


----------



## IEL

Hey Randy.

Good luck with that monster!

I am sure it will be a real beast when your done.... LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> I'm just about ready to start on your saw Rob. I know I've had it awhile, but I've never ported a 090.....and have spent a lot of time reading everything I could find on them.



Just put a ten pin drive ring on it and he will think iot has the greatest port job ever.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I'm just about ready to start on your saw Rob. I know I've had it awhile, but I've never ported a 090.....and have spent a lot of time reading everything I could find on them.



Port a 090 ! KWAP ! LOL Its bad nuff as it is ! 

That will be one wild monster !

I don't even want to try and start it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Port a 090 ! KWAP ! LOL Its bad nuff as it is !
> 
> That will be one wild monster !
> 
> I don't even want to try and start it !



They start easy, don`t even need those decomps.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mastermind said:


> I'm just about ready to start on your saw Rob. I know I've had it awhile, but I've never ported a 090.....and have spent a lot of time reading everything I could find on them.



Yeah. I got it to ya promptly. 
I think I was a year late. Lol


I may have a couple of numbers could help ya. 

No sweat


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just put a ten pin drive ring on it and he will think iot has the greatest port job ever.....LOL



Got friends pulling 14 pin........

Hey jerry!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They start easy, don`t even need those decomps.....



Sure :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Got friends pulling 14 pin........
> 
> Hey jerry!



Heck they pull a 16 with a 4' bar but a 10 is a big step up from a 7.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:



Nite Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure :msp_sneaky:



They are so heavy that they drop start easily.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heck they pull a 16 with a 4' bar but a 10 is a big step up from a 7.....



Well if you're gonna limit yourself to a 4' bar yeah. Lol

But I wasn't talking limbin'.......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well if you're gonna limit yourself to a 4' bar yeah. Lol



Maybe 8' ? LOL

You is nuts ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are so heavy that they drop start easily.



Hurt me to pick it up!


----------



## tbone75

Just chased that dang chipmunk through the house ! Sucker got into the basement !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just chased that dang chipmunk through the house ! Sucker got into the basement !



Haha!

Back to flooding


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Haha!
> 
> Back to flooding



Have fun !

Slug is done fer the night !

I hope ? LOL


----------



## Mastermind

Good night friends.


----------



## tbone75

MasterMonkey you ever sleep ?


Guess you do !

Nite Randy !!


----------



## farrell

Nite guys!

I will be up drowning earthworms all nite


----------



## Stihl 041S

Have fun Adam. 
Night Jerry
NIght John 
Hey Randy. 

And also to all my addeled brain forgot.


----------



## farrell

Can't wait to be done with this monkey business!

Think this will be the last time I do it 

Just to much when one has a family


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Can't wait to be done with this monkey business!
> 
> Think this will be the last time I do it
> 
> Just to much when one has a family



It do change a LOT-O-Things. 

It's worth it. As you know. 

Hey Adam. I'm heading home.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> It do change a LOT-O-Things.
> 
> It's worth it. As you know.
> 
> Hey Adam. I'm heading home.



Wished I was goin home!

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Wished I was goin home!
> 
> Hey Rob!



You a good dad. 

I'll treat you to a Fundraiser ticket. 

Nothing more important than kids.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slackerzzzz chirping.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> You a good dad.
> 
> I'll treat you to a Fundraiser ticket.
> 
> Nothing more important than kids.



Well thanks Rob!

The kids sure don't see me enough

Not does the wife


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Well thanks Rob!
> 
> The kids sure don't see me enough
> 
> Not does the wife



Hopefully it will improve. 

As a single dad I had to work OT. Wish I hadn't had to. 

But oh well!!!

Done grocery shopping. 

12 minutes home.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers...or good evening Adam and Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Geez. 14 viewing the forum...

Night Scoot.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well...sometimes it slows down.

How goes it Rob?


----------



## Scooterbum

Morning Rob !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I think he left us Scoot!


----------



## roncoinc

YYyyyaaaaaawwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................

scratch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scratch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scritch.......................

nuerology test yestday.

hooked me up to a puter and poke me with a stun gun..

everytime he juiced me I laughed,,,he said " laughing is your reaction to pain ? "

I said chit that don't hurt, tickles !! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

I'll take Rob's place .
Hey all !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'll take Rob's place .
> Hey all !



Hey Dan !!


----------



## dancan

Hey Ron !
You got some holes you need to drill in that new shop ???
I can lend you a drill .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey Ron !
> You got some holes you need to drill in that new shop ???
> I can lend you a drill .



Probly make me look like a pinwheel !!


----------



## dancan

Ole Biscuit probably in Arland havin a Guiness .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Ron and Dan! Just finished a breakfast of bacon and pan cakes. Wife said it smelled real good in the bed room so she came to investigate!


----------



## dancan

I can smell the bacon from here ..... Oh wait , it's the bacon I've got cooking here LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys are making me hungry , I got BACON ready ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You guys are making me hungry , I got BACON ready ! LOL



Already had my bacon 

with a piece of Delmonico on the side


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Already had my bacon
> 
> with a piece of Delmonico on the side



Just bacon works great for me ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I am not ready to eat yet , only been up 30 mins ! LOL Another hour and a half maybe ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Done had breakfast. nuther beautiful sunny day here in the Great White North. Carried the canoe back into the back country and went for a paddle, some beautiful this time of year!.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Heavy thick fog....good thing I'm inside painting this morning.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Done had breakfast. nuther beautiful sunny day here in the Great White North. Carried the canoe back into the back country and went for a paddle, some beautiful this time of year!.



Yes it is,,but it meens winter is coming..


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yes it is,,but it meens winter is coming..



Yep , it sucks too ! But its sihl gonna be here ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yes it is,,but it meens winter is coming..



I will take every day like the ones we have had this past two weeks and love it. Appreciate every one of them and yes I know the white stuff is coming along with the cold temps. Can`t do nuthing bout that but I have plenty of dry firewood.


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John !!

Tell the OL I betting the squeelers DONT lose today !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep , it sucks too ! But its sihl gonna be here ! LOL



All I can do is be prepared, cold ,I can dress for and have a nice fire in the stove. Snow I can shovel or plow. Loss of daylight hours bugs me the most but electric lights can make a poor substitute for sunlight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Old legs aint used to carrying a 17' canoe over uneven ground this time of year, they were complainin a bit......LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !!
> 
> Tell the OL I betting the squeelers DONT lose today !!



Must not be playing ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Old legs aint used to carrying a 17' canoe over uneven ground this time of year, they were complainin a bit......LOL



They should be !


----------



## tbone75

Wonder if I will get off muh azz and do anything today ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They should be !



The 17' is the heaviest canoe I own, goes a tad over 90 lbs.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 17' is the heaviest canoe I own, goes a tad over 90 lbs.



Take a lighter one !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Take a lighter one !



I just completed a refurbish on it and wanted to try it out, it paddles so sweet. Once I get it making headway it really slides along nicely, just a tad heavy to carry.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YYyyyaaaaaawwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................
> 
> scratch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scratch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scritch.......................
> 
> nuerology test yestday.
> 
> hooked me up to a puter and poke me with a stun gun..
> 
> everytime he juiced me I laughed,,,he said " laughing is your reaction to pain ? "
> 
> I said chit that don't hurt, tickles !! LOL !!



Had the same guy twice hook me up to some nerve test thing on my legs. He kept asking me if I was OK ? I didn't even move when he juiced me ! LOL
Told him that was nothing compared to my back pain ! LOL

You been messing around to long with that Ron !

Best get it fixed up !


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just completed a refurbish on it and wanted to try it out, it paddles so sweet. Once I get it making headway it really slides along nicely, just a tad heavy to carry.




Hide it better this time LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Off to do some welding on my new winch setup for hauling out my float at the Lake. BBL.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hide it better this time LOL



Did the best job this ole tracker knows how. It would take a blood hound to find it now.


----------



## IEL

Jerry, any tips on canoe buying?

I am thinking of getting one in the spring.

Sadly, I think wood is out of the budget....
Unless I knocked down a cedar or two, and built one.... LOL


----------



## IEL

I might see about making a dutch oven load of chili today.

I will need to get some hot peppers!

My chili can get pretty hot..... LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning slackers. Got my bacon and eggs warming up. Coffee on go. Feed the animals. 


Rick


----------



## IEL

Morning Rick!

Im not much of a slacker today..... LOL

Been going since 5:30...


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> I might see about making a dutch oven load of chili today.
> 
> I will need to get some hot peppers!
> 
> My chili can get pretty hot..... LOL



That's to bad


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> That's to bad



You dont like the hot chili?


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> Morning Rick!
> 
> Im not much of a slacker today..... LOL
> 
> Been going since 5:30...



Cant seem to bring my self do that on the weekends yet. My chance to catch up on sleep from the week.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Watching a little show while eating my breakfast called, How the Earth Works. There in the Rockies talking about how they were built. Starts out with guys in canoes and they're in Alberta area and Vancouver Island. Can see why you would take out a canoe for a ride. Beautiful country.


----------



## jimdad07

Seasoning the wood stove today. Very light coating of veg oil and one hot fire going with all the windows open. Makes the stove real shiny. Putting the floor down in Wyatt's room too today. Almost done with all that stuff.


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> You dont like the hot chili?



No,,i like to be able to taste my food


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> You dont like the hot chili?



Love me some hot chili. Good stuff. Spice, heat and meat. Mmmmm


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Love me some hot chili. Good stuff. Spice, heat and meat. Mmmmm
> 
> 
> Rick



Can you taste anything over the heat ??

All I get is some chewing sensation and a burning tongue ! 

oh,, and gas from the beans !!


----------



## dancan

Spam lovers Ron , they don't know much about taste ......


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Spam lovers Ron , they don't know much about taste ......



I have heard that those that can handle the heat don't lose the platelets on the taste buds so quick.
the faster you lose them the more you can taste but cant handle the heat.

My receptors are more tuned to salt....
I can taste salt in almost everything !!

I use MSG instead, healthier anyway...


----------



## Mastermind

I've got to remove all the ceramic tile from my kitchen and breakfast room sometime..... Just thinking about the event makes me cringe. The sub floor is 1" X 8" white oak, with a layer of 1/4" Hardy board glued down with thinset. The tile has a few cracks from the floor settling over the years.....


----------



## roncoinc

Mastermind said:


> I've got to remove all the ceramic tile from my kitchen and breakfast room sometime..... Just thinking about the event makes me cringe. The sub floor is 1" X 8" white oak, with a layer of 1/4" Hardy board glued down with thinset. The tile has a few cracks from the floor settling over the years.....



Rent one of those ripping up machines,, like used on roofs, ..rental center has them.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Rent one of those ripping up machines,, like used on roofs, ..rental center has them.



Yep , they will tear that stuff off in no time ! Shake the chit out of you too ! LOL


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> No,,i like to be able to taste my food



I dont just use the normal over load of chili powder...

I add in chipotle peppers, chipotle sauce (from the can of peppers)
Of course I add chili powder as well.
I will also often add a 1/4 of a bottle or so of green tabasco. Not much in heat, but it has a real nice flavor.


Mind you, this is coming from someone who mixes in a tablespoon of lousiana hot sauce into my morning eggs..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I have heard that those that can handle the heat don't lose the platelets on the taste buds so quick.
> the faster you lose them the more you can taste but cant handle the heat.
> 
> My receptors are more tuned to salt....
> I can taste salt in almost everything !!
> 
> I use MSG instead, healthier anyway...



I must loose mine super fast ! Anything very spicy at all burns me bad !


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Spam lovers Ron , they don't know much about taste ......



:spam::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> :spam::hmm3grin2orange:



Good Stuff Danny !!


----------



## tbone75

Haven't hit a lick today yet ! Dang rainy weather ! This beat up body don't like it one bit. LOL
Got to get to doing more , stihl way out of shape ! But fraid to do much till I see the heart doc.
So I will be Super Slug today again !


----------



## dancan

Mastermind said:


> I've got to remove all the ceramic tile from my kitchen and breakfast room sometime..... Just thinking about the event makes me cringe. The sub floor is 1" X 8" white oak, with a layer of 1/4" Hardy board glued down with thinset. The tile has a few cracks from the floor settling over the years.....



If you only knew a carpenter ......




tbone75 said:


> Good Stuff Danny !!



Yup , that's what Ron's MSG sez .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I must loose mine super fast ! Anything very spicy at all burns me bad !




I like spices,, spicy, just don't like hot !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Haven't hit a lick today yet ! Dang rainy weather ! This beat up body don't like it one bit. LOL
> Got to get to doing more , stihl way out of shape ! But fraid to do much till I see the heart doc.
> So I will be Super Slug today again !



I aint far behind ya !!

ate breakfast,, sit at puter,, pre football on TV ( first time on this week !! ) ,, sit in chair,, get game snacks ready , sit in chair,, etc........


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> If you only knew a carpenter ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup , that's what Ron's MSG sez .



This article is about the food. For unsolicited electronic messages, see Spam (electronic). For other uses, see Spam (disambiguation).

Spam

Spam with cans.jpeg

Spam


Origin


Place of origin
United States 

Creator(s)
Hormel Foods Corporation 

Details


Course
Main course 

Serving temperature
Hot or Cold 

Main ingredient(s)
Pork 





The Spam-mobile
Spam is a canned precooked meat product made by the Hormel Foods Corporation, first introduced in 1937. The labeled ingredients in the classic variety of Spam are chopped pork shoulder meat, with ham meat added, salt, water, modified potato starch as a binder, sugar, and sodium nitrite as a preservative. Spam's gelatinous glaze, or aspic, forms from the cooling of meat stock..


no mention of msg ..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I aint far behind ya !!
> 
> ate breakfast,, sit at puter,, pre football on TV ( first time on this week !! ) ,, sit in chair,, get game snacks ready , sit in chair,, etc........



Yep , your real close ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> This article is about the food. For unsolicited electronic messages, see Spam (electronic). For other uses, see Spam (disambiguation).
> 
> Spam
> 
> Spam with cans.jpeg
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> Origin
> 
> 
> Place of origin
> United States
> 
> Creator(s)
> Hormel Foods Corporation
> 
> Details
> 
> 
> Course
> Main course
> 
> Serving temperature
> Hot or Cold
> 
> Main ingredient(s)
> Pork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spam-mobile
> Spam is a canned precooked meat product made by the Hormel Foods Corporation, first introduced in 1937. The labeled ingredients in the classic variety of Spam are chopped pork shoulder meat, with ham meat added, salt, water, modified potato starch as a binder, sugar, and sodium nitrite as a preservative. Spam's gelatinous glaze, or aspic, forms from the cooling of meat stock..
> 
> 
> no mention of msg ..



See, its mostly pork ! LOL And lot of salt ! I do get the low salt one now. LOL


----------



## tbone75

I tried to eat pep. pizza yesterday , could only eat 2 pieces ! Mouth got to hot just from that ! :msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Would like to look this mashed MS441 over today. Need to see what all parts it needs ? Looks like it will have to be all new parts ! Nothing used out there for it so far ? Tank,AF cover,wrap handle so far. I am sure there will be more !
Only a year old , but looks like its 10 yrs old ! This guy is hard on chit !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> See, its mostly pork ! LOL And lot of salt ! I do get the low salt one now. LOL



Look on the can for "Spices" ....


----------



## roncoinc

Football game today in Ohier . 
don't it ever NOT rain there ?


we playing the sincinatty bungles


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Football game today in Ohier .
> don't it ever NOT rain there ?
> 
> 
> we playing the sincinatty bungles



Seems its rained all summer long here !

The Bungles ! LMAO ! Shouldn't be a problem for them !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Look on the can for "Spices" ....



Read the can ! Are ya NUTS ! :msp_scared:


----------



## dancan

John , I got no cans of spam .
So I did the next bestus thing , I just checked 3 websites and no mention of msg or spices so I take it all back .
The sodium content is a tad high though .....


----------



## farrell

Afternoon gentlemen!

I think over did it a bit last night

Did something to my left shoulder

Cut a knuckle open

Had a steel hydrant flag whip and smack me in the head....................ouch!


----------



## IEL

Hope you didnt mess your self up too bad Adam....

We dont need ANOTHER slug like person around..... LOL


----------



## IEL

Mmmm house smells real good! 
A big pot of french onion soup on the stove.


My favourite way to have my favourite vegetable!


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> Hope you didnt mess your self up too bad Adam....
> 
> We dont need ANOTHER slug like person around..... LOL



They would pretty much have to cut limbs off in order for me to take it easy!

Work sick or injured dont matter


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Can you taste anything over the heat ??
> 
> All I get is some chewing sensation and a burning tongue !
> 
> oh,, and gas from the beans !!



Oh yeah. I can taste plenty of flavor past the heat. 


Rick


----------



## IEL

Heres one for Dan.

Red green is showing how to make beer. He starts off by saying "water is the main ingredient in beer, especially if its american beer"


----------



## dancan

I'll give you a "Like" fer that LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> Heres one for Dan.
> 
> Red green is showing how to make beer. He starts off by saying "water is the main ingredient in beer, especially if its american beer"



Which explains why Merican beer was always the last choice or sober up beer for me in the crazy days. LOL


Rick


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Afternoon gentlemen!
> 
> I think over did it a bit last night
> 
> Did something to my left shoulder
> 
> Cut a knuckle open
> 
> Had a steel hydrant flag whip and smack me in the head....................ouch!



Starting to think you like beating yer self up ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Starting to think you like beating yer self up ? :msp_sneaky:



Where's my dang like button. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Which explains why Merican beer was always the last choice or sober up beer for me in the crazy days. LOL
> 
> 
> Rick



Couple shots was quicker !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Starting to think you like beating yer self up ? :msp_sneaky:



Oh prolly.....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , I got no cans of spam .
> So I did the next bestus thing , I just checked 3 websites and no mention of msg or spices so I take it all back .
> The sodium content is a tad high though .....



I like salt ! LOL

Not good , but I like it !


----------



## IEL

Hmmm I do have Rons address...

Maybe I should ship John's wife a ravens T-shirt, and ship it with Ron as the return address..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Hmmm I do have Rons address...
> 
> Maybe I should ship John's wife a ravens T-shirt, and ship it with Ron as the return address..... LOL



She would just burn it. LOL


----------



## IEL

I think I will get up and do something....


Off to the hardware store.

I must be one of their best customers..... LOL

Im getting a big copper pipe Tee, and a big bolt.

Diy lead hammer.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Alright I'm awakes. 

Folks to drive around. 

Food cooked. 

Blah. Blah. Blah.


----------



## farrell

Off to work

Again


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Couple shots was quicker !



Oh yeah. That went with it. Lol


Rick


----------



## dancan

While youse guys were slackin I was busy .
Busy watchin a movie LOL

"This is the Last Dam Run of Likker I'll Ever Make"


----------



## farrell

I could go for a iv drip of caffeine!

The dew ain't cuttin it!


----------



## dancan

Go to starbucks for a coffee , if the coffee don't keep you awake the price of the large cup will LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> While youse guys were slackin I was busy .
> Busy watchin a movie LOL
> 
> "This is the Last Dam Run of Likker I'll Ever Make"



That bad ?


----------



## dancan

I liked the movie , makes me want to have a taste of that real likker .


----------



## tbone75

Hey Ron , OL wants to know what happen to your team today ? 

Getting beat by the Bungles is worse than getting beat by the Squeelers ! :msp_blink:


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Go to starbucks for a coffee , if the coffee don't keep you awake the price of the large cup will LOL



Ain't got no Starbucks here

Got Tim Hortons tho


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I liked the movie , makes me want to have a taste of that real likker .



Got a couple kinds of home made stuff here !


----------



## dancan

I can't drink the Timmy , gives me headaches and puts me to sleep , you got other choices ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I can't drink the Timmy , gives me headaches , you got other choices ?



Nothing but shine & apple pie shine . LOL

Pose to be getting some lemon drop shine ?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Ain't got no Starbucks here
> 
> Got Tim Hortons tho



Ex-Large double expresso ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Got this one runnin...

sorta,,with mix squirted in the carb.

carb kit be here tomorrow ..










ok,site broken again,cant post pix


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nothing but shine & apple pie shine . LOL
> 
> Pose to be getting some lemon drop shine ?



I was talking to Adam LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I was talking to Adam LOL



Oh well , I was talking to you ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got this one runnin...
> 
> sorta,,with mix squirted in the carb.
> 
> carb kit be here tomorrow ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok,site broken again,cant post pix



What saw ?


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> I can't drink the Timmy , gives me headaches and puts me to sleep , you got other choices ?



Country fair, sheetz, kwik fill, McD's


----------



## farrell

I'm startin to think I may be a lil concussed from the blow to the melon this mornin


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I'm startin to think I may be a lil concussed from the blow to the melon this mornin



Possible ? Start getting dizzier or dumber , may want to get looked at ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Possible ? Start getting dizzier or dumber , may want to get looked at ?



That could be hard to determine !! LOL !


----------



## dancan

McD's it is LOL
Get yourself checked if you're thinkin you are .

Saw for John ??


----------



## tbone75

See if I can post a pic ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That could be hard to determine !! LOL !



Could be a problem ?


----------



## tbone75

Rons room he gets to sleep in !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> McD's it is LOL
> Get yourself checked if you're thinkin you are .
> 
> Saw for John ??



100.00 for a 5 dollar saw !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> 100.00 for a 5 dollar saw !



Yup , that was given to him LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> That could be hard to determine !! LOL !



Not a chance in hell I would know if I had one ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , that was given to him LOL



Liked that too ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The T-Bone GTG , you guys have any dates in mind ? Flap Jack said end of Mar. or first of Apr. Stihl cool nuff to play with saws then,long as it don't rain too much. Didn't this year , so maybe ? Any time is good for me , I don't work ! 
We can always go out front if its to wet for the woods down the hill. Not as much there , but should be nuff.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Not a chance in hell I would know if I had one ? :msp_w00t:



Bunch of smart azzes!

I have had them before

Hasn't caused problems that I am aware of

Headache, sharp pain down the side of my head
Vision is a lil funny, mind is foggy, tired

Not like they do anything for one anyway


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The T-Bone GTG , you guys have any dates in mind ? Flap Jack said end of Mar. or first of Apr. Stihl cool nuff to play with saws then,long as it don't rain too much. Didn't this year , so maybe ? Any time is good for me , I don't work !
> We can always go out front if its to wet for the woods down the hill. Not as much there , but should be nuff.



Works for me I gots three weeks vacation next year!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Bunch of smart azzes!
> 
> I have had them before
> 
> Hasn't caused problems that I am aware of
> 
> Headache, sharp pain down the side of my head
> Vision is a lil funny, mind is foggy, tired
> 
> Not like they do anything for one anyway



Sounds like normal ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Sounds like normal ??



Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Works for me I gots three weeks vacation next year!



You guys are welcome to stay long as you like !


----------



## tbone75

Ron you really started something ! Its up to 3210.00 ! 

No telling what the next one will do !!


I gots to find out how much my bill is ? You guys may have it paid off by the time yer done !

Just unbelievable !!

Got lots more friends than I ever knew !!


----------



## tbone75

Been a real rough day to not smoke ?? Wanting one bad ! Chew more gum ! LOL

But I will not ever smoke again !


----------



## dancan

Sore Jaw ????
If you was workin on some of them projects instead of plainin you wouldn't have time to smoke .


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Been a real rough day to not smoke ?? Wanting one bad ! Chew more gum ! LOL
> 
> But I will not ever smoke again !



Quitter! 

Start chewin!

Go gets yourself a can of Copenhagen long cut wintergreen!

It's a cure all!

I could go for a nice cigar or pipe right bout now


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Quitter!
> 
> Start chewin!
> 
> Go gets yourself a can of Copenhagen long cut wintergreen!
> 
> It's a cure all!
> 
> I could go for a nice cigar or pipe right bout now



Not a chance ! No more of any of that stuff for me !

Almost don't drink , and now I don't smoke ! 

Lots more money for saws and guns and trips !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sore Jaw ????
> If you was workin on some of them projects instead of plainin you wouldn't have time to smoke .



Jaw is fine , fer now ! LOL

Stihl slacking big time today ! Dang back don't like rainy weather ! 100% chance of rain tonight !

Muh cotton candy just not doing it today ? Maybe a little shine would help ? LOL


----------



## IEL

If you want a sure fire way to quit smoking, just have Dan visit you with his fs550.

Every time you stick one in your mouth, he gets to remove it with the saw blade!

I bet that would cure anyone..... LOL


----------



## farrell

Looks like some storms headin your way john!

Looks like I will get wet again tonight doin hydrants


----------



## IEL

I didnt get to the hardware store...
I was roped into siding and roofing duty.
The new storage building is almost done.

Just need one more sheet of roof metal to finish it.

My dad is going to try and get a roll of galvanized flashing too.
I am wanting to solder up a bunch of steel parts trays.
I figure a roll of flashing is a lot cheaper than premade trays, and its an excuse to play with the soldering coppers and gasoline torches..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> If you want a sure fire way to quit smoking, just have Dan visit you with his fs550.
> 
> Every time you stick one in your mouth, he gets to remove it with the saw blade!
> 
> I bet that would cure anyone..... LOL



I liked the Man & wife team ! She would shoot it out of his mouth and fingers ! He did loose one end of a finger at some time ! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Works for me I gots three weeks vacation next year!





tbone75 said:


> You guys are welcome to stay long as you like !




I got 12 months vaca next year !!


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> I got 12 months vaca next year !!



Wouldnt you get tired of burnt meat and spam?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I got 12 months vaca next year !!



Well , so do I !!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron you really started something ! Its up to 3210.00 !
> 
> No telling what the next one will do !!
> 
> 
> I gots to find out how much my bill is ? You guys may have it paid off by the time yer done !
> 
> Just unbelievable !!
> 
> Got lots more friends than I ever knew !!



Go figure,,,gots me wunderin too !!


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Wouldnt you get tired of burnt meat and spam?



He can cook his own ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Go figure,,,gots me wunderin too !!



Smart azz Smurf ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back from family stuff. 

Off to the j thing. 






I got nothing. 

You guys are a fine bunch


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> He can cook his own ! LOL



I have to say, I agree with your cooking on spam and bacon.
I like my spam nice and crispy.


My bacon is normally burnt to a crisp..... LOL
I would rather have it half charcoal than the least bit soggy....


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Back from family stuff.
> 
> Off to the j thing.
> I got nothing.
> 
> You guys are a fine bunch




Bunch eh ?? 

That better than a herd ?

or better than a flock ?

or better than a school ??

or better than a murder ??

or better than a gaggle ? 

What travels in bunches besides hemorrhoids ??


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> I have to say, I agree with your cooking on spam and bacon.
> I like my spam nice and crispy.
> 
> 
> My bacon is normally burnt to a crisp..... LOL
> I would rather have it half charcoal than the least bit soggy....



Thot you had culinary promise but I see that is out the door !!!


----------



## dancan

What Ron said ! ^^^^^


----------



## IEL

Im not that bad!
Considering I was raised on my dads way of cooking meat....

If there is the slightest hint of pink, its raw...
Sometimes the briquettes look less burnt....
I used to be like him and John!

There is still a chance of saving me..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Looks like some storms headin your way john!
> 
> Looks like I will get wet again tonight doin hydrants



Be here very soon , and all night they say ?

Bet you do get wet ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> What Ron said ! ^^^^^



TELL him Dan !!!


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Im not that bad!
> Considering I was raised on my dads way of cooking meat....
> 
> If there is the slightest hint of pink, its raw...
> Sometimes the briquettes look less burnt....
> I used to be like him and John!
> 
> There is still a chance of saving me..... LOL



Yer Dad is alright !  He knows how to cook meat !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Bunch eh ??
> 
> That better than a herd ?
> 
> or better than a flock ?
> 
> or better than a school ??
> 
> or better than a murder ??
> 
> or better than a gaggle ?
> 
> What travels in bunches besides hemorrhoids ??



So uncle Mongo just called us hemorroids ?
Dang that is MEEN !
Even if I am ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bunches Ron. 

Like a bunch of mind addled vegetables. 

Hey Ron !!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> So uncle Mongo just called us hemorroids ?
> Dang that is MEEN !
> Even if I am ! LOL



Well. Like a pain in the AZZ.......yes. 

Hey John.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Jaw is fine , fer now ! LOL
> 
> Stihl slacking big time today ! Dang back don't like rainy weather ! 100% chance of rain tonight !
> 
> Muh cotton candy just not doing it today ? Maybe a little shine would help ? LOL



I still got spares LOL
I had to dip into the stash over the last couple of days at night , the top part of my foot that was numb after the opp must be trying to reconnect the nerve paths but it sure don't seem to be happy about it LOL
To the doc tomorrow am to get stitches removed so I'll ask for some more kotten kandy just in case you make it up here  .....Or I want it :


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> TELL him Dan !!!



Bet he takes the spatula and squeezes all the juices out of the burgers while they're cooking


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I still got spares LOL
> I had to dip into the stash over the last couple of days at night , the top part of my foot that was numb after the opp must be trying to reconnect the nerve paths but it sure don't seem to be happy about it LOL
> To the doc tomorrow am to get stitches removed so I'll ask for some more kotten kandy just in case you make it up here  .....Or I want it :



I will get there , just no idea when ? Could be a while yet ?


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Im not that bad!
> Considering I was raised on my dads way of cooking meat....
> 
> If there is the slightest hint of pink, its raw...
> Sometimes the briquettes look less burnt....
> I used to be like him and John!
> 
> There is still a chance of saving me..... LOL



Well,,,ditch the hot stuff that kill's your taste buds until you can taste again,,,,get rid of the SALT and SUGAR ,,,,that includes soda and chips,,,NO salty stuff or sweet stuff for about a month ....

then you will be like John wondering why stuff don't taste the same !

start over then with taste buds that can TASTE !!

you will find burnt meat don't taste good,,you will be able to taste salt in everything and find it not good..

you will find subltle flavors taste good !!

you will find LESS is more 

THEN you will be able to cook..


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well. Like a pain in the AZZ.......yes.
> 
> Hey John.



Bet them nurses in ICU was calling me worse ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

What Ron said !!!! ^^^^^


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> So uncle Mongo just called us hemorroids ?
> Dang that is MEEN !
> Even if I am ! LOL





No,,you just a PITA !!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Bet them nurses in ICU was calling me worse ! :msp_w00t:



No John , they were just standing around , pointing and having a good laugh .



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Bet he takes the spatula and squeezes all the juices out of the burgers while they're cooking





:msp_ohmy:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,,ditch the hot stuff that kill's your taste buds until you can taste again,,,,get rid of the SALT and SUGAR ,,,,that includes soda and chips,,,NO salty stuff or sweet stuff for about a month ....
> 
> then you will be like John wondering why stuff don't taste the same !
> 
> start over then with taste buds that can TASTE !!
> 
> you will find burnt meat don't taste good,,you will be able to taste salt in everything and find it not good..
> 
> you will find subltle flavors taste good !!
> 
> you will find LESS is more
> 
> THEN you will be able to cook..



What the hell is he gonna eat ! Raw veggies for a month ? 
Salt and sugar is good !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No,,you just a PITA !!!



OK , I can go along with that.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No John , they were just standing around , pointing and having a good laugh .
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Could be ? Don't member ? LOL The little I do , I was a real PITA !! LOL


----------



## dancan

Yup , laughing at the little thing ........


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What the hell is he gonna eat ! Raw veggies for a month ?
> Salt and sugar is good !!!



In moderation yes...

have to get your taste back first to see how little of it you really need.

I bought a pound of salt once,,,like 5 years ago ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , laughing at the little thing ........



LOL , The OL accused one of checking me out ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> In moderation yes...
> 
> have to get your taste back first to see how little of it you really need.
> 
> I bought a pound of salt once,,,like 5 years ago ??



One of my X-BILs won't eat any salt on anything ! YUK !

Raw veggies are good too !


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> I got 12 months vaca next year !!



Braggart. LOL. I may be going in unrequested vacation soon. See how my week goes. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Yer Dad is alright !  He knows how to cook meat !



Yes apparently meat is supposed to double as shoe leather. LOL. no neat for u. 

Red and juicy. Yeah baby. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Bet he takes the spatula and squeezes all the juices out of the burgers while they're cooking



Now you are really making me sad;-(


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> In moderation yes...
> 
> have to get your taste back first to see how little of it you really need.
> 
> I bought a pound of salt once,,,like 5 years ago ??



I agree in the salt thing for the most part but it is a good source of iodine. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Now you are really making me sad;-(
> 
> 
> Rick



I try to make them thin like Burger King ! Love them burgers !


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Braggart. LOL. I may be going in unrequested vacation soon. See how my week goes.
> 
> 
> Rick



You meen like " layed off " ??

that be a bummer


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I try to make them thin like Burger King ! Love them burgers !



Trick I learned is to make the patties skinner on the inside. Once cooked they're pretty uniform and stay pretty juicy. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Trick I learned is to make the patties skinner on the inside. Once cooked they're pretty uniform and stay pretty juicy.
> 
> 
> Rick



I found ready made patties at a local meat shop ! I just get a 5lb box every now and then ! Already made thin ! And very good too !
They also have the best steaks around !


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> You meen like " layed off " ??
> 
> that be a bummer



No more like no longer there. Guess when you get tired of the status quo you just deal with it or look for something else. Working for others sometimes sucks. 

Loved real estate and may go back to it. Just spensive to get started again. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> No more like no longer there. Guess when you get tired of the status quo you just deal with it or look for something else. Working for others sometimes sucks.
> 
> Loved real estate and may go back to it. Just spensive to get started again.
> 
> 
> Rick



Not good !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I found ready made patties at a local meat shop ! I just get a 5lb box every now and then ! Already made thin ! And very good too !
> They also have the best steaks around !



Those ready made burgers are always getting recalled for killing people..


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> No more like no longer there. Guess when you get tired of the status quo you just deal with it or look for something else. Working for others sometimes sucks.
> 
> Loved real estate and may go back to it. Just spensive to get started again.
> 
> 
> Rick




Working for others always sucks !!

worked for myself since 1974 !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Not good !



No but may be better than all the stress and too many hours. Felt like a bus on my chest last week until I realized that the big guy in the sky is in charge in the end and he's never let me down yet. I don't always like the way things play out but in the end I couldn't have done it better. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Those ready made burgers are always getting recalled for killing people..



These are made right at the place by the owners ! They raise there own beef ! Nice little family place !


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Working for others always sucks !!
> 
> worked for myself since 1974 !!



LIKE!!!


Rick


----------



## dancan

Usually from them Gov. inspected plants Ron


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> These are made right at the place by the owners ! They raise there own beef ! Nice little family place !



Love sirloin burgers. Those are the best I think I've had. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> These are made right at the place by the owners ! They raise there own beef ! Nice little family place !



Ok,,be good stuff then.
otta ask them how to cook tha burger !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Usually from them Gov. inspected plants Ron



yes,,,but NOT by the US gov !!!


----------



## IEL

HEY!
I do not smash meat on the grill..... 

I guess it wouldnt hurt to lay off the Dew?....


OK Ron, I will give it a shot.

Time to look at some of the old cook books we have around.
We have some real old french ones somewhere?
(and the one I got at the hardware store..... LOL)


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,be good stuff then.
> otta ask them how to cook tha burger !! LOL !!



Till the pink is gone !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Till the pink is gone !



NNNNNNOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...............................................................................................

I give up,,,going out there and chain you to the grill and beat you with a steal ( light weight bar ) until you lern how ta cook !!!


----------



## tbone75

Just had 2 slices of pizza , now my mouth is on fire ! Only pep. on it ! Don't usually get me this bad ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NNNNNNOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...............................................................................................
> 
> I give up,,,going out there and chain you to the grill and beat you with a steal ( light weight bar ) until you lern how ta cook !!!



Nope , it aint cooked , I won't eat it ! No PINK allowed !!


----------



## IEL

Im going to dig up some potatos this week.

Might try a new mashed potato rescipe I found?


----------



## farrell

I need better pain killers and some beer!


----------



## dancan

Now yur talkin Adam !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I need better pain killers and some beer!



Little shine will fix ya right up ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Well I have none of the above items

So gonna have to suffer thru

Tuff it out

Pain is only weakness leaving the body

Etc


----------



## IEL

This one looks good...
Mix of baker and red potatos, garlic, butter milk, whipping cream, and a little (big scoop) of horse raddish.
Either bacon or green onions? Im thinking bacon...


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Well I have none of the above items
> 
> So gonna have to suffer thru
> 
> Tuff it out
> 
> Pain is only weakness leaving the body
> 
> Etc



Hang in there Adam !


----------



## Mastermind

Sup slackers?


----------



## tbone75

I see the Master Monkey down there. LOL

Nothing out of Scoot today ?


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Sup slackers?



Slackin ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## IEL

Hey Randy.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I see the Master Monkey down there. LOL
> 
> Nothing out of Scoot today ?



Scoot was taking the youngest grand child to a park today. Prolly tuckered out. 


Rick


----------



## farrell

Mastermind said:


> Sup slackers?



Another day of leavin the dream

Hey Randy


----------



## BigDaddyR

Mastermind said:


> Sup slackers?



Sup Randy!


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I see the Master Monkey down there. LOL
> 
> Nothing out of Scoot today ?



Scoot was here in the morning.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Scoot was here in the morning.



Yer right ! My pea brain can't keep much in there ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hope I can go tear into this MS441 tomorrow to see what all it needs. Then scare the chit out of the owner with what it gonna cost him to fix ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hope I can go tear into this MS441 tomorrow to see what all it needs. Then scare the chit out of the owner with what it gonna cost him to fix ! LOL



Hey......if ya wanna play.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey......if ya wanna play.....



I never ran over one . Yet ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I never ran over one . Yet ! LOL



You're still young......

You still can!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You're still young......
> 
> You still can!!!



Just why I said YET ! LOL Could happen ? Sure hope not !


----------



## sefh3

Well are we back up and running now???
I'm not able to disable crap on this laptop. 
Not the admin.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Well are we back up and running now???
> I'm not able to disable crap on this laptop.
> Not the admin.



Glad ya got on Scott !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Glad ya got on Scott !



A couple of times in the last day or so it would show 14-15 viewers on chainsaw forum.


----------



## IEL

As always I ate way too much dinner.....
Mexican food....

Finished off the last of the Dew.....

Im going to try and switch to strong, black english tea...
I have some real good stuff my dad brings back from england when he goes to meetings...

Too bad I cant get this stuff here.....

Makes all the stuff here seem like dish water....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> A couple of times in the last day or so it would show 14-15 viewers on chainsaw forum.



08f150 needs your address. LOL


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Glad ya got on Scott !



Hopefully it's fixed now. It's been kinda quite.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 08f150 needs your address. LOL



He's got it. 

Thanks


----------



## tbone75

I see Jerry made it back. LOL


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Hopefully it's fixed now. It's been kinda quite.



May last , may not ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I see Jerry made it back. LOL



Hey Jerry!!!


----------



## tbone75

The slacking Slug is gonna slack even more !

Going to lay down , and hope for sleep !

You guys have a good night !


----------



## IEL

Night John.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> The slacking Slug is gonna slack even more !
> 
> Going to lay down , and hope for sleep !
> 
> You guys have a good night !



Nite John!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> While youse guys were slackin I was busy .
> Busy watchin a movie LOL
> 
> "This is the Last Dam Run of Likker I'll Ever Make"


FIL knew him well. I've eaten at the dinner Maggie Valley. 
Heck of a film and heck of a guy. Can tell you more about Melvin Sutton at the GTG.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> I liked the movie , makes me want to have a taste of that real likker .



His stuff was that good. All I'm saying on that one....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I see by the time I got caught up...everyone done ran off! Bathroom all done except for hooking the sink drain up. Just wasn't going back to Lowes for a $.50 sealing washer. Wife is happy so I am happy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry!!!



Hey uncle Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> I see by the time I got caught up...everyone done ran off! Bathroom all done except for hooking the sink drain up. Just wasn't going back to Lowes for a $.50 sealing washer. Wife is happy so I am happy!



And where did he go??!!??lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a great but busy day, here`s to many more. Couldn`t get on the site til a half hour ago, site was missing its ,cookies....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm here... but fixing to leave..sleep is needed!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob!



Hey Jerry. 

Enjoy the Canoe. 

I'm traveling vicariously thru you for a while.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry.
> 
> Enjoy the Canoe.
> 
> I'm traveling vicariously thru you for a while.



Which one,..I have more than 5 and less than 20....LOL
I enjoy every moment when I am in one of my canoes, most peaceful times of my life.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Which one,..I have more than 5 and less than 20....LOL
> I enjoy every moment when I am in one of my canoes, most peaceful times of my life.



Times traveling with my kid in the canoe were great.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night all.

Over time!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Times traveling with my kid in the canoe were great.



Nice memories right there,...I too have done such things.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Night all.
> 
> Over time!



Nite Rick.


----------



## Mastermind

Good nite friends....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> Good nite friends....



Hey Randy.!
Nite Randy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Nytol!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

As up and down. 

9 viewing chainsaw


----------



## tbone75

Slug is back ! :bang:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Slug is back ! :bang:



Stihl here too.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Stihl here too.



You should be ! LOL

Wonder if Adam is playing in the rain ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Can only reply in this thread. 

Can't go to chainsaw forum


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Can only reply in this thread.
> 
> Can't go to chainsaw forum



Strange ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You should be ! LOL
> 
> Wonder if Adam is playing in the rain ?



Was pretty burned out


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Was pretty burned out



Hope he went home to sleep !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> FIL knew him well. I've eaten at the dinner Maggie Valley.
> Heck of a film and heck of a guy. Can tell you more about Melvin Sutton at the GTG.



I would really like to hear about him ! Like to know how he made that stuff too ! LOL

Seen that show , but didn't tell me nuff on how to make it ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hope he went home to sleep !



Yeah. There be limits. 

Sounds like the money is good. Hours just sucks.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. There be limits.
> 
> Sounds like the money is good. Hours just sucks.



I could handle them kind of hours when I was younger , did a lot too ! LOL I liked that OT ! LOL

Most I ever was allowed in one week was 92 hrs. Didn't really want to do it again ! LOL

Worked in water treatment/boiler house then. Very easy job ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Kinda slow this time of morning . LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah. You got time to yawn and it's easy to keep up!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You should be ! LOL
> 
> Wonder if Adam is playing in the rain ?



Yep out flooding again

Just started rainin here


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Yep out flooding again
> 
> Just started rainin here



Hey adam!!!

I can't get out of the thread. 

Oh well


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yep out flooding again
> 
> Just started rainin here



Stihl raining here !

How ya feeling ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Stihl raining here !
> 
> How ya feeling ?



Pretty good currently


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Pretty good currently



Thake care of yourself. 

I'm crashing.........

Night Adam. 

Stay safe


----------



## tbone75

Me too , again ! I hope ? LOL


----------



## farrell

Nite guys!


----------



## Scooterbum

Crickets are busy................and 1 stupid rooster.


----------



## farrell

Well I can't get no wetter!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Crickets are busy................and 1 stupid rooster.



Chicken soup !


----------



## tbone75

Slept bout another hour ?


----------



## tbone75

Seems the rain may have stopped for a bit.

Dang arthritis sure didn't !


----------



## tbone75

I see some lurkers down there .

Cat got your fingers ? LOL


----------



## farrell

I is wet in places I didn't know could get wet!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I is wet in places I didn't know could get wet!



Bet you is ! Lots of rain went through here last night !

Just said we got 2" of rain last night !


----------



## tbone75

Big cool down today ! Only up into the 50s today ! Been in the 80s the last few days !


----------



## gmax

tbone75 said:


> I see some lurkers down there .
> 
> Cat got your fingers ? LOL



This is the only part of the chainsaw forum I can get on...damn hackers


----------



## tbone75

gmax said:


> This is the only part of the chainsaw forum I can get on...damn hackers



I am getting on all over now ?


----------



## gmax

tbone75 said:


> I am getting on all over now ?



:msp_confused: this is the chainsaw link from the home page: http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9

All I get is a blank screen


----------



## tbone75

gmax said:


> :msp_confused: this is the chainsaw link from the home page: http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9
> 
> All I get is a blank screen



Blank is all I get too ?


----------



## dancan

Yup the site is weird , I can't get into any forums but I can get in if I go to a tread link .


----------



## roncoinc

Yyyaaaawwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.............

scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scratch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.......................................................


WHAT !!!! ??????????????


----------



## roncoinc

What forum ??


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> What forum ??



It's GONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wha happen ??


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Slackers !



So your taste buds are recovering and food seems strange now.
don't go ruinin it all with excess salt and sugar !
enjoy what stuff taste like !


----------



## roncoinc

My best conversations are when I talk to myself !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> So your taste buds are recovering and food seems strange now.
> don't go ruinin it all with excess salt and sugar !
> enjoy what stuff taste like !



I like a little salt & sugar ! Not lots !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My best conversations are when I talk to myself !!



Ron seems to be in a good mood this morning !


----------



## tbone75

My MIL is the sugar freak ! Puts sugar in everything she cooks ! YUK !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I like a little salt & sugar ! Not lots !



Mt.Dew = LOTS of sugar.

Spam = lots of salt..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mt.Dew = LOTS of sugar.
> 
> Spam = lots of salt..



No Dew no more , Spam only once in a while ! LOL

Drink A&W Root Beer now ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron seems to be in a good mood this morning !



May get some stuff in today to finish up a couple saws.

Know I need to get some fuel line to fit the OLY,,,, that's a nice saw


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No Dew no more , Spam only once in a while ! LOL
> 
> Drink A&W Root Beer now ! LOL



:msp_confused:

wow..

root beer I like..


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Mt.Dew = LOTS of sugar.
> 
> Spam = lots of salt..



And the Nitrates in the spam ..........Cheaper than day rates .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> :msp_confused:
> 
> wow..
> 
> root beer I like..



Dew stihl taste funny ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> And the Nitrates in the spam ..........Cheaper than day rates .



I bet that stuff would burn ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> And the Nitrates in the spam ..........Cheaper than day rates .



They bad fer ya too ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I bet that stuff would burn ??



Just a little brown . LOL


----------



## dancan

John , when you make down to the stockroom , make a list of the stihl whackers you have .


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like the diaphrams for the old lauson carb wont be here today.

them old AH47 engines were weird.
actually Tecumseh I guess.
the carb says lauson power products on it but is a Tecumseh carb and have to order a kit that way.
I ordered TWO sets,just in case.
one other carb came on them also.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Slacker checking in heading out the door. Another day at it!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , when you make down to the stockroom , make a list of the stihl whackers you have .



Got some power heads. What ya need ? Got a box headed your way this week !


----------



## tbone75

Buncha SLACKERS haven't checked in yet !


----------



## dancan

Get me a list of the models and I'll see if I can fit them on the assembly's I have .


----------



## tbone75

Best Root Beer around here ! And no caffeine !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Get me a list of the models and I'll see if I can fit them on the assembly's I have .



They all need something ? Think they have compression , but all I know about them ?


----------



## tbone75

Seems I don't do caffeine no more either ? WOW


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got some power heads. What ya need ? Got a box headed your way this week !



Ol letting you down there ??

did I hear an echo ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks like the diaphrams for the old lauson carb wont be here today.
> 
> them old AH47 engines were weird.
> actually Tecumseh I guess.
> the carb says lauson power products on it but is a Tecumseh carb and have to order a kit that way.
> I ordered TWO sets,just in case.
> one other carb came on them also.



What is that on ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ol letting you down there ??
> 
> did I hear an echo ??



:msp_confused:


----------



## mainewoods

Anyone else not able to get on any of the forums? I can only view "today's posts"


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What is that on ?



Sears 647D


----------



## tbone75

mainewoods said:


> Anyone else not able to get on any of the forums? I can only view "today's posts"



Seems everyone is having that problem ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused:



Echo top handle ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sears 647D



WOW almost old as you & Jerry ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Echo top handle ?



Brake parts for Ron !

Flag and guts !


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## roncoinc

What happen ??


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Brake parts for Ron !
> 
> Flag and guts !



Will email a pic in a bit.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Will email a pic in a bit.



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Time I got back into the shop ! Feeling good ! Pills are working ! LOL Just a little weak yet , but that should come back soon.

My Brother looks at me and shakes his head. LOL Can't believe how fast I bounced back from that chit !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> :msp_thumbup:



Email sent 

out in the shop early for me !!

rainy day,be a good day for it if stuff don't come up.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Time I got back into the shop ! Feeling good ! Pills are working ! LOL Just a little weak yet , but that should come back soon.
> 
> My Brother looks at me and shakes his head. LOL Can't believe how fast I bounced back from that chit !



Get some of that 5 hor energy drink,,,,,,fly hi for awhile and crash like a rock !!


----------



## roncoinc

I see the guy that makes them 056 mag 2 decals down there


----------



## w8ye

If this is an emergency, Please hang up, and call 911


----------



## tbone75

w8ye said:


> If this is an emergency, Please hang up, and call 911



If it was I sure as hell wouldn't call my docs office ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Off to go get this 5 lb hunk o plaster cut off , I'll make sure the doc has his 911 line open for you guys LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Apparently we just need a threat of rain to have accidents around here! Going to be a long day I think...morning drive sucks with people crashing all over.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Off to go get this 5 lb hunk o plaster cut off , I'll make sure the doc has his 911 line open for you guys LOL



Good luck Danny !


----------



## tbone75

Had to go make me a BACON samich ! 
Edit make that 2 !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Had to go make me a BACON samich !
> Edit make that 2 !



I'm trying to think how I can incorporate peperoni into breakfast


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I'm trying to think how I can incorporate peperoni into breakfast



Pizza !! Great for breakfast !


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> Pizza !! Great for breakfast !



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Pizza !! Great for breakfast !



That's a good all around food. Great for breakfast, lunch, and dinner


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> That's a good all around food. Great for breakfast, lunch, and dinner



Yer right ! Good any time ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
I wonder if Ron would approve of my eggs this morning? Replaced the hot sauce and ketchup with fried onions and mushrooms.
Left out the salt.
And replaced the dew with fresh pineapple....


It was actually a lot better.....

Im buying some bacon on my way home....

Nice to start using the cast iron pan again...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Looks like the site is down again? No luck on the computer...just the phone and tapatalk.


----------



## IEL

Im on with my phones normal browser?
Scripts are off though...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Scripts off on the computer..running Firefox and NoScript.


----------



## sefh3

I can't log on and go right to a post. I have to open an email from a subscribed thread and open it and then go to today's post. I can't post a new thread.


----------



## IEL

I havent left this thread all morning.
Maybe thats why it is still working?

Im not going to try it.... LOL


----------



## tbone75

I got to a couple other threads . 

Just got up from a 3 hr nap ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Finally got tired enough I think I just passed out. LOL

Now I will go to the shop !


----------



## tbone75

Maybe there working on the site ? Can't get to much on here right now ?


----------



## tbone75

I sure feel funny with short hair ! Gonna take another 2-3 yrs to get back where it was !
Been 3 yrs since it was this short !
Was gonna cut it , but not this short just yet. Wanted to wait another couple yrs. yet ! LOL
Gonna leave it long and just cut a foot off to donate. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Slacker check in here. Raining like a typhoon here today. 

Crazy day at work. Still wondering and waiting. Hate feeling like a duck in one of those carnival games. The ones that go back and forth with a target on them. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Morning guys.
> I wonder if Ron would approve of my eggs this morning? Replaced the hot sauce and ketchup with fried onions and mushrooms.
> Left out the salt.
> And replaced the dew with fresh pineapple....
> 
> 
> It was actually a lot better.....
> 
> Im buying some bacon on my way home....
> 
> Nice to start using the cast iron pan again...



I had egg omlette with fried onions and fresh tomato,,no salt 
love mushrooms !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I had egg omlette with fried onions and fresh tomato,,no salt
> love mushrooms !



Mushrooms ! BLECK !! OL don't like them either !


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> I had egg omlette with fried onions and fresh tomato,,no salt
> love mushrooms !



One of my favorites. Fry the tomatoes just a bit before they go onto the omelet. Good for you too. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

Only mushrooms we like are the Morels ! Now them are good !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I had egg omlette with fried onions and fresh tomato,,no salt
> love mushrooms !



Onions are made to be eaten raw , not cooked ! :msp_razz:

Chopped up fine into chili is good !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. 

Like Rick said. Raining like crazy!!!

Not awake........just stumbling around. 

Trapped in the fight thread.


----------



## Cantdog

Afternoon All....Just was able to get back on.....having way to much fun....Jerry remember you were taken by an attraction to Stella when you were in CA last.....well I tell you what a pint of 8-9% Stella on tap is my new favorite!!!!! Gott lots of pics an stuff...absolutely unreal scenery both natural and man made.....Oops got to head to the hotel bar. Cocktail hour!!! BBL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Unc!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!

Chilly out today only 60

But like that much better than 80

Couple more nites of hydrants then done!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Afternoon All....Just was able to get back on.....having way to much fun....Jerry remember you were taken by an attraction to Stella when you were in CA last.....well I tell you what a pint of 8-9% Stella on tap is my new favorite!!!!! Gott lots of pics an stuff...absolutely unreal scenery both natural and man made.....Oops got to head to the hotel bar. Cocktail hour!!! BBL!!!



Was hopping you could check in !

Sounds like your having a great time ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Afternoon kids!
> 
> Chilly out today only 60
> 
> But like that much better than 80
> 
> Couple more nites of hydrants then done!




Only 51 here right now ! Could almost start a fire ! May need to tonight !


----------



## IEL

Well, Im applying for a job at a local tree service. (washing trucks, cleaning saws, untangeling ropes, ect)

Wish me luck.... LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Like Rick said. Raining like crazy!!!
> 
> Not awake........just stumbling around.
> 
> Trapped in the fight thread.



Rain has moved off from here , arthritis didn't yet ! :msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Well, Im applying for a job at a local tree service. (washing trucks, cleaning saws, untangeling ropes, ect)
> 
> Wish me luck.... LOL



Good luck !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Good luck !



Off to get my pneumonia shot


----------



## tbone75

OL has a job interview with a place called Holphane , they make glass globes for street lights and other glass things. Only 20 mile drive too !
They called a little while ago , she has to call back to set up an appt.

My buddy got her a application last week from the guy that does the hiring ! Then turned it back into him ! He has been there 25 yrs.
Good pay and benefits too ! Some day shift jobs and swing , 12 hr shifts.

Hope she gets a job there !

But sure would mess up moving South ? Be a long time till she can retire !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Unc!!!!!



Hey lad. 

It's like Groundhog Day. Can't get out of the thread. 

Oh that's fine though. 

A friend just got back from a ten day walking tour of Ireland. 

My sister and BIL head over often. Off season and on the cheap. 

I have got to get over there. 

Have fun.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Off to get my pneumonia shot



Good deal Ron !!

Thank you !!

Don't want none of my buddies getting the chit I had !

:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbup:uttahere2:

Flu shot while yer there too !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey lad.
> 
> It's like Groundhog Day. Can't get out of the thread.
> 
> Oh that's fine though.
> 
> A friend just got back from a ten day walking tour of Ireland.
> 
> My sister and BIL head over often. Off season and on the cheap.
> 
> I have got to get over there.
> 
> Have fun.



I would love to go over there , but would have to drug me up to get me on a plane ! LOL


----------



## farrell

You boys with smartazz phones should download the tapatalk app!

Don't have to deal with the.........well you know

Took a lil gettin used to bout works nice!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> You boys with smartazz phones should download the tapatalk app!
> 
> Don't have to deal with the.........well you know
> 
> Took a lil gettin used to bout works nice!



I will try that on my smartazz phone. Then wonder how to use it ? LOL
Dumbazzes shouldn't have smartazz phones !


----------



## tbone75

Wish all you guys would get that pmoina shot ! Don't make ya sick or anything ! Good for 5 yrs. then get the second one,yer good for life !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I will try that on my smartazz phone. Then wonder how to use it ? LOL
> Dumbazzes shouldn't have smartazz phones !



Download it

Search the list of forums for AS

And log in to AS 

It keeps track of threads you subscribed to and this and that


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Wish all you guys would get that pmoina shot ! Don't make ya sick or anything ! Good for 5 yrs. then get the second one,yer good for life !



I got my flu shot 

Geez you askin a lot!


----------



## Mastermind

IEL said:


> Well, Im applying for a job at a local tree service. (washing trucks, cleaning saws, untangeling ropes, ect)
> 
> Wish me luck.... LOL



Good luck young man.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Good luck Geoff.


----------



## farrell

Hey Randy!

Once I get these two jred 2171's rebuilt one of them is gonna come visit you!

So you can work your magic!


----------



## IEL

Thanks guys!
Im callin them right after school.

The school counciler said they were looking for a student to work, and I jumped on it.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Thanks guys!
> Im callin them right after school.
> 
> The school counciler said they were looking for a student to work, and I jumped on it.



May be able to get a pile of junk saws too ?


----------



## tbone75

Haven't made it to the shop yet ! Fell asleep for a while , now everything is POed again. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Haven't made it to the shop yet ! Fell asleep for a while , now everything is POed again. LOL



I excited bout bein done with hydrants!

Then start disassembly of the 2171s!

Ooooooooooooo oooooooooooooo

Duck season starts Saturday!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I excited bout bein done with hydrants!
> 
> Then start disassembly of the 2171s!
> 
> Ooooooooooooo oooooooooooooo
> 
> Duck season starts Saturday!



Only kind of duck I ever had was wood ducks. Darn good eating !


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> May be able to get a pile of junk saws too ?



That would be nice..... LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> Well, Im applying for a job at a local tree service. (washing trucks, cleaning saws, untangeling ropes, ect)
> 
> Wish me luck.... LOL



Good luck man




Rick


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Only kind of duck I ever had was wood ducks. Darn good eating !



That's all I get to shoot at

Don't see any other flavors where I hunt


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> That's all I get to shoot at
> 
> Don't see any other flavors where I hunt



We got woodies and blacks and malards and dump ducks and other assorted types.

black and mallard seem best eating


----------



## roncoinc

Pnumonia shot done,,had flu shot last week.

us'n old folks havta git all them kinda shots and stuff


----------



## roncoinc

Got the carb parts just on for the old sears with the AH 47 engine.

the carb for the OLY is in the usc.

time to get busy !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

How are you posting Ron and John?


----------



## dancan

All I'm doing is clicking on my settings tab at the top of the page , I click on a rep that someone gave me for in the fight thread and presto , I'm in LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I would love to go over there , but would have to drug me up to get me on a plane ! LOL



I gots plenty here now , I just got back from the kandy store with a new flavor 



tbone75 said:


> May be able to get a pile of junk saws too ?




Whoarder !!!! You just can't quit LOL

Good Luck Geoff and Rick !!!


----------



## dancan

Sounds like ole Biscuit is enjoying Ireland .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I gots plenty here now , I just got back from the kandy store with a new flavor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoarder !!!! You just can't quit LOL
> 
> Good Luck Geoff and Rick !!!



Not fer me doofus ! For himself !

My saw buying is done for a while !!


----------



## tbone75

Took the OL up to that Holphane place and to BK to eat. That was all for the day. LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Pnumonia shot done,,had flu shot last week.
> 
> us'n old folks havta git all them kinda shots and stuff



Younger ones need them too !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sounds like ole Biscuit is enjoying Ireland .



Ain't in Ireland....yet...Scottish Highlands this week...boat trip on Loch Lomond, Inverary Castle and village tour....saw some of the most beautiful mountain crags and dells today...waterfalls too...got out and stood in the rain for a while.....could feel the place yanking on my DNA (Glen Coe).... off to the Isle of Skye tomorrow..saw lots of logging operations in the national park....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ain't in Ireland....yet...Scottish Highlands this week...boat trip on Loch Lomond, Inverary Castle and village tour....saw some of the most beautiful mountain crags and dells today...waterfalls too...got out and stood in the rain for a while.....could feel the place yanking on my DNA (Glen Coe).... off to the Isle of Skye tomorrow..saw lots of logging operations in the national park....



Sure sounds great !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Not fer me doofus ! For himself !



Yur barkin up the wrong tree .........


----------



## Cantdog

As others said...site seems wierder than ever.....can't seem to navigate anywhere else on the forum....sucks right out loud!!!!


----------



## dancan

Sorry bout the confusion Robin , the accent detection is not working very well since the site got hacked LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sorry bout the confusion Robin , the accent detection is not working very well since the site got hacked LOL



Aye...no problem......LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yur barkin up the wrong tree .........



Me not buying nothing till I get some bills paid off ! This Hospital bill could be HUGE , just don't know what medicare pays ? 15 days in ICU is gonna be steep ! 2500.00 a day for that NASA bed alone ! :msp_scared:
Most likely going to sell off a bunch of parts saws . I got so many I will never get to them all ! LOL
Not selling off my collection ! LOL
I can get more later very easy,if I ever need any more ? LOL

Really want to put some money back for trips ! Lots of things I want to see !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Aye...no problem......LOL!!



Oh chit !

Now he will really talk funny !


----------



## IEL

I would be willing to take in the MM064 and the 6 cube pioneers..... LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I would be willing to take in the MM064 and the 6 cube pioneers..... LOL



You need to read that again,think you missed something.


----------



## dancan

I fired up the Nadian translator .

Aye = Eh 

Works perfect


----------



## tbone75

There may be a P60 on the block ? Got to get well nuff to start it first ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I fired up the Nadian translator .
> 
> Aye = Eh
> 
> Works perfect



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> I gots plenty here now , I just got back from the kandy store with a new flavor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoarder !!!! You just can't quit LOL
> 
> Good Luck Geoff and Rick !!!



Thanks Dan. See he's not so meen! Just doing what I've got to do and see how it goes. 


Rick


----------



## dancan

Robin be using the Stella to wash down the Haggis LOL


----------



## dancan

Robin , make sure to let us know if they got any good Scottish beer , might be able to get some over here


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Robin , make sure to let us know if they got any good Scottish beer , might be able to get some over here



Killians !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Ain't in Ireland....yet...Scottish Highlands this week...boat trip on Loch Lomond, Inverary Castle and village tour....saw some of the most beautiful mountain crags and dells today...waterfalls too...got out and stood in the rain for a while.....could feel the place yanking on my DNA (Glen Coe).... off to the Isle of Skye tomorrow..saw lots of logging operations in the national park....



The Isle of Skye....Drambuie all around


----------



## tbone75

Nephew is on his way over , needs chains for his 350. LOL
Guess I will go make a couple.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Nephew is on his way over , needs chains for his 350. LOL
> Guess I will go make a couple.



Bout time you get to work .


----------



## IEL

Great news!

I just called the guy about the tree service job, and it couldnt have gone better.

He started by with saying to send in a resume, and we will try and talk this weekend.

When he asked me a bit about myself, and I said I collec, fix, and run saws, he hired me right over the phone!

As soon as I said that, he said "bring your resume this saturday, you start at 9am!"


Sometimes, things couldnt possibly go any better!

It starts with 50 hours unpayed to see how I am, then its $11 an hour!
He said when summer comes, Im looking at 20-40 hours a week!


----------



## dancan

That's great news Geoff !!!
Congrats !!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Congrats Geoff!


----------



## dancan

Ok John , I'll put Killians on the list .
I'll have one to celebrate Geoff's new job LOL


----------



## IEL

Thanks guys!


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Great news!
> 
> I just called the guy about the tree service job, and it couldnt have gone better.
> 
> He started by with saying to send in a resume, and we will try and talk this weekend.
> 
> When he asked me a bit about myself, and I said I collec, fix, and run saws, he hired me right over the phone!
> 
> As soon as I said that, he said "bring your resume this saturday, you start at 9am!"
> 
> 
> Sometimes, things couldnt possibly go any better!
> 
> It starts with 50 hours unpayed to see how I am, then its $11 an hour!
> He said when summer comes, Im looking at 20-40 hours a week!



WHAT !!!!????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????

FIFTY hours of unpaid work !! ??????

20-40 summertime so maybe 10 a week now ??

so work for a MONTH for free ????

down here we have laws about that...........

so the guy gets $550 worth of work for free ??

then goes to the next kid that wants a job ??

did you talk to Dad about this ???

I meen a job is nice but for the first ONE HUNDRED hours you put in you get $5.50 an hour !,,,THEN it goes to $11 an hour,,actually..
that's one hundred hours,,how many days or weeks this fall will that take ??
Sorry buddy but something don't sound right about this..


----------



## jerrycmorrow

IEL said:


> Thanks guys!



50 hours unpaid? he fer sure needs to let you walk out with some good pieces from the junk pile. you need some kind of compensation. 50 hours? that's gonna get old quick.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Congrats Geoff!


----------



## dancan

When in school and the school has these programs it usually is a 2 week "no pay" work placement .
Good employers usually give more of a training and a bit of work if they feel that the student is capable .
I had a good time during mine and got taught how many draughts you could pound back at lunch before going back to work LOL


----------



## dancan

Hmmmmm , not a bad idea .....Anyone want to come up for a couple of weeks ..........


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> Nephew is on his way over , needs chains for his 350. LOL
> Guess I will go make a couple.



Why can't he just buy his own? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> Why can't he just buy his own? :msp_sneaky:



He does so much for me!!! Anytime day or night he will be here !


----------



## IEL

Its a thing with the school.
Those first 50 hours are for a work experence class.
I may not get payed, but I get the easiest graduation credits ever.
He has ran this company for 30 years, and almost all of his workers are from my highschool. He has always done it this way.
The province has a program where if you do 50 hours unpayed career work (ie not cashier) you can count it as a highschool class.
He hinted that depending on how I am, the unpayed part could be a bit shorter.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> He does so much for me!!! Anytime day or night he will be here !



If we could get that "Like" button back .....With a thumbs up instead of a heart


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmmmm , not a bad idea .....Anyone want to come up for a couple of weeks ..........



Just find some school kids ! LOL

Job sounds OK , but that 50 hrs. free just don't sound right ? You should talk to your Dad about it !


----------



## dancan

And that goes for Geoff as well:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Its a thing with the school.
> Those first 50 hours are for a work experence class.
> I may not get payed, but I get the easiest graduation credits ever.
> He has ran this company for 30 years, and almost all of his workers are from my highschool. He has always done it this way.
> The province has a program where if you do 50 hours unpayed career work (ie not cashier) you can count it as a highschool class.
> He hinted that depending on how I am, the unpayed part could be a bit shorter.



Guess if that is how it works . Better take it .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Guess if that is how it works . Better take it .



Well , I don't think Geoff has the Ron and John option of not working LOL
Plus , 2 weeks out of school , I took it in a heartbeat


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Bout time you get to work .



He needed a little more than just a couple chains ! Need a chain for his 029 his Grandpa left him , that saw has been used !! And stihl runs great!
It has been very well taken care of ! Then he wanted a 3' bar and a saw to run it ! LOL He has a couple piles of them slabs he wants to cut up. LOL Stihl bundled together , so 3' bar will be nice. LOL
Made him sharpen 3 chains while I made some up. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , I don't think Geoff has the Ron and John option of not working LOL
> Plus , 2 weeks out of school , I took it in a heartbeat



2 weeks out of school ! I would have been all over it ! LOL I hated school !! Did OK , just hated it !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Well , I don't think Geoff has the Ron and John option of not working LOL
> Plus , 2 weeks out of school , I took it in a heartbeat



Hey dan,,, can I come up and work free for you like 10 hrs a week or so ??

teach me how to change tires ??

Dunno how it works in a third world country but I aint seen nuthin like that down here !!
we have child labor laws too !!
If a company is in Bizz and has help,,they pay !!

Internships are something else..


----------



## dancan

Yup , it's all bout the no school and seein new girls LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , it's all bout the no school and seein new girls LOL



Not gonna be many girls at that place !


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Hey dan,,, can I come up and work free for you like 10 hrs a week or so ??
> 
> teach me how to change tires ??
> 
> Dunno how it works in a third world country but I aint seen nuthin like that down here !!
> we have child labor laws too !!
> If a company is in Bizz and has help,,they pay !!
> 
> Internships are something else..



If you bring your skool papers , I'll get the program set up fer ya , since I'm a nice guy , I'll buy yur lunch


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Not gonna be many girls at that place !



There was where I went


----------



## tbone75

Get that Sears running Ron ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> There was where I went



Tree service place ?

School , YES ! LOL

You want to see the girls , go work at a mall !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Tree service place ?
> 
> School , YES ! LOL
> 
> You want to see the girls , go work at a mall !



Yup , the company had their office in a tower mall setup ..... Great 2 weeks


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If you bring your skool papers , I'll get the program set up fer ya , since I'm a nice guy , I'll buy yur lunch



Spamitches !! If he works real hard,may get a piece of cheese too !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , the company had their office in a tower mall setup ..... Great 2 weeks



OK , but did ya get lucky ?


----------



## tbone75

Just had a thought ! I know scary as hell ! 

That was the first saw stuff I have done in about 2 months ! :msp_smile:

Maybe that will get me moving again ! 



Heart doc 2:30pm tomorrow !


----------



## Scooterbum

October 13th is national no bra day.
Wadda' ya' think? Hang out at the skating rink? Or the freezer section of the local grocer??


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> October 13th is national no bra day.
> Wadda' ya' think? Hang out at the skating rink? Or the freezer section of the local grocer??



Grocery Store !

To bundled up at a skating rink !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Afternoon All....Just was able to get back on.....having way to much fun....Jerry remember you were taken by an attraction to Stella when you were in CA last.....well I tell you what a pint of 8-9% Stella on tap is my new favorite!!!!! Gott lots of pics an stuff...absolutely unreal scenery both natural and man made.....Oops got to head to the hotel bar. Cocktail hour!!! BBL!!!



Stella, the imported kind that costs about 3 times as much as domestic is the only substitute I could find for my Keiths.. It is not quite equal to but man is it better than Merican beer....LOL
Hope you are having the time of your life!!!!.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Get that Sears running Ron ?




No,,,the olympyk 264 had some issues..

the brake was stuck on,,took a LOT of cleaning with all the chit packed in there..

then found the brake flag/arm was bent,,,somebody tried to pull it off with all the chit in the cover not letting it,,,,so,, I had to take it off,put in a vice and fix it..

rebuilt the carb and some running and adjustments got it running real nice 

had a 45cc olypyk and a 50cc,,but never over 60cc...
found that when you pull on this it can pull BACK !!!! 
No decomp !
gotta check the comp but feels right up there.

dunno if it was pee new ammonia shot in the arm or the saw pulling back but arm is SORE !!

man it is one snappy saw,rev's nice and quick !!

cleaned it up and did the bar,,looks good but,,site wont let me post pix


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## Scooterbum

Ron, you should like that 264. mine runs so good you'd think it was orange and white instead of black..............


----------



## jimdad07

I'm dreaming of a new tractor....just the ones I can't afford......where the payments are choking....and a sharp stick is poking just to hear pi$$ing and moaning from my wife...blah blah.....blah blah blah.........

Coming soon to a broke hillbilly near you: a new shiny red machine, with the wife's permission. She gets a new (used) vehicle and I get a new tractor. We sat down tonight with the bills and figured that within the next year or so we can pay enough crap off make it happen.


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> October 13th is national no bra day.
> Wadda' ya' think? Hang out at the skating rink? Or the freezer section of the local grocer??



Sorry man,,don't think I want to see YOU without a bra !!


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Ron, you should like that 264. mine runs so good you'd think it was orange and white instead of black..............



Chit !! ,, you mean a pos ?? bummer ..

ok,,on the shelf it goes !!


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I'm dreaming of a new tractor....just the ones I can't afford......where the payments are choking....and a sharp stick is poking just to hear pi$$ing and moaning from my wife...blah blah.....blah blah blah.........
> 
> Coming soon to a broke hillbilly near you: a new shiny red machine, with the wife's permission. She gets a new (used) vehicle and I get a new tractor. We sat down tonight with the bills and figured that within the next year or so we can pay enough crap off make it happen.



If you didn't live in that communist state you could afford one NOW !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


>



I worked on one of them a year or so ago for a friend. 200lb compression ! It did run very good when I got done with it. Didn't need much , forget what ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sorry man,,don't think I want to see YOU without a bra !!



You is one bad Smurf ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Sorry man,,don't think I want to see YOU without a bra !!



Damn Yankee's just ain't right!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I worked on one of them a year or so ago for a friend. 200lb compression ! It did run very good when I got done with it. Didn't need much , forget what ? LOL



I don't see many of them around here but I think we all may be missing something with that brand ..


----------



## Scooterbum

Half box of 'Nilla wafers and a tall glass of milk and I'm ready for zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

t-bone, hope all is good news tomorrow, sending some good Mojo your way.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Damn Yankee's just ain't right!!



Rotten Smurf !


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Half box of 'Nilla wafers and a tall glass of milk and I'm ready for zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> t-bone, hope all is good news tomorrow, sending some good Mojo your way.



Thanks Scoot !

Got to be , I feel to good for it to be bad !


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Damn Yankee's just ain't right!!



Hey !! you'r the one wants to go bra less and hang out in the frozen food section !! LOL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> I don't see many of them around here but I think we all may be missing something with that brand ..



Had a few. very solid built saw.Easy startin' and nice and strong for it's time. Can't ask for much more.
Take it out and cut for a day at least.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yipeee, ..I cut in the woods a full day just using 3 of my free saws given to me by uncaring previous owners. Nice lil saws, Jonsered 590, Stihl 025 and Stihl 026. Cheap saws that cost me little to nuttin to get running fine. Used 2.5 gals of mix and almost a gallon of bar oil. Prob cut /felled 12 cord of hardwood and a couple dozen spruce sawlogs. Dan was nowhere to be seen/ found....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I don't see many of them around here but I think we all may be missing something with that brand ..



I have 2 of them top handle Emac/Efcos . Well built saws !


----------



## Scooterbum

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! you'r the one wants to go bra less and hang out in the frozen food section !! LOL !!!!!!!!!



Yeah....well...........I guess ya' got a point


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I don't see many of them around here but I think we all may be missing something with that brand ..



I got a couple of 950`s and a 950 Super, they are very good running saws but parts are just too hard to find for them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yipeee, ..I cut in the woods a full day just using 3 of my free saws given to me by uncaring previous owners. Nice lil saws, Jonsered 590, Stihl 025 and Stihl 026. Cheap saws that cost me little to nuttin to get running fine. Used 2.5 gals of mix and almost a gallon of bar oil. Prob cut /felled 12 cord of hardwood and a couple dozen spruce sawlogs. Dan was nowhere to be seen/ found....LOL



No big trees today ?

Dan was slackin again ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dan , you get that cast off today ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No big trees today ?
> 
> Dan was slackin again ! LOL



Saving all the big trees for later, got to find a big saw cause I got nun....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got a couple of 950`s and a 950 Super, they are very good running saws but parts are just too hard to find for them.



Parts are a real beach to get for them ! They are kinda heavy too.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Saving all the big trees for later, got to find a big saw cause I got nun....LOL



WTF ever ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600

I found an underground nest of yellow jackets, they treated me to at least 3 stings, maybe more. The excavator got even for me....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I found an underground nest of yellow jackets, they treated me to at least 3 stings, maybe more. The excavator got even for me....LOL



Ya need some old copper penny's with ya ! Told ya that before !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Parts are a real beach to get for them ! They are kinda heavy too.



When I bought mine we were trimming out a thousand Christmas trees and my brother and I ran the snot outa the two 950`s. We didn`t know any better and had no idea what kind of saw an Olympic was , they were new and relatively cheap. Tortured those two by running them WOT for days on end just cutting down or trimming up small white fir trees. Mowed down thousands of small firs 3" and under to space out the ones we wanted to grow, then harvest. Still got them two and they run great after cleaning out all the debris that got packed into them.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Parts are a real beach to get for them ! They are kinda heavy too.



I find them lighter than a squeal of the same power,,,not displacement because squeels have to have at least 10cc more to have the same power..
so it actually works out better..


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ya need some old copper penny's with ya ! Told ya that before !



I had pennies but no tape,.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I find them lighter than a squeal of the same power,,,not displacement because squeels have to have at least 10cc more to have the same power..
> so it actually works out better..



These top handles are kinda heavy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I find them lighter than a squeal of the same power,,,not displacement because squeels have to have at least 10cc more to have the same power..
> so it actually works out better..



They got no power but they rev out great, opened up the exhaust and leaned out the carbs n let them rip. Bet they were turning 15-16,000 rpm and they never missed a beat.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had pennies but no tape,.....LOL



Doofus ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> If you didn't live in that communist state you could afford one NOW !!



You dam right Ron!

Sounds like you had a good day Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They got no power but they rev out great, opened up the exhaust and leaned out the carbs n let them rip. Bet they were turning 15-16,000 rpm and they never missed a beat.



Must be tough !


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> You dam right Ron!
> 
> Sounds like you had a good day Jerry.



Yeah, had a couple and another tomorrow, using the same , free saws tomorrow. Saving my good saws.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You dam right Ron!
> 
> Sounds like you had a good day Jerry.



You don't need a new tractor , used ones last forever !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Must be tough !



They must be, we didn`t give a s--t and treated them saws bad. They went on to clear cut 80 acres of black spruce, all small diameter trees under 12" but they were tall,60' or more and limbs right from around 8' off the ground all the way up. Them saws limned like banshees.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jim you can get a bigger tractor for less money that will last you a very long time !


----------



## pioneerguy600

brb.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They must be, we didn`t give a s--t and treated them saws bad. They went on to clear cut 80 acres of black spruce, all small diameter trees under 12" but they were tall,60' or more and limbs right from around 8' off the ground all the way up. Them saws limned like banshees.....LOL



To bad parts are so hard to find !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Jim you can get a bigger tractor for less money that will last you a very long time !



I know John. Big thing for me is we farm a decent a amount here, enough to where I spend most of my free time in the summer on a tractor and when I have my cows here in the winter there is always tractor work on the weekends. All of the machines here are old, tired and not mine. I never know when I will have one or not. The big International I have here needs a few grand put into it and I just can't justify putting that into a machine that's over 40 years old and will most likely cost a lot more before it's all said and done. Not to mention there's a good chance that once it's back up to snuff it'll get yanked, that's an explanation we'll save for the gtg. I pretty much want new for the warranty and because I want a machine that is starting fresh and has a few more creature comforts like heat and AC. We're planning on paying a few bills before all of this takes place so that we won't be put in a bind. I figure I have to free up about $700 a month to get her a newer vehicle and to get me a tractor. I went through the bills tonight and I can't believe how many tiny payments go out every month that add up to a lot of money. Most of the balances are small but the payments and interest are crazy. That led to a serious talk with my wife about not using them effin things or else. We'll get there.


----------



## tbone75

Sure got quiet in here ?

Everyone musta fell asleep !


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Sure got quiet in here ?
> 
> Everyone musta fell asleep !



Not yet.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I know John. Big thing for me is we farm a decent a amount here, enough to where I spend most of my free time in the summer on a tractor and when I have my cows here in the winter there is always tractor work on the weekends. All of the machines here are old, tired and not mine. I never know when I will have one or not. The big International I have here needs a few grand put into it and I just can't justify putting that into a machine that's over 40 years old and will most likely cost a lot more before it's all said and done. Not to mention there's a good chance that once it's back up to snuff it'll get yanked, that's an explanation we'll save for the gtg. I pretty much want new for the warranty and because I want a machine that is starting fresh and has a few more creature comforts like heat and AC. We're planning on paying a few bills before all of this takes place so that we won't be put in a bind. I figure I have to free up about $700 a month to get her a newer vehicle and to get me a tractor. I went through the bills tonight and I can't believe how many tiny payments go out every month that add up to a lot of money. Most of the balances are small but the payments and interest are crazy. That led to a serious talk with my wife about not using them effin things or else. We'll get there.



You don't have to get a real old used one. But I know that warranty is nice .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure got quiet in here ?
> 
> Everyone musta fell asleep !



I am back, big kitty is here with me trying to keep me from typing on the keyboard, he has grown again.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sure got quiet in here ?
> 
> Everyone musta fell asleep !



I might have just fell.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I might have just fell.



Hope ta land on a pillow.
Hey Rob!!


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> You don't have to get a real old used one. But I know that warranty is nice .



I've never had a new truck, I have an old three wheeler and the list goes on. Be nice to have something like that from new. I'm pretty gentile with equipment and something like that should last me a long time.

How you feeling?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am back, big kitty is here with me trying to keep me from typing on the keyboard, he has grown again.



How big is he now ?

My sister has one that is half Main Coon she is trying to get me to take. Nope ! 4 is too many now ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I've never had a new truck, I have an old three wheeler and the list goes on. Be nice to have something like that from new. I'm pretty gentile with equipment and something like that should last me a long time.
> 
> How you feeling?



I understand that ! LOL

Not feeling to bad right now , just seem to get tired easy. Like now ! LOL Bout ready to lay down. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How big is he now ?
> 
> My sister has one that is half Main Coon she is trying to get me to take. Nope ! 4 is too many now ! LOL



He is over 20 lbs now and about makes up for 3 cats. He is about the nicest looking Maine Coon I have seen yet, and strong as a small bear.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I understand that ! LOL
> 
> Not feeling to bad right now , just seem to get tired easy. Like now ! LOL Bout ready to lay down. LOL



You made a pretty fast recovery so far.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How big is he now ?
> 
> My sister has one that is half Main Coon she is trying to get me to take. Nope ! 4 is too many now ! LOL



One Main Coon makes up for about 3 regular cats, the cats you have now would not really like a monster coming into the fold....LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> You made a pretty fast recovery so far.



Sure have ! Not sure how or why ? LOL But its good !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> One Main Coon makes up for about 3 regular cats, the cats you have now would not really like a monster coming into the fold....LOL



Didn't think of that either ! No way I will take it anyway. LOL

OK , its Slug time !


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> I know John. Big thing for me is we farm a decent a amount here, enough to where I spend most of my free time in the summer on a tractor and when I have my cows here in the winter there is always tractor work on the weekends. All of the machines here are old, tired and not mine. I never know when I will have one or not. The big International I have here needs a few grand put into it and I just can't justify putting that into a machine that's over 40 years old and will most likely cost a lot more before it's all said and done. Not to mention there's a good chance that once it's back up to snuff it'll get yanked, that's an explanation we'll save for the gtg. I pretty much want new for the warranty and because I want a machine that is starting fresh and has a few more creature comforts like heat and AC. We're planning on paying a few bills before all of this takes place so that we won't be put in a bind. I figure I have to free up about $700 a month to get her a newer vehicle and to get me a tractor. I went through the bills tonight and I can't believe how many tiny payments go out every month that add up to a lot of money. Most of the balances are small but the payments and interest are crazy. That led to a serious talk with my wife about not using them effin things or else. We'll get there.



Monthly payments....

Lecticity..

phone...

cable..

propane $250 a year.

no mortgage..
no property taxes.
no state income tax.
no federal income tax.
no car payment.
no credit card. 

no problem !! 

sorry Jim ,,,,,,,........... .... move to mayne !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Didn't think of that either ! No way I will take it anyway. LOL
> 
> OK , its Slug time !



Nite John.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Monthly payments....
> 
> Lecticity..
> 
> phone...
> 
> cable..
> 
> propane $250 a year.
> 
> no mortgage..
> no property taxes.
> no state income tax.
> no federal income tax.
> no car payment.
> no credit card.
> 
> no problem !!
> 
> sorry Jim ,,,,,,,........... .... move to mayne !!



Rub it in Ron! I do like New Hamster quite a bit, different feeling when you go there in a good way.


----------



## jimdad07

Nite John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like its getting to , Time:


----------



## jimdad07

Nite Jerry. Same for me.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Damn everyone ran away. Bad night on the gravely front...blew a cylinder....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Headed to bed...night all.


----------



## BigDaddyR

My Maine Coon Mikey is a beast. What a cool cat too. Very cool breed. Is it odd that I think 20lb cats the size of small lions is pretty much a normal house cat. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> He is over 20 lbs now and about makes up for 3 cats. He is about the nicest looking Maine Coon I have seen yet, and strong as a small bear.



Now Jerry I liked you before but you just went up a few pegs. LOL I gotta see a picture of the big guy.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Dang it. In the midst of catching up on the thread I missed pretty much everyone. Dolt. Almost time for me to.

Night John, Jerry, Jimmy.

The triple J. The J trifecta. LOL


----------



## dancan

I'm up !
My newly decasted ankle is letting me know that it's there LOL


----------



## dancan

I guess the site hack has turned away all the zzzslackers , not even any guests logged in down there .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I guess the site hack has turned away all the zzzslackers , not even any guests logged in down there .



Some could be hidden. 

Just sayin


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !


----------



## dancan

Well I spoke too soon , I see a few logged in now .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan.

Fast night. 

Busy parts. Lots of body English.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , make sure to let us know if they got any good Scottish beer , might be able to get some over here



I've been keeping track.....most are excellent but seem to very locally made....50 miles and the brands all change....but early yet...and been sampling the distilled stuff as well.....started with a wee dram in muh coffee out on Loch Lomond around 9 am yesterday morning....more testing today!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Unc!!! I see you not being logged in down there!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Unc!!! I see you not being logged in down there!!!!



Yeah. Don't know why I don't show up. 

They chucked that new valve. 

And no one wants it. I'm a cheap bastard


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Don't know why I don't show up.
> 
> They chucked that new valve.
> 
> And no one wants it. I'm a cheap bastard



Nothing wrong with being a cheep (frugal) bastard!!! I have used a tremendous amount of the stuff you've sent up...even the liquid nitrogen gloves!!! Too cool!! BBL.....about to hit the road to the Isle of Skye...1 hr ferry ride over...tool around the island and back across the bridge...not sure where we're staying tonight...someone elses problem....LOLOLOL!!! All I can say is everything so far has been just stunning!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Nothing wrong with being a cheep (frugal) bastard!!! I have used a tremendous amount of the stuff you've sent up...even the liquid nitrogen gloves!!! Too cool!! BBL.....about to hit the road to the Isle of Skye...1 hr ferry ride over...tool around the island and back across the bridge...not sure where we're staying tonight...someone elses problem....LOLOLOL!!! All I can say is everything so far has been just stunning!!!!



It is nice either was. All taken care of or road trip

The friend that took the walking tour of Ireland covered 85 miles in 10 days. 

A van took all but a light day pack. 

She backpacks so it was great. She loved it. 

I used to love the weekends in Germany. Take off and see what you find. 

Glad you're enjoying it. 

I'll go see John this weekend.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Zzlackaires.....


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Zzlackaires.....



Hey!

I'm busy drowning earthworms!

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm busy drowning earthworms!
> 
> Hey Rob!



Just pulled into my parking spot. 

Time for my sleep. 

You be careful.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Just pulled into my parking spot.
> 
> Time for my sleep.
> 
> You be careful.



Night Rob!

Always am!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Zzlackaires.....



Careful , LP may think that was meent for him .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning.


----------



## dancan

Hey Jimmy !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Dan! You see that cylinder picture? I think that one is done...


----------



## dancan

Looked like a good candidate to modernise with a new Kholer/Honda or Subaru LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Friend of mine makes adapter kits to do just that. I'm going to look a little though..probably can find a cylinder cheaper than a repower. 32 ci single and big flywheels are hard to best even with a modern engine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> My Maine Coon Mikey is a beast. What a cool cat too. Very cool breed. Is it odd that I think 20lb cats the size of small lions is pretty much a normal house cat. LOL



If our Maine Coon was the only cat we had I guess it would just seem normal at that size but when our other cat is out beside him then it looks like mutt n jeff...LOL


----------



## dancan

Oh , that big flywheel thing , that makes sense for repowering issues .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very wet here this morning but it might stop enough for another day of adventures in the woods....LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , did you get that big maple that was too close to the road ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Oh , that big flywheel thing , that makes sense for repowering issues .



Dan. the woods road is getting smoother but still way too rough for you to traverse, you best stay in yer vehicle and yell at us.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , did you get that big maple that was too close to the road ???



Yeah it had to come down, that was the first tree I dropped yesterday morning on my way up the hill.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> If our Maine Coon was the only cat we had I guess it would just seem normal at that size but when our other cat is out beside him then it looks like mutt n jeff...LOL



Maine Coons are neat. Right now I've got the domestic short hair 6.5 lb model. Good cat.


----------



## dancan

I'll get a paint ball gun so I get zap you guys if you're not working hard enough LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

My kitten, Crash.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Maine Coons are neat. Right now I've got the domestic short hair 6.5 lb model. Good cat.



That deserves a ,Like.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'll get a paint ball gun so I get zap you guys if you're not working hard enough LOL



What`s the range on one o dem?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah it had to come down, that was the first tree I dropped yesterday morning on my way up the hill.



Funny that , couldn't be saved , in the way of future developments , power line issues , ditch drainage issues ........ LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Funny that , couldn't be saved , in the way of future developments , power line issues , ditch drainage issues ........ LOL



It was just sticking out too close to the road, all the roots would get ripped off on one side and it had a bad lean to it. Make a lot of very good firewood though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Out to get more trees....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Took some catching up this morning !


----------



## tbone75

Sure hope after today I can get them arthritis meds back !
Said I couldn't take them till he knew the heart was OK .


----------



## tbone75

I show up and everyone leaves ? Just had a shower , no farts yet ? Aint all that ugly ? LOL


----------



## mainewoods

Jimmy in NC said:


> Maine Coons are neat. Right now I've got the domestic short hair 6.5 lb model. Good cat.



Nice to see that we are known for our ##### as well as our lobsters.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> My kitten, Crash.



Had one that looked very close to that , took off one day never came back ? Only one I ever seen around here with white ears. Lots of B&W cats from my neighbors !


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.


I will try and put up a picture of my cat.
Got her as a kitten for my 5th birthday.

Most nights she sleeps on my bed.


----------



## tbone75

mainewoods said:


> Nice to see that we are known for our ##### as well as our lobsters.:hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> If our Maine Coon was the only cat we had I guess it would just seem normal at that size but when our other cat is out beside him then it looks like mutt n jeff...LOL



LOL. We have more than one also but I'm so used to him. The other ones do add perspective though. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> 
> I will try and put up a picture of my cat.
> Got her as a kitten for my 5th birthday.
> 
> Most nights she sleeps on my bed.



Got one like that too , seems to think I belong to him. LOL If hes in the house,hes with me . In my chair,he jumps in my lap , I go to bed he jumps into bed with me. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> My kitten, Crash.



My little guy Mikey with his little sister Celia Mae. Here she's still a kitten but isn't much bigger now. Both named after Monsters Inc characters. 








Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Sure hope after today I can get them arthritis meds back !
> Said I couldn't take them till he knew the heart was OK .



Good luck today man. Lots of good Juju coming your way. I hope all the news is great!!


Rick


----------



## mainewoods

They know a good guy when they see one! Probably missed you a lot while you were on "vacation":msp_biggrin:


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> 
> I will try and put up a picture of my cat.
> Got her as a kitten for my 5th birthday.
> 
> Most nights she sleeps on my bed.



Congrats on the job and work experience man. Lets see a pick of that pudy. LOL


Rick


----------



## IEL

Thanks Rick!


----------



## IEL

Ummm How can I post a picture with the whole toolbar missing?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Had one that looked very close to that , took off one day never came back ? Only one I ever seen around here with white ears. Lots of B&W cats from my neighbors !



Found her on the side of the road at 4 weeks old after being hit by a car. Nursed her back and that's her this morning. She never goes outside..


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> My little guy Mikey with his little sister Celia Mae. Here she's still a kitten but isn't much bigger now. Both named after Monsters Inc characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



Nice pic ! Big arse cat too ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Found her on the side of the road at 4 weeks old after being hit by a car. Nursed her back and that's her this morning. She never goes outside..



Mine all go in and out both. LOL Half the time we don't see them till afternoon. Let them out early in the mornings. The midget cat stays close to the house,scared of its own shadow. LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Ummm How can I post a picture with the whole toolbar missing?



I hit the reply with quote then the manage attachments. You will see from there.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> ...think we all may be missing something with that brand ...



been tootin that line for years. don't nobody ever wanna listen cause if it ain't one of the big two or one of the formerly big three then it can't be worth having. i got 9 of 'em from my 240 up to my 264. still my go to saws. dang near bullet proof. ran over my 251B once. needed the sprocket cover rewelded and a new top handle and was still good to go. they also start every time if maintained. just sayin.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> I hit the reply with quote then the manage attachments. You will see from there.



Thought I had a good picture....
Cant find it, and she is scared of the flash.

Once it gets light, I will get one.


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> been tootin that line for years. don't nobody ever wanna listen cause if it ain't one of the big two or one of the formerly big three then it can't be worth having. i got 9 of 'em from my 240 up to my 264. still my go to saws. dang near bullet proof. ran over my 251B once. needed the sprocket cover rewelded and a new top handle and was still good to go. they also start every time if maintained. just sayin.



Happen to find any good places for parts ?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Thought I had a good picture....
> Cant find it, and she is scared of the flash.
> 
> Once it gets light, I will get one.



Been light here for 3 hrs. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Off to play in traffic a bit... Yay!! Atleast it's only going to be ~63* today! Fall finally here???


----------



## IEL

The sun is just starting to rise now.
It should be poking up real soon.


----------



## dancan

This the cat channel ????


----------



## IEL

Good breakfast this morning.
Chopped up some leftover honey mustard ham (cooked a whole ham last night)
Fried it up, scrambled the eggs in. Great meal.


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> This the cat channel ????



I believe it is.

Anyone got a picture of a cat with a chainsaw?


----------



## dancan

The channel for the slack cats ???????


----------



## roncoinc

just got out of bed.....................

bout midnight the shoulder I got the peenumonia shot in started reacting.

un ending pain for hours,,went back about 8am and got a couple hours sleep..

was so bad couldn't type on keyboard at 3:30 this morning !!

no fun today


----------



## dancan

I gots spare koten kandy , come on up Ron .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> just got out of bed.....................
> 
> bout midnight the shoulder I got the peenumonia shot in started reacting.
> 
> un ending pain for hours,,went back about 8am and got a couple hours sleep..
> 
> was so bad couldn't type on keyboard at 3:30 this morning !!
> 
> no fun today



Mine didn't do anything like that ! Just a little sore for a couple hrs. was all !
Hope it gets better real soon !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I gots spare koten kandy , come on up Ron .



I got some too ! LOL

Come on down Ron.


----------



## dancan

See Ron , we got you covered !


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Happen to find any good places for parts ?



every now and then a parts saw shows up on the bay. or, even less often, one of my buds will gift me some parts. one of those, when-you-see-it-get-it-situations. looking for a good starter pulley now; helped an AS member with one, then the saw i gave my SIL decided it needed one. all my pulley parts are suddenly gone. seems like the shaft has wobbled the hole out some so the pull rope doesn't want to go home. still thinkin bout how to redneck that to keep it from gettin cattywompus


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> every now and then a parts saw shows up on the bay. or, even less often, one of my buds will gift me some parts. one of those, when-you-see-it-get-it-situations. looking for a good starter pulley now; helped an AS member with one, then the saw i gave my SIL decided it needed one. all my pulley parts are suddenly gone. seems like the shaft has wobbled the hole out some so the pull rope doesn't want to go home. still thinkin bout how to redneck that to keep it from gettin cattywompus



Could you put some kind of bushing in there ?


----------



## roncoinc

Before I got the shot yestday two more free saws dropped off.

craftsman is a 3.7...


----------



## IEL

Why cant I ever find one of those homelite 150s?
For some reason I really want one for my homelite collection....


----------



## roncoinc

IEL said:


> Why cant I ever find one of those homelite 150s?
> For some reason I really want one for my homelite collection....



they will show up.

eventually people will start dropping of old saws to give them a good home.


----------



## mainewoods

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75

I see AS is working some what again. LOL


----------



## AU_K2500

Morning fellas. Sitting in front of Sawnee EMC. Gotta install some equipment on a truck and meet with a customer.

Drove from NC and I'm still an hour early....


----------



## IEL

I cant get the picture upload to work.....


----------



## IEL

roncoinc said:


> they will show up.
> 
> eventually people will start dropping of old saws to give them a good home.



I have never even seen a 150 for sale here before....
Dont seem to be too many top handles here?
Only seen a few poulan micros, one eager beaver ($30, broken...) and two homelite xl2s...


----------



## tbone75

AU_K2500 said:


> Morning fellas. Sitting in front of Sawnee EMC. Gotta install some equipment on a truck and meet with a customer.
> 
> Drove from NC and I'm still an hour early....



Least your out of the office !


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I have never even seen a 150 for sale here before....
> Dont seem to be too many top handles here?
> Only seen a few poulan micros, one eager beaver ($30, broken...) and two homelite xl2s...



They are a pain to work on.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> They are a pain to work on.



After that long battle with that 020av, I think I could get through anything..... LOL

No more cursed saws allowed in my shop.....


----------



## IEL

Hopefully this tree service job will be able to get me some wood for bowl turning.

Hopefully I can get myself some Oak, maple, fruit wood, ect?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Hopefully this tree service job will be able to get me some wood for bowl turning.
> 
> Hopefully I can get myself some Oak, maple, fruit wood, ect?



I made some bowels out of Box Elder . Not sure you have that up there ? Very purdy wood and nice to turn !


----------



## tbone75

Ron you should really call that doc and ask about the pain from that shot ? Don't sound very good !


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Ron you should really call that doc and ask about the pain from that shot ? Don't sound very good !



I agree with the slug man!


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> I made some bowels out of Box Elder . Not sure you have that up there ? Very purdy wood and nice to turn !



Fruit wood turns real nice, but is a pain to dry.

I did one out of maple burl a while back, that was a real nice one!


----------



## IEL

My favourites were some I did from plum crotch wood, with a wet sanded oil finish.
When the picture thing works for me again, I will put up a pic of one.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> My favourites were some I did from plum crotch wood, with a wet sanded oil finish.
> When the picture thing works for me again, I will put up a pic of one.



I left mine plain wood. LOL Didn't want to spoil the color. I should put some mineral oil on them.

Anything burl is nice ! Can be a little tricky to turn. Chunks like to come out ! I have one I did , no idea what the wood is ?
Its a canker off the side of a tree. They make some of the best !!

Nice knife handles too !


----------



## tbone75

I can't load a pic either now ?


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> I can't load a pic either now ?



It showed up when I clicked on that link ?

Bowl I made out of a canker.

Some kind of clear finish I put on it ?


----------



## mainewoods

That is a sweeeet bowl- nice job!!


----------



## IEL

Nice one John!


----------



## tbone75

Thanks guys !

Off to the heart doc ! Let yas know what they say ? LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbone75 said:


> Could you put some kind of bushing in there ?



thats kinda what i been thinkin bout. the wallered out isn't so bad as to be visible to the nekkid eye. guessing its wallered out cause i cleaned it up real good, put some graphite on it, then tried some light weight oil, then tried it on another saw; no joy. tried loosening the hold-down screw. would work for a couple pulls then same again. had that screw so loose i's afraid it would let go. put one of my spare pulleys on and voila'. i'm thinking maybe some aluminum foil or some such. like i said though its gotta be really thin gauge to even think about working. sorta put it aside as i don't have an immediate need for it.


----------



## IEL

Good Luck John!


What about turning it out, and pressing in a new sleeve?
Take say 1/16 off the wall, and turn a brass sleve for it.
If you dont have a lathe, I bet someone on here would do it for you.

If you were closer, I would do it


----------



## jerrycmorrow

IEL said:


> Good Luck John!
> 
> 
> What about turning it out, and pressing in a new sleeve?
> Take say 1/16 off the wall, and turn a brass sleve for it.
> If you dont have a lathe, I bet someone on here would do it for you.
> 
> If you were closer, I would do it



that's probly how its gonna hafta be done whenever it needs doing


----------



## farrell

Last night of doin hydrants!

Whoohoo!!!

Life can go back to normal

Time for my projects and huntin


----------



## wyk

Im just posting to see if I can post. I cannae see the chainsaw forum at all, only the individual threads from referral pages.


----------



## dancan

John all dressed up goin to the heart doc .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well... it's a dreary day here. Nice that it's cooled off.. but would have liked some sunshine today. Can't have it all can we?!


----------



## dancan

reindeer said:


> Im just posting to see if I can post. I cannae see the chainsaw forum at all, only the individual threads from referral pages.



Yup , it's a hard way to navigate the fourm 

Keep your eyes open for a tourist doing Captn Morgan impressions with Maine accent tryin to sound Scottish ......... He'll be in your country sooner or later LOL


----------



## dancan

Jimmy , we had high winds and downpours this morning , sunshine this afternoon .
I sure hope Jerry was in the truck when the skies opened up because he'd been soak if he had to travel more than 2 feet for cover from where they were cutting .


----------



## Stihl 041S

reindeer said:


> Im just posting to see if I can post. I cannae see the chainsaw forum at all, only the individual threads from referral pages.



Have you moved?

Your location is different. 

I think


----------



## SawTroll

dancan said:


> Yup , it's a hard way to navigate the fourm
> 
> Keep your eyes open for a tourist doing Captn Morgan impressions with Maine accent tryin to sound Scottish ......... He'll be in your country sooner or later LOL



Isn't Cantdog going directly to Scotland?


----------



## dancan

Robin is in Scotland then going to Ireland , spendy world traveller he is .


----------



## dancan

Hey , the site is back to almost normal :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey , the site is back to almost normal :msp_thumbsup:



missing our rep stars and the like button but most all the rest is working.


----------



## dancan

I'm happy with almost normal LOL
Did you get wet this morning ? I was a wee little soggy .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'm happy with almost normal LOL
> Did you get wet this morning ? I was a wee little soggy .



Got a little damp but it was a real good day just the same. Worked alone and got the roadway all cut out, 880' X 66' cut right through to the back.


----------



## dancan

You shoulda got Ron or John to keep the saws fuelled for ya , it's not like they work or have a job , woulda been good exercise for them .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You shoulda got Ron or John to keep the saws fuelled for ya , it's not like they work or have a job , woulda been good exercise for them .



They wouldn`t be able to keep up to me....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> They wouldn`t be able to keep up to me....LOL



:byebye:


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> :byebye:



Hey Ron.!


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , new fantastic plastic .


----------



## dancan

Haveta buy the wardrobe just to carry it around .


----------



## dancan

Sorry wrong outfit .











Now they match .


----------



## farrell

That be some fancy forester right there!


----------



## farrell

That some fancy forester right there!

Your just jealous!!

Safety 1st Lt. DanO!!!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> That some fancy forester right there!
> 
> Your just jealous!!
> 
> Safety 1st Lt. DanO!!!



at least they aint in the " HELLO KITTY " steal color scheme !! LOL !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> at least they aint in the " HELLO KITTY " steal color scheme !! LOL !!



Agreed.


----------



## dancan

Yup , I guess I'm jellous , I guess .


----------



## tbone75

Site is back up !


----------



## pioneerguy600

This site is up an down like a yo-yo!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hmmm , new fantastic plastic .



Might make a wedge banger!!


----------



## tbone75

Gotta make a ph call , BBL


----------



## dancan

I'll get a SnapOn plastic deadblow hammer for knocking wedges first LOL
I like wooden handled axes , the plastic ones have no soul .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'll get a SnapOn plastic deadblow hammer for knocking wedges first LOL
> I like wooden handled axes , the plastic ones have no soul .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Who needs wedges,..when ya have a Volvo 210 following one around.....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Evening all. 

Looks like the visit to johns is postponed a week. 

Gonna move my mom to an apartment in a retirement home that will be in the same place as my dads nursing home. 

Sorry Ol Buddy. I'm trying!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Looks like the visit to johns is postponed a week.
> 
> Gonna move my mom to an apartment in a retirement home that will be in the same place as my dads nursing home.
> 
> Sorry Ol Buddy. I'm trying!!!!



No problem Rob , plenty of other days !

Got to have some test done Thursday , be at the hospital bout all freaking day ! I don't like that place ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Looks like the visit to johns is postponed a week.
> 
> Gonna move my mom to an apartment in a retirement home that will be in the same place as my dads nursing home.
> 
> Sorry Ol Buddy. I'm trying!!!!



Trip to johns?

That be fun!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who needs wedges,..when ya have a Volvo 210 following one around.....LOL



Like! I was spoiled with a JD 200 and thumb.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Trip to johns?
> 
> That be fun!



Heck yeah. Quick visit as I was traveling thru.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Like! I was spoiled with a JD 200 and thumb.



Yeah, this one has a thumb, think Dan posted some picts of it on our first day of cutting. Makes gathering up the tree stems very easy. Don`t have to worry about a hang up either, just a bap from them sends a tree flying...LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, this one has a thumb, think Dan posted some picts of it on our first day of cutting. Makes gathering up the tree stems very easy. Don`t have to worry about a hang up either, just a bap from them sends a tree flying...LOL



Exactly. Can make you a lazy faller in a hurry. 


On that note...time for this slacker.


----------



## Stihl 041S

*Planning a pump test*

95,000 GPM
60' of head
54" intake with an 80" bell
42" discharge. 
95' of head shut off. 

Too big to lift whole. Build in place. 

Splitcase pump.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Heck yeah. Quick visit as I was traveling thru.



Traveling?

Vacation?

Must be nice!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> 95,000 GPM
> 60' of head
> 54" intake with an 80" bell
> 42" discharge.
> 95' of head shut off.
> 
> Too big to lift whole. Build in place.
> 
> Splitcase pump.



Sounds like a big pump.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> 95,000 GPM
> 60' of head
> 54" intake with an 80" bell
> 42" discharge.
> 95' of head shut off.
> 
> Too big to lift whole. Build in place.
> 
> Splitcase pump.



Big SOB ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> 95,000 GPM
> 60' of head
> 54" intake with an 80" bell
> 42" discharge.
> 95' of head shut off.
> 
> Too big to lift whole. Build in place.
> 
> Splitcase pump.



Will it fill my pond in under three days????


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Will it fill my pond in under three days????



Thought you went to bed ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Exactly. Can make you a lazy faller in a hurry.
> 
> 
> On that note...time for this slacker.



With the 480 we don`t even need a chainsaw.....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Will it fill my pond in under three days????



1.7 cm in that amount of time


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> With the 480 we don`t even need a chainsaw.....LOL



They what the heck fun is that LOL but running that machine would be fun for a while. Stihl not the same as throwing chips in the air and smelling the fresh cut wood up close.


----------



## IEL

Hey guys. 

Sounds like quite the pump!
I wonder if it would be up to watering the garden?.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> 1.7 cm in that amount of time



One Worthington/Dresser set up would do 20x that in one day.


----------



## IEL

Where is that GIANT pump being used?
Are you planning on draining lake superior or something?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> 1.7 cm in that amount of time



Just for reference.....cm is cubic miles.


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> Where is that GIANT pump being used?
> Are you planning on draining lake superior or something?



Maybe a municipal water system. 

Not much head.....


----------



## farrell

Hey guys!

Could one use rtv silicon or hondabond4 to seal the crankcase where the gasket blew out?

Or would that be bad planning?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Traveling?
> 
> Vacation?
> 
> Must be nice!



Just a long weekend really.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Just for reference.....cm is cubic miles.



Now it makes sense. LOL


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Just a long weekend really.



It will be a grand time I'm sure!


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> They what the heck fun is that LOL but running that machine would be fun for a while. Stihl not the same as throwing chips in the air and smelling the fresh cut wood up close.



With one of them all you get to smell is freshly ripped up ground and hear the sounds of wood splintering, roots snapping....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## IEL

Night Jerry.


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> With one of them all you get to smell is freshly ripped up ground and hear the sounds of wood splintering, roots snapping....LOL



Sounds like fun right out of Star Wars and the big Walkers


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night Jerry.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> It will be a grand time I'm sure!



Mainly a sit an BS. Lol

Saws will be another time.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' All you ZZZzzzlackerZZZzzz.... Tried to get on last night around 11.30 (My Time) but the durn site was offline. Spoke with my daughter checking up on the dogs and Hoss instead. Another awesome day yesterday...ferry trip to the Isle of Skye..lol... another wee dram in my black coffee at 8:30AM...cloudy rainy.. went to the clan Mac Donald castle...got some good pics of some really large and different trees (not PNW size but 5-6-7' trunks) then up the Isle and back across the bridge to the mainland....then all out through the mountains/valleys of the Western Highlands, down the length of Loch Ness...(no Nessy seen) on through Inverness Narin where we pent the night in a manor house and were treated to a great dinner and Scottish step dancers with a lady on the acordian and big ol' boy on the pipes. Yes Dan you nailed it earlier....I DID wash down my haigis with a wee PT of Stella....both were pretty darn good...LOL!!!

Culloden battle field today and then we stop at a big still for a wee tasting....LOL!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

​
Thanks for keeping the thread at the top of the page Robin. 

Even without Dawg's help........


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!! Just heading down to breakfast Unc......and checking in on the future ZZZzzsackerZZzz..


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!

Hey Robin!

Hydrants are done!

I'm goin home and goin to bed!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> Hey Robin!
> 
> Hydrants are done!
> 
> I'm goin home and goin to bed!




Just got home. 

Yup. Bed time.


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers , back said its time to get up !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin' All you ZZZzzzlackerZZZzzz.... Tried to get on last night around 11.30 (My Time) but the durn site was offline. Spoke with my daughter checking up on the dogs and Hoss instead. Another awesome day yesterday...ferry trip to the Isle of Skye..lol... another wee dram in my black coffee at 8:30AM...cloudy rainy.. went to the clan Mac Donald castle...got some good pics of some really large and different trees (not PNW size but 5-6-7' trunks) then up the Isle and back across the bridge to the mainland....then all out through the mountains/valleys of the Western Highlands, down the length of Loch Ness...(no Nessy seen) on through Inverness Narin where we pent the night in a manor house and were treated to a great dinner and Scottish step dancers with a lady on the acordian and big ol' boy on the pipes. Yes Dan you nailed it earlier....I DID wash down my haigis with a wee PT of Stella....both were pretty darn good...LOL!!!
> 
> Culloden battle field today and then we stop at a big still for a wee tasting....LOL!!!!



Sounds like some great times !


----------



## dancan

Bed time for some , up time for others and slack time for them .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Bed time for some , up time for others and slack time for them .



Yep , me !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

All that culture and he goes to McD's for a bite , what a guy LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> All that culture and he goes to McD's for a bite , what a guy LOL



Another place I am not allowed to eat at ! No more fast food ! Or about any other place ! Way too much salt !


----------



## tbone75

Having a hard time figuring out what the hell I can eat ? Salt in most everything !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Yep , me !! :msp_w00t:



I wasn't naming names ...... But ....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I wasn't naming names ...... But ....



No problem ! I am Super Slug ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Could one use rtv silicon or hondabond4 to seal the crankcase where the gasket blew out?
> 
> Or would that be bad planning?



I think it would only be a short term fix , didn't Ron and John find a cheap source for gaskets & such from the bayz ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I think it would only be a short term fix , didn't Ron and John find a cheap source for gaskets & such from the bayz ?



Yep , from china . All I have used worked great ! Think that HL place may have them too ?


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys.


----------



## dancan

Hey Jim !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning. 

HL has gasket sets cheap as anyone. No problems with any I've used and I have used probably a dozen.


----------



## tbone75

Bout time you slackers showed up ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sorry we disappoint John. Part of slacking IS showing up late!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sorry we disappoint John. Part of slacking IS showing up late!



I wanted to show up much later ! Dang back said get the eff up now ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well we will call it even...I wanted to show up earlier. Head cold is playing mean today so I'm staying home and resting today.


----------



## tbone75

Its a real beach trying to find something to eat without salt or very little salt in it !
Never looked at stuff before , but there is salt in everything !
OL is making meatloaf and tateres tonight with no salt ! YUK ! LOL I will find something to put on it !
Already got some funky butter with little salt in it.

No more BACON !!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well we will call it even...I wanted to show up earlier. Head cold is playing mean today so I'm staying home and resting today.



Go get them dang shots ! 

I will be here all day ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Anything with less than 100mg of salt is OK for me the doc said.

Try finding that ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Looks like Jerry's gonna have a few days of great weather for road .
They'd better get the road done soon so I can go supervise .


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> I wanted to show up much later ! Dang back said get the eff up now ! LOL



I hear Yah Brother!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Go get them dang shots !
> 
> I will be here all day ! LOL



Warm shower has cleared up most of my congestion....still taking the day off. Realized how unappreciated I was when the boss asked me to cut some trees out of power lines yesterday. I looked at him and said "What?". Relaxing a bit, do a few things for me, and then start this last bathroom to keep the wife happy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Looks like Jerry's gonna have a few days of great weather for road .
> They'd better get the road done soon so I can go supervise .



Sounds like a tough job...supervising is very taxing!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Its a real beach trying to find something to eat without salt or very little salt in it !
> Never looked at stuff before , but there is salt in everything !
> OL is making meatloaf and tateres tonight with no salt ! YUK ! LOL I will find something to put on it !
> Already got some funky butter with little salt in it.
> 
> No more BACON !!!!!!



That's why American's are so overweight and unhealthy. Processed foods! Our systems are designed to eat food like it was 10,000 years ago. Just natural! But to do that you'd have to grow your own food and shoot it! Like the " Mountain Men!" :biggrin:
You don't have to be that fanatical my man! Drs. don't even have a course in nutrition in Med school. Just recently schools like Boston U. introduced them.
Salt free V-8 Juice.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Sounds like fun right out of Star Wars and the big Walkers



When it locks on a 20 - 24" tree and pops it out of the ground like pulling a carrot in the garden the whole ground comes alive with tree roots and rocks/ soil all tumbling about just like a small explosion.....LOL

I watched a really big excavator working up in Northern BC that one bucket full of earth filled a tandem truck box, they were moving a mountain to put a road through. It was one of those gravel mountains they have so many of out there. That thing was impressive, they were mostly using rock trucks and they could take 2-4 bucket loads to fill their dump boxes. I counted 16 rock trucks hauling away from that site.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sounds like a tough job...supervising is very taxing!



Hard on him sitting in his van, listening to the sound system, air conditioning, nice bucket seats, drink holder, out of the direct sun and the rain. Real hard job.....LOL


----------



## mainewoods

Pics?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hard on him sitting in his van, listening to the sound system, air conditioning, nice bucket seats, drink holder, out of the direct sun and the rain. Real hard job.....LOL



Exactly.. you know how hard it is not to fall asleep in those conditions?!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

Yup , hard job ...... Watchin and not doin


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Yup , hard job ...... Watchin and not doin



NAW ! aint that hard !!

Takes a little practice and dedication but you can get the hang of it pretty quickly..

Then it comes second nature,,just ask john or myself .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> NAW ! aint that hard !!
> 
> Takes a little practice and dedication but you can get the hang of it pretty quickly..
> 
> Then it comes second nature,,just ask john or myself .



I am starting to get better at it !


----------



## dancan

Not ready to practice that yet Ron , someday , but not today LOL
Sure is hard throwin 20" truck tires on the balancer when your on crutches let me tell ya but I got er done


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Not ready to practice that yet Ron , someday , but not today LOL
> Sure is hard throwin 20" truck tires on the balancer when your on crutches let me tell ya but I got er done



Don't sound like something you should be doing ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

Finally, I can get on....

Lets see if I can get that lathe finished today....


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

So happy to be done with hydrants!

Now for saws and huntin!

Started tearin into the 2171 that is locked up.......

Complete other than a couple bolts

Top end is off and good!

So it is either case or crank bearings

May replace the muffler


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> So happy to be done with hydrants!
> 
> Now for saws and huntin!
> 
> Started tearin into the 2171 that is locked up.......
> 
> Complete other than a couple bolts
> 
> Top end is off and good!
> 
> So it is either case or crank bearings
> 
> May replace the muffler



Check the clutch and recoil , could be one of them doing it ? Had 2 that were like that so far !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Don't sound like something you should be doing ! :msp_sneaky:



I don't know what yur talking about , no hablo , no hablo .


----------



## tbone75

I see the Irishman down there !

Bring me back some Killians from over there ! LOL Bet that stuff is real good !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I don't know what yur talking about , no hablo , no hablo .



Do I need to send Jerry over to take your crutches away ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Check the clutch and recoil , could be one of them doing it ? Had 2 that were like that so far !



The covers are off..........not it

And ain't the chain brake 

Thot may be the oiler but looks intact


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> The covers are off..........not it
> 
> And ain't the chain brake
> 
> Thot may be the oiler but looks intact



Good chance its bearings then I would think ? Easy fix !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Warm shower has cleared up most of my congestion....still taking the day off. Realized how unappreciated I was when the boss asked me to cut some trees out of power lines yesterday. I looked at him and said "What?". Relaxing a bit, do a few things for me, and then start this last bathroom to keep the wife happy.



I feel ya man. Hate being just another number and only as good as your last month. Still employed for now though. Good month last month. 


Rick


----------



## Cantdog

Well made it to Culloden this morning...suddenly cold, windy with rain as we walked and read....unpleasent... almost as bad as the sleety April day in '46 when the Jacobities tok a terrible pounding from the Britts.....they have a long stone wall about 7' tall made out of flat, stacked slate stones....every stone that stands proud of the face represents a dead combatant....(as close as they can tell) the first stones are British....45 ish or so...takes up about 20' of the wall.....the other 1500/2000 are the Highlanders...several hundred feet of stones... a they had a series of "unfortunate events".....the Britts used the Highlander Clans pretty much the same as they did the Acadians......or perhaps the other way 'round actually.... which stands to figure by the dates being pretty close together.

Then went to the Glenlivits distillery....went on the tour..awesome/high tech/modern facility...did a wee bit of tasting and came away with two superior bottles of wisky (Scot spelling)...a bottle of Glenlivit Nadurra...aged 16 yr...bottled in 11/2011..54.2%...Natural Cask Strength...wooohoo and also another bottle of Chivas Brothers 12 yr...bottled straight from the cask in 10/2012 at 55.1%.....Buss stops frequently so the ladys can shop for chit....finally found a place I could shop!!!
This is a little hot and requires a bit of water....but you get it right and it is really smooth......LOLLOL!! They have a big sign on the wall that reads......

"Drink nothing but water with Scotch
AND
Drink nothing but Scotch with water"




Settling in to our new big 'ol granite castle in Aberdeen for the night.....might go take a swim before supper..maybe a sauna...chit this is making me wish I smoked cigars...LOL!!!

Be here two nights....got a wicked upgrade to a very private suite unexpectedly....room #1 LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Good chance its bearings then I would think ? Easy fix !



372s had problems with burnt up cranks , bout the same saw. Used ones are not easy to find , AM are cheap nuff.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Good chance its bearings then I would think ? Easy fix !



Yep...........just time consuming

Must be the case bearings

The rod moves freely


----------



## farrell

eBay item# 300965619203

This what I want for a splitter?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 372s had problems with burnt up cranks , bout the same saw. Used ones are not easy to find , AM are cheap nuff.



The 2171 I bought to fix my uncles 2071 was that way 

I just needed the case anyway


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well made it to Culloden this morning...suddenly cold, windy with rain as we walked and read....unpleasent... almost as bad as the sleety April day in '46 when the Jacobities tok a terrible pounding from the Britts.....they have a long stone wall about 7' tall made out of flat, stacked slate stones....every stone that stands proud of the face represents a dead combatant....(as close as they can tell) the first stones are British....45 ish or so...takes up about 20' of the wall.....the other 1500/2000 are the Highlanders...several hundred feet of stones... a they had a series of "unfortunate events".....the Britts used the Highlander Clans pretty much the same as they did the Acadians......or perhaps the other way 'round actually.... which stands to figure by the dates being pretty close together.
> 
> Then went to the Glenlivits distillery....went on the tour..awesome/high tech/modern facility...did a wee bit of tasting and came away with two superior bottles of wisky (Scot spelling)...a bottle of Glenlivit Nadurra...aged 16 yr...bottled in 11/2011..54.2%...Natural Cask Strength...wooohoo and also another bottle of Chivas Brothers 12 yr...bottled straight from the cask in 10/2012 at 55.1%.....Buss stops frequently so the ladys can shop for chit....finally found a place I could shop!!!
> This is a little hot and requires a bit of water....but you get it right and it is really smooth......LOLLOL!! They have a big sign on the wall that reads......
> 
> "Drink nothing but water with Scotch
> AND
> Drink nothing but Scotch with water"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Settling in to our new big 'ol granite castle in Aberdeen for the night.....might go take a swim before supper..maybe a sauna...chit this is making me wish I smoked cigars...LOL!!!
> 
> Be here two nights....got a wicked upgrade to a very private suite unexpectedly....room #1 LOL!!!



Making out very good ! LOL Sounds like yer having almost too much fun ! LOL If thats possible ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> eBay item# 300965619203
> 
> This what I want for a splitter?



Have to look it up , can't tell from that. Any way Bailys has them cheaper than the bay ! And they work great !


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Have to look it up , can't tell from that. Any way Bailys has them cheaper than the bay ! And they work great !



Seen a thread on here , someone was making them ? See if you can find that !


----------



## roncoinc

Got a brandy new chain on the OLY 264..
all done now except I want to tune it in some wood.
cant do that until my arm feels a little better.

Got the carb kit in the old sears with the AH47 engine and all put back together.
cant do anything with it until my arm feels a little better . 

Guess i'll go see whats with the old Roper/craftsman...
aint hard to pull if I take the plug out


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got a brandy new chain on the OLY 264..
> all done now except I want to tune it in some wood.
> cant do that until my arm feels a little better.
> 
> Got the carb kit in the old sears with the AH47 engine and all put back together.
> cant do anything with it until my arm feels a little better .
> 
> Guess i'll go see whats with the old Roper/craftsman...
> aint hard to pull if I take the plug out



Could be like me , sit on your azz and do nothing !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Have to look it up , can't tell from that. Any way Bailys has them cheaper than the bay ! And they work great !



I looked the one up at baileys

Guess I could order that and seals gaskets bearings from there too


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I looked the one up at baileys
> 
> Guess I could order that and seals gaskets bearings from there too



Be easy nuff to get everything at one place.


----------



## tbone75

Monkey man just put a pic of the second saw up. Ron would like it , Robin too ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Be easy nuff to get everything at one place.



The prices on gasket seal sets were as good as anywhere


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> The prices on gasket seal sets were as good as anywhere



See if you need 2 sets before you order them , save some shipping !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> See if you need 2 sets before you order them , save some shipping !



I need 3 sets!

One for this 2171

One for 2171 with broke case

And one for my 372


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> I just got done shipping another Dolmar to Spanish Fork Utah. I sure hope my Googball friend likes it.



Dang, John. That is incredibly generous of you.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Dang, John. That is incredibly generous of you.



Who the hell is this guy ? Seems like I seen him once ?


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> Who the hell is this guy ? Seems like I seen him once ?



I used to come to this site quite frequently, but I've been so busy lately with work I just don't have that much time. My new internet business is really taking off, perhaps you've heard of it, it's called "*linkbucks*"?


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I used to come to this site quite frequently, but I've been so busy lately with work I just don't have that much time. My new internet business is really taking off, perhaps you've heard of it, it's called "*linkbucks*"?



OK now you really SUCK ! We know where you live !! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## SawTroll

Not much is going on these days, even when the site works relatively well.....:msp_sleep:


----------



## SawTroll

Jon1212 said:


> I used to come to this site quite frequently, but I've been so busy lately with work I just don't have that much time. My new internet business is really taking off, perhaps you've heard of it, it's called "*linkbucks*"?



Repped!


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> Not much is going on these days, even when the site works relatively well.....:msp_sleep:



They ever get this site fixed , maybe more will show back up ?


----------



## dancan

[video=youtube_share;3Kf_RYVt2XQ]http://youtu.be/3Kf_RYVt2XQ[/video]

I was using the Aussie communication device earlier but just like the site , it didn't work very well .


----------



## tbone75

Back up ! For how long ? LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

I'd say about 3 minutes past when the hacker finds out it's back up.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I'd say about 3 minutes past when the hacker finds out it's back up.



Maybe they will be nice and give us 5 ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> .......... They have a big sign on the wall that reads......
> 
> "Drink nothing but water with Scotch
> AND
> Drink nothing but Scotch with water"
> 
> 
> 
> .......



And you guys were sayin I was soft when I put a bit of water over my homemade ice .


Vindication !!!!


----------



## tbone75

All I did today was take the cat for a walk and play on the puter !

Super Slug !


----------



## IEL

Hey guys.
Not feeling that well today...
Think I caught whatever my buddy in chemistry class had....
Hopefully it isnt whatever nasty thing has been going around here?
4 people from my shool sent to hospital by it?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Anything with less than 100mg of salt is OK for me the doc said.
> 
> Try finding that ! LOL



OK so you know that if you slice of spam thin enough to only contain 99mg of salt that it doesn't meen that you can have 20 slices ........


----------



## dancan

Not good Geoff , go see your Doc , today .


----------



## farrell

Evening gentlemen!

I is all excited that I can do some saw work tomorrow!

Get the saws all torn down and list of parts I need


----------



## dancan

Don't forget to put some pics up for John , he seems to need a bit of motivation .....


----------



## roncoinc

Pic of the OLY all cleaned up with the new chain on it 
with the cost of the chain I got $18 into it 











in before the site goes down again !!


----------



## dancan

Nice saw Ron , doesn't look beat to death , should be a good runner .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Everytime I hear Glenlivits I think of Peachy Carnahan on the Bombay Mail identifying Glenlivits to Rudyard Kipling when he offered him a drink in "The Man Who Would Be King"

Love that movie.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Hey guys.
> Not feeling that well today...
> Think I caught whatever my buddy in chemistry class had....
> Hopefully it isnt whatever nasty thing has been going around here?
> 4 people from my shool sent to hospital by it?



Get to the doc ASAP !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Pic of the OLY all cleaned up with the new chain on it
> with the cost of the chain I got $18 into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in before the site goes down again !!



They are a decent saw, I would run one anytime over using a Hooskie!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Pic of the OLY all cleaned up with the new chain on it
> with the cost of the chain I got $18 into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in before the site goes down again !!



Cleaned up real nice !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Everytime I hear Glenlivits I think of Peachy Carnahan on the Bombay Mail identifying Glenlivits to Rudyard Kipling when he offered him a drink in "The Man Who Would Be King"
> 
> Love that movie.



Never seen it ?

I like the ones that blow chit up !


----------



## roncoinc

Now that I got my book out the site comes back up ..

what to do ?

site or book ?

is Dan here ?

yup,,book it is !!



:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are a decent saw, I would run one anytime over using a Hooskie!!



:msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are a decent saw, I would run one anytime over using a Hooskie!!



And it don't even have the " HELLO KITTY " color scheme !!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't forget to put some pics up for John , he seems to need a bit of motivation .....



Need LOTS of motivation ! Done lost it all !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Never seen it ?
> 
> I like the ones that blow chit up !



Sean Connery and Michael Caine. 

Wait till next week!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> And it don't even have the " HELLO KITTY " color scheme !!! :msp_w00t:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Sean Connery and Michael Caine.
> 
> Wait till next week!!!



Lots of booms !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

roncoinc said:


> Pic of the OLY all cleaned up with the new chain on it
> with the cost of the chain I got $18 into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in before the site goes down again !!



nice. how's the AF look?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> And it don't even have the " HELLO KITTY " color scheme !!! :msp_w00t:



Yeah I guess, color has very little to do with anything. Jus that Hooskies are orange don`t mean diddly.


----------



## Scooterbum

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are a decent saw, I would run one anytime over using a Hooskie!!



*LIKE !!!*uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah I guess, color has very little to do with anything. Jus that Hooskies are orange don`t mean diddly.



Makes them purdy ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> *LIKE !!!*uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:



Hey , you got Huskys ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Don't worry Ron , I'll send you a PM using the Aussie communicator .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Makes them purdy ! :msp_thumbup:



You could paint them green and they still would stink!!


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Hey , you got Huskys ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Shhhh...........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't worry Ron , I'll send you a PM using the Aussie communicator .



Swing a bone on a rope ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum

Guy posted on the local yard sale site on facebook that he had

Homelite SXLAO--$125
Husqvarna 371XP-----$175

Decisions...........guess what I bought?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You could paint them green and they still would stink!!



I am the stinky one today !



:fart:




:bad_smelly:


Musta been them eggs ? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## IEL

Im not that bad yet.
Its just starting.

If it keeps getting worse, I will go tomorrow.

Not sure if its the bad one, or just a cold....


----------



## roncoinc

jerrycmorrow said:


> nice. how's the AF look?



Top part good..
bottom part,,gonna havta go to the stihl shop and get some pantyhose to cover it with , 

don't think they are available


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> They ever get this site fixed , maybe more will show back up ?



Surely! :msp_smile:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Buy the SXLAO, it will last another 50 years, maybe another 100......LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Swing a bone on a rope ? :hmm3grin2orange:



Pretty close John LOL

Ole Skoot's buyin more antiqvees I see .


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Guy posted on the local yard sale site on facebook that he had
> 
> Homelite SXLAO--$125
> Husqvarna 371XP-----$175
> 
> Decisions...........guess what I bought?



Good price on the Husky ! Not so much on the Homie.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You could paint them green and they still would stink!!



Correction.........


" stihl sthink " ...


----------



## Stihl 041S

I see Robin down there. 

I know HE'S seen "The Man Who Would Be King"

I have to log on over and over again. 

Pita!!!


----------



## tbone75

Meatloaf is finally ready ! She is running very late tonight !

No salt SUCKS ! Guess I will get use to it . No choice ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Meatloaf is finally ready ! She is running very late tonight !
> 
> No salt SUCKS ! Guess I will get use to it . No choice ! :msp_razz:



We'd all be pizzed if ya didn't !!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Hey , you got Huskys ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Shoulda seen the way he oogled mine. LOL


----------



## dancan

John , get over it and take yur medicine like a man , no plainin aloud .


----------



## Scooterbum

BigDaddyR said:


> Shoulda seen the way he oogled mine. LOL




I don't get to see saws that haven't touched wood too often:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## dancan

Scooterbum said:


> I don't get to see saws that haven't touched wood too often:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:



Sorry Scoot , I'd rep you for that but I gotta spread it around .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> I don't get to see saws that haven't touched wood too often:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:



LOL, Got far too many shelf queens myself....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Dan !!

tnx for sending me the pic of Jerry !! 











LOL !!!! even Jerry gotta preciate that !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hey Dan !!
> 
> tnx for sending me the pic of Jerry !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL !!!! even Jerry gotta preciate that !!!



Very nice....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , get over it and take yur medicine like a man , no plainin aloud .



I got to get Jerry to take your crutches away ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey Dan !!
> 
> tnx for sending me the pic of Jerry !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL !!!! even Jerry gotta preciate that !!!



The Smurf stihl got that MEEN streak ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> The Smurf stihl got that MEEN streak ! :hmm3grin2orange:



And very strange "collectables"...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And very strange "collectables"...



He have the whole set ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> I don't get to see saws that haven't touched wood too often:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:



. Called an air compressor. LOL 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL, Got far too many shelf queens myself....:hmm3grin2orange:



Maybe now that I can actually stand up and walk around again I might be able to wear it in. LOL. Gotta admit does look minty w/ the 24" bar I never used and new full comp chain. 

Been able to wake up 2 days in a row and walk with no pain right off the bat. Rolling frozen water bottle w heels works


Rick


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Meatloaf is finally ready ! She is running very late tonight !
> 
> No salt SUCKS ! Guess I will get use to it . No choice ! :msp_razz:



Better then gettin' used to a pine box there buddy boy.
Learn to enjoy it.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Boiling up fuel line stew for the Super XL. See if I have any luck. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

You get used to no Salt. Ron's right. Taste buds come back to life. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Better then gettin' used to a pine box there buddy boy.
> Learn to enjoy it.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Yes it is a whole lot better than 6' under !

I will get use to it ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Slack day. Played with this Wheel horse mower that won't go away, sharpened a chain on the 452 Echo, and tinkered with the Gravely a little bit. Nothing too exciting.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Winner winner chicken dinner. 








Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

50:1 okay for a Super XL?


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick





Nice job !!


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> 50:1 okay for a Super XL?
> 
> 
> Rick





Think so ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Nice job !!



A few of you chimed in to help. Jimmy suggested the stew. I'll rep y'all when I go in the house. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> 50:1 okay for a Super XL?
> 
> 
> Rick



They will live on it. I run my two on 32:1 as well as all of my saws...just my choice.


----------



## IEL

I normally mix to 40:1, then add in a little extra....

I figure since most of my saws were built to be ran on 16:1 with 30w oil, a little extra wont hurt.

Im sure they would be fine on 50:1, but with how hard parts are to find, Im not going to chance it...

The only negative I can think of is extra carbon build up.
Unless you run those super synthetic oils.. 
I run castrol super 2 stroke. Im 99% sure it is the exact same stuff as the white bottle stihl oil...

I figure if my pioneers were happy on 16:1 with 30w crankcase oil, they will be just fine with 32:1 dino two stroke oil....


----------



## BigDaddyR

Fire up in a few pulls with gas primed in the carb. How many pulls or much running does it take to pull the fuel up the empty line and filter. 

Sounds good though. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Fire up in a few pulls with gas primed in the carb. How many pulls or much running does it take to pull the fuel up the empty line and filter.
> 
> Sounds good though.
> 
> 
> Rick



Good deal , now go play with it ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Want to but not starting without fuel poured into the carb. Guess I have to figure out how to take the carb out to rebuild it?

Any idea how many pulls takes to get the fuel to pull up into it from dry?


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

If you fill the tank not too many. If only a splash it could be lots. I try to always fill a tank to help make priming easier.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> If you fill the tank not too many. If only a splash it could be lots. I try to always fill a tank to help make priming easier.



Feel like I pulled about 10 times or so. Would guess the pump and diaphragm aren't working? Fuel line was a gummy bear. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Want to but not starting without fuel poured into the carb. Guess I have to figure out how to take the carb out to rebuild it?
> 
> Any idea how many pulls takes to get the fuel to pull up into it from dry?
> 
> 
> Rick



Bet the carb needs a kit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bet the carb needs a kit.



Yep!


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep!



You know I don't mind doing the kit but the carb looks like a beech on this saw to get out. 


Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> You know I don't mind doing the kit but the carb looks like a beech on this saw to get out.
> 
> 
> Rick



Carb comes out easy, its the holding screws that are a tad bit time consuming to back all the way out. I must have done more than 50 carb rebuilds on those Homies.


----------



## farrell

Q&A:

Do caved in mufflers hurt anything?

The 2171 with bad bearings muffler is caved in some

Ignore? Replace? Fix?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Q&A:
> 
> Do caved in mufflers hurt anything?
> 
> The 2171 with bad bearings muffler is caved in some
> 
> Ignore? Replace? Fix?



Ignore until you at least have the saw running good, its only a looks thing.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ignore until you at least have the saw running good, its only a looks thing.



Thanks Jerry!


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Carb comes out easy, its the holding screws that a a tad bit time consuming to back all the way out. I must have done more than 50 carb rebuilds on those Homies.



You taking about the screws that bott through the carb body? Doesn't seem like they could be taken all the way out without taking out the 4 screws in the bottom attaching the reed? That what that thing is? Yep I'm that dumb when it comes to that stuff. 


Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> You taking about the screws that bott through the carb body? Doesn't seem like they could be taken all the way out without taking out the 4 screws in the bottom attaching the reed? That what that thing is? Yep I'm that dumb when it comes to that stuff.
> 
> 
> Rick



Just back the screws out til they touch the back of the airbox, the carb and the black spacer will lift out as a unit. The gasket between the carb and spacer and the spacer and reedblock might be stuck on really hard, a tap from a screwdriver handle should jarr the carb loose.


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just back the screws out til they touch the back of the airbox, the carb and the black spacer will lift out as a unit. The gasket between the carb and spacer and the spacer and reedblock might be stuck on really hard, a tap from a screwdriver handle should jarr the carb loose.



Thank you sir very much. 

Order the kit next week after I get myself a few raffle tickets. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

Well you guys is just to slow tonight. I am hitting the sac .

Have a good one !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well you guys is just to slow tonight. I am hitting the sac .
> 
> Have a good one !



Nite John.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Well you guys is just to slow tonight. I am hitting the sac .
> 
> Have a good one !



Sorry man. I was getting saw therapy. 


Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Thank you sir very much.
> 
> Order the kit next week after I get myself a few raffle tickets.
> 
> 
> Rick



Some of the Pioneers used that same carb and airbox configuration, the 1100 series are almost identical to the Homelite XL12, SXLAO saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only saw work I did today was to clean up the four saws I used lately to cut out the roadway. Touched the chains up and used compressed air to blow out debris. Now ready for more cutting duty.


----------



## farrell

Hey Jerry

Maybe you'll have an answer for my next question

Now I planned on getting a case splitter since I have three saws to do

On my 372 I have to replace the case gasket

Can split the case just enough to take out the old gasket and slide in the new and will it damage the seal?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Everybody left. 

I'm cleaning the machine out ready to go home.


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> Hey Jerry
> 
> Maybe you'll have an answer for my next question
> 
> Now I planned on getting a case splitter since I have three saws to do
> 
> On my 372 I have to replace the case gasket
> 
> Can split the case just enough to take out the old gasket and slide in the new and will it damage the seal?



Adam... you will have to split the case completely in order to get the gasket past the crankshaft....that said you only have to remove the crankshaft from one of the case halves. You will want to be able to clean the case half gasket faces really good too. If the saw has lots of use I always replace the main bearings while I have it apart...just because....they're not that expensive and you are already there...good luck...


----------



## Cantdog

Oh....almost forgot.......ZZZZzzzzlackaireZZZZZzzzzz!!!!!! This is GREAT....I get to sleep in..all cozy in my castle bed chamber....and stihl am up before Danny...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

I have seen many logging operations in my travels this week....never thought of Scotland having enough trees to have the industry....wrong...Haven't had a chance to see an operation in motion yet....terribly steep hillsides where the trees grow...it is actual the erosion slopes at the bottom of the mountains and the mountain valleys...they completely clear cut...Swedish spruce and scotch pine...windrow the slash and let sit for 6 yrs...then replant with useful hard woods..planted in 3' tall plastic tubes to protect from deer etc. The tube biodegrade in the sunlight by the time the tree is tall enough to handle deer nibblings....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I have seen many logging operations in my travels this week....never thought of Scotland having enough trees to have the industry....wrong...Haven't had a chance to see an operation in motion yet....terribly steep hillsides where the trees grow...it is actual the erosion slopes at the bottom of the mountains and the mountain valleys...they completely clear cut...Swedish spruce and scotch pine...windrow the slash and let sit for 6 yrs...then replant with useful hard woods..planted in 3' tall plastic tubes to protect from deer etc. The tube biodegrade in the sunlight by the time the tree is tall enough to handle deer nibblings....




A few pics if possible. 

Hey Robin!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Unc!! Just had breakfast....we are getting pics but have had no time to post...not if I even can with the site still having issues...got no like button....get notifications on the first page but when I go there...there are zero likes and the page is superimposed over another??? But either way we have 550 or so pics loaded into he 'puter so when I can I'll post a few....


----------



## Cantdog

OK.... the "Like" button just came back on!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys. Boy do I love being on call. Getting called out at 4 am.............


Cha-ching!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Hey Unc!! Just had breakfast....we are getting pics but have had no time to post...not if I even can with the site still having issues...got no like button....get notifications on the first page but when I go there...there are zero likes and the page is superimposed over another??? But either way we have 550 or so pics loaded into he 'puter so when I can I'll post a few....



Looking forward to seeing some pics of the Old Country.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> OK.... the "Like" button just came back on!!!



I been fighting it too. 

Just had a Drambuie. Gonna watch The Man Who Would Be King and drink Glenlivits this weekend. Well I'll cut it with Drambuie.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Morning guys. Boy do I love being on call. Getting called out at 4 am.............
> 
> 
> Cha-ching!



Hey James!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey James!!!!!



Hey Rob. How's the shift going?


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Rob. How's the shift going?



Left work at two. Grocery shopped. 

Laundry
Making chicken soup
Drinking Drambuie. 
Clothes in drier. Start. Sleep.


----------



## dancan

Robin musta found the missing "like" over there in a castle ?

Hey all !


----------



## roncoinc

YYyyyyaaawwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,......................

sritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scratch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scritch......................


don't got no like button,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..............

havta go in and change settings back..................

maybe not,,,,,,,,,, I don't " LIKE " anything anyway !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Darwin award of the week !!!!!

use an ox/acet torch to break into a safe to steal the fireworks !! LOL !!!


Men killed in explosion after torch ignites fireworks in safe | Local News - WMUR Home


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> YYyyyyaaawwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,......................
> 
> sritch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scratch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scritch......................
> 
> 
> don't got no like button,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..............
> 
> havta go in and change settings back..................
> 
> maybe not,,,,,,,,,, I don't " LIKE " anything anyway !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



But,...but,...you like Stihls!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Darwin award of the week !!!!!
> 
> use an ox/acet torch to break into a safe to steal the fireworks !! LOL !!!
> 
> 
> Men killed in explosion after torch ignites fireworks in safe | Local News - WMUR Home



Possibly didn`t know what was in the safe.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Possibly didn`t know what was in the safe.



Guess they will never know !! LOL !!


----------



## dancan

They were watchin too much TV and movies .
A torch is a hard way to get in , just take a sledge hammer and beat the top corner till the concrete inside .....
I could tell you how or why ......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all!


----------



## tbone75

Morning !

Head to the hospital in a while for the day. :msp_thumbdn:

Gotta be there at 9:30


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Morning !
> 
> Head to the hospital in a while for the day. :msp_thumbdn:
> 
> Gotta be there at 9:30



Well at least you have an appointment this time...not just showing up on the ER side.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well at least you have an appointment this time...not just showing up on the ER side.



Way better than last time ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Ready to go , sh**,shower & shaved !


----------



## tbone75

This really sucks ! Got to be there for 7 to 8 hrs. for a 30 min. thing !

Gots to get it done ! Want to know if anythings not right in there ! Stihl say I feel to good for much to be bad ?


----------



## tbone75

Be back sometime ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Have fun John. Boring rain day here at the office....


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Morning !
> 
> Head to the hospital in a while for the day. :msp_thumbdn:
> 
> Gotta be there at 9:30



Good luck man. No staying this time please. 


Rick


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

Dan seems to know something about safe cracking?

Hmmm I got a few torches, big grinders, hilti drill, rivet buster.... Ect


No, bad idea..... LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Be back sometime ? LOL



Maybe they'll use the 20$ for the bottle of fun I sent them this time .....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well.. apparently I didn't miss anything here at work yesterday!?!


----------



## farrell

This is BS!

Been beatin on the clutch for 15 minutes and it won't come off!!!!

And yes I'm hittin it the right direction


----------



## farrell

Well piss on beatin on it!

Never had one that wouldn't come off easy

Gotta add clutch removal tool to the list of stuff to get 

And a new clutch


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Well piss on beatin on it!
> 
> Never had one that wouldn't come off easy
> 
> Gotta add clutch removal tool to the list of stuff to get
> 
> And a new clutch



Adam, I'll get flogged for this by someone but I bought the socket, which is easy to make if you choose, and I use a 1/2" air impact. Yep, 1/2". I can beat and beat on one with smaller stuff or just pop it one good zip and off it comes; normally with out a cylinder stop or anything! Much safer in my opinion. Just my $.02


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Adam, I'll get flogged for this by someone but I bought the socket, which is easy to make if you choose, and I use a 1/2" air impact. Yep, 1/2". I can beat and beat on one with smaller stuff or just pop it one good zip and off it comes; normally with out a cylinder stop or anything! Much safer in my opinion. Just my $.02



Oh is gonna buy the tool!

But I don't have the technology for air tools........unless

But doubt the 3 gallon pancake compressor will run an impact or air ratchet


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Oh is gonna buy the tool!
> 
> But I don't have the technology for air tools........unless
> 
> But doubt the 3 gallon pancake compressor will run an impact or air ratchet



I'm running on a pancake compressor. It will provide 120 psi for the short burst you need. The tank capacity adds run time and the bigger compressor head maintains air flow at pressure.


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm running on a pancake compressor. It will provide 120 psi for the short burst you need. The tank capacity adds run time and the bigger compressor head maintains air flow at pressure.



Not sure that mine goes 120psi?

Think it is only rated at 100psi

But I do have a breaker bar


----------



## IEL

I would stick a breaker bar on it, hold tension, and smack the breaker bar with a soft hammer.


I normally use a dewalt cordless impact driver.


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> This is BS!
> 
> Been beatin on the clutch for 15 minutes and it won't come off!!!!
> 
> And yes I'm hittin it the right direction



Get one of these , fix your problem right away .

Husky service tool 531-11119-25


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Get one of these , fix your problem right away .
> 
> Husky service tool 531-11119-25



Don't think that will help

Make it more complicated


----------



## dancan

But it will work sooooooooo much better


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> But it will work sooooooooo much better



That's blasphemy!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Not sure that mine goes 120psi?
> 
> Think it is only rated at 100psi
> 
> But I do have a breaker bar



That would work. My compressor cycles between 120-90. 100 runs an impact fine.


----------



## IEL

Nice one Dan!

I was expecting a post maul.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> I would stick a breaker bar on it, hold tension, and smack the breaker bar with a soft hammer.
> 
> 
> I normally use a dewalt cordless impact driver.



I love my 20v DeWalt cordless impact but alas, it doesn't normally have the ass for a clutch removal.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Get one of these , fix your problem right away .
> 
> Husky service tool 531-11119-25



Great idea...trade that for clutch tool, compressor, impact gun! Great idea Dan!


----------



## IEL

Jimmy in NC said:


> I love my 20v DeWalt cordless impact but alas, it doesn't normally have the ass for a clutch removal.



I have the same one.

I havent found a clutch or flywheel nut it wont remove.
If one comes along, I have a 220v industrial air compressor living under my bench....


----------



## Stihl 041S

I see the Pitbull down there

Hey Robin!!


----------



## farrell

One of them clutch tools would be easy to make but just don't have the time


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> I have the same one.
> 
> I havent found a clutch or flywheel nut it wont remove.
> If one comes along, I have a 220v industrial air compressor living under my bench....



I've seen plenty it won't move Geoff. Any 65cc+ demolition saw clutch is frozen solid, 288XP Husky, 372 that I just built and needed to switch clutches on. There is a time and a place for any tool. Like I said, I don't mess around and go straight to the 1/2" impact when I need a clutch off.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> One of them clutch tools would be easy to make but just don't have the time



Exactly what I thought. I can buy a socket for $3.50 at the farm supply store. Then probably $5-6 worth of dremel cut off wheels and 30 minutes time or I can buy one for $10 and be done with it. I bought.


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Exactly what I thought. I can buy a socket for $3.50 at the farm supply store. Then probably $5-6 worth of dremel cut off wheels and 30 minutes time or I can buy one for $10 and be done with it. I bought.



Which one did you get?

I see all kinds of flavors on the bay


----------



## IEL

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've seen plenty it won't move Geoff. Any 65cc+ demolition saw clutch is frozen solid, 288XP Husky, 372 that I just built and needed to switch clutches on. There is a time and a place for any tool. Like I said, I don't mess around and go straight to the 1/2" impact when I need a clutch off.



I mostly use it on small saws, which I guess is why I have had good luck.

Now that I think of it, I did need the air unit on one of my macs.

I use it with screw driver bits and sockets for all my teardown. Saves a ton of time.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Which one did you get?
> 
> I see all kinds of flavors on the bay



The one from Bailey's. I can get a picture tonight for ya. I'd try Bailey's or Northwood and order a gasket kit etc at the same time.


----------



## roncoinc

I see linkbucks is back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> I have the same one.
> 
> I havent found a clutch or flywheel nut it wont remove.
> If one comes along, I have a 220v industrial air compressor living under my bench....



Guess you have not taken a clutch carrier off a PRO Stihl.....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> I see linkbucks is back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Is it? I'm not seeing any of it.... :msp_confused:


----------



## dancan

Yup , been back since around 1:00 pm .
They sure are persistent .


----------



## dancan

Looks like Linkbucks stole the "like" button .......Or was it Ron ?


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess you have not taken a clutch carrier off a PRO Stihl.....LOL



Unless that 020av counts, than no.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I couldn't get on earlier due to that chit..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Huh....I noticed that the like button left again. I dunno...its a mess.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I noticed that the like was missing...its a mess.


----------



## Cantdog

HaHaHa!!! After supper we went in the wisky bar in the castle.....found a scotch called "Ballantines"....couldn't resist..had to..two..too!!!


----------



## Cantdog

HaHaHa!!! After supper we went in the wisky bar in the castle.....found a scotch called "Ballantines"....couldn't resist..had to..two...too!!


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I couldn't get on earlier due to that chit..



Can't seem to reply to posts now..try this..


----------



## Cantdog

HaHaHa!!! After supper we went in the wisky bar in the castle.....found a scotch called "Ballantines"....could


----------



## Cantdog

Hello??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Looks like Linkbucks stole the "like" button .......Or was it Ron ?



Nothing to LIKE so why have it..

NO !1 I wont give it back !! LOL !!!


----------



## roncoinc

Test ?


----------



## dancan

1 , 2 ...


----------



## dancan

I can't see my post , only if I hit reply I can see it , even Ron's Test .

Weird .............. Is this band camp ?????


----------



## dancan

Hope it's not band camp , it's lonely here .........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Is it possible to post?

None for 2 1/2 hours?


----------



## dancan

How did I just get a "Like" notification ????????


----------



## tbone75

Testing


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Hope it's not band camp , it's lonely here .........



But that's where you belong!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Testing.....


----------



## Mastermind

I'm going to the beach for a few days. I'll be back Tuesday night. Laterz


----------



## dancan

Hey Adam , you can see our posts ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Testing...


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Looks like Linkbucks stole the "like" button .......Or was it Ron ?



Ah aint givin it back !!


----------



## dancan

Am I still in band camp ?


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Hey Adam , you can see our posts ?



Yes sir!


----------



## farrell

You fellars havin troubles with posts again?


----------



## dancan

Weird , I can only see all the replies under the reply box when I reply to the thread , can't see any replies after Jimmy in the thread .

Partial band camp ??


----------



## dancan

Not a lonkbuck issue because I'm not seeing it in my script blocker , it's a site issue .


----------



## dancan

Nope, not even when I log in from my PlayBook.


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Not a lonkbuck issue because I'm not seeing it in my script blocker , it's a site issue .



I have no problems!

Even gots "like" button!

Maybe it's a Nadian problem


----------



## roncoinc

Nobody " likes " dan anyway 

site has been messed up today,,like everyday for how long now ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Nobody " likes " dan anyway
> 
> site has been messed up today,,like everyday for how long now ??



Maybe it's just Dan?

Too much of the good stuff and he is finally fried?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I have no problems!
> 
> Even gots "like" button!
> 
> Maybe it's a Nadian problem



Nope, not a Nadian problem.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Nobody " likes " dan anyway
> 
> site has been messed up today,,like everyday for how long now ??



Site is still messed up and you just have to find a way around all this chit to get on here.
This Web page has expired,...resubmit your request,...browser cannot find this site,...this site does not exist anymore,...if you cannot access this site notify the administration, good luck with that....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Site is still messed up and you just have to find a way around all this chit to get on here.



Seems ok right now ??

for how long ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Seems ok right now ??
> 
> for how long ??



LOL.........


----------



## dancan

Hey , I just plugged in my Ronco Inc. MericantaNadian translating device and everything is working , even the 'like" button !

Thanks Ron !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!!! After supper we went in the wisky bar in the castle.....found a scotch called "Ballantines"....couldn't resist..had to..two...too!!



There is a good/sad Ballentines story. 

I'll buy.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey , I just plugged in my Ronco Inc. MericantaNadian translating device and everything is working , even the 'like" button !
> 
> Thanks Ron !



No problemo piason !!


----------



## tbone75

It works ?


----------



## tbone75

Heart test went fine , I am good to go !

And can have salt again ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Heart test went fine , I am good to go !
> 
> And can have salt again ! LOL



Bacon!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bacon!



Stihl cutting back on salty things ! I want to stay around a little longer ! LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bacon!



Spam!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Spam!



Only just a little every once in a while till I get it all ate ! LOL Likely I won't buy any more of it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Glad all is well John! Will reply to your email tomorrow. 


Spent some time in the shop tonight and got one of my Gravely riding tractors going that's been sitting for 7 months. Just a little work on the ignition and cleaning the points. Good to have that one going again. Need to mount my chains up on the tires and heck I should put the plow back on the front. No need to wait for cold weather right? I could also just put a mower under it and now some with it?!


----------



## tbone75

It does suck I am not allowed to do anything till Sun. No steps,driving,lifting , bending much,ect ! Then no lifting anything over 10lbs for a week !
They cut into a big artery in my groin. Has to have time to heal up.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hmm....well you should be getting good at slacking slug!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hmm....well you should be getting good at slacking slug!



Getting so very f****** OLD !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

It to shall pass. At least that's all you've got to do. Good friend started having issues and found out he was in serious cardiac distress. It is one less thing for you to worry about.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> It does suck I am not allowed to do anything till Sun. No steps,driving,lifting , bending much,ect ! Then no lifting anything over 10lbs for a week !
> They cut into a big artery in my groin. Has to have time to heal up.



Wow!!! 

That's cutting close to home!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

10lbs...that limits you to MiniMacs right?


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> 10lbs...that limits you to MiniMacs right?



MEEN !!!!!!!!!!!! meen,,,,,,,,meen...........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> MEEN !!!!!!!!!!!! meen,,,,,,,,meen...........



You liked it!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> 10lbs...that limits you to MiniMacs right?



You just plain SUCK !

And your a MEEN azz !

:msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

John HAS to take good care of himself now ..

Looking at the fundraiser thread a lot of people have something invested in him and I am sure they wouldn't want him to get mistreated and broke !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> That's cutting close to home!!!



Very close !!! Shaved half of me too ! :msp_scared:


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Very close !!! Shaved half of me too ! :msp_scared:



Only 1/2 cause the nurses couldn't stop laughing !!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John HAS to take good care of himself now ..
> 
> Looking at the fundraiser thread a lot of people have something invested in him and I am sure they wouldn't want him to get mistreated and broke !



That is no joke !! These people on here are just freaking AMAZING !! Never dreamed it could be like this !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Only 1/2 cause the nurses couldn't stop laughing !!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!



And I am the mean azz?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Only 1/2 cause the nurses couldn't stop laughing !!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!



Had 4 of them in there ! All good looking too ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Had 4 of them in there ! All good looking too ! :msp_w00t:



You could go to the end of your chain and bark..nothing more.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> And I am the mean azz?



Good point ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You could go to the end of your chain and bark..nothing more.



I wasn't allowed to move !! :msp_razz:


I would never touch anything else , I got it way to good !!


----------



## IEL

My like button won't work.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mine is working!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> My like button won't work.....



Mine does.....LOL


----------



## IEL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mine does.....LOL



When I hit it, my Page jumps to the top, and no like shows up...... LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

More saw work coming up soon. Just cleaning and filing chains for now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

IEL said:


> When I hit it, my Page jumps to the top, and no like shows up...... LOL



I`ve had that happen to me before, it corrected itself after a while.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> More saw work coming up soon. Just cleaning and filing chains for now.



More clearing need done ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright ...time for this slacker.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> More clearing need done ?



Boss says we are going to clear 4-5 building lots real soon. The road will get underway first of next week.Bigger trees on the lots than what I cut out of the roadway.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Boss says we are going to clear 4-5 building lots real soon. The road will get underway first of next week.Bigger trees on the lots than what I cut out of the roadway.



Sounds good ! I like big trees !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright ...time for this slacker.



Nite Flappy ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good ! I like big trees !



I hope to leave as many big trees standing as possible, just take out enough to get the house comfortably set on the lot.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I hope to leave as many big trees standing as possible, just take out enough to get the house comfortably set on the lot.



I have to say I like big trees around a house !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have to say I like big trees around a house !



Just big rock maples will be left standing, We will weed out all the softwood species and any of the birch family. May leave a beech if there is any among the trees in this stand. Couple of big white pines to come down, they make good kindling.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just big rock maples will be left standing, We will weed out all the softwood species and any of the birch family. May leave a beech if there is any among the trees in this stand. Couple of big white pines to come down, they make good kindling.



That will be a very nice lot !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That will be a very nice lot !



This builder likes to sell quality homes, has no problem finding buyers. They come to him and ask for him to build them a house. Many builders around us have several houses each on their hands that they have not been able to sell.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just big rock maples will be left standing, We will weed out all the softwood species and any of the birch family. May leave a beech if there is any among the trees in this stand. Couple of big white pines to come down, they make good kindling.



White pine is one of my favorite trees!

One over by my parents that is over 6' in diameter!

I really like hemlock and sycamore too!

Pretty trees!!


----------



## IEL

I like working with white pine!


I would say its my second choice softwood to work with.

#1 has to be old growth douglas fir.
Sadly, even out here thats getting hard to find..... Almost all of it is building salvage now.....


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> It does suck I am not allowed to do anything till Sun. No steps,driving,lifting , bending much,ect ! Then no lifting anything over 10lbs for a week !
> They cut into a big artery in my groin. Has to have time to heal up.



Is that what they call it now an artery? LOL. Just kidding. Take it easy and let the time pass you need. So very glad to hear your ticker is doing well.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Is that what they call it now an artery? LOL. Just kidding. Take it easy and let the time pass you need. So very glad to hear your ticker is doing well.



Spidy your learning well in here ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Spidy your learning well in here ! :msp_sneaky:



Gotta be good at something Got some good teachers on here including yourself.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

What happen ? LOL

Slug time !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night guys. 

Overtime. 


Rick


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> You could go to the end of your chain and bark..nothing more.



Damn!! Wish I could "like" that one!!! Stihl ain't gotts no Scottish "like" button.....but a whole different look to the pages....upgrade???...downgrade???....got back some green spots for rep now....


----------



## Cantdog

Yesterday was a good day...cold & windy...encountered two things at another castle besides my family coat of arms......got pics too....a giant sequoia and several doug firs.....not as big as the PNW trees......but pretty darn massive none-th-less....doug fir was 6'-7 dia.....sequoia 9-10'+..these were on the front lawn of Crathes Castle......seems the duke raised them from seeds....'bout 400 yrs ago.....also seems the lady of the castle was a member of my clan....


----------



## Cantdog

Another day on the road.....going to yet another castle this morning then on the St. Andrews on the North Sea for a walk about and lunch and a bit of cold North wind....some stuff Niko is sending down special.....then on the Edinburgh for two more daze.....hate to give up this castle...getting used to it...LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Damn!! Wish I could "like" that one!!! Stihl ain't gotts no Scottish "like" button.....but a whole different look to the pages....upgrade???...downgrade???....got back some green spots for rep now....



Was AS on Vbulliten before??

Practicalmachinist has used it for a long time and few problems. 

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Was AS on Vbulliten before??
> 
> Practicalmachinist has used it for a long time and few problems.
> 
> Enjoy yourself.



Yes Unc. It was on Vbulliten before....but perhaps this is a much needed upgrade.......I hope....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yes Unc. It was on Vbulliten before....but perhaps this is a much needed upgrade.......I hope....



Seems more basic and pro style. 

Maybe stronger.


----------



## Stihl 041S

No linkbucks with java enabled...


----------



## dancan

Wow new loook LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> No linkbucks with java enabled...



I lied. Java now disabled. Linkbucks is back. 

Hey Dan!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
Back it is .


----------



## dancan

Well , I'm off to go do a traffic check .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning crazy clowns of the fight thread. Like was working when I went to bed...not now! 

It is Friday!


----------



## tbone75

Super Slug checking in ! LOL

Gots to be Super Slug for 2 days ! :msp_razz:


----------



## roncoinc

Yyyaaawwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.......................

scratch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scratch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scritch......................

ccoooffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yyyaaawwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.......................
> 
> scratch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scratch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scritch......................
> 
> ccoooffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Root Beer , no caffeine !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Its OK John...we won't give you anymore grief than usual for it!


----------



## dancan

It appears someone dropped me off some homemade cookies yesterday after I left work , Mmmmmm some good with coffee


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Root Beer , no caffeine !



Root Beer from the drive in A&W was the best .


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Its OK John...we won't give you anymore grief than usual for it!



Couldn't expect any less ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Root Beer from the drive in A&W was the best .



Yes it was ! Frozen mug of that was the best !! Drinking A&W right now , not as good as the drive in , but good ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Yes it was ! Frozen mug of that was the best !! Drinking A&W right now , not as good as the drive in , but good ! LOL



You know that shows your age don't you? 

There was an A&W near campus that served root beer in frozen mugs...good stuff.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> It appears someone dropped me off some homemade cookies yesterday after I left work , Mmmmmm some good with coffee



COOKIES?! Sounds pretty good to me...nothing sugary around here this morning....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I think Randy should have chosen a better weekend to travel...going to overcast and gray here all weekend and scattered showers off and on. Of course that could be good...keep all the family cooped up together in the house.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You know that shows your age don't you?
> 
> There was an A&W near campus that served root beer in frozen mugs...good stuff.



Last time I was there I was 9 yrs old. LOL We moved after that , never got any of that again ! :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

Nothing sugary left around here either ............Now


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> COOKIES?! Sounds pretty good to me...nothing sugary around here this morning....



Nothing here either !

Dan sucks ! :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

I'm running a special today .
Free coffee and chain sharpening to anyone that has Merican plates on their car .
What do y'all think ?


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm running a special today .
> Free coffee and chain sharpening to anyone that has Merican plates on their car .
> What do y'all think ?



Ron may be able to send a hundred or so up ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nothing sugary left around here either ............Now



You suck with both lips ! :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

If he can get here before closing time I'll sharpen them LOL


BTW , we close early on Fridays


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!



Morin Adam Apple ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If he can get here before closing time I'll sharpen them LOL
> 
> 
> BTW , we close early on Fridays



Shouldn't you have a 3 day weekend ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If he can get here before closing time I'll sharpen them LOL
> 
> 
> BTW , we close early on Fridays



Hey Ron , start making ph calls ! Bet you know some close ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

This Root Beer don't wake me up like the Dew did ! But its better for me ! I will stick with it !


----------



## roncoinc

Nope,,Don't need metric sharpening of my chains


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Nope,,Don't need metric sharpening of my chains



OK , just send other peoples ! LOL Make the crip do something ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You know that shows your age don't you?
> 
> There was an A&W near campus that served root beer in frozen mugs...good stuff.



I am 54 and so very happy to stihl be here ! Little beat to hell , but stihl here ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> OK , just send other peoples ! LOL Make the crip do something ! :msp_tongue:



That's what she said..........when the bed broke.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That's what she said..........when the bed broke.



Shouldn't you be sleeping ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Shouldn't you be sleeping ?



I think he just wakes up every so often to agitate


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I think he just wakes up every so often to agitate



It's a gift. 

Hey Ron!!


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

New look will take some getting used to?

A&W up here still have root beer in the frozen glass?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> You suck with both lips ! :msp_razz:







tbone75 said:


> OK , just send other peoples ! LOL Make the crip do something ! :msp_tongue:



LIKE!



roncoinc said:


> I think he just wakes up every so often to agitate



LIKE!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> LIKE!
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE!



You are one silly chit!!!

Hey Jimmy !!!!


----------



## dancan

I'm working ............Unlike some slackers .
I've got a nice bike shop next door , I think I'll try some of that fancy Belray mix after I run out of my snowmobile mix .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'm working ............Unlike some slackers .
> I've got a nice bike shop next door , I think I'll try some of that fancy Belray mix after I run out of my snowmobile mix .



Well,,,whatever you " LIKE " in your coffee !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I'm working ............Unlike some slackers .
> I've got a nice bike shop next door , I think I'll try some of that fancy Belray mix after I run out of my snowmobile mix .



So after 111,731 posts you turn it into an oil thread.....

Dern Nadians!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> So after 111,731 posts you turn it into an oil thread.....
> 
> Dern Nadians!!!!!!!!



Never know what them Nadians will do !


----------



## tbone75

Egg salad smaiches fer breakfast , no salt added ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Egg salad smaiches fer breakfast , no salt added ! LOL



Thanks John!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks John!!!!!!!!



Time to change a few things !


----------



## IEL

Hey, didnt Rick and I have some oil talking the other day?


----------



## IEL

Well, I start my new job at 9am tomorrow.
Lets hope it goes well.....

I have a health and safety test to do tonight.......


----------



## IEL

Quiet this morning.....


----------



## dancan

Hmm , sure to hard to sweep the floor on crutches ....


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Well, I start my new job at 9am tomorrow.
> Lets hope it goes well.....
> 
> I have a health and safety test to do tonight.......



Good deal !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmm , sure to hard to sweep the floor on crutches ....



Dumas !


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Dumas !



Yep...


----------



## dancan

No hablo ! No hablo !


----------



## farrell

Well back from grocery shopping 

Fun fun

Philly cheesesteak pizza for lunch!

Yum yum!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No hablo ! No hablo !



How bout this ?

Dumb Azz ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Jerry when you read this , go take them crutches from Danny ! Give a tap on the head with one while yer at it ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## IEL

farrell said:


> Well back from grocery shopping
> 
> Fun fun
> 
> Philly cheesesteak pizza for lunch!
> 
> Yum yum!



That sounds really good right now.....


----------



## dancan

Well , I know that I can't roll out my tire racks and that it's daum hard to start a chainsaw LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , I know that I can't roll out my tire racks and that it's daum hard to start a chainsaw LOL



Jerry is gonna take care of you ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Cantdog

AAAHHHHhhhhhh!! Saw some wild stuff today.....North Sea was all I expected...Ruff!!! Windy.. St Andrews was something else....had the best Fish & Chips at a place called the "Tail End"...it was recommended......Excellent!!

In Edinburgh for the next two days....going to Edinburgh Castle in the morning....gonna make sure to be there for the 1:00 clock gun....Mons Meg is her name....a giant siege gun....from 1457....fired every day at one since 1861...weighs 6,000kgs....I'll have standard measurements on it tomorrow!!

Gotta go eat again....ain't going hungry here!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> AAAHHHHhhhhhh!! Saw some wild stuff today.....North Sea was all I expected...Ruff!!! Windy.. St Andrews was something else....had the best Fish & Chips at a place called the "Tail End"...it was recommended......Excellent!!
> 
> In Edinburgh for the next two days....going to Edinburgh Castle in the morning....gonna make sure to be there for the 1:00 clock gun....Mons Meg is her name....a giant siege gun....from 1457....fired every day at one since 1861...weighs 6,000kgs....I'll have standard measurements on it tomorrow!!
> 
> Gotta go eat again....ain't going hungry here!!!!



Dang your having a great time it sounds like !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dang your having a great time it sounds like !!



Yep seems I am........LOL!!!


----------



## IEL

Sure sounds fun Robin....


Im designing a mcculloch cheese board for CNC class....
Might make a second one for John?


----------



## IEL

Seems the old site look is back.....


----------



## tbone75

Yep & LB is stihl with us ! LOL


----------



## IEL

I have given up on LB, and just keep scripts off..... LOL

I really wish they would deal with that.....


----------



## IEL

Seems we are back up again....


----------



## tbone75

Up for a min or two ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

I see the official GOOGBALL down there ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jon1212

Jon1212 said:


> I used to come to this site quite frequently, but I've been so busy lately with work I just don't have that much time. My new internet business is really taking off, perhaps you've heard of it, it's called "*linkbucks*"?





tbone75 said:


> Yep & LB is stihl with us ! LOL



You're Welcome............:msp_wink:



IEL said:


> I have given up on LB, and just keep scripts off..... LOL
> 
> I really wish they would deal with that.....



Don't be hatin'.......................:msp_sad:


----------



## tbone75

Hows Jonny Utah ?


----------



## Jon1212

I'm doing well, my wife and kids have adjusted quickly. The fact that it snowed on October 3rd was a wee bit of a shock to my wife, but she'll get used to that. The concealed carry laws are pretty generous, so that's a plus, and a really good friend of mine owns GunAuction.xxx (don't want to get in more trouble here on AS, hence the x's), and he lives in the next town, so we get to go shooting frequently, for free.


----------



## tbone75

Well .................. Got my first bill today. :msp_scared: No idea how many more to come ? They always split everything up ?

130,539.01 Don't even say what its for ? Says insc. has been billed ! :biggrinbounce2:

The docs haven't sent me there bills yet . The bill separate . :msp_scared: 

Plus the heart chit they did yesterday will be a good one too ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> I'm doing well, my wife and kids have adjusted quickly. The fact that it snowed on October 3rd was a wee bit of a shock to my wife, but she'll get used to that. The concealed carry laws are pretty generous, so that's a plus, and a really good friend of mine owns GunAuction.xxx (don't want to get in more trouble here on AS, hence the x's), and he lives in the next town, so we get to go shooting frequently, for free.



You SUCK ! I like that site !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

My morning....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I ran the excavator. Nobody hurt...its all OK.


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> You SUCK ! I like that site !! :msp_w00t:



Yeah, Manny has been a good friend for about eleven years. We lived a few blocks from each other in CA, he moved out here to Utah two years ago. I've even done some voiceover work, and a few podcasts with his GunNews site, as well.


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah, Manny has been a good friend for about eleven years. We lived a few blocks from each other in CA, he moved out here to Utah two years ago. I've even done some voiceover work, and a few podcasts with his GunNews site, as well.



If I ever get these bills caught up , I will be yelling at you ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> My morning....



Very lucky it didn't mash the chit out of that cab ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Scooterbum

How's the Slug doing today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> My morning....



Lose its brakes or driven by a yard ape?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> How's the Slug doing today?



Little sore from yesterday. LOL To close to the family jewels for my liking ! LOL

Everything else is doing great ! Bout 90% back to normal as I get ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Hows Scoot ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry when you read this , go take them crutches from Danny ! Give a tap on the head with one while yer at it ! :msp_w00t:



Well I was going to stop over at Dan`s shop but I have an Alaska liscense plate on my truck, didn`t want Dan to have to give me free coffee or sharpen the chains I already have done up for the next job. I will have to catch him when he is practicing , supervisor......LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> How's the Slug doing today?



Witch one of us you reffering to ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Witch one of us you reffering to ??



OK you can be a Slug today , but I am Super Slug !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well I was going to stop over at Dan`s shop but I have an Alaska liscense plate on my truck, didn`t want Dan to have to give me free coffee or sharpen the chains I already have done up for the next job. I will have to catch him when he is practicing , supervisor......LOL



How and why would you have that plate on yer truck ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well .................. Got my first bill today. :msp_scared: No idea how many more to come ? They always split everything up ?
> 
> 130,539.01 Don't even say what its for ? Says insc. has been billed ! :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> The docs haven't sent me there bills yet . The bill separate . :msp_scared:
> 
> Plus the heart chit they did yesterday will be a good one too ! :msp_razz:



I just cannot assign a ,Like to that post......:msp_mad:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How and why would you have that plate on yer truck ?



We picked it up on our Alaska trip and brought it back home with us. We are allowed to display any vanity plate we desire on the front of our vehicles in this province. My wife had it on her Impala til this summer, now her Corolla don`t have place on the front bumper to display it so I magnetitized it to my truck bumper.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Little sore from yesterday. LOL To close to the family jewels for my liking ! LOL
> 
> Everything else is doing great ! Bout 90% back to normal as I get ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Hows Scoot ?



Glad to hear you getting back to norm.............wait a minute that's not right?????????..........uh yourself. There that's right.

Just finally finished Junes orders.Don't think I'll ever get caught up.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just cannot assign a ,Like to that post......:msp_mad:



Can't like that ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Glad to hear you getting back to norm.............wait a minute that's not right?????????..........uh yourself. There that's right.
> 
> Just finally finished Junes orders.Don't think I'll ever get caught up.



Very bad summer for you ! Hope its all good now !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Can't like that ! :msp_razz:



That`s a lot of ,moola to owe the health care system, hospital, or whatever you folks call it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a lot of ,moola to owe the health care system, hospital, or whatever you folks call it.



Yep , and its only the first bill ! LOL Many more to come !

No idea why they don't just give you one bill ? They never do ! Separate bills for everything !

The bed alone is 12,500.00 for 5 days, no idea of all the other stuff.

Brother just told me I am only the 3rd person to ever walk away from that bed,and the oldest ever ! In that hospital.


----------



## tbone75

My insc will pay a lot of it , just no idea how much yet ? Usually takes a month or more to get all the final bills.


----------



## dancan

Daum hot up here , max ac in the van , ac in the house 
I did run a saw today


----------



## dancan

John , tellum you want a discount on that used bed .....Different story if it was new .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl hasn't really sunk in how lucky I am to be alive ! The more they tell me , the more scared I get !

But I want to know everything I missed !

Ol said my chest x-ray looked like cotton candy with a spot the size of a quarter open was all.

Slowly finding things out ! :msp_unsure:


Time to eat ! Little early , but WTF ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , tellum you want a discount on that used bed .....Different story if it was new .



I won't ##### about that bed ! Saved my Slug azz !


----------



## IEL

For some reason when I try to reply, it automatically quotes the latest post?

Have to manually remove it?


----------



## IEL

IEL said:


> For some reason when I try to reply, it automatically quotes the latest post?
> 
> Have to manually remove it?



Keeps logging me out too?


----------



## dancan

Don't worry about how bad you were , that's histiry , caint change it .
Take care of how you are now , that's important .


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> don't worry about how bad you were , that's histiry , caint change it .
> Take care of how you are now , that's important .



x2


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't worry about how bad you were , that's histiry , caint change it .
> Take care of how you are now , that's important .



Working on it !


----------



## tbone75

I see the Irishman down there again ! LOL

Bout bed time for him I bet .


----------



## dancan

The clansmen's probably scarin the locals practisin his Braveheart impersonation LOL


----------



## little possum

WEEKEND ESCAPE! Smell you fellars later.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> WEEKEND ESCAPE! Smell you fellars later.



Have fun , SLACKER !


----------



## dancan

LP goin slackin off again , next thing he'll be tellin us is how hard he worked LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> LP goin slackin off again , next thing he'll be tellin us is how hard he worked LOL



How hard he worked at getting chit faced ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dancan

Then he'll show up all busted up lookin for sympathy cause he put his hand on a hot muffler or did sumthin he shouldn't have done on a dirtbike or sumthin .....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Then he'll show up all busted up lookin for sympathy cause he put his hand on a hot muffler or did sumthin he shouldn't have done on a dirtbike or sumthin .....



Seems he does some silly things at them times ? LOL


----------



## dancan

Yes he does LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Robin !!

Hope you are trying some of the cheese over there !!

get to irland find some Dublinger ,,ask for it ..


----------



## little possum

Grumpy ol Coots!  I didnt work hard, boss left early!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Robin !!
> 
> Hope you are trying some of the cheese over there !!
> 
> get to irland find some Dublinger ,,ask for it ..



What flavor is it ?


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Grumpy ol Coots!  I didnt work hard, boss left early!



We talkin bout yer weekend escape ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Grumpy ol Coots!  I didnt work hard, boss left early!



Sure hope yur not talkin bout Ron , he might get a little techey ......


----------



## roncoinc

SUPPERTIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! . 

one of my favoritist times of day,,,,along with breakfast time,,dump time,,lunch time ,,bed time,,snack time,,beer time,,coffee time,,etc....

tonights special is crab salad..

hand picked by me crab meat ( no sodium ) .
mixed with a tsp of low sodium mayo.
fresh ripe Italian peppers as sweet as sugar from the garden..
onions..
lettuce..
some sliced carots.
a bit of shredded cabbage.
some chopped bok choy.
home grown maters..
one slice bacon.
four slices cooked pepperoni..
drizzled with a tad of honey over the veggies.

total sodium should be 100mg or less .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> What flavor is it ?



Cheddar.
chedder..
chedr.

yeh,,that !!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> SUPPERTIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .
> 
> one of my favoritist times of day,,,,along with breakfast time,,dump time,,lunch time ,,bed time,,snack time,,beer time,,coffee time,,etc....
> 
> tonights special is crab salad..
> 
> hand picked by me crab meat ( no sodium ) .
> mixed with a tsp of low sodium mayo.
> fresh ripe Italian peppers as sweet as sugar from the garden..
> onions..
> lettuce..
> some sliced carots.
> a bit of shredded cabbage.
> some chopped bok choy.
> home grown maters..
> one slice bacon.
> four slices cooked pepperoni..
> drizzled with a tad of honey over the veggies.
> 
> total sodium should be 100mg or less .





forgot the celery !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> SUPPERTIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .
> 
> one of my favoritist times of day,,,,along with breakfast time,,dump time,,lunch time ,,bed time,,snack time,,beer time,,coffee time,,etc....
> 
> tonights special is crab salad..
> 
> hand picked by me crab meat ( no sodium ) .
> mixed with a tsp of low sodium mayo.
> fresh ripe Italian peppers as sweet as sugar from the garden..
> onions..
> lettuce..
> some sliced carots.
> a bit of shredded cabbage.
> some chopped bok choy.
> home grown maters..
> one slice bacon.
> four slices cooked pepperoni..
> drizzled with a tad of honey over the veggies.
> 
> total sodium should be 100mg or less .



Toss the peppers and that would be good ! I like crab !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Cheddar.
> chedder..
> chedr.
> 
> yeh,,that !!



Have to look around here for that ! I like cheddar !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Toss the peppers and that would be good ! I like crab !



Man,,if you had these ripe peppers you wouldn't say that.
not talkin them green things you buy in the store.
these are like eating candy,have a natural sweetness to them,,and they are red when ripe,,..


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Have to look around here for that ! I like cheddar !



Mongo found it and even Aunti found some up there,,best chedda I have found .


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Mongo found it and even Aunti found some up there,,best chedda I have found .



Made by Kerrygold in Ireland.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Man,,if you had these ripe peppers you wouldn't say that.
> not talkin them green things you buy in the store.
> these are like eating candy,have a natural sweetness to them,,and they are red when ripe,,..



Don't like any peppers !


----------



## dancan

You sure about the sodium count in crab Ron ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Mongo found it and even Aunti found some up there,,best chedda I have found .



We have a few cheese factories around here , but I will look for it !


----------



## dancan

Yup , real good cheddar and sweet red peppers Mmmmmmmm good


----------



## Scooterbum

Best thing to do with them red peppers is to make jelly out of em', cream cheese and some crackers...............mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> You sure about the sodium count in crab Ron ?



Not many fish from saltwater have salt inside of them !!

this is crab I caught and cleaned myself..

lessn you know sumthin I don't ??


----------



## roncoinc

Scooterbum said:


> Best thing to do with them red peppers is to make jelly out of em', cream cheese and some crackers...............mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Got lot's of jar's of pepper jelly..

like em raw too and roasted..


----------



## Jon1212

tbone75 said:


> We have a few cheese factories around here , but I will look for it !




With my boy (step son) headed for Cincinnati on Monday to begin his two year mission for [our] church, I wanted to see how close you are geographically.
I was perusing Frazeysburg on Google Maps when I noticed quite a few small airports in your area, more specifically I noticed one due south of your location with the unfortunate name of Massengill Airport..................which begs the question, are all of the people who fly out of their "total douches"?

Is there more air traffic on a "Summer's Eve"?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> We have a few cheese factories around here , but I will look for it !



Are you in Ireland ??


----------



## dancan

Eggs, in mg
Egg, whole, small, 1 - 47
Egg, whole, medium, 1 - 55
Egg, whole, large, 1 - 63
Egg, white, large, 1 - 55
Egg, yolk, large, 1 - 12
Egg substitute, 1/4 cup (1 egg) - 115


Fish and Shellfish (3 oz raw, not processed) in mg
Anchovy - 87
Bass - 58
Catfish - 51
Caviar - 1,871
Clams - 31
Cod - 59
Crab - 619
Flounder - 66
Halibut - 46
Herring - 57
Lobster - 179
Oysters - 62
Perch, Atlantic - 67
Perch, Pacific - 54
Red Snapper - 57
Salmon, Atlantic - 63
Salmon, chinook - 38
Salmon, coho - 41
Scallops, 217
Shrimp - 119
Sole - 66
Swordfish - 46
Trout, brook - 40
Trout, rainbow - 69
Tuna, albacore - 34
Tuna, yellowfin - 31


Fruit, dried (1 oz) in mg
Apples - 25
Apricots - 3
Dates - 1
Figs - 3
Pears - 2
Prunes, pitted - 1
Raisins, seedless - 3


Fruits, fresh, in mg
Apples, 1 medium - 0
Apricots, 1 medium - negligible
Asian pear - 0
Avocados, 1/2 medium - 10
Bananas, 1 medium - 1
Blackberries - 0
Blueberries, 1/2 cup - 4
Canteloupe, 1/8 of melon - 5
Casaba melon, 1/10 of fruit - 20
Cherries, sweet - 0
Cherries, sour, 1 cup - 5
Crabapple - 1
Cranberries, 1 cup - 1
Figs, 1 medium - 1
Gooseberry - 1
Grapefruit - 9
Grapes, 1 cup - 2
Grape leaves raw, 1 cup - 1
Guavas, 1 medium - 2
Honeydew Melon, 1/2 medium - 7
Kiwi fruit, 1 - 3
Kumquats, 1 medium - 1
Lemons, 1 medium - 1
Limes, 1 medium - 1
Litchi, 1 fruit - 1
Mangos, 1 medium - 2
Nectarines - 0
Oranges - 0
Passion fruit, 1 fruit - 5
Papayas, 1 medium - 9
Peaches - 0
Pears - 0
Persimmons, 1 medium - 1
Pineapples, chopped, 1 cup - 2
Plaintain, 1 cup sliced - 6
Plums - 0
Pomegranates, 1 medium - 5
Quince, 1 medium - 4
Raspberries - 0
Rhubarb, 1 stalk - 2
Strawberries, 1/2 cup - 1
Tamarind, 1 fruit - 1
Tangerines, 1 medium - 1
Tomatoes - 4
Watermelon, cubed, 1 cup - 3


Herbs, Spices, Seasonings (1 tsp, dried) in mg
Allspice, ground - 2
Anise seed - negligible
Basil - 1
Bay leaf - negligible
Caraway seed - negligible
Celery seed - 4
Chili powder - 26
Cinnamon, ground - 1
Cloves, ground - 5
Coriander seed - 1
Cumin seed - 3
Curry powder - 1
Dill weed - 2
Fennel seed - 2
Garlic powder - 1
Ginger, ground - 1
Mace, ground - 1
Marjoram - negligible
MSG - 492
Mustard seed - negligible
Nutmeg, ground - negligible
Onion powder - 1
Oregano - negligible
Paprika - 1
Parsley - 2
Pepper, black - 1
Pepper, cayenne - 7
Pepper, white - negligible
Rosemary - 1
Saffron - 1
Sage - negligible
Salt - 2,325
Sugar - negligible
Tarragon - 1
Thyme - 1
Turmeric, ground - 1
Vanilla extract - 0
Vinegar - negligible


Meats and Poultry (3 oz raw, unprocessed) in mg
Beef
Chuck - 65
Flank - 60
Kidney - 53
Liver - 62
Porterhouse - 47
Rib Roast - 45
Round Steak - 44
Rump - 64
Sirloin - 44
T-bone - 47
Chicken, meat only
Breast - 58
Dark meat, roasted - 79
White meat, roasted - 43
Duck
Duck, meat only - 64
Lamb
Leg - 50
Loin - 49
Rib - 47
Shoulder - 55
Pork
Bacon - 621
Blade - 60
Canadian Bacon - 1,197
Ham, cured, canned - 837
Ham, fresh, lean part only - 61
Leg - 47
Loin - 54
Sirloin - 37
Spareribs - 65
Tenderloin - 42
Quail - 43
Rabbit - 37
Squab - 43
Turkey, meat only
Breast - 51
Dark meat, roasted - 67
White meat, roasted - 54
Veal
Breast - 55
Chuck - 58
Flank - 49
Loin - 57
Round - 58
Venison - 77


Nuts, unsalted (1/4 cup) in mg
Almonds, raw - 4
Brazil nuts, raw - 1
Cashews, dry roasted - 6
Coconut, dried - 4
Hazelnuts, raw - 1
Macadamia, dry roasted - 2
Peanuts, dry roasted - 6
Pecans, raw - negligible
Pine nuts, raw - 2
Pistachio, dry roasted - 2
Walnuts, raw - negligible


Vegetables, dried (1/2 cup cooked) in mg
Chick-peas, canned - 300
Kidney beans - 2
Lentils - 13
Lima beans - 3
Navy beans - 1
Split peas - 12


Vegetables, fresh (1/2 cup raw) in mg
Acorn squash - 2
Alfalfa sprouts - 1
Artichoke - 1 medium, steamed - 79
Asparagus - 1
Beans, green - 3
Beets - 49
Bell peppers - 2
Broccoli - 12
Brussels sprouts - 11
Butternut squash - 3
Cabbage - 14
Carrots - 20
Cauliflower - 8
Celeriac - 79
Celery - 54
Chilis - 5
Chives - 2
Corn - 12
Cucumbers - 1
Endive - 6
Eggplant - 2
Garlic, 1 clove - 1
Ginger - 6
Hubbard squash - 4
Leeks - 11
Lettuce - 2
Mushrooms - 1
Onions - 2
Parsley - 12
Parsnips - 7
Peas, edible-pod - 4
Peas, green - 3
Potatoes, medium, baked - 16
Pumpkins - 1
Radishes - 14
Rutabagas - 14
Shallots - 10
Spaghetti squash - 9
Spinach - 22
Squash, summer - 1
Squash, winter - 2
Sweet potatoes - 9
Tomatoes - 4
Turnips - 44
Water chestnuts - 8
Watercress - 7
Yams - 7
Zucchini - 1


Take the list with a grain of salt LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jon1212 said:


> With my boy (step son) headed for Cincinnati on Monday to begin his two year mission for [our] church, I wanted to see how close you are geographically.
> I was perusing Frazeysburg on Google Maps when I noticed quite a few small airports in your area, more specifically I noticed one due south of your location with the unfortunate name of Massengill Airport..................which begs the question, are all of the people who fly out of their "total douches"?
> 
> Is there more air traffic on a "Summer's Eve"?



Can't say I know that one ? LOL Only one I now is the Zanesville one on the North end of town. Lots of others I think ?

Cinn. is bout 3 to 3-1/2 hr drive from me. Got a Nephew that lives down there somewhere ? LOL

Take a small plane ride up here closer , I will come pick ya up ! Won't say where I may dump ya out ?? LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Are you in Ireland ??



Amish country ! LOL

Just a little North of me.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Eggs, in mg
> Egg, whole, small, 1 - 47
> Egg, whole, medium, 1 - 55
> Egg, whole, large, 1 - 63
> Egg, white, large, 1 - 55
> Egg, yolk, large, 1 - 12
> Egg substitute, 1/4 cup (1 egg) - 115
> 
> 
> Fish and Shellfish (3 oz raw, not processed) in mg
> Anchovy - 87
> Bass - 58
> Catfish - 51
> Caviar - 1,871
> Clams - 31
> Cod - 59
> Crab - 619
> Flounder - 66
> Halibut - 46
> Herring - 57
> Lobster - 179
> Oysters - 62
> Perch, Atlantic - 67
> Perch, Pacific - 54
> Red Snapper - 57
> Salmon, Atlantic - 63
> Salmon, chinook - 38
> Salmon, coho - 41
> Scallops, 217
> Shrimp - 119
> Sole - 66
> Swordfish - 46
> Trout, brook - 40
> Trout, rainbow - 69
> Tuna, albacore - 34
> Tuna, yellowfin - 31
> 
> 
> Fruit, dried (1 oz) in mg
> Apples - 25
> Apricots - 3
> Dates - 1
> Figs - 3
> Pears - 2
> Prunes, pitted - 1
> Raisins, seedless - 3
> 
> 
> Fruits, fresh, in mg
> Apples, 1 medium - 0
> Apricots, 1 medium - negligible
> Asian pear - 0
> Avocados, 1/2 medium - 10
> Bananas, 1 medium - 1
> Blackberries - 0
> Blueberries, 1/2 cup - 4
> Canteloupe, 1/8 of melon - 5
> Casaba melon, 1/10 of fruit - 20
> Cherries, sweet - 0
> Cherries, sour, 1 cup - 5
> Crabapple - 1
> Cranberries, 1 cup - 1
> Figs, 1 medium - 1
> Gooseberry - 1
> Grapefruit - 9
> Grapes, 1 cup - 2
> Grape leaves raw, 1 cup - 1
> Guavas, 1 medium - 2
> Honeydew Melon, 1/2 medium - 7
> Kiwi fruit, 1 - 3
> Kumquats, 1 medium - 1
> Lemons, 1 medium - 1
> Limes, 1 medium - 1
> Litchi, 1 fruit - 1
> Mangos, 1 medium - 2
> Nectarines - 0
> Oranges - 0
> Passion fruit, 1 fruit - 5
> Papayas, 1 medium - 9
> Peaches - 0
> Pears - 0
> Persimmons, 1 medium - 1
> Pineapples, chopped, 1 cup - 2
> Plaintain, 1 cup sliced - 6
> Plums - 0
> Pomegranates, 1 medium - 5
> Quince, 1 medium - 4
> Raspberries - 0
> Rhubarb, 1 stalk - 2
> Strawberries, 1/2 cup - 1
> Tamarind, 1 fruit - 1
> Tangerines, 1 medium - 1
> Tomatoes - 4
> Watermelon, cubed, 1 cup - 3
> 
> 
> Herbs, Spices, Seasonings (1 tsp, dried) in mg
> Allspice, ground - 2
> Anise seed - negligible
> Basil - 1
> Bay leaf - negligible
> Caraway seed - negligible
> Celery seed - 4
> Chili powder - 26
> Cinnamon, ground - 1
> Cloves, ground - 5
> Coriander seed - 1
> Cumin seed - 3
> Curry powder - 1
> Dill weed - 2
> Fennel seed - 2
> Garlic powder - 1
> Ginger, ground - 1
> Mace, ground - 1
> Marjoram - negligible
> MSG - 492
> Mustard seed - negligible
> Nutmeg, ground - negligible
> Onion powder - 1
> Oregano - negligible
> Paprika - 1
> Parsley - 2
> Pepper, black - 1
> Pepper, cayenne - 7
> Pepper, white - negligible
> Rosemary - 1
> Saffron - 1
> Sage - negligible
> Salt - 2,325
> Sugar - negligible
> Tarragon - 1
> Thyme - 1
> Turmeric, ground - 1
> Vanilla extract - 0
> Vinegar - negligible
> 
> 
> Meats and Poultry (3 oz raw, unprocessed) in mg
> Beef
> Chuck - 65
> Flank - 60
> Kidney - 53
> Liver - 62
> Porterhouse - 47
> Rib Roast - 45
> Round Steak - 44
> Rump - 64
> Sirloin - 44
> T-bone - 47
> Chicken, meat only
> Breast - 58
> Dark meat, roasted - 79
> White meat, roasted - 43
> Duck
> Duck, meat only - 64
> Lamb
> Leg - 50
> Loin - 49
> Rib - 47
> Shoulder - 55
> Pork
> Bacon - 621
> Blade - 60
> Canadian Bacon - 1,197
> Ham, cured, canned - 837
> Ham, fresh, lean part only - 61
> Leg - 47
> Loin - 54
> Sirloin - 37
> Spareribs - 65
> Tenderloin - 42
> Quail - 43
> Rabbit - 37
> Squab - 43
> Turkey, meat only
> Breast - 51
> Dark meat, roasted - 67
> White meat, roasted - 54
> Veal
> Breast - 55
> Chuck - 58
> Flank - 49
> Loin - 57
> Round - 58
> Venison - 77
> 
> 
> Nuts, unsalted (1/4 cup) in mg
> Almonds, raw - 4
> Brazil nuts, raw - 1
> Cashews, dry roasted - 6
> Coconut, dried - 4
> Hazelnuts, raw - 1
> Macadamia, dry roasted - 2
> Peanuts, dry roasted - 6
> Pecans, raw - negligible
> Pine nuts, raw - 2
> Pistachio, dry roasted - 2
> Walnuts, raw - negligible
> 
> 
> Vegetables, dried (1/2 cup cooked) in mg
> Chick-peas, canned - 300
> Kidney beans - 2
> Lentils - 13
> Lima beans - 3
> Navy beans - 1
> Split peas - 12
> 
> 
> Vegetables, fresh (1/2 cup raw) in mg
> Acorn squash - 2
> Alfalfa sprouts - 1
> Artichoke - 1 medium, steamed - 79
> Asparagus - 1
> Beans, green - 3
> Beets - 49
> Bell peppers - 2
> Broccoli - 12
> Brussels sprouts - 11
> Butternut squash - 3
> Cabbage - 14
> Carrots - 20
> Cauliflower - 8
> Celeriac - 79
> Celery - 54
> Chilis - 5
> Chives - 2
> Corn - 12
> Cucumbers - 1
> Endive - 6
> Eggplant - 2
> Garlic, 1 clove - 1
> Ginger - 6
> Hubbard squash - 4
> Leeks - 11
> Lettuce - 2
> Mushrooms - 1
> Onions - 2
> Parsley - 12
> Parsnips - 7
> Peas, edible-pod - 4
> Peas, green - 3
> Potatoes, medium, baked - 16
> Pumpkins - 1
> Radishes - 14
> Rutabagas - 14
> Shallots - 10
> Spaghetti squash - 9
> Spinach - 22
> Squash, summer - 1
> Squash, winter - 2
> Sweet potatoes - 9
> Tomatoes - 4
> Turnips - 44
> Water chestnuts - 8
> Watercress - 7
> Yams - 7
> Zucchini - 1
> 
> 
> Take the list with a grain of salt LOL



Lots in kwab !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Eggs, in mg
> Egg, whole, small, 1 - 47
> Egg, whole, medium, 1 - 55
> Egg, whole, large, 1 - 63
> Egg, white, large, 1 - 55
> Egg, yolk, large, 1 - 12
> Egg substitute, 1/4 cup (1 egg) - 115
> 
> 
> Fish and Shellfish (3 oz raw, not processed) in mg
> Anchovy - 87
> 
> 
> 
> Take the list with a grain of salt LOL



Dunno WTH that list is about but it aint about how much salt is in food !!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Amish country ! LOL
> 
> Just a little North of me.



kerrygold Dubliner is made in Ireland.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Lots in kwab !!



That would meen 6 oz of rainbow trout would have more salt that your allowed !!
and the beef ???
no hamburger for John !

I call BS on that list !!
if it is for salt content !!

with that list we would all have had heart attacks !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> kerrygold Dubliner is made in Ireland.



Didn't mean they make it here ! Just lots of different kinds of cheddar made round here !

I will go to the store to look for it !


----------



## dancan

Don't worry , I'm still gonna eat crab regardless of any list LOL
Looks like lobstah is stihl the better choice


----------



## tbone75

One I like is called New York Sharp , white cheddar


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't worry , I'm still gonna eat crab regardless of any list LOL
> Looks like lobstah is stihl the better choice



Send me some !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Send me some !



Come n get it....LOL
Gotta be cooked right in sea water to be at its best.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Don't worry , I'm still gonna eat crab regardless of any list LOL
> Looks like lobstah is stihl the better choice



Ok,,,a little off here on the research..

Salt is the main source of sodium for intake ,,BUT,,the labeling on food is confusing..
sodium by itself is not a bad thing,unless it is tied to salt.
example,MSG,, mono sodium glutamate as opposed to tri sodium compounds,,sodium chloride ( salt ) ,etc..
a mono sodium flushes from the system and is not retained like most sodium componds..
salt is cumulative,thats the problem.

The human body makes sodium,,makes 3 tps of MSG a day on average,,,,so in itself sodium is not bad..
in a compound like salt tho it is.

I cant remember it all !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Come n get it....LOL
> Gotta be cooked right in sea water to be at its best.



Some day ? 

Now go take them crutches away from Danny before he hurts himself !


----------



## dancan

I can send you some lobstah John , my treat but they'd be like a Huskee when they get there , smelly and useless .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I can send you some lobstah John , my treat but they'd be like a Huskee when they get there , smelly and useless .



Ifn you cooked them first they would be the same color n stink the same.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I can send you some lobstah John , my treat but they'd be like a Huskee when they get there , smelly and useless .



You mean just like mini-macs ! :bad_smelly:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You mean just like mini-macs ! :bad_smelly:



Wrong color!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wrong color!!



Smell the same ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

My head hurts .. 

I tried thinking tonite and it don't agree with me any more !!

I feel like a squeal owner 
maybe time to put on my " Hello Kitty " pj's and call it a day ??

OOpss !! fell asleep and forgot to hit " post " !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My head hurts ..
> 
> I tried thinking tonite and it don't agree with me any more !!
> 
> I feel like a squeal owner
> maybe time to put on my " Hello Kitty " pj's and call it a day ??
> 
> OOpss !! fell asleep and forgot to hit " post " !!



Only 8pm ! What a Slug ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ifn you cooked them first they would be the same color n stink the same.....LOL



Bet they turn yeller !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lose its brakes or driven by a yard ape?



1980 Hyster...Hyster is defunct. No parking brake parts available. Yard ape was doing as instructed by owner...finally didnt work out. I'm not mad. He's a good guy. Driver throwing the chains for me. Mechanic on the service brake pedal.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Only 8pm ! What a Slug ! LOL



LONG day walkin round the hamfest


----------



## IEL

I think I have all the paperwork done...


I should be good to go for tomorrow....

Not sure on the hours? All I know is I start at 9?

Huge pile of school system BS to sort out.....
3/8 inch thick stack of paper just to start this work experence thing.....


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!

On OT all day today!

Workin till 3am

Gonna try to go duck huntin in the mornin

Goin to cut firewood at my buddy's tomorrow 

Beer and food afterward! Maybe during?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> LONG day walkin round the hamfest



Forgot bout that ! Bet ya had a good day !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Off to watch a movie with the wife....see you clowns tomorrow!


----------



## IEL

This is getting really bad.....
Every reply I make, it automatically quotes the latest post, and logs me out as soon as it posts.....

With removing the quote and logging back in, posting takes 3x as long.....


----------



## tbone75

Ron lost his Slug title ! Not even close to a real Slug like me !


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> This is getting really bad.....
> Every reply I make, it automatically quotes the latest post, and logs me out as soon as it posts.....
> 
> With removing the quote and logging back in, posting takes 3x as long.....



Working good fer me ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bet they turn yeller !



Poulan green.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Site is still a bit wonky. It logs me out from time to time and has me resubmitting time n again cause of timeout.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Site is still a bit wonky. It logs me out from time to time and has me resubmitting time n again cause of timeout.



Working OK for me ?

For now ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

$5000. +


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> $5000. +



Just unreal !! 

With the cash Brad has I think its 5430 !

Plus the 600 Randy already sent me !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just unreal !!
> 
> With the cash Brad has I think its 5430 !



Good turnout for a Jonnie Red.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good turnout for a Jonnie Red.



Good for anything ! WOW !!!

Stihl hate to take it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good for anything ! WOW !!!
> 
> Stihl hate to take it !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


>



I know I have no say in the matter ! :msp_razz:

I don't have to like it ! :msp_razz:


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys. I have to know what you guys know about Mahindra tractors. I am pretty sure that's what I'll be getting. It'll be the 6110 shuttle cab model. We did some pretty heavy financial over haul in our house this week and it looks like it'll be by next winter I can swing it without putting us in a bind with the payment.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know I have no say in the matter ! :msp_razz:
> 
> I don't have to like it ! :msp_razz:




The members want to do this, nobody holding a gun to their head.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I know I have no say in the matter ! :msp_razz:
> 
> I don't have to like it ! :msp_razz:



You are probably one of the best liked members here, you conduct yourself well and you've helped a lot of people out with parts since you've been here. Just take it graciously and enjoy it. No pride allowed.opcorn:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> The members want to do this, nobody holding a gun to their head.



If you turn down our gifts...gun to YOUR head! Really John...we want to help...please just take it and know we care and want to help.


----------



## tbone75

I have to say it will be a HUGE help ! Just wish I knew what all they will pay ?
Tried reading the book they sent me,a lot of it says I have to pay 20% . That will be a huge bill ! LOL
But they will get 100.00 a month , already have that set up. I may not be around long nuff to pay it off ! LOL
The first bill is over 130,000.00 , 20% of just that one will take a while ! LOL
They said long as I pay the 100.00 a month they will be happy ! Good nuff for me !


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello guys. I have to know what you guys know about Mahindra tractors. I am pretty sure that's what I'll be getting. It'll be the 6110 shuttle cab model. We did some pretty heavy financial over haul in our house this week and it looks like it'll be by next winter I can swing it without putting us in a bind with the payment.



Never heard of them tractors ?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I have to say it will be a HUGE help ! Just wish I knew what all they will pay ?
> Tried reading the book they sent me,a lot of it says I have to pay 20% . That will be a huge bill ! LOL
> But they will get 100.00 a month , already have that set up. I may not be around long nuff to pay it off ! LOL
> The first bill is over 130,000.00 , 20% of just that one will take a while ! LOL
> They said long as I pay the 100.00 a month they will be happy ! Good nuff for me !



I bet you feel like your a$$ has been honed with a drum sander. That sucks.


----------



## farrell

Guess I should touch up the 268 & 346 for cuttin tomorrow


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Mongo found it and even Aunti found some up there,,best chedda I have found .



I'll take him some.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> I bet you feel like your a$$ has been honed with a drum sander. That sucks.



Nah , no big deal at all , its only money !

I am stihl here to pay it thanks to a lot of people !

My Brother told me tonight I was only the 3rd person to walk out of there after being in that NASA bed at that hospital ! And the oldest to ever do it too ! The guy after me in that bed was 41 , he didn't walk away from it !

Had so many people pulling for me , no way I wouldn't make it ! Brother is calling me Ol 5% now. LOL That is about how many live through the chit I had he said ! He talked to the docs and nurses all the time while I was in there.
They all said I was not likely to make it. Most don't from that chit !
Stihl want to know how I got it when I don't go anywhere ?

So you guys please get the pmonia shot ! Could save your life !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll take him some.



Don't go over board ! May not like it ? LOL Bet I do ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Gonna be a long week ! Not allowed to do chit for a week ! No more than 10 lbs for a week ! May be able to work on saws a little ?


----------



## tbone75

Nuttin but Slackers again ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Don't go over board ! May not like it ? LOL Bet I do ! LOL



I can eat the rest. ))))


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I can eat the rest. ))))



I knew it wouldn't go to waste ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I knew it wouldn't go to waste ! LOL



Some think me eating it is a waste. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

C Lak Erzzzzzzzzz......


Nuff said


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin !!
> 
> Hope you are trying some of the cheese over there !!
> 
> get to irland find some Dublinger ,,ask for it ..



Tryin' everything here 'cept the wimin, Ron


----------



## Cantdog

Gotta go ZZZzzzlackerZZZzz......had breakfast...off to Edinbough Castle.....be there at least until 1:00 PM for the firing of Mons Meg...hehehehe!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Gotta go ZZZzzzlackerZZZzz......had breakfast...off to Edinbough Castle.....be there at least until 1:00 PM for the firing of Mons Meg...hehehehe!!!!



Go get them Lad!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Yyaaaawwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,........................................

scratch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scratch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,scritch..........................


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Rob and Ron!


----------



## jimdad07

Morning Ron, Rob and Jimmy. Off to butcher some cows this morning.


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Morning Ron, Rob and Jimmy. Off to butcher some cows this morning.



Wheres the BEEF !!?????


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellas


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Wheres the BEEF !!?????





tbone75 said:


> Morning fellas



No,no,,no,,,,,,THAT aint gonna work !!


----------



## Scooterbum

Ahhhhhhhh the days of my youth when I could sleep till noon if I wanted.............


----------



## tbone75

Good morning ?

Great day to be alive !!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Ahhhhhhhh the days of my youth when I could sleep till noon if I wanted.............



I can stihl do that ! LOL Don't ever do it ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Morning Ron, Rob and Jimmy. Off to butcher some cows this morning.



Tasty!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Scoot, Jim, John!


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I can stihl do that ! LOL Don't ever do it ?



Have tried, couldn't if I wanted to. 5-5:30 my eyes bang open.

Morning Jimmy !!


----------



## tbone75

Most of the gang is here !


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Hello guys. I have to know what you guys know about Mahindra tractors. I am pretty sure that's what I'll be getting. It'll be the 6110 shuttle cab model. We did some pretty heavy financial over haul in our house this week and it looks like it'll be by next winter I can swing it without putting us in a bind with the payment.



I've no experience with the Manhindra but one of the equipment dealers I buy parts from sells them and Landini , he says the Manhindra is a heavier built tractor when you compare tractor vs tractor and will put them up against the competing Kubota any day , that's all I know about them .


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm , looks like everyone went back to bed , dreamin of Stihls .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmmm , looks like everyone went back to bed , dreamin of Stihls .



Not yet , maybe later ? Only slept bout 4 hrs.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Not yet , maybe later ? Only slept bout 4 hrs.



Well it's not like your lack of sleep is going to affect your performance at work .........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just doing some cleaning around the house....wife's friend coming in tonight and the wife wants the house spotless...I dunno why!


----------



## tbone75

Gonna mow grass tomorrow,long as it don't rain. Just a 20% chance. Should be just fine riding around on the mower. Just have to get the OL to fuel it up for me. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well it's not like your lack of sleep is going to affect your performance at work .........



Yes it will ! I could miss type something !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Just doing some cleaning around the house....wife's friend coming in tonight and the wife wants the house spotless...I dunno why!



Its a woman thing !


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

The ol'870 performed flawlessly since modified

Quite a few woodies flyin around

Got some shooting in

Ended up getting one

Had a good time!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright...I cleaned up...now she's happy I'm heading to the shop for a bit...then to funer....a wedding this afternoon.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.
Never fails, I always wake up early.....

Start work in about two hours.
Lets hope the first day goes well?


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> Mornin kids!
> 
> The ol'870 performed flawlessly since modified
> 
> Quite a few woodies flyin around
> 
> Got some shooting in
> 
> Ended up getting one
> 
> Had a good time!



Who knew polishing the chamber would stop the hang ups!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning slackers. Long day yesterday between work and a best friends wife's Bday party about An hour and a half away. Monsoon weather yesterday was rough driving in.

Glad to see all you boys having such a good day!


Rick


----------



## jimdad07

Two more cows down for our freezers. Butchered two this morning. I'm heading out to finish getting ready for mine to come down the road.


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Wheres the BEEF !!?????



I liked this post just to pizz Ron off!

Morning Ron.


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> Two more cows down for our freezers. Butchered two this morning. I'm heading out to finish getting ready for mine to come down the road.



Yum. Cows are by friends pretty neat animals


Rick


----------



## IEL

My likes still dont work..........


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> My likes still dont work..........



Mine seem to be back. Be much happier when they get rid of linkdix. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Musta been my turn to clear the room:msp_mellow:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Gonna split some wood today while I got my stacker with me. He He, my boy. Until it rains then rebuild a carb I just got the kit for and help him clean his new to him saw and maybe start it, Got a work online Lexus test to do . Count my blessings while I do all this. Still have a job for now and outlook is better than it was. We'll see. Will still look at options just because luck favors the prepared.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Where'd everybody go??!!


----------



## tbone75

Had me a 2 hr nap ! Feel a bit better !


----------



## dancan

I'm out lookin for yardsales no saws yet unless you count the wildthing witjh the tip of the bar all blue for 150?$ LOL


----------



## IEL

Well, Im off to work for the day. See you guys later.


----------



## IEL

dancan said:


> I'm out lookin for yardsales no saws yet unless you count the wildthing witjh the tip of the bar all blue for 150?$ LOL



Do they even cost that much new?


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Do they even cost that much new?



Get them for bout a 100.00 down here on sale.


----------



## dancan

I guess its a husqvee thing ........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I guess its a husqvee thing ........



Jerry take your crutches yet ?:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cantdog

Just got back from Edinburgh ( pronounced Edinburah) Castle...they fooled me....didn't fire no Mons Beg....last time fired it blew up like in 1670...LOL!! Touched it though...shot 17-18" dia stone balls....at a range of 2.5 miles....high tech cave man setup....hard on castle walls...LOL!! Instead they fire a 105MM modern field gun...OK but notwhat I was expecting... 

Walked the Royal Mile from the Castle to Holyrood Castle...just around the corner from our hotel....this place is astounding...everything is from the ninth century onward.... 

Had a great lunch and a matched pair of 6.6% Scottish ales at place on Rose St...27 pubs on Rose St.....choices...choices.....???


Headed out now to the oldest pub in Edinbough....for beverages and perhaps elseware for supper ...Sheep Heid Inn.....I'll do a critique later....LOL!!!! Had one demand from home...that we had to go to the oldest pub here and take our pics......better do that first thing!!! Might be incriminating...last night in Scotland.....on the ferry early tomorrow to the "Emerald Isle".....wheeeee!!!!

OL yankin' my chain...BBL...have to take week off when I get home to rest up from being herded around steady for 2 weeks......LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Just got back from Edinburgh ( pronounced Edinburah) Castle...they fooled me....didn't fire no Mons Beg....last time fired it blew up like in 1670...LOL!! Touched it though...shot 17-18" dia stone balls....at a range of 2.5 miles....high tech cave man setup....hard on castle walls...LOL!! Instead they fire a 105MM modern field gun...OK but notwhat I was expecting...
> 
> Walked the Royal Mile from the Castle to Holyrood Castle...just around the corner from our hotel....this place is astounding...everything is from the ninth century onward....
> 
> Had a great lunch and a matched pair of 6.6% Scottish ales at place on Rose St...27 pubs on Rose St.....choices...choices.....???
> 
> 
> Headed out now to the oldest pub in Edinbough....for beverages and perhaps elseware for supper ...Sheep Hid Inn.....I'll do a critique later....LOL!!!! Had one demand from home...that we had to go to the oldest pub here and take our pics......better do that first thing!!! Might be incriminating...last night in Scotland.....on the ferry early tomorrow to the "Emerald Isle".....wheeeee!!!!
> 
> OL yankin' my chain...BBL...have to take week off when I get home to rest up from being herded around steady for 2 weeks......LOL!!



FUN ! FUN ! FUN ! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Scooterbum

Cantdog said:


> Just got back from Edinburgh ( pronounced Edinburah) Castle...they fooled me....didn't fire no Mons Beg....last time fired it blew up like in 1670...LOL!! Touched it though...shot 17-18" dia stone balls....at a range of 2.5 miles....high tech cave man setup....hard on castle walls...LOL!! Instead they fire a 105MM modern field gun...OK but notwhat I was expecting...
> 
> Walked the Royal Mile from the Castle to Holyrood Castle...just around the corner from our hotel....this place is astounding...everything is from the ninth century onward....
> 
> Had a great lunch and a matched pair of 6.6% Scottish ales at place on Rose St...27 pubs on Rose St.....choices...choices.....???
> 
> 
> Headed out now to the oldest pub in Edinbough....for beverages and perhaps elseware for supper ...Sheep Hid Inn.....I'll do a critique later....LOL!!!! Had one demand from home...that we had to go to the oldest pub here and take our pics......better do that first thing!!! Might be incriminating...last night in Scotland.....on the ferry early tomorrow to the "Emerald Isle".....wheeeee!!!!
> 
> OL yankin' my chain...BBL...have to take week off when I get home to rest up from being herded around steady for 2 weeks......LOL!!



Man I'm jealous !!
Get a chance throw us some pictures.
Enjoy !!


----------



## Scooterbum

Damn Crickets are back.............................hear em' ?























































chirp.....chirp............chirp..................chirp..............................chirp.....chirp............chirp..................chirp..............................chirp.....chirp............chirp..................chirp..............................chirp.....chirp............chirp..................chirp..............................


----------



## roncoinc

My feets are sore 

more hours walkin around the amateur radio swap meet/flea mkt.....

got an old peoples keyboard for my puter,,,,keys have SUPER large letters that light up in three diff colors !! 

another remote controlled pan&tilt setup for my security cameras..

a couple 12 volt rechargeable batteries for a car jump starter thing I have.

and some odds and ends.

was a Jred 535 there,,didn't even ask


----------



## tbone75

My oldest , SIL & grandson just left. He sure is growing ! Staring to walk a little now. LOL 10 months old already ! Haven't got to see him much for the last month or so. Stupid hospital ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> My oldest , SIL & grandson just left. He sure is growing ! Staring to walk a little now. LOL 10 months old already ! Haven't got to see him much for the last month or so. Stupid hospital ! LOL



Ya' gots plenty of ahead time.


----------



## Scooterbum

I have my Polaris 6x6 all tored apart. Trannie out. Just finished splittin' her down.

Busted secondary output shaft. Rear drive sprocket missin' a bunch of toofer's. So far no other damage.

Trannie looks so good inside and out I believe it's been replaced. No signs of wear any where in it, at all.

Now for the parts hunting. Hope I can keep it under $300. I really missed the beast.Used it a lot around here.


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I have my Polaris 6x6 all tored apart. Trannie out. Just finished splittin' her down.
> 
> Busted secondary output shaft. Rear drive sprocket missin' a bunch of toofer's. So far no other damage.
> 
> Trannie looks so good inside and out I believe it's been replaced. No signs of wear any where in it, at all.
> 
> Now for the parts hunting. Hope I can keep it under $300. I really missed the beast.Used it a lot around here.



Sure love to have one of them things ! Just not broken ! LOL

Good luck with it !


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Ya' gots plenty of ahead time.



Sure hope so ! One close call was too much ! :msp_mellow:


----------



## dancan

Daum crickets ate the "Like" button , who let them in ????


----------



## Cantdog

Burp......Sheep Heid Inn not to shabby.....not really what I expected for a place that been in business since 1340.....but good none the less...


----------



## dancan

Hard to see in the pic but 2 Merican cruise ships tied up in Halifax .


----------



## dancan

Robin , you'd best look for a MacD's golden arches and start drinkin Coors light so the culture shock won't be so bad when you get back LOL


----------



## dancan

Beautiful day here today .
Nuthin good found at yardsales and the only thing I found at this "farmers market" were overpriced veggies and baked goods but it was stihl a great day


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Robin , you'd best look for a MacD's golden arches and start drinkin Coors light so the culture shock won't be so bad when you get back LOL



Yep , He no gonna like the beer back home no mo ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Beautiful day here today .
> Nuthin good found at yardsales and the only thing I found at this "farmers market" were overpriced veggies and baked goods but it was stihl a great day



Everything is over priced in Nadia ! :msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

I think Hoss might get a little jealous if ole Biscuit starts bringin over some new sheep to the coral .......


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Everything is over priced in Nadia ! :msp_razz:



Nah , the sunshine was free , they just haven't figured out how to tax it yet LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I think Hoss might get a little jealous if ole Biscuit starts bringin over some new sheep to the coral .......



Don't like them stinkin sheep !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nah , the sunshine was free , they just haven't figured out how to tax it yet LOL



Give them time ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Midspan , great Husqvee dumping ground .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Midspan , great Husqvee dumping ground .



Where dat is ?


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hard to see in the pic but 2 Merican cruise ships tied up in Halifax .



Third world cruise's are cheap,,thats why they there


----------



## dancan

That is the A. Murray MacKay bridge , I'm on the Dartmouth side looking at Halifax .


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Third world cruise's are cheap,,thats why they there



Yup , Dollar Store cruise ships , but none the less I'm happy they stop in .


----------



## roncoinc

Anybody want a previously lightly used well cared for beard ??
oil changed regular and even have beardfax for it 
cost of shipping only.


----------



## dancan

Practisin for the sheep ????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Anybody want a previously lightly used well cared for beard ??
> oil changed regular and even have beardfax for it
> cost of shipping only.



No more Papa Smurf ! Must be Grumpy Smurf now ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Yup , Dollar Store cruise ships , but none the less I'm happy they stop in .



Third world countries LIKE merican tourists..
they all walkin round whispering to each other " they not only talk funny but they LOOK funny too ! : 
probly all Qtips doin what Robin is now


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No more Papa Smurf ! Must be Grumpy Smurf now ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh,,it will grow back TO quick !!!
when ya talk as much chit as I do it gets well fertilized !


----------



## tbone75

No salt chili fer supper ? Wonder how that will taste ? She put other stuff in it , so may be OK ?


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Anybody want a previously lightly used well cared for beard ??
> oil changed regular and even have beardfax for it
> cost of shipping only.





Lot of hair came of the face there !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Oh,,it will grow back TO quick !!!
> when ya talk as much chit as I do it gets well fertilized !



I can believe that ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Trim mine every 2-3 weeks. LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Oh,,it will grow back TO quick !!!
> when ya talk as much chit as I do it gets well fertilized !



Where's that like button LOL





tbone75 said:


> No salt chili fer supper ? Wonder how that will taste ? She put other stuff in it , so may be OK ?



Quit your plainin and enjoy ......


----------



## tbone75

Dang saw is up to 5,500.00 !! Plus some cash !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Where's that like button LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit your plainin and enjoy ......



No ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

John , didn't you get the memo ???
You have to grind out a knife for every ticket sold .........


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> No salt chili fer supper ? Wonder how that will taste ? She put other stuff in it , so may be OK ?



She like to torture herself ?? feeding you beens ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> She like to torture herself ?? feeding you beens ??



She must ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , didn't you get the memo ???
> You have to grind out a knife for every ticket sold .........



Sure , only take 200 yrs. !


----------



## tbone75

Chili is OK ! Little spicy , but I like it ! Little different than usual .


----------



## tbone75

Didn't watch or ask what she put in it. Didn't care ! LOL But the more I eat the spicier its getting ! WOW !

Bet its down right HOT tomorrow !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Ron and John !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Poor Uncle Mongo is lost ! No work for 2 days !! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Ron and John !!!!!



Morning Unc !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , you'd best look for a MacD's golden arches and start drinkin Coors light so the culture shock won't be so bad when you get back LOL



I've seen them both here.....no interest......LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Mouth is on fire !! 


:ah:


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I've seen them both here.....no interest......LOL!!



I would surely hope you wouldn't drink coors light ! BLECK !!

Or eat Micky Dees crap !!


----------



## roncoinc

2001 chevy S10 extended cab pickup.
cd player factory installed.
standard transmission.
two snow tires on rim's.
86K miles.
Cap.
brakes are good but need ABS service.
Needs emission service ( chk engine light on ).

battey is dead,may need a charge or a new batt.

been sitting inside a garage two years.

worth it to get it 40 miles home ?

cost ,, free for taking...
from somebody I know..

So,,Dan,,,any insights ??


----------



## tbone75

Robin , bring me back a 6 pack of Killians ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> 2001 chevy S10 extended cab pickup.
> cd player factory installed.
> standard transmission.
> two snow tires on rim's.
> 86K miles.
> Cap.
> brakes are good but need ABS service.
> Needs emission service ( chk engine light on ).
> 
> battey is dead,may need a charge or a new batt.
> 
> been sitting inside a garage two years.
> 
> worth it to get it 40 miles home ?
> 
> cost ,, free for taking...
> from somebody I know..
> 
> So,,Dan,,,any insights ??



Some of that ABS chit is super pricey !!!! Go fer other than that !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Some of that ABS chit is super pricey !!!! Go fer other than that !



A buddy's chevy from the 90s the ABS sensor was $700. 

Don't know about used ones.......


----------



## dancan

Well worth the price if the frame is good , if you don't have a abs requirement to drive it on the road I wouldn't worry about it if it feels fine under hard braking , most likely a wheelbearing/speed sensor or broken wire in the harness close to the wheels .
Check engine light , ignore if it runs fine , service if flashing .
If the truck is no good still worth the free price , trade it for a saw or something , worth $$ just to scrap it .
I'd take it for sure .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin , bring me back a 6 pack of Killians ! LOL



Sorry John....I would but already bagged my limit in Scotch.....customs wise....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Some of that ABS chit is super pricey !!!! Go fer other than that !



ye it is but I have seen it as easy as cleaning the sensors, ,no cost.

emmisions as simple as a bad gas cap..

I can put agy plates on it and not need inspection sticker too


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Sorry John....I would but already bagged my limit in Scotch.....customs wise....



Sure can't blame ya fer that ! LOL

I don't do Scotch ! Got so sick on it when I turned 16 down in Fla. , never been able to even taste it since ! LOL It was very pricey stuff too !

Stupid kids ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ye it is but I have seen it as easy as cleaning the sensors, ,no cost.
> 
> emmisions as simple as a bad gas cap..
> 
> I can put agy plates on it and not need inspection sticker too



Well go get it !! Scrap price should be 3-4 hundred !


----------



## dancan

Most of the abs stuff is cheap , the front sensor is in the front bearing , if rust has pushed out the sensor from it's mounting hole you can sometimes clean them up and reinstall , new bearings with the sensor shouldn't be any more than 70$ down there , the harness repair is usually a resolder job , only have had to do a couple of controllers in 20+ years .
Your chk engine light can be a different story but a scan tool and someone that knows how to read the data is what you will need to start .

Get the truck so you have 2 so I can get Jimmy's hand me down .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Sorry John....I would but already bagged my limit in Scotch.....customs wise....



Daum , where's that "Like" button LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Well worth the price if the frame is good , if you don't have a abs requirement to drive it on the road I wouldn't worry about it if it feels fine under hard braking , most likely a wheelbearing/speed sensor or broken wire in the harness close to the wheels .
> Check engine light , ignore if it runs fine , service if flashing .
> If the truck is no good still worth the free price , trade it for a saw or something , worth $$ just to scrap it .
> I'd take it for sure .



For 1996 and newer we have computer inspections.
they hook a puter to the car's puter,,most error codes wont let you get an inspection sticker.

if a car has ABS error codes,,no safety inspection,,same with emmissions codes..

got a couple vehicles I get agricultural registration on.
20 mile radius of travel,,supposedly 
I go a LOT more ! 

inspection is more lenient,,he,he,,law says if not a windshield to put sticker on it must be stapled to the reg paper.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Oh,,it will grow back TO quick !!!
> when ya talk as much chit as I do it gets well fertilized !





roncoinc said:


> .......
> 
> inspection is more lenient,,he,he,,law says if not a windshield to put sticker on it must be stapled to the reg paper.



Now that's funny !!!! LOL


----------



## dancan

Well , even if you have to put a few $$ into the truck , if it's clean and respectable I'd fixer up over a bit of time , if the scan tool reveals to much $$$$ , for to sell or trade , always someone lookin for a little truck .


----------



## dancan

Sell it to a Mainer to haul a sheep or two around :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

The kid I get wood from came out this afternoon to deer hunt. Its early muzzle loader season right now. He was down there 30 mins. I hear a boom. He calls up here asking if I had a knife he could borrow ! LOL Forgot his ? So the OL drove my truck down to take him a knife and haul the deer out. We are allowed up to 6 deer this year ! Only one buck , rest have to be no horns. Hope he gets a dozen of them things !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure can't blame ya fer that ! LOL
> 
> I don't do Scotch ! Got so sick on it when I turned 16 down in Fla. , never been able to even taste it since ! LOL It was very pricey stuff too !
> 
> Stupid kids ! LOL



Yeah picked up two bottles of cask run Glenlivits 18 yr at the distillery......only place they sell this stuff....dated and the percentage of that cask hand written on the lable...not cheep....but had git rid of all my Scottish pounds sterling before going to Ireland.....like confederate money....no good anywhere but here and Northern Ireland....had to "Liquidate"....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah picked up two bottles of cask run Glenlivits 18 yr at the distillery......only place they sell this stuff....dated and the percentage of that cask hand written on the lable...not cheep....but had git rid of all my Scottish pounds sterling before going to Ireland.....like confederate money....no good anywhere but here and Northern Ireland....had to "Liquidate"....LOL!!!



LMAO !! The Pit Bull HAD to spend his money !

That is one for the books ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

John , I don't think think there was any buyers remorse on breaking open the sporran for a couple of bottles of that cask run stuff LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , I don't think think there was any buyers remorse on breaking open the sporran for a couple of bottles of that cask run stuff LOL



Sure didn't sound like it ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Hope he shares some of the meat with you , great stuff in chilli !


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas!

Cut up three huge maples

Dulled the pizz outta the 268.......something metal in part of the tree

The 346 was running real good.............but then it started gettin this "burbling" after lettin off the throttle and it was idling down..........so I richened up the L a lil and was good for awhile
Then it was a pain to start........got it goin made a cut stalled WTF? Had to put in fast idle to get it started again.........made another cut and stalled ..........played with carb a lil ran for lil bit fine then started stalling again and not wantin to start

Ideas?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Evening fellas!
> 
> Cut up three huge maples
> 
> Dulled the pizz outta the 268.......something metal in part of the tree
> 
> The 346 was running real good.............but then it started gettin this "burbling" after lettin off the throttle and it was idling down..........so I richened up the L a lil and was good for awhile
> Then it was a pain to start........got it goin made a cut stalled WTF? Had to put in fast idle to get it started again.........made another cut and stalled ..........played with carb a lil ran for lil bit fine then started stalling again and not wantin to start
> 
> Ideas?



Check the compression ? Sure don't sound good ! Sure hope I am wrong !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Check the compression ? Sure don't sound good ! Sure hope I am wrong !



I will......

But was running and idling fine when it was?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hope he shares some of the meat with you , great stuff in chilli !



Very good in chili ! But the OL won't eat it ! Had to eat so much of it growing up , can't stand the smell of it.
They ate LOTS of deer ! Her Dad was on a list to get road kills. Bout all the meat they had to eat back then.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Very good in chili ! But the OL won't eat it ! Had to eat so much of it growing up , can't stand the smell of it.
> They ate LOTS of deer ! Her Dad was on a list to get road kills. Bout all the meat they had to eat back then.



John = road kill..........


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John = road kill..........



When we go to Texas Road House I order Road Kill ! WELL DONE !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:

Nuttin but ground sirloin ! LOL Dang good too !

I may smell like road kill at times . :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Very good in chili ! But the OL won't eat it ! Had to eat so much of it growing up , can't stand the smell of it.
> They ate LOTS of deer ! Her Dad was on a list to get road kills. Bout all the meat they had to eat back then.



It makes a good Philly Cheese Steak Sandwich. 

Which the original aren't. 

Anyway. Freeze, razor slice, fry quick, and add Dubliner cheese. 

Not the stuff they usually use.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> John = road kill..........





tbone75 said:


> When we go to Texas Road House I order Road Kill ! WELL DONE !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Nuttin but ground sirloin ! LOL Dang good too !
> 
> I may smell like road kill at times . :msp_rolleyes:




I was thinkin about the speed of movement ????


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I was thinkin about the speed of movement ????



I can stihl out run a turtle ! :msp_razz:




Not by much . LOL


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> John = road kill..........





tbone75 said:


> When we go to Texas Road House I order Road Kill ! WELL DONE !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Nuttin but ground sirloin ! LOL Dang good too !
> 
> I may smell like road kill at times . :msp_rolleyes:



I try to reply to thread and I get a reply to post ??


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> I was thinkin about the speed of movement ????



That after 2 large bowls of chilli ???


----------



## tbone75

Hope I can stay awake till the fund raiser is over ! Darn tired right now !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Sell it to a Mainer to haul a sheep or two around :hmm3grin2orange:



Those sheep are a bunch of liars.


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Oh,,it will grow back TO quick !!!
> when ya talk as much chit as I do it gets well fertilized !





roncoinc said:


> I try to reply to thread and I get a reply to post ??



Yup , I'm stuck with the first quote .

You guys notice I'm being nice to Adam in his time of sorrow ????


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , I'm stuck with the first quote .
> 
> You guys notice I'm being nice to Adam in his time of sorrow ????



Your always nice.


































































































To your self ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Hope I can stay awake till the fund raiser is over ! Darn tired right now !



Go to bed , we understand ..............Slacker !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hope I can stay awake till the fund raiser is over ! Darn tired right now !



Fundraiser is over at ten. 

Don't know when the drawing is. 

Wonder if both drawings will be the same night??


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Yup , I'm stuck with the first quote .
> 
> You guys notice I'm being nice to Adam in his time of sorrow ????



Glad you've turned over a new leaf Dan!

It is hard to have a sick family member and not know what's wrong with them or what it may take to make them better!


----------



## dancan

Adam , one day you will see the light , till then :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Go to bed , we understand ..............Slacker !



Only slept 3 hrs one time and 2 hrs another today ! 


I am a old beat up broken down ol phart ! :msp_razz:


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Adam , one day you will see the light , till then :hmm3grin2orange:



Blah blah blah

They is all good saws!

Except them dam poolins from Walmart


----------



## dancan

John , get some sleep , we'll cover the shift .


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Only slept 3 hrs one time and 2 hrs another today !
> 
> 
> I am a old beat up broken down vintage prick ! :msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Blah blah blah
> 
> They is all good saws!
> 
> Except them dam poolins from Walmart



They aint that bad ! Twice as good as a mini-mac !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


>



Smart azz kids !



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Smart azz kids !
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



What?


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Blah blah blah
> 
> They is all good saws!
> 
> Except them dam poolins from Walmart



I'll agree , it does suck when a saw you like to run is broked .
I've got , um I meen I know a guy who owns 3 MS361's , popped a hole in a gas tank on one of them , had to fix it even though I had 2 361's and several other saws I could use LOL


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


>



Yah , that's just some more plainin from him , I turned up the radio so I didn't have to listen to it .


----------



## roncoinc

A couple days ago I listed my favorite times of day.. 

forgot to mention MEDICATION time !!!!!! 

soon almost everybody will seem of superior intellect except for John and Dan,,they will as always appear merely amusing


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Oh,,it will grow back TO quick !!!
> when ya talk as much chit as I do it gets well fertilized !



I just turn up the radio ......


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> A couple days ago I listed my favorite times of day..
> 
> forgot to mention MEDICATION time !!!!!!
> 
> soon almost everybody will seem of superior intellect except for John and Dan,,they will as always appear merely amusing



Like!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A couple days ago I listed my favorite times of day..
> 
> forgot to mention MEDICATION time !!!!!!
> 
> soon almost everybody will seem of superior intellect except for John and Dan,,they will as always appear merely amusing



:msp_razz:


----------



## dancan

Adam , you'd better look up that husqvarva repair tool I gave you the part # for to fix your problems .....


----------



## roncoinc

Adam,,,is this worth it just to have some fun with chipmunks or sumthin ??


http://www.hobbytron.com/ElectricFu...ter&utm_medium=100913&utm_campaign=Newsletter


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Adam,,,is this worth it just to have some fun with chipmunks or sumthin ??
> 
> 
> http://www.hobbytron.com/ElectricFu...ter&utm_medium=100913&utm_campaign=Newsletter



Airsoft rifles are a lot of fun!

Harassing chipmunks and other annoyances (aka Dan) good times!

Mine is a dpms panther arms m4 semi/full auto
300 mag and shoots 300fps

I was shooting bumble bees with it one day!


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Adam , you'd better look up that husqvarva repair tool I gave you the part # for to fix your problems .....



That won't help but thanks anyway lil buddy!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Adam,,,is this worth it just to have some fun with chipmunks or sumthin ??
> 
> 
> http://www.hobbytron.com/ElectricFu...ter&utm_medium=100913&utm_campaign=Newsletter



Looks fun !! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> John = road kill..........





tbone75 said:


> When we go to Texas Road House I order Road Kill ! WELL DONE !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Nuttin but ground sirloin ! LOL Dang good too !
> 
> I may smell like road kill at times . :msp_rolleyes:





farrell said:


> Airsoft rifles are a lot of fun!
> 
> Harassing chipmunks and other annoyances (aka Dan) good times!
> 
> Mine is a dpms panther arms m4 semi/full auto
> 300 mag and shoots 300fps
> 
> I was shooting bumble bees with it one day!



Did you look at the specs on that one ??
was on sale last week for $15.
did you look at anything else on the site ??
1K rounds of ammo like $10 ?


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Did you look at the specs on that one ??
> was on sale last week for $15.
> did you look at anything else on the site ??
> 1K rounds of ammo like $10 ?



Didn't look at anything else 

Thot specs said 150fps?

And yes ammo is cheap!


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> John = road kill..........





tbone75 said:


> When we go to Texas Road House I order Road Kill ! WELL DONE !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Nuttin but ground sirloin ! LOL Dang good too !
> 
> I may smell like road kill at times . :msp_rolleyes:





farrell said:


> Didn't look at anything else
> 
> Thot specs said 150fps?
> 
> And yes ammo is cheap!



http://www.hobbytron.com/ElectricDesertEagleMagnumPistolBlowbackFlashlightAirsoftGun.html

check that one out ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> http://www.hobbytron.com/ElectricDesertEagleMagnumPistolBlowbackFlashlightAirsoftGun.html
> 
> check that one out ??



That one will be fun too

Guess depends on what your intentions are and how much you wanna spend

This one is nice

http://www.hobbytron.com/cgi/sc/ss_...68f&ss_parm=Aad30baf703914ee0a84503b17f43f2a8

Critters have to be close!


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , water , wisky and kotten kandy makes a fellow seleepee .


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> That one will be fun too
> 
> Guess depends on what your intentions are and how much you wanna spend
> 
> This one is nice
> 
> http://www.hobbytron.com/cgi/sc/ss_...68f&ss_parm=Aad30baf703914ee0a84503b17f43f2a8
> 
> Critters have to be close!



how close ??

how far it reach ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hmmm , water , wisky and kotten kandy makes a fellow seleepee .



That is VERY insightfull DAN......

durned meds !!!!!


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Hmmm , water , wisky and kotten kandy makes a fellow seleepee .



Pretty sure there is a warning label on that kandy bottle that says do not take with alcohol ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmm , water , wisky and kotten kandy makes a fellow seleepee .



Now whos the SLACKER ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> how close ??
> 
> how far it reach ??



To kill? Within 20 feet

But will shoot to around 100 for harassment purposes


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> John = road kill..........





tbone75 said:


> When we go to Texas Road House I order Road Kill ! WELL DONE !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Nuttin but ground sirloin ! LOL Dang good too !
> 
> I may smell like road kill at times . :msp_rolleyes:





farrell said:


> To kill? Within 20 feet
> 
> But will shoot to around 100 for harassment purposes


----------



## dancan

But they wok so well together


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Now whos the SLACKER ! :msp_rolleyes:



Just tryin te be like some of the members ......


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Pretty sure there is a warning label on that kandy bottle that says do not take with alcohol ?



Pffffffffttttt , it also says not to operate heavy machinery .........





What a crock LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Pffffffffttttt , it also says not to operate heavy machinery .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock LOL



I got some stuff says that too ? I seem to drive OK ? LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Oops posted this in the wrong thread a bit ago. 

Okay. Expanded my workbench space today. Step son had made a outdoor bar out of old pool deck wood and then when he buys his own house doesn't want it. Takes up too much space. LOL. Wife took a lot of my space for her furniture hobby. Repurposed the bar tonight. I have space for several projects at a time now without cummingling parts. Bar is left corner and middle bench was all I had till today. 








Rick


----------



## IEL

Finally, caught up reading....
Just got back from my new job. Worked 9-5.
We loaded 7-8 cords of hardwood, and split 2 cords of maple...
And did the weekly detailing of the chipper trucks. (Im talking wash, wax, scrub the tires, vacuum the interior, clean floormats, even clean the door jambs... Everything!)
I guess thats why his 10 year old trucks look like they just rolled off the lot....

I think I did well. The boss said the guy I was working with was one of the hardest working guys he has ever seen. I managed to keep pace with him all day. 

It went real well. I was asked to come back tomorrow, full pay!

I also heard they have a saw graveyard (shipping container) Aparently they used to have a lot of 044/440s, and by the sounds of it, I might be able to get my hands on the bottom end of one.
Anyways, it was a good day, Time to eat!


----------



## IEL

BigDaddyR said:


> Oops posted this in the wrong thread a bit ago.
> 
> Okay. Expanded my workbench space today. Step son had made a outdoor bar out of old pool deck wood and then when he buys his own house doesn't want it. Takes up too much space. LOL. Wife took a lot of my space for her furniture hobby. Repurposed the bar tonight. I have space for several projects at a time now without cummingling parts. Bar is left corner and middle bench was all I had till today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick




That looks great Rick!


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Oops posted this in the wrong thread a bit ago.
> 
> Okay. Expanded my workbench space today. Step son had made a outdoor bar out of old pool deck wood and then when he buys his own house doesn't want it. Takes up too much space. LOL. Wife took a lot of my space for her furniture hobby. Repurposed the bar tonight. I have space for several projects at a time now without cummingling parts. Bar is left corner and middle bench was all I had till today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



Nice ! Lots more space !


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Finally, caught up reading....
> Just got back from my new job. Worked 9-5.
> We loaded 7-8 cords of hardwood, and split 2 cords of maple...
> And did the weekly detailing of the chipper trucks. (Im talking wash, wax, scrub the tires, vacuum the interior, clean floormats, even clean the door jambs... Everything!)
> I guess thats why his 10 year old trucks look like they just rolled off the lot....
> 
> I think I did well. The boss said the guy I was working with was one of the hardest working guys he has ever seen. I managed to keep pace with him all day.
> 
> It went real well. I was asked to come back tomorrow, full pay!
> 
> I also heard they have a saw graveyard (shipping container) Aparently they used to have a lot of 044/440s, and by the sounds of it, I might be able to get my hands on the bottom end of one.
> Anyways, it was a good day, Time to eat!



Sounds great !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> Finally, caught up reading....
> Just got back from my new job. Worked 9-5.
> We loaded 7-8 cords of hardwood, and split 2 cords of maple...
> And did the weekly detailing of the chipper trucks. (Im talking wash, wax, scrub the tires, vacuum the interior, clean floormats, even clean the door jambs... Everything!)
> I guess thats why his 10 year old trucks look like they just rolled off the lot....
> 
> I think I did well. The boss said the guy I was working with was one of the hardest working guys he has ever seen. I managed to keep pace with him all day.
> 
> It went real well. I was asked to come back tomorrow, full pay!
> 
> I also heard they have a saw graveyard (shipping container) Aparently they used to have a lot of 044/440s, and by the sounds of it, I might be able to get my hands on the bottom end of one.
> Anyways, it was a good day, Time to eat!




Nice Geoff. Sounds like a job you'll like. I'm a big advocate of trying to find something you love young. Think it makes you a happier person overall. Plus once you're married with kids it's a lot harder/riskier to change professions or jobs. 

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## IEL

BigDaddyR said:


> Nice Geoff. Sounds like a job you'll like. I'm a big advocate of trying to find something you love young. Think it makes you a happier person overall. Plus once you're married with kids it's a lot harder/riskier to change professions or jobs.
> 
> Keep up the good work!!



Thanks man!

I can really see this being something I could really stick with.
The pay gets a lot better once you start climbing...

Almost like doing your hobby for a living..... LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

John!!!!!

Where you go???


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> John!!!!!
> 
> Where you go???



Hey Rob!

Simply WOW on the fundraiser!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam. 

Yeah. Warm and fuzzies!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Rob and Adam! Warm and fuzzies all over. Now bed.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jimmy.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> John , I don't think think there was any buyers remorse on breaking open the sporran for a couple of bottles of that cask run stuff LOL



LOL!!! Not in the least.....!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Happy 1am from Walmart. I love getting pulled out of a nice deep sleep for this stuff. Going to be a long azz night.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Happy 1am from Walmart. I love getting pulled out of a nice deep sleep for this stuff. Going to be a long azz night.



I'm takin' the night off. 

Enjoy the OT. 

We'll see you soon!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Gotta leave Edinburgh this morning...drive across Scotland...hop a ferry to Northern Ireland..down to Belfast and on Dublin....gonna be a long travel day.....


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm takin' the night off.
> 
> Enjoy the OT.
> 
> We'll see you soon!!!!



Hey Rob. This whole rack is going down right now. Losing case after case.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Gotta leave Edinburgh this morning...drive across Scotland...hop a ferry to Northern Ireland..down to Belfast and on Dublin....gonna be a long travel day.....



A long travel day. Such a tough life. 










Enjoy.


----------



## Cantdog

Bags are out...down to breakfast...then onto the Q-tip buss and off we go!!! Be a little closer to home next I post!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Bags are out...down to breakfast...then onto the Q-tip buss and off we go!!! Be a little closer to home next I post!!



Have a safe trip Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> A long travel day. Such a tough life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy.



Yeah ......sucks.......I'll bear up under the strain....LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hey Rob. This whole rack is going down right now. Losing case after case.



All interconnected?

Sounds bad.


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> All interconnected?
> 
> Sounds bad.



Runs about 20 medium temp cases. They lost about half of the dairy in the store.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Runs about 20 medium temp cases. They lost about half of the dairy in the store.



Ouch. 

Thank heaven for The Alone Ranger.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Been talking to JimBob for an hour and a half or so. 

Gonna drive up to his place to make potato salad. 

Other things were discussed also.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Okay.......nobody gonna help me kill crickets....

I'm goin' ta sleep. 

Night all. 

Have a good one!!!


----------



## dancan

Next thing you know Robin will be sellin saws so he can go on bingo tours and a bus ride to Graceland .
Hey Jim !
Hey Rob , Night Rob !


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Oh,,it will grow back TO quick !!!
> when ya talk as much chit as I do it gets well fertilized !



Scoot , did you release the crickets again ????


----------



## Scooterbum

Damn things followed me in...............I think their after my coffee !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Scoot, Dan,....Rob? Stubby?


----------



## Scooterbum

Got a bike shop to completely clean up. Time to get busy.


----------



## Scooterbum

Mornin' Jimmy !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Runs about 20 medium temp cases. They lost about half of the dairy in the store.



I'd say they didn't loose it...rather all of that dairy perished. Just follow the nose and you can find it!


----------



## dancan

If you follow you nose , you may just end up at John's .....


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys, fund raiser went through the roof ! WOW !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well..you are worth it John. 

My wife asked last night if I was bummed I didn't get another chainsaw and the look on my face must have said it all..."Not no but hell no!". I pointed out the reason was to help a great friend out...the saw is just a side item. 

I'm sure you can find good use for the extra funds!

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well..you are worth it John.
> 
> My wife asked last night if I was bummed I didn't get another chainsaw and the look on my face must have said it all..."Not no but hell no!". I pointed out the reason was to help a great friend out...the saw is just a side item.
> 
> I'm sure you can find good use for the extra funds!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



It will all go right towards that dang bill ! LOL I know the average most pay is 20% , so that is gonna be a lot.


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys, fund raiser went through the roof ! WOW !!



It was a good fundraiser for a good man, just don't tell John I said that though....


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> It was a good fundraiser for a good man, just don't tell John I said that though....



I will close my eyes ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Morning already ??????????

Funeral tomorrow,friend of mines father.

Pnumonia,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, glad I got MY shot !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Another grey rainy day here... getting a little tired of this...almost like I'm living in Seattle. 

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Morning already ??????????
> 
> Funeral tomorrow,friend of mines father.
> 
> Pnumonia,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, glad I got MY shot !!



That dang stuff is so nasty ! Sorry to hear that Ron .


The rest of yous really need to get that shot !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Another grey rainy day here... getting a little tired of this...almost like I'm living in Seattle.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



Small chance of rain here today. Back says its more of a chance ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Small chance of rain here today. Back says its more of a chance ! LOL



I've got to now grass today if I want to or not; even if it isn't fully dry. 

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've got to now grass today if I want to or not; even if it isn't fully dry.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



I am too ! Just need the OL to gas it up when needed ! LOL

I am allowed to do steps today , just not pick up more than 10lbs for the next week !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I hate mowing wet grass. It is rough on these vintage Gravely decks and I hate to pack grass in them. Means I have to pull them and clean them. Rotting out a vintage deck isn't a good thing! 

Also have a 6.5 HP big wheel trimmer to finish up...may get into that today too. 

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I hate mowing wet grass. It is rough on these vintage Gravely decks and I hate to pack grass in them. Means I have to pull them and clean them. Rotting out a vintage deck isn't a good thing!
> 
> Also have a 6.5 HP big wheel trimmer to finish up...may get into that today too.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



I have one of the trimmers here too. Its my FILs , needs a motor. Got a 6hp ? Honda to put on it.


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I have one of the trimmers here too. Its my FILs , needs a motor. Got a 6hp ? Honda to put on it.



They look like they would be great on a fence line. I dunno...just know I want this one finished and to find a new home. 

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Geoff.

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## dancan

Sorry to hear Ron .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Sorry to hear Ron .




My point was if a vaccine is available,prob should get it.


----------



## dancan

Saw the point .


----------



## IEL

Morning Jimmy.


----------



## IEL

Back is a bit sore today...
Hand bombing 7 cords of firewood sure is hard work..... LOL

Thats not even close to slowing me down!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

Good news.................it's not the compression on the 346!

Runnin around 180psi


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin kids!
> 
> Good news.................it's not the compression on the 346!
> 
> Runnin around 180psi





Check for air leaks !

Carb gummed up maybe ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> My point was if a vaccine is available,prob should get it.



Yes !!!


----------



## IEL

Morning Adam. Good to hear that 346xp top end is still good....
It would suck to loose one of those monkey top ends....


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Yes !!!



I will ask about it next time Im at the doctors....


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Back is a bit sore today...
> Hand bombing 7 cords of firewood sure is hard work..... LOL
> 
> Thats not even close to slowing me down!



That will go away as you get use to it ! Your young and tough !

One thing to look for is 044 tanks ! Hard to find !!


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I will ask about it next time Im at the doctors....



First one is good for 5 yrs. one more your good for life !

Sure wish I had done it years ago ! Just didn't know they had them !


----------



## IEL

I wonder if Jerry could build me one of those monster 064s?

I sort of fell in love with the 064 as soon as I saw one at the tree service.....

Amaizingly small and light for its power?

Might be a good use for a few pay checks?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> They look like they would be great on a fence line. I dunno...just know I want this one finished and to find a new home.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



They do work good ! And easy to use ! 

I wanted to use alum. wire in place of plastic line ! LOL Never got a chance to try it ? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Check for air leaks !
> 
> Carb gummed up maybe ?



I was leaning toward carb issue but a air leak is plausible as well

Won't hold a tune for some reason

It never high revved like a air leak tho


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> That will go away as you get use to it ! Your young and tough !
> 
> One thing to look for is 044 tanks ! Hard to find !!



I will take a look.

If I manage to get a 044 bottom end, I will make sure it comes with the tanks.

The back is nothing bad, just the lower muscles are a little sore.
Im surprised its not a lot worse with how much I did?
In addition to pitching that wood, I spent a while loading maple rounds onto the splitter.


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> First one is good for 5 yrs. one more your good for life !
> 
> Sure wish I had done it years ago ! Just didn't know they had them !



Well, if I do it now, I will be protected for life when Im 21!
I think that is definatly worth it.....

Heck, even if I have to pay for it, its worth it!

Not sure if Dan's taxes cover that?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> I was leaning toward carb issue but a air leak is plausible as well
> 
> Won't hold a tune for some reason
> 
> It never high revved like a air leak tho



When was the last time you went thru the carb ??

check the fuel screen inside and stiffness of metering diaphragm.

make sure low jet is clear,can be done on saw.


----------



## IEL

I bet media cat might help when building a saw up from parts?

Any idea how hard it is to find covers, carbs, and such for the 044?

Say, if I started with case, crank, rod, rear handle, and tanks, would I have any trouble finding the other parts needed to make one?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> When was the last time you went thru the carb ??
> 
> check the fuel screen inside and stiffness of metering diaphragm.
> 
> make sure low jet is clear,can be done on saw.



Sure easy on a Husky !


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> Morning Adam. Good to hear that 346xp top end is still good....
> It would suck to loose one of those monkey top ends....



Thanks Geoff!

It would be a cryin shame to have to replace a monkey topend


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Well, if I do it now, I will be protected for life when Im 21!
> I think that is definatly worth it.....
> 
> Heck, even if I have to pay for it, its worth it!
> 
> Not sure if Dan's taxes cover that?



Bet Dan will pay for it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I bet media cat might help when building a saw up from parts?
> 
> Any idea how hard it is to find covers, carbs, and such for the 044?
> 
> Say, if I started with case, crank, rod, rear handle, and tanks, would I have any trouble finding the other parts needed to make one?



Nah , only hard to find part is a good tank.

Another thing to look for on them is the angled fin jug ! That is the best one ! Came on the older 10mm saws.


----------



## farrell

Man I hurt from yesterday runnin the brick (268) in those 36"+ maple!

My buddies shinny 757 I ported was runnin great!

I had to sharpen it cause no one else seems to be able to and do a lil tuning on the carb

That freaking saw is deafening loud!


----------



## tbone75

044 saws , serial # 29583701 and below were 10mm saws. Above are 12mm wrist pin.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Man I hurt from yesterday runnin the brick (268) in those 36"+ maple!
> 
> My buddies shinny 757 I ported was runnin great!
> 
> I had to sharpen it cause no one else seems to be able to and do a lil tuning on the carb
> 
> That freaking saw is deafening loud!



To bad your 372 is down !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Thanks Geoff!
> 
> It would be a cryin shame to have to replace a monkey topend



:ah:


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> When was the last time you went thru the carb ??
> 
> check the fuel screen inside and stiffness of metering diaphragm.
> 
> make sure low jet is clear,can be done on saw.



I haven't done anything to this saw since I got it from John

Except clean it after using it

Yesterday was the first time I touched carb settings on it


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sure easy on a Husky !



Yes it is!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> To bad your 372 is down !



No kidding!

I miss her!

But the 268 is a fine running saw!


----------



## IEL

If I get a good chance, I will try talkig to the boss about it.

I was telling him about some of my older saws, and he thought that was the coolest thing!

Sounds like he might want to see one or two of them?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I haven't done anything to this saw since I got it from John
> 
> Except clean it after using it
> 
> Yesterday was the first time I touched carb settings on it



I never adjusted anything on it. Just as the Monkey sent it . LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> No kidding!
> 
> I miss her!
> 
> But the 268 is a fine running saw!



My 266 will eat your 268 ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> If I get a good chance, I will try talkig to the boss about it.
> 
> I was telling him about some of my older saws, and he thought that was the coolest thing!
> 
> Sounds like he might want to see one or two of them?



Good tanks go for around 75.00 ! Make yerself a few bucks off them,if you find any ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Gabby bunch here....I'm head in to the shop for a few hours. Try to get the trimmer done and ready to list. Tired of sitting on the couch sniffling...I will sit in the shop and sniffle for a bit!

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> My 266 will eat your 268 ! :msp_w00t:



Blah blah blah

When did we start measuring man hood?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Blah blah blah
> 
> When did we start measuring man hood?



I just like showing it off ! The saw that is ! LOL Not much else to show off ! :msp_tongue:

That saw is just crazy wild ! LOL

Thanks Smurf !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Gabby bunch here....I'm head in to the shop for a few hours. Try to get the trimmer done and ready to list. Tired of sitting on the couch sniffling...I will sit in the shop and sniffle for a bit!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



I can go play in the shop today too ! Just very light duty ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I can go play in the shop today too ! Just very light duty ! LOL



I got to go to the shop too!

12hr day ahead

Push green button!


----------



## IEL

Does anyone know why there are new ms460s on ebay for $1800?
I cant figure out why you would pay $1000 more on ebay than at the dealer....... LOL


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Does anyone know why there are new ms460s on ebay for $1800?
> I cant figure out why you would pay $1000 more on ebay than at the dealer....... LOL



Haven't seen that ? LMAO !! But if someone will pay it ? No way its worth that !!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I got to go to the shop too!
> 
> 12hr day ahead
> 
> Push green button!



Good luck !


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> I wonder if Jerry could build me one of those monster 064s?
> 
> I sort of fell in love with the 064 as soon as I saw one at the tree service.....
> 
> Amaizingly small and light for its power?
> 
> Might be a good use for a few pay checks?



I have an 064 project as soon as I get a few others out of the way. Gotta get mah parts ordered for the other things and proper testing. Good to hear the good reviews on the 064. If there's going to be a cream sickle in the stable it better be able to pull it's weight or the Huskies will laugh at it and make fun of it.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Good luck !



Another day of complete and udder boredom


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay. Site down again. I was logged on with IE and up came the Bucks. Grrr. 

Time to go out to the shop, top off the trans fluid on the truck and try to figure out why the carb on the Homelite won't pop it over. Take out the welsh plugs and replace I guess. 


Rick


----------



## jimdad07

A few more hours of ot closer to my tractor!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay. Site down again. I was logged on with IE and up came the Bucks. Grrr.
> 
> Time to go out to the shop, top off the trans fluid on the truck and try to figure out why the carb on the Homelite won't pop it over. Take out the welsh plugs and replace I guess.
> 
> 
> Rick



Have you soaked it? Was it noticeably filthy inside when you opened it up? Have you made sure you didn't tear the fuel line installing it? 

I know lots of questions...but I pull the plugs as a last ditch effort. 

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## farrell

Suppose I will see if the local husky dealer has a carb kit for the 346

And go from there


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Have you soaked it? Was it noticeably filthy inside when you opened it up? Have you made sure you didn't tear the fuel line installing it?
> 
> I know lots of questions...but I pull the plugs as a last ditch effort.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



No didn't soak it. Guess I can make a solution of purple power. Guess I can pressure test the fuel like to make sure I didn't puncture it installing it. When I pulled the fuel line off it to take the carb back off no fuel came out and not much in the carb itself. Not sure the height of the needle jet spring arm needs to be. Just matched the one that was there. 


Rick


----------



## dancan

Slackers!!!

Sent from my GT-S5660M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dancan

Daum keeboard is tiny on this device.
The puter and the internet aren't working and the Linkabus is back.

Sent from my GT-S5660M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> A few more hours of ot closer to my tractor!



You read my post avout the little bit that I knew about the Manhindra?

Sent from my GT-S5660M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Daum keeboard is tiny on this device.
> The puter and the internet aren't working and the Linkabus is back.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660M using Tapatalk 2



Haha!

Dan has a smartazz phone!


----------



## dancan

Yup ,I showed it the hammer and it started to cooperate..

Sent from my GT-S5660M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Yup ,I showed it the hammer and it started to cooperate..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660M using Tapatalk 2



Now ,to figure out how to shut off the tapatalk message lol

Sent from my GT-S5660M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Yup ,I showed it the hammer and it started to cooperate..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660M using Tapatalk 2



Dan you can't abuse the smartazz phone!

You'll be sorry when it gets it's revenge!!!


Sent via ported iPhone4


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Now ,to figure out how to shut off the tapatalk message lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660M using Tapatalk 2



What message?


Sent via ported iPhone4


----------



## dancan

I can see me upgrading phones for a larger screen lol

Sent from my GT-S5660M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> I can see me upgrading phones for a larger screen lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660M using Tapatalk 2



Maybe you need bifocals?


----------



## dancan

Smaller thumbs........

Sent from my GT-S5660M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Smaller thumbs........
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660M using Tapatalk 2



Suppose to use fingers not thumbs on touchscreen smartazz phones


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> What message?
> 
> 
> Sent via ported iPhone4



Talking about push notifications most likely. You can set the settings or turn it off in the settings menu. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Third one down is the settings button. Pretty easy from there. 








Rick


----------



## dancan

What settings menue?
I'm looking for it ,haven't found it ......yet.

Sent from my GT-S5660M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## farrell

Figured that's what he meant

In upper left corner of screen push the back button until you get a button with three bars then click on it settings should be there


----------



## dancan

Thanks Rick ,I think I found it .


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> Figured that's what he meant
> 
> In upper left corner of screen push the back button until you get a button with three bars then click on it settings should be there



May have to click that button twice to get there


----------



## dancan

Yup got it .
I see that a custom message can be added ,Hmmmmmmm ,I wonder ?????


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Yup got it .
> I see that a custom message can be added ,Hmmmmmmm ,I wonder ?????



You can change your signature too

Unless that is what yours is


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Have you soaked it? Was it noticeably filthy inside when you opened it up? Have you made sure you didn't tear the fuel line installing it?
> 
> I know lots of questions...but I pull the plugs as a last ditch effort.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



Okay. Now I'm a little bent. Hole in the brand new fuel line. Was kind of plasticky and not the best made. Pretty much a beech to put in. Grrr. Frustrating. 

I know others have done regular fuel line with a grommet. Have to search for that and see what comes up unless someone has photos. 


Rick


----------



## farrell

AS not working properly and nobody postin makes work that much more boring!


----------



## farrell

Made myself a seal puller tho


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay so now what to do. I've for a $10 useless fuel line with a hole in it that a pain to put in. Do I cut it off at the tank and wait for more efing parts or can I reuse this with some mods. I do have some regular fuel line here at the house. I'm so irritated. 


Rick


----------



## dancan

You working on a husqee lol


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay so now what to do. I've for a $10 useless fuel line with a hole in it that a pain to put in. Do I cut it off at the tank and wait for more efing parts or can I reuse this with some mods. I do have some regular fuel line here at the house. I'm so irritated.
> 
> 
> Rick



Breath!!!!

I ain't never worked one them before but.......

Any chance there is enough of that fuel line that you can cut the bad spot out and still be good?


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay. Site down again. I was logged on with IE and up came the Bucks. Grrr.
> 
> Time to go out to the shop, top off the trans fluid on the truck and try to figure out why the carb on the Homelite won't pop it over. Take out the welsh plugs and replace I guess.
> 
> 
> Rick



No,,Don't do that..
pull low jet and squirt carb cleaner in,,if it comes out all the littles holes in the front of carb no need to pull welsh plugs.


----------



## dancan

If John could master his phone his post count would be .....


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> If John could master his phone his post count would be .....



Off the charts!


----------



## dancan

Hey ! Ron showed up and fixed it !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey ! Ron showed up and fixed it !



But I aint letting the " like " BUTTON BACK !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Breath!!!!
> 
> I ain't never worked one them before but.......
> 
> Any chance there is enough of that fuel line that you can cut the bad spot out and still be good?



Nope. It's a molded line with a built in grommet. Seems to be leaking just inside the tank. Pulling it out to see where the leak is will most likely destroy it the rest of the way. A real POS design. Nice, cool, older saw but not a good design on this part of it.


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

hEY jOHN !!

TELL THE ol I SAID " go squeelers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! " 

seriouselly !!! 

I HATE the Jest's !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> No,,Don't do that..
> pull low jet and squirt carb cleaner in,,if it comes out all the littles holes in the front of carb no need to pull welsh plugs.



Will give that a shot. See what it does. Looks like a fuel line issue. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> You working on a husqee lol



No, Super XL 12. Always found my Huskeys easy to work on. The Husky 45 inake was a bit of a pain but most stuff is pretty simple design.


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Nope. It's a molded line with a built in grommet. Seems to be leaking just inside the tank. Pulling it out to see where the leak is will most likely destroy it the rest of the way. A real POS design. Nice, cool, older saw but not a good design on this part of it.
> 
> 
> Rick



You probly broke it installing,,,they aint easy and happens a lot
Pull it out and see what you got for tygon that will fit inside it.
may have to use a smaller filter.
or heat the end enuf to fit over standard filter.I save every plastic fuel line adapter I find for cases like that.
somehow adapt to what you have.


----------



## dancan

Looks Like Ron let the Like button out of the bag LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slug been busy ! Mowing grass ! LOL

Then BSing with a buddy . LOL

Now its trying to rain. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> hEY jOHN !!
> 
> TELL THE ol I SAID " go squeelers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "
> 
> seriouselly !!!
> 
> I HATE the Jest's !!



I did !

You just made her day ! 

But its blacked out on our channels again this week.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I did !
> 
> You just made her day !
> 
> But its blacked out on our channels again this week.



How she keeping track ??


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> You probly broke it installing,,,they aint easy and happens a lot
> Pull it out and see what you got for tygon that will fit inside it.
> may have to use a smaller filter.
> or heat the end enuf to fit over standard filter.I save every plastic fuel line adapter I find for cases like that.
> somehow adapt to what you have.



I probably did. Kind of what I was thinking. Maybe i can fabricate a grommet from the fuel line and I have tygon that should fit and should fit the filter I got for it. Guess I'll give it a whirl and squirt the carb low side jet while I'm at it. Guess I'll go tinker again.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> How she keeping track ??



Some score board thing on TV .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Some score board thing on TV .



Watch Pittsburgh Steelers vs. New York Jets [10/13/2013] - NFL.com


----------



## dancan

A member out there post a question about a J'Red and Shazam !!!



Cantdog said:


> Yeah that's because they have spent most of their life in a non-starting condition....or already blown up...LOL!! A friend of mine has one and he cut a 2-3" slot in the recoil cover with the rope...many many pulls...seen more of those on the dump than anywhere else... Sorry but the 5XX saws were the absolute low point in the Jonsered story....except the 590 which wasn't really a Jonsered at all....those were pretty darn good!!!



On vacation , in another continent , eating foreign foods , making sure distillery products are safe for North American consumption he can stihl reach across the pond and cuff someone behind the ear for daring to thing about purchasing a 5XX saw LOL

True Dedication .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Watch Pittsburgh Steelers vs. New York Jets [10/13/2013] - NFL.com



Dial up ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dial up ! LOL



No problem,,click on it !!

no video !!


----------



## dancan

Hey John , there was a top load Sony Beta machine at a yard sale , you want it so you can watch some movies while you're listening to 8 tracks ???


----------



## farrell

Hope the money from flushing hydrants comes in this week!

I gots saws to fix!!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No problem,,click on it !!
> 
> no video !!



OK ! 

She can hear it on TV , just not see it.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , there was a top load Sony Beta machine at a yard sale , you want it so you can watch some movies while you're listening to 8 tracks ???



Wish I stihl had all my old 8 tracks ! Collectors items now ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> OK !
> 
> She can hear it on TV , just not see it.



No radio stations ??

don't have radio out there in the boonies either ??


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hope the money from flushing hydrants comes in this week!
> 
> I gots saws to fix!!!



You stihl gots 2 runners ! 

Fix that little J-Red !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> No radio stations ??
> 
> don't have radio out there in the boonies either ??



Hard to get much down over the hill like we are. Country stuff bout all that comes in ! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbone75

No speakers on my puter.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Wish I stihl had all my old 8 tracks ! Collectors items now ! LOL



nadians stihl usin em !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You stihl gots 2 runners !
> 
> Fix that little J-Red !



We don't mention that saw!

Makes a certain pit bull very irate!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GO SQUEELER S !!!!!

INTERCEPTION SQUEELERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .:msp_biggrin:


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> We don't mention that saw!
> 
> Makes a certain pit bull very irate!!!!!!!



Adam,,gotta get with you on a airsoft toy..


----------



## farrell

Gots too many to fix currently!

Three jreds (2171x2 and the unmentionable) 
Two huskys (346, 372)
The solo (634)
And two scrap crapsman


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Adam,,gotta get with you on a airsoft toy..



10-4 lil buddy!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> 10-4 lil buddy!



Whats min FPS for just a toy and agitate munks ?

electric way to go ?

think pistol be fine but accuracy bad enuf should consider a rifle ?

sometimes that place has em for $15 + balls.

maybe you look and make suggestion and reason why ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Whats min FPS for just a toy and agitate munks ?
> 
> electric way to go ?
> 
> think pistol be fine but accuracy bad enuf should consider a rifle ?
> 
> sometimes that place has em for $15 + balls.
> 
> maybe you look and make suggestion and reason why ??



I would go electric

Personally I would say a rifle....better accuracy better fps

I saw one m4 style on there that would fit the bill nicely 

315fps, large mag, semi & full auto, rechargeable for $45

If that's a lil more than you wanna spend find one you like and buy it 

They should all work fine for scaring timber tigers!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> I would go electric
> 
> Personally I would say a rifle....better accuracy better fps
> 
> I saw one m4 style on there that would fit the bill nicely
> 
> 315fps, large mag, semi & full auto, rechargeable for $45
> 
> If that's a lil more than you wanna spend find one you like and buy it
> 
> They should all work fine for scaring timber tigers!



http://www.hobbytron.com/AirsoftRif...ter&utm_medium=101313&utm_campaign=Newsletter

anything here ??

you may get inetesred in this site for your self !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> Nope. It's a molded line with a built in grommet. Seems to be leaking just inside the tank. Pulling it out to see where the leak is will most likely destroy it the rest of the way. A real POS design. Nice, cool, older saw but not a good design on this part of it.
> 
> 
> Rick



Calm. A grommet and tygon works but isn't as good as the molded line. Mine always seeped a bit. Don't know where you bought it from but contact them. May yield nothing...but it may get a discount too. 

Will add more later...out shopping with the wife and I just got THE look. 

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> http://www.hobbytron.com/AirsoftRif...ter&utm_medium=101313&utm_campaign=Newsletter
> 
> anything here ??
> 
> you may get inetesred in this site for your self !



This one looks good but spring powered

http://www.hobbytron.com/cgi/sc/ss_...68f&ss_parm=A650312297c3ec51b3bb834309f090310

So if you don't mind cocking for each shot


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GO SQUEELER S !!!!!
> 
> INTERCEPTION SQUEELERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .:msp_biggrin:



Think they won ? WTF ? LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Beginning the Jerry rig, um, I mean custom fabrication fitting. 

Carb cleaner squirts very easily out of the three tiny holes in the carb for the low and high jets. I'm thinking this is why you meant by front Ron. Noting on the face of the carb but impulse hole. Happy not to have to pull the plugs though. 








Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Beginning the Jerry rig, um, I mean custom fabrication fitting.
> 
> Carb cleaner squirts very easily out of the three tiny holes in the carb for the low and high jets. I'm thinking this is why you meant by front Ron. Noting on the face of the carb but impulse hole. Happy not to have to pull the plugs though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



Should work ?


----------



## little possum

Slightly dehydrated brain, lacerated finger, and yellow jacket stung my toe? (never seen one in the dark..) Hoo rayyy, now weekend is over.


----------



## farrell

This one is like mine Ron just for reference
I got mine at the Walmart for $100 a few years ago

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXoevy1fCVs

Last year I bought a Well D-90H AEG (FNH P90 replica) on eBay for $35 nice lil toy


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> This one looks good but spring powered
> 
> Smith & Wesson M&P15 Rifle FPS-300 Spring Airsoft Gun
> 
> So if you don't mind cocking for each shot



nope,,want lectric and semi and full auto.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Slightly dehydrated brain, lacerated finger, and yellow jacket stung my toe? (never seen one in the dark..) Hoo rayyy, now weekend is over.



We tried to tell ya !! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> nope,,want lectric and semi and full auto.



Yep ! Squeeze trigger is ya need to do ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Should work ?



Somewhat success. Starts. After turning on the switch of course. LOL. Runs lean and seeps from the tank hole area. Won't work but starts and runs well. Have to get fuel system tightened up before I can really tune I' imagine. 


Rick


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> nope,,want lectric and semi and full auto.



This is the one I bought last year for a project

eBay item # 390631137189


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Somewhat success. Starts. After turning on the switch of course. LOL. Runs lean and seeps from the tank hole area. Won't work but starts and runs well. Have to get fuel system tightened up before I can really tune I' imagine.
> 
> 
> Rick



Getting close !!


----------



## Jon1212

Hey fellas, I just got a smokin' deal on some link bucks. Let me know if you guys want in on the deal, and I'll send you the website address. No need to thank me.................:msp_smile:

Anyone know if a Jonsered 621 is any good?


----------



## sefh3

Well it looks like the site is fixed and stable now.

Hello everyone.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> We tried to tell ya !! :msp_sneaky:



Yup John , we were right LOL
Hey LP , come on up , I got some Hello Kitty BandAids and some spare kotten kandy for ya !


----------



## dancan

sefh3 said:


> Well it looks like the site is fixed and stable now.
> 
> Hello everyone.



Shhhhhhh !
Don't let team Linkbucks know .......


----------



## farrell

Seal puller 

Think it needs any further modification?


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> I have an 064 project as soon as I get a few others out of the way. Gotta get mah parts ordered for the other things and proper testing. Good to hear the good reviews on the 064. If there's going to be a cream sickle in the stable it better be able to pull it's weight or the Huskies will laugh at it and make fun of it.



Look on Cumberland Valley CL for Stihls 

Then smile and thank Scoot. 

Hey Rick


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> View attachment 317509
> 
> 
> Seal puller
> 
> Think it needs any further modification?



You'll know when you get to run it .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> You'll know when you get to run it .



Thanks for the insight DanO


----------



## roncoinc

Jon1212 said:


> Hey fellas, I just got a smokin' deal on some link bucks. Let me know if you guys want in on the deal, and I'll send you the website address. No need to thank me.................:msp_smile:
> 
> Anyone know if a Jonsered 621 is any good?



Nope,,,,not for you,,,wouldn't like it...


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> View attachment 317509
> 
> 
> Seal puller
> 
> Think it needs any further modification?



Yup,,it does.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,it does.



Well?

Inform the uninformed


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Thanks for the insight DanO



OK , it's terrible , send it back to the drawing board LOL

Try it on a seal and fine tune it from there .
I just watched your airsoft video , you old enough to drive yet ?


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> OK , it's terrible , send it back to the drawing board LOL
> 
> Try it on a seal and fine tune it from there .
> I just watched your airsoft video , you old enough to drive yet ?



Not me or anyone I know in the video


----------



## roncoinc

Yay !!! !! Squelers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Not me or anyone I know in the video



Sorry , my mistake .


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Not me or anyone I know in the video



WAIT !! ,,I KNOW adam oldenuf to drive !!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Well?
> 
> Inform the uninformed



Bottom part to pull UP is tapered wrong way..


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Bottom part to pull UP is tapered wrong way..



CAnt you think " fish hook " ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> CAnt you think " fish hook " ??



Gotcha

Only ever seen one or two couldn't member features


----------



## Scooterbum

Stihl 041S said:


> Look on Cumberland Valley CL for Stihls
> 
> Then smile and thank Scoot.
> 
> Hey Rick



Ya' know if I had the extra coin I'd pay that for the one that's new and never been gassed.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Ya' know if I had the extra coin I'd pay that for the one that's new and never been gassed.



Sort of like a small journal 327.....

Most folks didn't realize at the time.


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> CAnt you think " fish hook " ??



I know it's not quite there yet


----------



## dancan

A little heat and tap tap tap .


----------



## Stihl 041S

*Cheese & crackers!!!!!*

Catching up with you folks was crazy. 

LOTS of posts!!!

Hey all!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Evening fellas!
> 
> Cut up three huge maples
> 
> Dulled the pizz outta the 268.......something metal in part of the tree
> 
> The 346 was running real good.............but then it started gettin this "burbling" after lettin off the throttle and it was idling down..........so I richened up the L a lil and was good for awhile
> Then it was a pain to start........got it goin made a cut stalled WTF? Had to put in fast idle to get it started again.........made another cut and stalled ..........played with carb a lil ran for lil bit fine then started stalling again and not wantin to start
> 
> Ideas?



It`s a Hooskie!!!!! What you expect??


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> It`s a Hooskie!!!!! What you expect??



Why you gotta be hating?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> It`s a Hooskie!!!!! What you expect??



Glad the "like" button is back for that one...

Hey Jerry!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Glad the "like" button is back for that one...
> 
> Hey Jerry!!



I expect harsh words from Jerry

But not you Rob :.(


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Sort of like a small journal 327.....
> 
> Most folks didn't realize at the time.



Just put a 283 crank in it ! And hang on ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Just put a 283 crank in it ! And hang on ! LOL



The small Journal 327 came with forged steel cranks. 

Other 327s were CI


----------



## tbone75

You guys been yacky ! 

I had more chili !

OL slept on the couch last night ! :biggrinbounce2:



:bad_smelly:



And she fed it to me again ?????? :msp_confused:


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I expect harsh words from Jerry
> 
> But not you Rob :.(



Hey!! I got a Hooskie 350!!!!!!










Somewhere........ I'm pretty sure.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The small Journal 327 came with forged steel cranks.
> 
> Other 327s were CI



My Brother had 3 of them he destroyed ! LOL Dual 4s on one ! Didn't last very long. LOL 3 deuces before that !


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey!! I got a Hooskie 350!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere........ I'm pretty sure.



To late you fellars broke me heart.........


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey!! I got a Hooskie 350!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere........ I'm pretty sure.



Should have ? LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Look on Cumberland Valley CL for Stihls
> 
> Then smile and thank Scoot.
> 
> Hey Rick



Actually those popped up on a standing search I have on CL. Trust me, I thanked Scoot at the time and I stihl am very appreciative. Heard from my man today and it was a very welcome call. Had a rough week last week so good to hear from another friend. 

When I can I'll pay it forward to someone else with a new case of CAD. . What I can say though is that no matter what they are going for on CL this is one I won't be selling no matter how nice I get it or polish it. Once I get it done I'll have to make another visit to VA and cut some wood with a friend:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Catching up with you folks was crazy.
> 
> LOTS of posts!!!
> 
> Hey all!!



Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Just put a 283 crank in it ! And hang on ! LOL



Why is that ??

Short stroke winder


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> It`s a Hooskie!!!!! What you expect??



:msp_sneaky: Meen.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Why is that ??
> 
> Short stroke winder



Makes a 302 ! Very quick ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

After some tweaking of the tuning and sharpening the chain here is the result I got on the Super XL 12. You can't turn it on it's side on the right because it drips gas but pretty happy with it otherwise. Don't want to run it to hard until I get the fuel line straightened out but got the wife to take a little video. This one can go on the shelf until I make a tool to install the fuel line without messing it up. Then I'll get a better tune on it and store it until a GTG or a visit from a member. 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/nuaUDO4cNvY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Actually those popped up on a standing search I have on CL. Trust me, I thanked Scoot at the time and I stihl am very appreciative. Heard from my man today and it was a very welcome call. Had a rough week last week so good to hear from another friend.
> 
> When I can I'll pay it forward to someone else with a new case of CAD. . What I can say though is that no matter what they are going for on CL this is one I won't be selling no matter how nice I get it or polish it. Once I get it done I'll have to make another visit to VA and cut some wood with a friend:hmm3grin2orange:




I'd cut wood. I like to cut wood..........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BigDaddyR said:


> After some tweaking of the tuning and sharpening the chain here is the result I got on the Super XL 12. You can't turn it on it's side on the right because it drips gas but pretty happy with it otherwise. Don't want to run it to hard until I get the fuel line straightened out but got the wife to take a little video. This one can go on the shelf until I make a tool to install the fuel line without messing it up. Then I'll get a better tune on it and store it until a GTG or a visit from a member.
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/nuaUDO4cNvY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



I think I go from the carb to the tank...it isn't easy. I do love a SXLAO.

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Makes a 302 ! Very quick ! LOL



In which 327?

It's like a 377. A short stroke 400SB


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> In which 327?
> 
> It's like a 377. A short stroke 400SB



Yep putting a 283 crank in a 327 sure does make them peppy.


----------



## dancan

Hey John ! A gang mower setup for ya !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> In which 327?
> 
> It's like a 377. A short stroke 400SB



Has to be a small journal 327,283 is small journal . Newer 327 had large journal cranks.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John ! A gang mower setup for ya !



Now that is Red Neck all the way !


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> Yep putting a 283 crank in a 327 sure does make them peppy.



Lose torque but wind like CRAZY!!!!0


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> I'd cut wood. I like to cut wood..........



Well we'll have to set up a play date then.:msp_biggrin: Have to let me know when you want to go cutting.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Has to be a small journal 327,283 is small journal . Newer 327 had large journal cranks.



Or just buy a 302 crank and put it in the newer 327 gives ya a 302.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Glad the "like" button is back for that one...
> 
> Hey Jerry!!



Hey Rob!


----------



## tbone75

Jerry knows everything bout a 302 SB chevy ! LOL


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Well we'll have to set up a play date then.:msp_biggrin: Have to let me know when you want to go cutting.



Use caution Rick!

They is husky haters in stihl clothing!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Has to be a small journal 327,283 is small journal . Newer 327 had large journal cranks.



Even more over square!!!!

Had a VW van with a 66 stroke 90 bore. 

Very happy wide open!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Why you gotta be hating?



Its truth, not hating. How you sposed to make any headway on a clearing job when all you do is work on yer saw.Heard those words many ,many times from the crew boss over the years. I have to have saws that get a job done without breaking down every time its put to work.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Or just buy a 302 crank and put it in the newer 327 gives ya a 302.



I loved the steel crank.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its truth, not hating. How you sposed to make any headway on a clearing job when all you do is work on yer saw.Heard those words many ,many times from the crew boss over the years. I have to have sawsw that get a job done without breaking down every time its put to work.



Back on this subject again...........

Rarely do I have problems!

Chit happens!!

Operator neglect

Bad gas

Who knows?

But everyone instantly blames the equipment

I know a ton of people who own husky/jred and never have a lick of trouble and abuse the chit outta there saws and they keep right on tickin!

To each their own


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Well we'll have to set up a play date then.:msp_biggrin: Have to let me know when you want to go cutting.



After I move, and drive 5000 miles. Lol 

Won't be long.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> After I move, and drive 5000 miles. Lol
> 
> Won't be long.


Thought you were just right up the road. What did I miss. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Use caution Rick!
> 
> They is husky haters in stihl clothing!



Who's hating?? I have a Hooskie!!!!



I'm pretty sure.


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Back on this subject again...........
> 
> Rarely do I have problems!
> 
> Chit happens!!
> 
> Operator neglect
> 
> Bad gas
> 
> Who knows?
> 
> But everyone instantly blames the equipment
> 
> I know a ton of people who own husky/jred and never have a lick of trouble and abuse the chit outta there saws and they keep right on tickin!
> 
> To each their own



This is the fight thread. LOL. Never had problem with my Huskey I didn't cause. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> Thought you were just right up the road. What did I miss. LOL



Before I have fun I got to visit before snow. 

I work nights. 

I'm trying!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I loved Kellog and Butler forged steel cranks, also the ones Joe Mondellow turned out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Back on this subject again...........
> 
> Rarely do I have problems!
> 
> Chit happens!!
> 
> Operator neglect
> 
> Bad gas
> 
> Who knows?
> 
> But everyone instantly blames the equipment
> 
> I know a ton of people who own husky/jred and never have a lick of trouble and abuse the chit outta there saws and they keep right on tickin!
> 
> To each their own



LOL....


----------



## Stihl 041S

BigDaddyR said:


> This is the fight thread. LOL. Never had problem with my Huskey I didn't cause. LOL



And Adam was listing Operator Error!!!!!

I got tons of faith in him!!!! 

Must have been the equipment ..........

What brand saw were you running????


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I loved Kellog and Butler forged steel cranks, also the ones Joe Mondellow turned out.



I only had stock stuff. LOL The best I could I find ! LOL Maybe an intake and carb was bout it.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> And Adam was listing Operator Error!!!!!
> 
> I got tons of faith in him!!!!
> 
> Must have been the equipment ..........
> 
> What brand saw were you running????



Keep it up smartazz!

The blown case gasket in my 372 (1st saw I ever rebuilt).........maybe I didn't get the case bolts torque right?

The 346 may have gotten bad gas or a piece of chit in the carb?


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> It`s a Hooskie!!!!! What you expect??



Go lay down Dan..


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Before I have fun I got to visit before snow.
> 
> I work nights.
> 
> I'm trying!!!



Sounds good. Maybe I'll have the 064 up and going by then. Bring the 365 and get some sawdust on it so Scoot won't poke so much fun at me. LOL. Just blew the dust off it from my visit with him tonight. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I loved Kellog and Butler forged steel cranks, also the ones Joe Mondellow turned out.



Tom Franks would do billet. 

Forged (untwisted) vs forged vs billet were beyond my power levels.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Tom Franks would do billet.
> 
> Forged (untwisted) vs forged vs billet were beyond my power levels.



Forged just a little better for high RPM`s, they flex a little more than the more brittle CI ones. They could destroke the crank some and use longer rods to help with those high RPM`s also. Not cheap but great when the build was expecting a couple thousand revs above stock.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Tom Franks would do billet.
> 
> Forged (untwisted) vs forged vs billet were beyond my power levels.



That name rings a bell,..did he work for Precision over in Boise?


----------



## IEL

Back from another day.

Turns out the boss cleared the scrap saw pile out a little while ago, as in a few werks ago..... ARRGH

Only 1 026, and 2 other stihls left......

Might be able to get a ms200t parts saw eventually?
After the useful (to them) parts are gone.. Clutch cover, recoil, air filter cover, caps, ect.

Nice little saws!


My shop is almost back in service (junk removed) so I can get back to saw work.
I have two stihls, a mac, and a canadien in line.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Keep it up smartazz!
> 
> The blown case gasket in my 372 (1st saw I ever rebuilt).........maybe I didn't get the case bolts torque right?
> 
> The 346 may have gotten bad gas or a piece of chit in the carb?



Ya got a choise.........

Smartazz or Dumbazz.........I prefer the former. 

Hey Adam!!!!

And I for JReds!!!!! 


Well.... One anyway. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> That name rings a bell,..did he work for Precision over in Boise?



He headed up to Idaho after being in Southern California. 

TRD would drop off 20 engines at a time for him. 

He was one of the Bearded Weirdos. 

Great bunch of folks.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Walking dead back on!


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Walking dead back on!



Zombie show ? LOL

Don't watch them. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm crashing for the night..hope to sleep all night tonight if sinuses play nice. 

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Who can point me toward a tutorial on making a spark plug fitting to pressure test with. I have a torch and solder but haven't used it to solder and never have. Torch has a few nozzles and some pretty thick solder.

I can pretty much figure out how to set up the spark plug. Question is where do I get a fitting for it and how do I solder it in? Need to check my 365 and the 350 before I get parts for it. 365 Idles well but slows down when laid on either side. Engine pressure tested out fine through impulse with intake and exhaust blocked off. Need to check carb boot and gaskets.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm crashing for the night..hope to sleep all night tonight if sinuses play nice.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



Night Jimmy. Thanks again


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Who can point me toward a tutorial on making a spark plug fitting to pressure test with. I have a torch and solder but haven't used it to solder and never have. Torch has a few nozzles and some pretty thick solder.
> 
> I can pretty much figure out how to set up the spark plug. Question is where do I get a fitting for it and how do I solder it in? Need to check my 365 and the 350 before I get parts for it. 365 Idles well but slows down when laid on either side. Engine pressure tested out fine through impulse with intake and exhaust blocked off. Need to check carb boot and gaskets.



I can put one in the mail for ya.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm crashing for the night..hope to sleep all night tonight if sinuses play nice.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



Nite Flappy !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm crashing for the night..hope to sleep all night tonight if sinuses play nice.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



Night Jimmy. Sweet dreams of mini-macs.


----------



## IEL

BigDaddyR said:


> Who can point me toward a tutorial on making a spark plug fitting to pressure test with. I have a torch and solder but haven't used it to solder and never have. Torch has a few nozzles and some pretty thick solder.
> 
> I can pretty much figure out how to set up the spark plug. Question is where do I get a fitting for it and how do I solder it in? Need to check my 365 and the 350 before I get parts for it. 365 Idles well but slows down when laid on either side. Engine pressure tested out fine through impulse with intake and exhaust blocked off. Need to check carb boot and gaskets.



Hmmm, I would need to think about that for a bit.

The way I normally do those sort of things is find the two pieces I need to join, and then look through the hardware store plumbing department until I find the thing closest thing to working. Then cut, file, sand, ect until it works.

For soldering those sort of things, I normally get as tight a fit as possible, coat with plumbing flux before fitting together, heat until the flux starts boiling, and feed solder in until it fills the space.

If the space is too small for normal plumbing solder, I have used thin electronic solder, still with plumbing flux.


Having not pulled apart a sparkplug more recent than the 1920s, I cant give you much help on what you need.

I will try making myself one this week. We can compare notes!


Also, in case you didnt know, use an acid brush for appling flux.
It can eat skin. People get away with using their finger, but its not recomended.... LOL
The stuff is made from hydrochloric acid and zinc.....


----------



## BigDaddyR

There goes the site again. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

Screwed up again !


----------



## farrell

I'm not havin no problems!

Must be cause you fellars own stihl?


----------



## farrell

Fore sake the stihls and repent!

And tho shalt be forgiven thy trespassings!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Fore sake the stihls and repent!
> 
> And tho shalt be forgiven thy trespassings!



Hey !! I like them both !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hey !! I like them both !



Refer to my last post


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Refer to my last post



They is both good saws !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> They is both good saws !



Not according to some people


----------



## farrell

Guess when I get parts and get saws torn down I can get pics of the port work on the 372

Not sure why I didn't take none?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I'm not havin no problems!
> 
> Must be cause you fellars own stihl?



Stop hating!!!!!!

Hey Adam!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Not according to some people



All in fun!


----------



## tbone75

My problem is I like to many brands !


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Stop hating!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Adam!!!



I not hating!

I have no problem with cremesickles!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I not hating!
> 
> I have no problem with cremesickles!



It's okay. 

What one?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> It's okay.
> 
> What one?



How is Rob this fine evening?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> How is Rob this fine evening?



Moms almost moved. 

Hired movers for the big stuff. 

Just the antiques. 

Cheap way with klunky family movers. Lol

About to have chicken soup. Homemade. All dark meat. 

And fresh cornbread. Jiffy mix and add a can of corn. Drained. 

Thanks Rob#2!!!! His recipe. Only way. 

How's the green button?


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can put one in the mail for ya.



That is tempting but shipping would probably be stupid. Can buy one for $18 online. I'm just trying to be cheap. Lol. 


Rick


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Moms almost moved.
> 
> Hired movers for the big stuff.
> 
> Just the antiques.
> 
> Cheap way with klunky family movers. Lol
> 
> About to have chicken soup. Homemade. All dark meat.
> 
> And fresh cornbread. Jiffy mix and add a can of corn. Drained.
> 
> Thanks Rob#2!!!! His recipe. Only way.
> 
> How's the green button?



Green button is tired of bein pushed for 12hrs!

I'm headin home directly for ham & scalloped tatoes & chocolate cake


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Green button is tired of bein pushed for 12hrs!
> 
> I'm headin home directly for ham & scalloped tatoes & chocolate cake



I grew up not knowing there was meat in scalloped taters. Lol

Mmmmmmm

Scalloped oysters

Scalloped cabbage

Well.......you get the idea. 

Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## IEL

Well, I should be able to get the shop organization almost finished tomorrow.

Hopefully I can work on a saw or two this week?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Moms almost moved.
> 
> Hired movers for the big stuff.
> 
> Just the antiques.
> 
> Cheap way with klunky family movers. Lol
> 
> About to have chicken soup. Homemade. All dark meat.
> 
> And fresh cornbread. Jiffy mix and add a can of corn. Drained.
> 
> Thanks Rob#2!!!! His recipe. Only way.
> 
> How's the green button?



Almost sounds good , but ya gots to use all white meat ! Don't like that greasy dark meat ! Chicken boobs only !! LOL
Not real crazy bout chicken , turkeys better ! Only boobs on them too ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slug had nuff . Lazy Ol Phart ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Almost sounds good , but ya gots to use all white meat ! Don't like that greasy dark meat ! Chicken boobs only !! LOL
> Not real crazy bout chicken , turkeys better ! Only boobs on them too ! LOL



Love the dark meat here. Lotsa flavor. Love boobs too, don't get me wrong. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night John!


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Almost sounds good , but ya gots to use all white meat ! Don't like that greasy dark meat ! Chicken boobs only !! LOL
> Not real crazy bout chicken , turkeys better ! Only boobs on them too ! LOL



No white meat on wild birds. 

Dense muscles have more flavor. 

Gizzard,heart,neck,tongue,tail, leg and thigh.


----------



## Stihl 041S

The menu drive you all away. 

Mongo sorry.


----------



## Cantdog

I'm surrounded by islanders....got a new guide in Belfast....a little light in his loafers methinks....he drives too...not well.... had to "cut & fill" three times getting around in Dublin...gonna sit in the middle of the bus...near the emergency Exits....and keep my silver flask of cask run in the pocket of my vest...perhaps keep me from committing an accidental homocide......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I'm surrounded by islanders....got a new guide in Belfast....a little light in his loafers methinks....he drives too...not well.... had to "cut & fill" three times getting around in Dublin...gonna sit in the middle of the bus...near the emergency Exits....and keep my silver flask of cask run in the pocket of my vest...perhaps keep me from committing an accidental homocide......



I guess there is a word for most everything. 

Ahh.....to be an English major. 

I tip my hat to you lad. 

Hey Robin!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Unc!!!

Walking over to see the "Book of Kells" first thing this morning then off to the Guinness Brewery and a Pint for lunch then to Dublin Castle with the rest of the Q-tips.....new batch joining us..... 28 more people arriving today....10 of us from the Scotland tour staying with us...hope the "New Guy" can handle the strain....didn't do well yesterday!!


----------



## dancan

Slacker !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Unc!!!
> 
> Walking over to see the "Book of Kells" first thing this morning then off to the Guinness Brewery and a Pint for lunch then to Dublin Castle with the rest of the Q-tips.....new batch joining us..... 28 more people arriving today....10 of us from the Scotland tour staying with us...hope the "New Guy" can handle the strain....didn't do well yesterday!!



I gots to get back to Europe. 


Off season and on the cheap......but I love the place.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Slacker !



Hey Dan!!!
Night Dan!


----------



## wyk

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/atq/4127662112.html


----------



## Stihl 041S

reindeer said:


> Selling Heavily Used Non-Functioning Government



It would be MUCH funnier if it wasn't true...


----------



## dancan

Have a good day/night Rob .


----------



## Stihl 041S

And there is Johnboy!!

Hey John.


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> No white meat on wild birds.
> 
> Dense muscles have more flavor.
> 
> Gizzard,heart,neck,tongue,tail, leg and thigh.



Yes there is ! LOL Grouse & turkey !


----------



## dancan

Slacker day up here , I guess I'll have to find sumthin to do .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Slacker day up here , I guess I'll have to find sumthin to do .



Federal day here , no mail or banks I think ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yes there is ! LOL Grouse & turkey !



On wild birds it's darker. 

Not dry and tasteless. Lol

There would be one friend who my daughter and I would invite over when ever I fixed a turkey. 

Cut the whole breast out for him. Took home what he didn't eat.

Night again Ol Phart!!


----------



## tbone75

Back felt good most of the day yesterday ! Went to bed , hr. later I was back up hurting bad ? Up and down all night ! Now it won't let me sleep at all !

I not beaching much , I am alive to feel it ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey John , send your firewood kid up here , the deer were 10' from the back door , he can shoot 2 up here this year .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , send your firewood kid up here , the deer were 10' from the back door , he can shoot 2 up here this year .



Bout the same here , I just won't let him sit in the house and shoot . LOL And he can get 6 of them PIAS ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Highs in the 50s and lows in the 40s this week ! May be burning some wood !


----------



## dancan

40 here right now but we still have 60's for the week , great woods and cutting temps !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 40 here right now but we still have 60's for the week , great woods and cutting temps !



Yes it is ! 50 - 60 is just right for cutting for me !


If I could. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dancan

I did some cutting this past Friday at the shop .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I did some cutting this past Friday at the shop .



I didn't do chit ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Yup , I fired up the circ saw and cut some 2x4's , there was sawdust everywhere LOL


----------



## tbone75

I am allowed to do steps today , maybe I can get into the shop ?

Try to member them whackers ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , I fired up the circ saw and cut some 2x4's , there was sawdust everywhere LOL



Hows the leg doing ?


----------



## dancan

Take your time , whackers will be there tomorrow , how big was the list for the bucket 441 ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Take your time , whackers will be there tomorrow , how big was the list for the bucket 441 ?



Got a AF cover stihl need a fuel tank. Could be more , haven't looked much yet.


----------



## Jim Timber

Morning John.


----------



## tbone75

Jim Timber said:


> Morning John.



Good morning , hows it going ?


----------



## dancan

Been walking a bit around in the house with a cane , not flexing the ankle much till I get the official "Go for it" , it feels OK , way different than the first go round , I go in on the 16th , I should have been in on the 7th but they couldn't get me in so I got a little more recovery time on the crutches .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Been walking a bit around in the house with a cane , not flexing the ankle much till I get the official "Go for it" , it feels OK , way different than the first go round , I go in on the 16th , I should have been in on the 7th but they couldn't get me in so I got a little more recovery time on the crutches .



Sounds a little better .


----------



## Jim Timber

From the looks of it, about the same as you. 

I over did it the last few days getting the arch done, and now I'm paying for it with aches.


----------



## dancan

I aint plainin :msp_smile:


----------



## Jim Timber

Dan, did your duck try to molest you and that's why your foot broke?


----------



## dancan

I guess I ducked at the wrong time LOL
Broke the tib/fib at the ankle a little over a year and a half ago , this last trip under the knife was to remove some of the hardware that failed .


----------



## Jim Timber

Here I thought you were just accident prone and didn't want to say anything.  I remembered you being gimped up last summer.

Hopefully they got it fixed up this time. That sucks.


----------



## dancan

Yup , still gimped , will be for a bit yet but I wont let it turn me into a slug , I've got tractors LOL


----------



## Jim Timber

Feel free to send me a spare tractor. lol I still don't have one. :msp_thumbdn: 

Next weekend I hope to see how well the atv tows some real weight.


----------



## tbone75

Jim Timber said:


> From the looks of it, about the same as you.
> 
> I over did it the last few days getting the arch done, and now I'm paying for it with aches.



Starting to ease up now. Pain pill is starting to work !

No idea what I did ? Haven't been allowed to do anything for the last couple days.

You best take it easy today !


Stihl need to get Jerry to take them crutches away from Danny ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all. 

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



Morning Flap Jack !


----------



## Jim Timber

Yeah, I'm on self imposed ultra-light duty for the week.  Gonna load up some .223, probably do some design work for another woods trailer, and maybe fetch some materials. Not gonna do 2 days of out of position tig welding like I did thurs and fri. That was a bad deal. My neck started making grinding noises when I turned my head Friday night.

Next weekend I hope to start moving logs around in the woods. I've got some big oak that needs to be moved to higher ground and put up if it isn't already toast from spending the year on the ground. I'm also gonna get some more deer hunting in before I start making too much noise out there. The temps are dropping, and so it's time to get hunting. Coon trapping opens Saturday too.


----------



## tbone75

Jim Timber said:


> Yeah, I'm on self imposed ultra-light duty for the week.  Gonna load up some .223, probably do some design work for another woods trailer, and maybe fetch some materials. Not gonna do 2 days of out of position tig welding like I did thurs and fri. That was a bad deal. My neck started making grinding noises when I turned my head Friday night.
> 
> Next weekend I hope to start moving logs around in the woods. I've got some big oak that needs to be moved to higher ground and put up if it isn't already toast from spending the year on the ground. I'm also gonna get some more deer hunting in before I start making too much noise out there. The temps are dropping, and so it's time to get hunting. Coon trapping opens Saturday too.



Dang coons are thick around here ! Had to relocate several this year so far ! Had a few trying to get into the house.
Now it seems I am over run with skunks ! :msp_scared:
Deer are always thick around here too !


----------



## Jim Timber

I hope you relocated them to Heaven. 

I'm looking forward to another good year of trapping them. I'm gonna try spreading the traps out more than I did the last couple years, so I'll get them from my swamp as I always have, and the big swamp to the south of me too.

We've got a lot of red fox now, and I don't want to impact them yet since they're doing wonderful bringing my field mouse problem into check - which means no conibears. I need some more dog proof traps. The duke's have been awesome when the mice have stayed out of the bait. :bang:


----------



## Jim Timber

Speaking of skunks... A buddy of mine out in Maine says they love bananas! So if you want to trap them, bait with those. I guess coon don't like them, and supposedly they're poisonous to them so you don't have to worry about getting a coon in your skunk trap and missing the skunk.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I built shelves yesterday to get some saws organized in the storage half of the shop and get a few off the dirt floor on that side. End of the day I realized that there were still saws in the work space with out a shelf! Need more shelves.....

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## tbone75

Jim Timber said:


> Speaking of skunks... A buddy of mine out in Maine says they love bananas! So if you want to trap them, bait with those. I guess coon don't like them, and supposedly they're poisonous to them so you don't have to worry about getting a coon in your skunk trap and missing the skunk.



Yep skunks love bananas ! But you have to get them out of that trap ! LOL I just try to hit them away from the house , far as possible ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Jim Timber said:


> Speaking of skunks... A buddy of mine out in Maine says they love bananas! So if you want to trap them, bait with those. I guess coon don't like them, and supposedly they're poisonous to them so you don't have to worry about getting a coon in your skunk trap and missing the skunk.



I'm pretty sure that the coons up here eat bananas to no ill effect , the type of trap or the swimming lessons is usually hazardous to their health .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm pretty sure that the coons up here eat bananas to no ill effect , the type of trap or the swimming lessons is usually hazardous to their health .



I was always told they would kill a coon ? We had 4-5 pet ones over the years. LOL Fun till they get full grown , then they got to wild ?


----------



## roncoinc

hrumph !


----------



## dancan

If the bananas would work we would have a banana shortage up here . Because of green bin recycling the people that live in the suburban areas are not enjoying the over abundance of these cute and fuzzy little critters LOL


----------



## Jim Timber

Interesting. I haven't tried it yet. I got 2 skunks last year in my coon traps, and coons when I was trying to get skunks. Damn skunks were stalking me when I'd go walking in the woods.


----------



## roncoinc

Know how to get rid of all skonks,coons and possums


----------



## roncoinc

HUGE Nadian squirrel terrorizing Nova Scotia subdued !!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> HUGE Nadian squirrel terrorizing Nova Scotia subdued !!








The bait we use up here for the Giant tree rats , but they sure don't go happily


----------



## farrell

Mornin haters and fellas!

Another wood duck bites the dust!

If I get time I may tear into saws


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

Mowing a lawn today...

Cleaning the shop a bit, and stuffing myself with leftovers.


----------



## IEL

Anyone have advice on what to use for abrasive blasting magnesium?
I have only used sand in the past (real good respirator!) and although I blasted a bit of a mac with it, it seemed a bit too aggresive to the mag....

My dad hinted at getting me a bench top blasting cabinet for christmas, and I was wondering what I should fill it with?

Thinking glass beads?

Maybe use some of this heavy duty automotive paint stripper I got from the industrial supplier before blasting?

Baised on what the can says, it seems like tal strip in an aerosol can. Methylene chloride based.


I have some of this prekote stuff for prepping the mag for paint. Its what they use for prepping mag and alyminum aircraft parts. I figure if its good enough for air canada, and united, it should be good enough for an old saw.

I also grabbed a can of etching primer.

Should be good to go for that big mac?


----------



## IEL

farrell said:


> Mornin haters and fellas!
> 
> Another wood duck bites the dust!
> 
> If I get time I may tear into saws



Never even seen a wood duck out here?

If they taste half as good as they look, it should be a real good meal!


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> Never even seen a wood duck out here?
> 
> If they taste half as good as they look, it should be a real good meal!



They is pretty good eatin 

For the blasting I know some guys use the glass beads not sure what else

Thot I was told sand was a bad idea

Tho I never worry bout painting the saw


----------



## farrell

Wood ducks a very pretty birds!

I would like to get a pair mounted to hang on the wall


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Anyone have advice on what to use for abrasive blasting magnesium?
> I have only used sand in the past (real good respirator!) and although I blasted a bit of a mac with it, it seemed a bit too aggresive to the mag....
> 
> My dad hinted at getting me a bench top blasting cabinet for christmas, and I was wondering what I should fill it with?
> 
> Thinking glass beads?
> 
> Maybe use some of this heavy duty automotive paint stripper I got from the industrial supplier before blasting?
> 
> Baised on what the can says, it seems like tal strip in an aerosol can. Methylene chloride based.
> 
> 
> I have some of this prekote stuff for prepping the mag for paint. Its what they use for prepping mag and alyminum aircraft parts. I figure if its good enough for air canada, and united, it should be good enough for an old saw.
> 
> I also grabbed a can of etching primer.
> 
> Should be good to go for that big mac?



You need soda stuff for mag. I have a bag,will go see what it says in a bit.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You need soda stuff for mag. I have a bag,will go see what it says in a bit.



Yep that's it


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Wood ducks a very pretty birds!
> 
> I would like to get a pair mounted to hang on the wall



Haven't shot a wood duck since I was a kid. Member they were real dark meat. And very good eating !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Haven't shot a wood duck since I was a kid. Member they were real dark meat. And very good eating !



I would say they is red meat!

Yes good eatin!

Marinated them and wrapped them in bacon and grilled them last time

Yum!


----------



## IEL

farrell said:


> I would say they is red meat!
> 
> Yes good eatin!
> 
> Marinated them and wrapped them in bacon and grilled them last time
> 
> Yum!



That sounds really good.....


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> That sounds really good.....



'Twas!


----------



## farrell

Got paid from flooding the city!

Now to see bout parts


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I was always told they would kill a coon ? We had 4-5 pet ones over the years. LOL Fun till they get full grown , then they got to wild ?



They learned it from you John. 

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Playing in traffic this morning....fun times it is. I love dodging cars on a divided 4 lane. They did give me a target vest to wear. 

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## dancan

I wouldn't get caught up here playin in 4 lanes unless you have a licensed sign crew with at least a 1/2 mile of signage , fine for you LOL , speeding fines are also double in the construction zone , that must be why it takes twice as long to get roadwork done with the government workers or on government contracts LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> I wouldn't get caught up here playin in 4 lanes unless you have a licensed sign crew with at least a 1/2 mile of signage , fine for you LOL , speeding fines are also double in the construction zone , that must be why it takes twice as long to get roadwork done with the government workers or on government contracts LOL



I'm a certified work zone safety supervisor. Lots of regs and rules. 

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm a certified work zone safety supervisor. Lots of regs and rules.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



I am certified , papers are in the mail ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Dinner time over there Robin ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I am certified , papers are in the mail ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I can get some people to certify I'm a specific hole.... 

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm a certified work zone safety supervisor. Lots of regs and rules.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



Jimmy I could use you to direct this goofy driver.....he ain't much.....he whanged the passenger side mirror on a lamp post today....OL and I walked everywhere we could....was at the rooftop Gravity Bar at the Guinness plant having a free pt by 11:00AM....got a free coupon for another from a non drinking Q-tip..


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I can get some people to certify I'm a specific hole....
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Looks like the Linkabus is back .
Robin , give the busdriver a chance , he's driving on the wrong side of the road LOL


----------



## dancan

Looks like I haveta use my tapatalk comunicator.


----------



## dancan

Maybe Robin's driver is from team Linkabus ...


----------



## dancan

Sorta back up on the puter , reply page don't look right .


----------



## tbone75

Back up for a few seconds ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75

Been a Super Slug again today , stupid back don't want to do nuttin . Maybe after the 3rd cotton candy ? LOL

Sure beats feeling nuttin !


----------



## tbone75

Gonna be a bigger Slug !

Eyes won't stay open ! LOL

Nap time !


----------



## farrell

Figuring out what parts I need.......

Case splitter

Clutch removal tool

3 gasket sets with seals

2 sets of bearings

2 carb kits for 2171s

Carb kit for 346

Have to get some other parts for one 2171 but this should get the 346,372, and one 2171 goin

Oh and don't forget the lil freakin orings!


----------



## IEL

Got my tool cabinet moved to its new bench.

Tomorrow I should get my bench cleared off.....


I might do a better restoration on a few saws I have....

My paint department was lacking then.....

Looked great at first, but now its chipping and peeling.....

Good lesson, never apply cheap rattle can lacquer over powder coat..... It will stick for about a month....... LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Jimmy I could use you to direct this goofy driver.....he ain't much.....he whanged the passenger side mirror on a lamp post today....OL and I walked everywhere we could....was at the rooftop Gravity Bar at the Guinness plant having a free pt by 11:00AM....got a free coupon for another from a non drinking Q-tip..



Some there is no hope for. I once saw a tow truck driver hook to an F150 and take out the door, fender, and bumper of the F150 in the first 15'. No helping him either.

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Figuring out what parts I need.......
> 
> Case splitter
> 
> Clutch removal tool
> 
> 3 gasket sets with seals
> 
> 2 sets of bearings
> 
> 2 carb kits for 2171s
> 
> Carb kit for 346
> 
> Have to get some other parts for one 2171 but this should get the 346,372, and one 2171 goin
> 
> Oh and don't forget the lil freakin orings!



Case splitter is an awesome tool. I had serious reservations....after using it once...all that fear was gone. 

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Case splitter is an awesome tool. I had serious reservations....after using it once...all that fear was gone.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



Just didn't want to spend the money

But then again I don't wanna pound on things with the BFH!

Lot of sore fingers last time!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Just didn't want to spend the money
> 
> But then again I don't wanna pound on things with the BFH!
> 
> Lot of sore fingers last time!!



You will be very happy you have once you use it ! They work very slick !


----------



## tbone75

My nap didn't work ? Dozed off about 20 mins. was it ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Just didn't want to spend the money
> 
> But then again I don't wanna pound on things with the BFH!
> 
> Lot of sore fingers last time!!



Well when you pop the first one apart, you'll thank your self. By saw # 3, you'll go this is easy! 

If you have a bench vise, grab the square tube in the vise with the vise oriented 90* from normal. With the piston removed, you can let the rod hang in between the jaws of the tool and hold the case with one hand, and run the T handle with the other. 30 second job, 45 seconds if you pull a swig of beer in between halves. 


One more thing, if you are going to reuse the bearings, make sure, 100% sure, you have all the oil and residue off them BEFORE you heat that case half. Experience speaking here... you will coke up the bearing and it will be shot in 10 seconds. :msp_wink:

You can do it!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> My nap didn't work ? Dozed off about 20 mins. was it ?



I want a nap... driving in the over cast and rain all day makes me tired! 

I know it's fall though, craved a cup of coffee yesterday evening.. that cool in the air makes me want one!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I want a nap... driving in the over cast and rain all day makes me tired!
> 
> I know it's fall though, craved a cup of coffee yesterday evening.. that cool in the air makes me want one!



Sun shine here ! Rain coming in a day or two. :msp_sad:


----------



## sefh3

Looks like at 7pm EST tonight they are taking the server down and remove the link bucks stuff.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Looks like at 7pm EST tonight they are taking the server down and remove the link bucks stuff.



Where did you see/hear that ??


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Looks like at 7pm EST tonight they are taking the server down and remove the link bucks stuff.



Sure hope they fix this sucker !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Sun shine here ! Rain coming in a day or two. :msp_sad:



Enjoy it while you have it!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Enjoy it while you have it!



Gonna go mow grass now. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Gonna go mow grass now. LOL



Got the mowing done yesterday. Still need to trim and spray but can't spray when it keeps raining!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all. Moving stuff all night at work. 

Waiting for crane!!


----------



## little possum

Quack Whack 



Happy Thanksgiving Dano, Jerry, and Geoff


----------



## dancan

Thanks LP !
When you have yours , get your mom to make a squash pie , have it cold with real whipcream or good vanilla icecream :smile2:


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Thanks LP !
> When you have yours , get your mom to make a squash pie , have it cold with real whipcream or good vanilla icecream :smile2:



How bout punkin ?


----------



## dancan

Way better than pumpkin pie , way better .


----------



## tbone75

Got all but bout a 1/4 of the yard done. OL said I did nuff for the day , go sit down ! :msp_angry: :msp_biggrin:
Should finish it tomorrow,if it don't rain ?

Sausage gravy smashed taters and biscuits fer supper ! YUMMY !!


Least I got to do something today !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Way better than pumpkin pie , way better .



Mom use to make pies out of some kind of squash ? White and green striped with a long neck ? Way better than punkin !


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , Robin might have an "Attendant" but it's a good thing you have a "Minder" LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Mom use to make pies out of some kind of squash ? White and green striped with a long neck ? Way better than punkin !



Just make it with butternut squash , almost the same recipe as pumpkin .
Ate 1 pie yesterday , ate 1 pie today


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmm , Robin might have an "Attendant" but it's a good thing you have a "Minder" LOL



I was gonna finish it today ! :msp_sad:

But I was told I wasn't ! :msp_unsure:


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Just make it with butternut squash , almost the same recipe as pumpkin .
> Ate 1 pie yesterday , ate 1 pie today



Geez fat kid!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just make it with butternut squash , almost the same recipe as pumpkin .
> Ate 1 pie yesterday , ate 1 pie today



Dang PIG !!


----------



## farrell

Stupid banks!

Closed on a Monday?

I had bankin to do!

It's BS bein closed for nadian thanksgiving!


----------



## tbone75

I hear taters getting mashed ! 

Time to feed the Slug !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang PIG !!



Cripes! One pie is only nuff fer one meal, after eating first 3 courses/ plates of whatever for sup. Couldn`t survive on less.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Stupid banks!
> 
> Closed on a Monday?
> 
> I had bankin to do!
> 
> It's BS bein closed for nadian thanksgiving!



You sayin that Obama still lets youse guys withdraw cash? Thought he has the country locked down, keepin all the cash fer hisself......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thought the ole Jonsered bit the biscuit today, started running real lean and the chain was running the same speed the engine was turning. After work I tore into it and its now running fine again.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> got all but bout a 1/4 of the yard done. Ol said i did nuff for the day , go sit down ! :msp_angry: :msp_biggrin:
> Should finish it tomorrow,if it don't rain ?
> 
> Sausage gravy smashed taters and biscuits fer supper ! Yummy !!
> 
> 
> Least i got to do something today !!




salt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............salt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....salt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shame,,,,,,,shame,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,shame !!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Looks like the Linkabus is back .
> Robin , give the busdriver a chance , he's driving on the wrong side of the road LOL



Which side is that??....He uses 'em both as needed!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Which side is that??....He uses 'em both as needed!!!



Why waste good road? If it is there...USE IT!

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> You sayin that Obama still lets youse guys withdraw cash? Thought he has the country locked down, keepin all the cash fer hisself......LOL



No

ATM down too!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> salt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............salt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....salt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Shame,,,,,,,shame,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,shame !!



Very little salt in it ! Didn't add any like I usually do ! :msp_razz:


----------



## IEL

Got the lawn done.

I am thinking of making myself a bucket of some super duty carb cleaner for soaking the ones that have been full of the same fuel for 35 years.....


Thinking of a mix of 1/3 MEK (I found a place that has it) 1/3 toluene and 1/3 naphtha.

Should be some good, toxic, powerful stuff!

Any thoughts or suggestions?
Yes, a pair of industrial grade butyl gloves will be included..... LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Different driver took the whole bunch of us Q-tips out to a place called the "Merry Plowboy" for dinner tonight....Had to buy your own beverages but the food was in the trip. Real good grub...homemade stuff..Had three guys wailing out ballards and other great Irish tunage. Bass guitar...'elctric fiddle and regular hollow body guitar....Wicked good!! Then a troupe of three ladys and two guys doing Irish step dancing...again wicked good...I meen really, really good.....best evening of the whole trip so far.....and not just because our "driver" didn't come...bet he has trouble before the trip is over.....not with me...more likely with some of the wimin.....some don't seem to be takin' a shine to him either...LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> Got the lawn done.
> 
> I am thinking of making myself a bucket of some super duty carb cleaner for soaking the ones that have been full of the same fuel for 35 years.....
> 
> 
> Thinking of a mix of 1/3 MEK (I found a place that has it) 1/3 toluene and 1/3 naphtha.
> 
> Should be some good, toxic, powerful stuff!
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?
> Yes, a pair of industrial grade butyl gloves will be included..... LOL



Don't be mixing solvents like that. Can go from toxic to flame in no time. 

Lots of Darwin Awards for such things. 

Really check that out. 

Moving household cleaners to clean the toilet have killed many. 

Reactions happen right now!!

No time to run.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Why waste good road? If it is there...USE IT!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



True I guess.......that must be why he uses the sidewalk too!! Gonna git real interesting once we leave the city and the narrow roads go from narrow to real narrow...over here there are no shoulders...8' of tar on your side then trees, stone walls all kinds of chit...vertical from the edge of the tar...no place to go.....previous driver was a real wheelman...cool...calm.... whizzing down the cow paths of the Scottish Highlands meeting loaded log trucks, cars, big 4WD John Deere tractors haulin' taters 45 mph down the road around hairpins etc...never was scared...this guy scares me just starting the diesel....that and he told us yesterday to look out the right side of the bus and see the beautiful sunsetting in the east........???.....he got 1 vote of "no confidence" from me..


----------



## farrell

Go duck huntin or deer huntin in the am?

Decisions..........decisions


----------



## Stihl 041S

IEL said:


> Got the lawn done.
> 
> I am thinking of making myself a bucket of some super duty carb cleaner for soaking the ones that have been full of the same fuel for 35 years.....
> 
> 
> Thinking of a mix of 1/3 MEK (I found a place that has it) 1/3 toluene and 1/3 naphtha.
> 
> Should be some good, toxic, powerful stuff!
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?
> Yes, a pair of industrial grade butyl gloves will be included..... LOL



What about say.......carb cleaner?

It comes in a bucket with a strainer. 

For just such an occasion.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Go duck huntin or deer huntin in the am?
> 
> Decisions..........decisions



You Meen!!!

I gots to work and don't have my old hunting grounds to use. 

Hey Adam!!!!


----------



## dancan

Adam , go to the one that puts meat in the freezer , Rob , go to Jim's or Ron's , they got plenty in the freezer .


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> You Meen!!!
> 
> I gots to work and don't have my old hunting grounds to use.
> 
> Hey Adam!!!!



Told you to come up and go huntin!

Hey Rob!


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Adam , go to the one that puts meat in the freezer , Rob , go to Jim's or Ron's , they got plenty in the freezer .



Well no doubt bout shooting a duck or two

But different story with a deer

Rob!

We should get our ohie huntin license and go to johns!


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Well no doubt bout shooting a duck or two
> 
> But different story with a deer
> 
> Rob!
> 
> We should get our ohie huntin license and go to johns!



Just go down , throw John in the truck , only bring one gun LOL


----------



## IEL

Stihl 041S said:


> Don't be mixing solvents like that. Can go from toxic to flame in no time.
> 
> Lots of Darwin Awards for such things.
> 
> Really check that out.
> 
> Moving household cleaners to clean the toilet have killed many.
> 
> Reactions happen right now!!
> 
> No time to run.


OK, point taken!

I figured since they are all in lacquer thinner and carb cleaner (in some ratio), it should be fine.

Maybe just a new, empty paint can filled with lacquer thinner would be a better idea.....

Havent been able to find those buckets of carb cleaner here?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A happy Husky owner,

Echo power saws and parts - Bedford Power Tools For Sale - Kijiji Bedford Canada.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Well no doubt bout shooting a duck or two
> 
> But different story with a deer
> 
> Rob!
> 
> We should get our ohie huntin license and go to johns!


 
What's a license?


----------



## tbone75

Heard a flock of turkeys little bit ago. Sounded like a hundred of them ! Must have been ready to roost , now I know where they are ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jimdad07

In the words of Ron Dondero:
"What up my homies?"
"Word"


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> In the words of Ron Dondero:
> "What up my homies?"
> "Word"



Where is the Smurf ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Heard a flock of turkeys little bit ago. Sounded like a hundred of them ! Must have been ready to roost , now I know where they are ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I could take 2-3 out of the trees early morning using a bow before they caught on. Listen for them the night before, creep in early next morning.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Where is the Smurf ?



I thought he was out scaring small children and senior citizens?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I thought he was out scaring small children and senior citizens?



Naw,...he cut his beard off......LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Naw,...he cut his beard off......LOL



That's the point.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's the point.



LOL,...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

Danny , whacker motors !
HT 75
HL 45
FS 45 - 27cc


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's the point.



Wonder if his face is blue under that white beard, an all blue face would be scary......


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Very little salt in it ! Didn't add any like I usually do ! :msp_razz:



Sausage gravy is 1/2 salt anyway !!!!

read the label !!

sausage has as much salt as bacon !!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Way better than pumpkin pie , way better .



Squash is what you wash out of diapers !! 

not even skonks eat it !!


----------



## jimdad07

There is.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Probably 30% of the wall paper out of the bathroom....a good start! 

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Sausage gravy is 1/2 salt anyway !!!!
> 
> read the label !!
> 
> sausage has as much salt as bacon !!



No label on it ? Fresh ground ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Probably 30% of the wall paper out of the bathroom....a good start!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



Atta boy.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Who mentioned gizzards and noodles?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Squash is what you wash out of diapers !!
> 
> not even skonks eat it !!



I don't eat it , unless its Moms pies ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Atta boy.



You get my message??

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Who mentioned gizzards and noodles?



No gizzards ! Only LIVERS !!! Love chicken livers !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No gizzards ! Only LIVERS !!! Love chicken livers !



Good we'll get along. I'll eat the gizzards.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

As long as everyone is happy...eat what you want!

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Good we'll get along. I'll eat the gizzards.



Dang things wear your jaws out trying to chew them ! My Dad sure liked them ! BLECK !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> As long as everyone is happy...eat what you want!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



Like to , but I am laying off the SPAM .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> no label on it ? Fresh ground ! Lol



salt !!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Like to , but I am laying off the SPAM .



Sorry little buddy.... 

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> salt !!!!!!!



I didn't know ! Its ground up pig !:msp_confused:


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sorry little buddy....
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



Best for me !

I eat very little sausage , maybe 3 times a year !

But laying of BACON is gonna hurt !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Best for me !
> 
> I eat very little sausage , maybe 3 times a year !
> 
> But laying of BACON is gonna hurt !



I'm just the opposite...sausage is my weakness. Put it in a biscuit...ohh boy! Breakfast crack for Flapjack!

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm just the opposite...sausage is my weakness. Put it in a biscuit...ohh boy! Breakfast crack for Flapjack!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



Sounds like my OL. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Start on the shop yet Ron ?


----------



## IEL

Just had some more pumpkin pie.

I love that stuff...

Might have to try making a squash pie?

Saussage and biscuit sounds real good right now.....


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> You get my message??
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



No, I'll check.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> No, I'll check.



Just member you need a 044 top end , or do you stihl ?


----------



## jimdad07

Got it Jimmy, I'll check in with you tomorrow. The morning is pretty well tied up so I'll give you a shout in the afternoon.


----------



## farrell

Hey guys does baileys carry a full range of parts so I can one stop shop?


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Just member you need a 044 top end , or do you stihl ?



Yeah, I need one for that one I rebuilt a long time ago, let me know what you need.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> No, I'll check.



I know you...you probably deleted the damn thing with out listening...or maybe Erma did! 

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Hey guys does baileys carry a full range of parts so I can one stop shop?



Check out HL Supply, real good prices.


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> I know you...you probably deleted the damn thing with out listening...or maybe Erma did!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



I just listened to it, but normally I call back before I listen to my voice mails.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Check out HL Supply, real good prices.



Quick to ship too. I use them a lot for demo saw parts at work. 


Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey guys does baileys carry a full range of parts so I can one stop shop?



Yep


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Check out HL Supply, real good prices.



Got one of their mufflers for my uncles 372

Holding up very nice!

Even the paint!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Yeah, I need one for that one I rebuilt a long time ago, let me know what you need.



Gots to see if I have one ? Think I do.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright slackers...I'm gonna walk these dogs and call it a night. 

Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.


----------



## tbone75

Site is screwing up again ! :msp_mad:


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wonder if his face is blue under that white beard, an all blue face would be scary......



Secret member of the Blue Man Group. LOL


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright slackers...I'm gonna walk these dogs and call it a night.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac on E-10.



Night Jimmy. 


Rick


----------



## jimdad07

Time for me too. Nite guys.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Yup. Did it again. Cleared the room. LOL


Rick


----------



## farrell

Guess I'm takin my buddy duck huntin for the first time in the am

This should be fun


----------



## Stem450Husky

just droppin by to say hey... and to see how behind I am on everything :msp_unsure:


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Guess I'm takin my buddy duck huntin for the first time in the am
> 
> This should be fun



Good luck man. Hope he likes it. 


Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> just droppin by to say hey... and to see how behind I am on everything :msp_unsure:



Hey CornBread!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stem450Husky said:


> just droppin by to say hey... and to see how behind I am on everything :msp_unsure:



Hey Super Slacker ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Good luck man. Hope he likes it.
> 
> 
> Rick



He is stoked!

Gotta find a way to get ducks outta the creek?

Takin the fishin rod


----------



## tbone75

Well #1 & #2 both working tonight ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> He is stoked!
> 
> Gotta find a way to get ducks outta the creek?
> 
> Takin the fishin rod



Lol. No Poodle like Uncle Si?


Rick


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> He is stoked!
> 
> Gotta find a way to get ducks outta the creek?
> 
> Takin the fishin rod



Big treble hook ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Well #1 & #2 both working tonight ?



Yuppers!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yuppers!!!!



Oh my ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan

Wow , who farted ???


----------



## mainewoods

I believe we are supposed to say " break wind" now - after all this is a new site and we must set an example!


----------



## dancan

Geez , is this being ruled like that forest forum place ???
I'm sorry .......I'll watch my pottie mouth from now on in .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sup kids?


----------



## mainewoods

Let's hope not


dancan said:


> Geez , is this being ruled like that forest forum place ???
> I'm sorry .......I'll watch my pottie mouth from now on in .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I hope not too!


----------



## farrell

Mornin boys and girls!

Long time no see!

Off to kill birdzilla and bullwinkle!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure is nice to see the site up again. Good luck Adam.


----------



## Cantdog

Wellnow......this is different...but good to see...Morning All!!!!


----------



## mainewoods

Going to take a little getting used too, but nice to be back


----------



## dancan

Slackerz !!!


----------



## mainewoods

testing-testing


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning! How is everyone today?


----------



## farrell

Pretty view from the ridge overlooking the creek


----------



## redray46

farrell said:


> Mornin boys and girls!
> 
> Long time no see!
> 
> Off to kill birdzilla and bullwinkle!


Bambi not available??Go hunt em up!
RR


----------



## jimdad07

Morning boys, think I'm getting screwed by UPS. I have an angry middle aged female making deliveries.


----------



## farrell

redray46 said:


> Bambi not available??Go hunt em up!
> RR



Almost got bambi last night on my way home from work with truck

Out looking for bambi's dad!


----------



## mainewoods

You mean him?


----------



## farrell

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 317791
> You mean him?



Yep!


----------



## mainewoods

A little "doe in heat" urine and he will find you!


----------



## IEL

Morning guys. Seems this new site was for nothing........ I just got linkbucks again.......



Good to be back though!

My puppy got hit by a car monday, he seems to be doing just fine! Just some bruises and a black eye.


----------



## tbone75

My first post on this new chit !
Glad to see its back up !


----------



## mainewoods

Yup- linkbucks is showing as "blocked" on no-script


----------



## tbone75

This will take some getting use to !


----------



## mainewoods

Let's hope AS is around long enough TO get used to.


----------



## mainewoods

All that work and hackbucks is still here


----------



## IEL

Time to make some coffee... I have this stuff my dad brought me from norway. Really light roast for more caffine, and it seems like the plants were fed weapons grade plutonium...... One mug of this stuff (french press) gives me a bigger caffine hit than 6 espressos.....



Too bad its only sold in norway..... And one cup of ground coffee cost $12 US......... LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hate to hear that about the puppy Geof... and take it easy on that caffeine. I'm a junky on the stuff.. but it isn't really that good for you.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Wish I could get this thing to work in TapaTalk again.. no dice so far.


----------



## IEL

The puppy is doing real well! Just a little limp left. He got off real lucky....


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Morning guys. Seems this new site was for nothing........ I just got linkbucks again.......
> 
> 
> 
> Good to be back though!
> 
> My puppy got hit by a car monday, he seems to be doing just fine! Just some bruises and a black eye.


Sorry to hear that,hope he heals up !


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Wish I could get this thing to work in TapaTalk again.. no dice so far.



I'm using tapatalk again 

Delete the forum from tapatalk

Then re-add it


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Sorry to hear that,hope he heals up !


He seems to be almost as good as normal already! Just a little limp left...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> I'm using tapatalk again
> 
> Delete the forum from tapatalk
> 
> Then re-add it


I had to remove tapatalk on BOTH phones... then add it back. Then and only then did it work.


----------



## tbone75

You guys get the email AS sent out ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You guys get the email AS sent out ?


Nope


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> You guys get the email AS sent out ?


No I didn't...

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Just says not to use short cuts to get on here because its all changed. And how to keep Linkstink from coming up. You guys already know all that. LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Nope


Hows your wife doing ?


----------



## farrell

Good.

Biopsy said benign cysts

Surgery consult on Friday in Pittsburgh

How is John this fine day?


----------



## tbone75

Glad to hear its not real bad,bad nuff stihl !

I am doing OK for a rainy day. LOL Working on a Stihl ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Glad to hear its not real bad,bad nuff stihl !
> 
> I am doing OK for a rainy day. LOL Working on a Stihl ! LOL



You poor SOB!

Should do that outside in the rain so it washes the cremesicle smell away!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> You poor SOB!
> 
> Should do that outside in the rain so it washes the cremesicle smell away!



Cremesicles smell very nice, its the orange Hoosky turds that smell like rotten poo. Man that smell is harder to get rid of than skunk spray.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I just wonder why I don't get the email....... Jerry any ideas??

Adam.....keep us posted about your wife....been wondering about you. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cremesicles smell very nice, its the orange Hoosky turds that smell like rotten poo. Man that smell is harder to get rid of than skunk spray.



Jerry it's ok to admit your a closet husky lover!

Your amongst friends!

We won't judge you!


----------



## mainewoods

+1


----------



## dancan

If your settings were set to "not" receive mail from admin might explain why no mail .
Slackerz !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> If your settings were set to "not" receive mail from admin might explain why no mail .
> Slackerz !



The message would have been sent out as a blanket application, same message to every member, so if you did not get it in your eMail then it must have been blocked by some means.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Jerry it's ok to admit your a closet husky lover!
> 
> Your amongst friends!
> 
> We won't judge you!


 That will never happen, never found or ran a Husky I liked enough to keep it. Even the model 45 I have is a Poulan in sheeps clothes.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That will never happen, never found or ran a Husky I liked enough to keep it. Even the model 45 I have is a Poulan in sheeps clothes.


Oh pushaw....I've seen pics of a very nice 266 that seems to have some shelf space at your place...........lol!! jus sayin....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh pushaw....I've seen pics of a very nice 266 that seems to have some shelf space at your place...........lol!! jus sayin....


Yep , its stihl there ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh pushaw....I've seen pics of a very nice 266 that seems to have some shelf space at your place...........lol!! jus sayin....



Gave that one away,..it was a very nice saw for a Hooskie but it was just a shelf saw. I ran about half a tank of fuel through it, then drained out the tank and carb, it just sat around taking up space after that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I still have a 670 Champ that is as close to a Houskie as I currently have running, it works fine but I don`t use it either. The 590 is the only black n red saw I use any amount at all. I was planning on using the P&C from that 590 on one of my many 500-5000+ saws but it just works so nice as is I will leave it that way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep , its stihl there ! LOL



NOT!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Oh pushaw....I've seen pics of a very nice 266 that seems to have some shelf space at your place...........lol!! jus sayin....




Some people are glad that some pics didn't make the update so no proof LOL


----------



## mainewoods

Sure is quiet in here


----------



## Cantdog

Well...my mistake....I'm sure you made someone's day!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Well...my mistake....I'm sure you made someone's day!!!!!!


Huh this was meant for Jerry's post about "Giving Away" a near new 266......quotes seem pretty random...sometimes quotes...sometimes not...this platform is nothing compared to V Bulletin format......it's got like....10 smilies......can't see who is present in a thread etc....at least I've made it up to the "Well Known Member" status........may get better.......hope......is all we have......


----------



## farrell

Where is Ron and Rob?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well...my mistake....I'm sure you made someone's day!!!!!!



I will be getting rid of a lot more of my saws, got way too many taking up space round here!


----------



## jimdad07

Still fighting on AS? Wow, this is a new record for the last couple of months.


----------



## jimdad07

farrell said:


> Where is Ron and Rob?



Cuddling


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will be getting rid of a lot more of my saws, got way too many taking up space round here!



*Cough*


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Huh this was meant for Jerry's post about "Giving Away" a near new 266......quotes seem pretty random...sometimes quotes...sometimes not...this platform is nothing compared to V Bulletin format......it's got like....10 smilies......can't see who is present in a thread etc....at least I've made it up to the "Well Known Member" status........may get better.......hope......is all we have......



Does that make Ron the "Little Blue" known member ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Jerry it's ok to admit your a closet husky lover!
> 
> Your amongst friends!
> 
> We won't judge you!


Best post in a long time... other wait....not many posts over the last month....still pretty dang good!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Does that make Ron the "Little Blue" known member ?



I would say....yes!!!


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , no multiquote ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> NOT!!


Dang it ! I wanted that one ! And many others you have ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang it ! I wanted that one ! And many others you have ! LOL



Chit,..you got too many saws already,..likely more than I have....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Chit,..you got too many saws already,..likely more than I have....LOL


Not even a small chance of that ! LOL Plus a bunch are headed out !


----------



## tbone75

Crap I am just plain tired ! That pink saw wore me out ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Crap I am just plain tired ! That pink saw wore me out ! LOL



That's TMI!

This is a family oriented site!

What some kid reads that!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Crap I am just plain tired ! That pink saw wore me out ! LOL


Me too. Lowes to get more supplies then home to sort more through the shop. Making room to get cabinet doors in there for refinishing. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not even a small chance of that ! LOL Plus a bunch are headed out !



Well if you really want a nice 266XP a buddy of mine has several that I picked up for him, 6 of them I think. These are very low hour saws that he will let a couple of them go. He only wants to keep 2 of them, its all he will ever use.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Flap Jack has had all he can for one evening...you guys behave. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well if you really want a nice 266XP a buddy of mine has several that I picked up for him, 6 of them I think. These are very low hour saws that he will let a couple of them go. He only wants to keep 2 of them, its all he will ever use.


I have a 266 with a finger ported 268 top end ! LOL And another parts saw,close to all of it. LOL I really don't need another one ! Going to thin mine out very soon !
Thanks anyway Jerry !


----------



## tbone75

May just hit the sack early !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May just hit the sack early !



Nite John.


----------



## farrell

Nite guys

Head to the blind again in the morning

May be better luck


----------



## dancan

You one of them blind hunters ????


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> You one of them blind hunters ????



Yes sir!

It was easier to pack in compared to my climber plus the blind keeps me dry!


----------



## dancan

Get a hold of Farmer Jim , he's got a line on some new fandangled tree stands .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Get a hold of Farmer Jim , he's got a line on some new fandangled tree stands .



I need to invest in a couple more stands that for sure

Especially if the wife picks archery hunting


----------



## farrell

Slackerzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Adam! Where the rest of the slackers?

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning Adam! Where the rest of the slackers?
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!



Mornin jimmy!

My assumption is still checking their eyelids for holes


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Mornin jimmy!
> 
> My assumption is still checking their eyelids for holes


Slack...

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## mainewoods

Seems as though people are hesitant to post since the new AS was implemented. Once I installed No Script months ago, I have had no more issues with hackbucks or any other hacker,anywhere, on any site.


----------



## Oliver1655

I had trouble getting back on because I was using my bookmarks. With the change in software they did not work. When I just typed in arboristsite.com on the address bar I had no problems.


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## tbone75

Mornin slackers !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning John! Nice of you to join us today...


----------



## tbone75

I must have been real tired ? But to long in bed is not good for me.Makes me very slow to get going ! Gotta wait for the second cotton candy to kick in. LOL

Its all good ! Least I am here to feel it !


----------



## tbone75

Don't think I like this new AS very much. The old one was way better ! 

Not real sure I will stay around on this one,may just go with the other thread ? Just wait and see for a while yet ?


----------



## farrell

No luck huntin again today 

The daughter had a dentist appointment this morning wife took her to that while I sat with the lil guy and watched a movie

Spaghetti for lunch

Tore the flintlock down and got it all cleaned up

Never could get the breech plug out of the inline got to take it to a gunsmith

Pittsburgh tomorrow


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Don't think I like this new AS very much. The old one was way better !
> 
> Not real sure I will stay around on this one,may just go with the other thread ? Just wait and see for a while yet ?



It's almost washed out looking to me. I dunno.. hard to explain... I'll see what happens. 


Worst thing is anything before the switch picture or video wise is gone


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> It's almost washed out looking to me. I dunno.. hard to explain... I'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> Worst thing is anything before the switch picture or video wise is gone


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> No luck huntin again today
> 
> The daughter had a dentist appointment this morning wife took her to that while I sat with the lil guy and watched a movie
> 
> Spaghetti for lunch
> 
> Tore the flintlock down and got it all cleaned up
> 
> Never could get the breech plug out of the inline got to take it to a gunsmith
> 
> Pittsburgh tomorrow


Good luck with that ! No idea how they can get it out ? Heat is the only idea I have left .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> View attachment 317871


 
That pict is a survivor, good thing you stored it properly.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Good luck with that ! No idea how they can get it out ? Heat is the only idea I have left .


Imagine they will have to drill it out


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> That pict is a survivor, good thing you stored it properly.



I made sure to give credit where credit was due LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I made sure to give credit where credit was due LOL


 Yup,....LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay so this is the new duds on the old site. Different for sure. Hopefully secure. We'll see I guess.


----------



## jimdad07

Good evening and good night.


----------



## dancan

Hey all , zlackerz and Jim !


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers !


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning super slacker!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning super slacker!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Must be talking to me ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All......this place is looking a little better all the time......more stuff added every day.......post counts and like counts are back I see.......I would stihl like to look at the bottom of the page and see who's on...maybe that'll be back along shortly.....Actually worked on two saws yesterday!!! One was a 455 Hooski just needed a carb tweaking/chain grinding ......the other was that Oh Turdy Six Pro that I had at the shop forever....I told that tool exactly what he should use for fuel and oil....and that is what I tuned the saw to....of course ANYBODY can follow instructions....so off he goes and buys 5 gal of AV gas and some other (than recommended) oil ....then pizzes and moans to me that it won't idle... ....first I had to clean the airfilter (of course)(sigh) and retune that thing for him...both saws cut well for what they were......once the OH Turdy Six got running correctly it pulled real good.....but it is either coming to a carb kit or fuel line or both......I couldn't get it started without force feeding it some mix.....choke didn't seem to close completely......probably needed to bend that convoluted, pizz poor wire linkage to get it to close fully....ran good though...after a fashion.....


----------



## farrell

We arrived alive in the stihl city!

I hate it here!!

Mornin all!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Glad you made it safe and sound Adam.


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Glad you made it safe and sound Adam.


I hate this city!!


----------



## tbone75

I hate driving in any city !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I hate driving in any city !!



AM rush hour!

3-4-5 lanes of traffic headed in one direction

Cars and trucks goin this way and that

Exits and turns and tunnels freakin everywhere

No fun at all

I miss the dirt roads!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

City driving is an adventure. I'll take a dirt road and a slow moving tractor any day.


----------



## mainewoods

Anyone know where the swap thread is- can't seem to locate it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stickies.. top of the chainsaw forum.


----------



## tbone75

The pink 650 is ready to go home ! Cleaned out the oil tank,got it tuned in the wood. Running very nice now !

I like my new to me chain grinder ! It has reverse ! Does a better job , just throws sparks at ya ! LOL
The other ones leave a burr on one side , hard to get that off unless ya file it. I can do it without the burr , just takes a long time grinding very very very little at a time. Even with the new grinding wheels. They just don't do as bad as a stone does. Plenty good nuff for who there for ! LOL


----------



## mainewoods

Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## tbone75

I use a small screw to get the limiters out on Stihl carbs,just screw it into the plastic till it just bottoms out. Don't do it very hard,the adjuster screw heads break ! I learned the hard way !
Then just grab the screw head with pliers and pull it out. Use a long nuff screw you don't have to pull the carb off.

Works on Eekos too.


----------



## farrell

Escaped from the city!

Just got home!

Did more extensive blood work and a CT on her neck

See what comes back


----------



## tbone75

Hope nothing comes back !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hope nothing comes back !!


The doc thinks it's prolly thyroid disease and prolly thyroiditis 

Have to see how bad


----------



## Sagetown

farrell said:


> AM rush hour!
> 
> 3-4-5 lanes of traffic headed in one direction
> 
> Cars and trucks goin this way and that
> 
> Exits and turns and tunnels freakin everywhere
> 
> No fun at all
> 
> I miss the dirt roads!!!!!!!


 
Dirt Roads? That's about all our county roads here, and where I live it's sure been getting busy lately.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> The pink 650 is ready to go home ! Cleaned out the oil tank,got it tuned in the wood. Running very nice now !
> 
> I like my new to me chain grinder ! It has reverse ! Does a better job , just throws sparks at ya ! LOL
> The other ones leave a burr on one side , hard to get that off unless ya file it. I can do it without the burr , just takes a long time grinding very very very little at a time. Even with the new grinding wheels. They just don't do as bad as a stone does. Plenty good nuff for who there for ! LOL




Well if you find it is a better grind.. I may look at rewiring the "New to Me" grinder here to be reverse-able.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hope everything turns out ok Adam.. scary stuff there.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

It looks like since AS took a break.. the fight crew has settled all their differences.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looking better each time I log on, might check in more often.


----------



## jimdad07

I still have a lot of fight in me!.

Nadian bacon is like getting cheated, kind of like getting an orange turd under the Christmas tree.


----------



## mainewoods

With AS down it seems everyone has been pounding the wood pile - took all the fight right out of 'em. A cold 6 pack and they will get their "courage" back.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I still have a lot of fight in me!.
> 
> Nadian bacon is like getting cheated, kind of like getting an orange turd under the Christmas tree.


 What a way to ruin Christmas!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> I still have a lot of fight in me!.
> 
> Nadian bacon is like getting cheated, kind of like getting an orange turd under the Christmas tree.



Ohh Erma eating toys again?

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

mainewoods said:


> With AS down it seems everyone has been pounding the wood pile - took all the fight right out of 'em. A cold 6 pack and they will get their "courage" back.



Come on down to the bon fire I'll get the first 4 rounds... 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got much colder here today,..good time to get the chainsaws out. Think Dan is burning wooden pallets , cutting them up with a circular saw. Gotta get his 023 fixxed up...


----------



## dancan

Saw some flurries tonight while I was cuttin up the 3 pallets I scored on my way home tonight , I used my brand new 12ga stension cord for the first time on my lecticity Kita 
I even picked up a spare 6 1/2 " blade for the cordless DeWalt so I'm ready fer some serious scrounging of that fancy big city firewood LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got much colder here today,..good time to get the chainsaws out. Think Dan is burning wooden pallets , cutting them up with a circular saw. Gotta get his 023 fixxed up...


What happened to the 'Kita? Cut the cord in two again??? That's why you had to get new one right?

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well if you find it is a better grind.. I may look at rewiring the "New to Me" grinder here to be reverse-able.



Its better ! How can I wire my other 2 to run bassackards ? Well just the Oregon,only use the other for the rakers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its better ! How can I wire my other 2 to run bassackards ? Well just the Oregon,only use the other for the rakers.


 
That 064 part show up yet?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That 064 part show up yet?



Yes it did today ! Nice , but not like new really , lots of scuffs on it. Just looks like its been around a long time. LOL It will be just fine with a wax job . LOL


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> What happened to the 'Kita? Cut the cord in two again??? That's why you had to get new one right?
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!



Nothin that funny , the Kita has a moulded cup over the plug that only allows a single plug stension cord to be used , all I have/had at home are 3 plug jobbies


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Its better ! How can I wire my other 2 to run bassackards ? Well just the Oregon,only use the other for the rakers.


I'll find that pic...you need a three position switch.....if search was working.....

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Nothin that funny , the Kita has a moulded cup over the plug that only allows a single plug stension cord to be used , all I have/had at home are 3 plug jobbies



Sounds personal Dan....we are here to listen to your problems......


....then we will pick on you!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## dancan

I have no problems Jimmy , I gots all kinds of little pills to make them go away


----------



## BigDaddyR

Running pretty quick here tonight.


----------



## jimdad07

Evening boys. Starting the shop season out again tonight, starting the fall cleanup just to be able to move. Then the major winter organization will start so I can work on saws. Turned the cow fence on tonight too, going to try to move them after hunting tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Evening boys. Starting the shop season out again tonight, starting the fall cleanup just to be able to move. Then the major winter organization will start so I can work on saws. Turned the cow fence on tonight too, going to try to move them after hunting tomorrow.



The weather guys are saying there may be a snow storm headed your way next week ! Some arctic blast could cause it ? Could hit me too ! I don't even want to see that chit already !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Truck was frosty as I came in.....I may freeze tonight!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Nice and warm in here ! LOL

Just about Slug time ! Not much sleep last night and a busy day for a Slug.

And no naps !!


----------



## sachsmo

Slackerzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## dancan

Sorry I'm late , had to get the furnace flashed up


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Dan. Got that 'Kita fueled up? 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## jimdad07

Taking Wyatt to the woods this morning, hopefully we'll see something.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All......slept worse than John last night.......got that flu shot John nagged us all to get.......intestinal tract thought it could have done just fine without the shot.....better now.......Daughter leaves today on her Great Adventure.....going to Guatemala to volunteer teaching English as a second language....then on to Belize for a spell...then to Nicaragua for some more teaching time...then perhaps back to Costa Rica to visit with old friends she made there before....be back late April...she is doing this all on her own....been working three jobs since she got done college last spring to have the funding needed.....can't say Cantdog isn't a little nervous.....but she has a good head on here shoulders and has been down there before and knows the ropes and customs and speaks Spanish rather fluently......juz th same......she wanted me to wake her up early this morning and make her French Toast this morning ........same as I have for every big sports event or difficult school test, drivers test etc. over the yrs...kinda her "Good Luck" charm...damned if it doesn't work too!!!


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Taking Wyatt to the woods this morning, hopefully we'll see something.



Good luck Jim!

I is in my blind tryin to put meat in the freezer


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sounds like a heck of an adventure Robin!

Adam, Wyatt, Jim....you guys have fun this morning!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Good luck Jim!
> 
> I is in my blind tryin to put meat in the freezer


 If it wasn`t for the challenge and enjoyment one reaps from hunting the endeavour would not be worth it. That`s why its called (dear meat), LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slow over here too !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'll try to tighten up...

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Morning All......slept worse than John last night.......got that flu shot John nagged us all to get.......intestinal tract thought it could have done just fine without the shot.....better now.......Daughter leaves today on her Great Adventure.....going to Guatemala to volunteer teaching English as a second language....then on to Belize for a spell...then to Nicaragua for some more teaching time...then perhaps back to Costa Rica to visit with old friends she made there before....be back late April...she is doing this all on her own....been working three jobs since she got done college last spring to have the funding needed.....can't say Cantdog isn't a little nervous.....but she has a good head on here shoulders and has been down there before and knows the ropes and customs and speaks Spanish rather fluently......juz th same......she wanted me to wake her up early this morning and make her French Toast this morning ........same as I have for every big sports event or difficult school test, drivers test etc. over the yrs...kinda her "Good Luck" charm...damned if it doesn't work too!!!



Hate to hear it made ya sick ! Didn't bother me any ?

Your Daughter is going one hell of a trip ! She must like it down there ! I would be a bit nervous myself. LOL But like you said she knows the ropes .


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> The weather guys are saying there may be a snow storm headed your way next week ! Some arctic blast could cause it ? Could hit me too ! I don't even want to see that chit already !!


T, Good to see Yah Buddy!! Been awhile!! How are you?
Trying to learn this new format! Being the computer DoDo that I am probably will take awhile! Only thing I know how to do is type!! Took it in HS for 3 weeks and quit for a study hall so I could sleep!! Playing sports was always tired!! LOL


----------



## dancan

Robin , sounds like a great adventure for your daughter but I do know where you're coming from , my oldest knows that any foreign travel has to first be cleared by the "Home Office" .



Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning Dan. Got that 'Kita fueled up?
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!



I'm leaving the Kita home this afternoon but the DeWalt with the big 6 1/2" is all charged up and ready


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> T, Good to see Yah Buddy!! Been awhile!! How are you?
> Trying to learn this new format! Being the computer DoDo that I am probably will take awhile! Only thing I know how to do is type!! Took it in HS for 3 weeks and quit for a study hall so I could sleep!! Playing sports was always tired!! LOL


Hey Bobby ! Glad to see you around !
I am doing just fine ! As good as I ever get ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

The Ohh31 lives! They never run good with diaphragms in backwards! Runs real good now and oils like a champ....now to find it a new home. 

Ohhh Ron.......

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Freakin doe almost ran me over on my way to my stand!


----------



## jimdad07

Shot a squirrel this morning, I love my .233, Wyatt almost nailed one with his pellet gun. I can't figure it out but 044 parts keep showing up.......,that makes me excited!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Shot a squirrel this morning, I love my .233, Wyatt almost nailed one with his pellet gun. I can't figure it out but 044 parts keep showing up.......,that makes me excited!


Squirrel with a .223... I'd have never thought of that! What did the squirrel think?

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Squirrel with a .223... I'd have never thought of that! What did the squirrel think?
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!



I shot one with a 7mmWSM once

He was charging...........and it was self defense!


----------



## jimdad07

That .223 is such a tack driver that it's perfect for long distance squirrel sniping yet powerful enough to hunt deer if you shoot them in the head. That's why I took it, if the deer aren't depressed enough to step out then the squirrels and wabbits are.


----------



## jimdad07

Alright, fingers need to get typing. Brought the cows down today, now I just have to make sure my anti-Dancan measures hold up. I hear he'll drive for hours just to breed cows.


----------



## dancan

DSS has a thing fer the teats , I just like to watch .......


----------



## dancan

I ran one of my some guy's MS361 today , first time in almost 2 years , I had forgot how smooth a saw it is


----------



## jimdad07

I have a 390 in my shop to rebuild for a guy, what a POS!


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s a big trip for your daughter there Robin. I know she will enjoy it all the while you will worry about her safety.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I have a 390 in my shop to rebuild for a guy, what a POS!


 
The clamshell saws are not really all that nice to work on.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> The clamshell saws are not really all that nice to work on.



No sir, I am very much not a fan of that style saw. I like mag crankcases and bolt down, vertical cylinders. I've come to realize I really don't care to work on the rest.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> No sir, I am very much not a fan of that style saw. I like mag crankcases and bolt down, vertical cylinders. I've come to realize I really don't care to work on the rest.


 

They really not all that hard to work on, just different and its another learning curve. First one I ever did I swore to myself that I wouldn`t do another, took way too much time to accomplish. Have done 20 or more since and it gets better with each one I do, not really all that bad now. The engine comes out all in one piece and its easy to work on once its out.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> No sir, I am very much not a fan of that style saw. I like mag crankcases and bolt down, vertical cylinders. I've come to realize I really don't care to work on the rest.



Your just spoiled ! LOL


----------



## farrell

We have in fun yet?


----------



## tbone75

Hell yes ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , sounds like a great adventure for your daughter but I do know where you're coming from , my oldest knows that any foreign travel has to first be cleared by the "Home Office" .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaving the Kita home this afternoon but the DeWalt with the big 6 1/2" is all charged up and ready



Yeah...well....she's nearly 20 yrs old...she feels the pull of the road...I was the same way.....that deep itch to go.....it's is hard but you gotta let them do what they aspire to...I trust her judgment....but it don't make it any easier...kinda quiet around here tonight....the Costa Rican Rat Dog is staying with Cantdog for the winter....LOL!! she has already found that "behind th stove" is the best place to sleep!!!


----------



## sachsmo

bunch O' Slackerzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## dancan

I was up earlier but I had to feed the furnace , I'm glad I've boxed up the splitter trash because the smoke from it hides the smell of telephone polls LOL


----------



## tbone75

I been up and down all night ! Dang arthritis is acting up ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I was up earlier but I had to feed the furnace , I'm glad I've boxed up the splitter trash because the smoke from it hides the smell of telephone polls LOL


 Save up some tree bark, its usually a little more moist and it makes a stronger smoke that will help cover up the telephone pole smell.


----------



## sachsmo

If the wind dies down today I may drop a couple standing dead Ash trees that are too close to the lane.

If not, they will be there next week.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I been up and down all night ! Dang arthritis is acting up ?


 You got to get outa Ohier, down south or over to the drier/warmer states like Nevada.


----------



## sachsmo

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got to get outa Ohier, down south or over to the drier/warmer states like Nevada.


You can drop your scrap at my place on yur way out west eh?


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> You can drop your scrap at my place on yur way out west eh?



All you want is the Dolmars ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got to get outa Ohier, down south or over to the drier/warmer states like Nevada.



Dang doc won't let me have the arthritis drugs any more !


----------



## dancan

At least Arther lets you know you're alive


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> All you want is the Dolmars ! LOL




I do like 'em all, but the old SDs have a special place in my heart!


Kinda like me old mopars.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> At least Arther lets you know you're alive



You dam right ! So its all good !


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> I do like 'em all, but the old SDs have a special place in my heart!
> 
> 
> Kinda like me old mopars.



I have most of them from 112 to 143 , only a few run so far. LOL


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> I have most of them from 112 to 143 , only a few run so far. LOL




Need some help?


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Need some help?



Getting them all running , sure ! LOL The only ones that run so far are 116si ,2- 120s & a 120si the 133 should run ? LOL


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> Getting them all running , sure ! LOL The only ones that run so far are 116si ,2- 120s & a 120si the 133 should run ? LOL


Tall order there slug,

Seriously, if you have one that you are stumped on I may be able to help.


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Tall order there slug,
> 
> Seriously, if you have one that you are stumped on I may be able to help.



Thanks ! May need some help before I get them all running ! LOL Gonna take me a while !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks ! May need some help before I get them all running ! LOL Gonna take me a while !! LOL


 

You can do 4-5 a day if they only need fuel related stuff.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You can do 4-5 a day if they only need fuel related stuff.



Hard to say what all they need ? May need some parts too ? Mostly they need someone to fix them ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Another squirrel bites the dust...just got two more while making this post. I'm having more fun than waiting for deer.


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Another squirrel bites the dust...just got two more while making this post. I'm having more fun than waiting for deer.



I always hunt them with a 22 rifle. LOL


----------



## sachsmo

jimdad07 said:


> Another squirrel bites the dust...just got two more while making this post. I'm having more fun than waiting for deer.


Several times I have been tempted to blast one of them pretty tailed rodents.

Never did, but when they scurry up a shagbark it almost sound like antlers rattling.

Believe me, I've had some of them boogers in my sights. Wonder what a ounce and a quarter Lightfield would do to one eh?


----------



## jimdad07

sachsmo said:


> Several times I have been tempted to blast one of them pretty tailed rodents.
> 
> Never did, but when they scurry up a shagbark it almost sound like antlers rattling.
> 
> Believe me, I've had some of them boogers in my sights. Wonder what a ounce and a quarter Lightfield would do to one eh?



Oh boy, bet there wouldn't be much left. I'm using a bolt .223 varmint rifle. I like it cause I can shoot deer in the head with it but still be able to get small game if the deer hunting is slow. I'll eat just about anything I can shoot.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning clowns! 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## jimdad07

He had a bad day.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Night night squirrel

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## sachsmo

Sure would be nice if I could shoot a few things I have eaten, if ya know what I mean?


----------



## jimdad07

sachsmo said:


> Sure would be nice if I could shoot a few things I have eaten, if ya know what I mean?


Don't make me laugh, I'm being bery qwuiet.


----------



## sachsmo

Ha,ha,

I did a conversion,

1.25 ounce slug= nearly 10x the average weight of your standard 55 grain .223

Now be vewy, vewy quiet and be glad you didn't have EXs in your pocket for nearly 30 years.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning clowns!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!



Stripper clown is on the other site ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Ended up four tree rats, enough for a dinner! I love wild game. Just have to clean them up real well and freeze their azzes.


----------



## jimdad07

Oh yeah, the cows are adapting just fine.


----------



## farrell

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## tbone75

I see steak & burgers ! And T-Bones ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I see steak & burgers ! And T-Bones ! LOL


 Yep mee too. Love me some good beef.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure is quiet in here,...somebody better start a fight. Havn`t seen Nikko in quite a while.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure is quiet in here,...somebody better start a fight. Havn`t seen Nikko in quite a while.



Can't think of any dead horses to beat right now.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure is quiet in here,...somebody better start a fight. Havn`t seen Nikko in quite a while.



Husky is the best............stihl is the worst

Dodge rules.............ford drools

Ribeye is heaven....................filet is nasty



That better?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Husky is the best............stihl is the worst
> 
> Dodge rules.............ford drools
> 
> Ribeye is heaven....................filet is nasty
> 
> 
> 
> That better?


Should stir something up ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Everybody can kiss my azz!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Everybody can kiss my azz!




Well that Amish midwife gave my dog a rash. I'm sending her back to you Jim.....please send one that can paint and install trim. 

Ohh yeah...someone emailed and said the Ohh31 squeal was the best saw ever but my asking price was too high. I asked them to offer on it and they said..no they didn't really want it. WTF?

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Oh yeah, the cows are adapting just fine.



They don't look too impressed , all the food is rolled up and on the other side of the barbed wire .
Is that what they call a black Angus or are they just cows ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well that Amish midwife gave my dog a rash. I'm sending her back to you Jim.....please send one that can paint and install trim.
> 
> Ohh yeah...someone emailed and said the Ohh31 squeal was the best saw ever but my asking price was too high. I asked them to offer on it and they said..no they didn't really want it. WTF?
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Put it on eBay, they sell for ridiculous prices on there.


dancan said:


> They don't look too impressed , all the food is rolled up and on the other side of the barbed wire .
> Is that what they call a black Angus or are they just cows ?


 



Now don`t you be gettin all excited over them thar cows, better leave them to DSS, he will be makin a fast trip up to NY state....LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Everybody can kiss my azz!



Grump azz ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## little possum

The LP is back. 4 day mini vacation.. Anybody want to buy a duck boat. lol guys at work was givin me the raspberrys, and reckon they might be right... Evil women


----------



## jimdad07

Man we been gettin slow in here.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yeah well..it happens. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Sure is slow in here , you guys gotta pick up the slack ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sure is slow in here , you guys gotta pick up the slack ! LOL



The new build thread is up!


----------



## tbone75

Adam Ohio deer season, Dec. 2nd to Dec. 8th. gun that is.

Muzzle loader only is Jan. 4h to 7th.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Adam Ohio deer season, Dec. 2nd to Dec. 8th. gun that is.
> 
> Muzzle loader only is Jan. 4h to 7th.



Interesting............


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Adam Ohio deer season, Dec. 2nd to Dec. 8th. gun that is.
> 
> Muzzle loader only is Jan. 4h to 7th.



It's shotgun only isn't it?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> It's shotgun only isn't it?



And muzzle loader or handgun !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> And muzzle loader or handgun !



Hmnmmmmm


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> And muzzle loader or handgun !



Wouldn't be able to gun season but the muzzleloader season has me interested!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!

Mornin fellas!

Off to the woods!

Still after them elusive whitetail deer!


----------



## little possum

Cousins and uncle just got back from a week bow hunting up in Marietta Ohio. Ill be heading to the mtns on NC this weekend in hopes of finding a bear or a hog.. (find it wish some rounds out of the .375) Cause if I run into one on the trail, yall will prolly hear me squeal when I run by Dans house. hahahaha


----------



## farrell

Been bear huntin a few times here in pa

Never seen one while huntin tho

Been charged that ain't no fun


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Man we been gettin slow in here.


Didn't you get the memo ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning guys,

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## dancan

LP be practicin the 100 yard dash this week followed by the workout for the tree climbin event LOL
We should change his handle to LC , Little Chicken LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dan is back at it again ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey ! We lost the rainbow thingy , I was gonna send all you guys some .....


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Hey ! We lost the rainbow thingy , I was gonna send all you guys some .....



I'm glad you can't see me from where you're at, I can almost feel your eyes burning a hole through my pants every time I drop a tool and have to pick it up.


----------



## dancan

Hey , don't you have some teats you should be puulin ???
Get te work !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Remember today,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Remember today,


Thanks to all the vets ! We owe you big time !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Through all of their service, it enables me to have the care free lifestyle that I enjoy. Thank you to all those that have and are currently serving.


----------



## sachsmo

Hey John,

ya see me offer in the Christmas thread?

I will pick her up and bring her back before Christmas.


112 to 143, think i got it covered.

shoot me a PM


----------



## little possum

Little Chicken is learning to run.. Lady friend plays softball, so big strange sketchy dog in her yard the other night, I turn around, and Im the only one still standing there  wahhhhh

LOL And Dano, you can believe that the rifle will not be the only weapon with me. Will have the close range back up, or at least something to put me out of my misery hahahaha


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!

A big shout out to all the vets!

Thank you all so very much for the hard work and the sacrifices you have made!!!!!


----------



## dancan

In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved, and now we lie
In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_Flanders_Fields


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Hey Bobby ! Glad to see you around !
> I am doing just fine ! As good as I ever get ! LOL


Way to go my good friend!! Think of you all the time, what with our same backs!LOL
I've been a month with no pain meds!! Doing Oxygen ( Ozone, in the body bag and Peroxide at night, 60 drops of 35%, 2 oz.) and making veggie juice in my Vita-Mixer! Working so far! 
Still cleaning out! But you figure been on the back meds for 16 years!!! Ms contin, low dose for 41/2! Stuff stays with you cuz it's time released!! Worked for getting firewood but getting too old to bounce back from these horrendous flu's last few years! 
Getting little better and stronger everyday, and as long as I stay the course should be breaking clear soon!! Just like a sinus chest cold thing now! Nothing more than an Elimination!! Have the books on the subject! 
Can't wait to build my 61/272! Other 61 that I got from a good guy in Wisconsin for a $100 is strong and will leave alone!! Love the Old Huskies!!!!
Will be talking!!! GB my friend! Hope all are well!!! Later....


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Way to go my good friend!! Think of you all the time, what with our same backs!LOL
> I've been a month with no pain meds!! Doing Oxygen ( Ozone, in the body bag and Peroxide at night, 60 drops of 35%, 2 oz.) and making veggie juice in my Vita-Mixer! Working so far!
> Still cleaning out! But you figure been on the back meds for 16 years!!! Ms contin, low dose for 41/2! Stuff stays with you cuz it's time released!! Worked for getting firewood but getting too old to bounce back from these horrendous flu's last few years!
> Getting little better and stronger everyday, and as long as I stay the course should be breaking clear soon!! Just like a sinus chest cold thing now! Nothing more than an Elimination!! Have the books on the subject!
> Can't wait to build my 61/272! Other 61 that I got from a good guy in Wisconsin for a $100 is strong and will leave alone!! Love the Old Huskies!!!!
> Will be talking!!! GB my friend! Hope all are well!!! Later....



Sure hope you get back to normal soon ! Good luck with the pain meds ! Don't think I could go very long without them !!
Real glad to hear from you , was wondering about ya !


----------



## jimdad07

Hello boys. Where is everybody?


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Hello boys. Where is everybody?



Hey Jim!

Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Hello boys. Where is everybody?



Couple Ol Pharts are bout drunk I think ? LOL 

I am just plain tired ! Hope I sleep tonight !


----------



## dancan

I was busy testing this Pyccknn Ctahoapt to see if it could make water drinkable LOL


----------



## dancan

jimdad07 said:


> Hello boys. Where is everybody?





dancan said:


> Didn't you get the memo ?





farrell said:


> Hey Jim!
> Didn't you get the memo?



Musta been mesmerized with all them new teats and threw the memo away ......


----------



## tbone75

Gonna be a real early night for the Slug ! 

May just go to bed now ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

What memo is this I keep hearing about? We don't have to visit Dan on them creepy sites where dudes wrastle dudes in their underwear do we?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Think I just seen another tumbleweed roll by....


----------



## farrell

Bunch of slackers!

Snowing and cold!


----------



## tbone75

Snowed last night and cold right now !


----------



## farrell

Slackerzzzzz!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

John what is this snow you speak of? Its just chilly here. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Cantdog

Huh??? Nice and warm right here...72.2 F......at my 'puter....located halfway between the living room stove and the kitchen cookstove!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Guess I could take some pix of that white chit ? NAH ! Waste of time and energy ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> John what is this snow you speak of? Its just chilly here.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


>


Looks cold....

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just wet n dreary here, no snow yet but likely not far off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


>


 Looks cold and quiet there Adam.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks cold and quiet there Adam.



Very nice this mornin!

Lite wind outta northwest 

25 degrees F (very cold, lots of clothes)

It was quite pretty!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Very nice this mornin!
> 
> Lite wind outta northwest
> 
> 25 degrees F (very cold, lots of clothes)
> 
> It was quite pretty!


 

Pretty,..yes. The cold is no fun to sit around in anymore, did it for many-many years but like the warmth better now....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Gonna try knife blade pix ?


----------



## tbone75

You can see how I have the blade tapered .


----------



## tbone75

Made the point. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Now flatten the sides out.


----------



## tbone75

So you can see its a old file. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Shape the handle


----------



## tbone75

4" blade , now the fun part , sanding it down smooth ! NOT ! LOL 

Gonna take a while to dig my tools out , too many saws all around them !


----------



## tbone75

No jigs of any kind , its all free hand grinding on my big home made grinder.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Snowed last night and cold right now !


Hey T, got your Long Johns on? LOL
Spittin snow here and raw as a boil up here on Watson's Hill!! Was out taking Anequs to PT for her truck accident! should be a good pump! another nurse rearended her up in Boston on her supper break!! Got a new bumper out of it. And she's mending up! Tough gal!!!
Been over a month off the back meds and feel much better! Brought in a load of aged oak for the stove and nice and cozy here right now! About ready to fry up some haddock for a sandwich!! Wish you were here!! LOL
Take care T!! Take your vitamins! PS Just played the Mega Millions!!! Play Brother Play! We'll get to Germany yet!!!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Hey T, got your Long Johns on? LOL
> Spittin snow here and raw as a boil up here on Watson's Hill!! Was out taking Anequs to PT for her truck accident! should be a good pump! another nurse rearended her up in Boston on her supper break!! Got a new bumper out of it. And she's mending up! Tough gal!!!
> Been over a month off the back meds and feel much better! Brought in a load of aged oak for the stove and nice and cozy here right now! About ready to fry up some haddock for a sandwich!! Wish you were here!! LOL
> Take care T!! Take your vitamins! PS Just played the Mega Millions!!! Play Brother Play! We'll get to Germany yet!!!



I keep playing ! Maybe some day ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

The start to another very nice knife, good workmanship John. Hope your back forgives you in short order.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What wood are you planning on using for the handle?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What wood are you planning on using for the handle?



No idea yet ? Had no idea I was gonna make one today ! LOL Got lots of different stuff to use ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The start to another very nice knife, good workmanship John. Hope your back forgives you in short order.



Me too !! Its really POed right now again! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Down to 600 grit ! Worked up a sweat on this sucker already ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Not sure how I did that pic twice ?

Now to figure out what handle stuff to use ????? To dang many to choose from !


----------



## farrell

Looks very nice lil buddy!!


----------



## tbone75

Need some help ! Can't decide ?? LOL


----------



## tbone75

On the shelf is Myrtle wood I got from Oregon , the cabinet is curly maple,walnut & cherry. LOL


----------



## farrell

I think a piece of cherry with dark cherry stain be nice!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> On the shelf is Myrtle wood I got from Oregon , the cabinet is curly maple,walnut & cherry. LOL



Or walnut with a dark walnut stain!


----------



## tbone75

OK ,Adam has voted ! LOL

Next ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I know you have some Madagascar teak and Sandalwood somewhere.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know you have some Madagascar teak and Sandalwood somewhere.



Sure do ! Where the hell did I put that ? LOL Gotta go digging !


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> OK ,Adam has voted ! LOL
> 
> Next ?


I've got a an old carbon steel knife I got at a yard sale in the 70's that has a white oak handle! Use it about every day here in the kitchen! Handle is still in fine shape! Oil it once in a while with olive oil!!!


----------



## farrell

Put a nice cork handle on it!

LOL

Would match my fly rods!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> I've got a an old carbon steel knife I got at a yard sale in the 70's that has a white oak handle! Use it about every day here in the kitchen! Handle is still in fine shape! Oil it once in a while with olive oil!!!



I have used Oak a few times ! Makes a nice handle !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Put a nice cork handle on it!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Would match my fly rods!



Nah , way to soft !

Got some Ebony somewhere too ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time to eat ! Wonder what I am getting ? LOL


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Nah , way to soft !
> 
> Got some Ebony somewhere too ? LOL


I've seen a few on some lobster and fishing boats out here! Good thing about them is they float if you drop them in the water!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Time to eat ! Wonder what I am getting ? LOL



Prolly something that causes gas!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Prolly something that causes gas!



Pizza Rolls ! Lots of gas ! LOL 

I love them things ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Looking good John !


----------



## tbone75

My cat wants to help type ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Looking good John !



Didn't think I was gonna make it , back was real POed ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cat got bored I guess ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Put a nice cork handle on it!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Would match my fly rods!


 Put a nice PORK handle on it !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Put a nice PORK handle on it !!



Crispy or slimy ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I dunno what to say on that one John other than its one heck of a good looking knife. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I dunno what to say on that one John other than its one heck of a good looking knife.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!



You guys aint helping any !

Gonna have to ask Angie !


----------



## tbone75

Down to 21 tonight ! That just sucks !


----------



## farrell

I really like wood with good grain and knots for character with the gloss gray stain!

Gots it on two my rifles!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I really like wood with good grain and knots for character with the gloss gray stain!
> 
> Gots it on two my rifles!



Not sure what that is ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Not sure what that is ?



It's laminate which won't help ya......
His





Hers


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My cat wants to help type ! LOLView attachment 318353


 Our cat actually does type although I am unable to read what he types.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> It's laminate which won't help ya......
> His
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hers


OK , I can get all kinds of colors of that stuff. They call it diamond wood. Used it on several knives I made.

But you guys didn't help me much , so I just went with Birds Eye Red Wood !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Our cat actually does type although I am unable to read what he types.....LOL



Yep , I couldn't read it either. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> OK , I can get all kinds of colors of that stuff. They call it diamond wood. Used it on several knives I made.
> 
> But you guys didn't help me much , so I just went with Birds Eye Red Wood !View attachment 318364



Maybe.......someday.......I can purchase an original slug knife!


----------



## tbone75

Wish I could make them like I use to ! Least 50 a year ! Now this one is a real beach to do ! Stihl gonna try to do some more !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thuya burl wood, may make a nice knife handle.


----------



## Cantdog

Good for you John!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Wish I could make them like I use to ! Least 50 a year ! Now this one is a real beach to do ! Stihl gonna try to do some more !



One is better than none!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thuya burl wood, may make a nice knife handle.


Yes it does !! I have made 2 with it !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good for you John!!!



Bout dang time I did one ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> One is better than none!



Gonna be more than just one ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Where is Mongo and the Smurf ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Where is Mongo and the Smurf ?



Stopped by the other place


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Maybe.......someday.......I can purchase an original slug knife!


One of those things some of us can just dream of. John glad to see you playing around in the shop again. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Where is Mongo and the Smurf ?


I called the today...no answer. Both of them into the bottle and fixing to try out the Ronco Hot Tub with the toaster heater? 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Maybe they are making hot laps in the 'vette???? That's a Chevette right?

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

If I can manage to make a few knives I will keep you guys in mind. Not sure how its gonna go ? Hurting a lot tonight . LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> If I can manage to make a few knives I will keep you guys in mind. Not sure how its gonna go ? Hurting a lot tonight . LOL



Don't cause yourself pain and agony on our account!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Don't cause yourself pain and agony on our account!



If I didn't want to make knives I wouldn't ! No guarantee anyone gets one ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Maybe.......someday.......I can purchase an original slug knife!


 Sure happy I have mine, it got used for the first time just this summer but its none the worst for wear.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure happy I have mine, it got used for the first time just this summer but its none the worst for wear.



I think it will hold up to a lot more ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think it will hold up to a lot more ! LOL


 No problem there, it will outlast me , no doubt about that....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

Good idea Jerry !

Slug time !


----------



## dancan

John , can't you set your grinder up differently so as to make it easier on the back , do we have to send Mongo back up so he can re-engineer your work station ????
Or , are you just one of them Huskee owners that think their misery whip is the only way and wont try an alternative LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , can't you set your grinder up differently so as to make it easier on the back , do we have to send Mongo back up so he can re-engineer your work station ????
> Or , are you just one of them Huskee owners that think their misery whip is the only way and wont try an alternative LOL



Need to do something different ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Need to do something different ? LOL



Think about it..get some pictures. If you need a new stand or something...let us know. When we come in April, we can lift and do anything like that you need. Probably find material and all too if needed. Heck I can throw that Miller 110v wire with gas in the truck if you need a welder to build a big metal stand at a different t height. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Think about it..get some pictures. If you need a new stand or something...let us know. When we come in April, we can lift and do anything like that you need. Probably find material and all too if needed. Heck I can throw that Miller 110v wire with gas in the truck if you need a welder to build a big metal stand at a different t height.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


No need for the welder , I have 2 wire and one stick welder. LOL
I will try to come up with something for the grinder ? It is very heavy ! All me and the OL could do to get in there all tore apart ! LOL Mounted on a piece of 1/2" steel , 2hp 3ph motor plus all the other parts ! LOL
I have a metal stand that may work to set it on. have to do some checking ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> No need for the welder , I have 2 wire and one stick welder. LOL
> I will try to come up with something for the grinder ? It is very heavy ! All me and the OL could do to get in there all tore apart ! LOL Mounted on a piece of 1/2" steel , 2hp 3ph motor plus all the other parts ! LOL
> I have a metal stand that may work to set it on. have to do some checking ?


We are here to help and will be there before you know it!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> We are here to help and will be there before you know it!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Thanks Jimmy !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice day to run a saw, -2 C and still out there but no chainsaws for me today. Cut out and remove/replace windows instead....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

21 degrees....Copper until Unc. arrives...brrrrr.....manlift got no heater.....maybe it won't start!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> 21 degrees....Copper until Unc. arrives...brrrrr.....manlift got no heater.....maybe it won't start!!!!!!!


Talking like an employee , not a boss ....Slacker LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin gentlemen!

As the rest of you know it's freakin cold outside!

Got a few inches of the white stuff last night

Stayin home and stayin warm today!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Think about it..get some pictures. If you need a new stand or something...let us know. When we come in April, we can lift and do anything like that you need. Probably find material and all too if needed. Heck I can throw that Miller 110v wire with gas in the truck if you need a welder to build a big metal stand at a different t height.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


 You tell him JIMMY!! When I was filing on guns for a living, I raised the vise 6" and it was entirely different!!!! 

Maybe a Leaner post and then raise the grinder.

One position too long is the killer.

Hey All !!!!!

I can post again!!


----------



## snowyman

Goodnight.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You tell him JIMMY!! When I was filing on guns for a living, I raised the vise 6" and it was entirely different!!!!
> 
> Maybe a Leaner post and then raise the grinder.
> 
> One position too long is the killer.
> 
> Hey All !!!!!
> 
> I can post again!!



Yer right , that one position is the killer !!

Glad ya can post again !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> You tell him JIMMY!! When I was filing on guns for a living, I raised the vise 6" and it was entirely different!!!!
> 
> Maybe a Leaner post and then raise the grinder.
> 
> One position too long is the killer.
> 
> Hey All !!!!!
> 
> I can post again!!



I was telling him... and we aren't worried about your lousy vise we are talking about "The Great John King" and his knife production setup! 

John in all seriousness... figure out what's comfortable for you.. and I'm sure the armchair quarterback slacker crew we are.. we can fix you up! I constantly had lower back pain from working in the shop on *** stuff. I built a "table top" that sits on my FatMax saw horses that adjust up extra tall. BAM! Instantly I can work on saws and other stuff MUCH MUCH longer with out any issues. Now I put everything on that bench to work on including push mowers and such. Very nice to have it at a comfortable level.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I was telling him... and we aren't worried about your lousy vise we are talking about "The Great John King" and his knife production setup!
> 
> John in all seriousness... figure out what's comfortable for you.. and I'm sure the armchair quarterback slacker crew we are.. we can fix you up! I constantly had lower back pain from working in the shop on *** stuff. I built a "table top" that sits on my FatMax saw horses that adjust up extra tall. BAM! Instantly I can work on saws and other stuff MUCH MUCH longer with out any issues. Now I put everything on that bench to work on including push mowers and such. Very nice to have it at a comfortable level.



All my benches were set up to fit me before I had the back problems so bad. I have adjustable seats now , so they stihl work fine. The grinder don't adjust , and I just about have to stand in front of it to grind blades. I don't feel safe sitting in front of it. I have a seat tall enough to sit there , just don't like sitting there ! LOL
I have another plan to make knives , just gonna be a while yet . A hole different set up . Gonna have to learn to do it all over again ! LOL

Boxed up some parts to mail out , moved some chit around to find them parts too ! Need this stuff moved out to the storage shed ! To dang cold right now fer that !
That 2 months of down time really screwed my summer plans all to hell ! Lots of things didn't get done that I wanted done. LOL They can just wait till next year !
Gonna try building some shelves real soon in the basement. That will help a lot !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sounds like a bunch of excuses... 

Nah.. just want you to know you have willing and able labor that will be invading before too long. Heck.. figure out what you need in the way of shelves built, I'll mill up some lumber and we'll help you build shelves in the mobile outdoor storage units.. if the shelves are up.. we can help you tote and sort. I'm OCD enough I'll help you form a map of where what is on which shelf. 

I fully understand not wanting to be in front of a grinder as they like to throw things.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Educate the uneducated here for a minute. 

When you make a knife, you start with a good blank/chunk of steel. Then you just start forming and grinding? No heat treating or anything afterwards because you are using a suitable grade of material from the beginning? 

I'm not making light of the work.. I know there is a bunch of time in those blades shaping and then polishing like that, just trying to figure out the process.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Educate the uneducated here for a minute.
> 
> When you make a knife, you start with a good blank/chunk of steel. Then you just start forming and grinding? No heat treating or anything afterwards because you are using a suitable grade of material from the beginning?
> 
> I'm not making light of the work.. I know there is a bunch of time in those blades shaping and then polishing like that, just trying to figure out the process.



Old files are about all I use. Just start grinding the flat part of the file flat against the stone first to the length of blade you want. The only trick is getting it just hot enough to take a little temper out. Don't wear gloves ! When it starts getting to hot to hold , cool it down quick. Once I grind it down to where the teeth are gone I shape the point. Then back to grinding the point down some more to taper the blade. After all that it looks like a concave on both sides. Then move to the side of the grind stone,not flat against it , just close. I use a piece of wood to put pressure on it. Grind that way till its flat on both sides. There ya have it. LOL The concave is what gives you the taper to the blade.
Shaping the handle I just use the corner of the stone. I don't have any patterns, just do what I like. LOL
Much easier to show you how I do it !! And I will do just that when you get here ! I have showed a lot of guys I worked with how I do it. Then helped them make some knives. Not a dang one of them stuck with it ? LOL Takes some practice to get good at grinding them. Also saves tons of sanding ! LOL
I drill the holes with solid carbide bits , use to do it with a plasma cutter. LOL I mess up a lot of bits ! Good thing I have a friend who takes them to work and sharpens them for me !
20.00 and up for each bit ! I only get about 4 holes per bit ? Sometimes less !

This was all trial and error for me a long time ago. Happen on how to do it by mistake ! LOL I have never seen anyone ever do it this way ? I have seen a lot of knife makers in books and mags. on how the do it. None of them use a stone to grind them,they all use belt grinders.
My stone is huge ! 2-1/2" wide by bout 18" across. Small bench grinders will only do small blades,and get very hot very fast !
RPM on mine is 1750 , most of the bench grinders are 3450 rpm.


----------



## little possum

so... Dan! prepping for bear hunt.. shooting 375H&H... no scope eye! yay! but did bust my nose. thought pop would pee his self laughing


----------



## farrell

little possum said:


> so... Dan! prepping for bear hunt.. shooting 375H&H... no scope eye! yay! but did bust my nose. thought pop would pee his self laughing



Aweful lotta gun for a lil ol'bear!


----------



## farrell




----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> so... Dan! prepping for bear hunt.. shooting 375H&H... no scope eye! yay! but did bust my nose. thought pop would pee his self laughing




I hate to say it LP but DAUM !!!! , that is funny !
I can understand why SP was laughin cause I am and I weren't even there LOL


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> so... Dan! prepping for bear hunt.. shooting 375H&H... no scope eye! yay! but did bust my nose. thought pop would pee his self laughing



Ever think a smaller gun would work just fine ? LMAO !!!


----------



## dancan

Well John , you do know LP is prone to them unexpected events ......
Betcha He'd show up with a tale about a slingshot if he had one LOL


----------



## little possum

Hahah maybe take the RWS .177? Seen guys on the TV do it, why caint I? Dad shot all the .308 tryin to fix a gun for a guy at work. .223/.243 seems small. .25 WSSM is too $, .30-06 is sketchy and supposed to be sold. 6mm is out of the question. Could take one of my Mosins in 7.62x54R. Reckon if I werent a chicken I could take the bow. haha Was just trying to justify owning the .375H&H. Kinda like the .45-70. Just safe queens I guess.


----------



## farrell

.45/70 would be a fine choice and so would the 30-06!


----------



## farrell

Don't worry LP I got the mugnum brow once from a scoped 12ga shotgun!

Five stitches and a terrible headache!


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> View attachment 318445



Ready to move in ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Ready to move in ?



That's where the slave labor will be housed!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> That's where the slave labor will be housed!



But Mongo left ? Must have known what was coming ! LOL


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> View attachment 318445



Nice shop Ron !


----------



## little possum

that old .30-06 (1903- smith corona) stomps like a mule. and .45-70 just has open sites on it, I havent shot it enough to feel comfortable with it. And only has one round... hahaha But last time I shot it, it came loose from my hand and popped me in the cheek.. Starting to wonder why I do these things to myself.

Nice work Ron!!


----------



## farrell

little possum said:


> that old .30-06 (1903- smith corona) stomps like a mule. and .45-70 just has open sites on it, I havent shot it enough to feel comfortable with it. And only has one round... hahaha But last time I shot it, it came loose from my hand and popped me in the cheek.. Starting to wonder why I do these things to myself.
> 
> Nice work Ron!!



You will never feel the gun kick when you gots a bear in your sights!

But prolly feel your nose gettin broke again!


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> You will never feel the gun kick when you gots a bear in your sights!
> 
> But prolly feel your nose gettin broke again!



I have carried a variety of guns bear huntin

30-30, 30-06, .270, 7mm-08, .308, 7mm wsm, .44 magnum, 12ga, 7mm rem mag

Never worried bout not havin enough gun

Just need heavier bullets!

Remember to file your front sight off!

So when you make the bear mad and he shoved the barrel up your arse it won't hurt so bad!


----------



## little possum

Its not broken.. yet. But was beaten severely in a pillow fight with 3 college softball player the other night.. Mise well just break it and get it over?


----------



## IEL

Have we moved backhere or something? Here are some pics of the knife I finished today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> View attachment 318445


 
looking good Ron,...about ready to move in?


----------



## farrell

IEL said:


> Have we moved backhere or something? Here are some pics of the knife I finished today.



Looks very nice Geoff!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks good Geoff, nice work on both.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Have we moved backhere or something? Here are some pics of the knife I finished today.



Looks very good !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> View attachment 318446
> 
> 
> Nice shop Ron !


 
I like that sign over the door.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like that sign over the door.



Where the hell is the Smurf ? I know where Mongo & Robin may be. LOL Into that high dollar booze ! LOL


----------



## IEL

Thanks Guys! Wish I used a better camera than my phone..... That thing makes stuff look much worse than it is..... LOL 


Got a few more of them to make. Blanks cut out, just need grinding.


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> Have we moved backhere or something? Here are some pics of the knife I finished today.



Fine looking nife Geoff. Well done. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Any opinions on this Chinee Carb. Screw missing and spring popped off. 

Does the spring go up in that cut out slot at the top. Tried but doesn't want to stay. 











Dis is burr chit. Lol. 

Rick


----------



## farrell

You talkin the spring on throttle arm?

Helps keep the throttle in place and yes should fit in the notch

Replace screw


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Any opinions on this Chinee Carb. Screw missing and spring popped off.
> 
> Does the spring go up in that cut out slot at the top. Tried but doesn't want to stay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis is burr chit. Lol.
> 
> Rick





farrell said:


> You talkin the spring on throttle arm?
> 
> Helps keep the throttle arm in place and yes should fit in the notch




Adam beat me to it ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Adam beat me to it ! LOL



The iPhone with tapatalk is fast!


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> The iPhone with tapatalk is fast!


Yep. Agreed. Handy too when you're at work. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Guess I'll go out and check the squish on the 350 an see if I can go gasket free. Then see what I can do from there. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

I feel like chit , going to bed ! LOL

You guys have a good one !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I feel like chit , going to bed ! LOL
> 
> You guys have a good one !



Nite lil buddy!


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I feel like chit , going to bed ! LOL
> 
> You guys have a good one !


Night John Boy. 


Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nite John.


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> so... Dan! prepping for bear hunt.. shooting 375H&H... no scope eye! yay! but did bust my nose. thought pop would pee his self laughing


 Oh heck........thats just a bigger 30-06. About same trajectory too.............


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Quick stop in....heading to bed. 

John finally fired up the grinder! Works great. My wheel dressing has a bit to be desired but I'll get it. Touched up an extra chain for the Ohhh31... tomorrow a new home to a firewood guy I know. Good fire wood saw. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh heck........thats just a bigger 30-06. About same trajectory too.............



Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey Rob!


 Hey Adam!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam!!!!!!!!!!!!



How's the vaca comin along?


----------



## dancan

Es zzZlakerez !


----------



## tbone75

Morning


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Dan and John. Its 22* here at the house this AM.. a little nip in the air.

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning Dan and John. Its 22* here at the house this AM.. a little nip in the air.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Its 24 here ! Got ya beat ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Its 24 here ! Got ya beat ! LOL


Well...anything below 35* I think we all loose!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Not pose to get that cold down where you is ! Guess I gotta move farther South !


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

27 here so haha!

Waitin on bullwinkle or bambi to show up........which evers first


----------



## farrell

Rage to the cage!

Ya baby!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Rage to the cage!
> 
> Ya baby!


 

Adam finally get some meat he didnt have to run over with his car ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Adam finally get some meat he didnt have to run over with his car ??



Yes sir!

A buck........big body small horns


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Congrats Adam. Now go inside and warm up.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

This grinder mount works great for me. Nice and high...makes it super comfortable to use. 










Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Congrats Adam. Now go inside and warm up.



Still in our stands

Brother wanted a while longer


----------



## tbone75

I am stihl slacking ! LOL Bout ready to do something ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Don't rush it little buddy!


----------



## little possum

slow slow slow. So why not leave early to come home and pack, but end up on AS checking on my pals (except Dan)


----------



## Jimmy in NC

That's addiction there... you're in good company!


----------



## little possum

Ive got it bad. Hah Ive been here since I was 19 (23 now) First saw when I was 16. Thought what kinda dad would buy his kid a chainsaw. Not complaining. Every time we get out is always fun. Something that kept us busy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

A smart dad... duh!


----------



## farrell




----------



## tbone75

Sure is slow today , on here and here . LOL


----------



## tbone75

Adam shot a Unicorn ! LOL Good size deer tho !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Adam shot a Unicorn ! LOL Good size deer tho !



It's a uniHORN!


----------



## tbone75

You shoot the udder horn off ? I did dat once ! LOL Running across in front of me, I was just blasting away at it ! LOL 3rd shot dropped him. LOL Only hit one tine at least. LOL
Dang kids ! Only 17 back then. LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You shoot the udder horn off ? I did dat once ! LOL Running across in front of me, I was just blasting away at it ! LOL 3rd shot dropped him. LOL Only hit one tine at least. LOL
> Dang kids ! Only 17 back then. LOL



Imagine he broke it off fighting

Broke and infected at skull


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Imagine he broke it off fighting
> 
> Broke and infected at skull


Gross !


----------



## tbone75

Been working on muh knife. Trying to dig out muh tools ! Dang saws is everywhere ! LOL
Got the handle ready to glue on , just need to buff out the blade first. Should have buffed it out before I did the handle ! Last one didn't make is past the buffer ! Broke in 4 pieces !
Nice 14" blade too ! Really made me mad as hell !! A lot of hours in one of them blades !


----------



## tbone75

Taking a back break for a few , then go buff that blade.


----------



## roncoinc

Adam !!!

SHAME on you !!!

poke a sharp stick into a one horned ,,midgit ,LOSER critter !!!

that thing just a BABY !!

caint weigh 100 lbs yet !!

hope it good eating


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Adam !!!
> 
> SHAME on you !!!
> 
> poke a sharp stick into a one horned ,,midgit ,LOSER critter !!!
> 
> that thing just a BABY !!
> 
> caint weigh 100 lbs yet !!
> 
> hope it good eating



Closer to 180-200lbs!

Not a very old deer tho

Good genes!


----------



## tbone75

Ready to glue up !


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Closer to 180-200lbs!
> 
> Not a very old deer tho
> 
> Good genes!


 

Set a new state record eh ?? 

i seen 200lb deer but i prefer mine 70lbs or under..


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Set a new state record eh ??
> 
> i seen 200lb deer but i prefer mine 70lbs or under..



Them young deer are by far the best eatin!

Got myself a ruttin buck...........not as good!

The deer round here get big! Lots of food!


----------



## dancan

LP , I thot I was your friend ...............sniff


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Them young deer are by far the best eatin!
> 
> Got myself a ruttin buck...........not as good!
> 
> The deer round here get big! Lots of food!


 

I wanna know what it weighs when you register it.
think you set a state record !!


----------



## little possum

well I reckon we can be... you treat me just like the guys at work. hahaha. I don't catch any slack at all. eeven catch heck when I go see the lady friend. oh well, reckon that means errbody likes me


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I wanna know what it weighs when you register it.
> think you set a state record !!



Won't get a weight on it 

But my brother and I had a hard time lifting it into the truck!

I shot a buck in 03 or 04 that we couldn't lift into the back of the blazer! Had back up to a bank and slide it in that way!

Buck round here get big bodied!

He had been feasting on corn!


----------



## dancan

Hey LP , I'm glad I'm your frend again  I didn't know you were sensitive but we knew you weren't thick skinned from all the bleedin an bruisin .
I'll be more supportive from here on in , promiss .


----------



## farrell

Both places sure are quiet.......


----------



## tbone75

Where is all the slackers ?

Got muh knife glued !


----------



## little possum

Packing. away.. still. Dont have anything done. Hah maybe if I actually hunted I wouldnt spend 3 hours looking for a jacket, or ammo. hahah. 

Knife looked like a good start John!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Won't get a weight on it
> 
> But my brother and I had a hard time lifting it into the truck!
> 
> I shot a buck in 03 or 04 that we couldn't lift into the back of the blazer! Had back up to a bank and slide it in that way!
> 
> Buck round here get big bodied!
> 
> He had been feasting on corn!


 
Well then your brother and you must be weeklings !!

if that thing weigh 130 lbs you be lucky..
record for bow in penn as far as i can see is less than 200lb so you SHOULD have it checked !

here every deer has to be checked in and weighed.

the reason they are so small out there is because there are so many.

but the feed makes them better eating than what we get here..

even tho you got a crippled midget loser ,,good on you for filling the tag and having fun 

now ifyou want a 200 lb deer go up and visit Robin..

tjhis IS A 200 LB MAINE DEER..


----------



## dancan

Anyone send LP the memo ?
Farmer Jim must be busy squeezin and pullin teats .
Ol Biscuit and Mongo polly tryin to recover .
Ron busy eatin Dubliner and steak now that seafest is over .
John's polly plainin to the wife bout sumthin .
The rest ????


----------



## dancan

I see Ron and LP showed up LOL


----------



## farrell

Musta all went sleepy nite nite!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Well then your brother and you must be weeklings !!
> 
> if that thing weigh 130 lbs you be lucky..
> record for bow in penn as far as i can see is less than 200lb so you SHOULD have it checked !
> 
> here every deer has to be checked in and weighed.
> 
> the reason they are so small out there is because there are so many.
> 
> but the feed makes them better eating than what we get here..
> 
> even tho you got a crippled midget loser ,,good on you for filling the tag and having fun
> 
> now ifyou want a 200 lb deer go up and visit Robin..
> 
> tjhis IS A 200 LB MAINE DEER..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 318543



Nope don't have to check them in or weigh them here!

Chit Ron a big doe round here weighs in around 150lbs. Seen em weighed. And the bucks are bigger!
And I'm talkin live weight!


----------



## tbone75

That is a HUGE deer ! Looks like it should go 300 lbs !


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Nope don't have to check them in or weigh them here!
> 
> Chit Ron a big doe round here weighs in around 150lbs. Seen em weighed. And the bucks are bigger!
> And I'm talkin live weight!


 

Live weight !! LOL !!!

No wonder !!

LOL !!!

Here they are cleaned,no guts,,no heart,no liiver,no nothin inside,,bled out..

Chit,, your 200lb deer lost 75lb rite there !!

If we weighed ours thet way the average doe would weigh over 200lb !!

Buy a chicken in the groc store there they sell em by live weight ??
buy fish there they sell em by live weight ??

you weigh a chainsaw full of gas and oil ??

LOL !!!!!
Just the same going out and doing it with a bow is comendable ...
even if there are enuf of em you can get one easier with a car ,,, the effort put forth doin it the hard way gives you a Gold star and an attaboy !!! 

Glad you had a good time and i hope the meat is tasty ..


----------



## farrell

Nearly froze last couple days!

Almost gotten a couple with the truck and car last couple weeks. 

Gun season in a couple weeks

Gots my doe tag and the wife's tags to fill


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That is a HUGE deer ! Looks like it should go 300 lbs !


 

It's like everything else..

Yous ee the fish ROb caught here ?? the trout ??

looked in pic like 5lb,,but only about3 lb..

EVERYBODY in the exictment gets,,,,,,,,well,,exicted about the size .. 

VERY few people know what a 5lb trout or 200lb deer look like,,and thats understandable 

As long as they enjoy the moment and ahve a good memory it's all good..

and as time goes on fish gain in length and deer gain in weight !!

so ina couple years Rob's trout be 10 lbs and Adams deer be 300lbs !! LOl !!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Nearly froze last couple days!
> 
> Almost gotten a couple with the truck and car last couple weeks.
> 
> Gun season in a couple weeks
> 
> Gots my doe tag and the wife's tags to fill


 

Well then what the heck you doing outin the cold when you got a truck to get deer !!! ???

WTH !!! ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> It's like everything else..
> 
> Yous ee the fish ROb caught here ?? the trout ??
> 
> looked in pic like 5lb,,but only about3 lb..
> 
> EVERYBODY in the exictment gets,,,,,,,,well,,exicted about the size ..
> 
> VERY few people know what a 5lb trout or 200lb deer look like,,and thats understandable
> 
> As long as they enjoy the moment and ahve a good memory it's all good..
> 
> and as time goes on fish gain in length and deer gain in weight !!
> 
> so ina couple years Rob's trout be 10 lbs and Adams deer be 300lbs !! LOl !!



Looked like a darn nice fish , hope ya ate it ! Them things are good ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Well then your brother and you must be weeklings !!
> 
> if that thing weigh 130 lbs you be lucky..
> record for bow in penn as far as i can see is less than 200lb so you SHOULD have it checked !
> 
> here every deer has to be checked in and weighed.
> 
> the reason they are so small out there is because there are so many.
> 
> but the feed makes them better eating than what we get here..
> 
> even tho you got a crippled midget loser ,,good on you for filling the tag and having fun
> 
> now ifyou want a 200 lb deer go up and visit Robin..
> 
> tjhis IS A 200 LB MAINE DEER..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 318543


 
Around here we weigh deer, field dressed. All internal organs out, bled out but with hide still on. Does around 150 are considered large and big bucks 180 and over. My younger brother killed the biggest deer ever in my family, it weighed 242 on our beam scales, 16 points , short legs with a huge body taken on a private 2000+ acre farmland.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Busy night....re-homed a saw and caught up with a good friend. Good times. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Nearly froze last couple days!
> 
> Almost gotten a couple with the truck and car last couple weeks.
> 
> Gun season in a couple weeks
> 
> Gots my doe tag and the wife's tags to fill


 
I feel bad for the poor Unihorn. Yesterday he broke his horn off another bucks azz to show them not to try to mess with his doe and today lights out:-( That other buck is now laughing his azz off and spending the night with his doe.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Busy night here too. Dinner with the wife, celebrated 16 years sober with some friends and now back home and fire built. Wife and animals all melted by the stove. Not a bad day.


----------



## tbone75

The Slug hasn't been a lot of help on here the last few days. Don't have much to say when I don't do chit ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The Slug hasn't been a lot of help on here the last few days. Don't have much to say when I don't do chit ! LOL


That`s ok John,..you still post twice as much as all the rest of us put together.....LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> The Slug hasn't been a lot of help on here the last few days. Don't have much to say when I don't do chit ! LOL


 I may be picking yours and Rons brains some more. Along with every body else. Working on the 350 soon and lots of info on rebuilds and things of that nature are gone from the site. Was trying to find the average stock squish with a gasket last night and no joy.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> I may be picking yours and Rons brains some more. Along with every body else. Working on the 350 soon and lots of info on rebuilds and things of that nature are gone from the site. Was trying to find the average stock squish with a gasket last night and no joy.


Most I have tore into, the squish ends up bout .028 to .032 without the gasket.


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> I may be picking yours and Rons brains some more. Along with every body else. Working on the 350 soon and lots of info on rebuilds and things of that nature are gone from the site. Was trying to find the average stock squish with a gasket last night and no joy.


 John and Ron have built many of those 350`s, they are not my forte as far as saws go. I did rebuild a nice 349 that was riddled with problems from new, it made a real nice saw once properly running with a muffler mod.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Most I have tore into, the squish ends up bout .028 to .032 without the gasket.


 
Is that without any changes to the base or the top of the cylinder? Not planning on doing any of that. Just basic saw rebuild with mild muffler mod and that's about it. Nothing real exciting.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Overtime. Night guys. I'm whooped.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Is that without any changes to the base or the top of the cylinder? Not planning on doing any of that. Just basic saw rebuild with mild muffler mod and that's about it. Nothing real exciting.



Nothing else but loose the gasket.


----------



## little possum

Yee haw!!!!


----------



## dancan

LP's up early ???
Hey LP !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey cowboy....some of us were trying to sleep!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## roncoinc

Worked on the new shop yestday and didnt get hurt ONCE !! 

All siding on now.







before the batten goes on over the boards this stuff goes on the seams..







Some awsome sticky sealant tape will make sure no water gets in


----------



## tbone75

Looks great Ron !!


----------



## tbone75

Dang it I feel rough this morning ?


----------



## roncoinc

I wonder if Adam going to share his fresh venison with us ?


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> I wonder if Adam going to share his fresh venison with us ?


 Bet he;s having heart and eggs for breakfast !!!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Bet he;s having heart and eggs for breakfast !!!



Come and get it!

Mornin fellas!


----------



## tbone75

Were back on !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Were back on !



But for how long?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I dunno?

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohh yeah...hey guys!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Knife pix


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dang John..you sir do pretty work!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Just wait till its done !


----------



## dancan

Looks good John !


----------



## tbone75

Thanks Danny , hope to finish it tomorrow ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just wait till its done !



Yep shiney and very nice!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Knife pixView attachment 318603
> View attachment 318604
> View attachment 318605
> View attachment 318603
> View attachment 318604
> View attachment 318605


 
Looks real nice John. A little sanding to round off the corners and that will be a real nice knife.


----------



## tbone75

Its getting a little better , with lots of sanding ! LOL Watching the boob tube and gabbing on here too ! LOL Got a ways to go yet !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Very i


tbone75 said:


> Its getting a little better , with lots of sanding ! LOL Watching the boob tube and gabbing on here too ! LOL Got a ways to go yet !View attachment 318619
> View attachment 318620


 
Very nice indeed. Somebody gonna have a nice knife.


----------



## tbone75

Thanks Spidy !

I didn't win the 350 Husky. Guess I could build a couple. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Spidy !
> 
> I didn't win the 350 Husky. Guess I could build a couple. LOL


 Yep, me either and I have one to build. Slowly but surely.


----------



## tbone75

Slug time !
You guys have a god one !


----------



## sachsmo

Slackerzzzzzzzzz.

C'mon Bone, shoot me a PM and I will come get one of your old crusty SDs and make it a runner.


----------



## sachsmo

Seems all the great hunters are out this A.M.

The driveway alarms have been ringing since 3 A.M. the White Tails must be getting flushed out of the surrounding stands of Timber.

Them things are safe in my lot, gave up the hunt many years ago.

Now a trespasser better be keeping it real!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Duck hunters woke me up a few minutes ago. Someone has gone through a box of shells with in 1/2 mile of me already this am. Pushing the sun up time a bit.....

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## sachsmo

Ain't got nothing against 'ethical' hunters.

Some of those crazys just come out of the woodwork every White Tail season.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mild morning here, can`t see the sun for the low fog but hope to see it burn off soon.


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys , slept a bit better last night ?


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Slackerzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> C'mon Bone, shoot me a PM and I will come get one of your old crusty SDs and make it a runner.



Not yet , maybe some day if I don't get them all running. LOL


----------



## sachsmo

Well,

have it your way. If you get stuck or need a few parts, let me know.


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Well,
> 
> have it your way. If you get stuck or need a few parts, let me know.



Thanks !
I will do that !


----------



## Cantdog

Mild clear and calm here this AM but overcast with sun peeking through once in a while. Gonna use the morning replacing the trim switch, tachometer and #2 main ground wire on the boat...nice and calm may put her in the water here in town and do some sea trials with the plotter on to check top speed and accurate revs. After a two inch increase in prop pitch it seemed like it was stihl bouncing off the rev limiter and stihl turning over 5200 or so.....but the sea was a bit rough and had dogs, gear and OL aboard so only went to WOT for a few seconds and didn't have the plotter on.....WOT is supposed to be between 4400 and 4800.....this puppy has a lot more stick than the old motor!!!....get better info alone on flat water.....


----------



## sachsmo

Wow 5200?

I ran a 350 Mag with a 19 pitch to get my 20 foot Celebrity to 5200.

A guy I worked with sold his Donzi and gave me a 23 pitch Rapture wheel.

That dude would do 63 MPH at 4100 RPM chine walkin' the whole time!


----------



## sachsmo

It was pure scary on his Donzi, he had a stroker with Dart heads,Gill exhast and the Bravo (1.33:1) out drive.

He got her to 80MPH before he ran out of Huevos.


----------



## tbone75

80 on water is a bit scary for me ! LOL 

I am a wimpy Slug ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> 80 on water is a bit scary for me ! LOL
> 
> I am a wimpy Slug ! LOL


Its not the straight speed that bothers me...its the corners at speed on water...

....that and Oregon Inlet NC...snotty piece of water. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Cantdog

sachsmo said:


> It was pure scary on his Donzi, he had a stroker with Dart heads,Gill exhast and the Bravo (1.33:1) out drive.
> 
> He got her to 80MPH before he ran out of Huevos.


All depends on the boat.....a friend of mine has a 30' Suttfin offshore race boat.....with two 454GMs cammed heavy and two fours on each...80mph in a 3 foot chop is totaly comfortable...stihl talk. My boat is a 20' Seaway with a new fuel injected roller cam and lifter 4.3 GM V6 which is about all this hull shape is good for powerwise...probably be in the mid 40s once I find the right prop....good sea boat though...deep entrance...high bow.....


----------



## sachsmo

3 foot seas is a gale around here.
I like it glass smooth, that Donzi was a low slung speedster, my Celebrity was pretty deep (by inland standards)

That was a true 80 on GPS and he ran out of huevos, not the stroker!

3 foot seas would have nearly sunk that Donzi!


----------



## little possum

Bear hunt was a bust. rode about 6 hours, walked around for about a hour. Hunted 2 hours, rained from 3-4 Made the call and left at 5 haha. Back home last night at 1030. So basically 500 Mile road trip to end up back home. hard to still hunt 50000 acres and hope to find a bear. Oh well. Found a nice place to camp and maybe try my hand at trout fishing. What I need, another hobby! 

And yippe yi yay mother truckers! haha carryin around the .44 mag with 8 3/8 barrel for my backup in a shoulder rig.


----------



## Cantdog

sachsmo said:


> 3 foot seas is a gale around here.
> I like it glass smooth, that Donzi was a low slung speedster, my Celebrity was pretty deep (by inland standards)
> 
> That was a true 80 on GPS and he ran out of huevos, not the stroker!
> 
> 3 foot seas would have nearly sunk that Donzi!


That's why I said it all depends on the boat.....boats usually have a design purpose...and most are a compromise of several factors.....Suttfin was built as an offshore racer..120mph +- in full racing form...no other use....this one was the first Suttfin ever built for recreation not racing...friend ordered it.....about a quarter mill.....just fer fun!!!! This thing will do 60 mph in a 4' chop and you can stihl drink a beer.......but only at the helm and nav stations...center of pitch.....aft of that and the ride is not quite as good LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Been sanding muh azz off !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Been sanding muh azz off !View attachment 318690



Ooooooooooooooooooo!

Shiney!


----------



## little possum

thats a beauty John! Something about the finished product when you hand make it. Not that I have any talents, but sounded like a good thing to say


----------



## tbone75

Got tired of sanding , loaded up 200 rds of 40 S&W. LOL Mongo didn't get to shoot my Sig last time ? Had to get some loaded so he can play ! LOL He likes it real well . LOL

Now I gots to load up 44mag stuff , he liked it real well too ! He did get to shoot it !


----------



## sachsmo

Dat is lookin' real good there John!


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Dat is lookin' real good there John!


Thanks ! Its getting there. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Been sanding muh azz off !View attachment 318690


 Dang !!

looks bettrthen any i got !!


----------



## dancan

Another tank of mix through the 361 today , all split and put away


----------



## roncoinc

Nice warm day today.

worked on the shop..
Dan got all the soffits done nice.

taped more seams on the boards befor the batten goes on.

dint get hurt !! LOL !!

some more tape and will be weather proof .. 

then corner trim and such goes on with tape underneath.

may pick up the back door tomorrow and put that in if enuf time.


can start insulation about any time now i guess.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Still working on trim...but still smiling about this...






Was fun to finally mill something. Tomorrow...we mill more!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Nice warm day today.
> 
> worked on the shop..
> Dan got all the soffits done nice.
> 
> taped more seams on the boards befor the batten goes on.
> 
> dint get hurt !! LOL !!
> 
> some more tape and will be weather proof ..
> 
> then corner trim and such goes on with tape underneath.
> 
> may pick up the back door tomorrow and put that in if enuf time.View attachment 318735
> 
> 
> can start insulation about any time now i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 318737



Looking real good Ron! I know you are eager to be in the new space. 


Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!

Ron, John, and Jimmy..........the projects are looking real nice!

Nephews are over...........way to much noise and ruckus!

I may retreat to the basement and start tearin other saws down


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Looking real good Ron! I know you are eager to be in the new space.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


 


Jimmy in NC said:


> Looking real good Ron! I know you are eager to be in the new space.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


 

Yeh,, eager to be able to work on saws WARM !! LOL!!

But you should be able to mill outside for awhile yet,,and that wood looks good but not familiar with that type.
is it softwood or hard ??


----------



## tbone75

Shop looks great Ron !! 

No way this knife looks better than one of yours !! The red handle one with the nickle silver ins all around the handle ! LOL

I beat Dan on wood today ! The guy I fixed the Stihl 650 for brought me a BIG load of Hickory cut and split ! Him his wife , (my mail lady) and Angie unloaded it ! LOL 3/4 of a cord I guess ? Won't take a dime for it ! He already gave me 25.00 more than I charged him to fix his saw ! He is a old friend I hadn't seen in years , but DANG !!


----------



## tbone75

Loaded up 150 - 44 mag so Mongo can play. LOL And me too !

Now back to the knife .


----------



## little possum

Been shooting a bit of .44 mag here. Dad picked up a little lever gun. Turned him black and blue hahaha. I suggested the .44 instead of the .357, but dont know why he listens to me


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,, eager to be able to work on saws WARM !! LOL!!
> 
> But you should be able to mill outside for awhile yet,,and that wood looks good but not familiar with that type.
> is it softwood or hard ??


Almost 70* today. I was milling in a sleeveless shirt! 

Sweet gum is considered hard wood but is pretty soft. It is one of my favorites to demonstrate saws on as it cuts nice and smooth. Its a crap shot of it'll be worth a toot when milled....its has a tendency to warp and move as it sits stacked and dries. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Been shooting a bit of .44 mag here. Dad picked up a little lever gun. Turned him black and blue hahaha. I suggested the .44 instead of the .357, but dont know why he listens to me


Them things do kick a little. LOL But lots of fun to shoot !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Almost 70* today. I was milling in a sleeveless shirt!
> 
> Sweet gum is considered hard wood but is pretty soft. It is one of my favorites to demonstrate saws on as it cuts nice and smooth. Its a crap shot of it'll be worth a toot when milled....its has a tendency to warp and move as it sits stacked and dries.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


High 60s here today ! But rain tonight and possible storms tomorrow. High wind advisory tomorrow too.

Back to sanding now ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Muh hand is wore out ! LOL Anyone ever try to sand down a file ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Looks damn fine John!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

I'm a dumbazz!



Discovered why my 372 case gasket blew out..........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well share...

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well . 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well share...
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!



The case bolts around the crank loosened up allowing gasket to fail


----------



## Jimmy in NC

That well get you every time...

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> That well get you every time...
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!



Least everything else looks real good!


----------



## Cantdog

Shop is looking good Ron...........you gonna put any winders in it? Or is it you so cheep you don't wanna trade any heat fer light???? Looks like it might be a little dark inside......


----------



## tbone75

Knife is ready to buff out ! All done sanding !

TIME !!


----------



## dancan

zzzZZZzzzZlackerzz !!!


----------



## sachsmo

Got me by two hours!


----------



## dancan

You want a free dog ? Has Husquee blood for sure .
Not much sleep last night and up real early


----------



## sachsmo

Lookin' through some old files and found this for cantdog.

Me old Celebrity, yup she could take some chop!

Looks like she had the 19 pitch wheel on, she would still do 57 with that.

That 23 pitch was the greatest running them long Resevoirs like Cumberland.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You want a free dog ? Has Husquee blood for sure .
> Not much sleep last night and up real early


Shoot the dog ! LOL


----------



## sachsmo

dancan said:


> You want a free dog ? Has Husquee blood for sure .
> Not much sleep last night and up real early


Muh Insurance lady told me NO Huskys!


----------



## tbone75

Wonder if Dan found his rat/dog ? LOL


----------



## sachsmo

Yup,

she said no Huskys,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I seldom follow the rules.

Now the good book says 'Thou shall not Stihl' I heed that rule!


----------



## tbone75

I like almost all of them ! Pass on the Macs . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Don't have much for boat pics on this 'puter...but this is my Seaway out at my camp on the island.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Doesn't look like a 4.3 to me....maybe its too early for me???






Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## sachsmo

Oh Man!

Someday I would like to make it out that way. You truly live on Gods country.

I bet it's that nice all the way up the Seaboard past Jerrys' eh?


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Don't have much for boat pics on this 'puter...but this is my Seaway out at my camp on the island.....View attachment 318827



LOL Nope that a 3.5........


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Doesn't look like a 4.3 to me....maybe its too early for me???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!




Yep...It starts getting nice from about Portland on up.......thousands ands thousands of miles of shoreline in Maine alone..then the Bay of Fundy, out around Nova Scotia then on up around Cape Breton...Newfoundland...take a stout boat and a long time to sea it all.

See if I can get another pic to load.......


----------



## tbone75

May need a boat the way its raining out there ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Same day


----------



## Cantdog

Getting the hang of this a little


----------



## tbone75

Pix are even easy fer me ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Pix are even easy fer me ! LOL


----------



## sachsmo

Pretty, pretty country,

I am a bit of a land lubber, them seas look a bit harsh fer a 20 footer, I would be ascared in a 40 footer!

Ever see any Formula boats out there?

They are made just a few miles from my home.


----------



## Cantdog

Let's see if this'll actually work for saw pics!! A few of the Red saws getting ready for a GTG...


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellars!


----------



## roncoinc

I noticed the pix are bigger when you are logged in !


----------



## sachsmo

Cantdog said:


> Yep...It starts getting nice from about Portland on up.......thousands ands thousands of miles of shoreline in Maine alone..then the Bay of Fundy, out around Nova Scotia then on up around Cape Breton...Newfoundland...take a stout boat and a long time to sea it all.
> 
> See if I can get another pic to load.......View attachment 318830




I can see you're in a protected area, bet when you get out from the breaks it can get real hairy!


----------



## roncoinc

S


farrell said:


> Mornin fellars!


S tihl waiting for venison tenderloin to go with my eggs ??


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,WINDERS !


----------



## Cantdog

sachsmo said:


> Pretty, pretty country,
> 
> I am a bit of a land lubber, them seas look a bit harsh fer a 20 footer, I would be ascared in a 40 footer!
> 
> Ever see any Formula boats out there?
> 
> Not sure what a Formula boat is...got any pics?...I was born on an island...sea can be very unforgiving....but just have to know your boat and what it will do...or won't do.......this is the boat I used for yrs and still do when needed or i'm traveling light...10 mile run out to my camp from the last island you can drive to...
> 
> They are made just a few miles from my home.


----------



## farrell

Gonna take the jug from the 372 to work with me and get it all shined back up


----------



## Cantdog

Hmm not sure why the post didn't come through with the outboard pic.......Anyway...not sure what a Formula boat is...got any pics? I was born and lived on this island so the sea is not that scary to me...just gotta know when to go...when not to go... what your boat will do...or not do!! The outboard is the boat I used to get out to the camp for 12 yrs before I got the Seaway....10 mile run over water from the last island out that you can drive to....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,WINDERS !
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 318835




Ahh...good winders Ron...and a door too!! Looking good....be a great change for you.shopwise...congrats!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Bad water conditions ??

I have to go in and out the merrimac river quite oftenmcan get hairs.
Newspaper acrticle after a 23 ft boat swamped this summer.


the river mouth.
The river’s mouth has the notorious reputation as being one of the most dangerous river entrances on the East Coast. That is one of the main reasons why Newburyport’s Coast Guard station is a surf station, a unit that is specially trained to handle the most rigorous surf rescue conditions.
Surf stations are fairly rare along the East Coast. There are only six of them, the next closest being Chatham and after that, Barnegat Inlet, N.J. They are required wherever the surf reaches heights of greater than 8 feet at least 36 days per year. Those conditions exist at the mouth of the Merrimack.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ahh...good winders Ron...and a door too!! Looking good....be a great change for you.shopwise...congrats!!!!!


 Thank you .


----------



## sachsmo

Cantdog said:


> View attachment 318836



They make stuff up to 45 foot, I be more of a speed freak though.

I saw a sign on a old mans boathouse up in Northern Michigan years ago. It was something like"If God wanted boats made from fiberglass, he would have made fiberglass trees"

I don't think any amount of Imron can hold a candle to real wood.

Here's one of their models that caught my eye,


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Let's see if this'll actually work for saw pics!! A few of the Red saws getting ready for a GTG...View attachment 318834



I see 4 pair of shorts and a pair of pants that are half way to becoming a shorts .


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Let's see if this'll actually work for saw pics!! A few of the Red saws getting ready for a GTG...View attachment 318834


Mornin' Cantdog!! Those are some beautiful saws my friend! Like your boat too!!


----------



## farrell

Decided need to do a lil more polishing in the ports of the 372

Prolly new rings while it's apart


----------



## Cantdog

One more pic...then I gotta get out and wire in the new tach and get that Seaway in the water this morning for the sea trials I didn't get to yesterday....found a failed trim solenoid on my new trim pump (25 hrs on it) had to run to Ellsworth for a new one..put me behind the tide...very calm here this morning so I gotta get about it!! 

This is just another beautiful fall day on the "Rockbound Coast of Maine".......


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Mornin' Cantdog!! Those are some beautiful saws my friend! Like your boat too!!




Hey Bobby!! How goes it???? Thanks!! Just playin around learning the ropes on the "New" AS.....


----------



## sachsmo

Like all them old Jonnjy reds.

Here's one out playin'


----------



## Cantdog

sachsmo said:


> They make stuff up to 45 foot, I be more of a speed freak though.
> 
> I saw a sign on a old mans boathouse up in Northern Michigan years ago. It was something like"If God wanted boats made from fiberglass, he would have made fiberglass trees"
> 
> I don't think any amount of Imron can hold a candle to real wood.
> 
> Here's one of their models that caught my eye,
> 
> 
> View attachment 318839




Ahh gotcha....see a few of those around....but not a lot on the ocean around here....general conditions won't let you use the power/speed. Wooden boats are very nice and always ride better than plastic......but the upkeep is very expensive and time consuming....I don't do much pleasure boating.....mine is used more like a pickup truck on the water....or commuter ...so plastic fits my choice and budget .....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ahh gotcha....see a few of those around....but not a lot on the ocean around here....general conditions won't let you use the power/speed. Wooden boats are very nice and always ride better than plastic......but the upkeep is very expensive and time consuming....I don't do much pleasure boating.....mine is used more like a pickup truck on the water....or commuter ...so plastic fits my choice and budget .....


 Pleasure boating ??

whats that ??
is it like enjoying the ride to a fishing spot ??
or is it like using a lot of expensive gas to ride around for the fun of it ??

your probly killing John with all the pix,,his dialup about as fast as a squeel in hardwood


----------



## farrell

Hey fellas!

Do y'all use a in/ibs torque wrench for the case bolts?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Pleasure boating ??
> 
> whats that ??
> is it like enjoying the ride to a fishing spot ??
> or is it like using a lot of expensive gas to ride around for the fun of it ??
> 
> your probly killing John with all the pix,,his dialup about as fast as a squeel in hardwood



Yep , very bad on Slug Net !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey fellas!
> 
> Do y'all use a in/ibs torque wrench for the case bolts?


I didn't ? None came loose yet ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I didn't ? None came loose yet ?



Nor did I

Not sure why they loosened up?

Thot I tightened them good enough


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Nor did I
> 
> Not sure why they loosened up?
> 
> Thot I tightened them good enough



Does sound kinda strange ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Does sound kinda strange ?



Atleast I didn't have catastrophic failure!


----------



## tbone75

Lucky ya didn't !! I would check everything real good and glue it back together.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Lucky ya didn't !! I would check everything real good and glue it back together.



Got to go get a new case gasket yet

Everything else is good except the loose bolts around crank


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Hey fellas!
> 
> Do y'all use a in/ibs torque wrench for the case bolts?


I just use Wiha T handles....check them while warm....and again when cooled of. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> I just use Wiha T handles....check them while warm....and again when cooled of.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!



I use T handles as well

Never rechecked them tho


----------



## farrell

Oooooooooooo

I can get pics of my grinding!


----------



## little possum

Childhood is alot like being drunk, only other people can remember what you did


----------



## farrell

Right side lower transfer unshrouded and case matched





Left side lower transfer unshrouded and case matched





Intake





Exhaust





Exhaust





Intake


----------



## sefh3

Geez half inch of snow earlier this week now under a tornado watch until 8 tonight. What a crazy weather week.


----------



## tbone75

Knife is done !! Just needs sharpened and a sheath.I used mineral oil on it before I buffed the wood .


----------



## farrell

Coming along quite nicely there john!


----------



## tbone75

Guess I need to work on saws now. Got a guy wanting a 066 & 200T ! I have a couple of each , hope they just need pistons and the normal stuff ? LOL
Also finally found a tank for this 441 sitting here.


----------



## sefh3

John the knive looks great!!! Good work.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Knife is done !! Just needs sharpened and a sheath.I used mineral oil on it before I buffed the wood .View attachment 318881
> View attachment 318882
> View attachment 318883
> View attachment 318884




OOOOOOOOOh.........nice one John!!!!! You stihl have the knack!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Got back from sea trial.....ran great but stihl hitting the rev limiter....limited to 5250 rpm....max WOT 4800......4600 be better...4400 min.......need more bite!!! Another two inches pitch I fear......Mercruiser says one inch pitch equals 200 rpm + or -......36.7 MPH by GPS/plotter.....


----------



## tbone75

Thanks guys !! I just need to make several more now ! LOL


----------



## little possum

Back! Been shooting with dad. I'm afraid I am addicted to shooting plates... I'm not half bad with my wheel guns either. I can be different! Shot a Thompson contender in 45-70gov.. Wow!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Back! Been shooting with dad. I'm afraid I am addicted to shooting plates... I'm not half bad with my wheel guns either. I can be different! Shot a Thompson contender in 45-70gov.. Wow!


Shooting plates is tough to do fast ! Same with bowling pins ! LOL But dam it is fun ! LOL
I had a contender in 30-30 with a 10" barrel ! Didn't take me long to get rid of it ! LOL 45-70 , no thanks ! Bad nuff in a rifle ! LOL


----------



## little possum

Right around 5. something seconds with the 29 S&W in .357. Shot decent with the 686 with reddot the other week. Did the best with the Taurus and Springfield 1911s though. But the tricked Ruger Mark 2s and 3s are fun to shoot. Dad has a 8 or 10" 30-30 barrel for his. Keep it just to get a smile every now and then. 14" .223 stays on most of the time. I shot a older 45-70 in a carbine and it wasnt bad, so I bought a H&R with 32" barrel cause its all I could afford compared to a Sharps replica. That thing stomps like a dang mule. Being a long barrel it burns all the powder. It popped me in the cheek bone last time we had it out. haha. Got a line on a .458, may have to take a look see. Glutton for punishment.


----------



## tbone75

458 ! Punish isn't the word for that one ! LMAO ! 
Any H&R kicks like a mule ! A 20ga in one is BAD ! LOL But a 45-70 ???!!!!! ????? Not me !! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 458 ! Punish isn't the word for that one ! LMAO !
> Any H&R kicks like a mule ! A 20ga in one is BAD ! LOL But a 45-70 ???!!!!! ????? Not me !! LOL



I have had several H&R's and the recoil has been better on all them than most bolt or pumps!

Even the 10ga was better than any 12ga pump I have shot!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I have had several H&R's and the recoil has been better on all them than most bolt or pumps!
> 
> Even the 10ga was better than any 12ga pump I have shot!



Strange ? Them single shots I had all kicked worse I thought ? One bolt action 20ga did kick worse ! It was very light ! Looked like a pine stock on it. LOL 2 shots would leave a bruise on ya ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Strange ? Them single shots I had all kicked worse I thought ? One bolt action 20ga did kick worse ! It was very light ! Looked like a pine stock on it. LOL 2 shots would leave a bruise on ya ! LOL



The worst rifle I can remember for recoil is my current remington 700 BDL .270 win................... it is bad!

Worst shotgun was a mossberg 835 ultimag 12ga bruised me every trigger pull

But the worst gun ever was the TC omega inline muzzleloader I had. Thot for sure it broke my shoulder!


----------



## tbone75

Heard that about all them 835 things. 
A 700 isn't usually that bad , I worked up a load for a friend in his 700 BDL 300 win mag. That did hurt ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Heard that about all them 835 things.
> A 700 isn't usually that bad , I worked up a load for a friend in his 700 BDL 300 win mag. That did hurt ! LOL



The wife's howa 1500 .270 don't kick at all and they weigh bout the same and barrels are the same length


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> The wife's howa 1500 .270 don't kick at all and they weigh bout the same and barrels are the same length



I had 2 Savage 270s , they werent bad at all. Shot very good too ! Just kinda ugly. LOL


----------



## tbone75

These storms may be headed your way Adam ? Very nasty chit !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> These storms may be headed your way Adam ? Very nasty chit !



Ya I know!

Very windy here

Been watching radar


----------



## tbone75

Its moving real fast ! Lights flickering here now.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Its moving real fast ! Lights flickering here now.



Saw nado warnings north and south of ya


----------



## tbone75

Dang letric went off ! Seems the storms are past.


----------



## farrell

We have a storm comin that suppose to be packin 75mph winds!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> We have a storm comin that suppose to be packin 75mph winds!



Yep , just went through here ! Very nasty storms ! Be careful !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep , just went through here ! Very nasty storms ! Be careful !


 
Hope them nders are all gone past you by now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope them nders are all gone past you by now.



Looks like they are. Gonna get colder again now.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Knife is done !! Just needs sharpened and a sheath.I used mineral oil on it before I buffed the wood .View attachment 318881
> View attachment 318882
> View attachment 318883
> View attachment 318884


 
Very fine looking knife John. You got talent man.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Very fine looking knife John. You got talent man.


Thanks ! Glad I haven't forgot how to make them ! LOL


----------



## Mastermind

Sweet looking knife there John.....you still got it I see.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

John that is talent there.....gorgeous knife. 

Been busy most of this weekend working on this damn bathroom. Wife didn't think I'd finish.....and I didn't...but I'm dang close. She has no idea how much work is in one of these the way I do them. Still have a little bit more to do tonight....then a few hours sleep before work. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Slug time !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Flap jack time. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Cantdog

Dewater time.......


----------



## tbone75

Arther says I got to get up ! Rotten bastage !


----------



## little possum

Draggin my behind to work I reckon.


----------



## tbone75

Lots of slackers today ! Where is Dan Can't ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning SLACKERS!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Lots of slackers today ! Where is Dan Can't ?


Dreaming of Husky???

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Cantdog

Nice and slack today.......rain/fog/wind....no copper work today....pay bills....fiddle about.....get the wife's Saab stickered....etc..etc...etc....a regular Ron/John day for me........


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellars!


----------



## Mastermind

Hello slackers.....

Where is the rest of the crew?


----------



## roncoinc

Mastermind said:


> Hello slackers.....
> 
> Where is the rest of the crew?


 Slacking !!!


----------



## Mastermind

I see...


----------



## tbone75

I was real slack just a bit ago ! Sleeping ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mastermind said:


> Hello slackers.....
> 
> Where is the rest of the crew?




We have to go to work so Ron and John keep getting benefits.... Hey Randy!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Umm... where did everyone go?


----------



## farrell

Picked up the venison!

Watching the tv

Makin deer chops and baked tato for lunch!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Umm... where did everyone go?


 
Fragmented...can`t be in both places at the same time.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fragmented...can`t be in both places at the same time.



Or can we?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl can't see if anyone is on this site. Was hoping they would fix that. I asked about it while back.

I loaded up 240 rds of 9mm this morning. LOL Takes a while doing one at a time.

Better get to building saws ! Got 4 to do now ! Would rather make another knife ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Or can we?



Sure , just have 2 screens on same time. Not sure my dial up could handle it ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I gots to build 4 Steels ? 200T,441,361 & 066. The 441 just needs a tank I think ? LOL The others need gone all the way through.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Stihl can't see if anyone is on this site. Was hoping they would fix that. I asked about it while back.
> 
> I loaded up 240 rds of 9mm this morning. LOL Takes a while doing one at a time.
> 
> Better get to building saws ! Got 4 to do now ! Would rather make another knife ! LOL


Either way, good to be busy. Glad to see you being able to be up and around doing what you're doing. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

Gots to say I am very happy getting back to doing things ! Almost 3 months of down time !


----------



## farrell

I needs to check ring gap yet

No motivation

Specially after eatin


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> I needs to check ring gap yet
> 
> No motivation
> 
> Specially after eatin


Slacker


Rick


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Slacker
> 
> 
> Rick



Hey!

It happens!


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Hey!
> 
> It happens!



Yuuuuuup!


Rick


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Lots of slackers today ! Where is Dan Can't ?


You unplug my alarm ???
The boss was pizzed at me this morning , almost fired me for being late he did .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You unplug my alarm ???
> The boss was pizzed at me this morning , almost fired me for being late he did .


Bet yer boss is a real azz !! LOL


----------



## little possum

They will hire you back after lunch for less money Uncle Dano


----------



## tbone75

Tore into a 200T , real nice shape other than the hole someone cut into the crank case ! LMAO !! Yep another saw bit that sucker good ! LOL Got both halves too ! Not sure when I got it , 6 months ago maybe ? Got another crankcase sitting here , been here a good while too ! LOL Arrowhead fixed me up !
Least I am working on a saw ! LOL Hope to get this one done before the 441 tank gets here. Then on to the 066. There are 2 - 361s waiting on me too !!
Jerry , wanna come down fer a few days ? LOL You would have all these others done by the time I get this 200T done ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> They will hire you back after lunch for less money Uncle Dano


 Nah , they make them Nadians work fer free ! Just ask Geoff ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Bet yer boss is a real azz !! LOL




Yup , I even called him an Ahole to his face but he knew he couldn't fire me cause I'm too valuable LOL


----------



## tbone75

You would be just to hard to replace ! LMAO !!!


----------



## dancan

Did Ron have the new workshop watertight ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Tore into a 200T , real nice shape other than the hole someone cut into the crank case ! LMAO !! Yep another saw bit that sucker good ! LOL Got both halves too ! Not sure when I got it , 6 months ago maybe ? Got another crankcase sitting here , been here a good while too ! LOL Arrowhead fixed me up !
> Least I am working on a saw ! LOL Hope to get this one done before the 441 tank gets here. Then on to the 066. There are 2 - 361s waiting on me too !!
> Jerry , wanna come down fer a few days ? LOL You would have all these others done by the time I get this 200T done ! LOL


 
Wish I could come down fer a week, with all my tools laid out and readily available I can turn 5-6 P&C + fuel lines/filter n carb rebuilds per day. Just a matter of organization, have everything on hand, in its place and ready to go.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wish I could come down fer a week, with all my tools laid out and readily available I can turn 5-6 P&C + fuel lines/filter n carb rebuilds per day. Just a matter of organization, have everything on hand, in its place and ready to go.....LOL



Not enough bench space for all your stuff ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Did Ron have the new workshop watertight ?


 From the picts I have seen I would say its mostly tight, just needs some battens over the stiucky tape.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not enough bench space for all your stuff ! LOL


 I can get by with what I can carry into a 10 X 10 X 24" handbox if I really have to. Just nice and faster with everything at hand, especially the battery impact and a full set of driver bits/sockets.


----------



## tbone75

200T crankcase that got bit. LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can get by with what I can carry into a 10 X 10 X 24" handbox if I really have to. Just nice and faster with everything at hand, especially the battery impact and a full set of driver bits/sockets.


I have 2 of them 1/4" battery powered impacts. Sure make things faster !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 200T crankcase that got bit. LOLView attachment 319025



Oooops!


----------



## tbone75

Bet someone caught some serious chit for that one ! LOL Saw wasn't used much ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> 200T crankcase that got bit. LOLView attachment 319025




That looks for all the world like a "RON Attack"......to me......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 200T crankcase that got bit. LOLView attachment 319025


 That thing would take a lot of JB Weld.


----------



## dancan

It just needs a blowout patch LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That looks for all the world like a "RON Attack"......to me......



Dang it !! You may be right ! Ron would do that !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That thing would take a lot of JB Weld.



Lots of it !! LOL


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas!

I'm tryin to decide if I wanna go beer huntin Saturday or not

3 hour drive one way


----------



## tbone75

Hell yes ya wanna go ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slug is very tired !

Time !


----------



## pioneerguy600

WARNING---WARNING,...Smurf going to show up on the warpath!...


----------



## dancan

Ahem , bottom of the page alert went off .


----------



## tbone75

Stihl at the bottom !


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !


----------



## dancan

I won't be late today and the boss won't get mad .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I won't be late today and the boss won't get mad .



Tell the boss to kiss yer azz ! LOL


----------



## little possum

I dont even know why I got up. Haha. slow times at work again. Prolly slip off and do some shooting with 67 Mustand and SP


----------



## dancan

Hey LP !

I'm off to work to see what my Ahole boss has in store for me today .


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Adam!


----------



## tbone75

Sure is slow in here . LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yeah.. I'm out of useful and unuseful stuff to add... unless you want to hear about my bathroom....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ok.. you twisted my arm. 

The update:
So the vanity was stripped of all white paint and then it was stained with a dark walnut stain. Couple of coats of polyurethane and it was sealed up. 3 layers of wall paper were stripped along with the 5-6 coats of paint on top of the wall paper. From that point the walls were skim coated and sanded by some professional drywall finishers and we started recoating. Two coats of Sherwin Williams Super Paint later it was ready for trim. Installed new base board, quarter round (I like quarter round better than shoe) and new finger joint pine crown. New light fixtures were then hung and all the receptacles and switches were updated to new hardware and went to white from almond.

Now I stared caulking and puttying the nail holes. Now if anyone has hung crown against a texture or popcorn ceiling you know how bad it looks until you caulk the crown to the ceiling. Instant BAM and it looks like a million dollars American. From there I went back and put another coat of paint on all of the trim after caulk and putty. Once all of the trim was completed I was able to set the toilet in. 

At this point I have new faucets to put in the double vanity and a deep clean of the shower door aluminum. I took the door out for the renovation and realized there are some spots you just can't clean with it installed so while it's out I'll clean the old caulking out, pol


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like you got it by the azz now !

I am working on a 200T , jug is glued on.

Break time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everybody always on a break in here.


----------



## tbone75

Got this 200T all together , find out if it runs tomorrow ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time to eat now ! BBL


----------



## little possum

Whered all the grumpys go?


----------



## dancan

I'll give ya a free hubcap rotation for it !


----------



## Stihl 041S

little possum said:


> Whered all the grumpys go?



We're here ........watching..........waiting...........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'll give ya a free hubcap rotation for it !


Already sold ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Free oil change if I get the next one !


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> Whered all the grumpys go?



Didn't you get the memo ???


----------



## little possum

Dag gone I missed out again? You guys dont like me, I see how it is. Just cause I am a marsupial?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Got this 200T all together , find out if it runs tomorrow ? LOLView attachment 319084
> View attachment 319085




Looks pretty darn good John.........I meen the work done.....not the Stihl part......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Looks pretty darn good John.........I meen the work done.....not the Stihl part......


I could paint it red !


----------



## tbone75

All I did was swap out the crankcase and clean it up. LOL Easy one !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Free oil change if I get the next one !


Got another one sitting on the bench ! And a PILE of parts in a couple boxes ! LOL
Got 500.00 out of the last one , how much ya got on top that oil change ? LOL And you have to do the oil change down here !


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I'll give ya a free hubcap rotation for it !


 Only if free tire air change included !


----------



## roncoinc

Batten on the front now,,rest not done yet ...









picked up stored insulation and brot it in,,10 rolls in this pic,most in black bags..

have another 25 rolls stored 







notice propane heater ?? 



next pic shows new furnace and cieling material..










cieling going up tomorrow,,will be wearing my new hard hat !1 LOL !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got this 200T all together , find out if it runs tomorrow ? LOLView attachment 319084
> View attachment 319085


 Gee ,John,..that recoil looks brand new!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I could paint it red !




Wouldn't help......Stihl have that cremesickle aroma.....Phew!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gee ,John,..that recoil looks brand new!!


Most of the saw looked new !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Wouldn't help......Stihl have that cremesickle aroma.....Phew!!!!


Maybe adapt some red parts on it ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Your shop is coming along real nice Ron !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gee ,John,..that recoil looks brand new!!


May put a new clutch cover on it ? LOL May not sell it either ? LOL The guy has no idea what the saw looks like yet. I could toss another one together. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Keep the best looking one for yourself, as long as the one you sell is good mechanically.


----------



## dancan

Nice shop Ron ! 
Where's the new hat ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keep the best looking one for yourself, as long as the one you sell is good mechanically.


Just what I may do . This other one don't look to bad either,just not as nice as that one.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

Gots beer camp snacks

Shot the guns this morning 

Ready to go!


----------



## sachsmo

roncoinc said:


> Pleasure boating ??
> 
> whats that ??
> is it like enjoying the ride to a fishing spot ??
> or is it like using a lot of expensive gas to ride around for the fun of it ??
> 
> your probly killing John with all the pix,,his dialup about as fast as a squeel in hardwood





YUP!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## tbone75

I been very busy ! Got one 200T running great ! Fired right up , never even touched the carb ! Got a jug glued on another one , plus got all the parts cleaned up to put 2 more together ! Very busy day fer a Slug !


----------



## tbone75

Need some help ! Saw help ! LOL Can't fix what I need ! LOL
A friend of my Moms needs parts to fix this saw. I have no idea what it is ? He has another saw he wants to trade for the parts. Pic in a sec.


----------



## tbone75

Here is the saw he will trade for parts to fix the other one.


----------



## tbone75

No idea what the second saw is either ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> View attachment 319223
> View attachment 319223
> View attachment 319223
> View attachment 319224
> View attachment 319224
> View attachment 319222
> View attachment 319222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUP!



Used to fish with my FIL off Long Beach Ca. 
Betty Cook used to practice there......oh my!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Used to fish with my FIL off Long Beach Ca.
> Betty Cook used to practice there......oh my!


Betty Cook ??


----------



## tbone75

Ugly Duckling 200T . LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Betty Cook ??


World class Off Shore racer. In the 80s


----------



## tbone75

200T #3 .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No idea what the second saw is either ?


 
The one he is looking for parts for is an Ohlsson & Rice commonly known as an O&R. They made several models using the same compact engine, their engines are actually RC engines mostly used in RC airplanes. The saws are also commonly known as Orline saws.
The Mustang is one model and most of the rest of them look alike,


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No idea what the second saw is either ?


 
That second saw looks a lot like one of the saws made by Root, not sure what model it is.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That second saw looks a lot like one of the saws made by Root, not sure what model it is.


Thanks Jerry , happen to know where parts for the O&R can be found ?


----------



## cheeves

Hey T! How yah been? Glad the sites working again!
Got a load of wood yesterday, and another today! Been a little cold.


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Hey T! How yah been? Glad the sites working again!
> Got a load of wood yesterday, and another today! Been a little cold.


Hey Bobby ! Doing OK . Its getting cold here too ! Keeping the fire going ! LOL
How you doing ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jerry , happen to know where parts for the O&R can be found ?


 Best place to find something would be eBay, whole saws go for cheap cause they are worse n Hooskies, they never run right.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Hey Bobby ! Doing OK . Its getting cold here too ! Keeping the fire going ! LOL
> How you doing ?


OK! Been 6 weeks off the back meds until yesterday! But got good use out of them with 2 loads of mostly white oak! Used the 79cc Dolkita today! Goes thru the wood so fast hardy get a chance to enjoy cutting!! LOL
Great to hook up again! Was getting a little discouraged with the Site last few days! Joined Firewood Forum out of desperation! LOL
Take care my friend!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Best place to find something would be eBay, whole saws go for cheap cause they are worse n Hooskies, they never run right.


Not sure why that guy is trying to fix it? LOL Down in Fla. across from my Mom.


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> OK! Been 6 weeks off the back meds until yesterday! But got good use out of them with 2 loads of mostly white oak! Used the 79cc Dolkita today! Goes thru the wood so fast hardy get a chance to enjoy cutting!! LOL
> Great to hook up again! Was getting a little discouraged with the Site last few days! Joined Firewood Forum out of desperation! LOL
> Take care my friend!!


Sounds like your doing good ! Glad to hear that ! !


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> OK! Been 6 weeks off the back meds until yesterday! But got good use out of them with 2 loads of mostly white oak! Used the 79cc Dolkita today! Goes thru the wood so fast hardy get a chance to enjoy cutting!! LOL
> Great to hook up again! Was getting a little discouraged with the Site last few days! Joined Firewood Forum out of desperation! LOL
> Take care my friend!!


 You must be desperate,...I have heard that the Firewood crew get pretty intense!!


----------



## tbone75

I gots to relax for a bit ! Arther sucks !


----------



## dancan

Middle of page 2 
You share some meds with everyone ??? All get relaxed ????


----------



## Cantdog

Wow...page two......it's been a while since we hit that low.....Good save Dan!!!


----------



## tbone75

Page 2 !! Be bout nuff of that chit !!


----------



## farrell

Sorry I was sleepy tired!

Mornin crew!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl slacking bad over here !

Got 3rd 200T together ! Gotta find a oil cap fer one and fix the carb on #2.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Lookin good!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey John !!!!!!!
I was stuck on the highway today waiting for the follow me truck , perfect job for you I thought , slow and slower all day


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stihl slacking bad over here !
> 
> Got 3rd 200T together ! Gotta find a oil cap fer one and fix the carb on #2.View attachment 319378


 Nice looking lineup, new parts make em shine!.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice looking lineup, new parts make em shine!.


New recoil on one , new clutch cover on it too ! Thanks to a good friend !! I will keep that one, very close to a new saw ! No wear inside at all , it was cut soon after they got it looks like.


----------



## tbone75

My truck died on the OL at her Moms , alternator went. LOL Got it home. Have to fix that tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My truck died on the OL at her Moms , alternator went. LOL Got it home. Have to fix that tomorrow.


 
Must be a Ferd,...the Husquee`s of the truck makers.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must be a Ferd,...the Husquee`s of the truck makers.....


You know it !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been having a hard time getting the smileys to post at the end of a sentence, just figured out that if I post them first and then type in the words that they en d up at the end of that sentence........


----------



## pioneerguy600

ECHO..))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) <((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((<


----------



## dancan

Nah , just some good deals for John .

X

Hmmmm , can't post a pic ???


----------



## dancan

Found it .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> View attachment 319433
> 
> 
> Found it .


Wildthings ! OOOooHHhhhhhh !!!!!


----------



## dancan

Sorry John , should I have posted that in the hotsaw forum ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sorry John , should I have posted that in the hotsaw forum ?


 Drop them in your furnace, they be a hot saw then....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Drop them in your furnace, they be a hot saw then....LOL


Will they burn good ? Dan needs some fuel for his trash stove ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Will they burn good ? Dan needs some fuel for his trash stove ! LOL


I figure they would, plastic, oil, gasoline n oil mix plus some magnesium,....should make a good bit of heat....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I figure they would, plastic, oil, gasoline n oil mix plus some magnesium,....should make a good bit of heat....LOL


Cheap easy fuel for Danny ! LOL

If he don't burn the house down ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Cheap easy fuel for Danny ! LOL
> 
> If he don't burn the house down ? LOL


 Might melt down his furnace....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Might melt down his furnace....


Good chance if that mag gets to burning ! LOL Very HOT fire !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hole right out through the bottom, easy ash removal afterwards.


----------



## tbone75

Line it with fire brick ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl and Husky both kicked much butt tonight. Called it quits and came in.. 031 has an air leak I'm pretty sure or bad impulse. 

288 may or may not have developed an air leak. Had to remove the carb to helicoil a hole in a filter support. That requires removing the whole intake carb assembly. Think one of the gaskets may not be sealing right. Had to lower the idle 1/4 turn to get it where it should be. Little nervous as I have too much money into that saw. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Probably get new gaskets and just be sure...cheap insurance. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Probably get new gaskets and just be sure...cheap insurance.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


You got a vac tester ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yeah...just not the easiest to get apart to test. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Night all....

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Stihl slacking bad over here !
> 
> Got 3rd 200T together ! Gotta find a oil cap fer one and fix the carb on #2.View attachment 319378



John you better get them cremesicles in the freezer before they melt!


----------



## dancan

Well , not so bad today , only the bottom of page 1 .


----------



## tbone75

Bump ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers!!!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. 
Can't sleep when ya can. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

This thread sure has fallen behind since the invasion. Only a few of us diehards still post in it. Beautiful morning here,clear skies and above freezing....yaaaaaaaahh.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning all.
> Can't sleep when ya can. Lol


 Morning ,Rob.


----------



## tbone75

Go to bed Mongo ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

No bed for me, heading out to do a R&R on a garage door today. That leaves only the main entry door to change out whenever it gets here. Be too happy when all of these are done....


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> This thread sure has fallen behind since the invasion. Only a few of us diehards still post in it. Beautiful morning here,clear skies and above freezing....yaaaaaaaahh.


Light rain down here, 42 but no wind. May work in the woodpile today in my Grunden's! Have quite a bit to split.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Stihl slacking bad over here !
> 
> Got 3rd 200T together ! Gotta find a oil cap fer one and fix the carb on #2.View attachment 319378


T, those 200T's are excellent saws!! Used them tree climbing years ago! Used one to cut down everything and anything!!
Brings back a lot of memories!! When I was young and Agile!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Light rain down here, 42 but no wind. May work in the woodpile today in my Grunden's! Have quite a bit to split.


Just don't over do it !


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> T, those 200T's are excellent saws!! Used them tree climbing years ago! Used one to cut down everything and anything!!
> Brings back a lot of memories!! When I was young and Agile!! LOL


Little things seem to have a lot of power ! I will keep one to play with ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Only hard part on one of them 200Ts is the clutch side seal,PITA to get in there ! Rest of its easy to work on !
Building a 020T today. LOL That will be the last one for a while,gotta get a 066 put together.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Only hard part on one of them 200Ts is the clutch side seal,PITA to get in there ! Rest of its easy to work on !
> Building a 020T today. LOL That will be the last one for a while,gotta get a 066 put together.


Those were The treeclimbin' saw when I was into it!! Great saw!!


----------



## cheeves

Light rain out! Got a bunch of winter clothes up from the basement. Last of the mild weather probably until next April!! LO
If it eases up out there will split with my Grunden's on! Only thing is movement is restricted some!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Light rain out! Got a bunch of winter clothes up from the basement. Last of the mild weather probably until next April!! LO
> If it eases up out there will split with my Grunden's on! Only thing is movement is restricted some!


I use to work outside all the time in the oil field,didn't bother me a bit back then. Now I can't take cold at all ! 
Stihl thinking about moving farther South , just hate to get to far from my kids and family.


----------



## tbone75

Bobby you better stay out of that cold rain !! You will end up sick again !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back up again!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Afternoon boys and girls!


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Slackers !



Hey that's slander!

I'm working hard at hardly working!


----------



## dancan

I'm not slackin , I was bustin up some pallets with muh pallet wrecking bar , works right some good it does


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just have to break the boards in two, skids also likely, saw or mall?


----------



## tbone75

Slack over here too !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slack over here too !


 Heck,..ya!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl slack over here and over there !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

You keep telling me I'm slack....I started trying to be slack!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You keep telling me I'm slack....I started trying to be slack!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Its everyone over here ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slack everywhere tonight, had too many Stella`s an got nothing new to say. Near bed time, hope to cut wood tomorrow morning ifn it don`t rain too hard.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Slack everywhere tonight, had too many Stella`s an got nothing new to say. Near bed time, hope to cut wood tomorrow morning ifn it don`t rain too hard.


Good luck !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good luck !


 
Thanks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jerry


----------



## farrell

Well you boys have a good one!

Off work directly

Run home finish packing then a 4hour drive to bear camp


----------



## sachsmo

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!


----------



## dancan

Yep , I was zzlackin , over slept , no sun yet .


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just have to break the boards in two, skids also likely, saw or mall?



I only need to make 1 pass with a saw on the boards on the top and bottom and then cut the stringers to fit the furnace , 28" max length .
Not much work to it at all , the other way needed 4 passes and then fight to cut the stringers , a lot more sawdust and nail cutting LOL
Where you cutting today ?


----------



## tbone75

Yep , slack over here too.


----------



## turbo885

farrell said:


> Afternoon boys and girls!


 you best git yore shovel out boy you are gonna git snowed big time this weekend


----------



## tbone75

turbo885 said:


> you best git yore shovel out boy you are gonna git snowed big time this weekend


Sounds like PA is gonna get hammered with snow !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Saved from second page again, shame on all you slacckerzz!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I only need to make 1 pass with a saw on the boards on the top and bottom and then cut the stringers to fit the furnace , 28" max length .
> Not much work to it at all , the other way needed 4 passes and then fight to cut the stringers , a lot more sawdust and nail cutting LOL
> Where you cutting today ?


 I`ll be cutting whatever you are cutting, lets hope its firewood.


----------



## turbo885

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like PA is gonna get hammered with snow !


 its been like a blizzard on and off the last 4 hours not much on the ground here but nasty. had to move equipment to a new job in this crap


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan must be out splittin that big pile of firewood, jut to see how his splitter can handle that big stuff. Much better than burning pallets!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mebby he`s tired out, big day for him. Shoulda seen him wrestling trees....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Super slack over here !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to the top!!!!
Hey all.


----------



## sachsmo

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz





compliments of sawbones.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> View attachment 319714
> 
> 
> compliments of sawbones.


Morning Sachmo!!


----------



## sachsmo

Hello young Man.

Guess the problems have cut down the traffic over here a bunch eh?


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> Hello young Man.
> 
> Guess the problems have cut down the traffic over here a bunch eh?


Yeah. The thread was on the second page yesterday. 
Hasn't happened for a while. 
I'm the night shift. Lol


----------



## sachsmo

me too,

but on the weekends my internal clock has a hard time re-adjusting.

Coffee's DONE!


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> me too,
> 
> but on the weekends my internal clock has a hard time re-adjusting.
> 
> Coffee's DONE!


You've been around this site as long as me. Lol
I'm heading home.


----------



## sachsmo

Har, har,

a lot longer than my join date!

Yupper, I remember when some of the "Masters" were asking questions about how to tune a carb?

Guess some porting Fairy came down and sprinkled them with magic nicasil dust!


----------



## Stihl 041S

No kidding. 
I was talking to one of the guys that was porting back years ago and we were laughing about the changes. 

A LOT of the old ones are gone.


----------



## sachsmo

yes,

guess these "young guns" have to start somewhere.

None of us were born with talent, takes hard work and dedication.

I will say these newer guys are marketing geniuses.


----------



## Stihl 041S

I we learn from our mistakes I must be a frickin genius. Lol
More machine tool use is a big difference too.


----------



## sachsmo

In that case I got something on Einstien.

Yup I have always been hard on equipment, to survive guess I learned how to fix nearly anything.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Building machines for 24/7 assembly lines was the biggest test. Down time was not an option. 
Ya HAVE to learn from your mistakes.


----------



## sachsmo

I learn sumthin' new every day.

I teach the pups, "the day you think you know everything is the day you become a dumb ass, NO ONE knows everything"


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yup. The best teachers are ALWAYS still a student. 
Ready to learn. 

Ya learn sumpin new everyday. If ya want to or not. Lol


----------



## sachsmo

sadly some don't get it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Darwin studied them.........
Night Ol Buddy. Another 12 starts in a few. 
We'll talk again. Enjoyed it. 
Take er easy


----------



## sachsmo

Aye, Aye,

Captain!


----------



## dancan

Night Rob ! 
Hey Mo !
And the rest ....


----------



## sachsmo

Hey Dan,

Got Snow?


----------



## dancan

Green grass , a bit of flurries forecast with some mid 50's coming this week


----------



## sachsmo

And you'se guys call it "the great white nordt"


----------



## dancan

Shhhhhhhhhh , it's a seakrit , keeps them tourists away LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !


----------



## sachsmo

Never made it much past the Windsor to Niagra Pike.

I do know the falls  on your side are a thing of beauty.


----------



## sachsmo

wanna know why I like 6 cube saws?


----------



## tbone75

OK , I give ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Because they are really loud??

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> OK , I give ?




'Cause I can fling 'em around and don't have to worry 'bout messin' up their hair!


----------



## farrell

I made it back alive!

Got a couple inches of snow in the mtns yesterday and last night

Got cold! 10 degrees this mornin!

No bears as usual

Got almost home and places northeast of home got a foot of snow and some roads weren't plowed


----------



## tbone75

Got the 441 together ! Just need to read the manual ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

sachsmo said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> View attachment 319714
> 
> 
> compliments of sawbones.



Nice!! Must be the "Winter Look" for the 621


----------



## Cantdog

Most the way down page one........Site is back up again I see!!

Gonna try a pic....tree with a kickstand....


Maybe a tree with a saw....not the same tree!!



Night.........ZZZZlackerZZZZzzzz.....


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers !


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Morning slackers !


Mornin' T!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning! A pleasant 18* F here in the sunny south. Loading a saw to try some chain out today! 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Never made it much past the Windsor to Niagra Pike.
> 
> I do know the falls on your side are a thing of beauty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 319721


 
Much colder up that way than down here, next valley over East is just like the Arctic.


----------



## sachsmo

got a skim O' ice on the pond this morning!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 2??????!!!!!!??????


----------



## farrell

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo?!


----------



## tbone75

Nuttin but slackers I see ! 

Including me ! LOL


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Nuttin but slackers I see !
> 
> Including me ! LOL


You ain't no Slacker!!


----------



## dancan

Tim Cherry said:


> I need a stock tank dug out



So slack even the spammers are getting in LOL
Crap ! Even their smileys are spam so I had to substitute .


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> You ain't no Slacker!!


Been going good this week ! Surprised I haven't hit a wall yet ? LOL 
Built 4 saws and fixed 3 ! Darn good for a Slug ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Great John!!!........Good work!!........Been in a manlift all day soldering..........below freezing......wind NNW 20-30 mph....nice!! Wearing nearly all the cloths I own.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Great John!!!........Good work!!........Been in a manlift all day soldering..........below freezing......wind NNW 20-30 mph....nice!! Wearing nearly all the cloths I own.....


 Those bluejeans with the missing legs ,er saw scabbords, would be a bit drafty, hope you have yer white socks on!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Great John!!!........Good work!!........Been in a manlift all day soldering..........below freezing......wind NNW 20-30 mph....nice!! Wearing nearly all the cloths I own.....


Chit ! Wrong time of year fer that chit !


----------



## pioneerguy600

This thread is about dead in the water, whatever happened to the good ole days. Wait don`t answer that...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Kinda went down hill a little in here . Maybe it will pick back up ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slackerzzzzz


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to the top!!!
Where's Dan??


----------



## dancan

Am not !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Am so !!! What??


----------



## Cantdog

Let the Holiday season begin!!!!!!!! WooooHooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## little possum

A little early for a drink. But ya cant drink all day if you dont start in the morning!

Freezy rain stuff here at 32 degrees. Oh well. Another boring day at work.


----------



## Mill_wannabe

That would make a nice Christmas card, Robin!


----------



## dancan

Wrong green cans ......... Jus sayin .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Wrong green cans ......... Jus sayin .



CussED "Fault Findahs"


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers.


Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## mainewoods

Ayuh


----------



## tbone75

Slow getting started this morning. Snow storm on the way.


----------



## sachsmo

We is only expected to get 1-3"


Here's the pond yesterday AM


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Slow getting started this morning. Snow storm on the way.


Take your time there buddy. No reason to race. 


Rick


----------



## farrell

Did someone say drink?







Oh ya it's the good stuff!

Apple pie flavored!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Did someone say drink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ya it's the good stuff!
> 
> Apple pie flavored!


Got a jar of that here too ! LOL Apple juice , cinnamon stick & shine ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Did someone say drink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ya it's the good stuff!
> 
> Apple pie flavored!



Suddenly I've developed a thirst....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Suddenly I've developed a thirst....


I am sure you know where to get some of the best around ! LOL Or your FIL does ! LOL You need to bring some of that with you this spring ! Something like Popcorn made !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'll see what I can do. I've got a jar that's better sippin' stuff than Popcorn made IMHO. Popcorn's stuff sure has some bite to it....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I think the cold snap froze all of your Internet's and stuff. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> I think the cold snap froze all of your Internet's and stuff.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


And Stuff.......hey Jimmy


Jimmy in NC said:


> I think the cold snap froze all of your Internet's and stuff.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

064 I did today , with a wild muffler ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Sniff , Ah got a dislike , muh feelins are hurt , sniff ......I guess Ah'll drown muh sorrows with this bottle of Keith's


----------



## tbone75

I gots one too ? Didn't like me calling everyone slackers I guess ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Muh 034 pile. LOL


----------



## little possum

John The King Slug does more on accident than I do on purpose! Nice work!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Let the Holiday season begin!!!!!!!! WooooHooooooo!!!!!!View attachment 319930


 
Yep,..just needs Keiths on either side. My bottle already has bout 2" missing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Muh 034 pile. LOL View attachment 319990
> View attachment 319991
> View attachment 319992
> View attachment 319993


 Looks good John but I know that one is not your best one......LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks good John but I know that one is not your best one......LOL


Stihl gathering parts for the real nice one ! LOL May have everything now ? Got new covers for it now ! New tank,new OEM P&C & ?? Gotta powder coat the crankcase !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stihl gathering parts for the real nice one ! LOL May have everything now ? Got new covers for it now ! New tank,new OEM P&C & ?? Gotta powder coat the crankcase !


 Powder coating would be the way to go, especially for a real nice rebuild with mostly NOS parts.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sniff , Ah got a dislike , muh feelins are hurt , sniff ......I guess Ah'll drown muh sorrows with this bottle of Keith's


BWhahahahahahahahahhhhah...HA!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..just needs Keiths on either side. My bottle already has bout 2" missing.



Actually that's last yrs beverages.............all gone where used beverages always end up...........Ol made the snowman...see if I can a back shot of him sometime soon........LOL!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey All. 
Heading to bed early. 
Someone keep it off page 2


----------



## dancan

Day off ???


----------



## Cantdog

yep.......so far.....


----------



## little possum

Not for me. IDK why, the whole shop closed at 12 yesterday. Ill slip to the back and make the last plate I need to start shooting here at the house. Oh well. Then its time for the GF, and family all weekend. Well except security detail, somehow got talked into BlackFridayShopping starting at 4am Friday. lol

Hope yall have a good Thanksgiving!!


----------



## dancan

Slippery slope LP , soon you'll just be the "bag" man LOL


----------



## little possum

Yea, thought I couldnt be changed. All it takes is bat of those eyes. Im sure Ill probably end up carrying bags, and maybe even a purse! I may need a intervention!!


----------



## roncoinc

It's only rain,,..

no need to be so zlack..


----------



## tbone75

Snow here , dang it !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> Yea, thought I couldnt be changed. All it takes is bat of those eyes. Im sure Ill probably end up carrying bags, and maybe even a purse! I may need a intervention!!



I'll come check on you when I get back from FL....make sure you still have saws n stuff....

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Everyone run away??


----------



## farrell

Mornin boyz and girlz!


----------



## tbone75

I farted !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Now we can identify the source of the smell...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl a little slack over here.


----------



## little possum

Bit of snow. Gonna have to fire up the K10 if it keeps up haha. Finally home from work, successfully didnt do a thing all morning


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohh glad you didn't over exert this AM!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Day off ???



Work weekends now.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Unc!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Unc!!!!



Hey Lad!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Did you get snow out of this mess????


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Did you hear about the fat, alcoholic transvestite - All he wanted to do was eat, drink and be Mary.


I got invited to a party and was told to dress to kill. Apparently a turban, beard and a backpack wasn't what they had in mind.


Since the snow came all the wife has done is look through the window. If it gets any worse, I'll have to let her in.


After years of research, scientists have discovered what makes women happy.
Nothing!


Seven wheelchair athletes have been banned from the Paralympics after they tested positive for WD40.

An Englishman has started his own business in Afghanistan! He is making land Mines that look like prayer mats! It’s doing well! Prophets are going through the roof!!


Japanese scientists have created a camera with a shutter speed so fast, they can now photograph a woman with her mouth shut.

Wife gets naked and asks hubby, 'What turns you on more, my pretty face or my sexy body? 'Hubby looks her up and down and replies, 'Your sense of humor!


An elderly couple is attending Mass. About halfway through, the wife leans over and says to her husband, 'I just let out a silent fart; what do you think I should do?'
He replies, 'Put a new battery in your hearing aid.'


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Did you get snow out of this mess????


 
Nope. 34 rain and wind.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Let the Holiday season begin!!!!!!!! WooooHooooooo!!!!!!View attachment 319930


Poor Man's whiskey and Fisherman's Tea!!! No-Ka-Oi!!! 


roncoinc said:


> It's only rain,,..
> 
> no need to be so zlack..





tbone75 said:


> Snow here , dang it !


T, been raining for 24 hrs!! Stopped a few minutes ago, and thought that was it but it's started up again! Wheelbarrow is full out here! Afraid to look in the basement! Wind was blowin over 50 MPH gusts for most of the day, but has let up considerably! Guess this is supposed to keep going until about 9:00PM! Cold tomorrow with a high only 32! Crazy weather!!
Wish I had my father's barn back with all the tools, wood stove ect! Trying to talk the wife into letting me build a pallet shed. Pretty slick! Go up in a few days! Google "Pallet Shed!" Could be spending a day like this working on saws!!!
Well hope you're OK Buddy! Keep playing that Lottery!! See yah!!


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like a real mess up there Bobby ! We got rain the snow here.

Pallet shed sounds good to me ! LOL I know a guy who built a hunting cabin out of pallets ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Had my AVs I would have this sucker together !


----------



## nk14zp

Rain and high wind here.


----------



## little possum

Rain all day yesterday, and some this morning then wintery mix, and now the sun is shining?


----------



## Stihl 041S

SNoW!!!


----------



## tbone75

Snow go away !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John.


----------



## farrell

Snowing like SOB here!


----------



## pioneerguy600

High winds and heavy rain here, may have some chainsaw work tomorrow if lucky. I like windfalls!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> High winds and heavy rain here, may have some chainsaw work tomorrow if lucky. I like windfalls!!


I like them better when there already down !


----------



## Sagetown

pioneerguy600 said:


> High winds and heavy rain here, may have some chainsaw work tomorrow if lucky. I like windfalls!!


 Go get'm young feller. Be sure and put up a pic for us old fellers, if you get any work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I like them better when there already down !


 
I will take them any way I come across them, windfalls usually come free out in the woods but when they are on a lawn, blocking a driveway or laying up against a building then there is payment involved.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sagetown said:


> Go get'm young feller. Be sure and put up a pic for us old fellers, if you get any work.


 I have a hard time remembering to take the camera with me, get there and then think about getting the camera out. Durn it, ....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I need more practice at dropping them ! Never got to do much of that , I got mostly tree tops after they logged.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I need more practice at dropping them ! Never got to do much of that , I got mostly tree tops after they logged.


 
I still enjoy felling them, couldn`t begin to total up all I have dropped. Just love dreopping a big tree right where I want it to land. If it hits within 6" of where I mark the ground where I want it to hit I feel I have done good. I learned well from my forefathers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> I need more practice at dropping them ! Never got to do much of that , I got mostly tree tops after they logged.


 My Dad was a natural at dropping trees. Course he was born in 1912, and being raised on a farm way out in Star, Oklahoma, the boys were right out there in the woods with the men felling trees of all manner. He's told of when he was a boy, how he'd walk home on winter nights from Keota several miles up the road, and how that cold, cold wind would blow right through the cracks in the walls of that ole farmhouse, and he'd stoke up the fireplace a little to get warm before crawling in that ole cold feather bed. They'd get up early, and get more firewood for the cookstove, cause grandma already had the stove warming up, and would need more before he went out to milk the cow, and draw some water out of the man made well for coffee and such. The outhouse was a little far out on a dark cold morning, and a corner of the barn was just as good a place as any as he passed by the corncrib to grab a handful of corncobs. So, felling trees was second hand to Dad as he grew into manhood. When he and Mom got married, having plenty of firewood was part of living. Late one night my sister was born on the kitchen table. Mom went into labor, and Dad ran out to the barn with his lantern and hitched up the mules to his wagon, and drove into Keota to fetch the doctor. After all the excitement, and the doctor had left, they took that little bundle, and laid her in the bed between them, and they all went to sleep. No hospital bills back then. 
Happy Thanksgiving Folks


----------



## tbone75

Sagetown said:


> My Dad was a natural at dropping trees. Course he was born in 1912, and being raised on a farm way out in Star, Oklahoma, the boys were right out there in the woods with the men felling trees of all manner. He's told of when he was a boy, how he'd walk home on winter nights from Keota several miles up the road, and how that cold, cold wind would blow right through the cracks in the walls of that ole farmhouse, and he'd stoke up the fireplace a little to get warm before crawling in that ole cold feather bed. They'd get up early, and get more firewood for the cookstove, cause grandma already had the stove warming up, and would need more before he went out to milk the cow, and draw some water out of the man made well for coffee and such. The outhouse was a little far out on a dark cold morning, and a corner of the barn was just as good a place as any as he passed by the corncrib to grab a handful of corncobs. So, felling trees was second hand to Dad as he grew into manhood. When he and Mom got married, having plenty of firewood was part of living. Late one night my sister was born on the kitchen table. Mom went into labor, and Dad ran out to the barn with his lantern and hitched up the mules to his wagon, and drove into Keota to fetch the doctor. After all the excitement, and the doctor had left, they took that little bundle, and laid her in the bed between them, and they all went to sleep. No hospital bills back then.
> Happy Thanksgiving Folks


Sure was different back then ! Lot harder life !! And stihl a good life too !


----------



## sachsmo

Happy Happy Thanksgiving!

Four days off, may skid some of those Ash logs up and start my man cave.


----------



## farrell

Happy thanksgiving all!

Behave and be safe!


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> Happy thanksgiving all!
> 
> Behave and be safe!



Or at least be safe....and don't get caught if you're misbehaving......


----------



## dancan

Don't forget that while you're misbehaving , someone has a camera on their phone .......
Hey all , Happy T day down there .


----------



## cheeves

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!


----------



## sefh3

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.
Enjoy the day with your family


----------



## tbone75

You too Scott !!


----------



## Cantdog

Holy Cow....halfway down page II again!!!!! You guys to full of turkey to type????? ZZZZZzzzzzlackerzzzzzzzzzzzz......and I meen it!!!!


----------



## farrell

Ya..........so............what's it to ya


----------



## BigDaddyR

Cantdog said:


> Holy Cow....halfway down page II again!!!!! You guys to full of turkey to type????? ZZZZZzzzzzlackerzzzzzzzzzzzz......and I meen it!!!!


Full of turkey. Fought with 365 handle and now waiting in line for the kiddo for an IPad Mini w/$100 gift card. He'll be pumped! Wanted an IPod Touch but the mini offers so much more. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

I am full of pie now ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sagetown said:


> My Dad was a natural at dropping trees. Course he was born in 1912, and being raised on a farm way out in Star, Oklahoma, the boys were right out there in the woods with the men felling trees of all manner. He's told of when he was a boy, how he'd walk home on winter nights from Keota several miles up the road, and how that cold, cold wind would blow right through the cracks in the walls of that ole farmhouse, and he'd stoke up the fireplace a little to get warm before crawling in that ole cold feather bed. They'd get up early, and get more firewood for the cookstove, cause grandma already had the stove warming up, and would need more before he went out to milk the cow, and draw some water out of the man made well for coffee and such. The outhouse was a little far out on a dark cold morning, and a corner of the barn was just as good a place as any as he passed by the corncrib to grab a handful of corncobs. So, felling trees was second hand to Dad as he grew into manhood. When he and Mom got married, having plenty of firewood was part of living. Late one night my sister was born on the kitchen table. Mom went into labor, and Dad ran out to the barn with his lantern and hitched up the mules to his wagon, and drove into Keota to fetch the doctor. After all the excitement, and the doctor had left, they took that little bundle, and laid her in the bed between them, and they all went to sleep. No hospital bills back then.
> Happy Thanksgiving Folks


 

Same life my family lived, me to. We spent winters back in the lumber camp , summer out at the homestead, gardens, fishing, salting and drying fish for winter. Grandfather and grandmother stayed home and ran the farm year round, good healthy life. I was born in the woods, well in a backwoods camp, the snow was 22' deep in drifts at the edges of the lake where the dirt track wound along its length. We were snug in there with supplies laid in for the winter, plenty of firewood and easy to get fresh game to mix in with the dried and salted fare.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I am full of pie now ! LOL



So is I!


----------



## Sagetown

pioneerguy600 said:


> Same life my family lived, me to. We spent winters back in the lumber camp , summer out at the homestead, gardens, fishing, salting and drying fish for winter. Grandfather and grandmother stayed home and ran the farm year round, good healthy life. I was born in the woods, well in a backwoods camp, the snow was 22' deep in drifts at the edges of the lake where the dirt track wound along its length. We were snug in there with supplies laid in for the winter, plenty of firewood and easy to get fresh game to mix in with the dried and salted fare.


 
Yep; I guess lots of families went to the lumber camps with their men. My parents, and grandparents, some uncles and aunts all were snowed in one year logging up in the High Sierras in California in the winter of 1935-36. Supplies got cut off, and they ended up boiling the Mules Feed Corn and what venison they could shoot till the spring thaw came. Mom was carrying my older brother at the time. They said they had to boil that corn for hours on end to make it edible.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sagetown said:


> Yep; I guess lots of families went to the lumber camps with their men. My parents, and grandparents, some uncles and aunts all were snowed in one year logging up in the High Sierras in California in the winter of 1935-36. Supplies got cut off, and they ended up boiling the Mules Feed Corn and what venison they could shoot till the spring thaw came. Mom was carrying my older brother at the time. They said they had to boil that corn for hours on end to make it edible.


 My mom was camp cook, dad and 3 of his brothers were cutters, we stopped when I reached 5 years old and started school. Dad started a full time job at the Dockyards and life changed slowly to where most food came from a store. We always cut every chance we got and did so til dad passed. I still cut quite often, every chance I get really. One winter we stayed in food almost ran out, deep snow had choked the only rutted track back to the camps. It took an International TD6 two full days to break its way in to us so that the 36 Ford 2.5 could deliver supplies to us. Good thing we didn`t have to eat the horses oats or hay.


----------



## tbone75

Ugly 440 piston ! Jug even cleaned up !! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Boat Bling...........gonna give this puppy a whirl first thing in the morning........hopefully hold that little motor back off the rev limiter.....good gps/plotter all remedied and working properly to show top speed.... 

Headed to the island with a trusty red saw got some spruce "Floaters" on the beach in front of the camp that need to be cut into small non lethal bits...so they don't do damage to the camp over the winter.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ugly 440 piston ! Jug even cleaned up !! LOLView attachment 320263


 
Man, that is really mangled up! Must have been really hot.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Ugly 440 piston ! Jug even cleaned up !! LOLView attachment 320263




Yeah that looks like it'll buff right out.........right out to the dumpster!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

That prop should cause some resistance!


----------



## Cantdog

A bit more "Bling"...won't have time to install these this yr......part of the "Winter Project"......brandy new set of HD Bennett "Offshore Series" trim planes.....electric over hydrolic.....twin ram with auto retract... powder coated SS...wanted these puppies ever since I bought the boat 5 yrs ago......got that to do along with 5-6 complete restores and build from NOS parts red saws.....from mild to wild...or 49cc to 87cc.......unless I somehow get my greasy fingers on a buildable 111S.......just so happens I have a NOS piston and cyl in stock..................came to me as wedding present......overall.....2013 has been one of the finest years I've had in many, many years!!!!! Squatting in tall cotton I be...LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Shiny prop !


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That prop should cause some resistance!



Gee I hope so...never would have believed this motor would so much more powerful than the old one......gone up 6" of pitch!!!!! tried 4 different props....each one made the boat go faster/better but none could keep it off the rev limiter I do hope this one does....NOT cheep!!!!..and if it slows revs down to much I can probably get some back with the trim system........


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Shiny prop !



That's the color of money John!!!!!!!!


----------



## little possum

Aint ever had nuffin shiney hahahaha

Hope you guys had a great Thanksgiving. Glad to call some of you friends, and Dan


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Boat Bling...........gonna give this puppy a whirl first thing in the morning........hopefully hold that little motor back off the rev limiter.....good gps/plotter all remedied and working properly to show top speed....
> 
> Headed to the island with a trusty red saw got some spruce "Floaters" on the beach in front of the camp that need to be cut into small non lethal bits...so they don't do damage to the camp over the winter.....View attachment 320259
> View attachment 320260
> View attachment 320261
> View attachment 320264


 That should be easier to mount than these ones are,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> A bit more "Bling"...won't have time to install these this yr......part of the "Winter Project"......brandy new set of HD Bennett "Offshore Series" trim planes.....electric over hydrolic.....twin ram with auto retract... powder coated SS...wanted these puppies ever since I bought the boat 5 yrs ago......got that to do along with 5-6 complete restores and build from NOS parts red saws.....from mild to wild...or 49cc to 87cc.......unless I somehow get my greasy fingers on a buildable 111S.......just so happens I have a NOS piston and cyl in stock..................came to me as wedding present......overall.....2013 has been one of the finest years I've had in many, many years!!!!! Squatting in tall cotton I be...LOL!!!!View attachment 320265
> View attachment 320266


 
Some real nice stuff you got there Robin. Looking forward to seeing those red saw builds.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Aint ever had nuffin shiney hahahaha
> 
> Hope you guys had a great Thanksgiving. Glad to call some of you friends, and Dan


Hope your day was good too !


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some real nice stuff you got there Robin. Looking forward to seeing those red saw builds.



Thanks Jerry......I think once straightened out all this stuff will make a "fair" boat real nice.

I am looking forward to some saw building...kinda counting on work petering out after the first of the yr.....could use the money but would love the time....we'll see!!!! Hard to say no to good money....after 4-5 yrs of little bits of paying work......'bout enough to keep the lights on......been quite busy since the middle of last April!!!


----------



## tbone75

I really want to see them red saws too ! Would like to get back on mine , but need some money saws done first . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Jerry......I think once straightened out all this stuff will make a "fair" boat real nice.
> 
> I am looking forward to some saw building...kinda counting on work petering out after the first of the yr.....could use the money but would love the time....we'll see!!!! Hard to say no to good money....after 4-5 yrs of little bits of paying work......'bout enough to keep the lights on......been quite busy since the middle of last April!!!


 I think your boat will be a very cherry ride now with the heat exchanger cooling system and the new add ons. Will last a long time now and be faster ,likely use less fuel to cover same distances.
The work thing has been about the same here, had too many lean years with lots of free time and little income. Now got no free time but the money is nice, construction has always been a cyclical thing in this province. No manufacturing industry left here at all, don`t even know what is driving the housing market but its been steady for the last 3-4 years.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

Nite guys


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> A bit more "Bling"...won't have time to install these this yr......part of the "Winter Project"......brandy new set of HD Bennett "Offshore Series" trim planes.....electric over hydrolic.....twin ram with auto retract... powder coated SS...wanted these puppies ever since I bought the boat 5 yrs ago......got that to do along with 5-6 complete restores and build from NOS parts red saws.....from mild to wild...or 49cc to 87cc.......unless I somehow get my greasy fingers on a buildable 111S.......just so happens I have a NOS piston and cyl in stock..................came to me as wedding present......overall.....2013 has been one of the finest years I've had in many, many years!!!!! Squatting in tall cotton I be...LOL!!!!View attachment 320265
> View attachment 320266


That's a Dollar $2.98 sitting there. 
Gotta check on my 111S. 
Found your heat shrink I packed for the trip!!!
Yours and Ron's both.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Unc!! 12 degrees and down the bay with us......got another turkey to cook on the island....good thing it's thawed......probably be froze by the time e get there!!!..wish I had installed a heater with that new close cooling system!!!!!


----------



## dancan

And I'd like to take this opportunity to congratulate LP on his first day of many at being the bag man


----------



## Sagetown

I caught a thief last night.


----------



## tbone75

Good job Sage !!


----------



## Oliver1655

You caught him in the camera, but did you catch him in the trap? opcorn:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes,...enquireing minds want to know, did it go into the trap?


----------



## Sagetown

Why; sure I caught 'im. 
His last venture..........




Walla ! Caught Like a Rat in a Trap....


----------



## pioneerguy600

They can be real destructive, you going to relocate it....LOL


----------



## farrell

Well the 346 is not coming along like I had hoped!


----------



## sachsmo

Send it back!

My Dad had a sign in his shop went sumthin' like this;

Labor $7.00 HR
If you watch $10.00 HR
If you Help $15.00 HR
If you bring it in a box $20.00 HR


----------



## farrell

sachsmo said:


> Send it back!
> 
> My Dad had a sign in his shop went sumthin' like this;
> 
> Labor $7.00 HR
> If you watch $10.00 HR
> If you Help $15.00 HR
> If you bring it in a box $20.00 HR



But johns busy!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> But johns busy!


I didn't build it , but I will sure fix it !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I didn't build it , but I will sure fix it !!



I'm not sure what's goin on with it


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Unc!! 12 degrees and down the bay with us......got another turkey to cook on the island....good thing it's thawed......probably be froze by the time e get there!!!..wish I had installed a heater with that new close cooling system!!!!!



Hel......sounds like a lot of fun Lad. 

Let us know the RPM Max!!!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So what does she turn now????

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> So what does she turn now????
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


I think 5200. Or that was one prop back.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I didn`t have to work on my saws today, I worked my saws to fill my truck with firewood....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## sachsmo

NICE choice!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice clear n cool day, just right for running saws,


----------



## sachsmo

Fun, fun,

655 BP wit a 24" bar WOO HOO!


----------



## Sagetown

Now that's firewood'n if I ever saw it. Nice pics.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hel......sounds like a lot of fun Lad.
> 
> Let us know the RPM Max!!!
> 
> Enjoy!!!




Max RPM was a whopping 650...................read and weep "Over There".....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sagetown said:


> Now that's firewood'n if I ever saw it. Nice pics.


 
Thanks,...It was a good day and a lot of fun running the Pioneers.


----------



## dancan

I wonder if LP had more fun than Robin ????


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I wonder if LP had more fun than Robin ????


 Now that is a low blow, bad, bad, bad!


----------



## tbone75

Dan ! OUCH !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Max RPM was a whopping 650...................read and weep "Over There".....


Well Dam Lad.


----------



## Stihl 041S

keepin it on page 1


----------



## Cantdog

Working on it Unc!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I think 5200. Or that was one prop back.



LOL!!...for the record that was for the last three props.....5250 rev limited....first two hit it hard...third stihl hit but more gently.......now I may not know is this SS one is correct until spring.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!...for the record that was for the last three props.....5250 rev limited....first two hit it hard...third stihl hit but more gently.......now I may not know is this SS one is correct until spring.....


 Well that will keep ya awake!! LOL 

Good luck on the run today.


----------



## sachsmo

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!...for the record that was for the last three props.....5250 rev limited....first two hit it hard...third stihl hit but more gently.......now I may not know is this SS one is correct until spring.....


What ratio outdrive you got on that dude?
My Alpha was 1.5:1 and a 21 pitch would hold the 350 mag down under 5000 RPM.
And that old Celebrity had a pretty fast hull (stepped).


----------



## little possum

I managed to have a decent day Dan. left at 530 and was back bout 9. then I proceeded to sleep till 430. hahah. can only run on a couple hours of sleep for so long. iI learned women have too many choices! I'm just a carhartt and T-shirt guy lol. A hour in American Eagle and a hour in bed bath and beyond haha.


----------



## little possum

now off with pop and some friends to shoot some plate matches. see if I can't get involved in another expensive hobby


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> I managed to have a decent day Dan. left at 530 and was back bout 9. then I proceeded to sleep till 430. hahah. can only run on a couple hours of sleep for so long. iI learned women have too many choices! I'm just a carhartt and T-shirt guy lol. A hour in American Eagle and a hour in bed bath and beyond haha.



You have so much to learn...

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> now off with pop and some friends to shoot some plate matches. see if I can't get involved in another expensive hobby



Have fun! Sounds like a great day to me.

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Minus 5 C or around 23 degrees for our Southern friends, clear skies with little wind so far. Another real nice day to be out in the woods gathering up firewood. Time to shove off.


----------



## Cantdog

sachsmo said:


> What ratio outdrive you got on that dude?
> My Alpha was 1.5:1 and a 21 pitch would hold the 350 mag down under 5000 RPM.
> And that old Celebrity had a pretty fast hull (stepped).



1.84 : 1.......with a 15 1/2 X 19P and she was still able to hit the limiter (5250) downwind...bring her back up into the wind and she'd drop down to 5100+.....WOT is supposed to be 4400-4800.....hope this SS 14.8 X 21 will work out and get me in the 4600 range.....may get the cables changed out and try it this yr but it's getting pretty darn wintry...if not she'll be ready with the new cables and trim system in the spring.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Minus 5 C or around 23 degrees for our Southern friends, clear skies with little wind so far. Another real nice day to be out in the woods gathering up firewood. Time to shove off.



Yep, great day to be cutting wood.....have a good one Jerry....


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## sachsmo

Cantdog said:


> 1.84 : 1.......with a 15 1/2 X 19P and she was still able to hit the limiter (5250) downwind...bring her back up into the wind and she'd drop down to 5100+.....WOT is supposed to be 4400-4800.....hope this SS 14.8 X 21 will work out and get me in the 4600 range.....may get the cables changed out and try it this yr but it's getting pretty darn wintry...if not she'll be ready with the new cables and trim system in the spring.



Them 4.3s are pretty stout, yours is EFI?

I've seen them with a Quadrajet six cylinders and four barrels, those ran good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep, great day to be cutting wood.....have a good one Jerry....


 Thanks, Robin. Dan, Doug and I are having a great day, lunch time is over, back to get another load.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> 1.84 : 1.......with a 15 1/2 X 19P and she was still able to hit the limiter (5250) downwind...bring her back up into the wind and she'd drop down to 5100+.....WOT is supposed to be 4400-4800.....hope this SS 14.8 X 21 will work out and get me in the 4600 range.....may get the cables changed out and try it this yr but it's getting pretty darn wintry...if not she'll be ready with the new cables and trim system in the spring.


 Nice winter project, ice is forming fast this year, many coves are skimmed over and don`t break up completely each day, broken pressure ridge ice is 2-3'" thick in many coves now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice winter project, ice is forming fast this year, many coves are skimmed over and don`t break up completely each day, broken pressure ridge ice is 2-3'" thick in many coves now.



Sorta keeps ya up in the air. 
Hate those. 
Like working with the IRS. Or IRA.... Lol


----------



## little possum

What we did today


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Sorta keeps ya up in the air.
> Hate those.
> Like working with the IRS. Or IRA.... Lol


 
More ice forming tonight, forecast of -6 will cause more ice to form wherever there is calm water.


----------



## dancan

I wonder what the BTU per pound is on this roadside stuff ???







I'd better keep some pine and fir brush handy to freshen up the air LOL


----------



## Sagetown

Man; pioneerguy600: That's cold. We're having a warming trend, 43*F now, for a few days. We haven't had any snow yet, but the air sure gives me a sense that it ain't fer from it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sagetown said:


> Man; pioneerguy600: That's cold. We're having a warming trend, 43*F now, for a few days. We haven't had any snow yet, but the air sure gives me a sense that it ain't fer from it.


 
It is a bit crisp but I can dress for it and with the ground frozen hard it is much easier to work, no mud sticking to the boots. Getting colder here each day now and snow will be on the ground soon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I wonder what the BTU per pound is on this roadside stuff ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd better keep some pine and fir brush handy to freshen up the air LOL


 
Bet it burns good n hot, smelly though and likely sticky in the chimney.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 2??!!!!????


----------



## dancan

Well , it is the slackerz channel after all ..............


----------



## sachsmo

Ha ha,

you get them funny lookin' pecker poles bucked up yet?


----------



## sachsmo

Where's Randy???????????????????


----------



## dancan

RandyMac , The Chimp with a grinder or a different one ????


----------



## sachsmo

THE Randy!

You know the one fond of yella?


----------



## dancan

Didn't you get the memo ??


----------



## sachsmo

Nope.

Enlighten me.


----------



## dancan

It has been mentioned at that site that we shall not speak of that his ways were not in keeping with the direction and views of this site .


----------



## Cantdog

sachsmo said:


> Them 4.3s are pretty stout, yours is EFI?
> 
> I've seen them with a Quadrajet six cylinders and four barrels, those ran good!



Yep 2012 MPI Vortech....28 hrs on the clock..roller cam and rockers....rated at 220 HOSS Power...


----------



## sachsmo

OK?

Yup it is very surprising I am still here.

Stepped on the dorks of a few 'golden boyz' 'round here.


----------



## dancan

Well , I guess it's almost time to go cut up some bridges and pecker poles .


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellars!

DanO be careful not to get any slivers in peckers!


----------



## tbone75

Morning , whats left of ASers . LOL


----------



## sachsmo

Reckon it will pick up with all the time off people will be getting into?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Morning , whats left of ASers . LOL



Morning John.......some of us are stihl dual citizens!! LOL!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Cantdog said:


> Morning John.......some of us are stihl dual citizens!! LOL!!!



I resemble that remark. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Well activity here anyway!!!!!

Hey all. 

Well Robin made it back. Hope his boat is with him.......


----------



## farrell

Slackez!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Back from seeing the Doc, got my prescription filled and used the prescribed drops already feel some improvment. Please,...no picts of Husquees!!


----------



## dancan

Hello dual citizens ....


----------



## dancan

Here's my passport photo .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hello dual citizens ....


Hello Dan......How did the wooding go today??? Miserable day here...snow this morning.....light rain/drizzel the rest of the day....looked over the latest saw acquisition....'nuther 521E....heated handles.....very clean low hr. saw..bad crank bearing on flywheel side...bad .nuff so the flywheel got into the ign. module....not bad...still fires....pulled the muffler and piston still has machine marks but is lightly scored...probably from bearing/carrier bits...comp 170 lbs....paint is excellent. Looks like another build from the bottom up......have an NOS P&C if I have to use it but was saving that for a near total NOS 521E build......time will tell...add to the pile of winter projects....also picked up an NOS SEM module for a 66/70E....may swap that out for the used module on my "Built from scratch" 70E....put all my best egs in one basket...LOL!!!!


----------



## dancan

Heated handles would have been nice here yesterday but I didn't really want to drag around the 0h66 LOL
Today was overcast but dry at about 30 so a good day , pics have been posted elsewhere .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hello Dan......How did the wooding go today??? Miserable day here...snow this morning.....light rain/drizzel the rest of the day....looked over the latest saw acquisition....'nuther 521E....heated handles.....very clean low hr. saw..bad crank bearing on flywheel side...bad .nuff so the flywheel got into the ign. module....not bad...still fires....pulled the muffler and piston still has machine marks but is lightly scored...probably from bearing/carrier bits...comp 170 lbs....paint is excellent. Looks like another build from the bottom up......have an NOS P&C if I have to use it but was saving that for a near total NOS 521E build......time will tell...add to the pile of winter projects....also picked up an NOS SEM module for a 66/70E....may swap that out for the used module on my "Built from scratch" 70E....put all my best egs in one basket...LOL!!!!


Sounds like a nice one to rebuild !! I will get back to my Red saws someday ? LOL Get these money makers out of the way !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Got the well cleaned out. Pump out a 30' deep hole. Get a ladder into it. Clean the bottom. 
Refill. PITA........


----------



## dancan

You do the ladder & bucket part ???


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> You do the ladder & bucket part ???


I ran the overhead crane. 

Sent the kid down the ladder.


----------



## tbone75

That is how ya do it Rob ! Young ones go down the hole ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That is how ya do it Rob ! Young ones go down the hole ! LOL


Well I could t move enough down there to clean up any way. Lol


----------



## tbone75

I know the feeling ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Found I have 2 - 066s that use to have heated handles , one with the plastic flywheel and one the other way , it even has the 2 key slots . To bad I don't have a handle to go with one ! Got the switches too. Guess I will just save the gens. and flywheels for now.


----------



## Macman125

I wouldnt mind having a saw with a heated handle.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Here's my passport photo .


 Stihl picts are good fer my eyes, there they feel much better now...


----------



## mainewoods

Parts anyone?


----------



## tbone75

maclovercp125 said:


> I wouldnt mind having a saw with a heated handle.


I have 2 J-Reds with heated handles , but haven't got them running yet. LOL

Would like to find a heated wrap for one of these 066s , then I could have one them with heated handles ! Need the wires too !
Why do people always cut the wires off ?


----------



## Cantdog

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 320689
> Parts anyone?



No thanks Clint........all I see there is the usual pile of broken down orange and white saws.....er... gray saws....no use what so ever for them........good thing you got 'em all together one grenade 'll take 'em out!!! Or you could have a nice mag. and plastic bon fire!!!!! It'd be great!!!!


----------



## mainewoods

Good to see someone found a real use for them creamsicles!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I have 2 J-Reds with heated handles , but haven't got them running yet. LOL
> 
> Would like to find a heated wrap for one of these 066s , then I could have one them with heated handles ! Need the wires too !
> Why do people always cut the wires off ?


Cuz they live in the south where it's warm. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 320689
> Parts anyone?


Bet there some in there I can use ! LOL


----------



## Macman125

tbone75 said:


> I have 2 J-Reds with heated handles , but haven't got them running yet. LOL
> 
> Would like to find a heated wrap for one of these 066s , then I could have one them with heated handles ! Need the wires too !
> Why do people always cut the wires off ?


I would like to find all the bits to make my 026 heated.


----------



## tbone75

Saws I finished today !


----------



## tbone75

Saws I finished today ! View attachment 320725
View attachment 320726
View attachment 320727
View attachment 320728
View attachment 320729
View attachment 320730


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t use the heated handle saws much, gloves can`t tell the difference.


----------



## nk14zp

tbone75 said:


> Saws I finished today ! View attachment 320725
> View attachment 320726
> View attachment 320727
> View attachment 320728
> View attachment 320729
> View attachment 320730


What a POS.


----------



## dancan

John , that one of them chinee clutch covers ?


----------



## dancan

maclovercp125 said:


> I would like to find all the bits to make my 026 heated.



Look for a complete dead saw .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , that one of them chinee clutch covers ?



Yep , on both of them. Seem OK ?


----------



## tbone75

Here is a nice pile of saws ! 

372,346,365 Sluggerized & Smurferized 350.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Here is a nice pile of saws ! View attachment 320734
> 
> 372,346,365 Sluggerized & Smurferized 350.


 ACK,ACK,ACK,ACK,...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> ACK,ACK,ACK,ACK,...


Should have warned you,get that eye acting up again ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 320689
> Parts anyone?


 
Confiscated fake 090`s,.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Should have warned you,get that eye acting up again ! LOL


 Might make it, have muh tinted safety glasses on,...oh the pain!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Yep , on both of them. Seem OK ?



They from the hutzel place ?




pioneerguy600 said:


> Might make it, have muh tinted safety glasses on,...oh the pain!!!




Jerry , you still a mod ??? I'd like to report post #113613 .......


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> They from the hutzel place ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry , you still a mod ??? I'd like to report post #113613 .......


 
Seen that,..considered deleting that post but everyone is sopposedly free to express their opinions and post picts,.but that one does come close to ****.


----------



## tbone75

Either there or direct chainsaw or HL place ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seen that,..considered deleting that post but everyone is sopposedly free to express their opinions and post picts,.but that one does come close to ****.


I gots more ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I gots more ! LOL


 Hooskie ****!!....LOL


----------



## little possum

my picture of the scum covered 371 pic was deleted. wahhhh. iit would make a good man vomit


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> my picture of the scum covered 371 pic was deleted. wahhhh. iit would make a good man vomit


Well , make another one. LOL


----------



## Macman125

dancan said:


> Look for a complete dead saw .


Arctic 026's are few and far between.


----------



## tbone75

maclovercp125 said:


> Arctic 026's are few and far between.


I've never seen one ? Would be nice to have !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I've never seen one ? Would be nice to have !


Ah have one, heat is nice until the temp gets too cold, - minus anything and its too cold for bare hands on a saw. It is on the saw I paid $5. for, a friend of mine found it at a flea market in a box partially disasembled but was really only missing the airfilter cover.


----------



## Macman125

tbone75 said:


> I've never seen one ? Would be nice to have !


Like I said few and far between lol.


----------



## Stihl 041S

maclovercp125 said:


> Like I said few and far between lol.


My 024 has them. Mmmmm. 
Got some parts for others........don't remember where......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ah have one, heat is nice until the temp gets too cold, - minus anything and its too cold for bare hands on a saw. It is on the saw I paid $5. for, a friend of mine found it at a flea market in a box partially disasembled but was really only missing the airfilter cover.


I knew you would have one ! LOL


----------



## Macman125

Stihl 041S said:


> My 024 has them. Mmmmm.
> Got some parts for others........don't remember where......


Are you hinting something?


----------



## Stihl 041S

maclovercp125 said:


> Are you hinting something?


Oh no. Just wondering where they are. Bought some stuff on eBay but never finished the project. 

I do lose things. Lol


----------



## Macman125

Well if you lose interest I call dibbs. lol


----------



## Macman125

I can use the 024 parts on my 260.


----------



## Stihl 041S

maclovercp125 said:


> Well if you lose interest I call dibbs. lol



No my 024 Arctic is fine with me. 
I had some parts for an 066 I want to do. 
If I see any parts I'll let you know.


----------



## Stihl 041S

maclovercp125 said:


> I can use the 024 parts on my 260.


Some are interchangeable.


----------



## little possum

Tbone, I washed and sanded all that gunk off. It had been setting outside down at the coast for a pretty good while. It was green with algae? hahah Complete with bugs inside. Made me nauseous to think about it


----------



## dancan

Es Selak Erzzzz !


----------



## dancan

Es Selak Erzzzz !


----------



## dancan

Hey look , I double posted ???
LP , you playin with the forum ??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> No my 024 Arctic is fine with me.
> I had some parts for an 066 I want to do.
> If I see any parts I'll let you know.


I got flywheels , gens. & switches , just need wires and a wrap with the heaters. Both kinds of flywheels and gens. Maybe I should say 2 kinds , could be more ?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ah have one, heat is nice until the temp gets too cold, - minus anything and its too cold for bare hands on a saw. It is on the saw I paid $5. for, a friend of mine found it at a flea market in a box partially disasembled but was really only missing the airfilter cover.



I don't know anything about the Stihl heaters......probably overstated/underachieverers as usual ...... .but I will say the 521E heaters can be felt through any gloves you would use working in the woods.....colder it is better it gets.....and when cutting steadly have to be turned down to the lowest setting....get to hot.....saws are slightly heavier though.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I don't know anything about the Stihl heaters......probably overstated/underachieverers as usual ...... .but I will say the 521E heaters can be felt through any gloves you would use working in the woods.....colder it is better it gets.....and when cutting steadly have to be turned down to the lowest setting....get to hot.....saws are slightly heavier though.....


I have 2 of them heated Red saws , hope they both work ! LOL I am sure they will run , just got to get to them !
I really have a good pile of Red saws that need me ! LOL Even my 2065 is acting up ? May have sprung a air leak ?


----------



## little possum

It was nothing personal Dan, I just dont like you


----------



## tbone75

Super slow over here !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not much happening today, guess the dark dreary weather is putting a damper on outdoor work. I had a nice trip up the lake to drop off some roofing materials. I did run a chainsaw for 10 mins or so just to block off some bolts for the outdoor burning box.


----------



## Cantdog

You guys need to watch (some of you) Wiemedogs thread on Bob's saw college...very good show......not all the way I roll but....juz the same...real good show!!


----------



## dancan

Shame about them orange saws but a good video just the same .
I noticed that they didn't even talk funny LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Shame about them orange saws but a good video just the same .
> I noticed that they didn't even talk funny LOL




........really??...........


----------



## tbone75

You all talk funny !


----------



## farrell

Evening fellers!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Evening fellers!


 
Got your deer hanging?


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got your deer hanging?



At the processors


----------



## dancan

Everyone on the Huscue Interweb server ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Everyone on the Huscue Interweb server ?


Yep , the Steel one broke down again !


----------



## Cantdog

Morning John.......Gonna be a good one here today........rain back tomorrow......blaaaa!!!


----------



## tbone75

Warm here today , but rain. Cold again for the weekend.


----------



## cheeves

Yah, this one has the makings of a great day. No wind and a promise of plenty of sunshine! Hope to hit it hard today for sure!!


----------



## mainewoods

Seems as though there are an awful lot of Stihl "projects" going on around here. What's up with that? Do they ever run without constantly working on them? Not trying to start a fight or anything you understand!


----------



## pioneerguy600

mainewoods said:


> Seems as though there are an awful lot of Stihl "projects" going on around here. What's up with that? Do they ever run without constantly working on them? Not trying to start a fight or anything you understand!


 
Well they are the only only ones worth hearing about anyway.....LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Yep , the Steel one broke down again !


Steels keepin John in business. LOL. 


Rick


----------



## Cantdog

That's why there's so damn many Steel Deelers...'round every corner...like pushers....get these folks hooked and they loose all reason....can't stop until they get the next fix..no matter what the price.....


----------



## tbone75

Winter weather advisory Fri. morning ,sleet,ice and 3" to 6" of snow. That sucks !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure is a hot time in the ole town tonight!


----------



## nk14zp

mainewoods said:


> Seems as though there are an awful lot of Stihl "projects" going on around here. What's up with that? Do they ever run without constantly working on them? Not trying to start a fight or anything you understand!


No they constantly need fixing.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure is a hot time in the ole town tonight!



Yup , plenty hot , throwin Kita cut shortwood in the furnace


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Winter weather advisory Fri. morning ,sleet,ice and 3" to 6" of snow. That sucks !



Haha!

Don't worries tho........

I be gettin too


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup , plenty hot , throwin Kita cut shortwood in the furnace


 
Here I thought I was doing good tossing rock hard dry maple in my stove, very sparingly though as its getting close to 80 in here.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

nk14zp said:


> No they never need fixing.


 Fixed it for ya.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fixed it for ya.....LOL


Then why am I fixing so dang many ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Then why am I fixing so dang many ? LOL


 
You asked for them, you got them. Always easy to sell and they bring a better return.


----------



## mainewoods

Apparently they are hard to find parts for. Everywhere you look on here somebody is looking for parts. It's like Stihl doesn't want you to be able to get anything unless you go to a dealer. I can find almost any part there is, for any Husqvarna- virtually anywhere. What's up with that?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You asked for them, you got them. Always easy to sell and they bring a better return.


Yep I sure did ask for them ! LOL Gotta say I can make more from Stihls than anything else. Long as I don't have to buy parts from dealers around here ! A-Holes they are !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep I sure did ask for them ! LOL Gotta say I can make more from Stihls than anything else. Long as I don't have to buy parts from dealers around here ! A-Holes they are !


 
Guess you don`t have much luck with Stihl dealers. Not so bad for me.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess you don`t have much luck with Stihl dealers. Not so bad for me.


I have no luck with the dealers around here ! They just plain suck ! I know you do great with them up there ! Lucky SOG ! LOL


----------



## little possum

Gotta cherish the moment. Im up before Dan! Well at least posting


----------



## dancan

346 eXPoulan


----------



## dancan

LP , you're not following the directions in the memo LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Waiting for the sun...........'Nuther 521E headed my way......hehehehehe!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun is close to getting over the horizoin, durn hill keeps it outa sight for an extra 10 mins daily. Cool n dry here, just a little ice from a -3 overnight.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Waiting for the sun...........'Nuther 521E headed my way......hehehehehe!!!


I seen that one I bet ! Darn nice one ! But I already gots 2 . LOL
Think that is a buddy of Ron ?


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## little possum

Im terrible with directions


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## tbone75

Yes , so ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I seen that one I bet ! Darn nice one ! But I already gots 2 . LOL
> Think that is a buddy of Ron ?



I think it is a nice one...low hrs...won the bid in the last seconds by $0.01.....LOL!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I seen that one I bet ! Darn nice one ! But I already gots 2 . LOL
> Think that is a buddy of Ron ?




I don't think so...Ron wanted to know where the last 521E came from in NH.....told him and he said the guy was way over by the Vermont and Mass border....as much as he hates to admit it, Ron is real close to the Maine border...LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I think it is a nice one...low hrs...won the bid in the last seconds by $0.01.....LOL!!!!


Now that is funny ! Bet someone else is POed ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I don't think so...Ron wanted to know where the last 521E came from in NH.....told him and he said the guy was way over by the Vermont and Mass border....as much as he hates to admit it, Ron is real close to the Maine border...LOL!!!


 
WELL,,,,i dont mind living next to a forign country at all.
i get the best of both worlds and get to go home


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> WELL,,,,i dont mind living next to a forign country at all.
> i get the best of both worlds and get to go home


Do anything to the shop today ?
Didn't get your part shipped out yet,got way to busy today ! Dang snow storm tomorrow ! Had to get a bunch of crap ready fer it ! Never even touched a saw today !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Do anything to the shop today ?
> Didn't get your part shipped out yet,got way to busy today ! Dang snow storm tomorrow ! Had to get a bunch of crap ready fer it ! Never even touched a saw today !


 
Not every day can be a full out saw day. I never got to touch any type of saw today but I did burn some firewood.


----------



## Cantdog

Bump!!! Midway down page II again!!!............true ZZZZZzzzzlackerzzzzzz are showing themselves.........


----------



## SawTroll

Where are the zzzzzz smileys?


----------



## dancan

Sleep time is over unless you're a zzzslacker .


----------



## tbone75

Morning


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Now that is funny ! Bet someone else is POed ! LOL



LOLOLOL!!! I expect someone is!! Opening bid was $79.99...he bid in the middle of the auction......Only bid for the whole auction. I watched and wanted that saw badly to go with the other one so when it came to the last seconds I bid $101.01 (because I never bid whole dollars).........LOL!! His maximum bid was $101.00......I'm always pizzed when that happens to me!! This gives me 4 of these and frees the worst one for use as a parts saw......giving me three.....1 working saw and two real nice looking runners too....plus the other one I will build from a bunch of NOS parts I've been gathering parts for... I'll throw up some pics of both "new" 521Es when this one arrives.......he's a pretty slow shipper but packs them well....probably the end of next week...


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> LOLOLOL!!! I expect someone is!! Opening bid was $79.99...he bid in the middle of the auction......Only bid for the whole auction. I watched and wanted that saw badly to go with the other one so when it came to the last seconds I bid $101.01 (because I never bid whole dollars).........LOL!! His maximum bid was $101.00......I'm always pizzed when that happens to me!! This gives me 4 of these and frees the worst one for use as a parts saw......giving me three.....1 working saw and two real nice looking runners too....plus the other one I will build from a bunch of NOS parts I've been gathering parts for... I'll throw up some pics of both "new" 521Es when this one arrives.......he's a pretty slow shipper but packs them well....probably the end of next week...


I saw that saw CD!! Almost bid on it! But I'm looking for 61's! Glad you got it!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOLOLOL!!! I expect someone is!! Opening bid was $79.99...he bid in the middle of the auction......Only bid for the whole auction. I watched and wanted that saw badly to go with the other one so when it came to the last seconds I bid $101.01 (because I never bid whole dollars).........LOL!! His maximum bid was $101.00......I'm always pizzed when that happens to me!! This gives me 4 of these and frees the worst one for use as a parts saw......giving me three.....1 working saw and two real nice looking runners too....plus the other one I will build from a bunch of NOS parts I've been gathering parts for... I'll throw up some pics of both "new" 521Es when this one arrives.......he's a pretty slow shipper but packs them well....probably the end of next week...


Sure glad I didn't bid on it, you wouldn't have it ! LOL But now is not the time for me to buy saws , only sell ! LOL I didn't look at it real close,I will wait on your pix !


----------



## pioneerguy600

According to eBay I got another saw last evening myself. I never get in on the bidding process like others do, just snipe a bid and either get it or loose it. Set the price I am willing to pay days before the end of the auction and let it ride. That way no hasty regrettable decisions are made, easy to do at the last few minutes of an online auction.


----------



## tbone75

I likely would have went more than 101.00 for that saw. LOL Least 125.00


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I likely would have went more than 101.00 for that saw. LOL Least 125.00



Then you could have had it!!! It only had 190 lbs of comp....not mint..LOL!! He said the other one had 170....I pulled the muffler......kinda rough...probably clean up...haven't pulled the jug yet....gonna wait and see how this one is..the other one has bad flywheel side mains...think some bits made up into the cyl....that one may end up the parts saw....dunno....both good looking saws low hr. saws.......got stuff to work with anyway it goes...same P&C as the 52/52E...I gotts extras...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Slackahs........rescued at the very bottom of the page......for once nobody's got nothing to say?????? Really??? Stihls stihl suck.....'membah??? SSS!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Then you could have had it!!! It only had 190 lbs of comp....not mint..LOL!! He said the other one had 170....I pulled the muffler......kinda rough...probably clean up...haven't pulled the jug yet....gonna wait and see how this one is..the other one has bad flywheel side mains...think some bits made up into the cyl....that one may end up the parts saw....dunno....both good looking saws low hr. saws.......got stuff to work with anyway it goes...same P&C as the 52/52E...I gotts extras...LOL!!!


Real happy you got it ! I don't need any saws for a good while ! LOL Gonna get some moved out of here ! Way to many projects to do now !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Slackahs........rescued at the very bottom of the page......for once nobody's got nothing to say?????? Really??? Stihls stihl suck.....'membah??? SSS!!!!!!


That should stir up some chit ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Didn't seem to............slackahs..........


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Slackahs........rescued at the very bottom of the page......for once nobody's got nothing to say?????? Really??? Stihls stihl suck.....'membah??? SSS!!!!!!




Nah , you gots a selective memory and it's wrong LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hooskie X Stihl


----------



## tbone75

Nope , didn't stir much up , just a wee bit . Slackers ! LOL


----------



## little possum

snarl.


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> snarl.



Is that the sound a possum with a hare lip makes ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Middle of page 2??!!!!??

Oh the humanity!!!!!


----------



## dancan

It's LP's fault LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> It's LP's fault LOL


Yeah!!! 
Let's get him!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Nah , cut him some slack , he's found women , it's new to him .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Nah , cut him some slack , he's found women , it's new to him .



They're nice. Women is. 

Soft squishy parts in all the right places.


----------



## Cantdog

I see we're back.........


----------



## tbone75

Dang its back up !


----------



## little possum

You guys is meen. still hahaha. But she is still away at college. (edumacated and stuff) 

Dont mess wiff possumz, they is grouchy!


----------



## Cantdog

Down near the bottom of the page again..............


----------



## Stihl 041S

Sorry about that Lad.


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> You guys is meen. still hahaha. But she is still away at college. (edumacated and stuff)
> 
> Dont mess wiff possumz, they is grouchy!


I relocated several of yer kin the last couple years. Only had one growl at me ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I got my load of firewood home and tossed off. Then went to the tree lot and cut a Christmas tree n brought that home. Now the wife wants me to go get a load of tree boughs and decorate the front dech/steps. No slacckin for the weary, just get er done. Stihl 026 and SD 115 i X 2.


----------



## farrell

Afternoon fellas!


----------



## tbone75

066 I am building now. Purdy one ! LOL Other side isn't done yet. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 066 I am building now. Purdy one ! LOL Other side isn't done yet. LOLView attachment 321367
> View attachment 321368
> View attachment 321369


 
Ohh, that`s nice, drool.... That one will fetch a good buck, be sure to put a new chain and bar on it, don`t matter what length. A new bar n chain will raise the price twofold.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Update,..its dark and I am, done for the day. Did gety to run some saws, cut some wood and one Christmas tree. Used loppers to get and cut up the fir boughs, lights on, looks good.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> I relocated several of yer kin the last couple years. Only had one growl at me ! LOL


My pet possum "Pete" is out in the dog house right now having supper! Been with us since he was just a little fella! Mother got grabbed by coyotes!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ohh, that`s nice, drool.... That one will fetch a good buck, be sure to put a new chain and bar on it, don`t matter what length. A new bar n chain will raise the price twofold.


Yep , has to be a new B&C on it too ! New half wrap coming for it too. LOL May even get a full wrap for it ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yep , has to be a new B&C on it too ! New half wrap coming for it too. LOL May even get a full wrap for it ?



Guess it's ok for a cremesickle.................


----------



## tbone75

One fer Spidy . Cylinder cleaner ! Chuck it in a drill,and go at it ! Gets full of dirt , just trim a little off the end.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> 066 I am building now. Purdy one ! LOL Other side isn't done yet. LOLView attachment 321367
> View attachment 321368
> View attachment 321369



John that is an amazing saw. Wow!


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> John that is an amazing saw. Wow!


May be up fer trade sometime ? LOL


----------



## sefh3

John that thing is looking good. I'm surprised Jerry didn't want to stick that next to his 460 with flames for the raffle last year.

Did the snow miss you? I'm not caught up on this thread yet.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> John that thing is looking good. I'm surprised Jerry didn't want to stick that next to his 460 with flames for the raffle last year.
> 
> Did the snow miss you? I'm not caught up on this thread yet.


Snow got me a little is all , maybe 3" was it. Getting ice tomorrow ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Page II again!!!!!!

Got my project boat out of the boat shed......never have tried to put the Seaway in because it seemed the windshield was to tall.....but thought I'd give it a try.....LOL come to find out the windshield will just squeeze under the header......BUT.....the trailer is a foot wider than the trailer the Noth American is on.........whole building built and set up around the North American project......Doors are wide enough but got to narrow up my floor about 6" and move the legs that support the floor in about a foot. First thing tomorrow morning!! Got dark and cold out there around 4:00 PM..Got to pull the controls on the Seaway and make certain which cable type it has. Gonna order a new Teleflex MT-3 control and a set of TFXtreme 600A cables from my guy before he departs for Antigua.....10% over wholsale is to good a deal to pas up!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like you got a good plan ! LOL I will just stay inside and warm ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Sorry about that Lad.


tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you got a good plan ! LOL I will just stay inside and warm ! LOL



Good plan John!!!


----------



## farrell

I hate 1am walmart trips!

Lil guy had a 104 degree fever and needed more meds!

Poor lil guy


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I hate 1am walmart trips!
> 
> Lil guy had a 104 degree fever and needed more meds!
> 
> Poor lil guy


I see his temp went down a little , glad to hear that ! Sure hope hes better soon !


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmrumph....Bummer..Just used the search engine to locate my old "49SP and 70E Build From Scratch" thread.......needed to look at some of the pics.......found the thread text ........but guess NONE of the pics made the transition to the "New' AS...just descriptions of blank screen.....might as well lost the whole thread for what good it is now......


----------



## dancan

You're better off to host the pics on a photo host and post a link after seeing what hackers can undo on a website .


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> One fer Spidy . Cylinder cleaner ! Chuck it in a drill,and go at it ! Gets full of dirt , just trim a little off the end.



John's new Chia pet .


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## farrell

Hello?


----------



## dancan

I'm sorry , the number you have reached is not answering or no longer in service , please try again later .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> I'm sorry , the number you have reached is not answering or no longer in service , please try again later .


----------



## dancan

Please enter your credit card number followed by the expiry date after the tone to be connected to the party to whom you wish to speak with after the tone ......


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Please enter your credit card number followed by the expiry date after the tone to be connected to the party to whom you wish to speak with after the tone ......



1234 5678 9009 8765

12/34


----------



## dancan

I'm sorry , that number is invalid and has been declined .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> I'm sorry , that number is invalid and has been declined .


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


>


The bastards!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Busy day for me today.......rebuilt the boat shed to accept the Seaway and trailer.......then shoehorned it in there.....very tight...almost a press fit...LOL!! Then had to build a framework on top of the S-22 North American to create a bow topped roof to hold the plastic and tarps up to shed water......put down a huge sheet of black plastic and then covered with a blue tarp...cinched down well.......snow by AM........this boat project has been stalled in the shed for 5-6 yrs...nice and dry...gutted the entire floor and inards.....need to replace both longitudinals, glass in, and frame, sheath and glass in a new floor. Ground up rebuild. Gonna raise the platform by 3 1/2" and install cuppers. This will be a center console launch.....great, fast, deep Vee, saltwater boat. Hull inside is very dry now..want to keep it that way!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Busy day for me today.......rebuilt the boat shed to accept the Seaway and trailer.......then shoehorned it in there.....very tight...almost a press fit...LOL!! Then had to build a framework on top of the S-22 North American to create a bow topped roof to hold the plastic and tarps up to shed water......put down a huge sheet of black plastic and then covered with a blue tarp...cinched down well.......snow by AM........this boat project has been stalled in the shed for 5-6 yrs...nice and dry...gutted the entire floor and inards.....need to replace both longitudinals, glass in, and frame, sheath and glass in a new floor. Ground up rebuild. Gonna raise the platform by 3 1/2" and install cuppers. This will be a center console launch.....great, fast, deep Vee, saltwater boat. Hull inside is very dry now..want to keep it that way!!


 
I'll be up next summer for the intern program.........


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll be up next summer for the intern program.........



You get up here in the summer and we'll do some coastal cruising..........The Seaway can get to a lot of places along the coast in pretty good order......lot's to go look at.....lobstahs to eat......then there's cocktail hour.....the fun never ends!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> You get up here in the summer and we'll do some coastal cruising..........The Seaway can get to a lot of places along the coast in pretty good order......lot's to go look at.....lobstahs to eat......then there's cocktail hour.....the fun never ends!!!


12 year Glenlevit okay for everyday??


----------



## Cantdog

Definitely......no need to drag along ice...just some water.....couple glasses.......full tank of fuel.....nice day.....cover a lot of ground.....ummm water....!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Definitely......no need to drag along ice...just some water.....couple glasses.......full tank of fuel.....nice day.....cover a lot of ground.....ummm water....!!



I'll go put in for vacation.........bbl


----------



## Cantdog

Back up and running I see......not a ZZzzzlacker to be seen............but I know you're out there.........LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Back up and running I see......not a ZZzzzlacker to be seen............but I know you're out there.........LOL!!!


Yes. Yes we are......


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning ASers



Hey John. 
Night John.


----------



## tbone75

Nite Mongo


----------



## pioneerguy600

A bit brisk here this morning, ground is froze real hard again so its good to go get some more wood. No mud today but the forecast is for a nasty storm coming in for tonight.


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> A bit brisk here this morning, ground is froze real hard again so its good to go get some more wood. No mud today but the forecast is for a nasty storm coming in for tonight.


Same here too, but winds will probably be less here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Same here too, but winds will probably be less here.


Absolutely a fantastic day here , sun out bright, temp nearing thaw status and the ground frozen hard, makes life so much easier when not hampered by mud.


----------



## Cantdog

Snowing good here now......more crap to come.....made it until noon soldering....NE wind about 20 knts with gusts to thirty...temp about 22......coldernhell!!!! Gave it up....half day....


----------



## dancan

Soft .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Soft .



Sorry but flame came out of the torch and went 90 degrees........and the wind blowing across the backside of the copper sucked the heat right out of the joint......couldn't even melt s50/50.........snowing like hell.....poor.....


----------



## dancan

Oh , them conditions .... Employees happy the boss calls it quit cause they didn't want to come to work at all kinda conditions lol


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Slackerz!


Sadly......yes. 
Hey Adam.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Sadly......yes.
> Hey Adam.



Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey Rob!


Time to head home......


----------



## little possum

YAY!! Im first!! I win I win.


----------



## tbone75

Hey LP , I relocated one of yer kin last night ! LOL I wasn't gonna , but the OL said it had to go ! She really don't like them things ?


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## cheeves

Mornin' All! Snow just started here! Cantdog, get ready.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got two truckloads of wood cut up and hauled home yesterday, just unloaded the last of it and the snow started dumping from the sky. We only got a couple of inches but most of it melted upon contact with the ground, still just a little left out there. Saws worked great and the whole day just up til sunset was a pleasure to work in.


----------



## cheeves

cheeves said:


> Mornin' All! Snow just started here! Cantdog, get ready.


Just checked NOAA National Radar. Looks like most of the snow going South and East of us. In fact letting up already!! So much for computer forecasting!!!


----------



## shutup-n-cut

Thats about the same as what it is doing here also. Very light snow but no accumuliation , ground very warm and wet , seems too warm for anything to stick.
If the computer says snow everything seems to come to a hault. Wonder if this is the same computer that predicted a few inches last year and then we got 4 feet instead? Go figure.


----------



## farrell

Chance of snow everyday this week

Suppose to be single digits next couple nights with a high in the teens during the day

Burrrrrrrrrrr cold!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The latest acquisition arrived today, picked it up from the PO but will have to wait for a bit before I get to opening the box.


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> The latest acquisition arrived today, picked it up from the PO but will have to wait for a bit before I get to opening the box.


 
We want pitchas. 


Rick


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> The latest acquisition arrived today, picked it up from the PO but will have to wait for a bit before I get to opening the box.



Them stihls do need time to air out you know!


----------



## shutup-n-cut

we're stihl waiting-----


----------



## BigDaddyR

In thinking about it, I don't really want a picture of just a box so I can wait till it gets opened. LOL. Opened and aired out so no fumes are in the way. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hmmm.....back at work and I fixed all the problems in first hour.... slow first day back.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,..ok,...its not a Stihl, it is one of my most favorite Sachs Dolmars, last of the real high quality ones berfore the watering down began,


----------



## farrell

Looks very nice Jerry!


----------



## nk14zp

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hmmm.....back at work and I fixed all the problems in first hour.... slow first day back.



That's because without you there they did't have so many problems to begin with.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

nk14zp said:


> That's because without you there they did't have so many problems to begin with.


Well.....the owners are the ones that were hunting me hard...emails and voice mails everyday while out of the country..... 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!

That is all......


----------



## Cantdog

That's a good looking saw Jerry!!! The new B&C sold it....eh?....LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 2??!!!??

Szlackers!!!!


----------



## dancan

Busy throwin wood in the furnace to hide the tire smell , not slackin .


----------



## tbone75

Had to load the stove muh self. Dam cold out there !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dang cold here...I don't like it as I'm still set on tropical!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellars!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That's a good looking saw Jerry!!!  The new B&C sold it....eh?....LOL!!!


Thanks ,Robin. It don`t look bad at all and actually came with its original Dolmar bar n chain, still very usable but most of the paint is missing from it, rails ,nose sprocket and groove still in good shape. That Pioneer/Partner bar was a NOS one I had hanging around and of course it has a new Stihl .325 chisel chain on it now. I will clean up and apply grey etch primer to the original bar before I take this saw out to cut wood.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

We had a smattering of snow overnight, temp dropped to -5 C or so and its slow to rise any this morning. I have been slaccking some this morning cause I don`t like to cut wood in the snow n ice, makes the footing real slippery and its no fuin handling wood that is coated in ice covered with snow. Too cold for the chit to melt so I will just have to grin n bear with it for a while.


----------



## tbone75

MS440 all done ! Bet it will run too ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

440 looking purdy!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nice looking saw buddy. That ought to move right along. Sold already? Git er run! 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

Not sure how much I need out of it yet ? LOL Soon !


----------



## BigDaddyR

I was on HL last night and was amazed at how low some of the pricing was. Make things easier. 


Rick


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> MS440 all done ! Bet it will run too ! LOLView attachment 321862
> View attachment 321863
> View attachment 321864



Wow!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Wow!!!!!


Just worried how well the paint will hold up ? I am sure everything else will be just fine !


----------



## dancan

Hmmmmm , no ashtray or MountainDew in them pics ....... Lookin good John !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The new to me SD 115 cut its first truckload of firewood today, worked flawlessly righjt out of the box, no adjustments necessary.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 440 is looking real good, John. They bring a good buck most anytime.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmmmm , no ashtray or MountainDew in them pics ....... Lookin good John !!!


Yer right Dan ! LOL There is a glass of Root beer there somewhere ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 440 is looking real good, John. They bring a good buck most anytime.


May just build a 044 next ? LOL Already have most of the parts dug out ! Good time to do it ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Heading to the shop to do some digging muh self! 



Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Heading to the shop to do some digging muh self!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


 
Good luck with that!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cold and clear and back to the top.


----------



## Icehouse

tbone75 said:


> May just build a 044 next ? LOL Already have most of the parts dug out ! Good time to do it ! LOL


I just found a 044 10 mm in fair shape, may try and make it better. Sure does run.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> I just found a 044 10 mm in fair shape, may try and make it better. Sure does run.


I just passed one on to a Buddy. They are Kewl .

He said I could visit it.


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> I just passed one on to a Buddy. They are Kewl .
> 
> He said I could visit it.


People who have them kind of get attached to them. Don't remember who but someone on here even had theirs named, Christian I think.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> People who have them kind of get attached to them. Don't remember who but someone on here even had theirs named, Christian I think.



I named my Buddy instead. Lol

I'd never had one. Got a 12 mm 044. 

He has to build it. 

Where in Idaho? I have friends in Preists Lake.


----------



## Marco

opcorn:


----------



## tbone75

Wish I had a better looking tank for a 044 , just too hard to find a nice one. I will just use a OK tank. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

That's the thing with 044s....people are so attached that used bring silly money and OEM parts can get spend quick. I'll run one some day.

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

I have one 044 and one 440 right now. Gonna have another 044 real soon ! If I am lucky it will be today ! LOL


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> I named my Buddy instead. Lol
> 
> I'd never had one. Got a 12 mm 044.
> 
> He has to build it.
> 
> Where in Idaho? I have friends in Preists Lake.


If it's Priest Lake that's where I live, Grandpa homesteaded in 1900.
I have a 12mm also but the 10 just seems different, different sound.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> If it's Priest Lake that's where I live, Grandpa homesteaded in 1900.
> I have a 12mm also but the 10 just seems different, different sound.


I never could spell. Lol
I haven't talked to her in a while. 
She is about our age. 
Hel of a skier. 
My daughter and I used to go thru that area years ago on our way to BC.


----------



## tbone75

Icehouse said:


> If it's Priest Lake that's where I live, Grandpa homesteaded in 1900.
> I have a 12mm also but the 10 just seems different, different sound.


I am building a 12mm today , or trying. LOL I have a angled fin jug from a 10mm , but saving it for a better looking saw. LOL Got another 12mm with a AM top end on it,should just swap the jug out on it. But want to see how the AM stuff holds up. Anything happens to it I will swap it for the angled fin jug.


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

It's cold outside!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Adam.


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning Adam.



Hey jimmy!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Slow here... slow there... must be frozen everywhere!


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Slow here... slow there... must be frozen everywhere!



High of 15 degrees here today!

Blowed snow this mornin it was 10


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Umm... it's tropical here then! High close to 40*.


----------



## tbone75

Busy with Steels ! LOL


----------



## cheeves

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> It's cold outside!


Here too!
Was just out on the hill trying to split wood by hand. Lasted three rnds!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Slackers!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Cantdog

High of 17 here today....wind 20-25 WNW.....rather brisk on the roof......been waiting for those Duetz diesels in the manlifts to be unwilling to start in the morning......'taint happened yet...maybe tomorrow!! I call 'em Stihls on wheels.....


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Here too!
> Was just out on the hill trying to split wood by hand. Lasted three rnds!!


Too dang cold to be out there ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> High of 17 here today....wind 20-25 WNW.....rather brisk on the roof......been waiting for those Duetz diesels in the manlifts to be unwilling to start in the morning......'taint happened yet...maybe tomorrow!! I call 'em Stihls on wheels.....




We run Deutz in some of our machines....love them. So simple and dependable.

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> I never could spell. Lol
> I haven't talked to her in a while.
> She is about our age.
> Hel of a skier.
> My daughter and I used to go thru that area years ago on our way to BC.


Stihl 041s, I sent you a PM let me know


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> High of 17 here today....wind 20-25 WNW.....rather brisk on the roof......been waiting for those Duetz diesels in the manlifts to be unwilling to start in the morning......'taint happened yet...maybe tomorrow!! I call 'em Stihls on wheels.....


They are great engines. 

You gonna be waiting YEARS Lad.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Stihl 041s, I sent you a PM let me know


 Now YOU got one. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like my 044`s,


----------



## tbone75

Only 4 Jerry ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only 4 Jerry ? LOL


 Majik number,..got another one not in picts and a couple more with 046 top ends.


----------



## tbone75

OK , more better ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Slackerzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Icehouse

Makin' me feel real bad I only got 2, but maybe hope for me yet, a 044 on CL for cheap. Probably to cheap. Night all, sleep tite


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Chris........


----------



## Icehouse

Night


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' All......I got nothin'..........8 degrees.....clear...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all slackers!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin guys!


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers , heat wave today , 20 deg out ! LOL


----------



## Icehouse

Good morning, 27° should be another good day, maybe a little snow dusting. Have a great day


----------



## tbone75

Winter storm watch here tonight and tomorrow ! 3 to 5" they say. LOL


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Winter storm watch here tonight and tomorrow ! 3 to 5" they say. LOL


Yah, supposed to be startin' around 7 AM. Was headed up NH, but may have to wait until Sunday.
Still cold here with the wind chill about 10. Winds keepin' me from splitting wood. Wood piles up on the hill here. Be better out one of my spots getting a load of wood. Should go get a load of aged locust!


----------



## Stihl 041S

cheeves said:


> Yah, supposed to be startin' around 7 AM. Was headed up NH, but may have to wait until Sunday.
> Still cold here with the wind chill about 10. Winds keepin' me from splitting wood. Wood piles up on the hill here. Be better out one of my spots getting a load of wood. Should go get a load of aged locust!


Last wood I cut before I screwed up my back was standing dead locust. Take it right to the wood box.

Love the stuff.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright.. almost of the first page...not acceptable!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright.. almost of the first page...not acceptable!


Blah. 
Blah. 
Blah. 

Hey Jimmy!!!!


----------



## farrell

Youz boyz is slackin again!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Youz boyz is slackin again!



Mongo only pawn in game of life........


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Mongo only pawn in game of life........



Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey Rob!


Hey Adam!!!!

We just went from NO overtime in the machine shop to
ALL YOU WANT in assembly and paint. 

It's the same all over isn't it. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Poor Mongo , all alone . 

Need a bath maybe ? LOL


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam!!!!
> 
> We just went from NO overtime in the machine shop to
> ALL YOU WANT in assembly and paint.
> 
> It's the same all over isn't it. Lol



It's been all the OT I want here all year short of 7 days a week


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam!!!!
> 
> We just went from NO overtime in the machine shop to
> ALL YOU WANT in assembly and paint.
> 
> It's the same all over isn't it. Lol


Mongo likes OT ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Mongo likes OT ! LOL



I like enough to get 40 hrs a week anyway. 

SOME OT is nice. 

When you got to argue for 40 basic its a pain!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I like enough to get 40 hrs a week anyway.
> 
> SOME OT is nice.
> 
> When you got to argue for 40 basic its a pain!!



I've worked atleast 48 hours almost every week this year!


----------



## pioneerguy600

In the grips of a cold spell today, -14C and snowing on and off, got a cord or a little more put through the woodsplitter but it wasn`t pleasant.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> In the grips of a cold spell today, -14C and snowing on and off, got a cord or a little more put through the woodsplitter but it wasn`t pleasant.


Boy oh boy, you musta been bundled up! I split some by hand but didn't last 40 min.!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Boy oh boy, you musta been bundled up! I split some by hand but didn't last 40 min.!!


 
I did have my toque and gloves on. Regular woods jacket n cotton workpants plus my Baffins on my feet. Only worked outside for 6 hours but that was enough for today, wind chill was around -22 with whiteout at times. Had to heat the woodsplitter engine cylinder with a propane torch to get it to start.


----------



## farrell

cheeves said:


> Boy oh boy, you musta been bundled up! I split some by hand but didn't last 40 min.!!



He's nadian!

Wooly like grizzly bear!


----------



## tbone75

So Jerry is a wooly mammoth ? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> So Jerry is a wooly mammoth ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

A nice wooly coat would come in handy but don`t really need heavy warm gear til it drops below -20 steady all day. Once I get to working its no problem keeping warm, just eat well and that gives me warmth between meals.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A nice wooly coat would come in handy but don`t really need heavy warm gear til it drops below -20 steady all day. Once I get to working its no problem keeping warm, just eat well and that gives me warmth between meals.


Corse ya don't , ya already got one on ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back from the brink of ......page 2


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !


----------



## sachsmo

Stihl 041S said:


> Mongo only pawn in game of life........


Har, har, har,

My big Sister took me to that Movie!


----------



## sachsmo

We have a pretty nice snow going on now, the Christmas lights on the deck look very pleasant.


----------



## dancan

I might have to change my site name to LP2 , I've not had the Bota running since sept , it needs a bit of work and we've got almost a foot on the way .......


----------



## sachsmo

sachsmo said:


> We have a pretty nice snow going on now, the Christmas lights on the deck look very pleasant.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I might have to change my site name to LP2 , I've not had the Bota running since sept , it needs a bit of work and we've got almost a foot on the way .......


 
Hope you remember to drain the fuel tank.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Maybe the temp will rise a bit above the -15 out there right now, going to be tough handling and splitting the green hardwood today but the wood does split better while frozen.


----------



## wyk

Another weekend down here in County Cork, Ireland. Here's our forecast:

_Today
The heavy rain will gradually clear away eastwards this afternoon and the gale force winds with gusts of 90 to 120km/h will ease. 
Temperatures of 9 to 12 degrees._

We're in a nice stone cottage and I can't hear a damn thing. Not much fun headed down to the local for fuel. Here it is during better times:


----------



## tbone75

reindeer said:


> Another weekend down here in County Cork, Ireland. Here's our forecast:
> 
> _Today
> The heavy rain will gradually clear away eastwards this afternoon and the gale force winds with gusts of 90 to 120km/h will ease.
> Temperatures of 9 to 12 degrees._
> 
> We're in a nice stone cottage and I can't hear a damn thing. Not much fun headed down to the local for fuel. Here it is during better times:


That don't sound very nice there right now ! Good luck getting fuel and getting back !


----------



## little possum

Ouch Dano. haha, hopefully after this week Ill have the $ freed up to drop and get it fixed. Ive got 5 fourwheelers, and a 2 dirtbikes to work on. lol I do have to locate where the detent spring goes that I found in the bottom of the carrier housing.. yikes.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slackerzzzzz


----------



## tbone75

Not today Mongo ! Fighting with these dang Steels ! LOL One out of 2 fixed !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Not today Mongo ! Fighting with these dang Steels ! LOL One out of 2 fixed !





tbone75 said:


> Not today Mongo ! Fighting with these dang Steels ! LOL One out of 2 fixed !



Just read that .......over THERE. Lol
Hey John!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Wow. 
My first double quote. 
Wonder how I did that.......


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> Wow.
> My first double quote.
> Wonder how I did that.......


Practice or quick trigger finger


----------



## farrell

I'm cold and wet for the second time today

The blowing of the snow is done again

Still snowin good

Got around 6" so far today


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got all the wood run through the splitter by noon today, all of it moved over to where it will be piled on pallets. Had a few errands to do and tarped in my woodshed in readiness for the big storm coming tomorrow. Woodbox is full inside and its -14 out there but close to 30 in here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I'm cold and wet for the second time today
> 
> The blowing of the snow is done again
> 
> Still snowin good
> 
> Got around 6" so far today


 
That sucks, Adam but we have the same chit heading this way for tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

Didn't get much here today ! Rain got rid of some too !


----------



## Stihl 041S

We're still getting rain.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> We're still getting rain.


Beats snow , unless its freezing rain! Getting that tomorrow they say ?


----------



## Icehouse

tbone75 said:


> Beats snow , unless its freezing rain! Getting that tomorrow they say ?


That's what we're getting here, the roads are horrible, washed ice, sand just slides off ice surface, tough driving


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Beats snow , unless its freezing rain! Getting that tomorrow they say ?


Temp is 34 but going down.


----------



## tbone75

Doin that here too , made it up to 35 ! LOL


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> Didn't get much here today ! Rain got rid of some too !


 Yesterday started with rain, and ended late last night with thunderstorms. Melted most of the snow. Windy, Cold, and dark all day. 29*F and falling now.


----------



## tbone75

Up to 37 here now !


----------



## farrell

Bunch-O-Slackerz!

New case gasket is in the 372!

Get it all put back together this week


----------



## dancan

I'm up , throwing some nice Stihl cut wood in the furnace .


----------



## Icehouse

Me too, Sthil cut only way to go


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Me too, Sthil cut only way to go



Couldn't agree more. 

Hey Chris!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

You know what they say about opinions and what they are like.....LOL!!!


----------



## sachsmo

Icehouse said:


> That's what we're getting here, the roads are horrible, washed ice, sand just slides off ice surface, tough driving




Yes SIR!

That washed or 'polished' ice is the worst.

Only seen it about 3 times in my life, but it is sumthin' you will never forget!


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Yes SIR!
> 
> That washed or 'polished' ice is the worst.
> 
> Only seen it about 3 times in my life, but it is sumthin' you will never forget!


Muh driveway is solid ice now ! The real beach is coming down that sucker ! Hit my car with muh truck once when it was like this ! Slid right into it coming down the driveway !
Muh driveway sucks in the winter ! Why I only have all wheel or 4x4s for autos !


----------



## cheeves

Sagetown said:


> Yesterday started with rain, and ended late last night with thunderstorms. Melted most of the snow. Windy, Cold, and dark all day. 29*F and falling now.


Raining right now after snowing most of the night! Just got done shoveling slush! Not my favorite thing to do! If it doesn't kill yah it will definately get yah in shape!! LOL 
Pretty miserable out! Now the challenge is to find some dry wood!


----------



## farrell

Afternoon gentlemen!


----------



## Icehouse

Good Morning here; 32° doin' nothing outside, another neutral day, good for filling wood box and watching Football  Oh and gotta feed the squirrels


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Raining right now after snowing most of the night! Just got done shoveling slush! Not my favorite thing to do! If it doesn't kill yah it will definately get yah in shape!! LOL
> Pretty miserable out! Now the challenge is to find some dry wood!


 
Gotta keep yer wood undercover around here or it would never be dry. My pitch roofed woodshed is open on 3 sides, just sheathed in with lattice work, lets the air flow freely. Our snow storms only affect one side and one end of said woodhouse so one end is solid plywood and I tarp in the other side afected side by blowing snowfall, works for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan must still be working on getting the Kubota going, waited a bit too late getting at it but I know how that is, just never enough time to get everything that should be done.


----------



## farrell

Snow blown

372 reassembled

Start her tomorrow


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow fall is over with here and the temp is above freezing, now its turned to rain and we are ion for soggy slush for the next few hours.


----------



## farrell

Hey Jerry!

Mid 20s here and snowin and blowin still


----------



## Cantdog

Clear as a bell here....moon out......temp dropping off to about +5 tonight.....sunny tomorrow...-15 tomorrow night they say...snow Tues and Wed


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan must still be working on getting the Kubota going, waited a bit too late getting at it but I know how that is, just never enough time to get everything that should be done.



I won !
Hey LP !!!! How you doin ????


----------



## Icehouse

Still a neutral day nothing happening weather wise or other wise 33° 
Dancan congrats on the Kubota.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Hey Jerry!
> 
> Mid 20s here and snowin and blowin still


 Hey Adam,
Its now getting colder, rain stopped and everything will be frozen hard by morninmg, roads treatcherous at this time.


----------



## Stihl 041S

The Kubota lives!!!


----------



## dancan

LP must be scrambling to get his running .....


----------



## Stihl 041S

The inter web is down. 
You can't post Dan.......


----------



## tbone75

Slack , slack , slackers !


----------



## sachsmo

I be slackin' but had a good reason.


----------



## sachsmo

Mornin' Unc,

did I get ya going with that good girl shtick?


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> I be slackin' but had a good reason.


OK , let ya slide this rime. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> Mornin' Unc,
> 
> did I get ya going with that good girl shtick?


Hey. It's all good. Lol
How you doin today. 
My bed time.


----------



## sachsmo

I've been better, but I ain't gonna complain,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slippery,...slippery, everywhere out there, roads are a mess and everything is ice covered, temp falling steadily. Was -1 when I set out for Halifax, now -3 and will reach -10 by nightfall.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## farrell

372 back in action!

Had to replace my flywheel cause I'm an idiot and forgot to tighten the nut and sheared the key


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> 372 back in action!
> 
> Had to replace my flywheel cause I'm an idiot and forgot to tighten the nut and sheared the key



Done it myself Adam. I took it and learned to never finger tighten a nut on a fly wheel or just spin a clutch on until I was ready to snug it up. Caught my self starting to do just that yesterday on a little leaf blower I did.


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Done it myself Adam. I took it and learned to never finger tighten a nut on a fly wheel or just spin a clutch on until I was ready to snug it up. Caught my self starting to do just that yesterday on a little leaf blower I did.



Not a hard thing to forget to do looking back on it


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Clear as a bell here....moon out......temp dropping off to about +5 tonight.....sunny tomorrow...-15 tomorrow night they say...snow Tues and Wed


Yup, more snow on the way! They're saying 6" for here! You'll probably get more! Keep the stove fed my friend!!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Yup, more snow on the way! They're saying 6" for here! You'll probably get more! Keep the stove fed my friend!!


More snow on the way here too , just not much they say ? Not like they have any idea ! LOL Been snowing some today , got bout an inch is all.


----------



## tbone75

Working on knife handles today , back is hurting too much for saws ! Over did it the last 2 days playing with 066s ! LOL
Got my MILs paring knife handle glued on , working on 2 for my Daughters now. All have to be done for Christmas !
Taking a break waiting on the mail lady now , got a load coming today. LOL


----------



## little possum

No scrambling for LP. Got lost for the weekend.


----------



## tbone75

LP got chained up by wimin !


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Adam,
> Its now getting colder, rain stopped and everything will be frozen hard by morninmg, roads treatcherous at this time.


Got another coming here in the morning! Might get to you by Wednesday!


----------



## little possum

No complaints outta me John. She is well worth it. She went and shot with us yesterday. But if the LPs posting status goes down, well you know where Ill be.


----------



## nk14zp

tbone75 said:


> Slack , slack , slackers !


You should know master slacker.


----------



## farrell

little possum said:


> No complaints outta me John. She is well worth it. She went and shot with us yesterday. But if the LPs posting status goes down, well you know where Ill be.



Thems wimin ain't nothing but trouble!

Should steer clear!!!!

I didn't learn my lesson the first time


----------



## farrell

nk14zp said:


> You should know master slacker.



That's "EMPEROR SLACKER" to you peasant!


----------



## dancan

little possum said:


> No scrambling for LP. Got lost for the weekend.



I hope you were at least warm .....


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Clear as a bell here....moon out......temp dropping off to about +5 tonight.....sunny tomorrow...-15 tomorrow night they say...snow Tues and Wed


Cantdog, there's a really nice 52E Jonsered on Ebay right now! Low hrs.!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I hope you were at least warm .....


Hes warm fer now , could get real cold later on ? LOL Been married 3 times , I know well ! LOL


----------



## little possum

Well, I didnt sleep under the truck, if that counts for anything


----------



## Icehouse

33° for a high today, nothing happening snow or moisture like. Pretty good weather for doing a little logging, could be a little colder, but ok for now.


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Cantdog, there's a really nice 52E Jonsered on Ebay right now! Low hrs.!!



Thanks Bobby...but I gotts quite a few...three 52s in my sig......a half dozen could be built from the pile....am looking for a 2171 and a 111S though!!!!


----------



## tbone75

It don't look as good as the last saw ya got Robin. LOL I think , didn't look that close to either one. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Bobby...but I gotts quite a few...three 52s in my sig......a half dozen could be built from the pile....am looking for a 2171 and a 111S though!!!!


I know someone who has 2 of them 2171s, and so do you ! LOL Getting one from him ???? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Bobby...but I gotts quite a few...three 52s in my sig......a half dozen could be built from the pile....am looking for a 2171 and a 111S though!!!!


 
What is a Jonsered 1101..?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting colder here by the hour, may reach -10 by morning. Today was brisk but not real bad out of the wind.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Got another coming here in the morning! Might get to you by Wednesday!


 
Its in our forcast, coming down from the Great lakes area,Noreasters can be bad.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its in our forcast, coming down from the Great lakes area,Noreasters can be bad.


Startin' to go thru the wood!! Glad I cut my brains out this fall!!


----------



## farrell

CAUTION CAUTION CAUTION

SLACKERS SLACKIN AHEAD


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> CAUTION CAUTION CAUTION
> 
> SLACKERS SLACKIN AHEAD





Ummmmmmm......yeah! 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

SLACK ON!

SLACK OFF!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> SLACK ON!
> 
> SLACK OFF!


Hey Adam!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Slacker , goin to bed ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam!!!!!!



Hey Rob!


----------



## farrell

It's 7 degrees here!

Burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr cold!


----------



## Stihl 041S

25 and snowing here....


----------



## sachsmo

No slack here.

Bad,bad night Sunday, but lookin' up now!


----------



## sachsmo

Gettin' closer to Christmas, here's one I saved from last years 'freaky muffler thread'.

Thanks to me old friend sawbones!


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> Gettin' closer to Christmas, here's one I saved from last years 'freaky muffler thread'.
> 
> Thanks to me old friend sawbones!
> 
> 
> View attachment 322683
> View attachment 322683


Classic!!!!
How ya doin today?
Time for my sleep!!!!


----------



## sachsmo

Doing good,

Counting my blessings!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Great!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers ! 30 out there ! Gonna get a sun tan today ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning ASers ! 30 out there ! Gonna get a sun tan today ! LOL


Hey John. 
Night John.


----------



## tbone75

Nite Rob !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers!!!!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

25 degrees with fog this AM


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yup,..cold and clear here, bout -14 this fine morning.


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm not a slacker.. I 'm wasting time on the internetz!


----------



## tbone75

Good fer you Flap Jack ! Getting paid to do it even !


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm not a slacker.. I 'm wasting time on the internetz!



Done snorkeling in the snow already?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Done snorkeling in the snow already?


Wish we got snow....those pictures are 4 and 5 years old.....every year I chain up a tractor and mount a plow...for nothing. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am not slaccking,..I am working on Stihls......LOL


----------



## dancan

I'm not slackin , I'm lookin for chainsaw stuff on the local ads


----------



## tbone75

I am slacking now ! Worked on knife handles all day ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'm not slackin , I'm lookin for chainsaw stuff on the local ads


 What you think about the two 026`s??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Slackers....

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

Where'd everybody go?????


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> What you think about the two 026`s??



It looked like an OK deal , better deal if it was about 50 to 100$ cheaper , I was thinking about it LOL
It looked like the potential of making 2


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Where'd everybody go?????



Halitosis , something like HusPoulitis .


----------



## little possum

Slacking.


----------



## tbone75

Slacker checking in !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stopping in on my way out the door. You clowns keep it on the top OK?

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Halitosis , something like HusPoulitis .


 Wish there were picts of the other sides, one might be an Arctic!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Four inches of snow now turned to rain....hate this chit!!


----------



## tbone75

Getting a bunch of rain Fri. , Sat & Sun. here ! Gonna be a big mud hole everywhere !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Getting a bunch of rain Fri. , Sat & Sun. here ! Gonna be a big mud hole everywhere !


 The forcast says we may get a lot of rain on this upcoming weekend, that will make a terrible mess.


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The forcast says we may get a lot of rain on this upcoming weekend, that will make a terrible mess.


Not good at all ! Be taking a mud bath ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I guess it would be rude to point out it'll be 70* Saturday and sunny here... so I'll be out on the Buell.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I guess it would be rude to point out it'll be 70* Saturday and sunny here... so I'll be out on the Buell.


You suck !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> I guess it would be rude to point out it'll be 70* Saturday and sunny here... so I'll be out on the Buell.


 
Enjoy everyone of these kind of days you can, we won`t see that kind til late May.


----------



## Stihl 041S

70 here on Sunday. 
A Buddy sold his Hyabusa. Had it 10? Years. 
Got the next step up. 
Rode last week the day he got it. 
Froze his buns off. 
And you couldn't wipe the smile off his face with a shovel. 
Hey all.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well Sunday will be 75* but a little foggy. May just mill or something...


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> The forcast says we may get a lot of rain on this upcoming weekend, that will make a terrible mess.


You can say that again! Mentioned it today to the wife! And if especially if that freezes up!!!


----------



## farrell

............YIELD.............

SLACKER CROSSING

AHEAD


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> ............YIELD.............
> 
> SLACKER CROSSING
> 
> AHEAD



I thot it was Open Season on Slackerz ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> You can say that again! Mentioned it today to the wife! And if especially if that freezes up!!!


 
The ground is now frozen hard here but if it rains any amount the top few inches will melt and that easily turns to mush. We call it drawing frost and that type of thaw easily becomes a soft mushy mess, then when it refrezes it is all rough n bumpy making it difficult to work on, especiall when working woods work.


----------



## sachsmo

Ha,

slackerzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> Ha,
> 
> slackerzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Hey Sachmo!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slackerzzzzz


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> The ground is now frozen hard here but if it rains any amount the top few inches will melt and that easily turns to mush. We call it drawing frost and that type of thaw easily becomes a soft mushy mess, then when it refrezes it is all rough n bumpy making it difficult to work on, especiall when working woods work.



Sure hope they take that hydraulic log hauler and go get that big ole tree before the ground turns to shyte .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers! 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning , went to bed early ! Slept very late too ! LOL Musta need it ?


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning fellows. Another boring day in the office.. I'm gonna go ride around a bit and check on some jobs.


----------



## nk14zp

Morning slackers and slug. Calling for snow,sleet,freezing rain,rain here Friday till Sunday here.


----------



## farrell

Almost 40 degrees here now

Suppose to rain Friday-Sunday 

Then snow monday


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> The ground is now frozen hard here but if it rains any amount the top few inches will melt and that easily turns to mush. We call it drawing frost and that type of thaw easily becomes a soft mushy mess, then when it refrezes it is all rough n bumpy making it difficult to work on, especiall when working woods work.


Not fun!! Makes for rough going!! 6 pak and 1/2 pt ginger brandy time! At least in the " old days!"


----------



## Stihl 041S

Gonna be a LONG Day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sure hope they take that hydraulic log hauler and go get that big ole tree before the ground turns to shyte .


 
The hydraulic log picker upper puked its guts again. Second time the swing motor has blown its seals on this one. Volvo rep says the machine is being used incorrectly...LOL
Maybe this time they will put in the upgraded motor instead of dinking around rebuilding the original one. Either way its warranty work.


----------



## nk14zp

pioneerguy600 said:


> The hydraulic log picker upper puked its guts again. Second time the swing motor has blown its seals on this one. Volvo rep says the machine is being used incorrectly...LOL
> Maybe this time they will put in the upgraded motor instead of dinking around rebuilding the original one. Either way its warranty work.


BUT we all know downtime is lost money.


----------



## Molan Labe

https://www.billwhittle.com/afterburner/i-cant-believe-they-let-you-do


----------



## pioneerguy600

nk14zp said:


> BUT we all know downtime is lost money.


 
Good thing is we are all on our yearly vacation til next year....LOL


----------



## dancan

Down time is lost firewood time  , I'll have to find some closer stuff to get the production up


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Gonna be a LONG Day.


It was a LONG day ! 2 doc visits wasted muh whole day ! Least I got a month before I gotta see the heart doc ! Sure sucks to be wimpy ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Down time is lost firewood time  , I'll have to find some closer stuff to get the production up


 
Going to be a bit of a mess in the woods with this snow until it settles a bit. The hydraulic picker uper might be fixed by now. Maybe I will hear from them tomorrow. I know he wants to finish up that road including the driveway culverts ASAP.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It was a LONG day ! 2 doc visits wasted muh whole day ! Least I got a month before I gotta see the heart doc ! Sure sucks to be wimpy ! LOL


 
You keep on showing up for them appointments, might think they are wasted time but best to know what is going on , could go all wrong real quick and you gots to keep ever vigiliant.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> You keep on showing up for them appointments, might think they are wasted time but best to know what is going on , could go all wrong real quick and you gots to keep ever vigiliant.


Listen to him my Man!! Good advice!! Can't mess around with the major organs!! Just lost my brother and a real good friend, both to liver disease!!
Best thing for the liver is: Liver Care by Himalayan Herbs!! Stuff is amazing!! heart is: Hawthorne and CoQ10,garlic, and cayenne!!! Kidneys is: those little red berries on the forest floor in amongst those real green lttle leaves, Uva Ursi. And cranberries found right here in Carver. Big beautiful white pines there too! Used to log them for pulp! Be loaded with pitch at the end of the day!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Listen to him my Man!! Good advice!! Can't mess around with the major organs!! Just lost my brother and a real good friend, both to liver disease!!
> Best thing for the liver is: Liver Care by Himalayan Herbs!! Stuff is amazing!! heart is: Hawthorne and CoQ10,garlic, and cayenne!!! Kidneys is: those little red berries on the forest floor in amongst those real green lttle leaves, Uva Ursi. And cranberries found right here in Carver. Big beautiful white pines there too! Used to log them for pulp! Be loaded with pitch at the end of the day!


 
All good herbs listed there, white pine sure is sticky but its also good for you. Boiled on the stove top in winter it keeps the lungs free of mucous. Got plenty of hand picked cranberries stashed away.


----------



## tbone75

You 2 guys know that stuff very well ! Good advice too !


----------



## Icehouse

tbone75 said:


> It was a LONG day ! 2 doc visits wasted muh whole day ! Least I got a month before I gotta see the heart doc ! Sure sucks to be wimpy ! LOL


Wimpy is just a bump in the road on the way to full recovery


----------



## tbone75

Icehouse said:


> Wimpy is just a bump in the road on the way to full recovery


Good point !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Time !!


----------



## dancan

John , you'd better not be whining about going to the Docs .....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , you'd better not be whining about going to the Docs .....


I can whine all I wants to ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I can whine all I wants to ! LOL


Oh he can whine.....

But if he don't go Angie will kick his butt!!!!!

Hey John. Better exercise with the rain on its way. Best thing for it. Only hurts for a while.....


----------



## tbone75

Yes she would kick it real good if I didn't go ! LOL

Rani just sucks !


----------



## tbone75

Another chest x-ray in 3 months , better than every month like it has been ! 

Am gonna see about only going to one heart doc , 2 is kinda dumb I think ?


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellers!

Lil guy feelin better this am!

43 and rain


----------



## jerrycmorrow

just checkin in. kinda got off track with the previous hack shenanigans. hope all are well. Merry Christmas to all you slackers.


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> just checkin in. kinda got off track with the previous hack shenanigans. hope all are well. Merry Christmas to all you slackers.


Same to you Jerry ! Good to see you around !


----------



## cheeves

What's this thread doing on the second page? Really Slackin'!! 
Have a good melt going on!! Lost a lot of ice and snow! I'm dryin' out some too!!


----------



## farrell

cheeves said:


> What's this thread doing on the second page? Really Slackin'!!
> Have a good melt going on!! Lost a lot of ice and snow! I'm dryin' out some too!!



Well you know the old sayin........



SLACK HAPPENS!


----------



## dancan

cheeves said:


> What's this thread doing on the second page? Really Slackin'!!
> Have a good melt going on!! Lost a lot of ice and snow! I'm dryin' out some too!!



Page 2 again today !!!
It's LP's fault , he found whimen ......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Page 2 again today !!!
> It's LP's fault , he found whimen ......


Them wimen do strange thing to LPs ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning.

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Icehouse

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


What in the world is anybody doin' up this early, I put more wood in the fire.


----------



## dancan

Jimmy's just getting up so he can go back to bed .


----------



## Icehouse

Me too


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sup?


----------



## mainewoods

Ice storm warning just posted for my area. Great, just what we need. Mornin' everyone!


----------



## tbone75

Ice storms is bout as bad as it gets ! Good luck !


----------



## tbone75

Morning everyone !


----------



## farrell

Mornin children!

I see the slack is still happening

Carry on


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin'


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin'


Morning ? Darn near lunch time ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a long time since I found this thread on page two.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where is all the slacckers today??
Must all be caught up in the Christmas rush!!


----------



## tbone75

Finishing knife handles ! LOL

Now back to saws !


----------



## dancan

Was gonna go get some Stihl cut wood but it just didn't happen , Huusqvosis got in the way .


----------



## cheeves

dancan said:


> Was gonna go get some Stihl cut wood but it just didn't happen , Huusqvosis got in the way .


I hardly ever use my Stihls to go cut a load of wood. But I do use the 310 sometimes to cut up the piles.
Hello all! A little under the weather today.


----------



## tbone75

Hope you get back to normal real quick Bobby !


----------



## little possum

Sitting in a hotel room drinking a beer. Rainy and dreary here in the Mtns. fun times. No slacking for a few days, making $ to fix the Bota so I can be like Dan


----------



## farrell

Quick John get the ol'scatter gun! 

That daum pussums back again!



Hey LP!


----------



## little possum

Hahah may not see me. But Im usually around. Idk what it is that keeps me coming back over here. Heck I hardly ever run saws any more. Off topic drama queens for life! Howdy Adam!


----------



## dancan

Hotel beer is pretty spendy , I sure hope you brought some supplements or you'll be spenden all that Bota $$ you're makin .


----------



## little possum

I am a smuggler. Convienence store isnt far away. haha


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Was gonna go get some Stihl cut wood but it just didn't happen , Huusqvosis got in the way .


 Roads would be pretty slick today back in the woods.


----------



## little possum

Jerry was your K10 all time 4wd? Was just wondering how it wouldve performed up there for yall. Mine is, and it had a set of goodyear wranglers on it. Didnt let me down.. But now has street tires. yuck. But I trust mine to drive in our snow/ice. Plus if I end up in a ditch, parts are everywhere


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> I hardly ever use my Stihls to go cut a load of wood. But I do use the 310 sometimes to cut up the piles.
> Hello all! A little under the weather today.


 
Hope that passes quickly.


----------



## tbone75

I did relocate one of LPs kin last night. LOL Big Ol fat one too !


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Jerry was your K10 all time 4wd? Was just wondering how it wouldve performed up there for yall. Mine is, and it had a set of goodyear wranglers on it. Didnt let me down.. But now has street tires. yuck. But I trust mine to drive in our snow/ice. Plus if I end up in a ditch, parts are everywhere


 
Yes my K30 was a full time 4wd, it had the NP208 transfer case behind the TH350. It was a super truck when locked into LOC.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 2.....how sad.


----------



## dancan

Sad state of affairs ......


----------



## SawTroll

I don't think we really need a fight, but I could be wrong?


----------



## Stihl 041S

SawTroll said:


> I don't think we really need a fight, but I could be wrong?


Says who????!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning Slackers and everyone else !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

OK...I'm here. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Cantdog

Me too............middle of an ice storm.....trees all drooping...grid power down....running on Kazawaki power now.......pretty durn wintry.....


----------



## farrell

Mornin peeps!


----------



## sachsmo

SawTroll said:


> I don't think we really need a fight, but I could be wrong?




Don't waste your key strokes Niko,

I been poppin' in here from time to time.

These guyz are "Conscientious Objectors"!

Really a bunch O' good 'uns!


Merry Christmas you scrappers!

Love mo


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Me too............middle of an ice storm.....trees all drooping...grid power down....running on Kazawaki power now.......pretty durn wintry.....



Don`t be in any hurry to send that stuff up this way, I don`t mind the snow when its cold enough to be snow but this in between stuff is the most miserable part of winter. Grid power is still holding steady here and outside temp is still +1, raining, drizzle and fog alternating at this time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Don't waste your key strokes Niko,
> 
> I been poppin' in here from time to time.
> 
> These guyz are "Conscientious Objectors"!
> 
> Really a bunch O' good 'uns!
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas you scrappers!
> 
> Love mo



Merry Christmas ,Mo !


----------



## dancan

Merry Christmas and Merry Festivus !!!!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sachsmo

AAAaaarrrrgggghh! Jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Merry Christmas and Merry Festivus !!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Back atcha in the best possible kind of way!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> AAAaaarrrrgggghh! Jerry!



Same to you MO! Hope yer SD`s all start trouble free in the New Year.


----------



## sachsmo

Funny you say that,

Had to get me mind off some troubling thoughts.

What better than to put one O' my 'projects' together.

Yes Sir, the wrap handle is wrong, but she was pretty complete otherwise.

Old gal was so stuffed with oily sawdust that it was amazing she turned over.

Them 55mm jugs are hard to find, but this one just had stuck rings and a good polishing brought her back to life.

An aftermarket 'domed piston' and .050 squish (thought to shoot for .024) I'm reconsidering.

She be a biotch to pull over at .050!


----------



## sefh3

Mo,
I like that picture. It's awesome!!!


----------



## sachsmo

Thanks!


It be a MAJOR you suck deal!


(Pretty much all there but the wrong handle and B&C)


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Funny you say that,
> 
> Had to get me mind off some troubling thoughts.
> 
> What better than to put one O' my 'projects' together.
> 
> Yes Sir, the wrap handle is wrong, but she was pretty complete otherwise.
> 
> Old gal was so stuffed with oily sawdust that it was amazing she turned over.
> 
> Them 55mm jugs are hard to find, but this one just had stuck rings and a good polishing brought her back to life.
> 
> An aftermarket 'domed piston' and .050 squish (thought to shoot for .024) I'm reconsidering.
> 
> She be a biotch to pull over at .050!
> 
> 
> View attachment 323504



Very nice indeed, that the one you got on the Buy it Now?


----------



## sachsmo

Yes Sir!


----------



## sachsmo

sefh3 said:


> Mo,
> I like that picture. It's awesome!!!




Har, har,


the wood was cut by me old 359 (sorry Jerry)


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Yes Sir!


----------



## sachsmo

Where do i find them bow down things?


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> Where do i find them bow down things?


How you Doin??)


----------



## sachsmo

Hey Unc,

"Like a box of chocolates"


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> Hey Unc,
> 
> "Like a box of chocolates"


Okay Forrest....


----------



## sachsmo

"I was just runnin'g"


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!

Back to cold and snow tomorrow


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> "I was just runnin'g"


Fried shrimp
Boiled shrimp
Shrimp gumbo
Shrimp......


----------



## farrell

Lieutenant Dan!

I gots you some ice creme


----------



## Scooterbum

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## sachsmo

"I named my 'saws' Jenny"

all 50 of them


----------



## Stihl 041S

Just never read the book

Dumbest dam book


----------



## little possum

One day I just started runnin


----------



## farrell

I'm not a smart man......but I know what love is


----------



## Stihl 041S

I gotta find Bubba!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

You can go look for Bubba but here's a message from Chuck .



Sorry John .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Superman wears Chuck Norris Pajamas...


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Where do i find them bow down things?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I gotta find Bubba!!!!!!!!



Bubba


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Me too............middle of an ice storm.....trees all drooping...grid power down....running on Kazawaki power now.......pretty durn wintry.....


Cantdog, you take care up the line!! We've been thru a bunch of these over the years, but going thru them is never nice!! Good luck Buddy!!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Cantdog, you take care up the line!! We've been thru a bunch of these over the years, but going thru them is never nice!! Good luck Buddy!!


Thanks Bobby........we're doing fine....went Christmas shopping in Ellsworth this afternoon.....roads weren't bad but a lot of trees bent over or broken.....power back on but left the generator hooked up...expect to lose it again as it cools off.......still drizzle and 28 degrees....wood stoves loping along...Hoss is all snugged up in his stable....plenty of water and hay......supposed to continue on through tomorrow.......don't think I'll be on the roof tomorrow!!!


----------



## tbone75

Better stay off that roof Robin ! Could be a fast trip down ! LOL


----------



## little possum

Peppermint and budlight.. Watching it rain outta the hotel window. Boringsss


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Peppermint and budlight.. Watching it rain outta the hotel window. Boringsss


What no GF with ya ?


----------



## little possum

Work trip. Wah. hahah Only 2 hours home.. lol. Glad it aint cold. Id be snowed in. It has been raining since this morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rain stopped, temp fell below freezing now its snowing.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wife's wanting a generator. what would be a good size for emergency use for a 2000-sf house. i know a lot more info is needed to accurately answer this but just wanting ball park answers. got an idea, just needing verification.
while yall are watching out for them widow markers also watch out for falling ice.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wife's wanting a generator. what would be a good size for emergency use for a 2000-sf house. i know a lot more info is needed to accurately answer this but just wanting ball park answers. got an idea, just needing verification.
while yall are watching out for them widow markers also watch out for falling ice.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> wife's wanting a generator. what would be a good size for emergency use for a 2000-sf house. i know a lot more info is needed to accurately answer this but just wanting ball park answers. got an idea, just needing verification.
> while yall are watching out for them widow markers also watch out for falling ice.



Really depends on what you intend to run off that generator. Things like refrigerators and anything with a heating element needs more Watts.Are you on city water?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## dancan

Time to restart , slack time is over !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Blah.
Blah. 
Blah. 
Night All


----------



## sachsmo

Hey Unc,

workin' er slackin'?


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> Hey Unc,
> 
> workin' er slackin'?


Workin today. Later. 
Running around before work. 
That whole "Food-Shelter" thing. 
Hope all is well!!


----------



## sachsmo

Yup

Keeping on keeping on, workin' on some long forgotten projects and a few new ones.

Heck I can almost see me bench again!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

morning gents, ladies, and all you other assorted creatures.
the generator would be used for emergency power to run the fridge, tv, some lights. would also be used to generate some hot water (electric) but would be shuffled with the fridge for electricity. i'm on rural water so don't need to worry about a pump. just like to know the minimum sized gen i'd need. thanks much.
be safe out there, keep yer head on a swivel.


----------



## sachsmo

Watching this, we need a back-up too.

I have a well pump, so no electric = no water.

I do have a 1000 gallon propane tank, so mine will be fueled by that (why worry 'bout gasoline eh?)


----------



## sachsmo

I'm looking at something along these lines.

http://www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com/Generac-Guardian-6438-Standby-Generator/p10694.html#reviews

The missus ain't going to know how to flip a bunch of switches etc.

The only thing that worries me is the fuel consumption?

Guess I could just manually shut her down when not needed.


Heck a HF would be better than nothing eh?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sam's has a 10K for $800. portable


----------



## sachsmo

The wife (bless her heart) is about as dingy and helpless as they come.

My plan better stick with an auto switch type.

We don't have any back-up now, so until the bucks start multiplying we might just find a craigslist one for now?


----------



## Cantdog

Things like an electric hot water heater or electric dryer really take a lot of juice (resistance loads) as jerry said. I have a contractor style gas Kawasaki around 4 KW that I sometimes use. It runs the fridge, lights, oil boiler, well pump etc. basically the whole house, no problem....but will not pull the electric hot water heater too. In the winter I get my domestic hot water from the furnace so that's not an issue.....in the summer I turn the furnace off and turn the electric one on...much cheaper to run. Advise on generators is hard to give because the KW ratings are not the same on all brands.......for instance you go with Onan or Kohler you can generally believe when they say 6500 watts output that is full time/continuous output not a surge output that is described by lesser brands that may only put out 5000 watts continuous but are called 6500s. Like most anything else you buy a cheap unit you get a cheap unit of limited abilities.....you buy the "Caddy" you literally get a smoother ride (stable/steady/even power) with extra horses when you need 'em...LOL!! If you are a handy "engine man" might be better to buy a high quality low speed genset used in good shape rather than a brandy new cheepie. Quality units generally turn 1200 or 1800 rpm.....cheeper/lighter units turn 3600 rpm....all depends on how much you use it as to what you need and can afford. I lived 11 years off grid with gensets and solar panels/inverter/battery bank.....what started out cheap ended up expensive and vise/versa....but I was dependent on a good working genset....had to start anytime 24/7/365 at temps from +95 to -20 with decent fuel economy. Personally...if I were buying and could afford it....I would go with a 3 cyl .water cooled 10KW diesel in Northern Lights or Kubota brand or similar.....very good units...quiet.... smooth...good fuel economy......but spendy to buy....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Things like an electric hot water heater or electric dryer really take a lot of juice (resistance loads) as jerry said. I have a contractor style gas Kawasaki around 4 KW that I sometimes use. It runs the fridge, lights, oil boiler, well pump etc. basically the whole house, no problem....but will not pull the electric hot water heater too. In the winter I get my domestic hot water from the furnace so that's not an issue.....in the summer I turn the furnace off and turn the electric one on...much cheaper to run. Advise on generators is hard to give because the KW ratings are not the same on all brands.......for instance you go with Onan or Kohler you can generally believe when they say 6500 watts output that is full time/continuous output not a surge output that is described by lesser brands that may only put out 5000 watts continuous but are called 6500s. Like most anything else you buy a cheap unit you get a cheap unit of limited abilities.....you buy the "Caddy" you literally get a smoother ride (stable/steady/even power) with extra horses when you need 'em...LOL!! If you are a handy "engine man" might be better to buy a high quality low speed genset used in good shape rather than a brandy new cheepie. Quality units generally turn 1200 or 1800 rpm.....cheeper/lighter units turn 3600 rpm....all depends on how much you use it as to what you need and can afford. I lived 11 years off grid with gensets and solar panels/inverter/battery bank.....what started out cheap ended up expensive and vise/versa....but I was dependent on a good working genset....had to start anytime 24/7/365 at temps from +95 to -20 with decent fuel economy. Personally...if I were buying and could afford it....I would go with a 3 cyl .water cooled 10KW diesel in Northern Lights or Kubota brand or similar.....very good units...quiet.... smooth...good fuel economy......but spendy to buy....


Didn't know ya lived off the grid so long. 
Interesting the way technology/government money has changed. 
Take er easy Lad.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

thanks for input robin. good on ya


----------



## sachsmo

Cantdog has a handle on this.

What have you seen in propane powered units?

I bought an old Sunstar mower that had a Kohler ran on propane, the valve guides were shot?


----------



## Cantdog

Propane fired with auto switching is the most user friendly.......generally propane is pretty expensive to operate......but if you already have 1000 gal tank you're probably on a heating contract already.....be the cheapest price per lb/gal. When off grid I ended up with an old Onan 5000 propane fired...it worked OK but was not cheap to operate.....I have for my house (though not installed yet) an Onan 6500KW air cooled diesel genset with a manual transfer switch. Bought it used from an estate for $2500.......just bought the same series but 4 cyl air cooled, propane fired 15KW with an auto transfer to power my shop when the grid fails.. Bought this from another estate 1105 hrs ...complete with a nice exhaust system......not a scratch on the gen...always been in a heated basement....bi yearly service call from dealer...$200.......yeah.....I suck sometimes....LOL!!! Now if I could just find a 111S in mint condition cheep!!!


LOLOL!!! Well there....... speaking about generators.....grid just went down again.......on Kazawaki power now!!!!!


----------



## sachsmo

WE have at least 10 outages a year (tail end of the line) usually we are back online in a couple hours.

except for two years ago, we were out for 5-6 days after that 'duratio' 80-90 MPH straight line winds.

Brother in law brought us his cheap Craftsman (and two 5 gallon cans O' fuel)

It kept the freezer and fridge going as well as the TV.

Last time I filled Propane was $1.19, (own my tank)

I hear tell you get into a buying co op with some Farmers you can get it even cheaper!


----------



## roncoinc

sachsmo said:


> Cantdog has a handle on this.
> 
> What have you seen in propane powered units?
> 
> I bought an old Sunstar mower that had a Kohler ran on propane, the valve guides were shot?


 

Generally accepted that propane engine run cleaner and last longer.

Propane powered generators need to be sized to use or very unreasonable fuel consumption..

over sized waste a lot of fuel..running a 15hp 10K and only using 3K of it will go thru the propane.

upside is,,you got power when you need it but pay for it,,,,NO gasoline going bad and gumming up the carb,,you can store containers of it almost forever,,,no waiting in line at a gas station to get more or fresh fuel,,,,etc...

the downsides appear in mostly colder weather,,,the smaller tanks lose available capacity to provide fuel..


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Robin !!! be a good day to work on a metal roof !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hey Robin !!! be a good day to work on a metal roof !!


LOL Not today!!!!


----------



## sachsmo

The wife has a bunch of 'conditions' she can't take the heat.

When that wind storm came through a couple years back it was like 95 degrees every day.

She thought she was going to melt ha, ha.

Chit I just went out and floated around the pond, or charged up the old golf cart and made my own breeze.

She did however have a box fan.


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellers!


----------



## tbone75

Morning ya Ol Pharts ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

As Ron said......propane doesn't have the carbon in it like gas or diesel.....oil stays clean a lot longer......most motors last a lot longer than on gasoline.

Propane starts without the choking or glow plugs associated with gas or diesel. Propane has the strangest energy pricing of any fuel....use a little...pay a lot....be a hotel or restaurant..use a lot.... the price goes way down...I know when I was using that propane genset I was paying around $2.50 a gal......buddy who has a restaurant was paying $0.96/gal.......at the same time...same dealer.......


----------



## sachsmo

Yup!

everyone thinks they have the God given right to reach into your pocket eh?


Perhaps it was just that engine design, Kohler m20 boxer engine. (opposed cylinder)?


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> As Ron said......propane doesn't have the carbon in it like gas or diesel.....oil stays clean a lot longer......most motors last a lot longer than on gasoline.
> 
> Propane starts without the choking or glow plugs associated with gas or diesel. Propane has the strangest energy pricing of any fuel....use a little...pay a lot....be a hotel or restaurant..use a lot.... the price goes way down...I know when I was using that propane genset I was paying around $2.50 a gal......buddy who has a restaurant was paying $0.96/gal.......at the same time...same dealer.......


 

Had a fight with my propane dealer..

Example...
used 100 gall,got charged $2 gal..
complained.
asked them if i turned valve open,wasted 25 gal i could get it cheaper ??
they said then i would pay $175 for 125 gal..
or $200 for 100 gal !!


----------



## tbone75

I would have to look to see what my last fill up was ? Bet its went up with my new stove !


----------



## Twisted Priorities

With a propane or diesel genset you are paying for your fuel upfront and a certified storage unit. With natural gas you only pay for what you use.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We have 2 of these sitting in California not doing a thing since Burning Man, may cost a few bucks to tow one home...


----------



## sachsmo

They say all that 'fracking' has given the supply a glut?

Yupper, propane dealers hate it when you don't fill up in 3 or 4 years!


----------



## tbone75

A few bucks ? Better to load it on a flat bed heading this way ! LOL


----------



## sachsmo

Twisted Priorities said:


> With a propane or diesel genset you are paying for your fuel upfront and a certified storage unit. With natural gas you only pay for what you use.




Only if you have a gas pipeline going to your place!


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> I would have to look to see what my last fill up was ? Bet its went up with my new stove !




Guy at work went 5 years without a fill-up, they started billing him for the tank, he told 'em to pound sand and bought his own.


----------



## Twisted Priorities

sachsmo said:


> Guy at work went 5 years without a fill-up, they started billing him for the tank, he told 'em to pound sand and bought his own.


They'll get their money either way, tank rental or tank certification. In a few years they'll refuse to fill his tank unless its re certified.


----------



## Twisted Priorities

sachsmo said:


> Only if you have a gas pipeline going to your place!


I had to trench my own gas line in since it was 3 miles away, but hey, that's why you have buddy's who work for the ulitity companies.


----------



## sachsmo

You be in Canaduh,

Our guy takes care of us!


----------



## Twisted Priorities

sachsmo said:


> You be in Canaduh,
> 
> Our guy takes care of us!


Yup


----------



## sachsmo

Slackerzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

we were at the bottom O' da page,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tbone75

Yep , I be slackin !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> A few bucks ? Better to load it on a flat bed heading this way ! LOL


 
A couple thousand on the train will get it here but what then, little overkill for just one house.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Big time slllaacckkiinn goin on in here today.! Rain and just hovering around freezing point most of today.


----------



## little possum

Back to the home front for 2 days of R&R


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Back to the home front for 2 days of R&R


 
Good for you,LP.


----------



## Cantdog

Very bottom of the page SSSssslackerssss!!!.....Just saved it!!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> A couple thousand on the train will get it here but what then, little overkill for just one house.....LOL



Just run an extension cord over to DanOs!

Then you can power his house too!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A couple thousand on the train will get it here but what then, little overkill for just one house.....LOL


Power the whole neighborhood ! Charge them too ! LOL


----------



## dancan

You could be your own grid


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You could be your own grid


 

The 2 of them powered a city block at BM 2012,..220 customers, used 660 gallons of diesel.


----------



## Stihl 041S

On the bottom. Back to the top. 

At a camp we went to they had a one lung diesel. 

Miss that place.


----------



## tbone75

Bump !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.....grid's stihl out.....Kazawaki is whirring away making power....interwebs are up... but slower than a Stihl with a plugged air filter..........FIL came over last night...no power in the city...had supper, couple ruhms and stayed the night......gonna be sunny today but cold.....trees are very heavy....coated with thick ice....wind is supposed to come up.....that means more trees/limbs down...more line damage......power company says Friday before some folks are back on......an ol' fashion Merry Christmas....by candle light!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Morning All.....grid's stihl out.....Kazawaki is whirring away making power....interwebs are up... but slower than a Stihl with a plugged air filter..........FIL came over last night...no power in the city...had supper, couple ruhms and stayed the night......gonna be sunny today but cold.....trees are very heavy....coated with thick ice....wind is supposed to come up.....that means more trees/limbs down...more line damage......power company says Friday before some folks are back on......an ol' fashion Merry Christmas....by candle light!!!!


Say hi to your FIL. 
I had to wipe my feet as I walked in the door. 
Boots were wet.


----------



## farrell

Mornin you bunch of ol'hens!

20 and snow

Off to work


----------



## tbone75

Ol Hens ! Dang kids !


----------



## sachsmo

Merry Christmas eve!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Say hi to your FIL.
> I had to wipe my feet as I walked in the door.
> Boots were wet.




Will do....may see him again tonight if his power does not get back on....but will definitely see him tomorrow and give him your "Hi" To bad about your boots......LOL!! What was wet here is now hard!!!


----------



## dancan

We've had rain for 3 days locally so not much ice in the trees , the temps are dropping , looks like a couple of inches on the way today so the wife gets her white Christmas


----------



## sachsmo

dancan said:


> We've had rain for 3 days locally so not much ice in the trees , the temps are dropping , looks like a couple of inches on the way today so the wife gets her white Christmas



You can't say that?


----------



## dancan

Why not ?


----------



## sachsmo

dancan said:


> Why not ?




Because the folks at the BET, NAACP and the Oprah Network say you can't?


----------



## dancan

Daum 
What we gots to rewrite history now ?


----------



## sachsmo

Har,har, har, har, har, har!

And a very blessed CHRISTmas to all!


----------



## sachsmo

Ever see the Christmas special where ole Bing sang 'Little Drummer Boy with Bowie?


----------



## sachsmo




----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a few flurries this morning, covered the ground white but currently nothing coming down.Temp hovering just above freezing again today.


----------



## sachsmo

Happy Happy to you Jerry!


and all you old hens!


----------



## tbone75

Slackin Ol Hens !


----------



## dancan

I drove by a bunch of tree lots with sighs for free trees , I was thinking of throwing the big ole MS230 in the car and gather up some fresh fence posts , leave the brush behind LOL


----------



## sefh3

Merry Christmas to all!!!! Hopefully Santa is nice to you all.


----------



## dancan

sachsmo said:


>




A true classic Mo !
The story goes that David hated Little Drummer Boy and was going to bow out so the producers gave him Peace on Earth to sing , don't know if it's true but you can add it to the lore .
Merry Christmas all my good friends !


----------



## dancan

And the wife IS getting her white Christmas .


----------



## sachsmo

YUP!


----------



## farrell

Merry Christmas Eve y'all!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Happy Happy to you Jerry!
> 
> 
> and all you old hens!


Thanks Mo!! Merry Christmas,and a Happy New Year to !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Merry Christmas Guys, ya all know who ya are.....


----------



## Cantdog

Bah.......Humbug...........Ron told me to say it!!!!...........................................................................and I did....LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

There will be no Christmas for the clutz responsible for this .


----------



## sachsmo

Whut you talkin 'bout?

I spy two cases!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> There will be no Christmas for the clutz responsible for this .




Off with his head!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Merry Christmas to all you Yahoos. 

My Best to all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Merry Christmas to all you Yahoos.
> 
> My Best to all.



Merry Christmas uncle Rob!!


----------



## tbone75

Merry Christmas everyone !

Thanks for being my friends !


----------



## dancan

Don't forget , you owe me your lunch money ...... Friend .


----------



## dancan

Sorry John


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't forget , you owe me your lunch money ...... Friend .


I will share muh SPAM !


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> I will share muh SPAM !


Quit stealin' Johns lunch money!


----------



## sachsmo

dancan said:


> Don't forget , you owe me your lunch money ...... Friend .




Now Danny

you quit takin' Johns lunch money!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Merry Christmas all! 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Well it's early jimmy. 
But Merry Christmas.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright....time for bed.

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

3:30. 
Early to bed.


----------



## dancan

Merry Christmas All !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Merry Christmas All !


Yep what he said......


----------



## tbone75

Merry Christmas morning everyone !


----------



## tbone75

I have till bout noon , then its gonna be busy the rest of the day !


----------



## farrell

Mornin and Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Woohoo! K cup coffee maker!! 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Whoohooo! Anthracite!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Merry Christmas morning everyone !


 
Merry Christmas ,John!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Merry Christmas all you chainsaw junkies!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very hectic around here this morninmg, little time for me to get on here this morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Whoohooo! Anthracite!


 Gonna get some heat from it??


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Whoohooo! Anthracite!



I want it ! I want it ! I want it !


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gonna get some heat from it??



Gonna sit on my self with the rest of the coal!


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> I want it ! I want it ! I want it !



No it's mine!

Get ur own!


----------



## cheeves

Merry Christmas Everyone!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to the top............

Slackerzzzzzz...............


----------



## tbone75

What a day ! Glad to be done fer the day ! Sure was a lot of fun , but almost too much fer the Slug ! LOL


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> No it's mine!
> 
> Get ur own!



I tried to but all I got was some local Maple syrup from the wife and from the neighbour


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I tried to but all I got was some local Maple syrup from the wife and from the neighbour


Quit whining ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had to eat pancakes for early breakfast with that awful Nadian Maple Syrup on it, the thick kind......Oh, and I had to open my last gallon jug,..got to make that one last til next March!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Jerry.


----------



## dancan

Slackerz ! Missing all the Boxing Day sales !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Slackerz ! Missing all the Boxing Day sales !


I shop during the year..... 

Bah!! Humbug!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Road trip,...yaaaaah.


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning ASers !


Hey John. 
Back to sleep.


----------



## tbone75

Nite Rob !


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Cantdog

Morning John.......nite Unc!!!


----------



## tbone75

Sure hope everyone had a nice Christmas ! 

Mine was very special , I am stihl here to enjoy it ! That chit left me with some new problems , but it left me here ! How can I ever complain ! Plus all the friends I found here I never knew I had ! I am truly blessed !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> I shop during the year.....
> 
> Bah!! Humbug!!


I can't afford to shop. LOL. Ah the freedom of youth and no responsibilities. Wish I had back 1/2 of what I wasted. 


Rick


----------



## sachsmo

BigDaddyR said:


> I can't afford to shop. LOL. Ah the freedom of youth and no responsibilities. Wish I had back 1/2 of what I wasted.
> 
> 
> Rick




I spent most my money on fast cars, fast Women fast saws and booze.

The rest I just wasted.


----------



## BigDaddyR

sachsmo said:


> I spent most my money on fast cars, fast Women fast saws and booze.
> 
> The rest I just wasted.


Yeah buddy!! 


Rick


----------



## Icehouse

tbone75 said:


> Sure hope everyone had a nice Christmas !
> 
> Mine was very special , I am stihl here to enjoy it ! That chit left me with some new problems , but it left me here ! How can I ever complain ! Plus all the friends I found here I never knew I had ! I am truly blessed !


Sometimes unknown friends are the best


----------



## farrell

Slack

Slack

Slackity

Slack slack


----------



## dancan

Am Not 

Am Not !

Am Not !!












And that wasn't yesterday


----------



## tbone75

Squeel turd !


----------



## dancan

Just goes to prove that dung makes heat LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I made it back,the roads are a mess!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I made it back,the roads are a mess!


Are here too.......Dan what you burning there...dozy jack fir????


----------



## dancan

Throw some diesel on it and it makes heat


----------



## tbone75

You should have plenty of tires you can toss in at night ! LOL Make lots of heat ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Am Not
> 
> Am Not !
> 
> Am Not !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that wasn't yesterday


Crazy Nadian loading snow in the van....

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Head home early.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , more excitement on the knitting channel .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hmmm , more excitement on the knitting channel .


There prolly would be. 
I'm going to bed.


----------



## tbone75

Morning


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning


You be hurting to only type that much.


----------



## Icehouse

Probably man of few words, morning


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Probably man of few words, morning


With the 3rd highest count of posts on AS...........well....

But we couldn't do without him!!!!!!

How ya doing in Idaho????


----------



## Icehouse

Doin' fine, hope you had a good Xmas


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Doin' fine, hope you had a good Xmas


Thank you. I did.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Crazy Nadian loading snow in the van....
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!



Yep....3/4 ton minivan...or as the "Nadians" say......"work utility road vehicle eh?" or WURVE for short....see 'em all the time at the Bangor Mall.....LOL!!!
WURVEs are well insulated.....Act like a big chest cooler...you'd be surprised how long a WURVE full of frozen jack fir will keep your beer cold....even with the heater on.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

3/4 ton minivan.....do they come with all 4 lug nuts when they up the capacity in them?

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> 3/4 ton minivan.....do they come with all 4 lug nuts when they up the capacity in them?
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Yep all four.....that and the block of 4X4 between the rear axle and the uniframe....."load levelers".......keeps the high beams on the road at night....good upgrades....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Yep all four.....that and the block of 4X4 between the rear axle and the uniframe....."load levelers".......keeps the high beams on the road at night....good upgrades....


Those are the rust proof saggy stoppers!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yep....3/4 ton minivan...or as the "Nadians" say......"work utility road vehicle eh?" or WURVE for short....see 'em all the time at the Bangor Mall.....LOL!!!
> WURVEs are well insulated.....Act like a big chest cooler...you'd be surprised how long a WURVE full of frozen jack fir will keep your beer cold....even with the heater on.....


Cantdog, heads up! We got a coastal storm coming for Sunday! You definately don't need it! Take care!!


----------



## dancan

I only load & go during the day , already burn't the 4x4's .


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I only load & go during the day , already burn't the 4x4's .


Seems Danny burns anything in sight ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I only load & go during the day , already burn't the 4x4's .


 
Dan I have lots of pressure treated 6 X 6`s over here you can have for load levelers , they boost those vans up to one ton capacity but the ride does get a bit harsher when empty.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seems Danny burns anything in sight ! LOL


 Really a good thing he runs a tire shop!!


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I'm hearing that too Bobby...sayin' maybe 14".....a whole lotta folks power isn't slated to be back on until Tue as it is...that sure won't speed things up!!!! Guess I'll top off the generator and fill the cans tonight......Just getting the jobsite cleared out today...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page TWO???!!!!!????


----------



## Cantdog

EEEEK!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Oh the Humanity!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Latest report for Sunday/Monday is 5-10" along the coast with freezing rain and sleet keeping the totals down......Just what we need....another ice storm!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

A few pics from last week's Ice Storm....these are at the shop......the second


----------



## Cantdog

Haven't got the hang of posting multiple pics it seems!!......and words too!!! The last pic is just grass....


----------



## Cantdog

A few more from up near where Hoss lives....


----------



## Cantdog

View attachment 324505
View attachment 324506
View attachment 324500
View attachment 324504
A few more from up near where Hoss lives....


----------



## farrell

Looks a lil frozen there robin!


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s icy!! hope some of that melts off before the next one comes through.


----------



## tbone75

That is a big mess Robin ! Hope the next one misses you !


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s icy!! hope some of that melts off before the next one comes through.



It may hit mid 30s Sat mid day for a bit........then Sun afternoon, night and Monday more snow, sleet and freezing rain......5-10" they say.....or 1/2- 3/4 liquid precip.

Tues supposed to be a high of 13F......many folks still without power.....this won't speed things up!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Heading home


----------



## Stihl 041S

Heading home


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning slackers.


Dern John stay in one place!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Gotta make muh rounds ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Shhhhh , LP's tryin to sleep in .


----------



## farrell

Mornin beeches!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> View attachment 324565
> 
> 
> It may hit mid 30s Sat mid day for a bit........then Sun afternoon, night and Monday more snow, sleet and freezing rain......5-10" they say.....or 1/2- 3/4 liquid precip.
> 
> Tues supposed to be a high of 13F......many folks still without power.....this won't speed things up!!!


 
I was up to the Northern border of NS-NB on the day after Christmas and it looked very similar up there to what you have in your posted picts. Lots of small sapling trees bent over until the tops are touching the ground, guess they got the same treatment your area received. Many homes out in the rural settings around that area are still without power, so many ice covered trees laying on the high tension lines.
Hope the next storm doesn`t dump as much on ya!


----------



## tbone75

Super slack in here today !


----------



## pioneerguy600

opcorn:


----------



## tbone75




----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


>


 
How good are you at catching? I have plenty but its a long shot!!....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

opcorn:..


----------



## tbone75




----------



## farrell

Quick to the life boats!

The ship is goin down by the head!


----------



## tbone75

Sure is sad ! Really gonna miss MasterMoobs on here !!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Quick to the life boats!
> 
> The ship is goin down by the head!


By or in ? LOL


----------



## sachsmo

View attachment 324725


----------



## sachsmo

View attachment 324725


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> View attachment 324725


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> View attachment 324725


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> View attachment 324725


Its gone I guess ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its gone I guess ?


 Guess so!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its gone I guess ?


 Guess so!


----------



## tbone75

Bout Slug time , Arther is beaching a little. Not bad as he has been ! Maybe I can sleep a little tonight ?


----------



## tbone75

Bout Slug time , Arther is beaching a little. Not bad as he has been ! Maybe I can sleep a little tonight ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nite John.

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back
To
The 
Top


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Thanks Mongo. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

It
Is 
My
Pleasure


----------



## Stihl 041S

Shooter get you up ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning gents!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The other thread getting all the attention.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Shooter get you up ?


Head cold.....so I hung out with Crash a bit then slept a little more. Supposed to get 2" of rain today....ugh. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## sachsmo

Not in camp,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,YET!


Guess someone has a severe dis-like O' a picture of a toilet flushin??????????????????????????????????


Sure y'all seen it, seems to have a nice tidy bowl blue tint too.


----------



## dancan

Tidy bowl keeps it all nice and clean even after you fill it with crap LOL


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers


----------



## Cantdog

Well...well...well...the pot is stirred now...ain't it??? This place that used to be so comfortable now seems more like large ship slowly sinking from a pin hole below the waterline.....what's worse is the Capt'n forgot/neglected to load on the new pumps at the last port-o-call....way out to sea now...going down by the nose and stihl wondering why....to bad too....was a damn good ship......once.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Well...well...well...the pot is stirred now...ain't it??? This place that used to be so comfortable now seems more like large ship slowly sinking from a pin hole below the waterline.....what's worse is the Capt'n forgot/neglected to load on the new pumps at the last port-o-call....way out to sea now...going down by the nose and stihl wondering why....to bad too....was a damn good ship......once.



.Couldn't have said it better. Can't say I disagree with Randy either.....I've been around since early '09. Lots of good info and the push from a saw liker to a saw junky. Is what it is though...just rode it out and see what happens. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## sachsmo

Cantdog said:


> Well...well...well...the pot is stirred now...ain't it??? This place that used to be so comfortable now seems more like large ship slowly sinking from a pin hole below the waterline.....what's worse is the Capt'n forgot/neglected to load on the new pumps at the last port-o-call....way out to sea now...going down by the nose and stihl wondering why....to bad too....was a damn good ship......once.




This deserves a re-peat?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well...well...well...the pot is stirred now...ain't it??? This place that used to be so comfortable now seems more like large ship slowly sinking from a pin hole below the waterline.....what's worse is the Capt'n forgot/neglected to load on the new pumps at the last port-o-call....way out to sea now...going down by the nose and stihl wondering why....to bad too....was a damn good ship......once.


Fraid your right ! Took way to long to get back up and running I guess ? Needed a pro to fix it , but sounds like they didn't want to pay for one ? Cost them some sponsors too !
So in the long run they lost even more. Really sucks too , loved this place !


----------



## dancan

RePoast ....


----------



## dancan

The scurry of rats from the hold of a sinking ship .
Looks like the exodus is giving saw haw gz a hard time .
Slow to load and the gaitor is showing up .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well...well...well...the pot is stirred now...ain't it??? This place that used to be so comfortable now seems more like large ship slowly sinking from a pin hole below the waterline.....what's worse is the Capt'n forgot/neglected to load on the new pumps at the last port-o-call....way out to sea now...going down by the nose and stihl wondering why....to bad too....was a damn good ship......once.



Well said, I really liked this place back when I first joined up seeing as how the majority of users were here to help out anyone asking and many times even those that did not ask. There was a treasure trove of restoration, refurbish, rebuild and just chainsaw fixing going on along with the saw porters doing their thing. A newb could even ask an oil question back then and not get blown out of the water just for asking what later became a," dumb question". A lot of good people passed through this site but now have new ports of call for home base. It might just take a complete new repopulation to restore this site to its new look but for me it will not be like its old former glory days.


----------



## sachsmo

Cappin' Jerry,

you said it better than I ever could!


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> Cappin' Jerry,
> 
> you said it better than I ever could!


Smaga ratherfla....


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!

Has the call to abandon ship gone out yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Slackerz!
> 
> Has the call to abandon ship gone out yet?



She`s still afloat but listing a bit to ,port.


----------



## Stihl 041S

I have trouble keeping up with so many threads!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I have trouble keeping up with so many threads!!!



Full time ,spare time job!


----------



## sachsmo

DOooooHhhh!


----------



## tbone75

That other place got over run ! LOL They will get it fixed , gonna take a while I bet ! I stihl like it over here too.

Really long as I can talk to you guys, its all good. LOL I like a lot of the other stuff on here too , but the fight thread is the place to be !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That other place got over run ! LOL They will get it fixed , gonna take a while I bet ! I stihl like it over here too.
> 
> Really long as I can talk to you guys, its all good. LOL I like a lot of the other stuff on here too , but the fight thread is the place to be !


 You can say that again,..the gator is there most everytime I post, just keep clicking on the post reply icon over n over, it will eventually take.
Dual citizenship!


----------



## dancan

While LP was plainin bout hotel food , I made some sawdust and noodles today


----------



## tbone75

Sure would like to see whos on down below like we use to , I ask about it a couple times ?
I don't need the similar thread thing down there , maybe some do ?


----------



## dancan

Jerry , just up on the corner of exit 19 and the highway .


----------



## dancan

John , I recall Claudio replying to the question and in a nutshell he said it's not important to know who's logged in on a thread so that's it .


----------



## tbone75

Latest 066 almost done ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

The box I got from china , I didn't buy the crankcase , they just put my stuff in the box.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , I recall Claudio replying to the question and in a nutshell he said it's not important to know who's logged in on a thread so that's it .


Guess it don't matter to them ! I don't know if they even got on the site ? 
They sure have lost a lot of members since the crash and rebirth. Gonna take a lot more to run me off ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Jerry , just up on the corner of exit 19 and the highway .



Any dead standing wood there?


----------



## dancan

Would that make it a Marco Polo chainsaw ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Latest 066 almost done ! LOLView attachment 324925



Sweet!! great looking saws. Mine don`t look that good but run awesome. Yours should bring good moola.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess it don't matter to them ! I don't know if they even got on the site ?
> They sure have lost a lot of members since the crash and rebirth. Gonna take a lot more to run me off ! LOL



It really does not affect us much but if the guys that make a living or a good part of their living then they need to get all their notifications so that they can quickly get to that post and then read and post an answer.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Any dead standing wood there?



Yup , at least one 24"+ at the butt dead standing spruce 
Mostly fir and white spruce , anything with a lean will be cut .


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Any dead standing wood there?



Yup , at least one 24"+ at the butt dead standing spruce 
Mostly fir and white spruce , anything with a lean will be cut .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup , at least one 24"+ at the butt dead standing spruce
> Mostly fir and white spruce , anything with a lean will be cut .



When are you cutting there again?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sweet!! great looking saws. Mine don`t look that good but run awesome. Yours should bring good moola.


Sure hope so ! LOL Would like to build 2 - 3 more ! LOL


----------



## dancan

It'll depend on the weather and if he gets his Farmi back from his brother , they want to make some mountain bike trails on the property for the kids .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Who has been naughty....got some horrible boxes heading out tomorrow!






Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## roncoinc

DEAD !!!

slackerz.

gator got me


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> DEAD !!!
> 
> slackerz.
> 
> gator got me




Me to,..several times today.!


----------



## tbone75

Gator got me too !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Who has been naughty....got some horrible boxes heading out tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Dang ! That is a pile of poop ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Where will all of those go??

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Working on yer shop Ron ?


----------



## tbone75

Finally heard from the guy with the 55 Husky , wants me to put a Meteor kit on it. That (should) be a easy fix. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Time. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Nite Flappy


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a bunch of saws to get opened up and see what they need, all Stihls of course. Pistons and rings, cylinder cleanup on all of them. Real nice of owners straight gassing and or running them too lean and not wanting to pay to have em fixed, and so the collection expands yet again.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Gator is hungry tonight. Down, down, down, way down


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> Time.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Night Jimmy!


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a bunch of saws to get opened up and see what they need, all Stihls of course. Pistons and rings, cylinder cleanup on all of them. Real nice of owners straight gassing and or running them too lean and not wanting to pay to have em fixed, and so the collection expands yet again.


Have to find me a good source for these. See how the two I have now turn out. It's pricey to try to fix them if you don't have any skills to do so yourself. Between parts and labor for a lot of people its the same or less to buy a new one.


----------



## farrell

I don't feel good and am ready to go home and go to bed!


----------



## tbone75

No good Adam , hope you make it till time to go home !


----------



## farrell

The I'm done here thread headin south fast gettin mean and nasty over there!


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Have to find me a good source for these. See how the two I have now turn out. It's pricey to try to fix them if you don't have any skills to do so yourself. Between parts and labor for a lot of people its the same or less to buy a new one.



I love it when I toss a $45. piston and rings into a $500.- $700. saw and its mine free and clear...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I don't feel good and am ready to go home and go to bed!



Sounds like you need some chicken soup and a good rest.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> The I'm done here thread headin south fast gettin mean and nasty over there!



I have been following it closely, just took a 20 min break from it.


----------



## tbone75

I just got caught up on it. LOL Little crazy ! LOL Buncha kids ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> I love it when I toss a $45. piston and rings into a $500.- $700. saw and its mine free and clear...LOL



That is cool. So far up till now all I've done is homeowner saws. The 064/66 will be my first larger pro saw. They'll have to pry that one from my cold dead hands.


Rick


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I love it when I toss a $45. piston and rings into a $500.- $700. saw and its mine free and clear...LOL


Can't say I have got any deals like that. Got one or two 300.00 saws. LOL Plenty of them 30.00 saws ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Can't say I have got any deals like that. Got one or two 300.00 saws. LOL Plenty of them 30.00 saws ! LOL



I don`t get them every day but they add up at 5-7 a year. Most of the Stihl saws I have in my stable are fixers that mostly needed just a piston and rings, clean up the cylinder and away we go. Some of the bigger saws like the 066`s I paid $75. for one and $150. for another but they were runners when I got them. The prices on the saws I mentioned would be the cost of one new, not what I could resell it for


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t get them every day but they add up at 5-7 a year. Most of the Stihl saws I have in my stable are fixers that mostly needed just a piston and rings, clean up the cylinder and away we go. Some of the bigger saws like the 066`s I paid $75. for one and $150. for another but they were runners when I got them. The prices on the saws I mentioned would be the cost of one new, not what I could resell it for


You have a lot of connections after all the years you have been into saws !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You have a lot of connections after all the years you have been into saws !



That helps!!


----------



## tbone75

The Monkey thread is locked now. SS took care of it. Needed done ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That helps!!


Sure does ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

Me too , time !


----------



## dancan

Knappy time is over slackerz , coffee's on !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Okay. Coffee and go to bed. 
Hey Dan. 
Night Dan. 
No SH all night.


----------



## dancan

Bad Gaitor .
Day/night Rob .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Naaaaaa. 
504 all night. 
With me anyway.


----------



## dancan

Yup , that 504 Gaitor LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all. Couldn't get on all night over there or this morning. I guess that means there is a lot of traffic! 

First day at the job after nine days off. Still not looking forward to it....

Post office is going to hate me or love me today at lunch. All four of those boxes ships out. Freeing up space in the shop and bringing smiles to some! 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning all. Couldn't get on all night over there or this morning. I guess that means there is a lot of traffic!
> 
> First day at the job after nine days off. Still not looking forward to it....
> 
> Post office is going to hate me or love me today at lunch. All four of those boxes ships out. Freeing up space in the shop and bringing smiles to some!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


 

Dint see a box there big enuf for a chevy ???


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning Slackers. End of the month. Two long days coming up or me. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

New dedicated server coming over there soon.
all that new traffic overloaded quick.
Hope it dont turn into a jungle like some suggested.


----------



## roncoinc

New shop news.

Furnace been not up to expectations.

walked away satday and came back and it had shut off,,had to hit the reset.
cant set it to keep fan running blowing out more hot air after burner shuts down.
motor seems to have a humm sometimes after shut down,whack it with something and stops,dont like it.
stopped and needed reset again.
not happy,,put it on CL and got more than i paid,was willing to take an offer and posted as such.
buyer picking up today.
I carefully explained in detailed the issues,,they had no problem with it.
going in a space in a cellar that dont get that cold and it will be additional heat only.
said somebody always around to monitor it and cheap enuf at $100 they could reset once in awhile.
pic of the old thing..


----------



## roncoinc

So,,i found another furnace,same brand and size,same thing with diff burner setup..
reliable becket burner.
the story:, parents living in a mobile home,got old and run down and they wanted a new one.
the furnace quit while planning so they had it rebuilt ..
new double wide came and son pulled furnace before old trailer got trashed.
he planned on using it to heat a second garage but never got to it.
now xmass bills and all come in,,he can barely get his snowblower in the second garage,,can use the money so sold me the furnace.
everything new in 2011,used that winter and pulled.
installation date is on the burner.
heat exchanger is excellent and has a new firebrick heat/flame box.
almost new furnace for $150


----------



## tbone75

Got some sleep last night , to bad I got up 4 times. LOL Stihl better than it has been !

Like the new furnace Ron ! You got a great deal on that !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got some sleep last night , to bad I got up 4 times. LOL Stihl better than it has been !
> 
> Like the new furnace Ron ! You got a great deal on that !


 
ONLY four times ??
i call that good..
buyers of old one should be here around noon.
then will put new one in place.


----------



## roncoinc

Electician frind came yestday.
got it all set up to run the wire.
know what parts i need to get for him now..


----------



## sachsmo

I see Jerry got the last say over there in the 'outta here' thread.


Dunno 'bout you guyz but sometimes those type threads bring out the best (and worst) in me?


You'all know the history behind this thread eh?


----------



## roncoinc

If your talking this thread here,i think most of us do.
i have read every single page.
think i got in on page three ?? maybe 10 ? 
even talked to OP on the phone.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ONLY four times ??
> i call that good..
> buyers of old one should be here around noon.
> then will put new one in place.


None would be great ! That hasn't happened in a long time ? LOL I call one or two times good !


----------



## roncoinc

If your talking this thread here,i think most of us do.
i have read every single page.
think i got in on page three ?? maybe 10 ? 
even talked to OP on the phone.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> ONLY four times ??
> i call that good..
> buyers of old one should be here around noon.
> then will put new one in place.


None would be great ! That hasn't happened in a long time ? LOL I call one or two times good !


sachsmo said:


> I see Jerry got the last say over there in the 'outta here' thread.
> 
> 
> Dunno 'bout you guyz but sometimes those type threads bring out the best (and worst) in me?
> 
> 
> You'all know the history behind this thread eh?


Only bout not getting email notifications.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> If your talking this thread here,i think most of us do.
> i have read every single page.
> think i got in on page three ?? maybe 10 ?
> even talked to OP on the phone.


I was a little farther behind , I don't know how this thread really started ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> None would be great ! That hasn't happened in a long time ? LOL I call one or two times good !
> 
> Only bout not getting email notifications.


 

He said THIS thread,,not THAT thread ???


----------



## tbone75

I am SLOW ! Its to early fer me !


----------



## sachsmo

Yes THIS thread,,,,,,,,,,,,,"da original fight thread!

I remember the first post (and poster) he's been gone for a while, only wish he would check in and see the (Monster) he started.


We used to have some real steamy ones around in those days.

I can't believe Gary never banned me (because I really, really deserved it)


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Yes THIS thread,,,,,,,,,,,,,"da original fight thread!
> 
> I remember the first post (and poster) he's been gone for a while, only wish he would check in and see the (Monster) he started.
> 
> 
> We used to have some real steamy ones around in those days.
> 
> I can't believe Gary never banned me (because I really, really deserved it)


I got in this thread right after I joined , Ron sent me here. LOL They didn't kick me out for asking dumb chit ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cliff said he got cured of CAD , that was that . he did stop in once in a while , hasn't for a long time now.


----------



## sachsmo

sachsmo said:


> You guys' need to get laid,
> 
> especially you space :hmm3grin2orange:




Guess I didn't show up until page 5.


----------



## Scooterbum

New Years resolution? Read the Fight Thread from the beginning.


----------



## sachsmo

Scooterbum said:


> New Years resolution? Read the Fight Thread from the beginning.




Think that would work!

My brother caught me smoking when I was 12, he made me sit in the kitchen and smoke a whole pack.

I was inhaling when him and Mom weren't lookin'


----------



## Scooterbum

Just couldn't stay off ebay. Picked this one up. Gonna throw some white on it to make Ron Happy!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Husqvsrna-5...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> New Years resolution? Read the Fight Thread from the beginning.


I read it up to where I joined , didn't want to read my dumb chit I asked at first again ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> I read it up to where I joined , didn't want to read my dumb chit I asked at first again ! LOL



Can't be any worse then mine.


----------



## Scooterbum

madrone said:


> Early grave? It's too late for that....
> Someone is gonna have to shoot this thread to put it down before it devours the whole damn site.:skeleton:


Psychic?????????


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Just couldn't stay off ebay. Picked this one up. Gonna throw some white on it to make Ron Happy!!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Husqvsrna-50-special-chainsaw-chain-saw-for-parts-/221337642175?nma=true&si=CmUNWLslefKbYBmJpBbzqbX5OiY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Scoot , I have a 51 P&C if it will fit ? I don't know chit about that one ?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Can't be any worse then mine.


Wouldn't bet on that ! LOL I didn't even know what the impulse line was fer ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Scoot , I have a 51 P&C if it will fit ? I don't know chit about that one ?


I don't either, just curious. IPL shows it's not a clamshell so can't be too bad.
I 'll find out soon enough.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Scoot , I have a 51 P&C if it will fit ? I don't know chit about that one ?


Ron may know ? WTH did he go ?


----------



## roncoinc

I


Scooterbum said:


> Just couldn't stay off ebay. Picked this one up. Gonna throw some white on it to make Ron Happy!!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Husqvsrna-50-special-chainsaw-chain-saw-for-parts-/221337642175?nma=true&si=CmUNWLslefKbYBmJpBbzqbX5OiY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


 Is that the closed port model ??

Hey,,you got any jonsered bar decals ?
besides the 056avsupermagtwo ones ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Ron may know ? WTH did he go ?


 I believe,50,51,55 fit.
could be wrong tho


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> I don't either, just curious. IPL shows it's not a clamshell so can't be too bad.
> I 'll find out soon enough.


Not a clam shell is good ! Bet this 51 P&C will fit !
Just gotta find someone who knows fer sure ? If so its yers if ya want it !


----------



## Scooterbum

tbone75 said:


> Wouldn't bet on that ! LOL I didn't even know what the impulse line was fer ! LOL


 Me neither. LOL!!
I was needin' help with an 041 that I thought was the "ultimate saw" after runnin' OL' Blue for so long. Then I got a 49SP off ebay because of this site and found out what AV was. The rest is history.


----------



## tbone75

The one I have is open port.


----------



## tbone75

Think Ron is right , 50,51 & 55 are the same.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Just couldn't stay off ebay. Picked this one up. Gonna throw some white on it to make Ron Happy!!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Husqvsrna-5...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Looks pretty nice. Probably leaked at the intake like my 45 Special. Right where the impulse and intake manifolds hook up to the cylinder. For new rubber parts and Anerobic sealer for it to reassemble in the next few days. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Just couldn't stay off ebay. Picked this one up. Gonna throw some white on it to make Ron Happy!!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Husqvsrna-5...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Looks pretty nice. Probably leaked at the intake like my 45 Special. Right where the impulse and intake manifolds hook up to the cylinder. For new rubber parts and Anerobic sealer for it to reassemble in the next few days. 


Rick


----------



## Scooterbum

BigDaddyR said:


> Looks pretty nice. Probably leaked at the intake like my 45 Special. Right where the impulse and intake manifolds hook up to the cylinder. For new rubber parts and Anerobic sealer for it to reassemble in the next few days.
> 
> 
> Rick


 I'm thinkin' straight gassed. Doesn't look like it's cut much more then a twig or three


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I wouldn`t buy anything with Stihl on it.
> 
> Pioneerguy600



Haha haha that's funny....... words right outta Jerry's mouth from back when this thread was young


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I wouldn`t buy anything with Stihl on it.
> 
> Pioneerguy600



Haha haha that's funny....... words right outta Jerry's mouth from back when this thread was young


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Haha haha that's funny....... words right outta Jerry's mouth from back when this thread was young



Morning guys, we were throwing chit around back then just trying to stir things up and get some reaction. This site was a virtual ghost town back then but we never thought that this particular thread would grow to what it did become.


----------



## farrell

You fellas got me curious 

Started back on page 1 to see when everyone started posting in here

Found my first post on page 59


----------



## tbone75

I use to have a list of things like that others said ? Wonder where that went ? LOL


farrell said:


> Haha haha that's funny....... words right outta Jerry's mouth from back when this thread was young


----------



## tbone75

There was some good one on that list !! Jim the closet Husky lover , forgot what Ron did ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> I'm thinkin' straight gassed. Doesn't look like it's cut much more then a twig or three



Good stuff there. Nothing worn out then with that little bit of use. Very clean under the good. Mine was a mess when I got I. Looked like pecan pie under the top cover. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> I'm thinkin' straight gassed. Doesn't look like it's cut much more then a twig or three



Good stuff there. Nothing worn out then with that little bit of use. Very clean under the good. Mine was a mess when I got I. Looked like pecan pie under the top cover. 


Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> New Years resolution? Read the Fight Thread from the beginning.


Some good and funny chit went around back then, some joined in and stayed, others drifted in and out. We pizzed some people off while others just looked on as bystanders. This thread still gets a lot of attention and it hardly gets more than 3 pages a day anymore.


----------



## tbone75

Got one 066 all together with several new parts. Now to get the other one done ! LOL

May get a 361 together next ? Need to get a 038 Mag done for my Nephew so I can get my 046 back ! Got a new tank,recoil,P&C for it. China stuff ! LOL Good nuff for the saw thrasher Nephew ! Was gonna let him use a 044 I did , I don't want it tore up ! LOL No name top end , runs dang good ! Stihl got the BB kit for a 372 Husky to build ! Forgot bout that one ! Gotta grind on it a little first ! Got a 371 Husky with new bearings to finish too ! Far as I got with that one ?? Now I member , GOT SICK ! Just fixed a weed whacker for my neighbor that day ! Troy Built chit ! Stihl got a Poulan whacker of his here to fix ! LOL Forgot that too ! LOL So many saws to build , hows a Slug gonna do it !!
I know !! They will wait there turn ! LOL Got other projects to do real soon too ! But there fun projects ! LOL Gonna do a little grinding on one of them ! Try out my new hand piece ! Smaller one , feels better in muh hand ! Got lots of my saws I want to grind on !! They will wait there turn too ! LOL
Really want to get my 5000 Plus fixed up , needs a case gasket. Plus my J-Reds really need to be running before April !! LOL
I better get off muh flippy cap ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some good and funny chit went around back then, some joined in and stayed, others drifted in and out. We pizzed some people off while others just looked on as bystanders. This thread still gets a lot of attention and it hardly gets more than 3 pages a day anymore.


Buncha SLACKERS !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got one 066 all together with several new parts. Now to get the other one done ! LOL
> 
> May get a 361 together next ? Need to get a 038 Mag done for my Nephew so I can get my 046 back ! Got a new tank,recoil,P&C for it. China stuff ! LOL Good nuff for the saw thrasher Nephew ! Was gonna let him use a 044 I did , I don't want it tore up ! LOL No name top end , runs dang good ! Stihl got the BB kit for a 372 Husky to build ! Forgot bout that one ! Gotta grind on it a little first ! Got a 371 Husky with new bearings to finish too ! Far as I got with that one ?? Now I member , GOT SICK ! Just fixed a weed whacker for my neighbor that day ! Troy Built chit ! Stihl got a Poulan whacker of his here to fix ! LOL Forgot that too ! LOL So many saws to build , hows a Slug gonna do it !!
> I know !! They will wait there turn ! LOL Got other projects to do real soon too ! But there fun projects ! LOL Gonna do a little grinding on one of them ! Try out my new hand piece ! Smaller one , feels better in muh hand ! Got lots of my saws I want to grind on !! They will wait there turn too ! LOL
> Really want to get my 5000 Plus fixed up , needs a case gasket. Plus my J-Reds really need to be running before April !! LOL
> I better get off muh flippy cap ! LOL



You have more saws to fix than I do, I don`t even know where to start, guess I will fix up saws that belong to others first and get to mine when I can find time. No rush on mine as I am sure I can find a working saw somewhere.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Buncha SLACKERS !


 Yep!!! May get a few pages again today, with all the problems the other site is having.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> I'm thinkin' straight gassed. Doesn't look like it's cut much more then a twig or three



Good stuff there. Nothing worn out then with that little bit of use. Very clean under the good. Mine was a mess when I got I. Looked like pecan pie under the top cover. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Got one 066 all together with several new parts. Now to get the other one done ! LOL
> 
> May get a 361 together next ? Need to get a 038 Mag done for my Nephew so I can get my 046 back ! Got a new tank,recoil,P&C for it. China stuff ! LOL Good nuff for the saw thrasher Nephew ! Was gonna let him use a 044 I did , I don't want it tore up ! LOL No name top end , runs dang good ! Stihl got the BB kit for a 372 Husky to build ! Forgot bout that one ! Gotta grind on it a little first ! Got a 371 Husky with new bearings to finish too ! Far as I got with that one ?? Now I member , GOT SICK ! Just fixed a weed whacker for my neighbor that day ! Troy Built chit ! Stihl got a Poulan whacker of his here to fix ! LOL Forgot that too ! LOL So many saws to build , hows a Slug gonna do it !!
> I know !! They will wait there turn ! LOL Got other projects to do real soon too ! But there fun projects ! LOL Gonna do a little grinding on one of them ! Try out my new hand piece ! Smaller one , feels better in muh hand ! Got lots of my saws I want to grind on !! They will wait there turn too ! LOL
> Really want to get my 5000 Plus fixed up , needs a case gasket. Plus my J-Reds really need to be running before April !! LOL
> I better get off muh flippy cap ! LOL



All in time buddy... no rush on it. As long as you step back to smell the roses and relocate LP's family... all is well!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Can't leave you hanging... I hear Stihl is going to made by Oreck, they're gonna make the lightest saw in the world, one light enough for everyones grandma to lift it over their heads. It's gonna be great.




So when is the MS Oreck coming out? Is it AutoTune?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well guys, I picked a saw up today that many of you have not likely even seen let alone run. If I were to give each one of you 100 guesses each its very unlikely you would be able to guess what it is. Well maybe 100 guesses would be a bit of overkill....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> So when is the MS Oreck coming out? Is it AutoTune?


This the hometown of the new saw?






Sorry, spelled wrong, I know. Just couldn`t help muhself.....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well guys, I picked a saw up today that many of you have not likely even seen let alone run. If I were to give each one of you 100 guesses each its very unlikely you would be able to guess what it is. Well maybe 100 guesses would be a bit of overkill....LOL



Umm... pictures or it didn't happen. You've been around long enough to know these rules!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Deleted double post as the software is going wonky on me.....


----------



## sachsmo

I've been getting double posts how the @%$* do you delete them???????????????????


----------



## nk14zp

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well guys, I picked a saw up today that many of you have not likely even seen let alone run. If I were to give each one of you 100 guesses each its very unlikely you would be able to guess what it is. Well maybe 100 guesses would be a bit of overkill....LOL


A singer?


----------



## sachsmo

a cox?


----------



## sachsmo

Howz 'bout a Hoffco with an 820 Bender?

(i gots 98 more)


----------



## farrell

Been pagin through the thread

Forgot how many guys have come and gone from here

Flipping through and seein when guys first posted here

On page 317


----------



## dancan

This the warm and fuzzy channel???

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Just edit your double post and insert something whitty, now one will ever know.........

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Umm... pictures or it didn't happen. You've been around long enough to know these rules!



I have picts loaded but if I were to post them then that would take a lot of the fun out of you guys trying to guess the saw. All I can tell you is that its a really old one so that cuts down the possibilities a lot. I knew where this saw was kept for more than 20 years now but the owner was not ready to give it up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Just edit your double post and insert something whitty, now one will ever know.........
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Your big stick got moved over to the roadway along with several others.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your big stick got moved over to the roadway along with several others.



Well , my weekend is booked 


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Yes you do have to get those Jreds going........don't make me come out there and fix 'em for you!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Got one 066 all together with several new parts. Now to get the other one done ! LOL
> 
> May get a 361 together next ? Need to get a 038 Mag done for my Nephew so I can get my 046 back ! Got a new tank,recoil,P&C for it. China stuff ! LOL Good nuff for the saw thrasher Nephew ! Was gonna let him use a 044 I did , I don't want it tore up ! LOL No name top end , runs dang good ! Stihl got the BB kit for a 372 Husky to build ! Forgot bout that one ! Gotta grind on it a little first ! Got a 371 Husky with new bearings to finish too ! Far as I got with that one ?? Now I member , GOT SICK ! Just fixed a weed whacker for my neighbor that day ! Troy Built chit ! Stihl got a Poulan whacker of his here to fix ! LOL Forgot that too ! LOL So many saws to build , hows a Slug gonna do it !!
> I know !! They will wait there turn ! LOL Got other projects to do real soon too ! But there fun projects ! LOL Gonna do a little grinding on one of them ! Try out my new hand piece ! Smaller one , feels better in muh hand ! Got lots of my saws I want to grind on !! They will wait there turn too ! LOL
> Really want to get my 5000 Plus fixed up , needs a case gasket. Plus my J-Reds really need to be running before April !! LOL
> I better get off muh flippy cap ! LOL



OK Then........my last post was supposed to include this quote!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes you do have to get those Jreds going........don't make me come out there and fix 'em for you!!!!


Yes I do need to get after them ! Not sure I even have ONE I can fire up and use ! Just not right at all ! LOL

Be happy to let ya help !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes you do have to get those Jreds going........don't make me come out there and fix 'em for you!!!!


Yes I do need to get after them ! Not sure I even have ONE I can fire up and use ! Just not right at all ! LOL

Be happy to let ya help ! 

Double dodo ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Yes I do need to get after them ! Not sure I even have ONE I can fire up and use ! Just not right at all ! LOL
> 
> Be happy to let ya help !



I would love to have all my saws runnin by April too!

But doubt that will happen......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Yes I do need to get after them ! Not sure I even have ONE I can fire up and use ! Just not right at all ! LOL
> 
> Be happy to let ya help !
> 
> Double dodo ! LOL




LOL ya musta got all exited!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Got me some new goodies today !


----------



## tbone75

Metric


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got me some new goodies today !View attachment 325051



Really nice set you got there, they look big though so you must have them magnified, what sizes you got??


----------



## tbone75

Starts at M5 and up.


----------



## tbone75

All together !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Starts at M5 and up.


 Got one for sparkplugs?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> View attachment 325053
> View attachment 325054
> 
> All together !




Looking good,John.


----------



## tbone75

Several new parts on this one too , not the tank. Top covers,AF,Muffler,recoil,Brake handle,wrap handle,brake parts cover,bar plate, only rings in this one. OEM P&C.
Having trouble getting it to start , first it was no spark. Fixed that with a new coil. LOL But I am not sure its the right one, has the metal flywheel. Think they take a different coil that the plastic flywheel does ? Has spark but wouldn't start.
I am having a hard time just pulling these things over ! Stihl not 100% I guess ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got one for sparkplugs?


Don't think it does in this kit but I will have one very soon !

Should I put lock tight on the inserts ?


----------



## tbone75

Having a hard time finding the model tags for them !


----------



## dancan

Hey John ! Since yot got all them saws , that make you a saw haw gz ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Several new parts on this one too , not the tank. Top covers,AF,Muffler,recoil,Brake handle,wrap handle,brake parts cover,bar plate, only rings in this one. OEM P&C.
> Having trouble getting it to start , first it was no spark. Fixed that with a new coil. LOL But I am not sure its the right one, has the metal flywheel. Think they take a different coil that the plastic flywheel does ? Has spark but wouldn't start.
> I am having a hard time just pulling these things over ! Stihl not 100% I guess ?


 

When you get tired of dabbling in the sewer,,go on to a diff color !!


----------



## farrell

What do you guys do for cleanin up the inside of a jug?

Scotch brite on a dowel in a drill or?


----------



## Cantdog

This durn winter is getting like an ol' fashion winter.....we got another 6" of wet heavy snow last night...started as rain which was good as it took most of the ice off the trees but ended as snow with 2" of slush at the bottom....had to move all that stuff today while I stihl could...going below zero ('Merican) tonight and tomorrow night....like 10 below.....not going to move snow tomorrow....spent the day on the tractor....then cleaned the cookstove chimney....that baby'll be humpin' when we are at -10....now the news says more snow Thurs....and Fri.....and cold.....haven't had a "real winter" in a spell......not likin' it all that much so far....some folks stihl without power from last week....Hoss got his back yesterday afternoon.....gotta go up first thing in the morning with my trusty old original 49SP and trim a bunch of trees hanging into the driveway.....snowplow guy won't plow....gonna be zero...then off to the roof job.....boys shoulda got it all shoveled off today.....LOL!!! (Ol' Biscuit strikes again)!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

This durn winter is getting like an ol' fashion winter.....we got another 6" of wet heavy snow last night...started as rain which was good as it took most of the ice off the trees but ended as snow with 2" of slush at the bottom....had to move all that stuff today while I stihl could...going below zero ('Merican) tonight and tomorrow night....like 10 below.....not going to move snow tomorrow....spent the day on the tractor....then cleaned the cookstove chimney....that baby'll be humpin' when we are at -10....now the news says more snow Thurs....and Fri.....and cold.....haven't had a "real winter" in a spell......not likin' it all that much so far....some folks stihl without power from last week....Hoss got his back yesterday afternoon.....gotta go up first thing in the morning with my trusty old original 49SP and trim a bunch of trees hanging into the driveway.....snowplow guy won't plow....gonna be zero...then off to the roof job.....boys shoulda got it all shoveled off today.....LOL!!! (Ol' Biscuit strikes again)!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

This durn winter is getting like an ol' fashion winter.....we got another 6" of wet heavy snow last night...started as rain which was good as it took most of the ice off the trees but ended as snow with 2" of slush at the bottom....had to move all that stuff today while I stihl could...going below zero ('Merican) tonight and tomorrow night....like 10 below.....not going to move snow tomorrow....spent the day on the tractor....then cleaned the cookstove chimney....that baby'll be humpin' when we are at -10....now the news says more snow Thurs....and Fri.....and cold.....haven't had a "real winter" in a spell......not likin' it all that much so far....some folks stihl without power from last week....Hoss got his back yesterday afternoon.....gotta go up first thing in the morning with my trusty old original 49SP and trim a bunch of trees hanging into the driveway.....snowplow guy won't plow....gonna be zero...then off to the roof job.....boys shoulda got it all shoveled off today.....LOL!!! (Ol' Biscuit strikes again)!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

This durn winter is getting like an ol' fashion winter.....we got another 6" of wet heavy snow last night...started as rain which was good as it took most of the ice off the trees but ended as snow with 2" of slush at the bottom....had to move all that stuff today while I stihl could...going below zero ('Merican) tonight and tomorrow night....like 10 below.....not going to move snow tomorrow....spent the day on the tractor....then cleaned the cookstove chimney....that baby'll be humpin' when we are at -10....now the news says more snow Thurs....and Fri.....and cold.....haven't had a "real winter" in a spell......not likin' it all that much so far....some folks stihl without power from last week....Hoss got his back yesterday afternoon.....gotta go up first thing in the morning with my trusty old original 49SP and trim a bunch of trees hanging into the driveway.....snowplow guy won't plow....gonna be zero...then off to the roof job.....boys shoulda got it all shoveled off today.....LOL!!! (Ol' Biscuit strikes again)!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

This durn winter is getting like an ol' fashion winter.....we got another 6" of wet heavy snow last night...started as rain which was good as it took most of the ice off the trees but ended as snow with 2" of slush at the bottom....had to move all that stuff today while I stihl could...going below zero ('Merican) tonight and tomorrow night....like 10 below.....not going to move snow tomorrow....spent the day on the tractor....then cleaned the cookstove chimney....that baby'll be humpin' when we are at -10....now the news says more snow Thurs....and Fri.....and cold.....haven't had a "real winter" in a spell......not likin' it all that much so far....some folks stihl without power from last week....Hoss got his back yesterday afternoon.....gotta go up first thing in the morning with my trusty old original 49SP and trim a bunch of trees hanging into the driveway.....snowplow guy won't plow....gonna be zero...then off to the roof job.....boys shoulda got it all shoveled off today.....LOL!!! (Ol' Biscuit strikes again)!!!!!


----------



## farrell

What is up with the multiple posts lately?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Robin is upping his post count....copy and paste. Sneaky ole biscuit!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Cantdog

HaHaHA!! You guys hear what I said????? I hit "post reply" but the post didn't join the page.....just stayed in the post box....but I guess it did.....can't make it go away....so......it's winter here...if you hadn't heard.....LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Robin is upping his post count....copy and paste. Sneaky ole biscuit!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!




That's what I was hoping......but no......just stayed where it was....


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> What do you guys do for cleanin up the inside of a jug?
> 
> Scotch brite on a dowel in a drill or?


I just tape it to a dowel rod and chuck in the drill and got to town on it ! LOL Try some emery cloth too , get the heavy chit off first. Tape it the same way.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I just tape it to a dowel rod and chuck in the drill and got to town on it ! LOL Try some emery cloth too , get the heavy chit off first. Tape it the same way.



Thanks John!

Wanted to get the scratches off the inside of the 372 when I replace the rings


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I just tape it to a dowel rod and chuck in the drill and got to town on it ! LOL Try some emery cloth too , get the heavy chit off first. Tape it the same way.



Thanks John!

Wanted to get the scratches off the inside of the 372 when I replace the rings

+1


----------



## pioneerguy600

Must be all the guys that can`t get on the other site overunning this site tonight, its very-very slow opening a page on here tonight.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Thanks John!
> 
> Wanted to get the scratches off the inside of the 372 when I replace the rings


You wont need emery for that one. Only take a few mins to do it.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I just tape it to a dowel rod and chuck in the drill and got to town on it ! LOL Try some emery cloth too , get the heavy chit off first. Tape it the same way.



Thanks John!

Wanted to get the scratches off the inside of the 372 when I replace the rings

+2


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I just tape it to a dowel rod and chuck in the drill and got to town on it ! LOL Try some emery cloth too , get the heavy chit off first. Tape it the same way.



Thanks John!

Wanted to get the scratches off the inside of the 372 when I replace the rings

+3


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Thanks John!
> 
> Wanted to get the scratches off the inside of the 372 when I replace the rings


You wont need emery for that one. Only take a few mins to do it.

Just got a server error message , everything is screwed up here too !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I just tape it to a dowel rod and chuck in the drill and got to town on it ! LOL Try some emery cloth too , get the heavy chit off first. Tape it the same way.



Thanks John!

Wanted to get the scratches off the inside of the 372 when I replace the rings

+4


----------



## farrell

Good god!

To many posts!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Thanks John!
> 
> Wanted to get the scratches off the inside of the 372 when I replace the rings


You wont need emery for that one. Only take a few mins to do it.

Just got a server error message , everything is screwed up here too !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You wont need emery for that one. Only take a few mins to do it.



Just wanna scuff/clean/shine it up and see if compression goes up a lil more with new rings


----------



## tbone75

This thing is screwed up !!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> This thing is screwed up !!!!



On the same server as obamacare?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Thread grows quick like this!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Cantdog

You durn copycats!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Just wanna scuff/clean/shine it up and see if compression goes up a lil more with new rings


It WILL !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> It WILL !!



I'm sure new rings will make a hell of a difference a long with a smooth surface!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> What do you guys do for cleanin up the inside of a jug?
> 
> Scotch brite on a dowel in a drill or?


 

GUESS !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good thing this new saw doesn`t need any parts, they would be almost impossible to find.


----------



## tbone75

OL needs the phone , BBL


----------



## pioneerguy600

You guys all guessed out yet? This saw has a bow bar....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

internet range extender update.

I think it was Rick that was interested when i mentioned these.

Works great !!

little wall wart thingy you plug into a wall outlet,,plug the supplied piece of cat5 cable into it and into router.
plug the other one into an outlet wherever,,i run a 150 ft of extension cord to shop,,,has to be wireing on same meter,,plug in cable to laptop ,interweb access !!

dont need a wifi extender or run a lot of cat5 cable.

works good.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You guys all guessed out yet? This saw has a bow bar....LOL


 


pioneerguy600 said:


> You guys all guessed out yet? This saw has a bow bar....LOL


 
Nope,dont like guessing games.
looks like you get to play by yourself..
tease the other kid's and they wont like you !


----------



## roncoinc

Claudio Bucks !! LOL !!!


----------



## sachsmo

pioneerguy600 said:


> You guys all guessed out yet? This saw has a bow bar....LOL




It would be alot easier if it were new.

Man there were so many saw manufacturers back then.


Hoe?

(97)


----------



## sachsmo

pioneerguy600 said:


> You guys all guessed out yet? This saw has a bow bar....LOL




It would be alot easier if it were new.

Man there were so many saw manufacturers back then.


Hoe?

(97)


----------



## dancan

I was waiting for Robin to edit and insert something witty ...... It didn't't happen .


----------



## dancan

I was waiting for Robin to edit and insert something witty ...... It didn't happen .


----------



## sachsmo

This kid is gettin' mad at Jerry,
i just called him a Hoe!


----------



## dancan

Hey Farmer Jim !
I'm outta beer 

Get one of these , they come in 2 sizes , I have and use both .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Burns, Home lite, Poulan, Solo Rex????

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Nope,dont like guessing games.
> looks like you get to play by yourself..
> tease the other kid's and they wont like you !



That`s ok ,Ron,...I will let it ride for a couple of days and by then nobody will like me....LOL
Its not a saw anybody but a collector would want, made so long ago a fellow with a crosscut could cut faster than this saw could. Sure is neat to have a saw very few others have.....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Disston?

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## dancan

My Jred and Stihl tag team .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Nope,dont like guessing games.
> looks like you get to play by yourself..
> tease the other kid's and they wont like you !



That`s ok ,Ron,...I will let it ride for a couple of days and by then nobody will like me....LOL
Its not a saw anybody but a collector would want, made so long ago a fellow with a crosscut could cut faster than this saw could. Sure is neat to have a saw very few others have.....LOL


dancan said:


> I was waiting for Robin to edit and insert something witty ...... It didn't happen .




I think his next post might go ,viral......LOL


sachsmo said:


> It would be alot easier if it were new.
> 
> Man there were so many saw manufacturers back then.
> 
> 
> Hoe?
> 
> (97)



Think back,.......wayyyy back,.....I really mean,.......waaaaayyyy- waaaaayyyyy back.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s ok ,Ron,...I will let it ride for a couple of days and by then nobody will like me....LOL
> Its not a saw anybody but a collector would want, made so long ago a fellow with a crosscut could cut faster than this saw could. Sure is neat to have a saw very few others have.....LOL


 
Nobody likes you anyway !!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s ok ,Ron,...I will let it ride for a couple of days and by then nobody will like me....LOL
> Its not a saw anybody but a collector would want, made so long ago a fellow with a crosscut could cut faster than this saw could. Sure is neat to have a saw very few others have.....LOL




Kinda like owning this one .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Nope,dont like guessing games.
> looks like you get to play by yourself..
> tease the other kid's and they wont like you !



That`s ok ,Ron,...I will let it ride for a couple of days and by then nobody will like me....LOL
Its not a saw anybody but a collector would want, made so long ago a fellow with a crosscut could cut faster than this saw could. Sure is neat to have a saw very few others have.....LOL


dancan said:


> I was waiting for Robin to edit and insert something witty ...... It didn't happen .




I think his next post might go ,viral......LOL


sachsmo said:


> It would be alot easier if it were new.
> 
> Man there were so many saw manufacturers back then.
> 
> 
> Hoe?
> 
> (97)



Think back,.......wayyyy back,.....I really mean,.......waaaaayyyy- waaaaayyyyy back.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Nobody likes you anyway !!!


 
Even if we DO put up with you !! LOL !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Kinda like owning this one .



Yep,....that`s Mikes 07, all sand cast and hand finished experimental pre production saw. Not many of them floating around out there either.


----------



## roncoinc

Should i owe up to my dummy dumass screw up in the new shop today or wait for everybody to guess what a stupid i pulled ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Even if we DO put up with you !! LOL !!!




I know!!.....I feel the love everytime I post on here.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Should i owe up to my dummy dumass screw up in the new shop today or wait for everybody to guess what a stupid i pulled ??





roncoinc said:


> Should i owe up to my dummy dumass screw up in the new shop today or wait for everybody to guess what a stupid i pulled ??




I can wait!!!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Should i owe up to my dummy dumass screw up in the new shop today or wait for everybody to guess what a stupid i pulled ??



Forgot to wear your safety bump cap ??


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know!!.....I feel the love everytime I post on here.....LOL


 
Well,,we make allowances you being such a nice fellow


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Forgot to wear your safety bump cap ??



He got confused, didn`t know which door was the Exit!!....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> My Jred and Stihl tag team .


 We will have to split that big tree to get the blocks into the truck er....van....LOL


----------



## farrell

Jerry how bout some hints on this mystery saw!

Year of manufacture?

Gas or electric?

Country of origin?


----------



## farrell

Jerry how bout some hints on this mystery saw!

Color?

Portable?

Size?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Jerry how bout some hints on this mystery saw!
> 
> Color?
> 
> Portable?
> 
> Size?



This saw goes way back, its a gas engine, it is portable and they had little if any paint. Its older than me and runs ,scratcher chain, original unsharpened one still on this saw.
Best part is that I got to talk with the original owner that bought it new and has had it ever since. He said the saw was so slow that it never got used hardly at all, it spent all its life inside their woodworking shop, they owned their own waterpowered sawmill, planer mill, sash mill and built almost anything that could be made out of wood.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> We will have to split that big tree to get the blocks into the truck er....van....LOL



Spruce is light cut it at 16" and no prob with the timber tongs , already got half that tree in and out of the Ute .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Spruce is light cut it at 16" and no prob with the timber tongs , already got half that tree in and out of the Ute .



I actually meant the big stick up at the new road, it has a bit more rot on the outside couple of layers than I had thought it did but still plenty of good core wood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I missed Adam`s other question, this should be a dead giveaway, it was made in Canada.


----------



## tbone75

I haven't a clue ? I don't know saws very well.


----------



## tbone75

Ron ?????


----------



## Cantdog

IEL Beaver.......my guess......


----------



## tbone75

Sure got slow in here ?

Ron hasn't told us what he did today ? Jerry won't tell what old saw he got ? If its older than him , that SOB must be made out of bronze or maybe stone !


----------



## tbone75

Sure got slow in here ?

Ron hasn't told us what he did today ? Jerry won't tell what old saw he got ? If its older than him , that SOB must be made out of bronze or maybe stone !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Two man disston....fueled by beans/gas!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well....considering that I have to go to W tomorrow....I best get some sleep. You kids be good and keep it up top. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> IEL Beaver.......my guess......



I really wish it was,..but alas no its not.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well....considering that I have to go to W tomorrow....I best get some sleep. You kids be good and keep it up top.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Nite flappy,...er ,Jimmy....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nite Flap Jack


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure got slow in here ?
> 
> Ron hasn't told us what he did today ? Jerry won't tell what old saw he got ? If its older than him , that SOB must be made out of bronze or maybe stone !



It is a bit ancient and as far as I know there were very - very few of them made, possible even fewer than the IEL Beaver. I am in the process of trying to find more info on it from some of my outside collector contacts.


----------



## farrell

Burnett?

Farmcrest?

Flash?


----------



## farrell

Frontier?

Hornet?


----------



## farrell

Precision?

Spear&jackson?

Turbomatic?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Precision?
> 
> Spear&jackson?
> 
> Turbomatic?


 You been researching the old Canadian saw companies??


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s ok ,Ron,...I will let it ride for a couple of days and by then nobody will like me....LOL
> Its not a saw anybody but a collector would want, made so long ago a fellow with a crosscut could cut faster than this saw could. Sure is neat to have a saw very few others have.....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I think his next post might go ,viral......LOL
> 
> 
> Think back,.......wayyyy back,.....I really mean,.......waaaaayyyy- waaaaayyyyy back.....LOL


1st 2 man chainsaw. Saw a video clip about the history of saws that BloodOnIce was in. One of those?


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s ok ,Ron,...I will let it ride for a couple of days and by then nobody will like me....LOL
> Its not a saw anybody but a collector would want, made so long ago a fellow with a crosscut could cut faster than this saw could. Sure is neat to have a saw very few others have.....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I think his next post might go ,viral......LOL
> 
> 
> Think back,.......wayyyy back,.....I really mean,.......waaaaayyyy- waaaaayyyyy back.....LOL


1st 2 man chainsaw. Saw a video clip about the history of saws that BloodOnIce was in. One of those?


Rick


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you happen to know what coil I can use with these all metal fly wheels ? I am having mo luck ! The few coils I have , don't have numbers on them ? Not Stihl numbers anyway.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry you happen to know what coil I can use with these all metal fly wheels ? I am having mo luck ! The few coils I have , don't have numbers on them ? Not Stihl numbers anyway.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you happen to know what coil I can use with these all metal fly wheels ? I am having mo luck ! The few coils I have , don't have numbers on them ? Not Stihl numbers anyway.



The last 4 digits are 1300, I will look up the rest.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The last 4 digits are 1300, I will look up the rest.


That will help . Now if I could find out what coils I have ? LOL I know I will likely need a couple . See what I can find on evil bay .


----------



## tbone75

Seems I read one time there is a universal coil for these things ?


----------



## tbone75

Flywheel last 4 are 1209 , if that helps anything ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

From my notes it says the original coil for the metal flywheel was 000 400- 1300 and the replacement for that coil is 1122 400 1311.

JJ had put up a complete swap out list for these coils because there were several metal flywheels used on the 064 and 066 saws. There are some with two keyways while others had one.

From my notes the 1300 coil is considered the universal coil but it won`t work right with the poly flywheel, that flywheel takes the 1122 400 1314 coil.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> You been researching the old Canadian saw companies??



You wanted to play guessing games

We needed hints

So I did some looking


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> You been researching the old Canadian saw companies??



You wanted to play guessing games

We needed hints

So I did some looking


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> You wanted to play guessing games
> 
> We needed hints
> 
> So I did some looking


 Good on ya!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> You wanted to play guessing games
> 
> We needed hints
> 
> So I did some looking



Check out post number 114567 above.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> From my notes it says the original coil for the metal flywheel was 000 400- 1300 and the replacement for that coil is 1122 400 1311.
> 
> JJ had put up a complete swap out list for these coils because there were several metal flywheels used on the 064 and 066 saws. There are some with two keyways while others had one.
> 
> From my notes the 1300 coil is considered the universal coil but it won`t work right with the poly flywheel, that flywheel takes the 1122 400 1314 coil.


I was looking too ! LOL The 0000-400-1300 is used on everything from a 024 to a 066 it seems ? I should have plenty of them !


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


>



Interesting to say the least!

So what is it exactly?

Ain't never seen one like that!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


>


Seen pix of saws something like that. Slower than slow ! LOL Sure wild looking ! Know what year it was made ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all!!

Any body been on over there in the last day?

Nice saw Jerry!!!!!

Cutting Holiday Fruitcakes??


----------



## tbone75

Can't get on , got over loaded ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Interesting to say the least!
> 
> So what is it exactly?
> 
> Ain't never seen one like that!



They were made in Montreal by Precision Equipment INC around 1946. Due to its scarcity there is little info on them, the exact year and even the model is somewhat in a grey area. Most likely a M3 made between 1945-1947.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Can't get on , got over loaded ! LOL


That's what I get. 
Dedicated server soon. 
Last I saw was a lot of "I'm here now. This place is great. Everywhere else sux."
NO content and a total waste of bandwidth.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> Any body been on over there in the last day?
> 
> Nice saw Jerry!!!!!
> 
> Cutting Holiday Fruitcakes??



Its been off line all day.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> They were made in Montreal by Precision Equipment INC around 1946. Due to its scarcity there is little info on them, the exact year and even the model is somewhat in a grey area. Most likely a M3 made between 1945-1947.


Kripe. My 48 Disston is MiLES ahead of that. 
But that looks lighter. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seen pix of saws something like that. Slower than slow ! LOL Sure wild looking ! Know what year it was made ?



Somewhere between 1945 - 1947 as far as I can find out. Old gent it came from said he got it right after the end of WWII.


----------



## tbone75

Who wants to come down here and start these 066s for me ? LOL I am a dang WIMP !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Kripe. My 48 Disston is MiLES ahead of that.
> But that looks lighter. Lol


 
That is likely why they were not made for very long. The other model the same company made was a saw with a conventional bar, think it was called a M17. Must check that out.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Who wants to come down here and start these 066s for me ? LOL I am a dang WIMP !



I will!

Only if you was a lil closer......


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Who wants to come down here and start these 066s for me ? LOL I am a dang WIMP !


Tie the handle to the deck and jump over the edge with it!!

Hey. What was it Ron did today?

Did I miss that??


----------



## tbone75

Ron left us hanging ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ron left us hanging ?



He must be real proud of it then. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Hes acting like Jerry , just tease us ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hes acting like Jerry , just tease us ! LOL


And MEEEEN!!!!!


----------



## Icehouse

tbone75 said:


> Who wants to come down here and start these 066s for me ? LOL I am a dang WIMP !


I'll be right there, gotta change my shoes.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> I'll be right there, gotta change my shoes.


Hey. You been snowed in???


----------



## tbone75

My cats are just freaking nuts ! The midget is under the blue paper , the other is ready to pounce it ! LOL The midget likes to get under things ? Never had a cat like it before ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

My wife brought our cats some catnip filled mice home with her tonight, you should have seen two silly cats playing with them stuffed mice. They acted like they were half drunk.....LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Mostly done with the 350. Chain brake doesn't work. Needs a brake band and the plastic cover got heated up. Looks like the rear locator pin broke off the clutch cover. It's still held on place by the plastic. Would it leave enough play for the drum to ride on the upper part if the band? Any other ideas on this? 

Band is easy enough to replace. 






New plastic or trim to fit?




New cover or JB Weld?




Rick


----------



## tbone75

I give it to our cats bout once a week. Its just to fun watching them ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> My wife brought our cats some catnip filled mice home with her tonight, you should have seen two silly cats playing with them stuffed mice. They acted like they were half drunk.....LOL


Mine were baby sitters yesterday. Watching the new puppy sister chew on cat rope. LOL







Rick


----------



## farrell

Guess I'm not seein what your talkin bout rick?


----------



## BigDaddyR

We spike their scratch pads with the nip. LOL. They roll around like their toasted. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

Not real sure on that one Rick ? I will have to look at one here.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> My cats are just freaking nuts ! The midget is under the blue paper , the other is ready to pounce it ! LOL The midget likes to get under things ? Never had a cat like it before ?View attachment 325113


That's funny, ours like to lay on papers and the little one likes to sit on the shelves of the end tables.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Not real sure on that one Rick ? I will have to look at one here.



One end attaches to the plastic part by the spring the other end sits in the slot. 

I'm not seeing a problem unless where cover is chiped it allows to much flex in the band?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I give it to our cats bout once a week. Its just to fun watching them ! LOL


 Ours get it once in a while but this stuff tonight must have been some strong stuff. The cats found it as soon as my wife sat the bags down on the floor. The big fellow ran over and ripped up one of here shopping bags while pulling the fully sealed and wrapped up stuffed mice, The little cat just watched til the big guy got them out of the bag, then they both ripped the cellophane wrappers off the mice. Little cat got a red one, big guy got a green one. Then they just batted and threw them around and rubbed them all over their head and ears....LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Guess I'm not seein what your talkin bout rick?


Where my finger is pointing there is a metal stud that helps locate the back side of the clutch cover. It's broken, but the plastic as shown below it helps keep it somewhat in place. 

The upper side of the brake band was riding against the clutch drum and snapped from being weakened, it's hard to see but the plastic above it's burnt pretty good as well. I trimmed it a little but still wonder if I should keep it.

One of two things moved, the drum doesn't really have any play and the cover is broken so I'm assuming that the cover tilted just a little because of the broken locator pin. Will have to pull by hand after tightening it and see if I feel it dragging.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I gotta call ,Time:


----------



## farrell

Our female cat is fat and lazy

The lil male is a butt head


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I gotta call ,Time:


Night Jerry.


----------



## farrell

Nite jerry


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night Jerry.


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Night Jerry.



The plastic is a dust cover and keeps the spring and band in place

So that lil spot where it's melted prolly won't hurt nothing


----------



## tbone75

Nite Jerry

Just loaded my stove up so I can go to bed. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> The plastic is a dust cover and keeps the spring and band in place
> 
> So that lil spot where it's melted prolly won't hurt nothing


Agreed. I'm just trying to fix the root cause of it so it doesn't happen again. I wonder if Gorilla blue would hold the aluminum together and in place?


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Nite Jerry
> 
> Just loaded my stove up so I can go to bed. LOL


Doing the same in a moment myself. Long day tomorrow. End of month, year, etc.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> The plastic is a dust cover and keeps the spring and band in place
> 
> So that lil spot where it's melted prolly won't hurt nothing


Yep , Adam is right. Should be OK.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Agreed. I'm just trying to fix the root cause of it so it doesn't happen again. I wonder if Gorilla blue would hold the aluminum together and in place?


Not likely , drill and tap it. Put a stud in there maybe ?


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Agreed. I'm just trying to fix the root cause of it so it doesn't happen again. I wonder if Gorilla blue would hold the aluminum together and in place?



You talkin bout where the cover is chipped?


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> You talkin bout where the cover is chipped?


It's actually not chipped. It's a broken piece that fits into the plastic at the back and locates the rear of the cover to the saw. One of my guys can aliuminum weld. Maybe I'll see if I can get him to weld it back in place. 

Picture I put up doesn't really help without the broken piece shown.


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> It's actually not chipped. It's a broken piece that fits into the plastic at the back and locates the rear of the cover to the saw. One of my guys can aliuminum weld. Maybe I'll see if I can get him to weld it back in place.
> 
> Picture I put up doesn't really help without the broken piece shown.



You have the broken piece?

What about epoxy it into place?


----------



## Icehouse

No very little snow, just been spending all my time following the Mastermind entanglement. An awful lot of reading for these old eyes. Hope you guys aren't having really bad weather .


Stihl 041S said:


> Hey. You been snowed in???


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> You have the broken piece?
> 
> What about epoxy it into place?


Try to take it into work tomorrow. My guys are good at fixing broken crap. If they break it they usually have to fix it. LOL. I'll let you know what they say. Not a big deal.

Have a good night guys.

Overtime.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


>




Now that is quite a unit.....(That's what she said)..LOL!!! So...I take it that the cam driven blade and bow reciprocates with a 2-2 1/2" stroke?......somewhat like a Wright Saw?.....Yes?? Nice quiet exhaust too, I see. Have you tried to start it yet.....or will you ever???


----------



## dancan

I see that spambot is poasting again .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Who ??
Where???


----------



## dancan

He must have his puter set to autpoast or trained the dogs to click on send LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Daniel. 
Have a Happy New Year. 
Night All


----------



## dancan

Day/Night Rob !
Happy New Year !!
Hey Rob , when you're up and about , look for some Pacific rock cheddar , I don't know who makes it but mmmmm I like it


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I see that spambot is poasting again .



Wind woke me up........then decided to dewater........then decided to see what was going on......then decided to say sumthin' about Jerry's new saw........then decided to go back to bed.......zzzzzzzz......then Canso decided he needed to dewater.....got up to let him out......lot o' decisions that lead me to being awake now.....dead even zero 'Merican outside......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> He must have his puter set to autpoast or trained the dogs to click on send LOL



Unfortunately both are beyond my abilities............


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Who wants to come down here and start these 066s for me ? LOL I am a dang WIMP !




I'd come but it would be an up...so I guess geographically I'm excluded as you asked for someone to come down. Next you're gonna say only Furd trucks at the GTG.....silly slug. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Hes acting like Jerry , just tease us ! LOL


Like I told a few girls in my day...no one likes a damn tease!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all. 

Jerry I've run a saw with a similar no pinch bar like that but we ran chipper chain. Scratcher chain brand new in line is painfully slow by today's standards. I honestly thought at one point your come up with a Stihl two man saw with scratcher. I've run one that has been started exactly 3 times....and I was there when it came out of the original wooden rate to be run the first time. Was a heck of a treat to run that old piece of history....sadly.....its all OD green. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Back to work shortly so I can have my OT for the week


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> Jerry you happen to know what coil I can use with these all metal fly wheels ? I am having mo luck ! The few coils I have , don't have numbers on them ? Not Stihl numbers anyway.




That is a bad thing to have ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, sometimes!


----------



## roncoinc

Cold,,yup,,real cold out..


----------



## roncoinc

Interesting piece there Jerry.


----------



## roncoinc

Rob,, " John,tie the handle to the deck and jump off " LOL !!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Ron!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## roncoinc

And the dummy of the day award goes to !?!???!!????

I sold the original shop furnace yestday as planned.
got for it what i had into it and they removed it.
was happy to get it gone.

So,put the new one in it's place,easy.
Dan my man, ( stihl waiting for gloves rob ) helped drain and move oil tank from old shop ,refill,run fuel line,etc.
%100 setup and ready to fire.
hose on bleeder valve and a container to bleed the fuel pump into.
hit the switch and within seconds,,,,,,,oil all over the place !! lots of it !!!!!!!!!!
shut it down and WTF ????

OOoppppssssssssssssssss,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, when i picked it up the guy told me it was setup for a RETURN line off the oil pump !!!
pulled out the fitting and plugged the hole and tried again....

fired right up.
then smoke,,,,,,,,,then oil leaking everyplace,,,then flame !!!!!
thing was roaring like a frieght train !!!!

shut it down dissapointed agin and went in the house to stew... 

any body GUESS what was wrong ??


----------



## sachsmo

I'd guess you needed a part from the old one eh?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Ron. 
Post office open today??


----------



## Cantdog

You needed the return line.........plugged, the oil had no place to go but where it could...everywhere...including in the firebox....


----------



## roncoinc

After searching the internet i found when running a two pipe system as they call it when there is a return line,,a bypass plug has to be screwed up inside the hole the return line goes on to direct the excess fuel to the outlet.
on a single line like my setup that plug up inside has to be removed and it opens anothe passage for the fuel to recirculate in the pump.
what i did was put a potatoe in the tailpipe deal.
i blocked off the exit and the pump built up pressure and it had to go someplace !!

Cleanup in aisle nine !!!!!

will remove bypass plug and try again today .. 

Signed.......... Mr. Dumass


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ron.
> Post office open today??


 

Dunno !! LOL !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Dunno !! LOL !!


Well help a fellow dumazz!!!!!


----------



## sachsmo

My motto is;

"the only way to avoid screwing things up is to never screw with them"


(insert f-bomb)


----------



## Stihl 041S

Well some of our engineers got a motto:
"If it ain't broke, I can fix that"


----------



## sachsmo

Yup!

Maintenance say, "If it ain't broke don't fix it!

Engineer say, "If it isn't broke, we haven't added enough improvements"


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> Yup!
> 
> Maintenance say, "If it ain't broke don't fix it!
> 
> Engineer say, "If it isn't broke, we haven't added enough improvements"


Zactly!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Gotta get that thing fired up Ron........I'm two blow zeerah here right now.....


----------



## sachsmo

My favorite is;

"It is easy for those who do nothing to criticize those that do"


----------



## sachsmo

Hey UNC!


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> Hey UNC!


Hey Ol Buddy !!!!!
Gonna be a good New Year!!!!!
My best to you and yours.


----------



## sachsmo

Back at cha!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Gotta get that thing fired up Ron........I'm two blow zeerah here right now.....


 
Some wicked cold out theyah !!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Well help a fellow dumazz!!!!!


 
need a mandrel to hold scotchbite too


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> need a mandrel to hold scotchbite too


Dern. I got to sleep to get up and mail package. 
Closes at noon. 
And box packed. 
But since you evoked the smiley face I'll mail another Friday. 
Hey Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

:


Stihl 041S said:


> Dern. I got to sleep to get up and mail package.
> Closes at noon.
> And box packed.
> But since you evoked the smiley face I'll mail another Friday.
> Hey Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

HHmmm,,,what to use to clean up that oily mess all over the furnace and burner ??
dont wanna use gasoline,dont want to leave a residue..carb cleaner ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> HHmmm,,,what to use to clean up that oily mess all over the furnace and burner ??
> dont wanna use gasoline,dont want to leave a residue..carb cleaner ??


Grey Flat Depends and then alcohol. 
It's cheap in NH. 
More Husky Depends on the way.


----------



## farrell

Another day at the grind


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ron.
> Post office open today??


Local post office is open until noon today. 

Sent from my Torque smart phone with no Torque!


----------



## tbone75

Morning ya gabby ol hens.

Got my good night of sleep fer the month ! Only got up twice !! To bad it took till the last day of the month and year to get it ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Snowin and blowin here!

Lake effect snow watch up thru Thursday night

Possible 20" of snow


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Grey Flat Depends and then alcohol.
> It's cheap in NH.
> More Husky Depends on the way.


 
Drambui and a rag ??


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Another day at the grind


 

Yup,,same here too.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning ya gabby ol hens.
> 
> Got my good night of sleep fer the month ! Only got up twice !! To bad it took till the last day of the month and year to get it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I thought it would be something more funny you fubared Ron ! Not bad tho. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Morning ya gabby ol hens.
> 
> Got my good night of sleep fer the month ! Only got up twice !! To bad it took till the last day of the month and year to get it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a dusting of snow last night ? Better go check muh stove , haven't got down there yet ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Drambui and a rag ??


Say it ain't so!!!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got a dusting of snow last night ? Better go check muh stove , haven't got down there yet ? LOL


 
Was 68 in here when i got up 
been feeding the stove constant since !!


----------



## tbone75

You ferget to fill it up last night ? Or just that cold up there ? In the 20s here and snowing a little .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You ferget to fill it up last night ? Or just that cold up there ? In the 20s here and snowing a little .


 
Went to the shop to get a screwdriver,,spit and it went CLINK when it hit the ground !!


----------



## tbone75

Got some of that chit Robin has too ! You guys keep it !


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

That 62 gmc is a pile.....


Looking at a 95 chevy 1500 now. Thoughts?

4.3 engine, 2wd, no rust I can see, claims to run good.

Single cab long box, shouldnt be too bad on gas.



I had a weak moment and almost called about a 76 ford highboy......




Any thoughts on that generation of trucks?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You ferget to fill it up last night ? Or just that cold up there ? In the 20s here and snowing a little .


 
Went to the shop to get a screwdriver,,spit and it went CLINK when it hit the ground !!


----------



## sachsmo

IEL said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> That 62 gmc is a pile.....
> 
> 
> Looking at a 95 chevy 1500 now. Thoughts?
> 
> 4.3 engine, 2wd, no rust I can see, claims to run good.
> 
> Single cab long box, shouldnt be too bad on gas.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a weak moment and almost called about a 76 ford highboy......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on that generation of trucks?




LUV them old Hi Boyz,

And I be a Dodge Man!


----------



## tbone75

Gotta dig out a couple coils to see if they will work on this 066. This will be the last 066 I do for a while , going to something smaller ! LOL
Got 4 - 345,350 Huskys in a box sitting here , should put a couple of them together. Only have one left fer sale ! Had 4 not long ago. LOL


----------



## sachsmo

IEL said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> That 62 gmc is a pile.....
> 
> 
> Looking at a 95 chevy 1500 now. Thoughts?
> 
> 4.3 engine, 2wd, no rust I can see, claims to run good.
> 
> Single cab long box, shouldnt be too bad on gas.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a weak moment and almost called about a 76 ford highboy......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on that generation of trucks?




LUV them old Hi Boyz,

And I be a Dodge Man!

Bet that chevy has a one legger, dem stinkin' things will get hung in wet grass (unless ya gots a good load on 'em)!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Solved the "getting up in time " for the post office problem. 

Just went. Ron,Robin and Randy got boxes on the way. 

NOW to bed.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You ferget to fill it up last night ? Or just that cold up there ? In the 20s here and snowing a little .


 Went outside and spit,,went CLINK when it hit the ground !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> And the dummy of the day award goes to !?!???!!????
> 
> I sold the original shop furnace yestday as planned.
> got for it what i had into it and they removed it.
> was happy to get it gone.
> 
> So,put the new one in it's place,easy.
> Dan my man, ( stihl waiting for gloves rob ) helped drain and move oil tank from old shop ,refill,run fuel line,etc.
> %100 setup and ready to fire.
> hose on bleeder valve and a container to bleed the fuel pump into.
> hit the switch and within seconds,,,,,,,oil all over the place !! lots of it !!!!!!!!!!
> shut it down and WTF ????
> 
> OOoppppssssssssssssssss,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, when i picked it up the guy told me it was setup for a RETURN line off the oil pump !!!
> pulled out the fitting and plugged the hole and tried again....
> 
> fired right up.
> then smoke,,,,,,,,,then oil leaking everyplace,,,then flame !!!!!
> thing was roaring like a frieght train !!!!
> 
> shut it down dissapointed agin and went in the house to stew...
> 
> any body GUESS what was wrong ??



Ron I'd set it up with a two line system. A check with Stubby would confirm but I seem to remember dad always talking about the two line system being far superior to the single as more resistant to fuel gel and trash clogging the line. I'd run the extra line to the top of the tank. It keeps oil circulated and you'll have better results in the long run IMHO.


----------



## farrell

Geoff........those 4.3L v6 are dam good motors!

Good trucks!

My buddy had one


----------



## farrell

Geoff........those 4.3L v6 are dam good motors!

Good trucks!

My buddy had one


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> After searching the internet i found when running a two pipe system as they call it when there is a return line,,a bypass plug has to be screwed up inside the hole the return line goes on to direct the excess fuel to the outlet.
> on a single line like my setup that plug up inside has to be removed and it opens anothe passage for the fuel to recirculate in the pump.
> what i did was put a potatoe in the tailpipe deal.
> i blocked off the exit and the pump built up pressure and it had to go someplace !!
> 
> Cleanup in aisle nine !!!!!
> 
> will remove bypass plug and try again today ..
> 
> Signed.......... Mr. Dumass



I had a similar event happen yrs ago....my sawmill partner and I lost our main diesel too a broken crankshaft.....so we were looking for a used crankshaft in good condition....new was $1,500.00 not counting bearings/seals/gaskets....in our travels through farm country looking for parts we found a broken Oliver tractor...Model 1950.....very large farm tractor....all apart...but it had a newly rebuilt (200 hrs) 453 Detroit....120 hoss...two strokah....the only thing wrong with the motor was, the droids that removed it from the tractor let it swing into an iron housing and crushed the governor. We decided to repower the mill and bought the whole mess for $1,500.00......at the time I had had little to do with diesels and though I made the installation and shaft hookups etc. I was intimidated by the governor repair issue though I had already found an empty brand new governor housing to put our inards in and the rest of the fuel line hookup as we were not sure where hoses went because we hadn't taken it apart. We had no use for the 55 gal onboard fuel tank. We had a 275 gal tank that got filled by truck as needed. So we enlisted a friend of my partners brother who was a bonafide diesel whiz......said so himself...learned it in the service.......well when it came to hooking up the fuel lines to our tank he plugged the return line from the high pressure gear pump that pumped the fuel.......she started up a and seemed to run OK...all the retrofitting seemed to work good so off we went sawing lumber. Foster was the sawyer in those days as he knew much more about it than me.....after all we purchased the mill from his father's estate. Foster was not mechanical in the least and didn't concern himself with such things. Being an oil checker....grease gun operator....general fix it guy, I started each day by checking the oil...and again at noon......well we had a wonderful little motor.....the more she ran, the more oil showed on the stick....like our own little oil well.....NOT!!!!....having plugged the return line the pressure blew out the seals in the fuel pump and we pumping diesel into out 20 qts of lube oil. Fortunately GM diesels are "The poor mans diesel" and there are many around...new fuel pump didn't cost as much as the new oil and filter change......but she was flushed out good!!! Very nice running diesel to this day.......your furnace will probably do the same...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> That 62 gmc is a pile.....
> 
> 
> Looking at a 95 chevy 1500 now. Thoughts?
> 
> 4.3 engine, 2wd, no rust I can see, claims to run good.
> 
> Single cab long box, shouldnt be too bad on gas.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a weak moment and almost called about a 76 ford highboy......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on that generation of trucks?



I have an 08 C1500 2wd with a 4.3. It gets considerably worse gas mileage than my/Ron's/Dan's 2500 with a 6.0L and 4wd. Pass on the V6... great motor in an S-10 but not in a 5500 lb truck. 

As for the body of that generation of truck.. should have never gotten rid of my '92 K1500. Loved that truck and it was still going strong when I sold it at 265,000 miles.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Now that is quite a unit.....(That's what she said)..LOL!!! So...I take it that the cam driven blade and bow reciprocates with a 2-2 1/2" stroke?......somewhat like a Wright Saw?.....Yes?? Nice quiet exhaust too, I see. Have you tried to start it yet.....or will you ever???



Well Robin, it is a sort of a unique piece of Canadian chainsaw history, not one of the better saws just one of the very early attempts at making something that would run and cut wood. The chain actually travels all around that bar n bow just like all the other chain saws out there. It has the brand new never sharpened scratcher chain on it that it came with. The saw was so painfully slow that it never got used much at all, it was a big disappointment to the original owner. Wide open megaphone exhaust that leaves your ears ringing after use and it does run. The saw was coated with engine oil inside and out and kept in the woodworking shop at the mill from the day it was bought til now. The original owner is getting up in years and would like to see it cleaned up and running again, the stories he can tell keeps one riveted to their seat for hours on end.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

If you are set on a v6 in a full size, make sure it has a 3.73 or 4.10 rear gear. I have 3.22s and mine won't get out of it's own way but it will do 80+ in second gear.... dunno what third and fourth are for???

To determine what gear the truck came with, check the glove box for a build tag. You are looking for the "G" codes... plenty of sites that will decode the build code for you. G80 is a locking rear end.. another plus in a long bed truck.


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> I have an 08 C1500 2wd with a 4.3. It gets considerably worse gas mileage than my/Ron's/Dan's 2500 with a 6.0L and 4wd. Pass on the V6... great motor in an S-10 but not in a 5500 lb truck.
> 
> As for the body of that generation of truck.. should have never gotten rid of my '92 K1500. Loved that truck and it was still going strong when I sold it at 265,000 miles.



I agree that it is under powered

My buddy got 17/18mpg in his

Least it ain't as under powered as my dakota!

3.7L v6 210hp 4x4 crew cab weighs in at nearly 6000lbs but gets 18mpg city


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Interesting piece there Jerry.



Yes it is Ron, that is about all it is , just a curiosity piece of chainsaw history. Good thing chainsaw advancement was rolling right along back then and this saw just got securely stored away.Their next saw was a IEL and they virtually wore it out they say it cut so much better with its 1/2" chipper chain even though the chainspeed wasn`t that great.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

1/2" chain is fun to run.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/X6rvqfuv2MY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## sachsmo

'96 2500 HD 488 CI V10 5 gear 4x4.

3.55 gears.(yes it hits on all 4)
It can pass everything (except a gas pump!)

Only new vehicle I ever bought!

Special ordered,

I'ma keepin' it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,forever!





Chit I remember a year or so after the 'Desert Storm" I could drive that old girl forever on $20 bucks worth!

Takes $30 now to give her a quarter tank!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/X6rvqfuv2MY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




That is what they run and cut like. The fellow on there owns a lot of the older IEL`s as well, the big two man saws also. I think he told me he has most of all the models IEL made back in the day, he sure has an impressive collection of very nicely restored vintage saws. Lately hes has gotten int the old ,barrel style, Homelites.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Scratcher chain is interesting. It worked.. but clearly wasn't going to win any races. I guess if it was misery whip or scratcher chain...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Thought I was getting somewhere and I only got this....



> Sup fellow sow!
> 
> The site is currently down due to server overload.
> 
> We are in the midst of upgrading to a new dedicated server and hope to be back up and running stronger than ever by this coming weekend. With the site growing, this was an inevitable step that needed to be taken sooner or later. Never would have guessed that it would be this soon though...!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for all your support. This site is growing and doing so well because of you! Be proud you helped take part in causing Sawpocalypse...!!



:-(


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Scratcher chain is interesting. It worked.. but clearly wasn't going to win any races. I guess if it was misery whip or scratcher chain...



Scratcher chain was an early attempt at transfering the old established hand saw type of cutting design over to revolving chainsaw type design. The teeth of the scratcher chain duplicates the design of the common wood cutting handsaw with the teeth alternately offset and sharpened much the way a crosscut handsaw tooth was. The teeth were made deeper front to back though to allow for resharpening just the front side of the tooth as on a chain the teeth only enter the wood moving one way, as long as the chain is installed correctly...LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Exactly. They are interesting to read up on them. I studied them a bit at one point. Often they came with a saddle setup on both sides of the bar as opposed to the tang in a grove setup we know today.


----------



## IEL

I am not really set on any engine for the truck.

Its more what I find in good shape for a good price is what I will end up with.

I would also rather have something reliable that gets 15mpg than something that blows up all the time and gets 20 mpg.....


Mind you anything is better than my dads old 03 dakota 4.7 v8..... Something always was breaking, and it got 13mpg on a good day..... 2 manifold jobs, blown head gasket, new rad, 3 heater cores (including a defective replacement from dodge.....) 3 AC compressors (including a defective replacement from dodge) differental (as he drove it home from the dealer.....) and many more I am forgetting.....


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ron I'd set it up with a two line system. A check with Stubby would confirm but I seem to remember dad always talking about the two line system being far superior to the single as more resistant to fuel gel and trash clogging the line. I'd run the extra line to the top of the tank. It keeps oil circulated and you'll have better results in the long run IMHO.


 

When i get the 275 gal permanent tank setup i will.
now it's off a 30 gal juice drum on a crossbuck.
works well tho


----------



## roncoinc

sachsmo said:


> '96 2500 HD 488 CI V10 5 gear 4x4.
> 
> 3.55 gears.(yes it hits on all 4)
> It can pass everything (except a gas pump!)
> 
> Only new vehicle I ever bought!
> 
> Special ordered,
> 
> I'ma keepin' it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,forever!
> 
> View attachment 325201
> 
> 
> 
> Chit I remember a year or so after the 'Desert Storm" I could drive that old girl forever on $20 bucks worth!
> 
> Takes $30 now to give her a quarter tank!


 

Whadda ya live on a freeking GOLF course !! ??


----------



## sachsmo

Not Good.

180,000, the only thing I replaced is 
1 serpentine belt
U joints in the front axle
a couple tie rods

Gas and oil

LOTs o' gas!

Actually on a straight highway cruise it will get 15MPG pretty easy.

It's the putzin' around town and such where it's lucky to get 5!


I have heard that anything Chrysler wit a .7 is trouble.

ie 2.7, 3.7, 4.7, 5.7.

The missus Jeep has 190,000 on the 4.7 and it has been flawless?

Those aluminum head engines do NOT like to be overheated!


----------



## sachsmo

roncoinc said:


> Whadda ya live on a freeking GOLF course !! ??




Nope when we got the place 9 years ago there was more grass in the driveway than the lawn.

It's been alot of work, but it is getting there.

Yup someone put up a nice Morton Pole building a new house,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, then just walked away.

I'd tell you what I paid ,(House, barn, 15 wooded acres) but nobody likes me here the way it is!


----------



## roncoinc

sachsmo said:


> Nope when we got the place 9 years ago there was more grass in the driveway than the lawn.
> 
> It's been alot of work, but it is getting there.
> 
> Yup someone put up a nice Morton Pole building a new house,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, then just walked away.
> 
> I'd tell you what I paid ,(House, barn, 15 wooded acres) but nobody likes me here the way it is!
> 
> 
> View attachment 325205


 
Sure looks like the water trap on a course to me !!

dont see any lobster traps in it tho ??
got clams in there ?
maybe oysters ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> I am not really set on any engine for the truck.
> 
> Its more what I find in good shape for a good price is what I will end up with.
> 
> I would also rather have something reliable that gets 15mpg than something that blows up all the time and gets 20 mpg.....
> 
> 
> Mind you anything is better than my dads old 03 dakota 4.7 v8..... Something always was breaking, and it got 13mpg on a good day..... 2 manifold jobs, blown head gasket, new rad, 3 heater cores (including a defective replacement from dodge.....) 3 AC compressors (including a defective replacement from dodge) differental (as he drove it home from the dealer.....) and many more I am forgetting.....


I'm sure you'll do fine. Just thought I'd share my experiences with the 4.3 in a Silverado... now in my former S-10's.... screaming combination and great gas mileage. 25+ all day long.


----------



## roncoinc

OK,,i know i said i swore off seafood for awhile,,,,,,,,,,but,,,,,,,,,

just got a call,,gonna go pick up 5 gal of clams


----------



## sachsmo

No SIR,

fresh water,

The pond was not there when we got here.

Had to dig it to finish back filling the property.

I used that ole Dodge to haul every one of those stones here (it's a never ending job)

The wife and I use flip phones, and I drive a '95 Corolla (got from me brother after it got paid for by a hail storm)

We live a simple life, but we know what hard work is!

Yella Perch anyone?


----------



## tbone75

Sure a nice looking place ! And a lot of work to keep it that way ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> OK,,i know i said i swore off seafood for awhile,,,,,,,,,,but,,,,,,,,,
> 
> just got a call,,gonna go pick up 5 gal of clams


Send them to Mongo ! LOL


----------



## sachsmo

Bye the bye,

I wouldn't live on no STINKIN' golf course!

We ain't got a neighbor within better than a half mile!


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> No SIR,
> 
> fresh water,
> 
> The pond was not there when we got here.
> 
> Had to dig it to finish back filling the property.
> 
> I used that ole Dodge to haul every one of those stones here (it's a never ending job)
> 
> The wife and I use flip phones, and I drive a '95 Corolla (got from me brother after it got paid for by a hail storm)
> 
> We live a simple life, but we know what hard work is!
> 
> Yella Perch anyone?
> 
> View attachment 325214


I would take a 5gal. bucket of them ! !


----------



## farrell

My dakota has been good so far!

Replaced one front caliper and pads

Brake light on cab

Only thing I hate are the dam tire pressure sensors!


----------



## sachsmo

roncoinc said:


> OK,,i know i said i swore off seafood for awhile,,,,,,,,,,but,,,,,,,,,
> 
> just got a call,,gonna go pick up 5 gal of clams




Ya never know,

when we cash out someday, we might be your neighbor eh?

Er perhaps Jerrys.

I always wanted to see the Maine, Nova Scotia area.


----------



## sachsmo

sachsmo said:


> Not Good.
> 
> 180,000, the only thing I replaced is
> 1 serpentine belt
> U joints in the front axle
> a couple tie rods
> 
> Gas and oil
> 
> LOTs o' gas!
> 
> Actually on a straight highway cruise it will get 15MPG pretty easy.
> 
> It's the putzin' around town and such where it's lucky to get 5!
> 
> 
> I have heard that anything Chrysler wit a .7 is trouble.
> 
> ie 2.7, 3.7, 4.7, 5.7.
> 
> The missus Jeep has 190,000 on the 4.7 and it has been flawless?
> 
> Those aluminum head engines do NOT like to be overheated!




Forgot,

new rotors and calipers and a couple sets O' brakes, couple sets of sparkplugs.

And a Clutch.


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> I would take a 5gal. bucket of them ! !




No way!' bout 3 o' them 5 gallon buckets would clean me out!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Looks like Stubby will be chilly for a few days....


----------



## roncoinc

sachsmo said:


> No SIR,
> 
> fresh water,
> 
> The pond was not there when we got here.
> 
> Had to dig it to finish back filling the property.
> 
> I used that ole Dodge to haul every one of those stones here (it's a never ending job)
> 
> The wife and I use flip phones, and I drive a '95 Corolla (got from me brother after it got paid for by a hail storm)
> 
> We live a simple life, but we know what hard work is!
> 
> Yella Perch anyone?
> 
> View attachment 325214


 

Nope,,dont eat bait. . 
lotta people like them little things,,kinda like sardines if you can get the meat off em !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Send them to Mongo ! LOL


 
Tried my best to stuff him full but all he wanted to do was NAP !!!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> View attachment 325229
> 
> 
> Looks like Stubby will be chilly for a few days....


 

gonna get a tad cool here to ..

http://www.wmur.com/weather/five-day


----------



## roncoinc

sachsmo said:


> Ya never know,
> 
> when we cash out someday, we might be your neighbor eh?
> 
> Er perhaps Jerrys.
> 
> I always wanted to see the Maine, Nova Scotia area.


 
Atlantic coast is awsome,,i couldnt live anyplace else..

i live 15 min to the salt water and an hour to the highest mountain in the north east.
can fish in the ocean in june and snow ski in the same day..
three hours to canadia..


----------



## tbone75

No idea what the weather is gonna do here ? Guess I could look. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

got the clams...

now to go clean my shop furnace burner and mess and TRY to do it right this time !!

may be another dummy of the day post later !! 

but i have fire extinguisher handy ..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> gonna get a tad cool here to ..
> 
> http://www.wmur.com/weather/five-day


Yeah.. but he's going to have a high of NEGATIVE one day... he isn't going to have a temperature! 

Dan will he have to move the bull milking parlor inside in this weather???


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yeah.. but he's going to have a high of NEGATIVE one day... he isn't going to have a temperature!
> 
> Dan will he have to move the bull milking parlor inside in this weather???


No , how ya think he gets ice cream !


----------



## farrell

We got 6" of snow tween 10 & 1 !


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yeah.. but he's going to have a high of NEGATIVE one day... he isn't going to have a temperature!
> 
> Dan will he have to move the bull milking parlor inside in this weather???



I'm sure Farmer Jim will find some activity to keep warm ............


----------



## pioneerguy600

Out stompin around in the snow some this afternoon, got the truck all the way up to the top of the hill on the new road, was a glare of ice all the way. Cut up some firewood, seen two deer eating out of the brush pile, sanded the hill before I tried the trip back down to the highway. Made it back down ok and dropped Dan off a few sticks, tossed the rest off at home and now settled in for the evening, -15 out there and it will make some ice tonight. Be even better for in the woods tomorrow, things are firming up nicely, I like it when everything gets frozen and I don`t sink into the soft ground or slush n get me feets wet.


----------



## dancan

Yup , wet and cold bear feet suck , you should really by some boots instead of wearing sandals in the winter .
I split all the clear stuff by hand , the SS will take care of the clumps of knots .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup , wet and cold bear feet suck , you should really by some boots instead of wearing sandals in the winter .
> I split all the clear stuff by hand , the SS will take care of the clumps of knots .



There is a few lumpy sticks in that bunch but them big knots make more heat than the regular stem wood.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Tried my best to stuff him full but all he wanted to do was NAP !!!


Drove all night and needed a nap!!!
Ya Ol Phart!!!
And I like a NAP after I eat. 
At least I didn't drool much!!!!
Hey Ron!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Drove all night and needed a nap!!!
> Ya Ol Phart!!!
> And I like a NAP after I eat.
> At least I didn't drool much!!!!
> Hey Ron!!!!



Naps are good, just not while driving or operating heavy machinery, or at least so I have heard.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Drove all night and needed a nap!!!
> Ya Ol Phart!!!
> And I like a NAP after I eat.
> At least I didn't drool much!!!!
> Hey Ron!!!!


Why were you watching Ron sleep???

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## nk14zp

Been around 0 merican all day here and calling for colder weather for the rest of the weak.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Packages out. 

Another 2 started. 

Beef, onions, mushrooms cut up 

And Black Beans and Rice on. 

Relax time. 

Hey all!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Went to a friends for the eve

Started snowin again

15 degrees out 

And a strong brutal wind!


----------



## dancan

That lobstah had it coming to him !!! Honest


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> That lobstah had it coming to him !!! Honest



Poor lobstah 

Never did nuffin to no body!

You big bully!


----------



## tbone75

Finally found a coil for the 066 ! Gassed it up went outside and fired right up , but didn't sound right ? Sounded like the piston was hitting the top of the jug !! WTF !!!

Bearings felt fine before I put it together ! Sure as [email protected]#k aint now !  Should have knew something wasn't right when it hit the the top after I checked the squish ! Need to pay more attention ! I am missing way to much chit !! Really hate fixing something twice ! 

Now its all apart and bearings out !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Finally found a coil for the 066 ! Gassed it up went outside and fired right up , but didn't sound right ? Sounded like the piston was hitting the top of the jug !! WTF !!!
> 
> Bearings felt fine before I put it together ! Sure as [email protected]#k aint now !  Should have knew something wasn't right when it hit the the top after I checked the squish ! Need to pay more attention ! I am missing way to much chit !! Really hate fixing something twice !
> 
> Now its all apart and bearings out !



Are you saying that you were running an 066 without a gasket between the cyl and case??
I have never seen even one 066 that could be run gasketless unless I cut the squish band out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> That lobstah had it coming to him !!! Honest



Them horrible sea bugs will eat you if they get a chance, you better believe it!!


----------



## dancan

They was lookin for a fight but sure got quiet after I gaveum a hot salty bath


----------



## roncoinc

Dont talk about seafood !!

YUCK !!

clams in fridge,,had hamburgers for supper,,better..

Jerry,,-15 nadian or merican ??


----------



## dancan

Canadian .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Are you saying that you were running an 066 without a gasket between the cyl and case??
> I have never seen even one 066 that could be run gasketless unless I cut the squish band out.


No , it had a gasket. I checked the squish with out first , it was .019 . Glued it together , tried to turn it over the next day , piston hit the top ? So I put a gasket in it. Should have have knew something wasn't right !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No , it had a gasket. I checked the squish with out first , it was .019 . Glued it together , tried to turn it over the next day , piston hit the top ? So I put a gasket in it. Should have have knew something wasn't right !!




Ok, ..bearings were bad before you put it all together.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Dont talk about seafood !!
> 
> YUCK !!
> 
> clams in fridge,,had hamburgers for supper,,better..
> 
> Jerry,,-15 nadian or merican ??


 Fergot to put the ,C behind it.Still durn cold, good thing there is not any wind to speak of.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok, ..bearings were bad before you put it all together.


Yes , flywheel side . Some how I missed it,even after I checked them. It moves very little , but way more than enough !


----------



## farrell

Pork roast sauerkraut and mashed taters for dinner!

Yum!

Sippin on some jameson


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Canadian .


 
How to hell we supposed to know how cold THAT is !! ??


----------



## tbone75

I sure don't know chit bout metric anything !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Pork roast sauerkraut and mashed taters for dinner!
> 
> Yum!
> 
> Sippin on some jameson


Sounds real good ! Just hold the booze ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sounds real good ! Just hold the booze ! LOL



I am! In my hand!


----------



## dancan

5 Merican .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> 5 Merican .



5 Merican what?

Dollars?

Women?

Beers?


----------



## dancan

Cold ......
I hear fireworks already , people starting early


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 5 Merican .


Yep , that be COLD !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 5 Merican .



I bid 6 Merican.


----------



## dancan

Bout 72 Merican in the house with Stihl cut wood


----------



## dancan

Happy New Year All !!!!!!!!!!!p


----------



## tbone75

Happy almost New Year !!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Taking my sick azz to bed. Night all. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Happy New Year All !!!!!!!!!!!p


You get there an hour ahead of me ?


----------



## roncoinc

chit,,,5 deg "F" aint cold !!

80 deg merican in house now,,,..
git it all nice and warm for the night..
when it gets zero ( -18 nadian ) ,, i may havta get up in the night and put some wood in the stove


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You get there an hour ahead of me ?


 
yeh he does but you know Danny,,takes him an hour to catch up !!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Taking my sick azz to bed. Night all.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Nite sick azz !


----------



## tbone75

Chit takes me 3 hours to get up in the morning ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> chit,,,5 deg "F" aint cold !!
> 
> 80 deg merican in house now,,,..
> git it all nice and warm for the night..
> when it gets zero ( -18 nadian ) ,, i may havta get up in the night and put some wood in the stove


80 !! To dam hot to sleep !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 80 !! To dam hot to sleep !


 
Oh,,it's fine for me 

think thats where i will head now,,and hope,,for some rest,,,.......


----------



## tbone75

Good luck on the sleep !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Happy New Year to all you Yahoos!! ...Ya all know who ya is.....LOL


----------



## IEL

Only 7:35 here..... Not staying up til midnight......




Got an interesting idea I might have to try sometime...

Glass pack muffler for one of my saws! Will have to custom build it.....


Might be reall cool, or might just really suck.....


Either way, this is the result of spending two days watching car shows.......

Stacey David's Gearz is about my favourite. Not perfect, and pushes a lot of products, but at least he actually does the work himself and really seems to know what he is doing......


About the only car show left where you actually see the host with his hands covered in grease and cuts......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just 12 here:


----------



## tbone75

11:05 here. LOL Not sure I will make it till midnight ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

11:20 here and I'll make it to midnight but probably not much further. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Gonna get my fire going hot now so when I'm ready all I have to do is crash out. Look at parts till then. 

Anyone have any preferences for drills. Getting a cordless impact and drill. Probably Dewalt. Would like one that would work well with saws and doing stuff around the house. I figure 18V Lithium Ion would do well. Don't need the torque of the 20V.


----------



## IEL

The 20v max (really a 18v rig) is very high speed.

It will sink a 3 inch deck screw in seconds, but often can be a pain for delicate work, where it really is just too high speed.


Great torque for mechanics work though!


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Gonna get my fire going hot now so when I'm ready all I have to do is crash out. Look at parts till then.
> 
> Anyone have any preferences for drills. Getting a cordless impact and drill. Probably Dewalt. Would like one that would work well with saws and doing stuff around the house. I figure 18V Lithium Ion would do well. Don't need the torque of the 20V.



I have both the Dewalt and Milwaukee 18 volt sets, you won`t go wrong with either set. I use mine for everyday paying jobs, had them more than 4 years now and not a single letdown.


----------



## BigDaddyR

IEL said:


> The 20v max (really a 18v rig) is very high speed.
> 
> It will sink a 3 inch deck screw in seconds, but often can be a pain for delicate work, where it really is just too high speed.
> 
> 
> Great torque for mechanics work though!


My oldest step son swears by his 12V Li Ion. I'm thinking 18V so parts are still serviceable in a few years.


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have both the Dewalt and Milwaukee 18 volt sets, you won`t go wrong with either set. I use mine for everyday paying jobs, had them more than 4 years now and not a single letdown.


Good to know. My old 9.6V still works but the batteries are tired and very low torque now. It only saw occasional use. I put more use on a saw in a good cutting weekend than a drill in 3-5 years. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Happy New Years!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

3-2-1-


----------



## Stihl 041S

Happy New Year all!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

There, I stayed up and even seen your New Years roll in,now its Time:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night Jerry!

Hey Rob!


----------



## farrell

Happy new year all!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Happy New Years Adam! 

Overtime


----------



## Cantdog

Happy New Years.....ZZZZZZlackahZZZZZzzzzz!!! LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Happy New Year everyone ! Back up already ! Arther wanted to get up ! Just waiting for the pill to work a little.


----------



## dancan

Daum , this year is starting as cold as the end of last year 
Welcome to the New Year All !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Daum , this year is starting as cold as the end of last year
> Welcome to the New Year All !!!


Hey Dan!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
I'm feeding the furnace this morning , draft wide open LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Watching 
The Sand Peebles 
And
Medicine Man.


----------



## dancan

Everyone else must be stihl dreaming .


----------



## Cantdog

Went to bed at -8........woke up at +9...........'puter says I'm stihl -2....I ain't 'plainin'!! Went out to dinner last night with the wife.....about 30 miles east of here.....her dad was playing jazz with a group three other life long professional musicians.......they were just fantastic. Combined ages were 306 years....do the math!! So we got there early and sat a had a couple drinks listening to them play......I went and ordered us a couple Glenlivits 12 yr.....the girl asked if I wanted ice...."no"...... so she starts pouring into two rocks glasses......I finally had to say "Whoa!! ......need a LITTLE space for water!!"..if I hadn't stopped her, she would have brimmed the pair of 'em Man.... we two of those.....that was enough for me!! At $9.00 a drink I stihl felt I got my money's worth!! The food was excellent as well...even Ron would not have found anything to 'plain about...I had scallops lightly sautéed with mushrooms and red peppers......green beans on the side with a very nice rice pilaf...hot bread and salad.......was nearly more than I could eat.....nearly...LOL!!! 'spensive, high end place but you didn't come away feeling taken.... place was very crowded and was their last night until April.....shutting down for the winter.....like nearly everything else around here....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Everyone else must be stihl dreaming .


I'm up! Medicine wore off. Head all stopped up again so I'm up!!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey you wanna keep it down!!!!!

There is a Godzilla Marathon and and I gotta take notes!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'll do as I want while she's still asleep!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## roncoinc

YYyyaaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.......................... cold...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Ron!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning ya Ol Pharts ! Snow coming tomorrow , no wonder Arther is riled up. Whole left side,wrist,shoulder and hip. Least I got the right side !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Morning guys and Happy New Year. I hope it's good and fruitful for all of you and you have great blessings and health. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Frosty morning out there. Loading up the leaf removal unit and heading to the rental to clean up that yard too while I have the vac. Two cups of coffee in....should help me get moving after a restless night. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Burrr,.its freezing out there!!


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

Watching the gearz build of a 32 ford roadster.
And eating leftover lasagna.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Burrr,.its freezing out there!!



Unlike LOL
At least it's warmed up 4 degrees , sure is hard on the woodpile


----------



## tbone75

This winter has been real hard on my wood pile ! Getting close to using half already ! Good thing my buddy brought me all that wood , just may need it !


----------



## farrell

Mornin gents!

18 degrees here and snowing

More snow comin and colder temps


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Mornin gents!
> 
> 18 degrees here and snowing
> 
> More snow comin and colder temps


 

Thanks for the good news sunshine !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Thanks for the good news sunshine !!



Your welcome Ron!

Thot it would brighten your day!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Thanks for the good news sunshine !!



Your welcome Ron!

Thot it would brighten your day!


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Mornin gents!
> 
> 18 degrees here and snowing
> 
> More snow comin and colder temps


Man you get a crazy amount of snow there. Families got to be big up there with all that time inside and nothing to do. Get bored and make babies


Rick


----------



## dancan

The other day when I was looking for a RoncoInc pulk/wood sled and couldn't find one 
I thot I'd use a fish tub since I had one .







Three paces towards the pile .... This looked like a rough start .

Regardless , I join my ropes and get down to the pile .






I tied the other end to the Ute Van and drug it up the hill .






Success but with only small load capacity , it took a few trips but was less work that 1 block at a time .











I took the tall leaning spruce down next , sure was easier throwing the blocks down the hill to the Ute LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl + 10......been draggin muh feet......gotta go see Hoss.....he be wantin' his apple by now....along with hay, water and grain.....and a clean floor...and his ears scratched....and someone to nip ..lovingly....Ran my old 49Sp up there yesterday morning for a half hr or so....-4 degrees 'Merican....clearing the iced up overhung junk down in the driveway down one side and up the other.....had to put a clean rag hanging out under the back of my helmet to keep the ice balls from going down muh neck...had to cut from the front...in under...couldn't get around back on most of it....poor cutting.....but made the lady where I keep Hoss happy......funny after 37 years I still love running that little saw......even better these days since I ported it and put on that 18" lightweight Sugi with .325 Stihl RS......Saaweeet!!


----------



## roncoinc

Dan,,walmart sells them.

save a lot of work,MADE to slide on snow and ice !!


----------



## dancan

I have to get to one of the bigger walmarts , the small one close to me is limited in space and product


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Man you get a crazy amount of snow there. Families got to be big up there with all that time inside and nothing to do. Get bored and make babies
> 
> 
> Rick



Practice makes perfect!


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Man you get a crazy amount of snow there. Families got to be big up there with all that time inside and nothing to do. Get bored and make babies
> 
> 
> Rick



That's what happens when you live in NWPa!

Lake effect snow


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> I have to get to one of the bigger walmarts , the small one close to me is limited in space and product



Need one of these!

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...nation=/category/Shelters-Sleds/104561280.uts


----------



## farrell

Stupid multi post!


----------



## farrell

Hey Dan!

Your walmart do "site to store" or "site to home"?


----------



## farrell

Dam multi posts!


----------



## Cantdog

Sure is good to see you out and going at it again Danny...........long time without Danny logging pics!!! Keep yer eye out for holes.....tricky buggers....especially this time of year....they can hide under any little thicket covered in snow. Man... years ago...when I used to hunt a lot.....I remember I snowshoed up on top of a big thicket covered in snow and didn't know it, until it gave way.......had my fathers 60" shoes on.....fell back and down...tips went down...so did I... when I stopped my head was about 3 feet under snow level.....shoe tips down...tails against the back of my legs...totally encased in snow.....could not reach down to undo the staps...all alone.....sat my shotgun down butt first....whoosh... that was gone. I was in there about an hr before I beat back and forth with my chest, face, shoulders enough to finally reach down with one hand and undo the strap on one shoe......used that above my head to pull muh sorry azz up out of the hole.......then I had to go back down and find my gun......actually my father's gun.....not worth going home if I didn't return with his shoes and his gun....he bought those shoes new in 1921...he was on the high school cross country snowshoe racing team.....made by Rice & Miller....Made in Bangor Maine....he paid $52 dollars for them way back then.....he placed great value on those shoes....I still have them....and they are cared for strictly, just as I was taught....


----------



## nk14zp

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm up! Medicine wore off. again so I'm up!!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


That's not what she said.


----------



## tbone75

nk14zp said:


> That's not what she said.


His blue pill wore off ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Unlike LOL
> At least it's warmed up 4 degrees , sure is hard on the woodpile



I have burned a little bit more than usual but I should have enough to last me through.
We plan on cutting again tomorrow, hope it warms up a tad, should be more wood dropped roadside by Friday if the hydraulic wood pickeruper will start in this cold. The old Hitachi 200 would start at -20 Merican even if it sat for two months, best starting machine I ever operated. These new Volvo`s are not too bad about starting.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Sure is good to see you out and going at it again Danny...........long time without Danny logging pics!!! Keep yer eye out for holes.....tricky buggers....especially this time of year....they can hide under any little thicket covered in snow. Man... years ago...when I used to hunt a lot.....I remember I snowshoed up on top of a big thicket covered in snow and didn't know it, until it gave way.......had my fathers 60" shoes on.....fell back and down...tips went down...so did I... when I stopped my head was about 3 feet under snow level.....shoe tips down...tails against the back of my legs...totally encased in snow.....could not reach down to undo the staps...all alone.....sat my shotgun down butt first....whoosh... that was gone. I was in there about an hr before I beat back and forth with my chest, face, shoulders enough to finally reach down with one hand and undo the strap on one shoe......used that above my head to pull muh sorry azz up out of the hole.......then I had to go back down and find my gun......actually my father's gun.....not worth going home if I didn't return with his shoes and his gun....he bought those shoes new in 1921...he was on the high school cross country snowshoe racing team.....made by Rice & Miller....Made in Bangor Maine....he paid $52 dollars for them way back then.....he placed great value on those shoes....I still have them....and they are cared for strictly, just as I was taught....


52.00 back then , like 1000.00 now ! 60" shoes WOW , that be biguns !


----------



## nk14zp

It's up to 11 here now.


----------



## tbone75

34 here now ! But getting COLD Fri. morning again , snow Thur.

Stihl not moving yet , dang back now. Arther is doing ok . LOL 

Just loaded the stove again , only lasted 3 hrs. , got it cranked up ! LOL Get it warmed up good in here then cut it down for the evening or it gets too hot in here !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> 52.00 back then , like 1000.00 now ! 60" shoes WOW , that be biguns !



Yup , what John said !
Robin , what did you're grandfather say when you're father told him he was spending that much LOL

Well , the heat wave is on , any roadside scraps up there to cut Jerry ??


----------



## roncoinc

I gots heat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

had persistant flooding problem,to much fuel in firebox.
pulled the pump.
had an old one wouldnt prime on last furnace.
took it apart and cleaned the fuel pressure valve inside.
turned the pressure jet in like on a carb and counted.
put it back together and turned out that many.
fired right up !!! 

needs adjustment badly,need to put a pressure guage on to set correct pressure.
lots of smoke in box and out chimney.
set air intake .

buit it dont blow up !!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , what John said !
> Robin , what did you're grandfather say when you're father told him he was spending that much LOL
> 
> Well , the heat wave is on , any roadside scraps up there to cut Jerry ??


52.00 back then would buy a running car ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , what John said !
> Robin , what did you're grandfather say when you're father told him he was spending that much LOL
> 
> Well , the heat wave is on , any roadside scraps up there to cut Jerry ??


52.00 back then would buy a running car ! LOL


roncoinc said:


> I gots heat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> had persistant flooding problem,to much fuel in firebox.
> pulled the pump.
> had an old one wouldnt prime on last furnace.
> took it apart and cleaned the fuel pressure valve inside.
> turned the pressure jet in like on a carb and counted.
> put it back together and turned out that many.
> fired right up !!!
> 
> needs adjustment badly,need to put a pressure guage on to set correct pressure.
> lots of smoke in box and out chimney.
> set air intake .
> 
> buit it dont blow up !!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!


Should have kept yer old one fer parts ! LOL
Least ya got heat !


----------



## tbone75

WTF happen to that last post ????? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snowshoes,....now that brings back a lot of memories.We never had the money to buy them so we all made them ourselves, I used to make a couple of pair each year, dad did and my grandfather did also. Many others around here also did. We actually needed them back then when 4-5' of snow was common and drifts of 20+' were everywhere. We used ash for the frames and rawhide for the lacing. When we slaughtered the beef in the fall the hides went into the salt barrels and it made great lacing in the early years. Later on the flat nylon cord became more popular. Yellow birch steamed til soft and placed into the peg board molds made good frames also but they would break easier especially in the real cold weather.I often trekked 12-15 miles on snowshoes and foot in the winter, most times the lakes could be traversed without the shoes on but the woods would be chest deep in snow.Lucky for me I never broke a shoe while out in the woods, would take a lot longer without a good set of shoes.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Yup , what John said !
> Robin , what did you're grandfather say when you're father told him he was spending that much LOL
> 
> Well , the heat wave is on , any roadside scraps up there to cut Jerry ??



Not sure what Grandpa said.....father earned the money himself...being a stable boy before and after school, tending the teams that worked in the limestone kilns yards in Rockland. What ever was said didn't dissuade my father on the shoes.......he owned them until just two weeks short of his 93rd birthday....then they became mine...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup , what John said !
> Robin , what did you're grandfather say when you're father told him he was spending that much LOL
> 
> Well , the heat wave is on , any roadside scraps up there to cut Jerry ??



I got yer big log set up on blocks so that you won`t dull yer chain when it breaks out at the bottom of the cut. Lots of wood up there but its a ways back from the road now and would have to be carried out. I cut a real nice big stick that had uprooted and then hung up in a big pine.Its 18-20" dia and should be good to burn but its back off the road quite a ways right now, I will get it with the vator when its over working in that section.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Snowshoes,....now that brings back a lot of memories.We never had the money to buy them so we all made them ourselves, I used to make a couple of pair each year, dad did and my grandfather did also. Many others around here also did. We actually needed them back then when 4-5' of snow was common and drifts of 20+' were everywhere. We used ash for the frames and rawhide for the lacing. When we slaughtered the beef in the fall the hides went into the salt barrels and it made great lacing in the early years. Later on the flat nylon cord became more popular. Yellow birch steamed til soft and placed into the peg board molds made good frames also but they would break easier especially in the real cold weather.I often trekked 12-15 miles on snowshoes and foot in the winter, most times the lakes could be traversed without the shoes on but the woods would be chest deep in snow.Lucky for me I never broke a shoe while out in the woods, would take a lot longer without a good set of shoes.



Real art to lacing shoes......these are ash bows and gut lacing...very fine weave.....father always varnished the whole shoe with spar varnish.....keeps the moisture out of the gut.....I was never allowed to use them if there was any crust or ice...or cross a sanded or paved road....risk cutting a cord or extra wear where the laces were seized around the bow sides.....had to use my own then...rules were rules with my father...break 'em or worse yet break something of his that he had attached a rule to........and it would end badly for me...every time.....always.....he was a tall thin man.....with long arms and bony old fishermans hands about the size of a catchers mit.....he was pretty old school...spare the rod kinda thing.......'sept he never used any kind of rod.....just what came on the ends of his arms...I've heard from his contemporaries that grown men had sometimes not gotten back on their feet from a single backhand......I believed it!!! and always knew no matter how much of a thrashing I got for whatever violation I had performed, he always held back......can't teach an unconscious boy...LOL!!! He was fair but there were lines that you had best not cross.......


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Burrr,.its freezing out there!!


Sure is Bro'!! Bringin' in wood for the NE tomorrow!! Great.....! Happy New Year Everyone!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Real art to lacing shoes......these are ash bows and gut lacing...very fine weave.....father always varnished the whole shoe with spar varnish.....keeps the moisture out of the gut.....I was never allowed to use them if there was any crust or ice...or cross a sanded or paved road....risk cutting a cord or extra wear where the laces were seized around the bow sides.....had to use my own then...rules were rules with my father...break 'em or worse yet break something of his that he had attached a rule to........and it would end badly for me...every time.....always.....he was a tall thin man.....with long arms and bony old fishermans hands about the size of a catchers mit.....he was pretty old school...spare the rod kinda thing.......'sept he never used any kind of rod.....just what came on the ends of his arms...I've heard from his contemporaries that grown men had sometimes not gotten back on their feet from a single backhand......I believed it!!! and always knew no matter how much of a thrashing I got for whatever violation I had performed, he always held back......can't teach an unconscious boy...LOL!!! He was fair but there were lines that you had best not cross.......



I can really relate to that cept it was my grandfather on moms side, I got most of my traits from him. Rules were rules, never break em or if you did you faced the consequences. Gramps was tall n rugged stony dirt farmer, prefered oxen over horses type of guy. His hand span was 11 7/8" he would say if he cut his fingernails short, came in handy for measuring out in the woods, four spans= one pulpwood stick.Rule no 1, never touch any of his," stuff ", his pride tools like double bit black night, Simmons crosscut, scythe, garden hoes or OX team+ harness would be very bad for the perp. Yep,...one crack from him put plenty a feller on their back, most if not all took a good long while or needed much assistance to regain their wobbly feet. Heard that many of time while sittin around the potbelly at the general store in the evening, sampling store supplied cheese cut from a round wax covered wheel and someone would always bring in a gallon jug of homemade cider.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> This winter has been real hard on my wood pile ! Getting close to using half already ! Good thing my buddy brought me all that wood , just may need it !


I think I've burned as much wood for this time of year as any I can remember except '89/'90!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Sure is Bro'!! Bringin' in wood for the NE tomorrow!! Great.....! Happy New Year Everyone!!



Yessir, she`s cold, wood will be required in good quantity for the next several days here, +80 in here right now, stove humming steadily, well stoked. Happy New Year to you and yours!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> I think I've burned as much wood for this time of year as any I can remember except '89/'90!



I sure can`t complain, at my parents house we used to burn all of 22 cord of good hardwood per winter, I burn less than 4 cord per winter.


----------



## tbone75

That is a lot of burnt wood Jerry ! House musta been drafty ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That is a lot of burnt wood Jerry ! House musta been drafty ! LOL


If the house was drafty.......the slug is daffy. 
Hey John!!!!!


----------



## sefh3

Happy Snowy New Years!!!!
We have about 6" now and it's stihl snowing pretty good. Calling for another 6" throughout the day and into tonight.
Watching the pro's play hockey outside in the Michigan Stadium. They play for about 5 minutes and take a break to shovel the snow.


----------



## sefh3

Happy Snowy New Years!!!!
We have about 6" now and it's stihl snowing pretty good. Calling for another 6" throughout the day and into tonight.
Watching the pro's play hockey outside in the Michigan Stadium. They play for about 5 minutes and take a break to shovel the snow.


----------



## sefh3

Happy Snowy New Years!!!!
We have about 6" now and it's stihl snowing pretty good. Calling for another 6" throughout the day and into tonight.
Watching the pro's play hockey outside in the Michigan Stadium. They play for about 5 minutes and take a break to shovel the snow.


----------



## sefh3

WOW it posted 3 times. What the heck is going on?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is a lot of burnt wood Jerry ! House musta been drafty ! LOL



Houses in this area built 200 years ago didn`t have any insulation at all in them, birchbark under the wooden shingles and a few layers of wall paper on the interior walls were all that stopped the drafts. Single hung, single glazed wooden sash windows let plenty of heat transfer right out through them. The wooden sashed outdoor add on storm windows only kept some of the wind n rain off the inner windows. Yep a 8-12 room 3200 - 4000 sq ft farmhouse can gobble up a lot of wood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> WOW it posted 3 times. What the heck is going on?



If I ,like ,one post will it post a, like ,on all three,......nope!....LOL


----------



## farrell

Went to my moms for lunch

Kielbasa and sauerkraut samiches

Just got home

Time to do some house work then relax


----------



## pioneerguy600

My woodbox is fulled chock full, nice n warm in here, still gots plenty Keiths left n a new bottle of Jack.Nope, no complaining from this guy.....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Came in to get a cold beer,have to keep em inside now,to COLD outside ! LOL !!

nice working in a warm shop without that propane construction heater going


----------



## roncoinc

Came in to get a cold beer,have to keep em inside now,to COLD outside ! LOL !!

nice working in a warm shop without that propane construction heater going


----------



## IEL

Watching the winter clasic for once.


And drooling over tool catalogs...

Gonna pick up a chicago pneumatic angle die grinder tomorrow.

Been wanting one to use roll-locks for years....


KMS tools has it on sale 22% off, under $70....

Good use for some christmas money!



Looking at picking up a little hobart 125 amp 110v mig for doing sheetmetal and other thin stuff.

Figure it would also be good for playing around with custom exhaust?


I can easily stick weld everything over 1/8", so there is really no reason for me to get anything bigger....


----------



## IEL

Double post....


----------



## dancan

Hey look !!!
No RoncoInc sled required today 







My pile is on the other side LOL
I brought Team Swede with me today .






A little noodleing was involved .






The Ute van was full LOL






But it didn't all fit


----------



## pioneerguy600

Now was that easy to cut up??


----------



## dancan

Jerry , thanks for having it up on blocks !


----------



## farrell

Awwww!

DanO been runnin a husky 372's twin sister!


----------



## dancan

Jonsered young man ...... There's a difference


----------



## farrell

I gots a dumb question.............

So I'm sorry

But........

If I dump a couple gallons of old saw gas in with the gas that's in the tractor will it cause a problem?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Jerry , thanks for having it up on blocks !



It was frozen down hard to the ground yesterday so I drove my big peavey in under it and it popped free with some levering and then levered it up onto some sticks.


----------



## Cantdog

You gotta get some sideboards or roof racks for that thing........or maybe a trailer...HAHAHA!! This reminds me of my landlord out in Phoenix......old, old, man.....we built an iron fence around his place....needed sand to mix with cement to fill 12' pieces of 8" sched 80 steam pipe buried 4' in the ground every 16'.......we would just drive down to the wash (dry streambed) in his VW bus and shovel her full right in the side door....shovel her out back at his place and do it again...LOL!! He was a hoot ol' Wilber T. Johnson was....really liked him...I was probably the only person on the planet who did...


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I gots a dumb question.............
> 
> So I'm sorry
> 
> But........
> 
> If I dump a couple gallons of old saw gas in with the gas that's in the tractor will it cause a problem?



Put it in your Dakota.


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Jonsered young man ...... There's a difference



Ya the color and the angle of the handles


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put it in your Dakota.



Alright thanks Jerry!


----------



## dancan

I wasn't too happy with the 2171 today , it ran fine but sure was stingy on the oil , no problem when blocking but not enough oil when noodleing .
This saw never showed a problem with an 18" bar but that was a 22" , I'm pretty sure the oiler is opened up , I guess I'll have to do some looking .


----------



## dancan

BTW , the Swedish axe preformed perfectly and no Huskies were harmed in today's outing


----------



## roncoinc

mix sumthin lighter with the bar oil in the cold wx.


----------



## roncoinc

GO STANFORD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> mix sumthin lighter with the bar oil in the cold wx.



That could be the issue , I'll clean it up and check it over , wait till it's warmer and noodle then and see what happens .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> That could be the issue , I'll clean it up and check it over , wait till it's warmer and noodle then and see what happens .



Might have summer bar oil in it, when its this cold the engine takes some run time top get it warmed up but after 4-5 mins running it should be warmed enough to pump no matter if its summer or winter grade. Then again it is a Husquee in a Red jacket.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> mix sumthin lighter with the bar oil in the cold wx.


Or get cold weather bar oil like I did . LOL


----------



## farrell

Went blowed some snow around in the near dark

Got to wire up the head lights


----------



## tbone75

Finished putting the other 066 back together. Ready to fire up , but ................. back says eff you ! LOL Maybe tomorrow ?
Winter weather advisory fer tomorrow !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Went blowed some snow around in the near dark
> 
> Got to wire up the head lights


Don't do it in the dark ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Don't do it in the dark ! LOL



But it makes it more challenging!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> But it makes it more challenging!


Just wait for a full moon ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just wait for a full moon ! LOL



Only part of the headlight wiring harness is present

Gonna have to fab the other half of the harness and get new bulbs and a new lense

Usually don't blow snow this late but I was bored


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Only part of the headlight wiring harness is present
> 
> Gonna have to fab the other half of the harness and get new bulbs and a new lense
> 
> Usually don't blow snow this late but I was bored


Put a pair of fog lights on the hood !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Put a pair of fog lights on the hood !



Well there is always that option too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Or get cold weather bar oil like I did . LOL




You running saws in this cold weather??


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Finished putting the other 066 back together. Ready to fire up , but ................. back says eff you ! LOL Maybe tomorrow ?
> Winter weather advisory fer tomorrow !



We are under that advisory also. Suppose to stop tomorrow afternoon. Gotta go to the 9-5 tomorrow so the travel in should be fun.


----------



## tbone75

Good luck Scott !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You running saws in this cold weather??


Would if I could ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> That could be the issue , I'll clean it up and check it over , wait till it's warmer and noodle then and see what happens .


 Jus dump some ATF in with it.


----------



## sefh3

You beat me to that one Ron.
Go STATE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Leaves up at both properties and the gutters cleaned on the rental. Now to order up some snow...

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Leaves up at both properties and the gutters cleaned on the rental. Now to order up some snow...
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!



You can have all we have here, don`t need snow, just like it cold enough to freeze the ground hard.


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> You beat me to that one Ron.
> Go STATE!!!!!!!!


 

THREE point diff !!

stanford ahead


----------



## sefh3

It's tied now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> It's tied now.


Is that the game with the pointy ended ball??


----------



## sefh3

Stihl 041S said:


> Is that the game with the pointy ended ball??



The ball that doesn't bounce well....

Hi Rob!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

sefh3 said:


> The ball that doesn't bounce well....
> 
> Hi Rob!!!


Oh.....that one.......

Hey Ol Buddy !!!


----------



## roncoinc

Clammed out...........

Ate a big ol platter full,,maybe 4 lbs ??

barelly made a dent in the bucket


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Clammed out...........
> 
> Ate a big ol platter full,,maybe 4 lbs ??
> 
> barelly made a dent in the bucket


MEEEEEN!!!!!!

Hey Ron.


----------



## roncoinc

I think it was Rick wanted to know about the internet extender ??

works good..


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> MEEEEEN!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Ron.


 
I'll have plenty left for tomorrow if ya get here !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> I'll have plenty left for tomorrow if ya get here !!


If I leave in 3 hours I can be there for breakfast.


----------



## roncoinc

Picked up a free dresser today.
had a drawer missing so i cut it down to fit under the bench..
got three god drawers and top to put stuff on .


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> If I leave in 3 hours I can be there for breakfast.


 

Clam pancakes ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Clam pancakes ??


Oh Tay!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

More shelves this evening..
should hold lots of chit


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh Tay!!!!!!


 

You wouldnt believe the diff in the shop since you been here


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> More shelves this evening..
> should hold lots of chit
> 
> You talking about Hooskie Chit????lol
> 
> View attachment 325474


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> You wouldnt believe the diff in the shop since you been here


I been following along!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Wont be no creamsickle crap in there !! LOL !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Wont be no creamsickle crap in there !! LOL !!!


That's where I thought Hooskies came from....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> If I leave in 3 hours I can be there for breakfast.


You would do it wouldn't you...

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> You would do it wouldn't you...
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Well Duh!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Shooter said HI

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Went back down to the shop and packed up a couple boxes ! May get them sent tomorrow ? May get snowed in too ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Shooter said HI
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


He's not a very good cat.....


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Went back down to the shop and packed up a couple boxes ! May get them sent tomorrow ? May get snowed in too ? LOL


 

Got your snow relocation device ready to go ??


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Got your snow relocation device ready to go ??



He can barrow mine!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> He's not a very good cat.....


Terrible cat...great dog though. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Got your snow relocation device ready to go ??


Muh truck , yep ! But don't need to go any where all that bad. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> He can barrow mine!


 
Got remote starter and a good heater ??


----------



## IEL

Anyone tried walnut shell blasting for removing paint and light corosion from older saws?

Im sure it wont touch stihl paint, or mcculloch paint, but I was thinking it might be just the thing for the soft and flakey paint on PM canadiens and some pioneers?


I hear the grey paint on some husky clutch covers removes itself?


----------



## IEL

Anyone tried walnut shell blasting for removing paint and light corosion from older saws?

Im sure it wont touch stihl paint, or mcculloch paint, but I was thinking it might be just the thing for the soft and flakey paint on PM canadiens and some pioneers?


I hear the grey paint on some husky clutch covers removes itself?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hope everybody's had a good day. Tried to start the 350 and no luck. Getting plenty of gas. Tried to pop over a few times but wouldn't start after that after putting the choke in. Has spark but doesn't seem that strong. May get a new plug tomorrow. Feel like its flooding. Have H and L set to 1 and T set back to 2 out. Didn't work at 3. Try it again and see what happens. 


Rick


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Got remote starter and a good heater ??



Nope base model

Nothin fancy except the lectric lift for the deck/blower

And air conditioning


----------



## tbone75

I got chains on muh snow blower ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> Hope everybody's had a good day. Tried to start the 350 and no luck. Getting plenty of gas. Tried to pop over a few times but wouldn't start after that after putting the choke in. Has spark but doesn't seem that strong. May get a new plug tomorrow. Feel like its flooding. Have H and L set to 1 and T set back to 2 out. Didn't work at 3. Try it again and see what happens.
> 
> 
> Rick


 
Dont matter what the "T" set to for starting,,hi idle catch take care of that.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I got chains on muh snow blower ! LOL


Huh?? Explain this need to get out in frozen stuff. 2" and this town shuts down for at least three days!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Also got 2 neighbors with tractors , one 4x4 even ! LOL One of them always plows me out , never needed the snow blower yet. Brother gave it to me a few years ago.


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Hope everybody's had a good day. Tried to start the 350 and no luck. Getting plenty of gas. Tried to pop over a few times but wouldn't start after that after putting the choke in. Has spark but doesn't seem that strong. May get a new plug tomorrow. Feel like its flooding. Have H and L set to 1 and T set back to 2 out. Didn't work at 3. Try it again and see what happens.
> 
> 
> Rick



Set gap tween coil and flywheel at .010?


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Set gap tween coil and flywheel at .010?



Yes, set it with a regular business card.


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Dont matter what the "T" set to for starting,,hi idle catch take care of that.


Won't start after he 1 pop with high idle engaged. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Huh?? Explain this need to get out in frozen stuff. 2" and this town shuts down for at least three days!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


It came with chains and was free ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Set gap tween coil and flywheel at .010?


Did that with a business card as Jerry said. Looks like coil has 3 pick ups on it and can't get them even spaced around flywheel. Top one has more of a gap. 


Rick


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Did that with a business card as Jerry said. Looks like coil has 3 pick ups on it and can't get them even spaced around flywheel. Top one has more of a gap.
> 
> 
> Rick



I used brass shim stock but business card works too

Put the card tween coil and flywheel rotate around till magnets line up with points then set as evenly as possible then tighten bolts on coil

Least that's what I done with mine


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Did that with a business card as Jerry said. Looks like coil has 3 pick ups on it and can't get them even spaced around flywheel. Top one has more of a gap.
> 
> 
> Rick


That one I don't know , I just try to even the top and bottoms out. LOL


----------



## sefh3

Hey Ron

What was that score again???


----------



## roncoinc

sefh3 said:


> Hey Ron
> 
> What was that score again???


 

Durn shame on that no call by the ref's on that stop..

leading and spearing with the helmet into another players helmet is highly illegeal due to concusion problems.

it was blatant and obviouse and should have been a penalty..

the replay's showed it was quite a whack and should not have been let go..

kinda demeans the quality of what WAS a good game..
what a shame........
they should have won it clean but now the victory is soiled and not believable.
winning a game on an illegal move ,,and a dirty one at that is not something to be proud of for that team..


----------



## farrell

Back up!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz are prolly all starring intently at the back of their eyelids now......


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Slackerz are prolly all starring intently at the back of their eyelids now......


Noooooooo!!!!! 

Hey Adam!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Noooooooo!!!!!
> 
> Hey Adam!!!



Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey Rob!


Pictures didn't come back. Supposed to be coming back. 
Just looked at the Art Martin thread.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Pictures didn't come back. Supposed to be coming back.
> Just looked at the Art Martin thread.



I glanced at the husky thread and didn't see any of the ones that had been embedded


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bottom of the page????!!!!!


----------



## dancan

I was busy keeping the furnace fed , nice and warm


----------



## dancan

Duam chilly out there -19 Merican with the wind chill .


----------



## tbone75

Morning , just starting to snow here. Windchill is gonna be real bad tonight and tomorrow !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Duam chilly out there -19 Merican with the wind chill .


Were getting the same chit tonight ! SUCKS !


----------



## Stihl 041S

No snow till noon here. 

Or so they saw. 

Hey John. 

Hey Dan


----------



## tbone75

More snow Sun. then a high of 2 deg Tues. plus wind chill ! Gonna burn lots of wood !!


----------



## Cantdog

-5 here this morning........snow this afternoon...supposed to get all the way up to +4......then snow tonight...-7.....then snow tomorrow with a high of +8...then -7 tomorrow night................happynewyear........from the Beautiful Snow Bound Coast of Maine.....


----------



## Cantdog

Oh....and for the record...those figgers are in 'Merican....straight temps.....paying no account to wind thrill figgers


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Even more burr this morning, in the wind it cold enough to shave ya,no chainsaw work today. Buddy called and we agreed its too hard on the X keyvator to start it in this cold so will just have to wait til this storm blows through.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dang near tropical here!







Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dang near tropical here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!





SSSSsssssss!!!!!!!



Sent from my right hand middle finger......running wide open..


----------



## dancan

Smart move Jerry!
No need to break shyte because of these temps.
-6 Merican here Robin, without the wind chill.....

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mainewoods

28 below zero yesterday morning- warmed up to 7 below this morning. Thanks Jimmy in NC !


----------



## dancan

Yup that's Jimmy for ya!!
Hawgzin up all the heat. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mainewoods

Went outside to get rid of a 6-pack of Shipyard Ale and looked like a snow gun from Sugarloaf. Layed down an inch of new powder before it shrunk like a frightened turtle.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup that's Jimmy for ya!!
> Hawgzin up all the heat.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



You at work today?


----------



## dancan

Yup, might not be open tomorrow from the sound's of things.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup, might not be open tomorrow from the sound's of things.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


 Might get very interesting tonight through tomorrow, being this cold that snow will be lightweight and blow around bad, high drifts.


----------



## tbone75

Snowing a lot harder now ! one to four inches they say? But 20mph wind later today ! That will make a mess and be dang cold !


----------



## tbone75

Looks like most of us are getting some bad chit , cept Jimmy ! Hoggin up all the heat !


----------



## mainewoods

I think it was damn nice of Jimmy to send us a couple of degrees.


----------



## mainewoods

Even if he didn't mean to.


----------



## dancan

Getting Husky owners mad at me already lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Just got off the phone with folks....general consensus is..... to damn cold for roof work and the inside job I was going to this morning was nearly completed yesterday.......gonna snow soon... through most of the day tomorrow......so looks to me like it's time to build a roaring fire in the FreeFlow and get after the three "money saws" that have been left there the last couple weeks. If it warms up enough to get the tractor started I may go down in the woods and harvest a nice straight standing dead, two foot dia. maple that hasn't had leaves the last two summers.....probably near a cord in that tree alone.....there's always stuff to do!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> You at work today?


Ohh yeah....rain moving in though so we won't fire up. Just sit around the office and drink lousy coffee. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## roncoinc

yup,,,interesting wx.

probly wont go out on thwe roads today,,think i got enuf supplies.

thinking of putting a zip line between house and shop


----------



## Jimmy in NC

mainewoods said:


> Even if he didn't mean to.


It was an accident....and if you have negative anything...you don't have a temperature. At that point it is just Damn Cold!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## roncoinc

yup,,,interesting wx.

probly wont go out on thwe roads today,,think i got enuf supplies.

thinking of putting a zip line between house and shop


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> yup,,,interesting wx.
> 
> probly wont go out on thwe roads today,,think i got enuf supplies.
> 
> thinking of putting a zip line between house and shop



LOL I'd pay a quarter to see you on a zip line!!! HaHaHa Blue Blurr...!!!

You'd have to put up two so you get back home again.......LOL!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> LOL I'd pay a quarter to see you on a zip line!!! HaHaHa Blue Blurr...!!!
> 
> You'd have to put up two so you get back home again.......LOL!!


That would be funny! 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> LOL I'd pay a quarter to see you on a zip line!!! HaHaHa Blue Blurr...!!!
> 
> You'd have to put up two so you get back home again.......LOL!!


 

LOL !!!!

yup,,one each way 

wouldnt havta clear a pth in snow !


----------



## tbone75

I would pay 10 bucks for that show ! Zip Smurf ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

We got Zippy the clown , we gonna have Zippy the Smurf too ?


----------



## tbone75

Not sure what I am getting into today yet ? Some saw more than likely ? LOL May give them 066s a break , go a little smaller. LOL


----------



## mainewoods




----------



## IEL

Morning guys!


Can't wait for the hawg place to open back up....



Made pecan pie last night... I see why Randy likes them!

Going tool shopping today. Should be good!


----------



## roncoinc

http://nh.craigslist.org/mat/4264245057.html


----------



## Cantdog

Dropped two degrees to -8 F......12 mph wind puts the wind thrill at -28F.........don't think the tractor will start today...


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> http://nh.craigslist.org/mat/4264245057.html



That otta to be just about right for two runs, to and from you house to the new shop!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Dropped two degrees to -8 F......12 mph wind puts the wind thrill at -28F.........don't think the tractor will start today...


 
Dont think " I " would start either !!

time for an inside day


----------



## mainewoods

roncoinc said:


> http://nh.craigslist.org/mat/4264245057.html


 Good deal- wish it was closer. Got enough length to reach the old 2 holer.


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## roncoinc

mainewoods said:


> Good deal- wish it was closer. Got enough length to reach the old 2 holer.


 
Dont like them 2 holers,,get nervouse with company that close !


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Not sure what y'all are complaining about?

It's sunny and 75 here 

Ron your gonna be the next one in a cast!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Dropped two degrees to -8 F......12 mph wind puts the wind thrill at -28F.........don't think the tractor will start today...


Was going to ask you what it's doing up the Coast! Wind blown granular snow here with a Blizzard for tonight! But higher temp than you're having, but still cold!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> View attachment 325529


There he is !! Zippy Smurf !! 

Sounds like a good deal on that wire ! Better grab it , get that baby ready to fly !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont like them 2 holers,,get nervouse with company that close !


Talk bout a cold azz ! Stihl member using them things ! All there was too ! Stihl member that smell too ! ! ! ! I was kinda young back then. LOL Never seen no lime bag anywhere either ? Sure woulda helped !!


----------



## mainewoods

Kept a bag of lime in the corner by hole #2. Flour scoop hangin on a nail. Saturday night baked beans most times called for 2 scoops.


----------



## tbone75

mainewoods said:


> Kept a bag of lime in the corner by hole #2. Flour scoop hangin on a nail. Saturday night baked beans most times called for 2 scoops.


Dang ! You had it made ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Think I need a new thermostat in the house

Set at 64 and it's 70 in here

Gots to order fuel oil too


----------



## mainewoods

We had it made as long as the Sears catalog was delivered on time.


----------



## roncoinc

Dang,,almost lunch time and ah aint got nuthin done yet !!

yup,lazy inside day,,gotta love winter


----------



## tbone75

mainewoods said:


> We had it made as long as the Sears catalog was delivered on time.


What , no corn cobs !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nothing exciting here today.. sitting around the office. The City of Raleigh ordered some asphalt so we fired up.. but still not that much going on.


----------



## mainewoods

The catalog was reading material - no dislike needed.


----------



## tbone75

I tried to get started , but got hungry. Having a egg,cheese & sausage muffin .


----------



## tbone75

mainewoods said:


> We had it made as long as the Sears catalog was delivered on time.


Sorry , I slipped !!


----------



## tbone75

mainewoods said:


> We had it made as long as the Sears catalog was delivered on time.


Tried to undo it ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the hawg place to open back up....
> 
> 
> 
> Made pecan pie last night... I see why Randy likes them!
> 
> Going tool shopping today. Should be good!


----------



## tbone75

mainewoods said:


> The catalog was reading material - no dislike needed.


Stupid thing won't let me it seems ? Sorry !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

They are working on it for you Geoff! 

I don't care too much where I am.. as long as we can all gather somewhere to share lies and tales...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Stupid thing won't let me it seems ? Sorry !


Are they hating on the poor slug?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Are they hating on the poor slug?


No , I slipped and gave a dislike when I tried to like it !


----------



## tbone75

They got them things to close together , or maybe it the cotton candy ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I saw that... I just thought you didn't like Sears... you want Victoria's catalog instead.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I saw that... I just thought you didn't like Sears... you want Victoria's catalog instead.


Can't wipe with that ! LOL I like Sears just fine , but it would work ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Bet the ol'tractor don't start tomorrow so I can blow snow


----------



## mainewoods

Wasn't you John - it was IEL.


----------



## farrell

Trimmin puppy nails.......

FYI......Great Pyrenees have double dew claws on their back feet

The one pup could care less so done with her

Now it's time for cujo.........she hates it (shows it with her teeth) and has triple dew claws


----------



## roncoinc

there,,,,,trash burned,,wood rack full.
now to find snow brushes for cars !


----------



## nk14zp

BBBBBBBBBBbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr only up to -8. Was -10 at 4am.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> there,,,,,trash burned,,wood rack full.
> now to find snow brushes for cars !


 
Backpack blower will work well on the snow we are getting, like that light flyffy stuff better than the heavy wet stuff we usually get.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well figured out to rule out places to visit... if they are a red state.. NO GO!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Backpack blower will work well on the snow we are getting, like that light flyffy stuff better than the heavy wet stuff we usually get.


 

HHmmm,,,,.......................

this stuff like dust,,walk by it and it blows around....

i just may go down and bring the BPB in here and try it !! LOL !!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well figured out to rule out places to visit... if they are a red state.. NO GO! View attachment 325549


 
Permit for what ??


----------



## mainewoods

Concealed weapon?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohh yeah.. that's states that honor my concealed permit.


----------



## mainewoods

More than two people gathering in public?


----------



## sefh3

18"-24" drifts today. Decided I better stay at home instead of going to the 9-5 today. I had it scheduled off so no big deal.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohh yeah.. that's states that honor my concealed permit.


 
Dont need one here exept if hidden in car or hidden on person LOADED.
if loaded can be carried open anyplace except schools and court house.
if unloaded can be concealed anyplace except court and school.
open includes a belt with a shirt covering it.
who wants to walk around with one loaded hidden on your body anyway ??
to hard to get to,,,or hide it and carry the clip in other pocket.

Then my daddy taught me,,unloaded at all times unless your ready to shoot it..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Might just go out and start the truck, only thing I am going out there for today.....LOL


----------



## farrell

Ventured out into the arctic and aired up the tires in the truck and tractor

The cold really monkeyin with the psi!


----------



## mainewoods

Maine is open carry. No permit to openly carry loaded gun in public as long as there is no round in the chamber- magazine only. Exception is any place that "directly serves alcohol as an open drink" and any federal building. Maine honors 8 different states' concealed weapon permits. Unfortunately NC isn't one of them.


----------



## farrell

Pa is open carry as well

But I gots my concealed carry permit 

Not that I have a pistol currently


----------



## nk14zp

farrell said:


> Ventured out into the arctic and aired up the tires in the truck and tractor
> 
> The cold really monkeyin with the psi!


Did you take all the summer air out first?


----------



## farrell

nk14zp said:


> Did you take all the summer air out first?



Yep


----------



## Cantdog

Well...I'm lounging around in the mid day heat.....if the sun was out I'd be basking.....thermometer has got clear up to -6F......wind is starting to blow.....getting darker......been very light snow since daylight......guess I better throw a bit more firewood in the cellar......shop was so darn cold that it would have taken all day to get the temp up with no solar gain....said to heck with it.....saws will wait...they always do.....

Hoss supposed to get his toenails done this afternoon at 4:00......dunno how any of us are going to feel about that.....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well...I'm lounging around in the mid day heat.....if the sun was out I'd be basking.....thermometer has got clear up to -6F......wind is starting to blow.....getting darker......been very light snow since daylight......guess I better throw a bit more firewood in the cellar......shop was so darn cold that it would have taken all day to get the temp up with no solar gain....said to heck with it.....saws will wait...they always do.....
> 
> Hoss supposed to get his toenails done this afternoon at 4:00......dunno how any of us are going to feel about that.....


 

Yup,,i'm goin with the flow too..

did go out and reload the inside wood pile,,,,other than that ?? ,, not much to speak of .. 

GOOD day for it too !!


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,,the best is yet to come !! LOL !!

you will be inside tomorrow too


----------



## farrell

I gots to go to the "J" and do "W" shortly


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,i'm goin with the flow too..
> 
> did go out and reload the inside wood pile,,,,other than that ?? ,, not much to speak of ..
> 
> GOOD day for it too !!



Yes it is........

I did go to the dump this morning.....then to Ellsworth to get a 50lb bag of dog food......and a new set of AMCO winter wiper blades for the truck......sent the OL to do that before Christmas.....told her 22" for the truck.....and she should measure and get a set for the Saab too.......I couldn't remember the length on those. So she came back with a set of 20" and a set of 22"........so when I put her studded snows on the Saab I changed the wiper blades too.....there went the 22s.....had 22s on it....she "Guessed".......even though I bought her her very own tape measure and a snow shovel too, before Christmas........both the Saab and the Chevy truck take 22s"........sigh......at least she uses the shovel.......


----------



## Cantdog

Yes I see that on the national radar.........pretty durn green all the way to Fla.....I gotts the fans set up and trying to blow it to the SouthEast a tad so Dan and Jerry don't miss out on any of it...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Made it out to the PO and sent a few packages off, not a lot going on today, never seen anyone working outside on any of the usual sights or projects, guess everone got an inside job today or they just not working..
I worked many winters outside and the company pushed us to work even through -20 merican , sometimes for two weeks or more at a streatch. The diesel gear always gave us the most trouble getting started so some insulated tarps and propane fired salamanders were kept at the ready to make starting easier. Most times we were too far out for electrical power other than the gensets.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yes I see that on the national radar.........pretty durn green all the way to Fla.....I gotts the fans set up and trying to blow it to the SouthEast a tad so Dan and Jerry don't miss out on any of it...LOL!!


 
Maine and NB can have all my share, I am not greedy!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl snowing here , but slowed down. May stop soon ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

NC is open carry friendly unless forbid by a town ordinance. Concealed you can go anywhere unless a no carry sticker is clearly displayed at the front door. I can even carry to a school loaded these days.. but I have to leave it in a vehicle and the vehicle locked if I exit. I can carry in a bar or establishment that serves alcohol, but I can not consume ANY while carrying. Seems pretty fair to me and far better than a lot of states. Just funny to see who does and doesn't allow what other state's license holders.


----------



## tbone75

Wind is picking up now ! I don't like that one little bit ! Gonna get some of that arctic chit you guys is having !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

It's only up to 50* F here at the office.. dang.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Showing 88F here,........inside,,.....a bit too much stove stoking going on,...hafta slack off a bit, even the cat is streatched out on his back sound asleep......LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Break over,,,,,back to work...........

got about 15lbs of clams i gotta do sumthin with...

lightly steam em and seperate fro deep fying and chowdah and such,,clam cakes,,etc..


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Showing 88F here,........inside,,.....a bit too much stove stoking going on,...hafta slack off a bit, even the cat is streatched out on his back sound asleep......LOL


 

I thot I was bad liking it 80 deg "F" inside !! LOL !!

i could go to the shop and turn the heat on,,gets really warm in there easy


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Made it out to the PO and sent a few packages off, not a lot going on today, never seen anyone working outside on any of the usual sights or projects, guess everone got an inside job today or they just not working..
> I worked many winters outside and the company pushed us to work even through -20 merican , sometimes for two weeks or more at a streatch. The diesel gear always gave us the most trouble getting started so some insulated tarps and propane fired salamanders were kept at the ready to make starting easier. Most times we were too far out for electrical power other than the gensets.



Yeah...diesel stuff just don't like it below zero.....plugging them in works good....had a diesel car hooked up to a timer set to come on at 4:00AM...she always started right up and ran great...quiet and didn't smoke...plus the heater was already warm. But if you are beyond electrical service other measures are required....my old GMC pickup had quik connects in the heater lines and we had an old Timberjack that had them too.....drive right up plug them together...leave the truck running......have a cup of coffee.....get your gear ready..saws, tools fuel, file etc....about half- three quarters of an hour and that worn out old 353 Detroit would start right up at -20.........you could tell where she was in the woods by the cloud of blue smoke....looked like a jack-fir brush fire......but she always went....

One of the funniest rigs I've seen...though it worked very well....was on a big 4WD Belarus tractor.......beside glow plugs it had a small "smudge pot" in the engine compartment which burnt K1 or diesel that you lit and it heated the bottom of the intake manifold......low tech.... but would do the trick if the batteries were up to snuff...


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> NC is open carry friendly unless forbid by a town ordinance. Concealed you can go anywhere unless a no carry sticker is clearly displayed at the front door. I can even carry to a school loaded these days.. but I have to leave it in a vehicle and the vehicle locked if I exit. I can carry in a bar or establishment that serves alcohol, but I can not consume ANY while carrying. Seems pretty fair to me and far better than a lot of states. Just funny to see who does and doesn't allow what other state's license holders.


 

In NH a city or town CANNOT be more restrictive than the state law,,same eveyplace here.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I like the way to preheat the 353. We have one that I've started with out any aid down to 16*F. If nothing else on this yard will start.. I'd put money on that roller. You'll hear it a mile off too.. straight exhaust but it's a warrior!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> In NH a city or town CANNOT be more restrictive than the state law,,same eveyplace here.



That's pretty cool.


----------



## mainewoods

There is always a "hunting season" up here and I carry a sidearm during "hunting season". I find a loaded firearm strapped to your hip, in plain view, quite effective. Peeling back three layers of clothing to get at a concealed weapon is time consuming, especially in the colder months, which is every month except July.


----------



## tbone75

Went out and shoveled off the little back porch step. Getting dam cold out there in the wind ! That is the only spot I shovel round here ! LOL Broom usually works , but hadn't swept it today,bout 3" is all. Small drifts in the driveway when I went out to meet the mail lady in my tennis shoes ! What a dumas move that was !


----------



## tbone75

Forgot , no socks on either !!


----------



## tbone75

mainewoods said:


> There is always a "hunting season" up here and I carry a sidearm during "hunting season". I find a loaded firearm strapped to your hip, in plain view, quite effective. Peeling back three layers of clothing to get at a concealed weapon is time consuming, especially in the colder months, which is every month except July.


Like that moose all strapped up ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

I remember on my last rip to Labrador,,early 80's,,,,,....

power co. town..
every parking spot had an electrical outlet to plug car's into ! LOL !!


----------



## Cantdog

AZ, when I lived out there was open carry.....matter of fact it was more of a fashion statement with what and how much you carried......when going into a bar you had to check your gun with the bartender....he/she put it with the others on a shelf behind the bar in plain sight....you drank your fill...paid your bill...called for your gun and away you went....simple as that. The biker and cowboy crowd had a signal......if they had a bandanna hanging out of the lefthand rear jeans pocket......that meant there was backup iron in there....besides the checked gun...usually a throwaway .25....but backup and loaded.. When I first got there and went out with friends bar hopping I immediately noticed EVERYONE had guns.....girls, ol' timers you name it......I didn't........I was not long taking care of that...funny thing is with all those guns everywhere....you never heard of any gun related violence....never saw any of that big guy little guy chit you might see around drinking holes either....everyone was quite respectful of one another....


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I thot I was bad liking it 80 deg "F" inside !! LOL !!
> 
> i could go to the shop and turn the heat on,,gets really warm in there easy


 
Didn`t really mean for it to get over 80 in here but I loaded er a little heavy and left the air out too far while I was out to the PO and store, only gone bout 30 mins but that 5 year cured beech can throw a lot of BTU`s in a short time. Just closed down the air and opened the door and one big window and it cooled down in less than 5 min.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Its 71 in here right now , till the OL gets home. LOL She likes 80 or more !


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> I like the way to preheat the 353. We have one that I've started with out any aid down to 16*F. If nothing else on this yard will start.. I'd put money on that roller. You'll hear it a mile off too.. straight exhaust but it's a warrior!


Yep my 453 in the sawmill starts good down to just about zero......below that and I had a small 1.8KW lug around genset that I plug the base heater into....again about 45 mins and she takes right off at -10....that motor is fresh and doesn't smoke when started cold like the old Timberjack....


----------



## Cantdog

Snow's picking up pretty good now......farrier just called......we both thought another day would be better for all three of us!! Hoss's feet are not in bad shape anyway. He's on a 8 week schedule. Guess I'll go up and tuck him in for the night while I can still see. BBL....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> AZ, when I lived out there was open carry.....matter of fact it was more of a fashion statement with what and how much you carried......when going into a bar you had to check your gun with the bartender....he/she put it with the others on a shelf behind the bar in plain sight....you drank your fill...paid your bill...called for your gun and away you went....simple as that. The biker and cowboy crowd had a signal......if they had a bandanna hanging out of the lefthand rear jeans pocket......that meant there was backup iron in there....besides the checked gun...usually a throwaway .25....but backup and loaded.. When I first got there and went out with friends bar hopping I immediately noticed EVERYONE had guns.....girls, ol' timers you name it......I didn't........I was not long taking care of that...funny thing is with all those guns everywhere....you never heard of any gun related violence....never saw any of that big guy little guy chit you might see around drinking holes either....everyone was quite respectful of one another....



Isn't that funny how that worked out?!



> An armed society is a polite society. Manners are good when one may have to back up his acts with his life.
> 
> -Robert A. Heinlein




Read more at http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/r/robertahe100989.html#aLu7bfDvHWuC6zix.99


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...diesel stuff just don't like it below zero.....plugging them in works good....had a diesel car hooked up to a timer set to come on at 4:00AM...she always started right up and ran great...quiet and didn't smoke...plus the heater was already warm. But if you are beyond electrical service other measures are required....my old GMC pickup had quik connects in the heater lines and we had an old Timberjack that had them too.....drive right up plug them together...leave the truck running......have a cup of coffee.....get your gear ready..saws, tools fuel, file etc....about half- three quarters of an hour and that worn out old 353 Detroit would start right up at -20.........you could tell where she was in the woods by the cloud of blue smoke....looked like a jack-fir brush fire......but she always went....
> 
> One of the funniest rigs I've seen...though it worked very well....was on a big 4WD Belarus tractor.......beside glow plugs it had a small "smudge pot" in the engine compartment which burnt K1 or diesel that you lit and it heated the bottom of the intake manifold......low tech.... but would do the trick if the batteries were up to snuff...


 
There is a little more to running hydraulic in the cold than just getting them to start. The cold is really hard on the shaft seals so we would cover the machine overnight or during a long downtime spell and just light the propane sally underneath the machine, let it run 30 min or so and all the frost will be drawn from the cylinders,seals and lines. This used to help the seals and packings last for many years of harsh operating conditions. On one job back in 87 one of our subs didn`t believe in preheating and just flashed up his 3 month old Cat 300 series and would start digging, after 3 days of -18....-22F temps he started up first thing in the morning and within 5 mins of startup drove the bucket down into 28" of solid frost , the top boom ram shaft snapped clear off straight across with a nice crack sound. A 3" dia solid chomium steel shaft snapped like a toothpick. The look an his face was precious, the hit in his wallet canceled any profit he made on the whole job.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Snow's picking up pretty good now......farrier just called......we both thought another day would be better for all three of us!! Hoss's feet are not in bad shape anyway. He's on a 8 week schedule. Guess I'll go up and tuck him in for the night while I can still see. BBL....


Travel safe out there buddy.


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Went out and shoveled off the little back porch step. Getting dam cold out there in the wind ! That is the only spot I shovel round here ! LOL Broom usually works , but hadn't swept it today,bout 3" is all. Small drifts in the driveway when I went out to meet the mail lady in my tennis shoes ! What a dumas move that was !


Better in tennis shoes than crocks.....


----------



## sefh3

I've plowed the drive out twice. The light fluffy snow is drifting like crazy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I bet when I get home there is water running across my drive way like crazy!! Why can't I get some snow???

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Isn't that funny how that worked out?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/r/robertahe100989.html#aLu7bfDvHWuC6zix.99


 

Spent some time where everybody was armed and trained..
carried 24/7,,, .
I weighed 150 lbs at the time,,nobody scared me !!


----------



## roncoinc

Clam break,,,i ever say how i dont like seafood anymore ??

cleaning makes you drink to much beer !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Clam break,,,i ever say how i dont like seafood anymore ??
> 
> cleaning makes you drink to much beer !!


 
You, shucking??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...diesel stuff just don't like it below zero.....plugging them in works good....had a diesel car hooked up to a timer set to come on at 4:00AM...she always started right up and ran great...quiet and didn't smoke...plus the heater was already warm. But if you are beyond electrical service other measures are required....my old GMC pickup had quik connects in the heater lines and we had an old Timberjack that had them too.....drive right up plug them together...leave the truck running......have a cup of coffee.....get your gear ready..saws, tools fuel, file etc....about half- three quarters of an hour and that worn out old 353 Detroit would start right up at -20.........you could tell where she was in the woods by the cloud of blue smoke....looked like a jack-fir brush fire......but she always went....
> 
> One of the funniest rigs I've seen...though it worked very well....was on a big 4WD Belarus tractor.......beside glow plugs it had a small "smudge pot" in the engine compartment which burnt K1 or diesel that you lit and it heated the bottom of the intake manifold......low tech.... but would do the trick if the batteries were up to snuff...


Unimog had the same "smudge pot" option.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Better in tennis shoes than crocks.....


Yep , ol Moobs the crock man ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hey Rob !!


Stihl 041S said:


> Unimog had the same "smudge pot" option.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!!!


----------



## nk14zp

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is........
> 
> I did go to the dump this morning.....then to Ellsworth to get a 50lb bag of dog food......and a new set of AMCO winter wiper blades for the truck......sent the OL to do that before Christmas.....told her 22" for the truck.....and she should measure and get a set for the Saab too.......I couldn't remember the length on those. So she came back with a set of 20" and a set of 22"........so when I put her studded snows on the Saab I changed the wiper blades too.....there went the 22s.....had 22s on it....she "Guessed".......even though I bought her her very own tape measure and a snow shovel too, before Christmas........both the Saab and the Chevy truck take 22s"........sigh......at least she uses the shovel.......




How far are you from Ellsworth? I'm about 50 miles from there.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You, shucking??


Naw....he's jivin'......


----------



## Cantdog

nk14zp said:


> How far are you from Ellsworth? I'm about 50 miles from there.


13 miles


----------



## tbone75

Think I have done less than Ron today ! Sure didn't play with clams or clam shells ! LOL Dug out a couple parts , looked over some other parts and kept the stove full. Now I will go look at some other parts. LOL
Was thinkin I would get the Husky P&C today ? Be nice to work on a easy orange saw ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dang wind is really picking up !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You, shucking??


 

Yes,,takes a six pack to shuck that many !!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is a little more to running hydraulic in the cold than just getting them to start. The cold is really hard on the shaft seals so we would cover the machine overnight or during a long downtime spell and just light the propane sally underneath the machine, let it run 30 min or so and all the frost will be drawn from the cylinders,seals and lines. This used to help the seals and packings last for many years of harsh operating conditions. On one job back in 87 one of our subs didn`t believe in preheating and just flashed up his 3 month old Cat 300 series and would start digging, after 3 days of -18....-22F temps he started up first thing in the morning and within 5 mins of startup drove the bucket down into 28" of solid frost , the top boom ram shaft snapped clear off straight across with a nice crack sound. A 3" dia solid chomium steel shaft snapped like a toothpick. The look an his face was precious, the hit in his wallet canceled any profit he made on the whole job.



Very true Jerry........rotary saws on the mill are even the same way.....you probably already know this but others may not......you must not just start sawing in the morning with a sub zero saw plate......the frost must be drawn from the plate first.......you take a 4-5 foot board end and push it against the outboard side of the saw while running at speed, starting in the center and let it move out toward the rim where the teeth are.....you can see it...the frost will be drawn out along the drag line.....failure to do this MAY/CAN result in a total fracture of the saw plate in the cut......I have never seen this but was warned by old people who have.....think losing a few teeth and gullets on a spike or ax head is scary......imagine a 150lb 1/4" thick saw plate turning 650 rpm coming all apart with you (the sawyer) standing in line with it at ground zero!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Starting to snow again..

cleaned the truck of once,,can see my footprints.

the best is yet to come !! LOL !!! 

called the OL's son,,the chef,,he coming up tomorrow and we gonna do some clam cooking 

his specialty is seafood.. 

he see's food,,,he eats it !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

The news guy just said will will have wind chill to -40 next week !!! WTF !!! I don't live in Alaska or at the North pole !
Only -8 in the morning ! 
I waited to dang long to head South !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Freaking wind is getting nasty out there ! Better go put more wood in the stove ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

The winds been blowing all day up here. It looks like we have a few storms coming again this weekend and then the chill sets in.


----------



## dancan

I found a good used front case for my MF1020 today at a reasonable price 
I was in such a good mood I went out and bought one of them Swede XP's today , so excited I , like a fool , had to try it out as soon as I got home in this -7 Merican with a feels like -27 with the wind weather , it works GggggGREAT !!!!


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> The news guy just said will will have wind chill to -40 next week !!! WTF !!! I don't live in Alaska or at the North pole !
> Only -8 in the morning !
> I waited to dang long to head South !!!!!!!!!!




Still around the freezing point here, at good "Alaska" latitude, and not much "weather". 

Anyway, there has been enough fights on the forums lately, so I have no need to start a new one here!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> The news guy just said will will have wind chill to -40 next week !!! WTF !!! I don't live in Alaska or at the North pole !
> Only -8 in the morning !
> I waited to dang long to head South !!!!!!!!!!


Grab your **** and come on! I got a room for you to test drive the south!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> I found a good used front case for my MF1020 today at a reasonable price
> I was in such a good mood I went out and bought one of them Swede XP's today , so excited I , like a fool , had to try it out as soon as I got home in this -7 Merican with a feels like -27 with the wind weather , it works GggggGREAT !!!!


Sounds like a great day Dan! Congrats on the drive case.

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## sefh3

On another site I visit, they are calling for a monster storm Sunday into Monday. Oh what fun this is.


----------



## sefh3

Off to find a good price on batteries. My F250 needs a new set. Take forever to raise the plow. They are only 10 years old. Don't know what the issue is.


----------



## mainewoods

I'd say you got your money's worth out of those.


----------



## dancan

You got your money's worth , make sure you check the grounds on both batteries to the body and chassis , specially on the drivers side battery .


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> The winds been blowing all day up here. It looks like we have a few storms coming again this weekend and then the chill sets in.


Another big storm Sun they say,heavy snow expected ! Then the bitter cold sets in !


Jimmy in NC said:


> Grab your **** and come on! I got a room for you to test drive the south!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Told the OL what ya said. LOL She just said lets ****** go ! LOL


----------



## dancan

sure hope Jerry will stihl talk to me .....


----------



## tbone75

Problem is I had a very rough time riding an hour in car ! Bout 10 hrs. to Jimmy , I am guessing ?


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> sure hope Jerry will stihl talk to me .....



Did you drop him off a present?


----------



## tbone75

No he bought a HUSKY !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

sefh3 said:


> Off to find a good price on batteries. My F250 needs a new set. Take forever to raise the plow. They are only 10 years old. Don't know what the issue is.


I say you are doing well and kept those terminals clean. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Another big storm Sun they say,heavy snow expected ! Then the bitter cold sets in !
> 
> Told the OL what ya said. LOL She just said lets ****** go ! LOL


Come on...I've got a shop with heat and A/C too complete with saws to work on...you'll fit right in!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No he bought a HUSKY !!


 
This site is sooooo broken!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> No he bought a HUSKY !!



What chu talkin bout Willis ???????


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> sure hope Jerry will stihl talk to me .....


Not to sure he will after you bought a *HUSKY !!! LMAO !!!!!*


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What chu talkin bout Willis ???????


You said a J-Red XP , its a *HUSKY !!*


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Problem is I had a very rough time riding an hour in car ! Bout 10 hrs. to Jimmy , I am guessing ?



Right now my sister in law and nephew are stuck in New Philly,OH after driving all day trying to get from Dexter, MI to here. Father in law is stuck in Ohio too in a Peterbilt. Sounds like a hell off a storm. 

Want me to send one to pick you up??

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I found a good used front case for my MF1020 today at a reasonable price
> I was in such a good mood I went out and bought one of them Swede XP's today , so excited I , like a fool , had to try it out as soon as I got home in this -7 Merican with a feels like -27 with the wind weather , it works GggggGREAT !!!!



REAlly?????......Jerry gonna put yer wood back in the mud now.....well.......as soon as it gets muddy again....LOL!!


----------



## dancan

I bought one of them Swede X25 plastic handled axes , it's fantastic .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> I bought one of them Swede X25 plastic handled axes , it's fantastic .


Funny guy Danny!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## dancan

What the hell were you guys thinking ???


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Right now my sister in law and nephew are stuck in New Philly,OH after driving all day trying to get from Dexter, MI to here. Father in law is stuck in Ohio too in a Peterbilt. Sounds like a hell off a storm.
> 
> Want me to send one to pick you up??
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


They aint very far from me ! Just hop on 36W , be here in 45 mins. LOL
My county just declared a level 2 emergency for roads , level 3 is stay off the roads or maybe go to jail. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> sure hope Jerry will stihl talk to me .....


 
A red haired orphan.....freaking smileys want to post back before the quote brackets of the OP`s post......LOL,...This site is so broken......LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Funny guy Danny!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Bet its made by HUSKY !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What the hell were you guys thinking ???


We all know you have Husky and J-Red saws !


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> You said a J-Red XP , its a *HUSKY !!*


Yep , effed that one up ! LOL


----------



## dancan

No John , never owned by Elux .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> REAlly?????......Jerry gonna put yer wood back in the mud now.....well.......as soon as it gets muddy again....LOL!!


 
Just leave it 1/4 mile back in the woods, run over it with the vator at least once!


----------



## dancan

I must admit that my Swede axes are smooth runners , I do have 1 German axe and it has also served me well but they are a lot harder to find .
I did OK on the X25 , it was 20% off


----------



## pioneerguy600

We think that these little snowstorms are so bad but how bout a yearly snowfall around 80 feet??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Until I heard that I thought that the snowfall at one of my friends place over in NFLD was bad at 16' average.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We think that these little snowstorms are so bad but how bout a yearly snowfall around 80 feet??


I would be nice to see .............................................. on TV !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I must admit that my Swede axes are smooth runners , I do have 1 German axe and it has also served me well but they are a lot harder to find .
> I did OK on the X25 , it was 20% off


 Good for you ,Dan. .....I just hope I don`t have to use my axes any amount any more. After splitting 40+ cords of hardwood each year for my folks with one axe I really don`t look forward to splitting that way much at all....LOL


----------



## nk14zp

Snowing here now just got done ungelling the furnace line. bbbbrrrr -9 snowing and some wind. God I'm glad I love winter.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

John you may be on rescue duty. Sister in laws electronic 4wd went out on her Explorer. She's still driving as no rooming where she was...hope she gets the hell off the road soon. Got a sick 5 year old with her....

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would be nice to see .............................................. on TV !


 
Fark that!!....I don`t want no part of that much snow, we used to get 4-5 feet a year when I was a kid and we spent far too much of our time shovelling that out of our way.


----------



## tbone75

Packed up them boxes yesterday to go mail out today , didn't make down there . Just noticed something I forgot to put in the box going North East ! LOL Sitting right here in front of me ! I even touched up the edge on it for Danny. LOL Wanted him to see how I sharpen a knife. I will try and get it mailed out tomorrow ! After I open it back up for one more thing ! LOL


----------



## sefh3

Jimmy in NC said:


> Right now my sister in law and nephew are stuck in New Philly,OH after driving all day trying to get from Dexter, MI to here. Father in law is stuck in Ohio too in a Peterbilt. Sounds like a hell off a storm.
> 
> Want me to send one to pick you up??
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!



From Dexter, MI huh. That's not too far from me. Send them some Stihl projects north.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> John you may be on rescue duty. Sister in laws electronic 4wd went out on her Explorer. She's still driving as no rooming where she was...hope she gets the hell off the road soon. Got a sick 5 year old with her....
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Tell her to head West on 36 into Coshocton , only place I know of hotels close to there ? Kida out of the way , but plenty of hotels right off 36/16 , 36 turns into 16. I don't know if Newcomers town has any hotels ? That is the intersection of 77 & 36.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fark that!!....I don`t want no part of that much snow, we used to get 4-5 feet a year when I was a kid and we spent far too much of our time shovelling that out of our way.


I only want to see it on my TV sitting right here ! LOL Close as I ever want to get ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> John you may be on rescue duty. Sister in laws electronic 4wd went out on her Explorer. She's still driving as no rooming where she was...hope she gets the hell off the road soon. Got a sick 5 year old with her....
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


 
Travelling in a storm sucks enough when everything is working properly, sure sucks when it doesnt, hope she can get off the road soon.
I once drove the railroad tracks to escape having to stay all night trapped in a stalled lineup of vehicles during a raging snowstorm, people were trapped there for 15-17 hours before they got the highway cleared up.


----------



## sefh3

Make sure they stay down there for a bit. Next week's high is -16. Dang that's cold.


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> From Dexter, MI huh. That's not too far from me. Send them some Stihl projects north.


Happen to have any 044 tanks ? LOL Dang things are hard to get !! A good one that is !!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Make sure they stay down there for a bit. Next week's high is -16. Dang that's cold.


Same chit were gonna get !

Muh stove won't be able to keep it warm nuff that cold !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Tell her to head West on 36 into Coshocton , only place I know of hotels close to there ? Kida out of the way , but plenty of hotels right off 36/16 , 36 turns into 16. I don't know if Newcomers town has any hotels ? That is the intersection of 77 & 36.


Found a room somewhere. Off the road. All is good. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

sefh3 said:


> Make sure they stay down there for a bit. Next week's high is -16. Dang that's cold.


planning to stay a week or so.

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Happen to have any 044 tanks ? LOL Dang things are hard to get !! A good one that is !!


Ummm....nope. Fresh out...they were Repo'd!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Found a room somewhere. Off the road. All is good.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Great ! Wonder if here 4 wheel is just stuck like mine was ? I just kept turning it on and off , came loose. May have ice on it or something ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to go for a little drive, BBL.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ummm....nope. Fresh out...they were Repo'd!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


I got one , just aint purdy. LOL it will work for now ! I can get a MS440 tank for 100.00 new , but don't like a half breed saw. LOL


----------



## dancan

Send it up here with the sharp , I'll put up with a half breed


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Send it up here with the sharp , I'll put up with a half breed


Sure , send me some merican cash ! LOL


----------



## dancan

I have at least 1 dollah Merican it was a tip


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Sure , send me some merican cash ! LOL


I think I could build another 3 or 4 right now. LOL Got one runner ! One of them gets a 046 jug on it , one gets the angled fin jug ! They will stay here , rest can find new homes. LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I have at least 1 dollah Merican it was a tip


You keep saving up ! LOL Or just send that J-Red , 2171 ? Can't member what it was fer sure,but that is close ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I found a good used front case for my MF1020 today at a reasonable price
> I was in such a good mood I went out and bought one of them Swede XP's today , so excited I , like a fool , had to try it out as soon as I got home in this -7 Merican with a feels like -27 with the wind weather , it works GggggGREAT !!!!


 

SILLY nadian !!!!!


----------



## little possum

Jimmy in NC said:


> I bet when I get home there is water running across my drive way like crazy!! Why can't I get some snow???
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


You wait till I get back from Biltmore this weekend! Or maybe freeze me up there  hehe

LP still kicking. Getting my time in with work and the GF before she heads off to school. Then you guys might see me all over the map chasing a softball team  haha


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> SILLY nadian !!!!!


More like a DUMAS ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> You wait till I get back from Biltmore this weekend! Or maybe freeze me up there  hehe
> 
> LP still kicking. Getting my time in with work and the GF before she heads off to school. Then you guys might see me all over the map chasing a softball team  haha



If you head East bring some saws and I'll buy the beer! 



Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So how long until LP sells all of his saws????

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> More like a DUMAS ! LOL



Hey Now !!!
I sometimes resemble that remark .......


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> SILLY nadian !!!!!



And that remark too .....


----------



## little possum

I havent even messed with saws cept some firewood duty from when I sent you that pic. I havent even trasnfered the title for my boat.. Havent finished my CR250. Or kubota.. But made sure she was all smiles for Christmas. Did buy yet another gun (for me  ) haha

If I head that way Ill hollar.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey Now !!!
> I sometimes resemble that remark .......


You have that problem too ? Thought I was the only one !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Its all good buddy...been there! I bought a new toy but haven't gotten to pick it up for 3 weeks...sad. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Finally !! Time to eat ! OL got home late today ! BBL


----------



## roncoinc

little possum said:


> You wait till I get back from Biltmore this weekend! Or maybe freeze me up there  hehe
> 
> LP still kicking. Getting my time in with work and the GF before she heads off to school. Then you guys might see me all over the map chasing a softball team  haha


 

Is that what they call it now ??

we used to call it tail


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> You have that problem too ? Thought I was the only one !



You are in good company my friend .

Bahahahahahahahahahahahahaha Ha !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

LP... give up on the whole team. Stick to just one.....just saying...

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Hey Now !!!
> I sometimes resemble that remark .......


 

I can think of OTHER things you resemble Dan,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## roncoinc

Wow !!

is this site on nadian servers now ???


----------



## dancan

roncoinc said:


> Wow !!
> 
> is this site on nadian servers now ???



Sure is working faster than earlier in the week .......Eh ?

Nah , same speed , must be south of the 49th


----------



## roncoinc

Such a nice day..

WX like this relieves one from all responsability..

feed stove,,feed self,,all that "needs" be done..

survival at the lowest level 

like a mental health day .. 

except for Dan,,he's exempt !!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> LP... give up on the whole team. Stick to just one.....just saying...
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


 

What fun is that ???

then you end up getting married,,stuck with on womman,,BORING !!

then they wanna have KIDS !! life down hill from there !!

then they decide they dont like you anymore and you pay the big $$$ for another 18 years !!

no thank you !!!

LP !!! play the whole field !!!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> What fun is that ???
> 
> then you end up getting married,,stuck with on womman,,BORING !!
> 
> then they wanna have KIDS !! life down hill from there !!
> 
> then they decide they dont like you anymore and you pay the big $$$ for another 18 years !!
> 
> no thank you !!!
> 
> LP !!! play the whole field !!!




That brings back painful memories!

Why you gotta use me as an example?

Why you gotta be so meen?

Bad papa smurf!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> LP !!! play the whole field !!!



And all the positions!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> That brings back painful memories!
> 
> Why you gotta use me as an example?
> 
> Why you gotta be so meen?
> 
> Bad papa smurf!


I paid 15 yrs. on my youngest ! LOL I didn't mind a bit , the x would put part of it the girls bank accts. every week ! I know most blow it on them selves , she is a nasty beach , but good to my kids !


----------



## tbone75

Let muh cat out , he was back in 10 mins. with a bird in his mouth ! ! ! ! Its 8pm dark and cold , where the f##k did he find that !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I paid 15 yrs. on my youngest ! LOL I didn't mind a bit , the x would put part of it the girls bank accts. every week ! I know most blow it on them selves , she is a nasty beach , but good to my kids !



I'm lucky enough I don't have to pay anything other than get the girls stuff for school

Didn't hear from my girls over the holidays and no one can get ahold of the X

It's all BS and I hate it!

But does me no good to fight with the Indians


----------



## tbone75

Can't find that MS440 tank now , musta sold it. Dang it ! Sorry Danny yer SOL ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Can't find that MS440 tank now , musta sold it. Dang it ! Sorry Danny yer SOL ! LOL



Well , send the parts up here , I'll find a tank


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Well , send the parts up here , I'll find a tank


 

Send him a sled while your at it !!

Just thinkin Dan,,dont ya have a hill around the kids go sledding on ??

when one falls off grab it !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , send the parts up here , I'll find a tank


You mean send them to Jerry ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Well , send the parts up here , I'll find a tank


 

Send him a sled while your at it !!

Just thinkin Dan,,dont ya have a hill around the kids go sledding on ??

when one falls off grab it !! LOL !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , send the parts up here , I'll find a tank


You mean send them to Jerry ? LOL
Send that big J-Red down here I will send it right up there !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Send him a sled while your at it !!
> 
> Just thinkin Dan,,dont ya have a hill around the kids go sledding on ??
> 
> when one falls off grab it !! LOL !!


He can't out run them kids !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Must be pick on Dan night,....jest fer buying a Jonniered axe!!


----------



## tbone75

All we got tonight so far. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So we gonna get shirts for the GTG? 

Say something like "Flippy caps are my friend!"

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must be pick on Dan night,....jest fer buying a Jonniered axe!!


 

Ok,,your back..

we can pick on you now..

Why the nadian go out on the road in bad weather ??

to try and run over the chicken crossing it !! LOL !!!



best i could do ??


----------



## dancan

Well , the magnetic block heater is on the Bota and plugged in , I hope it fires up tomorrow cause it looks like we get a foot of snow  then it warms to 19 by Saturday and 32 on Sunday 
Hope to be cutting wood this weekend .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Ok,,your back..
> 
> we can pick on you now..
> 
> Why the nadian go out on the road in bad weather ??
> 
> to try and run over the chicken crossing it !! LOL !!!
> 
> 
> 
> best i could do ??


 

I like chicken!!


----------



## dancan

Man , I thot this server and software was the newest and greatest whizbang ?????



pioneerguy600 said:


> Must be pick on Dan night,....jest fer buying a Jonniered axe!!



It's OK Jerry , it's like water off of a ducks back ......


----------



## dancan

Man , I thot this server and software was the newest and greatest whizbang ?????



pioneerguy600 said:


> Must be pick on Dan night,....jest fer buying a Jonniered axe!!



It's OK Jerry , it's like water off of a ducks back ......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Time.

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> And all the positions!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Ah yes........
Bend them over till they look like a fine double rifle and make them forget they have feet.......


Sorry. I'm more of a gun guy.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must be pick on Dan night,....jest fer buying a Jonniered axe!!


 

Ok,,your back..

we can pick on you now..

Why the nadian go out on the road in bad weather ??

to try and run over the chicken crossing it !! LOL !!!



best i could do ??


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Man , I thot this server and software was the newest and greatest whizbang ?????
> 
> 
> 
> It's OK Jerry , it's like water off of a ducks back ......


 

the argentinian,,or indian,or wherever guy said this much better than Vbulletin !!


----------



## tbone75

Dang wind is getting nasty out there ! Snow is drifting across muh driveway. Truck will fix that ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> the argentinian,,or indian,or wherever guy said this much better than Vbulletin !!


Thought it was packystand ?


----------



## roncoinc

Dang !! hi temp termorrah aint even gonne git to 10 deg !!

nuther day feeding the wood stove


----------



## roncoinc

Dang !! hi tem termorrah aint even gonne git to 10 deg !!

nuther day feeding the wood stove 


tbone75 said:


> Thought it was packystand ?


 

Could be !!

back in the mornin if the interweb dont freeze up .


----------



## tbone75

Come on SUMMER !!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay caught up on the thread, napped with the puppy and figured out I have intermittent spark on the Husky 350. 

Coil on it is a 537 16 21-04 which Googles out to be an Aftermarket unlimited coil that fits a bunch of saws. Anyone have any speriance with these coils either way, good or bad?

Tested the kill switch and shorts out like its supposed to. Trying to check boot and cable now. 


Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay caught up on the thread, napped with the puppy and figured out I have intermittent spark on the Husky 350.
> 
> Coil on it is a 537 16 21-04 which Googles out to be an Aftermarket unlimited coil that fits a bunch of saws. Anyone have any speriance with these coils either way, good or bad?
> 
> Tested the kill switch and shorts out like its supposed to. Trying to check boot and cable now.
> 
> 
> Rick


 
Ron and John are the experts on them so I will let them troubleshoot that coil for you.
I sent your box opff today, should be there by end of next week.


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron and John are the experts on them so I will let them troubleshoot that coil for you.
> I sent your box opff today, should be there by end of next week.




Thanks Jerry. You're a good man. I don't care what Ron says about you. LOL. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron and John are the experts on them so I will let them troubleshoot that coil for you.
> I sent your box opff today, should be there by end of next week.




Thanks Jerry. You're a good man. I don't care what Ron says about you. LOL. 


Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Thanks Jerry. You're a good man. I don't care what Ron says about you. LOL.
> 
> 
> Rick


 
LOL.....I waited til the Christmas rush got cleared up. My postal lady told me they just cleared their station of pent up mail yesterday.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too bad Ron went to bed, I could reroute some calls to him from those asking me why their furnaces are not working tonight, he`s got his feet wet now as a furnace tech.....


----------



## tbone75

Never had any AM Husky coils before ? I don't have any extras either. I would just check all the connections first. Check the little brass piece behind the coil too,seen them break before.


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL.....I waited til the Christmas rush got cleared up. My postal lady told me they just cleared their station of pent up mail yesterday.


 A friend is a post master for a local town and he was sending help over to Westminster to help them clear theirs. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Never had any AM Husky coils before ? I don't have any extras either. I would just check all the connections first. Check the little brass piece behind the coil too,seen them break before.



Brass grounding strap checked. Got familiar with that when I had it all torn down. Connections all tight. Stop switch engaged shorts the circuit. 

Spark tested it and spark is very intermittent. First pull tries to start with choke in and nothing after. 

I can get a new coil but just want to make sure its not something I can repair like the boot or wire. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Never had any AM Husky coils before ? I don't have any extras either. I would just check all the connections first. Check the little brass piece behind the coil too,seen them break before.



Brass grounding strap checked. Got familiar with that when I had it all torn down. Connections all tight. Stop switch engaged shorts the circuit. 

Spark tested it and spark is very intermittent. First pull tries to start with choke in and nothing after. 

I can get a new coil but just want to make sure its not something I can repair like the boot or wire. 


Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a little dusting of white here so far and staying around -17C ,no wind yet. They are trying their best to get me out there tonight to work on broken down furnaces but I have elected to be armchair tech so far.....LOL


----------



## little possum

Sticking to just one, although the whole team from what Ive met seems to think I am a good guy? Plus, I know they can beat my butt in a pillow fight, aint trying to make them mad. hah. Definitely been quite a change from a homebody that didnt need nobody but his family and dogs.. 

But she loves shooting guns, so I am set! haha


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Brass grounding strap checked. Got familiar with that when I had it all torn down. Connections all tight. Stop switch engaged shorts the circuit.
> 
> Spark tested it and spark is very intermittent. First pull tries to start with choke in and nothing after.
> 
> I can get a new coil but just want to make sure its not something I can repair like the boot or wire.
> 
> 
> Rick


Thinking bad coil ? You can try the coil off yer 365 on it. Purdy sure its the same.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Brass grounding strap checked. Got familiar with that when I had it all torn down. Connections all tight. Stop switch engaged shorts the circuit.
> 
> Spark tested it and spark is very intermittent. First pull tries to start with choke in and nothing after.
> 
> I can get a new coil but just want to make sure its not something I can repair like the boot or wire.
> 
> 
> Rick


Thinking bad coil ? You can try the coil off yer 365 on it. Purdy sure its the same.


little possum said:


> Sticking to just one, although the whole team from what Ive met seems to think I am a good guy? Plus, I know they can beat my butt in a pillow fight, aint trying to make them mad. hah. Definitely been quite a change from a homebody that didnt need nobody but his family and dogs..
> 
> But she loves shooting guns, so I am set! haha


Yer in deep doodo ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Brass grounding strap checked. Got familiar with that when I had it all torn down. Connections all tight. Stop switch engaged shorts the circuit.
> 
> Spark tested it and spark is very intermittent. First pull tries to start with choke in and nothing after.
> 
> I can get a new coil but just want to make sure its not something I can repair like the boot or wire.
> 
> 
> Rick


 
The test/check for your switch is actually that it don`t short the coil in the off position....just sayin.


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> The test/check for your switch is actually that it don`t short the coil in the off position....just sayin.



? When the stop switch is engaged meaning pushed down to stop the saw, blue wire, black wire, all have continuity with the cylinder etc. When stop switch is off meaning in he saw run position resistance reading is 210. I think it's supposed to be impedance but I honestly don't remember how to check the impedance of a coil to see what it's supposed to be or where I would get the value for that. I will look coil troubleshooting up in the Husky Service manual.

Like John said I will see if my 365 coil is a fit. gives me a known good one to test with.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Thinking bad coil ? You can try the coil off yer 365 on it. Purdy sure its the same.


Good point. I'll cross reference the numbers on the coils to see if it's a fit. I almost feel like it's a broken wire in the spark plug cable but I don't know if this one can be replaced.


----------



## tbone75

Slug time !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Slug time !


Night John! Hope Arthur doesn't keep you up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## BigDaddyR

Nite Jerry


----------



## BigDaddyR

Part #'s aren't the same for the the 350 and 365. Will have to see if it will still work.


----------



## BigDaddyR

BigDaddyR said:


> Part #'s aren't the same for the the 350 and 365. Will have to see if it will still work.



Okay so I looked it up and seems most sites say they are interchangeable. Knew I should have just listened to John


----------



## jimdad07

Hello strangers, everybody warm out there.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Hello strangers, everybody warm out there.


Trying. 
Gonna let the car warm up before I drive home tomorrow. 

Hey James!!!!!


----------



## farrell

8 degrees and snow and a stiff north wind

Saw accident on my way home

Gots lots of snow to relocate tomorrow!


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> Trying.
> Gonna let the car warm up before I drive home tomorrow.
> 
> Hey James!!!!!


You should now have 500 likes and 113 trophy points 
Hey Rob


----------



## BigDaddyR

jimdad07 said:


> Hello strangers, everybody warm out there.


Trying, just loaded up the stove to get it hot before I sack out. Be up early to relocate snow as well. Have a good night all.


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> Trying.
> Gonna let the car warm up before I drive home tomorrow.
> 
> Hey James!!!!!


You should now have 500 likes and 113 trophy points ??
Hey Rob


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam. Hey Rick.


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


----------



## farrell

Night Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam. Hey Rick.


Hey Rob. Gotta bail. Try to dig out early and make it to work tomorrow. We''ll see how it goes. 700' of driveway to clear. Might have me Friday off


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> You should now have 500 likes and 113 trophy points ??
> Hey Rob



I don't understand and have never won a hat so I don't keep track. Lol


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night Adam.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> You should now have 500 likes and 113 trophy points ??
> Hey Rob


I understand now. The question marks fooled me. Lol

How is Chris tonight?


----------



## farrell

I not sure my tractor will start in the mornin

I so need a shed and a big heater!


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> I understand now. The question marks fooled me. Lol
> 
> How is Chris tonight?


Finer then frog hair, great weather, 30° and very light snow


----------



## Stihl 041S

18 Merican and snowing


----------



## dancan

The heatwave is on , warmed up to 14 , windy with 5 to 10" of snow for the day .

Hey Rob !


----------



## little possum

BigDaddyR said:


> Good point. I'll cross reference the numbers on the coils to see if it's a fit. I almost feel like it's a broken wire in the spark plug cable but I don't know if this one can be replaced.


Do you have a ohm meter? Ive dealt with a broken wire in the cable. About drove me crazy. 

And you guyz dont bee so meen.  Off to work for a little while. Then hoping the civic will cruise up the mtn after lunch. Yall take care 

25degrees here this a.m. 11degrees F where I am heading for the weekend. Guess the hopes of 60degrees and some hiking are out of the question.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Do you guys know to put oil on the door seals of your cars. 
Don't have to be oil. WD40. Chapstick. 
Anything to keep them from being dry. Then they can freeze together. 
Doors open a lot easier. 
Some of the guys at work didn't know that. 

Morning Dan. 
Morning Zach. 
Night all


----------



## little possum

Morning Rob. I need to remember that.. I should have from last year. Freezing rain mix and my K10 doors were froze. I just called into work. 20 mile ride didnt sound that intriguing, not until they pay me mileage or insurance


----------



## Stihl 041S

Freezing rain and they open no problem. 
Just figured that folks knew.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all! I made it until 530 and the head said get up! Your nose is clogged...you'll get up!!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## dancan

Silicone lube is pretty safe on door rubbers and window tracks , it's all we use .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

If I'm ever at the north pole I'll try to remember all of these Arctic survival tips. Around here we just wait an extra 10 min. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## dancan

The trick is to going North is to go in the summer , the only survival gear you'll need up here then is a winter parka , snowshoes and beer LOL


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys , 6 deg. out there ! I gotta make one trip out today ! Gonna be a quick one too ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The trick is to going North is to go in the summer , the only survival gear you'll need up here then is a winter parka , snowshoes and beer LOL


AND something to kill or repell Blackflies...oh and beer...oh he said that.. eh?


----------



## jimdad07

Phone says -7*F, I say a little colder. Hard telling with that wind. Morning guys.


----------



## roncoinc

BBBBBBbbbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..................................

i wonder if i could put the propane construction heater in the plow truck ??


----------



## roncoinc

Robin probly taking a nap after feeding both woodstoves more than usuall ??


----------



## Cantdog

-9 here and snowing like......well you know.....wind 'bout 20mph.....gusting to 30 or so.......'nuther do nothing day.....'cpt put wood in th stoves....


----------



## tbone75

The thingy on the wall is working this morning ! I wasn't feeding the stove all night when I have that thing ! LOL

Set a new record last night , only got up ONCE !!! Been years since I managed that !! Back isn't real happy bout it , but the rest of the body sure is ! LOL
May not have woke up then , but that was one hell of a fart ! LOL Even heard the OL say OMG ! LMAO !!


----------



## Cantdog

Seems I MAY have overmedicated a tad with muh liquid meds last night.......in an "Altered State" right now.....coffee's good though...


----------



## roncoinc

friend in NC down by the georgia border got light snow and 14 deg !!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Seems I MAY have overmedicated a tad with muh liquid meds last night.......in an "Altered State" right now.....coffee's good though...


Must have been LOTS of liquids ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> friend in NC down by the georgia border got light snow and 14 deg !!


Guess I better go even farther South ! Key West maybe ? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Woo-Hoo, high of 0 today!!!!


----------



## dancan

John , you could have shorted us on some of the details .........


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> John , you could have shorted us on some of the details .........


 
I ignored it...


----------



## roncoinc

jimdad07 said:


> Woo-Hoo, high of 0 today!!!!


 
T shirt wx !!

we get a hi of 8 !


----------



## farrell

Mornin gentlemen!

They claim it's 0 degrees out there and feels like -9 with the wind

Not suppose to get outta the single digits today

Need to move snow and go to the store


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like Robin got a few more hours of snow coming.

NS looks like an ALL day affair !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , you could have shorted us on some of the details .........


Why ? Kinda takes the fun out of it ! Just happy I didn't chit muself ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Ignore .....


----------



## tbone75

Its a +3 out there now , stove is running full blast , doing good so far ! Wasn't sure it would be big nuff when its this cold. Gotta load it up every 3 hrs. Going through lots of wood ! Bet I get into this other wood my buddy brought me ! Not the kinda winter we have been getting the last several years. Least it should get rid of some bugs !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Ignore .....


I like to share ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Scoot is around here somewhere ? Bout dam time he showed up !


----------



## farrell

To cold!

Tractor no likey!

Have to jump it with the truck

Need to invest in a battery booster/jump pack


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> The thingy on the wall is working this morning ! I wasn't feeding the stove all night when I have that thing ! LOL
> 
> Set a new record last night , only got up ONCE !!! Been years since I managed that !! Back isn't real happy bout it , but the rest of the body sure is ! LOL
> May not have woke up then , but that was one hell of a fart ! LOL Even heard the OL say OMG ! LMAO !!



Congrats John!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> friend in NC down by the georgia border got light snow and 14 deg !!



Then they would be in foothills or Mtns...



tbone75 said:


> Guess I better go even farther South ! Key West maybe ? LOL



We got better weather over to the east.... and better medicine and such too.


----------



## tbone75

The OL will only be working one more week , then tossed out fer good again. LOL 
Want to go visit Mom down in Fla. , back just won't do it. OL will drive some , that would help ! Just gotta come up with something so I can sit in a car longer ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Looks like Robin got a few more hours of snow coming.
> 
> NS looks like an ALL day affair !!



Yep...we stihl runnin full tilt winter here.....eight below zeerah...winds a howlin...stihl snowin good..blowin' all around.....72.3 degrees in here...coffee on the cookstove.....interwebs runnin a little slow...but so am I......all good...


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.


Wifi really sucks here....

Looking forward to going home sunday.....


Been thinking a bit about my dream truck build...

1961 ford f100 with a 780hp BOSS Nine 520ci from Kaase racing engines. (basically modern boss 429 heads on a overbore stroker 460 truck engine.. And thats 780hp on pump gas..... LOL)
Hook it up with a six speed manual, 10" wide coker street slicks, ladder bar suspension, modern front end, and a set of custom zoomie exhaust pipes.


Probably be atleast 60 grand to do the whole thing..... 

Long way off..... 


Might happen when Im an old fart like Ron and Jerry...... LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Do you guys know to put oil on the door seals of your cars.
> Don't have to be oil. WD40. Chapstick.
> Anything to keep them from being dry. Then they can freeze together.
> Doors open a lot easier.
> Some of the guys at work didn't know that.
> 
> Morning Dan.
> Morning Zach.
> Night all


 
I put vaseline on all of our vehicles, usually put it on before first frost so sometime in the fall. It will last for a full winter but needs to be re applied each year.


----------



## IEL

Engine is surprisingly affordable!

(compared to an original...)

After pricing it all out, it should be possible to build that engine for about 12 thousand.....

Thats with a top end kit from kasse, a junkyard 460 truck block, a bit of machine work, and myself doing all the assembly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bit of light snow falling and much more blowing about, going to see some drifting that will build up in lea spots. Roads will remain passable as the plow boys are out in full force, make some good money on this storm. Nothing like White Wan when we ploughed for 5 straight days, more loading and trucking away than plowing.


----------



## roncoinc

There,,break time..

couple hrs of pushin around.

not done but open,can finish later


----------



## BigDaddyR

Cold as balls here this morning. Had to move snow. Finally at W. will lube the door seals. Had to "help" my door on Burt open today. Glad I didn't break the handles. 

Have a good day fellas and stay warm. 


Rick


----------



## IEL

Grabbed a cp 875 mini angle die grinder yesterday, along with a roloc holder and some sanding discs, and scotchbright discs.

Looks like a real nice unit!


Should be great for removing paint and rust, and smoothing out small welds.

I bet it will be real good for bodywork?


----------



## IEL

Grabbed a cp 875 mini angle die grinder yesterday, along with a roloc holder and some sanding discs, and scotchbright discs.

Looks like a real nice unit!


Should be great for removing paint and rust, and smoothing out small welds.

I bet it will be real good for bodywork?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sent from my Torque smart phone with no Torque!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Buddy wanted to run my 288 a little...so we did today. He ran it and then I ran it some. Figured someone in the fight thread better run a damn saw today! 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Buddy wanted to run my 288 a little...so we did today. He ran it and then I ran it some. Figured someone in the fight thread better run a damn saw today!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


 
Not a good day here for saw work, good on you for running a ,....cough....sa.....gagg....er...orange turd.....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not a good day here for saw work, good on you for running a ,....cough....sa.....gagg....er...orange turd.....LOL




At least it wasn't a stock turd...


----------



## tbone75

Working on the 55 Husky today !  Waitin on the mail lady to bring me the new kit for it today !  All cleaned up and ready to go.
Nice to get out of the sewer fer a while ! 
PO opens back up at 1pm , so guess I will brave the cold and mail some chit. Swept the car off this morning so the sun would thaw it out a little. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> At least it wasn't a stock turd...


If the smileys worked I would post a few.....this site is so broken, works just like Husquees....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Working on the 55 Husky today !  Waitin on the mail lady to bring me the new kit for it today !  All cleaned up and ready to go.
> Nice to get out of the sewer fer a while !
> PO opens back up at 1pm , so guess I will brave the cold and mail some chit. Swept the car off this morning so the sun would thaw it out a little. LOL


 Has the snow stopped there yet? Coming down here full tilt, I like it cause I don`t have to go out fer nuthin.


----------



## tbone75

Even put boots and socks on today ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> If the smileys worked I would post a few.....this site is so broken, works just like Husquees....LOL


 

Dont you have a wood stove to feed ? ,, or sumthin ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Has the snow stopped there yet? Coming down here full tilt, I like it cause I don`t have to go out fer nuthin.


No snow , sun is shining !


----------



## tbone75

11 deg. out there ! Heat wave !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Has the snow stopped there yet? Coming down here full tilt, I like it cause I don`t have to go out fer nuthin.


 

Stopped here,,nice sunshine ! 

gotta go out and finish plowing in a bit. 

run to store and get crackers so i can make clam cakes/fritters,whatever..


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Stopped here,,nice sunshine !
> 
> gotta go out and finish plowing in a bit.
> 
> run to store and get crackers so i can make clam cakes/fritters,whatever..


You growin gills yet ?


----------



## nk14zp

roncoinc said:


> Dont you have a wood stove to feed ? ,, or sumthin ??


Ditto what he said.^


----------



## nk14zp

-5 Merican snowing and the wind is just a howling here


----------



## roncoinc

Got a Rob box !! 

depends ??????????


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Got a Rob box !!
> 
> depends ??????????


 Can you wear them under those tight smurf shorts....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Them depends are darn handy ! Ya don't have to get out of bed all night ! LOL

Mail lady was just here , got my 55 kit ! Won't take much to put that together !  Huskys Rock !


----------



## pioneerguy600

My stove aint no Husquee, don`t need constant attention, just a refill every 4 hrs or so....LOL


roncoinc said:


> Dont you have a wood stove to feed ? ,, or sumthin ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Anyone know if I can put something other than a 021 top end on an 021? 023 maybe?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Anyone know if I can put something other than a 021 top end on an 021? 023 maybe?


Yep , all them and a 025 will work, I think ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

027 works too I think ?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Anyone know if I can put something other than a 021 top end on an 021? 023 maybe?


WTF are you doing with one of them ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I have one or each of the 021 & 025s here. Been a while since I worked on any of them. Jerry should know fer sure. Thins are different on the MS stuff.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I've got two of them to fix. I think both are toasted... so I figured if building... build better.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I've got an 021 and an MS210. If I can cram 025/250 jugs and slugs on them.. hey now.. that's a fun little POS that is a hoot with a 16" 3/8 LP setup if I've ever run one!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've got an 021 and an MS210. If I can cram 025/250 jugs and slugs on them.. hey now.. that's a fun little POS that is a hoot with a 16" 3/8 LP setup if I've ever run one!


I got some stuff here for them , see what all ya need. Even got a new 025 top end for one from china. LOL Good nuff for them saws ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nope... different strokes. Dang it! 28mm stroke vs the 32mm stroke.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Gotta open them up to see. Maybe tonight if it stays cold. I can go open them up and take an inventory on how bad they are. Maybe they aren't both melted down but pulling them didn't feel good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Anyone know if I can put something other than a 021 top end on an 021? 023 maybe?



The 023 or 025 will fit the 270 is a different saw.


----------



## tbone75

Dang it !!! Just membered something else I wanted to send to the Great White North ! Gotta open that box again ! yes again , second time now !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 023 or 025 will fit the 270 is a different saw.



How will it do with the shorter throw crank?


----------



## farrell

It was 0 when I woke up this mornin 5 out now

Made it back from town

Jumped the tractor and relocated snow for an hour and a half

Pizza for lunch


----------



## Jimmy in NC

If these will clean up, I'll just throw some pistons in them and maybe try to port one.. if I screw it up I haven't lost much... ok nothing really.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 023 or 025 will fit the 270 is a different saw.


OK , knew something was different with them !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Anyone know if I can put something other than a 021 top end on an 021? 023 maybe?


Just to clear this up, they are clamshell saws so they don`t have top ends per say, you change out he whole block so a whole shortblock is need as an engine swap.


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Got a Rob box !!
> 
> depends ??????????


Didn't I send any??????


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Looks like for a little money I can build an 025 in 021 wrapper.. try my hand at grinding.. we can be cookin' with peanut oil.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just to clear this up, they are clamshell saws so they don`t have top ends per say, you change out he whole block so a whole shortblock is need as an engine swap.


Okie Dokie ! I should know that many as I have worked on. Just haven't swapped any around yet. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just to clear this up, they are clamshell saws so they don`t have top ends per say, you change out he whole block so a whole shortblock is need as an engine swap.


Yeah I know.. clam shells are fun!


----------



## tbone75

Gotta go digging , gonna take a while fer this one ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Looks like for a little money I can build an 025 in 021 wrapper.. try my hand at grinding.. we can be cookin' with peanut oil.


While I am digging, I will find out what 025 stuff I have !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dig slug dig! Watch out for the salt packs!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> While I am digging, I will find out what 025 stuff I have !



I've got MiniMac stuff to trade!


----------



## tbone75

No salt in muh shop !


----------



## tbone75

No salt in muh shop ! 

Just got a server error ? This thing sinking too ?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've got MiniMac stuff to trade!


You want shot ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Clamshell saws are not as easy to do many mods on but the frame/chassis will accept the complete shortblock of the bigger engine, muffler mod helps a lot and just cleaning up the intake and exhaust ports helps a bit. To increase the comp on them mostly needs the piston crown built up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No salt in muh shop !
> 
> Just got a server error ? This thing sinking too ?


 Its being real slow and posts are hanging up for me, sometimes takes several mins for my post to actually take or show up on site.


----------



## dancan

There , both neighbours and my driveway are plowed .
The Bota was slow to come around today , I had the fuel filter freeze up on me but I stihl won


----------



## farrell

Guess I should work 12hrs today


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Clamshell saws are not as easy to do many mods on but the frame/chassis will accept the complete shortblock of the bigger engine, muffler mod helps a lot and just cleaning up the intake and exhaust ports helps a bit. To increase the comp on them mostly needs the piston crown built up.



Was thinking just an Intake/Exhaust Widen and clean up for a first attempt at a port job. Think they'd be a perfect candidate.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its being real slow and posts are hanging up for me, sometimes takes several mins for my post to actually take or show up on site.



Sometimes even with a refresh the newer posts don't show up for me. Then 15-20 minutes later there will be several all show up at once. I don't get it...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sometimes even with a refresh the newer posts don't show up for me. Then 15-20 minutes later there will be several all show up at once. I don't get it...


 For me I click on, post reply, and it will stall, then I click on the page number from one page back, let that page come up and fill , then click on the page I just posted on again and when it loads my post is there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Was thinking just an Intake/Exhaust Widen and clean up for a first attempt at a port job. Think they'd be a perfect candidate.


 It needs the muffler mod also, these saws are really badly choked up.


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Buddy wanted to run my 288 a little...so we did today. He ran it and then I ran it some. Figured someone in the fight thread better run a damn saw today!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Hopefully be out this weekend doing storm cleanup.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can you wear them under those tight smurf shorts....LOL


 
Hey !! your woodstove needs attention !!


----------



## sefh3

Geeze we just get hit with a 10" snow storm and now are receiving Winter Storm Warnings for another 8-12" starting Saturday night into Sunday.


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Didn't I send any??????


 

yes but they didnt come with the velcro to hold em up !!


----------



## tbone75

You keep that chit Scott ! KWAP !!


----------



## tbone75

This Meteor kit is purdy nice ! 46mm closed port !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> This Meteor kit is purdy nice ! 46mm closed port !!


I was thinking they were the closed port top ends. I may get one for this other 55 I've got.


----------



## tbone75

55 kit pix.


----------



## tbone75

Won't work on a 5000 , no place to screw the top cover down. Dang it !


----------



## IEL

Jerry, did you ever play around with any of the big ford engines?

Note, I am a bit long winded here, I put a condensed version down at the bottom...


There are two engine builds I want to do someday. One is the 520ci BOSS nine stroker, the other is a 428 cobrajet. (find a set of heads, and build it up from a stroke and bored 390 truck block.)

Just wondering if you knew much about the big old fords, or if you know of any good books on engine building?

It will be a few years before I can really get started, but I figure it couldnt hurt to start learning now!

I know how to do the work (I can take apart and put back together an engine and still have it run)

But I dont know how to select cams or compression ratios or carb and exhaust sizes.


Seems as always I managed to drag it way out.....


Short version! Any recomendations on reading to do to learn engine design and building?


----------



## IEL

Jerry, did you ever play around with any of the big ford engines?

Note, I am a bit long winded here, I put a condensed version down at the bottom...


There are two engine builds I want to do someday. One is the 520ci BOSS nine stroker, the other is a 428 cobrajet. (find a set of heads, and build it up from a stroke and bored 390 truck block.)

Just wondering if you knew much about the big old fords, or if you know of any good books on engine building?

It will be a few years before I can really get started, but I figure it couldnt hurt to start learning now!

I know how to do the work (I can take apart and put back together an engine and still have it run)

But I dont know how to select cams or compression ratios or carb and exhaust sizes.


Seems as always I managed to drag it way out.....


Short version! Any recomendations on reading to do to learn engine design and building?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dang that looks good enough to run!


----------



## tbone75

Found 2 - 025 & one 023 jugs that may clean up , bottom plate is the same on a 021 too. Just not sure the crank is ?


----------



## IEL

I am starting to hate this site.......

Looks like we might need a 3rd one for when both of em are down?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Crank isn't.. the 023/25 crank has a bit more stroke to it.


----------



## IEL

Now that I say that it starts posting properly.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I need to open these little farts up and see what is wrong. I get the feeling at least one was straight gassed.... I'm not sure though. If I can just clean these jugs up I'll just do that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Hey !! your woodstove needs attention !!



They might make good insulation , keep yer butt warm while out plowing ,..til you wet them.....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I know I'm surrounded by old farts... talking about wearing depends just so you don't have to get up and piss so often.... 


The sad part is I keep reading it.... I have nothing to do.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I need to open these little farts up and see what is wrong. I get the feeling at least one was straight gassed.... I'm not sure though. If I can just clean these jugs up I'll just do that.


I got some 021 jugs too. Let me know ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Note, I am a bit long winded here, I put a condensed version down at the bottom...


There are two engine builds I want to do someday. One is the 520ci BOSS nine stroker, the other is a 428 cobrajet. (find a set of heads, and build it up from a stroke and bored 390 truck block.)

Just wondering if you knew much about the big old fords, or if you know of any good books on engine building?

It will be a few years before I can really get started, but I figure it couldnt hurt to start learning now!

I know how to do the work (I can take apart and put back together an engine and still have it run)

But I dont know how to select cams or compression ratios or carb and exhaust sizes.


Seems as always I managed to drag it way out.....

The Fords were not my forte,..they were my competition. I did build many of them back when the SCJ and Boss engines were considered strong engines. My engines were GM based big blocks but my small blocks were screamers also. Just that the quarter milers were dominated by big blocks. I was building hot small blocks in highschool and was constantly told that there was little to no gains to be made to big blocks. It was possible,..but it cost a lot of money and about all that was left of the original engine was the block, even that was modified. We were working mostly with high compression engines back then, no so today. A computer managed mild build engine of today could eat one of the best engines of that time. I was very happy to make 600 hp on pump gas back in the day, today with the engine management software available that engine would make 850+ hp on street pump gas. Couple that with the modern replacement cylinder heads, intake manifolds, injection and management system, stroked cranks, rods and pistons and it might put out a thousand horses. The last engine I built was a well thought out oldschool dual carbed and blown stroked g
GM bigblock. For a modern engine today I would not know the specifics of what to use, performance has passed me well by, Roush and then Banks has made huge improvements in modern engines.[/quote]


----------



## pioneerguy600

The site is running like a Husquee again, chopping short quotes and even incorporating portions of completely other posts in and along with the newly submitted posts....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Yep , its effed up again !

Gonna feed muh face then got glue this 55 together. Had to take a back break after all that digging ! LOL 2 boxes of used jugs up on a shelf I had o get down. And didn't find the one I thought I had ? Maybe I didn't have it ? Too much chit round here ! LOL


----------



## dancan

But it's the newest whizbang computer controlled softwaure .....


----------



## roncoinc

Roads were clear by 10 am,,main roads black by 2pm.

below zero again tonight


----------



## dancan

At least Woodchucker is posting updates on his site .


----------



## roncoinc

" Extreme cold will be with us tonight into Saturday morning when the mercury bottoms out in the 30s below zero north and teens and 20s below zero for many other parts of NH! "

daum,,,,,,,,,,a tad on the chiily sid eh ??


----------



## tbone75

Don't know how cold its gonna be tonight , haven't looked ? Not sure I wanna know ?


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> " Extreme cold will be with us tonight into Saturday morning when the mercury bottoms out in the 30s below zero north and teens and 20s below zero for many other parts of NH! "
> 
> daum,,,,,,,,,,a tad on the chiily sid eh ??


Chit that sucks ! Gonna be like that here next week ! OL says I need a new battery fer muh truck now ! Didn't wanna start this morning. Guess I will be doing that in the next day or two.


----------



## nk14zp

Same cold front here.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Don't know how cold its gonna be tonight , haven't looked ? Not sure I wanna know ?


 
i had the furnace set at 70 last night.

woodstove full and furnace stihl came on a couple times !!

thats OK this cold,blows the heat around a bit..

in the back bathroom i keep the closet door behind the shower open and the door on vanity ***,,dont want nuthin to freeze up !!

never have but they say we may set record low tonight 

enjoyed my day inside today,,exept for time in the seat of the plow truck !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Won't work on a 5000 , no place to screw the top cover down. Dang it !


John that is a good looking top end.......a little grinding and should make a 55 into a real saw......first thing I thought when I saw it was, that would fit the 590/490......I have a beat closed port 55 cyl and compared it to a 590 cyl...exact same thing...numbers and all........you can drill and tap for the top cover screw...I would think......how much you paying for one of these......I might have to fund a project and use up a bunch of this 55 stuff someone sent me!!!! This opens up a bunch of possibilities....


----------



## IEL

Jerry, that sort of old school engine building is exactly what I am wanting to get into!

Once I have got a truck, and some more money saved up, I might try and find a project car...


Seen some 318 dodge darts around for not too much?

Not the hottest engine stock, but from the reading I have done, you can squease 400hp out of them for a reasonably low cost.

Saw a build doing exactly that in hotrod magazine where he got 408 hp for a total cost (including machining) of under $1500....

Mind you, that did involve a lot of porting work on the heads....


----------



## roncoinc

Update : northern part of the state may see FORTY below zero tonight !!!

damn nadians !! take that cold air back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

IEL said:


> Jerry, that sort of old school engine building is exactly what I am wanting to get into!
> 
> Once I have got a truck, and some more money saved up, I might try and find a project car...
> 
> 
> Seen some 318 dodge darts around for not too much?
> 
> Not the hottest engine stock, but from the reading I have done, you can squease 400hp out of them for a reasonably low cost.
> 
> Saw a build doing exactly that in hotrod magazine where he got 408 hp for a total cost (including machining) of under $1500....
> 
> Mind you, that did involve a lot of porting work on the heads....


BuT why squeeze 400 out of that when I've got over 300 all day long dead stock in a 6.0 gas? If I build it it will be a 408 stroker and if it doesn't pull 600hp I'll be pissed. That's a mild build truck motor for pulling. You can buy a 5.3 or 6.0 for peanuts in a wrecking yard all day long. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## dancan

Sorry Ron , we are resource rich , our biggest export , raw materials .....


----------



## mainewoods

That's about as "raw" as you can get.


----------



## tbone75

That top end was a little under 150.00 from the weedeater guy,on sale right now.

Digging again today , found I have 2 of them 55 Huskys ? LOL I am fixing one up , gonna be some leftovers I am sure ! 
I have no idea where I got them from ? Knew I had one , but not 2 ? LOL
To bad I already got a jug for mine , I would get one of them Meteor kits !


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like Robin got a high temp of MINUS 4 today !!!


----------



## tbone75

They said we got 2 days of -40 wind chill Mon & Tues. A low of -16 Tues. Big snow storm Sun. I won't be leaving the house if I can help it next week ! LOL


----------



## nk14zp

roncoinc said:


> Looks like Robin got a high temp of MINUS 4 today !!!


Yep same here. Me and Robin are not that far apart.


----------



## cheeves

Evening Folks! Was in the bullseye area for most snow last night and this morn! Close to 2ft out there and drifts to 4ft. Spent all day blowin' it with my 35 year old Ariens snowblower, then shoveling. Was cold at -18 WC! But got a lot done! Luckily didn't loose power! 60 mph winds made it 5th worse storm in Jan. on record! The cold made it rough going! Stay warm folks!


----------



## nk14zp

roncoinc said:


> Looks like Robin got a high temp of MINUS 4 today !!!


Yep same here. Me and Robin are not that far apart.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That top end was a little under 150.00 from the weedeater guy,on sale right now.
> 
> Digging again today , found I have 2 of them 55 Huskys ? LOL I am fixing one up , gonna be some leftovers I am sure !
> I have no idea where I got them from ? Knew I had one , but not 2 ? LOL
> To bad I already got a jug for mine , I would get one of them Meteor kits !


 
A 55 aint worth $150 !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Evening Folks! Was in the bullseye area for most snow last night and this morn! Close to 2ft out there and drifts to 4ft. Spent all day blowin' it with my 35 year old Ariens snowblower, then shoveling. Was cold at -18 WC! But got a lot done! Luckily didn't loose power! 60 mph winds made it 5th worse storm in Jan. on record! The cold made it rough going! Stay warm folks!



That`s a lot of snow Bobby, good thing its the light variety we call fluffy, it blows around bad though. I have 2' drifts but most of the snow blows away from me.


----------



## roncoinc

Looks like NS didnt get above zero today either !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> A 55 aint worth $150 !!


I agree.....I have sold every running one that came to me for $100 each....however if you had a 55 with the power and speed of a 590.....might be worth a bit more....or if you had a toasted 490/590 that was in good shape otherwise.....might be worth a freshen up.....since there's not much else to do for parts...


----------



## dancan

We're at 8 Merican , the wind is pushing it down to - 20 like later tonight .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I agree.....I have sold every running one that came to me for $100 each....however if you had a 55 with the power and speed of a 590.....might be worth a bit more....or if you had a toasted 490/590 that was in good shape otherwise.....might be worth a freshen up.....since there's not much else to do for parts...


 
For a 55 i would use one of these..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/46mm-Cylind...640?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd8c08dd8


----------



## farrell

Lake effect snow watch up for Sunday thru Tuesday for here

-40 windchill....... temps in single digits and below 0........ 30mph wind.......... up to 15" of snow or more

Bring it I ain't skeered!

Ain't that what you gettin on Sunday John?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> At least Woodchucker is posting updates on his site .


I know.......to bad others can't be as considerate of their public.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Looks like NS didnt get above zero today either !



Been around -10 C here all afternoon, gone down to -13 now.


.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Took the tree down today and cleaned up the mess,...Christmas is ooooovvvveeeerrrr!......Wah.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mmmmm.....sweet and sour chicken! 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## dancan

Already done burnt my christmas tree at the beginning of the week


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Already done burnt my christmas tree at the beginning of the week


Mine burns tomorrow!!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Already done burnt my christmas tree at the beginning of the week



You can have mine, I will drop it off when I bring the insulation over.


----------



## dancan

I hope the weather brakes early tomorrow , I'd like to go cut a few sticks and have a look at this J'Red oiler issue .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> A 55 aint worth $150 !!


You got a good point there Ron !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Lake effect snow watch up for Sunday thru Tuesday for here
> 
> -40 windchill....... temps in single digits and below 0........ 30mph wind.......... up to 15" of snow or more
> 
> Bring it I ain't skeered!
> 
> Ain't that what you gettin on Sunday John?


Yep , same dang storm ! And cold !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> For a 55 i would use one of these..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/46mm-Cylind...640?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd8c08dd8


What would the longevity on something like that be Ron. Just curious for future reference. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> For a 55 i would use one of these..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/46mm-Cylind...640?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd8c08dd8


What would the longevity on something like that be Ron. Just curious for future reference. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Lake effect snow watch up for Sunday thru Tuesday for here
> 
> -40 windchill....... temps in single digits and below 0........ 30mph wind.......... up to 15" of snow or more
> 
> Bring it I ain't skeered!
> 
> Ain't that what you gettin on Sunday John?


Global warming in full effect I see. LOL. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Lake effect snow watch up for Sunday thru Tuesday for here
> 
> -40 windchill....... temps in single digits and below 0........ 30mph wind.......... up to 15" of snow or more
> 
> Bring it I ain't skeered!
> 
> Ain't that what you gettin on Sunday John?


Global warming in full effect I see. LOL. 

Time to get out the banana hammocks


Rick


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Global warming in full effect I see. LOL.
> 
> 
> Rick



This is the way I remember winter being when I was young lad!

Had a lot if mild winters as of late


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Global warming in full effect I see. LOL.
> 
> 
> Rick



This is the way I remember winter being when I was young lad!

Had a lot if mild winters as of late


----------



## tbone75

55 all together !


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> What would the longevity on something like that be Ron. Just curious for future reference.
> 
> 
> Rick


 

For the typical user of that kind of saw,,it would probly outlast the neglect,,abuse,straight gas ,,or other chit it would go through !! LOL !!

for that kind of saw the p&c wearing out is not ussually a consideration.

so would probly last forever ??


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> What would the longevity on something like that be Ron. Just curious for future reference.
> 
> 
> Rick


 

For the typical user of that kind of saw,,it would probly outlast the neglect,,abuse,straight gas ,,or other chit it would go through !! LOL !!

for that kind of saw the p&c wearing out is not ussually a consideration.

so would probly last forever ??


----------



## dancan

Clean looking little turd John .


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> A 55 aint worth $150 !!


I would agree but Ebay people pay a mint for some things. I've sold a few saws for more than I wound have paid to yuppies. Lol. Saws were good and ran good so I didn't feel bad. Custom built slug saw should bring more $$. . New Husqvarna 455 $400. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> A 55 aint worth $150 !!


I would agree but Ebay people pay a mint for some things. I've sold a few saws for more than I wound have paid to yuppies. Lol. Saws were good and ran good so I didn't feel bad. Custom built slug saw should bring more $$. . New Husqvarna 455 $400. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> 55 all together ! View attachment 325773
> View attachment 325774


 

Looks in pretty nice shape


----------



## tbone75

A 55 sure is easy to work on ! I charged the guy 200 bucks for everything , new top end,rope & plug. Didn't make much. LOL
Oops , and seals !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks in pretty nice shape


Sure is, real nice one !


----------



## roncoinc

But the


BigDaddyR said:


> I would agree but Ebay people pay a mint for some things. I've sold a few saws for more than I wound have paid to yuppies. Lol. Saws were good and ran good so I didn't feel bad. Custom built slug saw should bring more $$. . New Husqvarna 455 $400.
> 
> 
> Rick


 but they prob wouldnt care or know about the diff tween a closed port or an open port,or if a chinee closed port,,etc..
then they wonder why it has a new " head " ??
or rebuilt engine ?
best to say nuthin bout that stuff 

for that class of saw anyway...


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Looks in pretty nice shape


Sure is, real nice one !
Told the guy I could do it for 100 or 200 , depended on what top end he wanted. He wanted the good one ?


----------



## roncoinc

But the


BigDaddyR said:


> I would agree but Ebay people pay a mint for some things. I've sold a few saws for more than I wound have paid to yuppies. Lol. Saws were good and ran good so I didn't feel bad. Custom built slug saw should bring more $$. . New Husqvarna 455 $400.
> 
> 
> Rick


 but they prob wouldnt care or know about the diff tween a closed port or an open port,or if a chinee closed port,,etc..
then they wonder why it has a new " head " ??
or rebuilt engine ?
best to say nuthin bout that stuff 

for that class of saw anyway...


----------



## tbone75

The squish is wide ! No gasket , .045 !


----------



## tbone75

I don't sell nuttin on flea bay , only buy LOTS ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey John , you usin that French wax to make that look like new ???


----------



## tbone75

That is funny even if it is a Husky joke !


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> I don't sell nuttin on flea bay , only buy LOTS ! LOL



Can't blame you there. A pain in the Axx. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

Think I found another 266 in my pile ? Gotta look closer ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> 55 all together ! View attachment 325773
> View attachment 325774


Go slug Go!!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## pioneerguy600

Shouldn`t be


dancan said:


> I hope the weather brakes early tomorrow , I'd like to go cut a few sticks and have a look at this J'Red oiler issue .


Shouldn`t be any snow up in the trees, most should have fallen off from the wind, might be cold early morning.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shouldn`t be
> 
> Shouldn`t be any snow up in the trees, most should have fallen off from the wind, might be cold early morning.


Might be !! Dang right it will be !


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> View attachment 325779


 That French turd le wax is the bestes thing ever fer orange turd saws, makes em nice n slippery, if ya can`t pick em up and hold em long nuff to get em started you never know they are useless.....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I get to go winch out an S10 blazer in the AM....tow it to the shop and put it on the lift. Then I can replace the starter. Not looking forward to it....cold isn't fun for intricate work and the lift is outside. Right now its 22*F here at the house. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Might be !! Dang right it will be !



Maybe -18 or so but it will warm up some tomorrow, if its not too windy that is alright for working, running saws and cutting wood. Not so good for starting up and running machinery.


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> I get to go winch out an S10 blazer in the AM....tow it to the shop and put it on the lift. Then I can replace the starter. Not looking forward to it....cold isn't fun for intricate work and the lift is outside. Right now its 22*F here at the house.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


 

Suck it up buttercup !!

git er done !!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I get to go winch out an S10 blazer in the AM....tow it to the shop and put it on the lift. Then I can replace the starter. Not looking forward to it....cold isn't fun for intricate work and the lift is outside. Right now its 22*F here at the house.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


All yers ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> I get to go winch out an S10 blazer in the AM....tow it to the shop and put it on the lift. Then I can replace the starter. Not looking forward to it....cold isn't fun for intricate work and the lift is outside. Right now its 22*F here at the house.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


 Working on the tower cranes is worse this time of year or changing out a Fuller 13 speed outside overnight while stuck in the snow and mud. Torn out driveshafts and steady bearings just about as bad.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Working on the tower cranes is worse this time of year or changing out a Fuller 13 speed outside overnight while stuck in the snow and mud. Torn out driveshafts and steady bearings just about as bad.


No !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> I get to go winch out an S10 blazer in the AM....tow it to the shop and put it on the lift. Then I can replace the starter. Not looking forward to it....cold isn't fun for intricate work and the lift is outside. Right now its 22*F here at the house.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!



I take it it is one you are intimate with.......

Starter just go bad????? Lol

I feel your pain!!!!!!!!

I bet he voted for Clinton!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No !!



How bout changing out the swing motor at 20 stories on the tower crane, overnight, -22 merican, wind NW 30-40 mph, windchill right off the chart. Had to hand winch the motor down and new one back up. Boss gave us 8 hours, get er done or walk down the road.Crane was losing $200. per hr at that time, winter of 1973


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> I take it it is one you are intimate with.......
> 
> Starter just go bad????? Lol
> 
> I feel your pain!!!!!!!!
> 
> I bet he voted for Clinton!!!!


You are right..worst part is no chance of being paid...freebie. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> How bout changing out the swing motor at 20 stories on the tower crane, overnight, -22 merican, wind NW 30-40 mph, windchill right off the chart. Had to hand winch the motor down and new one back up. Boss gave us 8 hours, get er done or walk down the road.Crane was losing $200. per hr at that time, winter of 1973


Tell the boss to get his azz up there and help ! LOL

And NO ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> You are right..worst part is no chance of being paid...freebie.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


In-Laws ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> In-Laws ? LOL


Outlaws......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Outlaws......


Same thing ? LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> That French turd le wax is the bestes thing ever fer orange turd saws, makes em nice n slippery, if ya can`t pick em up and hold em long nuff to get em started you never know they are useless.....LOL


Oh Jerry. Hooskie envy doesn't look good on ya. LOL


Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Tell the boss to get his azz up there and help ! LOL
> 
> And NO ! LOL


 Spent two years with them,..one F up after another ,had to part ways ,wasn`t pretty.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Spent two years with them,..one F up after another ,had to part ways ,wasn`t pretty.


Don't sound like a good place to work !


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Oh Jerry. Hooskie envy doesn't look good on ya. LOL
> 
> 
> Rick


I like Husquees as much as Ron likes Stihls, cept he likes throwing Stihls. I wouldn`t waste my time throwing them but running them over under the tracks of the excavator is not out of the question, bapping them with the bucket makes them fly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't sound like a good place to work !



It wasn`t but I was young and wanted to learn, things were quiet on the work scene around here but when the economy started to pick up a bit I was gone.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> In-Laws ? LOL


Yes.... :-/

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

When I cleaned out the second storage building a month or so ago I was relieved to find no Husquee saws or parts in there, the building smelled good before starting and it didn`t get stinked up at all moving all them saws around. Did find a bunch of Jred parts , they surprisingly don`t smell at all but they are from saws that are not considered worth owning or fixing. They got dumped to make more room fer me good saws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Spent two years with them,..one F up after another ,had to part ways ,wasn`t pretty.


Don't sound like a good plac


pioneerguy600 said:


> When I cleaned out the second storage building a month or so ago I was relieved to find no Husquee saws or parts in there, the building smelled good before starting and it didn`t get stinked up at all moving all them saws around. Did find a bunch of Jred parts , they surprisingly don`t smell at all but they are from saws that are not considered worth owning or fixing. They got dumped to make more room fer me good saws.


Rotten azz ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was there an avalanche??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't sound like a good plac
> 
> Rotten azz ! LOL



Now John,..you know Robin don`t give the 5000 series saws any liking at all, them 50-- series saws are mostly plastic.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mmmmm....Bacon bowls!

WWW.the perfect Bacon.com is on TV right now...

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now John,..you know Robin don`t give the 5000 series saws any liking at all, them 50-- series saws are mostly plastic.


Now you know its all bout dissing Huskys ! LOL Robin is right bout them J-Reds too ! Bleck ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time:


Me too , tired Slug.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bunch-O-Slarkerzzzzz........


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZzzzzzlackerZZZzzz.......minus 1..or 2....LOL!!

Hey Unc!! PO says I got a box from you yesterday but the shop was locked down so I gotta swing by the PO and pick up this morning.......box from Jimmy may show up today too.....I'll be around the shop today.....supposed to warm up to low mid 20s today....be able to get the tractor started and clean up the snow around the shop and go down back in the woods and harvest that standing dead 24" dia maple I've had my eye on


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> ZZZZzzzzzlackerZZZzzz.......minus 1..or 2....LOL!!
> 
> Hey Unc!! PO says I got a box from you yesterday but the shop was locked down so I gotta swing by the PO and pick up this morning.......box from Jimmy may show up today too.....I'll be around the shop today.....supposed to warm up to low mid 20s today....be able to get the tractor started and clean up the snow around the shop and go down back in the woods and harvest that standing dead 24" dia maple I've had my eye on


I remember you saying it was bout to keep you warm. 
I do a lot of standing locust for my brothers FIL. 
Hit the ground and bark falls off!!!!

Not many branches for a while. RTB
Ready To Burn!!
Stay warm.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I remember you saying it was bout to keep you warm.
> I do a lot of standing locust for my brothers FIL.
> Hit the ground and bark falls off!!!!
> 
> Not many branches for a while. RTB
> Ready To Burn!!
> Stay warm.



Best wood I ever burnt was standing dead maple......beavers had dammed up about a 15-20 acre pond......drowned the forest.....killed off a stand of huge solid cedar.......-15F.....3' of snow on the ground...we bulldozed a 2 mile road back into the pond...to cut the cedar for my sawmill partner to build his log cabin. Dropped that stuff on the ice and all the limbs blew right off it......walk right along....limb the nubs....cut to length.....no dirt or rocks to dull the chains....same with the maple that was mixed in.....no bark on it, dried hard as a rock.....had that perfectly seasoned salmon color maple gets......man that stuff burned with a blue flame....just like coal. We had a 1942 Army 2 ton 4X4, dual wheels, 12' rack body dump.....235 Chevy six....we would load 14' cedar logs as high as we could pile....chain bind down. Had dual chains on the rear and single chains on front...drive out to the tar.....had a flat spot just before the road...unhook all 4 chains....drive right out of them....leave them there.....down the road 20 miles to our mill....dump in front of the log deck....back down the road 20 miles.....back back onto/into the chains... connect up...turn around...take up on the chains again and do it all over again......we hauled 20,000 BFT of 14' cedar logs out of there and 10 cord of maple, cut 4' in two weekends.....all loaded by hand.....LOL!! Those were younger days I guess.....came out after dark all four days....49SP strapped down on one front fender....70E strapped down on the other.....gas and oil sitting out front on the winch bumper.....them old army rigs had real narrow cabs.....only just enough room for both of us...lunch boxes, wood hooks, chains and tools etc. inside...


----------



## Stihl 041S

I got a lot of miles in a 2 1/2. 
Rag top. Studebakers were Hard top. Favorite of the Russians. 
All over Germany in one doing TDY. 
And chains be nice.
Somewhere I have the army study on traction. 
When my grandfather bought my dad his Disston 100A
They were cutting big maples with a crosscut. 
Big Ol house. Lots of wood needed. 
I got pictures of the Ol house somewhere. 
I'll look.


----------



## dancan

Coffee Time !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Coffee Time !


I pulled over for THAT??

I'm going to go back to driving!!!

Hey Dan!!!!!!

5 Merican....


----------



## dancan

Sorry Rob .
I got 0 Merican outside my door .


----------



## Stihl 041S

No coffee. Thanks. 

But hot cocoa with mini marshmallows would be nice.....


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Sorry Rob .
> I got 0 Merican outside my door .



And I'm not letting him in .
Make a console that you can mount a laptop in your truck that looks like an enforcement setup , enable your phone as a wifi , that way big screen while driving , wear Ray-ban's , might get some respect


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> And I'm not letting him in .
> Make a console that you can mount a laptop in your truck that looks like an enforcement setup , enable your phone as a wifi , that way big screen while driving , wear Ray-ban's , might get some respect


Officer O'Mally may fail to see the humor........

But if I had fresh donuts.......

It
Could 
Verk!!!!!


----------



## Icehouse

Morning, 20°, beautiful sunny day ahead, sure is pretty, everyone enjoy.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Morning, 20°, beautiful sunny day ahead, sure is pretty, everyone enjoy.


Hey Chris.
Got a high of 28 Merican degrees today
And 37 on sunday

Enjoy your day. I'm hitting the hay.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning most! Night Rob!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

8 deg. out there now. 

Not a good sleeping night , back to my usual up every hour or so.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning John. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Cantdog

-9 'Merican...that's -23C 'Nadian......this is the last of it though.....supposed to be 24F here, warm up some more and rain tomorrow night and Monday....not calling for sub zeerah again for at least the week or so.....calm and clear.....beautiful morning......but cold....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Robin! 

Enjoy the heat wave!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning Robin!
> 
> Enjoy the heat wave!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!



I'm gonna try Jimmy.......got in zero billable hrs last week....LOL!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well.....we did close to the same....backwards actually. Tearing machines down and doing annual maintenance as it was too cold to work. Heavy iron repairs are expensive.....

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohhh yeah its just a small box for you.....I know because that's what they wrote in the side of it!!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## dancan

Stihl waitin for the heatwave to get here , I want to run my new X25 p ....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I don't know how you guys do it. Just went out to dewater the lab at 13* here at the house. Damn that's cold. Even he didn't want to stay out long. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Seen on the news Dan & Jerry are getting blasted up there !


----------



## roncoinc

Warmin up,,, only 8 below zerah now.

got kid coming to shovel snow today,,ah aint doin it !


----------



## BigDaddyR

A balmy 10 degrees here today and a heat wave of 30 expected. Aux heat running downstairs and stove at 600 upstairs. Gotta bring in more wood soon. 

Morning slackers. 


Rick


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Seen on the news Dan & Jerry are getting blasted up there !


 

http://www.weather.com/weather/today/CAON2665:1

twenty two F in halifax aint cold !!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Jimmy in NC said:


> I don't know how you guys do it. Just went out to dewater the lab at 13* here at the house. Damn that's cold. Even he didn't want to stay out long.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


I'm with you on that Jimmy. Below 20 starts feeling pretty chilly. The Chuiahah pup gets pretty chilly. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

New says we may get rain now ? Beats snow all to hell !


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> http://www.weather.com/weather/today/CAON2665:1
> 
> twenty two F in halifax aint cold !!


Musta been old chit ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hey John. Looks like you were right. Swapped out the coil from the 365 to the 350 last night and nice bright spark. Like a purplish/white. Will try running it today when it gets a little later. A bit early here yet for that. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Hey John. Looks like you were right. Swapped out the coil from the 365 to the 350 last night and nice bright spark. Like a purplish/white. Will try running it today when it gets a little later. A bit early here yet for that.
> 
> 
> Rick


That coil fits several Huskys. Hope she runs !


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> I don't know how you guys do it. Just went out to dewater the lab at 13* here at the house. Damn that's cold. Even he didn't want to stay out long.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!



Wait till you get your hands wet with diesel at 0 and have the wind tryin to dry them off for ya 

Ron , it's warmed up to 2 Merican , That is the forecast high on that crazy station .

http://weather.gc.ca/forecast/city_e.html?ns-19&unit=i


----------



## dancan

I wouldn't rely on that weather station at all for up here , looks like they're using a Huskey powered server for predictions .


----------



## Cantdog

Was clear as a bell here.... but now I see a very dark, low cloud bank coming up from the SouWest ...moving fast....to the NothEast........I do believe that be my warmer weather coming...sun's gone.....ain't going out to check yet either.....


----------



## Cantdog

I guess I was right.....just checked the thermometer on the North side.......clear up to -2.....warming up quickly.........looks like I'll be  and thenthis afternoon......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Wait till you get your hands wet with diesel at 0 and have the wind tryin to dry them off for ya
> 
> Ron , it's warmed up to 2 Merican , That is the forecast high on that crazy station .
> 
> http://weather.gc.ca/forecast/city_e.html?ns-19&unit=i


Just light yer hands , they will be warm ! LOL


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> New says we may get rain now ? Beats snow all to hell !


They be calling for 8-12 here starting tonight through Sunday night (on top o the 6-8 we already have on da ground.

It's been windy and drifting, but luckily not enough on da ground to get too high.

The *HIGH* temps on Monday and Tuesday are suppose to be -10 to -17 F!

Couple that with a bunch O' wind,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, better get out to the shed and git me snow blower hookled up to the old Bolens eh?

We have dodged the bullet around here since 1978!


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> They be calling for 8-12 here starting tonight through Sunday night (on top o the 6-8 we already have on da ground.
> 
> It's been windy and drifting, but luckily not enough on da ground to get too high.
> 
> The *HIGH* temps on Monday and Tuesday are suppose to be -10 to -17 F!
> 
> Couple that with a bunch O' wind,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, better get out to the shed and git me snow blower hookled up to the old Bolens eh?
> 
> We have dodged the bullet around here since 1978!


78 was the nastiest winter I ever seen ! Blizzard killed off most of the animals around here too. Quail never did come back ! Took a week before we could get out of the house ! Had just put a wood stove in the year before ! Not sure what we would have done without that !! Letric was off for a very long time ! Don't ever want to see that again !


----------



## roncoinc

I guess everybody feeling it this winter.

dunno what i would do if i didnt have a saw and burned wood ??

be a heck of a heating oil bill !!


----------



## dancan

Here some pics John if they'll load for you .

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-...ing-out-after-blizzard-rocks-region-1.2484004


----------



## sachsmo

YUP! '78 was a biotch.

Totally flat around here and there were 20 foot drifts everywhere.

Lots of folks had to get out by climbing out a second story window!

It was blowin' and howlin' so bad don't think they ever had an accurate measure of the *TRUE* snowfall total?


----------



## sefh3

Mornin everyone!!
They just put us under a winter storm watch for tonight and tomorrow. 6-12" of fresh new snow heading this way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Best wood I ever burnt was standing dead maple......beavers had dammed up about a 15-20 acre pond......drowned the forest.....killed off a stand of huge solid cedar.......-15F.....3' of snow on the ground...we bulldozed a 2 mile road back into the pond...to cut the cedar for my sawmill partner to build his log cabin. Dropped that stuff on the ice and all the limbs blew right off it......walk right along....limb the nubs....cut to length.....no dirt or rocks to dull the chains....same with the maple that was mixed in.....no bark on it, dried hard as a rock.....had that perfectly seasoned salmon color maple gets......man that stuff burned with a blue flame....just like coal. We had a 1942 Army 2 ton 4X4, dual wheels, 12' rack body dump.....235 Chevy six....we would load 14' cedar logs as high as we could pile....chain bind down. Had dual chains on the rear and single chains on front...drive out to the tar.....had a flat spot just before the road...unhook all 4 chains....drive right out of them....leave them there.....down the road 20 miles to our mill....dump in front of the log deck....back down the road 20 miles.....back back onto/into the chains... connect up...turn around...take up on the chains again and do it all over again......we hauled 20,000 BFT of 14' cedar logs out of there and 10 cord of maple, cut 4' in two weekends.....all loaded by hand.....LOL!! Those were younger days I guess.....came out after dark all four days....49SP strapped down on one front fender....70E strapped down on the other.....gas and oil sitting out front on the winch bumper.....them old army rigs had real narrow cabs.....only just enough room for both of us...lunch boxes, wood hooks, chains and tools etc. inside...


 
Was that old truck a CMP C60 ? Pug front with the engine back under the cab, they were a hoot.


----------



## sachsmo

Luv the old COEs!

Had a '63 chevy van back in the late '70s, 50s all around and extra leaf springs on all four corners.

283 Corvette engine 3 on da tree, it was the only vehicle I ever owned (and I have owned some fast ones)

That would consistently pull 3- 4 foot wheelies!


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

10 degrees here this mornin

Suppose to warm up to 32 today

Got to take down the tree today

Not sure what else is on the agenda?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> 78 was the nastiest winter I ever seen ! Blizzard killed off most of the animals around here too. Quail never did come back ! Took a week before we could get out of the house ! Had just put a wood stove in the year before ! Not sure what we would have done without that !! Letric was off for a very long time ! Don't ever want to see that again !



Yep that was the winter of 77-78 that I told the story about, early this morning.. cutting standing dead cedar and maple on the beaver flowage, ....so much snow that we had to bulldoze a road in.....but the pond was completely clear of snow it blew so hard.....that was the first winter on my shiny new 49SP.....bought it in April 77.....


----------



## Cantdog

sachsmo said:


> Luv the old COEs!
> 
> Had a '63 chevy van back in the late '70s, 50s all around and extra leaf springs on all four corners.
> 
> 283 Corvette engine 3 on da tree, it was the only vehicle I ever owned (and I have owned some fast ones)
> 
> That would consistently pull 3- 4 foot wheelies!


HaHaHa !! A friend of mine had a 51 Ford pickup like that.....456 rears....C-6.....430 T-Bird (Lincoln) motor.....always an uneasy feeling on these narrow country roads with the headlights shining in the tree tops and you can't see where your headed.....makes a few seconds feel like forever!!!!! Van probably better.....can see anyway.....LOL!!!


----------



## sachsmo

Not a plush ride by any explanation!

But when you are 19 years old and have a father that ran the best damned garage in town, it seemed to be the catz arse eh?

And the girls really really liked it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

This is the style of truck I remember, we had one, it was an ex wrecker we stripped down and made a woods truck out of it,


----------



## sachsmo

Kewl!

I like the old Dodge 'bambulance" behind it too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Kewl!
> 
> I like the old Dodge 'bambulance" behind it too!


 
We could pick those old military vehicles up for cheap back in the 60-70`s. Some times we just got them for towing them away. The short version of the C60 made a great woods truck, could turn them around in their own length, very handy in the woods, mount a 5 ton power takeoff winch on the front and ya had a swamp buggy.


----------



## sachsmo

We always caught hell 'playin in da woods'

We did have a very cool place to mud when I was a kid.

Couple square miles of old clay tile mill ponds and swamps.

Chit it became a golf course.

I live right out by there now.

When we had our pond dug, I can see why we had a tile kiln in town back then.

Got down 'bout 5 - 6 feet and had nothing but blue clay!

Don't think they dug up ANY rocks or stones?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Here some pics John if they'll load for you .
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-...ing-out-after-blizzard-rocks-region-1.2484004


Nope , Slug Net SUCKS ! LOL


----------



## sachsmo

This one ain't too big.

Blue clay is da bomb fer a water tight pond!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay. Gotta stop lazing and go yet to start up and tune a saw. Then time to set up a game/movie room downstairs. Wife was at the VFW with dad the other day eating lunch and the VFW was getting a new tv and getting rid of an older big screen for free. Our new gaming and movie room Hitachi tv:







Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

sachsmo said:


> This one ain't too big.
> 
> Blue clay is da bomb fer a water tight pond!
> 
> View attachment 325880


Looks totally different all finished now. Pretty neat to see the before and after. 


Rick


----------



## Scooterbum

AS decided to let me on for a bit..
Good Morning All !!!


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.


I have been thinking of doing some more cutaway engines?

Did a cutaway lawn mower engine a few years back for a display at the local fair. People really liked that!

Might sacrifice one of my old skilsaw chainsaws for it..... Probably their best use.......


Sometime I would like to do a cutaway air cooled beetle engine.
THAT would be cool!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> AS decided to let me on for a bit..
> Good Morning All !!!


Morning Scoot. How you doing?


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> AS decided to let me on for a bit..
> Good Morning All !!!


Morning Scoot. How you doing?


Rick


----------



## Scooterbum

Keepin' busy here, tryin' to get the shop above freezing right now. LOL!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Keepin' busy here, tryin' to get the shop above freezing right now. LOL!!


Roger that. Cooild out today. You ever figure out if a varmint was carrying away any if your saws/parts? 


Rick


----------



## dancan

That X25p sure had a slow start at 8 F , complained a lot but got the job done .


----------



## Scooterbum

Nothing yet. Did put up a couple game cams though.
Get that 350 fired up yet?

Watchin' Extreme Cheapskates on Netflix, some messed up people out there............


----------



## BigDaddyR

Getting dressed to go do that now. Think it should be good. Gotta eat a quick early lunch and get er done. 

BBL with a report. 


Rick


----------



## Scooterbum

Good Luck !!


----------



## sachsmo

BigDaddyR said:


> Looks totally different all finished now. Pretty neat to see the before and after.
> 
> 
> Rick


Har, har,

Found an old pic of the place before we moved in.

Didn't have the pond then, but needed the dirt to back fill the house/barn. (it was a natural place anyway since it was a pond after a heavy rain)

That's my number two son Matt, he was not a happy camper having to change schools ya know?

Think there was more grass in the 'driveway' than the yard!

My family thought I was NUTZ!


----------



## Scooterbum

sachsmo said:


> Har, har,
> 
> Found an old pic of the place before we moved in.
> 
> Didn't have the pond then, but needed the dirt to back fill the house/barn. (it was a natural place anyway since it was a pond after a heavy rain)
> 
> That's my number two son Matt, he was not a happy camper having to change schools ya know?
> 
> Think there was more grass in the 'driveway' than the yard!
> 
> My family thought I was NUTZ!



I like your sig line.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay 350 is a no start. Known good coil. Carb set to 1 1 and 3 for T. Tried leaning T until only 1/2 turn out. Does backfire on occasion. 

I'm thing pull the flywheel and make sure its not spun? Timing would cause to backfire? 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

The 55 fired right up like it should ! 

Then tried the 066 , fired right up too !   Dang impulse line got me ! Right where the carb nipple goes in . Must be to hard ? Got new ones ordered !

Now muh dang back hurts. LOL Taking a break fer a bit.

Got a load from china today ! 2 more 066 tanks and one set of covers ! LOL These tanks are nice ! Can't see anywhere it says made in ???? And yes , they was cheap , I bid low as I can and wait and see if I get it. I don't get for the lowest bid I bid on another. LOL These 2 is nuff fer me ! LOL Already had one ! Covers fit good too , but you need the brass bushings out of old ones plus a new tag for them.
The first one didn't come with everything these 2 did ? Everything but the impulse and fuel cap is there. Even the wires are there.


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay 350 is a no start. Known good coil. Carb set to 1 1 and 3 for T. Tried leaning T until only 1/2 turn out. Does backfire on occasion.
> 
> I'm thing pull the flywheel and make sure its not spun? Timing would cause to backfire?
> 
> 
> Rick


Yep , check the flywheel.


----------



## BigDaddyR

tbone75 said:


> Yep , check the flywheel.


Magnets line up with TDC. 


Rick


----------



## farrell

Hash browns and eggs for lunch

Gonna go for a drive


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Magnets line up with TDC.
> 
> 
> Rick



Well if you've got spark and fuel and air........how's the compression?


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Well if you've got spark and fuel and air........how's the compression?


Brand new ring. Better be good. LOL Was 100 with the old one and everything is cleaned up good. 


Rick


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Brand new ring. Better be good. LOL Was 100 with the old one and everything is cleaned up good.
> 
> 
> Rick



May wanna re check it just to rule that out!

Carb rebuilt?


----------



## BigDaddyR

New Chinee carb I'm not real sure about. Delivering lots of fuel. Maybe too much. Rechecking spark then I'll do comp. reseated flywheel and it looks good. 


Rick


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Hash browns and eggs for lunch
> 
> Gonna go for a drive



I had steak for breakfast .

I went for a drive , roads are covered .


----------



## dancan

Rick , will it run off a prime down the plug hole ?


----------



## BigDaddyR

dancan said:


> Rick , will it run off a prime down the plug hole ?



Not sure. Didn't try because its plenty wet inside. Plug comes out wet. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

Wonder if its flooding ?


----------



## sachsmo

Scooterbum said:


> I like your sig line.




Words to live by my friend.

We were in no way given anything, the missus and I worked for all we have.

We have been blessed fo' sure.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Wonder if its flooding ?


 

Wet plug ??
flooded.

you been workin on squeels to long,,addled yur brain !! LOL !!!
and broke yur back too !!


----------



## roncoinc

BigDaddyR said:


> New Chinee carb I'm not real sure about. Delivering lots of fuel. Maybe too much. Rechecking spark then I'll do comp. reseated flywheel and it looks good.
> 
> 
> Rick


 
Check carb metering lever heigth..

and the needle seating.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Wet plug ??
> flooded.
> 
> you been workin on squeels to long,,addled yur brain !! LOL !!!
> and broke yur back too !!


Rotten Azz Zippy Smurf ! New name fer ya !


----------



## tbone75

Drugs got me Ron ! LOL

Having a late lunch , BBQ Beef samiches ! Good stuff ! Working on muh 3rd one ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay since I can't find the multi quote option on the wife's iPad here's what I may Have figured out.

Went back to basics. Spark checked out okay, wet inside -have fuel, air filter clean. Flywheel good.

Compression test -not so good and no scoring I can see. I think I know what happened. Will need some verification though.



Anyone know the difference in an EPA or non-EPA ring on these?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Drugs got me Ron ! LOL
> 
> Having a late lunch , BBQ Beef samiches ! Good stuff ! Working on muh 3rd one ! LOL


 

Durn,,all i gots is seefood !


----------



## BigDaddyR

Verified operation on another saw also and it was at 160 PSI










Rick


----------



## farrell

EPA version piston is dished I believe they are same diameter and rings 

Wait they had to different sizes I'm pretty sure 44mm and 45 mm?

Old ones were smaller


----------



## sachsmo

Gotta go git me s'snow caster' pinned on.

check in later.


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> EPA version piston is dished I believe they are same diameter and rings
> 
> Wait they had to different sizes I'm pretty sure 44mm and 45 mm?
> Old ones were smaller


I know the rings were two different #s but have the same cylinder and didn't think it would matter. Piston and ring seemed to go in very easy and slide very easy. I'm thinking it would have been smart to at least measure ring gap. With no scoring I'm thinking the wrong ring.


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> I know the rings were two different #s but have the same cylinder and didn't think it would matter. Piston and ring seemed to go in very easy and slide very easy. I'm thinking it would have been smart to at least measure ring gap. With no scoring I'm thinking the wrong ring.



Check ring gap then!


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Durn,,all i gots is seefood !



MEEEN!!!!
Hey Ron!!
Hey All!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> MEEEN!!!!
> Hey Ron!!
> Hey All!!!!



Hey Rob!


----------



## BigDaddyR

roncoinc said:


> Durn,,all i gots is seefood !


You suck! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Check ring gap then!


Yep. Which requires disassembly and clean up of the sealer I used. GRRR. I hate redoing stuff. This saw has been a pain in the ax but I sure have learned a lot.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> EPA version piston is dished I believe they are same diameter and rings
> 
> Wait they had to different sizes I'm pretty sure 44mm and 45 mm?
> 
> Old ones were smaller


44mm are open port unless its a 346 , then its closed. 45mm is closed port with dished piston. 353 has flat top piston with the same jug as the 350 , 45mm. Real stupid thing to do I think ! Must have been in Germany that day ?


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Yep. Which requires disassembly and clean up of the sealer I used. GRRR. I hate redoing stuff. This saw has been a pain in the ax but I sure have learned a lot.



Valuable learning experience!


----------



## tbone75

Someones here ? BBL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> 44mm are open port unless its a 346 , then its closed. 45mm is closed port with dished piston. 353 has flat top piston with the same jug as the 350 , 45mm. Real stupid thing to do I think ! Must have been in Germany that day ?



Nothing like makin things complicated!


----------



## BigDaddyR

My jug is stamped 45 on the top. I guess by closed port were talking transfer ports. Closed port on mine. Here is the IPL Shows two different part#s for pretty much everything.


----------



## Scooterbum

BigDaddyR said:


> Verified operation on another saw also and it was at 160 PSI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick


 Looks like wrong size ring. Or you still have some aluminum buildup.


----------



## farrell

EPA and non EPA numbers 

Plus the other saws that use the same chassis

But once again old 350s 44mm new 350s 45mm. Any chance you got a 44mm ring?

How was the squish?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Steve. 
Hey Adam. 
Hey Rick. 
Round turny things today.


----------



## Scooterbum

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Steve.
> Hey Adam.
> Hey Rick.
> Round turny things today.


Hey Rob !!
Happy New Year Buddy !


----------



## roncoinc

AHA !!!!

son in law coming up with PRIME RIB,,done RARE !!

no seefood tonight !!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> AHA !!!!
> 
> son in law coming up with PRIME RIB,,done RARE !!
> 
> no seefood tonight !!



I want rare prime rib


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> AHA !!!!
> 
> son in law coming up with PRIME RIB,,done RARE !!
> 
> no seefood tonight !!


Well how else can it be cooked. 
Any other way and it ain't prime.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Hey Rob !!
> Happy New Year Buddy !


Thanks Steve. 
Same to you and yours!!!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> I want rare prime rib


 
Cmon up !!


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Well how else can it be cooked.
> Any other way and it ain't prime.


 

Gonna take a pic,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, fer John .


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> I want rare prime rib


Me too, me too!!


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Steve.
> Hey Adam.
> Hey Rick.
> Round turny things today.


Hey Rob!


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Scooterbum said:


> Looks like wrong size ring. Or you still have some aluminum buildup.


Hey Scoot. I'll go with wrong sized ring. Cylinder was pretty clean. I acid cleaned, scotchbrighted and then sent to John for authentication. Lol. I don't trust myself to judge but do trust his judgment. LOL. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> EPA and non EPA numbers
> 
> Plus the other saws that use the same chassis
> 
> But once again old 350s 44mm new 350s 45mm. Any chance you got a 44mm ring?
> 
> How was the squish?


I'll check mah part # on the ring. Squish was good at 0.29-0.34. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> AHA !!!!
> 
> son in law coming up with PRIME RIB,,done RARE !!
> 
> no seefood tonight !!


*BARF !!!!*


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> AHA !!!!
> 
> son in law coming up with PRIME RIB,,done RARE !!
> 
> no seefood tonight !!


*BARF !!!!*
*BARF !!*
BARF!!!
BARF
BARF


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> *BARF !!!!*
> *BARF !!*
> BARF!!!
> BARF
> BARF



There is something severely wrong with you!


----------



## BigDaddyR

BigDaddyR said:


> I'll check mah part # on the ring. Squish was good at 0.29-0.34.
> 
> 
> Rick


Ring part# I got was the non EPA part # 
503 28 90-10

part# for the EPA version is 503 28 90-11 which also fits the 353. 

Found one source that say the part # for EPA is 46mm and the non EPA 45mm but it looks cornfused.


----------



## farrell

Rick makin me think to hard on this 350!

Been a long time since I had to work on one!


----------



## farrell

BigDaddyR said:


> Ring part# I got was the non EPA part #
> 503 28 90-10
> 
> part# for the EPA version is 503 28 90-11 which also fits the 353.
> 
> Found one source that say the part # for EPA is 46mm and the non EPA 45mm but it looks cornfused.



My 350 is an EPA version 45mm

Not sure if they made a 45mm non EPA 

The 44mm maybe non EPA


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Cmon up !!



To far......won't make it on time


----------



## tbone75

BigDaddyR said:


> Ring part# I got was the non EPA part #
> 503 28 90-10
> 
> part# for the EPA version is 503 28 90-11 which also fits the 353.
> 
> Found one source that say the part # for EPA is 46mm and the non EPA 45mm but it looks cornfused.


They is both 45mm , could be a messed up ring ?


----------



## Cantdog

BigDaddyR said:


> Ring part# I got was the non EPA part #
> 503 28 90-10
> 
> part# for the EPA version is 503 28 90-11 which also fits the 353.
> 
> Found one source that say the part # for EPA is 46mm and the non EPA 45mm but it looks cornfused.



When building a motor ALWAYS check end gap....be sure to check it above the transfers and ex port....use piston skirt to make sure it's square to the bore. Very rare you need to file to fit.....but to little end gap can cause real problems.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Wait till you get your hands wet with diesel at 0 and have the wind tryin to dry them off for ya
> 
> Ron , it's warmed up to 2 Merican , That is the forecast high on that crazy station .
> 
> http://weather.gc.ca/forecast/city_e.html?ns-19&unit=i


Doesn't sound any fun at all. Covered in fuel oil always sucks...even when its warm. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## roncoinc

Dont need say nuttin here..


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Dont need say nuttin here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 325979



Your such a tease!


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Doesn't sound any fun at all. Covered in fuel oil always sucks...even when its warm.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


 

Yeh but,,,thats nadian purfume !!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Your such a tease!


 

Thats a fancy hoss radish sauce for meat dip ..


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Thats a fancy hoss radish sauce for meat dip ..



Not a big fan of the hoss radish 

But luv the au jus!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay. Husqvara workshop manual says 350 has 44mm ring and 350 EPA has a 45mm ring. Get the right ring and hopefully be good to go. Grrr. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

Okay. Husqvara workshop manual says 350 has 44mm ring and 350 EPA has a 45mm ring. Get the right ring and hopefully be good to go. Grrr. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

farrell said:


> Not a big fan of the hoss radish
> 
> But luv the au jus!


I like both. 


Rick


----------



## Cantdog

BigDaddyR said:


> Okay. Husqvara workshop manual says 350 has 44mm ring and 350 EPA has a 45mm ring. Get the right ring and hopefully be good to go. Grrr.
> 
> 
> Rick



Yep but still check the end gap before you assemble....then you know...no guess work...good luck!!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Cantdog said:


> Yep but still check the end gap before you assemble....then you know...no guess work...good luck!!



Right. Another fine lesson learned. LOL. Will check it before it goes back together. Don't really want to take it part again. 

I'll have a ring if someone needs a 44mm ring LOL


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IEL

Hey guys!
Back home tomorrow!

John, any recommendations on GOOD autobody hammers?

The tractor project needs a lot of bodywork, and the chinese cast iron crap tools we have now really won't cut it.....

The martins at KMS look nice, and are about $20 less than the snap ons..

I know from my experience with their blacksmith hammers that picard of Germany would be real good, but they are even more than snapon.....

Ebay is an option, but once you factor in shipping, and all the time to clean them up and dress the faces, you are not saving much....

Figured you would be the guy to ask?


----------



## Cantdog

Busy day today......tractor was not interested in starting....had to bring out my own personal jet engine and blow 150,000 btu of K1 heat on it for a half hour or so. Cleared the shop yard of all the new snow.....the mail lady showed up with two pkgs.....1 smelled good..... the other......not so much...but it did look to be intact and buildable.....it's OK.... Mikey likes the smell...he's used to it....thanks again you guys...

Then down in the woods to beat my ice road down..then back to the 24" maple that had to go....nice and straight...tall....grew up with others so no limbs until the very top.....was able to drop it right along side my main ice road.....perfect....wood was nice...processed (fit and split) one pickup load of small (12 long) limb wood for the cookstove...forward out and dump in the truck. Have to finish the main stem tomorrow....little better than a cord in that tree I estimate...top was nice and dry.....some in the cookstove as I type....burning hot....


----------



## farrell

One of my all time favorite dinners!

Toasted cheese and tomato soup!


----------



## dancan

Robin , smudge pot under the oil pan LOL


----------



## Cantdog

BigDaddyR said:


> Right. Another fine lesson learned. LOL. Will check it before it goes back together. Don't really want to take it part again.
> 
> I'll have a ring if someone needs a 44mm ring LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Learning is good....painful at times...but as long as we learn we are gaining...we all should and can be learning all the time....no one knows everything... LOL!! I use to have a guy working on my crew....hell of a good guy...fresh V-nam vet....I was boss...he was a laborer....I'd tell him something..he'd look at me and say "You know.......you don't know it ALL.....I know a little bit"....in his "before Tim Sample Maine accent" ...LOLOLOL!!! Gil was good folk....we had a blast....


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Dont need say nuttin here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 325979


 That is f#[email protected] GROSS !!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , smudge pot under the oil pan LOL




LOL Same idea......but forced hot air!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hogs is open !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Faster now too !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Ron. 
What's in the horseradish sauce?

John must not be around......or something WOULD have been said. Lol


----------



## tbone75

That chit is GROSS !! Tried not to look , but it got me !!


----------



## IEL

Back to the better site....


John, I will admit that meat does look too raw.....

I seem to like it about half way between you and ron.....

Cooked with a bit of color...


----------



## sachsmo

roncoinc said:


> Dont need say nuttin here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man Oh man,
> 
> if I wasn't coming off a ting o' gout, I'd be grillin' one of my ribeye fillets!
> 
> 
> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont need say nuttin here..
Click to expand...


----------



## farrell

Our special kitty 

the one tooth wonder 

with the oddest purr

That drools

Is sittin with me......almost as big a pest as the pups!


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Back to the better site....
> 
> 
> John, I will admit that meat does look too raw.....
> 
> I seem to like it about half way between you and ron.....
> 
> Cooked with a bit of color...


BLECK!! No PINK allowed !!


----------



## sachsmo

If'n you don't like pink???????????????????????????????


You ain't never gettin' your red wings?


----------



## sachsmo

Beef er otherwise eh??????????????????


----------



## BigDaddyR

sachsmo said:


> If'n you don't like pink???????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> You ain't never gettin' your red wings?


Pink. My favorite color. Reds nice too. Without the wings. Lol. 


Rick


----------



## farrell

NOoooooooooooo!

Not the red wings!


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> If'n you don't like pink???????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> You ain't never gettin' your red wings?


Just had to go there didn't ya !\

Guess ya need more flashing nanners !


----------



## Cantdog

sachsmo said:


> If'n you don't like pink???????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> You ain't never gettin' your red wings?



HeHeHeHeHe!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Bad , bad , bad .....


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Beef er otherwise eh??????????????????



BEEF ! Ya googball ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Bad , bad , bad .....


Very bad bad bad !!


----------



## farrell

they got the winter storm warnings up for us now

startin 6pm tomorrow thru 9am wednesday


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> they got the winter storm warnings up for us now
> 
> startin 6pm tomorrow thru 9am wednesday


There don't know if were getting rain or snow yet ?? Buncha DAs ! LOL They do know its gonna be down to -12 Tues. night ! Mon. night almost as bad ! Plus windchill -30 to -40 ! That is just nasty chit ! Haven't had that since 78 !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> There don't know if were getting rain or snow yet ?? Buncha DAs ! LOL They do know its gonna be down to -12 Tues. night ! Mon. night almost as bad ! Plus windchill -30 to -40 ! That is just nasty chit ! Haven't had that since 78 !!


 
callin for the same here!

we are suppose to get an 1" snow/freezing rain/ice tomorrow


----------



## farrell

I hate freezing rain!


----------



## farrell

stupid double posts!

but i will repeat myself................

i hate freezing rain!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> stupid double posts!
> 
> but i will repeat myself................
> 
> i hate freezing rain!


Ice is the worst !


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Busy day today......tractor was not interested in starting....had to bring out my own personal jet engine and blow 150,000 btu of K1 heat on it for a half hour or so. Cleared the shop yard of all the new snow.....the mail lady showed up with two pkgs.....1 smelled good..... the other......not so much...but it did look to be intact and buildable.....it's OK.... Mikey likes the smell...he's used to it....thanks again you guys...
> 
> Then down in the woods to beat my ice road down..then back to the 24" maple that had to go....nice and straight...tall....grew up with others so no limbs until the very top.....was able to drop it right along side my main ice road.....perfect....wood was nice...processed (fit and split) one pickup load of small (12 long) limb wood for the cookstove...forward out and dump in the truck. Have to finish the main stem tomorrow....little better than a cord in that tree I estimate...top was nice and dry.....some in the cookstove as I type....burning hot....


 

In THIS wx i'm surprised YOU got started !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Busy day today......tractor was not interested in starting....had to bring out my own personal jet engine and blow 150,000 btu of K1 heat on it for a half hour or so. Cleared the shop yard of all the new snow.....the mail lady showed up with two pkgs.....1 smelled good..... the other......not so much...but it did look to be intact and buildable.....it's OK.... Mikey likes the smell...he's used to it....thanks again you guys...
> 
> Then down in the woods to beat my ice road down..then back to the 24" maple that had to go....nice and straight...tall....grew up with others so no limbs until the very top.....was able to drop it right along side my main ice road.....perfect....wood was nice...processed (fit and split) one pickup load of small (12 long) limb wood for the cookstove...forward out and dump in the truck. Have to finish the main stem tomorrow....little better than a cord in that tree I estimate...top was nice and dry.....some in the cookstove as I type....burning hot....


 

In THIS wx i'm surprised YOU got started !!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Learning is good....painful at times...but as long as we learn we are gaining...we all should and can be learning all the time....no one knows everything... LOL!! I use to have a guy working on my crew....hell of a good guy...fresh V-nam vet....I was boss...he was a laborer....I'd tell him something..he'd look at me and say "You know.......you don't know it ALL.....I know a little bit"....in his "before Tim Sample Maine accent" ...LOLOLOL!!! Gil was good folk....we had a blast....


 

Good for you he liked you ..


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ron.
> What's in the horseradish sauce?
> 
> John must not be around......or something WOULD have been said. Lol


 

He didnt tell me 
i will ask..


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ron.
> What's in the horseradish sauce?
> 
> John must not be around......or something WOULD have been said. Lol


 

He didnt tell me 
i will ask..


----------



## roncoinc

sachsmo said:


> If'n you don't like pink???????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> You ain't never gettin' your red wings?


 

You like skating on thin ice ,, eh ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Time. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Time.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


 Nite flappy!


----------



## BigDaddyR

Night Jimmy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Nite Flappy


----------



## Stihl 041S

In a safety class on Slips Trips and Falls....

I'd rather stick needles in my eyes


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> In a safety class on Slips Trips and Falls....
> 
> I'd rather stick needles in my eyes


I hated them safety classes ! 8 hr class every year,once a week class,safety contacts every day ! 40 hr. class every 5 yrs. Look out if someone got a scratch ! The whole world was ending ! A cut OMG !!! 

I sure don't miss that chit !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure is quiet, couldn`t start a fight if I tried. All the orange turds are frozen solid.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure is quiet, couldn`t start a fight if I tried. All the orange turds are frozen solid.


Oh Yeah!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too quiet,..Time:


----------



## tbone75

Stihl sucks !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Stihl sucks !


Nice talk John!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> In THIS wx i'm surprised YOU got started !!



It was pretty nice up here yesterday.....got up to around 20F.....sunny....good afternoon to work in the woods....I get jump started every day....Hoss has his needs which are my chores and can't be ignored.....plus he be waiting for his apple......gets me going...after that.....I find other stuff to do...


----------



## Cantdog

Gil was a good worker....him and I got along great....partied a lot after work....did stuff together on the weekend etc.....but he had a spooky side that I only saw once and it wasn't directed at me...


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Unc!!....

Rot-Roh........every time I try to go to the piggy site I am getting redirected to "Go Daddy.com" and if you search there for the site name they want money..LOLOL!!!! Try again in the morning......


----------



## Cantdog

Just tried a bunch of different ways to get there...not happening.....anyone else getting this too??


----------



## nk14zp

*vBulletin Message*
Server issues everone - gonna need some time!

Will update soon!





Is what I get.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Went over there.........
Amway anyone???


----------



## Stihl 041S

Heading home


----------



## dancan

That where John gets his turdle wax ?


----------



## dancan

Have a good trip Rob .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Have a good trip Rob .


Thanks Dan. 
Made it Home. 
And to sleep


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Went over there.........
> Amway anyone???


They make some good stuff !!

Hey Rob !!


----------



## tbone75

Seems I am all alone


----------



## tbone75

Didn't sleep fer chit again , dang Arther knows that storm is coming ! Sure would like another one of them real good days ! Muh brain almost woke up ! LOL Kinda scary ! LOL

31 out there now !! Gonna drop 40 deg. in the next couple days ! Not sure when yet , weather man can't make up his mind ? LOL


----------



## dancan

We're finally at 32 here going to 36 with sun 
The draft on the furnace won't be at the wide open setting for a bit


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> We're finally at 32 here going to 36 with sun
> The draft on the furnace won't be at the wide open setting for a bit


Mine won't go wide nuff Mon. night !


----------



## tbone75

They change the weather forecast , high of 41 today a low of -12 Mon. 53 deg drop in 24 hrs. WOW !! High of 3 Tues. low of 0 . Rain today,snow tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

Leave the door open a tad , it'll draft then lol


----------



## dancan

I see that Ron is getting mileage on the rehandled knife and fork .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Leave the door open a tad , it'll draft then lol


Kiss my draft ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Kiss my draft ! LOL


OL slept on the couch last night , I was very drafty ! LOL Can't member what I ate to do that to me ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I see that Ron is getting mileage on the rehandled knife and fork .


Dang , I missed that ! Musta been all that RAW meat !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Go Daddy!!


----------



## roncoinc

Uh oh,,,,think a rhum squall went thru last night,,,cant quite get muh sea legs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,................


----------



## sachsmo

roncoinc said:


> You like skating on thin ice ,, eh ??




YUP!


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Dang , I missed that ! Musta been all that RAW meat !


 

MMMmmmmm,,,,,,.............. yeh,,,good stuff,,,,,,got some for breakfast..............................


----------



## sachsmo

Whut's up with 'go daddy'?


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## roncoinc

sachsmo said:


> Whut's up with 'go daddy'?


 
hosting site


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Mornin kids!


 
prime rib and eggs for breakfast ?
give me your order now so i can have it ready when you get here


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> prime rib and eggs for breakfast ?
> give me your order now so i can have it ready when you get here



Bet that be tasty!


----------



## sachsmo

roncoinc said:


> hosting site


How do you get past that?


----------



## roncoinc

sachsmo said:


> How do you get past that?


 
you dont,,only webmaster can,he has to open the site for us,stihl working on it i guess


----------



## farrell

Work today...........wonder how the roads will be on the drive home tonight?

It's gonna suck tomorrow and Tuesday!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all. Long night....didn't sleep well. Head cold comes and goes. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , think they'd have plowed the road ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Ron and Dan....your truck did great yesterday! Pulled that S10 blazer on the trailer no problems at all!! That 3/4 ton suspension is handy! 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## sachsmo

I'm like a litle kid hopin' for a SNOW DAY!

Got me 'snow caster' on the old Bolens,hoping to get out and play this afternoon/evening.

Coming in slower than expected, so the 'guessers are throwin' numbers out from 8 to 18 inches????????????????????????????

Then bitter cold and a big blow.

If'n I could make it to work tonight, don't know if'n I could get back home?

The worst parts are my drive, and the first mile down the road!


----------



## sachsmo

Wow a triple,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

where's the delete post button?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Bet that be tasty!


 Was,,,tasty,,i ate yours too


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Was,,,tasty,,i ate yours too



Glad it didn't go to waste!


----------



## sefh3

We have an inch of snow here so far. They are saying the worst is coming today into tonight. Snow emergencies all over.


----------



## sefh3

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , think they'd have plowed the road ??



He's probably out plowing it for you now.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Was,,,tasty,,i ate yours too


*BARF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> We have an inch of snow here so far. They are saying the worst is coming today into tonight. Snow emergencies all over.


Nothing here yet , hope it misses us ! LOL


----------



## sachsmo

18 inches does not bother me.

It is the blowing, things around here are flat as a pancake, and wide open for miles.

calling for 25 to 40 MPH winds, ad that to a good amount of fresh powder and -30 (F) wind chills,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Which way to the beach?


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> 18 inches does not bother me.
> 
> It is the blowing, things around here are flat as a pancake, and wide open for miles.
> 
> calling for 25 to 40 MPH winds, ad that to a good amount of fresh powder and -30 (F) wind chills,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Which way to the beach?


If I could travel I would already be in Florida at Moms !!


----------



## sefh3

The news guy is calling for thunder snow for later today. WTH is thunder snow???


----------



## tbone75

Thunder with a snow storm , we had it a while back , strange chit !


----------



## tbone75

Scott , happen to have a 044 tank and a 260 pro 44.7mm jug ? LOL


----------



## sachsmo

sefh3 said:


> The news guy is calling for thunder snow for later today. WTH is thunder snow???




I have seen that phenomena a few times.

It is like a thunderstorm except you be gettin' snow instead of rain.

Quite AWESOME actually.


----------



## farrell

Seen it a couple times myself

It is odd and you wonder WTF was that?! Even tho you know what it was


----------



## sefh3

tbone75 said:


> Scott , happen to have a 044 tank and a 260 pro 44.7mm jug ? LOL



044 and 046 tanks are really hard to come by. I needed on for an 046 ended up using fiberglass and a metal rod to connect the front dog bone av mount back together.


----------



## dancan

sachsmo said:


> 18 inches does not bother me.
> 
> It is the blowing, things around here are flat as a pancake, and wide open for miles.
> 
> calling for 25 to 40 MPH winds, ad that to a good amount of fresh powder and -30 (F) wind chills,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Which way to the beach?






That way .


----------



## sefh3

sachsmo said:


> I have seen that phenomena a few times.
> 
> It is like a thunderstorm except you be gettin' snow instead of rain.
> 
> Quite AWESOME actually.



Very interesting for sure.


----------



## sachsmo

dancan said:


> View attachment 326115
> 
> 
> That way .




Thinking hopping a jet would be quicker


----------



## IEL

Morning guys.

Dan, I see you found Ron's picture of Jimmy!

Catching the ferry at 3 this afternoon... Back home to the island.....

One more day off tomorrow, then back to school....


Thinking of getting out the lacquer thinner, varsol, and scrapers, and start getting the caked on grease off the tractor project....


----------



## IEL

Quiet.....


----------



## Scooterbum

SHHhhhhhhh............my crickets are taking a nap.


----------



## farrell

Figured I would clean the + terminal on the truck............seein how cold it's gonna be.........lil corrosion on it.........then did the tractor too......positive terminal and starter and fixed the battery holder


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> SHHhhhhhhh............my crickets are taking a nap.


So was a Slug ! LOL Got an hour in ! Body didn't like it , had to get up.


----------



## sachsmo

Man I need sum crickets.

bet they would be the bomb fer ice fishin'!


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Man I need sum crickets.
> 
> bet they would be the bomb fer ice fishin'!


Some pet shops have them year round. Lizzard feed.


----------



## roncoinc

Just found a note i made.

sez husky 55 with " air injection " on side should be closed port jug.

anybody else hear that ??


----------



## Scooterbum

I been known to wet a line a time or two.
http://www.premiumcrickets.com/Departments/Live-Crickets-Shipped.aspx


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Just found a note i made.
> 
> sez husky 55 with " air injection " on side should be closed port jug.
> 
> anybody else hear that ??


Nope , I don't know much of anything about them. I sorta got 2 of them ! LOL No top ends on either one.


----------



## farrell

I don't wanna go to work 

You can't make me!

Need to clean my saws......


----------



## IEL

Any thoughts on those 6" DA sanders for paint removal?
Looking for something to take off a few layers of equipment paint off a tractor.....

I was thinking one of those national Detroit DA units might be perfect?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Just found a note i made.
> 
> sez husky 55 with " air injection " on side should be a big orange turd!!.
> 
> anybody else hear that ??


----------



## nk14zp

sachsmo said:


> Man I need sum crickets.
> 
> bet they would be the bomb fer ice fishin'!


Them or slugs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

nk14zp said:


> Them or slugs.


 Fish know what worms are.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tee shirt weather here today. I spent a couple hours out around the yard with just a tee shirt and cotton work pants on, still had my winter boots on due to the 1-2 foot of snow, no Crocks today.


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> Any thoughts on those 6" DA sanders for paint removal?
> Looking for something to take off a few layers of equipment paint off a tractor.....
> 
> I was thinking one of those national Detroit DA units might be perfect?


Wire brush on yer grinder.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


>


Bad Beavertailguy600 !


----------



## tbone75

nk14zp said:


> Them or slugs.


Fish don't like Slugs ,gives them gas.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!!
Hey all!!!!
Off to work


----------



## sachsmo

Catalpa worms, Uhhhmmm!


----------



## IEL

tbone75 said:


> Wire brush on yer grinder.



I will give that a try!

All I have that could work for Smoothing body filler are the old wood handle body files.....

Any recommendations o_f must have body tools?_


----------



## farrell

36 degrees out currently

Back to pushin green button


----------



## tbone75

IEL said:


> I will give that a try!
> 
> All I have that could work for Smoothing body filler are the old wood handle body files.....
> 
> Any recommendations o_f must have body tools?_


Air file ( in line sander) and rubber sanding blocks , long & short . Sand in a X pattern to get it flat. Surform file (SP) hit it before it gets real hard unless ya spread it nice. Should be all ya need. Maybe a DA sander too.
Thin coats 1/4" or less.


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Catalpa worms, Uhhhmmm!


???? Never heard of them ?


----------



## sachsmo

You will only find them on Catalpa trees',,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,no chit.

Back in the day all the farmers planted a lil' Catalpa patch.

Guess they are da bomb fer fence posts?


Best damned worm to throw at a fish too!


----------



## Stihl 041S

I get email alerts someone has posted over there. 
But same "Working on site" when ya get there.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I get email alerts someone has posted over there.
> But same "Working on site" when ya get there.



Works with tapatalk


----------



## farrell

Read a weather report that we may see 2' or more with the ol'lake effect snow kicking with the storm


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Read a weather report that we may see 2' or more with the ol'lake effect snow kicking with the storm


Warm rain melting stuff. 
Drop of 40 degrees by tomorrow 
Hey Adam.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Warm rain melting stuff.
> Drop of 40 degrees by tomorrow
> Hey Adam.



Hey Rob!

According to the local news the last time we had windchills of -40 was in 1983


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Read a weather report that we may see 2' or more with the ol'lake effect snow kicking with the storm


Said we may get 2" tonight and tomorrow all together !  Stihl gonna get freaking cold !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Above freezing here all day, still nice out there, got rain coming in, that`ll settle the snow done some.


----------



## tbone75

Not bad here yet . Gonna start dropping soon.


----------



## cheeves

farrell said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> According to the local news the last time we had windchills of -40 was in 1983


I was living in Bethesda, Ohio at the time! Wind chills of -50!! Unreal cold! Was burning hickory and locust in a Tempwood, coal in a Rumford fireplace, and a kerosene heater! Man was it cold!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

cheeves said:


> I was living in Bethesda, Ohio at the time! Wind chills of -50!! Unreal cold! Was burning hickory and locust in a Tempwood, coal in a Rumford fireplace, and a kerosene heater! Man was it cold!!!


It was calving season one year and we had a high of -20 for a week. Yeah. It sucks. 
Getting a wet calf away from a cow and into a truck and get it back to the barn and out again.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Not bad here yet . Gonna start dropping soon.



Startin to rain here


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Startin to rain here


Better than snow , unless its freezing !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Spitting rain here...family finally left. I'm eager to go to work tomorrow and away from the crazies....really. Sister in law is leaving a day early as her mom is nuts....she says she can't take the extra day with her. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Look what Robin let me have ! 451E


----------



## tbone75

Adam , Flappy !! Ya big mouths ! Raining here now ! Freezing rain and snow after midnight , low of 17 ! Its 42 out there now !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Adam , Flappy !! Ya big mouths ! Raining here now ! Freezing rain and snow after midnight , low of 17 ! Its 42 out there now !!



Enjoy!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sharing is caring!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Look what Robin let me have ! 451EView attachment 326203



Don't want you running out of projects.....idle mind is the devil's playground and stuff! 

Looks like a solid start there John.

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Look what Robin let me have ! 451EView attachment 326203



Looks like the one you sent me?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Looks like the one you sent me?


Nope . LOL

Get that dang thing running ! Didn't need much at all !


----------



## tbone75

Robin don't like the one I sent Adam , he likes this one ! LOL


----------



## dancan

I might have to try and find me one of them , with heated handles


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I might have to try and find me one of them , with heated handles


I have 2 with heated handles. Also got a couple parts to make a squeel heated handles. Just need the right wrap and the right flywheel. LOL I got everything but a wrap for a 066.


----------



## turbo885

farrell said:


> Figured I would clean the + terminal on the truck............seein how cold it's gonna be.........lil corrosion on it.........then did the tractor too......positive terminal and starter and fixed the battery holder


 why only clean the positive


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I have 2 with heated handles. Also got a couple parts to make a squeel heated handles. Just need the right wrap and the right flywheel. LOL I got everything but a wrap for a 066.



Of course you would ......


----------



## farrell

turbo885 said:


> why only clean the positive



The negative wasn't corroded on either

How's it goin Bill?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sharing is caring!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


I always try to share !

But no one seems to want it ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

That's sad John....real sad. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

John my smart box says you have a high of 14* F tomorrow and low of -13*F. Better bundle up!!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's sad John....real sad.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


You will find out !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> John my smart box says you have a high of 14* F tomorrow and low of -13*F. Better bundle up!!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


I am staying inside if at all possible ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sure SLACK in here tonight ?


----------



## sachsmo

The National Weather guessers cancelled the Winter Storm Warning here.

Now it's a Blizzard Warning, 12 new inches and more coming through 1AM.

25-35 MPH winds gusting to 45MPH!

EEK


----------



## tbone75

WOW that really sucks ! My Uncles live in Anderson In. How far that from you ?


----------



## turbo885

farrell said:


> The negative wasn't corroded on either
> 
> How's it goin Bill?


working a million hours when we aint mudded out then trying to fill roll off boxes firewood when it is too muddy to log. the landowner didn't see any humor in the 3 foot wide ruts I put down so no more forewarding when it is soft.


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> WOW that really sucks ! My Uncles live in Anderson In. How far that from you ?


'Bout 75 mile NE.

I'm damned near a Buckeye, born and raised 7 mi from the State Line.


----------



## farrell

Still rainin here for the moment

Just checked the radar and heavy snow just to the west 

Be here by the time I head home


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> 'Bout 75 mile NE.
> 
> I'm damned near a Buckeye, born and raised 7 mi from the State Line.


You must be close to interstate 70.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Still rainin here for the moment
> 
> Just checked the radar and heavy snow just to the west
> 
> Be here by the time I head home


Hope you get home before it gets bad !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Hope you get home before it gets bad !



I won't get that lucky


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Look what Robin let me have ! 451EView attachment 326203


 Man,....what a clunker!!


----------



## tbone75

Rotten azz Beavertailguy600 ! Not even a Husky ! 

Think I will paint me a Steel all orange ! And put Husky stickers all over it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Rotten azz Beavertailguy600 ! Not even a Husky !
> 
> Think I will paint me a Steel all orange ! And put Husky stickers all over it !


 Sacrelidge!!! ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Rotten azz Beavertailguy600 ! Not even a Husky !
> 
> Think I will paint me a Steel all orange ! And put Husky stickers all over it !


 
Can you pick that thing up?... Must weigh as much as an 090!!


----------



## tbone75

Not real sure , may be to heavy ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Have to get some help to put it on a shelf I guess. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well....if you moved those boxes the other day...you may make a few minutes with the lil guy John. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Few mins. just not enough ! Couple logs at least ! Then find someone to carry me back to the house ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well....that's when you use the phone a friend option!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

OL is closer ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> OL is closer ! LOL


But sometimes not the best option!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Everyone run away???

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Just bout ready to !

Time !! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nite John.

Flappy time too. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## dancan

Aliens get everyone or just the usual slakedness ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

45 degrees and heading home!!

Slackerzzzz!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan!!!!


----------



## dancan

Going to 48 and rain here today , rollercoaster weather LOL

Hey Rob !!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Going to 48 and rain here today , rollercoaster weather LOL
> 
> Hey Rob !!!!


Glad ya found your Massey part. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## dancan

No need to be sorry , it's not like they're as common as a Honda civic lol
Did you figure out how to get to the pigz house ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> No need to be sorry , it's not like they're as common as a Honda civic lol
> Did you figure out how to get to the pigz house ?


Now the email links work. Lol


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dan if we weren't slack you'd be upset. We aim to please around here!

Morning slackers.

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## sachsmo

Waiting for Day break to assess the 'damage'.

I do have a 4 foot drift going right down the East side o' the garage.

-40 wind chill and I gots to clear me .4 mile drive wit an old bolens w/ snow caster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wish me LUCK eh?


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' ZZZzzzlackerzzzz....Slept in this morning.......the rest of the country is freezing it's azz off.....I'm at 46F raining hard....southerly wind 22-32 with gusts to 55mph.....muh driveway here on the side of the mountain is gonna be one scary unit when she goes cold again!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Dang its getting cold out there ! 16 and windy right now,with a dusting of snow. Just filled the wood stove,the thingy on the wall is running too ! LOL I aint gonna be to cold ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Went to bed it was 42 , get up its 16 ! Least that snow was rain ! It pored last night hard nuff to waken me up twice ! Woke up again it was snow blowing around !


----------



## farrell

Mornin guys!

19 and snow this mornin


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin guys!
> 
> 19 and snow this mornin


How much snow you got now ? 3 - 4 feet ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> How much snow you got now ? 3 - 4 feet ! LOL



Not yet!

We had to of got near an inch a rain before it switched

Got a couple inches of snow so far

Now the lake effect will be startin up


----------



## sachsmo

Ain't fit for man nor beast out there, but this man and the beastly lil' bolens are gonna be hitting it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,soon as I guzzle at least a pot o' coffee.


----------



## tbone75

Good luck out there !


----------



## sachsmo

Thanks bone,

betcha I bust sumthin' within the first 30 minutes.


----------



## tbone75

Hope not ! That would really suck in this weather !


----------



## sachsmo

It Happens.

Guess I'll cross that bridge when me comes to it eh?


One thing fer sure, if I don't do,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, no one else will.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Still 36 here. 
Awake again. 
Not down to 30 till 4 pm. 
Then gets colder quick.


----------



## tbone75

Its dropping fast here , down to 10 already !


----------



## sachsmo

-34 wit a 20 MPH west wind.

Went out to the shed to get me heavy boots n bibs.

Had to go through a hip high drift ta get to da door!

Now my feets are wet!


Won't be gettin' any pity from the missus,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Now if'n she would just put on her leathers before she cracks the whip,,,,,,,,,,,it would make it all worthwhile eh?


----------



## tbone75

I guess she wants to be able to get out and away from you maybe ?


----------



## tbone75

I am having a tough time getting moving today , Arther is a a-hole . LOL Got me in the hands and back today .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just starting to rain here, it won`t be long before the roads are a slippery mess.


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> I guess she wants to be able to get out and away from you maybe ?




NO DOUBT!

But then she would miss out of all the fun!

She says watching me is more fun than watching a monkey trying to fornicate a foosball!


----------



## tbone75




----------



## farrell

House chillin off!

18 degrees

21mph SW wind

Windchill at 0


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> House chillin off!
> 
> 18 degrees
> 
> 21mph SW wind
> 
> Windchill at 0


----------



## Jimmy in NC

It's boring as hell in this office...


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


>



Sayin suppose to be -12 tonight 30-35mph winds -30 to -40 windchill
Course the wind is slamming the front of my house

Gettin a terrible draft off those windows and front door!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Sayin suppose to be -12 tonight 30-35mph winds -30 to -40 windchill
> Course the wind is slamming the front of my house
> 
> Gettin a terrible draft off those windows and front door!



Duct tape! Hang in there Adam.. I can't imagine cold like some of you are/fixing to experience.


----------



## cheeves

farrell said:


> House chillin off!
> 
> 18 degrees
> 
> 21mph SW wind
> 
> Windchill at 0


Cold front headed this way!! 
Right now fog and Big snow melt!! Tonight below zero wind chill. Crazy Crazy!!!


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Duct tape! Hang in there Adam.. I can't imagine cold like some of you are/fixing to experience.



Hung a heavy blanket on the front door

That should take care of that

Ordered fuel oil as well

Furnace prolly won't shut off tonight


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Sayin suppose to be -12 tonight 30-35mph winds -30 to -40 windchill
> Course the wind is slamming the front of my house
> 
> Gettin a terrible draft off those windows and front door!


 
Just imagine working outside in that, I have for weeks on end.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just imagine working outside in that, I have for weeks on end.



I have worked as a climber for a local tree service in February when it's in the single digits and 20mph winds

Not a lot of fun..........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just imagine working outside in that, I have for weeks on end.



I'd try to find an inside job...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'd try to find an inside job...


 I was working for a company that built highrise buildings, had their own tower cranes, concrete pump trucks, concrete mix trucks, plant and a couple of mobile cranes. I stayed with them for 5 years and learned a lot, especially that working out in the cold sucked.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I stayed with them for 5 years and learned a lot, especially that working out in the cold sucked.



Well... I hate it took you 5 years to learn that.. but at least you figured it out!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well... I hate it took you 5 years to learn that.. but at least you figured it out!


 I grew up working and playing outside all year round and was very seasoned to working under rough conditions. Just wish we would have had the clothes that are available now back then. I have to say I learned a lot working for that company but after 5 years working at all aspects of the business it was time for me to move on. I left there with a lot of experience under my belt and went directly to work for the competition as a superintendant of new construction. I made and won many bids against that company that learned me all those things....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Bottom of the page!!!!


Whew that was close... 



Jerry... I guess one of these days I have to grow up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Bottom of the page!!!!
> 
> 
> Whew that was close...
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry... I guess one of these days I have to grow up.


 
No rush on that, it will come on its own.....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I was afraid you'd say that....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I am having a tough time getting moving today , Arther is a a-hole . LOL Got me in the hands and back today .


These are the days to make yourself move. 
Slowing down makes arther worse. 
Kick his azzzz!!!


----------



## farrell

-20 degrees with the windchill currently


----------



## farrell

Roads were real slick comin to work

Truck claimed it was 5 degrees out at 2:30


----------



## dancan

Anybody see Mo ??
Wicked Wanda get him ???
His Bolens break down , leave him stranded somewhere in him driveway and he can't find his way home ????
Or , did the monkey just have a set of frozen brass balls ?????


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Anybody see Mo ??
> Wicked Wanda get him ???
> His Bolens break down , leave him stranded somewhere in him driveway and he can't find his way home ????
> Or , did the monkey just have a set of frozen brass balls ?????



He's prolly froze to the tractor and stuck in a snow drift!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Anybody see Mo ??
> Wicked Wanda get him ???
> His Bolens break down , leave him stranded somewhere in him driveway and he can't find his way home ????
> Or , did the monkey just have a set of frozen brass balls ?????


Maybe his OL put the leathers on ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> These are the days to make yourself move.
> Slowing down makes arther worse.
> Kick his azzzz!!!


Hard to move when chit swells up ! LOL Doing OK now !


----------



## nk14zp

Jimmy in NC said:


> Duct tape! Hang in there Adam.. I can't imagine cold like some of you are/fixing to experience.


I can tell ya fixing a rear in the Mack loader truck a few years ago sucked at -45.


----------



## nk14zp

tbone75 said:


> Hard to move when chit swells up ! LOL Doing OK now !





tbone75 said:


> Hard to move when chit swells up ! LOL Doing OK now !


Wife likes it when I swell up.


----------



## tbone75

Knew some one would say something !


----------



## Icehouse

Sure a lot of wishful thinking going on here.


----------



## little possum

28 with wind chill at 16. 13 and feels like -13 where I spent the weekend in the mtns,


----------



## John R

Today is Jan 6, 2014, this thread has been going, and staying on the first page for 3 years now.


----------



## dancan

Wicked Wanda , she makes us keep it up ......


----------



## pioneerguy600

John R said:


> Today is Jan 6, 2014, this thread has been going, and staying on the first page for 3 years now.


 Hard to argue with that fact.


----------



## tbone75

Should be here a few more years !


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> Maybe his OL put the leathers on ?


Yeah right!

.

Damned old Bolens worked like a charm.

Can't say the same for the chicom 420cc on it

I checked the float setting, even changed the oyl thinkin' that was the prob.

She be starving fer fuel.

I parked the in the garage to thaw it out overnight,

I'll toss a couple oz. of denatured alky in her in the morn and tackle the West side o' the woods.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Yeah right!
> 
> .
> 
> Damned old Bolens worked like a charm.
> 
> Can't say the same for the chicom 420cc on it
> 
> I checked the float setting, even changed the oyl thinkin' that was the prob.
> 
> She be starving fer fuel.
> 
> I parked the in the garage to thaw it out overnight,
> 
> I'll toss a couple oz. of denatured alky in her in the morn and tackle the West side o' the woods.


 The main jet is partially clogged, seen hundreds of them tht way. Most all snowblowers set around too much.


----------



## Stihl 041S

25 here. Ain't bad. 

Survivors guilt.


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Yeah right!
> 
> Did ya buy her any yet ??? LOL
> .
> 
> Damned old Bolens worked like a charm.
> 
> Can't say the same for the chicom 420cc on it
> 
> I checked the float setting, even changed the oyl thinkin' that was the prob.
> 
> She be starving fer fuel.
> 
> I parked the in the garage to thaw it out overnight,
> 
> I'll toss a couple oz. of denatured alky in her in the morn and tackle the West side o' the woods.


----------



## sachsmo

pioneerguy600 said:


> The main jet is partially clogged, seen hundreds of them tht way. Most all snowblowers set around too much.


Naw,

dat thing don't sit.

It be an old Bolens garden tractor I use for everything.

Line or gas shut off has something restricting it.

No doubt a little teardrop o' ice.

Took the bowl off and back blew back to tank, she worked fine, for awhile, then back to starving.


----------



## farrell

You know it's cold when you walk 40 yards from your vehicle to shop and you get icicles in your beard!


----------



## sachsmo

I was out in da chit for 6 hours.

Never was above zero, count in the wind it was -25 to -40.

Damned beer froze in a matter o' minutes.

me 'stash had some long icicles fo' sure.

I was outta the wind quite a bit though.


Think I frostbit me lungs.


----------



## farrell

sachsmo said:


> I was out in da chit for 6 hours.
> 
> Never was above zero, count in the wind it was -25 to -40.
> 
> Damned beer froze in a matter o' minutes.
> 
> me 'stash had some long icicles fo' sure.
> 
> I was outta the wind quite a bit though.
> 
> 
> Think I frostbit me lungs.



-6 degrees here last time I checked and windchill was at -30

Hope I don't have to blow snow tomorrow!


----------



## Icehouse

I honestly feel for you folks with your extreme cold weather. We haven't had sub zero here for quite a few years, record low here is -52° no wind chill charts back then in 1949, been awhile. My dad was milking 31 cows that winter, instant ice cream. You all take care, watch your toes, and don't lick any metal stuff.


----------



## turbo885

farrell said:


> -6 degrees here last time I checked and windchill was at -30
> 
> Hope I don't have to blow snow tomorrow!


 aint exactly warm here either just got in. First the air line froze and couldn't move more than 15 foot and stop then the fuel filters jelled that was time to go home. Worry about it wednsday . Tomorrow will be a good day to stay in the garage and work on my skid steer it has been getting neglected lately


----------



## farrell

turbo885 said:


> aint exactly warm here either just got in. First the air line froze and couldn't move more than 15 foot and stop then the fuel filters jelled that was time to go home. Worry about it wednsday . Tomorrow will be a good day to stay in the garage and work on my skid steer it has been getting neglected lately



Tomorrow will be an excellent day to stay indoors!

Stay warm Bill!


----------



## turbo885

that is the plan I have to go to cranberry in the morn and go collect some checks then I am in for the day


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slakerzzzz


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Slakerzzzz


 Hardly,...I have answered 43 PM`s on two different sites covering 4 different forums and pertaining to 7 different saws....LOL


----------



## Molan Labe




----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hardly,...I have answered 43 PM`s on two different sites covering 4 different forums and pertaining to 7 different saws....LOL


Now I doubt that.....how could you send that many and not a single one to ME???LOL
Hey Jerry!!!!!
Still 10 Merican here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Now I doubt that.....how could you send that many and not a single one to ME???LOL
> Hey Jerry!!!!!
> Still 10 Merican here.


 
Hey Unc.,...where you been?


----------



## tbone75

-7 here ! Got the stove wide open ! May have to fill it up a couple times tonight when I am up.

I got PMs going on both sites too ! LOL Trading chit !

And emails !


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Unc.,...where you been?


Trying to catch up and sort thru stuff. 
Necking a 223 size head case(.373) that is 5 mm longer up to a quarter bore. A nice walking around rifle.


----------



## farrell

-10 degrees 

-32 windchill

Hope the dodge starts


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> -10 degrees
> 
> -32 windchill
> 
> Hope the dodge starts


Carry a booster battery box with ya. Insurance. 
Or start the truck at lunch. )


----------



## tbone75

Wind is nasty here too ! 

Hope yer truck starts ! Bet mine won't right now , need to replace that rebuilt battery in it ! Was gonna put a newish one I have here in it , but its to dang big ! LOL kept it out of a car I junked . Fits my Vette ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Carry a booster battery box with ya. Insurance.
> Or start the truck at lunch. )



Battery booster is on the list!

Started it and let it warm up at 6


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> -7 here ! Got the stove wide open ! May have to fill it up a couple times tonight when I am up.
> 
> I got PMs going on both sites too ! LOL Trading chit !
> 
> And emails !


 
How many you send me??.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Battery booster is on the list!
> 
> Started it and let it warm up at 6


Datz da way!!!!
Hey Adam !!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> How many you send me??.....


Many as you sent me ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slug time , got a saw to tear back apart tomorrow ! LOL Hope this isn't a sign of things to come ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slug time , got a saw to tear back apart tomorrow ! LOL Hope this isn't a sign of things to come ?


 
You need to take in all the details.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## farrell

Truck started but not with any enthusiasm 

Power steering screamed........fluid must be gelled


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Truck started but not with any enthusiasm
> 
> Power steering screamed........fluid must be gelled


Get a lower hose heater........and some different PS fluid. Lol


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Get a lower hose heater........and some different PS fluid. Lol



It don't like it this cold!

I'm gonna check the fluid level tomorrow 

Steering was sure stiff!

Oh BTW

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey ADAM!!!!!

My heater was 600 w. The engine started SO much easier. 
Easier on everything.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey ADAM!!!!!
> 
> My heater was 600 w. The engine started SO much easier.
> Easier on everything.



Just need to be able to pull it into the 75 degree shop and all would be good! 

But the bosses frown upon that


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Just need to be able to pull it into the 75 degree shop and all would be good!
> 
> But the bosses frown upon that


I put mine in at -25. 
Outside. 
Truck warm. Cut hose and drain fluid and put one side of heater in. 
By the second side the hose was too cold and stiff. 
That quick. 
Boil water in house and soak hose in the water. 
Get it on. Tighten clamps. Fill say stem and burp. 
Ahhhhhhh. 
Much better. 
Yeah. I should have done it sooner.


----------



## Stihl 041S

1* Merican and I still can't load a picture. 
Must be something else.


----------



## nk14zp

21 Merican here. HEATWAVE!


----------



## Stihl 041S

nk14zp said:


> 21 Merican here. HEATWAVE!


It's a heading your way Young Bison. Lol
You work nights?


----------



## dancan

40 Merican here right now


----------



## Stihl 041S

It's on the way Bucko!!!!!

Hey Dan


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 40 Merican here right now


Yeah we were near 50 'Merican yesterday.....wind....rain...fogg......lots of snow went away.....replaced with ice...+22 'Merican this AM..


----------



## dancan

It'll be short lived , 37 by Saturday 

Day/Night Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> It'll be short lived , 37 by Saturday
> 
> Day/Night Rob !


Night Dan.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all!!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## sachsmo

It was -13 wit out the wind chill yesterday when I parked the Bolens.

I let it sit for an hour and damned near needed a cheater bar to shift gears.


----------



## tbone75

-6 right now , not sure if its gonna warm up much today.


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Woke up and colder now than when I went to bed

-11 degrees with -35 windchill


----------



## Jimmy in NC

That's pretty frosty Adam... don't think I'd like it much.


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's pretty frosty Adam... don't think I'd like it much.



Not nice at any rate

Took the dogs for a walk and the one walked around on three legs then fell overin the snow when her paws were to cold to walk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Both of my dogs didn't wast any time this morning de-watering. They were glad to get in the house and in front of the fire place. These insulated bibs sure are nice too...don't pull them out often but when I do they are super nice.


----------



## farrell

I put on my hoodie then my good parka and mittens and went out in blue jeans

Legs were numb inside a minute with the wind whippin

Our other dog wanted to stay out and play!


----------



## sachsmo

Yup!

You know it's cold out when da Coon won't even go out in this chit!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well my lab wasn't bothered much but since he spends lots of time inside... he hasn't got the thicker coat he really needs. He was happy to come jump on the couch.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

That's a lot of cat there Mo.... my brother has a Maine Coon.. huge compared to my little domestic short hair. She's 6.5 lbs of don't F$#! with me!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Yup!
> 
> You know it's cold out when da Coon won't even go out in this chit!
> 
> 
> View attachment 326449


 
That`s one laid back kitty!
Our Coon don`t like snow at all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

He really did have a lot of fun over Christmas, the tree took a constant beating and only one ornament got broken this year. He found the cat gifts right away,





and made short order of getting them out,




He soon had competition,


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Looks like fun times Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Looks like fun times Jerry.


 The two of them were a hoot, for more than an hour they both tried to take posession oF their Christmas stocking. It was filled with small kitty toys stuffed with catnip. The big feller got the stocking open and took out a small green toy, the little cat wanted that toy also so the big guy would lay on it and the smaller cat would try her best to move him. The little cat is a very fiesty fireball and could tear the big guy to shreds, he`s not a fighter, just a big friendly clown. The little cat finally got a red stuffed mouse out of the stocking to play with but still made plenty of attempts to get the green one away from the big guy....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I've never had a cat that took any notice to catnip. Now my little nut job, Crash, if you pull out a laser pointer.... GAME ON!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've never had a cat that took any notice to catnip. Now my little nut job, Crash, if you pull out a laser pointer.... GAME ON!


 Oh he!! yeah, both of them is nuts over the lazer pointer, they fight each other to grab it, never get it but will chase it til completely exhausted, panting and tongue hanging out. Rest a couple minutes and they are up begging for more.....LOL.


----------



## BigDaddyR

sachsmo said:


> Yup!
> 
> You know it's cold out when da Coon won't even go out in this chit!
> 
> 
> View attachment 326449


Mine doesn't go out but likes to strike the same pose. 







Rick


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Mine doesn't go out but likes to strike the same pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick


 
They all seem to have certain personality traits, show off big clowns.


----------



## BigDaddyR

pioneerguy600 said:


> They all seem to have certain personality traits, show off big clowns.


Yep that about sums it up. He's a total sweetheart. He shows everyone he's dominant every once in a while but he's a big loafer most of the time. 


Rick


----------



## tbone75

Why I like cats , I laugh my azz off at them , laser pointers are a blast ! LOL 3 out 4 of my cats love cat nip ! They get very funny when they get into that chit ! 
My big gray cat is right bout 20 lbs. , no idea what kind it is ? LOL Biggest feet I ever seen on a cat ! Hes a bully most times,only picks on the midget. None of them get near his Mother ! MEENER than Aunt Danny !


----------



## pioneerguy600

BigDaddyR said:


> Yep that about sums it up. He's a total sweetheart. He shows everyone he's dominant every once in a while but he's a big loafer most of the time.
> 
> 
> Rick


 I know of 16 other Maine Coons including our fellas mother and father, six of his siblings of various ages and 8 others that are not related. They all seem to have similar personalities and I like them all, they all seem to need to be with the family, sort of like dogs that are part of the pact mentality. They are all looking for attention and seem to know just how to be cute and get that attention.....LOL


----------



## farrell

Our dogs and cats love the freakin laser pointer!

Nothing like an 80lbs dog chasin a lil red light!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Our dogs and cats love the freakin laser pointer!
> 
> Nothing like an 80lbs dog chasin a lil red light!


I have to be careful....the lab loves to chase too but he can do damage!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Our dogs and cats love the freakin laser pointer!
> 
> Nothing like an 80lbs dog chasin a lil red light!


A tight sweater properly filled was always like a laser pointer to me..........Mongo easy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> A tight sweater properly filled was always like a laser pointer to me..........Mongo easy.


Me too....

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Mongo right !! LOL


----------



## Icehouse

Chasin a red light can lead to nothing but trouble


----------



## Stihl 041S

Can't help myself.


----------



## Icehouse

Icehouse said:


> Chasin a red light can lead to nothing but trouble


Well maybe if you never caught it (the red light) you may be ok, not sure though


----------



## farrell

I was always told to avoid the red lights!


----------



## tbone75

You guys is messed up ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You guys is messed up ! LOL



Point bein?


----------



## tbone75

Just stating a fact. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Messed up ain't nothing new.......just sayin.


----------



## dancan

Spreadin the messed up around I see .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> I was always told to avoid the red lights!



Red light 66's are bad umkay.

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Dan! What are you doing? I'm poking around looking for mini macs. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Jimmy !
Sitting here at the shop getting it up to temp and was gonna start the wakeup phone service


----------



## dancan

I did find a running 0h26 for 125$ , the seller bought a new 261 and can't see needing 2 saws lol
Unfortunately it's about 2 hours down the road .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Hey Jimmy !
> Sitting here at the shop getting it up to temp and was gonna start the wakeup phone service


Well I was wondering when that was starting......

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> I did find a running 0h26 for 125$ , the seller bought a new 261 and can't see needing 2 saws lol
> Unfortunately it's about 2 hours down the road .


That's not too bad a price. Bit of a haul to go get it though....maybe offer to meet half way?

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I did find a running 0h26 for 125$ , the seller bought a new 261 and can't see needing 2 saws lol
> Unfortunately it's about 2 hours down the road .


That's a good price with the drive.....
Now I'm going to bed.


----------



## roncoinc

I found the how to make a case splitter thread on AS 

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/case-splitter-homemade.245737/


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> I found the how to make a case splitter thread on AS
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/case-splitter-homemade.245737/


 
I saved all the pix and stuff too


----------



## tbone75

Gotta check that out Ron !!


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I found the how to make a case splitter thread on AS
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/case-splitter-homemade.245737/



And this one

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-for-the-husqvarna-case-splitter-tool.178110/


----------



## Icehouse

dancan said:


> I did find a running 0h26 for 125$ , the seller bought a new 261 and can't see needing 2 saws lol
> Unfortunately it's about 2 hours down the road .


That's a good price around here, and the 2 hr drive is nothing we drive that far to get groceries. Stay safe out there


----------



## sachsmo




----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Red light 66's are bad umkay.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Had 2 of them , sold one , put a de-comp jug on the other sitting here ! Kept the jug off it fer muhself ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Hello? Over..........


----------



## nk14zp

Hola.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hi.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Hello, hola, kanichiwa. 


Rick


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So we've all greeted each other..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Where is Robin at these days?


----------



## BigDaddyR

Yep. Sniffing butts and peeing in legs is all done. 


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyR

BigDaddyR said:


> Yep. Sniffing butts and peeing in legs is all done.
> 
> Triple dip. Dang
> 
> Rick





Rick


----------



## tbone75

Wondering that too Flappy ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well damn.. Guess you wanted us to see that?!


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !


----------



## farrell

Can't spend all day on here ya know!

Some of us actually have to work!


----------



## tbone75

Why not ? I seem to ? LOL


----------



## dancan

While youse guys were slackin , I went down the road after muh therapy session cut and drug home 2 days worth of heat with the other fellah's 0h26


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Why not ? I seem to ? LOL



Well your retired!

You have the option


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Where is Robin at these days?



Oh I been right here...more or less....checking in...but been working....yesterday was probably the coldest we had down there....not tempwise so much (high of +10)but that WNW wind just howled....about a steady 30 mph with frequent gusts to 43-45 MPH.......the wind thrill factor was way on the other side of zero....you know when it'll blow yer hammer off the staging it's pretty windy.....I was beat last night......temp wasn't that much warmer today but the wind had let up quite a bit.....gotts a tad more energy left tonight!!!


----------



## dancan

Be happy you weren't in Iqaluit last night , they had a blizzard with 90+mph winds which would have driven the wind thrills to -70 sumthin Merican .
It packed the snowdrifts like dense Styrofoam .


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yes we are...

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yes we are....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

What is wrong with being a slacker??

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## dancan

Yes we are....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yes we are....


Yup!!


----------



## farrell

Yes we are.....


----------



## farrell

Yes we are.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yes we are....


----------



## tbone75

Sure nuff !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure nuff !


Yup!!


----------



## farrell

And proud of it!


----------



## farrell

And proud of it!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Very proud.......


----------



## farrell

Yes we are......


----------



## farrell

Yes we are......


----------



## Stihl 041S

And always will be......


----------



## tbone75

Sure not much happening on here !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sure not much happening on here !



We hang out wherever. May be back here tomorrow night. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> We hang out wherever. May be back here tomorrow night. Lol


Good possibility, split personalities.


----------



## farrell

Bipolar


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Bipolar


Disorder.


----------



## tbone75

Nah , just fun !!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep sure is ZZZZzzzzzlack.......in here.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

I slack
You slack
He she or it slacks
We slack
You slack 
They slack. 

Hell. Everybody slacks it seems.


----------



## dancan

Dual Slackitizen ..... Do I need a passport ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Dual Slackitizen ..... Do I need a passport ?


You have such a port. 
Where you pass things.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You have such a port.
> Where you pass things.


So bad , but so funny !


----------



## sachsmo

Can't keep up with you fellas'.

Da thread over in the waller went up 10 pages!

If'n it had a little more content, than this one? JustI mighta read through!

(guess the pages are shorter over there eh?)


----------



## Jimmy in NC

sachsmo said:


> Can't keep up with you fellas'.
> 
> Da thread over in the waller went up 10 pages!
> 
> If'n it had a little more content, than this one? JustI mighta read through!
> 
> (guess the pages are shorter over there eh?)



There was some good content in those 10 pages.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl slack over here. No mo new to me saws to post.


----------



## sachsmo

me neither damitalltohell eh?


----------



## nk14zp

I still can't get on over there from home. If I pirate my niebors wifi I can.


----------



## tbone75

Got 2 saws yesterday , posted them over there.


----------



## nk14zp

BITE ME!


----------



## farrell

Mornin slackizenz!


----------



## nk14zp

Morning.


----------



## sachsmo

Just yanked the old bolens up to the shed.

Got the thing stuck in two gears?

She be an old trooper for all it's been through!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

sachsmo said:


> Just yanked the old bolens up to the shed.
> 
> Got the thing stuck in two gears?
> 
> She be an old trooper for all it's been through!
> 
> 
> View attachment 326782


Two gears at once?! That'll never work out good! Hope it's nothing major and you're back up and going in no time.


----------



## sachsmo

probably won't need it for a while?

35 tomorrow, 45 Saturday.

sweet thing about them is you loosen a couple 'yokes' and the whole rear slides right out.

me thinks I know where there's a spare.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hope it's ok. When a Gravley grabs two of the 8 at once... well it makes an expensive sound. 13 shafts in the 800/8000 series Gravely transmission.. it's tight in there.


----------



## farrell

Stupid puters!

Mine laptop back to normal

Wife wanted hers runnin then it updated now won't start up

Tried reinstalling windows7 but won't boot from disc

Stupid POS

I hate puters!


----------



## Cantdog

This is Page 5800........and it's on page II.......Really???....I been kidding about the ZZzzlackness.....kinda........but now I'm not so sure....


----------



## tbone75

It is getting very slack in here Robin !

Guess I have been off muh azz too much ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

My car ran out of gazzz

I had gazzzz

I hazzz soap in my eyes 

I kept it on page one all night

Oh for the love of God please forgive us!!!!!

Hey Robin!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> My car ran out of gazzz
> 
> I had gazzzz
> 
> I hazzz soap in my eyes
> 
> I kept it on page one all night
> 
> Oh for the love of God please forgive us!!!!!
> 
> Hey Robin!!




Ok.......well......you seem busy.......LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> My car ran out of gazzz
> 
> I had gazzzz
> 
> I hazzz soap in my eyes
> 
> I kept it on page one all night
> 
> Oh for the love of God please forgive us!!!!!
> 
> Hey Robin!!




Ok.......well......you seem busy.......LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> My car ran out of gazzz
> 
> I had gazzzz
> 
> I hazzz soap in my eyes
> 
> I kept it on page one all night
> 
> Oh for the love of God please forgive us!!!!!
> 
> Hey Robin!!


Seem very wide awake tonight !


----------



## farrell

I sure wish I had a chainsaw!


----------



## dancan

Sorry Robin .
But Geez , I was busy .
Them guys over in the firewood forum were talkin about them Swedish candles , I made one but I'll be jiggered if I could run that thing in muh furnace worth a fiddlers fuss some after some deep thinking I came up with this design .







I call it the Acadian Redneck Candle , ARC for short , throw 1 in on a hot bed of coals and presto , burns good and hot and you end up with a bunch of clean irony for the cast iron pirates .

That's what I been doin .


----------



## dancan

Mo , that's a real neat picture , I like it .


----------



## tbone75

Dan you need one of them used oil furnaces ! Bet ya gots plenty of that chit ! 

My X-BIL , well one of the many. LOL Built one out of a old hot water tank , sure put out the heat !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> This is Page 5800........and it's on page II.......Really???....I been kidding about the ZZzzlackness.....kinda........but now I'm not so sure....



I'll try harder. I'm sorry buddy....

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> This is Page 5800........and it's on page II.......Really???....I been kidding about the ZZzzlackness.....kinda........but now I'm not so sure....



I'll try harder. I'm sorry buddy....

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

We still up top??

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Nope bottom of page 3


----------



## farrell

Nope bottom of page 5


----------



## Stihl 041S

Top


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Nope bottom of page 3


WTH???

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Bottom


----------



## farrell

Middle


----------



## tbone75

Our thread is sinking fast !


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> WTH???
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!



Slackerz


----------



## turbo885

It was kinda like a heat wave today, put new fuel and hydraulic filters on the forewarder a little sip of alchohol in the air lines. now I can run full tilt in and out the skid road. timber is gonna fly tomorrow.


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> WTH???
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!



Slackerz


----------



## farrell

turbo885 said:


> It was kinda like a heat wave today, put new fuel and hydraulic filters on the forewarder a little sip of alchohol in the air lines. now I can run full tilt in and out the skid road. timber is gonna fly tomorrow.



Sounds like a much better day!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Wood flying....way better than my office tomorrow. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

turbo885 said:


> It was kinda like a heat wave today, put new fuel and hydraulic filters on the forewarder a little sip of alchohol in the air lines. now I can run full tilt in and out the skid road. timber is gonna fly tomorrow.


You be careful out there ! But have fun too !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tumble weeds are faster.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Need a China chainsaw build on this site to get sometiing going!!


----------



## turbo885

tbone75 said:


> You be careful out there ! But have fun too !


 I don't get out of the machine got my heat and radio thermos and lunch no need to get out.


----------



## farrell

turbo885 said:


> I don't get out of the machine got my heat and radio thermos and lunch no need to get out.



Another day at the office.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Need a China chainsaw build on this site to get sometiing going!!


I will do the 660 soon ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I will do the 660 soon ! LOL


As he fell asleep on the keyboard. Lol


----------



## Icehouse

Finally got a new used tire on the skidder today, going to buy a new set during breakup. This will get me by till then, go fast tomorrow.


Hey Rob


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Finally got a new used tire on the skidder today, going to buy a new set during breakup. This will get me by till then, go fast tomorrow.
> Sounds like a plan!!
> Hey Chris!!
> 
> 
> Hey Rob


----------



## Stihl 041S

Snowin and blowin!!!


----------



## Icehouse

Sleep Tight


----------



## dancan

Time to get moovin !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Time to get moovin !


Take care Dan!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Time to get moovin !




You gotts that right.......time's a wasting.......

Hey Rob!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> You gotts that right.......time's a wasting.......
> 
> Hey Rob!!!


Hey Lad!!
Time to sleep. 
Keep it on the top.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Lad!!
> Time to sleep.
> Keep it on the top.


Do my best.......off to "W" at the "J" thing soon.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Be careful Lad......


----------



## chainsaw kid

Yeah


----------



## Jimmy in NC

W at J...that's dirty talk!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright slackers.. bottom of the page alert went off! Tighten up or else I'll start sending out MiniMacs!


----------



## nk14zp

I'll take all the minimacs you got slacker.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ok.. they are safe where they are.. If I can get ahead I would like to make two runners just to see if it can be done!


----------



## farrell

I donts wanna go to work!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I didn't want to either! I came all the same..


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> I didn't want to either! I came all the same..



I gots call off days


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So I just watched some of Jasha's videos again on youtube... damn they rock!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> So I just watched some of Jasha's videos again on youtube... damn they rock!


Send me a link.


----------



## nk14zp

Howdy.


----------



## dancan

Well , my prototype plastic ash bucket was a fail 

Hey Dale !
Jimmy , I seen Jasha was posting at the other bar , haven't checked here though .


----------



## dancan

But a spectacular fail it was LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

nk14zp said:


> Howdy.


That's Cowboy Talk. 
Like yup and nope.


----------



## nk14zp

I can't get to tho other bar from home.


----------



## nk14zp

I can't get to tho other bar from home.


----------



## nk14zp

I can't get to tho other bar from home.


----------



## dancan

At my work puter I cannot get anything but a server time out with Firefox but http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron_download.php works perfect , I have no answer .


----------



## dancan

Geez at the speed the site is running you'd think that they were running on Chucker's old server .......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still afloat, hasn`t sunk yet. That a sail I see on the horizon?_/|_\


----------



## tbone75

Not as slack over here today ?

I am now in slack mode ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Anyone need a holy bucket to bail the boat ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

This thread needs some color,


----------



## tbone75

Sure does Jerry !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Send me a link.


OK....let me see what I can do. Maybe the morning....they don't like to play on my phone sometimes.

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure does Jerry ! View attachment 327019


 
Well, lets say its colorful.


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> This thread needs some color,


Some very nice color


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Some very nice color



Hey Chris. 
I be slacking tonight.


----------



## Icehouse

Staying on the front page





Hey Rob


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah hand crankin smaller parts tonight. 
Not much azz time.


----------



## nk14zp

tbone75 said:


> I am now in slack mode ! LOL



So all is normal?


----------



## dancan

Depends from who's point of view .....


----------



## sachsmo

Gotta dig out me ice fishin' gear.

Nearly 40 at day break with falling temps all day.

Catching them at home ain't no fun, it's akin to eating your dog eh?


----------



## sachsmo

Gotta dig out me ice fishin' gear.

Nearly 40 at day break with falling temps all day.

Catching them at home ain't no fun, it's akin to eating your dog eh?

We feed them all through the open water times, I guess in a SHTF situation we would have many pounds of fresh food.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Mo. 

Your Bolens have the locking rear end?


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> Gotta dig out me ice fishin' gear.
> 
> Nearly 40 at day break with falling temps all day.
> 
> Catching them at home ain't no fun, it's akin to eating your dog eh?
> 
> We feed them all through the open water times, I guess in a SHTF situation we would have many pounds of fresh food.



That's why you don't name them!!!

Hey Mo.


----------



## sachsmo

Stihl 041S said:


> That's why you don't name them!!!
> 
> Hey Mo.




Too Late!


----------



## sachsmo

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Mo.
> 
> Your Bolens have the locking rear end?




It has that big lug to lock the rear.

Guess it pushes on the cones to lock it in.

I hope it aint the big brass worm gear!

me thinks it is just stuck partially in two gears.

it was -10 when she failed and the gear oil was no doubt thicker than honey!


----------



## sachsmo

I have only worked 5 days since 12/13/2013

Me thinks I could get used to 'retirement'?




NO WAY!


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> I have only worked 5 days since 12/13/2013
> 
> Me thinks I could get used to 'retirement'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO WAY!



WAY!!!

It took my dad almost 20 minutes to get used to retirement. 

40 years ago. He's been retired longer than he worked. Lol

He is on the end of the bell curve.


----------



## sachsmo

let me clarify,

I have not been PAID to work since Dec. 13th. ('cept those 5 days)

I lost 12 pounds in two days clearing me lane and putzing around in the shed!



Work keeps me sharp, can't talk to the missus the way I often talk to the pups eh?


----------



## dancan

Yup , workin at home gets me in trouble , you need a translator because they don't get it most of the time .......


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas


----------



## sachsmo

Fog is so thick can't see 200 yards!

Should have got me some bait yesterday,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

the only place that sells decent bait doesn't open til 10:00 AM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

what a bunch o' slackers eh?


----------



## dancan

Just fire up a saw , cut the ice and go dipnet that pond of yours .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

sachsmo said:


> Fog is so thick can't see 200 yards!
> 
> Should have got me some bait yesterday,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> the only place that sells decent bait doesn't open til 10:00 AM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> what a bunch o' slackers eh?


Seems to be a problem..

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning John!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## sachsmo

Jimmy in NC said:


> Seems to be a problem..
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!




Ever been ice fishin'?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Think we invented ice fishing.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Think we invented ice fishing.



It's an unfriendly sport


----------



## tbone75

Haven't been able to ice fish round here in years , never froze thick nuff. We could up till bout 10 yrs. ago , not no more ! Maybe this year ?


----------



## nk14zp

Hey slakerz this was on page two again.


----------



## Cantdog

nk14zp said:


> Hey slakerz this was on page two again.


We hate page II.......was almost there again.....fair amount of traffic on the site today....


----------



## tbone75

I was busy ! Fuel lines on a 235 Husky . Stupid thing , gotta take the whole handle off to get to the carb and fuel lines !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I was busy ! Fuel lines on a 235 Husky . Stupid thing , gotta take the whole handle off to get to the carb and fuel lines !


Yep those saws are a real pain to work on......had to do impulse and boot on a 335....a couple yrs ago....had to take the entire motor out of the frame.....not an easy thing to do on that tiny little thing.....all had to be done in the correct order...exactly....


----------



## tbone75

That just plain sucks Robin ! Maybe I should just stay away from them things !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That just plain sucks Robin ! Maybe I should just stay away from them things !!


All those, I think are a Stihl design........LOL!!! Surely just as convoluted design as any Stihl I've had to fuss with!!!


----------



## dancan

Eeeeeeeeeeeelux


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> All those, I think are a Stihl design........LOL!!! Surely just as convoluted design as any Stihl I've had to fuss with!!!


Some Steel beergeneer jumped ship and went to Husky !


----------



## turbo885

tbone75 said:


> I was busy ! Fuel lines on a 235 Husky . Stupid thing , gotta take the whole handle off to get to the carb and fuel lines !


 Are you sure there isn't a little panel there you can take off and get to the carb I am thinking there is just a couple screws


----------



## tbone75

Had to take the handle off to get to that little panel off. Just one screw holds it on. But its behind the handle.


----------



## turbo885

I remember there was something there it has been awhile they do suck to work on I didn't forget that


----------



## Icehouse

I have only worked on one clam shell saw, it was a little Stihl I found by the county dumpster. Took it apart just to see what was inside, not knowing what I was doing it took quit a while, but did seem like it would be hard to get to anyone part. Good luck Tbone I know you will prevail.


----------



## tbone75

Them little Steels can be a pain until you have done a few ! Not so bad after you get use to them. LOL

The little Husky is running good again ! Hope I don't get use to them ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> It's an unfriendly sport


 Its actually a very friendly sport, the way we do it.


----------



## tbone75

I could handle fishing inside like that ! LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its actually a very friendly sport, the way we do it.



Well Jerry............that's cheating!

I done it in the middle of February on Lake Erie when the air temp was around zero and there was a 30 mph north wind 

Fishing for steelhead and no shelter


----------



## Stihl 041S

Lunch time!!!


----------



## turbo885

Icehouse said:


> I have only worked on one clam shell saw, it was a little Stihl I found by the county dumpster. Took it apart just to see what was inside, not knowing what I was doing it took quit a while, but did seem like it would be hard to get to anyone part. Good luck Tbone I know you will prevail.[/quote
> 
> Actually I don't mind the stihl clamshells I snatch every one up I can find once you get used to them they don't take any longer than anything else


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Well Jerry............that's cheating!
> 
> I done it in the middle of February on Lake Erie when the air temp was around zero and there was a 30 mph north wind
> 
> Fishing for steelhead and no shelter


 
Well you see,..that`s just unfriendly!!
I have fished your way many times also but it was downright uncomfortable.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I could handle fishing inside like that ! LOL


We have heat, lights and stove in them, even the seats can be folded out to make a bunk so you can catch a nap when fishing is slow. I have stayed 3 days and nights consective many times when the fishing was real good.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well you see,..that`s just unfriendly!!
> I have fished your way many times also but it was downright uncomfortable.



Uncomfortable ain't the word for it!

Unbearable is more suited!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have heat, lights and stove in them, even the seats can be folded out to make a bunk so you can catch a nap when fishing is slow. I have stayed 3 days and nights consective mant times when the fishing was real good.


That is the way to ice fish !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is the way to ice fish !


 Did I already say, we invented ice fishing?
No need to be cold, or hungry when out ice fishing. Once setup inside we only wear a shirt n pants, cook fresh fish in a frying pan, sip bolstered drinks and generally have a good time!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

What saw should I use to cut the fishing hole in the ice?


----------



## nk14zp

Got to have baked beans when ice fishing.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did I already say, we invented ice fishing?
> No need to be cold, or hungry when out ice fishing. Once setup inside we only wear a shirt n pants, cook fresh fish in a frying pan, sip bolstered drinks and generally have a good time!!


And did you notice.......after "once inside" fishing was not mentioned.........lol

Hey Jerry!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> And did you notice.......after "once inside" fishing was not mentioned.........lol
> 
> Hey Jerry!!!!!


 Have to fish to catch the fresh fish we fry, ...whats the matter you??....LOL
Hey Uncle Rob!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

Me time too !


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have to fish to catch the fresh fish we fry, ...whats the matter you??....LOL
> Hey Uncle Rob!!



Maybe ya bought it from someone else. 

Oneida lake was the big place around home. Shallow

Finger Lakes are too deep. Only ice at one end. Sometimes. 

1700' with another 1500' of silt. Or the other way around. 

In NYC there was a phrase for someone who suddenly disappeared from the Italian community. 

Took a Seneca Lake vacation.


----------



## sachsmo

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its actually a very friendly sport, the way we do it.




Yes Sir.

My ole Uncle Walter had one like that up in Northern Michigan.

He used to nail the Pike heads to the back o' the chicken coop.

Man those things were scary to a little kid fo' sure.

I use a clam shell fold down, or just the standard 5 gallon bucket.












Unfriendly Sport?

NO WAY, you meet the nicest people ice fishing!


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> Yes Sir.
> 
> My ole Uncle Walter had one like that up in Northern Michigan.
> 
> He used to nail the Pike heads to the back o' the chicken coop.
> 
> Man those things were scary to a little kid fo' sure.
> 
> I use a clam shell fold down, or just the standard 5 gallon bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfriendly Sport?
> 
> NO WAY, you meet the nicest people ice fishing!



Agreed on that one. 

Hey Mo!!!


----------



## sachsmo

Hey Unc!

What the crap is a fella south o' the Mason Dixon line dissin' ice fishin' fo?

Of course you can't go out there in your shorts and sandals. Dress properly, lots o' layers, bring a lantern to defrost your hands (when needed) 

Enjoy the camaraderie, bullchit and learn a few tricks.

Ain't no better tasting fish than right outta the ice hole!


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> Hey Unc!
> 
> What the crap is a fella south o' the Mason Dixon line dissin' ice fishin' fo?
> 
> Of course you can't go out there in your shorts and sandals. Dress properly, lots o' layers, bring a lantern to defrost your hands (when needed)
> 
> Enjoy the camaraderie, bullchit and learn a few tricks.
> 
> Ain't no better tasting fish than right outta the ice hole!


Heck I just drive south of the M-D line to work. Grew up in central NY State. Lots o snow. Lol. 
A lot like Bonneville. Only folks there that likes it. 
No possers need apply. 
Hope all is well with you and yours!!!


----------



## sachsmo

Thanks Rob,

You read my mind!

I was thinking, unlike a golf course, you won't find any posers out on da ice.

Everyone you meet is serious 'bout what they're doing.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> Thanks Rob,
> 
> You read my mind!
> 
> I was thinking, unlike a golf course, you won't find any posers out on da ice.
> 
> Everyone you meet is serious 'bout what they're doing.


Perfect example!!!!!

Try just walking around a glof course just drinking a beer. 
Talking to folks for 10-20 minutes at a time. 
Tell a joke. 

Write your name. With the wind at your back!!!!

Help the guy with a shot. 

Ice fishing it's the norm. 

Imagine acting like you are on a glof course amid the ice shanties. Lol

Yes. Perfect example. 

I'm gonna get some sleep. 

Night Ol Buddy.


----------



## sachsmo

pioneerguy600 said:


> What saw should I use to cut the fishing hole in the ice?




Uncle Walter had some ancient ole' Mac he would use for opening a BIG hole in da ice!

He speared some mighty big Pike back in the '50s and '60s.


----------



## sachsmo

Sorry farrell, for some reason I thought you were from Nort Carolina?

I see you is from 'bout the same latitude as us.

Guess it take a special breed to truly enjoy that sport.

Some comedian once said, "when I see them people huddled up on the ice, all I can think is their home life must be really BAD"

Some folks just do not get it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a couple of big ole Macs, I will use them the next time I cut a hole just for nostalgia sake.


----------



## sachsmo

Stay clear of the 'rooster tail' eh?

Chit with your set-up if'n you git wet you can just go inside strip down to your drawers and hang your clothes out to dry.

If we had consistent ice around here I would build me one of them shanties.

I prefer to fly light and fast, 5 gallon bucket couple of jigging poles, hand auger, chip scoop and a pocket full o' various larvae.

And me Vexilar!


----------



## sachsmo

Was going to hit it again this Morning, but the wind is brisk and I got plenty yesterday for a nice fish fry.


If I get the urge, I can just go out to me lil' pond and catch a few o' my pets eh?

Ice won't be safe around here in a couple days if the weather guessers are right.


----------



## tbone75

Snow is all gone here !


----------



## cheeves

All gone here too!!
T how's the back doin'? Last ablation I had seems to be lasting longer!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Bobby !
Back isn't real happy this morning , weather I guess ? Rain and snow today.
I haven't been to the pain clinic in a good while. Nothing they were doing helped ! Only thing that worked only lasted one week ,the trigger spot injections. Thinking about having that done again.
Gotta talk to the heart doc the 30th. , maybe after that I will try again ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Stay clear of the 'rooster tail' eh?
> 
> Chit with your set-up if'n you git wet you can just go inside strip down to your drawers and hang your clothes out to dry.
> 
> If we had consistent ice around here I would build me one of them shanties.
> 
> I prefer to fly light and fast, 5 gallon bucket couple of jigging poles, hand auger, chip scoop and a pocket full o' various larvae.
> 
> And me Vexilar!


 
Years ago I had to duck the roostertail but nowadays we wear insulated waterproof immersion floater suits when doing that work. Don`t get wet at all, heck we could jump in the hole and float around a while just to cool down from all the exertion of hauling them big Macs out there n cutting the hole. We just tilt the block of ice from the hole up on end a bit ,then shove it down under the ice to get rid of it, too hard to pull it out like the ole timers did....LOL


----------



## sachsmo

I hear ya,

Had my Icelandic wool sweater and a couple layers o' thermo underwear on yesterday.

By the time I trudged through 1/2 mile of melting snow to reach me honey hole I was sweating and glasses were a fogging up!


----------



## nk14zp

Here in town we ice fish on the salt water basin for smelts. Our smelt shacks as we call them turn into a little village on the ice some years.


----------



## Cantdog

WoooHoooo!!! Looks very much like the Cantdog family is gearing up for another grand adventure.....gonna see the Southern Cross...for the first time.....LOL!!!!


Edit: Be no Ice fishing there...........not any.....LOL!!!


----------



## farrell

You boyz apparently ain't never fished for steelhead in Erie pa?

Whether it's ice fishin or fly fishing or spin rod what a bunch of rotten SOB!

Meen! No respect! No courtesy!

The worst people to fish with or near I've ever seen!


----------



## turbo885

farrell said:


> You boyz apparently ain't never fished for steelhead in Erie pa?
> 
> Whether it's ice fishin or fly fishing or spin rod what a bunch of rotten SOB!
> 
> Meen! No respect! No courtesy!
> 
> The worst people to fish with or near I've ever seen!


 
shoulder to shoulder assholes. It wasn't like that before the internet back then you had nowhere near the amount of people as now


----------



## farrell

turbo885 said:


> shoulder to shoulder assholes. It wasn't like that before the internet back then you had nowhere near the amount of people as now



Hard to enjoy when it's like that!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> WoooHoooo!!! Looks very much like the Cantdog family is gearing up for another grand adventure.....gonna see the Southern Cross...for the first time.....LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> Edit: Be no Ice fishing there...........not any.....LOL!!!


CSN&Y. 
Where to??


----------



## tbone75

Never got to see no pix from the last big Pit Bull trip ? WTF !!!


----------



## farrell

turbo885 said:


> shoulder to shoulder assholes. It wasn't like that before the internet back then you had nowhere near the amount of people as now



Yep fishin elbows to azzholes!

Wait till you fish with a bunch of drunk russians (not by choice) who were still drinking

Or you take the fly rod and secret fly and the first time the line hits the water......fish on! Then all the guys with spin rods start MFing you!

Good times!


----------



## Stihl 041S

I know what ya mean Adam. 
Used to go to a Provincial Park in BC. Pristine. 
Got advertised at REI... 
Place is a dump. Bunch of slob campers. 
But go 5 miles in and 5000' up and pristine still. Too much work for the slobs. 
Find a better spot. Go with Mo!!


----------



## farrell

Never made it out fishin this past fall


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I know what ya mean Adam.
> Used to go to a Provincial Park in BC. Pristine.
> Got advertised at REI...
> Place is a dump. Bunch of slob campers.
> But go 5 miles in and 5000' up and pristine still. Too much work for the slobs.
> Find a better spot. Go with Mo!!



Erie gets a lot of travelers comin in from all over to fish for steelhead!

Not to mention all the natives that keep everything they catch!

Once it's real cold it keeps most people away!

I've caught a lot of steelhead on my fly rods let all but one go!

When everything is perfect I've caught 50+ in 4hrs!

I like where we go in NY for kings and browns a lot more!

Less people with better etiquette!

Except the some of the center pinners that come down from canada! 

We have had them ruin our fishin in the past!


----------



## dancan

I just drag a gill net .........


----------



## nk14zp

dancan said:


> I just drag a gill net .........


Yep.


----------



## nk14zp

dancan said:


> I just drag a gill net .........


Yep.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Never got to see no pix from the last big Pit Bull trip ? WTF !!!


Chit.........I'll work on it!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Erie gets a lot of travelers comin in from all over to fish for steelhead!
> 
> Not to mention all the natives that keep everything they catch!
> 
> Once it's real cold it keeps most people away!
> 
> I've caught a lot of steelhead on my fly rods let all but one go!
> 
> When everything is perfect I've caught 50+ in 4hrs!
> 
> I like where we go in NY for kings and browns a lot more!
> 
> Less people with better etiquette!
> 
> Except the some of the center pinners that come down from canada!
> 
> We have had them ruin our fishin in the past!


 I fished 7 days last spring season, never seen another person besides the two guys that were with me....


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I fished 7 days last spring season, never seen another person besides the two guys that were with me....



Must be nice


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I fished 7 days last spring season, never seen another person besides the two guys that were with me....



Must be nice


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> CSN&Y.
> Where to??



Just got given a 6 night place to stay in Costa Rica.....complete.. 3 bedrm house, right on the beach...East side... way down on the edge of Panama....Free!! You know the Scott in me ain't letting that go by!!!! Gonna meet up with my daughter and hang out......dayum......you guys that are older and have older kids will know what I mean.......I have always been an embarrassment to my daughter.....LOL!! Understandable perhaps!!...(teen)(loon) as a parent you automatically are .....I guess....However she wanted us to come visit.....pretty much out of the question.....but just found I have a very generous paycheck for the next 6-8 months......which when self employed is.......a goodly spread...daughter is maturing...wants to hang with us........and then this place to stay.......of course it could well be we will just have a dependable shower...LOLOLO!! Either way ....good Juju.....good to see the daughter......gonna be warmer than here.....LOL!! Plus..............I'll turn the prime year of 60 the second day there...LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Robin , YOU SUCK !
Sounds like one hell of a great time !!

I have 2 Daughters , I know just how ya feel ! LOL Long haired hippy lookin Dad ! LOL But its all good now that there a little older. LOL


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Just got given a 6 night place to stay in Costa Rica.....complete.. 3 bedrm house, right on the beach...East side... way down on the edge of Panama....Free!! You know the Scott in me ain't letting that go by!!!! Gonna meet up with my daughter and hang out......dayum......you guys that are older and have older kids will know what I mean.......I have always been an embarrassment to my daughter.....LOL!! Understandable perhaps!!...(teen)(loon) as a parent you automatically are .....I guess....However she wanted us to come visit.....pretty much out of the question.....but just found I have a very generous paycheck for the next 6-8 months......which when self employed is.......a goodly spread...daughter is maturing...wants to hang with us........and then this place to stay.......of course it could well be we will just have a dependable shower...LOLOLO!! Either way ....good Juju.....good to see the daughter......gonna be warmer than here.....LOL!! Plus..............I'll turn the prime year of 60 the second day there...LOL!!!


 

You go ole boy, life is too short to miss out on that one. Got a trip coming up myself, out to Cali again, Southern part up near Joshoua Tree Nat. Park. Got a regional Burn coming up.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> You go ole boy, life is too short to miss out on that one. Got a trip coming up myself, out to Cali again, Southern part up near Joshoua Tree Nat. Park. Got a regional Burn coming up.



Regional burn...that's what stubby has isn't it??

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Just got given a 6 night place to stay in Costa Rica.....complete.. 3 bedrm house, right on the beach...East side... way down on the edge of Panama....Free!! You know the Scott in me ain't letting that go by!!!! Gonna meet up with my daughter and hang out......dayum......you guys that are older and have older kids will know what I mean.......I have always been an embarrassment to my daughter.....LOL!! Understandable perhaps!!...(teen)(loon) as a parent you automatically are .....I guess....However she wanted us to come visit.....pretty much out of the question.....but just found I have a very generous paycheck for the next 6-8 months......which when self employed is.......a goodly spread...daughter is maturing...wants to hang with us........and then this place to stay.......of course it could well be we will just have a dependable shower...LOLOLO!! Either way ....good Juju.....good to see the daughter......gonna be warmer than here.....LOL!! Plus..............I'll turn the prime year of 60 the second day there...LOL!!!


That is wonderful. 
You will have a great time. 
Now that you've grown up. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> That is wonderful.
> You will have a great time.
> Now that you've grown up. Lol


 Yessiree, I is all grown up now, been to the real thing n survived, this one will be much smaller but still a good time.
Your trip sounds interesting to, I didn`t like Panama.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Regional burn...that's what stubby has isn't it??
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


If so he just needs some Joshoua Tree oil to put on it....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> If so he just needs some Joshoua Tree oil to put on it....LOL


It just one to scratch against. 
Check out 49 Palms when you are there Jerry.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to the top


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers & googballs


----------



## dancan

They've got Scotch distilleries in Panama ????


----------



## Stihl 041S

Googballs Unite!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> They've got Scotch distilleries in Panama ????


Dunno......may have to "smuggle" some in!!! But I 'spect I can find some there....for a price of course....may "smuggle" some anyway...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yessiree, I is all grown up now, been to the real thing n survived, this one will be much smaller but still a good time.
> Your trip sounds interesting to, I didn`t like Panama.



Probably not going into Panama anyway.....looking at the map there is a little dog leg on the SE end of Costa Rica that juts down into Panama a short way and back from the ocean a few miles........white sand beaches and a couple resort towns.....from what I have found so far we will staying within walking distance of most everything in one of those towns...grocery stores, shops, hotels, bars etc. Probably at the end of our stay there, we will going across to the west coast with the daughter as she will be starting a very intensive class which when completed will give her certification to teach English as a second language anywhere in the world. She stays..... we fly home. Be a good get-a-way and not to expensive......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Probably not going into Panama anyway.....looking at the map there is a little dog leg on the SE end of Costa Rica that juts down into Panama a short way and back from the ocean a few miles........white sand beaches and a couple resort towns.....from what I have found so far we will staying within walking distance of most everything in one of those towns...grocery stores, shops, hotels, bars etc. Probably at the end of our stay there, we will going across to the west coast with the daughter as she will be starting a very intensive class which when completed will give her certification to teach English as a second language anywhere in the world. She stays..... we fly home. Be a good get-a-way and not to expensive......


Sounds like your Daughter is doing great !! Bet she will be all over the world too ! Do all that while she is stihl young ! Maybe she will settle down close to home ?
I know it will be a great trip for you !!
I had plans of something like that when I retired , but things change . Just have to go with the flow , can't fight it ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## nk14zp

Morning slackers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like your Daughter is doing great !! Bet she will be all over the world too ! Do all that while she is stihl young ! Maybe she will settle down close to home ?
> I know it will be a great trip for you !!
> I had plans of something like that when I retired , but things change . Just have to go with the flow , can't fight it ! LOL


 
I have to give my wife credit for starting my travels before retirement age got here. She had it figured out that it is too much of a crap shoot to wait to do the travelling thing after retirement. She sees all the medical conditions people have when they age and she wanted to get the trip thing done before we got too old or medical conditions popped up that could stop us. On the big trip to Alaska we put in 12-14 hour days and close to 1000 klms a day. Not sure if I could do that in 10 years time from then. In 26 days I drove 16,300 klms. Six of those days I never drove at all, some were flying days and some were ferry ride days. Really happy now that we did it back then.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> It just one to scratch against.
> Check out 49 Palms when you are there Jerry.


 
Is that the whole valley? Not far from Lost Horse Valley/Mine?


----------



## cheeves

farrell said:


> Mornin gentlemen!


Mornin'. Kinda late! Slackin'!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jerry you don't have any 394 stuff stinking up your shop do you? Needing a few things...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have to give my wife credit for starting my travels before retirement age got here. She had it figured out that it is too much of a crap shoot to wait to do the travelling thing after retirement. She sees all the medical conditions people have when they age and she wanted to get the trip thing done before we got too old or medical conditions popped up that could stop us. On the big trip to Alaska we put in 12-14 hour days and close to 1000 klms a day. Not sure if I could do that in 10 years time from then. In 26 days I drove 16,300 klms. Six of those days I never drove at all, some were flying days and some were ferry ride days. Really happy now that we did it back then.


I had no plans of retiring just yet ! LOL Had several more yrs. to go . But chit happen and here I is. LOL

That was hell of a lot of driving !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Jerry you don't have any 394 stuff stinking up your shop do you? Needing a few things...


 I think I sent most everything I had to Ron. There is a crankcase with a good crank and possibly a good cylinder or two still kicking around. Bout everything else has been taken off and sent out to other members.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think I sent most everything I had to Ron. There is a crankcase with a good crank and possibly a good cylinder or two still kicking around. Bout everything else has been taken off and sent out to other members.



I'm looking a set of cases, well just the clutch side actually with good bolt holes for the bucking spike. Apparently being cheap Huzzy Mag they break there pretty often. 

See I even talked dirty about it for you!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well in your case it was unseen, but that is just what my wife was leary of, you just don`t see it coming, then bam, too late!! We could see our way clear to do it and just acted on it, she did all the pre planning, I just chose the route off the maps and did google map and searches for all the info I could find. That really helped a lot, knew where I was and where I wanted to go well ahead of time but even that could not compare to the actual visit/trip. We had done a 16 day trip to Alberta and BC the year before, that was our initial feet wetting/staging for the bigger trip. The Icefield Parkway between Jasper and Banff gives oneself a good idea of what a lot of Alaska is like but not all of Alaska is mountains n ice. Very vast territory up there.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Very fortunate I got to spend 10 days in Alaskan back country. Ever since I left I've been trying to get back up there. Gorgeous and remote. It's a total different way of living but I liked it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm looking a set of cases, well just the clutch side actually with good bolt holes for the bucking spike. Apparently being cheap Huzzy Mag they break there pretty often.
> 
> See I even talked dirty about it for you!


 
I remember the clutch side case had seen a lot of chain rash where chains had been thrown, can`t say right now about the dawg bolt holes but I can look, its been 3 or more years since I did any building on the 394`s.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I remember the clutch side case had seen a lot of chain rash where chains had been thrown, can`t say right now about the dawg bolt holes but I can look, its been 3 or more years since I did any building on the 394`s.



Chain rash I can probably live with. Bolt holes being solid is what will be a kicker. If you don't mind looking when you get a chance I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is that the whole valley? Not far from Lost Horse Valley/Mine?


I forgot to type "oasis". Lol
It is an oasis you can hike thru the desert to. 49 palms.
You get there and 20* cooler in the shade of the palm trees.
Closed during the summer.
But if you talk to the Ranger and show him ya aren't a yutz he will okay it.
Temps can get to 115 so he is doing his job.
Watch out for desert bighorn.
If you rent a car get AWD, air down and cruise.
Great place to camp.
It's winter so there will be climbers.
Watch for Desert Bighorn. 10 hunting permits issued a year. Sometimes less. Lottery. One per lifetime.
Indio for Sheilds Date Farm. "Sex Life of the Date". Lol
Most of the Madjoul dates sold in the US are from there. 
Get a date milkshake. 

I think I miss the area............

High desert runs from CA to Texas. 4500-5500 ' elevation. 

There are places to hike to old mining sites. Equipment still there. Most are too lazy so still intact. 

Blah. 
Blah. 
Blah.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yes. Lost horse mine rings a bell.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm Costa Rica ,
A friend of mine goes there every other year, loves it there.
Live on the beach for free , perfect for ole Biscuit ......Free lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Little gabby here today !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Little gabby here today !


You ain't been!!!!lol


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hmmm Costa Rica ,
> A friend of mine goes there every other year, loves it there.
> Live on the beach for free , perfect for ole Biscuit ......Free lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



That's the only way I could afford to go........LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Little gabby here today !



Little Gabby??? wooze zat??? Little Debbie's brother????


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is that the whole valley? Not far from Lost Horse Valley/Mine?


 


Stihl 041S said:


> Yes. Lost horse mine rings a bell.


 

I have a map of the area and did see the name 29 Palms but it was 3-4 miles from the target area we are working on. I looked it up again and now see 29 Palms is just 3 miles in from Canyon rd in off RT.62. By the time I get there I will know most of the lay of the land,( topography ), its just something I do before every trip I make. All the participants of our camp at Burning Man were intrigued that I could tell them the four directions in the middle of the first night on the desert, they were without any electronic devices or signals to receive info on....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a map of the area and did see the name 29 Palms but it was 3-4 miles from the target area we are working on. I looked it up again and now see 29 Palms is just 3 miles in from Canyon rd in off RT.62. By the time I get there I will know most of the lay of the land,( topography ), its just something I do before every trip I make. All the participants of our camp at Burning Man were intrigued that I could tell them the four directions in the middle of the first night on the desert, they were without any electronic devices or signals to receive info on....LOL


49 Plams Oasis. Only hike to it. 
29 palms is the Marine base. 

And dogs align themselves S-N when they poop. LOL

Just heard that on Wada ya Know. 

Hey Jerry!!!


----------



## farrell

If I ever goes to this "49 palms oasis" and there is only 48 palms I'm gonna be pizzed!

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> If I ever goes to this "49 palms oasis" and there is only 48 palms I'm gonna be pizzed!
> 
> Hey Rob!


Hey Adam. 
Winter is the crowded time in Josha Tree. For hiking. 
Summer with folks in AC cars. 
I've hiked in middle of summer with Rangers Blessing. 
Hike till 1/3 water is used. Head back. 
49 palms is amazing. Google images. 
Bunch if Yahoo Marines set it on fire. Terrible damage. 
Really is cooler and relaxing once you get there. 
Just like in the movies. 
Huge rocks to relax on in the shade. 
Short hike. 1 1/2 mile but thru great desert. 

What was that equation anyway? The +1 got me.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam.
> Winter is the crowded time in Josha Tree. For hiking.
> Summer with folks in AC cars.
> I've hiked in middle of summer with Rangers Blessing.
> Hike till 1/3 water is used. Head back.
> 49 palms is amazing. Google images.
> Bunch if Yahoo Marines set it on fire. Terrible damage.
> Really is cooler and relaxing once you get there.
> Just like in the movies.
> Huge rocks to relax on in the shade.
> Short hike. 1 1/2 mile but thru great desert.
> 
> What was that equation anyway? The +1 got me.



Guess we have determined that.....

R=square pie

So.....

SIN(R^2)xCOS(R^2)xTAN(R^2)+1


----------



## farrell




----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> Guess we have determined that.....
> 
> R=square pie
> 
> So.....
> 
> SIN(R^2)xCOS(R^2)xTAN(R^2)+1



The answer is

1.029380179


----------



## farrell




----------



## Stihl 041S

So R^2 is radius squared ??
You got to remember I'm a log tables guy.
Pre 4 function calculator. 
When I started calculator was a job title. Not kidding.


----------



## tbone75




----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam.
> Winter is the crowded time in Josha Tree. For hiking.
> Summer with folks in AC cars.
> I've hiked in middle of summer with Rangers Blessing.
> Hike till 1/3 water is used. Head back.
> 49 palms is amazing. Google images.
> Bunch if Yahoo Marines set it on fire. Terrible damage.
> Really is cooler and relaxing once you get there.
> Just like in the movies.
> Huge rocks to relax on in the shade.
> Short hike. 1 1/2 mile but thru great desert.
> 
> What was that equation anyway? The +1 got me.


 
Been to Joshua tree,got a pic of it.
friend and i drove our bikes to it.

Used to winter in San Diego with friends,kept a motorcycle there for years.
stayed a lot with my niece in muscle beach and then when she moved to hollywood.
was there for the big earthquake,gave my friend my bike and never went back !!

Went to St.Pete FL. after that for winters.

shoulda showed you some pix but be boring..


----------



## roncoinc

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam.
> Winter is the crowded time in Josha Tree. For hiking.
> Summer with folks in AC cars.
> I've hiked in middle of summer with Rangers Blessing.
> Hike till 1/3 water is used. Head back.
> 49 palms is amazing. Google images.
> Bunch if Yahoo Marines set it on fire. Terrible damage.
> Really is cooler and relaxing once you get there.
> Just like in the movies.
> Huge rocks to relax on in the shade.
> Short hike. 1 1/2 mile but thru great desert.
> 
> What was that equation anyway? The +1 got me.


 
Been to Joshua tree,got a pic of it.
friend and i drove our bikes to it.

Used to winter in San Diego with friends,kept a motorcycle there for years.
stayed a lot with my niece in muscle beach and then when she moved to hollywood.
was there for the big earthquake,gave my friend my bike and never went back !!

Went to St.Pete FL. after that for winters.

shoulda showed you some pix but be boring..


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> So R^2 is radius squared ??
> You got to remember I'm a log tables guy.
> Pre 4 function calculator.
> When I started calculator was a job title. Not kidding.



R=pi squared

Recalculating results.........

1.983371139


----------



## farrell




----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Been to Joshua tree,got a pic of it.
> friend and i drove our bikes to it.
> 
> Used to winter in San Diego with friends,kept a motorcycle there for years.
> stayed a lot with my niece in muscle beach and then when she moved to hollywood.
> was there for the big earthquake,gave my friend my bike and never went back !!
> 
> Went to St.Pete FL. after that for winters.
> 
> shoulda showed you some pix but be boring..


Next time I'm thru. 

Boring?????

One word I never thought of when mentioning The Grande Grumpie PaPa Smurff. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> R=pi squared
> 
> Recalculating results.........
> 
> 1.983371139


So (R^2)=(pi squared^2)


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> So (R^2)=(pi squared^2)



Correct


----------



## farrell




----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Correct


Nope. You're wrong.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Nope. You're wrong.



No I's not!

R= pi squared

R^2= (pi squared)^2


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Nope. You're wrong.


----------



## tbone75

Ok , U is one messed up Googball Adam !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Ok , U is one messed up Googball Adam !



What you gettin slug?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Crazy kids!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Nope. You're wrong.


1.983371138773418


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> R=pi squared
> 
> Recalculating results.........
> 
> 1.983371139



Rob you missed this post


----------



## farrell




----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Rob you missed this post


Naaaaa. 
I saw it just being a lil more accurate. Lol
You almost ready to go home??


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Naaaaa.
> I saw it just being a lil more accurate. Lol
> You almost ready to go home??



I is home!

You?


----------



## Stihl 041S

What is the purpose of that equation?


----------



## farrell

Double post very irritating!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> What is the purpose of that equation?



Was none


----------



## farrell

Stupid puters!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I is home!
> 
> You?


Home too. 
My 4 day weekend is now. Lol
Watching Lawrence of Arabia and adding and subtracting chainsaws and guns. And stuff.


----------



## farrell

I'm watching "lord of the rings return of the king"

And monkeyin with wife's puter


----------



## farrell

Stupid double posts!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I'm watching "lord of the rings return of the king"
> 
> And monkeyin with wife's puter


I read those books in a Spanish campground. 
No one camped in one area. I went there. Other side of the hedge was a train track. 15' away. Lol. 
But I like trains. 
I wasn't disappointed in the movies. 

Fat Man and Little Boy with Paul Neumann is next.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I'm watching "lord of the rings return of the king"
> 
> And monkeyin with wife's puter


Interesting terminology. While you watch a movie. 

Heluva Man.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Interesting terminology. While you watch a movie.
> 
> Heluva Man.



Hahaha

The hard drive on her laptop died so put my old hard drive in hers and ain't goin so well


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hahaha
> 
> The hard drive on her laptop died so put my old hard drive in hers and ain't goin so well


Yeah I been following.
I got a NetBook to avoid moving parts. Zero problems so far and a long time on a charge.


----------



## farrell

Got it to the point where it wants me to stick it but I need to partition the hard drive and it won't let me


----------



## Stihl 041S

I sure ain't the one to ask. Lol


----------



## farrell

It's busy thinking right now


----------



## Stihl 041S

Good luck Ol Buddy.


----------



## farrell

POS!

This hard drive has to have issues too for as long as it is takin!

Thanks Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah. Net book screens aren't as big but NO moving parts.


----------



## farrell

Gots to have a puter of some kind for all the pics we have, music, and phone back up


----------



## Stihl 041S

I got 250g storage. Just not in a moving hard drive.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to the top!


----------



## dancan

No mooving parts ?
You guy's talking about John ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> No mooving parts ?
> You guy's talking about John ?


Burn!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No mooving parts ?
> You guy's talking about John ?


Hey !! I stihl move , just dam slow !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Adam....shoot the damn thing. You'll feel better. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> No mooving parts ?
> You guy's talking about John ?


 Naww,..they be talkin bout the Husquvvveess of laptop puters.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Since the ground has thawed out some the boss decided its a good time right now to build and or improve some road. I will just spend some time bucking up some long length hardwood laying at the landing, ground has firmed up a bit for now.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep...our 2+' of snow pack has all but disappeared.......40's and rain today.....


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I feel like you today Adam.. looking for computer parts. Just drove across town to Tiger Direct to pick up a power supply and none to be had after the website said they had plenty. Couldn't get any help from the chumps either.. avoided me like the plague. Guess I'll just order one online.


----------



## tbone75

Yer right Adam , nuttin but slackers over here ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Really slackein today....


----------



## tbone75

Slackin is where its at !!


----------



## mainewoods

Took me 60+ years before I could slack a little. Feels good!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep...our 2+' of snow pack has all but disappeared.......40's and rain today.....



There is just a little snow left in the woods, its compacted down and no problem to walk over. The big bosses decision to build road today cost him some denero. Digging in newly thawed topsoil soon becomes mud, more ya dig more mud you make. Volvo excavator sliding around on a cushion of slippery ooze managed to slide off side of hill and take out a few trees, broke two window glasses out of the excavator. Required 8 tandem truck loads of serge to get em out. More the machine worked the worse the site became a river of flowing mud.!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is just a little snow left in the woods, its compacted down and no problem to walk over. The big bosses decision to build road today cost him some denero. Digging in newly thawed topsoil soon becomes mud, more ya dig more mud you make. Volvo excavator sliding around on a cushion of slippery ooze managed to slide off side of hill and take out a few trees, broke two window glasses out of the excavator. Required 8 tandem truck loads of serge to get em out. More the machine worked the worse the site became a river of flowing mud.!


Think he would know better ?


----------



## dancan

Spensive day , good thing the boss made the call


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to top. 
Slackerzzzzz


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Think he would know better ?


 He gets in a hurry sometimes, changes his mind too quickly but should of known better than attack the hill today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Spensive day , good thing the boss made the call



Yeah, he will complain bout this for a few days but it will all blow over in a few days.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is just a little snow left in the woods, its compacted down and no problem to walk over. The big bosses decision to build road today cost him some denero. Digging in newly thawed topsoil soon becomes mud, more ya dig more mud you make. Volvo excavator sliding around on a cushion of slippery ooze managed to slide off side of hill and take out a few trees, broke two window glasses out of the excavator. Required 8 tandem truck loads of serge to get em out. More the machine worked the worse the site became a river of flowing mud.!



LOL!! Yep.....sucks when the first 3-4 inches thawed.....the other 16" still froze.....no place for water to go....turn


----------



## Cantdog

WTF........lost half that post...............sucks!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Sucks twice even!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sucks twice even!!!



Did you check, Auto Saved, ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Time!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Time!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Nite Jimmy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Evening kids!


Eh Bubba!!!!
Got my first JRed in The mail today!!!!!!
But you knew that.


----------



## dancan

Robin's unicorn showed up ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Robin's unicorn showed up ?


Yup. I think he'll get it in my will.

He'll have to pay shipping. Lol


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you check, Auto Saved, ?


Yes...gone....and I was to furious to redo.....then it double posted the next post....but I see that one of those is also gone now??????? Anyway the jist was/is how crappy/slippery a few inches of thawed top soil on top of frozen ground can get in the woods or a field, and that I was waiting to go back in the woods until it hardens up again myself because I didn't want to tear up the ground...thoug


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Yup. I think he'll get it in my will.
> 
> He'll have to pay shipping. Lol



LOL!! Probably be cheeper to drive down and get it!!!!

Nice looking unit........I hear rumors that it has............enhancements.............Hmmmmmm??????


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yes...gone....and I was to furious to redo.....then it double posted the next post....but I see that one of those is also gone now??????? Anyway the jist was/is how crappy/slippery a few inches of thawed top soil on top of frozen ground can get in the woods or a field, and that I was waiting to go back in the woods until it hardens up again myself because I didn't want to tear up the ground...thoug


Agreed. Orchards are planted where it is steeper than you want to plow. And getting into the orchards till it's Frozen or thawed can be a pain. Even with 4WD.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Yup. I think he'll get it in my will.
> 
> He'll have to pay shipping. Lol



LOL!! Probably be cheeper to drive down and get it!!!!

Nice looking unit........I hear rumors that it has............enhancements.............Hmmmmmm??????


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Yes...gone....and I was to furious to redo.....then it double posted the next post....but I see that one of those is also gone now??????? Anyway the jist was/is how crappy/slippery a few inches of thawed top soil on top of frozen ground can get in the woods or a field, and that I was waiting to go back in the woods until it hardens up again myself because I didn't want to tear up the ground...thoug



Did it again......lost half the post!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Probably be cheeper to drive down and get it!!!!
> 
> Nice looking unit........I hear rumors that it has............enhancements.............Hmmmmmm??????


Well......yeah. 

I'm gonna go run it in a few hours. 

Saws for postage. That's the deal. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Did it again......lost half the post!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrr!!!!!


And double posted!!! 

Heluva Day!!!!

Smile Lad!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Eh Bubba!!!!
> Got my first JRed in The mail today!!!!!!
> But you knew that.



Looks nice Rob!


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam !!!!!!!

What you useing on the Canada geese?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam !!!!!!!
> 
> What you useing on the Canada geese?



Remington 870 express mag 12ga

Using winchester xpert high velocity 1-1/8oz BB

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Plenty of speed. 
Read what Francis Sell has to say. 
He shot geese with a 20 ga


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Remington 870 express mag 12ga
> 
> Using winchester xpert high velocity 1-1/8oz BB
> 
> Hey Rob!


Try Rem or Fed ammo , may not jam up on ya. Had one that acted like yers with Winc. ammo . I do like Winc. ammo the best , but it don't like Rem guns sometimes.


----------



## tbone75

Adam if that don't work , get a good shotgun , Ithaca ! My favorite pump gun 37 Feather Weight !! Bottom eject , not to the side where ya see it !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Try Rem or Fed ammo , may not jam up on ya. Had one that acted like yers with Winc. ammo . I do like Winc. ammo the best , but it don't like Rem guns sometimes.



Never had a problem with my 870 till I started waterfowl huntin with it

I shot the pizz out of it that first season three years ago!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Adam if that don't work , get a good shotgun , Ithaca ! My favorite pump gun 37 Feather Weight !! Bottom eject , not to the side where ya see it !



I'm wantin an autoloader that will shoot 2.75-3.5

Really like the remington versa max but not sure of their quality as of late and pricey

Like the winchester sx3 but pricey

Of course benelli but real pricey

Always wanted a remington 11-87 but hear they have a lot if problems

I was thinking bout one of the stoeger m3500. Uses the benelli inertia system shoots everything and good price


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> I'm wantin an autoloader that will shoot 2.75-3.5
> 
> Really like the remington versa max but not sure of their quality as of late and pricey
> 
> Like the winchester sx3 but pricey
> 
> Of course benelli but real pricey
> 
> Always wanted a remington 11-87 but hear they have a lot if problems
> 
> I was thinking bout one of the stoeger m3500. Uses the benelli inertia system shoots everything and good price



A5


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> A5


+ 1


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Adam if that don't work , get a good shotgun , Ithaca ! My favorite pump gun 37 Feather Weight !! Bottom eject , not to the side where ya see it !


I had one!! It was stolen by the old back up for the Incredible Hulk!! Tweet Perry!


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> A5



I see a lot of fellas online recommending the browning a5

Not sure I have ever seen one


----------



## tbone75

If I was getting a auto shotgun that is the only one to buy ! Rem. sucks ! Others cost too much. LOL


----------



## dancan

Over under , reliable with way less moving parts. 

Sent via the string and tin can .


----------



## dancan

I see Cheeves didn't get the memo lol

Sent via the string and tin can .


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> If I was getting a auto shotgun that is the only one to buy ! Rem. sucks ! Others cost too much. LOL



They is just as much as the versa max and sbe2!


----------



## little possum

They are probably taking about the ol A5. Nice and spendy. I've got a SX2. No complaints so far


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> They is just as much as the versa max and sbe2!


Way better gun I think ! I have had several Rem shotguns , trouble with every one of them ! I do have one right now , but it was bought new in 1968 , never had a shell in it, I got the recite and the box of shells bought with it, 870 Wingmaster 12ga , but no dang box !!


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> They are probably taking about the ol A5. Nice and spendy. I've got a SX2. No complaints so far


Nah , not the Belgium ones ! LOL Wish I had one of them ! My Uncle brought one back from there in WWII , no idea who got it . 16ga


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Nah , not the Belgium ones ! LOL Wish I had one of them ! My Uncle brought one back from there in WWII , no idea who got it . 16ga


I gotts one o those....12 ga....wicked old.....in good shape...variable choke.....for such a heavy damn gun she'll staple ya pretty good at the end of 5....I don't hunt anymore so I took the plug out so she holds all 5....just an around the house gun now.....LOL!!!


----------



## little possum

Ive got grandpaws A5 16 gauge in the safe in storage. Cant be bought..:/ And got another in 12 gauge that Im trying to deal on.. Barrel has been cut  wahh so pretty much useless to me. Need to contact a company and see if the barrel is too thin. 

I started with a 870. Countless rounds through it, but wanted to try the autoloader.. I think I killed more with the pump, but shoot skeet good with the SX2. Im a shotgun fan. 2 SX2s, I think 6 870s, Stevens 20 sxs, Lefever Nitro Special 20ga sxs, Fox 12 ga sxs. I have a problem.. lol


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> Ive got grandpaws A5 16 gauge in the safe in storage. Cant be bought..:/ And got another in 12 gauge that Im trying to deal on.. Barrel has been cut  wahh so pretty much useless to me. Need to contact a company and see if the barrel is too thin.
> 
> I started with a 870. Countless rounds through it, but wanted to try the autoloader.. I think I killed more with the pump, but shoot skeet good with the SX2. Im a shotgun fan. 2 SX2s, I think 6 870s, Stevens 20 sxs, Lefever Nitro Special 20ga sxs, Fox 12 ga sxs. I have a problem.. lol


No...you have good taste!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## little possum

Thanks, mom doesnt seem to thank so  haha


----------



## tbone75

I like shotguns too , but don't hunt with them any more. Got a Ruger red label 20ga. for the fun shooting. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> Thanks, mom doesnt seem to thank so  haha



Moms generally don't share the same taste as us...


Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Molan Labe

http://m.fastcocreate.com/3024885/t...aby-scaring-people-on-the-streets-of-new-york


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slackerzzzzz


----------



## roncoinc

Rem model 58,,not one single prob since new..
even had it stolen and abused,got it back and still no problems.

next is the browning sweet 16  is sweet too


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## roncoinc

Het Rob !!

did ya miss this one whenya was here ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> Het Rob !!
> 
> did ya miss this one whenya was here ??View attachment 328003


You be MEEEN.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to top. 
Been making chicken gravy.


----------



## tbone75

UGH , very long night !


----------



## Icehouse

Don't you guys ever sleep


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Don't you guys ever sleep


Knew I forgot sumpin!!!!

Hey Chris


----------



## tbone75

Icehouse said:


> Don't you guys ever sleep


Wish I could !


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## mainewoods

Sleep is an awful good healer- sucks when you can't get enough.


----------



## mainewoods

Have you tried counting chainsaws ?


----------



## Cantdog

mainewoods said:


> Have you tried counting chainsaws ?



Nope.... but I have tried counting drive links.....by two's....but those cussed Total "Super Bars" often require an odd number of links.....throws my count off.......and that keeps me up too.


----------



## mainewoods

I tried counting a cord of wood once and it made me get up and load the cook stove.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Counting cord wood.. .that's crazy talk!


----------



## pioneerguy600

A wet dreary day here, may just stay inside an do nothing at all.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Same here.. snowed like crazy this morning.. but it was 36*....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> A wet dreary day here, may just stay inside an do nothing at all.


Oh my......BS posting all those vids drove us right off page 1!!!!!

Dreary here too....no rain...just fog/damp cool....went down to the job this morning.....depressing...boys ain't much....watched them standing under $3,000.00 worth of alum pump jacks/walkways...they was up teetering around on step ladders getting ready to reline a gutter system with uncured rubber....I mentioned that it might be nice to let the staging down to the right height to work.....nope....10 reasons why not...I ain't gonna argue.....with boys who wern't born when I started using uncured rubber membrane and working roofs.....got better things to do. Came home and cleaned my oil boiler instead....damn near as much fun but no chin music.....LOL!! Told 'em I 'd be back when they get done ####ing around...LOL!! Yep.....dreary day......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I love the ones that give you 15 reasons why they can't do something that way when you know you can.


----------



## tbone75

Slow day here too , haven't done the first thing yet. May not do anything at all today ?


----------



## dancan

I've got some spare electrodes .....

Sent via the string and tin can .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> I've got some spare electrodes .....
> 
> Sent via the string and tin can .


Light 'em up!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I've got some spare electrodes .....
> 
> Sent via the string and tin can .


Dang MEEN AZZ Nadian !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Oh my......BS posting all those vids drove us right off page 1!!!!!
> 
> Dreary here too....no rain...just fog/damp cool....went down to the job this morning.....depressing...boys ain't much....watched them standing under $3,000.00 worth of alum pump jacks/walkways...they was up teetering around on step ladders getting ready to reline a gutter system with uncured rubber....I mentioned that it might be nice to let the staging down to the right height to work.....nope....10 reasons why not...I ain't gonna argue.....with boys who wern't born when I started using uncured rubber membrane and working roofs.....got better things to do. Came home and cleaned my oil boiler instead....damn near as much fun but no chin music.....LOL!! Told 'em I 'd be back when they get done ####ing around...LOL!! Yep.....dreary day......


I called Brad and said WTF??
After the Hack it is the only way to put pics and videos back in the thread. Everyone has to put their own pictures back in AS just saying nothing they can do.

Wish Art Martin thread could be redone.


----------



## dancan

Icehouse said:


> Don't you guys ever sleep



We run shifts , even Robin's dogs have been known to pitch in and help out from time to time .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> We run shifts , even Robin's dogs have been known to pitch in and help out from time to time .



Yep they can be quite helpful......you know.... if there is any chance I'm about to hit REM......


----------



## dancan

Yup , funny that , that built in 6th sense they have .


----------



## Icehouse

Lot more senses then I got.


----------



## Icehouse

Lot more senses then I got.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Lot more senses then I got.


Yeah but Robin's dogs can't double post.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yeah but they can require an air change in the house in .2 seconds flat!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yeah but they can require an air change in the house in .2 seconds flat!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


You still blaming that on Shooter??!!!!?????


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah but Robin's dogs can't double post.


It takes talent that not every dog has.


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!

Busy night.......again......


----------



## farrell




----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


>


Ya double posted again didn't ya??


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Ya double posted again didn't ya??



Yes sir!


----------



## farrell




----------



## tbone75

Nite fellas


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


>


Well hit post reply then refresh. 





Or do you like to double post......?

Hey Adam !!!!!


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!

I'm just gonna roll with it!

Free posts!


----------



## farrell




----------



## Jimmy in NC

Rock on Adam. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell




----------



## farrell




----------



## Cantdog

LOL!! Good one Adam


See post # 10199 "over there".........sad me......


----------



## turbo885

my office I had her buried today could only see the tops of the tires on the right hand bogie. even locked in to 8 wheel drive didn't help had to push with the harvester


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Good one Adam
> 
> 
> See post # 10199 "over there".........sad me......



Yes sir!

Very sad!

Hope she gets better!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Did you get her moving??

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

turbo885 said:


> my office I had her buried today could only see the tops of the tires on the right hand bogie. even locked in to 8 wheel drive didn't help had to push with the harvesterView attachment 328200



Oh good job Bill!


----------



## farrell




----------



## turbo885

farrell said:


> Oh good job Bill!


not too good where I was sitting I thought I was going to lay it over


----------



## Icehouse

farrell said:


>


Really like the sign, might be a little light on the number of folks that are armed, but it's probably taking into consideration the people who have come here from California to screw up the economy with their bags of money. Money can buy you anything you know. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just a bump up, my last post for tonight.


----------



## farrell

turbo885 said:


> not too good where I was sitting I thought I was going to lay it over



Never any good!


----------



## Icehouse




----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to top.


----------



## Icehouse

It's the midnight hour, "really dark and all's well"


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> It's the midnight hour, "really dark and all's well"


Still O Dark:30 here Chris.


----------



## Icehouse

Now I know you never sleep, must belong to the "Order of the Dark Night"

Morning Rob


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Now I know you never sleep, must belong to the "Order of the Dark Night"
> 
> Morning Rob



Mongo member of Order of Dim Nightzz


----------



## Icehouse

"Knight Rob"


----------



## Stihl 041S

LMAO. 
Night Chris


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
Day/Night Rob .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> Day/Night Rob .


Hey Dan.


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers


----------



## Cantdog

'Nuther warm one here......gray...cloudy....but it ain't ten below!!!! I'll take it!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Just looked at the weather......not going to hardly get below freezing here until at least Sunday night......only problem is you have to be careful where you go around the yard, woods etc.....can't leave tracks or they will become frozen ruts and be a real problem later with just getting around and snow removal.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Pre-mud season ?

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Icehouse

27° going to be sunny beautiful day, can't believe this weather is staying. Not complaining you understand


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

And this surprises you??


----------



## farrell

No..........not really


----------



## tbone75

I feel very slack , musta been why I took a 2 hr nap ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Well, well, well......looky what showed up today!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Ya found them ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Ya found them ! LOL


LOL!! Of course I did!!! Just had to order $100 worth of new replacements was all it took!! LOL!!!
Been wanting the new ones quite a while.....sometimes just gotta do it...get what you want and get over it....crapsmans will be loaners...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

I give my junk tools to my Brother ! LOL

Saves some borrowing from me !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Veeerry slack in here today, I cleaned up some saw parts today, mailed some off, discovered some I didn`t know I had and now want/need more parts to use up some of the parts I didn`t know I had and just found them again today....whew ...that was a lot of work....LOL


----------



## dancan

Icehouse said:


> Don't you guys ever sleep





tbone75 said:


> Wish I could !



John , I think you suffer from CSMS !
Yessir , that must be it , Chronic Shiftwork Maladaption Syndrome .....Now all you have to do is get a job and you'd be all set .


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Well, well, well......looky what showed up today!!!!!!View attachment 328328


 
Ya got a box of sthil flares that say craftsman on them !! ??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , I think you suffer from CSMS !
> Yessir , that must be it , Chronic Shiftwork Maladaption Syndrome .....Now all you have to do is get a job and you'd be all set .



Hey Danny , "I have a potty mouth" . LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Meen Danny. The stories that we will tell about you at John's......hmmm...you may never live them down. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Rob & Ron will help us make up some good ones ! LOL Then we can post them for Danny to read and everyone else !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to da top!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Pull over. 
Back to the top. 
Snow. 
Home in 45


----------



## dancan

Back to the top , keep them eyes on the road , sleep at home .


----------



## dancan

Was there a mass banning ?
Sure is quiet , I guess I'll go put some more of them chunks of polypropylene rope in the furnace .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Burn half a bias ply for me.


----------



## tbone75

Morning AS


----------



## dancan

Wow , I hope that's fog out there , not smoke coming from my chimney LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Jimmy , you guys run any Makita demo saws ?


----------



## Cantdog

'Nuther dreary day here....Gray.....'bout freezing....gonna snow a little....then rain a little......then snow a little more....then a little mixed precip......nice.....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey Jimmy , you guys run any Makita demo saws ?


I have a 6400 that needs something ? LOL


----------



## sachsmo

Morning Gentlemen.

Too cold to git me butt outta bed this AM.

Perhaps will hit the Lake tomorrow.

I did start the restore on a clapped out 1100 (sorry Jerry)


That thing had some of the worst white death ever seen, surprisingly after blasting it, me thinks it is salvagable.

Any clue where I could find a rear handle?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Morning Gentlemen.
> 
> Too cold to git me butt outta bed this AM.
> 
> Perhaps will hit the Lake tomorrow.
> 
> I did start the restore on a clapped out 1100 (sorry Jerry)
> 
> 
> That thing had some of the worst white death ever seen, surprisingly after blasting it, me thinks it is salvagable.
> 
> Any clue where I could find a rear handle?


 In da dump??


----------



## pioneerguy600

WOW!!....This place is so quiet an Echo could not be heard, not nuff sound to make one!!


----------



## farrell

Morning fellers!

I saw a tumbleweed run over a cricket on my way in!


----------



## turbo885

nothing like a good clearcut


----------



## farrell

Makin a hay field?


----------



## turbo885

shale gas is running another line thru


----------



## farrell

Replanting?


----------



## little possum

sachsmo said:


> That thing had some of the worst white death ever seen, surprisingly after blasting it, me thinks it is salvagable.
> 
> Any clue where I could find a rear handle?


Close to the 1200? Seems like a little marsupial had a few listed in the Christmas thread..

Good day fellas. Cold out. 70 in the shop with the stove burning. Working on a frickin Arctic Cat quad that has been sitting. Dead battery, mud filled intake, no air filter. Bout to drive me crazy.. fuel petcock has been ordered since Oct, just got it yesterday.. A gas leak and a match would do it good...


----------



## farrell

Hey LP!


----------



## little possum

Sup Adam? Waterfowling comes to a end next weekend. I just decided to retire. Its finally cold down here, but just havent heard of many birds. 

Supposed to be super busy at work soon. Hope to surplus some funds to have all projects done by next winter so I can just hunt and not worry


----------



## sachsmo

pioneerguy600 said:


> In da dump??




Awww Jerry,

dat's not very nice eh?

Guess you'se guyz up there have no need fo mo powr, chit them lil telephone poles ye got ain't no challenge, except trimming all the lil' branches off'n them!

Might as well just have a mini mac?


----------



## turbo885

farrell said:


> Replanting?


 I don't plant em I just kill em I aint Johnny appleseed actually that will mostly be pipe lines


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Hey Jimmy , you guys run any Makita demo saws ?


Run quite a few DPCs......not bad units. They run real good if you keep good fuel and filters on them. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Awww Jerry,
> 
> dat's not very nice eh?
> 
> Guess you'se guyz up there have no need fo mo powr, chit them lil telephone poles ye got ain't no challenge, except trimming all the lil' branches off'n them!
> 
> Might as well just have a mini mac?


 
I would rather run a mini Mac over an Orange Turd.


----------



## Stihl 041S

If you could get the orange turd to run in The first place.. 

Hey Jerry!!


----------



## dancan

turbo885 said:


> nothing like a good clearcutView attachment 328479
> View attachment 328479



I'm workin on it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'm workin on it !


 It was you causing all that smoke/obscuring fog today!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> If you could get the orange turd to run in The first place..
> 
> Hey Jerry!!


 That was the one most often big impediment to getting wood on the ground to those that chose to run Orange turds. The next biggest was trying to find screws and parts that fell off. Stihls may be thought of as a tad slower but they always run and we all know the story about the tortise n the hare.....LOL


----------



## sachsmo

HAR< HAR<HAR,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



























































haters


----------



## sachsmo

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would rather run a mini Mac over an Orange Turd.




I do own a Stihl,

nice lil' FS80R, they do make a good weedeater eh?


----------



## tbone75

Even CantDog has a Kombi ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Own, use, run whatever fits best and gives ya the best service. I know what works best for me and its manufacturer does not staret with a capital H.


----------



## sachsmo

Yeah but them 6 cubes have a distinct cackle.

they made a ton of them and they have proven to be 'somewhat' Robust.

What's not to love eh?





6 cubes 24 inch bar? YUP!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Yeah but them 6 cubes have a distinct cackle.
> 
> they made a ton of them and they have proven to be 'somewhat' Robust.
> 
> What's not to love eh?
> 
> 
> View attachment 328585
> 
> 
> 6 cubes 24 inch bar? YUP!


 The weight.
If you really need a saw that big, go fer it!!


----------



## sachsmo

When does anything like 'reason' come in for a motorhead?

Do you need a car that will triple the legal speed?


----------



## farrell

I likes my stihl fs61e weedhacker!

I want a 6 cube husky!


----------



## sachsmo

Why stop with one?


----------



## farrell

The OL is already irritated by my four runners plus the two I need to build


----------



## sachsmo

When you get to be my age 'irritating' them becomes sport eh?


----------



## farrell

The OL will kick my azz!


----------



## turbo885

farrell said:


> I likes my stihl fs61e weedhacker!
> 
> I want a 6 cube husky!


I still have that nice 2100


----------



## farrell

turbo885 said:


> I still have that nice 2100



Why you wanna tempt me?

Maybe I can scrounge some money up over the next few weeks?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Why stop with one?View attachment 328601


 No need to even stop at 100.....just keep on going, no need to stop at 200, just keep on going....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> When does anything like 'reason' come in for a motorhead?
> 
> Do you need a car that will triple the legal speed?


 Yer talkin to yerself again.


----------



## Stihl 041S

sachsmo said:


> Why stop with one?View attachment 328601


Because it's a Hooskie............
Hey Mo. 
How ya doin?


----------



## farrell

Why you wanna be racist?

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Why you wanna be racist?
> 
> Hey Rob!


Ever read the title of this thread? 
Don't wanna get thrown out. 

Hey Adam!!!


----------



## farrell

Did you see that they is tempting me again?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Did you see that they is tempting me again?


The 2100???


----------



## farrell

Yes sir


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Yes sir


Yeah. Pretty impressive. 
Like the 655 BP 
Ya just lust after them.


----------



## farrell

I ran it

I liked it!

I wants one!

No tree will be safe!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I ran it
> 
> I liked it!
> 
> I wants one!
> 
> No tree will be safe!


Not too heavy either is it?


----------



## farrell

No....... surprisingly light for its size


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> No....... surprisingly light for its size


Like the 655. 
They say 24 with b&c
The 111 is 20.5 PHO


----------



## farrell

I thot it weighed bout the same as my 372


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I thot it weighed bout the same as my 372


Heavier that that. But not too much. 

111S with 28" B&C and fuel......29. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Where's Boomer???
Didn't he get the memo???


----------



## dancan

I think the wind died and the sail went slack .


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning ASers


Hey John. Night John.


----------



## dancan

Talking about slackAsers .....


----------



## dancan

Not you Rob .... That other Aser .
nn Rob .


----------



## Icehouse

farrell said:


> I ran it
> 
> I liked it!
> 
> I wants one!
> 
> No tree will be safe!


Don't ever be afraid to wish on the highest star


----------



## sachsmo

Went ice fishin' til well after dark,

caught 3 little 'watch fobs' and it was still more exciting than here eh?


----------



## sachsmo

pioneerguy600 said:


> No need to even stop at 100.....just keep on going, no need to stop at 200, just keep on going....LOL




Now you're confusing me with Uncle Lee.

I just can't help meself if'n I see a lonely uncared for 'misfit toy' eh?

Some saws are worth the effort and 6 cube huskys are legends.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The weight.
> If you really need a saw that big, go fer it!!


LOL!!! "Said the man with an OH90 with a 5' bar".....LOLOL!!!!


----------



## sachsmo

Yes Sir!

What does need have to do with anything.

Remember ole RandyMac?

"6 cubes, go forward and fear no evil"

Six cubes of anything will get your heart pumpin',,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,unless you be dead?


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' All......it's a winter wonderland out there this morning....only got about 3" but it's that heavy wet snow....no wind so it stuck to everything....every branch, twig, power line...everything covered. Went down to Stonington last night to have supper with two other couples.....old friends that helped so much at our island wedding last summer.....we brought a Saab full of grub from Barncastle.....some amber beverages....etc. Had a great meal then went down to town where part of the local "Winterfest" was going on. Real big deal for the locals....big party after most all the flatlanders have run away....lobster boat parades, competitions, dance etc...two day event.....huge $$$$$$ in the lobster catch the last couple yrs...big party!!!! Anyway it was snowing very hard and we all went to watch the fireworks.......now I've seen some pretty darn impressive fireworks before like NYC 1976 4th Bicentennial.......but this was absolutely stunning.......very large show......and the real high displays ,that had a lot of bright white light were unbelievable in the snow. The finale was killer...had you rocking back on yer heels and laughing uncontrollably.....I meeeen....... it was fireworks with an island attitude!!!! They have an annual display on the 4rth, over the harbor which we always watch from our boat.....real good display....all the boaters and summer people have a good time.......but this was different.....more.....better......huge....like a well kept island secret.......just put on, by and for the people that fish and winter there.....35 mph all the way home.....heavy snow couldn't see well but we paddled right along in the Saab, those studded snows doing their job..no problem...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin' All......it's a winter wonderland out there this morning....only got about 3" but it's that heavy wet snow....no wind so it stuck to everything....every branch, twig, power line...everything covered. Went down to Stonington last night to have supper with two other couples.....old friends that helped so much at our island wedding last summer.....we brought a Saab full of grub from Barncastle.....some amber beverages....etc. Had a great meal then went down to town where part of the local "Winterfest" was going on. Real big deal for the locals....big party after most all the flatlanders have run away....lobster boat parades, competitions, dance etc...two day event.....huge $$$$$$ in the lobster catch the last couple yrs...big party!!!! Anyway it was snowing very hard and we all went to watch the fireworks.......now I've seen some pretty darn impressive fireworks before like NYC 1976 4th Bicentennial.......but this was absolutely stunning.......very large show......and the real high displays ,that had a lot of bright white light were unbelievable in the snow. The finale was killer...had you rocking back on yer heels and laughing uncontrollably.....I meeeen....... it was fireworks with an island attitude!!!! They have an annual display on the 4rth, over the harbor which we always watch from our boat.....real good display....all the boaters and summer people have a good time.......but this was different.....more.....better......huge....like a well kept island secret.......just put on, by and for the people that fish and winter there.....35 mph all the way home.....heavy snow couldn't see well but we paddled right along in the Saab, those studded snows doing their job..no problem...


Sounds like a great time !


----------



## sachsmo

They have a 'fishery' on Lake Winnebago in February up in Oshkosh WI.

The year I was there everyone drove out the boat ramps at Millers park and parked side by side on the ice.

I mean 1000s of cars, they had beer tents fishing derbys and fourwheel drive races (trucks with giant spikes in their tires)


Food galore, what a party!

Guess some years it has been canceled because of lack o' ice, but going back is on me bucket list fo' sure!


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellers!


----------



## turbo885

adam whats the deal with those 2171 in your sig ? I put one together yesterday


----------



## farrell

turbo885 said:


> adam whats the deal with those 2171 in your sig ? I put one together yesterday



My uncle got them from his friend and gave them to me

#1 the crank bearings are shot in

#2 was pitched out of a tree.......broke front motor mount bent handle and missing a couple pieces


----------



## turbo885

hmm


----------



## farrell

turbo885 said:


> hmm



What?


----------



## sachsmo

Perhaps he's missing a few from his shed?????????????


----------



## farrell

Hopefully not


----------



## turbo885

was on the phone with the guy that thinks he is my boss I don't know how I posted that wasn't paying attention I guess. I have to go fix a hydraulic line and change fuel filters on a machine.


----------



## farrell

Gotcha!


----------



## caleath

What's up slackers......ran my 440 all day yesterday made me think of you guys


----------



## sachsmo

How ya doing old chap?

See what you started!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Holy chit it's Cliff!


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> What's up slackers......ran my 440 all day yesterday made me think of you guys


Good to see ya Cliff ! Stop in and see us more often ! Maybe you could make it up here for a GTG !!


----------



## sachsmo

Yeah Cliff,

since the hack there are about 2000 pages missing.

So me thinks you may have the longest thread in AS history.

Just about one tenth of one percent is worth reading anywho, unless you are an aspiring Meteorologist er a medicine man?


----------



## Cantdog

John.....Ron.....or anyone else.......I'm in need of a Husky flywheel part # 501-77-82-02.......Gotts anything like that....well anything exactly like that LOL!!!


----------



## farrell

In needs of a flywheel?

You ain't a got none in your parts pile of jreds?


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> In needs of a flywheel?
> 
> You ain't a got none in your parts pile of jreds?



Nope not this #.....not that rare...just ain't got one...got the earlier and the later.....need the middle one......(surprise surprise!!)


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 2??!!!???

I had to drive to work!!

Couldn't somebody cover for me???

Hey all


----------



## farrell

Sorry

Hey Rob!

I pushin GREEN BUTTON again!


----------



## farrell




----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Sorry
> 
> Hey Rob!
> 
> I pushin GREEN BUTTON again!


I be crankin handles.


----------



## farrell

I be dreamin bout saws


----------



## Icehouse

"Omaha"


----------



## Icehouse

Icehouse said:


> "Omaha"


Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I be dreamin bout saws


No double post. !!!!!!!
The brand new JRed Pro Series bar is not the right one for older JReds. ;(


----------



## farrell

Bugger!

Thems nice lookin bars!


----------



## caleath

All is good here....I finally wore myself out for the day. How has everyone been ? All the regulars still coming in here?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## farrell




----------



## caleath

All is good here....I finally wore myself out for the day. How has everyone been ? All the regulars still coming in here?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dancan

I guess someone should send you the memo LOL
John had a thumb war with the Grim Reaper and won if you didn't already know , most of the regulars are here with a few new ones , when the site went down we pulled up a table at saw ***** and kept going , most are a little more active over there because of less restrictions and some of AS's more colourful members are there because of AS politics .


----------



## dancan

BTW , the site is as slow as John's dailup since the upgrades ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Mornin' All......it's a winter wonderland out there this morning....only got about 3" but it's that heavy wet snow....no wind so it stuck to everything....every branch, twig, power line...everything covered. Went down to Stonington last night to have supper with two other couples.....old friends that helped so much at our island wedding last summer.....we brought a Saab full of grub from Barncastle.....some amber beverages....etc. Had a great meal then went down to town where part of the local "Winterfest" was going on. Real big deal for the locals....big party after most all the flatlanders have run away....lobster boat parades, competitions, dance etc...two day event.....huge $$$$$$ in the lobster catch the last couple yrs...big party!!!! Anyway it was snowing very hard and we all went to watch the fireworks.......now I've seen some pretty darn impressive fireworks before like NYC 1976 4th Bicentennial.......but this was absolutely stunning.......very large show......and the real high displays ,that had a lot of bright white light were unbelievable in the snow. The finale was killer...had you rocking back on yer heels and laughing uncontrollably.....I meeeen....... it was fireworks with an island attitude!!!! They have an annual display on the 4rth, over the harbor which we always watch from our boat.....real good display....all the boaters and summer people have a good time.......but this was different.....more.....better......huge....like a well kept island secret.......just put on, by and for the people that fish and winter there.....35 mph all the way home.....heavy snow couldn't see well but we paddled right along in the Saab, those studded snows doing their job..no problem...


We used to see the fireworks off the California coast.
It's a cresent so yo could see from around San Diego to above LA. 
Best ever was at the "Burning of the Castle" in Heildeburg Germany. Castle sits above the river and boats have dinner cruises for the fireworks. 
Mongo thought it would be great to be o top of the castle for the show. 
It went off around me. I loved it. Some thought otherwise.


----------



## farrell

At our company picnic in July......the owner always puts one a heck of fireworks display!

We get to sit almost under them!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Bugger!
> 
> Thems nice lookin bars!


Maybe we can figure something out when you get your JRed going if I can't mod the bar to what I need.


----------



## farrell

I want to get the one goin!

Maybe send it to monkey man?

Keep the other for parts


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I want to get the one goin!
> 
> Maybe send it to monkey man?
> 
> Keep the other for parts


I worry about parts on some of my older saws.


----------



## farrell

I bet!

Was gonna get both runnin but be nice to have a part saw


----------



## farrell




----------



## Stihl 041S

Sent you and Robin an email.


----------



## turbo885

farrell said:


> I bet!
> 
> Was gonna get both runnin but be nice to have a part saw


 might be able to work a deal on them if you want the 2100


----------



## nk14zp

Stihl 041S said:


> The 2100???





sachsmo said:


> Why stop with one?View attachment 328601


Nice saws!


----------



## nk14zp

Stihl 041S said:


> The 2100???





sachsmo said:


> Why stop with one?View attachment 328601


Nice saws!


----------



## nk14zp

Stihl 041S said:


> The 2100???





sachsmo said:


> Why stop with one?View attachment 328601


Nice saws!


----------



## nk14zp

Stihl 041S said:


> The 2100???





sachsmo said:


> Why stop with one?View attachment 328601


Nice saws!


----------



## Icehouse

That's got to be the record 6 posts or 3 double posts LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Quad Post!!!!!


----------



## Icehouse

This is unreal it gave me a quad post, more fun later


----------



## pioneerguy600

What`s up with all the multiple posts, ya all is making a big job for me to have to remove them , shave them down to single posts. Guess that is what I get paid for.....LOL


----------



## Icehouse

All these posts should keep it on the front page


----------



## Icehouse

I give up for awhile


----------



## tbone75

Never give up !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Never give up !


From a man who knows!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> From a man who knows!!!


Do I ever ! LOL
It was no fun at all ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Do I ever ! LOL
> It was no fun at all ! LOL


Glad you're still with us so we can terrorize you at the GTG!


----------



## farrell

Yep what Rob said!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Glad you're still with us so we can terrorize you at the GTG!


That may backfire on you guys !!


----------



## farrell

Gonna be all kinds of shiney saws!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Good number of old ones too.


----------



## branchbuzzer

pioneerguy600 said:


> What`s up with all the multiple posts, ya all is making a big job for me to have to remove them , shave them down to single posts. Guess that is what I get paid for.....LOL



Don't know if this what is going on or not with the multiple posts, but I notice after I hit the "Post Reply" button, that sometimes the little timer doodad that pops up ( I don't know what to call it, the 'busy' thing? ), well it gets busy for a while and then disappears but your post doesn't show up on the screen. The post has actually gone through however, and if one reloads the page ( without hitting post again ) you'll see it's been posted. So maybe people are just thinking it timed out and hitting post again ( and again and again and agin' n' agin' n' agin' and aging the whole dern time ta boot... ). This is my theory and I'm sticking to it.

TY, bb
Extremely Part-Time Hillbilly Software Engineer


----------



## Stihl 041S

Makes sense to me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well, I cleaned up the mess...LOL
Looks like you only have to hit Post Reply once, if it stalls it has already posted but the server just does not redirect the post to the last page and return the window to the current page. If you guys encounter this just click on the previous page to refresh the browsrer and then click on the last page to see your post. I tried to just click on my page refresh icon but the site is so slow now that hitting the refresh page icon just stalls out also.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I found that the refresh page will work this morning while the server is not as busy as it is in the evening.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## tbone75

Morning Ol Pharts !


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Slacking away the day aren't we?


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Slacking away the day aren't we?


Yep........


----------



## tbone75

Darn right we are !


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Slacking away the day aren't we?



Point bein what?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

No point at all.. just keepin' it on the top! 

I'm about bored out of my mind. Been looking for parts for this 394 but quickly realizing that if these cases are jacked I'll just have to send them out to be welded up and then be DAMN careful with drilling and tapping. Maybe I can get it split down tonight and asses the situation better. Get it apart and give it a full on clean up while I'm in there. Make it a good work saw yet!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm going home!


----------



## tbone75

I never left home ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I never left home ! LOL


I did twice........once to take care of Hoss...........then later.......to take care of Hoss......he's in lock down tonight.....gonna be 5 blow t'nite.........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Robin that's a bit chilly!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I did twice........once to take care of Hoss...........then later.......to take care of Hoss......he's in lock down tonight.....gonna be 5 blow t'nite.........


Dam cold !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dam cold !!


 
I can feel the temp dropping here tonight, each trip out and back in is getting colder, can really feel moisture in the air. This kind of cold gets right inside ya, don`t like it at all.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> What`s up with all the multiple posts, ya all is making a big job for me to have to remove them , shave them down to single posts. Guess that is what I get paid for.....LOL



Here's 20$ , delete them Huskapewlan pics that are clogging up the server , make the site faster .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Still 40 here. Knock on wood........

It's heading this way.


----------



## turbo885

I had crap day had to change filters in the harvester, pump 50 gallon of hydraulic oil with the viscosity of road tar with a hand pump, change a hydraulic hose on the forewarder then still load the tractor trailer with pulp. It was a long day. I did make a load of firewood while checking out the harvester 5 minutes from standing trees to cut and loaded in the truck


----------



## Icehouse

5 minutes from standing to loaded seems sorta like cheating. Ya I know I'm just jealous, and envious.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah. Takes some of the magic out of it. 

And magic is an illusion. Lol


----------



## turbo885

I cant use that all the time though it would be nice it all depends weather I can get the truck to it
it sure is nice for filling rolloff boxes


----------



## Stihl 041S

Still 34 at 3 am. 

Slackerzzzzzz


----------



## Icehouse

24° at 12:20 am
Hey Rob


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Chris. 

Packing boxes to mail out.


----------



## dancan

18 here right now , blizzard warnings for Wednesday morning .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Supposed to snow around noon. 

In the teens today.


----------



## cheeves

Stihl 041S said:


> Supposed to snow around noon.
> 
> In the teens today.


About the same here!
Calling for a ft before it's all over! Will help to keep some heat in this old shack! 
Good Morning Gents!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning lads, there`s a storm a brewing ,though the skies are mostly clear here this morning. Roads are covered with a white grainy substance we call salt, the plow boys have been busy.


----------



## Cantdog

EEEEKKKKK!!!!!!! Page II at 10:00 AM!!!! Unheard of!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> EEEEKKKKK!!!!!!! Page II at 10:00 AM!!!! Unheard of!!!!



Sorry... guy came by to pick up his little McCullouch Double Eagle 50. I'll try to do better but have to go do a walk through in a few minutes and probably be away from my desk rest of the day. Think you can handle it?


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sorry... guy came by to pick up his little McCullouch Double Eagle 50. I'll try to do better but have to go do a walk through in a few minutes and probably be away from my desk rest of the day. Think you can handle it?



I'll try.......sitting here waiting for my furnace guy to show and install a new nozzle and tune muh burner....I already cleaned it and changed the fuel filter.....been a cold winter...used a pile of wood so far.....got some dry in the woods I can retrieve......but may want the steady heat......house does great on wood heat down to about 10 below......if an extended cold snap that is when I either have to bring the "Blaze King," down in the cellar online or fire up the furnace. Going to Costa Rice in March so the house/dog sitter will need automatic heat anyway.....so may as well git 'er done now....


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon googballs !


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Googball that lives over near Salt Lake City??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Slackers....is everyone frozen????

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Maybe?

I am movin slow today!

Feel like I got beat with a big stick!

Sore back today least the migraine went away!


----------



## pioneerguy600

We be slaccckkiinnn for schoe! Been a bit busy getting all the outdoor stuff done before the storm, doing some interior painting prep. Wash down all surfaces, sand, patch , spackle, sand vacuum and more to get ready. Started Kita and cut some firewood sticks a little shorter, not bad for a 33-34cc saw.


----------



## Icehouse

Cleaned the chimney, mucked out the stove, filled the wood box. Did all this after cutting about a 1/2 load of cedar saw logs, aren't I the busy one.


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Chris.
> 
> Packing boxes to mail out.


Non of my business but what's in the boxes.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Cleaned the chimney, mucked out the stove, filled the wood box. Did all this after cutting about a 1/2 load of cedar saw logs, aren't I the busy one.


Made Corny Cornbread and got a Corned Beef Brisket in now.


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> Made Corny Cornbread and got a Corned Beef Brisket in now.


Sure wish I had any idea about cooking, like they say I can't even boil water.


----------



## tbone75

Yep , slack again over here.


----------



## Cantdog

yep........pretty slack everywhere!!............


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Sure wish I had any idea about cooking, like they say I can't even boil water.


As a single dad I had no choise. 
I've often thought about doing a "Dump,Stir and Cook" Cookbook. 
A lot of my Car builder buddies cooked for the first time in my kitchen. Lol
At least they could feed themselves.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Made Corny Cornbread and got a Corned Beef Brisket in now.



Boiled off a chicken carcass on the wood cookstove last night...........did the "pickin chickin" thing while waiting for the furnace guy.....did the furnace......then built a "Wicked Chickin' Soup" on the cookstove.........OL building biscuits......of course baked in the cookstove oven.........how freekin retro is zat???!!! LOL!! MMMMMMMmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Boiled off a chicken carcass on the wood cookstove last night...........did the "pickin chickin" thing while waiting for the furnace guy.....did the furnace......then built a "Wicked Chickin' Soup" on the cookstove.........OL building biscuits......of course baked in the cookstove oven.........how freekin retro is zat???!!! LOL!! MMMMMMMmmmmm!!!!!


I did that last week for the parental units. And made gravy!!


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Around -9 here right now but no snow yet, been kind of quiet all day with nice clear skies, calm before the storm day.


----------



## dancan

Icehouse said:


> Sure wish I had any idea about cooking, like they say I can't even boil water.



You related to my wife ?


----------



## farrell

Suppose to be -8* here in the mornin and a windchill of -20*


----------



## farrell




----------



## Stihl 041S

So cold you're studdering. 

At least double posting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can hear all them Hooskiees running in here.....LOL


----------



## farrell

Beautiful sound ain't it?

Nothing better!


----------



## farrell




----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Beautiful sound ain't it?
> 
> Nothing better!


Rare sound though...........dam rare.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Rare sound though...........dam rare.



I can think of to sounds I like better.......

One includes a woman

The other includes a firearm


----------



## farrell




----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I can think of to sounds I like better.......
> 
> One includes a woman
> 
> The other includes a firearm



Yup!!!
The sound of a beautiful woman laughing as she shoots at a Hooskie.... Music.


----------



## farrell

I'm shaking my head in disgust and disapproval


----------



## farrell




----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I'm shaking my head in disgust and disapproval


Hey Adam. Lol

Lord I love silly.


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!

You boyz sometimes make me wonder


----------



## farrell




----------



## Stihl 041S

I'll run any saw. 

That will start. 

No saw is good that don't start reliably.


----------



## tbone75

Slack over here as usual !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Slack over here as usual !


Why thank you John!!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Slack over here as usual !



Everyone abandoned ship!

What you expect?


----------



## Icehouse




----------



## Stihl 041S

Thanks Chris!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin ZZZZzzzzzlackerZZZZzzzzzz.........and dewatererzzzz.....no snow here yet......boy dog just came in with no snow flakes on him.........most of it is offshore and heading right up to visit Dan and Jerry......


----------



## Stihl 041S

We only got 2-4 of the 6-10 we were supposed to get. 

Have a good day Lad.


----------



## dancan

Waiting ..... I called a snow day so it better show up and not be an under performer like a HuskaPoolan .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Waiting ..... I called a snow day so it better show up and not be an under performer like a HuskaPoolan .


Ya never know with them do ya..


----------



## dancan

I never have high expectations .


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellars!


----------



## tbone75

Ship seems to be sinking . Not much happening in this thread any more.


----------



## farrell

Definitely listing to starboard.......

Or maybe it's port?

Which way is left again?


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> Definitely listing to starboard.......
> 
> Or maybe it's port?
> 
> Which way is left again?


Port.....


----------



## Cantdog

+1 here...wind 22-24mph...wind thrill factor -17 ' Merican.......got some chores to do then I think I''ll train my personal jet engine on the tractor for a while.....get that started and head down in the woods with a couple saws and see if I can generate a half cord or so of shop fire wood......gotts get the temp up in there....if I ain't working on the roof I better get onto the 4 "money saws" that are sitting there.....work ranges from case splitting to replace the mains to a simple clean and tune......more coming in too.....gotts to be warm to do saw work......


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Mornin ZZZZzzzzzlackerZZZZzzzzzz.........and dewatererzzzz.....no snow here yet......boy dog just came in with no snow flakes on him.........most of it is offshore and heading right up to visit Dan and Jerry......


Over a ft. here and still blowin' and snowin'! Cold too. -11 with the wind. Had to come in to warm up. I'm going to wait to start the old Ariens.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> +1 here...wind 22-24mph...wind thrill factor -17 ' Merican.......got some chores to do then I think I''ll train my personal jet engine on the tractor for a while.....get that started and head down in the woods with a couple saws and see if I can generate a half cord or so of shop fire wood......gotts get the temp up in there....if I ain't working on the roof I better get onto the 4 "money saws" that are sitting there.....work ranges from case splitting to replace the mains to a simple clean and tune......more coming in too.....gotts to be warm to do saw work......


Got my shop warm now , better get at it ! Get the Steels out of the way and onto a heated handle Jonny Red !


----------



## farrell

Them heated handles make me nervous!

My uncle has a 2071 has one with heated handle and the switch had a melt down!

That could end badly for an operator!


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> Them heated handles make me nervous!
> 
> My uncle has a 2071 has one with heated handle and the switch had a melt down!
> 
> That could end badly for an operator!



Don't be nervous.....just 'lectricity .....warm you right up....LOL!!!

Guess the giant storm passed me by to the south.....Graydar shows it all but gone heading N by E......nary a snow flake to be seen......cold though...all the way up to plus 4.....heading to the heat of the day!!


----------



## Cantdog

Man it's slow over hear!! Right at the heat of the day now.....a sweltering +6......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Man it's slow over hear!! Right at the heat of the day now.....a sweltering +6......


Ya made me go look . Dang its hot here 14* right now ! Started off at 0 this morning .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Ya made me go look . Dang its hot here 14* right now ! Started off at 0 this morning .



What was your temperature when you had a van stuck in your driveway and then found out your battery was dead??


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## Cantdog

Didn't have to get out the jet engine after all......the little tractor started right up...at +5.......she generally will start right down to zero......below zero...ain't happening without heat......went down in the woods.....my nice ice roads were in shambles after the thaw and rain.....treacherous in places........instead of a slot to run in they became a knife edge to balance the tractor on.......detours in places.....only got a half a truck load split, forwarded out and hauled home and stacked......also got up a rounded bucket for the shop from the very butt and the knarly first crotch in the stem....that stuff don't stack good so it goes to the shop...Free Flow is digesting some of that right now.....whiskers were quite frosty....go get the rest tomorrow plus another maple butt with no bark that the top blew off of a while back...good shop wood....Free!!!! and keeping my wood lot in good order.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , free deadwood trees .......


----------



## pioneerguy600

All my firewood is dead wood after I fell the trees, nice to have a full woodhouse....


----------



## Icehouse

farrell said:


> Definitely listing to starboard.......
> 
> Or maybe it's port?
> 
> Which way is left again?


Just remember left and port are the 2 words with the least letters


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So a monkey bought a foredom....

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> What was your temperature when you had a van stuck in your driveway and then found out your battery was dead??


The heat wave was on , 14 !! LOL Cold SOB fer a Slug !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thread very near the bottom of the page, scary!!
High wind has taken the place of snowfall, just blowing around making drifts, -8 C but the wind makes it feel like -30 C.


----------



## farrell

Sorry!

I gots busy pushin "GREEN BUTTON!"


----------



## tbone75

Slackin whackers !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just a bump up before bedtime. ...Time:


----------



## Icehouse




----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Just remember left and port are the 2 words with the least letters


Port on left. Fork on left. All four letter words. 
Port wine is red. 
Red light on left. 
Hey Chris.


----------



## Icehouse

Hey Rob ; Time for nite nite


----------



## dancan

So , do I keep the port left red light to the left as I go towards it or do I go to the left of it ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> So , do I keep the port left red light to the left as I go towards it or do I go to the left of it ?


Fork the Red Left!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hey SLACKERS !!

Its ****** COLD out there !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!!!!
Night John!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> So , do I keep the port left red light to the left as I go towards it or do I go to the left of it ?



Hmmmmm???/ Same 'ting 'dere you......ain't it????


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All

Nite Unc!!!

Glenlivits still sitting on the bench!! Went over at 9:30 and stoked the Free Flow with Jreds cut wood....big chunks of dry maple....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow all relocated, roads plowed and the sun is shining. All is good with the world.


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> Hey SLACKERS !!
> 
> Its ****** COLD out there !




Yup!

I got me a big ole thick Icelandic turtleneck off da bag.

Bought one with me dear moms Christmas money 20 years ago, always wanted another, and found one fer half what I paid 20 years back.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl ****** COLD out there !


----------



## tbone75

Don't wanna do it , but gotta take a nap , gonna fall asleep sitting in this chair , not good on muh back , can't mover for a good while after I wake up !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Night night John

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Night night John
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Just wasted 30 mins. was all !  Never could get comfy nuff !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Just wasted 30 mins. was all !  Never could get comfy nuff !


Sorry buddy....did you try counting drivers on a 24" loop of 1/4" chain??

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## farrell

Prolly tried countin squeels!


----------



## dancan

Working on the Pewlavarna got ya all messed up?

Sent via the string and tin can .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just remember, red right return!! or Red left if you`re leaving!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Who stepped on the crickets??

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The sound of Hooskies doing their thing.


----------



## dancan

Well someone released the chickens and then there were no longer any crickets.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Means we will soon be having fried chicken for dinner!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Means we will soon be having fried chicken for dinner!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Not when the chicken pickin Pit Bull shows up !


----------



## farrell

Evenin kids!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam.


----------



## dancan

Luv the heat that the strips of shag carpet give off in the furnace , I got some brown carpet so I call it synthetic wood .


----------



## tbone75

Morning super slackers ! -2 going up to ?? Guess I could go look ? Then , I know its freaking cold ! Maybe if I don't look I will think its warm out there !! Long as I don't go out there !


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Morning super slackers ! -2 going up to ?? Guess I could go look ? Then , I know its freaking cold ! Maybe if I don't look I will think its warm out there !! Long as I don't go out there !


 Frozen slug,...now that can`t be pretty!!


----------



## Cantdog

Lunch.......one load of wood split, forwarded, trucked home, stacked......gotta go change the oil in the Saab..


----------



## Cantdog

LOL That post above didn't post yesterday when I sent it......

The afternoon didn't go just as planned....got the oil changed in the Saab.....then got a call from Hoss's landlady....Hoss was out of his pasture......I knew the fence was down from the last ice storm....didn't figger he'd challenge this time of year....he doesn't really travel to far from his house/water/hay....but I guess he was feeling adventurous......walked through the fence....Hoss ain't got no place to go....I rewired the fence and replaced a couple fiberglass poles he pulled out...had to sweep all the snow away and find the 3/8" holes frozen in the ground.....fiberglass poles were not going to go in the ground anywhere else..LOL!!! Didn't get back in the woods at all..saw's all sharp, fueled, oiled and ready.....wood is stihl right where it was..LOLOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Frozen slug,...now that can`t be pretty!!


Almost bad as a salted Slug !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Almost bad as a salted Slug !



But not as bad as fried slug!


----------



## sachsmo

Man if'n I had some crickets it would be,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Fish on.

I'm giving it up until it hits 50 degrees, always fun to watch the beer cans floating eh?


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Man if'n I had some crickets it would be,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Fish on.
> 
> I'm giving it up until it hits 50 degrees, always fun to watch the beer cans floating eh?


Told ya PET STORE has them year round ! Lizard food !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL That post above didn't post yesterday when I sent it......
> 
> The afternoon didn't go just as planned....got the oil changed in the Saab.....then got a call from Hoss's landlady....Hoss was out of his pasture......I knew the fence was down from the last ice storm....didn't figger he'd challenge this time of year....he doesn't really travel to far from his house/water/hay....but I guess he was feeling adventurous......walked through the fence....Hoss ain't got no place to go....I rewired the fence and replaced a couple fiberglass poles he pulled out...had to sweep all the snow away and find the 3/8" holes frozen in the ground.....fiberglass poles were not going to go in the ground anywhere else..LOL!!! Didn't get back in the woods at all..saw's all sharp, fueled, oiled and ready.....wood is stihl right where it was..LOLOL!!!



No wood thieves about? Can`t get my firewood to walk out on its own either guess its got roots holding it back.....LOL


----------



## farrell

Recovery operation underway!

Bunch O Slackerz!


----------



## tbone75

Super slackers on the loose !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Work. 
Work. 
Work.
Hey all!!!


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


----------



## Icehouse

Hard work good for the sole


----------



## Stihl 041S

Running the saw tonight. 
Haven't run it in 10 years. 
Small stuff. Everything +1/4". 
I guess all weekend. 
Different. 
Hey Adam


----------



## tbone75

What kind of saw Rob ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Marvel series 15.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Marvel series 15.


Sounds like something from ACME ? Ya borrow it from the Coyote to chase the Road Runner ! LMAO


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Marvel series 15.



Band saw?

Cuttin parts to rough length for the cnc's?


----------



## pioneerguy600

2nd page you slaacckkeerrs!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Who`s building saws in this cold weather?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I`ve got a 026 PRO being assembled from parts, got more coming for it. The lil Makita acts like its got an airleak, have to check into that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan, you cutting wood this weekend?


----------



## Icehouse

Just cause


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Band saw?
> 
> Cuttin parts to rough length for the cnc's?


Cutting shafts for the CNC. 
15" capacity without pushing it.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Cutting shafts for the CNC.
> 15" capacity without pushing it.



Fun!

I push "GREEN BUTTON"!


----------



## sachsmo

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who`s building saws in this cold weather?




I did one this week,

but the dude on days had the shop set to 75 degrees.

Slow week, I'd rather do some 'government work' than just waste time eh?

Slowly bringing that swiss cheesed 1100 back to life.


----------



## dancan

I


pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan, you cutting wood this weekend?



I'd like to go cut at least one load today


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good luck, keep your saws inside the van so they start easier and the bar oil will actually get to the chain. -13 out there this morning.


----------



## dancan

I think it's colder than that , the numbers are all over the place , it was -19 in Hammonds Plains while it was -15 at the airport yesterday , it's not that far apart ??


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> I think it's colder than that , the numbers are all over the place , it was -19 in Hammonds Plains while it was -15 at the airport yesterday , it's not that far apart ??


 Who lives at the airport?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good luck, keep your saws inside the van so they start easier. -13


farmer steve said:


> Who lives at the airport?


airplanes!!


----------



## sachsmo

Is that F or C?

It's been a bitter one here the last few weeks.

Could be the coldest streak I can remember, Monday is suppose to be -18 F and Tuesday ain't suppose to break negatives,,,,,,,,, for da high,,,,,,,,,,,,,Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers , snow & wind out there !


----------



## sachsmo

Couple that wit the Propane "shortage"?

The missus is concerned, I told her I should let us run out, then took the opportunity to show her some 'Russian Heater' designs.

I have had this plan for a long time, even got the piers worked out to support the 20 plus ton o' stone that will be incorporated.

Yup $1.19 last Summer,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,2.89 now??????????????????????????????????????


Asked last Summer why so cheap? Gas guy told me they had a glut from all the mineral oil refining.

Well there ya go, they figured a way to rape the consumer once again,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Don't we ever learn?


----------



## tbone75

They know we will buy it no matter what they do !


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Morning ASers , snow & wind out there !


Same here Bro'!!
How yah been? Had a big hassle getting my meds yesterday but finally got them signed, I hope! have to go up to Boston this morning to pick them up! What a change from before my Dr. retired!!
Take care T!!


----------



## sachsmo

Yup just like gasoline, it drops a penny or two a day, then every damned station ups it 25 to 30 cents at the same time.

Whatcha going to do? walk?

My plan is to be as self reliant as possible, it may take years, I may not have years?

We are NOT as civilized as everyone would like to think, SHTF most will return to their animal instincts, then where you gonna git your pills?


----------



## turbo885

I stopped to fuel the truck yesterday 4.30 a gallon red fuel is starting to look good but 13000 dollar fine if you get dipped


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Same here Bro'!!
> How yah been? Had a big hassle getting my meds yesterday but finally got them signed, I hope! have to go up to Boston this morning to pick them up! What a change from before my Dr. retired!!
> Take care T!!


Hey Bobby !! Hope you get them meds OK !! My doc finally said he may have to change mine to something that will last longer !! Been trying to get him to do that for 2 years ! LOL But he wants to wait another 4 or 5 months ? Guess I didn't whine enough. LOL I just want something that will let me do some traveling !!!!


----------



## tbone75

turbo885 said:


> I stopped to fuel the truck yesterday 4.30 a gallon red fuel is starting to look good but 13000 dollar fine if you get dipped


They gotta catch ya first ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Is that F or C?
> 
> It's been a bitter one here the last few weeks.
> 
> Could be the coldest streak I can remember, Monday is suppose to be -18 F and Tuesday ain't suppose to break negatives,,,,,,,,, for da high,,,,,,,,,,,,,Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.



They were saying it was -19C on on one weather station, guess its always a tad warmer here at the coast. Just have to go a few miles inland and it usually another 5 deg colder.


----------



## turbo885

tbone75 said:


> They gotta catch ya first ! LOL


 they are constantly along the road dipping tanks around here


----------



## pioneerguy600

turbo885 said:


> they are constantly along the road dipping tanks around here



Farm country?


----------



## sachsmo

Put some black food dye in there eh?


No one gives a crap 'round here, betcha dollars to donuts every farmer has it in his diesel truck tank (as well as his wifes diesel car)

There ain't any 'poor Farmers' around here.

My Grandpa and all me ancestors were Farmers. 40, 80, perhaps 120 acres.

They are all gone replaced with guys that think they should mandate every acre in existence.

OK, may be it's just the one who farms the 100 acres South of me.

The douche wanted to bulldoze my woods down saying "Who was here first".

I told him the trees' were here long before he was.


He came in a few years back and sprayed all along my woods (I have it cleared a good 10 feet off the property line)

Told him if I ever catch him spraying into my woods again, he would be dealing with my mouthpiece.

Man did he about blow a gasket!

He retaliated by spraying my tomatoes, I was fixing to put the hurtin' on him, but decided to just keep proper documentation and turn the other cheek.

He musta thought better of it, haven't seen him using environmental terrorism for the last few years. (Smart Man)


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## dancan

Hey Mo , is he using Monsanto seed ?


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Hey Mo , is he using Monsanto seed ?



If he isn't , get some , sow it in the wind , then call the Monsanto Police at harvest time .....


----------



## Icehouse

turbo885 said:


> they are constantly along the road dipping tanks around here


The only time they dip here is at a weigh station when the DOT has a person present. Had a friend get caught but told them he used a Marvels Mystery Oil additive that turned the fuel red, he got away with it. I carry a 1/2 bottle of Marvels just to show it in my fuel, so far no hits.


----------



## sachsmo

Not here,

the Farmers have more rights than just about anyone.

Guess they are the 'great American heros' eh?

Never had any dis-respect for them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,until I moved beside this BOZO.

The dude to the North is a great guy, we shoot the bull, he always waves and even shuts his sprayer off when he comes close to my line of little spruces.

The Douche that farms to the South has a hard on for me, don't know why?

Perhaps it's because he split my property off with his partner years back and had right of first refusal.

He didn't want to pay what the property was worth so he figure he would terrorize me?

He came up against the wrong dude fo' sure, and because he can't intimidate me he is beside himself.

Think he figured I was NOT going anywhere, and if'n he kept it up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,It would cost him?

Perhaps he's seen the trail cameras I have mounted,,,,,,Naw if he saw them he would rip them down!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Not here,
> 
> the Farmers have more rights than just about anyone.
> 
> Guess they are the 'great American heros' eh?
> 
> Never had any dis-respect for them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,until I moved beside this BOZO.
> 
> The dude to the North is a great guy, we shoot the bull, he always waves and even shuts his sprayer off when he comes close to my line of little spruces.
> 
> The Douche that farms to the South has a hard on for me, don't know why?
> 
> Perhaps it's because he split my property off with his partner years back and had right of first refusal.
> 
> He didn't want to pay what the property was worth so he figure he would terrorize me?
> 
> He came up against the wrong dude fo' sure, and because he can't intimidate me he is beside himself.
> 
> Think he figured I was NOT going anywhere, and if'n he kept it up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,It would cost him?
> 
> Perhaps he's seen the trail cameras I have mounted,,,,,,Naw if he saw them he would rip them down!




Keep yer friends close, keep yer enemies even closer. Farmers are such an easy target.


----------



## sachsmo

I only see him around here perhaps 10 times a year at most.

Funny the last few years he only comes around after dark?


----------



## dancan

sachsmo said:


> Not here,
> 
> the Farmers have more rights than just about anyone.
> 
> Guess they are the 'great American heros' eh?
> 
> Never had any dis-respect for them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,until I moved beside this BOZO.
> 
> The dude to the North is a great guy, we shoot the bull, he always waves and even shuts his sprayer off when he comes close to my line of little spruces.
> 
> The Douche that farms to the South has a hard on for me, don't know why?
> 
> Perhaps it's because he split my property off with his partner years back and had right of first refusal.
> 
> He didn't want to pay what the property was worth so he figure he would terrorize me?
> 
> He came up against the wrong dude fo' sure, and because he can't intimidate me he is beside himself.
> 
> Think he figured I was NOT going anywhere, and if'n he kept it up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,It would cost him?
> 
> Perhaps he's seen the trail cameras I have mounted,,,,,,Naw if he saw them he would rip them down!



Monsanto don't care .
http://ecowatch.com/2014/01/13/supreme-court-denies-farmers-self-defense-from-monsanto-lawsuits/

I found this on the net .


----------



## dancan

The above post is not political , just stuff on the net ......Now back to Husquees are one up from a Poolan .
And Mo , sorry bout the neighbour .


----------



## roncoinc

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/large-hf-usc-hacked.251059/


----------



## sachsmo

Lovely,


I ain't gonna whip him because he's married to me lifelong friends Sister.



Oh chit, that's why he hates me,

No SIR she was like a lil' Sister to me.


----------



## sachsmo

Huskys,

yeah I have a handfull.


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Huskys,
> 
> yeah I have a handfull.


Me too , and there growing fast ! 4 more on the way ! LOL Well 2 of them are just crankcases. LOL


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## pioneerguy600

A bump up,...Time:


----------



## tbone75

Movie time , Prometheus . Good so far !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to top.....


----------



## dancan

Top o de heap .


----------



## sachsmo

I saw what you did there.


----------



## tbone75

Rise and shine peoples ! I am ready to go back to bed ! This 4 - 5 hrs. sleep is getting old fast ! But not much I can do bout it .

May not be any grinding today , Arther is stihl hanging around being a PIMB , elbows and hands.
May have to get a Red saw out to work on. This winter could hang on till May ! Robin may want a heated handle to run for the GTG ! LOL Sure hope he can make it !! And everyone else too !!


----------



## tbone75

Double dodo ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Rise and shine peoples ! I am ready to go back to bed ! This 4 - 5 hrs. sleep is getting old fast ! But not much I can do bout it .
> 
> May not be any grinding today , Arther is stihl hanging around being a PIMB , elbows and hands.
> May have to get a Red saw out to work on. This winter could hang on till May ! Robin may want a heated handle to run for the GTG ! LOL Sure hope he can make it !! And everyone else too !!


OK I'm up...

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## sachsmo

3-4 inches from a Clipper coming through more 30 MPH winds.

-18 F on Monday, Tuesdays high is suppose to be a blamy -3 F (dat's without windchill)

Snow's been blowing so much I don't know where it's all going,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I found it,,,,,,,,,,,,It's all piling up in me lane!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## tbone75

-13 here Mon. with a -40 windchill ! 2-4" of snow , maybe ?? Like yesterdays 2-4" that looks like a foot out there to me ?


----------



## sachsmo

Just act like you're a lil' kid and go out and play!

My gramps suffered Arthritis, he always said "walk it off".


----------



## farrell

Gonna be bout the same here John!

My parts will be here tomorrow!


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Just act like you're a lil' kid and go out and play!
> 
> My gramps suffered Arthritis, he always said "walk it off".


Legs are OK today , hands and elbow are the problem today.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bottom-O-Page Alarm went off......
And I'm trying to sleep!!!!
Slackerzzzzzzz...........



Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tbone75

Hew Wob hows Wob today !! LOL

Nap time fer Slugs !! 

Maybe ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page two???????

Say it ain't so.........

Afraid tis so......


----------



## farrell

Hey!

It happens!


----------



## dancan

Sorry , I was busy scroungin , havin a cupa , splitten tonight's wood and tryin to make a deal on MS260 .


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.......Haven't been ignoring......my interwebs are blown out at home.......dragged my lap top down to Barncastle and hopped on their WIFI.......been having trouble for a while...called and whined.....they came...they went...... interwebs were working but slow.......got slower and slower and slower and finally stopped like an ol' dead Stihl wit a bad crank seal......may be a couple daze before it gets straightened out......so.....carry on....


----------



## dancan

If you'd spend a bit on the pro stuff you'd have something better than a straight gassed 0h17 ..... Be connected and Online


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Hew Wob hows Wob today !! LOL
> 
> Nap time fer Slugs !!
> 
> Maybe ?


Tried fer 20 mins , gave up !


----------



## dancan

Hey John , the wife made supper , you would have enjoyed it , Ron , not so much .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Hey John , the wife made supper , you would have enjoyed it , Ron , not so much .



Burnt meat?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Runny eggs?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Runny eggs?


 Poutene!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , the wife made supper , you would have enjoyed it , Ron , not so much .


SPAM !!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Poutene!


WTF is that ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> WTF is that ??



You would really like it! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poutine


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You would really like it! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poutine


Sounded real good til I seen the curds !  Toss them out I am in there ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounded real good til I seen the curds !  Toss them out I am in there ! LOL



Curds not really necessary, the rest of it is, just add melted cheese.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cheese in any form and gravy. 
What's not to like??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Cheese in any form and gravy.
> What's not to like??


 Energy food for a cold climate!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Anyone here this morning??

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

No


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Energy food for a cold climate!


Comfort food.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Anyone here this morning??
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Nope !

You just get ready for the china 361 ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## farrell




----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Nope !
> 
> You just get ready for the china 361 ! LOL



Oh I am ready!! Was talking about it with someone this weekend. I've got a perfect setup situation for it. Some may not know what it is and we will just slide it into their hands. See what they think!! 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Oh I am ready!! Was talking about it with someone this weekend. I've got a perfect setup situation for it. Some may not know what it is and we will just slide it into their hands. See what they think!!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Great idea !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Oh I am ready!! Was talking about it with someone this weekend. I've got a perfect setup situation for it. Some may not know what it is and we will just slide it into their hands. See what they think!!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Sounds dirty..............


----------



## tbone75

I even put a real MS 361 badge on the recoil ! LOL Really looks like one now ! LOL Scoot was sending me a cool azz decal for it , nuttin yet ?


----------



## tbone75

There is one thing I need to do something with, no serial numbers on it ! Got me some steel letter & number stamps , but they may be to big ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> There is one thing I need to do something with, no serial numbers on it ! Got me some steel letter & number stamps , but they may be to big ?



You can get little ones. !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I got small ones , may not be small nuff ? Gonna be close !


----------



## Stihl 041S

A small set wouldn't be much.


----------



## dancan

Twas charcoal I tell ya , charcoal outta some nice porkchops 
The dufus that had the 260 for sale was a no show 
Dug out some more boxes of donation under the cover of darkness stuff , kinda like a Halloween sneak up and light a bag of dog shyte knock on the door and run real fast kinda donation


----------



## Stihl 041S

Crickets.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I even put a real MS 361 badge on the recoil ! LOL Really looks like one now ! LOL Scoot was sending me a cool azz decal for it , nuttin yet ?


Hey some of us gotta work!!! 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So Rick may get his wish...calling for 4-8" tomorrow night!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey some of us gotta work!!!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


You keep paying into S.S. so me and Ron get paid ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> You keep paying into S.S. so me and Ron get paid ! LOL




I'll try my hardest to keep you paid!!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to top!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Oil...

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bounce, bump, bumpity bump.


----------



## Stihl 041S

S
L
O
W


N
I
G
H
T


----------



## dancan

S
L
O
W

M
O
R
N
I
N
G


----------



## tbone75

Morning fellers and things. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

A
N
D 



S
T
U
F
F
.
.
.
.


----------



## Stihl 041S

-18 at johns !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Its freaking cold here !!


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## farrell

-11* here and windchill of -26*


----------



## tbone75

Heat wave is on ! +2 now !


----------



## farrell

Bout 0* here

Not all that bad out!

Lil to no wind and sun shine!


----------



## farrell

The 372 has new rings in it and is reassembled and glue is drying!

The 346 has new seals in it and seams to be runnin good after some monkeying with the idle.......needed turned out a lil more than usuall


----------



## Cantdog

Page II again........gotts plenty to say but don't have the band width......LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

I can manage on dial up Robin ! LOL


----------



## dancan

This site server is running on dailup lately ...... Just sayin .....


----------



## tbone75

Seems the same to me Danny ?


----------



## dancan

It should be John ......


----------



## cheeves

Think I'll Post just to get it to page one!! Night T'all!! Cuddle up and stay warm!! May have to wear a sweater to bed tonight!!!


----------



## tbone75

Yep , its down right nasty cold ! I stayed inside all day ! LOL 
Bed time for me too , didn't sleep fer chit and got up at 4am ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slower than molasses in the wintertime....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Zelackerzzzzz


----------



## dancan

Latmask !!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Latmask !!!!!


Had to look that one up......


----------



## tbone75

Morning goobers !

Maybe I will get off muh arse today ? LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR

Oops. Not my text screen. Morning guys.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Morning goobers !
> 
> Maybe I will get off muh arse today ? LOL


Maybe..... me too!! 
Mornin' T!! Light snow here, and cold too! 12 with a wind chill off 2! 
Goin' thru the wood again! managed a load of old locust and cherry yesterday that should help! I'll mix the locust with the oak and get a better, hotter fire. Great stuff when it's cold! Ohio used to be loaded with it! Matter of fact how I first hurt my back, then three weeks later my wood cuttin' Buddy hurt his back luggin' the stuff! Deceptively heavy. Feel it right now from yesterday! 
Well Bro' stay warm! Played the Lottery yesterday, and haven't checked the ticket yet! LOL! 
Stay warm, see yah!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## dancan

Geebus !!!!!
Almost 10 hours and the bottom of page 2 h


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam.......

S
L
O
W


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam.......
> 
> S
> L
> O
> W


I forgot to hit "Post Reply"
Do ya have to do that EVERYTIME??!!!


----------



## dancan

Fraid so, every time.

Sent via the string and tin can .


----------



## tbone75

So slow round here and there , threads have stopped !


----------



## dancan

Any slower they'll start deducting posts soon .....
I did receive a site message that some features are being disabled while they are trying to resolve the speed issue .


----------



## pioneerguy600

We got snow!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well down on the 2nd page, nuthing but slaaaccckkers on here. Time:


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas!

Tried posting earlier but couldn't


----------



## Icehouse

Some snow today first in over 2 weeks.


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers


----------



## Sagetown

Good Morning tbone75. 
Was reading my e'mail and thought I'd pass this interesting INFO on to everybody. 

Lost your Wallet? Stolen Credit Card ? 
This will stop Fraud dead in its tracks

Here are the numbers you always need to contact about your wallet,
if it has been stolen: The 3 National Credit Reporting Organizations, and
the Social Security Administration (fraud line).
1.) Equifax: 1-800-525-6285
2.) Experian (formerly TRW): 1-888-397-3742
3.) Trans Union : 1-800-680 7289
4.) Social Security Administration (fraud line):
1-800-269-0271

Here's some other Helpfull Tips :
Read this and make a copy for your files in case you need to refer to it
someday. Maybe we should all take some of his advice! A corporate attorney
sent the following out to the employees in his company.
1. Do not sign the back of your credit cards. Instead, put 'PHOTO ID
REQUIRED.'
2. When you are writing checks to pay on your credit card accounts, DO NOT
put the complete account number on the 'For' line. Instead, just put the
last four numbers. The credit card company knows the rest of the number, and
anyone who might be handling your check as it passes through all the check
processing channels won't have access to it.
3. Put your work phone # on your checks instead of your home phone. If you
have a PO Box use that instead of your home address. If you do not have a PO
Box, use your work address. Never have your SS# printed on your checks.
(DUH!) You can add it if it is necessary. But if you have It 
printed, anyone can get it.
4. Place the contents of your wallet on a photocopy machine. Do both
sides of each license, credit card, etc. You will know what you had in your
wallet and all of the account numbers and phone numbers to call and cancel.
Keep the photocopy in a safe place. I also carry a photocopy of my passport
when I travel either here or abroad. We've all heard horror stories about
fraud that's committed on us in stealing a Name, address, Social Security
number, credi t cards.

5. We have been told we should cancel our credit cards immediately. But
the key is having the toll free numbers and your card numbers handy so you
know whom to call. Keep those where you can find them.
6. File a police report immediately in the jurisdiction where your credit
cards, etc ., were stolen. This proves to credit providers you were
diligent, and this is a first step toward an investigation (if there ever is
one).
But here's what is perhaps most important of all: (I never even thought
to do this.)
7. Call the 3 national credit reporting organizations
immediately to place a fraud alert on your name and also call the Social S
ecurity fraud line number. I had never heard of doing that until advised by
a bank that called to tell me an application for credit was made o ver the
internet in my name. The alert means any company that checks your credit
knows your information was stolen, and they have to contact you by phone to
authorize new credit.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Great stuff!!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## tbone75

Thanks Sage !! great info right there !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Up for the work day today. Got to copy the felling dawg for the 111 and work on a fixture for pistons if I can get to an open machine.


----------



## Cantdog

Gotts muh Ears back on finally ......and can talk toooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Many days of "ketsup" to do....on here and "over there"........been busy doing saw work too.....


----------



## dancan

Hey , it's the lost Biscuit LOL


----------



## dancan

Looks like he brought some speed with him , the site seems real speedy !


For now .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Looks like he brought some speed with him , the site seems real speedy !
> 
> 
> For now .




"Majic Dust" may only be temporary.........


----------



## Icehouse

"Majic Dust" can be really good, look what it did for Disney Land


----------



## pioneerguy600

God to see the Pit Bull back, must have opened the ole sporran again....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> God to see the Pit Bull back, must have opened the ole sporran again....LOL


Thanks Jerry.....Nope the sporran remains closed.........ISP router failed......new one free...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Jerry.....Nope the sporran remains closed.........ISP router failed......new one free...


Nuthin free er than a gift...LOL ...That`s great good to have ya back, this site keeps sinking every day, this thread has been found at the bottom of page two more than once recently.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Up for the work day today. Got to copy the felling dawg for the 111 and work on a fixture for pistons if I can get to an open machine.


Uncle Wob ! Where ya hiding ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Had to change a tire. 
Waited till 3 am


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Had to change a tire.
> Waited till 3 am



Good call......less traffic that time o' day.......LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Good call......less traffic that time o' day.......LOL!!


Wise Azzz youngin!!!!!
But that was funny. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Had to change a tire.
> Waited till 3 am



That reminds me,...I got to get another cross arm/4 way wrench fer the new truck. The one from the factory is a pathetic bent piece of round stock with a poorly forged socket on the end.It might break a lugnut free if it wasn`t on very tight. May have to get by with a 3/4" drive strongarm and a socket till I can find a metric cross arm.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That reminds me,...I got to get another cross arm/4 way wrench fer the new truck. The one from the factory is a pathetic bent piece of round stock with a poorly forged socket on the end.It might break a lugnut free if it wasn`t on very tight. May have to get by with a 3/4" drive strongarm and a socket till I can find a metric cross arm.



Yep definitely a must.....'specially if you had some heavy handed Acadian with the air wrench running off live air from the two stage, put your tires on..........LOL!!
Seriously though...those wimpy wrenches are designed, lengthwise so that the "Average" human can deliver the correct torque to lug nuts/bolts. And remove them as well......but as we all know nobody uses them to put tires on or off except in an emergency....where they may or may not work depending on who put the wheels on. Very frustrating if they don't........what is even worse is when you get all the nuts off but the "wheel center to hub " fit is so close that they rust together and the wheel won't come off even after you've struggled the nuts off.....in the dark.....in the rain.....in a wild fit.......yep... get a really big cross wrench...LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Bump !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Deere John said:


> Scrapologist - I don't collect saws, but I really can relate to your handle


I'm that anal retentive ass that won't let others touch tires on my vehicle. I use a recently calibrated Snap On torque wrench to factory specs. Yep....thats me. Also don't deal with warped brake rotors either.....I show up with tires in the back of another truck. 

If you want it done right...do it yourself.

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Sure is slack in here again !
Guess I need to get off muh flippy cap and do something besides play on flea bay ! LOL Got a little costly today !
So many saws to fix and so little energy today ! Even got a couple more hours sleep than I have been for a week or two !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure is slack in here again !
> Guess I need to get off muh flippy cap and do something besides play on flea bay ! LOL Got a little costly today !
> So many saws to fix and so little energy today ! Even got a couple more hours sleep than I have been for a week or two !



Hey John I got a little "thing" going on in the Jonsered Sticky.......got to go out with the wife for awhile so it will take a few episodes to get the whole story!! LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

I will go check it out !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm that anal retentive ass that won't let others touch tires on my vehicle. I use a recently calibrated Snap On torque wrench to factory specs. Yep....thats me. Also don't deal with warped brake rotors either.....I show up with tires in the back of another truck.
> 
> If you want it done right...do it yourself.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Yuppers. 
200K on a 4 WD one ton van on one set of discs. 
Torque them..........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Handy tip:
If you want a quick response from corporate......
Title a suggestion:
"Where's Waldo?"
Not a good response........but a quick one.


----------



## tbone75

A little action over here ! Real sluggish here all day ! Never went into the shop today ! I better get off muh azz and do something tomorrow ! Why ??? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep definitely a must.....'specially if you had some heavy handed Acadian with the air wrench running off live air from the two stage, put your tires on..........LOL!!
> Seriously though...those wimpy wrenches are designed, lengthwise so that the "Average" human can deliver the correct torque to lug nuts/bolts. And remove them as well......but as we all know nobody uses them to put tires on or off except in an emergency....where they may or may not work depending on who put the wheels on. Very frustrating if they don't........what is even worse is when you get all the nuts off but the "wheel center to hub " fit is so close that they rust together and the wheel won't come off even after you've struggled the nuts off.....in the dark.....in the rain.....in a wild fit.......yep... get a really big cross wrench...LOL!!!



Had one in every truck I`ve owned, left a very nice one in the ole blue GMC, just sitting behind the seat . Not sure it would have fit anyway but I could have welded a nice socket on it and that would have saved me some bucks.....LOL
The cross arm can be stepped on with one foot and pulled up on the opposing arm to really increase breakaway torque when really needed. The wheel can be broken free from the center hub by finding a big rock and giving er a big smack up the side of the tire rim.Only in the dire straights of getting one off under duress.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Handy tip:
> If you want a quick response from corporate......
> Title a suggestion:
> "Where's Waldo?"
> Not a good response........but a quick one.



Hey uncle Rob!


----------



## dancan

Just makin a list , gettin ready for the Texas Clipper due here on Wednesday just in case , hope it fizzles out by the time it gets to Maine


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jerry. 
Hey John. 
Hey Dan. 
Running the saw tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got some saw building work done today. Tested the lil Makita 340 for air leak, found none, air tight as a drum. Ported a cylinder for an 026 , cleaned up two more cylinders. Found a complete 026/MS 260 in a box of parts, pulled it down, cleaned it up, installed the ported P&C on it and reassembled, just need to open up the muffler and its ready to run. Found two more sets of cases and cranks along with the complete saw so cleaned them up




Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry.
> Hey John.
> Hey Dan.
> Running the saw tonight.


Cuttin metal to length?


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Evening fellas!


Hey Adam. 
Sawr again.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam.
> Sawr again.



Hey Rob!

I push green button!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> I push green button!


Mine is silver.....


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Mine is silver.....



Mine lights up


----------



## Stihl 041S

I never get tired of 
People are Awesome
Videos on YouTube.


----------



## farrell

Hard to get tired of you tube!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got some saw building work done today. Tested the lil Makita 340 for air leak, found none, air tight as a drum. Ported a cylinder for an 026 , cleaned up two more cylinders. Found a complete 026/MS 260 in a box of parts, pulled it down, cleaned it up, installed the ported P&C on it and reassembled, just need to open up the muffler and its ready to run. Found two more sets of cases and cranks along with the complete saw so cleaned them
> 
> 
> 
> Cuttin metal to length?


Yup. From 1/2" to 15" diameter.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hard to get tired of you tube!


People are Awesome 

The best!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Home


----------



## dancan

Wonder if Ron be working on saws in the new shop today.....

Sent via the string and tin can .


----------



## tbone75

Good morning ASers


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning John. 
Night John. 
Back to top.


----------



## tbone75

Better get some sleep , ya ol phart ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin all!


----------



## Cantdog

Heeeyep...it's stihl morning......nice warm, calm day here......gottsa big standing dead balsam fir 4' away from the back corner of my shop......been looking poorly....finally died off..no sprills anymore.....gonna come down today.......gonna burn it up quick in th Free Flow.....otherwise Dan will make a special trip down in the minivan for a full load of dozy, damp, jack fir....I know he will.....


----------



## little possum

Im awesome!


----------



## farrell

little possum said:


> Im awesome!



You score brownie points with the lil woman?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Heeeyep...it's stihl morning......nice warm, calm day here......gottsa big standing dead balsam fir 4' away from the back corner of my shop......been looking poorly....finally died off..no sprills anymore.....gonna come down today.......gonna burn it up quick in th Free Flow.....otherwise Dan will make a special trip down in the minivan for a full load of dozy, damp, jack fir....I know he will.....


Yer darn right he will !! LMAO !!


----------



## little possum

Negative. At home with the family this weekend. Had plans to cut wood today, hangover stopped all productivity. Bowling with the fellas was a bad idea hahaa


----------



## pioneerguy600

Saw builds are a success , the Makita now idles nicely, spools up and runs WOT just like it should, not a bad cutter for its size. The 026 fired right up but my ears will be ringing for a while from that noisy opened muffler and 190 lbs comp, need to have my ear caps on next time I run it.....LOL


----------



## farrell

Observations after runnin the 346 & 372

1) to cold for proper oiling with summer grade oil

2) both chains need more attention

3) both saws need a lil tweekin on the tune

4) comp on 372 must be better! Not the greatest chain and leanin on her hard with bar buried and couldn't slow it down!


----------



## tbone75

Just tearing down parts saws today. Its the most fun !! LOL Now with these parts I should be able to build a couple more somethings ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Observations after runnin the 346 & 372
> 
> 1) to cold for proper oiling with summer grade oil
> 
> 2) both chains need more attention
> 
> 3) both saws need a lil tweekin on the tune
> 
> 4) comp on 372 must be better! Not the greatest chain and leanin on her hard with bar buried and couldn't slow it down!


To cold today ? Almost 50 deg. here today ! My driveway is gonna be a mess !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> To cold today ? Almost 50 deg. here today ! My driveway is gonna be a mess !!



Was just above freezing here


----------



## dancan

Did I hear Robin say he was gonna cut and burn some pfffffffir ???


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Was just above freezing here


Getting colder here now ,more rain/snow/sleet/freezing rain coming ! Arther says chit is gonna happen ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

You Did..


dancan said:


> Did I hear Robin say he was gonna cut and burn some pfffffffir ???


.......full description "over there"....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

God Damn...this site is irritating.......my previous post had two lines above what posted.......poor.......


----------



## dancan

I think they dug your old router outta the garbage .....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I think they dug your old router outta the garbage .....




Nope they didn't...had to send that back to the ISP.......otherwise have to pay $$$ for the new router.......You know that ain't happening!!!! Sporan is tight....LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Warm and clear in pa tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Warm and clear in pa tonight.



Same up here this evening, got some rain coming tomorrow.


----------



## Icehouse

Cold and clear in Idaho tonight


----------



## tbone75

A little warmer and damp in Ohier tonight.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Chris. 
Hey John.


----------



## sachsmo

Snowing big flakes here (at the moment)


----------



## dancan

A little skiff if snow on the ground but warmed up to 33 , dark out there now , lightness will be here soon .


----------



## Cantdog

Yep...... won't be long now......ZZZZZzzzzzzzlackahZZZZzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan.
Starting the drive.
Hey Robin. 
Didn't hit Post Reply......


----------



## Cantdog

Drive safe Unc....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackahs

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning slackahs
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Check the JRed thread. See what you think.
I gots ta know!!!





Oh yeah. Hey Jimmy!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## tbone75

Morning goobers ! Its not noon yet , so its stihl morning ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Did I hear Robin say he was gonna cut and burn some pfffffffir ???



Yep we did yesterday....me and my splitter operator.......first I had to use my only piece of Stihl equipment to bushwack the drop zone.......then the 630 Supah made real short work of that fir.......I expected it to be full of ants and dozy but saw nary an ant and just solid fairly dry fir.....spl


itter operator made short work of the 26" long pieces......Free Flow is liking it!!!


----------



## farrell

I count two (2) pieces of cremesickle there Robin!

You fibbed to me!


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> I count two (2) pieces of cremesickle there Robin!
> 
> You fibbed to me!



No I didn't.......that OH 34 Super ain't mine........got lots to do to it though....same as you always have to do to one of those saws that "Never Fail"......LOL!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> No I didn't.......that OH 34 Super ain't mine........got lots to do to it though....same as you always have to do to one of those saws that "Never Fail"......LOL!!!!!



Gonna be sorry when your jreds start smellin like ice cream!


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> Gonna be sorry when your jreds start smellin like ice cream!


Naw that ol' thing has had it's scent glands removed......hardly stinks at all......been dead awhile....kinda like old bones in the desert.......bleached out. She'll be stinkin good by the time I 'm done......destined for a full rebuild and as radical port job as I can muster......the future owner has a XXXXon for the fast, light, new generation of 60cc Huskys....hates the ribbing he gets on the woodlot with his old OH 34 super.....wants more....I'll give it a shot......Unc provided the saw...Jimmy shipped it up here....Uncs idea!!! My labor.....LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Naw that ol' thing has had it's scent glands removed......hardly stinks at all......been dead awhile....kinda like old bones in the desert.......bleached out. She'll be stinkin good by the time I 'm done......destined for a full rebuild and as radical port job as I can muster......the future owner has a XXXXon for the fast, light, new generation of 60cc Huskys....hates the ribbing he gets on the woodlot with his old OH 34 super.....wants more....I'll give it a shot......Unc provided the saw...Jimmy shipped it up here....Uncs idea!!! My labor.....LOL!!!


Lord I'm easy when plied with liquor. Lol
Mike is a good guy.


----------



## dancan

I gots me some of that dead stuff today , even split on site , it was great , miss with the axe and you were only into the ice


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I gots me some of that dead stuff today , even split on site , it was great , miss with the axe and you were only into the ice



Porters Lake?


----------



## pioneerguy600

This site was so slow this morning I couldn`t post at all. I typed in two letters and the whole site froze, after a couple more mins it disappeared.


----------



## dancan

Yup , right in the cove by the highway .


----------



## dancan

Highway is top left and I'm facing town .






Glad I left a trail of breadcrumbs , almost got lost .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Talk about a Vise From Hell!!!!

Got a 9" diameter bar 10' long. 
Bout 2160 lbs
It was a little crooked in the band saw vise. 
Hit "Clamp"!!!!
The other end whipped around till it was square with the vise. 
Finger eater............


----------



## Icehouse

dancan said:


> I gots me some of that dead stuff today , even split on site , it was great , miss with the axe and you were only into the ice


What kind of wood is that, is it alder, only orange wood we have. Looks good.


----------



## dancan

It's white pine , been dead for a bit so it has a yellowish tinge to it , lucky to get alder up here over an inch LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Talk about a Vise From Hell!!!!
> 
> Got a 9" diameter bar 10' long.
> Bout 2160 lbs
> It was a little crooked in the band saw vise.
> Hit "Clamp"!!!!
> The other end whipped around till it was square with the vise.
> Finger eater............


Don't sound good !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Don't sound good !


Sure wouldn't be. Lol
LOTA of respect for it.


----------



## tbone75

Here is what I dooed today ! Its been sitting here way to long ! LOL 10mm angled fin jug 044 ! Even fired right up , then started flooding itself out bad ! Pulled the carb to try another one tomorrow.


----------



## Icehouse

dancan said:


> It's white pine , been dead for a bit so it has a yellowish tinge to it , lucky to get alder up here over an inch LOL


That's about how big our alder is, but our white pine is snow white dead or green. Thanks


----------



## Stihl 041S

I get confused John. 
When ya post pics on bot sites.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Here is what I dooed today ! Its been sitting here way to long ! LOL 10mm angled fin jug 044 ! Even fired right up , then started flooding itself out bad ! Pulled the carb to try another one tomorrow.View attachment 331857
> View attachment 331859
> View attachment 331861


I'd like to run that one when I come up. Always been told to run one a d see how I like it compared to the 372. Gives you plenty of time to tune it and fox the flooding!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

I will fix it tomorrow. LOL 


Mongo easy to confuse ! LOL Slugs are too ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'd like to run that one when I come up. Always been told to run one a d see how I like it compared to the 372. Gives you plenty of time to tune it and fox the flooding!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


This makes 3 of them you can try out. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Talk about a Vise From Hell!!!!
> 
> Got a 9" diameter bar 10' long.
> Bout 2160 lbs
> It was a little crooked in the band saw vise.
> Hit "Clamp"!!!!
> The other end whipped around till it was square with the vise.
> Finger eater............



Ya always remember to keep the fingers away from between any two metal objects, hand flat on top or nothing.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ya always remember to keep the fingers away from between any two metal objects, hand flat on top or nothing.


And you are pushing this 1 ton hunk of steel to cut within 1/16-1/8"


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Talk about a Vise From Hell!!!!
> 
> Got a 9" diameter bar 10' long.
> Bout 2160 lbs
> It was a little crooked in the band saw vise.
> Hit "Clamp"!!!!
> The other end whipped around till it was square with the vise.
> Finger eater............



Sounds like bad planning to me!

Bar stock hurts when it makes contact with ones person!


----------



## Stihl 041S

The clamp switch is away. And the stock is on rollers and you got to hold in place. And hit the switch.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> The clamp switch is away. And the stock is on rollers and you got to hold in place. And hit the switch.



I have run saws like that 

I know how they are

Workman's comp


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And you are pushing this 1 ton hunk of steel to cut within 1/16-1/8"


Not so sure I would call that safe in any way at all ? At the least not a real good idea to do.


----------



## Stihl 041S

And the 15" stuff you crowbar the bar back and forth on the rollers.


----------



## Icehouse

Hey Rob


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> And the 15" stuff you crowbar the bar back and forth on the rollers.



We always left the unnamable stuff hooked to the overhead crane!

Made things much easier


----------



## Cantdog

Bronco's failed......epic........great food and adds though.......oh..and of course ruhm.....all dark and stormy like.....LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Chris. 
Hey Robin. 
Hey John.hey Adam.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!

Nite Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Slug time !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night John!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Like Alvin Lee.....I'm goin Home!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Temps dropping g and changing to wet snow.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Driving thru slush. Slow


----------



## dancan

You could wait for a plow , maybe Ron or Jimmy could show you the way .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Only really bad part was where some Rent-A-Plow plowed across a road and left a bank across the road. 
I'm home


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> You could wait for a plow , maybe Ron or Jimmy could show you the way .


Some people were waiting for a plow. 
Parked in the ditches or up against a guard rail.


----------



## tbone75

No snow here ! Went South of me, tomorrow evening won't be the same ! Freezing rain and everything that could go with it !


----------



## Stihl 041S

46 here. 
Getting warmer!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Just 20 miles South of me they got some crap ! School delays !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Just 20 miles South of me they got some crap ! School delays !


Snow already erased my footprints!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like it could get nasty here tomorrow evening . I hate ice storms !


----------



## tbone75

Get this carb fixed on my 044 I may start on a 346xp , got a crankcase and tank so far. LOL I want to port me one ! 
Guess I could port the one I already have running. LOL 
Then I could put my china 660 together ?
Too many choices !! LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## Cantdog

Home fer lunch.......


----------



## farrell

Brad done went to "band camp"


----------



## dancan

Daum , there was pitchforks waving and a lynching and I missed it !!!!!!!!!
Stupid work always getting in the way at the most inopportune time , miss all the juicy good stuff 

Since Brad has been ejected from the site membership and banished to the Siberian Front , could someone get me his address ?
I should have done it sooner but since I'm a slacker I didn't and that was to thank him for the time and work he put into John's fundraiser and the other ones he worked on .
I take this time to thank Randy as well and those that worked behind the scene from the onset of any of the AS fundraisers .


----------



## tbone75

No one needs to thank him more than me Dan ! 

I do have his email I can send you !


----------



## Cantdog

Never a dull moment........I keep tryin to keep with this site.....but it just gets harder and harder.....if it isn't losing/not backing up half the good saw build posts that folks took time and worked hard to present it's alienating the very people who pay for this whole shebang......poor operation.....signed....... "Dis cuss ted Biscuit"


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , I wonder how tall Napoleon was and what it got him ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

S
L
O
W


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> S
> L
> O
> W



YUP!,...All the traffic is watching a different thread.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> YUP!,...All the traffic is watching a different thread.



I'm helping with keeping it lively!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl slow over here too !

Dang Arther is being a azz tonight. Got me in both hands , and the back. Must have a big storm coming in !


----------



## Icehouse

Just able to post, first time in an hour.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl having problems for some reason ?


----------



## farrell

That Snelling thread sure is fun!


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' All.........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Lad!!!!


----------



## dancan

Should I log in using facebook ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Should I log in using facebook ?


Well what ya say on Facebook matters here. 
Sadly


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Lad!!!!


Mornin Unc!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Well what ya say on Facebook matters here.
> Sadly


Yeah....that's the old......"I quit....I'll take your toys and you can go home" thing....(visualize "foot stamp"..."dirt kick" etc)


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Mornin' All.........


Robin, I ever tell you my Aunt Sue used to call me "Robin"! She lived to be 96!!
Did you get any snow out of this last one? 6"s here! Looks a little like Maine here this morning!


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers ! Big snow storm tonight and tomorrow for us I guess. Arther says its a big one , dirty SOB got me in both hands today ! Can't do nuttin ! Guess I can whine purdy good ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Robin, I ever tell you my Aunt Sue used to call me "Robin"! She lived to be 96!!
> Did you get any snow out of this last one? 6"s here! Looks a little like Maine here this morning!



Nary a flake bobby.......but it looks like we'll get whacked tomorrow!!!


----------



## farrell

Why is it some people refuse to open their eyes?


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.....any 1 band yet??......LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.....any 1 band yet??......LOL!!!


 All you need to know is,Stihl!


----------



## dancan

I think some should be banded ....
If the surfing of the site gets any slower we'll have to get John to put up a thread on a step by step tutorial of how to use the ancient technology of a "Dailup" and a "Modem" .


----------



## farrell

Back up


----------



## tbone75

Getting close to giving up on this site ! !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Takes a while to post for sure.


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' Unc......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Lad. 
Lots of freezing rain on your way.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah...been watching it on my graydar......just a few random flakes so far.....it's just getting into southern Maine in earnest now......"smells" like snow outside.....have to go up and put Hoss in for the day as soon as it gets light out.......coffee now....and reading in the RazorBack......LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers ! 

Level 2 snow emergency here . LOL Means stay off the roads if you can. Gets to a level 3 they toss ya in jail if yer out on the roads ! Butt holes ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah the lounge thread is better than the one here. 
066bladder on ignore. 
And I don't think single digits till next Monday for my area. 
I'll go in tonight or tomorrow. 
Keep a full tank for sure.


----------



## Icehouse

Nothing happened


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Nothing happened


Again.
Hey Chris!!


----------



## Icehouse

This is really depressing me 



Hey Rob good morning


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

I see it's still the same........


----------



## tbone75

Finally can get on here !


----------



## Icehouse

Now what?


----------



## mainewoods

Good thing they don't have any snow emergency levels around here. Folks wouldn't take too kindly to restricting trips to the liquor store.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The snow is falling fast n furious here for an hour now, good time to sit it out indoors. Sure glad I don`t plow commercially anymore.


----------



## dancan

We get to watch the commercial guys go while we have a few beers lol

Sent via the string and tin can .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Plowing roads at night during driving snow is a nightmare, durn idiots on the road and parked or abandoned vehicles just add to the tension out there. Driveways and parking lots not so bad.


----------



## Icehouse

Seems to be working now


----------



## tbone75

Icehouse said:


> Now what?


Go back over there and chew the fat. LOL


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!

Can't get on here thru tapatalk

Had to go thru the web browser


----------



## Icehouse

tbone75 said:


> Go back over there and chew the fat. LOL


The fat was getting kind of rank


----------



## tbone75

Dang ! That thread is no mo ! Just when it really got interesting to ! LOL Something like that ? LOL


----------



## Icehouse

tbone75 said:


> Dang ! That thread is no mo ! Just when it really got interesting to ! LOL Something like that ? LOL


I thought it was just me I've been looking all over for it, oh well sights moving along nicely


----------



## farrell

Rescue from page 2!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Thank you Mr Adam


----------



## farrell

Welcome Rob!


----------



## farrell

Word of advice do not start a sentence with "D"!

They take it the wrong way!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Word of advice do not start a sentence with "D"!
> 
> They take it the wrong way!


Good Safety Tip!!!

Like not sending suggestions to Corperate titled:
Where's Waldo???


----------



## farrell

I thot I got bunned for a minute!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I thot I got bunned for a minute!



Bummer dude!!!


----------



## dancan

Hmmm, I have a strange feeling that I lost or misplaced something , just can't find it , not sure where it went ....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I found it, you dropped it in the snow!


----------



## Cantdog

Snow?......you guys got snow??.......I banned it here.......didn't like it....so away it went!! Now I gotts ta do something about the cold......that don't ban AS easy...seems the snow was just a symptom of the cold......by product...if you will....


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I found it, you dropped it in the snow!



I sure hope you picked it up , was it with my missing visegrips ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Didn`t see the vicegrips, they would be useful.


----------



## dancan

Yup , could have been used to pinch off something that was spewing a while ago before it made a mess .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Snow?......you guys got snow??.......I banned it here.......didn't like it....so away it went!! Now I gotts ta do something about the cold......that don't ban AS easy...seems the snow was just a symptom of the cold......by product...if you will....



Cold is good, I can unplug my fridge and put all my foodstuffs outside, saves a lot on the power bill but then costs me a lot to replace the food stolen by coyotes, foxes n ravens.Least they don`t steal me beer!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup , could have been used to pinch off something that was spewing a while ago before it made a mess .....


Diesel fuel is considered a hazardous material when not kept inside the tank!


----------



## tbone75

Morning


----------



## gary courtney

tbone75 said:


> Morning


just for a moment i thought i hit the wrong key and was on 'forestry forum'


----------



## farrell

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## mainewoods

Husqvarna is better than Stihl


----------



## tbone75

Come on summer !


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Come on summer !


You can say that again!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm ready for summer... we'd get busy... days would go by faster here at work.


----------



## dancan

mainewoods said:


> Husqvarna is better than Stihl




Yup .......You keep on tellin yurself that ......Buyers remorse ???


----------



## mainewoods

No, it was quiet in here and...............


----------



## mainewoods

As the thread title says......


----------



## dancan

So you caved under peer pressure and now buyers remorse it is ....


----------



## mainewoods

I've never been much for peer pressure -too expensive.


----------



## mainewoods

People also 
say Chevy's plow snow better than Fords, but I didn't listen. The old '89 does just fine.


----------



## Stihl 041S

And Stuff......


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!


----------



## farrell

Youz boyz seen dem saw ***** lately?


----------



## farrell

Really you guys are gonna start censoring?

What a bunch of BS!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Really you guys are gonna start censoring?
> 
> What a bunch of BS!



I think that is in the software.

Somebody named **** must be called Richard.

Hey Adam.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I think that is in the software.
> 
> Somebody named **** must be called Richard.
> 
> Hey Adam.



Hey Rob!

Jerry clarified it for me

Still bunch of BS!

What if his given name is ****?

That's discrimination and it is illegal!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> So you caved under peer pressure and now buyers remorse it is ....


I don't know about peer pressure but I've been know to have beer pressure....and that most always puts pressure on my peer........same ting?????


----------



## tbone75

Strange chit going round here ? I miss sumpin ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Strange chit going round here ? I miss sumpin ?


NO!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> NO!


OK , if ya say so . LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all. 
Hope your evening is going well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey all.
> Hope your evening is going well.


Hey uncle Rob! tis going fine, been working building Stihls.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OK , if ya say so . LOL



Move along,..nothing to see here.....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob! tis going fine, been working building Stihls.



A fine passtime.
That and building JonseredS.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Move along,..nothing to see here.....LOL


Party pooper !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Party pooper !



John said poop. Tee Hee.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> John said poop. Tee Hee.



Posts like that will get him .bunned!!....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> A fine passtime.
> That and building JonseredS.....




Stihls are good, Jonsereds are ok but Dolmars are betterer....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> A fine passtime.
> That and building JonseredS.....



It's not a passion.......it's an obsession!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihls are good, Jonsereds are ok but Dolmars are betterer....LOL


Well I need a Dolmar piston for my Jonsereds. 
Where does that leave me??


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Well I need a Dolmar piston for my Jonsereds.
> Where does that leave me??
> 
> So Dear Abby , can you help me ?
> 
> Awaiting your reply, signed ,
> Dazed and Confused



Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !


Hey Dan. 
You're like the Kevin Kline character in
"AFish Called Wanda"


----------



## dancan

I had trouble talking to people with speech issues for years after watching ....


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I had trouble talking to people with speech issues for years after watching ....


Actually his father studdered.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.............site moves on......one positive thing from this latest "dust up" is someone at least paid attention enough to what was said that we are getting posted updates of things done and what to expect in the near term........that in itself is a HUGE piece of progress.......biggest I've seen my whole time on here!! Used to be we would suddenly get a whole format/site change with no warning or explanation....not a peep...etc. etc......now was that so hard??? .Hmmmmm maybe, just maybe all us freeloaders (members) aren't being taken for granted.......right now.......


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Mornin kids!


Hi!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning assers !


----------



## Icehouse

Mornin'


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Well I need a Dolmar piston for my Jonsereds.
> Where does that leave me??



With a much improved/better saw!!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Morning All.............site moves on......one positive thing from this latest "dust up" is someone at least paid attention enough to what was said that we are getting posted updates of things done and what to expect in the near term........that in itself is a HUGE piece of progress.......biggest I've seen my whole time on here!! Used to be we would suddenly get a whole format/site change with no warning or explanation....not a peep...etc. etc......now was that so hard??? .Hmmmmm maybe, just maybe all us freeloaders (members) aren't being taken for granted.......right now.......


Robin, how much snow do you have up there? Maybe more Sunday night.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , back to the top cause Stihl's rock and Husqvee's suck .


----------



## farrell

Hey uncle Rob!

Can a fella grind porcelain with a diamond wheel?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey uncle Rob!
> 
> Can a fella grind porcelain with a diamond wheel?


Yup. Not sure about CBN on all types of porcelain. 
Some you can machine. 
Just keep the wheel clean. 
It may glaze quickly.


----------



## farrell

I was gonna work on my spark plug vacuum adapter

Tryin to decide whether to break as much of the porcelain out as I can then grind it and the collar off 

Or to chuck it in the lathe and turn the collar off


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah. Chuck it in the lathe and turn the roll over off. 
Then hammer!!


----------



## farrell

Will do!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Adam I've made a few and I just slam from the cylinder side with a 3lb hammer and punch. Normally less time then chucking it in the lathe. Then a 3/8 pipe thread grabs the lip you are fixing to turn off and will thread in. If I had another barb fitting I'd make a video and show you....very easy. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Shatter the ceramic and all is right in the universe. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## turbo885

farrell said:


> I was gonna work on my spark plug vacuum adapter
> 
> Tryin to decide whether to break as much of the porcelain out as I can then grind it and the collar off
> 
> Or to chuck it in the lathe and turn the collar off


 

you know you can buy them at the parts store for a couple bucks called air hold fittings for changing valve seals


----------



## pioneerguy600

turbo885 said:


> you know you can buy them at the parts store for a couple bucks called air hold fittings for changing valve seals


Yes you can but the fittings required to adapt them to a vac gun are cumbersome, basically need an airline chuck adapted down to a small line in the 1/8" dia range. I much prefer the hose barb fitting, I can easily make 4 in an hour while drinking a couple of beers. They are no where as complicated to do as Adam is making them seem to be.


----------



## turbo885

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes you can but the fittings required to adapt them to a vac gun are cumbersome, basically need an airline chuck adapted down to a small line in the 1/8" dia range. I much prefer the hose barb fitting, I can easily make 4 in an hour while drinking a couple of beers. They are no where as complicated to do as Adam is making them seem to be.


that is what I have an 1/8 or 3/16 hose barb in it no reducers


----------



## pioneerguy600

turbo885 said:


> that is what I have an 1/8 or 3/16 hose barb in it no reducers


Picts?


----------



## turbo885

pioneerguy600 said:


> Picts?


when I get a chance i haven't been getting home till late. I think the barb I used was from a vacuum gauge if I remember right


----------



## farrell

This what I came up with.......







Drilled and tapped

Didn't have no jb weld at the shop so I used epoxy

Don't think there is a chance in hell of it leaking!

Can always make another!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> This what I came up with.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drilled and tapped
> 
> Didn't have no jb weld at the shop so I used epoxy
> 
> Don't think there is a chance in hell of it leaking!
> 
> Can always make another!


That ought to do it!!!
Hey Adam.


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night all


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Night all



Day/night Rob .


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Robin, how much snow do you have up there? Maybe more Sunday night.


Not a lot Bobby......probably 5-6" of fluff......I think you guys got more of it than we did....watching Sun night and Mon now....


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> This what I came up with.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drilled and tapped
> 
> Didn't have no jb weld at the shop so I used epoxy
> 
> Don't think there is a chance in hell of it leaking!
> 
> Can always make another!



Looks good, that will work fine, just need to put a crush washer like a regular sparkplug has on it or even better an O ring so it seals against the cylinder head.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks good, that will work fine, just need to put a crush washer like a regular sparkplug has on it or even better an O ring so it seals against the cylinder head.



I just had them off so i could work on it and not ruin them!

I can see an o-ring bein better


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Not a lot Bobby......probably 5-6" of fluff......I think you guys got more of it than we did....watching Sun night and Mon now....


Yah for a change. But you've been colder overall as usual! 
Was just up in Salem, NH and it is colder here and we have more snow! Crazy....


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. 
Hope you're doing well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good evening, well it evening up here and the sun has gone down again, the days are getting longer but still too short for lot of outdoor activities.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John.
> Hope you're doing well.


Not to bad , being a lazy Slug ! LOL


----------



## cheeves

Hey John!! 
Stayin' warm?


----------



## nk14zp

Evening all.


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Hey John!!
> Stayin' warm?


Bout the only thing I am doing ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

nk14zp said:


> Evening all.


Hey Dale!!
Hey Bob!!!


----------



## tbone75

Fresh cut fries with malt vinegar on them !! Homemade shredded chicken samiches !


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## tbone75

So ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Fresh cut fries with malt vinegar on them !! Homemade shredded chicken samiches !


I didn't get any.......


----------



## dancan

I just threw some fresh cut maple in the furnace , I'll save you a piece if you want .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I just threw some fresh cut maple in the furnace , I'll save you a piece if you want .


You so good to me!!!!!


----------



## sachsmo

Unc,

Slackez, where's the luv around here?

Har har, Friday morning we were at -13, Duluth MN was sitting at a balmy 0, damned global warming is freezing my 'nads off!


----------



## dancan

It's not called "Global Warming" any more , it's called "Climate Change" .


----------



## sachsmo

YUP!

takes centuries for global warming,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ice ages can come on in a matter of years.

Screw with the oceans 'conveyor belts' and watch the British isles turn into a glacier.

(it's gotta be true I saws it on Tee Vee!)


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still morning here, nice one to, sun out bright and temps on the rise, dang snow still hanging on the trees, need some wind to knock it off....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl snowing here ! YUK !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl snowing here ! YUK !!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Stihl snowing here ! YUK !!


Stopped here!


----------



## Stihl 041S

No snow here. 
Clear for days


----------



## farrell

Snowin here still


----------



## Cantdog

Afternoon All......Real nice day here.....wife and I took the dogs down to the ocean and took a mile walk along the beaches, granite points and inlets......water was flat calm....and bright blue....the mountains of Mount Desert across the bay and the smaller islands all capped in snow under a blazing blue sky.....never saw a soul.......days like this remind me why I still live here.....


----------



## dancan

Sounds like a great day Robin !
A fella needs an epiphany every now and then to keep things real .


----------



## dancan

I followed the breadcrumbs today and got me some more of that Stihl cut wood 







Sasquatch showed up with his 0h26 and production tripled 






He walk too fast , I couldn't get any closer for a clear pic .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I followed the breadcrumbs today and got me some more of that Stihl cut wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasquatch showed up with his 0h26 and production tripled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He walk too fast , I couldn't get any closer for a clear pic .


Looks like Ron Popeil. 
He wants his sled back.....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I followed the breadcrumbs today and got me some more of that Stihl cut wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasquatch showed up with his 0h26 and production tripled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He walk too fast , I couldn't get any closer for a clear pic .



Looks like a nice day there ! You and Robin both had good days !


----------



## dancan

John , all days are good days , some are just more pleasurable and memorable than others


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> John , all days are good days , some are just more pleasurable and memorable than others



That's a lie DanO!

I remember three of the worst days of my life like they were yesterday!

Hope to never relive them!

And try not to think of them!

But there has been far more good days than bad!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I followed the breadcrumbs today and got me some more of that Stihl cut wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasquatch showed up with his 0h26 and production tripled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He walk too fast , I couldn't get any closer for a clear pic .



It was a very nice day, got a workout without going to a gym.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Crickets....


----------



## tbone75

Slugs goin ta bed ! Arther is back !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Slugs goin ta bed ! Arther is back !


Oh Kwap !!!!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Slugs goin ta bed ! Arther is back !



Put a Huskee hat on backwards and kick Arther in the nads ........ Ancient Swedish remedy ....Might work .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Put a Huskee hat on backwards and kick Arther in the nads ........ Ancient Swedish remedy ....Might work .


Sure wish it would ! Dirty SOB won't let me sleep !


----------



## tbone75

Only got a Stihl hat or Eeko hats ! No Husky hats !!


----------



## dancan

I know a guy , who know's a guy , no names ......


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t know anybody with a Husquee hat n I really don`t want to....


----------



## Cantdog

Whoa!!! We wuz at the very bottom of page 1......having lunch....back to the shop....


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon !!


----------



## palbin

A bit neardish, but (/lite nördigt, men):


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , universal foreign handicap label ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can see another very nice 026 coming together in my future. Am I physic?


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!!! Know why you've never ever, ever seen a Stihl Racing Cap?????..........HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHah.....HA!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can see another very nice 026 coming together in my future. Am I physic?


OK 026 man....good friend called today and said his new to him 026 drools oil when sitting on the shelf pretty bad. Any thoughts where to look?


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> OK 026 man....good friend called today and said his new to him 026 drools oil when sitting on the shelf pretty bad. Any thoughts where to look?



Check the name plate......change that.... and the leak will go away.....LOL!!!


----------



## nk14zp

tl:dr


----------



## dancan

nk14zp said:


> tl:dr



Cole's notes for you then , 
Palbin showed us the hat that they made him wear before he got on the short bus ....


----------



## tbone75

Evening fellers !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> OK 026 man....good friend called today and said his new to him 026 drools oil when sitting on the shelf pretty bad. Any thoughts where to look?



Yup!!


----------



## tbone75

He may tell ya in bout 10 more post , maybe ? LOL


----------



## dancan

Short bus pick everybody up and forget me ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Short bus pick everybody up and forget me ?



Nope.....we had a flat on the short bus....taking a lot of time...we's all arguing 'bout "Righty Tighty...Lefty Loosey"....even number onboard right now so we's like congress.........stalemate.........It think Ron's about to start a "Phillybuster".....be a while yet.....


----------



## dancan

I'll start walkin then ...


----------



## tbone75

I rode the short bus a few times ! Was a little different !! LOL Save that story for the GTG , too much typing !


----------



## dancan

Daum long cold walk , even gots sea smoke in the harbor .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> I rode the short bus a few times ! Was a little different !! LOL Save that story for the GTG , too much typing !


Most of us can probably relate.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## sachsmo

Balmy -13 here.

Which way to the beach?


----------



## tbone75

Only -2 here this morning. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Whoa page 2 warning!!! 

Glad we are all slacking!


----------



## Cantdog

Nice sunny day on the roof.......+20 "Merican....NW wind 15-20 mph......Thrill Factor about -10-15....but me??......tucked in on a south facing valley...direct sunshine...outta the wind......soldering up aprons and bending up step flashings on this big fieldstone chimney....be soldering the counter flashings down tomorrow......may get this section done before the next storm Thurs.....may not.....the boys have a fair amount of woven cedar ridge cap to get on yet...good day over all...no saw work today..


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## tbone75

Yep , slacker I is !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hmmm....you is.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Long night.
Taking the wow(multiple plane bends) out of a 4 inch diameter shaft takes some finesse.
Go too far and more problems.


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey Rob!


Hey Adam. 
How's the green button??


----------



## farrell

Idk?

I is home now!

One machine bein a real azz ache!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Single digit by the time I drive home.


----------



## dancan

0 out there , more Stihl cut wood in the furnace


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> 0 out there , more Stihl cut wood in the furnace


Yeah!!!!!
Hey Dan.


----------



## Cantdog

+3 here.........slept 9 full hrs......cookstove nearly out.....main stove was all but out.....caught just in time....'nuther day at the copper mine in the sky...


----------



## dancan

Heatwave on the way for friday , 45 with some sort of shyte falling outta the sky thursday into friday .
Hey Rob !
I don't think Robin would like the Costa Rican copper mines , too hot for him you know , bein of "that age" and all , acclimatized to that rock bound climate and all , might just not be good for his system ......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Heatwave on the way for friday , 45 with some sort of shyte falling outta the sky thursday into friday .
> Hey Rob !
> I don't think Robin would like the Costa Rican copper mines , too hot for him you know , bein of "that age" and all , acclimatized to that rock bound climate and all , might just not be good for his system ......



You're right....Probably not.......but the only copper work I'm planning there is on my "Copper Tone" tan...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> +3 here.........slept 9 full hrs......cookstove nearly out.....main stove was all but out.....caught just in time....'nuther day at the copper mine in the sky...


9 hrs !!! How the hell you manage that ??


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> 9 hrs !!! How the hell you manage that ??



Dunno......usually 6 hrs +-......working out on the roof must have been the difference.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Long night.
> Taking the wow(multiple plane bends) out of a 4 inch diameter shaft takes some finesse.
> Go too far and more problems.


You are just the guy for it.

Sent from my Torque smart phone with no Torque!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Dunno......usually 6 hrs +-......working out on the roof must have been the difference.....



Half my problem could be no working out ! Nothing much I can do bout it either !


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## sachsmo

dancan said:


> Heatwave on the way for friday , 45 with some sort of shyte falling outta the sky thursday into friday .
> Hey Rob !
> I don't think Robin would like the Costa Rican copper mines , too hot for him you know , bein of "that age" and all , acclimatized to that rock bound climate and all , might just not be good for his system ......




Take back your cold arse air you Canuks.

-10 or worse here the last few nights, and yeah that's Fahrenheit eh?


----------



## Cantdog

Lunch...back to the roof...


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> You're right....Probably not.......but the only copper work I'm planning there is on my "Copper Tone" tan...LOL!!




Photos of the sites would be nice ....... No selfies please ....Jus sayin....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still cold here tonight, woodbox full and a nice fire burning inside, think I will just stay inside.


----------



## anlrolfe

This may be a "can of worms", but why is there such low opinion about "clam shell" style engines? Straight up, they are NOT a "Pro Grade". I get that. Their design makes tear down difficult and modification nearly impossible when compared to the custom porting that can be done on other Pro grade saws. Isn't that just a trade off for the simplistic design allowing for reduced machining and for a more economical price point? To put it simple, it is what it is!

I think of this like the Google Chrome book that I'm banging out this text on. It's a Linux based operating system with a modest processor and meager amount of main memory. It has no CD drive and if I decided to partake in online gaming, software would be limited or uncompatible with the operating system. I can not install an advanced video card like in a desktop computer or enhanced motherboard w/ new bigger CPU. Its a net(Chrome)book! It is what it is! At best I can add 1-memory module and ensure that I have a good network connection.....

I think of all these computer examples like 1) muffler mod. 2) Well tuned carb. 3) Fresh filters(air, gas & oil).

If I want a computer that I can hack & mod I'll go with a full sized desktop but for now I'm still banging away on my Chrome book.

AR


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Still cold here tonight, woodbox full and a nice fire burning inside, think I will just stay inside.


Same here!!


----------



## dancan

Split up a bunch of that stihl cut maple and dead standing spruce and restocked the porch 
You're right , cold out there and 2" of snow changing over to 2" of rain by tomorrow night .....WTF


----------



## dancan

AR , use SRWare Iron for a chrome browser sub if the chromebook will let you install .
A browser mod for your plastic clamshell LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Split up a bunch of that stihl cut maple and dead standing spruce and restocked the porch
> You're right , cold out there and 2" of snow changing over to 2" of rain by tomorrow night .....WTF



I gave you a toot on the way past, on my way home. Seen the axe being used....


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I gave you a toot on the way past, on my way home. Seen the axe being used....



Seen you going up the hill .
Just before you passed by someone else had just driven by , musta just got back from a Bob Marley tour LOL
I like the axe , the PA50 works very well on the stuff that the X25 bounces off of .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Photos of the sites would be nice ....... No selfies please ....Jus sayin....


See what I can do....stihl haven't managed to post any Scotland/Ireland pics yet.....slackair!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> See what I can do....stihl haven't managed to post any Scotland/Ireland pics yet.....slackair!!!!


Yep ,, Slacker !!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Talk about slackers..... Raining and nasty out there.. I'm in my office. I can youtube like a champ right now but I think I"ll make use of the new parts washer and the bucket of 394 that happens to be behind the seat of the truck!! Who was thinking ahead tonight???


----------



## Jimmy in NC

anlrolfe said:


> This may be a "can of worms", but why is there such low opinion about "clam shell" style engines? Straight up, they are NOT a "Pro Grade". I get that. Their design makes tear down difficult and modification nearly impossible when compared to the custom porting that can be done on other Pro grade saws. Isn't that just a trade off for the simplistic design allowing for reduced machining and for a more economical price point? To put it simple, it is what it is!
> 
> I think of this like the Google Chrome book that I'm banging out this text on. It's a Linux based operating system with a modest processor and meager amount of main memory. It has no CD drive and if I decided to partake in online gaming, software would be limited or uncompatible with the operating system. I can not install an advanced video card like in a desktop computer or enhanced motherboard w/ new bigger CPU. Its a net(Chrome)book! It is what it is! At best I can add 1-memory module and ensure that I have a good network connection.....
> 
> I think of all these computer examples like 1) muffler mod. 2) Well tuned carb. 3) Fresh filters(air, gas & oil).
> 
> If I want a computer that I can hack & mod I'll go with a full sized desktop but for now I'm still banging away on my Chrome book.
> 
> AR



Absolutely nothing. They actually make a pretty good saw and while ported saws are nice, more can be had in the chain than the motor. Good chain AND good motor, pure beast. For most home cutters and even a good bit of the urban commercial cutters, they couldn't see a difference. Normally a clam shell is little more bulky and a tad heavier. If they were total junk, they'd quit making them long ago.


----------



## dancan

I see Jimmy is in a state of excited delirium from the lack of sleep ......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Snow effects some people like that.......

Hey Dan.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I see Jimmy is in a state of excited delirium from the lack of sleep ......


"Snow Blind"...LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> "Snow Blind"...LOL!!!


Hey Lad!!
The dealer had inside plate and a Decomp should I ever need one. Lol
The boy loves JonseredS. 
Won't sell them anymore. No S on them.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

Any of you fellas in need of a new 24" 3/8 .058 small mount husky bar?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Sorry. I was asleep. 
Back on page one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a mess coming our way, mostly rain so the forecast says.


----------



## dancan

I stocked up on beer and spuds so I'm ready


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey All.....


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam.

They closed our shop today.

Everybody has to work Monday to make it up.


----------



## farrell

Hell they would never close our shop like ever!


----------



## Stihl 041S

They aren't equipped to handle snow in Maryland.

They have sent office folks home at noon and had 2nd shift come in. 

Got in trouble with big wigs for that one.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> They aren't equipped to handle snow in Maryland.



Obviously

They expect us to work even if we are dead or dieing!


----------



## tbone75

Slug is gettin tired !

Think I will go to bed for a couple hours , I hope !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Early to bed. 
Long day tomorrow. 
Hey All.


----------



## dancan

Night Rob .
Well our weathermegadoom ended up as lotsa rain and wind and the forecast over the weekend seems to have changed overnight to the chance of running some Stihls for Saturday and Sunday


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Night Rob .
> Well our weathermegadoom ended up as lotsa rain and wind and the forecast over the weekend seems to have changed overnight to the chance of running some Stihls for Saturday and Sunday


Ya should try one of that other guys Dollies to run ! Maybe even a Pioneer !!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Cantdog

Lunch.....break.....then back to relocating 3-4" of whitish heavy slush......almost blue.....reminds me of Smurf Snow......


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon !!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Lunch.....break.....then back to relocating 3-4" of whitish heavy slush......almost blue.....reminds me of Smurf Snow......


Ron went over there to take a leak ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Saved from the depths of Page Two......

Hey All


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
Drinkin the beer before it disappears , the spuds have eyes and I caught them lookin at the reserves .....


----------



## tbone75

Evening fellers.


----------



## cheeves

Another storm coming! Supposed to get the most snow right here on the coast! A foot! Don't need it! What a winter!!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Another storm coming! Supposed to get the most snow right here on the coast! A foot! Don't need it! What a winter!!


Good luck Bobby !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been very mild today, several degrees above freezing, but the temp is dropping quickly and some snow flurries are falling. Sposed to be a sunny day tomorrow.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

How`s it going uncle Rob??


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> How`s it going uncle Rob??


Hey Jerry. 
High panic at work. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry.
> High panic at work. Lol


 Short handed?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Short handed?


The order of long hands is on back order until April.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just waiting on a box coming from Ohier for some 026 parts so I can assemble the latest 026 I am building, this is number 4 since Christmas.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Short handed?


They got rid of all OT for 2 months. 
Work built up.daah


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> They got rid of all OT for 2 months.
> Work built up.daah



It has a habit of doing that when its been necessary for an extended period of time to get product done and out the door.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> It has a habit of doing that when its been necessary for an extended period of time to get product done and out the door.


We have been working OT for years.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> We have been working OT for years.


 Then it is very evident to me that they need more competent employees working regular hours to get the jobs completed on time. Sometimes it also means expansion of the shop including more equipment.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Then it is very evident to me that they need more competent employees working regular hours to get the jobs completed on time. Sometimes it also means expansion of the shop including more equipment.


It is just so much cheaper to work fewer employees OT. 
If you have ones that will.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to the top. 
No snow yet. 
Supposed to get it at midnight. 
Liars........


----------



## dancan

Fire the liars !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Liar the fires!!!!!

Snow at the end of an hours drive.


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> It is just so much cheaper to work fewer employees OT.
> If you have ones that will.


They did the same chit where I worked a lot !! Or hire more , then just lay them off a few weeks later. Now they just bring in temps , pay them crap wages,no benefits or anything else. Tell them lies about maybe hiring them full time if they do good. Never hired the first one in the 5 yrs. they had done it while I was there ! Union let them do it ?? UAW is one big joke ! No wonder there loosing members right and left ! The rep they sent over to help us with that last contract while I was there got us one right up the azz ! Mgmt. was making jokes about them leaving money on the table !! After that word got out , that rep was never seen again in the plant ! He musta knew better than to show his face ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Calm before the storm day, real nice out there right now so I have to find something to do while its so nice outside. Got rain and snow coming later today, hope it stays away til after dark.


----------



## tbone75

Never seems to stay away long nuff Jerry. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never seems to stay away long nuff Jerry. LOL



Goes away one day and its back in a couple days, good thing some goes away in between snow falls or we would be very deep in snow.


----------



## tbone75

Sure wish this chit round here would go away fer good !


----------



## farrell

I all excited!

Suppose to be in the 40s this week!

Yay!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I all excited!
> 
> Suppose to be in the 40s this week!
> 
> Yay!



That will melt some snow, I hope it stays cold here for a few more weeks and the ice on the lakes does not melt early.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did some grinding on the 026 P&C this afternoon, the port shapes were not to my liking so reshaped them and did a lot of aluminum relocating out from behind the transfer bridge on up to the upper transfers, extended the uppers over toward the intake side and reshaped the pocket to direct the charge .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did some grinding on the 026 P&C this afternoon, the port shapes were not to my liking so reshaped them and did a lot of aluminum relocating out from behind the transfer bridge on up to the upper transfers, extended the uppers over toward the intake side and reshaped the pocket to direct the charge .


Bet that little bugger will run now !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bet that little bugger will run now !



I am really anxious to hear this one start up, it will have every trick I know put into this one but I am keeping it sane as a work saw. A few guys I converse with about porting have a 026 that turns up 20.000 RPM , it wouldn`t last long flat out for a long cut but does real well in a 3 cut race.


----------



## Cantdog

http://www.goes.noaa.gov/ECIR4.html

Check this out!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> http://www.goes.noaa.gov/ECIR4.html
> 
> Check this out!!!


That`s a huge storm!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a huge storm!


Boy..... it covers a lot of area......if you animate the loop it's pumping right into midcoast Maine......from down pretty near the Bahamas!!! Bet you guys get some of this!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Boy..... it covers a lot of area......if you animate the loop it's pumping right into midcoast Maine......from down pretty near the Bahamas!!! Bet you guys get some of this!!!


 Thank Lad. 
We're running out of snow here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Boy..... it covers a lot of area......if you animate the loop it's pumping right into midcoast Maine......from down pretty near the Bahamas!!! Bet you guys get some of this!!!



They forecast 30 cm of rain for us with some snow and freezing rain mixed in.


----------



## Cantdog

Page II...... ZZZZZZZzzzzlackerZZZZzzzzz!!! Wusa problem?? ZZZZZZZZZZZZnowbound???????


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Page II...... ZZZZZZZzzzzlackerZZZZzzzzz!!! Wusa problem?? ZZZZZZZZZZZZnowbound???????


Mongo sorry. 
Posting in the 070/090 thread. 
And driving. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

How's Robin this morning.


----------



## sachsmo

dancan said:


> Fire the liars !




I wish we could 'tar and feather' our political 'representatives' down here.

Might make them do their job eh?


Man I had to blow some drifts that blew into the drive, that stuff was so hard I could walk on top of it.

Calling for the '60s here by the end o' the week.

AND rain, we are going to have some serious flooding fo' sure. The snow cover is so compacted it is getting real close to inch for inch of water content.


How do we ship it to Californication???????????????????????????????????


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> How's Robin this morning.



Good Unc.....stoves are full...coffee's on the Jonsereds fed cookstove....calm 73 inside...27 outside snow w/blowing snow.....


----------



## sachsmo

My apologies to Uncle Rob fer 'jackin his thread.


Oh wait it was his saw but it was 'Materminds' thread.



I am surely a person with no social skills

Nor do I posses internet etiquette.



Good Day!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Good Unc.....stoves are full...coffee's on the Jonsereds fed cookstove....calm 73 inside...27 outside snow w/blowing snow.....


And all is right with the world. 
Have a good one Lad.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jerry!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> And all is right with the world.
> Have a good one Lad.



U2 Unc!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> U2 Unc!!


Thank you Lad. 
I'm gonna retire to the calm of the JonseredS thread. 
S makes a difference.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry!!!!



Hey uncle Rob! When you getting your saw back from the monkey with a gun?


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> My apologies to Uncle Rob fer 'jackin his thread.
> 
> 
> Oh wait it was his saw but it was 'Materminds' thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I am surely a person with no social skills
> 
> Nor do I posses internet etiquette.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Day!



Not that much different from the rest of us!!....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob! When you getting your saw back from the monkey with a gun?


I may road trip down with a Slug. He wants to thank Randy in person.


----------



## sachsmo

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not that much different from the rest of us!!....LOL


That's why I keep the good company here.

Don't think there is a better bunch of souls on the interweb.


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> That's why I keep the good company here.
> 
> Don't think there is a better bunch of souls on the interweb.


You got that right Mo !! 
Best bunch anywhere around , right here !


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## dancan

Day pass , public library and access to the internet Mo


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Day pass , public library and access to the internet Mo




Yeah butt....I bet you was caught smoking in the boyz room.....pass denied.......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Day pass , public library and access to the internet Mo


Who let you loose ?

Someone call the hospital !! ( Nut Ward) LMAO !!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Thank you Lad.
> I'm gonna retire to the calm of the JonseredS thread.
> S makes a difference.


Yes the S makes all the difference....LOL!!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Goes away one day and its back in a couple days, good thing some goes away in between snow falls or we would be very deep in snow.


Comin' down at at least an inch an hour. Wind has started to pick up. Supposed to be gusts up to 50 later tonight. I'll hear it if it does and wake up. Have a skylight over head where I sleep. But right now there's close to 6"s out there. It should get to you early hours tomorrow morn


Cantdog said:


> Good Unc.....stoves are full...coffee's on the Jonsereds fed cookstove....calm 73 inside...27 outside snow w/blowing snow.....


Cleanin' up a bit over a foot here! You'll probably get more! Lost power for a couple of hours and started the generator but the juice came back on! Waste of time really!!
Been out there twice for 21/2 hours blowin' and shoveling snow and still have a lot more to do! At least the old Ariens is running well!!
Take care up there!! It'll get colder too after storm moves thru!


----------



## Cantdog

Go easy Bobby......take a break now and again....it'll stihl be there later!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Bobby.....did you see this one?? This is another of my cousins (other side of the family from Linda)
taking Max the Llama to the island in Feb couple yrs ago....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

Here's one of 
my splitter operator on break........in warmer times too!!!


----------



## Cantdog

EEEEEEEK!!!! Very bottom of page 1.......sharpen up ssssslackahs!!!


----------



## dancan

I was busy , not slackin , I run some mix through the 0h26 and got a load of nice stihl cut maple home and put away 
Effin windy up on the hill , wind thrill down to 5 Merican .


----------



## farrell

Dan your jred is feelin neglected!

You should send it to me and I will give it a proper home!


----------



## Mastermind

I thought you guys moved away........quit getting email notes and thought the thread was dead. 

I reckon I'm the damn slacker here.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mastermind said:


> I thought you guys moved away........quit getting email notes and thought the thread was dead.
> 
> I reckon I'm the damn slacker here.


And it's going on your Permanent Record!!!
Hey Randy.


----------



## farrell

Hey Randy!

We all play the back and forth game!

We can't let the best thread on AS die!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey Randy!
> 
> We all play the back and forth game!
> 
> We can't let the best thread on AS die!


That sounds dirty......


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> That sounds dirty......



Maybe it is.........

Maybe it's not.........


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Maybe it is.........
> 
> Maybe it's not.........


How's your Green Button pushing finger?
Need a brace?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> How's your Green Button pushing finger?
> Need a brace?



Not to bad so far tonight!

Think I'm good thanks


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Not to bad so far tonight!
> 
> Think I'm good thanks



Maybe we need a Safety Committee to study over use??


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Maybe we need a Safety Committee to study over use??



Possibly?

May develop arthur or carpal


----------



## Mastermind

I'm grindin......laterz.


----------



## farrell

Have fun!


----------



## tbone75

You don't want Arther !! Dirty SOB got me in the knee today , almost had to get the OL to help my back up the steps ! Guess I am done fer the day .
Was grinding on this 350 for my Nephew. LOL


----------



## farrell

Oh that chit is already startin in places ol'buddy


----------



## tbone75

Trying different bits this time. Gotta try them some more before I know fer sure ?
Just getting started on it. Pic got blurry ?
Don't look nothing like the ones Randy does ! LOL But it stihl works !


----------



## farrell

I have a couple nice burrs but to big for the dremel

Think I sent you some?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Oh that chit is already startin in places ol'buddy


Yer to young fer that already !! Good luck !!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I have a couple nice burrs but to big for the dremel
> 
> Think I sent you some?


You was or did ? I can't member ? Need to get a couple more single cut tapered round nose 1/4" bits. LOL Seems to be the best to use.


----------



## dancan

Mastermind said:


> ..........I reckon I'm the damn slacker here.



I read it on the internet so it must be true ......


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You was or did ? I can't member ? Need to get a couple more single cut tapered round nose 1/4" bits. LOL Seems to be the best to use.



Thot I sent them with the last round of parts I sent ya?

Blue plastic tubes bout 3" long

Maybe I sent em to Ron?


----------



## Mastermind

John, is that a 1/4 collet in that back handpiece?


----------



## Mastermind

That's the H44T?


----------



## tbone75

Yep , sure is Randy , 1/4" & I think its the H44T Came with 3 different collets


----------



## farrell

I want an air powered grinder but compressor ain't big enough

Have to get a bigger one!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I want an air powered grinder but compressor ain't big enough
> 
> Have to get a bigger one!


Just get a larger slave tank. 
Let's ya grind longer.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Just get a larger slave tank.
> Let's ya grind longer.



All I gots currently is a lil crapsman 3 gallon pancake compressor

Maybe someday i can get something bigger?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Thot I sent them with the last round of parts I sent ya?
> 
> Blue plastic tubes bout 3" long
> 
> Maybe I sent em to Ron?


Don't think I got them ? Don't have any blue tubes like that .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey!! AS is back on line. 

Down for hours....


----------



## tbone75

Didn't know dat ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah. 
Around 2:10. 
Check post times.


----------



## dancan

Sorry , I didn't know what that switch was for , didn't think it did anything .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Sorry , I didn't know what that switch was for , didn't think it did anything .


I'm telling Mom!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm telling Mom!!!!!


Mom will kick his azz !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

My mom is 94 and she can still scare me.....


----------



## tbone75

Mom's always do that ! They brought you in , they can take you out ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Some the posts from last night are missing


----------



## Stihl 041S

Whole threads are missing from yesterday


----------



## tbone75

WOW , AS just keeps screwing up !! ??


----------



## cheeves

Late Good Morning Folks! T you got snow coming or it's already snowin'! Haven't cleaned up from the more than a foot we just got and your storm is moving in tonight!! Unreal!! Might have to go Online for some NFL Steroids!!! 
Wonder how much Robin got? See yah all in a bit! Take care!


----------



## tbone75

Nothing here yet Bobby ! Stihl got sun shine ! May get snow,sleet & freezing rain tonight and tomorrow , 2" to 4" of snow with it !

Had nuff of this winter chit ! Come on summer !! LOL


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> Some the posts from last night are missing



Yup, I put up a nice pic and nice reply on one of the forums ......Gone


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz squared!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Site is like a yoyo. 
Up and down.


----------



## dancan

Must be on Autotune tryin to compensate for an air leak .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Must be on Autotune tryin to compensate for an air leak .



Yeah......................................a lower end "air leak"........me thinks..............phew!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers !!


----------



## farrell

Mornin slackerz!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Nothing here yet Bobby ! Stihl got sun shine ! May get snow,sleet & freezing rain tonight and tomorrow , 2" to 4" of snow with it !
> 
> Had nuff of this winter chit ! Come on summer !! LOL


Robin, this last System doesn't last long!! Started around 11:30AM and already dyin' out! Only about 2-3'"s!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hmm....must be a squeal system.


----------



## tbone75

Slack as all get out over here ! Can't understand why ?


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Robin, this last System doesn't last long!! Started around 11:30AM and already dyin' out! Only about 2-3'"s!



Yeah..just starting in here.....4-8" they are calling for right along the down east coast.....Great!!! 'Nuther 3-5 tomorrow night........


----------



## tbone75

Rain Thurs. then snow next Tues. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Y'all kidding??? Page II?????????.........................................................Again?????...............


----------



## tbone75

Nuttin but slackers over here !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Can`t even find this thread in the open forum, what has happened to this site?


----------



## tbone75

Sure taint working fer chit ?


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can`t even find this thread in the open forum, what has happened to this site?




It is there now, but the forum is extremely slow these days! 

Really hard to find anything to fight about......


----------



## farrell

Evenin kids!


----------



## Cantdog

UMmmmmHmmmm......slack...


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZzzzlackerZZZzzzz stihl ZZZZZzzzzlacking I see.....shame to see this ol' thread keel over at a mere 5866 pages........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. 
Night all


----------



## dancan

Night Rob , the Zzzlackeristsite lull you to sleep with the talk of "My Husqwee is the best with this 20" blade " ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Oh my what a big blade! My brother's cousin's buddy put a 6' blade on his Pool-and Wild Thing! It was the badest chainsaw around!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin super slackerz!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> ZZZZZzzzlackerZZZzzzz stihl ZZZZZzzzzlacking I see.....shame to see this ol' thread keel over at a mere 5866 pages........


Sure is , thought it may go to 10,000 pages !


----------



## cheeves

Better Post before it goes to the second Page!!
Robin getting freezing rain. Should be turning to snow in a minute!


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Better Post before it goes to the second Page!!
> Robin getting freezing rain. Should be turning to snow in a minute!


Nope no rain here Bobby.......beautiful morning today.....clear...calm....not a ripple on the water....islands all capped in white from last night's 8" of snow....clouded up this afternoon and started to snow again just around dark.....'Nuther 3-5" tonight.......rain coming in Fri they say....high of 41....


----------



## dancan

We've pretty much got the same forecast , snow , freezing rain tonight , tomorrow , snow , rain on Friday and a chainsaw runnin firewood gatherin sunny 45 degree weekend


----------



## Cantdog

About 3" on the ground since sunset.......didn't bother relocating snow at the shop today....get both storms tomorrow.....getting tired of relocating snow...gonna relocate myself and my splitter operator to a warmer place soon.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sure is , thought it may go to 10,000 pages !


AS seems to be better now. 
Hey John.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> AS seems to be better now.
> Hey John.


Hey Rob !! 
Yep , seems to have caught up with my dial up ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Rob , hows yas doins ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Just dealing with life.


----------



## dancan

Can I bore out my new Wildthing so it can hold a 24" blade ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Can I bore out my new Wildthing so it can hold a 24" blade ?


Well......you can..but...........................?

'Nuther 4" of heavy wet snow to relocate this morning....gonna be a nice day though...sunny high 41....breezy west wind later....gonna be way chitty tomorrow......rain, freezing rain, sleet, snow..........GOOD times!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Well......you can..but...........................?
> 
> 'Nuther 4" of heavy wet snow to relocate this morning....gonna be a nice day though...sunny high 41....breezy west wind later....gonna be way chitty tomorrow......rain, freezing rain, sleet, snow..........GOOD times!!!


Have fun Lad. 
I'm gonna watch the snow melt.


----------



## Cantdog

U2 Unc!!! I have a feeling we'll be shrinking the piles some the next couple days too.......but there will stihl be plenty.....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Can I bore out my new Wildthing so it can hold a 24" blade ?



I gots me a 48" on muh wildthingy !


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Chilly start here 27* and freezy fog

Suppose to gets to 45* today


----------



## Cantdog

Been relocating snow all morning.....lunch break.....off to the job for the afternoon.....


----------



## tbone75

I cleaned up the shop a little. Put crap away,trashed some crap,hung up some new crap, just played with crap ! LOL 
Body feels like crap stihl , even after 2 pills . Gonna be another 3 pill day before I feel good I guess ? Its a crappy day out there , can't spect to feel good ! LOL

OL just got a new JOB !! No idea what they do there , but she starts tomorrow ? 8am - 4pm , only 9.00 an hr. to start ! Not very good , but its a full time job !! 40 min. drive from here , she won't like that after the 10 min. drive she had for 25 yrs. LOL Gonna look the place up to see what they do there ? She don't even know ?? Think I would know what it was before I applied there !


----------



## dancan

Tell her congrats on the job......... Regardless of what it is lol

Sent via the string and tin can .


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Well......you can..but...........................?
> 
> 'Nuther 4" of heavy wet snow to relocate this morning....gonna be a nice day though...sunny high 41....breezy west wind later....gonna be way chitty tomorrow......rain, freezing rain, sleet, snow..........GOOD times!!!


Yah, and I gotta drive up to Boston in my old Chevy wood truck!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

I got to go to work. 
Crankin my handles...


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I got to go to work.
> Crankin my handles...



Have fun Rob!

I pushin "green button"!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to da top


----------



## pioneerguy600

Found this thread at the bottom of the page, back to the top.


----------



## dancan

TTT


Slackerz !!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin slackerz!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers...waiting on rain today. Heck of a squal line moving through they say.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning slackers...waiting on rain today. Heck of a squal line moving through they say.


Went through here yesterday and last night. Nasty chit !!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Went through here yesterday and last night. Nasty chit !!


T, sent you a PM! Found out in Boston today new pain drug out! May be good? I'll get more info! Later....


----------



## tbone75

Sounded real good Bobby ! You hear about stuff long before I do around here ! Dang hick town ! LOL But this is where I like it !LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Snow, sleet, rain today.......didn't do a blessed thing productive....not real motivated....lot of folks close to me have been having bad problems.....Hoss's landlady goes under the knife Tues to remove a lung.....my friend/working partner goes in for heart surgery in three weeks......'nuther friend just got told he has advanced bladder cancer...and if all that wasn't enough the job boss on the job I've subcontracting the copper work......told his wife he had a bad stomach ache yesterday morning...she took him to the emergency room.....when he got there something inside him let go and he bled to death before they could do anything.......very close friend of the general contractor and my wife too they all go back to high school......very nice man and loved by many others too......44 yrs aged...... oh and almost forgot 'nuther guy I've known 45 years and used to ride scooters with passed away in his sleep last Thurs....57 yrs aged......damn....makes me want to crawl in a hole......and pull the hole in after me......


----------



## farrell

Sorry to hear bout all your friends Robin!

Life is too short!

Bad things always happen to the best people!

Prayers with you and yours lil buddy!


----------



## tbone75

Dang Robin , so very sorry to hear all that ! So many so close , just very unreal. All of them very young too !
Sure wish I could do something to help ! I am here if you need anything at all ! Not much else I can do .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam Robin.

I am so sorry. 

Feel helpless.


----------



## dancan

Jebus Robin .
An old school (she had a flame for me) mate's younger brother was playing hockey last tuesday morning , finished the game , got dressed , went to his car , didn't make it . I had lost contact with her , she was one of those over achievers , wealthy family , worked as a lawyer in New York , was it the trade Tower when they set the first bomb off in the underground parking , that set the trigger for ptsd , depression and brought to light schizophrenia that she had . Life sure has its speed bumps .
A neighbour stopped by today and asked the wife if I could go get her husbands van , we only know this elderly couple because they walk their dog past the house and say hi , small chit chat .
He fell down the basement stairs , big gash on his head , she made him go to the hospital , they patched him up but wanted exrays , he didn't know but they didn't like the bruise on his leg , broken fib , he's in a cast and no release till sometime next week , I picked up his van tonight and told them to call me when they release him , I'll pick him up and take him home .
I have another friend that scrimped and save to spend a week in Floridah on the beach so he can start chemotherapy next week and at least have had a week of peace .
Makes me look at the sky and enjoy the colours I see , bright blue with yellow or grey , the moon and stars at night or just the dark .
Tomorrow I will go and cut some wood and enjoy the day but not take it for granted because I do know where I may not have been able to be with any of the above that could happen to me so my troubles are small compared to some .


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks guys......just kinda all at once.....not a durn thing anyone can do.....just the hazards of being alive....had to voice my frustration with the cosmos....

Pouring rain, thunder and lightening here now......headed to the east.....on its way to visit Dan & Jerry....


----------



## dancan

BTW , I just found out that my daughter is real mad at me because her phone is messed and that my phone is better and howcome she can't get a new phone yet and ............ The curveballs of life LOL


----------



## dancan

BTW , I just got an email that my 0h26 arctic will be here next week 
Cosmos realignment


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thanks guys......just kinda all at once.....not a durn thing anyone can do.....just the hazards of being alive....had to voice my frustration with the cosmos....
> 
> Pouring rain, thunder and lightening here now......headed to the east.....on its way to visit Dan & Jerry....



Not looking forward to that chit coming here but it is what it is.
On the losing friends dilemma, I can feel your pain and frustration. Lost most of my childhood and close friends over the years past. Last one was Tom, he passed last spring. The older we get them more of them we lose, just a fact of life, one day it will all end. Till then I just enjoy each and every day I wake up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> BTW , I just got an email that my 0h26 arctic will be here next week
> Cosmos realignment


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Jebus Robin .
> An old school (she had a flame for me) mate's younger brother was playing hockey last tuesday morning , finished the game , got dressed , went to his car , didn't make it . I had lost contact with her , she was one of those over achievers , wealthy family , worked as a lawyer in New York , was it the trade Tower when they set the first bomb off in the underground parking , that set the trigger for ptsd , depression and brought to light schizophrenia that she had . Life sure has its speed bumps .
> A neighbour stopped by today and asked the wife if I could go get her husbands van , we only know this elderly couple because they walk their dog past the house and say hi , small chit chat .
> He fell down the basement stairs , big gash on his head , she made him go to the hospital , they patched him up but wanted exrays , he didn't know but they didn't like the bruise on his leg , broken fib , he's in a cast and no release till sometime next week , I picked up his van tonight and told them to call me when they release him , I'll pick him up and take him home .
> I have another friend that scrimped and save to spend a week in Floridah on the beach so he can start chemotherapy next week and at least have had a week of peace .
> Makes me look at the sky and enjoy the colours I see , bright blue with yellow or grey , the moon and stars at night or just the dark .
> Tomorrow I will go and cut some wood and enjoy the day but not take it for granted because I do know where I may not have been able to be with any of the above that could happen to me so my troubles are small compared to some .



Yeah that kinda stuff brings things into perspective pretty quick......makes you feel privileged for the things you may simply taken for granted......


----------



## pioneerguy600

I may try starting up the latest 026 build saw, it`s still missing a tank vent but I can jury rig something for that. The bigger airfilter requires a shorter two piece tank vent so its on order along with $276. worth of parts from my friendly Stihl dealer....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I may try starting up the latest 026 build saw, it`s still missing a tank vent but I can jury rig something for that. The bigger airfilter requires a shorter two piece tank vent so its on order along with $276. worth of parts from my friendly Stihl dealer....LOL


What ya get a spark plug from there ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Jebus Robin .
> An old school (she had a flame for me) mate's younger brother was playing hockey last tuesday morning , finished the game , got dressed , went to his car , didn't make it . I had lost contact with her , she was one of those over achievers , wealthy family , worked as a lawyer in New York , was it the trade Tower when they set the first bomb off in the underground parking , that set the trigger for ptsd , depression and brought to light schizophrenia that she had . Life sure has its speed bumps .
> A neighbour stopped by today and asked the wife if I could go get her husbands van , we only know this elderly couple because they walk their dog past the house and say hi , small chit chat .
> He fell down the basement stairs , big gash on his head , she made him go to the hospital , they patched him up but wanted exrays , he didn't know but they didn't like the bruise on his leg , broken fib , he's in a cast and no release till sometime next week , I picked up his van tonight and told them to call me when they release him , I'll pick him up and take him home .
> I have another friend that scrimped and save to spend a week in Floridah on the beach so he can start chemotherapy next week and at least have had a week of peace .
> Makes me look at the sky and enjoy the colours I see , bright blue with yellow or grey , the moon and stars at night or just the dark .
> Tomorrow I will go and cut some wood and enjoy the day but not take it for granted because I do know where I may not have been able to be with any of the above that could happen to me so my troubles are small compared to some .


Know a little bit about that stuff Dan ! Stihl glad I don't member most of it in a way , but also stihl feel strange about loosing all them days ! I don't get real serious bout anything now . Going to enjoy everything !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What ya get a spark plug from there ? LOL



No, just my monthly order of gold plated parts fer my rebuilds, mostly small parts that are not worth sourcing out online except for 2 Stihl ES bars , they list for $65. each alone. There is a box of sparkplugs in there though....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Them bars are sure pricey !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Them bars are sure pricey !



They are but you know!! They are Stihl branded so that makes them twice as pricey....LOL Chains are bout $26. each, .325 chisel for 18" bars.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Vewy vewy qwiet......


----------



## farrell

Cause everyone else is sleepy nite nite!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Cause everyone else is sleepy nite nite!


Dam light weights......


----------



## farrell

Bunch o'slackerz


----------



## Stihl 041S

What is the word for a group of slackerzzzzzz?

A murder of Crows........

A congress of Ravens.......

An absence of Slackerzzzzzz??


----------



## farrell

Good question!

I don't have an answer


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Good question!
> 
> I don't have an answer



Of course not.......we're slackin.


----------



## farrell

You gotta point


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> You gotta point


Then I'm not fully slackin.........


----------



## farrell

Oh


----------



## farrell

So you don't have a point?


----------



## farrell

Rob you know where a fella can get rid of a old freezer and tires?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Rob you know where a fella can get rid of a old freezer and tires?


Yank the coolant out and scrap the freezer. $$$$
Tires........dumpster at work?


----------



## farrell

What exactly needs removed from freezer?

Work frowns on throwing things in the dumpster


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> What exactly needs removed from freezer?
> 
> Work frowns on throwing things in the dumpster


The freon has to be properly removed. 
I used to cut the lines off.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> The freon has to be properly removed.
> I used to cut the lines off.



Is that all I have to do is cut the lines or?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Is that all I have to do is cut the lines or?



You can pull the compressor unit out


----------



## farrell

Ok will do


----------



## dancan

Hello , this is the recycle depot calling ......


----------



## tbone75

I'm tellin on Wadam !  

Morning ASers !!


----------



## dancan

42 and overcast here , there's gonna be some mud in the woods today after last nights rains 
Stihl goin


----------



## sachsmo

The content in this thread is mind boggling!


Hey I got my yearly review at work yesterday. 

Aced it as usual, but my objective for next year was company value #7.

#7 states, "Honesty with Grace', I was told my honesty comes out at very in-opportune times???????????????????????

Guess I haven't got to the level where honesty has a certain 'opportune time'?

Some times you can't be real 'graceful' telling someone the truth eh?

Think they're telling me communication meetings are just for communication from the top down? (Har, har, har, YUP nailed 'em to the wall)


----------



## Cantdog

34 and clear as a bell here.....may run down my ice roads today....keep 'em well packed down....other than that gotta make up a new set of rear brake lines and install the rear calipers/pads on the blue Swedish brick. Bought a set of rebuilt rear calipers and when I went to install noticed that the hardward kit that came with had drifted around in the box and cut up one of the boots......had the calipers since Nov....so no warrentee.....bought a rebuild kit just for the boot.....kit has way better boots so I'm gonna replace them all. Have to install the NOS brake master cyl.......didn't really need one but found a NOS one for $30 so why not....I replaced everything else in the entire brake system!! Gotta get the wheels back on this rig!!! Starting to bug me.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> 34 and clear as a bell here.....may run down my ice roads today....keep 'em well packed down....other than that gotta make up a new set of rear brake lines and install the rear calipers/pads on the blue Swedish brick. Bought a set of rebuilt rear calipers and when I went to install noticed that the hardward kit that came with had drifted around in the box and cut up one of the boots......had the calipers since Nov....so no warrentee.....bought a rebuild kit just for the boot.....kit has way better boots so I'm gonna replace them all. Have to install the NOS brake master cyl.......didn't really need one but found a NOS one for $30 so why not....I replaced everything else in the entire brake system!! Gotta get the wheels back on this rig!!! Starting to bug me.......


Gonna drive it to the GTG?


----------



## sachsmo

Hmmm,

had an old BMW 325IC (still have it) parts were always 3 times what they were for the big three.

I may just get her out and plate it this Summer, or just sell it.

I retired it 2 years back from daily commuting, got another beater from my big bro' (at the family discount)

That bimmer came from him too, he's always looked out for his 'little' brother.

Not a BMW type, but that lil' dude impressed me over the 10 years I drove it 55+ miles a day.

237,000 on the clock and she still has 155 compression!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Gonna drive it to the GTG?



Dunno.......maybe.....packed full of same era Swede saws!!!!! LOL!!!


What would be better is that '68 Saab SW.......but that ain't happening until a complete tear down/resto.


----------



## Cantdog

Of course I could always bring Hoss and Canso............


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Of course I could always bring Hoss and Canso............View attachment 334993


You would fit right in round here ! LOL Least in the summer , they sell baked good along the roads down here. Bunch of them just North of me.


----------



## sachsmo

Cantdog said:


> View attachment 334991
> View attachment 334992
> View attachment 334991
> 
> 
> Dunno.......maybe.....packed full of same era Swede saws!!!!! LOL!!!
> 
> 
> What would be better is that '68 Saab SW.......but that ain't happening until a complete tear down/resto.




wanna race?


----------



## sachsmo




----------



## Cantdog

sachsmo said:


> wanna race?


LOL!!!! Probably not!!! She's not a real powerhouse!!! Hoss or the Saab 96....the dog on the other hand is quite quick!!!


----------



## sachsmo

Buddy of mine had an Opel Cadet when we were kids, that thing was to the floor,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ALWAYS!

But you could drive all day and all night on 5 bucks worth of gas har, har.


----------



## sachsmo

Cantdog said:


> Of course I could always bring Hoss and Canso............View attachment 334993


That is one heck of a set-up there.

The Amish around here would be in high cotton.

Me thinks the only time they get to ride in an enclosed buggy is on their way to the Cemetery.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> View attachment 334991
> View attachment 334992
> View attachment 334991
> 
> 
> Dunno.......maybe.....packed full of same era Swede saws!!!!! LOL!!!
> 
> 
> What would be better is that '68 Saab SW.......but that ain't happening until a complete tear down/resto.


That is just a cool looking thing , cause its so different ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## dancan

Hey Mo , give ya a hunret fitty if'n ya drive that thing up here cross the border


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> View attachment 334991
> View attachment 334992
> View attachment 334991
> 
> 
> Dunno.......maybe.....packed full of same era Swede saws!!!!! LOL!!!
> 
> 
> What would be better is that '68 Saab SW.......but that ain't happening until a complete tear down/resto.


That much yougly in one place is called STYLE........


----------



## tbone75

Slack , slack , slack !! Me , me ,me !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..I be slacckin all day,aint it nice!!


----------



## farrell

You fellas couldn't slack anymore even if tried!


----------



## dancan

I went and done got 2 loads of Stihl cut wood


----------



## pioneerguy600

I may go cutting tomorrow if the weather is right...


----------



## dancan

Bring your carby adjustin screwdriver .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Bring your carby adjustin screwdriver .....



Always have several with me....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Cantdog

Worked on the blue brick some today......got the calipers and pads installed on the rear....had to order a flaring kit from NAPA to do the bubble flares....so Tues I get the nickel/copper lines on...... Installed the NOS master cyl on too......the reservoir had to be used from the original MC.....was pretty crudded up inside......was dirty on the outside too..... Cleaned it out in the sink with hot water 7 dish soap to get the easy stuff gone.....then took it back to the shop and ran it an hr in the USC at 175 degrees......looks just like new.....wooohoo I'm liking this rig!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Saw the 95 I pass everyday. Sad though. Same spot for 15+ years 

The 95 has Style.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Staying over moving motors.


----------



## sachsmo

dancan said:


> Hey Mo , give ya a hunret fitty if'n ya drive that thing up here cross the border




No doubt it would make it up there eh?

But being the benevolent fella I am, I could not take advantage of you.


Howz 'bout an even Hunert? (is that loonies er dollars?)


----------



## pioneerguy600

The game is about to start !!


----------



## sachsmo

dancan said:


> I went and done got 2 loads of Stihl cut wood




Does 'Stihl cut wood' always burn better?

Does your chain never need shapened?

When you use that type saw does it dry, split, and stack your wood?

Will it make you taller than all other brands.

Do Women take their cloths off when you walk by?


----------



## dancan

Mo , I'll give you a hunret US and buy you lunch .

That Stihl cut wood makes you look like the guy splitting wood at around the 13 minute mark .



The chicks love it .


----------



## dancan

Pretty neat that the Swede 1/2 brick uses bubble flares , wish all the NA cars used them because they are faster to make .
Did your kit come with a chamfering tool ?


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Saw the 95 I pass everyday. Sad though. Same spot for 15+ years
> 
> The 95 has Style.......



PARTS!!!!!!!!??????????????????????


----------



## dancan

And Mo , not the guy running the Huskey blocking the firewood .


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

I'm sure glad my wife has enough common sense to know huskys are better than stihls!

The orange saws excite her


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin fellas!
> 
> I'm sure glad my wife has enough common sense to know huskys are better than stihls!
> 
> The orange saws excite her


My OL don't want nothing to do with them , but never says a word bout me having so many ! LOL
Good thing too , got 8 more Huskys on the way ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Pretty neat that the Swede 1/2 brick uses bubble flares , wish all the NA cars used them because they are faster to make .
> Did your kit come with a chamfering tool ?


Not completely sure...got one of the better kits NAPA had....does a number of different flares....will know more Tues...


----------



## pioneerguy600

2 >0 end of the second!!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> My OL don't want nothing to do with them , but never says a word bout me having so many ! LOL
> Good thing too , got 8 more Huskys on the way ! LOL



My wife gets irritated with sometimes but she gets over it


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yaaaaaaahhhhh.....3>0 GOLD!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

There`s a run on Keiths in NS today....LOL


----------



## dancan

Wasn't much traffic on the road earlier but it's busy now LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Wasn't much traffic on the road earlier but it's busy now LOL



It will only get busier as the supplies start to dwindle.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got the muffler mods done, deflector made and made up a temp air vent for the tank. Just needs to be fueled up and its ready for startup. Wish me "luck".


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Pretty neat that the Swede 1/2 brick uses bubble flares , wish all the NA cars used them because they are faster to make .
> Did your kit come with a chamfering tool ?



Dan...is the chamfering tool like a hand held tapered reamer????


----------



## dancan

Yup

Sent via the string and tin can .


----------



## farrell

My work area is so clean!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Mo , I'll give you a hunret US and buy you lunch .
> 
> That Stihl cut wood makes you look like the guy splitting wood at around the 13 minute mark .
> 
> 
> 
> The chicks love it .



Neat video. Watched it on the big screen.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Yup
> 
> Sent via the string and tin can .



Then ...yes it does......here's the kit I've got coming......
http://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/C...ng-Tools-Double-Flare/_/R-SER41880_0380779608

You certainly would know better than I ...any good????? My guy at the NAPA store used to run a Snap On truck so I usually trust him to know tools...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Pretty neat that the Swede 1/2 brick uses bubble flares , wish all the NA cars used them because they are faster to make .
> Did your kit come with a chamfering tool ?



LOL!! This a 'Nadian Swedish brick too!!!! Gotts a Maple Leaf sticker right on the passenger door jamb!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> PARTS!!!!!!!!??????????????????????


I can stop and ask for sure.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I can stop and ask for sure.



Yeah....if you don't mind Unc........those things are few and far between these days....got a few OEM things I'm needing.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yeah....if you don't mind Unc........those things are few and far between these days....got a few OEM things I'm needing.....


There is a rear fender missing so it ain't sacred. 
Send a list.


----------



## dancan

That kit looks fine Robin .
I think the only die we ever use is the 4.5mm .
The reamer helps make a nice flare on any type a little brake fluid for lube helps as well .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> That kit looks fine Robin .
> I think the only die we ever use is the 4.5mm .
> The reamer helps make a nice flare on any type a little brake fluid for lube helps as well .



Thanks for checking it out Dan......


----------



## tbone75

Dan being nice today !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dan being nice today !




So far.......LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

I'm always nice , you guys startin to be makin me think I'm scitzo or sumthin ......I'm always nice 
Adam , I can't take credit for the video find , RandyMac put it up on the saw hoggin site .
Oops , I meent Jimmy LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin pfffffpople any good in a furnace ?


----------



## dancan

Never mind , I just checked the thermostat , 79 in the house on pfffffir and green pfffffpople LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin pfffffpople any good in a furnace ?



I freekin hate popple!! Just as much work to process...no heat...no ash...no nuthin...

The old timer, whose samill I have used to have a saying, speaking of wood that contained no heat....he'd say "You could ride to Boston bare azzed and back on that stove" LOL!! Never quite figured out why one might take a long, cold trip to Boston like that....but.......it always made me laugh!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Never mind , I just checked the thermostat , 79 in the house on pfffffir and green pfffffpople LOL



Oh you're mixing them.........good..... popple'l take some of the heat away from the pffffir and slow the burn down....might as well burn an icicle.....


----------



## dancan

The wife want's to know why I'm laughin , she doesn't get it LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The wife want's to know why I'm laughin , she doesn't get it LOL




LOLOL!!!! Laughing with you......not at you.....LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

You'd be laughin if you stepped in my bathroom , the main furnace vent is plumbed in there , the thermostat is up to "Scandalous" in there which is just before "Melt" LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Didn`t need much of a fire on here today, this temp is so much easier on the wood supply.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Didn`t need much of a fire on here today, this temp is so much easier on the wood supply.



Dan's popple smudge will keep to cloud cover going and prevent any radiational cooling.......best you gonna get with popple...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Dan's popple smudge will keep to cloud cover going and prevent any radiational cooling.......best you gonna get with popple...LOL!!!


Probably a pretty good smokescreen coming outa the chimney, definitely will help hold the heat down close to the surface.


----------



## Stihl 041S

How is everyone??????


----------



## dancan

This people is good .
Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

At the Harney fire dept. 

Glad you be doing well Dan. 

Hey Dan.


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob , nobody likes my pfffffpopple firewood 
Will you stihl be my friend ???


----------



## tbone75

Anything going on over here ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Rob , nobody likes my pfffffpopple firewood
> Will you stihl be my friend ???


Sure Dan. 

Just step away from the pfffffpopple wood..........
Step slowly away.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Anything going on over here ?




No just Dan doing his majic tricks......turning wood into smoke without heat.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No just Dan doing his majic tricks......turning wood into smoke without heat.....


Good trick ! Think I would like heat with my wood burning ?
Danny wouldn't know what to do with some real hardwood like I have here ! LOL Oak,Hickory,Cherry,Ash,Locus and more. LOL


----------



## sachsmo

dancan said:


> Mo , I'll give you a hunret US and buy you lunch .
> 
> That Stihl cut wood makes you look like the guy splitting wood at around the 13 minute mark .
> 
> 
> 
> The chicks love it .



Awesome vid!

Husky's Rule!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Oh you're mixing them.........good..... popple'l take some of the heat away from the pffffir and slow the burn down....might as well burn an icicle.....


In Ohio they use Poplar for siding. Older it gets harder it gets! Had an old Ford truck for a wood truck. Had a poplar bed in it! Rolled down the hill in my back yard with a huge load of ash in it and was demolished! LOL


----------



## dancan

See , that pffffpopple is good wood , it kicked the ash out of a Ford !
Musta been cut with a Stihl


----------



## dancan

You slackers at a Huskee convention testing vacuum cleaners ?????
Page 2


----------



## tbone75

Digging out parts before I pass out ! LOL Not feeling up to doing much.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> You slackers at a Huskee convention testing vacuum cleaners ?????
> Page 2


What's wrong with that?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Digging out parts before I pass out ! LOL Not feeling up to doing much.


Well don't do it! You got tomorrow...and the day after....and...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> See , that pffffpopple is good wood , it kicked the ash out of a Ford !
> Musta been cut with a Stihl



Seen a lot of straight truck beds made out of popple, decked a few myself and we used crankcase oil to preserve it....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> See , that pffffpopple is good wood , it kicked the ash out of a Ford !
> Musta been cut with a Stihl





pioneerguy600 said:


> Seen a lot of straight truck beds made out of popple, decked a few myself and we used crankcase oil to preserve it....LOL



Well there had to be someway to burn it......


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!! Youse guy may have wondered just why the hell I'm why the way I am........these vids may open a window.....however I am not actually in these vids.....LOL!!

Check these out................


----------



## Stihl 041S

Classic Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Classic Robin.



Isn't it though???.........Even more of a hoot....I was born on Vinalhaven Island.......closest Doc to my island.........by water.....near 60 yr back......stihl is too.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

I forwarded it to a few friends.


----------



## Cantdog

Wake UP!! ya ZZZZZZzzzlackahzZZZzzzzz!!!!


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> What's wrong with that?



Oh ya , I forgot , you've been newly domesticated .......

Hey Rob !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan. 
Hey Robin.


----------



## dancan

Robin aint up yet ....
Daum , I guess I'll go throw some of that Stihl cut organic pffffpopple in the furnace , getting too hot by the main duct LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Robin aint up yet ....
> Daum , I guess I'll go throw some of that Stihl cut organic pffffpopple in the furnace , getting too hot by the main duct LOL


Heck Dan. 
Every armload you can carry gives off the same amount of heat. Lol


----------



## dancan

I dunno man , big shop , islands , smugglers , big truck and little truck , contractor workin for rich folk from away , tractor for twitchin , employees , talks funny ........ Coincidence ? I think not LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!! Youse guy may have wondered just why the hell I'm why the way I am........these vids may open a window.....however I am not actually in these vids.....LOL!!
> 
> Check these out................





Those are pretty good Robin. May have to watch them again here in a little bit!


----------



## tbone75

Watch away , suckers !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sorry John... someday they will bring you high speed internets.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## dancan

Am not !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohh I beg to differ.


----------



## dancan

I was busy today .
I was practicin cussin , smokin , drinkin an dissin so I could be a good carpenter and see if I could get a job with Robin .


----------



## Cantdog

Here's 'Nuther.....different...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I was busy today .
> I was practicin cussin , smokin , drinkin an dissin so I could be a good carpenter and see if I could get a job with Robin .



Island work???? Gotta be a team playa.....chummy....might be hiring after iceout....


----------



## dancan

I knows how not to work , I'll be a team playah , shot for mvp


----------



## roncoinc

Disclaimer !!!

to anybody watchin them vids you should know that depicts life in only one sector of the northeast !!

once out of that area being married to your sister is NOT legal and other efforts to delete the gene pool is not acceptable.
over that state line residents have more than a four letter word vocabulary and an education that enables them to get productive jobs and lead respectfull lives.
most respect people that arent from the area and try to help them out and get " aclimated " to the local life.

So dont take it as "typical" to the New England lifestyle that all are bumbling idiots that dont have a clue and are barelly surviving.

As "that " state motto says ,, "life in the slow lane " has many meanings ...


----------



## tbone75

Most I seen Ron say in a long time ! LOL 

Wish I could watch the videos !


----------



## dancan

Aliens own Huskees , so they can suck up their experiments .....


----------



## tbone75

Are Slugs aliens ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Aliens own Huskees , so they can suck up their experiments .....


They make vacuum cleaners to clean up all the parts that fall off their saws.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> They make vacuum cleaners to clean up all the parts that fall off their saws.....LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Howdy.


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## dancan

Am not !


----------



## farrell

Are so!


----------



## dancan

Your bein meen , I'm tellin Ron !


----------



## farrell

Go ahead!


----------



## dancan

Done , I tolded John to tell Ron on the swine site .


----------



## farrell

Poor lol baby..........

You need your baba?

Your bink bink?


----------



## dancan

Yup , already gots muh Tullamore Dew babba .
Smoooooth babba


----------



## dancan

BTW , tell Robin that his pfffftpoople must be different than the pffffffpopple up here LOL
Had to close off the damper agin , too hot , must be the Stihl cut makin the difference


----------



## pioneerguy600

Burning some white oak tonight, seasoned 4 years and it is putting out some heavy heat!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Disclaimer !!!
> 
> to anybody watchin them vids you should know that depicts life in only one sector of the northeast !!
> 
> once out of that area being married to your sister is NOT legal and other efforts to delete the gene pool is not acceptable.
> over that state line residents have more than a four letter word vocabulary and an education that enables them to get productive jobs and lead respectfull lives.
> most respect people that arent from the area and try to help them out and get " aclimated " to the local life.
> 
> So dont take it as "typical" to the New England lifestyle that all are bumbling idiots that dont have a clue and are barelly surviving.
> 
> As "that " state motto says ,, "life in the slow lane " has many meanings ...



DISCLAIMER on the disclaimer..........

Ron, Ron, Ron........you certainly get goin' sumtimes don't cha ol' bud????...LOL!!!

Now I gotta taKe umbrage with some of you azztoot observations......

Firstly: we Mainahs thoroughly enjoy makin' fun of ourselves.....look at Bob Marley (not black)....Tim sample.....Marshal Dodge...Bob Bryan and many others. However we do get our quills up when someone from away tries to intrude with a halvazzed interpretation......We don't like being imitated by those that don't know what they are talking about. No one said these vids included or alluded nor depicted the folks south of the line...existin' in the suburbs of Taxxachusetts and beyond....

Secondly...you alluding to close relations between family members be exclusive to a geographical confine....I have to remind you that the "Elite"...THE one percent of folks that have or control the ninety percent of "Merican dollars heah are way more interbred than any woodbooger/farmer/clamdigger clan than you could ever imagine......just a matter of math.....look it up chum....some don't live very far from you.....

Therdly......I can't say exactly what you call respectful, productive living amounts to down there...but up heah we pay our bills and make our way best we can.....not big opportunity up heah.......the goat ropin, tree huggin, hand wringin', do googahs from away have seen to that...years ago....put down our paper mills and any other industry that wanted to give it a go.....savin' it they say.......hmmmmmmm Stihl we do awright......against the stacked deck...

Fourthly...And most importantly ........our state motto is not what you stated.....that is a tourist slogan you see on the turnpike.. Out motto is "Dirigo"............and amazingly for such a bunch of backwater folks, is latin for "I direct" or "I lead".........dunno Bud....pretty solid I'd say.....note your motto "Live Free or Die"...though courageous and well said........All the folks that came up with that motto are now dead........how's that workin' Bud????


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> DISCLAIMER on the disclaimer..........
> 
> Ron, Ron, Ron........you certainly get goin' sumtimes don't cha ol' bud????...LOL!!!
> 
> Now I gotta taKe umbrage with some of you azztoot observations......
> 
> Firstly: we Mainahs thoroughly enjoy makin' fun of ourselves.....look at Bob Marley (not black)....Tim sample.....Marshal Dodge...Bob Bryan and many others. However we do get our quills up when someone from away tries to intrude with a halvazzed interpretation......We don't like being imitated by those that don't know what they are talking about. No one said these vids included or alluded nor depicted the folks south of the line...existin' in the suburbs of Taxxachusetts and beyond....
> 
> Secondly...you alluding to close relations between family members be exclusive to a geographical confine....I have to remind you that the "Elite"...THE one percent of folks that have or control the ninety percent of "Merican dollars heah are way more interbred than any woodbooger/farmer/clamdigger clan than you could ever imagine......just a matter of math.....look it up chum....some don't live very far from you.....
> 
> Therdly......I can't say exactly what you call respectful, productive living amounts to down there...but up heah we pay our bills and make our way best we can.....not big opportunity up heah.......the goat ropin, tree huggin, hand wringin', do googahs from away have seen to that...years ago....put down our paper mills and any other industry that wanted to give it a go.....savin' it they say.......hmmmmmmm Stihl we do awright......against the stacked deck...
> 
> Fourthly...And most importantly ........our state motto is not what you stated.....that is a tourist slogan you see on the turnpike.. Out motto is "Dirigo"............and amazingly for such a bunch of backwater folks, is latin for "I direct" or "I lead".........dunno Bud....pretty solid I'd say.....note your motto "Live Free or Die"...though courageous and well said........All the folks that came up with that motto are now dead........how's that workin' Bud????


 

SEE ?????

I think i made my point.
you believed me as would a lot believe the vid's..

i didnt believe the vid's are an accurate discription because i know better and you should have known better than to think i was ( trying) to be accurate in my discription any more than the vid's.
self demeaning can be entertaining to a point but there are those that will believe it.

That state line may seperate the gov but in a lot of area it dont seperate the people..

i think those vid's showed not only mayne but the nor east corner in poor taste.

Like it was said " act like a fool and it will be believed you are " .

I guess what it came down to is i didnt like the way the vid's portrayed the state at all.
I may not live there but it is my second favorite state.


----------



## farrell

Play nice boyz!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> SEE ?????
> 
> I think i made my point.
> you believed me as would a lot believe the vid's..
> 
> i didnt believe the vid's are an accurate discription because i know better and you should have known better than to think i was ( trying) to be accurate in my discription any more than the vid's.
> self demeaning can be entertaining to a point but there are those that will believe it.
> 
> That state line may seperate the gov but in a lot of area it dont seperate the people..
> 
> i think those vid's showed not only mayne but the nor east corner in poor taste.
> 
> Like it was said " act like a fool and it will be believed you are " .
> 
> I guess what it came down to is i didnt like the way the vid's portrayed the state at all.
> I may not live there but it is my second favorite state.




LOL!! Those that can understand what O'Chang was portraying will find these vids overwhelmingly funny.....those that take them as serious will.....well.....fall way short of the mark.... Now O'Chang is a good solid Maine/Asian/Irish name going back days and months....as you may know......we all like a good laugh and you should see the humor integrated..as it was intended to be......don't be such a tight axed smurff.......I am sorry if these vids offended anyone in any way....not my intent.....'Specially YOU Ron.....I was...more than likely into the tall green cans more than necessary....however we were watching these up at Hoss's landlady's the night before her surgery......and we all laughed until we cried.......and in my euphoria I may have posted these for you all to share so you could cry too.......'course Smurffs will take a different slant to most humor that isn't blue.....sorry Ron if I offended your neighborly intents.......WE is all about fun up heah!!!!..Not that Puritan don't cha know?


----------



## tbone75

Seen a show last night where they dug up Steve Jobs time capsule up after 30 yrs. They pulled out a 6 pack of 30 yr. old beer ! Danged if it wasn't Green cans !! LOL They tried it , but no one took a second drink ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Seen a show last night where they dug up Steve Jobs time capsule up after 30 yrs. They pulled out a 6 pack of 30 yr. old beer ! Danged if it wasn't Green cans !! LOL They tried it , but no one took a second drink ! LOL




Well you gotta like it to start with......30 yrs unrefridgerated might be to long in the aging process.....dunno.....mine lasts no where near that long...Always good.....always gone.....


----------



## tbone75

It was 8' under ground in a piece of 12" PVC pipe sealed up. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## dancan

30 year old green cans , blech .....
Kinda like a 30 year old Huskee , blech ......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan.


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
Looks like the 070 to 090 conversion turned out pretty good .


----------



## dancan

Talked to Robin last night , no way could I get him to understand how to operate a flippy cap and convince him that my pffffpopple is different than his pffftpopple because I get heat outta mine .
Stubborn silly clamdigger ........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Talked to Robin last night , no way could I get him to understand how to operate a flippy cap and convince him that my pffffpopple is different than his pffftpopple because I get heat outta mine .
> Stubborn silly clamdigger ........


Yer right Danny ! He knows better !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Talked to Robin last night , no way could I get him to understand how to operate a flippy cap and convince him that my pffffpopple is different than his pffftpopple because I get heat outta mine .
> Stubborn silly clamdigger ........



Floppy caps suck. I have a saw with them and I still hate them. I do understand that you line up the notch and the thing on the cap...still suck.


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm , flip , twist , remove, reinstall, twist , flip .
Must be sumthin that Southeners have a hard time with ??? You guys remembering the "Lefty Loosie ,Righty Thighty" thing during the twist part of the sequence ???? Only have Velcro for shoe laces growing up ?????


----------



## dancan

Didn't THall put up an intructional video on how to operate a flippy cap a while back ?


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## pioneerguy600

What`s all that white stuff all over our nice bare ground , looks pretty on the trees with the sunlight glinting off it with hues of pink,blue n yellow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I love flippy caps, they is jus so easy to operate even with gloves on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Down the road I go,..BBL.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I love flippy caps, they is jus so easy to operate even with gloves on.


Didn't know they made gloves to fit you ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ah ha...I guess with gloves they would be good. Didn't think of that one Jerry. I just follow the simple is better thing....no moving parts with a regular cap. 


Here is another thing. I watch all different people use the MS250 at work with flippy caps. People from uneducated to masters degree. They all struggle the first few times..some longer than others. It just isn't as intuitive as the standard screw cap. Now I've not seen a flippy that looks like it was chewed by a rabid beaver (pliers taking oily normal caps off) but I have seen the pivot break. I dunno....not a fan....but understand.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> It was 8' under ground in a piece of 12" PVC pipe sealed up. LOL



So.......56-58 degrees...'merican.....is to warm for thirty yrs......


Jimmy in NC said:


> Ah ha...I guess with gloves they would be good. Didn't think of that one Jerry. I just follow the simple is better thing....no moving parts with a regular cap.
> 
> 
> Here is another thing. I watch all different people use the MS250 at work with flippy caps. People from uneducated to masters degree. They all struggle the first few times..some longer than others. It just isn't as intuitive as the standard screw cap. Now I've not seen a flippy that looks like it was chewed by a rabid beaver (pliers taking oily normal caps off) but I have seen the pivot break. I dunno....not a fan....but understand.



PAGE II!!!!!!!! 
I'm with you Jimmy.......you probably didn't see this.....I posted it a while ago......an in depth study on "Flippy Caps" revealed how complicated OR simple fuel cap on a saw could be.........this was a non-biased study conducted by a non-prophetable entity I might add.....


----------



## tbone75

Simple is almost always better ! I can operate flippy caps , but why do at that to something so simple and easy to use ? I can take any fuel and oil cap off I have tried with gloves on ? Sometimes I do over tighten them , try not to ! LOL I do see a lot of people over tighten a screw in cap , but ya got a scrench if ya have ta ! LOL Stihl instruction booklets say to tighten a screw in cap with the scrench ? Think that was in a 021 booklet ?


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Simple is almost always better ! I can operate flippy caps , but why do at that to something so simple and easy to use ? I can take any fuel and oil cap off I have tried with gloves on ? Sometimes I do over tighten them , try not to ! LOL I do see a lot of people over tighten a screw in cap , but ya got a scrench if ya have ta ! LOL Stihl instruction booklets say to tighten a screw in cap with the scrench ? Think that was in a 021 booklet ?


The other day grabbed my 310 to cut up a pile of oak. Put on my bench out here to fill with gas and oil! It was cold and had my gloves on. You know I struggled with that "Flippy" gas cap for about ten minutes!! Never ever had so much trouble trying to take a gas cap off a chainsaw! Ridiculous!! 
Will never buy a saw with these caps again!! One of the reasons I don't take the saw out in the woods to cut loads! That and the fact sometimes it's a slow starter. Runs good though after the fact. With a MM I might add!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Didn't know they made gloves to fit you ? LOL



I find a pair every now n then that are wide enough to wedge on but they are rare. I got one nice pair of XXL-EEE ones this summer with the CAT in label on them, $28. a pair but only one pair out of the 26 pairs in the store would go all the way on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t get what the problem with flippy caps is. Got my first brand new flippy cap saw when I bought my MS440. I had a new 044 I got around 1990 and ran the hell out of it, still have it and it runs great. I really liked the new flippy cap saw so much I kept right on buying them, never had a seconds worth of trouble with them yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> The other day grabbed my 310 to cut up a pile of oak. Put on my bench out here to fill with gas and oil! It was cold and had my gloves on. You know I struggled with that "Flippy" gas cap for about ten minutes!! Never ever had so much trouble trying to take a gas cap off a chainsaw! Ridiculous!!
> Will never buy a saw with these caps again!! One of the reasons I don't take the saw out in the woods to cut loads! That and the fact sometimes it's a slow starter. Runs good though after the fact. With a MM I might add!


----------



## dancan

Geez Robin , you one of them guys that hasta tinker with everything they get ?
I've never hadta take one of them screw caps apart let alone a flippy cap .
Sharp lookin box that they're on there .


----------



## dancan

Canadian News article , Bacon recipe in the video .

http://www.cbc.ca/newsblogs/yourcom...boys-do-epic-meal-time-canadians-rejoice.html

Sorry John


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Geez Robin , you one of them guys that hasta tinker with everything they get ?
> I've never hadta take one of them screw caps apart let alone a flippy cap .
> Sharp lookin box that they're on there .




LOL!! No.... I didn't take that flippy cap apart.....did it all by itself.....was recalled by Stihl anyway so I got a new and improved one FREE for my K130...(that one hasn't failed and is still together)

I did take the Jonsereds cap apart if you could call it that.....just removed the gasket.....and to count the pieces for the non-biased study....

The flippy cap contained 12 pieces...pic show 8...but there were 4 pieces that didn't fall apart.....not bad 4 out of 12 stayed together......

SCORE!!!!!! the final score....12

to 2....."Flippy Cap" WINS!!!!




Thanks Dan those are cool boxes...I have 2 and they have two levels divided into compartments of different sizes.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t get what the problem with flippy caps is. Got my first brand new flippy cap saw when I bought my MS440. I had a new 044 I got around 1990 and ran the hell out of it, still have it and it runs great. I really liked the new flippy cap saw so much I kept right on buying them, never had a seconds worth of trouble with them yet.


I have had several of them leak , even put new O -ring on them didn't help ?


----------



## dancan

I think that flippy cap fell apart after someone got told to turn the radio off because that music is barbaric ......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> I think that flippy cap fell apart after someone got told to turn the radio off because that music is barbaric ......


Hush your mouth!!


----------



## Cantdog

Dunno.....much beyond that it fell to pieces and a few days later I got the recall notice to bring my product in so the Stihl guys could install my new Flippy Cap.......I said why don't you just give me the cap and I'll go home and install it??? Nope....you see I'm not an authorized expert at installing Flippies.......?????? So in order to get muh new improved Flippy professionally installed I had to take the 130 on a 50 mile round trip ride in my truck.....did get a whole 1/4 tank of free Stihl fuel outa the deal.....'cause they had to test run the 130 after such an extensive repair.......and of course it came in dry because...well... you saw the pics.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I have had several of them leak , even put new O -ring on them didn't help ?



I hear of stuff like that every now n then when I am visiting with my dealer, the leakers I have seen there are all caps that were forced closed before the cap had actually toggled into its correct place. This causes the through shaft to be stretched and will never close tightly again, the cam action depends on a specific length to the through shaft.


----------



## tbone75

Sounds bout right , I trashed them caps . Put new china caps on them ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds bout right , I trashed them caps . Put new china caps on them ! LOL




I have seen those China caps on the bay and some that come from Britain and Australia. I have only used OEM caps on all my saws so far.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have seen those China caps on the bay and some that come from Britain and Australia. I have only used OEM caps on all my saws so far.


Knew you would ! LOL I gotta find out if there any good ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Knew you would ! LOL I gotta find out if there any good ? LOL



Some of that stuff is really well made but some is not very good quality, it is hit or miss on it right now.


----------



## dancan

Zzzslackerzz stihl esleep .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Zzzslackerzz stihl esleep .....



Nope, just getting ready to work outside today, bit cool but no flies...LOL


----------



## dancan

[quote="OK, let me start off by saying this Comanche is only available for purchase by the manliest of men (or women). My friend, if it was possible for a vehicle to sprout chest hair and a five o'clock shadow, this jeep would look like Tom Selleck. It is just that manly.

It was never intended to drive to the mall so you can pick up that adorable shirt at Abercrombie & Fitch that you had your eye on. It wasn't meant to transport you to yoga class or Linens & Things. No, that's what your Prius is for. If that's the kind of car you're looking for, then just do us all a favor and stop reading right now. I mean it. Just stop.

This truck was engineered by Army Ranger Navy Seal super-warriors to serve the needs of the man that cheats death on a daily basis. They didn't even consider superfluous nancy boy amenities like navigation systems (real men don't get lost), heated leather seats (a real man doesn't let anything warm his butt), or On Star (real men don't even know what the hell On Star is).
No, this brute comes with the things us testosterone-fueled super action junkies need. It has a massive engine to outrun the cops. It's got special blood/gore resistant upholstery. It even has a first-aid kit in the back. You know what the first aid kit has in it? A pint of whiskey, a stitch-your-own-wound kit and a hunk of leather to bite down on when you're operating on yourself. The Comanche also has a standard low gear transmission so if you're being chased by Libyan terrorists, you'll still be able to shoot your machine gun out the window and drive up the side of a mountain pulling a fully loaded 747 at the same time. It's saved my bacon more than once.

It has room for you and the two hotties you picked up on the way to the gym to blast your pecs and hammer your glutes. There's a tow hitch to pull your 50 caliber anti-Taliban, self cooling machine gun. I also just put in a new windshield to replace the one that got shot out by The Man. The tires were replaced after running over anti-armor land mines. Hey no one is perfect I was looking down to crank up AC/DC on the new radio. This monster had crashed through more fences than Mr. T’s A team van and still does not have a scratch on the new paint.

My price on this bad boy is an incredibly low 5,000$ but I'll entertain reasonable offers. And by reasonable, I mean don't walk up and tell me you'll give me $4,000 for it. That's liable to earn you a Burmese-roundhouse-sphincter-kick with a follow up three fingered eye-jab. Would it hurt? Hell yeah. Let's just say you won't be the prettiest guy at the Coldplay concert anymore; it’s hard to pick up your teeth with broken fingers.

There's only 100km on this four-wheeled hellcat from Planet Kickass. Trust me, it will outlive you and the offspring that will carry your name. It will live on as a monument to your machismo. The power plant is out of a Massey Fergerson tractor and it can run home brewed bio fuel so when the government collapses, the peasants digging in the dirt can bow down to your power as rumble by shaking the earth.


Now, go look in the mirror and tell me what you see. If it's a rugged, no holds barred, super brute he-man macho Chuck Norris stunt double, then contact me. I might be out hang-gliding or BASE jumping or just chilling with my ladies, but I'll get back to you. And when I do, we'll talk about a price over a glass of two hour old moonshine while we listen to Johnny Cash at ear drum splitting, window shattering decibels.

Note:

The list is pretty extensive so I'll just cover the main parts. Completely reinforced frame
tig welded 1"x4" solid steel rock sliders for rockers (indestructible)
35" bfg km2 mud terrains with loads of tread left. 6" long arm lift
Freshly Rebuilt transfer case, Dana 30's in the front, steering stabilizer
newer motor out of a 98 Cherokee with just under 100k on it (4.0L with fresh mop at tuneup).
It has a stainless steel flat deck with full size spare mounted on the flat deck,
8000lb winch with long horn iron front bumper, running a stack for an exhaust
and the list goes on and on and on don't have very good pictures at the moment, just what I snapped the other night when we went out for supper I'll include them I'm the ad let me know what you think, oh yeah and 95% of the work was done by Scotty at CVO so it's not some backyard back job it's been done and done right and built to last
ZERO RUST!!!
The truck has a valid MVI that's good till may 2015.
Road legal
Looking to trade on a family car truck or SUV
The cash sale price is 5000 willing to trade up with cash on my end or down with cash on your end
No tire kickers
No test pilots "[/quote]

Local Ad .
Sounds like a Dodge owner selling his beloved 455 Rancher because his wife told him to get rid of it .


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dan that is funny....any pictures??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Whoa bottom of the page alert! 

Super slackers?!


----------



## tbone75

Been busy with saws ! Buy,sell,trade & tear up ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all.


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...che/570497529?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

There you go Jimmy


----------



## dancan

The only thing missing are the balls and a bag ..... It's got everything else LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

As The Rolling Stones sang;

Let's Drink to the Hard Working People!!!!!
Let's Drink to the Salt Of the Earth!!!!

Raise a tall one tonight for The Old Colonel!!!!


----------



## tbone75

So sorry Rob !!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> As The Rolling Stones sang;
> 
> Let's Drink to the Hard Working People!!!!!
> Let's Drink to the Salt Of the Earth!!!!
> 
> Raise a tall one tonight for The Old Colonel!!!!



I'm on it Unc.......but it's actually a short glass of The Balvenie 14 yr single malt......Here's to the Colonel!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I'm on it Unc.......but it's actually a short glass of The Balvenie 14 yr single malt......Here's to the Colonel!!!!!!


That would suit him even better.
Thanks Lad.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...che/570497529?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> There you go Jimmy


Thanks Dan. If it wasn't the stupid pipe straight up....that kills it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> As The Rolling Stones sang;
> 
> Let's Drink to the Hard Working People!!!!!
> Let's Drink to the Salt Of the Earth!!!!
> 
> Raise a tall one tonight for The Old Colonel!!!!


Tipping one back now. Thinking of you buddy....


----------



## dancan

Not home yet but I'll be tipping one looking southwest .

Sent via the string and tin can .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> As The Rolling Stones sang;
> 
> Let's Drink to the Hard Working People!!!!!
> Let's Drink to the Salt Of the Earth!!!!
> 
> Raise a tall one tonight for The Old Colonel!!!!



I only have a bottle of JD single barrel, it will have to do.
One raised facing Southwest, salute!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I only have a bottle of JD single barrel, it will have to do.
> One raised facing Southwest, salute!!


Thanks Jerry. 
Having a Drambuie with my Mom and my Daughter in California right now.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks Jerry.
> Having a Drambuie with my Mom and my Daughter in California right now.


I had a shot of Lemon drop shine ! Dang stuff is good ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I had a shot of Lemon drop shine ! Dang stuff is good ! LOL


Yippee


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yippee


I could like that stuff too well ! LOL
I will tell Angie to get a jug when your over ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I could like that stuff too well ! LOL
> I will tell Angie to get a jug when your over ! LOL


We'll get good and hammered.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Turned a glass up a few times tonight. Thoughts and prayers for all of our extended family right now. 


I'm calling it a night.....it'll all look different in the morning.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> We'll get good and hammered.


Be happy to with ya !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Be happy to with ya !


And I'm housebroken.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> And I'm housebroken.


Litter box in the basement just in case ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Seen one drunk that wasn't ! His own house even ! Taking a leak in the shower stall ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John Ol Buddy.


----------



## tbone75

Sorry I dozed off ! Guess I should go to bed now. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Good bye Febuary.....Hello March.......Wus th difference??? Nuthin!!!! One above now.....'spose to hit -5 to-10 below before daylight.......at least zero every night well into next week.....no snow forecast to mention...just cold.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ballantine Scotch works too.
Family history.

Hey Lad.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Ballantine Scotch works too.
> Family history.
> 
> Hey Lad.



Hey Unc!! Now that is one I've seen but not tried.......gotts about half a big bottle The Glenlivits still at the shop for medicinal purposes.....when that evaporates perhaps I pick up a tall bottle of Ballantine......I meen I like Ballantines Ale....so why not a nice Scotch of the same name??


----------



## Stihl 041S

You would have liked Gordy.

Worked with sawmills and ended up delivering yachts on the West Coast to the South Pacific.

Lost him for 20 years. It would take a bottle.

In other news:

Peachy Carnehan could pick out Glenlevit 12 year old when offered by Rudyard Kipling.

Toliver was Peachy's middle name. But he seldom used it.


----------



## tbone75

Can't drink Scotch ! Got so sick on it when I was 15 stihl can't drink it ! LOL Summer in Fla. living with my Aunt . LOL My first drunk too ! Had a lot of first that summer !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Can't drink Scotch ! Got so sick on it when I was 15 stihl can't drink it ! LOL Summer in Fla. living with my Aunt . LOL My first drunk too ! Had a lot of first that summer !


I'm tellin MOM!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm tellin MOM!!!!!


My Aunt didn't even rat me out ! LOL My Aunt Edna is a real hoot !! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> My Aunt didn't even rat me out ! LOL My Aunt Edna is a real hoot !! LOL


Sounds like one of my uncles. 
First drink. 
Playboy. 
Lol


----------



## tbone75

She didn't know everything I did ! LOL My cousin was 18 that summer , he showed me around town ! LOL Bradenton,Sarasota . LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## sachsmo

Stihl 041S said:


> Sounds like one of my uncles.
> First drink.
> Playboy.
> Lol




liquid courage!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page two ???!!!


----------



## farrell

It happens!


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!

Things any better today?

Prayers buddy!


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slacckers, letting this thread sink!! Too nice of a day to be sitting indoors posting on puters.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> Things any better today?
> 
> Prayers buddy!


Hey Adam. 
Things are different today. 
Mom and dad were together for 68 years and grew up knowing each other in a small town. 
At 98 there is a lot of history. 
My Dad was at The Last Reunion of the Blue and Grey. 
Talked to Civil War Vets. 
Was in WW 2. 
Lots of calls. 
That generation is now gone on that side of the family.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its very sad to see all of that history go. No matter how much of it gets written down the living memory is still the best, once gone its lost to all of us. Rest of my family don`t give a heck about past history, guess that`s why I became the holder after my grandmother passed. I spent a good deal of time with my great uncle, born in 1862 he was a living history book for me, told me things that no living person, except me, today even knows about. I have spent a good deal of time checking out what he told me and to date he was 100%.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Anything we can do let us know Rob.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

We've been going thru pictures and passing them around.

Teams of mules.

Tank Destroyer School from WW2.
We have been making copies of pictures with who's who for years.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Anything we can do let us know Rob.....


Thanks Jimmy. 
Laughing at stuff.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Can't drink Scotch ! Got so sick on it when I was 15 stihl can't drink it ! LOL Summer in Fla. living with my Aunt . LOL My first drunk too ! Had a lot of first that summer !


Had a similar experience with a friend over his Grandfather's pool room one night on his Spring break from school. Got so sick still can't drink the stuff! Same.... first time drunk '64, was 14.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Slacckers, letting this thread sink!! Too nice of a day to be sitting indoors posting on puters.




Yup ! Great day ! 
Forgetting all of life's bs , sucking up the sun


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup ! Great day !
> Forgetting all of life's bs , sucking up the sun



Looks very peaceful there!


----------



## Icehouse

"_*Bump"*_


----------



## Icehouse

One post from page 2


----------



## Stihl 041S

Thanks Chris for the double rescue.


----------



## tbone75

Morning


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. 
Jerry just left for Halifax.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just back in from that trip, roads are bare with plenty of salt laid down, no issues.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jerry


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just back in from that trip, roads are bare with plenty of salt laid down, no issues.


Clear roads are good !!


----------



## tbone75

Was down poking the stove , love that Locus !! Stuff burns like coal !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John.
> Jerry just left for Halifax.


Hey Rob !! 
This big storm gonna hit you too ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Rob !!
> This big storm gonna hit you too ?


Supposed to spank us while I'm at work tonight. 
Drive home in the snow and last till 2 in the afternoon.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Was down poking the stove , love that Locus !! Stuff burns like coal !!


Yeah I love locust better than Hedge(Osage Orange)
Locust grows strait and fast. Few branches. 
Ring it and wait a year or so. 
Bark falls off when it hits and so do most of the small branches. That's a great way to do it.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Supposed to spank us while I'm at work tonight.
> Drive home in the snow and last till 2 in the afternoon.


They won't even touch the roads before you head home ! You watch it !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah I love locust better than Hedge(Osage Orange)
> Locust grows strait and fast. Few branches.
> Ring it and wait a year or so.
> Bark falls off when it hits and so do most of the small branches. That's a great way to do it.


Think I may have 2 or 3 trees here growing is all. Hope they spread all over ! LOL


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah I love locust better than Hedge(Osage Orange)
> Locust grows strait and fast. Few branches.
> Ring it and wait a year or so.
> Bark falls off when it hits and so do most of the small branches. That's a great way to do it.


Wish we had some of that Osage Orange here sounds like good stuff. Isn't that wood used a lot in the making of archery Long Bows?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Wish we had some of that Osage Orange here sounds like good stuff. Isn't that wood used a lot in the making of archery Long Bows?


That's the stuff. 
Except Osage Orange grows crooked most of the time. 
Dig a 24" diameter hole for a twisted 15" gate post.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Was down poking the stove , love that Locus !! Stuff burns like coal !!



The beech we have here is like that, very dense and hot burning. Any more than four good sized chunks burned in succession in a cast iron stove and you have meltdown. I have forged with it many times back home on the farm, will turn steel yellow buttery hot with air induced. Chopped up green alder is also mighty hot burning, mixed in with cubed beech it gets metal hot in a hurry, hit the bellows and you have welding temps. Sure was a relief when we converted to an electric fan when I was 10 , that`s when the Power company wired us up for 60 amp service, two 30 amp screw in fuses for the main....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> That's the stuff.
> Except Osage Orange grows crooked most of the time.
> Dig a 24" diameter hole for a twisted 15" gate post.



We have traditionally used ,horn beam here for bow wood. Real strong,straight grained and very tough wood that has real good recovery after being flexed. Nearly impossible to split a stick straight across through the middle, it will slab around the outer diameter reasonably well.


----------



## sachsmo

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have traditionally used ,horn beam here for bow wood. Real strong,straight grained and very tough wood that has real good recovery after being flexed. Nearly impossible to split a stick straight across through the middle, it will slab around the outer diameter reasonably well.



Is that 'Hophornbeam'?

We have that, it seldom gets to 12" diameter until it just falls over.

Good hot burning stuff, very dense and heavy as chit even when dry.

Around here we call it 'ironwood'.


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Is that 'Hophornbeam'?
> 
> We have that, it seldom gets to 12" diameter until it just falls over.
> 
> Good hot burning stuff, very dense and heavy as chit even when dry.
> 
> Around here we call it 'ironwood'.



I would think they are the same tree, they are quite scarce around here and were revered by our native peoples for bow construction. I bagged my first deer when I was 13 with a homemade longbow, handmade arrows with flaked flint heads. We had a native hunter that lived in a cabin at the very back fringes of the farm that I visited as often as time would allow and we made the bow together, I then made the arrows and heads myself and would take them along with me to get his criticism. After a few improvements on each successive arrow I got to where he only smiled and nodded his approval.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to the top


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The beech we have here is like that, very dense and hot burning. Any more than four good sized chunks burned in succession in a cast iron stove and you have meltdown. I have forged with it many times back home on the farm, will turn steel yellow buttery hot with air induced. Chopped up green alder is also mighty hot burning, mixed in with cubed beech it gets metal hot in a hurry, hit the bellows and you have welding temps. Sure was a relief when we converted to an electric fan when I was 10 , that`s when the Power company wired us up for 60 amp service, two 30 amp screw in fuses for the main....LOL



We always called Alder "Biscuit Wood" because it is the best for bringing the oven temp to 450F in a hurry in a kitchen cookstove.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> We always called Alder "Biscuit Wood" because it is the best for bringing the oven temp to 450F in a hurry in a kitchen cookstove.....


For hot and quick to get other wood going we would have vines cut up. 
Bigger than your wrist. First cut it would run water. Once dry it burned hot and fast. This is outside fires. 
Hey all.


----------



## Icehouse

Hey Rob


----------



## pioneerguy600

No vines up here but green alders burn like kerosene once they get started. Pitch pine is the wood of choice to get a fire started out of doors. It smells like turpentine and will light up with just a match.


----------



## dancan

Geebus , 1 up from the bottom !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

It falls fast most evenings when the other threads are busy. This thread would get 10 pages in a night at one time, sadly since the attack it hardly gets a page a day now....


----------



## tbone75

Linkbutts sure screwed things up round here ! Not real sure it will ever come back to what it was. The whole site I mean !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Linkbutts sure screwed things up round here ! Not real sure it will ever come back to what it was. The whole site I mean !


Yeah it sure did, scattered the regulars.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah it sure did, scattered the regulars.



LOL!! I always thought the "regulars" were pretty "Scattered" to start with.......LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! I always thought the "regulars" were pretty "Scattered" to start with.......LOL!!!



Oh they is, they is no doubt.


----------



## tbone75

This scatter brain is going to bed ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Your snow is here john!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Zlippery!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Zlippery here also, they got salt down on the highways but its slow acting due to the -9 C temps, careful is the word.


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning ASers !!


Hey John!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning!


----------



## Cantdog

Nothing but cold here +5 this morning......0 tonight.....-7 tomorrow night....tiny dusting yesterday morning.....clear cold skies this week.....full of cold 'Nadian air.....guess those 'Nadians like to share.


----------



## tbone75

They sure do Robin ! Keep sending that chit down here too !


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

Working on jred this am

Case halves cleaned

New bearings installed

New fuel line and filter in tank

Muff mod near finished


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They sure do Robin ! Keep sending that chit down here too !



That`s one thing we don`t want to keep all for ourselves.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Somethings are NOT nice to share !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Somethings are NOT nice to share !!


Just like Stihlotitis and Stubby's rash....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Just like Stihlotitis and Stubby's rash....


There is 2 more things NOT mice to share !!


----------



## palbin

Two Sthil VS Husky pics:






Thanks!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I know... could be considered acts of terrorism.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s one thing we don`t want to keep all for ourselves.....LOL


Ron found yer Rum stash ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron found yer Rum stash ! LOL


Ron can keep that Screech all fer hisself


----------



## dancan

Page 2 
Screech at Ron's house , he can have it all , I'll keep the Crown for here


----------



## dancan

Next thing you know Ron be braggin the virtues of Roncarioci an Baccardi .......Blech , rather be drinkin the Yagi ......


----------



## Cantdog

Page II Alert!!!!

Ron, John, Is this what you're looking for?????

http://store.chainsawr.com/products/jonsered-490-chainsaw-44mm-windowed-piston-kit-503-10-02-01-new


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Page II Alert!!!!
> 
> Ron, John, Is this what you're looking for?????
> 
> http://store.chainsawr.com/products/jonsered-490-chainsaw-44mm-windowed-piston-kit-503-10-02-01-new


That is the piston made for the Husky 350, it fits the 44mm Partner/Pioneer based saws perfectly. I used one John sent me two years now and she`s runninng sweet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Page 2
> Screech at Ron's house , he can have it all , I'll keep the Crown for here



Crown is only seconf to JD Old #7, Single Barrel and Gentlemen are #1!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Page II Alert!!!!
> 
> Ron, John, Is this what you're looking for?????
> 
> http://store.chainsawr.com/products/jonsered-490-chainsaw-44mm-windowed-piston-kit-503-10-02-01-new


Almost , just needs to be one mm bigger. LOL Ron needs a 45mm piston , one from a 590 would work !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too bad there isn`t a piston that comes close to the 45mm used in those saws, I did read someplace that there is an AM piston that was made for them or made for another saw but will work in the 590. On some of our discussions a chap that use the AS name, Jerimiah Johnson seems to know a great deal about these saws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too bad there isn`t a piston that comes close to the 45mm used in those saws, I did read someplace that there is an AM piston that was made for them or made for another saw but will work in the 590. On some of our discussions a chap that use the AS name, Jerimiah Johnson seems to know a great deal about these saws.


Kevin , he got rid of all his 490/590 stuff last year for some reason ? Goes by cut for fun on the other place.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Heading to check on JReds parts today and measure 24" bars.


----------



## dancan

Hey O'Chang !
You up here tryin to fund your trip by selling the sawdust that you couldn't just throw away because you might be able to use it for sumthin ???

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-other/bedford/wood-pellets/571376824?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey O'Chang !
> You up here tryin to fund your trip by selling the sawdust that you couldn't just throw away because you might be able to use it for sumthin ???
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-other/bedford/wood-pellets/571376824?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



Dauhm....I thought I could sneek that one by.....get it out of the country...make a buck....that ain't even sawdust....it's dust dust.....comes from cutting MDF or as I call it "Fuzz Board"......probably burn good more glue than fuzz.....LOL!!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## tbone75

Slackers


----------



## Jimmy in NC

K


----------



## tbone75

Slacking Slug too ! opcorn:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Actually pretty busy myself.. fixing to go to the post office.. mail some junk out.


----------



## farrell

Afternoon peeps!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Dauhm....I thought I could sneek that one by.....get it out of the country...make a buck....that ain't even sawdust....it's dust dust.....comes from cutting MDF or as I call it "Fuzz Board"......probably burn good more glue than fuzz.....LOL!!!



Think explosive.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Think explosive.




WOOOF!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> WOOOF!!!!




Have you seen the dust cannons?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another useless post instead of a ,bump. thread falling to bottom of first page.


----------



## dancan

The 550 eXPee Huskee camp is kinda quiet now that the 241cm is out .


----------



## pioneerguy600

No fighting over diff chainsaw makes anymore, what gives??...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hey !! This is the fight thread !! But no fighting ??? WTF is going on round here ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

My Husky saws can out cut a Stihl ....husky wearing the chain backwards! Ported saws ain't all that either. 

















Think that should do it...


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey !! This is the fight thread !! But no fighting ??? WTF is going on round here ??


Okay John.
I'll be nice here and an azz over there.
Or the other way around.
Hey John.
Hey Jimmy.


----------



## PB

Good morning! Been a while and figured I would stop in to say hello. How is everyone doing around here these days?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

We're doing as little as possible. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

A lil saw work and chain grinding goin on here


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Good morning! Been a while and figured I would stop in to say hello. How is everyone doing around here these days?


Hey Lee!!! Good to see you on.....been a while..


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Hey Lee!!! Good to see you on.....been a while..



Yeah, I have been a _little_ busy.  I just picked up 3 451E(V) today and thought I should stop in to say hi. We are on break for the next 1.5 so work has let up a bit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

.......


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Yeah, I have been a _little_ busy.  I just picked up 3 451E(V) today and thought I should stop in to say hi. We are on break for the next 1.5 so work has let up a bit.




Yeah....I've been trying to stop up and visit you for a bit too but work has been keeping me around here pretty much. Would like to catch up...are you still running the blueberry experiments down here?? I'll be around until next Thurs...then gone to Costa Rica for 10 days.....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> .......




Hey Jerry.....got something interesting today...will be back later with pics


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jerry.....got something interesting today...will be back later with pics



opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll

It has been a bit better the last few days, but still it is quite quiet here - but I can't really find anything to fight over...


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> It has been a bit better the last few days, but still it is quite quiet here - but I can't really find anything to fight over...



Hey ,Nikko! Its just too cold here to fight!!


----------



## SawTroll

Well, I am not really in the mood for fighting anyway, and it is getting a bit late here....


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> Well, I am not really in the mood for fighting anyway, and it is getting a bit late here....



You must be burning the late night oil tonight. You still have snow and ice?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



So.....we've talked about this a few times.....my power head holder.....you last posted that you may be getting close to acquiring one like it. I have searched mine all over for a maker's mark or any kind of ID and found nothing give an indication of it's origin. I have not seen another for sale or at all actually.......anywhere..

I got this in the mail today...was thumbing through a 1989 Tilton's catalogue and guess what....it's the old TL 45!!! Dealer price was $99.95 and there was no retail pricing....dealer only.....


----------



## Cantdog

There!!! Have twice as many pics as I posted....guess that makes up for at least one time I posted and it didn't post!!!


----------



## dancan

Well finally !!!
The mystery has been solved .
At first I thought you were goona tease us with a pic of another vise that you sniped from ebay LOL


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> You must be burning the late night oil tonight. You still have snow and ice?



Yes, most of the snow from late november still is present, even though there hasn't been much "refill". A lot of ice, because of temps "wandering" around the freezing point, combined with some rain.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Well finally !!!
> The mystery has been solved .
> At first I thought you were goona tease us with a pic of another vise that you sniped from ebay LOL



LOL No.....Just a Tilton's binder with Tilton's catalogues and price lists from 1979 to 1989 and a bunch of bar and chain info, wood splitter IPLs etc. etc. etc...................that I sniped off ebay....LOLOL!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> Yes, most of the snow from late november still is present, even though there hasn't been much "refill". A lot of ice, because of temps "wandering" around the freezing point, combined with some rain.



We have more ice this year than we`ve had for many years, its been a long winter with plenty of long cold spells, we are currently making more ice with temps in the -17 to -19 overnight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL No.....Just a Tilton's binder with Tilton's catalogues and price lists from 1979 to 1989 and a bunch of bar and chain info, wood splitter IPLs etc. etc. etc...................that I sniped off ebay....LOLOL!!!!



Well the mystery has been solved, good to know who distributed it. This info might or might not help the current owner to decide to sell me the holder, don`t think he will ever need or use it.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well the mystery has been solved, good to know who distributed it. This info might or might not help the current owner to decide to sell me the holder, don`t think he will ever need or use it.



Yes it is...that info alone is worth the $20 I gave for the binder!!!


----------



## tbone75

Sure would like to find one of them holders ! Gotta be some out there ! LOL


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have more ice this year than we`ve had for many years, its been a long winter with plenty of long cold spells, we are currently making more ice with temps in the -17 to -19 overnight.



It hasn't been that cold up here since January, February was record mild.


----------



## Stihl 041S

It is a well thought out bench vice. 

One of many vices.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is...that info alone is worth the $20 I gave for the binder!!!



Yes it is, old binders contain so much obscure info, sure glad I grabbed up the Pioneer binders of dealers manuals and IPL manuals along with the Tillotson Master carb parts and service manual.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure would like to find one of them holders ! Gotta be some out there ! LOL



There is....


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> It hasn't been that cold up here since January, February was record mild.



Alaska has seen temps much above normal this winter, guess we got what they usually have.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is....


Somewhere other than Nadia ! LOL Little closer to home would be nice ! 
Darn clutch cover cost me 20 bucks just fer shipping from up there !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Somewhere other than Nadia ! LOL Little closer to home would be nice !
> Darn clutch cover cost me 20 bucks just fer shipping from up there !



Cross border shipping sucks, I only do it when I can`t get a part on this side of the border easily.


----------



## Cantdog

"Nuther beautiful Feb. day here on the Coast O' Maine......to bad it's March.........zerrah degrees again....gonna be a bright sunny day....great weather to be cutting in the woods......but alas.....I'll be cutting on a 140' section of pipe staging......on trees 100 yrs dead....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cross border shipping sucks, I only do it when I can`t get a part on this side of the border easily.


I know what ya mean. LOL This one was stihl cheaper than one I found in the USA that had a hole in it !


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

2171 coming along nicely!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know what ya mean. LOL This one was stihl cheaper than one I found in the USA that had a hole in it !




It has to be a part that is just plain hard to find where you are located either side of the border, cost of shipping just sucks but just have to, suck it up, if you want it that badly.


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes it is, old binders contain so much obscure info, sure glad I grabbed up the Pioneer binders of dealers manuals and IPL manuals along with the Tillotson Master carb parts and service manual.


 Someone has ESP!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It has to be a part that is just plain hard to find where you are located either side of the border, cost of shipping just sucks but just have to, suck it up, if you want it that badly.


That clutch cover for the 820 J-Red of mine. One I found over here they wanted 66.00 plus shipping , and had a hole in it ! Brake band broke in both of them. Got a west coast muffler & a spike from that saw again place. Stihl need bar plates , forgot bout them ! SA don't have any.


----------



## dancan

Hey John , you find out if it was blue or pink yet ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That clutch cover for the 820 J-Red of mine. One I found over here they wanted 66.00 plus shipping , and had a hole in it ! Brake band broke in both of them. Got a west coast muffler & a spike from that saw again place. Stihl need bar plates , forgot bout them ! SA don't have any.



Time you build a saw from parts you always have more into it than what a complete good running saw would cost but you get the fun out of finding the parts and then building it....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time you build a saw from parts you always have more into it than what a complete good running saw would cost but you get the fun out of finding the parts and then building it....LOL



Don't tell him that. Its a secret that every time I build a box saw....it costs more than just buying one! I like them better that way though.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time you build a saw from parts you always have more into it than what a complete good running saw would cost but you get the fun out of finding the parts and then building it....LOL


I didn't know them brake bands were impossible to find ! Guess it will be just fine without one ! LOL Its got a broken band in the cover , I think ? Not a saw I will use much anyway. Just gonna look good ! LOL And run good I hope ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I didn't know them brake bands were impossible to find ! Guess it will be just fine without one ! LOL Its got a broken band in the cover , I think ? Not a saw I will use much anyway. Just gonna look good ! LOL And run good I hope ?



There is always one out there, somewhere.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is always one out there, somewhere.


Just gotta get someone to let go of it ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just gotta get someone to let go of it ! LOL



Those the same as the 266?


----------



## tbone75

No idea Jerry ?


----------



## tbone75

Morning AS !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Morning AS !!


 That would be right!.......... i've done a days work and you blokes are just getting out of bed!


----------



## dancan

Yup slack AS in the morning lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John


Hey Rob !!


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> That would be right!.......... i've done a days work and you blokes are just getting out of bed!


You get some sleep why we do something ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No idea Jerry ?



I put my cutting glasses on and went to that place I keep IPL`s and actually looked up the brake bands for both saws, too bad they are not the same part number....

Since the 266 and the 272 are the same I bet they would interchange, the whole clutch side covers will so I can`t see where there is all that much diff in the brakeband mechanism.


----------



## tbone75

Thanks Jerry ! Only ones I know fit are the 820,830,920,930 . And are super rare for some reason ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> You get some sleep why we do something ! LOL


What is this we crap? You aren't doing nothing today....the midget cat told me.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jerry ! Only ones I know fit are the 820,830,920,930 . And are super rare for some reason ?




Yep you're right John......the 910 band won't fit any of those either.....even rarer......though it is the beginning of that series...


----------



## tbone75

Must not have made very many of them bands ?


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Adam.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Off to work.
I'll try to check on your parts john.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Jerry ! Only ones I know fit are the 820,830,920,930 . And are super rare for some reason ?



I was on a totally different saw, don`t know why I thought you were working on a 268. You are working on the Jonniered 820. Well that`s a diff kettle of fish, I had a 930 and that brake band was mint. If I remember correctly it screwed up inside a spring on the top end somehow....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Off to work.
> I'll try to check on your parts john.


Thanks Ol Buddy !!


----------



## farrell

Evenin kids!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slow over here tonight,....did I just see a tumbleweed roll by???....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Maybe....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

OK....who stepped on the cricket that hangs out here?


----------



## farrell

Sorry.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Sorry.......


No you're not!!!

Hey Adam !!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> No you're not!!!
> 
> Hey Adam !!!



Hey Rob!

The 2171 is done!

Gotta check numbers in the mornin

Pic over there


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam. 
I saw that.
Looks good.


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Morning ASers


 Good evening


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hmmm....


If anyone sees a cricket..bring him over and drop him off but keep him away from Adam.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam.
> I saw that.
> Looks good.



Thanks Rob!

Fired her up this mornin sounds good!

Try to have a good day ol'buddy!

I know it's hard!

Prayers my friend!


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> 
> If anyone sees a cricket..bring him over and drop him off but keep him away from Adam.



Not my fault!

He darted out in front of me and I didn't have time stop!


----------



## dancan

Robin O'Chang must be busy watchin the soaps so he don't lag too far behind from his tour to another continent .


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Good evening


Hows everything down under ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Robin O'Chang must be busy watchin the soaps so he don't lag too far behind from his tour to another continent .


Sure haven't seen much from him here or over there ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Thanks Rob!
> 
> Fired her up this mornin sounds good!
> 
> Try to have a good day ol'buddy!
> 
> I know it's hard!
> 
> Prayers my friend!


Thanks Adam.


----------



## Cantdog

Page II BUMP!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bump


----------



## dancan

What's this "Bump" you chaps speak of ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

They got the bumps from farmer Jim.. oh my.


----------



## tbone75

Slack over here too ! 
Forgot to set my clocks up last night . Just wish they would leave the clocks set like this now ! I like more daylight in the evening !


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !


----------



## dancan

Am not !

Betcha Robin's gonna be looking up the yellow pages for Costa Rican saw shops , seein if he can find some Jonny Red dealers LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Am not !
> 
> Betcha Robin's gonna be looking up the yellow pages for Costa Rican saw shops , seein if he can find some Jonny Red dealers LOL


May be able to find new old stock stuff !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> May be able to find new old stock stuff !



LOL I doubt that......would probably had better luck when I was in Scotland!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## Cantdog

John...I though you might have gone after these......
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-NOS...290973020?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item1c3d815f5c

Sorry to cross threads but can't seem to copy/paste things "over there"......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John...I though you might have gone after these......
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-NOS...290973020?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item1c3d815f5c
> 
> Sorry to cross threads but can't seem to copy/paste things "over there"......


Got a clutch cover from the same guy , just complete with flag and break band.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Glad you found a cover over here in Nadia. Those NOS parts are getting harder to find, guess that is why I grab them for saws I collect, that does not apply to Jonsereds.


----------



## farrell

Stay calm
&
Slack on


----------



## dancan

Slack off !


----------



## Cantdog

It just struck me Dan.........I used to doo the same thing with a 3/4 ton 1950 Cheby panel truck......four feet of four foot wood lengthwise in the back to the ceiling.....two feet of four foot wood crosswise behind the seat.....16" fit wood from the floor to the roof on the passenger side front seat......49sp bungied to the front fender.....just inside the turn signal....come out of the woods that way.....7.50 X 16" Hercules tires with chains until the tar.....circa 1978.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> John...I though you might have gone after these......
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-NOS...290973020?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item1c3d815f5c
> 
> Sorry to cross threads but can't seem to copy/paste things "over there"......


All them other parts he has , mine are all good. Just needed the clutch cover.
Sure glad you found him ! I was just in there looking a day or two before he posted that stuff ! LOL


----------



## dancan

If I only had a 3/4 ton LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see Dan got some wood, hope there is still lots of it still there.


----------



## dancan

Paul's been busy , I just got the crumbs LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> If I only had a 3/4 ton LOL


1 Ton with side boards !!


----------



## Cantdog

Half way down page II!!!

SSSSzzzzzzlackerZZZzzz!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slack, slack, slack, did everyone slide into the sea with Randy??


----------



## tbone75

Slack over here all the time these days !


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

The 2171 was running like a gem the last I saw of her!

My uncle kept it for the day and I brought home his 372 to put a new fuel line in it


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> The 2171 was running like a gem the last I saw of her!
> 
> My uncle kept it for the day and I brought home his 372 to put a new fuel line in it


Is he gonna give it back??
Hey Adam.


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!

Idk he may keep it 

Long as I would get paid tho


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> Idk he may keep it
> 
> Long as I would get paid tho


How could he??!!!??

Oh my berries!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> How could he??!!!??
> 
> Oh my berries!!!!!



He really liked the way it ran!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Post count up somewhat today, nearly a stampede comparison wise....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Post count up somewhat today, nearly a stampede comparison wise....LOL


Trying!!!!


----------



## farrell

Yes we are!


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600

California dreaming on such a winters day.


----------



## Cantdog

Ahhhh....must be the missing pic from "over there"....looks better than what I see out my window!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

No picture Jerry!!

Hey Jerry!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> No picture Jerry!!
> 
> Hey Jerry!!


WTF????? It was here!!!! Now it's not....back to the black X....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> WTF????? It was here!!!! Now it's not....back to the black X....


It's called life..... Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have no idea what is happening with that durn picture, it will post initially but after a lil bit it just disappears....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> No picture Jerry!!
> 
> Hey Jerry!!



Hey Unc!! 
Site says the server is having trouble over where that pict is hosted.


----------



## tbone75

Nite goobers !


----------



## Deleted member 83629

This boy is to young to be singing the bluesssss.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Deader crickets.......


----------



## Cantdog

Crickets don't chirp in the snow........just a hush all about......the mating call of ZZZZZzzzzzlackahZZZZZZzzzzzz.........


----------



## tbone75

Chirp


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Chirp


Wow!!!!!
A bilingual Slug!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Rob !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Ol Buddy !!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

To the top afore sleep.


----------



## tbone75

Another nudge to the top !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Another nudge to the top !


So pushy.


----------



## Cantdog

Lunch Time......not a pushy.........I'm a "nudgy"....


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Afternoon kids!


Morning Dear.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Dear.



Hey Rob!

Got my uncles saw back to him and brought mine home

His 372 needs some TLC!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was busy cuttin trees so Dan Can have some more firewood. Cut out a powerline right of way for our surveyor, 5288' according to his measurements.


----------



## tbone75

Slime by !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just came by to pass gas....I'll leave now.


----------



## dancan

Robin packed for the excursion , betcha he'll soon be down by a river in a sunny city park looking for some Jonny Red .......


----------



## dancan

Jimmy , coupons here and here to help you out .....


----------



## tbone75

Beep!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Beep!!


 Beep-beep.


----------



## Cantdog

Nearly packed.....gonna bail a day early I guess...they're sayin' 6-14" along the coast.....cutting it to close waiting until Thurs morning.....gonna blow outa here tomorrow afternoon......
On the bright side.....I get to use a couple pair of cutoffs from scabbard making......waste not...want not....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nearly packed.....gonna bail a day early I guess...they're sayin' 6-14" along the coast.....cutting it to close waiting until Thurs morning.....gonna blow outa here tomorrow afternoon......
> On the bright side.....I get to use a couple pair of cutoffs from scabbard making......waste not...want not....



Don`t get those white legs sunburned too badly, them sticks aint used to seein the equatorial sun!!

Have a good safe trip!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t get those white legs sunburned too badly, them sticks aint used to seein the equatorial sun!!
> 
> Have a good safe trip!!


LOLOL!!! 10-4.....they'll call me "Casper".......Thanks Jerry...you too!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nearly packed.....gonna bail a day early I guess...they're sayin' 6-14" along the coast.....cutting it to close waiting until Thurs morning.....gonna blow outa here tomorrow afternoon......
> On the bright side.....I get to use a couple pair of cutoffs from scabbard making......waste not...want not....


You have a fun safe trip !! Don't come back looking like a cooked lobster !! LOL


----------



## dancan

Lobstah Equador


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You have a fun safe trip !! Don't come back looking like a cooked lobster !! LOL



Thanks john....gotts lotsa high temp sun screen....hope that does the trick.....don't think I'll be allowed to sit under a palm frond sipping beverages the whole time...

We're heading out early....storm warnings are up for heavy snow/sleet/freezing rain tonight/tomorrow.......not so bad along the coast but inland as much as 18-24" by tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully things will be fine on the Boston end.....we'll spend the night there rather than relying on road travel tomorrow morning....never a dull moment!!!


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like you better get the hell out of town ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellow saw enthusiasts!


----------



## Cantdog

Page II Alert!!!!.........I'm gonna be out of here for a while....ya'll have to take up the ZZZZZzzzzlack!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Page II Alert!!!!.........I'm gonna be out of here for a while....ya'll have to take up the ZZZZZzzzzlack!!!!!



If I have to keep the slack thread up top I will.. don't mean I've gotta like it!


----------



## tbone75

Whiner !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

so?


----------



## tbone75

Same thing I tell my wife when she calls me a whiner ! LMAO !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Geeezzzz

Whinin about whinin!!!!!!

True slackerzzzzz

Hey all!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Rob !!


Yes we is true slackerzzzzzz


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!


----------



## tbone75

Slackerzzzzz


----------



## farrell

SlackerZ!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOLOL!!! 10-4.....they'll call me "Casper".......Thanks Jerry...you too!!



A little late but have a great time out there on d island, drink plenty to stay hydrated and use sunscreen when out n about in the sun. I never used a speck of sunscreen while out on the desert, durn dust stuck to it like chit to a blanket.., on other people....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well don`t stop posting cause Robin left!!


----------



## tbone75

I am getting slack !


----------



## Stihl 041S

I'm going to get some sleep


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dang slackers.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Damn crickets around here are terrible!


----------



## dancan

Well there are slakerz and there are slackerz , which one are you ??? .......................BwaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAh HA !


----------



## tbone75

Slacking King Slug here !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm slack but not that slack.


----------



## tbone75

I am King Slug ya know !


----------



## farrell

Mornin slackerz!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lunchtime, the rain took away a lot of the snow we had, bet its really slick in the woods. Glad I got my cutting job done yesterday. If it dries up some they will forward the wood out to the road while I am away.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Have a safe trip jerry.


----------



## dancan

Have a good trip !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Have a safe trip jerry.


Thanks uncle ,Rob. We will do our best to make it there and back!!..


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Have a good trip !



Thanks, Dan. Will do.!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lunchtime, the rain took away a lot of the snow we had, bet its really slick in the woods. Glad I got my cutting job done yesterday. If it dries up some they will forward the wood out to the road while I am away.


Have a good safe trip and lots of fun , ya Ol Phart !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Have a good safe trip and lots of fun , ya Ol Phart !



Thanks .John!! Will do my best. Campout should be the best part.


----------



## farrell

Have a fun filled vaca Jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Have a fun filled vaca Jerry!


 Will try my best, always been fun trips to Cali. plenty of fun opportunities out there.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Bring us some pictures Jerry!! Have a good one buddy.


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellars!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey All. 
Back to work on the shop soon!!!

Moving mills and a lathe.......


----------



## gregz

I've been away for a few years and can't believe this thread is still going


----------



## tbone75

Its slowed down since the hack , but stihl going !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

It's more like "Fight Thread Lite" now


----------



## Stihl 041S

Well what are all you bohunks up to tonight????


----------



## tbone75

Very very little ! Slacking Slug is all I is ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John.


----------



## tbone75

Hows Rob tonight ? Working I am sure ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Doing my 3 day work week. 

Might be getting a lever gun. 

And got to get my machines moved. 

If any money left a TIG welder. 

But I got to move on the lever action.


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!


----------



## dancan

While youse guys were slackin , cept Rob of course , I grabbed the ExPee Dominator and cut a small load of wood after supper to add to next years pile


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Doing my 3 day work week.
> 
> Might be getting a lever gun.
> 
> And got to get my machines moved.
> 
> If any money left a TIG welder.
> 
> But I got to move on the lever action.


Sounds very interesting !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Slacking like crazy...that's what i do.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 2??!!!!!????

Oh my berries!!!!


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam. 

How's the Green Button??


----------



## farrell

It's tired!


----------



## Stihl 041S

I went and got a new drill tonight.

1 17/32nds. I don't get drills often.


----------



## farrell

That be a big drill!

Whatcha need that for?

I've run 2"-2.5" carbide spade drills before


----------



## Stihl 041S

That's not a big drill at all. 

3" and 24" long......... That's getting there. 

We have 4 1/2" HSS spade drills and then carbide insert drills. 

The super drills are cool. Sort of a tube.


----------



## farrell

Spade drill I ran was 1.25" shank with changeable carbide tips to 2.5" with coolant thru tooling

It made a hell of a mess 

Ran it on a open horizontal mill with a four foot square table

Set whole plastic injection molds on it for machining


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Spade drill I ran was 1.25" shank with changeable carbide tips to 2.5" with coolant thru tooling
> 
> It made a hell of a mess
> 
> Ran it on a open horizontal mill with a four foot square table
> 
> Set whole plastic injection molds on it for machining


Yup. Insert drill. 

The super drills have 9 inserts in 3 sets of 3. 

Big slug in the center. More even speed on the inserts.


----------



## farrell

One place I worked we made bore drill heads from 6"-12"

They used carbide inserts in the face and carbide wear pads on the side to keep it them running true

Coolant through tool

Heads were hallow and cut outs on face so chips would come out through the tool

I was told they were for 20' or longer drills!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> One place I worked we made bore drill heads from 6"-12"
> 
> They used carbide inserts in the face and carbide wear pads on the side to keep it them running true
> 
> Coolant through tool
> 
> Heads were hallow and cut outs on face so chips would come out through the tool
> 
> I was told they were for 20' or longer drills!



One I know of was 50' long. 
13" OD 
10" ID
"Scrap" Bar in the middle weighed 13,300 lbs
And 9,200 lbs of chips. 
HP needed for coolant pump equals that of the drill itself.


----------



## farrell

Some the inserts we make here and materials they run with the speed and feeds is amazing!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Some the inserts we make here and materials they run with the speed and feeds is amazing!


The high end stuff is hard to comprehend. 
Cool tool. 
Cool work piece. 
Molten chips. 
Amazing.


----------



## farrell

We got videos on youtube of running inconel at near insane speads!

Well atleast compared to what I'm used to


----------



## Stihl 041S

That video is insane. 

The RPM and the feed.


----------



## farrell

Got a bunch on there!

The ball nose is my fav!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Then I get on my Bridgeport.........


----------



## farrell

Poor ol'bridgeport can't handle that kinda machining

I love runnin mills!

I miss it!


----------



## Stihl 041S

I got an old tracer BP to be converted to manual, a BP clone and a baby Hardinge.


----------



## farrell

I would love to have a bp mill with trak cnc conversion,surface grinder,and small lathe


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## tbone75

Yep , its morning ! Just happy to see another one !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Always good to wake up


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!

Got my new outlets wired in for my tools


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam!!!


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

It's hump day for me!!!!

Long boring job


----------



## farrell

It's my only day off!


----------



## Stihl 041S

You work tomorrow night??

I remember long weeks with a family. 

It's worth it. Be proud.


----------



## farrell

Yep 3pm-11pm tomorrow

Keeps bills paid


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Yep 3pm-11pm tomorrow
> 
> Keeps bills paid


Yeah. 
That whole food shelter thing.........


----------



## farrell

Yep......


----------



## tbone75

You guys could be like me and Ron !! Get paid to stay away ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Even the crickets are slackin tonight....


----------



## Stihl 041S

084 with 41" bar.
.404
Skip or semi skip or full comp?


----------



## dancan

Depends .


----------



## tbone75

Morning Slug wanabees !


----------



## sachsmo

Negative!


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> 084 with 41" bar.
> .404
> Skip or semi skip or full comp?



Skip. Its not about power....its about being able to pull cut pieces out of the cut. I've got the loop of 32" 3/8 full comp and it will bog its self. I know .404 is bigger but really needs skip to clear chips and be sane to sharpen. If you want you could go semi....but I'd go skip.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Skip. Its not about power....its about being able to pull cut pieces out of the cut. I've got the loop of 32" 3/8 full comp and it will bog its self. I know .404 is bigger but really needs skip to clear chips and be sane to sharpen. If you want you could go semi....but I'd go skip.


Skip and semi?
Try both??
R&D you know.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Come on guys. 
Ya got to show up to be slackerzzzz!!!


----------



## farrell

Sorry Rob!

I will try harder!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Can't get much slacker than me !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Can't get much slacker than me !!


That's what she said........when the bed broke.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That's what she said........when the bed broke.


Guess it wasn't so slack before that ?? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!!


----------



## farrell

Push green button wait 30 minutes push green button wait 30 minutes then repeat


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Push green button wait 30 minutes push green button wait 30 minutes then repeat


We have 8 hour run times on some big parts. 
We have to medicate the operator. 
Or they go nutzzzz


----------



## dancan

Any spare medicate ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Any spare medicate ?


We had a labeling problem. 
Ones every four hours became four every hour. 

No one complained........


----------



## farrell

Wished they would medicate me........


----------



## tbone75

Slackin again I see !


----------



## Stihl 041S

It's me
It's me 
It's Earnest T!!


----------



## tbone75

No you taint ! Yous Mongo !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> No you taint ! Yous Mongo !!


True. 
Mongo mongo.


----------



## farrell

Mornin slackerz!


----------



## tbone75

Yep , its mornin . Just another day to be thankful I woke up !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anyone hear from Robin? I read all the posts on here since I left back home and didn`t see a post from him.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure have a nice run of weather happening here, the sun is so much hotter here, I like it!!


----------



## tbone75

Not a word from Robin ? Hope he can give us a yell ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John.


Hey Rob !!


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!

The 2171 is a dang strong runner!

Picked up my FILs squeel 028av.........comp felt good and didn't sound or feel gritty when pulled over


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## dancan

Wasn't me , it's the guy with the Husqvee !


----------



## farrell

Ya sure it was.........

You should learn to take some responsibility for your actions DanO!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Wasn't me , it's the guy with the Husqvee !


We all know your a closet Husky lover !


----------



## farrell

Slackerz X 2!


----------



## farrell

Dam big crickets here tonight!


----------



## tbone75

More like mute crickets ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!
Hey Adam!!


----------



## dancan

Think Ole Biscuit is finding them 70's in the Costa Rica's cold ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey slackers.


----------



## tbone75

What ?


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dang slacckers, I go away on a little trip and youse guys keep letting the thread fall back to the second page.!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

More shopping today for the trip to the desert, sure need a lot of support stuff to survive comfortably up there.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Really miss having saws to play with out here so I just go about finding other things to fix up. Always something that needs/could use some fixing up....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jerry!!!!
See ya soon


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!

The 028 lives!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey ZZZZZzzzzzzzlackerZZZZzzzzz...........Phew!!!!! She be warm here!! Been busy as all getout!!
First day here went way up in the mountains to see the town my daughter went to school in a couple years ago and meet her host family and some of her friends......very warm, friendy folks......´cept the Costa Rican rat dog´s alledged father......he latched onto my pants leg with gusto from the protection of a car tire....good thing too or she would be an orphan now !!

Anyway I found the local Stihl dealer in the mountain town of Puriscal.....Had a bunch of saws on the shelf....MS660 was the biggest......didnt ask the price.....didnt care....because.....well you know....did get some pics ror you Stihl geeks......and Ron.... 
Next day was spent on a 5 hr, 20 mile class 3 & 4 whitewater rafting trip and bus ride to our cabin.

Ruhm is cheep and wholesome....

View from the beach is wholesome too.......ladies must be poor...not much cloth....sometimes none.........gotts very dark glasses....

Ruhm is cheep.....and wholesome....LOL!!!

Lots more to tell later.....

Sent from an interwebs cafe on the Carribe side... on the beach and in the jungle.......via howlah monkey....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Hey ZZZZZzzzzzzzlackerZZZZzzzzz...........Phew!!!!! She be warm here!! Been busy as all getout!!
> First day here went way up in the mountains to see the town my daughter went to school in a couple years ago and meet her host family and some of her friends......very warm, friendy folks......´cept the Costa Rican rat dog´s alledged father......he latched onto my pants leg with gusto from the protection of a car tire....good thing too or she would be an orphan now !!
> 
> Anyway I found the local Stihl dealer in the mountain town of Puriscal.....Had a bunch of saws on the shelf....MS660 was the biggest......didnt ask the price.....didnt care....because.....well you know....did get some pics ror you Stihl geeks......and Ron....
> Next day was spent on a 5 hr, 20 mile class 3 & 4 whitewater rafting trip and bus ride to our cabin.
> 
> Ruhm is cheep and wholesome....
> 
> View from the beach is wholesome too.......ladies must be poor...not much cloth....sometimes none.........gotts very dark glasses....
> 
> Ruhm is cheep.....and wholesome....LOL!!!
> 
> Lots more to tell later.....
> 
> Sent from an interwebs cafe on the Carribe side... on the beach and in the jungle.......via howlah monkey....


Sounds fun! Enjoy buddy!!


----------



## dancan

There goes another scabbard ....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hey ZZZZZzzzzzzzlackerZZZZzzzzz...........Phew!!!!! She be warm here!! Been busy as all getout!!
> First day here went way up in the mountains to see the town my daughter went to school in a couple years ago and meet her host family and some of her friends......very warm, friendy folks......´cept the Costa Rican rat dog´s alledged father......he latched onto my pants leg with gusto from the protection of a car tire....good thing too or she would be an orphan now !!
> 
> Anyway I found the local Stihl dealer in the mountain town of Puriscal.....Had a bunch of saws on the shelf....MS660 was the biggest......didnt ask the price.....didnt care....because.....well you know....did get some pics ror you Stihl geeks......and Ron....
> Next day was spent on a 5 hr, 20 mile class 3 & 4 whitewater rafting trip and bus ride to our cabin.
> 
> Ruhm is cheep and wholesome....
> 
> View from the beach is wholesome too.......ladies must be poor...not much cloth....sometimes none.........gotts very dark glasses....
> 
> Ruhm is cheep.....and wholesome....LOL!!!
> 
> Lots more to tell later.....
> 
> Sent from an interwebs cafe on the Carribe side... on the beach and in the jungle.......via howlah monkey....



Sounds very very fun !! Happy birthday ya Ol Phart ! LOL

Them ladies have the dark glasses or you do ?? LOL Trick question ! LOL Mirrored glasses be better maybe ? LOL

Enjoy the rum !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Found way down on second page again tonight!! Whats up with yall slacckkeerrss??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry!!!!
> See ya soon



At Joshoua Tree??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very good to hear Robin is still with us, was begining to wonder bout that cheapo......LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> At Joshoua Tree??


Hey jerry!!!

Love Joshua Tree!!!

Watch for Desert Mountain sheep.


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John


----------



## tbone75

Hey Rob , you better get some sleep !


----------



## mdavlee

Morning guys


----------



## tbone75

mdavlee said:


> Morning guys


Morning !!


----------



## farrell

Morning fellas!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

ok..so another boring day at work. 

Morning clown town!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just in case you guys havn`t heard yet, Brad Snellings father passed away last night. 08f150 has a thread up about it on the main forum.


----------



## tbone75

Thanks Jerry , I didn't know.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Today we head out on our way down to Joshoua Tree , we are meeting up with others along the way and will likely stay overnight just outside LA to form a convoy...LOL
should be pulling in to the desert tomorrow about noon.


Stihl 041S said:


> Hey jerry!!!
> 
> Love Joshua Tree!!!
> 
> Watch for Desert Mountain sheep.


 Will do unc. Rob. May even get some picts.


----------



## farrell

Back to the grind.........


----------



## farrell

Slacker bump.......


----------



## tbone75

Yep , so slack I took another nap ! LOL


----------



## farrell

We got to pick up the slack round here boyz!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jerry. 
If you can, check out 49 Palms Oasis.


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam. 

Road trip tomorrow!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam.
> 
> Road trip tomorrow!!!!



Where you goin?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Adirondacks.
84" Camnnon Superbar
Echo pole saw and Silvey grinder on the way.
Maybe steak knives........


----------



## tbone75

What kind of steak knives ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> What kind of steak knives ? LOL



Don't know. Lol

Gonna stop at the silverware factory in my home town.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!

Carry on!


----------



## farrell

Back to the top!


----------



## tbone75

Boink !!


----------



## farrell

Doink!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dang meetings....


----------



## dancan

Used Husky , local ad , good deal for one of youse guys







Only 125$


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Used Husky , local ad , good deal for one of youse guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 125$


Jerry won't fix that fer ya ! Have to fix it yer own self ! LOL

Don't know why you buy them things ??


----------



## dancan

Nah , not for me , too much power and too big of a bar , you need to be a pro ...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Blade Dan...blade...too big a blade for you.....gosh....


----------



## Icehouse

I just wanted to be on page 5900


----------



## Stihl 041S

All in the car heading home. 
581 so far 
140 to go.


----------



## farrell

That's a lot of drivin there ol'buddy!

Be safe!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> That's a lot of drivin there ol'buddy!
> 
> Be safe!


Letting my Buddy drive. 
I 81 most all the way.


----------



## farrell

Good times!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Good times!


Oh yeah.


----------



## farrell

One more turn of the clock and time to go home!


----------



## farrell

Mornin slackerz!


----------



## farrell

The slackness here lately is dumbfounding!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> The slackness here lately is dumbfounding!


You and Stubby gonna play wif the sheeps together ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Sheeps are all liars!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Baahhhchittt !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Rob !!! Hows it going ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 2??!!!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Come on Slackeszzzz


----------



## tbone75

Slacking Slug checking in ! Bout all I can do fer now .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Slacking Slug checking in ! Bout all I can do fer now .


Well if you're taking over I can get some shut eye. 
Night Ol Buddy.


----------



## tbone75

Nite Rob


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Cantdog

Way more talk of ZZzzlacknesss than about saws, seems to me.........Man a full week of adventures for us.....Wed, went reef snorckeling .....Thurs was zip lining through the canopy in never cut, old growth rain forest.....Whee!! Man!! did 18 lines and 23 platforms...plus a 200 ft. Tarzan swing across a deep ravine.....some lines were over 1000-1200 ft....120 feet up...3/4 inch carbon fibre...... back in San Jose today.....man this mountain air is better for me than that hot, humid, coastal Carribe air......95 degrees....100% humidity....wasn't at all dry for a week. But it had it's benefits., wink..wink..nudge..nudge!! LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Way more talk of ZZzzlacknesss than about saws, seems to me.........Man a full week of adventures for us.....Wed, went reef snorckeling .....Thurs was zip lining through the canopy in never cut, old growth rain forest.....Whee!! Man!! did 18 lines and 23 platforms...plus a 200 ft. Tarzan swing across a deep ravine.....some lines were over 1000-1200 ft....120 feet up...3/4 inch carbon fibre...... back in San Jose today.....man this mountain air is better for me than that hot, humid, coastal Carribe air......95 degrees....100% humidity....wasn't at all dry for a week. But it had it's benefits., wink..wink..nudge..nudge!! LOL!!


Dang you just plain suck !! LOL
Sure sounds great !!
You coming back to the real world ?? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sounds very very fun !! Happy birthday ya Ol Phart ! LOL
> 
> Them ladies have the dark glasses or you do ?? LOL Trick question ! LOL Mirrored glasses be better maybe ? LOL
> 
> Enjoy the rum !


 
Thanks John....The dark glasses are for me AND the wife......looking through two layers of glasses she can't tell which way my eyes are looking......youl'd think a 60 yr old fella would have better things to do than look at wiminses....wearing little or no cloth.......LOL!!! Can't be helped I guess.....


----------



## tbone75

Sure sounds like some serious fun your having way down there !!


----------



## tbone75

Just cause yer 60 don't mean a hot babe don't get yer attention !! If it didn't we would have to wonder what happen to ya ??? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hows your wife & Daughter doing ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dang you just plain suck !! LOL
> Sure sounds great !!
> You coming back to the real world ?? LOL


 
Yep....back in San Jose today.....going further up in the mountains today to a semi active volcano and stay at a big family hotel for the night......then back here again and fly out Mon morning....7AM local......be back in Boston Mon night....then home Tues.....missing Hoss and my dogs........Still Feeking Snowing folks are sayin!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Looks like a Nor Easter is headed at you !!


----------



## farrell

Glad your enjoying yourself Robin!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hows your wife and Daughter doing ?


 Good....we all have had a good visit......and near non stop adventures.....a real joy to watch my daughter navigate this world.....haggeling with taxi drivers and other merchants in their own language...always gets it for less than the asking price (Woulda made my father smile)......just a common way of doing business...but if your not used to it or don't speak espanole....and have the look of a Gringo....you lose. ...

She leaves tomorrow night for Guatamala for class......won't see her again until May or so........


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Looks like a Nor Easter is headed at you !!


 Great!!! Hate to think I'd missed a single Flake!!!!....%#@%[email protected]*&**&&^........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good....we all have had a good visit......and near non stop adventures.....a real joy to watch my daughter navigate this world.....haggeling with taxi drivers and other merchants in their own language...always gets it for less than the asking price (Woulda made my father smile)......just a common way of doing business...but if your not used to it or don't speak espanole....and have the look of a Gringo....you lose. ...
> 
> She leaves tomorrow night for Guatamala for class......won't see her again until May or so........


Sounds like she is doing very well !! And a chip off the ol block as well !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Great!!! Hate to think I'd missed a single Flake!!!!....%#@%[email protected]*&**&&^........


Stay another week , should be all gone by then ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Stay another week , should be all gone by then ! LOL


 
Love to......but fraid that's not in the cards.......all these adventures have hammered the funds....but OL is laying plans already for our return.....
The lady who managed the place where we stayed in Coplas was 'Nadian xpat from just above Toronto....very nice.....took wonderful care of us.....she and her husband owned a resort at the same place as our cabin which we had full use of as well....free beer, breakfast, WIFI, always called for cabs etc. Had to force a hundred dollars on her....she asked for $5......no way....even I ain't that cheep......wonderful folks...


----------



## tbone75

You really got it made down there ya Ol Phart !! Gotta say I do envy you right now ! LOL Sure wish I could do some traveling !! Was always my plan when I retired , but just can't happen .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Way more talk of ZZzzlacknesss than about saws, seems to me.........Man a full week of adventures for us.....Wed, went reef snorckeling .....Thurs was zip lining through the canopy in never cut, old growth rain forest.....Whee!! Man!! did 18 lines and 23 platforms...plus a 200 ft. Tarzan swing across a deep ravine.....some lines were over 1000-1200 ft....120 feet up...3/4 inch carbon fibre...... back in San Jose today.....man this mountain air is better for me than that hot, humid, coastal Carribe air......95 degrees....100% humidity....wasn't at all dry for a week. But it had it's benefits., wink..wink..nudge..nudge!! LOL!!


Life sounds Good!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Good....we all have had a good visit......and near non stop adventures.....a real joy to watch my daughter navigate this world.....haggeling with taxi drivers and other merchants in their own language...always gets it for less than the asking price (Woulda made my father smile)......just a common way of doing business...but if your not used to it or don't speak espanole....and have the look of a Gringo....you lose. ...
> 
> She leaves tomorrow night for Guatamala for class......won't see her again until May or so........


Traveling is great. 
With someone who knows the area even better. 
With your kids........the best.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep this weather, the in the mountains can't be beat...more cloth around, but it's 72 degrees light breeze....low humidity.....mmmmmmmmm...suckin it up!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Well......it's off to the volcano....don't know if the hotel is connected to the interwebs but will back be on this 'puter Sun night.....See Ya!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Heck. 
Folks out of country post more here!!!
Need advice on building an outside wood boiler......


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!


----------



## dancan

Did someone say sumthin bout the beech an free boobs ??????


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Did someone say sumthin bout the beech an free boobs ??????


No!!!
Yes!!!!
All sheep are liars.....


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Did someone say sumthin bout the beech an free boobs ??????


Pit bull said so ! But he didn't say if they were knee knockers ? I am sure some were just fine , but not all ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Rob likes sheep !! 



Least the ones that will lie ! LMAO !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rob likes sheep !!
> 
> 
> 
> Least the ones that will lie ! LMAO !!!


Only female ones.......I don't swing both ways. 
Like some......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Crickets.......


----------



## dancan

Nan , that's just them Huskee owners tryin to get their sawz to run .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Nan , that's just them Huskee owners tryin to get their sawz to run .


Just got home. Stopped at the storage unit to drop off the road trip loot. 
Gonna be nice to have a shop again.


----------



## tbone75

Ya noisy slackers , ya got me awake now !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Ya noisy slackers , ya got me awake now !


Ya missed it all. 
Mt St Helens thread of about 25 posts got vaporized by the mods. Lol


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ya missed it all.
> Mt St Helens thread of about 25 posts got vaporized by the mods. Lol


What happen ????


----------



## Stihl 041S

Rants and obtuse posts. 

Newwby rants.


----------



## farrell

Mornin slackerz!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam


----------



## tbone75

Rob is up a little early it seems ?


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam. 
How goes the solo?

Wait......you're pushing the Green One!!


----------



## farrell

Not well.........

Bout to become target practice!

And yes currently pressing green buttons!


----------



## farrell

Rob!

You get the huge cremesickle back yet?


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , that John fella , always wantin to be the centre of attention , wants everybody to be lookin at him ......


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Rob!
> 
> You get the huge cremesickle back yet?


Getting it at the GtG


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hmmm , that John fella , always wantin to be the centre of attention , wants everybody to be lookin at him ......


MEEN AZZ Nadian is at it again !

And I (was) gonna give ya sumpin !


dancan said:


> Hmmm , that John fella , always wantin to be the centre of attention , wants everybody to be lookin at him ......


MEEN AZZ Nadian !! Just cause i won't trade ya that bad azz saw !! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> MEEN AZZ Nadian is at it again !
> 
> And I (was) gonna give ya sumpin !
> 
> MEEN AZZ Nadian !! Just cause i won't trade ya that bad azz saw !! LOL


If he showed up you could say that in Person


----------



## Scooterbum

Anybody home here anymore?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Anybody home here anymore?


Some of us are tryin!!!!!

How's Steve, and Hailey of course!!!!


----------



## Scooterbum

Doing good, how about yourself?


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> If he showed up you could say that in Person



Now , "If" I won the lotto ..... I'd show up in person so you guys could see that I really am 6'10" and 250lbs and Chuck Norris's brother ......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> Doing good, how about yourself?


It's a week or so of limbo and many things will settle out. 

Be able to breath again!!

A shop!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Did someone say sumthin bout the beech an free boobs ??????


 I didn't udder a word.......


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Now , "If" I won the lotto ..... I'd show up in person so you guys could see that I really am 6'10" and 250lbs and Chuck Norris's brother ......



What your not comin to the gtg?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> What your not comin to the gtg?


Sadly, no he isn't. 
He is going to buy food for his kids instead. 
Greedy aren't they??


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Sadly, no he isn't.
> He is going to buy food for his kids instead.
> Greedy aren't they??



Thot he was ridin down with Jerry?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Thot he was ridin down with Jerry?


No.......


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> No.......



Well WTF?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Well WTF?


I even threatened to put the video of him and Justin Beiber smooching on YouTube. 

He said there were worse videos of him on there already. 

He weren't scared.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I even threatened to put the video of him and Justin Beiber smooching on YouTube.
> 
> He said there were worse videos of him on there already.
> 
> He weren't scared.



I can't believe he would rather work than play!

That's just not merican!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I can't believe he would rather work than play!
> 
> That's just not merican!


Not Nadian Neither!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I even threatened to put the video of him and Justin Beiber smooching on YouTube.
> 
> He said there were worse videos of him on there already.
> 
> He weren't scared.


Danny been Beiber bobbin !! YAK !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Danny been Beiber bobbin !! YAK !!!


Ewwwwww!!!!!
YAK!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Time to head home.


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> I even threatened to put the video of him and Justin Beiber smooching on YouTube.
> 
> He said there were worse videos of him on there already.
> 
> He weren't scared.


 
Who's this Just-In Beaver then ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> Who's this Just-In Beaver then ?


Nother Nadian!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' ZZZZZzzzzlackahZZZZZzzzzz!!! 4:15 Local here......waiting for Emilieo and muh ride to the airport......headed back the snowbank....funz over....gotts a 4 hr layover in Atlanta........bet I can find some fun there.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Have a good safe trip back Robin !!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## farrell

Afternoon slackerz!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yawnnnnn
Mumble
Snark


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!

Ready to tackle the day?


----------



## tbone75

Morning Rob !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam. 
Hey John. 
It's show time!!!!


----------



## farrell

Time for what show?


----------



## tbone75

Yep , what show ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Life. 
I'll sleep when I'm dead.......


----------



## farrell

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Sounds like a plan


You betcha Red Ryder. 
Actually off to pick up a B&C. 
Cabelas on the way!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Did someone say sumthin bout the beech an free boobs ??????



You should be in Cali if you want to see free boobs, seen plenty before I went to BM local, while there was I was overun with em.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You should be in Cali if you want to see free boobs, seen plenty before I went to BM local, while there was I was overun with em.....LOL



Pix or it didn't happen !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Pix or it didn't happen !!



I agree!


----------



## dancan

I concur , it's unanimous then , pics or it didn't happen .


----------



## pioneerguy600

You fellers just have to come see fer yerselves, I can guide you to the most likely places.


----------



## tbone75

Just taint good nuff Jerry ! Gotta have pix ! You got my private email !! LOL


----------



## farrell

I hoped he was gonna have a slide show or video for us at the gtg


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I hoped he was gonna have a slide show or video for us at the gtg


8X10 glossies!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Jerry send all youse guys pics ???
Musta sent out good ones if youse guys is all disapeared ..... I gots none


----------



## dancan

Nice pics here on AS !!!


----------



## dancan

Can even post some pics of a boob .


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Can even post some pics of a boob .



That be a dam fine boob!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## tbone75

Very !


----------



## farrell

Back to the top!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Back to the top!


You pushin the button??


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> You pushin the button??



Yes sir!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Yes sir!


Road trippin


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Road trippin



Again?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Again?


It helps. 
Trying to tie up loose ends.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> It helps.
> Trying to tie up loose ends.



Gotcha!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Gotcha!


Had to change fingers yet?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Had to change fingers yet?



Couple times!


----------



## Cantdog

Home safe and sound......just got muh dogs calmed down.....very happy to see us!!! Now gotta go see Hoss...'spect he'll be happy too...if I show up with an apple!!
Boobish Pics or it didn't happen????
I couldn't take any pics......only had the OL's camera......wasn't even 'sposed to notice...let alone LOOK!!!...between having the wife and daughter along dad was required to just stare at his feet......but....I gotts a very dark pair of wraparound Ray Bans...but I did get some eye strain.....LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Good to see ya made it back in good shape !!

No pix really sucks !! But we do understand it would have cost you plenty !! LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> ......wasn't even 'sposed to notice...let alone LOOK!!!......but I did get some eye strain.....LOL!!!!



Sure hope you got some relief from the strain .....


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Sure hope you got some relief from the strain .....



I'd hate to see that ole vintage ticker blow a gasket on the "Stress Test" .....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Time to head out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'd hate to see that ole vintage ticker blow a gasket on the "Stress Test" .....



Gets to be just like second nature after log periods of exposure, I still have no problem looking.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Time to head out.



Hey uncle Rob! You be careful out there.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob! You be careful out there.


Okay. 
Hey Jerry!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Time to head out.


Be careful Mongo !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Be careful Mongo !!



Mongo try. 
Hey John. 
What you doing up??


----------



## farrell

Roads are a lil icy!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gets to be just like second nature after log periods of exposure, I still have no problem looking.....LOL



Can't NOT look.....nature of the beast.....but gotts ta be discrete......LOL!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## dancan

Turkish coffee time


----------



## tbone75

Mt Dew time , just one tho . LOL


----------



## farrell

Cup o coffee #2!


----------



## tbone75

Can't seem to wake up , MT-Dew #2 !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Can't NOT look.....nature of the beast.....but gotts ta be discrete......LOL!!



That becomes a lil bit more difficult when they walk/run right up to ya and throw a hugging to ya. They wants ya to squeeze em firmly, hold them tight....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Mt Dew time , just one tho . LOL



You have a limit?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am on cup 3, coffee n Baileys, bestes morning drink ever!!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> That becomes a lil bit more difficult when they walk/run right up to ya and throw a hugging to ya. They wants ya to squeeze em firmly, hold them tight....LOL



Chit my OL would be the one to point em out and take pics!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Chit my OL would be the one to point em out and take pics!



My wife doesn`t mind at all, she was with me most of the time and has been well versed on how things go at these events .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have a limit?


Sorta , One or two seems to be all I want for the day ? I have some root beer after that , no caffeine .


----------



## dancan

Caffeine is in the new dew.....

Sent via the string and tin can .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

slackers.


----------



## farrell

Come on boyz tighten up the slack in here!


----------



## Cantdog

Still snowing here.....wind blowing like all get out...blowing snow all about.....not going to get anywhere near what they predicted.....but durn wintry none th less...guess it all went up to visit Dan......


----------



## tbone75

Sure sounds like a big mess Robin !

Told ya to stay another week down there !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure sounds like a big mess Robin !
> 
> Told ya to stay another week down there !!



LOL!! I wish.....not to bad here...couple inches or so.....called for 7-13"......wind gust recorded in Jonesport/Beals at 78 mph....TV said....that's hurricane force winds......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all!!!!!
Tell me to not buy a saw!!


----------



## farrell

Don't buy a saw............

Hey Rob!

Buy the saw!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Well I'm trading into it.........
JRedS......


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Well I'm trading into it.........
> JRedS......



What flavor?


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Still snowing here.....wind blowing like all get out...blowing snow all about.....not going to get anywhere near what they predicted.....but durn wintry none th less...guess it all went up to visit Dan......


Just started to calm down some with the sunset! Blew like the Hounds of Hell!! Only 4"s! Boys up North are going to get buried!!!
Below zero wind chill tonight! Coldest I've ever seen it this late! Pourin' the wood to the old Tempwood for sure! 
Take care Up there Friend!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> What flavor?


451EV............


----------



## tbone75

Gots one of them Rob & a 451E plus a parts 451 ?? Also got another 490 couple days ago , fires on prime it says ? Missing the AF & cover, so I bought new ones for it. LOL Now I gots 3 of them ! Stihl don't have a 590 , YET ! LOL But I do have a 5000 Plus with new P&C !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Don't know the condition yet
It's a barter. 
Gun stuff


----------



## tbone75

Some on fleabay right now !!


----------



## farrell

I gots a 450!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I gots a 450!


Real happy you do too !! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Real happy you do too !! LOL



Hey!

Be nice!!!

Not her fault she's ugly and underpowered


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I gots a 450!


I got a 350 Husky.......I think.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I got a 350 Husky.......I think.



I gots one of them too!

The 450 is a jred everyone hates!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I gots one of them too!
> 
> The 450 is a jred everyone hates!


I know the 451EV and SilverTops. 
I'm learning.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I know the 451EV and SilverTops.
> I'm learning.



John sent it to me............

I don't think he wanted it?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> John sent it to me............
> 
> I don't think he wanted it?


An orfun...


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> An orfun...



Oh prolly.......


----------



## farrell

I may bring the lil POS with me if I can round up another bar.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Crickets.....


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZZzzzzzlacker crickets at that!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> ZZZZZZzzzzzlacker crickets at that!!!


ZZZZZZzzzzzlacker cricket with a 451EV.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> ZZZZZZzzzzzlacker cricket with a 451EV.


Are you in possession yet??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Are you in possession yet??


No. It's a barter. Great for both parties.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> No. It's a barter. Great for both parties.


Ahh....Soon??......451 is a very nice little saw.....but watch it when locating parts...it was a saw with many variations....three separate ign systems over the relatively short production run....stuff like that..... have to be very certain of the parts for your saw actually fit your saw....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Ahh....Soon??......451 is a very nice little saw.....but watch it when locating parts...it was a saw with many variations....three separate ign systems over the relatively short production run....stuff like that..... have to be very certain of the parts for your saw actually fit your saw....


Many thanks. 
I hope it's just a rings thing.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Many thanks.
> I hope it's just a rings thing.


Rings be all the same and pretty easy to come by......piston might be another story...but your old guy may have some NOS stuff for these....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Rings be all the same and pretty easy to come by......piston might be another story...but your old guy may have some NOS stuff for these....


It is a JonseredS..........


----------



## Cantdog

Yes it is.......and one of the very last at that....one version runs the same ign system as the 910E...with the spark coil mounted right on the sparkplug.....


----------



## tbone75

Guess I should look at my 451s to see if any are the same ? LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had enough of this sunshine and lovely weather, time to head home n face the music. Great white North,....here I come......LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had enough of this sunshine and lovely weather, time to head home n face the music. Great white North,....here I come......LOL



Me and Hoss will be waving when you fly over......safe trip for you and your wife Jerry.....still wintry here.....you didn't miss a thing....


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon slackers


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Afternoon slackers


Hey Ol Buddy. 
You finally wake up from your nap?
Time to move saw stuff!!


----------



## dancan

Sooooo , Robin and Jerry are just like that little girl , standing in a nice warm place and clicking their heels together saying "There's no place like home" ...........


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Sooooo , Robin and Jerry are just like that little girl , standing in a nice warm place and clicking their heels together saying "There's no place like home" ...........


And feels just like Nome.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ol Buddy.
> You finally wake up from your nap?
> Time to move saw stuff!!


Just had me a hour nap ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## dancan

Am not !!
I peeled an onion today to fry up


----------



## farrell

Are so!

That don't count!


----------



## farrell

Slackin slackerz!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Back at home safe n sound, good trip all the way with no holdups or snags.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Me and Hoss will be waving when you fly over......safe trip for you and your wife Jerry.....still wintry here.....you didn't miss a thing....


 Flew over bout 10:15, was pretty dark and I couldn`t see you or Hoss but thanks for the wave!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> And feels just like Nome.....



I think Nome is warmer there today.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Flew over bout 10:15, was pretty dark and I couldn`t see you or Hoss but thanks for the wave!!


10:15..... we might not have been waving....at that exact moment....but the thought was there....LOL!! Glad you made it home in good order....snowing again here this AM.....


----------



## tbone75

Morning AS


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Cantdog

Morning is almost over......haven't done much today....got a fire going in the living room stove.....ordered a couple bar tips from Chainswr (Scott).....both NLA anywhere else....one old square tennon type Tsmura in 3/8" X 0.050/0.058 and a long square tennon type Sugi Hara in 3/8" X 0.058......these are very hard to come by new and he seems to have quite a selection of sizes/pitches.....$10-$15 each...very happy to find these....have very good bars for them to go on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> 10:15..... we might not have been waving....at that exact moment....but the thought was there....LOL!! Glad you made it home in good order....snowing again here this AM.....



We landed here bout 10:45 with perfect clear visibility after crossing the Bay. There was no wind and had a perfect landing, snow banks 4-6' high around the airport. Not much snow around my place, most of it blew away I think.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We landed here bout 10:45 with perfect clear visibility after crossing the Bay. There was no wind and had a perfect landing, snow banks 4-6' high around the airport. Not much snow around my place, most of it blew away I think.



Very overcast here last night.....snow this morning turned to a bit of rain. We didn't get more than an inch or two of that Wed storm....lots of wind...Jonesport/Beals recorded 78mph Wed.
Gotta love it blew all away from your house!!!
I'm pretty fed up with the cold and snow.....March seemed no appreciable change from Feb here.....ready for spring, me....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Very overcast here last night.....snow this morning turned to a bit of rain. We didn't get more than an inch or two of that Wed storm....lots of wind...Jonesport/Beals recorded 78mph Wed.
> Gotta love it blew all away from your house!!!
> I'm pretty fed up with the cold and snow.....March seemed no appreciable change from Feb here.....ready for spring, me....



Yep, plenty tired with this crap. Most years I couldn`t even travel up the lake to my camp on foot safely during Jan or Feb. I could actually drive up there now in a truck, havn`t been able to do that in 15 years or more. There is 16-20" of ice here on the fresh water lakes currently....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

It's down to 61 Merican!!!!!!!

Brrrrrr. Lol

Hey all


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> It's down to 61 Merican!!!!!!!
> 
> Brrrrrr. Lol
> 
> Hey all




61 Merican is cool, most mornings out in Cali was in that range just at daylight but shot upward quickly to high 70`s to low 80`s each day. Real nice weather out there, spent last Wed. on the beaches , only 68 F but we thought it was mid summer..LOL
Most folks from out there were dressed for winter while on the beach but I just had on my cotton cargoes and a short sleeved Tee shirt, felt very warm to me.


----------



## Stihl 041S

What is the weight of a Stihl 59" bar?


----------



## tbone75

Too dam much !! LOL


----------



## PB

Evening boys. I am out here in Moncton, and the beer sucks.  That Keith's IPA is pure swill, don't see what the fuss is all about (I still drank 4 tonight). The Keith's Galaxy wasn't bad but still isn't on my radar for good beer. We had an ESB the was brewed in Fredericton that was really nice. Also had a Pump House (sounds like a **** studio) scotch ale that wasn't too bad. 

I do have to say that Maritime Canadians are definitely the nicest and most welcoming people in North America. 

Anyway, I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## tbone75

Nice to see ya post again PB !! SLACKER !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> What is the weight of a Stihl 59" bar?



Really heavy when mounted on an 090, lots of weight on the front handle bar when bucking, Stihl full comp .404 chain.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Too dam much !! LOL


Hey John!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Really heavy when mounted on an 090, lots of weight on the front handle bar when bucking, Stihl full comp .404 chain.


Yeah. Just wondering.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Found on 2n page again, slacckers stihl snoring!!


----------



## tbone75

Is it morning again ?


----------



## sachsmo

Knuckle Heads!


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Evening boys. I am out here in Moncton, and the beer sucks.  That Keith's IPA is pure swill, don't see what the fuss is all about (I still drank 4 tonight). The Keith's Galaxy wasn't bad but still isn't on my radar for good beer. We had an ESB the was brewed in Fredericton that was really nice. Also had a Pump House (sounds like a **** studio) scotch ale that wasn't too bad.
> 
> I do have to say that Maritime Canadians are definitely the nicest and most welcoming people in North America.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you all are doing well!




Hey Lee! Guess I just missed you last night....your post time was just about even with my bed time!! PM sent.....


----------



## dancan

Sawdust time


----------



## Cantdog

Time to clean the dust off saws.....


----------



## tbone75

Raining here now , turning to snow tonight !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Raining here now , turning to snow tonight !



Looks like we will be getting some more of that chit to. Maybe more freezing rain/sleet than snow but just more chit to make the roads unsafe.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Tons O Rain here.


----------



## tbone75

Sucky weather , so i am stihl on muh azz !


----------



## Stihl 041S

By Thursday it will be warmer here than in SoCal


----------



## farrell

Afternoon fellas!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam. 
OT today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a fairly nice day here today, 5 above freezing, a lot of snow disappeared today.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Time to clean the dust off saws.....



What ?? The caretaker get your saws dirty ????


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> What ?? The caretaker get your saws dirty ????


Robins over 60 now. 
Likes dusting and flower arranging. 

Hey Robin!!!!


----------



## dancan

Old dried up Biscuit .....


----------



## dancan

Must be a Husqvee convention here , I'm going te bed , be back when some real work gets done .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hauling wood today tire you out?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam.
> OT today?



Tomorrow


----------



## Stihl 041S

See ya tomorrow..


----------



## tbone75

Slug needs some sleep , just hope I find it ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Good luck Ol Buddy.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Rainin like a sumbich here!!


----------



## sachsmo

Which way to the Husqvee convention?????????????


----------



## Stihl 041S

Women and children first.


----------



## Stihl 041S

SH is 5 minute slow. If at all. 

Heading home.


----------



## tbone75

SH is working fine fer me ya ol phart. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> SH is working fine fer me ya ol phart. LOL


It's better now. 
Night John.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hauling wood today tire you out?



No , but trying to split some of that maple did , that axe bounces off of it kinda maple , even when I got it to split I had to take the axe and to cut the fibres to get it apart , knotty pasture spruce is easier to split .
It's in it's own special pile now , we'll see how the SS likes it , if there's no love with that it'll get noddled or I'll save it for the hydro splitter .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Old dried up Biscuit .....



Not so dry here right now....soggy O'l Biscuit this morning....


----------



## dancan

Freezing rain here and a touch of an easterly wind .


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Cantdog

Afternoon..........


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Unc!!!! Saw something the other day that would have given your ribcage a real workout!!! It was a gold Buick just like the one you came up in last time...........but it had 5 GMC cab lights on the roof....set up just like a truck...6" back from the top of the windshiel.....three in the center and one on either outside edge....they worked too.....it was almost dark and he had the lights on......LOL!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Unc!!!! Saw something the other day that would have given your ribcage a real workout!!! It was a gold Buick just like the one you came up in last time...........but it had 5 GMC cab lights on the roof....set up just like a truck...6" back from the top of the windshiel.....three in the center and one on either outside edge....they worked too.....it was almost dark and he had the lights on......LOL!!!!!


I thought I did a nice job...........

You should have said hi!!!


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey Rob!


Hey Adam.
You be gettin the rhythm of fixin saws!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam.
> You be gettin the rhythm of fixin saws!!!


 
I suppose..............


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I suppose..............


Just takes practice.


----------



## cheeves

Stihl 041S said:


> Rainin like a sumbich here!!


Here too!!! Been pumpin' my basement out all day!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> No , but trying to split some of that maple did , that axe bounces off of it kinda maple , even when I got it to split I had to take the axe and to cut the fibres to get it apart , knotty pasture spruce is easier to split .
> It's in it's own special pile now , we'll see how the SS likes it , if there's no love with that it'll get noddled or I'll save it for the hydro splitter .



We got into some of that Hop Hornbeam up on the ridge 3-4 years back, cannot be split with a blade, had to noodle it if necessary. I put several pieces in the 50 ton splitter, shoved the wedge into it full throttle , watched the 10" I beam bow up 1/4" or more then the stick would literally explode like a grenade. Thought that was funny til the next piece exploded and a piece hit me on the right hand pocket of my jeans, ..not so funny ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Here too!!! Been pumpin' my basement out all day!




I live on a hill, a couple of my friends don`t. I have run the 3" pumps there for 6 hours straight.


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , did you find the precision German engineered oil jug I left you ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , did you find the precision German engineered oil jug I left you ?


Beer bottle ? LOL


----------



## dancan

I threw a piece of that hard to split Stihl cut wood in the furnace , it burns fine


----------



## dancan

No John , not beer LOL
I got some Liquimoly jugs .


----------



## dancan

Oops ,,,, These jugs .....






A built in spout comes out , perfect for pouring bar lube .


----------



## farrell

Thems some nice jugs there DanO!


----------



## dancan

Do a Google image search for liquimoly, plenty more jugs, even calendar jugs to


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Do a Google image search for liquimoly, plenty more jugs, even calendar jugs to



Yes.........yes!

All very nice jugs


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , did you find the precision German engineered oil jug I left you ?



Yess I did Dan. When were you here?


----------



## dancan

Saturday LOL


----------



## tbone75

Morning AS !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning AS !!


Morning John. 
Back on the road. 
Later!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Saturday LOL




Think I slept in on Saturday, must be time change thing.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Cantdog

See it this works.....J 24 Delmhorst and probe..http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_9li5cmc0ik_e

There that's more like it.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> See it this works.....J 24 Delmhorst and probe..http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=delmhorst j-4&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=31562357597&hvpos=1t2&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=7390547884567681360&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_9li5cmc0ik_e
> 
> There that's more like it.....



Ahh Laddy, tis a nice une.


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Think I slept in on Saturday, must be time change thing.




Actually ,thinking back on that. On Sat. morning I drove over to the Veterns Hospital around 6:30, stopped at Tims at the crossroads and was back home by 7:30, think I flaked out some time after that for a couple hrs.


----------



## dancan

Couple of 3 or 4 .......


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ahh Laddy, tis a nice une.


Yes it is.....not quite as fancy as the newest digital units....have calculate your own temperature differentials etc...but as I said very handy in checking sills for rot or moisture...or around windows and doors for flashing leakage etc....can probe 2'' below the surface....or using it for 1" lumber just use the unit mounted pins.....does a good job...I've had it 10-12 yrs or so....paid for itself many times over...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is.....not quite as fancy as the newest digital units....have calculate your own temperature differentials etc...but as I said very handy in checking sills for rot or moisture...or around windows and doors for flashing leakage etc....can probe 2'' below the surface....or using it for 1" lumber just use the unit mounted pins.....does a good job...I've had it 10-12 yrs or so....paid for itself many times over...


Looks like the bees knees. 
Lots of uses I never thought of. 
Thanks for the info. 
Hey Lad


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin !!







Tuff out the winter , stay warm and work in your Jonny Reds LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Robin !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuff out the winter , stay warm and work in your Jonny Reds LOL


Go to bed Jerry!!!


----------



## SawTroll

A slow day, and a better night - now it is getting really slow again....

Maybe I should consider some sleep?


----------



## Stihl 041S

SawTroll said:


> A slow day, and a better night - now it is getting really slow again....
> 
> Maybe I should consider some sleep?


Maybe Lad. 
Nights are getting shorter.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Gonna be a LONG couple of days. 
Running for at least one maybe 2 saws and one maybe 2bars. 
But at least it's new country!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers !!


----------



## farrell

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Gonna be a LONG couple of days.
> Running for at least one maybe 2 saws and one maybe 2bars.
> But at least it's new country!!!



You goin to get that jred that's over this way?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Na. There was an 026 in Bedford. It's gone


----------



## farrell

I found a 2186 in meadville


----------



## pioneerguy600

026`s are everywhere. Must be the most prolific model Stihl ever made. See them up here every day.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> 026`s are everywhere. Must be the most prolific model Stihl ever made. See them up here every day.


This one looked real nice. $50........didn't last.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> This one looked real nice. $50........didn't last.



Real nice looking ones don`t last long when up for sale. There is one I know of that has zero hours on it, was started at the dealer but never ruin afterward. Never been up for sale but I am working on it...LOL


----------



## tbone75

I found a box of 026 stuff !! May be nuff to build one , real close if not ! LOL I can always use a 3rd one ! LOL Stihl want a MS260 for some reason ?? LOL May just build me a chinee one for fun ? Stihl gotta put the chinee 660 together yet. Top end is on the way ! Gonna end up up with a chinee herd ! 
Gonna put one 371 together with a chinee/Italian crankcase , wrap , break handle,recoil,clutch cover,top cover & muffler I think.
If I could just get moving on them ! Body just been to crappy lately to do anything.
Got the time , got the saws , got the parts , but no energy to do it. Or something like that . LOL 

Maybe I have too many project saws ? NAH !!! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Never too many saw projects!!!! Lol


----------



## farrell

Better put that OL of yours to work building saws!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Better put that OL of yours to work building saws!


I keep trying !! She keeps telling me NO ! LOL

But she never says anything bout how many I have !!


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I keep trying !! She keeps telling me NO ! LOL
> 
> But she never says anything bout how many I have !!



My wife is usually interested in what I am doing and would help if I needed her to!

But she does complain bout the saws I have and ones I want to get


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> My wife is usually interested in what I am doing and would help if I needed her to!
> 
> But she does complain bout the saws I have and ones I want to get



My wife shakes her head but says nothing bad about saws......since we heat with wood......and since I been into saws I ain't bought a single Harley or Ducati...not one...she somewhat happy.......puzzled but happy.....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> My wife shakes her head but says nothing bad about saws......since we heat with wood......and since I been into saws I ain't bought a single Harley or Ducati...not one...she somewhat happy.......puzzled but happy.....LOL!!



Saws be a lot cheaper, could build a big heard for the price of a new Harley!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## tbone75

Morning AS !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Keep it down John!!!
Trying to sleep!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just checking in after my run to the city and back, roads are snow covered, still snowing but might let up some time soon. Dan won`t have too much difficulty getting to his shop this morning, slow n steady will do it.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Saws be a lot cheaper, could build a big heard for the price of a new Harley!!


Even a used one would buy a truck load!!! LOLOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Sure slack over here !


----------



## farrell

Afternoon fellas!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, slack, slack, slack! No saw work today but hope to get some cuitting in tomorrow, saws are all ready so just depends on the weather. Got an order of Stihl parts from my dealer....


----------



## tbone75

I am working on a Eeko and a Stihl. 

Well , just trying is all ! Rain & Arther !!


----------



## Cantdog

Ain't doing nothing....drinking from a tall green can.....relaxing after a 10 hr day on a 9 pitch.......


----------



## tbone75

9 pitch aint no fun ! I have worked on several roofs , hot tar & gravel to dam steep chit ! I kinda like this 4 pitch on my house ! LOL Dang wonder I didn't have to shovel snow off this winter !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slight diversion for tomorrow, have some plumbing leaks to take care of first, then hope to get some cutting in.


----------



## tbone75

AS is finally back up again !


----------



## farrell

Yay!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Up n down,..up n down,...just like being on the ocean....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. 
Back from page II


----------



## tbone75

Real slack over here ! Wonder why ? LMAO !!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Real slack over here ! Wonder why ? LMAO !!!!


I'd stay here with the thread. 
Just comfortable.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only slacckers over here, no one doing anything, no saw work, no builds.


----------



## Stihl 041S

No builds ;(


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> No builds ;(


----------



## tbone75

I may start on the chinee 660 ? Nothing that great , just for fun . LOL Then run the ever living chit out of it ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I may start on the chinee 660 ? Nothing that great , just for fun . LOL Then run the ever living chit out of it ! LOL



Who gonna run it??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who gonna run it??



Anyone that wants to , other than me !! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Rent a kid!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice day to get some cutting in but I am too lazy, sun even out and not bad temp wise, light breeze but I am too lazy...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice day to get some cutting in but I am too lazy, sun even out and not bad temp wise, light breeze but I am too lazy...LOL



I'm home for lunch.....gotts 30 mins to be lazy too!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice day to get some cutting in but I am too lazy, sun even out and not bad temp wise, light breeze but I am too lazy...LOL


Now we have a Nadian Slug !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Rob !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Two weeks or so.


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam. 
How's your mom doin?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> AS is finally back up again !


 This site sucks


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> This site sucks


Who's the new guy...........


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam.
> How's your mom doin?



Had another stroke Wednesday and was admitted and back out Thursday 

Appt in Cleveland today and was admitted. Testing her artery on Monday to see if there is any flow and maybe surgery on Tuesday 

That's best case scenario


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Had another stroke Wednesday and was admitted and back out Thursday
> 
> Appt in Cleveland today and was admitted. Testing her artery on Monday to see if there is any flow and maybe surgery on Tuesday
> 
> That's best case scenario


Hang in there.....


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hang in there.....



Thanks!

I am

I know the outcomes on this chit

She either gets better with the surgery or if no surgery it gets worse

No middle ground


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bump to the top, sinking fast!!


----------



## farrell

Bump


----------



## tbone75

Swift kick in the rear !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Swift kick in the rear !


Hey John!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning Uncle Rob !! Just relocated a coon ! Had to run a skunk off bout 11pm yesterday , that made 4 skunks in a week ! One was almost all white !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Morning Uncle Rob !! Just relocated a coon ! Had to run a skunk off bout 11pm yesterday , that made 4 skunks in a week ! One was almost all white !


Well save a couple.


----------



## dancan

BBQ hors d'oeuvres for the gtg !!!


----------



## tbone75

I will send some up for you Danny !! Them black & white ones just fer you !


----------



## dancan

Deep fried in bacon fat please


----------



## tbone75

Rob is the cook ! Not sure who is gonna clean them ?? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ouch don't kick so hard!


----------



## Cantdog

This is pretty bumpy here.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bumpity bumpity bump. Better then a kick in the nads....


----------



## tbone75

Don't need none of that nads kicking ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Cold, rainy day here. But Stihl better than snow....But even that white stuff is better than a kick in the nads.....I guess......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rain here and its taking the snow with it, win win if there is any silver lining to a rainy day. Yep, a whole lot better than a kick in da nads...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Tickle tickle !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bump in the night, who you gonna call??


----------



## tbone75

Ghost Busters !! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John


----------



## tbone75

Movies over ! Puncture Wounds ! Not bad , could have been just a little better .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Fast night.


----------



## tbone75

Fast night at work is usually a good thing !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yup!!!!
Start driving in 4 more.


----------



## tbone75

Slug time , I think , I hope ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Good luck john!!!


----------



## z71mike

Hey guys. Just sitting here bored watching Ancient Aliens or something similar.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

z71mike said:


> Hey guys. Just sitting here bored watching Ancient Aliens or something similar.....


Start a saw subject.


----------



## z71mike

Wish I could come up with one. I'm not that creative. And haven't cut in months. Just been responding to threads.


----------



## Stihl 041S

z71mike said:


> Wish I could come up with one. I'm not that creative. And haven't cut in months. Just been responding to threads.


I been away from saws too. 
Soon I'm free to run them anytime I want.


----------



## z71mike

Really sucks not to at least run them. But been gettin alotta work done on the house and trying to rebuild my quad so I can ride this spring/summer. Just too busy.


----------



## Stihl 041S

z71mike said:


> Really sucks not to at least run them. But been gettin alotta work done on the house and trying to rebuild my quad so I can ride this spring/summer. Just too busy.


You gonna be at the PA GTG?


----------



## z71mike

I'm trying hard to line it up. If I can get my head above water on my construction projects, I should be good to go. 

Early May, right?


----------



## Stihl 041S

z71mike said:


> I'm trying hard to line it up. If I can get my head above water on my construction projects, I should be good to go.
> 
> Early May, right?


Yup. The third. 
See the sticky.


----------



## z71mike

Roger. It was hidden in Tapatalk. Had to open a browser window to find it.

Yeah I probably won't bring any saws, but I wanna go and at least bullchit with everyone for a while. I only have one complete saw at the moment and it's a top handle. Everything else is apart and in various states of repair haha


----------



## Stihl 041S

z71mike said:


> Roger. It was hidden in Tapatalk. Had to open a browser window to find it.
> 
> Yeah I probably won't bring any saws, but I wanna go and at least bullchit with everyone for a while. I only have one complete saw at the moment and it's a top handle. Everything else is apart and in various states of repair haha


 I'm old. Lol
You can help me carry mine and then run them. 
Bring a lawn chair.


----------



## z71mike

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm old. Lol
> You can help me carry mine and then run them.
> Bring a lawn chair.


Haha excellent. I'm good at bringing beer too. Or is it a dry event?


----------



## Stihl 041S

z71mike said:


> Haha excellent. I'm good at bringing beer too. Or is it a dry event?


Usually after saws are run.
Some are dry.
First one in PA


----------



## z71mike

Roger. Yeah I will definitely try to make significant progress here in the coming weeks so I can get out there.


----------



## Stihl 041S

z71mike said:


> Roger. Yeah I will definitely try to make significant progress here in the coming weeks so I can get out there.


I'll bring saws and premix.


----------



## z71mike

Excellent. Ok I'll see what I can do. 

Bed time now. Gotta get up in a couple hours. Nice bs'ing.


----------



## Stihl 041S

z71mike said:


> Excellent. Ok I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Bed time now. Gotta get up in a couple hours. Nice bs'ing.


Take care. 
Drop in any time. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun is up, where are all the slacckerz?


----------



## z71mike

Present.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sun is up, where are all the slacckerz?


Off ZZZZZlackin of course......otherwise they wouldn't be slackerz.......


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Why do my saws work so well, darn things start too easy and only stop for refulin. Must be something wrong??


----------



## dancan

This the Slackers Club ?
John the spokesman ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> This the Slackers Club ?
> John the spokesman ??


More like Poster Child...........
Hey Mike.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Kripe. 
Somebody keep it on page one whilst I woik. Lol


----------



## farrell

Slacker bump to the top

Evening kids!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam.


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

3" drill in steel. 
Azzzzzz time.


----------



## farrell

I was puttin the vee on the bottom of carbide and ceramic RP3V's


----------



## Stihl 041S

CNMG
TPG
IM SIMPLE. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Seems to be some nuts loose in here tonight !!


----------



## farrell

You not know what a RP3V is?

.375 diameter round (I think)

11* clearance 

120* vee on bottom for tool holder


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Seems to be some nuts loose in here tonight !!



It happens


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> You not know what a RP3V is?
> 
> .375 diameter round (I think)
> 
> 11* clearance
> 
> 120* vee on bottom for tool holder


 A Button tool. We use them from 3/8" to 1" maybe. 
We use maybe 100 different inserts. Maybe 150?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> A Button tool. We use them from 3/8" to 1" maybe.
> We use maybe 100 different inserts. Maybe 150?



Turning and grooving inserts


----------



## tbone75

Morning AS !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Turning and grooving inserts


3/8" dia?


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> 3/8" dia?



Yes


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Yes


How big this groove???


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> How big this groove???


Isn't that kinda personal??

Hey Unc!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Isn't that kinda personal??
> 
> Hey Unc!!!


Hey lad!!

Has to he as big as the insert. 
That sounds dirty too...


----------



## tbone75

Buncha dirty ol pharts over here !


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> How big this groove???



Yes Rob 3/8" insert plunged into work piece would leave a groove .375 wide if you go .375 deep or more

Can always make the groove wider tho


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey lad!!
> 
> Has to he as big as the insert.
> That sounds dirty too...



Should I bring a catalogue for you?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Rain rain go away.. take the pollen with you today!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Yes Rob 3/8" insert plunged into work piece would leave a groove .375 wide if you go .375 deep or more
> 
> Can always make the groove wider tho


If you go .1875 it will be .375 wide. 
I'm such an AZZ. 
Hey Adam !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl sounds like a buncha goobers over here ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> If you go .1875 it will be .375 wide.
> I'm such an AZZ.
> Hey Adam !!



Yes!

I was half a sleep when I posted that


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very little traffic on here today, guess all the slacckers are over at the other place.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan,..you get all your wood oiled today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got 4-5 cords split and piled today, was great to have a decent day to get some outside work done. Even noodled a couple of sticks, used a 115 that had not been run in 8-9 years./


----------



## z71mike

Raining hard today. Wanted to get some chemical down on the lawn. So much for that.


----------



## tbone75

z71mike said:


> Raining hard today. Wanted to get some chemical down on the lawn. So much for that.


Grass killer ? LOL


----------



## z71mike

tbone75 said:


> Grass killer ? LOL


Ha. No, I got the nicest lawn in the neighborhood. Tried posting a pic a dozen times but it keeps timing out.


----------



## tbone75

I mow way to much grass ! I need bout 50 gal. of grass killer ! LOL


----------



## z71mike

Haha I only have a half acre. Takes me an hour driving the mower with a couple beers


----------



## z71mike

Sweet. Picture worked this time.


----------



## tbone75

z71mike said:


> Sweet. Picture worked this time.


Nice place ! I have bout 5 acres of hill side I mow. LOL


----------



## z71mike

tbone75 said:


> Nice place ! I have bout 5 acres of hill side I mow. LOL


Thank you sir. I like making my neighbors jealous. They're all yuppy dooshbags that pay tax-evading illegal immigrants to cut their grass down to the root and destroy the lawn.

I won't last here much longer. The people suck and the taxes went up 40% in 5 years. Getting ready to sell soon so I been rebuilding EVERYthing to appeal to the female of potential buying couples.


----------



## Cantdog

Nice green.......I stihl got ice.....and what isn't ice is brown to gray.....


----------



## z71mike

Cantdog said:


> Nice green.......I stihl got ice.....and what isn't ice is brown to gray.....


Oh that's last season's picture! Right now everything's still dead and $hitty looking. It's killing me to look at it.


----------



## Cantdog

z71mike said:


> Oh that's last season's picture! Right now everything's still dead and $hitty looking. It's killing me to look at it.



LOL!! That makes me feel better!! LOL!!!


----------



## z71mike

Haha. I'd be embarrassed to put a current pic up here  

I need another 2 months to revive the place.


----------



## Cantdog

z71mike said:


> Haha. I'd be embarrassed to put a current pic up here
> 
> I need another 2 months to revive the place.




LOL We all do up here!!!


----------



## tbone75

I hope my grass waits another 2 months to grow at all !


----------



## Icehouse

Bump page 2


----------



## dancan

Jerry , with all the rain I decided to undercoat my dry wood , sure lights up a little easier now .


----------



## cheeves

z71mike said:


> Haha. I'd be embarrassed to put a current pic up here
> 
> I need another 2 months to revive the place.


Wife and I have been working on ours for the past week. Actually made some progress. It was some mess!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Jerry , with all the rain I decided to undercoat my dry wood , sure lights up a little easier now .



Dip it in used crankcase oil, burns right some better!!


----------



## z71mike

cheeves said:


> Wife and I have been working on ours for the past week. Actually made some progress. It was some mess!!


Pic, man! Show it off!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Bump page 2


Thanks Chris


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting on here, Time:


----------



## z71mike

In.


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks Chris


I kinda try and look after you guys


Hey Rob


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> I kinda try and look after you guys
> 
> 
> Hey Rob


Lord knows we need it!!!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dip it in used crankcase oil, burns right some better!!



I find that the Stihl bar lube , works better because of the additives and it keeps the bugs out of the wood pile , no cling ability with used oil .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all.


----------



## z71mike

Boring today.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Howdy


----------



## z71mike

Sup, Jimbo!


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## z71mike

toppa the morn!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I find that the Stihl bar lube , works better because of the additives and it keeps the bugs out of the wood pile , no cling ability with used oil .


 But, but but..you get used oil for free!! Don`t matter how much drips off, you get it for free!!


----------



## Icehouse

Tsk, Tsk, Tsk, page 2 again


----------



## dancan

Jerry , my name's not Mary Poppins , I don't mind dropping a scheckle or two when needed ....


----------



## Cantdog

Mary Poppins does not drop scheckles....not ever.....EVER....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Firewood is all split up now, just a half cord left to be piled up on the pallets . Sure nice to have that chore done up.


----------



## z71mike

I can hear crickets chirping in the forum. Jeeez. It's never been this quiet before.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Jerry , my name's not Mary Poppins , I don't mind dropping a scheckle or two when needed ....



But, how do you justify tossin all that,"free," oil away. Mary Poppins would never allow that!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> But, how do you justify tossin all that,"free," oil away. Mary Poppins would never allow that!!


Durn straight......I give all mine to a friend who has a waste oil furnace in his automotive repair garage.....not a lot, usually 30-40 gals a yr..in 5 gal oil buckets...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Durn straight......I give all mine to a friend who has a waste oil furnace in his automotive repair garage.....not a lot, usually 30-40 gals a yr..in 5 gal oil buckets...



My retired machinist friend has a waste oil furnace in his machine shop, I give him all my oil and set him up to collect from several heavy equipment shops, gets 500+ gallons a year from all his sources.


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yawn.....
Got to get up at 10:30 today. Crack of dawn!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Yawn.....
> Got to get up at 10:30 today. Crack of dawn!!!!



Hey Rob!

Link to search

http://meadville.craigslist.org/search/?sort=rel&areaID=706&subAreaID=&query=boat+motor&catAbb=sss


----------



## tbone75

Lunch times goobers !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lunch time has come and gone, tea time now. Really nice day up here, bright sun under clear skies. This must be spring!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> Link to search
> 
> http://meadville.craigslist.org/search/?sort=rel&areaID=706&subAreaID=&query=boat motor&catAbb=sss


That would be perfect on my 19' freighter.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> That would be perfect on my 19' freighter.



Which one?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Grumman square stern.


----------



## tbone75

Buuuurrrrrrrppppp !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Root Beer !


----------



## Cantdog

Buuuuurrrrrrppppppp.......Ballantine Ale......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Buuuuurrrrrrppppppp.......Ballantine Ale......


I am gonna try one of them sometime soon ! LOL Just gotta know if its really that good ? I like darker beer , so may not be all that good ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Buuuuuurrrrrppppp!! Keiths!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I am gonna try one of them sometime soon ! LOL Just gotta know if its really that good ? I like darker beer , so may not be all that good ?


You probably get to try a taste in two weeks, two days or so.....I like darker myself but Ballantines Ale is my daily driver not my Sunday-go-to-meeting beverage.......an Ale not a beer....


----------



## dancan

Buuuuuuurrrrrpppp ! The last Stella is gone so now it's Bavaria 8.6 

Hey Rob , I've got a 6hp SeaHorse at the shop .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Buuuuuurrrrrppppp!! Keiths!!


Gonna try one of them some day too !!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You probably get to try a taste in two weeks, two days or so.....I like darker myself but Ballantines Ale is my daily driver not my Sunday-go-to-meeting beverage.......an Ale not a beer....


I got a 6 pack of Killians here ! LOL But that won't go very far ! LOL May stock up on sumpin different ? LOL 
Place called the wine rack has many many different kinds of beer and booze !! Bout 20 miles from me is all.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bounced to the top.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another 026 slowly going back together, box parts saws take some time to put back together. Put the new bearings, crank cases and seals in and started grinding on the cylinder.


----------



## Cantdog

My "Page II" alarm just woke me up again.......durn middle of th night ZZZzzlackahzzz......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Okay. I'll take over. 
The slackin part that is.


----------



## tbone75

Slug bump !


----------



## z71mike

Mornin boys


----------



## pioneerguy600

Day half gone and nothing accomplished yet!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Day just starting. 
Hey jerry


----------



## z71mike

My day to babysit today. Fun fun!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Day just starting.
> Hey jerry



Hey Rob, My day just finishing up ,tours just starting!!


----------



## dancan

Hey John , here's a deal on 5$ saw !!!!
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/d...ond/582542409?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

The case has got to be worth 5$ right ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey John , here's a deal on 5$ saw !!!!
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/d...ond/582542409?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> The case has got to be worth 5$ right ?



That`s a pretty good saw actually, certainly a lot better than a Wild Thing!!


----------



## dancan

**** !
Looks like the Bangledeshie Hacker or HBRN got Jerry's account info !!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a pretty good saw actually, certainly a lot better than a Wild Thing!!


Who are you and what did you do with Jerry ??????


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> **** !
> Looks like the Bangledeshie Hacker or HBRN got Jerry's account info !!!!!!



Can't be Jerry !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like Poulans betterer than Hooskies....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like Poulans betterer than Hooskies....LOL


You fall over that beaver tail again ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You fall over that beaver tail again ?


LOL,..Never said I liked em as much as my Stihls!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Saved!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl here, hasn`t dropped too far yet.


----------



## Cantdog

About to head off to that "W" thing.....making up for missing Tues on account of rain...mostly sunny and over 60 'Merican...TEE Shirt weather!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back at work Jerry!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Back at work Jerry!!!



Have a safe shift, may stop by again before bedtime!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have a safe shift, may stop by again before bedtime!


I'll be here.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> About to head off to that "W" thing.....making up for missing Tues on account of rain...mostly sunny and over 60 'Merican...TEE Shirt weather!!!!!


75* here right now !! That is the perfect temp for me ! LOL Stihl sucks I can't do chit today ! Dang knee is huge !! And hurts too ! LOL

I sure miss my Arther meds !! They really helped a lot , way more than I knew !
Seems getting sick screwed me up more than I thought it did. Can't see any way for a lot of this to get better ? Looks like a down hill slide from here on out.
Guess I am stihl here for the ride at least .

Dang thats a lot of whining !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> 75* here right now !! That is the perfect temp for me ! LOL Stihl sucks I can't do chit today ! Dang knee is huge !! And hurts too ! LOL
> 
> I sure miss my Arther meds !! They really helped a lot , way more than I knew !
> Seems getting sick screwed me up more than I thought it did. Can't see any way for a lot of this to get better ? Looks like a down hill slide from here on out.
> Guess I am stihl here for the ride at least .
> 
> Dang thats a lot of whining !


As long as you're here to whine like a Little Girly Boy!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I didn`t get much done either, drove around spending money on parts, picked up stuff to get my outboard ready for spring tuneup. Ground out an 026 cylinder and marked the piston out for modification , then cleaned up the mess I made. Now off to pick up the Mrs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Removed .050 from the piston skirt, relieved the bottom braces to clear the crank and opened the windows somewhat. Buttoned it all up and installed the rear handle/tank assembly, front handle and recoil side. Its making good compression and will climb as the rings seat.


----------



## z71mike

Nice work. I'm jealous. This morning I did a spring cleaning to get the rest of the leaves off the lawn. Then took the kids to the farm to see the animals and buy produce for dinner. After dinner, started pulling 12/2 for some LED under-cabinet lighting in the kitchen. Now it's kiddie bedtime. Gotta stop making noise. So here I am!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Removed .050 from the piston skirt, relieved the bottom braces to clear the crank and opened the windows somewhat. Buttoned it all up and installed the rear handle/tank assembly, front handle and recoil side. Its making good compression and will climb as the rings seat.


What piston did you use in it ?


----------



## z71mike

How's the knee tonight?


----------



## tbone75

Bigger than it was this morning ! LOL Plus the other one is starting to swell too. Rain Mon. & Tues. so tomorrow another day it should start easing back off. LOL


----------



## z71mike

I feel it too when the weather acts up. No cartilage left in either knee.


----------



## tbone75

Sure sucks to be all beat up ! LOL


----------



## z71mike

Yup. Though I deserve it. I beat the chit out my body in my younger years. Stupidly. I'll just make sure my kids don't repeat my performance.

I live on a steady diet of Advil, coffee, tobacco, and alcohol now haha


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What piston did you use in it ?



Secret for a while, let you know after proven. Takes a bit of work to get it in but I have wanted to do this for more than 3 years. I get these ideas and stew on them for years before going out and doing them....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Secret for a while, let you know after proven. Takes a bit of work to get it in but I have wanted to do this for more than 3 years. I get these ideas and stew on them for years before going out and doing them....LOL


I know what you mean.
I'm waiting for a decent price on a 166 piston.
I'll be waiting a while. Lol


----------



## tbone75

I am waiting on a good deal on a new back , knees , shoulders , crap that list is too long !!!! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I am waiting on a good deal on a new back , knees , shoulders , crap that list is too long !!!! LOL


You a funny guy


----------



## tbone75

May as well shoot fer the moon ! LOL

Nite folks !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night John!!!!


----------



## z71mike

Night John


----------



## Cantdog

Night John.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Lad!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning Lad!!!


Mornin Unc!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Mornin Unc!!


Night Lad.


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I know what you mean.
> I'm waiting for a decent price on a 166 piston.
> I'll be waiting a while. Lol



When something don`t fit you trim it a tad n make it to fit. I will soon give it a workout and see how it holds up and then how it performs.

I seen where a fellow over in Germany was selling new pistons for the 166, think he had a run of them made.


----------



## z71mike

Another nice morning!


----------



## Cantdog

z71mike said:


> Another nice morning!



If you like sleet....then I guess so...........baaahhhh!!!


----------



## z71mike

Ahh that sux. 70 here. Nice for a change.


----------



## Cantdog

z71mike said:


> Ahh that sux. 70 here. Nice for a change.



Yeah been pretty good here...mid 50s the last couple days and supposed to be good tomorrow....today.....not so much....at least it'll be going to all rain soon...they say....


----------



## z71mike

Crazy season so far. I'm thinkin it's gonna roll right into hot summer and skip spring altogether.


----------



## farrell

Afternoon fellas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam.


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Roughing for grind. 
Azz time.


----------



## farrell

Longer cycles

Ready for a nap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Short times but I got +-.002. Fat city. 
Even for a GOOD machine made in the 60s


----------



## farrell

I gets +/- .0001 on some parts +/-.001 on others


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I gets +/- .0001 on some parts +/-.001 on others
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We get to +.0000-.0003 on some shafts.


----------



## Scooterbum

Boo !!!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Boo !!!


Bout time you showed up !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hel yas!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Boo !!!


 Well. ifn it isn`t Scoot!!! How have you been ya old fart??.....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

And Scoot is gone again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> And Scoot is gone again.



He can`t hang around with a bunch of reprobates it might rub off on him....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Morning AS !!


----------



## z71mike

Toppa the morning sir.


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Wet afternoon here. Haven't got off muh azz yet !


----------



## z71mike

Took a sick day today to run some more wiring in the house. Nice not to work haha


----------



## Stihl 041S

Four day weekend!!!


----------



## z71mike

Hell yes. $hit off it is, I didn't notice till you said it haha


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Four day weekend!!!


7 day weekends fer me and Ron !!


----------



## z71mike

I'll be on that schedule next week. Got sinus surgery this Thurs. Gonna be laid up on some heavy meds for a good week or better. Took all next week off in anticipation. This is gonna suck!


----------



## tbone75

Sure sounds like it will suck ! Good luck !!


----------



## dancan

Kotten kandy and beer make the recovery time much more enjoyable ..... So they say ......Not recommended ... So they say .....


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , no one around so I guess I'll go drink some more beer


----------



## z71mike

I think they're giving me valium.


----------



## tbone75

z71mike said:


> I think they're giving me valium.


That helps !! LOL


----------



## z71mike

tbone75 said:


> That helps !! LOL


Man I fuggin hope so! Not looking fwd to this. I'll be under the knife for 4 hours. And bed ridden for at least a week. Ugh.


----------



## Cantdog

z71mike said:


> Man I fuggin hope so! Not looking fwd to this. I'll be under the knife for 4 hours. And bed ridden for at least a week. Ugh.




Bummer......good luck...hope all goes well!!


----------



## z71mike

Thank you sir. I'm gonna try to login as soon as I can open my eyes. May take a day or so. But I've rarely missed a day of AS in at least 4 years. I even had my phone with me in the delivery room when the twins were born  Aint gonna start missing now!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tumble weeds rolling through!!


----------



## z71mike

Right?


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !!


----------



## z71mike

I just slacked through 2 episodes on my DVR 

Now it's bedtime. Night guys.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All....


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers !!


----------



## z71mike

Morn, gents


----------



## pioneerguy600

It is morning, we will soon see how , good it is. Sposed to rain here today, its getting really overcast here now.


----------



## z71mike

Rainy and dark down here. Not too bad though. Liquid sunshine!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all 

Good luck mike!!!


----------



## z71mike

Thanks!


----------



## tbone75

Been snowing all morning , thankfully the ground is warm nuff to melt it ! Getting cold tonight , down to 21* !! This just plain SUCKS !! It was 80* a day ago !!


----------



## z71mike

Snow! Jeez. Raining real hard down here. The HMMWV doors weren't stopping the rain last time I was out. I hate wet pants.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> 7 day weekends fer me and Ron !!


And ME!!!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Been snowing all morning , thankfully the ground is warm nuff to melt it ! Getting cold tonight , down to 21* !! This just plain SUCKS !! It was 80* a day ago !!


Looks to be snow for us tonight with 17 wind chill! It really does Suck!!! Winter won't quit!!
Next four days in the 40's and freezin' at night!


----------



## z71mike

Jeeez


----------



## Cantdog

Big rain front just getting here......ran up to do Hoss and put him in under cover....swung down by the shop to check the mail.....had a 910 gasket set sent to me by a member here as I had sent him some 90 gaskets and got the 910E set for basically for the price of the enclosed crank seals and sent me the rest.....Exxcellent!!! Needed another case gasket!! I was opening the package and a friend showed up with a 359 Hooski that I fixed for him 2-3 yrs ago....it had that carb/partition/clamp issue and this was before TreeMonkey figgered out how to fix the walbro so it got the fix at the time...the Zama...and the rest of the intake system...he has been very pleased with the saw ever since.....well...until today...He set it on the bench and said "the clutch just fell off it"....."Ooooo... that sounds like a broken crankshaft" I said......sure enough...snapped off right at the inner end of the threads......bummer....nice running saw....but the chain don't go round any more....


----------



## z71mike

Wow! How did that happen?!?


----------



## Cantdog

He said he was just cutting brush and it just fell apart......LOL!!!


----------



## z71mike

Liar! Haha


----------



## Cantdog

z71mike said:


> Liar! Haha



I suspect he isn't.....as far as he knows anyway.....cutting brush can create a lot of small shocks to the chain/clutch and being self tightening the clutch could easily get over tightened I suppose....but who knows....rim looked like it was the same one I replaced way back then.....pretty beat/worn now....he would not attempt to change it out himself....so I don't think anyone's been in there....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rain coming this way also, could start pouring any time and there is supposed to be some winds accompanying the rain.


----------



## z71mike

Ours is finally slowing down. After 2 inches in 8 hours. Yikes.

Got a couple small branches down from the wind, but nothing major. It did drop from a high of 70 today down to 40 right now, high 20s overnight. Nuts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Big rain front just getting here......ran up to do Hoss and put him in under cover....swung down by the shop to check the mail.....had a 910 gasket set sent to me by a member here as I had sent him some 90 gaskets and got the 910E set for basically for the price of the enclosed crank seals and sent me the rest.....Exxcellent!!! Needed another case gasket!! I was opening the package and a friend showed up with a 359 Hooski that I fixed for him 2-3 yrs ago....it had that carb/partition/clamp issue and this was before TreeMonkey figgered out how to fix the walbro so it got the fix at the time...the Zama...and the rest of the intake system...he has been very pleased with the saw ever since.....well...until today...He set it on the bench and said "the clutch just fell off it"....."Ooooo... that sounds like a broken crankshaft" I said......sure enough...snapped off right at the inner end of the threads......bummer....nice running saw....but the chain don't go round any more....



Them old Hooskies,..still falling apart!!......LOL


----------



## z71mike

Ok so it's been snowing now for an hour. Didn't see that coming. Sticking to the grass and cars, but the streets are just icing over. Gonna be a fun commute in the morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too quiet even for tumble weeds to be blowing through here!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning goobers !


----------



## Cantdog

Blew and rained sumpin' fierce all night......now the temps dropped to 32 'Merican......and it's snowing....but the wind has let up ...mostly.....not seeing much copper soldering today.....


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Blew and rained sumpin' fierce all night......now the temps dropped to 32 'Merican......and it's snowing....but the wind has let up ...mostly.....not seeing much copper soldering today.....



As in none, dang that`s cold fer this time of year. Just 12C here currently but expected to drop to 8C during the storm. Likely to get colder after the storm passes if the high pressure system sneaks in after the Low passes by, happens up here most times right after a storm passes through.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Blew and rained sumpin' fierce all night......now the temps dropped to 32 'Merican......and it's snowing....but the wind has let up ...mostly.....not seeing much copper soldering today.....


About the same here last night too!! Snowed this morning, but now the suns out and it's blowin'. Cold too with a wind chill of 15! Where's Spring?
Got wife's Tacoma fixed though so now maybe can finally get a sticker! They are going up to $35 July 1st!! What a ripoff!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> About the same here last night too!! Snowed this morning, but now the suns out and it's blowin'. Cold too with a wind chill of 15! Where's Spring?
> Got wife's Tacoma fixed though so now maybe can finally get a sticker! They are going up to $35 July 1st!! What a ripoff!



Yep Bobby...about the same here...sunny, windy and 34 degrees right now in the heat of the day....supposed to be 22-24 tonight...let the living room stove go out this morning but kept the cookstove going.....be firing the living room one back up before dark!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hmm....looks like the Stihl server "over there" got overloaded and scored a piston....or at least stuck a ring.......LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hmm....looks like the Stihl server "over there" got overloaded and scored a piston....or at least stuck a ring.......LOL!!


You are a MEEN WIDDOW KID!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hooskies and that site are merging, what ya spect from a vacuum cleaner company.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure is quiet in here!! Poor Dan`s saw, it will be required by law to be quarantined till further notice. As required by law, so stated by Stihl themselves.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure is quiet in here!! Poor Dan`s saw, it will be required by law to be quarantined till further notice. As required by law, so stated by Stihl themselves.


I am guessing it runs to good for him to use ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

SH is quiet.......


----------



## tbone75

Its stihl down !


----------



## Stihl 041S

And quiet too...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am guessing it runs to good for him to use ?



I think its modified too highly and would be unsafe for him to use. Since it contains parts that are not OEM to the 026 family of saws it is then not allowed to be used by non authorized persons. Since no persons can be authorized by Stihl to own or operate a saw with non OEM parts in it this saw must be quarantined and sent for immediate destruction. Personal harm to ones body is a higher risk when running non authorized components/parts in a chainsaw.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think its modified too highly and would be unsafe for him to use. Since it contains parts that are not OEM to the 026 family of saws it is then not allowed to be used by non authorized persons. Since no persons can be authorized by Stihl to own or operate a saw with non OEM parts in it this saw must be quarantined and sent for immediate destruction. Personal harm to ones body is a higher risk when running non authorized components/parts in a chainsaw.



Send it to Ron for proper disposal

He is certified


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Send it to Ron for proper disposal
> 
> He is certified



Ron could use it for this years throwing contest, likely make 20+ feet with bar n chain attached.....LOL


----------



## farrell

I'm ready for vacation......


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Send it to Ron for proper disposal
> 
> He is certified


Yes. Ron is certifiable.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Yes. Ron is certifiable.....


Morning Uncle Mongo !!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Hmm....looks like the Stihl server "over there" got overloaded and scored a piston....or at least stuck a ring.......LOL!!



Nah , Huskee with a broken crank , chain don't go LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Put the new wheels and tires on the Chebby........looks kinda funny....never seen it with summer tires...rides good, quiet and seems to run along a little easier.....

Discovered a bad inner tie rod end drivers side.....and the pads are rather thin....guess I'll just put on a new set of rotors and pads at the same time...get it over with...

Package on the door step of the shop when I got back.....log tongs....pretty rugged in the pivot....pretty rugged over all...old....looks better than the pics..think it'll work good.

Went up to my friend that has a garage to get him to make a date to drain and refill my diffs and transfer case. Did that and he gave me a 2050 Jred........not that I have much interest .....but ...

Good day overall.....

Oh I fergot the garage guy just bought a running OH 26 for $20.........guess he had a good day too!


----------



## farrell

Guess the host gator had a major black out and that's why the other place is down


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rain stopped and sun came out, getting cooler so looks like a fire tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Put the new wheels and tires on the Chebby........looks kinda funny....never seen it with summer tires...rides good, quiet and seems to run along a little easier.....
> 
> Discovered a bad inner tie rod end drivers side.....and the pads are rather thin....guess I'll just put on a new set of rotors and pads at the same time...get it over with...
> 
> Package on the door step of the shop when I got back.....log tongs....pretty rugged in the pivot....pretty rugged over all...old....looks better than the pics..think it'll work good.
> 
> Went up to my friend that has a garage to get him to make a date to drain and refill my diffs and transfer case. Did that and he gave me a 2050 Jred........not that I have much interest .....but ...
> 
> Good day overall.....
> 
> Oh I fergot the garage guy just bought a running OH 26 for $20.........guess he had a good day too!



Oh my sporran!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Put the new wheels and tires on the Chebby........looks kinda funny....never seen it with summer tires...rides good, quiet and seems to run along a little easier.....
> 
> Discovered a bad inner tie rod end drivers side.....and the pads are rather thin....guess I'll just put on a new set of rotors and pads at the same time...get it over with...
> 
> Package on the door step of the shop when I got back.....log tongs....pretty rugged in the pivot....pretty rugged over all...old....looks better than the pics..think it'll work good.
> 
> Went up to my friend that has a garage to get him to make a date to drain and refill my diffs and transfer case. Did that and he gave me a 2050 Jred........not that I have much interest .....but ...
> 
> Good day overall.....
> 
> Oh I fergot the garage guy just bought a running OH 26 for $20.........guess he had a good day too!


Well chit , just got rid of 2 of them 2050s ! LOL Could had ya some parts !
Chit , fergot to look for 359 stuff ! Go do that in a bit !
Did get a Eeko top handle sent home today ! Needed seals , didn't have any , so just swapped the crank out. LOL Runs good again ! Gots plenty of them cranks ! And parts saws ! Only got one of them left fersale , better make a couple more. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh my sporran!!!



The gummint desensitized that pretty good yesterday....little sore at first.....but got better with the idea that all spent today are write offs for the business.....


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> Guess the host gator had a major black out and that's why the other place is down



Yup , Huskegator down for some , lots of unhappy peoples .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Well chit , just got rid of 2 of them 2050s ! LOL Could had ya some parts !
> Chit , fergot to look for 359 stuff ! Go do that in a bit !
> Did get a Eeko top handle sent home today ! Needed seals , didn't have any , so just swapped the crank out. LOL Runs good again ! Gots plenty of them cranks ! And parts saws ! Only got one of them left fersale , better make a couple more. LOL



Sounds like you had a pretty good day too John.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Sounds like you had a pretty good day too John.....


Way more productive than the last couple weeks ! Stihl slow , but something ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> The gummint desensitized that pretty good yesterday....little sore at first.....but got better with the idea that all spent today are write offs for the business.....



Hard to believe that a fellow is better off and further ahead losing a buck that to make a buck isn't it ???


----------



## dancan

Well , no Bangleshie fanfare .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I seen a Ron sized camper at BM but never got to see who stayed in it, but his feets wern`t ,blue!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hard to believe that a fellow is better off and further ahead losing a buck that to make a buck isn't it ???



It is.....and you have to make the buck in the first place.....thing is ya cain't keep it.....if you do they want it....might as well have what you need to do your work......what killed me last year is I spent a lot of $$$$ I couldn't justify business wise.....like the boat work and island wedding..and stuff and stuff.....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I seen a Ron sized camper at BM but never got to see who stayed in it, but his feets wern`t ,blue!!



Jerry...the region that regional burn was in doesn't look quite as brutal as your pervious burn.......that rig looks like "How the West was won"...post Hoss......


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I seen a Ron sized camper at BM but never got to see who stayed in it, but his feets wern`t ,blue!!


 

Smurfs is smarter then that !!..


----------



## tbone75

Smart camper ? LMAO !!!


----------



## Cantdog

Was just over at the shop looking at that little 2050 I was given today......had good compression........had a service tag on the handle.........from a Stihl shop.....it read...."Hard to pull over" then the next line read "Will not ( do something I couldn't read????..........)" third line read "Dangerous to Start" ........I 'bout split a gut laughing.....LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Was just over at the shop looking at that little 2050 I was given today......had good compression........had a service tag on the handle.........from a Stihl shop.....it read...."Hard to pull over" then the next line read "Will not ( do something I couldn't read????..........)" third line read "Dangerous to Start" ........I 'bout split a gut laughing.....LOL!!


I would love to know why that was wrote on there ! LMAO !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Smurfs is smarter then that !!..





Cantdog said:


> Jerry...the region that regional burn was in doesn't look quite as brutal as your pervious burn.......that rig looks like "How the West was won"...post Hoss......



No where near as brutal, this was a high desert and its dry there with temps reaching 100 occasionally but some stuff still grows there. The Black Rock City is held/ built on a dry lake bed, so alkaline nothing at all grows or lives there. Very brutal temps and wind there.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Was just over at the shop looking at that little 2050 I was given today......had good compression........had a service tag on the handle.........from a Stihl shop.....it read...."Hard to pull over" then the next line read "Will not ( do something I couldn't read????..........)" third line read "Dangerous to Start" ........I 'bout split a gut laughing.....LOL!!


 
Dangerouse to start because it may and cut wood after !! LOL !!!!!!!

them squeellers shure are funny aint they !! ???

finding a good squeel tech like finding change in robins couch


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Was just over at the shop looking at that little 2050 I was given today......had good compression........had a service tag on the handle.........from a Stihl shop.....it read...."Hard to pull over" then the next line read "Will not ( do something I couldn't read????..........)" third line read "Dangerous to Start" ........I 'bout split a gut laughing.....LOL!!


 Hilarious,....Shop just wanted to sell him a new saw!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I would love to know why that was wrote on there ! LMAO !!!



Me too.....I'd hate to get hurt..LOL!!!....what ever the reason..the entire intake, air filter, carb and switch was in a plastic bag taped to the top handle........I guess they felt it best to disable it before someone got injured with it!!!!!!....LOLOL!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Hey Robin !!!

picked up that 49sp,,,,after i went i said wth ,, gave him $10..'
toastet top end,,broken recoil,,,got parts ???
paint in really good shape tho,,look at handle..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Dangerouse to start because it may and cut wood after !! LOL !!!!!!!
> 
> them squeellers shure are funny aint they !! ???
> 
> finding a good squeel tech like finding change in robins couch



You been in my couch again????? Told ya I already searched there for the Grail fund.....got some too......I 'spect it was the daughters!


----------



## tbone75

DiggersDad got the 2 I had , in case ya need parts. LOL One was missing the top cover, think everything else was there ? Other one was all there.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Hey Robin !!!
> 
> picked up that 49sp,,,,after i went i said wth ,, gave him $10..'
> toastet top end,,broken recoil,,,got parts ???
> paint in really good shape tho,,look at handle..
> 
> 
> View attachment 344754
> 
> 
> View attachment 344754




Cool I was looking at the handle when I said it was a deal and you might get it cheeper.......didn't think that much cheeper!! Good job!!...'course I gotts parts...is the spring good in that recoil?? I gotts a box of recoils but most springs have been robbed.....however the spring is about the only new part you can get......probably come up with a cyl or two.....OEM pistons are dear....keep 'em in muh sporran with muh change. Northwoods sells a new VEC piston for them....very nice fit and finish but very sloppy on the wrist pin bosses clearance to the conrod....fixable....with the right parts....let me know what you need...


----------



## tbone75

I got a pile of 49SP parts here too ! Just not sure what all I got ? Look tomorrow ! LOL

Crap , fergot again to go look fer Husky parts ! Fraid its gonna have to wait till tomorrow , knee swelled up , shoulder is acting up too ? Rain somewhere close ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

The countryside just outside the campground, very dry and only tumbleweed n creosote bush growing there plus a couple of cacti.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Cool I was looking at the handle when I said it was a deal and you might get it cheeper.......didn't think that much cheeper!! Good job!!...'course I gotts parts...is the spring good in that recoil?? I gotts a box of recoils but most springs have been robbed.....however the spring is about the only new part you can get......probably come up with a cyl or two.....OEM pistons are dear....keep 'em in muh sporran with muh change. Northwoods sells a new VEC piston for them....very nice fit and finish but very sloppy on the wrist pin bosses clearance to the conrod....fixable....with the right parts....let me know what you need...


 
The spring seems good..

whats the price on a piston ??

worth it to just have a runner prob never use ??

or should i just give it to Jimmy ??

that where we are dumping our stuff this spring


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## tbone75

I got some Poolin stuff fer Fluffy ! Some he hasn't seen yet even ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


>


That all there was ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That all there was ? LOL



That 1/4 of the camp facing West. I am playing with the picts in Picasa trying to link 3 together to make them a wide span. That pict is the first one I got to work for me.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> The spring seems good..
> 
> whats the price on a piston ??
> 
> worth it to just have a runner prob never use ??
> 
> or should i just give it to Jimmy ??
> 
> that where we are dumping our stuff this spring



ARRRG.....don't give it ta Jimmy!!!...Piston about 30 something......If your considering trucking it all that way we can work sumthin' out......I have a problem with 49s...maybe it's an issue....whatever....it needs a worthy home where it can frolic with it's own kind......kinda Hobbit like...in fields of spruce and fir....LOL!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> The spring seems good..
> 
> whats the price on a piston ??
> 
> worth it to just have a runner prob never use ??
> 
> or should i just give it to Jimmy ??
> 
> that where we are dumping our stuff this spring





tbone75 said:


> I got some Poolin stuff fer Fluffy ! Some he hasn't seen yet even ! LOL


Should I be scared???


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Should I be scared???




Yes you should........Rons threatening you with a saw that's nearly as dangerous as a 2050.....


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> ARRRG.....don't give it ta Jimmy!!!...Piston about 30 something......If your considering trucking it all that way we can work sumthin' out......I have a problem with 49s...maybe it's an issue....whatever....it needs a worthy home where it can frolic with it's own kind......kinda Hobbit like...in fields of spruce and fir....LOL!!!


 
I alrerady asked you if it was something i should pursue...
if i had a recoil and a jug,, ( dunno if this one clean up ) ,,a $30 piston wouldnt be a problem to get another red saw to sit with the rest !! 

i do have some you know ??


Jimmy in NC said:


> Should I be scared???


 

very,,,make sure you have room in the bed of the truck 


from what i hear,,everybopdy bringing stuff for the " Jimmy fund " ..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> I alrerady asked you if it was something i should pursue...
> if i had a recoil and a jug,, ( dunno if this one clean up ) ,,a $30 piston wouldnt be a problem to get another red saw to sit with the rest !!
> 
> i do have some you know ??
> 
> 
> 
> very,,,make sure you have room in the bed of the truck
> 
> 
> from what i hear,,everybopdy bringing stuff for the " Jimmy fund " ..


Baby shower gifts already?


----------



## tbone75

Robin gonna have some stuff to take home too ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Baby shower gifts already?


Saw parts are good baby shower gifts !


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I alrerady asked you if it was something i should pursue...
> if i had a recoil and a jug,, ( dunno if this one clean up ) ,,a $30 piston wouldnt be a problem to get another red saw to sit with the rest !!
> 
> i do have some you know ??
> 
> 
> 
> very,,,make sure you have room in the bed of the truck
> 
> 
> from what i hear,,everybopdy bringing stuff for the " Jimmy fund " ..




Ron that's kinda weird damage to the recoil.......when you get a minute pull it and look it over inside.....I just rebuilt one for a guy and his had funny damage......recoil part that the dogs hit broke and the flywheel sent the parts through the coil and took fins off the flywheel....check it out.....may not be the issue....but something you should check......I gotts parts ....


----------



## Cantdog

Nice pics Jerry....


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ron that's kinda weird damage to the recoil.......when you get a minute pull it and look it over inside.....I just rebuilt one for a guy and his had funny damage......recoil part that the dogs hit broke and the flywheel sent the parts through the coil and took fins off the flywheel....check it out.....may not be the issue....but something you should check......I gotts parts ....


 

Pulls over fine,,rope could use a turn tighter tho.
looks like somebody set it down hard on a rock..

will look.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Pulls over fine,,rope could use a turn tighter tho.
> looks like somebody set it down hard on a rock..
> 
> will look.



May not be the case...I never saw that particular failure before on these saws.....but I guess it happens...had to replace the flywheel and coil on that one


----------



## tbone75

Stihl don't like not being able to see if anyone is down there ! Nice to know if ya got someone to talk to !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Stihl don't like not being able to see if anyone is down there ! Nice to know if ya got someone to talk to !



Yes that is good to know.......


----------



## tbone75

I asked about it , but they didn't think it was important ? No one knows when anyone is on , guess I just like SH site better than this new one.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I asked about it , but they didn't think it was important ? No one knows when anyone is on , guess I just like SH site better than this new one.




ZZZZzzzzzlackerZZZZzzzzz really ZZZlacking this morning!!! Quarter the way down page II!!!

That's the problem with any organization of any size, John.....starts out begging for feedback and participation of the users/citizens to make things better.....ends up with the leadership not giving a rats azz what people want or think....happens every time throughout history...nations rise and fall because of this same ol' chit....for some reason they NEVER get it until it's to late and the people have turned their backs on them.....the organization becomes useless without the support of it's people/users/citizens....to bad too...AS is what brought all us loons together in one place to talk saws & chit.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!! Thought this cold chit was bout over with, going to be cool all day.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> ZZZZzzzzzlackerZZZZzzzzz really ZZZlacking this morning!!! Quarter the way down page II!!!
> 
> That's the problem with any organization of any size, John.....starts out begging for feedback and participation of the users/citizens to make things better.....ends up with the leadership not giving a rats azz what people want or think....happens every time throughout history...nations rise and fall because of this same ol' chit....for some reason they NEVER get it until it's to late and the people have turned their backs on them.....the organization becomes useless without the support of it's people/users/citizens....to bad too...AS is what brought all us loons together in one place to talk saws & chit.....


Wonder why they stihl have invisible mode ? What good is that ? No idea if anyone is on anyway ? Kinda silly aint it ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!! Thought this cold chit was bout over with, going to be cool all day.


No chit !!!! Come on summer !!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Last day of work for the week

Four day weekend!


----------



## tbone75

That other site is working again !


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> That other site is working again !




There are several "other sites", but I haven't notised any problems lately on any of them?


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> There are several "other sites", but I haven't notised any problems lately on any of them?


SH site , its working good now ! Can't say it on here , gets blocked. LOL Host Gator was down I guess ?


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> SH site , its working good now ! Can't say it on here , gets blocked. LOL Host Gator was down I guess ?



I assumed it was that one, as it has a thread similar to this one. 

However, I have not notised it being down lately.


----------



## SawTroll

Btw, it is really quiet here today, but I can't really think of anything to fight about....


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> I assumed it was that one, as it has a thread similar to this one.
> 
> However, I have not notised it being down lately.


Yes , that be the one. LOL It was only down yesterday , first time in a long time its been down.

Fraid I don't have any fight left in me today. LOL Just cruse along like a Slug. LOL


----------



## little possum

NIKO! Howdy. Dad just asked me the other day if I had seen you around lately. I havent been on here much.


----------



## Cantdog

SawTroll said:


> Btw, it is really quiet here today, but I can't really think of anything to fight about....



Damn............I guess we're all getting old.....not much fight left, Niko.......LOL!!


----------



## SawTroll

little possum said:


> NIKO! Howdy. Dad just asked me the other day if I had seen you around lately. I havent been on here much.




I have notised your absence, and your dads of course - have been missing you both.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sad sad sad,state of affairs!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl sad in here !


----------



## Cantdog

Page II Alert!!! ZZZZZZZzzzzzzlackerZZZZzzzzzz really outdoing yourselves this morning......could hear the snoring way up here on The Rockbound Coast of Maine.......


----------



## tbone75

Forgot to bump this thing up this morning !


----------



## farrell

Mornin bump


----------



## SawTroll

As this is no longer a "rep" thread for obvious reasons, "like" is the best I can do...


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> As this is no longer a "rep" thread for obvious reasons, "like" is the best I can do...


Yep . likes are good as we can do . LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all. 
Off to a one day work week.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Have fun Wob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Wobs gonna work weely weely hard.........


----------



## z71mike

Well, I had my nose surgery Thurs morning. There were complications with bleeding and stuff. I came to and tried to rip out IV cords, so they told me after. They had to sedate me again. Total time under the knife about 4 hours.

They released me last night. And that's when the real pain began. Super drugged up, but no relief. Didn't sleep a wink. Went in for a checkup this morn. Got vacuumed out and all gauze repacked.

They had to cut out my whole center cartilage septum thing and rebuild it. There's 20 stitches inside my nostrils holding my nose together with 2 splints. It does not wanna stop bleeding. 

This really blows. The pressure in my brain is unbearable.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Sorry to hear that !!


----------



## tbone75

z71mike said:


> Well, I had my nose surgery Thurs morning. There were complications with bleeding and stuff. I came to and tried to rip out IV cords, so they told me after. They had to sedate me again. Total time under the knife about 4 hours.
> 
> They released me last night. And that's when the real pain began. Super drugged up, but no relief. Didn't sleep a wink. Went in for a checkup this morn. Got vacuumed out and all gauze repacked.
> 
> They had to cut out my whole center cartilage septum thing and rebuild it. There's 20 stitches inside my nostrils holding my nose together with 2 splints. It does not wanna stop bleeding.
> 
> This really blows. The pressure in my brain is unbearable.


Good luck !! Sounds very painful !!


----------



## z71mike

Thanks guys. Should be a week of pain. Hopefully better late next week.


----------



## tbone75

Getting cut on that much will hurt a good while I bet ! Sure hope ya feel better real soon !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to top


----------



## tbone75

Morning goobers


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just a worthless post to keep the thread off page 2.


----------



## z71mike

I'm strung out


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going to mount a bar n chain on one of the 026`s an go do some cutting.


----------



## z71mike

I wanna cut too! Dammit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

z71mike said:


> I'm strung out



Hope they gave you some good drugs. Your eyes turn black like shiners yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have all my required cutting done up for this year but I can always play around cutting something up. Got all 8 building lots cleared off so now looking for something else to cut.


----------



## z71mike

Surprisingly no black eyes! But bruised nose. They have me on Nucynta. Some kinda opioid. Loopy as hell.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t be running any saws/equipment while on that stuff, concentration and alertness is badly affected.


----------



## z71mike

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t be running any saws/equipment while on that stuff, concentration ans alertness is badly affected.


Haha man I can't even brush my teeth yet! No worries here.

Yeah I don't like drugs and normally just get over surgical pain with Advil. But this brain pain is something else. I can totally see how people get hooked on these pills. Gotta be careful. My wife commandeered all the drugs and is dispensing them to me on a schedule.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good plan, get off them as quickly as you can, seen far too many friends develop painkiller addictions. More than one got killed due to them being on pain killers.


----------



## z71mike

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good plan, get off them as quickly as you can, seen far too many friends develop painkiller addictions. More than one got killed due to them being on pain killers.


Yup. Nasty stuff. 

Now you go get some cuttin done. Beautiful out. Cut one for me too  

I gotta try to get another nap.


----------



## pioneerguy600

z71mike said:


> Yup. Nasty stuff.
> 
> Now you go get some cuttin done. Beautiful out. Cut one for me too
> 
> I gotta try to get another nap.



Yep, lunch finished, gotta go cut something up with the newly tuned 026.


----------



## Cantdog

Half way down Page II....again..........sigh......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Half way down Page II....again..........sigh......



Yessir, its a ghost town in here! Bout as lively as this place before BM!!


----------



## tbone75

Goose !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Goose !


You forgot to say "Duck Duck......."


----------



## farrell

Bang!


----------



## farrell

Bang! Bang!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Bang!


Ya git um??!!??


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Ya git um??!!??



No 

Run to fast.........jump to high!

Dam easter bunny............


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> No
> 
> Run to fast.........jump to high!
> 
> Dam easter bunny............


MMMMmmmm yummy Easter Bunny !


----------



## farrell

Easter bunny stew!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Easter bunny stew!


Par boiled and fried. Mmmmmm


----------



## farrell

Marinated and grilled!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Marinated and grilled!


Okay!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Done finished my Easter Bunny stew fer breakfast. All my Easter eggs to. Go find something else to do, tear into a Suzuki 25 twin that needs a head gasket. Lots of drilling n rethreading later this morning.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Done finished my Easter Bunny stew fer breakfast. All my Easter eggs to. Go find something else to do, tear into a Suzuki 25 twin that needs a head gasket. Lots of drilling n rethreading later this morning.



Good luck with that.....sounds like a "Salt water" engine to me.......Never Seize is your friend....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Good luck with that.....sounds like a "Salt water" engine to me.......Never Seize is your friend....



It was used in salt water all its life,never flushed out or drained properly. At 3 years old it developed a miss that the dealer, no good SOB, couldn`t even diagnose properly. The motor got all new electronics,sensors ,spark plugs and carb but the miss persisted, the dealer then gave up and told my friend to buy another motor...LOL
The whole motor got passed on to me, I knew immediately what was wrong with it but wasn`t interested in fixing it. Filled it with twostroke injection oil and its set for 12 years in one of my storage buildings. Time to get it running again.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was used in salt water all its life,never flushed out or drained properly. At 3 years old it developed a miss that the dealer, no good SOB, couldn`t even diagnose properly. The motor got all new electronics,sensors ,spark plugs and carb but the miss persisted, the dealer then gave up and told my friend to buy another motor...LOL
> The whole motor got passed on to me, I knew immediately what was wrong with it but wasn`t interested in fixing it. Filled it with twostroke injection oil and its set for 12 years in one of my storage buildings. Time to get it running again.



LOL.......The time has to be just right for a project like that.....they have to sit until you're ready to tackle it knowing how patient you will need to be and what will have to be done. My 37" Time Saver came to me broken....the guy didn't want to spend the time and money so he just replaced it with a new one....same size and power....few more modern bells and whistles....$16,400.00......sold me the broken one for $1,200.00. Another friend was finishing some ground work at this guys shop so he loaded it on my F 450 with his JD skidsteer and then stopped at my shop on his way home and unloaded it onto my shop floor for free. (some beer)
The problem was, one of the elevators on the feed conveyor table had failed.....couldn't get replacements in that ratio.....so had to buy two new ones that matched......$700.00 each....when they came the mounting holes were opposite the originals......the horizontal input shafts have to be perfectly aligned with each other and the vertical threaded shafts have to be perfectly plumb and in alignment with each other as well to work properly which meant drilling and tapping holes in a very confined place....exactly...perfectly...with no room for error.....one shot deal....that sander sat on my shop floor for 2 1/2 yrs with the new parts in boxes until ALL the stars aligned and I felt I was ready to have a go at it.....plenty of time no rushing....took me about three days to move the machine in to position and level up perfectly....do the set up and get 'er done. It went well and works as good as new now...great machine. The thing weighs about 4500 lbs and does a wonderful job...can sand a 36" wide int/ext door flat to within .002-.004" overall.....well worth the work and patience but could not be rushed into...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL.......The time has to be just right for a project like that.....they have to sit until you're ready to tackle it knowing how patient you will need to be and what will have to be done. My 37" Time Saver came to me broken....the guy didn't want to spend the time and money so he just replaced it with a new one....same size and power....few more modern bells and whistles....$16,400.00......sold me the broken one for $1,200.00. Another friend was finishing some ground work at this guys shop so he loaded it on my F 450 with his JD skidsteer and then stopped at my shop on his way home and unloaded it onto my shop floor for free. (some beer)
> The problem was, one of the elevators on the feed conveyor table had failed.....couldn't get replacements in that ratio.....so had to buy two new ones that matched......$700.00 each....when they came the mounting holes were opposite the originals......the horizontal input shafts have to be perfectly aligned with each other and the vertical threaded shafts have to be perfectly plumb and in alignment with each other as well to work properly which meant drilling and tapping holes in a very confined place....exactly...perfectly...with no room for error.....one shot deal....that sander sat on my shop floor for 2 1/2 yrs with the new parts in boxes until ALL the stars aligned and I felt I was ready to have a go at it.....plenty of time no rushing....took me about three days to move the machine in to position and level up perfectly....do the set up and get 'er done. It went well and works as good as new now...great machine. The thing weighs about 4500 lbs and does a wonderful job...can sand a 36" wide int/ext door flat to within .002-.004" overall.....well worth the work and patience but could not be rushed into...LOL!!



Yes,...timing is everything...LOL My cutting buddy, Doug, needs/wants a newer outboard with less hours on it than his current patched together Johnson 20 that runs just like a 35 year old outboard should, trouble free since I rebuilt it for him a couple years ago. He knows that 25 hp Suzuki is just sitting in my shed taking up space and has mentioned getting it out and fixing it more than once, more than once this spring...LOL
The Suzuki has maybe 25 hours of actual run time on it as the original owner had it at his summer camp and only used it for one week out of each year, ran about a tank of fuel through it each summer. The motor was stored under cover the rest of the time but developed a miss on his third summer of use. It never really got used again as the dumbasses that were working on it would just throw on a new part. take it for a short run, return and replace another part and repeat. Since the dealer couldn`t fix the motor right my friend wouldn`t trust it and never ran it again. He went out and bought a new 25 Yamaha that has run trouble free since 2004.


----------



## Stihl 041S

I'm putting stuff in the car. 
Takin stuff out of the car. 
At the same time. 
Back to it


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm putting stuff in the car.
> Takin stuff out of the car.
> At the same time.
> Back to it



What another trip?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> What another trip?


Yuppers!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Trying to remember the stuff talked about since this GtG talk started.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Trying to remember the stuff talked about since this GtG talk started.



Prime rib
Saws
Guns
Sleeping arrangements
Garden rats
Beer
Liquor


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Prime rib
> Saws
> Guns
> Sleeping arrangements
> Garden rats
> Beer
> Liquor


And bullets!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> And bullets!!



I gots to go get some more for the .17hmr


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got away pretty easy, only one broke off cylinder head bolt, drilled out the center, drifted out one side til it cut through to the threads, nape chisel and a couple of picks removed the old core, threads still good. Polished the head and cylinder deck, new gasket and tightened down all the bolts.


----------



## dancan

Doug musta been happy .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Doug musta been happy .



We will see how happy once we run it in water. I have to change out his fuel hose with the end off the Suzuki replacing the OMC end on it now, then set it up in the test barrel to start it up.


----------



## tbone75

Page II alert !! SLACKERS !!


----------



## z71mike

Bump


----------



## Stihl 041S

Madman day


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

Hauled brush then put mower deck on tractor and mowed the yard


----------



## z71mike

Nice work. 

I been laid up on the couch so long I woke up this morning with a blown O-ring. Nice.


----------



## farrell

Think this is bout the earliest I've ever mowed 

Poor tractor needs some tlc


----------



## farrell

z71mike said:


> Nice work.
> 
> I been laid up on the couch so long I woke up this morning with a blown O-ring. Nice.



I was laid up last august for two weeks after havin my appendix out

It sucked!


----------



## z71mike

Definitely coulda done without the blown O-ring.


----------



## farrell

No doubt!


----------



## z71mike

Oh well. Can't wait to get the mower out. Spend some quality time outside with a 6 pack.


----------



## farrell

z71mike said:


> Oh well. Can't wait to get the mower out. Spend some quality time outside with a 6 pack.



We have managed to get a lot done outside so far........and finally almost done


----------



## z71mike

Post a pic!


----------



## farrell

This was all briars red brush and stag horn sumac.........tiger lillie's can run free now






This was a grown up to chit rock garden that I have been workin on the last two summers to get it cleaned up. We have hauled the better part 30 10cu ft cart loads of rocks out of this and one next the house


----------



## Stihl 041S

Nice work Adam.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Nice work Adam.



It's been a lot of work!


----------



## z71mike

Well. I snapped. Couldn't sit any more. Got back into a finish moulding project in the kitchen. Feels good to be back. Eff this.


----------



## z71mike

Adam inspired me to blow off the doctor


----------



## farrell

z71mike said:


> Adam inspired me to blow off the doctor



I can't stand sittin round when there are things to be done!


----------



## z71mike

I actually got angry and started sweating. Grab my tools. Now I'm ok again. Wow. Psycho haha


----------



## tbone75

Morning AS slackers !


z71mike said:


> Nice work.
> 
> I been laid up on the couch so long I woke up this morning with a blown O-ring. Nice.


That don't sound good !


----------



## z71mike

tbone75 said:


> That don't sound good !


No, it aint, sir.


----------



## tbone75

z71mike said:


> No, it aint, sir.


Don't be skipping them doc appts !! He wants to see you for good reason !


----------



## z71mike

tbone75 said:


> Don't be skipping them doc appts !! He wants to see you for good reason !


Right on. Got one at 0845 tmrw.


----------



## tbone75

Much better , long as you go ! LOL


----------



## z71mike

tbone75 said:


> Much better , long as you go ! LOL


Promise, sir


----------



## Stihl 041S

Almost ready for slugfest......


----------



## tbone75

Morning AS , sleepless night !!


----------



## z71mike

I actually slept straight through. 5 hours. For the first time in a week. Man that was nice. Off to the doc soon for post-op checkup.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl morning but just barely......truck is lined up...goes good.....


----------



## z71mike

Finally back from the nose doc. Gave me some vacuum. Relief for about an hour. Back to $hit now but hey. Go back Friday to get the splints removed. Yikes.


----------



## tbone75

Taking them splints out don't sound like anything fun !! Good luck !

Gonna get a lot slacker in here for this weekend ! Slugfest is on !! Starting today really , first one gets here , second one tomorrow , then the main pile Fri & Sat !!


----------



## z71mike

I'm really upset that I can't make it. Doc says no outdoors yet while I still have dissolving packing in my face. Damn surgery ruining another weekend.


----------



## farrell

Evenin fellas!

Nuther day at the grind........dragging and boring


----------



## Cantdog

Hi........


----------



## z71mike

Present.


----------



## farrell

Hello


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Time !! 

Been a GREAT day !! More fun tomorrow !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night John!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Night John!!!!


Morning Rob !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning John. Zzzzzz


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Stihl 041S

And the fun begins......


----------



## farrell

That was yesterday!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Lots of ChickenFat Ripple Ice Cream


----------



## Stihl 041S

Beef and spuds cooked by Ron tonight!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!

Sounds yummy!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## farrell

Bump


----------



## tbone75

Thump


----------



## farrell

Jump


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dump


----------



## tbone75

Rob is awake too ? LOL

I won't be fer long !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Rob is awake too ? LOL
> 
> I won't be fer long !



I'm gonna be for a long time.......


----------



## dancan

Wear depends ........suck it up when it gets cold .....

Sent via the string and tin can .


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning Adam.
Morning Lad.drive safe.


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bump before it hits bottom.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Seen a flag at the BM regional, not sure what state it represented,...LOL


----------



## dancan

It's missing the star in the top right corner LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seen a flag at the BM regional, not sure what state it represented,...LOL






dancan said:


> It's missing the star in the top right corner LOL



It seemed to be reversed in colors and missing the star. The owner talked a little funny!!


----------



## RandyMac

This site dyin' or what?


----------



## tbone75

Real slow over here on this site any more !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I'm gonna be for a long time.......


You driving straight through ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> You driving straight through ?


He can't post and drive!!!!

Good luck Lad!!!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## z71mike

Mornin! Leavin in a half hour to get the splints removed from my nose! Eff this surgery. It'll all be over soon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

z71mike said:


> Mornin! Leavin in a half hour to get the splints removed from my nose! Eff this surgery. It'll all be over soon.



Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## z71mike

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope all goes well for you!


Thank you sir. Me too! Enough pain already.


----------



## RandyMac

AS has gone south, kinda sad, back to the h a w g z


----------



## pioneerguy600

The guys got slack today, too much going on at John`s for them to post on here!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Face plant.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another day fer ya all at the Slugfest, hope you all are having good weather over there!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had to post something to stay off page 2!! Bump, thump, stump and dump!!


----------



## dancan

Here's a saw pic 

Sent via the string and tin can .


----------



## dancan

Oops , pic .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Oops , pic .



Nice saw and wood. I used the 090 to cut the 4X4`s to length for the flower garden retaining walls.


----------



## z71mike

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice saw and wood. I used the 090 to cut the 4X4`s to length for the flower garden retaining walls.


Pic please! Luuuuv 090 pics.


----------



## dancan

Poor 4x4's never stood a chance LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

z71mike said:


> Pic please! Luuuuv 090 pics.



I will need to take some in its current setup as I did have a 60" bar on it when I took these picts but it is only running a 48" now. I have a one 090 AV and a regular 090 non AV left. The others have found new homes overseas. Before picts,


----------



## z71mike

Oh! Spooge. Haha


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Poor 4x4's never stood a chance LOL



A 090 with a 48" bar is kinda overkill for 4X4`s but it was sitting right there so I used it. Doesn`t get run often.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My other ,older 090 that started life as a 070,


----------



## z71mike

I like that fat bar. Looks good on her.


----------



## pioneerguy600

One day at work,


----------



## pioneerguy600

z71mike said:


> I like that fat bar. Looks good on her.



I am on the lookout for another older Stihl logo fat bar for the AV , I have several newer bars but they are all skinnier types...LOL


----------



## z71mike

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am on the lookout for another older Stihl logo fat bar for the AV , I have several newer bars but they are all skinnier types...LOL


I'll keep an eye out. 

The one picture...... the bar is spanning the track width! Ah gad. Haha


----------



## Cantdog

Had an excellent time at John's......on the way back north now....pulled off and got a room before dark.......energy reserves are about used up.....good night's sleep is in order.....gonna meander...gotts a couple stops to make....made it down in two days...about 1100 miles....probably take three to get back....truck's heavier....and it's up hill headed this way!!!! WOOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Had an excellent time at John's......on the way back north now....pulled off and got a room before dark.......energy reserves are about used up.....good night's sleep is in order.....gonna meander...gotts a couple stops to make....made it down in two days...about 1100 miles....probably take three to get back....truck's heavier....and it's up hill headed this way!!!! WOOOHOOO!!!!



Best to do it that way, no need to rush it and the trip is much sweeter if you can take your time. In my younger days I could not slow myself down when making a run/drive. Just had to go straight out from start til finish. After a lot of years and even a lot more miles I have mellowed out a lot and can now stop, take breaks and actually enjoy a road trip, not treat it as a necessity/job to get there ASAP.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Best to do it that way, no need to rush it and the trip is much sweeter if you can take your time. In my younger days I could not slow myself down when making a run/drive. Just had to go straight out from start til finish. After a lot of years and even a lot more miles I have mellowed out a lot and can now stop, take breaks and actually enjoy a road trip, not treat it as a necessity/job to get there ASAP.



Yeah I know....I was and sometimes still am that way when I'm on the way somewhere....drove 13 hrs on the first leg to Johns...but gonna enjoy the trip back...plan on stopping and surprising Bob (Spike60) in upstate NY....my nephew in Portland area.....gonna browse the Grizzly show room here in Muncy PA first thing this morning...they open at 8:30.....gotta look over their 54" metal brake...see if it will do longer stock by simply moving the work along....can't tell in the pics.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I know....I was and sometimes still am that way when I'm on the way somewhere....drove 13 hrs on the first leg to Johns...but gonna enjoy the trip back...plan on stopping and surprising Bob (Spike60) in upstate NY....my nephew in Portland area.....gonna browse the Grizzly show room here in Muncy PA first thing this morning...they open at 8:30.....gotta look over their 54" metal brake...see if it will do longer stock by simply moving the work along....can't tell in the pics.....



Atta boy! Take er easy and have a bit of fun with the trip, makes it so much more enjoyable.


----------



## tbone75

Fantastic Slugfest #1 !!!!!!! Hope to have many more !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## z71mike

Are there pics in the PA thread? Haven't checked.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Fantastic Slugfest #1 !!!!!!! Hope to have many more !!!!!!!!!!!


Oh HEL yes!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

z71mike said:


> Are there pics in the PA thread? Haven't checked.


Naaaaaa. This is Slugfest.


----------



## z71mike

Stihl 041S said:


> Naaaaaa. This is Slugfest.


Ohhhhhhhhh


----------



## Stihl 041S

Relaxing 
Full belly and great people.


----------



## pioneerguy600

z71mike said:


> Are there pics in the PA thread? Haven't checked.



Slugfest was in Ohio at Tbone75`s place. Mostly guys from this thread were there.


----------



## z71mike

Roger. I got alotta catchin up ta do!


----------



## Cantdog

Final day of my road trip to and from Slugfest.....getting antsy.....haven't seen my 111S in days....probably pull the cover off my travel box at my nephews and look things over....was a blast to do and to go to.....but be good to be back home again too......gotts Wife and daughter waiting....three dogs waiting.....Hoss waiting....boat work waiting....copperwork waiting.....bills from all the whizzing about the planet also waiting...gonna have to put the "Nose to the grindstone" for a spell and get things cleared up...


----------



## z71mike

There's only 2 nice things about returning home. Your own $hitter and your excited girls.


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Final day of my road trip to and from Slugfest.....getting antsy.....haven't seen my 111S in days....probably pull the cover off my travel box at my nephews and look things over....was a blast to do and to go to.....but be good to be back home again too......gotts Wife and daughter waiting....three dogs waiting.....Hoss waiting....boat work waiting....copperwork waiting.....bills from all the whizzing about the planet also waiting...gonna have to put the "Nose to the grindstone" for a spell and get things cleared up...


 Sure is nice to get back to the comfort zone, always lots of work waiting back at home. Trips around the mud ball tend to lower the funds in the savings account, gots to put many days in back at the grind to top it up again!!....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to he top


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon ya Ol Pharts !


----------



## farrell

Hey John!


----------



## z71mike

Hey guys. How yuze doin?


----------



## Cantdog

Ahhhh....home finally......good visit with my nephew.....haven't been to his house for several yrs.....I had not seen his nice new wood shop next to his auto repair garage that I helped him frame and sheath....was getting pretty tired on the last leg of the journey up the coast....


----------



## Cantdog

z71mike said:


> Hey guys. How yuze doin?



Doing good Mike!! How about you???.....recovering well??


----------



## farrell

Glad you made it home Robin!


----------



## z71mike

Cantdog said:


> Doing good Mike!! How about you???.....recovering well??


Yessir. About 80% at the moment, and rising. Should be 99% by end of next week. Thanks for askin!


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> Glad you made it home Robin!


Thanks Adam......good night's sleep helped a lot....weather forecast says "sunny".......ain't seeing any sun....very gray a still outide...not looking forward to going to work.....gotta go see Hoss first thing and then to the shop to the hoist the saw carrier out of the truck......feeling like a slug myself this morning!!!


----------



## Cantdog

z71mike said:


> Yessir. About 80% at the moment, and rising. Should be 99% by end of next week. Thanks for askin!


That sounds good.....


----------



## z71mike

Cantdog said:


> ......feeling like a slug myself this morning!!!


You aint alone brother. I cannot get motivated with this weather. It's already 0630 and I haven't left the house yet haha


----------



## dancan

Slackers !!!
Already had xrays and now I'm waiting for the doc.

Sent via the string and tin can .


----------



## z71mike

dancan said:


> Slackers !!!
> Already had xrays and now I'm waiting for the doc.
> 
> Sent via the string and tin can .


Oh no. Whatta you having done?

I go back for another nasal CatScan on Friday. Ugh.


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## z71mike

Mornin sir.


----------



## farrell

Afternoon bump to the top

Off to the grind


----------



## z71mike

Almost done with my grind. Though it's raining like a ba$tard and barely 40F out. Yuck.


----------



## farrell

Evening bump


----------



## dancan

z71mike said:


> Oh no. Whatta you having done?
> 
> I go back for another nasal CatScan on Friday. Ugh.



Makin sure I was healing up from a broken tib/fib and I didn't break any more of the hardware they had installed .
I'm good to go but it's as good as it gets and polly on a downward slope to an ankle fusion if it gets to the point that I can't deal with what I have , that'll be cold day though ......


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Cantdog

Bumpity Bump Bump.........Bump.....


----------



## dancan

The brethren must be at a Huskey product unveiling , lacklustre product and a quiet audience ....


----------



## tbone75

Very slack round here !


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## tbone75

Morning SLACKERZZzzzzzz


----------



## Cantdog

Was hoping to SSsslack again today but the durn sun is coming out.....back to copper work for me....


----------



## Stihl 041S

And up and at them to the "J" thing.


----------



## tbone75

Morning Uncle Rob


----------



## farrell

One shot @30yds with the 870 and a 3" winchester long beard xd

I think we are good!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> One shot @30yds with the 870 and a 3" winchester long beard xd
> 
> I think we are good!


I ain't betting on the turkey!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I ain't betting on the turkey!!!!



I don't think 50yds will be a problem


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!

Back to the top


----------



## dancan

I aint slakin , Ahm bisy drinkin good German beer


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I aint slakin , Ahm bisy drinkin good German beer


Danny I got lots of different kinds of beer you can try fer free ! Come on down !


----------



## dancan

Don't know ifn they'd let me in ..... or back in ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Don't know ifn they'd let me in ..... or back in ?


They get you out , may not let you back in ?? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> They get you out , may not let you back in ?? LOL



I can legall;y get back in again, my green book came in the mail today...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back from the depths of page 2


----------



## tbone75




----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl kicking around in here.....kinda empty...hollow......ran that 111S in some wood yesterday....runs good... needs some tinkering..and a good sharpening...


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin Adam...got a band of rain coming through right now....more coming. Shop day...


----------



## farrell

Suppose rain here too.......


----------



## Cantdog

Page II !!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Rainin here , slack .


----------



## tbone75

Sorry I don't have much to say , didn't do chit today !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very dry n dusty around here, tumbleweeds taking over. Ghostown!!


----------



## Cantdog

Unpacked and put saws away yesterday from the road trip.......didn't think there was room enough for the 111S on the shevles under the bench but somehow there was!!!


----------



## tbone75

Surprised you didn't build a special shelf just for the 111S ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Got to go get the Oh-Nine-Oh.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had thought about taking my 090 on Sunday morning to cut the pine down, should have. The home owner and his dad thought that the P62 was the hugest chainsaw they ever seen. Their remark was, that must be the biggest chainsaw ever made.! When I told them that the 090 was much bigger and weighed several pounds more they would now just like to see one with their own eyes....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Half way down page II......................only need 66 more pages to hit 6000.......


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...ood/590172775?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

And ole Biscuit claims that popple is no good for firewood LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to get posting, nuther 66 pages would have been about one weeks worth just before the incursion.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...ood/590172775?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> And ole Biscuit claims that popple is no good for firewood LOL



WTF!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

But it's easy to cut!!!lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> But it's easy to cut!!!lol



All the ones I have tried were easy to split also!..


----------



## pioneerguy600

P roblem with poffle is that it has to be piled inside a covered woodrack, if any rain/moisture touches it the wood absorbs it like a sponge.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...ood/590172775?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> And ole Biscuit claims that popple is no good for firewood LOL



Now that's one silly 'Nadian.....payin' good 'Nadian money for popple....damn...wish I was closer...trade him for Kieth's.....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

May hit 6000 by next year over here ?


----------



## farrell

Evening Slackerz!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May hit 6000 by next year over here ?



Well John, if we both took picts of all our saws, one at a time n posted one pict at a time we could likely fill 60 pages with saw picts. Then add in all the ohh`s n aww`s comments, we could easily make it to 6000 pages.......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Now that's one silly 'Nadian.....payin' good 'Nadian money for popple....damn...wish I was closer...trade him for Kieth's.....LOL!!!


 Not my Keiths!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

No new posts in nearly 2 hours, no wonder this thread is taking a nose dive,...slaccccccckkkkkkeeeeeerrrrrrssssss!


----------



## tbone75

May need to rename it Slackers hang out ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Wife's birthday yesterday....pretty busy last night.....I had to make her a BirthDay Dinner.....baked, fresh off the boat, haddock w/fresh basil, pepper and lemon....baked tiny Yukon Gold 'taters...sliced once, tossed in olive oil and fresh rosemary......steamed broc and asparagus.....multi layer choc cake (bakery bought) with vanilla Bryers ice cream...... finished it off with a couple pints of Sierra Nevada, watching her favorite hockey team get it's azz handed to 'em by them 'Nadiennnnz......


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The slaccckkeerrss thread , very fitting for this one nowadays!!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep pretty SSslack.......page II......lunch....then back to the "W" thing.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Off the deck and back to the top....


----------



## Cantdog

Sigh.......page II......again........


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just completed another 026 build, that`s #5 for this year. Nice Artic model, handles heat up nicely, cuts fine also and should increase in power as the rings seat in. Need to get a compression reading after a couple of tanks of fuel through it.


----------



## Cantdog

Nothing much to add......morning again.....off to work again......Page II again.......same ol' same ol'.....again....sigh....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 2 when I wake up....


----------



## tbone75

Not getting much of anything done but ordering parts . Arther is trying to act up with the rain moving in. Sure had a couple 3 good days tho !! Been so many of them crap days lately I was getting down myself ! LOL That is kinda hard to do to me ! Been down much farther before , I know I stihl got it made ! LOL Every day I get is a bonus now, what my Brother told me after I got out of the hospital ! Danged if he aint right fer once ! LOL
May have some pain to go with it , sure beats not feeling anything by a long shot !! LOL


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas!


----------



## dancan

I gots nuthin but a dirty P5000+ that's still dirty .


----------



## farrell

Told you to send it to me


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I gots nuthin but a dirty P5000+ that's still dirty .



I see its still dirty, will still be dirty next week, even week after next....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Found a 180 today. 
And the owner of the storage sight wants me to clean out 4 units for him. 
Take what I want. 
A table saw at least. 
I'd do anything for the guy.


----------



## tbone75

Could be a great deal there ! never know what could be in there ? LOL


SLACKERS !!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Found a 180 today.
> And the owner of the storage sight wants me to clean out 4 units for him.
> Take what I want.
> A table saw at least.
> I'd do anything for the guy.



That sounds like fun....never know what you turn up in there...that's where my 10' 6" Conover wood lathe and all the tooling came from....a guy bought an unpaid storage locker at auction for something else he knew was in there....sold me the Conover and all the tooling for $700.00.......tooling alone was worth a lot more than that...New in the box Nova four jaw chuck ($250.00) many gouges, skews etc.almost every one made by Buck Bros...50-60 total......and the lathe...well let's just say the headstock, tailstock and tool rest sold new for nearly $2,000.00.....you supply the ways and legs.....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nuther beautiful day up the coast from rockbound Maine, sun is out and its above freezing. Blackflies not far off and a fishing trip coming up shortly, canoes are all ready to go.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## dancan

I gots it cleaned up a little .


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Not getting much of anything done but ordering parts . Arther is trying to act up with the rain moving in. Sure had a couple 3 good days tho !! Been so many of them crap days lately I was getting down myself ! LOL That is kinda hard to do to me ! Been down much farther before , I know I stihl got it made ! LOL Every day I get is a bonus now, what my Brother told me after I got out of the hospital ! Danged if he aint right fer once ! LOL
> May have some pain to go with it , sure beats not feeling anything by a long shot !! LOL


T, we need to start getting on the FDA about getting those German disc's!! WTF!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I ran a chainsaw today, it was offwhite n orange. Who else ran a chainsaw today??


----------



## dancan

I move some chainsaws in and out of the UTV


----------



## scallywag

Good mornin Gents,
Raining and 15*C, lite the fire for the first time this winter, last night (6*C).....Todays job, cutting up some small Grey box trees i fell two years ago.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I ran a chainsaw today, it was offwhite n orange. Who else ran a chainsaw today??


I took pix of one on my bench !

All I got . LOL


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I ran a chainsaw today, it was offwhite n orange. Who else ran a chainsaw today??



I looked at all of mine!

And dreamed of havin more!


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Good mornin Gents,
> Raining and 15*C, lite the fire for the first time this winter, last night (6*C).....Todays job, cutting up some small Grey box trees i fell two years ago.



Hey Phil, Our temps are on the way upward while your temps are lowering, opposite sides of the ball....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

White birch carves easily, carving with a chainsaw is even easier.


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers !


----------



## Cantdog

No saw running yesterday....the caretaker of the house I've been working on told his father I worked on Jonsereds saws.....they are both named Norris.....Old Norris acquired the nickname Nodd or Noddy.....Young Norris also aquired the same nickname....but became "Young Nod" as opposed to "Old Nodd"...I 've known them both a long time....Old Nodd ran his family masonry business where Young Nodd was the head mason until Old Nodd retired and about the same time Young Nodd was offered this salaried caretaker position...20 yrs ago....Old Nodd was always a very pleasant guy to work with.....quiet...work with you through building problems when on the job...a very nice man. So Old Nodd says he's got an old Jonsereds saw that needs some work and would I look at it. He didn't know what model it was......my plate is pretty full right now but out of deep respect for Old Nodd I said sure bring to the jobsite next time you come down. Old Nodd shows up the next day with a 520SP.........says the recoil won't work and once started it won't idle. I was standing right next to the jobsite roll on/ roll off dumpster and my first thought/reaction was to toss it right in...sigh.....but again my respect for Old Nodd was more powerful than my hatred of these pitiful attempts at a chainsaw, so I put it in the back of my truck and said I'd take a look....plastic recoil pulley was beat as was the spring....best I could find online was a used recoil for $37 plus $10 shipping.....I have absolutely no parts nor any saws of this 5XX series.....I knew Old Nodd didn't want to spend much $$$ on it. I saw him yesterday and told him what was wrong and we would have to get a recoil before we could address any starting running issues it had.....he says "It probably ain't worth $50 is it?" I says "No...no it probably ain't......I'll put it back together and get it back to you" "No" he says "You keep it...might use it for parts"............Again out of respect I thanked him.....Damnitalltohellandgone!!!! ....now I gotts the absolute peak of the completely successful attempt at building the world's most pitiful saw.........it does have a near new 18" .325 Winsor B&C.....and a brand new sparkplug.....so not a total loss....close though...


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## scallywag

Lookin out my back door!


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> View attachment 349518
> 
> Lookin out my back door!



Veery nice! Is that white stuff what I think it is? Leaves still on the trees and green grass.


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Veery nice! Is that white stuff what I think it is? Leaves still on the trees and green grass.


Yep snow !....It's only the third time in 50 years I've seen snow on these hills ! The trees are White box, Red box, Grey box and Red stringy bark... (all ever green eucalypts).


----------



## scallywag

Another snap from my back door, a winter storm brewing in July......and the pic isn't touched up at all !


----------



## Cantdog

Very nice!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> View attachment 349536
> 
> Another snap from my back door, a winter storm brewing in July......and the pic isn't touched up at all !


Never seen anything like that ! Beautiful and scary too !
Thought something was on fire at first !


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Yep snow !....It's only the third time in 50 years I've seen snow on these hills ! The trees are White box, Red box, Grey box and Red stringy bark... (all ever green eucalypts).



Really nice Phil. Does anything turn brown there during the winter months?


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> View attachment 349536
> 
> Another snap from my back door, a winter storm brewing in July......and the pic isn't touched up at all !



That`s a shot a guy doin`t see many times in his life and seldom ever gets a pict of. What color and contrast there!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a great day, 4 hour road trip n a couple of good meals.


----------



## tbone75

I slacked real good today !


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Really nice Phil. Does anything turn brown there during the winter months?


 Not really, not where i am, though the small town where i live is renowned for fog in winter, one winter we had a fog that didn't lift for six weeks.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Enjoy your Contra pictures.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids


----------



## cheeves

Mornin' Adam, Everyone! Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## tbone75

Busy day !


----------



## dancan

Still throwin Stihl cut wood in the furnace .


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## tbone75

Very slack so far today , gonna try to get going now ? Arther is acting up again.


----------



## nk14zp

tbone75 said:


> Very slack so far today , gonna try to get going now ? Arther is acting up again.


 Same here.


----------



## farrell

I'm just sittin waitin in the surgery dept 

Just talked to the doc and all went well in surgery


----------



## scallywag

Well, looks like winters here!....... and so is the fog!!.....At least i won't see an other damn snake until November ! Got the fire going, burning some Grey & Red box, nice.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Most nights now I don`t need a fire on, days are getting too warm already, soon it will be too hot for comfort.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just posted a few big tree photos on another thread, here is a couple,


----------



## scallywag

I'm not sorry to see the back of summer at the moment, this last one was a stinker! 15 days straight of 40-45*C.


----------



## scallywag

Nice!.....Are they Sequoia ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

nk14zp said:


> Same here.


Where you been? Lol
Hey all


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slackerzzzz


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl SSSSsssslackerssssss.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Nice!.....Are they Sequoia ?



These are Redwoods, they usually grow closer to the coast than the Sequoia. My next trip over to Cali I am making the trip inland to see the largest Sequoia grove out there, been almost everywhere else out there so this next one is a must see for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> I'm not sorry to see the back of summer at the moment, this last one was a stinker! 15 days straight of 40-45*C.



That`s way too hot for me to take, especially if I had to do any physical labor.


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> These are Redwoods, they usually grow closer to the coast than the Sequoia. My next trip over to Cali I am making the trip inland to see the largest Sequoia grove out there, been almost everywhere else out there so this next one is a must see for me.


 Many pics please!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Poop
Page 2


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!! These pics of Giant Sequoia are not in the PNW.........but in Scotland.....Crathes Castle to be exact....needless to say I was impressed...The lane up to the castle was lined both sides with Doug Fir...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Marsi!!


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Evening kids!


Hey Adam. 
Glad wife is doing well.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Long day tomorrow so heading to bed early.


----------



## farrell

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## nk14zp

Morning all.


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!

Afternoon all!


----------



## farrell

The slackness is sickening........


----------



## Cantdog

Here's another few Scottish trees........big spruce on the ground......a big Cedar and a Brazilian Pine......another big spruce down a junked up.......all on The Isle of Skye...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Great pics Lad. Thanks.


----------



## Cantdog

111S territory Unc!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> 111S territory Unc!!!!!!!!


Absolutely!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Nice pics Robin!

Mornin all!


----------



## nk14zp

Morning.


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> Nice pics Robin!
> 
> Mornin all!



Thanks Adam......just finally going through pics from our honeymoon trip to Scotland and Ireland.......wait till you guys start in on a weapons chat again!!! Gotta a few to pics t add to that one too!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Adam......just finally going through pics from our honeymoon trip to Scotland and Ireland.......wait till you guys start in on a weapons chat again!!! Gotta a few to pics t add to that one too!!!!


Ya don't gotta wait !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Bout dang time we seen some pix from the Pit Bull ! LOL

More please !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Raining like no tomorrow. Bleh


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Raining like no tomorrow. Bleh


Been doing that fer 2 days here ! Flood watch till Fri. night .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Bout dang time we seen some pix from the Pit Bull ! LOL
> 
> More please !



I know it..........brought the laptop down to your place but we wuz all so busy never got to take a look!! There are literally thousands of pics so you'll only get to see part of them...but I'll try to show the ones that would be most interesting.....

Few more......tools of battle....old school.........the rigs with blades and hooks between some of the rifles are real fun items........they are also pointed on the opposite end too...made to hook you off your Hoss......stab you 
with the pointy end then hack you to bits with the blade.....


----------



## tbone75

I like that stuff !! Very evil weapons right there ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I like that stuff !! Very evil weapons right there ! LOL



LOL!!! You like evil weapons??........This would have been very evil had it been pointed at your castle......this cannon was given to the Scots by the French, as France had few warm and fuzzy feelings for the English whom the Scots fought for centuries.....she shot 20" dia granite balls.......at a range of up to 2 1/2 miles......those are the cannon balls next to my knee in the second pic...Her name is Mons Meg and she lives at the very top of Edinburgh Castle.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I know it..........brought the laptop down to your place but we wuz all so busy never got to take a look!! There are literally thousands of pics so you'll only get to see part of them...but I'll try to show the ones that would be most interesting.....
> 
> Few more......tools of battle....old school.........the rigs with blades and hooks between some of the rifles are real fun items........they are also pointed on the opposite end too...made to hook you off your Hoss......stab you View attachment 350498
> with the pointy end then hack you to bits with the blade.....View attachment 350498
> View attachment 350499
> View attachment 350500
> View attachment 350501
> View attachment 350502


Exhibits like that at Williamsburg. 
Takes your breath away. 
Got to get my passport.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> View attachment 350527
> View attachment 350526
> View attachment 350524
> 
> 
> LOL!!! You like evil weapons??........This would have been very evil had it been pointed at your castle......this cannon was given to the Scots by the French, as France had few warm and fuzzy feelings for the English whom the Scots fought for centuries.....she shot 20" dia granite balls.......at a range of up to 2 1/2 miles......those are the cannon balls next to my knee in the second pic...Her name is Mons Meg and she lives at the very top of Edinburgh Castle.


Would have loved to see what it did to some castles ! LOL But I am very happy I wasn't around back then ! I only like looking at evil weapons , not have them pointed at me ! LOL Sides they didn't have depends back then either ! I would have had lots of dirty shorts with someone pointing that chit at me ! LOL Getting shot is very bad , but getting hacked up with them things !! 
But damn they are cool looking ! LOL I have a couple repo swords in the closet , no place to hang them . 
Any place the OL will let me hang them ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

State of the art weapon back then !!


----------



## Cantdog

The Scots are still mad because when the English took Mons Meg away from them after Scotland fell they were messing around with it and over powdered and broke it ....see the space partway back on the barrel.....not supposed to be there...blew the back end back 6" or so and there was a collar...all but the top part is blown away too...Scots swore they did it on purpose....still mad......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl raining a lot. Heading home early. 
OT anyway.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning?


No


----------



## farrell

Afternoon!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yes


----------



## tbone75

Hey Robin , time for more pix ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> View attachment 350145
> 
> LOL!! These pics of Giant Sequoia are not in the PNW.........but in Scotland.....Crathes Castle to be exact....needless to say I was impressed...The lane up to the castle was lined both sides with Doug Fir...




That yur daughter , thot she was in SA ???


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!


----------



## farrell

Sleepy heads!

WAKE UP!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> That yur daughter , thot she was in SA ???



Nope......that'd be the blushing bride......LOL!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hey Robin , time for more pix ! LOL



K...see what I can do.....

Took a cruise on Loch Lamond......beautiful....hills and mountains come right down to the Loch.....lowry...low clouds...typical Scottish weather....good day to them....had a wee dram of scotch on muh coffee as soon as the craft set sail at 8:30 AM.....that helped...LOL!! The pic with what looks like tubes starting partway up the mountain is of a hydro generator......they bore though the mountain to a higher Loch and gravity feed the water to the turbines at the lower loch level...pretty clever......lot of work!!


----------



## tbone75

Nice !!! 

That is a nice day there ! Not so sure I would like that so much. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

A few more on the Loch Lamond....in the Scottish Highlands...and somebody's house.....


----------



## tbone75

Some house !! LOL And waterfall !!

Thanks Robin !!

More any time ya can !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Nice !!!
> 
> That is a nice day there ! Not so sure I would like that so much. LOL



Yep Arthur would probably use you poorly over there....on our trip though the Highlands it was rare to be able to see the mountain tops because of the clouds/drizzle/rain etc. Normal weather for those folks...beautiful place.....next set will be of my favorite part of the Highlands.....Glen Coe......it's a 50 mile dia. ancient, volcanic caldera with the road going through the bottom/lowland......the pics don't do it justice...was raining and the streams and brooks were cascading all down over the sides of the mountains everywhere....stunning.....


----------



## Cantdog

A few more of Glen Coe........

And one of the Bride and Groom.......I either blinked or was listening to the voices of my ancestors on the wind....LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

This set is from the Hotel where we stayed at the very end of Glen Coe.....outdoors pics are all taken from the slider of our room......had to have a couple of the wild stove in the pub of the Hotel..!! it opened from either side. Nice piece of work. A Fjord or as the Scots say a "Sea Loch" came right up to the Hotel...seaweed made me feel right at home....


----------



## tbone75

WOW , that is really something to see !!

Thanks Robin !!


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> WOW , that is really something to see !!
> 
> Thanks Robin !!




Yes, but who was the Bride and Groom? Anyone we know?


----------



## Cantdog

SawTroll said:


> Yes, but who was the Bride and Groom? Anyone we know?



You're not being your usual observant self Niko........LOL....did you not see the "Jonsereds 50 Chainsaw Jubilee 1954-2004" metal emblem on the Grooms cap?????......LOL....That be Mr & Mrs Cantdog.........themselves.....


----------



## SawTroll

Cantdog said:


> You're not being your usual observant self Niko........LOL....did you not see the "Jonsereds 50 Chainsaw Jubilee 1954-2004" metal emblem on the Grooms cap?????......LOL....That be Mr & Mrs Cantdog.........themselves.....



Well, that was actually what I thought!


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> Yes, but who was the Bride and Groom? Anyone we know?



I believe Nikko was being ,tongue in cheek. Notice the blue confused icon at the end of his post!.....


----------



## dancan

Awesome pics Robin , thanks for sharing them !


----------



## pioneerguy600

very -very nice set of picts Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> very -very nice set of picts Robin.



Thanks Jerry.......a lot to see...very beautiful country....

A lot of the buildings were crazy old....made of stone and wood.
..wild framed...will show a few in a while.

This set is from a place we stayed for two nights...not ancient...nice place...nice woodwork...the newly weds got Room #1....LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

A few more of this place....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> A few more of this place....View attachment 350823
> View attachment 350824
> View attachment 350825
> View attachment 350826



Very ornate, I appreciate the attention to detail the craftsman spent putting those rooms together.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very ornate, I appreciate the attention to detail the craftsman spent putting those rooms together.




Oh My!!! Though very nice and well done that's a fairly modern (like 1800s/1900s)design ......some of the building we went through were huge and unbelievable wood work.....both framing as well as trim....hundreds and hundreds of years old....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> View attachment 350840
> View attachment 350839
> View attachment 350838
> View attachment 350837
> View attachment 350835
> 
> 
> 
> Oh My!!! Though very nice and well done that's a fairly modern (like 1800s/1900s)design ......some of the building we went through were huge and unbelievable wood work.....both framing as well as trim....hundreds and hundreds of years old....



Very old or even more modern, we don`t see that quality of woodwork very much anymore!.


----------



## tbone75

Well worth the wait Robin ! ! 

Thanks very much for sharing !!

More too , I hope ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Well worth the wait Robin ! !
> 
> Thanks very much for sharing !!
> 
> More too , I hope ! LOL



LOL!! Yep..... not done with Scotland yet.....still got Ireland to go!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Wonderful pictures Robin.

Interiors remind me of San Simion.

Course Europe is where he bought the stuff .......


----------



## Cantdog

This castle is still occupied...built on a tiny tidal island, it was protected by the water and had an imposing presence on the narrow "sea Loch" thus protecting the waterway as well.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Were any of these National Trust properties?


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Were any of these National Trust properties?



Some were...some weren't...some were both...castles especially.......the most impressive parts might be open to the public while the remainder of the castle was where the Lord and family still lived. Basically there are two distinct types of castle......the early "fortification castle" and the later "house castle" Both served as residences for the Lords but the house castles were more ornate whereas the fortification types were sparse and very heavy duty........ I'll post up a couple pics of each.....first some "House Castles"


----------



## Stihl 041S

Wow


----------



## nk14zp

Great pics Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

Now some fortification castles.....many were added onto with less protected additions as thing grew more peaceful...there are many burned out fortification castles in both Scotland and Ireland......

The one in the city is Edinburgh Castle.....huge.....7 medievil gates to gain entry with two gates each...one of huge, pointy iron bars and the inner of thick heavy oak and iron.....


----------



## Cantdog

Edinburgh Castle is so big, sitting atop and virtually growing right out a steep stone hill, tallest around you can't do it any justice with 2-3 pics...or 10...or 100!! But I'll try with just another 5...

The last pic with a narrow path of once sharp rocks laid on edge that winds down through the cobblestone area is called the "Nags Trail"......all the way up and even within the castle the ground is so steep the horses could not pull supplies up the slippery cobblestones.....so they laid a sharp edged road for the hosses to enough traction to navigate..


----------



## Cantdog

Just a couple more........some of the views seen 
from Edinbergh Castle..


----------



## farrell

Nice pics Robin!

Looks like a hellva trip!

Afternoon Slackerz!


----------



## tbone75

I know your trip was way to short to really see much of anything ! It would take months to really see all of that ! 
I would love to just see and stay in one castle for a month just to check it all out ! I would be lost half the time I am sure ! LOL

Thanks again Robin !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I know your trip was way to short to really see much of anything ! It would take months to really see all of that !
> I would love to just see and stay in one castle for a month just to check it all out ! I would be lost half the time I am sure ! LOL
> 
> Thanks again Robin !!



Yeah....there is never enough time to get deep into any particular place.......but on the flip side.....this being an old farts bus tour we got to see so much more per day than we ever would have on our own.....no worries about where to stay or how to drive on the wrong side of the road...where to eat ...nothing....everything planned for you....but you also had blocks of time to yourselves to explore.....there are places I 'd like to go back to and place that we didn't even go to.... a week in Scotland and a week in Ireland is quite limiting......but we saw so much.....and there is so much to see....so much history...going back thousands of yrs.....our stuff we think of as old aren't squat compared to buildings going back to three digit years.....and still in use......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Thanks again.


----------



## scallywag

Great pics !!
Considering Australia has only been settled for 200 years, a visit to the Uk is like a time warp !


----------



## Cantdog

scallywag said:


> Great pics !!
> Considering Australia has only been settled for 200 years, a visit to the Uk is like a time warp !



Yes it is......about the same from here...


----------



## scallywag

I waited 40 years to see this, the 26 hour fly time seem to take for ever!


----------



## farrell

Morning gents!


----------



## dancan

Someone post a pic of a Huskee on the other site ???
It broked it like a good running Huskee runs .


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> View attachment 351181
> 
> I waited 40 years to see this, the 26 hour fly time seem to take for ever!


How fast they get it to go ?


----------



## farrell

DanO what you do to the other server?


----------



## dancan

Wasn't me , it was Ron , tellin all bout how good them beerengineered Poolan's were .


----------



## Cantdog

Rainy/drizzly here today......no good for copper work.......about to launch the Turtle on her maiden voyage on the asphalt under my ownership.....got a few pics......


----------



## farrell

Mowed the yard..........again..........

Need my stihl whacker back from my brother so I can trim

Hope we can get the snapper sorted out directly


----------



## farrell

Jimmy!!!! 

I fixed it!!!!!!! I fixed it!!!!!!!!

Gov linkage hooked up on outside of throttle needed to be on in the inside!

That's why throttle was backwards!!!!

Started second pull and right at speed!


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> How fast they get it to go ?


 403 mph !


----------



## scallywag

Seen a few volvos with 350 chev transplants here, plenty of room !


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## Cantdog

The Turtle went pretty good .......spent the day on lots of picking up loose ends.....light bulbs...things like that....no leaks or problems with the work done so far.....in 1976 Volvo had a light failure idiot light....pretty cool actually....had a brake light out...idiot light only lit when the brake pedal was depressed......had a plate light out.....idiot light only came on when the lights were on...everything works now except the windshield washer pump....look into that tomorrow night.....brakes are seating...getting better with every hard braking session......idles pretty good considering it had a full tank of 8 yr old gas....down to half full now.....gonna fill it tomorrow with high test.....get some "pop" mixed in there...bet she smooth's right to out......then go back to reg...


----------



## RandyMac

Cantdog said:


> Rainy/drizzly here today......no good for copper work.......about to launch the Turtle on her maiden voyage on the asphalt under my ownership.....got a few pics......View attachment 351205
> View attachment 351206
> View attachment 351207
> View attachment 351209
> View attachment 351210



You could have had a V8!


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> View attachment 351181
> 
> I waited 40 years to see this, the 26 hour fly time seem to take for ever!


Details!!'


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> You could have had a V8!




LOL...I may yet.......but probably not......this old Swedish Brick has only 77,000 original......should be good to go for another 230,000.....best thing is......when I need an obscure bolt....my big Jonsereds can of fastners comes to the rescue.....this old Brick has quite a few chainsaw metric allen bolts already on it already...LOL!! 

Hey Randy did you see I finally joined the 6 cube club thanks to Ronco........gotts a real minty 111S with a 36" or so roller tip bar.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> You could have had a V8!



You need a pocket full of dollars to feed that ole 289!!


----------



## RandyMac

It isn't so bad, if I keep the noise level down.





The first time I firewalled it, it took about a 1000 miles off the rear tires.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> It isn't so bad, if I keep the noise level down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I firewalled it, it took about a 1000 miles off the rear tires.



Those Fairlaines were pretty light in the rear. I once owned one with the 289 fourspeed.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Afternoon?


----------



## farrell

Yes it is.........

Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I wasn't certain. Thanks for reassuring me.


----------



## farrell

Your very welcome


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going to take a few years to reach 6000.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Going to take a few years to reach 6000.


I'm gonna help.......we all came together as a crew...in this thread.....and the leadership let us go way out on many tangents not saw related because they had never seen a thread take off like this....no matter how you feel about AS management.......they have cut this thread way more slack than any other.......I plan to try to keep it going....even with travel pics if necessary...whatever it takes.....so says Cantdog....so it will be done !!! LOL!!


----------



## farrell

I concur!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I know it sure could use some chainsaw related posts but I can only build so many saws and post picts of them. Chainsaw rebuild threads are just so boring now that I have done hundreds of them. I never come across a problem that I can`t solve easily myself so I don`t bother posting questions any more.
I fully agree that Darrin has cut us a lot of slack and let us post bout most anything we want but we keep it civil and mostly interesting. Mostly!!...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Chainsaw. 
What a strange common denominator.... 
And the antithesis of a fight thread. 
I'll keep it going too. 
I been real slack lately.


----------



## dancan

Sure is quiet ..... Sounds like a huskee getting work done ..... or at least trying to .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I'm gonna help.......we all came together as a crew...in this thread.....and the leadership let us go way out on many tangents not saw related because they had never seen a thread take off like this....no matter how you feel about AS management.......they have cut this thread way more slack than any other.......I plan to try to keep it going....even with travel pics if necessary...whatever it takes.....so says Cantdog....so it will be done !!! LOL!!


I am gonna help too !
Haven't been doing much saw related lately ?
One thing I will do is get the fight thread / Slug Fest GTG pix posted ! ............................. Maybe , haven't been able to load a pic for a while on here ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sure is quiet ..... Sounds like a huskee getting work done ..... or at least trying to .



It's not really quiet.....it's just peaceful...z'all.......LOL!!!..trying to jump a ride out to the island this weekend and get down and open up the camp......gotts a lot to do to the boat again and haven't had the time....gonna get on that right after the tilling is done......expecting great things from the boat this yr.....a whole pile of boxes waiting for installation time.......if the money holds out got another box or two yet to buy!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Slug Fest #1-2014 pix won't load for me ? No idea what else I can do ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Slug Fest #1-2014 pix won't load for me ? No idea what else I can do ?



Can always email em to someone and have them post em


----------



## Cantdog

Lunch Bump!!! top of page II


----------



## Stihl 041S

Off to the shop.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Off to the shop.



Not far behind ya


----------



## dancan

What are you guys shopping for ?

Small engine question , lawn mower , I've got new 6.75hp briggs mower , worked perfect outta the box last year , filled it up last week , fired up on the third pull and ran flawless , mowed for an hour , went to it today and noticed oil on the mower deck under the muffler , it fired up on the second pull and ran perfect with the exception smoke , lotsa smoke , fog machine kinda smoke for 10 minutes then it cleared up and went away never missing a beat , where did the oil come from and how did it fix itself ?


----------



## tbone75

All I got is " WTF " !!

Need Ron and or Jimmy on that one ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> What are you guys shopping for ?
> 
> Small engine question , lawn mower , I've got new 6.75hp briggs mower , worked perfect outta the box last year , filled it up last week , fired up on the third pull and ran flawless , mowed for an hour , went to it today and noticed oil on the mower deck under the muffler , it fired up on the second pull and ran perfect with the exception smoke , lotsa smoke , fog machine kinda smoke for 10 minutes then it cleared up and went away never missing a beat , where did the oil come from and how did it fix itself ?



So you had it tipped up on its side , or on its end and fliied the cylinder with base oil. Some will find its way out the muffler and onto the deck. The oil will burn itself off once the engine is running for a few mins. Leave the deck or chassis sitting near level when not running. When you clean the grass out from under the deck, tip it for access front wheels up..


----------



## Stihl 041S

Home from working on the shop.


----------



## dancan

I don't remember tipping it on it's side , I guess I must have .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I don't remember tipping it on it's side , I guess I must have .


Of course you did. 
Tip it on its side now and try it again.


----------



## Cantdog

I think Danny was just trying to drive off the black flies.......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Home from working on the shop.


Bout ready to move into it ? The big machines I mean ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## Cantdog

Lunch Bump.......got the Turtle insured this AM.....registration this afternoon......may have to lose that vanity plate...as it may be taken by now.......been 6 yrs since last registered..... .if so going with TORTUGA....that is stihl available in the Antique Auto plate....Daughter's choice...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Lunch Bump.......got the Turtle insured this AM.....registration this afternoon......may have to lose that vanity plate...as it may be taken by now.......been 6 yrs since last registered..... .if so going with TORTUGA....that is stihl available in the Antique Auto plate....Daughter's choice...



Tortoise!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Untwisting rough cut oak 2x4s a hundred years old.

Hel of a way to floor a place.

Tensegrity.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Untwisting rough cut oak 2x4s a hundred years old.
> 
> Hel of a way to floor a place.
> 
> Tensegrity.


You nuts ? Better off to replace that chit ! LOL Not real sure its even possible ? LOL May come back and slap the chit right out of you !!

I been a very bad slacker over there and here tonight ! LOL To many visitors tonight !


----------



## Stihl 041S

I'm gonna work some thing else out. Lol

I got the beams level as possible. Joists in between.

Beams lagscrewed to frame. Oil in the holes.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> What are you guys shopping for ?
> 
> Small engine question , lawn mower , I've got new 6.75hp briggs mower , worked perfect outta the box last year , filled it up last week , fired up on the third pull and ran flawless , mowed for an hour , went to it today and noticed oil on the mower deck under the muffler , it fired up on the second pull and ran perfect with the exception smoke , lotsa smoke , fog machine kinda smoke for 10 minutes then it cleared up and went away never missing a beat , where did the oil come from and how did it fix itself ?



Float hung. If oil level gets high, it didn't make oil. When it rises it goes up past the rings and out the pipe. Check oil for fuel smell to it. I'd change the oil as it is probably "watered down" with gasoline by now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

You up early or late??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> You up early or late??


Slacker...


----------



## dancan

Am not , I run Stihls , not Huskeez .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Am not , I run Stihls , not Huskeez .


Hooskies will give you the runs......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hooskies will give you the runs......


Stihls make me run away......


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Stihls make me run away......


 For the little bit of wood you cut a Wild thing would be more than enough saw to do it with....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

/i
/ i
Bump>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>/ i


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> For the little bit of wood you cut a Wild thing would be more than enough saw to do it with....LOL




OUCH !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> OUCH !!


.... ...


----------



## SawTroll

It has been very diffucult to find anything to fight about lately - as everyone is nice to each other, or just plain stupid....


----------



## farrell

GOOD MORNING AS!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> It has been very diffucult to find anything to fight about lately - as everyone is nice to each other, or just plain stupid....



Absolutely!!


----------



## tbone75

Slack over here too !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slack??
Dern near limp....


----------



## dancan

Must be sumthin in the water ....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too many Hooskies in here, they never make a sound!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ready for the weekend. 
Heading home.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Must be the Husky only thread, very- very quiet in here.


----------



## dancan

Slackers!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan!!
Hey Jerry!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob , the other guys 0h26 sure beats the snot outta that P5000 plus .


----------



## tbone75




----------



## pioneerguy600

Those Partner 5000 plus are nice hotrods but I likee my 026`s betterer...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those Partner 5000 plus are nice hotrods but I likee my 026`s betterer...


Danny don't need that ol thing , better send it down to me .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Dan!!
> Hey Jerry!!



What you up to uncle Rob??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Movin. 
Cooler at night. 
Took a break to eat.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Now I'm gonna sleep till help shows up to move a couple of larger things.


----------



## tbone75

I got the PITA 041 put together !! Wonder if it will run ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

You got it down by now john.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You got it down by now john.



Gonna go try it' in just a bit . Gotta let muh supper settle a little first . LOL Sure looks like it should run . LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

I'm gonna load my trailer and mini van and move another load. 
In the high 80s today. 
I slept. 
I'll finish moving tonight.


----------



## tbone75

Better after it cools down ! Hot and storms tomorrow here , bet yer next for it Rob !


----------



## tbone75

44 more pages for 6000 !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Movin.
> Cooler at night.
> Took a break to eat.



Way to go, make it easy as possible. I hate moving!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Danny don't need that ol thing , better send it down to me .



True! He has better saws to run but likes to dabble with other saws once in a while to prove to himself he already has the best!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 44 more pages for 6000 !!



Will we make it by Christmas??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Will we make it by Christmas??


Gonna be tough ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Geez , sounding like the Huskeez design and innovation department in here ........quiet .


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-tool-other/b...aws/594628552?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Good deal for someone looking for the rare Paulan Titan 50 saw .


----------



## dancan

Huskee owners LOL

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-outdoor-tool...saw/594285875?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

If you have a "good" saw , why trade for a good saw of equal value ?
And wtf is an XP48 PRO ?


----------



## dancan

More Huskee owners LOL

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/bedford/radioarm-saw/582676024?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Am or Fm ?


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam.


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


----------



## tbone75

opcorn:


----------



## tbone75




----------



## tbone75




----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-tool-other/b...aws/594628552?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Good deal for someone looking for the rare Paulan Titan 50 saw .



You just have to know where those saws are located.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


>


..opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bunch-O-Slackerzzzzz z.


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob.
nn Rob .
I'm gonna play with some hydraulics today


----------



## dancan

Maybe crush some rims or dig a Poolan outta a dumpstah LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

A friend that liked to scrounge got a 8" cylinder off a Cat for his log splitter. A 2 cylinder Wisconsin. 
He was proud you could cut a RR tie in half with it. Lol


----------



## dancan

I would't want to be around if there was a "Catastrophic" failure LOL
O'Chang must have to row to get back from the island .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Danny built right on the edge of overkill. 
Had a hoist for bigger chunks. 
He would sell firewood and split anything. Lol
Great guy.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep...back from the island.....daughter dropped my laptop whilst I was gone.....grrrrrrr..........blank sceen....wireless mouse USB receiver crushed..managed to cobble it together and get it back up with a new wireless mouse and using an old monitor.....gotts lots to catch up on but gotta get to work this morning.....displeased, unimpressed O'Chang.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

O'Chang returns!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> O'Chang returns!!!!



Hey Rob!

The return of O`Chang!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was just ready to esquire if anyone head from Robin, thought he might have gotten marooned out on the island..... Good to hear it was only puter problems.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## nk14zp

tbone75 said:


> opcorn:


 tl:dr


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers


----------



## dancan

Hey John !!
Free saw parts washer for you !

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-other/a...tub/597268528?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , you could repurpose one of you old circ saws with this and make an electric chainsaw .

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/h...ent/597247928?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## farrell

Afternoon Slackerz!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Afternoon Slackerz!



Evening SLACKER !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , you could repurpose one of you old circ saws with this and make an electric chainsaw .
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/h...ent/597247928?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


 I found one of those when I was moving. 
No it wasn't in the kitchen!!!!




Bedroom closet.........


----------



## dancan

Be a little awkward for tree felling .
Hey Rob!!


----------



## scallywag

The girl that works the counter at my local stihl shop is putting together a book on big trees, she sent me this pic today...........Amazing !


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers !!


----------



## scallywag

Had a very nice sunny winters day today.......It's 11.00 pm now.


----------



## dancan

scallywag said:


> View attachment 352656
> 
> Had a very nice sunny winters day today.......It's 11.00 pm now.



You suck !
And I meen that in a kindest of ways ........
Fire in the furnace last night and this morning , windows open this afternoon , polly a fire later tonight LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> You suck !
> And I meen that in a kindest of ways ........
> Fire in the furnace last night and this morning , windows open this afternoon , polly a fire later tonight LOL




Yeah............and it's supposed to be summer here.........frost warning last night......LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

You folks be careful out there with them chainsaws


----------



## dancan

Don't worry Rob , I threw that wannabe chainsaw in the dumpstah so I'm safe


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> View attachment 352642
> 
> The girl that works the counter at my local stihl shop is putting together a book on big trees, she sent me this pic today...........Amazing !


 Look up near the top, see a guy in a red jacket? I have been visiting the big trees now for a little over 3 years , hope to see them all before I get too old.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The President is 247 feet tall and approx 3,200 years old. I have been seeking these trees out over the last 3-4 years and hope to see most of them in my lifetime.


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Look up near the top, see a guy in a red jacket? I have been visiting the big trees now for a little over 3 years , hope to see them all before I get too old.


 There are three men in the pic...... I'll buy you a beer if you can find them!


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> There are three men in the pic...... I'll buy you a beer if you can find them!



I just so happen to know all of them. That pict is made up of some 126 different photographs pieced/stitched together to make one very realistic pict of that tree. It is impossible to get a pict of these trees all in one frame/take as they are too tall .
One man on the ground, one man rappelling down in a yellow coat and one man in an orange coat near the top/ crown.


----------



## tbone75

The OL found all 3 of them ! I sure as hell couldn't ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> The OL found all 3 of them ! I sure as hell couldn't ! LOL



The real challenge is to find all 4 of the men in that pict.


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> There are three men in the pic...... I'll buy you a beer if you can find them!



This is the link to how all the picts were taken and stitched together.

There are 4 men in that pict, keep looking.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This is how all the picts were taken,
http://news.distractify.com/geek/sc...-this-incredibly-tall-tree-in-a-single-image/


----------



## Cantdog

Is that a guy in green to the left and a little lower that the guy at the crown??


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> You folks be careful out there with them chainsaws



No worries!

I put the chain on backwards so I don't get cut


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Is that a guy in green to the left and a little lower that the guy at the crown??



Yes. He is wearing a light green jacket and blue snow pants.


----------



## scallywag

Spent the day working on this old girl, rings, ignition, carb, general clean up, been selling off most of my saws, this ones going to a mate that needs a bigger fire wood saw.


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> View attachment 352759
> View attachment 352760
> 
> Spent the day working on this old girl, rings, ignition, carb, general clean up, been selling off most of my saws, this ones going to a mate that needs a bigger fire wood saw.


Lucky guy. 

You a good man.


----------



## scallywag

He hasn't seen it yet!...... he's been bustin his hump cutting all his wood with a 034, the 056 should put a smile on his face.


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> He hasn't seen it yet!...... he's been bustin his hump cutting all his wood with a 034, the 056 should put a smile on his face.


Yup. 
Being nice is a guilty pleasure.


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers !

Seen the show on TV of them taking pix of them big trees , good show !!


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> Yup.
> Being nice is a guilty pleasure.


 I was going to keep this one and have some port work done on it, but after seeing your MM 090 thread, i have set my sights i bit higher.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> I was going to keep this one and have some port work done on it, but after seeing your MM 090 thread, i have set my sights i bit higher.


 
Carry o. Luggage.


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> Carry o. Luggage.


 Then again, maybe not.


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> Then again, maybe not.


084 ported is a cool saw....


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> 084 ported is a cool saw....


 I have a nice low hour 084, someone put a magnum sticker on it, does that count?


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> I have a nice low hour 084, someone put a magnum sticker on it, does that count?


Only till ya run a ported one. 
They REALLY wake up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

What`s a ported saw? They put extra holes in it somehow??


----------



## pioneerguy600

What?? No one know what a ported saw is, how they do that??


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> What?? No one know what a ported saw is, how they do that??


 I think they tune the saw to run on port, over proof that is!


----------



## tbone75

Morning ya buncha doofs !! LOL


----------



## 67L36Driver

pioneerguy600 said:


> The President is 247 feet tall and approx 3,200 years old. I have been seeking these trees out over the last 3-4 years and hope to see most of them in my lifetime.



Took me quite a while to find the fellow in the yellow coat. Darn bifocals!


----------



## Cantdog

SSSssssslackahZZZZZzzzzzzz!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Yep , sure is slack over here and there . Bout as slack as me ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam.


----------



## farrell

Hey guys got the new seals in 371 but something is still wrong

I reset the carb and it's idling good with no rpm change when tipped side to side and forward and back

Spools up nice

But I try to cut with it get spooled up and and bout a second or two in its like you turn the dam thing off

It will restart and idle fine


----------



## tbone75

I need a nap ! But i won't , got to many things needing done ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Hey guys got the new seals in 371 but something is still wrong
> 
> I reset the carb and it's idling good with no rpm change when tipped side to side and forward and back
> 
> Spools up nice
> 
> But I try to cut with it get spooled up and and bout a second or two in its like you turn the dam thing off
> 
> It will restart and idle fine


You try adjusting the carb some more , may be leaning out ? Or bad fuel line , needs a carb kit maybe ? Just not real sure ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> You try adjusting the carb some more , may be leaning out ? Or bad fuel line , needs a carb kit maybe ? Just not real sure ?



I can see it bein the fuel line

This is the saw I put the 2171 tank and handle on and we didn't change the fuel line

Would the ignition do this?


----------



## farrell

Well I am not getting anything from the H on the carb other than it seems to mess up the low a bit


----------



## farrell

Does the same thing with a different carb too


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Well I am not getting anything from the H on the carb other than it seems to mess up the low a bit


I think ya got another air leak ! Where ??????


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I can see it bein the fuel line
> 
> This is the saw I put the 2171 tank and handle on and we didn't change the fuel line
> 
> Would the ignition do this?


Don't sound like a coil . Better do another leak test .


----------



## Cantdog

Lordy sakes!!!!.........halfway down page II!!!!!!

Had to spend most of yesterday working on "Blue"......was having a hard time consistently engaging "Park"......sometimes it would....sometimes it wouldn't....not the safest thing for a girls first car!!! Excellent brandy new E brake so she was OK and she two fisted it every time. I assumed from my readings on the 240 Volvo that it needed motor and trans mounts and had a new set in stock. These tend to squish over the years and lower the engine perhaps to the point where the trans linkage was maladjusted. It had a "New" rebuilt trans about 7000 miles ago down in DC........well.....the chuckle heads didn't put the shifter linkage bushings back in ....thus allowing the linkage to move back and forth about 1/2" without actually doing anything??? So I dumped out my gallon can of Swedish saw nutz, boltz and sundry small parts....rummaged through that mess and came up with a nylon bushing that had the perfect OD and ID and was exactly twice as long as each bushing needed to be!!! Perfect...NO waste!!! Got that all put together but the adjustment was stihl not correct so removed the linkage again and freed up the adjuster which was a very cool rig...consisting of a knurled tube, threaded on the inside and a swivel on the pin end so you didn't have to remove anything to adjust...just turn the knurled part with your fingers and tighten the locknut...slick!! Works perfect now but hadn't worked right ...EVAH!!...for either of the last two owners....didn't get to the mounts...partly because I found that one motor mount was incorrect...had a 50/50 shot when ordering and true to my usual luck..........I picked the wrong one....Oh well I'll order another one and have something to look forward to!! LOL!!


SSSSlackerZZZZzzzz!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I was slackin this morning , stihl sleepy at 3:30 ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I was slackin this morning , stihl sleepy at 3:30 ! LOL



Mornin John.........trying to get underway myself.......gotts to trailer the tractor over to the shop....drop the wood splitter and put on the tiller.....grease everything up good and go up to Hoss's and till his landlady's 20 X 60 garden...then home to till mine.....stihl had frost warning the last two nights here...so not to late yet.......


----------



## tbone75

No frost here for least a month ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Afternoon my peeps!


----------



## tbone75

Evening goobers !


----------



## farrell

Sup John?


----------



## tbone75

Time to rest fer the day , may have over did it ?


----------



## farrell

Good job!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Good job!


I was havin fun dang it !!


Till I stopped ! Then it was oh chit ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Well I get to work on my place for a change. 

You guys have a good one.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Well I get to work on my place for a change.
> 
> You guys have a good one.




Have fun Unc!! Off to the copper mines again for me.....


----------



## tbone75

Forgot to say good morning at 5am . LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## tbone75

Morning Wadam,Pit Bull & Uncle Mongo !


----------



## dancan

Burpppp ******


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> Forgot to say good morning at 5am . LOL



Is it really a good morning if you are up at 5am? opcorn:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!!!!

Hey All.


----------



## Cantdog

SawTroll said:


> Is it really a good morning if you are up at 5am? opcorn:




LOL!! Only if you intend to be!!!


----------



## SawTroll

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Only if you intend to be!!!



I some times do - but always regret it afterwards....


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> I some times do - but always regret it afterwards....


I did lay back down for an hour. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> I think they tune the saw to run on port, over proof that is!



That sounds like a good idea, maybe run em on white lightening!!


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> I did lay back down for an hour. LOL



 Guess it is time to do so here - it is 5:22am....


----------



## Stihl 041S

SawTroll said:


> Guess it is time to do so here - it is 5:22am....


Take it easy Ol Buddy.


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> Guess it is time to do so here - it is 5:22am....


Morning Niko , 5:27 am here !


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> Morning Niko , 5:27 am here !


Well, it never happend, and I *will *regret it_ -_ 11:38am here now.....

Been too busy making just a few posts, but making good posts sometimes take some research time first.......

Of course some doesn't care, and some doesn't like that it contradicts their "heresay" opinions - that's just the way it is!


----------



## tbone75

Going back to bed soon ............................................... I hope !! Very little sleep last night thanks to the rain and Arther .


SawTroll said:


> Well, it never happend, and I *will *regret it_ -_ 11:38am here now.....
> 
> Been too busy making just a few posts, but making good posts sometimes take some research time first.......
> 
> Of course some doesn't care, and some doesn't like that it contradicts their "heresay" opinions - that's just the way it is!



I like facts better myself . LOL


----------



## SawTroll

It actually is a big issue at several saw forums that some people badly want some "sub standard" saw models to be "just as good" as the as saws that actually are much better, just to make an excuse for spending less money.

What they should rather do is spending less money, and accept that they didn't buy the superior product. The saw will cut as it cuts anyway, and the sharpness of the chain and suitability for the task usually is more important than the exact model of saw.

This does not mean that there aren't major differences between saws in the same cc class - there obviously are.

Husky made pro saws are totally dominant in the 50 and 60cc classes, a little less so in the 70cc class (about to change?). Outside that span, it is a bit more "open".


----------



## Stihl 041S

SawTroll said:


> Well, it never happend, and I *will *regret it_ -_ 11:38am here now.....
> 
> Been too busy making just a few posts, but making good posts sometimes take some research time first.......
> 
> Of course some doesn't care, and some doesn't like that it contradicts their "heresay" opinions - that's just the way it is!


Well many respect and thank you for the correct info.


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon ASers !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Evening ASers


----------



## farrell

Evening gentlemen!


----------



## scallywag

Good morning, 8.00am, 7*C......and foggy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a beautiful day here, nice as any summer days we have. Now tomorrow is supposed to be foggy with showers, we really need some rain.


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> Good morning, 8.00am, 7*C......and foggy!


Hey Phil!!!! 

We can make fun of you now. 
If we dont laugh at you, we don't like you. 

Hey Phil from Down Under!!!!!!


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Phil!!!!
> 
> We can make fun of you now.
> If we dont laugh at you, we don't like you.
> 
> Hey Phil from Down Under!!!!!!


 Geez a lot of people must like me then!... because every time i inquire about Stihl gear/chain drive parts, people laugh.


----------



## tbone75

Hey Rob !!

Hows it goin ?


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Geez a lot of people must like me then!... because every time i inquire about Stihl gear/chain drive parts, people laugh.


Only place I have seen any of them is in pix , stihl on the saw ! LOL


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Only place I have seen any of them is in pix , stihl on the saw ! LOL


 See what i mean.


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> See what i mean.


I'll do what I can for ya Phil. 

I got a 6' bar for the 090 that's ported. 

Now for the 090 GS for the 7' bar. 

I'll look for 2 of everything.


----------



## tbone75

This Ol Phart is going ta bed !


----------



## Cantdog

Foggy morning here......80% chance of rain.....we need it....rototilling the last couple days with the tractor really stirred up the dust!!!


----------



## tbone75

We haven't been lacking for rain here ! LOL 

Good morning ASers !

Back to whacker hell today fer me .


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Icehouse

What you doing on pg. 2


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> What you doing on pg. 2



Its where you find this thread more times than not now! Been very slack in here for a long spell.


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!

Long night........

2hrs left


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Evening kids!
> 
> Long night........
> 
> 2hrs left



Suck er up buttercup!! Hey Adam.


----------



## tbone75

Evening guys ! 
2 days in a row the whackers kicked muh butt ! No runners again ! Even got started much earlier today ! LOL Maybe tomorrow ?
I did scrap one more , maybe 2 ? Its stihl on the fence . LOL


----------



## dancan

Eslakerzz !


----------



## dancan

Jimmy with his hopped up Gravely after drinking some fermented Huskee prune juice .

Sorry John


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another day at the J thing. John, hope you have better luck with the wackers today.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another day at the J thing. John, hope you have better luck with the wackers today.




Yep...Me too.....all of the above.....drizzly here...... may rain.....sure hope so got a few saws to fix and get out the door.....copper mine is about run out...two more chimneys to flash......'nuther week or so...then maybe a week taking care of loose ends.......be back to do the copper work on the 40 X 70 nearly flat roof and huge fieldstone chimney in the center this fall.......


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers !!
Rough night , Arther keep me up . Could be a slow whacker day ? Or could be I don't give a chit whacker day ? LOL


----------



## Icehouse

To the to top


----------



## scallywag

It's 2.00 am, Cold out side, 3*C.....A nice 24*C in the house, I've been boxing up the last of my saw parts tonight, all the crap that wasn't vital, gone!.... And a heap of saws that i thought i wanted aswell, gone!.....that brings me back to four vintage saws, plus my work saws.


----------



## farrell

Afternoon fellas!

Nice sunny day here!

In the mid 60's................perfect!


----------



## dancan

Shame they didn't have a couple of cases of these LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Shame they didn't have a couple of cases of these LOL



Yep, ..send one to each of those boys on the pother side!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep...Me too.....all of the above.....drizzly here...... may rain.....sure hope so got a few saws to fix and get out the door.....copper mine is about run out...two more chimneys to flash......'nuther week or so...then maybe a week taking care of loose ends.......be back to do the copper work on the 40 X 70 nearly flat roof and huge fieldstone chimney in the center this fall.......



Just signed the contract with the client for #9 this year......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Shame they didn't have a couple of cases of these LOL


2 cases just fer you !! Super SLACKER !!


----------



## Bocephus046

You Slackers fell down onto page 2?!?!?! 
I'm disappointed....


----------



## scallywag

Bocephus046 said:


> You Slackers fell down onto page 2?!?!?!
> I'm disappointed....


Nice hat!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all. 
Early to bed tonight. 
Nytol.


----------



## Bocephus046

scallywag said:


> Nice hat!


Thanks Abraham himself gave it to me!


----------



## dancan

Quiet here , must be sponsored by Husqvarna .


----------



## Bocephus046

dancan said:


> Quiet here , must be sponsored by Husqvarna .


 Whats that you say? Orange poop? 

Oh yea I guess I should say this is Jacob, the midget. I lost the password to my Chainsawman. Oh well I like my new name better.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jacob....wuhzzzzuppp??? Long time no E......


----------



## Bocephus046

Working, more work.... and then more work after that!!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## farrell

Bocephus046 said:


> Working, more work.... and then more work after that!!!



Jacob?

The midget?

You be the one that posts stuff that sounds like a country song on the facebook!

And chases wimen!


----------



## tbone75

Bocephus046 said:


> Whats that you say? Orange poop?
> 
> Oh yea I guess I should say this is Jacob, the midget. I lost the password to my Chainsawman. Oh well I like my new name better.


Hey ya little phart ! Good to hear from ya !


----------



## tbone75

Bocephus046 said:


> Working, more work.... and then more work after that!!!


What kind of workin you do now days ? Married yet ? LOL


----------



## farrell

Afternoon slackerz!


----------



## dancan

This guy is no slacker .

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-sussex-27735086


----------



## Bocephus046

farrell said:


> Jacob?
> 
> The midget?
> 
> You be the one that posts stuff that sounds like a country song on the facebook!
> 
> And chases wimen!



Yep yep!! Cant ya tell from my profile pic? haha!
Wimen? You mean them creatures that are trouble??



tbone75 said:


> What kind of workin you do now days ? Married yet ? LOL


Still Machining, running CNC Lasers, Punch Presses, Lathes, and Mills. Getting into Programming them and doing CAD work. I love my job!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> This guy is no slacker .
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-sussex-27735086


No chit !! LMAO !!! Good for him !!


----------



## Bocephus046

tbone75 said:


> Married yet ? LOL


 OHHHHHH! Good one!!! HAHA 
No way, If I can help it I hope i never do.


----------



## dancan

Glad to see the Midjet is on top of things !


----------



## farrell

He should join us over there!


----------



## Bocephus046

dancan said:


> Glad to see the Midjet is on top of things !



The midget is usually under things... Unless I have a ladder of course.


----------



## Cantdog

'Nuther morning "Bump"......Hey John......my garden going in this weekend......late.....but had frost two nights last week!!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Mornin kids!


Your a lot farther North than me ! Stihl late for you too I think ? But that long azz winter made it late for most everyone !
Sure hope your project of the day goes well for ya !! Sounds like it could get interesting if things get a little off ? LOL

I didn't mow yet , so today I gotta get it done ! Rain for the next 6 days ! Plus more whackers to play with , gotta get least a couple more ready to sell ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

We planted the first of May, everything is growing good here but we also have had frost during the last full moon. Just cover the vulnerable young plants with a sheet of 4 mil plastic overnight and they do fine. If you were to rig something to keep the plastic sheet up off the plants themselves they like the heat from the sun during these early cold days. When I was living at home we had posts set every 10' along each row that a 3/8" rope was strung tightly along the entire row, this provided support for the poly sheets to keep it elevated above the plants . It could be left in place for several days while there was a cold spell, worked kind of like a greenhouse, even watered the plants by catching evaporation and condensing it where it and returned it to the soil.


----------



## Cantdog

Page II.......I'm beat...nuthin ta say.........just....bump!!


----------



## tbone75

Nother bump , very tired !


----------



## Cantdog

Yep ....tired slackerZZZz...we be.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

All tired out slacckers on here lately. I got to work on a 5000+ for a couple hours just before dark . Man was that thing dirty, sawdust n oil packed in so tight it was a wonder the flywheel could turn, couldn`t even see the coil. Chiseled out a pound or so and managed to gap the coil properly, it was rubbing on the flywheel on one side. Many worn out and broken parts so it will take some work to make it a good runner.


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like you got some work to do on that one ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I can never remember if it's the 5000 or the 500 that is the same as the 490 Jonsered........


----------



## tbone75

Think its the 5000 , think the 500 is open port ?

I gots 4 of them 490s now , and I think all the parts I need to make them run ! 

Don't think you got one do ya Robin ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Think its the 5000 , think the 500 is open port ?
> 
> I gots 4 of them 490s now , and I think all the parts I need to make them run !
> 
> Don't think you got one do ya Robin ?



Nope......had a 590 but traded that to Bama for a beat 910..........never had a 490....


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!

Back to the grind

5 more days

Then on vaca for 9 days!


----------



## Bocephus046

Back to the grind!!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers , time to hit it !


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Morning ASers , time to hit it !


 Yes it is!...........the sack that is!.........11.30pm here... 3*C, foggy.


----------



## Cantdog

Page II Alert!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Slack over here too !


----------



## farrell

Chirp........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Chainsaws are not us!


----------



## farrell

Blasphemy!!!!!!!


----------



## farrell

I started repainting mufflers on a couple saws


----------



## Cantdog

Hoping for a rainy day...gotts saws to fix and get out the door........


----------



## tbone75

Lots of rain the next few days here ! 

Morning ASers !


----------



## tbone75

375 more post to hit the big 40,000 ! That is a pile of BS !


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> 375 more post to hit the big 40,000 ! That is a pile of BS !


Gonna stick with it.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Gonna stick with it.....


I'll get there , just a LOT slower than before the hack !


----------



## farrell

Oh sure blame the hack!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Caught before it went to second page, real slack in here!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I started repainting mufflers on a couple saws


Whooooppeee!!!!!>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whooooppeee!!!!!>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



Better than most of these slackerz!


----------



## dancan

Hmm , kinda looks like here.,.,..,


----------



## pioneerguy600

What`s it take to get this thread up near the top??


----------



## dancan

A sale on Stihls would liven things up but the daum things are never on sale .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Finally getting all my *** in one place!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> A sale on Stihls would liven things up but the daum things are never on sale .




Sure they are.........on sale every day......bargain prices.......only have pay twice what they worth......but you might get a FREE hat or tiny bottle of Ultra....if you don't whine to much as the Stealer rapes yer wallet......knowing you'll be back.....so he can molest you again....and again...and....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Finally getting all my *** in one place!!


 Hey Unc!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Unc!!!!


Hey Lad. 
I get reception in thunderstorms!!!
What's up with that??


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Lad.
> I get reception in thunderstorms!!!
> What's up with that??



Dunno.......is the top your head all tingly????? If so.... run away..........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Dunno.......is the top your head all tingly????? If so.... run away..........


Actually when I got zapped by lightning it wasn't a direct hit. 
Didn't effect me much. Hardly at all. Just a little. Everyday. 
Have a good one. I'm gonna try to get a few hours of Zzzzzzzzzzs now some one can keep it off page 2.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Actually when I got zapped by lightning it wasn't a direct hit.
> Didn't effect me much. Hardly at all. Just a little. Everyday.
> Have a good one. I'm gonna try to get a few hours of Zzzzzzzzzzs now some one can keep it off page 2.



Have a good one Unc.......glad you're getting all you stuff in one place!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hmm , kinda looks like here.,.,..,



15 th floor M C?


----------



## dancan

Ayup .
Pain for Maine lol


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## tbone75

Page " 2 " again !!!

Dang SLACKERS !


----------



## farrell

It happens.....


----------



## tbone75

A " LOT " over here ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Ya so........


----------



## Cantdog

Ah So.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

A chooo!


----------



## farrell

Bless you sir


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guesentite!!


----------



## farrell

à tes souhaits


----------



## Brendon Phillips

What the hell is goin on in here?!


----------



## Bocephus046

Not a darn thing!!!


----------



## tbone75

Slack , slack , slack !!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning " SLACKERS "


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' John.......


----------



## tbone75

Think I will be a super SLACKER today ! 

If I can get some more sleep ? LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Sure they are.........on sale every day......bargain prices.......only have pay twice what they worth......but you might get a FREE hat or tiny bottle of Ultra....if you don't whine to much as the Stealer rapes yer wallet......knowing you'll be back.....so he can molest you again....and again...and....


 

Kinda seems like squeel lovers have some kind of sick fetish dont it ??

My dad told me once," if it hurts dont do it again " ,, the creamsickle crowd tho keeps going back for more !!!
i hear it's like hitting your finger with a hammer,,feel's SO good when it stops hurting


----------



## farrell

Afternoon slackerz!


----------



## Brendon Phillips

So I took today off for my anniversary. Cool right? Wrong. Sick kid, pregnant tired wife, thunderstorms and her grandma is dying. To top it off, my mother in law asked me to make an urn for her mothers ashes. Is that normal?


----------



## tbone75

Brendon Phillips said:


> So I took today off for my anniversary. Cool right? Wrong. Sick kid, pregnant tired wife, thunderstorms and her grandma is dying. To top it off, my mother in law asked me to make an urn for her mothers ashes. Is that normal?


Think work would have been much better !
Not sure on the urn ? We bought one for my Dad .
Good luck !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was wilst du denn verdammt noch mal?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was wilst du denn verdammt noch mal?



WTF ! Dat German er sumpin ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> WTF ! Dat German er sumpin ?


Ja!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lange habe ich auf eine Person zu zeigen.


----------



## Cantdog

Speaking in Stihl again Jerry????


----------



## farrell

It's finally happened!

All the stihls finally got to Jerry..........he's speaking in tongues and has completely lost his mind


----------



## Cantdog

"Nuther day at the "Copper Mines"....getting close to the end for now.....


----------



## tbone75

Whats next on yer list Robin ? Saws,boats & cars I am betting . LOL


----------



## farrell

Afternoon gentlemen!

Off to the grind shortly........


----------



## tbone75

Bump !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Bump !!


Itty Bump....


----------



## dancan

I bought a new this me swede cutter today


----------



## farrell

But not the one your leading us to believe you got


----------



## tbone75

Whack !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Speaking in Stihl again Jerry????



Stihl country speak! Stihl Land sprechen!


----------



## farrell

Bump.....


----------



## SawTroll

I have a serious issue what to to fight about - no real issues lately?


----------



## Cantdog

SawTroll said:


> I have a serious issue what to to fight about - no real issues lately?



I know.... Niko........................we'll come up with something...I'm sure....


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers ! Gonna be a real nice day today , hope to get out and enjoy it a little !


----------



## Cantdog

Whoa!! Halfway down Page II............not very chatty today are we????????


----------



## stihl041avhog

Will running my brand new ms361 on 100:1 kill it. you guys are nuts!!! and I like it.


----------



## stihl041avhog

What's up with sawtroll and his fondness for inboard clutches. Just saying.


----------



## stihl041avhog

and how to do you get a time out like the rat?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Whoa!! Halfway down Page II............not very chatty today are we????????



Way too quiet in here, not much going on in the line of chainsaws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl041avhog said:


> Will running my brand new ms361 on 100:1 kill it. you guys are nuts!!! and I like it.



Some oil manufacturers claim you can.


----------



## stihl041avhog

I'm going to straight [email protected]/1. The bugs are bad,tonight.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl slipping to halfway down Page II............ZZZZzzzzlackerZZZzzzz!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll

stihl041avhog said:


> What's up with sawtroll and his fondness for inboard clutches. Just saying.


Simple - they usually result it a better handling saw, as the bar ends up closer to the centre of mass of the powerhead.


----------



## tbone75

Its morning ASers ! Good day to relax , but think I will work on more whackers today. LOL Should get back to saws soon .


----------



## tbone75

Getting to where I don't mind the whackers so much. LOL Figured out to just pull the motor off the shaft if I have to do much of anything to one is WAY easier ! So if I need to do any more than carb and fuel lines , I pull the motor off ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Getting to where I don't mind the whackers so much. LOL Figured out to just pull the motor off the shaft if I have to do much of anything to one is WAY easier ! So if I need to do any more than carb and fuel lines , I pull the motor off ! LOL



Good to know John........never fussed with whackers much.....


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## dancan

Well ,since we know German engineering is best at designing saws the thread is much quieter.
Quiet quiet quiet.


----------



## scallywag

stihl041avhog said:


> I'm going to straight [email protected]/1. The bugs are bad,tonight.


 Had an old Danarm Dv700 that run on 30w @ 12:1.


----------



## scallywag

Ok, It's name that engine time.......


----------



## dancan

Not a clue but sure is purdy .
Looks airplaneish .


----------



## tbone75

I like that !!! Bet that baby has some real azz !!

Kinda looks like 12 cylinder ,? Looks like sumpin missing , see a piston on that left bank ?

No idea at all what it is ???

Is that your place all that cool stuff is sitting in ?


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Had an old Danarm Dv700 that run on 30w @ 12:1.



Change plugs a lot ? LOL Dang smoke machine ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

W-12 Napier Lion......???


----------



## tbone75

Think we gotta wait till tomorrow for the answer . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Think we gotta wait till tomorrow for the answer . LOL


Yep......


----------



## farrell

Rolls Royce Merlin V12?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Jimmy with his hopped up Gravely after drinking some fermented Huskee prune juice .
> 
> Sorry John



Funny stuff right there. My Gravely stuff is no where near that fast.


----------



## scallywag

Cantdog said:


> W-12 Napier Lion......???


 We have a winner!


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Funny stuff right there. My Gravely stuff is no where near that fast.



Then port it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Rolls Royce Merlin V12?



The Merlin had no center bank, just 6 on either side. I knew a WWII pilot that flew the Mustangs in the Pacific Theater, he kept a Mustang til he passed 5 years ago.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep W 12 Napier Lion was about the most powerful lightweight motor of it's time...especially after they got turbo chargers around 1922......highly tuned ones, in marine applications, I've read, put out 1375 Hoss.......they were four valve heads too!!!......An we think we're something special these days!!!! These motors in their various applications held the world air, land and sea speed records for many, many years.......google it....lots a good reading.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good to know John........never fussed with whackers much.....


If yer lucky , you never will ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Then port it LOL


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/w7M9CIowV-Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Cantdog

Good oil pressure..........bad oil control......bummer....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/w7M9CIowV-Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Does it have oil wiper rings?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Does it have oil wiper rings?


What rings? 

The story on this motor is I'm fairly certain it was run 20-25,minutes with no oil pressure. I stole the jug and hoped to put a tractor in service knowing it would smoke some. Had no idea that much. Cylinder got pulled off tonight.


----------



## tbone75

Slackers over here too !

Guess its time !


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.......Gonna complete the copper on the last huge fieldstone chimney at the Copper Mine today........be all pulled down and gone by the end of the week......off to the next adventure!!! Be back again after Labor Day to do another bunch of work on this place.........will try and get some pics of this house before we depart......way nice place...built in 1912 for/by a MR. Coburn Haskell.....the inventor of the modern golf ball....every bit of exterior trim and all the windows are made of Cyprus.........this was only his "Camp"......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> What rings?
> 
> The story on this motor is I'm fairly certain it was run 20-25,minutes with no oil pressure. I stole the jug and hoped to put a tractor in service knowing it would smoke some. Had no idea that much. Cylinder got pulled off tonight.



On da piston!


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> On da piston!


Ohh that's where they were supposed to go....


----------



## farrell

Easy mistake.........happens to everyone.........


----------



## tbone75

Late morning ASers , had to go give the doc some blood , been to long he said ? LOL See what that says in a couple days ?

Plus was a very rough night , didn't sleep much at all. Dang storms moved in for the next 6-7 days ! Could be a long 6-7 days fer me ?

Hope yer all having a good day !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Late morning ASers , had to go give the doc some blood , been to long he said ? LOL See what that says in a couple days ?
> 
> Plus was a very rough night , didn't sleep much at all. Dang storms moved in for the next 6-7 days ! Could be a long 6-7 days fer me ?
> 
> Hope yer all having a good day !



I had a very good day but alas it was just another work day. Got all my stuff done at the house today but I am not through yet. Guess I get to install the all glass shower panels and door on the custom built shower. Glass company don`t want to drill holes in the ceramic tiles, scared they may break one.....LOL

Hope you can sleep better tonight, you get tired nuff you will sleep.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had a very good day but alas it was just another work day. Got all my stuff done at the house today but I am not through yet. Guess I get to install the all glass shower panels and door on the custom built shower. Glass company don`t want to drill holes in the ceramic tiles, scared they may break one.....LOL
> 
> Hope you can sleep better tonight, you get tired nuff you will sleep.


Usually how it happens , get so tired I just drop . LOL Was tired as all get out , stihl couldn't sleep ? May be able to tonight ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess I better post something to keep this thread off the 2nd page!!


----------



## scallywag

It's time to play name that engine!..........first clue, it's a V2.


----------



## Cantdog

That would be a Rolls Merlin I believe............and that would be strictly an Ozzy thing!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That would be a Rolls Merlin I believe............and that would be strictly an Ozzy thing!!!



Yep, at 4500 cc that would be quite a ride!!


----------



## tbone75

That things says 5000cc on the seat ! WTF !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That things says 5000cc on the seat ! WTF !!



Well John, what he did was cut the first two cylinders off the front of a Merlin engine and make it into a 2 cylinder. Now a Merlin engine was 27 liter which equals 27000 cc`s , now divide that by 6 cause he has 2 cylinders off a 12 cylinder engine and that gives me 4500 cc`s. I could divide the 27000 by 12 which would equal 2250 and then multiply that by 2 and still get 4500. At least that is what I get from my calculations. To get 5000 cc`s the engine would have to been modified somewhat.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I would think the bikes being built with 454 cu in engines that equal 7439 cc`s would be a bit more powerful.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well John, what he did was cut the first two cylinders off the front of a Merlin engine and make it into a 2 cylinder. Now a Merlin engine was 27 liter which equals 27000 cc`s , now divide that by 6 cause he has 2 cylinders off a 12 cylinder engine and that gives me 4500 cc`s. I could divide the 27000 by 12 which would equal 2250 and then multiply that by 2 and still get 4500. At least that is what I get from my calculations. To get 5000 cc`s the engine would have to been modified somewhat.




Though you are correct in your calculations concerning the original Merlin engine, this motorcycle engine has a hand built crankshaft/crankcase and I'll assume that stroke is lengthened a tad to where it can pick up the additional 500cc......HP is reported in the 500HP range...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Though you are correct in your calculations concerning the original Merlin engine, this motorcycle engine has a hand built crankshaft/crankcase and I'll assume that stroke is lengthened a tad to where it can pick up the additional 500cc......HP is reported in the 500HP range...


 I would assume it had to be to make 5000 cc, I did my original calc off the original 27 liter engine using two cylinders. To pick up 500 cc each cylinder would need to increase 250 cc, that`s quite a jump.


----------



## tbone75

Its just nuts ! LOL Cool as hell looking to ! But would have to be a pain to ride I would think ? LOL

Seen pix of them BB Chevy bikes , all out NUTS ! LOL


----------



## scallywag

I think this V2 'Merlin' actually began life as a Rolls Royce Meteor V12. Rover UK made a V8 version of the Meteor, that were fitted Antar trucks.
All the variants in this V12 family Merlin, Griffon, Meteor, Vulture, Kestral can be traced back to the original Rolls Royce PV-12, R type which in turn has its basis in the American built Curtiss D12.


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers !


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ok I'm here....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ok I'm here....


Where ?

Can't see ya ?


----------



## farrell

How can ya miss him?


----------



## Cantdog

Well he ain't here now...........Page II alert!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Last bump fer the night !

TIME !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night John......


----------



## tbone75

Dang SLACKERS !

Late morning !


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## dancan

Asers at the Elux production meetings again ?


----------



## tbone75

No idea where all the slackers are hiding ?

Late evening bump !


----------



## tbone75

You guys stink !  Slack slack slack ! 

Morning ASers !


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellars!


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All..... Looks like at least another couple days at the copper mine......lot of loose ends to tidy up ......been on this job 10 months....gonna try to get some pics today........


----------



## tbone75

Hope you get some pix Robin , would like to see that monster !


----------



## dancan

Slackthirty !!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Yer right Danny !


----------



## Cantdog

Page II again SSSsssslackerzzzzzz.....waaaaazzzzup?


----------



## tbone75

Its morning !


----------



## dancan

I had a peak into Stihl's complaint department the other day , busy , packed , standing room only .


----------



## tbone75

Danny is SO full of chit it taint even funny !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Danny is full of chit it taint even funny !


And yet..........Somehow it is......LOL!! But that looks more like the sales floor he got hiself into.....complaint department is that overflowing circular file...can......


----------



## dancan

Sorry, that was the Elux R&D department.


----------



## tbone75

Looks like that place works at my pace !  Wonder if I could get a j ............... NOOOOOooo , almost said a very bad word ! 


Not looking like I will get off my flippy cap today at all ? Every slug around passed me today ! 


Maybe tomorrow ?


----------



## dancan

Well , with the 365 days you have to work with on your production run and with your boss yelling at you if you do too much work I'd say that you are more than qualified to fill any Gov , Postal , Union or Elux assembly line position .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well , with the 365 days you have to work with on your production run and with your boss yelling at you if you do too much work I'd say that you are more than qualified to fill any Gov , Postal , Union or Elux assembly line position .


Nah , they said I was over qualified for there kind of work .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Just got done milling out a 3/4 " tap. 

SLOW manual feed. 

1 1/2 deep.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Just got done milling out a 3/4 " tap.
> 
> SLOW manual feed.
> 
> 1 1/2 deep.


Bet that was a real beach !

I am critter hunting !

But bout to say screw it and go to bed ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Bet that was a real beach !
> 
> I am critter hunting !
> 
> But bout to say screw it and go to bed ! LOL


Kill one more for Mom!!!!

When you break thru the bottom of the tap the flutes fall in and wreck the carbide endmill.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Kill one more for Mom!!!!
> 
> When you break thru the bottom of the tap the flutes fall in and wreck the carbide endmill.



PITA fer sure !!

Haven't seen a dang one yet !! 

Just woke up and checked again. LOL Sure would like to sleep more than a hour or two at a time !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> PITA fer sure !!
> 
> Haven't seen a dang one yet !!
> 
> Just woke up and checked again. LOL Sure would like to sleep more than a hour or two at a time !



Sorry Ol Buddy. 

Sleep when ya can.


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Bet that was a real beach !
> 
> I am critter hunting !
> 
> But bout to say screw it and go to bed ! LOL


 What be your quarry?


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> What be your quarry?



Coons,possums,skunks usually. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers !


----------



## scallywag

Coons? !!!


----------



## tbone75

Racoons ! LOL


----------



## dancan

John , glad to see your doing your part in feeding birds of prey


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> John , glad to see your doing your part in feeding birds of prey




Oh Man......regular "Pet Cemetery" 'round John's place........slug may be slow but he sure can reach out and touches things....


----------



## pioneerguy600

A little bump to keep it off page 2!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Headin home.


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers


----------



## Cantdog

Ayah....'mornin


----------



## tbone75

Don't ferget them copper mine pix ! 

If yer allowed ? They may not like you doing that ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning AS ers and BS ers...LOL


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning AS ers and BS ers...LOL


We all come to AS to BS about CS!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Don't ferget them copper mine pix !
> 
> If yer allowed ? They may not like you doing that ?




LOL!! They ain't heah yet.......fergot the damn camera when I can home at lunch on Fri.....take it for sure this morning....


----------



## Cantdog

LUNCH!!!....Got some copper mine pics this morning...try and get them loaded into the 'puter this evening..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Eager to see them Robin!


----------



## Cantdog

Well.......I got 90 or so......copper mine is a fairly large place........lots to see.......can't post them all here.....maybe divide some between here and there.......ain't posting all 90 anyway!!! 

First off I'll start with some shots looking out from the copper mine...like where it's located and it's position at the mouth of the harbor.....pretty awesome.....this house was built in 1912...by Coburn Haskell......the inventor of the modern golf ball....not goog ball.......this was his summer "Cottage".........First is a pic of the dock and well house...Second looking in the harbor...I live on the right side of that hump...third...those humps in the background behind Long Island and Newberry Neck (foreground) are the mountains of Mount desert Island....Fourth..is the "Narrows" in the mouth of the harbor... Fifth......another of the well house.....with the tide out.......excellent fresh water...


----------



## Cantdog

Sorry...failed...meant to post them full size......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very nice set of picts Robin.
Isn`t it great to have rich peoples that own stuff that needs work on it, whether its repair or additions. Deep pockets to dole out the money....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dern. I got to drive to where I got real reception.


----------



## Wildman1024

I cannot believe this thread is still going. I have not been on in a few years and its still 1st page. I'm impressed!


----------



## dancan

It's Stihl #1


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wildman1024 said:


> I cannot believe this thread is still going. I have not been on in a few years and its still 1st page. I'm impressed!



We do our best!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## farrell

Bump


----------



## Jimmy in NC

farrell said:


> Bump



New floor was supposed to fix the bumps.


----------



## farrell

True........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Wildman1024 said:


> I cannot believe this thread is still going. I have not been on in a few years and its still 1st page. I'm impressed!


You be up by Glen Falls. 

And there is a small amusement park with a real carousel up that way too.


----------



## tbone75

Wildman1024 said:


> I cannot believe this thread is still going. I have not been on in a few years and its still 1st page. I'm impressed!


Its slowed down a lot , but were stihl chugging along !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Its slowed down a lot , but were stihl chugging along !


Chug. Chug. Chug. 

Hey John!!!!


----------



## Wildman1024

Stihl 041S said:


> You be up by Glen Falls.
> 
> And there is a small amusement park with a real carousel up that way too.


The great escape?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Wildman1024 said:


> The great escape?


Don't remember the name. 
Little place right on the end of a small lake.


----------



## Wildman1024

Stihl 041S said:


> Don't remember the name.
> Little place right on the end of a small lake.


It's not the great escape then. Thats a big park owned by 6 flags. I'm not quite sure of the place you are talking about.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Piseco lake. On route 8.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Echo Lake, far away in time!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Echo Lake, far away in time!!




Really??? Whose time???...LOL!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Gotts ta eat....Copper Mine pics to follow.......I was the last truck out today......it's OVAH...'till Septembah......LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Looks like pix tomorrah ? LOL Bet them green cans got in the way ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Good mornin AS!


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time SLACKERS !!


----------



## farrell

Bump


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> It's Stihl #1



Yup !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Really??? Whose time???...LOL!!!!


 On time, any time , every time, my time!!


----------



## Cantdog

Page II alert!!!

Few Copper Mine pics...posted a few "over There"


----------



## tbone75

Beautiful place !! For just a summer house ! Them people have to much money ! LOL

Guess I am very happy with just one house , don't like to move around ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

PAGE 2, ...You slacckerz let this thread slip down to page two again!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Beautiful place !! For just a summer house ! Them people have to much money ! LOL
> 
> Guess I am very happy with just one house , don't like to move around ! LOL




Yep heated year 'round......used 30-40 daze a year.....boats should be showing up soon...been waiting....got a way nice 22' Protector inflatable...$75,000.00 used....her boat.....his boat is a Harrier by Hunt.....


----------



## tbone75

They some of the Duponts ? LOL Or just got as much money to burn ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> They some of the Duponts ? LOL Or just got as much money to burn ? LOL



Nope DuPonts are in the next cove down the point.......they pay the most property taxes in town.......Copper Mine and it's acre and a half only nets the town a measely $37,000 and change in property taxes.........DuPonts way higher......but I guess they must do awright......just th same.....


----------



## tbone75

Sure seems crazy to me , lot of wasted money ! I would dang sure be there year round ! LOL But I bet they don't like the cold . LOL Sure is a purdy place for the summer !


----------



## tbone75

I could use one of them care taker jobs ! LOL


----------



## Deleted member 83629

im as weak as dish water ugh long day at work but im off tomorrow woohoo. 
gonna start slicing a 17 inch hackberry tomorrow its seasoned and i need it for a family gtg saturday. 
going to cook hotdogs and marshmallows. should be fun see yall around.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Have fun at your GtG


----------



## Deleted member 83629

going to try but anymore just staying home away from the world is fun for me.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I could use one of them care taker jobs ! LOL



Yep my friend "Noddy" caretakes the Copper Mine.........quit the family masonry business 20 yrs back and took this job from the parents of the present owner.......Salary, new 3/4ton 4 WD with vee plow every 2 yrs, 401K....insurance, few other perks...like selling me that Onan and that DJ-20 Delta 8" jointer.....he figgers he reaped about 2000 lbs of scrap copper at $2.40/lb .....shingled the back of his garage from cast off fireproof red cedar 18" shingles the crew was to lazy to recut if split or whatever and tossed in the dumpster....6 square...........he does awright too...!!! Plus he and his family get to use the pool, boats etc. when the folks aren't around.....


----------



## tbone75

That taint no job , year round paid vacation ! ! Why aint you found one of them jobs ?? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep my friend "Noddy" caretakes the Copper Mine.........quit the family masonry business 20 yrs back and took this job from the parents of the present owner.......Salary, new 3/4ton 4 WD with vee plow every 2 yrs, 401K....insurance, few other perks...like selling me that Onan and that DJ-20 Delta 8" jointer.....he figgers he reaped about 2000 lbs of scrap copper at $2.40/lb .....shingled the back of his garage from cast off fireproof red cedar 18" shingles the crew was to lazy to recut if split or whatever and tossed in the dumpster....6 square...........he does awright too...!!! Plus he and his family get to use the pool, boats etc. when the folks aren't around.....


They could adopt me.....


----------



## Deleted member 83629

tbone75 said:


> That taint no job , year round paid vacation ! ! Why aint you found one of them jobs ?? LOL


It is called welfare bud but it doesn't pay that great/


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That taint no job , year round paid vacation ! ! Why aint you found one of them jobs ?? LOL




I expect it may be an attitude thing........


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That taint no job , year round paid vacation ! ! Why aint you found one of them jobs ?? LOL




Plus I'd be bored to tears.......same 'ol same 'ol.......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> They could adopt me.....



But then you'd have to keep Henery's forehead clean......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> View attachment 356754
> 
> 
> But then you'd have to keep Henery's forehead clean......


I could hang with Henry. 
Smarter than some of the folks I work with. 
He don't screw much up.


----------



## tbone75

jakewells said:


> It is called welfare bud but it doesn't pay that great/


Kinda like me on disability and retared . LOL Pay kinda sucks , but least its money every month ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Plus I'd be bored to tears.......same 'ol same 'ol.......


You could work on saws on the side !


----------



## tbone75

Slug time !!


----------



## dancan

Stihl #1


----------



## tbone75

Stihl sucks #1 !


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers

Sure didn't sleep much last night !


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' John.....I been trying to get some time to work on my boat.....damn "W" thing is getting muh way......everything is a "Big Push" right now as the clients are beginning to arrive here in "Vacationland". Guess I shouldn't whine to much $$$$.$$ are good and I will probably have to cut my hrs. way back in July and August. 

Did manage to get the old control cables disconnected and removed last night....what a PITA....years of geeks just running wires and harnesses every whichway.....had the control cables all woven and wrapped up in the mass of wires....Grrrr. Not even supposed to have wires and control cables touching as cables move a lot with use and can chafe the wires in spots and cause problems. Got the new Teleflex Xtream cables all run and the motor/shift end adapters installed and hooked up enough to be ready for the final adjust. Next gotta cut through the forward bulkhead to create a new path for a gentler curve in the cables on the control end ......stock route was to sharp a bend....waiting on the marine supply...have to call them today....they're supposed to be getting me two waterproof rocker switches for the drive trim and "Trailer Up"...those need to be installed before the shift/throttle control...along with the trim tab control panel below them......not much room...things gotta go in order........been sussing out the old wiring too...a lot can be eliminated and some can be consolidated with the new circuit breaker panel and two 10 pair junction busses. Now if I could just come up with a spare $2,200.00 to buy the new Radar capable, chartplotter, down View and side View bottom machine I been drooling over, I could eliminate three more sets of wires...plotters have gotten so cool the last couple yrs.......3D chartplotting and the land masses show up in 3D pictures like Google Earth pics.....very user friendly too....all touch screen..no buttons to remember what the hell they do at all.....want one bad.....maybe the OL wouldn't notice a couple grand missing from the account......chit!!....Bookeeper!!! I need a new plan.......LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Good luck trying to sneak money out from a book keeper ! LMAO !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Good luck trying to sneak money out from a book keeper ! LMAO !!


LOL...I could probably get away with it right now........but come the end of the year.......busted.....no can write off!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Maybe she can find a way to write it off ? LOL Be a little tough , but always a way ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Big boat, just a hole to pour money into, none comes back til its sold. Then there is the big loss thing!!.....LOL


----------



## scallywag

BOAT..........Break Out Another Thousand.


----------



## scallywag

Would you guys like to see my little boat?... on her fastest run she went 328mph.


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Would you guys like to see my little boat?... on her fastest run she went 328mph.



Oh hell yes !!


----------



## scallywag

Well, here she is, made from the melted down rivets from Donald Campbell's Bluebird hydroplane that crashed at 328mph on Coniston water in 1967.
in recent years the craft has been salvaged and restored, a limited number of these trinkets were made from the original rivets.


----------



## tbone75

That is super cool ! Very unique toy !


----------



## scallywag

Cheers!.....I have a small collection of Campbell / Bluebird stuff.


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time goose !

SLACKERS let it go to page 2 again !!


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Cheers!.....I have a small collection of Campbell / Bluebird stuff.



Any of that stuff would be very hard to come by !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slacckers , just caught it as it was about to slip over to page 2 again!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> View attachment 356794
> Well, here she is, made from the melted down rivets from Donald Campbell's Bluebird hydroplane that crashed at 328mph on Coniston water in 1967.
> in recent years the craft has been salvaged and restored, a limited number of these trinkets were made from the original rivets.



That is a very unique trinket, bet there is not many of them out there!


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is a very unique trinket, bet there is not many of them out there!


 100 were made, this one is #14, the funds go to the restoration of the boat, I'd like to be there when they relaunch her!... the intention is to do one demo run up to 100mph then park her in a museum..... thats #2 on the bucket list.


----------



## pioneerguy600

They sell for about a $1000. each?


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> They sell for about a $1000. each?


 It was a gift from my wife.


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> It was a gift from my wife.


Seems she likes you ? LOL


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Seems she likes you ? LOL


 Some times!......I'm thinking she ain't goin to be happy next week!... got some stuff on the way, contains the word Stihl and the letter 'G', lets see how that go over!


----------



## scallywag

Did i tell you guys about the guy that came to my place to buy some Stilh parts? his wife was with him!....every time he said 090 she said oh no no, she was just having a bit of fun i think ? but he failed to see the funny side of it!...... he left here with two worn out 08's.


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Did i tell you guys about the guy that came to my place to buy some Stilh parts? his wife was with him!....every time he said 090 she said oh no no, she was just having a bit of fun i think ? but he failed to see the funny side of it!...... he left here with two worn out 08's.


Don't sound like you guys should take yer wives saw parts shopping ! LOL
I got it made , mine could care less what I buy. LOL


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Don't sound like you guys should take yer wives saw parts shopping ! LOL
> I got it made , mine could care less what I buy. LOL


 Yeh right!.... I'd bet if you bought a bag of pot, a box of beer and a hooker!......i re'con she'd light up!


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!


----------



## scallywag

Number 1 on the bucket list!......note she be a rare two seater.


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> View attachment 356980
> 
> Number 1 on the bucket list!......note she be a rare two seater.


You like fun. 
My daughters 16th birthday present was a ride in a Pitts. 
I asked if she told her mother......
If she asked I would have said yes. 
I won't lie. 
But mom never asked if I just got a ride in a Pitts. 
Just never came up in conversation she said.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Unc!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning!!


----------



## farrell

Morning?!


----------



## tbone75

Morning !!


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Yeh right!.... I'd bet if you bought a bag of pot, a box of beer and a hooker!......i re'con she'd light up!


Beer would be fine , the other two would cause some real trouble fer me ! LOL But I don't want them other two , cause to much trouble !! LOL One could kill ya or get ya killed , other put ya in jail !! Plus I don't drink any more. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> View attachment 356980
> 
> Number 1 on the bucket list!......note she be a rare two seater.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Unc!!!!


Hey Lad. 
Glad you are enjoying your dock work. 

Last night I had to make a 150 PSI flange out of a 300 PSI flange. 
Weld up the bolt holes and recut every surface except the ID. 

Can't I just make a new one??? !!???

Has to be certified material.......

It was interesting and looked like its picture at the end.....


----------



## tbone75

I see Uncle Rob got us back on page #1 before I got here ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Rob , fergot you got service ! Yer at work ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Hey Rob , fergot you got service ! Yer at work ! LOL


Yuppers. Drilling holes!!


----------



## tbone75

Boring sounds boring ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Looks and sounds like its gonna storm here any min ? But looks like it may just go North enough to miss me ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hot here but supposed to rain all week starting Monday.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hot here but supposed to rain all week starting Monday.


Rain here for the next 5 days !


----------



## Cantdog

'Spose to be great here until at least Wed/Thurs......summer is here!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> 'Spose to be great here until at least Wed/Thurs......summer is here!!


Yeah. 
Tourist season in Gettysburg. 

Limit of 5 daily this year. 

Visit in winter.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 'Spose to be great here until at least Wed/Thurs......summer is here!!


Sure took its time up over there ! LOL


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Sure took its time up over there ! LOL


 .....And winter is here!......Lots of rain so far, all our dams and tanks are full two months earlier than usual !


----------



## dancan

Finally the start of summer here


----------



## Cantdog

Yep ...."finally" is right.....summer been here 3-4 days.....nice now...must be almost ovah.........daze getting shorter.....


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys , nother rainy day expected. Gonna mess around in the shop soon as I get moving , may be a while yet ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nuther hot clear sunny day here, will top 80 F no problem. The thermometer read 97F yesterday where we were shingling the roof.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep ...."finally" is right.....summer been here 3-4 days.....nice now...must be almost ovah.........daze getting shorter.....



Managed to drive nails til 9:30 last evening, should be a repeat of yesterday this evening. Take a break after lunch til 3:00 as its so hot right now that 25 year old plastic cement is running down the roof sheathing.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nuther hot clear sunny day here, will top 80 F no problem. The thermometer read 97F yesterday where we were shingling the roof.


Way to hot to be on shingles or any roof ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon ya buncha SLACKERS !!


----------



## tbone75

Guess I need to bring up my pace a little , stihl got almost 300 post to go !
298 I guess ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Guess I need to bring up my pace a little , stihl got almost 300 post to go !
> 298 I guess ! LOL


I hear the theme from "Rocky".......


----------



## dancan

Did I ever tell you guys how much I like Nova Scotia ?
Not a Elux owner to be seen for miles


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nuther hot clear sunny day here, will top 80 F no problem. The thermometer read 97F yesterday where we were shingling the roof.


Wow!! That's hot for up there!!!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Afternoon ya buncha SLACKERS !!


Afternoon ole Friend!!
Doin' better finally!
No pills almost 6 weeks! Just 03, A2Z Ozone, Inc. Louisville, Kentucky!! Vita-Mixed Juice, and Ice (on the back)!
Keep playin' that Lottery!! We'll get to Germany yet!!! Later.......
Hi Gang!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Dan,..the thermometer kit 48C in Dougs backyard this afternoon, think that is over 120 F. A gallon can of black plastic cement turned to liquid, it could be applied with a brush instead of a paddle....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Afternoon ole Friend!!
> Doin' better finally!
> No pills almost 6 weeks! Just 03, A2Z Ozone, Inc. Louisville, Kentucky!! Vita-Mixed Juice, and Ice (on the back)!
> Keep playin' that Lottery!! We'll get to Germany yet!!! Later.......
> Hi Gang!!!



Hey Bobby,..hope you are in good shape for this upcoming firewood season!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Did I ever tell you guys how much I like Nova Scotia ?
> Not a Elux owner to be seen for miles



Ocean looks kinda calm.


----------



## dancan

It was pretty flat out there , just a nice breeze and that ocean salty smell , that was at Fisherman's Reserve , a great day to be there , I guess the crowds were at them popular beaches , I like this one


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!!!


Hey Rob !! Guess I left to quick !


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Afternoon ole Friend!!
> Doin' better finally!
> No pills almost 6 weeks! Just 03, A2Z Ozone, Inc. Louisville, Kentucky!! Vita-Mixed Juice, and Ice (on the back)!
> Keep playin' that Lottery!! We'll get to Germany yet!!! Later.......
> Hi Gang!!!


Hi Bobby , sounds like yer doing good !! Sure glad to hear that !!
I keep playing !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It was pretty flat out there , just a nice breeze and that ocean salty smell , that was at Fisherman's Reserve , a great day to be there , I guess the crowds were at them popular beaches , I like this one



I would have been out on the island if it were not for doing Dougs roof. Has to be done so its a get er done weekend.!


----------



## dancan

Sorry bout not bein much help but it would have cost me too much LOL


----------



## tbone75

Hey SLACKERS !


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Bobby,..hope you are in good shape for this upcoming firewood season!!



The updates on that would be in the "good morning thread".


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> The updates on that would be in the "good morning thread".



Thanks Nikko!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sorry bout not bein much help but it would have cost me too much LOL



I did not want to see you up on that roof, I knew you would have to pay fer it afterwards!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Bobby,..hope you are in good shape for this upcoming firewood season!!


Got chainsaw gas this morning when I filled up wifes Tacoma for a three day run up Dr. Salomon Fuller Hospital in Boston!! Won't be long if I stay the present Course!!! 
Looking for a 020T Super to soup up!!! Any ideas!! My 23 got flooded when a friends house burned down this past early Dec.!! Wood too close to his wood stove! Was out in his barn at the time! But lost a lot of great stuff!! Guys an amazing Porche and VW mechanic! Cornell electrical engineer research guy too.....one of them Genius'es!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Got chainsaw gas this morning when I filled up wifes Tacoma for a three day run up Dr. Salomon Fuller Hospital in Boston!! Won't be long if I stay the present Course!!!
> Looking for a 020T Super to soup up!!! Any ideas!! My 23 got flooded when a friends house burned down this past early Dec.!! Wood too close to his wood stove! Was out in his barn at the time! But lost a lot of great stuff!! Guys an amazing Porche and VW mechanic! Cornell electrical engineer research guy too.....one of them Genius'es!!!



The 025 and 023 weigh about as much as a 026 but the 026 will out cut them hands down. Once I port and muffler mod them they are fine firewood saws for wood under 14" . The old 020`s are getting real hard to find parts for, most stuff is NLA for them and they were a saw I never cared for much, especially working on them. The 026 is just so much better all around saw that I keep 4-5 around all the time.


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time !!


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 025 and 023 weigh about as much as a 026 but the 026 will out cut them hands down. Once I port and muffler mod them they are fine firewood saws for wood under 14" . ......




Absolutely true - but then there is the 346xp.....


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Afternoon kids!


Afternoon ya Ol Phart !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Afternoon ya Ol Phart !



I feel old


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 025 and 023 weigh about as much as a 026 but the 026 will out cut them hands down. Once I port and muffler mod them they are fine firewood saws for wood under 14" . The old 020`s are getting real hard to find parts for, most stuff is NLA for them and they were a saw I never cared for much, especially working on them. The 026 is just so much better all around saw that I keep 4-5 around all the time.


Mahalo my friend!!
Will redirect search!!
Used a 026 for a three week period after I bought my 310 and discovered the gas tank was cracked! Dealer lent me one to use! Liked it a lot!! Ported I bet they are great!!


----------



## cheeves

cheeves said:


> Mahalo my friend!!
> Will redirect search!!
> Used a 026 for a three week period after I bought my 310 and discovered the gas tank was cracked! Dealer lent me one to use! Liked it a lot!! Ported I bet they are great!!





farrell said:


> I feel old


Need to learn some tricks!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> Absolutely true - but then there is the 346xp.....



Some like them but I just don`t, its a personal cutting thing. The 346 is all about revs. with a narrow power band. I prefer the 026 in ported form as it has a wider power band and is easier to keep in that band width without falling on its face. The 346 is a fine saw but just not for me or my cutting style and type of wood I cut.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Mahalo my friend!!
> Will redirect search!!
> Used a 026 for a three week period after I bought my 310 and discovered the gas tank was cracked! Dealer lent me one to use! Liked it a lot!! Ported I bet they are great!!



I think you would really like one that was setup correctly....


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some like them but I just don`t, its a personal cutting thing. The 346 is all about revs. with a narrow power band. I prefer the 026 in ported form as it has a wider power band and is easier to keep in that band width without falling on its face. The 346 is a fine saw but just not for me or my cutting style and type of wood I cut.



Sounds like you haven't tried the New Edition 50cc 346xp....


----------



## farrell

What's about the Mastermind 346xp with the pop up


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellow saw enthusiasts!


----------



## tbone75

Late good morning , slug slow this morning. LOL Taking a good while to get going.


----------



## farrell

Getting sticky out!

Mid 80's already........wind pickin up


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 025 and 023 weigh about as much as a 026 but the 026 will out cut them hands down. Once I port and muffler mod them they are fine firewood saws for wood under 14" . The old 020`s are getting real hard to find parts for, most stuff is NLA for them and they were a saw I never cared for much, especially working on them. The 026 is just so much better all around saw that I keep 4-5 around all the time.


Was thinking if I found a decent saw would you be willing or have the time to port it? Lost my work bench up my father's barn ( Long story) ,and really have no place to work right now!! If not no problem!! Have the OE 346 44! Could use a carb., but can use it like it is. Also have the wifes new 44! But that 026 has always interested me! Was looking at them seriously last winter, but never pulled the plug. Want something light and good though to spare the back!!!




tbone75 said:


> Late good morning , slug slow this morning. LOL Taking a good while to get going.


That's OK T!! At least I understand!!!


----------



## dancan

Happy Canada Day !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Was thinking if I found a decent saw would you be willing or have the time to port it? Lost my work bench up my father's barn ( Long story) ,and really have no place to work right now!! If not no problem!! Have the OE 346 44! Could use a carb., but can use it like it is. Also have the wifes new 44! But that 026 has always interested me! Was looking at them seriously last winter, but never pulled the plug. Want something light and good though to spare the back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's OK T!! At least I understand!!!



You have a PM.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Happy Canada Day !!!



We do have great beaches don`t we!!


----------



## farrell

Nuther day nearly complete.......just 5.5 hours lefy


----------



## Cantdog

Nice pics Danny.....you know for a ZZZZlackah that is......


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys !


----------



## farrell

Morning gentlemen!


----------



## scallywag

Mornin Blokes!........yes it is morning here 12:35am.


----------



## cheeves

Afternoon Gang!! 72 % Dew Pt. and 90!! For us this is HOT!! Not for T though..... he's used to it!!
Breeze though up here on Watson's Hill! About the coolest spot around!! Breeze comes up from the pond down below ( duck, swan, and geese pond) and right thru this old right of way beside me, down the street to the ocean!! My wild cats camp out on the wall over there!!
Man just got a PM from Jerry!! I'll let him tell you, but he probably won't! He is one serious stand up guy!! Always knew you guys in this thread were the Best!!
Gonna go for a swim! Be back later.......!! Guy made my day!!!!


----------



## farrell

Off to the grind for another 12 hour day............


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Afternoon Gang!! 72 % Dew Pt. and 90!! For us this is HOT!! Not for T though..... he's used to it!!
> Breeze though up here on Watson's Hill! About the coolest spot around!! Breeze comes up from the pond down below ( duck, swan, and geese pond) and right thru this old right of way beside me, down the street to the ocean!! My wild cats camp out on the wall over there!!
> Man just got a PM from Jerry!! I'll let him tell you, but he probably won't! He is one serious stand up guy!! Always knew you guys in this thread were the Best!!
> Gonna go for a swim! Be back later.......!! Guy made my day!!!!


We already know bout Jerry ! One hell of a good friend !! Glad to hear he made yer day too !

Bet that swim feels good in that heat !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been another very hot day here today, must be well past 90 F up here in the woods around the houses we are building. Worst part is the humidity


----------



## tbone75

Hot and humid down here too , looks like it will hang around a while too .


----------



## Cantdog

Yep Durn humid/hot here too......took off lunch to have a picnic lunch with my daughter at the town park......been working right on the water but in around the bend from the entrance to the harbor......good onshore breeze 200' away...not a breath of air moving where I was......daughter laughed at me......tee shirt was soaked from the shoulders clear down below the pocket....her 20th birthday today had to catch up when we could.....both working and she leaves for Montreal tomorrow night.....going to Jazz Fest....she plays in a steel drum band.....T- Storms headed this way now... gotta go see Hoss and get him fed before it gets here...BBL....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cooling down nicely this evening, feels much better since the sun wend below the trees.


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cooling down nicely this evening, feels much better since the sun wend below the trees.


 ......And I'm sitting by the fire burnin my finest yellowbox wood.


----------



## Cantdog

Still muggy here...t-storms just evaporated...couldn't get across the Penobscot River......just a couple rumbles and it all dissipated......


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> ......And I'm sitting by the fire burnin my finest yellowbox wood.



When it heats up down there I will be burning my best hard maple but that`s why I cut it!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been another very hot day here today, must be well past 90 F up here in the woods around the houses we are building. Worst part is the humidity


Framed houses in the 70's from Scituate to Yarmouth, down the Cape for Charley Squilacote and Jerry Gordon, both now gone! Jerry was a very good friend!!
Still miss him and a lot other's. Almost everyday!!!
Mornin' Gang!! Cloudy now, real humid, 75, rain comin', and then HEAT!!! Later....... 
Jerry....... Mahalo Nui Loa!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

It seems I somehow acquired another 910E off ebay...............Nice looking saw too......very clean...P&C look good.....don't run....we'll see....


----------



## scallywag

cheeves said:


> Framed houses in the 70's from Scituate to Yarmouth, down the Cape for Charley Squilacote and Jerry Gordon, both now gone! Jerry was a very good friend!!
> Still miss him and a lot other's. Almost everyday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear what your saying, i grew up and still live in a small country town, of the twelve good mates i grew up with, there is only three of us left.......heres to good friends!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> It seems I somehow acquired another 910E off ebay...............Nice looking saw too......very clean...P&C look good.....don't run....we'll see....



Feeding the ,need!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Framed houses in the 70's from Scituate to Yarmouth, down the Cape for Charley Squilacote and Jerry Gordon, both now gone! Jerry was a very good friend!!
> Still miss him and a lot other's. Almost everyday!!!
> Mornin' Gang!! Cloudy now, real humid, 75, rain comin', and then HEAT!!! Later.......
> Jerry....... Mahalo Nui Loa!!!!!



When I turned 15 my younger brother and I got a job framing a house next door to our home for a local general contractor. We got to stay with that house til the owner took it over, then we framed a second one and did the same. We even applied all the cedar shingles to the exterior and painted them two coats. Did all that on one summers vacation from school and then on weekends well into the fall of that year. By now I have worked on more than 350 homes but mostly just do the interior finishes these days.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

Glad to see youz boyz havez beenz pickenz upz thez slackz


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys


----------



## farrell

Afternoon slackerz!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I turned 15 my younger brother and I got a job framing a house next door to our home for a local general contractor. We got to stay with that house til the owner took it over, then we framed a second one and did the same. We even applied all the cedar shingles to the exterior and painted them two coats. Did all that on one summers vacation from school and then on weekends well into the fall of that year. By now I have worked on more than 350 homes but mostly just do the interior finishes these days.


Good Finishing Carpentry is an Art Form!!! My hats off to you!!! 
Hot one out there!!
Made a trip over the Sagamore Bridge this afternoon with the wife to give a present to her cousin. Just had a baby at 42!!! Had to wait an hour to cross the bridge, which wasn't bad considering day before the fourth! Checked the computer first for traffic!
Waiting for it to cool off before checking on my wild cats and four kittens. Either down in the woods or the basement. Just went from 0 animals for the first time in about 35 years to these 6 in a few days!!
Well hope you're cool!! Have a nice night and a good supper!!
Jerry you're No- Ka- Oi !!! Mahalo!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Today was much cooler than the last few but still high humidity, not used to that around here. Got some rain coming starting tomorrow and forecasted to get a tropical storm over the weekend. Must take a look around to make sure everything is weighted down that might blow away.


cheeves said:


> Good Finishing Carpentry is an Art Form!!! My hats off to you!!!
> Hot one out there!!
> Made a trip over the Sagamore Bridge this afternoon with the wife to give a present to her cousin. Just had a baby at 42!!! Had to wait an hour to cross the bridge, which wasn't bad considering day before the fourth! Checked the computer first for traffic!
> Waiting for it to cool off before checking on my wild cats and four kittens. Either down in the woods or the basement. Just went from 0 animals for the first time in about 35 years to these 6 in a few days!!
> Well hope you're cool!! Have a nice night and a good supper!!
> Jerry you're No- Ka- Oi !!! Mahalo!!



Thanks Bobby. I like building the oak stairways the most of all the interior finishes.


----------



## tbone75

Only 65 out there right now ! Sure feels good , seems the humidity is gone too !


----------



## farrell

We gots 60* here


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## tbone75

Happy 4th of July !!


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> It seems I somehow acquired another 910E off ebay...............Nice looking saw too......very clean...P&C look good.....don't run....we'll see....



Had a good saw day yesterday.....bought that 910E Wed. morning at 6:00AM.....said it would be here by Tues the 8th...OK......went to the shop yesterday (Thurs the 3rd) on lunch break to pick up a tool... a box inside the door...WTF???........opened it up...Purdy 910E...looked it over quickly...nice....pulled it over...good comp....smelled badly of old gas.....held it my left hand and put the trigger handle in the crook of my right knee...gave a pull with authority to see how the comp felt under starting conditions.....no B&C.....damn thing started first pull.....startled me so bad almost dropped it......I can tell this is going to be a good 'un....LOL!!! Happy 4th All!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rather cloudy out there this morning, gonna get some rain but we need that as its been quite dry for a spell. Won`t have to water the gardens for a while after this one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have a great 4 th of July guys!!! Hope its not a wet one for all of ya!!


----------



## cityboy172

This will buff out right?


----------



## tbone75

cityboy172 said:


> This will buff out right?


OOPS !


----------



## pioneerguy600

JB Weld will fill it in, then a little buff and you`re good to go.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Today was much cooler than the last few but still high humidity, not used to that around here. Got some rain coming starting tomorrow and forecasted to get a tropical storm over the weekend. Must take a look around to make sure everything is weighted down that might blow away.
> 
> 
> Thanks Bobby. I like building the oak stairways the most of all the interior finishes.


Used to be the " cut"man!! Oak takes a nice saw and sharp blade!! Or table saw!!
Germans have this new saw setup that's really slick!! Guys working on the house next door had one!! Really nice clean cuts with it! Forget the name!!
Hurricane's heading out!! Not much wind here at all, but at times heavy downpours!! Looks like you will get it head on!! Cooler water should diminish the winds considerably though, hopefully!! But you'll get a lot of rain!! We really needed it here!! Air was really bad last few days!! Help with the pollen too!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Had a good saw day yesterday.....bought that 910E Wed. morning at 6:00AM.....said it would be here by Tues the 8th...OK......went to the shop yesterday (Thurs the 3rd) on lunch break to pick up a tool... a box inside the door...WTF???........opened it up...Purdy 910E...looked it over quickly...nice....pulled it over...good comp....smelled badly of old gas.....held it my left hand and put the trigger handle in the crook of my right knee...gave a pull with authority to see how the comp felt under starting conditions.....no B&C.....damn thing started first pull.....startled me so bad almost dropped it......I can tell this is going to be a good 'un....LOL!!! Happy 4th All!!!!


Good one Robin!!
By the way how's your cousin Linda doing? Still fishing?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Spent a few hours covering over all the firewood piles, its been quite dry here since the snow melted and the wood was drying very well but this will be a soaking rain I would rather keep out of the wood. It`s all covered now so bring on that rain.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Spent a few hours covering over all the firewood piles, its been quite dry here since the snow melted and the wood was drying very well but this will be a soaking rain I would rather keep out of the wood. It`s all covered now so bring on that rain.


You must be getting hit pretty hard right now!! We're still getting tailend, rain and winds under 40 mph!! Seems like the last gasp! Been raining off and on since 10:30 yesterday morning! Lot of Heavy downpours, but needed rain!!! 
Good Luck!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are just getting some wind gusts right now, lots of tree leaves blowing about but the rain has not started yet. We can use the rain, the ground was starting to dry out and we were watering the gardens.


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers , good luck to everyone in the path of the Hurrycaine !


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers , good luck to everyone in the path of the Hurrycaine !


----------



## dancan

Elux Convention !

http://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/peggys-cove-lighthouse/


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Elux Convention !
> 
> http://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/peggys-cove-lighthouse/


Buncha Steel worken SLACKERS down at Virgina beach . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Rained most of the day here.....wind's been over since 10 AM.......only saw two live spruces down across the road....hundred yards from Hoss's place...just a lot of twigs, leaves and a dead fir top on the side of the road now and then.....so much for the first Hurricane of the season.....hope it don't make a habit....


----------



## pioneerguy600

We got a little rain, very little and a few wind gusts but this was close to a non storm for us. Made a trip down to the shore to watch some big waves come ashore. Lots of board sailers out today, they really love this type of weather.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Couple of guys stopped by yesterday to borrow an Alaskan. 

They'll have fun.


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmm....seems the same slackers here as there......zero.......coincidence????.......I think not.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slaccckin but real nice day today, just a little wind left over from Arthur!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Slaccckin but real nice day today, just a little wind left over from Arthur!




I'd like to be slackin but back to the shop for another half day of boat work...then pull the boat out and get the wife's Saab in for an oil change and see if I can find a vac leak somewhere that keeps kicking the "Check Engine" light.....then the Volvo in for oil change and rear exhaust hangers......daughter is in Montreal...first time the thing has cooled off enough to do this work since I put it on the road for her!!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Slaccckin but real nice day today, just a little wind left over from Arthur!


Same here!! Really nice air!! Havin' a bowl of fruit!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I'd like to be slackin but back to the shop for another half day of boat work...then pull the boat out and get the wife's Saab in for an oil change and see if I can find a vac leak somewhere that keeps kicking the "Check Engine" light.....then the Volvo in for oil change and rear exhaust hangers......daughter is in Montreal...first time the thing has cooled off enough to do this work since I put it on the road for her!!!



That car have the vac sealed fuel system? They are just a PIA for air leaks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Same here!! Really nice air!! Havin' a bowl of fruit!!



Nice air here also, tad of a breeze but no worries from flies. Was thinking of going out to the island but might postpone that for a while.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## tbone75

Morning , just a little late ! Its only 1PM here . LOL


----------



## sachsmo

Youze guyz still at it?












Got me a new girl, so haven't been around much eh?


----------



## farrell

Still here occasionally.......


----------



## sachsmo

Yup!

me too.

I check in from time to time, but trying to start a fight here is like trying to start a fire with water.



I long for 'the good old days'.


As for saws I got so many 'projects in a box' think I'll be back in the swing when the snow starts flyin'.



Seriously, how many saws does a fella need?


(perhaps just one more?)


----------



## farrell

I want one more......

Got my eye on a nice red 2095

But the wife says no


----------



## sachsmo

But she really means YES!


----------



## farrell

Some how I doubts it..........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pulled out a few 026`s that I had been using over the winter for felling and bucking up firewood. Pulled off the covers and air gunned them out fairly well, only oil n sawdust in them from cutting hardwood. Selected one good runner and pulled it all down to the crankcase. Cleaned it up well and put in a new set of OEM rings, will put it into some wood this evening to tune it right.


----------



## Stihl 041S

PITA part. 
1.686-1.687 OD 16 finish
1.495-1.496 ID 32 finish
6.81 long
.001 concentricity


----------



## farrell

Sounds like the chit I gots to run........only yours is 100x bigger!

Hey Rob!


----------



## pioneerguy600

026 started right up, 3 pulls and running. only needed to richen up the L just a tad n she`s running strong...


----------



## Cantdog

Some pics of my long weekends work......got the 910E tuned right in.....very low hr saw...I don't think the muffler is original to this saw....very dented...solid but dented but the paint isn't ever worn off the front of the saw and they usually are well worn in this area by the time the muffler looks like this....got a nice undented one I can wire wheel and paint .....someday....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks very nice Robin!!


----------



## dancan

Just AS slack over here .


----------



## Stihl 041S




----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Just AS slack over here .



AS where else?


----------



## tbone75

I like that saw Robin ! 

Good morning ASers !


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## sachsmo

Nice saw there Robin, O' course she be wearin' my all time favorite 'blade'. (har har)


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Beautiful evening, must go run a saw!


----------



## dancan

Geez Robin , that's a real nice looking bench , can you make me one like that for cheap ??
Saw looks Ok , nice bar


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Geez Robin , that's a real nice looking bench , can you make me one like that for cheap ??
> Saw looks Ok , nice bar



No.......not cheep........LOL!!!


----------



## kz1000

dancan said:


> Geez Robin , that's a real nice looking bench , can you make me one like that for cheap ??
> Saw looks Ok , nice bar


That's not a bench, it's the kitchen table.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## cheeves

Late Good Mornin'!! Hot again today, but nice breeze up here on the hill!!
? a swim today over Half Way pond!! Looks like Robin's country!! Not a house to be seen!! Virgin timber island out in the middle of the pond!! Forest reserve in the back!!


----------



## farrell

Muggy muggy muggy here!

In the mid 70s

Suppose to storm


----------



## pioneerguy600

Saved from page 2. Been sunny and hot here today, clear sky and a light breeze. This must be summer!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Saved from page 2. Been sunny and hot here today, clear sky and a light breeze. This must be summer!!


Jerry you've changed my luck Big Time!!! A friend of Ruthann's ( said to say hello!!) at work told her that she had 7 cares of hard wood we could cut on this spring!! Was sick so didn't take it seriously. Well today was Ruthann's day off so we took a ride over to check it out...... Unbelievable!! Looks like a rainforest from the Northwest with hardwoods!!! Great big dead white oaks and maples mixed in with incredibly tall white pines, straight as an arrow 150 to 200 ft tall!! Brought my 262 and had just sharpened the chain yesterday!! Also my 0E 346 44 and Anequs's 445. Enough firewood there for the next five years!! Easy.......! Cut down a dead standing White Oak 15"s straight away, and had it in my truck in 10 min!!! Another one followed and a maple for tomorrow or whenever!!! What a gold mine!!! Pinch me!!! Is this a dream!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

kz1000 said:


> That's not a bench, it's the kitchen table.



Kitchen table with a hell of a nut cracker...LOL!!


----------



## dancan

cheeves said:


> Jerry you've changed my luck Big Time!!! A friend of Ruthann's ( said to say hello!!) at work told her that she had 7 cares of hard wood we could cut on this spring!! Was sick so didn't take it seriously. Well today was Ruthann's day off so we took a ride over to check it out...... Unbelievable!! Looks like a rainforest from the Northwest with hardwoods!!! Great big dead white oaks and maples mixed in with incredibly tall white pines, straight as an arrow 150 to 200 ft tall!! Brought my 262 and had just sharpened the chain yesterday!! Also my 0E 346 44 and Anequs's 445. Enough firewood there for the next five years!! Easy.......! Cut down a dead standing White Oak 15"s straight away, and had it in my truck in 10 min!!! Another one followed and a maple for tomorrow or whenever!!! What a gold mine!!! Pinch me!!! Is this a dream!!!!



You'd best be putting up some pics here and on the pig site !


----------



## cheeves

dancan said:


> You'd best be putting up some pics here and on the pig site !


Took only one pic with my cell phone, but have a digital Nikon! Anequs is the Geek that Posts the pics, but if I take them she'll post them. Usually on her days off though!! Has that really tough nurses job in that big State nut house in Boston, and has the rough commute in and out in the traffic! I couldn't do it, but she was the first woman Taxi cab driver in Boston!! Father was a Cambridge cop for 35 years! Nicest guy you'd ever want to meet!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Jerry you've changed my luck Big Time!!! A friend of Ruthann's ( said to say hello!!) at work told her that she had 7 cares of hard wood we could cut on this spring!! Was sick so didn't take it seriously. Well today was Ruthann's day off so we took a ride over to check it out...... Unbelievable!! Looks like a rainforest from the Northwest with hardwoods!!! Great big dead white oaks and maples mixed in with incredibly tall white pines, straight as an arrow 150 to 200 ft tall!! Brought my 262 and had just sharpened the chain yesterday!! Also my 0E 346 44 and Anequs's 445. Enough firewood there for the next five years!! Easy.......! Cut down a dead standing White Oak 15"s straight away, and had it in my truck in 10 min!!! Another one followed and a maple for tomorrow or whenever!!! What a gold mine!!! Pinch me!!! Is this a dream!!!!



That sounds like a gold mine of wood, great find and just take it easy on gathering it all up. Fantastic!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Running a 026 carb, 194 through the USC, seems to be doing it some good as there is plenty of discolored fluids coming out of every opening. The metering diaphragm was quite stiff on this one.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> That sounds like a gold mine of wood, great find and just take it easy on gathering it all up. Fantastic!!


Yah.... Will do!!! Thanks.....
Spotted some poison ivy hidden amongst the underbrush!! Took a nice soapy shower bit ago!!
Have to take my time! Some of the big stuff is tangled up from storms and such!! Easy to get hurt in those tangled messes!! Lot of heavy secondary growth too!!
Try and get some pics tomorrow!! Those white pines are really tall!!! Must be close to 200ft! Straight too! Used to log them in Carver in the early 70's, over by Myles Standish State forest for a guy named Scotty!! Was hairy because the old boy rarely took a sober breath, and would swing that cherry picker every which way!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tangled messes can be dangerous, worked many that were tangled just like tiddley winks sticks. Stuff under tension and all stuck together and leaning dangerously. Just need to work it methodically and keep your wits about you, work from the top down when possible.


----------



## tbone75

Good morning ASers !


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellars!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Good moaning.


----------



## Cantdog

I gotts afternoon here........it's good too........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> I gotts afternoon here........it's good too........


We have afternoon here too!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tangled messes can be dangerous, worked many that were tangled just like tiddley winks sticks. Stuff under tension and all stuck together and leaning dangerously. Just need to work it methodically and keep your wits about you, work from the top down when possible.


Have a big leaner that's cracked about 8-10fT up. Leaning against a another big dead oak way up at the top! Has 2 widow makers at the very top east and west! Took some pics need to post em! Chickened out cutting them this morning, but got a load of dead standing white oak! Nice stuff! Was going to go back over with my old Chevy wood truck, but may hold off until tomorrow morning. Hot out there right now! Close to 90 with high Dew Pt.!


----------



## sthil 660 cutter

Stihl 041S said:


> Couple of guys stopped by yesterday to borrow an Alaskan.
> 
> They'll have fun.


fun ant the word. we have had a blast cutting with it. just need a six foot bar now fer the two big pieces..


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Have a big leaner that's cracked about 8-10fT up. Leaning against a another big dead oak way up at the top! Has 2 widow makers at the very top east and west! Took some pics need to post em! Chickened out cutting them this morning, but got a load of dead standing white oak! Nice stuff! Was going to go back over with my old Chevy wood truck, but may hold off until tomorrow morning. Hot out there right now! Close to 90 with high Dew Pt.!



Take it cautiously in that heat, early mornings are usually cooler and less wind to deal with.


----------



## farrell

Morning slackerz!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very- very slack, found on 2 nd page!! Not good at all....


----------



## Cantdog

Almost there again!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cleaned up a few 026`s,..might have a job for them this coming weekend,


----------



## Cantdog

Yep slack fer sur...Page II again....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Found this morning but still on page 1, thanks Robin!!


----------



## Cantdog

Nice looking bunch of them off-colored saws there Jerry.....


----------



## Cantdog

Lunch break from the tough job of running red cedar handrailing on the dock and side stairs...light NW wind...sunny lotsa good scenery .....the bay, boats, mountains and trees ain't bad to look at either......

Just saved it from page II again..........


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!


----------



## cheeves

Just got back from the E-Room at our "new" Beth Israel-Deaconess Hospital here in Plymouth ( Old one was Jordan). After x-rays Dr. thinks I have a torn rotator cup! Woke up at 3:00AM and knew something wasn't right! Too much pain!! Old tennis injury from the 60's! Reinjured it throwin' those 15"s across dead white oak. If I rest this shoulder, put ice on it, up my H202 and 03, it should be good to go in a few days!! Was on a roll too!! Got 5 loads, but need I figure, another 7 loads for next winter, with what I have left over from last.
May have to get the swimmin' trunks out and the fishin' pole!!


----------



## farrell

Evenin kids!


----------



## roncoinc

cheeves said:


> Just got back from the E-Room at our "new" Beth Israel-Deaconess Hospital here in Plymouth ( Old one was Jordan). After x-rays Dr. thinks I have a torn rotator cup! Woke up at 3:00AM and knew something wasn't right! Too much pain!! Old tennis injury from the 60's! Reinjured it throwin' those 15"s across dead white oak. If I rest this shoulder, put ice on it, up my H202 and 03, it should be good to go in a few days!! Was on a roll too!! Got 5 loads, but need I figure, another 7 loads for next winter, with what I have left over from last.
> May have to get the swimmin' trunks out and the fishin' pole!!


 

You wont live long enough at your age for a torn rotator cuff to heal on it's own.
Pain will go away but always limited mobility and ability.
you will learn to live with it and be carefull,,in in fact you DO have a torn one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Just got back from the E-Room at our "new" Beth Israel-Deaconess Hospital here in Plymouth ( Old one was Jordan). After x-rays Dr. thinks I have a torn rotator cup! Woke up at 3:00AM and knew something wasn't right! Too much pain!! Old tennis injury from the 60's! Reinjured it throwin' those 15"s across dead white oak. If I rest this shoulder, put ice on it, up my H202 and 03, it should be good to go in a few days!! Was on a roll too!! Got 5 loads, but need I figure, another 7 loads for next winter, with what I have left over from last.
> May have to get the swimmin' trunks out and the fishin' pole!!


 Take a breather, it must be hot this time of year. I get my wood during the late fall and winter, get it home before the snow melts and have it split up and piled on pallets in rows about 20' long. The sun and wind dry it real fast and around mid summer it gets covered over on top to keep any rain out.
Is the dead oak dry or does it have a lot of moisture in it?


----------



## Stihl 041S

sthil 660 cutter said:


> fun ant the word. we have had a blast cutting with it. just need a six foot bar now fer the two big pieces..


I do happen to have such a bar. 
Good to meet you two!!!
Pictures needed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nice looking bunch of them off-colored saws there Jerry.....



Thanks Robin,they are just work saws, no shelf queens among them so looks are way down on the list. As long as they start and run good they get er done!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I do happen to have such a bar.
> Good to meet you two!!!
> Pictures needed.



Hey Rob! That`s 090 territory.


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Rob! That`s 090 territory.


And a ported 090 will do!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Unc!!! Used another 5' of heat shrink on the boat today....Thanks!!!


----------



## dancan

Did I ever tell you guys how much I like it here in Nova Scotia ?







Hey Robin !!!
While Jerry and I were out there today we had to keep looking over our shoulders for the fear of receiving the scorn of Mary Poppins .






We got it all down then loaded Jerry's truck and drug it home without being seen by Mary .






For fear of getting busted by Mary I junked it all up when the sun went, stuffed it all in the UTV and gave it away to a retired couple .






I hope we're safe now for having the dreaded Pfffftfir .
It was a good day , but hot .


----------



## pioneerguy600

It was hot but not so bad that I couldn`t keep working. Got over half of the hardwood bark peeled off. The wood will be fine for cooking the meat.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> And a ported 090 will do!!!!



Even a non ported 090 will easily pull a 72" bar through any wood I have tried mine in.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Unc!!! Used another 5' of heat shrink on the boat today....Thanks!!!


I am so lazy any more I won't wire without it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Even a non ported 090 will easily pull a 72" bar through any wood I have tried mine in.


The guys that borrowed the mill that were on here the other day gots a largish tree to whittle on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> The guys that borrowed the mill that were on here the other day gots a largish tree to whittle on.



Yeah, I have seen and read their posts. A 6' dia tree would make some fine planks if it was solid all the way through.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Did I ever tell you guys how much I like it here in Nova Scotia ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Robin !!!
> While Jerry and I were out there today we had to keep looking over our shoulders for the fear of receiving the scorn of Mary Poppins .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got it all down then loaded Jerry's truck and drug it home without being seen by Mary .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For fear of getting busted by Mary I junked it all up when the sun went, stuffed it all in the UTV and gave it away to a retired couple .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we're safe now for having the dreaded Pfffftfir .
> It was a good day , but hot .



Yer lucky Mary wus real busy today.....Pfffffitttirrr....once lit....gone like yesterday.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Same ole slacckerz over here also, musta hit the snooze button one too many times....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Oh my berries!!!
Page 2!!!


----------



## sthil 660 cutter

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, I have seen and read their posts. A 6' dia tree would make some fine planks if it was solid all the way through.


its solid the hole through. we painted the ends of the logs and so far they r not splitting on the ends.. they will make really nice table tops if I can find a bar big enough to cut it. its bin fun so far to cut these up and c the finished results. bin looking up sites with these table tops and the prices they r asking r just crazy..


----------



## Stihl 041S

sthil 660 cutter said:


> its solid the hole through. we painted the ends of the logs and so far they r not splitting on the ends.. they will make really nice table tops if I can find a bar big enough to cut it. its bin fun so far to cut these up and c the finished results. bin looking up sites with these table tops and the prices they r asking r just crazy..


We'll try to get a 5' bar there this week


----------



## pioneerguy600

sthil 660 cutter said:


> its solid the hole through. we painted the ends of the logs and so far they r not splitting on the ends.. they will make really nice table tops if I can find a bar big enough to cut it. its bin fun so far to cut these up and c the finished results. bin looking up sites with these table tops and the prices they r asking r just crazy..


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


>


That will do er!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> That will do er!!!!



That 090 pulls the .404 Stihl chisel through hardwood like it is cutting through cheese.


----------



## Cantdog

Page II Alert.........I detect the presence of ZZZZzzzzlacknessss around here.....


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## tbone75

Been slacking bad over here , don't seem to have nuff energy for 2 sites lately , or anything else ? Just feel totally drained all the time for the last couple weeks ?


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Been slacking bad over here , don't seem to have nuff energy for 2 sites lately , or anything else ? Just feel totally drained all the time for the last couple weeks ?


 Now why would it put this post 2 pages back ????


----------



## farrell

Cause your that slack!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Cause your that slack!


King Slug at yer service !


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


>


----------



## cheeves

Now that's a saw!!! 
That bar is even too big for what I was cutting this morning over in Raynham!! Could have used a 32" one on my Dolkita though for this dead oak I got!! I'll take some pics with my cell phone. Maybe the wife will post them!?


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Now why would it put this post 2 pages back ????


T get some Medicinal Mushrooms from Swanson.com!! Lone Wolf turned me on to them!! Triple Formula is loaded with Beta-Glucan, the most powerful immune booster we can get in North America!! Cordyceps will give you all kinds of energy!! Know a few more tricks too if interested!! One is HGH!!!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> T get some Medicinal Mushrooms from Swanson.com!! Lone Wolf turned me on to them!! Triple Formula is loaded with Beta-Glucan, the most powerful immune booster we can get in North America!! Cordyceps will give you all kinds of energy!! Know a few more tricks too if interested!! One is HGH!!!


You told me a little bout them last year ! Think it musta been before I almost checked out ? Maybe not too ? My memory isn't worth a crap anymore after that hospital stay ? Just short term memory , stihl know what I did couple yrs ago ! LOL 
Read a little bout people they have put into a coma like they did me loose there short term memory , but they don't know why ?
Not sure whats going on with this energy thing , just get like this at times ? Seems to be a little worse the past couple weeks ? I will look up the Cordyceps , but gotta be careful with my heart now too ! That crap I had messed it up too !

What else ya got up yer sleeve ? LOL

Gonna go check out Swanson right now ! Thanks again !


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> T get some Medicinal Mushrooms from Swanson.com!! Lone Wolf turned me on to them!! Triple Formula is loaded with Beta-Glucan, the most powerful immune booster we can get in North America!! Cordyceps will give you all kinds of energy!! Know a few more tricks too if interested!! One is HGH!!!


Swanson.com don't work or swansons.com either ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Now that's a saw!!!
> That bar is even too big for what I was cutting this morning over in Raynham!! Could have used a 32" one on my Dolkita though for this dead oak I got!! I'll take some pics with my cell phone. Maybe the wife will post them!?


 It really likes big hard wood, it needs a heavy load to clear it away from fourstroking and transfer over to that steady powerful cadence when its pulling WOT. May only be revving 8,500 but its a sound of power not speed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Took a few picts back at the gravel crushing site, got the Volvo all welded up,






3 crushers running end to end,


----------



## dancan

Walk softly , carry a big stick .


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> You told me a little bout them last year ! Think it musta been before I almost checked out ? Maybe not too ? My memory isn't worth a crap anymore after that hospital stay ? Just short term memory , stihl know what I did couple yrs ago ! LOL
> Read a little bout people they have put into a coma like they did me loose there short term memory , but they don't know why ?
> Not sure whats going on with this energy thing , just get like this at times ? Seems to be a little worse the past couple weeks ? I will look up the Cordyceps , but gotta be careful with my heart now too ! That crap I had messed it up too !
> 
> What else ya got up yer sleeve ? LOL
> 
> Gonna go check out Swanson right now ! Thanks again !


T, Heart Formula is: Hawthorne, CoQ10, garlic, and cayenne! All found at Wally World! Use these and they Will strengthen your heart! I've been doing them for almost 25 years after a heart attack in '90!
Medicinal Mushrooms won't adversely affect any meds you're taking!! Take attenolol myself for blood pressure!!
Drugs they use for anesthetics all contain large amounts of Fluoride!!! Have very damaging affects on the body!! Google " Fluoride Conspiracy!" Fluoride is only second to arsenic in poisonous substances! Used for rat poison, it damages the part of the brain that is the " spiritual" center! Melatonin along with V-C will help detox it!! Very small amounts of Borax too is, believe it or not, the best detoxer of Fluoride!! Look up Fluoride detoxifcation!! 
You will get better in time anyway, but you can greatly speed up the process my friend!!!


----------



## tbone75

Just membered , Jerry told me bout Hawthorne tea he drinks !

My heart problem is it got stiffer , so its not pumping like it should . Got down to 20 I think they said when I was sick , but came back up to 40 . Pose to be 50 to 55 , how ever they measure it ? They also said there is no way to fix it without a transplant . But no need for that unless it gets a lot worse. If it gets down to 35 they will put a de-fib thing in me . I sure get short of breath easy now !
They scared the chit out of me and my wife when they told us all this crap ! LOL
I was on blood pressure meds before I got sick , when I got out of the hospital it was to low , had me almost off then meds , then it started going back up , now I take more than I ever did ! But the BP is good for now ! I also cut the salt way back ! And keep cutting it back more and more ! Just easier than cold turkey . LOL
Haven't had a cig since last Aug. 24th either ! Very proud of myself for quitting them , been trying to for many years !! Its stihl a fight now and then , but no way I will smoke one ever again !


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Swanson.com don't work or swansons.com either ? LOL


swansonvitamins.com should work! I always call them. 1-800-437-4148


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Just membered , Jerry told me bout Hawthorne tea he drinks !
> 
> My heart problem is it got stiffer , so its not pumping like it should . Got down to 20 I think they said when I was sick , but came back up to 40 . Pose to be 50 to 55 , how ever they measure it ? They also said there is no way to fix it without a transplant . But no need for that unless it gets a lot worse. If it gets down to 35 they will put a de-fib thing in me . I sure get short of breath easy now !
> They scared the chit out of me and my wife when they told us all this crap ! LOL
> I was on blood pressure meds before I got sick , when I got out of the hospital it was to low , had me almost off then meds , then it started going back up , now I take more than I ever did ! But the BP is good for now ! I also cut the salt way back ! And keep cutting it back more and more ! Just easier than cold turkey . LOL
> Haven't had a cig since last Aug. 24th either ! Very proud of myself for quitting them , been trying to for many years !! Its stihl a fight now and then , but no way I will smoke one ever again !


That Heart Formula will work!! Seen it in myself and others! Guy that wrote the book, "Left for Dead" by **** Quinn, it worked for him too! MSM will also help soften up the heart, which is nothing more than a muscle!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Walk softly , carry a big stick .


Yep , gotta keep them Gremlins away ! And or rats !


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> That Heart Formula will work!! Seen it in myself and others! Guy that wrote the book, "Left for Dead" by **** Quinn, it worked for him too! MSM will also help soften up the heart, which is nothing more than a muscle!!!


I will be picking that stuff up next trip to Wally World !

Thanks Bobby !!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> I will be picking that stuff up next trip to Wally World !
> 
> Thanks Bobby !!


Gotta keep yah going for our trip to Germany for the disc's!!!
Keep the Faith my good friend!!


----------



## Cantdog

Whoops!! first post on Page II.........PB came down today and we talked saws and did lunch......had to show off muh new 111S and new 910E!!...Miss PB on here, but he's real busy with school/work/baby/wife......damn good young lad....gonna be DR. PB by this spring..gonna move out of Maine....not sure where...where ever he can get a job as a DR of Plant Biology.....that's gonna suck.....not for him and his new family but for me....we been in touch fpor a few years and to a few GTGs together as the Team Red guys......not that many guys as passionate and knowledgeable about the older full mag, Jonsereds, swede saws....as I continue to try to be.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I couldn`t even find this thread on the forum this evening. I tried scrolling down and reading every page as far as the end of page 6 and the Fight Thread was not there. The sequencing of the threads and posts are all mixed up tonight.
I make Hawthorne tea almost every day and a cup or two don`t do no harm, was told by my herbalist guru that it is very good for the heart.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Gotta keep yah going for our trip to Germany for the disc's!!!
> Keep the Faith my good friend!!


 Hey Bobby, how`s the shoulder doing?


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Bobby, how`s the shoulder doing?


100% better!!! Got a load of nice wood just up the street NStar cut this spring.
Thanks for asking my friend!! Really surprised at how much better it is!! Was worried a few days ago!!!


----------



## cheeves

Robin, know what it's like to lose a close friend to a move ect. Take heart my friend!!" Where one door closes, another one opens!!" Have found this to be true right down the line!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> 100% better!!! Got a load of nice wood just up the street NStar cut this spring.
> Thanks for asking my friend!! Really surprised at how much better it is!! Was worried a few days ago!!!



That was a very fast recovery, so happy to hear of that.


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Robin, know what it's like to lose a close friend to a move ect. Take heart my friend!!" Where one door closes, another one opens!!" Have found this to be true right down the line!!!


----------



## tbone75

Evening fellers !


----------



## Cantdog

Oh yeah it is what it is...we never in the world would have met but for posting on here....he has no idea where he's headed...maybe to the westward or perhaps New Brunswick...wherever he finds a job using his hard worked for credentials...Good luck to him...all the best!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah it is what it is...we never in the world would have met but for posting on here....he has no idea where he's headed...maybe to the westward or perhaps New Brunswick...wherever he finds a job using his hard worked for credentials...Good luck to him...all the best!!!



Man this site is screwing up again...wouldn't let me post last night and now won't "Quote"...might this time...


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> That was a very fast recovery, so happy to hear of that.


Ozone and Blue Goo!! LOL
Mornin' Gang!! Had some action last night!! One episode woke me up in a start!! Thought the wife fell down the spiral staircase! Just thunder a little off shore! Lasted all night! Got a few inches of much needed rain. Rain collapsed my Chinese Canopy! Put on my Grundens and fixed it in the pouring rain! Can't drown out there!! But went thru three pairs of shorts!


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## dancan

Past that now .... Way past ....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well the thread is back on page one, easy to find it tonight. Didn`t get much rain today, just a few showers this morning, cloudy with sun breaks all afternoon.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well the thread is back on page one, easy to find it tonight. Didn`t get much rain today, just a few showers this morning, cloudy with sun breaks all afternoon.



Rained all day here....occasional thunder 'n lightening.........I haven't heard yet how much rain, but inches.....'Nader warnings up all over the state last night.....some damage......Jap car got flattened out by what looked like a 4-5' dia oak blowdown/over in Wells I think. 'Nader warning up here is quite unusual indeed.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Rained all day here....occasional thunder 'n lightening.........I haven't heard yet how much rain, but inches.....'Nader warnings up all over the state last night.....some damage......Jap car got flattened out by what looked like a 4-5' dia oak blowdown/over in Wells I think. 'Nader warning up here is quite unusual indeed.....


 Not that bad here, did not get very hot today, the clouds blocked out much of the sun`s heat. Real glad we don`t get naders up here, just the odd hurricane to knock over a tree or two.


----------



## Cantdog

AWwwww Shucks....page II again!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

No one posting but us Easterners, guess we were left in the dust!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids !


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> No one posting but us Easterners, guess were left in the dust!!


Have to do something about that!
Finally the suns trying to come out!! Had a lot of rain last 2 days! Hope to get the lawn mowed here when it dries out!! Take care!!
Jerry...... Thanks!!! You're the Best!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Rained all day here....occasional thunder 'n lightening.........I haven't heard yet how much rain, but inches.....'Nader warnings up all over the state last night.....some damage......Jap car got flattened out by what looked like a 4-5' dia oak blowdown/over in Wells I think. 'Nader warning up here is quite unusual indeed.....


You sure don't need them Naders hanging around ! May have been part of the reason Dad didn't stay in Okla ? Spent more time in the root cellar than ya did the house in the summer ! LOL Weather just sucks out there any time of year ! Blazing hot in the summer , freezing azz cold in the winter plus Naders all summer long ! Hardley any trees , flat as a pan cake and nothing for miles and miles around ! Nearest big city was 100 miles away ! No jobs worth a chit anywhere round there either ! Long as you owned a bunch of land you could almost count on oil money . But you had to own 1000 acres or more ! LOL
Can thank my Great Great Uncle for that , he lived there before the Okla. land rush ! LOL Where they came from before that ?? Have to ask my Aunt that stihl lives there , only one I have left on Dads side now . No Kings left out there . Got a couple Kings out in Oregon , and 5 of us in Ohio. Girls out numbered the boys bout 5 to 1 ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I will get post 40,000 one of these days yet ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still on page 1 thanks to John and Bobby, has the dust settled yet?...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a wet day so it was all inside work for me, 3 more floors of hard tiles installed. The wet saw got a good workout today.


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Have to do something about that!
> Finally the suns trying to come out!! Had a lot of rain last 2 days! Hope to get the lawn mowed here when it dries out!! Take care!!
> Jerry...... Thanks!!! You're the Best!!!!


Gotta get the grass mowed tomorrow fer sure ! Rain for the next week after that ! I am gonna start growing mold on me ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin All......on Page II again......nice day here...cool ...dry....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Drying up here this morning, sun is shining and a light breeze will make short work of that. Off to the Post Office and then on to work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All......on Page II again......nice day here...cool ...dry....



I like the cool part, been quite hot inside the houses last week or so. Be happier once they get the AC up and working.


----------



## farrell

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning all.......


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam!!!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Mornin All......on Page II again......nice day here...cool ...dry....





Cantdog said:


> Mornin All......on Page II again......nice day here...cool ...dry....


Same down here today!! Really nice.... little sea breeze helps!
Afternoon Folks!! Got a nice load of big dead standing white oak over in Raynham this morning!1 Used the Dolkita, and it made short work of it!! Wish I had a trailer behind wifes Tacoma could of got the whole tree!! Place is a real Honey Hole!! Takes a big load off of trying to find firewood around here now with all the city people that have moved in!! Everywhere we used to go, now it seems, is chained or gated off!! But the wood pile is growing , which is good!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Same down here today!! Really nice.... little sea breeze helps!
> Afternoon Folks!! Got a nice load of big dead standing white oak over in Raynham this morning!1 Used the Dolkita, and it made short work of it!! Wish I had a trailer behind wifes Tacoma could of got the whole tree!! Place is a real Honey Hole!! Takes a big load off of trying to find firewood around here now with all the city people that have moved in!! Everywhere we used to go, now it seems, is chained or gated off!! But the wood pile is growing , which is good!!


 Really nice to have a firewood supply closer by. It is even getting scarcer up here lately, still can find enough without paying for it but one needs to work at it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Really nice to have a firewood supply closer by. It is even getting scarcer up here lately, still can find enough without paying for it but one needs to work at it.



The site is so slow loading tonight that it takes a minute or more for the page to load with the reply box. The reply to thread box is currently not available so I had to reply to my own post....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slacker bump ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## sachsmo

Whasssss, up?


Sitting around trying to nurse me baby girl back from 'parvo'.

She be a sick pup.


Thinking about putting an old 120 Super in the garage sale fer our Christmas family at work.


Nuttin' like Christmas in July eh?


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Whasssss, up?
> 
> 
> Sitting around trying to nurse me baby girl back from 'parvo'.
> 
> She be a sick pup.
> 
> 
> Thinking about putting an old 120 Super in the garage sale fer our Christmas family at work.
> 
> 
> Nuttin' like Christmas in July eh?


I like them 120s ! Like muh 120SI best ! LOL


----------



## cheeves

That's been happening for a few days 


pioneerguy600 said:


> The site is so slow loading tonight that it takes a minute or more for the page to load with the reply box. The reply to thread box is currently not available so I had to reply to my own post....LOL


That's been happening for a few days!! Hope they don't have a virus going on!!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> I like them 120s ! Like muh 120SI best ! LOL


Parvo B19 is a nasty virus!! Mutated dog virus!! Thick outer wall ( Coxsackie Virus)! Get her some elderberry syrup or pills from Swansonvitamins.com. But syrup is better!! Smothers the enzyme action of the virus so it can't replicate. Then your own immune system can handle it much better!!


----------



## cheeves

Got another nice load of big standing dead oak this morning! Met the lady finally and she said I could come over anytime and help myself to the 7 plus acres of wood!!! Like Tbone said " Christmas in July!!" Hard to believe!1 Only thing the poison ivy is thick in some places!! Rush home and jump in the shower and Scrub!!
And Jerry it is getting harder to get decent firewood now!! Access has been blocked off in many places, and more people are getting it around here now due to the extreme cost of fossil fuells!! Good firewood is like gold!!! I'm just cutting it and dumping it!! Split some tonight for the first time in awhile!!


----------



## sthil 660 cutter

any of u guys know how to get ahold of dozer dan?? I gave him my brand new stihl 461 up at the pa gtg to tune up. just wanted to touch base with him to c how he's making out on it and the number I had has bin disconnected...


----------



## Cantdog

sthil 660 cutter said:


> any of u guys know how to get ahold of dozer dan?? I gave him my brand new stihl 461 up at the pa gtg to tune up. just wanted to touch base with him to c how he's making out on it and the number I had has bin disconnected...


Geeeze I don't......sorry.... maybe someone else does...


----------



## Cantdog

Apparently none of these slacker do either....halfway down Page II......Oh the shame......


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## sachsmo

Morning fellas,

Pups doing much better, we had her at the Vet for two days on IV and other anti nausea dope.

She lost nearly 5 pounds (She's only 12 weeks old) and looks more like a greyhound than a Shepherd.

She's eating like a little Wolf this AM and back to being a pest.

Guess she's on her way to recovery!

As for that 120 Super, which B&C?

I have a nice 18" Carlton narrow kerf, or a 20" .375 full chisel.

I was leaning towards the 20 but I have one of those narrow kerfs on another 120S and really like it?


----------



## cheeves

sachsmo said:


> Morning fellas,
> 
> Pups doing much better, we had her at the Vet for two days on IV and other anti nausea dope.
> 
> She lost nearly 5 pounds (She's only 12 weeks old) and looks more like a greyhound than a Shepherd.
> 
> She's eating like a little Wolf this AM and back to being a pest.
> 
> Guess she's on her way to recovery!
> 
> As for that 120 Super, which B&C?
> 
> I have a nice 18" Carlton narrow kerf, or a 20" .375 full chisel.
> 
> I was leaning towards the 20 but I have one of those narrow kerfs on another 120S and really like it?


Glad the Pup is doing better!!!
What's this second page again!!
Got another great load of oak over Raynham!! Had to work going over a stone wall and clearing bunch of small trees ect,; including poison ivy!! Scrubbed when I got home!!
Have to split and stack now to make more room!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a great weekend at the camp, clear hot and dry. Nice breeze in off the lake, great sitting back in the shade on the raised deck weather.


----------



## cheeves

Mornin' Everyone!! 62 cloudy, unseasonably cool!! Ruthann got home from working a double this morning and lit the wood stove!! Highly unusual!! She's really warm blooded! Supposed to hit 80 later though! We'll see!
Had a cool surprise this morning!! All four kittens were eating here with the mother and father! The one kitten, the real cute runt, has been gone at least three days!
Well take care! Have to go out and split and stack! Splitting I really enjoy, but stacking I can do without!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a decent day here today, not too hot so I put a few hours in at the woodpile for cooking the Steeroast meat. It`s all ready to go now for this year, quite dry already as I dropped it mid winter and its been piled high n dry ever since.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Next project saw will be another 026, got one that will be getting a new OEM piston and rings plus some port work. Another 026, a very early one that runs top notch will be getting a transplant, a OEM 44.7 to give it a little boost.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Mornin' Everyone!! 62 cloudy, unseasonably cool!! Ruthann got home from working a double this morning and lit the wood stove!! Highly unusual!! She's really warm blooded! Supposed to hit 80 later though! We'll see!
> Had a cool surprise this morning!! All four kittens were eating here with the mother and father! The one kitten, the real cute runt, has been gone at least three days!
> Well take care! Have to go out and split and stack! Splitting I really enjoy, but stacking I can do without!



That is cool, 62 is not unusual around here but it would be getting close to needing a fire on. Happy to hear the kittens are ok. I like splitting and stacking, specially when its all done!!....LOL


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is cool, 62 is not unusual around here but it would be getting close to needing a fire on. Happy to hear the kittens are ok. I like splitting and stacking, specially when its all done!!....LOL


Made some good progress today!! And I feel it!!! Split using the Troybilt for 4 hours then loaded my Chevy 4x4 wood truck up with splits , and drove them around to where I'm stacking them in this old 2 car garage foundation! Got that stacked and called it a day!! Will hit it again tomorrow morn! Usually takes me about a week to stack three rows 21ft long on pallets! About 2.7 cords a piece! It's handy cuz it's only ten ft from the house!! Had pics in the old As Profile before it was hacked.


----------



## Cantdog

Evening bump just before this falls off page I......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Seems to be off page 1 more than its on lately. Guess its summer related.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nuther nice day here so its off to the W thing fer me.


----------



## tbone75

Almost lunch time bump !

Bout ready to go slop some stain on the back deck , gonna be a hot one out there ! No shade to be found out there !


----------



## farmrboy

So humid outside, it's hazy. Not good on a 100 deg day. Got a short day lined up, only 150 miles. My turn to work at the gun club trap league tonite. Don't want to miss it.


----------



## sachsmo

We are suppose to only hit 90, 60 this morning.

My garden is 'killing' me.


----------



## farmrboy

100 with a heat index of 110. Welcome to Nebraska


----------



## tbone75

93 in the shade , I am slopping stain on the back deck . I really LOVE summer !! 

I really need to go South fer the winter !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a fairly hot humid day overall but I dragged my industrial 24" fan around with me from room to room and that made it a tad less uncomfortable even though I was working inside. Not a breath of air movement today, very seldom we don`t have a breeze around here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The site is acting up again, couldn`t post for most of the evening but its back to normal again right now.


----------



## tbone75

Good night folks !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Good night folks !



Nite John, hope you can actually get some sleep.


----------



## tbone75

Late night bump !

Back to bed .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like another nice day, not as clear as yesterday but at least its dry. I see John was up and about real early this morning.


----------



## cheeves

Got to check up on my Compadre!!?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a nice day, a tad warm but its summer, be gone before ya know it.


----------



## tbone75

Nice cool day here , only in the 60s !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Didn`t get any rain today, was very warm though, cooler weather in the forecast.


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon bump !

Rain starting tomorrow for least 3 days ! Arther seems happy ! Sure like to shoot his azz ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Today was just right, not overly hot and lowered humidity, was wet this morning but dried up nicely by noon, sun came through just after noon. The whole crew went over to the barbecue in Porters Lake, it was a benefit for the IWK Hospital, everyone chowed down heartily.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Today was just right, not overly hot and lowered humidity, was wet this morning but dried up nicely by noon, sun came through just after noon. The whole crew went over to the barbecue in Porters Lake, it was a benefit for the IWK Hospital, everyone chowed down heartily.


Sounds good ! 

Having fresh corn on the cob,cukes,onions and burgers on the grill right now ! Just no maters yet !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds good !
> 
> Having fresh corn on the cob,cukes,onions and burgers on the grill right now ! Just no maters yet !



I was still quite full when I got home after work but have since eaten a 5 lb roasted chicken, a cup of fresh home grown peas n carrots along with a dozen fresh home made corn muffins. Only some bones, fat and skin left of the chicken.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was still quite full when I got home after work but have since eaten a 5 lb roasted chicken, a cup of fresh home grown peas n carrots along with a dozen fresh home made corn muffins. Only some bones, fat and skin left of the chicken.


WOW, what an appetite!!
Off to bed!! Made some good progress today stackin'!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page deux?!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hay Unc!!! Yeah had to hunt for it myself!! Hey I been meaning to ask if next time you go to your old 111S dealer if you could/would look into a rim drive clutch drum for the 111S? Would like to get set up with 3/8 chain and use some of my shorter bars on mine....that 36" .404 is durn heavy.....nothing pressing just if you happen by there...see what he says....


----------



## Stihl 041S

I'll call Ben tomorrow. 
I'll email his number.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just a morning bump, to keep it from fallin onto page 2 . Nuther nice day here to be outside, gots plenty to get done, later.


----------



## farrell

Mornin bunch o slackerz!


----------



## Stihl 041S

On the deck. 
Back to the top.


----------



## cheeves

Jerry's super 026 arrived here today!! Forgot how light theses saws are1 But the one I ran was no where near as strong as this one!! Incredible so much power could come from so liht a saw!! Amazing!! 
Jerry you are one fantastic guy and super builder of chainsaws!! Thank you so much!! 
This saw will unable me to keep cutting firewood indefinately!! For someone who loves doing it I can't thank you enough!!
Tbone needs to build one of these!! Strap on the Magnet Belt and the Weight lifters Belt and go at it!!
Jerry, You're the Best!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Jerry's super 026 arrived here today!! Forgot how light theses saws are1 But the one I ran was no where near as strong as this one!! Incredible so much power could come from so liht a saw!! Amazing!!
> Jerry you are one fantastic guy and super builder of chainsaws!! Thank you so much!!
> This saw will unable me to keep cutting firewood indefinately!! For someone who loves doing it I can't thank you enough!!
> Tbone needs to build one of these!! Strap on the Magnet Belt and the Weight lifters Belt and go at it!!
> Jerry, You're the Best!!!




Enjoy!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I gots some stuffs done today, even went shopping with the wife. That cost me plenty!! Got the daughters car repaired, right rear brake flex hose blew apart, new one on and the system bled. Changed out the air couplers on the gas compressor to fit my gear and gave it a once over, it starts, runs and makes air just like it should. Garden got weeded, plants hilled up and watered. The truck bed needed cleaning out, unbelievable amount of junk gathers in just one year. Been a good day.


----------



## RandyMac

Is it too cliche to drive around in a Ranchero, with straw-bales in the back?


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Is it too cliche to drive around in a Ranchero, with straw-bales in the back?



I would if I still had one. I hauled everything in the Ranchero back in the day, it made a great grocery getter.


----------



## Mastermind

I forgot about this thread......y'all still at it huh?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yup. 
Loyal devils we.


----------



## scallywag

RandyMac said:


> Is it too cliche to drive around in a Ranchero, with straw-bales in the back?


 Nice ute!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mastermind said:


> I forgot about this thread......y'all still at it huh?



It stays fairly level here, may be boring to some but we get what we want out of this thread. Stop by any time...


----------



## sachsmo

Boring???????????????????

I hate to say, watching paint dry is somewhat more enjoyable.

One thing is fo' sure, the weather reports from around the country are informative at times.


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Jerry's super 026 arrived here today!! Forgot how light theses saws are1 But the one I ran was no where near as strong as this one!! Incredible so much power could come from so liht a saw!! Amazing!!
> Jerry you are one fantastic guy and super builder of chainsaws!! Thank you so much!!
> This saw will unable me to keep cutting firewood indefinately!! For someone who loves doing it I can't thank you enough!!
> Tbone needs to build one of these!! Strap on the Magnet Belt and the Weight lifters Belt and go at it!!
> Jerry, You're the Best!!!


Already ahead of ya Bobby ! I have 3 runners and one kinda ugly . LOL Don't have a ported one yet ! LOL Got a MS260 that will fix that problem ! LOL
But I haven't even fired up one of my saws for a couple months ! Really haven't needed to , got a old buddy that brings me wood cut and split ! LOL I just fix his saws for him . Working out very good for me !


----------



## tbone75

Bobby I been watching you ! Picked up some goodies last night at wally world !
Co Q-10 , Hawthorn & Niacin ! Doc has had me on Niacin for several years already .


----------



## SawTroll

Not a lot to fight about here today - quiet *after *the storm this time.....opcorn:


----------



## Stihl 041S

SawTroll said:


> Not a lot to fight about here today - quiet *after *the storm this time.....opcorn:


Storm??
What storm???


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> I gots some stuffs done today, even went shopping with the wife. That cost me plenty!! Got the daughters car repaired, right rear brake flex hose blew apart, new one on and the system bled. Changed out the air couplers on the gas compressor to fit my gear and gave it a once over, it starts, runs and makes air just like it should. Garden got weeded, plants hilled up and watered. The truck bed needed cleaning out, unbelievable amount of junk gathers in just one year. Been a good day.


Had a good one too! Headed up to Salem, NH. Market Basket is down and being boycotted so went to a grocery store named Mckinnon's!! Boy what a selection of meat, produce and goodies!! Even has Pistachio Whoopie pies!! Had a Cream puff that was delicious!! You should see the eclairs!! Great produce too! Came out and it was pouring rain!! Got a little soaked, but brought an extra shirt!! Rained whole way back home!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Bobby I been watching you ! Picked up some goodies last night at wally world !
> Co Q-10 , Hawthorn & Niacin ! Doc has had me on Niacin for several years already .


The B vitamins are synagesic meaning all have to be taken together, or you develop a deficiency in another B vitamin! Get either B-50's or B-100's!!!
They are your energy vitamins!! Good for your nerves too!! Great to see you got the Heart supplements!! They absolutely work!!!
Good going T!! You broke the ice!!!


----------



## SawTroll

Stihl 041S said:


> Storm??
> What storm???




Randy and Brad (has been deleted by the mods of course).


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Already ahead of ya Bobby ! I have 3 runners and one kinda ugly . LOL Don't have a ported one yet ! LOL Got a MS260 that will fix that problem ! LOL
> But I haven't even fired up one of my saws for a couple months ! Really haven't needed to , got a old buddy that brings me wood cut and split ! LOL I just fix his saws for him . Working out very good for me !


What a deal!!!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Had a good one too! Headed up to Salem, NH. Market Basket is down and being boycotted so went to a grocery store named Mckinnon's!! Boy what a selection of meat, produce and goodies!! Even has Pistachio Whoopie pies!! Had a Cream puff that was delicious!! You should see the eclairs!! Great produce too! Came out and it was pouring rain!! Got a little soaked, but brought an extra shirt!! Rained whole way back home!




I think that batch of rain just cleared us.......watched it coming on the 'puter.......solid straight line wall of red/yellow from P-Town right up the vertical NH/Maine boarder to Keebek.....then moved straight east across the state....Nader warnings still up... down on the north end of Sebago Lake.....other end of the state from me......wall of rain just went by here...time to start the charcoal and get the marinated chicken breasts done for supper.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I think that batch of rain just cleared us.......watched it coming on the 'puter.......solid straight line wall of red/yellow from P-Town right up the vertical NH/Maine boarder to Keebek.....then moved straight east across the state....Nader warnings still up... down on the north end of Sebago Lake.....other end of the state from me......wall of rain just went by here...time to start the charcoal and get the marinated chicken breasts done for supper.


Now that is what I call chicken ! Not that chit Ron is having ! BLECK ! LOL


----------



## cheeves

RandyMac said:


> Is it too cliche to drive around in a Ranchero, with straw-bales in the back?


Randy, that is Some Nice!!! The Fairlanes were beautiful and ran the same way!! When Ford made great machines!!!


----------



## stihlaficionado

RandyMac said:


> Is it too cliche to drive around in a Ranchero, with straw-bales in the back?


What's under the hood?


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Now that is what I call chicken ! Not that chit Ron is having ! BLECK ! LOL


T, you have action coming later on tonight!! Check out NOAA Mosaic Radar!!


----------



## RandyMac

stihlaficionado said:


> What's under the hood?



289. The old rusted chrome is going to be replaced with blue.


----------



## Cantdog

Nice old school rig Randy........


----------



## SawTroll

RandyMac said:


> 289. The old rusted chrome is going to be replaced with blue.



Wasn't that one common on the first generation of the Mustang as well?


----------



## cheeves

Yup!! Great motor!!
Ought to bring it back!!


----------



## RandyMac

SawTroll said:


> Wasn't that one common on the first generation of the Mustang as well?



The Falcon Mustangs, those that are left, are in pretty good shape, it is rare to see a beater anymore. My '66 is based on the Fairlane, there is room for an FE engine like the 390, the '64/65s were limited to the small-blocks.


----------



## tbone75

Sure is nice to look under a hood and "SEE" the motor ! LOL

Being me , I would like a 283 in a el camino . LOL 427 ,454 would be good too ! LOL No Randy , not a 427 ford ! LOL 427 the one they called the monkey faced motor ? Little before my time , not much . LOL
Almost had me a Torino with a 428CJ for my first car ............................ till Dad see what was under the hood ! LOL Looked at me and the guy selling it , just laughed and walked away ! LOL And he was right , no 16 yr old should have that ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to page one. 
A Buddy had a 289 with SBC heads. 
Really ran.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Unc!! Now that sounds pretty mongrel...!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Unc!! Now that sounds pretty mongrel...!!!!


It was done in Ford's R&D shop. 
It would pull a 19' jet boat with authority. 
Usually BB territory. 
It was "adopted" by the guys dad after testing.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ford had trouble with their engines breathing. 
They were searching.


----------



## scallywag

IMO the pinnacle of the Fords produced in Australia !......The 1971 XY, GTHO. 351c, toploader, nine inch, At the time of production the fastest four door car in the world.
Top price paid to date, $750,000-


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Ford had trouble with their engines breathing.
> They were searching.


The heads on the boss motors could breathe ! LOL Stupid big ports ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Bobby , I told the wife I had to pick up some B-50 or 100s . She went and got a bottle of B-100s from the bathroom ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning strangers.


----------



## farrell

Hey kids!


----------



## pioneerguy600

My mechanic brother has built a 383 stroker and installed it into his Ford Cortina, it has a narrowed 9 inch Ford posi and is currently a modified two speed automatic. Can you say burn rubber!!


----------



## tbone75

Evening everyone !


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> My mechanic brother has built a 383 stroker and installed it into his Ford Cortina, it has a narrowed 9 inch Ford posi and is currently a modified two speed automatic. Can you say burn rubber!!



Yep...those 383 strokers are pretty darn popular.....friend has one in a 55 Cheby.....hauls azz....'nuther friend has one in a small Donzi.....hauls azz too!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep...those 383 strokers are pretty darn popular.....friend has one in a 55 Cheby.....hauls azz....'nuther friend has one in a small Donzi.....hauls azz too!!!!


Yeah they are quite strong engines, it outdoes my old Z28 engine, the venerable 302 but his 383 is now rail fuel injected. He is saving up his pennies toward a T-56 transmission for it so that it will get some fuel mileage on the road.


----------



## Cantdog

Whoops...very bottom of page 1......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Whoops...very bottom of page 1......



Still there, must be stuck!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

The 377, the opposite of a 383 were engines that wound some RPMs.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The 377, the opposite of a 383 were engines that wound some RPMs.


My 3.5 Moron-O would just .............................................. ah never mind .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> My 3.5 Moron-O would just .............................................. ah never mind .


Hey John!!!
The 377 was made to REALLY wind.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!!
> The 377 was made to REALLY wind.


Wonder if we could fit one in that POS MORON_O ?? LOL May have to trim just a little . LOL Then that trans problem ? Its AWD so traction shouldn't be any problem ! LOL

Be much easier to just trans plant another whole car under the motor ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

246 to go !!


----------



## Cantdog

Yawnnnnn......Morning All.....took yesterday pretty much off...paid bills, went to the dump, put camping stuff away...did endless research on the chartplotter I wanted...pulled the trigger on that..had a couple beers...replaced the bulbs in both running lights on the boat. Today will be different...be at the shop by 6:30 - 7:00 and get right at the last of the hard boat projects...need to be overboard by the weekend...at least for sea trials......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> The 377, the opposite of a 383 were engines that wound some RPMs.



377??.....what's that a destroked 400????


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## cheeves

Afternoon Troops!! Got the second long row of splits stacked! Still don't know what got into me a few years ago to start stacking firewood. Never used to!
Anyway 1 more to go and that's nearly half done cuz left over from last winter. Still about 4 cords left out in the field to split and stack! ? just leave it and burn as I go! But feels good though to have this wood right here by the back door!
Off to Duxbury to the Drs. for the shoulder. Old tennis injury. Be interesting to see what these Geniuses come up with!! See Yah all later...... Nice day here!!


----------



## tbone75

Good luck Bobby !


----------



## cheeves

Thanks T! 
Woman Dr. is scheduling an MRI! Have to wait for them to call me for an apt! Regulat X-rays showed a lot of calcium deposit around the old 45 year old injury! The the woman Dr. hurt the shoulder years before she was born!!! Looked surprised! LOL
Had a "tornado sky" little while ago!! Only lasted about an hour but pretty hairy looking!! Had one in Revere ( North Shore) yesterday morning! Really rare for here!!
Well time for supper! Wife's up in Boston at the Big Nut House working. And there's some pretty dangerous Nuts up there right now too!! She tells them " Watch out or I'll bring in my crazy husband!" LOL 
Later my friends!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 246 to go !!



That would have been about a weeks worth on here for you just a year ago.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Seems like a lot of them old injuries get the calcium buildup, got a few fingers that lock up sometimes.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seems like a lot of them old injuries get the calcium buildup, got a few fingers that lock up sometimes.


Yah, Dr. said shoulder was separated at one time! Don't remember. Must have been football. Seems I did hurt it one time, but didn't come out of the game or quit! Back then they just manipulated it and you kept playing. Ice afterwards! LOL
When I was doing 75-80 drops of 35% H202 flavored didn't bother me, but it went up in price from Rockland Corp. in Oklahoma. So make my own now, and I've made the dosage less!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> 377??.....what's that a destroked 400????


Yuppers. 
Sprint cars used them in the olden days. 70-80s
You wouldn't believe how fast. 
Like saying a frame for a 450 hp car weighing less than 80 pounds. Folks say BS. It was the 60, early. 
What folks think they know. )


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Yuppers.
> Sprint cars used them in the olden days. 70-80s
> You wouldn't believe how fast.
> Like saying a frame for a 450 hp car weighing less than 80 pounds. Folks say BS. It was the 60, early.
> What folks think they know. )




Hmmm........yep short stroke...big bore...= big rpm That's one of the ways Ducati makes so damn much power/rpm out of not-so-big motors......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yup. Porch 914 motors in VW vans. 90 bore and 66 stroke. 
Leave your foot on the floor. Wound very easily.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That would have been about a weeks worth on here for you just a year ago.


Sure slowed down round here and there !
When I don't do anything , not much to say . LOL

Got a little sumpin fer you yesterday ! Looks just like it showed !


----------



## Icehouse

What in the world are you guys doing on page 2, must be the heat, 96° here


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> What in the world are you guys doing on page 2, must be the heat, 96° here


Bad breeding?


----------



## tbone75

Evening gang !


----------



## cgraham1

It's a little warm around here today, too...


----------



## Cantdog

cgraham1 said:


> It's a little warm around here today, too...





Yeah ....That's warm........above 75 here today but pretty humid.....


----------



## tbone75

cgraham1 said:


> It's a little warm around here today, too...


I like it warm , but that is a little much ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Nice weather here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure slowed down round here and there !
> When I don't do anything , not much to say . LOL
> 
> Got a little sumpin fer you yesterday ! Looks just like it showed !



Should make a good base for a total rebuild with all OEM parts...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Should make a good base for a total rebuild with all OEM parts...


Hope to get it plus a few other parts boxed up today ? Least that is my part of my plans for today . LOL

My plans tend to change a lot lately ? Good thing I don't have one of them " J " things !


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## cheeves

Afternoon Folks! Taking a break from the heat and splitting and stacking!! Talking to Lone Wolf. He seems to think we're going to get that Polar Vortex back again this year and I tend to agree! Just feels weird this summer!! He's been cutting wood like mad too!!
Word to the wise.... get cutting boys! Acorns on the Bur Oak out here on the field is loaded! And I've never seen so many pears on this old pear tree out here!
Could be wrong but was right about last winter! Called it in August.


----------



## farrell

It feels more like September or October here in NWPA lately!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been another nice day here, not really hot but clear with a tad of humidity.


----------



## cheeves

Was hot from 1:30 to about 4:00. Ran Jerry's Super 026 " MIghty Mouse" on a pile of cherry, locust, and bur oak after it cooled down. Screamed right thru it!! Fabulous little saw!! Really no need for anything else except in real big oak I have access to over in Raynham.
Almost finished with these 3 rows of stacked splits!! Great feeling having these all stacked right near the back door!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Was hot from 1:30 to about 4:00. Ran Jerry's Super 026 " MIghty Mouse" on a pile of cherry, locust, and bur oak after it cooled down. Screamed right thru it!! Fabulous little saw!! Really no need for anything else except in real big oak I have access to over in Raynham.
> Almost finished with these 3 rows of stacked splits!! Great feeling having these all stacked right near the back door!!!



It does feel really good having plenty of wood cut and ready for the upcoming winter, mine is also just behind my place but not right beside my door. I get it undercover of a pitched roofed open sided woodhouse before it gets time for burning. It is currently cut ,split n stacked on pallets with just the top of each pile covered to keep rain out.


----------



## tbone75

Nite folks


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> It does feel really good having plenty of wood cut and ready for the upcoming winter, mine is also just behind my place but not right beside my door. I get it undercover of a pitched roofed open sided woodhouse before it gets time for burning. It is currently cut ,split n stacked on pallets with just the top of each pile covered to keep rain out.


I double cover mine and put these long poles from the saw mill up against them to keep the tarps from blowin up! Lot of precipitation along the coast!


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon , nice one too !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mighty Mouse is a good name for those 026`s . In smaller dia wood or limning they get the job done real nice. Good to have a big saw or two for when the wood is over 14" dia.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Great day here 
Lots o rain.


----------



## cheeves

Jerry I've been trying since '87 to find either an Orange top 44 Husky or something similar! This 026 doesn't quite reach it's super RPM's but it makes up for it with better Torque! All and all a better saw! and I never thought I would say that about another small saw!! Absolutely loved that old Orange top 44! Thing was amazing!! But I've finally found it's replacement!! It's under my bed right now!!! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to say that I have cut with a lot of saws and I mean really cut day in ,day out, long hours of felling, limbing, CTL n bucking. Big saws and everything in between down to the 30 cc class. I prefer these 026`s over the others, maybe just my cutting style and fit but they suite me just fine. I put a long time with Sachs Dolmar saws, still have quite a few of them, they were great between 1985 - 1995 until our SD dealer was forced to pack it in. I needed reliable production saws back then, tried Huskys but they didn`t work out for me, tried Stihl and they have proven to be the workhorses that I was looking for. The 026 will cut most stuff around here with ease. For real production work I use my 044/MS440`s , they are faster but much heavier. If cutting off the pile then the 440 will win out every time just bucking up wood.


----------



## Cantdog

Halfway down Page II.....again......slackahs.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slack, slack, slack. Very hard to keep er afloat,Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Slack, slack, slack. Very hard to keep er afloat,Robin.




LOL!! I know.....you and Bobby kept it going pretty good yesterday though!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## tbone75

Raining and thundering here now . But looks like it will clear back up for ??? 

Arther is only getting me a little bit ? Very strange hes not ?? But I sure will take it !! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

I was out pickin up drop peaches before it rained.


----------



## farrell

Fixin to rain here 

Bad storm just north of me


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I was out pickin up drop peaches before it rained.



I like peaches !!


----------



## nikb47

Op, you can always go start fights on the chainsaws group on Facebook. That's what I've been doing all day...


----------



## tbone75

nikb47 said:


> Op, you can always go start fights on the chainsaws group on Facebook. That's what I've been doing all day...


I stay away from that place ! LOL Just too many nuts ! LOL


----------



## nikb47

Haha I was REALLY bored today!


----------



## nikb47

tbone75 said:


> I stay away from that place ! LOL Just too many nuts ! LOL


I agree with you on that!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I like peaches !!


I been eatin white peaches and white nectarines for days.


----------



## nikb47

Stihl 041S said:


> I been eatin white peaches and white nectarines for days.


Got the ***** yet?


----------



## Stihl 041S

nikb47 said:


> Got the ***** yet?


Naaaaa. 
I'm a regular guy. 
Been eatin 5 or 6 a day since the start of season.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Naaaaa.
> I'm a regular guy.
> Been eatin 5 or 6 a day since the start of season.


U regular awrite............Hey UNC!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> U regular awrite............Hey UNC!!!!!!!


Hey Lad!!
Tell Mike I'm sorry I missed the tractor pulls and lobster boat races.....
Time went fast.


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like Uncle Rob should have the chits ! Can't eat that much fruit without getting flushed out ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Lad!!
> Tell Mike I'm sorry I missed the tractor pulls and lobster boat races.....
> Time went fast.



Yep you gotta git up here for the boat races!! I missed it this yr too......was working ON my boat.. not riding IN it....."Uncles UFO" took the Jimmy Stevens Cup and Diesel Working Class in Stonington ....AGAIN...there's just something about a 1000 hoss V-8 Mack in a 38 foot lobster boat.......damn and Andy must be in his high 80's now....like 87-88 yrs old....he like ta go, don't cha y'know!!!!


----------



## cheeves

Stihl 041S said:


> I was out pickin up drop peaches before it rained.


Used to make peach pie out of them in Ohio!! Was one of my favorite things to do.... Looking for wild peaches and apples with my boy and girl when they were young!! Blackberry pickin' too!! Could not believe the size of those berries out there!!!


----------



## farrell

Back at the grind........


----------



## Stihl 041S

cheeves said:


> Used to make peach pie out of them in Ohio!! Was one of my favorite things to do.... Looking for wild peaches and apples with my boy and girl when they were young!! Blackberry pickin' too!! Could not believe the size of those berries out there!!!


I got a one step fruit cobbler with no cooking the fruit. 
A girlfriend nicknamed it a "Robbler"


----------



## pioneerguy600

Camp trip went well, got a new sill replaced on the South side, next trip I will replace the one on the North side. Will soon be ready to do the roof.


----------



## scallywag

Well it's colder than a mother in laws kiss here!.....two weeks of rain, a little snow and now fog and frost.


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Well it's colder than a mother in laws kiss here!.....two weeks of rain, a little snow and now fog and frost.


 Sounds so much like winter, don`t want to think about it right now!!


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sounds so much like winter, don`t want to think about it right now!!


 Keeping the cold at bay, burning my finest quality yellow box and red gum at the moment, if it gets any colder i'll fit a 18" steel cut off wheel to the ts760 and cut some 'special reserve' white box.


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Used to make peach pie out of them in Ohio!! Was one of my favorite things to do.... Looking for wild peaches and apples with my boy and girl when they were young!! Blackberry pickin' too!! Could not believe the size of those berries out there!!!


No berries this year ! Musta got froze out ? Hasn't been very many the last 3 yrs now ? Good thing I stihl have a freezer full of them ! LOL Blackberry pie !


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> No berries this year ! Musta got froze out ? Hasn't been very many the last 3 yrs now ? Good thing I stihl have a freezer full of them ! LOL Blackberry pie !


 
It's a brave man that picks blackberries here in the summer, favourite haunt of the Tiger snake, they go crazy in the mating season, seen one chase a bloke once, damn thing was leaping 4' in the air tryin to grab him!...... without treatment, you've got 20 minutes if one bites you!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 2???!!!?????

Hope all is well with folks. 
Checking on your parts today Robin. 
Boxes going out to Kevin, John,James, and Jimmy.


----------



## Cantdog

Page II Alert!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> It's a brave man that picks blackberries here in the summer, favourite haunt of the Tiger snake, they go crazy in the mating season, seen one chase a bloke once, damn thing was leaping 4' in the air tryin to grab him!...... without treatment, you've got 20 minutes if one bites you!


Reminds me of my Ex.......I'll take the snake bite.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Page 2???!!!?????
> 
> Hope all is well with folks.
> Checking on your parts today Robin.
> Boxes going out to Kevin, John,James, and Jimmy.



HaHa!!! You beat me to it by mere seconds UNC!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Page II Alert!!!!!


Beat ya to it!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> HaHa!!! You beat me to it by mere seconds UNC!!!


What you said. 
You beat me on the rebound.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Beat ya to it!!!



Yeah but......I beat ya to beating me to it!!!....LOL!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yeah but......I beat ya to beating me to it!!!....LOL!!!!!


Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## Cantdog

OK you win....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hope all is well with you and yours.



Pretty good.....should be finshing up the boat project today.......sea trials tomorrow.......to the island this coming weekend for a week or so....Marcie is jonesing bad for some camp/quiet time......Hey!! a couple more pages and we'll be at 6,000 pages!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Pretty good.....should be finshing up the boat project today.......sea trials tomorrow.......to the island this coming weekend for a week or so....Marcie is jonesing bad for some camp/quiet time......Hey!! a couple more pages and we'll be at 6,000 pages!!!!


The 90-90 rule. 
First 90% of a project takes the first 90% of the time. 
Last 10% takes the other 90%.....
But you did it right. No concessions. A good feeling.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Where'd everyone go??
A chance at page 6000

Just a few more posts.


----------



## dancan

I'm Stihl Cutting , youse guys slackin ?


----------



## tbone75

Good morning !

Have to try for page 6000 !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I'm Stihl Cutting , youse guys slackin ?


Think ya need another saw in there ! Sumpin red or all orange ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

GGgrr,,,,,,,,,,,,,.............


----------



## roncoinc

Didnt push it over eh ??


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Think ya need another saw in there ! Sumpin red or all orange ! LOL




A RedMax or a Shinney ??


----------



## tbone75

Thanks to Kevin/Cutforfun I have a new OEM gasket set for my 5000Plus or one of my 490 J-Reds ! Need it for my 5000Plus , case gasket is bad . I put a new OEM top end on it, fired it up and OH CHIT ! LOL Then seen gas leaking from the seam .
Thought it would have a 46mm (?) top end but was 44mm or 45mm ?? Fergot what one ? Has the bigger one on it now .


----------



## tbone75

No 6000 yet ???


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> A RedMax or a Shinney ??


Don't be an azz Danny ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl no 6000 !


----------



## tbone75

Gotta wait to post again !


----------



## tbone75

This is taking a while !!


----------



## tbone75

How many post per page over here ?


----------



## tbone75

Dang it !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl not there !


----------



## tbone75

Horse poop !


----------



## tbone75

What BS !!


----------



## tbone75

Must be 20 secs between post ?


----------



## tbone75

How many more it gonna take ?


----------



## tbone75

No help ??


----------



## tbone75

Getting me closer to 40,000 post ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Bout ta give up !!


----------



## tbone75

Bull chit !


----------



## tbone75

50 post to a page maybe ?


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Bull chit !


 sez 6K from what i see ??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl trying !!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl says 5999 here ?????


----------



## tbone75

Stihl does ? WTF ??


----------



## dancan

Yer stuck in the dailup black hole LOL
6K John !!
Happy Bidet !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Went out and back in , now it says 6000 ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yer stuck in the dailup black hole LOL
> 6K John !!
> Happy Bidet !!!!


Thanks Danny!!


----------



## tbone75

204 more post for 40,000 !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Go to it Ol Buddy!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Went out and back in , now it says 6000 ?



This site gets hung up, doesn`t automatically update for me unless I close the page and then re open it again. Good to see page 6000, took a lot longer than I thought it would!!


----------



## tbone75

Sure got slowed down over here ! Gonna take some time to get to 40,000 now ! Coulda done 200 post in a week before ! LOL


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> This site gets hung up, doesn`t automatically update for me unless I close the page and then re open it again.


 Same here!


----------



## tbone75

May as well get a little closer to 40,000 . LOL


----------



## tbone75

One more after this to 39,800


----------



## tbone75

200 to go !


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Glad you guys didn't slack!


----------



## cheeves

Afternoon Gang! One more truck load to go and 3rd row is done!! 3 rows 2.7 cords per row except 3rd with 3 rows. Good Jag of good wood!! Mostly oak, all aged!!!


----------



## dancan

Page 2 , may as well just relabel this the Husqvarna thread .


----------



## farrell

Pound salt DanO!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Page 2 , may as well just relabel this the Husqvarna thread .


 Yep, the very same thing. Start n stop, but mostly ,stop.!!


----------



## cheeves

Hard to beat a good running 162, 262, or 272!! My Orange top 44 was something else too!!!


----------



## farrell

You can't convince these fellas that huskys are good saws!

They is just to set in there ways


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> You can't convince these fellas that huskys are good saws!
> 
> They is just to set in there ways


Yuppers!!!!


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Yuppers!!!!



Yupp!! Just can`t bring myself to run a saw that falls apart right in my hands. Spend countless hours of time looking in the leaves n forest floor coverings for missing screws, bolts, muffler covers and various engine covers, switches that don`t work even when they havn`t fell out. I gave them orange saws a chance, they continually let me down. Now run the best, no down time evvaa!! Take 2 - 3 saws to the woods, run them all day, blow out the gunk at the end of the day, sharpen the chains, repeat .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam !!!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yupp!! Just can`t bring myself to run a saw that falls apart right in my hands. Spend countless hours of time looking in the leaves n forest floor coverings for missing screws, bolts, muffler covers and various engine covers, switches that don`t work even when they havn`t fell out. I gave them orange saws a chance, they continually let me down. Now run the best, no down time evvaa!! Take 2 - 3 saws to the woods, run them all day, blow out the gunk at the end of the day, sharpen the chains, repeat .



Sorry your luck is so bad Jerry!

I'm the opposite side of the same coin......


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Hard to beat a good running 162, 262, or 272!! My Orange top 44 was something else too!!!


They could be more like us Bobby ! Like them Huskys and Stihls too ! LOL

Hell I like darn near all of them , just them certain yeller ones is at the bottom ! LOL


----------



## scallywag

Very slack you blokes!!........Six from the top on page two!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Howdy. Just stopping in to check what's going on over here...


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> They could be more like us Bobby ! Like them Huskys and Stihls too ! LOL
> 
> Hell I like darn near all of them , just them certain yeller ones is at the bottom ! LOL


I'm the same way! Like em all!! 
Some of my old favorites like a Mac 10-10, and a Lombard ( member them) Loud but man would they run! And the old Blue Ghost Homelites! Took a six pack and a 1/2 pint of brandy to stop shaking after running them all day!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Sorry your luck is so bad Jerry!
> 
> I'm the opposite side of the same coin......



Not bad luck, just used them some. Like 8 - 10 hrs a day actually harvesting trees for money when no trees on the ground meant no money in my pocket. Pay good money for a tool it should perform the job they are supposedly made for. When a tool I own does not work up to expectations I replace them with tools that do work up to my expectations. When I find that tool/ tools I stick with them. Any saw will hold up fine if it is never used.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> I'm the same way! Like em all!!
> Some of my old favorites like a Mac 10-10, and a Lombard ( member them) Loud but man would they run! And the old Blue Ghost Homelites! Took a six pack and a 1/2 pint of brandy to stop shaking after running them all day!!



I bet I have run more saws than most posters on this site over the years. Most saws do what they were intended for but some outshine the others over a long period of time. Starting out running 30 lb Pioneer 600`s at the age of 13 made me really appreciate the chance to run lighter more powerful saws. The newer reed valve saws became stronger and faster year after year and as the years passed maintenance became paramount to a good running saw. Around 1979 we tried Poulan 309A`s and they were fine saw for what we were cutting, then we discovered Sachs Dolmar around 1985, they about doubled our production. The 116 and 120 Super became our favorite saws for many years. These saws were laying down 15 - 20 cords of wood a day five days a week and clearing building lots on the weekends in between. When saws are used daily is where the ones that shine show up, not the saws that are run a couple of times a year. The Makita takeover of SD was a death knell for them around here. We went with Stihl around that time and have stayed with them because they work. A good working tool makes money, a non working tool costs the owner money/ lost time. Sometimes one just has to spend a little more to get the best and that in turn returns more in the long run.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet I have run more saws than most posters on this site over the years. Most saws do what they were intended for but some outshine the others over a long period of time. Starting out running 30 lb Pioneer 600`s at the age of 13 made me really appreciate the chance to run lighter more powerful saws. The newer reed valve saws became stronger and faster year after year and as the years passed maintenance became paramount to a good running saw. Around 1979 we tried Poulan 309A`s and they were fine saw for what we were cutting, then we discovered Sachs Dolmar around 1985, they about doubled our production. The 116 and 120 Super became our favorite saws for many years. These saws were laying down 15 - 20 cords of wood a day five days a week and clearing building lots on the weekends in between. When saws are used daily is where the ones that shine show up, not the saws that are run a couple of times a year. The Makita takeover of SD was a death knell for them around here. We went with Stihl around that time and have stayed with them because they work. A good working tool makes money, a non working tool costs the owner money/ lost time. Sometimes one just has to spend a little more to get the best and that in turn returns more in the long run.


Jerry, You've run 056's. Were they as good as the SD's?


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Jerry, You've run 056's. Were they as good as the SD's?



Not in our cutting conditions but they excel in heavy long bar cutting. We only needed 20" bars for cutting wood up to 48" but most was 36" and smaller at the stump. Some spruce stands we cut in had very little limbs that needed removing while others were more heavier limned. The 056 was more suitable to longer bars and chain, having greater pulling power for really big diameter wood. In smaller wood the Sachs Dolmars would spank it shamelessly due to their higher revving engines.


----------



## Cantdog

Oh-O.......halfway down page II again....bump....


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## cheeves

Jerry used that Wonderful 026 today to cut down a big dead oak that had a cracked leaner against it! Leaner must have happened in a storm. It was cracked abot 8ft off the ground! Both were significant trees! Way up top were about three widow makers, pretty long and about 5"s across! Cutting it down I made sure I had a good escape route and made my first cut up at an angle1 Took a good wedge from it and as soon as she barely moved from the back cut I high tailed it out of there! Came down perfectly in the mowed area in that back part of the property, and took the other tree with it! Was some happy having those trees down! Got a really nice load from it and there are a cuople more I left on the ground! Cut the tree down and up with that 026!! Great saw!! 
I salute you my friend!! You really know what you are doing!!! Consummate Pro!! 
I had the confidence in that saw to cut those two trees down! Last week walked away from them!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Afternoon guys.


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Jerry used that Wonderful 026 today to cut down a big dead oak that had a cracked leaner against it! Leaner must have happened in a storm. It was cracked abot 8ft off the ground! Both were significant trees! Way up top were about three widow makers, pretty long and about 5"s across! Cutting it down I made sure I had a good escape route and made my first cut up at an angle1 Took a good wedge from it and as soon as she barely moved from the back cut I high tailed it out of there! Came down perfectly in the mowed area in that back part of the property, and took the other tree with it! Was some happy having those trees down! Got a really nice load from it and there are a cuople more I left on the ground! Cut the tree down and up with that 026!! Great saw!!
> I salute you my friend!! You really know what you are doing!!! Consummate Pro!!
> I had the confidence in that saw to cut those two trees down! Last week walked away from them!!


I think yer just having too much fun ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Jerry used that Wonderful 026 today to cut down a big dead oak that had a cracked leaner against it! Leaner must have happened in a storm. It was cracked abot 8ft off the ground! Both were significant trees! Way up top were about three widow makers, pretty long and about 5"s across! Cutting it down I made sure I had a good escape route and made my first cut up at an angle1 Took a good wedge from it and as soon as she barely moved from the back cut I high tailed it out of there! Came down perfectly in the mowed area in that back part of the property, and took the other tree with it! Was some happy having those trees down! Got a really nice load from it and there are a cuople more I left on the ground! Cut the tree down and up with that 026!! Great saw!!
> I salute you my friend!! You really know what you are doing!!! Consummate Pro!!
> I had the confidence in that saw to cut those two trees down! Last week walked away from them!!



Sounds like it is working out pretty good. It will get stronger as the new rings seat in and you can lean out the H side a tweak after 4 - 5 tanks of fuel through it, that will allow it to rev 500+ more RPM`s for faster chain speed for cutting small stuff. I leave mine a touch rich if I am using them in bigger hardwood, that provides more torque from them and keeps the engine cooler. I have 3 of them with 20" bars on them with .325 chisel that pull very nicely buried in our hardest wood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I think yer just having too much fun ! LOL



Aint that what sawing is all about??....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Aint that what sawing is all about??....LOL


Yep , but I aint having no fun at all !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep , but I aint having no fun at all !



Well building saws is fun but it sure isn`t as much fun as running saws cutting wood!!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Yep , but I aint having no fun at all !


Hang in there my friend!!
I've got a secret weapon with this new Ozone Machine! Come down 1-2 in the morning and get in the nylon utility bag, put the silicone tube in the leg or sleeve, and fall asleep! Wake up with the blood all cleaned up! Just like the Tour De France guys and Olympic athletes from Europe and elsewhere! Best kept secret in the country! Don't know about it cuz the Drug Co's run our medicine and influence the Med Schools into promoting Drug Medicine! Not the Socialistic Country's, because this stuff is Cheap!!! Low cost!!


----------



## tbone75

I'll be back at it soon , just hanging on a little longer this time round . May help if I would stop pushing it all the time . LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bed time


----------



## tbone75

Get the eff up time ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Found well down on second page, slacckkeerrss!!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all.
Runnded sawed today. 


farrell said:


> Slackerz!


Hey Adam


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!

I fired up the saws!

Worked on my buddies brakes all day


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> I fired up the saws!
> 
> Worked on my buddies brakes all day


I was using the 090 today. 
4 ft bar buried. 
It didn't care. Lol


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I was using the 090 today.
> 4 ft bar buried.
> It didn't care. Lol



Awful lot of saw for a young fella like you!


----------



## tbone75

Morning


----------



## farrell

Mornin?


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon !


----------



## farrell

Nap time?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Nap time?


Okay!!!


----------



## tbone75

No more naps today , one bout did me in !


----------



## Cantdog

About nap time for me.......big day tomorrow......lots of lugging......off to the island!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> About nap time for me.......big day tomorrow......lots of lugging......off to the island!!!


Lucky man.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> About nap time for me.......big day tomorrow......lots of lugging......off to the island!!!


I know yer gonna have a great time just getting away !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Falling, falling,...falling fast!!


----------



## farrell

Late night bump......


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Late night bump......


Ba Dee Bump.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Early morning bump, still on first page but dropping fast.


----------



## tbone75

Morning bump !!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> About nap time for me.......big day tomorrow......lots of lugging......off to the island!!!


Say Hi to Linda! Buy her a Diet Pepsi from me!!! LOL
Have a good time Robin! Suppose to be great weather!!


----------



## tbone75

Evening bump , cause I got nuttin else . LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey john!!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## cheeves

Mornin' Gang! Beautiful morning here!! Not a cloud in the sky and cool, 65!! Kona tastes good!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning Bobby !!

Nice here right now too , but changing to rain tomorrow and Tues. Small chance today.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bump and back to work.


----------



## tbone75

Mongo not pose to work today ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Back from the Lake, weather was off n on, heavy showers alternated with beautiful sunny periods. Didn`t get much done but still had a good time.


----------



## tbone75

Goose !


----------



## tbone75

Tweak ?


----------



## tbone75

Slap ?


----------



## tbone75

Thump ?


----------



## tbone75

Prod ?


----------



## tbone75

Noogie noogie !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bump


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its morning, so what else is new?


----------



## tbone75

Its raining here ! Other than that , same ol chit I guess . LOL


----------



## farrell

Afternoon fellas!

Gots a lil precipitation goin on here......


----------



## tbone75

Yep , its afternoon and I stihl haven't got off muh flippy cap ! But I am gonna right now !!


----------



## cheeves

Jerry ran that Super 026 today on some really nice red oak!! Ran right thru it like it was 3"s!!! Sheer joy to run!!
You've really got these down my friend!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Jerry ran that Super 026 today on some really nice red oak!! Ran right thru it like it was 3"s!!! Sheer joy to run!!
> You've really got these down my friend!!



Good to hear its treating you right.
I find myself using the 026`s more than any other saw I have, they are very versatile and get the job done really well.I only pull out the big guns when there is plenty of big wood in a pile where I can just stand and let the weight of the saw put the bar through the stick. If the trees are big enough I will move up to the 044`s to get them off the stump.


----------



## tbone75

Slack over here too !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,nobody building or fixing saws over here. So quiet I guess only Husky owners posting or not!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohhh its always the Husky guys fault...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohhh its always the Husky guys fault...


LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Dang it , more storms all night it seems ! 

Arther is having a hey day ! Dirty SOB !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang it , more storms all night it seems !
> 
> Arther is having a hey day ! Dirty SOB !



Hey John!!
Sorry to hear that,its hard to get anything done when Arthur is chasing you around all the time.


----------



## farrell

Mornin crew!


----------



## tbone75

Gonna be another slow day , Arther & rain. LOL


----------



## cheeves

Had a !/2 day of sun, rest clouds and times of sun! Not a bad day to work so went and got a load of oak over Raynham. Yomorrow looks to be a wash out, but need the rest anyway! Think I'll spend a few days on RR! Haven't swam or hit a tennis ball all summer!
Wife took some pics of the stacked wood out here but has been busy writing up the report of her getting attacked last week at work. She's Ok and could use some time off anyway!!
Well have a good night! I'm off to the shower! Later......


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Gonna be another slow day , Arther & rain. LOL


I got my hair cut and went to tractor and gun stores.


----------



## Bob Igram

Does anyone produce a saw in Rainbow colors to try and sell products to the Gay woodsman crowd? Or was that Monty Python piece just a spoof?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bob Igram said:


> Does anyone produce a saw in Rainbow colors to try and sell products to the Gay woodsman crowd? Or was that Monty Python piece just a spoof?


RCMP weren't into that stuff.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rainbow colors you say, them Poulan Wild thangs must be made for them!!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Had a !/2 day of sun, rest clouds and times of sun! Not a bad day to work so went and got a load of oak over Raynham. Yomorrow looks to be a wash out, but need the rest anyway! Think I'll spend a few days on RR! Haven't swam or hit a tennis ball all summer!
> Wife took some pics of the stacked wood out here but has been busy writing up the report of her getting attacked last week at work. She's Ok and could use some time off anyway!!
> Well have a good night! I'm off to the shower! Later......


Your doing enough for you and me both ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rainbow colors you say, them Poulan Wild thangs must be made for them!!


Always wondered why they made them things so funny lookin ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Real slaccckk over here, way down on page 2 , no Dan, no John no early birds at all....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nuther nice bright day so off to the W thing fer me.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jerry!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Real slaccckk over here, way down on page 2 , no Dan, no John no early birds at all....LOL


I am on afternoon shift now with the OL , stay up a lot later . She don't get home till midnight . LOL


----------



## scallywag

Well, I'm up at 2am coz the dog woke me barking at the damn roo's again, tryin to get in the back yard to eat the lawn.


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Well, I'm up at 2am coz the dog woke me barking at the damn roo's again, tryin to get in the back yard to eat the lawn.


Heard they are good eating ? LOL


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Heard they are good eating ? LOL


Ate some years ago, didn't think much of it!.......Very tough and stringy meat with a taste that flys seem to enjoy!


----------



## tbone75

Think I would pass on that ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Was slow over there , now I can't even get on there ????


----------



## tbone75

Page times out before it will even load over there ???????????????????????????

Anyone else having trouble ?


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!


----------



## pioneerguy600

No trouble here or over there for me.


----------



## SawTroll

As usual, the problem is to find something to fight about....


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> As usual, the problem is to find something to fight about....



Bout as boring as can be over here. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bout as boring as can be over here. LOL



But Hooskies still vibrate n shake themselves to death, have poor sideways balance, fall over on their sides, clutch side down, bar n chain get in the mud and chains dull more quickly. Mufflers fall off or come apart enough that the hot exhaust gasses melt the oil tanks, need I go on....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> But Hooskies still vibrate n shake themselves to death, have poor sideways balance, fall over on their sides, clutch side down, bar n chain get in the mud and chains dull more quickly. Mufflers fall off or come apart enough that the hot exhaust gasses melt the oil tanks, need I go on....LOL


That all ya got ? Sure thought you could do better ! LOL

Got into one PM over there , then stopped again ?

Working fine over here ?????


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> But Hooskies still vibrate n shake themselves to death, have poor sideways balance, fall over on their sides, clutch side down, bar n chain get in the mud and chains dull more quickly. Mufflers fall off or come apart enough that the hot exhaust gasses melt the oil tanks, need I go on....LOL



I am not getting provoked by that post, for some reason that should be easy to understand.

Good try - but still no fight!


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> I am not getting provoked by that post, for some reason that should be easy to understand.
> 
> Good try - but still no fight!


Darn good try ! LOL But he knows better ! LMAO !!!


----------



## SawTroll

Where is *SAP*, when we need him?????


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Flippy caps blow.


----------



## SawTroll

Jimmy in NC said:


> Flippy caps blow.



At least the Stihl ones aren't an asset, but I had no problem living with them before my MS361 was stolen.

Not really worth a fight!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good day to run a hooskie! wait, do they run??


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!

Off to work shortly......


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good day to run a hooskie! wait, do they run??



They usually do, unless you messed something up!


----------



## Bob Igram

What's good eating, Roo's or Dogs?


----------



## scallywag

Bob Igram said:


> What's good eating, Roo's or Dogs?


 Are you hungry ?...........Just grab a Big Mac there is less chasing involved!


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Are you hungry ?...........Just grab a Big Mac there is less chasing involved!


Taco Hell fer horse meat !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did a little renovation over the last month in my spare time, had to have all the work done by the middle of this month so a family could stay in the basement while visiting. Had all my stuff done last Friday, get a call on Monday saying I had put in the wrong range plug, their stove would not plug in. I stopped by on my way home , found they were trying to plug it in with the U ground into the L shaped neutral, turned the plug on the range 180 deg and voila it plugged in..LOL
Get another call today saying the range does not have enough power getting to it to heat the oven, stopped in again. Range is digital, you have to punch in the temp you want it to go to...LOL
While there the lady asked me why her shower had no hot water, took a look at the shower control, it needs to be pulled outward to go over to full hot position. Made that way to prevent scalding. I then asked if there was anything else, she replied not right now but if she finds anything else she will call....LOL


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did a little renovation over the last month in my spare time, had to have all the work done by the middle of this month so a family could stay in the basement while visiting. Had all my stuff done last Friday, get a call on Monday saying I had put in the wrong range plug, their stove would not plug in. I stopped by on my way home , found they were trying to plug it in with the U ground into the L shaped neutral, turned the plug on the range 180 deg and voila it plugged in..LOL
> Get another call today saying the range does not have enough power getting to it to heat the oven, stopped in again. Range is digital, you have to punch in the temp you want it to go to...LOL
> While there the lady asked me why her shower had no hot water, took a look at the shower control, it needs to be pulled outward to go over to full hot position. Made that way to prevent scalding. I then asked if there was anything else, she replied not right now but if she finds anything else she will call....LOL


 Ah, i see the signs here!... She's just making reasons to get you back!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did a little renovation over the last month in my spare time, had to have all the work done by the middle of this month so a family could stay in the basement while visiting. Had all my stuff done last Friday, get a call on Monday saying I had put in the wrong range plug, their stove would not plug in. I stopped by on my way home , found they were trying to plug it in with the U ground into the L shaped neutral, turned the plug on the range 180 deg and voila it plugged in..LOL
> Get another call today saying the range does not have enough power getting to it to heat the oven, stopped in again. Range is digital, you have to punch in the temp you want it to go to...LOL
> While there the lady asked me why her shower had no hot water, took a look at the shower control, it needs to be pulled outward to go over to full hot position. Made that way to prevent scalding. I then asked if there was anything else, she replied not right now but if she finds anything else she will call....LOL


Amazing how stupid people are!!
Jerry to the rescue!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning and good night .


----------



## scallywag

Ok, just for something different, i have a chainsaw question for you blokes!..... what would you expect to pay for a 026 Pro in good condition, in your respective neck of the woods ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Ok, just for something different, i have a chainsaw question for you blokes!..... what would you expect to pay for a 026 Pro in good condition, in your respective neck of the woods ?



$300.00 is what I see and get most often around here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Amazing how stupid people are!!
> Jerry to the rescue!!!



Some people are just too scared to try anything. Like the stove cable has the molded plug in on the end , she was afraid to turn it 180 deg cause the wire was stiff....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Morning again. LOL


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 2


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam. 
Here all night.


----------



## farrell

Came in at 11

Leave at 11

Be up for awhile tho


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just saved from page 2. Way too few slacckkeerrss posting on here any more!!


----------



## farrell

Hey!

We is tryin........just like a squeel .............but just donts gots enough azz


----------



## pioneerguy600

My last post on here for tonight, may get out a saw or two tomorrow, got some wood to cut up at the camp.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Good moaning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nuthing wrong with this morning cept far too few slacckers posting on this thread. Good morning!!


----------



## cheeves

Morning Folks!! Full plate today! Have to get some firebricks ( original or reg kind) for the Tempwood. And it's tax free day down here and need a dryer and a mattress! We'll see what develops!
You all take care! Fall like morning here, 56, cool for this time of year, but nice air!!!


----------



## tbone75

Heres hoping for a better day today ! Yesterday went from bad to worse !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Heres hoping for a better day today ! Yesterday went from bad to worse !



I'll drink to that!

Here's to Johnny boy!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slackin at work. 
Can't work faster than the guy with the crane.


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## cheeves

Mornin'! Cool here, suppose to get to 80! Have to bring in the new dryer and hook it up! Finally can do clothes regularly. Been a month! LOL
T, Hope today is better Brother!!


----------



## tbone75

Any of yous ever need a phone "STAY AWAY" from straight talk at wally world !!! They have my phone so screwed up its very unlikely I will ever get my number back ! Plus the now screwed up my OLs phone too , she has no phone now either !!!!!!!!!! 
All I tried to do was upgrade to a new phone with my number , they shut mine off and transferred her number to the new phone. now they were pose to put her number back on her phone , but just shut it off too !!!!!!!!!!!!! So here I am paying for 2 phones I can't use or get my old numbers back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please spread the word !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I spent a total of 7 hours on the phone with them trying to get it fixed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All they did was make it worse !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Page 2 again and well down as well...slacckkers!!


----------



## cheeves

T, Sounds rough!! Hope you get that phone business straightened out!! Get the Big Manager and don't take No for an answer!!
Evening Folks!! Got the dryer in this skinny house, with a struggle, and got it set up! Have to install the cord oif you can believe it!
Then moved my freshly painted wood stove back inside the house and hooked it up! I'll cut the new firebrick outside and put it in inside! Can't risk the old Tempwood getting wet!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good job to have done,Bobby. You will have a fire in that old Tempwood before long, temps are dropping here daily. Nearly started a fire in the stove at the camp this morning but I knew it would warm up quickly as soon as the sun came up so I saved some wood...LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin slackerz!


----------



## pioneerguy600

It is a good morning for us sllaacckers!


----------



## tbone75

Got one phone working again , stihl have to wait 3 to 5 days to fix the other one ! Can't member having anything make me so mad ! Hope its all fixed and over soon !
Then go to another phone co , likely have to go with at&t so I can use this new phone I bought .

Don't ever get straight talk phones , you will be so sorry you did !! There customer service will drive you crazy !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

OK....so who farted and cleared the room?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got one phone working again , stihl have to wait 3 to 5 days to fix the other one ! Can't member having anything make me so mad ! Hope its all fixed and over soon !
> Then go to another phone co , likely have to go with at&t so I can use this new phone I bought .
> 
> Don't ever get straight talk phones , you will be so sorry you did !! There customer service will drive you crazy !!



No worries, I will never get one of those POS!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good job to have done,Bobby. You will have a fire in that old Tempwood before long, temps are dropping here daily. Nearly started a fire in the stove at the camp this morning but I knew it would warm up quickly as soon as the sun came up so I saved some wood...LOL





That it is Jerry.......had a fire 3-4 days/nights at camp...unusual for August......but not so much for heat as to drive the dampness out......


----------



## pioneerguy600

If the weather keeps going like it is now we will be burning in another week, at least in the mornings for an hour or so.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If the weather keeps going like it is now we will be burning in another week, at least in the mornings for an hour or so.


I don't wanna hear dat chit already ! Its stihl Aug !!


----------



## scallywag

"If the weather keeps going like it is now we will be burning in another week, at least in the mornings for an hour or so"

Well, it would appear the seasons are a month out here, we got our main rain fall early this year and now it's looking like an early spring, was a sunny 20*C here today and the garden is starting to bloom!... very warm for this time of year!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Maybe the earth is ahead on its rotation around the sun and the axis tilt is advanced, getting colder up here a month earlier than usual and getting warmer down there a month in advance. Durn ,global warming....
Bet that`s caused by all the guys running fat tuned chainsaws with muffler mods.....LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe the earth is ahead on its rotation around the sun and the axis tilt is advanced, getting colder up here a month earlier than usual and getting warmer down there a month in advance. Durn ,global warming....
> Bet that`s caused by all the guys running fat tuned chainsaws with muffler mods.....LOL


 
Hmm, a fat tuned saw!....is that when a saw is tuned for a big bloke to use?......Luckily, we don't have muffler mods here!.... I don't like the thought of a bunch of bureaucrats coming round looking at my mufflers!


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Hmm, a fat tuned saw!....is that when a saw is tuned for a big bloke to use?......Luckily, we don't have muffler mods here!.... I don't like the thought of a bunch of bureaucrats coming round looking at my mufflers!


 Yep,..must be a North American thing.


----------



## tbone75

Only down South ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are lucky in that there are no chainsaw police snooping about to see what our saws have or don`t have on em. It was dry enough earlier this spring for an errand spark to start a fire but not for the last 3 months.


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are lucky in that there are no chainsaw police snooping about to see what our saws have or don`t have on em. It was dry enough earlier this spring for an errand spark to start a fire but not for the last 3 months.


 These days you must have a licence to use a chainsaw on any work site here!.......chainsaw police?


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> These days you must have a licence to use a chainsaw on any work site here!.......chainsaw police?


That really sucks ! Chainsaw police !!


----------



## tbone75

Wet morning here , may be for the next 6 days too ! This won't fun for me, but Arther will have big time .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Arthur sure is a pain.


----------



## tbone75

He sure is today , knees and one shoulder. Dang doc won't give me the arther meds back either ! They can cause heart problems , may have caused mine ? He didn't say they caused my trouble , but long as I have been on them I wonder if that is what happen ? If I could prove it , I could sue them SOBs !
But by the time I ever got anything from them , I would be long gone ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> These days you must have a licence to use a chainsaw on any work site here!.......chainsaw police?



They sort of joke about south of the border from us. The Forest Rangers down there check chainsaws for spark screens and even for safety devices. No one checks on us up here, we are like the wild West once we get off the DOT roadways.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> He sure is today , knees and one shoulder. Dang doc won't give me the arther meds back either ! They can cause heart problems , may have caused mine ? He didn't say they caused my trouble , but long as I have been on them I wonder if that is what happen ? If I could prove it , I could sue them SOBs !
> But by the time I ever got anything from them , I would be long gone ! LOL


T, You gotta get on the Peroxide!! Best thing in the world for Arthritis! Ruthann started back on it last month and already feels the difference. Made up my new batch this afternoon from a gallon of 35%. 25 eye droppers of 35% in a 33 oz plastic bottle with Cherry Berry Fusion V8 mix with a few oz of Aloe Vera Juice ( it's a carrier of H202).
You'd need to start with just a few drops and work up! 
SERIOUSLY think about it T!! Stuff really works!!! Like a Ported 064!!!


----------



## farrell

The lil pullon Jimmy gave me lives!

I believe

A lil carb tuning and was running good

Gotta get the duck bill for the gas cap


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> T, You gotta get on the Peroxide!! Best thing in the world for Arthritis! Ruthann started back on it last month and already feels the difference. Made up my new batch this afternoon from a gallon of 35%. 25 eye droppers of 35% in a 33 oz plastic bottle with Cherry Berry Fusion V8 mix with a few oz of Aloe Vera Juice ( it's a carrier of H202).
> You'd need to start with just a few drops and work up!
> SERIOUSLY think about it T!! Stuff really works!!! Like a Ported 064!!!



I can vouch for the Aloe Vera part of it, that stuff is amazing!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> The lil pullon Jimmy gave me lives!
> 
> I believe
> 
> A lil carb tuning and was running good
> 
> Gotta get the duck bill for the gas cap


Yippee!!!!
I said screw work tonight and went and looked at a safe. 
I got it open for the guy.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Yippee!!!!
> I said screw work tonight and went and looked at a safe.
> I got it open for the guy.



Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam.


----------



## farrell

I gotta repair my gun cabinet 

To many moves broke the glass and the bottom door 

It was my great grand fathers


----------



## farrell

Wow buncha slackerz!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Being really slacckk over here!!


----------



## farrell

I'm curious...........Bobby you gots something that helps chronic migraines?


----------



## tbone75

Yep . real SLACK ! Like me ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Not so slack....spent the morning adjusting the shift controls on my boat.....was having trouble with the ign cutout when calling for reverse......it was shutting the ign down for way to long causing a stall situation.....wicked PITA when docking..........I'm now positive that this Mercruiser shift system was designed by layed off Shihl engineers... Think I got it straightened out but of course won't know for sure until the boat is in the water tomorrow....off to the island again this weekend....big one year anniversary to the bride.......you damn well better be good this time John!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

AAAaaaaKKKkkkk......Page II!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess my post earlier this evening didn`t stick. Not sure this one will, site is very slow loading,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jonnies are red, Homies are blue, Huskys don`t run, Stihls are so Cool !!


----------



## cheeves

farrell said:


> I'm curious...........Bobby you gots something that helps chronic migraines?


Feverfew works and Ginko Biloba. 
In Chinese medicine it talks about cleaning up the blood for headaches!! You know I'm a big proponent of Oxygen. Nothing cleans up the blood better than Ozone and Hydrogen Peroxide! If you start drinking flavored Peroxide I've seen and heard of migraines disappearing in 6 weeks!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess my post earlier this evening didn`t stick. Not sure this one will, site is very slow loading,


Been that way for a few days for me!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Been that way for a few days for me!



Working great right now!!


----------



## farrell

cheeves said:


> Feverfew works and Ginko Biloba.
> In Chinese medicine it talks about cleaning up the blood for headaches!! You know I'm a big proponent of Oxygen. Nothing cleans up the blood better than Ozone and Hydrogen Peroxide! If you start drinking flavored Peroxide I've seen and heard of migraines disappearing in 6 weeks!



Let me know what it entails cause the OL has suffered from them for over ten years

And nothing helps


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning crew , just a bump up before I head out to W.


----------



## farrell

G
O
O
D

M
O
R
N
I
N
G

C
R
E
W


----------



## tbone75

Morning , yea its kinda late. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jonnies are red, Homies are blue, Huskys don`t run, Stihls are so Cool !!


That would make a good tattoo.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That would make a good tattoo.



ACK !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> That would make a good tattoo.



Shure would!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shure would!!


Hey Jerry!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry!!



Hey unka Rob! Watcha workin on now??


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey unka Rob! Watcha workin on now??


Repair parts. 
Round things......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shure would!!


Silly Nadian !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Repair parts.
> Round things......


Square is so much more exciting !


----------



## cheeves

farrell said:


> Let me know what it entails cause the OL has suffered from them for over ten years
> 
> And nothing helps


Google " Flavored Hydrogen Peroxide 35%"There are two main Co's hat have it! One out of Colorado and the other from Oklahoma. I used to get mine from Rocland Corp. but they sold out. Colorado Co is O-W and Co. Fort Collins, Colorado. Also John Taggart, a good friend of mine, has Stabilized Oxygen that is really easy to take ( In any liquid)! He's at " thefamilyhealthnews.com. He answers the phone in the morning, Jim in the afternoon! It will work! Just start slow with H202! if you don't you will dump too much toxins in your liver and you will experience flu like symptoms called the Herxheimer reaction. 
You can call me at my cell at: 1-617-699-3202 if you want! Stuff will change your life!!! Believe me!!!


----------



## farrell

Is like hydrogen peroxide you buy at the walmart or special order stuff?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Is like hydrogen peroxide you buy at the walmart or special order stuff?


Udder stuff , I will see if this bottle I have says where I got it ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Udder stuff , I will see if this bottle I have says where I got it ?



Hey John!

Fancy meetin you over here!


----------



## tbone75

TRClabs.com is all it says ? I will post a pic over there fer ya.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Not so slack....spent the morning adjusting the shift controls on my boat.....was having trouble with the ign cutout when calling for reverse......it was shutting the ign down for way to long causing a stall situation.....wicked PITA when docking..........I'm now positive that this Mercruiser shift system was designed by layed off Shihl engineers... Think I got it straightened out but of course won't know for sure until the boat is in the water tomorrow....off to the island again this weekend....big one year anniversary to the bride.......you damn well better be good this time John!!!!


Had a set of those drive us. It's for awhile on a shared family boat. Uncle didn't understand that shift cables are adjusted one way for a reason.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Not so slack....spent the morning adjusting the shift controls on my boat.....was having trouble with the ign cutout when calling for reverse......it was shutting the ign down for way to long causing a stall situation.....wicked PITA when docking..........I'm now positive that this Mercruiser shift system was designed by layed off Shihl engineers... Think I got it straightened out but of course won't know for sure until the boat is in the water tomorrow....off to the island again this weekend....big one year anniversary to the bride.......you damn well better be good this time John!!!!


I will behave Robin !! LOL 2 more days to the one year date !

Don't be getting crazy out there yerself either ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yup, slacckkin all the way to Dan`s place


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I will behave Robin !! LOL 2 more days to the one year date !
> 
> Don't be getting crazy out there yerself either ! LOL




Yup I'll take care.......Lobsters one night grilled Swordfish the other...fresh corn on the cob.....green beans and salad stuff from the garden...a fresh bottle of 110 proof Glenlivit "Nadura".......gonna be eating and drinking "High on th Hog"!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yup I'll take care.......Lobsters one night grilled Swordfish the other...fresh corn on the cob.....green beans and salad stuff from the garden...a fresh bottle of 110 proof Glenlivit "Nadura".......gonna be eating and drinking "High on th Hog"!!!!


Sure sounds good ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Waiting for da building to open. 
Waitin to work.


----------



## tbone75

Have fun at "W" Rob ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Have fun at "W" Rob ! LOL


Meeenn!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The island was in pretty good shape, just mowed the grass, edged around with the wacker and tidied up around the spit area. Applied a coat of stain on the seats and the posts/ rails. Cut up 11 trees into 4' lengths and a few pieces shorter if too heavy to pick up. Had a good day alltogether, Dougs rebuilt 25 hp Suzuki ran very well, its made 6 trips out to the island and back since we replaced the head gaskets and thermostat.


----------



## farrell

Fixed another jred 2071 for my uncle today

Cut a lil campfire wood for tomorrow


----------



## cheeves

farrell said:


> Is like hydrogen peroxide you buy at the walmart or special order stuff?


We're talking 35%, Special Order.


----------



## farrell

cheeves said:


> We're talking 35%, Special Order.



John showed me


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yup I'll take care.......Lobsters one night grilled Swordfish the other...fresh corn on the cob.....green beans and salad stuff from the garden...a fresh bottle of 110 proof Glenlivit "Nadura".......gonna be eating and drinking "High on th Hog"!!!!


Way to live!!!


----------



## cheeves

Made an early morning run up to " Cow Hampshire." Nice trip up, but incredible traffic coming back!! Left Salem, NH at noon and didn't get home until 2:30 PM! Too many people jammed into this coast!!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Made an early morning run up to " Cow Hampshire." Nice trip up, but incredible traffic coming back!! Left Salem, NH at noon and didn't get home until 2:30 PM! Too many people jammed into this coast!!


Maybe I better not go up there ? I get real POed in lots of traffic. LOL Never bad way out here ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!

Off to work


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Maybe I better not go up there ? I get real POed in lots of traffic. LOL Never bad way out here ! LOL


T, you would not believe it!! The difference between even I-70 and 93 up to there from here is like night and day!! 
But if you took the NY Turnpike and then the roads that traverse Vermont into NH I wouldn't be bad!! Beautiful ride!!! Especially in the Fall, like end of Sept into Oct. Just would be slower! But the ride is one of the best in the Country!!!


----------



## cheeves

Mornin' troops! Off to Raynham to get a load of Primo dead standing oak in a bit! Have Jerry's saw, my 262, and my Dolkita! But will probably use " MIghty Mouse" 026, for the whole job!! 
You all have a safe day! Beautiful weather here after a chilly morning!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> T, you would not believe it!! The difference between even I-70 and 93 up to there from here is like night and day!!
> But if you took the NY Turnpike and then the roads that traverse Vermont into NH I wouldn't be bad!! Beautiful ride!!! Especially in the Fall, like end of Sept into Oct. Just would be slower! But the ride is one of the best in the Country!!!


I hope to get up that way sometime ! Just no idea when yet ? LOL Bout the only part of the lower 48 I haven't been through .


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> I hope to get up that way sometime ! Just no idea when yet ? LOL Bout the only part of the lower 48 I haven't been through .


Gorgeous Country!! Fall is a very special time of the year up there!! Some truly magnificent days!!!
We used to go up to Littleton, NH every fall! Almost bought two Victorian houses side by side that had 8 rental units between them a few years back, but the taxes are outrageous in NH for realestate ownership! Much better in Maine!!


----------



## cheeves

Ended up with a great load of dead standing white oak today! Started using the 026 but cutting up the downed tree looked at the saw and a bar nut had fallen off! Looked around and eventually found it!! Couldn't believe it! Can't remember that ever happening before! So put it back on and tightened it up good and kept cutting! Also used the 268! Sounds like the old Jonsereds, kinda twangy! Like that sound!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Ended up with a great load of dead standing white oak today! Started using the 026 but cutting up the downed tree looked at the saw and a bar nut had fallen off! Looked around and eventually found it!! Couldn't believe it! Can't remember that ever happening before! So put it back on and tightened it up good and kept cutting! Also used the 268! Sounds like the old Jonsereds, kinda twangy! Like that sound!!



Great save on finding that bar nut, I have never had one come loose or fall off. Maybe it wasn`t put on tight enough, I think both of them were new ones on that saw. Good work on getting another load, that oak makes great firewood.


----------



## tbone75

Good night bump !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good morning bump. Chain saws ran great out on the island, no problems at all cutting up enough wood for the upcoming 4 day party.


----------



## tbone75

Almost noon , gonna be another hot one ! Just how I like it ! LOL


----------



## cheeves

Good afternoon! Waiting to head over N Plymouth on my ten speed. Have a Drs. Apt. to fill out paper work for an appeal I have with Mass Health over a dosage issue with one of my pain meds! Dr. wrote me for 10 mgs of Hydrocodone and Mass Health rejected it so appealed. Governor is on this anti Hydrocodone kick and has already had an injunction put against him by a State judge telling him to shut up! So he went after the Insurance!! Just kissing Obama's butt! Can't win the war on street drugs so go after us cripples!! Estimated at 120 million!! Unbelievable....... I don't fold that easy!!! Up their nose with a rubber hose!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stick it to em Bobby, make em pay!! Was a very nice day, didn`t get to run any chainsaws today but taking one to work with me tomorrow.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stick it to em Bobby, make em pay!! Was a very nice day, didn`t get to run any chainsaws today but taking one to work with me tomorrow.


Had a good afternoon on the ten speed!! Cruised around waiting for the Dr. apt. He didn't disappoint me! Increased # of pills in a day for my main meds! Cool cuz now don't have to go weeks in utter pain to save them up! Guys alright! Went to BU Med school and they have a class in Pain Management mandatory! Locked out for a change! Complete opposite for the last two years of Beshek!!
Got home and worked out with my new old Oregon Mauls in the woodpile! Got quite a bit split so now can go cut some more!! Need to get a few chains, few for the 026, and 310, and a few 20"s for the 268!! Now I know why Robin's go to saw is his closed ported ported 268! Very tough great running machine!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Good afternoon! Waiting to head over N Plymouth on my ten speed. Have a Drs. Apt. to fill out paper work for an appeal I have with Mass Health over a dosage issue with one of my pain meds! Dr. wrote me for 10 mgs of Hydrocodone and Mass Health rejected it so appealed. Governor is on this anti Hydrocodone kick and has already had an injunction put against him by a State judge telling him to shut up! So he went after the Insurance!! Just kissing Obama's butt! Can't win the war on street drugs so go after us cripples!! Estimated at 120 million!! Unbelievable....... I don't fold that easy!!! Up their nose with a rubber hose!!!


Easier to find them on the street , just costly as all get out ! LOL

Sure hope you kick there azzes good !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bumpity Bump


----------



## tbone75

Hows bout a swift kick in the nads !  That should cause something !


----------



## tbone75

Hey Rob !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

John!!!


----------



## tbone75

How ya doin ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Good


----------



## tbone75

Glad to hear that !!

My back isn't happy right now and wants to lay down. LOL

Hope you have a good night !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tuesday morning bump. I ran a minigrinder last evening with a wire brush on it to remove rust.


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Had a good afternoon on the ten speed!! Cruised around waiting for the Dr. apt. He didn't disappoint me! Increased # of pills in a day for my main meds! Cool cuz now don't have to go weeks in utter pain to save them up! Guys alright! Went to BU Med school and they have a class in Pain Management mandatory! Locked out for a change! Complete opposite for the last two years of Beshek!!
> Got home and worked out with my new old Oregon Mauls in the woodpile! Got quite a bit split so now can go cut some more!! Need to get a few chains, few for the 026, and 310, and a few 20"s for the 268!! Now I know why Robin's go to saw is his closed ported ported 268! Very tough great running machine!




Yep that homemade 61/268Xp conversion is a hard one to beat...squish set at 0.020"....ported more for torque than rpm...still tunes very well to 13,800 and pulls like all get out....broke it in plunge cutting with a 20" Carlton making a bunch of Swedish candles.......bent the first bar tip by accidently cutting a 18" maple clear off the stump.......took a bit but got used how it cuts....don't slow down ...just gets louder...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all. 
Saw Day. 
Need the 5' on the Oh-Nine-Oh. 
Then back to AV saws to finish. 
I need about a 42" on the 111S.


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey all.
> Saw Day.
> Need the 5' on the Oh-Nine-Oh.
> Then back to AV saws to finish.
> I need about a 42" on the 111S.



What you planning on using those monsters on?


----------



## tbone75

Morning


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Glad to hear that !!
> 
> My back isn't happy right now and wants to lay down. LOL
> 
> Hope you have a good night !


T, you sure you're doing enough pain meds for that back? Wearing a Magnet Belt? I slept in mine last night! didn't wake up until 4:45 AM from 9:30 PM! Rode the bicycle all afternoon!
Just got in from running the Troybilt. Getting warm out there!!!


----------



## tbone75

I take 4 a day like the doc says . I can't take them very late or I can't sleep .


----------



## pioneerguy600

A little bump to keep it off page 2!!


----------



## tbone75

Ya beat me to it Jerry ! LOL


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yep that homemade 61/268Xp conversion is a hard one to beat...squish set at 0.020"....ported more for torque than rpm...still tunes very well to 13,800 and pulls like all get out....broke it in plunge cutting with a 20" Carlton making a bunch of Swedish candles.......bent the first bar tip by accidently cutting a 18" maple clear off the stump.......took a bit but got used how it cuts....don't slow down ...just gets louder...


It definately takes some getting used to!! Runs like no other saw! Kinda like a dirt bike in your hands! LOL But I really like it!! Good power too! Need to find some other chains for it, or buy a few from Bailey's!!
Evening All!! Was warm this afternoon, but when it cooled off some went out to the field where my woodpile is, and split a bunch of dead standing oak rounds by hand. Worked up a good sweat! Some beautiful white oak that around here can't be beat!!
Night Friends.... Have a good one!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> I take 4 a day like the doc says . I can't take them very late or I can't sleep .


Same here!! Can't take them late either for the same reason!! Weird HUH!?


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> What you planning on using those monsters on?


A big Ol Beech.


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Same here!! Can't take them late either for the same reason!! Weird HUH!?


By the end of the day I am purdy done for. LOL Been a couple nights I took one anyway , but didn't sleep . Just hurt so bad I couldn't sleep , so may as well feel better ! LOL

Careful you don't over do it in that wood pile ! From the sounds of things were gonna need as much wood as we did last year ! That was a very long azz winter !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> A big Ol Beech.


How did them big ol saws run for ya ?


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' All.....


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Adam!!


----------



## farrell

Hey Robin


----------



## tbone75

Late start today !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Takin lunch.


----------



## farrell

Whatcha havin?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Danish and a half gallon of tea.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Unc!! Did you ever get a chance to talk to your old Jred dealer about a rim drive drum for the 111S??


----------



## cheeves

What's this.... 2nd page!!?
Been on the old " Vent Noir" ten speed after splitting a bunch of wood this morning with the Troybilt. Keep this up I'll get in shape by accident! LOL
Truck has a bad hydraulic line to the clutch so going to be another day! Good thing I have a good Fin Mechanic on it! Don't have access to my father's barn and all the tools so lucky I have my friend Larry to help me out!!
Hot today!! About as hot as it gets here this time of year!
Has sirens going off Half the day! Had a huge man hunt for some guy out the western part of town! Helicopters the whole schmeel!! Finally got him! Should turn on the news and find out what he did!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Unc!! Did you ever get a chance to talk to your old Jred dealer about a rim drive drum for the 111S??


He can't find them.
NLA from Oregon for years
I'm making 2.
Don't tell the yahoo from Maine.
Rough it in. Tack weld in center. 
Indicate center and make finish cut. 
Looking for a couple of junk hubs now.


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Evening!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> He can't find them.
> NLA from Oregon for years
> I'm making 2.
> Don't tell the yahoo from Maine.
> Rough it in. Tack weld in center.
> Indicate center and make finish cut.
> Looking for a couple of junk hubs now.




Hmmmmmm sounds interesting....thanks for looking.....guy over in the Jonsereds tread has a couple that I IDed for him but now he is waiting for the highest offer I think...didn't think they were worth anything....but now he's thinking ...."Pure Gold"....so much for helping a member out that has no clue...you know what they say about "nice guys"....looks to be true......only time will tell......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmmmm sounds interesting....thanks for looking.....guy over in the Jonsereds tread has a couple that I IDed for him but now he is waiting for the highest offer I think...didn't think they were worth anything....but now he's thinking ...."Pure Gold"....so much for helping a member out that has no clue...you know what they say about "nice guys"....looks to be true......only time will tell......


I've seen spur sprockets for $77 on fleabag. 
I figure putting it on the bearing will center for final cut. 
Buy me a beer and I'll make ya two. 
No lite beer !!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I've seen spur sprockets for $77 on fleabag.
> I figure putting it on the bearing will center for final cut.
> Buy me a beer and I'll make ya two.
> No lite beer !!!!!!



I know...there was a drum, rim and bearing on fleaybay that fit the 111S for a BIN of $100.00.......no thanks.....sporran closed......I ain't that frantic...see what you come up with..........and you know better than to even say/hint "Light" beer....LOL!!! Might be "light" glenlivit....110 proof....in a small glass....that would be light ...right...at least the first few...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bring a wee bit of water. 
I'm visiting Ron's state first.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Bring a wee bit of water.
> I'm visiting Ron's state first.




I can do that.....Ron don't like that stuff anyway!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I can do that.....Ron don't like that stuff anyway!!


Rare Prime rib for Ron.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Rare Prime rib for Ron.




Super........ I don't like that stuff any better than Ron likes good Scotch


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas!

Prime rib and beer talk lured me in.........


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Evening fellas!
> 
> Prime rib and beer talk lured me in.........


You're so easy......
Hey Adam!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Super........ I don't like that stuff any better than Ron likes good Scotch


It all works out just fine.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> You're so easy......
> Hey Adam!!!



It happens........

Hey Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> It happens........
> 
> Hey Rob!


Easy is good. 
I got round heels for certain things.


----------



## tbone75

Late evening goose ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Middle of the night.....goose bump!!


----------



## dancan

Congrats to Jimmy and Mrs.Jimmy for the new addition to the family , even if it wasn't the kitten he was looking for


----------



## pioneerguy600

A big congrats to Jimmy and his wife! We will see less of him now that he has less free time on his hands.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Middle of the night.....goose bump!!


Shoulda checked in , not usually anyone round that time of morning ! Uncle Rob on the weekends usually round here ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin crew!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep Congrats all 'round to Mr Jimmy and Mrs Jimmy........'nuther superior day here........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Off to work.


----------



## farrell

Already there..........


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Shoulda checked in , not usually anyone round that time of morning ! Uncle Rob on the weekends usually round here ! LOL


Just happened to be up! Come down some early mornings and get into one of my Utility bags and do some Ozone! Had an MRI at 7:00AM over to the Hospital on my shoulder so didn't want to over sleep! Thing is nerve racking!!!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Just happened to be up! Come down some early mornings and get into one of my Utility bags and do some Ozone! Had an MRI at 7:00AM over to the Hospital on my shoulder so didn't want to over sleep! Thing is nerve racking!!!



Hey Bobby you should consider coming out to leeha's GTG on the Cape the 28TH of Sept...close to you.....I gonna try my best to get there hook or by crook!!!! Check it out at the top of the main page.....U too Unc!!!


----------



## farrell

Bump up before the new day begins


----------



## tbone75

Early morning goosage ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John........yawn.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Last post before leaving for the island. Bit breezy out there this morning, should make for some big waves....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Last post before leaving for the island. Bit breezy out there this morning, should make for some big waves....LOL



Have fun.......yep it's got that "fall feel" to the air.....cool air moving around a lot......


----------



## farrell

Morning crew!

Pullon gots a new duckbill and no more gas cap leaky!

The 346 gots a new carb kit and seems to be runnin just fine!


----------



## tbone75

Morning


----------



## farrell

Good evening fellow fight thread members!!!!


----------



## farrell

farrell said:


> Morning crew!
> 
> Pullon gots a new duckbill and no more gas cap leaky!
> 
> The 346 gots a new carb kit and seems to be runnin just fine!



Maybe I fibbed bout the 346?


----------



## cheeves

Evening! Ran Jerry's 026 today on a beautiful red oak about 14"s across. Bar nut came off again! Tightened that sucka down as tight as I could. See what happens tomorrow! It's all blown off with compressed air, so it's not all gunked up.


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Evening! Ran Jerry's 026 today on a beautiful red oak about 14"s across. Bar nut came off again! Tightened that sucka down as tight as I could. See what happens tomorrow! It's all blown off with compressed air, so it's not all gunked up.


Bobby that really seems odd ? Never had one come off like that ? Not sure if swapping them nuts around will change anything , but may tell if its the nut bad some how ? Sure wouldn't think it could be , but just don't have any ideas ? LOL


----------



## farrell

Bump


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers


----------



## Cantdog

Hey..All...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 2.......


----------



## tbone75

Slackin bad today !


----------



## cheeves

Got some stings from some yellow jackets today! Anyone know a good remedy!?


----------



## scallywag

A little foggy here this morning!


----------



## Stihl 041S

cheeves said:


> Got some stings from some yellow jackets today! Anyone know a good remedy!?


Baking soda and water. No wait. 
Orajel!!! If it works on toothaches.


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Got some stings from some yellow jackets today! Anyone know a good remedy!?


Best thing I have found is to tape a penny on the sting soon as possible ! Works fast and no itch later !! Sumpin in the copper does it ? 
I use it on any sting , works better than anything else !! You won't believe how good it works !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Best thing I have found is to tape a penny on the sting soon as possible ! Works fast and no itch later !! Sumpin in the copper does it ?
> I use it on any sting , works better than anything else !! You won't believe how good it works !!


Old copper penny works best.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Old copper penny works best.




Ahhhhhh....you old guys always think that the old stuff works better.....LOL!!.......of course it could have something to do with the old pennies being actually made of copper and not "pot metal"....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ahhhhhh....you old guys always think that the old stuff works better.....LOL!!.......of course it could have something to do with the old pennies being actually made of copper and not "pot metal"....


Could have a LOT to do with it. LOL Not much if any copper in new penny's . 

All I know is , works like a charm ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Who you callin OLD ! LOL You got me by 5 yrs. LOL

Unc taint got ya by much ! LOL


Good morning ASers , er whats left of us. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Who you callin OLD ! LOL You got me by 5 yrs. LOL
> 
> Unc taint got ya by much ! LOL
> 
> 
> Good morning ASers , er whats left of us. LOL


LOLOL!!!


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> View attachment 365828
> 
> A little foggy here this morning!


Thought its winter down there ? Ya got flowers blooming ?


----------



## sachsmo

Hey Bone!

You ain't dead yet?


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Hey Bone!
> 
> You ain't dead yet?



Nope , stihl hanging around. LOL


----------



## cheeves

T, where's Robin's Thread on his converted 268 from a 61? Me and Rattler want to build one, or should I say I'm supplyin' the saw, him the Brains! LOL
Thanks......
Know a remedy for yellow jacket stings?


----------



## tbone75

No idea how to find that thread Bobby ?

Did ya miss the tape a penny on them stings ? Sooner ya get it on there the better it works ! Only thing I know to do that helps .


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> T, where's Robin's Thread on his converted 268 from a 61? Me and Rattler want to build one, or should I say I'm supplyin' the saw, him the Brains! LOL
> Thanks......
> Know a remedy for yellow jacket stings?



Bobby I didn't do a thread on that build....kinda came together piecemeal...suddenly......I 've had it a long time...since before I figgered out how to post pics...

I can help you out with some cheep advise...many better ways to do than the way I did...I know now!! It was a "run what ya brung kinda build" built out of stuff I already had...didn't spend much on it.....but it runs like a son-of-gun!!!!


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Thought its winter down there ? Ya got flowers blooming ?


 First day of spring today, been a mild winter here!


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> First day of spring today, been a mild winter here!


Nothing wrong with that ! Sounds like were in for another long nasty winter , least thats what there saying ? Sure hope there wrong !!


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Nothing wrong with that ! Sounds like were in for another long nasty winter , least thats what there saying ? Sure hope there wrong !!


Well i hope we have a mild summer!....don't like the thought of another like last year, three weeks straight of 45*c (110*F).


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Well i hope we have a mild summer!....don't like the thought of another like last year, three weeks straight of 45*c (110*F).


That is way way to hot !!


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> That is way way to hot !!


 Yeh, over 50 over weight and over hot summers!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey all. Just checking in. Baby is doing well and only wakes twice a night for feeding. Wife and I still get plenty of rest.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey all. Just checking in. Baby is doing well and only wakes twice a night for feeding. Wife and I still get plenty of rest.


Very lucky !! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

AAAAccckkkk....page II again!!!


----------



## tbone75

Bumper !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Rob !!


----------



## farrell

Mornin crew!


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' all...


----------



## pioneerguy600

....


----------



## tbone75

How was the party Jerry ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> How was the party Jerry ?


.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> ....


How yah doin' up there Jerry? Hot?.......
Heat has about put a stop to my activity!
25th Anniversary for us today anyway!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Congrats to you and RA Bobby !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> How yah doin' up there Jerry? Hot?.......
> Heat has about put a stop to my activity!
> 25th Anniversary for us today anyway!! LOL


Temps are all over the place, last Friday night it was down in the single digits for us in Celcius but more like low 40`s for you folks using Farenheight. Back to humid and high 80`s again.
Congrats to you and RA for making it for all those years!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> .



I consider it as a big success this year, lots of work but much more participation from the attendees, good showing of partakers and the weather was perfect. Had just 2 inches of rain overnight Sunday but we were all ready for it by the time it started, we go out there fully prepared.


----------



## Cantdog

AAaaackkkk....page II again!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys !

Slack as usual in here . LOL


----------



## farrell

Mornin fellas!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl slack in here !

SLACKERS !!


----------



## Cantdog

You guys are going to have to sharpen up and pull up my slack whilst I'm out to the island. Almost ready to leave....gotta get some groc. and ice.....


----------



## Heffalump

Cantdog said:


> You guys are going to have to sharpen up and pull up my slack whilst I'm out to the island. Almost ready to leave....gotta get some groc. and ice.....



Enjoy the trip. If you could, check your inbox when you get back. PM sent.

Thanks


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Temps are all over the place, last Friday night it was down in the single digits for us in Celcius but more like low 40`s for you folks using Farenheight. Back to humid and high 80`s again.
> Congrats to you and RA for making it for all those years!!


Thanks, been quite a trip!!
Like to make it up there sometime!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

No posts since Robin left for the island, slackers!!


cheeves said:


> Thanks, been quite a trip!!
> Like to make it up there sometime!!



It must have been quite a ride! A lot of people say they like the rugged landscape we have. The shoreline is just like Maine with a wildly varying interior, getting close to the most colorful time of year when the hardwood tree leaves turn to glorious color, the hardwood hills are a site to be seen.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Last post before calling time: Time:


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers !! Gonna be a super nice day today it looks like ! Hope I can get out and enjoy it !!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> No posts since Robin left for the island, slackers!!
> 
> 
> It must have been quite a ride! A lot of people say they like the rugged landscape we have. The shoreline is just like Maine with a wildly varying interior, getting close to the most colorful time of year when the hardwood tree leaves turn to glorious color, the hardwood hills are a site to be seen.


Gonna see it some day!!


----------



## dancan

Como você está !!!!????


Slakerzz !!

These guys are fine 
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-...ve-after-boat-sinks-off-cape-breton-1.2755484


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been another great day, real nice out on the island this evening.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Como você está !!!!????
> 
> 
> Slakerzz !!
> 
> These guys are fine
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-...ve-after-boat-sinks-off-cape-breton-1.2755484


Very lucky men right there !


----------



## tbone75

Least I can post sumpin over here !


----------



## tbone75

99 post to go !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> 99 post to go !!


Go John...GO!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 99 post to go !!



At Turbo Slug speed, should be no problem!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thread was MIA again, went back a full 5 pages and couldn`t find it, had to call it up through my notifications.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thread was MIA again, went back a full 5 pages and couldn`t find it, had to call it up through my notifications.


That happens some times. Can't figure it out. 
Not much time between our posts....


----------



## cheeves

Evening Folks!! Went over the Pine Hills ( highest pt. on the entire East Coast) and cut down a nice dead standing red oak! Made a nice truck load! Wasn't too hot in the woods with a nice breeze off Big Island Pond.


tbone75 said:


> Very lucky men right there !


Been out there in hairy situations! They could of hit a submerged log! They are out there, and if you don't have a steel boat are a serious danger!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thread was MIA again, went back a full 5 pages and couldn`t find it, had to call it up through my notifications.


Finally straightened out the tightening down of the bar nuts on the 026! for some reason wouldn't torque all the way down! Now they will! Very weird!! Never seen that.....
Got a really nice load of dead standing white oak this morning!! Stuff is really rare around here, especially that big! Have to travel a bit, but sure worth it!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Finally straightened out the tightening down of the bar nuts on the 026! for some reason wouldn't torque all the way down! Now they will! Very weird!! Never seen that.....
> Got a really nice load of dead standing white oak this morning!! Stuff is really rare around here, especially that big! Have to travel a bit, but sure worth it!!



Can`t say I ever had that problem on the older Stihl saws. Some of the newer saws from the MS 361 on up have larger shoulders on the bar studs that take a bigger hole part way through the clutch cover for the shoulders to fit into but that saw did not have those studs in it.


----------



## tbone75

Bobby sounds like you should have a huge pile of wood by now ! LOL Gotta get when ya can fer sure !! 

Just started moving the wood pile from last year to the wood shed today , er my wife did ! LOL

Stihl 82 and muggy as all get out right now ! Storms moving in tonight they say ? Big cool down moving in !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can`t say I ever had that problem on the older Stihl saws. Some of the newer saws from the MS 361 on up have larger shoulders on the bar studs that take a bigger hole part way through the clutch cover for the shoulders to fit into but that saw did not have those studs in it.


I've never had one come loose on me ? Seen it happen on others .


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Evening Folks!! Went over the Pine Hills ( highest pt. on the entire East Coast) and cut down a nice dead standing red oak! Made a nice truck load! Wasn't too hot in the woods with a nice breeze off Big Island Pond.
> 
> Been out there in hairy situations! They could of hit a submerged log! They are out there, and if you don't have a steel boat are a serious danger!



My bet would be on a faulty driveshaft packing box, seen that happen more than once or they could have been overloaded for the high seas that were running at that time. Only takes one big wave in over the stern to set the stern too low for the next couple waves coming up, in and over. I myself seen when my mechanical pump, electric pump and me bailing flat out with a 5 gallon bucket for more than an hour just to keep the 28' cape above waterline while my dad ran the diesel full out heading for the shoreline. Managed to make it, just!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My bet would be on a faulty driveshaft packing box, seen that happen more than once or they could have been overloaded for the high seas that were running at that time. Only takes one big wave in over the stern to set the stern too low for the next couple waves coming up, in and over. I myself seen when my mechanical pump, electric pump and me bailing flat out with a 5 gallon bucket for more than an hour just to keep the 28' cape above waterline while my dad ran the diesel full out heading for the shoreline. Managed to make it, just!!


Scary chit !!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Saturday morning bump, off to do the J thing.


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> 99 post to go !!




See if you can come up with something in one of them eh?


Bet you have more one word posts than I have Total posts?

Oh well yours probably have more 'meat' than Nikos' do.


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> See if you can come up with something in one of them eh?
> 
> 
> Bet you have more one word posts than I have Total posts?
> 
> Oh well yours probably have more 'meat' than Nikos' do.


My post are 99% BS ! LMAO !!


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers , good chance of rain today they say .


----------



## sachsmo

You SIR are a good MAN in my book!

Damnitalltohell it is hard to start a fight wit you!




Dat won't stop me from trying,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,fo' sure.

Even at 99% bullchit, they are far more enjoyable than Trolls.


----------



## tbone75

Yer right , real hard to get a fight outta me. LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Rob !!


----------



## tbone75

Purdy much got the mowing done before the rain floated me away . Guess I am done fer the day . I get maybe one thing done per day is all I am good fer it seems .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not much fighting ever went on inside this thread, been a real safe haven for our regulars.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not much fighting ever went on inside this thread, been a real safe haven for our regulars.


Yep , always been just lots of fun in this thread !! Really don't fit the name very well . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep , always been just lots of fun in this thread !! Really don't fit the name very well . LOL


Back when Cliff started this thread the whole site was almost dead, very quiet for a site this size. The few threads at that time that were sort of active were threads between opposing camps of Porters, builders and hangers on. That is the reason Cliff named and started this thread so that it might attract some attention to it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Back when Cliff started this thread the whole site was almost dead, very quiet for a site this size. The few threads at that time that were sort of active were threads between opposing camps of Porters, builders and hangers on. That is the reason Cliff named and started this thread so that it might attract some attention to it.


Worked out great for all of us ! LOL


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Back when Cliff started this thread the whole site was almost dead, very quiet for a site this size. The few threads at that time that were sort of active were threads between opposing camps of Porters, builders and hangers on. That is the reason Cliff named and started this thread so that it might attract some attention to it.


Finally figured out the bar nut problem on the 026! For some reason torqued down to a certain pt. and stopped. Now will tighten down further and tighter! Cut up a bunch of 4ft logs in the pile little while ago! Awesome running little saw!! Wish all my saws ran like it!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Finally figured out the bar nut problem on the 026! For some reason torqued down to a certain pt. and stopped. Now will tighten down further and tighter! Cut up a bunch of 4ft logs in the pile little while ago! Awesome running little saw!! Wish all my saws ran like it!!!



Did your saw have the backup washers with it when it got to you? I put a washer behind every bar nut on all of my Stihl saws to protect the clutch covers from galling when the nuts are tightened. All your saws could run like the 026 if I built them....


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Finally figured out the bar nut problem on the 026! For some reason torqued down to a certain pt. and stopped. Now will tighten down further and tighter! Cut up a bunch of 4ft logs in the pile little while ago! Awesome running little saw!! Wish all my saws ran like it!!!


Your sure having fun with that little saw ! LOL Darn nice little saws ! Plus Jerry knows real well how to build them ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Your sure having fun with that little saw ! LOL Darn nice little saws ! Plus Jerry knows real well how to build them ! LOL



I need to build a few more this winter, I only have 5 runners left right now. I have a couple of new ideas I want to try out, they don`t always work just like I think they should but that is ok, I like to experiment.


----------



## sachsmo

pioneerguy600 said:


> Back when Cliff started this thread the whole site was almost dead, very quiet for a site this size. The few threads at that time that were sort of active were threads between opposing camps of Porters, builders and hangers on. That is the reason Cliff named and started this thread so that it might attract some attention to it.



I bump


Har har,
Guess I was a hanger oner?

I must say brad and I had our differences.

Seems every time we posted in the same thread it got locked.


Ahhh, the good old dayz eh?

Sadly Tbone and alot of others were not here, but Jerry was!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, I am here now and all is well...


----------



## sachsmo

You SIR are a stalwart of this site.

Gentleman Jerry?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Har har harr....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Late start today ! Long as its a start , its all good !!


----------



## farrell

Afternoon gentlemen!

Ran couple saws yesterday 

Mowed yard this morning

Now of to work


----------



## tbone75

Get to work , I need muh pay check ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Yes sir master sir!

Right away!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Earned muh paychecque this weekend, it more than made up for the 4 days I took off last week plus the two I worked this weekend.......


----------



## Cantdog

Not me..... did nothing constructive all weekend except Sat morning ground two chains and dressed one bar whilst waiting for Jim and Sammy to show up at the shop...that was it for the weekend except walking the dogs and feeding Hoss.......slackah me..!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just wanted to make up for the missed time from the Steeroast , the job went really well and there are no leaks now....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!! I just doubled my production for the weekend.......went out to the garden and pulled a half dozen carrots for supper........


----------



## cheeves

Evening All!! Beautiful night out there! Getting cooler! Falls right around the corner! Will be a little chilly tonight! Quite a difference from lately! 
Didn't do much today! Watched the Patriots loose, and then mowed the lawn. That's about it. Needed a rest! Been at the wood all summer!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! I just doubled my production for the weekend.......went out to the garden and pulled a half dozen carrots for supper........


Dang Robin , think I even out did you fer the weekend ! Now that is just plain sad ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Evening All!! Beautiful night out there! Getting cooler! Falls right around the corner! Will be a little chilly tonight! Quite a difference from lately!
> Didn't do much today! Watched the Patriots loose, and then mowed the lawn. That's about it. Needed a rest! Been at the wood all summer!


Pose to cool off a whole bunch hear in the next couple weeks ! Angie said we may need a fire ! I said I don't think so just yet ! LOL High of 75 today , just right for me !! Be a little warm for cutting wood , but I sure like it ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dang Robin , think I even out did you fer the weekend ! Now that is just plain sad ! LOL



Yep pretty Low Key...........Tomorrow will be different....LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl wishing I could go South for the winter , least the worst of it . But Angie starts a new job tomorrow morning . Maybe if they lay off for the winter ? No idea how this place works ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep pretty Low Key...........Tomorrow will be different....LOL!!


I am very sure it will be ! LOL

Back to the copper mine soon ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I am very sure it will be ! LOL
> 
> Back to the copper mine soon ?



Haven't heard yet...probably need to make a call...see what the schedule is.....I'm on firewood for the next week anyway....


----------



## tbone75

Yep , some how ya gotta get yer wood all done fer the winter too !


----------



## Cantdog

Caught it just in time....one more post and it would have been Page II time!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers !

Nice save Robin !!

Back to the top !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning bump and off to the J thing.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning.


----------



## farrell

Morning crew!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I am very sure it will be ! LOL
> 
> Back to the copper mine soon ?




LOL.....Got a call this morning....Copper Mine opening back up......gonna go down the end of this week and formulate a plan, take measurements.....I'll probably start breaking copper next week...gotts over 300 feet of two piece edge flashing to bend up......then tear the failed rubber roofing off the following week...huge fieldstone chimney to completely reflash and counterflash.....not as protracted a job as last year but a month or better and who knows what will develop by the time that's over.....gotta rail on the firewood thing this week gotts over 8 cord to split and move home and to the shop....here we go again...summah's ovaah!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Evening crew!


----------



## tbone75

Evening guys !!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> LOL.....Got a call this morning....Copper Mine opening back up......gonna go down the end of this week and formulate a plan, take measurements.....I'll probably start breaking copper next week...gotts over 300 feet of two piece edge flashing to bend up......then tear the failed rubber roofing off the following week...huge fieldstone chimney to completely reflash and counterflash.....not as protracted a job as last year but a month or better and who knows what will develop by the time that's over.....gotta rail on the firewood thing this week gotts over 8 cord to split and move home and to the shop....here we go again...summah's ovaah!!!


Robin you sound like you got your hands full! Weather's suppose to be nice! Little East wind here for a few days! 
Split a bunch of wood today! In good shape for this winter! Not always the case!


----------



## tbone75

I have bout half the wood I need for the winter . My buddy that brought me a bunch last year said he would be bringing more this year . Haven't heard from him all summer ? Bout time to get hold of him and see if hes bringing more ? May just have a load of logs dropped off anyway . LOL Always nice to have plenty !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have all my winters wood cut, split, piled and covered , did all that last winter. Just need to bring it inside the woodshed now, pile it full and it usually lasts me the whole winter. Takes me a full day to move and pile the woodhouse full, holds a little over 3 cords.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> LOL.....Got a call this morning....Copper Mine opening back up......gonna go down the end of this week and formulate a plan, take measurements.....I'll probably start breaking copper next week...gotts over 300 feet of two piece edge flashing to bend up......then tear the failed rubber roofing off the following week...huge fieldstone chimney to completely reflash and counterflash.....not as protracted a job as last year but a month or better and who knows what will develop by the time that's over.....gotta rail on the firewood thing this week gotts over 8 cord to split and move home and to the shop....here we go again...summah's ovaah!!!


Backlog is good.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep ...plenty to do......looks like today and tomorrow the weather is nice and are firewood days....Thurs looks to be raining...that be a saw day....got a ported 630 Super II to do the usual carb kit and fuel line/filter on and a 51 Husky that getting an upgrage.....new air injection intake setup installed and another 51 getting a new coil also got to get a perfect running 90 Jonsereds in the mail back to Walnut Bottom PA......Friday back to firewood and perhaps, tide and weather permitting, trip to the island for the weekend Fri evening......that's the plan anyway!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice cool morning here, bet it about the same over in Maine.


----------



## farrell

Mornin crew!


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon bump !


----------



## Cantdog

Page II Alert....just barely page II.....but page II none-th-less.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still on page one, thanks to Robin!!


----------



## tbone75

Slackin Slug bump !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Slackin Slug bump !!




SSB!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> SSB!!!!


That don't work fer you ! Yer anything but a Slacker ! LOL It was only one day ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That don't work fer you ! Yer anything but a Slacker ! LOL It was only one day ! LOL



LOL!! Split 2 cord of ash, maple and a little white birch today. Split it quite fine...dry quicker and pile in my stove better...but more work. Even worse it was all from the butt ends of the pile of tree length......over half the butts were right around 20" and didn't get much smaller in the 8-10 sticks I cut so far off each tree.....had to run the handle muhsef....much easier/faster when the wife runs the handle.......all day....she good at it...and looks better doing it too!!.....LOL!!

Got about the same amount all fit and ready to split for tomorrow......then thurs and some of Fri will be spent trucking and stacking....tired dawg me......not used to it yet.....


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice cool morning here, bet it about the same over in Maine.


and here too tonight! 
Cloudy most of the day! Dropped a huge dead standing white oak over in Raynham today. Took all kinds of stuff with it when it came down! Took as long cleaning away briars, wild grapes, ect., than it did cutting up a load! Left more than half for another day! Had a workout getting it into the truck! And I took the small stuff!!
Used the 79 Dolkita! Great running saw!! Had a good time after I got it cleaned up some and sun came out! Now for the splitting......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Split 2 cord of ash, maple and a little white birch today. Split it quite fine...dry quicker and pile in my stove better...but more work. Even worse it was all from the butt ends of the pile of tree length......over half the butts were right around 20" and didn't get much smaller in the 8-10 sticks I cut so far off each tree.....had to run the handle muhsef....much easier/faster when the wife runs the handle.......all day....she good at it...and looks better doing it too!!.....LOL!!
> 
> Got about the same amount all fit and ready to split for tomorrow......then thurs and some of Fri will be spent trucking and stacking....tired dawg me......not used to it yet.....


Plus yer a year older ! LOL 
You and Bobby make me tired just reading bout ya ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> and here too tonight!
> Cloudy most of the day! Dropped a huge dead standing white oak over in Raynham today. Took all kinds of stuff with it when it came down! Took as long cleaning away briars, wild grapes, ect., than it did cutting up a load! Left more than half for another day! Had a workout getting it into the truck! And I took the small stuff!!
> Used the 79 Dolkita! Great running saw!! Had a good time after I got it cleaned up some and sun came out! Now for the splitting......


That Oak makes some good heat getting it and burning it ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like to wait til it gets cooler for firewood duty, less sweat wasted that way. I will put some effort into getting my winters wood piled inside the woodhouse soon though, may have to start burning early this year. Hope not but the weather will dictate when.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> and here too tonight!
> Cloudy most of the day! Dropped a huge dead standing white oak over in Raynham today. Took all kinds of stuff with it when it came down! Took as long cleaning away briars, wild grapes, ect., than it did cutting up a load! Left more than half for another day! Had a workout getting it into the truck! And I took the small stuff!!
> Used the 79 Dolkita! Great running saw!! Had a good time after I got it cleaned up some and sun came out! Now for the splitting......



I like to use the big saws to break the big blocks down into easy to handle size pieces, some call this noodling. I would pick up and carry them to the truck when I was younger but not now. Have to work smarter as the years pile up. Now use the machines as much as possible.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like to use the big saws to break the big blocks down into easy to handle size pieces, some call this noodling. I would pick up and carry them to the truck when I was younger but not now. Have to work smarter as the years pile up. Now use the machines as much as possible.



Works pretty well with the vertical splitter mounted on the tractor....don't have to lift the large dia butts....jush roll/flop them onto the anvil, sit down on a milk crate that I keep for that purpose and split until it's gone...repeat...endlessly...very little lifting involved if any...does go faster with a trusted splitter operator running the handle. Not bad at all temp wise yesterday.....gotts a good spot....Edward skidded my pile into a shady area...doesn't get sun until 2:00 PM or so...on top of a hill so it gets a breeze too....still have to drink a goodly amount of water through the day though...LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning guys !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Busy afternoon....can't seem to get a nap.


----------



## tbone75

No nap fer me today either ??


----------



## Cantdog

Me either....8 hrs on the splitter.......woof!!!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Works pretty well with the vertical splitter mounted on the tractor....don't have to lift the large dia butts....jush roll/flop them onto the anvil, sit down on a milk crate that I keep for that purpose and split until it's gone...repeat...endlessly...very little lifting involved if any...does go faster with a trusted splitter operator running the handle. Not bad at all temp wise yesterday.....gotts a good spot....Edward skidded my pile into a shady area...doesn't get sun until 2:00 PM or so...on top of a hill so it gets a breeze too....still have to drink a goodly amount of water through the day though...LOL!!!


Split the same way with my Troybilt ( Honda engine). Sit on a big oak rnd and split away! did that this morning and this afternoon used my Fiskar's X27 and old Stanley 7lb Maul! Got some great wood split today!! good feelin'. Will be much appreciated come cold weather!


----------



## tbone75

You two guys make me tired ! LOL 

I mowed grass today and cleaned up chit round the house . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Vertical splitters are the way to go. The one I use now is able to be used in both horizontal and vertical positions, works well horizontal for smaller diameter stuff piled in rows. Just keep moving the splitter along the row, save out all the big stuff and do it up in the vertical position. The thumb clamp on the excavators is the cats azz for moving tree length wood around.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Me either....8 hrs on the splitter.......woof!!!!



Thats a long spell just splitting but I have done it for 12 at a spurt. When we cleared the 2000 acre lot we processed over 400 cord of hardwood firewood into cut and split delivered loads, five cord at a time in the Louieville.


----------



## scallywag

Jimmy in NC said:


> Busy afternoon....can't seem to get a nap.


 Was this pic taken in Austrailia?.......I count ten men on site and only one appears to be working!


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> Was this pic taken in Austrailia?.......I count ten men on site and only one appears to be working!


Maybe. 
If it was PA there would be 17 PennDot watching. 
If they were even watching.....


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Maybe.
> If it was PA there would be 17 PennDot watching.
> If they were even watching.....



True story!


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys !! Wet one here today !


----------



## farrell

Hey boys! It's the wife. Anyone know how to completely dry out an iphone cause our son dropped it in the toilet. I used my hair dryer and it is sitting in rice right now.


----------



## tbone75

Rice is the only thing I ever heard of ? Only time I ever got one wet it never worked again ! That has been several phones ago , not sure what brand it was ? Never had a iphone ?
Try a google search maybe ?


----------



## cheeves

Stihl 041S said:


> Maybe.
> If it was PA there would be 17 PennDot watching.
> If they were even watching.....


No Mass! Everyone standing around!! With their heads up their you know what!! LOL
Split wood most of the day, but didn't get by without a ding! Stuck my Barlow Axe in my knee cap while splitting at the Troybilt. Axe went thru the split piece of oak right into my knee cap! Thought for sure would have stitches! But went to the truck where I had some Peroxide and some Gorilla Duct tape and taped it up and went back to work! Stuff works great!! If you ever have need, use it, it works!!!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys !! Wet one here today !


Threatened rain all day, but looked up NOAA Radar early and it showed no way was it going to rain! Sun came out from time to times and it was windy, but even tonight ther's nothing around!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> No Mass! Everyone standing around!! With their heads up their you know what!! LOL
> Split wood most of the day, but didn't get by without a ding! Stuck my Barlow Axe in my knee cap while splitting at the Troybilt. Axe went thru the split piece of oak right into my knee cap! Thought for sure would have stitches! But went to the truck where I had some Peroxide and some Gorilla Duct tape and taped it up and went back to work! Stuff works great!! If you ever have need, use it, it works!!!


Don't do that chit !! Ya need them knee caps !!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Threatened rain all day, but looked up NOAA Radar early and it showed no way was it going to rain! Sun came out from time to times and it was windy, but even tonight ther's nothing around!


Cleared up here too ! Cooling way down for the next few days too ! Hope I don't need to start a fire !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Managed to work outside all day, up to 4:30 anyway. It did start to get a bit damp after that and is now raining a bit too hard to stay outside for long.


----------



## Cantdog

AAAAaaaaaKKKkkk.......PAGE II ALERT!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Page two happens far too often these days. Old crew scattered to the far corners of the internet I guess.


----------



## tbone75

Morning !!


----------



## farrell

Mornin kids!


----------



## tbone75

Got woke up by my cat squawking , he brought a mouse in again ! Always know when he has something , makes some funny noises ! LOL Got the mouse in his mouth , but stihl squawks his head off ! This makes the 4th one this week !


----------



## Cantdog

Off to the island for the weekend.....you guys gonna have to pull up the slack.......


----------



## tbone75

Not sure we can handle that Robin ? Were real SLACKERS ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nother bump to the top !


----------



## Cantdog

Back from the island......new stove works great.......old one was even more beat than I though......junk...not even a good shop stove.....pics at some point......


----------



## tbone75

Were finally back up and running over here !! Been almost 3 days of not being able to post anything !!


----------



## Cantdog

Guess that would explain the low post count while I was gone.....thought you all was just being ZZZZzzzlackerZZzzz!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Guess that would explain the low post count while I was gone.....thought you all was just being ZZZZzzzlackerZZzzz!!!


Nope , seems you or Jerry took the keys with ya ! Went down soon as you guys left ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Probably Jerry........he's that way......LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Probably Jerry........he's that way......LOL!!!



Sorry guys, I locked er up and forgot to leave the keys for Rick or Darin. Sent the keys to them after I got back from the camp....


----------



## dancan

Finally , Back to normal after a little pause .

Malapua anyone ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Finally , Back to normal after a little pause .
> 
> Malapua anyone ?



MMMMMmmmmm, me likey!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Finally , Back to normal after a little pause .
> 
> Malapua anyone ?


Stuff sounds good !


----------



## tbone75

Last bump of the night .................................................. I hope !!!!


----------



## tbone75

55 more post to hit 40,000 post of BS !!


----------



## dancan

Whut ???
More BS?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Whut ???
> More BS?


What else I got to werk with ?


----------



## tbone75

Morning goobers !


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' John.....looks like a little rain here today.....


----------



## tbone75

Rain went just North of me yesterday , body stihl didn't like it . LOL Hope to feel better today ? No rain spected for a few days !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

What you go going on if you feel good John? New toy sighting in?


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> What you go going on if you feel good John? New toy sighting in?


Dang right ! That pussum was back again last night , saving it to try the new toy on ! LOL Way to windy to sight it in yesterday . Wind plays hell with that tiny bullet !


----------



## tbone75

Just 50 more post to go !!


----------



## sachsmo

Chit,

I thought I spent too much time here


----------



## Cantdog

Wow..........Is it just my 'puter or is this site suddenly very different?????


----------



## tbone75

Not yer puter ! WOW , very different ! Guess maybe it just a color change ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Not yer puter ! WOW , very different ! Guess maybe it just a color change ?



Don't know. 
Looks the same to me. 
No sigs and such.


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Chit,
> 
> I thought I spent too much time here


Chit , you hardly ever show up !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Wow..........Is it just my 'puter or is this site suddenly very different?????


 Sure is a BIG question mark ya got there ! LOL 

You need to put sumpin RED in there !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Don't know.
> Looks the same to me.
> No sigs and such.


You must be blind er sumpin ? LOL Guess maybe the phone thingy didn't change ??


----------



## tbone75

Yep , just getting muh post count up ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Should be able to come up with some more BS ta post ? Wife says I am full of chit , always talkin out muh azz !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Big change alright! I think I remember these colors from a big change it went through 5 - 6 years back, didn`t last long back then either.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Rain went just North of me yesterday , body stihl didn't like it . LOL Hope to feel better today ? No rain spected for a few days !


Mine ( especially back) doesn't like this cooler weather!
Evening Folks! Site change was a bit of a shock when I logged on! Little girl colors for a Chainsaw Forum?! That's Par for today!!


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Chit , you hardly ever show up !


You musta gave up trying to get me riled up ! LOL Sorry , kinda hard to do , takes a lot to get me riled up bout much of anything . LOL


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Mine ( especially back) doesn't like this cooler weather!
> Evening Folks! Site change was a bit of a shock when I logged on! Little girl colors for a Chainsaw Forum?! That's Par for today!!


The cooler weather don't seem to change mine much ? Bout any change in the weather does till it settles down . Ol Arther has a lot to do with that chit ! Got that crap from neck to muh toes ! Sure worse since the doc took my Arther meds away ! But the heart being messed up now I can't have them no more , doc says they could make it worse . So I just gotta deal with it and go on livin a little slower . LOL Sure beats not livin !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been checking out all the threads going on on here, quite a few at the moment.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been checking out all the threads going on on here, quite a few at the moment.


Been checking out a few muhself. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Just caught before Page II........Phew!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Nother bump to keep it on top !

Morning guys !!


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> Chit , you hardly ever show up !




Let's just say I do more reading than postin' eh?


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Let's just say I do more reading than postin' eh?


Its your story . 

Just bout ready to start a fire here this morning ! Least its gonna warm back up for the weekend !


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Its your story .
> 
> Just bout ready to start a fire here this morning ! Least its gonna warm back up for the weekend !


Yah, still chilly here too! Not used to it yet! Had a small fire in the stove last night! Suppose to get down close to a frost tomorrow night!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Yah, still chilly here too! Not used to it yet! Had a small fire in the stove last night! Suppose to get down close to a frost tomorrow night!


Dang it ! Sure not ready for that yet !!


----------



## Cantdog

Page II again......(sigh)........got another full cord home and stacked today.......gotts to clean the chimney and the cookstove tomorrow..........freeze warning tomorrow night......house gonna require a little good old wood heat.....first fire of the season , on the mainland......had one last Sat afternoon/night and Sun out at the island....mostly to try out the new stove.....gonna try to go back out Fri evening fairly late...just before dark....I expect a coat will be in order!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

May get cool enough for a fire tonight, still too warm just now.


----------



## tbone75

Down in the 40s here again tonight , cold almost use a fire , but gonna hold off a little longer . Back up to 80 Sat , then another cool down and rain Sun.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am holding off also even though I have saved up a lot of ends off framing lumber for short burst fires.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am holding off also even though I have saved up a lot of ends off framing lumber for short burst fires.


That would be handy , sumpin to burn fer an hour or two then go out .


----------



## tbone75

I had to put a sweat shirt on today working down in the shop , just to chilly fer a t-shirt ! LOL Been ok if I moved faster , but that don't happen ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That would be handy , sumpin to burn fer an hour or two then go out .



Got a lot of light stuff, ends off framing lumber, cut up pallets and odds n ends off hardwood stair treads n risers etc. Start a fire and let it just burn out, havn`t done it yet but likely not really that far off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I had to put a sweat shirt on today working down in the shop , just to chilly fer a t-shirt ! LOL Been ok if I moved faster , but that don't happen ! LOL



I started my day with one on but it didn`t stay on long, half hour at work and it was off for the rest of the day.


----------



## Cantdog

Page II again.......bumpity bump..bump......


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers

Hard to keep this thing on page 1 any more !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Morning ASers
> 
> Hard to keep this thing on page 1 any more !



Yep..... forum must be picking up a bit, moving us along a little faster than the slackers are used to......


----------



## pioneerguy600

We need 10 or more posts per day to stay on page one safely, great day to be alive!!


----------



## tbone75

I need to come up with some more BS to get my 40,000 ! Just kinds slow these days. LOL


----------



## farrell

Morning fellers!


----------



## tbone75

Hey GooseButter ! LOL

One more bit of BS fer the post count !


----------



## farrell

Hey there SlugO!


----------



## sachsmo

27


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon bumpage !

26


----------



## tbone75

Nudder bump !

25


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Slackers.


----------



## Cantdog

Fit and split 3/4 of a cord today......in the tops now.......slow going....trucked home and stacked another 1/2 cord.......just about beer thirty for me.......then stihl gotta clean the chimney to the cookstove......hard freeze warning tonight......gonna want a small blaze......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl on page #1 !!

24


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> We need 10 or more posts per day to stay on page one safely, great day to be alive!!


Jerry, my Friend, used your AWESOME, 026 today getting a nice load of dead standing dead oak in the Town forest at the base of the Pine Hills! Beautiful woods!! Not a sound! Sassafrass, pines, silver maple and oaks! What a great woods! Huge little UvaUrsi berries, biggest I've ever seen! Love those woods! Feel more at home there than anywhere else! So peaceful!!
Thanks Jerry!! You are absolutely the very Best!!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Fit and split 3/4 of a cord today......in the tops now.......slow going....trucked home and stacked another 1/2 cord.......just about beer thirty for me.......then stihl gotta clean the chimney to the cookstove......hard freeze warning tonight......gonna want a small blaze......


Same here Robin,although won't be as chilly! Close though! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Jerry, my Friend, used your AWESOME, 026 today getting a nice load of dead standing dead oak in the Town forest at the base of the Pine Hills! Beautiful woods!! Not a sound! Sassafrass, pines, silver maple and oaks! What a great woods! Huge little UvaUrsi berries, biggest I've ever seen! Love those woods! Feel more at home there than anywhere else! So peaceful!!
> Thanks Jerry!! You are absolutely the very Best!!!



I have found many wooded areas that make me feel that way, 10 - 15 mins walk into the woods behind me and I am in one like that, big hardwood ridge stretches for 20 miles or more, very quiet there and its been made a Heritage Wilderness area, no cutting or gasoline powered equip allowed on it.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have found many wooded areas that make me feel that way, 10 - 15 mins walk into the woods behind me and I am in one like that, big hardwood ridge stretches for 20 miles or more, very quiet there and its been made a Heritage Wilderness area, no cutting or gasoline powered equip allowed on it.


Sounds like my kind of place ! Love being out in the woods like that too ! Just can't get to deep in there , to dumb to find my way back out ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Better keep track or I will loose myself ! LOL

22


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like my kind of place ! Love being out in the woods like that too ! Just can't get to deep in there , to dumb to find my way back out ! LOL



We follow that ridge back into the interior , 4 hrs hiking, paddling canoes and portage between lakes. Sure is peaceful back there. Only once in 15 years have I seen another living person while camping back there.


----------



## Scooterbum

Haven't been on in awhile, looks like the same ol' hardheads...............evening!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scooterbum said:


> Haven't been on in awhile, looks like the same ol' hardheads...............evening!!



Evening Scoot! Hope all is well with you. Been busy?


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> Haven't been on in awhile, looks like the same ol' hardheads...............evening!!


Why you ol phart , say hey over here but not over there !

Sure hope your doing well ! You really need to stop by much much more !!


----------



## tbone75

Only 20 more !! opcorn:


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' slackahZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning goobers !

Robin , you was way too early !!

19


----------



## Cantdog

Yep.... I was....now I'm late.....


----------



## tbone75

Tryin the lite side of AS like Danny said , sure don't seem no faster ? Maybe Danny is fulla chit ? 


18


----------



## tbone75

Gotta go into Coshocton today , get a new to me truck title put into the OLs name . The Ferd a coarse ! LOL The Dooge is in my name ! Why , just cause I guess ? LOL
If they was all in my name , would make me look like a used car salesman ! 


17


----------



## tbone75

Change it back to normal , just didn't seem any faster , plus its even uglier !

May just have to go back ta bed , just plain tired !

16 more post of BS to go !

What ? You guys think I was chittin you bout nothing but BS comes outta me ? 

May have been a couple useful post on the old AS ?

Really would like ta get back to doing something with saws ! And talking more saws , I fergot most of what I learnt the last 3 years !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hmm... I bet I get 16 posts of ranting after you get THIS box.


----------



## tbone75

You may get 16 boxes fulla chit , and I don't mean saw parts !

14


----------



## dancan

John said on the pig site the other day sumthing about not being able to find any more MiniMacs to fix up , sumthin bout needing a dozen for fixin .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John said on the pig site the other day sumthing about not being able to find any more MiniMacs to fix up , sumthin bout needing a dozen for fixin .


Danny , yer a real AZZ !! I mean that in the nicest way ! LMAO !!!


----------



## tbone75

You guys are sure slackin over here ! This thing will be on page 10 by the time the Pit Bull gets back !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only Husquevees running over in this thread, loud aint they??


----------



## farrell

Late night bump.....


----------



## dancan

Early mornin rollover ....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tune in to the Husquvee channel to hear >






















silence!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice weekend for a boatride up to the camp, got more stuff to do up there.


----------



## tbone75

Morning whats left of the ASers !


----------



## tbone75

Down to the wire , only 10 post to go !


----------



## tbone75

Dang slackers , no post fer hours !!

9


----------



## tbone75

Got to hear a saw run today ! It was even one of mine ! Been least a week since I even heard one run ! Been even longer since I got to run one ! I don't count tuning one in a log ! Done very very little of that even ! Just plain sad !!

8


----------



## tbone75

Guess no body else wants to say hi round here today ! Just the lone Slug !


7


----------



## tbone75

Dang it , running out of BS to type !

6


----------



## tbone75

Five !


----------



## tbone75

4


----------



## tbone75

3


----------



## tbone75

2


----------



## tbone75

1


----------



## tbone75

Here it is , 40,000 post of 99.999% BS !!

There was that one tinny bit of good info , somewhere ?


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like my kind of place ! Love being out in the woods like that too ! Just can't get to deep in there , to dumb to find my way back out ! LOL


40,000

congratulation,

Hope I die before 6000


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> 40,000
> 
> congratulation,
> 
> Hope I die before 6000


Better quit now before its too late !! Yer almost there !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John. 
Congrats!!!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Here it is , 40,000 post of 99.999% BS !!
> 
> There was that one tinny bit of good info , somewhere ?


Good Going MY Man!!!


----------



## tbone75

Thanks guys ! Never dreamed I could even post that much two finger typing on dial up internet no longer than I have been on here ! LMAO !!!

Plus another 10,000 post over there !!


----------



## sachsmo

tbone75 said:


> Better quit now before its too late !! Yer almost there !!




Taint worried.

They say ; "only the good die young"

Reckon I'll be around fer awhile eh?


Again,


Congratulations!


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Taint worried.
> 
> They say ; "only the good die young"
> 
> Reckon I'll be around fer awhile eh?
> 
> 
> Again,
> 
> 
> Congratulations!


I hope yer around a long time yet !

Thanks !!


----------



## dancan

Hey John Congrats !!!!
Sorry I couldn't get back to you earlier but my pm thing is messed up and no workie .
I don't have any MiniMacs left 
I'm sure one of the members here could send you the six that you need


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John Congrats !!!!
> Sorry I couldn't get back to you earlier but my pm thing is messed up and no workie .
> I don't have any MiniMacs left
> I'm sure one of the members here could send you the six that you need


If they do , I will send them all right to you , highly insured !


----------



## Cantdog

Congrats John you'll be out past Niko soon.........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Congrats John you'll be out past Niko soon.........


Thanks Robin ! Not much chance of me catching Niko ! LOL Not on here nuff any more ! Year ago I may had a chance !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Congrats John! on making the 40,000 post level.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Congrats John! on making the 40,000 post level.


Thanks Jerry , to bad its mostly BS ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

BS makes up a lot of posts on here but you keep the thread afloat. Don`t know what we would do without you....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I gotta do something other than just sit on muh azz all the time ! LOL Been way way to much of that lately ! I have did a little the past week , not much , but more than I have been ! Just have to get up and moving more , this sitting round is not good fer a body at all ! Gotta find a way to get up and going !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t know what I would do if I couldn`t do a days work every day. I go stir crazy when away on vacation.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t know what I would do if I couldn`t do a days work every day. I go stir crazy when away on vacation.


You can't get use to it !! But you just have to deal with it . No reason to get mad bout it , nothing you can do. Just find ways around it . LOL Sure taking me longer this time ?? But you also can NEVER give up !! There is a way !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I won`t ever give up until I no longer can draw a breath. Never missed a days work as long as I wake up. I go to work to get a rest!!..LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I won`t ever give up until I no longer can draw a breath. Never missed a days work as long as I wake up. I go to work to get a rest!!..LOL


Sounds like my vacations ! Had to go back to work to rest up ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all.


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob .
This the Husqvarnia thread ??,,, sure is slack .


----------



## Cantdog

Quieter than a Stihl with a bad ign......Page II bump/lunch break.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl with bad ignition.. that's most of 'em isn't it?


----------



## tbone75

Morning goobers !

Some how this didn't post this morning ? Stihl sitting down here ?


----------



## tbone75

Guess it did that time, WTF ????


----------



## tbone75

May have kept it off page II !!

Least my puter don't act slower than a Slug over here !


----------



## farrell

Evening fellars!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Quieter than a Hooskie verner collection , non starters are they.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not a sound out of those Hooskies, owners even stopped pulling them over, exercise of futility.


----------



## tbone75

GN bump !


----------



## Cantdog

GM Bump!!! Hey John!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all.


----------



## redtractor

Google makes it's name into goofy pics to represent different events. For the 1st day of autumn. it shows trees with no leaves. Sad to say, the artist must think that its normal for every tree to be butchered when trimmed, just like too many people already think.


----------



## tbone75

Real late today !

Already lunch time !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Its ok


----------



## tbone75

Gotta keep this thread on top ! Least on page 1 . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good evening slacckkeerrs!!


----------



## Cantdog

Evening Jerry and All....


----------



## dancan

Tbone needs a MiniMac for fixin real bad evening bump.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Tbone needs a MiniMac for fixin real bad evening bump.



Grab that one off KIJIJI along with the other 3, the Echo top handle is worth what they are asking for all 4 of those saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been slaccking, spending time researching another North trip.


----------



## tbone75

I can see I will have to fill a shoe box to mail to Danny !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I can see I will have to fill a shoe box to mail to Danny !!



You sure you don't want to try a flaming paper bag on his door step instead???


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> You sure you don't want to try a flaming paper bag on his door step instead???


He wants to but afraid he cant run away...may get stuck right there on the porch resting. Talk about awkward.


----------



## tbone75

Maybe I could pay someone else to do it ? Flaming bag of very wet dog poop sounds like a good idea ! X-Large bag !!


----------



## farrell

Morning kids & seniors!


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon fellers


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Evening


----------



## farrell

Afternoon


----------



## pioneerguy600

Evening!!


----------



## cheeves

Evening!! Just got done working out with the x27 Fiska's, and my, I think, 7lb. Stanley. Had to take a break from cleaning this old 200 year old house for refinance mortgage inspector tomorrow morning! Luckily have an apt with my buddy to check out Anequs's Tacoma! Had the frame replaced by Toyota a few years ago for Zip and I think it may have loosened up a bit! Too many rattles for my taste in this rig!
Rain tomorrow. Tropical system coming up the coast. At least not a hurricane, which we're way over do for!
Head feels better after that whack I took a few days ago! Can't remember the last time! Need to get a hard hat!!


----------



## dancan

Bump for the evening crowd.
I'll chip in some $$ to help out with the shipping costs to get MiniMacs to John.
He needs them saws really bad but is too proud to ask .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I couldn`t give away the MiniMacs I had around here so I crushed them. Shouldn`t be too hard to find some more but it would be more expedient if the guys over State side could round up a few. I would chuck some funds their way!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Evening!! Just got done working out with the x27 Fiska's, and my, I think, 7lb. Stanley. Had to take a break from cleaning this old 200 year old house for refinance mortgage inspector tomorrow morning! Luckily have an apt with my buddy to check out Anequs's Tacoma! Had the frame replaced by Toyota a few years ago for Zip and I think it may have loosened up a bit! Too many rattles for my taste in this rig!
> Rain tomorrow. Tropical system coming up the coast. At least not a hurricane, which we're way over do for!
> Head feels better after that whack I took a few days ago! Can't remember the last time! Need to get a hard hat!!



Hard hats are a savior when working the woods. Did you get whacked hard?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back from page 2


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Back from page 2



Is that the same as "Back From The Future"????? Hey Unc!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning bump! John musta got lost again or he has slowed down even more cause of the temp drop.


----------



## tbone75

You two Nadians better watch what ya wish for !! I got yer addresses !! And got some chit to send that way right now ! Be real easy to add a FEW things to that box !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning bump! John musta got lost again or he has slowed down even more cause of the temp drop.


Yep , slackin again ! To many car repairs yesterday ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just plain slackin today , haven't moved much . Car fixin kinna put a hurt on me . LOL Just starting to get moving .

Looks like I may go shopping at wally world in just a bit. Least the OL wants to go . Maybe ??


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hard hats are a savior when working the woods. Did you get whacked hard?


Pretty good one. Bled some and got a lump. Feels OK now and all scabbed up. Smarted me up I hope!


----------



## cheeves

Supposed to be pouring right now but nothing!! Even went out and split some with the Mauls. ? in a bit for awhile by the looks of Noaa.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Pretty good one. Bled some and got a lump. Feels OK now and all scabbed up. Smarted me up I hope!


 Unfortunate! I have been saved at least 2 different times by my hardhat taking the brunt of the impact, both times the suspension has torn completely through 3 or more of the suspension points in the hat. Both times I got to walk away unassisted but looking back I should have seen a doctor or other medical personnel. I had CFS fluid dripping from my nose for a couple days after the impact. Twice I have been hit in the face hard enough to fracture my facial bones over my sinus cavities, a hardhat would not have helped on those occasions.


----------



## dancan

Hey guys , John also needs a few ProMac 610's , I'll chip in on the shipping for them as well .


----------



## dancan

I know Jerry will chip in as well so let's all do the right thing and help a fellow member out


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I know Jerry will chip in as well so let's all do the right thing and help a fellow member out


 Yes sir! Always ready to help out a fellow member in need!!


----------



## tbone75

If you two Nadians were a little closer I would visit you guys late some night !


----------



## Cantdog

GM..... Page II bump!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning bump!


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you were closer to us John we would keep you busy fixin MiniMacs and Stihl 020`s.


----------



## tbone75

Nudder morning bump !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you were closer to us John we would keep you busy fixin MiniMacs and Stihl 020`s.


Just plain MEEN & EVIL !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just plain MEEN & EVIL !!



Jim says he could find some MiniMac parts to help you along. Guess he still has some stashed in the attic of his new shop. They are a nice and light chainsaw, easy for you to work with...


----------



## pioneerguy600

That rteminds me, Calvin will be bringing his Homelite XL2 over soon, for its annual checkup before he cuts up 6 cord of hardwood for next years fuel wood...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jim says he could find some MiniMac parts to help you along. Guess he still has some stashed in the attic of his new shop. They are a nice and light chainsaw, easy for you to work with...


You guys are just dirty,meen,nasty and evil !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That rteminds me, Calvin will be bringing his Homelite XL2 over soon, for its annual checkup before he cuts up 6 cord of hardwood for next years fuel wood...


XL2 to do all that !! OMG !! LMAO !!


----------



## dancan

It's ok John , I'll ask them for you .
Folks , John is just too bashfull to ask so I will for him , he's in the need big time for a 1/2 dozen XL1's and XL2's both so same as before , Jerry and I will help out on the shipping .
You guys that sent me replies on the miniMac and ProMacs 610's for John got to send me a pm with your pp addy's so we can send you some funds .
I forgot , special thanks to the Aussies for the offers but I think the shipping would be a bit too much , I guess we'll wait for something a little more rare .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> XL2 to do all that !! OMG !! LMAO !!


 
That guy has cut his wood up every year, for more than 22 years with that sam,e saw. He won`t listen to me and use a bigger saw or even a newer saw of around the same weight with more power and better AV on it. Its still in good shape but has a lot of hours on it. I have replaced the airfilter foam, sparkplugs and done a carb kit rebuild over the years but nothing mechanically. I always true up the bar and sharpen the chain. He always tells me it cuts like the devil for a few hours when I give it back to him each year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It's ok John , I'll ask them for you .
> Folks , John is just too bashfull to ask so I will for him , he's in the need big time for a 1/2 dozen XL1's and XL2's both so same as before , Jerry and I will help out on the shipping .
> You guys that sent me replies on the miniMac and ProMacs 610's for John got to send me a pm with your pp addy's so we can send you some funds .
> I forgot , special thanks to the Aussies for the offers but I think the shipping would be a bit too much , I guess we'll wait for something a little more rare .



Let me know as soon as anyone steps up to help out.


----------



## dancan

Soon as I get the pp addys , John will be busy real soon LOL
Something for him to do over these upcoming winter months .... Plenty to do ....


----------



## SawTroll

No fights going on by now, except maybe the ol' MS261 vs. 346xp/550xp one - lost interest in that one a while ago, as the answers are just too obvious....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> It's ok John , I'll ask them for you .
> Folks , John is just too bashfull to ask so I will for him , he's in the need big time for a 1/2 dozen XL1's and XL2's both so same as before , Jerry and I will help out on the shipping .
> You guys that sent me replies on the miniMac and ProMacs 610's for John got to send me a pm with your pp addy's so we can send you some funds .
> I forgot , special thanks to the Aussies for the offers but I think the shipping would be a bit too much , I guess we'll wait for something a little more rare .


Its OK Danny , I have 3-4 of them XL2s already ! And they run ! 

Any more of dat chit shows up , it will be headed to Nadia !!


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> No fights going on by now, except maybe the ol' MS261 vs. 346xp/550xp one - lost interest in that one a while ago, as the answers are just too obvious....


May just have to take what ya can get ! LOL


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> May just have to take what ya can get ! LOL



Well, I'm not really in the mood for a fight anyway!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning bump. Off to move firewood.


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers !!


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning bump. Off to move firewood.





tbone75 said:


> Morning ASers !!



Good belated morning in the "fight club"!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got the wood moved over and stacked inside, woodhouse is full to the brim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hi Nikko. Hope you are feeling well, how is your mobility coming along.?


----------



## tbone75

Slacker checking in ! 

Pit Bull is away , we better keep this thing on page one ! He may be checking in on us tomorrow !


----------



## pioneerguy600

It`s been a very active day for me, moving all that wood has left me feeling a bit tired. May pack it in early tonight to get some extra shuteye, got to be up early and head off to the back woods lakes.


----------



## tbone75

You have a fun trip Jerry !!

Morning the rest of ya slackers !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl slackin in here ! better get off yer azzes SLACKERS !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Dan....I was cleaning out the shop yesterday and found some pieces of magnesium you were wondering about....yellow...small? Should I get them boxed up and send them to Ohier?


----------



## dancan

Wouldn't want to disappoint John , give him something to do


----------



## tbone75

Ya buncha bungholes ! I get any of them little yeller smelly parts , yous all getting SLIMED !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Ya buncha bungholes ! I get any of them little yeller smelly parts , yous all getting SLIMED !!


Got a ring of salt around the perimeter ...I'm ready!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Got a ring of salt around the perimeter ...I'm ready!


Well chit !!


----------



## dancan

OK folks , time for another round of kindness and giving , John sent me a pm looking for 10-10's , he needs 7 of these Macs so same deal as before , pm me for his address and send me your pp addy so We can help differ some of the shippyng costs if money is tight .


----------



## farrell

Afternoon crew!


----------



## pioneerguy600

What a day! Every day should be like this, best temp, clear sky, bright sun and little wind made for excellent paddling.


----------



## dancan

You're right , every bit as nice today as the best day of this summer


----------



## cheeves

dancan said:


> You're right , every bit as nice today as the best day of this summer


It was too down to Lee's GTG!!! Absolutely incredible collection of BIG older chainsaws!! You have to se it to believe it!! Three sides of a big garage with all the shelves full of huge chainsaws!! 5 or more 111 Johnny's. Mac's of every description in multiples of 6's and 8's. Pioneer's, and all the old Big Homelite's in Multiples!! Plus an attic full and a beautifully built shed about 12x16, with the largest two men saws ever made!! Just mind boggling!!
Best small saw.... Jerry's 026 hands down! But Robin's 268 was a bit smoother and more powerful of Rattler's! But in all honesty his is older. My 262 held it's own against Spike's converted 257/262. But his was on it's first tank of gas!! Mine is 4 years old!
All and all a great day!! But I left my Dolkita down there which gives me an excuse to shoot back down tomorrow morning!!
Robin and Spike have a ride home!! Robin left me in the dust!! Will have a heckuva time getting thru Boston!! Lot of traffic coming up from the Cape on 3A!! Spike's headed up 495 which is better! But will be congested getting on the Pike!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You're right , every bit as nice today as the best day of this summer



And no flies!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 2


----------



## dancan

Where ?


----------



## tbone75

Morning bump !


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon bump !


----------



## tbone75

You guys get any SLACKER gonna have ta call ya all SLUGS !!


----------



## tbone75

That does it !

Ya buncha dang SLUGS !!


----------



## cheeves

dancan said:


> OK folks , time for another round of kindness and giving , John sent me a pm looking for 10-10's , he needs 7 of these Macs so same deal as before , pm me for his address and send me your pp addy so We can help differ some of the shippyng costs if money is tight .


10-10 is one of my old time favorite saws!! 3.5 cu I think! But they cut!!! Thumb gets sore from pushing the oiler!! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys get any SLACKER gonna have ta call ya all SLUGS !!



Where is our Pit Bull? Did he make it back from Lee`s GTG?


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Mac 10-10 was my uncles fav saw also, contankerous beasts but he could keep em running in some form or another. I kept my distance from them til I was past 30 , they fell out of favor before that....LOL


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Mac 10-10 was my uncles fav saw also, contankerous beasts but he could keep em running in some form or another. I kept my distance from them til I was past 30 , they fell out of favor before that....LOL


The Horizontal Monster!!
I swear my ears still ring from running that Dang saw!! But they would cut some wood!!!


----------



## tbone75

Only thing I can say bout a Mac is Yac ! LOL One of the few I just don't like .


----------



## Icehouse

Tsk, tsk, tsk, page 2 again


----------



## tbone75

Morning ya buncha SLUGS , cept Icehouse ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where is our Pit Bull? Did he make it back from Lee`s GTG?




I made it back but took a day longer than I planned....didn't surprise me much...I was behind schedule right from the git go.....great time.... big wood......again no surprise as Lee has almost nothing but big saws....kinda had to hunt for something an 18 or 20 would cut through. Traffic leaving was just crazy. Wish Ron had come along...he would have loved all the old junk...amazingly I didn't return with more saws than I left with....but did get a super deal from spike60 on four brand new bars...18" X .058 all large mount Husky...two Oregon Pro Match branded, two Husky branded...same Oregon bars.......$20 each.......sporran nearly sprang open!!!..LOL!!


----------



## Icehouse

tbone75 said:


> Morning ya buncha SLUGS , cept Icehouse ! LOL


Thanks John, how you doing?


----------



## tbone75

Icehouse said:


> Thanks John, how you doing?


Hanging in there ! LOL Just slow as a half froze Slug ! LOL


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> I made it back but took a day longer than I planned....didn't surprise me much...I was behind schedule right from the git go.....great time.... big wood......again no surprise as Lee has almost nothing but big saws....kinda had to hunt for something an 18 or 20 would cut through. Traffic leaving was just crazy. Wish Ron had come along...he would have loved all the old junk...amazingly I didn't return with more saws than I left with....but did get a super deal from spike60 on four brand new bars...18" X .058 all large mount Husky...two Oregon Pro Match branded, two Husky branded...same Oregon bars.......$20 each.......sporran nearly sprang open!!!..LOL!!


Saw you off in the distance! No way was I going to catch you! Knew you were going to have a ***** of a ride home! At the rotary over the Bridge went home thru the woods, Bourne Rd. Got back on at Beaver Dam Rd. No problem. But from the look of the bumper to bumper traffic knew it would be stop and go after Rockland!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I made it back but took a day longer than I planned....didn't surprise me much...I was behind schedule right from the git go.....great time.... big wood......again no surprise as Lee has almost nothing but big saws....kinda had to hunt for something an 18 or 20 would cut through. Traffic leaving was just crazy. Wish Ron had come along...he would have loved all the old junk...amazingly I didn't return with more saws than I left with....but did get a super deal from spike60 on four brand new bars...18" X .058 all large mount Husky...two Oregon Pro Match branded, two Husky branded...same Oregon bars.......$20 each.......sporran nearly sprang open!!!..LOL!!



Happy to hear you had a good time and made it back safely, an extra day never hurts , work will still be there til you get back. Too bad Ron didn`t go along just for company and he would have liked seeing all those old saws. I dislike traffic as much as anyone but it seems when I am Stateside traffic follows me around. That was a real good deal on those bars but I have nothing that they would fit....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Little action on here today ! Guess I will upgrade ya back to SLACKERS !


----------



## dancan

A big thanks to you guys that stepped up to the call for macs for John , just remember to use a fake name and address so John can't send you any money for the saws that he needs .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I found 2 of them here in my neighborhood , we can add them to the others, be nice to find at least 6 of em. John should be able to make a hundred off all of them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I found 2 of them here in my neighborhood , we can add them to the others, be nice to find at least 6 of em. John should be able to make a hundred off all of them.


You twos is gonna get SLIMED !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Happy to hear you had a good time and made it back safely, an extra day never hurts , work will still be there til you get back. Too bad Ron didn`t go along just for company and he would have liked seeing all those old saws. I dislike traffic as much as anyone but it seems when I am Stateside traffic follows me around. That was a real good deal on those bars but I have nothing that they would fit....LOL



He had some that fit your brand of saws too....


----------



## tbone75

GN bump , slackers !


----------



## dancan

MiniMac Morning rollover for John .


----------



## Stihl 041S

One for the Big Kahuna!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers !

I see I am gonna have to catch a couple skunks to send N.E. !!


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## tbone75

Almost lunch time bump !


----------



## cheeves

More rain here today than yesterday! Right off the ocean! Need the rain though!!
Old timers used to say if the swamps were full of water by snow season then you'd have a lot of snow!


----------



## Icehouse

cheeves said:


> More rain here today than yesterday! Right off the ocean! Need the rain though!!
> Old timers used to say if the swamps were full of water by snow season then you'd have a lot of snow!


We don't need any more moisture today, had plenty yesterday, plus two hail storms that left the ground white for awhile, hate that color this early.


----------



## tbone75

After lunch bump !


----------



## Icehouse

Not again page two.


----------



## tbone75

Icehouse said:


> Not again page two.


 
Buncha Slugs again today , aint they ! 
Bet they try to say they was workin er sumpin !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> He had some that fit your brand of saws too....



If I put a few more saws together I will need more bars fer them, then more chains fer the bars, then more oil fer the chains n more mix fer the engines.....LOL
Guess I better not build no more saws, gots way too many now!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Great day it was. Newly filed out chain cut much better, must keep it away from the kids!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Buncha Slugs again today , aint they !
> Bet they try to say they was workin er sumpin !



Yeah, some of us still put in a day.


----------



## Icehouse

tbone75 said:


> Buncha Slugs again today , aint they !
> Bet they try to say they was workin er sumpin !


Well they might be you never know, if I'm around I'll try and help out, see ya.


----------



## Cantdog

Got a full 8 at the "Copper Mine"....went to the wood lot put on a full half cord of fit and split, brought it home and stacked it.......beer thirty.............


----------



## Cantdog

Getting late.....morn'likely my last bump tonight.........carry on....


----------



## tbone75

May be my last bump tonight ? 

I do hope it is !! Sure be nice to sleep ! But if not I will see what I can do . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Just caught it.....one more post and we would have been page IIing it again!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Just caught it.....one more post and we would have been page IIing it again!!!!


It happens.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Happens all too often these days, what! No firewood being burned?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Happens all too often these days, what! No firewood being burned?


Real possible in the next couple days ! Wasn't real sure I was gonna make to Oct. before I had to light a fire !! Was hoping to make it till Nov ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Morning kids!


Kids ?

Guess that makes you the baby !

How ya doin Willy !!


----------



## cheeves

Afternoon! Rains finally letting up! Got more in the last three days than in the past 2 months! Rain soaked right down to the bottom pieces in the stacked piles. Haven't covered them yet.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> If I put a few more saws together I will need more bars fer them, then more chains fer the bars, then more oil fer the chains n more mix fer the engines.....LOL
> Guess I better not build no more saws, gots way too many now!!


But they are the Best! Your 026 was the best runnin' small saw at Lee's. Ones that ran anyway!!
Mostly they were HUMUNGOS!!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> But they are the Best! Your 026 was the best runnin' small saw at Lee's. Ones that ran anyway!!
> Mostly they were HUMUNGOS!!


He don't seem to like anything under 100cc ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Gonna try to help the OL split some wood when she gets home ?
She may tell me to go sit down too ? LOL
Just so thankful I have a woman like her ! Not sure why she likes me so well ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

One more bump before I play in the wood pile !


----------



## tbone75

Buncha SLUGS !

Nudder bump so the Pit Bull don't yell to loud !


----------



## Icehouse

Saved by the bell, have a good night, and a better weekend.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all.


----------



## tbone75

Morning !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> But they are the Best! Your 026 was the best runnin' small saw at Lee's. Ones that ran anyway!!
> Mostly they were HUMUNGOS!!



Uncle Lee is kinda dedicated to the biggest saws out there for his collection. For average wood cutting duties I prefer the smallest saw that will give me good results. The 044/ MS440 class 70 cc saws are about as big of saws as I need for cutting duties around here. The 070 and 090`s don`t see much cutting time.


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time slackers !


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time slackers !


----------



## Stihl 041S

On the deck. 
Back to the top.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Early evening bump!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Gonna try to help the OL split some wood when she gets home ?
> She may tell me to go sit down too ? LOL
> Just so thankful I have a woman like her ! Not sure why she likes me so well ? LOL


Me too with Anequs!!
Really hard worker this one! Ancestor's have fought in every War this Country has ever been in including King Philip's War!!


----------



## tbone75

Late evening bump !

Robin may be at a safety meeting tonight ? LOL Bet hes gonna be real safe too ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got some saws ready to go out n cut up some tree trunks into fit up wood for a friends Wood Chief.


----------



## tbone75

Last bump fer me tonight , tired and hurting . Think its TIME !


----------



## Icehouse

Brought back from never land, have a good Saturday


----------



## tbone75

Thanks fer the help Chris !

Morning ya slackers and slugs !


----------



## Icehouse

Morning John, back to 1st page, good day all


----------



## tbone75

Checking in , seems not many are ! SLUGS ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Afternoon fellas!

Just sitting here in my tree stand waiting for bullwinkle to come by.........


----------



## Icehouse

farrell said:


> Afternoon fellas!
> 
> Just sitting here in my tree stand waiting for bullwinkle to come by.........


How hard is it to get a moose tag in Pa. We have 30 tags on a drawing, available in this area, also a few cow tags available.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Made lots of sawdust and a pile of firewood blocks. All saws worked the way they should, cut for hours and only shut off for refuelling, took 5 and rotated them out as each tank emptied. Had two able chuckers with me, they be very tired by 5 o`clock.


----------



## tbone75

Late night , early morning bump !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> How hard is it to get a moose tag in Pa. We have 30 tags on a drawing, available in this area, also a few cow tags available.


I got a Model 71 with history I'd love to get a moose or elk with. 
How you been?
Haven't conversed in a while.


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> I got a Model 71 with history I'd love to get a moose or elk with.
> How you been?
> Haven't conversed in a while.


Been real good for an old fart. You must have a .348, that was the gun I wanted to buy as a teenager but got talked into a .308 model 99 Savage. Sure wish I would have got that 71, now they're hard to find. More later.


----------



## dancan

Allrighty guys , ole T-Bone was sayin on the pig site that he needed some Craftman or McCullough whackers to help out his neighbours kids so they have summer work , he needs a dozen of these so send me or Jerry a pm and we'll help out on the shipping .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did those MiniMacs get shipped out yet?


----------



## tbone75

I see them dang Nadians are stihl at it !! They need some dead skunks sent to them , air mail !!


----------



## farmrboy

Time for a bump and get a load of round bales from the neighbor. Gonna try to get a trailer load of wood split this afternoon so there's heat for the house for a while.. After surgery Friday, won't be getting much of anything done for 6 weeks


----------



## farrell

Icehouse said:


> How hard is it to get a moose tag in Pa. We have 30 tags on a drawing, available in this area, also a few cow tags available.


Very difficult!

Only one tag a lifetime


----------



## tbone75

farmrboy said:


> Time for a bump and get a load of round bales from the neighbor. Gonna try to get a trailer load of wood split this afternoon so there's heat for the house for a while.. After surgery Friday, won't be getting much of anything done for 6 weeks


Hope everything goes well for ya !!


----------



## farrell

Woodin........


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Very difficult!
> 
> Only one tag a lifetime


I didn't know they even had any over there ! LOL Must be a very small spot for them ?


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> I see them dang Nadians are stihl at it !! They need some dead skunks sent to them , air mail !!


Danny needs least 2 , one wrong side out !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Woodin........


That one saw sure looks familiar ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> I didn't know they even had any over there ! LOL Must be a very small spot for them ?


We dont........maybe in zoos or parks?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That one saw sure looks familiar ! LOL


Yep 346 ran good today! 

See how long thread tape works?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Yep 346 ran good today!
> 
> See how long thread tape works?


Just needs that little tiny tensioner thing put in there to hold the screw I think . I had to put a new one in my big Kita carb . Lost it when I took the screw clear out . Didn't know it had one till I looked it up . LOL Little over a buck fer it .


----------



## Icehouse

farrell said:


> Very difficult!
> 
> Only one tag a lifetime


Idaho is sorta the same way, one bull tag per life time, but you can then draw for a cow tag one per life, the cow tag is almost impossible to get.


tbone75 said:


> I didn't know they even had any over there ! LOL Must be a very small spot for them ?


I too was surprised that Pa. had any moose, how big are they. A good bull here is 48 to 50 inches, with 16 inch paddles and sometimes palmated eye guards.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just needs that little tiny tensioner thing put in there to hold the screw I think . I had to put a new one in my big Kita carb . Lost it when I took the screw clear out . Didn't know it had one till I looked it up . LOL Little over a buck fer it .


Yep that's what Jimmy said too


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did those MiniMacs get shipped out yet?



As far as I know , John should see them any time now , cost me a small mint to send 
After they show up the ProMacs shouldn't be far behind .


----------



## dancan

farmrboy said:


> Time for a bump and get a load of round bales from the neighbor. Gonna try to get a trailer load of wood split this afternoon so there's heat for the house for a while.. After surgery Friday, won't be getting much of anything done for 6 weeks



Yup , we know all about recovery time ......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> As far as I know , John should see them any time now , cost me a small mint to send
> After they show up the ProMacs shouldn't be far behind .


Just seen a skunk today ! But ya may have to settle for a wrong side out pussum ? May be just a little missing , buzzards were hungry . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That one saw sure looks familiar ! LOL



I can`t see them! I found out I could block all picts of orange t---s ,er I mean orange objects.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

My chuckers were totally swamped today, couldn`t keep up with the 044 / 046 hybrid. Its way faster than the mighty 038 Magnum!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bottom of page 2!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Idaho is sorta the same way, one bull tag per life time, but you can then draw for a cow tag one per life, the cow tag is almost impossible to get.
> 
> I too was surprised that Pa. had any moose, how big are they. A good bull here is 48 to 50 inches, with 16 inch paddles and sometimes palmated eye guards.


We only have elk. Hard to get a tag but very high success rate.


----------



## tbone75

I was even slacking here yesterday ?

Morning !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nothing but slacckkeers over here, I work all day and can`t post while all the slacckkeerrs zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nothing but slacckkeers over here, I work all day and can`t post while all the slacckkeerrs zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!


Who you tryin ta chit , you was having fun all day !


----------



## farrell

Morning crew!


----------



## tbone75

Getting close to lunch bump .


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah.......I'll give it a lunch time bump....then back to The Copper Mine"


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah.......I'll give it a lunch time bump....then back to The Copper Mine"


Bout time you helped out ! LOL

Get back to work !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Morning All.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Morning All.



Morning, its evening!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Who you tryin ta chit , you was having fun all day !



I had more fun than my chuckers did. They are all stiffened up today, all complainin bout stiff muscles in their back and arms....LOL

I had almost forgot how much fun bucking with my hybrids is!!.


----------



## Stihl 041S

V


pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning, its evening!


not in my world!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Mongo don't know night from day ! 

Mongo bassackerds !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had more fun than my chuckers did. They are all stiffened up today, all complainin bout stiff muscles in their back and arms....LOL
> 
> I had almost forgot how much fun bucking with my hybrids is!!.


Better take it easy on yer help , could tell ya shove it ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Mongo don't know night from day !
> 
> Mongo bassackerds !


Well Daaaaa....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well Daaaaa....


I stihl member working night shift ! YAK !! LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey John !!
Don't forget to let us know when the minimacs and promacs that you wanted start rollin in from the post office , should be handy 2 dozen of them from what I counted .
A big thanks to all you guys that gave !!!!


----------



## dancan

Maybe you can have a gtg and get the guys to build you more shelves in the camper


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Better take it easy on yer help , could tell ya shove it ! LOL


 It was one of them ,get er done jobs. No time fer slacckkin or slacckkeerrs. Had 6 cord that needed chunkin up and just the weekend to get er done in. Least now my friend Tom will have winters wood.


----------



## cheeves

Evening!! Cut down a white pine we planted out here in the right of way when it was just three feet high. Was 14's at the base when I cut it down with Jerry's 026! Hated to do it but it was getting too big and too close to the house and driveway. Don't like cutting down green trees anymore! Cut enough down years ago!
Beautiful day today!! Could take this all year round! Great air! Split some locust this afternoon! Splits nice green, especially after a few days of rain! Smells like bananas!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John !!
> Don't forget to let us know when the minimacs and promacs that you wanted start rollin in from the post office , should be handy 2 dozen of them from what I counted .
> A big thanks to all you guys that gave !!!!


Believe me , YOU will know !! 

Just follow yer nose !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Maybe you can have a gtg and get the guys to build you more shelves in the camper


Great idea Danny ! Hope you can make it too !!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Evening!! Cut down a white pine we planted out here in the right of way when it was just three feet high. Was 14's at the base when I cut it down with Jerry's 026! Hated to do it but it was getting too big and too close to the house and driveway. Don't like cutting down green trees anymore! Cut enough down years ago!
> Beautiful day today!! Could take this all year round! Great air! Split some locust this afternoon! Splits nice green, especially after a few days of rain! Smells like bananas!!


Rain all day here ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Evening!! Cut down a white pine we planted out here in the right of way when it was just three feet high. Was 14's at the base when I cut it down with Jerry's 026! Hated to do it but it was getting too big and too close to the house and driveway. Don't like cutting down green trees anymore! Cut enough down years ago!
> Beautiful day today!! Could take this all year round! Great air! Split some locust this afternoon! Splits nice green, especially after a few days of rain! Smells like bananas!!



Was one of those best fall weather days one could hope for here. Absolutely gorgeous, sun, temp and clean air smell and feel, trees turning color and all!!


----------



## tbone75

Had some thunder boomers go through and some real heavy rain just a bit ago !


----------



## dancan

Thunder boomers ,you gots as gas ???


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Thunder boomers ,you gots as gas ???


Always ! LOL The thunder wasn't as noisy as me , plus had some bright lights . Don't want no bright lights when I make thunder !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I heard those KA-BOOMS all the way up here, now where did I leave my gas mask??


----------



## tbone75

Calm and quiet here now . LOL Even see a little sun shine out there , but none of that will last long today ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Lunch time bump....wild and windy today at the "Copper Mine"......rain tonight and tomorrah.....


----------



## tbone75

Rain just started here . Looks like it may rain all week . Dang stuff needs to stop for a few days so I can get my wood in here ! Not going to run out , just want it all done . LOL


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Rain just started here . Looks like it may rain all week . Dang stuff needs to stop for a few days so I can get my wood in here ! Not going to run out , just want it all done . LOL


Rain started here. Big dark clouds. Was over in Raynham working wood, and got too stormy so bailed out. Winds picked up too. Calling for rain at least until tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl raining here ! Went and started a small fire just to get things dried up in the basement .
Cool damp and me don't get along very well . LOL


cheeves said:


> Rain started here. Big dark clouds. Was over in Raynham working wood, and got too stormy so bailed out. Winds picked up too. Calling for rain at least until tomorrow.


You likely need a little break any way ! Dang wood machine you are ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a great day here, nice sunshine and moderate temps make for a very good day, hardly a breeze either.


----------



## dancan

Yup , nice big day here , even got a chance to do a service call on a golf course , Robin's rain tomorrow up here with the possibility of thunder and lightning as well .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had hoped to work outside today but it was not to be, installing hard tile indoors instead. Needed the dump truck to bring me gravel to infill around the conc forms for the walkways n patio`s but the truck is fubared.


----------



## tbone75

Little bit of action in here tonight ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Little bit of action in here tonight ! LOL



Very little, almost tumbleweed territory.


----------



## tbone75

OK , slight bit more action than what it has been ! 

Least its not Slug slow ! LOL


----------



## farmrboy

Got 6 1/2 hrs to sleep, then need to try and fit 700 miles into the 11 hrs the govt says I'm allowed to drive. Damn


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Need a flashlight to see the keyboard.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You still working Rob? 
I am drinking coffee.


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers !

Having me a Mt-Dew , don't drink that black water ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Morning slackers !
> 
> Having me a Mt-Dew , don't drink that black water ! LOL



Need black water to get me going this early in the morning, tea is fine later.


----------



## tbone75

Tea would be much better ! I like it hot or cold !


----------



## tbone75

Need to go dig me up some sassafras roots ! Always like tea from that ! Haven't dug any in a long time ? May not be any of them trees left round here ? Should be , but not sure where on my place here ? One way to find out ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Need to go dig me up some sassafras roots ! Always like tea from that ! Haven't dug any in a long time ? May not be any of them trees left round here ? Should be , but not sure where on my place here ? One way to find out ! LOL


Can`t say I ever had any, heard about it though. I like evergreen tea, tastes like mint.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can`t say I ever had any, heard about it though. I like evergreen tea, tastes like mint.


Never had any of that , but I don't like mint very well . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Up here in the Great White North we have a plant that stays green all year round, it grows really close to the ground and has sort of shiny waxy looking leaves. It also has nice red berries on it and they taste great. We use the leaves and the berries to steep tea from, its good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just getting some drizzle now, rest of the day was dry with very mild temps.


----------



## tbone75

Been a nice day here , kinda windy but nice . More rain the rest of the week they say .


----------



## pioneerguy600

It still hasn`t really rained here yet, might just clear off and have a few days good weather. Hope to get some sawing done tomorrow, the hybrid lkikes being run.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Up here in the Great White North we have a plant that stays green all year round, it grows really close to the ground and has sort of shiny waxy looking leaves. It also has nice red berries on it and they taste great. We use the leaves and the berries to steep tea from, its good.


Jerry pick Em every time I'm in the woods! The berries are Uva Ursi!! Great herb found in every Health Food Store. Great for Urinary tract infections and Upper Respiratory infections! Also a diuretic! Found a spot at the base of the Pine Hills where they are nearly 1/2 inch long!! Largest ones I've ever seen!!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Morning slackers !
> 
> Having me a Mt-Dew , don't drink that black water ! LOL


I like the Diet Pepsi LOL!
Had thunderstorms until about noon, then big clouds then wind then sun and clouds. Split the locust I got the other day across the holler. About it for the day!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can`t say I ever had any, heard about it though. I like evergreen tea, tastes like mint.


Used to dig the roots for tea every Spring and Fall! Roots go down a few inches and take an abrupt l turn! If your careful can get a long section of root! Great blood purifier, and with honey makes a wonderful tea! Lobsterman I knew mixed his with Jack Daniels! LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey John , any saws show up yet ??


----------



## tbone75

Bout 30 today Danny ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Playing a little in the wood pile , finished up splitting the GTG wood. Body is telling me it wasn't a smart thing to do ! LOL Just gotta do something round here , bout to go stir crazy ! Stihl can't figure out why the OL hasn't yelled at me fer doing it yet ? She always does if I do anything like that ! LOL Think she was just to tired from working 10 hrs.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Need to go dig me up some sassafras roots ! Always like tea from that ! Haven't dug any in a long time ? May not be any of them trees left round here ? Should be , but not sure where on my place here ? One way to find out ! LOL


Always loved sassafras tea.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Always loved sassafras tea.


We need to find some roots !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Good morning SLACKERS !!


----------



## farmrboy

Vitame Vas


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time bump , ya buncha SLUGS !


----------



## farmrboy

I'm workin, so bite me! Damn dispatcher let another driver steal my load of grain bin parts. So I'm going home.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Jerry pick Em every time I'm in the woods! The berries are Uva Ursi!! Great herb found in every Health Food Store. Great for Urinary tract infections and Upper Respiratory infections! Also a diuretic! Found a spot at the base of the Pine Hills where they are nearly 1/2 inch long!! Largest ones I've ever seen!!



On my way to and from my favorite fishing spot I pass a slope on the riverbank about 20' X 20' that has the richest green leaves n the biggest red berries I ever seen in this province. I always stop n eat my fill of berries, likely 1 -2 cups each trip and fill my pockets with leaves and some berries. Make tea back there fishing and again when I get back home. I can pick them just behind my place anytime but the berries are smaller and the leaves less green there.


----------



## tbone75

farmrboy said:


> I'm workin, so bite me! Damn dispatcher let another driver steal my load of grain bin parts. So I'm going home.


OK , let ya slide , this time ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Found on page 2 again..
Should have posted last time I checked in!!


----------



## tbone75

Yes you should have Jerry ! Slacker ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl slackin I see !


----------



## Cantdog

Yep...........Stihl got 90 feet of copper to bend before I can head to the island...want the "fields" done before I go....work on the corners/ridge caps next week....four of those....one has not only a ridge coming into it but a chimney cricket too...so essentially two ridges involved in that one....lots of soldering.......next week....


----------



## tbone75

Don't sound like fun Robin ?

You have a good time on the island ! Know yer gonna be kinda busy out there !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wickedly nice day here, too bad its another inside day...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes you should have Jerry ! Slacker ! LOL



Yep, I am a slacker, just running out of things interesting enough to post about. My Stihls, no matter how long they sit unused still start n run great!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Five year old gas still in the saw tank will run the engine just fine.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Five year old gas still in the saw tank will run the engine just fine.


Try that with our gas ! LMAO !!


----------



## scallywag

Spring is here!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Try that with our gas ! LMAO !!



If you keep the gas out of the sunlight and in a cool place it seems to last just fine, I have often ran 5 year old mix in my backwoods outboard motors.


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> View attachment 373025
> 
> Spring is here!



Yes, and we are headed into our fall season that lasts all too short, next thing we know it will be much colder.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, and we are headed into our fall season that lasts all too short, next thing we know it will be much colder.


I can't like that !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I can't like that !



I don`t like winter as much as I used to. I loved the cold years back so that I could go ice fishing and spent a lot of time on snowmobiles.


----------



## tbone75

Morning goobers ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some goobers and woodbuggers on here this morning.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some goobers and woodbuggers on here this morning.


And a Nadian lake monster !


----------



## cheeves

Afternoon.... waiting for the rain to stop! Been a Slacker Day!! LOL


----------



## dancan

This a good place to sell my Huskafarna ???

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/c...ld/1024996813?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## tbone75

Got today off from the rain , but its back again for the next few days .


----------



## tbone75

Tried to post that last one a few hours ago ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> This a good place to sell my Huskafarna ???
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/c...ld/1024996813?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Must be sumpin really rare ! Better buy it Danny ! LMAO !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Found on page 3!! talk about a bunch of slacckkeerrss.!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

My Husky 45 started right up, second pull and ran great cutting up junk for the woodstove. Old boards, plank and 2bys were no contest fer the mighty 45.....LOL


----------



## cheeves

3rd page, don't think I've seen this in awhile, if ever!?
Neighbor that moved awhile back died yesterday of Pancreatic Cancer! 2nd one in a few months! Good friend died from the same thing this Spring! Could it be from the Nuclear Power Plant?
Beautiful day today! split a bunch of red oak! Really nice stuff!


----------



## palbin

*LOL*, an acronym for *laughing out loud - is that what 
LOL means - I mean a lot of users write LOL very
often  ... . *


----------



## Stihl 041S

palbin said:


> *LOL*, an acronym for *laughing out loud - is that what
> LOL means - I mean a lot of users write LOL very
> often  ... . *


Yuppers. 
Brother in Law is of Swedish decent. 
Been studying the language for years. 
Grandfather played in the National Symphony.


----------



## cityboy172

Tree took a screwed up turn today when the wind picked up. Bent my 28. beat it back close. Seems ok so far, time will tell.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cityboy172 said:


> Tree took a screwed up turn today when the wind picked up. Bent my 28. beat it back close. Seems ok so far, time will tell.


Poor lil 028, hope it survives! Think I have 20 or more of them, 7 are Supers.


----------



## cityboy172

pioneerguy600 said:


> Poor lil 028, hope it survives! Think I have 20 or more of them, 7 are Supers.


Nah, just the bar. 28" on an ms460. My heart dropped. Was pretty damn happy when the powerhead fell out of the way instead of under the tree.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> 3rd page, don't think I've seen this in awhile, if ever!?
> Neighbor that moved awhile back died yesterday of Pancreatic Cancer! 2nd one in a few months! Good friend died from the same thing this Spring! Could it be from the Nuclear Power Plant?
> Beautiful day today! split a bunch of red oak! Really nice stuff!



Hope your friends and neighbors stop dropping off, soon you will be left all alone. I lost a lifelong good friend last year from Hepatitus, caught from a blood transfusion.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cityboy172 said:


> Nah, just the bar. 28" on an ms460. My heart dropped. Was pretty damn happy when the powerhead fell out of the way instead of under the tree.



Ahh, just a bar, they are wear n tear items anyway. Not so bad if its just a bar. I have seen 4 chainsaw powerheads crushed under wayward trees.


----------



## tbone75

I got one 028stuper ! LOL Not sure why I kept it ? Seen I got more parts and pieces of them again too ? Got rid of all that chit once ! LOL May have to build a couple to trade off ?

No surprised that ol 45 fired right up , its a Husky ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got one 028stuper ! LOL Not sure why I kept it ? Seen I got more parts and pieces of them again too ? Got rid of all that chit once ! LOL May have to build a couple to trade off ?
> 
> No surprised that ol 45 fired right up , its a Husky ! LOL


Shhhhh!! Its really a Poulan in disguise. Don`t tell anyone...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got one 028stuper ! LOL Not sure why I kept it ? Seen I got more parts and pieces of them again too ? Got rid of all that chit once ! LOL May have to build a couple to trade off ?
> 
> No surprised that ol 45 fired right up , its a Husky ! LOL



Still have that really pretty one you sent me, it has its own pretty Stihl factory saw case.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Still have that really pretty one you sent me, it has its own pretty Stihl factory saw case.


Figured you stihl had that one. LOL
Maybe if I took the grinder to one I would like it better ? LOL Maybe some day if I ever get caught up round here ? LOL Way to many others I already like better ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well the Husky slacckers are still slacckin, quiet as a Husky GTG in here!!


----------



## tbone75

My morning greeting didn't post ?

Been doing that chit a lot round here ?


----------



## tbone75

Late lunch today , why ? LOL


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope your friends and neighbors stop dropping off, soon you will be left all alone. I lost a lifelong good friend last year from Hepatitus, caught from a blood transfusion.


My close Brother Philip died from it last Summer.


----------



## cheeves

Evening Friends!! Got the last of that beautiful red oak home this afternoon! Split the rounds into quarters and threw em into the truck. Got a another medium sized red oak to top off the load! Really great stuff! As good as we get here! Should be good to go for this winter, and some to help a few friends!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> My close Brother Philip died from it last Summer.



I can`t bring myself to post a ,like, to that!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My morning greeting didn't post ?
> 
> Been doing that chit a lot round here ?



I have had a few get hung up someplace in cyberland.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Evening Friends!! Got the last of that beautiful red oak home this afternoon! Split the rounds into quarters and threw em into the truck. Got a another medium sized red oak to top off the load! Really great stuff! As good as we get here! Should be good to go for this winter, and some to help a few friends!



Red oak is awesome firewood, I cut n split 22 cord a year for my grandfather to heat his farmhouse each winter.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to the top.


----------



## tbone75

All yers fer the night Rob , bed time fer Slugs !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> All yers fer the night Rob , bed time fer Slugs !


I got your back.


----------



## tbone75

Back already ! Stihl hope I can go back to bed for a while yet ?


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' All....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning Robin. Another very nice day shaping up out there, off to see what I can get done today, still full of thanksgiving fixings.


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## tbone75

Evening slackers !


----------



## pioneerguy600

It`s been very slow on here again today, found well down on page 2!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmm....almost there again. (page II) Did a tiny bit of saw work out on the island.......really, really liking the "new" stove in the camp...so much better working than it's cheep clone....keeps a fire well and can be set so as to not take off in the middle of the night and require window, door and skylite opening!!! Old one was bad that way!!!! Wasn't really cold but stayed very comfy all weekend. Got my brothers house put away for the winter...plumbing drained, fridge cleaned out, stuff put inside, curtains drawn, doors and windows locked, guns secure, power off....done......just thought of one thing we forgot........Marine Stabil in his truck....do that next time I go out.....


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ahh, just a bar, they are wear n tear items anyway. Not so bad if its just a bar. I have seen 4 chainsaw powerheads crushed under wayward trees.


Yah heart stoppers!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Red oak is awesome firewood, I cut n split 22 cord a year for my grandfather to heat his farmhouse each winter.


Good Man!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Hmmm....almost there again. (page II) Did a tiny bit of saw work out on the island.......really, really liking the "new" stove in the camp...so much better working than it's cheep clone....keeps a fire well and can be set so as to not take off in the middle of the night and require window, door and skylite opening!!! Old one was bad that way!!!! Wasn't really cold but stayed very comfy all weekend. Got my brothers house put away for the winter...plumbing drained, fridge cleaned out, stuff put inside, curtains drawn, doors and windows locked, guns secure, power off....done......just thought of one thing we forgot........Marine Stabil in his truck....do that next time I go out.....


Robin.... Don't think I'll be able to make Bob's GTG! Little too far. Was thinking of maybe going with my father and visiting his brother in Turner's Falls, but don't think he's up to it right now! Old boy is 91!! Can't use the Tacoma so guess it's off! Those Catskills should be some nice this year, but this storm may hurt the color some!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Robin.... Don't think I'll be able to make Bob's GTG! Little too far. Was thinking of maybe going with my father and visiting his brother in Turner's Falls, but don't think he's up to it right now! Old boy is 91!! Can't use the Tacoma so guess it's off! Those Catskills should be some nice this year, but this storm may hurt the color some!



Yeah I'd like to go too....but Lee's GTG used up my saw 
funds and spare time for such things.......Oh well something to look forward to another year.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hmmm....almost there again. (page II) Did a tiny bit of saw work out on the island.......really, really liking the "new" stove in the camp...so much better working than it's cheep clone....keeps a fire well and can be set so as to not take off in the middle of the night and require window, door and skylite opening!!! Old one was bad that way!!!! Wasn't really cold but stayed very comfy all weekend. Got my brothers house put away for the winter...plumbing drained, fridge cleaned out, stuff put inside, curtains drawn, doors and windows locked, guns secure, power off....done......just thought of one thing we forgot........Marine Stabil in his truck....do that next time I go out.....



Good chore to have done and out of the way, great your stove works so well for your application. My camp stove was hand made, cost me a dozen pints of Keiths, airtight and very controlled heat. It will hold a big armload of split wood at a filling, last 6 - 10 hrs depending on air setting. Looks like a fat pig but works so well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Yah heart stoppers!!





cheeves said:


> Good Man!!



Between my dads house and grandfathers house it took 40 or more cord of firewood, it took a lot of my spare time to collect up and split/ pile that mush wood each year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Last bump before bedtime.


----------



## Cantdog

First morning bump.......Page II..........again.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good catch Robin! Just a bump before hitting the trail.


----------



## tbone75

Slide by bump ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stopping by to check on you clowns.


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time check in , slack as usual I see .

Gonna go try to do something ? Also gotta go out to the storage camper to do some digging ! The box is labeled , may be able to find it ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Evening Bump.....Page II .......stacking wood until dark.....same as yesterday.........


----------



## tbone75

Evening goose !


----------



## pioneerguy600

It was a very warm day here, must be the push ahead of the big storm out in the Atlantic.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It was a very warm day here, must be the push ahead of the big storm out in the Atlantic.



It was here too.......about 70+ 'Merican late this afternoon....warm earlier too but overcast......


----------



## tbone75

Only 60 and a little rain here today, same chit tomorrow .


----------



## pioneerguy600

We have rain and wind coming our way, according to the forecast over the next couple of days.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hauled another full truckload of firewood to my old friend, trying to get him enough for this upcoming heating season.


----------



## tbone75

Bump in the night !


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Slackers !!


Yes.....???


----------



## tbone75

I am the top slacker round here !


----------



## farrell

Morning crew!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Shhhhhhhh! Bambi will hear you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

John is the biggest/best slacckker but keeps this thread active. Bambi likes radio, tuned slightly off station, the static is a new sound they really can`t resist checking out. If the rain holds off I might get another load of wood hauled tonight after work.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> John is the biggest/best slacckker but keeps this thread active. Bambi likes radio, tuned slightly off station, the static is a new sound they really can`t resist checking out. If the rain holds off I might get another load of wood hauled tonight after work.




That or an idling tractor in a field. Had many wander out to see what's going on.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Between my dads house and grandfathers house it took 40 or more cord of firewood, it took a lot of my spare time to collect up and split/ pile that mush wood each year.


It's a great thing you do that!! Got wood for my father's barn and house for years until my mother went down hill with the Parkinson's!
Great also both your father and grandfather are still alive to help out!!


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time !!

Finally starting to rain ! Should start feeling better soon ! ............................. I hope !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Paper work in my office... ugh.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Evening bump, put off hauling wood tonight, next load will be with this,


----------



## tbone75

That will be a nice load of wood ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That will be a nice load of wood ! LOL



It can haul around 4 cord at a time and it won`t even bend the leaf spring.


----------



## tbone75

Plus just dump it out ! Saves a lot of handling ! Now if you had a proseser to fill it with ! Other than human powdered . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Plus just dump it out ! Saves a lot of handling ! Now if you had a proseser to fill it with ! Other than human powdered . LOL


We can load it with a loader or excavator, a conveyor would make it easier but still has to be loaded by hand.


----------



## tbone75

Thing I seen dumps it right into the truck , put the log on there and done . Stack it after ya dump it . Hate to think what it cost for that machine ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thing I seen dumps it right into the truck , put the log on there and done . Stack it after ya dump it . Hate to think what it cost for that machine ! LOL



That`s how the big processors work, I have run one that takes full length tree trunks, loaded by a grapple loader. One trunk at a time feeds into the trough that has the cutoff bar n chain, advances one stove length stick at a time, pre set length. The block drops off into the splitter ram, gets pushed through the 6 way splitter blades and drops onto the conveyor that sends it up, may fall right into a dump truck box or just let it pile itself into a cone shaped heap.


----------



## farmrboy

That takes all the fun out of it


----------



## tbone75

Back to the top , fer a sec !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ok


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning bump, heading out soon.


----------



## tbone75

I will be heading no where soon ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Yep...Shop day......not a lot to do...got 4 pieces of copper corner/ridge caps to bend up to make the last two corners.......then may have time to finally unload my saws from the saw box used to get to leeha's GTG , clean and put them all away, then disassemble the box...good day for that!!!


----------



## tbone75

That saw box sure is a great way to haul them around ! Very well protected from everything !


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Evening gents....and Ron.


----------



## farmrboy

Installing led marker lights on the camper today. Won't finish, but will have only 5 left. Then if I feel up to it, will start working on adding another port to the 390xp muffler. Had ab/pelvic surgery last friday. So moving pretty slow and can't do anything heavy for 6 weeks.


----------



## tbone75

farmrboy said:


> Installing led marker lights on the camper today. Won't finish, but will have only 5 left. Then if I feel up to it, will start working on adding another port to the 390xp muffler. Had ab/pelvic surgery last friday. So moving pretty slow and can't do anything heavy for 6 weeks.


Don't be doin chit the doc said not to ! Ya gotta heal up good !


----------



## farmrboy

When it starts to hurt, I back off. Tore the ab muscles off my pelvis in a tractor rollover in 2012. Broken pelvis, 3 fractured vertebrae, severely bruised coccyx, plus more. The muscles never reattached while healing, so the dr helped by installing some mesh to tie things together. Had a huge hernia, now it's nice to have a flat tummy again.


----------



## tbone75

OUCH !!! And then some !

Sure hope things get close to normal again for you !


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> OUCH !!! And then some !
> 
> Sure hope things get close to normal again for you !


Yah Boy!! Heal Up Farmrboy!! All the best from two who know pain!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Friday night bump. Looks like it will be clear tomorrow, good day for a trip up to the camp.


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Yah Boy!! Heal Up Farmrboy!! All the best from two who know pain!!


Fraid we know it very well !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Friday night bump. Looks like it will be clear tomorrow, good day for a trip up to the camp.


Chance of rain tonight and tomorrow here , and a lot colder ! Sounds like a crappy day here ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Last bump for tonight, morning will be here soon enough.
Time:


----------



## tbone75

Slime by bump ! Back to bed !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl slack over here !


----------



## pioneerguy600

John, you will have to re double your efforts, I will be at the lake for the weekend. Have a good one guys.


----------



## tbone75

Oh my ! 

You have fun Jerry !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning!


----------



## farmrboy

Vitame Vas to everyone in chainsaw land. Almost froze in SE Nebraska last night. Still pretty chilly. Homemade pizza & Husker football tonite!


----------



## tbone75

Had home made pizza last night ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just going down to start a fire , gonna need it tonight .


----------



## palbin

Very educating thread this one - thanks!

What does it cost to fell "not your own trees" over there
by the way - here it costs from like USD 4000 to USD
40000 (per tree) - depending on size and specimen of 
tree and so on - what happens here is that then-and-
then people (e.g., drunk - or otherwise just feeling "in 
the mood") fell neighbours trees they have a long time 
wanted to get rid of to have sunlight etc - if you see what 
I mean ... ?

What does it cost?


----------



## cheeves

palbin said:


> Very educating thread this one - thanks!
> 
> What does it cost to fell "not your own trees" over there
> by the way - here it costs from like USD 4000 to USD
> 40000 (per tree) - depending on size and specimen of
> tree and so on - what happens here is that then-and-
> then people (e.g., drunk - or otherwise just feeling "in
> the mood") fell neighbours trees they have a long time
> wanted to get rid of to have sunlight etc - if you see what
> I mean ... ?
> 
> What does it cost?


Varies a great deal! With contractors even too! Depends on size and where it is located! 
I cut em down, if they're not too close to a house, buildings, or power lines for between $100 for friends to between $200-500! But it all depends on a lot of different factors!!
Even free for some!! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Sure sounds like some very high prices over there ! But I can't help on what it cost , I have only cut my own .
Jerry should be back tomorrow , bet he can tell you more !


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZZZZlackerZZZZZzzzzzzz!!!! Halfway down page II............again.......


----------



## tbone75

Its that slackin pit bulls fault !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Its that slackin pit bulls fault !



Maaaybe............


----------



## tbone75

Slackin Slug bump !


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Around the city and in other tight places where a tree has to be taken from the top down it will run from $2,500 - $5,000, clean up and remove all debris from the tree. If the tree can just be felled off the stump and cleaned up, depending on size it will cost between $800 - $1,500.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Great trip to camp, very little wind going or coming home, no rain either. Quite mild, was Tee shirt weather the whole time, many insects hatching our, lots of small flies of the non biting type.


----------



## tbone75

After supper bump . Full fat Slug now !


----------



## Cantdog

Mid evening Bump..........sounds like a good trip Jerry......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Mid evening Bump..........sounds like a good trip Jerry......



Was a good trip, weather cooperated nicely, trees are loosing most of their leaves, ground covered in gold n red.


----------



## tbone75

After midnight can't sleep bump ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Back already bump ! Dang it !!


----------



## farrell

Morning crew!

Out duck hunting


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Morning crew!
> 
> Out duck hunting


Catch any ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Catch any ?


Nope..........

Tried to call some into land close but no go

Did shoot at some others but couldn't hit nothing this morning


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time !!

Now to figure out what to eat ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Nope..........
> 
> Tried to call some into land close but no go
> 
> Did shoot at some others but couldn't hit nothing this morning


No duck to go with muh fish !

You suck !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> No duck to go with muh fish !
> 
> You suck !


Try again tomorrow


----------



## Cantdog

Oh Maaaan!!!! Almost the bottom of Page II..........seems like the rest of the world has plenty to fight about....what the hell happened here??? Buncha pinko peaceniks...or what?????


----------



## tbone75

We never fight over here ? LOL 

I was being a bit slack in here today . Kinna bein slack any where I am lately !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Try again tomorrow



Lets be getting in gear sending some fresh fish down here before its not so fresh ! That stuff looked real good ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Most tree leaves have fallen but these maples around my camp still has some color,


----------



## tbone75

Real nice looking place Jerry !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Real nice looking place Jerry !!



Still have lots to do up there, been plugging away at it for the last 36 years, stepped up the progress over the last 5. There will be a big exterior overhaul next year. Just wanted to replace all the sills and carrying beam before doing the siding and roof projects.


----------



## sefh3

Good evening you slackers!
I hope all is well with everyone. Kids stuff is at its prime this time of year. 
My son bought him self a 30cc Mcculloch blower the other day. Guy told him it ran great so he bought it. Needless to say the rings are shot. Piston looks good but only 90psi.


----------



## tbone75

Scott you need o stop by more often !

Bed time I hope !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey. I can post here again.


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Lets be getting in gear sending some fresh fish down here before its not so fresh ! That stuff looked real good ! LOL


Maybe freeze some and bring it to slugfest part 2?!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Maybe freeze some and bring it to slugfest part 2?!


Sounds like a good plan to me ! LOL
You need to step up the duck getting so you can bring nuff for every one ! LOL And get back out fishing so you can bring nuff of that too ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me ! LOL
> You need to step up the duck getting so you can bring nuff for every one ! LOL And get back out fishing so you can bring nuff of that too ! LOL


Need to get myself one of them vacuum sealers!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Need to get myself one of them vacuum sealers!


I have one , use the crap out of it ! OL loves the thing !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just back from a funeral, found at very bottom of page 1, real close to falling over the edge.


----------



## tbone75

Almost lunch bump .

Gotta go down town to the bank , seems my debit card got hacked ! Suckers got 261.00 out of it in 2 days . First time they got me on this card . They got me one other time few years ago on a different card . Pose to get my money back , just gotta fill out some paper work . Hardly ever use this card , no idea how they got the number ?


----------



## Cantdog

Halfway down Page II....again....site must be finally picking up.....shuffling us right along....


----------



## tbone75

Guess some one ?? Could pick up the pace a little !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Half way down page 2 again, this thread drops real fast these days.


----------



## tbone75

Buncha slackers over here these days ! 

Not much going on anywhere lately . Just plain nothing going on round me !


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Half way down page 2 again, this thread drops real fast these days.




Yep site traffic must be finally picking up again, moving us along to Page II rather quickly these days.....

Rain here today......and on until Sat.....slowing me down in the last of my firewood processing that's fer sur!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I still have a tandem load to get sawn into lengths, loaded and transported to destination. This rain will have to pass before I get that done. The 044/460 hybrid will make short work of dicing it up!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yep site traffic must be finally picking up again, moving us along to Page II rather quickly these days.....
> 
> Rain here today......and on until Sat.....slowing me down in the last of my firewood processing that's fer sur!!!!!


Yah, was just going to say...... You Robin and the boys up North are going to get it Fri into Sat. Accuweather says we will get it the worst. But really no big deal!


----------



## tbone75

Morning bump


----------



## pioneerguy600

Half way down page 2 again!! See where a slug passed by early this morning. Tumbleweed..


----------



## Cantdog

Rain bump........coming your way Jerry.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Rain bump........coming your way Jerry.....



Been raining since sundown, looks like it will be for the next several days.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been raining since sundown, looks like it will be for the next several days.




Yep...........Sat. the first chance of sun........I 'spect my skiff on the island will be in serious need of bailing!!!!


----------



## tbone75

The Slug was a very bad slacker today !

Bad Slug !


----------



## Cantdog

Guess I should just start searching Page II for this thread....fergit looking on Page I...waist of time....generally.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'll see what I can do. Not much to add lately. Been working on refinishing a metal entry door. Over the past 2) years its been painted several times poorly. Got it back to metal now but may end up rattle caning it admit sees no shade and most "regular" house paint won't handle the heat.


----------



## tbone75

Morning


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'll see what I can do. Not much to add lately. Been working on refinishing a metal entry door. Over the past 2) years its been painted several times poorly. Got it back to metal now but may end up rattle caning it admit sees no shade and most "regular" house paint won't handle the heat.


Auto pain would be the best , but need a paint gun and the paint and hardener is pricy chit !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Two part urethane does a good job for a beginner, 3 part even better but base clear will last the longest.


----------



## cheeves

How you guys up north making out? Was out little while ago and rain was comin' in sideways off the ocean! Just glad I'm not out there tonight fightin' confused seas!!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> How you guys up north making out? Was out little while ago and rain was comin' in sideways off the ocean! Just glad I'm not out there tonight fightin' confused seas!!




Hey Bobby...you and me both!!......


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> How you guys up north making out? Was out little while ago and rain was comin' in sideways off the ocean! Just glad I'm not out there tonight fightin' confused seas!!



Mostly getting a stiff breeze with the odd gust, all the leaves that were left on trees are mostly gone now. It will be fairly warm overnight and likely cool down tomorrow.


----------



## Cantdog

'Nuther day of rain here.........rain bump from Page II.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rain stopped well before daylight, wind was stiff overnight but has dropped at least for now. Hope the worst is over but likely see a few showers throught the day.


----------



## tbone75

Pose to be a nicer day here today , have to wait and see ?
The body not saying its gonna be nice ? Back and knee feel like rain somewhere around ?


----------



## Icehouse

Page 2, hope everybody's OK


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!


----------



## dancan

More rain on the way , was real heavy at times today , woulda been a great duck hunting day around here .
Hey Adam !


----------



## pioneerguy600

We didn`t have any amount of rain in Porters Lake today, sky was overcast with the occasional break od sun showing through.


----------



## Cantdog

Dismal day here Fri. Sat supposed to be partly sunny......if so gotta head down to the island for an overnight......I'm sure my skiff is FULL of rain water after this past week.....boat full of water puts quite a strain on the outhaul in a westerly blow whereas a light boat just bobs around in the wind and sea.......


----------



## tbone75

Morning bump


----------



## pioneerguy600

Found on page 2 again!! It`s morning and the rain has stopped, drying up out there so might be good time to get some saws out.


----------



## dancan

Good saw for John , easy to start , no guts pullin .

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/d...aw/1027956381?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## tbone75

Go lay down Danny !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Good saw for John , easy to start , no guts pullin .
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/d...aw/1027956381?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



That`s the most expensive I ever seen asked for one of them, usually less than $25.


----------



## dancan

You woodpile cutting today ?


----------



## Cantdog

You guys carry on....heading for the island.....just an overnight......had to go around and mend Hoss's 'lectric fence this morning.....deer hunting season starts today...can't have Hoss get out and go deer hunting......


----------



## tbone75

Have fun Robin !


----------



## SawTroll

Cantdog said:


> You guys carry on....heading for the island.....just an overnight.....





Greenland?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well down on page 2 , been out running the 044/ 046 hybrid blocking up some nice size white birch sticks. Was a very nice afternoon in the woods.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You woodpile cutting today ?



Nope, ended up in the woods. Doug got a call from his sister so he left to go have an evening meal with her. I found some stuff to cut up on my own...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

All the slackers must be otherwise engaged!


----------



## tbone75

Gabbing over there ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Last bump for this evening, more chainsawing tomorrow if the weather permits.


----------



## RandyMac

Was noisy here


----------



## tbone75

High seas !!


----------



## farrell

Moaning kids!


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Was noisy here



Quite a mess! Is that in Crescent?


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers !


----------



## RandyMac

pioneerguy600 said:


> Quite a mess! Is that in Crescent?



yep, Whaler's Island in the background. 101 had seawater on it in two places.


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> yep, Whaler's Island in the background. 101 had seawater on it in two places.



That`s quite a rise in water level, we call it a,surge around here.


----------



## Cantdog

SawTroll said:


> Greenland?


LOL!!!! ....no Niko not THAT island!!!! The island off the coast of Maine I grew up on.......still have a cabin there on the shore.......


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s quite a rise in water level, we call it a,surge around here.




LOL!!! we'd call that a "Bad Spell" around heah!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!! we'd call that a "Bad Spell" around heah!!!!!!


Don't have that problem round here . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

During the last bad surge we had here, 75 feet of beachfront went missing from Red Island, our party island.


----------



## Cantdog

Middle of the night, dewater and woodstove fill Page II save!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where is all the slacckers this morning. Dan must be on his drive to work.


----------



## farrell

Mornings fellars!


----------



## SawTroll

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!!! ....no Niko not THAT island!!!! The island off the coast of Maine I grew up on.......still have a cabin there on the shore.......


Thought you might be visiting the Asian cow from Greenland (no, I didn't really - but....).


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where is all the slacckers this morning. Dan must be on his drive to work.




Here - good morning!


----------



## farrell

27 merican and heavy frost this morning..........calling for snow on saturday


----------



## tbone75

This thing didn't post my last try again ?


----------



## tbone75

There it did that one !!

Adam , keep that chit all to yer self !!


----------



## Icehouse

farrell said:


> 27 merican and heavy frost this morning..........calling for snow on saturday


Absolutely a nasty nasty word


----------



## cheeves

Hi T and everyone! Real Slug today! Came down with some bug. Body cleaning out before winter. Will be around!


----------



## tbone75

You take care of yerself Bobby !!!


----------



## tbone75

Just had some left over pizza fer lunch . Wasn't bad at all ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slack as usual round here . 

Poor guys must have to do that " W " thing all the time .


----------



## dancan

Well guys , here we are again ,, John's just about run outof his fav saw , the MacMini , he did say on the site of pigs today to send them COD so it'll be taken care of on the receiving end !!!
Gentleman , SEND YOUR SAWZ !!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Well guys , here we are again ,, John's just about run outof his fav saw , the MacMini , he did say on the site of pigs today to send them COD so it'll be taken care of on the receiving end !!!
> Gentleman , SEND YOUR SAWZ !!!!!!


You is one MEEN AZZ Nadian !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well guys , here we are again ,, John's just about run outof his fav saw , the MacMini , he did say on the site of pigs today to send them COD so it'll be taken care of on the receiving end !!!
> Gentleman , SEND YOUR SAWZ !!!!!!



Been such a run on them lately the price has risen to over $150. for them turds. WTH is John doing with all them little buggers?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been such a run on them lately the price has risen to over $150. for them turds. WTH is John doing with all them little buggers?


Cause you and Danny cornered the market !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Cause you and Danny cornered the market !



We been whording them up til there is enough to make a truck load, then run them over to Robin. Leave them with him til he makes the next GTG at da slugfest.


----------



## dancan

Robin sure is nice after you offer up a case of Keith's isn't he Jerry ???
Sez he'll drop the saws off under John's porch just before he leaves


----------



## Icehouse

Yesterday's clearing sky's and sunshine gave us this! Don't think this fire lookout tower will be used anymore this year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Yesterday's clearing sky's and sunshine gave us this! Don't think this fire lookout tower will be used anymore this year.View attachment 376241


 That looks cold!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Robin sure is nice after you offer up a case of Keith's isn't he Jerry ???
> Sez he'll drop the saws off under John's porch just before he leaves



A case of Keiths is a good motivator, the 30 can pack is currently a best seller.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Extra shirt day, crisp out there this morning.


----------



## tbone75

Morning ya buncha rotten azzes !! 

I got lots of orange plastic stuff I can send back ! Bottle of scotch works even better than any beer !


----------



## Cantdog

True...........I could take a load both ways.......


----------



## dancan

Sounds like Robin's gonna be in a win win situation


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hmmm, Keiths for going and Glenlivets for returning,...yep sounds like a win - win!!


----------



## Icehouse

*Much Candy coming AS way, Happy Halloween 
*


----------



## tbone75

I like the punkin !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think my pumpkin is scaring my daughters pumpkin,


----------



## Icehouse

Good lookin' pumpkins, AS is full of talented folks.


----------



## Icehouse

Good morning time to get up pg 2


----------



## farrell

Morning crew!


----------



## tbone75

Lunch time !!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep lunchtime here too.......


----------



## tbone75

Supper time is ovah !!

Get to work !!


----------



## farrell

I is!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Evening bump. Five cord of wood loaded n delivered, the newish Volvo hauls wood nicely.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Good lookin' pumpkins, AS is full of talented folks.



I like yours! Maybe the next 2 I do will look more wild like yours does.


----------



## Icehouse

Been kinda looking for Rob 041s, haven't heard from him for awhile. That's OK my always tries to do scary stuff, but I'm used to it after 40 yrs, your punkins look good.


----------



## tbone75

Haven't heard from Rob for a day or two . Think hes stihl getting things ready for winter .


----------



## Icehouse

That's good as long as nothing's wrong, thanks John


----------



## tbone75

He was just on the pig site , just busy at work .


----------



## dancan

Sounds like a Husqapalousa in here ..................... Quiet .


----------



## Cantdog

Yep ....quierter than a Stihl waiting for parts.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Quiet as a Hooskie at WOT!!


----------



## tbone75

Yous guys gots it all wrong ! Its just like a mini-crack in here , very stihl and quiet ! Cause it aint never gonna run !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

OK... I was going to get into some of my Homelite saws... Super Whiz or 7-21.. but that's it John... I'm building a Mini and bringing it to Slug Fest II. I may get up in the middle of the night... ok while in the middle of the night while no one can sleep but Adam... we'll fire it up!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Shall I build two? Maybe one for each hand?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nothing?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Nothing?



Build 6 - 7, drive yerself crazy....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just finished making up 50 treat bags and got my pumpkin carved for this year, only have the lights to put up tomorrow after work, yaa!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Carved these fresh tonight,


----------



## Jimmy in NC

What are you using to cut them Jerry? Jig saw? Rotozip?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> What are you using to cut them Jerry? Jig saw? Rotozip?


 
Just a few modified knives, they are thin blade and shallow spine knives I have modified so that they can follow curves easily. I carve freehand with anything that has a sharp edge in wood, stone ,plastic or metal.


----------



## Icehouse

Morning everyone, up cause Mother Nature, bump


----------



## tbone75

Morning ASers !! Whats left of yas ! LOL

Jimmy , ya need to build least 5 of them mini-cracks so ya know how !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'll get right on it! I think I've got 5 total right now.. maybe only enough parts for 3?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Halloween here tonight, may be busy for a while with all the little goblins running about.


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> Halloween here tonight, may be busy for a while with all the little goblins running about.


We always get more kids at our house than anybody, suppose cause my wife is the hot lunch cook at school (she spoils those kids rotten) and the school bus driver. We also have full size candy bars, we could have as high as 35 little hob goblins.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Halloween is over for another year, we had 59 very grateful trick or treaters. They all left with a wide grin on their faces


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> Halloween is over for another year, we had 59 very grateful trick or treaters. They all left with a wide grin on their faces


You must have a bigger fan base than we do, well done.


----------



## tbone75

Morning bump !

Crappy day out there , wind , rain and maybe snow mixed in ! YAK !!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Not to crappy here yet........but soon it will be!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just wet here so far, cold and dreary.


----------



## Icehouse

Must be an eastern thing, 48° and looks like the fog is going to burn off, maybe nice day


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess it is just an Eastern thing, two low pressure fronts merging to for a big low front that is slow moving and will take the better part of two days to pass over. It has not rained since daylight but everything is wet outside right now.


----------



## Cantdog

ARRRRRgggggg........new NOAA forecast for here......snow after 8:00 PM tonight..1-2" possible.........4-8" tomorrow and another 1-2" for tomorrow night....welcome to November..........


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Morning bump !
> 
> Crappy day out there , wind , rain and maybe snow mixed in ! YAK !!!!


Same here T And Wind!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> ARRRRRgggggg........new NOAA forecast for here......snow after 8:00 PM tonight..1-2" possible.........4-8" tomorrow and another 1-2" for tomorrow night....welcome to November..........


Yah, and 2 days ago was sunning myself out on the hill!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess it is just an Eastern thing, two low pressure fronts merging to for a big low front that is slow moving and will take the better part of two days to pass over. It has not rained since daylight but everything is wet outside right now.


Saw the Noaa Radar early this morning! Started raining here around 8:00 AM. Winds over 50 tonight and 60 in the morning! Going out after this to try and find some dry wood!


----------



## Icehouse

Well what looked like was going to be a good day has really turned to junk, nice steady warm drizzle falling. Guess it's tv time, actually I get plenty of that, would like to be outside.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Saw the Noaa Radar early this morning! Started raining here around 8:00 AM. Winds over 50 tonight and 60 in the morning! Going out after this to try and find some dry wood!



At least my winters wood is dry, piled in the woodhouse keeps it that way. Even keep next years wood covered to keep out the rain, makes more work doing it that way but really pays off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Well what looked like was going to be a good day has really turned to junk, nice steady warm drizzle falling. Guess it's tv time, actually I get plenty of that, would like to be outside.



I would rather be outside but its much nicer in here.


----------



## Cantdog

I just been outside.........and it is definitely better in here........cookstove mulling along well and the living room stove happily turning Jonsereds cut wood into radiation and ash........overall temp 72.9 'Merican in here.....temp outside is a little less than half that at 35 'Merican....and dropping....


----------



## pioneerguy600

My wood is either Pioneer,Stihl or Dolmar cut but it all burns really well and I get equal amounts of heat from either. Type of wood makes more diff than saw used to cut it.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Evening Bump.................


----------



## pioneerguy600

Falling fast, site overall is really busy.


----------



## tbone75

Evening bump , may be the last fer the night ?

Cold windy and damp here too.

I am ready for summer NOW !!


----------



## Cantdog

Early morning bump.......wind howling and 34 'Merican but no snow yet......radar says very soon though......


----------



## tbone75

Morning bump


----------



## dancan

Can you guys juice up my Kita ??


----------



## farmrboy

Wishin the damn wind would quit blowing. Supposed to be in the 60's, so at least that isn't so bad.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Can you guys juice up my Kita ??


Sure thing , just put a 220 plug on it ! It will go real fast when ya plug it in !


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> I just been outside.........and it is definitely better in here........cookstove mulling along well and the living room stove happily turning Jonsereds cut wood into radiation and ash........overall temp 72.9 'Merican in here.....temp outside is a little less than half that at 35 'Merican....and dropping....


Robin, blew upwards of 60 last night with rain! Now been snowing for an hour! WC tonight 14!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> I just been outside.........and it is definitely better in here........cookstove mulling along well and the living room stove happily turning Jonsereds cut wood into radiation and ash........overall temp 72.9 'Merican in here.....temp outside is a little less than half that at 35 'Merican....and dropping....


What about the 268?


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> What about the 268?



It's got a 670 Jonsered carb.....LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Bored to tears, snowbound bump to keep page II away!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a long dreary day here also, did some honey do list stuff, cleaned up some of my hand tools, charged up the cordless sets, all ready to go tomorrow. Picked up a very nice bench top drill press, owner was anxious to sell as he is moving out West.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been a long dreary day here also, did some honey do list stuff, cleaned up some of my hand tools, charged up the cordless sets, all ready to go tomorrow. Picked up a very nice bench top drill press, owner was anxious to sell as he is moving out West.



A benchtop drill press is handy..........I have a 12 spd one made in Taiwan 1984......original 5/8 chuck sucked...replaced with the cheapest Grizzily 5/8 chuck...like $19 when I bought it...maybe like '92.....damn thing runs very true...within a couple thousandths.........unreal......just lucky I'm sure...but an extremely handy and much used press......have much better Delta floor model with infinite variable speed.....like 150 to 3200.......but use the old benchtop for most metal drilling....Delta for wood boring setups..........


----------



## pioneerguy600

This one was an old school all cast iron Delta 12 speed 1/2 horse 5/8" Jacobs keyed chuck. Belonged to the sellers dad, passed it on to him about 20 years ago, almost mint condition. Couldn`t buy a cheap B&D hand held 3/8" drill for what I got it for. I think I will get my money`s worth out of it.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> This one was an old school all cast iron Delta 12 speed 1/2 horse 5/8" Jacobs keyed chuck. Belonged to the sellers dad, passed it on to him about 20 years ago, almost mint condition. Couldn`t buy a cheap B&D hand held 3/8" drill for what I got it for. I think I will get my money`s worth out of it.



I think mine is probably a clone of that........I don't usually like cheep junk.......but this one has stood the test of time.....it's 3/4 hoss.....done a lot of work with it for what I paid in '84 ...probably still more than you paid for yours. I generally lean toward the older tools........ I have an old Delta Homecraft sliding radial drill press I really like too....old school all cast iron....smooth rig......half hoss...paid $100 for that one.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like old school stuff, heavy, nicely machined cast iron, tight tolerances and designed to last many lifetimes unlike the more modern stuff. I have done a lot of machining on one of these old gals, not the most modern lathe but of solid design and accurate enough for my needs,


----------



## tbone75

Hope that snow melts off quick for you guys !

And I sure hope it all stays over there !


----------



## Cantdog

Me too John.....but sadly stihl coming down pretty good right now.........been on gen power for 6.5 hrs


----------



## tbone75

Hope I never see snow again , unless its on TV ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

You gottsta move way further south...........You know it's coming to you too....juz a matter of time...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

No snow here but its only 3 above freezing here, roads are starting to dry up and the clouds appear to be departing.


----------



## scallywag

Sunset in the Australian bush tonight!.... A very nice 22*C at 9:45 pm here.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

morning.


----------



## cheeves

Suns out and windy! Chilly, but no Blizzard!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You gottsta move way further south...........You know it's coming to you too....juz a matter of time...LOL!!!



Damit yer gettin bad as Danny at bustin muh buble !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Be 70's here this week.


----------



## tbone75

Pose to warm up a little here , but more rain in the next couple days .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yeah.. some rain here too at some point.. cleared off by the weekend.


----------



## tbone75

I didn't look that far ahead , it will change before it gets here ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Just got a box in the mail , better see what I got ? Its orange and dirty all I know so far ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohh orange and dirty..


Left over pumpkins from Halloween?


----------



## tbone75

Not as slimy , and dirtier ! But lots of parts ! Least one good P&C , other one ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dirty orange parts, where have I seen those before??


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dirty orange parts, where have I seen those before??


I'd havta' say..........airfilter and top covers...from sQueels would be included in that footage.....no????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I'd havta' say..........airfilter and top covers...from sQueels would be included in that footage.....no????


Dang right !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I'd havta' say..........airfilter and top covers...from sQueels would be included in that footage.....no????


 Stihls are self cleaning, never see them grungy like the other ,Orange plastic, saws!! Possibly because Stihl owners appreciate their investment while the other ,Orange plastic, saw owners treat them as disposable tooling.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slaacckk,...opcorn:


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' ZZZZzxxxlackahaZZZzzzzz!!!! Holy smokes!! over 35,000 still without 'lectricty!!! Gonna be Thurs or Fri before they will get it back the power co says.......many in my town still without.......drove around yesterday....many, many trees down......had two volunteer apple trees come down across Hoss's driveway. I cleaned them up yesterday morning....they were over grown and branches grown together and if that wasn't enough of a PITA there was this big vine with thorns grown through the whole mess....Grrrrrrrrrrr...........Then had two big spruce blowdowns at the bottom of the pasture flatten the 'lectric fence....I bet ol' Hoss went straight up in the air when those babies came crashing down 75' from his house!!!!...didn't get to that yesterday.........good thing Hoss is not real adventurous.......no power to the fence anyway......that whole end of town is off line........no power at the shop either yesterday.......this winter is off to quite a start here!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihls are self cleaning, never see them grungy like the other ,Orange plastic, saws!! Possibly because Stihl owners appreciate their investment while the other ,Orange plastic, saw owners treat them as disposable tooling.


I could show you some very dirty Stihls ! LOL They sure as hell aint self cleaning !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Mornin' ZZZZzxxxlackahaZZZzzzzz!!!! Holy smokes!! over 35,000 still without 'lectricty!!! Gonna be Thurs or Fri before they will get it back the power co says.......many in my town still without.......drove around yesterday....many, many trees down......had two volunteer apple trees come down across Hoss's driveway. I cleaned them up yesterday morning....they were over grown and branches grown together and if that wasn't enough of a PITA there was this big vine with thorns grown through the whole mess....Grrrrrrrrrrr...........Then had two big spruce blowdowns at the bottom of the pasture flatten the 'lectric fence....I bet ol' Hoss went straight up in the air when those babies came crashing down 75' from his house!!!!...didn't get to that yesterday.........good thing Hoss is not real adventurous.......no power to the fence anyway......that whole end of town is off line........no power at the shop either yesterday.......this winter is off to quite a start here!!!


Got that big generator ready to go at the shop ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihls are self cleaning, never see them grungy like the other ,Orange plastic, saws!! Possibly because Stihl owners appreciate their investment while the other ,Orange plastic, saw owners treat them as disposable tooling.


Wake up Jerry , yer dreaming again ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Got that big generator ready to go at the shop ?



Nope........really need to pour a slab and build a separate building for it, the oil boiler and a wood boiler. Not properly funded yet......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wake up Jerry , yer dreaming again ! LOL



Guess there will always be an exception, in general all the Stihls I see around here are well kept and cleaned after use. Most still retain most of their paint and color even after 30 - 40 years of use while a 2-3 year old Husky is usually covered in sap, dirt, sawdust n oil plus a few spilled paint spots/splatters. The Huskys ride around in the back of a truck box and are allowed to slide around the whole area unimpeded, heck even some manage to escape outa the box from time to time. I know cause I have found them roadside, others I know well have found them also.


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess there will always be an exception, in general all the Stihls I see around here are well kept and cleaned after use. Most still retain most of their paint and color even after 30 - 40 years of use while a 2-3 year old Husky is usually covered in sap, dirt, sawdust n oil plus a few spilled paint spots/splatters. The Huskys ride around in the back of a truck box and are allowed to slide around the whole area unimpeded, heck even some manage to escape outa the box from time to time. I know cause I have found them roadside, others I know well have found them also.


That be cause you only see yours or that other guys ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Them boxes should be showing up soon Jerry ! Hope they make it OK , didn't have the stuff to pack them like normal !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Them boxes should be showing up soon Jerry ! Hope they make it OK , didn't have the stuff to pack them like normal !


Doesn't your work area smell better now John?


----------



## tbone75

You kidding ! You know how many more of them are in there !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Them boxes should be showing up soon Jerry ! Hope they make it OK , didn't have the stuff to pack them like normal !


 Keeping my eyes open, waiting on word from the PO. Will post when they arrive, hope the boxes don`t smell too strongly!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That be cause you only see yours or that other guys ! LOL



I see plenty of them that are not mine or the other guy`s, just don`t work on as many nowadays . Just seems that the Stihl`s I see out there are much cleaner than the Huskies. When I did work on saws at a friends dealership the saws were like that also. Could clean a Stihl with an air hose but a husky needed a bath in the parts cleaner, often put them in the gun wash booth and ran gun wash on them for an hour or more.


----------



## tbone75

I don't know what its like to work on a half clean saw ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I don't think he woke up John........He Stihl Dreamin'...........


----------



## farrell

Moaning slackahs!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Bumpity bump!! Back to one we go! 

Sunny and pretty day outside.. stuck in the office.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hmm.....slackahs!


----------



## Cantdog

yep..........


----------



## tbone75

Wow it is slack ovah here !


----------



## tbone75

Seems I am bout as slack as a wet noodle ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I don't think he woke up John........He Stihl Dreamin'...........


Yep ,, nobody ever brings me a clean saw to work on ! LOL Seems to be half the reason they bring it in , so I can clean the dang things !


----------



## pioneerguy600

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Cantdog

Almost on page II bump........


----------



## tbone75

Bump bump


----------



## pioneerguy600

Last bump for this evening. Seen tumbleweeds blowing around.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Tumbleweeds.....hmm....I saw some Stihl saws kicked out of a truck bouncing down the road.


----------



## tbone75

Just gonna have to let this thread slide down the hill fer the night . Unless I get back on here the several times I get back up tonight !


----------



## tbone75

Slack slack slackahs !


----------



## tbone75

Seems I just don't want to sleep .

And it sucks !


----------



## Cantdog

Off to the "Copper Mine" for me..........very overcast.....they no rain until 5PM.......maybe...still don't have power restored at the shop...or Hoss's...or the "Copper Mine".....but their Katolite 20KW takes care of that......


----------



## tbone75

You should have plenty of power there Robin ! !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Another boring day of office. Right now listening to one of the supers ***** about his worker not being allowed on a job site because the worker doesn't have all of his paper work straight. 

Ummm... that's the rules.. paper work to work on federal jobs.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Another boring day of office. Right now listening to one of the supers ***** about his worker not being allowed on a job site because the worker doesn't have all of his paper work straight.
> 
> Ummm... that's the rules.. paper work to work on federal jobs.


Mexican maybe ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Rain off and on all day here ! Arther hasn't give up once yet ? So here I sit .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Mexican maybe ? LOL


Well...we don't know. Need paper work to determine. Depends on which flea market he shops at!


----------



## tbone75

Any flea market can be good ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Taint been to a flea market in a couple years ! Sounds like a good thing to do !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Taint been to a flea market in a couple years ! Sounds like a good thing to do !




You do know fleas and slugz don't get along?????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You do know fleas and slugz don't get along?????


Thought that was just dogs ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Flea markets and yard sales are great places to find tools if you know what you are looking at. I just picked up two near new grinders for real cheap. Both had their original boxes and manuals. One never had the grinder disc or shield installed, 4.5" and a 7" gently used with about $100. worth of grinding, cutting discs, backing pads and several packs of new sandpaper discs.


----------



## tbone75

That is why there so much fun , finding them great deals !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is why there so much fun , finding them great deals !!



I liked the fact that I got $450. worth of grinders for less than $60. One new Bosch 4.5 and a like new B & D industrial 7". I already had a B & D just like it, bought brand new in 79 and its done a fantastic amount of work, still runs like new, they are all heavy cast metal housing, very durable.


----------



## tbone75

Sleepin slackers ovah here too ! Lucky buggers !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning


----------



## tbone75

Stihl slack ovah here !! WTF is going on ??


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Stihl slack ovah here !! WTF is going on ??




Nuthin........


----------



## PLMCRZY

Can't believe this thread is still going. I remember when it started


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yeah well.. it's kicking. Slowed down a lot since the major site crash but it's still moving.


----------



## PLMCRZY

Ya finally the site is solid.


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!

PIZZA!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon SLACKERS !!


----------



## PLMCRZY

Hey im trying not to work. Brought my lady today. Rollin up my straps...... Those are steel toe heels btw


----------



## tbone75

PLMCRZY said:


> Hey im trying not to work. Brought my lady today. Rollin up my straps...... Those are steel toe heels btw


May as well get her driving too ! LOL I see plenty of women driving trucks these days !


----------



## PLMCRZY

tbone75 said:


> May as well get her driving too ! LOL I see plenty of women driving trucks these days !


She won't even drive my lifted ford ranger lol. Says it wanders and leans to much (no sway bars)


----------



## tbone75

PLMCRZY said:


> She won't even drive my lifted ford ranger lol. Says it wanders and leans to much (no sway bars)


How high you got that thing ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Big time slacckers over here, must all be running Hooskies.


----------



## PLMCRZY

tbone75 said:


> How high you got that thing ? LOL


Hell just a 3" lol


----------



## Cantdog

Page II ALERT!!!!!!! Mornin' ZZZzzzzlackahZZZzzzzzz!!! Off on a road trip this morning.....


----------



## tbone75

Have a good trip Robin !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Have a good trip Robin !!




Thanks John ....Just about out the door.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Heading out onto some choppy water, sun i out but the wind is kicking up some, about 6 above this morning.


----------



## PLMCRZY

Headed to Lackland afb


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back from the bottom of page 2....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Back from the bottom of page 2....





OOOOOooooooh........that sure is slack!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jimmy. 

Great lunch. 

Thanks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been slack here this weekend, but I am back now....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jerry!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers , big slacker checking in !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry!!!



Hey Uncle Rob.!!
What you machining now?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Morning slackers , big slacker checking in !



The," biggest"!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a very exciting boat ride up to the camp on Saturday but made it ok. Didn`t get to run the mighty 45 at all this weekend, got nothing up there that needs cutting currently, got to change that shortly. My woodpile up there has taken a beating this year so will need replenishing for next season.


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Rob you were more than welcome. Thank you for the ballast... the front end was a little lighter on the GMC headed home. Should have gotten pictures but when we got home my brother and I unloaded that car FAST before the wife came out and saw what we had done with her new car. How new? It broke 6,000 miles Saturday morning.... here I was hauling all levels of old junk in it! 

I got home and she told me how she raced some "White Trash with a 'Pretty' Silverado that obviously didn't have that motor in the red truck" .....

I shook my head and took my keys back. No chit that 6.0L Vortec and 3.73's moves on... why I bought that damn truck!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

What was that? Did you say something?


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.........just on Page II.....but only for a sec........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good catch Robin, can`t have this thread on second page ...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Gotta blow through from time to time like that ol' tumbleweed!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I slacked all day again . LOL Haven't posted much of anything anywhere ! Happens when ya got nuttin to talk bout , cause ya didn't do a dang thing ! LOL


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning


Jimmy, my father has been restoring old Gravely's for years, ? 50! Has a ton of parts! He's 91 now and is all done with it! Told him about you!
I don't have access to his barn and my old work bench. Long story but it involves my mother's dementia from Parkinson's.......
Would you be interested in any of his parts! Guy has won awards at shows for the best Rebuilt Gravely's...... like new from old rusty parts that have been laying in fields for years!!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Jimmy, my father has been restoring old Gravely's for years, ? 50! Has a ton of parts! He's 91 now and is all done with it! Told him about you!
> I don't have access to his barn and my old work bench. Long story but it involves my mother's dementia from Parkinson's.......
> Would you be interested in any of his parts! Guy has won awards at shows for the best Rebuilt Gravely's...... like new from old rusty parts that have been laying in fields for years!!


You can bet he wants all of them !! LOL Not sure his wife will let him ? LOL


----------



## PLMCRZY

Im headed to bed, gotta be on the road by 2am. Girlfriends brother is playing Taps tomorrow in front of the whole highschool for veterans day, i can't miss it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

cheeves said:


> Jimmy, my father has been restoring old Gravely's for years, ? 50! Has a ton of parts! He's 91 now and is all done with it! Told him about you!
> I don't have access to his barn and my old work bench. Long story but it involves my mother's dementia from Parkinson's.......
> Would you be interested in any of his parts! Guy has won awards at shows for the best Rebuilt Gravely's...... like new from old rusty parts that have been laying in fields for years!!


Sure would love to look through the collection. Distance would be an issue right now...but there are work astounds.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Last bump for this evening!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Off the bottom. 
Back to the top.


----------



## tbone75

Morning bump !

Thanks to all the Vets !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Thank You Ol Buddy. You check those Hornets and Hornet Barrels??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Thank You Ol Buddy. You check those Hornets and Hornet Barrels??


Not yet , gonna in just a few here , thanks !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Way down on page 2 again, I was too busy today to post.


----------



## tbone75

Evening bump !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I did get to run a saw today, cut up some stove lengths that were a few inches too long to fit my firebox on the airtight. The 026 made short work of this.


----------



## tbone75

I started 2 saws today , but didn't cut any wood . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

SSSSSsslackahssssss.....halfway down page II again!!! Didn't run any saws yesterday.........but did buy a 670 W (West Coast) crankcase in what I believe to be in excellent condition from Bryce last night....this will slightly change the direction of an earlier 630 build that stalled out a while ago as I wanted the one piece ign. for this build........I may send this out once built to a certain guy to perform some "Monkey Business" on it.......talked with him about it at John's last spring........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers. Driving through pea soup this AM.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> SSSSSsslackahssssss.....halfway down page II again!!! Didn't run any saws yesterday.........but did buy a 670 W (West Coast) crankcase in what I believe to be in excellent condition from Bryce last night....this will slightly change the direction of an earlier 630 build that stalled out a while ago as I wanted the one piece ign. for this build........I may send this out once built to a certain guy to perform some "Monkey Business" on it.......talked with him about it at John's last spring........


That could make it a very fun saw to run !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That could make it a very fun saw to run !!



My thoughts exactly.......be my own version of a West Coast 670.........52MM Meteor P&C...or perhsaps a 52MM 272XP cyl with Meteor piston....V stack and K&N West Coast filter...muff mod, full wrap......got a few I've ported and am very impressed with the gains I have discovered but am ready to try one done by a pro....see what I'm missing or perhaps how close I've come so far. Probably the only saw I'll ever have anyone else port.......


----------



## Cantdog

Helllooooooo................Anyone home???.............Anyone???


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Robin


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hmmm..... Tough crowd.


----------



## tbone75

Damn this place is SLACK !!

Guess I aint helpin ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> My thoughts exactly.......be my own version of a West Coast 670.........52MM Meteor P&C...or perhsaps a 52MM 272XP cyl with Meteor piston....V stack and K&N West Coast filter...muff mod, full wrap......got a few I've ported and am very impressed with the gains I have discovered but am ready to try one done by a pro....see what I'm missing or perhaps how close I've come so far. Probably the only saw I'll ever have anyone else port.......


Stihl hear good things bout the Meteor kits , must be well made !


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!

It's snowing.......6-10" by saturday they claim


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Jimmy......guess I was doing chores then out the door to work......last day at the "Copper Mine"....may have to have a safety meeting tonight......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Stihl hear good things bout the Meteor kits , must be well made !




Yeah....kinda been looking this kit over....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300879726839?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I have good 272XP (Mahle 52MM) cyls with Meteor pistons.....but none with decomps.....might be a nice thing to have with added compression....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Decomp? Decomp?! Sheesh.. discuss it's merits at the safety meeting tonight!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah....kinda been looking this kit over....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300879726839?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I have good 272XP (Mahle 52MM) cyls with Meteor pistons.....but none with decomps.....might be a nice thing to have with added compression....



Hmmmmmmm, wonder what I could do with that on a 670 chassis??


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Decomp? Decomp?! Sheesh.. discuss it's merits at the safety meeting tonight!


I for one vote for the decomp !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah....kinda been looking this kit over....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300879726839?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I have good 272XP (Mahle 52MM) cyls with Meteor pistons.....but none with decomps.....might be a nice thing to have with added compression....


That kit has everything you would need sounds like !
Better grab one before that Nadian does ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

If I buy what was just offered to me , you guys gonna call me an IDIOT ! LOL But I just may be doing a good thing ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Whudja buy John....Whudja buy......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That kit has everything you would need sounds like !
> Better grab one before that Nadian does ! LOL



It does have about everything you would need...waiting for that 670W case to get here from Bryce before I pull the trigger on the kit......may talk to Randy first to see what he thinks the advantages or disadvantages might be with the Meteor kit compared to the 52MM 272 Mahle cyl. as I have all that stuff here anyway with the 272 cyl Mahle cyl and Meteor piston and have already bored the Jred carb for the internal impulse used in the 272 intake....I don't think the bolts in that kit will work using the 670 West Coast intake elbow that I have. One has to be longer than the other as the elbow is deeper one the right hand side......same problem with the 272 cyl......have to come up with one longer bolt.......need to look into that....might be harder than one might think...pretty long , small dia metric bolt.....not a problem on the stock 670 as the bolts thread into the intake boot not the cyl.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning! How was the safety meeting Robin?


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning! How was the safety meeting Robin?



Didn't happen....everyone had plans.......had to carry on by muhsef....though job...but...somebody's gotta do it.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Didn't happen....everyone had plans.......has to carry on by muhsef....though job...but...somebody's gotta do it.....


Been there and been known to carry on myself too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> It does have about everything you would need...waiting for that 670W case to get here from Bryce before I pull the trigger on the kit......may talk to Randy first to see what he thinks the advantages or disadvantages might be with the Meteor kit compared to the 52MM 272 Mahle cyl. as I have all that stuff here anyway with the 272 cyl Mahle cyl and Meteor piston and have already bored the Jred carb for the internal impulse used in the 272 intake....I don't think the bolts in that kit will work using the 670 West Coast intake elbow that I have. One has to be longer than the other as the elbow is deeper one the right hand side......same problem with the 272 cyl......have to come up with one longer bolt.......need to look into that....might be harder than one might think...pretty long , small dia metric bolt.....not a problem on the stock 670 as the bolts thread into the intake boot not the cyl.......



I have been known to extend a bolt or two when in a pinch, even turn new ones but long skinny ones are harder to do, steady rest n all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Been there and been known to carry on myself too!



When I drink alone, "I prefer to drink by myself"....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I drink alone, "I prefer to drink by myself"....


You are probably only in the best company and don't have to explain much twice in that situation do you?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> You are probably only in the best company and don't have to explain much twice in that situation do you?



No, but the conversation is a bit one sided!...LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> No, but the conversation is a bit one sided!...LOL


Hope you win most of the arguments!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Whudja buy John....Whudja buy......


Nuttin just yet , working on it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Well I just paid fer it ! Most money I ever spent on a saw ! But just gonna try to make a few bucks off it . LOL
All I will tell right now , it has heated full wrap on it ! I will post pix over there when it gets here . Can't get pix to post over here ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Getting soft as you age I see...


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Getting soft as you age I see...


Getting ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Getting ? LOL


Ok candy azz


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ok candy azz


Yep ............. bout the way it is . LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

well.. i'm about to wind this day down. had enough of this chit ho.... enough of this office for one week.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Did I miss the invite for free beer?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Did I miss the invite for free beer?



At Dans??


----------



## tbone75

Nite folks !


----------



## PLMCRZY

Just came home from the bar. On a nice cold night all i want is jack. Woman drove me home. Work in the am.... I may try this poser saw out to (271)


----------



## tbone75

PLMCRZY said:


> Just came home from the bar. On a nice cold night all i want is jack. Woman drove me home. Work in the am.... I may try this poser saw out to (271)


Cold ? In Texas ? WTF is going on down there ? Least that Jack will warm ya right up ! LOL
My Brother was born in Texas , Brownsville . I always tell him hes darn near Mexican ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only post for me til Sunday. Heading out for the camp before the wind picks up.


----------



## PLMCRZY

tbone75 said:


> Cold ? In Texas ? WTF is going on down there ? Least that Jack will warm ya right up ! LOL
> My Brother was born in Texas , Brownsville . I always tell him hes darn near Mexican ! LOL


O hell ya! Been in the low 40s all week. Its 38 now!!

He Mexicans are great im dating one!!! Spicy women are the best, white girls beat around the bush to much LOL


----------



## tbone75

PLMCRZY said:


> O hell ya! Been in the low 40s all week. Its 38 now!!
> 
> He Mexicans are great im dating one!!! Spicy women are the best, white girls beat around the bush to much LOL


Sounds like shes a lot of fun ! LOL

That is very cold for Texas !!


----------



## Cantdog

19 degrees 'Merican here this AM........clear...moon out.....snow on the ground stihl from two nights ago.......rain/snow tonight....snow/rain and sleet tomorrow.......this is getting to be just like winter....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been below freezing most of this weekend but the ground is bare and no ice on the lakes yet.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been below freezing most of this weekend but the ground is bare and no ice on the lakes yet.




Glad you had a good trip....We didn't go to the island as planned....I chickened out because of the slight "Growl" I heard the last two times I had the boat out......not the time of year to head offshore knowing there may be a problem. Sat. pulled the drive and sure enough....water in the drive bellows....that always spells the end of the gimbal bearing......though I could not fell any roughness spinning the inner race of the bearing the presence of saltwater told the tale.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Glad you had a good trip....We didn't go to the island as planned....I chickened out because of the slight "Growl" I heard the last two times I had the boat out......not the time of year to head offshore knowing there may be a problem. Sat. pulled the drive and sure enough....water in the drive bellows....that always spells the end of the gimbal bearing......though I could not fell any roughness spinning the inner race of the bearing the presence of saltwater told the tale.....



Salt water and bearings never mix well, best to get them changed out and a new bellows installed before going out again. Gots to keep that nasty salt water out of the mechanicals!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Salt water and bearings never mix well, best to get them changed out and a new bellows installed before going out again. Gots to keep that nasty salt water out of the mechanicals!



Yep....I have all three sets of bellows and a new gimbal bearing....but lack the $2-300.00 worth of special tools to do the job correctly...just gonna take it over to my local mercruiser dealer and let them do it....he said he could have it for me by next weekend.....take me that long to get the tools..........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep....I have all three sets of bellows and a new gimbal bearing....but lack the $2-300.00 worth of special tools to do the job correctly...just gonna take it over to my local mercruiser dealer and let them do it....he said he could have it for me by next weekend.....take me that long to get the tools..........


 Yeah, when you need it fixed in short order that is a reasonable way to go. Not likely you will need those , special tools again any time soon.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, when you need it fixed in short order that is a reasonable way to go. Not likely you will need those , special tools again any time soon.



Well not right away...but the bellows should be replaced every 7 yrs or sooner according to Merc.....I will probably end up with them sometime anyway as I have this Merc Alpha I Gen II drive and another Alpha I drive on a project boat which will need all new bellows and gimbal bearing too at some point. But right now it's a time thing so it makes sense to hire it done by the pro mechanics and get back in the water........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just plain wet, dark n dreary out there, first licks of what`s to come.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well not right away...but the bellows should be replaced every 7 yrs or sooner according to Merc.....I will probably end up with them sometime anyway as I have this Merc Alpha I Gen II drive and another Alpha I drive on a project boat which will need all new bellows and gimbal bearing too at some point. But right now it's a time thing so it makes sense to hire it done by the pro mechanics and get back in the water........



Another hit in the Sporran, but very necessary in both cases ifn ya want to run em.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning gimbal lovers!


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning gimbal lovers!




Mornin' Jimmy......but I ain't lovin' my gimbal this morning......nope....not so much......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

We always had stern drives as I was growing up. I know in an offshore boat the weight is nice but for me, I'll stick to either a full inboard or an outboard. I guess nothing is easy...it is a boat. 

Last one dad picked up was an 18' SeaDoo hull with a 225 v6 Merc power head sitting on a jet. That's a neat and simple little power package and since that hull also could take two Rotax jets, lots of room in there to work on it. 

Of course I think my next vessel will be a 17' flat back canoe for this 2hp Honda I have. Simple, quiet, efficient and one man can move it around.


----------



## PLMCRZY

Jimmy in NC said:


> We always had stern drives as I was growing up. I know in an offshore boat the weight is nice but for me, I'll stick to either a full inboard or an outboard. I guess nothing is easy...it is a boat.
> 
> Last one dad picked up was an 18' SeaDoo hull with a 225 v6 Merc power head sitting on a jet. That's a neat and simple little power package and since that hull also could take two Rotax jets, lots of room in there to work on it.
> 
> Of course I think my next vessel will be a 17' flat back canoe for this 2hp Honda I have. Simple, quiet, efficient and one man can move it around.


I like jets


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jet drives are really easy on ,props !


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> We always had stern drives as I was growing up. I know in an offshore boat the weight is nice but for me, I'll stick to either a full inboard or an outboard. I guess nothing is easy...it is a boat.
> 
> Last one dad picked up was an 18' SeaDoo hull with a 225 v6 Merc power head sitting on a jet. That's a neat and simple little power package and since that hull also could take two Rotax jets, lots of room in there to work on it.
> 
> Of course I think my next vessel will be a 17' flat back canoe for this 2hp Honda I have. Simple, quiet, efficient and one man can move it around.




Never been a fan of outdrives.........."worst of both worlds" we always called them.......that's why I always keep a rebuilt drive unit on the shelf.......would way prefer a mid mounted engine and a 2:1 Velvet Drive......especial in docking situations......nice to just lean on the shifter a tad rather than straight in or out.....and a rudder will steer you much tighter than any outdrive can bend.....even though the Seaway is real flat aft and will haul her stern in pretty quick....just not the same......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

You don't know anyone looking for an old style OMC out drive do you? The one before the 800. Got one that needs a new home.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Every now and then I almost fall for another outdrive but recover just before dropping coin on one again. Don`t need one but you know how it is, there are so many around...LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Growing up we spent a LOT of time around water, namely Lake Wateree in SC in the Beaver Creek area. Dad worked at Bowden's Marina now Lake Wateree Marina growing up from the time he was 14 or so on through the time he got out of the service. Last time he "worked" there was ~'82 helping The Colonel after his son killed himself. 

All that being said my father genuinely HATES a boat. He's burned out on them.... nothing excites him about a boat at all.. except one type. A nice almost flat bottom V-drive. He's always wanted one like this. Why I dunno... but he came close to buying one on a couple of occasions. 







Something about a screaming motor and real efficient drive. He always told us kids.."Hell yea you can ski behind it.. you'll get up out of the water fast!"

Not worth a damn off shore or in much chop.. but on a smooth body of water.. loads of fun.


----------



## PLMCRZY

Mine does decent on chop its a shallow vee bottom. It runs 75+ with a mild BBC. Its all original besides the motor. Its a 1980 mantra. 

Alot of history with it, used to race against my dad in the late 80s early 90s. My grandfather bought the boat in 96 to have something as fast as my Dads boat. I got it about a year ago. 

Here is a idle video
My slow jet idling: 

Heres a pass, was running dry headers and a scoop. I popped the engine shortly after. I dropped a valve in #1 grenaded it. 
Last pass before #1 cylinder sucked a valve: 

I have the new engine, its out of a chevelle. Im going to go thru it put a nice cam in it nothing special just really looking for reliability.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> You don't know anyone looking for an old style OMC out drive do you? The one before the 800. Got one that needs a new home.




I don't Jimmy....much as I like OMC based outboards (Evinrude/Jonhnson I have little use for their outdrives.........Merc is in the middle......Volvo Penta is the top of the chit heap....but ...well you know.......all the same in the end......


----------



## tbone75

Slacker checking in .


----------



## PLMCRZY

Doesnt get any better then this. 36 out and dropping, its 74 in here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Found well down on page 2 again, wet but mild here today, once the clouds pull out the temps will drop again.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Lunch time bump


----------



## PLMCRZY

You know i post in here everyday but you lame azzs just say bump


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bump is all some of these lame azzes have to say....LOL
Bump just gives the thread a bump up toward the top, hoping to keep it on page 1.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bump is all some of these lame azzes have to say....LOL
> Bump just gives the thread a bump up toward the top, hoping to keep it on page 1.









Budget headlight for the newest Gravely. 






Lunch time follies at work....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Is that better???


----------



## tbone75

Damitalltohell its COLD !!


----------



## PLMCRZY

Bump


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Budget headlight for the newest Gravely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch time follies at work....



Nice picts Jimmy!


----------



## tbone75

Slap !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slip!


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright..time slackers.


----------



## tbone75

Yep I am a SLACKER ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dayumm woodbuggers....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## PLMCRZY

Laid up with kidney stones. 





Heres where ill be in may.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Danny has some competition there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a good day, little snow this morning made roads slippery. Picked up 3 saws after work, one SD 115i, a 33 cc Poulan and a Partner 400. All in fairly good shape, the Poulan runs fine, the 400 needs an AV spring and the SD needs new rubber buffers.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been a good day, little snow this morning made roads slippery. Picked up 3 saws after work, one SD 115i, a 33 cc Poulan and a Partner 400. All in fairly good shape, the Poulan runs fine, the 400 needs an AV spring and the SD needs new rubber buffers.


Sounds like a good day.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sitting by the fire with the wife, baby, and the dog. These cold evenings sure lend themselves to this.


----------



## PLMCRZY

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sitting by the fire with the wife, baby, and the dog. These cold evenings sure lend themselves to this.


It was 70 here today. Now its 52, no Burning for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sitting by the fire with the wife, baby, and the dog. These cold evenings sure lend themselves to this.



It`s cold enough here for a fire tonight, just makes me sleepy...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its cold enough for a fire this morning, temp might make it back up above freezing by noon but just barely. Burning Stihl cut wood keeps the frost away!


----------



## Cantdog

Actually warmer here this morning....an even 32 'Merican.......


----------



## sachsmo

You fellas need to head over to the triple nickel thread.

Dat's what AS is about!


----------



## Cantdog

Most the way down page II..............guess the "triple nickel" tread is sucking the life out of this one......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sorry...I'm on light duty.


----------



## tbone75

I am just slack !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Frosty mornin' to ya!


----------



## tbone75

Went from 22 at 4am to 16 at 8:30am ! WTF is going on here ? Pose to get warmer when the sun comes out !


----------



## Cantdog

I see the slackahs been slackin' up a storm today..........cold windy day here.......sunny though....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cold here tonight ,glad to have plenty of Stihl cut wood to chase the cold away.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep supposed to go down to about 12 'Merican here tonight..........gotta put the boat in the water tomorrow by 9 AM and run out to the island....check on things in preparation for our annual Thanksgiving/last trip to camp for the year. With all the weather we've had since I was out there last, definitely taking a saw with me........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep supposed to go down to about 12 'Merican here tonight..........gotta put the boat in the water tomorrow by 9 AM and run out to the island....check on things in preparation for our annual Thanksgiving/last trip to camp for the year. With all the weather we've had since I was out there last, definitely taking a saw with me........


Gonna freeze yer nuggets off ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep supposed to go down to about 12 'Merican here tonight..........gotta put the boat in the water tomorrow by 9 AM and run out to the island....check on things in preparation for our annual Thanksgiving/last trip to camp for the year. With all the weather we've had since I was out there last, definitely taking a saw with me........



I believe you will encounter some very stiff chop, its blowing a gale here tonight.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I believe you will encounter some very stiff chop, its blowing a gale here tonight.



Yep probably a little bumpy....be playin time and tide against each other...trying to be in what small sweet spot that may develop......going alone so will be able to time it right......all these yrs the wife has not been able/willing to grasp the notion of having to be at certain places at certain times to coincide with tide change..........will know what I'm up against before I get to Trial Point.......gotta try out my new Gimbal bearing and bellows!!!!!


----------



## farrell

Morning crew!


----------



## tbone75

Morning ya buncha nuts !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Afternoon


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Went from 22 at 4am to 16 at 8:30am ! WTF is going on here ? Pose to get warmer when the sun comes out !


Cold Nov.! Coldest one I can remember since '79. Starting to go thru some wood!!
Jimmy haven't forgotten about you!! Haven't seen the Old Man to ask him about the Gravely parts, but I'm sure there's no problem there! Had the flu but am finally feeling better!
Brought wood in everyday with the flu! Ain't fun!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep probably a little bumpy....be playin time and tide against each other...trying to be in what small sweet spot that may develop......going alone so will be able to time it right......all these yrs the wife has not been able/willing to grasp the notion of having to be at certain places at certain times to coincide with tide change..........will know what I'm up against before I get to Trial Point.......gotta try out my new Gimbal bearing and bellows!!!!!



First thing I can remember, really, is that time n tide wait for no man. That was drilled into me from the time I could talk. Living on and off the sea our food source and transportation highway, the tides played a large roll in my life, the wind direction, changing of the wind, types of cloud in the sky, color of sunrise and sunset played a major part in my life. There was hardly a thing more important to us than the tides and the weather.

Have a safe trip ,old son!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Cold Nov.! Coldest one I can remember since '79. Starting to go thru some wood!!
> Jimmy haven't forgotten about you!! Haven't seen the Old Man to ask him about the Gravely parts, but I'm sure there's no problem there! Had the flu but am finally feeling better!
> Brought wood in everyday with the flu! Ain't fun!



Good to hear from you Bobby. Was wondering where you got to and hoping you were just busy with the seasonal stuff with winter coming.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> First thing I can remember, really, is that time n tide wait for no man. That was drilled into me from the time I could talk. Living on and off the sea our food source and transportation highway, the tides played a large roll in my life, the wind direction, changing of the wind, types of cloud in the sky, color of sunrise and sunset played a major part in my life. There was hardly a thing more important to us than the tides and the weather.
> 
> Have a safe trip ,old son!




Thanks Jerry.....but it didn't happen....not a happy Dawg.....haven't time right now but will fill you all in later.....


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Cold Nov.! Coldest one I can remember since '79. Starting to go thru some wood!!
> Jimmy haven't forgotten about you!! Haven't seen the Old Man to ask him about the Gravely parts, but I'm sure there's no problem there! Had the flu but am finally feeling better!
> Brought wood in everyday with the flu! Ain't fun!


Sure hope you kick that stuff soon ! Take care of yourself !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Jerry.....but it didn't happen....not a happy Dawg.....haven't time right now but will fill you all in later.....



Hope its nothing serious but I suspect it it is if it caused you to miss a trip out to the camp!


----------



## dancan

Hope the cast iron pirates didn't steal his prop.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

cheeves said:


> Cold Nov.! Coldest one I can remember since '79. Starting to go thru some wood!!
> Jimmy haven't forgotten about you!! Haven't seen the Old Man to ask him about the Gravely parts, but I'm sure there's no problem there! Had the flu but am finally feeling better!
> Brought wood in everyday with the flu! Ain't fun!


No worries Bobby....I'm super busy myself right now.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope its nothing serious but I suspect it it is if it caused you to miss a trip out to the camp!



Serious enough.......cold and windy yesterday..got down to Stonington about 8AM...backed the boat/trailer in...got aboard and fired her up....backed off the trailer....but the steering felt funny.....so was headed up along side the dock to tie up, get out and retrieve the truck/trailer and go park. However when I turned to port the wheel locked up like she was hard over.....boat still going straight ahead...stepped aft..drive still straight ahead...fussed with the wheel an got to turn starboard a little.....then ..bang...got it to turn port a little.......the more I fuss the worse it got.....finally got turned around and somehow got back lined up with the trailer.....when she lined up I nailed it...nearly landed in the back of the truck.....helm unit is broken and shifting is way, way out of adjustment too. Was back to the shop by 9AM...Seaway inside....went to Ellsworth a got Hoss a truckload of Thanksgiving hay and straw...got that unloaded then drove down the coast to the Marine Supply and bought a new helm unit......headed to the shop now to install.


----------



## dancan

Glad is was something that money could fix .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Serious enough.......cold and windy yesterday..got down to Stonington about 8AM...backed the boat/trailer in...got aboard and fired her up....backed off the trailer....but the steering felt funny.....so was headed up along side the dock to tie up, get out and retrieve the truck/trailer and go park. However when I turned to port the wheel locked up like she was hard over.....boat still going straight ahead...stepped aft..drive still straight ahead...fussed with the wheel an got to turn starboard a little.....then ..bang...got it to turn port a little.......the more I fuss the worse it got.....finally got turned around and somehow got back lined up with the trailer.....when she lined up I nailed it...nearly landed in the back of the truck.....helm unit is broken and shifting is way, way out of adjustment too. Was back to the shop by 9AM...Seaway inside....went to Ellsworth a got Hoss a truckload of Thanksgiving hay and straw...got that unloaded then drove down the coast to the Marine Supply and bought a new helm unit......headed to the shop now to install.


Good luck Robin !


----------



## Cantdog

I get asked a lot why I waste my time fixing things myself instead of buying new or hiring the repairs done by someone that does it for a living.......my usual responses are one or all of the following;...I hate payments so that rules out buying anything new of great expense. I enjoy fixing things somewhat. I don't have to pay some else to screw up my stuff which I will end up fixing myself anyway.....I can do that part for free. I can't count how many times I've hired stuff done and within a short time have to redo it myself.... so I generally just acquire what ever tools needed to do the job and get 'r done. This is a classic case......hired the Merc dealer to change 2 bellows, a short piece of hose and the gimbal bearing.....I had the parts already......he got me right in and did the work.......$467.00 later.......but........somehow managed to destroy my Teleflex helm unit in the process and really screw up my shift adjustments.....the shift adjustment is very finicky....due to the basic design...so not that displeased with that although was secretly hoping he could get it adjusted better that I have been able to so far as that's what they do......The helm is a different story....I already replaced it when I first bought the boat so it was only 6-7 yrs old.....it was so messed up I had to destroy the unit in order to get my cable out......should be able to simply release a keeper and crank the cable right out with the steering wheel......nope....bad tooth jamb in there.......missing two on the drive gear and two on the driven gear.....found three of the four teeth................


----------



## tbone75

Damn that just sucks very bad !


----------



## dancan

Looks like what sank the Bismark LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Looks like what sank the Bismark LOL



LOL!!! Probably wooda sunk me too if I had tried for the island!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Damn that just sucks very bad !



Yeah not a biggie.......once I got the cable out of it...the rest went good....$75.00 for a new unit plus a 25 mile each way drive....and a few more wrinkles on my brow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

How the fark did that gear get stripped, I can`t see the wear necessary for it to skip n jamb. The gear teeth aren`t even worn sharp on either the big or small driven cog.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> How the fark did that gear get stripped, I can`t see the wear necessary for it to skip n jamb. The gear teeth aren`t even worn sharp on either the big or small driven cog.




Don't know.....felt real funny even backing off the trailer.....then when in head gear lost steerage.......not real heavy duty......but just the same, was working fine.....no wear to be seen really at all.... as I said fairly new....I replaced it the first year I had the boat along with the drive unit itself......all new stuff.....I'd say someone was being very heavy handed when turning the wheel with the engine off....have to be patient and let the hydraulic fliud move from one side to the other in the steering slave.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Don't know.....felt real funny even backing off the trailer.....then when in head gear lost steerage.......not real heavy duty......but just the same, was working fine.....no wear to be seen really at all.... as I said fairly new....I replaced it the first year I had the boat along with the drive unit itself......all new stuff.....I'd say someone was being very heavy handed when turning the wheel with the engine off....have to be patient and let the hydraulic fliud move from one side to the other in the steering slave.........



Those teeth were overstressed, only way to do that was a heavier load than designed for applied. Yes turning the wheel without the engine running n turning the pump takes a steady but not overly hard pressure, possibly wrenching of the wheel would cause the teeth to shear. Guess that $467. gimbal repair job just went up.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those teeth were overstressed, only way to do that was a heavier load than designed for applied. Yes turning the wheel without the engine running n turning the pump takes a steady but not overly hard pressure, possibly wrenching of the wheel would cause the teeth to shear. Guess that $467. gimbal repair job just went up.



Yep..........seems it did...... cable driven steering with hydro slave assist doesn't take much pressure on the wheel to make a course change or just keeping a weather helm...never seen a broken one before......worn and loose yes..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well now you have it fixed, should work fine for you. Don`t take it back to that repair shop often, hard on the sporran and not all that time saving.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Found well down on page 2 again, real slacck over here.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl slack and stihl trying to get the body moving .

Dang wind is down right nasty out there ! Least I don't need a fire yet , will later today .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nothing but slacckers today. Hey John!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everybody workin er sumpthin, slacckness has taken over.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm fighting the fight... school job won't close out. Getting notices about punch list work so I sent notice of intent to "Bond Claim" on them. They are over $450,000.00 behind in payments... like anyone behind in payments, account is on hold. Seems simple doesn't it?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ohh yeah Jerry and Dan... those are US Dollars... not funny monies!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohh yeah Jerry and Dan... those are US Dollars... not funny monies!


 Monopoly, get out of jail free!


----------



## Cantdog

Slackahs being slack I see......1 post from Page II........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Can`t keep this thread up any more, just not enough of us posting any more.


----------



## Cantdog

Well....true jerry........just seems a shame to let it go with a mere six thousand, seventy pages with one hundred and twenty one thousand three hundred and eighty nine posts.......that was only viewed one million, two hundred and ninty seven thousand, nine hundred and eighty five times......hell..... that's near new!!!!


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Adam.....but......Morning,,,


----------



## Stihl 041S

I'm in for the long haul........

Sorry I bean slack.....


----------



## scallywag

Well it's that time of year again here in the valley, time to make hay while the sun shines!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hmm....hay. We make asphalt while weather permits. Pave it all we say!!


----------



## scallywag

Asphalt, whats that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well....true jerry........just seems a shame to let it go with a mere six thousand, seventy pages with one hundred and twenty one thousand three hundred and eighty nine posts.......that was only viewed one million, two hundred and ninty seven thousand, nine hundred and eighty five times......hell..... that's near new!!!!



Shame, it just getting started, only wish it could have lasted a while!..


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Asphalt, whats that?



Livestock won`t eat it!!


----------



## scallywag

Jerry, do you still have to log off to get up dates?


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> Jerry, do you still have to log off to get up dates?


Just go to another page.......and then come back. 

Dats how I dooes it. 

Hey all


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Jerry, do you still have to log off to get up dates?



Only way I can stay on this thread and get updates is to click the refresh icon at the top of my main page, that will do it without me signing of and back on now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Just go to another page.......and then come back.
> 
> Dats how I dooes it.
> 
> Hey all



That won`t work for me, tried that. Making a post won`t even show up for me until I hit the refresh icon and the main page reloads.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> That won`t work for me, tried that. Making a post won`t even show up for me until I hit the refresh icon and the main page reloads.


Yeah. Making a post won't for me either.......

Hey Jerry!!!!
Where is John??


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only way I can stay on this thread and get updates is to click the refresh icon at the top of my main page, that will do it without me signing of and back on now.


 Yep, same here!....Gives me the sssshhiitttsss!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Making a post won't for me either.......
> 
> Hey Jerry!!!!
> Where is John??



Hey Rob!
John is digging out saws from under his bench down in his basement. Hope he can make it back upstairs after doing all that.


----------



## Stihl 041S

John went to sleep. 

Now is our chance!!!!


----------



## dancan

But wasn't John sayin on the pig site that he didn't realise how many saw projects that he had but was missing parts so he needed about a 1/2 dozen MiniMacs donor parts saws to complete his ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> But wasn't John sayin on the pig site that he didn't realise how many saw projects that he had but was missing parts so he needed about a 1/2 dozen MiniMacs donor parts saws to complete his ?


 Needs plenty of Mini Macs, yes!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have a safe run to the Island Robin, short window before the storm hits today, bad one from what I see n hear. Batten the hatches and double up the lines.


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Adam.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hmm....way too quiet. 



PIE!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pie please!!


----------



## dancan

Pie for me !
MiniMac for John so he can celebrate Thanksgiving !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Butternut pecan tonight!


----------



## tbone75

Danny found some yeller saws , and they aint no dang mini-cracks !! They is REAL saws ! Just hope I gets them ? Or least the one I wants mostist ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Butternut pecan tonight!


I gots 2 Blackberry , a custard & a coconut ! But all to hot to cut she says !


----------



## pioneerguy600

No pie for breakfast, it all disappeared overnight. Happy thanksgiving to those South of the border.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Danny found some yeller saws , and they aint no dang mini-cracks !! They is REAL saws ! Just hope I gets them ? Or least the one I wants mostist ! LOL



Look closely, its not what you think it is.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wet out there, so dark that headlights hardly cut it but at least no snow!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jerry!!!!


----------



## sachsmo

Hey Jerry,

Howdy to you too young Lad!


----------



## tbone75

Happy turkey day !!


Guess I better go look at them saw pix closer ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry!!!!



Hey Uncle Rob, have a safe trip. Happy Turkey Day!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Happy turkey day !!
> 
> 
> Guess I better go look at them saw pix closer ?



Ok John, they are the newer saws. I only glanced at the pict of the 70 and seen that steel brake handle sticking up, thought it was an older 417.


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## pioneerguy600

sachsmo said:


> Hey Jerry,
> 
> Howdy to you too young Lad!



You have a good Holiday, don`t eat too much!! Not!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Morning kids!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


 Have a good one Adam.


----------



## tbone75

Slackahs !!


----------



## dancan

P7000+ page 2 rescue ....... And some P5000+ stuff for good measure


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Uncle Rob, have a safe trip. Happy Turkey Day!!


Hope all you guys had a good day! Had a nice feed of haddock and shrimp with butternut squash and mashed potatoes.


----------



## dancan

Sounds like an excellent meal to me !!!


----------



## farrell

I'm gonna die!


----------



## tbone75

FAT Slug checking in !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I really feel bad for all you overeaters....NOT!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good evening for me, found 3 more lil stinkers locally, all good but they really need a bath. Got them all for the cost of 2 new chains!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good evening for me, found 3 more lil stinkers locally, all good but they really need a bath. Got them all for the cost of 2 new chains!


Pix ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Pix ??



It was very dark when I picked them up but will take picts tomorrow before I even start to clean them up. Previous owner wasn`t much for cleaning his saws .....ever, by the looks of them.


----------



## tbone75

Bad as this 009 I gotta fix ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes, they are really grubby, specially for Stihls. Guy lived right in the city, nice neighborhood n all. Kept his yard and house neat as a pin but the saws never seen a cleaning I am sure.


----------



## tbone75

That sucks , think I will start on this 009 tomorrow ?


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## farrell

Slackerz!

Afternoon bump......


----------



## tbone75

My first bump on Wi-Fi !!


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> My first bump on Wi-Fi !!



Good evening, it obviously works!


----------



## dancan

Wait till he finds that poarn on hisped LOL


----------



## tbone75

Amazing how much faster things work over dial up ! LOL Just bad it cost 7 times as much ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Wait till he finds that poarn on hisped LOL


No need , get that on TV !! LOL


----------



## dancan

Sure you do lol
Poarn on the phone in one hand .........


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Wait till he finds that poarn on hisped LOL


No need , get that on TV !! LOL


dancan said:


> Sure you do lol
> Poarn on the phone in one hand .........


Nah , the 60" TV !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That sucks , think I will start on this 009 tomorrow ?




Had to work late, didn`t get to the saws yet so it will be tomorrow before I can check them over and take picts before starting to clean them grubby buggers up. The 025 does not have a chain, guy said he put it on one of the 026`s, have to figure out which one. Usually 025 has that 3/8 Picco on them and the 026`s usually have .325 on them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had to work late, didn`t get to the saws yet so it will be tomorrow before I can check them over and take picts before starting to clean them grubby buggers up. The 025 does not have a chain, guy said he put it on one of the 026`s, have to figure out which one. Usually 025 has that 3/8 Picco on them and the 026`s usually have .325 on them.


I see more 025s with .325 than Picco .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I figure if the chain fit it must be .325, no idea what gauge it is, tomorrow will tell. I have lots of .325 chain in .058


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I figure if the chain fit it must be .325, no idea what gauge it is, tomorrow will tell. I have lots of .325 chain in .058


Maybe 050 ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Maybe 050 ?


 Most of the new bars over here are .050 , it takes some wearing/use before the .058 will fit in. I also have a bunch of .063 in 20" loops, don`t have any bars in .063.


----------



## tbone75

Don't see much in .063 . Lot of Husky bars are .058 . Them dang little 170/180 bars are usually .043. All my chain in Picco is .050 !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

All the 025/250s around here come with .325-.063... As do most of the 026/260 saws. 

Rarely you'll see .058 set come through but no one stocks the chain local. I try to get everything to .050 for simplicity. The only .063 I willingly bought was on the 37" bar.


----------



## pioneerguy600

.050 is most common here for Stihl .325 while 3/8" can be .050 or ,063 depending on which dealer yo go to. 3/8 Picco is usually .050 also. When I want another pitch I find it through eBay. Years ago I picked up a lot of chain from closing out business before it all got sold off and now all chain listed on ebay are way overpriced.


----------



## tbone75

I look for partial spools of chain on the bay . Don't find much tho !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Quite a few years back there was lots of chain being sold off from closing out business. I got full reels and boxes of chain for about half price of the going rate, postage was even cheap back then. A saw was being shipped for $45. , a roll of chain $30 - $40.


----------



## pioneerguy600

As promised, picts of 3 lil stinkers I picked up Thurs night, 025 has no chain, otherwise they are complete, all were running 2 years ago being used for cutting up homeowners firewood,


----------



## pioneerguy600

I decided to clean off one of the shelves in one of the storage bldgs , was a pile 0f stuff in there that didn`t belong, now relocated, just a few of the 50 cc and below saws off that shelf,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Found well down on page 2 again, bunch of slacckkeerrs !!


----------



## tbone75

Them little stinkers just may clean up nice ? Don't look all that bad .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Them little stinkers just may clean up nice ? Don't look all that bad .



One 026 runs with just putting fresh fuel in it, other one needs new fuel line, its melted off inside the tank. The 025 will hit but not stay running, likely fuel related. A good cleaning and a few simple things will bring them back to life.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had to make another post to keep on first page.


----------



## tbone75

Give it another goose !


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> I decided to clean off one of the shelves in one of the storage bldgs , was a pile 0f stuff in there that didn`t belong, now relocated, just a few of the 50 cc and below saws off that shelf,


Quite a collection Jerry!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Quite a collection Jerry!!


 Thanks Bobby, small part of it.


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Quite a collection Jerry!!


Just the junkers there .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just the junkers there .



Hey!!.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Little morning bump


----------



## Cantdog

Not much going on saw wise........did bring a 49SP back in from the island so it could winter in a warm shop with friends and not be lonely and frozen out on a rock in the ocean........scared every storm......saltwater is like acid to mag saws!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Leave a little Poolin out there , mostly plastic ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Leave a little Poolin out there , mostly plastic ! LOL



PAGE III !!!!!!!!! Man it been quite a while since we been on Page III !!!!

Not a bad idea John but I've always left a SXL out there but it's at the shop waiting for a carb kit and a new set of reeds....need to do that someday....good powerful saw for limited use around camp....nobody stoo-ped 'nuff to stihl it!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Page 3 , bad slackers over here !


----------



## Deleted member 83629

good morning, im about to finish my coffee and i got to get going to work going to be a long day a 5-3 shift
at the local farmers co-op.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning bump, still wet here, don`t see any precip falling right now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning bump, still wet here, don`t see any precip falling right now.


Same chit here Jerry , but looks like it could let loose any sec. Looks like a chance of rain all week . Not gonna be a fun week fer me !


----------



## bikemike

Yeah a chance of cold in Minnesota. Below 0 uhhh


----------



## tbone75

bikemike said:


> Yeah a chance of cold in Minnesota. Below 0 uhhh


Sure don't wanna live there ! !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Same chit here Jerry , but looks like it could let loose any sec. Looks like a chance of rain all week . Not gonna be a fun week fer me !



Today turned out alright, was fairly mild and seen the sun most of the day, going down to - 9 overnight and staying below freezing tomorrow and tomorrow night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Started cleaning up one of the lil stinkers, bout 2 hrs was all I had time for, got the heavy chit out, saw will weigh a pound less now....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Deserted I tell ya, no posters on here at all. Got a green Poulan running well and cleaned up two more 026`s this evening, 7 more to go...LOL


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> Deserted I tell ya, no posters on here at all. Got a green Poulan running well and cleaned up two more 026`s this evening, 7 more to go...LOL


 yep i needed to order gaskets and seals for my 026 tonight. Getting bored with all my saws up and running. Been working on friends homelite zip to keep busy.


----------



## tbone75

bikemike said:


> yep i needed to order gaskets and seals for my 026 tonight. Getting bored with all my saws up and running. Been working on friends homelite zip to keep busy.


Can't say I have that problem ! Not looking like I ever will ? LOL i have more project saws than 10 people need ! LOL But I never get bored working on the same thing !


----------



## tbone75

Jerry is way worse than me , and 4 times as fast building them ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry is way worse than me , and 4 times as fast building them ! LOL



What!! I don`t got no saws!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning!



Morning Jimmy! Filling pot holes today?..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Actually.. days like today where it is misty and dreary and a bit cool... are perfect patching days. So yes... we are patching holes today!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Get them all filled in before winter, so the frost can pop em out and then you have more work filling them in again. I know how the make work projects go...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Man its chilly here today, was out compacting some turd saws, couldn`t even keep muhself warm!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What!! I don`t got no saws!!


I know , that other guy keeps taking them !


----------



## bikemike

What kind of saw should i get to cut wood? What is the best 2cycle bar oil? How many more horsepower will the saw get if i put a K&N cold air intake and filter along with a platinum plus 4 spark plug


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> What kind of saw should i get to cut wood? What is the best 2cycle bar oil? How many more horsepower will the saw get if i put a K&N cold air intake and filter along with a platinum plus 4 spark plug



Best saw= handsaw
best oil= Gary Goo
K&N upgrade and platinum plug = 13.5 hp gain.


----------



## jughead500

pioneerguy600 said:


> Best saw= handsaw
> best oil= Gary Goo
> K&N upgrade and platinum plug = 13.5 hp gain.


Don't forget the magical Piltz dust.


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> Best saw= handsaw
> best oil= Gary Goo
> K&N upgrade and platinum plug = 13.5 hp gain.


Awesome. Il go get a new hand saw and ditch my stihls echos and poulan lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Save you a big bunch of money and provide some physical workout, save on a gym membership.


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> Save you a big bunch of money and provide some physical workout, save on a gym membership.


Gym membership haha i have 7 kids. its a good day if i get a cup of coffee before the hockey team starts tearing it up


----------



## scallywag

I got me a new sticker this week!


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> I got me a new sticker this week!



My Little Pony....?...


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> My Little Pony....?...


Yep!........with a rainbow!


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Yep!........with a rainbow!


----------



## scallywag

........With an extra sticker!


----------



## dancan

Christmas MacMinis for John you guys!!!


----------



## farrell

Morning fellars!


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> View attachment 383801
> 
> ........With an extra sticker!


* VERY NICE!!*


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got some more turds rounded up , gots to find way bigger boxes!


----------



## dancan

1010 or bust LOL


----------



## tbone75

bikemike said:


> Gym membership haha i have 7 kids. its a good day if i get a cup of coffee before the hockey team starts tearing it up


So you need 7 hand saws ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Dang MEEN Nadians !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 1010 or bust LOL



1010....????? You ain't threatening John with a yella saw that big are you???? That's like two minimacs in one......


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.......clear day dawning here.....


----------



## tbone75

If I get box fulls of the wrong yeller saws , there will be a truck load headed back up to Nadia !!


----------



## Cantdog

Good lawd boys.......Page III..........you all looking to see how far I can count using Roman Numerals??????? Or whut????


----------



## tbone75

To early to be up and way to slack over here !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> To early to be up and way to slack over here !



Not as early now...but stihl slack.........nice day...cold, clear......but headed downhill...snow/sleet/rain in the forecast.....finish the truck and start the Saab today I guess......shop's nice and warm.....Free Flow's been chugging away all week on Jonsereds cut hardwood...the very best.....LOL!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Last clear day for awhile. Supposed to rain all weekend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, found way down near bottom of page III, dang Roman numerals!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, found way down near bottom of page III, dang Roman numerals!!



Yep...one, two and three aren't to bad.......but after three it starts getting tricky!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just difficult to remember which side of the V to put the I numeral at....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Super Slackin Slug checking in !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Super Slaccker, good thing you check in now n then!


----------



## dancan

Shoulda checked in sooner , page 2 bounce back .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yeah ,this site is getting real busy, causes this thread to fall so much faster than it used to.


----------



## tbone75

Late night check in !


----------



## Stihl 041S

And again. 
Tomorrow we put a 15 ton 2000 hp motor on a pump and fire it up. And it's a vertical


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> And again.
> Tomorrow we put a 15 ton 2000 hp motor on a pump and fire it up. And it's a vertical


 2000 hp, sounds interesting!...what's it on?


----------



## tbone75

Rob and his toys !


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> 2000 hp, sounds interesting!...what's it on?


A poop pump !!


----------



## tbone75

One thing to member bout Rob , don't ever I mean ever ask fer carb bolts !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> A poop pump !!


Naaaa. 
This is a fresh water pump. 
I'll get the GPM and PSI tomorrow. 

Time to go home. 

6600 volts and about 170 amps.....but it may take near 1000 amps to start it. 

It will Rock and Roll and shake the floor


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> A poop pump !!


 A 2000 hp shite pump!! must be gona pump all the crap outa Facebook!


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> 2000 hp, sounds interesting!...what's it on?


We got to try some Kustom filters for 090s. I haven't forgot.


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> A 2000 hp shite pump!! must be gona pump all the crap outa Facebook!


What's face book??


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> We got to try some Kustom filters for 090s. I haven't forgot.


Ah if only i had a Kustom carb....


----------



## tbone75

I call it farce book , and stay away from it !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> Ah if only i had a Kustom carb....


Just a way to mount a larger and better filter. 
The stock carb on my Ported 090 breaths well.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Just a way to mount a larger and better filter.
> The stock carb on my Ported 090 breaths well.


Yep ! And anything else it wants to !


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> What's face book??


 I believe it's a device people use to transfer crap from one individual to the next...?


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> I believe it's a device people use to transfer crap from one individual to the next...?


Bout the nicest way to put it ! LOL


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> Just a way to mount a larger and better filter.
> The stock carb on my Ported 090 breaths well.


 Stock carb??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Farce book. I like it


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> Stock carb??


Randy I think said it was. He did a thread on it. 

Uncle Robs 090


----------



## tbone75

Poor OL is just bout to leave fer work , nother 12 hr day ! Least she had yesterday off ! 6 -12s before that and again this week !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Poor OL is just bout to leave fer work , nother 12 hr day ! Least she had yesterday off ! 6 -12s before that and again this week !


Be nice to her. Eat bland food.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Be nice to her. Eat bland food.


I went out on the couch last night !


----------



## tbone75

That was only cause I was flopping like a fish outta water trying to sleep !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I went out on the couch last night !


Heck of a guy !! N


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> Randy I think said it was. He did a thread on it.
> 
> Uncle Robs 090


 Yep, seen that thread, I'm thinking about tryin a HL 384 or a rejetted 324 on a ported 090.


----------



## tbone75

You twos is just bout nuts , its already a 090 !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> Yep, seen that thread, I'm thinking about tryin a HL 384 or a rejetted 324 on a ported 090.


I wanted a worker not a racer.
Gonna do an 090 GS ported next.
Now the 084 with the 090 top end is just for fun.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I wanted a worker not a racer.
> Gonna do an 090 GS ported next.


Yep ........................ NUTS !!


----------



## tbone75

I haven't even tried starting my 084 yet ! Dang thing prolly gonna hurt me !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I haven't even tried starting my 084 yet ! Dang thing prolly gonna hurt me !


Get a Stihl D handle off the Rescue Saw. 
Best $5 ever spent.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Get a Stihl D handle off the Rescue Saw.
> Best $5 ever spent.


Great idea ! Plus already got one !


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> I wanted a worker not a racer.
> Gonna do an 090 GS ported next.
> Now the 084 with the 090 top end is just for fun.


 Maybe a 10 cube gear drive with NOS!...lol


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Great idea ! Plus already got one !


If I can find it now that I moved all my junk ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Maybe a 10 cube gear drive with NOS!...lol


OK , ya was kinna nutty , but now yer just wacked out !


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> Maybe a 10 cube gear drive with NOS!...lol


That would be pricey. 
The 084/090 is around 10 cube. NOS not needed. 
That would be silly. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> OK , ya was kinna nutty , but now yer just wacked out !


And your point is???


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> OK , ya was kinna nutty , but now yer just wacked out !


 Just yankin ya chain!....I'll be content with a work saw ported 090, just for a bit of fun.


----------



## tbone75

Your both bout half crazy ! LOL

But all in fun !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Your both bout half crazy ! LOL
> 
> But all in fun !!


The crazy is what keeps ya from REALLY Goin crazy.


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Your both bout half crazy ! LOL
> 
> But all in fun !!


 
After i get the 090 ported thats it for me!.....No more play things!!... I've sold off most of the saws that I 'just had to have', only keeping five queens and four work saws, and when i find a decent 026 to replace my old and tired 034, that will definately be it!


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> After i get the 090 ported thats it for me!.....No more play things!!... I've sold off most of the saws that I 'just had to have', only keeping five queens and four work saws, and when i find a decent 026 to replace my old and tired 034, that will definately be it!


But they keep coming out with new and better saws ! LOL


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> But they keep coming out with new and better saws ! LOL


 Well I figure I've got ten years wood cuttin left in me, I reckon the saws i have will see me out!........plus a nice 026 of course!


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Well I figure I've got ten years wood cuttin left in me, I reckon the saws i have will see me out!........plus a nice 026 of course!


I can't really use a saw but I have more than I can count ! Plus enough project saws to last me a good 5 yrs .


----------



## tbone75

Putting them together is my saw fun now days ! Sure would like to be able to get out and use them again , but just not gonna happen . But I can sure stihl enjoy the hell out of them ! LOL


----------



## scallywag

I just read my own post!.....What crap am I talkin, there won't be any wood left around here to cut in ten years!


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> I just read my own post!.....What crap am I talkin, there won't be any wood left around here to cut in ten years!


That would surly suck !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just difficult to remember which side of the V to put the I numeral at....LOL




LOL!! Or the X.....if we get durn slack!!!


----------



## bikemike

026 yeah mine is broke down to every individual part now. All new seals gaskets some porting. Keeping it mild so it stays reliable. Il post a couple pics of the mess soon.


----------



## bikemike




----------



## bikemike

Thats only roughed in its not the finished product yet. These small displacement engines are a pain to do the transfer ports on its not like working on my old moto cross engines


----------



## sachsmo

Y'all ain't no fun!

Go check out my thread on the (top porters)

Now ole mo can get some panties wadded up real good.

Me thinks them guys wear blue leotards with a big S on their chest?

Perhaps it is just inhaling the nicasil dust, I dunno?


----------



## bikemike

sachsmo said:


> Y'all ain't no fun!
> 
> Go check out my thread on the (top porters)
> 
> Now ole mo can get some panties wadded up real good.
> 
> Me thinks them guys wear blue leotards with a big S on their chest?
> 
> Perhaps it is just inhaling the nicasil dust, I dunno?


Is S short for sack lol.


----------



## tbone75

sachsmo said:


> Y'all ain't no fun!
> 
> Go check out my thread on the (top porters)
> 
> Now ole mo can get some panties wadded up real good.
> 
> Me thinks them guys wear blue leotards with a big S on their chest?
> 
> Perhaps it is just inhaling the nicasil dust, I dunno?


Guess I will have to go see what kinda chit storm you started ?


----------



## sachsmo

brad says i don't play well with others.

guess everyone has a right to their own opinion eh?


One thing is fo' sure, I don't flip-flop like a fish!


----------



## tbone75

I will have to see what you did ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

It was a major yawn.


----------



## cheeves

scallywag said:


> I just read my own post!.....What crap am I talkin, there won't be any wood left around here to cut in ten years!


Getting harder and harder to find around here!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Porting chainsaw engines is just a fad!!...


----------



## tbone75

Hope it don't fade away any time soon !


----------



## dancan

I wonder if MiniMaks from the PNW run long bars ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hope it don't fade away any time soon !




These ones are already ported,







The 3 on the left side are ported, all the other ones all lined up all need to be overhauled and then ported, all but one of them are mine,


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I wonder if MiniMaks from the PNW run long bars ???



Put a full wrap on them and they will!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ya couldn't make this up.

The motor is an Eaton-Siemans set up. 

Poor choise of word placement. 

Anyway. 

Scallywag asked about the pump. 
19,000 GPM and 470 ft of head. (Times .43 to get PSI)


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just about fell off page one again, late evening bump.


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> These ones are already ported,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3 on the left side are ported, all the other ones all lined up all need to be overhauled and then ported, all but one of them are mine,


 Hmmm, mmm 026 !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah. A ported 026 is my go to saw.


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. A ported 026 is my go to saw.


 Now I really feel left out!


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> Now I really feel left out!


Well the one I'm mailing to a gun friend in Orbost Victoria isn't ported.......


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> Well the one I'm mailing to a gun friend in Orbost Victoria isn't ported.......


 They don't come up for sale here that often and when they do they're over priced.


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> They don't come up for sale here that often and when they do they're over priced.


His echo parts were NLA so it was an answer to his problem.


----------



## Cantdog

NLA Sucks........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> His echo parts were NLA so it was an answer to his problem.



Echo`s, well lets say, stay clear of them if possible. Parts are always hard to find and after 5 years most become NLA. I have tossed far too many of them away due to bad ignitions that are NLA, saws for the most part looked hardly used.


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> They don't come up for sale here that often and when they do they're over priced.



Plenty of them over here, they are the entry level PRO saw and even home owners will buy them. However the homeowners believe Stihl will run forever even if they straight gass them, leave them sit for more than 3 years with mix in them, and generally run them with horribly dull/ damaged chains. Makes it easy for me to find and pick them up cheap. The one 026 I like the best is a heated handle Artic I bought for $5. that came as an all torn down in a box saw. I checked it over real good and never found out why it was taken apart in the first place, all parts were there except the muffler and airfilter cover.


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Adam


----------



## tbone75

I HAD a couple running 026s , now I gots non running 026 & 260s . LOL

That will change soon nuff !  Don't care if its next year . I think I can find a runner or 10 to use .


----------



## tbone75

Got 2 Stihls on my bench right now scored , same owner ! And he needs them yesterday of coarse ! LOL Guess I better get busy !


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Echo`s, well lets say, stay clear of them if possible. Parts are always hard to find and after 5 years most become NLA. I have tossed far too many of them away due to bad ignitions that are NLA, saws for the most part looked hardly used.


 
Yep, see lots of echo 650's here with dead ignitions...........In the bin they go.


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Plenty of them over here, they are the entry level PRO saw and even home owners will buy them. However the homeowners believe Stihl will run forever even if they straight gass them, leave them sit for more than 3 years with mix in them, and generally run them with horribly dull/ damaged chains. Makes it easy for me to find and pick them up cheap. The one 026 I like the best is a heated handle Artic I bought for $5. that came as an all torn down in a box saw. I checked it over real good and never found out why it was taken apart in the first place, all parts were there except the muffler and airfilter cover.


 
Plenty!..... thats the way, rub it in!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Plenty!..... thats the way, rub it in!



Well you have plenty more kangaroos than we do!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey all.



Hey Uncle Rob!! Weekend?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Uncle Rob!! Weekend?


Yup. Just starting. 
Pork and sauerkraut cooking.


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well you have plenty more kangaroos than we do!!


 Can we do a trade?....


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> Can we do a trade?....


Don't forget the airholes in the box this time!!!


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> Don't forget the airholes in the box this time!!!


 Don't tell me ole Skippy didn't make it!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Poor Skippy.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Can we do a trade?....



Hows about 2 fer one, but they have to arrive alive!!..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Yup. Just starting.
> Pork and sauerkraut cooking.


 Mmmmm, yummy!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Nice to see some folks in here.


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hows about 2 fer one, but they have to arrive alive!!..


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> View attachment 385368


That what Victoria looks like?


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> That what Victoria looks like?


 Pretty much.


----------



## Cantdog

Worked on a little Dolmar the other day.....nice little saw...a 109....worked on it before.....tried to educate the folks back then on sharpening and adjusting the chain etc........fail......came back not running, cutters rounded back half the tooth and hanging off the bar 3/4" between the points of the drivers and the bar.

Ground about half the chain away to even get a descent tooth......adjusted properly...started up...sounded flat but ran....put it in the test log...cut fair but then would quickly start surging....getting slower each surge...back to the shop......fuel line had broken near the filter...carb final filter was packed full of fuzz...hmmmm out of K 20 kits...and the fuel line is "Special" like a stihl......gas cap o-ring badly deformed. So I went bravely downtown, to the only saw dealer in town, who happens to only sell Dolmars. Was pleasantly surprised......large gas cap o-ring, K-20 full carb kit, special fuel line, and fuel filter....$19.02 out the door tax and all...cheep 'nuff...'specially at a dealer!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Worked on a little Dolmar the other day.....nice little saw...a 109....worked on it before.....tried to educate the folks back then on sharpening and adjusting the chain etc........fail......came back not running, cutters rounded back half the tooth and hanging off the bar 3/4" between the points of the drivers and the bar.
> 
> Ground about half the chain away to even get a descent tooth......adjusted properly...started up...sounded flat but ran....put it in the test log...cut fair but then would quickly start surging....getting slower each surge...back to the shop......fuel line had broken near the filter...carb final filter was packed full of fuzz...hmmmm out of K 20 kits...and the fuel line is "Special" like a stihl......gas cap o-ring badly deformed. So I went bravely downtown, to the only saw dealer in town, who happens to only sell Dolmars. Was pleasantly surprised......large gas cap o-ring, K-20 full carb kit, special fuel line, and fuel filter....$19.02 out the door tax and all...cheep 'nuff...'specially at a dealer!!!



Great class of saws those are, only one part could have been made better is the AV rubbers but I will take every one of them that comes my way. When we had our dealer,back before the Makita fiasco we could get parts over counter for all the models they stocked and sold, prices were very reasonable there also. That is why we owned and ran them in the woods back then. When Makita took over that was a death knell and our dealer packed it in. Right after that I started whording SD saws and parts, still can`t help myself, still do. Got almost as many of them as Stihls, only bought 3 so far this year though....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> View attachment 385368



Lots of them on this side of the pond and according to Saw Troll,( Nikko) they are cheap, to boot.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Afternoon clowns


----------



## tbone75

WOW , this thread took off a little ! But may not stay that way ? Stihl gotta try like hell !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I tried once. Then I realized I didn't care what she thought.


----------



## pioneerguy600

See a few more posts in the last couple of days, keeps the thread more active.


----------



## scallywag

Jimmy in NC said:


> Afternoon clowns


 


......And good morning to you!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

scallywag said:


> View attachment 385524
> 
> ......And good morning to you!


Well damn isn't that disturbing!


----------



## scallywag

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well damn isn't that disturbing!


 Give me a brake, I just woke up!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

scallywag said:


> Give me a brake, I just woke up!


Well have a beer. Breakfast of champions.


----------



## scallywag

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well have a beer. Breakfast of champions.


 
My mum says i need to stop doin that!.. apparently I upset the locals when I've had a few beers first thing in the morning.


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> My mum says i need to stop doin that!.. apparently I upset the locals when I've had a few beers first thing in the morning.


They'll get over it. 

How's the new bar work john. 

Jimmy wants pictures!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

John would have to tune that 084 out real lean just to get it to clear up in the cut. Not enough load on that engine from that short bar n chain.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

scallywag said:


> My mum says i need to stop doin that!.. apparently I upset the locals when I've had a few beers first thing in the morning.


Me too....I increased consumption!!


----------



## Cantdog

Storm is a howling.........3-4 inches of rain.....NE winds 30-40 mph....gusts 55-60mph......heading for Nova Scotia....slowly........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Storm is a howling.........3-4 inches of rain.....NE winds 30-40 mph....gusts 55-60mph......heading for Nova Scotia....slowly........


Hey Lad.... If you get the right clutch for der 111 can I have first dibbs?
And if I find one I'll let you have it???


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Lad.... If you get the right clutch for der 111 can I have first dibbs?
> And if I find one I'll let you have it???



My clutch is fine.....and the spur drum is near new...what I want is rim drive drum.....so I can change pitches and bars.........do you want/need the .404 spur?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> My clutch is fine.....and the spur drum is near new...what I want is rim drive drum.....so I can change pitches and bars.........do you want/need the .404 spur?


We be looking for the same thing. Lol


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> We be looking for the same thing. Lol


AHhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> AHhhhhhhhhh


Jest sayin to keep the sporran closed for a week or so......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sporran has been bleeding plenty heavy for the last couple of months!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Rim drums....beautiful things they are.


----------



## tbone75

Good luck Robin ! 

And keep dat chit up dare !!

NN folks !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Night Ol Buddy.


----------



## Icehouse

Morning, it really is quiet in here.


----------



## tbone75

I wanna go back to bed , and sleep !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

WAKE UP JOHN! NO SLEEPING!!!


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning all, wet n windy up here, Robin sent us whatever was left of his storm, just glad its rain instead of ,snow!


----------



## scallywag

Morning indeed!.......1:45am to be exact.


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Morning indeed!.......1:45am to be exact.



Down under and on other side of planet!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Caught just before toppling over onto page 2 again, real slack today.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yawn.......
Morning all.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Wob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Mrs Coles lil boy Jimmy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a full day of heavy rain, glad I have a boat!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Boat didn't keep it off page 2!!!!

Hey jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey uncle Rob!
Still raining like a beech here, have the boat moored close to the door just in case...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Breaking away here this morning....finally.....but gonna remain unstable with rain/snow showers until Sun......gonna try and quit work a bit early so I can flush the heat exchanger and drive pump with fresh water and drain the exchanger and inboard pump.......get that salt water gone....then I can take it back to the dealer so they can have another go at putting the exhaust bellows on....correctly this time around.....I 'spect they will...on their dime this time.....long as they don't break something else in the doing of it..........then the boat goes in the shed until warmer times!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning !

Good luck Robin !

Jerry keep that boat handy ! LOL


----------



## farrell

Morning crew!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Morning crew!


Morning !! Dang near noon ! Slacker !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Morning !! Dang near noon ! Slacker !


...Noon!!!!!.....WTF??????.........it's 6 PM here....!!!!!! Slackahas.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Morning !
> 
> Good luck Robin !
> 
> Jerry keep that boat handy ! LOL




I will, more n more rain in the forecast!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hope you have better luck this time around Robin!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will, more n more rain in the forecast!


Finally over here! Really something!
Haven't touched a saw in 2 weeks with all the rain!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Bobby, the rain is still passing through our area, looks like more tomorrow and then at least partially clearing for the weekend. Been too wet here also to get the saws out, just hoping the rain will stop and the ground freeze up firm. Best time for working the woods then.


----------



## tbone75

Bump is all I got .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Maybe Dan can find some toppled trees if he borrows my boat and checks out the flood plains.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe Dan can find some toppled trees if he borrows my boat and checks out the flood plains.


Some reason I can see him doing that ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Some reason I can see him doing that ! LOL


paddle boat...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

'Nuther day..............next door to th copper mine.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well....its another day in town house hell as I call it. I hate these super tight projects.


----------



## tbone75

Nudder day in the shop ! Sure feels good to be doing something again !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nuther rainy day, at least its not snow but the ground sure is soggy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mid day bump to keep us above page 2 onm a dreary rainy day.


----------



## scallywag

I see the old thumb is back!............Going fishing for the weekend!......thumbs up!


----------



## dancan

I'll go boata logging this weekend lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stay up on the high spots, lots of water running low!! Your spruce sticks are out roadside at Uphill Court.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nuther rainy day, at least its not snow but the ground sure is soggy.


Yah I feel for yah!! 
Wife and I drove up to NH today. It was cloudy and cold. Still don't feel right after all the rain. Traffic coming back thru Boston was bad. Hour going up 2 coming back.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Yah I feel for yah!!
> Wife and I drove up to NH today. It was cloudy and cold. Still don't feel right after all the rain. Traffic coming back thru Boston was bad. Hour going up 2 coming back.



I would like to see it turn cold and freeze up the ground, get away from all this rain. One good thing is the temps staying above freezing makes it easier on firewood, but I like cutting and burning wood! Still better than shoveling/plowing snow.


----------



## tbone75

Freezing rain here tonight and tomorrow morning ! Dang I hate that chit ! Then just rain through Monday . Arther is happy , the bastage !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Arthur just sucks!


----------



## tbone75

Yes he does !!


----------



## tbone75

Dirty rotten bastage Arther wouldn't let me sleep but 2 hrs. last night ! Gonna need a couple naps today !
Rain clear through Monday = Arther clear through Monday = maybe no sleep clear through Monday !


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Morning All........



Morning Robin.
Rain over over your way?
Clearing a bit here now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dirty rotten bastage Arther wouldn't let me sleep but 2 hrs. last night ! Gonna need a couple naps today !
> Rain clear through Monday = Arther clear through Monday = maybe no sleep clear through Monday !



You gotta find a warmer-drier climate!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning Robin.
> Rain over over your way?
> Clearing a bit here now.



Well....sorta.....overcast with possible snow/rain showers.....supposed to be sunny and mild tomorrow.....muddy as hell everywhere........Hoss is an absolute mess!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well....sorta.....overcast with possible snow/rain showers.....supposed to be sunny and mild tomorrow.....muddy as hell everywhere........Hoss is an absolute mess!!!!!!



Same here, I wouldn`t want to be in the woods running gear now, absolutely swamped with standing/ running water. Poor Hoss, they don`t do good in a wet paddock, better off inside but they need exercise. How is his feet doing, do you have to clean out his hooves.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Same here, I wouldn`t want to be in the woods running gear now, absolutely swamped with standing/ running water. Poor Hoss, they don`t do good in a wet paddock, better off inside but they need exercise. How is his feet doing, do you have to clean out his hooves.




Hoss loves to roll in mud........could roll anywhere in the pasture where it's grass.....but nope...find the crappiest spot and roll...

Feets are good...he's not shod and gets 'em trimmed every 8 weeks.....don't have to clean them hardly ever.....fairly flat and shallow....nothing sticks much....


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## Cantdog

Arrrg...darkness coming on...time to go see to Hoss......


----------



## Cantdog

SATDAY NITE BUMP!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, Sattday nite all right. I put a chain n bar on a green POS today, won`t tune worth beans and leaks oil like crazy!


----------



## Cantdog

I ran a saw a little bit yesterday......just before dark...nearly dark......bucked up a half a pickup load of 4"-12" dry red oak...used the 61/268.......lot of grit in that oak....pretty good light show...LOL!! Chain is about ovah anyway so no great loss. Dayum I like that saw......never fails to make work seem like fun.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

One step up from a Green thing!..


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> One step up from a Green thing!..





Yeah but two steps above a pale Gray and Orange thing.....................


----------



## tbone75

I sure like the looks of that saw ! Where do you get them K&N filter set ups ?


----------



## farrell

I gots a k&n!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I sure like the looks of that saw ! Where do you get them K&N filter set ups ?



The v-stack is from a 670 Jred.....the K&N filter I got from Brice...bought a half doz for $20 each...he still has some..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah but two steps below a pale Gray and Orange thing.....................


Fixxed it for ya, too easy!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I sure like the looks of that saw ! Where do you get them K&N filter set ups ?



I like the big hose gear clamp, best bling a Hooskie can have!!


----------



## tbone75

I will go see what Brice has .


----------



## Mastermind

Are y'all still yacking in here?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like the big hose gear clamp, best bling a Hooskie can have!!



Actually that's a little one that came on another foam filter.........Hmmmm...Oh wait I did have a large regular radiator hose clamp on there at first...perhaps when the pics were taken......since replaced with the aforementioned clamp......I'll check.....


----------



## Cantdog

Mastermind said:


> Are y'all still yacking in here?




Ayah......


----------



## Mastermind

I'm working on a remodeling project. I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel.....


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I'm working on a remodeling project. I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel.....


You get the new shop all done ?


----------



## Mastermind

Working on the house.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> Working on the house.


Least you know how to do all that stuff and stuff .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been working on interior projects for a couple of weeks now, Christmas is coming so spruce up time...LOL


----------



## tbone75

OL put our tree up bout a week ago , that be all fer this year .


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> I ran a saw a little bit yesterday......just before dark...nearly dark......bucked up a half a pickup load of 4"-12" dry red oak...used the 61/268.......lot of grit in that oak....pretty good light show...LOL!! Chain is about ovah anyway so no great loss. Dayum I like that saw......never fails to make work seem like fun.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 386569
> View attachment 386570
> View attachment 386571


Really nice Robin!! What I'm shooting for!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

found on page 3 at lunchtime!! What is going on with all the slacckers ? John must be building Hooskies again....


----------



## Cantdog

Lunch.....bump 'er up again....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Burrrrp!! Good lunch!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> found on page 3 at lunchtime!! What is going on with all the slacckers ? John must be building Hooskies again....


Worse !!!!!!!!!!!!! 009 Steel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Worse !!!!!!!!!!!!! 009 Steel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh chit! I feel bad fer ya!


----------



## tbone75

It sorta runs now , little PITA !!


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Actually that's a little one that came on another foam filter.........Hmmmm...Oh wait I did have a large regular radiator hose clamp on there at first...perhaps when the pics were taken......since replaced with the aforementioned clamp......I'll check.....



Yep that's what happened......some "before" and "after" pics of the hose clamp issue.......see Jerry......durn, meen, fault findin' 'Nadian......surprised you didn't screech about the filter not being oiled too........LOL!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

NO,..NO NO. Robin, the clamp was the best part of that Hooskie!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> NO,..NO NO. Robin, the clamp was the best part of that Hooskie!!



..................


----------



## stihlaficionado

Mastermind said:


> I'm working on a remodeling project. I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel.....


How big is the hole you put in the wall?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> It sorta runs now , little PITA !!



I had 3 of them given to me one day, all looked good but 2 had parts robbed,one complete. I tried to get the complete one running,no dice. It needed a fuel line, kinda a PIA to replace that but did it and got it running, then it leaked oil through the oil pump diaphragm. Got new ones fer that and now it runs and oils fine. The other two became parts donors for others here and on AS.


----------



## dancan

Slackerzz !!!!


----------



## tbone75

I may have a piece or two stihl round here for a 009.10.11 or 12 ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Slackerzz !!!!


Yep , be you !!


----------



## dancan

Pig site real slow for me , like it's on John's dailup server ....


----------



## pioneerguy600

No chainsaw work done today, hope to tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75

Getting late bump !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Real late bump!!


----------



## tbone75

Even later bump !


----------



## dancan

Morning chainsaw wakeup call !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t wake up the chainsaws yet, too early fer all that noise, less they`re Hooskies, no noise from them!!


----------



## tbone75

I wanna go back to bed , but its not very likely !


----------



## Cantdog

Me too.......but not likely just yet....haven't had supper yet.....smothered burritos tonight, the bride said......MMMMMmmmmmm..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Suppertime bump, slacckers!


----------



## Red97

Here's a fight for ya.

It's locked up Why? Winner gets a cookie


----------



## pioneerguy600

Red97 said:


> Here's a fight for ya.
> 
> It's locked up Why? Winner gets a cookie


 Shot through the heart! Who`s to blame?


----------



## Red97

IDK auction purchase. It has a Nova 2 chip and a sharp chain. LOL


----------



## albert

Red97 said:


> Here's a fight for ya.
> 
> It's locked up Why? Winner gets a cookie


Screw backed out behind flywheel


----------



## Red97

albert said:


> Screw backed out behind flywheel


 
Hope so exhaust side of piston is nice. Stuck near TDC.


----------



## cheeves

Finally was able to get out and get a load of dead standing oak with the 026! Use it so don't have to touch Jan. and Feb. wood. Everything can get while theirs no snow on the ground is gravy yhis time of year! Getting a break with the weather actually!


----------



## Cantdog

Red97 said:


> Hope so exhaust side of piston is nice. Stuck near TDC.




Can you turn it over backwards?? I had a 150 Homey that seemed stuck....had a muffler bolt on to of the piston.....just fell in there...no damage...you might be as lucky...


----------



## Red97

Cantdog said:


> Can you turn it over backwards?? I had a 150 Homey that seemed stuck....had a muffler bolt on to of the piston.....just fell in there...no damage...you might be as lucky...


 
She is stuck both ways. Tried rotating the flywheel.


----------



## Icehouse

Everybody must have had a full day and went to bed early (page2). Get some rest you guys are up next.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Everybody must have had a full day and went to bed early (page2). Get some rest you guys are up next.


Thanks Ol Buddy. 
How you been?


----------



## dancan

Second half rollover it's at the bottom of the page bump !!!
Hey Rob !!!!


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks Ol Buddy.
> How you been?


Been doing good, any better I'd have to take a pill for it, how about your self.


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nuther day in Nadia, not cold but sposed to rain so no shoveling, that`s a good thing. Was out running around last evening picking up more saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Finally was able to get out and get a load of dead standing oak with the 026! Use it so don't have to touch Jan. and Feb. wood. Everything can get while theirs no snow on the ground is gravy yhis time of year! Getting a break with the weather actually!



I actually like to work in the woods after the ground freezes hard and just a little snow makes the going much better for us, helps level out the bumps n hollows. We seldom get deep snow any more so the little we get usually settles and freezes a few days after it falls.


----------



## Cantdog

Rain here today and tonight.....went in to work....major clusterXXXX......5 guys trying to work in way to small a space.....I said "fark it you young fellas with kids need the hrs more than me". I went back to the shop and am cleaning my oil furnace.......Dave is running a cabinet job through there.....pays me well by the man hour....he wants the radiant heat up and going so he doesn't burn up all my firewood ....he's buying the oil too...I can do that......took it apart....real clean...Weil McLain 7 section, 175,000 btu unit...big dog.....sized to heat my shop and another close to the same size (yet to be built).......was the plan in 2003 but the crash of 2008 back burnered that scheme. Anyway just came home to grab my furnace brushes and decided to do a mid morning bump....back at it.....g'day all.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sposed to be rain showers but so far so good, no real precip yet, sun is even peeking out from time to time. More sanding ,wash and paint fer me. Never say yes to doing just one little job fer the wife, soon snowballs into a much bigger job!!....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nuther day in Nadia, not cold but sposed to rain so no shoveling, that`s a good thing. Was out running around last evening picking up more saws.


Wheres the pix ???


----------



## tbone75

Never got started here today so far , may get going a little yet ? Both hands and one shoulder hurting bad again today . Stupid azz weather !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wheres the pix ???



You don`t know what saws look like....LOL


----------



## tbone75

You know the rules Jerry , pix or it didn't happen !

Sides , whatcha get ??


----------



## tbone75

I got more coming this week and next . LOL I will put pix some where here or there . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You know the rules Jerry , pix or it didn't happen !
> 
> Sides , whatcha get ??



These were slightly different saws, a Makita 7 1/4" circ and a Makita recip.Sides, if I buy any more chainsaws I should be put in the rubber room hotel!!....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> These were slightly different saws, a Makita 7 1/4" circ and a Makita recip.Sides, if I buy any more chainsaws I should be put in the rubber room hotel!!....LOL


You can skip the pix . Thought you got SAWS !!

I should be in the rubber room for buying another 066 ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You can skip the pix . Thought you got SAWS !!
> 
> I should be in the rubber room for buying another 066 ! LOL



Well I got 3 of them 066`s now, don`t even need one cause the 046`s,044/460 hybrids and the slew of 044`s will cut anything around here. Take out an 090 or 070 if they wouldn`t, 72" bar will drop anything this side of the Rockies!


----------



## tbone75

I have a pile of 066 parts ! Only 2 runners right now . Got a 660 on one bench I am gonna put together soon ?


----------



## tbone75

Can't get on SH ? Server musta went ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Server was real slow but is getting better.


----------



## tbone75

Its working some now .


----------



## Icehouse

TTT


----------



## Gypo Logger

Where's the fighting? Can I have a ring side seat?


----------



## Cantdog

You got one.........Just gotta be patient and wait for the ZZZZzzzzzlackahZZZzzzzzz to wake up!!!! They 'bout as ambitious as a truck load of Stihls!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey John , you get that skidder drug home yet ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> You got one.........Just gotta be patient and wait for the ZZZZzzzzzlackahZZZzzzzzz to wake up!!!! They 'bout as ambitious as a truck load of Stihls!!!!



No fights since the great sweet corn incident.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> No fights since the great sweet corn incident.




I thought we weren't going to speak of the "incident"??..........and if it happened again....we wouldn't speak of it then either........I read that somewhere......LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Wellll....

There are incedent and there are incedents. 

But we NEVER talk about THE incedent.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I thought we weren't going to speak of the "incident"??..........and if it happened again....we wouldn't speak of it then either........I read that somewhere......LOL!!!



Must have been on the internets, everything true on dere!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Robin sent more rain over heah, dark dreary morning but better n that white stuff!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robin sent more rain over heah, dark dreary morning but better n that white stuff!



Damn....snowing and dreary here too.......seems like it's been that way almost two months now......have one decent day in a row every couple weeks.......ground very soggy......mud everywhere....Hoss's pizzed.......he thinks it my fault too, I guess....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been the same here,not many nice clear days now but staying mild. Can see Hoss being irritable, cept for having plenty of mud to roll about in...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been the same here,not many nice clear days now but staying mild. Can see Hoss being irritable, cept for having plenty of mud to roll about in...LOL




LOL!!......I caught him just in time last night.......I've kept him in the last 24 hrs or so......let him out while I was getting hay and water......looked around just in time to see him stretching his neck out, ears back and headed down.....he was in a 50' X 50' mud patch......about 4-5 in deep.......I screeched at him....."Don' you dare!!!!" That startled 'ol Hoss...he took off bucking and kicking....having a spell.....but went back in fairly clean......LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

This where the slackers check in ?


----------



## farrell

Nope


----------



## Stihl 041S

Uh-huh!!


----------



## farrell

Hey Rob!


----------



## pioneerguy600

All i got to do today was move saws, relocated a good number and now can see some floor area/space. Won`t last fer long once I start into tearing some of the 026 fleet apart for cleaning and check over.


----------



## Icehouse

tbone75 said:


> This where the slackers check in ?


What's a slacker?


----------



## tbone75

Icehouse said:


> What's a slacker?


Slugs are slackers ! But not lately fer some strange reason ? Must be the Steels that keep coming in ! I take the blame fer one of them phucking up cause I didn't check the dang carb !!
Now I got another one I did sometime back ? Got a nice chunk of piston missing ?? See what I find in there tomorrow .


----------



## Icehouse

tbone75 said:


> Slugs are slackers ! But not lately fer some strange reason ? Must be the Steels that keep coming in ! I take the blame fer one of them phucking up cause I didn't check the dang carb !!
> Now I got another one I did sometime back ? Got a nice chunk of piston missing ?? See what I find in there tomorrow .


Oh!!


----------



## Cantdog

Good luck John......you've managed to find the impossible......I read on here that Stihls never fail or even get dirty.....I guess one of those might be true......probably the latter.....because of the former not being exactly accurate......lol!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Self cleaning if used correctly and few if any breakdowns if all OEM. Again we see an aftermarket part self destruct, one of the most hyped up AM parts to date at that.


----------



## tbone75

This is the first Meteor piston I have seen or heard of going bad ? I am thinking something got in there ? Find more in just a bit .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 3!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Page 3!!!!


Slacker !!


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> This is the first Meteor piston I have seen or heard of going bad ? I am thinking something got in there ? Find more in just a bit .


Didn't find anything in there , but looks like the ring broke to cause the mess . Just no idea why the ring broke ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Didn't find anything in there , but looks like the ring broke to cause the mess . Just no idea why the ring broke ?



Was that an aftermarket ring?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was that an aftermarket ring?


Cabers is whats pose to be on Meteors .


----------



## Gypo Logger




----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Self cleaning if used correctly and few if any breakdowns if all OEM. Again we see an aftermarket part self destruct, one of the most hyped up AM parts to date at that.


HaHaHa!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!!!!!



What I can see from the pict is that a ring caught in the exhaust port. I have seen more than once,maybe less than a dozen times over the years. All but one was caused by the ring breaking then popping out into the port. I would like to know if this was one of the newer high tension rings as I have feared this would happen with them. High tensile metals are not the best when subjected to heat, softer cast iron is better in my opinion. We will likely never know what the ring material was in this case but I will still be on the fence concerning the high tension rings.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gypo Logger said:


>




Veneer log?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> What I can see from the pict is that a ring caught in the exhaust port. I have seen more than once,maybe less than a dozen times over the years. All but one was caused by the ring breaking then popping out into the port. I would like to know if this was one of the newer high tension rings as I have feared this would happen with them. High tensile metals are not the best when subjected to heat, softer cast iron is better in my opinion. We will likely never know what the ring material was in this case but I will still be on the fence concerning the high tension rings.



That's what I thought too.....ring catch...hard to beat good quality cast rings.....I've run quite a few variation of rings over the yrs haven't found any better than Haystings cast iron.....I tried Total Seal rings in my Panhead once......the directions warned about using to much oil for prelube....as these rings are supposed to break in almost instantly.....near dry is best....I followed them.....but due to increased compression blew a head gasket at an oil return hole. ...almost immediately...Big smoke....changed that out .....but that cyl never had any oil control....ran great all summer but going downhill she'd lay down a "Gentle Blue Haze" as and old friend of my father's used say about our '48 Studebaker Commander out on the island...LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What I can see from the pict is that a ring caught in the exhaust port. I have seen more than once,maybe less than a dozen times over the years. All but one was caused by the ring breaking then popping out into the port. I would like to know if this was one of the newer high tension rings as I have feared this would happen with them. High tensile metals are not the best when subjected to heat, softer cast iron is better in my opinion. We will likely never know what the ring material was in this case but I will still be on the fence concerning the high tension rings.


No idea what the ring was ? Box don't say ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That's what I thought too.....ring catch...hard to beat good quality cast rings.....I've run quite a few variation of rings over the yrs haven't found any better than Haystings cast iron.....I tried Total Seal rings in my Panhead once......the directions warned about using to much oil for prelube....as these rings are supposed to break in almost instantly.....near dry is best....I followed them.....but due to increased compression blew a head gasket at an oil return hole. ...almost immediately...Big smoke....changed that out .....but that cyl never had any oil control....ran great all summer but going downhill she'd lay down a "Gentle Blue Haze" as and old friend of my father's used say about our '48 Studebaker Commander out on the island...LOL!!!



Where this cylinder was not opened up on the exhaust port I would think there is little else that could cause a ring to catch at that point in the cylinder, the ring had to break and pop out. If it had been widened then there is a possibility, seen that just once on a 394 I did,the ring broke and I blamed it on the port being too wide, but maybe not. The ring was a new OEM 394 ring and the saw had less than two tanks of fuel through it.


----------



## Cantdog

Page II bump.....stacking firewood in muh spare time.......


----------



## tbone75

I am sure the ring broke and caused it , can't see anything else that could have ? Just don't member when I put that piston in there , but its been a while ? Had to see if it would post . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Definitely a ring break, but where the cylinder was a used one that didn`t catch a ring before then I dont think it just caught a ring on the port edge this time around. I don`t put a very wide bevel on my ports but shape the exhaust roof for tucking the ring in.


----------



## tbone75

I just cleaned the jug and put a new piston in . Ran a good bit before it did that . Just not sure why the ring broke ? Filter was real dirty , lots of chips in there . Told him to clean them dang things ! LOL Put a new air filter in it this time .
Dirty as the saw was , it has been ran a lot !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I just cleaned the jug and put a new piston in . Ran a good bit before it did that . Just not sure why the ring broke ? Filter was real dirty , lots of chips in there . Told him to clean them dang things ! LOL Put a new air filter in it this time .
> Dirty as the saw was , it has been ran a lot !



Top of the exhaust port was still ok?


----------



## Cantdog

Bump...firewood all stacked......going after another load......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Bump...firewood all stacked......going after another load......


Am I doing it wrong?





Little over a half cord of red oak there. Neighbor smiled real big and I noticed smoke out of their chimney in short order after dropping that load off. [emoji2]


----------



## tbone75

Yep looked like nothing ever happen to it .


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Am I doing it wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little over a half cord of red oak there. Neighbor smiled real big and I noticed smoke out of their chimney in short order after dropping that load off. [emoji2]




Looks like you're doing it right to me Jimmy.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Am I doing it wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little over a half cord of red oak there. Neighbor smiled real big and I noticed smoke out of their chimney in short order after dropping that load off. [emoji2]



Only thing betterer would be a dump truck load, the smile on their face and the appreciation in their eyes is more than worth the effort. When I managed to get the first load to my long time friend this fall he was as depressed as I had ever seen him, not one burnable stick of wood in his yard. Had even cut up the 12 hardwood pallets I had given him last year to pile his wood up on. The surprise look on his face was priceless when I walked through his door and asked, can you use a load of wood. Now 5 cords later he is set for this winter.


----------



## Icehouse

tbone75 said:


> Yep looked like nothing ever happen to it .


What piston are you going to use this time, oem or meteor?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep looked like nothing ever happen to it .



What is the ring land side clearance on them Meteor pistons and Caber rings?


----------



## scallywag

*

Merry Christmas to all you slackers in here!*


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> *View attachment 388495
> 
> Merry Christmas to all you slackers in here!*


 Thanks!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Bump...firewood all stacked......going after another load......



Since you're so good at it , I got a bit to stack , come on up


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Am I doing it wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little over a half cord of red oak there. Neighbor smiled real big and I noticed smoke out of their chimney in short order after dropping that load off. [emoji2]





Hey Jimmy........my Cheby does this too!!! The last load off the lot this afternoon......good honest half cord of very wet red oak.......This is the last of an 11 cord pile....bought 8 cord......guess I gotts ta pay for tree more cord....but it's ovah!!!!........for now.....didn't get the tractor off the lot.....pick that up tomorrow night after work.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jimmy........my Cheby does this too!!! The last load off the lot this afternoon......good honest half cord of very wet red oak.......This is the last of an 11 cord pile....bought 8 cord......guess I gotts ta pay for tree more cord....but it's ovah!!!!........for now.....didn't get the tractor off the lot.....pick that up tomorrow night after work.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 388533
> View attachment 388534
> View attachment 388535


Mine has the 6.5' bed and I was genuinely surprised. We were stacking on 4x4 pallets and when one stack got high enough(3.5') we started on another. I couldn't believe we had that much in a regular box load. I was thinking a face cord at most. I do know the old girl was squatting pretty good and the E range tires were in "Holiday" mode....bulging out a bit!


----------



## tbone75

Icehouse said:


> What piston are you going to use this time, oem or meteor?


Nudder Meteor . Had to be a fluke on that one ! Never heard of one ever doing anything like that ! Or going bad in any way .
Different jug this time too .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What is the ring land side clearance on them Meteor pistons and Caber rings?


Gonna have to splain how fer this dumb Slug to measure that ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Gonna have to splain how fer this dumb Slug to measure that ? LOL



The space between the side of the ring and the piston land/groove can be measured with a feeler gauge set if the gap is excessive. If you cannot get the thinnest feeler in between the two it is likely tight enough. A gap of .001 - .002 would be fine.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The space between the side of the ring and the piston land/groove can be measured with a feeler gauge set.


Never checked that before ? LOL Soon as I get another piston from Dave I will check !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never checked that before ? LOL Soon as I get another piston from Dave I will check !



That last post got away on me, happens sometimes when I just miss tapping the caps lock button, the thing will go post on me....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The space between the side of the ring and the piston land/groove can be measured with a feeler gauge set if the gap is excessive. If you cannot get the thinnest feeler in between the two it is likely tight enough. A gap of .001 - .002 would be fine.


I will find out on the next one , to late fer the last one . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will find out on the next one , to late fer the last one . LOL



You throw it all out?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You throw it all out?


Rings are ??


----------



## tbone75

Not sure I could get a ring back on the piston , but I will see what I can do ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not sure I could get a ring back on the piston , but I will see what I can do ?



No need to put the ring back on, just insert one side of the ring into the land/groove. See how tight it fits. I am just curious to see if there is room for ring flutter in them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No need to put the ring back on, just insert one side of the ring into the land/groove. See how tight it fits. I am just curious to see if there is room for ring flutter in them.


I will find a ring that fits , then see what I have ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> The space between the side of the ring and the piston land/groove can be measured with a feeler gauge set if the gap is excessive. If you cannot get the thinnest feeler in between the two it is likely tight enough. A gap of .001 - .002 would be fine.


 
I see this when people fit 070 rings to a Contra piston, the 070 rings have .022" clearance in the Contra piston ring land!.......Not good!


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> I see this when people fit 070 rings to a Contra piston, the 070 rings have .022" clearance in the Contra piston ring land!.......Not good!



I am just being an armchair quarterback from here but that is one line of thought for me right now. Unexplained failures bug me til I figure out what happened, that is how I learned what little I know now, just need John to do the physical stuff fer me now.


----------



## tbone75

I will get there in just a bit ! Rain is getting closer , so I am getting slower ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will get there in just a bit ! Rain is getting closer , so I am getting slower ! LOL



No rush John, saw is fixed and back out there working. Might just figure out what went down on the last one.


----------



## tbone75

Just checked it . Had to use a old OEM ring , but shouldn't matter ? It measured .007 ! The OEM piston I couldn't get the smallest gauge to go in there .
Think you found the problem !! Least a very good chance ! Could be something else caused it , but that is a lot of room to move ! 
I have 4 more Meteor pistons coming from Dave , I will be checking each one and all in the future !
I keep saying I have plenty more to learn ! LOL I am stihl very surprised it did that , just never heard of a Meteor going bad in any way ? Even seriously hard used ones !


----------



## pioneerguy600

We would really need the ring that broke to measure and know for sure, the difference between the regular cast iron Caber rings and the newer high tension Caber rings are the other possibility. Sure would like to know those two things before I can settle this in my own mind.


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Just checked it . Had to use a old OEM ring , but shouldn't matter ? It measured .007 ! The OEM piston I couldn't get the smallest gauge to go in there .
> Think you found the problem !! Least a very good chance ! Could be something else caused it , but that is a lot of room to move !
> I have 4 more Meteor pistons coming from Dave , I will be checking each one and all in the future !
> I keep saying I have plenty more to learn ! LOL I am stihl very surprised it did that , just never heard of a Meteor going bad in any way ? Even seriously hard used ones !


 
Let us know the ring end gap when you fit the rings to the new pistons.


----------



## Cantdog

scallywag said:


> Let us know the ring end gap when you fit the rings to the new pistons.




Yep...really need to know that......if the other ring was to tight and the saw got hot enough and the ring ends butted up.....no place to go except the exhaust port.......I always check end gap.....from my 4 cycle days......don't remember ever having to file a ring end on a saw......but I still check...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep...really need to know that......if the other ring was to tight and the saw got hot enough and the ring ends butted up.....no place to go except the exhaust port.......I always check end gap.....from my 4 cycle days......don't remember ever having to file a ring end on a saw......but I still check...


I always check the end gap , don't member what it was now ? So I am very sure that didn't do it . The old ring pieces is in the trash . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I always check the end gap , don't member what it was now ? So I am very sure that didn't do it . The old ring pieces is in the trash . LOL




Good......probably not that then.......I wish I was clever enough to write that kind of thing down and keep a record when building a saw......be handy in case of problems........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Good......probably not that then.......I wish I was clever enough to write that kind of thing down and keep a record when building a saw......be handy in case of problems........



Always keep a ledger on ported saws, usually give it to the new owner, include all pertinent info including all changes from stock settings, new parts, OEM or AM, port timings, firing advance degrees, compression etc.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I always check the end gap , don't member what it was now ? So I am very sure that didn't do it . The old ring pieces is in the trash . LOL



Think I might have played a part of beating that into you.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good......probably not that then.......I wish I was clever enough to write that kind of thing down and keep a record when building a saw......be handy in case of problems........


Would be smart to keep a log of everything !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Think I might have played a part of beating that into you.


Yes , you and Ron both did ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yes , you and Ron both did ! LOL



The few Cabers I have used were a tad looser in the ring gap than OEM rings in the same bore, see I always check this stuff out. I usually have OEM rings on hand for my rebuilds and like to check the bores out with a new OEM ring first, take measurements at the 3 common places. Then I will check the same with the AM rings, some are tighter and some looser but very seldom do I ever have to file ring ends in modern saws.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The few Cabers I have used were a tad looser in the ring gap than OEM rings in the same bore, see I always check this stuff out. I usually have OEM rings on hand for my rebuilds and like to check the bores out with a new OEM ring first, take measurements at the 3 common places. Then I will check the same with the AM rings, some are tighter and some looser but very seldom do I ever have to file ring ends in modern saws.


Only time I member filing one was making one to big fit a smaller bore . LOL Even worked ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only time I member filing one was making one to big fit a smaller bore . LOL Even worked ! LOL



Yes, I have done that and it works fairly well, a ring one mm over can be filed down and fit in a cylinder one mm smaller.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Always keep a ledger on ported saws, usually give it to the new owner, include all pertinent info including all changes from stock settings, new parts, OEM or AM, port timings, firing advance degrees, compression etc.


I got one with my MM 064 ! Its here some place ? Know right where the saw is ! LOL Should get it out and fire it up , been a good while sitting on that shelf !


----------



## pioneerguy600

With some of the older saws having square end rings, where they had no ring end pins in the piston I have had to file those rings to fit. Always figured that a lot of the replacement rings were purposely made a little oversize, highly recommended to always check the gap on square ended rings.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, I have done that and it works fairly well, a ring one mm over can be filed down and fit in a cylinder one mm smaller.


 Over a MM bigger ring didn't work so well . Broke that one ! Didn't want to wait on a new one , should have , did anyway ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Absolute bottom of page I bump......headin fer th pillar...an covers.....


----------



## tbone75

Night Robin , was trying to help Rob a little . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

That thread was eating up page space, turned into a gun fight, gone to sleep for a while, maybe fer good!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That thread was eating up page space, turned into a gun fight, gone to sleep for a while, maybe fer good!


Well chit ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> That thread was eating up page space, turned into a gun fight, gone to sleep for a while, maybe fer good!



I must have missed sumpin. 

hsell and I were just talkin nice finally.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I must have missed sumpin.
> 
> hsell and I were just talkin nice finally.



That thread got way too far off topic and once the name calling started up again it was time for it to be shut down, this is a chainsaw forum after all. That gun fight can be taken over to the off topic forum, if it continues over there minus the name calling I am sure the moderators would let it run.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> That thread got way too far off topic and once the name calling started up again it was time for it to be shut down, this is a chainsaw forum after all. That gun fight can be taken over to the off topic forum, if it continues over there minus the name calling I am sure the moderators would let it run.


Oh yeah. The name calling was stupid. 

Hey jerry.


----------



## tbone75

Slackers !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!!


----------



## scallywag

Tuesday, 8:30pm 24*C. Windy, lookin like rain.


----------



## Cantdog

Lunch Break Bump.........couldn't resist......picked up 'nuther 521E......looked to be in great shape......nailed it off ebay whilst having muh sammich.......Click...done!!!


----------



## tbone75

Just finished my lunch . Waiting on my chinee MS440 to get here so I can get it put together . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh yeah. The name calling was stupid.
> 
> Hey jerry.



Hey Rob!
I knew you fellows were all just having fun but there is a line we mods have to draw in the sand.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Lunch Break Bump.........couldn't resist......picked up 'nuther 521E......looked to be in great shape......nailed it off ebay whilst having muh sammich.......Click...done!!!



Oh noo!! not another one, you becoming a ,Whorder also....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Slack again !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nothing going on, too close to Christmas that is eating up all my spare time, trips to airport n back, out to stores procuring more n more supplies. We should be good for bout a month now....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh noo!! not another one, you becoming a ,Whorder also....LOL




Well.............maaaybe...........I only gotts 5-6 of these though.....and 'nuther on the way....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nothing going on, too close to Christmas that is eating up all my spare time, trips to airport n back, out to stores procuring more n more supplies. We should be good for bout a month now....LOL



Did your daughter get home OK?? No delays or cancelations yet...I assume...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well.............maaaybe...........I only gotts 5-6 of these though.....and 'nuther on the way....


 Admit it,...you is!...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Admit it,...you is!...LOL


Yeah....OK....but........that doesn't make me a bad person......does it????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah....OK....but........that doesn't make me a bad person......does it????


Nah , just a Red whorder !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Did your daughter get home OK?? No delays or cancelations yet...I assume...



She did get delayed. Due to mechanical problem the flight was 55 mins late leaving San Fran International and it arrived about the same amount late at Chicago so the connecting flight had already left. There wasn`t another flight leaving Chicago to Hfx til today after noon so the airline flew her to Newark and put her up overnight, they had a flight leaving Newark at 9.22 so she caught that one and landed here 11.58 at Hfx Stanfield Intl. We were there waiting and picked her and her luggage up, went shopping at a couple of outlets on the way home. She is now all settled in and had one good home cooked meal. not far off from another...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah....OK....but........that doesn't make me a bad person......does it????



Oh he!! no, makes you fit in so much betterer...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> She did get delayed. Due to mechanical problem the flight was 55 mins late leaving San Fran International and it arrived about the same amount late at Chicago so the connecting flight had already left. There wasn`t another flight leaving Chicago to Hfx til today after noon so the airline flew her to Newark and put her up overnight, they had a flight leaving Newark at 9.22 so she caught that one and landed here 11.58 at Hfx Stanfield Intl. We were there waiting and picked her and her luggage up, went shopping at a couple of outlets on the way home. She is now all settled in and had one good home cooked meal. not far off from another...LOL




Domino effect. That makes for a long trip!! My daughter emailed me last night and asked "You haven't got a spare $1,000.00 kicking around?? Do you??" She was pricing immediate flights. She's on Christmas break from teaching in Prague......visiting friends in Dresden.......friend she met in Costa Rica.......feeling kinda left out with the family, not having much german....got a tad homesick, I guess....she always gets it around the holidays.....good to have the family together this time of year. She decided whatever she is doing and wherever she is next year......returning for the holidays will be part of the plan. Glad you folks are all together.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Domino effect. That makes for a long trip!! My daughter emailed me last night and asked "You haven't got a spare $1,000.00 kicking around?? Do you??" She was pricing immediate flights. She's on Christmas break from teaching in Prague......visiting friends in Dresden.......friend she met in Costa Rica.......feeling kinda left out with the family, not having much german....got a tad homesick, I guess....she always gets it around the holidays.....good to have the family together this time of year. She decided whatever she is doing and wherever she is next year......returning for the holidays will be part of the plan. Glad you folks are all together.



Flights this time of year are so pre booked up that the prices are very excessive. My wife and I will book flights many months in advance and just make sure we make n take those flights when the time comes. My daughter usually pre books hers as well cause it is at least twice as expensive to just book a flight close to Christmas. I know that if I were away from home at this time of year that I would be very homesick, just need to be there it seems.
Wish you and yours were all together as we are right now, plenty of catching up to do and plenty of reminiscing going on. Ole Bings words always ring so true for me at this time of year, his 1943 hit.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Flights this time of year are so pre booked up that the prices are very excessive. My wife and I will book flights many months in advance and just make sure we make n take those flights when the time comes. My daughter usually pre books hers as well cause it is at least twice as expensive to just book a flight close to Christmas. I know that if I were away from home at this time of year that I would be very homesick, just need to be there it seems.
> Wish you and yours were all together as we are right now, plenty of catching up to do and plenty of reminiscing going on. Ole Bings words always ring so true for me at this time of year, his 1943 hit.




Yes prebooking is the only way to go.......even more so around heavy traffic holiday times. I think she was just "wishful thinking"......it rare to see her falter in her plans/convictions. She's logged more miles around the planet in the last 4 yrs than I have my whole life it seems. Always traveling with a plan and objective/goal to further her experience and education.....not just for fun. Don't know where she got that from......when I was her age it was ALL about the fun!!


----------



## tbone75

If it wasn't fun didn't wanna do it ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> If it wasn't fun didn't wanna do it ! LOL


Stihl feel that way!!!!!! Now being able to do it a 'nuther story all together!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Do I ever know that !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Made sure I got all the fun stuff done early on, never figured I would make it to old age. Temped fate far too often, it almost got me a couple of times, very lucky to still be here, maybe not??....LOL


----------



## tbone75

I try not to tempt fate any more ! Its always waitin to bite ya on the azz ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Made sure I got all the fun stuff done early on, never figured I would make it to old age. Temped fate far too often, it almost got me a couple of times, very lucky to still be here, maybe not??....LOL




I know the feeling!!!!! Way out on the edge more than once!!!! Daughter not that way so much.......though after whitewater rafting through the jungle and zip lining through the canopy, 130 ft off the ground for near a half mile to a line........she was unhappy/shocked she couldn't get the 60 yr old to bungie jump into a gorge on his birthday......nope no interest...


----------



## tbone75

No way in hell I would ever bungie jump off anything ! Now or back then ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I know the feeling!!!!! Way out on the edge more than once!!!! Daughter not that way so much.......though after whitewater rafting through the jungle and zip lining through the canopy, 130 ft off the ground for near a half mile to a line........she was unhappy/shocked she couldn't get the 60 yr old to bungie jump into a gorge on his birthday......nope no interest...



Not going out looking for it but not sure I would back away if I found myself there. Old enough to know better but still too young to care.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> No way in hell I would ever bungie jump off anything ! Now or back then ! LOL



Nope that's just tempting fate a wee bit to much!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No way in hell I would ever bungie jump off anything ! Now or back then ! LOL



How bout parachuting from 10,000 ft?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> How bout parachuting from 10,000 ft?



Be more apt to do that than strap a rubber band to my feets and dive head first into a giant ditch.......nope....not for me.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 2 alert!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> How bout parachuting from 10,000 ft?


That would be a maybe ? Couple shots of shine , better maybe .


----------



## tbone75

Fell asleep early , back got me back up .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Rob !!

Hows it going ?


----------



## Cantdog

AAAaarrrrrrggggg.....more rain.....I like the mild but getting really, really, really tired of this crappy weather every day......no sun....no green.....no light......Blahhhhhh!


----------



## tbone75

High of 65 , rain , t-storms and high wind today . Then the bottom falls out with a low of 35 tonight !
Even let the fire go out yesterday ! Have to fire it back up tonight !
Left my bedroom window open till bout 1 am last night , OL was sure whining ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very dismal time of year weather wise, really would like to see the ground freeze up hard this time of year, otherwise its just plain soggy. Shorter hours of daylight that is just heavy overcast for the most part day in day out aaaarrrrgg!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Merry Christmas to all the Fight Thread Guys, have a good one!


----------



## tbone75

Merry Christmas to you Jerry and all of my AS family !!


----------



## Cantdog

Merry Christmas.... ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzlackahZZZZzzzzzzzzz


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Merry Christmas to you Jerry and all of my AS family !!



Merry Christmas to you John, have the best day ever!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Merry Christmas.... ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzlackahZZZZzzzzzzzzz



Wake up Robin, its bout all ovah!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wake up Robin, its bout all ovah!!



HoHoHo!! You Atlantic timahz......?? LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Having a great time here on the Atlantic coast with a full house of family n friends, time to eat the bird!!


----------



## farrell

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Merry Christmas all!



Merry Christmas Adam!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey folks!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey folks!!!!



Hey uncle Rob!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey uncle Rob!


Hey Jerry!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry!!!!



Having a good holiday?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Thick with kids !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only big kids here!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

My sister and brothers grand kids


----------



## dancan

Merry Christmas all !!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Having a great time here on the Atlantic coast with a full house of family n friends, time to eat the bird!!


Wife and I had one too!
Merry Christmas Everyone!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> AAAaarrrrrrggggg.....more rain.....I like the mild but getting really, really, really tired of this crappy weather every day......no sun....no green.....no light......Blahhhhhh!


You said it Robin!!
Finally cleared here around 1:00 PM!!


----------



## tbone75

Had a great day , just a little too busy ! Glad I can relax now ! Gotta say the grand kids makes it so much more fun ! Feels a lot like when the kids were little . Maybe even better , spoil them rotten , send them home ! 

Sounds like everyone had a good Christmas , really like to hear that !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure nuff did have a good Christmas. Luckily everyone made it here from all over , few trips out to the airport and back but all here and all had a very good time, out this evening to see a movie.


----------



## tbone75

Morning already , not much sleep last night , body is just one big pain . To big of day for Slugs ! LOL

Haven't been able to get on the other place yet ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Road trip.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Road trip.


Where ya going today ? I am headed to the shop ! LOL


----------



## TheViking

Seeing if a sick family member is going to make it up so we can finish opening gifts. Also see if someone can find my daughter's unopened missing Ipod Touch that's still got me pissed abit....


----------



## dancan

What a bunch of slack As'ers , bottom of page 2 !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

You trying to get stuck ?


----------



## dancan

Oh , I was , but I got unstuck with a lot of rocks in the hole LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Oh , I was , but I got unstuck with a lot of rocks in the hole LOL


OK , now I see some rocks in there ! Wheres that 4x4 tractor ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Where ya going today ? I am headed to the shop ! LOL


 Went all the way across the province n back, stopped 3 places and ate a full meal at each, I was the only one still awake as I drove the last 35 mi to home...LOL
After getting home I ate the last apple pie and a half gallon of vanilla ice cream, now finishing off my first glass of JD on the rocks......


----------



## tbone75

Yep , Ron was right , HOG !


----------



## tbone75

Night Slackers !


----------



## Cantdog

Nice day here....two and a half in a row!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Man....... this thing loves Page II!!!


----------



## tbone75

No much going on round here right now .

Nice day here too ! To bad it turns to chit tonight and stays that way for ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was all the way down to the southern most end of the province, looked over towards Robin`s place and the weather was clear with great visibility, could see at least 45 mi today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very quiet this holiday season, just travelling a lot.


----------



## Cantdog

Good to get out and do some road trips.......was thinking of going downstate to visit my brother this weekend but have many other things need doing........perhaps we'll drive down New years day....visit for a bit and head back......hope the weather holds for that....very nice day here ..clear, sunny...50's saw 4-5 motorcycles this afternoon.......got another load of Hoss hay down to his house...can back the truck all the way down there now......after a foot of snow ...not so much...get another load in Monday or Tues....


----------



## tbone75

Getting tired of working on this 440 ! Starting to be a hemorrhoid ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Getting tired of working on this 440 ! Starting to be a hemorrhoid ! LOL



Not as much fun building them from a bunch of parts. No problem if you have complete saws to begin with. Just a few too many diff airfilter shrouds and adapters for easy building of random parts saws.


----------



## tbone75

Starting from scratch isn't as much fun . LOL Thought I had everything I needed laying here , but !!


----------



## Cantdog

Page II bump........raining hard here......stihl better than shoveling but changes my plans for the day!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl raining here too , going to all day looks like .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rain up here as well, started shortly after daylight and looks like it will be around most of the day. More driving around today.


----------



## Cantdog

An edge coming through shortly.....about 20 miles west of me and heading east......should be partly sunny with a high of 46 'Merican this afternoon......gonna see if I can get the CJ 7 going this afternoon...been a yr or better.....gonna start work on it soon so it can be ready to transplant to the island this spring.....no inspection or registration needed there.....don't gotta be pretty....just gotta be mechanically sound as there is no garage fix it there there either....


----------



## Cantdog

Got the ol' CJ running....little saw mix down the carb....did the trick....took 2-3 aplications before she got her gas up from the tank....but she come to it!!!

Whizzed that around the shop yard a few times and got things loosend up.....lol!!!

Had piles of rain lately so the roads are clear of salt so I took the turtle out for some exercise....about 35 miles this afternoon.....


----------



## tbone75

Hew you know the rules , pix or it didn't happen !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hew you know the rules , pix or it didn't happen !




Well you've seen the turtle.....just took that for a drive to warm it up and charge the battery........the Jeep ain't much to look at......will get some pics before I start working on it.......had a cleaning fit here at home a week ago...sold off a couple autos I been saving to the Iron Pirate........96 Saab 900 and a 91 Dakota 4wd....got $400.00 for the pair...didn't have to lift a finger...made him dismount off the rims and return the Dakota tires to me as they were near new snow/traction tires......fit right on the Jeep's 10" rims.....last forever on the island.....gonna change them out first thing....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Plenty o driving and a good walk on the seashore. Ate a very good meal at the Fishermans Wharf and now time for ,me!!...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well you've seen the turtle.....just took that for a drive to warm it up and charge the battery........the Jeep ain't much to look at......will get some pics before I start working on it.......had a cleaning fit here at home a week ago...sold off a couple autos I been saving to the Iron Pirate........96 Saab 900 and a 91 Dakota 4wd....got $400.00 for the pair...didn't have to lift a finger...made him dismount off the rims and return the Dakota tires to me as they were near new snow/traction tires......fit right on the Jeep's 10" rims.....last forever on the island.....gonna change them out first thing....


Always liked them CJs , had 2 -5s and one 7 . The first CJ5 had a 327 Chevy in it , SOB would stand up when ya grabbed second ! LOL Traded it for a Fire Bird , just had my first Daughter , didn't need that thing ! LOL The bird was a little safer . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah this old CJ7 has the 258 straight 6, two barrel , 4 spd.......148,000 miles......island ready....not a wheelie machine...LOL!! You can only get up to 45 mph safely in a couple places on the island...rest of the time it's 5-25 mph. Though the school teachers husband brought a '63 Ford Galaxy with a 427 experimental with 2 4bbls on the island back in the mid 70's......LOL!! My friend Steve said they got her up to a buck twenty one night on the flat just east of town.....tar road but just wide enough for two cars to pass......corner at the end.....Stevie said he wasn't sure she was gonna go around it.....but she did........loudly.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah this old CJ7 has the 258 straight 6, two barrel , 4 spd.......148,000 miles......island ready....not a wheelie machine...LOL!! You can only get up to 45 mph safely in a couple places on the island...rest of the time it's 5-25 mph. Though the school teachers husband brought a '63 Ford Galaxy with a 427 experimental with 2 4bbls on the island back in the mid 70's......LOL!! My friend Steve said they got her up to a buck twenty one night on the flat just east of town.....tar road but just wide enough for two cars to pass......corner at the end.....Stevie said he wasn't sure she was gonna go around it.....but she did........loudly.....


Like to have that old Ford now !
My CJ7 had the smaller straight 6 , 231 maybe ? Hard to get out of its own way ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I only had one Jeep, a 52 CJ3-B with a little 4 banger Hurricane engine in it. Real nice light woods buggy with a Ramsey on the front.


----------



## tbone75

Dad had a 48 Willies , someone had put a Pinto 4 banger in it ! LOL That was his coon hunting buggy . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still a pile of those ole things out there running around, seen just about any engine made put into them. The newer 3 liter class V6`s work really well in them, the older carbed V8`s were overkill but sure a lot of them were converted to SB Chevy power. I know where there is a newer M38 totally restored sitting waiting for me to bring it home. Retired forces mechanic restored it down to the last bolt n nut, never set outside since its resto.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Still a pile of those ole things out there running around, seen just about any engine made put into them. The newer 3 liter class V6`s work really well in them, the older carbed V8`s were overkill but sure a lot of them were converted to SB Chevy power. I know where there is a newer M38 totally restored sitting waiting for me to bring it home. Retired forces mechanic restored it down to the last bolt n nut, never set outside since its resto.


I would love to have one like that !! I would even be happy with one just to run around the hills right here ! LOL


----------



## 295 tramp

Good morning fellows trying to finish up the shift for the night. -10 here with a frigid -25 wind.chill. I hope its better where your at.


----------



## tbone75

Dang that is COLD !! I thought 26 here was cold ! LOL


----------



## 295 tramp

actually were having a mild winter so far.
Last year we were in the - in November.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning


----------



## tbone75

295 tramp said:


> actually were having a mild winter so far.
> Last year we were in the - in November.


Way to cold for me ! Found out the other day my hands bout freeze when its 50 deg now days ! Blood don't move like it should I am guessing ?


----------



## Cantdog

Yep that's cold.....supposed to be down around +8 'Merican tonight around here.....


----------



## tbone75

To damn cold there too Robin ! Think I could like Key West bout now ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Yep I gave Hoss another bale of straw bedding tonight and locked him inside.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I would love to have one like that !! I would even be happy with one just to run around the hills right here ! LOL


----------



## 295 tramp

Good looking jeep


----------



## pioneerguy600

295 tramp said:


> Good looking jeep



It has been totally restored to mint original condition right down to the last nut n bolt. Multi coated and sealed paint wise, done up by a retired ex military mechanic.


----------



## tbone75

That is a very nice one !! Be fraid to scratch it !


----------



## 295 tramp

Those jeeps in WW2 were like the huey in the naum
Defiantly the work horse and a life saver.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That is a very nice one !! Be fraid to scratch it !



Something that nice really should only be used for show related events and parades.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Something that nice really should only be used for show related events and parades.


And never in the rain !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> And never in the rain !



It never sits outdoors, always inside unless its sunny out, even put away before dark. It was a, radio rig, and never seen much action or beating.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> It never sits outdoors, always inside unless its sunny out, even put away before dark. It was a, radio rig, and never seen much action or beating.


You can see its very well taken care of !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You can see its very well taken care of !



Can be yours!!.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Middle of the night bump.........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Baby brother had the OHC 6 hurricane in a wagon. Girlfriend hated it. She left and he was heart broken. 
She married one of his good friends. 
Gave the guy a heck of a deal on the Jeep when he left for the army. 

His wife was pizzed!!! Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Early morning trip to the airport, have to be out there two hours before the flight departs.


----------



## tbone75

YAK , I hate air ports ! Don't ever wanna fly again either . May have to some time , if I ever get to a couple places I would love to see , OZ being one ! Would love to see the outback !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Easy trip, no traffic and even the airport was near empty.


----------



## 295 tramp

Good morning gents


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mid day bump. Dreary damp day here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Really like seeing the sun out here so strong today, the extra light is really appreciated.


----------



## tbone75

Bright sunshine here too , but stihl cold , only 30*


----------



## Stihl 041S

Off the deck. 
Havin trouble getting going.


----------



## tbone75

I started off real good , then slid down hill fast ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Still no Git-Up-And-Go.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Began the task of cleaning up,putting away new gifts and getting rid of all the paper,cardboard and packing materials, boy oh boy can 5 people make a lot of work for one....LOL
Wife and remaining daughter got sent off to buy a new laptop.


----------



## dancan

Page 2 Alert !!!!!

Daum , it's 10f out there with a wind thrill of -4 dropping to 7f tonight but it's 77f in the house burning my Stihl cut wood


----------



## pioneerguy600

Burning some Stihl cut wood also, between 77 - 80F in here tonight....


----------



## tbone75

To dang hot ! 


dancan said:


> Page 2 Alert !!!!!
> 
> Daum , it's 10f out there with a wind thrill of -4 dropping to 7f tonight but it's 77f in the house burning my Stihl cut wood





pioneerguy600 said:


> Burning some Stihl cut wood also, between 77 - 80F in here tonight....


----------



## tbone75

77 in here right now too , starting to sweat !! OL is stihl cold !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Will keep the stove stoked tonight, Stihl cut wood doing its thing. Nice now at 80+F.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah....I'm at +10 'Merican.......'spose to go down to +7 here too... may go a tad lower just before daylight...

Both stoves loping along on Jonsereds cut wood.....a happy 76.8 'Merican in the kitchen halfway between the two......


----------



## tbone75

Cold azz morning bump !


----------



## pioneerguy600

A bit burrr out there but the sun is out bright,clear sky and I sure do like the light over the dark sullen skies we were having.


----------



## tbone75

Sunshine here , but damn cold !! Only up to 15 right now !


----------



## 295 tramp

Good morning Happy New Year


----------



## Jim Timber

We're back up to 2F for the first time in 3 days. Effin heat wave! Woooo!!


----------



## 295 tramp

High Jim I'm over in Cohasset next to GR were at +3


----------



## tbone75

Dang I thought it was cold here !! Wish I could move way South ! LOL


----------



## 295 tramp

then it's to hot in the summer


----------



## tbone75

No !!!! I like heat !! LOL


----------



## 295 tramp

I use to live in the south high humidity heat index avg. 100 +


----------



## tbone75

OK , that is a bit warm ! LOL


----------



## 295 tramp

I can deal with the cold , but now when it gets 80 degrees I'm huffing and puffing


----------



## tbone75

I use to be able to take the cold , now that I am older and broke down , can't take it at all !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mid day bump...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Lunch...........large plate of broiled scallops....(burp)...........Ahhhhhhh......back to work!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I use to be able to take the cold , now that I am older and broke down , can't take it at all !



Was 2F here this morning with wind NW 25 - 30 , you would have thought it was winter or sumpthing, guys on site couldn`t work cause it was too cold. I was nailing in windows on the exterior handling 1 1/4" roofing nails with my bare hands, everyone else hiding or looking for a source of heat....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was 2F here this morning with wind NW 25 - 30 , you would have thought it was winter or sumpthing, guys on site couldn`t work cause it was too cold. I was nailing in windows on the exterior handling 1 1/4" roofing nails with my bare hands, everyone else hiding or looking for a source of heat....LOL


I would have just stayed home ! 
Use to be able to take the cold , not any more !!


----------



## Cantdog

Boy..... youse ZZZZzzzzlackahZZzzzz sure out doing yourselves now........you got a good jump 2015 ZZZlacknesssssssss..................PAGE III ALERT!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

2015 could be a slow year in our thread ? Least its stihl alive !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was up at 5:30 am and couldn`t get on here. My eMail isn`t working either so it must be a local server problem.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Roads were totally bare,not a snowflake anywhere early this morning. From 12 to 1 it snowed and now we have an inch or more, everything covered in white.


----------



## treesmith

tbone75 said:


> if I ever get to a couple places I would love to see , OZ being one ! Would love to see the outback !


tbone, if you come and need a place to stay in Melbourne, I can help you out no worries

Andy


----------



## tbone75

treesmith said:


> tbone, if you come and need a place to stay in Melbourne, I can help you out no worries
> 
> Andy


Thank you very much !! If I could get myself on a plane ? LOL Just not real sure I could do that again !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Roads were totally bare,not a snowflake anywhere early this morning. From 12 to 1 it snowed and now we have an inch or more, everything covered in white.


You just keep all that crap !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You just keep all that crap !!



Robin sent it here!! We will send him back some polar vortex in exchange.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Rotten azz Nadian !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Rotten azz Nadian !!



Just stay inside and burn up some of that delivered firewood, likely Stihl cut since it aint rotten.!..


----------



## tbone75

I am burning GTG wood ! It was cut with all flavors of saws !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I am burning GTG wood ! It was cut with all flavors of saws !



Does it smell of alcohol and farts?....


----------



## tbone75

Nope , more like dead animals ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nope , more like dead animals ?



They get pretty hummy out in the sun like that, smell gets into everything.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Bump..,.hey guys.


----------



## tbone75

Don't see no snow rats over here !


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robin sent it here!! We will send him back some polar vortex in exchange.....LOL



I saw that snowbank early this morning.....a ways offshore to the southward...moving east NE...very dark billowing clouds.......stayed offshore.....nice and sunny here today. Cold....dry....


----------



## tbone75

Good move there Robin , send all that chit to Danny !


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah glad it missed us....would have made the road trip not so much fun.......


----------



## tbone75

Its morning , its dark and its cold ! That will all change inside soon ! LOL


----------



## middleagemutant

Time to through some logs on the fire tbone it really hits you when you go to take a leak in the morning.


----------



## treesmith

9.55pm just had a bbq in shorts and the temp is 32°c or 90°f


----------



## middleagemutant

Now that's just bragging treesmith. You guys also have a lot of nasty poisonous snakes and other things that bite to. What did you BBQ?


----------



## treesmith

Marinated lamb chops, beef sausages, rissoles and a few chopped onions in cider, left overs from new year  

Lived in scotland for years, sunshine is better


----------



## scallywag

treesmith said:


> 9.55pm just had a bbq in shorts and the temp is 32°c or 90°f



Well looks like summer is here!.......38*C today!..........Still 29*C at 10:25pm!


----------



## treesmith

41° tomorrow


----------



## scallywag

treesmith said:


> 41° tomorrow



Yep, and Total fire ban, I'm in the foot hills of the Black range, surrounded by bush!......I get a bit edgy this time of year.


----------



## treesmith

scallywag said:


> Yep, and Total fire ban, I'm in the foot hills of the Black range, surrounded by bush!......I get a bit edgy this time of year.


Not bloody suprised!  first time I came was just after black saturday, scary

Take care Scallywag


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't see no snow rats over here !



Had to leave too early this morning to post, but been there and back now. Met up with a fellow member from AS and lightened up his load of saws a little....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its a balmy 27 merican here, snow falling off the trees so maybe not a bad day to be scrounging up some firewood.


----------



## tbone75

You get all of them Jerry ?


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!


----------



## Welder56

Lightened the load abit jerry haha! Hope we can get together again sometime. It's nice to know there's someone with your knowledge close to me.


----------



## tbone75

Welder56 said:


> Lightened the load abit jerry haha! Hope we can get together again sometime. It's nice to know there's someone with your knowledge close to me.


Save some Huskys for him !


----------



## Welder56

Haha no husqy's right now just orange and white (setting myself up for some chit talking).


----------



## tbone75

Welder56 said:


> Haha no husqy's right now just orange and white (setting myself up for some chit talking).


Jerry loves them Huskys !


----------



## dancan

John ,,,,, The Smartazz .......







You see the colours , Stihl cut wood


----------



## Welder56

Next saw I build will be a husqy for sure..... after an 034 av and 12 mm 044 ,both getting powder coated treatment .


----------



## dancan

The colours even match the trailer


----------



## tbone75

Husky ORANGE !!


----------



## dancan

Not .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Not .




Are you sure???? Looks pretty Husky colored to me......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Are you sure???? Looks pretty Husky colored to me......


Sure is HUSKY orange !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Next saw I build will be a husqy for sure..... after an 034 av and 12 mm 044 ,both getting powder coated treatment .



Good to see you over here, these guys are crusty but have a heart of gold.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure is HUSKY orange !!



Kubotee orange is a good match for Stihl orange, used it on a few Stihls and nobody can tell the diff.


----------



## tbone75

Looks like Husky orange to me !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks like Husky orange to me !



Well just about any orange is Husquee orange, they fade so fast that they can match just about any shade between bright orange down to yellow....LOL


----------



## dancan

7*Fen cold page 2 Alert !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 7*Fen cold page 2 Alert !!!!



Yep, sure a lot colder this morning than yesterday. Might be a nice day to bring a little more wood out.


----------



## dancan

Yup , was gonna try and go around midday , sure will dress warmer LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am free to go, just let me know...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got my 084 back together ! Just put the new top end on it . Maybe I can find me another one that needs a top end ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have heard that bad top ends have laid up many 084`s...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have heard that bad top ends have laid up many 084`s...


Heard that too , and them top ends are very hard to come by ! LOL
But I think I found the right rings for the old piston ! So now I have more options ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you can get rings easily then keep that original P&C with new rings on it, the new OEM set will sell for more dollars if you decide to sell it separately.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you can get rings easily then keep that original P&C with new rings on it, the new OEM set will sell for more dollars if you decide to sell it separately.


That is the new plan , got new OEM rings coming for it .


----------



## dancan

What happened ????
Alien round up ?????
Page 2 alert !!!!!!
SlakASers


----------



## Cantdog

Welcome to winter..................


----------



## tbone75

Winter will be here tonight ! Looks like its gonna stay a while too !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Winter will be here tonight ! Looks like its gonna stay a while too !



Well now,since you guys sent this white stuff over here we will just send you some nice cold air, use it in your tires....LOL


----------



## tbone75

White stuff be here tonight and more all week ! May just send some up yer way !


----------



## Welder56

The white stuff has finally came here. But it's gonna switch to rain.... what a mess. Good day to work in my shed. I have a 2'x2' spot that's still usable hahaha


----------



## dancan

Page 2 Husky Deal Alert !!!!!!!!
Here's a deal on a Husqvarna for you Huskee lovers .

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-lawnmower-le...er/1031504184?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## pioneerguy600

Found on page two again, snow is getting rained off at the moment, hope the temp stays above freezing.


----------



## tbone75

Just starting to snow here . Windy and 35* now !


----------



## pioneerguy600

All I can say is, WOW, the roads are some slippery out there!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Temps crashing fast here....ready for winter to get here or just be spring....make up its damn mind.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl above freezing here........gonna nosedive after midnight and continue to fall all day tomorrow.....spent most of today putting snow where I wanted it........after tomorrow night...where's it going???? NOOOWHERE that's where it's going.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hope you got it all moved Robin if your temps are going to be like ours next week. We are in for a cold one they say....


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hope you got it all moved Robin if your temps are going to be like ours next week. We are in for a cold one they say....





I did...home all cleaned up and the shop yard too........forecast calls for 2 below tomorrow night and 8 below Wed night.........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Calling for low teens here this week and one day not out of the low 20s. Damn cold for here...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Told ya, you guys send that white shyte over here we will send some cold air back. Polar vortex time....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Thanks Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Thanks Jerry



Enjoy, we really like the snow.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Enjoy, we really like the snow.....LOL



I expect you'll see colder air too.... in 24 hrs or so.......they're saying coldest air so far this season here tonight 5-15 below along the Down East Coast....15-25 below across Northern Maine.....

West wind 15-25 mph today with gusts to 45 mph with a few higher gusts.........that'll make for some serious wind thrill factors.......


----------



## Cantdog

Here it comes!!! Temp dropped 4 degrees the last hour........wind kicked up NNW 15-20 MPH.......down hill slide all day.......just called for $500.00 worth of fuel oil this morning......not gonna be cold...not any!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl only 14 here ! And the sun is shining !


----------



## Cantdog

Lunch break....sunny, clear...down to 24 'Merican now..........NNW wind howling....gonna really dive when the sun sets.......


----------



## tbone75

Good luck Robin !

Sounds like we may get hit with something tonight , winter weather advisory in effect now .


----------



## Cantdog

Yep 16 'Merican now.........wind screechin........Hoss is shut in with extra straw bedding.....and a bale of hay....wood stoves are both cleaned of ashes and loping along happily on Jonsereds cut rock maple and birch............239 gals of fuel oil delivered here today.....ready to back up the stoves if necessary.....wind thrill forecast -35 tonight.........-29 for the daytime tomorrow and lower tomorrow night......but you know....that's just wind thrill...

Shop was 73 degrees 'Merican with the Free Flow chugging away crammed full of fully seasoned red oak...no bark...

Lost power on the jobsite this afternoon.........auto gen failed to start......got done a little early.....'lectrican was fussing with it as I drove off.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 14 here , big storm hitting bout midnight they say . Was 3 to 5 , now its 4 to 6" . I would guess between an inch and a foot ? LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry !!!!
I figured out how John can work on them Hyjuskavanias ,,,, Itself all about the kotten kandy lol


----------



## tbone75

Maybe I got sent to band camp over there ? Been trying to get one all afternoon ?

Fark it , just gonna realx , and try to kick Arther in the nads !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Temp sliding downward steadily, see a few snow flurries falling, been below freezing since noon and dropping to -15 - 17 C overnight.


dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !!!!
> I figured out how John can work on them Hyjuskavanias ,,,, Itself all about the kotten kandy lol




He would be so much better off if he left those orange turds alone.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 14 here ! Shyte storm getting close , Arther says so !

Gotta have Huskys to work on Jerry !! Need a easy break from them Steels !! 
Working on 2 more dem turds today , MS180 & 021 , both running at least now !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stihl 14 here ! Shyte storm getting close , Arther says so !
> 
> Gotta have Huskys to work on Jerry !! Need a easy break from them Steels !!
> Working on 2 more dem turds today , MS180 & 021 , both running at least now !



Cheap thrills!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

The little 021/23/25 ain't bad when you realize the top cover comes off for anything and you accept the rubber mounts for it blow. Then just figure out setting the oil pumps and you are golden!


----------



## tbone75

Not real bad to work on , just no Husky ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

5 above and dropping .......stihl windy........last stove fillin' tonight........verrah bright moon....under clear skies and snow cover....full last night.....


----------



## dancan

The wind is on howl up here but the furnace is full of Stihl cut maple keeping the cold away


----------



## tbone75

Hey !! Went up a degree , 15 now ! Had to turn the stove down , got to dang hot in here ! Stihl could have opened it up a lot more ! Gotta be some Husky & Jonsereds cut wood in there now !


----------



## dancan

I know that then Hoopedtivarna saws work better after they've been close to a Stihl product.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I know that then Hoopedtivarna saws work better after they've been close to a Stihl product.


Can't leave them to close together , they make mini-cracks !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Hey !! Went up a degree , 15 now ! Had to turn the stove down , got to dang hot in here ! Stihl could have opened it up a lot more ! Gotta be some Husky & Jonsereds cut wood in there now !


If its good and warm and slow burning....its probably Homelite cut wood.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> If its good and warm and slow burning....its probably Homelite cut wood.



Don't ferget LOUD too.......


----------



## 295 tramp

Good morning a day above ground is a.good dAy


----------



## tbone75

295 tramp said:


> Good morning a day above ground is a.good dAy


You sure got that right !! All the pain just lets me know I am very alive ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Don't ferget LOUD too.......


Huh?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a very long time since I burned any Homelite cut wood! Last time was likely at my FIL`s place back in the 80`s.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been a very long time since I burned any Homelite cut wood! Last time was likely at my FIL`s place back in the 80`s.




I stihl do at the camp sometimes.....brought the SXL back for some repairs 3-4 yrs ago.....got sidetracked....been burning Jonsereds cut out there ever since......but like the SXL for out here....only cut a rather small amount of wood at a time and can leave it there and not worry about thieves luggin it off....


----------



## tbone75

News guy just said wind thrill gonna be -25 in the next day er two ! Guess I will see how good this wood stove is !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I stihl do at the camp sometimes.....brought the SXL back for some repairs 3-4 yrs ago.....got sidetracked....been burning Jonsereds cut out there ever since......but like the SXL for out here....only cut a rather small amount of wood at a time and can leave it there and not worry about thieves luggin it off....



I leave my Husky 45 at my camp for the same reason, could leave it outside on top of the woodpile and no one would drag it off.Much more likely to lose one of my all mag XL12`s or XLSupers as most people around know they are solid saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> News guy just said wind thrill gonna be -25 in the next day er two ! Guess I will see how good this wood stove is !



I remember those days....we used to get two spells each winter where the temps would drop to -20`s for two weeks at a stretch, lakes would freeze 4 + feet of ice and we could truck logs home on the tandem trucks over the lakes, 5+ cord to a load. Good running on lakes, very smooth compared to the old woods roads.


----------



## Welder56

Good evening all. Just sat down for the first time today. Ya, I'm complaining hahaha. Work was just crazy today


----------



## Welder56

We do seem to get a couple cold snaps Jerry. Good ol' maritime weather. Never know what's in store for us


----------



## Welder56

Got a mityvac 8500 silverline coming this week.... yehhaaaa


----------



## tbone75

Welder56 said:


> Got a mityvac 8500 silverline coming this week.... yehhaaaa


You will like that !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I remember those days....we used to get two spells each winter where the temps would drop to -20`s for two weeks at a stretch, lakes would freeze 4 + feet of ice and we could truck logs home on the tandem trucks over the lakes, 5+ cord to a load. God running on lakes, very smooth compared to the old woods roads.



Yep we used to get one, usually just before Christmas and another in Feb.......20 below every night for a couple weeks....warm up to maybe zero on a sunny day......quite regular clear into the late 70"s.........


----------



## tbone75

This cold chit just plain sucks !!


----------



## Welder56

tbone75 said:


> You will like that !!



I think so  it will come in handy, that's for sure


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Got a mityvac 8500 silverline coming this week.... yehhaaaa



Very handy tool, it becomes the #1 diagnostic tool for working chainsaws. I always pull a vac test first if the problem is not visually obvious.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep we used to get one, usually just before Christmas and another in Feb.......20 below every night for a couple weeks....warm up to maybe zero on a sunny day......quite regular clear into the late 70"s.........



Weather patterns sure have changed, mostly for the better for us. The years with 5 -6 feet of snow on the ground for 2 - 3 months and 4 - 5 ' of ice from Jan to March sure isn`t missed now. The sawmill I grew up next to hauled all winter to the mill, they would have 8 + months sawing from mid March til December when the woods crew would start falling and browing next years logs. Horses moved the logs n pulp out of the woods to lakeside where it was browed and waiting for the ice, then the trucks picked it up and moved it down the lakes to the mill. Some years if there was still logs left when the ice went thin ,they would get put in a floating boom and pulled down the lakes, river drove between the lakes and finally reach the road access where the log loader trucks picked them up, very labor intensive method.


----------



## 1 stihl nut

I just realized it's 2015.

Huh. I mean.....it would seem obvious because of New Year's and everything. ....


Well anyways. ......as you were.


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> This cold chit just plain sucks !!



In the shade!!... With a thunder storm rising!


----------



## tbone75

Dang , only 9 deg here right now !!


----------



## Cantdog

4 'Merican here.......


----------



## tbone75

Just went up a deg. now its 10* !!


----------



## scallywag

What type of wood are you blokes burnin to keep warm?


----------



## tbone75

Hickory,Oak,Cherry , Locus , little bit of walnut , maybe others . LOL Maple ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

scallywag said:


> What type of wood are you blokes burnin to keep warm?




Maple, ash, birch and oak...little cherry....


----------



## scallywag

I see these species here but never as fire wood, I would imagine they have to be well seasoned .


----------



## roncoinc

scallywag said:


> I see these species here but never as fire wood, I would imagine they have to be well seasoned .



The ash you can burn almost green,,not much water content.


----------



## Icehouse

TTT pg 2 how is everyone doing today, hope your warm and dry


----------



## scallywag

Icehouse said:


> TTT pg 2 how is everyone doing today, hope your warm and dry



Warm!


----------



## tbone75

Windchill is 25 below zero here ! Power went out for a couple hours too ! Wood stove don't do much without the blowers running !

All good now ! Just aint goin out side if I can help it ! LOL


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Windchill is 25 below zero here ! Power went out for a couple hours too ! Wood stove don't do much without the blowers running !
> 
> All good now ! Just aint goin out side if I can help it ! LOL



Man that's cold!


----------



## Cantdog

scallywag said:


> Man that's cold!




Yep it is......we are supposed to be going to 10 below, 'Merican tonight...NW wing 17-22 mph....winds chill -28 to -33 tonight and tomorrow...........fairly chilly.......


----------



## scallywag

Years ago it was the law here that if the temp hit 100F outside workers could go home... How do you blokes work outside in those temps?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Taint nuthin, lil bit of cold n everyone freezes in their tracks. Even the diesels started today with no problems but it was +1 F, wind chill don`t bother them.


----------



## TheViking

scallywag said:


> Years ago it was the law here that if the temp hit 100F outside workers could go home... How do you blokes work outside in those temps?


We here in the humid south a lot of water and sweat


----------



## Cantdog

scallywag said:


> Years ago it was the law here that if the temp hit 100F outside workers could go home... How do you blokes work outside in those temps?




Well...it depends on the type of work......building a house or say putting a clutch in a truck outside can be pretty brutal.......doable.....but brutal at zero degree F........but running a saw felling, limbing and yarding at zero is quite enjoyable ...ground is hard...no bugs....and you're working hard enough to stay warm......


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Years ago it was the law here that if the temp hit 100F outside workers could go home... How do you blokes work outside in those temps?


I worked in a steel mill 24 years , summer time it was always over 100 in a lot of places in there . When we had to work in between the furnaces , it would be 130 - 140 in there . Take breaks and drink lots of water ! When it got up to or over 90 outside they would give us gatorade and stuff like that to drink . No way they would stop running ! Even had a bomb threat once , wouldn't let us leave the machines !! We raised a lot of hell about that one , didn't do any good ! AK Steel is some serious a-holes to work for !!


----------



## tbone75

NSA is watching by now ! LOL I said that "B" word !


----------



## dancan

Hey Scallywag .
It was 11*F with a slight breeze taking the wind thrill down to 1*F or -17*C when I was bring in a couple of days worth of firewood , wool sweater and a down vest was plenty while I was working , no bugs to be seen 
Spruce , pine , maple and birch are my main firewood with a tiny bit of oak .


----------



## Icehouse

Winter is by far the best time to be in the woods working. Like Cantdog said no bugs and the skid trails are nice and slick lets you take another log or two.


----------



## Welder56

Warmed up a bit here since yesterday, A little snow on the way. I always loved the cold whether. It makes ya feel alive. 

While it was snowing I organized some parts. This isn't including all the bolts I have . That will take a bit more time to accomplish.


----------



## dancan

Perfect !!!
Now I'll know what you have in stock !!
Keep putting up the pics of you're inventory


----------



## Welder56

Hahaha uhhhh ohhh. I made a mistake didn't I ??

I'll keep ya updated with my progress


----------



## tbone75

Welder56 said:


> Hahaha uhhhh ohhh. I made a mistake didn't I ??
> 
> I'll keep ya updated with my progress


You better watch that Danny real close !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Warmed up a bit here since yesterday, A little snow on the way. I always loved the cold whether. It makes ya feel alive.
> 
> While it was snowing I organized some parts. This isn't including all the bolts I have . That will take a bit more time to accomplish.
> View attachment 392772



Nice assortment of parts, really helps to have them sorted and know where to find them. You have more parts than me....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice assortment of parts, really helps to have them sorted and know where to find them. You have more parts than me....


Who you tryin to chit !!


----------



## Welder56

I have a lot of other big parts I'll be organizing as well. Now I just have to have the complete saw inventory like you Jerry .... wife's not gonna like it though.



tbone75 said:


> Who you tryin to chit !!


I figured he was just trying to make me feel better about my small inventory of parts


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Who you tryin to chit !!



Says the biggest chainsaw whorder of all times!!...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> I have a lot of other big parts I'll be organizing as well. Now I just have to have the complete saw inventory like you Jerry .... wife's not gonna like it though.
> 
> 
> I figured he was just trying to make me feel better about my small inventory of parts



Just keep them out of sight, women are very visual, what they don`t see ....well you know....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Says the biggest chainsaw whorder of all times!!...


No way am I ever gonna get close to you !!

Yes I am a whorder , but sure aint no Pioneerguy whorder !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No way am I ever gonna get close to you !!
> 
> Yes I am a whorder , but sure aint no Pioneerguy whorder !!



Don`t matter who is the biggest whorder, just what saws you whorde...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t matter who is the biggest whorder, just what saws you whorde...LOL


You have way more running saws than me too ! Purdy sure you have way more parts saws too ! LOL


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just keep them out of sight, women are very visual, what they don`t see ....well you know....LOL



Very true. I wish they would teach this in school. It would have saved me a lot of grief. had to learn the hard way Though


----------



## tbone75

Or have a wife like mine , she don't care how many junk saws I got !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You have way more running saws than me too ! Purdy sure you have way more parts saws too ! LOL



Maybe not, specially since I tossed out all of the non Stihl saws, you know those orange plastic saws along with many other plastic saws of many colors. Only have Stihl & Sachs Dolmar working work saws now with a smattering of Partner Pioneer and a Jonsered 590 for a change of pace.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Or have a wife like mine , she don't care how many junk saws I got !



You are very lucky. Mine don`t care as long as she does not see them, if she did she would just say ,why do you need so many saws....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe not, specially since I tossed out all of the non Stihl saws, you know those orange plastic saws along with many other plastic saws of many colors. Only have Stihl & Sachs Dolmar working work saws now with a smattering of Partner Pioneer and a Jonsered 590 for a change of pace.


You have more running Stihls than I got running saws ! Then all them others !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You have more running Stihls than I got running saws ! Then all them others !



Just a few of each model. Is 17 of one model too many?


----------



## Gypo Logger

Welder56 said:


> Warmed up a bit here since yesterday, A little snow on the way. I always loved the cold whether. It makes ya feel alive.
> 
> While it was snowing I organized some parts. This isn't including all the bolts I have . That will take a bit more time to accomplish.
> View attachment 392772


I have way more parts than that!
Problem is, I just don't know where they are.


----------



## dancan

Yup , it sucks to buy parts for saws that you know you already have but can't find .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , it sucks to buy parts for saws that you know you already have but can't find .


I seem to do that ? Seem to keep finding saws I fergot I had too ! LOL


----------



## Welder56

Gypo Logger said:


> I have way more parts than that!
> Problem is, I just don't know where they are.


I have way more parts than that too  just haven't got to sort through it yet 



pioneerguy600 said:


> You are very lucky. Mine don`t care as long as she does not see them, if she did she would just say ,why do you need so many saws....LOL



My wife's the same pretty much. As long as I'm not indulging to much. She doesn't care about the saws. So she doesn't wanna hear about it


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Yup , it sucks to buy parts for saws that you know you already have but can't find .



That's when you KNOW you're a whorder...........hehehe.....


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just a few of each model. Is 17 of one model too many?



Well guess what my wife's profession is!......Yep, and she says collecting more than six of one thing is an obsession!


----------



## Cantdog

PAGE III !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

What about buying NOS parts for saws you don`t even own,...yet!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Free ice for everyone!! Must pick up as shipping would be a bust!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What about buying NOS parts for saws you don`t even own,...yet!!


Must be talkin bout yerself again !


----------



## Cantdog

How 'bout receiving wedding gifts of NOS parts for saws I didn't own then......what's that say about me ..........or my friends?????? Whoreder/s...??


----------



## tbone75

Serious whorders , all of ya !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Serious whorders , all of ya !!




Have you met Uncle Wob????/....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Havn`t met uncle Wob in person yet but I have caught wispers of him having tractor trailer loads of whorded up items. He who has the most whorded items when he dies,"wins".


----------



## pioneerguy600

Before chainsaws it was car parts,namely hi performance stuff that gets really pricey quickly. Dual and triple intakes with carbs and blowers and at one time I counted 27 AM camshafts with lifters lining the top shelf.


----------



## tbone75

Slack over here again today . Almost slack as me today ! But I am bout ready to get moving ............................. I hope ?
Got the new OEM rings for my 084 , O-rings on the way for my 268 , 2 - 346s on the bench right now . Even dug out my 2065 to put the new wrap on , got it when I ordered a 440 wrap ? Sure didn't fit the 440 !! LOL But it worked out just fine , cause the 2065 needed one !
Stihl waiting on the air filter for the half chinee 440 . Been to dang cold to run it anyway ! 
Got a 346xpee to box up and send South , and a no spark Homie 340 to send to VT .
Then a 372XPee to put a BB kit on .
Seems I got more than A Slug needs to do ! LOL

Bought another new OEM 440 tank off flea bay ! Stihl gonna powder coat me one and use all OEM parts . Gonna have to do a 038 , 460 & 064 like that too , some day ? Got new OEM tanks and other parts for them too .
Then there is the 3 or 4 Husky 372s to build .
Hows a Slug pose to get all that done this winter ? LMAO !!! Yea right this winter !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Before chainsaws it was car parts,namely hi performance stuff that gets really pricey quickly. Dual and triple intakes with carbs and blowers and at one time I counted 27 AM camshafts with lifters lining the top shelf.


Saws are so much easier to work on , could be cheaper ? But maybe not ? A whorder like Jerry , bout the same !


----------



## Welder56

tbone75 said:


> Slack over here again today . Almost slack as me today ! But I am bout ready to get moving ............................. I hope ?
> Got the new OEM rings for my 084 , O-rings on the way for my 268 , 2 - 346s on the bench right now . Even dug out my 2065 to put the new wrap on , got it when I ordered a 440 wrap ? Sure didn't fit the 440 !! LOL But it worked out just fine , cause the 2065 needed one !
> Stihl waiting on the air filter for the half chinee 440 . Been to dang cold to run it anyway !
> Got a 346xpee to box up and send South , and a no spark Homie 340 to send to VT .
> Then a 372XPee to put a BB kit on .
> Seems I got more than A Slug needs to do ! LOL
> 
> Bought another new OEM 440 tank off flea bay ! Stihl gonna powder coat me one and use all OEM parts . Gonna have to do a 038 , 460 & 064 like that too , some day ? Got new OEM tanks and other parts for them too .
> Then there is the 3 or 4 Husky 372s to build .
> Hows a Slug pose to get all that done this winter ? LMAO !!! Yea right this winter !!




Wow you got lots of projects on the go. That's quite impressive. I got two on the go. Just organizing my hoard first.


----------



## tbone75

LOL , that is only a small part of the mess I got ! Just the stuff I would like to get at this winter ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Yup , John was over at the pig house showing off his chinee xPee pee ...


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , John was over at the pig house showing off his chinee xPee pee ...


Nope , Ron is showing off his chinee XPee , I was showing off some Swedish XPee ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Did show off muh Chicom Steel over there and here !


----------



## dancan

Stihl xPee pee ......…


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mmmmm. Tree Fur Six! I hear they can cut wood..


----------



## Stihl 041S

Off the deck. 
Back to top


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> How 'bout receiving wedding gifts of NOS parts for saws I didn't own then......what's that say about me ..........or my friends?????? Whoreder/s...??



Seemed to fit.......
Hey Lad.


----------



## tbone75

Morning


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tis a morning here as well, streets are snow covered but the trucks have been around and spread some salt.


----------



## Welder56

Morning all, got woken up by my son at 5am, which woke up my daughter ....


Need coffee and cigarettes ...


----------



## tbone75

Went back to bed for a while , seems I caught a head cold er sumpin ? Sure feel like crap right now . Already felt crappy nuff as it was ! LOL 
Could be one of them do nothing days ?


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Seemed to fit.......
> Hey Lad.




That it did Unc...LOL....that it did!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun is up high and the temp is rising, must be getting close to the break even point as the snow is starting to clear off vehicles without assistance.


----------



## tbone75

Pose to get up to 30 tomorrow and the next day , but sleet and snow to go with it !
Least maybe it will be warm nuff to get out to the camper dump to do some digging . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Pose to get up to 30 tomorrow and the next day , but sleet and snow to go with it !
> Least maybe it will be warm nuff to get out to the camper dump to do some digging . LOL



Good luck with that John, no fun having to dig around in a cold unheated building but ya gotta do whatever....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

The avatars keep getting switched. 

Robin and I both had Danny's a while ago. 
Anyone else get that??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> The avatars keep getting switched.
> 
> Robin and I both had Danny's a while ago.
> Anyone else get that??



Nope!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The avatars keep getting switched.
> 
> Robin and I both had Danny's a while ago.
> Anyone else get that??


Sure you aint just seeing things ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Emails being sent.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Didn`t or doesn`t show up that way on my puter screen.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Emails being sent.


Mongo knows what he seen ! Pix to prove it ! LOL

Spoiled my fun !


----------



## dancan

And a Daum fine avatar it was LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to normal now......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> And a Daum fine avatar it was LOL




Yes it is Danny.........but Rob.......you 'spose that might be the first step to our expulsion???.........


----------



## tbone75

I sure hope not ! I got sent to banned camp once by mistake by gologit , er what ever hes called ? Just plain sucked ! Had to get Rob to yell at him so I could get back on here ! Real PITA that was !


----------



## dancan

Mistake ......... Sure ......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Mistake ......... Sure ......


Least he said it was ? LOL Maybe he thought I needed a time out ? Or he was just having a bad day or a fun day ? 

Its all good now , I am stihl here to pick on you Danny !


----------



## dancan

Hey John !
I sent them your address .

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/b...cc/1044195086?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey John !
> I sent them your address .
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/b...cc/1044195086?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true




Lol,..I saw them earlier and thought about it....


----------



## GL0B0TREE

whats going on in here?


----------



## tbone75

GL0B0TREE said:


> whats going on in here?


Danny and Jerry are being MEEN to Slugs again !!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lol,..I saw them earlier and thought about it....


You twos go lay down !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I sure hope not ! I got sent to banned camp once by mistake by gologit , er what ever hes called ? Just plain sucked ! Had to get Rob to yell at him so I could get back on here ! Real PITA that was !




That wasn't quite what I meant........but glad you made it back!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Danny and Jerry are being MEEN to Slugs again !!



Giving you saws is being meen??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Giving you saws is being meen??


Some saws , YES !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Some saws , YES !!



Guess you have to make a list of ,those saws.


----------



## tbone75

Weather guy said a low of 10* tonight , funny its already down to 8* ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess you have to make a list of ,those saws.


Very easy if its little and saws Mac on it !!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That wasn't quite what I meant........but glad you made it back!!!!


Slugs are slow , guess I didn't get it ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Slugs are slow , guess I didn't get it ? LOL




No you're not slow John......just have to been exposed to Acadian ancient history.....or have read Longfellows "Evangeline"........terrible thing that.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No you're not slow John......just have to been exposed to Acadian ancient history.....or have read Longfellows "Evangeline"........terrible thing that.....


Yer right ! LOL


----------



## GL0B0TREE

whos being mean? that's a big no no, and you guys know it


----------



## Gologit

tbone75 said:


> Least he said it was ? LOL Maybe he thought I needed a time out ? Or he was just having a bad day or a fun day ?
> 
> Its all good now , I am stihl here to pick on you Danny !


 It was a mistake. I hit the wrong button on the SMITE panel and vaporized you instead of the guy I was after.  We got you back on pretty fast though.


----------



## tbone75

GL0B0TREE said:


> whos being mean? that's a big no no, and you guys know it


That Darn Dan & Jerry trying to send me mini-cracks ! Bout as MEEN as it gets !


----------



## tbone75

Gologit said:


> It was a mistake. I hit the wrong button on the SMITE panel and vaporized you instead of the guy I was after.  We got you back on pretty fast though.


Yep , didn't take long !! But dang it sure sucked ! LOL


----------



## GL0B0TREE

tbone75 said:


> That Darn Dan & Jerry trying to send me mini-cracks ! Bout as MEEN as it gets !


that is meen! are you gonna tell or are you gonna get in the ring?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That Darn Dan & Jerry trying to send me mini-cracks ! Bout as MEEN as it gets !



Starting to box things up, should get them all in two boxes long as they are not overweight.


----------



## tbone75

GL0B0TREE said:


> that is meen! are you gonna tell or are you gonna get in the ring?


I got there addresses !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got there addresses !!



Remember the border!!...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Starting to box things up, should get them all in two boxes long as they are not overweight.


Be OK long as you send the right yeller saws !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Remember the border!!...LOL


No problem !!


----------



## GL0B0TREE

tbone75 said:


> I got there addresses !!


ok this is getting very very interesting I think its time to get the hayhilly the heck outta here before someone gets hurt.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> No problem !!




You send the wrong thing in them boxes the border boys will come a lookin for ya!!....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Maybe I can get the Smurf to take it across ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is Danny.........but Rob.......you 'spose that might be the first step to our expulsion???.........


Maybe. 
I haven't been able to post most of the evening. 

You think they heard about......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Maybe.
> I haven't been able to post most of the evening.
> 
> You think they heard about......


.................you don't mean......the "incident" ?????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> .................you don't mean......the "incident" ?????


I maybe let it slip out ?


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> I maybe let it slip out ?


Trouble is , memory aint so good now . Ferget what I may have did ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Beware of the spot burned through the ace of spades ! Nothing at all to do with the Acadie flag on Robin`s and Rob`s avatar, maybe...


----------



## Welder56

My ocd got the best of me 
Just gotta sort through legnths


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> My ocd got the best of me
> Just gotta sort through legnths
> 
> View attachment 393671
> View attachment 393672



Looks good Colin.


----------



## Welder56

Haha well the wife took the kids out for a bit and gave me a few hours to myself. So 30 mins later... this happened. Had to take advantage and feed the CAD. I need quite a bit of bolts to complete the oh44. My organizational ocd tells me to go further and organize lengths


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> .................you don't mean......the "incident" ?????


Well I know the Ommpa Lommpas will never talk about it.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well I know the Ommpa Lommpas will never talk about it.


They will fer the right candy !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I maybe let it slip out ?


I know Rick Flair quit Rasseling afterward so it wasn't him.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> They will fer the right candy !


Oompa Loompa Tag-Team Rasseling is one thing. 
But what happened......well you know. 
You were there. 

Oh the Humanity!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Oompa Loompa Tag-Team Rasseling is one thing.
> But what happened......well you know.
> You were there.
> 
> Oh the Humanity!!!!




LOL!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!!!


Well it was no laughing matter at the time!!!!
Well.....actually it was

Till the cops showed up and wanted to join in.......


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Oompa Loompa Tag-Team Rasseling is one thing.
> But what happened......well you know.
> You were there.
> 
> Oh the Humanity!!!!


I'll take the 5th.


----------



## Stihl 041S

You DID take a Fifth. 

That's what started the whole thing. 

That thing we shouldn't talk about. 

That.....that.....INCEDENT!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You DID take a Fifth.
> 
> That's what started the whole thing.
> 
> That thing we shouldn't talk about.
> 
> That.....that.....INCEDENT!!


But you DID it anyway !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a lot of chit done this weekend, really needed the two days to get all the stuff caught up on. Sounds like Dan needs to fix his oven.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> But you DID it anyway !


But who would have thought that of an Oompa Loompa. 
And your poor cat.


----------



## tbone75

Poor cat never has recovered !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Even scared of Smurffs. 

Any little off colored creatures makes it run for cover.


----------



## tbone75

Stunted its growth too , stihl a midget !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Okay Batman......back from page II


----------



## pioneerguy600

It`s Monday!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It`s Monday!!!!



That it is.........snow and work.......great.......humbug.....


----------



## tbone75

Feels like Satday to me ?


----------



## Cantdog

Oh...and I fergot...chicken pickin'......gotta do chicken pickin' before I go to work...in the snow...FU John.....an Ron too.....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh...and I fergot...chicken pickin'......gotta do chicken pickin' before I go to work...in the snow...FU John.....an Ron too.....LOL!!



Dang,...thought I had it bad!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh...and I fergot...chicken pickin'......gotta do chicken pickin' before I go to work...in the snow...FU John.....an Ron too.....LOL!!


Poor guy ,pickin chicken again . LOL
Gotta go work in the snow too ! LMAO !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dang,...thought I had it bad!!




Yeah but.........chicken soup an' biscuits tonight gonna make it all worthwhile!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Poor guy ,pickin chicken again . LOL
> Gotta go work in the snow too ! LMAO !!




.....................:****you:.........hehehehehe!!!


HEY.........that smiley didn't come out........you'll have to look that one up in the smiley's list John........LOL!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

I saw the Bat Signal!!!!
Page 2!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Damn it Batman...you beet me to it!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Who needs Batman & Robin , we got Mongo & Pit Bull !


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/d...aw/1044438299?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Pffffft


----------



## tbone75

You can have that one Danny . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/d...aw/1044438299?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> 
> Pffffft



That`s a good price fer one of them things if one is into them things, usually go for $300. or more for a good runner. Seen several go for more than $500. that were very low hour saws in near mint condition.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Water running and slippy ice everywhere up there Dan!


----------



## dancan

Yup , bad roads.


----------



## Welder56

I seen that ad a few days ago. Tempting.... but if I wanted to use a 266 my friend has a mint one I could use

But who wants an all orange saw anyway. Ya Im tired and I went there.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stay on the track you are on, the creamsicles will serve you well in the real world, leave the orange koolaid alone , its bad for your teeth...LOL


----------



## Welder56

HahaHaha. My teeth are too pearly white to mess with that swedish cookie monster


----------



## tbone75

You two go lay down !

I am , bed time fer Slugs ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a little snow, made the roads a big mess until the plows and salt trucks get around to clear it up.


----------



## tbone75

Just cold here , no snow coming for a few days ?


----------



## Welder56

Roads are quite a mess travelling to work this morning. Plows are out... full force now.


----------



## roncoinc

SATDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Aint seen you here in a while Ron !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Evening.


----------



## John R

caleath said:


> Ok...Stihl is better than Husqvarna....whats the deal with these flippy caps? I want to buy a saw from Homedepot! What bar oil is best? Really how hard is that one.
> 
> I will come up with some more...Happy Newyear!




WOW, 4 years and counting, this must be a record.


----------



## tbone75

Slowed down a lot , but stihl chugging along !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slow and quite in here!


----------



## dancan

4+ years of trouble free Stihl sawing


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihls are trouble free for the most part, just a little maintenance keeps them running for a very long time.


----------



## dancan

Maple syrup time slackers !!


----------



## Cantdog

That wouldn't pour that well here this morning...have to sit it on the cookstove for a spell....


----------



## Cantdog

Oh Geeeze..........right at the bottom of page I.....!!!! Lunch break from cleaning up truck rims......YUK!!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihls are trouble free for the most part, just a little maintenance keeps them running for a very long time.


Maybe yours , not the ones I see . LOL No brand last fer chit if ya don't treat them right .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey.. bottom of one isn't the worst thing ever..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Done many sets of steel truck and car rims, blasted them with the 250 or 750 Sullair providing the air and running no 1 sand will clean them real quick like, anything less sucks! I do the alloy rims with number 0 glass bead and then give them a light coat of paint, just rattle can them and they really stand up well. Did the first ones over 10 years ago, they still look good.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Done many sets of steel truck and car rims, blasted them with the 250 or 750 Sullair providing the air and running no 1 sand will clean them real quick like, anything less sucks! I do the alloy rims with number 0 glass bead and then give them a light coat of paint, just rattle can them and they really stand up well. Did the first ones over 10 years ago, they still look good.




Yeah this was quick and dirty...original painted steel rims...17" 06 Chevy.. Went right after them with a 4 1/2" wire wheel on my mini grinder....took rust and whatever paint that was not good an solid.....quick but messy. Cleaned with dewaxer/degreaser and shot with selfetching primer.....good stuff!! Then shot a good coat of black stone guard. Not going to win any beauty contests but clean, one color and not rusty!! Good enough for snow tires on a work truck....industrial looking!! Just finished when the power went down at the shop around 4 this afternoon...all over town actually...home now on generator....get some pics when the lights come back on.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey.. bottom of one isn't the worst thing ever..




Say What?????


----------



## pioneerguy600

I once watched a good friend and neighbor do his wheels your way, with wire wheel on grinder. He was retired and also more than a tad stubborn. I offered to blast them but he kept saying, no, that he had the time on his hands and would clean them up his way. After about 4 days he asked if I would mind painting them with my DeVilbis paint gun, I already had the paint and necessary thinners and solvents. I just told him to leave them in the shop and I would do them after work one night that week. Next morning I tossed them in my truck and dropped them off to my buddy that blasts on a daily basis, he chided me about the wire wheel work til I told him different. When I picked them up after work that evening they had been blasted perfectly white, I rushed them home and gave them a fresh coat of etch primer, went home and ate supper and went back to the shop to apply the color top coats. The owner of the wheels showed up just as I was ready to shoot the black and he looked over the primer. He then stated, see I told you I had them cleaned up perfectly good for paint, can`t even see any of them scratch marks or blotches you told me that would show up. I just said, yep you done a good job cleaning them up, they will look great with the new paint, good as new....LOL

RIP....Paul Clayton Timmons...


----------



## Cantdog

Yep blasting is the best way......the paint on these modern GM wheels is very, very thin and what hasn't fallen off goes away real quick...I was about 15 min per wheel.....nothing to be seen after primer except a little roughness where rust had pitted several twonie sized areas......the stone guard is textured a bit so it all blended to sameness.....like I said probably not for your Vette but fine for studded snows on a work truck...will last as long as the truck probably...148,800 miles on her now.....gonna have 4 new Nokia snowtires on these rims and 4 near new summer tires on OEM chrome rims....these should last the ol' girl out......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep blasting is the best way......the paint on these modern GM wheels is very, very thin and what hasn't fallen off goes away real quick...I was about 15 min per wheel.....nothing to be seen after primer except a little roughness where rust had pitted several twonie sized areas......the stone guard is textured a bit so it all blended to sameness.....like I said probably not for your Vette but fine for studded snows on a work truck...will last as long as the truck probably...148,800 miles on her now.....gonna have 4 new Nokia snowtires on these rims and 4 near new summer tires on OEM chrome rims....these should last the ol' girl out......



Factory don`t even prime them, just a thin coat of paint, cheap mothas! Wouldn`t cost much more to powder coat them and they would last bout as long as the vehicle. Same buddy that sand blasts does powder coating, does 12 rims at a time now but could do upwards of 48 if he made up a racking of some sorts, got a very big oven and does really big pieces.


----------



## dancan

If they powder coated a Husky muffler would the bolts still fall out ???


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Say What?????


Bottom of page one..


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Bottom of page one..



Say it ain't so!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

No any more


----------



## tbone75

Goobers !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Page drops fast, takes quite a few posts each day to keep it on page one.


----------



## tbone75

Lots of gabbing going everywhere else ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Seems to be so. I try to read every thread on page one each night, don`t reply to all that many.


----------



## 295 tramp

3:00 am last shift for the week anybody awake?
Just got through working on a huge komatso shovel.
I hope it's quite the rest of the night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another slacckers convention , I didn`t get the memo.


----------



## 295 tramp

I got a PHD in slacking


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning guys


----------



## tbone75

Close to lunch bump , all I got so far .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lets keep er on page 1 bump.


----------



## 295 tramp

Heat wave today +30 degrees


----------



## Cantdog

Some pics after cleaning my steel truck rims yesterday. Should have taken a couple"Before" pics....they were rusty and pretty ugly.........135,000 miles in the salt mine we call Maine will do that. This is after a good coat of self etching primer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We going to see a pict of the black coating on those wheels?


----------



## Cantdog

And here is the finish product all ready for a new set of 265 X 70R 17" studded Nokia Nordsman tires...tomorrow afternoon...
Not to racey but good enough for winter tires on a work truck......should stand up pretty good ....that stone guard is pretty tough stuff.....look better than rust anyway........


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We going to see a pict of the black coating on those wheels?


Gaawd...you ain't very patient!!! LOLOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

They look good Robin ! Should hold up good too .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> They look good Robin ! Should hold up good too .


Yeah....hope so......better than the way they was!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Gaawd...you ain't very patient!!! LOLOL!!!



Just happened to come along between posts I guess, looks good, I like the crinkly finish. I did something similar on my old 6 bolt 64 Chevy rims called Krinkle Finiish, looked great but I couldn`t keep em clean no matter how much I washed them Your finish might be better for keeping clean.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just happened to come along between posts I guess, looks good, I like the crinkly finish. I did something similar on my old 6 bolt 64 Chevy rims called Krinkle Finiish, looked great but I couldn`t keep em clean no matter how much I washed them Your finish might be better for keeping clean.



Yeah one of the nice things about this stone guard is if it gets damaged or dirty beyond cleaning you just shoot on another coat.....no prep...just clean the surface with soap and water....dry and shoot.......similar stuff to spray in bed liner...not as thick or quite as tuff but similar....

Not really crinkly....more nubbly.....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah one of the nice things about this stone guard is if it gets damaged or dirty beyond cleaning you just shoot on another coat.....no prep...just clean the surface with soap and water....dry and shoot.......similar stuff to spray in bed liner...not as thick or quite as tuff but similar....
> 
> Not really crinkly....more nubbly.....LOL!!



I really like that stuff, back when my 79 was a new truck I taped off the bottom 8" along the bottom of the entire truck sides. The surface was really cleaned and prepped, then I shot 3 sucessive coats of what we then called rocker guard all around. After it dried for one day and night in the garage I top coated it with color matched Sherwin Williams two part urethane, it is still on the truck to this day, coated the inner fenders as well even thicker, that stuff saved that old truck from rust out for over 34 years along with yearly undercoating of oil, graphite and grease, after 5 years I just applied 10 gallons of new motor oil.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning guys. Off to waste the Realtors time a bit today.


----------



## tbone75

No idea just yet ? Sumpin saw related I would guess ?


----------



## Cantdog

Page II Alert!!!! New Nokia's all on the truck........looks good...goes great in the snow....won't be wearing on muh 4WD shifter so much now....summer tires had good tread......got around fine..4wd as needed.......but you know...summer tires....it's winter now.....this is way betterer.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Better bite on those slippy Maine roads, never see them ovah heer!!


----------



## tbone75

Even slower over here !


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## tbone75




----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Better bite on those slippy Maine roads, never see them ovah heer!!



I've run a lot of Nokian tires over the last 15 yrs or so.....never had studded....rather just run snow tires year 'round but ended up getting new rims and summer tires last May to drive down to Johns...old Nokias were getting pretty worn out and noisy for a trip like that. Figgered this time give studs a shot and change back to summer tires/chrome rims the first of May They do dig well...tried them out right after I left the garage...went out on a dirt road where I lived for 11 yrs..they only sand the hills.....good layer of packed now/ice and it was in the middle of a short intense snow squall....near whiteout and wind gusts 40mph or so. Never spun or slid until I did so on purpose. Damn Hard to beat a snow tire built in a country that has a third of it's land mass above the Acrtic Circle......plenty of chances for testing/development!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Roads went from wet to rink quality ice overnight, the truck road back to the gravel pit will be ice covered but its been so roughed up yesterday shouldn`t be a problem for traction today.


----------



## scallywag

It's so quite in here I thought Linkbucks was back!


----------



## Cantdog

Cold today...didn't do much outside.......big fireworks show tonight...was snowing and awesome last year....gonna be zero 'Merican and clear this year. Lasts about an hour...gonna have to dress real warm.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cold,..yes! Was a nice day to be inside, .beaming.


----------



## tbone75

Super slackers tonight !


----------



## pioneerguy600

To cold for much activity today.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 42* here ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not so bad this morning, -15 C and no wind.


----------



## Cantdog

Was zero when we got back from the fireworks last night......36 now????

Fireworks were killer again this year.........never seen a better show than these folks put on...intense......right at the end I've never seen so much artillery in the air at once in my life....about 2 launches a second for 4-5 minutes straight....the entire sky blotted out with displays under/on top of and overlapping in all directions.......not a bit of black sky showing through.....seen a lot of fire works...including the 1976 bicentennial show in Manhattan.........though that was much larger it didn't hold a candle to the intensity of last night's show. This is a small fishing community taken over by people "from away" during the warm months....fairly isolated this time of year....this port has broken all records for lobster landings up and down the coast every year for the last 4-5.......after even the heartiest "summer people" have disappeared they have a week long "Winterfest" event topped off by this show.......they have the cash and love to party amongst themselves.....


----------



## Cantdog

Sunday......37 and Rain..........A ZZZZZZzzzzzlackahZzzz paradise......


----------



## pioneerguy600

It`s warming up out there, looks like the rain will arrive this evening or overnight.


----------



## Cantdog

Rainy...warm...very slippery off the beaten path......been going around today doing things the melting snow will allow.....new tires are working very well.....been a lot of places that no one has been since first snowfall......haven't used 4wd yet.....me likey.....


----------



## ash man

TTT. Wanted to get in on the most epic thread ever.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Rainy...warm...very slippery off the beaten path......been going around today doing things the melting snow will allow.....new tires are working very well.....been a lot of places that no one has been since first snowfall......haven't used 4wd yet.....me likey.....


Sounds like some very good winter tires ! To bad ya wasn't over here to try them in my driveway bout 3 days ago . Had a hard time getting my truck up out of here in 4x4 ! LOL Just one big patch of ice ! Took me 3 tries to get that Moron-O up out of here ! Its all wheel drive ! But just car tires , all season things . They do OK for what they are with all wheel .
All gone today , now we got mud driveway ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I can see why your driveway could be bad......pretty steep and no chance to get a run for it......studs would make a big difference there if it were icy........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I can see why your driveway could be bad......pretty steep and no chance to get a run for it......studs would make a big difference there if it were icy........


I am sure they would help a lot ! Also why I save all my ashes , just for that driveway ! LOL Just used all I had made so far this year ! 5 - 5gal buckets of ashes ! I have burnt a pile of wood already !


----------



## dancan

Hey John , I'll save you the ashes out of the furnace , might be the odd nail or pallet staple in it .....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John , I'll save you the ashes out of the furnace , might be the odd nail or pallet staple in it .....


Might be muh azz ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Over there on the pig site Rob said that it was like youse guys were in a coma over here !

This page 2 bump was brought to you by Stihl cut wood keeping my house toasty warm


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Stihl cut wood is keeping my place too warm, downright hot here presently, got to let that fire burn down.


----------



## 295 tramp

Good morning +1 on wood heat. My wife says we look like hillbilly's
with the door wide open when it's -20 because it's so hot in the house.
Well off to work today.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey John , I'll save you the ashes out of the furnace , might be the odd nail or pallet staple in it .....



John's Self studding tires!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Danny likes fixing tires , he may add some extras in them ashes !

Rotten Nadian !


----------



## roncoinc

Gonna need some ashes in my driveway today.
after all the melting and rain gonna be smooth as a hockey rink.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> John's Self studding tires!!!!!!!



I burned up some shipping skids that had a few dozen of them gang nail plates pressed into the wood, now they would make great traction devices if they were welded together back to back....LOL


----------



## tbone75

All I got is mud fer a driveway now !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> All I got is mud fer a driveway now !



It has not thawed that much here as of yet, ground is still frozen and still some ice mixed in with the gravel.


----------



## tbone75

Nice day here , 41 right now with sunshine ! To bad the rain/snow will be here tomorrow again . Sure making Arther act the azz ! Haven't do a thing yet today !

Just had 7 saws dropped off for repairs the last 2 days ! LOL Got one fixed yesterday .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I havn`t done anything yet today either, just nursing this cold of flu , hope it goes away soon.


----------



## tbone75

Sure hope you get to feeling better soon ! 

Arther is leting up a little , may get something done today ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure hope you get to feeling better soon !
> 
> Arther is leting up a little , may get something done today ?



Feeling much better this evening than I did last night, took some stuff that will chase off the worst flu and it seems to be working fine.


----------



## tbone75

Seems to always get worse at night ? 

Got something ready to mail Bobby from us Jerry . Be in the mail tomorrow .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seems to always get worse at night ?
> 
> Got something ready to mail Bobby from us Jerry . Be in the mail tomorrow .



Thanks John, sounds like he can use it.


----------



## 295 tramp

End of shift one down three to go. Hope you get to feeling better from the flu


----------



## pioneerguy600

295 tramp said:


> End of shift one down three to go. Hope you get to feeling better from the flu



Thanks man,...should be back at work tomorrow.


----------



## Cantdog

Page II again ....ZZzzzlackahZzzzz........


----------



## tbone75

Only pg 2 ? Dang wonder it wasn't pg 4 !

Gonna try to get after this 353 real soon , just waiting on a little kotton kandy help . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Page II again.....been gathering parts for a project 621.......but then found a pretty fair example for cheep on ebay....dirty as sin but a jewel under the grease and dust.......got a plan.......with this and the parts I've already gathered......should make a great runner...


----------



## 295 tramp

Back on top fellows feeling any better today?
I've got this day almost behind me.
You guys ever met a hillbilly that's from the south up around your areas. That's me I love the north. One day I'll make it up to Maine and Canada and then the west coast.


----------



## Cantdog

295 tramp said:


> Back on top fellows feeling any better today?
> I've got this day almost behind me.
> You guys ever met a hillbilly that's from the south up around your areas. That's me I love the north. One day I'll make it up to Maine and Canada and then the west coast.




We'll keep an eye out for ya!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> We'll keep an eye out for ya!!!



Yeah,...cut him off at the pass Robin. If he ever gets up here he won`t want to go home again, bad for his wife and children...LOL


----------



## tbone75

Had a headache , now its worse reading bout closed ports . LOL Least I know some over there know what there talkin bout ! 
And I aint plum dumb ! LOL


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> ...
> And I aint plum dumb ! LOL



Sez who ????


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Sez who ????


I bet he's got a list of wimmins that'll say that.


----------



## 295 tramp

what was the reality show about the brothers logging company up there in Maine?
I like that show, beautiful forest up there. Also that north woods law show about the game wardens.


----------



## tbone75

Last bump fer me tonight.


----------



## TheViking

Go to bed


----------



## dancan

Time to get a movin !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Time to get a movin !




Yep......'tis +10 'Merican....clear.....gonna be sunny.....in a while....


----------



## tbone75

Back already , this sucks !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

295 tramp said:


> what was the reality show about the brothers logging company up there in Maine?
> I like that show, beautiful forest up there. Also that north woods law show about the game wardens.


American Loggers. I think the family name was Pelletier (sp?)


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> American Loggers. I think the family name was Pelletier (sp?)



Only two families up that way the Pelletiers and the Bouchards..........you may have heard of "Evil" Bouchard??.......he jumped 27 Harley Davidsons with a loaded pulpwood truck......not talking Sportsters here either....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Only two families up that way the Pelletiers and the Bouchards..........you may have heard of "Evil" Bouchard??.......he jumped 27 Harley Davidsons with a loaded pulpwood truck......not talking Sportsters here either....


That sounds way beyond nuts !! Insane is more like it !! Maybe death wish ? WOW !!

OK , back to the turd pile ! LOL


----------



## 295 tramp

I thought that was one of the better reality shows I have seen on TV.
I also like to watch that show swamp loggers in moderation.


----------



## GL0B0TREE

Cantdog said:


> Only two families up that way the Pelletiers and the Bouchards..........you may have heard of "Evil" Bouchard??.......he jumped 27 Harley Davidsons with a loaded pulpwood truck......not talking Sportsters here either....


where do yu want this load?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That sounds way beyond nuts !! Insane is more like it !! Maybe death wish ? WOW !!
> 
> OK , back to the turd pile ! LOL



It was a joke Son......a joke.......Maine Huma


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> It was a joke Son......a joke.......Maine Huma


Never know what some dumas will try ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was sunny but cold today, making more ice for the weekend.


----------



## tbone75

Wet , crappy and cold here today . YAK !!


----------



## dancan

And a bit of snow to go with the ice , just in case we forget what it looks like .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

We supposed to get snow flurries tomorrow, not supposed to make any amount of snow buildup.


----------



## tbone75

Slug is getting tired , should just go to bed. LOL


----------



## dancan

Uncle Mongo has a come down with a case of Husqvarnostones 
Get well soon Unc !!!


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/b...le/1046554821?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Pioneer must have sold a ton of these back in the day , there's usually at least one for sale on kijiji and a lot of them are lot of them are in real good condition .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/b...le/1046554821?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Pioneer must have sold a ton of these back in the day , there's usually at least one for sale on kijiji and a lot of them are lot of them are in real good condition .


How many you got ? LOL


----------



## 295 tramp

Long night hard to keep the eyes open .
One more to go. I got three saws for the weekend to fix 910, 2188 and a 670 all jonsy's


----------



## 295 tramp

What's up can't dog up early this morning


----------



## Cantdog

295 tramp said:


> What's up can't dog up early this morning



Sigh.........just getting ready to go to work...adding coffee right now...some 'ol same 'ol......LOL...Happy to have work actually!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another day of working on the beamed ceiling, crown molding on all sides.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Stihl cut wood is burnig softly n putting out some nice BTU`s, very nice in here at 77 merican, drafts turned right down so the wood will take longer to be consumed.


----------



## dancan

Yup, 72:° in the house on Stihl cut wood with the draft being only open a smidgeon


----------



## Cantdog

Running the cookstove and livingroom stove on Jonsereds cut wood.......76 'Merican in here.......gotta head to Ellsworth early tomorrow and get a load of hay for Hoss.......get it down to his housenwhilst the ground's bare.....snow coming Satnite....coastal event......narrow band right along the coast and straight up the Fundy.....


----------



## dancan

Prediction of rain here for Satnight .….


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Prediction of rain here for Satnight .….



Yep you'll be on the east/south side of it.......we may have some rain....they don't know the rain/snow line yet......they'll let us know Sunday morning.....


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , looks like a nice saw for John .

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-home-outdoor...ni/1046538361?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## dancan

Satnight for us , snow , rain , snow and high winds into Sunday .


----------



## 295 tramp

34 and freezing rain and windy.
Good morning Duncan


----------



## tbone75

Yep , I was slack yesterday in here ! Very busy Slug fer some dang reason ? Oh yea , now I member ! Fergot to just say NO !!


----------



## dancan




----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


>


I like that Danny !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was today,SAT DAY???


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was today,SAT DAY???



Not for me.....busy as all get out!!!!!! Most of the day tomorrow planned too.......no Satday for me this week.......


----------



## dancan

Not Satday for John .


----------



## Welder56

It's never sat day for me. 2 kids under the age of 3 keeps me plenty busy haha, I always have enough time to plan ahead for the saw builds tho


----------



## dancan

Always have to have A plan , and plan B just in case LOL


----------



## Welder56

Very true. I tend to over think everything... it gets tiring


----------



## pioneerguy600

So today wasn`t ...SAT DAY??
Ron keeps posting its SAT DAY too often...


----------



## dancan

I'd say he didn't yell SatDay enough , John thot it was FryDay LoL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well the deer thought it was SAT DAY , five of them showed up at the house today, was so quiet there.


----------



## tbone75

Last bump fer me tonight .

GN


----------



## Cantdog

G..GG....GGG.....Giddyyuup!!!!! SSSSsssslackahSSsssss!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Morning slackers


----------



## Welder56

looks like they're calling for 25-35 cm of snow for Tuesday. And 30-40 mm of rain for today..... geez. .. To much precipitation haha


----------



## tbone75

Welder56 said:


> looks like they're calling for 25-35 cm of snow for Tuesday. And 30-40 mm of rain for today..... geez. .. To much precipitation haha


Wish you would keep dat chit up there ! Got lots of that crap in Ohier the next few days , rain ,snow and ???


----------



## dancan

I see a pic of sun for Monday, he must be getting his forecast from the crazy station lol


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> I see a pic of sun for Monday, he must be getting his forecast from the crazy station lol



Haha it's Tuesday. Must have been crossed eyed when I first Wrote that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rest up a bit this morning, that flu I had first of the week has left me tired and a tad weak feeling. Got to get out n off my flippy.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rest up a bit this morning, that flu I had first of the week has left me tired and a tad weak feeling. Got to get out n off my flippy.


That stuff will knock the chit right out of ya !


----------



## Cantdog

No snow yet....close...I can smell it on the air.....


----------



## Cantdog

Damn....guess I was right.......snowing now.....LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Slackahs been slacking again I see........I been out straight all day.........5" of snow so far..stihl snowing hard!!!

Out in the main saw forum is a thread called "70e plastic flywheel, 3d printable?"........these as you may know are NLA and even hard to come by used and have prematurely ended the lives of many a 66e and 70e. Well the time test has not been fulfilled yet but it has been done and run on a saw.....vids and all.....3d printed flywheel fan.......wow......nice looking too......these ones are red instead of the OEM white ones....how cool is that???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Slackahs been slacking again I see........been out straight all day.........5" of snow so far..stihl snowing hard!!!
> 
> Out in the main saw forum is a thread called "70e plastic flywheel, 3d printable?"........these as you may know are NLA and even hard to come by used and have prematurely ended the lives of many a 66e and 70e. Well the time test has not been fulfilled yet but it has been done and run on a saw.....vids and all.....3d printed flywheel fan.......wow......nice looking too......these ones are red instead of the OEM white ones....how cool is that???



The West Coast crew I hang with when over there have been printing stuff since 2010, they were printing rotocopter parts in 2012 when I went to BM with them, our camp took the first printers to BM that year. Great inroads are being made with these machines and the parts made are just a small part of what is to come from them.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The West Coast crew I hang with when over there have been printing stuff since 2010, they were printing rotocopter parts in 2012 when I went to BM with them, our camp took the first printers to BM that year. Great inroads are being made with these machines and the parts made are just a small part of what is to come from them.



Oh yeah...was reading the other day they're printing snack food now........not a long jump from there to the Starship Enterprise's replicators..........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah...was reading the other day they're printing snack food now........not a long jump from there to the Starship Enterprise's replicators..........



Yep and that hardly scratches the surface of what they are really doing with this technology. !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep and that hardly scratches the surface of what they are really doing with this technology. !!


Funny how science tends to follow science fiction...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Funny how science tends to follow science fiction...



Yes it is you know. Universal soldier and Exterminator tech already exists.


----------



## dancan

Geebus !!!
Bottom of page 2 !!!!
This back to the top bump brought to you from a warm house heated with Stihl cut wood .


----------



## tbone75

Morning , not much to report .


----------



## Cantdog

Gonna be a snow moving day today.........gotta push it back good......leave plenty a room.......2-4" Monday night.....Tues, Tues night and Wed....10-14".....clear Thurs.....Friday 12"+...Sat 3-5"....Sun 1-3"...........now that's a freekin forecast and a half!!!!


----------



## dancan

Wow , that kinda sucks but .... Keep it down there !!!!
I can lend you a snowblower


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everything nice n clear here now, rain took all the white chit away. Yaaaaaah!


----------



## roncoinc

Snow relocating done for the day.

page two bump


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Robin I should come visit and bring some of my snow blowers. They never get used here...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice afternoon in the woods, no snow, the going was good.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Robin I should come visit and bring some of my snow blowers. They never get used here...




You better hurry.........gonna need 'em by Tues.....18-24" they're saying now...Blizard Warning...NE winds to 50MPH Tues....pushed everything way back today with the bucket loader to make enough room......gotta remember to get a couple cans of genny gas too.......winter now....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice afternoon in the woods, no snow, the going was good.


 I think we're all done with bare ground around here for a spell............did run a beat down through the woods behind the shop with the tractor after plowing the shop lot...couple passes....packed it down nice....got a few blowdowns from the fall storms to collect.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

We may get a little of that snow but hope to see more rain than snow.


----------



## dancan

Yup , great day and blow downs


----------



## dancan

Robin , why risk breaking one of them antique NLA Johnnie Red's on them old blowdowns when all you have to do is break into that sporran of yours and pick up the phone to call and have it delivered ??????

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...od/1036345190?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , great day and blow downs


Seen that pic somewhere else , but no saws in it ? LMAO !!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , why risk breaking one of them antique NLA Johnnie Red's on them old blowdowns when all you have to do is break into that sporran of yours and pick up the phone to call and have it delivered ??????
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...od/1036345190?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true




PffffffffT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

2 above 'Merican here this morning, clear, calm....gonna be a fairly nice winter day........the calm before the storm me thinks!!! Page II again......SSSssslackerzzzz!! Quieter than a Squeelership 'round here.........


----------



## Welder56

Suppose to get a wac of snow and mess tomorrow 

On the bright side I just got this for free.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Welder56 said:


> Suppose to get a wac of snow and mess tomorrow
> 
> On the bright side I just got this for free.....
> 
> View attachment 398337




A wheel chock! That's a handy orange one with the handle on top so you don't have to bend over as far! Good score.


----------



## Welder56

Hard to complain with free. Seems to have good compression .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Hard to complain with free. Seems to have good compression .



They won`t get much respect on here but when running right they cut wood, not a highly sought out model but again they will cut wood with a good sharp chain. I see a lot of them around the summer cottages, make good campyard saws.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> They won`t get much respect on here but when running right they cut wood, not a highly sought out model but again they will cut wood with a good sharp chain. I see a lot of them around the summer cottages, make good campyard saws.




Ya I can believe that. It's good and light tho... Holy. Something else to tinker with haha... not that I need anymore LOL. I got two good running bigger saws for anything else I need to cut. I figured it would make a good limbing saw if anything


----------



## Welder56

And again... The free-Ness of the deal convinced me to bring it home with the other stihls in the shed... They can co-mingle now haha


----------



## tbone75

Night bump , been a BIG slacker lately !


----------



## Cantdog

Anti- ZZZzzzlllackah bump.........big wind for awhile now but snow just starting to come down......looks to be a long day...and night.......probably be a long day tomorrow too.......on the tractor pushing this chit around......


----------



## dancan

The Noreaster is on 14*Merican with the windthrill down to -4* but nice and warm in the house on Stihl cut wood


----------



## dancan

Might have a hard time finding this small stuff under a foot of snow or drifts .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was up there this morning, there was less than skiff of snow around, most snow had been blown away into the woods.


----------



## dancan

Sunshine out now, not much mess at all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The big storm that wasn`t!!!....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The big storm that wasn`t!!!....LOL



Wasn't as much as the hand wringers said.......but stihl plenty and about 20 hrs more of it left to go.....been out to see Hoss and t the shop...took a ride down around the water...........5-6' chop up in the bay......wind screeching.......truck bouncing all around on the suspension whilst sitting on the dock.....whiteout conditions....14-16" maybe so far....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Wasn't as much as the hand wringers said.......but stihl plenty and about 20 hrs more of it left to go.....been out to see Hoss and t the shop...took a ride down around the water...........5-6' chop up in the bay......wind screeching.......truck bouncing all around on the suspension whilst sitting on the dock.....whiteout conditions....14-16" maybe so far....



You`re getting it much worse than us, there might be 3" of actual snow here but it all blows around and some places are bare while other small drifts are a foot or less piled up in the lee areas. I cleared the snow off the driveway earlier this morning and will go back out again if the wind drops.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You`re getting it much worse than us, there might be 3" of actual snow here but it all blows around and some places are bare while other small drifts are a foot or less piled up in the lee areas. I cleared the snow off the driveway earlier this morning and will go back out again if the wind drops.



Yep sthil getting hammered......er...not me...with the weather I mean.......


----------



## 295 tramp

Typical day here i northern Minnesota


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Evening


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Evening



Evening Jimmy!
Any snow down your way?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Evening Jimmy!
> Any snow down your way?


Few flakes this AM but well below freezing tonight. No accumulation.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Few flakes this AM but well below freezing tonight. No accumulation.


 
The event is about over with here also, hasn`t snowed any for 4 or more hrs now.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl coming down here.......about ovah though......stihl windy......gonna be a whole day on the tractor pushing this away to make room for the next storm coming in Thurs. night/Fri..........


----------



## dancan

Get to it, slackah !!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Get to it, slackah !!!



I'm on it...........almost......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ugh....33° locally and burning asphalt. Splitting headache from all the fumes and noise...Ohhh well....today I leave this job site the last time.


----------



## tbone75

After lunch bump , all I gots !


----------



## 295 tramp

Another storm heading that way better hunker down


----------



## Icehouse

Hope all you folks in the storms path come out alright. Just remember the girls April and May will handle the whole situation. 

Saved from pg 2​


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a fairly good day, sun even showed itself for a while, roads were bare until just after sunset. Then a skiff blew through and plastered everything again, freezing rain followed that up and the roads were once again ice covered...LOL


----------



## dancan

Page 2 , you guys do sumthin wrong and now you can't post because the site is slow or just sufferin from the H1N1 , Husqvosis Nervosis ???


----------



## Cantdog

Naaaw.........just a touch of Stihlitus.........makes you really slow in the morning and everything seems so complicated....be better after a couple cups of Jonsereds Dark Roast.......


----------



## dancan

I noticed that you shied away from that newer Jonsered lite roast decaf .....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I noticed that you shied away from that newer Jonsered lite roast decaf .....




LOL!!.... Yeah.........the ones that aren't decaf are to expensive for my tastes.....or needs I should say....


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , you find out if Paul owns them leaning trees ???
Sure isn't looking too good for this weekend


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , you find out if Paul owns them leaning trees ???
> Sure isn't looking too good for this weekend



Got to get him to walk over and show me, don`t think he knows how to tell me where the line starts and ends etc, says he knows if he walks that old back road. We slipped the boom off the 240 tonight just before 5 o`clock.


----------



## dancan

HusvArAnA quiet in here , all out having some Jonsered tea ??


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## 295 tramp

Maybe a cup of Olympyk expresso will get you fellows up and at um. 
Did everyone on the east coast make it out of the monster storm of the century?


----------



## pioneerguy600

We got 3 = 4" here, most of it blew away!!...LOL


----------



## 295 tramp

3-4"=less shoveling


----------



## tbone75

Slug slide by !


----------



## pioneerguy600

More scraping than shoveling, more snow coming this weekend.


----------



## tbone75

Got a little snow last night , more coming Sun. But that will change !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning. Cold dreary rain.


----------



## Welder56

It's hard to believe the weatherman all the time  but I always hope they will get it right every now and then. It's easier to plan life Haha


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just another morning here, no snow or rain for today but tomorrow will bring something.


----------



## Cantdog

Light snow here.......gonna get heavier as the day/night progresses.....'nuthah 11-16" by Satday...according to NOAA....I made room with the other 16-24"........plenty more tractor time....


----------



## scallywag

The irony is, this is about the only place there's not a fight going on!


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Light snow here.......gonna get heavier as the day/night progresses.....'nuthah 11-16" by Satday...according to NOAA....I made room with the other 16-24"........plenty more tractor time....




Oooops.......they just increased it......12-18" now......


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning. Cold dreary rain.


Yer welcome


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oooops.......they just increased it......12-18" now......


That sucks ! Good luck !


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> The irony is, this is about the only place there's not a fight going on!


Never is over here .


----------



## scallywag




----------



## Cantdog

Damn........this is slower than an 090 cutting alders........


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Oooops.......they just increased it......12-18" now......


Light snow now! If this backs in SNOW! Already after 2 days blowin' and shoveling over my head out there!! This is more up your ally Brother!!
Us flatlander's are spoiled!! Got more when we were kids though it seems!! 5 days cold and a storm on Groundhog Day! They're blaming El Nino!
Take care up there Robin!!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Never is over here .


T, Many thanks Brother!! Much appreciated right now!!!
Ruthann had an apt yesterday with a Surgeon her lawyer sent her to and he said she was disabled and unable to wor k at Dr. SCF Hospital for the forseeable future! We'll see what happens!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> We got 3 = 4" here, most of it blew away!!...LOL


Was wondering how you made out! We got buried! After 2 days of blowin' and shoveling it's over my head out here! Been raining and now snowing! About the most snow we've had in one storm in the 20 years we've been in this old house!
Jerry...... Can't thank you enough!!! Great help right now!! Ruthann sends her thanks and Love too!!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> T, Many thanks Brother!! Much appreciated right now!!!
> Ruthann had an apt yesterday with a Surgeon her lawyer sent her to and he said she was disabled and unable to wor k at Dr. SCF Hospital for the forseeable future! We'll see what happens!


Dang I sure hope they can help her ! Hate to see anyone in our shape , specially someone I like !
You know your more than welcome my friend !! Just want to hear your both on the mend !
And don't you be out there over doing it !! Sure good to see you posting !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Was wondering how you made out! We got buried! After 2 days of blowin' and shoveling it's over my head out here! Been raining and now snowing! About the most snow we've had in one storm in the 20 years we've been in this old house!
> Jerry...... Can't thank you enough!!! Great help right now!! Ruthann sends her thanks and Love too!!



You`re more than welcome, I hope you and Ruthann are making out ok, I only get tid bits of info on site but Ruthann did send me a PM also thanking me, I now have your phone number so expect a call soon. Take it easy on that snow clearing , its hard physical work, seen too many of my friends and other neighbors lost from shoveling, sure strains the heart cause we don`t do that stuff year round. We got by easily with that last storm, we are getting another one overnight and into tomorrow, hope most of it will be rain but its very close to going either way. All stocked up with supplies, have heat no matter what comes our way.


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Light snow now! If this backs in SNOW! Already after 2 days blowin' and shoveling over my head out there!! This is more up your ally Brother!!
> Us flatlander's are spoiled!! Got more when we were kids though it seems!! 5 days cold and a storm on Groundhog Day! They're blaming El Nino!
> Take care up there Robin!!



Hey Bobby........You guys getting any of this one??? We got 5-6" overnight...'nuther 5-6" today.......more on Monday It looks like.......take it easy on the shoveling!!!!


----------



## dancan

Rain and slush , ice pellets , wind and freezing rain here .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Rain and slush , ice pellets , wind and freezing rain here .



Not a good day in the woods!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Page II and stihl snowing.........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Was sunny here today....a little chilly. Spent some time with the little man today. Hate to miss a good day outside but time with him was worth it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Was sunny here today....a little chilly. Spent some time with the little man today. Hate to miss a good day outside but time with him was worth it.



You know it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

It took all day for the snow n ice to melt off the trees and all the water to drip dry on them, not a nice day for wading brush.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It took all day for the snow n ice to melt off the trees and all the water to drip dry on them, not a nice day for wading brush.



At least it melted some .........yesterday was just above freezing....kept right on snowing and sticking on the NNE sides of everything...trees, cars, houses, telephone poles etc.......temp tanked to about 10 above zero 'Merican so even though the wind came up and blew like crazy......it all stayed put..stihl there too.....2 above right now...'spose to go -5 by morning.......spend tomorrow digging out.....8-16 coming Monday and Monday night......just like old times.....about 30" settled on the ground right now...'nuther foot/foot and a half be good snowshoeing......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Off the deck. 
Back to the top. 

Hope all is well.


----------



## dancan

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-...r-rescued-off-southwest-nova-scotia-1.2939152

Why tempt the fates and name your boat with an ill fated name like that ???
Must be a Huskeez owner ...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-...r-rescued-off-southwest-nova-scotia-1.2939152
> 
> Why tempt the fates and name your boat with an ill fated name like that ???
> Must be a Huskeez owner ...



Yeah not a great choice.......D'Entremont must be a big name around there...yes? We have one down here but he came from up there somewhere...not sure exactly where......nice enough guy... but an architect ...you know off a couple clicks....


----------



## Cantdog

Stout looking boat....in good shape from the pic.......funny the crew had no idea why it capsized in good going......loaded poorly or load shift...taking on water.....run aground.....just odd not to know why or give some reason or point the finger at the captain.....something.....


----------



## dancan

Most of the D'Entrmonts are from the Pubnico/Wedgeport area , pretty close to you as the crow flies .
Goberment observer was on board so I don't think they were trying to hide anything .
Still , never a name I would use for my boat , just because ....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Most of the D'Entrmonts are from the Pubnico/Wedgeport area , pretty close to you as the crow flies .
> Goberment observer was on board so I don't think they were trying to hide anything .
> Still , never a name I would use for my boat , just because ....



Noticed he didn't make it into the life raft........LOL.... down here that would raise an eyebrow....coincidence ??

I just thought it odd that no one had any reasons/opinions as to why the ship suddenly inverted......

As for the name.......my father would have not expected any different from someone who painted their boat blue....he held you should NEVER paint a boat blue.......bad juju.....


----------



## Cantdog

Heading into the woods today Dan??? My radar shows you're stihl getting bands of snow.......Clear and cold here...high in the low singles numbers today.......gotta get off my flippy cap and go relocate some white stuff.........'bout 1000 cubic yds of it........


----------



## 295 tramp

played a little outside in the cold yesterday


----------



## dancan

I might go to the woods this afternoon , it's sunny but windy and cold with a windthrill of -3F .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Stout looking boat....in good shape from the pic.......funny the crew had no idea why it capsized in good going......loaded poorly or load shift...taking on water.....run aground.....just odd not to know why or give some reason or point the finger at the captain.....something.....



Load shift and hull leaks are the usual culprits, loose a stuffing box , driveshaft or steering and water inside becomes a problem that the pumps may not be able to keep up with. That ship is a dragger, many of them have been lost to snagging a side door on an immovable object on the ocean floor, the sudden stop occurring on one side can shift the load in the hold to all one side, not a good thing.


----------



## 295 tramp

dancan said:


> I might go to the woods this afternoon , it's sunny but windy and cold with a windthrill of -3F .


You won't have to worry about sweating to much
No really yesterday it was around 7* and windy and after dragging limbs to the pile I was pretty warm.


----------



## dancan

Sweating at these temps is a worry , it's hard to keep at the right temp , wool is king and cotton sucks .
I was wrong about the windthrills , it was -10 to -15F up in the open plateau but much nicer in the woods 
I managed to get 7 trees to the side of the road at full length so I had a great day .


----------



## 295 tramp

I used that Ice Armor base layer top and bottoms regular bib overalls and a hodie sweat shirt and a fleece pull over hat and gloves. It keeps me pretty warm here in minnesota
We had a -55 windchill the other day and those clothes made it tolarable to work outside for awhile.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Noticed he didn't make it into the life raft........LOL.... down here that would raise an eyebrow....coincidence ??
> 
> I just thought it odd that no one had any reasons/opinions as to why the ship suddenly inverted......
> 
> As for the name.......my father would have not expected any different from someone who painted their boat blue....he held you should NEVER paint a boat blue.......bad juju.....


Like no green motorcycles years ago.......


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yeah not a great choice.......D'Entremont must be a big name around there...yes? We have one down here but he came from up there somewhere...not sure exactly where......nice enough guy... but an architect ...you know off a couple clicks....


If I'm not mistaken back when we were Swordfishing in the 70's the Best Swordfisherman in the world was a D'Entremont from Nova Scotia! 
Cured a brain tumor I heard a few years back!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Heading into the woods today Dan??? My radar shows you're stihl getting bands of snow.......Clear and cold here...high in the low singles numbers today.......gotta get off my flippy cap and go relocate some white stuff.........'bout 1000 cubic yds of it........


More in the Morn!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Like no green motorcycles years ago.......




Xactly Unc!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Xactly Unc!!!


I remember one write up in EasyRider on a green bike. 

Shocked. 

That was before they were sold. 

Down to 36 now and 30% chance of snow. 

We're ready!!!


----------



## Icehouse

Found wounded but still chugging along on pg 2. Everybody probably watching the Super Bowl


----------



## 295 tramp

My buddy at work won 1st and 3rd quarter


----------



## pioneerguy600

No Super Bowl for me, couldn`t care less what bunch of Lummoxes are chasing a double ended pointy ball around....LOL


----------



## cityboy172

My girls are all like "Snow day tomorrow!"

I'm just over here like "UPS better deliver my Wicked Work Saw Tomorrow..."


----------



## 295 tramp

Yepee I won the 4th. Quarter 300.00
Hmmm new bar?, roll of chain?, 288 conversion?


----------



## dancan

Huskee is like the seahawks , a close second , but still second to Stihl .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !!
Stihl ahead LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Roads are good, bare and dry this morning, traffic nearly non existing.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I can send you some moisture if you need it Jerry. We have extras right now.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No Super Bowl for me, couldn`t care less what bunch of Lummoxes are chasing a double ended pointy ball around....LOL



Silly 'Nadian.........


----------



## 295 tramp

To me it was a nail biting finish, and with just seconds left the interception at the goal line. And the great battle royal fight. Man that was a close game. What's funny is I want Seattle to win until the Patriots score was 28. Then that put me in the pot winner.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Roads are good, bare and dry this morning, traffic nearly non existing.


Snows over the wifes Tacoma from last 2 storms!! Blowed snow 2 hours this morning, then rained for 2 hrs, now snowin' again at about an inch or two an hour! Will be fun in the morn!!
If this winter doesn't kill me I'll live a LONG TIME!!! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> I can send you some moisture if you need it Jerry. We have extras right now.



No thanks, started snowing around 2 o`clock and coming down hard, got 6 " or more now and still coming down near whiteout. It will change over to freezing rain some time tonight. Roads will be a disaster by midnight...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Silly 'Nadian.........



Less silly than the lummoks running around on the field with a pig skin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Shoveled around my truck and our two cars, got a full truck box now to help with traction, got my truck puter re configured, now I have full control of the brakes and throttle...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Less silly than the lummoks running around on the field with a pig skin.




LOL Somebody's gotta it......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL Somebody's gotta it......



I guess society demands that, not much to be said about them...LOL


----------



## dancan

8*F with a windthrill of -9*F , ice pellets coming down like rain , thanks for the weather Robin .


----------



## dancan

Silly Husskee owner .

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-atv/cape-breton/62-husky-xp/1049030299?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Silly Husskee owner .
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-atv/cape-breton/62-husky-xp/1049030299?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


I like a 562....but damn...that's a bit high and stuff.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I guess society demands that, not much to be said about them...LOL



Well....it could be argued...that society has progressed.....we've kinda gotten over throwing the Christians to the lions for Sunday entertainment...more or less.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers.


----------



## cityboy172

Morning. 

Ups did drop off my 562xp yesterday despite the weather. Man that thing is mean. Cut like crazy, right up until the point where the corners of my chain got rounded off because of the dirty frozen wood I've got around. 

Definitely going to take some getting used to. The whole outboard clutch things different for sure. Now to find one to replace my ms460 with...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Afternoon bump! Everyone digging out?


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> Afternoon bump! Everyone digging out?


YUP.......! But dang cold out there!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Home....damn good to be home.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everywhere its all frozen now. No sign of the HRM plow trucks, guess the drivers are all down South on vacation....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well....it could be argued...that society has progressed.....we've kinda gotten over throwing the Christians to the lions for Sunday entertainment...more or less.....



Quite the advancement in progress, guess it better to have permanent disabling injuries instead of death.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Quite the advancement in progress, guess it better to have permanent disabling injuries instead of death.





Ahh well........stihl done in a coliseum.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ahh well........stihl done in a coliseum.......



Ahh welll, guess we havn`t really come ahead all that far!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 2 save.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Page 2 save.....


Whew....thanks buddy.


----------



## 295 tramp

Good morning Gents.
It's off to work for me today.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ahh welll, guess we havn`t really come ahead all that far!!



Nope but the ticket price has really gone up!!!!


----------



## bikemike

Got some snow finally and it was nice to run the cat for a few hours wish we would get dumped on in mn so i can take the kids sledding


----------



## 295 tramp

Not much snow around grand Rapids and not hoping to get much either. I've only run the snowblower twice this winter.-6 today and sunny


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Keep all that stuff up there. Almost 50* and sunny. Nice weather to be stuck driving a desk all afternoon.


----------



## bikemike

Cut the sleeves off and and work up a sweat pushing buttons


----------



## bikemike

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could Chuck Norris?


----------



## bikemike

Do your neighbors call you a redneck or rebel? Whats the difference between the 2? 200years. I have the best of both worlds im a rebelneck


----------



## Cantdog

Back from Page II..........Snowing.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

No snow here yet Robin, but likely not that far off. Supposed to get a few inches.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The highways and roads are all covered with 3 - 4 " of ice, more snow on top of that won`t help a thing!


----------



## bikemike

Send it to Mn ups fed ex what ever


----------



## dancan

Must be all at the husskee store buying muffler bolts ,,,


----------



## dancan

Daum , the draft is closed on the furnace but this Stihl cut wood is still cranking out the heat, I gotta turn a fan on to get a breeze in the house .


----------



## pioneerguy600

The snow and rain has started, temps are up near freeze thaw point and the ice on the highway turning to slush, wheeeee!


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah we got about 4" of new heavy wet snow overnight...about the same coming for today...sure will be slippery in places......State O' Maine puts enough Auto Rot on the roads so most were bare yesterday......but where they weren't the snow was very grainy and slippery.....like driving on BB's....


----------



## bikemike

-4° and temp is climbing today. Might see 20° yeahya


----------



## cheeves

Snowed earlier, now cold front comin' in be cold WC tonight. Blowin' about 25 right now up here on Watson's Hill ( Siberia)!
Drifts still over the Tacoma and wood piles out on the hill, but got the stacked piles dug out here in the old garage!! Ready for another one Sat. night!!
Need to thaw out my snowblower!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had mostly rain today, mixed in some flurries and temps above freezing, going to drop to -15 tonight so all that standing weater and slush will e frozen hard by morning. Get the skates out....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah this is getting old Bobby.....starting to run out of places to put more snow.....snow banks are about 7-8' now........that's about as high as I can push with my bucket on the tractor......pushed way, way back in the beginning too.....but 4-5' of snow in a week takes up a lot of space!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Looks like the piglet site is down........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, couldn`t get on their either.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been trucking snow away from here, only 3 full box loads so far, might need to bring a tandem home.


----------



## roncoinc

Jus sayin


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> No Super Bowl for me, couldn`t care less what bunch of Lummoxes are chasing a double ended pointy ball around....LOL





pioneerguy600 said:


> No Super Bowl for me, couldn`t care less what bunch of Lummoxes are chasing a double ended pointy ball around....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Less silly than the lummoks running around on the field with a pig skin.



From somebody that comes from the land hockey was invented !! LOL !!!!

Guys with scared faces and missing teeth , broken faces,trying to beat each other to death with hooked sticks and body slamming each other into walls while kicking each other with sharp blades while trying to poke a piece of frozen rubber into the other guys net is SO much more civilized !!!


----------



## roncoinc

295 tramp said:


> To me it was a nail biting finish, and with just seconds left the interception at the goal line. And the great battle royal fight. Man that was a close game. What's funny is I want Seattle to win until the Patriots score was 28. Then that put me in the pot winner.



We dont like you !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> From somebody that comes from the land hockey was invented !! LOL !!!!
> 
> Guys with scared faces and missing teeth , broken faces,trying to beat each other to death with hooked sticks and body slamming each other into walls while kicking each other with sharp blades while trying to poke a piece of frozen rubber into the other guys net is SO much more civilized !!!



You mean Lanny McDonald?

Hockey is a gentlemens game compared to Footsball, or is that Fooseball...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

HeHeHe......


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> You mean Lanny McDonald?
> 
> Hockey is a gentlemens game compared to Footsball, or is that Fooseball...LOL



Yeh !! Rite !! 

walk into Montreal's locker room and tell them they are gentlemen and see if you can WALK back out !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Buncha goobers . LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Buncha goobers . LOL




Not all,,but you can " pick " out those who are ..


----------



## dancan

Pig site still broke 
What a mess in my driveway , had to take the bota and break up some ice to get to gravel in the rain , now it's snowing , take the bota down to the woodshed can't get back up the hill so 3 bucket loads of Stihl cut wood across 2 peoples property to get to a private drive with a good road to get back to the house LOL
I'm soaked , it's Beer Oclock


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Pig site still broke
> What a mess in my driveway , had to take the bota and break up some ice to get to gravel in the rain , now it's snowing , take the bota down to the woodshed can't get back up the hill so 3 bucket loads of Stihl cut wood across 2 peoples property to get to a private drive with a good road to get back to the house LOL
> I'm soaked , it's Beer Oclock




Should switch to chainsaw cut wood,maybe easier to get home ??
dont sound like fun..
getting some weather up there ??


----------



## tbone75

Very tired tonight , phuck it gonna lay down.


----------



## tbone75

Least I ate tonight !


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Least I ate tonight !


First time since sat


----------



## dancan

John , don't make me send my wife down there to kick your azz ...
Ron , Tuesday's schitt storm is still not cleaned up on most of the major roads , rained all day , snowing to beat the band now calling for 5 to 10" and the temp is dropping in a hurry to 7*F and a north wind is picking up .... I gots beer , might be a SatDay tomorrow LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> John , don't make me send my wife down there to kick your azz ...
> Ron , Tuesday's schitt storm is still not cleaned up on most of the major roads , rained all day , snowing to beat the band now calling for 5 to 10" and the temp is dropping in a hurry to 7*F and a north wind is picking up .... I gots beer , might be a SatDay tomorrow LOL



Tomorrow gonna be a Messy Day,....maybe a Sat Day as well!!...


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yeh !! Rite !!
> 
> walk into Montreal's locker room and tell them they are gentlemen and see if you can WALK back out !! LOL !!!!!!!!!!



Depends what I am carrying!


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> John , don't make me send my wife down there to kick your azz ...
> Ron , Tuesday's schitt storm is still not cleaned up on most of the major roads , rained all day , snowing to beat the band now calling for 5 to 10" and the temp is dropping in a hurry to 7*F and a north wind is picking up .... I gots beer , might be a SatDay tomorrow LOL





SATDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Bring some Keiths Jerry ,,,,,,, 
Daughter asked if she'd have school tomorrow , I said no , it'll be a SatDay , she said , "What ????".


----------



## dancan

If these SatDay's keep on happenin I'm gonna haveta get a job like Ron and plow snow ..... Hey wait ,,,, Did I say Ron and Job ???? Maybe SatDay doesn't really exist ,,,, only in the National Enquirer .....


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/a...ew/1049590003?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Sounds like a deal ,,,,,, LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got Keiths, got saws, got fuel n oil but trees will be too messy to deal with. I was asked today if I would consider snow plow operator again,.....havn`t laughed so hard that it hurt fer a long spell....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well the engines are a revvin and the tires are a screamin all over the neighborhood, no one has any sand on hand I guess....LOL
One guy down the street has been at it for 3 hrs 15 mins now, still in his driveway...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> If these SatDay's keep on happenin I'm gonna haveta get a job like Ron and plow snow ..... Hey wait ,,,, Did I say Ron and Job ???? Maybe SatDay doesn't really exist ,,,, only in the National Enquirer .....




Been plowin everyday for,,,,,,how long now ?????????
had to go do neighbors driveway so he could get in,,,flying into Boston later tonight,,they wont let him take the plane home !! LOl !!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> Been plowin everyday for,,,,,,how long now ?????????
> had to go do neighbors driveway so he could get in,,,flying into Boston later tonight,,they wont let him take the plane home !! LOl !!!


Flying or sliding in??


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Flying or sliding in??



When i talked to him he was in Ft. Lauterdale Fl. waiting to leave and said he was told the runways at Logan airport were clear.
dont think they would send him off to try and land on something slippery ??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> When i talked to him he was in Ft. Lauterdale Fl. waiting to leave and said he was told the runways at Logan airport were clear.
> dont think they would send him off to try and land on something slippery ??


He's in Ft Lauderdale......tell him to STAY! [emoji3]


----------



## dancan

Hey Jimmy !!
Get you one of these , race with farmer Jim 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-other/n...le/1012589758?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## dancan

First time I've seen someone up here looking for one of these .

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-other/c...le/1049572669?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## dancan

Pffffft , Huskeez owners 
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/n...ms/1049490309?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
Read the ad , look at the rims ....


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> He's in Ft Lauderdale......tell him to STAY! [emoji3]




He cant,,,,it's his job to fly the plane wherever they tell him to


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Pffffft , Huskeez owners
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/n...ms/1049490309?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> Read the ad , look at the rims ....




Cant you count ??
5 little holes and one big one in the middle make SIX holes !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well now the snowplow just went into the ditch right in front of my place, same outfit that asked me to plow tonight....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well now the snowplow just went into the ditch right in front of my place, same outfit that asked me to plow tonight....LOL



Is it THAT bad out there ??


----------



## dancan

Yes it is Ron , even had the RCMP roll a squad car this afternoon on the highway ,,,, BaHahahahahahahaha , Ha .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Yes it is Ron , even had the RCMP roll a squad car this afternoon on the highway ,,,, BaHahahahahahahaha , Ha .




PIX !!! links !!!!!!!!!!

make me feel betterer !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just look at the picts I posted above in post122631


----------



## dancan

I can't link on this tablet , I'll link it tomorrow for you from my pc .


----------



## 295 tramp

looks like you have a mess up there. were having a odd winter so far.
it's suppose to snow Saturday we'll see


----------



## pioneerguy600

Here you go Ron,

http://thechronicleherald.ca/metro/...over-in-highway-accident-near-halifax-airport


----------



## pioneerguy600

295 tramp said:


> looks like you have a mess up there. were having a odd winter so far.
> it's suppose to snow Saturday we'll see



The snow is really messing things up tonight, not good for the snowplow driver either.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jerry that looks like a Mickey Mouse plow to me.. I mean that's just a pick up right? Is that an independent or municipal plow?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I have all the paper work filled out to go get my CDL A license. I have pushed it off due to the fact that I don't want to be stuck in a plow truck. Owners get silly making everyone drive those damn things. I prefer not to!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just look at the picts I posted above in post122631



But thats only like a couple inches of chit ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Jerry that looks like a Mickey Mouse plow to me.. I mean that's just a pick up right? Is that an independent or municipal plow?



It`s a private owned plow, a one ton dually 4 wheel drive Ford diesel. New operator on it tonight, company is all out of operators....LOL


----------



## Welder56

Ya its bad out here in the passage.... The ice on the roads are still crazy from the other night. so a layer of snow is gonna mess things up a bit.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Off to de-water the dog and then to the bed. Early morning training meeting on how to run a stop and go paddle in traffic. Yep.. two hour required training class to do that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> But thats only like a couple inches of chit ??



Just slippery Ron, couple of inches of ice stuck to the road surface and a couple of inches of new snow just fell on top of that. You have to be careful how the plow blade is angled when plowing over that type of chit.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> It`s a private owned plow, a one ton dually 4 wheel drive Ford diesel. New operator on it tonight, company is all out of operators....LOL



Hope he's a quick learner!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Off to de-water the dog and then to the bed. Early morning training meeting on how to run a stop and go paddle in traffic. Yep.. two hour required training class to do that.



Take it all in, you will need it to climb the ladder...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hope he's a quick learner!



Think he will be in chit, that company don`t look kindly at operators that can`t handle the gear. I have seen them fire a guy for breaking a tailight!!


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> It`s a private owned plow, a one ton dually 4 wheel drive Ford diesel. New operator on it tonight, company is all out of operators....LOL


I wouldn't be going out in this unless I had a tandum axle dump truck hahaha. But im no operator either. I just pull the trucks in and out of the bays


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> I have all the paper work filled out to go get my CDL A license. I have pushed it off due to the fact that I don't want to be stuck in a plow truck. Owners get silly making everyone drive those damn things. I prefer not to!



Stall that off as long as you can, did I ever mention I hate snowplowing for 12 hrs at a shift!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> I wouldn't be going out in this unless I had a tandum axle dump truck hahaha. But im no operator either. I just pull the trucks in and out of the bays



I have plowed in every kind of storm, spent 27 hours straight out on White Wan running a 621C with a 14' blade.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stall that off as long as you can, did I ever mention I hate snowplowing for 12 hrs at a shift!!



It definitely takes a certain person to plow snow Jerry. I see all kinds of snow plow operators at my work. You can tell the ones that love it and hate it. I like fixing the plows and that's where I stand LOL


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!

One more hour and time to go home

It's a balmy -9° F right now


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Take it all in, you will need it to climb the ladder...LOL


I was installing sleeves today...using the old post diggers. Crew was dragging but they showed up and were real surprised I had over half the job done. They sure hustled and were apologetic....surprised again but I've told them more than once....I won't ask them to do anything I can't or won't do myself.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Last snow storm I worked 34 straight changing cutting edges and servicing motor graders. Don't care to repeat that again any time soon.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> It definitely takes a certain person to plow snow Jerry. I see all kinds of snow plow operators at my work. You can tell the ones that love it and hate it. I like fixing the plows and that's where I stand LOL



I plowed for 30 plus years and never grew to like it, in all that time I never damaged a truck or machine and only got stuck once around 2 o`clock in the morning during a whiteout, another operator came along and tugged me out, only the right front wheel just slipped off the shoulder. I have not plowed in about 5 winters now and really don`t want to go back and do it any more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Time.


 Nn Jimmy.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Pffffft , Huskeez owners
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/n...ms/1049490309?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> Read the ad , look at the rims ....




Those are OEM spare tire rims aren't they?????


----------



## Stihl 041S

Just chilly here. 12. 
No wind. 
This the only fight thread workin??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Just chilly here. 12.
> No wind.
> This the only fight thread workin??



Hey Uncle Rob!
You can get into the other one, just go in through your eMail notifications.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The plow has been pulled out and is back plowing or get stuck again....LOL


----------



## dancan

Might be a SatDay morning LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning...off to safety training.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning...off to safety training.



Geeze everybody's getting safe this morning........Jimmy off to safety training.......John having a safety meeting.........it is Friday I guess.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow relocating was top priority this morning, getting hard to find places to put it.


----------



## dancan

Page 2 PigSite back up bump for a hell of a good guy .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow relocated for today, had to shovel off a roof for a senior citizen before I went to work, snow had covered over her chimney by more than a foot, all the plumbing vents were covered as well. Had a good day at work, cooked deer liver n onions for lunch right on the jobsite.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## dancan

Looks like a Huusqvarna convention in here ,,, So quiet .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too cold Dan, was -21 when I started the car this morning, roads in terrible shape, Transit buses stuck everywhere.


----------



## 295 tramp

Good Saturday morning to all.
+20 right now with snow and sleet today.
I got to stay over today at work for a power outtage, then home to sleep and back at 7pm tonight.


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-outdoor-tool...on/1049943107?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Page 2 bump ....


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Snow relocating was top priority this morning, getting hard to find places to put it.


Down here too!!! Wood piles going down too!! Snowin' now!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too cold Dan, was -21 when I started the car this morning, roads in terrible shape, Transit buses stuck everywhere.


Suppose to get worse after 31/2 days of snow!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Down here too!!! Wood piles going down too!! Snowin' now!



Noticed my inside stored woodpile is going down faster lately also, not quite half gone yet but getting close. Our next scheduled snow if for this coming Tuesday.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Suppose to get worse after 31/2 days of snow!!!



If they work real hard at it the roads might be just getting good for next Tuesdays snow storm, these cold temps won`t let the salt work to get some bare pavement. Just have to drive on successive layers of ice, just like they do out West.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-outdoor-tool...on/1049943107?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Page 2 bump ....



If the seller threw in a couple bottles of beer that saw just might sell.


----------



## dancan

I just thot he was one of then Huskomedians .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I just thot he was one of then Huskomedians .



For me it would take 3 X 24`s of Keiths, might break even!


----------



## dancan

That sounds bout right , get the beer , leave the poolawn behind


----------



## Cantdog

Yawn.................spent the day working on a set of spiral stairs......lefthand thread even......continue on tomorrow......usual stairwork...best done at night and/or weekends when the rest of the tradesmen aren't stumbling up and down the stairs endlessly.......pizzing me off steadly ......


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is always the biggest problem with stair work, way too many people wanting to use the stairs while they are still being built or worked on!!


----------



## 295 tramp

Howdy boys last night for the work week.
Jamming the tunes in the truck waiting on a call .
Low radio traffic that's good on my end.plant running smooth so far. I'm gonna rock until the sun shines.
Have a good night to all.


----------



## Cantdog

295 tramp said:


> Howdy boys last night for the work week.
> Jamming the tunes in the truck waiting on a call .
> Low radio traffic that's good on my end.plant running smooth so far. I'm gonna rock until the sun shines.
> Have a good night to all.





U2..... Rock On!!! Sun ain't shining here yet!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun here today, cold n clear but much snow down on the ground does not make it nice for woods work.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Long turns tonight. 
Gets me some azz time. 
To get it back to page 1!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a nice relaxing day for me, didn`t do squat cept fill the wood box, shovel snow, clean up my truck n the wifes car, break ice up slush/ice out of the wheel wells. Sorted over some saws, met up with another AS member,traded off one saw and got 4 -5 more in parts in boxes, all good hard to find 044 parts!!


----------



## Welder56

Couldn't think of a better fella to trade with  I had a relaxing day with my two kids Or as relaxing as that can be with 2 kids under the age of 3 hahaha


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Couldn't think of a better fella to trade with  I had a relaxing day with my two kids Or as relaxing as that can be with 2 kids under the age of 3 hahaha



You sure had your hands full...LOL


----------



## Welder56

Typical day in the life of me these days LOL. Trying not to go crazy is a daily struggle. Or maybe I already am.. muahahaha


----------



## Stihl 041S

Off the deck.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning


----------



## pioneerguy600

Clear n cold here this morning, -16C , had a dusting of snow overnight with more coming overnight.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

That sounds a little cold for concrete work. Going to start the day out with percussion of a 60 pound pneumatic hammer. Going to enjoy this weather as much as possible calling for bitterly cold next weekend.


----------



## cheeves

Welder56 said:


> Typical day in the life of me these days LOL. Trying not to go crazy is a daily struggle. Or maybe I already am.. muahahaha


When my two kids were that age I thought I would loose it almost on a daily basis!! Sesame Street, drives in the car seats, and a continuous swing in the house saved my sanity!! Never forget it!!
Howdy Friends!! Snow coming down at 2"s an hour! Already another ft out there!! More coming thurs and weekend!! Could use the National Guard!! LOL
How you guys makin' out up North?! Cold comin' after this! Shovelin' out these woodpiles is something, not to mention the driveway and paths to the shed and bird feeders! This snow will be here until June!!!


----------



## tbone75

Very busy busy Slug !! Moving saws out FAST !! Need to move them faster yet ! Gots so dang many to box up now not sure where to start ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

No snow today, just cold and mostly clear. May get a little overnight.


----------



## Cantdog

I think this last storm went out south of us here......got 3" overnight...spit all day and snowing pretty good right now...but I think the most of it missed us......not feeling left out or my feelings hurt.........I need longer legs or shorter arms......lugging two buckets of water at a time out to Hoss through 3+ feets of snow is becoming less than fun........


----------



## 295 tramp

is Hoss a horse? you need some snowshoes or some tracs on a 4-wheeler.
Isn't winter fun? We got a boat load of snow last year


----------



## Cantdog

295 tramp said:


> is Hoss a horse? you need some snowshoes or some tracs on a 4-wheeler.
> Isn't winter fun? We got a boat load of snow last year



Yes.... Hoss is a hoss........what I really need is spring.......LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see a lot of parts cleaning in my future, wow, 5 sets of 044 crankcases, rear handle tank assys and all the little parts to build them with...LOL
Thanks Colin!!


----------



## Welder56

No problem Jerry!! figured someone like yourself could do some magic with them. If your missing anything just give me a hollar  Thanks for the 034. That thing is in great shape. I got all the plastics off. Gonna take Em to work to give it some "Colin love" On my breaks haha.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I do want to build another 044 or MS 440 and another hybrid 046. These two may now have heated handles....


----------



## Welder56

That would be Deadly 

Would come in handy in bitter days like today


----------



## pioneerguy600

I really find heated handles the best on days in the fall and early spring when its not really cold enough to wear gloves but cold enough that bare hands go numb holding saw handles for hours at a time. When it gets really cold out like now I will be wearing gloves and can`t really tell if the handles are heated or not.


----------



## Welder56

Hahahahaha I can believe that. I was out in the shed taking the plastics off the 034. took about 5 minutes. Shoveled a little bit, Came inside the house, couldn't feel my fingers. So it would be handy when it's not so cold


----------



## Stihl 041S

We've had almost an inch!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> We've had almost an inch!!!!


Whiner ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> We've had almost an inch!!!!




Bragger LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

An inch? We get that each night as flurries! .....LOL


----------



## 295 tramp

The weather man has us in a winter watch supposed to get maybe 4"


----------



## Jimmy in NC

We got ....



RAIN!

Keep the frozen rain up there!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So the local Squealer tried again. I really thought they would be kind today.. actually got to talking about old Super Whiz Homelites and all.. nope.. no love. I really wish I had a decent local dealer. I've never seen an auto parts or equipment dealer tell you... "Nope don't have it." I've always heard "I can have that ..." or "It appears we are out of stock on that but I can have another one here... "


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Also the dingle berry started off with.. "Ohh an 028.. those are getting hard to find parts for." As I left I thought no crap.. you don't stock them!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 028 is a very old saw design and OEM parts will soon become NLA for them, the aftermarket parts suppliers are ramping up to make parts for them, hope they get at it and make all parts available for them. I doubt I will ever run out of 028 parts....LOL


----------



## 295 tramp

pioneerguy600 said:


> I doubt I will ever run out of 028 parts....LOL


I have 2 complete saws 1 with and 1 without chain breaks and a large box of parts.
Everything went good at the docs visit this morning. We have 3-4" of snow and still going


----------



## pioneerguy600

Out one day doing cleanup after a wind storm with 3 of the 028`s in the truck,


----------



## Welder56

Wow Jerry! Nice looking saws there


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just a few of them, rotate them around every time we go out cutting.

Dicing up some wood for my friend Tom, managed to get hin 5 + cords for this winter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

After cleaning up over 100 cords of hardwood,


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## Welder56

Got the big boy out eh?? bar looks taller than me.... not that that's a hard thing to do LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

We could block 5' of wood with it at one stroke. We had a frame made up that was 5' wide and about 4' tall, just fill it up with 8' long wood and saw away...LOL


----------



## 295 tramp

090? That's a big one I have to find time to work on my lighting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dicing up some hardwood,


----------



## pioneerguy600

295 tramp said:


> 090? That's a big one I have to find time to work on my lighting.



Yeah, that`s my 090 AV.


----------



## Welder56

very impressive! If I make it out that way you'll have to show me The 090.


----------



## 295 tramp

Nice set of the big P's poulan & pioneer that is.
Who gets all the wood? is it sold as firewood?
That's it were selling the farm and moving to N'S Canada


----------



## 295 tramp

Years ago I worked with 3 brothers that were union electricians at a chemical plant in Cordova lL.
And they were from NS


----------



## pioneerguy600

295 tramp said:


> Nice set of the big P's poulan & pioneer that is.
> Who gets all the wood? is it sold as firewood?
> That's it were selling the farm and moving to N'S Canada



What I don`t use myself I give to my disabled friend, all he has for heat is a Woodchief wood stove.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hmm....slow night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Almost a ghost town on here.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Almost a ghost town on here.


I know...weird.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers. Someone better tighten up or I'll start mashing Stihl saws!!


----------



## Welder56

Morning  it was a cold drive in today. -20 with the wind chill today I guess. Good thing I work with hot metal all day 

Keeps a fella warm anyways


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning slackers. Someone better tighten up or I'll start mashing Stihl saws!!





Pics.....or it didn't happen.......LOL!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Pics.....or it didn't happen.......LOL!!


I'll see what I can do...


----------



## 295 tramp

We ended up getting about 4" of snow so I got some snowblower action today tomorrow is suppose to be -25 with - 30 - 50 windchill


----------



## 295 tramp

Good morning -18 
8 hours of Arc flash training today.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Low 50's today and then plummeting tonight. Barely above freezing they say tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was just a couple degrees below freezing today, nice clear day and I could really feel the heat from the sun. Likely get some snow tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Caught er right at the bottom of page 1, bout to fall over the edge!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Look !
















Suckers !!!!!! LOL


----------



## 295 tramp

I managed to stay awake most of the class, it ended up getting to +7 today and snow tonight.
Well we should be mid way through the cold winter now, oh those hot summer nights . I can't wait


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure is quiet in here!!


----------



## dancan

Yup , like a bunch of depressed Husky owners with buyers remorse .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wintertime, Hooskies won`t run in the cold, very quiet when they not running.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was just a couple degrees below freezing today, nice clear day and I could really feel the heat from the sun. Likely get some snow tonight.


Probably day after tomorrow if it doesn't go out to sea! Suppose to start here in the afternoon, 24 hrs from now, and end up with 18 more inches! You're right though sun is getting stronger! Felt it out there little while ago bringing in wood! Haven't seen much sun here in 10 days!!
Cold, they say will be worse than in 20 years! But these yuppies Hype everything!!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wintertime, Hooskies won`t run in the cold, very quiet when they not running.


My close ported 55 will run! But you're right...... have had problems with the 262, 61, and 268 in severe cold!! Even my old Orange top 44! Tlandrum built OE346 44 will run though!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Bobby, in reality all saws will run in any weather but need to be maintained properly. Around these parts in general Husqvarna saws are treated as the poor cousin, worked hard, put away wet, no maintenance and mostly just left out in the weather, at best maybe just put inside out of the rain. It`s hard on all saws out there in the winter, the fuel you fellas have to run in them is problematic, luckily our gasoline is still fairly good. I feel that my saws are well looked after, they get tuned daily and any bad parts replaced quickly, they work well in this weather.


----------



## 295 tramp

Amen brother my saws work we'll in 20 below expecially with the heated handles.
Now myself that's a whole different story.


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...go/1051258600?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

I had to run that one through the translator .
It came back "Pewlan for sale 25$ , I don't want it no more" LOL


----------



## Cantdog

10 below zerah here.....been the last two daze moving snow in preparation for this weekend's storm.....my wood is piled 5 foot 6 inches tall.....covered.....only a little under two feet sticking out now.....looking down on it......gonna move a half cord into the cellar as soon as it gets light this morning....otherwise will have to dig down to it by Monday......may not see the neatly piled cordage again for several weeks.....glad February is haff ovah........


----------



## dancan

Yup , same stuff on the way here for temmarah , I'm pretty much ready , I'll bring in a bit more wood today and make sure my snow lanes are clear , I have plenty of shear pins on hand for the snow blowah .


----------



## pioneerguy600

May have to truck more of this one away, very little space left for more snow relocating.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dropped to page 2 again, way too slack in here lately.


----------



## 295 tramp

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dropped to page 2 again, way too slack in here lately



I've been trying to keep a good eye on it. It looks like this is the longest thread on the site.
I've been looking at some 3120xp parts this morning comparing prices online verses local.
My 36" mill is showing up Monday and a 50" cannon bar to go with it "yahoo" . I'm fixing to dive head first into some milling
I have a lot of reading in the milling section to do. I have several jobs lined up from friends at work already.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We lost our most prolific poster to another site, he seldom visits nowadays, just a few of us diehards left now.


----------



## tbone75

Hey goobers ! Snowing like a beach out there wind is howling like mad ! Bich move a little bit of stuff was all , dang it !! Said she would try again next weekend . CRAP I don't wanna see the bich again !!


----------



## 295 tramp

I wish I was on a beach right now


----------



## dancan

Red warnings for tonight , tomorrow and into Monday , sure am glad I've got all this Stihl cut wood brought in 
Stay in tomorrow , have some storm bacon and eggs , eat my storm chips , drink my storm beer and feed the furnace


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stephen C. said:


> hmm....unfortunate, who was he?



A guy that has 40,851 posts on Arboristsite!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Filled up the woodbox with Stihl cut wood, picked up plenty of supplies today and am now ready for the ,event!


----------



## Welder56

I made sure I had cigarettes 

All ready for the storm haha


----------



## tbone75

Damn its just plain nasty here ! Just as bad tomorrow too !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A guy that has 40,851 posts on Arboristsite!


40,853 !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 40,853 !



Hey stranger!!


----------



## 295 tramp

Half of my wood this year was cut with the 440 mag.
I started to cut the other half with 281xp that I just rebuilt but the seal on the flywheel side started to SUCK air because the case was gouged in the race where the seal goes. So back to the stihl. I did pass rev the husky to try and scare the magnum but it didn't work.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey stranger!!


Yea , been slackin bad lately. but got this fire sale going on , busy busy busy !!


----------



## tbone75

Not enough time to sell on both sites , yet ! LOL


----------



## dancan

The storm is on , 3 red warning labels now .


----------



## Welder56

Windy that's for sure. Can't see out my window with the blowing snow


----------



## 295 tramp

-7 and windy she's a bit coool


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Chill in the air but the wind is settling down. Forecast changing though....say we are getting frozen crap tomorrow.


----------



## Welder56

It's pouring rain here in eastern passage Now. Just Shoveled the snow so the flash freeze we're suppose to get doesn't make it impossible Haha


----------



## Cantdog

Looks to me like we just dodged the bullet....but this time you Maritimers are dead center......stihl blowing and snowing but not the doomsday storm predicted....probably 6" now.......Good luck guys.....I don't mind taking a breather.....LOL!!!!


----------



## Welder56

In light of all this crap weather. I'm looking to buy a 16" bar for my 034. I was thinking of a carlton bar? has anyone ever used one? Or should I just stick to the stihl bar?


----------



## cheeves

Stephen C. said:


> blowing like crazy
> View attachment 403797
> 
> View attachment 403794
> 
> View attachment 403796


Looks like here except whiteout!! Was snowin' close to 5-6"s an hour bit ago!! 3-4ft drifts in front of my woodpiles out there by old garage. Robin this is more like your used to!! Not us Flatlanders!!! LOL Had it all cleaned up yesterday after about a week of bustin' A** and snow storms! Over 60"s of snow in 20 days! Can't remember more snow except '78. '94 had 17 storms but not so much every 2 days like lately. More comin' Tues.!! Where's the Manechevitz Elderberry!!? LOL KOKUA (HELP)!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Stihl bars are better at least for now, I don`t run Carleton stuff but I have heard they are pretty much hit n miss, Oregon are fairly good bars, they at least seem to last and are priced below the Stihl bars. I like the reduced weight bars for the 044 and bigger saws but they are kind of pricy, one good thing is that one bar can be shifted between all the Stihl saws from 026 up to 066 so if you just get one good bar you can use it on most of the saw lineup. You can only cut with one saw at a time anyway.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Looks like here except whiteout!! Was snowin' close to 5-6"s an hour bit ago!! 3-4ft drifts in front of my woodpiles out there by old garage. Robin this is more like your used to!! Not us Flatlanders!!! LOL Had it all cleaned up yesterday after about a week of bustin' A** and snow storms! Over 60"s of snow in 20 days! Can't remember more snow except '78. '94 had 17 storms but not so much every 2 days like lately. More comin' Tues.!! Where's the Manechevitz Elderberry!!? LOL KOKUA (HELP)!!!



We are getting plenty here also, have seen worse over the years but it can stop any time as far as I am concerned...LOL
One weekend I was over in Lake Tahoe, it snowed 80" in 3 days up on Heavenly and South Tahoe mountains, it was a full time job keeping the roads and driveways open, this is the snowblower I was using the first day there.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Stihl bars are better at least for now, I don`t run Carleton stuff but I have heard they are pretty much hit n miss, Oregon are fairly good bars, they at least seem to last and are priced below the Stihl bars. I like the reduced weight bars for the 044 and bigger saws but they are kind of pricy, one good thing is that one bar can be shifted between all the Stihl saws from 026 up to 066 so if you just get one good bar you can use it on most of the saw lineup. You can only cut with one saw at a time anyway.




Thanks Jerry. I figured I would just stick to the stihl bars anyways. Thought I would see if anyone has used Em. Easier for me to get a stihl anyways. Not that big in price difference either. Ya Im trying to get a range of different sizes right now. 

you are right Tho. I could just use my 18" bar if I needed too. Nice to have a few options tho haha  hoarder mentality muhaha


----------



## tbone75

7 deg sun shine and blowing like a beach !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Thanks Jerry. I figured I would just stick to the stihl bars anyways. Thought I would see if anyone has used Em. Easier for me to get a stihl anyways. Not that big in price difference either. Ya Im trying to get a range of different sizes right now.
> 
> you are right Tho. I could just use my 18" bar if I needed too. Nice to have a few options tho haha  hoarder mentality muhaha



I seem to need a bar and chain on each saw I own, but in reality I could get by with just 3 bars on my Stihls and maybe 2 bars for my Sachs Dolmars. All the rest have their respective bars on them but it sure takes a lot of room up to store them all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 7 deg sun shine and blowing like a beach !



The wind has dropped and now so is the temps, just a few below freezing right now but dropping steadily.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> I seem to need a bar and chain on each saw I own, but in reality I could get by with just 3 bars on my Stihls and maybe 2 bars for my Sachs Dolmars. All the rest have their respective bars on them but it sure takes a lot of room up to store them all.



Haha ya I know I feel like I need one on all of mine. But im really gonna have the 3 saws for awhile. So Im just gonna have the different size bars on each of them. 

Gonna have a spare 24" bar for my 044.... just in case hahaha ohhh how I love hoarding saw parts.... Wife hates it though


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...aw/1051589014?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Huscomedians LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...aw/1051589014?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Huscomedians LOL



How much is a, seal, worth?? Ork ork ork!!


----------



## dancan

I guess the value of a seal would depend on how well it's trained ,,,, I guess ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I guess the value of a seal would depend on how well it's trained ,,,, I guess ...



Ork...ork...ork!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Maybe he was just going to seal it up in a box for you Dan, hope the seal don`t die....LOL


----------



## Welder56

LOL!!!!


----------



## dancan

Great pics Stephen , here's some of what today's weather brought us .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Great pics Stephen , here's some of what today's weather brought us .


 Sullivans Pond Dartmouth, where`s the geese...LOL


----------



## 295 tramp

That's cold. We are at 0 right now with snow. It's suppose to be 14 later on today. My CSM is arriving today from ups so I'll be assembling that and making storage for it. The transformer on my fuel furnace in the shop is out so I have to address that to.


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are getting plenty here also, have seen worse over the years but it can stop any time as far as I am concerned...LOL
> One weekend I was over in Lake Tahoe, it snowed 80" in 3 days up on Heavenly and South Tahoe mountains, it was a full time job keeping the roads and driveways open, this is the snowblower I was using the first day there.


Thats what mn should look like 2 weeks ago i could have mowed my lawn


----------



## bikemike

11* out very nice but going to hit 20* A hot cup of coffee gunna be a good day


----------



## pioneerguy600

Temp dropped to -13 right now, wind is kicking up a good bit but the snow was wetted by the rain yesterday and froze hard so no whiteout around here. Everything here is froze up hard.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Temp dropped to -13 right now, wind is kicking up a good bit but the snow was wetted by the rain yesterday and froze hard so no whiteout around here. Everything here is froze up hard.


-16 WC. Lots of snow out there with bright sunshine and wind! Got most of it moved yesterday with the old Ariens! 6"s more tomorrow! This is one for the record books!


----------



## 295 tramp

That's the way it was here last winter over 60+ days below o


----------



## bikemike

Happy George Washington day i wanna make like him and saw a tree down. But im stuck with the kids today


----------



## bikemike

295 tramp said:


> That's the way it was here last winter over 60+ days below o


Yeah i will working cell towers last year and ND was average of 15 below not fun to work in when everything is metal and no place to block the wind


----------



## bikemike

Guess the fight is with the cold and snow


----------



## bikemike

Im not geek squad. How do i post youtube vids to this site. 

Am a wrench turning dyslexic computer retarded fool.


----------



## tbone75

Its just plain cold and windy here ! I don't wanna be here , I wanna be way South right now !


----------



## 295 tramp

bikemike said:


> Im not geek squad. How do i post youtube vids to this site.



First you have to copy the youtube video address
Then make you post. Then hit the film icon at the top paste it there then embed it.


----------



## bikemike




----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


>




That`s one heck of a piss revvin Poulan!!


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s one heck of a piss revvin Poulan!!


Had to make i little noise in here


----------



## bikemike

poor mans hot rod 46cc


----------



## 295 tramp

Mike are you gonna show up at the gtg in April around Brainerd on the 12th


----------



## bikemike

295 tramp said:


> Mike are you gonna show up at the gtg in April around Brainerd on the 12th


I would love to. Depending on kids custody and work. Il need to get some money together for throttle parts for my 026 that i have been playing with it should screem pretty good


----------



## bikemike

my saw before pipe was shortened through stick goo spruce


----------



## pioneerguy600

Page 2 bump.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Keeping it off page 2 bump. Cold n clear here this morning, roads improving marginally.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.......


----------



## bikemike

Good morning. Think warm im mn we are dropping temp fast the feels like temp - 18


----------



## bikemike

The air is so cold that the jets are loud flying ovee


----------



## Icehouse

41° and sunny 21° at night back to page 1


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keeping it off page 2 bump. Cold n clear here this morning, roads improving marginally.


Side roads here one can barely get down!! Only room for one car!!
Get three days off then more!! Old Ariens running great! Has saved the day! Rt shoulder bothering me trying to throw snow overhead. Old tennis injury. Over 7ft of snow in less than a month!! Never seen this much snow!!


----------



## 295 tramp

Global warming at it's finest.


----------



## bikemike

Its the HARP in Alaska you should se the documentary on it. Very interesting how they use RF to shift the weather as a weapon


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Side roads here one can barely get down!! Only room for one car!!
> Get three days off then more!! Old Ariens running great! Has saved the day! Rt shoulder bothering me trying to throw snow overhead. Old tennis injury. Over 7ft of snow in less than a month!! Never seen this much snow!!



My BIL has 12 - 13' in his yard, couple of feet higher than his tool sheds. He just got dug out last evening with a front bucket of a friends backhoe tractor, MF 70. The snow is piled so high a person cannot throw it up high enough and make it stay.


----------



## Welder56

Here's one for you guys

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-home-outdoor...aw/1052170404?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## SteveSS

bikemike said:


> Its the HARP in Alaska you should se the documentary on it. Very interesting how they use RF to shift the weather as a weapon


There's a story floating around somewhere about the Gateway Arch in St. Louis being able to deflect or attract storms. I haven't read too much on it, but the wife did.


----------



## cheeves

Icehouse said:


> 41° and sunny 21° at night back to page 1


ICE!!!


----------



## cheeves

SteveSS said:


> There's a story floating around somewhere about the Gateway Arch in St. Louis being able to deflect or attract storms. I haven't read too much on it, but the wife did.


We need one down here to deflect some of these Nor'easter's!!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> My BIL has 12 - 13' in his yard, couple of feet higher than his tool sheds. He just got dug out last evening with a front bucket of a friends backhoe tractor, MF 70. The snow is piled so high a person cannot throw it up high enough and make it stay.


Sounds like here!! Over 8 feet in not even a month!!!


----------



## SteveSS

Weatherman says it's going to drop to 4 degrees tonight here in Middle Missouri. I'm guessing that's as cold as it's been so far this winter. Better throw another log on the fire.


----------



## 295 tramp

We are gonna dip into -20s with -35 to -50 wind chill.
You have to love the beauty of the woods and water and have 4 seasons to want to live up in northern Minnesota.
Who would of thought a hillbilly from the south could handle cold like that.


----------



## tbone75

I see everyone is just as cold as me ! LOL

To bust clearing stuff out to get on here much .


----------



## SteveSS

Very cold! My boiler nearly went out last night. Water was down to 117 degrees. Stoked it back up at 7:00, and had to reload at 10:00. I think it's finally back up to temp since my air handler finally shut off. It's been blowing non-stop for the past 4 hours. Guess I'll top it off again in a another hour or so before I head into the office.


----------



## bikemike

A great homemade tool for this cold weather. The alterator jump pack. This 5 hp honda contraption will fire up a bobcat t190 with a bad battery in below 0 temps


----------



## bikemike

295 tramp said:


> We are gonna dip into -20s with -35 to -50 wind chill.
> You have to love the beauty of the woods and water and have 4 seasons to want to live up in northern Minnesota.
> Who would of thought a hillbilly from the south could handle cold like that.


 i worked with many down south ppl doing tower work up here yeah they got a grey hound ticket real quick


----------



## pioneerguy600

Temps are up near melting point, least for a couple hours, likely to drop down again tonight, snow been falling steadily most of the day, close to rain at times but still white stuff falling.


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> A great homemade tool for this cold weather. The alterator jump pack. This 5 hp honda contraption will fire up a bobcat t190 with a bad battery in below 0 temps View attachment 405110



Nice rig, lawnmower engine turning an alternator?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stephen C. said:


> that sounds wonderful.
> Was 26 below zero F. last night. Never got above 5 degrees today. Supposed to be colder tonight. Minus 4 at the moment. I must be nutz to live here. Wind at 20-25 mph



Not bad, just have to go out and relocate the white stuff again, 2 nd time today!


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice rig, lawnmower engine turning an alternator?


Yeah it beats moving vehicles and pulling trucks out to get them jumped off. If a fat person can fit between vehicles so can the jump pack


----------



## pioneerguy600

During the winter we would take the dual 8D batteries out of the excavators and place them on a cart in the heavy equip garage to keep them on a trickle charge, if a boost was needed out in the yard we would wheel out the cart and hook the jumpers to them, can I say overkill but those starters sure wound over.


----------



## Welder56

We have a mobile big jumper pack at work. What a handy rig that is. Good for 12v and 24v. 

Man The plowing gear is taking a beating this year. We have been non stop in the welding shop so far in Feb.


----------



## Welder56

Stephen C. said:


> at least you get some heat when welding. Just got back from taking some tools to my neighbor. Minus 7 and the stars are brilliant.
> glad to get back inside. Would like to be burning some 7014 0r 7018.......been a while...




Yup never need a heater when you have hot metal in front of you. It's a job that you sweat all seasons of the year. Waaayyyyy worse in the summer tho LOL. I love stick welding too. it has its place but flux core and solid wire pretty much dominate as far as deposition rates and time savings go  I love to tig weld. what a nice looking, clean bead it makes


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> We have a mobile big jumper pack at work. What a handy rig that is. Good for 12v and 24v.
> 
> Man The plowing gear is taking a beating this year. We have been non stop in the welding shop so far in Feb.



That frozen on ice really puts a beating on plow gear, even the road graders get beat bad. I used to plow with a Case 621C with a 14' blade, that ice could put you through the windshield.


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not bad, just have to go out and relocate the white stuff again, 2 nd time today!


Man ur lucky. Send a few feet here for me to remove


----------



## bikemike

Welder56 said:


> We have a mobile big jumper pack at work. What a handy rig that is. Good for 12v and 24v.
> 
> Man The plowing gear is taking a beating this year. We have been non stop in the welding shop so far in Feb.


 Yeah i wish i had a big ac dc stick welder nothing you cant weld with those


----------



## Welder56

So true. 6011 for the real dirty spot and a 7018 to clean it up some haha


----------



## bikemike




----------



## bikemike

Welder56 said:


> So true. 6011 for the real dirty spot and a 7018 to clean it up some haha


Ur welder has the dc option?


----------



## Welder56

bikemike said:


> Ur welder has the dc option?


I don't personally have one. But all of the stick welders at work are ac/dc or dc only. 

I really only use a stick welder now for a really dirty spot that isn't getting sandblasted, removing broken studs in a manifold or block, or working outside


----------



## bikemike

Welder56 said:


> I don't personally have one. But all of the stick welders at work are ac/dc or dc only.
> 
> I really only use a stick welder now for a really dirty spot that isn't getting sandblasted, removing broken studs in a manifold or block, or working outside


Spoiled brat wish the one at work was dc so i can use it for aluminum


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> That frozen on ice really puts a beating on plow gear, even the road graders get beat bad. I used to plow with a Case 621C with a 14' blade, that ice could put you through the windshield.



You should see some of the plows we have in the shop. I guarantee it hurt... whatever they smashed into

I never had to be an operator but I wouldn't turn down the oportunity if it ever came up


----------



## bikemike

Welder56 said:


> You should see some of the plows we have in the shop. I guarantee it hurt... whatever they smashed into
> 
> I never had to be an operator but I wouldn't turn down the oportunity if it ever came up


Id muc6 rather run a skid or loader


----------



## Welder56

I've used some aluminum stick rods..... not fun at all.I believe if you have a ac stick machine you can hook up the tig torch to it. Just run some argon gas with it. Might be a jury rigged setup. But you can make it work somehow As a friend of mine used to do it. Tig welding aluminum is the way to go... so pretty LOL


----------



## Welder56

Or if you have a mig machine with a spool gun setup another good alternative


----------



## bikemike

Welder56 said:


> I've used some aluminum stick rods..... not fun at all.I believe if you have a ac stick machine you can hook up the tig torch to it. Just run some argon gas with it. Might be a jury rigged setup. But you can make it work somehow As a friend of mine used to do it. Tig welding aluminum is the way to go... so pretty LOL


The ac current dont work with stick the dc mode and stick does work nice just need to be fast


----------



## bikemike

Wish i had a nice digital tig welder


----------



## Welder56

bikemike said:


> The ac current dont work with stick the dc mode and stick does work nice just need to be fast



For aluminum stick, yes, you would use dc electrode positive I believe. But if your using tig, you use ac. That's why you can make a tig torch work with an ac stick machine


----------



## Welder56

A little bit of a pre heat of the aluminum goes along way with aluminum stick  still sucks tho


----------



## 295 tramp

What is heliarc welding isn't that for aluminum?


----------



## Welder56

I believe that's just tig welding using helium For your gas instead of argon. Still in inert gas. Creates a different penetration and type of puddle. But since it's tig you can use it for aluminum


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun is out bright, not real cold today, -8 seems like summer.


----------



## Welder56

Love this kinda weather


----------



## bikemike

Hey thanks guys for sending some snow here almost a inch but still not enough to plow


----------



## bikemike

Stephen C. said:


> not sure how cold it got last night but the sun is out now. Pretty cold.
> View attachment 405343


Should be on the mother nature sucks thread


----------



## bikemike

My 3 yr old son loves h
is tools


----------



## 295 tramp

Page two bump
Been snowing here all day 16 above I'll take it.


----------



## bikemike

All your saws suck. Mine are awesome well i guess its cause i own mine. Does that help start a fight? Yeah thats what i thought. Happy Friday


----------



## Icehouse

Daytona truck race on, cold there, back from pg 2


----------



## 295 tramp

I like watching those Mickey Thompson truck rally races and those world rally races. I do a little of that on the back roads of the mine, learning to drift pretty good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

No snow today or tonight but got some coming tomorrow night, maybe some rain mixed in.


----------



## 295 tramp

good morning off to work I go


----------



## Cantdog

Yep...stihl winter here.........snow on the way today...snow/rain tomorrow.....


----------



## bikemike

Icehouse said:


> Daytona truck race on, cold there, back from pg 2


Makes for more action on the track with cold tires


----------



## Welder56

bikemike said:


> All your saws suck. Mine are awesome well i guess its cause i own mine. Does that help start a fight? Yeah thats what i thought. Happy Friday



Mine are better than yours still. LOL two of Em are West German made power houses. And because I am bias


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihls are all betterer n stuffs!!


----------



## bikemike

Welder56 said:


> Mine are better than yours still. LOL two of Em are West German made power houses. And because I am bias


Im not bias dont like fords much, but i like all saws running or not. Il find something to do with em gas bikes drift trikes micro mud motors. If it can make something gas powered i will do it


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihls are all betterer n stuffs!!


Yeah i like my stihls good way to keep my rags from blowing away while using my echos or poulan lol


----------



## bikemike

Ok my poulan sucks 

The fuel and air. Ahhahafrinkin ha


----------



## Icehouse

36° and sunshine in Stihl country


----------



## dancan

Page 2 0h26 wake up call !!!! Slackers .....


----------



## dancan

Today's Stihl cut wood


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Today's Stihl cut wood




Zat your ant fire???


----------



## dancan

LOL , **** no !!
Mary Poppins was circlin ready to give me a backhand to the noggin LOL






Spruce


----------



## Icehouse

dancan said:


> Page 2 0h26 wake up call !!!! Slackers .....


Now that's sunshine in Stihl country


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> LOL , **** no !!
> Mary Poppins was circlin ready to give me a backhand to the noggin LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spruce




Hehehehehe!!!


----------



## tbone75

Slug slide by ! Slug is way to dang busy lately !! This chit just sucks !


----------



## dancan

Slug trainin fer the Olympics LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bottom of page 1 bump, nearly over the edge!


----------



## dancan

Top of page 2 .
Here's a few pics that disappeared after the team Bangladeshi hack .
Jerry came out to give me a hand on a houselot job .
Not a Husky to be seen , except for a case .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Top of page 2 .
> Here's a few pics that disappeared after the team Bangladeshi hack .
> Jerry came out to give me a hand on a houselot job .
> Not a Husky to be seen , except for a case .
> 
> View attachment 406116
> View attachment 406117
> View attachment 406118
> View attachment 406119



That was a real nice day, started out with us seeing 3 - 4 deer on that lot first thing.


----------



## Icehouse

Now the funs over got to clean all that up. Great way to spend the day, nice pics.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got the snow all relocated, just in time to as its been raining now for 2 hours, it will soon all be slush!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl snowing here......they were saying 1-3" last night........I'm say a good honest 8" on the ground now......


----------



## Welder56

half warm out side with all the rain. This is what I've been doing while I can 




Nice pictures. Can't wait for warmer days again. Getting sick of all this ice. Don't mind snow... just the ice haha


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dang ice everywheres, had to spread a lot of crushed sand around to keep from falling down!!


----------



## Welder56

It's crazy out right now. My driveway is a broken wrist waiting to happen.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page two??!!!????? !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Rob! Happens over n over!


----------



## Gypo Logger




----------



## pioneerguy600

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 406387



Sarah in the woods!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Top of page 2 .
> Here's a few pics that disappeared after the team Bangladeshi hack .
> Jerry came out to give me a hand on a houselot job .
> Not a Husky to be seen , except for a case .
> 
> View attachment 406116
> View attachment 406117
> View attachment 406118
> View attachment 406119



The blue beast!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Bump.... 

Blue beast must scare them.


----------



## Welder56

Brrrr... got the long john's on today. Welders gonna keep me warm today


----------



## Cantdog

Hope that worked for you.......warmed up here....up to +10...warm 'nuff to snow.....be starting pretty soon...


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Hope that worked for you.......warmed up here....up to +10...warm 'nuff to snow.....be starting pretty soon...


Don't know here! Haven't even looked! Been out trying to dig out my wood piles! Snow's frozen over and between them. Real pain......!!!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Slug slide by ! Slug is way to dang busy lately !! This chit just sucks !


You can say that again T!!!


----------



## bikemike

Windy out today and cooling fast.


----------



## bikemike

Just ordered a new piston ring for the old poulan pro. Shipping cost is 3 times the price of the parts through jackssmallengine. Came out to $10.33 Compression is getting a little low but still runs good. Hope to have it back together before the Mn gtg.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Started out at -22 this morning but steadily rose to near melting by 5 pm.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Don't know here! Haven't even looked! Been out trying to dig out my wood piles! Snow's frozen over and between them. Real pain......!!!



You need to get that wood piled inside before the snow flies. My little woodhouse holds 3.5 cord but all my firewood piled outside is covered with tarps over 6 mil poly. I usually don`t burn more than what`s in the little woodhouse, safe n dry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Brrrr... got the long john's on today. Welders gonna keep me warm today



You be ok if you`re out of the wind.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> You be ok if you`re out of the wind.


I just dressed so If I did have to go outside it wasn't gonna be terrible LOL but I was comfortable all day with the extra warmth


----------



## Welder56

I love having a bead blaster at work. Cleaned up the 034 muffler. Tig welded some cracks where it bolts on to the cylinder. She's ready for some hi temp paint.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bead blasters are great for cleaning up chainsaw parts!


----------



## Welder56

it's so handy I don't know what I would do without it now. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Yep bead blaster is nice....I have one...it works ok but is a cheep one and the outgoing air clogs the air filter with sand quickly...then blows air/sand out around the gaskets everywhere.....sucks..... but blasts nice. You get what you pay for......now that $$$$ are more prevalent I'd like to find one the same size but way better built...been looking but not found a good replacement yet.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only blasting going on here is by the wind lately, going to be another event today...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only blasting going on here is by the wind lately, going to be another event today...



Yep here too.......not a bit of wind but snowing hard.....


----------



## bikemike

Welder56 said:


> I love having a bead blaster at work. Cleaned up the 034 muffler. Tig welded some cracks where it bolts on to the cylinder. She's ready for some hi temp paint.


Yeah i like those for cleaning the metal pieces out from bearings and also to the carburetor jetting ports and spark plugs


----------



## 295 tramp

Have you guys every used walnut shells in your blasters? I heard that it's easier on aluminum or softer metals


----------



## Welder56

I heard that too. We use glass beads. Pretty safe for most materials. I heard walnuts are good for outside work. As it's safe for the environment . 

Ya dampness is the weakness too a bead blaster. Once it starts clumping, it's f'ed haha.


----------



## Cantdog

Welder56 said:


> I heard that too. We use glass beads. Pretty safe for most materials. I heard walnuts are good for outside work. As it's safe for the environment .
> 
> Ya dampness is the weakness too a bead blaster. Once it starts clumping, it's f'ed haha.




Yep that kills sandblasting too.......even using a tow behind compressor....no dryer plus high humidity and it's Ovah......just burning fuel.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Put your glass bead blast material in a large flat pan, roast it on top of the wood stove, dries it right up!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Crushed walnut shell works good for polishing, not real effective on rust or hard paint, I have used it in aluminum and mag case saws for final cleanup.


----------



## bikemike

Was a nice day today poulan ran good and run about 3/4 gallon through it cutting cookies for wedding center peice slabs ppl on facebook wedding sites are crazy for cookies


----------



## bikemike

Welder56 said:


> I love having a bead blaster at work. Cleaned up the 034 muffler. Tig welded some cracks where it bolts on to the cylinder. She's ready for some hi temp paint.


Post some pics when ur done


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> Was a nice day today poulan ran good and run about 3/4 gallon through it cutting cookies for wedding center peice slabs ppl on facebook wedding sites are crazy for cookies



Nice sawdust pile!


----------



## Welder56

bikemike said:


> Post some pics when ur done


Bead blasted and Two coats of paint.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Bead blasted and Two coats of paint.


 Looks good Colin!


----------



## Welder56

Thanks Jerry . I changed the front cover. Long story short.... I f'ed it. so now it's not a dual port. But still looks good and the paint matched up nice with the OEM paint. was gonna put it on the saw but way to icy and cold to venture to the shed Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Clear n cold again, all the rain from yesterday now froze hard, slip sliding away!!


----------



## bikemike

Welder56 said:


> Bead blasted and Two coats of paint.


Looks nice i se where the the cracks were and you kept the gasket surface true and smooth. Are you pulling the baffle out?


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice sawdust pile!


Yeah 3 sled full of chip went in the fire pit before the pic. Chain was still sharp when i was done but my rakers needed to be filed down a few swipes.it didn't have the cutting depth i was looking for.


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## 295 tramp

page 2 bump -2 and sunny


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got through the day, couldn`t tell how many times I slipped and slid on the ice that is everywhere around here. Spread several tons of crushed sand on driveways and residential roads, once the sand stuck to the ice tire traction improved vastly.!!


----------



## lone wolf

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got through the day, couldn`t tell how many times I slipped and slid on the ice that is everywhere around here. Spread several tons of crushed sand on driveways and residential roads, once the sand stuck to the ice tire traction improved vastly.!!


Try to get studs or screws in your boots for traction.


----------



## pioneerguy600

lone wolf said:


> Try to get studs or screws in your boots for traction.


 I have them in my chainsaw boots but for all other uses they would be too much of a nuisance.


----------



## Cantdog

What you've got as rain/ice we've got as all snow....it's been many years since the snow has been this deep in these parts....like at least 1978-79...my chimney for the cookstove is just barley visible looking straight out an upstairs window. It's located six feet down the roof on a 5 pitch and it's top is two feet above that ridge.... Driving around in my 4wd pickup it is rare that I can see over the snowbanks on the side of the road in protected areas.......at the top of hills or open fields where it can drift....ferget it....they have had to pushed back them with large wheel loaders like the Case 821E that just went up over the mountain by my house.......snowbanks are easily in the 16-20' range in these areas. There is no end in sight yet either....next batch Sun into Mon....then Wed/Thurs...temps staying low. Got a couple saws built for clients but can't test and tune.......haven't seen my test logs for two months and can't get into the woods at all short of snowshoeing........it ain't that necessary....


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are lucky that most of each storm had rain but when that flash freezes then not so lucky with the resulting ice, snow keeps settling so no real deep areas presently. Just a couple of feet generally except where there are drifts and of course snowbanks at driveways and intersections.


----------



## bikemike

Cantdog said:


> What you've got as rain/ice we've got as all snow....it's been many years since the snow has been this deep in these parts....like at least 1978-79...my chimney for the cookstove is just barley visible looking straight out an upstairs window. It's located six feet down the roof on a 5 pitch and it's top is two feet above that ridge.... Driving around in my 4wd pickup it is rare that I can see over the snowbanks on the side of the road in protected areas.......at the top of hills or open fields where it can drift....ferget it....they have had to pushed back them with large wheel loaders like the Case 821E that just went up over the mountain by my house.......snowbanks are easily in the 16-20' range in these areas. There is no end in sight yet either....next batch Sun into Mon....then Wed/Thurs...temps staying low. Got a couple saws built for clients but can't test and tune.......haven't seen my test logs for two months and can't get into the woods at all short of snowshoeing........it ain't that necessary....


Mn use to be like that now i think i have 2 4 inches in my yard.


----------



## bikemike

Did any of you have any issues with this site on friday?


----------



## bikemike

Test run echo leaf blower


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> Did any of you have any issues with this site on friday?



The Site was shut down on Friday. According to Darrin the Host server shut it down.


----------



## 295 tramp

Now I know for sure about my CAD addiction. I actually was having withdrawals symptoms.
The only fix I could get was to piss rev my husky and mow the neighbors tree down.
I feel better now thank you ArboristSite.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Site was shut down on Friday. According to Darrin the Host server shut it down.


I had trouble getting on this morning too......seems better now.....


----------



## dancan

Page 2 rescue Slackers !!!!!

Stihl cut spruce


----------



## pioneerguy600

Built 3 saws today, two are running and ready to cut wood, the 3 rd one is now ready for porting, it will be a sweet runner.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Page 2 rescue Slackers !!!!!
> 
> Stihl cut spruce



Looks to be nice and solid, fairly dry for wood just off the stump.


----------



## Icehouse

TTT everyone have a great day


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' ZZZlackahZZZzzzzz.....finally feeling human again.....off to work to finish the newell, center post nosings/cap and top of stair and balcony nosings on the job so the boys can finish up the ash flooring....kept them waiting the least 3-4 days while I been out......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Lad....
Glad you're doing better.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Built 3 saws today, two are running and ready to cut wood, the 3 rd one is now ready for porting, it will be a sweet runner.




You know the rules jerry, pics or it didn't happen haha


----------



## Welder56

I pretty much took the 034 apart. Swapped out the impulse line. Took the cylinder off. Gonna replace it with one of my spares, After thinking about it overnight. I put it all back together thinking it's probably gonna be fine (which I'm sure it would be fine) but got two cylinders that are pretty much mint. might as well just cuz I want something to do lol. Got a couple little projects on my running saws


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> You know the rules jerry, pics or it didn't happen haha



I used to do that Colin but it slows me down so much I kinda stopped since I have thousands of picts of rebuilds all ready short of picts of porting cylinders, real hard to hold the tools and camera at the same time while grinding..LOL I can take picts of the finished product..LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> I pretty much took the 034 apart. Swapped out the impulse line. Took the cylinder off. Gonna replace it with one of my spares, After thinking about it overnight. I put it all back together thinking it's probably gonna be fine (which I'm sure it would be fine) but got two cylinders that are pretty much mint. might as well just cuz I want something to do lol. Got a couple little projects on my running saws



I knew that saw needed an impulse line, was just a quick fix done on it one day to get it out for a cutting job. The P&C seemed fine and made good power so I never pulled that one off but if you have a better one ,why not..LOL
I have the same saw but its a ported 036 PRO, no difference really from an 034 Super but once ported these saws become a bigger saw powerwise in a nice lighter more nimble frame. I must find you a front handle, just need to move 50 or so saws and 3 - 4 boxes of parts, there is one there, well several there someplace....LOL


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> I knew that saw needed an impulse line, was just a quick fix done on it one day to get it out for a cutting job. The P&C seemed fine and made good power so I never pulled that one off but if you have a better one ,why not..LOL
> I have the same saw but its a ported 036 PRO, no difference really from an 034 Super but once ported these saws become a bigger saw powerwise in a nice lighter more nimble frame. I must find you a front handle, just need to move 50 or so saws and 3 - 4 boxes of parts, there is one there, well several there someplace....LOL



LOL I was thinking finished product for the pics haha. I wouldn't be that hard on ya to expect you to have three hands LOL. the piston looks great. Still machine marks on it but the cylinder had some pretty Groved marks on the exhaust port side. I was gonna use and hope for the best but it ain't hard to swap a cylinder in there. have to take my verniers out and check what diameter the bore is Before I replace. no worries about the handle. Take your time man  I'm not a Russian LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok, see what I can do on completed and under way picts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

These two are complete and run in,tuned.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This one is still under construction,


----------



## Welder56

Looks awesome man!

I got the cylinder swapped out. since it was a 46mm I replaced it with the same diameter (since I dont have a piston to replace it). Unfortunately I only had an open port cylinder  oh well

Here's a couple pics




Here it is all put back together


----------



## pioneerguy600

On the one still needing to be put together I was taking port timing from several older 026 cylinders, some were the very early cylinders without decomps. This is how I self teach myself about porting and numbers, besides its fun! This one is getting a OEM 44.7 set for a MS260 with the port timing changed to come close to the older non decomp cylinders, base shaved and squish set to .019.


----------



## dancan

Yup , them saws work well


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see a Sasquatch with an orange hat in behind them trees, better not get him riled up....LOL


----------



## dancan

Well I sure the hell wasn't gonna poke him with a sharp stick LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well I sure the hell wasn't gonna poke him with a sharp stick LOL



LOL, might go ape chit on ya...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL, might go ape chit on ya...



Yep.......Ape chit's bad chit.....don't want that.... 'specially if he has a ported OH 26 in his mitts.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Left turn Clyde!


----------



## 295 tramp

17 days until spring !
I love the fresh smell of spring. It's time for some color instead of grey and white.
Heck I can't wait to mow grass. I have a large pile of oak to cut up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow stopped and now all relocated, woodbox full and Stihl cut wood keeping the inside nice n warm, just a tad over 80 right now, open a couple of windows and I can fix that...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZzzzzzzzlackahZZZzzzzzzz!!!!!!!


----------



## 295 tramp

+24  snowing cajebas 2-5" blizzard warnings to the south west


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-tool-other/b...aws/594628552?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Page 2 Slackers !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-tool-other/b...aws/594628552?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Page 2 Slackers !!!!



Thought John would`ve been all over them the last time you posted that duo....LOL


----------



## dancan

That poor guy has been trying to sell them for the last 6 months ..... Maybe he should reword his ad ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> That poor guy has been trying to sell them for the last 6 months ..... Maybe he should reword his ad ???



The funny thing is that those two saws would make a homeowner firewood cutter a fine chainsaw that would last an individual many many years, just so few people know much about saws. Easier for most to buy a disposable Poolin.


----------



## 295 tramp

It's brutal out here tonight -35 windchill and I'm out in the middle of it working on a komutso shovel.


----------



## pioneerguy600

295 tramp said:


> It's brutal out here tonight -35 windchill and I'm out in the middle of it working on a komutso shovel.



That sucks! Machines always breakdown in the worst weather.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a little snow overnight and on into this morning, but expected to warm up a little and turn to rain.


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> Built 3 saws today, two are running and ready to cut wood, the 3 rd one is now ready for porting, it will be a sweet runner.


What saw are you port out? Old or new saw


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> What saw are you port out? Old or new saw



Currently rebuilding and porting seven Stihl 026`s like the ones I posted picts of on previous page, post number 122976 and 122977.


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> Currently rebuilding and porting seven Stihl 026`s like the ones I posted picts of on previous page, post number 122976 and 122977.


Cool cool. Il need to get me a piston ring for my by mid summer


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Currently rebuilding and porting seven Stihl 026`s like the ones I posted picts of on previous page, post number 122976 and 122977.


Got a few 026 parts. Got a pretty decent mahle cylinder and pretty decent rear handle if your in need Jerry. You know your always welcome to the parts I have left.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Got a few 026 parts. Got a pretty decent mahle cylinder and pretty decent rear handle if your in need Jerry. You know your always welcome to the parts I have left.



Thanks Colin, I haven`t gone through all of them yet to see what all I need for them. They came to me as complete saws but only 3 of the seven were running , the other ones all turn over nice and have good compression but I won`t really know til I take them apart and clean every part. I replace all the rubber AV mounts and air filters and rebuild/kit the carbs. The rest depends on what kind of condition each part is in.


----------



## bikemike

Welder56 said:


> Got a few 026 parts. Got a pretty decent mahle cylinder and pretty decent rear handle if your in need Jerry. You know your always welcome to the parts I have left.


How much are you asking for the rear handle trigger cover and air filter cover. As you can see i need them


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Colin, I haven`t gone through all of them yet to see what all I need for them. They came to me as complete saws but only 3 of the seven were running , the other ones all turn over nice and have good compression but I won`t really know til I take them apart and clean every part. I replace all the rubber AV mounts and air filters and rebuild/kit the carbs. The rest depends on what kind of condition each part is in.



Sweet! Sounds like some awesome projects. Especially in the winter. It sucks I have to work outside in the frigid cold haha. Usually start off strong but end up not being able to feel my finger tips LOL. 

Just thought I would let ya know I have a couple parts (in pretty good shape) if ya need them. Not a lot Of them, but a few  I'm sure you have WAY more spare parts then me anyways LOL.


----------



## Welder56

bikemike said:


> How much are you asking for the rear handle trigger cover and air filter cover. As you can see i need themView attachment 408846


LOL that's some fine woodworking skills there. Not really looking to sell them honestly. I don't mind giving Jerry the parts as he lives close to me. I know he can return the favour if I'm in need.


----------



## bikemike

Welder56 said:


> LOL that's some fine woodworking skills there. Not really looking to sell them honestly. I don't mind giving Jerry the parts as he lives close to me. I know one day he can return the favour if I'm in need.


Thanks. Its the 2×4 get me by. Had to test run my saw


----------



## Welder56

Sorry I can't help you out tho. I don't know if I have that throttle linkage cover anyways. I don't have the air filter cover For sure. Just a cylinder, crank, piston (all the goodies with the piston), rear handle and cylinder cover.

Ya you should use that anyways. Cut the hole for the safety throttle and put a self taper through the bottom to hold it haha


----------



## bikemike

Welder56 said:


> Sorry I can't help you out tho. I don't know if I have that throttle linkage cover anyways. I don't have the air filter cover For sure. Just a cylinder, crank, piston (all the goodies with the piston), rear handle and cylinder cover.
> 
> Ya you should use that anyways. Cut the hole for the safety throttle and put a self taper through the bottom to hold it haha



I have thought about building a nice top grip with oak elm or apple. It wood set it apart from other saws for sure


----------



## Welder56

Hey well if you have enough talent to make a 2X4 look that nice then imagine how cool it would look if you put the effort in With a nice piece of wood.


----------



## Icehouse

Nice night moon and stars shining, now back to front of the bus, sleep tite


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mild temps is starting to melt the snow/ice pack, water running out from under the snowbanks.


----------



## bikemike

Was ready to go to work on site helping pour foundations. I was told not to so i might go do some cutting today or take down my silver maple that woodpeckers damn near killed off. Any of you know any way to keep those birds away without using them as target practice


----------



## Welder56

I'm loving this cooler, but warmer than it was temps. Great for working anyways


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Colin, I haven`t gone through all of them yet taysition each part is in.


You're the best my Friend!
Miss you guys! Flu came back again few days ago trying to fight the snow! We had that weather yesterday for awhile but today back to the same old pattern! 
Ruthann taking me to Drs. at 11:30. Having trouble breathing! Sticky stuff and infection down in bronchial tubes! Wood stove is keeping it dried out and no matter how much water I keep on the stove doesn't help. Rough.....


----------



## cheeves

bikemike said:


> Was ready to go to work on site helping pour foundations. I was told not to so i might go do some cutting today or take down my silver maple that woodpeckers damn near killed off. Any of you know any way to keep those birds away without using them as target practice[ar/QUOTE]
> Fake owl. Cayenne and Garlic spray! But not really possible! Maybe firecrackers.....


----------



## cheeves

Computers as screwed up as I am!


----------



## bikemike

Good call i like bottle rockets


----------



## bikemike

Please dont be jealous i feel like my dog. She gets the big couch


----------



## Icehouse

Another sunny day, 43° in the sun, that's where I'm going, back to the front of the bus, page one, take care all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> You're the best my Friend!
> Miss you guys! Flu came back again few days ago trying to fight the snow! We had that weather yesterday for awhile but today back to the same old pattern!
> Ruthann taking me to Drs. at 11:30. Having trouble breathing! Sticky stuff and infection down in bronchial tubes! Wood stove is keeping it dried out and no matter how much water I keep on the stove doesn't help. Rough.....



Really sorry to hear that Bobby, was hoping you were well on your way to being back to old self. Heads up though, winter is on its way out! Hope you can kick it to the curb.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stephen C. said:


> I think we have focusing on the wrong border. Who cares if a million Mexicans run across every month, they ain't bothering me any, but good grief we need to put up a fence and keep this cold air in Canada where it belongs, it isn't supposed to be like this in Central Michigan.
> 
> It is 24 degrees warmer than it was a week ago, but it is still just crazy.
> 
> View attachment 408966



Yer water freeze up yet? Nice weather to be at the beach, -4F is light shirt weather, T shirt if in the sun, no wind....


----------



## Icehouse

Just saw a picture on the news of Interstate 65 in Kentucky what a mess, real sorry for the folks in that area. Literally thousands of semi's parked on the roadway with snow on them like they had been sitting there for awhile. Seems like in recent years the east has been getting hammered while the west is going without ample moisture.


----------



## bikemike

Icehouse said:


> Just saw a picture on the news of Interstate 65 in Kentucky what a mess, real sorry for the folks in that area. Literally thousands of semi's parked on the roadway with snow on them like they had been sitting there for awhile. Seems like in recent years the east has been getting hammered while the west is going without ample moisture.


Yeah i wish we would get hammered with snow like mn use to get


----------



## Welder56

Im to the point where I can't wait till the ice goes away. I don't mind the snow... but the ice.... Holy it just has to f off anytime. 

Daughter puked all over me tonight.... sour milk smell and everything.... jealous??? man it was nasty


----------



## Cantdog

Welder56 said:


> Im to the point where I can't wait till the ice goes away. I don't mind the snow... but the ice.... Holy it just has to f off anytime.
> 
> Daughter puked all over me tonight.... sour milk smell and everything.... jealous??? man it was nasty




Well.......when your little daughter pukes on you...... it's admittedly poor.......but........no where near as poor as when a buddy pukes on you.....something about the genetic bond that changes things......like diaper stuff......


----------



## Welder56

Cantdog said:


> Well.......when your little daughter pukes on you...... it's admittedly poor.......but........no where near as poor as when a buddy pukes on you.....something about the genetic bond that changes things......like diaper stuff......



Laughed out loud on that one. I'm Mr.mom tonight. So no help at home either


----------



## bikemike

Welder56 said:


> Laughed out loud on that one. I'm Mr.mom tonight. So no help at home either


I know how that goes i have 7 kids 2 of them Are not in my custody and wish they were


----------



## Icehouse

Welder56 said:


> Im to the point where I can't wait till the ice goes away. I don't mind the snow... but the ice.... Holy it just has to f off anytime.
> 
> Daughter puked all over me tonight.... sour milk smell and everything.... jealous??? man it was nasty


The ice has melted from the driveway to I can walk to my pickup on dirt feels good to not worry about falling on my butt.


----------



## bikemike

If you had to get rid of all your saws except for 1 saw what would you keep?


----------



## Welder56

Icehouse said:


> The ice has melted from the driveway to I can walk to my pickup on dirt feels good to not worry about falling on my butt.



Can't wait till I can say the same man. Bragger.....


----------



## Icehouse

bikemike said:


> If you had to get rid of all your saws except for 1 saw what would you keep?


Probably one of my 361 Stihls, but please don't make me decide.


----------



## dancan

bikemike said:


> If you had to get rid of all your saws except for 1 saw what would you keep?



That's crazy talk ,,,, 1 saw .... You got Husqvosis of the brain ?????


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> If you had to get rid of all your saws except for 1 saw what would you keep?


----------



## bikemike

Dont worry i dont know what i would keep


----------



## Icehouse

Time for the coffee shop and maybe a breakfast sandwich


----------



## bikemike

Mmmm coffee gotta love it


----------



## Welder56

Yup, I always say I'm on a coffee and cigarette diet.


----------



## Welder56

Nice "wing" ya got there! jealous... cr cut me off a couple years ago.. Wrote my cbr off...


----------



## Deleted member 83629

spring is around the corner here im ready for mud season.
still 12+ inches of snow on the ground though


----------



## Icehouse

Welder56 said:


> Yup, I always say I'm on a coffee and cigarette diet.


I used to do that for 39 yrs, now just coffee diet


----------



## dancan

jakewells said:


> spring is around the corner here im ready for mud season.
> still 12+ inches of snow on the ground though
> View attachment 409261


Can't "like" that. ..... Unless you send it up here LOL


----------



## Icehouse

Unclemoustache finally had his baby boy called him Ivar, mommy and daddy doing fine, Baby doing great


----------



## bikemike

A nice 36 degree day the Facebook wedding ppl wanted 160 more slabs wedding center pieces. So i get to break inn my new piston ring on the poulan and spread saw dust under my pine to soak up the mud. Loved it


----------



## dancan

Good deal for any of you Husky lovers out there !!!

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-othe...ationFlag=true

Works like any of the previous models , fantastic piece of plastic , great to look at , sets there and does nothing , Elux couldn't even get the suck function to work .
Useless .


----------



## dancan

Huskee convention going on ?
Shyte , page 3 , what a bunch .... Slackers !


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL,..real slack!!


----------



## Icehouse

What's a Slacker?


----------



## 295 tramp

30* today 40s all thru next week bring on the melt
Steak on the barbi tonight


----------



## dancan

Icehouse said:


> What's a Slacker?



They kinda look like this as the world is passing by .


----------



## Welder56

Daughters sickness passed on to me. Holy I was down and out. Starting to feel better. Still not 100% but good enough I can use my phone LOL. going to bed now


----------



## Icehouse

dancan said:


> They kinda look like this as the world is passing by .


That reminds me of myself after a long day on AS, just plain tuckered out, nap time


----------



## pioneerguy600

Found a lost American yesterday, spent a very enjoyable afternoon having a few beers and re telling old stories of years gone by!


----------



## Icehouse

I'm afraid we have many lost Americans these days but they're still digging and trying. The years are flying by got to slow them down best we can, reliving the past is a sure fire way of making the best of all worlds.


----------



## dancan

Page 2 Alert !!!!!

Lost Mericans LOL
We used the universal translator and had no communication issues at all LOL











It was a great afternoon but just too dam short so I guess we were a bunch of slackers yesterday LOL

We didn't slack today , cut a few trees with an Oh26


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a very nice day to be out cutting and winching wood!


----------



## Welder56

Was a beautiful day today. Too bad everyone in the household was sick As a dog. 

Pics look great and looks like you guys had some fun!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Was a beautiful day today. Too bad everyone in the household was sick As a dog.
> 
> Pics look great and looks like you guys had some fun!



Was very sorry to hear you and yours had a bout of the flu bug, usually short lived but plain miserable just the same.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was very sorry to hear you and yours had a bout of the flu bug, usually short lived but plain miserable just the same.




Thanks! We are all surviving. your right though, seems like everyone is back to their self again. Very short lived But was awful to live through LOL.


----------



## Icehouse

Good grief it's 54° out, daylight savings time sure warmed things up.


----------



## dancan

Collin one of these weekends you're gonna have to come over here and get some sawtime , I'm sure we can find a tree or two for you


----------



## dancan

The hard water haul road .







And in that pic I see a spruce tree that I gotta take down


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> Collin one of these weekends you're gonna have to come over here and get some sawtime , I'm sure we can find a tree or two for you



Dan I would love to get out with you guys. Got an arsenal I need to try out. If you guys know your going out someday, give me a heads up and I'll inform the general that I'll be gone for the day


----------



## dancan

Deal !
Not much left on this piece but when the snow settles a bit we'll flash up the Bota and go find some leaners , we found plenty but gots to talk to the owner of those ones but I'm sure we'll find some regardless


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> Deal !
> Not much left on this piece but when the snow settles a bit we'll flash up the Bota and go find some leaners , we found plenty but gots to talk to the owner of those ones but I'm sure we'll find some regardless



Awesome man! Looking forward to logging some hours on the saws. Also really looking forward to learning lots.

just let me know anytime. with the kids these days I just need a few days notice and I should be good to go.


----------



## 295 tramp

page 2 bump
44* today it's melting, melting away.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cool morning, just -10 out there,should be a good day.


----------



## Icehouse

A little warmer this morning, Suns out really nice. Back from pg. 2, good day to all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ice on the ground melted a bit more today but that means things will be slippery again very soon, freeze up just after the sun sets.


----------



## dancan

Stihl cut wood .


----------



## dancan

More Stihl cut wood .


----------



## dancan

Jerry making some Stihl cut wood


----------



## Welder56

Pics look good Dan! Got another stihl in the works right now..... should have er on the weekend.... last saw I buy I swear, its just to good to pass up. The general might be mad.... but she probably won't know about it.....


----------



## dancan

You have to learn the shell game , now you see it , now you don't , oh look , it's the one I always had , see it's white and orange .... LOL


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> You have to learn the shell game , now you see it , now you don't , oh look , it's the one I always had , see it's white and orange .... LOL



HAHA! I'm learning for sure. She wouldn't know the difference in the saws anyways so it's all good. It's just a matter of buying it and getting it to the shed (man land). Love the shell game though


----------



## dancan

The pics are from a few years ago , I had them on the site but they got lost in the Red X Bangladeshi hack .
I've got a bunch , I'll slip some in from time to time when the site goes to the Huskies LOL


----------



## Welder56

Lol good thinking. Gotta keep the husqvillans at bay. Their great pics Though. keep Em coming


----------



## dancan

I knew I saved a screen shot .


----------



## dancan

Last one for tonight , Jerry's old truck , not a Huskee to be seen LOL


----------



## dancan

Page 2 Alert !!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Page 2 Alert !!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 410495



Better than in the landfill!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only -7 this morning, roads are salted and getting close to bare asphalt again.


----------



## Welder56

What a beautiful afternoon! Used our jib loader for about three hours today. Was great to work outside


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like the days when the temps are above freezing, ice n snow is starting to disappear!


----------



## dancan

45*Merican and rain tomorrow


----------



## dancan

SD115 straightening out a mess


----------



## dancan

Funny part is I can tell you the day that was taken without lookin at the timestamp .




Wasn't pretty wood but some was pre split LOL 
Jerry cut a load for a friend , I struggled just to give him a hand to load , it was one of them dark days for me because mobility wasn't happening very well for me , struggle and lots of pain , Remembrance Day 2013 .







It was a dark day for me with the doubt in my mind that I might not be able to get back to where I was .
But ,,,,,,, Now .






Not perfect but you'll never hear any complaints from me , ever .


----------



## Welder56

Wow! Glad that's in the past I'm sure. its nice to hear its behind you and your grateful for what you have


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun was out all day!!!


----------



## Icehouse

dancan said:


> Funny part is I can tell you the day that was taken without lookin at the timestamp .
> 
> View attachment 410783
> 
> 
> Wasn't pretty wood but some was pre split LOL
> Jerry cut a load for a friend , I struggled just to give him a hand to load , it was one of them dark days for me because mobility wasn't happening very well for me , struggle and lots of pain , Remembrance Day 2013 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a dark day for me with the doubt in my mind that I might not be able to get back to where I was .
> But ,,,,,,, Now .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not perfect but you'll never hear any complaints from me , ever .


Looks like a mobile hardware store


----------



## 295 tramp

You have a built in barometer. I'm glad you made it through to saw another day.
Mid 40s today and cloudy, snows a going


----------



## Icehouse

47° mud was soft this morning, no freezing, gentle rain but cold, may be the beginning of the end, winter may be going.


----------



## Cantdog

Icehouse said:


> 47° mud was soft this morning, no freezing, gentle rain but cold, may be the beginning of the end, winter may be going.


Yep same here but 51 sunny and windy.......nice yesterday too......snow this weekend they saying......


----------



## dancan

295 tramp said:


> You have a built in barometer. I'm glad you made it through to saw another day.
> Mid 40s today and cloudy, snows a going



I think that barometer thing is over rated , I can't predict shyte cause it don't change with the weather .

In a nutshell , I was clearing a house lot , jumped and lost traction got my foot jambed between a rock and a root or 2 rocks when I fell , foot was pointing in a direction that I wasn't , cut a crutch and got to my car about 700 yards away , drove 15 minutes to my brother's house , he took me down to emerge , I got rushed to the head of the line , didn't even have to take a number LOL , they didn't believe me when I told then the pain wasn't that bad so they juiced me up anyway .
I stayed in for 2 weeks for 3 sets of surgery because they couldn't set everything at once , they sucked , worst pain I ever felt was surgery #2 , nothig the gave me made the pain go away for 2 days , at least I got a semi private room for free .
The recovery road was long but I was getting pretty mobile by the following summer till they found I had broke some hardware and a pin shifted between the joint which was causing some "slight" discomfort so back in I go for some hardware removal , got a semi private room again for free and got laid up yet one more time for about 4 months just to start all over again .
Lots of physio therapy , being broke , self employed and the need for heat has got me to the mobility I have now and you can ask Jerry , I can get by pretty good now and maybe better than some with no disability .
The surgeries sucked , there were a lot of times that the pain meds did not much of anything and looking back a lot of days that were just grey even though the sun was shining , but , I wouldn't trade it for nothing because I sure learned a lot .
I have to thank Jerry for getting me a place to cut some wood and dropping off a load or two when I wasn't quite ready to do it myself and to the rest of the guys here that put up with my tales of woe as I went through those grey days .
My surgeon figured I'd be in for an ankle fusion , I thanked him for the good work he did just before Christmas past and told him he'd only see me if I needed the other leg fixed LOL
WCB has rated me 5% disabled , the surgeon said that an amputation at the ankle would rate about 7% on their scale .
You'll never see me throw in the towel and while I tell them how bad it is I'll never let them know how good it is


----------



## dancan

Oh , BTW , I can't run anymore , or yet , just not sure ,,,,,,, Yet .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I think that barometer thing is over rated , I can't predict shyte cause it don't change with the weather .
> 
> In a nutshell , I was clearing a house lot , jumped and lost traction got my foot jambed between a rock and a root or 2 rocks when I fell , foot was pointing in a direction that I wasn't , cut a crutch and got to my car about 700 yards away , drove 15 minutes to my brother's house , he took me down to emerge , I got rushed to the head of the line , didn't even have to take a number LOL , they didn't believe me when I told then the pain wasn't that bad so they juiced me up anyway .
> I stayed in for 2 weeks for 3 sets of surgery because they couldn't set everything at once , they sucked , worst pain I ever felt was surgery #2 , nothig the gave me made the pain go away for 2 days , at least I got a semi private room for free .
> The recovery road was long but I was getting pretty mobile by the following summer till they found I had broke some hardware and a pin shifted between the joint which was causing some "slight" discomfort so back in I go for some hardware removal , got a semi private room again for free and got laid up yet one more time for about 4 months just to start all over again .
> Lots of physio therapy , being broke , self employed and the need for heat has got me to the mobility I have now and you can ask Jerry , I can get by pretty good now and maybe better than some with no disability .
> The surgeries sucked , there were a lot of times that the pain meds did not much of anything and looking back a lot of days that were just grey even though the sun was shining , but , I wouldn't trade it for nothing because I sure learned a lot .
> I have to thank Jerry for getting me a place to cut some wood and dropping off a load or two when I wasn't quite ready to do it myself and to the rest of the guys here that put up with my tales of woe as I went through those grey days .
> My surgeon figured I'd be in for an ankle fusion , I thanked him for the good work he did just before Christmas past and told him he'd only see me if I needed the other leg fixed LOL
> WCB has rated me 5% disabled , the surgeon said that an amputation at the ankle would rate about 7% on their scale .
> You'll never see me throw in the towel and while I tell them how bad it is I'll never let them know how good it is



I can second any part of this post, Dan is one tough cookie!!!


----------



## dancan

Nah , just stubborn or stupid , not sure which LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

It`s a mindset, difficult to envision what a person is capable of when one sets their mind to do it.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Nah , just stubborn or stupid , not sure which LOL





That's probably just what your ancestors said......but they remained either way.....


----------



## Cantdog

SSSslackahs Stihl SSslackin' I see.......lunch bump......chicken soup that I made last night.....mmmmmmmm.....good lunch!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> SSSslackahs Stihl SSslackin' I see.......lunch bump......chicken soup that I made last night.....mmmmmmmm.....good lunch!!!


I am gonna have some chicken salad Ron made fer lunch ! Good stuff ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Welder56

worked through my lunch break on this. Cleaned the aluminum transfer off and bead blasted. Had the machinist make a plug on the bottom of the cylinder (so I wouldn't blast inside). Wish I took before pictures. But non the less


----------



## Welder56

Went from the worst looking cylinder (rust,dirt , and oil stains) too looking like a new one


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bead blasting really cleans them just like new, looks great.


----------



## Welder56

Thanks! Was the best cleaning I've done of a cylinder (the bore) . Took me 15 mins. And I figured it could be wrote off. I'm glad I took the time to clean it. Gonna make a good OEM runner for my next saw. Gave me some confidence for the next ones


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> SSSslackahs Stihl SSslackin' I see.......lunch bump......chicken soup that I made last night.....mmmmmmmm.....good lunch!!!



You use that fine Colonel's chicken in the soup ????


----------



## Welder56

wish I was eating some home made chicken soup to warm me up. God its bitter out there


----------



## dancan

Yup , just brought in some Stihl cut wood , I found that Whiskey works good for a quick warm up then the furnace takes over .


----------



## Welder56

I'm a whisky fan as well. What's your poison? I personally like wisers.


----------



## dancan

Tonight was Alberta premium Dark Horse .


----------



## Welder56

A fellow Co worker drinks that as well. 
Tonight I just drank Pepsi. LOL but didn't feel like having a shot of tequila or vodka.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> You use that fine Colonel's chicken in the soup ????




I'd haveta say..........no.....was in total control of the cooking........from the roasting to the boil off and chickin pickin......no Kentucky Funky Chicken involved.......


----------



## dancan

Poor misunderstood chickens .........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cold again but sunny, no melting today.


----------



## Stihl 041S

S
L
O
W


T
O
D
A
Y


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slacckkeerrs, Ron is driving so he`s excused!!


----------



## dancan

Husuckskee busy in here I see .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Husuckskee busy in here I see .


Well sandblasting chicken salad!!!!

Page Deux!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very nice here, sun out bright and near thawing, calm before the storm!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cold again but sunny, no melting today.


Hi Jerry!!
Slow cold rain, dreary, but snow melt! Melt been going on now for a few days. By the forecast snow should be gone by weeks end! Thank God! Had snow right up to the top of this bay window!! Too much for us "Flatlanders!"
Needed snow shoes this winter to get out to the wood!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Hi Jerry!!
> Slow cold rain, dreary, but snow melt! Melt been going on now for a few days. By the forecast snow should be gone by weeks end! Thank God! Had snow right up to the top of this bay window!! Too much for us "Flatlanders!"
> Needed snow shoes this winter to get out to the wood!!!



Yes Bobby, we had too much snow and cold here as well. I only had 8' in front of my place, have had 12' a few years back. It has dropped about 3' this past week but we have more coming. My BIL had just over 13' at his place, needed a front end loader to clear his driveway, estimated 6-9 tandem truckloads to clear 100' of driveway. We had 2 rains during the snow fall periods, that helped keep the total snow fall down somewhat, the rain flash froze though so each time we ended up with 3-4" of ice on top of the new snow.


----------



## dancan

3 fine German survival tools


----------



## Welder56

Love the heiny beer. add my vw golf and we could say "yah yah yah" LOL

Added another fine German saw to the line up today. Gonna get the colin clean treatment and repair


----------



## dancan

The little tree that Jerry tipped ovah with the Oh26 last weekend .
He got it down before I could turn around and get a pic of it comin' at me LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> The little tree that Jerry tipped ovah with the Oh26 last weekend .
> He got it down before I could turn around and get a pic of it comin' at me LOL



The old adage applies here, Ya snooze,ya loose....LOL


----------



## dancan

LOL , I'm still surprised at how much wood we got down in a few hours , some good logs to saw up as well .
Way more than I thot .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> LOL , I'm still surprised at how much wood we got down in a few hours , some good logs to saw up as well .
> Way more than I thot .



You would really be surprised at what we could drop in a real nice ridge of standing spruce. My Fil would say he had a good day if he got 200 trees down, limed and cut to length in a day.


----------



## dancan

Slack in here , page 2 again , must be huskeez tune up daze .


----------



## Welder56

Windy out there right now. I see some new snow on the ground  



pioneerguy600 said:


> You would really be surprised at what we could drop in a real nice ridge of standing spruce. My Fil would say he had a good day if he got 200 trees down, limed and cut to length in a day.



Ya I believe that. If you were getting paid by the amount you got cut, you would work your ass off haha


----------



## dancan

I hope that this snow blows inland ...


----------



## 295 tramp

Geez fellows I hate to even say what weather were having.
50 s yesterday 60s today with full sun.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Relocated 16-24" of snow that covered my driveway, doorstep and all the pathways, had to truck some of this snow away.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I hope that this snow blows inland ...



Bet you had some to blow out of your driveway!


----------



## tbone75

Slug slide by !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slug slide by !


----------



## Welder56




----------



## Cantdog

Evening All........St Pattys day after tomerrah!!!! Good day for green cans!!!!


----------



## fearofpavement

dancan said:


> 3 fine German survival tools


Which of these three does not belong?
Umm, that would be the beer which is brewed by a Dutch company. Not sure where the gloves originate...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Evening All........St Pattys day after tomerrah!!!! Good day for green cans!!!!



Keiths is green enough for me!


----------



## 295 tramp

It warmed up to 70 yesterday but it's gonna dump back into to 30s possibly ice or rain today.


----------



## dancan

Hucksavarna Martha Stewart home decorating channel , Page 2 !!!!!!

Beer is Euro , saw is Euro , gloves is free from a Euro company , all 3 same 
Hmmm , Swede beer ???? I got nothin .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I got this, Poulan PRO,


----------



## dancan

You're gonna have a whole class of new friends LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can`t find a bar n chain for it or where to put the bar oil??


----------



## dancan

Used diesel engine oil is best , 16:1 .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Used diesel engine oil is best , 16:1 .



Welp,..I might just have to dump the oil all over it to act as a protection from rust...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bottom of Page 2??!!???!!!

Say it ain't so!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Seeing a lot of page two these days!


----------



## Welder56

Another sh!t storm coming tomorrow ricky  

Too bad because I could have picked up my new truck tomorrow. Snows messing me up here


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> Hucksavarna Martha Stewart home decorating channel , Page 2 !!!!!!
> 
> Beer is Euro , saw is Euro , gloves is free from a Euro company , all 3 same
> Hmmm , Swede beer ???? I got nothin .



Agreed. We don't need to knick pick haha. I have 2 beers left in the fridge. Wife drinks Em on me haha


----------



## dancan

Schitt storm from the Gulf of Maine on the way , I got my storm chips , storm beer and storm Stihl cut wood all at arms reach so I'm ready 

Top of page 2 BTW slackers !!!!!

What kind of truck ?


----------



## Welder56

2014 chev silverado  nice driving truck for sure.


----------



## dancan

Page 2 wakeup !!!
Looks like Jerry's gonna be runnin' the Poolan Pro today .


----------



## Cantdog

Good luck with that snow thrower Jerry........dayum wind blew all my snow away.....last I saw of it......it was headed East....enjoy...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Good luck with that snow thrower Jerry........dayum wind blew all my snow away.....last I saw of it......it was headed East....enjoy...



Yeap, all your snow has arrived here, been settling in at a rate of 2" per hr, just drifting and filling up the channel that was my driveway. Banks were 6 - 8' on either side, be a lot of snow when she fills in level....LOL My BIL had 14' in his yard, had Kenny run the Hough over and relocate a good bit of it before this storm, will likely need him back after this one is over.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow still coming strong,




















Snow is about 4' higher than the window ledge currently and still building up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> 2014 chev silverado  nice driving truck for sure.



Nice, easier getting around with a higher ground clearance this winter....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jerry!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry!!!!!!



Hey uncle Rob,...I be out fighting snow!!


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice, easier getting around with a higher ground clearance this winter....LOL


For sure. What a brutal day it was today. Drive into work this morning ducked... driving home wasn't so bad though. Lots of snow that's for sure


----------



## pioneerguy600

Roads were especially snow covered today, drifting and whiteout conditions made going tough.I seen the only county plow at 3:30 this afternoon.


----------



## Welder56

Here's my driveway. Crapo picture but look how the bank is taller than my crv haha


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yikes, you have some snow also, banks are 11' or more here right now but with this wind they may be lower by morning.


----------



## Icehouse

Sorry you guys have all that snow ours is about gone at this elevation in fact mud is starting to dry. Lots of posts today, middle of pg 2, this will put it back where it belongs. Good luck with your snow banks


----------



## dancan

Yup , that was a 20'' to 30'' snow event not including drifts .
Looks like Jerry bought his Poolan Pro just in time .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,...the Poulan PRO tossed it all yesterday, 3 hrs worth of mostly blowing snow away. Radio reports this morning claiming we got 83 cm of snow, that`s a lot more than the 30 they had forecasted for. Hammonds Plains got 93 cm and so did the airport. I bet Amherst and Sackville got even more.


----------



## 295 tramp

I just don't know what to say fellows try to stay warm and do shifts on cleaning the roofs. Man that's a lot of snow is that normal or record? 33 right now with a high of 50 today.
You watch just when we think here comes spring, we'll get a foot or more snow before it's all said and done.
Again fellows hunker down and stay warm.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very easy to stay warm with plenty of dry Stihl cut wood for the stove. I need to relocate some more snow before Saturday, it`s calling for some rain, that will soak this snow and make it real heavy, then freeze back to ice again.


----------



## Icehouse

45° today with a nothing sky looks like its going to do nothing


----------



## Stihl 041S

Wasnt on page 1,2 or 3.....


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> Wasnt on page 1,2 or 3.....


What page was it Rob, we should all hang our heads. Rob how you been?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> What page was it Rob, we should all hang our heads. Rob how you been?


The next page. 4
I been well enough. And you?


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> The next page. 4
> I been well enough. And you?


Doing fine just need a little more get up and go, then I'd be perfect. Have a good night.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Doing fine just need a little more get up and go, then I'd be perfect. Have a good night.


Yeah. 
Sort of lost the Yee in my Yee Haa.....


----------



## 295 tramp

10* cloudy possibly 40s today.
finished the 084 yesterday haven't had a chance to put it in some wood yet.
just idling on the stand and smelling that blue smoke, well let just say I was pretty emotional
seeing that beast fire up.


----------



## Stihl 041S

295 tramp said:


> 10* cloudy possibly 40s today.
> finished the 084 yesterday haven't had a chance to put it in some wood yet.
> just idling on the stand and smelling that blue smoke, well let just say I was pretty emotional
> seeing that beast fire up.


084s be very Kool. I pick one of mine up in 2 weeks.


----------



## Welder56

Been a crazy few days. Lots of snow. Been busy at work fixing all the broken snow gear. Picked up the silverado yesterday . sons b day party was today. Had about 12 little people in the house. It was loud and crazy. But the little fella had fun, which was all that mattered


----------



## Stihl 041S

Welder56 said:


> Been a crazy few days. Lots of snow. Been busy at work fixing all the broken snow gear. Picked up the silverado yesterday . sons b day party was today. Had about 12 little people in the house. It was loud and crazy. But the little fella had fun, which was all that mattered



Little kids happy and all is right with the world.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Shirt sleeve weather today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Shirt sleeve weather today.



Was yesterday to Unc, sun was out and up around +3, I was working outside with just jeans and Tee shirt for a couple of hours.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was yesterday to Unc, sun was out and up around +3, I was working outside with just jeans and Tee shirt for a couple of hours.


It is nice for a change. 

Hey Jerry Ol Buddy!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> It is nice for a change.
> 
> Hey Jerry Ol Buddy!!!!!



Yup,..looking forward to more of it..


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup,..looking forward to more of it..



I don't think your the only one in the province hahaha. It's been brutal lately Jerry. But it's gonna have to switch to nice weather eventually


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> I don't think your the only one in the province hahaha. It's been brutal lately Jerry. But it's gonna have to switch to nice weather eventually



Sure eats into my free time, been relocating this white stuff daily, before breakfast and before n after supper...LOL


----------



## Welder56

Same here man. I don't have a big driveway and I have been at it all week on my free time. Same as picking at getting the snow off the deck. 

One of these days its gonna be hot .... and I'm gonna soak it in and work out in the shed on my new ms440  

All the heated parts on the saw are in mint shape. Just gotta vac test it now and see where the leak is. Gonna be a deadly saw when I'm done with it


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 3??!!!???


----------



## dancan

Slach AS sirs here lately .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Slach AS sirs here lately .


It's cause you're MEEN!!!!

Hey Dan.


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
See you in the am nn.


----------



## Stihl 041S

NN Dan. 
See you at 4


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !
I'm late


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !
> I'm late


You Bastardt!!!!!

Boss gonna be pizzed!!!


----------



## dancan

Nah , he's a good guy , he likes Stihl saws


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Nah , he's a good guy , he likes Stihl saws


 Oh well then......makes all right!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh well then......makes all right!!!




Pffffffftttttt......LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Pffffffftttttt......LOL!!!



Hey Lad. 

You Scotch drinkin git!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Sooooooo.......this is where you guys been? Slower than slow in the other fight thread.


----------



## Icehouse

Good to see AS back up and on


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Sooooooo.......this is where you guys been? Slower than slow in the other fight thread.



Another Scotch drinkin git.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Good to see AS back up and on


There's the Man.


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure eats into my free time, been relocating this white stuff daily, before breakfast and before n after supper...LOL


600 are you going to have to pull double duty now that SS retired.


----------



## jimdad07

I haven't been on AS in a year or more, don't recognize anybody anymore.


----------



## Icehouse

Folks are probably still around just on different threads or just listening, guy don't get in as much trouble that way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> 600 are you going to have to pull double duty now that SS retired.



I don`t think so, just do what I have been doing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I haven't been on AS in a year or more, don't recognize anybody anymore.


 Hey Farmer!


----------



## PhilMcWoody

jimdad07 said:


> I haven't been on AS in a year or more, don't recognize anybody anymore.



's'ok, 
you think we recognize ourselves anyway?


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Farmer!


Hey Jerry! Figured maybe I'd pop in over here. Even popped in the milling forum for a little bit. Have to remember to mind my language a little over here.


----------



## jimdad07

Icehouse said:


> Folks are probably still around just on different threads or just listening, guy don't get in as much trouble that way.


I was pretty active on this site for a long time, just started hanging out on the other forum. I was one of early regulars in this thread when it started when it was mostly Jerry, Cliff, Ron and Robin. This thread kind of came along at a good time for AS after a major site overhaul I think in 09 kind of pushed some regulars away for s bit. It used to be rep was what everybody was after and a lot of guys really missed that along with the look of the site changing drastically. Then came John, the Slug King of all saw whorders. I think he gave the chainsaw forum and this thread a real positive boost. Then Jimmy Cole the king spooner spread his alternative lifestyle in the Fight thread and we all had to leave for awhile.


----------



## jimdad07

PhilMcWoody said:


> 's'ok,
> you think we recognize ourselves anyway?


You boys are all crazy....


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> I was pretty active on this site for a long time, just started hanging out on the other forum. I was one of early regulars in this thread when it started when it was mostly Jerry, Cliff, Ron and Robin. This thread kind of came along at a good time for AS after a major site overhaul I think in 09 kind of pushed some regulars away for s bit. It used to be rep was what everybody was after and a lot of guys really missed that along with the look of the site changing drastically. Then came John, the Slug King of all saw whorders. I think he gave the chainsaw forum and this thread a real positive boost. Then Jimmy Cole the king spooner spread his alternative lifestyle in the Fight thread and we all had to leave for awhile.





jimdad07 said:


> Of course all this predates "The Incedent".......
> But we never talk about THAT!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

I actually remembered my login stuff !!!


----------



## dancan

What was it Ron ?? 1111111 or I luv Stihl ????
16* out there but already 72* in the house early this morning on Stihl cut wood


----------



## 295 tramp

Good morning duncan. Off to class for 2 days of electrical code updates.
Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Might get 5" of snow


----------



## dancan

You can keep the snow , we've got plenty .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still froze hard out there, 16* but still, no wind.


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , the temps were a little all over the map , 0*f in bedford and -8*f in stewiacke .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , the temps were a little all over the map , 0*f in bedford and -8*f in stewiacke .



I heard that on the radio on my trip to Dartmouth, my temp gauge on the dash kept a steady reading of -16C all the way in to and back out from.


----------



## Cantdog

We was little warmer here this morning....10-12 "Merican, calm wind.....as opposed to 6 yesterday with a 25mph NNW breeze.....stihl pretty dayum cold for the of March!!!


----------



## jimdad07

7 frickin degrees here


----------



## Cantdog

Nice day here...got to 40 'Merican.......roads are going to hell wicked quick....on the Mountain Road every culvert shows a 5-6 inch ditch al the way across the road......needs to be a slow mover now......


----------



## dancan

Was sunny and I think we eeked up to 35*f , felt right some good  Almost right like summer


----------



## dancan

Hey Welder56 , saw one of your trucks heading back to you on a flatdeck around 5:30 pm LOL


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> Hey Welder56 , saw one of your trucks heading back to you on a flatdeck around 5:30 pm LOL



Was it a loader on a trailer? If so it came from the beachville shed. Funny story about that one LOL

or was it a tandem dump truck? Lots of broken gear this year. Hard to keep track of it all


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Nice day here...got to 40 'Merican.......roads are going to hell wicked quick....on the Mountain Road every culvert shows a 5-6 inch ditch al the way across the road......needs to be a slow mover now......


Roads are rough after this winter.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Evening all!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Deep dimples wherever there is a culvert crossing the roads here as well, need to slow to a crawl to cross them, real hard on suspension. I can see some of the bare gravel in my driveway again, bit of melting each day it don`t snow.


----------



## dancan

Truck was on a deck behind a dumptruck #7 highway LOL
Them dimples have been real good to me , at least 2 tires a day to repair , a few rims and a steering rack so far and we're not into the thaw yet LOL


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> Truck was on a deck behind a dumptruck #7 highway LOL
> Them dimples have been real good to me , at least 2 tires a day to repair , a few rims and a steering rack so far and we're not into the thaw yet LOL



Hard to say what happened to it. We've been slammed with gear. 

The loader was filled with water instead of diesel LOL. Froze solid. Not to say there was no other damage. Guess it was low on gas and they seen a couple of 5 gallon buckets of fluids. They thought it smelled like diesel.... nope water hahaha. 

construction season will start soon..... roads need it


----------



## jimdad07

Stihl 041S said:


> Evening all!!!


Hey Rob


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> I was pretty active on this site for a long time, just started hanging out on the other forum. I was one of early regulars in this thread when it started when it was mostly Jerry, Cliff, Ron and Robin. This thread kind of came along at a good time for AS after a major site overhaul I think in 09 kind of pushed some regulars away for s bit. It used to be rep was what everybody was after and a lot of guys really missed that along with the look of the site changing drastically. Then came John, the Slug King of all saw whorders. I think he gave the chainsaw forum and this thread a real positive boost. Then Jimmy Cole the king spooner spread his alternative lifestyle in the Fight thread and we all had to leave for awhile.


Then we ran your but off for awhile....but we can't disclose why. 






Ohhh you don't want to talk about that part huh? Poor sheep. Poor midwife. You have no shame!


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Then we ran your but off for awhile....but we can't disclose why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh you don't want to talk about that part huh? Poor sheep. Poor midwife. You have no shame!


That Amish woman tricked me!


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> That Amish woman tricked me!


Where?.....and with what?......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> That Amish woman tricked me!


She didn't trick you...she knew what you wanted and knew how to get your money.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Truck was on a deck behind a dumptruck #7 highway LOL
> Them dimples have been real good to me , at least 2 tires a day to repair , a few rims and a steering rack so far and we're not into the thaw yet LOL



The potholes are growing quickly, expanding each morning as the road surface thaws more asphalt turns to gravel sized bits and gets relocated by tires. Dan will soon be very busy with road damaged vehicles!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slackerzzzz ......

Off the deck and back to the top.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> That Amish woman tricked me!


Found her picture today....


----------



## Stihl 041S

I just threw up a little in my mouth....

Thanks Jimmy


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Found her picture today....


Proof that fake Amish women hate salad!


----------



## bikemike

Jimmy in NC said:


> Found her picture today....


And thats why their stuff is well built


----------



## Jimmy in NC

bikemike said:


> And thats why their stuff is well built


Mike....that there is NOT well built. 

This is well built.....






Or....






And just because John is going fishing....


----------



## bikemike

Jimmy in NC said:


> Mike....that there is NOT well built.
> 
> This is well built.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because John is going fishing....


Oh yes i love big tatas. I was originally referring to the pay load Of the chairs and buggies


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Found her picture today....



That Adam's sister ???
Put an eye patch on her , a Huskey in her hands and a beard ..........


----------



## dancan

Oops , that wasn't nice ..... BaHahahahahahahahahaha Ha !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Oops , that wasn't nice ..... BaHahahahahahahahahaha Ha !



You nevah been accused of being nice.......I meen ....for the record...


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Where?.....and with what?......


You know......you been there......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a heavy day today, first installed 3300 lbs of granite countertop, then placed a 500 lb sheet of tempered glass in the MB shower + two walls worth of hard tiles.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> You know......you been there......



The charges were DROPPED!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Getting there on that 371, had a good time with the chain brake install. Carb is in, rear handle is on. Have to order a front wrap for it and the air intake piece from the flywheel to the carb box and it'll be doneski. Better check the parts washer first, I may have put one in it for the next round of cleaning, dry of course.


----------



## jimdad07

jimdad07 said:


> Getting there on that 371, had a good time with the chain brake install. Carb is in, rear handle is on. Have to order a front wrap for it and the air intake piece from the flywheel to the carb box and it'll be doneski. Better check the parts washer first, I may have put one in it for the next round of cleaning, dry of course.


Nope


----------



## Stihl 041S

jimdad07 said:


> Nope


Sumbitch!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

YAWN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

nobody here to fight with


----------



## Stihl 041S

roncoinc said:


> YAWN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> nobody here to fight with


There are folks around. 

Ya closet Stihl Lover..... Z


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> The charges were DROPPED!!!!!!!!



But the "Incident" never goes away , just ask Robin LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> But the "Incident" never goes away , just ask Robin LOL




Yep....just th ol' coverup...fer sher.....


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Yep....just th ol' coverup...fer sher.....


I know my poor FIL will never be the same after going to Robin's house. I know the next time I show up there it'll be around Beer:30 so we can have a proper conversation. Hard to show up on a guy in the middle of the day when there's things that need doing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anyone ever install a 1000 lb countertop, the SS undercounter sink is 16 ga and worth $850. merican.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone ever install a 1000 lb countertop, the SS undercounter sink is 16 ga and worth $850. merican.



LOL can't say I ever have. But im a newb at life haha


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> LOL can't say I ever have. But im a newb at life haha



Maybe when you grow up.....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone ever install a 1000 lb countertop, the SS undercounter sink is 16 ga and worth $850. merican.


If I had that is just use it to gut fish on.........

Sounds awesome. You get to work on nice stuff.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe when you grow up.....LOL



LOL true. All the ladies still look at me like a piece of meat though haha (ya right eh?)

Sounds like a good job though


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Getting there on that 371, had a good time with the chain brake install. Carb is in, rear handle is on. Have to order a front wrap for it and the air intake piece from the flywheel to the carb box and it'll be doneski. Better check the parts washer first, I may have put one in it for the next round of cleaning, dry of course.


The saw I sent had a different style one just for the demo saws...won't work with a regular chain saw unless you use the extreme duty air filter setup from a cut off saw. 


jimdad07 said:


> Nope


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone ever install a 1000 lb countertop, the SS undercounter sink is 16 ga and worth $850. merican.


I'd phone a friend.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Welder56 said:


> LOL can't say I ever have. But im a newb at life haha


Me too....I have been around all aspects of construction though my whole life. I love when people talk down to me on a job site and I look at them and say... "In the last 19 years of doing this stuff I've never seen some do it that way...." Normally I get a dumb look. 80% of the time they have less experience than me although they are much older.


----------



## Welder56

Jimmy in NC said:


> Me too....I have been around all aspects of construction though my whole life. I love when people talk down to me on a job site and I look at them and say... "In the last 19 years of doing this stuff I've never seen some do it that way...." Normally I get a dumb look. 80% of the time they have less experience than me although they are much older.



Im a believer to let the pros do their jobs. I'm great with metal and metal fab. But other than that I'm usually very slow and cautious at whatever I'm doing. But im learning as I go through the circus of life LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone ever install a 1000 lb countertop, the SS undercounter sink is 16 ga and worth $850. merican.



Nope , not me, never, but I have a friend who has LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> If I had that is just use it to gut fish on.........
> 
> Sounds awesome. You get to work on nice stuff.



Its a very nice piece of polished granite from Africa, the kitchen actually has 4 big pieces in it, the biggest piece weighed just over 1000 lbs, its on the island, there are 3 other pieces that weigh much less, all the pieces are a nominal 1 1/4" thick. I will get some more picts tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I bet they wouldn`t let us wash clams in the sink!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet they wouldn`t let us wash clams in the sink!!


And their wives are prolly still virgins. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to page #1


----------



## dancan

Slack , just plain slack .


----------



## Stihl 041S

You be early Ol Buddy. 

Be safe.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another wet morning but the rain is taking a lot of that snow away, can`t wait til its all gone.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Small pile of snow on the North side the house. 

The rest is mud.


----------



## jimdad07

Box just arrived from Ron. Brand new 372 cases in the box, guess which one I'm swapping everything over to? Looks like a top handle in there too! Actually. I plan to use that one as my keeper saw with the 375 top end I have here.
Thanks John and Ron, also thanks for the brand new 359 top end.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still have 6+ feet of snow in front of my place, slowly melting though, dropped about 2 ' this week. Got more coming tomorrow...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Getting to 23°F tomorrow night here. Hope it doesn't hurt the strawberries and such. So warm here already and a frost like this will buzz them quick.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Getting to 23°F tomorrow night here. Hope it doesn't hurt the strawberries and such. So warm here already and a frost like this will buzz them quick.


 OH MUH BERRIES!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Just ran the SD117 carb through the ultrasonic, dry it out and throw the carb kit in it. Diaphragm in it was pretty bad.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Just ran the SD117 carb through the ultrasonic, dry it out and throw the carb kit in it. Diaphragm in it was pretty bad.



They usually are if been sitting for some time, there`s some bad chit in the gas nowdays.


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> They usually are if been sitting for some time, there`s some bad chit in the gas nowdays.


You got that right. I got lucky and found a full set of anti vibe mounts for it in the shop, only needed two but real nice to have the spares at $17 per mount.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice to have spare NOS parts, I know a guy that whordes them...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice to have spare NOS parts, I know a guy that whordes them...LOL


Wonder who that might be? Maybe the most interesting Canadian in the world?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Wonder who that might be? Maybe the most interesting Canadian in the world?


LOL,....Hardly!


----------



## 295 tramp

34 today.40s and 50 next week. You guys have a good weekend


----------



## Stihl 041S

295 tramp said:


> 34 today.40s and 50 next week. You guys have a good weekend


Take it easy!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Slack
Slack
Slack


----------



## Cantdog

Yep...

Yep...

Yep...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep...
> 
> Yep...
> 
> Yep...


Watching another Scot....Billy Connolly......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just finished buttoning up another 026, just 5 more to go now...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Hello AS fight


----------



## jimdad07

Found what took that 570 out, a part of cage bearing was in the crank case. Judging by the damage to the top of the jug along with one of the transfer ports I think she made her way through the saw. One of the jugs John sent with the saw is a 575 jug I believe, 51mm instead of the 49mm. I'll get a new slug for it and turn it into a 575xp.


----------



## Welder56

More snow........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow relocation time, only 6 - 8" of fluffy new snow, clean out the driveway, let the rest melt!!


----------



## Cantdog

I sent that batch off shore and on up to you guys this time........we out of places to put it...took a road trip down the coast 100 miles or so last week.......them southerners ain't gotts half the snow on the ground we do....'course we don't have half the snow that Sackville/Amherst does either....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Got to drive with the windows down today. 
17 on the drive home at 4 am


----------



## dancan

Every one tuned in to the Pewlan channel ,,,,,,,,,,, ZZZ, ZZZ,ZZZZZZ


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan. I finally got the copy of the plans for a gas forge. 
Address still the same?


----------



## dancan

Yes


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Dan. I finally got the copy of the plans for a gas forge.
> Address still the same?


Mean Dan
123 Wood Hauling Minivan Lane
Eskimo Village, frozen Canada 

that's it Rob!


----------



## Cantdog

Maybe a little snow today....maybe a little rain.....still letting the smoke out my Jonsereds cut firewood....just as soon stop doing that anytime...maybe next month...maybe.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was - 10C this morning, all that liquid water was very hard but no new snow so that`s a good thing. Stihl cut wood may be required for the next couple of months, got 28" of ice on the saltwater and more than 36" on the freshwater lakes.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Whew all the way down page one again... 

Most of the way through Monday.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not much action on here today, page slips downward quickly.


----------



## jimdad07

Can't let her fall


----------



## Cantdog

Ain't Satday fer me...busy guy here......been wicked busy on that 'Nadian/English saw......some things not pretty.....but is what it is.....gonna be awesome...after I spend my way to the end......stihl a decent buy.....gonna be brandy new in the end....last me out fer sher......of course this is all so I can do more work......hmmm...hadn't seen that written down before......LOL!!


----------



## jimdad07

Got the second 084 case cleaned and pretty as she can be without fresh paint. Started breaking down one of the Johnny Red 90e's I have and getting it cleaned. Looks like it was just starting to go up when she quit for whoever owned it. New rings should take care of it. Clutch is a frigger on this to get off this saw, going to have to build a puller for it. I'm trying to get all of these projects cleaned up and the parts sorted, bagged, labeled and hung on the walls before I get too heavy into building them. My shop floor is permanently waterproofed from all the saw mess I've been cleaning. Good work bench cover is frp board turned smooth side up. Also, I won a brand new 575xp piston tonight delivered for under $9.00. Found a Huztl piston auction that started at .99c and nobody had bid on it. I got for .99c plus shipping. I've had pretty good luck with the Huztl stuff so far.


----------



## Welder56

Been a nice few days after the sh!t storms haha. Driveway actually looks decent... first time in months. Can't wait to get back at my ms440.


----------



## 295 tramp

sunny and mid 50s today, tomorrow possibly thunder storms.
Welcome to spring time everybody.
Time to let the chips fly and get a head start prepping for next winter.


----------



## dancan

Page 2 ...... Slack


----------



## Welder56

Thank god the sun finally has some strength too it. I noticed the snow is compacting down. The ice is alot easier to chip as well


----------



## pioneerguy600

Melting snow and running water, must be spring, sun is warm when its out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a couple of rebuilt /ported saws to get started and tuned, maybe cut some wood with them.


----------



## dancan

Well, I have a couple of cedar trees to cut. Maybe dig out the tractor and find some road side trees on Sat or Sun .


----------



## jimdad07

Picked up a new chain grinder. Switch is a little goofy, once in awhile it cuts out. Wonder if I'm a little too heavy handed with it, maybe I'm over amping the breaker in the switch. Other than that it works well.


----------



## cobey

jimdad07 said:


> Picked up a new chain grinder. Switch is a little goofy, once in awhile it cuts out. Wonder if I'm a little too heavy handed with it, maybe I'm over amping the breaker in the switch. Other than that it works well.


 I got one of them, i guess i should put the gaurd on mine


----------



## jimdad07

cobey said:


> I got one of them, i guess i should put the gaurd on mine


How do you like it? BTW, I'm not burning the cutters at all with it. Figured that's how it sounded when I mentioned too much pressure.


----------



## cobey

mine is good, of all the others like it, i havnt heard of the switch deal, i bet yers has a weak breaker/switch?
Kenneth (weekend lumberjack) and Matt (headgerow) have messed with these quite a bit. they made there
grinders to where you spin the wheel the direction you want it to run (in to the tooth)


----------



## president

how did they get it to run both ways ,I have the
timbertough too


----------



## cobey

they rewired them, when you turn the power on the wheel doesnt spin, you have to turn
the wheel the direction you want it to run. but if you just let it sit without starting the motor it would burn up.
i unhooked the start capasitor on mine and it didnt do what matts did. i havnt figured how they did it yet.
Kenneth was gonna do mine but he is working in Kansascity again now


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nuther day in paradise, better to be above sod!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nuther day in paradise, better to be above sod!




Yep.......'specially this morning.......sod's pretty hard.....and cold....


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys. Good day to be an oxygen thief.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Morning guys. Good day to be an oxygen thief.


Quit it. I need all the oxygen!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was another very nice day, sun out in a clear sky, temps 5 - 10 above freezing, snowbanks receding and water running all around.


----------



## dancan

Snow banks might be receding but they still have a long way to go , real long way to go LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Evening Bump.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Late evening bump. 5


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jerry!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Rob! Night shift? 4


----------



## Stihl 041S

Always. 
But not working tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to have a night off!..3


----------



## RiverRat2

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nuther day in paradise, better to be above sod!



Old feller told me the the other day it was good to be getting sod/dirt on the bottoms of his feet rather than havin his kin folks standing around a hole in tha ground throwing it in his face!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Getting in from the shop, been splitting one of the old JohnnyRed saws. Kind of different how they are built. Quite different than what I'm used to. Had a helluva time getting the front handle off of the saw, even with the set screw all the way out. This is also the first time I've ever seen a clutch on a keyed shaft. Had to drill a piece of 1/4" plate steel to make a press out of to get the clutch pulled off. Now I just need a new gasket and oil seals for the saw.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Keep at it Ol Buddy.


----------



## 295 tramp

Good morning to all. the rivers thawed and the lakes are getting close to opening up.
It will be nice this year not to have ice still on fishing opener.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We will likely have ice on the lakes for another month, still 36" thick and more on smaller,still lakes that have no flowage through them, very hard winter this year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RiverRat2 said:


> Old feller told me the the other day it was good to be getting sod/dirt on the bottoms of his feet rather than havin his kin folks standing around a hole in tha ground throwing it in his face!!!!



You know it to be true!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Getting in from the shop, been splitting one of the old JohnnyRed saws. Kind of different how they are built. Quite different than what I'm used to. Had a helluva time getting the front handle off of the saw, even with the set screw all the way out. This is also the first time I've ever seen a clutch on a keyed shaft. Had to drill a piece of 1/4" plate steel to make a press out of to get the clutch pulled off. Now I just need a new gasket and oil seals for the saw.



You are resourceful enough to figure that stuff out, just imagine all those that could not.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Getting in from the shop, been splitting one of the old JohnnyRed saws. Kind of different how they are built. Quite different than what I'm used to. Had a helluva time getting the front handle off of the saw, even with the set screw all the way out. This is also the first time I've ever seen a clutch on a keyed shaft. Had to drill a piece of 1/4" plate steel to make a press out of to get the clutch pulled off. Now I just need a new gasket and oil seals for the saw.




All the true Jonsereds are built the same.......you may have noted the clutch spyder has three tapped holes to pull that off...so does the flywheel...Be very careful when using screws in the flywheel...go much more than say a half inch in and you can destroy the ign if not rotated to the right position.....pay close attention when removing the points/magnito plate it is timed to the crank.....mark the position BEFORE you remove it....any questions just ask....I might be able to help.....don't break anything by not having enough info...easy to do sometimes.....

I made this simple puller to pull every flywheel and clutch on the true Jonsereds from the 49SP to the 90 and probably others I don't own.....works OK.....need a few different lengths/sizes of screws.....thread the clutch or flywheel nut nearly all the way onto the crank to pull against and protect the threads.....the OD is sized to fit down between the flywheel fan blades.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Speciality pullers, think I have made a dozen or more of them also, got to do/make whatever it takes to get er done. Good tip om the ignition under flywheels, same on many makes n models of small engines.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Speciality pullers, think I have made a dozen or more of them also, got to do/make whatever it takes to get er done. Good tip om the ignition under flywheels, same on many makes n models of small engines.



As with everything....if I had it to do over.....I would have started with a thicker plate so I could thread the center for a 1/2" fine thread bolt to pull with rather than having to tighten all the screws......If I recall this is just a piece of heavy truck frame that was kicking around the shop....like 5/16" thick or so......it was built and added to as needed for the next job.....LOL!!! The ol' "Get er done" NOW with not much thought to my possible future needs...LOL!!! Someday I'll build a nice one....when I have time......Riiiight.....probably not until I break this one!!!!!

Pic of the cobbled up mess doing it job......These screws are a tad long for this particular saw.....had to use another nut on top of the clutch nut to space properly.....


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> All the true Jonsereds are built the same.......you may have noted the clutch spyder has three tapped holes to pull that off...so does the flywheel...Be very careful when using screws in the flywheel...go much more than say a half inch in and you can destroy the ign if not rotated to the right position.....pay close attention when removing the points/magnito plate it is timed to the crank.....mark the position BEFORE you remove it....any questions just ask....I might be able to help.....don't break anything by not having enough info...easy to do sometimes.....
> 
> I made this simple puller to pull every flywheel and clutch on the true Jonsereds from the 49SP to the 90 and probably others I don't own.....works OK.....need a few different lengths/sizes of screws.....thread the clutch or flywheel nut nearly all the way onto the crank to pull against and protect the threads.....the OD is sized to fit down between the flywheel fan blades.....
> 
> View attachment 416346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 416353


Oh chit, I pulled the ignition off of this one already. I did mark where the screw heads were holding it though. I also have another 90 to look at for reference. I'm going to have to make a degree wheel finally. Oil pump is pretty interesting too, just a cam gear and a plunger. Bet there wasn't a lot of issues with those boilers, nice and simple. The clutch spider only had two holes for pulling. Lucky I have a lot of small pieces of plate steel kicking around. I like your puller. I will make one but I'll weld a handle on it, I left the plate I used last night long and glad I did, gave me something to hold the crank from spinning. Another thing I thought was interesting was the sealed bearings on the saw. Not used to that either.


----------



## jimdad07

Robin I would like to be a squirrel living in your shop attic, be all kinds of entertainment.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Robin I would like to be a squirrel living in your shop attic, be all kinds of entertainment.




Probably end up learning lots of new words and definitely new ways of stringing some of the words you already know together.....in a long line...sometimes going on until I run completely out of air.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

We got to have all kinds of pullers from tiny to "takes 2 guys to push it an its wheels."

Who cares but it bumped the thread


----------



## pioneerguy600

Afternoon bump!!


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm , 0'Chang string theory ......


----------



## jimdad07

Found another bucket of 90 parts on the attic along with about 9 hood Stihl chains with 1/2 life or better.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ready to attack pulp wood!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ready to attack pulp wood!



Careful, the top chain guard is missing.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Careful, the top chain guard is missing.


Needs a pair like this one has....gotta build them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Needs a pair like this one has....gotta build them.



I have seen them with top and bottom guards but mostly with a top guard that covered the top of the bow and chain. The chain can still bite you from the bottom, heard of a lot of accidental leg cuts from them without a bottom guard.


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-outdoor-tool...ws/1051769739?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

These rare Jonherson's might be worth buying as an investment ...... LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-outdoor-tool...ws/1051769739?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> These rare Jonherson's might be worth buying as an investment ...... LOL



Shhhhhhhhhhh!!...Robin be makin another trip up here to git em!!.....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have seen them with top and bottom guards but mostly with a top guard that covered the top of the bow and chain. The chain can still bite you from the bottom, heard of a lot of accidental leg cuts from them without a bottom guard.


Gonna get to building some. Right now its just good to have it mounted..been 2 years of picking to get the bar reworked and such. At least its together now.


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-outdoor-tool...ws/1051769739?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> These rare Jonherson's might be worth buying as an investment ...... LOL


They let anything on that friggin site!

Little Lombard sold, got $43 plus $18.50 shipping out of it.


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/n...aw/1060655230?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Right in line with the pricing .
Kijiji is sellers a website set up by Ebay , anyone can buy or sell .


----------



## pioneerguy600

SATTDAY!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhh!!...Robin be makin another trip up here to git em!!.....LOL




Naaaa.....no time right now....to busy still working/spending on the last truck load of saw stuff I dragged back from there!!!!....LOLOL!!!! 'Sides I gotts all the Jonhersons I needs right now......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Naaaa.....no time right now....to busy still working/spending on the last truck load of saw stuff I dragged back from there!!!!....LOLOL!!!! 'Sides I gotts all the Jonhersons I needs right now......



But....but, they`s extra special n rare!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> But....but, they`s extra special n rare!!


True that.....very rare indeed....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> True that.....very rare indeed....LOL!!!



Rare that any serious Jonsereds collector would want them,...eh??....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rare that any serious Jonsereds collector would want them,...eh??....



Dunno......I'll ask around...lol!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Off the deck and back to the top.
Just finished 12


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cleaned up and reassembled another 026 today, made up a long list of new parts to find to complete the others.


----------



## jimdad07

Went to my Stihl dealer today and picked up some gaskets for the 084, dam case gasket was wrong. He's normally pretty good too. He's getting ready to retire and is giving me first shot at his broken saw pile. I've picked some good saws out of there over the years.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Went to my Stihl dealer today and picked up some gaskets for the 084, dam case gasket was wrong. He's normally pretty good too. He's getting ready to retire and is giving me first shot at his broken saw pile. I've picked some good saws out of there over the years.



Pick all the good ones for resale, then a couple of good keepers for yourself!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pick all the good ones for resale, then a couple of good keepers for yourself!


That's the plan. I'd love to buy his NOS parts, he has a bunch, not just Stihl either.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> That's the plan. I'd love to buy his NOS parts, he has a bunch, not just Stihl either.



I loved cleaning out old dealer inventory, sure made whording up NOS parts a lot easier!!...


----------



## jimdad07

He has carcasses of all brands there. Pretty good guy, retired architec who opened up a saw shop.


----------



## dancan

Stihl art .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Stihl art .



Stihl life photo.........LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Stihl's keep me warm LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Kinda damp today, least the snow is disappearing. Snowbanks have receded about 4' in front of my place.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Kinda damp today, least the snow is disappearing. Snowbanks have receded about 4' in front of my place.




Same here.......so far the snow melt has been fairly gentle.......no flooding so far....be nice to get most of the snowpack gone before spring rains start....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Same here.......so far the snow melt has been fairly gentle.......no flooding so far....be nice to get most of the snowpack gone before spring rains start....



Been the same here, snow melting the quickest where the sun shines directly on it, going much slower in the shaded areas. This rain and or fog helps take it much more evenly. Snow melt this way has a chance to run off gently, god forbid a heavy rainfall any time soon even though it is about that time of year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

If the snow melt is too rapid my BIL and Sil can be stranded for days on end. The River Hebert overflows the road at a low section across a marsh, it can be real bad if the ice breaks up and jambs the river channel.


----------



## Cantdog

Rain/snow/rain/snow/rain/snow......nice afternoon.....if you like that kinda thing.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Evening bump, just dumped out all the aluminum chips n dust from todays grinding. Just 3 more 0-26`s to go til they all be done.


----------



## dancan

Truro is no stranger to ice breakup and flooding .

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hand-tool/an...aw/1062095800?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Great backup saw for them Husqueez owners , might even be an upgrade .


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-auto-p...er/1046838213?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-auto-p...er/1046838213?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> 
> LOL


Means late 80s....and its a $50 blower now...tops.


----------



## jimdad07

I finally own a running 371xp. Ran a tank through it, what a nice runner. Going to build about three more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I finally own a running 371xp. Ran a tank through it, what a nice runner. Going to build about three more.



Nice saw,..I think...er..I don`t know..maybe!!...LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice saw,..I think...er..I don`t know..maybe!!...LOL


I bet you've had one or two over the years. Dam good runner. I'm going to run a few tanks through it and sell it to build a couple more. I'm saving the brand new crank case John sent me for the one I'll keep. Wanted to build one before doing one I'll keep just to see how it went. Very pleased, it tuned very well. Runs in all positions and no air leaks.......,yet.


----------



## jimdad07

jimdad07 said:


> I bet you've had one or two over the years. Dam good runner. I'm going to run a few tanks through it and sell it to build a couple more. I'm saving the brand new crank case John sent me for the one I'll keep. Wanted to build one before doing one I'll keep just to see how it went. Very pleased, it tuned very well. Runs in all positions and no air leaks.......,yet.


Now it's time to go through my ms260, that'll go bye bye. That saw has been a thorn in my arse, that's one that I sent up to my FIL for a couple of years and she came back a little rough. Not his fault though, think it might have a small air leak. Going to vac test it.


----------



## dancan

You'd be amazed at a what a good running 260 will do and they don't flop over on their side when you put them down.


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> You'd be amazed at a what a good running 260 will do and they don't flop over on their side when you put them down.


Not a bad saw at all, one of Stihl's best. Big thing is they sell very well. I'm getting back into flipping saws. I'm into the saw right now and I'd say the rebuild I did on it is holding up great:


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All......


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Not a bad saw at all, one of Stihl's best. Big thing is they sell very well. I'm getting back into flipping saws. I'm into the saw right now and I'd say the rebuild I did on it is holding up great:



They are a very good saw for their size, I can do 80 - 90 % of all my cutting with them, the rest of the bigger saws have their place but don`t get the work they once did.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Morning All......



Hey Robin, bet the water is still hard over your way.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back from page 2.


----------



## Welder56

Wish I pulled the trigger on an 026 awhile back. Was only 100 bones and had all the parts to repair it. Oh well. Got all the saws I need. Probably gonna sell the 036 pro and ms440 when I get a test log to make sure they are tickity boo. Get enough to buy a smaller saw anyways


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> You'd be amazed at a what a good running 260 will do and they don't flop over on their side when you put them down.








See , no flop over .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> See , no flop over .



Even sitting on the ground idling they don`t do the flop over like the Orange 356. There must be something to those 356`s I don`t see or feel, never impressed me in any form!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Didn`t get out today to run saws, wife,daughter and a few of their friends absconded me to drive them all over hell creations on a sight seeing trip seeing as it was Easter Sunday. Even stopped for food n stuff. Durn weekend all over and never got to start a saw....


----------



## dancan

Sure is slack in here .







Some Stihl cut porcupine chewed spruce


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Evening bump, just dumped out all the aluminum chips n dust from todays grinding. Just 3 more 0-26`s to go til they all be done.


Jerry you're the 026 man for sure!! You've got these " Mighty Mouses" down to a science!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Robin, bet the water is still hard over your way.


Went to NH Sat. Every pond and lake was still frozen!
Finally JUST starting to warm up down here! Longest I can remember! Clouds and rain all week!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Went to NH Sat. Every pond and lake was still frozen!
> Finally JUST starting to warm up down here! Longest I can remember! Clouds and rain all week!



Hey Bobby.....like that here too.....ground hard this morning...stihl lotsa snow...no open fresh water......


----------



## SawTroll

We still have quite a bit of snow left here as well, and even get some "refresher" snow now and then.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Jerry you're the 026 man for sure!! You've got these " Mighty Mouses" down to a science!!



Always trying to improve upon them Bobby, trying new stuff every time I do one , still getting gains so its still fun messing with them. Hope your Mighty Mouse keeps on cutting well for you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> We still have quite a bit of snow left here as well, and even get some "refresher" snow now and then.



Same here, get refresher snow quite often but it mostly melts off each day afterwards. still have plenty of ice!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Hey Bobby.....like that here too.....ground hard this morning...stihl lotsa snow...no open fresh water......


Hey Robin!
Out today fiddling with the 61/272 Hybrid! Sun is bright but East wind is a pain! Finally drove me in.
Woods still have snow in them! Rain this week should take care of it but Wed suppose to be in the 30's!
Have about 4 cords left, and lucky to have that!!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Always trying to improve upon them Bobby, trying new stuff every time I do one , still getting gains so its still fun messing with them. Hope your Mighty Mouse keeps on cutting well for you.


Terrific little saw my friend!! Cleaned it up little while ago!!
Can't wait to go use it to cut a load of dead standing oak! Few days yet.


----------



## dancan

Mighty Mouse cut spruce ......


----------



## dancan

Forgot a sawdust sprayin pic LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Same here, get refresher snow quite often but it mostly melts off each day afterwards. still have plenty of ice!!



Yep we're getting a "refresher" as I type.....supposed to be a couple inches...nice......


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are likely to get more snow again tonight, refreshing but tiring overall.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are likely to get more snow again tonight, refreshing but tiring overall.




Yep I'm getting quite bored by it all.........


----------



## dancan

Yup , no excitement for the 5" to 6" of snow here either .... But I ain't complainin ,,,,, yet .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not about to make any snowmen either, fark Frosty!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Any guys... I feel so bad for ya...want pictures of the cherry blossoms tomorrow?


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Any guys... I feel so bad for ya...want pictures of the cherry blossoms tomorrow?




Wish I could access some of the "Smileys" from the other site........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Wish I could access some of the "Smileys" from the other site........


I'll snap some this morning for ya. Don't worry, its a rough morning Robin, I've got to work on a Stihl.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl snowin'....Stihl putting Jonsereds cut wood in the stoves.....Stihl bored........I'm sensing a pattern here......But at least I don't have to work on any Stihls......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Real messy out there, going to affect traffic this morning but its supposed to get above freezing later today, may start the melting process over again.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Real messy out there, going to affect traffic this morning but its supposed to get above freezing later today, may start the melting process over again.



We're above freezing now......mid 40s later......this latest won't last long or hold up the process of melting much...just dreary and nasty outside......would like to just stay inside......but not to be.....


----------



## Cantdog

SSSSackahZZZZzzzzzz...Page II........


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> SSSSackahZZZZzzzzzz...Page II........


Robin.....you got cold rain and East wind? Gloomy day!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yep I'm getting quite bored by it all.........


You and me both!!!


----------



## cheeves

dancan said:


> Mighty Mouse cut spruce ......


Amazing little saws!!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Robin.....you got cold rain and East wind? Gloomy day!



Nope...started gloomy with NE wind and snow but cleared....sunny, N wind 43 degrees now....


----------



## dancan

I really like my MS361's power wise and for the smoothness you feel but I grab one of the Mighty Mouse saws every time now because they work so daum good and are well suited for the stuff I've been cutting over the last couple of years .
Traffic was real slick this am , a couple of Poolan owners made some new parking spots on the way to work slowing things up ......


----------



## pioneerguy600

I made a trip in to Dartmouth this evening and seen the dents left in the ditch by the Poolan owners, few pieces of plastic n stuff strewn about with the tore up gravel, shrubs n weeds.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I made a trip in to Dartmouth this evening and seen the dents left in the ditch by the Poolan owners, few pieces of plastic n stuff strewn about with the tore up gravel, shrubs n weeds.




National Beer Day up your way too???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> National Beer Day up your way too???



Don`t think so but any day can be a beer thirty day. That little bit of new snow we had this morning was of the wet slippery kind, some drivers just never learn to adjust speed to the current road conditions, sharp curves and fast stops take their toll on them.


----------



## Icehouse

Really happy to report all our new snow yesterday has gone away and the ground is almost dry. Frooze dry maybe, 60° tomorrow


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning bump, time to put away the slide miters, chop saws and table rip saws. This house bout be finished.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all. 

I've got to clean up some saws and get them back together. The Stihl demo saw I got broke over the barrel on. Dealer charged $52.00 for the belt. I'll be ordering some spares to have on hand....only $11.00 from various vendors online. Rental on a saw is $65/day though so I had to have it. 

Also used some of Robin's circular logic ordering parts lately. I hate paying shipping so I order as much as possible at once.. Few small parts always ends up being real spendy! Ohhh well...be good to finish up some projects. I find completed saws store better than all of these totes of projects! 

Scattered rain but 82-83° today....you guys have a good one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is one of the big reasons I like using my local dealer for parts, no shipping charges and fair pricing from the outset. I hate getting dinged for each part even when it comes through the same online vendor they all want to charge something for shipping. I know it takes 2 - 3 mins to put each part into a box but its nuts when they charge double to triple to what that box ships for with just one tiny part in it.


----------



## jimdad07

Started early today. Been running that 371xp through its paces noodling. FIL tried it last night and wants it. Told him no.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jimdad07 said:


> Started early today. Been running that 371xp through its paces noodling. FIL tried it last night and wants it. Told him no.


Got that thing locked up? Think he likes it more than 268?


----------



## Icehouse

Not good pg 2 I should pay more attention, gets too far in won't be able to find it. Good afternoon to all. When to work today. Worked till noon damn near killed me, think I see the age this year.


----------



## jimdad07

Jimmy in NC said:


> Got that thing locked up? Think he likes it more than 268?


Oh he likes, wants one for himself.


----------



## cheeves

Icehouse said:


> Not good pg 2 I should pay more attention, gets too far in won't be able to find it. Good afternoon to all. When to work today. Worked till noon damn near killed me, think I see the age this year.


Me too Brother!!!


----------



## Icehouse

Takes longer each year to get in shape


----------



## dancan

If I spin the tires up on top of a Huskee y'all think it would make a great porting tool ????


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> If I spin the tires up on top of a Huskee y'all think it would make a great porting tool ????



Husquuee grinder,...yep!!!


----------



## Icehouse

cheeves said:


> Me too Brother!!!


They just shipped your adjuster bolt 14 minutes ago, coming from North Carolina be there someday


----------



## Icehouse

dancan said:


> If I spin the tires up on top of a Huskee y'all think it would make a great porting tool ????


Really like the studded tractor chains, sorta like on my skidder. When my youngest son was little he would of said you have "gription"


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Jimmy! Have a good day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

SATT DAY!!


----------



## roncoinc

HHHmmmmmmmmm..................................

bump ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> HHHmmmmmmmmm..................................
> 
> bump ?



Did you get a ,bump, on yer head?...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mid day bump, such a nice one after all of the snow n ice days, melt water running all around.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ahh.. mid day bump.. Think i'm going to go find some lunch!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just caught it as it was about to slide over to page 2. Tomorrow is saw day, have all day to play with saws. Which one to start first, just 47 on the first shelf, easiest to get to.


----------



## jimdad07

Bump


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just caught it as it was about to slide over to page 2. Tomorrow is saw day, have all day to play with saws. Which one to start first, just 47 on the first shelf, easiest to get to.


Never thought about starting all my saws, just start em when I use them, your way probably better, but you're probably organized, hate it when that happens. lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Never thought about starting all my saws, just start em when I use them, your way probably better, but you're probably organized, hate it when that happens. lol



I just go, eni meni mine moe, pick one and start it, no way could I start all of them in one day. Tried once and never got 1/3 way through them all....LOL
I pulled a few out one day, fueled and started each of them, man that was a lot of work...LOL


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just go, eni meni mine moe, pick one and start it, no way could I start all of them in one day. Tried once and never got 1/3 way through them all....LOL


Pardon me for saying but isn't that too many. Course I know you can't have to many, guy just never knows when the need may arise.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Pardon me for saying but isn't that too many. Course I know you can't have to many, guy just never knows when the need may arise.



I have had CAD since I was 9 years old, they just follow me home...LOL


----------



## dancan

Even been known to show up on your doorstep when you weren't home LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Even been known to show up on your doorstep when you weren't home LOL



In multiples!! Not so many lately but I have added 13 since Christmas and only let one go...LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey Nikko !!!!

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/dartmouth/jobu-lf50/1062499592?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-lawnmower-le...aw/1063081477?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

562HexPee


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-lawnmower-le...aw/1063081477?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> 562HexPee


That ain't right..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Tighten up slackers...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> That ain't right..



Purty Orange saw, looks XPEE to me!!.....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Vroom vroom


----------



## dancan

That's what I'm sayin .


----------



## cheeves

Icehouse said:


> They just shipped your adjuster bolt 14 minutes ago, coming from North Carolina be there someday


Got it min ago!! Much mahalo Chris!!!


----------



## cheeves

Icehouse said:


> Pardon me for saying but isn't that too many. Course I know you can't have to many, guy just never knows when the need may arise.


Lee down there in Falmouth has over 300!! Can't count em all! Buildings full!!! Robin saw them with me! Has a Mac and Dolmar collection that is out of this world!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Raining steadily, taking the snow away faster than sunlight alone, can`t wait til its gone this year.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just go, eni meni mine moe, pick one and start it, no way could I start all of them in one day. Tried once and never got 1/3 way through them all....LOL
> I pulled a few out one day, fueled and started each of them, man that was a lot of work...LOL
> Not even the 026's!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Raining steadily, taking the snow away faster than sunlight alone, can`t wait til its gone this year.


Same here Jerry!!! Longest wait I can remember!!! Tomorrow may just be the end of winter! But yah can't be sure! 
Was in a snow storm up in Rangley, ME the beginning of June '74!!! Luckily had some winter clothes still in front of VW!


----------



## pioneerguy600

That was just 27 of the oldies, all mag saws, not even half of the oldies collection but they are all good runners. The Stihls, Sachs Dolmars , Partners and a smattering of many others wern`t invited out that day....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Same here Jerry!!! Longest wait I can remember!!! Tomorrow may just be the end of winter! But yah can't be sure!
> Was in a snow storm up in Rangley, ME the beginning of June '74!!! Luckily had some winter clothes still in front of VW!



We still get snow til the middle of May, been in big storms twice on May 10 and May 12 so maybe winter is not totally over here yet.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mid day bump, such a nice one after all of the snow n ice days, melt water running all around.


Next 5 days over 50! And SUN!! What's that!?


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> We still get snow til the middle of May, been in big storms twice on May 10 and May 12 so maybe winter is not totally over here yet.


This year wouldn't take anything for granted!
By the way called TBone yesterday. no answer on either phones! Hope all is OK there!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Next 5 days over 50! And SUN!! What's that!?


 SUMMER!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> This year wouldn't take anything for granted!
> By the way called TBone yesterday. no answer on either phones! Hope all is OK there!!



His wi-fi was affected by the storms going through there , he posted later today over on SH.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> His wi-fi was affected by the storms going through there , he posted later today over on SH.


Good news!


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/n...aw/1008350898?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/n...aw/1008350898?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> LOL



33 cm eh? now that`s quite a blade!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Lee down there in Falmouth has over 300!! Can't count em all! Buildings full!!! Robin saw them with me! Has a Mac and Dolmar collection that is out of this world!!!



500.......Lee told me as we strolled through the display.....I didn't count......but 500 seemed right......maybe more with parts saws.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Icehouse said:


> They just shipped your adjuster bolt 14 minutes ago, coming from North Carolina be there someday


Where in NC?


----------



## Icehouse

Jimmy in NC said:


> Where in NC?


Cherry oleCherry ole


----------



## Icehouse

Jimmy in NC said:


> Where in NC?


Cherryville


----------



## jimdad07

Cherryville


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cherry pie!!


----------



## Cantdog

Cherry whut????


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like pie!!


----------



## Cantdog

Pie is good.....


----------



## Icehouse

I like apple better, no pits


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> I like apple better, no pits



Ya pitts yer cherries before ya put em in pie!!...LOL ....Apple pie, me to!!


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ya pitts yer cherries before ya put em in pie!!...LOL ....Apple pie, me to!!


That's what it says on the can "pitted cherries" but I'm a non believer. Cream cheese cherry pies are really good, I'll take a chance


----------



## Stihl 041S

And RAISIN pie


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> And RAISIN pie


Never had raisin pie, but bet it's good cause I love raisins.


----------



## pioneerguy600

And butterscotch pecan pie!!!


----------



## dancan

Creamsicle anyone ?


----------



## Icehouse

dancan said:


> Creamsicle anyone ?


It's a snow sicle saw


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> It's a snow sicle saw



Its a bad ass snow sicle saw!!


----------



## dancan

One of them Arctic Mighty Mouse saws LOL


----------



## dancan

Quite, sure is page 2 quite ............... Must be runnin Eeeeluxs and Eeeekos Slackerzzzzzz


----------



## pioneerguy600

Should have posted earlier, been slackeen while eating breakfast, coffee and bacon was just too good!


----------



## dancan

Looks like another large day in the Great White North LOL
Gotta do a Costco run this morning but I hope to run a saw this afternoon 
Paul has the swede shovel across the road guarding his fuel tank .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yeah, fuel tanks make a very good target for thieves, some of them roaming around out there that have a tank and electric pump in the back of their truck. Takes very little time to transfer 100 - 200 gallon of diesel over.


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like pie!!


Me too puddy pie is the best dont need a fork or spoon for it


----------



## dancan

Mighty Mouse cut wood !!!
Page 2 Rescue !!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

AS back up and running!!!!


----------



## dancan

Server powered by Elux .


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !!
nn Rob


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Rob !!
> nn Rob


Hey Dan!!!
nn Dan. 

See Ya in the morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Elux. powered servers are acting as designed, need to shift over to Stihl powered servers, always there and ready to go.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Mighty Mouse cut wood !!!
> Page 2 Rescue !!!!



Road is drying up nicely Dan, won`t be long til the snow is lowered or gone from the woods, still has a way to go though as its mostly very dense snow or ice left.


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Elux. powered servers are acting as designed, need to shift over to Stihl powered servers, always there and ready to go.


Yeah but if they went with the husky server we would not have to wait for pages to load


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> Yeah but if they went with the husky server we would not have to wait for pages to load



Maybe so but at least you could stihl read what was already posted and eventually get posts to load. Site down completely is just a Elux condition!!...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

How many pulls did it take to get it back up n running/limping along??LOL


----------



## mortalitool

Throw some ether at it


----------



## dancan

Looks like the pig site is trying to be like AS this morning ......


----------



## dancan

I guess it didn't take as long to get the enhancements done LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Up and running again until the muffler bolts come loose!!


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> How many pulls did it take to get it back up n running/limping along??LOL



10 on full choke and 15 more wot 
Think they need a card rebuild kit and bigger impulse lines


----------



## bikemike

dancan said:


> Looks like the pig site is trying to be like AS this morning ......


I noticed that. May the pigs think AS i cooler now im not use to that site yet. I cant even get my pic posted


----------



## mortalitool

Sometimes I can get a whif of the chitty pen....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Running on fresh mix at idle, don`t dare to rev er up, shake all to pieces!!


----------



## Cantdog

Not getting this upgrade thing........seems pretty wobbly........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Not getting this upgrade thing........seems pretty wobbly........



Don`t rev er up, it`ll fall flat on its face.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah. A lot of 404 error.


----------



## Welder56

Ya the 'like' feature isn't working. I had a weird page when I went to the trading post too haha.

Loving this weather. My snow bank at the end of the driveway was as high as the truck, now it's barley the height of the tire LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Welder56 said:


> Ya the 'like' feature isn't working. I had a weird page when I went to the trading post too haha.
> 
> Loving this weather. My snow bank at the end of the driveway was as high as the truck, now it's barley the height of the tire LOL




Likes are working now......I was getting a weird page on this thread when I posted last......more normal now...


----------



## Welder56

LOL must have just fixed it. Someone was listening I guess :S


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hampster wheel is turning up more RPM`s, nuff power now to operate the, likes!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still shaky this morning, ingested too much of that Orange Koolaide , very bad for the system!!


----------



## bikemike

Yep hope they uses Duracell batts this time. The energizer batts are failing for this site. Wont keep going and going and goingggg


----------



## pioneerguy600

Running slow but still here, more like a Stihl all the time but will be much faster after all the poreting gets done!


----------



## tbone75

Got logged in !! AMAZING !!


----------



## dancan

Welcome to Slugnet .....


----------



## bikemike

Yeah i know. Who the phuck needs to keep hacking this site. My gosh its not a big money site. Thanks for the bugs you dirty un showered crab infested phuckers. Go pollute face book or go daddy or some other chit. What did we do wrong for you bug spreaders do you. Didnt cut your house down did we. Leave us alone and let us have our saw talk. Ok im back if this will even post. Yeah i got a echo cs510 for 6 bucks at the gtg. It runs real good for having a intake leak at the boot to carb. Pulled most of it apart and it was another clam motor. Bummer. So i guess il just open it as much as possible and with what i have and maybe build a different intake for a bigger carb pipe it and run it till it blows up if it will. Thought my poulan would have been blown up by now but still has not come loose or popped. Yeah another poor boy project


----------



## bikemike

My echo is better than your echo maybe it was close to free and internally flawless il post pics soon of the breakdown


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> My echo is better than your echo maybe it was close to free and internally flawless il post pics soon of the breakdown



No competition, .I only build Stihls and just finished up #7 as far as I can go til my next parts order gets here.


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> No competition, .I only build Stihls and just finished up #7 as far as I can go til my next parts order gets here.


Im not bias if they run and run good il get em. My echo top handle was hot at the mn gtg even oversome of the old poulans and homies. Only thing i didnt se there was the 200t


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s it, as long as they run good/correctly I like them. For me though I got rid of a lot of other makers saws and just stick to Stihls now. It`s a lot easier to work on one line of saws as keeping parts inventory/sources of one make is a lot easier, my suppliers are all great and easy to deal with, parts interchangeability also is a plus and once a person gets used to teardown procedures and gathers the tools for doing so it takes very little time to accomplish. I spend way more time now just washing and cleaning saws before teardown than it takes me to do the mechanicals.


----------



## bikemike

Do you hav


pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s it, as long as they run good/correctly I like them. For me though I got rid of a lot of other makers saws and just stick to Stihls now. It`s a lot easier to work on one line of saws as keeping parts inventory/sources of one make is a lot easier, my suppliers are all great and easy to deal with, parts interchangeability also is a plus and once a person gets used to teardown procedures and gathers the tools for doing so it takes very little time to accomplish. I spend way more time now just washing and cleaning saws before teardown than it takes me to do the mechanicals.


have a o44 carb and intake boot your looking to get rid of soon. Its gunna go on a 026 pro. I need my saw to hang with the dodgegeeks 026 then i stihl need a race chain they have a big advantage on cut time. But mine pulled a tach at 16.300 before leaning it out 1/16 of a turn


----------



## bikemike

This site is like a new mcculloch it runs sometimes and slow. Must be the oil threads using up all the power


----------



## Cantdog

I see th ZZZzzzzlackerZzzzz are stihl ZZzzlackin'.......page II...again.....


----------



## bikemike

Cantdog said:


> I see th ZZZzzzzlackerZzzzz are stihl ZZzzlackin'.......page II...again.....


Haha funny


----------



## dancan

II , that same page , Bump for a great seller ......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Can`t get on here to post, if its not AS its self being down or too slow to load its Google Chrome being down for upgrading or something, was that way most of the morning.


----------



## dancan

Seems to be OK for me but I did some saw builder name dropping so maybe I get the "Elite Member" connection speed LOL


----------



## Cantdog

K


dancan said:


> Seems to be OK for me but I did some saw builder name dropping so maybe I get the "Elite Member" connection speed LOL


Kizzzazzz..........


----------



## dancan

I tried it at the beer store but it didn't get me a discount


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Seems to be OK for me but I did some saw builder name dropping so maybe I get the "Elite Member" connection speed LOL



Been working finest kind since around noon but earlier was hit or miss opening AS but mostly got server is not available.


----------



## Stihl 041S

AS is fast enough to get this thread to page II


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> AS is fast enough to get this thread to page II





Not quite yet........Hey Unc!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I never look to see what page we are on anymore, just drop in and read the latest posts and give er a bump myself. John fell off the face of the earth over here.


----------



## bikemike

Time to put on my shorts and flip flops and go cut up some fire pit stools after a few beers. Oh yeah no safety glasses either beer goggles work better


----------



## dancan

Mmmmmm, beer bump.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Mmmmmm, beer bump.


Beer bump.......is that like a baby bump only made of beer??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun out ,snow melting, birds singing, must be spring. May go cut up some more tree trunks into firewood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cut a little yesterday with two of the rebuilt 026`s,


----------



## bikemike

Good morning to all yall here is some creme for you coffee


----------



## bikemike

Espresso shot for your coffee. This is funny chit heeerr


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> Good morning to all yall here is some creme for you coffee




People wonder how the AV mounts get ripped out on these saws, then the carb intake boot gets ripped, air leak n scored cylinder next....LOL

Fat dude running the saw, little wifey carrying all the heavy wood away...LOL


----------



## Welder56

Takes all kinds doesn't it? 
I'm surprised the fellow made it as old as he is. 

Snow is going fast. What a beautiful day. Gonna start up the saws tomorrow when I have an hour to myself


----------



## bikemike

Im not trying to start a fight but one day i will be that good with a saw. For now il stick with the poulans springs are harder the break than rubber. Crap i only have 1 poulan. The other saws will have to wait till i get operating manuals for them


----------



## bikemike

Welder56 said:


> Takes all kinds doesn't it?
> I'm surprised the fellow made it as old as he is.
> 
> Snow is going fast. What a beautiful day. Gonna start up the saws tomorrow when I have an hour to myself


Sounds like ur MARRIED with Children


----------



## Welder56

bikemike said:


> Sounds like ur MARRIED with Children



How'd ya guess ?? LOL

Yup got two kids under 3 and a wife. Keeps me busy anyways haha


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> Espresso shot for your coffee. This is funny chit heeerr




Yeah, seen the vid of poor old James do this at least 4 - 5 years ago, seen it many times since, always makes me laugh at such foolishness...LOL


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, seen the vid of poor old James do this at least 4 - 5 years ago, seen it many times since, always makes me laugh at such foolishness...LOL


Yeah time for a beer then lets crush da car getto chop top low rider


----------



## dancan

Mighty Mice !!!!!







Hey Bobby , the latest Might Mouse pulls the best of them yet LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice day for a road trip, saws will have to wait.


----------



## dancan

Have a good trip Jerry , watch out for the snow LOL


----------



## dancan

The Mighty Mice get to ride on the back seat 

Slackerz !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everybody slacckin but Dan!!


----------



## Welder56

So true Jerry. Your outta control Dan ! Stewart said that about you though haha! 

Nah he only said the best stuff about ya

Nice score of wood ya got there


----------



## dancan

It's like they went to sleep , maybe they're all out tryin to make flying chainsaw videos ??


----------



## Welder56

It's very possible. YouTube has about everything on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Seen lots of deer out eating along the highways.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seen lots of deer out eating along the highways.


'Tis the season.....after a long hard winter they gravitate to the earliest bare ground in search of feed..(they like the salt too) .....doesn't always end well.....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> It's like they went to sleep , maybe they're all out tryin to make flying chainsaw videos ??




Ron's made a couple.......LOL!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> 'Tis the season.....after a long hard winter they gravitate to the earliest bare ground in search of feed..(they like the salt too) .....doesn't always end well.....



Unfortunately also seen 5 dead ones roadside, some were fresh while others been there a few days. Eagles n ravens having a feed, likely they can use a good feed at this time.


----------



## bikemike

Cantdog said:


> Ron's made a couple.......LOL!


Something like that? The sachs dolmar wankle saw engine worked good for planes to it was not a high rpm engine but had no problem turning a big prop


----------



## bikemike

dancan said:


> The Mighty Mice get to ride on the back seat
> 
> Slackerz !!!!


That exactly my wife hates it when i get wood. Thats funny chit


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron`s were just regular chainsaws that were giving him a headache, wouldn`t start or maybe not run right so he sent them flying out into his backyard....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> That exactly my wife hates it when i get wood. Thats funny chit


Dan had to clean up a lot of firewood in a bit of a hurry on Sunday, road it was sitting on will be getting layered with new gravel this week.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron`s were just regular chainsaws that were giving him a headache, wouldn`t start or maybe not run right so he sent them flying out into his backyard....LOL



Yeah .....those were short flights!!! LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I converted a few of the 026 saws over to MS260 airfilters and plastic covers, the 260 airfilters are larger and have a bigger surface area to allow more air to the carb. The filters are not the standard flockked ones but are a newer type material that allows better airflow through them and I have not seen any fine dust get through them either. The fuel tank vent on the older 026`s has to be modified for this swap but that is an easy task.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah .....those were short flights!!! LOL!!



Just as long/far as a Smurf can fling them!!...LOL


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> I converted a few of the 026 saws over to MS260 airfilters and plastic covers, the 260 airfilters are larger and have a bigger surface area to allow more air to the carb. The filters are not the standard flockked ones but are a newer type material that allows better airflow through them and I have not seen any fine dust get through them either. The fuel tank vent on the older 026`s has to be modified for this swap but that is an easy task.


Ill need to get one. My filter sucks in wot on the 026


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> Ill need to get one. My filter sucks in wot on the 026


I found that the ported 026`s benifit some with the bigger area filter but you need to use the bigger airfilter cover also. Huztl is selling the whole kit very reasonable, top cover,airfilter cover and the airfilter.


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> I found that the ported 026`s benifit some with the bigger area filter but you need to use the bigger airfilter cover also. Huztl is selling the whole kit very reasonable, top cover,airfilter cover and the airfilter.


Cool. Mine dont have a cover anyways and not to shure if i want on or not. Prolly will get the cover


----------



## bikemike

Glad today went well. Had to take down a 60plus foot elm in high winds gust up to 40 mph. No damage no injury. Went smooth and this is the end product of what the customer got


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cleaning up some very dirty covers,


----------



## pioneerguy600

The worst ones get a bath first,


----------



## pioneerguy600

After a bath and some scraping to get the real thick heavy stuff off they get a spray covering of Pizz Off,


----------



## Cantdog

I have a 262XP and a 272XP that need that treatment.......both owned by the same guy.....pulpwood cutter.....never lifted a finger to clean either one. 272 didn't have spark.....pulled the recoil cover...could not see any part of the coil.....put the cover right back on....in under the bench they went......gotta save these both for a rainy day....poor......both look to be in pretty nice shape...under the crud...but gotta be in the right frame of mind to deal with that kind of buildup.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Lad. 
Good luck.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I have a 262XP and a 272XP that need that treatment.......both owned by the same guy.....pulpwood cutter.....never lifted a finger to clean either one. 272 didn't have spark.....pulled the recoil cover...could not see any part of the coil.....put the cover right back on....in under the bench they went......gotta save these both for a rainy day....poor......both look to be in pretty nice shape...under the crud...but gotta be in the right frame of mind to deal with that kind of buildup.......



Yeap,...pulpers, they sure mess up a saw but their saws make them money til they don`t, then they get a new saw. Most shops won`t work on pulpers saws anyway, takes too much time to clean off the crud to find a problem, never know what`s hiding under all that crud.


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> After a bath and some scraping to get the real thick heavy stuff off they get a spray covering of Pizz Off,


Oh whats that i see. More easy off. Cool chit man looks like its working


----------



## bikemike

Cantdog said:


> I have a 262XP and a 272XP that need that treatment.......both owned by the same guy.....pulpwood cutter.....never lifted a finger to clean either one. 272 didn't have spark.....pulled the recoil cover...could not see any part of the coil.....put the cover right back on....in under the bench they went......gotta save these both for a rainy day....poor......both look to be in pretty nice shape...under the crud...but gotta be in the right frame of mind to deal with that kind of buildup.......


Power sprayer then easy off fume free oven cleaner and plastic bristle brush. Point squirt squirt to the dang ol swish swish. Its real easy man


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> Oh whats that i see. More easy off. Cool chit man looks like its working



Oh yeah, that stuff works real good, those were some real nasty baked on softwood tree sap covered parts. The crud was more than 1/4" thick on the insides of some of those covers.


----------



## Gypo Logger

pioneerguy600 said:


> After a bath and some scraping to get the real thick heavy stuff off they get a spray covering of Pizz Off,


Jerry, where can I get some of that Piltz Off?


----------



## bikemike

Gypo Logger said:


> Jerry, where can I get some of that Piltz Off?


You dont want to take the piltz off ur saw that makes it slow


----------



## bikemike

Yeah i have used easy off for years works on carbon build up on exhaust too. Soak a couple hrs and it rubs off


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gypo Logger said:


> Jerry, where can I get some of that Piltz Off?



You have to get all of the Piltz products from the one and only registered Piltz seller over in Oregon or is it Warshington, ...some place over the other side. See his adds on eBay time to time!!...LOL


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> After a bath and some scraping to get the real thick heavy stuff off they get a spray covering of Pizz Off,


Only thing about giving your customers that clean of a saw is they will think you traded equipment with someone else


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> The worst ones get a bath first,


With all the cleaning you do may want to find a old dish washer witha good heating element


----------



## bikemike

Does anyone know when piltz is going to come out with hot saw fuel?


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> With all the cleaning you do may want to find a old dish washer witha good heating element


 Did that more than 5 years ago, it won`t touch tree sap or pitch though.


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did that more than 5 years ago, it won`t touch tree sap or pitch though.


Cool so its not worth trying. Now i know not what to waist my time on. Il just stick to powerspray and oven cleaner


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> Cool so its not worth trying. Now i know not what to waist my time on. Il just stick to powerspray and oven cleaner



The dishwasher does a great job of finishing up the cleaning job but its not necessary for saws going back out to work. If you wanted a shelf queen or if you wanted to paint the parts then it is a great choice, gets the parts completely clean and oil free. That clean and oil free is not needed on just plain old work saws, they get dirty soon enough again. Cleaned the way we do them is good enough, I can`t work on a filthy saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

After I complete cleaning all the covers then it will be the tanks and crankcases next. Then I can determine which ones to build and which ones become parts donors....LOL


----------



## bikemike

40 bucks


----------



## bikemike

bikemike said:


> 40 bucksView attachment 420445


Now the kicker of ot is the cheepest one on craigslist and ebay is 400 to 600 bucks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> 40 bucksView attachment 420445



I kinda detest recip saws but there is a time n place for them, never needed a gas operated one though, kinda neat saw but no use fer one myself.


----------



## Stihl 041S

bikemike said:


> 40 bucksView attachment 420445


Oh I could use that.........
Dibs if you wanna talk trade. 
Jerry is Nadian. 
It's a Merican thing. 
Hey Jerry!!!! You get an email from Uncle Mongo???


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Unc!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeap,...pulpers, they sure mess up a saw but their saws make them money til they don`t, then they get a new saw. Most shops won`t work on pulpers saws anyway, takes too much time to clean off the crud to find a problem, never know what`s hiding under all that crud.


Yep that's the way the ones around here do it too.....any failure bigger than a pull cord or sparkplug and the saw is done.....brand new one is had...trees die....until that one joins it's brother.....new one had....trees die... A good old friend of mine has 3 skiddahs and a feller/buncher......generally plans on three to four brand new saws a year just for him.....not counting his help....has a barn full of junk saws...but gets weird if I ask about any of them...LOL!!


----------



## dancan

The original cleaner , full strength , plenty of voc's and stuff .


----------



## bikemike

dancan said:


> View attachment 420471
> 
> 
> The original cleaner , full strength , plenty of voc's and stuff .


This works good too and dont fume you out


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Unc!!!!


Hey Lad. 
My lathe has metric. It just ain't running yet. ;((((


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Lad.
> My lathe has metric. It just ain't running yet. ;((((


OK Unc........I'll get to nagging!!!...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh I could use that.........
> Dibs if you wanna talk trade.
> Jerry is Nadian.
> It's a Merican thing.
> Hey Jerry!!!! You get an email from Uncle Mongo???



Lol, I already have much larger recip saws made by Wright, just don`t use em much.
Will check the eMail thing again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Unc,Rob.
Email replied to.


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> This works good too and dont fume you outView attachment 420474



I like the original stuff in the yeller cans but need to use it outside, its real strong stuff.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Unc,Rob.
> Email replied to.


Got it!!!! Thanks Ol Buddy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep that's the way the ones around here do it too.....any failure bigger than a pull cord or sparkplug and the saw is done.....brand new one is had...trees die....until that one joins it's brother.....new one had....trees die... A good old friend of mine has 3 skiddahs and a feller/buncher......generally plans on three to four brand new saws a year just for him.....not counting his help....has a barn full of junk saws...but gets weird if I ask about any of them...LOL!!



Must be the same attitude all over with them, non working saw is just junk to them, maybe rob a part or two off them but only if its a couple screws to remove/replace. They go through several saws a year. One guy working here on hurricane cleanup went through 3 Jonsered 60 cc saws in that year. He was about to toss one cause the throttle cable broke or came undone actually. Said to me ,can`t waste the time fixin it just get a new one outa the box of the crew cab. The crew cab had the back seats removed, turned into a jumble of tools, spare parts, saws clothing, rope, cable,cases of bar oil, chains,bars, spare and new chainsaws and most any thing he would need on any given day. He left the saw at the garage where I was tearing down the diesel in a pay loader, I took the handle/trigger and carb out and got the cable back in place, not a really big or bad job.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Got it!!!! Thanks Ol Buddy.


 Good, price is up again today, still not all that bad though.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must be the same attitude all over with them, non working saw is just junk to them, maybe rob a part or two off them but only if its a couple screws to remove/replace. They go through several saws a year. One guy working here on hurricane cleanup went through 3 Jonsered 60 cc saws in that year. He was about to toss one cause the throttle cable broke or came undone actually. Said to me ,can`t waste the time fixin it just get a new one outa the box of the crew cab. The crew cab had the back seats removed, turned into a jumble of tools, spare parts, saws clothing, rope, cable,cases of bar oil, chains,bars, spare and new chainsaws and most any thing he would need on any given day. He left the saw at the garage where I was tearing down the diesel in a pay loader, I took the handle/trigger and carb out and got the cable back in place, not a really big or bad job.




Yep......being a good saw hand doesn't automatically make one a good saw mechanic...the opposite is more often true...my X sawmill partner is a good case in point......good sawhand...great on a hitch in the woods...knew how to arrange assets in the woods get sawlogs and stuff moved around easily and efficiently to the landing/yard.....just about always drop a tree right on target......couldn't put a spakplug in a saw without crossthreading it.....and once crossthreaded he always felt the need to "teach it"...... like it was the saws fault.....I was always fixing more equipment/tools from the "lessons" administered than from the original problem.....always said he was born 100 years to late......and that would be part of the reason why he is an "EX" partner.....good boy... but not a good wrench and definitely not a good teacher....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep......being a good saw hand doesn't automatically make one a good saw mechanic...the opposite is more often true...my X sawmill partner is a good case in point......good sawhand...great on a hitch in the woods...knew how to arrange assets in the woods get sawlogs and stuff moved around easily and efficiently to the landing/yard.....just about always drop a tree right on target......couldn't put a spakplug in a saw without crossthreading it.....and once crossthreaded he always felt the need to "teach it"...... like it was the saws fault.....I was always fixing more equipment/tools from the "lessons" administered than from the original problem.....always said he was born 100 years to late......and that would be part of the reason why he is an "EX" partner.....good boy... but not a good wrench and definitely not a good teacher....



Not everyone was meant to turn wrenches, my dad was one. If he took something apart it would end up in a box or bucket still apart years later, he just wasn`t mechanical. He came from an era before mechanical was all that available but he knew the woods, sea and the land so well that he could survive without machines. Most of the rest of the family before me were the same way, left the mechanicals for me...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well well, found on page 2 again, all the slacckers are still slaccckin, must be running/working on Hooskies!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some dirty parts to get cleaned up,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Saws getting some cleaning before getting torn down,


----------



## cheeves

[day down hereQUOTE="pioneerguy600, post: 5328569, member: 19757"]Saws getting some cleaning before getting torn down,













[/QUOTE]
Howdy Jerry, Robin!!
Had a great day down here!! Got a bunch of wood split with the Troybilt. Went from 8 this morning until 4:30 with a few breaks! Another good day and then can stack. Ended up with more wood than I thought. Then I can use the 026 and cut some more!!  Heard next winter maybe nearly as bad as this one!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> [day down hereQUOTE="pioneerguy600, post: 5328569, member: 19757"]Saws getting some cleaning before getting torn down,


Howdy Jerry, Robin!!
Had a great day down here!! Got a bunch of wood split with the Troybilt. Went from 8 this morning until 4:30 with a few breaks! Another good day and then can stack. Ended up with more wood than I thought. Then I can use the 026 and cut some more!!  Heard next winter maybe nearly as bad as this one!!! [/QUOTE]


Hey Bobby, good to hear from you again. It was raining hard here for most of today, stopped for a couple of hours late this afternoon so I cleaned up a few saw parts. Getting ready for the next couple of builds, a 044 Artic and a Hybrid Artic just for the fun of it!


----------



## Cantdog

Page II again........hates to warm up here.....cool and showery this morning....good to see they got the hamster back on the wheel again too.....mid morning bump...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another bump, couldn`t get on here earlier this morning, hampster ran out of pellets.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stephen C. said:


> snow showers here yesterday and again today, 31 degrees here now. This stuff is getting boring!
> Wow that is a nice 044 complete with heated handles!



Thanks, it will clean up good, I have a second 044 that is an Arctic as well, but needs a top end and plastics etc so I think I will build two Arctic models this time round, I have plenty of spare parts gathered up so shouldn`t be an issue.


----------



## Stihl 041S

The 044/046 Hybred is now the 044 MAX. 
Cause I say so. 
Back from page III


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> The 044/046 Hybred is now the 044 MAX.
> Cause I say so.
> Back from page III



044 MAX is a very good label for them, the cylinder has had some serious port work, base cut and piston shaved with a pop up, may not last a long while but I don`t care. Rebuild it again any time,only takes a few minutes to change out.


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> The 044/046 Hybred is now the 044 MAX.
> Cause I say so.
> Back from page III


That's good my "Phil" saw now has a official name; Stihl 044 Max, I like it


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> That's good my "Phil" saw now has a official name; Stihl 044 Max, I like it


I'm dying the top black and having orange lettering stickers made that looks stihl. 
A friend is having them made. 
I tried to quote your post too jerry. But it didn't.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm dying the top black and having orange lettering stickers made that looks stihl.
> A friend is having them made.
> I tried to quote your post too jerry. But it didn't.


The ,LIKES, are still working a little screwy, sometimes when I click on a LIKE i get redirected to another page asking if I really want give a LIKE to the post I already clicked on....???


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yup. I get the same thing.


----------



## Icehouse

Yup, me twice


----------



## pioneerguy600

346xp said:


> Why waste your time on scrap LOL


 I see you posting all over AS being nothing but a Troll, your days are numbered!!


----------



## Icehouse

346xp said:


> Why waste your time on scrap LOL


If that's scrap I'll take it


----------



## Icehouse

Stuff seems to be working I'm so happy. Now to get me working.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a little sawing done this morning and trucked a couple loads of firewood out of the woods to the woodyard.


----------



## dancan

Shazzammm !!!!!







Page 2 Mighty Mouse Bump !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Shazzammm !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 2 Mighty Mouse Bump !!!



That sure is a small saw to be noodling with, aren`t you concerned it might overheat?


----------



## Welder56

A few of those 044 parts look familiar Jerry! Hope ya take a picture of the finished product


----------



## Icehouse

It's got a white handle and a sharp chain, it'll be fine.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> That sure is a small saw to be noodling with, aren`t you concerned it might overheat?



Troll .... Why I otta report you .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> A few of those 044 parts look familiar Jerry! Hope ya take a picture of the finished product



I am sure they would, to you...LOL There is a chit load of parts in them boxes....LOL
There will be picts when completed, maybe a few more during the cleanup and build stage.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Troll .... Why I otta report you .....


 Beat you to it, I reported muhself.....LOL


----------



## dancan

Site sure seems to be on a Stihl powered server , big difference from the dog it's been on lately .......


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Site sure seems to be on a Stihl powered server , big difference from the dog it's been on lately .......



Yes Dan, the servers have been reloaded and the discs changed over from a slower running SATA to faster working SSD ones, there is still a few bugs to be worked out but it should be much better from now on. The new setup will be able to handle three times the load the old ones did without slowing down noticeably.


----------



## dancan

Sure looks like an improvement, loads fast on Tapatalk and on my home PC , I hope it stays stable. 






The only good thing that ever came in a Husqvee case .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mowing done. 
Work till 4am 
Saws tomorrow. 
Have a good day all.


----------



## dancan

No mowing here yet .






Mighty Mouse felled maple .





















Mighty Mouse cut load , one of two today 






Slackerz !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan !!!!
I do have those plans for you.
Mongo forget. 
Mongo has meds again. Might help.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are all hoping it will stay stable and be able to handle the ever increasing flow of traffic the site generates. The regulars on here never realize the numbers of persons on here that never makes a post and of the visitors that are not even logged on but just visiting the site, all of this useage slows down the servers so these new disc system is supposed to be able to handle the increased load.


dancan said:


> Sure looks like an improvement, loads fast on Tapatalk and on my home PC , I hope it stays stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only good thing that ever came in a Husqvee case .



That`s a purty saw!!.....alright, I will re port myself again....LOL


----------



## dancan

Shazzam !!!!






Mighty Mouse cut shoulder wood .
Burning right now as we speak


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dan. 
You a wood burnin' fool.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are all hoping it will stay stable and be able to handle the ever increasing flow of traffic the site generates. The regulars on here never realize the numbers of persons on here that never makes a post and of the visitors that are not even logged on but just visiting the site, all of this useage slows down the servers so these new disc system is supposed to be able to handle the increased load.
> 
> 
> That`s a purty saw!!.....alright, I will re port myself again....LOL


Glad to say Hello!! Couldn't get on for a couple!!
Split wood most of today!! Weather held up, but East wind came in this afternoon causing some aggravation!


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Dan.
> You a wood burnin' fool.



But at least I'm in a warm house burnin Stihl cut wood


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Glad to say Hello!! Couldn't get on for a couple!!
> Split wood most of today!! Weather held up, but East wind came in this afternoon causing some aggravation!





cheeves said:


> Glad to say Hello!! Couldn't get on for a couple!!
> Split wood most of today!! Weather held up, but East wind came in this afternoon causing some aggravation!



Good to hear from you Bobby, nice you are able to get out and work on some wood. Still a bit sloppy here with all the snowmelt going on, lots of old snow left in the woods, compacted and hard so it is taking its time melting off. We still get out and collect some where the snow has melted off. The site has been slow but it seems the latest software upgrade has corrected this and things are working good for now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> But at least I'm in a warm house burnin Stihl cut wood



That small stuff burns real nice, no splitting required and a round stick lasts longer than a split piece does.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep......easy lighting and goes Pffffffffffit up the chimney.....quick heat...good stuff this time O year.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

We had snow today, the ground was white for a few hours but then it warmed a little and changed over to rain, now the snow that fell today is all gone.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We had snow today, the ground was white for a few hours but then it warmed a little and changed over to rain, now the snow that fell today is all gone.




Went through that a couple days ago..........large rain squalls all around yesterday afternoon then blew hard NNE all night.....cool to cold here stihl.......36 'Merican this morning..cloudy....poor conditions overall for the end of April...


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> That small stuff burns real nice, no splitting required and a round stick lasts longer than a split piece does.


Good to know. Hooe it works like that in my smoker


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still overcast here this morning, rain has stopped but just a few degrees above, darn cool for this time of year requiring a low fire still.


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> Good to know. Hooe it works like that in my smoker


 Do you cut the wood in short little blocks for the smoker?


----------



## Cantdog

Lunch Bump.........just saved from PageII!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Supper time bump, no saws were harmed in this bump!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning you slackers!


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Jimmy...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Robin would you like me to haul that pile of iron off for ya?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nuther overcast dreary day here, may see some snow flurry's later also.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had the John Deere CS56 torn down to do a cylinder cleanup and new piston install. Well the cylinder was missing plating under the aluminum smear buildup below the exhaust port. I was going to toss it but after a little deliberation I figured,what the heck, just sand everything down a thou or so and run it. It started 2nd pull and runs perfect, idles and runs WOT just as it should so I cut some wood up with it and all is well for now. How long it will run is another story and I will just wait and see. Not planning on selling it or moving it on so no harm to anyone, my time and expense only.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hey Robin would you like me to haul that pile of iron off for ya?



By the time Robin gets to hauling it off the Iron Pirates will have swooped in and cleaned it all up.....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

I'd forgotten how much fun it is to drive nails into 100 year old Chestnut beams. 

Hey all!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I'd forgotten how much fun it is to drive nails into 100 year old Chestnut beams.
> 
> Hey all!!!


 Pilot hole!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pilot hole!!



Thanks Jerry. 

It ain't bad. 

The little nails in electrical staples. 
I'm wiring an old barn. 

All out of position in the near dark. Lol


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> By the time Robin gets to hauling it off the Iron Pirates will have swooped in and cleaned it all up.....LOL




Jerry..........you know me to well.............


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks Jerry.
> 
> It ain't bad.
> 
> The little nails in electrical staples.
> I'm wiring an old barn.
> 
> All out of position in the near dark. Lol


 Little nails in real hard wood hardly drive easily...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Jerry..........you know me to well.............



Better git to it, Iron pirates are eyballing that pile!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Little nails in real hard wood hardly drive easily...



A Vaughn Lil Pro works best. 

Anybody got any ideas what to put on light bulb threads to keep them from seizing in the barn??


----------



## pioneerguy600

I put vaseline in the ones out in unheated storage sheds, prevents the aluminum from corroding and sticking to the brass socket threads. Never tried ,Never Seize, should work as long as it just stays on the threads.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I put vaseline in the ones out in unheated storage sheds, prevents the aluminum from corroding and sticking to the brass socket threads. Never tried ,Never Seize, should work as long as it just stays on the threads.



How about wax from a toilet ring?
I got them hanging around to lube long construction screws. 
Maybe ??


----------



## Cantdog

Nuclear Grade nevah seize.......I got some.....wanna borrow it??? Be able to unscrew it after the big one......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Nuclear Grade nevah seize.......I got some.....wanna borrow it??? Be able to unscrew it after the big one......


You got some too? I was using it on some exhaust studs on an old tractor and someone saw it in some pictures...man they got l worked up.


----------



## towingace

Mornin'

No wonder it's so quiet over there.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> You got some too? I was using it on some exhaust studs on an old tractor and someone saw it in some pictures...man they got l worked up.




Yep.......mutual friend......LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t know what we would do without it around the salt water ecpecially steel bolts in aluminum components, they just don`t get along well. I wait til my outboards are just past warranty and pull all the bolts to coat the threads with Never Seize. I can take every bolt back out from engines 20 years old or older without breaking one off, I did every accessible bolt on a 1979 Mercury I bought new, no problem removing them til this day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> How about wax from a toilet ring?
> I got them hanging around to lube long construction screws.
> Maybe ??



Bees wax will hang around a long time and can stand a good bit of heat, toilet ring wax might just be a cleaner fix than Never Seize for that application. Try a couple and see how it works out, can`t see any problems using it.


----------



## towingace

I'm a firm believer in the "the sneeze", I use it religiously. Electric connections get the dielectric grease.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t know what we would do without it around the salt water ecpecially steel bolts in aluminum components, they just don`t get along well. I wait til my outboards are just past warranty and pull all the bolts to coat the threads with Never Seize. I can take every bolt back out from engines 20 years old or older without breaking one off, I did every accessible bolt on a 1979 Mercury I bought new, no problem removing them til this day.




Definitely....I do the same thing...except anything I get , warranty is not an issue.....I don't buy used saltwater outboards...always go upstate for fresh water units.....then do the same thing as you. Last saltwater outboard I got was a 55 hoss Johnson.....I snapped off every 3/8" SS bolt that held the lower unit on having to replace the water pump.....fortunately they all snapped up near the head so once it was separated was able to get on them with vicegrips, weasel pizz and a little heat from the inside and got them all out...on about half of them the threads came too but the holes were deep enough to retap with a bottoming tap and use longer SS bolts....slathered with neverseize....


----------



## Cantdog

towingace said:


> I'm a firm believer in the "the sneeze", I use it religiously. Electric connections get the dielectric grease.



Yep me too.......good, cheep insurance


----------



## pioneerguy600

towingace said:


> I'm a firm believer in the "the sneeze", I use it religiously. Electric connections get the dielectric grease.



i


Cantdog said:


> Definitely....I do the same thing...except anything I get , warranty is not an issue.....I don't buy used saltwater outboards...always go upstate for fresh water units.....then do the same thing as you. Last saltwater outboard I got was a 55 hoss Johnson.....I snapped off every 3/8" SS bolt that held the lower unit on having to replace the water pump.....fortunately they all snapped up near the head so once it was separated was able to get on them with vicegrips, weasel pizz and a little heat from the inside and got them all out...on about half of them the threads came too but the holes were deep enough to retap with a bottoming tap and use longer SS bolts....slathered with neverseize....



I do run my outboards in salt water but they get flushed after every use, religiously, saves them a good bit if salt water is not left in them just sitting around. When I was very young all the engines used in the salt were just crusty with white death and rusted bolts, if they broke very little could be done for them. Metallurgy has come a long way and the anodes attached to today`s engines help a lot. A good friend and I bought 25 hp Suzuki two strokes the same week from our local dealer, after 4 years his blew a headgasket, used in the salt and never flushed. I broke 3 cylinderhead bolts taking off the head so I center drilled them and loaded the holes with acetone /trans fluid mix for the 15 days it took the head gaskets to get here, two of the broke offs backed out after I welded a nut to the bolt stub, the last one I had to drill out and it broke free just before I cut through the steel and hit the aluminum, backed the casing out with picks and didn`t harm the threads on any of them, lucky that time.Ran a chaser in all of the thread bores and loaded the new stainless screws with NS. Those screws will always come out again but the rest of em likely will not, especially the exhaust side cover bolts. Had the lower unit and powerhead bolts out and they got the same treatment.


----------



## Stihl 041S

towingace said:


> I'm a firm believer in the "the sneeze", I use it religiously. Electric connections get the dielectric grease.


I always got dielectric grease..........DOOH. 

I knew there was something for light bulb threads. 
Just couldn't remember what it was. 

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I always got dielectric grease..........DOOH.
> 
> I knew there was something for light bulb threads.
> Just couldn't remember what it was.
> 
> Thanks guys!!!!



Let me know how the grease stands up to the heat generated by the lightbulbs.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Let me know how the grease stands up to the heat generated by the lightbulbs.



Good thought Jerry.........

I'm thinking the greasy should do alright. 

But I'll hit it with a torch to see what it does. 

Heat. Forgot about that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just thought the grease might thin out and run down the light bulbs but then again the Vaseline seems to stay there to prevent corrosion, don`t take much, guess just a film.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Grey and overcast this morning, no sun yet but maybe see it later today.


----------



## Cantdog

Real decent here this morning....for a change...sunny 40 degrees 'Merican...supposed to get better and warmer through the weekend....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hope to see that sun up this way soon, temps are forecasted to rise as well.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Rainy and nasty off and on all day. Bumped the heat this morning too...not getting over 60° F today...big change from mid 70s. May he a bit sloppy muddy tomorrow at the heritage festival....wondering if I should take the red truck with 4wd? Grass fields go to heck in a hurry with rain and traffic.


----------



## Cantdog

Lunch time bump and save from Page II.......


----------



## towingace

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just thought the grease might thin out and run down the light bulbs but then again the Vaseline seems to stay there to prevent corrosion, don`t take much, guess just a film.


Get right down to it, dielectric looks like it could be vaseline in a re-stickered tube.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Could be, does a good job keeping moisture out and does not affect the metal or insulation on any electrical wire I have used.


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzlakahZZZZZzzzzzzzzz............Rise 'n Shine.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Lad!!
I'll be asleep in 15 minutes.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Lad!!
> I'll be asleep in 15 minutes.


So you need a wake up call?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Lad!!
> I'll be asleep in 15 minutes.


So you need a wake up call?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Lad!!
> I'll be asleep in 15 minutes.


You need a wake up call then?


----------



## towingace

Mornin'


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Lad!!
> I'll be asleep in 15 minutes.


Whoooops I missed ya.....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Lad!!
> I'll be asleep in 15 minutes.


Whoooops I missed ya.....


----------



## Cantdog

Site's doing some weird chit......I tell ya!!!


----------



## towingace

Cantdog said:


> Site's doing some weird chit......I tell ya!!!


Yes it is. I couldn't get my post posted. Finally, when I got it to work, it double posted. I deleted one of em.

I see a couple of yuz guys had double posts too.


----------



## towingace

Cantdog said:


> Site's doing some weird chit......I tell ya!!!


Yes it is. I couldn't get my post posted. Finally, when I got it to work, it double posted. I deleted one of em.

I see a couple of yuz guys had double posts too.


----------



## Cantdog

503 Backend Fetch Failed.......?????? What the hell is a "Backend Fetch"?? Sounds dirty........nice way of saying "Grab Azz"......


----------



## Cantdog

503 Backend Fetch Failed.......?????? What the hell is a "Backend Fetch"?? Sounds dirty........nice way of saying "Grab Azz"......


----------



## Cantdog

This will get the post counts up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

This will get the post counts up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## towingace

I got up too early. My peepers are blurry & I'm seein' double.


----------



## Cantdog

towingace said:


> I got up too early. My peepers are blurry & I'm seein' double.



What?...What? Quite an echo in here......LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Ahhhh .....last post went normal/single......well...that was fun.....we must be able to Backend Fetch again......


----------



## towingace

It was doing the grab azz thing a couple days ago for me. It wasn't doublin' up though. I thought it was my puter.


----------



## Cantdog

towingace said:


> It was doing the grab azz thing a couple days ago for me. It wasn't doublin' up though. I thought it ws my puter.




I guess not......or it was both our 'putters...LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> This will get the post counts up!!!!!!!!


Yeah.......but it makes me feel like I need to shower after I read"Backend Fetch"


----------



## tbone75

WOW , place is stihl the same over here ! 

OK , I was here , now I gotta go !


----------



## dancan

What, no skirt wearing back end pics


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> What, no skirt wearing back end pics


Want more pix Danny ? She sent more ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah.......but it makes me feel like I need to shower after I read"Backend Fetch"



Hey Unc!!! Though you was asleep??


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah.......but it makes me feel like I need to shower after I read"Backend Fetch"




Like most things.....I spose it would be better to be the fetch..er... than the fetch...ee......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Want more pix Danny ? She sent more ! LOL


 How come I didn't get any pictures?....I like pictures........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Back end fetch...eh? See it caused a raise in post numbers, musta put this thread near the top again....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Back end fetch...eh? See it caused a raise in post numbers, musta put this thread near the top again....LOL



Yeah you missed it Jerry.....was fun for a while but I guess the server got it headings straight finally..


----------



## dancan

Robin , you may want to delete the pics after viewing , less splainin to the "Attendant" that way LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah you missed it Jerry.....was fun for a while but I guess the server got it headings straight finally..



Wouldn`t want to be navigating the mid Atlantic with it working wonky that way, a feller wouldn`t know if he was coming or going....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Unc!!! Though you was asleep??


Had to give a wake up call for my Lil Kid. 
Now mow the lawn!!


----------



## dancan

Mighty Mouse .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Mighty Mouse .


Rabid Rodent.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Mighty Mouse .



Super Mighty Mouse is behind my truck seat wishing it was out cutting wood!!


----------



## Welder56

Beautiful morning. Birds are singing and everything. gonna get all the yard cleaned up and summer stuff up on the deck I think today


----------



## Icehouse

Sunday morning big NASCAR day then will go try out my new saw. Got a new bar and chain yesterday it's an 044 10 mm all redone from the crank up


----------



## Cantdog

Yep gonna rake some leaves today......joy........not that different than shoveling snow....and not that much warmer either....


----------



## towingace

Went clamming this morning. We just had a 2 day opener.I went yesterday too. Beautiful morning on the beach & lots of clams.


----------



## dancan

I'd like to give that plow guy a piece of my mind , darn near raked a yard of gravel off of the lawn .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'd like to give that plow guy a piece of my mind , darn near raked a yard of gravel off of the lawn .



Did mine already but will have to go back over it again with the shop vac to get the fine stuff, picked a half 5 gallon bucket full off the flower garden...


----------



## dancan

OH MY WIFE'S FLOWERS !!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> OH MY WIFE'S FLOWERS !!!!!!



Done gone and cleaned the flower garden just as the last of the ice melted off it, green stuff poping up through the soil everywhere in there...LOL


----------



## Icehouse

Don't need to worry about to much gravel on our lawn cause the county is afraid to put much sand down on the road, costs to much. Our road gets more sand than other roads cause my wife drives school bus so they sorta watch after her.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I'd like to give that plow guy a piece of my mind , darn near raked a yard of gravel off of the lawn .




FREE Dirt!!! You'd have to pay for that in 'Merica....along with your shiny new springtime mail box.......


----------



## dancan

Ya but , it was my driveway dirt lol


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Ya but , it was my driveway dirt lol




OOoooooohhhhh........I thought road sand.........so you already paid to relocate it....probably twice....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I must bring home a few truck boxes of free gravel before it all gets used up, the Boss won`t miss it...


----------



## towingace

Geez, seems like last week when you guys were still winterbound, now your talkin' posies & yardwork.


----------



## Icehouse

Canada has an ever changing landscape


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> OOoooooohhhhh........I thought road sand.........so you already paid to relocate it....probably twice....



Yup , had a good talkin to my plow driver , I said "Self , if you evah ....."


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin !!!
Deal for you , from a Scott in Cape Breton no less LOL

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-other/c...es/1069132714?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Yup , had a good talkin to my plow driver , I said "Self , if you evah ....."


Yuo are......disturbed......


----------



## Icehouse

Hey Rob!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Hey Rob!!


Hey Chris!!!!!!!

You do any porting????


----------



## pioneerguy600

Late evening bump, looking for my marshmallow.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin !!!
> Deal for you , from a Scott in Cape Breton no less LOL
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-other/c...es/1069132714?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



Long ways to go for a ltr........maybe....if I could talk him down to ...say....$0.17/ltr...'Nadian that is......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice to see the sun again this morning, 9 C here currently.


----------



## Cantdog

Lunch bump......70 degrees 'Merican here......nice!!!!


----------



## dancan

Suppertime 65* Merican feelin just as good as 18* Nadian bump for the get out of my way your holdin up traffic Huskee ownerz !!


----------



## bikemike

Funny. Husky out runs the stihls sittin stihl


----------



## Stihl 041S

bikemike said:


> Funny. Husky out runs the stihls sittin stihl


Course they do. 
Stihls ain't scared and don't need to run away.


----------



## bikemike

Yeah you got that rite. They dont run away cuase they stihl workin the same cut as the husky got the job done lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

bikemike said:


> Yeah you got that rite. They dont run away cuase they stihl workin the same cut as the husky got the job done lol


Hey Mike!!!!
I love all saws.

'Cept if they won't start. Lol


----------



## bikemike

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Mike!!!!
> I love all saws.
> 
> 'Cept if they won't start. Lol


Word. Me too. My poulan is my go to saw my oh34 is just for stumping and felling and my 2 top handle saws get used for everything


----------



## bikemike

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Mike!!!!
> I love all saws.
> 
> 'Cept if they won't start. Lol


I like saws that dont start. They are cheep to free for me


----------



## Stihl 041S

bikemike said:


> I like saws that dont start. They are cheep to free for me


Oh yeah. 
I had a lowest cost Poulon from mid 90s. 
Always starts. A Jamacian friend trimmed big apple trees for an entire year. Great saw.
I got lots of bigger Stihls for hurricane relief. 
But I grab the smallest saw that will do the job.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Late evening bump, all went good today!


----------



## bikemike

I got a couple parts ordered for my echo cs 510 parts cost 2 times as much as i paid for the saw. Did i spend too much on a echo? Saw 6 bucks. Parts 14 dollhairs. Man this saw is killing the pocket book


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> I got a couple parts ordered for my echo cs 510 parts cost 2 times as much as i paid for the saw. Did i spend too much on a echo? Saw 6 bucks. Parts 14 dollhairs. Man this saw is killing the pocket book



Not until you put $1000. into one, then you have gone too far on an Echo!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

May get some rain today, see a few rain drops have already made their way to the ground. Still have 4 more round tires to get put on the daughters car and change the oil n filter, foot draggin....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Lunch time bump!!!


----------



## Welder56

What a beauty day. It was terrible in the sandblast shed. Man was I sweating wiTh two pairs of coverall and a huge space helmet on.

Got a weekend trip away with my buddy to the cape (the motherland; as he would say) for the long weekend. 100 acres of wood there hahaha.

Scored a ms362 today.... $100. Everything looks good so far. Gonna keep investigating to see if anything could be done to it. So far... Looks great. I'm not used to that LOL


----------



## bikemike

Dinner time bump. Hash browns eggs mmm so good with runny yokes


----------



## bikemike

I dont know whats going on with my top handle echo it sure is ripping up anything i put it too. Maybe it just got a good clean out cutting through big elm for a good few tanks at work today


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> What a beauty day. It was terrible in the sandblast shed. Man was I sweating wiTh two pairs of coverall and a huge space helmet on.
> 
> Got a weekend trip away with my buddy to the cape (the motherland; as he would say) for the long weekend. 100 acres of wood there hahaha.
> 
> Scored a ms362 today.... $100. Everything looks good so far. Gonna keep investigating to see if anything could be done to it. So far... Looks great. I'm not used to that LOL



Turned out to be a very nice day, much warmer than I had thought it would. Was a good day to be outside, put a new front bumper on the wife`s car, new tires on the daughters car, changed oil n filter and changed sparkplugs and airfilter to. Then drained and changed out lower gear oil from the outboard, now ready for the water.


----------



## bikemike

Good news is dinner was good. We might get some rain so the grass n garden will grow and the kids are being much better today


----------



## bikemike

Welder56 said:


> What a beauty day. It was terrible in the sandblast shed. Man was I sweating wiTh two pairs of coverall and a huge space helmet on.
> 
> Got a weekend trip away with my buddy to the cape (the motherland; as he would say) for the long weekend. 100 acres of wood there hahaha.
> 
> Scored a ms362 today.... $100. Everything looks good so far. Gonna keep investigating to see if anything could be done to it. So far... Looks great. I'm not used to that LOL


Need to make ur welding helmet look like Darth Vader then it may be cooler lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 2 bump.


----------



## Welder56

bikemike said:


> Need to make ur welding helmet look like Darth Vader then it may be cooler lol



Lol every welding helmet seems like your wearing something Darth vador would wear haha. 

Jerry busy day for you! can't wait to get some of my "list" done


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Lol every welding helmet seems like your wearing something Darth vador would wear haha.
> 
> Jerry busy day for you! can't wait to get some of my "list" done



I am busier when I am off work, going to work is actually like a vacation. When working around home my day starts arouind 5:30 and usually lasts til dark if working outside.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Already have 6 hrs in out of this day and its just noon here. Looks like I will be working until dark again today. The weather is with me today, a little less wind would be nice.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Already have 6 hrs in out of this day and its just noon here. Looks like I will be working until dark again today. The weather is with me today, a little less wind would be nice.



Yep I had to take the day off to run near endless errands......Delivering completed projects...trading paper for paper.....paying bills....all this in preparation for next week's liftoff ......going to "Smoke Test" that big old "Nadian/English saw tomorrow night......was going to do it tonight but today is the brides birthday and she has my evening planned...one more day is not a problem....as this is just a "Smoke Test" to make sure the electrics are good to go......then it gets disassembled and moved in under the loft and reassembled and adjusted in the place where it will live....can get it part way there with the overhead crane but then I'll have to take it rest of the way in pieces with a rolling engine crane and reassemble .....heavy tool....


----------



## bikemike

I got to fell a few good size 14 inch oaks used my echo then found a nail bummer. Thanl god it was my oregon chain that got it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Turned out to be a nice sunny day, 68 merican but a tad too windy , need to paint my furnace oil barrel, too much dust m debris in the air today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cloudy and cool this morning, hope to see the sun soon, like the heat it gives off!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Durn wind came back today, blowing in sheets...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Been 75 'Merican all week with sun mostly......would have been warmer but for the onshore SE wind........nice...good change.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are experiencing NW winds gusting strong, it must be sweeping out to sea here and recycling around back to you over in Maine keeping it cooler here by a few degrees.May see 65 merican mid day here.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Afternoon. How are the clowns over here?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Clowning around or possibly slacckking!


----------



## Welder56

Lots of slacking..... I've been slack as hell. Been enjoying the weather lately. But holy was it windy today

Trying to gets the kids to bed now... ugh what a task it can be.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yesterday and today was real windy, gusts were very strong both days but seemed worse today. Stayed quite warm til just a half hour ago, now starting to cool down. There is a forest fire burning about 4 miles from here.


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yesterday and today was real windy, gusts were very strong both days but seemed worse today. Stayed quite warm til just a half hour ago, now starting to cool down. There is a forest fire burning about 4 miles from here.


Yep then ur gunna get snowed on


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yesterday and today was real windy, gusts were very strong both days but seemed worse today. Stayed quite warm til just a half hour ago, now starting to cool down. There is a forest fire burning about 4 miles from here.



Holy that's crazy! Is it big fire?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Holy that's crazy! Is it big fire?



Far as I can find out its consumed over 9 hectares, the firefighters think they can get it contained tonight if the wind drops and stays calm overnight.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are experiencing NW winds gusting strong, it must be sweeping out to sea here and recycling around back to you over in Maine keeping it cooler here by a few degrees.May see 65 merican mid day here.




82 'Merican here today......butt 'spose to be 20 degrees cooler tomorrow but sunny!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 2 bump


----------



## Welder56

Well hope they put that fire out and no one was effected. 

Sad day. Made some room in the shed. Sold a couple of saws 

Now that I have the ms362 didn't need the whole family Of 60cc stihls lol. Looking forward to building my 034 this year tho


----------



## pioneerguy600

They likely pretty much had it beat overnight once the wind dropped, had a lot of men and machinery tied up though, 11 pumper trucks and two helicopters along with assorted other equipment scraping fire breaks.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They likely pretty much had it beat overnight once the wind dropped, had a lot of men and machinery tied up though, 11 pumper trucks and two helicopters along with assorted other equipment scraping fire breaks.




Yep ...sure get sparky this time of year....all the dead stuff from last year and this year not greened up yet.......can be real serious.....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They likely pretty much had it beat overnight once the wind dropped, had a lot of men and machinery tied up though, 11 pumper trucks and two helicopters along with assorted other equipment scraping fire breaks.




Yep ...sure get sparky this time of year....all the dead stuff from last year and this year not greened up yet.......can be real serious.....


----------



## Cantdog

Here we go again...back fetching failure again


----------



## Cantdog

Here we go again...back fetching failure again


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

It did that to my previous post so I back tracked it before it actually posted, so only one post actually took...LOL


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> It did that to my previous post so I back tracked it before it actually posted, so only one post actually took...LOL


Had 2 double posts in the last 1/2 hour in Good Morning Thread!
Howdy Jerry! How's life treating you up there? Weather has improved down here but today the East wind moved in.
Got a lot done lately though! Wood pile is about cleaned up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Had 2 double posts in the last 1/2 hour in Good Morning Thread!
> Howdy Jerry! How's life treating you up there? Weather has improved down here but today the East wind moved in.
> Got a lot done lately though! Wood pile is about cleaned up.



Good to hear from you Bobby, weather has changed up for the better, much warmer here now, ice n snow all but gone. Been running this years crop of Super Mighty Mouse saws doing a little firewood cutting. Piled a little last evening, got a good half cord needs splitting.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yesterday and today was real windy, gusts were very strong both days but seemed worse today. Stayed quite warm til just a half hour ago, now starting to cool down. There is a forest fire burning about 4 miles from here.


Hope it stays clear of you!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to hear from you Bobby, weather has changed up for the better, much warmer here now, ice n snow all but gone. Been running this years crop of Super Mighty Mouse saws doing a little firewood cutting. Piled a little last evening, got a good half cord needs splitting.


I'm about ready to start running "Mighty Mouse!" Wife laid down the law about cleaning up the wood pile before I brought more in! LOL So been splitting and stacking for 21/2 weeks! Tired of it and itching to be cutting again!! If it was up to me I would just throw the split wood in a pile! LOL If you ask me stacking looks good but it's a waste of good energy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Hope it stays clear of you!!



They either have it completely out or under control and mopping up hot spots, depends on who you talk to. Guess it`s not much of a threat now.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to hear from you Bobby, weather has changed up for the better, much warmer here now, ice n snow all but gone. Been running this years crop of Super Mighty Mouse saws doing a little firewood cutting. Piled a little last evening, got a good half cord needs splitting.


I'm about ready to start running "Mighty Mouse!" Wife laid down the law about cleaning up the wood pile before I brought more in! LOL So been splitting and stacking for 21/2 weeks! Tired of it and itching to be cutting again!! If it was up to me I would just throw the split wood in a pile! LOL If you ask me stacking looks good but it's a waste of good energy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> I'm about ready to start running "Mighty Mouse!" Wife laid down the law about cleaning up the wood pile before I brought more in! LOL So been splitting and stacking for 21/2 weeks! Tired of it and itching to be cutting again!! If it was up to me I would just throw the split wood in a pile! LOL If you ask me stacking looks good but it's a waste of good energy!



This years crop of Super Mighty Mouses are even faster than last years models. I need to get into the woods for a couple of days to replentish my woodpiles, wood here must be piled to get it dried, too much rainfall and moisture here for wood to dry unless its neatly piled so the wind and sun can dry it out.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> This years crop of Super Mighty Mouses are even faster than last years models. I need to get into the woods for a couple of days to replentish my woodpiles, wood here must be piled to get it dried, too much rainfall and moisture here for wood to dry unless its neatly piled so the wind and sun can dry it out.


Jerry I don't know how this years "Mighty Mouses" can be faster than last years! Ran it about three weeks ago on some beautiful white oak about a foot across and it just blew thru it!! Had to be reving in the 14,000's! Broken in now and running great!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Jerry I don't know how this years "Mighty Mouses" can be faster than last years! Ran it about three weeks ago on some beautiful white oak about a foot across and it just blew thru it!! Had to be reving in the 14,000's! Broken in now and running great!!



Good to hear that Bobby, this years crop has a few more advancements made to them, built 7 more this winter and found a little more out of them, even Dan could notice the difference over his Mighty Mouses.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sattday....off to do the Mothers day thing with the MIL.


----------



## Cantdog

The bride and I loaded the half ton with 2000 lbs of misc. scrap/crap and hauled it to the scrap yd this morning.....turned it into another $100.00 for the trip's war chest....


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to hear that Bobby, this years crop has a few more advancements made to them, built 7 more this winter and found a little more out of them, even Dan could notice the difference over his Mighty Mouses.


WOW is all I can say!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> WOW is all I can say!!!


I was pleasantly surprised myself, just now waiting for a final part to be returned from the machine shop and my personal 026 Super Mighty Mouse will be all together and residing under its new shell, then I have to complete the chain before making its timing runs, should be much improved.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was another nice day once the rain stopped and the sun came out again, temps got quite warm also, warmest day so far this year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The bride and I loaded the half ton with 2000 lbs of misc. scrap/crap and hauled it to the scrap yd this morning.....turned it into another $100.00 for the trip's war chest....



You actually got it there before the Iron Pirates beat you to it??!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You actually got it there before the Iron Pirates beat you to it??!!



I did..........but they was circling......of course I only know of the "honest" ones.....leaving sticky notes on the window of the shop door and such....true Iron Pirates would never do that.......didn't get all of it...stihl got about a half load yet. Will have to scrounge around and come up with enough for another load.....shouldn't be a problem....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I did..........but they was circling......of course I only know of the "honest" ones.....leaving sticky notes on the window of the shop door and such....true Iron Pirates would never do that.......didn't get all of it...stihl got about a half load yet. Will have to scrounge around and come up with enough for another load.....shouldn't be a problem....LOL!!!



The Iron Pirates around here wouldn`t leave no notes, if they can see it they would be on it like flies. I just changed out a 4 tube flourescent light fixture and installed a two tube in its place, was only the shell left of the 4 tube so I placed it out at the end of the drive. A couple hours after dark I heard a rukus out there, looked out and there were two trucks and 4 - 5 guys arguing over the friccken steel light housing, thing only weighed a couple pounds. Guy up the street had a automatic washer and dryer sitting out for them, they moved on up there and each took one appliance but they dropped off two fiberglass water filtering tanks and a shorter squat looking tank made of fiberglass or plastic, left them there, guess it was a fair trade...LOL


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Iron Pirates around here wouldn`t leave no notes, if they can see it they would be on it like flies. I just changed out a 4 tube flourescent light fixture and installed a two tube in its place, was only the shell left of the 4 tube so I placed it out at the end of the drive. A couple hours after dark I heard a rukus out there, looked out and there were two trucks and 4 - 5 guys arguing over the friccken steel light housing, thing only weighed a couple pounds. Guy up the street had a automatic washer and dryer sitting out for them, they moved on up there and each took one appliance but they dropped off two fiberglass water filtering tanks and a shorter squat looking tank made of fiberglass or plastic, left them there, guess it was a fair trade...LOL


Was hot out earlier but East wind moved in with fog and clouds and temp dropped drastically in a few minutes. Had to put on long pants and a sweatshirt!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Was hot out earlier but East wind moved in with fog and clouds and temp dropped drastically in a few minutes. Had to put on long pants and a sweatshirt!



Yester day was nice and warm here but today was mostly cloud covered and sprinkling , still worked outside in just a Tee shirt but I am a bit different tham most folks in that regard. Rest of the folks I could see were dressed for Fall/winter...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Overcast and cool here too......inside trimming today but cutting outside......tee shirt too.....girl coming ovah to get the drill on coping with the dogs...be staying here whilst we're away......all good....things falling into place......but....OL really spooling up!!!!!!! She gets pretty "Nerved Up" about these things........LOL!!

This is our 20th unaversary.........spent our tenth at the Prince George in Halifax...a great city to visit and walk about.........Keiths Brewery right there too!!!! To bad I didn't know Jerry and Danny back then.....woulda been fun intown for a night......


----------



## TheViking

Congratulations on your 20th.


----------



## Cantdog

TheViking said:


> Congratulations on your 20th.




Woot woot!!!! Thanks Viking!!!! Been married 2 going on three yrs but together 20 yrs .........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Overcast and cool here too......inside trimming today but cutting outside......tee shirt too.....girl coming ovah to get the drill on coping with the dogs...be staying here whilst we're away......all good....things falling into place......but....OL really spooling up!!!!!!! She gets pretty "Nerved Up" about these things........LOL!!
> 
> This is our 20th unaversary.........spent our tenth at the Prince George in Halifax...a great city to visit and walk about.........Keiths Brewery right there too!!!! To bad I didn't know Jerry and Danny back then.....woulda been fun intown for a night......



OOOH man, three of us on the loose in Halifax for a night, look out!! Plenty of Keiths up this way, could tip a few I bet. Congrats on the 20 th anniversary, have a great trip oveah the Pond.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> OOOH man, three of us on the loose in Halifax for a night, look out!! Plenty of Keiths up this way, could tip a few I bet. Congrats on the 20 th anniversary, have a great trip oveah the Pond.




Thanks Jerry!! Yep that woulda been a good time!!........Oh well ...perhaps our 25TH??........we'll all be old by then...'cept the bride......LOLOLOL!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Jerry!! Yep that woulda been a good time!!........Oh well ...perhaps our 25TH??........we'll all be old by then...'cept the bride......LOLOLOL!!!!!



Yep, can`t hold half the beer I once could before heading off to the washroom, maybe in another 5 years it will be halved again, cheap night...LOL
The bride will be forever young!


----------



## pioneerguy600

SATTDAY!! Wish it were but its raining n not warm, wish it was!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Woot woot!!!! Thanks Viking!!!! Been married 2 going on three yrs but together 20 yrs .........


Happy Anniversary Robin!! All the best!!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> SATTDAY!! Wish it were but its raining n not warm, wish it was!!


Day started out foggy and drizzly! This afternoon sun came out for awhile with big cumulus clouds and humid. Big temp change from yesterday. Now pretty much overcast.
Trying to get this darn woodpile cleaned up so I can go run "Mighty Mouse!" Boss has laid down the law " No more wood until it's cleaned up!" LOL One of the prices we pay for the marriage!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bobby, you know what happens without a woman around to drive us -----,to get things done!! Not always a pretty picture but definitely more relaxed...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Last day of work for me this week!!!!! Outa heah tomorra!!!!!! Got quite a bit to do yet.....I'm told....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Last day of work for me this week!!!!! Outa heah tomorra!!!!!! Got quite a bit to do yet.....I'm told....


The day before a big trip has always been a very busy day for me, usually had a usual days work plus trying to get together all those last minute, must have items that might just have a use or come in handy or not....LOL


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Chris!!!!!!!
> 
> You do any porting????


Can't believe that your post just showed up, didn't realize I was that far from civilization. No I don't do any porting at least not anymore, I use to port snowmobile engines but that's been probably 40 years ago, seems like another life ago. I didn't have a ported saw until I won the "PHIL" 440 I won in the fund raiser, now I have 2 another 044 10mm I picked up, ported saws are a real joy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cleared a circle for a cul de sac today, man I am not used to running a chainsaw for 8 hrs dropping trees no more. Got to toughen up again and that uneaven ground thing throws the old legs fer a spin...LOL


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cleared a circle for a cul de sac today, man I am not used to running a chainsaw for 8 hrs dropping trees no more. Got to toughen up again and that uneaven ground thing throws the old legs fer a spin...LOL


Envy you to be able to run as saw that long. You are absolutely right about the uneven ground, thought I was the only one that was affected.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Envy you to be able to run as saw that long. You are absolutely right about the uneven ground, thought I was the only one that was affected.



It wasn`t a really big job ,just a half of a 300' diameter circle with small trees spaced 3 - 4 feet apart, around 70 trees under a foot dia but they are tall with lots of limbs that needed to be knocked off, ground went from swampy like to rather bumpy and of course it gets worse once its cluttered with tree branches n stems to step over. It would have been a 5 hr job back when I was in my twenties...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Can't believe that your post just showed up, didn't realize I was that far from civilization. No I don't do any porting at least not anymore, I use to port snowmobile engines but that's been probably 40 years ago, seems like another life ago. I didn't have a ported saw until I won the "PHIL" 440 I won in the fund raiser, now I have 2 another 044 10mm I picked up, ported saws are a real joy.



I can`t make myself cut with a stock saw, each one of them seems too slow no matter how many cc they are. That must be that power to weight ratio they all speak of, especially my old friend Saw Troll.


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cleared a circle for a cul de sac today, man I am not used to running a chainsaw for 8 hrs dropping trees no more. Got to toughen up again and that uneaven ground thing throws the old legs fer a spin...LOL


Best advice would be stretching out during and after work. Getting old sucks especially with the weather changes


----------



## bikemike

Yesterday we were clearing around garage stalls in low income housing. These ppl have damn near a free place to live and have no respect for the property. Garbage everywhere and we did not rake anything around the sides or back due to too much garbage. Think i need to take my saw to the car wash and sanitize it


----------



## Cantdog

Have a good one guys.....we're on way!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Have a good one guys.....we're on way!!!!!!



You have a good trip, we will be waiting to hear and see picts n stuff!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> Best advice would be stretching out during and after work. Getting old sucks especially with the weather changes



Never stop[ working is the key, only stop when asleep, maybe!!


----------



## Welder56

Weather is looking good for the weekend trip. Had a great conversation with ya last evening over coffee Jerry ! Appreciate everything you've done for me. The mighty mouse is gonna have a new loving owner for a long time . 

Now took day off today and doing outside chores all day



pioneerguy600 said:


> Never stop[ working is the key, only stop when asleep, maybe!!



Don't think I stop till bed!! Ever. Women Always keep me busy.... which is great because I don't sit too well for long periods haha


----------



## bikemike

Welder56 said:


> Weather is looking good for the weekend trip. Had a great conversation with ya last evening over coffee Jerry ! Appreciate everything you've done for me. The mighty mouse is gonna have a new loving owner for a long time .
> 
> Now took day off today and doing outside chores all day
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think I stop till bed!! Ever. Women Always keep me busy.... which is great because I don't sit too well for long periods haha


Me too. Just to watch a movie i need build a plane or rebuild a carb just to sit


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Weather is looking good for the weekend trip. Had a great conversation with ya last evening over coffee Jerry ! Appreciate everything you've done for me. The mighty mouse is gonna have a new loving owner for a long time .
> 
> Now took day off today and doing outside chores all day
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think I stop till bed!! Ever. Women Always keep me busy.... which is great because I don't sit too well for long periods haha



Same here, good chatting over coffee ,covered a lot of ground..LOL
Pulled the 362 down this morning before breakfast, cleaned it all up, dumped out the old mix, installed a new plug, set the carb and it fired on the second pull. Adjusted the carb just a smidge from my original setting and it runs like a champ, idle to transition spot on. It takes near 1.5 out on the L side, was set at 3 so was too rich. Havn`t cut wood with it yet but I know it will,ordered the airfilter parts and will wait for them before running it in wood.


----------



## bikemike

Love coffee its a important part of the day


----------



## bikemike

Garage sale gas torch


----------



## Icehouse

bikemike said:


> Garage sale gas torchView attachment 424645


Amazing it works


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have my original gas torch I bought new in 1967 for burning peeling paint off houses prior to repainting, still use it for melting lead.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 362, thanks to Welder56, its a nice runner.


----------



## Welder56

Wow looks deadly!! Glad it started well. I hoped it would after tuning. the way it boged abit after I started it I figured it was rich as well. So happy with the 026!


So are ya gonna get your hands dirty and mod it? 

I'll make sure to take pictures of my trip to the cape.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I might just keep it as a quiet saw as the only quiet saw I now have is that Oleomak 56 that is in John Deere green colors. I cannot be seen running a green saw, that would be worse than getting caught running an Orange saw...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Saw day!! Have a few dozen trees waiting for me to be dropped today, looks like the 026`s will be doing most of the work.


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> I might just keep it as a quiet saw as the only quiet saw I now have is that Oleomak 56 that is in John Deere green colors. I cannot be seen running a green saw, that would be worse than getting caught running an Orange saw...LOL


Nothing wrong with a echo top 
Top handle saw. 

Are you saying ur a crapsman man lol


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> Saw day!! Have a few dozen trees waiting for me to be dropped today, looks like the 026`s will be doing most of the work.


Ur lucky. I got court instead of work well good news is its for my kids. Bad news im not out making money


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> Nothing wrong with a echo top
> Top handle saw.
> 
> Are you saying ur a crapsman man lol


 Stihl only for me as a real work saw and use my Sachs Dolmars sparingly.


----------



## dancan

Stihl to get the job done , all others are for the wanna bees ....


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Stihl to get the job done , all others are for the wanna bees ....


Chuck Norris , brushes his teeth with a Stihl .
Justin Bieber , owns a Huskkee .......


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Chuck Norris , brushes his teeth with a Stihl .
> Justin Bieber , owns a Huskkee .......



Justin Bieber.......never heard of her......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Stihl to get the job done , all others are for the wanna bees ....



Yep and doubles as a fair small craft anchor when needed....all around good tool....speaking of tools.......Hey Dan!!!LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep and doubles as a fair small craft anchor when needed....all around good tool....speaking of tools.......Hey Dan!!!LOL!!


Longer the bar.....better the anchor.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Longer the bar.....better the anchor.




So true Unc.........!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> So true Unc.........!!!!!!



Lol. I'll send you the rim sprocket. And then you send me the spur. Your 111S should be all Jonsereds.

I'm only gonna run 404.

Just find me a couple of large bar nuts. 

I gave mine to some Yahoo. Lol


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Lol. I'll send you the rim sprocket. And then you send me the spur. Your 111S should be all Jonsereds.
> 
> I'm only gonna run 404.
> 
> Just find me a couple of large bar nuts.
> 
> I gave mine to some Yahoo. Lol



Deal......the spur drum is very, very close to new...so should give good long service......I'll keep my eye peeled for some bar nutz.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Deal......the spur drum is very, very close to new...so should give good long service......I'll keep my eye peeled for some bar nutz.....



Thanks Lad.

I was gonna send it to Marcy.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks Lad.
> 
> I was gonna send it to Marcy.



Naaaaa...she don't need it......LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Naaaaa...she don't need it......LOL!!!


But she could have terrorized you


----------



## dancan

Pffffft , Slackerzz !!!
Ol Pitbull is polly already to bed LOL







Mighty Mouse


----------



## Icehouse

They are "mighty"


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> They are "mighty"


Hey Chris. 

I got a ported one and it is a go to saw.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> But she could have terrorized you



She will anyway!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> She will anyway!!!!!



It would have been a good"WTF" gift for her to give you. Lol


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Pffffft , Slackerzz !!!
> Ol Pitbull is polly already to bed LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty Mouse




Pfffft...not yet slackah.......but verwy verwy close...had just about my quota of fine, free Irish whisky for the day...12:18 AM here.....Pit Bull is stihl blinkin'....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> It would have been a good"WTF" gift for her to give you. Lol


You like those don't cha???...LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> You like those don't cha???...LOL!!!



Yeah. 

As to really being "WTF".....

In the end......they are and they aren't.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah.
> 
> As to really being "WTF".....
> 
> In the end......they are and they aren't.




LOL!! Like my wedding present...???.....I was able to ID it instantly....the bride ...not so much....but she knew what the shiny thing was for!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Like my wedding present...???.....I was able to ID it instantly....the bride ...not so much....but she knew what the shiny thing was for!!!



And it's a guilty pleasure. 

How many times can everything line up like that. 

I giggled. Lol


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> And it's a guilty pleasure.
> 
> How many times can everything line up like that.
> 
> I giggled. Lol




Yep ya done good one that one!!!!

Gawd I'm slackin' 7:30AM already....head's a little fuzzy this morning.....but usually is before I brush muh hair...LOL!!!

Last day/night in Dublin......daughter is headed back to Prague this forenoon....we're taking time off from starting our tour to spend the last few hrs with her.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> And it's a guilty pleasure.
> 
> How many times can everything line up like that.
> 
> I giggled. Lol




Yep ya done good one that one!!!!

Gawd I'm slackin' 7:30AM already....head's a little fuzzy this morning.....but usually is before I brush muh hair...LOL!!!

Last day/night in Dublin......daughter is headed back to Prague this forenoon....we're taking time off from starting our tour to spend the last few hrs with her.


----------



## Cantdog

Oh man....."Backend Fetch" failure again....LOL...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Oh man....."Backend Fetch" failure again....LOL...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Oh man....."Backend Fetch" failure again....LOL...LOL


Sounds dirty......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Sounds dirty......




It is.......it's a dirty trick to get posting #s up.....or a server issue...you judge!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Sounds dirty......




It is.......it's a dirty trick to get posting #s up.....or a server issue...you judge!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> It is.......it's a dirty trick to get posting #s up.....or a server issue...you judge!!!


Sorta sad isn't it.....

Glad you can see your daughter!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Sorta sad isn't it.....
> 
> Glad you can see your daughter!



Thanks Unc.....it's been 8 months.....now she has to return to work and we continue to play........this is a first!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Maaaan....this place is slack!!!!!......Page two again!!!


----------



## Welder56

Back from my trip. It was a lot of fun. Fishing, shooting, hiking, and sawing.

We sawed our way through to the old skidder trail on his property and set up camp. 

The 026 was a light sabre as I expected Jerry LOL. The 044 ran awesome and definitely junked up wood like it means business haha.

Pretty sure where we were camping out had some spirits with us. Quite interesting at night lol


----------



## dancan

Robin , been 2 years since I've seen my oldest but I talk to her often .
Glad you got to see yours 
Mighty Mouse , awesome little saw !!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , been 2 years since I've seen my oldest but I talk to her often .
> Glad you got to see yours
> Mighty Mouse , awesome little saw !!!!!




Thanks Dan.....2 yrs is a long time.....we only neen 8 months....we had a good time was worth whatever the cost .......she'll be back home in another 6-7 weeks..


----------



## cheeves

Ran "Mighty Mouse" for a little bit yesterday out here in the woodpile. Have to finish cleaning it up and then can really run it on some Primo oak over on a power line. Hope it's still there when i get over there to cut it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Back from my trip. It was a lot of fun. Fishing, shooting, hiking, and sawing.
> 
> We sawed our way through to the old skidder trail on his property and set up camp.
> 
> The 026 was a light sabre as I expected Jerry LOL. The 044 ran awesome and definitely junked up wood like it means business haha.
> 
> Pretty sure where we were camping out had some spirits with us. Quite interesting at night lol
> 
> View attachment 425526



Always good to get out into the woods for a few days. I have been cutting for the last 5 days, been a lot of fun!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Ran "Mighty Mouse" for a little bit yesterday out here in the woodpile. Have to finish cleaning it up and then can really run it on some Primo oak over on a power line. Hope it's still there when i get over there to cut it!



Mighty Mouse is up to it, better not wait too long before you get to that oak, it might just walk away...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Concrete cutting tomorrow, not using the Mighty Mouse fer that!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Got to get over here more. 
Hey all!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Unc.! It`s kinda quiet over here, everyone must be running Maytags.


----------



## Icehouse

Rescue mission____page 2. How's everybody this bright Wednesday morning


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been mostly a damp day here, not heavy rain but a heavy mist with big drops dispersed throughout. Did work outside all afternoon but didn`t get wet through, just a tad damp.


----------



## Icehouse

Rescue mission #2____on page 2. Had to run to Spokane to the hospital my MIL and my granddaughter both in same hospital same time


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' All......Very very early for morning most of you.......


----------



## Icehouse

Real early it's still 10:20pm wed nite


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Rescue mission #2____on page 2. Had to run to Spokane to the hospital my MIL and my granddaughter both in same hospital same time



That`s not nice,hospitals are not a nice place to be,necessary at times though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Mornin' All......Very very early for morning most of you.......



Too early,Coffee needed!


----------



## towingace

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too early,Coffee needed!


That was 3:00 am for us. I was up & about (before my kitty nap) but my puter wasn't. Didn't work for several hours.


----------



## cheeves

Evening.....
Cut up a nice aged Black Maple this morning early before taking Ruthann to Milton for a Drs. apt then to an apt at Social Security office! Decent girl hooked her up with a bunch of stuff and me on her SS!! 
Well worth the trip! Maybe lucks changing finally!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Evening.....
> Cut up a nice aged Black Maple this morning early before taking Ruthann to Milton for a Drs. apt then to an apt at Social Security office! Decent girl hooked her up with a bunch of stuff and me on her SS!!
> Well worth the trip! Maybe lucks changing finally!



Hope so Bobby!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hope all is going well with the Zlackerzzzzz......


----------



## Icehouse

Zlackerzzzz can be a problem can't they. Night all


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Zlackerzzzz can be a problem can't they. Night all


Night Chris.


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!


----------



## towingace

Mornin' bunch


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning here as well,will be running the 026`s again today for as long as the weather lets me. Sposed to rain some later today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are getting the rain, was needed so can`t complain too much, good for lawns ,gardens n such.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Can anybody sharpen my blade?


----------



## dancan

Maybe I should get rid of some saws , can't use more than one and a, 21" blade should be a big enough saw for everything .


----------



## dancan

Sure is se lacking in here .


----------



## dancan

Double saw holder for the Bota .


----------



## Icehouse

Good looking saws and holder got the mud dogs on


----------



## dancan

Not much tread left so the chains stay LOL


----------



## Icehouse

My skidder the same way, front tires are legally bald, chains stay all year round


----------



## dancan

You should put up a few pics of the skiddah .


----------



## Icehouse

Here's the only picture I could find must be right after I bought it, still clean


----------



## Icehouse

Found at bottom of page 2, what happened no body since I posted my 440 picture, John Deere that is


----------



## Cantdog

Icehouse said:


> Found at bottom of page 2, what happened no body since I posted my 440 picture, John Deere that is




Sorry Ice......I'm in London right now and been a bit slack......pretty nice looking unit...Clean!!....fronts 50%...rears 65%.....and wicked good chains!!!! What's not to love!!!???


----------



## Icehouse

London, like not in the U.S.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> London, like not in the U.S.




Yep, like in Great Britain, over the other side of the pond.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Them skiddas sure have the pulling power, nice looking unit!


----------



## Icehouse

Fun to operate too. Great to just head out for most any direction and build a trail to skid on. Knocks down trees if they aren't to big, then drive over them to make a trail. You constantly have to be on the lookout for joe pokes that keep want to get in the cab with you. I've only had it for a little over 5 yrs so there's a lot left to learn, I'm not real good on step ground, haven't had a lot of practice.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Fun to operate too. Great to just head out for most any direction and build a trail to skid on. Knocks down trees if they aren't to big, then drive over them to make a trail. You constantly have to be on the lookout for joe pokes that keep want to get in the cab with you. I've only had it for a little over 5 yrs so there's a lot left to learn, I'm not real good on step ground, haven't had a lot of practice.



Those things can hurt or kill you real easy if you don`t pay constant attention to what`s going on. I have seen them rolled over,flipped and rolled off a cliff, all very dangerous to the operator.


----------



## Icehouse

Had a good childhood friend who ran skidder for over 30 yrs and never tipped one over. Worked for the same contractor all those yrs. boss said he was the slowest operator he'd ever seen, but at the end of the day he had as many logs as the hotdogs and they weren't working on his skidder all the time. Around here you wouldn't believe the terrain they skid on "Its said steeper then the back of Gods neck". Skidder said wont go up the trails just down, they have to have go back trails to get on top then straight down the hill, can't go sideards tip over. Some fun.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Had a good childhood friend who ran skidder for over 30 yrs and never tipped one over. Worked for the same contractor all those yrs. boss said he was the slowest operator he'd ever seen, but at the end of the day he had as many logs as the hotdogs and they weren't working on his skidder all the time. Around here you wouldn't believe the terrain they skid on "Its said steeper then the back of Gods neck". Skidder said wont go up the trails just down, they have to have go back trails to get on top then straight down the hill, can't go sideards tip over. Some fun.



That is the terrain we have here,very hilly and so easy to tip a machine over on it, hardly any flat ground in the forest around here, if it is flat it has been cultivated unless it is a swamp.


----------



## Icehouse

I'm working on my own ground and it's all pretty flat, just right for us old farts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> I'm working on my own ground and it's all pretty flat, just right for us old farts.



Much safer than the slopes. Up here the slopes are about all that is left with trees on them so we never really get to work on flat ground. Was the same way out in BC years back.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just changed carbs out on a couple of saws, off to see if they work better or not....LOL


----------



## Icehouse

I'm sure they will, process of illumination


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> I'm sure they will, process of illumination



I just modified the carbs and put them on modified/ported saws to see if they lean out at WOT. These modified saws use a little more fuel than stoick ones...LOL


----------



## Icehouse

Icehouse said:


> I'm sure they will, process of illumination


Elimination


----------



## Icehouse

I only have one modified saw the 440 hybrid in won in the Phil fund raiser. I really like that saw maybe I'll need more modified saws. Randy had done this one


----------



## towingace

Icehouse said:


> Elimination


I thought you spelled it that way on purpose...if Jerry's carbs are too lean, those saws might just "illuminate".


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have never had one light up yet, my hearing is not what it used to be but I can still tell when a saw engine picks up a couple hundred rpm due to running lean.


----------



## jhellwig

What in the world happend to this place? It used to be that the only two saw brands were stihl and husky and then dolmar crept in there. The ms361 was the saw to have. The ms440 and 372xp were highly debated. All the old timers like Tom Hall and lakeside are gone. I see sawtroll still posts but not as frequent as he used to.

Now echo is popular and the place is a cluster. What happend?

Oh and what happend to the rep system. It used to be fun to see trolls obliterated with red dots.

Oh and I have nothing against echo it is just odd seing it as the popular saw.


----------



## towingace

Where you been?...What's yer name?...Glad to meet ya.

Darrell


----------



## Icehouse

jhellwig said:


> What in the world happend to this place? It used to be that the only two saw brands were stihl and husky and then dolmar crept in there. The ms361 was the saw to have. The ms440 and 372xp were highly debated. All the old timers like Tom Hall and lakeside are gone. I see sawtroll still posts but not as frequent as he used to.
> 
> Now echo is popular and the place is a cluster. What happend?
> 
> Oh and what happend to the rep system. It used to be fun to see trolls obliterated with red dots.
> 
> Oh and I have nothing against echo it is just odd seing it as the popular saw.


The 361 and 440 are Stihl the saws to have, thall and lakeside got burnt out, I think, Niko can be found on the good morning thread, reps went away with the new XenForo provider. Good to see old members posting again


----------



## pioneerguy600

The good old days are just that, time moves on and members burn out, their interest changes and new members sign on. Saws change as new models come out and the site fills up with enthusiasts and the real users of chainsaws like loggers and pro arborists go quietly into the sunset. Occasional use and firewood saws have taken over and there will always be some cookie cutters hanging around.


----------



## jhellwig

pioneerguy600 said:


> The good old days are just that, time moves on and members burn out, their interest changes and new members sign on. Saws change as new models come out and the site fills up with enthusiasts and the real users of chainsaws like loggers and pro arborists go quietly into the sunset. Occasional use and firewood saws have taken over and there will always be some cookie cutters hanging around.



But change scares me. I wanna stick my head in the sand and pretend that new technology is bad.


----------



## Icehouse

New technology is probably bad, but_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Things just won`t stand still, progress is the buzz word!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a chance to run 3 of my 026 Mighty Mouses today, cut up two full truckloads of nice hardwood for firewood today. Temps were nice early this morning but climbed quickly by noon, was sweating heavily by lunchtime. A local Radio station brought us lunch today, Q104.3 brought us pizza ,pop and bottled water, they call themselves,The Construction Crew, we sure appreciated their efforts.


----------



## Icehouse

I always forget about my 026, probably haven't used it for two years, put a new 194 on it tuned it then hung it up. Was always going to have it ground on but thought maybe it was to old. Think I'll get it out tomorrow and run it some.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> I always forget about my 026, probably haven't used it for two years, put a new 194 on it tuned it then hung it up. Was always going to have it ground on but thought maybe it was to old. Think I'll get it out tomorrow and run it some.



The 026 can be a nice surprise once its opened up and timed correctly. I have just about stopped using my bigger saws now that I run these modified 026`s, they seem so light weight and cut just about as fast as a much heavier 044 but just in the small diameter wood we are cutting now.


----------



## Cantdog

Was a warm one today....thunder boomers and heavy rain is cooling things down now..........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Warm here also, lots of blackflies out tonight, I stirred plenty of them up when splitting wood.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Warm here also, lots of blackflies out tonight, I stirred plenty of them up when splitting wood.




Yeah they're out here too.......got 'em going pretty good night before last mowing my 2 weeks growth of lawn.....mowed it the first time the night before we left.....didn't really need it .........but it sure did when we got back!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mowing the grass always gets em going good, they like hiding in grass that is just a tad higher than we like for a lawn.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The guy next door to the home I was working today was out mowing his lawn, its fairly shaded and does not get much of a breeze. He nearly got ate alive, had blood running from his arms and forehead. I suggested he should use some fly dope but he refused to put some on, I offered him to use mine but nope,he don`t like the smell of it....LOL


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Things just won`t stand still, progress is the buzz word!


Change is the only constant!!
Jerry ran your FABULOUS 026 last few days! Got that red and white oak that was left over the power lines. Plus I found some more! Got an all white oak load today with " Mighty Mouse!" Love that stuff! Got 3 trees today that were about a ft across and the 026 just blew right thru them with a new Woodland Pro chisel chain. Love that saw!! Best small saw I've ever had the great pleasure to run. And you know I Loved my old Orange Top 44!!
Wood pile is growing! 
Need Rain!!!
Take care Friend!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Change is the only constant!!
> Jerry ran your FABULOUS 026 last few days! Got that red and white oak that was left over the power lines. Plus I found some more! Got an all white oak load today with " Mighty Mouse!" Love that stuff! Got 3 trees today that were about a ft across and the 026 just blew right thru them with a new Woodland Pro chisel chain. Love that saw!! Best small saw I've ever had the great pleasure to run. And you know I Loved my old Orange Top 44!!
> Wood pile is growing!
> Need Rain!!!
> Take care Friend!




Good score on getting the oak, good to hear the 026 is doing you good, mine are cutting machines. I traded one of my 026`s for a near new MS362 and I havn`t hardly used that saw yet, very smooth and powerful but the 026`s are cutting so good that the 362 feels like a tank...LOL
Hope it keeps cutting fine and helps pile up the wood too. We need rain as well, have 3 days of it in the forecast for next week, I had to water the gardens tonight for the first time this year. Take care Bobby and say hi to Ruth Anne for me.


----------



## Icehouse

Icehouse said:


> I always forget about my 026, probably haven't used it for two years, put a new 194 on it tuned it then hung it up. Was always going to have it ground on but thought maybe it was to old. Think I'll get it out tomorrow and run it some.





pioneerguy600 said:


> The 026 can be a nice surprise once its opened up and timed correctly. I have just about stopped using my bigger saws now that I run these modified 026`s, they seem so light weight and cut just about as fast as a much heavier 044 but just in the small diameter wood we are cutting now.


Ran my 026 some the other day and realized what a great saw I had, bought the saw new many years ago to carry in my truck while hunting really haven't used it much. Now I am curious about how to go about making it into a Mighty Mouse.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Ran my 026 some the other day and realized what a great saw I had, bought the saw new many years ago to carry in my truck while hunting really haven't used it much. Now I am curious about how to go about making it into a Mighty Mouse.


Ported 026 is my go to saw.
16" bar will solve most problems.

Hey Chris. 
Hey Jerry.


----------



## Icehouse

Hey Rob, I've got a 20" bar on mine but I have an 18" I was going to try. Both bars are 3/8 50 with full skip full chisel, what I use on most everything. Hope you had a good time at the gathering. Haven't seen tbone on here for awhile but I'm not here all the time hope all is well.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Hey Rob, I've got a 20" bar on mine but I have an 18" I was going to try. Both bars are 3/8 50 with full skip full chisel, what I use on most everything. Hope you had a good time at the gathering. Haven't seen tbone on here for awhile but I'm not here all the time hope all is well.


Stop over "there". 
He is there most of the time. 
The GTG was fun. 
I want to get a 325 back on the 026. 
But the 20" skip is interesting. 
Would be better because I use it on the way to work and back. At night. In the rain and snow. 
I gots to try that.


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> Stop over "there".
> He is there most of the time.
> The GTG was fun.
> I want to get a 325 back on the 026.
> But the 20" skip is interesting.
> Would be better because I use it on the way to work and back. At night. In the rain and snow.
> I gots to try that.


Haven't been over there for long time, thanks glad things OK. Skip chisel works good here, wood is usually clean, birch the hardest, fir and larch mostly. Thanks


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Haven't been over there for long time, thanks glad things OK. Skip chisel works good here, wood is usually clean, birch the hardest, fir and larch mostly. Thanks


I always keep it in my car. 
And the 20" skip would help in emergencies. 

When just cutting I grab the ported 044/046 with a 28" Stihl light weight bar. About the same weight as a 20" regular. Balances nice and I don't have to bend over. Lol

Hope all is good with you.


----------



## Icehouse

I've got a jillion saws but lately I been grabbing a little 034 super don't figure


----------



## Stihl 041S

It is a nice size. 
I just need the 044/046 sometimes so I use that. 

First I delimb with an MS200. Love that lil saw.


----------



## Icehouse

I have a 044 10 mm that a friend did for me, if I'm serious that's what goes with me. I hear you guys talking about using another saw for limbing, made no sense to me. Was viewing some pics posted couple weeks ago of some hard wood trees that had been fallen for wood, light came on, those dang things got lotsa limbs and good sized, firewood size. Most trees around here most of the limbs break off when you fall them if not you just touch them and they cut off flat. Limbing saws would be great to have. These trees I saw probably had a 1/4 of a cord of wood in the limbs.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah. After the loggers go thru there will be a LOT of tops and they push a lot to the edge of the orchards.

Empty a couple of tanks in the MS 200 rear handle before going back with the bigger saw.

Then set out a bunch of old 25 bushel bins and have the pickers load them up.

Push brush. Wait a week. Burn. Plant more fruit trees.


----------



## Icehouse

Slide back to pg 2, everybody probably watching the NASCAR race at Dover or out making good use of their saws


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just getting home from the Lake, just beat getting back before the rain started heavily.


----------



## Icehouse

Just looked at a Canadian map, looks like you live in a real interesting area, was surprised there are so many lakes. Looks kind of rocky in some areas and large tracts of good farm land. What's your closest town where you live.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Just looked at a Canadian map, looks like you live in a real interesting area, was surprised there are so many lakes. Looks kind of rocky in some areas and large tracts of good farm land. What's your closest town where you live.



Yes, we have it all here, much like Robin does, he`s just cross the Fundy from us. We have more lakes though and I love to travel them, scenery like out of this world all around us. Dartmouth is just a 15 mins drive from me, Halifax is just across the harbor from Dartmouth.


----------



## Icehouse

Showed my wife some pictures, all she said is if they have lobster we'll go there, I don't really think she was serious about the lobster


----------



## bikemike

Yesterday's project built a bench for the fire pit and it is heavy and nice to kick back on


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Showed my wife some pictures, all she said is if they have lobster we'll go there, I don't really think she was serious about the lobster



Oh yeah, we have lobsters,affectionately referred to as ,sea bugs. They sure taste good right now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> Yesterday's project built a bench for the fire pit and it is heavy and nice to kick back on



Looks good Mike.


----------



## bikemike

Thanks it was a fun project I'm gunnar build another one soon. My poulan pro 46cc did all the slabs.


pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks good Mike.


----------



## bikemike

Thanks it was a fun project I'm gunnar build another one soon. My poulan pro 46cc did all the slabs.


pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks good Mike.


----------



## dancan

This is what I did with Mighty Mouse cut wood yesterday .







Nice furniture Mike !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> This is what I did with Mighty Mouse cut wood yesterday .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice furniture Mike !




Gee Dan.......look at all the furniture you just ruined!!! 'Course I know yer to cheep to burn anything but tires in a burn pit......all useful wood products must be horded for the next cold spell......LOL!!

Good job Mike!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Currently whoarding firewood fer the next cold spell myself at both locations. Camp is getting a cord or so of mixed firewood, anything from pine,spruce birch and maple going into the pile. The big river above me delivers an assortment of trees each spring down to the lake, I get there early and snagg some good specimens before the summer bonfire crowd arrives.


----------



## roncoinc

I see this place is stihl poopyoulatid with sthinky squeel lovers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Icehouse

Not much poopyoulatid as of late


----------



## roncoinc

Icehouse said:


> Not much poopyoulatid as of late


Wunder why that is ??
maybe because the kewl kids found a better bar to hang out at ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Wunder why that is ??
> maybe because the kewl kids found a better bar to hang out at ??


 Some of the Kewl kids anyway!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some of the Kewl kids anyway!



That why you stihl here ?? 









LOL !!!!!!!!!!!

HI Jerry !!!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just getting home from the Lake, just beat getting back before the rain started heavily.


Rain here Jerry most of the day! Needed the rain and rest!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That why you stihl here ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HI Jerry !!!!



Hey Ron!!! Yep, I am still hanging on, not that I am Kewl but it been my home away from home for quite a few years.


----------



## dancan

Cheep and whoreding ,,,,, shirley , you jest ...
Stihl burning , 40ish* Merican and cold damp rain , not whoreding ....


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Rain here Jerry most of the day! Needed the rain and rest!



Rain here all day also, we needed it though so not all that bad.


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Cheep and whoreding ,,,,, shirley , you jest ...
> Stihl burning , 40ish* Merican and cold damp rain , not whoreding ....


After that,,i gotta shut this site down..
caint unerstan why anybody wanna live in winter time alla time..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not winter all year round, just poor sledding for 3 months of the year!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not winter all year round, just poor sledding for 3 months of the year!!




LOL!! Ain't that the truth?????


----------



## bikemike

7 coons in a fat oak today 2 are dead now


----------



## dancan

Burnin Stihl cut spruce , house is toasty warm , cold and damp outside .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, only 7C here today, no blackflies though, good day working inside. Fourteen sheets of 4 X 8' ulay, cut to fit and nailed down 4" on centers...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone on vacation? Might be a little wet with all this rain but ya don`t have to hibernate....LOL


----------



## Icehouse

Rainy days can be hard to get motivated. Think our rain is over for now, suppose we need the water cause no snow, but not all at once.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The rain has mostly stopped here now as well,still the last lingering shower as the clouds drift off but for the most part I can see the sun for 20 - 30 min intervals. Blackflies will soon be buzzing....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, only 7C here today, no blackflies though, good day working inside. Fourteen sheets of 4 X 8' ulay, cut to fit and nailed down 4" on centers...


4" centers??
Hey Jerry!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> 4" centers??
> Hey Jerry!!!



Hey Unc.
I could say 4" grid, that takes a lot of nails, approx one coil per sheet of underlay, each coil has approx 260 nails.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Unc.
> I could say 4" grid, that takes a lot of nails, approx one coil per sheet of underlay, each coil has approx 260 nails.


 I figgered it was sumpin like that. 
Or 4' centers. Did that once. 1 1/4" t&g plywood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I figgered it was sumpin like that.
> Or 4' centers. Did that once. 1 1/4" t&g plywood.



Ulay is close to 3/8" thick, its used as a sub floor for under cushion floor, sheet vinyl and most types of VA tile,solid or laminated. This is going to be a laminated vinyl tile floor so I skim coated the entire surface this morning to fill all the nailholes and voids.


----------



## Icehouse

When we have cloud cover like that and occasional sun rays coming through they're called sucker clouds. We have some today


----------



## bikemike

Many ppl have not been on here in the past few day


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ulay is close to 3/8" thick, its used as a sub floor for under cushion floor, sheet vinyl and most types of VA tile,solid or laminated. This is going to be a laminated vinyl tile floor so I skim coated the entire surface this morning to fill all the nailholes and voids.


The 1 1/8" or 1 1/4" is glued T&G that you drive together with sledges and nail on 4' centers. Hellish strong.


----------



## bikemike

Duct tape and wire yeahya


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> Duct tape and wire yeahya



I have used both, oh yeah!!


----------



## bikemike

Loveit lmao


----------



## Cantdog

Mornin' All.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, nuther morning alright, least its not raining!


----------



## scallywag

Gents, how are we?
Well winter is here!....-1*C here @ 11:45 pm.


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Gents, how are we?
> Well winter is here!....-1*C here @ 11:45 pm.



Figured you would be getting cold down there, getting warmer up here but still cool some days. Havn`t gotten into our hottest months yet.


----------



## Icehouse

Got up to 70 yesterday to darn hot for us fat northern winter kids. Good day all


----------



## Welder56

The lack of rain was nice today. Was pretty well outside working a lot of the day. Helping Install a new air dryer for our compressor in the sandblast building. Sure was tight with a forklift haha. Couple inches to spare. 

I can honestly say Im not a huge fan of the hot months. I like where the temp is at haha

Btw Hi everyone! Vac a pressure tested my ms440. Good to keep moving forward now with a good used oem jug attached to it. Gonna clean it up and put it all back together to give it a pull over 

Pic before cleaned up


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have used both, oh yeah!!


But the " old" duct tape, not this Chinee junk!
Used " Mighty Mouse" today! Got a nice load of locust and black maple in about 20 min.!! Saw is running super!!
Keep it clean and use Amsoil mix with Startron.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> The lack of rain was nice today. Was pretty well outside working a lot of the day. Helping Install a new air dryer for our compressor in the sandblast building. Sure was tight with a forklift haha. Couple inches to spare.
> 
> I can honestly say Im not a huge fan of the hot months. I like where the temp is at haha
> 
> Btw Hi everyone! Vac a pressure tested my ms440. Good to keep moving forward now with a good used oem jug attached to it. Gonna clean it up and put it all back together to give it a pull over
> 
> Pic before cleaned up
> View attachment 428720



Looking good there Colin. I have the 362 all pulled down for its cleaning, not that its all that dirty but each used saw I get goes through a complete teardown and rebuild just so that I can trust it down the road.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> But the " old" duct tape, not this Chinee junk!
> Used " Mighty Mouse" today! Got a nice load of locust and black maple in about 20 min.!! Saw is running super!!
> Keep it clean and use Amsoil mix with Startron.


 Keeps on ticking!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Figured you would be getting cold down there, getting warmer up here but still cool some days. Havn`t gotten into our hottest months yet.


Cool today with the NE wind. Small fire tonight in the Tempwood.


----------



## Welder56

Thanks Jerry ! That ms362 is gonna look brand new! Good idea too, guy I got it from was shady

Gonna plug the decomp valve and install a metal tag 026 cylinder cover on the mighty mouse. I love that saw. Have a few trees to cut with it next weekend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Thanks Jerry ! That ms362 is gonna look brand new! Good idea too, guy I got it from was shady
> 
> Gonna plug the decomp valve and install a metal tag 026 cylinder cover on the mighty mouse. I love that saw. Have a few trees to cut with it next weekend.



I have plugged all of the ones I have kept for myself that was built before this winter past but the last 5 I have built will need them. I just sheared out the pawls on the one that is getting broken in, it has 235 lbs comp right now and will likely reach 240 when everything seats, that`s too much comp for the 026 recoil to handle so these ones will get decomps.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 362 needed the airfilters, inner and outer and a sparkplug wire, it had been hacked inside the plug boot. I just made new blockoff plates for it tonight and will pull vac on it tomorrow. Piston and cylinder look great but I suspect the flywheel side seal may be leaking a bit, pulled the flywheel earlier and the seal looks strange, the lips are pushed outward. It will get whatever it needs as the work progresses.


----------



## dancan

I like the power and smoothness of my 361's but the mouse pac have been traveling with me the most , even one that Jerry built 5 years ago have been through a lot of fuel .
My need/want of a big saw has changed over the last couple of years , saving up for a MS241 has been my new goal , see if Jerry can turn that one into a Mighty Mini Mouse LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I like the power and smoothness of my 361's but the mouse pac have been traveling with me the most , even one that Jerry built 5 years ago have been through a lot of fuel .
> My need/want of a big saw has changed over the last couple of years , saving up for a MS241 has been my new goal , see if Jerry can turn that one into a Mighty Mini Mouse LOL


Zackly.
A ported 026 is enough for most things.
And you can push it if needed.
Instead of the 241.......201 rear handle.
Wow.


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> A ported 026 is enough


 
One day I will have a ported 026, one day.


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> One day I will have a ported 026, one day.


I had an 090 before I had a ported 026. Lol
Brad ported it for me. I'd run around and delivered a big 2 man saw for him and I had the 026 I had just picked up.
I asked him to look it over if he would.

When I got it back.......it weren't no Flat Lander saw any more.

Brad had a good laugh. 

I've just enjoyed the size and power. And doesn't take up a ton of room in the trunk.
I've bought a couple more.

Good to see you around here.


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> Good to see you around here.


 
I migrate to here in the winter.


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> I migrate to here in the winter.


A lot of good info and talent in the Fight Thread. 
About everything. 
And no fighting. Not since the Helsinki Insecent. 

And we don't talk about The Insedent.


----------



## bikemike

Do you have a husky 372? If so i have a ported oh26 that could use new rings has new seals and it will turn 16.600 16.800 rpm on a digital tach.then a oh 34 to throw in the mix for a good husky


----------



## scallywag

bikemike said:


> Do you have a husky


 
Sorry, we don't get much snow here, hence no large sledge dogs.


----------



## scallywag

I'm collecting some new bits.


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> I'm collecting some new bits.
> View attachment 428766



Sweet!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got my first 026 around 8 years ago, a good friend bought it at a yard sale for $5. It was mostly torn down as far as the case but everything was there but the airfilter. I really don`t know and never figured out why it was torn down in the first place cause I found there was nothing wrong with it as it went back together. It ran fine for a couple of years but I figured I could get a little more out of it if I got to grinding on it, had little to lose if it did not work out. By then I had picked up 3 more 026`s for a total investment of $75. in all 4 of them so I figured what the heck, get to grinding and did so in steps. I have built 25 or more by now and they do really well as an all around saw for me and quite a few others. I run a 20" bar with .325 chain on my wood cutters and they pull that easily in the wood we cut, my bigger saws seldom come out now as a result of the 026 doing so well.


----------



## Welder56

Wow that's a lot of compression Jerry. I know that 026 won't be leaving me. I'm happy with my 2 saw plan 

God I have to unload some parts. I still have way to much hanging around LOL

Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Wow that's a lot of compression Jerry. I know that 026 won't be leaving me. I'm happy with my 2 saw plan
> 
> God I have to unload some parts. I still have way to much hanging around LOL
> 
> Good morning everyone!!!



The compression on that one is getting a little too high, it might get a base gasket soon to back it down to 220 or so, it is running with a .015 squish clearance and a slight dome on the piston. Another experimental saw...LOL

You think you have parts......LOL


----------



## Welder56

Haha I believe that man. I almost don't have room to work in the shed LOL. I really only wanna keep the parts I MIGHT use. Some stuff I know I won't use and will sit and collect dust.

The only way to really know what will work is by experimenting. I think you got er pretty down pat haha. The might mouse you traded me is a ripper.


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have built 25 or more by now


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> View attachment 428797



No problem to send you over one, the shipping wasn`t all that much on the last couple of saws that went over the pond.


----------



## Icehouse

scallywag said:


> One day I will have a ported 026, one day.


Me too


----------



## bikemike

Icehouse said:


> Me too


 ur 346 will whoop it


----------



## dancan

The 346 might whoop it maybe , I've had a 346 , not built like an Oh26 , not the Volvo that the Oh26 is , more like a Vega , might get there fast , maybe even in one piece , maybe ....
Mighty mouse , plenty fast and the 3 I own have been as dependable as a brick and plenty of sideways balance after Jerry's been at them .




scallywag said:


> I'm collecting some new bits.
> View attachment 428766



Gonna take a while to build it one piece at a time LOL


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 362 needed the airfilters, inner and outer and a sparkplug wire, it had been hacked inside the plug boot. I just made new blockoff plates for it tonight and will pull vac on it tomorrow. Piston and cylinder look great but I suspect the flywheel side seal may be leaking a bit, pulled the flywheel earlier and the seal looks strange, the lips are pushed outward. It will get whatever it needs as the work progresses.


You're the Man!!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got my first 026 around 8 years ago, a good friend bought it at a yard sale for $5. It was mostly torn down as far as the case but everything was there but the airfilter. I really don`t know and never figured out why it was torn down in the first place cause I found there was nothing wrong with it as it went back together. It ran fine for a couple of years but I figured I could get a little more out of it if I got to grinding on it, had little to lose if it did not work out. By then I had picked up 3 more 026`s for a total investment of $75. in all 4 of them so I figured what the heck, get to grinding and did so in steps. I have built 25 or more by now and they do really well as an all around saw for me and quite a few others. I run a 20" bar with .325 chain on my wood cutters and they pull that easily in the wood we cut, my bigger saws seldom come out now as a result of the 026 doing so well.


Even down here with all the oak we have I fin myself using "Mighty Mouse" most of the time. Even yesterday cutting locust used the 026! No problem!! Saw is amazing!!! With your masterful work I'd say it's just about perfect for what I generally cut for firewood here.


----------



## scallywag

dancan said:


> Gonna take a while to build it one piece at a time LOL


 
I also have one of these!


----------



## dancan

You need 2 of those for that sideways balance thing LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got the 362 all cleaned up and put it back together, sure is a difficult saw to get a vac reading on with that silly twin intake rubber boot for the strato type of intake. Had to make up special plugs to insert in the boot so I could get a vac test on all the parts. Finally got everything air tight and it held vac for over 30 mins, figured that was good enough and put all the saw back together. Not the easiest saw I ever worked on, the intake being the worst part.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Raining hard here today, looks like inside work for now.


----------



## scallywag

Cool and dry here..... It's the Queens birthday long weekend here, lots of people out camping, fishing, shooting, cutting wood, all taking advantage of the last mild weather before winter really sets in.


----------



## Icehouse

Nice day today no rain forecast for a week. But probably humid and hot, but will dry out fast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still raining heavy, good to be inside where it dry.


----------



## Icehouse

Going out to the wood lot today and finish getting ready for the North Idaho GTG. Well not really a gathering but Stihlaficionado is stopping by on his way to Portland to play with some of his ported saws, am interested in running his 361, I've never run a ported 361, should be fun, bringing his ported 661 too.


----------



## Welder56

Icehouse said:


> Going out to the wood lot today and finish getting ready for the North Idaho GTG. Well not really a gathering but Stihlaficionado is stopping by on his way to Portland to play with some of his ported saws, am interested in running his 361, I've never run a ported 361, should be fun, bringing his ported 661 too.


Sounds like fun!

Jerry, did the vac Guage move at all after 30 mins? I went off service manual specs of 20 secs of no movement. Pressure and vac. Wondering if I should do it again for a longer period of time? 

That's awesome it's all done too your standards though. Hope it's a strong runner for ya


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Still raining heavy, good to be inside where it dry.


Rained here only for a short time! Overcast for most of the day and cool East wind. But managed a nice load of dead standing white oak from over the power line. Strained my back too on that heavy stuff. Mighty Mouse was hummin' as usual!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Sounds like fun!
> 
> Jerry, did the vac Guage move at all after 30 mins? I went off service manual specs of 20 secs of no movement. Pressure and vac. Wondering if I should do it again for a longer period of time?
> 
> That's awesome it's all done too your standards though. Hope it's a strong runner for ya



I had to take the decomp out and put a plug in to get it to hold vac for more than a minute, all of those decomps leak a little. After putting the plug in the saw held 10 hg for over 30 mins with no drop. I had put a few drops of two stroke oil on each radial seal before testing, I havn`t tried starting it since the cleanup but I bet it will run perfect. I cleaned and re kitted the carb anyway since it was apart, it will need to be set up and tuned.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Rained here only for a short time! Overcast for most of the day and cool East wind. But managed a nice load of dead standing white oak from over the power line. Strained my back too on that heavy stuff. Mighty Mouse was hummin' as usual!



It pretty much rained here all day, just about stopped now and got a couple of glimpses of the sun as it set.
Mighty mouses are like Timex watches...LOL


----------



## Icehouse

Bob you're making me jealous talking about the Mighty Mouse, going to have to get me one of those, sound like fun for sure.


----------



## Welder56

Ahh that's interesting! I didn't know that. No decomp on my 440 cylinder. Tried about 10 mins for both pressure and vac. Success!!! No leaks. Time to clean the rest of it and get er done!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Ahh that's interesting! I didn't know that. No decomp on my 440 cylinder. Tried about 10 mins for both pressure and vac. Success!!! No leaks. Time to clean the rest of it and get er done!!



A good decomp is a very slow leaker but as the saw gets run a lot carbon builds up on the decomp valve seat and they leak much more as time goes on.


----------



## StihlyinEly

This thread still alive and kicking. You guys need to find a life beyond two-stroke fumes and chain files.


----------



## pioneerguy600

StihlyinEly said:


> This thread still alive and kicking. You guys need to find a life beyond two-stroke fumes and chain files.


 We check in a couple of times a day if possible. Long time no see or hear from ya!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page Deux??!!!???


----------



## scallywag

Wind, wind and more bloody cold wind!....And I've been out all day fencing in it!


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> Wind, wind and more bloody cold wind!....And I've been out all day fencing in it!


What kind of fence?


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> What kind of fence?


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> View attachment 429133


Lol

I meant Barb, Board, or High Tension.


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> I meant Barb, Board, or High Tension.


 
Concrete strainer posts, two barb, three plain , 900/300/7 Ring lock, all high tensile and galstar posts.


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> Concrete strainer posts, two barb, three plain , 900/300/7 Ring lock, all high tensile and galstar posts.


Serious. Nicely done.


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> I meant Barb, Board, or High Tension.


 
Been doin some post and rail as well.....Grey box posts and mountain ash rails.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice to see the sun again, bit bright though when shining directly into the eyes while driving East.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everybody still asleep??


----------



## bikemike

Yes we are still here and we have a life of smokin porkshoulders dealing with the kids and dreaming that i could take the boat out and go fishing.but the good news is. when in doubt the saws still run


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Everybody still asleep??


Haha sleep is a thing of the past now! Usually up by 6am


----------



## bikemike

Yeah I'm sawin logs oh crap nope I'm awake and smokin pork with apple wood funkin up the neighborhood with smokey pork making all the church goers slow down from the trail of smoke crossin our road and gettin a few thumbs up too


----------



## bikemike

Got ya beet by 30 min damn kid did good got the smoker fired up cause of him yeahya


----------



## bikemike

Chainsaw milled?


----------



## bikemike

scallywag said:


> View attachment 429133


Try to dip out il tip you in ur sleep or get some good rib eye steaks from you. Now that being said don't moooove


----------



## StihlyinEly

Good to see you here, PG. Got too busy for forums, put up so much firewood last year off tree cutting jobs that I never ran out last winter. Nice to get paid to lay in firewood. Things are busy enough (with some fairly big wood in the offing) that I'm looking for a ported 066/660, and posted a WTB in the Trading Post.

Fun to look back in here and see old friends.

Probably never find a deal as sweet as the ported 660 I had a few years ago from Tree Sling'r. Hurt to sell that to make bills a couple winter ago. On the other hand, an old mean green saw in the 80-90cc range with lots of grunt would make me smile, too.


----------



## Icehouse

NASCAR race is over hope your guy did good, mine did he *"Won"*, long time coming for a good guy.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Icehouse said:


> NASCAR race is over hope your guy did good, mine did he *"Won"*, long time coming for a good guy.


I'll be at the race next weekend at MIS


----------



## dancan

Today's Mighty Mouse loads of wood .


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> Concrete strainer posts, two barb, three plain , 900/300/7 Ring lock, all high tensile and galstar posts.


I've done electric with high tensile. But never barb with high tensile.


scallywag said:


> Been doin some post and rail as well.....Grey box posts and mountain ash rails.
> View attachment 429137


Nice. 
Lot of work. Paslode??


----------



## Icehouse

Being at the races in person is the best, the smell the sound and the site can't be beat


----------



## jhellwig

Stihl 041S said:


> I've done electric with high tensile. But never barb with high tensile.


 
Get some high tinsile barb wire. That stuff suckssssssss. Like a bear trap if you let go of the end and it catches you pant leg and struggling only makes it worse.


----------



## jhellwig

Only sissies have saws with outboard clutches.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Being at the races in person is the best, the smell the sound and the site can't be beat


My favorite place to watch racing is Bonneville. 
With bikes it's flat track and speedway.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jhellwig said:


> Get some high tinsile barb wire. That stuff suckssssssss. Like a bear trap if you let go of the end and it catches you pant leg and struggling only makes it worse.


Don't sound like fun. 
You got to loosen it in the winter??


----------



## Stihl 041S

jhellwig said:


> Only sissies have saws with outboard clutches.


Unless it's a ported Oh-Nine-Oh.......

Just sayin.


----------



## jhellwig

No. Gonna stick to my guns on this.


----------



## Stihl 041S

My only outboard. 
'Cept a 200t.


----------



## jhellwig

Sissy unless it is gear drive.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jhellwig said:


> Sissy unless it is gear drive.


I promise my next 090 will be a gear drive. 
I wanna get my ManCard punched.


----------



## dancan

Inny or outy ,,,,,, I like my outy ........ Inny is fer the sissys ;-)


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like my outboards but this is a chaionsaw forum, Go OMC!!


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like my outboards but this is a chaionsaw forum, Go OMC!!


Really like the OMC injection system called FICHT (wrong spelling) now available in the Evinrude outboard. Think it's called E-Tec now that ski doo owns it.

Does a Mighty Mouse have an in-ny or an out-ey lol


----------



## Icehouse

Back from #2


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Really like the OMC injection system called FICHT (wrong spelling) now available in the Evinrude outboard. Think it's called E-Tec now that ski doo owns it.
> 
> Does a Mighty Mouse have an in-ny or an out-ey lol



Mighty Mouses have outies, only need a screwdriver to pop the E clip off to change a clutch drum or to just change a rim sprocket. E clip pops right back on with the same tool. Innies need a lot more stuff to change them out.


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> But never barb with high tensile.


 
The barb we use is high tensile.



Stihl 041S said:


> Lot of work. Paslode??


 
What's Paslode?


----------



## scallywag

Paslode.... Now I see, a nail gun. Each rail has two 4" nail in each end with a 1/2" bolt between the nails. Those Grey box post take some boring.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very nice day here, I must get out and see what trouble I can find, got to be something out there fer me to get into....LOL


----------



## Icehouse

*Real *hot yesterday 87° way to hot, this morning think I'll start hauling wood to the wood shed, split and stack. When it gets hot will find the air conditioner. Good day all


----------



## Cantdog

Evening all....... been out to the island for a few days......bump from page II......slackahzzz....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Evening all....... been out to the island for a few days......bump from page II......slackahzzz....



Good to have you back then!!...LOL


----------



## bikemike

Finally got to run my oh26 pro thefilter was junk and didn't breath well so i cut out old felt and foam packed the cage yeah it was a real screamer for dicing up trees. ilneed rings and a pop up piston for it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 026`s don`t need pop up pistons, its very easy to get the compression too high for them. The pop up actually holds them back/makes less power, just set the squish to .015 and you won`t hardly be able to pull them over.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Heavy cloud cover today, not sposed to rain til tomorrow.


----------



## Icehouse

Going to be over 90° this bright sun shinny day. That's just to hot where's the snow when you need it. I know never happy. lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Going to be over 90° this bright sun shinny day. That's just to hot where's the snow when you need it. I know never happy. lol



Its been great weatherwise since the snow melted off there has not been a real hot day yet. Very nice currently temp wise.


----------



## Icehouse

I'm jealous


----------



## scallywag

It's 10:00pm, I've got chainsaw IPL's and manuals strewn all over the kitchen bench from chasing parts on ebay, sitting here with my back to the fire, burning my finest Yellow box wood........life's pretty good!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stopping in over here for a quick bit.


----------



## scallywag

Jimmy in NC said:


> Stopping in over here for a quick bit.


 
Where is everyone?


----------



## bikemike

Yeah true not good on the rod either but i will be puttin a bigger carb on one day new rings and hope to make a race chain id like to give sarhadodge geeka run for the money with her oh26 it spins 18k no prob


pioneerguy600 said:


> The 026`s don`t need pop up pistons, its very easy to get the compression too high for them. The pop up actually holds them back/makes less power, just set the squish to .015 and you won`t hardly be able to pull them over.


----------



## SawTroll

scallywag said:


> Where is everyone?
> View attachment 429566



Here....

Depressive weather here lately - +9C/48F most of the day today, and rain. The forecast for the coming week gives no hope of improvement.....

But of couse, that can suddenly change!


----------



## Icehouse

Niko 48° here would be very welcome, heading for 90+ today.


----------



## Icehouse

Jerry I looked at my 26 and it's a 026 pro and it's real dirty. Does it have the better air filter. I'm sure I put a 194 carb on it last time I was playing with it. I will be in touch


----------



## bikemike

I think a while back someone said hultz has a new filter and cover that breaths better on the oh26


Icehouse said:


> Jerry I looked at my 26 and it's a 026 pro and it's real dirty. Does it have the better air filter. I'm sure I put a 194 carb on it last time I was playing with it. I will be in touch


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> I think a while back someone said hultz has a new filter and cover that breaths better on the oh26



I was one of the someone`s that posted that. The carb from the MS 260, the matching nylon screen airfilter and airfilter cover lets them breathe much better = more powah!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Jerry I looked at my 26 and it's a 026 pro and it's real dirty. Does it have the better air filter. I'm sure I put a 194 carb on it last time I was playing with it. I will be in touch


 Does it have the low mount tank vent? If its the tall black colored vent it has the small airfilter.


----------



## olyman

Icehouse said:


> Going to be over 90° this bright sun shinny day. That's just to hot where's the snow when you need it. I know never happy. lol


 99 here in iowa..at 5:30 pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! agreed,,need some snow!!!


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> Does it have the low mount tank vent? If its the tall black colored vent it has the small airfilter.


The tank vent is about 3/4 to 1 inch tall kind of a milky colored plastic


----------



## Icehouse

Olyman guy after my own heart, snow snow snow. Just talking to my son in Phoenix 100° and a light gentle rain. You know what they say about the desert it's a dry heat. Humidity must be 100%


----------



## Icehouse

Is this it;


----------



## bikemike

Humidity is a killer heat isn't so bad tho


Icehouse said:


> Olyman guy after my own heart, snow snow snow. Just talkin  g to my son in Phoenix 100° and a light gentle rain. You know what they say about the desert it's a dry heat. Humidity must be 100%


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> The tank vent is about 3/4 to 1 inch tall kind of a milky colored plastic



It may have the larger filter then that extends out over the top of the tank vent.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Is this it;
> 
> View attachment 429654



That is the MS 260 filter and plastic covers, they will fit on your saw and are a nice upgrade to the old 026. I just built 3 of them and used the sets from Huztl.


----------



## scallywag

scallywag said:


> It's 10:00pm, I've got chainsaw IPL's and manuals strewn all over the kitchen bench from chasing parts on ebay, sitting here with my back to the fire, burning my finest Yellow box wood........life's pretty good!


 

Well my ebay hunt produced a good result!


----------



## pioneerguy600

May get some rain today but nothing heavy in the forecast. Good day to pick up supplies.


----------



## olyman

Icehouse said:


> Olyman guy after my own heart, snow snow snow. Just talking to my son in Phoenix 100° and a light gentle rain. You know what they say about the desert it's a dry heat. Humidity must be 100%


 ive been in Tulsa,ok, when it was 102. and 8% hum..and to tell the truth,,it didn't feel like it.......the low humidity did make a diff..far diff than iowa,,where the humidity will smack real close to 100% at times...thatll knock your socks off....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have spent weeks in the Nevada deserts where the temps reached 120F during the mid day, always a wind blowing and dust in the air. Humidity below 10% all the time and I could work out in the open sun for 8 - 10 hour stretches with no difficulties. Just need to have plenty of water going in, none coming out other than through the pores, never felt wet or sweaty as the dry air absorbed all the liquids off the body immediately.Many around me suffered from heat stroke and needed hospitalization/IV`s for 6 - 8 hrs at a stretch, also vitamin B injections.
Found it much better to work all night, from sundown to 10 am was the best for outside work.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is the MS 260 filter and plastic covers, they will fit on your saw and are a nice upgrade to the old 026. I just built 3 of them and used the sets from Huztl.


Jerry Ruthann had her Comp. hearing in Fall River this afternoon! Woman Judge ruled in her favor! Only took 45 minutes to do it! Attorney for her Hospital was BS!! The Judge that usually does these cases was sick and the woman Judge filled in. Guy is a real jerk according to her lawyer. Really lucky he was sick!! Anyway am really glad it's over! Been waiting for it since December!! 
I guess the Hospital has to pay her back pay from Dec. 2nd to June 2nd then partial which her lawyer appealed! Hospital lawyer appealed the whole deal! But Ruthann's lawyer said it's routine today! Finally some good news!! Been a struggle!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Jerry Ruthann had her Comp. hearing in Fall River this afternoon! Woman Judge ruled in her favor! Only took 45 minutes to do it! Attorney for her Hospital was BS!! The Judge that usually does these cases was sick and the woman Judge filled in. Guy is a real jerk according to her lawyer. Really lucky he was sick!! Anyway am really glad it's over! Been waiting for it since December!!
> I guess the Hospital has to pay her back pay from Dec. 2nd to June 2nd then partial which her lawyer appealed! Hospital lawyer appealed the whole deal! But Ruthann's lawyer said it's routine today! Finally some good news!! Been a struggle!!


 Finally, sounds like a little progress being made. Legal mumbo jumbo holds up so much progress these days, workers comp up here hopes you die before they have to make a payment to an injured worker.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have spent weeks in the Nevada deserts where the temps reached 120F during the mid day, always a wind blowing and dust in the air. Humidity below 10% all the time and I could work out in the open sun for 8 - 10 hour stretches with no difficulties. Just need to have plenty of water going in, none coming out other than through the pores, never felt wet or sweaty as the dry air absorbed all the liquids off the body immediately.Many around me suffered from heat stroke and needed hospitalization/IV`s for 6 - 8 hrs at a stretch, also vitamin B injections.
> Found it much better to work all night, from sundown to 10 am was the best for outside work.



Yep....I framed houses in Phoenix yrs ago.......May......105 everyday......with "hot" days at 115.......we started at 4:00 AM and was done at noon.....sleep till 8:00 PM......ride ours bikes from bar to bar until midnight......stihl.......this Snow Bird was in Maine by the first of June.....hadden't even got hot out there yet.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep....I framed houses in Phoenix yrs ago.......May......105 everyday......with "hot" days at 115.......we started at 4:00 AM and was done at noon.....sleep till 8:00 PM......ride ours bikes from bar to bar until midnight......stihl.......this Snow Bird was in Maine by the first of June.....hadden't even got hot out there yet.....


 Gets real hot in August!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gets real hot in August!




Yep .....then it's 115 every day......with days to 117-120...different heat with zero humidity but stihl to damn hot for this Coast O' Mainah.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep .....then it's 115 every day......with days to 117-120...different heat with zero humidity but stihl to damn hot for this Coast O' Mainah.......



Yep, didn`t know if I could stand it, don`t like heat much coming from up here but I found I did better than most guys in my camp. That included guys that live in Nevada just 40 miles from our camp. Had them tell me that I would kill myself carrying 100' coils of #4/0 we were burying to power our city block, 4 hot leads and one neutral running between each distro box X 10 boxes.


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> Well my ebay hunt produced a good result!
> View attachment 429755


I have seen ONE of those on eBay. Years ago. 
Wow!!!!!
If you see another!!!!! Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep....I framed houses in Phoenix yrs ago.......May......105 everyday......with "hot" days at 115.......we started at 4:00 AM and was done at noon.....sleep till 8:00 PM......ride ours bikes from bar to bar until midnight......stihl.......this Snow Bird was in Maine by the first of June.....hadden't even got hot out there yet.....


I've seen it so hot in Pheonix planes couldn't take off. 
Tables didn't go that high.


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> If you see another


 

NLA I believe?.... Can't wait to get my hands on this one and cover it with sand!


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> NLA I believe?.... Can't wait to get my hands on this one and cover it with sand!


Very good. 
I got an 84" bar that needs one!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Very good.
> I got an 84" bar that needs one!!



I see replicas coming out soon!


----------



## olyman

pioneerguy600 said:


> Finally, sounds like a little progress being made. Legal mumbo jumbo holds up so much progress these days, workers comp up here hopes you die before they have to make a payment to an injured worker.


 wayyyyyyy much troof in that statement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yep....I framed houses in Phoenix yrs ago.......May......105 everyday......with "hot" days at 115.......we started at 4:00 AM and was done at noon.....sleep till 8:00 PM......ride ours bikes from bar to bar until midnight......stihl.......this Snow Bird was in Maine by the first of June.....hadden't even got hot out there yet.....


Went to Judson School, East base of Camelback Mtn. Junior year '67. In April was close to 100! School quit 3rd week of May! Too hot!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Went to Judson School, East base of Camelback Mtn. Junior year '67. In April was close to 100! School quit 3rd week of May! Too hot!




Yep.....I lived at 4121 West Camelback....real near the junction of Camelback and Grand Ave...Glendale......small wirld.....speaking of such...cousin Linda married Wesmac Boats.....google it...the last boat in the rotation is the "Mattie Belle" ...black hull.....Linda's lobster boat..sold now to an islander.......hubby promised her a brand new one as a wedding present......she ain't seen it yet.......you know how that'll play out....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a pretty fair day here, cool enough to keep the blackflies down + a nice breeze so not a bad day for working outside.


----------



## scallywag

What's this?... half way down page two!!.. Where are the keepers of the flame?


----------



## Cantdog

scallywag said:


> What's this?... half way down page two!!.. Where are the keepers of the flame?




Smouldering along.......we lose track sometimes


----------



## scallywag

Well, today for weather we had some fog in the morning, then some more at lunch time, then even more this evening and tonight we have.......yep.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun for this morning but rain coming, may not get here before evening,that would be good for me.


----------



## Cantdog

Overcast and a tad showery here but should quit and be dry the rest of the day........rain tonight


----------



## scallywag

Its almost the weekend here, guess what's on?....yep, fencing.


----------



## Cantdog

scallywag said:


> Its almost the weekend here, guess what's on?....yep, fencing.



Almost as much fun as rototilling......got two gardens to do this weekend....seems late but everything is a couple weeks late this yr...soo....just about time to take the wood splitter off the tractor and put the tiller on.....


----------



## scallywag

Yep, the seasons are out of wack here also, didn't have much autumn rain this year and now its getting cold fast!...which will mean a slow spring.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back from page 2!!


----------



## Cantdog

And Again Back from page II.....very nice day here...rained all night but I traded that off to Jerry and Danny for this nice dry cool 'Nadian air.....clear ..sunny....SATDAY!!!!


----------



## Welder56

The rain stopped here too. Rained all night I believe. Suppose to turn out to be a decent day!

Got to use my friends 038 yesterday. Man thing was just as heavy or heavier than my 044. Ran great tho


----------



## Icehouse

I have 3 038 all different names can't remember the order Stihl sold them think it was AV Super then magII or something. Probably one of if not the best wood saws I own and never use anymore. They are heavy .7 lbs heavier than the 044 but they cut.


----------



## Welder56

It did cut great Icehouse. No complaints. Ran great too. My friend looked at my 044 and was saying how big it was. He picked it up and stumbled for words that it felt lighter than his 038.


----------



## pioneerguy600

038`s are a little heavier,rev a little slower but cut with torque, put a sharp chain on it and it will hold its own with a stock 440, my Magnum is one serious wood cutter but the lighter 044 usually gets used instead, then again my hybrids get used most. Love the lighter saw with more speed and power than I really need for wood the size I am cutting.


----------



## Icehouse

Ran my Phil 440 hybrid for the first time in big wood couple days ago, I was really amazed and highly impressed by its ability. Was running a new full comp RS chain after a few cuts I sharpened it for the first time then it really started to impress, I am so very happy with the saw.


----------



## Cantdog

Page II again guys.........


Whooops.........not pageII but stihl on page I.......sorry...habit I guess.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cutting with the MS362 today, felling and bucking was a breeze!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Ran my Phil 440 hybrid for the first time in big wood couple days ago, I was really amazed and highly impressed by its ability. Was running a new full comp RS chain after a few cuts I sharpened it for the first time then it really started to impress, I am so very happy with the saw.


Yeah. I didn't realize what the 044/046 could do till it held that high RPM in the cut on big wood. 
I run 28" Stihl Lightweight bar. Weighs what a 20" does. 
Just right.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Twenty inch bars are the norm on the 440 and 460 around these parts, those saws cut without knowing they have a chain on them, especially when ported. Just plain fun running them, whizz right through with no effort at all, sharp chisel chain self feeds.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lunch time bump, very nice day here,tad windy but keeps the black flies away.


----------



## Welder56

Yup nice day for sure. My daughter is fighting something. Touch of a fever..... miserable as could be.
On the bright side... got 98% of the ms440 done. Here's a couple pics while i was going. Wires just need sodering on the top handle


----------



## dancan

Mighty Mouse cut choke cherry .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Yup nice day for sure. My daughter is fighting something. Touch of a fever..... miserable as could be.
> On the bright side... got 98% of the ms440 done. Here's a couple pics while i was going. Wires just need sodering on the top handle
> 
> View attachment 430579
> View attachment 430580
> 
> View attachment 430582



Looking real nice Colin, it cleaned up very well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Last nice day for a while today, rest of the week looks wet.


----------



## Cantdog

It's gonna flip-flop back and forth here, all week......shower a little, mostly at night........ then sunny a little...... but never at night


pioneerguy600 said:


> Last nice day for a while today, rest of the week looks wet.




Lunch time bump.....stihl on Page I, but just barely.......got the tractor moved home....limed and tilled the garden this morning.....bride says planting tonight.....


----------



## dancan

Lost pics from the Red X hack .

Sachs cut wood .





Good Huskeezz


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Lost pics from the Red X hack .
> 
> Sachs cut wood .
> 
> 
> View attachment 430878
> 
> 
> Good Huskeezz
> 
> View attachment 430879



Lovely!! Ole Blue carried home a lot of wood in its lifetime.


----------



## Icehouse

Couldn't sleep dogs wanted out, cat wanted in, everybody's all watered, 1:30am time for a nap. Back from pg 2 good day to all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sky is starting to cloud over , rain coming some time soon. Power washing some decks should work well in the rain.


----------



## Icehouse

Wife just left to fly to Phoenix for a week for our grandsons birthday, going to be 107° when she lands, that's why I'm staying here. Really think I should move farther north, but I'm only 30 miles from Canadian now. But I do have a passport, and I do say oot, roond, and aboot now so guess I'd do just fine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Wife just left to fly to Phoenix for a week for our grandsons birthday, going to be 107° when she lands, that's why I'm staying here. Really think I should move farther north, but I'm only 30 miles from Canadian now. But I do have a passport, and I do say oot, roond, and aboot now so guess I'd do just fine.



Eh!


----------



## Welder56

I worked for a call center here in NS. We dealt with a mobile company in the states. A fella called up for whatever reason. I began telling him the solution to his problem. He said.. "are you Canadian?" Lol I said "yes, what makes you say that?" He replied with... "cuz you said aboot"... I laughed, we had a good conversation after that.


----------



## Icehouse

Gotta tell this cause it got a Canadian audience. I was young and my folks and I took a little weekend trip to B.C. We were in a little town of Cranbrook and had had a lunch at a little mom and pop restaurant and Dad was trying to pay the bill. He and the waitress were trying to figure the money exchange, seems like it was almost 25%, after a bit of figuring and discussion my Dad said "you know this is kind of silly this should just be all one country" the waitress looked him square in the eye and said "sir your right it should all be Canada". Probably biggest tip see had gotten for a long time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Funny thing how this money exchange thing goes, I have seen it go both ways many times over the time I have been on this earth, up down 25 cents both ways. I bought $5000. American once to take along on a trip, bought it at par and in two months later the American dollar was worth 80 cents to our dollar, wish I had waited for two months....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Funny thing how this money exchange thing goes, I have seen it go both ways many times over the time I have been on this earth, up down 25 cents both ways. I bought $5000. American once to take along on a trip, bought it at par and in two months later the American dollar was worth 80 cents to our dollar, wish I had waited for two months....LOL




Yep......change what you need.......long term you can get bit....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep......change what you need.......long term you can get bit....LOL!!



Timing is everything in the money exchange market I have seen guys make incredible profits buying and cashing in foreign currencies. They have made a lifetime study on world economics and mostly know what effects the currency of different countries before the monetary value actually changes. When they are buying many million`s of dollars at a block even a penny difference means a lot, hold it as long as they dare and dump it at a seconds notice. 20 - 25 cents on a dollah soon adds up.


----------



## Icehouse

Pg 2 been trying to post but no luck. Bump

It worked thanks Darin he's hard at work


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had plenty of problems earlier but working great again now!!


----------



## Icehouse

Everybody must be busy today, kinda quiet. Site good last night kinda bobbled this morning but seems to be good now. Like chasing a shadow can see it but never catch up


----------



## pioneerguy600

Software engineers were making some adjustments and it caused a few problems til they got it all sorted out. Just like tuning a carb, move one screw a little effects many other things.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Another warm one....great paving weather!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a good day, nice temps and bright clear skies. Was a real treat working outside today. Rain in forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Welder56

Very nice day here! Beautiful temps in the evening as well


----------



## Icehouse

Good thing all I'm doing this morning is watching the U.S. Open, I'll try to keep it on pg. 1


----------



## Welder56

Bad day today building my saws. Carbs bad on the 044. Seems like the L is staying open after WOT. 

The 440 I replaced the elastostart got it set good. Put on the saw. Was dying to start it. After a few pulls started up. Was too rich on idle so it stalled out. Adjusted. Went to start again and pulled.... no resistance what so ever. The Flywheel is moving but not moving the piston... sheared Flywheel key maybe?


----------



## Welder56

Just took the starter side apart.... sheard Flywheel key...... wheeeewwww. Got lots of spare ones. No movement in the crank either


----------



## pioneerguy600

Torque er down good, 22 - 26 ft lbs but make sure the crank taper is dry and super clean before placing the flywheel on the crank. I always spray them both off with carb cleaner, let it dry and then tighten down the nut.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sounds to me the metering diaphragm is too stiff and is cutting the fuel off too soon after the throttle is let off.


----------



## Welder56

Carb kit is gonna get bought this weekend and new key installed on the 440. Thanks for the tips on making sure everything is clean clean clean. Do you use a torque wrench?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Carb kit is gonna get bought this weekend and new key installed on the 440. Thanks for the tips on making sure everything is clean clean clean. Do you use a torque



I have the torque wrenches, all of them but I really don`t need one now, I can set the nut close to 25 lbs every time with just the shallow socket on a 3/8" ratchet. I use that same ratchet every time, that`s important because a longer handle would increase the leverage and I would over torque the nut. The stihl nut on a Stihl crank can withstand over 60 ft lbs, I have tried it with a 3/8" drive torque wrench on an old beat out crank. I used a torque wrench a few times to get a feel for the torque but now I have that feel and don`t need it any more.


----------



## Welder56

Damn... done it enough times eh?? I only have a half inch drive torque wrench... but will still do the job I guess


----------



## pioneerguy600

I couldn`t even begin to count the times I have tightened the nuts down on chainsaw flywheels. Do the same on outboards but have been turning wrenches on mechanicals since the mid 60`s, anything on wheels,tracks or skies, even things that flies, prop driven so the arm gets used to how tight some things need to be. I always use torque wrenches on engines, especially cylinder heads.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have the torque wrenches, all of them but I really don`t need one now, I can set the nut close to 25 lbs every time with just the shallow socket on a 3/8" ratchet. I use that same ratchet every time, that`s important because a longer handle would increase the leverage and I would over torque the nut. The stihl nut on a Stihl crank can withstand over 60 ft lbs, I have tried it with a 3/8" drive torque wrench on an old beat out crank. I used a torque wrench a few times to get a feel for the torque but now I have that feel and don`t need it any more.




Very true Jerry.......if you notice...most Euro cars come with a rather short handled wheel wrench......this is designed for the average person to torque the wheel lug to correct torque using max effort. Harley shovel heads and pan heads have a similar rig to torque head bolts.....looks like a 12" wide staple with 3"long legs...which are actually for 3/8" drive sockets.....one leg has the flats parallel to the length......the other end...the drive flats are 45 degrees to the length........when braced off you can, rather accurately torque the head bolts by pulling to near wrench failure...you can tell when it starts to give....no room for a conventional torque wrench....


----------



## Icehouse

I'm always trying to have our local mechanic let me get a torque wrench and he says no, he says he just sets his wrist angle and it pops at the right setting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> I'm always trying to have our local mechanic let me get a torque wrench and he says no, he says he just sets his wrist angle and it pops at the right setting.



There is a feeling, whatever works for each individual.


----------



## Icehouse

Sent a package from Idaho to N.S. Canada and usps sends it to San Fransisco first


----------



## dancan

A Swede cutter that you can count on .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> View attachment 431596
> 
> 
> A Swede cutter that you can count on .




Zat th price?? Cheep nuff......Save from the bottom of Page II...!!!


----------



## Icehouse

A save is a save, congrats


----------



## dancan

It's only cuz his dog was barking .


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Zat th price?? Cheep nuff......Save from the bottom of Page II...!!!


Nah , I paid the inflationary price .,...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Nah , I paid the inflationary price .,...



Knowing you...probably not much more.....LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> It's only cuz his dog was barking .




Shhhhsh...they didn't know that........


----------



## dancan

How to fix Huskees in 3 easy steps .

Step 1







Step 2 add more concrete






Final step 3 finish






Works every time guaranteed


----------



## dancan

I forgot ,,,,,, Repeat if necessary !!!!


----------



## scallywag

dancan said:


> I forgot ,,,,,, Repeat if necessary !!!!


 
I'm thinking your going to have a big white stain on the concrete in time, from magnesium corrosion


----------



## Welder56

It will be a reminder of what's burred there LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> It will be a reminder of what's burred there LOL



Concrete can`t contain the smell of em, every time its wet still smells like a wet dog round there, always smells like dog chit anytime!!...LOL


----------



## Welder56

Hahaha damn dirty swedish dog eh?


----------



## Cantdog

ACK!!! Page II again.......XXXXkerZ....!!! Not what you think...count the X's....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only a couple of us left, post a couple times a day but that just isn`t enough anymore as the rest of the Forum gets a lot of posts now, its really quite busy.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only a couple of us left, post a couple times a day but that just isn`t enough anymore as the rest of the Forum gets a lot of posts now, its really quite busy.




Yeah...But....the over all content isn't much better than this thread....LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All.....Page II....


----------



## scallywag

Cantdog said:


> Morning All


 
Evening!.......9:00 pm, 13*C .


----------



## Cantdog

Evening All.......Page II.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Beautiful evening it is, sun came out shortly after noon and its been very nice ever since. I got to run my electric chainsaw today, only needed a short bar n chain. Not sure what chain is on it but likely 1/4 pitch, very small cutters but they cut subfloor real nice.


----------



## scallywag

Cantdog said:


> Evening All.......


 
Morning Gents!


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Morning Gents!



Coming your way.


----------



## dancan

Electric saw , maybe I should loan my lectric Kita to a friend that needs to borrow one , it sure would be easier than trying to get a husky to run good enough to loan .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Electric saw , maybe I should loan my lectric Kita to a friend that needs to borrow one , it sure would be easier than trying to get a husky to run good enough to loan .



Lectric saws don`t need fuel or tuning, no muffler mod and runs real quiet. Don`t leave no blue smoke or two stroke smell inside a house!


----------



## scallywag

Well looka here, page two.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yesiree, its real quiet in here, easy to have a nap when its this slow...LOL


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yesiree, its real quiet in here, easy to have a nap when its this slow...LOL


 
Slower than Molasses in July!


----------



## Icehouse

scallywag said:


> Slower than Molasses in July!


I guess it would be slow in July down under


----------



## Icehouse

From Darin's Facebook account; might have been the culprit


----------



## Welder56

Gorgeous day here! Spent most of it outside. See how my redneck looks tomorrow LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yeah, I was in and out all day myself, was gorgeous outside but still nice inside. Got the plumbing all rearranged, the leaks all gone now and starting to put the floor back together. That will all be done by tomorrow night.


----------



## Icehouse

92° already to hot for us fat guys, hotter tomorrow. Found thread in distress still kicking slow, not dead


----------



## stihlaficionado

Icehouse said:


> 92° already to hot for us fat guys, hotter tomorrow. Found thread in distress still kicking slow, not dead


I had my fork ready


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> 92° already to hot for us fat guys, hotter tomorrow. Found thread in distress still kicking slow, not dead


Five boxes arrived today, one is yours. May be Sunday before I get to open all seven that came in this week...LOL


----------



## Icehouse

Glad it made it, hoping in one piece, easier to work on


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Glad it made it, hoping in one piece, easier to work on



Don`t see any holes and didn`t hear anything rattling around loose in it, will really know once I open the box.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This box was a first for me, very inventive packing materials,


----------



## Welder56

Whatever works to get the job done!!! It was destined to be a mighty mouse!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Whatever works to get the job done!!! It was destined to be a mighty mouse!!!



It made it here so that was luck and its all in one piece, I have seen boxes make it to me in shambles but this box was near mint, not a rip or tear in it so all is well.


----------



## Welder56

Gonna try my hand at plastic welding an oem ms260 air filter cover. 

I'll call it the Franken Mouse


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Gonna try my hand at plastic welding an oem ms260 air filter cover.
> 
> I'll call it the Franken Mouse



I can give you a new one if the welding don`t pan out.


----------



## Welder56

LOL shoulda asked you to begin with I guess haha. Glad theirs a good backup plan if it looks like sh!t LOL


----------



## Icehouse

The zip tie idea came from a few Xmas ago when all the kids knew I was the only one that carries a knife. They needed to have all the plastic ties cut that where holding their new truck to the cardboard box, figured it should work for saws too. The to-go containers were my wife's idea she works in a resort in the summer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> The zip tie idea came from a few Xmas ago when all the kids knew I was the only one that carries a knife. They needed to have all the plastic ties cut that where holding their new truck to the cardboard box, figured it should work for saws too. The to-go containers were my wife's idea she works in a resort in the summer.



We have been zip tying them to a thin sheet of plywood and placing them down in the box on top of a sheet of 1/2 - 1 " styrofoam for a couple of years now, do the same with the bars if shipped with the saw, keeps everything in place. All the air pockets need to be filled up tight and of course the top needs to be covered as well, most important that the saw does not move around inside the box at all. 
The zip tie holding the rear handle was already broke when I opened the box, likely chaffed off from the box sliding around during handling.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The saw needed a good bath before I open it up,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gave it a fast cleanup job so it can start its journey on being dismantled,


----------



## Icehouse

What is your secret for cleaning such a dirty saw, what ever it is I need to find out so I can clean mine. Did you take it to the car wash


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> What is your secret for cleaning such a dirty saw, what ever it is I need to find out so I can clean mine. Did you take it to the car wash



It is a secret, but it works awesome!!


----------



## Icehouse

What ever the secret thanks a million it's looks great


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> What ever the secret thanks a million it's looks great



I will tell you sometime in a PM, the saw runs and starts great, gonna be an easy project!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Page 3 alert!! Where are all the slacckers at today?


----------



## Icehouse

Sorry I was doing research on chainsaw reclamation


----------



## pioneerguy600

We all have our day jobs and lives outside this thread, just scaring up some action...LOL


----------



## Welder56

1 Slacka here.... nice afternoon, been pretty busy at work and home. Summer means more work LOL!!


----------



## stihlaficionado

pioneerguy600 said:


> The saw needed a good bath before I open it up,


dang Chris, how'd U get it so dirty?


----------



## Icehouse

That's what happens to a saw when it is used in the production of logs, everyday, also carried on the back of a skidder under the winch for weeks on end. It stayed with me everyday after I got a 20' tree stuck in the cab with me. Had to wait for help to cut me out, couldn't even get to my cell phone out of my pocket to call for help. I didn't come back to the landing when Gordon thought I should so he came looking, used my little 26 to cut me out, after he sat there for awhile laughing at me. He had to cut me free twice, I did have to help him out once but I'm smart enough not to laugh, his ability in the woods draws utmost respect, you can laugh having a beer.


----------



## stihlaficionado

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will tell you sometime in a PM, the saw runs and starts great, gonna be an easy project!


Ya…send one to me too. Even though most of saws are clean


----------



## stihlaficionado

Icehouse said:


> That's what happens to a saw when it is used in the production of logs, everyday, also carried on the back of a skidder under the winch for weeks on end. It stayed with me everyday after I got a 20' tree stuck in the cab with me. Had to wait for help to cut me out, couldn't even get to my cell phone out of my pocket to call for help. I didn't come back to the landing when Gordon thought I should so he came looking, used my little 26 to cut me out, after he sat there for awhile laughing at me. He had to cut me free twice, I did have to help him out once but I'm smart enough not to laugh, his ability in the woods draws utmost respect, you can laugh having a beer.



I could tell by the way he handled the 661 that he was a consummate pro.


----------



## Icehouse

He was just reliving his days with his new 090


----------



## stihlaficionado

pioneerguy600 said:


> We all have our day jobs and lives outside this thread, just scaring up some action...LOL


There is life away from AS?


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihlaficionado said:


> There is life away from AS?



Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Icehouse

stihlaficionado said:


> There is life away from AS?


Yes but not on this thread today pg2 oh well no one hurt


----------



## pioneerguy600

Full page of just one single post, very inventive!!


----------



## Welder56

Morning all! Happy Canada day!


----------



## bikemike

HaPpy usa day again lol being you like metal fab have you thought about trying some hydro forming say to make a pipe for a saw one day I'm gunna have to try it once I'm not so broke


----------



## dancan

And Happy Canada Day !!!!


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> Full page of just one single post, very inventive!!


Pretty trick "a" have no idea what to do for an encore. And not one like


----------



## Welder56

Took today off work. Good day to pick up some parts I guess... yeehaa


----------



## bikemike

Some parts or fire works yeahya


Welder56 said:


> Took today off work. Good day to pick up some parts I guess... yeehaa


----------



## stihlaficionado

Icehouse said:


> Pretty trick "a" have no idea what to do for an encore. And not one like


delete them & we'll like your post


----------



## Icehouse

That made my finger hurt, like me


----------



## stihlaficionado

Icehouse said:


> That made my finger hurt, like me


Where's the pics of the 026 build?


----------



## Icehouse

What no likes, pics of the 26 back a few posts


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is a secret, but it works awesome!!


I know what the secret is. its safe with me i won't tell them about the dishwasher lol


----------



## Welder56

Going to the dark side???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a couple of hours in this evening cutting out a powerline , several more before its done. Two Mighty mouses dropped a good bunch of trees, only used 2 tanks of fuel.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Going to the dark side???
> View attachment 433748



What did you get?


----------



## dancan

Someone want some pics of 026 built ?


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> What did you get?


254 and 262 parts. Alot are decent but some parts need to be turfed. Try to build at least one of each. 




These should help. 1 with decomp is bad, all the rest looked good.


----------



## scallywag

Icehouse said:


> And not one like


----------



## Cantdog

Another nice day here.....gonna stay nice for a good while it looks like....until the middle of next week at least.

Great weather for the Fourth!!!

Island bound later today........All you saw geeks have a good weekend..eh?.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

I bean slakin.... Z


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Another nice day here.....gonna stay nice for a good while it looks like....until the middle of next week at least.
> 
> Great weather for the Fourth!!!
> 
> Island bound later today........All you saw geeks have a good weekend..eh?.....



Have a good enjoyable trip Robin!


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> I bean slakin.... Z


Ya but where you been. Hey Rob


----------



## Welder56

Got your pm Jerry!!! 

Woot woot afternoon off work


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Ya but where you been. Hey Rob


Been helping a friend in the orchards. 
So now I have a 30&10 acre lawns. Lol
It gets done and he doesn't have to worry about hit trees and busted mowers. And I like to mow. 
Thanks for asking Chris.


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> Been helping a friend in the orchards.
> So now I have a 30&10 acre lawns. Lol
> It gets done and he doesn't have to worry about hit trees and busted mowers. And I like to mow.
> Thanks for asking Chris.


Just as long as your staying out of trouble.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Just as long as your staying out of trouble.


Oh no. The charges were dropped. 
Mom says that's better than acquittal.


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh no. The charges were dropped.
> Mom says that's better than acquittal.


I'm sure she's right


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Got your pm Jerry!!!
> 
> Woot woot afternoon off work



Guess its working then. Well I am heading back up to the site, got stuffs to do.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> I'm sure she's right



Moms know these things........


----------



## Icehouse

Moms know All


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Guess its working then. Well I am heading back up to the site, got stuffs to do.



Haven't had a problem with the pms so far. But if your not getting any of them then I'm sure somethings going on.


----------



## dancan

Sha ZZZAMMM !!!!!


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> Sha ZZZAMMM !!!!!



I want one


----------



## dancan

Limited edition LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Haven't had a problem with the pms so far. But if your not getting any of them then I'm sure somethings going on.



Seems I can send them but not get them, got to clean out my cookies and check out my security pop up blockers.


----------



## dancan

Hey Colin , I got some Husqveezz stuff at the shop you can have if you want it , I'd love to get rid of it , not worth the tipping fees at the landfill


----------



## Welder56

Hahaha no thank you Danny. I got my fill with these ones. Kinda hoping I can find one in tacked and fix it up with some parts i have. But have a few pegged for rebuilds. Just went through all the boxes, what the fAK did I get myself into.....








What ya got??? LOL


----------



## dancan

It'll be a surprise box , kinda like a Junk-ina-Box LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

You can have all that dirty orange parts in a box that`s residing in my storage shed, should all fit in Dan`s van....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Trip up the Lake today, weather looks nice.


----------



## dancan

Have good camp run !


----------



## Welder56

Have a great weekend!

I have too much swedish and German junk too take anymore.... LOL


----------



## Icehouse

dancan said:


> Sha ZZZAMMM !!!!!


Really like the sticker. Wonder if you could make one of those out of a 024 super


----------



## dancan

I wish I could make real stickers LOL
It's black vinyl lettering on orange vinyl so I don't know how long it will last .
It is fun to come up with an idea and be able to see it actually work 
If you want something , send me a pm and I'll see if I can giterdone , if my memory serves me correctly , there are some members here that are in the bizz and have real skills in this stuff , I'm just a hack with a vinyl cutter and has someone that can work with vinyl LOL


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> I wish I could make real stickers LOL
> It's black vinyl lettering on orange vinyl so I don't know how long it will last .
> It is fun to come up with an idea and be able to see it actually work
> If you want something , send me a pm and I'll see if I can giterdone , if my memory serves me correctly , there are some members here that are in the bizz and have real skills in this stuff , I'm just a hack with a vinyl cutter and has someone that can work with vinyl LOL



Well GeeZ I think it looks awesome Dan! Nice touch on "the mouse"!


----------



## Icehouse

Thank you Dan will be in touch, looks great


----------



## dancan

I was hoping to make one with Mighty Mouse himself , not gonna happen in vinyl


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had great weather for the camp run, removed over a ton of rocks out from under the old camp floor. Need to make room for the new carrying beam I am getting about set to install under the floor.


----------



## Welder56

Beauty weekend for ya Jerry!!! Glad it worked out.

Had a beach day with the kids yesterday. Man it was hot


----------



## Icehouse

Icehouse said:


> Really like the sticker. Wonder if you could make one of those out of a 024 super


Didn't mean a sticker, but could a Mighty Mouse be made from a 024 super


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well, its bad enough I am not getting PM`s, now I am not getting the ,alerts ,we get when someone posts in a thread I have posted in, not sure if its my computer or this site or something to do with my server. Dang technology sucks when it stops working.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well, its bad enough I am not getting PM`s, now I am not getting the ,alerts ,we get when someone posts in a thread I have posted in, not sure if its my computer or this site or something to do with my server. Dang technology sucks when it stops working.




Dang. That sucks. I haven't had any problems with the alerts either. Gotta be on your end Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Didn't mean a sticker, but could a Mighty Mouse be made from a 024 super




I havn`t done it but it should be doable. The cylinder fins would need to be removed from the cylinder head so the 024 engine cover would still fit on correctly..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Dang. That sucks. I haven't had any problems with the alerts either. Gotta be on your end Jerry.



Could be something to do with a security upgrade Norton did, they do this automatically a couple of times each year....grrrrr!!


----------



## dancan

Icehouse said:


> Didn't mean a sticker, but could a Mighty Mouse be made from a 024 super



That's Jerry's dept. 
I'm just a hack .


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Could be something to do with a security upgrade Norton did, they do this automatically a couple of times each year....grrrrr!!



I was thinking something to do with a firewall. Well we can test it if you want. Shut Norton down and I will pm you


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> I was thinking something to do with a firewall. Well we can test it if you want. Shut Norton down and I will pm you



Yeas, I am going into the add blockers n pop up blockers along with the YAC, Norton and the various other systems my daughter has installed on this computer.


----------



## Welder56

Let me know when your ready!


----------



## Icehouse

I get alerts to all threads except the good morning thread which I seem to spend most time on I get it sometimes but not always


----------



## dancan

Stihl life .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another very nice morning, sun is out and likely to get warm here soon.


----------



## Welder56

At the hospital. Figure I have a kidney stone or my appendix is gonna need to be removed.

Enjoy the beauty day guys.


----------



## Icehouse

Best wishes 56 hope all comes out alright you don't want to hangout there longer than need be. Cooled off to 51° last night but still going to be 95° for a high today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> At the hospital. Figure I have a kidney stone or my appendix is gonna need to be removed.
> 
> Enjoy the beauty day guys.



Holy fark man, hope you get that looked at and resolved right away!! Least you are young and will recover quickly, best wishes!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well it seems my PM`s are working again. Last night I dinked around with several security settings and may have solved the problem.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well it seems my PM`s are working again. Last night I dinked around with several security settings and may have solved the problem.



YAY !!! That's awesome! Looking forward to meeting up with you again sometime soon


----------



## Rx7man

It's the coolest day we've had here in weeks.. only around 28C (something in the high 80's F).. but very smokey... we've got forest fires all over the place


----------



## cheeves

Welder56 said:


> At the hospital. Figure I have a kidney stone or my appendix is gonna need to be removed.
> 
> Enjoy the beauty day guys.


Hang in there and be better soon!!


----------



## Welder56

cheeves said:


> Hang in there and be better soon!!



Looks like I may have crohns disease instead. Home now. Have to go for tests as life goes on


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> YAY !!! That's awesome! Looking forward to meeting up with you again sometime soon



Yes, me to! Hope your diagnosis is wrong, that chit really sucks!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Hang in there and be better soon!!



Hey Bobby, good to see ya! Been hot down your way?


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another very nice morning, sun is out and likely to get warm here soon.[/QUOTE
> Hi Jerry! Been away for awhile! Weird times! RA still hasn't been paid from that favorable Comp hearing! Be a month Wednesday! Have no idea how this State gets away with the stuff they pull!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Bobby, good to see ya! Been hot down your way?


Yah, last few days!!
Started hitting tennis balls again!! Met up with a friend of Ruthann's at work that plays with a group of fanatics like us with chainsaws! LOL Go up to the Shattuck Hospital ( Franklin Park). Unpretentious bunch that just love to hit! My kind! Different color than me! LOL
By the way miss TBone!! Woke up this morning thinking about him!!


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, me to! Hope your diagnosis is wrong, that chit really sucks!



I agree Jerry. Hoping it's just inflamed for no reason. But I have a lot of symptoms of what defines crohns in the last couple of years....  oh well I'm not upset. Life goes on. Just thankful I'm still able to do everything I love to do


----------



## cheeves

Welder56 said:


> Looks like I may have crohns disease instead. Home now. Have to go for tests as life goes on


Welder if you do call down to my friend John Taggert at thefamilyhealthnews.com and get some COLOSAN!!! 1-800-284-6263! Will clean all the sludge off the lining of your intestines where that infection sets up!


----------



## Welder56

cheeves said:


> Welder if you do call down to my friend John Taggert at thefamilyhealthnews.com and get some COLOSAN!!! 1-800-284-6263! Will clean all the sludge off the lining of your intestines where that infection sets up!




Thanks man!! Appreciate the help. I'll look into it for sure. 

I really wanna get my 254 started LOL. Got a lot ready for cleaning. Gotta split the case and change the crank, bearings, and seals. Everything else will fall together.


----------



## pioneerguy600

They can drag their heels for a good long time, at least they do up here. I have seen cases take years before they pay out, usually need to get a lawyer on the case to poke the gubermit endlessly to get them moving then charge them for their tardiness. A truck driver friend of mine took 9 years to get his first cheque, then the lawyer sicked on them and he got 9 years back payment all in one lump sum minus the lawyers fees!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> I agree Jerry. Hoping it's just inflamed for no reason. But I have a lot of symptoms of what defines crohns in the last couple of years....  oh well I'm not upset. Life goes on. Just thankful I'm still able to do everything I love to do



Well that is a possibility , hope they are wrong but of course it could be much worse. I have friends and relatives with crohns and they get bu quite well by watching their diet.


----------



## Welder56

I think that's the best "cure" for it. No more greesy food and lots of good meals. Smaller portions and such.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Yah, last few days!!
> Started hitting tennis balls again!! Met up with a friend of Ruthann's at work that plays with a group of fanatics like us with chainsaws! LOL Go up to the Shattuck Hospital ( Franklin Park). Unpretentious bunch that just love to hit! My kind! Different color than me! LOL
> By the way miss TBone!! Woke up this morning thinking about him!!



Good to stay active, just don`t overdo it. I correspond with Tbone every day, he is actually doing rather well and full of projects to keep him busy. His wheels are down at the moment, his Honda truck is in the shop needing some work due to it constantly overheating.


----------



## cheeves

Welder56 said:


> Thanks man!! Appreciate the help. I'll look into it for sure.
> 
> I really wanna get my 254 started LOL. Got a lot ready for cleaning. Gotta split the case and change the crank, bearings, and seals. Everything else will fall together.


Can't get my Hybrid 61/272 to idle down so the chain quits spinning. Not the carb. Friend and I put one from one of his 162's on it and it did the same! Got tired of messing with it. Haven't touched it in a month!


----------



## Welder56

cheeves said:


> Can't get my Hybrid 61/272 to idle down so the chain quits spinning. Not the carb. Friend and I put one from one of his 162's on it and it did the same! Got tired of messing with it. Haven't touched it in a month!




That's funny. I had my 044 do the same thing. Could not get it to stop the chain without making it quit. Changed the fuel line, filter, carb kit and clutch. Turned the idle down and now she's a ripper again that holds idle


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Can't get my Hybrid 61/272 to idle down so the chain quits spinning. Not the carb. Friend and I put one from one of his 162's on it and it did the same! Got tired of messing with it. Haven't touched it in a month!



Vacuum test time, sounds like an air leak somewhere.


----------



## dancan

cheeves said:


> Can't get my Hybrid 61/272 to idle down so the chain quits spinning. Not the carb. Friend and I put one from one of his 162's on it and it did the same! Got tired of messing with it. Haven't touched it in a month!



Send it to Jerry , he has the cure .....
Hey Colin ! 
I found a box with a good 262xp cover in it and stuff ....


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> Send it to Jerry , he has the cure .....
> Hey Colin !
> I found a box with a good 262xp cover in it and stuff ....



Sweet!! Looking to get rid of it? Or maybe a closet husqy fan??


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Send it to Jerry , he has the cure .....
> Hey Colin !
> I found a box with a good 262xp cover in it and stuff ....



Yup, I can fix any of them, havn`t come across one that hasn`t been fixable yet.


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> Send it to Jerry , he has the cure .....
> Hey Colin !
> I found a box with a good 262xp cover in it and stuff ....



But seriously I'll take Em off ya  pm me Dan and we can work it out


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> But seriously I'll take Em off ya  pm me Dan and we can work it out



Dan will likely drop it off to me and I will bring it along with the rest of the stuff.


----------



## Welder56

Sweet! That works. I got lots of that 1 series now (254,257,262). Should put a 262 together as well. Not really interested in that tho for some reason. See what happens when my 254 comes together


----------



## Welder56

Morning all!!! Been a foggy ol' morning. 

Nice and cool tho.... nice for working outside


----------



## pioneerguy600

Kind of heavy here also, can`t see no sign of the sun just yet.


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Can't get my Hybrid 61/272 to idle down so the chain quits spinning. Not the carb. Friend and I put one from one of his 162's on it and it did the same! Got tired of messing with it. Haven't touched it in a month!




Bobby.....several places for those to get an air leak....if it has the two piece ign there is a seal carrier under the flywheel that is o-ringed to the case...same o-ring that seals the oil pump housing to the case on the other side......get two of those from Husky (special o-ring) and a pair of crank seals.......easiest saw ever to change seals on.....remove the oil pump and carrier, tap the seals out with a socket out on the bench....tap new ones in......best, cheapest insurance to keep her running good!! Take longer to set up a vac/pressure test than just replace the O-rings and seals on that saw.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had to pack it in early today, got some showers that escaped from Maine.


----------



## stihlaficionado

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup, I can fix any of them, havn`t come across one that hasn`t been fixable yet.


You going to load pics of the 026 being transformed into the Mighty Mouse?


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihlaficionado said:


> You going to load pics of the 026 being transformed into the Mighty Mouse?



LOL,..no thanks!


----------



## stihlaficionado

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL,..no thanks!


OK…what about a couple blurry pics of the workbench then?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Havn`t had time to get the grinding tools out with work going full tilt and cutting out powerline right a ways plus road widening strips been no time for porting.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had to pack it in early today, got some showers that escaped from Maine.



Yeah was supposed to be rainy/showery here yesterday but never materialized....guess it went up to see you......cleared off and got hot/humid.....85 'Merican outside at the shop....74 inside....hopefully cooler/drier today...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah was supposed to be rainy/showery here yesterday but never materialized....guess it went up to see you......cleared off and got hot/humid.....85 'Merican outside at the shop....74 inside....hopefully cooler/drier today...



That is what we had for most of the day, didn`t start showering til after 6 , that made a short day for me but I just finished sticking the roof shingles down around a new chimney install when the rain started. The first shower was the heavy one, the ones after were of the lighter variety.


----------



## Welder56

Beauty day today!!! Gonna be hot hot hot


I love our health care.... but it has its flaws! holy guacamole, what a sh!t show


----------



## Icehouse

Holy Crow middle of pg 3, where have we all been, busy time


----------



## Welder56

Seriously!! Been pricing up all my parts at baileys. Nice about husky parts I guess


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been another beautiful day here, sun all day and just warm enough to know its summer!


----------



## Icehouse

Too hot 94°f 34c


----------



## Cantdog

AAAAAAKKKKKKK!!!!!!!! Page III !!!!!!..........92 'Merican here today......very humid...ran the ported 49SP most of the morning.....got very wet.....burning brush too....


----------



## Welder56

Went to halifax yesterday too bring the kids to "touch a truck". It was fun and beautiful weather. 

Started taking my 254 apart yesterday to prepare for new lower end. I need more than a t27 I guess!! HahaHaha looks like a 3mm and 4mm hex t-handle in my future


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a very nice weekend, got a lot done at the Lake. Finished my tunneling work and then set up rollers and a winch to pull the beam in under the camp floor. Got er in and jacked up in place.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun is up and looks like another nice one, had to turn the water on to the automatic garden waterer, been quite dry this past two weeks.


----------



## Welder56

Suppose to get some rain in the next day or too. Which would be good


----------



## Icehouse

A "little" rain is a very welcome thing, helps with crops, lawns, fire control, but some of you folks have gone overboard


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yeah, we have been on the dry side for a couple weeks now, a little rain would be good, I have the watering system, perforated water hose running at night now just so stuff don`t dry/burn up.


----------



## scallywag

50mm of rain in last four days, very windy, temp range ,0--8*C Winter is here.


----------



## Icehouse

50 mm is about 2" right


----------



## scallywag

Icehouse said:


> 50 mm is about 2" right


 
Yep.


----------



## scallywag

I just finished putting 200 m of trench down before the rain started.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Whtcha burying?


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whtcha burying?


 
Twin 16mm power.


----------



## Icehouse

scallywag said:


> Twin 16mm power.


What's 16 mm power


----------



## scallywag

Icehouse said:


> What's 16 mm power


 
Sorry, power cable. 260 volt, 50 amp. Using the largest cable I can over the distance to avoid power drop.


----------



## Welder56

I understand why all of you vets have an ultrasonic cleaner.... mann it's pain staking cleaning parts...


----------



## Icehouse

scallywag said:


> Sorry, power cable. 260 volt, 50 amp. Using the largest cable I can over the distance to avoid power drop.


Copper or aluminum


----------



## scallywag

Icehouse said:


> Copper or aluminum


 
Copper.


----------



## Icehouse

Must be 125-150 amp wire, smart move


----------



## scallywag

Welder56 said:


> I understand why all of you vets have an ultrasonic cleaner.... mann it's pain staking cleaning parts...


 
Ever thought about making a parts cleaner?...We had one years ago, simple really, just compressed air and kerosene.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Putting the wire inside a pipe? We use 50 mm PVC for trench work when running wire underground.


----------



## Welder56

scallywag said:


> Ever thought about making a parts cleaner?...We had one years ago, simple really, just compressed air and kerosene.


It might have to happen soon. It's been brutal and I can't seem to Clean it all without agitation. Still comes out looking good but not perfect


----------



## scallywag

Icehouse said:


> Must be 125-150 amp wire, smart move


 
Its main purpose is running a 300 amp Mig, plus pumps, lighting etc.



pioneerguy600 said:


> Putting the wire inside a pipe? We use 50 mm PVC for trench work when running wire underground.


 
The reg's here state that below ground orange conduit must be used and grey above ground, minimum depth 600mm, with a marker tape (Warning) at 300mm the length of the trench


----------



## scallywag

Welder56 said:


> It might have to happen soon. It's been brutal and I can't seem to Clean it all without agitation. Still comes out looking good but not perfect


 
The home made parts cleaner we had was a 44 gallon drum cut lengths ways to form a trough with four legs welded on, some 1/4" copper tube with small holes drilled about every 1 1/2" running back and forth, some mesh to sit the parts on a few inches above the copper tube, fill with Kero and plug in the air line. Bingo!


----------



## pioneerguy600

A paint gun wash cabinet is the cats meow for washing saw parts in, works on the same principal as the one scallywag had made.


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> A paint gun wash cabinet is the cats meow for washing saw parts in, works on the same principal as the one scallywag had made.


 
Is that like what we call a petrol gun?......I sometimes use one on heavy built up crud.


----------



## pioneerguy600

More like this,


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Is that like what we call a petrol gun?......I sometimes use one on heavy built up crud.
> View attachment 435864



Those wash guns are really good for heavy buildup, I have several different styles of them, some are bulk feed from any big container, great for the first time around cleaning 30 year old saws that were never cleaned before in their lifetime. The old gun wash cabinets have been generally outlawed in the automotive paint shops because they are not a sealed unit and let vapors escape into the atmosphere so the EPA has pressured the shops to change over to closed systems, not good for parts washers as they are generally much smaller and quite costly.


----------



## scallywag

All this power I'm installing is for a new workshop, think I might buy a used dishwasher and use it as a parts cleaner.


----------



## Welder56

Yes sir. If I had a large workshop I would love to have that.

Your parts come out so Clean Jerry I know it must work!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> All this power I'm installing is for a new workshop, think I might buy a used dishwasher and use it as a parts cleaner.



Dishwasher works good for the last time around cleaning, stuff comes out squeaky clean. I know a guy that converted one over to run varsol through it for parts cleaning, all it takes is to disable the heater and temperature switches, just run it straight up, has lasted for a few years now.


----------



## Icehouse

PG 3 save, OK no body hurt, no body in jail. Stay cool


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, didn`t go cutting tonight, still hot and too humid, starting to rain now.


----------



## Welder56

Yup getting some rain here too. Way too humid welding today. Holy moly the sweat..

254 is coming. Parts have been cleaning up nicely. Almost caught up to the carcass itself!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sweat by the gallon...LOL
Good to hear the project is coming along, hope the West coast parts get here soon, when you get em all a saw should materialize.!


----------



## Welder56

I'm pretty pumped Jerry. Gotta be any day now. I have to order some stuff from baileys. been making a list as I go through the whole thing. Its gonna be a nice saw when I'm done with it.


----------



## Welder56

My job is disgusting in the summer. Just brutal working everyday like that LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> My job is disgusting in the summer. Just brutal working everyday like that LOL



Ya working with the full leathers on really sucks in this kind of weather, been there n done it but got away from it lately. We did as much as we could at night, mobile welding in the woods and on agricultural farms, night time was cooler in summer.


----------



## Welder56

working at night is the way to go. It's too bad we work from 8-430. No night shifts. So it's brutally hot.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> working at night is the way to go. It's too bad we work from 8-430. No night shifts. So it's brutally hot.



Would be nice to shift to night shift for you in the summer, very brutal with all the protection on.


----------



## Welder56

I would do it in a heartbeat lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was another very nice day here, have been debating putting rollers on my boat trailer for more than a few years now, never seem to find the time so today I get up early. Hit the marine store before they even open, buy 4 sets of rollers slabs 6.5 inches wide by 5' long and return home. Build stands, jack up the boat, pull out the trailer and cut the old slides off before lunch time. Took all afternoon to weld in supports, adjust the roller slabs to the boat hull and then bolt everything in place. Boat moves very easy now, can`t ever forget to hook her in now before moving the trailer....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was another very nice day here, have been debating putting rollers on my boat trailer for more than a few years now, never seem to find the time so today I get up early. Hit the marine store before they even open, buy 4 sets of rollers slabs 6.5 inches wide by 5' long and return home. Build stands, jack up the boat, pull out the trailer and cut the old slides off before lunch time. Took all afternoon to weld in supports, adjust the roller slabs to the boat hull and then bolt everything in place. Boat moves very easy now, can`t ever forget to hook her in now before moving the trailer....LOL




You got that last bit right......short safety chain from the winch head to the stem is your friend........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You got that last bit right......short safety chain from the winch head to the stem is your friend........


 Oh yeah, got to be clipped in all the time unless its slipping on or off.

Ever have anything to do with a Bayliner, 19' cuddy inboard.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Our welders sometimes are in real close quarters. 
They have a cooling vest hooked to an air hose. 
Cools the trunk and no wind on the puddle from a fan. 

Hey All!!!


----------



## Welder56

Stihl 041S said:


> Our welders sometimes are in real close quarters.
> They have a cooling vest hooked to an air hose.
> Cools the trunk and no wind on the puddle from a fan.
> 
> Hey All!!!




Wow!! Sounds like I need too investigate this hahaha


----------



## Icehouse

Hey Rob good to hear from you


----------



## Stihl 041S

Welder56 said:


> Wow!! Sounds like I need too investigate this hahaha


----------



## Stihl 041S

Welder56 said:


> Wow!! Sounds like I need too investigate this hahaha


They were doing buildup so they were really burnin rod. Summer time. Confined space. 
I'll check tonight. 

And hey Chris. I bean Zlackin.....


----------



## Welder56

Ya I can imagine that would be intense with the heat. Especially building up!!


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> They were doing buildup so they were really burnin rod. Summer time. Confined space.
> I'll check tonight.
> 
> And hey Chris. I bean Zlackin.....


Slacking ok if you're OK


----------



## Welder56

Husqy guys here's a question for you. 

When I pulled the bearing spacer (pictures to follow) the seal was in the spacer. Do I install the new seal into the spacer or install seal in the bearing and mount the spacer afterward? 

I cleaned it up and installed new o ring


----------



## Icehouse

Welder56 said:


> Husqy guys here's a question for you.
> 
> When I pulled the bearing spacer (pictures to follow) the seal was in the spacer. Do I install the new seal into the spacer or install seal in the bearing and mount the spacer afterward?
> 
> I cleaned it up and installed new o ring
> 
> View attachment 436305
> View attachment 436306


Glad that question was for Husky guys?


----------



## Welder56

LOL Do you not understand?? I can explain better if need be


----------



## Icehouse

Welder56 said:


> LOL Do you not understand?? I can explain better if need be


What kinda Husky


----------



## Welder56

254xpg


----------



## Icehouse

Welder56 said:


> 254xpg


See I'm not as smart as I think I am, I have a few Husky saws and bought them not running but don't remember seeing that part, I should pay better attention. Good luck with your project I'll go away now. lol


----------



## Welder56

Lol!! As far as I can tell from the manual you install the seal (PTO side) in this piece. Hard to read the manual sometimes because all the pictures don't really show up


----------



## Icehouse

The really retarded thing is I've replaced seals in two husky so just never seen that piece removed from saw. Yes if put the seal in that part, and it worked. Can't believe I didn't recognize that part, I'm much smarter now. Thanks for the lesson


----------



## Welder56

Hey its all good. What works is what works. I'm into bearings and a new crank LOL. So everything is off and getting cleaned. Just planning my attack on rebuild time


----------



## Icehouse

Best of luck


----------



## Welder56

Thanks I have a feeling I will need it


----------



## Icehouse

You'll be fine


----------



## Welder56

Lol I know


----------



## pioneerguy600

Now Robin knows much more about Huskies than I but I am certain the seals go in that holder and then it slips on over the crank, that piece has a skinny O ring between it and the crankcase to seal it all up.


----------



## Welder56

That's what I thought Jerry, both of my bearing spacers I have, have the seal in them. So I'm assuming it does. Changed the o ring already (greased it as well)


----------



## pioneerguy600

I changed a few on the 2 series Huskies back in the day, the 266 was the most common around here with the 254 being like second most common.


----------



## Welder56

Too bad a lot of them dissappeared. It's funny my friend has both the 254 and 266. And thats all he has. He worked in the woods around that time frame they were popular.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Seems like they dried up fast, there were a whole lot of them South of us down Bridgewater way when Bowater Mersey still ran the pulp mill. Some of the saw shops down that way may have a lot of carcasses around.


----------



## Icehouse

I like the 200 series saws, bullet proof, simple


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> I like the 200 series saws, bullet proof, simple



I know 2 pulp cutters that have used husqvarna saws almost exclusively, they ran those 2 series saws right up until 3 - 4 years ago. They just rebuilt them over n over to keep them producing, any saws they stopped using were totally unfixable, worn out or broken, many others that cut pulp were the exact same. There was a pile of orange crankcases out back of their small shop that wouldn`t fit into a 8' pickup bed, about all they would be good for was scrap metal.


----------



## Welder56

That's a lot of unusable carcasses LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 2?????
Page 2!!!!!!'

Alas.....page 2.....


----------



## Icehouse

Sorry, sorry I must have fallen asleep, never again,I hope


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Sorry, sorry I must have fallen asleep, never again,I hope


Hey Chris !!!!!
How you like your splitter. 
A friend is looking and asked my opinion. 
The only one I ran was great if it started at all. 
Most times it wasn't great. 
Owner couldnt start it either. Lol

My friend will buy used. But wants input on options.


----------



## Icehouse

I love my splitter I bought it used many maybe 30 yrs ago. It's a Didier that was made in high numbers, sold under many different names, just a plain splitter. Nothing fancy at all only had a 5 hp motor that I replaced with a new Harbor Freight motor, really a good move. The splitter has a 2 stage pump, which I had never seen work till I put on the new motor, now it gets right down and growls in those big knots. It is only a 12 ton splitter but enough for any of the wood around here. I'm still looking for another one just to have, maybe take to the woods.


----------



## dancan

Shazzam !!!
Mighty Mouse cut wood


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> I love my splitter I bought it used many maybe 30 yrs ago. It's a Didier that was made in high numbers, sold under many different names, just a plain splitter. Nothing fancy at all only had a 5 hp motor that I replaced with a new Harbor Freight motor, really a good move. The splitter has a 2 stage pump, which I had never seen work till I put on the new motor, now it gets right down and growls in those big knots. It is only a 12 ton splitter but enough for any of the wood around here. I'm still looking for another one just to have, maybe take to the woods.



Thanks. It would seem to me 2 stage is the ONLY way to go. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

3000 Hp submersible pump/motor combo.
Two multi conductor leads big as your forearm.

Loud noise and darkness. 

And prolly someone in the plant with a flashlight writing:

Note to self:
Secure leads befor starting test. 
More later.


----------



## Icehouse

Solid connection required lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Solid connection required lol


He said one lead started to shake and move......yanked.......bang.....darkness. 

One lead got sucked into the intake and "unplugged" it self.


----------



## Icehouse

Not a good picture


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Not a good picture



Lights are on. 

The lead is secured to the buss with 1/2" bolts. 

The panel has an owie.


----------



## Icehouse

All is well that ends well


----------



## fmunoz162

Looking for a mar bar climbing system 


Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/b...es/1074879094?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Welder56

Only from sackvegas Dan 

Only a Sackvillan would post something like that


----------



## pioneerguy600

Two 20" blades huh!!


----------



## Cantdog

Page III...!!!! In the "doldrums" of summer here......calm, humid, cloudy and/or foggy every morning......burns off by afternoon and gets hot and sticky then the fog returns as the sun goes down.......do it all over the next day....


----------



## Welder56

Been raining here for a couple of days. Still been humid mind you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Page III...!!!! In the "doldrums" of summer here......calm, humid, cloudy and/or foggy every morning......burns off by afternoon and gets hot and sticky then the fog returns as the sun goes down.......do it all over the next day....



Wasn`t around yesterday, left at 6 am to make a run to Pugwash to pick up a boat, rework the trailer first , load the boat, haul it to Amherst to get the registration done and clean it up some, then a 3 hr trip back home. Too late getting back to post last evening.
Weather was good yesterday for the trip, clear but not bright sun, temp reasonable. Damp today from showers to heavy rain later today.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wasn`t around yesterday, left at 6 am to make a run to Pugwash to pick up a boat, rework the trailer first , load the boat, haul it to Amherst to get the registration done and clean it up some, then a 3 hr trip back home. Too late getting back to post last evening.
> Weather was good yesterday for the trip, clear but not bright sun, temp reasonable. Damp today from showers to heavy rain later today.


Heck. I just overslept.


----------



## Icehouse

Been gone for three days, Monday went to buy a new toilet set, ended up in emergency having 2 stents put in my aging by-pas arteries, been about 20 years since that deal, home now, gotta take it easy for 4 or5 days. Should be fine, night all.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Been gone for three days, Monday went to buy a new toilet set, ended up in emergency having 2 stents put in my aging by-pas arteries, been about 20 years since that deal, home now, gotta take it easy for 4 or5 days. Should be fine, night all.


Dam Lad. 
Best of luck.


----------



## Cantdog

Icehouse said:


> Been gone for three days, Monday went to buy a new toilet set, ended up in emergency having 2 stents put in my aging by-pas arteries, been about 20 years since that deal, home now, gotta take it easy for 4 or5 days. Should be fine, night all.




Damn.....you just never know the day will bring....do ya? Hope you're all good now...


----------



## Icehouse

Thanks slept 9 hrs without a dewatering break last night, know I'll be fine


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Thanks slept 9 hrs without a dewatering break last night, know I'll be fine


Great!!!!!
Ya scared us!!!


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> Great!!!!!
> Ya scared us!!!


Me too!!


----------



## Welder56

Stihls got a workout today!! Cut 3 bigger trees on my friends property he wanted down. Couldn't be happier with the setup. 044 is definitely a great saw.


----------



## Welder56

Hope my husqys can keep up to them


----------



## Stihl 041S

Welder56 said:


> Hope my husqys can keep up to them


They can keep up if you drag them. Lol


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> They can keep up if you drag them. Lol


Now Rob that was kinda mean, true but mean. lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Now Rob that was kinda mean, true but mean. lol


Ron would agree if he was here. 

But I can only say that because he is never here......


----------



## Welder56

Hahaha well I gotta stop by sometimes and set up for a dig. LOL!!!!

Good morning all! Raining here


----------



## Stihl 041S

I emailed a problem we solved last night to emails I have. 
PM me if I do t have it. 
I can't post pictures.....


----------



## Welder56

Do you want me to pm you?? What kinda trouble you having?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Welder56 said:


> Do you want me to pm you?? What kinda trouble you having?


PM an email address. 
I can email a photo. Lol


----------



## dancan

8 tanks of mix through the Mighty Mice this afternoon , not a Huskee to be seen for miles LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 8 tanks of mix through the Mighty Mice this afternoon , not a Huskee to be seen for miles LOL




Hmmph...to bad too.......coulda got that little pile cut for three tanks with a Hooski........But I know you love Uncle Irving......


----------



## dancan

I didn't have a week to waste ....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I didn`t have a week to waste either Dan, tackled that roof project at the camp but the weather didn`t cooperate very well, the new to us boat worked flawlessly,


----------



## Welder56

Boat looks deadly!!I was thinking of ya throughout the end of the week when it was raining . I'm sure it feels nice to have the roof done though


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Hmmph...to bad too.......coulda got that little pile cut for three tanks with a Hooski........But I know you love Uncle Irving......


Robin, how yah been?
Heard anything from Lee? Was wondering if he was having that GTG again?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Boat looks deadly!!I was thinking of ya throughout the end of the week when it was raining . I'm sure it feels nice to have the roof done though



The boat works great, kept us from getting wet on two different days, I can come n go now as I like, no need to plan around the weather anymore. Wish I did get the roof completed, still about half left to do but need two fine days in a row, still waiting fer dem!!....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Bobby, good to hear you are still around. How is R A doing, her case getting anywhere?


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> The boat works great, kept us from getting wet on two different days, I can come n go now as I like, no need to plan around the weather anymore. Wish I did get the roof completed, still about half left to do but need two fine days in a row, still waiting fer dem!!....LOL




Awesome! Glad your making progress Jerry. I wouldn't mind having a boat for shelter either LOL!


----------



## pioneerguy600

How`s the island treating you Welder56?


----------



## Welder56

Great! Kids are having a blast. Been keeping well hydrated. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Great! Kids are having a blast. Been keeping well hydrated. LOL



Awesome!! wish you had better weather.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Awesome!! wish you had better weather.



Same lol

Where making the best of it though. The kids don't care if it's raining LOL. Mostly been overcast though


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Same lol
> 
> Where making the best of it though. The kids don't care if it's raining LOL. Mostly been overcast though



Sweet, I spent 3 months on the beach there back in 73, only one rainy day in that entire time.


----------



## Welder56

Yes sir that's a long time here. The beaches are interesting based on the red sand. Found an interesting piece of quartz. Gonna break it open and see if I struck gold LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was working over there that year and we camped out at all the beaches, Brackley and Stanhope were our favorites.


----------



## Welder56

I'll find out what beach I'm at! That's pretty awesome. Something you'd never forget


----------



## pioneerguy600

You on the Gulf side?


----------



## Welder56

I'm on the Gulf side. In Cavendish . Had some oysters today. Not much for raw but on the bbq with some garlic butter.....  Man it was good. Got some lobster and steak on the go right now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You`re in the tourist trap area, try getting out to see the rest of the coast where the sights are more natural than that tourist trap area is.


----------



## Welder56

Ya we wanted to go around but the weather isn't the best. But have a great spot. Right on the water. Kinda outta the trap. We've stayed pretty busy just at the beach which is pretty much private beach.


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you make it down to Stanhope you can walk for a full day and never come to the end of the beach, there is a lighthouse way out there on the horizon, walked out there one night, one heck of a long walk.!


----------



## Welder56

That's a good suggestion!! Thanks jerry! Kids love the beach so I'll check it out


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Bobby, good to hear you are still around. How is R A doing, her case getting anywhere?


Hi Jerry! We went down our State Senator's this morning, and gave them the story of the holdup. Aide said they're suppose to pay within 2 weeks of the Judge's decision. They're over a Month late! Said they would look into it. We'll see!
Hang up with Social Security too! Been up there in Hanover at the office about every week. Keep getting messages they need this and that. Go up the office and they said they have everything they need. I'm telling yah this Country is getting totally dysfunctional!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Hi Jerry! We went down our State Senator's this morning, and gave them the story of the holdup. Aide said they're suppose to pay within 2 weeks of the Judge's decision. They're over a Month late! Said they would look into it. We'll see!
> Hang up with Social Security too! Been up there in Hanover at the office about every week. Keep getting messages they need this and that. Go up the office and they said they have everything they need. I'm telling yah this Country is getting totally dysfunctional!!!



It`s a game, managers are told to delay every request for as long as possible, make everything as complicated as possible and throw out all the monkey wrenches they can think of. Their best hope/scenario is you will die or get discouraged and move.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> That's a good suggestion!! Thanks jerry! Kids love the beach so I'll check it out



I have walked that beach and never seen a soul or even a footprint once I got the first mile behind me, probably covered 12 miles or more each way. All sand down that way stretches from Brackley beach all the way through Stanhope to Tracadie Bay. I used to park at Stanhope parking lot and set out from there, the road leaves the beach there and stays inland a good ways after that.


----------



## scallywag

What's this then?.....Page threeee!
Its just lovely here!....Raining, cold, mud and more mud, wind, cold, freezing cold wind and on the good days the fog half lifts at 2:00pm and comes back at 5:00!
Haaa, the sun burnt country.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all.


----------



## Welder56

Morning! Sitting in the waiting area of the chev dealer. Waiting for the truck to get its free oil change LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been too busy to post, too many things needing immediate attention so no time for waffling!!


----------



## Welder56

I love keeping busy for sure! Hope your not wearing yourself out Jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yup, been so busy I don`t know if I am coming or going....LOL
Was up the lake today, hauled up another load of supplies, extended my floating dock out another 16' , plenty deep now for the newest boat and will make loading and unloading easier.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup, been so busy I don`t know if I am coming or going....LOL
> Was up the lake today, hauled up another load of supplies, extended my floating dock out another 16' , plenty deep now for the newest boat and will make loading and unloading easier.


Jerry got a call from the Personnel Dir of Solomon Fuller Hospital where Ruthann worked. She has Ruthann's checks she said on her desk. Only been 7 weeks since the Hearing! What I can't understand is is what are they doing with her Comp checks? No wonder there's been a hold up! After seeing our State Senator it only took 4 days for some action!


----------



## dancan

Best go pick up them checks so you don't get "The cheques in the mail" story .


----------



## dancan

scallywag said:


> What's this then?.....Page threeee!
> Its just lovely here!....Raining, cold, mud and more mud, wind, cold, freezing cold wind and on the good days the fog half lifts at 2:00pm and comes back at 5:00!
> Haaa, the sun burnt country.



You get any of this down there ???







Condensed , concentrated and hardened fog ....


----------



## scallywag

dancan said:


> Condensed , concentrated and hardened fog ....


 
Thankfully its only snowed here twice in the last 50 years.


----------



## dancan

I can tell you that it is a lot nicer at -10C in full sun than +5C with wind and fog that just sucks all the goodness out of you in a very short period of time and gets right down to the bones .


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Jerry got a call from the Personnel Dir of Solomon Fuller Hospital where Ruthann worked. She has Ruthann's checks she said on her desk. Only been 7 weeks since the Hearing! What I can't understand is is what are they doing with her Comp checks? No wonder there's been a hold up! After seeing our State Senator it only took 4 days for some action!




Good news indeed!! Never ever heard of an employer receiving Worker Comp check before the worker gets it, seems like a strange arrangement. Maybe the senator had some bearing on them getting their azz in gear.


----------



## Welder56

No rain in pei but looked a lot like this for the 4 days. I prefer to stay cooler anyways


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dull skies usually keep the temps down, doesn`t look too crowded there !


----------



## scallywag

11:30pm, Cool and windy, burning my finest Red Gum, Grey Box mix, toasty 22*C in the house.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We may have grey skies at the moment but our temp is a tad over 60F and will rise quickly as the rain and clouds leave. No fire needed today....


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dull skies usually keep the temps down, doesn`t look too crowded there !



It wasn't Jerry!! It was a private beach to the cottages. So pretty well had the beach to ourselves. 

Enjoy that ms440!! Hope it serves the purpose and no issues


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all!!!!


----------



## Icehouse

Hey!!! Rob


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning


----------



## Welder56

Morning all!! It's gonna be a beauty day here


----------



## dancan

Morning all , real dark here now .


----------



## Icehouse

It's really dark here also, but won't be morning for a long time, it's only 9:30 pm.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good news indeed!! Never ever heard of an employer receiving Worker Comp check before the worker gets it, seems like a strange arrangement. Maybe the senator had some bearing on them getting their azz in gear.


Finally got the checks yesterday afternoon by Certified Check! Been a long wait. They'd been on the Personnel Dir. desk for over a month! Senator will hear about it tomorrow!
Off to Salem, NH in a bit. Lot of pressure off!
Have to Thank You my friend for the help when we really needed it!


----------



## scallywag

11:45pm and pizzing rain!


----------



## dancan

It was close to 30C here today so the wife and I high tailed it to the beach 
Spain is that way .







West Coast is that way .






Once we got passed the rocks I found some supper 






It cooled down to 20C after supper so off to the woodpile I went to work off the surf and turf LOL











It was a great day up here with big big skies 
BTW ,,, the 361 Stihl Rocks !!!!!


----------



## scallywag

dancan said:


> the 361 Stihl Rocks


 
The 361's are a great little saw, the only down side to them here is the oil pump out-put is too low for our hard wood, I have one with about five hours on it for that reason. I'll get around to doing the 461 pump up grade on it one day.

[Edit].......I absolutely hate those flipper caps!


----------



## dancan

What size bar are you running , up here you'll mostly see 16" and 18" , with the oiler maxed out it's almost empty after a tank of fuel .


----------



## scallywag

dancan said:


> What size bar are you running , up here you'll mostly see 16" and 18" , with the oiler maxed out it's almost empty after a tank of fuel .


 
Interesting....The 361's came from the dealers here with a 20"bar and 3/8' chain, the saw has no problem at all pulling that combo even in the hardest wood, though when cutting 8-10" dry hard wood you can actually hear the chain is running too dry.


----------



## dancan

Up here ,,16" right from the dealer , I'd like 70cc at 20" .


----------



## Icehouse

scallywag said:


> Interesting....The 361's came from the dealers here with a 20"bar and 3/8' chain, the saw has no problem at all pulling that combo even in the hardest wood, though when cutting 8-10" dry hard wood you can actually hear the chain is running too dry.


The 460 oil pump is the cure all, I have three 361's all with 460 pumps, 28" bar on one of them, works super


----------



## scallywag

dancan said:


> Up here ,,16" right from the dealer


 
I can see how the stock pump would work ok with a 16" bar in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Welder56

Dan nice slideshow!! Big woodpile as well LOL! What beach were you at??

My 044 has a 20" bar and seems to be perfect for what I've used it for.


----------



## scallywag

Have you guys ever seen sparks come off your chain when cutting?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

scallywag said:


> Have you guys ever seen sparks come off your chain when cutting?


Only when it is trying to cut something it shouldn't!


----------



## scallywag

Jimmy in NC said:


> Only when it is trying to cut something it shouldn't!


 
We have a few species here where it's quite common, especially when the trees had twenty plus years to dry. I've been cutting some Grey Box (Eucalyptus macrocarpa)
lately, it's about 10" in diameter and I'm sharpening the chain about every 15 cuts.


----------



## dancan

I've had sparks , trapped metal 
I've had gravel and sand at the stump and some real dirty logs as well .
Colin , take the kids to Grand Dessert on a sunny day , get there as the tide comes up , it makes for real warm water , lots of sand and not crowded


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> I've had sparks , trapped metal
> I've had gravel and sand at the stump and some real dirty logs as well .
> Colin , take the kids to Grand Dessert on a sunny day , get there as the tide comes up , it makes for real warm water , lots of sand and not crowded



BTW , you can see "Secret" beach from there in the distance LOL


----------



## Welder56

Looks like a nice beach Dan! Have it check it out sometime. Went to rainow heaven today with the kids. Was a beautiful morning. Hot enough I didn't mind jumping in LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dry locust will give Ya sparks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Finally got the checks yesterday afternoon by Certified Check! Been a long wait. They'd been on the Personnel Dir. desk for over a month! Senator will hear about it tomorrow!
> Off to Salem, NH in a bit. Lot of pressure off!
> Have to Thank You my friend for the help when we really needed it!



That`s great Bobby, that hospital sounds like it has no hands, left don`t know what the right is doing, both numb!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was well over 30 at the camp this weekend, great time to be working on the roof!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> BTW , you can see "Secret" beach from there in the distance LOL



You need a boat to get to the best beach, but that`s our secret!


----------



## dancan

Dry locust , it's kinda like cutting a cinder block with a skip tooth chain LOL


----------



## scallywag

dancan said:


> Dry locust , it's kinda like cutting a cinder block with a skip tooth chain LOL


 
Is this the Locust you guys speak of ?


----------



## bikemike

Its good fire wood


----------



## cheeves

scallywag said:


> Is this the Locust you guys speak of ?
> View attachment 439311
> 
> 
> View attachment 439312


Yup!


----------



## bikemike

You don't have to be lonely on arboristsite dotcom


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah. Ring locust to kill it. 
Drop it in 2-3 years and the bark falls off and so do most of the small branches.

No green and no waiting!!!


----------



## scallywag

cheeves said:


> Yup!


 
Years ago, before our state government in their wisdom, closed all of our rural rail system, there was a set of stock yards about every 15 to 20 miles along the line, each set of yards had these Locust trees planted in and around them, Its the only place I can recall seeing these trees in Oz...........Regardless, its all gone now, trees, yards, rail, jobs, the lot!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too dang hot to be chainsawin, the humidity is just terrible!!


----------



## Welder56

Agreed!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Camp roof is just bout done, biggest/hardest part done now, only the back slope left to do.


----------



## dancan

Well , I committed to the purchase a a new big saw today ,,, MS241 LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well , I committed to the purchase a a new big saw today ,,, MS241 LOL



Well you always wanted one so good for you.
I made a deal for a new FS56 today from Hertz, not all that bad a price right now.


----------



## dancan

I've got plenty of real good saws Jerry , just never had a new saw LOL


----------



## dancan

As far as pricing , I think that now is the time to buy if needed , inventory is from when our dollar was good , I can see schitt going up in price with new inventory being bought with our low dollar , might not be much on a 4$ item but big on a 40k$ purchase .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting an early start at the camp,


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I've got plenty of real good saws Jerry , just never had a new saw LOL



Nothing wrong at all to want/have a new saw, you use them plenty so having a new one is not like owning a saw that won`t be used, it will.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> As far as pricing , I think that now is the time to buy if needed , inventory is from when our dollar was good , I can see schitt going up in price with new inventory being bought with our low dollar , might not be much on a 4$ item but big on a 40k$ purchase .



Yup, definitely!!


----------



## dancan

You bet , no shelf queen LOL


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> You bet , no shelf queen LOL



Yup gotta use Em!! Fulfill it's chainsaw'n destiny


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You bet , no shelf queen LOL



You still bucking at Randy`s?


----------



## dancan

Yup , trying to LOL
Got plenty to cut , I've got enough to have a GTG as long as it's 16" cookies , even have a few splitters that peoples can run


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to try out my newest MS440 Artic, they are good bucking saws.


----------



## dancan

Let me know when .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going to try cutting the rest of the powerline right of way out today. Have to look at Paul`s house roof first, got a leak over the front entrance foyer, likely around one of the 3 dormers that sit above it.


----------



## dancan

If you didn't get the powerline cut let me know , I've got some 16" maple logs if you want to tune in the 440 .
I did get the mill set up today .







A bit of a learning curve till I can cut efficiently LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got er all cut out Dan, we need to pick up the wood soon as the power corp is about ready to start standing poles.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> If you didn't get the powerline cut let me know , I've got some 16" maple logs if you want to tune in the 440 .
> I did get the mill set up today .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of a learning curve till I can cut efficiently LOL



Mill is looking good! I saved you a couple of good spruce logs today back on the cut. Didn`t run the 440 today, didn`t want to get it dirty but did run the 362 most of the time felling and for some bigger hardwood bucking, very nice smooth saw! The 026 Mighty Mouse did the rest of the duty!!


----------



## dancan

Let me know what the plan is .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Might be wet tomorrow.


----------



## scallywag

dancan said:


> A bit of a learning curve till I can cut efficiently


 
Please post more pics as you work it out, don't see many of these band saw mills here.


----------



## ReggieT

scallywag said:


> Years ago, before our state government in their wisdom, closed all of our rural rail system, there was a set of stock yards about every 15 to 20 miles along the line, each set of yards had these Locust trees planted in and around them, Its the only place I can recall seeing these trees in Oz...........Regardless, its all gone now, trees, yards, rail, jobs, the lot!


I hate to hear stories like that...I've got too many of my own...a lot of the simpler, good things in my region have gone the way of the *Dodo bird...*


----------



## dancan

I'll put up some pics as I go scallywag but I'm just a hack , I've played a bit with a SMG Champion sawmill that belongs to a friend , the log dog system on it is way better than mine so I polly will fab somting up for mine .
It's only 6.5 hp but I'll take this over chainsaw milling LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I'll put up some pics as I go scallywag but I'm just a hack , I've played a bit with a SMG Champion sawmill that belongs to a friend , the log dog system on it is way better than mine so I polly will fab somting up for mine .
> It's only 6.5 hp but I'll take this over chainsaw milling LOL



Cam dogs, best I have seen and worked with so far.


----------



## dancan

Yup .


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> Yup , trying to LOL
> Got plenty to cut , I've got enough to have a GTG as long as it's 16" cookies , even have a few splitters that peoples can run



If you guys are gonna have a gtg let me know  I'll try to make it up haha.

Went up to yogi bear camp ground this weekend. There are some GIANT trees up that way. All through kingston.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> If you didn't get the powerline cut let me know , I've got some 16" maple logs if you want to tune in the 440 .
> I did get the mill set up today .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of a learning curve till I can cut efficiently LOL



A friend had one of those......a bigger one..had an 18 hoss Briggs......he couldn't cut fer chit.....all his lumber resembled lasagna noodles....he whined so hard I said I'd help him a couple days if he, in turn would help me in my mill for like hours......we fussed with that thing for two days....different tensions...tooth set everything I could think of....never got any better.....In the end I believe it was him more than the machine....manual walking feed and he was a large, heavy handed type...couldn't "feel" what the saw was doing....tended to crowd it harder in a knot rather than let it feed at it own rate thus causing deflection of the cutting edge.......you know the type...same guy that will lean on a chainsaw and lug it down way below optimum cutting speed....consistently...no matter the size or power of the saw.....

When you simplify any process the human has to make up the difference with feel and smarts...the learning curve is where the human comes in...machine can't learn so you have to. You'll do fine Danny...... listen to the tone of the motor and the sing of the blade...try to keep it all consistent.......sharp is very important with a band mill and you don't get many feet of lumber between sharpenings....keep your logs clean.....hose em down if you have water nearby that will help a lot too.....

I worked him two days in my mill.....we put up 4200BFT....of nice square, straight lumber...he didn't ask for any more help.....LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

It didn't take more than a couple of passes for me to figure chit out, the saw frame is one that the po made , he made it very well but forgot about a few things such as an adjustable backstop to start ......
He musta been a top Elux engineer .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup , trying to LOL
> Got plenty to cut , I've got enough to have a GTG as long as it's 16" cookies , even have a few splitters that peoples can run



If I get the roof finished this week at the camp I will have more time to run chainsaws soon. I have enough saws to outfit 50 users and still have a spare for everyone....LOL
Who wants to run the 090 with a 72" bar....LOL


----------



## Welder56

LOL! Don't know if I could hold it straight out.... but I'd try LOL! 

That would be a good time! Hope I have the 254 done by then.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It`s a tad nose heavy!!


----------



## Welder56

..... 24" bar on the 044 is a little nose heavy. Can't imagin what 3 times that length would be like on a saw hahaha plus the weight of the 090 on top of that


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> ..... 24" bar on the 044 is a little nose heavy. Can't imagin what 3 times that length would be like on a saw hahaha plus the weight of the 090 on top of that



Kinda heavy, not a limbing saw at all unless you have 36 - 40 " dia limbs.....LOL


----------



## Welder56

I wouldnt think LOL 

Raining good out here! Glad we got back today from camping.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very wet night, hope it clears off over night as I am ready to load up and go early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Welder56 said:


> ..... 24" bar on the 044 is a little nose heavy. Can't imagin what 3 times that length would be like on a saw hahaha plus the weight of the 090 on top of that


Put a 28" Stihl Lite on that 044. Weighs what a 20" and balances great. I got one on my 044/046 Brad ported for me......Oh My.


----------



## scallywag

Well, look at this, sliding down page three quicker than an oil thread.


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> Well, look at this, sliding down page three quicker than an oil thread.


Well I work nights and I'm tired!!!!

And I had soap in my eyes!!!!!


----------



## Welder56

Had a big blob of grease all over my face LOL 

Morning all. Lots of grinding for me today
....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Finally got my camp roof all buttoned up tight, complete new roof on the whole place, first time since 1958.


----------



## Welder56

Good show!! Must feel a little lighter without all the weight on ya!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Big project for one guy, very happy its done now and should be good for many years to come. Now I can take my time and complete the siding.


----------



## Welder56

That's awesome. Good to hear you got er. 

If you need a hand someday let me know


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> That's awesome. Good to hear you got er.
> 
> If you need a hand someday let me know



Only ask for help when its too big for me to move, otherwise I will find a way to get er done myself. Real happy that roof job is over, now rest of summer will be more relaxed.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only ask for help when its too big for me to move, otherwise I will find a way to get er done myself. Real happy that roof job is over, now rest of summer will be more relaxed.



LOL well if you ever need a lift let me know. Im the same way for things I know how to do properly. 

Have a victory beer! Slowly getting the 254 ready for reassembly. Almost have everything to complete


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yup, had a beer! Hope that 254 goes together easily and all the parts work good, should make a fine saw.


----------



## Welder56

From everything I read about it, seems like it will. 



pioneerguy600 said:


> should make a fine saw.



Must have taken alot to say that LOL appreciated tho


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> From everything I read about it, seems like it will.
> 
> 
> 
> Must have taken alot to say that LOL appreciated tho



It will be a fine saw, they were used/abused by a lot of pulp cutters in this province but for the firewood cutters they are a fine saw. The Husky saws in general took a lot of attention to keep them together, all the fasteners had a habit of backing out and getting lost. The mufflers were always falling off or just loosening up and the hot exhaust gasses melted the plastic parts around it, their chainbrakes were troublesome and clunky, the recoil housings were plastic and always had most of the air fins broke or missing. I ran them for production cutting and spent too much time keeping them in good running condition. Worked in a Husky dealership where these saws came back over and over with the same issues. My dolmars and Stihls did not have these issues so I just liked them better for everyday production cutting of either saw logs, pulp or lot clearing. Just good mix, clean the airfilter and keep the chains sharp, all I had to do to keep them working.


----------



## Welder56

Ya I can see it based on the construction of everything. It is quite simple to work on as a plus. But will be interesting to see the difference between the two brands! 

I'm no professional by any means. I love putting them together and doing the odd cut in the woods with a friend of mine. I'm way to anal to run my saws hard and put Em away wet LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is exactly why your 254 will be a fine saw for you, anyone that looks after their tools like you do will get great service from a PRO tool. Not all PRO users are anal about their tools and require a tool that will really take a beating and keep on ticking. You know far too well how some PRO cutters treat their tools, from the 044/440 parts you picked up from outside Oxford...


----------



## Welder56

Hahahaha so true Jerry... it takes me a lot of time to clean those parts. Buddy I got all the husqy stuff was the same way. Everything is brutal. 

But on the plus side I can usually make a good runner out of it all!! 

Try that 440 out yet??


----------



## Welder56

I need an air compressor so I can blow my saws off after use. It would make life easier


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> I need an air compressor so I can blow my saws off after use. It would make life easier



Its a must have, I have 4 of them, one at each location I work or live at, hard to live without one!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Hahahaha so true Jerry... it takes me a lot of time to clean those parts. Buddy I got all the husqy stuff was the same way. Everything is brutal.
> 
> But on the plus side I can usually make a good runner out of it all!!
> 
> Try that 440 out yet??



Not yet, been too busy with other stuff and no big wood yet to try it out in. The 362 works so nice that it gets used the most around here and its still quiet enough to be run close to home.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not yet, been too busy with other stuff and no big wood yet to try it out in. The 362 works so nice that it gets used the most around here and its still quiet enough to be run close to home.



Wow that's awesome you enjoy the 362. It seems like an all around good saw!! Is it nice and smooth? 

I'm gonna have to suck it up and buy a compressor for home. It will come in handy for sure


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 362 is very smooth, that spring AV reminds me of the spring AV on the Huskies. An air compressor, even a small one is a godsend for working on chainsaws, gets a lot of crap out that can`t be easily removed any other way.


----------



## Welder56

That's awesome. Glad it's a good runner. I always worry when I sell sor trade something. LOL 


A package full of 268xp parts arrived today. Package came in and my son threw the box down the stairs...... 

Haven't assessed the damage yet...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> That's awesome. Glad it's a good runner. I always worry when I sell sor trade something. LOL
> 
> 
> A package full of 268xp parts arrived today. Package came in and my son threw the box down the stairs......
> 
> Haven't assessed the damage yet...



I don`t give getting a new to me saw much thought as I can fix anything that might be wrong with it, I always tear them down for a good cleaning and replace whatever is necessary or I think it might need.
That can`t be a good thing, hope there is no damage.


----------



## Welder56

Just tore the box open and had a look at all the parts. No damage... thank god. 

Ya I know! that's why I never mind selling or trading with you Jerry. I never mind tinkering with anything either. Some people arnt like you either though. Some think they can buy something for nothing and think it's suppose to be golden LOL. 

I've had great luck on here and local. Most people have realistic expectations.... and had the odd run in as well haha. 

Recieved a husqy 41 for free today. Haven't looked at it but I really don't want it hahaha to much building to do now


----------



## dancan

Shazzam !!!!







A wolf in sheep's clothing LOL


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> Shazzam !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wolf in sheep's clothing LOL


LOL. Probably could fool some people haha


----------



## scallywag

dancan said:


> A wolf in sheep's clothing LOL


 
Complete with flip caps!..... And spring AVs!


----------



## dancan

Yup , that new Ryobi is awesome and smooth , don't even need a carb screwdriver


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Shazzam !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wolf in sheep's clothing LOL


Fine looking Ryopi Dan.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Welder56 said:


> I need an air compressor so I can blow my saws off after use. It would make life easier


Put in a water Venturi system and it cuts crud a LOT faster.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Put in a water Venturi system and it cuts crud a LOT faster.



2500 lb pressure washer, gets the heavy stuff off quick!


----------



## Welder56

I wondered if the pressure washer would work well. If heard other people using it


----------



## dancan

Careful around the seals and ignition module .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> I wondered if the pressure washer would work well. If heard other people using it



Works good but you can`t let water get into the cylinder. Just bring the piston up near top dead center so it blocks the exhaust port, then give it to er. I drain the water from the muffler after and then start the saw, let it run 5 mins or so to get rid of all excess water, usually blow the airfilter out a


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> 2500 lb pressure washer, gets the heavy stuff off quick!


On the nosey!!!!


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> Careful around the seals and ignition module .





pioneerguy600 said:


> Works good but you can`t let water get into the cylinder. Just bring the piston up near top dead center so it blocks the exhaust port, then give it to er. I drain the water from the muffler after and then start the saw, let it run 5 mins or so to get rid of all excess water, usually blow the airfilter out a



Good tips, thanks! Will be trying out after next use


----------



## pioneerguy600

I only do the exterior of saws or parts like the recoils once removed from the saw. I leave the areas like around the carb or under the E modules for cleaning with less powerful actions like a brush and solvent. Blow out everything with compressed air and the saw will live a much longer life.


----------



## Welder56

Ya I figured to keep it cool around those areas and not go crazy LOL a lot of the dirt ends up around muffler and clutch cover anyways it seems.


----------



## Icehouse

Morning all, going to be cooler today. Not suppose to get over 85°, been 95-98 for the last few days. Have good day


----------



## Welder56

You too man! Been a great day so far. I'm the only person in the welding shop hahaha


----------



## scallywag

Icehouse said:


> Morning all, going to be cooler today.


 
...And a bit warmer here, we reached 15*C today!....Springs on the way!


----------



## Icehouse

We're looking forward to fall


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> We're looking forward to fall



Wether we want it or not. I havn`t had my summer va ca yet!!


----------



## Welder56

Falls the best time of year by far!


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wether we want it or not. I havn`t had my summer va ca yet!!


Best hurry lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Boat piled high with supplies for another scorcher at the camp. Got to get er done!


----------



## Welder56

Get er done!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yup, busy year at the camp but it needed it so it will last another 50 years. Been a long time getting to this point so now I want to drive it home...LOL


----------



## Welder56

Don't blame ya. Once your in that mind set you might as well stay at it


----------



## pioneerguy600

All new vinyl perforated soffit and aluminum fascia going on this weekend.


----------



## Welder56

Nice!! Got my new shed/workshop today! So pumped to set it up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Nice!! Got my new shed/workshop today! So pumped to set it up.



Awesome!! Pre built?


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> All new vinyl perforated soffit and aluminum fascia going on this weekend.


Getting pretty fancy, that modern material might last a while


----------



## scallywag

Another sure sign spring is on the way!..... The first of the Wattles are out in bloom, this ones the Cootamundra Wattle.


----------



## dancan

Sure is slack , page sumthin , not one ......
I ran a tank of mix through the Ryopia 241 , sure is smooth


----------



## dancan

Sure is Skunkavarna in here , page 3 ....


----------



## Welder56

The 241 looks sweet. I'm sure it's a dandy saw

Man been crazy trying to get my shed space built. Gonna be nice to have a big space to use as a workshop.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sure is Skunkavarna in here , page 3 ....





What chew doin' with a good saw???? 630 will spoil you on Stihls you know........so much smoother.....way better handling.......about exact same power as an OH 34 Super or OH 36 Pro...........and so much easier to work on if need be ...............U havin' the "Change of life"????.........night sweats????......


----------



## Welder56

I must say I do like working on the husqys...  "what's happening to me"


----------



## Welder56

I didn't think you would own a jonsered Dan..... tell me what's going on in your life *Dr.Phil voice*


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> I must say I do like working on the husqys...  "what's happening to me"



I noticed a big change in ya when we last met for me getting the 440 Artic. You used to drink yer coffee from the top of the cup, what happened??.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Camp got a good bit of work done on it the last 3 days, hope to get the complete outside done over this year, have a whole new exterior on er and all watertight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> What chew doin' with a good saw???? 630 will spoil you on Stihls you know........so much smoother.....way better handling.......about exact same power as an OH 34 Super or OH 36 Pro...........and so much easier to work on if need be ...............U havin' the "Change of life"????.........night sweats????......



I can`t quite like that post, I have the ident saw in a 670 Champ that I built myself part fer part. Durn thing cuts like the proverbial ,raped ape but I just can`t bring myself to use it, just too much vibration no matter what chain I use on it. It woul;d be another camp saw but I don`t have another camp....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Getting pretty fancy, that modern material might last a while



Well you know the materials on that camp date back to 1958 except the roof was put on in 1968 so they lasted a good while, if the new stuff I put on it lasts that long I will be long gone by then.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Another sure sign spring is on the way!..... The first of the Wattles are out in bloom, this ones the Cootamundra Wattle.
> View attachment 441264
> 
> 
> View attachment 441265



They are really colorful, my wife would love a few in the front yard.....LOL
I won`t let her see these picts...LOL


----------



## Welder56

That's great you got lots done at the camp. 

Last time we met at timmies I drank that coffee with the lid upside down.... (dry joke, referring to the exposed husqy clutch vs the better stihl way..... that's not funny is it hahaha)


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are really colorful, my wife would love a few in the front yard.....LOL
> I won`t let her see these picts...LOL


 
Seeds can be purchased from ebay US, one seller states the tree grows to 30'!.......More like 12'-15'.


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Seeds can be purchased from ebay US, one seller states the tree grows to 30'!.......More like 12'-15'.



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! ,don`t let my wife know that!!!!!!!.LOL


----------



## Welder56

They find out... oh do they ever find out. 

Got my work bench and shelves all built in my shed. Need a few more 2 X 4s to finish. Here it is without all my stuff in it 




When I was Cleaning all my tools up I grabbed the miter saw (didn't lock the handle), it slid back with steam and smacked me right In the middle finger. Something jumped up and bit me LOL just a flesh wound but man If it was my saw it might have got thrown across the yard


----------



## dancan

Yup , I own 2 running Jonsered saws , no Jonsereds , 67$ 50cents invested in them , the other one is a 2171wh .
I bought a used 034s ,100$ , put about 100 tanks through it , needs nothing , the saw that I've run the longest is a used ms361 , it was a pulpwood saw , bought it years ago for 225$ , I've spent about 125$ when I bought it in parts , run hundreds of tanks through it clearing houselots with it and still use it blocking up firewood with it .
I bought the 2171wh used , 67.50 , low hour , minty condition , needed the oiler fixed , about 5 tanks later I needed a front mount , another 5 tanks a handle bar mount broke , another 5 tanks it needs the oiler fixed ,,,, but ,,,, it runs great .....
Good thing them Huckseredskeeez are easy to work on ...
I've got a 266xp at the shop , got it with boxes of parts , 50$ for the lot , runs fine , a bunch of hose clamps ganged together to hold the muffler on ....
Never had to buy a flippy cap .
Them Mighty Mice sure have taken a beating , all used 50$ saws , polly seen a hunret+ cord of firewood and a hunret+ miles of travel , never had to go back for warrantee work on the guarantee for ever warrantee LOL


----------



## Welder56

LOL Dan! Thats pretty impressive. Stihls seem pretty dependable for sure. I havent ran 100 tanks through my saw too know the difference 

Wanna sell that 266? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> They find out... oh do they ever find out.
> 
> Got my work bench and shelves all built in my shed. Need a few more 2 X 4s to finish. Here it is without all my stuff in it
> 
> View attachment 441857
> 
> 
> When I was Cleaning all my tools up I grabbed the miter saw (didn't lock the handle), it slid back with steam and smacked me right In the middle finger. Something jumped up and bit me LOL just a flesh wound but man If it was my saw it might have got thrown across the yard
> 
> View attachment 441858



Shed is coming along very nice. Keep that cut clean and closed tight, don`t get dirt in it at all, never know what type of chit you may get these days in just a little cut.


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! ,don`t let my wife know that!!!!!!!.LOL


 
Hmm, now let me see......

Dear Mr's Pioneerguy600,
Please find enclosed your free pack of 1000 dinky di Aussie Wattle Tree seeds, we shall forward an email to Mr Pioneerguy600 shortly, outlining all aspects of planting , maintenance and care of said seeds.

With Compliments,
Bush Ranger Seed Supplies.
.


----------



## dancan

Colin , the 266 is yours , no returns LOL


----------



## Welder56

Thanks man. Ya its in a bad spot right on the bend of my finger LOL but always good to take care of wounds. Flesh eating disease would suck.


Haha sweet Dan. Let me know where and when you want me to pick it up. I'll be there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Thanks man. Ya its in a bad spot right on the bend of my finger LOL but always good to take care of wounds. Flesh eating disease would suck.
> 
> 
> Haha sweet Dan. Let me know where and when you want me to pick it up. I'll be there.



Yep, keep that cut clean FED is still around.
You realize we will have to get you a coffee cup with a trap door in it now!!....LOL


----------



## cheeves

Morning Folks! Been awhile...... hot lately down here on the coast. But water's been nice! Waiting for this heat to leave so I can finish up my firewood. 
You all take care! 
Robin you going to make Lee's GTG?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to hear from you Bobby, play it safe with that heat wave,take it easy cause that heat will be over soon and wood will still be there.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, keep that cut clean FED is still around.
> You realize we will have to get you a coffee cup with a trap door in it now!!....LOL




Hahahahaha is it a big fall if I fall into the trap door?? LOL


----------



## Welder56

I love any of the projects. I would rather one be a turd and I could turn it around into a beauty. 


I have to stop buying project saws tho... Holy **** it's getting outta control. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Morning Folks! Been awhile...... hot lately down here on the coast. But water's been nice! Waiting for this heat to leave so I can finish up my firewood.
> You all take care!
> Robin you going to make Lee's GTG?





I'm gonna try.....but not positive....work may interfere...got a lot going on this fall.....


----------



## Welder56

Evening bump!

Doctors appointment for the crohns went good today. Getting prepped for all the tests LOL

Been thinking of that 266 all day! Even while I was gauging all day LOL. CAD is taking over my body


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Hahahahaha is it a big fall if I fall into the trap door?? LOL



Not so bad but the cofee is rather sticky!!..


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not so bad but the cofee is rather sticky!!..



LOL yup. Admiral akbar from star wars says... "IT'S A TRAP!"


----------



## pioneerguy600

Fog real thick here this morning, need radar to find the highway and a compass to tell which way to head out.


----------



## Welder56

Holy I guess. Fog is 'tick' today


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fog real thick here this morning, need radar to find the highway and a compass to tell which way to head out.


Smoke so thick tourists are using GPS to find their way around, the fires in the PNW are at the critical stage. No people to put on the fire, talk of having Aussie fire crews come here, hope so soon


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Smoke so thick tourists are using GPS to find their way around, the fires in the PNW are at the critical stage. No people to put on the fire, talk of having Aussie fire crews come here, hope so soon



Seems the whole West coast is on fire!! I wouldn`t want to be fighting fire out there for no amount of money. I have done several stints on this coast when I was younger, its the hottest /dirtiest work I ever done and did I mention dangerous!! They need more aerial dousing power now more than ever. I havn`t heard of them using the big Martins but they sure could use a couple hundred this year.


----------



## Icehouse

This is one of the planes they're using here not sure but it looks like a DC8, very impressive




Could sure use a lot more


----------



## dancan

Stay Safe !!!
Colin , get my number from Jerry when you talk to him or I'll send a pm if needed , saw and stuff is yours , no returns LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> This is one of the planes they're using here not sure but it looks like a DC8, very impressive
> 
> View attachment 442190
> 
> 
> Could sure use a lot more



Likely an MD 80 or MD 90 due to the two engines near the tail and the ,strakes under the cockpit.


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> Likely an MD 80 or MD 90 due to the two engines near the tail and the ,strakes under the cockpit.


I'm not much on airplanes but those two engines that far back made me think that. Just wish they had many more


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> I'm not much on airplanes but those two engines that far back made me think that. Just wish they had many more



Yeah the DC8 has the four engines on the wings, they have a long cruise range and could likely lift a good load, don`t remember ever seeing one used as a tanker. The DC 9 has the two engines at the rear of the fuselage but they don`t have strakes on the forward fuselage, not that they couldn`t be added if necessary.


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah the DC8 has the four engines on the wings, they have a long cruise range and could likely lift a good load, don`t remember ever seeing one used as a tanker. The DC 9 has the two engines at the rear of the fuselage but they don`t have strakes on the forward fuselage, not that they couldn`t be added if necessary.


DC 9 must be what I was thinking of, I flew in one from Spokane to Detroit only time I had an opportunity to see one.

We've had three or four of these working out in front of house on the lake Sound like a lot of horsepower.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> DC 9 must be what I was thinking of, I flew in one from Spokane to Detroit only time I had an opportunity to see one.
> 
> We've had three or four of these working out in front of house on the lake Sound like a lot of horsepower.
> 
> View attachment 442222



Lots of room between the prop and the windshield for a good sized powerplant, reminds me of a P51.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> DC 9 must be what I was thinking of, I flew in one from Spokane to Detroit only time I had an opportunity to see one.
> 
> We've had three or four of these working out in front of house on the lake Sound like a lot of horsepower.
> 
> View attachment 442222


MD also stretched a lot of the 8,9,10 series. The DC8 they added 440" to the length.


----------



## Welder56

Love planes. I've grown up with planes and gliders almost my whole childhood. Dad and my grandad are both pilots. They own 4 planes between the 2 of Em now. LOL
Here's one of Em



Dad flys for air jazz currently

Dan pm sending


----------



## Stihl 041S

Welder56 said:


> Love planes. I've grown up with planes and gliders almost my whole childhood. Dad and my grandad are both pilots. They own 4 planes between the 2 of Em now. LOL
> Here's one of Em
> View attachment 442267
> 
> 
> Dad flys for air jazz currently
> 
> Dan pm sending


Very cool!!!!


----------



## Icehouse

Those old biplanes are really a interesting plane, like to watch them at air shows


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lots of room between the prop and the windshield for a good sized powerplant,


 
One of these perhaps?


----------



## Welder56

LOL that's gigantic. There's an old Yak at the hanger where my grandad is. Bloody engine is MASSIVE


----------



## scallywag

Welder56 said:


> that's gigantic.


 
There's a guy near me that fitted one of these Merlin V12's into a 1955 Chev!

Do a google search for merlin v12 55 chevy start up.


----------



## Welder56

Jesus...... that must be a hot rod. 

I've watched several videos of the merlin. Sounds soo good


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> One of these perhaps?
> 
> View attachment 442289



The venerable Merlin, what a sound when one goes into a dive along with the whistle from a 51 it struck fear into anyone in its path during the WWII campaign, those things could flat outmanouver and outpower most anything of its time. Good ole long gone pilot friend of mine kept his til his passing, was a Marine pilot and that thing was fast for a prop plane, well over 450 mph and could be pushed close to 500 with some mods.


----------



## scallywag

Welder56 said:


> Jesus...... that must be a hot rod.


 
The car has a lot of trouble keep a windscreen in it, the torque of the Merlin tends to twist the entire vehicle that much it cracks the screen!


----------



## Welder56

Hahaha I was gonna say. Must be a beast..

Yup Jerry I think the sound of most of those planes in WWII would have been pretty scary if the enemy was flying overy your city... it was a scare tactic to have whistles on bombs and stuff wasn't it?? 

I've met a few WWII pilots and they were hardened for sure. Those were the times I think


----------



## scallywag

Here's one for the Mustang enthusiasts (not a very good pic I know) but this ones quite rare, note the two bulges in the engine cowl above the exhausts, its powered by a Rolls Royce Griffon v12 of 37 litres capacity.


----------



## Welder56

Nice. Looks Purdy. Needs lots of coin to own one

Here's a link to an article that was written about my dad and grandad

http://www.escarpmentmagazine.ca/flipzine/2011-fall/files/assets/seo/page15.html

Theres two pages in the article. That's the first


----------



## Welder56

Edit... there's 3 pages. Page 18 is the last


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Nice. Looks Purdy. Needs lots of coin to own one
> 
> Here's a link to an article that was written about my dad and grandad
> 
> http://www.escarpmentmagazine.ca/flipzine/2011-fall/files/assets/seo/page15.html
> 
> Theres two pages in the article. That's the first



Sweet!!


Welder56 said:


> Hahaha I was gonna say. Must be a beast..
> 
> Yup Jerry I think the sound of most of those planes in WWII would have been pretty scary if the enemy was flying overy your city... it was a scare tactic to have whistles on bombs and stuff wasn't it??
> 
> I've met a few WWII pilots and they were hardened for sure. Those were the times I think



I was lucky,maybe, to meet and spend time with quite a number of them in the late fifties and all through the 60`s, then they started being fewer of them. Listened by the hour of stories re told many times of valor and hardship they went through. Spent a few bad years with a couple as their nightmares became worse and neither alcohol or drugs could chase the demons from them. Upon their passing I could find solace in that they were finally at peace!


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sweet!!
> 
> 
> I was lucky,maybe, to meet and spend time with quite a number of them in the late fifties and all through the 60`s, then they started being fewer of them. Listened by the hour of stories re told many times of valor and hardship they went through. Spent a few bad years with a couple as their nightmares became worse and neither alcohol or drugs could chase the demons from them. Upon their passing I could find solace in that they were finally at peace!



Ya I can only imagine what they went through Jerry. I know my great grandad didn't tell too many stories. A lot of people don't realize how good we have it in comparison. Those people who fought had too re-live what happened almost everyday of there lives.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Ya I can only imagine what they went through Jerry. I know my great grandad didn't tell too many stories. A lot of people don't realize how good we have it in comparison. Those people who fought had too re-live what happened almost everyday of there lives.



It took quite a few years, many backwood fishing trips and sitting up all night long , playing cards n drinking before they started opening up. Early on emotions often got the better of them, eyes would cloud up, tears ran freely when lost pals were the subject. Slowly,trip after trip and after the remembrance salute to fallen comrades was swilled more and more details were revealed to what they did, what they experienced and saw through their eyes. No matter how bad we have had it since the war we couldn`t come close to experiencing the horrors they went through and were expected to come home and go on about their lives like nothing traumatic had happened to them.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> It took quite a few years, many backwood fishing trips and sitting up all night long , playing cards n drinking before they started opening up. Early on emotions often got the better of them, eyes would cloud up, tears ran freely when lost pals were the subject. Slowly,trip after trip and after the remembrance salute to fallen comrades was swilled more and more details were revealed to what they did, what they experienced and saw through their eyes. No matter how bad we have had it since the war we couldn`t come close to experiencing the horrors they went through and were expected to come home and go on about their lives like nothing traumatic had happened to them.



Wow. It be tough listening to a gut wrenching story like that. 

Its only gonna be worse in the future for remembering what those individuals did for our country as the a lot of the young generation will not have the privalidge of hearing stories first hand from the vets. 

I try to be thankful everyday for what I have because of what they did.


----------



## Welder56

Calling for thunderstorms tonight into tomorrow. Let's see if we can get a show


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Wow. It be tough listening to a gut wrenching story like that.
> 
> Its only gonna be worse in the future for remembering what those individuals did for our country as the a lot of the young generation will not have the privalidge of hearing stories first hand from the vets.
> 
> I try to be thankful everyday for what I have because of what they did.



Hence the words I heard most often, Lest we forget!!


----------



## Welder56

So true!


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lest we forget!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> View attachment 442391


A French train from Amsterdam was hijacked by a Moroccan, who didn't realize there were Merican Soldiers on board. 

Azz Whoopin ensued. 

Warms the heart.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> So true!



They are all gone now and I must say I miss them. What they told me will stay with me forever.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are all gone now and I must say I miss them. What they told me will stay with me forever.



I would say Jerry. I remember every war story that was told to me in person as well. My step great grandfather was in the Czech army when nazis invaded. 

I have a bronze star (battle of britan colors) that was my grandads... which I believe came from his dad that was in the Navy.


----------



## dancan

!!!!!!!!!!!! Page 2 bump !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Page II Bump...again.......hot and muggy.....everything is dripping....glad I don't have to run a saw in this soup....or my sawmill for that matter!!!


----------



## Welder56

It's been the same here. Sun hasn't showed itself all day but holy it's muggy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a lot more reasonable out on the island, grass had grown a whole lot since we last cut it. Had two helpers with me and we had er done in a couple of hours, two tanks of fuel through the push mower and a full tank each through the twin line whipper snippers.


----------



## Welder56

Got er done that's the main thing!! Got the 254 case halfs apart and everything stripped. Needs a good cleaning and then it's time to replace the bearings. Pretty anxious of not doing it right 

I'm gonna give er hell though haha read the manual way too many times


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, she is now ready for the big party. The guys are on their own from here on in, I am not attending this year so they have to shoulder a lot of responsibility.


----------



## Welder56

Haha well I hope they show some respect for ya and make sure everything is great when it's all said and done


----------



## pioneerguy600

They will do their best, they did ok back in 2012 when I went to Burning Man .


----------



## Welder56

Haha good. So theirs been another time LOL. 

Fog rolled in hard here! Hardly see across the street.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ya, they winged it on their own and made it through ok, first thing I heard when I got back from BM was them lament, the Steeroast wasn`t as good or the same as when I am there.....LOL
Fog was chasing us all the way in from the island, when we left I could see the wharf but by the time we got to the wharf I couldn`t see more than a hundred yards or so in any direction.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun has made its way through the clouds n fog, things are drying up out there so maybe a good time to get out and find something to do.


----------



## Welder56

Always something to do eh??


----------



## dancan

I had the Ryobia out for a drive Sunday 
There was plenty of water .






And leaners


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was up there tonight, all I came back with was a bucket of blueberries and a few mosquito bites...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Always something to do eh??



Did a couple more adjustments to the boat trailer the Starfish sits on, moved the boat back 4" and that allowed me to move the winch tower n bracket back , gives me an extra space between the tailgate when its down and the winch mount plate, now has 4+ " between them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I had the Ryobia out for a drive Sunday
> There was plenty of water .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leaners



Think I seen them somewhere before,...


----------



## Welder56

Taaa da!


----------



## pioneerguy600

New bearings n crank installed?


----------



## Welder56

Got er together! Gonna come together a little quicker now!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks good, clear sailing from here on in.


----------



## Welder56

Ya looking forward to seeing all the parts on the saw LOL. Been hanging around for ever.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have saws needing completion that have been with me for 30 years or more, may or may not ever get around to completing them all but they are not going any where....LOL


----------



## Welder56

Lol I'm sure of it. I don't have a ton of space so only spare parts for my saws are safe to stay with me haha.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have dragged saws that we had back on the farm when I was pre school and all of the saws my family`s owned since, I have them all and most of them run just fine, still have a few old Homies that need some work but they are of the XL12 and Super XL family, have a few of them already running.


----------



## Welder56

Nice! That's a lot of saws. LOL I seriously wouldn't be able to keep em all. Need a storage unit anyways. Haha


----------



## Welder56

Bad night at the office. Drove the seal a little to far. Seems I'm into the bearing now as the cranks pretty tight..... dohhh. Lesson learned


----------



## Welder56

page 2 bump. Rainy day forcasted. 

Got the seal back out successfully! everything still feels great....


----------



## Welder56

Got a new seal at mcfarlands! They had 1 in stock. Installed proper this time. Time to build the rest of it now....


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s where I used to get all the Husky parts I needed, havn`t been back there in a good many years !


----------



## Welder56

They have a huge shop now. Buddy of mine got a piston ring (husqy 55) had it in stock too. Was impressed, especially since I was gonna wait 1-2 weeks on the shipping of an crank seal...


----------



## bikemike

stupidity at its finest. Poor German engineering gone good, 25cc 26mph average mpg unknown but it goes till its empty


----------



## bikemike

stupidity at its finest. Poor German engineering gone good, 25cc 26mph average mpg unknown but it goes till its empty


----------



## Welder56

Page 3 bump!!!??!?!


Progress


----------



## dancan

It's starting to shape up Colin 

I ran the Ryopia today , man that saw is smooth .


----------



## Welder56

Got some nice saws there Dan!!


----------



## Icehouse

Morning all, pg 2 but still alive and kicking. Our fire evacuation readiness level was raised to levels 2 and 3 late yesterday, not good but we do have a 90% chance of rain today and the wind has all but stopped, hopefully things will get better. Still have plenty of smoke but the rain should knock that down. Have a good restful Sunday


----------



## Welder56

Stay safe man!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Page 3 bump!!!??!?!
> 
> 
> Progress
> 
> View attachment 443917
> View attachment 443918



Looks good Colin!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It's starting to shape up Colin
> 
> I ran the Ryopia today , man that saw is smooth .
> 
> View attachment 444016




Nice load of wood Dan!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Morning all, pg 2 but still alive and kicking. Our fire evacuation readiness level was raised to levels 2 and 3 late yesterday, not good but we do have a 90% chance of rain today and the wind has all but stopped, hopefully things will get better. Still have plenty of smoke but the rain should knock that down. Have a good restful Sunday



Hope it spares you any harm, fire sure is scary stuff and its totally unpredictable.


----------



## dancan

Just a some dead standing Jerry , you want to see the big blow down and dead standing hardwood I found behind the pit , I sure hope it's Paul's LOL


----------



## dancan

20" and up stuff 
Pretty sure we'll have to make a trail to get to that line of dead hardwoods we saw when we were picking blueberries .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 20" and up stuff
> Pretty sure we'll have to make a trail to get to that line of dead hardwoods we saw when we were picking blueberries .





dancan said:


> 20" and up stuff
> Pretty sure we'll have to make a trail to get to that line of dead hardwoods we saw when we were picking blueberries .




Most likely on Paul, hauling road most likely, they are in a good ways!


----------



## dancan

Well then , I think we're gonna be set for a couple of years worth of wood , just gonna haveta work for it LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Work for wood, seems like the best way to get some!


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope it spares you any harm, fire sure is scary stuff and its totally unpredictable.


We had a lot of rain and hail yesterday, knocked the fire down good, didn't put it out but now the crews can get close to it. Fire won't be safe until it snows, but all the area was reduced to a level 1 evacuation notice. Just to keep folks looking up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rain n snow is welcome when fires are raging, we were lucky this year that its been so wet.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Bump


----------



## Welder56

Husqy, stihl, or other... what's your preference? 

I personally like both. They both have plus and minus' as far as build standpoints. I personally like how my husqy feels in my hands. It's comfortable


----------



## pioneerguy600

You know where I stand with Husky so its Stihl and Dolmar for me for real wood cutting duties. I can work on or build any make of saw and find them all very easy to figure out,simple machines they be!


----------



## Welder56

For sure. I don't have any comparable expierence with husqy for cutting. I know the stihls work good! I will find out soon enough! 

Figured it's a fight thread. Might as well ask the questions


----------



## bikemike

The new used dog


----------



## dancan

Stihl cut wood page 2 BUMP !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not a bad day, temp sure was nice along with the clear sky, fall weather is right around the corner.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not a bad day, temp sure was nice along with the clear sky, fall weather is right around the corner.



Low 90's 'Merican here yesterday...high humidity......poor.....probably headed your way Jerry......felt a bit like fall before that.....but yesterday...not so much...


Low 80's forecast for today......63 right now...100% humidity....dew point 63.........not bad if you don't move......Howevah I gotts work to do.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Low 90's 'Merican here yesterday...high humidity......poor.....probably headed your way Jerry......felt a bit like fall before that.....but yesterday...not so much...
> 
> 
> Low 80's forecast for today......63 right now...100% humidity....dew point 63.........not bad if you don't move......Howevah I gotts work to do.....



Likely see that humidity here again today, yesterday was first day the humidity had been very low and temp was a reasonable 68 -70 F


----------



## bikemike

Foggy humid and 70. This was a short summer


----------



## pioneerguy600

Humidity very bad right now, second change of clothes so far today, shirts get soaked in less than an hour, can`t wait til this stuff blows away!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Humidity very bad right now, second change of clothes so far today, shirts get soaked in less than an hour, can`t wait til this stuff blows away!!




Gonna be a bit.......supposed to get a little better the next couple days......then another heat wave mid week next. Long range forecast calling for much warmer than normal temps all along the eastern seaboard the whole month of Sept.....on my third tee shirt so far today......done work.......


----------



## dancan

A 5S page 2 bump with a baley and hops sandwich 







Brought to you by the letter S


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Gonna be a bit.......supposed to get a little better the next couple days......then another heat wave mid week next. Long range forecast calling for much warmer than normal temps all along the eastern seaboard the whole month of Sept.....on my third tee shirt so far today......done work.......



Today was a 6 shirt day, took 5 showers with the changes, hell of a day right there!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> A 5S page 2 bump with a baley and hops sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought to you by the letter S



That snow actually looks inviting, I know that`s all wrong but it does...LOL


----------



## dor-moor hands

I will take snow over all this rain we have been getting. It is going to be a miserable fall if it doesn't start drying out soon.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!! "They call my home the land of snow".............The Band......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!! "They call my home the land of snow".............The Band......



The Great White North!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Great White North!!




Yep....we've discussed this before.....I'm only about 28 miles south of you.....by latitude........things can be very close, weatherwise.....and then not...depending.....sometimes we get what comes up the eastern seaboard and it goes up the Fundy and out over PEI........sometimes it goes off shore and misses us completely and you guys get slammed........OH the cone of uncertainty........LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

My first memory of the place called,..Maine!

http://www.virtualtruckroute.com/music_lyrics_atombstoneeverymile.html


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> My first memory of the place called,..Maine!
> 
> http://www.virtualtruckroute.com/music_lyrics_atombstoneeverymile.html




LOL!! Yep I been up and down RT 11 in Feb.........I think there's a space there of 127 miles where you never see a house or telephone pole......nevah gets above 10 below in the heat of the day'.......you fail...it probably won't end well for you......unless you are well prepared.......even then.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Yep I been up and down RT 11 in Feb.........I think there's a space there of 127 miles where you never see a house or telephone pole......nevah gets above 10 below in the heat of the day'.......you fail...it probably won't end well for you......unless you are well prepared.......even then.........



Fairly remote then! I have been on stretches of road like that, some were 300 or so klms with no sign of habitation or humanity.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fairly remote then! I have been on stretches of road like that, some were 300 or so klms with no sign of habitation or humanity.




Yep...actually rt 11 is not the legendary "Haynesville Woods" road...though it does run more or less parallel to it...it runs up through Millinocket all the way up to Frenchville/Ft. Kent.....rt 2A is the "Haynesville" road......and runs from Houlton on down through the "Woods" to Macwahoc........it's said to be a "haunted" road.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got back from the lake tonight, its looking a lot better now, all the outer skin is now replaced..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep...actually rt 11 is not the legendary "Haynesville Woods" road...though it does run more or less parallel to it...it runs up through Millinocket all the way up to Frenchville/Ft. Kent.....rt 2A is the "Haynesville" road......and runs from Houlton on down through the "Woods" to Macwahoc........it's said to be a "haunted" road.......



I would like to drive it someday, seems like I have some kind of a relationship with it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

First smoke up the new shiny chimney,




,

New siding on all four sides,












Shot from out front,


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> First smoke up the new shiny chimney,


 
Looks good!.....Private lake?


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Looks good!.....Private lake?



No, its one of our larger lakes in this province, it takes me about 15 = 16 mins to get from the launch to my cabin, about 30 mins to run the whole length of the navigable part, about 12 miles long from headwater to the ocean.


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> No, its one of our larger lakes in this province, it takes me about 15 = 16 mins to get from the launch to my cabin, about 30 mins to run the whole length of the navigable part, about 12 miles long from headwater to the ocean.


 
Sounds like a fisher mans paradise!...Is it a natural lake?


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Sounds like a fisher mans paradise!...Is it a natural lake?



Yes, its natural and quite deep, some spots are 120' with 90 being the average, plenty of big fish swimming around in it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This is what I see from my deck looking across the lake,


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is what I see from my deck looking across the lake,


 
Very kind of you Jerry for fixing the Cabin up!.....I'll enjoy that view form the deck.


----------



## Cantdog

Camp looks good Jerry....view looks good too!! Just got back from my camp on the island yesterday......didn't see much fresh water 'cept in the well.....was good to get away for a few days with nothing to do......temp was perfect, weather great.....boat performed perfectly...got 10 hrs on the new drive unit.....gotta drain the lube and replace.....book says it broken in now....


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Very kind of you Jerry for fixing the Cabin up!.....I'll enjoy that view form the deck.



Fixing it up has been on my mind since 1995 when I bought it out from my mother and father. I began hauling materials up there from that time onward just waiting for the time to become available to get it done. Still plenty to do though, the only other cabin I can see from my place will be removed soon, it has been bought out by our provincial government and will be allowed to go back to nature after the cabin is removed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Camp looks good Jerry....view looks good too!! Just got back from my camp on the island yesterday......didn't see much fresh water 'cept in the well.....was good to get away for a few days with nothing to do......temp was perfect, weather great.....boat performed perfectly...got 10 hrs on the new drive unit.....gotta drain the lube and replace.....book says it broken in now....



It`s looking up and now the interior will get some attention. Glad you had a good trip out there and the boat worked well for you. Boats are a money pit but ya can`t go far on the water without one.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It`s looking up and now the interior will get some attention. Glad you had a good trip out there and the boat worked well for you. Boats are a money pit but ya can`t go far on the water without one.




Yep they sure can be...the Seaway has come a long way the last couple years but stihl cosmetic/woodwork to do...can't make it to shiny or then I can't use it............just the word is an acronym........ B. O. A. T......stands for "Break Out Another Thousand"...lol!! Wouldn't be half so funny if it wasn't true........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep they sure can be...the Seaway has come a long way the last couple years but stihl cosmetic/woodwork to do...can't make it to shiny or then I can't use it............just the word is an acronym........ B. O. A. T......stands for "Break Out Another Thousand"...lol!! Wouldn't be half so funny if it wasn't true........




You got that right, and then there are dem trailers, nearly as bad when, tires, rims, axles, bearings, brake shoes n springs, brake lines n surge cylinder along with backing plates, springs n hangers all going downhill from the day they are first used.....LOL

I flush mine after every use in salt water but am on the 3 rd axle , 2 nd set of springs n hangers, all galvanized before install but still that ole salt gets em.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You got that right, and then there are dem trailers, nearly as bad when, tires, rims, axles, bearings, brake shoes n springs, brake lines n surge cylinder along with backing plates, springs n hangers all going downhill from the day they are first used.....LOL
> 
> I flush mine after every use in salt water but am on the 3 rd axle , 2 nd set of springs n hangers, all galvanized before install but still that ole salt gets em.



Yeah there's that too........I was planning to go with new front and rear galv. hubs with oil bath bearings alum calipers and SS disc brakes with new surge set up this fall......but......now........looks like my roof is going to take priority.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah there's that too........I was planning to go with new front and rear galv. hubs with oil bath bearings alum calipers and SS disc brakes with new surge set up this fall......but......now........looks like my roof is going to take priority.....



Yep,...roof is most important of all, can`t let that go too long!


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is what I see from my deck looking across the lake,




Million dollar view there Jerry! Grandad would say waters flatter Than piss on a plate


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Million dollar view there Jerry! Grandad would say waters flatter Than piss on a plate



I get some awesome days there, water like glass and reflections of the sky so true you don`t know where the sky stops and the water begins. Very soon I won`t be able to see another cabin from my deck but I get to see that lake in all its glory, fall colors are brilliant up there.


----------



## Welder56

Could only imagin what that looks like in the fall man. What a beauty view. 

Hoping one day I have a spot like that. Its a dream of mine


----------



## pioneerguy600

Colin,...this is one of my favorite photo`s I have taken at the camp,


----------



## Welder56

Lol just like a mirror Jerry!

I love when I go fishing and the lake looks that beautiful


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looking down the lake from my place,






Not quite as nice a day as the others I posted but I will take it....LOL


----------



## Welder56

That's a you suck kinda picture. 

That's awesome you have such a great retreat


----------



## Welder56

Many people would love too have that in their back yard LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Could only imagin what that looks like in the fall man. What a beauty view.
> 
> Hoping one day I have a spot like that. Its a dream of mine



Hope you find that spot Colin, sure glad my dad kept this place til it became mine, I was 4 years old when he built the back section, I built on the front section when I was 14 - 15 years old.


----------



## Welder56

I do too Jerry! Gonna take some patients. I dought I will ever have that so close to me like that is too you. 

But hoping to find a good woodlot someday that I can make a great cottage/camp.


----------



## Welder56

Some great history in your family then Jerry. It makes it that much more special to have something in the family like that


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Some great history in your family then Jerry. It makes it that much more special to have something in the family like that



The lot where my camp is now has had a camp on it since the early 1800`s, my great grandfather, grandfather, my dad and now I have that place, been in the family a while now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> I do too Jerry! Gonna take some patients. I dought I will ever have that so close to me like that is too you.
> 
> But hoping to find a good woodlot someday that I can make a great cottage/camp.



There is nothing quite as nice as a cottage /cabin on a lake but its getting fairly expensive to find one now. Latest one sold on this lake for $70,000 just last week.


----------



## Welder56

Nice!! I love that lake. 

That's really not a bad price. I would consider something for a price like that


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Nice!! I love that lake.
> 
> That's really not a bad price. I would consider something for a price like that



Well worth it as the lots avaliable on that lake are very limited. There will be about 10 more lots come up for sale in the future and a cottage now n then when the owners get too old to go any more.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is nothing quite as nice as a cottage /cabin on a lake but its getting fairly expensive to find one now. Latest one sold on this lake for $70,000 just last week.



Not on a lake but on the ocean, but same as my camp......land has been in the family and inhabited since 1837.......was 103 acres.......now 1/4 acre with 168' shore front.....rest is National Park......when rebuilding the back bedroom of my camp found writings/names/dates and a gaff rig sail plan plotted and drawn out on the boards......earliest date was Feb 12 1892....I am merely the current steward...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Not on a lake but on the ocean, but same as my camp......land has been in the family and inhabited since 1837.......was 103 acres.......now 1/4 acre with 168' shore front.....rest is National Park......when rebuilding the back bedroom of my camp found writings/names/dates and a gaff rig sail plan plotted and drawn out on the boards......earliest date was Feb 12 1892....I am merely the current steward...



From what I have heard and gathered from my folks and others our camp lot was a very early one, setup for moose hunting and the supply.main line camp for a fairly extensive trap line. Of course a very good spot for stocking up on trout and salmon as well. Three previous log camps stood there until each one rotted down and another was built beside it, was a ton of old logs n junk to get rid of before we built the current camp. I was 4 going on 5 when this one got built so its history only goes back as far as I can remember, still many good trips and times spent there over the years, hope a few more before I go under sod.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> From what I have heard and gathered from my folks and others our camp lot was a very early one, setup for moose hunting and the supply.main line camp for a fairly extensive trap line. Of course a very good spot for stocking up on trout and salmon as well. Three previous log camps stood there until each one rotted down and another was built beside it, was a ton of old logs n junk to get rid of before we built the current camp. I was 4 going on 5 when this one got built so its history only goes back as far as I can remember, still many good trips and times spent there over the years, hope a few more before I go under sod.




My camp started as just a shack built on edge of the harbor on an old sailing vessel's hatch/hold cover for the floor , 7' x 14'...no joists needed LOL, sometime before 1892...no idea when exactly......the next two thirds of it was built onto the existing shack by my great uncle in the late forties.......my great uncle wasn't much of a carpenter. There is nothing left of the original part except the footprint and the boards I found with the writings and sail plan on .....they are framed and displayed on the living room walls....the original part has been totally replaced, insulated and finished out....it's the bedroom...being that close to the ocean it's nice to have the soundproofing sometimes.....like at high tide, 2;30 in the morning in a westerly blow!!! It used to be very loud......hardly noticeable now.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Insulation helps, the ocean can be very noisy but most times I like to hear the hiss of the gravel beach.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL....I got no gravel......smallest grain is 'bout the size of a softball and just gets bigger with ledge sticking up here and there....."Rockbound" it is....


----------



## scallywag

Cantdog said:


> LOL....I got no gravel......smallest grain is 'bout the size of a softball and just gets bigger with ledge sticking up here and there....."Rockbound" it is....


 
Rock bound it may be, but so long as the fish are biting its all good.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> View attachment 447282
> LOL....I got no gravel......smallest grain is 'bout the size of a softball and just gets bigger with ledge sticking up here and there....."Rockbound" it is....
> 
> 
> View attachment 447270
> View attachment 447277
> View attachment 447278
> View attachment 447279


Great pictures Lad....


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> Great pictures Lad....


Really great pictures, how much tide do you have there


----------



## pioneerguy600

On the Atlantic coast here we get 6' vertical rise, only approximate as the position of the moon affects out tides and there can easily be a 2' fluctuation not counting storm surges.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Robin,...I bet there is gravel around there somewhere, the ocean has its ways of reducing big stone to smaller bits. A place I stay on the coast is next to a steep gravel beach, just the normal sea swell will tattle the gravel/beach stones really loudly. Out on the island the shore is all sand,the swell n waves there just make a lovely swishing sound, beautiful sound for sleeping. At my camp two rivers make a beautiful rushing sound as water tumbles over the rock bottom,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Closest river to me, makes a nice roar when the water is high,


----------



## Welder56

You guys have some nice spots!! 

Still working on my 254 LOL hope the new clutch spring does the trick. Knowing my luck with it the carb needs a better clean (Ie getting boiled in lemon juice and water) 

But think I'm on the home stretch. I'll take a pic of the bucket I'm hard facing. Got artistic on it hahaha


----------



## Cantdog

Icehouse said:


> Really great pictures, how much tide do you have there





Tides here run about 9-13 feet depending on the moon........but you go northeast 50-60 n/mile into the Bay of fundy......50 foot tides up in the Minas Basin......


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robin,...I bet there is gravel around there somewhere, the ocean has its ways of reducing big stone to smaller bits. A place I stay on the coast is next to a steep gravel beach, just the normal sea swell will tattle the gravel/beach stones really loudly. Out on the island the shore is all sand,the swell n waves there just make a lovely swishing sound, beautiful sound for sleeping. At my camp two rivers make a beautiful rushing sound as water tumbles over the rock bottom,




Yep there is much further up in the harbor but the tide all goes away.........pretty boney right in front of my place.....LOL!!! Tattle is more of a roar in a westerly blow.....


----------



## Welder56

Tides are crazy in the bay of fundy. There the highest tides in the world? No?


----------



## Cantdog

Welder56 said:


> Tides are crazy in the bay of fundy. There the highest tides in the world? No?




Yes they the highest in the world......around Five Islands the tide goes out 5 miles in places and returns at 12 mph.....you can't out run it on foot......watched clam diggers on 4 wheelers working one day........tide overtake them...jump on the wheelers and run a half mile up the beach...dig like hell for 20 mins...tide overtake them again...do it over and over.....

I've been out to Advocate Harbor talking to a fella....big old Novi boat riding high at the dock......talked...had a beverage...about an hour...just the tips of the radio gear could be seen.......the water really moves there......


----------



## Welder56

I know the few times I worked on the ferry in Digby you had to make sure you put the welder on the boat. If not you probably won't have enough leed to reach where your working. There's a huge ladder going down when the tide is out. Haha


----------



## pioneerguy600

Over 50 feet of vertical rise and fall in the Bay of Fundy near the head of the bay.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Fine day, think I will go cut some wood, got a dozen hardwood trees that need to come down for an expansion
project.


----------



## Welder56

Here's the bottom of the bucket. Went a little bananas on it. Was told he wanted the full meal deal


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Here's the bottom of the bucket. Went a little bananas on it. Was told he wanted the full meal deal
> 
> View attachment 447486



Ditching bucket?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a couple of loads of Stihl cut wood today,


----------



## Welder56

Not sure what they use the bucket for. I'm thinking they use it for everything.. knowing what the department is like LOL


Lots of good wood there Jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Not sure what they use the bucket for. I'm thinking they use it for everything.. knowing what the department is like LOL
> 
> 
> Lots of good wood there Jerry!



Seeing as the bucket only has a cutting edge then it is most likely used mostly for a ditching/cleanup bucket. If it had ripping teeth then likely used as an excavation bucket.

Yes its all hardwood, getting stocked up on next years wood, takes a year to get it dry.


----------



## Welder56

Ya it came off a loader. I think it gets used alot for gravel, salt and snow. It's been well looked after for sure. Not a lot of bad wear on it either. Starting to show some wear at the blade end. Some Lincore 55 will do the trick.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Build er up some, still good for a while yet. I built a couple of excavator buckets for the old Hitachi over the years, got the plate rolled at RKO back in the day.


----------



## Welder56

Nothing like having perfect fit up when building buckets too. Makes some nice welding anyways.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Fit was tight, nothing more than 1/16 of an inch gap. New sockets for the teeth also. Took me two days to weld each one up,plenty of 7018`s melted in running the Miller Bobcat 225.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Ya it came off a loader. I think it gets used alot for gravel, salt and snow. It's been well looked after for sure. Not a lot of bad wear on it either. Starting to show some wear at the blade end. Some Lincore 55 will do the trick.



Loader buckets take a lot of wear when worked on pavement doing snow removal, we had one operator that rode the rear wear pads off each winter doing snow removal on parking lots. Other operators just wear the cutting edges down doing the same work, I rather just replace the cutting edges but don`t really mind welding on more wear bars.


----------



## Welder56

I believe a really good operator would wear the cutting edge rather than the wear pads. But it never matters too me because of job security LOL. 

I always enjoy working on buckets. Everything's thick, strong and simple. 7018s do burn in nice. I'm more for Flux core (not self sheilded). But alot of stick jobs come my way because I like it and can make a good job of it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got another nice load of hardwood this afternoon, took picts on my phone but can`t find the cord to transfer them to the PC. Was a tad warm but had a nice breeze coming off the lake.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> I believe a really good operator would wear the cutting edge rather than the wear pads. But it never matters too me because of job security LOL.
> 
> I always enjoy working on buckets. Everything's thick, strong and simple. 7018s do burn in nice. I'm more for Flux core (not self sheilded). But alot of stick jobs come my way because I like it and can make a good job of it!



I always liked welding float trailers up, I beam and channel, good thick steel so you could put some heat to it. Always welded them with stick but that is likely done with mig now.


----------



## Welder56

Pretty much Jerry. If its done in the shop it's done with MIG or Flux core (fcaw). Stud removing or outside work I usually use stick


----------



## pioneerguy600

My BIL was welding heavy trailers and equipment up in Edmonton and it was all Mig, then he got work up in Fort McMoney welding pipe in refineries, uses smokeless Mig there now.


----------



## Welder56

Yup all kinds of different wire out there! 

Can pretty much weld anything to anything with the right equipment and filler material LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yup!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like another nice day here, got to get out and get some stuff done.


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry !
Tell Colin that there's a 266 stinkin up my green bin in the driveway ....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !
> Tell Colin that there's a 266 stinkin up my green bin in the driveway ....



In your driveway? I will drop off my pieces of hardwood that we will mill up sometime soon and can pick up that 266, I have some orange Husquee parts also but not one carb can I find for them.


----------



## Cantdog

Damn....... it's been hot here all week.........85 here today and humid.......odd for this time of Sept.....but the summer was two weeks late arriving so it's really the end of Aug I guess.......got some sawing to do...but it can wait......


----------



## pioneerguy600

I completed clearing the lot today, man was it hot n humid, lost a lot of water today so have to put it all back in now....LOL


----------



## dancan

Unload the logs on the pine , I'll get it down to the mill .
The stinkbox will be out there .
I dug out a Stihl demo saw for Colin if he wants a project.
I didn't have time to look for all the small bits today , busy at the shop .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Will do, they are not really large but they were solid, hard to find a good solid hard maple any more, most have hollow trunks. Made a big mistake on one, thought it had a black core so cut it off high as it was in a ditch, man that one was solid white all the way through....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Will do, they are not really large but they were solid, hard to find a good solid hard maple any more, most have hollow trunks. Made a big mistake on one, thought it had a black core so cut it off high as it was in a ditch, man that one was solid white all the way through....




LOL....I was clearing a lot once...to build a house for a client....selective cutting mostly trash but there was one nice straight maple in the footprint of the building. When I dropped it, I was amazed that it was white all the was across....brown pith at the center about as big around as a pencil.....OOOOOOO.....measured up 12'-6" just below the first branches......no knots anywhere to be seen on the stem.....cut it off..looked the same as the butt........OOOOOOOOOOOOOH...was a good sized stick..topped out 22" or so........I'm thinking 4" X 10" planks for a freestanding woodworking bench...about 40" wide by about 8' long.....OOOOOOOO!!

Loaded that onto my ton truck with my tractor and took it directly to the sawmill.....Sat morning comes around and I'm excited to get up to the mill and process this log....get things oiled and sharpened......the Detroit warmed up......this is gonna be great!!! I brought it to a square cant pretty quick, it being straight and having already plotted the cuts for the planks I wanted from the core......here we go...six 4 X 10's coming right up!!..............

I made the first cut.........instant depression.......that damn log continued in about 6 inches from each end and then turned onto a culvert.......6" dia hole right in the center........didn't get chit......and lost any heavy wood I could have got from the sideboards as I saw sawing for centering the cant and so the side boards were 4/4"........... chit......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL....I was clearing a lot once...to build a house for a client....selective cutting mostly trash but there was one nice straight maple in the footprint of the building. When I dropped it, I was amazed that it was white all the was across....brown pith at the center about as big around as a pencil.....OOOOOOO.....measured up 12'-6" just below the first branches......no knots anywhere to be seen on the stem.....cut it off..looked the same as the butt........OOOOOOOOOOOOOH...was a good sized stick..topped out 22" or so........I'm thinking 4" X 10" planks for a freestanding woodworking bench...about 40" wide by about 8' long.....OOOOOOOO!!
> 
> Loaded that onto my ton truck with my tractor and took it directly to the sawmill.....Sat morning comes around and I'm excited to get up to the mill and process this log....get things oiled and sharpened......the Detroit warmed up......this is gonna be great!!! I brought it to a square cant pretty quick, it being straight and having already plotted the cuts for the planks I wanted from the core......here we go...six 4 X 10's coming right up!!..............
> 
> I made the first cut.........instant depression.......that damn log continued in about 6 inches from each end and then turned onto a culvert.......6" dia hole right in the center........didn't get chit......and lost any heavy wood I could have got from the sideboards as I saw sawing for centering the cant and so the side boards were 4/4"........... chit......



Hard to read them and always get them right, some look real good til run through the rotary, some are good even if they actually looked rough on the outside. The one I made the mistake on was good all the way from the root flares up to the first branch at around 10 ', cut it all into 16" lengths so its firewood now or claw hammer handles.


----------



## dancan

Sure is slack .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sure is slack .




That was yesterday.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was outboard engine swap today, take the venerable 25 fourstroke off and set the 45 Johnson commercial back on. Those motors weighed a lot less 10 years ago......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Whew, whirlwind day, changing and hooking up engines, bending metal cladding for the camp, dropping off maple butt sticks and then!!!, ...picked up some stinky ORANGE saw parts, only put them in the box on back but had to close the windows, man was it hot til I turned on the AC.....LOL


----------



## dancan

Back to slack .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Off to the camp early tomorrow morning, so early I might not make a post on here.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Off to the camp early tomorrow morning, so early I might not make a post on here.



Have a good run up the lake Jerry...weather sure is nice for boating!!!


----------



## dancan

I think it's Oh 34 Supah Time youse bunch of Slakahs !!


----------



## dancan

A great one two combo


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Have a good run up the lake Jerry...weather sure is nice for boating!!!



Thanks Robin,...we had two very nice days up there this weekend, did a little work n a lot of goofing off, sitting around under the shade structure eating n drinking n stuffs.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Robin,...we had two very nice days up there this weekend, did a little work n a lot of goofing off, sitting around under the shade structure eating n drinking n stuffs.



Glad it was nice for you....our air is cooling now.....suddenly mid 40's to high 30's at night.......clear and sunny 70 during the day.....great outdoor working weather.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Real quiet in here today, think I can hear a Hoooskie running,....NOT!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to work and clean up after the weekend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Back to work and clean up after the weekend.




Tough job but somebody gotta do it! Don`t speak about the incident, after all its a big incident!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tough job but somebody gotta do it! Don`t speak about the incident, after all its a big incident!!


No one was hurt. 
But the biggest accident we have had. 
Most energy. 
Tipping a 9,600 lb motor off a truck is one thing. 
Dropping 26,000-31,000(still not sure) from 30+ ft is a whole 'nother ball game. 

And yes.....it is now The Incident. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

I take it the rigging was what failed?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Pulled the pump with 2 chains in head
Second bloc with strap was bringing it to horizontal. 
One chain broke 
Then strap. 
swinging the pump back to vertical. 
All the weight on the remaining chain broke. 
Bounced both blocks into the spools.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only takes one weak link on a lift like that for the whole load to come crashing. Was on a job as, superintendent of building and works, when one of our cranes dropped a 10 ton precast panel, it fell into an existing building, lots of glass broke and structural steel bent. Luckily it was a Saturday and no one was working in the office building the panel crashed into. One lift cable broke, the spreader flipped and but the other cable stayed attached and prevented a total loss, panel only fell 12'


----------



## Stihl 041S

The chains shift when it changes position. 
Shock loading.


----------



## dancan

When I was a young fella , my grandfather bought himself a new saw , a Sachs Dolmar SD115 , no Swede saw for him because he said they were known as the misery whip .




Jus sayin .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> When I was a young fella , my grandfather bought himself a new saw , a Sachs Dolmar SD115 , no Swede saw for him because he said they were known as the misery whip .
> 
> 
> 
> Jus sayin .


I had one of those. Lives at Rons now.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> When I was a young fella , my grandfather bought himself a new saw , a Sachs Dolmar SD115 , no Swede saw for him because he said they were known as the misery whip .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jus sayin .



Don't think Gramps evah saw one of these....

If he had....well you know the story might well have been different.......lol!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> When I was a young fella , my grandfather bought himself a new saw , a Sachs Dolmar SD115 , no Swede saw for him because he said they were known as the misery whip .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jus sayin .



I have a lot of respect for the Sach Dolmar saws as they treated me very well over the years and laid down a heck of a pile of wood for me. The 115 is a great saw but the one drawback to them is the hollow rubber AV mounts that rot out and or tear to bits easily. Keep a few replacement AV mounts on hand and those saws will cut forever. The 4 that I have are still cutting wood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The little Hooskie 45 cut up a half cord of maple at the camp yesterday, the woodpile is ever growing up there. Will soon be burning a little when up there on overnight stays.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Picked up another truck full of firewood today, grabbed easy to get stuff right alongside the road, most trees fell on the road and all I had to do was cut it up n toss it in the box..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey guys. Not sure why but to get on here off a computer is tough. Doesn't like to load at home on my WiFi either...

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Easy enough for me Jimmy, may have been difficult earlier but works fine for me here now.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just had to reload it twice to get it to come up on the PC. I dunno. On the network on my phone it's ok. I'll try to check in more often.


----------



## Welder56

I haven't had a problem with connection either. I usually use my phone mind you. 

What a busy time of year! Taking a weekend away in October with a few friends to the cape for some bird hunting and sawing. Gonna be a blast


----------



## pioneerguy600

Spent Sat, Sun and Mon at the camp, got to watch the Lunar eclipse from up there, was really clear and no backlight to deal with. Moon was huge n white when it first appeared above the treeline, turned a deep rusty orange during the event.


----------



## Welder56

Ya Jerry it was pretty awesome to see. It was so orange eh? The clouds this morning were as orange as could be. 

I guess the next full solar eclipse is in march 2016. Gonna love that too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes it was very nice conditions for seeing and watching the event, we sat out with a nice big fire in the outdoor burner and had a front row seat to watch from.


----------



## Welder56

I sat on my deck and it was right in front of me LOL it was pretty impressive for a big ball in the sky LOL

Found out I don't have crohns disease today... yeehaa


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have watched 3 complete harvest moon eclipses and countless eclipses of the sun. In the earliest one I remember we smoked glass over candles in prep to use it to look through as the moon crosses the sun. Then I got cutting goggles/glasses.


----------



## Cantdog

Gawd....Page Three Alert!!!!!!


Yep....couldn't have had any better viewing conditions for this eclipse......truly not a cloud in the sky....and not the middle of the night either......


----------



## Cantdog

This is what I was doing waiting for dark........that old splitting block is 18" tall just for reference.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lots of fire starter, just bundle it up n keep it dry. POOF.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lots of fire starter, just bundle it up n keep it dry. POOF.....LOL




LOL!! Kept two paper groc. bags......had to lose the rest...which was a lot!!!


----------



## Welder56

Nice looking saw there!! 

Looks like it was getting a good workout... or was it the operator??


----------



## Cantdog

Welder56 said:


> Nice looking saw there!!
> 
> Looks like it was getting a good workout... or was it the operator??



Thanks...bought that saw new in 1977.....wore it completely out....but it's all better now...thanks in no small part to this site!!!

I think the operator got the workout......saw seemed to love it.....did pretty good for a 49cc saw...18" bar buried in island spruce......those pieces were unsplittable with maul and wedge......but they are stove sized now!!


----------



## Welder56

I've learned it doesn't matter what you carry for a long period of time.... it gets heavy LOL. A 6 pound rifle gets heavy after a day of carrying it 

Sounds like you had a good day!


----------



## Cantdog

Oh Man!!!!.....Page IV Alert!!!!! I don't think I've ever seen this thread on page 4 before.......in all One Hundred Twenty Four Thousand, Eight Hundred and Ninety Three posts....


----------



## pioneerguy600

We all been slaccken off lately,been too wet for saw work all this week. Got lots of wood to be cut but the weather has to cooperate a little more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Kept two paper groc. bags......had to lose the rest...which was a lot!!!



I have been putting up some firewood up at the camp also, it splits much easier though. Got enough put up for at least another seasons burning or so, only used the gas ax on one crotetchy stick.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have been putting up some firewood up at the camp also, it splits much easier though. Got enough put up for at least another seasons burning or so, only used the gas ax on one crotetchy stick.



That batch of spruce was the culls from a big blowdown on my property.......I split the rest last year with a splitting maul and/or a wedge......kept getting tougher as I worked up the stem.....last one I did, I buried the wedge as far as the maul would drive it with no results....had to cut the wedge out of the stick with the saw...that sucked. So I just noodled the whole lot this time....got some more drift ash stashed .....park closes 10/15.......pick it up by skiff and stove fit it right on the shore.......some small dry spruce blowdowns there too that they cut out of the trail....that has to go with me too.......


----------



## dancan

Right some slack in here , must be an Elux meeting ....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Go away for one day and it goes real quiet in here!!


----------



## Welder56

Went to McDonald's last night. Man things have gone downhill there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok heck ya! Only thing I eat from there now is their icecream sundies , they still seem ok.


----------



## Welder56

I love the milkshakes!! 

Good for a hot day anyways


----------



## pioneerguy600

That would be ok I guess, just don`t like their microwaved preped food...LOL


----------



## Welder56

Exactly. Big macs arnt so big anymore. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cripes!!! the last big Mac I seen a guy eating looked like a shriveled up doughnut, it would take a dozen fer a meal......yuck!


----------



## Cantdog

PAGE 4 AGAIN!!!!!!!!

Beautiful weather here the last couple days...cool....sunny.....stunning sunsets!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Weather has been very nice here also. Been real busy getting outdoor stuff done.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cripes!!! the last big Mac I seen a guy eating looked like a shriveled up doughnut, it would take a dozen fer a meal......yuck!


Remember walking out with a bag full of hamburgers!! 18c!! LOL Feed a whole car full of people!!
Missed you guys!! Getting back in the saddle!! Been dealing with a bug from Hell!! Getting really bad!! Take care of yourselves!!


----------



## cheeves

Hi old friend! Itchin' to use " MIghty Mouse!!!" Same here!! Hope it holds up!! 
Haven't touched wood.....thankfully have 10-12 cords! Pays to stockpile!! Never know......
Have to run over to Brockton for a mattress! Better bring a gun! LOL See yah! Be safe!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Remember walking out with a bag full of hamburgers!! 18c!! LOL Feed a whole car full of people!!
> Missed you guys!! Getting back in the saddle!! Been dealing with a bug from Hell!! Getting really bad!! Take care of yourselves!!



I can remember getting 4 big Macs and a drink for a buck when I was in junior high. I could pile 6 good sized guys in my ole 64 Pontiac Parisienne hardtop and hit the local McDees at lunchtime. The biggest eater in that crowd could eat 12 Big Macs for lunch washed down with a triple sized milkshake.! He once made a bet with me that he could eat 24 for supper, I took the bet but he lost when he could only scarfe down 20 before he looked like his guts were going to explode....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Hi old friend! Itchin' to use " MIghty Mouse!!!" Same here!! Hope it holds up!!
> Haven't touched wood.....thankfully have 10-12 cords! Pays to stockpile!! Never know......
> Have to run over to Brockton for a mattress! Better bring a gun! LOL See yah! Be safe!!!!



I use my Mighty Mouse every time I get out to cut wood, always take at least one or two along and give them some exercise. Take care of yourself Bobby!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Had a good lunch hour today...







Mixed hardwood...happy neighbor tonight too.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice load of wood Jimmy. I cut two tandem dump truck loads last Tuesday, Dan and I will have a lot of nice pieces to put through the mill.


----------



## farrell

Sure slack over here!

Hi kids!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, sure been slack in this thread, very few check in anymore.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, sure been slack in this thread, very few check in anymore.


Evening Jerry!

Just not the same here no more


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Evening Jerry!
> 
> Just not the same here no more



Quite right, all the old crew has moved on and no projects get posted on here any more. I still build saws but don`t even bother taking picts any more, not much to discuss when its all been done dozens of times over n over.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Quite right, all the old crew has moved on and no projects get posted on here any more. I still build saws but don`t even bother taking picts any more, not much to discuss when its all been done dozens of times over n over.


Miss seeing the builds tho

I don't usually have the funds for such projects as of late.........to many other things to be done


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Miss seeing the builds tho
> 
> I don't usually have the funds for such projects as of late.........to many other things to be done



I build 10 or more each year, mostly during the winter months but don`t have time during the rest of the year with spending more and more time at the lake working on the old camp. You get rid of that 026 yet?


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I build 10 or more each year, mostly during the winter months but don`t have time during the rest of the year with spending more and more time at the lake working on the old camp. You get rid of that 026 yet?


Once I got that lil SOB rolling the BIL came and got it.........

Only heard from him that it runs great other than it dont like to idle.

That's the last saw I worked b on


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well at least its running, the carbs on them can be a pain in the butt sometimes so I try to get them clean and put in a kit. If they won`t tune or hold a tune after that then it gets a new carb, the ones Hutzl sells work great but need just a little modification on the exterior needle guard to fit into a 026, they are really meant to fit the MS260. I have a few good spare OEM made WT194`s that seem to work best on the 026.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well at least its running, the carbs on them can be a pain in the butt sometimes so I try to get them clean and put in a kit. If they won`t tune or hold a tune after that then it gets a new carb, the ones Hutzl sells work great but need just a little modification on the exterior needle guard to fit into a 026, they are really meant to fit the MS260. I have a few good spare OEM made WT194`s that seem to work best on the 026.


The carb got cleaned and a new kit

May have to get a new on tho


----------



## pioneerguy600

That happens sometimes, just can`t get the small passages clean enough below the carb floor or sometimes the needle seat has been damaged by others before you get to work on it, if the needles get rammed in too hard against the seat damage can occur that will cause the carb to not tune again, too much fuel getting past the needle most times. Even a leaking Welch plug will cause an erratic idle.


----------



## scallywag

Seasonal check in!.....Well we've had one of the weakest spring seasons I can remember, not much rain and very little grass in the paddocks, what is there is already going to seed!......Temps very high for this time of year, around 26*--30*C warm enough to bring the snakes out early and we've had one minor bush fire, not a good sign of things to come, considering the start of summer is still two months away.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to hear from you, your season may end up dry n dusty, sort of like what the Pacific coast has gone through this summer up here. We were very lucky on this coast as we had an above average amount of rainfall, the good kind though spaced out so there was no flooding.


----------



## Icehouse

I haven't been here for awhile, haven't been anywhere on AS really. Been helping my youngest son who is moving here from Phoenix to start a new job with an outfit from Billings Montana, been going back and forth, now he's headed for Wisconsin to some more school, he's a generator/diesel mechanic. This outfit sells an other brand than his last employer, they're pretty much all the same but needs the schooling for warranty work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> I haven't been here for awhile, haven't been anywhere on AS really. Been helping my youngest son who is moving here from Phoenix to start a new job with an outfit from Billings Montana, been going back and forth, now he's headed for Wisconsin to some more school, he's a generator/diesel mechanic. This outfit sells an other brand than his last employer, they're pretty much all the same but needs the schooling for warranty work.




Good to see you again, have noticed you not on here for a while. How are you healing up?


----------



## Icehouse

Doing real well going back to the woods next week, god willing and the creek don't rise


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s awesome, very pleased to hear that. Always great to get back out into the woods, I have had a little woods work this year but spent way more time working on the camp at the lake and doing my usual work. Looking forward to finding a little time to work on saws again.


----------



## Icehouse

Saw the pictures of your cabin and the beautiful view


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks, did a lot of work up there this year, took a lot of my time up.


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks, did a lot of work up there this year, took a lot of my time up.


Time well spent


----------



## pioneerguy600

I thought so, the place really needed it and I wanted to get it done before I get to old n feeble to do that kind of work. its in a remote location and stuff is rather difficult to get it there, all needs to be brought up by boat.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I thought so, the place really needed it and I wanted to get it done before I get to old n feeble to do that kind of work. its in a remote location and stuff is rather difficult to get it there, all needs to be brought up by boat.




Yep....just like living or working on an island.......lots of lugging involved......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep....just like living or working on an island.......lots of lugging involved......




Yep, been doing it since 1958 on this one, everything one needs must be boated there and dragged up from the shore, that is what makes these places unique. There are times I wish I had a barge.


----------



## Icehouse

Back in the long time-agos my father was a building contractor on the lake we live on. When he got a job building a new cabin the first thing would build the owners their dock, then use it to float material to the cabin site. Now there's roads to all cabins, really different


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Back in the long time-agos my father was a building contractor on the lake we live on. When he got a job building a new cabin the first thing would build the owners their dock, then use it to float material to the cabin site. Now there's roads to all cabins, really different



I had two floating decks at diff times up there but they were a bear to get out of the water in late fall, just before freeze up. They could easily transport a ton but its a long tow from the bottom of the lake to the top. There are now several outboard powered quad pontoon barges on the lake, They can transport a 5 ton excavator, roads are approaching my end of the lake and in a few more years I may be able to drive right to my place.


----------



## Cantdog

Wow!!! I gotta say we are at peak foliage colors right now. Went up over the ridge to take care of Hoss late this afternoon...the sun was at a very low angle and the sky itself had a golden glow which really touched off the oranges, yellows and reds of the trees!!! I actually had to pull over on the top of the ridge and just stare out across the low hills and valleys....simply stunning.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got to see those colors last Monday myself when we drove up over the Cumberland hills, all hardwood up at those elevations. Leaves are at their best colors now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Doing real well going back to the woods next week, god willing and the creek don't rise


Hey Chris!!!
Glad all is going well.


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> Seasonal check in!.....Well we've had one of the weakest spring seasons I can remember, not much rain and very little grass in the paddocks, what is there is already going to seed!......Temps very high for this time of year, around 26*--30*C warm enough to bring the snakes out early and we've had one minor bush fire, not a good sign of things to come, considering the start of summer is still two months away.


Hope all turns out well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

White frost this morning, when the sun came up I was dropping trees, got 9 nice maples down before the frost began melting. Was happy to be out of the woods when the big drops started falling. Nice n sunny here right now so things are drying up.


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Chris!!!
> Glad all is going well.


Thanks Rob doing good for any older fart


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Robin!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got to see those colors last Monday myself when we drove up over the Cumberland hills, all hardwood up at those elevations. Leaves are at their best colors now.




LOL!! Last time I was through there, there were only two colors.......Blue.....and White.!!!!!


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Robin!!


I stole your picture to show folks here your beautiful fall scenery


----------



## Stihl 041S

We'll let it by this time.


----------



## Icehouse

Thanks I'll remember that, I'll do better next time


----------



## Stihl 041S

Okay then.
Wes gots standards......low.....but wes gots um. Lol


----------



## cheeves

Icehouse said:


> Thanks Rob doing good for any older fart


Mornin' Chris!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Robin!!


WOW!!!


----------



## stihlaficionado

cheeves said:


> WOW!!!


They don't call Canada AWEsome for nothing


----------



## cheeves

stihlaficionado said:


> They don't call Canada AWEsome for nothing


----------



## Icehouse

cheeves said:


> Mornin' Chris!


Mornin' Bob


----------



## Cantdog

So.......I finally found the 2015 loster boat race pics.....many real fast boats but one stood out...."Wild Wild West"...a 28 footer with a zoomed up V-12 Isota (Italian 1050 hoss stock) diesel......she is in no way stock now....these pics show her running in her class. She would come down the 1 mile track smoking like she was afire and well back in the pack.......the thing to remember is that when a boat is way behind the conflicting wakes and prop wash is very debilitating and dangerous...real hard to power out of the back field without flipping..........we were mored about midway in the field.....first pic she is next to last...smoking like crazy.......second pic her turbos reach operating temp, she cleans up and gets underway, she's the little one in the middle, still some soot coming out of her.........LOL third pic...all the same boats are in the pic except her...LOL!!! Glenn came from next to last at the half mile mark to win in the last half mile.....smart diesel that...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

This is what I mean about getting into some one else's wake at speed.....and these are 36-45 foot off shore work boats.....


----------



## Cantdog

Just a few nice shots of these boats at speed......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> This is what I mean about getting into some one else's wake at speed.....and these are 36-45 foot off shore work boats.....
> 
> View attachment 454475
> View attachment 454478
> View attachment 454479




That is the one place you don`t want to be in, either be out front or you`re bout screwed back in the big boats wake.


----------



## Cantdog

Since this is an international forum...a few from the "Novi Boat" class.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> I stole your picture to show folks here your beautiful fall scenery



Nova Scotia is known for its vivid fall colors, that same place this weekend was much less colorful due to the leaves dropping off now but a week ago it was breathtaking beautiful.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is the one place you don`t want to be in, either be out front or you`re bout screwed back in the big boats wake.



Yes.. "Wild Wild West" has been upside down before...when she was powered by 600+ CI v8 gas motor...and that wasn't due to wake issues...
http://ellsworthamerican.com/archive/news2001/08-30-01/ea_news4_08-30-01.html


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> So.......I finally found the 2015 loster boat race pics.....many real fast boats but one stood out...."Wild Wild West"...a 28 footer with a zoomed up V-12 Isota (Italian 1050 hoss stock) diesel......she is in no way stock now....these pics show her running in her class. She would come down the 1 mile track smoking like she was afire and well back in the pack.......the thing to remember is that when a boat is way behind the conflicting wakes and prop wash is very debilitating and dangerous...real hard to power out of the back field without flipping..........we were mored about midway in the field.....first pic she is next to last...smoking like crazy.......second pic her turbos reach operating temp, she cleans up and gets underway, she's the little one in the middle, still some soot coming out of her.........LOL third pic...all the same boats are in the pic except her...LOL!!! Glenn came from next to last at the half mile mark to win in the last half mile.....smart diesel that...LOL!!!
> 
> View attachment 454458
> View attachment 454459
> View attachment 454460


She's gone!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Sure take a pile of ponies to bring a lobstah boat up on plane LOL


----------



## tbone75

I sure aint been on here in a long time ! Just to busy with life . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sure take a pile of ponies to bring a lobstah boat up on plane LOL




Yes it does....but the latest generation of downeast boats are real flat aft, wide and plane well.....with 700-1000 Hosses...good for 40-50 mph...LOL!!

But in all fairness I always been partial to the Novi boats.....and that gray one in the fist pic.....two falls ago I was putting my boat in and saw her on sea trials....if you go back and look at the pic...the high island in the back ground is where I go......she went down that reach...perpendicular to the way she is in the pic.....I was getting going when I noticed this thing coming straight back up the bay with a bone in her teeth.....she was driving spray 75-100 feet either side of her stem...flat calm and she was looking bigger quickly......I don't know what she has for power but I never seen a novi fly like that before......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Thanks Lad.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks Lad.




'Welcome Unc....

Here's a couple more of a boat that needs mention too.....This is Shawn Alley's Calvin Beal built 32 foot "Little Girls"....a wooden boat with a real nasty V8 gas motor...she really flys...won the day for gas boats......nobody much to race with in her class...you see here running flat out...all alone.....running in the mid 50 mph range....


----------



## Cantdog

Couple more of "Little Girls"


----------



## Cantdog

One more.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks for putting up all the picts of the races Robin. Never been to them down your way, was some held in Lunenberg years back, never hear anything about them now.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> I sure aint been on here in a long time ! Just to busy with life . LOL


TEEEEE......Where Yah been?? Missed yah Buddy!!!!!
How's the spine?


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yes it does....but the latest generation of downeast boats are real flat aft, wide and plane well.....with 700-1000 Hosses...good for 40-50 mph...LOL!!
> 
> But in all fairness I always been partial to the Novi boats.....and that gray one in the fist pic.....two falls ago I was putting my boat in and saw her on sea trials....if you go back and look at the pic...the high island in the back ground is where I go......she went down that reach...perpendicular to the way she is in the pic.....I was getting going when I noticed this thing coming straight back up the bay with a bone in her teeth.....she was driving spray 75-100 feet either side of her stem...flat calm and she was looking bigger quickly......I don't know what she has for power but I never seen a novi fly like that before......


Novi's my favorite too Robin!!! Thanks a lot for all the great Pics!! Made my morning!! Brings back a lot a memories!!!


----------



## cheeves

cheeves said:


> Novi's my favorite too Robin!!! Thanks a lot for all the great Pics!! Made my morning!! Brings back a lot a memories!!!


Most of all the great characters gone now that used to lobster out here!! Lobsters all fished up anyway!! Smart ones moved up your way in the 60's and 70's! Few left like Nicky Holmes. Leslie "Hawkeye" Stiles, and the Nazi, Seth Oehme. His brother Curt moved to Sandwich years ago, but quit lobstering some time ago.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Bobby, how you and RA been?


----------



## Icehouse

tbone75 said:


> I sure aint been on here in a long time ! Just to busy with life . LOL


That's a damn good thing!


----------



## pioneerguy600

At one time John was the most prolific poster this thread ever had!


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> At one time John was the most prolific poster this thread ever had!


Remember seeing him in his upside down bed, he's come a long way.


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Remember seeing him in his upside down bed, he's come a long way.




Yea, that thing saved his life!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Adam!!


----------



## Cantdog

Icehouse said:


> Remember seeing him in his upside down bed, he's come a long way.



Yep...... that was a bad time....


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> Hey Adam!!


Hey Robin!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks for putting up all the picts of the races Robin. Never been to them down your way, was some held in Lunenberg years back, never hear anything about them now.



Well.... the Stonington race is the only one I watch.......there are others up and down the coast......fun to watch but 10-12 years ago there were some real rivalries between glass boat builders......this made for some real fast times with race dedicated boats liked "The Red Baron" and the "Sopwith Camel, "Voop" and others....very light boats with big $$$$$$ motors the only one left is "Foolish Pleasure".......a real race boat......74mph official....82mph unofficial.......made one run this year but no one to... race against so packed it in early at Stonington......basically dragster motors but built to last not 8-12 seconds at red line but a minute or so.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well.... the Stonington race is the only one I watch.......there are others up and down the coast......fun to watch but 10-12 years ago there were some real rivalries between glass boat builders......this made for some real fast times with race dedicated boats liked "The Red Baron" and the "Sopwith Camel, "Voop" and others....very light boats with big $$$$$$ motors the only one left is "Foolish Pleasure".......a real race boat......74mph official....82mph unofficial.......made one run this year but no one to... race against so packed it in early at Stonington......basically dragster motors but built to last not 8-12 seconds at red line but a minute or so.......



Yeah, that business gets real spendy really quick. The engine lasts one run and its nearly melted at the one min mark. Go fast til then but a very quick death....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep...... that was a bad time....



Sure was, real nail biter here!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure was, real nail biter here!!



Yes it was........I was married for one day out on the island and got a voice message from Ron..........said...."you really need to check out the tread".....received this at two AM......was down on dock , nekkid trying to get a signal on my cell.......and it was down hill from there........but it did end well!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yes it was........I was married for one day out on the island and got a voice message from Ron..........said...."you really need to check out the tread".....received this at two AM......was down on dock , nekkid trying to get a signal on my cell.......and it was down hill from there........but it did end well!!!!



Please,...no picts!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Not knowing was bad......


----------



## dancan

Turned out good tho .
Way better than the alternative .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yuppers 
Go to bed Danny


----------



## pioneerguy600

Early birds on here this morning! Nice looking day shaping up out there, too bad no chainsaw work today...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Master of the obvious......


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, that business gets real spendy really quick. The engine lasts one run and its nearly melted at the one min mark. Go fast til then but a very quick death....LOL


Reminds me......!there's still a rebuilt straight 6 Ford engine up my father's barn. Best machinist this town ever had, "Chester" Knapp rebuilt it. Came out of my brother Philips and mine 38ft Jonesport. Been up there for years in the corner!!!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Reminds me......!there's still a rebuilt straight 6 Ford engine up my father's barn. Best machinist this town ever had, "Chester" Knapp rebuilt it. Came out of my brother Philips and mine 38ft Jonesport. Been up there for years in the corner!!!



300 six was/is a real long lived motor....slow turning and strong!!! Great for homemade woods tractors and lobster boats.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Ford 33 straight 6 and the GMC 292 were the most sought after engines for boats and other utility uses around here. My first truck, a 64 Chev extended box Longhorn camper special had that 292, with a 4 spd and posi traction. A real good truck to go in the woods with.


----------



## dancan

I's gots a rebuilt 300 ferd with 20thou km's on it back at the shop , just waiting .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> I's gots a rebuilt 300 ferd with 20thou km's on it back at the shop , just waiting .


Ronco Wood Hauler SP 1.0?





Self propelled.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I's gots a rebuilt 300 ferd with 20thou km's on it back at the shop , just waiting .



I bought a totally rebuilt one that Nova Automotive did up. It was installed in a van but wouldn`t run right, was missing n backfiring, got it for $50. complete with the van.....LOL


----------



## dancan

Nova rebuilt this one , originally had 200thou km's on it with the oil being changed every 5000k from the day it left the showroom , pretty sure it only had bent a pushrod or two .



Stihl 041S said:


> Yuppers
> Go to bed Danny



I did ....


----------



## Cantdog

Built a home made woods tractor in 1979 for a friend of mine. Had once been a long frame road truck...1400 20 grader tires...dual rears......real nice chains, cross links with ice bars every third side link. Used 300 six, with a C6 driving into a 5 spd then down to the two speed rear.......power steering....shortened down to carry one cord of 4' wood. Frame renforced with stake pockets welded in.....used old gutted out starter casings for stake pockets. The thing worked great.....plenty of power and wide choice of gears...no clutch plenty of slip...rarely would spin just climb over stuff. No idea where the 300 six came from but was pretty old when he got it...never has burnt any oil...he changes it every fall....has hauled every stick of wood off his 500 acre lot to heat his house and shop for the last 36 years. Had to rebuild the C6...15 years ago, lost reverse......but was not a big problem...just use the reverse in the 5 spd.....but did require stopping and shifting....never had wheel brakes but does have a well maintained drive shaft brake. He paints bikes and antique Vettes and the like......painted my 68 GMC for building that tractor. The thing runs and works just as good today as it did the first day......he is a good wrench and takes very good care of it because it takes care of him.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sometimes pays off to know timing order and rotation. Got me a couple real good engines and a very nice car just knowing firing order and what all a dist cap should have in it.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sometimes pays off to know timing order and rotation. Got me a couple real good engines and a very nice car just knowing firing order and what all a dist cap should have in it.




LOL.....Here's a good one........A friend of mine owns a boat shop......finishing out fiberglass hulls....generally 35-45 footers....big diesels.

So...my brother wants a boat built to get back and forth to the island when he retired and moved out there full time. Plans were laid.....gonna be a Webco 21 with full wheel house and 351 Mercruiser inboard with a 2:1 gear. They got it nearly done and went to start it up in the shop to test the systems.....it started but sounded bad....his motor man fussed with for a couple days...then they called in three different local marine motor specialists (gurus)......lot of theories but nothing seemed to help, so they called the engine supplier.... They said they had a truck coming up in three days to deliver a diesel to another shop nearby and to pull the motor and get it on that truck returning and they would make it right. So back came the local lumber yard boom truck and they pulled the 351 put it back on the pallet and sent it back.

It came back the next week from Pennsylvania ..........and the boat was delivered a week later......Dave and I went down to go out on the sea trials....I saw Kenny and asked what the problem with the engine was......he looked at the ground and scuffed...muttering....something about overlooking the obvious......come to find out two of the plug wires had been accidently swapped at the factory.....nobody had thought to look at the firing order on the intake.......LOL!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Similar situation right now at work on a 6BT Cummins. Pulled it out of a paver as the front cover cracked. Pulled the cam and all, new cover, all ready to put outside cover on and it didn't fit. No body thought to check them while on the bench. 


Replaced that and put it back in the machine....timing of the pump is off....front outer cover came back off today .... down in the paver which is similar if not worse than a boat hull. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Husqeezish in here tonight.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL.....Here's a good one........A friend of mine owns a boat shop......finishing out fiberglass hulls....generally 35-45 footers....big diesels.
> 
> So...my brother wants a boat built to get back and forth to the island when he retired and moved out there full time. Plans were laid.....gonna be a Webco 21 with full wheel house and 351 Mercruiser inboard with a 2:1 gear. They got it nearly done and went to start it up in the shop to test the systems.....it started but sounded bad....his motor man fussed with for a couple days...then they called in three different local marine motor specialists (gurus)......lot of theories but nothing seemed to help, so they called the engine supplier.... They said they had a truck coming up in three days to deliver a diesel to another shop nearby and to pull the motor and get it on that truck returning and they would make it right. So back came the local lumber yard boom truck and they pulled the 351 put it back on the pallet and sent it back.
> 
> It came back the next week from Pennsylvania ..........and the boat was delivered a week later......Dave and I went down to go out on the sea trials....I saw Kenny and asked what the problem with the engine was......he looked at the ground and scuffed...muttering....something about overlooking the obvious......come to find out two of the plug wires had been accidently swapped at the factory.....nobody had thought to look at the firing order on the intake.......LOL!!



It`s the little stuff that gets overlooked. Been a good nuff friend for me though, several instances where I cam away with a very nice prize due to the guru`s and mechanics not noticing the obvious....LOL One instance I got a 327 in a 67 Chevelle with 4 spd, car in very good shape, even the top was perfect. All the Kings horses and all the Kings men had worked it over but it wouldn`t start. One little round piece of carbon was missing, anyone else know where? Got the car for $250, sold it a week later for $2500.......LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It`s the little stuff that gets overlooked. Been a good nuff friend for me though, several instances where I cam away with a very nice prize due to the guru`s and mechanics not noticing the obvious....LOL One instance I got a 327 in a 67 Chevelle with 4 spd, car in very good shape, even the top was perfect. All the Kings horses and all the Kings men had worked it over but it wouldn`t start. One little round piece of carbon was missing, anyone else know where? Got the car for $250, sold it a week later for $2500.......LOL




LOL!! I'd haveta guess the HT pin in the center of the distributer cap from the rotor to to the coil wire...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Robin

Was talking to dad about the lobster boat races the other day and he asked if I had seen this...

Well all I can say is this guy has it going on.


----------



## Icehouse

900 hp should get real good fuel mileage. Should probably be wearing racing life vests. Dance on the deck afterwards


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!


----------



## Icehouse

Evening


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! I'd haveta guess the HT pin in the center of the distributer cap from the rotor to to the coil wire...



Yep, that little piece is not very big but its really important, without it ya got no sparky!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Similar situation right now at work on a 6BT Cummins. Pulled it out of a paver as the front cover cracked. Pulled the cam and all, new cover, all ready to put outside cover on and it didn't fit. No body thought to check them while on the bench.
> 
> 
> Replaced that and put it back in the machine....timing of the pump is off....front outer cover came back off today .... down in the paver which is similar if not worse than a boat hull.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Sure is fun standing on yer head working on an inboard engine down in the bilge, knees and back sure takes a beating.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Robin
> 
> Was talking to dad about the lobster boat races the other day and he asked if I had seen this...
> 
> Well all I can say is this guy has it going on.





Yep... picked that up on the other site.......whole slew of you tubes of even faster/more powerful boats......had to quit watching...one had eight 300 hoss Mercs on it.......then there was the gas turbine catamaran .......silly 'Mericans...more $$$$$ than they know what to do with.......


----------



## dancan

More $ than brains , like the Dolmar powered motorcycle , anyone find a video of it going down the road ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> More $ than brains , like the Dolmar powered motorcycle , anyone find a video of it going down the road ?


It didn't GO very well......


----------



## Stihl 041S

There is a "More Brains Than Money" on Jay Leno's Garage. 
A Honda 600, 60 HP originally ;with a 160 HP Honda Motorcycle engine. 
Miata spindles. Another rearend. 
Jay asks what trans?
Came with the engine. 
Why this engine?
The next year there was more HP so I got this for a grand off ebay. 
The guy doesn't like body work. Lol
Jay looks behind the seat and sees the garage floor.....
What's in the trunk?
Nitrous bottle. 

A street car that revs to 12 grand!!!!!! What's not to like. 
Jay is driving it and just yanking back on the shifter. Scoot style. Giggling. Lol
On YouTube


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> There is a "More Brains Than Money" on Jay Leno's Garage.
> A Honda 600, 60 HP originally ;with a 160 HP Honda Motorcycle engine.
> Miata spindles. Another rearend.
> Jay asks what trans?
> Came with the engine.
> Why this engine?
> The next year there was more HP so I got this for a grand off ebay.
> The guy doesn't like body work. Lol
> Jay looks behind the seat and sees the garage floor.....
> What's in the trunk?
> Nitrous bottle.
> 
> A street car that revs to 12 grand!!!!!! What's not to like.
> Jay is driving it and just yanking back on the shifter. Scoot style. Giggling. Lol
> On YouTube


First time in the passenger seat?

Sent from an E85 burning MiniMac.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> More $ than brains , like the Dolmar powered motorcycle , anyone find a video of it going down the road ?



It`s one thing to build something like that but it may or may not work out so well but they sure have a one of a kind bike.


----------



## Welder56

Morning all!! I've been dying for another bike. After my last accident it kinda put life in a new perspective of how fast **** goes down LOL

Still can't shake the itch though. My cbr1000rr was a monster. 

I would love to take a tour of lenos garage. Drool stains everywhere though


----------



## farrell

Morning fellas!

Off to do wood at my buddies!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> First time in the passenger seat?
> 
> Sent from an E85 burning MiniMac.


Yup. Not a "date" car.......
Unless she is really kool.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Welder56 said:


> Morning all!! I've been dying for another bike. After my last accident it kinda put life in a new perspective of how fast **** goes down LOL
> 
> Still can't shake the itch though. My cbr1000rr was a monster.
> 
> I would love to take a tour of lenos garage. Drool stains everywhere though









Sent from an E85 burning MiniMac.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another very nice weekend spent at the camp, weather was nice actually, temps were mild for this time of year.


----------



## Welder56

Good to hear Jerry!! Love this time of year. The cool air is where it's at


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Good to hear Jerry!! Love this time of year. The cool air is where it's at



Since I got the camper cover installed on the boat we are now totally enclosed away from the chill of the wind and spray, even rain. The trip up and down the lake is very comfortable now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Crickets.......


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> Crickets.......


 
.......And


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> .......And
> View attachment 456410


Hey Ol buddy....how's the casting world?
I start my 090GS soon.


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ol buddy....how's the casting world?


 
Haven't had much time to play with casting anything lately, though I've got the 'G' bar covers cast and heat treated.

One of our fellow Aussie members has some nice 090 bits on ebay at the moment.


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> Haven't had much time to play with casting anything lately, though I've got the 'G' bar covers cast and heat treated.
> 
> One of our fellow Aussie members has some nice 090 bits on ebay at the moment.


But shipping gonna kill me. Lol


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> But shipping gonna kill me. Lol


 
One usd is buying a $1.40 aud!.......Ain't gonna hurt at all!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning. Lots of cool rain today. Yay!


----------



## scallywag

Jimmy in NC said:


> Lots of cool rain today


 
Rain?.......What is this rain you speak of?


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> One usd is buying a $1.40 aud!.......Ain't gonna hurt at all!


I'm gonna have you as my buyer. 
I just looked.......


----------



## Icehouse

Hey Rob!


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm gonna have you as my buyer.
> I just looked.......


 
Sure, what ya interested in?


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> Sure, what ya interested in?


Oh just everything. Lol
But till I'm done sorting my shop out. No more saw builds. 










Unless it's an emergency........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Chris!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Moon is full and bright tonight but I think it was brighter last night, maybe the sky is a little less clear tonight.


----------



## MGoBlue

Stihl 041S said:


> Crickets.......



Speaking of crickets.... how much did you say those files would be?


----------



## Stihl 041S

MGoBlue said:


> Speaking of crickets.... how much did you say those files would be?


I got to go in early on a day off to catch the guy.
Maybe tomorrow.
What shape???
Got a link??
I could text him maybe ?


----------



## MGoBlue

Stihl 041S said:


> What shape???
> Got a link??


----------



## Stihl 041S

MGoBlue said:


>


He is now checking on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rain and some stiff winds today, good day to sharpen chains and clean up saws that have been used for a spell cutting softwood. They can use a good bath.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cleaned a few dirty lil buggers up today, replaced some parts that were getting soft like AV mounts and a fuel line /filter set, chains all sharp now ready to cut again. May have a clearing job coming up.


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rain and some stiff winds today, good day to sharpen chains and clean up saws that have been used for a spell cutting softwood. They can use a good bath.


 
We have had the driest October on record here, no rain what so ever!.....Even our winter was mild, we usually burn around eight cubic mtr of wood in winter, this year less than half of that. We are in a two season pattern..The years of having four well defined seasons seem to be a thing of the past, overall the weather here is warmer and dryer. Interesting when you consider I live in the southern most state on the main land an hour from the coast in the foot hills of what's known as wet sclerophyll forest.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This has been a wet summer for us, the lakes remained very much higher than usual, the big lake where I have my camp hardly dropped a foot this year, most years it drops 4 or more feet vertical between spring and fall, with all this rain today it will rise at least a foot in the next couple of days as the runoff enters from all the brooks and rivers that form its drainage area.


----------



## scallywag

I can't remember the last time we had a 'wet day', the type of day that you'd spend in the shed with the fire burning, catching up on a few jobs or planning the next fishing trip. Most of our rain now comes in the form of Summer thunder storms, these provide good run off for dam storage but the down side is the erosion.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Our rain has been spread out very well and no real flash floods here, heavy rain at times but it all has time to soak into the ground quite well with enough run off to raise water levels in small increases, then the gradual release keeps the water levels quite constant. Been a very good year for this kind of replenishment.


----------



## dancan

Page 3 Alert !!






Mighty Mouse cut spruce .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan,...did you get your logs loaded today?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got a truckload yesterday, very nice hard dry stuff, burns great right off the stump.


----------



## dancan

Ayup .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ayup .




Yup!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going to grab another load early tomorrow morning, before the rain.


----------



## dancan

Where and when lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Where and when lol



Back the road past the gate, likely around 9 tomorrow morning.


----------



## dancan

See you there .


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> Back the road past the gate, likely around 9 tomorrow morning.


I'll be there I could use another load of that good stuff


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yup,...really good early season wood, actually be real good for the whole season....LOL


----------



## dancan

Nice and warn in the house with my Stihl cut and split wood


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rain got the better of me, didn`t get all the wood I cut today off loaded and piled, getting very wet so I covered it up with a tarp and wait til it stops raining.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> I'll be there I could use another load of that good stuff




Still a few sticks back there, real good burning stuff and no splitting required.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I got it all put away today, the sun n wind dried it up nicely and an armload is now sitting beside my stove, a couple sticks in there are burning nicely.


----------



## dancan

Yup , plenty of no split wood to cut , that dead stranding hardwood looked nice and dry along with the black spruce .
The fire killed hardwood needs a bit of time to dry even though it was barkless .
There's plenty of bigger dead standing spruce but it needs some splitting up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep,..I like the dead standing small diameter stuff, just cut to length and burn it, no splitting and no drying needed. Stuff is hard n dry as it is and burns right off, no hissing or steaming involved.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..I like the dead standing small diameter stuff, just cut to length and burn it, no splitting and no drying needed. Stuff is hard n dry as it is and burns right off, no hissing or steaming involved.




Yep....the best wood I ever burned was standing dead, swamp killed maple. Beaver had flooded out and killed of about 20 acres of white cedar and maple. Me and my sawmill partner bulldozed a road back in to the flowage, in the middle of the winter and cut on the ice. We were there mainly for the big cedar to build a log cabin with but brought out about 20 cord of maple too. No limbs...no bark...was really pink inside and hard as hell. Burnt real hot with no smoke and the flames were blue, like coal. Good stuff that!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep....the best wood I ever burned was standing dead, swamp killed maple. Beaver had flooded out and killed of about 20 acres of white cedar and maple. Me and my sawmill partner bulldozed a road back in to the flowage, in the middle of the winter and cut on the ice. We were there mainly for the big cedar to build a log cabin with but brought out about 20 cord of maple too. No limbs...no bark...was really pink inside and hard as hell. Burnt real hot with no smoke and the flames were blue, like coal. Good stuff that!!!!



Yessir, there is some of that in there also, stuff is real hard, I like the blue flame!


----------



## tbone75

Yes it sure did !! Real happy I don't member any of it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Was gonna stick round a bit , but this site is so freaking slow I can't take it !!! Had to skip many pages to get here ! May check back later see if its any better ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

This thread is very slow now, not like back in the good ole days.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rain got the better of me, didn`t get all the wood I cut today off loaded and piled, getting very wet so I covered it up with a tarp and wait til it stops raining.


Used " Mighty Mouse" today!!! Love that little dynamo!! Getting my strength back after a bug from Hell.....off the back meds too for 9 weeks!! 
Great day down here today!! Indian Summer.....Just a magical day!! Helped me I'll tell yah!! Suppose to go all week!!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Was gonna stick round a bit , but this site is so freaking slow I can't take it !!! Had to skip many pages to get here ! May check back later see if its any better ?


TEEEEEEEE!!! How's it Brother!!!!? Missed yah!!! Makin' any knives?
Where yah been hangin'? In the Pig Pen? LOL


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yessir, there is some of that in there also, stuff is real hard, I like the blue flame!


I've burned it!! Marvelous stuff!!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..I like the dead standing small diameter stuff, just cut to length and burn it, no splitting and no drying needed. Stuff is hard n dry as it is and burns right off, no hissing or steaming involved.


Mostly all I ever cut down here!! Dead standing Oak......small diameter!! Get a load in 20-30 min.!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Used " Mighty Mouse" today!!! Love that little dynamo!! Getting my strength back after a bug from Hell.....off the back meds too for 9 weeks!!
> Great day down here today!! Indian Summer.....Just a magical day!! Helped me I'll tell yah!! Suppose to go all week!!



I have ran the heck out of two of mine this year, just about all I use cept the 362 if there are some big stuff, havn`t started a 044, 046 or 066 in a long spell, the wood we are in now is just small stuff. Glad to hear you are on the recovery side of that bug!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Mostly all I ever cut down here!! Dead standing Oak......small diameter!! Get a load in 20-30 min.!



Saves splitting it and it is already dry so I can just pile it away in the woodhouse. I have a lot of big stuff that needs split n piled to get to.


----------



## cheeves

Icehouse said:


> I'll be there I could use another load of that good stuff


Me too!!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have ran the heck out of two of mine this year, just about all I use cept the 362 if there are some big stuff, havn`t started a 044, 046 or 066 in a long spell, the wood we are in now is just small stuff. Glad to hear you are on the recovery side of that bug!


Thanks Jerry!! Glad to see you guys are healthy and getting in some great wood!!!
Same here....it's the 026 and 262!!!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Saves splitting it and it is already dry so I can just pile it away in the woodhouse. I have a lot of big stuff that needs split n piled to get to.


I have some I save for splitting by hand in winter for exercise!! One of my favorite things to do in life!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes, Bobby I have managed to get 3 different building lots cleared lately and that amounted to 3 tandem dump truck loads of 12' long tree stems, got to get that cut into 16" stove lengths and then split n pile it for next years wood, cut at least one tandem load up at the camp on the lake also. I will be using a hydraulic splitter for the majority of this stuff....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Before the building lots Dan and I cleared some powerline right of ways and also did some cutting to allow widening of roadway construction, raked in several truckloads off that adventure also.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Clear sky this morning, sun is out and the white frost is melting off now. Weather guessers say possible showers later today.


----------



## Cantdog

'Nuther beautiful fall day here on the Rock Bound Coast of Maine......temps headed to 65 later in the week!! Sure beats a year ago!!! Got my boiler back on line for winter......minor repairs and cleaning...finished up yesterday.

Today I guess I'll remove the roto tiller from the tractor and put the wood splitter on. Got to replace the splitter control.....failed in last years splitting....stopped popping off detent when returning and/or would start down again by itself....!!!! Pretty scary......keep ya on yer toes but scary.. Brand new Prince control sitting on the drill press table....got it from Northern....$100.00 delivered but way cheeper and less painful the finger removal....right Danny??

Good to hear from you Bobby.......Hey I never said but I did get you phone message about Lee's GTG......but it was broken up....and took me a while to figure out what you said. I was out on the island working and couldn't get a signal out to return the call.....


----------



## tbone75

Not sure why , but its so slow here I get tired of waiting ! Takes for ever to get a page to load ! Not much use in sticking around when ya can't get no where .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Not sure why , but its so slow here I get tired of waiting ! Takes for ever to get a page to load ! Not much use in sticking around when ya can't get no where .


John I have the same issue at some locations. Seems I can only get on via my phone or home. Work, where I do most of my browsing, I have to refresh each page 4-5 times. I keep trying to stop in....

Morning guys!


----------



## Cantdog

Odd........all goes the same speed for me.....here, there and everywhere.....no problem...and I'm way up here in the far east corner of the country....almost 'Nadia..LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

As a Nadian I have no troubles at all on this site, actually works better than some other sites I visit. Little overcast this morning, hope it don`t rain today, got stuff to do.


----------



## dancan

No issues for me at home/phone/work , all the same .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wasn`t a bad day at all, pretty fair for this time of year.Fighting a POS 025, oil pump not wanting to get oil to the bar. Pull pump next step.


----------



## Cantdog

Beautiful day yesterday......warm...sunny

Thick O' Fog and 49 'Merican here this morning....

Jerry ...have you tried back priming the pump by way of the bar oil tube with a hand pump oil can? I've had quite a few that just lost their prime and had an air bubble that the pump flat spot was spinning in. Just a thought.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I pressurized the oil tank and that should have primed the pump but it did not. Then I let the pressure out of the tank along with a bit of bar oil spray. Next I pulled everything but the pump and blew comp air through both ways, everything sounded clear so reassembled and tried again, still no oil to the bar. On these 025`s the oil pump is a press in fit, real mess to pull and replace especially on this one that has the plastic that holds the pump is all torn up from an oiler drive breaking at some previous point and it tore up the plastic around the pump pretty bad. I fixed that up with some JB weld and that stopped the oil leak that was there and I built up enough JB to hold the existing pump in nicely. If I pull the pump now it will likely ruin the JB weld job I did.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had some showers here this morning, supposed to see them off n on today but the temp is mild whenever we get rain. Forecasted to be a nicer day tomorrow so a camp run is likely.


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> Not sure why , but its so slow here I get tired of waiting ! Takes for ever to get a page to load ! Not much use in sticking around when ya can't get no where .


Hello tbone75: Ain't much difference today either. Have a nice day.


----------



## dancan

Page 3 !!!!!!
Time for some real Stihl life photos .


----------



## Sagetown

Hello Dancan: OK


----------



## dancan




----------



## tbone75

Got on here this time ! Last 2 times I tried it told me to go XXXX myself ! LOL

Danny posting old pix , musta got bored . LOL


----------



## dancan

Well , to youse guyses were on vacation , slackerzzzz !!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Evening....been cleaning in the shop...maybe get to working on some projects soon.


----------



## Sagetown

Early in the morning.


----------



## tbone75

Just sliding by . LOL


----------



## Sagetown

pioneerguy600 said:


> I pressurized the oil tank and that should have primed the pump but it did not. Then I let the pressure out of the tank along with a bit of bar oil spray. Next I pulled everything but the pump and blew comp air through both ways, everything sounded clear so reassembled and tried again, still no oil to the bar. On these 025`s the oil pump is a press in fit, real mess to pull and replace especially on this one that has the plastic that holds the pump is all torn up from an oiler drive breaking at some previous point and it tore up the plastic around the pump pretty bad. I fixed that up with some JB weld and that stopped the oil leak that was there and I built up enough JB to hold the existing pump in nicely. If I pull the pump now it will likely ruin the JB weld job I did.


Sounds about like me. So, Now what are you gonna do ?


Jimmy in NC said:


> Evening....been cleaning in the shop...maybe get to working on some projects soon.


 Clean the Shop ?! I don't know where to start. And I'm not sure if I can get everything back inside.



tbone75 said:


> Just sliding by . LOL


 Good Afternoon tbone75. How's your health doing these days ?


----------



## farrell

Duck and cover!

Drive by posting!


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!

Working some of that over time.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sagetown said:


> Sounds about like me. So, Now what are you gonna do ?



If this one won`t oil I have 2 more parts saw that do oil so I will swap enough parts from the non oiler over onto one of the parts saws. Both part saws have very good piston and cylinders but have a few misc. parts missing. Can`t wait til these two 025`s get out of here, got both of them running real good.


----------



## tbone75

Sagetown said:


> Sounds about like me. So, Now what are you gonna do ?
> Clean the Shop ?! I don't know where to start. And I'm not sure if I can get everything back inside.
> 
> Good Afternoon tbone75. How's your health doing these days ?


Hanging in there ! LOL Don't seem to be much worse , so that is a plus !


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> Hanging in there ! LOL Don't seem to be much worse , so that is a plus !


Hang in there brother. It's gotta get better, we've been through the worse.


----------



## tbone75

Sagetown said:


> Hang in there brother. It's gotta get better, we've been through the worse.


No way I will ever give up ! Life has done a couple 360s to me the last 2 years , but it won't stop me , just have to adjust a little , or a lot ! LOL 
Got me a shop now like I never had before , thanks to my sis , couldn't be much happier bout that ! Just makes me so dang happy to tinker with things . Can't really do much else , but thats ok , I only whine a little each day . LOL


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> No way I will ever give up ! Life has done a couple 360s to me the last 2 years , but it won't stop me , just have to adjust a little , or a lot ! LOL
> Got me a shop now like I never had before , thanks to my sis , couldn't be much happier bout that ! Just makes me so dang happy to tinker with things . Can't really do much else , but thats ok , I only whine a little each day . LOL


Having something to do that makes one happy is like a medicine.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , he whines a lot every day ,,,,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another good day here, sun and clear skies just like medicine ,sure make a feller feel good, no cotton candy needed!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Raining still....soggy and chilly...


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Raining still....soggy and chilly...




That's our tonight and tomorrow........


----------



## pioneerguy600

We will likely get Robins leftover rain tomorrow, don`t need it but ya get what comes.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well we are still taking as much rain as possible so you guys don't get too much.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Keep it ovah there!!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> No way I will ever give up ! Life has done a couple 360s to me the last 2 years , but it won't stop me , just have to adjust a little , or a lot ! LOL
> Got me a shop now like I never had before , thanks to my sis , couldn't be much happier bout that ! Just makes me so dang happy to tinker with things . Can't really do much else , but thats ok , I only whine a little each day . LOL


T you're the Best!! Keep up the Hope! Never know..... we might make it to Germany yet!!!


----------



## cheeves

Ra


pioneerguy600 said:


> Keep it ovah there!!


Raining here now but got to run the tar out of Mighty Mouse earlier!! Scored a really nice load of dead standing oak and took down a big hairy overhanging elm branch that the wife has been bugging me to take down for a long time! 026 never ceases to amaze me!!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> That's our tonight and tomorrow........


Same here..... Howdy Robin! How's it?


----------



## tbone75

Wet and cold here today , but dry and warm in my shop ! LOL Only have bout 30' from house to garage , not much chance of getting very wet or cold . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Ra
> 
> Raining here now but got to run the tar out of Mighty Mouse earlier!! Scored a really nice load of dead standing oak and took down a big hairy overhanging elm branch that the wife has been bugging me to take down for a long time! 026 never ceases to amaze me!!!



Bobby,...I never thought the day would come that I would choose a small saw over one of my 70 cc saws until I started building Mighty Mouses, the further I took them the better I liked them and now I take one of them on every trip out. Most times all I take are two of them unless I need to fell bigger stuff. They are just so dependable and cut fast enough that I never grow tired of using them, the last bunch I built last winter are just a smidge faster when ran against the previous group but you know most cutters wouldn`t pick up on it unless running them side by side. Dan and I noticed it right away when we were cutting up firewood early last spring when I first took out the latest batch for their inaugural cut fest....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Morning guys

Thanks to all the vets no matter where ya are !


----------



## tbone75

I would like to play with one of them , but really no use in it . Cutting is really over fer me . Sure sucks to say that , but just how it is now . I will stihl have plenty of fun fixing them up ! Do have some trouble starting one , get winded so easy , or the back gets mad at me . LOL
Sure was hoping things would get a little better , but guess the docs was right this time . Aint no way I will give up , stihl got lots of things that make me happy !


----------



## Sagetown

tbone75 said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Thanks to all the vets no matter where ya are !


G'Mornin' tbone75: Thanks for the thanks. I served in Vietnam because it was my duty to my country, and my number was up. I didn't know all the why's and wherefores, but I hoped it was for freedom from oppression of every sort. My superiors said I accomplished that which was above and beyond my call of duty. Whatever that means. I was only trying to survive the whole ordeal.


----------



## scallywag

* Remembrance day.*


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been very quiet this morning, this is a very emotional day for me so I usually don`t talk or converse over the net but spend most of my time remembering those that went before me and are no longer here to share this day with.


----------



## dancan

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/in-flanders-fields-1.3312135


----------



## dancan

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_North_Wall


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Same here..... Howdy Robin! How's it?


Hey Bobby!! It never got here....been hanging down over you and Ron......might get here tomorrow.....been warm so far anyway...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Today is another day so need to get at it, lil overcast here but no rain yet.


----------



## farrell

Morning fellas!

Windy and rain here and spose to get serious wind later


----------



## pioneerguy600

Didn`t get any rain today but hear we are in for some tomorrow, the amount is yet to be determined.


----------



## dancan

No rain yet but it will be here soon , an inch and a bit of wind might be a weekend to go look for a few leaners and run the MightyMouse


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yeah getting our rain today but sposed to stop later this afternoon. Have stuffs to do at the camp if its not going to rain hard on Sat day, all inside work up there now, got the walls ready for paint.


----------



## scallywag

We've had some rain of late, but not enough!.....Though no where as bad as 2009, our driest on record and the year of our most devastating bush fires.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> No rain yet but it will be here soon , an inch and a bit of wind might be a weekend to go look for a few leaners and run the MightyMouse



Hey Dan, that stuff we cut off the burn sure makes nice early wood, can just put in one piece at a time and let it go til its just a few coals, next piece will light right up off just a few sparks. Just like burning big kindling.


----------



## dancan

Yup , the burn hardwood is all I need for nightwood right now


----------



## MGoBlue

Stihl 041S said:


> He is now checking on it.


Any info Rob? @Stihl 041S


----------



## Stihl 041S

MGoBlue said:


> Any info Rob? @Stihl 041S


Dern it. I talked to him Friday. 
I'll leave a note. 
Thanks for reminding me!!!


----------



## Welder56

Hope everyone is enjoying a great weekend. Daughter turned 2 today so busy with parties lol


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-other/bedford/poulanwildthing-power-saw-165-00/1118300530

Husqueez ownerz LOL
Aren't they about 100$ new ?


----------



## Welder56

Hahaha that's funny. funnier than an ms170 for $300 used LOL


----------



## dancan

What's so funny about that ?


----------



## Welder56

I guess nothing hahaha. I've bought a near mint condition ms440 acrtic for $100. Needed a top end. But non the less. 

I wouldn't spend that kinda money on a half China saw


----------



## Welder56

Too eachs own though haha  my friend has one and it runs good! But I wouldn't spend the $300 for one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The lake was mild this weekend, no whitecaps on the main run, couple on the NW straight stretch but less the 3'.


----------



## dancan

Holy sufferin duck chit !!!
Page 6 , everyone connected to the huskeenet ???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Can`t even hear the wind in here!! Husqueeve convention!!


----------



## Welder56

Worked a 12 hour shift today. Ready for bed now


----------



## Cantdog

Good heavy rain here......hope there's some left over for you 'Nadians.....sending it eastward as fast as I can....


----------



## Stihl 041S

62 Merican going to work last night at 8pm. 
Gonna be 29 getting home tomorrow. 
Hey all


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Good heavy rain here......hope there's some left over for you 'Nadians.....sending it eastward as fast as I can....



Thanks for sending it along, we really need it right now, the lake has dropped 2" vertical since the last big rain!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> 62 Merican going to work last night at 8pm.
> Gonna be 29 getting home tomorrow.
> Hey all




Hey unc. Did you get that big piece fixed up that was dropped?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey unc. Did you get that big piece fixed up that was dropped?



Total tear down. 
Inspect parts and LP for cracks. 
On the bell, where it hit:
Heat
Bend 
Weld
Grind
Paint 
Forget to tell customer. It was in house.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok,...figured you fellas would fix er up good, customer will be the last to know.


----------



## dancan

"Musta happened in shipping" lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wet weekend coming , no firewooding if that comes to be.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok,...figured you fellas would fix er up good, customer will be the last to know.


They napped to schedule the heady "Ethics" talk the same day.

We often weld castings as part of manufacturing.
We brought it back to spec. Soooooooo
I could see it. Kinda......








Not really.


----------



## pioneerguy600

If brought back to spec then the part will work as intended, how and what it took to get it there is all part of the manufacture process to get it there. In business world the part is finished and ready to ship out.


----------



## Welder56

Morning all!! Sounds like a lot of rain coming for the next 3 days!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Morning all!! Sounds like a lot of rain coming for the next 3 days!!



More than we need!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am going to post this up here on the Fight thread as tbone75 / John King has been in the hospital for 3 days in ICU, he is now out and doing much better, can eat whatever he wants now. We are all wishing he will be home again soon and posting up a storm.


----------



## Welder56

Sending all the best vibes his way Jerry. That's great he's out of the hospital and thanks for sharing the news.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Sending all the best vibes his way Jerry. That's great he's out of the hospital and thanks for sharing the news.



You are most welcome! He once spent a lot of time on here and many people/members know him from this thread.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to the top


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bumpity bump^^


----------



## dancan

Tbone needs a few minimax's to work on when he's able to !!!
He loves them minimax's


----------



## Stihl 041S

I miss the basterd!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

He was pretty sore yesterday. I guess they are sending a camera down his windpipe checking his lungs? One more of those this morning and he should be out. He's a little tough to understand via text but isn't up to a bunch of talking just yet. He's in good hands though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> He was pretty sore yesterday. I guess they are sending a camera down his windpipe checking his lungs? One more of those this morning and he should be out. He's a little tough to understand via text but isn't up to a bunch of talking just yet. He's in good hands though.


 Thanks, good thing he got in there as soon as he did and had it treated!


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> He was pretty sore yesterday. I guess they are sending a camera down his windpipe checking his lungs? One more of those this morning and he should be out. He's a little tough to understand via text but isn't up to a bunch of talking just yet. He's in good hands though.



Hope they didn't scope the other end first ....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Makes me very happy he is finally back home, hope for a full recovery!!


----------



## Welder56

Nothing better than being home!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yup +1


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a frosty night, down around 22 F but hope to see it in the 50`s again by weeks end. Soon be time for saw building again, really missed that this year so far.


----------



## dancan

You keep buildin and I'll keep runnin lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> You keep buildin and I'll keep runnin lol



Have to build up a few more Mighty Mouses even a Super Mighty Mouse if I get really cookin!!....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Almost had a ,CHAMP, moment the other day, a guy asked me if I could get a saw to ," run"!!!! and I said ,pardon,...LOL...ha...ha....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welll,....I lost it!!!....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun and above freezing today, great Turkey Day to all our Southern friends!


----------



## dancan

Happy Turkey Day !!!!
Looks like I won a nice little 5100 Dolly on the Pig Site today


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Happy Turkey Day !!!!
> Looks like I won a nice little 5100 Dolly on the Pig Site today



Yep!!...


----------



## dancan

Thanks Chucker for the fine German saw !!!!


----------



## tbone75

I am back again !! They keep trying to put me down , but aint no way I go easy !! Been home a couple days and getting better each day !
Thanks for all the kind words fellers !! Gotta say it does help to know you got lots pulling for ya ! And very thankful I have such a great family to watch over me ! Also a even bigger thanks to my midget cat !! If she hadn't kept scratching my leg to get me up would have been much worse ! I was kinda bad off early that morning and having a real hard time knowing what was going on . But my cat has her idea of when I should be up and letting her into the garage every morning . LOL Lucky I had nuff smarts to call my sis before I went out again . 45 mins after she got me to the hospital I couldn't breathe !! My blood pressure was bottoming out , 66 over 54 !! They said I shouldn't have been able to walk , but I did right to the car ! LOL Little wobbly all the way ! LOL They put a mask on me that forces air into yer lungs when ya breathe in , 10 psi is a lot of air ! If they couldn't get nuff air into me with that I would have got the tube down the throat again like the last time I had this chit ! But then they tell me something inside me is muffed up cause they had a very bad time getting the tube in me before , don't even wanna think what they would have to do if they couldn't get that down me !! But I did my best to breathe deep as possible so I wouldn't need anything else ! Guess I got lucky , next day they took the mask off , then just the normal O2 . Lots more to it , but ya gots the idea . LOL Just happen to get there in time before it got bad as the other time ! That was 18 days in there , 15 of them in ICU and put in the rotor bed ! That bed is only a last resort , only 2 ways you get out of that bed , one is not good !! Every doc and nurse that seen me said I wouldn't make it . Just had to make liars out of them ! LOL But to get the same thing again 2 years later ?? Same odds as getting hit by lightning twice ! But its also a very weak part of me now , any cold , flue or dust, even exhaust fumes can set it off now they tell me . Gonna have to do some major changes in everything I do and how I do it . I am getting stronger each day , so that is a great start ! 
Kinna windy fer a wimpy Slug . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Really good to have you back John!!


----------



## tbone75

Doing much better today ! Even drove down town and back ! Then helped my brother get this AC/Heater thing for his man cave loaded up . But gotta say I think I am done for the day . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Doing much better today ! Even drove down town and back ! Then helped my brother get this AC/Heater thing for his man cave loaded up . But gotta say I think I am done for the day . LOL



You are over doing it already, take it easy and do a little each time, no need to overtire yerself right outa the box!


----------



## dancan

^^^^^Wut Jerry said ^^^^^


----------



## tbone75

Gotta get back in shape ASAP ! Gots stuffs to do ! 

Think I will take it easier today . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t push it too hard too soon John, just do a little at a time, getting in shape will happen slowly but surely if you don`t overdo it, the older we get the easier it is for us to do too much at one shot, better to break it up with plenty of breaks.


----------



## Welder56

I might not know you at all tbone75, but it's really great to hear your back at home and getting stronger everyday! Shows you have lots of will.

All the best and don't overdo anything


----------



## Welder56

Got a nice West German 034 super coming my way soon... woot woot.


----------



## tbone75

Welder56 said:


> I might not know you at all tbone75, but it's really great to hear your back at home and getting stronger everyday! Shows you have lots of will.
> 
> All the best and don't overdo anything


Thank you very much ! This round wasn't nothing , last time round was just way to close to the edge ! They all told my family to prepare for the worst ! But I am just way to stubborn ! LOL
So this time was a cake walk ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anybody Home???? anybody!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Is there a Huskovarns convention in session and I didn`t get the notice???


----------



## dancan

Sorry Jerry , I was busy laughing at the local husqvee for sale ads


----------



## Cantdog

Got some long needed repairs on the island camp over Thanksgiving week....replaced the old skirting that was in very rough shape. Base skirting is very necessary here.....high run tides with a good blow can put a floating tree/log in under the camp and can knock the posts right out. So I tore off the old and replaced with some good used 5/4" X 6" pressure treated I had kicking around.....got two most important sides done....damn rocks were crooked.....still have one end yet to do.....need a few more pieces of 5/4...next spring I hope...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sorry Jerry , I was busy laughing at the local husqvee for sale ads



That just might be considered, SLACCKKING!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Got some long needed repairs on the island camp over Thanksgiving week....replaced the old skirting that was in very rough shape. Base skirting is very necessary here.....high run tides with a good blow can put a floating tree/log in under the camp and can knock the posts right out. So I tore off the old and replaced with some good used 5/4" X 6" pressure treated I had kicking around.....got two most important sides done....damn rocks were crooked.....still have one end yet to do.....need a few more pieces of 5/4...next spring I hope...
> 
> View attachment 465865
> View attachment 465868
> View attachment 465870
> View attachment 465874
> View attachment 465875
> View attachment 465879




Real nice scribing job ya done there Robin! Your camp is very close to the water....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Real nice scribing job ya done there Robin! Your camp is very close to the water....LOL




Thanks.......I had the time...as you know, doing such work, you strike a level of work and it has to stay that level all the way through.........my highland ancestors would have been proud too.......did the whole thing on one sabre saw blade!!!!!

Oh yeah....folks don't believe me when I say that waves can and do break right over the ledge and camp and up into the woods behind at times........like someone tossing a 5 gal pail of water against the kitchen windows every 2-3 minutes......has to blow due west about 40knts to get that effect at high tide......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That just might be considered, SLACCKKING!!


Sumpin really strange going on here , pages are all waco !! Kinna like Danny ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thanks.......I had the time...as you know, doing such work, you strike a level of work and it has to stay that level all the way through.........my highland ancestors would have been proud too.......did the whole thing on one sabre saw blade!!!!!
> 
> Oh yeah....folks don't believe me when I say that waves can and do break right over the ledge and camp and up into the woods behind at times........like someone tossing a 5 gal pail of water against the kitchen windows every 2-3 minutes......has to blow due west about 40knts to get that effect at high tide......


 Making a lil bit/blade go a long way....yep!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sumpin really strange going on here , pages are all waco !! Kinna like Danny ! LOL



Just yer puter John or the server you are using on yer puter....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slipped down to page 3 again, everyone gone off to the Hooskie conventions, no wonder its so quiet in here.


----------



## Cantdog

Page III...!!! Bump!!! Not much chainsaw related...'cept a new 32" Cannon in large Husky mount should be here from jon1212 tomorrow...excited me am....


----------



## Cantdog

Damn....Jerry you beat me!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Slipped down to page 3 again, everyone gone off to the Hooskie conventions, no wonder its so quiet in here.


Yeah...well...ya know....Sthil guys ain't got that much to brag about...so it gets quiet now and then if the others go away...I meen...you know how it is....


----------



## pioneerguy600

No braggin but still getting stuff done up before winter sets in. At least got all the firewood I need piled under cover of the woodhouse. Bayliner all dry n snugly wrapped up, winterized for this year. May still make another camp run this coming weekend, still hauling stuff up there for next seasons renovations.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No braggin but still getting stuff done up before winter sets in. At least got all the firewood I need piled under cover of the woodhouse. Bayliner all dry n snugly wrapped up, winterized for this year. May still make another camp run this coming weekend, still hauling stuff up there for next seasons renovations.



Yeah.....all done with camp for 2015........weather is looking good the next week or so but the Seaway is in the process of fluid changes etc..headed back home to flush the drive and heat exchanger...then into the boathouse for the winter......wish the Glastron was good to go...might be tempted but that is another project....perhaps by spring...


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can run the Princecraft Starfish with the 45 tiller up to the camp until the lake freezes over, its as fast as the Bayliner but no where as comfortable but then again its only a 15 min run if the wind is not kicking up too badly.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can run the Princecraft Starfish with the 45 tiller up to the camp until the lake freezes over, its as fast as the Bayliner but no where as comfortable but then again its only a 15 min run if the wind is not kicking up too badly.



Yep...used the 15 foot Glastron with first a 55 Johnson and later a 70 Johnson for 10-12 years before I got the Seaway.....used to be about the same speed but since the new 225 Hoss MPI 4.3 install the Seaway is about 10 mph faster. Like the Glastron as it's quick and easy to use plus I can land it on the beach to load and unload.......but this time of year the Seaway is a much safer and more comfortable choice. Only two types of sea conditions here this time of year.........flat calm....or downright snotty.....generally the latter. Damn tilt tube on the Johnson is made of steel and keeps rusting inside which pinches the steering shaft which passes through the tube.....they make a nut with a grease fitting and seal which keeps the water out and grease in...had one on the 55 but some Bozo cut the threaded part of the tilt tube off flush on the port side of the 70 so no place for the nut to be. Trying to get a sharper steering angle I guess. Anyway there is a guy who sells a new stainless tilt tube for around $70.00....gotta pick one up I guess....steering stuck tight right now....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yep... some Bozo cut the threaded part of the tilt tube off flush ..steering stuck tight right now....



Sounds like you let a Huskee tech work on you canoe motor .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice option to have steering, don`t think I would leave home without it...LOL
Those tilt pins should be ss from the outset, no place for regular steel around saltwater anyway. I keep all mine greased heavily and they all tilt but have seen plenty seized up from no grease and not being used.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dropping like a stone again, hard to keep er afloat when so few are posting anymore!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice option to have steering, don`t think I would leave home without it...LOL
> Those tilt pins should be ss from the outset, no place for regular steel around saltwater anyway. I keep all mine greased heavily and they all tilt but have seen plenty seized up from no grease and not being used.



This one tilts fine as it has grease fittings on the outside but the inside "grows" rust and pinches the Teleflex steering shaft....which is stainless...but your right why not just use stainless for the tube to start with? The nut and seal deal worked great...keep the water out and the inside flooded with lube all the time...but as I said when I changed to the 70 someone had cut the treaded end of the tube off flush with the locknut.....of course I didn't notice that when I bought it.....and being a fresh water motor it wasn't an issue then......I don't think I've evah , evah run that motor in fresh water...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Think I will load up and make one final camp run, still have a boatload+ of materials I want to get up there before the lake freezes over. Stocking up for next seasons renos....LOL


----------



## dancan

Stihl the best .
Have a good run Jerry !


----------



## Cantdog

Yep....have a good run Jerry....I flushed the engine, heat exchanger and drive unit, sucked the warm oil out, changed the filter and put the Seaway in it's boat house today...no more camp runs for me until spring. Beautiful day here...clear, calm 45 degrees 'Merican ...got a lot done. However it's a "Dark and Stormy" night here......though the weather is clear and fine.....


----------



## dancan

Was thinking about Dark and Stormys last night , perfect winter antifreeze LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Was thinking about Dark and Stormys last night , perfect winter antifreeze LOL




Yes it is.......my attendant makes a very tasty one......or more.....


----------



## Welder56

Happy Sunday everyone! Hope the weekend is treating everyone good. Mondays always creep up too fast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got the trip in and the weather was so fine I thought it was still summer, well the ramp was ice covered early Sat morning but it melted within 15 mins of me getting to the lake, by the time I launched all the ice n snow was gone. Rest of the weekend the temps kept rising and reached 15c on the thermometer at the camp. No wind to speak of and the lake was almost flat calm.


----------



## Welder56

Flatter then piss on a plate my grandad would say ^^^

Glad it was a good trip Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Guess this site is gonna let me in this time ! Try to get on it just times out and I go to the other place . LOL
Had a mile long list for today , last fair day for a while it seems , rain moving back in tomorrow and more chances all week long . Arther was nice nuff to let me get lots done today ? Bet I pay big time fer it too ! LOL 
Must not be 100% healed back up yet , sure wear down in a hurry ! But I had to keep going to get stuff outside done today ! Think I did get all caught up , that week off hurt more ways than 2 ! LOL
Nice to see you guys stihl posting over here , sure aint nothing like it was before the hack . Fraid its stihl sinking over here . Sure have made some super great friends thanks to this site ! And learned plenty to get me in trouble ! LOL Just can't never see not being over here . Specially from when I got real sick , all the help I got stihl just blows my mind !! Then that GTG we had !! Sure hope we can do that again !!!! Just don't meet people like you guys but once in a life time ! Will always be so thankful for it also !! Don't find people like this every day ya know !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!!!!
Hey All!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess this site is gonna let me in this time ! Try to get on it just times out and I go to the other place . LOL
> Had a mile long list for today , last fair day for a while it seems , rain moving back in tomorrow and more chances all week long . Arther was nice nuff to let me get lots done today ? Bet I pay big time fer it too ! LOL
> Must not be 100% healed back up yet , sure wear down in a hurry ! But I had to keep going to get stuff outside done today ! Think I did get all caught up , that week off hurt more ways than 2 ! LOL
> Nice to see you guys stihl posting over here , sure aint nothing like it was before the hack . Fraid its stihl sinking over here . Sure have made some super great friends thanks to this site ! And learned plenty to get me in trouble ! LOL Just can't never see not being over here . Specially from when I got real sick , all the help I got stihl just blows my mind !! Then that GTG we had !! Sure hope we can do that again !!!! Just don't meet people like you guys but once in a life time ! Will always be so thankful for it also !! Don't find people like this every day ya know !



Would like to see you over here more often, but I know you have trouble with getting on here. So very relieved you made it out of the horse pistol so quickly. Havn`t seen a post from Bobby for a while now, hope he is ok. We did have a very tight group here back before the hack.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!!!!
> Hey All!!!



Hey uncle Rob. Doing any drilling?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Flatter then piss on a plate my grandad would say ^^^
> 
> Glad it was a good trip Jerry



Was very happy we made this ,likely to be the last trip this year, to the camp. Got the last boatload of materials I had piled up here ,now at the camp for next years fun!. We were the only ones on our end of the lake.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was very happy we made this ,likely to be the last trip this year, to the camp. Got the last boatload of materials I had piled up here ,now at the camp for next years fun!. We were the only ones on our end of the lake.



Kinda nice to be the only ones I can imagine. Don't have to worry to much about anyone else  what's the big projects for next year??


----------



## Welder56

tbone75 said:


> Guess this site is gonna let me in this time ! Try to get on it just times out and I go to the other place . LOL
> Had a mile long list for today , last fair day for a while it seems , rain moving back in tomorrow and more chances all week long . Arther was nice nuff to let me get lots done today ? Bet I pay big time fer it too ! LOL
> Must not be 100% healed back up yet , sure wear down in a hurry ! But I had to keep going to get stuff outside done today ! Think I did get all caught up , that week off hurt more ways than 2 ! LOL
> Nice to see you guys stihl posting over here , sure aint nothing like it was before the hack . Fraid its stihl sinking over here . Sure have made some super great friends thanks to this site ! And learned plenty to get me in trouble ! LOL Just can't never see not being over here . Specially from when I got real sick , all the help I got stihl just blows my mind !! Then that GTG we had !! Sure hope we can do that again !!!! Just don't meet people like you guys but once in a life time ! Will always be so thankful for it also !! Don't find people like this every day ya know !




Would love to make it to a GTG someday. Would be a good time I'm sure. 

This site has done me lots of good as far as meeting really great people. Sure glad to hear your doing good!!


----------



## Welder56

Kinda embarrassed to admit.... @pioneerguy600 and @dancan were right.. hoosqys are the devil. In the process of changing back over to the stihls..... 


Go easy on me


----------



## dancan

Told you so .....


----------



## Welder56

Glad I tried them out.....

They are definitely like some women. Looks good, but not worth the headache


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Kinda nice to be the only ones I can imagine. Don't have to worry to much about anyone else  what's the big projects for next year??



Everything on the interior, going to strip it out and replace with newer stuff, most everything in there was from the 50`s or even older. Keep the older bureaus, dressers and storage cabinets.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun is up and temps above freezing, time to get out n get stuffs done.


----------



## tbone75

WOW !! Got back on here again !!

Wondering bout Bobby too Jerry , sure hope hes OK ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Havn`t heard from Bobby in a good spell now, not like him not to drop by every other month. Last I heard from him he was collecting a few truckloads of oak n running a Mighty Mouse.


----------



## Cantdog

Page 5!!!!! Man it is ZZZZZzzzzlack in here......I'd start a fight but I'm more of a lover.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Page 5!!!!! Man it is ZZZZZzzzzlack in here......I'd start a fight but I'm more of a lover.....




You would be mostly fighting with yourself cause there is next to no one here and I don`t fight on line....LOL


----------



## dancan

Don't have to fight , we know that Stihl has the better built saw .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, Stihls are superior!


----------



## Cantdog

Better built.....superior......sounds like a Ford ad.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Military grade!!..


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Military grade!!..




By that you must mean (1) overpriced and (2) rarely works as advertised until the overpriced available upgrades are installed........even then iffy....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Your military equipment same as ours.? Nevah get stuffs that work until many millions spent tryin!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry !

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/annapolis-valley/two-chain-saws/1125302780


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/annapolis-valley/two-chain-saws/1125302780



Yep, Colin beat you to it by two days, he sent me a PM about them. I still never found them on KI site.


----------



## dancan

I walked by a Huskee , it made me slow , sorry


----------



## pioneerguy600

No problem Dan, that`s a little further than I want to drive to get those saws, gots too many of them already.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I walked by a Huskee , it made me slow , sorry




That's not what made you slow.....it was the fact you was dragging that old leg shackle hooked to that Stihl......."That Ol' Ball and Chain"....word of advise...don't go near deep water......


----------



## pioneerguy600

First snow on the ground, heavy n wet so let it lay, maybe next June will make some hay!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> First snow on the ground, heavy n wet so let it lay, maybe next June will make some hay!



Just drizzle here today......the bride and I have to go up to Bangor this afternoon.....it may different inland....

If it does make hay I'll probably be buying it next fall.....most of Hoss's baled hay I buy comes from NB or PEI....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Just drizzle here today......the bride and I have to go up to Bangor this afternoon.....it may different inland....
> 
> If it does make hay I'll probably be buying it next fall.....most of Hoss's baled hay I buy comes from NB or PEI....



Been many years since I last made hay. Started out pitching it loose and eventually got a bailer, then put upwards of 2,500 bales away each summer. Them bales of timothy and clover put a beatin on ya when chuckin them from 7 am to 10 pm, 250+ a day up into the hay mows.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been many years since I last made hay. Started out pitching it loose and eventually got a bailer, then put upwards of 2,500 bales away each summer. Them bales of timothy and clover put a beatin on ya when chuckin them from 7 am to 10 pm, 250+ a day up into the hay mows.



Yeah.......I know what you mean......in my teens I worked on a sheep farm year 'round......300 head of Gods dumbest creatures....we baled all our own hay....two cuttings a year........early cut....tractors were stuck half the time.....late cut ......would just blister you.....drink gallons of water a day......good times.....$0.75 an hour and he'd NEVAH pay you it all to once.......lil' dribble here....lil' dribble there.....always paid up in the end and was writ down in the big book, but never enough at one time so you could do anything with it....good times......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Always had a darker tan after haying season ended around mid August....LOL
That sisal string sure was rough on the hands.


----------



## Cantdog

Damn....raining like a cow pizzing on a flat rock!!!!!!! Gonna have to make a run for the truck......not liking this!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yessir ree, rain pounding down steady with high gusts of wind. Been out in it most of the day, damp I am!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yessir ree, rain pounding down steady with high gusts of wind. Been out in it most of the day, damp I am!




Sucks it does............cold here now...few clearing off flakes.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can feel the cold setting in here tonight, snow n rain mix falling now.


----------



## Scooterbum

Morning


----------



## Icehouse

Good lord I haven't been on AS for so long, since our son moved here from Phoenix. He's off traveling today working on generators won't be back for a couple days so things quite here today. 25° and getting cooler 1/2" of snow. You all stay well, hear.


----------



## Cantdog

Scooterbum said:


> Morning




Bum.........good to see you're stihl upright and taking nourishment......been a while....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scoot,...been a couple years hasn`t it? Good to see yer still kicking!!


----------



## dancan

I just figured he was busy making dress up bar stickers for John and Ron .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Temp dropping tonight but supposed to be back up above freezing tomorrow. Had everything weatherwise today from rain, snow showers to sunny periods and all above freezing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well today was not too bad, just above freezing, cloudy but no precip, did an r&r on an exterior entrance door. Of course it was rotten under the door sill!!


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well today was not too bad, just above freezing


 
25*C @ 10:00 am as we speak, heading for 37*C today, talking 42*C tomorrow !


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> 25*C @ 10:00 am as we speak, heading for 37*C today, talking 42*C tomorrow !



Don`t like that! Like average 20C that we have here, gets a little below freezing in the winter but no deep freeze.


----------



## tbone75

Managed to get on here today ! Last 3 tries I gave up !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I just figured he was busy making dress up bar stickers for John and Ron .


I stihl got some of them too ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t know what is up with your puter John, must be the server you use. Been another wet n dreary day here but better than snow and still above freezing.


----------



## Dave6390

Oh rub it in PG600, snow and 18*F in So. Cntl. WI! Had to quit early due to no visibility and slippery as a SumBitch! Going back to the 40's Sunday, I hope! Only have 3 of 18 trees left before I call it quits until the new year! What a messed up year, weather wise!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dave6390 said:


> Oh rub it in PG600, snow and 18*F in So. Cntl. WI! Had to quit early due to no visibility and slippery as a SumBitch! Going back to the 40's Sunday, I hope! Only have 3 of 18 trees left before I call it quits until the new year! What a messed up year, weather wise!
> 
> 
> Dave6390 in WI



That sounds real chitty to be working in but I really like it here once the ground freezes hard and temps fall to a few below freezing, no precip falling the woods are at their best for working in. A little snow no problem but last winter we had 4 - 5 ' in the woods with layers of frozen crust between ground and top, that was too messy to work in. Hope you get what you need to done on time!


----------



## Dave6390

Yea, that was last year for us! Been in the 50's til Wednesday, now it's a bit nipply out. Stay Warm, and have a Merry Christmas!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## pioneerguy600

You to Dave! Stay safe!


----------



## Stihl 041S

IR impact. 1/2" 20 volt. Kicks butt

Talk amongst yourselves.


----------



## Dave6390

Let's get it on! Start talking some smack, and let's see where it goes! Ya, Frostback!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## Stihl 041S

Commie Pinko Bass Player!!!!!

End of fighting in the fight thread.


----------



## Dave6390

[emoji106], I'm worn out already, I quit! It's a draw!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah. 
No real fighting since The Incident


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Incident we never talk about and very seldom mention!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hilti 22 volt cordless tools rule, or at least make your wrist ache.

https://www.hilti.com/medias/sys_ma...plication/pdf&realname=3.Cordless+Systems.pdf


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Incident we never talk about and very seldom mention!



Yes.......That's the one......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wish that Incident wasn`t ever brought up!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wish that Incident wasn`t ever brought up!!



What Incident???


----------



## pioneerguy600

You know, the one we never talk about!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hilti 22 volt cordless tools rule, or at least make your wrist ache.
> 
> https://www.hilti.com/medias/sys_master/h1d/hf2/9152458817566.pdf?mime=application/pdf&realname=3.Cordless+Systems.pdf


4 digit price tag??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> What Incident???


I'm telling MOM!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> 4 digit price tag??


 Depends on how many ya want, the impact alone sells for under.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Depends on how many ya want, the impact alone sells for under.


Not as bad as I thought
IR comes with 2 batteries
Mafell is the meanest prices. But good stuff


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm telling MOM!!!!



But...she already knows.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well I hope the Incident doesn`t get mentioned again this year!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> But...she already knows.....


Moms know EVERYTHING....accept it.


----------



## dancan

My 7" 36v dewalt circ saw is awesome but my makita 18v circ saw has cut me more firewood .


----------



## scallywag

4o*C plus all weekend, strong winds and lightning, over 300 individual fires burning some 6000 acres in our state alone, interesting start to summer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> 4o*C plus all weekend, strong winds and lightning, over 300 individual fires burning some 6000 acres in our state alone, interesting start to summer.
> 
> View attachment 471676



I gave your post a, like, but I can`t say I like those wild fires, very dangerous conditions you have down there this year!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> My 7" 36v dewalt circ saw is awesome but my makita 18v circ saw has cut me more firewood .



Quiet saws fer cutting up pallets, but pallets burn up too quickly!


----------



## dancan

scallywag said:


> 4o*C plus all weekend, strong winds and lightning, over 300 individual fires burning some 6000 acres in our state alone, interesting start to summer.
> 
> View attachment 471676



I give you a like for staying safe and the pic, not for the fires .

Pallets ???
Heck , I use them to cut up the peckerpoles LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back to da top


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> Back to da top


 
At 4:30am your either up early or been up all night?


----------



## Dave6390

I took a nap, 3 to 4 hrs is all I ever get! Ir sucks getting older! What time is it where you're at?


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## scallywag

8:30 pm Monday night and its still light enough to run the solar system!


----------



## Dave6390

3:00am, just south of Madison, WI, USA. Got to sleep from 11:45pm til 2:50am


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> At 4:30am your either up early or been up all night?


Goin home. Up all night. 
Work 3x12 weekend nights. 
4 days off!!!!


----------



## scallywag

Sun setting now.


----------



## Dave6390

Going to cut a twin trunked Maple down, in the rain @ 42*s, yea!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## Dave6390

Perfect Picture for a Monday morning!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> 4 days off!!!!


Enjoy!!


----------



## Dave6390

[emoji106], I'll be happy to stay dry!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> Enjoy!!


Trying to get my shop done and machine tools moved in. 
It's fighting me. Lol


----------



## Dave6390

Take a hammer to it, make them fit!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## scallywag

Dave6390 said:


> Going to cut a twin trunked Maple down, in the rain @ 42*s, yea!


 
One day I will travel to one of these magical far off places to see this stuff they call rain, legend has it, that in this land a man can find Stihl parts at a realistic price!....It is also said if he's real lucky he may even catch a glimpse of the mythical 026!


----------



## Dave6390

Come to Wisconsin anytime, this is Stihl country, I just bought a 201T, yesterday. I'm chomping at the bit to get it! Maybe by Christmas! 


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## Dave6390

The 026 parts hang from the trees, waiting to be plucked!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## scallywag

Dave6390 said:


> The 026 parts hang from the trees, waiting to be plucked!


 
Dave you are a very cruel man!.....We have only just met and your making fun of me.


----------



## Dave6390

Just imagine if you were sitting here drinking coffee in the shop, looking at 75+ chainsaws! Which to take, which not? I wasn't this mean a few years ago! LMFAO....[emoji12]


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## scallywag

Dave6390 said:


> Come to Wisconsin anytime


 
My new car has a Wisconsin engine, the big two cylinder model!!


----------



## Dave6390

I drive a Hemi, V8. But, gasoline is under $2.40/gallon w/no ethanol here! Cheapest in 3 years!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## scallywag

Dave6390 said:


> Just imagine if you were sitting here drinking coffee in the shop, looking at 75+ chainsaws!


 
By the time I got there I couldn't afford a coffee let alone a new saw!


----------



## scallywag

Dave6390 said:


> I drive a Hemi


 
Interesting!.....I had a Hemi once, but the cream the doctor give me fixed it.


----------



## Dave6390

Yea, really similar on long road trips! After 12 hours behind the wheel! Smart alic!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## scallywag

Dave6390 said:


> gasoline is under $2.40/gallon


 
$5.60 a gallon here a the moment and that's cheap!


----------



## Dave6390

No, that's not. That's cheaper than California! Almost $7/gal there! Gonna be there next month getting my new saw modded! Can't wait!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## Dave6390

No wonder you drive a 2 cylinder car, there! What make of car has 2 cylinders, besides a motorcycle?


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## pioneerguy600

This place sure got busy overnight! Used to be that way a few years back.


----------



## Dave6390

This just started at 3:30am/CST and 6:30pm Aussie time! I assume 15 hour difference!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## scallywag

Dave6390 said:


> No wonder you drive a 2 cylinder car, there! What make of car has 2 cylinders, besides a motorcycle?


 
Sorry Dave, I'm just talking crap bout the two cylinder car, most of our car are v6 or v8.


----------



## scallywag

Dave6390 said:


> This just started at 3:30am/CST and 6:30pm Aussie time! I assume 15 hour difference!


 
Its just on 10:45 pm here.


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> This place sure got busy overnight! Used to be that way a few years back.


 
Just filling in time waiting for the day shift to come on.


----------



## Dave6390

So, a 17 hour time difference between us, & everybody loves a tight Ass, nobody likes a Smartass!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## Dave6390

Work starts in an hour for me! The homeowner won't care if we make a little noise!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## scallywag

Dave6390 said:


> nobody likes a Smartass!


 ???


----------



## Dave6390

Just digging through the saws and felt like being an Ass for a moment! It's all good here , Bud!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## Cantdog

Wow!!.....that was quite a flurry of posts.....like Jerry said...."as it used to be"...great....but to clarify "Hemis" you can feel in the seat of your pants.....and Stihls.......well....really they are more like fertilizer than fruit...you can pick them up out of the cow fields or any good anchorage......


----------



## Stihl 041S

JsnobS.......


----------



## dancan

Suub standard Swede saw ownerzz .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just like a fart in a windstorm!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> JsnobS.......



Hmmmmmm........let's see.......pffffft...lol!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Suub standard Swede saw ownerzz .



I reiterate...........pffft....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just like a fart in a windstorm!



Well........that much is true....we do get around.......


----------



## Dave6390

What's that? Cantdog, you do reach arounds? The only thing blowing in the windstorm is your mouth! Awfully cheeky aren't you!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## Cantdog

Speaking of which.......the daughter is now in the air somewhere between Logan and Portland Jet Port.......on her way back from Mehico......be walking through the door sometime before daylight......like 4:30 AM.......first Christmas together in 3 years.....short stay and then back to school......


----------



## Cantdog

Dave6390 said:


> What's that? Cantdog, you do reach arounds? The only thing blowing in the windstorm is your mouth! Awfully cheeky aren't you!
> 
> 
> Dave6390 in WI



That's enough from a cheese head......LOL!!!!


----------



## Dave6390

Well, now we've got something going on! I'll let you know when you've heard enough. Now, you've opened the door to a real windstorm. BTW, raised, worked, & retired in Cali, moved here to get away from windbags, like you! Stick that in your pipe and smoke it. Just stop exhaling BS! 


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## Dave6390

Don't go looking for a dictionary to find some words that you have no understanding of! Just sit in the corner and when I ask for some **** out of you, then you can slide across the room. Isn't it past your bedtime anyway?


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Speaking of which.......the daughter is now in the air somewhere between Logan and Portland Jet Port.......on her way back from Mehico......be walking through the door sometime before daylight......like 4:30 AM.......first Christmas together in 3 years.....short stay and then back to school......


That's great news. 
Enjoy all the time you can with her.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> That's enough from a cheese head......LOL!!!!



It matters not Lad.

He isn't even a CheeseHead.
Only one e in the middle.
Like bef 


A fairly common chesebead. 

Only to be pitied... ....at most.


----------



## scallywag

I thought the title of this thread was just a play on words?... Not to be taken literally!


----------



## scallywag

........Meanwhile


----------



## tbone75

Finally got on here again , aint had to play catch up fer a long time in here ! I was 4 - 5 pages behind !!

Tried getting on here the last 3 days ! Had trouble getting on that other site too , gotta be something to do with my internet service ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> I thought the title of this thread was just a play on words?... Not to be taken literally!


ZACTLY!!!!!

If you read any of the 6000+ pages it's evident.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Finally got on here again , aint had to play catch up fer a long time in here ! I was 4 - 5 pages behind !!
> 
> Tried getting on here the last 3 days ! Had trouble getting on that other site too , gotta be something to do with my internet service ?


Hey John!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> ZACTLY!!!!!
> 
> If you read any of the 6000+ pages it's evident.



It should be........LOL!!!! However......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wind has abated and light rain now falling, staying mild and the sun is gone over to the other side!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Finally got on here again , aint had to play catch up fer a long time in here ! I was 4 - 5 pages behind !!
> 
> Tried getting on here the last 3 days ! Had trouble getting on that other site too , gotta be something to do with my internet service ?



Been tellin ya that fer three months!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been tellin ya that fer three months!!


John hasn't listened since the Nixon Administration. 
Hey Jerry
Hey John


----------



## scallywag

Spent the day cleaning up the bar-b-q area, a few ol mates are still here from last years Christmas party!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Finally got on here again , aint had to play catch up fer a long time in here ! I was 4 - 5 pages behind !!
> 
> Tried getting on here the last 3 days ! Had trouble getting on that other site too , gotta be something to do with my internet service ?


Hey TBone!!! How yah been Buddy? Miss yah around the Campus!! Merry Christmas T to you and your great Family!!
Take care my friend! I'll stay in touch more! Had a heckuve spat with an infected tooth that almost killed me then another one up top.... then all the uppers went south! Whew what a 3 weeks! Feeling OK now though! Took down a huge Black Maple up my father's few days ago and cut it up yesterday. Felt great to be running the saws again!! 
Keep playing the Lottery T...We'll make it to Germany yet!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been tellin ya that fer three months!!


Hi Jerry!!! Merry Christmas to you and the family!! All the best!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> John hasn't listened since the Nixon Administration.
> Hey Jerry
> Hey John



Hey unc.! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Hi Jerry!!! Merry Christmas to you and the family!! All the best!!!



Hey Bobby!!
Merry Christmas to you and RA, all the best of the season. Sorry to hear of the tooth maladies, sure no fun that!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Hey TBone!!! How yah been Buddy? Miss yah around the Campus!! Merry Christmas T to you and your great Family!!
> Take care my friend! I'll stay in touch more! Had a heckuve spat with an infected tooth that almost killed me then another one up top.... then all the uppers went south! Whew what a 3 weeks! Feeling OK now though! Took down a huge Black Maple up my father's few days ago and cut it up yesterday. Felt great to be running the saws again!!
> Keep playing the Lottery T...We'll make it to Germany yet!!


Sure good to hear from you , was wondering bout you ? Sorry for the teeth stuff , that can get very serious ! My brother had to get his uppers all out cause of infection ! Guy I worked with bout died from his teeth , sounds a lot like what you had !
You and yours have a merry Christmas !!


----------



## tbone75

Merry Christmas Rob !! And to everyone else !!


----------



## dancan

Happy Festivus !!!
May you all be able to air your grievances and have great feats of strength


----------



## lead farmer

>>> The " M " word... by Jeff Foxworthy
>>>
>>> Have you ever wondered why it's OK to make jokes about Catholics,
>>> the Pope, Jews, Christians, the Irish, the Italians, the Polish,
>>> the Chinese, the French (including French Canadians), the elderly,
>>> bad golfers, men/women , blacks/whites, etc, but its insensitive
>>> to make jokes about Muslims? Time to level the playing field and
>>> be politically correct by including the Muslims!
>>>
>>> 1. If you grow and refine heroin for a living, but you have a
>>> moral objection to liquor, you may be a Muslim.
>>>
>>> 2. If you own a $3,000 machine gun and a $5,000 rocket launcher,
>>> but you can't afford shoes, you may be a Muslim.
>>>
>>> 3. If you have more wives than teeth, you may be a Muslim.
>>>
>>> 4. If you wipe your butt with your bare hand but consider bacon to
>>> be unclean, you may be a Muslim.
>>>
>>> 5. If you think vests come in two styles: Bullet-proof and
>>> suicide, you may be a Muslim
>>>
>>> 6. If you can't think of anyone you haven't declared jihad
>>> against, you may be a Muslim.
>>>
>>> 7. If you consider television dangerous but routinely carry
>>> explosives in your clothing, you may be a Muslim.
>>>
>>> 8. If you were amazed to discover that cell phones have uses other
>>> than setting off roadside bombs, you may be a Muslim.
>>>
>>> 9. If you have nothing against women and think every man should
>>> own at least four, you may be a Muslim.
>>>
>>> If you find this offensive and don't forward it, you are part of
>>> the problem in America!
>>>
>>> If you delete this you are most likely a Muslim.


----------



## Dave6390

lead farmer said:


> >>> The " M " word... by Jeff Foxworthy
> >>>
> >>> Have you ever wondered why it's OK to make jokes about Catholics,
> >>> the Pope, Jews, Christians, the Irish, the Italians, the Polish,
> >>> the Chinese, the French (including French Canadians), the elderly,
> >>> bad golfers, men/women , blacks/whites, etc, but its insensitive
> >>> to make jokes about Muslims? Time to level the playing field and
> >>> be politically correct by including the Muslims!
> >>>
> >>> 1. If you grow and refine heroin for a living, but you have a
> >>> moral objection to liquor, you may be a Muslim.
> >>>
> >>> 2. If you own a $3,000 machine gun and a $5,000 rocket launcher,
> >>> but you can't afford shoes, you may be a Muslim.
> >>>
> >>> 3. If you have more wives than teeth, you may be a Muslim.
> >>>
> >>> 4. If you wipe your butt with your bare hand but consider bacon to
> >>> be unclean, you may be a Muslim.
> >>>
> >>> 5. If you think vests come in two styles: Bullet-proof and
> >>> suicide, you may be a Muslim
> >>>
> >>> 6. If you can't think of anyone you haven't declared jihad
> >>> against, you may be a Muslim.
> >>>
> >>> 7. If you consider television dangerous but routinely carry
> >>> explosives in your clothing, you may be a Muslim.
> >>>
> >>> 8. If you were amazed to discover that cell phones have uses other
> >>> than setting off roadside bombs, you may be a Muslim.
> >>>
> >>> 9. If you have nothing against women and think every man should
> >>> own at least four, you may be a Muslim.
> >>>
> >>> If you find this offensive and don't forward it, you are part of
> >>> the problem in America!
> >>>
> >>> If you delete this you are most likely a Muslim.



Thanks lead farmer for a taste of humor this evening! 
BTW, #9, could be the other "M" word, Mormon! But that's a forum for a different day! 


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## Stihl 041S

lead farmer said:


> >>> The " M " word... by Jeff Foxworthy
> >>>
> >>> Have you ever wondered why it's OK to make jokes about Catholics,
> >>> the Pope, Jews, Christians, the Irish, the Italians, the Polish,
> >>> the Chinese, the French (including French Canadians), the elderly,
> >>> bad golfers, men/women , blacks/whites, etc, but its insensitive
> >>> to make jokes about Muslims? Time to level the playing field and
> >>> be politically correct by including the Muslims!
> >>>
> >>> 1. If you grow and refine heroin for a living, but you have a
> >>> moral objection to liquor, you may be a Muslim.
> >>>
> >>> 2. If you own a $3,000 machine gun and a $5,000 rocket launcher,
> >>> but you can't afford shoes, you may be a Muslim.
> >>>
> >>> 3. If you have more wives than teeth, you may be a Muslim.
> >>>
> >>> 4. If you wipe your butt with your bare hand but consider bacon to
> >>> be unclean, you may be a Muslim.
> >>>
> >>> 5. If you think vests come in two styles: Bullet-proof and
> >>> suicide, you may be a Muslim
> >>>
> >>> 6. If you can't think of anyone you haven't declared jihad
> >>> against, you may be a Muslim.
> >>>
> >>> 7. If you consider television dangerous but routinely carry
> >>> explosives in your clothing, you may be a Muslim.
> >>>
> >>> 8. If you were amazed to discover that cell phones have uses other
> >>> than setting off roadside bombs, you may be a Muslim.
> >>>
> >>> 9. If you have nothing against women and think every man should
> >>> own at least four, you may be a Muslim.
> >>>
> >>> If you find this offensive and don't forward it, you are part of
> >>> the problem in America!
> >>>
> >>> If you delete this you are most likely a Muslim.


Hey Rodney!!!!
Welcome to the Fight Thread. 
Where we do everything but fight. 
No drama. 
Very good information on a LOT of subjects. 
These guys have helped me a lot. And always the best information. 
Except The Incedent of course. 
But we NEVER talk about The Incedent.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Rodney!!!!
> Welcome to the Fight Thread.
> Where we do everything but fight.
> No drama.
> Very good information on a LOT of subjects.
> These guys have helped me a lot. And always the best information.
> Except The Incedent of course.
> But we NEVER talk about The Incedent.




We musn`t talk about the, Incident, Rob!!


----------



## lead farmer

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Rodney!!!!
> Welcome to the Fight Thread.
> Where we do everything but fight.
> No drama.
> Very good information on a LOT of subjects.
> These guys have helped me a lot. And always the best information.
> Except The Incedent of course.
> But we NEVER talk about The Incedent.


Thanks for the heads up Rob[emoji12]


----------



## dancan

I've got air time and beer , anyone want a grievance call ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> I've got air time and beer , anyone want a grievance call ?


John may be asleep........call him.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> John may be asleep........call him.



Email me the new number lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Email me the new number lol


OTAY!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Oh wait , I found it .


----------



## dancan

Called him , offered him a job , bad words were said .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Called him , offered him a job , bad words were said .


Any new words??


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Called him , offered him a job , bad words were said .


Sure glad you called Danny ! Made my day/night just a little better ! Other than that nasty " J " thing !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wet dreary day here with wind,...thanks Robin!!!


----------



## lead farmer

Merry Christmas
a little early i know, but i have so many beautiful friends i thought id get the ugly crackers out of the way first. after careful consideration of your performance in 2015 , i have decided to extend our friendship for another 12 months. A little Christmas message for you. Not every flower can say love, but a rose can. Not every plant survives a thirst, but a cactus can. Not every retread can read, but look at you go, little buddy ! Today you should take a moment and send an encouraging message to a messed up friend, just as i have done. I dont care if you lick windows, or play with farm animals. You hang in there cupcake, because you guys are freeking special to me, and your my friends. Look at you smiling at your computer you crayon eating mother huberts ! MERRY CHRISTMAS  ps. i aint near smart enough to come up with that meself


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Merry christmas you old geezers!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Merry christmas you old geezers!!!


 Ol Pharts if you please.


----------



## Stihl 041S

lead farmer said:


> Merry Christmas
> a little early i know, but i have so many beautiful friends i thought id get the ugly crackers out of the way first. after careful consideration of your performance in 2015 , i have decided to extend our friendship for another 12 months. A little Christmas message for you. Not every flower can say love, but a rose can. Not every plant survives a thirst, but a cactus can. Not every retread can read, but look at you go, little buddy ! Today you should take a moment and send an encouraging message to a messed up friend, just as i have done. I dont care if you lick windows, or play with farm animals. You hang in there cupcake, because you guys are freeking special to me, and your my friends. Look at you smiling at your computer you crayon eating mother huberts ! MERRY CHRISTMAS  ps. i aint near smart enough to come up with that meself


Have a good one to you and yours also Rodey.


----------



## lead farmer

Thank ya Rob


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Merry christmas you old geezers!!!



Whattya know,...Merry Christmas Jacob!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whattya know,...Merry Christmas Jacob!!



I dont know anything, my wife knows it all. Lol 
Im doing alright, been scoring alot of saws lately. And needing some info and parts, so i figure i better get back on AS. 

This is just one of the many hauls I've been bringing home.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Merry christmas you old geezers!!!


I guess yer stihl kicking ! Also guessing you now have a baby ! Congrats if you do !


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I dont know anything, my wife knows it all. Lol
> Im doing alright, been scoring alot of saws lately. And needing some info and parts, so i figure i better get back on AS.
> 
> This is just one of the many hauls I've been bringing home.


 Looks like a pile of chit ! LOL
Wife too ! Damn you really went off the deep end ! LOL I don't have that problem no more , just me and my cat . LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Yep. Got married last December, and had a baby in july of this year. (Don't do the math. Haha) life is good. My dad passed away in the spring. Battled cancer for awhile. 
Pile of ****? Watta you talkin about fool! Lol 
Sorry to hear about the big D john.


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> .



Sucks to be you......not!!!....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sucks to be you......not!!!....LOL


 Lately I've been collecting IELs and pioneers.


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Yep. Got married last December, and had a baby in july of this year. (Don't do the math. Haha) life is good. My dad passed away in the spring. Battled cancer for awhile.
> Pile of ****? Watta you talkin about fool! Lol
> Sorry to hear about the big D john.


Sure sorry bout your Dad , liked him even if I only met him once . 
Sounds like you been busy ! LOL 
My last couple years have been very trying and then some . Everything has changed so much its hard to keep track of . But I am stihl hanging on !


----------



## dancan

Merry Christmas all !!!
Huskee lovers included LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Especially the Husky lovers Dan,...they need all the love and understanding they can suck up....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> .



I see a 621 in there......


----------



## Cantdog

Merry Christmas Unc.......an you 'Nadians too.........


----------



## tbone75

Merry Christmas everyone !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Cantdog said:


> I see a 621 in there......


 Yep. I dont know much about it yet. Are they hard to come by?


----------



## farrell

Merry Christmas fellas!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Merry Christmas everyone. 

And merry Christmas to me! My boss bought me a Ruger 22/45. Nice target practice pistol.


----------



## Dave6390

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Merry Christmas everyone.
> 
> And merry Christmas to me! My boss bought me a Ruger 22/45. Nice target practice pistol.


The only thing better than a new saw, is a new gun! Now, invest in ammunition, and a lot of it! Great Boss, you've got!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## pioneerguy600

Made it through the Christmas festivities and all the eating, good time was had by all participants.


----------



## Welder56

I was so full last night I could hardly stand it. Such good food though. 

Merry belated Christmas everybody!!!


----------



## dancan

Christmas slackerzzz !!!

Here's a great deal for one of you Huskee lovers .

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-home-outdoor-other/truro/chainsaw-58cc-with-a-20-bar/1124719312

No need to thank me for finding it


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> Christmas slackerzzz !!!
> 
> Here's a great deal for one of you Huskee lovers .
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-home-outdoor-
> 
> other/truro/chainsaw-58cc-with-a-20-bar/1124719312
> 
> No need to thank me for finding it




A wanna be husqy??? Who would every think that's a good idea


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Christmas slackerzzz !!!
> 
> Here's a great deal for one of you Huskee lovers .
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-home-outdoor-other/truro/chainsaw-58cc-with-a-20-bar/1124719312
> 
> No need to thank me for finding it



What the blue blazes is that?? Even a Hooskie wannabee wouldn`t want that,...or would they??....Hmmmm.


----------



## dancan

Be a good one to get Snellerized , Bastardized or dicked with by the Monkey no ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Couldn`t hurt it any.....LOL


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas!

Figured I should swing by and catchup on the drama


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Evening fellas!
> 
> Figured I should swing by and catchup on the drama



Thanks for dropping by Adam.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks for dropping by Adam.


Hey jerry!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks for dropping by Adam.


Talked to my BIL today bout that 026 I rebuilt for him..........said it runs great if he can get it started and keep it running

Told I still think it's the carb on it........it passed leak test fine 

Think he was gonna get a chinee carb for it


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like the fully adjustable carbs on them, the WT194 is the best OEM carb I have used so far but those AM China carbs work really well on my ported saws.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like the fully adjustable carbs on them, the WT194 is the best OEM carb I have used so far but those AM China carbs work really well on my ported saws.


I don't remember which carb is in it?

Thanks Jerry I will keep that one in mind for him!


----------



## farrell

The BS spilled over into over there now


----------



## farrell

Off to band camp I went


----------



## roncoinc

Yeh !! me too !! LOL !!!

thot chucka woulda warned but oh well !!

sucks that we get stuck here ??

i guess guys should get us thier emails quick..


----------



## farrell

Good job!

I didn't even say anything bad?

These silly easily offended folks I tell.......


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Good job!
> 
> I didn't even say anything bad?
> 
> These silly easily offended folks I tell.......




Seems thay can give it but not take it !! LOL !!!

if you start something expect a response eh ??

everybody knows you and i,,,,we would never have got involved if the chit were not stirred up


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Seems thay can give it but not take it !! LOL !!!
> 
> if you start something expect a response eh ??
> 
> everybody knows you and i,,,,we would never have got involved if the chit were not stirred up


Daum skippy


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Daum skippy



Dunno him..
email me


----------



## farrell

Email sent


----------



## farrell

That's some special circle of aholes over there!

Banned me on Facebook too


----------



## tbone75

Think moving back over here may be the thing to do .

Can't stand that BS over there . I seen some stuff got turned into stuff its not , for someones fun I guess ? I ran off cause I wanted to say plenty , but know its better left alone to die down and go away , if it can ?


----------



## farrell

Hi John!


----------



## farrell

Uncle Rob says hi too


----------



## tbone75

Not real sure I want to go back over there , things went down bad cause of one person over there starting crap for there amusement I guess ? Can't think of anything else ?
Don't think I am banned yet , but if I stay much longer I will be . To many things I want to say about that crap over there , and I know one that wouldn't like what I would say , and likely more !


----------



## farrell

May as well put your 2 cents in too John!

Didn't know I was racist?

Called even worse on facebook before they deleted it


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> May as well put your 2 cents in too John!
> 
> Didn't know I was racist?
> 
> Called even worse on facebook before they deleted it


T1 told me to go ahead and speak my mind , no one got banned for that ? Sure seemed that way ?
But I just said no , and I would just go away .


----------



## farrell

He seems like a real POS!

But whatever life goes on

Guess if they want to ban people for disagreeing with them and standing behind a friend, right or wrong, that's there choice.

Other places we can go to BS


----------



## Marco

You want to start a fight, send me a case of High Life and a bottle of Sobieski. Staying away from the hard stuff, but I still unfortunatly clear the upper deck on a case once in awhile.


----------



## stihl023/5

Evening, Hi Marco.


----------



## jimdad07

Sooooooo........back to AS? Well, it all started here with a few of us. I spoke my mind, I don't really care if I get banned there, I just hate to see this thread wether here or there go to hell.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## farrell

Hi Jim!


----------



## jimdad07

Hey Grand Imperial Wizard!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## farrell

Guess I was a bad boy eh?


----------



## jimdad07

Guess so. You get banned there?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> Guess so. You get banned there?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Yes sir


----------



## jimdad07

Wow, didn't think they banned anybody over there. Those types of arguments never get anybody anywhere. Who else got banned? I'm assuming Ron and Rob?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## farrell

Yep.

Guess they didn't like me disagreeing with them


----------



## jimdad07

Guess I'll start posting my barn build right here.























Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## farrell

Looks like fine work Jim


----------



## jimdad07

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffGu

Very nice work!


----------



## Cantdog

Pretty damn good joinery....I meen for a plumber......and yes I am a "Tradist" and stuff......LOL!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Pretty damn good joinery....I meen for a plumber......and yes I am a "Tradist" and stuff......LOL!!!


Plumber!?!........ I'm no plumber!!!!!!! I hate plumbing.....or is it plumming? I'm confused........where is my coffee?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Ok.......HVAC guy....better??? LOL!!! Or......Farmer guy......


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Plumber!?!........ I'm no plumber!!!!!!! I hate plumbing.....or is it plumming? I'm confused........where is my coffee?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk



It just started perking......and I don't meen drip...I meen perk.....


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> It just started perking......and I don't meen drip...I meen perk.....


Just turned the coffee pot on. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Just turned the coffee pot on.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk




LOL...Mine runs on Jonsereds cut ash, maple etc. Do have some very fresh Mescan beans the daughter brought me back from Mehico....very dark and oily....


----------



## Cantdog

Anyway..... very nice work Jim.....joints look straight and even, square across etc.....good job!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Anyway..... very nice work Jim.....joints look straight and even, square across etc.....good job!!!


Thanks Robin. I'm taking my time with it, making sure I square all of the joints with the reference face and the aris. Those scarf joints are 4' long, they take some time to cut. I've noticed that the bigger joints are harder to cut square than the smaller ones. I picked up a Big Foot circ saw and that has really made life easier. Also have a chain mortiser coming. I'm getting tooled up and hoping to pick up a couple of barn jobs as this progresses. I just picked up a custom kitchen job set to start once the barn's finished. Somebody saw the kitchen I did at my in-laws house and is willing to wait for me. Kind of hoping that this will all lead me into a new path for the future. I'm lucky to live in an area where the wealthy like to play and they like to have anything local and handmade. Would like to be out of HVAC once I have my 20 in the union, 13 years to plan it out and build a customer base. If I can make it happen great, if not the fun is in trying.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> LOL...Mine runs on Jonsereds cut ash, maple etc. Do have some very fresh Mescan beans the daughter brought me back from Mehico....very dark and oily....


Coffee out of a percolator is the best. I have one for camping, never thought to throw it in the woodstove.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Coffee out of a percolator is the best. I have one for camping, never thought to throw it in the woodstove.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk



I lived off grid for 11 years....even though I'm all gridded up now...koffee just isn't the same out of an 'lectric pot.....grind muh own beans every morning and if it's to warm out to run the cookstove, then on the gas it goes..

Plus I never run out of filters!!! (Or have buy them..... cheep, cheep, cheep)


----------



## jimdad07

Might even call you tight.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Might even call you tight.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk



Might...........if you was an "Anti-Tightite".....that is.....


----------



## roncoinc

Mornin over here 

I only said what I did to tick him off,,,,thot I saw a soft spot and went for it.
wrong spot I guess 

I think I got baited ??


----------



## jimdad07

roncoinc said:


> Mornin over here
> 
> I only said what I did to tick him off,,,,thot I saw a soft spot and went for it.
> wrong spot I guess
> 
> I think I got baited ??


I know you did. Too bad too. Tried to tell him there's no point in arguing with you. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning guys, they say snowstorm later.


----------



## roncoinc

stihl023/5 said:


> Morning guys, they say snowstorm later.




We may get a bit tomorrow.


----------



## farrell

Morning crew!

Ron got baited and I'm guilty by association.......

Suppose to get freezing rain today


----------



## stihl023/5

It might not last here, it sounds like turning back to rain after.


----------



## tbone75

Morning misfits ! LOL


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> Morning misfits ! LOL


Morning John.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

I went back over that BS over there , T1 was after Rob over something he said over here , so he started that crap .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning.


----------



## jimdad07

tbone75 said:


> I went back over that BS over there , T1 was after Rob over something he said over here , so he started that crap .


I know he did. That was chitty, shouldn't be dragging crap from one board to another.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I went back over that BS over there , T1 was after Rob over something he said over here , so he started that crap .




Yup,,and he got sent to camp from here over that thread.
so he brot it over there and caused chit.
guess I got him pretty wound up !!

perma band !! LOL !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,and he got sent to camp from here over that thread.
> so he brot it over there and caused chit.
> guess I got him pretty wound up !!
> 
> perma band !! LOL !!!


No problem , we just move over here .
Didn't know Rob was in the dog house over here . Hope not to long !


----------



## tbone75

Oops I didn't read it right . LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Here is the problem with here for me...

Different computers, ISPs, Browsers, etc

Takes multiple reloads to load A page..I'll try to stay active..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

And the other common fault...


----------



## farrell

Jimmy just hit the puter usually works for me


----------



## tbone75

WOW seems I am no longer allowed on that other site either ? Couldn't even log in ? No idea why either , never said what I wanted . Just as well I think with T1 running things there I didn't want to go back , was gonna post one last thing very fitting for him .


----------



## tbone75

Amazing I got on here so easy , not often I can get on here .


----------



## jimdad07

Best to stay away from "out there". Too many new faces from when I was active here before. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

Havent seen Jerry or Robin here yet ?


----------



## farrell

They been over there conversing with instigators and regulars


----------



## tbone75

Sure wanted to post one last thing for the a-hole that started that BS . Long as he runs the show over there I won't go back . Can't now anyway , no idea why cause I never got to say what I wanted . Must be cause I said only one person started the crap then twisted things around to make it look even worse . I got told nothing got twisted , but I said again it sure did . That must be why ? Only thing I said ?


----------



## farrell

I know how ya feel John


----------



## tbone75

Something just changed , I was able to post what I thought !! Told T1 he is to blame for that whole mess . Thanks to him wanting to attack Rob .
Kinda bet I am done there now ! LMAO !! And glad of it ! I won't go back there again , unless T1 gets booted off like he should be .


----------



## farrell

I saw what you posted. I pointed out that he was the culprit over and then pointed it out again on facebook. So got banned both places.

Guess they don't want the truth? 

Typical liberal (explicit language)


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Something just changed , I was able to post what I thought !! Told T1 he is to blame for that whole mess . Thanks to him wanting to attack Rob .
> Kinda bet I am done there now ! LMAO !! And glad of it ! I won't go back there again , unless T1 gets booted off like he should be .




Did a good job of it too !!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> They been over there conversing with instigators and regulars


Stihl got a few on that thread hanging round so T1 don't get out numbered I guess ? 

Few things with this new site I stihl don't like , but this is how it is . Sure would like to see if any ones around to talk to . Just gotta post then wait and see .


----------



## Cantdog

Good Grief......the parallel universes did eventually collide.....and what was here is now there and visa versa....chit slingin'..finger pointin'....Bannin'..... Christ, you'd think this was politics...this is about as big a dust up as I've seen in my time on here......


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Did a good job of it too !!


Thanks Ron , I try and stay out of the BS , but couldn't do it this time . What T1 did was so wrong doing what he did I couldn't take it !


----------



## Cantdog

Oh we'll be around John...not to worry.......lunch is ovah...back to work for me....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good Grief......the parallel universes did eventually collide.....and what was here is now there and visa versa....chit slingin'..finger pointin'....Bannin'..... Christ, you'd think this was politics...this is about as big a dust up as I've seen in my time on here......


The little I have have seen T1 post is usually starting some BS . Guess it makes him feel good ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> The little I have have seen T1 post is usually starting some BS . Guess it makes him feel good ?


He is one of them people that ain't happy unless they are stirring up trouble.

Apparently he must not have life and has nothing better to do?


----------



## tbone75

One thing for sure , the fight thread guys will stick together , you can put money on that !!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> He is one of them people that ain't happy unless they are stirring up trouble.
> 
> Apparently he must not have life and has nothing better to do?


Hes just one of them that aint happy till they got crap flying . Hes been banned so many times just for that reason , its really all he ever does . I do hope hes never allowed back on here !

Now lets get back to our normal fun !


----------



## farrell

I don't want to go to work 

They called me earlier seeing if I wanted to come in early.........ummmmm no I gots kids and no one to watch them


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I don't want to go to work
> 
> They called me earlier seeing if I wanted to come in early.........ummmmm no I gots kids and no one to watch them


Use to get that kind of call 2 - 3 times a month ! And I usually went in , OT money was good ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Use to get that kind of call 2 - 3 times a month ! And I usually went in , OT money was good ! LOL


Of the extra money is nice

And I've worked a lot of OT the last 4 years but tired of it and enjoy my time at home more

Tho thinking bout looking for our own home so may go back to working a lot


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I'm going to say it once.. I'm not getting into the flurry of activity. 

Rainy dreary Monday here. Can't get the little one into the ENT until 1/5/16... would rather meet sooner but it is what it is. If he needs tubes in his ears (we are 90% certain he does) I'd rather get it over with.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Also I was given a strong request... almost an ultimatum.. but not quite. Anyone need/want/desire any parts for plastic poulan parts? Recoils, clutch covers, spur drums? I've got the whole lot that a big part came from Slug Fest. If anyone wants some, let me know. If not it's listed as a lot on CL in Raleigh. I just need the space back. Anyone want a whole saw? I can do that too.. I don't have time. I have my own saws I want to build. My list right now includes an echo blower, echo top handle, Stihl 070, Homelite XL-15 bow, PM6, 7-21, K100, and I think my 7-19 needs seals. I've got plenty to do.


----------



## farrell

Afternoon Jimmy

Nice of ya to join us on the dark side


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Never left here. Been here too long to leave...


----------



## farrell

You and I had a ruff go last week

Hows the lil guy doin?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

He's not 100%. Waiting for the antibiotic to do it's thing. Trying to keep him happy.


----------



## stihl023/5

Afternoon guys, gotta go play with some downed big pines from the last wind down by the lake. BBL.


----------



## farrell

Jimmy in NC said:


> He's not 100%. Waiting for the antibiotic to do it's thing. Trying to keep him happy.


Hate when they get sick and are miserable.........

Never much you can do

It sucks!


----------



## farrell

My oldest daughter been messaging me on Facebook a lil........well hope it's her and not her phucking mother

Wished they could come visit.......we miss them


----------



## farrell

I see the bull chit continues.......


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Also I was given a strong request... almost an ultimatum.. but not quite. Anyone need/want/desire any parts for plastic poulan parts? Recoils, clutch covers, spur drums? I've got the whole lot that a big part came from Slug Fest. If anyone wants some, let me know. If not it's listed as a lot on CL in Raleigh. I just need the space back. Anyone want a whole saw? I can do that too.. I don't have time. I have my own saws I want to build. My list right now includes an echo blower, echo top handle, Stihl 070, Homelite XL-15 bow, PM6, 7-21, K100, and I think my 7-19 needs seals. I've got plenty to do.




So you don't want me to send that homie 101 ??


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> I see the bull chit continues.......



He's havin his fun,all by himself


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Stihl got a few on that thread hanging round so T1 don't get out numbered I guess ?
> 
> Few things with this new site I stihl don't like , but this is how it is . Sure would like to see if any ones around to talk to . Just gotta post then wait and see .



You can send me a PM any time John. I have been really busy with this site stuff and my daughters are home for Christmas to New Years so been awful busy. Tried to send you a PM over there but found it wouldn`t be accepted.


----------



## CrufflerJJ

Jimmy in NC said:


> He's not 100%. Waiting for the antibiotic to do it's thing. Trying to keep him happy.



Ear tubes are a good thing. We went through this many moons ago with our son (now 17).


----------



## Jimmy in NC

roncoinc said:


> So you don't want me to send that homie 101 ??


Send it. I've got a 123 coming too. It's the pile of 12 saws and and 50 gallon tote of parts she could see from the porch she didn't like. Fact they were covered with dust didn't help either! Vintage homelite mag...it stays inside. 


I'd sell the parts off bit by bit on ebay but damn they get ~20% these days...lots of hassle little reward.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> The BS spilled over into over there now



That should never have happened but it did and that was because they got banned over here so they just crashed into our little thread over there cause Rob checked in there often. As far as right goes they shouldn`t have dragged stuff that happened over here over to that site but they had no where else to go. We should all have each others contact numbers and eMails by now, even if we are missing a few we can contact the ones we have and still be able to come up with any that we have missing. I have all the long time members info hand written in my log book, that way no matter what happens to one of us I can use outside means to contact one or all of ya. It would be a good idea for the rest of the regulars on this thread to get or update the info you might need if this thread goes down the tubes.


----------



## roncoinc

how do you see who is online in the thread ??


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy in NC said:


> Send it. I've got a 123 coming too. It's the pile of 12 saws and and 50 gallon tote of parts she could see from the porch she didn't like. Fact they were covered with dust didn't help either! Vintage homelite mag...it stays inside.
> 
> 
> I'd sell the parts off bit by bit on ebay but damn they get ~20% these days...lots of hassle little reward.




Wait a minit,,your getting rid of all those saws I gave you and want MORE !! ?? 


link to CL ad ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> how do you see who is online in the thread ??



I don`t think that is an option on here any more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta go for now,BBL.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> That should never have happened but it did and that was because they got banned over here so they just crashed into our little thread over there cause Rob checked in there often. As far as right goes they shouldn`t have dragged stuff that happened over here over to that site but they had no where else to go. We should all have each others contact numbers and eMails by now, even if we are missing a few we can contact the ones we have and still be able to come up with any that we have missing. I have all the long time members info hand written in my log book, that way no matter what happens to one of us I can use outside means to contact one or all of ya. It would be a good idea for the rest of the regulars on this thread to get or update the info you might need if this thread goes down the tubes.


I tried to get it to stop yesterday........wasn't the place for it as I pointed out. But being I sided with our friends.......

I only have a couple guys personal info guess I best get after the rest


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John !!

I heard %85 of ford trucks are still on the road ..

the other %15 made it home !


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I tried to get it to stop yesterday........wasn't the place for it as I pointed out. But being I sided with our friends.......
> 
> I only have a couple guys personal info guess I best get after the rest


Think you have mine ? I got your email , just aint yelled back yet . LOL


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !!
> 
> I heard %85 of ford trucks are still on the road ..
> 
> the other %15 made it home !


T1 tell you that ? LOL Aint no way that many any brand is stihl on the road ! LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Think you have mine ? I got your email , just aint yelled back yet . LOL


Ya I got yours and Rons and Jimmys and Robs


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> T1 tell you that ? LOL Aint no way that many any brand is stihl on the road ! LOL




You have to read that more carefully........
still on the road ??
the rest made it home ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> You have to read that more carefully........
> still on the road ??
> the rest made it home ??


Well chit ! LOL You know Slugs are slow ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Fired up the partner 700 , very bad air leak somewhere !?? Least it runs I guess . LOL
Fired up the 460 too , its doing nice ! Send it home with its 2 big brothers tomorrow .
Then its back to them other Steels .


----------



## jimdad07

Dan takes it in the head for money...pass it on.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

What , I get home and the gheydar is sounding it's alarm , oh , Hey Farmer Jim !


----------



## dancan

Hey Farmer Jim , that pic of forced child labour might get you banned .


----------



## farrell

Think there has been nuff band camp visits!


----------



## roncoinc

Did I already say,,,and make it clear,,,,,what I said was only said to pee somebody off in the middle of a peeing contest ??
especially when the baited questions where asked,,,i should have noticed but I but,,like a hungry haddock I bit !! LOL !!!
I would never say anything like that otherwise.

so,,here we are again


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Did I already say,,,and make it clear,,,,,what I said was only said to pee somebody off in the middle of a peeing contest ??
> especially when the baited questions where asked,,,i should have noticed but I but,,like a hungry haddock I bit !! LOL !!!
> I would never say anything like that otherwise.
> 
> so,,here we are again


In your defence you did try to calm the situation prior to things headings south.

But they wanted to fight

I saw what you wrote and went oh chit they forced the smurfs hand


----------



## Cantdog

15 'Merican right now......'nuther chit storm coming......left Hoss out tonight....I'll put him in first thing in the morning...have to be in all day and tomorrow night...depending on which weather guessers you want to believe....6-10" or 8-12"......probably be 7-11".....going down to 10 or so tonight.....both stoves running well on Jonsereds cut ash and oak....tractor filled with diesel.

Looks like I might have to drive my friend Mike's OL up to Bangor tomorrow morning in the storm.......he fell off a 14' stepladder into a cement floor...broke 7 ribs and beat a hole in his head...stove him up pretty good....may be operating on him tomorrow......he didn't need that.....


----------



## roncoinc

Aw chit that aint good.

well,,ya got's good tires and a good truck and a good friend,,drivr keerfull


----------



## stihl023/5

Got white gold coming down now.


----------



## dancan

10* Merican now going to 9 , 7" to 10" on the way tomorrow with a translated wind of 25ish mph .
Stihl cut maple an birch keeping the house nice and warm , no need to run 2 stoves of J'Red cut wood to keep the house warm here .
Sorry to here about your friend , we've had a few of guys not survive a 8' fall over the years .


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Did I already say,,,and make it clear,,,,,what I said was only said to pee somebody off in the middle of a peeing contest ??
> especially when the baited questions where asked,,,i should have noticed but I but,,like a hungry haddock I bit !! LOL !!!
> I would never say anything like that otherwise.
> 
> so,,here we are again



Yep here we are......back again....LOL.....and "they are ovah there"........stuck.....gotta say T1 didn't have any moral ground...by anyone's standards to pursue Rob onto SH, a completely different forum and disrupted the general goings on in the fight thread...........I've read all the words on both sites since TSHTF and do have an unbiased view of events as they unfolded......T1 and the rest of the "witch hunters" showed up all dressed for a hanging and suddenly there was 7-8 new faces all jabbering chit.....I know you wouldn't respond like you did Ron........I actually have some face time with almost all of you guys...several more than once.

Rob was branded a racist.....an anti-Semitic ....I can say nothing one way or the other about the "branders" but I will tell ya....Rob is probably the least racist person I know of on either of these forums......true that.......he has a more ethnically diverse history than the vast majority of the folks on here...or there....


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> Hey Farmer Jim , that pic of forced child labour might get you banned .


Now I do have some Scottish blood in me.....hope that doesn't ruffle feathers with the sensitive people. Child labor is cheap, one drops, have another! Amish style....not to offend the Amish....but their women have hairy azzes.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 10* Merican now going to 9 , 7" to 10" on the way tomorrow with a translated wind of 25ish mph .
> Stihl cut maple an birch keeping the house nice and warm , no need to run 2 stoves of J'Red cut wood to keep the house warm here .
> Sorry to here about your friend , we've had a few of guys not survive a 8' fall over the years .


My Uncle survived a 22' fall to concrete . Took over 2 yrs to get back to work again . His left side is purdy much all metal now , pins and screws now .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 10* Merican now going to 9 , 7" to 10" on the way tomorrow with a translated wind of 25ish mph .
> Stihl cut maple an birch keeping the house nice and warm , no need to run 2 stoves of J'Red cut wood to keep the house warm here .
> Sorry to here about your friend , we've had a few of guys not survive a 8' fall over the years .



So...you got a little house....??? Wonder that Stihl cut wood be enough for that.......'sides I'm like the DOT......haven't used hardly any so far...going nutz with the opportunity.....


----------



## farrell

Well said over there fellas!

But I believe it's falling on deaf ears or blind eyes

Caution they like to ban folks


----------



## tbone75

Told them I was done over there . Not sure how or why they let me back in ? But said what I felt and seen , but they say T1 didn't start it ?? Its ok they can keep the crap over there .
Kinda told T1 off , most likely banned again , be the second time in one day !! Stihl have no idea how or why I was then wasn't bout an hour apart ?
I wont go back long as that jackazz is running it . But I will stick around here long as I can . Had trouble getting back on


----------



## tbone75

Been waiting over an hour to post that ! Wouldn't go !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So these Poulan saws....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Robin prayers sent for Mike.


----------



## farrell

John the site was having technical difficulties


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmmmm..........site repeatedly won't let me "like" post number 125531......tried several times....nope......wonder why??????


farrell said:


> Well said over there fellas!
> 
> But I believe it's falling on deaf ears or blind eyes
> 
> Caution they like to ban folks



Yeah.......I'll go with the blind ears......Wasn't that what ailed those three mice????


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok fellers I am back now!

I think this worth a repeat, get all the reg members contact info, I have a foreboding that I can`t get into right now, hope against all heck I am wrong. I know I was right to ask to have that daum 611 thread locked last week as I knew the hoard was coming.


----------



## farrell

The wind us absolutely howling here!


----------



## dancan

Clear and fricken cold here .
Slackerz !!!


----------



## dancan

Koffee Time !!!!


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Now I do have some Scottish blood in me.....hope that doesn't ruffle feathers with the sensitive people. Child labor is cheap, one drops, have another! Amish style....not to offend the Amish....but their women have hairy azzes.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk



Yes......that pizzes me off......I mean the Scottish blood thing....I feel all...... sorta ruffled...LOL!!!....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Clear and fricken cold here .
> Slackerz !!!



I'm at 20 degrees 'Merican and snowing hard.....just starting the second pot of Mescan French Roast on the stove.....the Jonsereds cut wood adds that special flavor.......better than propane...or Johns favorite ....."Natural" gas......... 

75 degrees 'Merican inside.....and not snowing.....clear skies all the way to the ceiling.......lol!!


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> I'm at 20 degrees 'Merican and snowing hard.....just starting the second pot of Mescan French Roast on the stove.....the Jonsereds cut wood adds that special flavor.......better than propane...or Johns favorite ....."Natural" gas.........
> 
> 75 degrees 'Merican inside.....and not snowing.....clear skies all the way to the ceiling.......lol!!




Oh My......I was wrong......I just looked at the thermo-meter with muh glasses on......not 20 'Merican at all........10 'Merican is my outside temp......all other readings and observations remain the same......snowing hard.....no saw running today......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning


----------



## Definitive Dave

Jimmy in NC said:


> So these Poulan saws....


If you can get them all in the rubber maid tub and fill it with concrete those plastic saws MIGHT make a decent boat anchor 
Dave


----------



## dancan

9 Merican this am but warming up , Robin's snow on the way .
Hey Jimmy , the ef2fiddy starts at 20 Merican by itself , I plugged it in for the the 9* .


----------



## jimdad07

Winter frickin wonderland here this morning.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> 10* Merican now going to 9 , 7" to 10" on the way tomorrow with a translated wind of 25ish mph .
> Stihl cut maple an birch keeping the house nice and warm , no need to run 2 stoves of J'Red cut wood to keep the house warm here .
> Sorry to here about your friend , we've had a few of guys not survive a 8' fall over the years .




I have read that 10 ft can be considered fatal.


----------



## roncoinc

Yup,,white out !!!

gonna be able to drive Robin ??

rain line should just catch me on the edege of it,,i hope


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,white out !!!
> 
> gonna be able to drive Robin ??
> 
> rain line should just catch me on the edege of it,,i hope




Been waiting on the call......just came in.....guess they are not going to operate today so no road trip for me...Mikey didn't want any of us on the road on account of him.......so....off to work or something....


----------



## tbone75

Morning , 50* and rain here !


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> So these Poulan saws....


No thanks Jimmy , don't need anything .


----------



## farmrboy

Lucked out. Original forecast said 12" and 30mph winds. Ended up with 1/2 " and 15 mph wind for just a few hrs. 

Sent from my XT1093 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> So these Playdough saws....



Fixxed that fer ya for posterity...


----------



## farrell

Morning fellas!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Off to the funeral.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fixxed that fer ya for posterity...


Thanks Jerry


----------



## farrell

Wind damage.........






Ripped the screen door open slammed it into the railing on the porch bent the door and shattered the glass






Scattered glass 20' down thru the yard

Think that was more than a 40mph gust


----------



## tbone75

Wind was nasty here all day and night , stihl blowing hard out there . I think you got it worse than me ! 
Temp kept going up all night , I was up several times , Arther was having some good fun ! 54 early this morning , going down now , 49 fer the moment . Sis says its windy like this all the time up here . That is gonna suck all winter !


----------



## stihl023/5

Cantdog said:


> So...you got a little house....??? Wonder that Stihl cut wood be enough for that.......'sides I'm like the DOT......haven't used hardly any so far...going nutz with the opportunity.....


I didn't start burning til around Thanksgiving.


----------



## tbone75

My cat sure likes her little door/window . LOL Lays there looking out if she aint sleeping or in the garage with me . LOL
Wanted to see if I could post a pic .


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning guys, got about 6-8 " of snow last night.


----------



## stihl023/5

tbone75 said:


> View attachment 474265
> My cat sure likes her little door/window . LOL Lays there looking out if she aint sleeping or in the garage with me . LOL
> Wanted to see if I could post a pic .


Do those doors work pretty good? Any drafts?


----------



## tbone75

stihl023/5 said:


> Do those doors work pretty good? Any drafts?


Yep they work good , I put 3 of them in here . You just have to be sure to get the outdoor ones , they have a kind of seal around the edge . The indoor ones don't have that gasket thing .


----------



## tbone75

Been talking to 08f150/Scott . Hes in bad shape , had another stroke few weeks ago .


----------



## stihl023/5

tbone75 said:


> Been talking to 08f150/Scott . Hes in bad shape , had another stroke few weeks ago .


Not good, I have been wondering where he has been.


----------



## roncoinc

Just measured five inches and stihl coming down,,,slowly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Been talking to 08f150/Scott . Hes in bad shape , had another stroke few weeks ago .



That sure sucks, he`s been going downhill for a while now, keeps fighting and trying to do stuff but getting even more limited with each episode!


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> That sure sucks, he`s been going downhill for a while now, keeps fighting and trying to do stuff but getting even more limited with each episode!


I know sure wish him the best.


----------



## farrell

More sad news 

Been ruff holiday season for many I guess

We wish him the best and keep him in our prayers


----------



## tbone75

So many times the bad stuff happens around the holidays .
I just wanted to say hi to Scott cause I hadn't talked to him in a good while because so much crap happening around me . We have sent lots of stuff to each other over the years here . Had no idea how bad hes got over the last few months . Sure sucks , hes one of the good ones here .


----------



## farrell

It's always the good ones that suffer the most........


----------



## tbone75

Stihl can't believe I got into that mess over there , always kept clear away from stupid crap like that . But that idiot waiting to jump a friend just got to me . Seen him start crap so many times . 
Now I need to relax and let it go . Never been so mad at anyone on these sites , hard to calm down .


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Stihl can't believe I got into that mess over there , always kept clear away from stupid crap like that . But that idiot waiting to jump a friend just got to me . Seen him start crap so many times .
> Now I need to relax and let it go . Never been so mad at anyone on these sites , hard to calm down .


They wanted to keep it going

Tried hard to get their agenda/point of view or what ever you wanna call it across

Trying to get others to turn on Rob......but we all know betterer

You cant argue and or reason with those kind of people.......they are the kinda people that are wrong with the country!


----------



## dancan

Made some new friends today , had others not like me so much , my choice on the friends and not LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Chit up day today......

snow didn't change to rain,,,got six inches.

took out doge plow truck with the Curtis plow setup,,,no trip plate ??

ground not frozen,caught a rock,,blew out an angle piston.

lost the fluid,,couldn't lift plow.

had to get out end of drive way with plow down an turn around.

make it back the 1/2 mile with plow blade all wonky going side to side wherever it wanted bouncing off everthing !!!
got stopped a couple times,,back up and give er hell !!

made it into yard and parked it.

Ol and son cleaned out packed crap at end of driveway.

got the Volvo out but her Toyo wont ..


----------



## roncoinc

Now she tell's me got the cable co truck coming tomorrow and the oil delivery truck too !!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Ron!!!! Check this out!!! 11.3% The bride found this.....bought a six pk.....liked it...realized it is a seasonal beverage.....only available ....now!! She went back just before Christmas and bought all they had!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Now she tell's me got the cable co truck coming tomorrow and the oil delivery truck too !!!!



Get crackin!!


----------



## Cantdog

Been playin' with muh new camera.......it's like a way smarter than me phone........finally got the sizing right to post pics......woot woot!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Ron!!!! Check this out!!! 11.3% The bride found this.....bought a six pk.....liked it...realized it is a seasonal beverage.....only available ....now!! She went back just before Christmas and bought all they had!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 474330
> View attachment 474331
> View attachment 474332




Only got one place local sell ballentine,,just 6 packs in bottles,,will havta look more !!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Get crackin!!




Doin what !! ????

I cant shovel !!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Only got one place local sell ballentine,,just 6 packs in bottles,,will havta look more !!




Better be quick ......Lebon Point Tree pasant!!!!! Only haveta peee half as often.....for the same buzzzzzz...win-win!!!!! Good stuff for old folks......


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Doin what !! ????
> 
> I cant shovel !!



Get that plow fixed, either a line or a cylinder, usually a line,they blow most often.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Only got one place local sell ballentine,,just 6 packs in bottles,,will havta look more !!




Gawd...you southernahs are deprived.....I can get most versions at all three store in town......I didn't say depraved......that's further south.....like NY......upstate.....ya know?


----------



## roncoinc

I see that other thread is loaded up with supporters of mayhem ! 


pioneerguy600 said:


> Get that plow fixed, either a line or a cylinder, usually a line,they blow most often.




the piston is a 1 1/2 x 10
the fishers I have also take 1 1/2 x 10.
with 1" pin holes.
if fittings line up I don't see why I cant use one of them ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I see that other thread is loaded up with supporters of mayhem !
> 
> 
> 
> the piston is a 1 1/2 x 10
> the fishers I have also take 1 1/2 x 10.
> with 1" pin holes.
> if fittings line up I don't see why I cant use one of them ??



Now you`re thinking, get to it man, the missus wants stuffs done.


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Better be quick ......Lebon Point Tree pasant!!!!! Only haveta peee half as often.....for the same buzzzzzz...win-win!!!!! Good stuff for old folks......




and the " Flow Max " I take should help !! LOL !!!

http://www.quickcare.org/misc/flowmax.html


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now you`re thinking, get to it man, the missus wants stuffs done.




Beginning to wunder if your on MY side ??


----------



## Cantdog

Awwrite..........I've badgered Ron enough......(I'm on muh third snow day Burton Ale)....So......my daughter brought me back a chain saw related gift from Mehico.......I was blown away....last thing I expected.......I guessed the lb of Mescan Koffee....but this......well you judge.......you may not think so but I think this is awesome.......I know the stance is wrong but ...chit....what do ya 'spect from a sawyer named Sparky!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

I know....I know...I gotta paint the powerhead red........


----------



## roncoinc

Just got a call .

muh cheby with the fisher plow is DONE !!!!!!!

over 20 years plowing the stuff was all wore out.

he said it took a full day of welding,two of em workin on it , all day,, $250 !!!

seems like a deal to me !! 

pick it up in the morning and put blade on it and plow !!

with the trip sure will make bumps easier


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> I know....I know...I gotta paint the powerhead red........




Least he wont be able to propagate !! LOL !!!

cutting like THAT !


----------



## farrell

That certain someone is a real piece of work!

Should see what he/she posted over there!


----------



## farrell

Good thing banned!


----------



## cgraham1

farrell said:


> That Wendell is a real piece of work!
> 
> Should see what he posted over there!


You guys b*tch about people starting sh*t based on what's being said here, then do the same exact thing! B*tch, b*tch, b*tch about what guys say on SH. You should all just grow the **** up. Rant over.


----------



## cgraham1

This is a fight thread, right? Not a 'b*tch about the other forum' thread?


----------



## roncoinc

cgraham1 said:


> You guys b*tch about people starting sh*t based on what's being said here, then do the same exact thing! B*tch, b*tch, b*tch about what guys say on SH. You should all just grow the **** up. Rant over.




Thing is,,we keeping it here in one spot amongst ourselves,,not spreading it around...
making observations,,not [planning to cause hate.
But,,your point is taken.
how ya doin this evening,,,,my day aint been that great,,as you probly read


----------



## roncoinc

cgraham1 said:


> This is a fight thread, right? Not a 'b*tch about the other forum' thread?




I got TWO of them with the 84cc kit on them and ported,,awesome wood killing machine !!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Awwrite..........I've badgered Ron enough......(I'm on muh third snow day Burton Ale)....So......my daughter brought me back a chain saw related gift from Mehico.......I was blown away....last thing I expected.......I guessed the lb of Mescan Koffee....but this......well you judge.......you may not think so but I think this is awesome.......I know the stance is wrong but ...chit....what do ya 'spect from a sawyer named Sparky!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 474342
> View attachment 474343
> View attachment 474344
> View attachment 474345
> View attachment 474346


That is awesome ! Only way to make it better is red power head like you said and get rid of that ferd plug ! LOL OK , its not doable , but would be just a tad better . LOL
Never seen anything like that , but I sure like it !!


----------



## tbone75

cgraham1 said:


> You guys b*tch about people starting sh*t based on what's being said here, then do the same exact thing! B*tch, b*tch, b*tch about what guys say on SH. You should all just grow the **** up. Rant over.


Seeing as I am the one saying crap about crap over there , you must be talking to me . If you look around you will see its only here , not all over like most tend to do . Plus I happen to be done saying anything bout over there , so you can relax now . Said what I needed to say and done , you should also notice I never have before !


----------



## dancan

Awesome gift Robin !
Hope the tractor starts , I gots shovelling to do .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That is awesome ! Only way to make it better is red power head like you said and get rid of that ferd plug ! LOL OK , its not doable , but would be just a tad better . LOL
> Never seen anything like that , but I sure like it !!




Spent a LOT of time in Mexico,,a lot in the " seedier " sections too 

some of the stuff they make out of nothing is amazing.

I got some hand carved birds made out of Manzanita wood.

they would sit and polish for hours on them,,,,and charge one dollar 

you should have seen the hand carved from stone pipes I used to bring back !!

I stihl have a few trinkets I brot back,,and the blankets,ong,awesome and cheap from real wool..

oh,,the good ol days


----------



## Cantdog

cgraham1 said:


> You guys b*tch about people starting sh*t based on what's being said here, then do the same exact thing! B*tch, b*tch, b*tch about what guys say on SH. You should all just grow the **** up. Rant over.




Do you understand what has happened??....... Most of these guys went to SH to get away from this chit that comes like waves on the ocean on AS........they were happy and going along great there........almost 74,000 posts without a single dust up......now comes T1 a the rest of the "witch hunters" and took over that fight thread....just like terrorists......more like pirates actually and displaced the guys back over here..........and you don't think they have a right to ***** ........wtf are you smokin'????


----------



## cgraham1

I was actually referring to this...


farrell said:


> That Wendell is a real piece of work!
> 
> Should see what he posted over there!


i don't really care. Just pointing out the hypocrisy.


----------



## tbone75

I have a large knife my Dad brought back from there long time ago , its a little crude but amazes me how it was made at all with no more tools than they have to work with . May see if I can find it for a pic .


----------



## cgraham1

Cantdog said:


> Do you understand what has happened??....... Most of these guys went to SH to get away from this chit that comes like waves on the ocean on AS........they were happy and going along great there........almost 74,000 posts without a single dust up......now comes T1 a the rest of the "witch hunters" and took over that fight thread....just like terrorists......more like pirates actually and displaced the guys back over here..........and you don't think they have a right to ***** ........wtf are you smokin'????


Last I checked, this is a public forum, and anyone who signs up can post here, starting on page one, or page 6,200. Is that not the case?


----------



## hseII

cgraham1 said:


> You guys b*tch about people starting sh*t based on what's being said here, then do the same exact thing! B*tch, b*tch, b*tch about what guys say on SH. You should all just grow the **** up. Rant over.



TROOF


----------



## cgraham1

Not trying to start chit, just asking an honest question.


----------



## farrell

cgraham1 said:


> I was actually referring to this...i don't really care. Just pointing out the hypocrisy.


Nothing like the pot calling the kettle black?

Fun isnt?


----------



## cgraham1

farrell said:


> Nothing like the pot calling the kettle black?
> 
> Fun isnt?


Not sure I understand what you're referring to.


----------



## hseII

farrell said:


> That certain someone is a real piece of work!
> 
> Should see what he/she posted over there!


If you are going to have the audacity to spew filth about someone, at least have the balls to say who you are referring to.

This is becoming the Middle School Cheerleaders Club.


----------



## tbone75

cgraham1 said:


> I was actually referring to this...i don't really care. Just pointing out the hypocrisy.


I am curious why you even care what is said here or there ? And please its not meant to rile you up in any way , just plain curious is all ?


----------



## farrell

cgraham1 said:


> Not sure I understand what you're referring to.


Yall bunch a of hypocrites!

Yall got this BS started.......we get mad about it.......then you get pizzed off cause we beech about it?


----------



## roncoinc

cgraham1 said:


> I was actually referring to this...i don't really care. Just pointing out the hypocrisy.




No hypocrisy involved in that,,completely diff.

tnx for understanding.


----------



## farrell

hseII said:


> If you are going to have the audacity to spew filth about someone, at least have the balls to say who you are referring to.
> 
> This is becoming the Middle School Cheerleaders Club.


FYI......I edited the post cause unlike others didn't think it was appropriate to name names


----------



## cgraham1

farrell said:


> Yall bunch a of hypocrites!
> 
> Yall got this BS started.......we get mad about it.......then you get pizzed off cause we beech about it?


Why am I lumped in with the group from SH? I rarely post over there, and have over 4000 posts here. I saw this thread, and decided to check it out. Am I not allowed to post here? Is this an exclusive club?


----------



## tbone75

Looks like a good time to take a break before anything more is said here . We don't go out looking for trouble , please don't bring it in here .


----------



## roncoinc

hseII said:


> If you are going to have the audacity to spew filth about someone, at least have the balls to say who you are referring to.
> 
> This is becoming the Middle School Cheerleaders Club.



C'mon man......just leave us alone ??
we aint involving you.
your more than welcome of course but WHY get more people riled up ??
we left where we weren't welcome,came back to where we started..
give it a break man...


----------



## farrell

cgraham1 said:


> Why am I lumped in with the group from SH? I rarely post over there, and have over 4000 posts here. I saw this thread, and decided to check it out. Am I not allowed to post here? Is this an exclusive club?


Your welcome to post here......just don't come here acting like one of the linch mob and expect a warm welcome


----------



## roncoinc

cgraham1 said:


> Why am I lumped in with the group from SH? I rarely post over there, and have over 4000 posts here. I saw this thread, and decided to check it out. Am I not allowed to post here? Is this an exclusive club?




No it is not !!
thot I gave you a good welcome as a common Dolmar lover ??
lighten up,get to know us and you will be welcome.
didn't I try ??


----------



## cgraham1

tbone75 said:


> I am curious why you even care what is said here or there ? And please its not meant to rile you up in any way , just plain curious is all ?


I saw that post, and reacted to it. I didn't like the nature of what was said. I don't personally know the man referred to, nor have I ever had any direct communication with him. Just thought it was uncalled for.


----------



## cgraham1

Alright fellas, I can see you haven't figured out the whole 'fight' thing, so I'll give you a little bit of a break. Hope y'all have a nice evening.


----------



## roncoinc

cgraham1 said:


> I saw that post, and reacted to it. I didn't like the nature of what was said. I don't personally know the man referred to, nor have I ever had any direct communication with him. Just thought it was uncalled for.




OK,,you made your point,thank you for being open..
maybe you being unaware of everything that happened tilts your view a bit but that is ok,,,,roll with it awhile and meet some really good people in this thread..

notice how long the thread has been running and how many post;s,,,,theres a good reason for it.

there has never been unwarranted hate and discontent in this thread and please don't help any start now.

I welcome you and sure others will,,it is NOT a closed thread by any meens.

sit back,relax and enjoy man


----------



## Cantdog

cgraham1 said:


> Last I checked, this is a public forum, and anyone who signs up can post here, starting on page one, or page 6,200. Is that not the case?




Of course it's the case....my point exactly......you can.... but as in any other thread...if you don't have the history you don't have the knowledge of the posts before .....so what can one constructively add to the thread??? Without researching the particular thread......... Especially if you start attacking thread members out of the blue.....and they respond with all they have ( not unlike Pearl Harbor)......it's a loosers game....not started on this thread or that one.....but f'king well ended up here .....that is what is important....but if one chooses to be destructive or non- constructive....it is of no help with healing or moving on......That's what T1 wants...healing.... now...... that he's had his day....pffft...I. ain't buyin it.......


----------



## farrell

cgraham1 said:


> I saw that post, and reacted to it. I didn't like the nature of what was said. I don't personally know the man referred to, nor have I ever had any direct communication with him. Just thought it was uncalled for.


Uncalled for....really?

Should have taken the time to see what it was about first?

Give you a run down

This person multi quoted tbone75s posts and put up a pic of a movie poster that said "nothing says goodbye like a bullet"

So we took offense to and got pizzed about this

Maybe you understand now

But the pic has been changed and it's all good now

Have yourself a wonderful evening


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> Uncalled for....really?
> 
> Should have taken the time to see what it was about first?
> 
> Give you a run down
> 
> This person multi quoted tbone75s posts and put up a pic of a movie poster that said "nothing says goodbye like a bullet"
> 
> So we took offense to and got pizzed about this
> 
> Maybe you understand now
> 
> But the pic has been changed and it's all good now
> 
> Have yourself a wonderful evening


----------



## roncoinc




----------



## roncoinc

somehow I don't think that's acceptable ??


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> somehow I don't think that's acceptable ??



Managed to save the original before it got changed...

keyboard warriors,,pphttpth !!


----------



## tbone75

H


roncoinc said:


> View attachment 474374


Have to say I wouldn't like that pointed at me , but I will be happy to let it go just so things can calm down . I did go over there to see how bad I was getting yelled at , and being told I was wrong again . But facts are facts , T1 is stihl saying I am wrong when its right there in front of him and all that lynch mob to see . But I didn't post anything more over there , and don't plan to ever again . Time to let crap go , its not going to change while T1 runs the show .


----------



## roncoinc

Quote Originally Posted by Eccentric.

To T-Bone (Verb):

1)To doggedly argue an erroneous point despite being presented wif overwhelming contrary evidence.

2)To be a backstabbing douchebag.

3)To photograph your own taint and list the images on line.
.............................................................
Genius
Nope, not forgetting, I remembered that. I was to busy Obama rigging my generator last night to get the bar and chain for ya
( racist ? )

http://********.com/showthread.php/1176-The-not-so-pros-discussion-thread-(NSP)/page15857


hypocrisy anyone ?? LOL !


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Eccentric.
> 
> To T-Bone (Verb):
> 
> 1)To doggedly argue an erroneous point despite being presented wif overwhelming contrary evidence.
> 
> 2)To be a backstabbing douchebag.
> 
> 3)To photograph your own taint and list the images on line.
> .............................................................
> Genius
> Nope, not forgetting, I remembered that. I was to busy Obama rigging my generator last night to get the bar and chain for ya
> ( racist ? )
> 
> http://********.com/showthread.php/1176-The-not-so-pros-discussion-thread-(NSP)/page15857
> 
> 
> hypocrisy anyone ?? LOL !


The people that you thot were friends or colleagues ........

The list of people never to help gets longer huh?


----------



## dancan

Well , whilst youse all was all reliving the Good ol Days from today back about schitt that aint worth a hill of beans I was out learning a bunch of valuable lessons that affect the quality of my life .
Lesson 1 , put the tire chains that you got at 1/2 price for your front tires on before you go plowing .
Lesson 2 , when you get stuck at the bottom of your hill , you shoulda put the chains on before you started plowing .
Lesson 3 , it's a little harder to put chains on when stuck in a mound of snow that you plowed after you got the tractor all cockeyed in the said mound of snow .
Lesson 4 , test fit the "Deal on Chains" before you need them because you bought them knowing that the numbers were "Close" to right before you actually need to use them .
One lesson I had already learnt was to buy chain quick links when they're on sale because you never know when you'll need them .
After I got unstuck I still had to drive through 4 properties to get back up the hill to the house LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> The people that you thot were friends or colleagues ........
> 
> The list of people never to help gets longer huh?



Adam, that reference to TBone has nothing to do with John, that quote is from a conversation between others on another thread where Arron has posted that in reference to what DSS had posted earlier.


----------



## dancan

BTW , turf tires suck in the snow like owning a 346ExPee ,,,,, I already knew that lesson .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well , whilst youse all was all reliving the Good ol Days from today back about schitt that aint worth a hill of beans I was out learning a bunch of valuable lessons that affect the quality of my life .
> Lesson 1 , put the tire chains that you got at 1/2 price for your front tires on before you go plowing .
> Lesson 2 , when you get stuck at the bottom of your hill , you shoulda put the chains on before you started plowing .
> Lesson 3 , it's a little harder to put chains on when stuck in a mound of snow that you plowed after you got the tractor all cockeyed in the said mound of snow .
> Lesson 4 , test fit the "Deal on Chains" before you need them because you bought them knowing that the numbers were "Close" to right before you actually need to use them .
> One lesson I had already learnt was to buy chain quick links when they're on sale because you never know when you'll need them .
> After I got unstuck I still had to drive through 4 properties to get back up the hill to the house LOL



Yes Dan, that all makes very good sense!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Adam, that reference to TBone has nothing to do with John, that quote is from a conversation between others on another thread where Arron has posted that in reference to what DSS had posted earlier.


My bad Jerry!

From reading what they were posting and the definitions they created for it sure seemed like they were referring to john


----------



## dancan

Jerry , that Bota while all beat to chit was still the best deal on a car I ever bought LOL


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> BTW , turf tires suck in the snow like owning a 346ExPee ,,,,, I already knew that lesson .


I will agree with the turf suck in snow!

But can't agree with the 346xp comment.......

There for I can not like your post

Sorry DanO


----------



## farrell

No worries tho DanO........I still love you!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> My bad Jerry!
> 
> From reading what they were posting and the definitions they created for it sure seemed like they were referring to john



I know, this is how things get screwed around at times, especially times like these. Hope all of the regulars can stay calm and level headed and just carry on as normal. It`s difficult to not get riled up but cooler heads will always prevail.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Jerry , that Bota while all beat to chit was still the best deal on a car I ever bought LOL



Great small tractor, I should have kept it myself as now I need to dig a hole at my camp.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know, this is how things get screwed around at times, especially times like these. Hope all of the regulars can stay calm and level headed and just carry on as normal. It`s difficult to not get riled up but cooler heads will always prevail.


Rarely do I ever say anything

I won't let friends get bashed tho either

I try to remain calm getting harder to do as I get older. Tired of people's BS!

But I am done over there!

Next person comes looking for a fight just gonna tell em I love em


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> BTW , turf tires suck in the snow like owning a 346ExPee ,,,,, I already knew that lesson .


I've heard they are better than bar tires when chained up though. I run 4 link chains on turfs on the garden tractor. Pushes well. Let me know how they do once chained and snagged up proper.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Eccentric.
> 
> To T-Bone (Verb):
> 
> 1)To doggedly argue an erroneous point despite being presented wif overwhelming contrary evidence.
> 
> 2)To be a backstabbing douchebag.
> 
> 3)To photograph your own taint and list the images on line.
> .............................................................
> Genius
> Nope, not forgetting, I remembered that. I was to busy Obama rigging my generator last night to get the bar and chain for ya
> ( racist ? )
> 
> http://********.com/showthread.php/1176-The-not-so-pros-discussion-thread-(NSP)/page15857
> 
> 
> hypocrisy anyone ?? LOL !


Won't load that for me ? Prolly for the best if I don't read it .


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> My bad Jerry!
> 
> From reading what they were posting and the definitions they created for it sure seemed like they were referring to john



Adam , now you know why I am not getting baited by any of that schitt , without knowing the whole thing and just getting shown snippets of something it's easy to read something that isn't , I'm happy in knowing who I'd invite for and by a beer or have sit at a dinner table with me , we're all different and may not agree on the same things but I know who the stand up guys are and hope to be able to share beers and a meal , if not I'll always share my respect over these great distances , the ones that I'd not be hoping to share a meal or beer with I will be as cordial as I can be and will still share a beer or meal if the opportunity presents itself because I may be wrong , I've been wrong plenty .

If the verbal diarrhoea continues I'll ignore unless the speaker has something to say that is a contribution , other than that it's just like a bad book , you close it and don't read anymore so the noise just fades to nothingness .

That's my 2 cents on the whole schittshow and this is all I'll say about it on this forum like I've also stated on the Saw a bunch of Hogs site , this is the last post I'll make about the phuckin childish bullschitt and personal vendettas that wont affect the quality of my life and I'll still get a paycheck on Friday regardless of what someone posts about a he said she said .
I know what I know and that's all I need to know .
I do hope that those that feel they know a bit of what I'm made of know what I think about this schitt and will someday make it up for bacon and eggs , crispy or soft bacon , fried or over easy eggs , rare or well done steak and maybe even some spam and hotdogs .

Maybe a master baiter can goad me into a trap ,,,,, polly not .


----------



## tbone75

Glad I didn't now that Jerry said it wasn't bout me . I don't want to get any more riled up , just makes me mad at myself for falling into the crap pile . I sure didn't help anything , but couldn't take the BS throwing for something someone turned into what they wanted so they could cause trouble . Just seen him do it so many times before .


----------



## dancan

farrell said:


> I will agree with the turf suck in snow!
> 
> But can't agree with the 346xp comment.......
> 
> There for I can not like your post
> 
> Sorry DanO



I know what I know LOL


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've heard they are better than bar tires when chained up though. I run 4 link chains on turfs on the garden tractor. Pushes well. Let me know how they do once chained and snagged up proper.



Chains in the front sure helped like I figured it would , best 25$ I've spent on stuff other than on Cheetos , beer or my internet bill LOL
I just got to figure out some simple chain setup for the rear and I'll be all set .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Adam , now you know why I am not getting baited by any of that schitt , without knowing the whole thing and just getting shown snippets of something it's easy to read something that isn't , I'm happy in knowing who I'd invite for and by a beer or have sit at a dinner table with me , we're all different and may not agree on the same things but I know who the stand up guys are and hope to be able to share beers and a meal , if not I'll always share my respect over these great distances , the ones that I'd not be hoping to share a meal or beer with I will be as cordial as I can be and will still share a beer or meal if the opportunity presents itself because I may be wrong , I've been wrong plenty .
> 
> If the verbal diarrhoea continues I'll ignore unless the speaker has something to say that is a contribution , other than that it's just like a bad book , you close it and don't read anymore so the noise just fades to nothingness .
> 
> That's my 2 cents on the whole schittshow and this is all I'll say about it on this forum like I've also stated on the Saw a bunch of Hogs site , this is the last post I'll make about the phuckin childish bullschitt and personal vendettas that wont affect the quality of my life and I'll still get a paycheck on Friday regardless of what someone posts about a he said she said .
> I know what I know and that's all I need to know .
> I do hope that those that feel they know a bit of what I'm made of know what I think about this schitt and will someday make it up for bacon and eggs , crispy or soft bacon , fried or over easy eggs , rare or well done steak and maybe even some spam and hotdogs .
> 
> Maybe a master baiter can goad me into a trap ,,,,, polly not .




First depends and now master baiting,,dunno Dan but but I caint help but feel,,,,ya know,,,kinda like,,,,,singled out ?? LOL !!!!

BTW !!! don't affect MY paycheck either !!!

PS: gonna tell your boss you spend time on interweb on co. hours !!


----------



## cgraham1

That story sounds very convoluted.


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> I know what I know LOL


You only think you know


----------



## tbone75

Wonder how well one of them ultrasonic dog whistles work ? Neighbor up here has a guard dog , or says it is ? The SOB never stops barking , its 3 houses away from here , but sounds like its in the yard here . They never even try to shut it up , pose cause it pose to be a guard dog ? It really get annoying hearing it all the time . 
I have one of them horns that screws onto a can of sumpin , loud SOB ! Shut the mutt up for a while one day , every time it started I let it have a blast . LOL Don't want neighbors annoyed at me so I put that away . Plus they couldn't see who was doing it . LOL Now I had the idea of a dog whistle , no body will hear it but the dogs . Least I think it only works that way , to high pitch fer humans . Plus it was only 5 bucks . LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Wonder how well one of them ultrasonic dog whistles work ? Neighbor up here has a guard dog , or says it is ? The SOB never stops barking , its 3 houses away from here , but sounds like its in the yard here . They never even try to shut it up , pose cause it pose to be a guard dog ? It really get annoying hearing it all the time .
> I have one of them horns that screws onto a can of sumpin , loud SOB ! Shut the mutt up for a while one day , every time it started I let it have a blast . LOL Don't want neighbors annoyed at me so I put that away . Plus they couldn't see who was doing it . LOL Now I had the idea of a dog whistle , no body will hear it but the dogs . Least I think it only works that way , to high pitch fer humans . Plus it was only 5 bucks . LOL


Ghost chili pepper self defense rounds for a paintball gun?


----------



## dancan

It can make you go blind .... Stay away LOL


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> It can make you go blind .... Stay away LOL


Not FUNNY!


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> It can make you go blind .... Stay away LOL


That master baiting issue , so I'm told that's what the movie said ...


----------



## dancan

John , only use one blast of the horn , nobody can triangulate the horn on one blast unless they are looking at you .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> That master baiting issue , so I'm told that's what the movie said ...


I know that!

But that's not what you meant!

You was referring to the "incident"


----------



## dancan

Don't know what you're talking about Adam , you sure you talking to me ?
Kotten Kandy time washed down with some JD , go for a couple hours of esleep


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , only use one blast of the horn , nobody can triangulate the horn on one blast unless they are looking at you .


Its ok , all they could tell is the general direction , I was well hid . LOL Hope this whistle works ? LOL\

Time , all wore out from beaching . Tomorrow is a new day !


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Don't know what you're talking about Adam , you sure you talking to me ?
> Kotten Kandy time washed down with some JD , go for a couple hours of esleep


Really?

Two summers ago took the paintball to the eye......er trip.......sucked bad!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Funeral went well.. I didn't stir a thing while there. Little one seems to be back on regular schedule? Maybe a full night sleep?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Funeral went well.. I didn't stir a thing while there. Little one seems to be back on regular schedule? Maybe a full night sleep?


 Good news on both accounts!


----------



## dancan

See , I refer to one thing with no misgivings and it gets taken out of context , I had forgotten all about the "Pirate" incident .
Sorry , I won't let it happen again , my bad .


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> See , I refer to one thing with no misgivings and it gets taken out of context , I had forgotten all about the "Pirate" incident .
> Sorry , I won't let it happen again , my bad .


LOL


----------



## dancan

Did I tell you guys about the bottle of Capt'n Morgan I got fer Christmas ?


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Did I tell you guys about the bottle of Capt'n Morgan I got fer Christmas ?


Can't say heard bout it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Did I tell you guys about the bottle of Capt'n Morgan I got fer Christmas ?



You told us you got one, not what ya did with it.


----------



## farrell

Almost time to go out with fellas from work for yukon and a samich!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its ok , all they could tell is the general direction , I was well hid . LOL Hope this whistle works ? LOL\
> 
> Time , all wore out from beaching . Tomorrow is a new day !



John, just hook that whistle up to your compressor along with one of those pressure regulators we use on paint guns, set it for low pressure around 7 - 10 lbs and that thing will have all the dogs within a mile shut up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## dancan

Yup Koffee Time !!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Well , whilst youse all was all reliving the Good ol Days from today back about schitt that aint worth a hill of beans I was out learning a bunch of valuable lessons that affect the quality of my life .
> Lesson 1 , put the tire chains that you got at 1/2 price for your front tires on before you go plowing .
> Lesson 2 , when you get stuck at the bottom of your hill , you shoulda put the chains on before you started plowing .
> Lesson 3 , it's a little harder to put chains on when stuck in a mound of snow that you plowed after you got the tractor all cockeyed in the said mound of snow .
> Lesson 4 , test fit the "Deal on Chains" before you need them because you bought them knowing that the numbers were "Close" to right before you actually need to use them .
> One lesson I had already learnt was to buy chain quick links when they're on sale because you never know when you'll need them .
> After I got unstuck I still had to drive through 4 properties to get back up the hill to the house LOL



Those are all good lessons......I completely wore out the tire chains on my little tractor this year......been on since '94.....never been off until this fall.....had to cut them off......replaced with these from Napa.....good enough chains for $125.00 new......didn't like the spacing so thought I'd order 20 more cross links.....worked out perfect with the side links to add an extra cross link between all the existing cross links, taking the cross link count from 10 to 20 per side.........well ....they only sell cross links in bags of 25........OK I sez....I don't mind having 5 extra cross links kicking around......."How much for a bag?"........$245.00 plus tax......almost twice as much for the cross links as the complete set cost????? No thanks.......I'll get by somehow.....made it with 10 cross link chains for 21 years. Notice I was in a nice dry warm shop putting the chains on and making sure they was tight enough?? I could go on forever telling tales of losing chains in the woods....in the snow...in the mud.......learned those lessons the hard way...'bout like everything else. I like to let most of the air out of the tires, put the chains on as tight as I can get 'em then blow the tires back up to pressure......makes a nice tight job.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning


----------



## Cantdog

Moanin' Jimmy.........pretty ZZZZZZzzzlack in here and there this morning....."Nadianz probably stihl digging out......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got some snow since yesterday morning so it must be moved, I waited til it all stopped so there`s about 6" of new snow to go!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got some snow since yesterday morning so it must be moved, I waited til it all stopped so there`s about 6" of new snow to go!




How much did you get altogether Jerry?? We only got 5-6" total.....but it's still snowing lightly.....the bride and I went out yesterday afternoon to catch "Happy Hour"........but......you'd though we were having "The Storm of The Century"......both places in town closed due to "the storm"......


----------



## tbone75

Morning , don't seem to be raining fer a change . LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Dang !!!!

outta koffee this morning !!


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning guys, busy day today. But I have to take time to see the dentist, she needs a car payment you know. lol


----------



## dancan

Handy 10" Robin .
Yes , every year I say I'm gonna make some chains like yours for the back of the Bota LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> How much did you get altogether Jerry?? We only got 5-6" total.....but it's still snowing lightly.....the bride and I went out yesterday afternoon to catch "Happy Hour"........but......you'd though we were having "The Storm of The Century"......both places in town closed due to "the storm"......



It would likely vary a bit but here in the valley, low spot between the high hills we have 8-9" total, some drifting from yesterdays snow but the sun is out bright in a clear blue sky and I didn`t really mind my one hour workout. Snow was lite so not a lot of effort required to move it. I been watching the new crop of plow cowboys tearing about n getting not much done....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Not getting much better,,,,somehow yestday I lost my driving glasses 

reading glasses aint gonna help 

should be fun plowing 1/2 blind !!


----------



## farrell

Morning crew!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> Not getting much better,,,,somehow yestday I lost my driving glasses
> 
> reading glasses aint gonna help
> 
> should be fun plowing 1/2 blind !!


Oh its easy........take it from someone who knows! 

Hi Ron!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I've got some 10R20 chains I could send up Danny and Robin but likely freight would eat you alive.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Little one slept all night! I took an extra day off...told the boss wife and I wanted a day to enjoy. University is closed, day care open, not much going on in my office. She wants to go eat somewhere with out a high chair, maybe a movie? Adult day! Second one in 16 months..woohoo!


----------



## jimdad07

Just reading over the last few pages. I think maybe we as a group should go by a few ground rules that we've always followed in here but new comers need to understand:

1: what happens "out there" stays out there
2: if you come in here looking to break our peaceful thread, you will be ignored by one and all. COMPLETELY IGNORED!
3: we welcome anybody who will keep it civil and constructive, otherwise you will be ignored.
4: if you drop anything in front of Dan, for God's sake don't bend over to pick it up, your azz will be sore.

Five years we've kept this going, I'm not going to see it go down the tubes. For the regulars in here, I'm trying to work on something we can communicate in the same style as here but away from both sites. I'm leaning towards maybe a Facebook account just for us and only us. I'll let you guys know what I come up with. I am getting the same feeling that Jerry is getting so I want a backup plan. I'm not as regular as I used to be on here but I care about every regular here and don't want it to break up or get ruined by BS coming in from "out there"

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Playing with Ryobi leaf blowers I bought , said they didn't run , brandy new ! Adjusted the carbs they run great . LOL Got them for 60.00 shipped with all the tubes , leaf bags even . LOL
Keeping one sell the other to get my money back . LOL


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Just reading over the last few pages. I think maybe we as a group should go by a few ground rules that we've always followed in here but new comers need to understand:
> 
> 1: what happens "out there" stays out there
> 2: if you come in here looking to break our peaceful thread, you will be ignored by one and all. COMPLETELY IGNORED!
> 3: we welcome anybody who will keep it civil and constructive, otherwise you will be ignored.
> 4: if you drop anything in front of Dan, for God's sake don't bend over to pick it up, your azz will be sore.
> 
> Five years we've kept this going, I'm not going to see it go down the tubes. For the regulars in here, I'm trying to work on something we can communicate in the same style as here but away from both sites. I'm leaning towards maybe a Facebook account just for us and only us. I'll let you guys know what I come up with. I am getting the same feeling that Jerry is getting so I want a backup plan. I'm not as regular as I used to be on here but I care about every regular here and don't want it to break up or get ruined by BS coming in from "out there"
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


I am liking yer plan already , be nice not to hear a thing from out there . Not sure how to do it , but get some ideas tossed around from any of us that have one .


----------



## farrell

I would like to take the time to apologize to yous fellars for the continuation of BS here........was not my intention 

I was curious and was thinking bout a closed group on Facebook for us as well but wasn't sure any of you would be interested


----------



## jimdad07

I'm up for it, just have to figure out how to do it. How many regulars have Facebook accounts here?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Not getting much better,,,,somehow yestday I lost my driving glasses
> 
> reading glasses aint gonna help
> 
> should be fun plowing 1/2 blind !!



Ron, you are having a tough run of it, look out it usually comes in 3`s but hope your spell ends now. Get your truck back yet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> I'm up for it, just have to figure out how to do it. How many regulars have Facebook accounts here?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk



Good idea Jim, I have an account.


----------



## farrell

It's easy to start a group and let in who we want


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> I would like to take the time to apologize to yous fellars for the continuation of BS here........was not my intention
> 
> I was curious and was thinking bout a closed group on Facebook for us as well but wasn't sure any of you would be interested



No harm done Adam, its very difficult to hold back when being attacked/challenged but I learned a long time ago its better to stay calm and keep a level head.


----------



## jimdad07

I'm looking at some options from vbulliten, there is a $20 a month 25GB band width package. I'm willing to foot the bill if you guys are interested in doing this. I'm not sure what we need for band width, I'll have to dig some more.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## farrell

jimdad07 said:


> I'm looking at some options from vbulliten, there is a $20 a month 25GB band width package. I'm willing to foot the bill if you guys are interested in doing this. I'm not sure what we need for band width, I'll have to dig some more.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Whatever you fellars think. Facebook would be free is all


----------



## farrell

Can't see the smurf using Facebook tho


----------



## stihl023/5

jimdad07 said:


> I'm up for it, just have to figure out how to do it. How many regulars have Facebook accounts here?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


I don't have one. I say I'm tech challenged, my wife says I'm socially challenged.


----------



## jimdad07

stihl023/5 said:


> I don't have one. I say I'm tech challenged, my wife says I'm socially challenged.


They're pretty easy to set up and you can make it a private profile.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

I don't have a facebook account.....personally I'd just as soon stay put......good idea to research alternatives and have a back up plan ready to implement.....but just like everything else I do......I'll run 'er 'till the wheels fall off......never know......we've been through rougher chit......this probably all smooth over in a bit. BUT....they may just decide we are all just a waste of bandwidth and shut this 125712 post thread down.....they certainly can if they want to.....good to have a backup plan for sure......


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> I don't have a facebook account.....personally I'd just as soon stay put......good idea to research alternatives and have a back up plan ready to implement.....but just like everything else I do......I'll run 'er 'till the wheels fall off......never know......we've been through rougher chit......this probably all smooth over in a bit. BUT....they may just decide we are all just a waste of bandwidth and shut this 125712 post thread down.....they certainly can if they want to.....good to have a backup plan for sure......


Can't see you on Facebook either


----------



## Cantdog

You guys that got banned from SH......was that a permanent ban or 30 days etc.?


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> You guys that got banned from SH......was that a permanent ban or 30 days etc.?


FOREVER!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> I don't have a facebook account.....personally I'd just as soon stay put......good idea to research alternatives and have a back up plan ready to implement.....but just like everything else I do......I'll run 'er 'till the wheels fall off......never know......we've been through rougher chit......this probably all smooth over in a bit. BUT....they may just decide we are all just a waste of bandwidth and shut this 125712 post thread down.....they certainly can if they want to.....good to have a backup plan for sure......


Kind of what I'm worried about. I'm worried that as people start coming in and stirring the pot to get us going that eventually it'll boil over and the thread will go into lockdown. Seeing a trend between both sites with this thread that I'm not liking.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl023/5

jimdad07 said:


> They're pretty easy to set up and you can make it a private profile.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


I will have to get with my daughter or wife they could set me up.


----------



## stihl023/5

jimdad07 said:


> Kind of what I'm worried about. I'm worried that as people start coming in and stirring the pot to get us going that eventually it'll boil over and the thread will go into lockdown. Seeing a trend between both sites with this thread that I'm not liking.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Just ignore it, it isn't easy.


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Kind of what I'm worried about. I'm worried that as people start coming in and stirring the pot to get us going that eventually it'll boil over and the thread will go into lockdown. Seeing a trend between both sites with this thread that I'm not liking.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


I think the set of informal rules you described, if adhered to amongst ourselves by all of us regulars would go a long way toward less confrontation in the future.....human iritations tend to simply go away if they find they aren't irritating anyone......been very quiet over there this morning......nobody there to irritate.....


----------



## jimdad07

stihl023/5 said:


> Just ignore it, it isn't easy.


I'm not worried about being able to ignore it myself.................................................

The older I get the thicker my skin gets.






Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## cgraham1

Got a few inches of fresh snow here in Nor Cal.


----------



## tbone75

Working on a OLD 028 , metal tank one . Sure in nice shape for old as it is . Fired it up , seems to have a bad air leak , running wide open soon as it fired up . LOL I know Jerry knows these 028s very well ! Going to need seals at the least . But I have no idea where to get them other than the bay . Just wondering if I may have some that fit other saws too ?
Can't find my mediacat cd , in some box here some place ? Had it on this puter , but lost it and many other thing before I moved , don't even member when or how that happen ?
So I hope Jerry knows off the top of his head what works in this old saw .


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Working on a OLD 028 , metal tank one . Sure in nice shape for old as it is . Fired it up , seems to have a bad air leak , running wide open soon as it fired up . LOL I know Jerry knows these 028s very well ! Going to need seals at the least . But I have no idea where to get them other than the bay . Just wondering if I may have some that fit other saws too ?
> Can't find my mediacat cd , in some box here some place ? Had it on this puter , but lost it and many other thing before I moved , don't even member when or how that happen ?
> So I hope Jerry knows off the top of his head what works in this old saw .


Think I have a spare copy here if you need it john


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> FOREVER!


Really????


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> Really????


Yes sir


----------



## cgraham1




----------



## tbone75

I had a farce book acct. But got rid of it , don't care for that place much . I am with Robin , stay here long as its good , move if we need to later . Most all of us have a way to get hold of each other if need be .
Our little group has never caused any trouble here , good chance it will be fine here .


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Think I have a spare copy here if you need it john


Thanks Adam , I have it, just gotta find it ? LOL


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Adam , I have it, just gotta find it ? LOL


Well if ya cant.........


----------



## tbone75

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 474541


That helps , thanks !! Now I need to see if any other saws take the same ones , got several kids here .


----------



## roncoinc

Forever also.


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Well if ya cant.........


Hope I don't ! LOL Think I had least 2 copies of the one that didn't expire and one of them that you had to change the date in yer puter . I sent out 20 or more . LOL


----------



## jimdad07

cgraham1 said:


> Got a few inches of fresh snow here in Nor Cal.
> View attachment 474540


Is that a Sasquatch in the trees? Think he might be playing hopscotch up in a tree.


Jerry ought to get that reference.

Sitting here working on a modulating burner trying to get it to fail, not failing. Getting a lot of azz time, daydreaming about my barn and giant boobies.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## farrell

Nice Jim!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Forever also.


That kinda sucks , but don't think its gonna hurt or help anything .


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> That kinda sucks , but don't think its gonna hurt or help anything .


It is what it is........


----------



## tbone75

cgraham1 said:


> Got a few inches of fresh snow here in Nor Cal.
> View attachment 474540


That would make a nice post card pic .


----------



## farrell

Last day of work till next monday........woot woot!

Head out flinchlock hunting tomorrow 

My mom's results from surgery came back good.......she still has to have another biopsy done and the doc thinks she should still be nuked


----------



## roncoinc

The saga continues,,,,,,,,,,

chevy plow started thmping underneath cab,thot it was exhaust hitting.

looked at the pinstripe from cab to bed,,sure nuff,dropped a good inch,,driveshaft rubbing.

cut out the offending piece of metal tomorrah.

snowblower I put away so carefully,even let fuel lines drain.

left old filter off,sumthin got in and plugged new filter,,took a bit to find no fuel flow.

got that going.

shut it off and no restart,,,well,,start but not stay running.

found valve in big black primer bulb not seating.

got it going again.

I did everything I could all fall to make transition to winter painless,,didn't happen.

try and put another piston on dodge plow tomorrah also.

months of work and planning go to chit in two days


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> The saga continues,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> chevy plow started thmping underneath cab,thot it was exhaust hitting.
> 
> looked at the pinstripe from cab to bed,,sure nuff,dropped a good inch,,driveshaft rubbing.
> 
> cut out the offending piece of metal tomorrah.
> 
> snowblower I put away so carefully,even let fuel lines drain.
> 
> left old filter off,sumthin got in and plugged new filter,,took a bit to find no fuel flow.
> 
> got that going.
> 
> shut it off and no restart,,,well,,start but not stay running.
> 
> found valve in big black primer bulb not seating.
> 
> got it going again.
> 
> I did everything I could all fall to make transition to winter painless,,didn't happen.
> 
> try and put another piston on dodge plow tomorrah also.
> 
> months of work and planning go to chit in two days



You know the old saying, The best laid plans of mice n men! Chit gonna happen no matter what. Lets hope this is the number 3 and you are now done with this stuffs!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cgraham1 said:


> Got a few inches of fresh snow here in Nor Cal.
> View attachment 474540


`
I have been there in the snow, that highway looks familiar but likely miles of highway up there looks kinda the same.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

It's damp out...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> It's damp out...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Rubber boots n raincoats?


----------



## tbone75

Got this 028 half tore apart , no idea where the leak is yet ? Seals look perfect , but don't mean much . LOL Impulse line is good , hard to see intake boot cause its covered in crud . 
Owner wants me to replace all rubber parts even if it don't need them , don't want to have to fix anything later on . So far everything looks like new ? Its bout 2 lbs lighter now ! LOL Everything covered in crud seems to kept if from aging ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> It's damp out...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Looks like you may need a boat handy ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Jimmy,,you getting rain ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got this 028 half tore apart , no idea where the leak is yet ? Seals look perfect , but don't mean much . LOL Impulse line is good , hard to see intake boot cause its covered in crud .
> Owner wants me to replace all rubber parts even if it don't need them , don't want to have to fix anything later on . So far everything looks like new ? Its bout 2 lbs lighter now ! LOL Everything covered in crud seems to kept if from aging ? LOL



John, those seals should still be available through Stihl, the clutch side seal fits a lot of models, the 028,026,034 and 036 for a few models and lilkely more and the flywheel side seals are the same on the 028 and the 038. The Stihl part# are, flywheel side>9640 003 1600 its a 15 X 29.6 X 4 mm.
The flywheel side seal> 9640 003 1340 and its a 13 X 22 X 5 mm.


----------



## jimdad07

Time to go rebuild my back blade for the tractor, too link bar that goes from front to back Chit the bed last night. 2" black iron will replace it.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> John, those seals should still be available through Stihl, the clutch side seal fits a lot of models, the 028,026,034 and 036 for a few models and lilkely more and the flywheel side seals are the same on the 028 and the 038. The Stihl part# are, flywheel side>9640 003 1600 its a 15 X 29.6 X 4 mm.
> The flywheel side seal> 9640 003 1340 and its a 13 X 22 X 5 mm.


Thanks Jerry !! I have them seals here ! Also sure I have a new fuel line , impulse ? Possible if I can find it ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Time to go rebuild my back blade for the tractor, too link bar that goes from front to back Chit the bed last night. 2" black iron will replace it.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk



Picts....


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Forever also.





roncoinc said:


> The saga continues,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> chevy plow started thmping underneath cab,thot it was exhaust hitting.
> 
> looked at the pinstripe from cab to bed,,sure nuff,dropped a good inch,,driveshaft rubbing.
> 
> cut out the offending piece of metal tomorrah.
> 
> snowblower I put away so carefully,even let fuel lines drain.
> 
> left old filter off,sumthin got in and plugged new filter,,took a bit to find no fuel flow.
> 
> got that going.
> 
> shut it off and no restart,,,well,,start but not stay running.
> 
> found valve in big black primer bulb not seating.
> 
> got it going again.
> 
> I did everything I could all fall to make transition to winter painless,,didn't happen.
> 
> try and put another piston on dodge plow tomorrah also.
> 
> months of work and planning go to chit in two days





Yeah I had kinda day the last two......all woodstove stuff and firewood all put up,,,,dry undercover....so Sunday before we were supposed to go down to 10 'Merican I decided to clean out the removable panels on either side of the combustor in my living room stove....these eventually fill with fine ash and close off the flow of burnt gases which slows the stove down........so I pulled the back arched firebrick panels.....they had eroded quite a bit in the center where they come together.......and ...OH MY......the combustor had combusted....looked in rather rough shape......undid the retaining panels and cleaned out both side of ash...lost a bit of refractory material...just fell apart.......put it all back together but can't get it to run right.... Did a bunch of research and consulted my manual.....had to order a new combustion pkg and new rear fire bricks.....the brick protects the combustor so having one broken and both burnt away in the center is failed economy.....in my readings the common time between replacements is 4-6 yrs.....this is my 10th winter on the stove......ran it really hard for two winters with the oil furnace off...the other 8 it was fired around the first week in Dec and run steady at a moderate pace until mid April.....with the furnace just maintaining a constant heat. I guess I got my moneys worth out the parts I'm replacing......but it sure put a ding in the sporran....noticed the last two winters the efficiency was slowly getting worse......could occasionally see a bit of smoke out the chimney and the amount of wood used increased too....when operating properly and at operating temp you never see any sign of smoke out the chimney.....it burns 99% of the smoke and turns it into heat....never clean the chimney...did that once 'cause I had the 8 X 12 brush and 30' of poles......gave that up 9 years ago......but there is a cost to it....(sigh)......


----------



## tbone75

My buddy just stopped and got his 3 saws . LOL Told him 125.00 for that last one , only charge him for parts cause of the free wood ! LOL But he wouldn't have it , gave me 250.00 . And told me to shut up ! LOL I really enjoy fixing saws for people like him , not cause of the money , just a good guy . Cuts all that wood for fun , gives it all away . His family have a slew of acres , 3 or maybe 4 farms all together . Lease it all out now since his Mom had to go into assisted living place . And his Dads been gone a few years now . They had been divorced least 30 yrs. dad remarried , Mom didn't . Think the step-mom got one farm where they lived ? 
His Dad was into race horses for a real long time , raised and sold them for big bucks ! 
Some how I got to going out to the farm they lived on just messing around having fun . Can't even member how that started ? LOL Spent a lot of summers out there when I was young .
Would never know they had money , none of them ever acted like it . Just normal every day people .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I had kinda day the last two......all woodstove stuff and firewood all put up,,,,dry undercover....so Sunday before we were supposed to go down to 10 'Merican I decided to clean out the removable panels on either side of the combustor in my living room stove....these eventually fill with fine ash and close off the flow of burnt gases which slows the stove down........so I pulled the back arched firebrick panels.....they had eroded quite a bit in the center where they come together.......and ...OH MY......the combustor had combusted....looked in rather rough shape......undid the retaining panels and cleaned out both side of ash...lost a bit of refractory material...just fell apart.......put it all back together but can't get it to run right.... Did a bunch of research and consulted my manual.....had to order a new combustion pkg and new rear fire bricks.....the brick protects the combustor so having one broken and both burnt away in the center is failed economy.....in my readings the common time between replacements is 4-6 yrs.....this is my 10th winter on the stove......ran it really hard for two winters with the oil furnace off...the other 8 it was fired around the first week in Dec and run steady at a moderate pace until mid April.....with the furnace just maintaining a constant heat. I guess I got my moneys worth out the parts I'm replacing......but it sure put a ding in the sporran....noticed the last two winters the efficiency was slowly getting worse......could occasionally see a bit of smoke out the chimney and the amount of wood used increased too....when operating properly and at operating temp you never see any sign of smoke out the chimney.....it burns 99% of the smoke and turns it into heat....never clean the chimney...did that once 'cause I had the 8 X 12 brush and 30' of poles......gave that up 9 years ago......but there is a cost to it....(sigh)......



Seems every piece of equipment needs maintenence no matter how well built, you did well to get 10 years from it without replacing parts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> My buddy just stopped and got his 3 saws . LOL Told him 125.00 for that last one , only charge him for parts cause of the free wood ! LOL But he wouldn't have it , gave me 250.00 . And told me to shut up ! LOL I really enjoy fixing saws for people like him , not cause of the money , just a good guy . Cuts all that wood for fun , gives it all away . His family have a slew of acres , 3 or maybe 4 farms all together . Lease it all out now since his Mom had to go into assisted living place . And his Dads been gone a few years now . They had been divorced least 30 yrs. dad remarried , Mom didn't . Think the step-mom got one farm where they lived ?
> His Dad was into race horses for a real long time , raised and sold them for big bucks !
> Some how I got to going out to the farm they lived on just messing around having fun . Can't even member how that started ? LOL Spent a lot of summers out there when I was young .
> Would never know they had money , none of them ever acted like it . Just normal every day people .



Sweet, keep that guy happy!


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I had kinda day the last two......all woodstove stuff and firewood all put up,,,,dry undercover....so Sunday before we were supposed to go down to 10 'Merican I decided to clean out the removable panels on either side of the combustor in my living room stove....these eventually fill with fine ash and close off the flow of burnt gases which slows the stove down........so I pulled the back arched firebrick panels.....they had eroded quite a bit in the center where they come together.......and ...OH MY......the combustor had combusted....looked in rather rough shape......undid the retaining panels and cleaned out both side of ash...lost a bit of refractory material...just fell apart.......put it all back together but can't get it to run right.... Did a bunch of research and consulted my manual.....had to order a new combustion pkg and new rear fire bricks.....the brick protects the combustor so having one broken and both burnt away in the center is failed economy.....in my readings the common time between replacements is 4-6 yrs.....this is my 10th winter on the stove......ran it really hard for two winters with the oil furnace off...the other 8 it was fired around the first week in Dec and run steady at a moderate pace until mid April.....with the furnace just maintaining a constant heat. I guess I got my moneys worth out the parts I'm replacing......but it sure put a ding in the sporran....noticed the last two winters the efficiency was slowly getting worse......could occasionally see a bit of smoke out the chimney and the amount of wood used increased too....when operating properly and at operating temp you never see any sign of smoke out the chimney.....it burns 99% of the smoke and turns it into heat....never clean the chimney...did that once 'cause I had the 8 X 12 brush and 30' of poles......gave that up 9 years ago......but there is a cost to it....(sigh)......




So you gonna be without the stove in use until pahts come in ??


----------



## dancan

No facebook for me .
Robin , if you had used Stihl cut would you could have gotten an extra 5 years on top of what you got ....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No facebook for me .
> Robin , if you had used Stihl cut would you could have gotten an extra 5 years on top of what you got ....


What bottle you into ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> No facebook for me .
> Robin , if you had used Stihl cut would you could have gotten an extra 5 years on top of what you got ....




That's right,,,,if it was broke and not being used last MUCH longer !


----------



## jimdad07

dancan said:


> No facebook for me .
> Robin , if you had used Stihl cut would you could have gotten an extra 5 years on top of what you got ....


Like Robin says, we'll ride it till the wheel falls off. If it goes to seed I'm going to go through vbulliten for us, no farcebook and all of us can use it.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> No facebook for me .
> Robin , if you had used Stihl cut would you could have gotten an extra 5 years on top of what you got ....



Does it really burn that much cooler????


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yeah..we've had some rain today

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> So you gonna be without the stove in use until pahts come in ??



Well.... yes and no.....can't control the combustion phase.....getting unregulated secondary burn air into the primary draft circuit.....so it runs away with the draft shut all the way......then it will start back-drafting, roaring and having a bad spell. Can burn it with the damper open and short load it...seems to heat OK but short burn time.. Not a great situation... Fortunately oil pretty cheep this year....turn the thing on the wall up and make my floors all toasty and run the cookstove. 'Course couldn't have know this during the last three weeks of warm weather.....well....unless I'd paid attention!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Like Robin says, we'll ride it till the wheel falls off. If it goes to seed I'm going to go through vbulliten for us, no farcebook and all of us can use it.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk



It gets my vote and no problem with cost sharing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Does it really burn that much cooler????



Just like Ron said!!....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> That's right,,,,if it was broke and not being used last MUCH longer !



It`s not a Husqvarna stove Ron!


----------



## tbone75

Be happy to pitch in for v bulletin . 
Just membered HLS has a new forum going , haven't looked at it yet ? Not likely any better , nice to know a few around this place .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It gets my vote and no problem with cost sharing.



Yep I agree......good to have a back up plan in place........


----------



## farrell

I'm so ready to go home!


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Be happy to pitch in for v bulletin .
> Just membered HLS has a new forum going , haven't looked at it yet ? Not likely any better , nice to know a few around this place .


Plus I won't ever forget how much help I got here !! Stihl amazes me how it went after you guys started all that !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep I agree......good to have a back up plan in place........



Robin, I sent you an eMail last evening but got a message back that it was undeliverable, I will give it another try tonight.


----------



## tbone75

Some how I got moving early this morning fer me , round 8am I was in the shop/garage ! Spent darn near 8 hrs in there too ! And now I am paying fer it . LOL May not be so early tomorrow ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> So you gonna be without the stove in use until pahts come in ??



I do have a back up stove piped up in the basement......6-700 lb Blaze King front loader.....big azzed stove......can pile 2' wood in like cribwork.....4-5 piece this way.....turn 'em 90 degrees and pile in 4-5 more pieces that way...do the 4-5 layers and touch 'er off!!!!....... Heats like the sun but will creosote badly if damped down to low......burning hot enough to run right gets about a 12 hr burn time......hold 2-3 arm loads of wood though....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Plus I won't ever forget how much help I got here !! Stihl amazes me how it went after you guys started all that !



You are family John, and I mean that in the most sincere way.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robin, I sent you an eMail last evening but got a message back that it was undeliverable, I will give it another try tonight.




Hmmm...hat's odd...I'll be looking for it.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I do have a back up stove piped up in the basement......6-700 lb Blaze King front loader.....big azzed stove......can pile 2' wood in like cribwork.....4-5 piece this way.....turn 'em 90 degrees and pile in 4-5 more pieces that way...do the 4-5 layers and touch 'er off!!!!....... Heats like the sun but will creosote badly if damped down to low......burning hot enough to run right gets about a 12 hr burn time......hold 2-3 arm loads of wood though....LOL!!



You can heat a warehouse with one of them things!!
Have a buddy that heats his house with one, can go through 12 cord to heat a one level 1000 sq ft house....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robin, I sent you an eMail last evening but got a message back that it was undeliverable, I will give it another try tonight.




Jerry check your PM box......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Be happy to pitch in for v bulletin .
> Just membered HLS has a new forum going , haven't looked at it yet ? Not likely any better , nice to know a few around this place .


The same clowns are already spamming it. It's already polluted. Same smell, different pile. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> It gets my vote and no problem with cost sharing.


Count me in too.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> The same clowns are already spamming it. It's already polluted. Same smell, different pile.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thought that was very likely to happen . Think I will stay right here till I can't ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are family John, and I mean that in the most sincere way.


I darn sure feel like you are all family !!


----------



## cgraham1

pioneerguy600 said:


> `
> I have been there in the snow, that highway looks familiar but likely miles of highway up there looks kinda the same.


That's Highway 3, just north of Weaverville.


----------



## tbone75

Gonna go find my welding gloves if I am gonna play with this cat ! Bugs me to death to play with her . LOL


----------



## stihl023/5

tbone75 said:


> Gonna go find my welding gloves if I am gonna play with this cat ! Bugs me to death to play with her . LOL


Damn. Mine only have back claws but they score a hit now and then.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cgraham1 said:


> That's Highway 3, just north of Weaverville.



Up Trinity Lake way, hope I spelled that correctly.?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Gonna go find my welding gloves if I am gonna play with this cat ! Bugs me to death to play with her . LOLView attachment 474650
> View attachment 474651




Holy chit John, you`re arm looks like mine when I play with this 20 lb monster that is laying on my lap, just don`t tickle his belly....OUCH..LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Had to finish off the lobstah tonite,,make a couple samiches


----------



## roncoinc

That's seafood only last 5 outs 7 days !!

SEE !!! I AM cutting down !!!


----------



## roncoinc

Got secret lobstah samich recipie for Danny if he wants it


----------



## jimdad07

I can't wait for the barn to be built, fabbing in the rain sucks.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well two days ago I went to fill the humidifier tank up as I was heading to bed. Open the shower door and damn...the bottom pivot slid out. I knew that was bad. It pot metal pivot finally broke after 30 years. Can't seem to find a replacement. Torn between pulling the whole thing down and just using a rod and curtain or putting up a new door setup. It's a fiberglass stall shower...so the existing holes I'd fill with silicone and be done with. Hate to spend a lot of money but I also hate shower cutains. Plan is still to be moved out in 6-7 months. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## farrell

I want lobster!


----------



## stihl023/5

I developed an allergy for shrimp. I haven't tried lobster since, not sure if it would make me sick.


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> I developed an allergy for shrimp. I haven't tried lobster since, not sure if it would make me sick.



They are considered very rich source of protein, I know a few different people that can`t eat either.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are considers very rich source of protein, I know a few different people that can`t eat either.


Tempted to try but I don't like losing it.


----------



## roncoinc

stihl023/5 said:


> Tempted to try but I don't like losing it.




Be kind of hard for you to find some to try anyway wouldn't it ??

aint none in lake mich


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> I darn sure feel like you are all family !!


Part of Mine too Brother!!!
How yah been lately!!
Had part of 2 more teeth out tonight down the Cape that the Big Brazilian oral surgeon missed. Had to cut and stitch the gums which wasn't fun. Wasn't really ready for it!! Thought he was going to measure me up for dentures! But it was no where near as bad as the last session!!!
Been cutting a lot of dead standing oak though lately in a great "Honey Hole" I found!! Great stuff!! Been running the tar out of Jerry's fabulous "Mighty Mouse!" Makes the job so much easier!!! Hope to be back at tomorrow as it's suppose to clear up....finally!!!
And T......back in my old work bench in my father's barn!! Started tearing down a 44! It's really great to be back up there, but it's weird without my brother Philip around!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> They are considers very rich source of protein, I know a few different people that can`t eat either.


It's the Lectins in it! It aglutinates in the blood of those whose blood type it's poisonous in! " Eat For Your Blood Type," by Dr. Peter D' Adamo. Easy to Google!


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Tempted to try but I don't like losing it.


 I wouldn`t if it affected me that way.


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well two days ago I went to fill the humidifier tank up as I was heading to bed. Open the shower door and damn...the bottom pivot slid out. I knew that was bad. It pot metal pivot finally broke after 30 years. Can't seem to find a replacement. Torn between pulling the whole thing down and just using a rod and curtain or putting up a new door setup. It's a fiberglass stall shower...so the existing holes I'd fill with silicone and be done with. Hate to spend a lot of money but I also hate shower cutains. Plan is still to be moved out in 6-7 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Jimmy....put the snow blade on one of my fathers 12 hp Gavely's today up his barn. He has another one with the blower attachment and his riding tractor. You 2 would get along great!!


----------



## stihl023/5

cheeves said:


> It's the Lectins in it! It aglutinates in the blood of those whose blood type it's poisonous in! " Eat For Your Blood Type," by Dr. Peter D' Adamo. Easy to Google!


Good evening cheeves.


----------



## farrell

Dam it Ron!

You gots me hungry for seafood!

Wife and I will have to go to the red lobster. . . . . . . . . only place to get that sorta thing round here


----------



## stihl023/5

roncoinc said:


> Be kind of hard for you to find some to try anyway wouldn't it ??
> 
> aint none in lake mich


We have a Red Lobsta.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Holy chit John, you`re arm looks like mine when I play with this 20 lb monster that is laying on my lap, just don`t tickle his belly....OUCH..LOL


Looks like when I would stick my hand in while Old "Sandy" was eating in the dog house!! He finally got tame though after 15 years when he got hit by a car out here after they paved the road. He had a really bad concusion and brought him in the house! Eventually he ended up sleeping on my chest! Amazing animal!!! Have his Grandson now Papi, and he looks like he'll be as big as him!!!


----------



## roncoinc

stihl023/5 said:


> We have a Red Lobsta.




I don't think they use atlantic lobstah do they ???
think they use them warm water ones ??
not sure ??


----------



## cheeves

stihl023/5 said:


> Good evening cheeves.


Howdy old Friend!! How have you been?


----------



## stihl023/5

cheeves said:


> Howdy old Friend!! How have you been?


Not bad. You?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

cheeves said:


> Jimmy....put the snow blade on one of my fathers 12 hp Gavely's today up his barn. He has another one with the blower attachment and his riding tractor. You 2 would get along great!!


Love my gravely tractors. They move snow real well. Sadly we don't get ugh snow here to play with.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

cheeves said:


> It's the Lectins in it! It aglutinates in the blood of those whose blood type it's poisonous in! " Eat For Your Blood Type," by Dr. Peter D' Adamo. Easy to Google!



*Lectins*are a type of protein that can bind to cell membranes. They are sugar-binding and become the “glyco” portion of glycoconjugates on the membranes.*Lectins*offer a way for molecules to stick together without getting the immune system involved, which can influence cell-cell interaction.

sounds like a good thing to me,,,don't get immune system all worked up


----------



## stihl023/5

roncoinc said:


> I don't think they use atlantic lobstah do they ???
> think they use them warm water ones ??
> not sure ??


Not sure? My wife and kids go there a lot.


----------



## stihl023/5

Jimmy in NC said:


> Love my gravely tractors. They move snow real well. Sadly we don't get ugh snow here to play with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I can send you some. lol


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Part of Mine too Brother!!!
> How yah been lately!!
> Had part of 2 more teeth out tonight down the Cape that the Big Brazilian oral surgeon missed. Had to cut and stitch the gums which wasn't fun. Wasn't really ready for it!! Thought he was going to measure me up for dentures! But it was no where near as bad as the last session!!!
> Been cutting a lot of dead standing oak though lately in a great "Honey Hole" I found!! Great stuff!! Been running the tar out of Jerry's fabulous "Mighty Mouse!" Makes the job so much easier!!! Hope to be back at tomorrow as it's suppose to clear up....finally!!!
> And T......back in my old work bench in my father's barn!! Started tearing down a 44! It's really great to be back up there, but it's weird without my brother Philip around!!


Sounds like your doing much better !! Sure glad to hear that !
Any kind of dentist sucks !! LOL


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> I don't think they use atlantic lobstah do they ???
> think they use them warm water ones ??
> not sure ??


I know they have rock lobster

Think they have Maine lobster too


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Gonna go find my welding gloves if I am gonna play with this cat ! Bugs me to death to play with her . LOLView attachment 474650
> View attachment 474651


Dang midget sure gets wound up playing ! The longer I play with her the harder she claws and bites ! LOL Most cats will grab you with a claw first , not this one , its all teeth from the get go ! LOL Them the claws come out . She has the nastiest claws cause shes little I guess ? Just like little curved needles jabbing at you ! Brought leather gloves back from the garage ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

cheeves said:


> It's the Lectins in it! It aglutinates in the blood of those whose blood type it's poisonous in! " Eat For Your Blood Type," by Dr. Peter D' Adamo. Easy to Google!




I did Bobby..

I googled 

Sorry but I couldn't find anything positive about his unfounded theories based on any scientific fact.
BUT,,if it works for you there is NO argument there !!!'
you may have hit upon what is best for YOU !!!
wish I could find the fountain of youth 
I tried searching " aglutinates " and found nothing,,if you could post a link I would as always be interested in anything to help with health.

" There is no reasonable scientific basis for the claim that blood type should determine one's diet, though Peter claims to have collected "over 1,000 scientific articles on blood types and their correlations to disease, biochemistry, nutrition, and anthropology."*Even so, he's never done a controlled study on blood type diets. Yet, he claims that blood type determines body chemistry to such an extent that those with type A blood should go vegetarian and meditate, those with type O should eliminate grains and do aerobics. He suggests similar unscientific diets for types B and AB. "

" Peter D'Adamo's reasoning is based on speculative inferences from such "facts" as that type O is the oldest blood type. It isn't. A is the oldest blood type. Studies in humans, chimpanzees, and bonobos show that alleles coding for blood type A are the most ancient version of the ABO blood group. This trait was shared prior to the evolutionary split between chimpanzees and hominids five to six million years ago. B blood type split from A about 3.5 million years ago and O blood type split from A about 2.5 million years ago. From this error regarding the age of type O, D'Adamo reasons that people with type O blood should eat the kind of diet the earliest humans ate: one rich in fat and protein. "

Now if I could get away from the chips and dip and beer and inhaling woodsmoke I know I would be better off !!


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> I know they have rock lobster
> 
> Think they have Maine lobster too


Think it was them rock things I tried to eat once , YAK !! So dang tough wasn't funny , gave up on trying to eat it ! Just guessing it was they way it was cooked was why ?


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


> I know they have rock lobster
> 
> Think they have Maine lobster too




Mayne lobstah,,nadian lobster,,,they all travel,,interbred,,,,makes em easier to catch !1


----------



## stihl023/5

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like your doing much better !! Sure glad to hear that !
> Any kind of dentist sucks !! LOL


Yep went today. The hygienist was fine!


----------



## tbone75

Think I will get real relaxed , maybe I can start early again ? Yea right !! LMAO !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Mayne lobstah,,nadian lobster,,,they all travel,,interbred,,,,makes em easier to catch !1


 Same water so very possible.


----------



## roncoinc

stihl023/5 said:


> Yep went today. The hygienist was fine!




Pix of the boobies ???


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Same water so very possible.




Lobstah buddy sayin nadians have one heck of a year so far..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time:


----------



## dancan

Cold saltwater lobstah , there is nothing better .
Might want to see your doc for a few allergy tests ,on she'll fish , much safer than a sniff and taste test .
Hopefully you just got some bad shrimp , allergies can be a life threatening issue .
Ron , the ingredient secret is ?


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin , my Kerr Scotty wood furnace will combust wood just fine, no fancy combustor required to get Stihl cut wood to burn .


----------



## dancan

zzzzzslackerzzzzzzzzvv !!!


----------



## farrell

No need for name calling and stuff!


----------



## jimdad07

John, please don't say midget, being 6'2" it offends me. Especially when I step over them and my nutz bounce off their poor heads.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Koffee Time !!!!
Mexican coffee from an American distributor brewed in a French coffee press that was made in China made with Canadian water , a true multi national effort LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Koffee Time !!!!
> Mexican coffee from an American distributor brewed in a French coffee press that was made in China made with Canadian water , a true multi national effort LOL


The very best lowest bidder option at every step.

Morning. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## farrell

Morning fellas!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin , my Kerr Scotty wood furnace will combust wood just fine, no fancy combustor required to get Stihl cut wood to burn .



I 'spect it makes excellent smoke too.....good for signaling when the interwebs go down.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Smoke signal communication, around for a lot longer than the interwebs but surely outdated. Dry wood burned hot makes little smoke, wish a few I know burnt dry wood!


----------



## Cantdog

Road Trip!!!!


----------



## farrell

Where we going?


----------



## dancan

Little to no smoke on dry hardwood , it has a secondary burn .


----------



## roncoinc

Got coffee this morning,things lookin up 

Warms up a tad I will be out side crawling around in the snow fixin chit I already fixed when it was warm out !!!!


----------



## tbone75

Lot cooler but dry fer a few days , maybe ? LOL

Not sure I like it when I am right bout some stuff , gonna be a while getting to the garage like I was guessing .


----------



## jimdad07

Morning guys. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Think I told yas I was upgrading tools , all this stuff is factory recon , same warranty as new , but so much CHEAPER ! Got several 12 volt cause they is so much lighter , and I hope the 1/4" impact has less azz than the 18 volt one ? LOL Got most of this stuff as cheap as new craptsman ! This Milwaukee stuff is very nice to use !! The IR impacts the 3/8 was used , them bought a new 1/2" after I liked the 3/8 so well . LOL
Nother reason I bought all this is my grandson , he already likes tools and always saying hes gonna fix things . LOL I want him to start out with good tools like I never got to . Got no one else to leave this stuff to that would want it .


----------



## tbone75

No idea how I got 2 of the one pic ?


----------



## tbone75

Only reason I have 2 - 1/2 drills , cause I got one with 2 batteries for 60.00 shipped ! One battery cost that ! Plus one is a hammer drill , other aint . Had I got it first wouldn't be 2 of them . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s a real nice PRO outfit you have there John, so nice to have good tools to work with.


----------



## dancan

Them airguns are nice


----------



## tbone75

Sure took me a long time to finally have good tools ! Sure is nice using them too ! So much nicer than cheap stuff !


----------



## scallywag

Two hours into the new year, 32C very humid, thunder storms on the way.


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning men.


----------



## farrell

This freaking weather sucks!

Been freezing rain or rain or sleet or light snow here this morning...........30° out

Found a dead buck while taking the flintlock for a walk..........wasn't legal less shot by a youth hunter which is doubtful was laying in open timber in plain sight...........saw one doe running at warp speed thru the woods.

Need freaking snow on the ground!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> This freaking weather sucks!
> 
> Been freezing rain or rain or sleet or light snow here this morning...........30° out
> 
> Found a dead buck while taking the flintlock for a walk..........wasn't legal less shot by a youth hunter which is doubtful was laying in open timber in plain sight...........saw one doe running at warp speed thru the woods.
> 
> Need freaking snow on the ground!



We have some,free for the taking... shipping considered for costs only.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have some,free for the taking... shipping considered for costs only.


I can send some too.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have some,free for the taking... shipping considered for costs only.





stihl023/5 said:


> I can send some too.[emoji23]


No that's quite alright fellas 

We will be getting our own soon nuff

Plus I would hate to take any of yours........you needs all yous can get


----------



## farrell

Not nuff monies for the red lobster this week  ........so mcds it is


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> No that's quite alright fellas
> 
> We will be getting our own soon nuff
> 
> Plus I would hate to take any of yours........you needs all yous can get



Rain is taking mine away for free today, hope it all goes away!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Not nuff monies for the red lobster this week  ........so mcds it is



Christmas put a beating on my fun money also! Robin has to fix his stove! Danny has to fix his truck! Ron has to fix his truck n snowplow, guess John only has to pay for all the new tools he got, dang it all Christmas is spendy!!


----------



## roncoinc

Well,,no more thumping under my plow truck !!!

found driveshaft balance weight rubbing.

sawzall and grinder and took a piece out !!!

all quiete now


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Well,,no more thumping under my plow truck !!!
> 
> found driveshaft balance weight rubbing.
> 
> sawzall and grinder and took a piece out !!!
> 
> all quiete now
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 474882


Ron you sure that was a good idea to cut out ? LOL May not be much more holding things together ? LOL
Cab support rust out er sumpin else to cause it to rub ? You said the pin stripe didn't line up no more , guessing something gave out ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Ron you sure that was a good idea to cut out ? LOL May not be much more holding things together ? LOL
> Cab support rust out er sumpin else to cause it to rub ? You said the pin stripe didn't line up no more , guessing something gave out ? LOL



I suspect rear cab mounts, common thing to go on them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Christmas put a beating on my fun money also! Robin has to fix his stove! Danny has to fix his truck! Ron has to fix his truck n snowplow, guess John only has to pay for all the new tools he got, dang it all Christmas is spendy!!


Darn kids got most of my money ! LOL They got more than all my new tools cost ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

contrasting play on signage,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I suspect rear cab mounts, common thing to go on them.


Yep , what I would guess , ferd and cheby both bad bout that . Never had a dooge do that , never had to replace any on them ? Tojoes and dotsoons , everything went fast ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Darn kids got most of my money ! LOL They got more than all my new tools cost ! LOL


 Well now we know...LOL
Did you know airplane tickets get much more spendy near Christmas time?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> contrasting play on signage,


Think there should be several outlets there ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well now we know...LOL
> Did you know airplane tickets get much more spendy near Christmas time?


You bet they do ! Dirty SOBs get you coming and going !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep , what I would guess , ferd and cheby both bad bout that . Never had a dooge do that , never had to replace any on them ? Tojoes and dotsoons , everything went fast ! LOL


 My 34 year old truck still had all original mounts, did change all the rubbers once about midlife and that was all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You bet they do ! Dirty SOBs get you coming and going !


Even pay more for luggage!..yikes!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> My 34 year old truck still had all original mounts, did change all the rubbers once about midlife and that was all.


That has to be very rare up there ! LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Yup,,cab mounts,,..

I just cut a " little " piece out 

poor old truck been plowing and beat on for about 25 years....over $200K miles too doin it.

never hardly on the road when not salt on it.

hope it makes it the winter 

why I have dodgey for backup,,,,but that aint workin to well so far 

got the piston off and replacement ready to go in on the dodge.

may have that done tomorrah if help shows up ..

heres a pic of the mud I been plowing


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That has to be very rare up there ! LOL



For a truck that was outside all its life and used daily in all weather, then yes very rare.


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,cab mounts,,..
> 
> I just cut a " little " piece out
> 
> poor old truck been plowing and beat on for about 25 years....over $200K miles too doin it.
> 
> never hardly on the road when not salt on it.
> 
> hope it makes it the winter
> 
> why I have dodgey for backup,,,,but that aint workin to well so far
> 
> got the piston off and replacement ready to go in on the dodge.
> 
> may have that done tomorrah if help shows up ..
> 
> heres a pic of the mud I been plowing
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 474903



Hope it goes well for ya Ron, same conditions up here also, ground not froze and I see more gravel in the plowed up snow than ever before, some guys don`t know the plow can be carried a tad off the surface, maybe leave a couple inches of snow behind on surface but does not remove as much gravel/mud.


----------



## tbone75

Got this 028 apart laying everywhere . LOL Just clean it up some and new impulse , intake may have been replaced , stihl feels like a new one , no cracks in it stretching it all directions . Impulse is kinda stiff , but no cracks . The AVs in this thing are in fine shape too ? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Another day of waiting for a piece of equipment to fail so I can catch it. TV station building HVAC controller is completely missing from the main building network. Why? Because the system is antiquated and you can't get new parts that will work with the old interface. So I have to track down a proportional temp control that will run outdoor air damper motors based on supply air temp leaving the unit. Guess what? Nothing anywhere in town...Guess what else?...Building chillers keep locking out because of low outdoor temps.......You know what else?!?...................................I don't seem to feel bothered by any of it...............I hate HVAC.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

New company took over plowing here this winter, last one couldn`t keep operators. This one is a new company, never plowed before...LOL
Will like to see the gear at the end of season/spring time....LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> That has to be very rare up there ! LOL




Yeh,,rare,,and not driving in salt helps,,and not plowing helps...

that 64 yo ford I sold was stihl runnin good too 

my 38 yo vette stihl rust free to..

47 yo Mercedes,,well you all seen the pix of that..

depends on how stuff is used and abused...

my favorite plow truck is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,one that works !!!!!!! LOL !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yup,,cab mounts,,..
> 
> I just cut a " little " piece out
> 
> poor old truck been plowing and beat on for about 25 years....over $200K miles too doin it.
> 
> never hardly on the road when not salt on it.
> 
> hope it makes it the winter
> 
> why I have dodgey for backup,,,,but that aint workin to well so far
> 
> got the piston off and replacement ready to go in on the dodge.
> 
> may have that done tomorrah if help shows up ..
> 
> heres a pic of the mud I been plowing
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 474903


Ground way to soft fer plowing . Starting to dry out a little here finally !


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> New company took over plowing here this winter, last one couldn`t keep operators. This one is a new company, never plowed before...LOL
> Will like to see the gear at the end of season/spring time....LOL



I remember you talking about that !!!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,rare,,and not driving in salt helps,,and not plowing helps...
> 
> that 64 yo ford I sold was stihl runnin good too
> 
> my 38 yo vette stihl rust free to..
> 
> 47 yo Mercedes,,well you all seen the pix of that..
> 
> depends on how stuff is used and abused...
> 
> my favorite plow truck is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,one that works !!!!!!! LOL !!!


Maybe you shoulda kept the old ferd fer a back up plan ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,rare,,and not driving in salt helps,,and not plowing helps...
> 
> that 64 yo ford I sold was stihl runnin good too
> 
> my 38 yo vette stihl rust free to..
> 
> 47 yo Mercedes,,well you all seen the pix of that..
> 
> depends on how stuff is used and abused...
> 
> my favorite plow truck is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,one that works !!!!!!! LOL !!!



Yeah, mine to Ron! and any one I don`t have to work on any more, pulling engines,trannies and transfer cases mid storm was a real pain in the butt, did it but prefer not to any more, too old fer that chit anymore.


----------



## roncoinc

If I had a plow setup that had down pressure I could back drag when needed.

not sumthin I'm familiar with.

maybe when Jerry comes down to pick up free boats he can come up with something ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,,rare,,and not driving in salt helps,,and not plowing helps...
> 
> that 64 yo ford I sold was stihl runnin good too
> 
> my 38 yo vette stihl rust free to..
> 
> 47 yo Mercedes,,well you all seen the pix of that..
> 
> depends on how stuff is used and abused...
> 
> my favorite plow truck is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,one that works !!!!!!! LOL !!!


Trouble with my old vette was rusted bad when I got it , fixed some of it , then decided it was just to far gone . Nother frame would have been bout the only way to get it right again .


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I remember you talking about that !!!



Yup,..last year they lost all their operators, whippin them too hard. This year they contracted a new company, only trouble I see is they never plowed snow before, have no operators that did either. They move and set up modular homes, did that for 5-6 years now so we shall see how plowing goes. Last two storms they were out running about like headless chicken, takes them 12 hrs to plow what I had to plow in 4 hrs or under, mandated back then but forgotten about now...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, mine to Ron! and any one I don`t have to work on any more, pulling engines,trannies and transfer cases mid storm was a real pain in the butt, did it but prefer not to any more, too old fer that chit anymore.



I lost a txfer case one winter,,,jacked it up,wrapped a chain and come along tight and finished the winter !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, mine to Ron! and any one I don`t have to work on any more, pulling engines,trannies and transfer cases mid storm was a real pain in the butt, did it but prefer not to any more, too old fer that chit anymore.


 Should add,.replacing hoses, pumps and rams was an everyday occurrence along with cutting edges and wear pads...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I lost a txfer case one winter,,,jacked it up,wrapped a chain and come along tight and finished the winter !!!



They don`t work so good when they go ,POW!!, cases busted open and gears falling out. They would have a rebuilt unit of each make setting in store room just in case one needed changing, trucks were the worst. The big loaders seldom needed much.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I lost a txfer case one winter,,,jacked it up,wrapped a chain and come along tight and finished the winter !!!


Can't say I ever heard of one like that . LOL Did see a old dodge colt with 2x4s wired together holding the tranny up . He ran some #9 wire up through the floor and back down round the tranny . Made it 2 days before it let loose . LMAO !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I wondered how John`s weather forcasts were so accurate!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Can't say I ever heard of one like that . LOL Did see a old dodge colt with 2x4s wired together holding the tranny up . He ran some #9 wire up through the floor and back down round the tranny . Made it 2 days before it let loose . LMAO !!



Maybe if just a mount let go, seen some jury rigged trannies when the rear mount let go, even worse when a two piece driveshaft steady bearing rips off.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Can't say I ever heard of one like that . LOL Did see a old dodge colt with 2x4s wired together holding the tranny up . He ran some #9 wire up through the floor and back down round the tranny . Made it 2 days before it let loose . LMAO !!


That colt was my first x-mils , painted it bout 5 yrs before that . They gave it to me when the cross member was ready to go . Stihl ran good , it also ate fuel pumps ? I put at least 5 on that thing , one didn't last a year ! All OEM pumps too . Never did know why ? 
Guy offered me 50.00 for it , so I sold it ! LOL He knew what was bad on it , said he would put a new one in it , told him good luck . Already knew can't buy one . LOL They were welded in from the factory ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I wondered how John`s weather forcasts were so accurate!


Bout as good as Arther I think ! LOL Sould make one of them to hang up here ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> That colt was my first x-mils , painted it bout 5 yrs before that . They gave it to me when the cross member was ready to go . Stihl ran good , it also ate fuel pumps ? I put at least 5 on that thing , one didn't last a year ! All OEM pumps too . Never did know why ?
> Guy offered me 50.00 for it , so I sold it ! LOL He knew what was bad on it , said he would put a new one in it , told him good luck . Already knew can't buy one . LOL They were welded in from the factory ??


Dang car only had 70,000 miles on it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ron`s lobster tryin to escape,


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron`s lobster tryin to escape,


Kinda looks like one of them Danny spoons , but that is a dog , Danny has a pet rat . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Dang car only had 70,000 miles on it !



Just about any part can be made if you are handy and have a few tools to work with. A sheet of 1/8 plate, a Lincon stick welder,a mini grinder and a few cutoff blades have made a lot of parts that could not be found


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just about any part can be made if you are handy and have a few tools to work with. A sheet of 1/8 plate, a Lincon stick welder,a mini grinder and a few cutoff blades have made a lot of parts that could not be found


Had I been a much better welder I would have patched it up . Couldn't get anyone to even try to weld it ? It really was very sad shape , not much to start with . Rest of that car body was nice , no rust on the outside , inside wasn't there . LOL Worst thing bout it , had no frame really , just sheet metal . Cheap as possible it seemed ?


----------



## tbone75

Dang back is stihl mad at me , hard to get up and go today . 2 hrs in the shop was all I could do . May be able to do a little more with the extra KK . LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got most of the tools I use hanging around for easy use . LOL Gotta keep cat treats in the shop now , messed up once and gave her some , now she spects it all the time ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

If I could change old photo`s to digital I could show you at least one car I fixed by building an entire floor for it from firewall back into the rear trunk/tail light panel. It was an 84 Pontiac Phoenix and I could see the gravel looking in through the drivers door. The front seat was held in place by two 2X4`s cross from rocker panel to panel., seats lag bolted to them. I started early on a Sat morning and was complete on Sat night. Made up every piece using old oil barrel, 200 gal type, metal. Was nice stuff with no rust so just pattern, cut n bend, spot weld in place. Just had to replace the floor mats n seats etc on Sunday morning and that car ran another 7 years til it was hit by a snowplow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got most of the tools I use hanging around for easy use . LOL Gotta keep cat treats in the shop now , messed up once and gave her some , now she spects it all the time ! LOLView attachment 474909



They sure don`t forget that, my two only gets them once a day, 10 pm and they don`t let me forget them. They have real accurate clocks inside them...LOL


----------



## farrell

Back in the woods

Least it's snowing now


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Got most of the tools I use hanging around for easy use . LOL Gotta keep cat treats in the shop now , messed up once and gave her some , now she spects it all the time ! LOLView attachment 474909



Last time I was in NY I went to HF and got some more of them magnetic strips,,like $6 ea.
got 8 of em now !

handy !!


----------



## farrell

Hunting a strips of woods tween a cut corn field and a unplanned field

Last week didn't see nothing here but wind wasn't blowing a good direction........more favorable today


----------



## tbone75

Gonna get more of them strips next time I am in there , real handy !


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Gonna get more of them strips next time I am in there , real handy !



look for the toolbox drawer liners.

they fit a drawer perfect and have dividers to make up six separations.


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> look for the toolbox drawer liners.
> 
> they fit a drawer perfect and have dividers to make up six separations.




http://www.harborfreight.com/6-compartment-drawer-organizer-99729.html


----------



## dancan

I posted this on the Hoggz Saw site and I'll post it here as well
Any of you guys remember or hear of this guy in the news ?

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-33090022

A very smart and educated man , the news only used a snipit , the internet got hold of it , burnt him at the stake and then later a full audio recording surfaces of the whole thing with the whole tone and context , but , the damage is done .

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Hunt


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> I posted this on the Hoggz Saw site and I'll post it here as well
> Any of you guys remember or hear of this guy in the news ?
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-33090022
> 
> A very smart and educated man , the news only used a snipit , the internet got hold of it , burnt him at the stake and then later a full audio recording surfaces of the whole thing with the whole tone and context , but , the damage is done .
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Hunt




Reason I don't do social media.

I could REALLY get into trubble !! LOL !!


----------



## farrell

Oh I had to laugh!


----------



## farrell

Still the best one yet!


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , Adam has an Ex , I wonder what he really meens , is he trying to say something , or not ????


----------



## stihl023/5

farrell said:


> Still the best one yet!


Cut up the tree first lol.


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Hmmm , Adam has an Ex , I wonder what he really meens , is he trying to say something , or not ????


What?

Course not

Why would I insinuate such a thing


----------



## dancan

Well , it is written so it must be so LOL


----------



## stihl023/5

I had / have an ex.


----------



## farrell

One for DanO


----------



## dancan

Hey Scallywag , Happy NewYear !!!
Jerry and I are going to be basking in 32* weather here tomorrow so we can celebrate


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/6-compartment-drawer-organizer-99729.html


have to get me some of them , could really use several ! LOL


----------



## dancan

John , them IR guns are worth their salt , I've got 3 of them , the oldest one is about 5 years old , they go constantly , I've sent a couple out to get fixed , usually 150$ but they keep on hammering , other guns I've had ended up in the back of the cast iron pirate's truck LOL
Keep the airtool oil to them .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I posted this on the Hoggz Saw site and I'll post it here as well
> Any of you guys remember or hear of this guy in the news ?
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-33090022
> 
> A very smart and educated man , the news only used a snipit , the internet got hold of it , burnt him at the stake and then later a full audio recording surfaces of the whole thing with the whole tone and context , but , the damage is done .
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Hunt


Nope never heard of him . Don't he know you get in trouble anytime you say anything not politically correct now days !


----------



## dancan

He knows now John .
And how just a couple of words highlighted without the context turned into a burning at the stake .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> He knows now John .
> And how just a couple of words highlighted without the context turned into a burning at the stake .


Seems to happen a lot these days . Someone making it something it never was to begin with . Must make them proud of them selves ?


----------



## dancan

Wasn't pointing it at anyone just wanted to show how a pointing could affect anyone .


----------



## roncoinc

Hey !!

it's new years eve..
gonna mess with the cop's tonight !!!

stay home,have a couple and play puter driving games !!


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey !!
> 
> it's new years eve..
> gonna mess with the cop's tonight !!!
> 
> stay home,have a couple and play puter driving games !!


My brother is having a big party at his place , told me to come down , plenty of food and Dew ! LOL Also said I could have a date if I showed up ! Told him that was the last thing I want ! LOL
I am just staying home happy and safe . LOL


----------



## tbone75

Seems my brother had a plan to get me there for some reason , bet his OL was up to something . She has a couple sisters and I think one is single again . Damn good looking little blond . LOL Stihl don't wanna date !!


----------



## dancan

Just get them to do a "service" call John LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Just get them to do a "service" call John LOL


Yep , cheaper and easier ! LMAO !!


----------



## stihl023/5

Evening men, happy new year. I will probably be asleep. lol


----------



## tbone75

Where is that Smurf ?? Hes wanted !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been looking for him also!! Bet he is already sleeping.!


----------



## stihl023/5

I think he said something about puter games.


----------



## roncoinc

Who me ??


----------



## roncoinc

roncoinc said:


> Who me ??





I DIDNT DO IT !!!!

HONEST !!!!


----------



## farrell

Check your pms


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yeah Ron, check yer daum PM`s!!!


----------



## roncoinc

I'm a reject ?????


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dang Smurf is a day er more behind and off playing on his simulator!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dang Smurf is a day er more behind and off playing on his simulator!




You promised not to TELL !!!!!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dang Smurf is a day er more behind and off playing on his stimulator!


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


>




You be quiet ADAM !!!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> You be quiet ADAM !!!


What I say?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


>


May be closer to the truth ? LOL

Time , back says so !


----------



## roncoinc

farrell said:


>





farrell said:


> What I say?



Stick your cute lil smily face in there after what jerry said  LOL !!!


----------



## roncoinc

No way in hell I gonna make it until the new year.

will be nice to see another one tho !!

so all you rejects take care and I hope for the best for everybody in the new year !!


And your all poop's !!!


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dang Smurf is a day er more behind and off playing on his simulator!


With what?


----------



## stihl023/5

roncoinc said:


> No way in hell I gonna make it until the new year.
> 
> will be nice to see another one tho !!
> 
> so all you rejects take care and I hope for the best for everybody in the new year !!
> 
> 
> And your all poop's !!!


You too even if we are poops.


----------



## farrell

stihl023/5 said:


> With what?


You don't wanna know!


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> No way in hell I gonna make it until the new year.
> 
> will be nice to see another one tho !!
> 
> so all you rejects take care and I hope for the best for everybody in the new year !!
> 
> 
> And your all poop's !!!


Night night pappy!

See you next year


----------



## Cantdog

Road trip today to visit this guy ......bride wanted a pic......he was OK with it........I'll share one with you guys.......grumpy ol' Scotsman.....

WWII vet......went in in '42....15 yrs aged.......87 now.......I never saw him with a scrid of whiskers before today.....his kids asked their uncle to get him to cut his hair.......I said...Pfffft!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> I'm a reject ?????


We all are or we wouldn`t spend so much time on here!!


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> We all are or we wouldn`t spend so much time on here!!


True dat!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks for that Robin, wish him a Happy New Years from all us misfits will ya!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Robin, ,I hope you are having a wee dram with him, just a wee one!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks for that Robin, wish him a Happy New Years from all us misfits will ya!!



He said "Hey"


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robin, ,I hope you are having a wee dram with him, just a wee one!!



I would have liked to and have many times before.....but he isn't allowed......he's had a hard time with diabetes....nearly lost him a couple times....lost half of his left foot.....he was way better today than the last few times I seen him.....he can no longer stay on the island by himself...him and his cat are now down in Portland when all his kids live. He hates it........


----------



## roncoinc

Cantdog said:


> Road trip today to visit this guy ......bride wanted a pic......he was OK with it........I'll share one with you guys.......grumpy ol' Scotsman.....
> 
> WWII vet......went in in '42....15 yrs aged.......87 now.......I never saw him with a scrid of whiskers before today.....his kids asked their uncle to get him to cut his hair.......I said...Pfffft!!!!
> 
> View attachment 475046




THERES TWO OF EM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Road trip today to visit this guy ......bride wanted a pic......he was OK with it........I'll share one with you guys.......grumpy ol' Scotsman.....
> 
> WWII vet......went in in '42....15 yrs aged.......87 now.......I never saw him with a scrid of whiskers before today.....his kids asked their uncle to get him to cut his hair.......I said...Pfffft!!!!
> 
> View attachment 475046


Great story Robin. That old guy looks pretty good for 87.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## farrell

roncoinc said:


> THERES TWO OF EM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## pioneerguy600

5-4-3-2-1...Happy New Year!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I would have liked to and have many times before.....but he isn't allowed......he's had a hard time with diabetes....nearly lost him a couple times....lost half of his left foot.....he was way better today than the last few times I seen him.....he can no longer stay on the island by himself...him and his cat are now down in Portland when all his kids live. He hates it........



Sorry to hear that, I bet he would have liked a ,sip. I will have another for him!


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> 5-4-3-2-1...Happy New Year!!!


Happy New Year Jerry. Another 45 minutes to go here.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Happy New Year Jerry. Another 45 minutes to go here.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


 Thanks Jim, bout time fer me. You have a good night!


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> THERES TWO OF EM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yep......and one of 'em is even older than you!!!!!! LOL!!! He was Navy.....Pacific Fleet


----------



## Cantdog

We've been addressing the world of PC ness a little lately......wanted to share a Christmas card my brother sent my father 1944/5. This was a US gummint provided Christmas card he got from the PX or wherever.......he also was showing off his Chinee writing on the inside.....important stuff...LOL!! Do you 'spose this would offend some/anyone today??.......


----------



## Cantdog

OOOOOooo Mee likey new camera!!!! Got it about 1/10th figgered out now......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Road trip today to visit this guy ......bride wanted a pic......he was OK with it........I'll share one with you guys.......grumpy ol' Scotsman.....
> 
> WWII vet......went in in '42....15 yrs aged.......87 now.......I never saw him with a scrid of whiskers before today.....his kids asked their uncle to get him to cut his hair.......I said...Pfffft!!!!
> 
> View attachment 475046


Happy New Year !!
Nice pic Robin !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> We've been addressing the world of PC ness a little lately......wanted to share a Christmas card my brother sent my father 1944/5. This was a US gummint provided Christmas card he got from the PX or wherever.......he also was showing off his Chinee writing on the inside.....important stuff...LOL!! Do you 'spose this would offend some/anyone today??.......
> 
> View attachment 475101
> View attachment 475102
> View attachment 475103


WOW that is something ! Thanks for sharing !!

New camera doing very nice !


----------



## dancan

Great pics there Robin !
I hope y'all have a Happy New Year !!!!


----------



## stihl023/5

Good morning and Happy New Year.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Happy New Year !!
> Nice pic Robin !



Thanks John......that'd be my big brother.....he sent that card to my our father...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thanks John......that'd be my big brother.....he sent that card to my our father...


Joining up at 15 sure sounds crazy ! At 15 I was sith just a silly kid ! No way I would have even thought of doing something like that !


----------



## roncoinc

Moaning,,nope,didn't make it til the bal fell,just a tad short.


----------



## tbone75

I didn't even try to stay awake till the ball fell , back is stihl nasty ? To many big saws lately ?


----------



## Cantdog

Well...me either but a different time John......it wasn't completely his idea......my father moved to Boston 1941 to work as a welder at the Quincy Navel Shipyard....single parent.....teenage son.....working long hrs......brother would pack his lunch and leave for school...but didn't go...went off with a bad crowd instead...father warned him repeatedly to sharpen up and get an education...go to school. Brother couldn't manage to get a grip......old man said " There is a war on...If I can't keep track of you. you'll go where they can." Brother continued his chosen path in downtown Boston. Old man took him down to the recruiters ......"You got three choices......Air...Land or Sea" Being an islander...he went to Sea....

Sounds harsh....but by all accounts was the best thing for him...when came back was straightened out...hard worker....married. had 5 kids, bought properties...did well.....production machinist by trade....lived in a paid for large stone home in South Portland on several acres...did very well for himself and his family without even a high school diploma.... Sold all that and him and his wife retired to a little Cape Cod home he had bought on the island many years before.......


----------



## farrell

Morning fellas!


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> Morning fellas!



Morning Adam....Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## farrell

Cantdog said:


> Morning Adam....Happy New Year!!!!


Happy new year Robin!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well...me either but a different time John......it wasn't completely his idea......my father moved to Boston 1941 to work as a welder at the Quincy Navel Shipyard....single parent.....teenage son.....working long hrs......brother would pack his lunch and leave for school...but didn't go...went off with a bad crowd instead...father warned him repeatedly to sharpen up and get an education...go to school. Brother couldn't manage to get a grip......old man said " There is a war on...If I can't keep track of you. you'll go where they can." Brother continued his chosen path in downtown Boston. Old man took him down to the recruiters ......"You got three choices......Air...Land or Sea" Being an islander...he went to Sea....
> 
> Sounds harsh....but by all accounts was the best thing for him...when came back was straightened out...hard worker....married. had 5 kids, bought properties...did well.....production machinist by trade....lived in a paid for large stone home in South Portland on several acres...did very well for himself and his family without even a high school diploma.... Sold all that and him and his wife retired to a little Cape Cod home he had bought on the island many years before.......


Robin you really should try and write a LOT of things down ! You have so much in that head its gotta be crowded ! LOL

My Dad did something like that , he was 17 took my Uncles new car , didn't ask plus he had got into some kinda booze . LOL Was fine till he totaled than brand new car ! A judge gave him that same choice or jail , he also went Navy . LOL The Uncle he was living with lived here in Ohio , he was in WWII , was up a ways in rank , major I think , his Dad lived in Okla. Not him or any of his 3 older brothers & 3 sisters could get along with there Dad ? Never asked why or was told anything about that other than he was the meanest man they ever knew .
Korean war was stihl going on then , whatever years that was , 50s all I can member .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wish the sun was out but I will settle for the mild temps. Happy New Year!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning guys. Happy new year

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## roncoinc

40 deg agin today


----------



## Welder56

Happy new years everyone!
I'm gonna be 1 year older tomorrow


----------



## roncoinc

Hey John !!!


http://www.homedepot.com/SpecialBuy...101_sbotd_2898851-_-sbotd_cta&et_rid=62421122


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !!!
> 
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/SpecialBuy...101_sbotd_2898851-_-sbotd_cta&et_rid=62421122


Dang good sale ! But think I got bout everything I need ? Got a 12 volt right angle drill on the way , got it fer 49.00 shipped ! New in open box ad said .


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Hey John !!!
> 
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/SpecialBuy...101_sbotd_2898851-_-sbotd_cta&et_rid=62421122


May pick up one of the 4AH 12 volt batteries ? Really don't need one , just another I want ! LOL
Need Blowes to have that sale , got gift cards for there & Rural King gift cards too ! Really liking that RK store , better prices than TSC round here .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Happy new years everyone!
> I'm gonna be 1 year older tomorrow




Happy New Year and Happy Bday!


----------



## dancan

Free to a good home , 1 used christmas tree , only been used a couple of weeks .
See John , I'm nice


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Free to a good home , 1 used christmas tree , only been used a couple of weeks .
> See John , I'm nice


Free shipping?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Free to a good home , 1 used christmas tree , only been used a couple of weeks .
> See John , I'm nice


Yep , they make mulch outta them I heard ?


----------



## tbone75

Just did a pressure and vac test on this 028 , nothing leaked ? Had the intake boot off and impulse , move that boot any direction there is no cracks , impulse same way ? 
Dang thing was running wide open when I fired it up , and wouldn't stop . so I expected a bad air leak ? 
Now WTF do I try ?


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Just did a pressure and vac test on this 028 , nothing leaked ? Had the intake boot off and impulse , move that boot any direction there is no cracks , impulse same way ?
> Dang thing was running wide open when I fired it up , and wouldn't stop . so I expected a bad air leak ?
> Now WTF do I try ?


Carb........


----------



## stihl023/5

tbone75 said:


> Yep , they make mulch outta them I heard ?


Used to take and weight em and set them on the lake so they sink in the spring for fish habitat. Probably a fine for that now, bastards!


----------



## farrell

stihl023/5 said:


> Used to take and weight em and set them on the lake so they sink in the spring for fish habitat. Probably a fine for that now, bastards!


They still do that here in places


----------



## dancan

Koffee Time !
Lobstah samich Time


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Koffee Time !
> Lobstah samich Time


Oh sure rub it in.........some of us can only afford hot pockets or spam


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Carb........


Gonna take it apart for a looksee ?


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> Oh sure rub it in.........some of us can only afford hot pockets or spam


Hot pockets is ok , just not nuff inside them to taste ! No problem with SPAM !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Free to a good home , 1 used christmas tree , only been used a couple of weeks .
> See John , I'm nice


Mine just went through the shredder, if I had known soon enough I could have contributed another to the cause.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Carb........



Throttle linkage and butterfly position.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mine just went through the shredder, if I had known soon enough I could have contributed another to the cause.


Any idears on this 028 Jerry ?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Throttle linkage and butterfly position.


You was to dang fast fer Slugs ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Made do with 3 day old re heated chili and fresh warm brown bread with real butter melting an oozing over the edge! Right some good!!


----------



## tbone75

Back to the shop to see WTF this 028 is acting up fer .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You was to dang fast fer Slugs ! LOL



I have found that same problem a few times, may have to check to see if the throttle rod is seated correctly inside the rear handle.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Made do with 3 day old re heated chili and fresh warm brown bread with real butter melting an oozing over the edge! Right some good!!


That chili sounds good , keep the bread and butter . Peanut butter on white bread with mine !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have found that same problem a few times, may have to check to see if the throttle rod is seated correctly inside the rear handle.


I will sure do that !


----------



## dancan

John , sometimes you make me wonder ...


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , sometimes you make me wonder ...


Now WTF did I do ? LOL


----------



## farrell

Try and go find a deer again this evening........


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That chili sounds good , keep the bread and butter . Peanut butter on white bread with mine !



We all have different tastes, mine likely comes from my early childhood when everything was home baked, never knew what peanut butter was to eat on bread but had peanutbutter cookies by the dozen, them were home baked and about 3" diameter X 1/2" thick, not baked hard but just past soft.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , sometimes you make me wonder ...


Now W


pioneerguy600 said:


> We all have different tastes, mine likely comes from my early childhood when everything was home baked, never knew what peanut butter was to eat on bread but had peanutbutter cookies by the dozen, them were home baked and about 3" diameter X 1/2" thick, not baked hard but just past soft.


I love homemade bread , just white bread . LOL And no butter ! PB cookies are great , but a little past soft is just right ! LOL


----------



## stihl023/5

You made me hungry PBJ it is.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Now WTF did I do ? LOL



Sorry John , I thot you were eating pb on white with your chilli , I miss understood LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Any progress on that 028, John?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sorry John , I thot you were eating pb on white with your chilli , I miss understood LOL


I do eat peanut butter on white bread with my chili soup . And some crackers too !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Any progress on that 028, John?


Mostly back together , only thing I have found is the idle screw was in far as it would go ? Spring was mashed flat ! Been that way a while too , had to stretch it back out cause I don't have anything close nuff to work . Just guessing the carb is way muffed up ? Clean as could be inside the carb .


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> I do eat peanut butter on white bread with my chili soup . And some crackers too !


Dang it , now I want chili !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a couple bowls of chili here John, be 4th time heated up if you get here before tomorrow noon! Otherwise I know someone else that will eat it!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Ron , here's a light .

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-outdoor-lighting/cole-harbour/rab-slim-26-led-wall-pack/1088090004


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> I do eat peanut butter on white bread with my chili soup . And some crackers too !



Chit , I was right about you ...


----------



## Cantdog

Some people just know what to get me for Christmas......


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a couple bowls of chili here John, be 4th time heated up if you get here before tomorrow noon! Otherwise I know someone else that will eat it!!


To bad yer not 2000 miles closer ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Chit , I was right about you ...


They fed us that at school fer long as I went there , from 3rd grade to 10th , voca school never fed us chili ? May been good reason ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Some people just know what to get me for Christmas......
> 
> 
> View attachment 475327
> View attachment 475331


I see one in there I like ! LOL Prolly like all of them ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Great gift that Robin .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Great gift that Robin .



Yeah.....nothing I would ever buy......well.......maybe the beer....but I can put it to good use....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Some people just know what to get me for Christmas......
> 
> 
> View attachment 475327
> View attachment 475331




Nice!! That string got a bottle opener on its other end??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Fire is dieing down...







Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice!! That string got a bottle opener on its other end??



No just a label/tag/ad....for the "Reusable Bag".......but that's a very good idea, Jerry.....I'll see what can be done......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snowing this am, hope it moves on and leaves only a trace in passing.


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-motorcycle-p...ronto/yamaha-xs2-650-owners-manual/1048861204

Huskee ownerz LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cold here this morning , only 25* !!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-motorcycle-p...ronto/yamaha-xs2-650-owners-manual/1048861204
> 
> Huskee ownerz LOL



Wow.....that's pretty 'spensive for just an owners manual even at 25% off........dreamin'......


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun is out so it must be warming up out there.


----------



## Cantdog

Real nice day here.......sunny......31 'Merican...no wind.....be a great day to be working in the woods.....but got other stuffs to take care of. tomottow be about the dame temp but cloudy...got a 14" ash to take down in my back yard......leaves went away half way through the summer, summer before last.....none came back last spring......so been standing dead a while. We'll churn it right into cookstove wood while the tractor/splitter is still here.......


----------



## tbone75

This sucks , had to go back to the house already . Back aint happy bout sumpin ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dropping a big one,


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This sucks , had to go back to the house already . Back aint happy bout sumpin ?


 Having a hard day John, them Stihls did it!!


----------



## farrell

That there was a big tree!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> That there was a big tree!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Not many of them that size being dropped any more, they have to be dead, dying or broken to get a permit to drop one now, at least in NA.


----------



## dancan

Robin , you got the ash borer there ?


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Robin , you got the ash borer there ?


We gots em bad round here 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , you got the ash borer there ?




Not that I've heard......not this far north yet....I don't think


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Having a hard day John, them Stihls did it!!


Yep them big ones is kinda tough fer me now , the monkey 066/660 is just to much , can't start it . 2 - 3 tries is all I can do with it . Just plain SUCKS !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Once they get the comp up around 200 lbs on those bigger saws they really need a comp release, problem is on those saws the comp release is set for too low of pressure and just pulling the saw over will cause the comp valve to close even if the saw does not start, it needs to be reset before every pull over and will close on the first roll over of the piston making it really difficult to get a good long pull on the recoil. Drop start is the only way I can start them, need to just get the piston past TDC, then with the handle all the way down to the recoil cover give it a mighty yank.


----------



## the_old_curmudgeon

Cantdog said:


> Not that I've heard......not this far north yet....I don't think



Nothing official I've seen yet anywhere in Maine but I heard they've been reported near the MA/NH border and south of Lake Winnepesaukee. Probably just a matter of time I'm afraid.


----------



## tbone75

Managed to get that 028 all back together and cleaned up . Chain adjuster seems it must be missing something , needs something to hold it up from going to low in the notch , won't catch the bar to tighten the chain . Found my media cat disc , but can't tell what is pose to be in there if anything ?


----------



## tbone75

Media cat was up in this pile of chit ! Real wonder I found it ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Does it look like this?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Does it look like this?


Sure do , just like that .


----------



## pioneerguy600

There might be a guide piece, think its about square with a hole straight through it for the screw to pass through. Have to go look.


----------



## tbone75

I pigged out on pizza ! LOL Ate 3/4 of a large one myself ! No wonder I look like I ate a basketball !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Dan, remember that rattle in the saw this evening, wonder what it was?


----------



## tbone75

Gotta come up with something to help it ? I got no parts from any 028s here any more that I know of ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Dan, remember that rattle in the saw this evening, wonder what it was?


Oh chit ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> There might be a guide piece, think its about square with a hole straight through it for the screw to pass through. Have to go look.



Yup, there should be a guide piece with those other two parts, it fits in the channel and supports the adjuster screw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Oh chit ! LOL



Funny thing is, that saw still ran fine but had a rattle in it....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Gotta come up with something to help it ? I got no parts from any 028s here any more that I know of ? LOL



I can send ya one, may take a week or so to get there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I pigged out on pizza ! LOL Ate 3/4 of a large one myself ! No wonder I look like I ate a basketball !



Oinker!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can send ya one, may take a week or so to get there.


Thanks Jerry , I will figure something out . This thing needs to go home ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oinker!!


Feel like it too ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Better go fix my stove up fer the night .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Feel like it too ! LOL



LOL, That is about what I would eat if I were not hungry, if hungry then one pizza is not enough. Once ate 2X 16" square loaded works pizzas and two donairs, was a tad hungry.


----------



## stihl023/5

farrell said:


> We gots em bad round here
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


They have killed a lot around here too.

Evening guys, been busy today.


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> Yep them big ones is kinda tough fer me now , the monkey 066/660 is just to much , can't start it . 2 - 3 tries is all I can do with it . Just plain SUCKS !




John,,thay ALL suck !! LOL !!1


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Dan, remember that rattle in the saw this evening, wonder what it was?




On them saws ya havta locktight everything,,known for havin screws loose,,,,like ..the,,,,,,,


----------



## farrell

Evening kids! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Seems like I stihl had some 028 & 038 parts left , but sure cant find any so far . Found a 192 POS , took screws out of it and trashed the rest . LOL Not sure why I even brought that with me ?


----------



## Cantdog

I couldn't even hear an echo "ovah there".........to bad too.....I yelled quite loud.....waste of breath I guess......


----------



## tbone75

Not much going on here yet ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

All quiet on the Eastern front!


----------



## farrell

Morning crew!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, been a damp day but still mild, no shoveling required.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, been a damp day but still mild, no shoveling required.




Bright sunshine and melting here.


----------



## tbone75

Cold with a little wind here .
Searching for parts fer a steel hedge trimmer before I tear it all down . Compression is a little low , 2000 model far as I know , really wonder if it may need a new piston & rings old as it is ? Can't see inside the dang thing , but I got a cure coming fer that ! Milwaukee inspection scope ! Got a great deal on one for 67.00 to here . Been looking at them , be handy looking inside saws .


----------



## cheeves

roncoinc said:


> John,,thay ALL suck !! LOL !!1


My 56 cc Efco started on the first pull today!!


tbone75 said:


> Cold with a little wind here .
> Searching for parts fer a steel hedge trimmer before I tear it all down . Compression is a little low , 2000 model far as I know , really wonder if it may need a new piston & rings old as it is ? Can't see inside the dang thing , but I got a cure coming fer that ! Milwaukee inspection scope ! Got a great deal on one for 67.00 to here . Been looking at them , be handy looking inside saws .


T......have a 44 up the barn with a scored piston. Be able to save the cylinder. Are the pistons hard to find?


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, been a damp day but still mild, no shoveling required.


Nice day today after a chilly start! Cold tomorrow though. Have to get up at 3:00 AM as I have to be in Boston at Boston Medical for Ablation on the back early at 7. Have all the Boston rush hour to contend with. But sometimes it's worth it.


----------



## farrell

You check your pms cheeves?

Adam


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Nice day today after a chilly start! Cold tomorrow though. Have to get up at 3:00 AM as I have to be in Boston at Boston Medical for Ablation on the back early at 7. Have all the Boston rush hour to contend with. But sometimes it's worth it.



You take care, that is a drive I wouldn`t want to make.


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Better go fix my stove up fer the night .


 
I got the man coming in the morning to fit a new aircon!... Sure is hot in here.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You take care, that is a drive I wouldn`t want to make.



Me either.....


----------



## roncoinc

I tried a couple times to get to the VA hospital there in Boston..

Jamaica Plains where all the hospitals are.

made it ONCE out of THREE tries !!

kept getting run off the road !!

Boston drivers SUCK !!!

they have No fault ins there and they dont care if thier car gets dented !!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> My 56 cc Efco started on the first pull today!!
> 
> T......have a 44 up the barn with a scored piston. Be able to save the cylinder. Are the pistons hard to find?


Sorry I have no idea on that one , never needed one yet . I will look around to see what I can find ! 

Good luck on that drive !!


----------



## roncoinc

cheeves said:


> My 56 cc Efco started on the first pull today!!
> 
> T......have a 44 up the barn with a scored piston. Be able to save the cylinder. Are the pistons hard to find?




The 44 is a weird one,,i have one..
dunno if anything else fit's ??


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> The 44 is a weird one,,i have one..
> dunno if anything else fit's ??


I think it is a odd ball , but just not 100% sure ? Seems I heard that some where before ? I had a real nice 44 but let it get away . I will keep looking .


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> I think it is a odd ball , but just not 100% sure ? Seems I heard that some where before ? I had a real nice 44 but let it get away . I will keep looking .




I think maybe a 41 ?? the same ???
or 40 ?? or sumthin wierd ??


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> I tried a couple times to get to the VA hospital there in Boston..
> 
> Jamaica Plains where all the hospitals are.
> 
> made it ONCE out of THREE tries !!
> 
> kept getting run off the road !!
> 
> Boston drivers SUCK !!!
> 
> they have No fault ins there and they dont care if thier car gets dented !!



Yep.....Massajewcetts the home of "No Fault"......."Wasn't my fault ..Maan....."


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Evening slackers. Got to work in the shop some today. Put together a real nice husky 350 i picked up awhile back.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Then started cleaning/working on this 655. Waiting on a carbby kit.


----------



## tbone75

Slug over and out !


----------



## scallywag

Take the good......


......With the not so good!


----------



## Cantdog

Ouch!!!!!


----------



## scallywag

Cantdog said:


> Ouch!!!!!


 
...And I think it'll get worse before it get better!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure looks dry!


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure looks dry!


 
Its been progressively getting drier here for the last forty years!... The last real flood we had was 1974!


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Its been progressively getting drier here for the last forty years!... The last real flood we have was 1974!


Hope your not right , but afraid you are .


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Hope your not right , but afraid you are .


 
At least the winters are warmer!


----------



## farrell

scallywag said:


> At least the winters are warmer!


Our last two winters have been coldest on record. This one has been pretty mild so far

Adam


----------



## scallywag

This might sound like BS, but I once worked with a guy that told me his daughter was 13 before she actually seen rain fall from the sky.


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> This might sound like BS, but I once worked with a guy that told me his daughter was 13 before she actually seen rain fall from the sky.



Must have been from the Outback?


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> This might sound like BS, but I once worked with a guy that told me his daughter was 13 before she actually seen rain fall from the sky.


Now that would really suck ! Sure see lots of places dryer than they use to be and some wetter too . They talk about global warming , but the earth has been through cycles like this before . Ice age for one , 3/4 of the world were froze . Not sure how they splain that and other things that happen over the ages . I am sure the earth is warming some , but it has before ? Low places like Fla. won't be there in a few years . Even Ohio was under water a long time ago , stihl find sea shells here . LOL


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must have been from the Outback?


 
The guy lived in the North east corner of South Australia, around the Birdsville area, so yeah some might call it the Outback.


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Now that would really suck ! Sure see lots of places dryer than they use to be and some wetter too . They talk about global warming , but the earth has been through cycles like this before . Ice age for one , 3/4 of the world were froze . Not sure how they splain that and other things that happen over the ages . I am sure the earth is warming some , but it has before ? Low places like Fla. won't be there in a few years . Even Ohio was under water a long time ago , stihl find sea shells here . LOL


 
I think its mostly a natural progression, with some help from us.


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> The guy lived in the North east corner of South Australia, around the Birdsville area, so yeah some might call it the Outback.



I just read a recount of a trekk across Australia, was the first white men to do that back in the late 18 hundreds. They recorded some of the weather patterns and made mention they heard there were places than next to ever seen rain.


----------



## tbone75

Little snow tonight , going down to 20 , only 22 now ! But warm up to 40 by Fri and rain , cold again Sun and snow . Weather doofs say its gonna be very cold fer Jan. Bet they just decided that today ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got my new toy today ! Dog whistle !! Hope this is gonna be fun ? Air hose and regulator like Jerry said ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ohh that will be so meeenn...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ohh that will be so meeenn...LOL


Its even adjustable for pitch ! LMAO !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ohhhhh,...even better!!


----------



## tbone75

Tried to get a pic of my cat last night , not easy to do ! Not sure what she got into , but I need some !! Its the blur in front of the heater ! Never seen the midget so wound up !!??


----------



## tbone75

That cat was flying around this room like that for close to half an hour !

Sure is a strange looking pic. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Found something else today when I was looking for something else . Got the big one first , Dad brought it back from mexico for me , bout 5 yrs later I found the little one at a gun show . Even says made in mexico on one side . LOL


----------



## tbone75

Neither one of them hold an edge fer chit . LOL


----------



## tbone75

This one is doing real nice so far . 8Cr14MoV it says on this one . No idea what kind of metal its pose to be ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

I didn't need to write all that out ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Good pix for a phone !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ohh that will be so meeenn...LOL


You told me to do it ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You told me to do it ! LOL



Who,...me? ...LOL


----------



## tbone75

May need to upgrade my heater , only getting up to 71 in here ! Didn't think I need much fer in here , may be wrong ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> May need to upgrade my heater , only getting up to 71 in here ! Didn't think I need much fer in here , may be wrong ? LOL



In the garage or in your room?


----------



## scallywag

pioneerguy600 said:


> I just read a recount of a trekk across Australia, was the first white men to do that back in the late 18 hundreds. They recorded some of the weather patterns and made mention they heard there were places than next to ever seen rain.


 
Probably the most unsung early explorer of Australia is Nathaniel (Bluey) Buchanan. Bluey did more to open up the unexplored regions than any other, and in doing so set records that still stand today, though there is very little literature covering his achievements. One story that comes to mind recounts Bluey and his mate exploring new county and running out of food, they resorted to boiling up their leather saddle bags and made a stew!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> In the garage or in your room?


One in my room , only 69 in here this morning . But its only 12* outside !


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!

Adam


----------



## Cantdog

Gawd....page II again......cold... dark...outside.....warm...light... inside


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yeah, will be far less traffic in here now...


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Tried to get a pic of my cat last night , not easy to do ! Not sure what she got into , but I need some !! Its the blur in front of the heater ! Never seen the midget so wound up !!??View attachment 476209



Our big Maine Coon was running about last evening, does this same time each evening, guess its an exercise thing for him. He accidentally ran into the wife`s heels/calfs from behind, knocked her over like a bowling ball hitting a candle pin...LOL
Wife wasn`t very happy with him...LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Our big Maine Coon was running about last evening, does this same time each evening, guess its an exercise thing for him. He accidentally ran into the wife`s heels/calfs from behind, knocked her over like a bowling ball hitting a candle pin...LOL
> Wife wasn`t very happy with him...LOL


That big thing hitting at full speed is gonna knock anything over ! LOL My midget cat you barely know you got hit . LOL Now them dang needle like claws and teeth will hurt ya ! She keeps them very sharp too !
Having a bad problem with a big male cat here , goes after her every chance he gets . He got hold of her this afternoon right at the garage cat door . He has trouble getting through the cat doors , so didn't have to worry much , today he got half way in after her . He seen me and took off . Just can't understand why he goes after her ? Has never acted like this before with any other cats here , 2 other males even . I just don't know what to do with him , fraid he could hurt midget bad , hes better than twice her size . Never even heard of any cats acting like he does ? He tries his best to get her . Got my youngest searching for some answers .


----------



## tbone75

Even stranger hes the most laid back cat around here , till he sees her . never bothers anyone or anything else . The big dumb dog here is his best buddy , even sleeps with the dog ! Kids can do anything to him , he don't care at all . One kid puts him over her shoulder and away they go . Just makes no sense why hes after the midget ?
Hes such a great cat with the kids here I can't fix him fer good .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That big thing hitting at full speed is gonna knock anything over ! LOL My midget cat you barely know you got hit . LOL Now them dang needle like claws and teeth will hurt ya ! She keeps them very sharp too !
> Having a bad problem with a big male cat here , goes after her every chance he gets . He got hold of her this afternoon right at the garage cat door . He has trouble getting through the cat doors , so didn't have to worry much , today he got half way in after her . He seen me and took off . Just can't understand why he goes after her ? Has never acted like this before with any other cats here , 2 other males even . I just don't know what to do with him , fraid he could hurt midget bad , hes better than twice her size . Never even heard of any cats acting like he does ? He tries his best to get her . Got my youngest searching for some answers .



Yeah, he`s got some weight to him and at speed he must hit pretty hard, I seen her fall and the cat jumping around her but really didn`t see him hit her but she fell like a sack of taters but didn`t get hurt any. Most problems with cats are territorial stuff. We have a midjet cat also, a female and she puts the big fellow in his place quite often, needle sharp claws n teeth. Big guy just wants to play but the midget is afraid of him cause he`s so big and really like a moose in a china shop personality when trying to play with other cats.


----------



## pioneerguy600

scallywag said:


> Probably the most unsung early explorer of Australia is Nathaniel (Bluey) Buchanan. Bluey did more to open up the unexplored regions than any other, and in doing so set records that still stand today, though there is very little literature covering his achievements. One story that comes to mind recounts Bluey and his mate exploring new county and running out of food, they resorted to boiling up their leather saddle bags and made a stew!



The journal I was reading was from the Burke and Willis expedition from 1860 - 1861. It was an overview with lots of entries from settlers and Aboriginies they met up with along their route starting on the South coast and ended on the North coast, they then turned back South but ran out of food and provisions and died. The team that was supposed to resupply them on the return journey failed to meet up, part of their team left for home before Burke and Wills made it back to the camp, they missed each other by just 9 hours, this link is just a description of the trip,
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_O'Hara_Burke


----------



## scallywag

Anyone looking for some NOS Stihl 1/2" chain?


----------



## farrell

Morning crew!

Adam


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Anyone looking for some NOS Stihl 1/2" chain?


Sure bet someone out there is !


----------



## bikemike

Good morning happy x Mas merry new year glad to se this site working and busy again.


----------



## bikemike

Oh my aching back. Had to sweep the driveway cause we got a whole half inch of heavy snow. I don't know how I'm going to grind stumps today throwing hydro levers is tough work.


----------



## farrell

Morning fellas!

Adam


----------



## bikemike

Freebord. The snowboards for pavement 



Yeah it was a anniversary gift from my wife. It's fun addictive and great exercise


----------



## tbone75

Looks painful to me ! LOL


----------



## bikemike

tbone75 said:


> Looks painful to me ! LOL


The first day. Now I can spin 360 slide carve and come to a stop. This isn't me but a cool short vid


----------



## Cantdog

Bump............


----------



## pioneerguy600

Echo!


----------



## scallywag

Shhh!


----------



## tbone75

Sure quiet in here !


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Sure quiet in here !


 
Well I thought about chainsaws today, thought about how much money I've spent in the last few years trying to put together a set of reliable saws to see out my wood cutting days.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning fellers.
Worked on this pm1000 a couple nights ago, that I had gotten a few weeks ago. running sweet with a carb kit and gas line.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Dont mind the mess on my work bench. 
If you see the very left of the picture above you can see some stihl bars i picked up at the same place i got the mac. Got 10 brand new bars for $50. A couple "18 and the rest are "20s.


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Well I thought about chainsaws today, thought about how much money I've spent in the last few years trying to put together a set of reliable saw to see out my wood cutting days.


You don't want to do that ! LOL I sold off most of my saws and parts before I moved early last year , had nuff to go buy my Honda truck & put a motor in it a month after I got it ! All cause the radiator come apart , temp thingy didn't work cause it melted ! Gauge looked close to normal in the dash , only cause it was busted . That cost me another 4000.00 on top of what I paid for the truck ! 
Motors they use in Japan can be found cheap , but this Ridgeline is not used in Japan ? Motors for them are a huge pain and costly to find ! 
I had planned to go South for the winter here , but that took to much money , now I am stihl in Ohio for the winter . LOL But I do have a nice new shop to work in thanks to my Sis letting me take over her new garage . It was only used for storage .


----------



## scallywag

First I've ever heard of a Honda Ridgeline!....Not sold here in Oz, what's the thing powered by?


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> First I've ever heard of a Honda Ridgeline!....Not sold here in Oz, what's the thing powered by?


3.5 V6 , Honda Truck/car , not the usual truck , 4 door with fold down rear seats . 2007 model all wheel drive


----------



## scallywag

Nope, not sold here in Oz!......4x2?


----------



## tbone75

Has


scallywag said:


> Nope, not sold here in Oz!......4x2?


 Puter controlled 4x4 , not 100% sure how it works . Some how puts power to the wheel not spinning ?


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> not 100% sure how it works


 
That's the problem with todays vehicles, when something does go wrong where do you start?.....

[Edit] A bit like this dang computer!!


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> That's the problem with todays vehicles, when something does go wrong where do you start?.....
> 
> [Edit] A bit like this dang computer!!


I liked cars much better when they had points and a carb ! Wasn't hard to find out what wasn't working ! Now you need some wild computer crap to say look at thing sensor ! Or your cars computer has a virus ! LOL I do have one of them code readers so I can get some idea where to start . Seems 8 out of 10 times its the O2 sensor ? Car is putting out to much bad air , puter is pose to adjust things so it don't do that . Thanks to EPA saying it can only put out so much of this or that , puter can't adjust to compensate then you have to replace sensors or it will shut you down .
Saws are getting there now with auto adjusting carbs . Seem to work ok so far ? But that is only the beginning !!


----------



## bikemike

tbone75 said:


> I liked cars much better when they had points and a carb ! Wasn't hard to find out what wasn't working ! Now you need some wild computer crap to say look at thing sensor ! Or your cars computer has a virus ! LOL I do have one of them code readers so I can get some idea where to start . Seems 8 out of 10 times its the O2 sensor ? Car is putting out to much bad air , puter is pose to adjust things so it don't do that . Thanks to EPA saying it can only put out so much of this or that , puter can't adjust to compensate then you have to replace sensors or it will shut you down .
> Saws are getting there now with auto adjusting carbs . Seem to work ok so far ? But that is only the beginning !!




Yeah when stihl comes our with the true fuel injected saws there will be many fuel metering solenoids getting replaced once they overheat and ohms drop


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Echo!



Hecho en Mehico????? Like GM stuff?????


----------



## pioneerguy600

STIHL!!


----------



## Cantdog

*KNOB CREEK!!!!!*


----------



## bikemike

tbone75 said:


> 3.5 V6 , Honda Truck/car , not the usual truck , 4 door with fold down rear seats . 2007 model all wheel drive View attachment 477136


I'd take the van next to it


----------



## tbone75

bikemike said:


> I'd take the van next to it


That is my Sisters bus ! LOL Seats 17 I think ? And yes she needs that many seats for the kids running round here ! LOL This place is a zoo ! LOL


----------



## scallywag

bikemike said:


> I'd take the van next to it


 
I could go a Hot sandwich bout now!.....Hmm.


----------



## bikemike

tbone75 said:


> That is my Sisters bus ! LOL Seats 17 I think ? And yes she needs that many seats for the kids running round here ! LOL This place is a zoo ! LOL


My place too. 7 kids wife dog and I. Tahoe is too small


----------



## tbone75

Fraid its down for the winter . LOL My Nephew is running that thing . Should say going to , haven't fired it up yet . Everything new inside and ready to go .


----------



## tbone75

Yep , you could sure use it ! LOL


----------



## scallywag

Just got me a Brown snake in the drive, bout 4', was a race to see who made it to the drain first!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> *KNOB CREEK!!!!!*



CLOSE!


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Just got me a Brown snake in the drive, bout 4', was a race to see who made it to the drain first!


Them damn things will put you down quick !!


----------



## bikemike

tbone75 said:


> Fraid its down for the winter . LOL My Nephew is running that thing . Should say going to , haven't fired it up yet . Everything new inside and ready to go .


Is it ford?


----------



## bikemike

I know of brown snakes that like drains


----------



## tbone75

My sis talked to a vet bout the cat problem , vet said midget cat is putting off some smell that the big male don't like ? Has nothing to do with male or female . What ever the scent is , its irritating to him ? He sold her some medicated treats to give both cats that will calm them down . After a few days , we start putting both cats close to each other . Midget is so freaking jumpy it aint funny ! The male gets stressed out real easy too . Hope that once there both calmer the male will know her smell won't hurt him he will leave her alone , plus if she isn't so jumpy it won't get him excited also . If this don't work , vet says to bring the male in for a shot ? He is a nasty pain to get him to the vet , gets so stressed out in the carrier he barfs and craps all over it !!


----------



## tbone75

No , just a trailer , but pulled by a ferd at times . LOL


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Them damn things will put you down quick !!


 
Bout 15-20 minutes if your real lucky!!...The local vet has said don't bother bringing small dogs in, no point!


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Bout 15-20 minutes if your real lucky!!...The local vet has said don't bother bringing small dogs in, no point!


I only seen them on TV shows , very nasty !! Most anything down under that bites is bad news ! Sure is some beautiful country !


----------



## bikemike

My poulan is so kwik that it needs a wheelie bar


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Sure is some beautiful country !


 
Just think if you came here for a holiday, for every US dollar you hand over we give you $1.50 Au!.. There's money in your pocket!......Not to mention all those lovely new Stihl saws you'd bring with you and flog for at least 1/3 profit!!


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Just think if you came here for a holiday, for every US dollar you hand over we give you $1.50 Au!.. There's money in your pocket!......Not to mention all those lovely new Stihl saws you'd bring with you and flog for at least 1/3 profit!!


I would sure enjoy seeing it !! But I don't like air planes ! Take a boat a month to get there , or longer ! Guess I could get lots more saws on a boat !! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> CLOSE!


It's just what I had in my hand at the time!!!!!!! Butt no.....not even close......LOL!!!!


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> Guess I could get lots more saws on a boat !! LOL


 
Around $1000- Au per ton last time I checked and three months at sea!......If you set sail in August you'll be here for the start of summer, we can go snake hunting together!!


----------



## CR888

A few weeks ago l watched a King Brown crossing my street and went under a nieghbours house. When crossing the road he looked about 4ft, when he went down some concrete stairs and stretched out he was a good 6ft+ and thick as ya wrist. Not sure I'd sleep well knowing he was under my house!


----------



## bikemike

Need some poison filled mice


----------



## scallywag

CR888 said:


> Not sure I'd sleep well knowing he was under my house!


 
Way back in another time we'd use Larvicide in such a situation, though you'd have to leave the house for a few days.

Edit] Not many people realise the 'King Brown' is actually a Black snake and not related to the more toxic and aggressive Eastern Brown.


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> Around $1000- Au per ton last time I checked and three months at sea!......If you set sail in August you'll be here for the start of summer, we can go snake hunting together!!


Snakes don't worry me much , spiders do ! LOL Had a boa for a pet a few years , can't member what kind it was now ? Caught a copperhead in a bucket , took it to work with me and gave it to a friend . LOL They are nothing close to a brown !! There bite can kill ya , but you have plenty of time to get to a hospital .
My friend had one of them Burmese pythons he bread and sold the babies , she weighed 250 lbs. Huge azz snake !! He was trying to get babies from the copperheads , he had 2 others but never did get them to breed . Prolly all male or female ! LOL


----------



## scallywag

My mates neighbour had some type of Python, they're known as a Carpet snake here, anyhow he shows up at a bar-b-q at my mates place with this snake and a skin full of booze, annoying everyone with damned snake, well in the end even the snake had enough of this idiots antics and latched onto the fools nose!....Gold!!


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> My mates neighbour had some type of Python, they're known as a Carpet snake here, anyhow he shows up at a bar-b-q at my mates place with this snake and a skin full of booze, annoying everyone with damned snake, well in the end even the snake had enough of this idiots antics and latched onto the fools nose!....Gold!!


They got them curved back teeth too ! LOL You don't pull it off ! LOL
That big one my buddy had got hold of his hand 2 different times ! They have 2 rows of teeth front and back teeth , left a nice mark on his hand ! He got loose easy the first time , second time took close to an hour before he got loose , was just bout cut its head off with a box cutter he always kept close by just in case ! Said she just relaxed and let him go . He has some dandy scars from that time ! Very close to having his whole hand in its mouth ! She was trying to pull him into her cage , he would have been done if she did ! He sold it shortly after that . LOL


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> second time took close to an hour before he got loose , was just bout cut its head off with a box cutter he always kept close by just in case ! Said she just relaxed and let him go . He has some dandy scars from that time ! Very close to having his whole hand in its mouth ! She was trying to pull him into her cage , he would have been done if she did ! He sold it shortly after that


 
With out a doubt, time to end that relationship!


----------



## stihl023/5

I can't stand snakes, or spiders.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a good afternoon out in the woods running saws and pulling tree stems out with the tractor, the landing is getting fairly piled up with tree stems now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Koffee time, getting stuff ready for another day in the woods.


----------



## tbone75

45 rain and a wind advisory , this place is already windy all the time .


----------



## farrell

Getting chittier out!

Adam


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a good day in the woods, mild enough the snow started melting, rain in the forecast for the next 20 hrs or so.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was a good day in the woods, mild enough the snow started melting, rain in the forecast for the next 20 hrs or so.





Yep she be a Dark and Stormy Night......windy too...steady 33 mph with gusts to 45 or better......power went away a while back......all coming your way Jerry....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep she be a Dark and Stormy Night......windy too...steady 33 mph with gusts to 45 or better......power went away a while back......all coming your way Jerry....



We knew she was a coming this way so provisions are laid in, just gonna wait er out.


----------



## tbone75

Getting worse here , wind is stihl howling , temp is down to 23 now . Didn't do chit in the shop today , never felt good nuff to start .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have a day off John, no rush for anything.


----------



## tbone75

I sure did ! Only thing I did was put a bag of pellets in the stove . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Filled the wood closet with Stihl cut wood, plenty to last 3 days or so, no need to go outside to bring more in til this storm blows over. Steady 75 inside with the outside well into the plus digits, no rain yet.


----------



## jimdad07

Sure is quiet in here.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yup, sure is quiet now that the wind blew its self outa here. All calm right now but was a wild time between 4 and 60 this morning.


----------



## scallywag

tbone75 said:


> I sure did ! Only thing I did was put a bag of pellets in the stove


 
28*C at 8 :00 am, going to warm right up today!........Even warmer tomorrow!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup, sure is quiet now that the wind blew its self outa here. All calm right now but was a wild time between 4 and 60 this morning.



We had our heavy blow 9 to 11 last night.....chit blew around everywhere....damn parts cleaning brush was sitting on a truck box I have next the door of the shop for saw drop off and pick ups......I found it in the middle of the yard out back....'bout 150" away....and around a corner...... power stihl out up at Hoss's and a number of other places....going cold tonight. Snow tomorrah........glad I ain't plowing anything other than my stuff....


----------



## Icehouse

I haven't been around for awhile but "pg 3" what's happening. Kinda typical winter here 30° and occasional snow, maybe 2' on the ground.


----------



## Cantdog

We got 3" of ocean effect snow this afternoon before the snow storm got here.....8-12" say the weather guessers.....'nuther storm coming on Sat...wintah is here I guess.....


----------



## Icehouse

Cantdog said:


> We got 3" of ocean effect snow this afternoon before the snow storm got here.....8-12" say the weather guessers.....'nuther storm coming on Sat...wintah is here I guess.....


This year we are getting some much needed snow pac something we had none of last year. Praying for lots of snow in the mountains


----------



## scallywag

42*C today, not much work getting done!...Still 30*C at 11:30 pm!


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning guys.


----------



## farrell

Evening kids!

Lil more snow coming tonight.....

Adam


----------



## stihlboy

roncoinc said:


> I'm a reject ?????


you said it, not me


----------



## Icehouse

stihl023/5 said:


> Morning guys.


Morning


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> We got 3" of ocean effect snow this afternoon before the snow storm got here.....8-12" say the weather guessers.....'nuther storm coming on Sat...wintah is here I guess.....


All we got is a coating that's froze! Crunch crunch! LOL Better today with much less wind! Yesterday was a little rough!
Howdy everyone! Stayin' warm I hope!?


----------



## tbone75

Made it to 51* here today . Gonna pay for it in a couple days with single digit crap again !


----------



## tbone75

Gonna be real slow round here . Maybe I can help keep it afloat . Not sure why , but WTF .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Quiet is this thread`s theme, need to start a real fight to get anything going. The 661 thread is getting the most attention.


----------



## tbone75

Some how my internet crap is saying I am close to my limit on usage with 2 weeks to go ??? Sumpin very wrong here ! No way I can use that much in 2 weeks !!?? I don't do movies and that stuff ? Gotta see just WTF is going on ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

You have limits? Like in how many hours/minutes you can use your puter online?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have limits? Like in how many hours/minutes you can use your puter online?


Yep , goes off how much data I use . Got 12 Gigs a month on this Jet Pack thing from verison . Any I go over that cost me 15.00 per gig even if its 12.01 . Looking to see what else I can fine now that I moved . Centrylink is out here , its unlimited . Least it says it is . LOL They will slow your connection down if you go over a certain amount .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have limits? Like in how many hours/minutes you can use your puter online?


Yep , goes off how much data I use . Got 12 Gigs a month on this Jet Pack thing from verison . Any I go over that cost me 15.00 per gig even if its 12.01 . Looking to see what else I can fine now that I moved . Centrylink is out here , its unlimited . Least it says it is . LOL They will slow your connection down if you go over a certain amount .


----------



## tbone75

This site sucks to get anywhere .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This site sucks to get anywhere .


 Has to be your server or search engine cause this site is the fastest one for me, zoom - zoom....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Has to be your server or search engine cause this site is the fastest one for me, zoom - zoom....LOL


Betting its this crappy wi-fi stuff I have .


----------



## tbone75

Moving good now ? LOL


----------



## jimdad07

Benedict Arnolds

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

scallywag said:


> Anyone looking for some NOS Stihl 1/2" chain?


Always looking for 1/2" 

What gauge? Cutter profile?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

bikemike said:


> Yeah when stihl comes our with the true fuel injected saws there will be many fuel metering solenoids getting replaced once they overheat and ohms drop


TS500i has been solid. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemike

Jimmy in NC said:


> TS500i has been solid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yes they are and the easiest starting piece of equipment to start in horrible cold weather


----------



## pioneerguy600

My saws start easy in any weather, cold, wet dry or warm. Wouldn`t want them otherwise.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snowing to beat the band right now, may make considerable amount by morning.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Snowing to beat the band right now, may make considerable amount by morning.




Yep got about 8" yesterday....spent the day in the shop... a friend and I are building a couple 12' toboggans.......mine is to fulfill a charity auction...his will be given to his bil to enter in the "Nationals" the championship races at the toboggan chute in Camden Me. on Feb 5 ,6 and 7......Shoot th Chute!!!! Woot Woot!!!!


----------



## bikemike

That sound like a good time. Sled races sound fun hope you can get some vids of it if possible


----------



## Cantdog

bikemike said:


> That sound like a good time. Sled races sound fun hope you can get some vids of it if possible




Oh yeah it's a big deal in that town......fireworks and a snow plow parade through the town center at night....lots of fun....not sure yet if we're going or not this year....might have to if I got a sled or two in the Nationals......speeds in the chute for a four person sled top about 40 mph by radar.....doesn't sound fast til you've done it...40 mph on yer azz is pretty damn quick down over the side of a mountain in an ice bottomed chute!!!!


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning guys, snowing hard here.


----------



## bikemike

Trade you cold for snow


----------



## Icehouse

stihl023/5 said:


> Morning guys, snowing hard here.


Trees are really loaded, now we have a mist of some kind you could cut with a knife


----------



## pioneerguy600

Moved the snow that fell overnight, got about 8" but it drifted some here n there so anywhere from 4 " to 20" in the drifts.


----------



## Cantdog

We got about 7 or 8".......no wind so it was pretty consistent.....relocated quite a bit today...saved some for tomorrow.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had enough snow already but not likely the last of it,still a long way to go til spring!


----------



## tbone75

COLD !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not too bad here right now but I know its coming.


----------



## Icehouse

Were just sitting in a holding pattern, can't figure out what to do, snow, rain or shine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not really a bad day today, overcast with sun trying to peek through, just at the freeze thaw mark and no new snow falling so I will take it ,thank you...LOL


----------



## bikemike

It sure warmed up. It's -2 now


----------



## tbone75

bikemike said:


> It sure warmed up. It's -2 now


T-shirt weather here , +14 F ! LOL Plus that 25mph wind keeps ya cool too !


----------



## Cantdog

Definitely winter here too......starting to build a couple toboggans......both will be two feet longer than this one I built 18 yrs ago.....my personal sled....to be shared of course...but I've run it solo too...laying down......woot woot!!!!


----------



## Icehouse

Ewe're way to talented


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!! This is just for fun........actually the very first of these I built was for my daughter when she was three......the rest kinda followed.....hers was exactly the same width but only 3' long....


----------



## tbone75

That just plain looks fast ! And very well built ! 
Friend of mine had one that looked close to that . Two of us at his grand parents rode it down a long steep hill , just had to bail off before we hit the little creek at the bottom . LOL That sled took a beating but never broke .
We did hit that creek once , talk bout wet and cold !! End of that days riding . LOL Think we were right round 10 yrs old. LOL


----------



## dancan

High speed slug lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

During our sledding years there were many crackups. There would be twenty - 30 kids and even older guys n girls at a time, mostly evenings but all day on weekends. Was a very popular pass time back then. Every type of sliding device ya could think of being used, not much plastic back then but aluminum flying saucers, car engine bonnets, store bought sleighs n toboggans, both wood and aluminum and of course the creme de la creme, hand built sleighs n toboggans. Was right behind one aluminum toboggan that had 5 riders on it hit an apple tree, folded like an accordian and all riders tossed about, lucky none hit the tree. One bunch on another wood toboggan hit the corner of the barn, splinters resulted and a lot of cuts n bruises but the very worst crash was when a couple bigger doofs hauled a horse drawn riding sleigh to the top of the hill, 8 kids piled on and no one gave a thought how to steer or stop it, seen them flying down the hill and straight into a 8 " dia spruce tree that lined the driveway. This tree had no branches from the ground up 10' or so and the sleigh hit dead center the foot curl or dashboard. All aboard it went flying, colliding with bystanders, other trees, each other and of course hitting the frozen rock hard rutted driveway. Much wailing, crying, screaming, moaning n groaning ensued but luckily all hands were able to walk, no broken bones but plenty of road rash, cuts, bruising etc. That`s just some of the most serious crashes that happened at our place, no broken bones I know of but my brother broke his forearm at a friends place coasting a 40`s era Pontiac engine bonnet into a tree.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> During our sledding years there were many crackups. There would be twenty - 30 kids and even older guys n girls at a time, mostly evenings but all day on weekends. Was a very popular pass time back then. Every type of sliding device ya could think of being used, not much plastic back then but aluminum flying saucers, car engine bonnets, store bought sleighs n toboggans, both wood and aluminum and of course the creme de la creme, hand built sleighs n toboggans. Was right behind one aluminum toboggan that had 5 riders on it hit an apple tree, folded like an accordian and all riders tossed about, lucky none hit the tree. One bunch on another wood toboggan hit the corner of the barn, splinters resulted and a lot of cuts n bruises but the very worst crash was when a couple bigger doofs hauled a horse drawn riding sleigh to the top of the hill, 8 kids piled on and no one gave a thought how to steer or stop it, seen them flying down the hill and straight into a 8 " dia spruce tree that lined the driveway. This tree had no branches from the ground up 10' or so and the sleigh hit dead center the foot curl or dashboard. All aboard it went flying, colliding with bystanders, other trees, each other and of course hitting the frozen rock hard rutted driveway. Much wailing, crying, screaming, moaning n groaning ensued but luckily all hands were able to walk, no broken bones but plenty of road rash, cuts, bruising etc. That`s just some of the most serious crashes that happened at our place, no broken bones I know of but my brother broke his forearm at a friends place coasting a 40`s era Pontiac engine bonnet into a tree.





Yep I'm gonna say old car hoods (bonnets) were some of the most frequent injury type sleds....I know three people that lost fingers hanging onto those...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep I'm gonna say old car hoods (bonnets) were some of the most frequent injury type sleds....I know three people that lost fingers hanging onto those...



Definitely not a safe rig but were plentiful and free so many got used.


----------



## dancan

Coming from an area with without many large hills , we used a VW bug , a rope and one of them large grain shovel .... We all survived lol


----------



## farrell

Evening fellas!

We used to hook car hoods up behind a wheeler or snowmobile in the winter............no one ever gots hurt...........not bad anyway 

Adam


----------



## bikemike

Back in the days we were build tough played hard and knew who was where by the bikes in the yard. Now it computers phones tv games. Go to the doc for a scratch or bruises.


----------



## tbone75

The guy I just worked over his saws had a big farm , pasture fields and lots of hills . Old 70 something Chevy 4x4 long rope and a dump truck hood , pasture was full of cows and frozen cow patties ! Not sure just how fast we would go , but felt like 60 mph ! LOL He was driving , his truck so he was the only one allowed to drive . He would try his best to throw us off that hood ! And did many times whipping that thing around ! That big ol hood would fly past the truck at times , then off we went rolling across froze cow chit ! That would hurt too ! Could always count on finding a few NOT froze ! LOL Be covered in cow crap bruised scratched all over , but laughing our azzes off . LOL Some how none of us broke anything or lost any parts . LOL That big ol hood helped I would guess , had the front edge a good 6 - 8 inches shaped just like a toboggan . Truck laid out in that field long as I can member , been there a long time before we took the hood off , bed had holes rusted clear through . LOL Just bout bet its stihl there ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Coming from an area with without many large hills , we used a VW bug , a rope and one of them large grain shovel .... We all survived lol


Yep , did that too . LOL Problem was friction !! SOB would burn yer azz quick ! LOL

Nother one we tried only a couple times . Streets in town got real slick quick . Get our dress shoes on , grab the bumper to see how far we could get . Get moving fast , least till ya hit a not so slick spot ! Not one of our better ideas ! Real wonder we lived through that chit ! I was 15 or 16 , no license yet . LOL 

Nother fun time I had my second car . 67 Chevelle with close to bald L 60s on the back . LOL Wheel wells had been cut out for dirt track racing . Road legal when I got it . LOL Some how I got all over in the snow with that thing ? Me and a buddy was out cruising around in the fresh snow . Happen to see the gate was open to the football field at the school . In my best red neck I said watch this , even before I knew I was a red neck . LOL Hit the field doing bout 30 mph , we did donuts all over that field ! LOL Just so thankful we didn't get stuck ! But damn that was fun ! LOL
Sure sucks that buddy only made it to 41 , heart attack got him . Same damn day the hospital sent him home ! I was 40 then , one of my best friends growing up . He was with me when I put that ferd truck over a very steep bank at the clay pits close to here . Jacked up 4x4 with 38 ground hog tires they called them , look like tractor tires . LOL 80 or 81 , truck was a 79 . Went down one damn near cliff then up over another one just like a ramp . Hit hard nuff it bent a front axle , but worst thing was the battery got loose and caught fire under the hood . Seen smoke coming out of the dash , we jumped out and ran ! LOL Stoved up fer a few days , but not really hurt . Funny part was my buddy was on the floor board saying WTF ! Happened very fast !! Got back up to the road , he walked back down the road to a house . Time fire truck got there the front tires were burning ! That be a lot of rubber to burn ! Fire dept said they had 200' of hose out to get there . 
One other thing I stihl can't see how it happen , was his glasses only had one ear piece left and stihl on his face ? LOL How is that even possible ? LOL 
Sure miss him , we shared a lot of great times , and not so good times .


----------



## tbone75

Windy azz Slug tonight ! LOL


----------



## dancan

Beano ???


----------



## Jimmy in NC

John you are showing your age talking about Ground Hawg tires. I said something to someone about them the other day. They would move some dirt in a hurry either making forward movement or stuck quick!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Them dang tires cost me 500.00 way back then . LOL Only had 200 miles on them before the front ones went up in smoke !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not much snow to deal with today, a broom would move it, cold though but not too window.


----------



## bikemike

Padding and handles that's deluxe


----------



## Icehouse

You guys all sound kinda dangerous, glad I never did that stuff, except that one 49 Hudson hood.


----------



## bikemike

I refrain from sledding biking skating sawing walking and anything that could cause bodily harm. I put on steel toe boots and my special ed helmet to check the mail


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sleigh rides were a bit safer but much more mundane. Had a few each winter, horse drawn for a few years but the tractor got the duty for a 2 hour tour about the fields and back woods roads/trails. Stop over at the log line camp, put on a big fire and have at the spiked hot chocolate! Trip back out went faster....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Temp on the rise, must be that big storm coming up the Eastern seaboard, gonna get Robin before it gets here. Wait n see what he gets but going to be ready for it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bout ready for this weekends storm, whatever it turns out to be. Should survive easily for several weeks if housebound.


----------



## tbone75

Pose to be pix in here ? Maybe I am to fast for once in my life ! LMAO !!


----------



## Cantdog

So.......Wed night.....Danny and I steamed and jigged the first toboggan tonight......good progress.....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Pose to be pix in here ? Maybe I am to fast for once in my life ! LMAO !!


Sorry it takes me a minute John.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Sorry it takes me a minute John.....


Its fine , I was honestly to fast ONCE !! LMAO

Very fine work Robin !! Gonna be some very nice sleds !


----------



## tbone75

Sure like your shop , seen a lot of it in pix . Very nice place you have there ! And stihl growing ! LOL Not sure how you fit that last piece in there ? It wasn't little ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks great Robin, gonna make a fine toboggan!


----------



## jimdad07

Nice work Robin!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks guys....I'll post more as work progresses...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thanks guys....I'll post more as work progresses...


Can't wait to see more !! I just love to see hand made stuff , specially when they really know what there doing ! We have a pile of amish North of me , they sell everything up there . Some very fine work in all of it ! Farmer would go nuts to see a barn raising ! LOL We go up there now and then to go through the shops and just to eat . Restaurants up there serve real home made food by the amish , damn is it ever good ! Lots of big houses with no letric in them . Not long ago they allowed phones in , but they have to be in a tiny thing like a phone booth out away from the house ? LOL A lot of them go round building pole barns , they have a driver haul them round in a big van where ever they need to go . that is who ya call if you want something better than average built . Plenty round here other than them can do as good of work , but ya gotta pay them more .
I know a guy that hauls them around for a living . he says as the week goes by , the riper they get ! LMAO !! He says summer gets real nasty , but he can least put his window down . LOL No idea what they pay him , but he does well doing it . They find a driver they like , they stay very busy ! Guess its hard to get in there to do that , they don't much care for normal people . Can't member what they call us normals ? They get to talking dutch , no idea what they is saying . LOL Them drivers are called Yoder toaters . LOL That is a big name up there .
There is a gun shop me and Dad went to several times , oil lamps hanging on the walls for light . Hershburgers is the name of the place , lots of them with that name too ! Well stocked place ! Far as I know they don't pay taxes , so they keep all they get , but most of it goes to the church far as I know ? Like so many churches , who runs the church gets most of the money !
Maybe I will think of more bout them I know fer another time , my 2 typing fingers is tired ! LOL


----------



## stihl023/5

That is a nice shop!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure like your shop , seen a lot of it in pix . Very nice place you have there ! And stihl growing ! LOL Not sure how you fit that last piece in there ? It wasn't little ! LOL



Yeah John....getting that saw in there and set up was a challenge......but you can just see the "CP" in the back of the shop....that's where it lives....spent most of last week using it......worth every penny and all the work.....100% accurate in every direction...every time you set it up......a true joy and time saver to use....smooth...ungodly power.....never boggs or even changes tone....even cutting 5" thick old growth doug fir.....love it!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

stihl023/5 said:


> That is a nice shop!




LOL!! Thanks.......but that's only part of it....place is getting smaller all the time......wouldn't have thought that with 3500 sqft. of floor space......you know......chainsawS take up a lot of room too....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a long time since I steam bent anything, I like your light duty steam box...LOL
We had a section of 16" galvanized road culvert about 10' long back home for a steam box used mostly for bending boat ribs on the cape islanders we built and repaired then. Bent ash for skies and runners but mostly larch ( hackmatac) for boat ribs. 4-6 hours of steaming they were really limp but they were quite green to start with, planed to one inch thickness by 2.5" wide in most cases for boats under 30' long.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah John....getting that saw in there and set up was a challenge......but you can just see the "CP" in the back of the shop....that's where it lives....spent most of last week using it......worth every penny and all the work.....100% accurate in every direction...every time you set it up......a true joy and time saver to use....smooth...ungodly power.....never boggs or even changes tone....even cutting 5" thick old growth doug fir.....love it!!!!


Had to go back and look again , now I can see CP back there ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been a long time since I steam bent anything, I like your light duty steam box...LOL
> We had a section of 16" galvanized road culvert about 10' long back home for a steam box used mostly for bending boat ribs on the cape islanders we built and repaired then. Bent ash for skies and runners but mostly larch ( hackmatac) for boat ribs. 4-6 hours of steaming they were really limp but they were quite green to start with, planed to one inch thickness by 2.5" wide in most cases for boats under 30' long.




LOL! Was kinda hoping someone would mention/ask about muh steem box....LOL...same one I used 18 yrs. ago to make the first toboggan.......can't remember what I used for a steam generator back then.......but the hose, fitting and plugged pipe are the same.....the fitting that attaches the hose to the box is a vintage Land Rover Series IIA heater hose to cyl. head fitting.....

Very basic set up....how do you like the 12-2 wire lashing the pipe to the hoss?? LOL!!.......I listen to folks go on and on about steam box designs.....how to do it "Right"....LOL.....right then I know they be talking out the wrong end......my father and I used to take four pine boards an make a box of the required length for the timbers we were steaming......might have an actual door or just a piece of canvas....simple.....we used these retimbering out various 18- 40 foot boats......we used white oak if available and money was there or red oak if was a frugal repair....sizes needed varied widely so the steam boxes did as well......simple structures to be use once maybe twice.....then add to the fire to make the steam....the only rule, and that's a loose one, is the box need not be any larger or longer than needed to do the job...


----------



## pioneerguy600

So true Robin, I worked many other places that just used wooden board or plank steam box, pipe, ductwork or anything the steam wouldn`t melt quickly. A hot wet cloth wrapped around the cedar ribs works well for canoes, just keep pouring hot water on , let soak in and repeat often. No need for anything fancy, whatever can hold the steam in for a few minutes will work, more steam coming all the time. A portable box works just as good as a permanent dedicated one, we often threw something up right on the shore when doing emergency repairs at a slipway, no need for fancy.


----------



## Icehouse

You guys are all to talented, like to look at your stuff


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL! Was kinda hoping someone would mention/ask about muh steem box....LOL...same one I used 18 yrs. ago to make the first toboggan.......can't remember what I used for a steam generator back then.......but the hose, fitting and plugged pipe are the same.....the fitting that attaches the hose to the box is a vintage Land Rover Series IIA heater hose to cyl. head fitting.....
> 
> Very basic set up....how do you like the 12-2 wire lashing the pipe to the hoss?? LOL!!.......I listen to folks go on and on about steam box designs.....how to do it "Right"....LOL.....right then I know they be talking out the wrong end......my father and I used to take four pine boards an make a box of the required length for the timbers we were steaming......might have an actual door or just a piece of canvas....simple.....we used these retimbering out various 18- 40 foot boats......we used white oak if available and money was there or red oak if was a frugal repair....sizes needed varied widely so the steam boxes did as well......simple structures to be use once maybe twice.....then add to the fire to make the steam....the only rule, and that's a loose one, is the box need not be any larger or longer than needed to do the job...


I almost asked bout steaming wood , i got no idea how its done . Now I seen a little bit bout it .
The X made them maple baskets , all they did was get them wet a little bit and go . But that stuff is so thin it don't take much to bend them .
Seen my Uncle that does a lot of wood working try to bend walnut , TRY was all he got . LOL Gave up and did something else . Hes the one that made my oak bed and dressers . The X knew better than to even think bout touching it !


----------



## pioneerguy600

We would put hardwood right into a boil tank full of hot water and let it simmer, some bends better than others. For basket making the ash used here would be soaked in warm water for a couple of hours then taken out and lay it across a log, take a wooden mallet and tap it fairly hard, the growth layers will separate, Just keep pulling the stick along and keep tapping it, you end up with fairly thin strips of de laminated growth ring wood that can be further soaked in hot water and then it will readily bend for basket making.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cold and clear here today, pre clude for the storm coming that I hope misses us this time round.


----------



## tbone75

So far I am only on the very edge of it , but weather guessers say it could move North and spank us .


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are just hopeing that a high pressure system approaching from up North of us will push this storm out to sea, looks good so far.


----------



## tbone75

Just missing here so far ! Jimmy looks like hes getting real bad chit !


----------



## Cantdog

'Spose to miss us altogether.......sunny, hot and dry all weekend.......


----------



## Icehouse

You guys back there seem to have all the bad weather systems


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 'Spose to miss us altogether.......sunny, hot and dry all weekend.......


Possible , but hot ? Must be sitting on that kitchen stove ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

No snow today but was a beautiful clear n cold day, just a good day to be outside.


----------



## Cantdog

Icehouse said:


> You guys back there seem to have all the bad weather systems




Well, Ice.......we do have some foul weather from time to time.....but we don't have much in the way of earthquakes...tornadoes....or other creatures that will kill us, etc....worst we gotts is blackflies and a bit of snow...which will melt away when it gets warm enough to rain/fog......


----------



## Icehouse

We're real lucky we never seem to get any real dangerous weather other than seems every other year or so we get high winds up to 100 mph but they only last for about 10 minutes kinda hard on the trees sometimes. We get sometimes up to 5 ft of snow on the ground but usually more like 18" to 24". Can have 10' to12' up in the mountains but that's needed for a good run off in the spring to fill all the hydro reservoirs for the next summer.


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!

Adam


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a nice day, no snow, sun out bright and the temp just below freezing.


----------



## jimdad07

Bump

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

jimdad07 said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


What ...... yer head ? LMAO !! Did it hurt ?


----------



## Cantdog

Well....this has been a week for the books.....and it's only Tues....finished my toboggan today......few pics...


----------



## bikemike

Lookin nice. Need some vids of sled races


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looking good Robin, plenty of work goes into one of them.


----------



## Cantdog

Yes...a lot of hrs....to make any money building them would to make half doz or so at a time...even then would have streamline a number of steps.....even then???? Few more pics....made some spare parts.....and Danny's sled still in the jig.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

The toboggans will last a lifetime if looked after, keep em dry and oiled.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep they will....but you do have to take care of them.....a coat of Watco every couple years does wonders...and don't leave them out in the rain...keep them under cover when not in use....all the fastenings in these are silicon bronze, just for that reason.....


----------



## bikemike

I like the padding on the one. Makes my old butt want to go sledding


----------



## tbone75

Dang Robin that is a down right beauty !! Really like the contrasting colors you did , really sets it off ! ! Was only ever on one of them , seems it was bout 6' ? Been way to many years ago . LOL Do member we couldn't steer the thing fer chit ! LOL Just kids that didn't have a clue ! LOL
Hate to think what it would take to make any money just building them . The price you would have to get would likely scare some off . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks John!!.....I build 6-8 and 10 footers......6' is what you generally see for sale around stores......LL Bean sells that green canvas pad...it's the longest they sell....really for an 8 footer but I get by on a 10' with it.....these are very flexible ...strakes are 5/16" thick.....to steer you have to lean into and pull up and back hard on the rope on the side you want to go......bend the outside edge sharply so it cuts into the snow and you'll go in that direction....hopefully...!!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> So true Robin, I worked many other places that just used wooden board or plank steam box, pipe, ductwork or anything the steam wouldn`t melt quickly. A hot wet cloth wrapped around the cedar ribs works well for canoes, just keep pouring hot water on , let soak in and repeat often. No need for anything fancy, whatever can hold the steam in for a few minutes will work, more steam coming all the time. A portable box works just as good as a permanent dedicated one, we often threw something up right on the shore when doing emergency repairs at a slipway, no need for fancy.


So true!! Repaired more than a few smashed planks and ribs just using a makeshift steam box up the barn, and over a friends, "Greese" Curtis, working on his Friendship Sloop.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Well....this has been a week for the books.....and it's only Tues....finished my toboggan today......few pics...
> 
> View attachment 481560
> View attachment 481561
> View attachment 481562
> View attachment 481563


Very beautiful Robin!! You're the Best!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Few flakes here today......more tomorrow but not much they say........


----------



## bikemike

We need a couple good snow falls. This is mn and not enough snow


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bit of snow,bit of rain on the way, sposed to get here tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## tbone75

Snow and rain here too , more snow tomorrow I heard too . Can't complain much fer almost Feb . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow day!!


----------



## bikemike

Ok ok you all can stop teasing me about getting snow.


----------



## Cantdog

Nice morning here......gonna see if I can rally and finish that last toboggan today....feel like chit....damn kids and their colds....was very happy when the daughter grew up and didn't spend 7-8 hrs a day in the incubator with a few hundred other little human petri dishes........baaaaah!!!


----------



## tbone75

This place gets triple dosed of that crap ! So I try to stay away from all them kids , hand sanitizer everywhere I go ! I gotta be damn careful bout anything like that ! My daughters won't come around till they know they are safe if they had a cold . That sure sucks , but sure beats the hospital !


----------



## pioneerguy600

See a few around me that has or had some sort of flu or bad cold, gets bad when it gets down in the respiratory tract. Escaped it so far but winter is not over yet, far too many people cooped up inside for far too long during winter.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> See a few around me that has or had some sort of flu or bad cold, gets bad when it gets down in the respiratory tract. Escaped it so far but winter is not over yet, far too many people cooped up inside for far too long during winter.


Goes right for the weal spot , me its lungs after all the crap I have had and 30 or more years of smoking . Sure wish I coulda quit them damn things many many years ago ! Only been 2 years , but I would stihl like to have one ! Just know for a fact I can't never touch another one ! Just like Danny said , been many years ago he quit , but stihl wouldn't mind having one . Can't never cheat even once !! All it takes , right back at it again ! Just what I did the other times I quit for a good while , even 4 months once ! Damn DUMAS I was ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I watched a good many try to kick that nasty addiction, it is an addiction and as such is very difficult to get off that drug that the body craves so severely. Only a couple of people managed to kick the addiction and stay away for good. Many tried, often with good results for periods of time but they would just try one at a bar or dance etc and then be right back on them again. Tobacco companies spent large fortunes figuring out what to put in them things to keep people addicted to them.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I watched a good many try to kick that nasty addiction, it is an addiction and as such is very difficult to get off that drug that the body craves so severely. Only a couple of people managed to kick the addiction and stay away for good. Many tried, often with good results for periods of time but they would just try one at a bar or dance etc and then be right back on them again. Tobacco companies spent large fortunes figuring out what to put in them things to keep people addicted to them.


Philip Morris managed to grow it with stronger chit in it to get people more hooked on them . Out right lied till the paper work to prove it came out . They greased the right hands for many years to keep things going there way ! Finally starting to hurt them a little , but never put them out , way to much money stihl getting paid out to the right people . They should all be charged and put away for good for the crap they did ! Gov is making them pay , but only the gov gets the money , very very few got anything from that suit ! So its just the same as ever , money stihl going to the few in the government ! I better quit before I get myself real mad . LOL Such total BS all it is !


----------



## pioneerguy600

All tobacco companies did that same thing and they also added stuff to them during the time of manufacture. They all pay off whoever it takes to keep them in business, they have very deep pockets.


----------



## Cantdog

We gotts a little lot 3.5 acres out in what we call the Kingdom. Nice little lot but had some good sized poplars growing in amongst the white pines.......hate popples......the mills are buying now......logger friend with a skidder went in this afternoon cleaned them up...be hauled tomorrow...two loads... 18 cord....$25.00 a cord stumpage...win- win!!!! popples gone money in muh pockets.....also picked up 3 cord of maple firewood ....told Edward that if he hauled out by any maple and damaged the bark to cut them and yard them out for me......I'll clean up....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Easy firewood.


----------



## dancan

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## bikemike

dancan said:


> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


Any work done to ur mighty mouse. I have seen many other pick of what ur saw does for you. You sure can put it through its paces.
Nice touch on the robostihl


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> Any work done to ur mighty mouse. I have seen many other pick of what ur saw does for you. You sure can put it through its paces.
> Nice touch on the robostihl



..


----------



## dancan

bikemike said:


> Any work done to ur mighty mouse. I have seen many other pick of what ur saw does for you. You sure can put it through its paces.
> Nice touch on the robostihl





pioneerguy600 said:


> ..



Maybe ,,,,,, LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Page III Alert!!!!!........


----------



## Cantdog

Sorry Danny......I tried but couldn't wait for you to get down here any longer....sold it all for $25.00 a cord stumpage same as you'd get for ash or maple...I call it 'spensive popple.....waiting for the truck now........with muh hand out......


----------



## tbone75

Be easy to make fire wood out of it , just a waste of time . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Be easy to make fire wood out of it , just a waste of time . LOL



Yep my time ain't that valuable....but more valuable than that.......I was happy to get $25 a cord and hardest thing I did was take the pics!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice skidder, ugly wood. Popple grew to very nice size around here, no one ever wasted fuel cutting them down unless they were in the way of getting worthwhile wood out of the woods. We had them over 36" dia at the stump and 45 - 50 feet of clear stem but never cut one of them down. They rot off at ground level and fall over, just leave em there to make woodpecker fodder.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice skidder, ugly wood. Popple grew to very nice size around here, no one ever wasted fuel cutting them down unless they were in the way of getting worthwhile wood out of the woods. We had them over 36" dia at the stump and 45 - 50 feet of clear stem but never cut one of them down. They rot off at ground level and fall over, just leave em there to make woodpecker fodder.




Yep...Edward likes his Cats.....he has three of them and a feller/buncher......quite a dude Edward is ..... 61 years old...spent the first 50 drunk on his ear.....no steady woman..never had a car or paper work to drive one...or ever owned anything...dug enough clams to buy a little food and a lot of beer.....cut wood behind someone else's skidder in the winter......do day labor around construction sites...dig clams in the summer....year after year....we all figured he'd perish any time... He turned 50...quit drinking......has a nice wife...a nice remodeled farm house......all the afore mentioned equipment plus dozens of saws....a big diesel Dodge 4WD ton truck with a platform dump....2014 Cheby 3/4 ton 4wd...all paid for.......Edward has no payments out other than what he buys each month......he works as hard now as he drank back then....wide open.....he did this little job last Sunday afternoon....the one truckload out and fit for the truck and the other load still in the woods but down and winched together at the top of the rise ready to hit the landing as soon as the first load goes....

Yep ugly wood....but I was all over getting it gone for the same money as if it were maple,ash, or oak.....LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Started installing the new combustor in my Resolute Acclaim today.....feeling better but not well......went slow.....pretty straight forward but took more stuff apart than necessary so I can understand how it all works.....knowing what I now know the job should take a couple hrs....I have 3.5 hrs. in it now and not back together.....but the combustor is in....


----------



## Cantdog

Old combustor was really gone...fell to pieces before I could get pics.......here's the new one....


----------



## dancan

Nice stove .
Great score on them monies for the people !!!!

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## tbone75

Very wet morning out there , but stihl on the warm side at 53* . Think its pose to get colder as the day goes , then back to the 20s tonight . YAK !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Se nice to have the new guts in er Robin, make much better heat.


----------



## tbone75

Bet you get a lot more heat outta that baby now ! 

I aint never seen a stove like that , but I don't see very many . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

It is a wicked good stove...but very different from a regular type stove. Bought it new....I had to be retrained...actually read AND FOLLOW the 'structions....when this thing is running properly it heats very well and burns all the smoke......load it full in the morning and head out the door.....normal stove would be sending out a lot of smoke at that time...my Jotul cookstove does, filled at the same time with a lot less wood.....but not this guy...can just see heat vapors... no smoke what so ever...about 8 hr burn time...very steady heat the whole time...not cool at the first part of the burn...hot in the middle and cool on the back end.......just steady, even heat........but as you can see it requires some maintenance.....though I must say after taking the whole thing apart and getting a better insight as to how it all works I have realized better ways of operating it so as to avoid excess wear and tear on the combustor. Combustor is a very light refractory material....very delicate...designed to operate at over 2000 degrees 'Merican....did some figgering.....got just a bit over 50 cord of Jonsereds cut wood through that combustor in the last nine years...


----------



## Cantdog

Finished up the stove today......combustor all installed......new grittle gasket on top.....new firebrick fireback.....to warm to fire it today.....perhaps tomorrow...


----------



## tbone75

Don't worry , the cold is coming back ! LOL


----------



## Icehouse

Cold here to stay for awhile, really going through that woodshed full of wood, seeing wood I haven't seen for about three years. Can't believe a guy even recognizes a particular tree from that long ago.


----------



## bikemike

Makes more room for more wood. Good reason to run a saw


----------



## Icehouse

bikemike said:


> Makes more room for more wood. Good reason to run a saw


Absawlutely


----------



## cheeves

dancan said:


> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


Have a pulphook just like yours. Got it at Bailey's. Makes unloading a lot easier.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Very wet morning out there , but stihl on the warm side at 53* . Think its pose to get colder as the day goes , then back to the 20s tonight . YAK !


Hey T!! How yah been?
Rain here tonight then snow starting around 4:00 AM, and then 1-3"s an hour a good part of the day with high winds. Winters coming back.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Bet you get a lot more heat outta that baby now !
> 
> I aint never seen a stove like that , but I don't see very many . LOL


Weird ain't it? LOL


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Started installing the new combustor in my Resolute Acclaim today.....feeling better but not well......went slow.....pretty straight forward but took more stuff apart than necessary so I can understand how it all works.....knowing what I now know the job should take a couple hrs....I have 3.5 hrs. in it now and not back together.....but the combustor is in....
> 
> View attachment 483241
> View attachment 483242
> View attachment 483243
> View attachment 483245
> View attachment 483246


Boy you ran some wood thru that Baby Robin!!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yep...Edward likes his Cats.....he has three of them and a feller/buncher......quite a dude Edward is ..... 61 years old...spent the first 50 drunk on his ear.....no steady woman..never had a car or paper work to drive one...or ever owned anything...dug enough clams to buy a little food and a lot of beer.....cut wood behind someone else's skidder in the winter......do day labor around construction sites...dig clams in the summer....year after year....we all figured he'd perish any time... He turned 50...quit drinking......has a nice wife...a nice remodeled farm house......all the afore mentioned equipment plus dozens of saws....a big diesel Dodge 4WD ton truck with a platform dump....2014 Cheby 3/4 ton 4wd...all paid for.......Edward has no payments out other than what he buys each month......he works as hard now as he drank back then....wide open.....he did this little job last Sunday afternoon....the one truckload out and fit for the truck and the other load still in the woods but down and winched together at the top of the rise ready to hit the landing as soon as the first load goes....
> 
> Yep ugly wood....but I was all over getting it gone for the same money as if it were maple,ash, or oak.....LOL!!!


Ask T.....out in Ohio they use Poplar for house siding! Had an old Ford wood truck with a small V-8 in it that had a Poplar bed in it. Older it is harder it gets.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Sorry Danny......I tried but couldn't wait for you to get down here any longer....sold it all for $25.00 a cord stumpage same as you'd get for ash or maple...I call it 'spensive popple.....waiting for the truck now........with muh hand out......
> 
> 
> View attachment 483152
> View attachment 483153
> View attachment 483154
> View attachment 483155


Nice pictures!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Bobby, good to see you are still with us. Very mild here for this time of year, water running everywhere and snow receding rapidly.


----------



## Icehouse

Springtime in the Maritimes


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Ask T.....out in Ohio they use Poplar for house siding! Had an old Ford wood truck with a small V-8 in it that had a Poplar bed in it. Older it is harder it gets.


They sure do round here ! That stuff gets bout 2 yrs old , can't drive a nail into it ! Gotta build with it green unless ya wanna drill every hole ! LOL Air nailers may do OK with it ? I never had anything like that when I sure coulda used one ! LOL
I even went through 2 yrs of trade school for carpentry , 6 months building houses is all that lasted . Oilfield pad double the wages ! LOL In the long run , shoulda stuck to building houses ! LOL


----------



## cheeves

Icehouse said:


> Cold here to stay for awhile, really going through that woodshed full of wood, seeing wood I haven't seen for about three years. Can't believe a guy even recognizes a particular tree from that long ago.


LOL.....Just yesterday digging in my biggest pile yesterday getting wood for this storm recognized pieces of wood I split 2 years ago!! Couldn't believe it either!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Bobby, good to see you are still with us. Very mild here for this time of year, water running everywhere and snow receding rapidly.


Just saw the radar on your neck of the woods. Looks like you're getting about 2"s an hour right now. But we're about over here with nearly 10"s. I think when it's over we'll get a ft. Usually do with these NorEaster's that come up the coast.


----------



## sunfish

Cantdog said:


> Started installing the new combustor in my Resolute Acclaim today.....feeling better but not well......went slow.....pretty straight forward but took more stuff apart than necessary so I can understand how it all works.....knowing what I now know the job should take a couple hrs....I have 3.5 hrs. in it now and not back together.....but the combustor is in....
> 
> View attachment 483241
> View attachment 483242
> View attachment 483243
> View attachment 483245
> View attachment 483246


We had one of those for close to 10 years. Worked great until it needed rebuilding. Too much maintenance for me.


----------



## bikemike

cheeves said:


> Just saw the radar on your neck of the woods. Looks like you're getting about 2"s an hour right now. But we're about over here with nearly 10"s. I think when it's over we'll get a ft. Usually do with these NorEaster's that come up the coast.


You can send some my way


----------



## Cantdog

sunfish said:


> We had one of those for close to 10 years. Worked great until it needed rebuilding. Too much maintenance for me.




This is nine seasons on this one...and yep I can see that...but $143.00 figgered into 9 years not that much considering 0% chance of a chimney fire with never running a brush down the chimney in all that time.....the way I heat that's a good thing..


----------



## sunfish

Cantdog said:


> This is nine seasons on this one...and yep I can see that...but $143.00 figgered into 9 years not that much considering 0% chance of a chimney fire with never running a brush down the chimney in all that time.....the way I heat that's a good thing..


It's a good stove! Heated very well, long burn times, looks great. I just had little more trouble than I though was necessary. Had to replace the grates in the bottom at around 6 years. The gasket in the internal damper was a problem with ours and the soft & hard refractory was very fragile. We're running a cast iron Jotul now with no refractory in it at all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

So far we only got rain, just turned to freezing rain, may get an inch or so of that stuff overnight.


----------



## dancan

Not even an inch .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Can see the bare ground almost everywhere, the ice pellets hardly sprinkled the ground here, the paved roads were covered last night around 10 pm.


----------



## dancan

Pffft , page 2 .


----------



## dancan

Slackerzz !


----------



## tbone75

You sure got crappy wood to burn . Pine bout all ya got ! I like my hickory,oak, white, red,pin ,cherry,elm,ash ,maple and some beach is good , some of it aint . LOL Got lots of walnut here too , taint worth a chit fer fire wood . We got lots of that poopler we don't burn unless its in a brush pile . LOL Crab apple aint bad either , just don't get very big . Hedge apple / osage orange is real good stuff to burn , hard on chains and splitters ! And the cutters too ! LOL Any pine goes on the brush pile with the poopler ! LOL There is one worse than poopler round here too , cotton wood/sycamore . That chit taint good fer anything ! Can be if yer looking for a swamp or just water . LOL Big azz ***** willows is good if ya want a swamp or lots of water ? LOL Takes 4-5 yrs to dry out , then ya taint got nutin left . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Hoss says "Hey"......


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You sure got crappy wood to burn . Pine bout all ya got ! I like my hickory,oak, white, red,pin ,cherry,elm,ash ,maple and some beach is good , some of it aint . LOL Got lots of walnut here too , taint worth a chit fer fire wood . We got lots of that poopler we don't burn unless its in a brush pile . LOL Crab apple aint bad either , just don't get very big . Hedge apple / osage orange is real good stuff to burn , hard on chains and splitters ! And the cutters too ! LOL Any pine goes on the brush pile with the poopler ! LOL There is one worse than poopler round here too , cotton wood/sycamore . That chit taint good fer anything ! Can be if yer looking for a swamp or just water . LOL Big azz ***** willows is good if ya want a swamp or lots of water ? LOL Takes 4-5 yrs to dry out , then ya taint got nutin left . LOL




We don`t burn pine per say, makes good kindling. We mostly burn maple and some birch. I did burn some fire killed black spruce for early season burning before it turned cold, was much better for me as it did not burn as hot as good dry hardwood and I did not have to have windows open to dump heat.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hoss says "Hey"......
> 
> 
> View attachment 484162


Not a bad lookin hoss fer a hoss . LOL I like them just fine like this , me over here , them way ovah there . LOL Just a little bs there , I like them just fine , just don't care to ever ride one again .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We don`t burn pine per say, makes good kindling. We mostly burn maple and some birch. I did burn some fire killed black spruce for early season burning before it turned cold, was much better for me as it did not burn as hot as good dry hardwood and I did not have to have windows open to dump heat.


Be just fine fer a little heat like that . Sure would hate to try and keep warm all winter with it ! Have to filler up every 30 mins. or less ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Be just fine fer a little heat like that . Sure would hate to try and keep warm all winter with it ! Have to filler up every 30 mins. or less ! LOL


In my airtight ,only needed to load it 3 times a day with that dead spruce, will hold fire for 8 hrs and still have coals after 12. I keep pieces that have to be shoehorned through the door, call them night sticks but use them any time I am away. Burn the smaller stuff when I am at home.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Not a bad lookin hoss fer a hoss . LOL I like them just fine like this , me over here , them way ovah there . LOL Just a little bs there , I like them just fine , just don't care to ever ride one again .



He's a G'Boy John......he was quite interested yesterday morning ....when I showed up early in the morning I rammed the Jeep through the plowed up snow banks and drove down to the fence...little over a foot of snow on the level.....plowed up snow bank 4' high......turned around and drove in and out 2-3 times breaking a trail for later when I showed up with a truck load of hay and straw.....backed that right down and unloaded it....he knows things are good when he sees his hay pile increase by 24 bales!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Horses in general don`t miss a thing, they are very alert to what is happening around them, anything that is off time is of even greater interest. Food delivery can get them really stirred up and go into wild fits of exuberance, fun fer us humans to watch at times.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Horses in general don`t miss a thing, they are very alert to what is happening around them, anything that is off time is of even greater interest. Food delivery can get them really stirred up and go into wild fits of exuberance, fun fer us humans to watch at times.





Yeah I took the camera up yesterday morning hoping to get a pic of him running through the fresh snow like he likes to do......but of course not....silly me, he was to interested in what I was up to.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I always loved to stop and watch the horses cavort about, especially when I/we just let them out of the barn. Belly full of hay,oats n molasses they had energy to spare, lots of snorting and farting....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I always loved to stop and watch the horses cavort about, especially when I/we just let them out of the barn. Belly full of hay,oats n molasses they had energy to spare, lots of snorting and farting....LOL




LOL...THAT sounds like Hoss!!!!


----------



## Icehouse

Our Engelmann Spruce if cut green, split, and stacked makes real good wood. If dead standing not so much, burns like tissue paper.


----------



## Cantdog

Hoss's place and view.....in part...he has a couple acres right here and a 25 acre pasture out back....but he doesn't go out there this time of year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

One lucky hoss!


----------



## dancan

Sasquatch setting chokers .












Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Icehouse

What is the thing on the right?


----------



## Icehouse

Wish I had someone to set my chokers


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> What is the thing on the right?



That`s Dan`s 241 hybrid.
Can you pick out your saw?


----------



## Icehouse

Second from left?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Second from left?



Bingo! I got its first startup and first couple of runs today.


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bingo! I got its first startup and first couple of runs today.


Is it a keeper?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I believe it is! Still a couple more small things I want to do on it and get another couple of heat cycles through it, then it will be going home.


----------



## dancan

Icehouse said:


> Is it a keeper?


Lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## dancan

They're slow , I'll keep it for you. , no charge ☺

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Icehouse

dancan said:


> They're slow , I'll keep it for you. , no charge ☺
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


Thanks Dan I knew I had some friends in Canuckastan


----------



## dancan

Walmart has a special on Poulan and Huskeez !!!

Back to reality , page 2 bump .






Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Walmart has a special on Poulan and Huskeez !!!
> 
> Back to reality , page 2 bump .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



But you will never see a Pullon or Husquee on Mighty Mouse Logging grounds/sites.!


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> But you will never see a Pullon or Husquee on Mighty Mouse Logging grounds/sites.!


Not even a "Wild Thing"


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Not even a "Wild Thing"



No Sir,..nothing but Orange n White, if they are not, then they aint right!!


----------



## Cantdog

About to start snow relocation for the day.......tractor warming up......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow relocating done by 5 am this morning but still more falling all morning meaning more relocation later today when it stops for this storm. Looks like more coming in a couple days time.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Snow relocating done by 5 am this morning but still more falling all morning meaning more relocation later today when it stops for this storm. Looks like more coming in a couple days time.




Yep.......I detect a pattern emerging....


----------



## tbone75

Crappy and cold here , snow fer the next few days . Low of 12* tomorrow night , 10* the next , 8* the next , then down to 1* !! 21* for tonight , 24 for the high . YAK !! Come on summer !!!


----------



## Icehouse

tbone75 said:


> Crappy and cold here , snow fer the next few days . Low of 12* tomorrow night , 10* the next , 8* the next , then down to 1* !! 21* for tonight , 24 for the high . YAK !! Come on summer !!!


Well maybe at least a long sunny spring John


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow stopped, more relocation, good for now. More in the forecast, hope not too much.


----------



## dancan

Icehouse said:


> Not even a "Wild Thing"



No WT's 
Might see a Sachs Dolmar , Pioneer , Partner or a Johnsereds but no WT's ever LOL


----------



## dancan

Ever .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Evah!!


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> Evah!!


Does that mean no way no how no chance


----------



## tbone75

Sure are picky aint they ! Spoiled bunch ! LOL


----------



## nenicu

What's the story with the hybrid 241? Why it says Ryobi on the back? Thanks.


----------



## Cantdog

Upper driveway snow relocation complete......


----------



## Cantdog

Lower driveway snow relocation complete.....


----------



## Cantdog

Pretty darn good......almost mid Feb and stihl gotts 4 full cord of Jonsereds cut wood...plus nearly another half cord in the cellar....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nice pictures Robin. The CJ7 reminds me of the CJ5 we had. Fun little weekend scoot.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nice pictures Robin. The CJ7 reminds me of the CJ5 we had. Fun little weekend scoot.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Now it double posts.... took me 45 minutes to get that up there too.. why this site and I don't get along. Maybe I'm on discourage?


----------



## dancan

nenicu said:


> What's the story with the hybrid 241? Why it says Ryobi on the back? Thanks.



Special Edition prototype , for professional use only ...


----------



## Cantdog

Guess I'll have another...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Special Edition prototype , for professional use only ...




LOL, You tease!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Special Edition prototype , for professional use only ...


You musta been jumping that farmers fence again , strong smell of bull chit in here . LOL


----------



## tbone75

Robin that is a super nice place ya have there ! I like that ol Jeep too , had a couple of them long ago . LOL Both had rag tops , not good in winter ! Had to wear my carhart coveralls going anywhere in that dang thing ! LOL And stihl froze muh azz off ! LOL
One thing bout Jeeps , I never had one stuck ! I went through chit no one else would even try in the oil patch ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well this is the site we fight over saws isn`t it?...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well this is the site we fight over saws isn`t it?...LOL




That it is......but sometimes it gets quieter than a truck load of broke Stihls...the mind starts to wander.....


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!

10° and snowing.........gots 8" or so far

Need to relocate snow but tractor ain't wanting to start

Adam


----------



## Icehouse

Cantdog said:


> That it is......but sometimes it gets quieter than a truck load of broke Stihls...the mind starts to wander.....


Mine went wandering one day and I haven't seen the whole thing for a long time, just parts come floating by, then leave again.


----------



## tbone75

To dam cold fer Slugs outside ! Staying in fer a few days ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Temp is nice here right now...25 'Merican......but......Sun has a high temp forecast of +6 'Merican......and below zero both Sat and Sun nights......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Mine went wandering one day and I haven't seen the whole thing for a long time, just parts come floating by, then leave again.



You will have one Stihl heading your way this coming week, a bit lighter than when it came this way....LOL


----------



## Icehouse

Lighter is good, will I'm sure be a fun time getting to know it again. Thanks for your work and expertise. Now I'll really feel like one of the "gang" and will know first hand the true experience. Thanks a million until you're better paid.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Lighter is good, will I'm sure be a fun time getting to know it again. Thanks for your work and expertise. Now I'll really feel like one of the "gang" and will know first hand the true experience. Thanks a million until you're better paid.



You`re welcome, hope it has a long life with you. I will let you put a sticker on it....LOL


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> You`re welcome, hope it has a long life with you. I will let you put a sticker on it....LOL


Stickers are always good


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hear that stickers increase the cut speed by 40% but I have never had a sticker on my saws to prove that assumption....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Icehouse said:


> Lighter is good, will I'm sure be a fun time getting to know it again. Thanks for your work and expertise. Now I'll really feel like one of the "gang" and will know first hand the true experience. Thanks a million until you're better paid.



You'll really like that Mighty Mouse.......I've run one of Jerry's OH-26's.....he knows how to get quite a bit more zip over a sock one!!! Have to give credit where credit's due.......even if it is a creamsickle.........quick little saw....


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Mighty Mouses have taken right over my cutting needs, hardly tote another saw around any more, The 036 -362 sees only a bit of action now that the wood we are cutting is usually smaller than 12" dia, just no need for a 60 cc saw or bigger.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Carbs, why do I work on them? Meh!! Well this one fought but I didn`t give up and finally beat it!


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> Carbs, why do I work on them? Meh!! Well this one fought but I didn`t give up and finally beat it!


I gave up on carbs, with 2 right thumbs and 1 left thumb and 8 fat uncoordinated fingers could never get that damn spring, (where did that damn spring go), to go where it belonged. Just bought after market carbs and saved on the cost of blood pressure pills.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> I gave up on carbs, with 2 right thumbs and 1 left thumb and 8 fat uncoordinated fingers could never get that damn spring, (where did that damn spring go), to go where it belonged. Just bought after market carbs and saved on the cost of blood pressure pills.




I know, but I have been working with them since around 1962, have done many hundred chainsaw carbs, many ,many outboard motor carbs, automobile carbs and carbs on just about any gasoline burning engines. I don`t let them beat me, too stubborn I guess! Have never lost a spring either...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I lost that little spring once.......then stepped on it looking for it...fortunately it was an HS and I have a box full of those...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I lost that little spring once.......then stepped on it looking for it...fortunately it was an HS and I have a box full of those...



Only so much can be done to make the springs easier to place and keep them in place when assembling the metering lever, a small dab of vaseline is all I use to stick the spring to its base, the rest is hit or miss and I rarely miss when placing the lever and axle in its place. I have rather large hands and fingers, should be darn near impossible for me to work with such small parts. Spare parts are often a god save in this repair business.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only so much can be done to make the springs easier to place and keep them in place when assembling the metering lever, a small dab of vaseline is all I use to stick the spring to its base, the rest is hit or miss and I rarely miss when placing the lever and axle in its place. I have rather large hands and fingers, should be darn near impossible for me to work with such small parts. Spare parts are often a god save in this repair business.




Yep that's what I do too...but usually white lithium grease in a tube as the tip can be cut at just the right dia to fit the hole...just a tiny dab....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep that's what I do too...but usually white lithium grease in a tube as the tip can be cut at just the right dia to fit the hole...just a tiny dab....



Tooth pick.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tooth pick.


Yep that will work too....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tiny carb parts require tiny or fine tools to work with, see many guys trying to work carbs with automotive tools...LOL


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> To dam cold fer Slugs outside ! Staying in fer a few days ! LOL


This slug too!! WC -6 right now. -28 tonight!
Brought in the locust, white and red oak for this nasty stuff!! 
Tempwoods running at a steady 650*!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know, but I have been working with them since around 1962, have done many hundred chainsaw carbs, many ,many outboard motor carbs, automobile carbs and carbs on just about any gasoline burning engines. I don`t let them beat me, too stubborn I guess! Have never lost a spring either...LOL


You Da Man!!!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> You Da Man!!!


We all know he knows then Stihls ! LOL I got a real nice one he fixed all up for me !! Sure sucks I can't get out to run it any more . I could make a couple cuts , but that be bout it . Been a good while since I had it fired up .


----------



## bikemike

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> We all know he knows then Stihls ! LOL I got a real nice one he fixed all up for me !! Sure sucks I can't get out to run it any more . I could make a couple cuts , but that be bout it . Been a good while since I had it fired up .


 It`s so sad that you cannot run that Stihl of yours John, but for your own health sake you best leave it be, it could put a serious beating on ya that wouldn`t do you any good. I can build you a Mighty Mouse that has good cut speed but you already have plenty of good running small 50 cc sized saws.


----------



## dancan

Them Mighty Mouse's are the cat's meow ☺☺

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## stihl023/5

Hooray, going to be 20* today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cold on the fingers running a saw today, even yesterday I only cut up a couple wheel barrow loads of overlong firewood sticks and that cold sure got to my fingertips. Should of had gloves on but I thought it would only take a few mins so why bother....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cold on the fingers running a saw today, even yesterday I only cut up a couple wheel barrow loads of overlong firewood sticks and that cold sure got to my fingertips. Should of had gloves on but I thought it would only take a few mins so why bother....LOL



Fortunately I don't have a need....high projected temp of +4 'Merican.....8-10 below tonight....put more Jonsereds cut wood in the stoves!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Fortunately I don't have a need....high projected temp of +4 'Merican.....8-10 below tonight....put more Jonsereds cut wood in the stoves!!!



LOL, I was just testing out a new build and had an assortment of sticks piling up that were sorta in my way, just an inch or two too long for the airtight firebox so I started the saw for its first run and thought might as well cut something with it, no gloves on cause it was only intended as a start up, not even a tune up....LOL


----------



## dancan

Stihl cut wood in the furnace keeping the house toasty warm page 2 bump .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Brrrrr, more wood turned to ashes, 80+ on this side of the wall.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep...80 is good this time of year.........


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL, I was just testing out a new build and had an assortment of sticks piling up that were sorta in my way, just an inch or two too long for the airtight firebox so I started the saw for its first run and thought might as well cut something with it, no gloves on cause it was only intended as a start up, not even a tune up....LOL



Should have tried that 440 arctic.....  don't think it would have helped the fingers to much in this cold. Doesn't take long outside to start freezing up. Was in the shed last night for about a half hour and was bloody near froze. If your not 'working' you'd freeze up pretty quick.


----------



## dancan

The temps are starting to go up , soon be at saw running temps


----------



## Welder56

Suppose to be 6 and rain tomorrow I guess Dan. Probably warm up as the day progresses too


----------



## pioneerguy600

My fav 026 Mighty Mouse is an Artic, it had been absconded a couple years ago but I just got it back, broken of course but easily fixed. From now on it is not leaving, I like the hand warmers...LOL


----------



## dancan

Temps are up , I guess I'll head to the woods


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> My fav 026 Mighty Mouse is an Artic, it had been absconded a couple years ago but I just got it back, broken of course but easily fixed. From now on it is not leaving, I like the hand warmers...LOL




Too be honest I've never heard or seen a 026 arctic. Must be rare. Can't go wrong with hand warmers this time of year for sure bud


----------



## Welder56

Go for a coffee this evening Jerry? Dan if you have time you should come too


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Too be honest I've never heard or seen a 026 arctic. Must be rare. Can't go wrong with hand warmers this time of year for sure bud



Might be rare, only Arctic 026 I have seen also, best buy ever, got it for $5. many years ago now, just needed an air filter. A good buddy picked it up for me at a swap meet/flea market, its been a great saw!


----------



## dancan

And I've got a Mighty Mouse Arctic as well 
Sun's up , rabbit tracks everywhere .


----------



## Welder56

Beauty picture. Wish I was in the woods right now


----------



## dancan

45% gain in production , it's all in the power of the sticker , even the Arctic was getting too hot to hold , had to turn the "Power" button off LOL


----------



## Icehouse

Always have been a fan of "stickers" think the 45% is about right


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bottom of page 1 save, yesterday was nice for woods work, a lil slippery in the deep snow but once a trail was broken it was good skidding. Precip in the forecast for today.


----------



## Cantdog

Gawd......half way down page II.......snow going away.......47 'Merican.....wind speed....30-55 mph.......pretty near blow the dogs clear off the ground


----------



## pioneerguy600

The day turned out better than forecasted, sun was out by 10am and snow rapidly melting away, sun stayed out til sunset and much snow turning to water, wind picking up so something coming, hope its all rain!


----------



## Welder56

Feel like it's gonna rain for sure. 

Put a new heart in the old girl thanks to this fella


----------



## dancan

Heavy rain and wind Stihl's are the better saw page 2 morning bump .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where did all the snow go??


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Heavy rain and wind Stihl's are the better saw page 2 morning bump .


Well...better than nuthin' I guess.....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where did all the snow go??



You didn't see it? Thought I sent it east...mine's gone too.....snow thieves maybe.....


----------



## dancan

The snow sure took a schitt kicking today , all but disappeared, might be a good saw runnin weekend


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, just took it, gone, no sign of it! Big job, there was a fair bit o it, went so quietly!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Clear and colder, guess winter came back minus the snow. Non snow day today.


----------



## sefh3

Jerry it's been a non snow winter for us. Not just today but for most of the winter. Only dropped a plow once.


----------



## Cantdog

This has been a good winter so far...way better than last year!!! I have tractored my driveway at home several times so the bride don't complain but have not plowed the shop yet either.....I run two four wheel drive vehicles...juz pounda through...been a non issue so far....


----------



## pioneerguy600

sefh3 said:


> Jerry it's been a non snow winter for us. Not just today but for most of the winter. Only dropped a plow once.



I have used my snowblower 3 times, three storms dumped enough each time to warrant relocating of the white stuff. Almost all of that white stuff is now gone again, rain and mild temps took it rapidly. I just wish the ground would stay frozen, makes things firmer and cleaner.


----------



## Icehouse

From the olden days in North Idaho cedar harvest

​


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like a pair of BDN`s at 300 cc each, one running in reverse.


----------



## Icehouse

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like a pair of BDN`s at 300 cc each, one running in reverse.


I sure never had seen or even heard of a thing like that


----------



## PB

Evening ladies....


----------



## pioneerguy600

PB said:


> Evening ladies....



Been a long stretch!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sposed to warm up a few degrees and drop some precip on us.


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Evening ladies....


Hey PB!! How ya doing??? How's the new digs?? Missed you last night...was up to Milford to the inlaws......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some days its not worth it to work on saws!!...LOL


----------



## Welder56

Lol I agree. I was nicer out this morning then it is now. Colder and you can tell it's gonna rain. Cold rain at that


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was outside working for a few hours this afternoon, went from above freezing to feeling very sharp cold, must be the moisture in the air.


----------



## dancan

Colder and sunny last weekend was nicer than warmer and overcast today .







A log jambed where it shouldn't be , Mighty Mouse to the rescue !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Colder and sunny last weekend was nicer than warmer and overcast today .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A log jambed where it shouldn't be , Mighty Mouse to the rescue !!!



Jumped a log eh?


----------



## dancan

The crotch in the top of the white birch that we didn't get last weekend lol 
Not much left in that block now .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## roncoinc

HHmm,,,,,,..............


----------



## pioneerguy600

I bet all that rain and these warm temps has drawn the frost out of the ground, be a mud bath on exposed soil/dirt.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep very little frost here...just roadways and such that have been kept clear.....none in the woods....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Same here, gravel roads are becoming deeply rutted trails.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Feel like it's gonna rain for sure.
> 
> Put a new heart in the old girl thanks to this fella
> 
> View attachment 486567



Hey Colin, have you tried running that carb yet?


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Colin, have you tried running that carb yet?




Haven't yet. Planned on giving er a run this afternoon when Hannah goes for a nap.


----------



## Welder56

I had to do a little work to the 034 as the kill switch didn't work. So fixed that last night


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning guys.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Colin, have you tried running that carb yet?



Just ran the 034. Runs awesome. You had it pretty well set up perfectly. Once warmed up I turned the idle down a smidge. But other than that 4 stroked awesome out of the cut and hogged the wood like no other


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Just ran the 034. Runs awesome. You had it pretty well set up perfectly. Once warmed up I turned the idle down a smidge. But other than that 4 stroked awesome out of the cut and hogged the wood like no other



That`s great, hoped it would pick up after the resurfacing and needle valve seat work.


----------



## Welder56

Ya it worked really well. Muffler mod and squish tightening Makes a difference for sure. Had some balls.

Might tune a smidge more fat. My less trained ears makes it harder. So I like it a little fater. But turned up so well


----------



## Welder56

For a first startup with that carb it was deadly!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just got finished up on three more carb builds, one saw was battling me for most of yesterday, the other two were very simple. Had one carb that would exhibit the same symptoms that Al`s saw is doing to him so it took some messing around to overcome it, difficult when a engine will both run lean at times and run rich at others, this one was very touchy.


----------



## Welder56

Good to hear you persevered. Always a good feeling when one of Em fight ya and you get it working like it should. I'm hoping my 056 build will be no issues but expecting abit of a fight


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like a challenge, this was a first and took some thinking to overcome. Glad at times I have 57 years experience on chainsaws to draw upon.


----------



## Welder56

Ya that many years would come in handy for sure Jerry!!! LOL

I ran the 034S again. Seemed too work just as good running. Still having an issue shutting off. Also think I used the wrong hole for that uni mount bar. Bar wasn't getting oil. And oil was everywhere else LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

To turn off the kill wire needs to make ground. Spring steel contacts the round barrel on the other wire held in the master control switch, when the two make contact the saw should die. I don`t think I ever ran that bar, it came on a saw I bought for parts I think. If it won`t work I have some Stihl labeled bars with less paint on them. I figure I can tell you what is up with the 024/026 Al is building you, I read the whole thread from start to where it is now. I have seen this issue before.


----------



## Welder56

I think that bar does work. I checked and there's no way it wouldn't get oil.

Gonna investigate tonight. Ill see what's going on. 
Oils pumping out but where's it coming from? 

I checked the wiring on the switch and it seems good to me. Probably at the coil end.


----------



## dancan

Shazzam !!!







Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> I think that bar does work. I checked and there's no way it wouldn't get oil.
> 
> Gonna investigate tonight. Ill see what's going on.
> Oils pumping out but where's it coming from?
> 
> I checked the wiring on the switch and it seems good to me. Probably at the coil end.



That spring steel contact needs a good ground wire from it to the engine case, if that checks out good then it could be the wire from the coil.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Same here, gravel roads are becoming deeply rutted trails.




Yesterday I went up to take care of Hoss.........somehow, a couple weeks ago he got wound up in a separator fence between the pastures and pulled the fiberglass fence post out of the ground. It was the end of the fence row with a wire gate to the other side.......well it was bare ground and fence wire to limit where the tiny hole in the frozen ground should be found.....try as I might I couldn't locate it......so I coiled the whole mess up back the next fence post and left it. Yesterday, the 21st of Feb I uncoiled the wire and post and pushed it easily down into the top soil about a foot......frost is on the run fir sher....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yesterday I went up to take care of Hoss.........somehow, a couple weeks ago he got wound up in a separator fence between the pastures and pulled the fiberglass fence post out of the ground. It was the end of the fence row with a wire gate to the other side.......well it was bare ground and fence wire to limit where the tiny hole in the frozen ground should be found.....try as I might I couldn't locate it......so I coiled the whole mess up back the next fence post and left it. Yesterday, the 21st of Feb I uncoiled the wire and post and pushed it easily down into the top soil about a foot......frost is on the run fir sher....



Yep, frosty is melting or is gone altogether here, can only find a bit in heavily shaded areas. The ice on the lakes is thin and it will go quickly if this mild weather stays for a few more days, large open patches are forming on the larger lakes already.


----------



## Cantdog

Maybe an early spring.......the bride and I are plotting a trip up your way the first week or so in May......was going to the tulip festival in Truro that we (she) enjoyed so much before...but....seems they had trouble with mother nature not allowing the tulips to bloom on the scheduled date so they quit doing that a couple years ago..lol!! Anyway we will probably be staying in Halifax or close by for a few days......we'd should get together for dinner and beverages or something...??? I'm probably not going to bring any red saws...I don't think.....maybe.....but I will bring some tall green cans.....I know Dan will be pizzed if I don't!!! Think on it.......feel free to make suggestions.....unless it's "Stay home Yankee"....LOL!!


----------



## Welder56

Enjoy the visit!!! The way the weather had been the last few days the tulips would be blooming by May. Should be some nice weather anyways that time of year


----------



## Cantdog

Welder56 said:


> Enjoy the visit!!! The way the weather had been the last few days the tulips would be blooming by May. Should be some nice weather anyways that time of year



Thanks!! I think you are right this year......last year... not so much...LOL!!! Anyway Truro quit doing that...stay tuned maybe we can all GTG for a snack r sumthin....had a great time with Jerry and Dan last spring...more the merriah......


----------



## dancan

We'll nevah say "Stay home Yankee", we're broke and need your monies LOL
Sure sounds like an International GTG if you ask me .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will likely be around during the week days, may be at the camp on weekends if the lake is open, looks like the lakes may open early this year. Can always make an exception though if all the stars align...LOL


----------



## Welder56

Cantdog said:


> Thanks!! I think you are right this year......last year... not so much...LOL!!! Anyway Truro quit doing that...stay tuned maybe we can all GTG for a snack r sumthin....had a great time with Jerry and Dan last spring...more the merriah......




Sweet! Sounds like a good time. Keep me in the loop when ya GTG. By snack you mean out of a glass bottle right???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Sweet! Sounds like a good time. Keep me in the loop when ya GTG. By snack you mean out of a glass bottle right???



Some solid, some liquid...LOL


----------



## Welder56

Can't go wrong. 

Beer and chicken wings.... ymmmm


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a super day today, nice sun and just a little breeze, stayed around -5 right through til I headed home.


----------



## Welder56

I enjoy this kinda weather. Great for working!! 

I'm still at work


----------



## Cantdog

Yep was nice here today too.....but it's ovah....done...kaput.....snow late tonight....rain, freezing rain and sleet tomorrow......then rain all day Thurs into Fri.....

Had a weak moment tonight.....saw headed this way.......I have many minty parts for the right saw....this may be it....or not....more parts at the very least....LOL!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252297634743?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## pioneerguy600

Doesn`t look too bad, is it one piece ignition?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Doesn`t look too bad, is it one piece ignition?


It should be, being a Champ....but not a clear pic of the front top cover screw.....if the cover screw is aft of upper left hand recoil screw it's one piece....if it's forward of the recoil screw it's two piece....different top cover and case half on the two saws. It has the Champ recoil cover and the late model brake set up......so it should be....but that stuff can be changed out......won't really know for sure until it gets here.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Never handled enough of them to know how to tell, I got one buried somewhere I must give away.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never handled enough of them to know how to tell, I got one buried somewhere I must give away.



That screw location is the only way I know of to tell externally when the saw is all assembled, besides the date code on the tag....on that saw you could see that there was a tag but not read any of it....the brake and recoil could be off a late saw installed on an early case...but I hope not...


----------



## pioneerguy600

It does look good so hope for the best, you got it for a good price.


----------



## Welder56

Rainy, windy ol evening tonight. 

If only parts were teleported to your house. The waiting game is agonizing


----------



## Cantdog

Yep....raining hard here.....at least you don't have to shovel rain.....


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hand-tool/new-glasgow-ns/chainsaw/1142669566


----------



## cheeves

Hi Gang!!! Winter down here been OK so far!! Few weeks should have it made!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hand-tool/new-glasgow-ns/chainsaw/1142669566



Sweet but not worth the postage....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Hi Gang!!! Winter down here been OK so far!! Few weeks should have it made!!



Sounds good Bobby, hope it stays mild for you for the remainder, spring is coming.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Yep was nice here today too.....but it's ovah....done...kaput.....snow late tonight....rain, freezing rain and sleet tomorrow......then rain all day Thurs into Fri.....
> 
> Had a weak moment tonight.....saw headed this way.......I have many minty parts for the right saw....this may be it....or not....more parts at the very least....LOL!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252297634743?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Ran one of those a few weeks ago...



It wasnt exactly stock though....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have one of them also, very quick saw but not my favorite by a long shot. Was a fun build and I learned a few things along the way.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sweet but not worth the postage....LOL



Now if a fella was right up there.......gotta wonder.....how you get a blown up 630 to qualify as "Good Condition"...??


----------



## Cantdog

Rain, wind, thundah 'n lightenin'.....more wind...rain......making up to be a nice day.....so far.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Now if a fella was right up there.......gotta wonder.....how you get a blown up 630 to qualify as "Good Condition"...??


 Everything cept the P&C would be my guess, some gloss over that to conjure up a beautiful picture that will bring a sale fer high bucks....LOL


----------



## Icehouse

Pg. 2 retrieval, waiting for the mail man, good day all


----------



## pioneerguy600

Raining cats n dogs here, very gusty winds with it, Robin didn`t hold it up long enough.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Raining cats n dogs here, very gusty winds with it, Robin didn`t hold it up long enough.


I did........all I could.......went to the mailbox at the shop today...when I closed the box the entire box assembly crashed.....damn...near the end of the month.....if I ain't gotts a mailbox how am I gonna get my bills???


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin !
I know a guy in Nova Scotia , no names , has a not blown up 630 , a runner , not really been run more than 4 hours in the last 6 years , might just be willing to part with it


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin !
> I know a guy in Nova Scotia , no names , has a not blown up 630 , a runner , not really been run more than 4 hours in the last 6 years , might just be willing to part with it


I heard that....I like 630's.....but I am partial to blown up ones.......LO...........got numbahs...as in $$$...'Merican


----------



## dancan

You come up , bring tall green cans , I'll have green bottles , we'll meet the guy and then you can haggle .....

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## dancan

BTW , click on the blowed up saw's owners other ads .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> BTW , click on the blowed up saw's owners other ads .
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



I did.......gawdamn 'Nadian woodbooger.......I'd say......tired of blowing up his own stuff .......might be good to have a beverage with though.......LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

He`s run adds for cutters for quite some time now, likely figures it will be cheaper for him to hire out operators with saws rather than cut with his own.....LOL


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Raining cats n dogs here, very gusty winds with it, Robin didn`t hold it up long enough.


We had it 2 days ago! Blew my tarps all to hell! Thunder and lightning with it. Storm that took lives down south!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> You come up , bring tall green cans , I'll have green bottles , we'll meet the guy and then you can haggle .....
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


I won't come again without tall green cans........don't know what I was thinking last time.........tunnel vision on a big saw I guess.........


dancan said:


> You come up , bring tall green cans , I'll have green bottles , we'll meet the guy and then you can haggle .....
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


What makes you think I'm a haggler?????......lol....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> I heard that....I like 630's.....but I am partial to blown up ones.......LO...........got numbahs...as in $$$...'Merican



You best be nice to that Nadian fella , might get all wishywashy bout partin with J'red but since there's tall green cans involved and a shiney red pulley he'll polly gonna be very receptive at a very reasonable offer on the said non broken , non blown up J'red 630 .


----------



## Icehouse

Best be nice to all those Nadians, they might not send us any more nice weather. That's where we get ours


----------



## Cantdog

Icehouse said:


> Best be nice to all those Nadians, they might not send us any more nice weather. That's where we get ours


Ice...we in different parts.....the 'Nadians I deal with...I give them my weather......LOL!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> You best be nice to that Nadian fella , might get all wishywashy bout partin with J'red but since there's tall green cans involved and a shiney red pulley he'll polly gonna be very receptive at a very reasonable offer on the said non broken , non blown up J'red 630 .


K...I ken take a hint...I'll be good....or as good as I'm able....


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/bedford/poulan-pro-chainsaw/1143289514
Could paint it red , call it 6:30 .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Make a fine 6:30!


----------



## Cantdog

Now U two are pushin' it......lol!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Beauty of a day here......cool..18 'Merican. No wind yet. I should get out to the Kingdom lot and stat in on my tree length firewood pile.....before the wood pirates discover the pile....they can smell dead hardwood......they just like pine beetles.... will get into a fresh cut white pine before it hits the ground....if it's warm enough out...lol.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Doesn`t look too bad, is it one piece ignition?


Finally, after much zooming, looking straight down on the saw I can see that the front top cover screw is aft of the recoil screw.....so yes it will be the later one piece ign....if there is actually a hole in the case for the cover screw...LOL. Just never know...pics grainy, dark...it in Scarborough Me. now......should know by Monday......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Since you jogged my memory on the Jonsereds of that style I can now remember fitting my rebuilt 670 up with top covers,airfilter cover etc from that big box of parts. There were cases and a bunch of engine covers airfilter covers in there and the screw spacing was different on several of them. No idea really if they were 620,630 or 670 carcasses but I built one good saw from the lot of the parts, Dan made off with another chassis that had the two piece ignition.


----------



## dancan

And I dropped you off a 670 a ways back .







Mighty Mouse colours work fine with MF colours LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Service call early this morning, still continuing, ..$$$$$


----------



## dancan

Mighty Mouse cut wood .






Ryobia cut wood .






Kita cut wood .






Slackerzzz !!!


----------



## Welder56

I did some cutting today. No pictures but had a blast with a friend of mine. Felled, limbed and junked up some firewood. 034 worked great. Clutch needs some attention but otherwise was ripping


----------



## dancan

You should come up if you want a run in the woods 
Hey Robin , no pffftpopples were harmed in way during today's outing but a few pffftfir got slashed , hacked or torn out by the winch LOL


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> You should come up if you want a run in the woods
> Hey Robin , no pffftpopples were harmed in way during today's outing but a few pffftfir got slashed , hacked or torn out by the winch LOL



Honestly I haven't cut firewood any other way lol. Usually have always been in the woods. 

Would love to get out with you guys sometime


----------



## pioneerguy600

Plumbing service call turned into two jobs, took up til 5pm to get all of the affected areas to stop leaking. Water should stay inside the pipes and only come out an open tap. Was good in a way, made enough to take 4 out to supper and still have enough left to buy a new saw!


----------



## dancan

Bottom of page 2 Mighty Mouse cut wood rescue !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Havn`t been on here today, been busy relocating the clothesline and then off moving furniture n computer shopping. Got to run a saw for 5 mins cutting a few saplings out of the way.


----------



## Cantdog

New to me 670 came in today.......pretty low hour, well cared for saw for most of it's life.....get saws like this from time to time. I can pretty much tell the saws life and care by certain things and you can also tell the last owner was not the first. In general great shape but needs a complete going through. One piece ign. Recoil cover in great condition but missing the pull handle and the spring is broke. No spark...no switch so that's not the problem......but the air dam is so full of crap can't tell if it just a shorted wire or bad coil......put a new recoil on it and did a spark and compression test...160 psi.....not to bad but then pulled the muffler and it has light scoring on the ex side from the top down about a half inch......to bad too....still has machine marks on the lower piston skirt....ring is still mobile, not stuck in the groove. Chain brake is not worn out but inoperable ...outer chain guide has been put on inside out ....tightened down hard and thus drove the pointed bar adjuster through the plate......that's the type of thing I mean by the second owner was not the person who put most of the hours on this saw......don't think the chain has ever been thrown...PTO case half inside the clutch cover shows no signs of scarring.....just nice bright red paint......gonna be a great project.....1995 saw....happy for the price.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

You did ok, not all that much to get another good one for the collection.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You did ok, not all that much to get another good one for the collection.


Yep.....most everything's already here.....new OEM seals, new Meteor, nice used recoil cover and clutch cover/brake set up......so far the only thing I might need is a new intake boot but won't know that for sure until I get it apart.....I keep a lot of parts in stock for these 6XX saws....some parts , like the piston and seals crosses to the Husky side of the family...as a matter of fact I have a real nice 272XP here that needs all the same stuff and may build the pair at the same time to compare the biggest and best saw offering from each side of the family....of course it won't be an unbiased build....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep.....most everything's already here.....new OEM seals, new Meteor, nice used recoil cover and clutch cover/brake set up......so far the only thing I might need is a new intake boot but won't know that for sure until I get it apart.....I keep a lot of parts in stock for these 6XX saws....some parts , like the piston and seals crosses to the Husky side of the family...as a matter of fact I have a real nice 272XP here that needs all the same stuff and may build the pair at the same time to compare the biggest and best saw offering from each side of the family....of course it won't be an unbiased build....



Same reason I stick with one brand, spare parts fit many models.


----------



## x308

Chinese saws are as good as those overpriced show ponies from stihl and husqvarna. If something goes wrong, just buy a new one. Come out ahead $ wise, and doesn't matter if it gets a little scratch.


----------



## dancan

It's the downtime that sucks so no getting ahead with chinee saws , false sense of economy .


----------



## x308

Apart from a piece breaking out of the piston skirt after 5 hours work, the throttle lock coming apart the first time I started it in the bush, and the 20" bars that are only 19", it has been completely reliable.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You got 5 hours, then you did well.


----------



## Cantdog

Page III Alert!!! Rain...wind and more rain.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rain coming but not here yet, later today most likely.


----------



## dancan

High winds and rain now turning to snow page 2 alert again ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very windy and wet out there, better to be inside.


----------



## Cantdog

Sent all my extra rain east.......traded it in for 10 degrees 'Merican ....25-30 MPH winds and clear skies.....gonna be hard mud in the morning....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wind has lessened, rain still falling.


----------



## dancan

With any luck the wind gave us a bit more wood to cut 
Now to wait for this Saturday's weather event .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Maybe but with no leaves on the trees they aren`t bothered much by the wind now.


----------



## dancan

Pine and spruce


----------



## dancan

We'll leave the pffftfir for Robin when he makes it up here .


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rain coming but not here yet, later today most likely.


Snow here......but not much!!
Howdy Jerry! How yah been?


----------



## pioneerguy600

He can have the piffr and pofffle, load his truck and a trailer ifin he brings one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Snow here......but not much!!
> Howdy Jerry! How yah been?


 Been fine Bobby. How about you?


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Sent all my extra rain east.......traded it in for 10 degrees 'Merican ....25-30 MPH winds and clear skies.....gonna be hard mud in the morning....


Robin Del straightened out the 61/272Hybrid. Put a new clutch and carb on it. Ran it today with a new Arbor Pro bar and Woodland Pro chisel chain, and it's got the power we like!! Pretty cool alternative to a new $700 Jonsered 2066!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been fine Bobby. How about you?


Glad to hear....quick reply.....you're on the ball! LOL
OK.....been dealing with a stomach bug, but it's on the way out. No big deal!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Glad to hear....quick reply.....you're on the ball! LOL
> OK.....been dealing with a stomach bug, but it's on the way out. No big deal!



Good to hear you are on the mend. Be extra careful this time of year, the ever changing temps and high humidity can spread bad bugs to us humans.


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Robin Del straightened out the 61/272Hybrid. Put a new clutch and carb on it. Ran it today with a new Arbor Pro bar and Woodland Pro chisel chain, and it's got the power we like!! Pretty cool alternative to a new $700 Jonsered 2066!


That's good Bobby...much quicker than I could have got to it......glad it worked out....


----------



## roncoinc

Nobody here either ?


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Nobody here either ?




Whooo.....Whoo....


----------



## pioneerguy600

NOBODY?? 
Where you been Pappy??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Whooo.....Whoo....



Any snow ovah there?


----------



## bikemike

A little snow yesterday. Some decent melt it away weather today. Tomorrow well almost 60 yeahya


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Any snow ovah there?


Not a sign of it...other than the now foot tall snow bank on the north side of the house in the shade that I piled up with the tractor....been cold the last couple days but warming up by Monday....then temps not supposed go below freezing all next week...night or day...I think we're about done with winter...but you never know!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are getting some today, started overnight and still going strong, high winds whipping it around, will have some drifts to relocate. Looks about 8" or so down but hard to tell with the winds moving it around.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are getting some today, started overnight and still going strong, high winds whipping it around, will have some drifts to relocate. Looks about 8" or so down but hard to tell with the winds moving it around.


OOOOOoooooooo I can't "Like" that!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> A little snow yesterday. Some decent melt it away weather today. Tomorrow well almost 60 yeahya



You like nitro methane?


----------



## Cantdog

I do.........LOL!!!


----------



## bikemike

That's nice. Them guys know what they are dealing with when they don't even dare open up much past idle


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are getting some today, started overnight and still going strong, high winds whipping it around, will have some drifts to relocate. Looks about 8" or so down but hard to tell with the winds moving it around.


We just got the Northern edge yesterday. But it looks like you're getting it head on!
Chilly this morning in the 20's. With a brisk wind right off the water have to dress for it today! Bright sun though....and I feel like Robin.......about over with this one!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

bikemike said:


> That's nice. Them guys know what they are dealing with when they don't even dare open up much past idle



I like the idle. We put one like it in a 41 Willys project car. Keith Black built originally 572 cu but redone by Performance Unlimited, twin carbed supercharged 850 on gas, 1100 on 3 stage N20..


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> We just got the Northern edge yesterday. But it looks like you're getting it head on!
> Chilly this morning in the 20's. With a brisk wind right off the water have to dress for it today! Bright sun though....and I feel like Robin.......about over with this one!!



Sorta hoping this is the last snow storm for us but one never knows.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorta hoping this is the last snow storm for us but one never knows.


March for us is funny! Growing up without fail winter was over for all intense and purpose by the end of the month. But I've seen snow storms 2nd week of April, as have you guys. One never knows.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have seen 10 " fall on the 10th of May. Many years we have ice til the end of May, snow mostly gone by the first of May. Depends on each year, different as it can be, early spring or late but not much one can do about it.


----------



## bikemike

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like the idle. We put one like it in a 41 Willys project car. Keith Black built originally 572 cu but redone by Performance Unlimited, twin carbed supercharged 850 on gas, 1100 on 3 stage N20..


I love the way the big superchargers on v8 they always surge if they pushing some air. It's not like the Lil Paxton set up


----------



## bikemike

I'm happy I got new chaps, new hard hat with face shield and ear protection for ground work


----------



## bikemike

New spikes and a saw lanyard for in tree work


----------



## pioneerguy600

I sorta gave up climbing and topping so the younger guys can get some work. Hope they live to retire also.


----------



## Cantdog

Another fine day here........the bride, dogs and I hiked about three miles below the high water mark today......mostly rock bound but stretches of pink granite sand beaches.....dogs loved it..... bailed right into the ocean like it was summer. About 36 degrees...light SW wind


----------



## pioneerguy600

Real nice day for a walk/hike but we now have snow on the ground again and no ice on the lakes, too early for a canoe trip.


----------



## dancan

The long-range forecast is looking promising , temps are on the upwards swing ☺

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

This snow will not last,it had very little moisture content so as soon as the sun gets at it and temps rise it will melt away quickly. My next door neighbors at the lake have been up there the last two weekends, they did not go this weekend due to the snow on Saturday.


----------



## Cantdog

Afraid I'll be late getting to the camp this spring.....can't start on the truck for two weeks due to work....that'll take a week at least...maybe two then once the truck is able to pull the trailer again, gotta install a new surge brake actuator/hitch and new front disc brakes and hubs/bearings on the boat trailer and new GalvX rear hubs/bearings......first time it my road rigging is slowing the process down...generally the boat has greater needs but all I have to do to that is bottom paint this year......(sigh) ...another day or two for that......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going to take a lot of work/time plus$$ to get er all done up but ya gotta do what ya gotta do. I hope to make a couple of early trips before the trout fly fishing season gets going good. Will make the first couple of trips up with the smaller boat as there is some more materials to get up there for this summers fun. Hope to build a 12' X 14' outbuilding this year to store all the extra junk in it instead of it cluttering up the inside of the camp.


----------



## Cantdog

AAAAaakkkk!!!! Everything turned white again this afternoon!!! About an inch and a half of very heavy wet slippery snow....left work around 2 pm to go put Hoss in.....got that done come out of Hoss's driveway turned left up the hill....spun the miserable device all the way to the top....pulled over and turned the hubs in and proceeded in 4wd high range all the way back to the job.....roads so ruff...go ovah a bump/pothole no telling which direction you be headed when you land again......need all wheels digging in the same direction......driving that phucking thing just like poping corn without a lid on the pot.......going everywhere all to once.....


----------



## Cantdog

White was gone by noon today....sunny 40 degrees.......rain and maybe sleet/snow too tonight/tomorrow......spring time in Maine.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice sunny day here also, temp above freezing all day, plenty of snow melt happened but still a few drifts left.


----------



## Gypo Logger

8" of snow here Jerry. 15 below at night and plus 5 by 2pm. The sun is really intense up here in the spring.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice pict!.... That stackwood wall stand up good in your climate? Motly crew in front....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Page II dumpstah........quieter than a Stihl with a parted off pull cord in hear......


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was visiting with my friends up North. You will hear my Stihls when they start and they always start!!


----------



## Gypo Logger




----------



## Icehouse

That's quit a picture


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 491042



Wow,..paved road with painted shoulder lines, must be a major highway!!


----------



## Gypo Logger

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wow,..paved road with painted shoulder lines, must be a major highway!!


A local couple took the pictures just 10 miles from here on the hwy to Haines Alaska near Kathleen Lake.
There are more pics of the Lynx on CBC North.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/leisurely-lynx-surprise-yukon-photographers-1.3481783


----------



## Icehouse

And we thought winter was trying to leave. Like my Daddy said predicting the weather in Idaho is for damn fools and new comers.




Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Welder56

Love the lynx picture. Such a nice looking cat. 


Back from Cuba today. Long trip but had lots of fun with my wife. Smoked a few general sized cuban stoggys as well


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gypo Logger said:


> A local couple took the pictures just 10 miles from here on the hwy to Haines Alaska near Kathleen Lake.
> There are more pics of the Lynx on CBC North.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/leisurely-lynx-surprise-yukon-photographers-1.3481783



Real nice picts John. Wish I had seen some cats when I was there but I did see a lot of moose and bald eagles.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Love the lynx picture. Such a nice looking cat.
> 
> 
> Back from Cuba today. Long trip but had lots of fun with my wife. Smoked a few general sized cuban stoggys as well



Hope you enjoyed your trip South! Good to see you got back safely.


----------



## dancan

Did you say hi to my brother , I've been told that he's there for some sun as well .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> And we thought winter was trying to leave. Like my Daddy said predicting the weather in Idaho is for damn fools and new comers.
> 
> View attachment 491105
> 
> 
> Maybe tomorrow



Looks chilly there Chris.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope you enjoyed your trip South! Good to see you got back safely.


Ya glad everything went well travel wise as well. A place like that really makes ya appreciate what we have. Not a lot going on there let me tell ya. All the workers on the resort work 6 days a week. They have to stay at the resort for those 6 days and for their 1 day off they catch a bus back home. Talked too and met alot of great people



dancan said:


> Did you say hi to my brother , I've been told that he's there for some sun as well .
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



Where abouts was your brother staying Dan?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Most of the locals sure have it rough there, the ones that work at the resorts are considered lucky to have a full time job, even though they get paid a low wage. Cuba and Jamica both have a low standard of living but the ones with a steady job like the resort workers can actually own a house through their countries assist program.


----------



## Welder56

I believe that. I never heard 1 of the workers complain about their job. Only heard one of them say he could see his son more. 

Just makes me appreciate my life/job for sure. 

Looking forward to getting back in the swing of things now. Heard were suppose to get some freezing rain tonight


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yeah, a big mess coming overnight and through most of tomorrow, things may get slippery.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, a big mess coming overnight and through most of tomorrow, things may get slippery.


Probably so.....just let the dog back in.....dark out still.....he "Woofed" to come in as usual when he's done his morning errands.....he was covered in sleet/ice pellets..all stuck in his fur.....I don't wanna look....


----------



## dancan

Didn't know he was going ,,,
Snow's done , I ain't gonna plow .


----------



## Gypo Logger

pioneerguy600 said:


> Real nice picts John. Wish I had seen some cats when I was there but I did see a lot of moose and bald eagles.


I noticed yesterday that the 5 cats were pictured on the front page of the Yukon News, not to far from here whereI was last week.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gypo Logger said:


> I noticed yesterday that the 5 cats were pictured on the front page of the Yukon News, not to far from here whereI was last week.View attachment 491248




Your snow is getting fairly sparse John.


----------



## Cantdog

Shaping up to be a real nice weekend.....might just run a few saws....gotta buck up the collateral damage from the popple harverst and get that home before the wood pirates discover the pile......


----------



## Welder56

Suppose to be 3 degrees Celsius here with overcast this afternoon. 

Should be enough to melt the rest of the freezing rain we had the other day anyways.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Shaping up to be a real nice weekend.....might just run a few saws....gotta buck up the collateral damage from the popple harverst and get that home before the wood pirates discover the pile......



The wood pirates are already out and about I tell ya, Thurs evening I made a unscheduled trip up to the new subdivision we are building the first new house on and caught two guys , same two I sent away last summer, looking over a building lot that we just cut off. The wood is just piled up on both sides of the lot, the brush has been burned so the wood is easy to see and get to. They sheeplishly claimed they were going to leave a note saying they would clear off future lots if the owners were interested. I told him the lots belong to the developer and that he builds turn key homes, the lots are not sold to the general public, that is a little different than a lot of subdivisions are done.


----------



## Icehouse

Our wood pirates would never think about cutting up and stealing the logs you have stacked up for future use. No they wait till you have it cut splint and covered and you're gone for the weekend, then they come and steal it. I don't remember anyone ever getting caught or prosecuted. I've never had it happen to me, I've got a 1/2 truck of logs that never made it to the mill no problem. Usually happens to part time residents, maybe the other part time residents are taking it to town to put in their fireplaces or selling it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

They are brazen up here Chris, they would take it any where they find it. I know a guy very well, just lives up the street from me, that had a small woodyard where he cut,split and sold wood, he only sold delivered wood . He had a gate across the access road where his wood was kept and stored but that didn`t stop the pirates. They stole wood constantly and then one rainy night they stole his one ton dump truck, loaded it with firewood and then hooked the wood splitter to the truck and drove off. The police found the truck about a month later, totally stripped of all removable parts. It had a newly replaced diesel engine and the rest of the truck was near mint. He gave up after that and closed out his wood business.


----------



## Cantdog

Well didn't run any saws today as I assumed.......did a bunch of stuff with Hoss. Then went to the shop and got an old welder running a guy gave me a year or so ago......the selector was froze up....took that apart and cured that problem quite a while back but couldn't test it due to plug issues...cured that today.....she welded nice and smooth for a buzz box.....burnt a full stick of 1/8" rod right to the end with no duty cycle issues....good steady power. Stripped it down after that for a new coat of primer and then red paint...perhaps do that tomorrow.....ugly rig...was in a boatyard.... sat around on a damp dirt floor with a lot of salt around.....I think it's gonna work fine for the shop.....hate dragging the one from home to do something at the shop...my kinda price too!!!! Good basic rig... always liked the tombstone Lincolns.....been watching for a AC/DC/DC-neg tombstone.......thought they would be for sale everywhere cheep once everyone bought into the wire feeders.....nope.... the used ones I see still sell for near what they cost new.....ain't doing that.....


----------



## dancan

I ran a saw today


----------



## Icehouse

Looks like you had fun. I'm waiting for an old folks day, you know 45° sunshine gentle breeze no mud.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Looks like you had fun. I'm waiting for an old folks day, you know 45° sunshine gentle breeze no mud.



My kind of day as well but the blackflies would be thick here with those temps in the springtime.


----------



## grizz55chev

Noodles!


dancan said:


> I ran a saw today


----------



## pioneerguy600

grizz55chev said:


> Noodles!



Yep but they are tough and real difficult to chew.....LOL


----------



## Welder56

Maybe it's like an apple and cleans your teeth though??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Maybe it's like an apple and cleans your teeth though??



Good roughage for your colon.....LOL


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good roughage for your colon.....LOL




HAHA maybe I should try it out. It might help me out


----------



## pioneerguy600

Maybe, I would just stick with oatmeal for breakfast, has worked wonders for me over 60 years now....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## dancan

Hmmm , every one on March break ?
Page 2 recovery .....

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nappy time.


----------



## cheeves

Good Morning everyone up North! Rain here today. 40's.....


----------



## RiverRat2

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe, I would just stick with oatmeal for breakfast, has worked wonders for me over 60 years now....LOL


Old Fart Knocker you!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

RiverRat2 said:


> Old Fart Knocker you!!!!


He is......but we're used to it....

Hey Rat...what year pan in your avatar? Assuming it's your ride.....


----------



## RiverRat2

Cantdog said:


> He is......but we're used to it....
> 
> Hey Rat...what year pan in your avatar? Assuming it's your ride.....


49 FLH first year of Hydraulic forks (Non Springer)


----------



## Stihl 041S

RiverRat2 said:


> 49 FLH first year of Hydraulic forks (Non Springer)


There was an aftermarket before that. Vard maybe?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> There was an aftermarket before that. Vard maybe?


Hey Robin......Nicke Svennson in,where else, Sweden is making some Vard front ends!!!!
Made some Speedy Shifters a while back too.
Them Sweds done good.
And some guy in SoCal started making them 3 years ago......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Robin......Nicke Svennson in,where else, Sweden is making some Vard front ends!!!!
> Made some Speedy Shifters a while back too.
> Them Sweds done good.
> And some guy in SoCal started making them 3 years ago......


Thanks Unc....I enjoyed reading!!


----------



## Cantdog

RiverRat2 said:


> 49 FLH first year of Hydraulic forks (Non Springer)


Sweet...I got a mint tombstone from a 48 kicking around here somewhere.....mine's 10 yrs newer....59 FLH...one of 151 made that yr.....been a long ways on that old thing...owned it 38 yrs now.....2nd owner. Long live the "Hydra-Glide"!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Unc....I enjoyed reading!!


Yeah. The 49 put Vard out of business.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dark wet n raining here this morning but the coffee is good.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. The 49 put Vard out of business.



Nice looking frond end though.....that 45" with one in the pics. was way cool......my old 45 had a sporty frond end...stock length....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dark wet n raining here this morning but the coffee is good.



Damp here...supposed to head 30-40 miles to the east this morning to start another copper mine job...not feeling it.....not dragging all my equipment down there on wet, salty roads....maybe clear up later and run stuff down to job....or...maybe not.....gonna be crappy the rest of the week too.....not much point....can't solder in the rain or high winds......


----------



## RiverRat2

Cantdog said:


> Nice looking frond end though.....that 45" with one in the pics. was way cool......my old 45 had a sporty frond end...stock length....


Thanks 1984 XFWG 2" overstock w dual disc and a 21" front runner Wide glide front fender


----------



## Cantdog

RiverRat2 said:


> Thanks 1984 XFWG 2" overstock w dual disc and a 21" front runner Wide glide front fender



My whole bike is very stock looking but my Hydra Glide is 2" over as well with two over slider covers.....stock Hydra Glide with EVO era damper upgrades...Progressive Engineering springs..16" wheel with SS spokes and original drum brake.....original stock Duo-Glide front fender....in chrome and black...


----------



## tbone75

First time I been able to get on here in a while . But wasn't a lot of catching up to do . Least its stihl alive !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just a couple posts each day, keeps it alive but no where as active as it once was.....!


----------



## Cantdog

RiverRat2 said:


> 49 FLH first year of Hydraulic forks (Non Springer)




HeHeHe.......not so many kickers in the crowd these days.....the ladies always seem to like watching a fella kick a big bike over....way more manly than pushing a button....as long as she fires right up...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Had a chainsaw come to the shop yesterday......was asked to sharpen it......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> My whole bike is very stock looking but my Hydra Glide is 2" over as well with two over slider covers.....stock Hydra Glide with EVO era damper upgrades...Progressive Engineering springs..16" wheel with SS spokes and original drum brake.....original stock Duo-Glide front fender....in chrome and black...


75 FX 4" over. King Queen seat lowered 2". Controls forward. 
A Vega hood rod has just the right dogleg and right diameter. 
XLCH bars. Reflectors taken off and lower legs filed round. 
Black and Chrome. Some brand of pipes. 
That was 31 years ago......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> HeHeHe.......not so many kickers in the crowd these days.....the ladies always seem to like watching a fella kick a big bike over....way more manly than pushing a button....as long as she fires right up...LOL!!!



There is a story there.........
My ex was in the Army. So in the 70s there was race relations class. No bias anywhere. 
In the class there was a guy with his first bike. A ReUp Harley. 
Anyway he was saying there were many things a woman couldn't do. Like kick start a 74....
Argument got heated back and forth and eventually the whole class is walking to this guys new bike. Had it maybe a week. 
Now the ex was a towering 5'3" and maybe 110. But she had been riding a 69 Hot Pink XLCH for several years everyday. 
Oh yeah.......mean.......as you shall see. 
She goes thru the kick thru with is switch off. Find front compression. Turn on. Set choke and throttle. And kick thru. 
A couple of kicks and fires up. Point proven.......

She then shuts it down......opening the throttle wide open the second she turned it off. 
Flooded to beat skinned hell......

Everyone starts to walk away...........

"Now let's see YOU start it........"

Poor GI had never had to clear it when flooded. Much less FLOODED!!!!

Kick. Kick. Kick. Choke on. Off. Kick. Kick. Pant. Kick. Pant pant. 

Soon the novelty began to wear off.......

"When you want to know how to start it I can show you"

Mean.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> HeHeHe.......not so many kickers in the crowd these days.....the ladies always seem to like watching a fella kick a big bike over....way more manly than pushing a button....as long as she fires right up...LOL!!!


There are fake kick starters for Harley's today. Lol


----------



## RiverRat2

Cantdog said:


> My whole bike is very stock looking but my Hydra Glide is 2" over as well with two over slider covers.....stock Hydra Glide with EVO era damper upgrades...Progressive Engineering springs..16" wheel with SS spokes and original drum brake.....original stock Duo-Glide front fender....in chrome and black...


Sweet!!!! Mine has been in my care since 1977 so next year will be 40 years,,, Ouch that hurts thinking about it!!!



Stihl 041S said:


> There are fake kick starters for Harley's today. Lol



I promise the kicker on my putt is real,,, and there is no button for starting, and it definitely likes the same starting ritual when cold, and pretty much the same once warmed up,,,,, just no choke needed


----------



## RiverRat2

Stihl 041S said:


> There is a story there.........
> My ex was in the Army. So in the 70s there was race relations class. No bias anywhere.
> In the class there was a guy with his first bike. A ReUp Harley.
> Anyway he was saying there were many things a woman couldn't do. Like kick start a 74....
> Argument got heated back and forth and eventually the whole class is walking to this guys new bike. Had it maybe a week.
> Now the ex was a towering 5'3" and maybe 110. But she had been riding a 69 Hot Pink XLCH for several years everyday.
> Oh yeah.......mean.......as you shall see.
> She goes thru the kick thru with is switch off. Find front compression. Turn on. Set choke and throttle. And kick thru.
> A couple of kicks and fires up. Point proven.......
> 
> She then shuts it down......opening the throttle wide open the second she turned it off.
> Flooded to beat skinned hell......
> 
> Everyone starts to walk away...........
> 
> "Now let's see YOU start it........"
> 
> Poor GI had never had to clear it when flooded. Much less FLOODED!!!!
> 
> Kick. Kick. Kick. Choke on. Off. Kick. Kick. Pant. Kick. Pant pant.
> 
> Soon the novelty began to wear off.......
> 
> "When you want to know how to start it I can show you"
> 
> Mean.....


LOL,,, that is funny chit right there!!!! yeah wet spark plugs don't fire very well do they!!!!!
"Hell hath no fury like a woman's scorn!!!!"


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> There is a story there.........
> My ex was in the Army. So in the 70s there was race relations class. No bias anywhere.
> In the class there was a guy with his first bike. A ReUp Harley.
> Anyway he was saying there were many things a woman couldn't do. Like kick start a 74....
> Argument got heated back and forth and eventually the whole class is walking to this guys new bike. Had it maybe a week.
> Now the ex was a towering 5'3" and maybe 110. But she had been riding a 69 Hot Pink XLCH for several years everyday.
> Oh yeah.......mean.......as you shall see.
> She goes thru the kick thru with is switch off. Find front compression. Turn on. Set choke and throttle. And kick thru.
> A couple of kicks and fires up. Point proven.......
> 
> She then shuts it down......opening the throttle wide open the second she turned it off.
> Flooded to beat skinned hell......
> 
> Everyone starts to walk away...........
> 
> "Now let's see YOU start it........"
> 
> Poor GI had never had to clear it when flooded. Much less FLOODED!!!!
> 
> Kick. Kick. Kick. Choke on. Off. Kick. Kick. Pant. Kick. Pant pant.
> 
> Soon the novelty began to wear off.......
> 
> "When you want to know how to start it I can show you"
> 
> Mean.....




That is a great story Unc.........I got another similar.......everyone knew about my pan head before it was mine...."Oh you can't buy that...was his dads bike...dad died n 67....nevah sell it...everyone's tried....

One day got some very bad news about a friend of mine...he was in Texas had bone surgery due to cancer....learned this from his OL as I stopped by his place to chat.......on the way home...depressed......I decided to stop an ask about the 59......County Special Investigator.....this probably won't go well....but WTH.....might as well be twice as depressed...we talked...went down to look at the bike (which I had never seen).......Harley riders wet dream.....barn find...covered in hay and other debris......19,280 miles....full dress FLH...king of the road pkg. Latest tags were 73 asked him abut that.....got it on the road in 73......put 225 miles on....verified by his dads entrys in the back of the manual stating all repairs and oil changes, mileage etc......asked him about why so few miles in 73....he said he would drive it somewhere...shut it off and not be able to get it going again...LOL!!......He bought two 550 Hondahs...one for him and one for the wife.....this was 1978......we argued/dickered/discussed the price......finally I gave in..$1200.00 The starting issue was the human not the machine....just had to know want it wanted and when.......always started good for me......he deserved the Hondahs.....


----------



## Cantdog

RiverRat2 said:


> Sweet!!!! Mine has been in my care since 1977 so next year will be 40 years,,, Ouch that hurts thinking about it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I promise the kicker on my putt is real,,, and there is no button for starting, and it definitely likes the same starting ritual when cold, and pretty much the same once warmed up,,,,, just no choke needed





Yeeeepppp........it ain't any fun wagging ovah 600cc @ 10:1 to a kick for no pop... So you know what I was talking about....out of a crowd...not many still jumping up and down to get going....!!!!


Stihl 041S said:


> There are fake kick starters for Harley's today. Lol




Yeah butt.......not on a four speed......boy...and that bike ain't today.......that is definitely yesterday.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

RiverRat2 said:


> Sweet!!!! Mine has been in my care since 1977 so next year will be 40 years,,, Ouch that hurts thinking about it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I promise the kicker on my putt is real,,, and there is no button for starting, and it definitely likes the same starting ritual when cold, and pretty much the same once warmed up,,,,, just no choke needed


No doubt about there. Lol
Nobody had an intimate relationship with a 74 for that long and have a fake kicker. 

Mine was my first new any vehicle. Paid cash thru the Canadian PX. 
$3149

Went to pick it up. Let it warm up and told them to change the oil. 
Thought I was nutz. 
The one Ol Phart agreed. 
Rode it around for 50 miles and came back and said do it again. 
Then Rode it home. 
West Germany 1975...........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Had a chainsaw come to the shop yesterday......was asked to sharpen it......
> 
> View attachment 492508
> View attachment 492509
> View attachment 492510
> View attachment 492511
> View attachment 492512



That thing has some funny looking cutters on it, looks something like that self sharpening stuff some Poulans had back in the 80`s.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That thing has some funny looking cutters on it, looks something like that self sharpening stuff some Poulans had back in the 80`s.




They are funny looking......did a bunch of research......seems this is strictly for cutting SIPS panels.......carbide cutters......for cutting beams with this saw you use a conventional chainsaw chain........I got nothing that will touch those.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Carbide is way hard, special diamond coated discs required for that chain.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Carbide is way hard, special diamond coated discs required for that chain.




Yes and very thin discs at that.....he was trying to cut 12 X 12 hemlock beams with it.....said all it would do is smoke...gonna put a regular chain on for him.....should go good then....this chain is very sharp now....the points grab the skin on your finger easily.....just made for cutting sheetrock/foam/chipboard panels...


----------



## pioneerguy600

A regular chain will fix er up, easy to resharpen to.


----------



## RiverRat2

Man I am glad yall figured that out!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

RiverRat2 said:


> Man I am glad yall figured that out!!!



LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

RiverRat2 said:


> Man I am glad yall figured that out!!!



Hey....Chainsaw stuffs are complicated ya know!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

RiverRat2 said:


> Man I am glad yall figured that out!!!


All this talk of bikes and Moon eyes. 
Called that buddy. He bought my 74. His GF bought the exs XLCH. 
The sporty became tan with brown frame and trim. 
Anyway. We got to talking and he was doing bike work on the bikes of "Worlds Fastest Indian "
The was a Ducati under the skin for the faster runs. 
And Robin, I was best man at his wedding.


----------



## dancan

Back to the top with a Mighty Mouse Oh34 Supah !







Slackerzzz !!!


----------



## RiverRat2

Stihl 041S said:


> All this talk of bikes and Moon eyes.
> Called that buddy. He bought my 74. His GF bought the exs XLCH.
> The sporty became tan with brown frame and trim.
> Anyway. We got to talking and he was doing bike work on the bikes of "Worlds Fastest Indian "
> The was a Ducati under the skin for the faster runs.
> And Robin, I was best man at his wedding.


sweet!!!


----------



## RiverRat2

dancan said:


> Back to the top with a Mighty Mouse Oh34 Supah !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slackerzzz !!!



That my friend,,,,, is a bucket list saw


----------



## pioneerguy600

RiverRat2 said:


> That my friend,,,,, is a bucket list saw



Just had mine on the bench today cleaning out gunk from under the covers.


----------



## dancan

Looks like it'll be a good afternoon to run them


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will drop down,,not sure II can run saws though.


----------



## Cantdog

Had to go on a road trip today.....halfway across the state. The brides good friend is getting married this summer and they wanted to go gown shopping......I said sure.....now...that may not seem right but I was into it....nice day ...three wimin all flushed with the wedding thing...what's not to like?...Right??? I can do this......I know I can........and I did......had a great time......this place has literally everything....I meen ....everything.....


----------



## dancan

Cool roadtrip Robin , they a Stihl dealer as well 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looking for the Stihl dealer sign.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Cool roadtrip Robin , they a Stihl dealer as well
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


Pffffft..........though I did see a Wild Thing for sale in the cellar.....


----------



## Cantdog

Sorry..................I guess they didn't sell "everything".....should have said "everything useful"..........

But it is truly a General Store......and really large.....it took the wimin 2 1/2 hours to go through the gowns........I only made it through the guns, beer and hardware/camping/fishing/trapping/skinning sections when they were ready to go.......I missed a lot....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I love stopping in to all the Stihl dealerships I come across! The dealers on the other hand wish I never walked through the door....LOL!! I am their worst nightmare...LOL


----------



## Icehouse

Well it really is spring, stepped out on the porch this evening and the "Spring Peepers" are as loud as they've ever been. Love the music, all is right in the world.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Well it really is spring, stepped out on the porch this evening and the "Spring Peepers" are as loud as they've ever been. Love the music, all is right in the world.



Sweet! We are getting snowed on, spring peepers are still down in the mud, water is generally open but still skimming over at night.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep....peeping is now muffled by 6" of fallen and still falling fresh snow.......haven't heard a peep.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep....peeping is now muffled by 6" of fallen and still falling fresh snow.......haven't heard a peep.....



I can hear the snowflakes falling here ,from the inside!!


----------



## Cantdog

They are quiet here now.......8" at my house......10" at Hoss's...'round the other side of the mountain......but it's ovah......you can have the rest...


----------



## pioneerguy600

We had about an inch but the rain took most of it away. PEI got the rest.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We had about an inch but the rain took most of it away. PEI got the rest.




Yeah that's about what the weather guessers were guessing...straight up the Fundy and then out over PEI......they guessed this one pretty good.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Weather guessers get it right every now n then and I really didn`t miss getting dumped on again this late in the season. Should be all gone in an hour or so if the sun breaks through and temps rise above freezing.


----------



## RiverRat2

dancan said:


> Cool roadtrip Robin , they a Stihl dealer as well
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


Ditto!!!!!! What is not to like about that ehhhhh?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had sun out all day but the temp never made it above freezing, can still some white on the ground in the shade. The wind sure made it uncomfortable outside today.


----------



## dancan

Stihl cut wood burnin in the furnace keeping the house nice and warm


----------



## pioneerguy600

Same here Dan, like that Stihl cut wood burning with lots of heat coming off the stove!


----------



## dancan

Yup , push the coals to the back of the firebox, shovel out a 5 gallon bucket of ash then rake the coals forward, throw some Stihl cut wood on and presto , instant blaze with no need for kindlin 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

Took my ashes out yesterday afternoon, had a bucket fulled to the rim and had enough live coals left in the firebox to restart the fire without kindling.


----------



## RiverRat2

don't yas just love it when a plan comes together!!!


Heck fellas I was weed whackin in a t shirt this afternoon cause the clover was taking over the shop!!!! Not only that, tha feller down the road was bailing hay he laid down on Saturday!!!

We have been mowing since the last of January


----------



## pioneerguy600

Big difference in Latitude there Rick, but I am happy for you. I like our seasons,I am a retard but I would be lost living in a place where there was no winter.


----------



## Icehouse

My favorite time coming up, spring everything new and green no bugs yet cooler temps


----------



## RiverRat2

pioneerguy600 said:


> Big difference in Latitude there Rick, but I am happy for you. I like our seasons,I am a retard but I would be lost living in a place where there was no winter.


I know right!!! we think its cold when it hits the 40's,, we have 4 seasons they just arer
more gradual and the fun ones don't last as long,,, we tend to always love fall weather here as it brings the welcome cool fronts after a long hot summer down here on the horizontal 28-29 deg. latitude


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> My favorite time coming up, spring everything new and green no bugs yet cooler temps



I am with you on that Chris, still a little farmer in me, spring was a busy and happy time on the farm. Much to do and things coming on fast as soon as the snow was off the fields and frost out of the ground, we hit the ground running at 4 am each day and was lucky to get back to the house by dark.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RiverRat2 said:


> I know right!!! we think its cold when it hits the 40's,, we have 4 seasons they just arer
> more gradual and the fun ones don't last as long,,, we tend to always love fall weather here as it brings the welcome cool fronts after a long hot summer down here on the horizontal 28-29 deg. latitude



I cannot take heat, maybe due to me being acclimatized to this lat and area. I did ok up on the high desert of Nevada when the daily temps reached 120 F but I would much rather temps below 80F any time. What really surprised me was that the guys from that area, born and raised there couldn`t keep up , not even close with me when it came to working. I figured they would be used to working in that heat but they packed it in early every day. Just drink plenty of fluids and take a dose of vitamins, especially vitamin B and pace onself, got through 16 days straight that way.


----------



## Icehouse

My youngest son moved to Phoenix to attend Golf College and UTI studying diesel motor repair. After graduation he took a job in Iraq for 2 yrs working on huge generators for the US government, 120° temps never bothered him, even when working in an enclosure, with the generator running. (The 400 gallon radiators were mounted on the roof of the enclosure to take advantage of the cooler temps). Then 9 years of working in the Arizona, Nevada, California deserts he was never bothered by the heat, drink lots of water he said. Now he's moved to North Idaho, and runs around in his Carhardt tee shirt in 35° temps with no discomfort, only change in his daily wardrobe is jeans instead of shorts. (Employers request). Shows to go you some folks have a really good thermostat, not me 70° in warm enough.


----------



## grizz55chev

Icehouse said:


> My youngest son moved to Phoenix to attend Golf College and UTI studying diesel motor repair. After graduation he took a job in Iraq for 2 yrs working on huge generators for the US government, 120° temps never bothered him, even when working in an enclosure, with the generator running. (The 400 gallon radiators were mounted on the roof of the enclosure to take advantage of the cooler temps). Then 9 years of working in the Arizona, Nevada, California deserts he was never bothered by the heat, drink lots of water he said. Now he's moved to North Idaho, and runs around in his Carhardt tee shirt in 35° temps with no discomfort, only change in his daily wardrobe is jeans instead of shorts. (Employers request). Shows to go you some folks have a really good thermostat, not me 70° in warm enough.


Not to mention the fact that he's 20 or so years younger than you, we get more sensitive as we get older, just sayin.


----------



## Icehouse

I've been allergic to heat my whole life, if I were to ever move it would be north


----------



## grizz55chev

Can't argue with that logic.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have been around, worked in many places played in more but right where I am at is where I want to be, just like the seasons and don`t mind the cold. The heat plus humidity is worst for me, equatorial humidity drains my ambition badly. As long as I can sweat and have the sweat dry off me I am fine so far, in the deserts I am always dry, seldom have to seek shade and drink frequently. Find it difficult to drink enough to even need to urinate most days from mid morning til late evening, water just passes through my pores and evaporates.


----------



## grizz55chev

Just came back from a road trip to the desert SW, pretty to drive thru, glad to be back where trees grow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

grizz55chev said:


> Just came back from a road trip to the desert SW, pretty to drive thru, glad to be back where trees grow.



You getting any snow at your elevation? Usually plenty up the hill from you.


----------



## grizz55chev

Snowed yesterday over the Donner pass, didn't stick below 6,000 feet. Raining this year so it's filling up some lakes that were at historic lows after 4years of drought. We ain't outta the woods yet but it's sure better than last year. The bark beetles are having a field day with the ponderosa pine, it's going to be a very scary fire season.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Donner has always been deep in snow any winter I wanted to go over to Nevada. Good to hear you are getting rain, really been dry out there last few years. Likely be June this year before I get out that way again. My daughter living in Berkley is getting married this summer so I need to be there for the wedding.


----------



## Cantdog

Congrats Jerry!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Congrats Jerry!!!



Thanks Robin, that makes both my daughters getting hitched in near future, just got the word on Tuesday evening that my oldest is tying the knot out there, joy-est of times for me and the Mrs.


----------



## Cantdog

Well there......it finally happened.....my 'puter broked for good this time.....probably won't be around much until I can pick another......bummer is all my "favorites" are gone.......had all my places to go logged in there.....on the brides 'puter presently only had AS and Jonsereds ebay in favorites on here...


----------



## grizz55chev

Mine quit a while back, I use an old I-pad now. Bought the wife a new I-Pad last year so there would be no arguments about getting on the computer. Seem these things don't last long.


----------



## Stihl 041S

I got a net book. 
No hard drive. And no cd drive. An axon is maybe $35-40
But no moving parts except the fan. 
Cheaper. 
All hard memory. A little slower but I'm not a gamer. 
And battery charge lasts about 8-10 hours.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My last puter was over 14 years old, my daughter and friends built it as a project at their university computer science lab. Wish I was so lucky with this new puter, just got it a couple weeks back and now learning how to use modern technology, Windows 10 is much different than the old Windows Vista the old one ran on! I keep everything backed up on a separate hard drive, was actually easy to reload it all into this new puter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I got a net book.
> No hard drive. And no cd drive. An axon is maybe $35-40
> But no moving parts except the fan.
> Cheaper.
> All hard memory. A little slower but I'm not a gamer.
> And battery charge lasts about 8-10 hours.




Hey Unc. ,...the Chinese finally caught up with those replacement carbs I had told you about for the 026, the new ones I got today now measure the same as the OEM 194 carbs do, no free overbore no more.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Unc. ,...the Chinese finally caught up with those replacement carbs I had told you about for the 026, the new ones I got today now measure the same as the OEM 194 carbs do, no free overbore no more.


Bummer Dude......


----------



## dancan

Congrats Jerry !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Congrats Jerry !!



Thanks Dan, wasn`t a total surprise for me but its happening much quicker than I was expecting.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> My last puter was over 14 years old, my daughter and friends built it as a project at their university computer science lab. Wish I was so lucky with this new puter, just got it a couple weeks back and now learning how to use modern technology, Windows 10 is much different than the old Windows Vista the old one ran on! I keep everything backed up on a separate hard drive, was actually easy to reload it all into this new puter.




Yep me too....but a lot of simple, yet valuable stuff still gets lost when they give it up.....been waiting for this to happen.....backed all my pics to the external and shipped the business QuickBooks files to this 'puter a couple weeks ago......then copied those to a flash drive. But you know me Jerry......I gotta run 'er till the wheels fall off.......made sure I got my money's worth out of it!!!!! Now I gotta go 'puter shopping......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep me too....but a lot of simple, yet valuable stuff still gets lost when they give it up.....been waiting for this to happen.....backed all my pics to the external and shipped the business QuickBooks files to this 'puter a couple weeks ago......then copied those to a flash drive. But you know me Jerry......I gotta run 'er till the wheels fall off.......made sure I got my money's worth out of it!!!!! Now I gotta go 'puter shopping......



Yeah,...I ran my last one til it wouldn`t boot up again, it was getting slower n s l o w e r each time it was started up, was so slow that a sick computer icon would pop up on the screen while waiting for the page to load....LOL
Got this new HP 410-009 that came with Windows 10 loaded in it, much different operating system so this old dog has to learn some new tricks.


----------



## tbone75

Double congrats Jerry !! 

I aint been on here fer a good while ! Last 3-4 times I tried it just sit there doing nothing , I gave up fer a while . LOL

All caught up now ! Didn't take very long ! SLACKERS !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

I got a new Smurf built puter sitting on my desk along with my old one . Been sitting here fer a while now , just to much stuff going on to mess with it yet . Wanna take this old one to my shop , make things a bit easier on me , I think ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Congrats Jerry!!!!
Hey John!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Double congrats Jerry !!
> 
> I aint been on here fer a good while ! Last 3-4 times I tried it just sit there doing nothing , I gave up fer a while . LOL
> 
> All caught up now ! Didn't take very long ! SLACKERS !! LOL




Thanks John, I am real happy for both my daughters, they found real solid guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Congrats Jerry!!!!
> Hey John!!!!



Thanks uncle Rob, makes me very happy for them both.


----------



## RiverRat2

grizz55chev said:


> Snowed yesterday over the Donner pass, didn't stick below 6,000 feet. Raining this year so it's filling up some lakes that were at historic lows after 4years of drought. We ain't outta the woods yet but it's sure better than last year. The bark beetles are having a field day with the ponderosa pine, it's going to be a very scary fire season.


Yeah I was in Central CA last couple of weeks working. I went to Sequoia National Park. could not believe how bad the beetle kill was ravaging the pine there.... In Fresno & Tulare counties really sad



RiverRat2 said:


> Yeah Jerry Conrgrats on the wedding and the daughter finding a solid good man... It means the world to a dad knowing a daughter has found her a good husband,,,, They never stop being your baby girl Ehhhh?


----------



## Cantdog

Almost the bottom of Page II alert!!!! Picked up a nice little 490 Jonsereds last week......needs a couple wee items but has great compression and runs perfectly....looking forward to giving her a go in the woodpile.....it has a 3/8 sprocket and B&C on it now.....probably go back to .325 X 18"......dunno...try it both ways....50cc saws always seem to go a bit better with .325....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks Rick, they will always be daddy`s little girl and he wants the best possible for them. So very happy myself and for them making their way into this world.


----------



## RiverRat2

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Rick, they will always be daddy`s little girl and he wants the best possible for them. So very happy myself and for them making their way into this world.


Yes Sir Jerry, We all went to Easter sunrise Holy Mass yesterday as a family, and I had my Grandbaby girl giving me hugs!!! I was almost in Heaven!!!! Then we spent the afternoon at their house for a nice Easter meal...

I am truly Blessed!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

You certainly are, family is the greatest!


----------



## RiverRat2

All right,,, Enough of the good guys stuff


pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah,...I ran my last one til it wouldn`t boot up again, it was getting slower n s l o w e r each time it was started up, was so slow that a sick computer icon would pop up on the screen while waiting for the page to load....LOL
> Got this new HP 410-009 that came with Windows 10 loaded in it, much different operating system so this old dog has to learn some new tricks.


Been puttzing around to getting a new Mac book, Tired of all the Micro soft,,, BS

Is the HP a tablet


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a HP laptop and the new HP is a PC, I havn`t evolved far enough to work a tablet or smart phone yet, not into texting but it would be handy for me to have internet access on the fly.


----------



## tbone75

Jerry if my Mom can text , you dam sure can ! LOL Shes 78 now !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Jerry if my Mom can text , you dam sure can ! LOL Shes 78 now !! LOL



I know I can learn but just havn`t taken the time to do so. I get by really well without texting so far, just may have to in the future, I really don`t spend much time on a phone.


----------



## Cantdog

Wow!!!...Page III bump!!!........nasty day here...windy...rain....shop day. Gonna be a poor weekend too......chance of snow Sun...lows in the teens......thought it was spring???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Wow!!!...Page III bump!!!........nasty day here...windy...rain....shop day. Gonna be a poor weekend too......chance of snow Sun...lows in the teens......thought it was spring???



Thought this is spring weather on the coast, one fine day before a low creeps in and 3 - 5 days of miserable weather follows.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thought this is spring weather on the coast, one fine day before a low creeps in and 3 - 5 days of miserable weather follows.



Well......I guess it's running true to form.....got in two days at the Copper Mine this week and three days in at the shop.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going to be a wet day here, been a couple of very heavy fast moving showers pass through already.


----------



## bikemike

Been wet past few days and plenty of worm holes in the yard


----------



## bikemike

If it ever dries up up maybe I can get some stain and spar urethane on my new project bench. It's cotton wood and elm bases so the slabs are pretty bland. But when it's all said n done this bench will be on fire with tiki torches at the top of the pipes


----------



## Cantdog

Page III bump again.....Slackerzzzzzz...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, been really slack for a spell, not doing a lot other than running the roads.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, been really slack for a spell, not doing a lot other than running the roads.



I've been pretty busy myself and now with limited 'puter time, not on as much. Was hoping for the 490 parts from John...USPS said Sat 02 delivery.....nope...Monday now I guess....itching to try it out but need to get the top cover secured before I do.....very nice running little saw.....good shape visually too....


----------



## tbone75

USPS just keeps going down hill , wish them others were closer fer me to use !


----------



## tbone75

Very neat benches !! Could sure use something like that here round the fire pit . But I aint in no shape to even try that ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> USPS just keeps going down hill , wish them others were closer fer me to use !


Generally they get stuff here before the delivery date......just not this time..LOL.....not a biggie.....I'm not what one would call "saw poor".....


----------



## bikemike

a couple more coats of urethane and il toss in the hat


----------



## pioneerguy600

Running about today and picked up a new saw. This one for work, Milwaukee 12" compound slider for an upcoming trim job. I liked the De Walt gravity rise rolling saw stand better than the non rolling Milwaukee one so the Red saw ended up sitting on a yellow stand.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Running about today and picked up a new saw. This one for work, Milwaukee 12" compound slider for an upcoming trim job. I liked the De Walt gravity rise rolling saw stand better than the non rolling Milwaukee one so the Red saw ended up sitting on a yellow stand.



Sounds like good combination Jerry...good luck with it. I've always found on the 12" compound saws the thin kerf blades had a lot of flex in the body causing deflection while in the cut. I have two 10" Hitachi double compound sliders which work good but even the 1o" thin kerf blades were less than satisfactory.....so when it really counts I've gone to a Forest Chopmaster full body blade specifically designed for compound saws......this does an excellent job...at $135 'Merican for a 10" saw blade it should!!!
If you run into any problems with deflection they make a 12" version with either a 1" or 5/8" arbor hole for 6-7 $ more......80 tooth...o.115" kerf....Amana makes a really good one too.......though it's near $200 'Merican.........sounds like a lot but a stellar blade can make the saw...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sounds like good combination Jerry...good luck with it. I've always found on the 12" compound saws the thin kerf blades had a lot of flex in the body causing deflection while in the cut. I have two 10" Hitachi double compound sliders which work good but even the 1o" thin kerf blades were less than satisfactory.....so when it really counts I've gone to a Forest Chopmaster full body blade specifically designed for compound saws......this does an excellent job...at $135 'Merican for a 10" saw blade it should!!!
> If you run into any problems with deflection they make a 12" version with either a 1" or 5/8" arbor hole for 6-7 $ more......80 tooth...o.115" kerf....Amana makes a really good one too.......though it's near $200 'Merican.........sounds like a lot but a stellar blade can make the saw...



Yes, I may be looking for a real blade for it, not sure if they make a real good Freud any more so may have to go looking for another make. I will look into finding the Amana up here also. What is a $200. dollar blade considering the saw and stand costs 6 times as much.
I have some good Freud blades on my 10" slide compound Makita, nice stiff body on those old blades, not thin kerf.


----------



## Cantdog

Freud makes a good blade too......though I think they have reduced quality over the years to reach a broader market (like most everything good) I have an LU-85, 80 tooth X 10" fine finish blade that I bought in 1985.......$130.00 then.....best blade I ever had...long carbide teeth perfect angles for completely flat cuts within 0.001-2" in 2 X 3" hardwood handrails.....loved it. When it came time to send it out for sharpening I (1992ish) I bought the exact same blade to as a replacement while the original was out....fair replacement but did not cut anywhere as good...visible difference in the size and length of the carbide bit.....the originl has been sharpened three times since and the carbide is still longer than the second saw which has never been sharpened. I still have quite a few Freud blades in the shop.....but have moved to Forest for about everything. Very good quality, not over the top pricewise, extreamly good inhouse resharpening with quick turnaround.......resharpened saws cut just like new and a very smooth repeatable cut right out of the box. Send my Freuds to them to sharpen as well For general work on the compound saws I generally run the more affordable red thin kerf Freud blades. Amana is great.....Systi-matic too.....you reach a certain level of spending and they are all pretty good!!


----------



## tbone75

All I got is a really cheap pawn shop miter saw . LOL Some off brand non slider . Haven't used it much , but I don't need one much like you guys ! It sure cuts like a cheap one too ! Can be a real pain trying to get a nice cut ! But fer 60.00 with a cheap little rolling table that came with it , good nuff fer a Slug . LOL Would likely use it more if it cut fer chit . LOL


----------



## tbone75

You guys can't afford not to have the best possible tools ! They make you look better , and make you more money ! Your work is right out in front of every ones face , has to be perfect !
I get mad every time I do anything to that garage , never seen such chitty work ! Nothing even close to square !! Them guys that built it should be fired and never allowed to build a dam thing again !! Sure wish I had been round here when they was building it ! I wouldn't pay them a dime till they did it right !


----------



## Cantdog

That's true John.....good tools are the only way to go when working with your hands.....

Jerry......what size arbor does the Milwaukee have......FS Tool makes real good blades too....got a stack of 7 with the Wadkin........ FS XL4000.... top of the line blades.....they make a series of mitersaw blades but with only 1" bore it seems......the bottom one is an XL4000....if their mitersaw blades are anything like the 14" Panel saw blades you won't be disappointed!!!

http://www.sawbladesxp.com/toolsxp/pc/12-Dia-x-1-Bore-c22120.htm


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That's true John.....good tools are the only way to go when working with your hands.....
> 
> Jerry......what size arbor does the Milwaukee have......FS Tool makes real good blades too....got a stack of 7 with the Wadkin........ FS XL4000.... top of the line blades.....they make a series of mitersaw blades but with only 1" bore it seems......the bottom one is an XL4000....if their mitersaw blades are anything like the 14" Panel saw blades you won't be disappointed!!!
> 
> http://www.sawbladesxp.com/toolsxp/pc/12-Dia-x-1-Bore-c22120.htm



I havn`t pulled the blade off yet but I believe all the 12" blades are 1" arbor. I used the saw today for the first time after setting it up to cut square in both directions, it was off a few thou on the table but the vertical was near on, dialed it in and then started cutting MDF crown, the blade that came with it is fine for cutting that soft MDF but likely will need a stiffer blade for hardwood. I won`t be using this saw for stairbuilding as the 10 Makita LS10-13 is all I need for that work, been using it for so long its like a nicely worn in pair of workboots, just feels right.. Got a few old Freud blades from back in the 70-80`s with the big carbide teeth, stiff thick steel body, no deflection in the cut there. Those set me back over $150. each way back then, only been sharpened once each but never use them on MDF , mostly hardwood stair tread and birch plywood risers n skirt boards. I counted 47 different 10" carbide blades stacked up that needs to be resharpened, usually just buy another rather than get them resharpened, all places around here that supposedly regrind them do a poor job.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see my good buds at Rideout Tool and Machine handle the FS blades, I will duck in and see Mike, see what he has or can get me.
Busy Bee Tools also handle them so if Rideout don`t pan out I will check with them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys can't afford not to have the best possible tools ! They make you look better , and make you more money ! Your work is right out in front of every ones face , has to be perfect !
> I get mad every time I do anything to that garage , never seen such chitty work ! Nothing even close to square !! Them guys that built it should be fired and never allowed to build a dam thing again !! Sure wish I had been round here when they was building it ! I wouldn't pay them a dime till they did it right !



That is very true, the work I do is right out front and is scrutinized by very demanding clients. I be darned today, the big boss showed up with a well heeled prospective client, after introductions the new face asks a few questions about the crown I was installing, walks slowly along the wall looking at the overlap joints and corner joints in the crown. Turns to the big boss and just says, I want him to do all the trim in my house!! Big boss smiles and says, he does all our trim, you get us to build you a home and they are all trimmed by that guy. Then adds, let me take you and show you a real trim job. I knew he was headed up to the show home!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I havn`t pulled the blade off yet but I believe all the 12" blades are 1" arbor. I used the saw today for the first time after setting it up to cut square in both directions, it was off a few thou on the table but the vertical was near on, dialed it in and then started cutting MDF crown, the blade that came with it is fine for cutting that soft MDF but likely will need a stiffer blade for hardwood. I won`t be using this saw for stairbuilding as the 10 Makita LS10-13 is all I need for that work, been using it for so long its like a nicely worn in pair of workboots, just feels right.. Got a few old Freud blades from back in the 70-80`s with the big carbide teeth, stiff thick steel body, no deflection in the cut there. Those set me back over $150. each way back then, only been sharpened once each but never use them on MDF , mostly hardwood stair tread and birch plywood risers n skirt boards. I counted 47 different 10" carbide blades stacked up that needs to be resharpened, usually just buy another rather than get them resharpened, all places around here that supposedly regrind them do a poor job.



Same here....we used to have a great saw shop....he did every thing well......great on a handsaw too.....gone....passed away. No place around now that do anything worth a chit... That's why I send my good blades to Forest or Conn. Saw & Tool......they also grind all my custom knives for the moulder for matching existing mouldings......I got quite a pile dull saw blades too......most are not worth sending out.....just buy another......but any saw plate I spend over $100 for gets resharpened by the pros....


----------



## pioneerguy600

We have several recycling outfits that stock some blades at the building supply outlets, I pick up one or two for each job and surprisingly they cut pretty good, cost about $40 for each one with a trade in of one of their dulled blades. First time costs about $85, take and use it until dulled then turn it in and pay about half price of original to get a new sharp one. I like the Razor Tooth ones quite well.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have several recycling outfits that stock some blades at the building supply outlets, I pick up one or two for each job and surprisingly they cut pretty good, cost about $40 for each one with a trade in of one of their dulled blades. First time costs about $85, take and use it until dulled then turn it in and pay about half price of original to get a new sharp one. I like the Razor Tooth ones quite well.



I like that concept....wish someone around here did that for more run of the mill blades. The last guy to do sharpening was gung-ho....would come to the shop every Wed to pickup/drop off blades.....another good concept.....first I gave him a stack of skilsaw blades to see what he could do.....the next Wed he showed up with them. They cut OK...better than before. So I gave him a stack of 8 1/4 and semi disposable 10" job saw blades.....again, he showed up the following Wed and again they were passable but they weren't great blades to start with so I gave him an old Freud glue line rip blade that was way passed due to see what he could do with a good saw plate designed for a specific purpose.....when new (if your saw was tuned good enough) it would rip a perfect glue line...as good or better than jointed....it came back the following Wed. but cut like a general purpose contractors blade......he had paid no attention to the original hook and pitch angles.....I didn't say anything because I now knew that he didn't know.....pointless to scold a slow child.....but I didn't have anymore blade to sharpen....boy that pizzed him off...he went over to the shelves where I keep all my blades and started saying that there were more dull blades there that he could do.....I said no.....I'm good for now.....thought he was going to take the blade right off the table saw he was so adamant....pitched quite a tantrum....said I was holding out on him...LOL.....I said "I'll call you when I've got stuff you can sharpen"....He was mad....like a junky that lost his "connection"...he stormed out of the shop, jumped in his truck and promptly backed out over the bank at the shop and got stuck...it was winter....Mikey and I had been working in the shop and weren't rigged up for outdoors..and we were laffing at the sound of him smoking the tires right off his old half ton two wheel drive.....he was at it quite awhile...we finally put on our straight faces and went out.....he quit spinning and rolled his window down and Mikey says with a dead pan face "Gee....you really shouldn't backed in there" Oh man that was the last straw...he rolled the window up and layed into that poor old tuck anew.....really putting the miles on the rear wheels......couldn't hear what he was hollering in the cab but his mouth was going...'bout the same speed as the rear wheels........haven't seen him since......no humor...him.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I like that concept....wish someone around here did that for more run of the mill blades. The last guy to do sharpening was gung-ho....would come to the shop every Wed to pickup/drop off blades.....another good concept.....first I gave him a stack of skilsaw blades to see what he could do.....the next Wed he showed up with them. They cut OK...better than before. So I gave him a stack of 8 1/4 and semi disposable 10" job saw blades.....again, he showed up the following Wed and again they were passable but they weren't great blades to start with so I gave him an old Freud glue line rip blade that was way passed due to see what he could do with a good saw plate designed for a specific purpose.....when new (if your saw was tuned good enough) it would rip a perfect glue line...as good or better than jointed....it came back the following Wed. but cut like a general purpose contractors blade......he had paid no attention to the original hook and pitch angles.....I didn't say anything because I now knew that he didn't know.....pointless to scold a slow child.....but I didn't have anymore blade to sharpen....boy that pizzed him off...he went over to the shelves where I keep all my blades and started saying that there were more dull blades there that he could do.....I said no.....I'm good for now.....thought he was going to take the blade right off the table saw he was so adamant....pitched quite a tantrum....said I was holding out on him...LOL.....I said "I'll call you when I've got stuff you can sharpen"....He was mad....like a junky that lost his "connection"...he stormed out of the shop, jumped in his truck and promptly backed out over the bank at the shop and got stuck...it was winter....Mikey and I had been working in the shop and weren't rigged up for outdoors..and we were laffing at the sound of him smoking the tires right off his old half ton two wheel drive.....he was at it quite awhile...we finally put on our straight faces and went out.....he quit spinning and rolled his window down and Mikey says with a dead pan face "Gee....you really shouldn't backed in there" Oh man that was the last straw...he rolled the window up and layed into that poor old tuck anew.....really putting the miles on the rear wheels......couldn't hear what he was hollering in the cab but his mouth was going...'bout the same speed as the rear wheels........haven't seen him since......no humor...him.




Gung ho eh, yep met far too many of them over anxious over the top types. Going to take over the whole world them. Most gone on to other stuffs now but one still left I know of, lives not far from Dan actually. Man o man does that guy do a lot of work, almost as much re work of his mistakes as he works like the Tasmanian Devil but goes in reverse almost as much as ahead. His work looks it also, very poor craftsmanship and no forethought put into anything he does. Just bang er together and modify/fix it later. His best trait is he can BS and promote himself so well, gets jobs galore, but seldom gets a repeat job. I see his work often, too often with irate customers trying to get a effed up mess fixed to look presentable or to be even useful.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gung ho eh, yep met far too many of them over anxious over the top types. Going to take over the whole world them. Most gone on to other stuffs now but one still left I know of, lives not far from Dan actually. Man o man does that guy do a lot of work, almost as much re work of his mistakes as he works like the Tasmanian Devil but goes in reverse almost as much as ahead. His work looks it also, very poor craftsmanship and no forethought put into anything he does. Just bang er together and modify/fix it later. His best trait is he can BS and promote himself so well, gets jobs galore, but seldom gets a repeat job. I see his work often, too often with irate customers trying to get a effed up mess fixed to look presentable or to be even useful.....LOL




Yep nothing I hate worse than fixing someone else's mess.......always time to do it twice but never time to do it right once!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep nothing I hate worse than fixing someone else's mess.......always time to do it twice but never time to do it right once!!!!!


Really gets me mad when I gotta fix anything I did already ! LOL Try my best , but every now and then I get pinched . Seems to be stuff I am stihl kinda new at . LOL Sure makes me think twice as hard , whole time cursing myself . LOL Just 3 times as mad at fixing others crap ! Where I worked I got to do it every damn day ! Talk bout getting old in a hurry ! Took me a few weeks to go raise hell with the boss . He got an ear full ! But it fixed the problem finally .
What it was , the antique welders we had to use . 2 torches one pointing up and one down to just fuse the steel together . Hold it in place with magnetic clamps , then but them together to make the weld . Anything from .012 to .030 thick flat sheet . Some how I got the job of setting them up , real PITA if ya didn't know WTF yer doing . LOL After new guys got on that job it would take 3 to 6 months before they thought they could set them up . OMG did they make messes out of them dang old things ! Problem was it was so easy to start playing with them torches . They were given a piece of paper telling them how to do it . LOL Bosses really thought that was all that was needed . LOL You guys know old chit can't be ran by what a piece of paper says , its a starting point . The rest you learn on the job , maybe ?? Some just never did ! Old as them things were , could stihl get them to run 100 inches a min. Very thin steel was the real beach ! LOL Not allowed to have holes in the welds . LOL But that paper told them to burn holes in it then back it off a little ?? LOL If forgot to mention once set up , cut that one out and do it right ? Stupid bosses had no idea about that either it seemed ? So all they did was burn holes through it , then speed it up a little . Nothing about adjusting the torches so it would weld and not burn through , or not getting it hot enough that it didn't weld . Then the other problem of getting the top torch to look like it was working only to have the bottom one not . LOL Sounds kinda funny it could do that , but it did very well . LOL After so many welds break inside that 500' long furnace , bosses got there azz chewed real good ! LOL But chit rolls down hill , so . LOL It just got to the point the others were told to leave the welders the F alone . Only I was to set them up . LOL That worked just fine , till I missed a day , or 6 months with back surgery ! LMAO !! I was told I was getting cursed badly every day I was off ! LMAO !! They even called maintenance people to try and set them welders up !! All they said , you got the paper on it ! LMAO !!
They paid some idgit to come into that plant and write up how every job was done ? They really thought that was all it took to do any job in that plant !! That was a couple years before I even got moved up to that job . LOL Never found out what they paid the place that guy worked for ? I can sure guess it was a very large bill ! LOL Someone that has no clues what he was even looking at wrote up how to do each job in my dept. We laughed for a good year on that one ! LMAO Stihl !!
That last time I was off , the others on that job were told they better learn NOW ! LOL Really expected a phone call from them idiots ! Sure wish they would have cause I was ready !! Bet they knew what I would say is why they didn't . LOL I never had any problem telling them the truth , can't get in trouble for telling the truth ! LOL I was well know for that too in there . LOL Also think that is the reason I could never get along with just one boss . Proved him wrong several times , but he was never wrong !! 

My fingers are cramped !! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

That all sounds just about right John.......managers have the misconception that they know the hands on stuff on how the job works...some do if they worked their up through the company or trade...most by far don't....ego is what got them the job but it is their worst enemy when trying to manage something they never learned. I've met very few "higher ups" that would listen to what they were told by a mere worker drone. Used really pizz me off when I was younger.....now I say my piece and if it doesn't sink in I try again......if that don't make a splash.....I been known to set a trap......and once sprung I have plausible deniability....."Dunno Bozz....thought you knew what you was doing......Hate to be an "I told ya so"...butt....I did....'membaaah???" Failure and embarrassment are the best teachers.....right up there with pain....ego hates to learn....especially if the lesson is coming from an "underling".....when I manage men and we're on a project I'm willing to listen to anyone/everyone..... ask for opinions/thoughts. I may discount opinions along the way but I don't know how many times a bottom rung helper has seen a better way to an end than I/we had envisioned. You can be in charge but if you want to keep learning, leave your ego at the door.....the biggest reason I do the work I do is to keep learning.....that's what makes the work enjoyable to me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have never worked for or under a boss that knew the trade he was being boss over, they just ruled and left the work to us underlings, best ones just asked what we needed for the next day,next week and made sure materials were there on time. Time schedule would be discussed and the crew would make it happen.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> You like nitro methane?



Nothing like Nitro in the AM!


Reminded me of this one...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That all sounds just about right John.......managers have the misconception that they know the hands on stuff on how the job works...some do if they worked their up through the company or trade...most by far don't....ego is what got them the job but it is their worst enemy when trying to manage something they never learned. I've met very few "higher ups" that would listen to what they were told by a mere worker drone. Used really pizz me off when I was younger.....now I say my piece and if it doesn't sink in I try again......if that don't make a splash.....I been known to set a trap......and once sprung I have plausible deniability....."Dunno Bozz....thought you knew what you was doing......Hate to be an "I told ya so"...butt....I did....'membaaah???" Failure and embarrassment are the best teachers.....right up there with pain....ego hates to learn....especially if the lesson is coming from an "underling".....when I manage men and we're on a project I'm willing to listen to anyone/everyone..... ask for opinions/thoughts. I may discount opinions along the way but I don't know how many times a bottom rung helper has seen a better way to an end than I/we had envisioned. You can be in charge but if you want to keep learning, leave your ego at the door.....the biggest reason I do the work I do is to keep learning.....that's what makes the work enjoyable to me.


You would be a boss I could get along with very well ! Like most I worked for in that mill . Very few moved up to a boss job , sure liked the ones that did . that one azzhole boss hated any boss that moved up that way . And I am so positive cause they knew better than him how things worked . LOL He was a educated , mechanical engineer . But couldn't change a sparkplug in a mower ! LOL Only one time in 24 yrs. around that a-hole I got him to admit I was better with mechanical stuff than him !! He musta needed something very badly from me , but I ferget ? LOL Had to be I was in shock !! LOL His Dad was way up the ladder at that co. , so he got where he was very fast and easy .


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have never worked for or under a boss that knew the trade he was being boss over, they just ruled and left the work to us underlings, best ones just asked what we needed for the next day,next week and made sure materials were there on time. Time schedule would be discussed and the crew would make it happen.


Best one I can member from that mill , was the guy they hired to manage all processing in the ( steel mill ) . Did that because he came from a amish furniture factory !! LMAO !! And he didn't last to long . LOL Nother story there on how he got fired . LOL All it was , he got used big time by ones that knew better , and knew he had no clue what was going on . LOL The ones that should have been fired didn't get fired . But that goes into another story bout knowing where the bodies are buried is why the main one didn't get fired . LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Nothing like Nitro in the AM!
> 
> 
> Reminded me of this one...



HHee hhheee !! Damn what fun that could be !! Just need depends strapped on tight !! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Saw this at Harley today....


----------



## dancan

Keep your saws clean .






This has been a public service announcement .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Best one I can member from that mill , was the guy they hired to manage all processing in the ( steel mill ) . Did that because he came from a amish furniture factory !! LMAO !! And he didn't last to long . LOL Nother story there on how he got fired . LOL All it was , he got used big time by ones that knew better , and knew he had no clue what was going on . LOL The ones that should have been fired didn't get fired . But that goes into another story bout knowing where the bodies are buried is why the main one didn't get fired . LOL





Jimmy in NC said:


> Saw this at Harley today....




Ear ring????


----------



## Cantdog

The Ducati dealer I use down in Windham has a great advertisement........the counter top where you talk and pay is glass....the cabinet has a false top about 4 inches below the glass....in the compartment are two pistons and eight valves.....all the valves are in various states of bent, folded over and broken off. The pistons are too...one has no top at all...the other has a partial top but is missing half of the skirt...the sign next to this mess under the glass says..."This is what happens when YOU decide to put off the dealer specified timing belt changes" I bet he's installed a ton of timing belts!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> The Ducati dealer I use down in Windham has a great advertisement........the counter top where you talk and pay is glass....the cabinet has a false top about 4 inches below the glass....in the compartment are two pistons and eight valves.....all the valves are in various states of bent, folded over and broken off. The pistons are too...one has no top at all...the other has a partial top but is missing half of the skirt...the sign next to this mess under the glass says..."This is what happens when YOU decide to put off the dealer specified timing belt changes" I bet he's installed a ton of timing belts!!!!!!


Dealer today had 3 techs looking at a big twin cussing it. Had a hypercharger and drag pipes with no baffles. One guy going on and on how it needed to be rejetted and wasn't getting enough fuel. It was going to keep fouling plugs until bigger jets were put in or the drilled them out. The raw gas smell was THICK. I don't think it needed bigger..maybe smaller. Got my annual and ran.


----------



## RiverRat2

Cantdog said:


> The Ducati dealer I use down in Windham has a great advertisement........the counter top where you talk and pay is glass....the cabinet has a false top about 4 inches below the glass....in the compartment are two pistons and eight valves.....all the valves are in various states of bent, folded over and broken off. The pistons are too...one has no top at all...the other has a partial top but is missing half of the skirt...the sign next to this mess under the glass says..."This is what happens when YOU decide to put off the dealer specified timing belt changes" I bet he's installed a ton of timing belts!!!!!!


LOL!!! If you're not running hard enough to break stuff,,,,, You won't win!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

RiverRat2 said:


> LOL!!! If you're not running hard enough to break stuff,,,,, You won't win!!!!!



LOL True......pretty difficult to run a SuperBike very hard on the street without dying or going to jail for felony speed....damn 916 is real long legged.....no red line on the tach...decided to find where the rev limiter cut in.....spooled her up to 105 mph...turning 11,650 rpm couldn't find the rev limiter...shifted into third, fourth. fifth, sixth with the throttle closed and returned to the speed limit more or less.....guess I don't really need to know anything more about the rev limiter........beyond my limit.. Been riding by the seat of my pants so long knew when to shift......at 11,000 +....no matter what the bike looked like you knew damn well you were on a two cylinder motorcycle Felt that vibration before......just way slower....view in the mirrors looked the same too.....LOL!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> LOL True......pretty difficult to run a SuperBike very hard on the street without dying or going to jail for felony speed....damn 916 is real long legged.....no red line on the tach...decided to find where the rev limiter cut in.....spooled her up to 105 mph...turning 11,650 rpm couldn't find the rev limiter...shifted into third, fourth. fifth, sixth with the throttle closed and returned to the speed limit more or less.....guess I don't really need to know anything more about the rev limiter........beyond my limit.. Been riding by the seat of my pants so long knew when to shift......at 11,000 +....no matter what the bike looked like you knew damn well you were on a two cylinder motorcycle Felt that vibration before......just way slower....view in the mirrors looked the same too.....LOL!!!


6,800 rpm on mine....[emoji53] 

I find it often.


----------



## Welder56

Jimmy in NC said:


> 6,800 rpm on mine....[emoji53]
> 
> I find it often.



My last bike was a cbr1000rr. What a rocketship that was. Cheap mans Ferrari lol


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Welder56 said:


> My last bike was a cbr1000rr. What a rocketship that was. Cheap mans Ferrari lol


I've ridden a few liter bikes. Damn fast and fun....I'd get in trouble. The Ulysses is bad enough...damn GPS max speed recall will get you in trouble.


----------



## Welder56

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've ridden a few liter bikes. Damn fast and fun....I'd get in trouble. The Ulysses is bad enough...damn GPS max speed recall will get you in trouble.



Always fun. I had a car 929rr before that and a gsxr600 before that LOL I love em. Last crash I had was so close to being disastrous. Haven't bought another one yet. I got an itch tho. 

Want something a little more tame for next time


----------



## pioneerguy600

No bike riding today, be blown right off the road round here!


----------



## Welder56

Holy I guess. You'd be at least driving at a 45 degree angle down the road


----------



## Cantdog

Gone by me now...overcast but clearing slowly.....blew wicked in the night...drove down to the Copper Mine this morning just to get some pics of the copper work before the mason covered most of it with stone chimney......many trees down along the way....power stayed on all night much to my surprise... Good blow for sure...glad my boats are all tucked away still......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gone by here as well, sun is trying to break through.


----------



## Welder56

Ya it was nice enough to get the kids out for a walk after supper. Figured get em out now since it seems like the weekend isn't calling for the nicest of weather. Calling for a little bit of white chit......


----------



## dancan

Gentlemen , stink proof your saws .


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , I gots a few stickers , not the official ones but a few stickers just the same LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , I gots a few stickers , not the official ones but a few stickers just the same LOL


 Can`t wait to see em!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very nice day here just before the storm scheduled to arrive tonight, had saw out cutting some firewood this afternoon.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very nice day here just before the storm scheduled to arrive tonight, had saw out cutting some firewood this afternoon.


Yea , but ya missed him !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Better put a flashing beacon of his head . They did that to guys at work that had to be round overhead cranes . LOL Talk bout funny looking ! We also had BRIGHT YELLER hard hats ! LOL Guess they thought we was blind up there in that cab ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Better put a flashing beacon of his head . They did that to guys at work that had to be round overhead cranes . LOL Talk bout funny looking ! We also had BRIGHT YELLER hard hats ! LOL Guess they thought we was blind up there in that cab ? LOL


Dang I use to have a couple of them things , battery powered things . LOL No idea WTF I did with them ? Never had to use them , I was up in the air , why they gave me 2 of them ????


----------



## pioneerguy600

High visibility colors would make it easier to see him, brown n green don`t really stand out in that thick tangle we were working in.


----------



## Cantdog

Ran a couple saws Fri.....had two problematic saws that have been at the shop for awhile..a 49sp and a 51 Husky.....think I finally may have cured the 49... that ran good, cut good, idled well and restarted hot and cold well....so MAYBE that can go home AGAIN... The Husky still not sure of...runs and cut good but is very unpredictable at idle...idles fine but will occasionally stall and not want to restart.....acts flooded but when it does start it doesn't smoke, stutter or anything...just starts.....sent the carb through the UC and a new full kit.....set the metering lever with the Walbro gauge.....I think I may have to go back in and set it just a tad lower. Was cleaning up my maple pile left from the Popple Harvest and road testing these saws.....both totally rebuilt..stock...new seals and gaskets, rings, fuel lines and filters etc...going in and do some more this morning....gonna reset the lever on the Husky and give that a try......these are the 2 in a hundred saws that seem to have no interest in a second life....we'll have to see who is more stubborn.....already been a couple yrs on both taking up space at the shop after being returned by their owners....threatened to set fire to the pair numerous times...after blunt force trauma...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have you done a vac/pressure test on them?


----------



## Cantdog

No I haven't yet......the 49 straightened out yesterday and ran flawless .....the 51 also went good....that'll be the next step if they become problematic again.


----------



## dancan

Page 2 I'll trade my 630 J'Red for one of these bump .






Bump !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Page 2 I'll trade my 630 J'Red for one of these bump .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump !




Hint hint....nudge nudge....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Page 2 I'll trade my 630 J'Red for one of these bump .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump !


Easier to get a kid to do the splitting ! LOL That thing looks very manual ? LOL Sides you keep saying you don't have any orange or red saws? I think yer fulla chit ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No I haven't yet......the 49 straightened out yesterday and ran flawless .....the 51 also went good....that'll be the next step if they become problematic again.


 I like to test every saw I work on before and after a rebuild, it can pinpoint or rule out potential problems that can drive one batty trying to figure them out once up and running.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like to test every saw I work on before and after a rebuild, it can pinpoint or rule out potential problems that can drive one batty trying to figure them out once up and running.


Certainlly not a bad plan......good information to have in the beginning...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Page 2 I'll trade my 630 J'Red for one of these bump .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump !




Zat...#576 92 67-01....3.3 lb head, 30" handle?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Certainlly not a bad plan......good information to have in the beginning...


 Worked fine for me til the hose leaked on my vac tester, darn near tore that saw all down again spraying all suspect places with soapy water, no leak could be found until suds sliding down the hose started bubbling. Darn hose, came off my 1964 Chev truck, was a vacuum hose or windshield washer fluid hose, should have lasted much longer.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Worked fine for me til the hose leaked on my vac tester, darn near tore that saw all down again spraying all suspect places with soapy water, no leak could be found until suds sliding down the hose started bubbling. Darn hose, came off my 1964 Chev truck, was a vacuum hose or windshield washer fluid hose, should have lasted much longer.....LOL



Gawd I hate when stuff like that happens!!!! That ranks right up there with doing woodworking......my usual problem occurs when I have to do something nearly impossible and I focus so much on that part, which I ace, then find I've something totally stupid or had inchitis and cut the whole thing an inch short, rendering the impossible work just firewood. It's something I might fire a helper for doing.......or at least brow beat for years.... 

Years ago my friend Mikey and I were building several very intricate staircases in the shop......Mikey was working on a curved piece of cherry base moulding.....roughed it out on the bandsaw, hand planed to fit the base skirtboard perfect.....made a jig to keep it square going through the moulder.....and had set up a router table with a straight bit to make the top parallel to the perfectly fit bottom......it came out beautiful...about 4 feet long....standard base mould to fit base the mould at the top and bottom of stairs . He was standing the admiring his finished work......fondling and inspecting....suddenly he fumbled the piece.....it fell right onto the still running router bit turning 28,000 rpm...the piece exploded in chips and was launched across the shop into a cement wall........all I could say was....."Well you know how to do it now"........that was in the old shop....the piece still sits on top of the TimeSaver in the new shop.......Mikey thinks I keep it to embarrass him......not so......I keep it to remind us all that losing track of what your doing, even for an instant can be catastrophic........luckily it was only wood...not body parts....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Zat...#576 92 67-01....3.3 lb head, 30" handle?



Nah , too small .

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/accessories/axes/splitting-maul/576926601/


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Worked fine for me til the hose leaked on my vac tester, darn near tore that saw all down again spraying all suspect places with soapy water, no leak could be found until suds sliding down the hose started bubbling. Darn hose, came off my 1964 Chev truck, was a vacuum hose or windshield washer fluid hose, should have lasted much longer.....LOL



God the last time I used the mity vac that happened to me. Couldn't find the leak on the saw anywhere. And man was it leaking air. LOL accidentally squirted some soapy water on the hose and it had a large crack. Cut it shorter and it worked great. No air leak on the Saw hahaha


----------



## Welder56

Cantdog said:


> Gawd I hate when stuff like that happens!!!! That ranks right up there with doing woodworking......my usual problem occurs when I have to do something nearly impossible and I focus so much on that part, which I ace, then find I've something totally stupid or had inchitis and cut the whole thing an inch short, rendering the impossible work just firewood. It's something I might fire a helper for doing.......or at least brow beat for years....
> 
> Years ago my friend Mikey and I were building several very intricate staircases in the shop......Mikey was working on a curved piece of cherry base moulding.....roughed it out on the bandsaw, hand planed to fit the base skirtboard perfect.....made a jig to keep it square going through the moulder.....and had set up a router table with a straight bit to make the top parallel to the perfectly fit bottom......it came out beautiful...about 4 feet long....standard base mould to fit base the mould at the top and bottom of stairs . He was standing the admiring his finished work......fondling and inspecting....suddenly he fumbled the piece.....it fell right onto the still running router bit turning 28,000 rpm...the piece exploded in chips and was launched across the shop into a cement wall........all I could say was....."Well you know how to do it now"........that was in the old shop....the piece still sits on top of the TimeSaver in the new shop.......Mikey thinks I keep it to embarrass him......not so......I keep it to remind us all that losing track of what your doing, even for an instant can be catastrophic........luckily it was only wood...not body parts....



It's crazy how fast something can happen eh? Id take work or equipment getting damaged and not people anyday too. Sometimes it's miraculous that someone didn't get hurt in some things I've seen LOL


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nah , too small .
> 
> http://www.husqvarna.com/us/accessories/axes/splitting-maul/576926601/


Tight azz go buy one ! LOL


----------



## dancan

They aint that cheap up here 
Be almost double


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> They aint that cheap up here
> Be almost double


Always the way in Canada  but we have PM Justin LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> They aint that cheap up here
> Be almost double



So what's this old junk 630 you gotts? Any pics??....


----------



## dancan

It's junk , I run over it with the truck , and used it as ballast in a saltwater boat ....
LOL


It's not in bad shape , polly run 5 hours in the last 8 years , I'll dig it out and get some pics this weekend , might even find a nice Sandvik or Windsor bar to go with , I figure it should be worth a hunret Merican at least , it does run


----------



## Cantdog

Any idea what era it is.....early/late....straight 630 or a Super...SuperII perhaps??


----------



## dancan

You'll have to do wait till tomorrow , just a 630 I think, nuthin special , I can get a Sharpie and write XPEE or WestCoast Supah Dupah on it if you want ?

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> You'll have to do wait till tomorrow , just a 630 I think, nuthin special , I can get a Sharpie and write XPEE or WestCoast Supah Dupah on it if you want ?
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



No that's awright.......you'd probably try and turn it into an OH630 anyway.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wet n dark here, no outside saw work today.


----------



## Cantdog

Bright, clear and warm here......I'll send some ovah for you guys tomorrow.....you'll like it!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Bright, clear and warm here......I'll send some ovah for you guys tomorrow.....you'll like it!!


 Thanks, really appreciate that, Dan has free koffee at the shop for all Merican tagged autos today.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks, really appreciate that, Dan has free koffee at the shop for all Merican tagged autos today.



Damn.......gonna miss it again......I like coffee........and free...well you know....!!!!!


I'll havta bring my thermos when I come up!!!


----------



## dancan

Limited time offer ....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Damn.......gonna miss it again......I like coffee........and free...well you know....!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'll havta bring my thermos when I come up!!!



You bring the thermos and coffee and Dan will heat the water, free hot water for those with the thermos.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You bring the thermos and coffee and Dan will heat the water, free hot water for those with the thermos.



LOL....that sounds more like it...


----------



## dancan

They've got a new ferry service up from Portland to Yarmouth , when I heard the ticket price I knew Robin would be driving LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> They've got a new ferry service up from Portland to Yarmouth , when I heard the ticket price I knew Robin would be driving LOL



I heard that as well, knew right away this setup won`t attract many tourists, slow trip and spendy. No commercial trucks allowed so that spells another year running a ferry in the ,red!


----------



## dancan

Yup


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> They've got a new ferry service up from Portland to Yarmouth , when I heard the ticket price I knew Robin would be driving LOL


Scared to say the price ? Nadian er Merican money ?


----------



## tbone75

Good night !


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Scared to say the price ? Nadian er Merican money ?


Might not be too bad in merican monies but you can get a lot of gas for the ticket price .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

Beauty day here......Page II bumpage........


----------



## tbone75

Pose to have some real nice weather days for the next few !


----------



## dancan

I clicked on a picture of a 346xp this morning before I left the house .
This happened by the time I got to work .







See nothing good comes from them Husqvees at all .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Didn`t get much white stuff here, more rain and its still raining, least no shoveling.


----------



## dancan

More snow at the shop .
I brought the dump trailer home


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> More snow at the shop .
> I brought the dump trailer home




Fulla snow???? Gonna save it yer freeza????


----------



## Welder56

Page two bump!! 

Sun came out this afternoon. Too bad my little girl was running a high fever  sat inside most of the day


----------



## Welder56

My new Dolkita is suppose to arrive this coming Friday.... Woot woot


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Fulla snow???? Gonna save it yer freeza????



Gotta keep the beer cold somehow , the running water might be installed soon and they keep promissin lecticity by next year ....






Mighty Mouse 034 Supah for the win !


----------



## dancan

Woot !!
Mighty Mouse Oh34 Supah for the win again !!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Woot !!
> Mighty Mouse Oh34 Supah for the win again !!!




I'm liking that second load betterer than the first.....though on the island I burn a lot of spruce....save what few skrids of hardwood I come by for real cold ovah niters....


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmm.......if I'm not mistaken there looks to be a few pieces of dry pferr up forward on the trailer......'least it's not popple.....


----------



## Welder56

056 super first startup. Finally got around to the finishing touches. 

Bad video and maybe tuned alittle rich. Didn't wanna start originally but put the kill switch on backwards (there's no markings haha). Flipped it too off and tried it and she went right to idle. Sounds so throaty


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good job Colin, they are a heavy old beast of a saw to drag around but make a good bucking saw or a fair saw for milling, just don`t overheat the coil in them, easy to do if milling . New coils are scarce for them but a fellow goes by the name, foggysail found a fix for them.


----------



## Welder56

Heard there's a fix. The friend of mine that's getting the saw pretty much said if she goes... She goes and not worried about it. The squish isn't tight. I gutted the muffler. So I gave it the best chance I could for repelling the heat. 

Glad it idled good and went WO. Really didn't wanna open it up again LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

There is actually two ways to fix them so they have spark again, foggysails fix is the better of the two , I know of another way also.


----------



## Welder56

Is it for a bosch ignition or a SEM?? This ones a SEM for sure. Or is there a difference??


----------



## Welder56

I epically failed modifying a K095 bar into a k041 bar. Looks like I'm gonna buy a k041 tomorrow LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Is it for a bosch ignition or a SEM?? This ones a SEM for sure. Or is there a difference??



It was for the Bosch ign, the SEM can be fixed another way, its a good read,

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...ihl-045-056-bosch-electronic-ignition.256095/


----------



## dancan

100% hardwood Robin


----------



## Cantdog

I meant in the first pic......that ain't hardwood......not unless you 'Nadians call those pointy green things on the branches leaves......second pic is hard wood 100%...


----------



## Welder56

I persevered and succeeded with the k095 bar into a k041

Thank god. Really didn't wanna buy a new bar as this one was brand new made in Germany, Laser removable sprocket nose. 





I epoxied the oiler hole. Hope it holds anyways.


----------



## dancan

What does the epoxy do?

Robin , I was talking about the second pics ....
Now , bout that first pic Mr. Hawkeye ,,,, there might possibly couda maybe just for the sake of argument and for the purpose of a photo opp a small piece of the lesser variety low ash content wood for the sole purpose of being split up into kindling to be used to light the paper that will light the fire in the furnace .
Mary Poppins said that it was OK for that use .



Hawkeye ,,,,, geez .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

Epoxy makes more powah, when used in the right places.


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> What does the epoxy do?
> 
> Robin , I was talking about the second pics ....
> Now , bout that first pic Mr. Hawkeye ,,,, there might possibly couda maybe just for the sake of argument and for the purpose of a photo opp a small piece of the lesser variety low ash content wood for the sole purpose of being split up into kindling to be used to light the paper that will light the fire in the furnace .
> Mary Poppins said that it was OK for that use .
> 
> 
> 
> Hawkeye ,,,,, geez .
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



Figured it would save an oily mess. Could be wrong tho. It was 8am when I decided to do that LOL


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Epoxy makes more powah, when used in the right places.



This is a porting forum isn't it??


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> What does the epoxy do?
> 
> Robin , I was talking about the second pics ....
> Now , bout that first pic Mr. Hawkeye ,,,, there might possibly couda maybe just for the sake of argument and for the purpose of a photo opp a small piece of the lesser variety low ash content wood for the sole purpose of being split up into kindling to be used to light the paper that will light the fire in the furnace .
> Mary Poppins said that it was OK for that use .
> 
> 
> 
> Hawkeye ,,,,, geez .
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC




hehehehehehehehehe........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> This is a porting forum isn't it??



Yup, we do all kinds of different modifications to chainsaws around here, sometimes it makes the world tilt on its axis but it seems to even out ok after some time passes.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup, we do all kinds of different modifications to chainsaws around here, sometimes it makes the world tilt on its axis but it seems to even out ok after some time passes.


Tilt ? More like make it spin bassackards !! LOL


----------



## Welder56

tbone75 said:


> Tilt ? More like make it spin bassackards !! LOL



I've read a few of those threads before. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Welder56 said:


> I've read a few of those threads before. LOL


Sure easy to find on AS !! LMAO !!


----------



## Welder56

tbone75 said:


> Sure easy to find on AS !! LMAO !!



Life's to short to get mad on the Internet eh? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Welder56 said:


> Life's to short to get mad on the Internet eh? LOL


Sure is , but it sure happens way too damn much ! Even got me a time er two ! But only cause my brain has been mushy fer a while . Knew not to do it , but farkers got me !!


----------



## Welder56

Hahaha always the way. Doesn't matter if it's in text form or verbally. Sometimes it's hard not to wanna rip someone for being a moron. 

I've been had a few times. Mostly kill people with kindness. Gets the attackers more mad and you walk away laughing instead


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure is , but it sure happens way too damn much ! Even got me a time er two ! But only cause my brain has been mushy fer a while . Knew not to do it , but farkers got me !!


 You just have to work on keeping it under control. We have members reading this thread and then running over to other sites and reporting what we are saying/doing. They need to get a life, I see it, I read it but don`t let it get to me, they are just sad little people....LOL


----------



## Welder56

Mostly sad because it's easier to hide behind a keyboard and say something, in that case it's double bad as they run to another site and *****. Lol

I don't take the forum stuff to seriously as it's not my life/livelihood. It's a hobby I enjoy doing/learning. This is the only thread I feel safe enough to post freely.... Lol


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You just have to work on keeping it under control. We have members reading this thread and then running over to other sites and reporting what we are saying/doing. They need to get a life, I see it, I read it but don`t let it get to me, they are just sad little people....LOL



Well they don't have much to do......watching us doing nothing can't be all that interesting....LOL!! I even bore myself....


----------



## pioneerguy600

This thread sure is slow and only a few of us old hands stop by once in a while to put up a post. Was a lively spot for a few years but things change and we have to change with the times, we have.


----------



## Welder56

Beauty day today and tomorrow is suppose to be close to 20 Celsius. Not looking forward to welding tomorrow. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Yep nice one here too...supposed to be 70 'Merican in the heat of the day....first day it felt like.......not winter....still having hard ground first thing in the morning a couple days this week.....but hopefully that's ovah....


----------



## tbone75

Had I been on the right meds , wouldn't been any problem . Being very serious bout this ! Its a good to use at times , but it honest now .
Really hate what happen , but I do know I was right on 75% of it , maybe more ? But that was long ago and far away , back in the real world with real stuff going on . So much better now ! 
But I am sure they will just a very tiny bit miss the money I was happy to give anytime it was needed . Nothing else left to miss I guess ? LMAO !!


----------



## tbone75

Getting just a little rain now , little past 6am when they said it would start ? LMAO !! Dang Arther sure is happy today , dancing all over me ! Rotten SOB he is ! LOL

Oh chit I gotta go burn a pellet , its below 70* !! Only 68* !!


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Had I been on the right meds , wouldn't been any problem . Being very serious bout this ! Its a good to use at times , but it honest now .
> Really hate what happen , but I do know I was right on 75% of it , maybe more ? But that was long ago and far away , back in the real world with real stuff going on . So much better now !
> But I am sure they will just a very tiny bit miss the money I was happy to give anytime it was needed . Nothing else left to miss I guess ? LMAO !!


Guess I will just ebay some saw parts I aint gonna use now . Some day ? LOL Few of them got some great deals off me for the big move . Stihl gots a few more to go . Nothing Jerry would want . LOL


----------



## Welder56

tbone75 said:


> Guess I will just ebay some saw parts I aint gonna use now . Some day ? LOL Few of them got some great deals off me for the big move . Stihl gots a few more to go . Nothing Jerry would want . LOL


I've recently moved a lot of parts and saws. I don't mind giving them. It feels good to help someone out 

Must be an orange ones???? LOL


----------



## Welder56

tbone75 said:


> Had I been on the right meds , wouldn't been any problem . Being very serious bout this ! Its a good to use at times , but it honest now .
> Really hate what happen , but I do know I was right on 75% of it , maybe more ? But that was long ago and far away , back in the real world with real stuff going on . So much better now !
> But I am sure they will just a very tiny bit miss the money I was happy to give anytime it was needed . Nothing else left to miss I guess ? LMAO !!



Life sometimes gets in the way of our moods. Don't think anyone can blame you for what was going on in your life. 

Glad to hear your doing better then . I try to remind myself there's 2/3 of the population of the world that are less fortunate. Sometimes I forget and get my mouth going though lol. Happened today at work actually hahaha.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, I sure have a lot to be thankful for, just so thankful for having my health, its the one thing more important than any possessions.


----------



## tbone75

Welder56 said:


> I've recently moved a lot of parts and saws. I don't mind giving them. It feels good to help someone out
> 
> Must be an orange ones???? LOL


Nope no orange ones . LOL Well yes there is a couple of them ! Fergot fer a sec. gots lots of colors to move along . Thinned them down by truck loads while back , stihl got some others I really don't need , but I have a few I will keep a good while yet . Just need to thin them down more yet . Not even 90% sure what will get moved out yet ? Several I thought I had to have , but do n't care as much as I did about them . More senimatial than anything . LOL 200T is bout wilde as I can use any more . LOL Sure like them little Eekos too . I know I am an oddball on what I like . LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, I sure have a lot to be thankful for, just so thankful for having my health, its the one thing more important than any possessions.


Best thing I seen come outta you fer a long time . LOL Not saying you said anything bad at all , now or ever ! Health is the most important thing yas got , no good to anyone if ya don't ! HBad as it sounds , your own health has to come before anyone else . If not you can't help them !!


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, I sure have a lot to be thankful for, just so thankful for having my health, its the one thing more important than any possessions.





tbone75 said:


> Best thing I seen come outta you fer a long time . LOL Not saying you said anything bad at all , now or ever ! Health is the most important thing yas got , no good to anyone if ya don't ! HBad as it sounds , your own health has to come before anyone else . If not you can't help them !!



Very happy to have my health. Had that chrons scare and thought I'd have to have that for the rest of my life. It's almost turned me into a new man for looking out for my health. 

Thank god I don't have anything like that though. 
Speaking of possessions I possibly could have my new saw tomorrow. Woot woot


----------



## Welder56

tbone75 said:


> Nope no orange ones . LOL Well yes there is a couple of them ! Fergot fer a sec. gots lots of colors to move along . Thinned them down by truck loads while back , stihl got some others I really don't need , but I have a few I will keep a good while yet . Just need to thin them down more yet . Not even 90% sure what will get moved out yet ? Several I thought I had to have , but do n't care as much as I did about them . More senimatial than anything . LOL 200T is bout wilde as I can use any more . LOL Sure like them little Eekos too . I know I am an oddball on what I like . LOL



After I do that 041 you gave me jerry I think I'm gonna slow down abit. I've been taken on a xl12 tho

It's way to easy to wanna have every good saw on the planet LOL.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Best thing I seen come outta you fer a long time . LOL Not saying you said anything bad at all , now or ever ! Health is the most important thing yas got , no good to anyone if ya don't ! HBad as it sounds , your own health has to come before anyone else . If not you can't help them !!



Online I likely appear as a shallow person, only talk about machines and stuff I am working on but offline I am actually much deeper than all that....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> After I do that 041 you gave me jerry I think I'm gonna slow down abit. I've been taken on a xl12 tho
> 
> It's way to easy to wanna have every good saw on the planet LOL.


 I have slowed up a whole lot myself since I have already owned almost every saw worth its salt....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Very happy to have my health. Had that chrons scare and thought I'd have to have that for the rest of my life. It's almost turned me into a new man for looking out for my health.
> 
> Thank god I don't have anything like that though.
> Speaking of possessions I possibly could have my new saw tomorrow. Woot woot



Very relieved when you told me that the chrons was a false diagnosis!!


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very relieved when you told me that the chrons was a false diagnosis!!


Same here jerry. An awkward moment with another man to find out but I'm past it LOL



pioneerguy600 said:


> I have slowed up a whole lot myself since I have already owned almost every saw worth its salt....LOL


Hahaha. I bet. Can't really get anything else when you have almost everything worth its weight.


----------



## tbone75

I just started a new chapter of life fer me not long ago . Trying to do things a little better as I go along . But health is long gone now , just a slow slide down the hill from here till ? Never to late for most things , but things happen , you just have to do the best ya can to keep it going . 
Trying to make things a little better than I had it starting out in several ways for my grandson . Plus do all I can for my girls till I can't no more . That is most important for me now i believe .


----------



## Cantdog

Yep health and family should not be under rated nor taken for granted.........we are only here for a short while and as an old downeast minister I used to work with would say when things didn't go well...."Aaahh...rough like life.....lucky to make it out of it alive".....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I just started a new chapter of life fer me not long ago . Trying to do things a little better as I go along . But health is long gone now , just a slow slide down the hill from here till ? Never to late for most things , but things happen , you just have to do the best ya can to keep it going .
> Trying to make things a little better than I had it starting out in several ways for my grandson . Plus do all I can for my girls till I can't no more . That is most important for me now i believe .



Every day is a struggle, one just has to soldier on and make the best of the situation. I know I can`t get as much done as when I was in my 20`s but I like to think I am more organized now and find easier ways to get stuff done. Lot less grab it and move it now, less bulling it into place just some forethought and use some of the gear I already own.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep health and family should not be under rated nor taken for granted.........we are only here for a short while and as an old downeast minister I used to work with would say when things didn't go well...."Aaahh...rough like life.....lucky to make it out of it alive".....



Yep,..I know a big stone mason, worked the hardest I ever known a man to work. When I was still in high school he told me its mind over matter, if you think positive you can do it. I often wonder how he survived all those years of hard labor, all the stuff he did was heavy work. 14 years ago I was involved on a big roof project that had a huge stone chimney that needed tear down and rebuild from the roofline. I called him up but wasn`t sure he would want to do this job at his age, he said he would drop by and check it out. Well he dropped by and I was near the peak of a 20' face 10-12 pitch section, he climbed up the ladder like a 20 year old and then walked up the slope right to the ridge without hesitation or thought.!! That year he was 71 years old!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,..I know a big stone mason, worked the hardest I ever known a man to work. When I was still in high school he told me its mind over matter, if you think positive you can do it. I often wonder how he survived all those years of hard labor, all the stuff he did was heavy work. 14 years ago I was involved on a big roof project that had a huge stone chimney that needed tear down and rebuild from the roofline. I called him up but wasn`t sure he would want to do this job at his age, he said he would drop by and check it out. Well he dropped by and I was near the peak of a 20' face 10-12 pitch section, he climbed up the ladder like a 20 year old and then walked up the slope right to the ridge without hesitation or thought.!! That year he was 71 years old!!



So true......years ago when I did a lot of high work on pipe staging in the city.....you get guys that were scared of heights but would try to do the work because they needed the job....I could pick 'em out in a heart beat.....some could/would overcome it...most could not....I'd say "Get down.....if are uncomfortable you'll get hurt, or hurt some else....at the very least we don't need any one handed carpenters...can't be hanging on all the time" But by the same token there were the few that were reckless...not thinking about what they were doing or where they were.......they had to get down too....always looking for the men that were cautions and thoughtful about the work but not scared.....mind over matter.....hope I can walk a 10 pitch when I'm 71 but hope the hell I don't still have to!!....ain't that far off timewise.....LOL...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ivan was the best stone mason I ever seen, he came from a long line of European stone masons and knew not only fit n finish but balance of estetics, his work made all the rest look like amateurs. He did take on that job of rebuilding that chimney, it was a 8' X 4'6" X 12' sucker with lots of nicely shaped stone. I asked him if he needed pictures before we tore it down, should have known better, he sorta scowled and replied, I know how to put it back together...LOL
We took it down and cleaned all the stones real nice n clean and when Ivan came back he put that chimney back together his way, used every stone and not one more or less, I couldn`t do that no matter how I would work it but he worked it out perfectly. The home owner was ecstatic and couldn`t get over what precision fit and beautiful job he had done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> So true......years ago when I did a lot of high work on pipe staging in the city.....you get guys that were scared of heights but would try to do the work because they needed the job....I could pick 'em out in a heart beat.....some could/would overcome it...most could not....I'd say "Get down.....if are uncomfortable you'll get hurt, or hurt some else....at the very least we don't need any one handed carpenters...can't be hanging on all the time" But by the same token there were the few that were reckless...not thinking about what they were doing or where they were.......they had to get down too....always looking for the men that were cautions and thoughtful about the work but not scared.....mind over matter.....hope I can walk a 10 pitch when I'm 71 but hope the hell I don't still have to!!....ain't that far off timewise.....LOL...



The rest of my crew were amazed, not one of them would even try to walk a 10-12 for even a few feet, I could walk it up but not down, Ivan could and did several times during his rebuild. He wasn`t reckless nor stupid, he was in his element! He continued to work until he was 81, he still does small stone and brick jobs if he feels like it.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The rest of my crew were amazed, not one of them would even try to walk a 10-12 for even a few feet, I could walk it up but not down, Ivan could and did several times during his rebuild. He wasn`t reckless nor stupid, he was in his element! He continued to work until he was 81, he still does small stone and brick jobs if he feels like it.




Yeah just got off a 9 pitch...that's always been about the end of comfortable walking.....I know exactly what you mean about being able to go up but not down!! Gotten stuck up there a couple times....I use fiberglass ladders....great ladders but slippery as the devil on the eves......always a bit scary stepping off a steep roof onto them.......these days I use a stand off like for painting.....put the rubber feet up on the roof deck with the ladder rails against the shingles.....gives you something to hold onto while stepping onto the ladder plus makes it very stable......


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t mind stepping off the roof onto the ladder either coming or going yet but walking down a 10-12 is a real test of balance and leg strength, very difficult not to get going too fast going down. We usually lay a ladder flat on the roof deck for getting up and down the slope. Even harder to walk a steep slope with a load of tools or materials on board....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ivan was the best stone mason I ever seen, he came from a long line of European stone masons and knew not only fit n finish but balance of estetics, his work made all the rest look like amateurs. He did take on that job of rebuilding that chimney, it was a 8' X 4'6" X 12' sucker with lots of nicely shaped stone. I asked him if he needed pictures before we tore it down, should have known better, he sorta scowled and replied, I know how to put it back together...LOL
> We took it down and cleaned all the stones real nice n clean and when Ivan came back he put that chimney back together his way, used every stone and not one more or less, I couldn`t do that no matter how I would work it but he worked it out perfectly. The home owner was ecstatic and couldn`t get over what precision fit and beautiful job he had done.


----------



## tbone75

No idea what that was , couldn't do anything till I posted it , no writing allowed either ? Real strange !!

Guess Jon1212 I think he goes by ? Must be mad at me cause of pig poop ? Never said a word to him or about him during that ugly stuff ? Maybe its cause I stuck up fer a friend . if it is I don't need to talk to him anyway . Just lots of stupid childish crap . But no more of that !!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Started working on my truck yesterday.....got the rear body off and Unc's load leveler and straps making a the job a whole lot easier!!!


----------



## dancan

Slackerzzzz


----------



## dancan

This the zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzhuskovite channel ???

Shazzam !!!!!






Mighty Mouse saves the day


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> This the zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzhuskovite channel ???
> 
> Shazzam !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty Mouse saves the day



Mighty loud Mighty Mouse...LOL
Also a mighty thirsty one.


----------



## dancan

Yup , a loud and thirsty little sob LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup , a loud and thirsty little sob LOL



But fast!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well Mighty Mouse cut up even more wood today and I split a good bit also. The sun was out but the wind made it feel a tad cool back in the pit.


----------



## dancan

Been moving and building new woodracks to stack all the Stihl cut wood , about half of what I drug home Saturday is split , last weeks haul and a couple of bucket loads from yesterday's stuff has been relocated , I'll be all cleaned up for more this week 
I did run the Kita on some of this today .






Looks like we'll be burning for another week .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I seen that on my way by.


----------



## dancan

You should have stopped in , I'd have gone up and got more , I'll just make more racks , less mowing


----------



## pioneerguy600

Seen you were busy splitting and moving wood so I just kept going, was quite nice there when the wind dropped down.


----------



## dancan

I started this morning , I could see my breath LOL

Hey Robin , free wood , nice and dry by now , been there for at least 3 years , just park on the shoulder of the road , load and go .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I started this morning , I could see my breath LOL
> 
> Hey Robin , free wood , nice and dry by now , been there for at least 3 years , just park on the shoulder of the road , load and go .


 Robins fav kind of wood?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Started working on my truck yesterday.....got the rear body off and Unc's load leveler and straps making a the job a whole lot easier!!!View attachment 499916



Glad it worked Lad.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robins fav kind of wood?



Yup , 2 kinds , free and dry .


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Danny.......I got some free firewood for you...I'll bring it along when I come up...free......direct to you from the PNW....well maybe not 'zactly direct...been used a little.

Old growth Doug fir......betterer than your pfirr.......dry too.....

Told ya you'd laugh when you saw my GM/Chebby 'mergency frame fix on Christmas Eve. It worked so good that when a week later the rear cross member came apart on both sides, I replicated the fix with two more.....LOL.............


----------



## Cantdog

Sorry...... pfirrgot the durn firewood pics......There'll be three whole pieces when I'm finished......stihl using the third one right now.....gotta keep one shock hooked up to control the ride.....in and out of the shop.....


----------



## Welder56

Got the smurf today. Woot woot. Gut that muffler and I'll call it good


----------



## tbone75

Them wood plugs look great , and did there job well !!


----------



## Cantdog

Welder56 said:


> Got the smurf today. Woot woot. Gut that muffler and I'll call it good
> 
> View attachment 500323
> View attachment 500324
> View attachment 500325



That is quite a wild looking muffler!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Them wood plugs look great , and did there job well !!




LOL......yep....You like those??!! Turned 'em about 0.040" ovahsized...and drove them home with a 14 lb hammah.....held the old girl together since Christmas...up here we call that kinda work "Gumpin".....she been Gumped......Gumped 'er together, I did....

Actually nothing to weld to.....no room.....no time....Christmas Eve.....that's the best Gump I could come up with right then....had the parts in stock...just had to change the shape from square to round!!!


----------



## Welder56

Muffler has 3 pieces. One attached to the cylinder, inside one (has the cat attached.... So four pieces ) and the outside cover.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> LOL......yep....You like those??!! Turned 'em about 0.040" ovahsized...and drove them home with a 14 lb hammah.....held the old girl together since Christmas...up here we call that kinda work "Gumpin".....she been Gumped......Gumped 'er together, I did....
> 
> Actually nothing to weld to.....no room.....no time....Christmas Eve.....that's the best Gump I could come up with right then....had the parts in stock...just had to change the shape from square to round!!!


I'm proud of that fix!!!!!

Quick and dirty.........


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm proud of that fix!!!!!
> 
> Quick and dirty.........



Git 'er done!!!!!!! Good Gumpin'.....probably not inspectable......and you might NOT want to try this at home.....


----------



## dancan

That Robin is a "Most Impressive" fix , "Hoopty" is what the younger generation around here would call it LOL
"That truck is Hoopty"
I did have a 5'x10' utility trailer come in for an inspection a few years ago , it had new springs , axle , tongue and coupler , all nice new lights , tires a glossy dark green and black paint job , it was a thing of beauty . 
The fella got mad at when I told him that we couldn't inspect a trailer that had a frame made of 4x4 pt lumber .
Yup , he had a Hoopty trailer .
The frame looks to be good on your truck , the inside flat parts good ?


----------



## tbone75

PC fix fer yer truck is called a presidential solution . LMFAO !! Don't want to say the other way to say that ! Can't say I like it much muhself . LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Desperate ducks do desperate things.......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Desperate ducks do desperate things.......


Quack......Quack.......Quack.....lol!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> That Robin is a "Most Impressive" fix , "Hoopty" is what the younger generation around here would call it LOL
> "That truck is Hoopty"
> I did have a 5'x10' utility trailer come in for an inspection a few years ago , it had new springs , axle , tongue and coupler , all nice new lights , tires a glossy dark green and black paint job , it was a thing of beauty .
> The fella got mad at when I told him that we couldn't inspect a trailer that had a frame made of 4x4 pt lumber .
> Yup , he had a Hoopty trailer .
> The frame looks to be good on your truck , the inside flat parts good ?




Yeah.. not bad......the back end is really thin......not from rust...just made that way....crumple zone thing I guess. But it's solid and straight.....the round cross members are toast as well as the square aft one.....few more pics of progress to date...working towards being non-Hoopty...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Got the smurf today. Woot woot. Gut that muffler and I'll call it good
> 
> View attachment 500323
> View attachment 500324
> View attachment 500325


 What a looker, thought it would be a smurf blue saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah.. not bad......the back end is really thin......not from rust...just made that way....crumple zone thing I guess. But it's solid and straight.....the round cross members are toast as well as the square aft one.....few more pics of progress to date...working towards being non-Hoopty...
> 
> View attachment 500353
> View attachment 500354
> View attachment 500355
> View attachment 500356
> View attachment 500357



Wicked!


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> What a looker, thought it would be a smurf blue saw.



I think it looks good as well. Av on it suppose to be really good as well. Time will tell how it lasts. 

Cats already out and bar mounted. Got dark outside on me tho


----------



## pioneerguy600

Would be a nice day to run saws!


----------



## Cantdog

Snowing here......went to Bangor this morning and bought some 5" channel iron for the cross member I have to make......and some 1/4" X 6" plate to re-enforce some weak spots on the frame up under the cab....and a pair of new gas tank straps.....back to truck work this afternoon....was down yesterday due to crap in my left eye.....slag, dirt, rust or grinding wheel chit.......doc said scratched me eye ball.....one-eyed welding wasn't gonna make it....better today....cutting and fitting this afternoon.....inside with the Free Flow mulling along on Jonsereds cut wood.....big doors closed......in a snow free zone....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yeah.. not bad......the back end is really thin......not from rust...just made that way....crumple zone thing I guess. But it's solid and straight.....the round cross members are toast as well as the square aft one.....few more pics of progress to date...working towards being non-Hoopty...
> 
> View attachment 500353
> View attachment 500354
> View attachment 500355
> View attachment 500356
> View attachment 500357


Well done. Buttressed nicely.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snowing here also, just started on my way home, coming down hard.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Snowing here also, just started on my way home, coming down hard.


That is just down right disgusting Jerry !!Should never be any snow after the end of March !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yeah, this going to ruin our poor sledding record, new snow will make good sledding, we don`t need or want that....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Had the AC on high today. Saw 84° on the way to pick up the wife's car from the dealer...at 5pm.


----------



## Cantdog

High of 38 here today......34 now....sun just went down.....downright coolish it is...but the snow didn't amount to more than an annoyance. Got the square cross member almost fitted this afternoon....tight squeeze...have to drive it in kitty cornered and cut around rivet heads in the frame as I go....just one more to do and it will be in place.....gotta cut two rather large holes in it and weld on a piece of 1 1/2' angle iron to support the spare tire winch.....first thing in the morning. Then move forward and pull the gas tank and that cross member will fall out....LOL!!! Gas tank strap is holding what's left of it in place...sorta.....

Picked up another minty looking 490.....this one may need engine work.....or not...we'll see....paid $45.00 for it....can afford to put some into it...if I have to..


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back from johns. 

Sippin Drambuie 

25.6 MPG at 65-80 mph on the way back. 

Had a great time. Serious trading. 

And apple sauce was made.

3 bushels of apples were harmed in the making.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Back from johns.
> 
> Sippin Drambuie
> 
> 25.6 MPG at 65-80 mph on the way back.
> 
> Had a great time. Serious trading.
> 
> And apple sauce was made.
> 
> 3 bushels of apples were harmed in the making.


A very big dent in the sauce already !!! Be gone in 2-3 weeks ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Rob did something right , sis said hes allowed back anytime . LOL

Bribes of fruit can help ! LMAO !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Rob did something right , sis said hes allowed back anytime . LOL
> 
> Bribes of fruit can help ! LMAO !!


LOTS of fruit. Lol

And Kool Kostom Peelers. Lol


----------



## dancan

Pics of the Peelers ?

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Pics of the Peelers ?
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



R&D this weekend.


----------



## Cantdog

Nice day here.....the rest of the stihl parts arrived yesterday.....may take a break from truck work and put the seals in this morning and pressure/vac test the OH26.....might finish it....depends on my mood.....and if it doesn't struggle to much......


----------



## tbone75

Yunto do this one too? LOL Chit only got a pic of the crank , SOB broked muh case splitter too ! Little pointy thing-a-muh-jig on the pusher hoochigigger . Had to grind on the end a bit and stick a nut on it to finish pushing the crank outta this 660 . Most trouble I ever had splitting one beefer ! 
Very amazed it didn't hurt anything else ? Its all fresh broked ! 
Gots another crank handy here , won't take much to get it back together .
Only problem is getting a Slug offa his anius . Arther is trying to be my worst enemy ! And doing damn good at it ! Both hips , back , both knees , left foot , right shoulder ! 
Least muh hands aint bad today . Can stihl get sumpin done . Gots 5 saws tore down right now , all Steels ! The one Hoosky is all back together . Could add 2 more to the list , but not just yet .
Prolly should so I can get all muh needed parts at once . But already ordered most of the parts fer the 026s & 260 . Prolly missed something on them 3 . That be Slug normal . LOL


----------



## tbone75

Gots some wall hangers today in the mail ! Couple of them may get used a bit also ? LOL The one hatchet is a R King , gotta ask muh brother WTF is up wiff dat chit , sucker didn't even give me one ! Its the one ya can read tool steel on it . Anvil is 1-1/2 lb. LOL


----------



## tbone75

That double headed one is a Marbles , new off the press . LOL One is pose to be a hand forged throwing hatchet ? Big double needs a handle I guess ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Picked up a box of nasty lookin ammo when me and Mongo was runnin round . Never seen anything like this stuff before ? Hope I don't have to test it out !!


----------



## tbone75

Got some smurfy fuel line , pose to hold up better in chit fuel we got ? Find out sometime soon .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That double headed one is a Marbles , new off the press . LOL One is pose to be a hand forged throwing hatchet ? Big double needs a handle I guess ? LOL



I had my eye on a new double bitted axe head, supposedly never had a handle in it but it got bid up to $560. before I dropped out, would have been sweet but not at that price. Blenkhorn Chief, not many floating around anymore. The big one you have looks interesting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got some smurfy fuel line , pose to hold up better in chit fuel we got ? Find out sometime soon .View attachment 500661



That blue line will hold up to some real nasty stuff, my buddy uses that line on printing presses that get some nasty stuff put through them to wash the ink off the print plates and drums. Stuff smells like acetone and lacquer thinners mixed, very volatile and eats rubber gloves for breakfast.


----------



## Cantdog

Had a pretty good day today.....got the rear cross member made and fit.....holes cut for wiring and spare tire winch Welded the whole mess in and reached a good stopping point.....then replaced both crank seals in the OH26....passed the pressure/vav tests with flying colors.....new OEM impulse line and 260 fuel line.....as Jerry said step drill is just the ticket to overbore the tank hole.....new air filter......would have completed the whole saw project but found a broken clutch spring when I removed it to change the crank seal.......went scrounging ebay for springs.....ended up buying a perfect as new looking OEM clutch for $12.99 delivered.....springs were $3-5 apiece and $3-4 shipping...cheeper to buy the whole thing and not mess with shoehorning springs on.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Looking good Robin. Need to bring Dad's truck up there to sell. No interest in it locally...picks up his new one on Friday.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Looking good Robin. Need to bring Dad's truck up there to sell. No interest in it locally...picks up his new one on Friday.



It's coming along Jimmy....tomorrow I drop the tank and see what that is hiding......then cut out for the forward cross member. You can see from this truck what we're up against here with the chit they put on the roads......this is the first vehicle I've ever had where the frame gave out before the original exhaust system........Maine is a "Truck" state.....they bring premium prices......used southern/southwestern truck are like gold.......literally....


----------



## dancan

Would sell up here in a heartbeat .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good looking job Robin! Our roads kill a vehicle about the same as yours do, rust out is a big problem, only undercoating keeps them a bit longer.


----------



## Stihl 041S

How did he break the crank!!?????!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good looking job Robin! Our roads kill a vehicle about the same as yours do, rust out is a big problem, only undercoating keeps them a bit longer.



Thank Jerry.......just iron carpentry 'zall......LOL!!!

Once I'm done, I'm gonna take the needle scaler to her.......jitter as much rust as I can out/off it, then a serious coat of brush applied red rustoleum then shoot black top coat followed by two coats of "Fluid Film".....that may buy me enough time to get the daughter out of college....couple more years.....engine be just about broken in by then....but that'll be all that's left........and the worn out tires.....rust never sleeps....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> How did he break the crank!!?????!!



Ahem.......that's kinda personal ain't it?.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thank Jerry.......just iron carpentry 'zall......LOL!!!
> 
> Once I'm done, I'm gonna take the needle scaler to her.......jitter as much rust as I can out/off it, then a serious coat of brush applied red rustoleum then shoot black top coat followed by two coats of "Fluid Film".....that may buy me enough time to get the daughter out of college....couple more years.....engine be just about broken in by then....but that'll be all that's left........and the worn out tires.....rust never sleeps....



Been a rust rebuilder almost all my life, comes natural up here. Welded a whole lot of frames and actually grafted many rear frames to front half frames, gotta be good at it now to get them past vehicle inspection.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

http://greensboro.craigslist.org/cto/5556753789.html


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> http://greensboro.craigslist.org/cto/5556753789.html


That be serious high mileage round here . Could be the problem ?


----------



## tbone75

No idea how he broke that crank ? Nothing else even scratched ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ahem.......that's kinda personal ain't it?.....


Ya know how them Mongos is ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a very nice day if outa the wind and in the sun. This North wind has to go, making it very cool for this time of year.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dan/Jerry...that saw should be showing up at Dan's shop. Can you look it over and give me the low down about it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have gone through plenty of them, no AV and just a rough all around saw. My good friend in Nfld. bought a new one in the mid 70`s, they were a step up from the XL12`s.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dan/Jerry...that saw should be showing up at Dan's shop. Can you look it over and give me the low down about it?


Leave it there fer the next pore . LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have gone through plenty of them, no AV and just a rough all around saw. My good friend in Nfld. bought a new one in the mid 70`s, they were a step up from the XL12`s.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The XL12 and SLAO`s would boil their fuel in the summer causing some re start problems but the Skil had a separate plastic fuel tank and they didn`t boil fuel, they were the forerunners of the modern chainsaws with separate fuel tanks. They would have been a great saw if they had AV.


----------



## Cantdog

Miserable day on the truck project yesterday.....well....not miserable so much as just arduous ....... Removing the fuel tank was a real PITA.....metal lines coming and going at the fuel pump crumbled when I tried the release the "Quick Connects" to the plastic jumper lines......so new fuel pump is in order... but....the lock ring holding it in was rusted to the fingers that hold it in as well as to the metal pump housing....rusting together was not as much of an issue as the fact that the rust had "grown" and swelled the parts together....lots of PB and beating ensued....about two hours actually before the lock ring gave it up. Glad I wasn't trying to fix that on the side of the road!!! I did this before removing the tank so I wasn't chasing the tank around the shop. So.....New fuel pump and lock ring........but wait...that's not all.....fuel feed and return lines also crumbled right where they went through a plastic clamp thingy....when I tried to release the other end of the plastic jumpers.......Soooo....new fuel pump, lock ring and fuel lines from the engine to the tank and emissions canister....that'll kick the chit out of $500.00 I'm sure. As much of a PITA it all is.....better to do it all now while I can almost see/reach it all rather than next month when it chit the bed halfway to somewhere..... At the end of the day the pitbull won......tank out and forward failed cross member out and gone......off to the shop now to see whether I'm going forward or backwards......

OH....Hey Danny got all your firewood out of the truck!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Robin thanks for the pictures and narratives. It amazes me as a truck like that would simply be scrapped here... no where near accustomed to working on stuff like that; I guess we are spoiled. The work looks top notch though! 

Box should arrive at the shop today. Open it up and make sure you have room to carry those big pieces with ya!


----------



## tbone75

Never seen a Chevy frame rust so bad . Ferd do much worse round here ? They are riveted together right at the back of the cab . I know of 3 that was replaced from the cab back . 2 of them I owned before and after they were fixed . My neighbor did on his own truck , plus rockers and door bottoms rotted out . Rest of that truck looked new ?


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Robin thanks for the pictures and narratives. It amazes me as a truck like that would simply be scrapped here... no where near accustomed to working on stuff like that; I guess we are spoiled. The work looks top notch though!
> 
> Box should arrive at the shop today. Open it up and make sure you have room to carry those big pieces with ya!



Always been that way here but been getting worse the last few years between the trucks getting lighter built and going from salt sand to straight rock salt on the roads. Always good running gear up here in rusted away vehicles but nothing to bolt them into.....

Box did arrive today...haven't opened it but I believe we won't have to rent a trailer to get them the rest of the way to N.S.


----------



## Cantdog

Today's work......


----------



## tbone75

You sure do nice work Robin !!


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Robin thanks for the pictures and narratives. It amazes me as a truck like that would simply be scrapped here... no where near accustomed to working on stuff like that; I guess we are spoiled. The work looks top notch though!
> 
> Box should arrive at the shop today. Open it up and make sure you have room to carry those big pieces with ya!



Jimmy...This truck is the exception to the rule........most like this are scrapped here too.....10 years old...good care...163,000 miles runs and drives just like it did when I bought it....tin work is still good......no body could afford to have all this work done......but I like the truck and I'm just not done with it yet.....so it has to go some more.....at least until the daughter is out of college......and maybe a little more....we'll see.....I generally run 'em until the wheels fall off....that's when I start looking for a new one.......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You sure do nice work Robin !!




Thanks John....now if I could just get paid for it......LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John......another 490 landed here today and I'll be darned but the stud that holds the top cover is twisted off in the bottom of the hole just like the other one!! The alum nut is there with the stud stuck in it...lol!! I just replaced an OH26 air filter so now I have two extra nuts but I'll have to bore the old one out like the other one...
Keep your eye out for a nice straight half wrap for that saw......this one is bent pretty bad......I'm on the hunt......rest of the saw looks great...16" Tsmura bar in 3/8" with three chains.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never seen a Chevy frame rust so bad . Ferd do much worse round here ? They are riveted together right at the back of the cab . I know of 3 that was replaced from the cab back . 2 of them I owned before and after they were fixed . My neighbor did on his own truck , plus rockers and door bottoms rotted out . Rest of that truck looked new ?



Just standard fare here John, every make and model will rust like that, some sooner than others but all will if not meticulously maintained. Mu old 79 still had black paint on the frame, not factory black paint but the stuff I put on it when it was only one year old. Still had its original fuel lines and all its brake lines on the frame, I replaced the rear brake lines on the rear differential housing with those epoxy coated lines long before they got scabby just to be sure a line did not break under hard braking with a load on. The only way to keep a frame here is to undercoat twice a year without skipping even once. 34 years for a truck frame here would be considered very rare on a vehicle used year round and never garage kept.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hey John......another 490 landed here today and I'll be darned but the stud that holds the top cover is twisted off in the bottom of the hole just like the other one!! The alum nut is there with the stud stuck in it...lol!! I just replaced an OH26 air filter so now I have two extra nuts but I'll have to bore the old one out like the other one...
> Keep your eye out for a nice straight half wrap for that saw......this one is bent pretty bad......I'm on the hunt......rest of the saw looks great...16" Tsmura bar in 3/8" with three chains.



I have lots of stuff/parts for them if you can`t find them state side.


----------



## dancan

Stihl to the rescue LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just standard fare here John, every make and model will rust like that, some sooner than others but all will if not meticulously maintained. Mu old 79 still had black paint on the frame, not factory black paint but the stuff I put on it when it was only one year old. Still had its original fuel lines and all its brake lines on the frame, I replaced the rear brake lines on the rear differential housing with those epoxy coated lines long before they got scabby just to be sure a line did not break under hard braking with a load on. The only way to keep a frame here is to undercoat twice a year without skipping even once. 34 years for a truck frame here would be considered very rare on a vehicle used year round and never garage kept.




Yep and that 79 even had real iron in the frame....not the cheezy crumple zone frames of today......I use either prebent stainless or nickel/copper brake lines these days........if you look closely in the pics. the rear main line is Teflon coated auto parts store stuff replaced 3-4 years ago when the OEM one rotted away up above the fuel tank......it is getting scabby now....replace that this episode as well. Truck should be in pretty good standing after this fit.......


----------



## dancan

The NiCu lines are not DOT approved up here .
Jimmy , Robin's frame is rated as "Mint" up here .
Robin , just keep that powered bike on board for when the Cheby calls it quits LOL
Nice work .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The NiCu lines are not DOT approved up here .
> Jimmy , Robin's frame is rated as "Mint" up here .
> Robin , just keep that powered bike on board for when the Cheby calls it quits LOL
> Nice work .




That's to bad.......They are good this side o'de border......nice stuff to work with....but straight copper is not either unless OEM......the '76 Blue Brick is all OEM copper lines.....


----------



## tbone75

Almost done with the broke crank 660 . Just gotta do the rakers on the chain and out the door it goes ! Shoulders hurtin to much to finish it tonight .
Can't even get a dang shower yet , arms won't go high nuff ! Hate this chit so damn bad !! But its stihl better than not feeling anything !! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I should just drive dad's truck north. Bet it would sell before Monday...drives fine, runs great. He has to go to Myrtle Beach Monday...taking it as it has the camper shell.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stainless lines would be the best around here but if kept undercoated the lines have lasted quite well except those down where they are literally sandblasted by the rock salt. This winter the Dept of Transport were spreading salt brine instead of rock salt, likely no better but can`t be much worse.


----------



## dancan

Robin , them Blue Brick lines are DOT approved , none of the NiCu line vendors are willing to go through the approval process up here .
I was told that the factory prebent Chebby lines were pretty cheap for some models .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , them Blue Brick lines are DOT approved , none of the NiCu line vendors are willing to go through the approval process up here .
> I was told that the factory prebent Chebby lines were pretty cheap for some models .



I haven't tried a GM dealer directly but my research online has found that the prebent regular steel line are like $50 less than the same kits in full stainless steel......I really like the idea of "forever" lines...so I'm willing to spend a bit more to not have to do it over every three years......as I said I drive 'em 'till the wheels fall off......never sell my trucks except to the scrap yard......my friend Willey always laffs when I talk of selling something.....he says "You would never sell ANYTHING.....you wouldn't sell a dead cat for fear there might be one life left in him and you might of miscounted" LOL!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stainless lines would be the best around here but if kept undercoated the lines have lasted quite well except those down where they are literally sandblasted by the rock salt. This winter the Dept of Transport were spreading salt brine instead of rock salt, likely no better but can`t be much worse.



Yeah...they do both here......when snow is eminent they lay down a coat of brine......then follow up with straight rock salt on the state roads.....town roads get saltsand........I live on a town road but at either end it goes to state road.....I can't get away from it......


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have lots of stuff/parts for them if you can`t find them state side.


Thanks Jerry .....I'll see what turns up between now and then but if I'm still looking when I come up perhaps I can buy a straight handle from you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Jerry .....I'll see what turns up between now and then but if I'm still looking when I come up perhaps I can buy a straight handle from you.



No need to buy, I will toss a couple of complete saws in the trunk, good riddance to em.....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got a couple new toys today , shinny toys too ! LOL Kept looking at the stainless thingy , sure looked real handy for many things . Held out fer a whole month before I got weak . LOL Little on the pricey side , but I shouldn't evah need nother one . Got one pry bar / nail puller I had since I was 17 , one of the graduation tools from carpentry class . LOL That pry bar has saved me umpteen times over the years ! LOL Most used tool they gave me , not really gave , just made it sound like they did . Got a crows foot somewhere I think ? And a 6" stanley square got same time . Very few of them tools stihl with me . Hammer didn't last no time , seems it grew legs . Dirty SOB that helped it break out ! Stihl got muh second 16 oz. hammer . Big ol framing hammer stihl laying round here too . Needs a handle , got broked some how ?
That was 2 years of me wasting my time , 6 months was all I could take of the a-holes I worked for . May have been much different had I got good ones to work for ?

One of the pile is all back together !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Jerry .....I'll see what turns up between now and then but if I'm still looking when I come up perhaps I can buy a straight handle from you.


I ran into 3 of them saws today ! LOL Think stihl one more hiding ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

WTF , how is it even possible to post a pic more than once ? LOL

That udder thing is gonna be muh new buffer , got a couple motors I can use , didn't see no reason to buy a whole buffer . LOL Not real sure how this set up is gonna work yet ? Put grease fittings in there easy muff , but not sure WTF else is in there to keep grease in there ? May need a Mongo help out a bit ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> WTF , how is it even possible to post a pic more than once ? LOL
> 
> That udder thing is gonna be muh new buffer , got a couple motors I can use , didn't see no reason to buy a whole buffer . LOL Not real sure how this set up is gonna work yet ? Put grease fittings in there easy muff , but not sure WTF else is in there to keep grease in there ? May need a Mongo help out a bit ? LOL



What was that white stand designed for? Looks like the shaft is just a straight one with no shoulders to tighten up against, shaft just slide left to right.


----------



## Cantdog

Now that is one nice Cat's Paw John......where did you find that????


----------



## tbone75

Got it off ebay . LOL Just happen to see it same place I got the little anvil , had to grab it !! The shaft has the pulley in the center that tightens to the shaft . Gonna need thrust washers or something so it don't wear on the housing . I have some out of a Homie Super 2 I think will work ? If not , hey Unc !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> What was that white stand designed for? Looks like the shaft is just a straight one with no shoulders to tighten up against, shaft just slide left to right.


No idea where or what it was used for ? Looks like I can mount a motor under it , take up less room that way .


----------



## dancan

Shazzam !!!!







Mighty Mouse saves the day !
Page 2 rescue .


----------



## tbone75

Looks like its stuck in PINE crap wood . LOL You better save it first !


----------



## dancan

That's spruce John , I'd still take it if it was pine 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> That's spruce John , I'd still take it if it was pine
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


Not me ! I gots real wood round here ! LOL You wouldn't know what to do with real hard wood . LOL Maple is way down the list . LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cleaned up muh double bit axe . Now to find a handle ?


----------



## Cantdog

'Nuther day at the iron mine.......got the forward cross member fit and one side welded up completely...finish the other side and grind off/deslag today.......frame was slightly splayed apart...pipe clamps took care of that.......priced fuel pumps yesterday.....'bout had a heart attack!!!!! 'Bout 6 different pumps to fit those trucks....different pump if a 6' bed than an 8' bed??? Of coure mine is 'bout the most 'spensive one.......GGGggggggg......damn thing rusted out...didn't wear out...was working fine until I touched it.....


----------



## dancan

Some of the gas tank/rad shops around here will replumb some sending units .
If you're using aftermarket pumps , go with the OEM manufacturer or a Delco , check with new , sometimes the GM one is close in price . The cheap ones are junk 9 out of 10 times .


----------



## dancan

Looks good from this side


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Some of the gas tank/rad shops around here will replumb some sending units .
> If you're using aftermarket pumps , go with the OEM manufacturer or a Delco , check with new , sometimes the GM one is close in price . The cheap ones are junk 9 out of 10 times .



That's 'zactly what I figgered.......toss up between the Delco or Delphi.....both OEM it looks like.....both 'spensive....but not a corner worth cutting I believe....never want to see it again once installed.......

The original one didn't quit......pump is still good....just the entire top rusted away and simply crumbled when I touched it......just waiting to fail....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Looks good from this side



Ouch!!!......I hate it when the saw just suddenly stops cutting!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Got a pic fer yous alls , never seen anything like this ?? Almost looks hot , but not even warm . Been sitting fer a few years I guess , 028 WB .


----------



## roncoinc

Robin,,think i got a 490 handle.


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Robin,,think i got a 490 handle.



Sweet.....perhaps we can check it out when I come down...


----------



## tbone75

MS 260 , bearings feel slick as snot , but that piston ran a while that way ? Even had the OEM gasket stihl in there .


----------



## tbone75

Took it apart fer new bearings just to be safe . Mongo be happy ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> MS 260 , bearings feel slick as snot , but that piston ran a while that way ? Even had the OEM gasket stihl in there . View attachment 501201
> View attachment 501203



There is something seriously wrong with that picture/saw!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 2 bumpage.....


----------



## Cantdog

More work at the iron mine yesterday.....had to add a little to the frame sides to get the cross member inner flanges to "plane out".......then got the cross member up into place and thoroughly welded all around. Then welded the muffler rear hanger mount on....busy day......next I have move up under the cab and add some 1/4" plate to either side of the inner frame around the cross member behind the transfer case......may get those fit today but rainy so will have to wait until the next good day to push it out side to weld. Was looking over the fuel line replacement from the tank to the engine......dread......I don't think they could have routed them in a more impossible place to try and replace.....be a piece of cake if I just take the cab and front clip off too......grrrrrrrr.......


----------



## tbone75

Gotta say Robin is a lot like my Uncle out in Indy . Purdy much a master of wood and metal . Not many around that can do both so well . Hes likely better with the metal , and your little better with wood , but evens out I think . I would like to see you build some cars or tractors like he does . I am very sure you can do that just as well .
Plus you can sell them fast as you make them . He gets round 500.00 each for the cars , not sure on trains and tractors ? Would guess as much or more for them ?


----------



## dancan

Bump !!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Had to have one of these fer the wall . LOL Plumb brand ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Had to have one of these fer the wall . LOL Plumb brand ? View attachment 501380



Is that a chipping hatchet John? Does it have a single bevel like a chisel?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Had to have one of these fer the wall . LOL Plumb brand ? View attachment 501380



I have a very nice Plumb hatchet......was my fathers.....it's been around for as long as I can remember.....been used a lot!!

Plumb used to make very good nail hammers too.......my favorite was a 16oz with a 17" glass handle....but like everything else that was once good, they became cheaply made.....concept of balance was lost.....became just a clout like the rest......no longer a precise tool....

Couple hatchet pics.....Plumb and not sure what brand hewing hatchet like Jerry asked about...only sharpened in one direction...sorta like a chisel...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is that a chipping hatchet John? Does it have a single bevel like a chisel?


Sure is Jerry , left hand I think . Rob told me bout how they were done for left and right . I had no idea , just happen to be yacking with him when it showed up . LOL


----------



## bikemike

New longboard homebuilt old skool


----------



## tbone75

Not doing much today , pain is a bit much last night and today , stupid weather !!

Did get some new chiner toys today ! And its 100% Dannys fault !! LOL Not sure how many this makes of them ? Sure hate to say it , but they are damn good knives . 
The Ulu I have no idea where it was made , I just didn't have one . Put handles on several blades I bought fer Christmas presents few years ago . Just didn't save muhself one ? LOL


----------



## dancan

I've not played with the Ganzo's , the orange and black ones look nice


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sure is Jerry , left hand I think . Rob told me bout how they were done for left and right . I had no idea , just happen to be yacking with him when it showed up . LOL



It looked like the set we had on the farm in the carriage shop, we had the left and the right and the 3 different adzes for squaring timber. I chipped a lot of wood back then with the chip hatchets, spokeshave,drawknife, whittling knives and chisels. Could make about anything from a rough piece of wood.


----------



## tbone75

Udder side Jerry


----------



## tbone75

Whatzit and how I use it ? Got 2 of these with screweydrivers sets ? This one is Wera , same shape as there screweydrivers .


----------



## dancan

Looks like sumthin for playin with lecticity .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Looks like sumthin for playin with lecticity .


Yep , bout only thing I know bout it . LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Yep , bout only thing I know bout it . LOL



Fer chasin engerny.......lectrical type.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yep , bout only thing I know bout it . LOL



Come in handy when connecting wires in a ,hot, panel. Looks like it might light up but it would need a grounding lead attached for that I think.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Fer chasin engerny.......lectrical type.


Show me next trip ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Got more goodies today , very pricey goodies ! Also got 2 - 3'or 4" x 16" test chunks my wood supplier brought me !! But he also brought his Steel whacker fer me to look at . LOL I turn away and cheap ones now !! Goes fer saws too ! Aint working on junk no mo ! Just gonna send the to AS ! LOL
Muh new booits fer muh Kimber to try out ! LOL

Mongo needs to tell me WTF kind of handle fer this thingy ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Show me next trip ! LOL


Prolly a neon
Or for spark.


----------



## Cantdog

Page II bump.......not much to say.....'nuther rainy day....no laying on the ground out side welding on the truck........hmmmmm kinda bored.....how 'bout a few pics of the latest copper mine just fer fun.....this is what is called a through pan flashing in lead coated 14oz. copper..or LCC....on a 13 1/4" pitch....


----------



## tbone75

Damn Robin that is some dandy looking stuff you did !! Don't see how its possible to ever get and water around that baby , never leak long as nothing smashes into it , may not then ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Damn Robin that is some dandy looking stuff you did !! Don't see how its possible to ever get and water around that baby , never leak long as nothing smashes into it , may not then ! LOL



That's just the pan flashing John.....the chimney continues on up from there......not terribly impressed with these masons........I know the company that cut out the granite for this chimney top......if they had installed the stone there would have been a nickel space at all joints...nice and even......this is kinda slap happy........tight here... open there........stone is milled out back from the joint to allow for 1/2" of mortar between the granite blocks.....but you don't seen it......real nice look....these guys missed that memo I guess.....


----------



## bikemike

The rocker bench


----------



## Icehouse

Good lord it's nice to have my computer working again, didn't think it would ever happen


----------



## tbone75

bikemike said:


> View attachment 501817
> View attachment 501818
> The rocker bench


Damn that looks really nice !! Good bit of work , but worth it I would say !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Good lord it's nice to have my computer working again, didn't think it would ever happen



Thought you dropped off the face of the earth Chris.


----------



## tbone75

Hell of a lot of talent round here !


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thought you dropped off the face of the earth Chris.


Prolly just getting thawed out ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

bikemike said:


> View attachment 501817
> View attachment 501818
> The rocker bench


Looks like you're getting well outfitted for seating in your back yard.....looks good!!


----------



## Cantdog

Page II bump again....couple more copper mine pics...these are of valley terminations.....the job carpenters ran the valleys without much regard as to how they would all come together at the peaks, they in no way came together evenly and could not be simply joined.....had to get a little creative on the fourway.....Made even more difficult was the fact that two of the roof pitches were 13 1/4" and the other two were a 9" pitch. The mid roof one was not as challenging....pretty normal all pitches were 9". That's it from the copper mine....back to your regularly scheduled ZZZZZzzzzzlacknessssss...............


----------



## tbone75

More chinee steel , the big ugly orange one is D2 steel , brand name Y-START ? LOL Box was plain brown with no writing on it , nothing but the knife in the box ? Lot bigger than I like , but it is D2 steel . LOL I will fix the ugly handles sometime ? Rest of them are Sanrenmu


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 2 more coming from chiner . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

May get to work on a couple saws later this afternoon....waiting on fuel system parts for the truck. But first we have to go to a memorial service around noon....a good friend passed away a month or so ago.....RIP, Tim....


----------



## Cantdog

Ahhhh......no saw work today.....memorial went way late....many good words spoken.....Tim was a rabid fly fisherman....fished the Miramichi River in New Brunswick for 40 years or better....made several trips a year sometimes. Many grand stories told by his old college buds and fishing partners......much top shelf scotch toasted away in his honor today......'nuther good one gone....or as they say in wooden boat magazine..."he's gone over the bar"


----------



## dancan

Sounds like a great sendoff Robin , I'll tip one for your friend .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sounds like a great sendoff Robin , I'll tip one for your friend .



Thanks Dan....Tim would like that....he really liked you 'Nadians.....and yer fish....LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

I hope he liked "The Cap'n" once and a while LOL


----------



## dancan

I have no idea how many gallons of mix have been through this one , I bought it from a pawn shop , it was a pulp cutters saw , all the mounts were beat and full of sap , I've run better than 200 tanks over the years I've owned it , one smooth Timex .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I hope he liked "The Cap'n" once and a while LOL


Oooooooooo....yeazzzzzz......


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I have no idea how many gallons of mix have been through this one , I bought it from a pawn shop , it was a pulp cutters saw , all the mounts were beat and full of sap , I've run better than 200 tanks over the years I've owned it , one smooth Timex .



I got no pic Dan....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will tip a couple also, one for Neal Wright, builder f the worlds biggest chainsaw and one for Robins friend and fellow fisherman Tim.....RIP Guys!


----------



## dancan

No pic ?
This one work ?

o


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I have no idea how many gallons of mix have been through this one , I bought it from a pawn shop , it was a pulp cutters saw , all the mounts were beat and full of sap , I've run better than 200 tanks over the years I've owned it , one smooth Timex .




I was running my 362 back at the pit bucking the long stems, that thing is so smooth.


----------



## Cantdog

Speaking of Timex.......this guy showed up at the shop last week......pics are just as he came through the door......unkept....surly....yet nearly unused..


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> No pic ?
> This one work ?
> 
> o



Nope........maybe someone turn on my 'puter's squeal filters......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Speaking of Timex.......this guy showed up at the shop last week......pics are just as he came through the door......unkept....surly....yet nearly unused..
> 
> View attachment 502154
> View attachment 502155
> View attachment 502156



Milling saws often look unused.


----------



## dancan

It's OK Robin , you just stick with them Beliebers ,,,


----------



## Cantdog

What happened to your pic Dan? All I get is the dread black square with an X in it...


pioneerguy600 said:


> Milling saws often look unused.



If the owner has a lick of sense they're are as unused as they look!!!...LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page deux bumpage.


----------



## dancan

Great save Rob !






Mighty Mouse cut wood keeping the chill away


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Great save Rob !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty Mouse cut wood keeping the chill away


Gotta suck to stihl be burning wood ! Sure sucks to burn them pricey pellets too ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun out bright here this morning, tad cool but will likely warm up some after the sun is up a bit higher. Had strong wind gusts earlier but it has calmed right down now.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sun out bright here this morning, tad cool but will likely warm up some after the sun is up a bit higher. Had strong wind gusts earlier but it has calmed right down now.



Same here...nice day...pretty coolish....stihl real breezy here though....supposed to be a dandy week with warming into the 70s by late week.

Was looking through some old pics.......ran across our last bike trip up around Cape Breton....2002......damn nice up there.....I miss it....The old '59 Tin Top loves the Cabot Trail......especially since we left all our traveling gear and tour pak back at the hotel.....she was feeling frisky....


----------



## tbone75

Nice pix Robin !! That ol bike looks damn fine too ! First pic I have seen of it ? Slacker !! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks John......1959 Pan Head... one of 151 FLH "King of the Road" models made that year......she had just turned 100,000 miles that year and got treated a NOS speedo when she did.......probably reading around 3500 in that pic. I don't have many pics of it that are digitized.....most be old 35mm......never was much of a picha takah anyway.

Bought that bike the year after I bough my first 49SP......I'm the second owner.......still got 'em both...both in great shape....both been rebuilt.....the bike more times than the saw...LOL!!! Had a lot more fun on the bike.....ladies always liked it quite well.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Real nice picts Robin, I don`t remember ever taking picts of my trips over the trail since I got a digital camera, made lotsa trips back in the 70`s and 80`s, last trip on a bike was 85, been back twice with the cars but nothing new took my eye or interest, seen it so many times guess I don`t notice much now. Rode the cable lifts up and down Smokey a few times, real nice view from up there.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

The latest limbing saw...


----------



## pioneerguy600

You getting a big boat soon Jimmy?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Real nice picts Robin, I don`t remember ever taking picts of my trips over the trail since I got a digital camera, made lotsa trips back in the 70`s and 80`s, last trip on a bike was 85, been back twice with the cars but nothing new took my eye or interest, seen it so many times guess I don`t notice much now. Rode the cable lifts up and down Smokey a few times, real nice view from up there.




My first trip around the Cabot Trail was 1980......this trip was 2002.....came over to Yarmouth on the "Ol" Blue Nose the first time and rode back....drank a pile of Schooners in the ships bar...6-7 hr cruise.....2002 did the same thing but on the CAT....didn't get to drink anywhere as many .....2 1/2 hr trip....Boy the roads were a lot better in '80!!!! Especially heading up by you.....what is that trail that goes up the east side.....Sunrise Trail??? Maybe?? That was rougher than hell in 2002....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> You getting a big boat soon Jimmy?


Looking for some wheels, I could ride this thing.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> The latest limbing saw...




That's a big 'un, big un.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> That's a big 'un, big un.....


Go big or go home! It cranks, runs, makes chips. I think its low on compression. 18" wood it was hard to tell. Also big recoil pulley makes it hard to tell by the cord test. In due time I will go through it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Anyone note the yellow handled Stihl carb tool in pictures 1 and 4? I think thats a 3 lb model Stihl wrench.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> My first trip around the Cabot Trail was 1980......this trip was 2002.....came over to Yarmouth on the "Ol" Blue Nose the first time and rode back....drank a pile of Schooners in the ships bar...6-7 hr cruise.....2002 did the same thing but on the CAT....didn't get to drink anywhere as many .....2 1/2 hr trip....Boy the roads were a lot better in '80!!!! Especially heading up by you.....what is that trail that goes up the east side.....Sunrise Trail??? Maybe?? That was rougher than hell in 2002....



Sunrise trail is on the North shore of NS. Lighthouse route on the Eastern shore of NS. Did you mean on the Island or mainland?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Anyone note the yellow handled Stihl carb tool in pictures 1 and 4? I think thats a 3 lb model Stihl wrench.



That`s a Mac. carb adjuster!


----------



## dancan

Thot it was the Mac carb tuner .
Went out after supper and got a load of spruce .






Mary Poppins was circlin and hissin so I had to segregate the Pfffftfir and leave it behind .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had garden duty to do this evening, just dug er up and turned it all over. Picked up some cow manure to put in the ground tomorrow evening.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sunrise trail is on the North shore of NS. Lighthouse route on the Eastern shore of NS. Did you mean on the Island or mainland?



Must be the Lighthouse route......goes along the coast from Dartmouth northeast then cuts over to Antigonish......on the mainland....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Must be the Lighthouse route......goes along the coast from Dartmouth northeast then cuts over to Antigonish......on the mainland....



Yup, that`s our eastern shore facing the open Atlantic, lots of important lighthouses along that side of the province. Not so important any more since other navigation devices have taken over, much hoopla each time one of them come up for demolition or redundancy. The #7 highway that winds along the coast is most often referred to as the, Marine Drive, the pavement takes a lot of beating from the elements so it depends on how long its been down/paved, older it gets the rougher it is.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup, that`s our eastern shore facing the open Atlantic, lots of important lighthouses along that side of the province. Not so important any more since other navigation devices have taken over, much hoopla each time one of them come up for demolition or redundancy. The #7 highway that winds along the coast is most often referred to as the, Marine Drive, the pavement takes a lot of beating from the elements so it depends on how long its been down/paved, older it gets the rougher it is.



Marine Drive......that's it. Fortunately the first bike trip up that highway.....probably recently paved back then.....the second time I must have been on the other end of the paving timeline!! It was wicked rough and the old pan was loaded real heavy for a 2-3 week road trip with two up....camping gear, spare parts, tools and clothing for every type of weather. Took some heavy hits a couple times. Very nice drive when the roads are in good condition.


----------



## tbone75

Got the first of 3 little Steels together , gotta swap out the recoil , it goes on the 260 . Spring got away from me on the 026 recoil , hands not working nuff to get it back in yet . try firing it up after I eat and IF the rain stops ! This first one goes to the b-day kid , his Dad is buying it . Also one of my many X-BILs . LOL real good kid/man . Over 18 now ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Got the first of 3 little Steels together , gotta swap out the recoil , it goes on the 260 . Spring got away from me on the 026 recoil , hands not working nuff to get it back in yet . try firing it up after I eat and IF the rain stops ! This first one goes to the b-day kid , his Dad is buying it . Also one of my many X-BILs . LOL real good kid/man . Over 18 now ? View attachment 502590
> View attachment 502591
> View attachment 502592
> View attachment 502593


WOW!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Robin or Jerry......anybody ever call it Ile Royale anymore!

I got the right place don't I?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Montreal? Or the big island in Lake Superior?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Montreal? Or the big island in Lake Superior?


The island east of PEI.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Isle de Madeleine? or as the English pronounce it, Magdalen Islands.
I have never heard it called Ile Royal but anything could be possible.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Isle de Madeleine? or as the English pronounce it, Magdalen Islands.
> I have never heard it called Ile Royal but anything could be possible.



I may be wrong but I think he is saying Isle Royale is what the early French settlers called Cape Breton........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I may be wrong but I think he is saying Isle Royale is what the early French settlers called Cape Breton........



Ok, yeah that makes sense , just never heard of Cape Breton being called Isle Royal either. That name or term seemed to get kicked around a lot by the early settlers. As much as I have traveled the Cape I never heard of it being referred to as Royal, strange that!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Checked a little history on the cape and indeed it was called Isle Royal back before 1755, after the signing of a treaty between the English and the French that name was dropped and all of mainland and the island became known Nova Scotia.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Just finished the book on Acadian history. 
Got to get it to robin so he can smuggle it into Nadia......


----------



## ski24501

I've run a few models of Stihl. I only own one however, a frankensteined 041-av. I'm quite partial to it. I like my Husqvarna 55 and 372xp. But after talking to a rep and using a saw at a demo the other day, I'm pretty impressed with Echo. I think the CS-590 was a little heavy for it's size, but the price tag and 5 year warranty make up for that.

Just made myself a target from stihl, husky and echo lovers come out swinging boys! lol


----------



## Cantdog

New brakes for the Seaway's trailer came in yesterday and a very, very tuff box from Nova Scotia....... fuel lines for the truck...great packing job....spendy.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> New brakes for the Seaway's trailer came in yesterday and a very, very tuff box from Nova Scotia....... fuel lines for the truck...great packing job....spendy.....
> 
> View attachment 502718
> View attachment 502719
> View attachment 502720
> View attachment 502721



SHINEY!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> SHINEY!!!!!!


STAINLESS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

'Bout to slip off Page I bump..........driverside pattern and inner frame plate for the truck....weld in today...


----------



## roncoinc

Ass hat #? checkin in.

bad when you dont know where you belong in the standing


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> Ass hat #? checkin in.
> 
> bad when you dont know where you belong in the standing


You lost ? LOL


----------



## roncoinc

tbone75 said:


> You lost ? LOL




I must be !!!

am i ass hat #1 or is that YOUR spot ???


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> I must be !!!
> 
> am i ass hat #1 or is that YOUR spot ???


I didn't go read it , could be #1 !! LMAO !!


----------



## tbone75

026 ready to go to its new home .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 026 ready to go to its new home .View attachment 502896



Looks very nice John but it will soon get dirty, unless the new owner is a CP!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 'Bout to slip off Page I bump..........driverside pattern and inner frame plate for the truck....weld in today...
> 
> View attachment 502816
> View attachment 502817


You just do damn nice work Robin ! Good thing too , magine paying to have all that done !! OUCH !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks very nice John but it will soon get dirty, unless the new owner is a CP!


It will be dirty very fast !! LOL He can do what ever he wants with it after the money is in muh hand ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You just do damn nice work Robin ! Good thing too , magine paying to have all that done !! OUCH !! LOL



Thanks John.......Got all the side plates welded in today.....slow going......did learn one thing today though.......when welding in a very tight space using the solar powered auto dimming helmet.......pay close attention that you do NOT allow anything to get between the work and the photo receptor in the helmet.....like a driveshaft or exhaust pipe......you will surprise yourself at how bright arc welding really is.....it always dims but if in the shadow it takes longer.....just a tad longer....but...to long....

Pic of both side plates just before welding them in......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thanks John.......Got all the side plates welded in today.....slow going......did learn one thing today though.......when welding in a very tight space using the solar powered auto dimming helmet.......pay close attention that you do NOT allow anything to get between the work and the photo receptor in the helmet.....like a driveshaft or exhaust pipe......you will surprise yourself at how bright arc welding really is.....it always dims but if in the shadow it takes longer.....just a tad longer....but...to long....
> 
> Pic of both side plates just before welding them in......
> 
> View attachment 502898


I have one of the helmets , but didn't know that ? Mine didn't work very well in bright sunshine ? Seemed to stay dark , err too dark to start with . Just a cheap one I have had fer ?? I don't do much welding , and it shows bad ! LOL
Them flash burns sure sound nasty from guys I know that got them .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I have one of the helmets , but didn't know that ? Mine didn't work very well in bright sunshine ? Seemed to stay dark , err too dark to start with . Just a cheap one I have had fer ?? I don't do much welding , and it shows bad ! LOL
> Them flash burns sure sound nasty from guys I know that got them .




This is a cheap one from Northern.....$48 delivered......it is solar powered.....if you had one that had a battery it might be better. This one has variable darkness.....knob right on the side of your head.....make it darker or lighter, whatever you want.....works pretty good except for the afore mentioned issue....it's nice and light....comfortable....stays on my pointy head pretty good......


----------



## tbone75

Do member running a over head crane with lots of destruction going on , bout get blind going by welding going on . Kinna not a good idea closing yer eyes going by up in that cab either ! People stepping out from no where under you carring 30,000 lb of steel scares you and makes you very mad same time ! We were never suppose to take even the empty hook over to of anyone . But them cranes don't stop or move quick !! 40 ton crane take a while to stop even plugging it bassackards ! Then that suspended load tends to keep going . LOL 
Only job I ever had I would sweat sitting on muh ass in a air conditioned cab . LOL And OMG when that AC didn't work !! Had to wear gloves running the controls so I didn't burn my hands ! Didn't dare open a window , got even hotter ! But no body informed me of that !!!! That was one of them mad at the world days ! And did them others know it when I got down out of there !! Only time that boss ever stuck up fer me ! He let them have it too ! LOL Very close to heat stroke that day !


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> This is a cheap one from Northern.....$48 delivered......it is solar powered.....if you had one that had a battery it might be better. This one has variable darkness.....knob right on the side of your head.....make it darker or lighter, whatever you want.....works pretty good except for the afore mentioned issue....it's nice and light....comfortable....stays on my pointy head pretty good......


----------



## Cantdog

Got all the welding done up under the cab yesterday.......fuel pump, lock ring , tank vent valve and new gas cap came yesterday from pahtsgeek and also some HDB carb kits from Carbtech for aPoulan 3800 I had on the bench.....didn't have any HDB kits.....never need one before...bought a half dozen. Gearing up for a road trip this afternoon.....friend staying here with the dogs.....stay with friends in Kennebunk tonight....no...not the Bushes.....visit Ron for a bit tomorrow, then my brother in Portland....all the old fellas.....all got the same color hair...an wiskahz....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a couple of battery powered auto darkening helmets, ones a Lincoln other a Jackson NEX GEN, much better than my previous solar powered ones, most of my welding was done indoors so solar power didn`t work too good for me. Keeping new batteries around is a bit of a pain but I get them in numbers off Amazon.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a couple of battery powered auto darkening helmets, ones a Lincoln other a Jackson NEX GEN, much better than my previous solar powered ones, most of my welding was done indoors so solar power didn`t work too good for me. Keeping new batteries around is a bit of a pain but I get them in numbers off Amazon.


I found deals on the bay . Order them from chiner way cheaper !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I couldn`t beat the deal I got on the batteries, dumb ass place sold them to me for a buck each if I bought 25 so that is just what I did.


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> I couldn`t beat the deal I got on the batteries, dumb ass place sold them to me for a buck each if I bought 25 so that is just what I did.




Amazon is the way to go for batteries.

when you get them check em all,,,and dates..

if not happy,,free return shipping !!

the cheep chinee batts dont last like a good Duracell,etc..


----------



## dancan

Koffee tyme !!!



Soon lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> Amazon is the way to go for batteries.
> 
> when you get them check em all,,,and dates..
> 
> if not happy,,free return shipping !!
> 
> the cheep chinee batts dont last like a good Duracell,etc..



For the price I payed if I get good service from just 4 of the 25 it would equal what I would pay for the 4 of them local. The ones I put in the helmet 2 years ago are still working fine. Helmets each take 2 batteries.


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin !
You shoulda just used the Husqovite repair for your truck .







re-edit of the pic


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Robin !
> You shoulda just used the Husqovite repair for your truck .



Yeah, that`ll work, for a while.


----------



## dancan

How's bout this for a Magnum sticker ?


----------



## Cantdog

Good pics Dan!! I removed all wooden repairs from my truck....replaced with iron ones.....

440 Magnum=AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

When we were down in Kennebunk this weekend, we went to a pretty cool place.....a salvage business for old, old house parts...stained glass windows, mantles, old sinks...door knobs...you name it.....really huge place full of stuff.....real spendy for old junk....but happened on this little tractor and I instantly thought of Jimmy so I took a couple pics.....was in real good shape....

I looked but didn't find any old saws.......

Also got one for Jerry too........whatdaya think of that tile job Jerry??!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is some fine mosaic work, no grout so I figure all the parts must be machined, just too intricate to be hand formed. Each piece would need to be exacting to shape and size, kinda like watch parts.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is some fine mosaic work, no grout so I figure all the parts must be machined, just too intricate to be hand formed. Each piece would need to be exacting to shape and size, kinda like watch parts.



It really is quite something.....quite old...likely an entrance floor....all made of various types of marble......about.....probably 4' 6" by 9' or so...in perfect condition except missing some of the white border......didn't ask the price!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

That Speedex tractor is a nice piece of history also, made by the Pond tractor co in Galena Ohio, wonder what model it is, likely one of the many S models they made.


----------



## tbone75

Not real far from me , been there couple times . Never seen no little tractors ? But aint real sure I even stopped ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Bottom of page I bump.....lawnmower repair/sharpening/change oil/get running for the season this morning....mow the lawn for the first time this year.....then put an HDB kit in this Poulan 3800 carb and see if I can get that running so it can go home and take the OH26 with it......leaving moneys in it's wake of course.....back to the truck project tomorrow...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was wet here overnight,starting to dry up now,blackflies will be fierce!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was wet here overnight,starting to dry up now,blackflies will be fierce!



Was showery here yesterday and overnight......opened up to perfectly clear blue sky yesterday at 11:00AM for Benny's planting......then afterwards it clouded right over again and sprinkled.....I'm hearing they are getting snow today up in "The County".....glad I live on the coast.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Was showery here yesterday and overnight......opened up to perfectly clear blue sky yesterday at 11:00AM for Benny's planting......then afterwards it clouded right over again and sprinkled.....I'm hearing they are getting snow today up in "The County".....glad I live on the coast.


That planting chit sucks no matter who it is . But nothing can be done bout it , least not yet . Some day them docs will try to keep us round fer couple hunder years . And liven them froze ones back up again . I will just do the normal thing , normal time round is good nufff fer me , make room for more .
Can't say I like pushing muh luck none either ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

It neither dried up or did the blackflies come out, too cold and we got showers on an off all day, some frozen white stuff also mixed in.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Robin we are on the second round of blade sharpening here!


----------



## dancan

Hooray Mighty Mouse !!!!!!

Sure am glad I've got them Mighty Mouses and don't have to run this LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

That thing still running?


----------



## dancan

Billy can't start it ... Looks as good as the day he got it , including the same gas lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Robin we are on the second round of blade sharpening here!


I just sharpened muh grass today for the first time this year.......went to Orono this evening......snow and rain......I heard 6" in Houlton.......


----------



## tbone75

YAK !!!!!


----------



## jtc16

If the saw won't start try having like 3 people pull the cord at once, you might just not be pulling hard enough.


----------



## dancan

Looks like a bad case of Husqvovision !!!!!!
Nothin bein said .

Hurrah Mighty Mouse 026 !!!
Page 2 rescue

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nothing to post, still placing porcelain flat slabs.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So tonight I finally got a John Deere mower running Ive been avoiding. LX188....well worn. Wiring harness was all burned up...fixed it up, new voltage regulator, new battery, carb rebuild, new water pump...it runs. Now to mount the seat pan, new fuel line, clean the tank, new blades, hang the deck under it and level it..may even change the oil. It'll be a worked over worn out mower! Everything wears out...she wouldn't listen so I take her money.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep pretty zzzlack........


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl ZZZzlack I see......bottom of Page I.....


----------



## dancan

Sinking to the bottom like a 346 while doing a starter rope compression test ....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Long days lately...and they are going to get longer. July 12th I'm pulling a healthy bender...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Everyone out trying to make a Stihl run?


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Everyone out trying to make a Stihl run?




Dunno.......Ron's pretty good at getting 'em to fly..........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Dunno.......Ron's pretty good at getting 'em to fly..........


You don't really expect them to fly as high as they do considering they are launching from only 1' above terra firma.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> You don't really expect them to fly as high as they do considering they are launching from only 1' above terra firma.



Yep...... quite impressive what Ron can get out of a Stihl......or what he can get a Stihl out of......


----------



## dancan

Looks like the Husquovite development team board meeting in here , quiet .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Sinking to the bottom like a 346 while doing a starter rope compression test ....


You suck !


LOL


----------



## dancan

Nope , that's a proprietary Elux feature .

Hurray Mighty Mouse 026 !!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nope , that's a proprietary Elux feature .
> 
> Hurray Mighty Mouse 026 !!!


They do werk good too !


----------



## Cantdog

Gonna be a nice day here......got the OH26 choke issue solved...starts and runs good now......the Poulan 3800 gave me fits once together....severe flooding......had to take the carb apart and reset the metering lever.....all good now starts right up and runs good too. Pulled Uncle Bob's 350 apart looking for the cause of the piston cook.....easy enough to find......intake boot was very loose on the cyl.....you could see where the rubber had been chafing on the aluminum of the intake.....been looking over this China 346XPee P&C.......looks OK....but the 350 cyl will clean up and I think with a little grinding and a new piston might be the way to go...and of course using a Stihl intake clamp rather than the plastic fantastic POS that came on there.....dunno....stihl thinking about which way to go.....


----------



## tbone75

Top end cost bout same as a piston with no extra work to do ? But OEM is good also ? The 346 AM will run a bit better than the OEM jug ? Hard choice ! LOL

If it was mine to use , AM all the way .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Top end cost bout same as a piston with no extra work to do ? But OEM is good also ? The 346 AM will run a bit better than the OEM jug ? Hard choice ! LOL
> 
> If it was mine to use , AM all the way .



Dunno John......not liking the piston to cyl fit on the AM.....seems real loose...near as I can measure it has 0.006-0.007 clearance.....that's getting well on it's way to worn out in my book....at least compared to OEM. This 350 cyl looks like it could be worked up to be very close to the XP transfers with a little grinding, The 346 piston is a flat top but the 350 has a dished low compression piston......now did I once read somewhere that the 353 piston is a flat top and is a better replacement for the 350 piston????? Is this true, do you know John??? Or anyone else for that matter......need to know all the options.....this is a family saw.....not going to go away......it will haunt me if I fak it arp...you know.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Dunno John......not liking the piston to cyl fit on the AM.....seems real loose...near as I can measure it has 0.006-0.007 clearance.....that's getting well on it's way to worn out in my book....at least compared to OEM. This 350 cyl looks like it could be worked up to be very close to the XP transfers with a little grinding, The 346 piston is a flat top but the 350 has a dished low compression piston......now did I once read somewhere that the 353 piston is a flat top and is a better replacement for the 350 piston????? Is this true, do you know John??? Or anyone else for that matter......need to know all the options.....this is a family saw.....not going to go away......it will haunt me if I fak it arp...you know.....


353 is a flat top piston , and yer AM piston sounds like chit ! In that jug least . Changed muh mind , OEM jug , new flat top piston be best . And a little grinding !! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> 353 is a flat top piston , and yer AM piston sounds like chit ! In that jug least . Changed muh mind , OEM jug , new flat top piston be best . And a little grinding !! LOL



Yep just found a flat top Meteor 353 piston for $34.65 delivered........gonna clean this cyl up and if it's good, order that.......save the AM one for when I find a burnt up 350 to try it on......for muh self......Thanks John!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep just found a flat top Meteor 353 piston for $34.65 delivered........gonna clean this cyl up and if it's good, order that.......save the AM one for when I find a burnt up 350 to try it on......for muh self......Thanks John!!


Sure happy I could give a little info back fer a change !! LOL

Them Meteors have always been good pistons , used several in 350s .


----------



## tbone75

MS 260 turd I built today . Mongo be happy , bet Dave is too ! LOL OEM piston with AM jug , damn nice jug too ! Gotta go see where I got it from ? One of the nicest ones I have seen .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> MS 260 turd I built today . Mongo be happy , bet Dave is too ! LOL OEM piston with AM jug , damn nice jug too ! Gotta go see where I got it from ? One of the nicest ones I have seen .View attachment 504434
> View attachment 504435
> View attachment 504436
> View attachment 504437
> View attachment 504438


Daaaammmmmm........


----------



## Cantdog

Nice looking job John!!!!! Ordered a 353 piston and all the rest of the stuff I needed for Uncle Bob's tree-fiddy this afternoon.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nice looking job John!!!!! Ordered a 353 piston and all the rest of the stuff I needed for Uncle Bob's tree-fiddy this afternoon.....


Hes gonna really like it when yer done !! LOL


Proves ya can polish a turd ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Daaaammmmmm........


Think Mongo likes it . LOL


----------



## farrell

Hard to beat a lil tree fiddy for lite firewood duty!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Shazzam !!


----------



## farrell

dancan said:


> Shazzam !!


Ice cream don't belong in the woods DanO!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Just got a ok looking 024 today , but robbed parts to finish the 260 . LOL Need more 024 parts now so I can make a saw outta it . Air filter is the worstestest problem , very hard to find one !! Been looking for nother 024 fer couple weeks now . May be a 260 AF and cover in its future ? Or a 026 AF and cover , easier to find them . Better yet , just make it a 026 to start !


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Shazzam !!


One of them showed up today too , 034 stuper with a fugly tank he would like replaced . And make it start easier ? Not sure WTF causing that yet ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Just got a ok looking 024 today , but robbed parts to finish the 260 . LOL Need more 024 parts now so I can make a saw outta it . Air filter is the worstestest problem , very hard to find one !! Been looking for nother 024 fer couple weeks now . May be a 260 AF and cover in its future ? Or a 026 AF and cover , easier to find them . Better yet , just make it a 026 to start !



Clamp on FrankenFilter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can tell you how to make a MS260Super outa that puny 024.


----------



## dancan

Mighty Mouse 026 Supah saving the day !!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Mighty Mouse 026 Supah saving the day !!!


Think you need to hire a driver ! You suck at driving it looks like ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can tell you how to make a MS260Super outa that puny 024.


Now that sounds very interesting !!!!


----------



## tbone75

This is a OLD 024 AV , no bearing cage on the rod bearings ! Phuckin dumases who did that dumb chit needs poked by a 1000 needles under there finger nails !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This is a OLD 024 AV , no bearing cage on the rod bearings ! Phuckin dumases who did that dumb chit needs poked by a 1000 needles under there finger nails !



Canoe anchor!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Canoe anchor!


026 crank fit in it ? Least make a 026 outta it . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Oh sure....Ron can make that fit for ya.......he does amazing things to......er...with Stihls.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> 026 crank fit in it ? Least make a 026 outta it . LOL



I really cannot say for those real early 024`s but the later ones the cranks will change out, those ones were the 024S models. I have never seen an early one with the non caged bearings. I would just use a good 026 crankcase and swap on the rest of the good parts off the 024. I have plenty of good crankcases if ya want one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh sure....Ron can make that fit for ya.......he does amazing things to......er...with Stihls.....



Yep, can even make em fly for short distances! Heard he can even prop doors open and use em for wheel chocks. Way more handy than those orange turds he keeps polishing up.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I really cannot say for those real early 024`s but the later ones the cranks will change out, those ones were the 024S models. I have never seen an early one with the non caged bearings. I would just use a good 026 crankcase and swap on the rest of the good parts off the 024. I have plenty of good crankcases if ya want one.


Thanks Jerry , think I will just use it for parts . LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Canoe anchor!


This is a post to be membered !!!! Jerry called a Stihl a Canoe Anchor !!! LMAO !!!


----------



## roncoinc

pioneerguy600 said:


> Canoe anchor!



As they ALL are !!


----------



## dancan

Nope 







They're not .


----------



## roncoinc

dancan said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not .




JERRY said !!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not .


Sure cuttin some SHORT wood there Danny !! WTF ??


----------



## tbone75

Yes he DID !!!


----------



## dancan

No shorts there John, I'm saving up the sawdust for your pellet stove 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> No shorts there John, I'm saving up the sawdust for your pellet stove
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


No need , burnin real wood next season . Sides got 2 more mornings worth to burn up yet !

Gave up on the other place , just makes me mad , tryin to play 2 video ads same damn time !! Gotta wait 5 mins in between letters !


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> No need , burnin real wood next season . Sides got 2 more mornings worth to burn up yet !
> 
> Gave up on the other place , just makes me mad , tryin to play 2 video ads same damn time !! Gotta wait 5 mins in between letters !


Only been running it bout an hour the last 4 mornings . No need this morning or the next several , summer may be here ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This is a post to be membered !!!! Jerry called a Stihl a Canoe Anchor !!! LMAO !!!


 Just that era 024, not worth trying to make t anything more than it is, sorta like the 009,011 and 012 saws with the loose rod bearings and stamped out flat steel connecting rod.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just that era 024, not worth trying to make t anything more than it is, sorta like the 009,011 and 012 saws with the loose rod bearings and stamped out flat steel connecting rod.


I sure hate them damn saws too ! 017,018 & 021s like that too .


----------



## tbone75

New knives of the month . LOL Lots of Pumas in there ! I really like them ! LOL Six blade Hen & Rooster bottom right . First I ever seen of one of them ! 2 old knives in there too ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Love the snake wood!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

John,i have no problems on the other site using chrome.


----------



## tbone75

roncoinc said:


> John,i have no problems on the other site using chrome.


I am using chrome ??


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Love the snake wood!!!!


Wanna go see some real fine woods I can take you to Kime lumber amish country lumberyrd , big mofo !! Very very pricey wood too !! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Wanna go see some real fine woods I can take you to Kime lumber amish country lumberyrd , big mofo !! Very very pricey wood too !! LOL


I'll leave in a couple of days!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll leave in a couple of days!!!!


After you see the wood store ? LOL May take that long ! And bring cash , they don't trade fer apples . LOL


----------



## tbone75

AC is working very nice tonight ! Didn't need it all day , just need cool to sleep !!


----------



## Cantdog

No AC needed here......perfect temp 70 degrees 'Merican.....low humidity.....good day to paint the truck frame and move FREE dirt......Page II bump!!


----------



## Cantdog

Moved 70 yds of FREE dirt today......lot of trips for the little tractor.....I'm Beet....PageII bump!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Robin is in Free Heaven.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Moved 70 yds of FREE dirt today......lot of trips for the little tractor.....I'm Beet....PageII bump!!


Robin I have about 20,000 CY you can have free right now. You will have to arrange loading and trucks to your place though.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Robin I have about 20,000 CY you can have free right now. You will have to arrange loading and trucks to your place though.



Thanks Jimmy......but I'm good right now...


----------



## tbone75

Goose


----------



## tbone75

Didn't wanna say turkey , Adam might shoot !


----------



## farrell

tbone75 said:


> Didn't wanna say turkey , Adam might shoot !


There ain't no turkeys in pennsyltucky no more 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> There ain't no turkeys in pennsyltucky no more
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yep , all went to see the Smurf and DCD


----------



## Cantdog

Dan...I think you're off the hook on the FREE tractor tire change........I can't wait 'til Monday......lookit!!!!......That's the tube between the last few fraid cords.....State Boyz will be here 'fore then........



She hung in there.....moved another 40 yds this morning then put on the tiller and tilled my garden at home......stihl holding air.....no flat spots....there's a new one in the pipe line...


----------



## tbone75

Bout give all its got Robin . To bad stihl got tread on it ! Shoulda made it nother 10 yrs. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Bout give all its got Robin . To bad stihl got tread on it ! Shoulda made it nother 10 yrs. LOL




Those little tires don't like what I ask of them.......lots of times I got the rear wheels off the ground......with a 5-600 lb implement on the hitch.......was looking it over when I took the pics.....that one was only two ply......the other side is 4 ply......new 4 ply on the way too....I'm truly surprised I haven't broked the front end yet.....bought that tractor used with 91 hrs on the clock from a client the year my daughter was born.....she be 22 July 2 this year....I don't abuse it...but I do ask every erg it has to offer.....when working I never turn it more than 15-1600......it will do all it will do at that rpm.....2400 is just for going over the road or PTO work....like tilling, mowing, chipping, or when I use it to power my two saw edger at my sawmill.....it runs 2X lumber at 125 feet per minute.....LOL...she runs a pretty black exhaust running that edger.....hehehe....



Yep I guess I gotts muh monies worth out of that ol' tire......


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Bout give all its got Robin . To bad stihl got tread on it ! Shoulda made it nother 10 yrs. LOL


John......remind me to bring ovah a perfectly serviceable socket someone turned in for replacement.


----------



## dancan

Robin, maybe vulcanize a piece of sidewall from a dead car tire and run a tube , get more use , lotsa tread left ...... [emoji3] 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> John......remind me to bring ovah a perfectly serviceable socket someone turned in for replacement.


Yep , can't forget that baby !!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Robin, maybe vulcanize a piece of sidewall from a dead car tire and run a tube , get more use , lotsa tread left ...... [emoji3]
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


JB fix it ? Maybe super duty tubes ? Gotta be some kind duct tap hold that together !!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin, maybe vulcanize a piece of sidewall from a dead car tire and run a tube , get more use , lotsa tread left ...... [emoji3]
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


Now you're talking........My father used to call that a "Blow Out Patch".......frayed this puppy is beyond that fix.......lucky to get done what I did with it. Time to break that one down....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

What size Robin?


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> What size Robin?


20 X 8:00 X 10


----------



## tbone75

Fish dinner tonight or tomorrow ? Didn't ask what day fer sure cause I don't care . LOL Grouper dinner soon !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

What a great saw


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Fish dinner tonight or tomorrow ? Didn't ask what day fer sure cause I don't care . LOL Grouper dinner soon !!!!!!!!!!!!


Mon. evening fish fry . Got some big grouper fillets to eat ! Gonna try scallops fer the first time too ? Gonna have walleye too , but i will have more than nuff already . Gotta ask bout a baked tater to go with it !!


----------



## Cantdog

Few pics to the truck progress........all the welding is done.....needle scaling done. The black looking pics is every surface coated with phosphoric acid......then a heavy coat of red rustoleum primer applied by brush......today a coat of black semi-gloss rustoleum top coat......new trailer electrical connector and new gas tank heat shield be here this week......getting close.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> 20 X 8:00 X 10


Thats a pretty small one. You know they make a trailer tire in that size in load range D. Be a little slack on traction but you won't blow them out.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well here are some in E / 10 ply rating. 

http://simpletire.com/deestone-20.5...ozhj4FgO8sLaMJNlnBgHAVXYemeu-qjIjVhoCKwbw_wcB


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well here are some in E / 10 ply rating.
> 
> http://simpletire.com/deestone-20.5...ozhj4FgO8sLaMJNlnBgHAVXYemeu-qjIjVhoCKwbw_wcB



Those would be rugged enough and would be fine on flat going but I don't think they would work in the woods and mud very well......the Carlisles do better than you'ld think in tuff going....everything is a compromise.....Thanks for looking Jimmy but already have one heading to the shop on Wed.


----------



## tbone75

Truck frame looking damn good Robin , knew it would . LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Those would be rugged enough and would be fine on flat going but I don't think they would work in the woods and mud very well......the Carlisles do better than you'ld think in tuff going....everything is a compromise.....Thanks for looking Jimmy but already have one heading to the shop on Wed.


Well put chains on them...do i have to think of every thing?


----------



## tbone75

Cleaned up a 028 jug , then blasted the outside too .


----------



## Cantdog

That cleaned up nice John......I like them "Freashened Up"...


----------



## Cantdog

Got the top coat of black on the truck frame yesterday....what a PITA, rolling around on the shop floor for about 6 hrs paint overhead....lots of knooks and crannies that needed paint......but other than a bit of touch up in wee spots I missed I'm done with this phase.....roll her out to sit in the sun today to harden the paint up some. Trailer connector will be in tomorrow.....tiny bit of fabbing and welding there. Also have to make a holder for the plugin circuit board on the last cross member back.....little stuffs but important non-th-less. Gonna stand the back body on end this morning so I can needle scale the underbody cross bars and give them the acid treatment and paint too.....be able to stand there man fashion to do this though...no rolling around on my back painting that underbody.......some times I just love my bridge crane!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Got the top coat of black on the truck frame yesterday....what a PITA, rolling around on the shop floor for about 6 hrs paint overhead....lots of knooks and crannies that needed paint......but other than a bit of touch up in wee spots I missed I'm done with this phase.....roll her out to sit in the sun today to harden the paint up some. Trailer connector will be in tomorrow.....tiny bit of fabbing and welding there. Also have to make a holder for the plugin circuit board on the last cross member back.....little stuffs but important non-th-less. Gonna stand the back body on end this morning so I can needle scale the underbody cross bars and give them the acid treatment and paint too.....be able to stand there man fashion to do this though...no rolling around on my back painting that underbody.......some times I just love my bridge crane!!!!!


Them cross bars rust as bad or worse than other parts it seems . Just where they are gets them .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Them cross bars rust as bad or worse than other parts it seems . Just where they are gets them .


Yes they do.......the bottom of the bed is fine......good paint everywhere but every cross bar is missing all it's paint.......I'm gonna fix that...at least for now.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes they do.......the bottom of the bed is fine......good paint everywhere but every cross bar is missing all it's paint.......I'm gonna fix that...at least for now.....


Last year was the boat , this year the truck . Whats next on the list ? The old SAAB maybe ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> That cleaned up nice John......I like them "Freashened Up"...


Now that I can use my blast cabinet , makes things much easier and better looking too .
Did the muffle for the 028 , painted and baked it for 2 hrs. LOL Ron won't like it , used glossy paint . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Last year was the boat , this year the truck . Whats next on the list ? The old SAAB maybe ?


Tryin' to work my way down to that......


----------



## redray46

tbone75 said:


> Cleaned up a 028 jug , then blasted the outside too .View attachment 505620
> View attachment 505621
> View attachment 505622


LOOKS GOOD John,the new shop appears to be working out!
RR


----------



## tbone75

redray46 said:


> LOOKS GOOD John,the new shop appears to be working out!
> RR


New shop is fantastic !! Got it a big mess already ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey John!!!!


----------



## Homeowner

tbone75 said:


> New shop is fantastic !! Got it a big mess already ! LOLView attachment 506124
> View attachment 506125
> View attachment 506126
> View attachment 506127
> View attachment 506128
> View attachment 506129



That looks beautiful! You have own desks for taking things apart and putting them back together? 

I have thought of putting new desk on garage for clean stuff like putting carbs back together etc, would perhaps not help me fix anything better, but I could pretend to be doing something right LOL.


----------



## tbone75

That top on the one bench is a piece of 1/2" thick tempered aluminum , made a great top !!!


----------



## tbone75

Shop has changed a little , one box at the back got swapped out for a snap-on box . I can now get 90% of my tools in boxes . LOL Will soon have them all in boxes , soon as I find places for 2 other empty boxes to sit ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Shop has changed a little , one box at the back got swapped out for a snap-on box . I can now get 90% of my tools in boxes . LOL Will soon have them all in boxes , soon as I find places for 2 other empty boxes to sit ?



War is hell John. 
War is hell. 

Lol


----------



## Cantdog

Page II Alert!!!! Been busy here.......truck almost ready to put the rear body back on.....bit more rust prevention to do on that yet......truck is back in running condition and able to move about on it's own again. Should get the bed installed by mid day tomorrow....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Page II Alert!!!! Been busy here.......truck almost ready to put the rear body back on.....bit more rust prevention to do on that yet......truck is back in running condition and able to move about on it's own again. Should get the bed installed by mid day tomorrow....


Been a long haul on yer truck , to bad you don't get to drive it . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Been a long haul on yer truck , to bad you don't get to drive it . LOL



Yes it has......but not much different than any other of projects I get into....like that red Saab project...or the boat....or?? LOL!!

It is to bad.....but...I'll get to drive it a little....maybe......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes it has......but not much different than any other of projects I get into....like that red Saab project...or the boat....or?? LOL!!
> 
> It is to bad.....but...I'll get to drive it a little....maybe......


MAYBE , is bout all yer gonna get to drive it till the blue box is done . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Few more truck pics........getting close.....


----------



## Cantdog

New trailer hitch connector all installed.......then had to figger a way to prime and paint the inside of those crossmembers......was thinking spray.....but came up with a better plan....just right to reach in from either side....LOL.....



LOL.....


----------



## tbone75

Spray woulda only got 1/4 of the way in there I would bet . Could adjust yer gun to shoot a stream , but waste a hell of a bunch .


----------



## Cantdog

Truck has survived the road test......nice and tight......woot woot!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good job Robin, you put the effort into it and it should give a few more years of service. Durn rust will still get er down the road, swimming in a salt brine 24-7-365.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good job Robin, you put the effort into it and it should give a few more years of service. Durn rust will still get er down the road, swimming in a salt brine 24-7-365.



Yep.......just putting off the inevitable......but the price of trucks is off the scale these days....I'll keep fixing it until gives up...right now I got more time than money....maybe that'll change.....maybe not...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Truck has survived the road test......nice and tight......woot woot!!!!


Sounds very good !! But kinda knew it would . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Final truck project pics......even painted the top of the fuel pump as the old one rusted out causing an air leak........snow tires off....summer tires on.....all good....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks real good Robin, its sitting pretty again.


----------



## tbone75

Just in time fer yer daughter to drive the wheels off it ! LOL

Nice work as always with you Robin !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Right on the ragged edge of overkill.........just right.


----------



## Homeowner

We use kind of bitumen to cover undersides of our cars, keeps salt and stones from damaging quite many years and if coating is maintained regularly, it tends to keep cars and trucks on road easily over ten years longer than paint.


----------



## tbone75

Homeowner said:


> We use kind of bitumen to cover undersides of our cars, keeps salt and stones from damaging quite many years and if coating is maintained regularly, it tends to keep cars and trucks on road easily over ten years longer than paint.


Never heard of that stuff before ? Wonder whats its made from ?


----------



## Homeowner

tbone75 said:


> Never heard of that stuff before ? Wonder whats its made from ?



Here is link to one of most commonly used product:
http://www.dinol.com/index.php/de/p...otection-main/959-dinitrol-449-black-1-l-12-p

My Volvo 240 lasted from 1983 to 2008 thanks to that coating, would of lasted even longer if previous owner (and I) would of kept maintaining that coating. 

There is also thinner coating, I believe that at least in UK it is called waxoil, which goes inside box frames and like those cross members in your truck, it keeps moisture off from metal while remaining flexible.

If coating is checked every year and kept in good condition, rust can't really take hold to frame and it does handle more abuse than paint, but nothing is set and forget solution really. 

Bad point of coating is that forgetting it for 10 years or so and it might wear thin on some spots, where moisture, salt water etc. gets between metal and coating, it is downhill quite fast from there, so that is why it should be maintained and serviced so that it does not get thin. 

At old times there was a law that all sold vehicles had to have such rust proofing here, cars without rust proofing rotted away in just few years because they began salting roads, so such coatings were developed by some companies and they work really well.


----------



## Cantdog

We have many different undercoating here as well......one that seems to be in favor currently around here is called "Fluid Film". It is lanolin based rather than petroleum based. This needs to be reapplied every year or two. 

As you say, the key to any rust proofing is not just doing it once but keeping up on repairing or reapplying the coating.

Before winter returns I plan on completing what was done on the back half of the frame, on the front half and pulling the rear bed off again and fluid filming the entire frame. inside and out............rust never sleeps. I also have a 1976 244 that is solid as a rock but it has never been driven in the winter.......I plan on fluid filming that as well as the original undercoating is failing here and there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My old 79 GMC sat outside and was driven every day for 34 years by me through all sorts of conditions. I did the undercoating on that truck each spring and fall, rust never got a toe hold on it and it still has a near mint frame and all cross members, the floor of the cab and box had absolutely zero rust when I let it go. It was undercoated with a mixture of a product like WD40 and grease with a handful of graphite dust thrown in for to give it body. When I first began undercoating there was no suitable product on the market for backyard undercoaters like myself. All of the commercial undercoaters of that time are long gone, their product sucked! Bondco, Rust Stop and Ziebart all failed miserably.


----------



## tbone75

Think my insides need coated with something ? Its all failing slowly . LOL


----------



## Homeowner

tbone75 said:


> Think my insides need coated with something ? Its all failing slowly . LOL



Don't get Teflon coating though, nothing sticks on that, not even memory of where I put my keys, or I just had that torx bit on my hand and I put it down, but where that was where I did put that torx bit down to, that Teflon surely is a non stick material LOL


----------



## Cantdog

LUNCH!!!!!!! and beverages......Woot Woot!!!!


----------



## Homeowner

Spotting old ships there?


----------



## Cantdog

Homeowner said:


> Spotting old ships there?



Well.....old friends took me there....saw no old ships....but good friends!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well.....old friends took me there....saw no old ships....but good friends!!


Same old friends we know ? LOL I am betting it was good grub and beverages ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Same old friends we know ? LOL I am betting it was good grub and beverages ! LOL


Could ya keep it down!!!!!

Just got to work and trying to sleep!!!



Hey John!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Water thieves........


----------



## Homeowner

Looks like your water theft issues are getting out of hand, there is not enough for fish to drink and soon fish will turn their attention to some quality beverages!


----------



## Cantdog

Homeowner said:


> Looks like your water theft issues are getting out of hand, there is not enough for fish to drink and soon fish will turn their attention to some quality beverages!



LOL!! Thieves bring in all back and take it away again every 12 hrs......at this particular place the tides are 50 feet...more on an moon tide or storm.....


----------



## Cantdog

Looooong beach!!!!.....


----------



## Homeowner

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Thieves bring in all back and take it away again every 12 hrs......at this particular place the tides are 50 feet...more on an moon tide or storm.....



See, you have heard about moonshine? That it really is, all the fish getting really drunk once in a month. 

Water thieves is what they tell the Neptune after they get bit silver, except those common roaches, they just pretend to be silver, just look into their eyes and you see the truth, it is a hangover overtime! 

I remain very skeptical about this tide business, must be some coverup so we don't get any ideas about drunken mermaids...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice picts Robin. Bay of Fundy tides rise and fall 50' on an average day, that`s 6 hrs draining down and 6 hrs filling back up, that`s a lot of water in motion.


----------



## dancan

Woot !!!!







Met a guy that talks funny in a parking lot , I got some tall green cans and a Blue Buddy 
That little Red Buddy is for John


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to see Blue Buddy finally arived home safe n sound though likely a lil tippy!


----------



## dancan

Gonna have to give it a go , hopefully this weekend , I might know where there are a couple of wayward trees Lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

Saab Tracks?????........


----------



## Cantdog

Few more from out at Cape D' Or.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bay of Fundy is sort of a strange but special place.


----------



## Homeowner

I wonder if there are some nice mountain biking trails there? Would be great scenery for a ride


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not much in the way of bike trails, pretty much undeveloped so far.


----------



## tbone75

Nice pix , hope to see some up close some day !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Nice pix , hope to see some up close some day !


It's right there John......much can be driven right up to....not all.....the Bay Of Fundy is an awesome place.....it is "MUST SEE" if you get up there......there are places where the tide goes out five miles.......comes in at 12 MPH.....you can't outrun it on foot! Nothing like it anywhere else....I never get bored watching it and thinking of how fekked up it would have been to navigate in the age of sail.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> It's right there John......much can be driven right up to....not all.....the Bay Of Fundy is an awesome place.....it is "MUST SEE" if you get up there......there are places where the tide goes out five miles.......comes in at 12 MPH.....you can't outrun it on foot! Nothing like it anywhere else....I never get bored watching it and thinking of how fekked up it would have been to navigate in the age of sail.....


Only other place I would say is must see is in Oregon , Crater Lake !! Nothing like it anywhere else . Not likely I will ever see it again , but once isn't enough fer sure ! Old volcano cone that is just barely above water it looks like . Has a ranger station on the island . Water is all snow melt , clear as anything I ever seen . Not sure how deep , but very is all I member when I was only 10 yrs old .


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## Cantdog

dy


pioneerguy600 said:


>



Oh yeah!!! That's spectacular!!! Many places I've yet to see.....not going to get to them all...seen quite a few so far...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> dy
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!!! That's spectacular!!! Many places I've yet to see.....not going to get to them all...seen quite a few so far...



Water is crystal clear in it, only rain and snow melt filled it up. There is a boat tour there but only electric motors are allowed so the water does not get polluted.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Water is crystal clear in it, only rain and snow melt filled it up. There is a boat tour there but only electric motors are allowed so the water does not get polluted.


Yep , didn't even get down to the water ? Heard there was boat rides , just didn't get to do that , prolly cost too much fer Dad . LOL 3 week trip out and back was sure something !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I bet everything about that lake is expensive, not many just like it and they have to be real careful around it so they likely charge large change for its exclusiveness.

Water is very clear,


----------



## tbone75

Won't let me edit ? 5 of us in a 68 Chevy PU with a cap was a real big thing all the way out there and back ! LOL Watched them walk on the moon when we was out there . Easy to member 1969 that way . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Got the stuffs sorted out from the 'Nadia trip.........Jimmy's stuffs first.....


----------



## Cantdog

Then Robs stuffs.....


----------



## Cantdog

My stuffs.....Woot Woot!!


----------



## Cantdog

Now Ron's stuffs.......some kooooool Heinie Socks!!!! Three screeching white Heinie Toques........and an actual 'Nadian Squeel hat that nearly matches his new socks!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Sorry no pics of John's stuffs.....all wrapped up for shipping.....can't see what's in there....I was told it was a secret....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sorry no pics of John's stuffs.....all wrapped up for shipping.....can't see what's in there....I was told it was a secret....



Still in that black garbage bag, eh?....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Then Robs stuffs.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 508657


Kewl.......last one Danny sent is bout wored out. 

Got it first time I met John.


----------



## dancan

Good stuff Robin, John will be most pleased !!!
He's gonna haveta come up here if he wants a hat ,

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Still in that black garbage bag, eh?....LOL



Two I think actually.....long trip requires extra protection.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

How did you get the better half to allow you to bring all the goodness back??? 

Thank you Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

The bride and I got some other stuffs too.....wedding presents...four items I'm very proud to gave been passed....You can tell the one that I favor....KOFFEE TYME....but like the driftwood and sea glass smiley too!!!!! Thanks Dan & Cher!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Two I think actually.....long trip requires extra protection.....



Hope the smell didn`t get out into the car,


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy....It's all in the preparation is all I'll say....LOL!!!! I think she was actually expecting more ...so she was pleasantly surprised!! hehehe.....


----------



## tbone75

Very nice buncha stuffs ya got Robin ! No wonder she called them junk . LOL One sure looks that way . LOL 

Hard to think Danny would spend good loonies to send me a POS something ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> The bride and I got some other stuffs too.....wedding presents...four items I'm very proud to gave been passed....You can tell the one that I favor....KOFFEE TYME....but like the driftwood and sea glass smiley too!!!!! Thanks Dan & Cher!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 508713


Stihl got my spoons , no way the X was touching them !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Very nice buncha stuffs ya got Robin ! No wonder she called them junk . LOL One sure looks that way . LOL
> 
> Hard to think Danny would spend good loonies to send me a POS something ? LOL



Yep the 625 is rough around the edges and pretty dirty but a good solid core...good comp. Needs a few bits and stuff but have it all in stock....make a real nice saw....89 model. Been talking with Jerry about the 590....pretty good shape.... good P&C......clean....be another good runner with a little work...

I don't know........you know he comes from a looooong line of Acadian Meenies!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Loonies , **** , Robin opened the Sporran , after the dust settled antique Canadian dollah bills fell out of it , 1$'s and 2$ bills , I aint seen them in twenty year or so .....


----------



## dancan

Getting low on the XXX


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Getting low on the XXX


You , low ? Yes very low at times ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Loonies , **** , Robin opened the Sporran , after the dust settled antique Canadian dollah bills fell out of it , 1$'s and 2$ bills , I aint seen them in twenty year or so .....



He's not kidding......true dat.......LOL!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Getting low on the XXX



Did you find that agreeable?


----------



## dancan

Yup , that XXX is more than fine


----------



## pioneerguy600

Spent whole day working on outboard outdrives and outboard engines. Hope to get up to the camp tomorrow, should have one boat working for that trip and another one at the camp that works real good with its new engine.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Yup , that XXX is more than fine



Good...glad you liked it!! Cheep for mee.........I pay $8.00 'Merican....even..... for a 6 pak of pints, out the door after tax and deposit.....cheepah than boywizer lite, oz. for oz........


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Spent whole day working on outboard outdrives and outboard engines. Hope to get up to the camp tomorrow, should have one boat working for that trip and another one at the camp that works real good with its new engine.



Yep.......Good Times!!!! Boats are GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep boats are great, back when I was running wooden Cape Islanders there was a whole lot more work/fun keeping them maintained!!...LOL Thank God for aluminum and fiberglass hulls!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep boats are great, back when I was running wooden Cape Islanders there was a whole lot more work/fun keeping them maintained!!...LOL Thank God for aluminum and fiberglass hulls!



Yeah, I had one of "those" moments yesterday. I need to paint the bottom but there were some iron stains by the drive unit on the transom that I wanted to clean before I masked the water line. I had some FSR which is an acid based jell for this purpose......but once the stains were gone the hull was WHITE......but only where I cleaned. I had to drive down the coast to the marine supply yesterday morning and purchase a large container of FSR and completely hand rub the entire hull because, though it looked OK before I started, it was in fact all red to some degree......looks good now and is at the shop ready to be hoisted off the trailer and placed on it's boat stands. But it took the entire day to get it that far!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah, I had one of "those" moments yesterday. I need to paint the bottom but there were some iron stains by the drive unit on the transom that I wanted to clean before I masked the water line. I had some FSR which is an acid based jell for this purpose......but once the stains were gone the hull was WHITE......but only where I cleaned. I had to drive down the coast to the marine supply yesterday morning and purchase a large container of FSR and completely hand rub the entire hull because, though it looked OK before I started, it was in fact all red to some degree......looks good now and is at the shop ready to be hoisted off the trailer and placed on it's boat stands. But it took the entire day to get it that far!!!!!



It is a domino effect to ever start looking closely and starting maintenance on a boat, best to nevah look. Once started it just snowballs into one job after another. I look too closely, just opposite from my dad who never maintained anything he owned, guess I became the balance cause I had to fix it all. He had a 15 hp Viking when I was very young, he ran that thing without ever touching a bolt or screw on it for 17 years, in salt water as much as fresh and it ran til a reed valve petal finally snapped off, went in through the engine til it lodged between the piston and cylinder wall. Never had a sparkplug removed or the lower gear oil changed, just run and sat wherever it was parked, no grease or a a thing done to it.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is a domino effect to ever start looking closely and starting maintenance on a boat, best to nevah look. Once started it just snowballs into one job after another. I look too closely, just opposite from my dad who never maintained anything he owned, guess I became the balance cause I had to fix it all. He had a 15 hp Viking when I was very young, he ran that thing without ever touching a bolt or screw on it for 17 years, in salt water as much as fresh and it ran til a reed valve petal finally snapped off, went in through the engine til it lodged between the piston and cylinder wall. Never had a sparkplug removed or the lower gear oil changed, just run and sat wherever it was parked, no grease or a a thing done to it.




Yes it is.....not unlike auto body work....you fix the big dings and then you notice smaller ones you missed.....fix those and there are more smaller ones still......on and on....

My father did pretty good at maintaining his stuff but was always fixing things because he could not afford to replace them....and most all his stuff was well worn by the time it got to him.....he never had much money though he worked hard all the time so he just repaired what ever was broken......I remember changing 6 cyl motors in our boat three time when I was young....no hoists or cranes or come-alongs.....just blocking and crow bars and man power. Our boat was used almost daily....we had no car on the mainland so any place we went was by water.......lobster fishing was it's main job...year round...seining herring in the summer.....bottom work was done by grounding out between tides. I never remember him paying more than $25 for a motor....the last one was free, a 235 chevy that was in my great uncle's boat. It had broke it's mooring and come ashore in a storm right in front of my camp and was destroyed. I remember we picked up the engine and reverse gear off the beach on the in coming tide and brought it as far up the beach as our boat would allow. Pulled it the rest of the way up with our 47 Studebaker Commander. He flushed the salt water out of it with fresh water put new oil in it and started it up just above the high water mark right there on the beach on a skid he fashioned from driftwood timbers...he could fix anything.....not a always perfect fix but usable. This was done right across the harbor from my camp on the island. That motor went down again in our boat when it sank too, in a storm off Naskeag Point, and cleaned up and used 5 more years. Was the last motor in that boat and it died with the boat when it was hauled out and burnt. Guess that's why I'm the way I am.....genetically inclined and brought up that way too....LOL!


----------



## Homeowner

Anyone can buy stuff, but it takes a genius or at least a wizard to fix things without money or proper tools.


----------



## Cantdog

Homeowner said:


> Anyone can buy stuff, but it takes a genius or at least a wizard to fix things without money or proper tools.




Yep.....mostly wizard!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hoisted the boat off the trailer and placed on boat stands in the shop....trailer outside....replaced the 16 old black rubber "Wobble Rollers" in the forward roller bunks yesterday with new yellow poly "Non-Marking" rollers. Gonna start replacing the brakes today. Have to go to my NAPA store in the morning and get some "Seal Savers" for the axels ......hope they have the size I need in stock.


----------



## Cantdog

Set the trailer up on jack stands and had to boost the air pressure to 150 to rattle the lug nutz free on the wheels.....and I neverseized too last time they were off!!! Removed the drums, backing plates and hoses.....cleaned up the spindles with a wire wheel. Test fit the new hubs, rotors and caliper mounts.....everything looks to fit fine. Removed and replaced the hitch/brake actuator....moving right along...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Living on the shore here I have pulled many engines out of the salt water after accidental sinkings and flushed them out with fresh water and soap. Then re oiled them , start them up and get them running again, they lasted a good long bit afterward


----------



## tbone75

Never had any boats with motors , sounds like I did good NOT having one ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Never had any boats with motors , sounds like I did good NOT having one ! LOL


 Most expensive ones I did so far were a pair of 2038 Caterpillar diesels with 21 hrs run time on them, boat struck a rockpile on its maiden trip, sank and was abandoned. They are both still running in separate vessels today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Set the trailer up on jack stands and had to boost the air pressure to 150 to rattle the lug nutz free on the wheels.....and I neverseized too last time they were off!!! Removed the drums, backing plates and hoses.....cleaned up the spindles with a wire wheel. Test fit the new hubs, rotors and caliper mounts.....everything looks to fit fine. Removed and replaced the hitch/brake actuator....moving right along...



Stainless is about the only metal that will last around salt water, everything else corrodes sooner than later.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Most expensive ones I did so far were a pair of 2038 Caterpillar diesels with 21 hrs run time on them, boat struck a rockpile on its maiden trip, sank and was abandoned. They are both still running in separate vessels today.



When our boat sank with that old 235 it was down three days....the seas to rough to raise the vessel. We finally got her in on the beach and replaced a plank and floated her on the next tide. Old Frankie Day towed us up to Benjamin River Boatyard......the old man and Frank was in the tow boat and I was aboard ours working on the engine......once I got fresh oil in it I noticed the propeller shaft was spinning pretty good so I threw her in gear and let the prop spin the engine with no spark plugs in for 6 miles or so, then dumped that oil and replaced with fresh again......gave her a good flushing!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have used a donkey engine to do the same after a good soaking and flushing with fresh water, new oil and turn the oilpump only if possible with a 1/2" electric drill to circulate oil through the engine for 10 - 20 mins. Also use a donkey engine to turn the flushed engine to get all moving parts coated with oil before actual startup. Many outboards that get dunked in saltwater we just drop into a big tank of fresh and let them soak overnight,then flush as best as can with a hose, dry out a bit and then fill with oil, dump it and get it started.


----------



## stihl023/5

Afternoon fellas.


----------



## tbone75

Nice warm afternoon , summer is the best season !!


----------



## stihl023/5

tbone75 said:


> Nice warm afternoon , summer is the best season !!


There you go again.[emoji15]


----------



## Cantdog

Been very nice here evah since I got back from 'Nadia......but starting to get a little humid....not bad...been coolish in the mornings...windy.....low 80s daytime highs.


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning guys.


----------



## stihl023/5

Nice all day today. Low humidity and upper 70's


----------



## Cantdog

stihl023/5 said:


> Nice all day today. Low humidity and upper 70's



LOL.....That's my today...thanks for sending it this way!!!! I'll pass it on to Dan and Jerry tomorrow.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

We have had very stiff breezes here last couple days, keeps the flies away and the temps n humidity don`t seem bad at all. The breeze was playing heck with the exterior doors I was working with yesterday.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have had very stiff breezes here last couple days, keeps the flies away and the temps n humidity don`t seem bad at all. The breeze was playing heck with the exterior doors I was working with yesterday.



Been windy here too.....blowing muh free dirt around/away....at least some of it.....not much really...dry and dusty.....haven't had much rain to pack it down....


----------



## stihl023/5

Good morning 56/78*today


----------



## tbone75

Wet out there today , think its pose to stay that way a while .


----------



## stihl023/5

Looks like rain here. I hope it don't I have hay cut.


----------



## tbone75

stihl023/5 said:


> Looks like rain here. I hope it don't I have hay cut.


Seems we have 2 farmers round here . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Slack we is........Page II alert!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a bit busy but I`am here now....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Nother bump


----------



## stihl023/5

Slackers


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, I is slack! Just about met myself coming n going today, had to be at many places all at the same times,got through er all though and now time for breakfast/lunch-dinner.


----------



## stihl023/5

I'm dragging azz now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am going to eat first and then likely pass out!...LOL


----------



## stihl023/5

Fell asleep during the news. Wife woke me up to eat.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Second page bewmp........


----------



## tbone75

Goose!


----------



## Cantdog

Trailer work nearly complete....next up is getting all the clearance lights working.....tail/directional/stop lights were fine. Haveta change to a 5 part plug too, as the new surge brake actuator has a reverse lock out solenoid to lock the brakes out when backing up......runs off the backup light circuit....

Sanded on the bottom of the boat until dark last night.....real drag......2-3 hrs more sanding today.....then mask off the waterline and put the bottom paint to 'er.

Fella showed up yesterday afternoon and picked up and paid for the repair on a OH26 and a 3800 Poulan.....I liked that.....paid a couple bills...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks great Robin, stainless is the only way to go around salt water.


----------



## tbone75

Fine work as you always do Robin ! To bad yer so far away , have you build some stuff fer me ! LOL What .................. not a clue ? LOL


----------



## dancan

Husqvosis , hopefully penicillin can cure it .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got cleaned up from the weekend trip.


----------



## stihl023/5

Evening guys.


----------



## Cantdog

Morning All....Trailer work completed yesterday morning......then 6 hrs more laying on my back sanding overhead......I was blue as a smurph when I got done!!!!
Bottom Paint goes on today!!!

Dan...having a sale on "experienced" saltwater brakes.....whole setup..,,works good.....nearly fixable condition!! CHEEP!!!!


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning. Nice work on the trailer.


----------



## Cantdog

stihl023/5 said:


> Morning. Nice work on the trailer.


Thanks.....hasn't been road tested yet with a load on it......hopefully it will work as designed......


----------



## pioneerguy600

No fears, since you didn`t move or adjust the axles and walking beams there shouldn`t be any difference except the trailer will stop now with its new shiny brakes that work....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Beauty of a day here, got some firewood that needs splitting n piling, time to get it done.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No fears, since you didn`t move or adjust the axles and walking beams there shouldn`t be any difference except the trailer will stop now with its new shiny brakes that work....LOL




Yep.....that's the plan....


----------



## tbone75

Looks good as new Robin !


----------



## dancan

GeeHeyzus , first time I've seen that much hose all for brakelines , the ones I've had the pleasure of working on were stainless , hope you saved the hoses LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> GeeHeyzus , first time I've seen that much hose all for brakelines , the ones I've had the pleasure of working on were stainless , hope you saved the hoses LOL




240" master to tee......24" tee to left wheel....72" tee to right wheel... ain't savin' nuthin'...LOL!!.......though the actuator would do some more work with a new shock absorber.........ain't actually toss anything yet.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> 240" master to tee......24" tee to left wheel....72" tee to right wheel... ain't savin' nuthin'...LOL!!.......though the actuator would do some more work with a new shock absorber.........ain't actually toss anything yet.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

All those parts look salvageable , a little cleanup, new seals and maybe check the bearings, may need new shoes and a few parts but rebuildable .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> All those parts look salvageable , a little cleanup, new seals and maybe check the bearings, may need new shoes and a few parts but rebuildable .



Yep.....new shoes, probably wheel cyls, turn the drums, new bearings and races/seals.....new or free up the adjusters....be good for a trailer that didn't need to go swimming ....in the end probably just as cheap to just buy a new kit complete....that wasn't rusty...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep.....new shoes, probably wheel cyls, turn the drums, new bearings and races/seals.....new or free up the adjusters....be good for a trailer that didn't need to go swimming ....in the end probably just as cheap to just buy a new kit complete....that wasn't rusty...


Cheaper in the long run to buy new .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Cheaper in the long run to buy new .



Yep......goes against everything hold dear...and my upbringing.....but true....and easier to boot!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep......goes against everything hold dear...and my upbringing.....but true....and easier to boot!!!


MUCH easier ! LOL


----------



## stihl023/5

tbone75 said:


> Cheaper in the long run to buy new .


Yep sometimes you just have to punt.


----------



## Cantdog

As Danny would say.........Shazam!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Fresh water so much easier, just a good coat of wax. Hope the antifouling keeps the marine growth at bay.


----------



## El Moobs

I once owned a Classic Motorboat that had that same hull design. 

Hi Robin, Jerry, John, etc......


----------



## pioneerguy600

El Moobs said:


> I once owned a Classic Motorboat that had that same hull design.
> 
> Hi Robin, Jerry, John, etc......



He buddy, didn`t know Tenn had any water big enough for boats.


----------



## Cantdog

El Moobs said:


> I once owned a Classic Motorboat that had that same hull design.
> 
> Hi Robin, Jerry, John, etc......


Hey Moobs!!! How ya been?


----------



## El Moobs

I've been pretty good. 

Yeah Jerry, we have all those TVA lakes here. Nice lakes everywhere.


----------



## pioneerguy600

El Moobs said:


> I've been pretty good.
> 
> Yeah Jerry, we have all those TVA lakes here. Nice lakes everywhere.



Later last night I did a google search and found there were many lakes in Tenn, just never thought of Tenn having lakes,just imagined it to be flat and drier. Bad thing,imagination is,blocks one from really knowing what is really out there.


----------



## tbone75

Dang I had to read to catch up ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> As Danny would say.........Shazam!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 510585
> View attachment 510586
> View attachment 510587
> View attachment 510588


Looks very good ! Time to get motoring !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Looks very good ! Time to get motoring !



Test ran it in the bay last night....all good.....plan on being on the water and headed out to the island in 3 hours or so.


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning men.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Test ran it in the bay last night....all good.....plan on being on the water and headed out to the island in 3 hours or so.


Have a good trip to the island !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Heading out to San Fran around noon today.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heading out to San Fran around noon today.


Have a good trip !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Have a good trip !!!


Yuppers!!!


----------



## stihl023/5

Good morning


----------



## El Moobs

Stihl 041S said:


> Yuppers!!!



Hello Uncle Rob. 

Good to read you again. 

Call sometime, it's been far too long.

Randy


----------



## tbone75

El Moobs said:


> Hello Uncle Rob.
> 
> Good to read you again.
> 
> Call sometime, it's been far too long.
> 
> Randy


Hows it goin Moobs ?


----------



## tbone75

El Moobs said:


> Hello Uncle Rob.
> 
> Good to read you again.
> 
> Call sometime, it's been far too long.
> 
> Randy


I heard that 066 had a bad flywheel ? Thing sure drove me nuts !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

El Moobs said:


> Hello Uncle Rob.
> 
> Good to read you again.
> 
> Call sometime, it's been far too long.
> 
> Randy


My phones good. Give a call.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Made it!


----------



## stihl023/5

Evening guys, I really need a relaxing weekend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a rough trip, the thunderstorms cancelled many flights, got rerouted through Toronto, they were hit with thunderstorms as well and flights got cancelled. Flew out of TO on a 6:30 flight this morning, good to be in Cali.


----------



## Icehouse

stihl023/5 said:


> Morning men.


Thanks for the compliment 


pioneerguy600 said:


> Heading out to San Fran around noon today.


Hope the ground holds still for you Jerry


----------



## Stihl 041S

Icehouse said:


> Thanks for the compliment
> 
> Hope the ground holds still for you Jerry


Hey Ol Buddy. How is Idaho?
Ever go to the Basque area?


----------



## Icehouse

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Ol Buddy. How is Idaho?
> Ever go to the Basque area?


I've hunted and fished the Hells Canyon area and meet a couple Basque sheep herders but that's it. Sure a thrill to listen to them communicating back and forth in the evening with their Basque cries, keeping track of each other I've been told.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Haven't been there since my daughter and I used to hike the Kooteneys.


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning guys


----------



## tbone75

Glad ya made it OK Jerry !! Now go have some fun !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bit of a battle, took two days to get here and 9 hours total standing in lineups to get rebooked flights, luggage finally got here today so now happy and having good times. Birthday parties,dance sessions, fairs and even a carwash thrown in today,many good meals already.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Icehouse said:


> Thanks for the compliment
> 
> Hope the ground holds still for you Jerry



Thanks Chris, seems much steadier than the plane ride!....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bit of a battle, took two days to get here and 9 hours total standing in lineups to get rebooked flights, luggage finally got here today so now happy and having good times. Birthday parties,dance sessions, fairs and even a carwash thrown in today,many good meals already.


Not a good trip , but ya got there in one piece !! I hate that waiting crap no matter where of what for !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

No call from Tennessee. Bummer.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Not a good trip , but ya got there in one piece !! I hate that waiting crap no matter where of what for !!


 Gota go with the flow, fighting against it really gets ya no where on these trips.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gota go with the flow, fighting against it really gets ya no where on these trips.


Yep , not anything ya can do but wait . Stihl sure stinks ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Back from the island.....Jerry....Glad you had the patience to keep it together and get where you were headed!!! Happy congrats to yer daughter!!!!!!! Too!!! Travel is awesome when it goes good and really sucks when there are problems.......Hope the whole process goes well for you and your family!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc

Jerry gonna bake in that heat


----------



## tbone75

Gonna be real warm out there where hes at !!

Didn't member till I seen what Robin wrote , think his daughter is getting hitched ! Congrats to all !!


----------



## dancan

Slackerz !!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sounds like a load of Stihl saws...not a sound to be made


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sounds like a load of Stihl saws...not a sound to be made



Yep pretty ZZZZzzzzzlack!!


----------



## Cantdog

While we were at the island last Saturday, my friend Lincoln brought us down a dozen lobsters and this slab of fresh caught that morning Halibut.....it was a little over 3 lbs I'd guess!!! MMMMMMmmmmmmm Fresh veggies from our garden too!!! Mashed sweet taters!!! MMMMmmmmm!!! 

Steve and Rosie came down on the forth and we attacked the bugs.....only two left when we were done!!!


----------



## tbone75

I would say yer sure eatting good ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Oh man that Halibut was good!!!! Just can't get any fresher....was a 60 pounder....fresh veggies were great too.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh man that Halibut was good!!!! Just can't get any fresher....was a 60 pounder....fresh veggies were great too.


Can't beat fresh fish !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Can't beat fresh fish !


Ditto........


----------



## dancan

Slackerzz !!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Slackerzz !!!!


As only we can!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Ran two tanks through Uncle Bob's rebuilt Tree Fiddy this afternooon and a tank through a my 490 in Mikey's tree length pile of hardwood......Mikey figgered about a cord and a half of 16" firewood. Tree Fiddy ran great!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Ran two tanks through Uncle Bob's rebuilt Tree Fiddy this afternooon and a tank through a my 490 in Mikey's tree length pile of hardwood......Mikey figgered about a cord and a half of 16" firewood. Tree Fiddy ran great!!



Say hey to Mikey


----------



## Cantdog

I will, Unc....


----------



## Cantdog

A few pics of the island 4th of July parade.....more spectators than usual this year....generally everyone on the island is in the parade with no one to watch... The little yellah truck that we borrow from Steve was not available to us this year......it was busy in the parade!!!


----------



## stihl023/5

Nice pics! Morning guys.


----------



## Cantdog

Few more...


----------



## Cantdog

Couple more...


----------



## caleath

you bunch of slackers still hanging out in here?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Oh my deary yes!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Classy parade Robin.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> you bunch of slackers still hanging out in here?


Not as much as we use to , but stihl here ! Good to hear from ya !!


----------



## stihl023/5

Evening guys


----------



## tbone75

Some how I missed the parade till just now ? Like them old cars and trucks !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Some how I missed the parade till just now ? Like them old cars and trucks !!



Yep there are quite a few actually.....not as many as there used to be....no ferry service....once they get there most stay....but some get away.....like my 68 Saab wagon.....she's been in the parade before.....caught fire in the parade too....silly Judge that I got it from ran the fuel line over an exhaust manifold.....got to hot in the parade and...poof!!!! Luckily it happed right next to the Park Ranger Truck......they had afire extinguisher!!! Burnt up the wiring in the engine compartment.....all ten of them.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep there are quite a few actually.....not as many as there used to be....no ferry service....once they get there most stay....but some get away.....like my 68 Saab wagon.....she's been in the parade before.....caught fire in the parade too....silly Judge that I got it from ran the fuel line over an exhaust manifold.....got to hot in the parade and...poof!!!! Luckily it happed right next to the Park Ranger Truck......they had afire extinguisher!!! Burnt up the wiring in the engine compartment.....all ten of them.....


Did you post any pix of the old Saab ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Did you post any pix of the old Saab ?


Yep but here they are again......original miles on that speedo....freebee!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Damn neat azz car Robin !! Sure it needs lots of work , but good shape to start with ! Is it a 2 stroke motor ? Know some of the old ones were .


----------



## Cantdog

Nope not two stroke......second year of the V4 four stroke.......it needs to be completely taken apart, touched and put back together......40 yrs without service has taken it's toll......but only 14,000 miles it ain't worn out......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nope not two stroke......second year of the V4 four stroke.......it needs to be completely taken apart, touched and put back together......40 yrs without service has taken it's toll......but only 14,000 miles it ain't worn out......


I bet a Saab dealer would love to get hold of that one ! Just to park it in the show room .


----------



## Cantdog

Perhaps.........'cept there haven't been any Saab dealers since 2011.........


----------



## stihl023/5

Cantdog said:


> Perhaps.........'cept there haven't been any Saab dealers since 2011.........


The one here closed long before that.


----------



## Cantdog

stihl023/5 said:


> The one here closed long before that.


2011 is when GM took Saab out of the car business......last model year...


----------



## stihl023/5

Cantdog said:


> 2011 is when GM took Saab out of the car business......last model year...


This one was with a RV dealership. The RV dealership is still there.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 2011 is when GM took Saab out of the car business......last model year...


Had no idear bout that . GM aint so bright I would say . But I aint to bright bout cars any more !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got back home to NS this morning, long trip but basically a smooth one, only delayed for an hour at Toronto airport.


----------



## tbone75

Looks like you seen some great sights too Jerry !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looks like you seen some great sights too Jerry !!!!



I did John, got up into the high elevations at Yosemite Park area, very high rock formations up there. Would have taken more picts but one of my camera batteries dies/shorted out internally. They are the rechargeable type, camera takes 4 of them and one failed.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I did John, got up into the high elevations at Yosemite Park area, very high rock formations up there. Would have taken more picts but one of my camera batteries dies/shorted out internally. They are the rechargeable type, camera takes 4 of them and one failed.


That sure sucks ! Great pix too !!!


----------



## stihl023/5

Evening guys, got a little wood done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That sure sucks ! Great pix too !!!



We stayed at a place, off grid for a couple of days, was great to be away from people that sit in front of a computer all day or carry one of those hand held devices around all the time, no signal and they are just lost....LOL
Cactus and corn grow well there,


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Evening guys, got a little wood done.



Looks good! I have a good bit drying right now also, won`t be long before I will have to get it under cover.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> We stayed at a place, off grid for a couple of days, was great to be away from people that sit in front of a computer all day or carry one of those hand held devices around all the time, no signal and they are just lost....LOL
> Cactus and corn grow well there,


I know them people were just totally lost with no signal !! LOL 
Looks like a great place to stay a while !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I know them people were just totally lost with no signal !! LOL
> Looks like a great place to stay a while !!!!



I could go anywhere any time I wanted to. They were afraid to go any further than they could see the house, if they lost sight of the house they would panic and would certainly be lost. Very handy to be able to navigate using a watch and the sun. Wish I could have stayed a couple of weeks.


----------



## Cantdog

Page III Alert!!!! Worked on saws yesterday......got the 590 I got from Jerry squared away and running good and also a damn 535 "Classic" poser POS that has been sitting at the shop needing parts for over a year......finally did a fuel line/filter and a trip to the UC and new kit for the carb, new upper AV and bushing/bolt for the brake handle.....POS.....gonna take them both up to Mikey's firewood pile for a run in/tune at load.....I expect the 590 to run perfect......the 535???......if it doesn't blow up during testing...it can go back to where it came from......leaving $$$ in it's place.....POS poser.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Page III Alert!!!! Worked on saws yesterday......got the 590 I got from Jerry squared away and running good and also a damn 535 "Classic" poser POS that has been sitting at the shop needing parts for over a year......finally did a fuel line/filter and a trip to the UC and new kit for the carb, new upper AV and bushing/bolt for the brake handle.....POS.....gonna take them both up to Mikey's firewood pile for a run in/tune at load.....I expect the 590 to run perfect......the 535???......if it doesn't blow up during testing...it can go back to where it came from......leaving $$$ in it's place.....POS poser.....


Good thing you like that saw . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Good thing you like that saw . LOL



POS Poser Saw!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Just as SLACK over here as it is there . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Been up in the woodpile......535 did very well...no 'splosions.....it's good to go away!!!!
The 590 still isn't right.......starts good and runs well but won't idle very long.....be idling along nice an smooth then it'll just stop and might start back up or....not...doesn't smoke or act flooded.....hmmmm. The 490 will sit and idle all day long, NEVER stalls....590 goes back on the bench this afternoon.....

Got to try and go through a guy's Husky 42 Special this afternoon......kind of mangy looking thing....been under a bench that was used to paint lobster buoys on I'd say.....very bright paint splatter and drizzles all over the orange plastic......however took the top cover off yesterday and was pleased to see the inside was clean and very low hr.....cyl was all silver like new almost!! Should be good to go home with the usual carb clean/kit and fuel line....again...leaving $$$ behind in it's wake....


----------



## El Moobs

Burp.


----------



## Cantdog

El Moobs said:


> Burp.


Good lunch Moobs??


----------



## El Moobs

Oh yeah Robin. Butter crackers and cheddar cheese.


----------



## tbone75

El Moobs said:


> Burp.


Burp , backatcha Moobs ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cheddar is some real good stuff ! That farmer in NY sells some really good cheddar and several others . Not sure Moobs got any of that back then when he brought several hunks of it ?


----------



## El Moobs

How have you been doing John? 

I talked to Uncle Rob for a good while the other day. We sure had a big time that weekend huh?


----------



## tbone75

El Moobs said:


> How have you been doing John?
> 
> I talked to Uncle Rob for a good while the other day. We sure had a big time that weekend huh?


Stihl hanging in there .

Weekend was just way too short !! Most fun I have had in a very long time ! Once in a lifetime kinda thing it seems . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Our strawberries are in full ripe swing, ate far too many today, burrrrrraaaaaapppppp!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Our strawberries are in full ripe swing, ate far too many today, burrrrrraaaaaapppppp!!


BS !! Can't eat too many ! LOL


----------



## El Moobs

tbone75 said:


> Stihl hanging in there .
> 
> Weekend was just way too short !! Most fun I have had in a very long time ! Once in a lifetime kinda thing it seems . LOL




Bubba pulled out that knife you gave him a few days ago. Still looks like the day you handed it to him. I told him I was proud of him for taking good care of it. He reminded me that he had to.....because it was a gift from a friend. 

Needless to say, I was even prouder then.


----------



## Cantdog

Went through a saw yesterday for a client.....was not impressed before I got into it. Don't have much use for saws under 49/50cc. This one was kinda mangy looking to boot. Paint drizzlings all over it....a little dirty too. Been putting off working on it for 6 months for lack of interest. But have some time right now and a bunch of saws that need to back to their owners...running. So I takes the cover off this saw......my!!......clean as a whistle inside....no discoloration on the cyl from heat or even hardly any dust/dirt buildup. I don't think I have ever worked on a so well thought out saw. All linkages and parts came apart easily and went back together just as easy.....no tricks needed....whoever was in charge designing this one really knew what he/she/they was doing. I was very impressed!!! Everything went the extra mile in design.....right down to the little plastic roller on the trigger end of the throttle linkage where it contacts the trigger.......smooth to operate and slick to remove/replace. Screws all lined up to the outside so there was no fighting with screw heads in behind something else......a real pleasure to work on. Never even seen one before....I started to wonder why a 42cc saw would need a decompression valve....It starts and runs great....solid and smooth running.....it's going up to Mikey's hardwood pile this morning for a run.....the saw is a 1997 Husqvarna 42 Special.....very, very nice for a small saw...not the usual cheap Husky small saw offering....


----------



## tbone75

El Moobs said:


> Bubba pulled out that knife you gave him a few days ago. Still looks like the day you handed it to him. I told him I was proud of him for taking good care of it. He reminded me that he had to.....because it was a gift from a friend.
> 
> Needless to say, I was even prouder then.


Gotta say it sure makes me super happy to hear that too ! He had a good time just like the rest of us did . LOL
Hate what it took to get everyone there , but gotta take what ya get and go with it . You know all bout being sick , and how it changes everything .


----------



## tbone75

Didn't know anything at the time , but the docs and nurses told my family not to expect me to make it . None of them gave me much chance of getting through that . But I did !!! Oldest person to ever walk away from that roto bed thing . Next guy in there didn't make it , he was only in his 40s they told me . They wanted to take me to that bed in Cleveland , but couldn't move me , so they flew it to me . Stihl got pix of me in that thing my brother took . They told him that bed was my only chance to live . Sucky part is that crap is stihl gonna get me , just slower getting there . Aint worth a chit no more . Crap got into my heart , didn't make things any better . LOL
I just say I aint done yet .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Went through a saw yesterday for a client.....was not impressed before I got into it. Don't have much use for saws under 49/50cc. This one was kinda mangy looking to boot. Paint drizzlings all over it....a little dirty too. Been putting off working on it for 6 months for lack of interest. But have some time right now and a bunch of saws that need to back to their owners...running. So I takes the cover off this saw......my!!......clean as a whistle inside....no discoloration on the cyl from heat or even hardly any dust/dirt buildup. I don't think I have ever worked on a so well thought out saw. All linkages and parts came apart easily and went back together just as easy.....no tricks needed....whoever was in charge designing this one really knew what he/she/they was doing. I was very impressed!!! Everything went the extra mile in design.....right down to the little plastic roller on the trigger end of the throttle linkage where it contacts the trigger.......smooth to operate and slick to remove/replace. Screws all lined up to the outside so there was no fighting with screw heads in behind something else......a real pleasure to work on. Never even seen one before....I started to wonder why a 42cc saw would need a decompression valve....It starts and runs great....solid and smooth running.....it's going up to Mikey's hardwood pile this morning for a run.....the saw is a 1997 Husqvarna 42 Special.....very, very nice for a small saw...not the usual cheap Husky small saw offering....


I have worked on a couple of them , sure easy to work on .


----------



## El Moobs

Just enjoy each and every second John. That's all we can do. Live in this day......yesterday is gone, and we have no promise of tomorrow.


----------



## stihl023/5

tbone75 said:


> BS !! Can't eat too many ! LOL


Oh yes you can.


----------



## tbone75

El Moobs said:


> Just enjoy each and every second John. That's all we can do. Live in this day......yesterday is gone, and we have no promise of tomorrow.


Try my best every day . Never know if you have a tomorrow . Life sure has slowed down for me , but if I wake up its another good day . Lot of tough days lately , but just can't ever give up !


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Oh yes you can.



On my 6th box now since 5pm yesterday..burrraaaappp!


----------



## stihl023/5

I would be hitting Imodium after 2


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just finished box 6 and started on box 7, no laxative symptoms yet but a belch now n then....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to dig a couple saws out that have been hanging around far too long and get em up and running, no idea how many that are lurking around I havn`t even looked at yet, way too many though! Too hot to use saws now and the deer flies won`t leave one alone if in the woods anyhow!


----------



## Cantdog

Lunch time!!! And T-shirt replacement!!! Ran that little 42 Special in Mikey's hardwood pile for an hour or so...good power for such a small saw.....cut right along real nice......time for it to go home. Ran the 490 and 590 some too......and the "Get'erdone" 268XP.....still my favorite!! Fit and stacked about another cord this morning.
The 590 has real good power.....but hates to idle.....actually idles good but then all of a sudden it just stops.....doesn't change speed up or down...doesn't stumble.....just stops...like you hit the kill switch....any thoughts???? I've installed a new fuel line, carb kit, intake rubber band and impulse nipple....I have two other 82 carbs.....perhaps I'll UC and kit one and try that....it seems it's always the ones out on the ragged edge of performance that are wicked hard to get right.......490 will idle itself right out of gas before it will stall.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got to dig a couple saws out that have been hanging around far too long and get em up and running, no idea how many that are lurking around I havn`t even looked at yet, way too many though! Too hot to use saws now and the deer flies won`t leave one alone if in the woods anyhow!


Danny isn't slowing down much . LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Lunch time!!! And T-shirt replacement!!! Ran that little 42 Special in Mikey's hardwood pile for an hour or so...good power for such a small saw.....cut right along real nice......time for it to go home. Ran the 490 and 590 some too......and the "Get'erdone" 268XP.....still my favorite!! Fit and stacked about another cord this morning.
> The 590 has real good power.....but hates to idle.....actually idles good but then all of a sudden it just stops.....doesn't change speed up or down...doesn't stumble.....just stops...like you hit the kill switch....any thoughts???? I've installed a new fuel line, carb kit, intake rubber band and impulse nipple....I have two other 82 carbs.....perhaps I'll UC and kit one and try that....it seems it's always the ones out on the ragged edge of performance that are wicked hard to get right.......490 will idle itself right out of gas before it will stall.....


You try swapping the coil out ? Only thing I can think of ? Could be something in that carb , just not sure what ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You try swapping the coil out ? Only thing I can think of ? Could be something in that carb , just not sure what ? LOL


Nope haven't tried swapping the coil out yet.......perhaps try that before fussing with the carb....it certainly stops quick like an ign issue. Worth a shot!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Danny isn't slowing down much . LOL


His wife will look you right in the eye and tell you "He's obsessed" when talking about him cutting wood..........LOL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> His wife will look you right in the eye and tell you "He's obsessed" when talking about him cutting wood..........LOL!!!!


I believe shes right ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nope haven't tried swapping the coil out yet.......perhaps try that before fussing with the carb....it certainly stops quick like an ign issue. Worth a shot!!!!


Only other thing I can think of is a bare wire gets touched somewhere along the way ? Vibrate nuff to ground it maybe ?


----------



## stihl023/5

Pushing 90 here.


----------



## El Moobs

I'm thinking coil too Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

El Moobs said:


> I'm thinking coil too Robin.


Thanks Randy and John...I'll try that this afternoon when I get back to the shop.......next on the bench is a 254XP.....in need of a going through and all new covers.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

El Moobs said:


> How have you been doing John?
> 
> I talked to Uncle Rob for a good while the other day. We sure had a big time that weekend huh?



Yacked like a couple of Ol Pharts. Lol


----------



## tbone75

El Moobs said:


> I'm thinking coil too Robin.


I heard a PIMA 066 had a bad flywheel ? New one on me !


----------



## El Moobs

tbone75 said:


> I heard a PIMA 066 had a bad flywheel ? New one on me !



That damn saw hurt me John. I was healing up pretty good from a torn groin muscle, then after cranking on that thing for a half a day, I hurt it again.


----------



## windthrown

Hey T-bone, what ever happened to that Chicom 361 that you built?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I heard a PIMA 066 had a bad flywheel ? New one on me !



Concussion will kill magnetism.


----------



## El Moobs

windthrown said:


> Hey T-bone, what ever happened to that Chicom 361 that you built?



Yeah?


----------



## tbone75

Sold it to someone , can't member who now ? Memory aint to good any more , short term really sucks ! Doc said its cause of being in a coma ? 
Far as I know its stihl running good . Least I aint heard if it aint ? LOL Stihl got a 660 in chiner parts to build , some day ? Maybe ?? LOL


El Moobs said:


> That damn saw hurt me John. I was healing up pretty good from a torn groin muscle, then after cranking on that thing for a half a day, I hurt it again.


Hate to hear that Moobs ! Damn thing hurt me trying to start the POS ! LOL Did all I could to try on it. LOL If I had a flywheel , would have tried it ! LOL


----------



## windthrown

tbone75 said:


> Sold it to someone , can't member who now ? Memory aint to good any more , short term really sucks ! Doc said its cause of being in a coma ?



They say that there are three things that fail you as you age. The first one is that your memory goes to crap. The second thing is... er... um, well, I cannot recall that one, but the third thing is, um, damn, I cannot remember that one either!

So, there you have it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had a MS440 Arctic here for a good while, mounted a bar to it last evening, stuck a new chain on it and fired it up, didn`t have to do a thing to it, no fun at all...


----------



## tbone75

windthrown said:


> They say that there are three things that fail you as you age. The first one is that your memory goes to crap. The second thing is... er... um, well, I cannot recall that one, but the third thing is, um, damn, I cannot remember that one either!
> 
> So, there you have it.


Sure sounds like me ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

So.............do ya 'spose this is some of the the problem with this 254XP??????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> So.............do ya 'spose this is some of the the problem with this 254XP??????
> 
> View attachment 514755
> View attachment 514756


Starving fer fuel maybe ? LOL Seen that problem on a couple saws before . Killed both them too I think ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Starving fer fuel maybe ? LOL Seen that problem on a couple saws before . Killed both them too I think ? LOL



Me too......Somehow this one lived through it...piston looks fine. Some dummy put a slash cut on the fuel line to get it through the hole in the tank and didn't cut it off after......just put the filter on the end of the slash cut hose.....that didn't end well......filter looks good......after I fished it out of the tank......hardly used..


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Me too......Somehow this one lived through it...piston looks fine. Some dummy put a slash cut on the fuel line to get it through the hole in the tank and didn't cut it off after......just put the filter on the end of the slash cut hose.....that didn't end well......filter looks good......after I fished it out of the tank......hardly used..


Now that is a new one on me ! LMAO !!! Seen no filters before , but usually cause they couldn't get it on the line , just give up and tossed it it . LOL


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Now that is a new one on me ! LMAO !!! Seen no filters before , but usually cause they couldn't get it on the line , just give up and tossed it it . LOL


One even told me they did that ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

254XP started right up and tuned easy......she goes to Mikey's pile in the morning.....if all is well she can go back to my 'Nadian friend Peeet in the afternoon!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 254XP started right up and tuned easy......she goes to Mikey's pile in the morning.....if all is well she can go back to my 'Nadian friend Peeet in the afternoon!


Sounds like may be a simple fix , hope so ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like may be a simple fix , hope so ! LOL


Oh Gawd no......he lent this saw out....top cover was broke, recoil cover was broke, plastic recoil pulley was beat as was the plastic carrier.....someone had put it back together without the washer on the center screw....metal pulley dogs came out and wore a deep gouge in the flywheel. Oil cap was broke, switch was broke, chain catcher was gone.....and it was wicked dirty...not a quick fix!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got plenty of saws to work on but no time for now. Got 300 sq ft of flooring to load on the truck in the morning, get it up to the camp and start installing it tomorrow.


----------



## Cantdog

Like working on an island......lotta luggin!!!! Gonna be crappy here Sat.....may go out to the camp for just a day trip Sun.....bail the skiff etc.....Good luck with your project!!

I'm getting near the end of other peoples saws that have been at the shop for sometime. Good to get them out the door!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a few of Dan`s saws still here, might get to them someday....LOL ..Rest are all mine, have plenty of good runners, no hurry to fix/build more for me!!

Yep, my camp is just like being on an island, drag everything there by boat load.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a few of Dan`s saws still here, might get to them someday....LOL ..Rest are all mine, have plenty of good runners, no hurry to fix/build more for me!!
> 
> Yep, my camp is just like being on an island, drag everything there by boat load.



I have a large number of "saw projects in waiting"......some real nice examples...need to sell a few of the "runners" off I guess.....can't cut enough wood to keep them all in good working order.....

Been getting ready to do a big project on my small camp.....want to move it about 15 feet.....jack it up, level it up on concrete pads, new PT sills, new PT joists...then Ill have a starting point....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I have a large number of "saw projects in waiting"......some real nice examples...need to sell a few of the "runners" off I guess.....can't cut enough wood to keep them all in good working order.....
> 
> Been getting ready to do a big project on my small camp.....want to move it about 15 feet.....jack it up, level it up on concrete pads, new PT sills, new PT joists...then Ill have a starting point....LOL!!!



Big project, whole new floor will take some time.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Big project, whole new floor will take some time.



Getting the material there will the biggest thing......the small camp is only 12 foot square...LOL!! In 1978 I rescued it off the beach...the lawn eroded about 10 feet in a big storm and the camp tipped down over the bank.....at that time it needed sills so I went down along the shore picking up straight spruce poles for rolls and new sills.......come-a-longed it about 60 feet to where it now is. Me and a 7 year old boy.....took us 5 days. My new 49SP proved very useful for that project.....as it will in the next phase!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep on the getting materials out to the camp! My old camp was built at home in our yard in panels, then trucked out to the lake on a logging truck. Unloaded onto the 30' cape islander and made its way up to the campyard. Slid the panels off down long spruce poles and slid/dragged them up to the camp deck/floor and then raised them one by one. Roof got stick framed in place, took 3 weekends with 4 - 5 of us working daylight til after dark mid June into July to get er roof tight. Then I added another section to the front, same size as the back/original camp, did that when I was a teen. That was about all that got done to it till I tackled er last year, want to keep on with renos now as time allows til its finished out inside, front section first and then the rear section. Need to get a good sized storage shed up next to move stuff out into, way too much stuff accumulated up there over the years.


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning guys, day off today not sure what will get done.


----------



## tbone75

stihl023/5 said:


> Morning guys, day off today not sure what will get done.


Like my days off every day , nuttin to mount to chit ! LOL Same chit again today till this evening . Then the fun starts , 2 generators to work on ! LOL


----------



## stihl023/5

tbone75 said:


> Like my days off every day , nuttin to mount to chit ! LOL Same chit again today till this evening . Then the fun starts , 2 generators to work on ! LOL


Not looking good it is hot.


----------



## tbone75

Gotta wait till tomorrow fer the rest of the gen. parts ? Why he didn't send them with them today ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I have a large number of "saw projects in waiting"......some real nice examples...need to sell a few of the "runners" off I guess.....can't cut enough wood to keep them all in good working order.....
> 
> Been getting ready to do a big project on my small camp.....want to move it about 15 feet.....jack it up, level it up on concrete pads, new PT sills, new PT joists...then Ill have a starting point....LOL!!!


That sounds like fun.......will work for food.

I got a capstan winch for a saw.....throw it in the van?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> That sounds like fun.......will work for food.
> 
> I got a capstan winch for a saw.....throw it in the van?


Bet that could be real handy doing that stuff !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Bet that could be real handy doing that stuff !



Small with a bunch more pull than I have. Lol

And rope!!! Not wire rope.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Small with a bunch more pull than I have. Lol
> 
> And rope!!! Not wire rope.


I like rope betterer , no splinters getting you !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page Deux rescue.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> That sounds like fun.......will work for food.
> 
> I got a capstan winch for a saw.....throw it in the van?



Hey Unc!! Thanks for the offer of help. Not sure it would work out though. I'll be doing this work in Nov. once all the campers and recreational boaters have given it up and I have the place to myself. Due to unstable fall weather conditions there is no telling when I can come and go from there. Dave and I replaced the entire roof framing on the larger cabin a few years back.....we were stuck there for 2 weeks, unable to leave due to high wind and seas.....as it was, the morning we left we had to leave all the tools and extra weight behind and it was still a white knuckle trip....left at 6AM....the calmest it was forecast to be that day factoring tide and wind.....using full power to climb steep waves then instantly off the throttle coming down the backside.....more like riding a dirt bike than a boat!!! We also picked up 10" of snow right in the middle of that project...no snow shovel and shoveling snow off the roof with a spade was poor.

That capstan sounds interesting but I have a real nice cast aluminum frame 2 ton "LugAll" come-a-long and plenty of chain and that will move it easily on rolls. Last time I hauled it back up over the bank and the 60 feet to where it now sits I did it with one of those cheep $15, pressed tin come-a-longs......you know the ones.....the ones that the shear point is the break away handles that once they break away they are broken for good!!!


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning hot and maybe rain.


----------



## Cantdog

Headed down the bay!!!


----------



## tbone75

Had a lot of noise and very brief shower . Noise was all me ! LOL


----------



## stihl023/5

tbone75 said:


> Had a lot of noise and very brief shower . Noise was all me ! LOL


Wife made deviled eggs, she still loves me.


----------



## tbone75

stihl023/5 said:


> Wife made deviled eggs, she still loves me.


Not fer long !


----------



## stihl023/5

tbone75 said:


> Not fer long !


Probably not.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Back from the camp, mission accomplished with a plus of getting all the baseboard, door and window trim installed. Next trip will paint the base n trim.


----------



## Cantdog

Hard to remember a nicer day on the water.....we ran down the bay at 35mph.....turning 3800.....just loping....flat calm with hardly any ocean swell......didn't even jiggle the bubbles outa muh Ballantine......

Getting into the water was a different story......there were 5 Subarus parked all over the boat ramp......old women in comfortable shoes.....standing around, talking and eating alcohol infused fruit......Are u Chitting me!!!....... The bride said "You should go down and explain that you have an interest in putting your boat in the water"........PFFFFFFFFTTTTTT!!!! Nope.....I'll just back this bigazzed boat/trailer right down through the whole mess!!. Sorry ladies......I'm having a Ron Moment!!!!!! The bride sensed that this might not end well and ran down before I backed ovah a few plastic speed bumps.......HHISSS!!!! Not a happy heterosexual Me........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some people just don`t realize a boat launch ramp is for launching boats,not a social gathering place to discuss everyday problems or exchange recipes!!....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some people just don`t realize a boat launch ramp is for launching boats,not a social gathering place to discuss everyday problems or exchange recipes!!....LOL



Really!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

At the place I once always launched it was getting ridiculous, people were standing around jawing for way too long before launching their boat and getting their vehicle and trailer off the launch ramp. I seen myself sitting waiting for over 30 mins while jerks jawed away with other jerks telling stories, talking over old times and generally pissing many off that wanted to launch a boat. I moved my boat to another private launch site where boats are launched and moved in less than 5 mins.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> At the place I once always launched it was getting ridiculous, people were standing around jawing for way too long before launching their boat and getting their vehicle and trailer off the launch ramp. I seen myself sitting waiting for over 30 mins while jerks jawed away with other jerks telling stories, talking over old times and generally pissing many off that wanted to launch a boat. I moved my boat to another private launch site where boats are launched and moved in less than 5 mins.



Yeah...this time of year really sucks down in Stonington.....I generally try to time my departures/arrivals early or late but yesterday high tide was at 3pm so I wanted to be in the water at noon and back out at 6....half tide is best for me at the only boat ramp in town...but the middle of the day the place is covered with slackers just enjoying life and the wonder of it all, with little/no regard for anyone else.........I meen it says "Vacationland" right on our license plates....right? We're all on vacation aren't we?? Perhaps, but I swear some are just "Out to Lunch"!!!


----------



## tbone75

Glad I don't own or use a boat most times . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Glad I don't own or use a boat most times . LOL



Well.....kinda hard to get to the island without one. Could take the mailboat.......$18.00 per person each way.....so $72.oo for the bride and I to go out and back......then us and all our stuffs on the wrong end of the island.....5 miles over real bad road or 7 miles over slightly better road.....some tar even.....boat ain't so bad.....plus I can row my groceries to with 10 feet of the kitchen door....you also get to come and go when you want not on a schedule . This time of year is real bad with tourists and all.....later in the fall is best...but then the weather goes to hell.....cain't win ...evah!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Glad I don't own or use a boat most times . LOL



One boat is little use, need several or half a dozen at least, sorta like chainsaws....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...this time of year really sucks down in Stonington.....I generally try to time my departures/arrivals early or late but yesterday high tide was at 3pm so I wanted to be in the water at noon and back out at 6....half tide is best for me at the only boat ramp in town...but the middle of the day the place is covered with slackers just enjoying life and the wonder of it all, with little/no regard for anyone else.........I meen it says "Vacationland" right on our license plates....right? We're all on vacation aren't we?? Perhaps, but I swear some are just "Out to Lunch"!!!



Really sucks when you need to make a deadline and some jerk or jerks are holding you up. I have to pay an annual fee to launch my boat now but I can also park and store my boat and truck there year round. We all know there is no lollygagging about on the ramp or dock, just launch or load and move out. Like it that way much betterer than the other place.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Really sucks when you need to make a deadline and some jerk or jerks are holding you up. I have to pay an annual fee to launch my boat now but I can also park and store my boat and truck there year round. We all know there is no lollygagging about on the ramp or dock, just launch or load and move out. Like it that way much betterer than the other place.



Yep better that way.....would rather pay rather than deal with everyone at the public landing. Tourist haven't a clue.......and the local fishermen treat you like a tourist just because you don't have a fishing vessel. Really hard to believe that Stonington, the largest lobstering port in Maine only has one boat ramp....and over half of that is just natural ledge.....to shallow a pitch near high tide to even get the boat in the water without backing the truck in too.....not!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep better that way.....would rather pay rather than deal with everyone at the public landing. Tourist haven't a clue.......and the local fishermen treat you like a tourist just because you don't have a fishing vessel. Really hard to believe that Stonington, the largest lobstering port in Maine only has one boat ramp....and over half of that is just natural ledge.....to shallow a pitch near high tide to even get the boat in the water without backing the truck in too.....not!!!!!



This way I don`t have to deal with the tourists or the yacckers taking up space.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lite rain this morning, heavy cloud and threats of thunder showers, we really need some rain as things are very dry right now.


----------



## Cantdog

Tic fagh......had some rain in the middle of the night....thunder passed offshore of us......pretty dry here too....the well was down some on the island.....skiff didn't really need bailing...


----------



## Cantdog

Big doings here last night. Belated birthday celebrations for the daughter and the FIL. Much food and beverage!!! Also combined in this was a kind of a family going away party for the daughter....she be leaving for school in Argentina next Thurs. I didn't want get up this morning and face the mess.....but....that's all done now...'nuther nice warm day here...humid...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Fahg is real tic, can wring moisture right outa er, be some sticky today.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fahg is real tic, can wring moisture right outa er, be some sticky today.


Probably my old used fagh from yesterday morning!!!! Nice and clear here today but gonna be hot and sticky......turn the fans on in the shop and spend the day putting a 621 together.....but first I have to bandsaw out and sand 8 rather complex trim brackets to match the originals ones on an old "gingerbread" house for another contractor.....said I'd have 'em done today...so I must....rather be doing saw work actually....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a concrete pour in this morning, 7 yds and finished by 11am. Getting real warm out there now!


----------



## Cantdog

'Nuther nice day here on the coast O' Maine......hot and wet.....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> So.............do ya 'spose this is some of the the problem with this 254XP??????
> 
> View attachment 514755
> View attachment 514756


Yup , prob is that the sand should be in the piston and cylinder, not the carb .

Did I pas the test ? 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Yup , prob is that the sand should be in the piston and cylinder, not the carb .
> 
> Did I pas the test ?
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



NO.......NO pass for you! 'sides that was spruce chips....or biofuel...not beech sand....pfffft...Stihl Guys never give up......no pass for youse....go home....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> NO.......NO pass for you! 'sides that was spruce chips....or biofuel...not beech sand....pfffft...Stihl Guys never give up......no pass for youse....go home....


Kinna hard on the lil feller , but needed . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Kinna hard on the lil feller , but needed . LOL


LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Pfffft , Husqvovites ... pfffft


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Pfffft , Husqvovites ... pfffft


LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Jerry must be slaving on his camp!! Not been around in a few days....


----------



## ropensaddle

pioneerguy600 said:


> At the place I once always launched it was getting ridiculous, people were standing around jawing for way too long before launching their boat and getting their vehicle and trailer off the launch ramp. I seen myself sitting waiting for over 30 mins while jerks jawed away with other jerks telling stories, talking over old times and generally pissing many off that wanted to launch a boat. I moved my boat to another private launch site where boats are launched and moved in less than 5 mins.


Cordially hook a winch to their **** and move them out the way 

If nothing else you'll give them something real to jaw about lol


----------



## tbone75

ropensaddle said:


> Cordially hook a winch to their **** and move them out the way
> 
> If nothing else you'll give them something real to jaw about lol


Think he had more of a foot in mind . LOL


----------



## ropensaddle

tbone75 said:


> Think he had more of a foot in mind . LOL


Well I was being boatlitically correct


----------



## tbone75

ropensaddle said:


> Well I was being boatlitically correct


Yes you was !! LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Jerry must be slaving on his camp!! Not been around in a few days....


Same thing I was thinking , may find out later tonight ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Same thing I was thinking , may find out later tonight ?



Yup, been up at the camp but not slaving, sure was nice up there, sun all the time, not too hot. Great sitting back on the deck watching the boats go by!


----------



## pioneerguy600

ropensaddle said:


> Cordially hook a winch to their **** and move them out the way
> 
> If nothing else you'll give them something real to jaw about lol



Well they had to winch a truck outa the drink at that ramp on Friday evening, something went wrong and both the boat n trailer and the truck all ended up in the lake....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup, been up at the camp but not slaving, sure was nice up there, sun all the time, not too hot. Great sitting back on the deck watching the boats go by!


Sounds like a very good time !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a very good time !



Yup, was a good trip. I did a little bit of painting, baseboard n trim, installed a new double bowl stainless steel sink and tied up a few loose ends. Rest of the time I spent yaccking with the neighbors.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

ropensaddle said:


> Cordially hook a winch to their **** and move them out the way
> 
> If nothing else you'll give them something real to jaw about lol


HEY Rope!!!! Haven't seen you around in a long time!! Damn good to see you!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Ah Well........weekend's over.... time to lift this veil of slackness and git sumpin done!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ah Well........weekend's over.... time to lift this veil of slackness and git sumpin done!!!


Speak fer yerself ! LOL I am stihl looking for that motivation that got away sometime ago ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Spent the day out on the island, nice peaceful day, did a little grass mowing and weed wacking. Beautiful sunny day, light SW breeze, just right out there. Oh yea, the clams were right some good!!.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Page two alert, slacckers!


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Page two alert, slacckers!


They are still sleeping.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sleeping or busy with life, Running around this morning,dentist appointment pick up materials.


----------



## El Moobs

I'm here now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sleeping or busy with life, Running around this morning,dentist appointment pick up materials.


Getting some filler fer yer toofs ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Getting some filler fer yer toofs ? LOL


 Just my twice annual scrape and polish, no filler required right now.


----------



## Cantdog

Beautiful day on the water... but way to many humans....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I could see the humidity escaping off the surface of the ocean today, be some tic fog soon.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could see the humidity escaping off the surface of the ocean today, be some tic fog soon.


Just keep it up there . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just keep it up there . LOL



It will be that close to the water type, be gone early tomorrow morning again.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all. 

Finishing list for the Road Trip. 

Now where is the list...........


----------



## Cantdog

Remember stop at HN liquor store on 95 and get Glenlivits Nadurra.........that's on the list.....I'm sure it is.......if not it is now.....how can we WOOT properly without it???


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Remember stop at HN liquor store on 95 and get Glenlivits Nadurra.........that's on the list.....I'm sure it is.......if not it is now.....how can we WOOT properly without it???


Mom told me to stop. 
Her I'm scared of. Lol
I'll stop.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Mom told me to stop.
> Her I'm scared of. Lol
> I'll stop.




It is as it should be.......'slong as I get muh Nadura........I'll share......you know I will...LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> It is as it should be.......'slong as I get muh Nadura........I'll share......you know I will...LOL!!


I'm gonna steal a dram for mom ........she sent some also.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm gonna steal a dram for mom ........she sent some also.



Deal!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

No fahg this morning, kinda clear n still out there, sun is up and it might get a tad warm today.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No fahg this morning, kinda clear n still out there, sun is up and it might get a tad warm today.




Yep...same here.....they're saying 90 today....possible thunder this afternoon....be running the fans in the shop today!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cloudy but cool so far here. 
Road trip to pick up a new to him truck for farm markets. 

Dam it's early........


----------



## dancan

slack , just like the weekend warrior with his poolan pro at 100:1 with the chain on backwards , slack


----------



## pioneerguy600

I been workin, was right some hot out there today tween noon n 3 pm, dayuum near got a sunburn tday!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> slack , just like the weekend warrior with his poolan pro at 100:1 with the chain on backwards , slack



Got some trees n brush to cut some evening next week.


----------



## dancan

I'm in !!!!!


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> slack , just like the weekend warrior with his poolan pro at 100:1 with the chain on backwards , slack









Still slack in here .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Still slack in here .


Danny got a new saw fer big trees , gotta 16" blade on it !


----------



## Heffalump

Happy Days in North West OR......


----------



## tbone75

Heffalump said:


> View attachment 518030
> 
> Happy Days in North West OR......


Nice buncha Red saws in there !!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Nice buncha Red saws in there !!


Howdie T!!! Been awhile!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Howdie T!!! Been awhile!


Hey Bobby !! Sure good to hear from you !


----------



## Cantdog

Wow!!! Page III alert!!!!! ZZZzzzzzlackerZZzz!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure is quiet in here!! No saws running this morning?


----------



## tbone75

Super SLACK in here . Could have something to do with 4 jugs of scotch I kinna think . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

No Scotch for me please, I hafta run saws this evening.


----------



## Cantdog

No Scotch for me either today....been an action packed weekend that didn't get over until a couple hrs. ago.....resting peacefully now....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well ya survived so it couldn`t be all that bad....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well ya survived so it couldn`t be all that bad....LOL



Oh yeah.....had a great time with Unc.........crammed everything we could think of doing into a couple days....all good..... just nice to stop too. He headed South around 3:30...I swear that van was just as heavy leaving as it was coming......and I got a complete 6 cyl motor sitting on the shop floor and a 25-30lb box of 1/2" and 3/4" drive impact sockets among other things that lightened it quite a bit......but we replaced all that with other things headed south.....full van when he left...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sounds like ya both had a good/great time! Hauling a load both ways, no wasted space.


----------



## Stihl 041S

She be riding SMOOOOTH........

Enough ballast she hold well in the wind.

Thanks for a Great Time. I owe ya!!!!

Hope ya blow up another engine soon!!!!! LOL

And the 621 is Awsummm!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Getting the old war wagon ready for hunting season....proper camouflage is essential. 







Can't hardly see it in there..


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Getting the old war wagon ready for hunting season....proper camouflage is essential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't hardly see it in there..


Looks like the one the tree got dropped on ? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Looks like the one the tree got dropped on ? LOL


Reliving a year ago.


----------



## dancan

Shelf Queen


----------



## dancan

That's Mighty Mouse cut wood btw .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I liked the way the Mighty Mouse pulled chain in that big birch tonight, starts out rich and pulls up its socks when the chain loads the engine. It cuts 40% faster than the MS362.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dark here this morning, might keep the temps down a bit.


----------



## Cantdog

Dark. foggy and wet here......stihl supposed hit 85 'Merican even so.....


----------



## tbone75

Little sun and rain off and on today . They said 100% chance of rain Satday . LOL Prolly won't rain at all here . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

It got really warm here this afternoon, too much humidity for comfort, came home with a wet stick shirt.


----------



## dancan

I dunno Jerry , I was thinkin about this Stihl chainsaw thing and I've come to the conclusion that they're really a boring saw , these Mighty Mouse ones you been putting together , antique dinosaurs , all we do is put fuel in them , keep the chain sharp , blow a little dust off of them every now and then , pour mix into them , pull the cord then pull the trigger and tank after for what 2 or 3 years on these ones that we're running and they just keep on going and going , putting cord after cord on the ground , pretty boring I think .
Look at that new 241 I have , stock , smooth as silk , weighs nothing , keep the chain sharp , I've polly run 50l of mix through it , forgot to blow the dust out of it , it ran till it wouldn't start , blew the dust out and back in business .
They've cut wood for me , you , a few that we've given cords of wood to and cords out of my selling piles as well .
Boring , maybe we should try some Hechcohuskapoolans , might be more exciting , like waiting for the big bang , whatcha think ??


----------



## dancan

BTW , that latest Mighty Mouse does seem 40% faster while only being 20% louder , sure made light work with that large birch , runtime per tank of mix is what impressed me the most , all that gain with no loss of runtime per tank , polly 50% gain over the last Mighty Mouse on the run time and real close to stock .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lol, ...I have already tried Husquovites and had lots of excitement when running them. Burned my fingers on hot mufflers, crawling around on hands n knees looking for lost screws and nuts off mufflers. Recoils going South, throttle cables jamming up, plenty of curse words spoken, sure lots of excitement....LOL


----------



## dancan

I know them lost muffler screws you speak of LOL
Polly just stick with boring , yup just stick with the sure thing


----------



## stihl023/5

Evening guys, still close to 80*


----------



## dancan

Yup , rehydrate, a trip to the rain locker then nn LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did you pick up a load for Billy?


----------



## dancan

Yup .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup


 Looking good, keep Billy busy for a day running the lectric Kita. Get some more tonight?[/


----------



## tbone75

I had 2 nice MS260s I let get away . But they went fer a good cause ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I had 2 nice MS260s I let get away . But they went fer a good cause ! LOL


Helluva pair.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a ripping half dozen 026`s and another 4 - 5 MS260`s , the Huztl plastics make them look spiffy but its what under the hood that counts.


----------



## roncoinc

no wunder on page two,,boring !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

roncoinc said:


> no wunder on page two,,boring !!



Stihl saws rule, the rest just drool.


----------



## tbone75

Boring over here too .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan and I didn` do any cutting this weekend, no saws were harmed!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan and I didn` do any cutting this weekend, no saws were harmed!


Have one on the way tomorrow ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Couple pics of that 4.2L motor that Unc dragged up here from Maryland for me, to replace the one in "The Miserable Device"...he took the 621 in the build thread back with him. Thanks Again Unc!!!! This is just the way it came out of the AMC Hornet it was in......supposedly 57,000 miles.....


----------



## Cantdog

Here she is after her bath in "Pink Stuff" and blasted with my 3700psi pressure washer. Not a lot prettier but much cleaner. The oil pan didn't get blasted because of the shipping platform covered it up. But no matter it is going to be replaced with the one from the original engine......which holds one more qt of oil and has a built in skid plate. The intake and exhaust manifolds will be replaced as well so didn't take much time cleaning those either.


----------



## Cantdog

Let the games begin!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s a good looking engine, not totally caked in leaked oil or other fluids, the frost plugs so clean they look like new.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a good looking engine, not totally caked in leaked oil or other fluids, the frost plugs so clean they look like new.



Yes it was a "dry" engine....a very even accumulation of grim all over.....I don't know, but I have a good "feeling" about this one. I almost hate to open it up, but I'll pull the base off and plasti-gauge the bearings and probably install a new high volume oil pump as these motors are known for having weak oil pressure when hot......check the timing chain/sprockets for wear and install new front and rear main seals, timing cover and base gaskets. The manifolds have to swap from the old engine as well as the cast alum valve cover......probably do valve seals too while I have it apart and retorque the cyl head bolts.


----------



## Cantdog

Not going to go on about this but drained the oil and popped the valve cover this morning........OH MY!!!! You could not even get your finger dirty on the head or valve train....this is the cleanest 40 year old motor I've ever seen inside!!! No black goo down in the little pockets that will hold just a little oil....forever.....nothing......unreal....I'm knew this one "felt good". This has had very good care with frequent oil changes and good oil I would have to say. No sign of any previous cleaning anywhere. It's almost to good to put in that miserable device......LOL!!! Woot Woot!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only way to know exactly what you got, I often did that to lightly used engines I bought that I wanted to last a longer time and it worked well for me. Many of my friends did not share that line of thought and would just toss them in and run em.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Oh yeah, that`s a low hour clean motor. Can you circulate oil through it by turning the oilpump with an electric drill?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I once found a Chev 292 still sitting in a truck, it had been a local Dartmouth service truck that showed 15,320 on the speedometer. The truck had been smashed bad by a backhoe backing into the front of the truck, it mashed the grille and bumper right in to the engine block, split the rad basically in two. Insurance company figured the engine was ruined and wrote the truck off. I bought it, took a chance the engine was not damaged and got the whole thing for $500. back then, the engine went on for another 15 years in the transplanted truck and then did service in a Cape Islander for another five seasons.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Great news!!!!!!

Been waiting for what was under the valve cover!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice and calm here this morning, looks like it will be a clear sunny day once the sun gets up.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Great news!!!!!!
> 
> Been waiting for what was under the valve cover!!!!



Yep...Seeing that made the whole process worth the effort...if the lower end is as clean as the top (will find out today) we have a winner!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sounds like a great motor to put in a semi remote area where maintenance can be an issue. Regular service and it will push the little CJ a long time.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Solar battery maintainer seems to be in order.


----------



## Cantdog

Well......todays efforts on the 4.2L were not quite as favorable as hoped.....the crank assembly seemed pretty tight but as I rotated it through with a wrench on the harmonic balancer bolt I noticed that though smooth the first two exhaust lobes of the cam were much shorter than all the rest........been doing cam research most of the afternoon.


----------



## stihl023/5

Evening guys.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Well......todays efforts on the 4.2L were not quite as favorable as hoped.....the crank assembly seemed pretty tight but as I rotated it through with a wrench on the harmonic balancer bolt I noticed that though smooth the first two exhaust lobes of the cam were much shorter than all the rest........been doing cam research most of the afternoon.



Bummer Dude.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well......todays efforts on the 4.2L were not quite as favorable as hoped.....the crank assembly seemed pretty tight but as I rotated it through with a wrench on the harmonic balancer bolt I noticed that though smooth the first two exhaust lobes of the cam were much shorter than all the rest........been doing cam research most of the afternoon.


Looked so dang good to start with ! Never heard of any cam problems with them .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well......todays efforts on the 4.2L were not quite as favorable as hoped.....the crank assembly seemed pretty tight but as I rotated it through with a wrench on the harmonic balancer bolt I noticed that though smooth the first two exhaust lobes of the cam were much shorter than all the rest........been doing cam research most of the afternoon.



Dang, that engine does not have inspection covers over the lifter gallery, need to pull the head off to get the cam out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Looked so dang good to start with ! Never heard of any cam problems with them .



Me neither, those old straight sixes could even run for years on just a couple of pounds oil pressure. Seen many different backyard engineered solutions for getting oil to the rocker assembly even.


----------



## dancan




----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


>


 Mighty Mouses, ahh yes please!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dang, that engine does not have inspection covers over the lifter gallery, need to pull the head off to get the cam out.




I know.......however if I pull the rockers and push rods, then take the cam out, I may be able to get the lifters out from the bottom.....but at this stage pulling the head is not a biggie either. I suspect it would run OK but from rudimentary measuring , it looks like it has lost over 1/8" of lift on those two lobes. This is why I don't just slap a used motor in a vehicle.......you gotta look at and touch all the bits to make sure all is well.......or not.....bores and pistons looked good.....be checking the bearings tomorrow....cam, lifters and timing chain set is in the $200 range from Summit Racing....waiting to hear back from them.......some confusion in their adds as to whether or not you have to run special valve springs to run a .416 lift cam......stock lift is .380.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I know.......however if I pull the rockers and push rods, then take the cam out, I may be able to get the lifters out from the bottom.....but at this stage pulling the head is not a biggie either. I suspect it would run OK but from rudimentary measuring , it looks like it has lost over 1/8" of lift on those two lobes. This is why I don't just slap a used motor in a vehicle.......you gotta look at and touch all the bits to make sure all is well.......or not.....bores and pistons looked good.....be checking the bearings tomorrow....cam, lifters and timing chain set is in the $200 range from Summit Racing....waiting to hear back from them.......some confusion in their adds as to whether or not you have to run special valve springs to run a .416 lift cam......stock lift is .380.....



Machine tools are worse. Got to check every thread in the quick change. And unbuilding one can get tricky. Lol


----------



## dancan

Check pushrod length .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Check pushrod length .
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


That would be nice.....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Check pushrod length .
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



You mean on the two on the worn lobes? Or all of them for wear? They will have to come out anyway so I'll look them over closely.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mushroomed lifters and worn down cams were a Chev small block thing years back, did many and some were cause for air turning blue. If the cam could be wiggled out the lifters could be bashed back down into the cam galley.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You mean on the two on the worn lobes? Or all of them for wear? They will have to come out anyway so I'll look them over closely.



Roll them over on a pane of glass, listen for clicking noises.


----------



## Cantdog

Well now........the push rods are fine....all the same length....straight by my tablesaw top...no visible wear or any problems with them.


----------



## Cantdog

Pulled the cam so I could accurately measure the lobes.........I need ruhm......BBL....


----------



## Stihl 041S

I'll whistle while I wait........good luck.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Pulled the cam so I could accurately measure the lobes.........I need ruhm......BBL....


That don't sound so good ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hope the cam bearings are still good, bit of work to change them out but doable with a cam bearing puller/installer.


----------



## Cantdog

So here are the numbers and pics from #1 cyl.....

The cam measures 1.473" at rest and that seems to be the consistent size + or - 0.0001". 
So these measurements are through the first three cyls.

#1 cyl
Ex lobe at rest 1.473"
Ex lobe full open 1.583"

So that gives a cam lift of 0.o11"

The first pic is of the ex lobe, the one on the right, at full lift. The lobe on the right. The one on the left is the at rest.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That lobe is plum wore off!


----------



## Cantdog

The next pic is of the intake lobe on cyl #1

It also measures 1.473" at rest but measures 1.712" at full open.


----------



## Cantdog

I need more ruhm...BRB....


----------



## Cantdog

Ahhhh....OK...so this is cyl #2....

This one is easier to do as both the intake (on the left) and the Exhaust (on the right) are at full open very close together so one pic. tells the tale....


----------



## tbone75

Sure hope yer motor is worth a chit ?


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ahhhh....OK...so this is cyl #2....
> 
> This one is easier to do as both the intake (on the left) and the Exhaust (on the right) are at full open very close together so one pic. tells the tale....
> 
> View attachment 520094


Not good


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That lobe is plum wore off!



Yep......but you know I took a file to the worn lobes thinking they were soft.......couldn't touch it.......just as hard as the good lobes.


pioneerguy600 said:


> Mushroomed lifters and worn down cams were a Chev small block thing years back, did many and some were cause for air turning blue. If the cam could be wiggled out the lifters could be bashed back down into the cam galley.



Yep.....well ya know......this is a 1977 motor and that was about the same time GM had all those problems.......I 'spect probably the same cam manufacturer......as things like cams are subbed out....


----------



## Cantdog

The first two cyl were the only ones that had lobe issues.......the other four looked fine...


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Not good




I think it will be good John........head comes off tomorrow........look at the rod and main bearings Fri.....motor seems very tight and clean.....ebay motor...$200 bux......Ok lift off point.....better than the motor I had. No Whining from me.....


----------



## Cantdog

Makes me wonder..........those worn lobes were smooth and shiny and real hard.......just as hard as the good lobes and just as smooth too. You 'spose they were installed that way????? AMC was not one of my favorites back in the day.......came real close to buying an AMX with a 390 4 spd. though......that went real good!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The lifters may tell the tale. Concave contact area means a lot of wear.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I think it will be good John........head comes off tomorrow........look at the rod and main bearings Fri.....motor seems very tight and clean.....ebay motor...$200 bux......Ok lift off point.....better than the motor I had. No Whining from me.....


I hope it turns out well for you with just a cam .


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Makes me wonder..........those worn lobes were smooth and shiny and real hard.......just as hard as the good lobes and just as smooth too. You 'spose they were installed that way????? AMC was not one of my favorites back in the day.......came real close to buying an AMX with a 390 4 spd. though......that went real good!!!!


AMX was a fast car !


----------



## pioneerguy600

AMX with a 401 4spd, good accelerator.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> The first two cyl were the only ones that had lobe issues.......the other four looked fine...


Weren't most jeeps 4 cylinder anyway........lol

The hard lobes are interesting...........you never know.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> AMX was a fast car !



That's what cops in Alabama had as I remember..........not all.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I hope it turns out well for you with just a cam .




Just heard back from a Summit Racing tech.....their Comp Cam .416 lift should work fine with stock springs.....good low end torque cam.......power from 800-4000 rpm New cam and lifters...new timing chain set too......the original had some slack, plus the cam gear had an alum sprocket with nylon teeth.......I 'spect pretty brittle after 40 yrs....it's outa there....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Just heard back from a Summit Racing tech.....their Comp Cam .416 lift should work fine with stock springs.....good low end torque cam.......power from 800-4000 rpm New cam and lifters...new timing chain set too......the original had some slack, plus the cam gear had an alum sprocket with nylon teeth.......I 'spect pretty brittle after 40 yrs....it's outa there....


Hated them nylon covered gears .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hated them nylon covered gears .



Well they were light, quiet and ran very smooth but when they give up, it's ovah. LOL....I had a 69 Chevy, rack body/dump one ton truck with a 327 car engine in it.....thing ran sweet but developed a pretty bad oil leak at the front main seal......so bad that going to work on $$$$$ folks estates I had a cookie sheet to slide in under her to catch the drizzelings when I parked so as not make a mess of their manicured driveways. So Fri night I went the parts store and picked up a new seal and Sat morning bright and early I got about fixing the oil leak. When I crawled in under the truck I immediately noticed dry undisturbed dirt all around the seal area???? Then I saw where the oil was coming from!! The timing chain had worn right out through the timing cover!!..... When I got the cover off I saw the problem....about 1/3 of the nylon cam sprocket was missing and the chain was running down on the alum carrier in that spot which made for a real slack chain on the backside of the rotation. Damnedest thing was that old 327 ran perfect the whole time. Replaced the cover and the timing chain set with a double roller, adjustable set from a speed shop and it still ran exactly the same. Didn't run a bit better or worse either.....but didn't leak anymore.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well they were light, quiet and ran very smooth but when they give up, it's ovah. LOL....I had a 69 Chevy, rack body/dump one ton truck with a 327 car engine in it.....thing ran sweet but developed a pretty bad oil leak at the front main seal......so bad that going to work on $$$$$ folks estates I had a cookie sheet to slide in under her to catch the drizzelings when I parked so as not make a mess of their manicured driveways. So Fri night I went the parts store and picked up a new seal and Sat morning bright and early I got about fixing the oil leak. When I crawled in under the truck I immediately noticed dry undisturbed dirt all around the seal area???? Then I saw where the oil was coming from!! The timing chain had worn right out through the timing cover!!..... When I got the cover off I saw the problem....about 1/3 of the nylon cam sprocket was missing and the chain was running down on the alum carrier in that spot which made for a real slack chain on the backside of the rotation. Damnedest thing was that old 327 ran perfect the whole time. Replaced the cover and the timing chain set with a double roller, adjustable set from a speed shop and it still ran exactly the same. Didn't run a bit better or worse either.....but didn't leak anymore.


Seen some wore bad , but never that bad ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The lifters may tell the tale. Concave contact area means a lot of wear.



Yep........took the head off to retrieve the lifters....could possibly have replaced the cam and lifters without doing that but as the lifters will fall either way when the engine is turned in the stand they fell up into the pushrod gallery......could have fished them out with the telescoping magnet but not worth the effort and having come this far I wanted a look at the cyl bores. Anywho...all the lifters looked perfect......EXCEPT the two that corresponded to the badly worn cam lodes......they were deeply dished...(one and four right to left).....the other 10 were completely flat...


----------



## Cantdog

It was refreshing not to have to struggle with getting the lifters out of the block like it has always been with the Chevy inline sixes. Anyone who has done this knows what I mean...LOL!! Got the block deck all cleaned up and checked with the straight edge.....nice and flat. Thread chased all the cyl head bolt holes with a bottoming tap and chased all the bolt threads with a die type thread chaser. Gotta order up a bunch of parts the first of the week. Still have to pull the rod and main bearing caps and check the bearings shells yet.....seems nice and tight but I better look.....LOL!!
Cam bearings looked great.....no bright spots or copper to be seen...


----------



## Cantdog

Had a good visit with Jerry and his wife Judy yesterday......he left off a red saw.....a 1986 670 but from what I've been able to uncover it has a 268XP top end with 237 Tilly carb from a 625 with the top fed impulse cover changed over to one for the internal impulse. He said it ran good.....haven't had time to throw a B&C on it and fuel it up. Personally I like the solid carb mount instead of the boot design of the 625/670...otherwise the 268XP and the 670 are nearly the same powerwise. Great runners!! Thank Jerry!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Had a good visit with Jerry and his wife Judy yesterday......he left off a red saw.....a 1986 670 but from what I've been able to uncover it has a 268XP top end with 237 Tilly carb from a 625 with the top fed impulse cover changed over to one for the internal impulse. He said it ran good.....haven't had time to throw a B&C on it and fuel it up. Personally I like the solid carb mount instead of the boot design of the 625/670...otherwise the 268XP and the 670 are nearly the same powerwise. Great runners!! Thank Jerry!!!



Had a very good trip down n back, meeting up with Robin and his bride was the highlight of the trip. Spent some time at Robins shop, swapped parts and stories, went sightseeing for the day and had a very enjoyable meal with them both in the evening. That old saw was built from a box of donated parts, they were likely a mis matched bunch as every component was separated, just a crankcase and crank was the only bits that were still together at the time so I cleaned up the best looking bits and bolted er up. Did run really good 4 - 5 years back when first assembled.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep........took the head off to retrieve the lifters....could possibly have replaced the cam and lifters without doing that but as the lifters will fall either way when the engine is turned in the stand they fell up into the pushrod gallery......could have fished them out with the telescoping magnet but not worth the effort and having come this far I wanted a look at the cyl bores. Anywho...all the lifters looked perfect......EXCEPT the two that corresponded to the badly worn cam lodes......they were deeply dished...(one and four right to left).....the other 10 were completely flat...
> 
> View attachment 520578
> View attachment 520580



I didn`t think to ask you if the pushrod oil holes were blocked on those two lifters, I had an International 345 loose a lifter from a plugged oil hole up the pushrod.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I didn`t think to ask you if the pushrod oil holes were blocked on those two lifters, I had an International 345 loose a lifter from a plugged oil hole up the pushrod.



Well you know, I thought of that but only blew through one pushrod...figured I would clean them all before reassembly......also going to examine the oil feed to both those lifters......I doubt there is blockage as that motor is stunningly clean inside...but must check anyway.

I will get into that 670 when time allows.....perhaps a little grinding here or there and a 254 carb.....I love this series....even better 'cause it's RED!!!.....This will end up a RED version of my much loved 61/268XP conversion saw..OOOOoooooohhhh. Me likey!!! Strong unit!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I cut with that red saw for a whole day, dropping hardwood off the stump, probably dropped 20+ trees and did some limning. Was a fiercly cold winters day, temp well below freezing all day. Saw performed flawlessly and had 5 + tanks of mix through er, cutting speed reminded me of my ported 044`s which I used almost every day that winter. Ended up with 167 cords of cut up firewood or 35 tandem loads of split firewood from that winters work . Was real nice tall sticks, 16 - 24 " on the stump and over 50' tall to the top off point where the limbs got too small to save.
Also, the ice was over 4' thick that winter, could run the skidder right across the lake.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I cut with that red saw for a whole day, dropping hardwood off the stump, probably dropped 20+ trees and did some limning. Was a fiercly cold winters day, temp well below freezing all day. Saw performed flawlessly and had 5 + tanks of mix through er, cutting speed reminded me of my ported 044`s which I used almost every day that winter. Ended up with 167 cords of cut up firewood or 35 tandem loads of split firewood from that winters work . Was real nice tall sticks, 16 - 24 " on the stump and over 50' tall to the top off point where the limbs got too small to save.
> Also, the ice was over 4' thick that winter, could run the skidder right across the lake.




Oh yeah.....my friend Mikey is a dyd in the wool Stihl guy......but I had about 20 hard woods leaning the wrong way....across the neighbors road/power line.....so Mikey cut with my 61/268 and I ran the tractor pulling a long line up in the trees to guide them back onto my property....Mikely is not likely to complement any saws that are not creamsickles...but even he conceded that that particular saw cut "pretty damn good".....LOL!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So its hot down here...but trees are changing and dad said acorns are falling. About a month early for here...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Robin how is the motor coming??


----------



## dancan

Geez , sounds like a little man syndrome chest puffing oratory there , "My Eluxafullavarna works so good god made it himself " .......

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## dancan

Sez the atheist realist .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## dancan

BAHAHAHAHAHA !!!

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Robin how is the motor coming??



Paused for the moment.....getting ready to order a bunch of parts but have to check the rod and main bearings first....had to stop and rebuild a saw for a guy...that should be mostly done tomorrow.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah.....my friend Mikey is a dyd in the wool Stihl guy......but I had about 20 hard woods leaning the wrong way....across the neighbors road/power line.....so Mikey cut with my 61/268 and I ran the tractor pulling a long line up in the trees to guide them back onto my property....Mikely is not likely to complement any saws that are not creamsickles...but even he conceded that that particular saw cut "pretty damn good".....LOL!!



Mikey calls it like it is. 
Prolly doesn't know who the Kardasians are.

Thank the Lord for the Mikey's of the world.


----------



## Cantdog

An up date on the 670 Jerry left me......been working this a bit over in the Jonsereds thread and looking at a 266 that I'm rebuilding for a guy, along with some 268XP cyls and 670 cyls I have here. It seems that what Jerry built out of the box of parts actually has a later version of the Husky 266 cyl. No wonder he liked it so much!!! LOL!!!

A good running saw is a good running saw......I'll try it out.....but I gotts the stuffs...she may return to being a 670 Supah.....or may stay the way it is. Might well be one of those "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" things.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> An up date on the 670 Jerry left me......been working this a bit over in the Jonsereds thread and looking at a 266 that I'm rebuilding for a guy, along with some 268XP cyls and 670 cyls I have here. It seems that what Jerry built out of the box of parts actually has a later version of the Husky 266 cyl. No wonder he liked it so much!!! LOL!!!
> 
> A good running saw is a good running saw......I'll try it out.....but I gotts the stuffs...she may return to being a 670 Supah.....or may stay the way it is. Might well be one of those "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" things.


On the road delivering peaches again. Lol
Sounds like a nice saw


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> An up date on the 670 Jerry left me......been working this a bit over in the Jonsereds thread and looking at a 266 that I'm rebuilding for a guy, along with some 268XP cyls and 670 cyls I have here. It seems that what Jerry built out of the box of parts actually has a later version of the Husky 266 cyl. No wonder he liked it so much!!! LOL!!!
> 
> A good running saw is a good running saw......I'll try it out.....but I gotts the stuffs...she may return to being a 670 Supah.....or may stay the way it is. Might well be one of those "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" things.



If you have the correct parts there is no shame in making it a correct authentic saw. I just picked the better/best parts from that box of stuff and put together 3 running saws. I didn`t have any manuals telling me what the proper numbers should be, just picked a part and see if it would bolt on......LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you have the correct parts there is no shame in making it a correct authentic saw. I just picked the better/best parts from that box of stuff and put together 3 running saws. I didn`t have any manuals telling me what the proper numbers should be, just picked a part and see if it would bolt on......LOL



Well that's the beauty of this large family of red and orange saws...from the lowly 61 up through the red 6XX saws to the 272XP everything can be swapped if you have enough of the corresponding parts.......in almost every instance several items must be swapped at once but they will all bolt to the same basic structure.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Had a good visit with Jerry and his wife Judy yesterday......he left off a red saw.....a 1986 670 but from what I've been able to uncover it has a 268XP top end with 237 Tilly carb from a 625 with the top fed impulse cover changed over to one for the internal impulse. He said it ran good.....haven't had time to throw a B&C on it and fuel it up. Personally I like the solid carb mount instead of the boot design of the 625/670...otherwise the 268XP and the 670 are nearly the same powerwise. Great runners!! Thank Jerry!!!


Mistimed my visit. Would have been nice to meet ya Jerry!!


----------



## dancan

Nah , Jerry is a red headded stepchild , bans posters with bad breath for no reason just on a whim and has been known to get 40% gains out of Oh26's just by looking at them .


----------



## dancan

Hey Rob !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Mistimed my visit. Would have been nice to meet ya Jerry!!



Would have been great Rob if the timing had worked for us both. Initially I was just making the trip alone but the Mrs thought she would like to make the trip with me, that delayed me one week and extended the trip to 3 days. I would have drove straight down alone, exchanged niceties, gifts etc, picked up my part and then headed straight back home. 20 - 24 hour drives are old hat for me. Under favorable conditions a round trip for me would only be around 15 hrs total.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well that's the beauty of this large family of red and orange saws...from the lowly 61 up through the red 6XX saws to the 272XP everything can be swapped if you have enough of the corresponding parts.......in almost every instance several items must be swapped at once but they will all bolt to the same basic structure.



All of the Red saws are now gone, only one orange saw left hiding somewhere in the storage sheds leaving only creamsicles filling the shelves for work saws. Now collector saws is a different story all together.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> On the road delivering peaches again. Lol
> Sounds like a nice saw


Not one of the ones you delivered here got wasted or let go by...to the best of my knowledge....everyone loved them.....we don't get like that up here in the stores!!!


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZZzzzzzzlackerZZZzzzzz!!! Page TREEE BUMP!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> ZZZZZZzzzzzzlackerZZZzzzzz!!! Page TREEE BUMP!!!


Nope. Just check. 
On page one.......


----------



## tbone75

Give it nother bump from page ??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Thanks John.


----------



## tbone75

Keep it alive !


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks John.


Fer the pie ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mmmm....pie.


----------



## pioneerguy600

No pie here but got some more parts shifted around on the 45 hp Commercials.


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmm......is it my eyes or is this a different appearance I'm seeing???


----------



## pioneerguy600

It is different, colors and format!


----------



## tbone75

Pie is all gone , Rob ate it all !


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning guys.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Pie is all gone , Rob ate it all !



I will next time!!!!!

If ya don't hide it again.......like last time!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Got a few minutes this afternoon and checked the rod bearings on the motor for the miserable device......sweet.....nice smooth journals....bearings show a little wear but plenty of surface left.....got a light, even coat of white lithium grease and all torqued down. Next time I get time will do the same to the mains......then I can start the putting back together part....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Got a few minutes this afternoon and checked the rod bearings on the motor for the miserable device......sweet.....nice smooth journals....bearings show a little wear but plenty of surface left.....got a light, even coat of white lithium grease and all torqued down. Next time I get time will do the same to the mains......then I can start the putting back together part....


I fully expect you to snatch the restrictor plate off the old red dragon so you can tach 'er up and dump'eh.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> I fully expect you to snatch the restrictor plate off the old red dragon so you can tach 'er up and dump'eh.




LOL!! There won't be any planned restrictions.....I'll be using the alum intake and iron exhaust manifolds (Minus the ERG piping) from the 85 Jeep but the 2bbl off the 77 Hornet......85 2bbl has about 20 wires going to it.......the 77 only two...one for the choke and the other for the dashpot....keep it simple....


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Yeap.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Chuckah....how you been???


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Sup Robin!


I've been good man - busy as hell at home and at work, it never ever ends.....

What you been up to these days....??


----------



## Stihl 041S

WoodChuck'r said:


> Sup Robin!
> 
> 
> I've been good man - busy as hell at home and at work, it never ever ends.....
> 
> What you been up to these days....??



He did an EXCELLENT JonseredS build thread......

Just sayin.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> He did an EXCELLENT JonseredS build thread......
> 
> Just sayin.....


Saw turned out real nice too !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Saw turned out real nice too !



Oh did it????


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh did it????


Looked good in its pix. All I can say bout it fer now . LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jerry sure been SLACKIN fer a while !!


----------



## dancan

Sez youse guys is all lame , wavin them Swede flagz and all , funny colours in them flagz ...


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Looked good in its pix. All I can say bout it fer now . LOL


You can see it Sunday


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> You can see it Sunday


Sounds good to me !!


----------



## Cantdog

WoodChuck'r said:


> Sup Robin!
> 
> 
> I've been good man - busy as hell at home and at work, it never ever ends.....
> 
> What you been up to these days....??



Same old chit......red saws...bills.....etc.....not much........going to Buenos Aries in a week or two........don't think I'll see any chainsaws but will take pics if I do......


----------



## Cantdog

You all have a good week......I'm ovahboard.....and heading for peace and quiet......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure busy around your area Robin, bet it near crazy with the fair in town! Have a great trip out to the camp, my outdrive will be back together today, also got the 45 Johnson back together last evening.


----------



## dancan

Steer roast this weekend Jerry ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Steer roast this weekend Jerry ?



Well, they are trying to get it up and going. I am not going, too busy and don`t think I want to put all that effort into it this year again. Rather go up to the camp and do a little more work on the interior.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> You all have a good week......I'm ovahboard.....and heading for peace and quiet......


Ya really know how to rub it in. 

Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## tbone75

Super SLACKERS !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, been slaccking, first evening I have not been covered in oil n grease. All the engines and outboard drives back together.


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , I ordered some t-shirts today 
I think they're gonna be quite nice .


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, been slaccking, first evening I have not been covered in oil n grease. All the engines and outboard drives back together.


I've been in the recliner for 2hrs. Dozed off once. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , I ordered some t-shirts today
> I think they're gonna be quite nice .



Sweet!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sweet!!



Yup , limited edition run , polly be a collectible LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

The new Steeroast T shirts are out, the roast is this weekend but I won`t be there even though I have my ticket and both Tee shirts for this years party.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Yup , limited edition run , polly be a collectible LOL


Mickey mouse t-shirts Danny ?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Mickey mouse t-shirts Danny ?


You meen.....M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E........??????........he was fun once upon-a-time........he had big ears though......and you know about them "big eared folks"....right??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> You meen.....M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E........??????........he was fun once upon-a-time........he had big ears though......and you know about them "big eared folks"....right??



They gotta wear big hats?????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You meen.....M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E........??????........he was fun once upon-a-time........he had big ears though......and you know about them "big eared folks"....right??


Yep & nope on the ears thing ? Must be before my time. LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Mickey Mouse was a squeel repair mouse


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mighty Mouse is a souped up version of Mickey Mouse!


----------



## dancan

Yup bigger ears and a real big stick


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Yup bigger ears and a real big stick



You mean schtick........


----------



## stihl023/5

dancan said:


> Yup bigger ears and a real big stick


Oh my.


----------



## dancan

I gots to call Stihlcrazy and thank him for the ms241 recomdation, awesome Swiss army knife of a saw 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

So.............a while back I posted a few pics of a 2095 milling saw that came into the shop.....it is a 1997 saw. By my best judgements it might have 15 hrs on it total.....it is totally new............gonna do a pressure/vac test, rebuild the carb, pressure and vac test the fuel line.......just in a go through.. Very sweet saw!!! More tomorrow!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Kewl!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> So.............a while back I posted a few pics of a 2095 milling saw that came into the shop.....it is a 1997 saw. By my best judgements it might have 15 hrs on it total.....it is totally new............gonna do a pressure/vac test, rebuild the carb, pressure and vac test the fuel line.......just in a go through.. Very sweet saw!!! More tomorrow!!!


Sounds like a real nice saw !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I did a little port grinding on a sweet 2094 I had here before I sent it off to Hawaii , it was a strong saw stock and after porting it became a very serious cutting machine. Last I heard it had broken two different .404 chains just pulling them through very hard island wood. The 2095 was supposedly a great milling chainsaw but I never had one here to compare with the 2094.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like a real nice saw !


It is......real nice.....all back together tuned and ready to go home ......pics will be up in a bit....here she is again as it arrived...non running...19 years old with about 10 to 15 hrs on it.....very little use..... original B&C.......20" .325 X 0.050 Spur sprocket just barely shows any wear at all.....


----------



## Cantdog

These first few pics are of parts just as they were removed from the saw.....not even air hosed.....you ever seen such a clean carb bore?? I meen that was near 20 yrs old...and how about that air filter?? Turbo filtration system was doing it's job....


----------



## Cantdog

I took this thing down as far as I needed to......piston looked perfect of course.....everything looked perfect really.....cleaned everything as I put it back together. It passed a vac and pressure test with flying colors.....impulse and fuel line got pressure and vac tested as well.......everything was great..... threw the carb body in the UC for a time and then installed a new carb kit....other than the screw that held the spark screen in the carb kit was the only new parts used....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I did a little port grinding on a sweet 2094 I had here before I sent it off to Hawaii , it was a strong saw stock and after porting it became a very serious cutting machine. Last I heard it had broken two different .404 chains just pulling them through very hard island wood. The 2095 was supposedly a great milling chainsaw but I never had one here to compare with the 2094.



I remember that saw......the new owner made some very nice things with that saw!!

I was truly amazed when I discovered this one, that came on a Jonsered saw mill, came outfitted in .325....????? I doubt you could buy another spur sprocket for it in .325.....???? The rip chain was so freeking dull you couldn't cut your finger with it........the back of the tooth was sharper than the front!!! This one runs/sounds very strong......gonna do a comp test in the morning.....


----------



## Cantdog

Almost there!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I remember that saw......the new owner made some very nice things with that saw!!
> 
> I was truly amazed when I discovered this one, that came on a Jonsered saw mill, came outfitted in .325....????? I doubt you could buy another spur sprocket for it in .325.....???? The rip chain was so freeking dull you couldn't cut your finger with it........the back of the tooth was sharper than the front!!! This one runs/sounds very strong......gonna do a comp test in the morning.....



As far as I know Jeff still has that saw and still uses it for ripping or milling chunks of that hard island wood. I have not seen any posts from him lately.


----------



## tbone75

Very nice saw !!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Very nice saw !!!


Yes it is.......it would fit right in here....but not in the cards.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is.......it would fit right in here....but not in the cards.....
> 
> View attachment 524293
> View attachment 524294
> View attachment 524295
> View attachment 524296
> View attachment 524297


And the obligatory Bar Cover.......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> And the obligatory Bar Cover.......



This one won't need one......it's only going just down the street.......besides that you couldn't hurt yourself or even scratch paint with that chain!!!! I can see why the PO gave up trying to mill with it......idiot....


----------



## dancan

Beetlejuice ! Beetlejuice ! Huksavarna !

Page II bump .


----------



## tbone75

When we gettin back to the jeepbeep motor ? LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Soon......


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> When we gettin back to the jeepbeep motor ? LOL




Gonna be a bit.......I'm low on funds.......the bride is ponying up for the southern trip......I need a few bux to proceed.....she figgers that's back burner....OK says I.........


----------



## dancan

whipped , henpecked , been told , pairless Eluxkavarnian .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> whipped , henpecked , been told , pairless Eluxkavarnian .


MEEN !!! LMAO !!!


----------



## Cantdog

Ayah....true enough......but in a week or so.....I'll be talking to you all from a great distance......with pics.........so we all win!!!!!!!! Even youse Stilactites.........LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> whipped , henpecked , been told , pairless Eluxkavarnian .




Besides That.....I Think I'm OK..........HeHeHeHe.......


----------



## dancan

As long as you're not sleepin in the dog house , it's all good !
What country is it ?


----------



## Cantdog

'Sides....ya know........it's hard to


dancan said:


> As long as you're not sleepin in the dog house , it's all good !
> What country is it ?



Nope no dog house.........yet.....LOL!!

Buenos Aries, Argentina

The daughter is trying to get us to here while we're there.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iguazu_Falls

She's been and said it's unbelievable.....dunno....that side trip alone, is about the price of a Jeep motor.....like to see it though....and never be any closer....evah.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 'Sides....ya know........it's hard to
> 
> 
> Nope no dog house.........yet.....LOL!!
> 
> Buenos Aries, Argentina
> 
> The daughter is trying to get us to here while we're there.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iguazu_Falls
> 
> She's been and said it's unbelievable.....dunno....that side trip alone, is about the price of a Jeep motor.....like to see it though....and never be any closer....evah.


Ya better go see that !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Ya better go see that !!



Yeah....I'd like to but twice as costly as we have an apartment in Buenos Aries for the week which is a block from the daughter and a hotel for the last 3 nights that is really and truly next door to her apartment house.......hard to leave a place you paid good $$$ for to go someplace you gotta pay more good $$$....plus the air fair to and from.......cause it's way up on the northern boarder with Brazil and Paraguay....it's a two day trip.....but nevah be closah.......not evah a gin......I'm sure....But I'm not afraid to say.......muh sporran is some puckered right now......haven't pulled a regular paycheck since the first of May......just piecemeal stuffs......EEEEEK!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah....I'd like to but twice as costly as we have an apartment in Buenos Aries for the week which is a block from the daughter and a hotel for the last 3 nights that is really and truly next door to her apartment house.......hard to leave a place you paid good $$$ for to go someplace you gotta pay more good $$$....plus the air fair to and from.......cause it's way up on the northern boarder with Brazil and Paraguay....it's a two day trip.....but nevah be closah.......not evah a gin......I'm sure....But I'm not afraid to say.......muh sporran is some puckered right now......haven't pulled a regular paycheck since the first of May......just piecemeal stuffs......EEEEEK!!!!


Gotta say I am very happy my girls went to school close to home !!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Gotta say I am very happy my girls went to school close to home !!!



Yep I 10-4 that......this is probably our last trip chasing her around the globe.....this is part of her schooling in Illinois .....she's supposed to get back the second week in Nov.....but now I find she flies into Houston and meets up with her younger half sister and they fly back to Costa Rica for a couple weeks.....gonna stay with her friends she made in high school way up in the mountains.....real third world but those folks are the most friendly, generous folks you would ever meet.......poorer than pizz in a boot...but very nice people. I've met them. Then she needs to work like hell 'cause her (ex) step father stopped at the shop today.......said she was going to Ireland with them in Dec.....?????...Ok...they are old country Irish.....going to visit family.....you can hardly keep up with his dad.....funny as all get out.............then she's off to Jordan in Feb....another trimaster of school...I ain't going to Jordan......not a lot of interest......my eyes are to blue.......I'll just stay here on the Rockbound Coast of Maine thank you juz th same....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep I 10-4 that......this is probably our last trip chasing her around the globe.....this is part of her schooling in Illinois .....she's supposed to get back the second week in Nov.....but now I find she flies into Houston and meets up with her younger half sister and they fly back to Costa Rica for a couple weeks.....gonna stay with her friends she made in high school way up in the mountains.....real third world but those folks are the most friendly, generous folks you would ever meet.......poorer than pizz in a boot...but very nice people. I've met them. Then she needs to work like hell 'cause her (ex) step father stopped at the shop today.......said she was going to Ireland with them in Dec.....?????...Ok...they are old country Irish.....going to visit family.....you can hardly keep up with his dad.....funny as all get out.............then she's off to Jordan in Feb....another trimaster of school...I ain't going to Jordan......not a lot of interest......my eyes are to blue.......I'll just stay here on the Rockbound Coast of Maine thank you juz th same....


She sure has seen a huge part of the world ! None I know of could come close to what she has done !!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> She sure has seen a huge part of the world ! None I know of could come close to what she has done !!!



Yep way more than me....and she's only 22......payin' her own way too.....not a lot of help from a broke down old carpenter.....I doubt she is even close to the end of her traveling......got to see it all I guess.......there be some parts of this planet I hope she doesn't get to see........


----------



## Cantdog

The 266XP I just rebuilt for a local woodboogah came back yesterday.......idle issue....may just need the carb set again.....on about the third tank...hope that's all it is. It was giving me a little trouble too, but I thought I got it right......may have to replace the carb.....got a 163 on it right now.....may have a problem with the metering valve seat or perhaps someone crowded the low speed needle to hard on that seat.....hard to tell what has happened to a saw built in 1983 and used commercially.....it pressure and vac tested perfect....new pickup coil....runs and cuts great at WOT.....needles right around 1 turn out + or-....


----------



## Cantdog

It's....a....Monday.....clear and cool....


----------



## tbone75

Only 76* outside right now , but its gonna warm back up to bout 90* again .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Low 50s driving home last night.
76 now. 
90 Wednesday 
73 Thursday 
621 is tested Thursday


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Low 50s driving home last night.
> 76 now.
> 90 Wednesday
> 73 Thursday
> 621 is tested Thursday




Good luck......it may need turning for you elevation.....was tuned at sea level.....


----------



## dancan

Woot !!!!







Special Edition collectibles LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Woot !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Edition collectibles LOL


 Looking good Dan, very collectible...LOL


----------



## dancan

Yup , I have the only known ones in existence , very rare LOL


----------



## dancan

Forgot to mention that you get a 41 1/2 % gain with one of these bad boys 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## tbone75

Gettin very deep in here !!! LMAO !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just got a new shovel.


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> The 266XP I just rebuilt for a local woodboogah came back yesterday.......idle issue....may just need the carb set again.....on about the third tank...hope that's all it is. It was giving me a little trouble too, but I thought I got it right......may have to replace the carb.....got a 163 on it right now.....may have a problem with the metering valve seat or perhaps someone crowded the low speed needle to hard on that seat.....hard to tell what has happened to a saw built in 1983 and used commercially.....it pressure and vac tested perfect....new pickup coil....runs and cuts great at WOT.....needles right around 1 turn out + or-....



Yep.......just as I thought, no saving that carb......I had it off four times this morning fussing and readjusting.....but it would still over run coming down from WOT.....would kinda hang at 5000 rpm for a second or two before dropping back to a fairly odd/unstable idle. Changed the carb out to a later type 260A from a 272XP. It ran and idled super.....so that told me for certain that the carb was at fault......however the 272 carb was to big a bore for the intake and it had the later type of idle adjuster. I knew somewhere I had a good 163 Tilly but couldn't seem to find it, but finally did and cleaned and kitted it and it worked perfect.....saw ran excellent and would return to a perfect idle....even after cutting 25 cookies in 12" popple just as fast and as hard as I could crowd her, never letting off her, making sure she was up to temp.......back to the woodbooger she goes tomorrow. The other guy picked up the 2095 today and was astounded how new it looked after I got done with it.....paid cash....happily...good saw day. Also did a carb kit on a 375 cutoff saw but was out of gas so I'll try starting that in the morning after I grab some fuel..


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Good luck......it may need turning for you elevation.....was tuned at sea level.....



I'll be cutting at 90 ft. 

Thanks.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll be cutting at 90 ft.
> 
> Thanks.



Good.....might have richen her 1/1,000,000th of a turn......be all set then.......perfect....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I would almost bet that the L side needle seat is damaged on that carb Robin. I have come across more than one carb that had the same symptoms and had damaged seat in them. Last one was on a Echo 670 that was being abused by wood boogas, they had also filed off the depth gauges completely on the chain, split the nose of the bar open from extra strain and destroyed the sprocket, also was using used motor oil for bar lube. Saw was a nasty black ball of crap, tore out two AV mounts and ripped the rubber bellows between the carb and cylinder. I fixed all that stuff and sent the saw back with a message that I never wanted to see that saw again!


----------



## Cantdog

I think you're right.....that's what I came up with too.....it spent and hour in the UC with 180 degree heat and detergent....not likely any crap left in the passages......doesn't take much "ham fistedness" to ruin an aluminum seat with a steel needle


----------



## tbone75

Little action over here fer a change . LOL I am no help , got nothing to say when I do nothing .


----------



## stihl023/5

tbone75 said:


> Little action over here fer a change . LOL I am no help , got nothing to say when I do nothing .


Morning John


----------



## tbone75

stihl023/5 said:


> Morning John


Morning


----------



## Cantdog

Funny.....I've encountered two carbs in two days that are now in the "carb Parts" box.....this non starting 375K I been working on proved more elusive than I 'spected.......found a brittle metering diaphragm with a slit in it....woot woot!! Easy fix......Walbro HD 30.......kitted it last night and fueled it this morning....started right up but was a bit slow to spool up so I started turning the "L" side in bit rich......little better but as things went along she really started to load up at speed so I leaned the "H" to compensate...made no difference, totally flooded....no start again. So I took the plug out and poured the gas out of the engine....!!!....took the carb apart again and checked everything out.....couldn't find anything amiss really, but had noticed before that the "H" needle was actually bent.....cleaned everything up, set both needles at 1 turn out and put it back together...did the exact same thing.....ended up flooded if I tried to tune it any amount. Went looking for an HD 30.....Woot!! $105.00 to $115.00 was pretty normal with $88.00 plus shipping the lowest I could and that was at Jack's.........but I scrounged around and finally found a NIB HD 30 for $49.99 delivered on ebay...supposed to ship today. Very, very few carbs are total failures I've found.....but two in as many days is definitely odd. $50 bux is cheep enough......I figured if you had a bent steel needle in an aluminum carb that seat probably wasn't healthy either......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Good.....might have richen her 1/1,000,000th of a turn......be all set then.......perfect....



Metric turn?
You're close to Nadia....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Metric turn?
> You're close to Nadia....


Nope.......'Merican turn......cross thread......haaaard....1/1,000,000 turn, no more, no less..


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Nope.......'Merican turn......cross thread......haaaard....1/1,000,000 turn, no more, no less..


Strangely.......I know of a machinist who could do that. 
He invented a machine ....
Like a ramp,screw,or lever.....
A new machine.....
I'll tell the tale at the next safety meeting.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Strangely.......I know of a machinist who could do that.
> He invented a machine ....
> Like a ramp,screw,or lever.....
> A new machine.....
> I'll tell the tale at the next safety meeting.



You stihl planning on digging John out of Ohier and get up here this fall? That would be a good safety meeting...indeed.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> You stihl planning on digging John out of Ohier and get up here this fall? That would be a good safety meeting...indeed.....


I'm tryin!!!!! Lol


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm tryin!!!!! Lol



Need a long handled shoe horn and a comfortable air mattress.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Or bait a hook with Spam........


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Or bait a hook with Spam........



Likely as not....all three....!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You stihl planning on digging John out of Ohier and get up here this fall? That would be a good safety meeting...indeed.....


Pends on what these new teefs cost me ? I sure wanna get up there !!!


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Pends on what these new teefs cost me ? I sure wanna get up there !!!


Hard to eat without toofs !!! Gotta get a partial plate . Gonna hurt my wallet real bad with no insc. to help . Wasn't planning on doing it till next year , but I broke another toof , no more waiting now .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hard to eat without toofs !!! Gotta get a partial plate . Gonna hurt my wallet real bad with no insc. to help . Wasn't planning on doing it till next year , but I broke another toof , no more waiting now .



True dat...toophs not cheep.......damn hard to eat free lobstah wiffout nuff toophs too!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> True dat...toophs not cheep.......damn hard to eat free lobstah wiffout nuff toophs too!!


If I happen to like lobstah gonna be bad too ! Way to pricey round here to eat it ! I only gots a bologna budget ! LOL Can of SPAM now and then . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> If I happen to like lobstah gonna be bad too ! Way to pricey round here to eat it ! I only gots a bologna budget ! LOL Can of SPAM now and then . LOL



You get up here we'll put lobstah in the Warring Blendah if we have to......but more fun to extract and munch yourself. I'll have you covered.....many as required.....payback is a beach......with lobstahs on it.....LOL!!

You know John......there is a law on the books in the State of Maine, that states.......it is unlawful to feed prisoners lobstah more than 4 daze a week.......considered cruel and unusual treatment.....back then you could go down to the shore at low tide and paw the seaweed ovah and find lobstahs........most went to fertilize the gardens....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> You get up here we'll put lobstah in the Warring Blendah if we have to......but more fun to extract and munch yourself. I'll have you covered.....many as required.....payback is a beach......with lobstahs on it.....LOL!!
> 
> You know John......there is a law on the books in the State of Maine, that states.......it is unlawful to feed prisoners lobstah more than 4 daze a week.......considered cruel and unusual treatment.....back then you could go down to the shore at low tide and paw the seaweed ovah and find lobstahs........most went to fertilize the gardens....



Wasn't it the Rockefeller clan liked them so others followed?


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Wasn't it the Rockefeller clan liked them so others followed?



Well......that's the wealthy folks legend.......truth was ...bugs was et quite regular far and wide long before the strap hangers arrived......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Well......that's the wealthy folks legend.......truth was ...bugs was et quite regular far and wide long before the strap hangers arrived......


Figured sumpin like that.........lol


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You get up here we'll put lobstah in the Warring Blendah if we have to......but more fun to extract and munch yourself. I'll have you covered.....many as required.....payback is a beach......with lobstahs on it.....LOL!!
> 
> You know John......there is a law on the books in the State of Maine, that states.......it is unlawful to feed prisoners lobstah more than 4 daze a week.......considered cruel and unusual treatment.....back then you could go down to the shore at low tide and paw the seaweed ovah and find lobstahs........most went to fertilize the gardens....


I really hope to get over there , but its stihl wait and see yet .


----------



## blsnelling

Mornin' all you toofless lpbsta munchers. Where's da fite?


----------



## Stihl 041S

blsnelling said:


> Mornin' all you toofless lpbsta munchers. Where's da fite?



There was one once.....The Incedent that never happened!!!!!

And we don't talk about what never happened......

Now lobsta ..........anytime!!!!!

Running a 621 today........hey Brad!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> There was one once.....The Incedent that never happened!!!!!
> 
> And we don't talk about what never happened......
> 
> Now lobsta ..........anytime!!!!!
> 
> Running a 621 today........hey Brad!!!!!



How's that working??

Hey Brad.......wouldn't mind a lobster right now...but not in the cards today....


----------



## tbone75

blsnelling said:


> Mornin' all you toofless lpbsta munchers. Where's da fite?


Lest I look like I got toofs . LOL


----------



## blsnelling

Did ya bust ya teef out in dis fite thread?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> How's that working??
> 
> Hey Brad.......wouldn't mind a lobster right now...but not in the cards today....



The 621 Barreled thru the oak......

Bar all but buried the 621 hauled. ......poor 026 nephew was running wasn't .........nicely done lad. 

I'm honored.


----------



## tbone75

blsnelling said:


> Did ya bust ya teef out in dis fite thread?


Yep , Rob did it !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

My 026 was cutting hardwood firewood blocks off the tyree length stems up on Big Bear this afternoon and evening, no slowing it down.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> The 621 Barreled thru the oak......
> 
> Bar all but buried the 621 hauled. ......poor 026 nephew was running wasn't .........nicely done lad.
> 
> I'm honored.


Tolyaso.......621 is the grandpappy of the modern chainsaw.......damn stout for 56cc....ain't it??


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> My 026 was cutting hardwood firewood blocks off the tyree length stems up on Big Bear this afternoon and evening, no slowing it down.



I t was a stock 026..lol it would have made little difference. 

But there is Groinal Robustness in the 621.........like it is in Rut


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I t was a stock 026..lol
> 
> But there is Groinal Robustness in the 621.........like it is in Rut




HaHaHa.....never thought of it quite that way......but true enough......and that one is hardly a teenager yet.....will get better with use....make it's own rut....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa.....never thought of it quite that way......but true enough......and that one is hardly a teenager yet.....will get better with use....make it's own rut....


Kept trying to mount the Hooskie by the back door..........


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Kept trying to mount the Hooskie by the back door..........




No shame with that 621!!! Carnal thoughts about his younger cousins....cousins only by marriage though... so not really immoral....not even illegal......damn ol Silver Top...


----------



## tbone75

Purdy slack over here .


----------



## dancan

Looks like the whole site has been struck with a case of the Husqvosis, just slack all around, I think we need a bit of snow and a couple of Stihls to liven things up. 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## blsnelling

tbone75 said:


> Purdy slack over here .


We were waiting on you! The party can start now!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Bradley!!!!!

I'm bring this 621 ovah next time I visit!!!

Made one part so far tonight.......nasty material and small ID


----------



## blsnelling

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Bradley!!!!!
> 
> I'm bring this 621 ovah next time I visit!!!
> 
> Made one part so far tonight.......nasty material and small ID


We'll have to setup that Dillon.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Oh heck yes!!!!

Then it is SOOOOOO fast and easy.


----------



## Cantdog

Really???? Page II......Slackerz......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Really???? Page II......Slackerz......


Be page 10 by time you get back to post again ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Be page 10 by time you get back to post again ! LOL



No.... not zactly true.......plus I'm taking muh lap top along......I can badger you folks from afar.......and I will.......count on nit......LOL!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No.... not zactly true.......plus I'm taking muh lap top along......I can badger you folks from afar.......and I will.......count on nit......LOL!


Great !! Be good to know yer doing good way down there !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Got to get a count on the 621 chain........


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Got to get a count on the 621 chain........



Can't remember.......66 maybe??..68?? Should say on the bar.....probably safer to count...but it will be in 0.058"....


----------



## farrell

The two 288's i just got


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Can't remember.......66 maybe??..68?? Should say on the bar.....probably safer to count...but it will be in 0.058"....


.058??!!!??

Great.......and I thought 3 different gauges was bad........that may change. Lol


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> .058??!!!??
> 
> Great.......and I thought 3 different gauges was bad........that may change. Lol


0.058 was the common Jonsereds gauge...in .325" and 3/8"......of all the bars for Huskys and Jonsereds I have only one 0.050"...and that was my ordering mistake!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> .058??!!!??
> 
> Great.......and I thought 3 different gauges was bad........that may change. Lol


Get the DL count , I got plenty of .058 in .325 & 3/8 .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> 0.058 was the common Jonsereds gauge...in .325" and 3/8"......of all the bars for Huskys and Jonsereds I have only one 0.050"...and that was my ordering mistake!!!



Stihl 325 is .063
LoPro is .050. 

I prolly got some .058 some where's


----------



## dancan

No slack , all go .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Get the DL count , I got plenty of .058 in .325 & 3/8 .


Lol.
I get my chains sorted I might know what I got.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Lol.
> I get my chains sorted I might know what I got.


Come over and sort my pile of chains out ! 150+ of them ! Should just sell the whole pile of them ! Only problem would be shipping !!!


----------



## Cantdog

Page III !!!! Well I never........well...maybe once!!!

G' Mornin ZZZZZlackahZZZzzzz....Act Alive!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wet, very wet this morning, got some badly needed rain last night. Should clear up later this morning.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jerry how did your new drive run?????


----------



## blsnelling

tbone75 said:


> Come over and sort my pile of chains out ! 150+ of them ! Should just sell the whole pile of them ! Only problem would be shipping !!!


USPS Flat Rate box.


----------



## tbone75

blsnelling said:


> USPS Flat Rate box.


Already traded them off for stainless stove pipe ! And no need to mail them ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jerry how did your new drive run?????



Havn`t even bolted it on yet. Been too busy hauling materials up to the cabin in the open boat for interior reno`s so the big boat not needed. I hope to get the drive bolted on this week, may get a slack day Thurs or Fri, everything else is all ready to go so it won`t take long to bolt up.


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin !!!
While you're down south you gonna look for Brazilian 090 stuff or just a Brazilian ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey Robin !!!
> While you're down south you gonna look for Brazilian 090 stuff or just a Brazilian ?


I heared you can get new 288s down there too . LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Robin !!!
> While you're down south you gonna look for Brazilian 090 stuff or just a Brazilian ?


TMI!!!!!

Didn't know Robin even waxed!!!!

And how does Danni know what Kind of waxing he gets done!!??!!

Eye bleach time.


----------



## Stihl 041S

blsnelling said:


> USPS Flat Rate box.


Got it covered. 
Lol


----------



## dancan

Minimacz fit in a flat rate box ??

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin !!!
> While you're down south you gonna look for Brazilian 090 stuff or just a Brazilian ?



Not going to Brazil......but may go right up to the border.....dunno yet....sporran is screechin' already.....getting to know how the bagpipes were invented....history lesson I guess...


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> TMI!!!!!
> 
> Didn't know Robin even waxed!!!!
> 
> And how does Danni know what Kind of waxing he gets done!!??!!
> 
> Eye bleach time.



I could see a lot of pain with me waxing.......it would have to happen real quick...all ovah too!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Havn`t even bolted it on yet. Been too busy hauling materials up to the cabin in the open boat for interior reno`s so the big boat not needed. I hope to get the drive bolted on this week, may get a slack day Thurs or Fri, everything else is all ready to go so it won`t take long to bolt up.


Ah.......I though you had already taken it up the lake.....well...good luck then...should work real good!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I could see a lot of pain with me waxing.......it would have to happen real quick...all ovah too!!!





Cantdog said:


> I could see a lot of pain with me waxing.......it would have to happen real quick...all ovah too!!!



Brazilian more of a pattern than a procedure


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Brazilian more of a pattern than a procedure


Ouch.....


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Brazilian more of a pattern than a procedure


Very happy I don't know WTF yer talkin bout fer once !!!! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ah.......I though you had already taken it up the lake.....well...good luck then...should work real good!!



I know it is going to work fine. We took the bottom end completely apart, stripped bare and washed out spanky clean, All bottom end parts look as new, cleaned top drive and installed all new seals n gaskets. Passed vac test with flying colors. Filled it with OMC gear lube and installed a new water pump, complete with new plate and housing. The drive turns real smooth so it will work top notch when I get to running it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Running in circles!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Goes straight if the tiller is kept centered.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Goes straight if the tiller is kept centered.


I been tryin!!!!!
Still running in circles.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still running against the wind!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I been tryin!!!!!
> Still running in circles.......



Unc!!!.........you gotta pick up your anchor!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Or at least shorten up the line,too much gives ya excess scope....LOL


----------



## blsnelling

And a good Friday morning to you gents!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Or at least shorten up the line,too much gives ya excess scope....LOL


LOL...he just run in a tighter circle then!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

blsnelling said:


> And a good Friday morning to you gents!



And a good Friday morning to you from Buenos Aries, Argentina, Brad....cool and clear here


----------



## blsnelling

Beautiful and 67°F here in downtown Cincinnati.


----------



## Cantdog

Haven't seen a sign of a saw yet.....but a lot of motor bikes that sound like saws....Thought I heard a ported one last night.....


----------



## Cantdog

53.6 'Merican degree here......close in temp but a good breeze here making it a bit uncomfortable sitting out on the balcony having coffee...


----------



## blsnelling

That's getting to be a bit chilly.


----------



## Cantdog

blsnelling said:


> That's getting to be a bit chilly.



Yep...but Yesterday was the first day of spring.....so gonna get warmer...not like at home...LOL!! This is 34.6 degrees S Latitude.......about the same as Savanah Georgia which is 34.6 N Latitude...


----------



## Cantdog

Funny.....I've been out walking about looking at stuffs......great walking temps...I'm in a tee shirt.....locals all bundled up...fur collars and hoodies....long coats...wool hats...LOL!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Funny.....I've been out walking about looking at stuffs......great walking temps...I'm in a tee shirt.....locals all bundled up...fur collars and hoodies....long coats...wool hats...LOL!!!!!


Make ya stick out like a sore thumb ! LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Unc!!!.........you gotta pick up your anchor!!!!!!!



DOOH !!!!!

Will do.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

88 Merican here.......


----------



## blsnelling

Stihl 041S said:


> 88 Merican here.......


Same here now.


----------



## tbone75

Cooled off a little , 86* now .


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> DOOH !!!!!
> 
> Will do.....


There is a funny story about that Unc......my friend Steve built this boat...
https://www.woodenboat.com/register-wooden-boats/vortex

Named it Vortex

Seems he and some other friends were having breakfast aboard another sail boat of his in Bermuda one morning and had the ship's radio on. This guy comes on CH16 frantically calling Bermuda Coast Guard saying he was caught in a whirlpool.....they came back asking his position....he came back saying he had tried everything...was at full power and couldn't break free...going round and round and round...again they asked his position...again he pleaded for help saying he thought the craft was going down.....again they explained they needed his lon and lat position to be able to send help.....he came on breathing heavily and over the sound of the straining engine he managed to state his numeric position again pleading for help as the VORTEX was going to swallow him up!!!!! Bermuda CG came back directly saying "Sir.....you are located in the harbor anchorage...please cast off your mooring line".............He came back a minute or two later saying.. "Thank you Bermuda Coast Guard" Steve about spit his breakfast overboard.....laughed hard for days.......named his brand new racing boat VORTEX in honor of the occasion.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> There is a funny story about that Unc......my friend Steve built this boat...
> https://www.woodenboat.com/register-wooden-boats/vortex
> 
> Named it Vortex
> 
> Seems he and some other friends were having breakfast aboard another sail boat of his in Bermuda one morning and had the ship's radio on. This guy comes on CH16 frantically calling Bermuda Coast Guard saying he was caught in a whirlpool.....they came back asking his position....he came back saying he had tried everything...was at full power and couldn't break free...going round and round and round...again they asked his position...again he pleaded for help saying he thought the craft was going down.....again they explained they needed his lon and lat position to be able to send help.....he came on breathing heavily and over the sound of the straining engine he managed to state his numeric position again pleading for help as the VORTEX was going to swallow him up!!!!! Bermuda CG came back directly saying "Sir.....you are located in the harbor anchorage...please cast off your mooring line".............He came back a minute or two later saying.. "Thank you Bermuda Coast Guard" Steve about spit his breakfast overboard.....laughed hard for days.......named his brand new racing boat VORTEX in honor of the occasion.....


He may have had kids !!! LMAO !!! Some people just need locked away fer good !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> There is a funny story about that Unc......my friend Steve built this boat...
> https://www.woodenboat.com/register-wooden-boats/vortex
> 
> Named it Vortex
> 
> Seems he and some other friends were having breakfast aboard another sail boat of his in Bermuda one morning and had the ship's radio on. This guy comes on CH16 frantically calling Bermuda Coast Guard saying he was caught in a whirlpool.....they came back asking his position....he came back saying he had tried everything...was at full power and couldn't break free...going round and round and round...again they asked his position...again he pleaded for help saying he thought the craft was going down.....again they explained they needed his lon and lat position to be able to send help.....he came on breathing heavily and over the sound of the straining engine he managed to state his numeric position again pleading for help as the VORTEX was going to swallow him up!!!!! Bermuda CG came back directly saying "Sir.....you are located in the harbor anchorage...please cast off your mooring line".............He came back a minute or two later saying.. "Thank you Bermuda Coast Guard" Steve about spit his breakfast overboard.....laughed hard for days.......named his brand new racing boat VORTEX in honor of the occasion.....



Hard to believe that stuff when you are young. 
See it when you get older and just shake your head.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hard to believe that stuff when you are young.
> See it when you get older and just shake your head.


Steve told that story at the launching of VORTEX just before the champagne breaking thing.....she is one fast air boat....


----------



## Cantdog

Cooler still here this morning.....44.6 'Merican...wind 14 khm/hr....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Cooler still here this morning.....44.6 'Merican...wind 14 khm/hr....


To dang cool fer me ! Didn't know it got so cold down there ?


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning guys 70* today


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> To dang cool fer me ! Didn't know it got so cold down there ?



Well it's only the second day of spring down here....daze getting longer......get frost here in dead of winter...couple months ago..


----------



## cheeves

Mornin'......Been awhile! Hope everyone is well! Weather's changed here! But good weather for getting firewood!


----------



## stihl023/5

cheeves said:


> Mornin'......Been awhile! Hope everyone is well! Weather's changed here! But good weather for getting firewood!


Morning cheeves.


----------



## cheeves

stihl023/5 said:


> Morning cheeves.


Mornin' Kev!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Bobby!!! How ya been??


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Mornin'......Been awhile! Hope everyone is well! Weather's changed here! But good weather for getting firewood!


Bout time you stopped by to say hey ! Hope your doing well !!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> There is a funny story about that Unc......my friend Steve built this boat...
> https://www.woodenboat.com/register-wooden-boats/vortex
> 
> Named it Vortex
> 
> Seems he and some other friends were having breakfast aboard another sail boat of his in Bermuda one morning and had the ship's radio on. This guy comes on CH16 frantically calling Bermuda Coast Guard saying he was caught in a whirlpool.....they came back asking his position....he came back saying he had tried everything...was at full power and couldn't break free...going round and round and round...again they asked his position...again he pleaded for help saying he thought the craft was going down.....again they explained they needed his lon and lat position to be able to send help.....he came on breathing heavily and over the sound of the straining engine he managed to state his numeric position again pleading for help as the VORTEX was going to swallow him up!!!!! Bermuda CG came back directly saying "Sir.....you are located in the harbor anchorage...please cast off your mooring line".............He came back a minute or two later saying.. "Thank you Bermuda Coast Guard" Steve about spit his breakfast overboard.....laughed hard for days.......named his brand new racing boat VORTEX in honor of the occasion.....


Stunning Sloop.......thanks for the link.


----------



## Cantdog

Few pics from Buenos Aries........slamming (sorry sipping) Jamesons in an Irish pub called Sullivan's in Palermo Barrio, Buenos Aries.....and a grand discovery that I can buy and take home 1ltr bottles of Stella Artois Noire.......simple man...me.....simple but happy.


----------



## tbone75

Different Stella than I had I didn't like , may like that noire stuff ? LOL Sure looks like your have a good time way down there . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Different Stella than I had I didn't like , may like that noire stuff ? LOL Sure looks like your have a good time way down there . LOL


Oh yeah.....we doing awrite.....they call it a Black Beer.......goofy looking pic the daughter took of me with the bottle opener at the ready.....but probably accurate today...LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Few pics from Buenos Aries........slamming (sorry sipping) Jamesons in an Irish pub called Sullivan's in Palermo Barrio, Buenos Aries.....and a grand discovery that I can buy and take home 1ltr bottles of Stella Artois Noire.......simple man...me.....simple but happy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 527464
> View attachment 527465
> View attachment 527467


Hey Robin!!!
Hey Marcie!!!!
I'll show mom the pictures


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looking good Robin!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Robin!!!
> Hey Marcie!!!!
> I'll show mom the pictures


Oo-Oo-Oo.......let me get up a pic of Nadurra Oloroso........I'm tellin' ya... Mom would approve.....I'm going to try and bring back a bottle.....will save some for Mom!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

My new buddy......he doesn't have much 'Merican and I don't have much Spanish but we seemed understand each other.....I pat..... he purrs...I smile...


----------



## Cantdog

Daughter and I enjoying the stroll through the Buenos Aires Botanical Gardens.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> My new buddy......he doesn't have much 'Merican and I don't have much Spanish but we seemed understand each other.....I pat..... he purrs...I smile...
> 
> View attachment 527540


Thanks fer the pix , keep them coming . LOL


----------



## dancan

Page 2 no buenos nachos but MS241 goodness


----------



## Cantdog

Looks like a couple saw logs there Danny.....


----------



## dancan

There's more to winch up yet ...


----------



## Cantdog

Unc.........gonna have some of this for Mom....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Unc.........gonna have some of this for Mom....
> 
> View attachment 527690





Cantdog said:


> Unc.........gonna have some of this for Mom....
> 
> View attachment 527690



I'll show mom!!!!!

And she'll be waiting. 

Thanks Lad!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Damn......my "smarter than me" camera got mis programmed yesterday and was set the "large" photo setting.....to large to post on here....so I will need help from the bride to resize them in the 'puter before I can get them up.  I'll be certain it set on "Medium" today......got some pics of a wild rig on the waterfront yesterday....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Great picts Robin, see you are having fun, keep it up. Nothing but work back here at home, getting ready for winter cause its coming ready or not.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Great picts Robin, see you are having fun, keep it up. Nothing but work back here at home, getting ready for winter cause its coming ready or not.


Danny told us winter was canceled this year ! No need fer fire wood .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Great picts Robin, see you are having fun, keep it up. Nothing but work back here at home, getting ready for winter cause its coming ready or not.


Going the other way down here...LOL!!! Reports from home speak of frost last night.......I don't think at my place being up on the side of the mountain gives me a while before it frost there. But....yeah we're on the down hill side of things now.....


----------



## dancan

John I only said that "there is no winter like a cold and snowy winter" , not "there is no winter, go buy a elhuxapoolàwn"

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

Another fine day at 34.6 degrees South.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Another fine day at 34.6 degrees South.....



Have you seen the Southern Cross yet on a clear sky night? Its sumtin else, yes tis!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have you seen the Southern Cross yet on a clear sky night? Its sumtin else, yes tis!!


No........the light pollution it to much in El Centro, with little sky showing between the buildings. I will not leave before I do though. Probably hike down to the waterfront tonight and try there. If not, we may take a boat trip up the river to Uruguay on Friday...if so it doesn't return to Buenos Aries until 8 PM......should be much better viewing there, out on the river.


----------



## Cantdog

The old and the new......LOL!!


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning guys low 60's today.


----------



## Cantdog

16,000 plus steps again today.....went to a fine arts museum.....it was closed on Tues.........OK.......went the La Recoleta Cemetery...kinda weird I know.....but this is a very important place. Anyone who was/is anyone in Argentine history is interned here. 4691 above ground vaults.....many with underground vaults as well......35,000 odd bodies lie in rest on these 14 acres. Each vault is a shrine to the person and the person's family.....some of the most elaborate stone work and design work you can ever imagine.
Any type of design you can imagine is not duplicated here.....these folks were all making a statement as to who and what they did while alive....I can't even describe the works......much done on the masonic order....much done on the Christian order......much done the ego order... I have never been to a place like this.....you look in and see the elaborate coffins in their resting places...illuminated by intricate stained glass windows....forevah.....and evah....
I didn't take any pics but the bride did...will get some up in a while.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Sounds interesting as hell!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Interesting place to say the least!


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah it was like a little city of the dead....endless narrow streets and alleys interspaced with broad avenues, vaults almost all touching the next, some costing millions and millions of dollars to build. The stories behind some were very interesting.....again we spent a bit more and went on a walking tour with a guide who works there on restoration/repair jobs. Over 4000 statues some done by the greatest artists ever known....will get some pics up after I get the bride to load them into my 'puter.....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Sounds interesting as hell!!!!



You could say that Unc!!!!...LOL!!!


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning people's


----------



## Cantdog

Few cemetery pics....


----------



## Cantdog

Few more...


----------



## Cantdog

So we were down at the waterfront a couple days ago.....Puerto Madero to be precise....it is the old port of Buenos Aries....no longer an industrial port.....on the mainland side all the warehouse have been turned into shops and condos.....on the outside...the island side is high rent, high rise offices etc. The sign of the old port are still visable here and there. Anyway...I was standing there looking up the length of the inner harbor when I saw this thing coming towards me in in/on the water.....looked like something Danny would build....I couldn't figger out what it was....


----------



## tbone75

Awesome pix Robin !!!! Thanks !!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Great pix Robin! That yellow thing looks like a water weed mower.


----------



## stihl023/5

Very nice pics, I like the cemetery.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Great pix Robin! That yellow thing looks like a water weed mower.



Well.....it steers like a track machine and is paddlewheel driven.....a little more basic than it seems.....I swear, I thought Danny was driving it.....wouldn't be damn bit surprised if it was a long lost great cousin of his whose ancestor ended up down here after 1755........
Anyway it is a litter scoop with a cable run boom and wire mesh bucket......the paddlewheels are a hoot.....funny looking rig but appeared to do exactly what it was supposed to.


----------



## tbone75

Trash picker . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Met up with another feline type friend today.........he was white.....I am white......I patted.....he purred.....I smiled....


----------



## dancan

Robin , the cat whisper from Maine ....

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , the cat whisper from Maine ....
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



That cat would fit right in at my house.......lol!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Robin , the cat whisper from Maine ....
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



A dog had just passed very close by......caused the cat to get all Halloweeny......just got him calmed down enough for that pic!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cemetery pics are unreal.........


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Cemetery pics are unreal.........



Yep......these were/are the upper crust of Argentine society......all the money and power....with the exception of one man.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Caretaker?


----------



## Cantdog

Yes as the story goes, he was the head grounds keeper at the cemetery for many years, whom everyone liked and was very serious about his job. He saved and saved and finally bought a plot.......then saved and saved and built a vault......then saved and saved and commissioned this statue from Italy...all the while working every day at the cemetery. When the statue arrive he installed it in the vault.....everything was ready....he had it all.....except......the body. So he then killed himself to complete the scene.....he was a little to involved with his work I would say.......LOL!! But there he is in a modest vault among the shakers and movers in Argentine history......


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning, sun and 70* they are saying a wet crappy weekend. Figures


----------



## tbone75

stihl023/5 said:


> Morning, sun and 70* they are saying a wet crappy weekend. Figures


Same chit here .


----------



## Cantdog

Yep first over cast day here.....'sposed to rain tomorrow....Sat 'sposed to be nice....boat trip across the Rio de la Plata to Uruguay and back on Sat......headed home Sun afternoon....


----------



## Cantdog

Page II Alert!!!

Yesterday we moved from our apartment to a wonderful hotel right next door to the daughter. I really liked the apartment......except for the noise....having a 24 hour bar just down stairs was a real drawback!! Wished I have thought be bring some dirty saw parts with me......had a real nice paahts washer at the apartment.....hot and cold water!!! Wicked handy...sit right on the terlet sideways with the top down and wash yer junk with high pressure...damn handy rig right there....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Page II Alert!!!
> 
> Yesterday we moved from our apartment to a wonderful hotel right next door to the daughter. I really liked the apartment......except for the noise....having a 24 hour bar just down stairs was a real drawback!! Wished I have thought be bring some dirty saw parts with me......had a real nice paahts washer at the apartment.....hot and cold water!!! Wicked handy...sit right on the terlet sideways with the top down and wash yer junk with high pressure...damn handy rig right there....
> View attachment 528601



Thank you for sharing TMI!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Bump


----------



## dancan

Happy Bidet Robin !!!!


----------



## dancan

Slackers !!


----------



## Cantdog

Waiting to board the airship at Ezeiza Airport, Buenos Aires......next stop 'Merica.....NORTH 'Merica.....Atlanta Ga. Been a good trip....lotsa fun!!!!


----------



## dancan

Have a great flight back ! 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

Back in 'Merica again......no sleep on the airship....even with a half dozen Ol' #7s under my belt.....nose stuck to the window watching beautiful electrical storms to the west of us almost all the way from Bogota, Columbia all the way to Miami.......was pretty damn bumpy coming across the Caribbean and we passed right over Kinston Jamaica.......lightening was slack through there but the head winds from Hurricane Mathew were very turbulent...... lightening storms picked back up just west of Jamaica and up across Cuba....and South Miami was taking quite a pounding from the last one I saw......9 hrs. 46 minutes from 34 degrees 30 minutes South to 33 degrees 46 minutes North......according to the on board plotter the equator was about 11 miles from being dead center between Buenos Aries and Atlanta....5200 miles....stihl got another 1500 or so to go....the last 150 miles I'll have to be driving.....may have to share that with the bride.....she can sleep on an aircraft....me??....not so much....I may need some fortification....while I'm waiting for the plane....I read somewhere that Whiskey is not just for breakfast these days.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have a safe trip home Robin, the last couple of miles is the most dangerous, keep yer eyes open.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have a safe trip home Robin, the last couple of miles is the most dangerous, keep yer eyes open.



Thanks Jerry......we'll keep the rubber side down.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Jerry......we'll keep the rubber side down.....


Have a safe trip home Robin !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Jerry......we'll keep the rubber side down.....



Those high crowned roads you have down there will cause the wheels to wander toward the ditch!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bee safe Lad......


----------



## Cantdog

Wee good!!! Got into Portland Jetport and heaved a sigh of relief.....bags made it through too.....amazing thing.....you know what Delta stands for. Right??


D E L T A= Don't Expect Luggage To Arrive.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page II buump


----------



## Cantdog

Woke up at my usual time here this morning after 8 hrs sleep....butt draggin' my azz bad.......wish John and I lived closer...would go over and drink koffee with him and be sluggish.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Wee good!!! Got into Portland Jetport and heaved a sigh of relief.....bags made it through too.....amazing thing.....you know what Delta stands for. Right??
> 
> 
> D E L T A= Don't Expect Luggage To Arrive.......




Air Canada not much better when flying from here to the States, always a couple to 3 days before the luggage catches up, coming back home no problem. Last trip over to Cali luggage was 3 days catching up but made it home with us on the return trip. Other trips luggage was 1-2 days catching up on flights down, just pack carry on accordingly.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Air Canada not much better when flying from here to the States, always a couple to 3 days before the luggage catches up, coming back home no problem. Last trip over to Cali luggage was 3 days catching up but made it home with us on the return trip. Other trips luggage was 1-2 days catching up on flights down, just pack carry on accordingly.




Yep that's what the bride does.....packs a couple changes of clothes in our carry on bags so if the main luggage doesn't show we can survive fine.....also anything we can't stand losing goes with us too.....like 'putters, cameras, jewelry etc.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Woke up at my usual time here this morning after 8 hrs sleep....butt draggin' my azz bad.......wish John and I lived closer...would go over and drink koffee with him and be sluggish.......


Being super sluggish this morning too , back is POed bout something I did ?


----------



## Cantdog

Starting to come out of it this morning......got to the shop yesterday morning and the 266 I just built was sitting there in a giant pool of bar oil???........post it note stuck to it...says not oiling??? WTF???? So first I cleaned up the mess and found the oil cap was lose....it needs a new gasket, 23 year old one is hard but will stay tight if you tighten it firmly. Pulled the clutch and found the plastic drive gear stripped....OK...there's the oiling issue...put on a new one....went to put the chain back on....where the FXXX is the chain adjuster??.....No bar pin, no screw....OK...never did like the way Husky did that for awhile with the square plastic washer that holds the screw in.....works fine until it doesn't....obviously the woodboogahs lost the screw and removed the pin.....so I replaced it all with new and installed a lock nut on the very back end of the screw...the way it should have been anyway. Set it all up and started it up....oiling fine.....she is broke in now so I leaned it out a tad and brought the rpm up to spec....just 4 stroking at WOT.....nice running saw....but throwing a very well used 23 year old saw back into production firewood fitting after sitting in the barn ruined for the last 7-8 years will definitely show anything that has the slightest weakness......Mikey said he fit 45 cord of maple/ash/oak/birch @ 16" with it the week before I left...phew.....that's a lot of whirring!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mikey Da Man!!!!! Lol


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Mikey Da Man!!!!! Lol


Yep he's really working that shoulder.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Starting to come out of it this morning......got to the shop yesterday morning and the 266 I just built was sitting there in a giant pool of bar oil???........post it note stuck to it...says not oiling??? WTF???? So first I cleaned up the mess and found the oil cap was lose....it needs a new gasket, 23 year old one is hard but will stay tight if you tighten it firmly. Pulled the clutch and found the plastic drive gear stripped....OK...there's the oiling issue...put on a new one....went to put the chain back on....where the FXXX is the chain adjuster??.....No bar pin, no screw....OK...never did like the way Husky did that for awhile with the square plastic washer that holds the screw in.....works fine until it doesn't....obviously the woodboogahs lost the screw and removed the pin.....so I replaced it all with new and installed a lock nut on the very back end of the screw...the way it should have been anyway. Set it all up and started it up....oiling fine.....she is broke in now so I leaned it out a tad and brought the rpm up to spec....just 4 stroking at WOT.....nice running saw....but throwing a very well used 23 year old saw back into production firewood fitting after sitting in the barn ruined for the last 7-8 years will definitely show anything that has the slightest weakness......Mikey said he fit 45 cord of maple/ash/oak/birch @ 16" with it the week before I left...phew.....that's a lot of whirring!!!!


That is a pile of wood in a hurry !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That is a pile of wood in a hurry !!



Yep.....Edward hauling tree length to Mike with the skidder.....Mike bucking.....a boy pulling the bucked wood away from the pile with a wood hook...... a couple boyz splitting and loading and old Red hauling it off to the customers in a Dodge 4WD Ton Rack Body Dump with his nitro pills in his pocket.....all day..... every day......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep.....Edward hauling tree length to Mike with the skidder.....Mike bucking.....a boy pulling the bucked wood away from the pile with a wood hook...... a couple boyz splitting and loading and old Red hauling it off to the customers in a Dodge 4WD Ton Rack Body Dump with his nitro pills in his pocket.....all day..... every day......


Damn !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Damn !!



Yep...three men in their early sixty's and three boyz in their early twenty's......they can move a LOT of product.....the old ones can do it steady without fekking up.......the young ones go faster but fekk up....... but they can do it all day long.......and that is not counting veneer logs, saw logs and stud wood......the firewood angle is just gravy....depends on the lot....like I've said earlier... Edward personally wears out 5-6 saws a year.....the current favorite is the 562XP.....they burn them right up....once they start fekking up they are tossed and a new one (or two) is delivered to the lot......can't make product fekking with a beet saw.....and so it goes.....day after day...Ed spent the first 50 years drunk right on his ear.....never made more money than he could drink in day......sobered up when he turned 50.....owns a nice home...has a nice wife....three skidders....a feller buncher on tracks....a forwader w/loader....several 4wd work trucks...plus the aforementioned 4wd Ton truck.....all paid for.....no outstanding debt.....truly an amazing story.....not a soul including Ed himself thought he could possibly have lived passed 40 yr old.....LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep...three men in their early sixty's and three boyz in their early twenty's......they can move a LOT of product.....the old ones can do it steady without fekking up.......the young ones go faster but fekk up....... but they can do it all day long.......and that is not counting veneer logs, saw logs and stud wood......the firewood angle is just gravy....depends on the lot....like I've said earlier... Edward personally wears out 5-6 saws a year.....the current favorite is the 562XP.....they burn them right up....once they start fekking up they are tossed and a new one (or two) is delivered to the lot......can't make product fekking with a beet saw.....and so it goes.....day after day...Ed spent the first 50 years drunk right on his ear.....never made more money than he could drink in day......sobered up when he turned 50.....owns a nice home...has a nice wife....three skidders....a feller buncher on tracks....a forwader w/loader....several 4wd work trucks...plus the aforementioned 4wd Ton truck.....all paid for.....no outstanding debt.....truly an amazing story.....not a soul including Ed himself thought he could possibly have lived passed 40 yr old.....LOL!!


Hell of a story !


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning guys my phone no worky, had to use the laptop.


----------



## Cantdog

Page 1 bump......right on the verge of going page II. Actually ran a couple saws today...Woot!! Ran my 490 and my old friend, the built and ported, bought brand new by me...49SP. Had a standing dead ash tree in muh back yard...no leaves two years running....about 15" dia....perhaps I need to look into my very nice running 490.....it cut good and ran perfect as usual......but the 49SP whooped it azz...badly. The 49SP has a about half worn out Stihl chisel chain...the 490 has a Carlton chipper chain...about 65%. The chipper chain has been real strange.....I've filed the rakers to 0.030 but it doesn't want to bite in...has a tendency to travel back and forth an inch or two before settling on where to cut......I'm not liking that much...of course any machine...including my 120 hoss sawmill hates cutting ash.....but the SP gets right into it......I would hate think it was the Stihl chain....more likely the highly developed Swede saw.....rather than the Partner in red. I am building a stock 490 for a friend...be nice to see how that runs against my used 490....not sure what B&C combo that will get......be used for sure...I have a number to choose from. My 490 is running 3/8" X 0.058 X 7 pin.....the 49SP .325 X 0.058 X 8 pin


----------



## pioneerguy600

You need to run a Stihl saw with that Stihl chain, better still, toss that chipper chain. I only use chipper chains on stumping saws, the one I use most is a free to me Skil 80cc with a 24" bar and chipper chain, it don`t see much run time but handy when needed.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You need to run a Stihl saw with that Stihl chain, better still, toss that chipper chain. I only use chipper chains on stumping saws, the one I use most is a free to me Skil 80cc with a 24" bar and chipper chain, it don`t see much run time but handy when needed.


Jerry you know way better than that , Robin won't own no Steel saw . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

His loss....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> His loss....LOL



I think NOT......


----------



## Cantdog

On the other hand......have run 4 full tanks through my 130R in the last two daze.....not that impressed with their saws....but their wackerz are awrite......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I think NOT......


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


>


LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Hurrah MS241 !!!!

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## dancan

Hurrah MS241 !!!


----------



## dancan

I had time to test the flippy caps , they functioned flawlessly , superior design .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Flippi........they're French


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Flippi........they're French


I like the replacement ones way way betterer !!! No flippy , just turn in or out . Stihl aint got the smaller ones yet ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I like the replacement ones way way betterer !!! No flippy , just turn in or out . Stihl aint got the smaller ones yet ?



Those suckers are GREAT!!!
Thanks John!!!


----------



## dancan

Flippé Rob 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## dancan

I'm testing the new remote control Stihl MS241 stroke delimber


----------



## Stihl 041S

Temps finally dropped. Time to cut wood!!!!

Bottom of page 2 save.......


----------



## scallywag

Stihl 041S said:


> Temps finally dropped. Time to cut wood!!!!


 
72*F @ 11:30 pm.....Spring has sprung!


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> 72*F @ 11:30 pm.....Spring has sprung!


Send spring back up here ! I hate this cold chit !


----------



## Tenderfoot

How do you guys break in saws? I always just found the biggest log I could and buried the bar in it making non stop cuts for 2 or 3 tanks till I called it good enough, retuned if it needed it and went to real work. As long as the bar oil did not boil it worked fine.


----------



## Stihl 041S

scallywag said:


> 72*F @ 11:30 pm.....Spring has sprung!


Just got reception. Lol

Good to see you.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We break them in just running them like they will be run the rest of their lifetime, no babying them but not totally abusing them either. My oldest 044 from 1990 is still cutting wood fine.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Just got reception. Lol
> 
> Good to see you.


He's asleep now......!!! LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

G


Cantdog said:


> He's asleep now......!!! LOL!!



I'll be quiet.......


----------



## scallywag

Cantdog said:


> He's asleep now......!!! LOL!!


 
It's the start of Snake whacking season!....I sleep with one eye & ear open!!


----------



## tbone75

scallywag said:


> It's the start of Snake whacking season!....I sleep with one eye & ear open!!


All them snakes you got down there will kill ya too !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

A whole lot of flooding up Cape Breton way, lots of road damage up there for Jimmy`s boys to repair, many homes damaged severely by flooding.


----------



## dancan

Nfld got whacked hard in some areas as well. 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

Amazing........somehow it went by/out around us.....we got the wind and rain separately.....bunch of rain but no flooding to speak of ....all good in "The Pine Tree State"


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Amazing........somehow it went by/out around us.....we got the wind and rain separately.....bunch of rain but no flooding to speak of ....all good in "The Pine Tree State"


Likewise here. 
Nada


----------



## dancan

It made an East Coast Great White North hook .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> It made an East Coast Great White North hook .
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


Like on Second City?


----------



## Cantdog

WTF?? WE having a "Die Off" here or what?? Been moving earth all afternoon.....creating more flat spot at the shop with free gummint dirt.....after I got the tractor all welded up I been grinning......now I'm drinking Scottish Whisky I bought in Argentina......Oh My.....good stuffs....good dirt...good whisky...good tractor....good 'nuff!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Not quite firewood season here... its sump pumping season. 

Glad it missed you guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Water would have to back up more than 50 vertical feet to reach me, not likely to do that any time soon. Have only seen an 8 foot vertical rise once in my lifetime.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Many rivers are 14+ feet above flood stage locally right now and some haven't topped yet. 

Now for the idiots that keep driving into it, getting trapped, and drowning.... idiots.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Many rivers are 14+ feet above flood stage locally right now and some haven't topped yet.
> 
> Now for the idiots that keep driving into it, getting trapped, and drowning.... idiots.



Yep......Darwin's at work again.....


----------



## scallywag

Jimmy in NC said:


> Now for the idiots that keep driving into it, getting trapped, and drowning.... idiots.


 
What is with that??....We've just had the wettest start to spring in 60 years here, seems like some morons have been waiting half their lives to drive into a flooded road and die!......Perhaps it's a lemming thing??


----------



## pioneerguy600

In the spring during ice breakup a section of road that parallels a river here often floods. I have been there during such flooding and there were others there bragging and daring others to try and drive through flowing water with big chunks of ice bouncing along. The mentality of such leaves a lot to be desired!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I don't know why they do it. I attribute it to people that never got outside growing up. I learned early on playing in creeks that 6" of water can take one's footing away. These people have no respect for mother nature. They use to call it survival of the fittest.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I really don`t think they realize that 3 - 4 foot flowing water creates a whole lot of pressure against any object thrust into it, plus huge chunks of ice rushing along with the water. One chunk colliding with a vehicle would wipe it out.


----------



## scallywag

Jimmy in NC said:


> They use to call it survival of the fittest.


 
There's Darwin again!......Natural selection!!


----------



## tbone75

Almost got busy in here , WTF ??? LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

It happens John


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> I don't know why they do it. I attribute it to people that never got outside growing up. I learned early on playing in creeks that 6" of water can take one's footing away. These people have no respect for mother nature. They use to call it survival of the fittest.



And nature can be a Mother.....


----------



## tbone75

Come on summer !!! Maybe I should go South ? LOL


----------



## dancan

But then you'd miss winter !!!


----------



## dancan

"If you can't figure out how to use a flippy cap you shouldn't be using a chainsaw."

This is a fella's sig line from another webz site .
Very observant fella I say


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dan thats your opinion and everyone can have one even if it is wrong.


----------



## dancan

What ? You know he's right lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> But then you'd miss winter !!!


DUH !!! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> What ? You know he's right lol
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


PffffffffffT!!!!!!!!!...LOL!! Flippy-dippy......eleven piece gas cap.....really???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Never had a flippy leak or break so far, been using them for 16 years now, guess I am smarter than a flippy....LOL


----------



## dancan

Flippy caps save lives !!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Flippy caps save lives !!!


You drunk ? LOL


----------



## dancan

Nope , flippy cap saw cuts my firewood, keeps me from freezing so it keeps me alive lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Nope , flippy cap saw cuts my firewood, keeps me from freezing so it keeps me alive lol
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


The replacement ones John gets are The Bees Knees........


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> The replacement ones John gets are The Bees Knees........


They sure work nice ! To bad they aren't making the smaller size ones yet !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> They sure work nice ! To bad they aren't making the smaller size ones yet !


When they do I got an order in with this Frazeysburg guy .......


----------



## dancan

See , Flippy caps can save the thread from falling off of page 2 !!


----------



## tbone75

Flippy dippy caps suck


----------



## stihl023/5

Evening guys. 
Been busy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I have no issue with them, until they slip and get out of time... very much over complicating a simple item though.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jimmy!!!!!!
Long time no see


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I know...she won't let me leave town


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ohhhhhhhh........


----------



## Cantdog

SIGH......Quarter to 7......sthil barely light out....it's a slippery slope from here on......the quiet time is coming.....

Built a new road into muh woodlot at the shop yesterday with some free gummint dirt.....this really gonna cut muh tractor travel time down a lot!!! Gotta start processing muh "Wilted Wood" this week......time ta "Fit & Split"!!! Beautiful in the woods yesterday....woodlot is all maple and ash...maybe a half dozen small pfirr or spruce trees per acre....colors were just unbelievable....oranges, golds, purples, reds and stihl a few greens here and there....be just bare standing sticks in a couple more weeks...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nuther new week, hard to believe summer is ovah but the days are getting much shorter and the leaves are falling off at a faster rate.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nuther new week, hard to believe summer is ovah but the days are getting much shorter and the leaves are falling off at a faster rate.



Yep.....ah-huh.....sigh.....


----------



## tbone75

Come on summer !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Come on summer !!



Only 6-8 months to go......right around the corner!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sorry John.. I'm ready to see this summer pass.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sorry John.. I'm ready to see this summer pass.




Pffft....southernerz..........Danny stihl waiting for summah to hit !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Today was a classic Indian summer day, so sweet that it was difficult to be working inside.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Pffft....southernerz..........Danny stihl waiting for summah to hit !!!!


Them Nadians never did get any summer this year !


----------



## Red97

Summer is overrated

Hi guys


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey!!!!!!!
Good to see ya!!


----------



## tbone75

Red97 said:


> Summer is overrated
> 
> Hi guys


Good to see you !

Summer is the very best season fer Slugs !! LOL


----------



## jasper nl

Feierabend is the best time of the day 13 minutes to go 22.00


----------



## Stihl 041S

jasper nl said:


> Feierabend is the best time of the day 13 minutes to go 22.00



Where in Germany ?


----------



## jasper nl

Stihl 041S said:


> Where in Germany ?


most northeaatern part of holland but on the german side of the border on the river ems


----------



## Stihl 041S

Spent 3 wonderful years in Heilbronn
Actually lived in a small town near.
Got to get back there.
Weekends often in Amsterdam
In the mid 70s
Different world them.
Let us know if we can help with anything


----------



## jasper nl

No problem here I was looking vor some parts gor an old saw of mine a husky ps 50 so I landed here im actually from Holland but houses here are cheaper


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another sweet summer day here, wish it was days just like these ones all year round. Our early fall days are the best part of any season we get here, lower humidity and fine tee shirt weather.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another sweet summer day here, wish it was days just like these ones all year round. Our early fall days are the best part of any season we get here, lower humidity and fine tee shirt weather.



Nice temps here yesterday but ovahcast.....little bit of rain last night. Spent 7 1/2 hrs. yesterday (billable) running the ol' faithful 49SP mostly but had some larger oak that the 630 Supah made short work of. Run three tanks through the 49 and two through the 630. Clearing a 36 X 56 spot for a pole barn/tractor shed for an older guy up the street. Ol' fellah never did much manual labor.....was a writer...I cut, he loaded the brush and softwood crap onto his Dodge 3500 diesel 4WD dump truck and toted away the hardwood in 16", by the bucketful in with his 35 hoss Kiote 4WD tractor.....'bout 3:30 he says "How long you work in a day???" "Depends" I says.......he says "I could be done right now" I think he was feeling the burn.......should be able to finish tomorrow morning then get the trackhoe in and dig it down 18-20" or so and fill with gravel and get as close to level as possible. 

Going to go ride motorcycles today with a friend.....he has 4 to choose from....might get to run that vee-rod....or and Ultra Classic......or maybe the old Fat Boy....kinda looking forward to it.....been quite a damn while since I straddled a scootah.....might just jump start that old bug again and get me to do something with the five I have rather than just be dust collectors.....'sposed to clear away and be a fine "Indian Summer" day.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have a good day Robin , enjoy the ride.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have a good day Robin , enjoy the ride.



Thanks Jerry....I'll do my best!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Good lawd.......had to dig way in the back of the hall closet to find muh leathers.......then it took about a pint of conditioner to get them so I could bend muh arms!!!!..LOL!!


----------



## blsnelling

How about some trailer advise from you guys? I'm debating what trailer configuration would best for my needs.

I want a trailer on which I can haul my 4200# tractor that has a tricycle front end. I then want to put that same trailer behind the tractor and use it for hay rides and in parades.

There are two main questions.

1. Permanent welded sides OR removable wooden sides that fit into stake pockets? In other words, a utility trailer or a car hauler?

2. Reinforced tailgate OR triple ramps?

Either choice will be a variance of the trailers pictured below. These pictures are just to give you an idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Stihl 041S

When they finish their day there will prolly be more thoughts. 

But I'd want real ramps. Though you will have to go to 3.....

Maybe supports on the ramps. 

Spring or torsion bar??


----------



## Stihl 041S

And I like tongue jack with a top handle. 
And rollbox. 
Have you looked at aluminum.........

Pricey but maybe used?


----------



## blsnelling

Springs. Two 3500# axles.


----------



## dancan

7k trailer , polly 5k payload , it will haul your tractor but won't last if you do it a lot , I like the idea of the stake side but the welded sides will still haul cars (mine does) , 3 ramps , you would want brakes on both axles for better stopping power and control .
Powder coat sucks on trailers , flakes off in blisters , needs to be sand blasted off if you want a nice repaint , galvanize is the way to go if it's a long term keeper or better resale down the road .
My 2 cents which converts to 1.75 cents US lol


----------



## dancan

Torflex is a real nice suspension setup btw .


----------



## dancan

Stihl for the win !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Brad what tractor you looking to haul? Most tricycles are set wider than 6'. I would look deck over with 5000# axles personally. Just sold a twin 3500# setup as it just wasn't stout enough. 

Deck size... 18' . If you want a dove tail add it after the 18'. Trust me. I trailer weekly and have worn many trailers out. Deck overs are much better in my opinion and that extra 12" on either side is huge. 

Brakes on both axles too. I prefer electric.


----------



## blsnelling

Here what I'm hauling. It's a 1945 Case SC and weighs 4,000-4,200 lbs. It's 6' 6" wide. I don't anticipate hauling this tractor more than 3-4 times/year. Most of those trips will be local to either a parade or hayride at the church. I may haul it to Findlay once or twice which is about 150 miles. Bottom line, this trailer won't be used a whole lot.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

blsnelling said:


> Here what I'm hauling. It's a 1945 Case SC and weighs 4,000-4,200 lbs. It's 6' 6" wide. I don't anticipate hauling this tractor more than 3-4 times/year. Most of those trips will be local to either a parade or hayride at the church. I may haul it to Findlay once or twice which is about 150 miles. Bottom line, this trailer won't be used a whole lot.


Towing with the same half ton truck you built the motor in?

I stand behind my earlier recommendation. Heavier duty trailer helps a lighter duty truck. Marginal trailer makes it miserable even with a heavy duty truck. 

Deck over allows you to move that fore and aft easily. Car hauler or equipment trailer won't. Balance is key to an enjoyable experience... 150 miles could be 2.5-3 easy hours or 4 hours of get me out of this truck.


----------



## blsnelling

Yes, the same truck.

The trailer I'm looking at has the following features.


Gator-Tuff powder coat finish that is much more durable than standard paint. Our trailers are sandblasted rather just “washed”, ensuring you the best possible finish.
5’’ C-channel tongue with a heavy duty A-frame design for more strength.
Heavy 3x5" angle frame to keep the deck height as low as possible.
2-5/16’’ ball coupler
2x8 pressure treated flooring that is screwed to cross members at multiple points. This keeps the boards from rattling and clapping when in use and ads longevity to the floor.
(2)3500 lbs. axle with E-Z lube hubs for fast and easy maintenance.
Electric brakes on *BOTH* axles with break-away box to keep you safe and legal. Other companies only use one brake axle to save money.
15’’ 6 ply tire with an attractive silver wheel.
Heavy Duty 5’ loading ramps, your choice of stand up or slide in.
2000 lbs. Zinc plated jack with sand foot.
50 state legal DOT approved lighting.
Internal wiring.
LED tail lights
All lights mounted in steel.
Stake pockets on the sides for the easy addition of side boards for more versatility.
Trailer weight of 1870lbs.
Load capacity of 5130lbs.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Folks head to bed early here........the night shift will be here soon.


----------



## stihl023/5

Good morning 50* today


----------



## Cantdog

blsnelling said:


> Here what I'm hauling. It's a 1945 Case SC and weighs 4,000-4,200 lbs. It's 6' 6" wide. I don't anticipate hauling this tractor more than 3-4 times/year. Most of those trips will be local to either a parade or hayride at the church. I may haul it to Findlay once or twice which is about 150 miles. Bottom line, this trailer won't be used a whole lot.



Nice looking S model Brad........I actually have a 1954 SI with a Lull loader....it came with my sawmill.....it's moved a lot of wood over the years.......really stout tractor.....very heavy for its physical size...it is definitely not the "Looker" that yours is!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

blsnelling said:


> Yes, the same truck.
> 
> The trailer I'm looking at has the following features.
> 
> 
> Gator-Tuff powder coat finish that is much more durable than standard paint. Our trailers are sandblasted rather just “washed”, ensuring you the best possible finish.
> 5’’ C-channel tongue with a heavy duty A-frame design for more strength.
> Heavy 3x5" angle frame to keep the deck height as low as possible.
> 2-5/16’’ ball coupler
> 2x8 pressure treated flooring that is screwed to cross members at multiple points. This keeps the boards from rattling and clapping when in use and ads longevity to the floor.
> (2)3500 lbs. axle with E-Z lube hubs for fast and easy maintenance.
> Electric brakes on *BOTH* axles with break-away box to keep you safe and legal. Other companies only use one brake axle to save money.
> 15’’ 6 ply tire with an attractive silver wheel.
> Heavy Duty 5’ loading ramps, your choice of stand up or slide in.
> 2000 lbs. Zinc plated jack with sand foot.
> 50 state legal DOT approved lighting.
> Internal wiring.
> LED tail lights
> All lights mounted in steel.
> Stake pockets on the sides for the easy addition of side boards for more versatility.
> Trailer weight of 1870lbs.
> Load capacity of 5130lbs.


Gator makes good trailers but when I get the a keyboard I will try to type out what I see wrong with that one and when I point it out.. it will drive you nuts. Feel free to call to if you want. Still have my number?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Brad, 

The tongue appears to be channel but the frame is only angle iron. Angle is not that strong. Also with that jack location, you can not set the tailgate down safely on your truck. I can assure you that despite your best efforts, that style jack will hang on something going down the road if the trailer is set to ride level with a tongue height of ~18". When it hangs it will bend forward and bend the coupler frame. Also it is rated for a 2000lb load, but you will find it is barely adequate. I have found the removeable Bull Dog brand my current favorite brand.. but that's a loose use of love. I get the ones that you pull a pin out and it pivots on thick wall round tubing bushing. Jack can remove easy if needed for clearance or tailgate and it is also easy to replace. 

The brake away battery hanging on the jack looks like an after thought. I like to mount them down on the inside of the tongue. 

I use a trailer that has ramps like you show. They are VERY heavy and require 8' or so clear to the side to pull them out. Seems simple but often become a pain. The ramps with the angle on top of the channel are fine with tracked machines but play heck with tires. I have grown to love ramps that pivot on the back and have a smooth surface made of wood. 

License plate bracket. Only place they have any life span is on the fender. I've mangled too many to remember that hang below the tail light like that at the back. 

Other thing I've found.. get a pintle/ring hitch. You will find you have friends you didn't' know you had when you buy a trailer. A pintle ring is very solid and most people are scared of them. 

That's a brief of my thoughts...


----------



## blsnelling

Thanks for the input. I'm exploring the option of building it with myself, along with a friend that runs a small fab shop on the side. I could address all of this issues. I would like to build it with rectangular tubing on 4" drop axles.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

blsnelling said:


> Thanks for the input. I'm exploring the option of building it with myself, along with a friend that runs a small fab shop on the side. I could address all of this issues. I would like to build it with rectangular tubing on 4" drop axles.


Drop axles are nice but as length increases, remember tail drag for getting into fair grounds and such. Building is rarely cheaper, but you know what you have.


----------



## dancan

I agree on a lot of what Jimmy has said having experienced most of the same issues .
Pintle is nice , easiest to hook up to , most flexible and a lot of people shy away from it .
I still say to get galvanize if it's a life time purchase , rims included .


----------



## DeckSetter

Niiiice SC! 

We are a Case family as well, 51 SC, 50 DC, 48 VAC. None of them look anywhere near that nice.

I agree with a lot of what has been said about the trailer. I've never had a problem with the angle iron ramps though. Tractor tires are pretty tough. The flip up ramps are great though.

I will say though, make sure you are out of gear when you start it. I drove over the tongue box and almost into my tailgate the first time I tried to unload the SC.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Also note that car trailers rarely make good equipment trailers and vice versa. There is a reason I have three and looking for a fourth. If I end up getting either or both of these tractors in the next bit trailer push will be greater.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Jimmy, check your last post, can`t follow that Southern jargon....LOL


----------



## blsnelling

Jimmy in NC said:


> Drop axles are nice but as length increases, remember tail drag for getting into fair grounds and such. Building is rarely cheaper, but you know what you have.


I'm going to limit it to 16' and no dovetail. I'm sure I'll spend at least as much building it myself. But, it'll be exactly to my specs and building anything yourself makes it more rewarding.

Very few commercial car haulers are built using rectangular tubing. Due to cost and ease of construction, most use 5 x 3 angle. I just don't like the idea of an angle main frame. The ones that I did find were using 4x2 .188 wall tubing. I'm thinking I'll go 5x2 .188, essentially making it a 10K frame. I'd rather over build than end up weaker than I want and regret it.

Here's an example of close to what I want to build. Mine won't be quite this low because these are using a 5x3 angle frame.






Here's another.


----------



## blsnelling

DeckSetter said:


> I will say though, make sure you are out of gear when you start it. I drove over the tongue box and almost into my tailgate the first time I tried to unload the SC.


I'm always scared I'll do that! I am trying to make it a habit to make sure it's out of gear EVERY time I go to start it.


----------



## DeckSetter

blsnelling said:


> I'm going to limit it to 16' and no dovetail. I'm sure I'll spend at least as much building it myself. But, it'll be exactly to my specs and building anything yourself makes it more rewarding.
> 
> Very few commercial car haulers are built using rectangular tubing. Due to cost and ease of construction, most use 5 x 3 angle. I just don't like the idea of an angle main frame. The ones that I did find were using 4x2 .188 wall tubing. I'm thinking I'll go 5x2 .188, essentially making it a 10K frame. I'd rather over build than end up weaker than I want and regret it.
> 
> Here's an example of close to what I want to build. Mine won't be quite this low because these are using a 5x3 angle frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another.


You won't even need ramps with the tractor


----------



## blsnelling

Anyone have a better source for parts? http://www.easternmarine.com

Here's the tubular mount Bulldog jack. http://www.easternmarine.com/bulldog-5k-capacity-tubular-mount-trailer-jack-178101-0


----------



## pioneerguy600

The water gets in through the top of those jacks up here and destroys the bearings and races, no amount og grease will keep the water out.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Jimmy, check your last post, can`t follow that Southern jargon....LOL


Been a long day Jerry... been up since 1230 AM.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

blsnelling said:


> Anyone have a better source for parts? http://www.easternmarine.com
> 
> Here's the tubular mount Bulldog jack. http://www.easternmarine.com/bulldog-5k-capacity-tubular-mount-trailer-jack-178101-0


Thats the jack I am running Brad. When they crap out, just pull the pin and pitch it. No fuss, no welding, etc.


----------



## blsnelling

Jimmy in NC said:


> Been a long day Jerry... been up since 1230 AM.


Ouch!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

blsnelling said:


> Ouch!


Toddlers ... only little once.


----------



## dancan

He must like huskeez, wha wha wha .... Lol
Poor little guy.

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> He must like huskeez, wha wha wha .... Lol
> Poor little guy.
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


[emoji41] [emoji6]


----------



## Cantdog

Dreary Day here......not rain...drizzle/fog....warm though....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Dreary Day here......not rain...drizzle/fog....warm though....


Prolly gonna send some cold yer way soon .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Prolly gonna send some cold yer way soon .



Yeah I thinks after this latest mess blows through it's gonna get chilly.......cleaned the chimney at the shop this afternoon so the Ol' Free Flow can breath good. Heard mid 40's the high and 28 the lows a couple days this coming week.....ol' fellah I'm doing a job for gave me 250 gallons of heating oil.....I have to go get it but he has a 12V transfer pump. I gots seven 5 gal K1 cans.......make a few trips I guess....but worth about $500 so I can handle it. That be going in the oil tank for the shop furnace. He put in a pellet boiler so has no use of the oil and wants the tank out of his cellar.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I thinks after this latest mess blows through it's gonna get chilly.......cleaned the chimney at the shop this afternoon so the Ol' Free Flow can breath good. Heard mid 40's the high and 28 the lows a couple days this coming week.....ol' fellah I'm doing a job for gave me 250 gallons of heating oil.....I have to go get it but he has a 12V transfer pump. I gots seven 5 gal K1 cans.......make a few trips I guess....but worth about $500 so I can handle it. That be going in the oil tank for the shop furnace. He put in a pellet boiler so has no use of the oil and wants the tank out of his cellar.



Sweet, never pass up free oil myself. I change out oil tanks and often get calls now for tank removals. Up here we are mandated by the insurance companies to change out oil tanks when they reach 10 years, many home owners are now installing heat pumps and electric heating devices to get away from heating oil. I often get tanks half full or with many gallons of fuel left in them.120 volt electric transfer pump takes care of oil transfer quickly.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I thinks after this latest mess blows through it's gonna get chilly.......cleaned the chimney at the shop this afternoon so the Ol' Free Flow can breath good. Heard mid 40's the high and 28 the lows a couple days this coming week.....ol' fellah I'm doing a job for gave me 250 gallons of heating oil.....I have to go get it but he has a 12V transfer pump. I gots seven 5 gal K1 cans.......make a few trips I guess....but worth about $500 so I can handle it. That be going in the oil tank for the shop furnace. He put in a pellet boiler so has no use of the oil and wants the tank out of his cellar.


Can't beat the price of that !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Can't beat the price of that !


I can see Ol Biscuit.....the guy offers it for free......"is that delivered?"


----------



## Cantdog

Weeeeelll?????? It was worth a shot.........


----------



## dancan

Clouds movin by here at high speed , hopefully it stays dry enough to go run a flippy cap saw


----------



## pioneerguy600

Flippy cap saws got a good workout today, mine is real dirty now so a bath is in its near future. Work saws should only look new once in their life. Softwood is a sticky mess that builds up fast on a worksaw.


----------



## farrell

Afternoon kids!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Adam!!!!

You need a Canoe for duck hunting.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Adam!!!!
> 
> You need a Canoe for duck hunting.


Be hard to do by myself i think



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Be hard to do by myself i think
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Naaaaaaaa. For the creek just tie a rope of its fast. 

Canoes are made for solo!!!!!!

No more lost ducks!!!!


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> Naaaaaaaa. For the creek just tie a rope of its fast.
> 
> Canoes are made for solo!!!!!!
> 
> No more lost ducks!!!!


Very true.........

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Very true.........
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I could do a long term loan next time I drive thru.........


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I could do a long term loan next time I drive thru.........


Whats the apr on said loan?



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

0% down. 
0% interest 

I'll get it back in a couple of years.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> 0% down.
> 0% interest
> 
> I'll get it back in a couple of years.


I dont care what that slug says bout you............your a stand up guy! 

Your welcome here anytime 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I dont care what that slug says bout you............your a stand up guy!
> 
> Your welcome here anytime
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It's an older one but aluminum 
You'll prolly get one for yourself by then. 
Canoeing is a lot of fun. 
Start checking yard sales for a life jacket and paddle. 
In short supply at my house.


----------



## farrell

Got to see bout getting these 288's sold............i have no use for them

Want to go get a pistol and ammo..........the end is near ya know........

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

I may have an extra paddle. 
Just look for a life vest. They are cheap at yard sales.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I may have an extra paddle.
> Just look for a life vest. They are cheap at yard sales.


I have a life jacket..........in brothers ski boat 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I have a life jacket..........in brothers ski boat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'll stop by next time I visit Der Slug.


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll stop by next time I visit Der Slug.


Kinda out of the way 

Take the long scenic route to johns!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> Kinda out of the way
> 
> Take the long scenic route to johns!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I'll stop by Cleveland and count the dead fish and beer cans


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll stop by Cleveland and count the dead fish and beer cans


May be there awhile..............

Go to where the ducks walk on the carp  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

farrell said:


> I dont care what that slug says bout you............your a stand up guy!
> 
> Your welcome here anytime
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You have very low standards.......


----------



## farrell

Stihl 041S said:


> You have very low standards.......


It happens 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Canoes are a great mode of over water transport. I have logged thousands of miles travelling solo in canoes since first stepping into one back around 1958.


----------



## dancan

Yup







Dirty Flippycap saw. 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

My saw is dirtier than yours, it will get a cleanup this week.


----------



## dancan




----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> My saw is dirtier than yours, it will get a cleanup this week.



I spray mine down with pam , slides through the wood faster and the pitch and gum doesn't stick to it , makes it a couple of degrees cooler as well .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I grabbed my go to saw yesterday to cut the last few trees of the hurricane I am dealing with that were on a storage building at the rental. It fired right up and I looked down and started laughing...no paint on that bar. Its a cheap Oregon 24" that I have had for years. Been dressed a few times and generally taken care of but seen lots of trees. Apparently I was doing it right with out taking temperature readings and all.


----------



## tbone75

WOW !!! Busy over here fer a change !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


>


 You should have shown a side on pict, that saw is a sticky dirty mess, front on also shows a lot of sap buildup.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> You should have shown a side on pict, that saw is a sticky dirty mess, front on also shows a lot of sap buildup.



But the bar stayed clean after the AmourAll test so it would just slice through with no friction keeping the temps down , now we know how well that works 
Might even have to run thinner bar oil it ran so cool .


----------



## dancan

Here's a Mighty Mouse LLC vid of the Mighty Mouse 026 gettin it done , felling against the wind .


----------



## Stihl 041S

And real close to the wood pile!!!!


----------



## dancan

Yup , right on target lol


----------



## Cantdog

So, Dan, what do you do with all that spruce....furnace wood? Try to mill it into 2X's? Sell it for pulp or biomass?


----------



## nenicu

Hello from a Ryobi fan. What's the story with your Ryobi Dancan?. Thanks.


----------



## Stihl 041S

nenicu said:


> Hello from a Ryobi fan. What's the story with your Ryobi Dancan?. Thanks.


He's a MEEN Nadian and has a lousy boss.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

In all truth Danny will be along soon.

Sarcasm and silly is big in this thread. 

My mentor was from Transylvania......or Transilvania as he said.


----------



## tbone75

nenicu said:


> Hello from a Ryobi fan. What's the story with your Ryobi Dancan?. Thanks.


He just put Ryobi stickers on a Stihl he has just to be funny . LOL Think its a MS241 ?


----------



## nenicu

I think i was a thread about a Ryobi part in that 241?


----------



## Stihl 041S

But don't worry nenicu, we can still be sarcastic.....lol

Josip used to swear in different languages........we could learn. 

And we will help all we can with saws too.


----------



## dancan

nenicu said:


> Hello from a Ryobi fan. What's the story with your Ryobi Dancan?. Thanks.



Yes , as John said , MS241cm , I have friends that do vinyl some that can do stickers and some that do silk screen so when they come to my shop I sometimes trade a small job for small job lol
It's a great saw that Ryobi MS241


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> So, Dan, what do you do with all that spruce....furnace wood? Try to mill it into 2X's? Sell it for pulp or biomass?



Not enough there to sell , was thinking about the milling , might send to a friend and let him mill for shares , just not sure yet , hopefully a post peeler happens , if not , lotsa little firewood , still gonna have lotsa wood , give some away , some for Jerry and some for me and some for emergency giveaway if the need arises .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Took the new to me 044 Arctic and old faithful 044/460 hybrid along with one 026 Mighty Mouse to the big cut today, hard rock maple needing to be cut into 16" lengths. The nely built 440 started right up, ran perfect with no carb adjustments needed. Old faithful had not been started in 3 years but roared to life on the 3 rd pull over and ran 4 tanks of fuel through it. The Mighty Mouse only got to shear a few top limbs off, had too much fun bucking with the big saws again.


----------



## dancan

You polly got more btu's on the ground with one tree then I got down with 2 tanks of mix on the fence post lot lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

I cut up enough hardwood today to last me a winters burning, some stuff 24 or more inches diameter. Going to make a real nice pile of firewood.


----------



## Cantdog

45 degrees 'Merican and rain here .......supposed to get a couple inches "they" say....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 45 degrees 'Merican and rain here .......supposed to get a couple inches "they" say....


Sounds like a inside day . Maybe even start a safety meeting a little early ? LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Took the new to me 044 Arctic and old faithful 044/460 hybrid along with one 026 Mighty Mouse to the big cut today, hard rock maple needing to be cut into 16" lengths. The nely built 440 started right up, ran perfect with no carb adjustments needed. Old faithful had not been started in 3 years but roared to life on the 3 rd pull over and ran 4 tanks of fuel through it. The Mighty Mouse only got to shear a few top limbs off, had too much fun bucking with the big saws again.


Better get us some pix of all the fun !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Better get us some pix of all the fun !!!



Havn`t figured out how to get picts to work since getting this new puter, everything that worked before don`t work now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Havn`t figured out how to get picts to work since getting this new puter, everything that worked before don`t work now.


I aint no help with puters !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just carved this tonight, first attempt at posting picts using our new system,


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all... hope your Saturday goes well.


----------



## Cantdog

Just for the sheer hell of it....a pic that made me chuckle......my cousin moving her Llama (Max) to the island in February on John's lobstah boat.....gotta be a first for everyone involved including the island
!!!


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning people's


----------



## tbone75

Good pic Robin !!


----------



## unclemoustache

OK, if we don't start throwing some more cash at Fiddy, I'm going to post one of these every day!!  

Here's the link to make it stop! 
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/raffle-for-as-member-08f150.302121/


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

Kinda cool and sprinkly here today......got in 5 hrs on site....was going to put in 3 or more at the shop building a full view mahogany exterior door...about an hour and a half in I found that one of my door rails had a bad fracture nearly all the way across the board, clear through to the other side with fracture looking the same......wasn't able to see it in the rough but saw it as soon as one side was cleaned up. Hoped it would plane out as I had to take it down a half inch, but when the other side cleaned up there it was.......looks like it happened when the tree was felled.....musta landed over a rock or something.....odd break.......bummah!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 044 is really clean inside,


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Both sites Jerry... Google is messing up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yeah, I am done with posting picts. Too much trouble for what`s its worth.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, I am done with posting picts. Too much trouble for what`s its worth.



How about us of The Great Unwashed who wonder what the picture looked like???

Yeah. I should talk. I can't post a picture here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I hear ya Rob, all the technology has changed for the pict transfer compatibility between the hosting sites and the receiving ends like these sites. Nothing works for me any more and I doubt I want to spend the time learning new techniques required to make it work.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Kinda cool and sprinkly here today......got in 5 hrs on site....was going to put in 3 or more at the shop building a full view mahogany exterior door...about an hour and a half in I found that one of my door rails had a bad fracture nearly all the way across the board, clear through to the other side with fracture looking the same......wasn't able to see it in the rough but saw it as soon as one side was cleaned up. Hoped it would plane out as I had to take it down a half inch, but when the other side cleaned up there it was.......looks like it happened when the tree was felled.....musta landed over a rock or something.....odd break.......bummah!!!


It was polly cut with a whoskavan .
Gots no mahogany trees on the woodlot, sorry.

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 044 is really clean inside,


No pix I can see ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nope, no more pix from me, nothing works so its only typed messages from now on. The picts show up fine for me so there is missing info somewhere between the hosting site and the site on AS, nothing more I can do from here.


----------



## Cantdog

I'll give it a shot........this was taken from the stern deck of the high speed cat, leaving Buenos Aries on the way to Uruguay......spooled up and running at 44 KNTS!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Here's one from the beach in Uruguay.......they don't have driftwood.......that is driftbamboo......


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzlackerZZzzzzzzz are stihl slack I see....bottom of page II bump.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Never gets old looking at that one.


----------



## blsnelling

I made a decision on a trailer. I'm building my own with the help of a friend who runs a small fab shop on the side. I picked up a set of very lightly used axles last night complete with springs and brakes on both.

Here's what I'm building.

18'x82" flatbed/car hauler/utility
Dexter EX-Lube 3500 GVW 4" drop axles to keep center of gravity down.
95" between hub faces, 80" between spring centers. I'm hoping to squeeze an 82" deck out of that.
Brakes on both axles.
5" 6.7# C channel frame and tongue
3" 4.1# C channel crossmembers on 16" centers
Stake pockets for removable wood sides
Pull out ramps
CURT 10K A-frame coupler 2 5/16" ball
CURT square tube 8K, drop leg, pipe-mounted jack
Teardrop fenders
Break-away kit, LED indicator
70G safety chains
LED lights, rear lights in metal boxes
7-wire plug and 7 gang junction box
225/75R15 10-ply radial tires
2x12 treated deck




It'll be similar to this trailer only heavier built.


----------



## blsnelling

You guys have given me good advise, so here is another question.

Most of the trailers I see have an A-frame tongue that starts in front of the axles and runs under the main frame of the trailer. I have seen a few where the tongue is an extension of the frame rails. I would like this option in order to mainframe ground clearance with the drop axles. Would I need to step up to C5 9# channel on the frame side rails since the tongue wouldn't be doubled under the frame?


----------



## Cantdog

U chitting me???.....Page III !!!!!

Go for it Brad....either way I'm sure it will haul the load required.............


----------



## Cantdog

Page II Boyz....!!!! Youse guys gonna havta sharpen up.....I'm gonna be off line for a few daze...you'll have to pick up the slack!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got nothing to post about, no saw work currently. Days are short on daylight so have to work extra hard to get an outside days work done, little time or interest in building saws right now, been quite wet for cutting.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got nothing to post about, no saw work currently. Days are short on daylight so have to work extra hard to get an outside days work done, little time or interest in building saws right now, been quite wet for cutting.



Awww....come on....life can't be that dull......time ain't even changed....yet.....headed to camp on the tide....woot woot!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Slacker checking in . 

Have a good time at camp Robin !!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Slacker checking in .
> 
> Have a good time at camp Robin !!!



I have every intention of it John!!! Tide turns in a couple hours.....we'll be going out with it!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Camp run early tomorrow morning for me, don`t much like going up in the dark this time of year, boat ride is ok but unloading and carrying in supplies in the dark is not for me anymore.


----------



## dancan

Brad , you have 7k worth of axle capacity and you're going to overbuild the trailer , how heavy is the tractor with fluids ?

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Brad , you have 7k worth of axle capacity and you're going to overbuild the trailer , how heavy is the tractor with fluids ?
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


4200 I think??


----------



## dancan

Might want to do the calcs on the structure , polly fine but just in case .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Might want to do the calcs on the structure , polly fine but just in case .


He calculated the moments.......the C channel was stronger than the tubing. Tubing wall being thinner.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 3???!!!!???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Daylight came earlier this morning, sky cleared up overnight and things are drying up nicely after all the rain we got over the last 24 hours.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Daylight came earlier this morning, sky cleared up overnight and things are drying up nicely after all the rain we got over the last 24 hours.


Could use some down here...put a bunch of fertilizer and seed out this weekend. Can you send some south?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Could use some down here...put a bunch of fertilizer and seed out this weekend. Can you send some south?



When we do you all complain cause it falls out of the sky as white flakes.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> When we do you all complain cause it falls out of the sky as white flakes.


You just keep all that chit !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You just keep all that chit !!!



Most of the time we do but occasionally a little gets diverted down your way, we don`t want to keep it all.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> When we do you all complain cause it falls out of the sky as white flakes.


We were mounting 10CY spreaders and plows today doing preseason inspections.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Most of the time we do but occasionally a little gets diverted down your way, we don`t want to keep it all.


Sharing is caring!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sharing is caring!



If it was within my powers I would send ya at least half of whatever we have coming, even if there was only one storm.


----------



## Cantdog

Got fooled this morning.......got back from the island last night and we forgot to set the bedroom clock back an hour....got up at 3:30 instead of 4:30 like I wanted....Oh well...
Good weather over the long weekend for working on various projects at camp. Replaced the old stairs down to the beach......I think the old ones had a few more trips left in them but Unc disagreed....called 'em...."Un-Safe".....bride sided with Unc....I was outvoted so had to comply. Pics were taken on this iphone thing.....getting used to it...sorta......it's the old dog new tricks thing....First pic...Old Stairs then a couple of the New stairs....but even though the stairs are NEW they were built from the OLD 2 X 12 pressure treated top boards from my OLD dump truck.....LOL!! You know what the little birdie says????? "Cheep Cheep Cheep"


----------



## Cantdog

Since this is actually a "Chain Saw" forum I'll mention a chain saw "work around" I came up with.....they always say "Necessity is the mother of invention" and so it was....
I had some tree abuse to do at camp so I selected my 1983 Jonsereds 490 for the operation....took mix and bar oil, scrench etc. Started cutting but she wasn't running right....a little to lean on both H & L....went for muh tuning screw driver.....dang!! Left it at the shop and couldn't find a driver small enough....could file down a larger screw driver to fit ...maybe...but on the 490 the "T" adjust is located behind the handle and accessed through a hole the size of a tuning screw driver.....the shank of the smallest driver I had was larger than the hole.....lot of filing just to ruin a good screw driver....what to do??? As I was having another cup of coffee and looking at my options I came up with a plan.. I selected a rusty, used up 3/16" saw file.....took the temper out of the tip of the handle tang by setting it in the wood stove until red and then pounded the tip flat on a vice anvil......then a few swipes with a flat file and I had a perfect tuning screw driver.....set the 490 up correctly and gave those little spruces "What for"!!! Any way....though I'd share an easy way to get around this problem if you are ever in need.....worked way better than burning my saw up or getting cut because the idle was so high the chain wouldn't stop... You might not have a tuning driver with you but generally will always have a file along......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, been there before and have several tuning files now, some at the camp, one or more in my saw kit. Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Got fooled this morning.......got back from the island last night and we forgot to set the bedroom clock back an hour....got up at 3:30 instead of 4:30 like I wanted....Oh well...
> Good weather over the long weekend for working on various projects at camp. Replaced the old stairs down to the beach......I think the old ones had a few more trips left in them but Unc disagreed....called 'em...."Un-Safe".....bride sided with Unc....I was outvoted so had to comply. Pics were taken on this iphone thing.....getting used to it...sorta......it's the old dog new tricks thing....First pic...Old Stairs then a couple of the New stairs....but even though the stairs are NEW they were built from the OLD 2 X 12 pressure treated top boards from my OLD dump truck.....LOL!! You know what the little birdie says????? "Cheep Cheep Cheep"
> 
> View attachment 535985
> View attachment 535986
> View attachment 535987


Them new steps is sure nice , but I think you coulda got another season from the old ones ! But the saying is happy wife , happy life . LOL

Sure like yer tuning file too ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Them new steps is sure nice , but I think you coulda got another season from the old ones ! But the saying is happy wife , happy life . LOL
> 
> Sure like yer tuning file too ! LOL



They were OK if you knew where to step...LOL!! They just fell to pieces when I unscrewed 'em off of the camp.....that pic is where they stopped falling. However all was not lost.....those steps provided camp heat the rest of Saturday during the day and daytime Sunday....I got every last bit of goodness there was left in 'em!!!!!

Next trip out they get a handrail on the left side and a 6 foot by three foot platform at the top.....

Yep tuning file attests to the island mentality of "Never throw anything away just because it is worn out" You couldn't have filed your fingernails with it....but still made a darn good tuning driver!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> They were OK if you knew where to step...LOL!! They just fell to pieces when I unscrewed 'em off of the camp.....that pic is where they stopped falling. However all was not lost.....those steps provided camp heat the rest of Saturday during the day and daytime Sunday....I got every last bit of goodness there was left in 'em!!!!!
> 
> Next trip out they get a handrail on the left side and a 6 foot by three foot platform at the top.....
> 
> Yep tuning file attests to the island mentality of "Never throw anything away just because it is worn out" You couldn't have filed your fingernails with it....but still made a darn good tuning driver!!


Looked like they have been there a long time ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Looked like they have been there a long time ! LOL


Yeah...my dad built them...don't remember when...they was old when he died in '98......


----------



## dancan

Give you a case of Keith's and a six pack of new files for the vice .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Give you a case of Keith's and a six pack of new files for the vice .



Hmmmmm.....That is sorely tempting.....but THAT is the ancestral vice........on the other hand........ you deliver the Keith's??? If so.... the ancestors would surely understand......


----------



## dancan

That might just be worth getting a passport lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> That might just be worth getting a passport lol



Only a 7 hr drive from here, shorter if ya like pushing the limits and don`t piss off the border agents....LOL


----------



## dancan

Might have to lie at the border.....

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Might have to lie at the border.....
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



Get a 12 pack across no worries, doubt they would know what the files are or their worth.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice calm sunny day here, dang should have made a camp run today but got other stuffs others think is more important to be done.


----------



## blsnelling

Rob tells me there are a few axe junkies in here. I'm interested in getting into them and am looking for my first. I'd like to find one rusty and completely unrestored, but in otherwise good condition. Here's some pics off eBay just to get your attention


----------



## tbone75

blsnelling said:


> Rob tells me there are a few axe junkies in here. I'm interested in getting into them and am looking for my first. I'd like to find one rusty and completely unrestored, but in otherwise good condition. Here's some pics off eBay just to get your attention
> 
> View attachment 536164
> View attachment 536165


Danny is the one who knows axes , I just have a few I bought to hang on a wall .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a few but ya, Dan is the axe collector.


----------



## dancan

Geez , I'm just a hack .
There are a few guys on the bushcraft websites that have a lot of time and effort in their collections , I only have a few, mainly local older retail mainstream and a few swede/german but nothing like a Black Raven or a stamped axe from the day .
Another good place for info and history is http://www.yesteryearstools.com/Yesteryears Tools/Home.html

Lee Valley has a shopping bag with pictures of about 50 different Walters axes with their original paper tags 







Nice and clear pics of a beautiful collection .
http://www.leevalley.com/US/garden/page.aspx?p=66859&cat=2,2260,47776


----------



## dancan

Here's a great video if you haven't seen it .


----------



## blsnelling

dancan said:


> Here's a great video if you haven't seen it .



Very cool. Thanks for posting!


----------



## dancan

Pinterest has plenty of great pics .
I like to find them at yardsales , and estate sales , I like to use what I have at least once and have gifted a few away . Kind of neat to find out about them , even the more obscure ones that were local to a town or region , it's just a personal thing I guess , some just collect to collect but there is some real art in the oldies 
I find that ebay is the easy way .


----------



## blsnelling

I'm actively looking for that first one to start with. Like I mentioned, I'd love to restore a vintage piece with a nice makers mark, preferably not already cleaned up.


----------



## dancan

They are out there , you'll find one and make sure you put up some pics when you do .
I've never seen a stamped/embossed one around here like those holy grails , just a few small logos , makers stamps or name and town .
I've also heard of some grumblings of fake embossed but never seen proof , some of them do command fair monies so an enterprising fella might be tempted ..... Fake paper labels wouldn't surprise me at all .


----------



## Cantdog

Forgot to ask......what did you make of that double bit one I sent to you up via Jerry.......that's pretty UN... restored......LOL!!!


----------



## blsnelling

I just purchased my first two axes. I'm anxious to restore them. Both are rusty but in otherwise good condition, just like I wanted.


----------



## tbone75

blsnelling said:


> I just purchased my first two axes. I'm anxious to restore them. Both are rusty but in otherwise good condition, just like I wanted.
> 
> View attachment 536332
> View attachment 536333


Looks like your off to a good start !


----------



## pioneerguy600

W hen I got my long lost Blenkhorn Chief double bit axe back from the deceased bootleggers estate I was over the moon happy and havn`t looked for an axe since. I may have around 20 odd ones around for my use but only one holds a special place in my life and that was my dad`s double bit axe, same make and model of the one I got back. All the rest of them are just tools to be used when and if.


----------



## blsnelling

Now I've really gone and done it. I envision this little GBA cruiser getting polished and a premium handle.


----------



## tbone75

blsnelling said:


> Now I've really gone and done it. I envision this little GBA cruiser getting polished and a premium handle.
> 
> View attachment 536434
> View attachment 536437
> View attachment 536435
> View attachment 536436
> View attachment 536438


I sand blasted mine , then sprayed a coat of clear enamel on them . Stihl need a handle for my double bit one .


----------



## dancan

Lest we forget .


----------



## tbone75

Thanks to all the vets


----------



## Cantdog

Damn glad that "J" thing is ovah for the week....now I can get to work!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin .






You have a call from up in the Great White North , answer your daum phone .


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Dan......I did....twice...LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Ignore the nasty message lol


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Ignore the nasty message lol




LOL....I did until this morning......the attendant and I went out to eat after I talked to you last night.....came home and crashed...never even turned the 'puter on until 4 Am today.....


----------



## dancan

Well , T-shirt weather up here in the Great White North 
Stacked a cord of Stihl cut responsibly harvested non GMO glutenfree carbon sequestered wood away for use and to release the carbons at a much later date .
Even got the lawn mowed . 
Slackers !


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry !!!!






The bar is coming along just nicely , 4.8% gain on speed so far and I got an extra 1.8% when I switched to Slick50 !!!!

Hey Robin !!!



I hope this helps .


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , sumthin is missing


----------



## dancan

Sorry Robin , the instructional video got cut short , I'll make a new one soon .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bar is coming along just nicely , 4.8% gain on speed so far and I got an extra 1.8% when I switched to Slick50 !!!!
> 
> Hey Robin !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps .




Needs more paint removed, not sure that Slick 50 is good fer bar n chain lube but since its pricey then use twice as much, should be good for a 25% gain over a fully painted bar and reg bar oil. Now you need to file those cutters back to about half gone, they really start cutting well when that stage is reached, could clip a good deal off the heel of the tooth as well but that is a lot of filing for a work chain but they sure do cut a lot faster.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Needs more paint removed, not sure that Slick 50 is good fer bar n chain lube but since its pricey then use twice as much, should be good for a 25% gain over a fully painted bar and reg bar oil. Now you need to file those cutters back to about half gone, they really start cutting well when that stage is reached, could clip a good deal off the heel of the tooth as well but that is a lot of filing for a work chain but they sure do cut a lot faster.


The chain will be there after I find a few more rocks .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

I got some extra here if it'd be any help to ya.....


----------



## dancan

instructables ?


----------



## dancan

or rocks ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> or rocks ?



Plenty of rocks!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> or rocks ?



Rocks....see signature...to left.......Oh...That was a bit instructional wasn't it? Now I guess I have both......but, Stihl way more rocks than instructions.


----------



## tbone75

Yous guys is funny . LOL


----------



## dancan

John , it's no laughing matter , serious business I tells ya !
Short of me giving Robin a helmet for his own safety so he don't accidentally bump his head the least I can do for the poor fella is show him how to run a flippy cap .


----------



## Cantdog

Musta been using that new-fangled Stihl video camera of yourz.....


----------



## dancan

Got an instuctable for it ?

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Got an instuctable for it ?
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


I do but it's in some kinda alien language....with a lot of universal symbols......no comprende....

Morning Jimmy!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a FS550 to clean up today, thanks again Dan.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , it's no laughing matter , serious business I tells ya !
> Short of me giving Robin a helmet for his own safety so he don't accidentally bump his head the least I can do for the poor fella is show him how to run a flippy cap .


I got replacement caps that work very good with no flip . Only have the big ones so far , stihl waiting on the smaller ones .


----------



## stihl023/5

tbone75 said:


> I got replacement caps that work very good with no flip . Only have the big ones so far , stihl waiting on the smaller ones .


Where did you get them ?


----------



## tbone75

stihl023/5 said:


> Where did you get them ?


Dave the parts guy , he has them on ebay . I have no idea what they cost , can't member ? LOL I will try to find a link for ya .


----------



## Cantdog

HaHaHa!!!!!........Non stock, non flipp;y flippy caps........how feckin' ironic is that!! Not that you couldn't see that coming.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!!!!!........Non stock, non flipp;y flippy caps........how feckin' ironic is that!! Not that you couldn't see that coming.....



Someone always trying to invent another better mouse trap! I like the flippies personally, much easier to remove when its cold and I have gloves on, no problems replacing them either.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Someone always trying to invent another better mouse trap! I like the flippies personally, much easier to remove when its cold and I have gloves on, no problems replacing them either.


The ones Dave sells are even easier , no flip just turn . I will get a pic of one today . And try to find that link too .


----------



## tbone75

Non flippy caps .

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Twistn-fuel...0-MS460-MS361-MS290-MS390-MS441-/322035731612


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Someone always trying to invent another better mouse trap! I like the flippies personally, much easier to remove when its cold and I have gloves on, no problems replacing them either.


That part is true


----------



## farrell

Afternoon all!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Hey stranger, hope all is well with you and the family.


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey stranger, hope all is well with you and the family.


Same chit different day..........

Aint nothing goin right currently.........

But we keep moving forward

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Same chit different day..........
> 
> Aint nothing goin right currently.........
> 
> But we keep moving forward
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



That`s about all we can do, can`t give up but just keep plugging along, keep your chin up.


----------



## Cantdog

Gonna be a nice one today....and tomorrow...good time of year to be framing outside.......but that could change anytime now!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very wet here, been raining and misty since yesterday morning, wouldn`t want to be working outside now.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very wet here, been raining and misty since yesterday morning, wouldn`t want to be working outside now.



Yep rained hard here night before last and most all day yesterday........Hoss's grain bucket was over half full of rain water last night


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dried up somewhat today but got more coming this way according to the forecast, looks like a wet weekend also.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well send some rain down here... NC needs some rain.


----------



## tbone75

Maybe I can send ya some white chit this weekend . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rather it be wet n mild than cold and white, that`s coming soon enough so guess I better get the snowblower ready for when it does get here. Got to winterize the Bayliner also, getting too cold to run it now and can`t risk having a frozen engine.


----------



## Cantdog

Headed to the island with materials and the boy dog today whilst the weather holds.....a bit earlier than I had planned but if I don't go today it'll be Wed before the winds comes back around to the North giving me some shelter in the harbor. Rain and wind tomorrow.....30 mph South...coming around into the West Mon and Tues and stay right around 30 mph. West wind is not good......blows the seas right in the harbor. Supposed to blow North 15-18 Wed......I'll have to pick my way up through the islands staying in the lee as much as possible to pick up the bride and other two dogs and all the thanksgiving fixin's..........gonna be a bumpy Thanksgiving on the water me thinks.......just like always.....from here on out you have to pick your days to move about on the ocean......personal schedules have nothing to do with it. Thinking back I can't believe we used to do this for years and years in the Glastron......the Seaway is more than twice the boat with three times the power but still it can be a tricky journey.....Ocean is just as big as always.......and it don't care.......read the tides and gauge the wind.....and beware the "Gales of Novembah".. You all have a happy Thanksgiving......you 'Nadians too!!! Don't be Slack either!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have a great trip and stay at the camp Robin. The sea can be a cruel master at times and cares not for any creature.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Headed to the island with materials and the boy dog today whilst the weather holds.....a bit earlier than I had planned but if I don't go today it'll be Wed before the winds comes back around to the North giving me some shelter in the harbor. Rain and wind tomorrow.....30 mph South...coming around into the West Mon and Tues and stay right around 30 mph. West wind is not good......blows the seas right in the harbor. Supposed to blow North 15-18 Wed......I'll have to pick my way up through the islands staying in the lee as much as possible to pick up the bride and other two dogs and all the thanksgiving fixin's..........gonna be a bumpy Thanksgiving on the water me thinks.......just like always.....from here on out you have to pick your days to move about on the ocean......personal schedules have nothing to do with it. Thinking back I can't believe we used to do this for years and years in the Glastron......the Seaway is more than twice the boat with three times the power but still it can be a tricky journey.....Ocean is just as big as always.......and it don't care.......read the tides and gauge the wind.....and beware the "Gales of Novembah".. You all have a happy Thanksgiving......you 'Nadians too!!! Don't be Slack either!!!!


Happy Thanksgiving , have a safe trip !


----------



## tbone75

Seems our other place is down ?
Got my stove burning now , also see I will need a damper in it . Hard to keep it burning low enough with the draft I got . 30 mph winds today along with rain and cold sucks . Only up to 37* right now .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Seems our other place is down ?
> Got my stove burning now , also see I will need a damper in it . Hard to keep it burning low enough with the draft I got . 30 mph winds today along with rain and cold sucks . Only up to 37* right now .


 Was on earlier today but was out for several hours, just dropped in and its working fine right now. The rain came back after a couple hour break, got a few things done up outside but forced back inside for now.


----------



## tbone75

Working fine now .


----------



## dancan

ttt


----------



## pioneerguy600

Whole weekend been wet, few breaks between the rain but things never got a chance to dry off outdoors. Fall is usually a wet month and still have a few more days of wet in the forecast.


----------



## dancan

Here's a page 2 rescue pic of all my good working Huskees grouped together .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Here's a page 2 rescue pic of all my good working Huskees grouped together .



Nice pict of the Huskies Dan!.......LOL


----------



## dancan

Sure is , creme de la creme they are


----------



## pioneerguy600

Working off a laptop again, the PC went back for warranty work.


----------



## dancan

Well here's a pic of some of my 372 X-toques 







I traded them for some ball caps .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well here's a pic of some of my 372 X-toques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I traded them for some ball caps .


 At least the caps can keep your head warm, no Husquee can do that!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I figured you'd say something about a Husky making you get red in the face trying to make it run and find the fasteners to keep you warm... or you can wear a cap.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I can wear a cap, don`t bother wasting my time on Husquees no more, run dependable saws get more work done!....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time for another post, Robin not here to keep the thread off page 2 . Got to meet up with Dan and get the harness and blade for the FS550, got lots of alders to get gone.


----------



## dancan

I'll be home by 7pm.
Here's a great picture of my latest Huskopooplanavarna . 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## dancan

I'll stop by on the way home Jerry. 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time for another post, Robin not here to keep the thread off page 2 . Got to meet up with Dan and get the harness and blade for the FS550, got lots of alders to get gone.


----------



## tbone75

Slack


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slack


 Slaccker!....LOL


----------



## stihl023/5

Evening all


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Evening all


 Hey Kevin! Any snow yet?


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Kevin! Any snow yet?


Last weekend but it melted


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Last weekend but it melted


 Ground hasn`t been white here yet, only a few flurries so far, been mild actually but that is coming to an end soon.


----------



## jimdad07

Evening everybody.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Evening everybody.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


 Hey Jim, super slaccker!.....LOL


----------



## stihl023/5

Good morning, happy thanksgiving


----------



## tbone75

Happy turkey day guys !!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can wear a cap, don`t bother wasting my time on Husquees no more, run dependable saws get more work done!....LOL


Happy Thanksgiving Jerry and to all you great guys!!!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Happy turkey day guys !!!


You too T!! Have a good one ol Buddy!!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> You too T!! Have a good one ol Buddy!!


You too Bobby !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Jerry and to all you great guys!!!


 Happy T day Bobby, been out all day having a good time at the lake, weather was great for this time of year.


----------



## dancan

Page 3 the Scandinavians can at least make a good chain but only from Norway studded icechain bump .












Do we know anyone from Norway ??? Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

That will give the big tractor very good traction. Maybe ST,(Nikko), will chime in next time he drops by.


----------



## dancan

Sure hope so , make a big difference on the small one .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sure hope so , make a big difference on the small one .



Them chains real grippy, this time of year real slippy...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Finally back from camp!!! Had all manner of weather.....but massive amounts of wind!!! Bride and I are going somewhere where we can point and someone will bring food and beverages.....and we don't have to do dishes..... Got everything done I had planned...pics later....hungry now....bumpy ride up the bay ...small craft warnings up....blowing a steady 20 knts Northerly with gusts to 25 knts.......we was heavy and rode good.....couldn't jazz 'er up much....was towing the little skiff...slow cold ride.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to hear your back Robin, nasty weather up here to be out on the open water, gusty winds and stinging cold ice pellets/snow to slightly liquid precip.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to hear your back Robin, nasty weather up here to be out on the open water, gusty winds and stinging cold ice pellets/snow to slightly liquid precip.


Sounds nasty ! YAK !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sounds nasty ! YAK !!!



Wasn/t a nice day outside, hope tomorrow is better, weather guessers are saying it will be better.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to hear your back Robin, nasty weather up here to be out on the open water, gusty winds and stinging cold ice pellets/snow to slightly liquid precip.


Today just wind and rain drizzle ........last Monday was snow squalls every half hour or so......would get bad an I'd go in next to the wood stove and read in my book...when it stopped I'd go back out and work until it got poor again...then do it all ovah again.....probably 15 times that day....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tomorrow sposed to be better for outdoor work but I will be inside for the next 5 - 6 days.


----------



## Cantdog

Resumption of the tractor shed project today.......would really like the days off so I can get rested up from my eight days off but that doesn't square the bills...so.... back at it..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yup. More tired after days off from work, have to return to work for a rest.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yup. More tired after days off from work, have to return to work for a rest.


Seems I always did that crap . Went back to " W " to rest back up . LOL With only one weekend a month off , IF I was lucky !
Don't think I could do that swing shift after being off of it 6 yrs or so . 7 days of one shift , one day off , then a different shift for 7 more days , and on and on !!! No way a body can get use to that crap !!!


----------



## Cantdog

My......traffic sure has picked up on AS in general.......3/4 the way down page II in 7 hrs or so....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Must be the time of year when saws get used the most, more trouble with them when needed than when sitting idle.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun is out and temps are down, going to be like this for a spell.


----------



## Cantdog

We got rain coming in today.....sunny tomorrow morning then rain/snow Wed afternoon/Thurs....crappy week....going cold next week.....time to dig out the insulated coveralls...


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like winter has hit fer yous guys toos .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like winter has hit fer yous guys toos .



Yep ...looks that way......snow/ice/sleet today but changed ovah to rain......stihl raining hatrd.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just rain here this morning, dark n dreary day it will be but warm n dry inside with good lighting.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just rain here this morning, dark n dreary day it will be but warm n dry inside with good lighting.



Yeah......it looks like we're between two storms today......might be able to get in a couple hrs outside but don't think it would be to any great advantage......need to set wall staging all the way around the tractor shed....be better to wait and do it on a decent day....no sense getting the planks soaked and then frozen before we get to use them.....only take an hour or so to set them.....my metal wall brackets are all ready bolted on......just throw the planks up and cleat them together.


----------



## SawTroll

dancan said:


> Page 3 the Scandinavians can at least make a good chain but only from Norway studded icechain bump .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know anyone from Norway ??? Lol




Yes, you do - but I have never used such chains on anything but military vehicles, some decades ago.

That was a pain, but hopefully the chain designs are better now - as they still are used on assorted heavy vehicles, when needed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks for stopping in and for leaving a post in our little thread Nikko, hope you are well.
This type of chain is what we use most often on this side of the pond, good for both ice and in the wet slippery woods work,


----------



## pioneerguy600

The ring chain type works good on big heavy equipment like skidders and forwarders but they make a rough bumpy ride on lighter tractors,


----------



## SawTroll

There are of course different chains for different applications and conditions - but they always will be a pain for more than short term emergency use on roads. Studded tires are a must here in winter.


----------



## tbone75

Nice to see some posting going on here . I am a bad slacker over here anymore . LOL


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> Nice to see some posting going on here . I am a bad slacker over here anymore . LOL



Most of the "small talk" likely is going into the good morning thread in the off topic?

Actually, a lot of saw talk also is going on there these days, some times more than in the chainsaw forum (likely not, but it some times feels that way).


----------



## tbone75

I just got lazy about posting . LOL


----------



## SawTroll

tbone75 said:


> I just got lazy about posting . LOL



So did I - but some days I "wake up" a bit!


----------



## tbone75

SawTroll said:


> So did I - but some days I "wake up" a bit!


I would sure like to wake up a little . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

U Gawdamn slackahaz....LOL

Niko....chains are not really an issue if you are used to how they work and what they need......they frequently confound folks that only use them occasionally.......but if youy run them all the time methods appear and you get so they stay on in all terrain. My last set I wore completely out.....they were on the same 4wd tractor for 22 years...year around.....never took them off.....but they were regular cross link chains not ice chains like Dan posted.

BTW Danny........those look like real nice chains!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Nikko ! Was just checking to see if you were paying attention lol
Geez , I've got way more gear made in Norway than made in Sweden . 
Hey Robin , you'd like the guys I deal with .
I saw an ad for a set of chains that were used once from another dealer close to them , I called my sales guy up told him I hated to spend money somewhere else , he pondered for a second then said "I know you're not adverse to using folding paper to save a buck or two" he bested their price by 200$ ,,,, folding paper traded hands


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Nikko ! Was just checking to see if you were paying attention lol
> Geez , I've got way more gear made in Norway than made in Sweden .
> Hey Robin , you'd like the guys I deal with .
> I saw an ad for a set of chains that were used once from another dealer close to them , I called my sales guy up told him I hated to spend money somewhere else , he pondered for a second then said "I know you're not adverse to using folding paper to save a buck or two" he bested their price by 200$ ,,,, folding paper traded hands



Sweet........folding paper does work wonders!!!! A tightly rolled handfull of Franklins Always gets more attention than hauling out the old checkbook from the sporran!!!!

Nice looking chains too BTW.....those going on the Yanmar??


----------



## SawTroll

dancan said:


> Hey Nikko ! Was just checking to see if you were paying attention lol
> .....



I wasn't really, just popped in to see what was going on and stumbled over those Norwegian chains.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another wet n dreary day, just happy to be working inside on days like this. Our framing crew will be missing time and the schedule takes a kick in the pants from now on.


----------



## Cantdog

Jerry....what do you know about the Dolmar PS 540??? I asked in the Dolmar stickies too.....


----------



## dancan

Yup Robin, on the back of the yanmar, I have a set of studded ones that should fit the front, made up here but of chain unknown, but that matters not because they were new and free [emoji38]

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Jerry....what do you know about the Dolmar PS 540??? I asked in the Dolmar stickies too.....



I do believe that the 540 is the newer version of the 115, now the 115i is a fine saw. I have a few of them and they are in the 50 cc class of saw, as reliable as a hammer, built for the long run but the AV rubbers are their weak link, they fall apart if subjected to oil and fuel but are easily replaced. Each one I pick up the first thing that gets changed out is the AV`s.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I do believe that the 540 is the newer version of the 115, now the 115i is a fine saw. I have a few of them and they are in the 50 cc class of saw, as reliable as a hammer, built for the long run but the AV rubbers are their weak link, they fall apart if subjected to oil and fuel but are easily replaced. Each one I pick up the first thing that gets changed out is the AV`s.



It seems like a very well built saw....from what I can see, it's wicked dirty but all there and nothing broken...well...except the engine, which is definitely broked in good shape. It is obvious that it has lived in the back of a pickup 24/7. Probably worth rebuilding if a fella had the parts.....otherwise be a great parts saw...which is probably more in line with its ultimate destiny....don't know how old it is but I'll wager that a rag has nevah touched this saw......not even once since it left the dealership.


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> I do believe that the 540 is the newer version of the 115, now the 115i is a fine saw. I have a few of them and they are in the 50 cc class of saw, as reliable as a hammer, built for the long run but the AV rubbers are their weak link, they fall apart if subjected to oil and fuel but are easily replaced. Each one I pick up the first thing that gets changed out is the AV`s.


Not really - the 540 has a slightly larger bore, but is "detuned" to less performance than the 115 = one of several "semi-pro" alternatives to the 115.

The 115 still is a current model, at least in Germany.


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> Not really - the 540 has a slightly larger bore, but is "detuned" to less performance than the 115 = one of several "semi-pro" alternatives to the 115.
> 
> The 115 still is a current model, at least in Germany.


 Thanks Nikko, I have not had a 540 in my hands , my interest in the SD saws waned badly after Makita took them over.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> It seems like a very well built saw....from what I can see, it's wicked dirty but all there and nothing broken...well...except the engine, which is definitely broked in good shape. It is obvious that it has lived in the back of a pickup 24/7. Probably worth rebuilding if a fella had the parts.....otherwise be a great parts saw...which is probably more in line with its ultimate destiny....don't know how old it is but I'll wager that a rag has nevah touched this saw......not even once since it left the dealership.



Likely cost some good money to round up parts to rebuild it but they are well built saws, tough decision on whether to repair or part it out.


----------



## SawTroll

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Nikko, I have not had a 540 in my hands , my interest in the SD saws waned badly *after Makita took them over*.



That happened around 1991/92 really - but it recently has become more obvious.


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> That happened around 1991/92 really - but it recently has become more obvious.



Yes, we had a great SD dealer here that I frequented regularly, even worked there for a spell and had bought 5 SD saws starting in 1985 with a 116 and 120s. Then one each year after that til 1991 when he gave up the dealership due to not being able to deal with Makita as a reliable supplier of saws and parts.


----------



## dancan

Looks like Husqovision TV in here , quiet .


----------



## Cantdog

Shhhhsh......we're talking Dolmars here....... quietly.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Shhhhsh......we're talking Dolmars here....... quietly.....


I stihl got 2 of them . 116si and that yellow 40 . Sold the rest off .


----------



## pioneerguy600

I still have a dozen or so SD saws but the Makita blue ones have never peaked my interest, guess the older red ones will outlast me anyway They were the saws I was using during my peak cutting days and will forever be the best saws I ever run for high production cutting. In their time they would rival any Stihl or Husqvarna during that time period. We cut with them day in and out for months on end with no mechanical problem at all, the oldest 116 wore out a piston after 4 hard years, been repaired and now sits as a shelf queen. The rest of them are at the ready for any time they are needed to perform. I even have a broken 115 here that I picked up for parts, the part that extends forward from the fuel tank that has the front AV rubbers in it has snapped in two but the rest of the saw is complete and in good shape, havn`t had to pirate any parts off it yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 116 and 115 were our most used SD saws, I had a 113 and 112 as well as two 120s then bought a 116 si as my last new SD saw, picked up a few more lightly used ones after our dealer closed up shop. If the SD saws had continued to be produced and our dealer had stayed in business there likely wouldn`t be a Stihl saw in my stable of saws and I would not have gotten into porting them. Now that I have many Stihls in the collection and I have learned to port them I couldn`t go back to running anything else, the 026`s I turn out keep me smiling every chance I get to run them. Nice to run the bigger saw sometimes but I sure don`t need them for what we are currently cutting.


----------



## stihl023/5

Evening guys cold and rain here. Off to a dog rescue benefit dinner soon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not bad here,had a very good day in the woods today, got a lot of wood relocated.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not bad here,had a very good day in the woods today, got a lot of wood relocated.


I need to get more wood done before it does snow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan and I need to get the wood relocated off the last cut we did, hope to have it all relocated before the snow comes and covers everything all over.


----------



## dancan

Woot !!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

A few pics of the Thanksgiving week work at the camp. First I had to build a platform at the top of the stairs down to the beach. Snowed off and on the whole time.....blew steady....no accumulation but made everything wet and cold. The Jotul burning mainland ash and maple made it better!!!


----------



## Cantdog

So once the platform was done it was time to get to the real work. I didn't take any before pics but the gable end of the camp was boarded down a ways and had about two feet of cedar shingles on it below where the shingles are cut off in the pic. It isn't as precarious as it looks...the big cedar post in on concrete as is the square 6X6 PT. Dave and I put the whole place up on concrete the fall my father passed away. We couldn't straighten any thing much because of the skirting so we just added new posts where we could. Once I cut the skirting away I reframed the whole end, added a couple more posts, built a new access door and sheathed the whole thing in 5/4 X 6 PT.......scribing it all to the ledge, of course, same as the front side that I did last year.


----------



## tbone75

Sure looks nice Robin ! Should be good fer nother hundered years .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure looks nice Robin ! Should be good fer nother hundered years .


Thanks John.......this in all in preparation to reshingle the south and west sides and put in new windows in those sides like I've already done on the east and north sides....then when I get the ol' Miserable Device out there we can go out in the winter.......take the mail boat and drive down to the camp as long as the snow is a foot or less.....they don't plow that side of the island....got nice chains for the Jeep!!!


----------



## Cantdog

OK...so......pretty damn muddy here in the woods too.....had no slave labor today so I had to fit, split, stack and drive.....only about a half cord out today......three hours.....spent a lot of time getting the wood already split yesterday out and pouring gravel in the really soft spots. My land so no waste....


----------



## Cantdog

Last load was way short......really went back for the saw but managed to get the very last of the hardwood and a bit of phirr.......was blown down last fall.......might as well bring it out........the Free Flow don't care what goes through the door.....damn......I was felling pretty darn 'Nadian muhsef.....somehow.....butt then I had a tall green can.....orientation re-established....burn it quick.....(like Ill have a choice}...


----------



## dancan

Meanwhile , back in Nadia I sat back and watched the Stihl parade 







Yup , we got muck .
















Plenty of Stihl cut wood , no dogzkavarnaz to be seen for miles .


----------



## Cantdog

Youse gotts taller wheels too!!.........Not a bad thing.....chitty in the woods now......things were starting to firm up near the end......28 degrees 'Merican........back dragged everything so it might freeze flat..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well cutting the powerline right of way will be a lot easier and drier, plenty more wood to move off that also, cut wood, move wood, move wood again, maybe cut n split wood, just wood everywhere!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

That lil Massey can thread the eye of a needle, can navigate through that rough lot as nimble as a cat.


----------



## Cantdog

I know that lil Bolenz is the same way.....when making a road to where I want to be never cut anything bigger than my thumb.....only do that because I don't want keep getting whacked by them every trip. Go around practically anything......can turn 180 degrees in it's length using separate wheel brakes and the front wheel drive. I would like a bigger tractor but then would have to learn what that one would need to get around......got this one down pat......after 22 years of using it.


----------



## Cantdog

The bride cleaned out the garden yesterday.....no more fresh veggies after these are gone....which won't take long!!

Pretty good run...don't generally do much gardening around here on the fourth of Dec.!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The bride cleaned out the garden yesterday.....no more fresh veggies after these are gone....which won't take long!!
> 
> Pretty good run...don't generally do much gardening around here on the fourth of Dec.!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 541302



Judy picked roses off our front flower garden Sat morning, hard to believe and we still have a couple dozen beets growing and snipping leaves from them since June, we like beet greens.


----------



## Cantdog

Fairly miserable day today.....snow all afternoon.....18 degree 'Merican when I got to work.......me and the old fella cut rafters all afternoon in the snow......damn...felt just like old times!!! He's a good guy and pays well but is pretty useless in the trade......so I cut both ends and did all layout/marking......lot of walking for me cutting 22 foot rafters. This is just as miserable as I remember......the big difference is the pay scale....done this exact work under these exact (and much worse) conditions for $2.75/ hour....LOL...I get a lil more now......LOL!!!

This is helping.......this is a Czech beverage the daughter had me bring home when we met her in Dublin a couple yrs back....low on scotch so thought I'd break the seal this afternoon......not my cup of tea but 'spect Ron would like it.....and I'll drink it a shot to a time.....good warmer-upper!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> I know that lil Bolenz is the same way.....when making a road to where I want to be never cut anything bigger than my thumb.....only do that because I don't want keep getting whacked by them every trip. Go around practically anything......can turn 180 degrees in it's length using separate wheel brakes and the front wheel drive. I would like a bigger tractor but then would have to learn what that one would need to get around......got this one down pat......after 22 years of using it.


I didn't even think the other day... pulled up the drive in 6th, slid into 7th, then into 8th with the little one on my knee. As we puttered around the neighborhood I realized what I had done with out ticking a gear. Like you Robin.... been running that little machine a LONG time... 26-28 years. Just like riding a bike... it comes back to you real quick.


----------



## dancan

But unlike a Huskopoolawnavarna you don't have to spend 20 minutes tightening up all the screws after a half hours worth of use . 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> But unlike a Huskopoolawnavarna you don't have to spend 20 minutes tightening up all the screws after a half hours worth of use .
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


I have just as many if not more Stihl screws missing from saws as the Huskys. I keep plenty in stock of all sizes...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Framing in the wintertime sucks no matter what the pay rate is, that and building forms n pouring concrete in the winter sucks even worse! Done that for many years but never liked it, some days really hated it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy, if you are loosing screws from a Stihl then you are not putting them in tight enough, talking about the under head serrated Torx drive screws though. Never ever lost one from all the Stihls I run and that`s a considerable amount of hard run time involved since 1990. On the other hand I couldn`t count all the screws and muffler nuts etc lost off Hooskies in very few hours of actual cutting time, not running them in the garage or cutting a couple cookies but real woods time.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jimmy, if you are loosing screws from a Stihl then you are not putting them in tight enough, talking about the under head serrated Torx drive screws though. Never ever lost one from all the Stihls I run and that`s a considerable amount of hard run time involved since 1990. On the other hand I couldn`t count all the screws and muffler nuts etc lost off Hooskies in very few hours of actual cutting time, not running them in the garage or cutting a couple cookies but real woods time.


Jerry I currently own no Stihls of my own. I do know I see lots of missing screws when they come in. Bought a bunch from Dave a while back and just look up what goes where and put them back together. I also have M4,M5,M6 helicoils to fix the ones that have been goobered with a #10 machine screw etc.

As for Husky screws, I have never lost one either and some of my saws are getting up there in hours at this point. A common saw with muffler issues, 394/5, is due to the fact they are single use muffler bolts. Any time I pull a muffler, it gets new bolts, lock nuts, gasket. Milling I have had zero issues. The nuts on them are an interference nut and deform the threads. Reuse kills the self lock.


Husky also has been running undercut heads for a while now. They are not the end all.. I have had two 066/660 saws come in with the jug loose and they had never had the top off. 

Vibrations and harmonics are mother nature and she will take everything back. Thats why when we push snow we stop ever 3 hrs to check grader edge bolts. The vibration rattles them ou and they are installed north of 300 lb/ft on a 1/2" bolt.


----------



## dancan

Every 3 hours ?
Pffft ,,,,, Amateurs ... lol


----------



## Cantdog

You need to jump in more frequently with the regular Stihl propaganda......soe's we have sumpin' to shoot at......LOL!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Every 3 hours ?
> Pffft ,,,,, Amateurs ... lol


Dan I have had a DOT inspector get pissed at a grader operator when ice was left on a road and told the operator he did not know why he didnt get it all in one pass. Operator calmly told him to stand there and backed up about 600'. He started forward snatching gears with the front end 2' in the air on that 12H. He did lay the board back enough that as he came by the inspector in 4th gear... the inspector was covered in shaved ice. He hit the brakes and asked "any questions?" 


Requirements to do stupid stuff like that is heck on equipment. People down here think you can just pop ice right off the road.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> You need to jump in more frequently with the regular Stihl propaganda......soe's we have sumpin' to shoot at......LOL!!!


I know where there's a nice minty looking J'Red 520 for sale , might just have your name on it.....

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## dancan

Jimmy, rock salt works wonders on ìce.
Serrated cutting edge is best for ice .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I know where there's a nice minty looking J'Red 520 for sale , might just have your name on it.....
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



It better not.......


----------



## dancan

It could happen you know ....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> It could happen you know ....



Not if I can help it....I already got one more than I want.....fella begged me to repair his highly prized 535 Classic...I tried to talk him out of it......the saw's not worth what the bill would be O butt please it was my late dads saw and he bought it new......Ok ok ok.....but it needs a lot and will cost a lot to fix....parts are hard to come by.....no problem.....I finished the saw last May got it running as good as it evah had....ground the chain etc...called the guy....great how much? $112.00 'Merican I says......yup he says........saw is stihl sitting at the shop with the bill neatly folded on top........I am about to pack the fuel tank with tannerite, set it out on the dirt pile behind the shop and take the AK to it...a loser saw owned by generations of losers....bah.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Jimmy, rock salt works wonders on ìce.
> Serrated cutting edge is best for ice .
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


I bought some HD hardened edges two years ago. 1" thick instead of 5/8 and 11" tall instead of 6". Operators looked horrified and shop manager insisted it would destroy the machine. He torched them 2 hrs after I dropped them off. Cut up $400 worth of edges just for spite. I quit trying to help.


----------



## dancan

5xx in a Christmas sock be like a lump of coal lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 5xx in a Christmas sock be like a lump of coal lol
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


More like a lump of feces......


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> 5xx in a Christmas sock be like a lump of coal lol
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


You really wanna get him going don't you ! LOL He may be less upset with a mini-crack ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You really wanna get him going don't you ! LOL He may be less upset with a mini-crack ? LOL



I'd shoot one of them without blinkin'........but there's the $112 keeping that turd alive......and that's the only thing.....sent a message through a very good friend and who is his employer today......Dave said he may have to garnish him......lol!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I'd shoot one of them without blinkin'........but there's the $112 keeping that turd alive......and that's the only thing.....sent a message through a very good friend and who is his employer today......Dave said he may have to garnish him......lol!!!


Wouldn't that get a rise outta him ! LMAO !!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Wouldn't that get a rise outta him ! LMAO !!!




Well........waiting for funding......I gotts probably $75 my monies in it in parts.....Dave would do it too.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well........waiting for funding......I gotts probably $75 my monies in it in parts.....Dave would do it too.....


That makes it much worse when you got money into it yerself !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Guy called asking about his MS 360 tonight... i asked him about settlement of the last invoice. I'm in no rush to give him this ms360 and 338xpt right now... service rate reflects payment promptness.


----------



## Cantdog

Page II....SSSssllackahhzzz


----------



## pioneerguy600

No ice tonight but the rain has started rather well if I must say.


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-outdoor-tool...ws/1200694170?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Best rush to buy them , rare ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Those Maculkin saws have been for sale here for some time now, real rare birds they are, especially with the 16" wires on them !.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Put new plywood doors on the wood house today, coated them with that green stuff we used to call Pentox, got that done by lunch time, then went and got enough dry spruce to completely re fill the woodhouse and my inside woodbox. Got as much firewood now as I did when originally started burning a couple months now, more I burn the more I bring home....LOL


----------



## dancan

That Stihl cut wood is great stuff isn't it 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes it is and I still have plenty of it to bring home yet, been covered all fall and is still bone dry. If I don`t use it all before really cold weather arrives I will load the rest on the truck and drop it off at Billy`s.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well, the white stuff finally got here, just a dusting of what is to come more frequently, not enough to shovel but slippery as all get out. Salt...salt...salt!


----------



## tbone75

We got a dusting of it , not nuff to even salt thankfully !! They say we could get more Sun. , but they have changed it twice already on what we may get ! LOL Anything from less than a inch to 5 inches . Hoping for zero !


----------



## pioneerguy600

This may partially melt off on its own out in the sun but the shaded stuff will likely stick until the temps come up again, more coming in Mondays forecast!


----------



## Cantdog

No melting here today......windy...temps falling all day....me and the "old fella" got everything ready for Willy and 'Nadian Peet to show up to put up rafters tomorrow.....wind thrill is 'spose to be -4 tomorrah........good clean crisp air....love it....no sweating involved...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only -4, I would still be sweating doing a lil bit of physical work. Last weekend my clothes were soaked after lifting wood onto the trailer all day, temps were about two degrees above freezing.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only -4, I would still be sweating doing a lil bit of physical work. Last weekend my clothes were soaked after lifting wood onto the trailer all day, temps were about two degrees above freezing.



That's 4 below zerra 'Merican......not 'Nadian.....32 degrees difference...'Merican that is...


----------



## pioneerguy600

I grew up on the Fahrenheit measure, we lived with that until Trudeau was duped into thinking the world, including the US was all going to change to the Metric system. I think in old Imperial measure and mentally convert it to Metric. So minus two means 30 and 4 below means 4 degrees below zero F, I would still sweat at minus 4F, not as bad as at 30F but my underclothes would still be wet. Very dangerous to do that and then stop, chills set in quickly so when I finish work I am quick to pile into the truck with the heater on til I get home and have a hot bath, yes bath, no chitty shower fer me...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Wimp....you should take a sauna.........lol!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

No thanks, I did a sweat lodge thing once, not for me!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sorting through a bucket full of new chain I bought 4 - 5 years back, most of it is either .058 and ,063 but almost all of my bars for this type and size of chain is .050. Maybe I can sort out the most used bars and slot them up to the next size so I can start using up all this new chain. Havn`t bought a loop of chain for any of my saws for a long spell, maybe never buy another new loop again.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No thanks, I did a sweat lodge thing once, not for me!


No?.....I like a good sauna myself.....great after a long day out in the cold framing or what ever. I built a nice one for a client...wood fired from outside.....every piece you see was milled at my sawmill....except the cedar shingles.....really would like one for myself....plan to one day.....but like a lot of things....!!!

That's a 'Nadian stove too BTW...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Memba seeing those picts from before, still a very nice job done on that one but I don`t evah want to be inside a steam room again. One of my first real jobs was boiler repair, big sukas like the 20' Volcanes and Clever Brooks type, pull the end doors open and those things were still 500 + degrees, hit them with water spray and you had instant dirty steam, temp in the boiler room would soar accordingly. Work/job was not done til that boiler was back on line, seen many 20 - 24 hour straight shifts doing that chit. Permanently dyed black from the soot inside the tubes, taste sulfur for evah afterward. Good monies for hard ,hot, dirty work but a killer on ones health. About 9 months was more than enough for me, bought and payed for my car, then went looking for something less dirty! Never liked or wanted to be in steamy places again. Hot water is all I want to be in now and not even 14 beautiful womens can talk me into doing that sweat lodge thing again!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Memba seeing those picts from before, still a very nice job done on that one but I don`t evah want to be inside a steam room again. One of my first real jobs was boiler repair, big sukas like the 20' Volcanes and Clever Brooks type, pull the end doors open and those things were still 500 + degrees, hit them with water spray and you had instant dirty steam, temp in the boiler room would soar accordingly. Work/job was not done til that boiler was back on line, seen many 20 - 24 hour straight shifts doing that chit. Permanently dyed black from the soot inside the tubes, taste sulfur for evah afterward. Good monies for hard ,hot, dirty work but a killer on ones health. About 9 months was more than enough for me, bought and payed for my car, then went looking for something less dirty! Never liked or wanted to be in steamy places again. Hot water is all I want to be in now and not even 14 beautiful womens can talk me into doing that sweat lodge thing again!!




Understandable.......however this is basically a dry sauna.....generally runs at around 140 degrees 'Merican.......you can spritz a bit of water on the rocks with a cedar bow to help with breathing but not a steam bath.......just a dry sauna.....only stay in about 20 mins at a time........mmmmmmmmmm........Man I could use one right now......7 hrs putting up rafters/collar ties/blocking at 20 degrees and wind at 25mph.....alas.......amber fluid will have to do......and a hot shower.


----------



## stihl023/5

Evening guys. Plowing snow today


----------



## dancan

Stihl cut spruce and a couple of sticks of pfffftfir .
Drove 2 tractors from the woodlot , 1.5 miles each trip , wide open , 15F without the wind thrill ...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Stihl cut spruce and a couple of sticks of pfffftfir .
> Drove 2 tractors from the woodlot , 1.5 miles each trip , wide open , 15F without the wind thrill ...



OOOOOooh I would love to "like" that......but I know what that's all about..........drove a Cub tractor towing a square baler 4 miles in Feb.......was dressed to pitch hay from a mow into the baler......wore a paper grain bag as a coat on muh journey......hilly too.....had to full stop to down shift the tractor......I wuz froze...... but being 15 yrs old and driving on the road was so worth it.......took me 2.5 hrs.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

120 F dry is enough for me, actually I prefer the cold, I can dress for it, add a layer or peel one off as required. Today was nice in the woods, peaceful and -10C , hot bath felt right some good.


----------



## dancan

Stihl cut wood , we liked it so much we decided to load it twice


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Stihl cut wood , we liked it so much we decided to load it twice



AAAAaRRrrrrGGG.......I hate when that happens!!!! Boy.....that is a dandy looking tractor Dan......I used rent one from a guy in town just like it.......nice running rig.


----------



## dancan

So far so good , there is a learning curve lol
While not as nimble as the 1020 in the woods it still is very handy


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too bad we lost the opportunity to snap a pict of the tractor with the left rear wheel 2 feet off the ground, dropped the right front in a deep sinkhole and ditched the load.


----------



## dancan

Oh well , we know it happened lol
Sun's up , time to go set up some Norwegian chains !


----------



## dancan

Them Norwegian chains put up a fight but I win


----------



## tbone75

Afternoon bump


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Them Norwegian chains put up a fight but I win


 Just keep er tires on the turf!!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Afternoon bump




Did someone say Bump ?


----------



## dancan

Hey Robin , the chains are the Trygg Fast Trac , they sure aerate the lawn lol


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin , the chains are the Trygg Fast Trac , they sure aerate the lawn lol



I bet they work good too.....as long as they are on the ground...LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

If I'da known , I'da installed the chains this afternoon , way easier standing up


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bit of a side on grade there dan.


----------



## tbone75

Danny seems to do things the hard way . LOL No need to turn the tractor upside down to put chains on . LOL

Damn lucky he didn't hurt himself !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> If I'da known , I'da installed the chains this afternoon , way easier standing up



But......if youlda done that you wouldn't had such an easy place to hook your come-a-long....I meen ...look on the light side!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Did someone say Bump ?


 Cripes, we better soon get you some more firewood hauled there, won`t make it til spring with that lil pile!!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep pffir don't last long at all!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well we have a pretty huge supply of it and its not far from home, best of all its free with just a bit of our time involved in scrounging it up. If we hated scrounging wood then that would be a different matter...LOL


----------



## dancan

Any day out there scrounging is better than a day sitting in front of the boob tube lol
Hey Robin , them Norwegian chains work right some good , impressive traction


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Any day out there scrounging is better than a day sitting in front of the boob tube lol
> Hey Robin , them Norwegian chains work right some good , impressive traction


You got that right Danny !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Scrounging firewood gives a reason to run chainsaws, need the snow to stop and some wind to knock all that snow off the tree branches now so it will be fit to drop more trees. May have to resort to just splitting wood for now til the snow drops, hate cold snow falling on me when felling trees....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

We got about 6" yesterday then turned to rain......ended up with 4-5" of heavy stuff......have to run my beats with the tractor to day to start building up my ice roads and smooth things out in the woods. Got about 5-6 feet out Sunday afternoon....doesn't sound like a lot but that is bucked up 16", split, piled in the bucket and forwarded out to the shop.....slow going single handed.....but what is accomplished is ready for the stove....mess stays in the woods.....it's the way I do it....my wood lot so there's no time limit......saw a little....split a little......take a little ride....do it all over again....doesn't seem like a "J" thingy that way......I've almost convinced myself it's fun even.....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> We got about 6" yesterday then turned to rain......ended up with 4-5" of heavy stuff......have to run my beats with the tractor to day to start building up my ice roads and smooth things out in the woods. Got about 5-6 feet out Sunday afternoon....doesn't sound like a lot but that is bucked up 16", split, piled in the bucket and forwarded out to the shop.....slow going single handed.....but what is accomplished is ready for the stove....mess stays in the woods.....it's the way I do it....my wood lot so there's no time limit......saw a little....split a little......take a little ride....do it all over again....doesn't seem like a "J" thingy that way......I've almost convinced myself it's fun even.....LOL!!



Keep the snow beat down and packed in the wheel ruts, soon have an ice road highway, we would have a couple miles like that by late winter, even added water when temps were 10 or more below freezing. A foot or more of ice over the forest floor evens things out nicely, tractor can make much better time on the run in and out, hosses too if they were on hand and ready.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow event now over and the day is mostly clear and sunny, that means colder but not real bad sitting at a degree or two below freezing. Trees have cleared of snow, wind shook it all off so maybe fit to do some cutting tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Saws cleaned up, just blown off with compressed air and the chains removed, bars cleaned and flipped, sharpened and adjusted for the next cutting session.


----------



## tbone75

Nothing going on here !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Real quiet day, weather has been too wet all day for any outside work, just messing around inside, running a pressure test on my Bayliner outdrive. Its held 15 lbs all day so that should mean its sealed up well.Going to get it prepped for paint next.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The outdrive passed its tests with flying colors, held 15 lbs pressure for 20 hrs without a drop, cleaning it up now to get ready for a new paint job, lots of curved surface sanding required.


----------



## tbone75

Coldest day this year so far 7* now , and its warmed up a little ! Zero or below tonight , then 50* Sat. ? Strange weather even fer Ohier ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Temps are up and down here to John, freezing one hour, melting the next, was -9C overnight but rising today and then crashing to -12C overnight, colder tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

Ayup , 0F tonight , 54F Sunday .
Stihl cut wood workin perfect


----------



## roncoinc

Is our board down ?
cant get anything there ..


----------



## Cantdog

roncoinc said:


> Is our board down ?
> cant get anything there ..


Nope......I got on fine.....my 'puter is slow everywhere this morning....cold got in the webs I guess.....


----------



## dancan

Flip , lefty loosey , righty tighty , flip and go !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Flip , lefty loosey , righty tighty , flip and go !



You practicing so you can 'membah???? 

That all Sounds familiar but I don't know why you would want to flip the saw ovah twice before the "go"....must be a 'Nadian thing.....superstition???...habit??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Flip lever, rattle gun , wheel nuts off, flip, wheel nuts on, vehicle down, out the door she goes, bring in next victim.


----------



## Cantdog

Chilly looking view out the inner harbor......5 below zero......"Sea Smoke" the "up the bay follks" call it.....my father always called it simply "Vapor".......

For you all not familiar with the ocean in winter......the vapor rises off the water when the air temp is much, much colder than the water temp......think...steaming hot cup of coffee......same thing....


----------



## tbone75

Seen it do that on farm ponds I use to fish , never seen it on salt water . Nice pix Robin !!


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning guys 8" of snow last night more today. Had to take a break from plowing to take Molly for het checkup at the vet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice picts Robin, think I have seen that vapor before.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That the launch ramp just off Water St, Hortons Park er sumpthin?


----------



## dancan

Someone say tires ?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice picts Robin, think I have seen that vapor before.


LOL....I 'spect so...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That the launch ramp just off Water St, Hortons Park er sumpthin?



Yes it is....right behind the firestation........launch ramp/ town dock....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is....right behind the firestation........launch ramp/ town dock....


 Looked right from memory but at times a pict can throw my ole memory out with the dishwater. Only seen it once, trees were leafed out n green and a good bit warmer.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looked right from memory but at times a pict can throw my ole memory out with the dishwater. Only seen it once, trees were leafed out n green and a good bit warmer.


Yep ya did good!!!.......for just being here once....with leaves and no vapor!!!.


----------



## Cantdog

Worked in the shop today on the boat....changed the oil and filter......drained the drive yesterday and refilled today.....pulled all four wheels off the trailer, nevah-seized the crap out of the lugs and re-torqued all 20 lugs....greased all four bearing buddies........ready to tow home the next day the roads are dry, hose up and flush the engine and drive and drain and put in the boat shed for the winter. Thought I was behind schedule......but nope....right on time.....always write the date and engine hrs on the oil filter.............old filter said....12/17/15......114 hrs........new one says 12/17/16....146 hrs.......guess I better get ovah board soonah next year!!!! Not a lot of time on the old girl this past year....plus side.....always got damn good oil in it!!! At $40.00 'Merican a gal it otta be good oil......pains me to toss it with so few hrs on it.....'spose to go a hundred hrs....oh well.....it's only oil/money......LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

My earliest diesel mechanic ,friend of the family, didn`t approve or believe in changing oil as such, he would drain one quart of oil every 4 months, install a new filter and replace the one quart with new oil. Did this in every machine he owned and every engine he owned made high hours or high mileage. His cars were always fords with v8, early ones were 352, then 302 AND 351W . Most made well over 350,000 before he let them go.
Me, I do the 3,000 mi or 5,000 km thing, my boats rarely sees 20 hr a year but gets changed seasonally.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> My earliest diesel mechanic ,friend of the family, didn`t approve or believe in changing oil as such, he would drain one quart of oil every 4 months, install a new filter and replace the one quart with new oil. Did this in every machine he owned and every engine he owned made high hours or high mileage. His cars were always fords with v8, early ones were 352, then 302 AND 351W . Most made well over 350,000 before he let them go.
> Me, I do the 3,000 mi or 5,000 km thing, my boats rarely sees 20 hr a year but gets changed seasonally.



Well ya know I read a report by a 'Nadian oil scientist a few years back and that was basically what he said.......we change oil way to often......by replacing a quart with a new quart you replenish the additives in the oil......these are detergents, anti rust additives etc.......the actual lube oil was good for many many miles...the filter needs changing way more than the oil...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, pretty much what Tom always said, never changed his mind and took it with him when they lowered him 6' below. He walked the talk and proved it with all his own gear. He kept my diesels running perfect im my early years. He worked for the Halifax Naval Dockyards all the years I knew him til retirement.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, pretty much what Tom always said, never changed his mind and took it with him when they lowered him 6' below. He walked the talk and proved it with all his own gear. He kept my diesels running perfect im my early years. He worked for the Halifax Naval Dockyards all the years I knew him til retirement.


Yep....well as they say......the proof is in the pudding.......trick is to know when to change the filter and pull a quart out and put a new quart in........to simplify we change it all out at 3-4000 miles.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Routine, just routine.


----------



## Cantdog

Speaking along the same line.......the 1000 footer I worked on in the lakes never got it's oil changed.....it had a mini refinery between the main Colt-Pielstick diesels....oil was rebuilt constantly using centrifuges and extremely fine metal mesh filters.......If I remember right these filters cost $3,500.00 each and there were four of those and six centrifuges....two filters and three centrifuges for each engine......oil was kept circulating and at optimum temp all the time whether the engines were running or not.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Keep it clean, replenish the additives and detergent, keep it circulating, oil is oil forever just needs to be clean. Carbon and fine metal become abrasive when mixed with oil so need to filter it out. Many old mills I have been around had barrels of used oil self filtering through a few lengths of sisal or hemp rope between two barrels, dirty oil a couple feet higher than the cleaner oil below.


----------



## Cantdog

Sigh.......page II alert.....warm inside cold out...Jonsereds cut wood doing exactly what it should....glad to have the cookstove going....nice in the kitchen....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yup, was cold enough outside to stop all nasal drip today! About 77 inside with the Stihl cut maple keeping the cold outside.


----------



## dancan

Furnace full of stihl cut wood with the draft open a smidgen keeping the house just right .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

Went to bed real early last night....woke up late this morning.....even with the most excellent Jonsereds cut woods I had to coax both stoves back from the dark.....they had just enough twinkles in them to be revived.....all good now.....letting the smoke out of a couple arm loads of ash....and the coffee's perking away on the cook stove......all is right in the world...woot!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had my coffee and breakfast, now out to face the 8 F cold front, have calls about froze up water lines, what they expect, water freezes easily at these temps, lines need protection....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had my coffee and breakfast, now out to face the 8 F cold front, have calls about froze up water lines, what they expect, water freezes easily at these temps, lines need protection....


Froze water lines just plain suck .


----------



## Cantdog

Nothin' froze hear.......Tacos tonight.....homemade taco seasoning.....I'm hungry!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

It`s much better all around to do something with those lines before it ever gets this cold than it is out there battling to thaw them once they is froze.


----------



## dancan

Stihl cut wood just working away keeping the cold outta the house with the draft only open a smidgen. 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## fwgsaw

My first post in what I believe is the longest thread?


----------



## Cantdog

Probably so......welcome


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Robin, thanks for the nice weather, can you fire up a little more of that Jonsereds cut wood and raise the temp a few more degrees?


----------



## tbone75

fwgsaw said:


> My first post in what I believe is the longest thread?


Its been around a good while ! LOL Not near as busy as it use to be , but stihl going .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Its been around a good while ! LOL Not near as busy as it use to be , but stihl going .



Just limping along these days. Are we going to hear of a 066 build one of these days?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just limping along these days. Are we going to hear of a 066 build one of these days?


Sometime next year . Too much going on this year , only 10 days left ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Sometime next year . Too much going on this year , only 10 days left ! LOL



..


----------



## fwgsaw

tbone75 said:


> Its been around a good while ! LOL Not near as busy as it use to be , but stihl going .


I remember when it started and read the first few post then I got busy for a couple years.


----------



## Cantdog

fwgsaw said:


> I remember when it started and read the first few post then I got busy for a couple years.


LOL!! More than a couple....more like five!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time slides by very quickly, too bad ole Cliff didn`t stick around a bit more.


----------



## fwgsaw

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! More than a couple....more like five!!!!!


I was going to say 5 years but figured nobody would believe me I was busy for that long. But we could go into detail and I could tell you what all went on in the last 5 years in approximately 6428 pages


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Time slides by very quickly, too bad ole Cliff didn`t stick around a bit more.


Wish he would have , even when he gave up on saws .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Members have come and gone, sometimes lively and other times slow but a post every now and then from the ole feller would be nice. How a bunch of us picked up on this thread still remains a mystery. One thing I can say with authority is the bunch of main members on here are a real honest to goodness great bunch of guys. The amount of knowledge locked away in their collective brains is staggering, vast pool of experience and knowledge right here.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Members have come and gone, sometimes lively and other times slow but a post every now and then from the ole feller would be nice. How a bunch of us picked up on this thread still remains a mystery. One thing I can say with authority is the bunch of main members on here are a real honest to goodness great bunch of guys. The amount of knowledge locked away in their collective brains is staggering, vast pool of experience and knowledge right here.


Sure no idea how it happen , sure happy it did !!! You guys were well on yer way when I stopped by . Just seemed the best place to hang out when I first started . All you guys sure have taught me everything I know bout chainsaws !
I had never even thought about getting on a puter to talk to people till I somehow found this site ! I stihl don't do face book or any of them places , no reason to I guess ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Facebook is loaded with crap, I check in once in a while to see who is still alive....LOL
I don`t post on there as it is already filled with know it alls....LOL


----------



## dancan

I know that Stihl makes a better product than Elux does .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I know that Stihl make a better product than Elux does .
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



That`s a given!!


----------



## dancan

All I need to know


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> I know that Stihl makes a better product than Elux does .
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


Just had to do it didn't ya ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

How did that ole saying go, Stihls rock, huskys drool, whomever owns them is a f........, nah than not it. Found on road dead.....nope not that either.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Of course he did.......once a "Flippy Cap" always a "Flippy Cap"...LOL!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hmmm, nutin but slacckers in here. Thought someone would have a project goin on. Puttin up Christmas trees, repairing/building engines or stuffs.


----------



## tbone75

Got a MS 661 dropped off last night with a broke chain adjuster . Never seen one break before ? Got it fixed with a piece of another adjuster . Went to sharpen the chain ? Its trashed !!! No idea WTF he hit with it , but its a new junk chain !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got a MS 661 dropped off last night with a broke chain adjuster . Never seen one break before ? Got it fixed with a piece of another adjuster . Went to sharpen the chain ? Its trashed !!! No idea WTF he hit with it , but its a new junk chain !


 It is very easy to ruin a new chain, been there and done that, boy does that ever suck!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hmmm, nutin but slacckers in here. Thought someone would have a project goin on. Puttin up Christmas trees, repairing/building engines or stuffs.




Yep it was so slack I had put muh Christmas Tree up twice!!! Looks like I may have to pull the heads on the 5.3 Vortek.....but gotta put that off for a while.....have to put the new motor together and installed in the "Miserable Device" first to maintain my mobility.....my projects never turn out to be simple and always take much longer than I expect.....putting the whole mess of until next year.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep it was so slack I had put muh Christmas Tree up twice!!! Looks like I may have to pull the heads on the 5.3 Vortek.....but gotta put that off for a while.....have to put the new motor together and installed in the "Miserable Device" first to maintain my mobility.....my projects never turn out to be simple and always take much longer than I expect.....putting the whole mess of until next year.....



I was chatting with a buddy that has run a slew of Jeeps and other AMC vehicles and he has also experienced cam damage in the straight six engines. Low oil pressure is more common than I thought as it was not a problem I was aware of. The number one cylinder/front of the engine takes the most beating from low oil pressure so it might just be an oil passage blockage somewhere between the pump and the delivery ports.. He also says he checked the pumps themself and they were all putting out at least 40 - 50 lbs pressure.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was chatting with a buddy that has run a slew of Jeeps and other AMC vehicles and he has also experienced cam damage in the straight six engines. Low oil pressure is more common than I thought as it was not a problem I was aware of. The number one cylinder/front of the engine takes the most beating from low oil pressure so it might just be an oil passage blockage somewhere between the pump and the delivery ports.. He also says he checked the pumps themself and they were all putting out at least 40 - 50 lbs pressure.



Yeah I traced the oil flow passages from the oil pump to the damaged lifters/lobes and found everything clean and open......number one and two EX lobes were the beat ones in this 57,000 mile engine......definitely going with a hi volume/high pressure oil pump......the old engine would carry 60 lbs at high idle cold but would drop to 10 lbs hot.....or less.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sounds like the oil was thinning out too much when hot, was there too much clearance between the pump gears and the body/cover?


----------



## Cantdog

Don't know....haven't taken the pump apart. I think the biggest problem with the old motor was beat bearings. New motor will get a new high volume pump anyway.


----------



## Cantdog

I believe it was a bad cam in the new motor. It seemed to be getting plenty of oil everywhere else and was the cleanest used motor I ever saw inside.


----------



## dancan

Merry Christmas y'all !!!!

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

Yep I'll second that Danny.....Merry Christmas y'all....and all y'all too!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very nice Christmas day hee, sun out and sitting just at the freeze thaw line now.


----------



## tbone75

Merry Christmas everyone !!!


----------



## dancan

Ayup , beauti day here , might get some flurries , the wife would be happy .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have a wonderful day ya all wherever you may be, been a great one thus far!


----------



## Cantdog

Nice here too......just about the same as Jerry described.......was a bit hair raising driving back from Milford 8 PM yesterday........temp 31-33 degrees.....roads very wet and shiny......cars whizzing into the weeds all the way home.....big night for the tow trucks.....the old Saabaroo just paddled along.....nevah slipped a tire.....old eyes had a hard time seeing at times....white lines obscured by ice.....edges of the tar hard to see.....was real tired by the time we got home....1 hour drive was more like 1 hr 45 min.......a lot of "Nervous Nellies" out and about with long lines of cars behind them........we were 15th in a 20 car parade coming into Blue Hill....25 mph.......for 14 miles.....


----------



## SawTroll

Merry Christmas everyone! 

We got some inches of nice white snow, just on time for Christmas.


----------



## pioneerguy600

SawTroll said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!



Merry Christmas Nikko. Your day be happy and bright!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nice here too......just about the same as Jerry described.......was a bit hair raising driving back from Milford 8 PM yesterday........temp 31-33 degrees.....roads very wet and shiny......cars whizzing into the weeds all the way home.....big night for the tow trucks.....the old Saabaroo just paddled along.....nevah slipped a tire.....old eyes had a hard time seeing at times....white lines obscured by ice.....edges of the tar hard to see.....was real tired by the time we got home....1 hour drive was more like 1 hr 45 min.......a lot of "Nervous Nellies" out and about with long lines of cars behind them........we were 15th in a 20 car parade coming into Blue Hill....25 mph.......for 14 miles.....



Sure happy had my road trips over and could just sit at home and have visitors drop by. Don`t look forward to those icy road trips any more, getting old and the instincts/reactions have slowed to what they once was, eyes also suffer from those bright whites they are running out there now, specially bright on snow and ice covered roads.


----------



## dancan

Mighty Mouse noodlin nautgty wood .
Here's a Mighty Mouse decorated Christmas tree .


----------



## pioneerguy600

That wood rack sure filled up fast, a good 1.5 cord split and stacked there today, very little of it was the easy splitting kind.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Mighty Mouse noodlin nautgty wood .
> Here's a Mighty Mouse decorated Christmas tree .


Gawd Danny.......that looks like real firewood.....I'm impressed....I didn't see a single stick of Pfffiropplespruce in the pile...Who'd you buy that stuff from?? A Traveling firewood pirate??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Gawd Danny.......that looks like real firewood.....I'm impressed....I didn't see a single stick of Pfffiropplespruce in the pile...Who'd you buy that stuff from?? A Traveling firewood pirate??


 That not Danny wood!!...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hope the roads are in better shape than here for Robin`s trip today. Maybe that 40 degrees Ron spoke of will keep the roads bare.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That not Danny wood!!...LOL


Oh....no wonder.....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope the roads are in better shape than here for Robin`s trip today. Maybe that 40 degrees Ron spoke of will keep the roads bare.




Can't see out yet but all we got was rain.....no ice or snow so I expect the roads will be fine......perhaps the rain washed away most of the salt and what feeble amount of dirt they put down last storm....I.m reading 46 here right now and windy.....makes to ice/snow run for it!!!!


----------



## tbone75

65 when I went to bed , now its 33 ! Dang weather just plain sucks ! I could have took several more days of 65 . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am happy with a couple degrees above freezing when it comes to the road surface, ours should clear up by mid day and be bare pavement by nightfall but then be a chance of a little ice overnight when temps fall again. A little road sdalt will take care of that though.


----------



## Cantdog

Page II alert!!! Roads were real wet yesterday nearly all the way to NH.....went through nearly a gallon of windshield washer fluid!!! Other than that great day for a road trip......now I gotts a trunkful of NOS NLA Jonsereds parts to sort through......some other stuffs in there too.....mostly no idea what the items are for that aren't Jomsereds/Jonsered or Husky parts.....some Stihl...perhaps some Homelite and or Mac stuffs....lots and lots of parts.....and five more nifty old Jonsereds parts boxes!!! Woot Woot!! Now I have seven in all so far, like this one..... Thanks Again Ron for taking the drive and grabbing these for me!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Page II alert!!! Roads were real wet yesterday nearly all the way to NH.....went through nearly a gallon of windshield washer fluid!!! Other than that great day for a road trip......now I gotts a trunkful of NOS NLA Jonsereds parts to sort through......some other stuffs in there too.....mostly no idea what the items are for that aren't Jomsereds/Jonsered or Husky parts.....some Stihl...perhaps some Homelite and or Mac stuffs....lots and lots of parts.....and five more nifty old Jonsereds parts boxes!!! Woot Woot!! Now I have seven in all so far, like this one..... Thanks Again Ron for taking the drive and grabbing these for me!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 546540
> View attachment 546541
> View attachment 546542



Thats` a hellava haul Robin, sure glad they went to a Jonsereds kind of guy. Real handy to have and of course helps satisfy a hoarder`s appetite....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thats` a hellava haul Robin, sure glad they went to a Jonsereds kind of guy. Real handy to have and of course helps satisfy a hoarder`s appetite....LOL



LOL...that one was one of the two I already had........here are the five new-to-me parts boxes with parts installed within...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL...that one was one of the two I already had........here are the five new-to-me parts boxes with parts installed within...
> 
> View attachment 546568
> View attachment 546569
> View attachment 546570



That`s sweet, great haul of parts there.


----------



## Cantdog

Butt WAIT you see!!!!........There's more for the same low, low price!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Robin you did real well on that haul !


----------



## Cantdog

Whoa....blurry!!! Sorry.......do I sound 'Nadian? How 'bout... Sorry eh?.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

I knew there was more than what was in those cases...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Robin you did real well on that haul !



There's a lot of stuff that I don't know what it is......whackah stuffs.....angled gear drives etc. Stihl and Jonsereds. Gonna take me quite a while to go through it all and isolate the Jonsereds/Jonsered parts and weed out the rest....quite a bit of both... Damn good deal even at that though.......NOS ign systems, point sets, bearings switches, carb kits, many specific bolts, washers, O-rings...you name it!! Boxes have two levels full of small parts......just boxes themselves are worth what I paid for the whole mess.....Woot!!!


----------



## grizz55chev

Cantdog said:


> There's a lot of stuff that I don't know what it is......whackah stuffs.....angled gear drives etc. Stihl and Jonsereds. Gonna take me quite a while to go through it all and isolate the Jonsereds/Jonsered parts and weed out the rest....quite a bit of both... Damn good deal even at that though.......NOS ign systems, point sets, bearings switches, carb kits, many specific bolts, washers, O-rings...you name it!! Boxes have two levels full of small parts......just boxes themselves are worth what I paid for the whole mess.....Woot!!!


Does this qualify as a you suck?


----------



## tbone75

grizz55chev said:


> Does this qualify as a you suck?


Yes it does ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

grizz55chev said:


> Does this qualify as a you suck?


Maaaaaaybe?....LOL!!


----------



## dancan

Betcha he's stihl has an ear to ear grin and is giggling like a little girl at random times all by himself. 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well yeah!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

My 026 did real good today til I ran out of bar oil, had a full 2.5 gallon can of mix but forgot the bar oil, had to use expensive OMC outboard gear oil for bar lube....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> My 026 did real good today til I ran out of bar oil, had a full 2.5 gallon can of mix but forgot the bar oil, had to use expensive OMC outboard gear oil for bar lube....



OOooooo...not good.....but better than none....

I may try to get down in the woods today before the rain/snow hits. Yesterday afternoon the bride and I stacked and covered two plus cord of stove ready I had brought up and dumped in a heap with the bucket. Glad to get that done before this next storm......still have 3-4 cord on the ground and wilted ready for processing.....hope to get that done before the first of the year...depends on the weather...we'll see....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Betcha he's stihl has an ear to ear grin and is giggling like a little girl at random times all by himself.
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC




...........hehehehehehehe...................................hehehe................hahahahahahah..................ha....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> OOooooo...not good.....but better than none....
> 
> I may try to get down in the woods today before the rain/snow hits. Yesterday afternoon the bride and I stacked and covered two plus cord of stove ready I had brought up and dumped in a heap with the bucket. Glad to get that done before this next storm......still have 3-4 cord on the ground and wilted ready for processing.....hope to get that done before the first of the year...depends on the weather...we'll see....



Got all the remaining hardwood, that was just in a heap on the ground, split and piled neatly on a string of pallets. This is next years wood or wood for 2 years from now, just depends on how much I burn this winter. So far I have more wood at home now than when I started burning this fall, the woodhouse is still full to the brim...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got all the remaining hardwood, that was just in a heap on the ground, split and piled neatly on a string of pallets. This is next years wood or wood for 2 years from now, just depends on how much I burn this winter. So far I have more wood at home now than when I started burning this fall, the woodhouse is still full to the brim...LOL



Yeah this wood could be burned this winter and some will at the shop.....and I have a couple nice dry ash trees down back that will go to the cookstove this winter but I'm probably set for the main stove.....gotta burn that wood that's home anyway....this be the third winter on that stuff....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Knocked down a bit of small stuff, brush and twigs,thicket, the FS550 was made for this stuff. Hardest job is keeping the stuff cleared away,falls like reed grass.


----------



## pioneerguy600

High wind and rain out there this morning, power still on here and the rain should be stopping soon according to the weather guessers, the wind will take a little more time to die out but conditions are improving hourly, storm is passing.


----------



## Cantdog

Power is good here but just heard on the radio that Central Maine Power has over 99,000 without Emira, (Nova Scotia Power) has 8.000 or so without.....


----------



## tbone75

Got colder as the night went on , rain then snow . Looks like we may have an inch . Thats more than what I even wanna see ! LOL Come on summer !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

No snow here and 5 - 7 above freezing, sun out and clouds have mostly left for areas East of here.


----------



## Cantdog

Guess I was wrong...Emira had over 28,000 customers without 'lectricty.....heck...Hoss didn't have power either.......speaking of Hoss.....got up there this morning anf there he is standing at the gate......OK......'cept I put him in yesterday afternoon???? Seems the wind blew hard enough to rattle his door back and forth until the button came undone and out he went......guess I'll have take the screw gun up tonight and create some countermeasures. I don't like Hoss getting wet this time of year....of course he loves it.........right until he doesn't....then he thinks it my fault....


----------



## Cantdog

Now this is what I need for a plow truck


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Now this is what I need for a plow truck


Looks like a old airplane motor in it ? 757 CI is a lot of inches


----------



## dancan

Lotso gas too .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s a sweet Rat Rod, wonder how long Ron and it would get along....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Guess I was wrong...Emira had over 28,000 customers without 'lectricty.....heck...Hoss didn't have power either.......speaking of Hoss.....got up there this morning anf there he is standing at the gate......OK......'cept I put him in yesterday afternoon???? Seems the wind blew hard enough to rattle his door back and forth until the button came undone and out he went......guess I'll have take the screw gun up tonight and create some countermeasures. I don't like Hoss getting wet this time of year....of course he loves it.........right until he doesn't....then he thinks it my fault....



Hosses are smart, til they aint....LOL


----------



## grizz55chev

Cantdog said:


> Now this is what I need for a plow truck


Saw this run on some reality show, can't remember which one, Vegas RatRods maybe. Took a while to get it running, REALLY LOUD, lotta smoke, cool but not practical.


----------



## Cantdog

So.......yer saying it runs, looks and acts like a Stihl eh? Having that info I'll keep looking for a plow truck....maybe a red one.......


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning people's


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Kevin....


----------



## grizz55chev

Cantdog said:


> So.......yer saying it runs, looks and acts like a Stihl eh? Having that info I'll keep looking for a plow truck....maybe a red one.......


Lol, more like a Wright blade saw!


----------



## stihl023/5

Cantdog said:


> Morning Kevin....


Good morning happy New year's eve guys.


----------



## tbone75

stihl023/5 said:


> Good morning happy New year's eve guys.


I fergot its new years eve . LOL Now I got another year to member !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Now this is what I need for a plow truck


Check out Jay Leno's garage .... full thing about it. Runs through a marine V drive.


----------



## Cantdog

Page II alert!! Just because this is a new year doesn't mean you all get to be slack you know.........ZZZzzlackerzz.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sorry.


----------



## sefh3

Happy New Year everyone!!!!


----------



## tbone75

sefh3 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!!!


Same to you ................. SLACKER !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been having internet connection problem, ever since the last big blow last weekend been very difficult to attain a connection. Had the experts here last night and after some head scratcin they found there was two diff connections fighting each other, weird chit to me but they finally figgered it out, works good ever since.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nothing but ,slackness in here today. Hope Robin had a good safe trip out to the island and back.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nothing but ,slackness in here today. Hope Robin had a good safe trip out to the island and back.


Oh yeah out and back.....boat back in the shop and Hoss taken care of all before dark.......could not have had a better day on the water if I'd designed it myself!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Blocked up some wood this afternoon, Dan was my chucker, cleaning up an area to pile more wood on. The 026 ran very well but the chain dulled a little faster than usual, a lot of sand from the septic sand pile got blown all over the log pile..


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Blocked up some wood this afternoon, Dan was my chucker, cleaning up an area to pile more wood on. The 026 ran very well but the chain dulled a little faster than usual, a lot of sand from the septic sand pile got blown all over the log pile..



That is part of the reason I process my firewood down in the woods........you may remember my shop is right next door to a dirt moving company........a lot of grit flies through the air and lands on everything that's outdoors at my shop......I don't keep stacks of stickered lumber from my mill there for that reason......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, grit and blades/cutters etc don`t get along well. Sand got dumped there after we placed the wood there. Different wind patterns blew the sand over to our wood pileup, got to cut it up so a few extra sharpenings and we live to work again another day.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been having internet connection problem, ever since the last big blow last weekend been very difficult to attain a connection. Had the experts here last night and after some head scratcin they found there was two diff connections fighting each other, weird chit to me but they finally figgered it out, works good ever since.


Internet problems happen a lot here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Internet problems happen a lot here.



Been a good while since we had ,server problems. Got connected up to fiber op over a year ago, been top notch til last week. The geeks found two numbers almost exactly the same last night, one had just a -5 at the end, same first 4 digits so the computer got disoriented some how, they got it sorted out. They live for computer mysteries...LOL


----------



## roncoinc

Watchin yous guys !


----------



## pioneerguy600

The cold weather must be causing slackness to extend far South n West.


----------



## dancan

Page 2 back to the top testing the Pam coating on the painted bar for a 1.47% gain in sandy 16" pffftfir with the Mighty Mouse ported 0h26 !!!!!


----------



## dancan

And ayup , I was the chuckah and the splittah .


----------



## Cantdog

Was you the pile it too?? I heard there was a big demand for 'Nadian Pilits these days......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Was you the pile it too?? I heard there was a big demand for 'Nadian Pilits these days......



Co Pilit, got more sawed up than split, less piled than the two others....LOL
Got to do a full sharpening on that chain now, depth gauges a tad high after 3 filings.
Notice the boot tread marks in the red river sand, dang stuff covering everything round there.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Co Pilit, got more sawed up than split, less piled than the two others....LOL
> Got to do a full sharpening on that chain now, depth gauges a tad high after 3 filings.
> Notice the boot tread marks in the red river sand, dang stuff covering everything round there.



Every good Pilit requires a dependable Co Pilit.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s a big 10-4 ....


----------



## dancan

Page 2 Alert !!!
I don't mind being the co-pilit or running the splittah , next run out I'm gonna test Slick 50 on the bar and in the lube tank , might even try on the splittah to see what gains can be made there .

Mighty Mouse for the Win !!!


----------



## dancan

Might even have a small Makers and water to see what gains can be made there


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Might even have a small Makers and water to see what gains can be made there



Damn good gains there with a small water contribution......WooT!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Very bottom of Page II alert!!! Not much shakin' here.......coming along nicely on the tractor shed.....gotta see if I can round up Willey and 'Nadian Peeet for sometime next week to help putting on the stihl roof.....the old guy is not comfortable off the ground.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Those Stihl roofs are a tad slippery if any moisture is present, specially slick if frozen. Fall arrest mandatory up here.


----------



## Cantdog

Very bottom of Page II again.....pretty slack in here....pretty slack out here too....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those Stihl roofs are a tad slippery if any moisture is present, specially slick if frozen. Fall arrest mandatory up here.


Its all the beeringering that makes a Stihl roof slippery.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Its all the beeringering that makes a Stihl roof slippery.


 But just like a Stihl, the roof lasts n lasts.


----------



## dancan

Stihl for the win !!!

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

Can`t wait for the snow to fall off the trees!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can`t wait for the snow to fall off the trees!



It was coming off the trees pretty good this afternoon. But I'm pretty lucky....very few evergreen on my woodlot and the hardwoods don't hold nearly as much snow. Quite windy, about 10 degrees and sunny. I got out three rounded buckets of standing dead ash this afternoon but then rocked my saw and said to heck with it.....'bout 3 pm then and the sun getting low.... temp dropping. Carry just about a foot of wood per bucket load, so not to bad felling, splitting, loading, forwarding out to the shop and stacking. Working alone no rush.....nice in the woods as long as you kept moving......coldest was the tractor ride out....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> It was coming off the trees pretty good this afternoon. But I'm pretty lucky....very few evergreen on my woodlot and the hardwoods don't hold nearly as much snow. Quite windy, about 10 degrees and sunny. I got out three rounded buckets of standing dead ash this afternoon but then rocked my saw and said to heck with it.....'bout 3 pm then and the sun getting low.... temp dropping. Carry just about a foot of wood per bucket load, so not to bad felling, splitting, loading, forwarding out to the shop and stacking. Working alone no rush.....nice in the woods as long as you kept moving......coldest was the tractor ride out....



Better days coming, too cold and much snow still clinging to the trees here, dang snow falling off on ya when cutting is no fun at all. Get some wind soon and the snow will be on the ground, less on me..


----------



## Cantdog

The rollercoaster continues.......cold this morning but steadily rising all day....then rain/wind tonight/Wed......then rain Thurs.....Fri 'spose to be 46 degrees and sunny...Woot!! Way better than 0.....but the old up and is killer......rough going in the woods...no snow to fill in the low spots....bottom of low spots still not frozen.......came real close to getting stuck last Sun in a low spot.......broke through the ice/snow...instant mud.....didn't struggle....but slowly backed out of it......if I'd struggled I'd still be there...messy.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> The rollercoaster continues.......cold this morning but steadily rising all day....then rain/wind tonight/Wed......then rain Thurs.....Fri 'spose to be 46 degrees and sunny...Woot!! Way better than 0.....but the old up and is killer......rough going in the woods...no snow to fill in the low spots....bottom of low spots still not frozen.......came real close to getting stuck last Sun in a low spot.......broke through the ice/snow...instant mud.....didn't struggle....but slowly backed out of it......if I'd struggled I'd still be there...messy.


Yah....gotta know when to gun it and when to take your time!
Hello Brothers'! Plenty of snow here! Rain on the way! Should be interesting!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Yah....gotta know when to gun it and when to take your time!
> Hello Brothers'! Plenty of snow here! Rain on the way! Should be interesting!


Hey Bobby good to see ya !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Yah....gotta know when to gun it and when to take your time!
> Hello Brothers'! Plenty of snow here! Rain on the way! Should be interesting!



Good to hear from you Bobby, hope all is well with you and RA.
Still running the 026MM.?


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Bobby!!!!!! Good to see you on here!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Got the whole day in today on the tractor shed....started out at 8 above and ended at 33 above.....was welcome change to work without gloves for a while. Worked until darkness drove us.......went up to feed, water and put Hoss in for the night......back to the shop, shoveled out the ashes from Free Flow.....then it started to rain/snow...pretty hard....gonna rain/snow and blow hard tonight they say......gusts to 55 mph they're guessing.....shop day tomorrow!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Got the whole day in today on the tractor shed....started out at 8 above and ended at 33 above.....was welcome change to work without gloves for a while. Worked until darkness drove us.......went up to feed, water and put Hoss in for the night......back to the shop, shoveled out the ashes from Free Flow.....then it started to rain/snow...pretty hard....gonna rain/snow and blow hard tonight they say......gusts to 55 mph they're guessing.....shop day tomorrow!!!


Some serious wind ! Blowing hard here now , but not that hard !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Fairly calm here right now but getting snow turning to rain tomorrow, wind most likely as well.


----------



## Cantdog

I'll be sending it right along as soon as the ice rink is ready for more cold........


----------



## Cantdog

Ice rink just about done, so you can expect your shipment of wind and rain to arrive shortly......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks Robin! I was very surprised how quickly the ice covered roads went from hard slick ice to mush in about two hours, by noon time the gravel was poking up through it everywhere and what ice was left was mostly mushy, good traction actually.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Robin! I was very surprised how quickly the ice covered roads went from hard slick ice to mush in about two hours, by noon time the gravel was poking up through it everywhere and what ice was left was mostly mushy, good traction actually.




Like Danny says......"See I'm nice"".......LOL!! Enjoy.......we got two more daze of it here......we'll be sending the rest along.....nearly all grass here...hope it doesn't go mud....!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another night and day of thawing here and we will see lots of mud. Snow will be all gone again and we can get the chainsaws out to play with.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mild and dark, all ice on roads about gone so no slippin and sliding on the side roads or gravel driveways.


----------



## Cantdog

Still some ice here in the shady spots, but faghy, 45 degrees and raining....so what's left will be gone soon!! Gonna harden back up Fri night......Sat&Sun be great daze in the woods........rough ride but the wood that's down will be dry to handle!!


----------



## Cantdog

So.......ordered some parts for a client's saw today.....fuel tank, trigger etc. Then, looking for something to accomplish, I settled on Lincoln's 490 I built last fall but have not liked the way it ran. Pulled it apart and pressure/vac tested it.......passed with flying colors......no leaks anywhere......I had rebuilt the carb and it sat in the UC for quite a spell.......strange little carbs......the kit I had for it didn't seem to have all the parts in it......I think this is the problem.....so I put another carb on it and a new plug but it was raining to hard to test this afternoon......we'll see.....my other 490 as a benchmark this one has to at least run, idle and perform as well......and actually with new ring, muffler opened up and squish set it should perform better not worse...


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a bunch of the similar saws, Partner 500 and 5000 saws, they all seemed to work really well but of course I had to try and take them further with port work. I fitted one up with a Stihl 028 piston that increased the compression to 250 psi, that saw is a real nice runner now.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I was sorely tempted to grind on this one when I had it all apart for new seals and new top end.....but then decided, considering where it's going and who will be using it and the work it will be doing to leave it pretty stock......just over bored the holes in the baffle and deleted the cyl base gasket with a new Caber ring. It ran strong enough just idled oddly and not stable. The last time I took it to the woods even the bride said "What wrong with your saw??.... it sounds funny"......that's when I shut it off......it seemed to be leaning out......but when I pulled the muffler to do the pressure/vac tests there was much, much more soot in the screen, muffler and ex port than I would ever expect with maybe two running hours on this saw using Ultra @ 50:1.....plug was pretty dark to.......but it had a weird looking Autolite plug...skinny, tiny little electrode.....new...but not normal looking like a regular CJ7/8Y or WS7/8F.....bought a new plug yesterday. Later today or perhaps tomorrow I'll get it going again with the new plug and carb.... see what happens.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I would also be very suspicious of the carb also, sometimes no amount of cleaning will restore them. There are passages in them that stuff gets in and it won`t come out without pressing out bits or pulling the welch plugs.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would also be very suspicious of the carb also, sometimes no amount of cleaning will restore them. There are passages in them that stuff gets in and it won`t come out without pressing out bits or pulling the welch plugs.



True......that was my thought too.....it was a pretty low hour ebay saw with a roached P&C so it had had had issues earlier.....may have still had them. Was happy to find it held pressure and vac nicely.......so it's not the new seals, cyl base gasket delete or the usual intake rubber band an/or impulse grommet leaking......all that stuff's new too.....doesn't leave much but the carb and way out of heat range plug........


----------



## Cantdog

Will try that saw later this morning......was gonna fire it last night but by the time I got done work, fed and put Hoss away and made it back to the shop quite a safety meeting was already in progress.......no sawing to be done then...plain to see...LOL!!
Gotta run and get a load of hay and grain for Hoss first thing.....hopefully it will have warmed up a tad....6 degrees 'Merican right now....be nice in the woods around 15.....clear and sunny!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good day in the woods today, hope you get there and run that saw, should behave much better now.

Did you ever figure out what was going on with that one I gave you? I just remembered thinking back to when I first got that saw to repair a busted recoil housing. The saw was hydrolocked, I am thinking the case gasket between the crankcase and oil tank might be a leaker.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good day in the woods today, hope you get there and run that saw, should behave much better now.
> 
> Did you ever figure out what was going on with that one I gave you? I just remembered thinking back to when I first got that saw to repair a busted recoil housing. The saw was hydrolocked, I am thinking the case gasket between the crankcase and oil tank might be a leaker.



Actually I use it once in a while but so far have had it give me any trouble that way......starts right up....and runs good....the only problem I've had is it doesn't want to idle for long periods....it'll idle along fine then just stop......I think I'm a bit rich on the low side.....I've found the carbs on these saws a bit more sensitive than most......but I haven't experienced the hydro lok thing so far.....and it may sit a couple months between usage...

Both that 590 and the 490 I'm working on for Lincoln leak bar oil rather badly when sitting.....my other 490 is dry as a bone when sitting???? Gotta try and figger out why...


----------



## pioneerguy600

The guy that owned it broke two recoils, said it pulled over way too hard, I replaced both at different times and the saw always sat for extended periods of time as he hardly ever used a saw. He finally gave me the saw when he moved from the country into the city where he would never use a saw again. I might have put a tank of fuel through it once and at that time it worked very well but it got pushed far back behind all of the other saws here and never got started again, just taking up space. Even though more than 20 saws have left here in the last year or so there are still far too many taking up space....LOL

No idea on the bar oil leaks but should be easily trackable, only so many sources.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The guy that owned it broke two recoils, said it pulled over way too hard, I replaced both at different times and the saw always sat for extended periods of time as he hardly ever used a saw. He finally gave me the saw when he moved from the country into the city where he would never use a saw again. I might have put a tank of fuel through it once and at that time it worked very well but it got pushed far back behind all of the other saws here and never got started again, just taking up space. Even though more than 20 saws have left here in the last year or so there are still far too many taking up space....LOL
> 
> No idea on the bar oil leaks but should be easily trackable, only so many sources.



I'm sure eventually I'll have to deal with what evah the problem is......but for now, running it every month or two it's fine.

Lincoln's 490 performed perfectly today!!! Woot Woot!!! Got it ready......pulled three times off a dry carb and fuel line and it was running......!!! Tweaked the low side a tad and set the idle.........ran it through a half cord of 6-10 dry ash....running a 16" Winsor...0.058 X 3/8" chipper chan....set it on the ground and it idled perfectly.....indefinitely.....way better than before. The carb I put on, I didn't even kit it....just checked the fuel pump flappers were flat and bolted it up. Changed the plug too......had a really weird Autolite plug.....couldn't lay hands on a Bosch WS7F as called for so used a new Champion CJ7Y like all Jonsereds call for........ran like a freekin top!!! Not positive which made the difference now......I hate to, but now I gotta trade it for years and years worth of free bugs, fresh Halibut and ocean scallops...as the season dictates.......Linc is a good boy......he'll treat me good on this one......it pulls better than my stock one that I really like.....back to the drawing board on that...LOL!! When set up right these are very good runners...both my 490s came with near new 3/8" chipper chains......not my favorite......I believe they would do way better still with .325 chisel.....................stihl chain.......HSSSSSSSssssssss........but true......quick saws needs quick chain.....success through patience.......!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The running great at WOT and having good power but won`t idle long or steady are often symptoms of stiff or bent fuel diaphragm flaps, the tan colored one in the new kits seem to work better than the black rubberized one or the blue plastic film type ones do. I have fixed carbs that were doing as you said, run good at speed but stop at idle by using the Tan colored pump piece, the blue one wouldn`t hardly run the saw at idle.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The running great at WOT and having good power but won`t idle long or steady are often symptoms of stiff or bent fuel diaphragm flaps, the tan colored one in the new kits seem to work better than the black rubberized one or the blue plastic film type ones do. I have fixed carbs that were doing as you said, run good at speed but stop at idle by using the Tan colored pump piece, the blue one wouldn`t hardly run the saw at idle.



Hmmm......good to know.....used the black rubberized one I think......always seems more "Normal" to me.......will look into that.......


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks John.........that's your P&C there!!! New Caber and a good polishing.....ran nice today....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thanks John.........that's your P&C there!!! New Caber and a good polishing.....ran nice today....


Happy to hear its doing good !


----------



## Cantdog

Second afternoons work with Lincoln's 490......getting better.....got out 4 rounded loads which is a half cord......fit, split and ready for the stove......some of the uglier pieces being consumed as I type.......pretty wood goes in the pretty stove at home......ugly wood goes in the Free Flow.

Saw ran perfect....had to tweak the carb just a tad today.......just the usual as the new ring gains a seat.....minor mods seem to be of benefit......fast and strong lil' saw.....good grunt.......'specially considering a 49cc saw running a 3/8" chippah chain......probably change it over to .325 full chisel for a little bit, just to see what that's like....very nice saw now that it's running good.......Linc will get the 2/8" bar and neare new chippah chain........he don't care.....this saw going to ride in his FWD to clear blowdowns going 'round the island.....Linc knows just how many bud lites it takes to go 'round the island.....said he was getting tired of clearing the road with his 2071...'specially near the end of the ride.......no cops on the island.....max speed is 40 mph on the paved town roads...which are about 1/3 of the total roads......the rest more like 6 mph...and this is where the blowdowns are......Linc in a good boy.....real nice guy.....stepson to my old friend John who just married my cousin.....'membah the Llama in the lobsta boat boat pics?

Nice..... Linc is a Jonsereds guy......of course John is Stihl guy.......got an OH 75!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Partner 500 and 5000`s I have in multiples all run .325 Stihl chisel chain, bout all I run since I used up all of the other makes of chain I had in .325. I have a bucket half full of ,063 ga that I now have no bars fore, sold some saws and let all the .063 bars go on them, had a full 5 gal bucket of those sharpened one time chains I got from the rental saw place, right some good deal on them, yesssiree ole Biscuit would like them deals!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Partner 500 and 5000`s I have in multiples all run .325 Stihl chisel chain, bout all I run since I used up all of the other makes of chain I had in .325. I have a bucket half full of ,063 ga that I now have no bars fore, sold some saws and let all the .063 bars go on them, had a full 5 gal bucket of those sharpened one time chains I got from the rental saw place, right some good deal on them, yesssiree ole Biscuit would like them deals!




I'm gritting my teeth right now.......


----------



## dancan

FlippyCap rescue from the bottom page 2 !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> FlippyCap rescue from the bottom page 2 !



You meet or talk with that feller about the powerline right of way? Got a few days I could be cutting there.


----------



## Cantdog

Good Save Danny!!! A little bit of yesterday afternoon....nice day in the woods.....Lincoln's 490 did a good job....wilted ash and maple.....got out a half cord to the shop all stove ready......enjoyable afternoon...no rush....work just hard enough to stay warm....had some ugly wood in that batch.....to crooked to stack good...it went straight to the Free Flow.......no stacking.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Free Flow will straighten out the crooked wood!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> You meet or talk with that feller about the powerline right of way? Got a few days I could be cutting there.


No I haven't, check if Paul has his number, I'm not even sure of his name lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> No I haven't, check if Paul has his number, I'm not even sure of his name lol
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



Yea, ok I will have a talk with them both, see Paul most days and have to see if the landowner is around these days.


----------



## dancan

That FreeFlow with all them fancy curves sure can straighten out that crooked cut JohnnieReds firewood, musta been designed by the Stihl engineers. 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> That FreeFlow with all them fancy curves sure can straighten out that crooked cut JohnnieReds firewood, musta been designed by the Stihl engineers.
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC




That's Doubtful....Free Flow has nowhere near enough moving parhts to be Stihl designed....plus it fits normal stove pipe......not an off sized, available at the dealer only sized pipe...Nor is there a single T-27 on it anywhere....however it will straighten out those crotches and knotty pieces that the splitter just mangles into smaller pieces quite well......Free Flow has a nice big round mouth too, so most any odd sized chunk you can lift will fit in!!


----------



## Cantdog

Woot!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cabbage !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Cabbage !!


No cabbage near the Free Flow!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gass!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> No cabbage near the Free Flow!!!


I am kinda free flow too ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I am kinda free flow too ! LOL



Yeah butt....you ain't vented outdoors......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Steamy!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yeah butt....you ain't vented outdoors......


Good point ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good thing Ron isn`t building 044 Artics, think he would set a new distance record....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just need crank seals to complete this one, put a $100.+ order in at the dealer today. Now sorting out NOS parts to build another 10mm crank 044, may as well use them they not getting any younger....LOL
Loaned my brother my other 10mm saw, that aint coming back....LOL


----------



## dancan

Stihl cut wood for the win !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Do we need another driveshaft for the Massey 4 X 4?


----------



## dancan

No it's here , just got to put it back on the machine on the next outing .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ok, I think I found a job for it, was on a walkaround this evening for about an hour.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> No it's here , just got to put it back on the machine on the next outing .


Youse guyz be brakin chit aint'cha......daum heavy handed 'Nadianz.........lighthn up on the throttle.....let 'er work.......git 'er done........


----------



## dancan

Well , that redline is where the tach is spoused to be isn't it ??? 
Sweetspot I was told ...


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok, I think I found a job for it, was on a walkaround this evening for about an hour.



We can get the Yammy there as well if need be


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lil Massey be best, go right in between the trees, only git what needs to be gotten, do little damage possible.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lil Massey be best, go right in between the trees, only git what needs to be gotten, do little damage possible.



Yep...that is the beauty of a small tractor......I will use a particular path/road all winter and by the time the leaves are out it has completely disappeared......very rare I cut anything to make a road...perhaps a 1" sapling now and then only because I don't want to get whacked by it.....


----------



## Cantdog

Put that little 450 Hoosky together yesterday......went pretty good.....had to re-rig a couple times.....everything has to go back exactly where it came from......of course I took it apart two, three weeks ago and never done a X-Torque before...had to re-route hoses a couple times before I got it right.....ran good.....I like that the gas tank has a sight glass built in....handy item on a cheep saw....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Put that little 450 Hoosky together yesterday......went pretty good.....had to re-rig a couple times.....everything has to go back exactly where it came from......of course I took it apart two, three weeks ago and never done a X-Torque before...had to re-route hoses a couple times before I got it right.....ran good.....I like that the gas tank has a sight glass built in....handy item on a cheep saw....



On the way home I stopped to close the gate on the access road. A couple I know well drove up, they walk their dogs just in back of the gate cause there is no traffic back there. We got to chatting and they know I cut a lot of trees and wood, own and work on saws etc. He pipes up and says his saw is not acting right,actually won`t even run now. I ask what kind and he says a small Husqvarna....LOL


----------



## dancan

This is Not a Hooskiee .


----------



## Cantdog

Definitely not...you're right...


----------



## dancan

I know I'm right.
That is a good saw [emoji4]

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## dancan

Anybody got so water they can lend me to throw on the Stihl cut wood in the furnace? 
75 with the draft closed is a bit much for sleeping lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

Horray 044, havn`t heard that one for a long time.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Horray 044, havn`t heard that one for a long time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Interwebz must be run by Hooskie power, sure is quiet in here.


----------



## dancan

Must be Elux day or sumthin , down right slack .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Must be Elux day or sumthin , down right slack .


Kinna like a Slug ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just have to make another post, thread falling due to inactivity. Got a go ahead for wood cutting and removal for tomorrow/Saturday. Got even more firewood to collect up besides that, going to have a huge pile soon. Saws waiting for more workouts, maybe run one of the new built Arctics just for the fun of it.
Dan can take picts...LOL


----------



## dancan

I'll be there lol
It'll be stihl life photos. 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

Danny!! You otta have this to go on your tractor.....hood ornament maybe......
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Massey-Ferg...095836?hash=item25cdc601dc:g:r5wAAOSw4DJYgqsn


----------



## dancan

Well .... 
I think I'll leave that one for a collector , since it's "rare" the starting price is a little rich for my blood lol


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Well ....
> I think I'll leave that one for a collector , since it's "rare" the starting price is a little rich for my blood lol


Yeah....mine too......be fun to have just the same.....if you had a MF tractor......


----------



## dancan

Overcast today and 36* , a good day to go do a selective cut 
Looks like we have a "Weather Event" on the way for Tuesday .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Massey Ferguson, Dayton, Roper made?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Overcast today and 36* , a good day to go do a selective cut
> Looks like we have a "Weather Event" on the way for Tuesday .




Yep.... same here today..... our "Event" starts Monday night with snow, sleet and freezing rain the changes to all rain Tues.....quite a bit too...an inch or better. May get into the woods today but first have bring my boat over from the shop, start it up and flush the drive and cooling system, drain and put it away in the boat shed. Pulled almost all my staging plank off the tractor shed yesterday and put that in the shed first.....24 16' 2 X 12s and 24 12' 3 X 12s....they was heavy after sitting outside for a couple months with all the rain this winter!!! They had to go in before the boat so I've been waiting to put the boat away......be good to have the shop back!!!


----------



## dancan

Woot ! 
Stihl cut wood [emoji16]

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## dancan

Happiness Highway


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good going in the woods today, made very good headway, four trailers loaded transported and unloaded plus cut and loaded a pretty nice pathway in and out. Will hardly be a sign we were there by next fall.
The new built 440 Arctic performed well and had nice warm handles..


----------



## dancan

Yup , that 440 cut nice but the Mighty Mouse 026 sure was louder lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup , that 440 cut nice but the Mighty Mouse 026 sure was louder lol


 Sure are, wish they could still make power and speed plus be quieter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Road trip, off to look at a big yellow thing that digs dirt.


----------



## Cantdog

Good luck Jerry!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Busy day yesterday......took advantage of the warmish weather. Shut the big stove down and took out the fireback and cleaned the interior passages before breakfast then went up to see Hoss, then down to the shop and hooked up the boat and hauled it out..... decided that while the doors were open and warm out I might as well replace the 16 foot wide door sill......had been broken since before I bought the place by dragging a Brownell trailer out over it without lifting the suspension.....when I ordered the material for the tractor shed, in the lift of 16' 2 X 6s was a perfectly clear 16' spruce 2 X 6......that went home with me.....Dave and I milled the profile on it one crappy day a while back and I threw it outside so it wouldn't twist all out of shape sitting in the very dry, heated shop. So I took the old sill apart and installed the new top on the old PT base.....done. Then hauled the boat home...plumbed that up and fired her up letting her come fully to temp and flushed the drive and cooling system, drained the raw water pump and heat exchanger and put it away for the winter in the boat shed.....took a shave and shower and we drover down to Stonington for dinner with Steve and Rosie, Colm and Olive then we went to the annual mid winter fireworks show........it was quite short this year but stunning none the less.....it's put on for and by the locals at a time of the year when the tourists and folks from away are away, also being flush with huge sums of bug money they really do it up.......not yer couple guys going around with road flares lighting fuses......no siree.......computer fired and choreographed.......state of the art stuff......a truly stunning array of overlapping high 'splosives.......it may have been cut shorter this year due to where they are fired from and there being no snow on the ground and in the woods.......then drive 45 mins home...sleepy by then.....


----------



## Cantdog

Few pics of the tractor shed me and the old fella been working on. Took all the staging down Friday.......planks all when in my boat shed.....metal wall brackets back to the shop....starting to look like a building now......starting the board and batten siding this week....


----------



## tbone75

Looking real good Robin !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Good luck Jerry!!!


 Just wasn`t to be, machine was in very poor shape, way too many things needed to make it a reliable far away from home digging machine. Would be ok for flat pavement work.
But I did buy another.


----------



## dancan

Nice shed Robin !
Glad you found a hoe Jerry, now with that extenda hoe we can get the Huskopoolawnavarna buried real deap. 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

We will need to add that to the sig line, Hoooskopoulano undertakers....LOL


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning people's


----------



## Cantdog

AAAaaaaak.......man down!!! The old fella was complaining Fri about a head cold he had......he doesn't have it anymore....gave it to me!!! Head feels like a mellon this morning.....day off........not in a good way either......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> AAAaaaaak.......man down!!! The old fella was complaining Fri about a head cold he had......he doesn't have it anymore....gave it to me!!! Head feels like a mellon this morning.....day off........not in a good way either......


Hope it passes quick !


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> AAAaaaaak.......man down!!! The old fella was complaining Fri about a head cold he had......he doesn't have it anymore....gave it to me!!! Head feels like a mellon this morning.....day off........not in a good way either......



Drink more whiskey ...


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> We will need to add that to the sig line, Hoooskopoulano undertakers....LOL



Cesspool digger , not undertaker lol


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Drink more whiskey ...


Did that yesterday.............


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Cesspool digger , not undertaker lol


 How bout Huskopoulana undertakers, we put em down deep...LOL


----------



## dancan

Geez Robin , I feel bad that you feel bad , I'll have a drink of whiskey so that I'll feel better hopin that you feel better .

See John , I'm nice


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Geez Robin , I feel bad that you feel bad , I'll have a drink of whiskey so that I'll feel better hopin that you feel better .
> 
> See John , I'm nice


Thanks Dan......I almost feel better already.....but not quite...been sneezing myself near into a fit.......


----------



## dancan

Sneezin , allergy , dog hair , Eluxopoulan , dog of a saw , allergy , Sneezin .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sneezin , allergy , dog hair , Eluxopoulan , dog of a saw , allergy , Sneezin .



Naaa........got dose of Massajewcetts cold germs from the old fella.....said his stepson gave it to him.......I gotts no antibodies against them southern germs...laid me out..


----------



## Cantdog

Durn dreary day today....we got a little ice so far.....not bad yet.....power 's flickered a bit but stihl on.....nice in here....out there??...not so much..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Durn dreary day today....we got a little ice so far.....not bad yet.....power 's flickered a bit but stihl on.....nice in here....out there??...not so much..
> 
> View attachment 553605
> View attachment 553606
> View attachment 553607



I gave your picts a,Like, but I don`t like the ice....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Not bad yet.......but gonna rain all night.....we'll see if the temp stays up......if it goes below freezing over night....Ice will get worse...then it will get bad...


----------



## pioneerguy600

The ice does nothing good for the trees.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The ice does nothing good for the trees.



No it doesn't.......I'm still taking out trees on my lot damaged by the huge ice storm of '98......tops snapped clear off....still living but rotting from the top down...firewood....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Definitely limb removers, can remember a whole plantation of those brittle pine we call Norway pine, not sure if right name but the ice took almost every limb off them, all but two died off the following spring, two survived for another year but eventually died off also. The planters claimed there was close to 5,000 pogo sticked into the ground there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Must be some trees down after those high winds and rain we had last night. Carry a saw day!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rained all day, didn`t see any trees down at all in my travels, sure thought there would be some but no dice.


----------



## Cantdog

Nope...none down here either.....the ice on the trees went away overnight due to warm temps, rain, wind and fog. Drizzle and rain most of the day......about four this afternoon I went up to take care of Hoss.......at the top of the ridge, looking toward the mountain, I saw an unusual sight for January.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very unusual . Seldom see one in the winter months.


----------



## Cantdog

It was quite impressive......right at sunset....the cell phone pics really don't do it justice.....was a complete rainbow too....but very narrow from end to end....the end between me and the mountain was just about where Hoss lives......I drove quickly down there (1/2 mile) but the sun had set and it was just raining.....no pot-o-gold.....just Hoss chit to pitch outside......may be gold for an upcoming veggie garden.....like money in the bank....gotta wait for it to mature....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did I tell you about being at the end of a rainbow? No pot of gold there but it was hot as hades. I could see the triple complete rainbows starting and ending on the lake surface right in front of me, also could see different colors than I ever seen in a rainbow before, was absolutely surreal!! Didn`t have a camera with me and had not even learned how to use my phone as a camera at that time, Judy was with me and this occurred just as we landed at the camp, tieing up the boat at the dock.


----------



## Cantdog

Wow!! That is wild sounding!! This is my desktop pic.....one we took in Ireland...out on The Ring of Kerry......but of course Ireland is lousy with rainbows...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

In the last pict I can see the second rainbow showing and have seen quite a few double ones but that was my first triple, and so close that the heat was unbearable. There are colors at the very outer edges that were totally new to me and likely can`t see them if a rainbow is any distance away from the viewpoint.


----------



## Cantdog

Yes that was a double......I think I've seen triples a couple of times before.....but not close or sharp....a long ways off and very faint, especially the third one.....just barely make 'em out.....pretty wild stuff!! Right up there with lightening but a lot less dangerous!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Oh Geeze......was just going through some other pics from that trip to Ireland and came across these two.......I could not help myself...had to take these pics...almost peed myself laughing......this was on the main street in Killarney.....to much!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Doesn`t really fit in with the ,Old Country reputation ,does it....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

No but it sure doesn't look very good for the Burger King either......to have a defibrillator right out side the front door!!! AAAaaahhhhh.....After a couple Whoppers, large fries and large chocolate shake.....Hit the sidewalk on the run and...........OOooops...ACKK......CLEAR!!!! Maybe my Irish genes are showing themselves but the humor was not lost on me!!! I chuckled the rest of the day.....in fact still am...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cholesterol ,good or bad...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Oh Geeze......was just going through some other pics from that trip to Ireland and came across these two.......I could not help myself...had to take these pics...almost peed myself laughing......this was on the main street in Killarney.....to much!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 553889
> View attachment 553890


That is funny !!! LMAO !!! Sure don't wanna eat at that BK !!! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Page II.......AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

OK ...well...ya forced me into it......wasn't going to do it....but now I have to.....more pics.. First one is "sleepy dog"......woot woot!!

Next ones ..... I post for Jerry........I call the "Cat Herder" and he was very good at it......OK??


----------



## Cantdog

Guess I should mention.....these pics were in a busy roadside scenic turnout........the view from there....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Beautiful country Robin


----------



## jimdad07

I guess I can post here, kind of missing AS a little bit. Nostalgia I suppose....

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

You can.......well...... almost always..... post here James....how's your non-winter going??


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Beautiful country Robin



Yes it Jimmy.......Ireland is a beautiful place....going through these pics make want to go back again....


----------



## Cantdog

Couple more.. then as this is a chainsaw forum......some Irish chainsaw work....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Super nice picts Robin, the Emerald Isle certainly earns it nomenclature.


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmm...sure does!!! Don't think I've ever seen green so green!!!


----------



## tbone75

Great pix Robin !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow flurries off and on here, getting heavily overcasted, hope the roads don`t become real slippery before or during the rush hour.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> You can.......well...... almost always..... post here James....how's your non-winter going??


Going well, mud season is hampering progress more than the cold and snow.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

jimdad07 said:


> Going well, mud season is hampering progress more than the cold and snow.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk



This is not a good winter for the skiddah crowd around here......glad I'm not running the mill full tilt.......this is the kinda winter you go through boxes of bits and 2 or 3 filecards.........when sawing, I like to start sharp...saw 'till noon (1000 BFT) lunch, oil up, sharpen and mill until the end of the day ( 'nuther 1000BFT)....clean up, sharpen and go the fek home. This is the kinda year you would have to add 3 more sharpening to the day.......bits are [email protected] these daze....54 tooth saw...do the math....but a mere drop in the bucket compared to a band mill in the same dirty wood......that would really suck!! You must have sawn just about enough now to realize just how important keeping your logs really clean actually is.........LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> This is not a good winter for the skiddah crowd around here......glad I'm not running the mill full tilt.......this is the kinda winter you go through boxes of bits and 2 or 3 filecards.........when sawing, I like to start sharp...saw 'till noon (1000 BFT) lunch, oil up, sharpen and mill until the end of the day ( 'nuther 1000BFT)....clean up, sharpen and go the fek home. This is the kinda year you would have to add 3 more sharpening to the day.......bits are [email protected] these daze....54 tooth saw...do the math....but a mere drop in the bucket compared to a band mill in the same dirty wood......that would really suck!! You must have sawn just about enough now to realize just how important keeping your logs really clean actually is.........LOL!!!


 No skiddin!!...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Page II ....pretty slack.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very slack, everyone must be shoveling snow.


----------



## Cantdog

Not me......got about 1/8" last night.....and that's measured at the deepest part of the drifts.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Not me......got about 1/8" last night.....and that's measured at the deepest part of the drifts.......



About the same here Robin. Sun will take care of that today, only two below freezing and the sun is gaining strength now.


----------



## dancan

Page 2 Fabz was right bump to the top !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Page 2 Fabz was right bump to the top !





dancan said:


> Page 2 Fabz was right bump to the top !



Right or wrong, guess they canned him.


----------



## dancan

Maybe he was related to BrushApe lol


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Maybe he was related to BrushApe lol


Or it was him ? LOL


----------



## dancan

Page 2 BrushApe's cousin TreeMonkey bump !


----------



## dancan

Notice the nice fabz chain being used for a 40% gain in getting the wood down ?


----------



## dancan

It worked well


----------



## pioneerguy600

This turned out to be a great honey hole, much more to be hauled out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It worked well



Tree top was close, told ya to get further back.


----------



## dancan

Oh , was that what you said ? 
I don't think my french to english was working lol
I think I might go out to Round Hill this afternoon


----------



## Cantdog

Yep just getting caught up......old Fabz is no more....the thread wiped clean of every utterance he evah made!! Oh well.....fuh while it lasted....

Went out to a local watering hole last night.......kinda lobstaman oriented.......LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Nice bar setup !
Well , time to refill the woodracks with some Stihl cut wood .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep just getting caught up......old Fabz is no more....the thread wiped clean of every utterance he evah made!! Oh well.....fuh while it lasted....
> 
> Went out to a local watering hole last night.......kinda lobstaman oriented.......LOL!!!
> 
> View attachment 554656
> View attachment 554657
> View attachment 554658
> View attachment 554659



New Place? Doesn`t have that, worn look ,yet.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep new place.......you drove past it on your way to or coming back from Stonington.....it is out by Caterpillar Hill.....the overlook where you can see most of Penobscot Bay, the islands and Camden Hill to the west..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep new place.......you drove past it on your way to or coming back from Stonington.....it is out by Caterpillar Hill.....the overlook where you can see most of Penobscot Bay, the islands and Camden Hill to the west..



Yep, actually stopped there, great views to behold.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, actually stopped there, great views to behold.


I though you might have......real nice spot!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I though you might have......real nice spot!!



Can see for many of mile all directions there, may even have snapped a few picts between us both. Think I actually turned around in the Mariners Bar drive way, if it`s a brown building on the right hand side of the road coming back from Stonington.


----------



## dancan

In memory of the Fabz , may his brief presence make long and lasting impression .
Fabz , you will be missed but not forgotten .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can see for many of mile all directions there, may even have snapped a few picts between us both. Think I actually turned around in the Mariners Bar drive way, if it`s a brown building on the right hand side of the road coming back from Stonington.


Yep it's kind of at the bottom of the hill on the right heading north.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> In memory of the Fabz , may his brief presence make long and lasting impression .
> Fabz , you will be missed but not forgotten .


You got that bassakerds ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Near the bottom of Page II bump!!!!!! Having lunch.....working on the tractor shed....fella coming by this afternoon to pick up the 450 Hoosky I fixed and leave $$$$ ..... damn good saws I think they is........I make monies with them and don't even have to use 'em to cut wood!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Funny thing, I build saws and they never leave, they like it here....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Funny thing, I build saws and they never leave, they like it here....LOL




LOL!! I know what you mean!! But it's Good to see 'em head out the door and a crisp Franklin sitting on the bar for 1/2 hours work.....Damn good saws I tell ya!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! I know what you mean!! But it's Good to see 'em head out the door and a crisp Franklin sitting on the bar for 1/2 hours work.....Damn good saws I tell ya!!



I have sold saws in the past but seem to just collect them now...LOL
When I sell a Stihl the profit margin is high, like 100% and in some instances far more. If I were to advertise these PRO model saws they would sell easily, the last 044 I sold went for $550. PHO , I had less than $70. in at the time.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have sold saws in the past but seem to just collect them now...LOL
> When I sell a Stihl the profit margin is high, like 100% and in some instances far more. If I were to advertise these PRO model saws they would sell easily, the last 044 I sold went for $550. PHO , I had less than $70. in at the time.



This was just a repair for a client.....not my saw...wouldn't been worth near as much if it was mine.....I don't have to own it to make $$$...LOL!!! Good saws!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Money making saws are the best ones, not many worth working on around these parts anymore, too easy for the average owner to just pick up a new disposable for less money than a repair. I did have a good run of picking up good saws that needed repair though. My last haul was picking up seven rebuildable Stihl 044 and MS440`s plus innumerable parts, 5 big boxes of for a measly $125. Built 5 runners out of them now, still have 7 good cases and P&C sets, many boxes of spare parts+. 4 of the recent builds were Arctics, still have another Arctic to build also.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> This was just a repair for a client.....not my saw...wouldn't been worth near as much if it was mine.....I don't have to own it to make $$$...LOL!!! Good saws!!!


Same way I truly feel about anything that comes through the door here. I always get a little excited then upset when someone drops one, I tell them the verdict and they say just keep it. Another project I have no time to mess with.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Chainsaw repair is just too costly compared to what a new fantastic plastic can be had for, the older good saws are just being tossed as they need repair and a new shiny multi colored plastic toy takes their place. Only the arborist companies are running decent saws around here, even the landscapers and such are using disposable saws.


----------



## grizz55chev

pioneerguy600 said:


> Funny thing, I build saws and they never leave, they like it here....LOL


After I'm done repairing an abused saw I have a real tough time letting go. Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I let a few go but always more come in than what leaves so never make any headway on clearing them out. These last 4 required the cases to be split and rebuild from the crank up but all the parts needed were all there in multiples except for crank seals. There were 12 new OEM seals in the boxes but they wern`t for 044 or MS440 saws so an order from my friendly local Stihl dealer solved that nicely.


----------



## grizz55chev

Another symptom of CAD, buying parts in multiples for saws you don't have yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Boxes of them!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Boxes of them!




Hmmmm....I think I know something of that myself.....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Whoarder+!....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Whoarder+!....LOL


WHaaaaaaat????? I just like being prepared!!! LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

MS440 Arctic number 4 is just getting started, got lots of cleaning to do, another softwood saw with both crank seals gone bad, nothing broken or missing, just filthy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Couple inches of white fluff, traffic is moving although a little slower. Hope Dan has a uneventful trip home.


----------



## dancan

Uneventful in a borrowed car .
It was a Toyota, not made by the Elux Corp. 



Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Toyota will get you there and back, wouldn`t depend on a Hooskie built anything to even start but if it did then it would rattle apart somewhere along the road....LOL


----------



## dancan

Yup , not one of the muffler bolts rattled off of the Toyota lol


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Yup , not one of the muffler bolts rattled off of the Toyota lol


Hmm musta been a new one......the frame rust out yet?....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hmm musta been a new one......the frame rust out yet?....


 You must be confused, he said Toyota, not GM as in Chevrolet and GMC...LOL
Migt just be Dan`s accent though....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You must be confused, he said Toyota, not GM as in Chevrolet and GMC...LOL
> Migt just be Dan`s accent though....LOL


You've not heard of Toyoater's recall on truck frames???? 'Nadian Peeet has the most beat Tundra you ever saw.....with a shiny new frame!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You've not heard of Toyoater's recall on truck frames???? 'Nadian Peeet has the most beat Tundra you ever saw.....with a shiny new frame!!


 Yep, the older ones had a problem with the back /rear frame rusting out, bad design with an open channel facing up , open to catch and hold mud, water and salt. After 06 they redesigned the rear frame, voila, no rust out after.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, the older ones had a problem with the back /rear frame rusting out, bad design with an open channel facing up , open to catch and hold mud, water and salt. After 06 they redesigned the rear frame, voila, no rust out after.


LOL...Not yet!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL...Not yet!!!



How long they supposed to last? Been 9 - 10 years since redesign, no reports of rust out but all the GM trucks I see up here are rusted bad by 5 years, nearly gone by 7 - 8 years.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> How long they supposed to last? Been 9 - 10 years since redesign, no reports of rust out but all the GM trucks I see up here are rusted bad by 5 years, nearly gone by 7 - 8 years.



Dunno.......got 10 years on the Cheby.......only had to replace 1/3 of the frame so far.....LOL!!! Around here about the same as with you.......the 1/2 tons are built very light...the 3/4 ton's frames seem to last way better.....just more metal...takes longer to go away.....but they all go away eventually no matter the brand....winter roads are like going to a saltwater car wash...maybe worse.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Kind of depends on the amount and frequency of exposure the vehicles are experiencing, sometimes just sitting around on a damp surface takes them out sooner and some with high hours like commercial vehicles go sooner. The ones I had a bit of experience with was food vending trucks, we call them ,snack pac trucks. They are out there every day year round and every one of them take a lot of wear n tear but the rear frame is what goes and ends their life span. My brother and I junked 5 of them in one year, all were 1 Ton Ford and Gm trucks, cab and forward parts of the trucks fared much better than the rear frames.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Kind of depends on the amount and frequency of exposure the vehicles are experiencing, sometimes just sitting around on a damp surface takes them out sooner and some with high hours like commercial vehicles go sooner. The ones I had a bit of experience with was food vending trucks, we call them ,snack pac trucks. They are out there every day year round and every one of them take a lot of wear n tear but the rear frame is what goes and ends their life span. My brother and I junked 5 of them in one year, all were 1 Ton Ford and Gm trucks, cab and forward parts of the trucks fared much better than the rear frames.



Were those real 1 tons or the dually 1 ton pickups? The dually type are designed for hauling a fifth wheel trailer...not much else and are not hardly heavier than a half ton frame wise......the regular 1 ton like with a 12 platform body are designed to carry a load and not fail when dumping and are much heavier framed so last longer but still the salt/dampness will take it's toll. But like you said...depends on the life it had. Case in point...my 1990 Super Duty F450, 7.3L 5 spd pto 14' rack body dump.....had 50,000 original miles......awesome running/driving truck....real heavy duty......had to replace all the dump body cross members along with a lot of other stuffs......the street 90 on the bottom of the ram was rusted clear off......once I got that repaired...twisted the hinge pins right out of the frame as soon as the body went up...truck was ten years old. Found the story was the old guy who ordered it new to deliver two honest/legal cord of thrown in firewood, put a sander on it and sanded parking lots after all the wood delivering was done for the season. He had a stroke in the middle of the winter but thought he would get back to normal but that wasn't in the cards.......truck sat with the sander half full of saltsand for the remainder of that winter and all the next summer with tall grass growing up all around/beneath it......what a waste....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Bumpity bump


----------



## tbone75

Slow over here too . Slackers !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slow over here too . Slackers !!!


 Road trip day.


----------



## dancan

Well , at least no eluxovarnas were bought lol

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Page 2 Eluxovarna own a football franchise ? Bump !

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Page 2 Eluxovarna own a football franchise ? Bump !
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



Dunno..........butt.........I wore my "Mighty Mouse" tee shirt to the party and our team pulled a win out of their azzis in the only..... EVAH...... Super Bowl Overtime Game .......and I mean really.....


----------



## dancan

Glad someone lent them a Stihl for the win lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Were those real 1 tons or the dually 1 ton pickups? The dually type are designed for hauling a fifth wheel trailer...not much else and are not hardly heavier than a half ton frame wise......the regular 1 ton like with a 12 platform body are designed to carry a load and not fail when dumping and are much heavier framed so last longer but still the salt/dampness will take it's toll. But like you said...depends on the life it had. Case in point...my 1990 Super Duty F450, 7.3L 5 spd pto 14' rack body dump.....had 50,000 original miles......awesome running/driving truck....real heavy duty......had to replace all the dump body cross members along with a lot of other stuffs......the street 90 on the bottom of the ram was rusted clear off......once I got that repaired...twisted the hinge pins right out of the frame as soon as the body went up...truck was ten years old. Found the story was the old guy who ordered it new to deliver two honest/legal cord of thrown in firewood, put a sander on it and sanded parking lots after all the wood delivering was done for the season. He had a stroke in the middle of the winter but thought he would get back to normal but that wasn't in the cards.......truck sat with the sander half full of saltsand for the remainder of that winter and all the next summer with tall grass growing up all around/beneath it......what a waste....



They were the real one ton`s sold off the lots as a cab n chassis deal, then a stainless steel food vending body attached. Guess they would have water and steam aboard that likely leaked and or spilled from time to time but on the road almost every day in all sorts of weather.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They were the real one ton`s sold off the lots as a cab n chassis deal, then a stainless steel food vending body attached. Guess they would have water and steam aboard that likely leaked and or spilled from time to time but on the road almost every day in all sorts of weather.



Yeah...that would definitely take a toll. One thing I observed when doing the frame on my half ton is that with these later CM trucks the frame is quite beefy as far back as the rear axel but from there aft the frame rails themselves are very thin and lightly built.....the "Crumple Zone".......doesn't help with the longevity of these trucks. I assume that type of build is pretty standard through the various makes of trucks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think so as well Robin, thinner frames to crumple in during a rear end collision may save some ones else life. Far back as the 60`s though the first thing to rust out on truck frames were the rear portions, not sure it was a crumple zone back then but my dad had a 75 Ford that the rear frame rusted out before even the steel box bed did. We cut er and put a low mileage Dodge frame to er, welded on about a foot right behind the cab, exactly the same width between frame rails, nevah told the vehicle inspection stations a thing....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

We got a chit storm coming in.......as usual this winter it just above zero and just started snowing......snow off and on all day and overnight then sleet and finally rain and wind with temps on the upper 40s tomorrow 3-7" the guesserz say.......very heavy relocatable snow......great......


----------



## stihl023/5

Good morning


----------



## Cantdog

Morning Kevin


----------



## stihl023/5

Cantdog said:


> Morning Kevin


Good morning hope things are going well?


----------



## Cantdog

That depends on your definition of "well".....just finished some billing so that's good........snowing out and looking at working outside today....so that's not so good.....however better than not having work so that's good......as usual the good and the bad are just about a wash......


----------



## pioneerguy600

No chainsaw work today, too brrr ot there but I have one to fix. Had to drive an hour each way to pick up a $3.00 part for a Shindaiwa 488 a co worker owns, a lil black plastic oiler drive. What were they thinking when they made a decent saw with a junky drive like that?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No chainsaw work today, too brrr ot there but I have one to fix. Had to drive an hour each way to pick up a $3.00 part for a Shindaiwa 488 a co worker owns, a lil black plastic oiler drive. What were they thinking when they made a decent saw with a junky drive like that?


Only ever worked on one of them , didn't think much of it . LOL


----------



## stihl023/5

Cantdog said:


> That depends on your definition of "well".....just finished some billing so that's good........snowing out and looking at working outside today....so that's not so good.....however better than not having work so that's good......as usual the good and the bad are just about a wash......


Usually how it goes. Lol


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> You've not heard of Toyoater's recall on truck frames???? 'Nadian Peeet has the most beat Tundra you ever saw.....with a shiny new frame!!


Howdy strangers!
Had the frame replaced on the Tacoma


Cantdog said:


> Morning Kevin


Afternoon Robin! What yah got for weather up there?


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Only ever worked on one of them , didn't think much of it . LOL


Hey T! How are yah buddy?


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> That depends on your definition of "well".....just finished some billing so that's good........snowing out and looking at working outside today....so that's not so good.....however better than not having work so that's good......as usual the good and the bad are just about a wash......


Take care Robin!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Dunno.......got 10 years on the Cheby.......only had to replace 1/3 of the frame so far.....LOL!!! Around here about the same as with you.......the 1/2 tons are built very light...the 3/4 ton's frames seem to last way better.....just more metal...takes longer to go away.....but they all go away eventually no matter the brand....winter roads are like going to a saltwater car wash...maybe worse.


Replaced the Tacoma frame and the '94 Chevy ( great wood truck) I had to junk over in Raynham. Frame was too bad. Have a Dodge 4x4 1/2 with a 318 and big tires for the woods! Outer sheet metal is junk but frame is solid.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> We got a chit storm coming in.......as usual this winter it just above zero and just started snowing......snow off and on all day and overnight then sleet and finally rain and wind with temps on the upper 40s tomorrow
> 3-7" the guesserz say.......very heavy relocatable snow......great......


Top'll be frozen.....beautiful!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think so as well Robin, thinner frames to crumple in during a rear end collision may save some ones else life. Far back as the 60`s though the first thing to rust out on truck frames were the rear portions, not sure it was a crumple zone back then but my dad had a 75 Ford that the rear frame rusted out before even the steel box bed did. We cut er and put a low mileage Dodge frame to er, welded on about a foot right behind the cab, exactly the same width between frame rails, nevah told the vehicle inspection stations a thing....LOL


I'm lucky down here! Known the "sicker inspector" for 45 yrs. Just hands me it to put on! One time here didn't need one!!!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Slow over here too . Slackers !!!


Same here too with getting over the flu, the weather, and such. Watching the Patriots Victory Parade! Tons of people!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Hey T! How are yah buddy?


Doing just fine , good to see ya !!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey BobbY!!! Don't tell Jerry about the frame .......it'll just upset him......LOL!


----------



## pioneerguy600

May as well fix that 488 for my co worker tonight, he better remember to use the thinner bar oil in the cold cause these oiler drives can`t stand any abuse. Regular bar oil is much too stiff when the saw is cold and first starts up, takes 5 mins of run tie to heat and thin the summer grade reg bar oil in the tank.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Only ever worked on one of them , didn't think much of it . LOL



The saw body,chassis and cylinder etc looks like it is decently built, even the oiler its self isn`t too shabby but the lil black plastic disc with the drive gear grooves is really under engineered. Will see how long a new one lasts for him, may surprise me....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> May as well fix that 488 for my co worker tonight, he better remember to use the thinner bar oil in the cold cause these oiler drives can`t stand any abuse. Regular bar oil is much too stiff when the saw is cold and first starts up, takes 5 mins of run tie to heat and thin the summer grade reg bar oil in the tank.



Went to the NAPA store here in town a couple days ago......needed a gal of bar oil....goofy looking kid asks..."You want summah or winta grade?" I blinked, looked outside, looked back at the kid and said "I think it's still winta out.....take winta grade" "Gotta ask" he says....."Nevah know"......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Maybe he thought you were stocking up for next summah, you know gettin ready early.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe he thought you were stocking up for next summah, you know gettin ready early.....LOL



Funny thing is they rarely carry both grades at the same time..........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Funny thing is they rarely carry both grades at the same time..........



Left overs...LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ask for winter around here and they just say "Huh?"


----------



## pioneerguy600

They likely know more about Canada than winter, least the ones I talk to know we travel by dogsled up here and live in igloos most of the year,....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They likely know more about Canada than winter, least the ones I talk to know we travel by dogsled up here and live in igloos most of the year,....LOL


Well....at least they know where Canada is......I've been astounded many times over the years that a lot of 'Mericans don't know where Maine is....Hello ......one of the "Corner States"


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Well....at least they know where Canada is......I've been astounded many times over the years that a lot of 'Mericans don't know where Maine is....Hello ......one of the "Corner States"


Watter's in Time Square asked a girl awhile back where Maine was and she said near Indiana! 
Evenin' Robin......calm before the storm. Talking NE, then NW, then back E......gusts over 60 11"s


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Watter's in Time Square asked a girl awhile back where Maine was and she said near Indiana!
> Evenin' Robin......calm before the storm. Talking NE, then NW, then back E......gusts over 60 11"s


Hey Bobby!! Yeah gonna be a drubbin'.......we had it to good so far.....so have to get a little payback!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Hey Bobby!! Yeah gonna be a drubbin'.......we had it to good so far.....so have to get a little payback!!


No Biggy......Be mostly gone by Wed by the looks. Calling for rain down here Sat., then moderating temps and Sun Monday in 40's! 
Luckin' out so far TG......been fightin' the flu!  Kicked my @zz but pullin out of it!


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> This is not a good winter for the skiddah crowd around here......glad I'm not running the mill full tilt.......this is the kinda winter you go through boxes of bits and 2 or 3 filecards.........when sawing, I like to start sharp...saw 'till noon (1000 BFT) lunch, oil up, sharpen and mill until the end of the day ( 'nuther 1000BFT)....clean up, sharpen and go the fek home. This is the kinda year you would have to add 3 more sharpening to the day.......bits are [email protected] these daze....54 tooth saw...do the math....but a mere drop in the bucket compared to a band mill in the same dirty wood......that would really suck!! You must have sawn just about enough now to realize just how important keeping your logs really clean actually is.........LOL!!!


Dam right I have! They all get debarked now before going on the mill. All in all I love my band mill and the ease of use compared to a chainsaw mill, but I have learned that if it's not tuned right then you might as well try to free hand boards out of logs with a sawzall.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well....at least they know where Canada is......I've been astounded many times over the years that a lot of 'Mericans don't know where Maine is....Hello ......one of the "Corner States"


 I have had many surprising chats with the real smart peoples over on the West side, some of the conversations really make me smile!!
However the ,Alaskans ,really surprised me with how much they knew about Canada and lil ole Nova Scotia in general.


----------



## Cantdog

Page III ALERT!!!!! Slackahz!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Shure are!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too cold to run a saw!


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too cold to run a saw!


34* here maybe 40* tomorrow


----------



## tbone75

30 here now with a high of 55 tomorrow they say . 

Come on summer !!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too cold to run a saw!




Yep it is....I got zero here this AM and just a very, very thin sliver of sunshine off on the eastern horizon.......I think that I should enjoy it....gonna be the last I see for the next few days!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Geeeze.......I was right.....In ten minutes time, Danny sucked the sunbeams back to Nova Scotia and has been replaced with gently falling snow!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan set up a high wall of those slat blinds, he is gonna shut the sun off till he gets paid for all the moon beams he let you have for free, see ,he`s nice!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmmm........Ok I guess......but I don't intend to pay full price for last night's prenumbral lunar eclipse.....not payin' full price for a half lit moon......skyway robbery!!!!~


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning 34* today


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmmm........Ok I guess......but I don't intend to pay full price for last night's prenumbral lunar eclipse.....not payin' full price for a half lit moon......skyway robbery!!!!~



Maybe give you a small discount and a free coffee, if he feels like, beein nice!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sure slack in here, maybe fit to run a chainsaw tomorrow, have another 044 Arctic to fire up for the first time, heated handles will be nice.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

I see you get some shabby ones to work on also, they look much cleaner than a lot of saws I see. That Stihl clutch looks rather beat.


----------



## dancan

Hey Jimmy !!!!
Give ya 10 bux for the fuel cap on the parts bench .


----------



## stihl023/5

Good morning, they're saying snow.


----------



## dancan

Yup , snow up here tonight .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Hey Jimmy !!!!
> Give ya 10 bux for the fuel cap on the parts bench .


Ok... let the new one get here first. Ill put it in your box of crap. When is the messenger headed through again?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I have to order your other parts Dan... i hope he is at least 3 weeks out...takes a minimum of that long to fabracobble Chinesium together.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see you get some shabby ones to work on also, they look much cleaner than a lot of saws I see. That Stihl clutch looks rather beat.


Sawmill 066. They are masters of creativity and thinking outside the box. Thats the third clutch I have put on that saw. Tim insists on an 8 pin rim and slipping the clutch...


----------



## dancan

I think he's going down this spring , plenty of time lol


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> I think he's going down this spring , plenty of time lol


I had planned on ordering a new cap...and I need to gather your other stuff too. I just ordered a bunch of TS400 rebuild kits... let me push one out before I spend more pesos.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Real nippy up on Big Bear intersection, sun is out but it will take a few hours before its nice to be outside.


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


>


Man Jimmy.....if you could ever get up here in the summer I'd take you up to talk with my father about Gravely's! Has a barn and shed full of parts! Loves em!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Real nippy up on Big Bear intersection, sun is out but it will take a few hours before its nice to be outside.


Snowin' now after light rain all mornin' NEaster tonight but all over by 3pm. Getting winter after a slack first half! Next week according to Unaccurate Weather 3 day melt.
Long range prediction is winter into May here so be about same for you!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Snowin' now after light rain all mornin' NEaster tonight but all over by 3pm. Getting winter after a slack first half! Next week according to Unaccurate Weather 3 day melt.
> Long range prediction is winter into May here so be about same for you!



We have a weather event coming but just have to wait and see. The sun made it a little more bearable this afternoon for a while but now its getting colder again as the sun gets lower. This is true winter weather, we got off easy the first half also. Good to hear from you Bobby, hope all ios well with you and yours.


----------



## Cantdog

Kinda snowy here this morning........


----------



## dancan

Rock & Roll out there at the moment .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Real nice beach day here, it would be a beach to be there!!


----------



## Cantdog

Got a Jimmy Box the other day......I think the boy packed it for him.......Thanks guys!!


----------



## Cantdog

About halfway through the storm I guess.......ventured outside for a minute.....didn't like it all that much......


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have a weather event coming but just have to wait and see. The sun made it a little more bearable this afternoon for a while but now its getting colder again as the sun gets lower. This is true winter weather, we got off easy the first half also. Good to hear from you Bobby, hope all ios well with you and yours.


Same with you Jerry!!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> About halfway through the storm I guess.......ventured outside for a minute.....didn't like it all that much......
> 
> View attachment 557868
> View attachment 557870
> View attachment 557871
> View attachment 557872


NOAA Mosaic Radar shows you getting globbered rt now! Storm seems to be stalled up near PE and NS! Looks like we got more than you! LOL from last 2! We're about done I hope Tides 12:51 but there's lake affect moving in from WNW. 9WC winds still blowin'.
Have a flock of Turkeys out here hangin' around for some seeds ect and to shelter from the wind and snow!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> About halfway through the storm I guess.......ventured outside for a minute.....didn't like it all that much......
> 
> View attachment 557868
> View attachment 557870
> View attachment 557871
> View attachment 557872


NOAA Mosaic Radar shows you getting globbered rt now! Storm seems to be stalled up near PE and NS! Looks like we got more than you! LOL from last 2! We're about done I hope Tides 12:51 but there's lake affect moving in from WNW. 9WC


pioneerguy600 said:


> Real nice beach day here, it would be a beach to be there!!


Waves 25ft down Plymouth Beach.


----------



## cheeves

dancan said:


> Rock & Roll out there at the moment .


Hoochie Koo!!


----------



## dancan




----------



## dancan




----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


>



OOOOOooooffffffff!!


----------



## dancan

Nice and toasty warm in the house on this Stihl cut wood


----------



## pioneerguy600

Same here, Stihl cut wood much betterer than the soggy Husky cut wood.


----------



## cheeves

OK.....storms over here! Started about 2 yesterday with like an interval from 3 to 5 AM! Just wind......


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Same here, Stihl cut wood much betterer than the soggy Husky cut wood.


 Like my 262 though!


----------



## cheeves

cheeves said:


> Like my 262 though!


But you do have these 026's down to a Science!! 
God Bless you for that!! Got 15 loads before the snow flew.....90% with your 026! With my back no way I'd gotten 15 loads without "Mighty Mouse!"
Got some Woodland Pro chisel for it and put it on the Belsaw without even using it! Filed the rakers down some and that saw just eats wood! All dead standing Oak!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I cut the wood I am burning this winter more than a year ago, wood has dried two summers, with my Stihl saws. This summer/early fall I cut some wood up at the camp with the lil Husky 45, that wood is still really green n wet, not good burning right now.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> I cut the wood I am burning this winter more than a year ago, wood has dried two summers, with my Stihl saws. This summer/early fall I cut some wood up at the camp with the lil Husky 45, that wood is still really green n wet, not good burning right now.


Lucky.....around here in the woods left there's an abundance of dead standing oak. What I mostly burn! This fall found a nice Honey Hole that I worked. Still some left.....But you really gotta search now. Good thing I know the area!! Largest County in Mass.......which ain't sayin' a lot!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> But you do have these 026's down to a Science!!
> God Bless you for that!! Got 15 loads before the snow flew.....90% with your 026! With my back no way I'd gotten 15 loads without "Mighty Mouse!"
> Got some Woodland Pro chisel for it and put it on the Belsaw without even using it! Filed the rakers down some and that saw just eats wood! All dead standing Oak!


 
If you like that saw Bobby you wouldn`t believe the one I am running now for personal use. The latest one I have been experimenting with has a very substantial gain over the older saws I ported. This porting stuff never stops evolving and we are never satisfied just leaving things as they are. I have a good number of 026`s out there being test run and the consensus is they do a good job and are holding up really well. Very happy to hear yours is still doing its job and treating you well.
I want to continue running my latest build til it proves whether the saw can stay together running at the RPM`s it does. It has about 30 hours on it now and never ceases to impress me. There is another saw porter over State side that likes porting on these 026`s and we compare notes and share improvements between us. When I do a compare a stock 026 to the one I run now there is a wide/huge power and speed difference. Dan and I have cut off a good deal of wood this past year and the 026`s have done the majority of the cutting for me, I use these saws now for wood I would have run bigger saws on before the improvements that have come about by experimenting.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Lucky.....around here in the woods left there's an abundance of dead standing oak. What I mostly burn! This fall found a nice Honey Hole that I worked. Still some left.....But you really gotta search now. Good thing I know the area!! Largest County in Mass.......which ain't sayin' a lot!



We cannot keep up with the firewood cutting and clearing jobs coming our way lately, there is already more standing dead than we can handle with more showing up daily plus all the building lot and powerline/road clearing jobs, nothing but fun, fun ,fun!


----------



## cheeves

cheeves said:


> Lucky.....around here in the woods left there's an abundance of dead standing oak. What I mostly burn! This fall found a nice Honey Hole that I worked. Still some left.....But you really gotta search now. Good thing I know the area!! Largest County in Mass.......which ain't sayin' a lot!





pioneerguy600 said:


> If you like that saw Bobby you wouldn`t believe the one I am running now for personal use. The latest one I have been experimenting with has a very substantial gain over the older saws I ported. This porting stuff never stops evolving and we are never satisfied just leaving things as they are. I have a good number of 026`s out there being test run and the consensus is they do a good job and are holding up really well. Very happy to hear yours is still doing its job and treating you well.
> I want to continue running my latest build til it proves whether the saw can stay together running at the RPM`s it does. It has about 30 hours on it now and never ceases to impress me. There is another saw porter over State side that likes porting on these 026`s and we compare notes and share improvements between us. When I do a compare a stock 026 to the one I run now there is a wide/huge power and speed difference. Dan and I have cut off a good deal of wood this past year and the 026`s have done the majority of the cutting for me, I use these saws now for wood I would have run bigger saws on before the improvements that have come about by experimenting.


What oil you run? Run Amsoil 40:1 with Startron!
Have any latest production you want to sell?
My old Orange Top 44 in Ohio ran 14,800 for ten years! Ran Golden Spectro in it! Just finally found one. Been looking for 35 years! But it doesn't run like my old one! Little disappointed tell yah the truth. If I didn't have your saw would probably be bummin'! LOL


----------



## cheeves

Sun's trying to come out! Come On Baby!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Nice and toasty warm in the house on this Stihl cut wood




Yep same here........77.2 'Merican........'cept on Jonswereds cut wood.......wind is really screechin' right now


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> What oil you run? Run Amsoil 40:1 with Startron!
> Have any latest production you want to sell?
> My old Orange Top 44 in Ohio ran 14,800 for ten years! Ran Golden Spectro in it! Just finally found one. Been looking for 35 years! But it doesn't run like my old one! Little disappointed tell yah the truth. If I didn't have your saw would probably be bummin'! LOL



I find the oil threads a little silly and perplexing really, the Stihl reg mix oil at 40-1 has run my own saws since 1990 when I got my first 044. There may be better oil out there but my oldest 044 now has surpassed 3000 hours with just one rebuild around 2000 hrs with no oil related issues, combustion chamber stays clean if the engine is tuned properly and no noticeable wear on any parts other than the piston and rings, to be expected. I don`t believe in running the synthetics in my own saws as they never let the saw reach its full potential, always debatable but just my own findings. I havn`t released any of my latest ported parts as yet mostly due to the extent of the work needed and the cylinder requiring the use of Devcon to re seal the exterior of the transfers and inside to re direct the incoming flow. I hope it all stays in place and not break free, so far my own saw is holding up well, it sees 15.500 daily.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> I find the oil threads a little silly and perplexing really, the Stihl reg mix oil at 40-1 has run my own saws since 1990 when I got my first 044. There may be better oil out there but my oldest 044 now has surpassed 3000 hours with just one rebuild around 2000 hrs with no oil related issues, combustion chamber stays clean if the engine is tuned properly and no noticeable wear on any parts other than the piston and rings, to be expected. I don`t believe in running the synthetics in my own saws as they never let the saw reach its full potential, always debatable but just my own findings. I havn`t released any of my latest ported parts as yet mostly due to the extent of the work needed and the cylinder requiring the use of Devcon to re seal the exterior of the transfers and inside to re direct the incoming flow. I hope it all stays in place and not break free, so far my own saw is holding up well, it sees 15.500 daily.


Jerry you're too much! You sound like my father and his Machinist Buddy Chester Knapp building cars when I was young up the barn!!
!5,500 is Stupendous for a working saw! Keep at it!! You're the Man!!! 
Good Luck with this storm! Only high winds left.....gusts near 50!


----------



## dancan

Today





Yesterday





I've been running Stihl , Motul , CanAm injector , Lucas , J'red semi , gallons of the stuffs , no issues yet .
What Jerry didn't tell you is that all his bars are all ported and polished and uses Slick50 for bar lube .


----------



## cheeves

dancan said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been running Stihl , Motul , CanAm injector , Lucas , J'red semi , gallons of the stuffs , no issues yet .
> What Jerry didn't tell you is that all his bars are all ported and polished and uses Slick50 for bar lube .


Radical!! You guys are too much!!!


----------



## cheeves

[QUOTE Blowin' about 60 now!!! Tail end of this is no slouch!
Glad I'm not out on Georges'!!!


----------



## cheeves

cheeves said:


> [QUOTE Blowin' about 60 now!!! Tail end of this is no slouch!
> Glad I'm not out on Georges'!!!


Blue sky's!!! 26 hr storm here!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Robin has a nasty mess !!!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Blue sky's!!! 26 hr storm here!!!!


Hope it melts soon for ya !!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Hope it melts soon for ya !!


T....unreal!!! I was just thinking of you. Looked for yah over in Hogs! Sent yah a PM!
Been a challenge last week!! Weather up and down and all over the place! Half the town has Pnamonia! I'm getting over a flu that's all over the place here too! No eds left in Hospital, ut I do O3 in the bag and bath tub as yah know but today finally in woods clothes! What a relief! Et a lb of bacon today! LOL Ain't my own though!
Love yah Brother! Take care and say Hi to the family for me! 
Hang in there! We'll get to Germany yet!!!
Donald's in there! LOL


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Robin has a nasty mess !!!


Like here! Scene looks almost identical! Winds really howlin' and most of tonight!
Few days though rain and next week warmer temps!!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Like here! Scene looks almost identical! Winds really howlin' and most of tonight!
> Few days though rain and next week warmer temps!!


If I had that much snow down here , wouldn't be out till summer ! LOL


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> If I had that much snow down here , wouldn't be out till summer ! LOL


Burned some wood in June last year! Went from a nasty cold East wind Spring rt into 90d heat. Fatties were droppin' like flies!


----------



## cheeves

cheeves said:


> Burned some wood in June last year! Went from a nasty cold East wind Spring rt into 90d heat. Fatties were droppin' like flies!


Still some light on the Horizon! We're getting there!


----------



## stihl023/5

No wind all sun and 40* here.


----------



## cheeves

stihl023/5 said:


> No wind all sun and 40* here.


Nice!


----------



## stihl023/5

cheeves said:


> Nice!


Really bright though.


----------



## cheeves

stihl023/5 said:


> Really bright though.


Yah Sun's comin' back! Need the shades even in the house when she comes back after the Dark!
Female Cardinals fly into stuff!


----------



## Cantdog

Just quit snowing here......blowing hard...plenty of snow in the air but just blowing around...I second that Bobby..... Georges, Stellwagen or any of those other shoals would not be a good place to be today.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Got a Jimmy Box the other day......I think the boy packed it for him.......Thanks guys!!
> 
> View attachment 557860
> View attachment 557861



Just now saw this post.. glad it made it safe. 

Hope it helps a little buddy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

cheeves said:


> Man Jimmy.....if you could ever get up here in the summer I'd take you up to talk with my father about Gravely's! Has a barn and shed full of parts! Loves em!


Bobby just saw this post. Would love to talk with him...bring him some too! Gravely tractor's are like rabbits around here for me and dad...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Looks like quite an event Robin. Stay warm and keep the pictures coming!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got all my snow relocated, ran the blower through a couple of 3' deep drifts, 20 mins and all done now.


----------



## Cantdog

Here's a couple more Jimmy....found the tractor!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Jerry you're too much! You sound like my father and his Machinist Buddy Chester Knapp building cars when I was young up the barn!!
> !5,500 is Stupendous for a working saw! Keep at it!! You're the Man!!!
> Good Luck with this storm! Only high winds left.....gusts near 50!



I run it but others have to listen to it, I wear my helmet and caps and its still loud but not too bad but anyone near by has a ear full. Dan can tell ya how bad it is, worse than firing off 30 06 rounds with the end of the barrel 2 - 3 inches from the ears....LOL
I can still get 4 stroke all the way up to 16,000 but I tune it back to 15,500 and that sucka is still holding together, its just an experiment and if it blows up I have 25 more sets to choose from. I am starting to get the itch to do some more grinding and have a few more ideas to try out in the next one, the mind never stops turning...LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Not sure where this latest 346xp I got will stop Jerry but I know it'll 4-stroke up to 16,000. Ive got it clipped down about 14,500 right now... plenty of sing for me. 

I'm curious how the ring life is holding up on those saws Jerry. No doubt they are lasting from the reports... thats the real art. I can port one to fly for a few tanks...but it won't last long!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rings and compression is still strong/great after 30 plus hours, the ports are not really wide in this experiment. I havn`t torn it down but check it through the exhaust port about once a month.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Go ahead and share my day with you guys... global warming ain't so bad!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dang... didn't mean to run everyone off...


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dang... didn't mean to run everyone off...



'Saw right Jimmy.......just seeing those temps made me sleepy......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> 'Saw right Jimmy.......just seeing those temps made me sleepy......


I figured a mariner such as your self it would make you think of the sheet line pulling tight as wind filled the sails and a nice rum drink while she heels over and settles into a nice 2' sea on a 15 second period....



























Or 











Fah-Q Jimmy! Bring your candy ass up here and bring a shovel!


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> I figured a mariner such as your self it would make you think of the sheet line pulling tight as wind filled the sails and a nice rum drink while she heels over and settles into a nice 2' sea on a 15 second period....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fah-Q Jimmy! Bring your candy ass up here and bring a shovel!




LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lil bit of blowing about snow here that has mounded up a couple of 6" drifts that need relocating.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lil bit of blowing about snow here that has mounded up a couple of 6" drifts that need relocating.


Politicians there too huh?


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry !!!
I've been doin some maths ,,,,,
- You cut some wood with your Stihl , dry it then burn it in your stove and heat the house .
-I cut some wood with my Stihl , dry it then burn it in my furnace and heat the house .
-Robin uses his Jonnie'sRed to cut wood , dries it and then has to burn it in 2 stoves to heat the house .
My maths say that Robin either has really crappy wood like pffftfir or pfffftpoople or them JonesyRed saws are poop .
What's your maths say ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !!!
> I've been doin some maths ,,,,,
> - You cut some wood with your Stihl , dry it then burn it in your stove and heat the house .
> -I cut some wood with my Stihl , dry it then burn it in my furnace and heat the house .
> -Robin uses his Jonnie'sRed to cut wood , dries it and then has to burn it in 2 stoves to heat the house .
> My maths say that Robin either has really crappy wood like pffftfir or pfffftpoople or them JonesyRed saws are poop .
> What's your maths say ?



Adds up jus fine! He doesn`t let his wood dry!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> I run it but others have to listen to it, I wear my helmet and caps and its still loud but not too bad but anyone near by has a ear full. Dan can tell ya how bad it is, worse than firing off 30 06 rounds with the end of the barrel 2 - 3 inches from the ears....LOL
> I can still get 4 stroke all the way up to 16,000 but I tune it back to 15,500 and that sucka is still holding together, its just an experiment and if it blows up I have 25 more sets to choose from. I am starting to get the itch to do some more grinding and have a few more ideas to try out in the next one, the mind never stops turning...LOL


Outa sight!! Will stay tuned! LOL
How's the storm doing? Gone?


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Adds up jus fine! He doesn`t let his wood dry!


Either that or too dry! LOL
Those old Johnny's sound nice though!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!!!!!!


Or the old man's 12hp Gravely blower! Throws snow 30 ft. Blast to run!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !!!
> I've been doin some maths ,,,,,
> - You cut some wood with your Stihl , dry it then burn it in your stove and heat the house .
> -I cut some wood with my Stihl , dry it then burn it in my furnace and heat the house .
> -Robin uses his Jonnie'sRed to cut wood , dries it and then has to burn it in 2 stoves to heat the house .
> My maths say that Robin either has really crappy wood like pffftfir or pfffftpoople or them JonesyRed saws are poop .
> What's your maths say ?


You gonna get him all wound up ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !!!
> I've been doin some maths ,,,,,
> - You cut some wood with your Stihl , dry it then burn it in your stove and heat the house .
> -I cut some wood with my Stihl , dry it then burn it in my furnace and heat the house .
> -Robin uses his Jonnie'sRed to cut wood , dries it and then has to burn it in 2 stoves to heat the house .
> My maths say that Robin either has really crappy wood like pffftfir or pfffftpoople or them JonesyRed saws are poop .
> What's your maths say ?





dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !!!
> I've been doin some maths ,,,,,
> - You cut some wood with your Stihl , dry it then burn it in your stove and heat the house .
> -I cut some wood with my Stihl , dry it then burn it in my furnace and heat the house .
> -Robin uses his Jonnie'sRed to cut wood , dries it and then has to burn it in 2 stoves to heat the house .
> My maths say that Robin either has really crappy wood like pffftfir or pfffftpoople or them JonesyRed saws are poop .
> What's your maths say ?



If we're get all mathy here, yer missing the most important number.......how many square feet of heeted space you talking...?? I just started burning my second ash tree this season in the cookstove. First on was standing dead in my back yard......burnt just about every skrid of it. I get to make my koffee in the morning and suppah at night one that one so it's more than just heet......doubt Stihl cut wood could get my koffee perked afore I had to go to work.....have to go git Dunkin' Dougnutz or sumpin'....Jonsereds cut wood gets it done quick.......hot n' black......NO Cream........sickle........needed........


----------



## Cantdog

Oh....almost forgot.....This fella must have had huge number of Stihls to sell....

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/mark...s-to-dollar50-chainsaws/ar-AAmUFWA?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Either that or too dry! LOL
> Those old Johnny's sound nice though!


 Toadstools would be drier....LOL


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> Not sure where this latest 346xp I got will stop Jerry but I know it'll 4-stroke up to 16,000. Ive got it clipped down about 14,500 right now... plenty of sing for me.
> 
> I'm curious how the ring life is holding up on those saws Jerry. No doubt they are lasting from the reports... thats the real art. I can port one to fly for a few tanks...but it won't last long!!


Where the Stihl has the advantage over the Husky's with just one ring!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

cheeves said:


> Or the old man's 12hp Gravely blower! Throws snow 30 ft. Blast to run!!


Had my 5665 out Sunday with the 30" bush hog. Love that machine.


----------



## dancan

I dunno Jerry , sounds like someone is tryin to hoodwink us with some fancy "New Maths" .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, two minus make a plus or - + - = +, just the way it is.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, two minus make a plus or - + - = +, just the way it is.




Yep......just the way it is......thatz rite.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Who says they are math wizards.. they are saw hacks Robin!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I gots me a fancy calculator....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well is it a good Hoosky calculator?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Would never get a correct tally from a Husky calculator...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow relocated, trip in and out done, another coffee at the ready. Plows out there running around like hornets.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

A cool frosty morning here... warming up to the low 50s.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Who says they are math wizards.. they are saw hacks Robin!


Metric hacks at that.....well that's a step up from the Ye Olde Imperial Measure....progress at least.....LOL!


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> A cool frosty morning here... warming up to the low 50s.



Yep frosty here too........in fact.......frost stihl coming right out of the sky......


----------



## pioneerguy600

No let up here either, snow still dropping rapid like, not much wind so its sticking around.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep....finally got around to being winter......all the storms we had in Dec and Jan that started as snow and ended as rain left us with totally bare ground until a week or so ago........now got three feet on the level......but the sun is stronger now so it'll settle the snow quickly......fine by me.....


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yep....finally got around to being winter......all the storms we had in Dec and Jan that started as snow and ended as rain left us with totally bare ground until a week or so ago........now got three feet on the level......but the sun is stronger now so it'll settle the snow quickly......fine by me.....


4 WC tonight but trend is warming trend into end of next week....but sig storm hitting w coast tomorrow that may impact us in a week to 5 days.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Real wacky day at the jobsite, 5 different vehicles ended up in the ditch, nothing but polished ice under all this new snow.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Another day of stupidity. Picked up my next job, a YMCA. Good sized project but we are working behind the worst grading contractor around. I got nominated to run this one as I have experience with said idiots.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Another day of stupidity. Picked up my next job, a YMCA. Good sized project but we are working behind the worst grading contractor around. I got nominated to run this one as I have experience with said idiots.


Good luck !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Pitter patter lets get at 'er.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Pitter patter lets get at 'er.




Yep.....UmmmmHmmm........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning Robin. Big plans for the day? Prep for a big safety meeting?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Fine day here for a change, sun is out and the temps just a few below freezing.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning Robin. Big plans for the day? Prep for a big safety meeting?



Minor Safety Meeting........beautiful day......


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Minor Safety Meeting........beautiful day......


Mornin'... Stoves roarin'.... Jamaican Blue hot mug in hand..... Buenos Dias amigos!!! Good day shaping up.....finally!!! Be safe......!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The snow is now too deep for working in the woods, I walked in a woods road we work on and the snow is up to my knees, if my boots were to make it all the way down to the bare ground there would be more than 30" of the white stuff, even deeper where it drifted.


----------



## Cantdog

You too Bobby!!

Been a pretty productive morning here..so far.....First had to build a fire in the cookstove....let it go out overnight as the big stove was plenty with temp only dropping to 25 'Merican.....bride's away for a couple nights so had the place to myself.....made koffee as soon as the stove was up to temp. Grabbed my well used Danny Dipper out of the koffee beans and measured out four heaping dippers full of roasted beans into the bean grinder like always and like always I smile a little at the finely made little dripper....besides it's obvious usefulness it is of tremendous value to me. Then I got the fixings out of the fridge and constructed a chicken 'n noodle soup ......had the broth and meat already as I cooked off the bird a couple days ago.....selected my favorite kitchen knife...a beautiful 11" job with a 6" blade...sharp as can be......another hand made item with a beautiful wood drip that Unc gave us. Then I preceded to slice and dice the various vegetables for the soup and adding them and the spices in an order of cook times to the simmering broth on the cookstove, stirring them in gently with my large Danny made spoon.........as going about my work it dawned on me just how much I cherish each of the hand made items that I use every day that was generously gifted to me/us...........and who would ever imagined that these unique and beautiful items came freely from a bunch of chainsaw geeks I met in the interwebs.....simply amazing.....Thanks again guys.....Oh and the soup came out awesome being cooked on Jonsereds cut apple wood......no bitter aftertaste like stuffs cooked on Stihl cut wood........LOL....and u thot I was getting all sentimental......


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The snow is now too deep for working in the woods, I walked in a woods road we work on and the snow is up to my knees, if my boots were to make it all the way down to the bare ground there would be more than 30" of the white stuff, even deeper where it drifted.




Yep...about the same here......I'm gonna try to get back in the woods tomorrow.....'spose to mid 40s and sunny......got out all my wilted and standing dead before the snow. but there is one maple blow down that I left......it's not far from the shop....actually the closest tree to the shop that I'm taking this season......I can dig my way to it if necessary......probably about another half cord of nice dry wood......


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Stihl cut rock maple dried two years is rocking right along, may have to stop burning it for now as its making too much heat for the outside temps, have to reload the woodbox/rack with Stihl cut lesser quality smooth bark maple. I already burned up all the black spruce I had on hand, plenty more piled and dry but its sorta blocked in now by the recent snowfalls. Oh well have to sacrifice a little sometimes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I fired up the backhoe and did a little snow removal this past Wednesday, cut out about 1/2 mile of drifted snow, in places about 4' deep. No plowing through that stuff just plenty of bucketing just like shoveling but with a much bigger shovel....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I fired up the backhoe and did a little snow removal this past Wednesday, cut out about 1/2 mile of drifted snow, in places about 4' deep. No plowing through that stuff just plenty of bucketing just like shoveling but with a much bigger shovel....LOL




I can relate!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

These latest two snowfalls will settle quickly if the temps rise a few degrees above freezing but even then going is still very difficult through that hard packed snow, easier to go over it than through it, need a snow cat right now.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> These latest two snowfalls will settle quickly if the temps rise a few degrees above freezing but even then going is still very difficult through that hard packed snow, easier to go over it than through it, need a snow cat right now.



Yep when I was a kid half tracks were popular in the woods around here......usually mounted on a Ford 8n or similar sized Case tractor.....occasionally on a Case or John Deer bucket loader.......If you get them installed correctly and they weren't totally worn out, they got around real well over rough terrain and or deep snow.....CleatTrack was the best brand we used.....excellent rigs.....the only draw back was steering......farm tractor brakes were not heavy enough to steer with very good...lot of times you'd have to clear a spot in the woods with the bucket in order to get the front wheels on the ground to turn around......they pretty much disappeared when FWD and ring chains came along.......


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> The snow is now too deep for working in the woods, I walked in a woods road we work on and the snow is up to my knees, if my boots were to make it all the way down to the bare ground there would be more than 30" of the white stuff, even deeper where it drifted.


Snow shoes! lol
Used em 2 years ago. Ocean State Job Lot here sells em.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It is real easy to find and pick up a cable skidder up here right now, lots of Timber jacks selling for cheap these days. I know of one with low use hours on it, knew the machine since new and could pick it up for around 8 t US ready for work, comes with ring chains on all four so taking a tractor in the woods for any serious harvesting isn`t worth the effort. Still ok for us wood scroungers that can work when the weather permits and not need to make money off the work expended.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Stihl cut rock maple dried two years is rocking right along, may have to stop burning it for now as its making too much heat for the outside temps, have to reload the woodbox/rack with Stihl cut lesser quality smooth bark maple. I already burned up all the black spruce I had on hand, plenty more piled and dry but its sorta blocked in now by the recent snowfalls. Oh well have to sacrifurnin a





Cantdog said:


> You too Bobby!!
> 
> Been a pretty productive morning here..so far.....First had to build a fire in the cookstove....let it go out overnight as the big stove was plenty with temp only dropping to 25 'Merican.....bride's away for a couple nights so had the place to myself.....made koffee as soon as the stove was up to temp. Grabbed my well used Danny Dipper out of the koffee beans and measured out four heaping dippers full of roasted beans into the bean grinder like always and like always I smile a little at the finely made little dripper....besides it's obvious usefulness it is of tremendous value to me. Then I got the fixings out of the fridge and constructed a chicken 'n noodle soup ......had the broth and meat already as I cooked off the bird a couple days ago.....selected my favorite kitchen knife...a beautiful 11" job with a 6" blade...sharp as can be......another hand made item with a beautiful wood drip that Unc gave us. Then I preceded to slice and dice the various vegetables for the soup and adding them and the spices in an order of cook times to the simmering broth on the cookstove, stirring them in gently with my large Danny made spoon.........as going about my work it dawned on me just how much I cherish each of the hand made items that I use every day that was generously gifted to me/us...........and who would ever imagined that these unique and beautiful items came freely from a bunch of chainsaw geeks I met in the interwebs.....simply amazing.....Thanks again guys.....Oh and the soup came out awesome being cooked on Jonsereds cut apple wood......no bitter aftertaste like stuffs cooked on Stihl cut wood........LOL....and u thot I was getting all sentimental......


Choice Post my Friend!!! Mahalo....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is real easy to find and pick up a cable skidder up here right now, lots of Timber jacks selling for cheap these days. I know of one with low use hours on it, knew the machine since new and could pick it up for around 8 t US ready for work, comes with ring chains on all four so taking a tractor in the woods for any serious harvesting isn`t worth the effort. Still ok for us wood scroungers that can work when the weather permits and not need to make money off the work expended.



Same around here...even more so since a lot of the paper mills have closed their doors. $8-10,000 will buy a you a very nice used machine these days. But they don't like real deep snow either.......once they start hopping up and down real easy to take out a transmission or u-joints.!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

One needs to keep a track broke all winter in and out but the few now running and in use work all winter, the feller bunchers are taking over with porters hauling all the wood now.


----------



## Cantdog

Page TREE ZZZZzzzlackahzzzzzz..........


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Page TREE ZZZZzzzlackahzzzzzz..........


Mornin' Rt eautiful mornin out here could pass for Maine or Novi!! Turkeys come and gone! Song birds flyin in....skunks ect gone. Saw a nice buck out here 2 mornin's ago and I'm 400 yrds from center of Plymouth up here atop Watsons Hill lol. Town land out there and town don't even know about it! lol all from the city....Most of my woods on it!
Well no ones around. Just killin' time getting over this flu.....(about whole town down with it....too many people!)
See yah in a bit.....be good!


----------



## dancan

Page 2 bump !!!!



She holds that 660 better than I've seen guys hols a 390 ExPee lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

A 660 doing firewood duty, can`t say much bout that!


----------



## Cantdog

WEll now................if I wasn't already in love...........I might be......influenced.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> WEll now................if I wasn't already in love...........I might be......influenced.....



That`s not a red saw she`s running!!


----------



## cheeves

dancan said:


> Page 2 bump !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> She holds that 660 better than I've seen guys hols a 390 ExPee lol



Looks like my Sister-in-Law Sandra....AS Member! Serious Gals!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> A 660 doing firewood duty, can`t say much bout that!


She's just working out!


----------



## cheeves

cheeves said:


> She's just working out!


Mornin' Beautiful morning here. 36..
Gonna do some more 03 then hit the wp. Sandra's out there already and Pats comin' over. Anyone else is welcome!
Take care fine featherd friends today!
You're "The Finest Kind"!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Turned out to be a nice day, the snow melted and settled a bit more, not much mud yet.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s not a red saw she`s running!!


I know......and that's a distraction.......but just as well......if she was running a 90 Jonsereds.......there might be anothah De-vorse in my future.........not really... but fun to imagine.........oh- oh this on the interwebs forever...right......this might not end well......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I know......and that's a distraction.......but just as well......if she was running a 90 Jonsereds.......there might be anothah De-vorse in my future.........not really... but fun to imagine.........oh- oh this on the interwebs forever...right......this might not end well......


Depends on who reads it.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone sleeping in?


----------



## tbone75

Slide by bump


----------



## dancan

Buummmmp !


----------



## Cantdog

Pretty bumpy in here at the bottom of page II.......looks like Sunday I'll be able to get back in the woods......the snow has settled a lot and with rain this afternoon and Saturday should firm up good....beat some roads in and let 'em freeze......smooth going....


----------



## dancan

Homemade chicken soup page 2 bump !!!!!
I gave the 241 a tuneup today and ported the muffler , while the muffler was off I had a look at the piston , it looked like new from what I could see 
I even took the grinder to the bar and knocked some paint off the edges for a 4% gain .


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Homemade chicken soup page 2 bump !!!!!
> I gave the 241 a tuneup today and ported the muffler , while the muffler was off I had a look at the piston , it looked like new from what I could see
> I even took the grinder to the bar and knocked some paint off the edges for a 4% gain .


Bet ya only got 3% on that little thing ! LOL


----------



## dancan

The 4% is on the bar grind but I'm hoping to get an extra 12% on the muffler port , I did use a dremel and carbide burr you know ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Will it be noisy now? Should I add an additional set of ear plugs to the kit?


----------



## dancan

Polly not too crazy wild on the port job so it should be ok lol
I opened up the factory exhaust port so no hack job or need to weld on any deflectors , it looks stock lol
If the weather cooperates , trees will fall tomorrow


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mild with some fog out there, snow receding quickly.


----------



## dancan

Fagh is lifting , no rain yet


----------



## dancan

I guess it's louder , Jerry could hear me almost a mile away lol
The saw did seam to pick up a bit , polly close to 32.5%


----------



## dancan

Page 2 Mighty Mouse Bump !!!!


----------



## dancan

Not a Hussqvee to be seen for miles .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Not a Hussqvee to be seen for miles .



That is a, no Hussquvee picture!!


----------



## Cantdog

Page III Slack attack!!!!! Good looking week ahead.....temps every day in the 40s/50s 'Merican......snow is running scared...


----------



## cheeves

Morning! Beautiful out there! No wind rt now 29 53 later with sw prob around 8knts.....nice!
Hiitin' this flu with even the kitchen sink! lol startin to cave! TG!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Morning! Beautiful out there! No wind rt now 29 53 later with sw prob around 8knts.....nice!
> Hiitin' this flu with even the kitchen sink! lol startin to cave! TG!


Sure hope you kick its azz soon !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a beautiful day here all day, sun was out in a clear sky all day, could still see well outside even at 6:30 pm.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think some more snow turned to water today, good bit of it has sort of ran off.


----------



## dancan

TaDa !!!!!






Husqvovites bow down page 3 bump !


----------



## dancan

Not a mufflerbolt lost yet in the making of these piles lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Not a mufflerbolt lost yet in the making of these piles lol



Possibly a few Orange saws buried under there!


----------



## dancan

They was too skittered to show up lol
It's a shame there's not more members around , we could have a gtg , a few nice trees to fell and plenty of pfftfir to cut cookies .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Be much less snow to wade through by next weekend if this weather holds.


----------



## dancan

Yup a lot less snow but cold blast on the way , the high on Saturday might be -8C .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ground will be firm!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mornin' 

Been busy and slacking but may stick this MS360 back together today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Mornin'
> 
> Been busy and slacking but may stick this MS360 back together today.


 I have one of them, don`t ever remember running it, have a 036 PRO that I ran once also but I do use my MS 362 fairly often. Gave a 034 Super away cause I never ran it either.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have one of them, don`t ever remember running it, have a 036 PRO that I ran once also but I do use my MS 362 fairly often. Gave a 034 Super away cause I never ran it either.


I love a 70cc saw and can routinely use one. Lately I have been loving a ported 50cc and a ported 60cc saw a LOT. I still think I want to do larger falling with a 70 - 90cc saw but under 16" around here don't want to lug a 044 or 372 around.


----------



## dancan

MS241 lol
Mighty Mouse 026 gets it done even faster and doesn't need a kick stand to keep it upright .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

Because of the ported Mighty Mouses I hardly need my bigger saws any more!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Super slacckers in here, where is Ole Biscuit?


----------



## Cantdog

Oh I'm around......like the button on the outhouse door......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh I'm around......like the button on the outhouse door......


 How`s the tractor barn commencing?


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> How`s the tractor barn commencing?



Though it was done.......but now he wants four 10' 6" X 10' 6" rolling doors with an 8' row of "carriage house" glass in each and one with a 3' 0" X 6' 8" man door built into it as well.....start drawing that stuff Monday.... Lol Thurs I was just finishing trussing the collar ties to the rafters up in the attic when a squall blew in......wasn't to bad with the wind and rain but when it changed over to a deluge of pea sized hail it got real loud about 6" over my head!!!!! I had to climb down out of there until it blew though!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Though it was done.......but now he wants four 10' 6" X 10' 6" rolling doors with an 8' row of "carriage house" glass in each and one with a 3' 0" X 6' 8" man door built into it as well.....start drawing that stuff Monday.... Lol Thurs I was just finishing trussing the collar ties to the rafters up in the attic when a squall blew in......wasn't to bad with the wind and rain but when it changed over to a deluge of pea sized hail it got real loud about 6" over my head!!!!! I had to climb down out of there until it blew though!!!!



That has turned into a good project for a winters work, your last picts showed it still had open sides.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> That has turned into a good project for a winters work, your last picts showed it still had open sides.


More pix would be nice . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> More pix would be nice . LOL


 Yes please.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a good afternoon in the woods dropping trees for the powerline right of way, just 10 merican today but the windthrill made it a bit brisk.


----------



## tbone75

Cold here today , but not that cold . 30* right now .


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Brisk here today at -11 C , wind making it feel much colder.


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> I love a 70cc saw and can routinely use one. Lately I have been loving a ported 50cc and a ported 60cc saw a LOT. I still think I want to do larger falling with a 70 - 90cc saw but under 16" around here don't want to lug a 044 or 372 around.


Get an old clean 61 and convert it to a 272. Got one here with a Hiway P/C. all kinds a power! But prefer Jerry's "Mighty Mouse!" lol Mostly cut smaller dead standing oak with my back! Especially now without the help from the pills!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Brisk here today at -11 C , wind making it feel much colder.


Almost like Siberia up here on the hill. lol Water looks COLD!!! But the old wood stove has it nice in here! 
Mostly Mighty Mouse cut wood.......a little 262! lol


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Cold here today , but not that cold . 30* right now .


Hey T!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Bobby !!


----------



## stihl023/5

Evening fellas


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Get an old clean 61 and convert it to a 272. Got one here with a Hiway P/C. all kinds a power! But prefer Jerry's "Mighty Mouse!" lol Mostly cut smaller dead standing oak with my back! Especially now without the help from the pills!


 A fellow I work with has the most pristine 61 I ever seen, he thinks its too heavy for him and has only ran it once for less than a tank of fuel. He so wants to trade the 61 to me for a Mighty Mouse but I have no use for Orange Plastic saws.


----------



## dancan

Sounds like a bad trade to me Jerry. 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Sounds like a bad trade to me Jerry.
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



I have told him no, more than once...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have told him no more than once...LOL



Silly 'Nadianz.....


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> A fellow I work with has the most pristine 61 I ever seen, he thinks its too heavy for him and has only ran it once for less than a tank of fuel. He so wants to trade the 61 to me for a Mighty Mouse but I have no use for Orange Plastic saws.


Great design though, but not as nice as a 162!
You like the old ones like me but unlike you all mine have just "faded away!"


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> More pix would be nice . LOL



Yep try to get some this week.....real bad weather the day I finished up.....hail...rain and wind....just got contacted ....looks like a new copper mine opening up......and I'm lead copper dude.....we'll see....never count my chickenz till they hatch......but if this goes down.......be enough to buy a couple new chains......LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Great design though, but not as nice as a 162!
> You like the old ones like me but unlike you all mine have just "faded away!"


 For real work conditions I have to say I like the Stihls the best, my Sachs Dolmars seldom ever see work even though they are really capable saws just harder to find parts for. All the rest are mostly shelf queens now, those 25 to 30 lb saws are overkill for me these days...LOL


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> A fellow I work with has the most pristine 61 I ever seen, he thinks its too heavy for him and has only ran it once for less than a tank of fuel. He so wants to trade the 61 to me for a Mighty Mouse but I have no use for Orange Plastic saws.


Ask him if he wants to deal?


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> For real work conditions I have to say I like the Stihls the best, my Sachs Dolmars seldom ever see work even though they are really capable saws just harder to find parts for. All the rest are mostly shelf queens now, those 25 to 30 lb saws are overkill for me these days...LOL


You're the Master my Man!! My old man would Love you!!!
My other saws are getting dusty oily and lonely since the "Mighty Mouse" showed up!! Only the 262, Tlandrums 44, and the Dolkita have seen much other action.


----------



## farrell

Morning kids!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cheeves

cheeves said:


> You're the Master my Man!! My old man would Love you!!!
> My other saws are getting dusty oily and lonely since the "Mighty Mouse" showed up!! Only the 262, Tlandrums 44, and the Dolkita have seen much other action.


What about Lee down in Falmouth......you guys can't find any parts anywhere? Gotta be parts from old dealers.....past down somewhere! Dolmar plant in Hamburg was bombed many times in the War. Father said he walked thru it! And went back after the War. Wiped out!


----------



## tbone75

Just bout lunch time !


----------



## farrell

My powers out.........weather aint even bad

Lectric company upgrading the poles and wires in the area tho.........sure they are the cause

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

farrell said:


> My powers out.........weather aint even bad
> 
> Lectric company upgrading the poles and wires in the area tho.........sure they are the cause
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That sucks !


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> What about Lee down in Falmouth......you guys can't find any parts anywhere? Gotta be parts from old dealers.....past down somewhere! Dolmar plant in Hamburg was bombed many times in the War. Father said he walked thru it! And went back after the War. Wiped out!


 I can get parts through the mail and off the internet for the SD saws but its even easier to pick up what I want/need from my local Stihl dealer. I have a good relationship with them there and get fast service with a discount and a smile! No waiting for weeks for a part to arrive from Stihl, get them quick and keep the saws running, only way to make money. Although I have enough SD parts squirreled away to repair or build any and all of the SD saws I own, just holding on to them for safe keeping.. John can telly you all about the NOS parts whoarder I am, he has chased down and bought plenty of them for me.......LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Silly 'Nadianz.....



I told him, no, again today when he spied the 026 I had repaired that I was returning to its owner. He thought the saw was for him, now he is sad faced again.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can get parts through the mail and off the internet for the SD saws but its even easier to pick up what I want/need from my local Stihl dealer. I have a good relationship with them there and get fast service with a discount and a smile! No waiting for weeks for a part to arrive from Stihl, get them quick and keep the saws running, only way to make money. Although I have enough SD parts squirreled away to repair or build any and all of the SD saws I own, just holding on to them for safe keeping.. John can telly you all about the NOS parts whoarder I am, he has chased down and bought plenty of them for me.......LOL


Been a few parts we ran down . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Been a few parts we ran down . LOL



You sure did and not always for chainsaws either..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You sure did and not always for chainsaws either..


What ever is needed or wanted . LOL


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I told him, no, again today when he spied the 026 I had repaired that I was returning to its owner. He thought the saw was for him, now he is sad faced again.



Ayup , typical Husqueeze owner , sad faced ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ayup , typical Husqueeze owner , sad faced ...


 Yep, wiped the smile right off his face, he sure thought I had built him a MM and finally broke down to trade off, nope, not gonna happen. No Husqueeze allowed at my place, not even gonna pick one up off te roadside on trash day, did once but not again..


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page deux bump


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Page deux bump



A Doo bump?? EEEeeew!!!! Wipe yer feets!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Beautiful morning here, if this weather keeps up it will be great chainsawing this coming weekend. We have a heap of firewood to get moved from two different locations..


----------



## stihl023/5

Good morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got peoples asking about firewood now, should I run or hide?


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got peoples asking about firewood now, should I run or hide?


Send them to Danny . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Send them to Danny . LOL


 Yep , he can deal with them. He has mountains of wood to get rid of.


----------



## Cantdog

Rainy, cold and dank.....all day...well...after it stopped snowing...both home stoves jogging along on Jonsereds cut wood....house very comfy. The Free Flow was humping all day to bring the shop back up to temp after being out for a couple days.....takes a long time to bring all that iron back up to temp, was a nice 70 'Merican there when I left.......rounded her full....be nice in the morning.....


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Hey Bobby !!


All this talk bout the Jhonsyreds drug this thread down to the bottom of page 3 so bump back to the top lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wet morning, snow stopped overnight and now its a heavy mist falling turning the snow over to slush but the roads are clear.


----------



## Cantdog

Tried to get him to model the sox too.....he declined......even after being plied with imported (to New Hamstah) tall green cans....nope...a no-go.....Oh well......finally got the stuff to him......looks damn neah 'Nadian in his new toque!!


----------



## stihl023/5

Temps falling today and very windy. They say it might snow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Tried to get him to model the sox too.....he declined......even after being plied with imported (to New Hamstah) tall green cans....nope...a no-go.....Oh well......finally got the stuff to him......looks damn neah 'Nadian in his new toque!!
> 
> View attachment 563224



Toque needs a lil tassel/ball on tip top, then be Nadian enough! Must be real close relative anyhoo, could pass for Old Man of the Woods round heah!






Maritime version, more like what would be seen around NS


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Blew this saw apart today. Put in an order for parts.. another TS420 Stihl. Ate lots of dirt... lots. 









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rings are certainly worn, what the piston look like?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rings are certainly worn, what the piston look like?


Pretty thin on intake side


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Pretty thin on intake side


 Injested lots of dust!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Injested lots of dust!


The strato port was covered in dust. Its getting a new carb too..i feel eating that much dust didn't do anything good for it either.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Likely the best. Are the crank bearings shielded on the inside?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nope.. they are standard metal caged bearings. The weird thing is they have changed sizes several times on this model saw. This one is 6202 on FW side and a 6202/36.3 on the PTO. That 1.3 mm bigger OD than a 6202. Only used on a TS410/420 saw. Go figure... 

Getting OEM through my normal vendor. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Nope.. they are standard metal caged bearings. The weird thing is they have changed sizes several times on this model saw. This one is 6202 on FW side and a 6202/36.3 on the PTO. That 1.3 mm bigger OD than a 6202. Only used on a TS410/420 saw. Go figure...
> 
> Getting OEM through my normal vendor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


 Open bearings must see a lot of dust/grit also, get rough real early in the engines life.


----------



## Cantdog

Few more pics of the tractor shed project......drawing up the rolling door details for it the first of next week.......


----------



## Cantdog

Oooops........looks like I got a double in there!! Must be twice as good!!


----------



## tbone75

Super nice looking shed !!!


----------



## Bocephus046

Howdy men 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Hello


----------



## Bocephus046

tbone75 said:


> Hello



How you doing John? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Bocephus046 said:


> How you doing John?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doing fine , bout ready to have a big saw sale . Got over loaded on saws again . LOL


----------



## Bocephus046

tbone75 said:


> Doing fine , bout ready to have a big saw sale . Got over loaded on saws again . LOL



Same here, but no signs of slowing down here.
Have anything interesting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Bocephus046 said:


> Same here, but no signs of slowing down here.
> Have anything interesting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MS880 , 2 - MS460s ,660 , 2 - 346xpees , all good runners


----------



## Bocephus046

tbone75 said:


> MS880 , 2 - MS460s ,660 , 2 - 346xpees , all good runners



Got all them!! Been collecting homelites lately! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Bocephus046 said:


> Got all them!! Been collecting homelites lately! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also 2 - 200Ts & 2 - 020Ts . LOL No Homies


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oooops........looks like I got a double in there!! Must be twice as good!!



Really nice building Robin, very neat and tidy.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Really nice building Robin, very neat and tidy.



Thanks Jerry.....The old fella keeps changing his mind about it.....backasswards building project it's becoming, but what the heck , it's his money and I get paid by the hour he might as well get it the way he wants it. I'm fairly certain that a insulated cement floor is now in it's future as well as rolling doors.......I believe the tractor shed is destined to be where he stores/shows his Beemerz, Alphaz and a couple somewhat rare Mercedes......I think the tractors will stay out back in the three sided 30 X 60 steel lean-to on the backside of his garage.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, as long as his pockets are deep enough, who cares how many changes or extras wanted.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Few more pics of the tractor shed project......drawing up the rolling door details for it the first of next week.......
> 
> View attachment 563998
> View attachment 564000
> View attachment 564001
> View attachment 564002
> View attachment 564003


Really nice job Robin!!! Man..... your work is Superb......Used to frame houses in the 70's. Sometimes 3 in a week! Cape, Scituate, Marshfield, and around here. 
How's your Cousin Linda doing?


----------



## cheeves

cheeves said:


> Really nice job Robin!!! Man..... your work is Superb......Used to frame houses in the 70's. Sometimes 3 in a week! Cape, Scituate, Marshfield, and around here.
> How's your Cousin Linda doing?


----------



## cheeves

TEEEEEE!!!! How's it?


----------



## tbone75

Bocephus046 said:


> Got all them!! Been collecting homelites lately! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also 2 - 200Ts & 2 - 020Ts . LOL No Homies


cheeves said:


> TEEEEEE!!!! How's it?


Doing ok , this weather seems to be hard on the back , but getting by ok . 
How you doing ?


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Really nice job Robin!!! Man..... your work is Superb......Used to frame houses in the 70's. Sometimes 3 in a week! Cape, Scituate, Marshfield, and around here.
> How's your Cousin Linda doing?




I guess she's doing good Bobby......haven't seen her to talk to lately.....she and her new husband live in Surry, right next door, but I used to see her more often when she lived on the island!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, as long as his pockets are deep enough, who cares how many changes or extras wanted.



Yep....that's how I see it too.....he's having a blast being part of the project.....and I gotta hand it to the old fella......he was right there outdoors all winter with me and never did this work before. Not any good off the ground but he takes direction well...no rush....we only averaged 24-32 hrs a week.....but he pays in real greenbacks.....no other paper exchanged .....all good!!!


----------



## dancan

Bottom of page 2 BUMP !







200 yards by 20' not a muffler bolt lost or a Huskee to be see for miles


----------



## pioneerguy600

Husqueez be froze solid in that weather, no worries about bolts falling out....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Bottom of page 2 BUMP !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200 yards by 20' not a muffler bolt lost or a Huskee to be see for miles



You musta used a sythe on that stuff......that's why....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still a few sticks standing that are worth harvesting, all that downed stuff will be burned on site.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> I guess she's doing good Bobby......haven't seen her to talk to lately.....she and her new husband live in Surry, right next door, but I used to see her more often when she lived on the island!!


Does she still Lobster?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Bobby, still cold down your way? Did you get any new snow from that last disturbance that passed by? We are scheduled to be hit by some leftovers coming this way.


----------



## cheeves

Mornin' you guys! Got action comin'! You'll get it too! Going thru the wood lately! Good thing I've got some stuff I got green a few years ago. Solid.....locust and black maple. Maple has the good burn time and great heat from the locust. Have generator ready incase power goes out....but I actually like that.....peaceful!! LOL Growing up we lost power every winter at least few times! Us kids loved it. Could fool around and not get caught!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Bobby, still cold down your way? Did you get any new snow from that last disturbance that passed by? We are scheduled to be hit by some leftovers coming this way.


Yah 1 degree...been cold and really windy up here on Watsons Hill. But yesterday afternoon wasn't bad for a few hrs. Very pretty out there now. Big flock of turkeys comes every morning and then the mid males. Known them since they were babies so like pets1 Bunch of Cardinals out there now. Also know me since babies! lol
Got 6"s few days ago. Helped to insulate this 200 yr old house! Saw the radar yesterday. Storm has a distinct rotation and tail. Winds may approach 70. But anything under 113 not bad. Snow will be moist and wet with temps near freezing so likely loose power. But Spring is rapidly approaching. Sun is hot!!! Will keep an eye on NOAA MOSAIC RADAR. Took Climatology in college. LOL Take care my friend!!!
How's the new "Mighty Mouses?"


----------



## AGoodSteward

cheeves said:


> Yah 1 degree...been cold and really windy up here on Watsons Hill. But yesterday afternoon wasn't bad for a few hrs. Very pretty out there now. Big flock of turkeys comes every morning and then the mid males. Known them since they were babies so like pets1 Bunch of Cardinals out there now. Also know me since babies! lol
> Got 6"s few days ago. Helped to insulate this 200 yr old house! Saw the radar yesterday. Storm has a distinct rotation and tail. Winds may approach 70. But anything under 113 not bad. Snow will be moist and wet with temps near freezing so likely loose power. But Spring is rapidly approaching. Sun is hot!!! Will keep an eye on NOAA MOSAIC RADAR. Took Climatology in college. LOL Take care my friend!!!
> How's the new "Mighty Mouses?"


Kept the radar mosaic as home page for years. I know when a day off is coming as soon as a system breaks over the Rockies. Always kept it a secret so the groundies think I'm a swami.


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Does she still Lobster?



As far as I know she does......has a smaller boat and fishes way up the bay...Union River etc....just to keep busy. She married the Wess of Wesmac Boats so she runs the sea trials etc when they launch a new one....they build 7 models from 36' to 54'....the long ones are real flat aft and really go good with enough power!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Yah 1 degree...been cold and really windy up here on Watsons Hill. But yesterday afternoon wasn't bad for a few hrs. Very pretty out there now. Big flock of turkeys comes every morning and then the mid males. Known them since they were babies so like pets1 Bunch of Cardinals out there now. Also know me since babies! lol
> Got 6"s few days ago. Helped to insulate this 200 yr old house! Saw the radar yesterday. Storm has a distinct rotation and tail. Winds may approach 70. But anything under 113 not bad. Snow will be moist and wet with temps near freezing so likely loose power. But Spring is rapidly approaching. Sun is hot!!! Will keep an eye on NOAA MOSAIC RADAR. Took Climatology in college. LOL Take care my friend!!!
> How's the new "Mighty Mouses?"



All the Mighty Mouses are running great,at least so far and the last experimental one I built now has enough hours on it that I think it will last/survive for time to come. Wanted to put 40 - 50 hours on it to prove it would stay together with RPM that high and the changes in the upper transfers requiring the addition of liquid aluminum to seal them up and a little re direction. The carb requires a little modification as well as the airfilter to get more air and fuel into the cylinder.


----------



## Cantdog

Gotta run to Ellsworth and get Hoss some extra hay first thing this morning......top the pile off whilst I can stihl back down to it......hate dragging hay bales through 12-16" snow. Then load up the tractor and bring that home to clear the drives........'spose to start snowing proper around noon....need to get all that stuff done before then....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Get er done! I can finally get that freeze up re connected, got a new shut off valve connected last evening. New line and heater tape this morning,be back in business.


----------



## dancan

Page 2 Mighty Mouse for the win Stihl cut wood burning in the furnace turning this snow event into rain BUMP !!!

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

Warm inside, windy and raining outside.


----------



## Cantdog

Page Tree Bump!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Page Tree Bump!!!!!



The thaw is on, the roads are starting to get bumpy!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The thaw is on, the roads are starting to get bumpy!


They been doing that here for a month......hard on the road ways going from +50 to -10 ('Merican) every day.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been that way off and on, now the ruts are forming and the pot holes very deep.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been that way off and on, now the ruts are forming and the pot holes very deep.




Yeah.....our newer, well engineered, roads stand it pretty well but the other 90% of our roads that started as cow paths then became ox paths then became hoss and wagon roads then became dirt hossless carriage roads then got tarred several times/layers to present really suck when the frost goes out!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The road Dan lives on was re done 4 - 5 years back as an experiment they did the reclaim and rehash jobby. None of those experiments have lasted well here, be ok if it never froze I would venture but has gone all to double hockey sticks here. With any luck it will get a new repave with proper asphalt this year, if not it will take all year to patch it up.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> The road Dan lives on was re done 4 - 5 years back as an experiment they did the reclaim and rehash jobby. None of those experiments have lasted well here, be ok if it never froze I would venture but has gone all to double hockey sticks here. With any luck it will get a new repave with proper asphalt this year, if not it will take all year to patch it up.


They did ours about 5 years ago. It's cracking bad. They design them to fail. Job security.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The road Dan lives on was re done 4 - 5 years back as an experiment they did the reclaim and rehash jobby. None of those experiments have lasted well here, be ok if it never froze I would venture but has gone all to double hockey sticks here. With any luck it will get a new repave with proper asphalt this year, if not it will take all year to patch it up.



The DOT redid RT 15 to RT1 almost into Bucksport a few years back.....had a 'Nadian asphalt eater come to chew the layers up and reapply as one layer......worked great until the next spring......then was worse than before!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The DOT redid RT 15 to RT1 almost into Bucksport a few years back.....had a 'Nadian asphalt eater come to chew the layers up and reapply as one layer......worked great until the next spring......then was worse than before!!!!



Really fails where freeze and thaw conditions exist. Not enough of that gooey adhesive/sealer liquid asphalt used in the regurge application. They might get this to work if they add enough liquid to the mix so it seals itself against water infiltration. I know the fellow quite well in charge of the roads,Dept of Highways on the shore here and he agrees the mix needs adjusting.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I could add a bunch of opinion here... but alas I am tired. 

FDR with cement would be the option I would suggest then recover with appropriate layers.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Really fails where freeze and thaw conditions exist. Not enough of that gooey adhesive/sealer liquid asphalt used in the regurge application. They might get this to work if they add enough liquid to the mix so it seals itself against water infiltration. I know the fellow quite well in charge of the roads,Dept of Highways on the shore here and he agrees the mix needs adjusting.



I our case the only way make these roads good is to actually dig it all up and build a real road bed to put pavement on not just keep paving over a totally unsuitable base, that heavy truck traffic just works into muck as soon as it thaws!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Many of the roads here in the same condition, they were never built to be paved, not enough drainage built in the base and too much non granular fill that holds water. Solid when froze hard but goes all to heck when it thaws out.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> I our case the only way make these roads good is to actually dig it all up and build a real road bed to put pavement on not just keep paving over a totally unsuitable base, that heavy truck traffic just works into muck as soon as it thaws!!


Robin thats what FDR does. Its an amazing process. Its Full Depth Reclamation. What occurs is a "mixing" of existing materials (asphalt, stone, dirt, etc) to a depth of normally 10-12". (Think 750hp rototiller). Then they take they spread cement in a powder form across as a given rate with a huge drop spreader. (Portland cement by the tanker load). Then the tiller hooks to a water truck and stirs in the cement with water through the whole mixture. Bring in a grader and blade it and a big roller to roll it right behind the mixer. You can now pave right then or you ideally wait 3-7 days then pave it. The base can be cut with a core drill like a concrete slab. Cylinders normally pop around 900 psi but I have seen them got 2700 psi or better than some concrete. 

The process is designed to work on existing in place roads. I have done it a few times and it flat works great to heavy traffic and abused roads...like landfill access roads and such. 

I will try to find some videos.


----------



## Cantdog

Sounds like quite a process Jimmy....and probably works great but up this way where the standard frost line is 48" you have to create good drainage to get the water out of the road bed at least down four feet or it will freeze and heave no matter what the surface is.......in my area we have about a 3 1/2 to 4" surface rise during an average winter and that isn't in an open road bed....just in your yard or where ever......there are only two ways to build a decent road bed here.......either put in a good coarse gravel bed 42-48" deep with good down hill drainage or bring in enough fill to get at least 4-5' above any water that can't be drained.......if frost can get to water it will freeze. The biggest problem is as Jerry and I both said, most of our roads were never engineered just paved over cow paths......not the least bit uncommon to dig down to put in a culvert and encounter wooden corduroy that was used to firm up the roadway so the hosses and wagons could get through in a wet spell or mud season. What the biggest problem is that road bed is not consistent.....might be really good gravel in one place and clay another 100' feet on. If it all froze the same it would all go up the same amount and back down the same amount....but that isn't the case due to springs, boulders wood and clay that makes up the roadbed. FDR sounds like an awesome way to strengthen a road surface but up here in the land of frost you would still need something to sit it on.....and all but the most modern engineered roads (40 years old) don't have that.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Sounds like quite a process Jimmy....and probably works great but up this way where the standard frost line is 48" you have to create good drainage to get the water out of the road bed at least down four feet or it will freeze and heave no matter what the surface is.......in my area we have about a 3 1/2 to 4" surface rise during an average winter and that isn't in an open road bed....just in your yard or where ever......there are only two ways to build a decent road bed here.......either put in a good coarse gravel bed 42-48" deep with good down hill drainage or bring in enough fill to get at least 4-5' above any water that can't be drained.......if frost can get to water it will freeze. The biggest problem is as Jerry and I both said, most of our roads were never engineered just paved over cow paths......not the least bit uncommon to dig down to put in a culvert and encounter wooden corduroy that was used to firm up the roadway so the hosses and wagons could get through in a wet spell or mud season. What the biggest problem is that road bed is not consistent.....might be really good gravel in one place and clay another 100' feet on. If it all froze the same it would all go up the same amount and back down the same amount....but that isn't the case due to springs, boulders wood and clay that makes up the roadbed. FDR sounds like an awesome way to strengthen a road surface but up here in the land of frost you would still need something to sit it on.....and all but the most modern engineered roads (40 years old) don't have that.


No doubt the frost is heck to work around. Learned that in Alaska. 

Find all sorts of stuff in old tobacco cart paths around here.. dug up log lined paths, trolley tracks, etc.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sounds like quite a process Jimmy....and probably works great but up this way where the standard frost line is 48" you have to create good drainage to get the water out of the road bed at least down four feet or it will freeze and heave no matter what the surface is.......in my area we have about a 3 1/2 to 4" surface rise during an average winter and that isn't in an open road bed....just in your yard or where ever......there are only two ways to build a decent road bed here.......either put in a good coarse gravel bed 42-48" deep with good down hill drainage or bring in enough fill to get at least 4-5' above any water that can't be drained.......if frost can get to water it will freeze. The biggest problem is as Jerry and I both said, most of our roads were never engineered just paved over cow paths......not the least bit uncommon to dig down to put in a culvert and encounter wooden corduroy that was used to firm up the roadway so the hosses and wagons could get through in a wet spell or mud season. What the biggest problem is that road bed is not consistent.....might be really good gravel in one place and clay another 100' feet on. If it all froze the same it would all go up the same amount and back down the same amount....but that isn't the case due to springs, boulders wood and clay that makes up the roadbed. FDR sounds like an awesome way to strengthen a road surface but up here in the land of frost you would still need something to sit it on.....and all but the most modern engineered roads (40 years old) don't have that.



Maine is very much like here, there is every type of soil, rocks, bedrock, trees, stumps, cordrouy over swamp and river silt, clay, schist, gravel and you name it is under the roadbeds here. It all freezes and thaws at a different rate causing all sorts of subsidence and upheaval plus being soft so asphalt gets ripped apart. The roadbeds need to be stripped down to solid bearing and then be built up with blown stone we call serge and topped with gravel for drainage.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


>


Never seen a tractor with new tires except at a dealer. 
And they match side to side!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Never seen a tractor with new tires except at a dealer.
> And they match side to side!!!!


Well the rears I was told were dealer take offs...we will go with very minimal usage. The fronts have about 15' on them so far.

As for matching...yeah I am weird like that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pretty tractor Jimmy, looks to have had a good life and you got her all painted up where the paint had worn thin, nice new tires to.


----------



## Cantdog

Very nice looking tractor Jimmy!!!!

Yesterday was one of "those days" we get every so often between winter and summer.......crystal clear, no wind to speak of, warm sunshine......perfect day to load up the dogs and go for a walk along the shoreline. Jerry may recognize where this is as, if I remember right he and his wife made it down here when they were up last summer...a few pics.....This is Naskeag Point and Mt Desert across Jericho Bay.....and some of the islands in the famous Eggemoggin Reach.....


----------



## Cantdog

Few more.......


----------



## Cantdog

Last couple.......the northern end of the "High Island" way down the bay........Costa Rican Rat Hound.......and it looks like we were not the only one's out for a stroll on the shore....


----------



## tbone75

Great pix Robin !!!


----------



## Cantdog

Get yer azz up here and you could be in some of these pics!!!! LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Get yer azz up here and you could be in some of these pics!!!! LOL!!


I will sure try !!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pretty tractor Jimmy, looks to have had a good life and you got her all painted up where the paint had worn thin, nice new tires to.


Thanks Jerry.


Paint is all 100% original on the tins. Only the weights that are AM have been resprayed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks for the picts Robin, really enjoyed our day roaming around the peninsula, followed the shoreline and stopped often to take in the sights, walked the shore in several places. Had a lite lunch at the picnic tables just after crossing the high bridge over to Deer Isle heading down to Stonington.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Time to get to it. No need to sit around...it is Monday.


----------



## Stihl 041S

My day off.......

Heading to "The Large Green Doors" if there is time.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> My day off.......
> 
> Heading to "The Large Green Doors" if there is time.



Have a good one Unc!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Have a good one Unc!!!!


Eric Clapton 
Jimmie Vaughn
Holland and Holland Gun Room maybe(the Green Doors) they have moved to the 19th floor. 
Good meal

With daughter and My Lady.........not a shabby day


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Eric Clapton
> Jimmie Vaughn
> Holland and Holland Gun Room maybe(the Green Doors) they have moved to the 19th floor.
> Good meal
> 
> With daughter and My Lady.........not a shabby day



Sounds like a heck of a good day.......I can almost see your smile from here!!!! Oh wait that's either you or the sun.......Radiant....!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mild day, no sun but the snow that fell last night is melting away.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Adult beverages have been consumed 

Now to see Clapton and Stevie Ray Vaughns big brother Jimmy.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Adult beverages have been consumed
> 
> Now to see Clapton and Stevie Ray Vaughns big brother Jimmy.


U GO Unc!!!!!! WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> U GO Unc!!!!!! WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks Lad......Hell of a show.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mild day, no sun but the snow that fell last night is melting away.


Terrific day here! Got a lot done inspite of wind! Cleaned up and sharpened "Mighty Mouse!" ( been getting a lot of work lately) and and some of my other saws. Hate dirty saws!! Pounding the 03 now getting ready for more action today. Found a bunch of dead standing oak and can get in there with this "new" wood truck I have! Truck is excellent.....2002 Dodge 4x4 with a 318 and huge tires! Handles this sandy mud easily. After the mud in Ohio this stuff is a piece a cake!!! LOL
Take care my fine feathered friends!......You are valuable!!!!
Robin say hi to Linda for me!!! Woman is something else!!!! Had a haddock plate yesterday that was to die for!!! LOL Little hot sauce....Serious!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I havn`t cleaned my saws all winter but sharpen the chains every trip out. Have fell a mountain of wood over the winter, a lot of small stuff but it all burns and makes heat. Soon be time to buck a lot of it, split and pile to be ready for a couple years from now.


----------



## Scooterbum

According to my computer history, I spent a bit of time here. Anybody here still remember me? If not that's fine.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Scooterbum said:


> According to my computer history, I spent a bit of time here. Anybody here still remember me? If not that's fine.


Well HOLY HELL you Ol rattlesnake!!!!!!

We missed ya Steve. 

We should be pruning your fruit trees!!


----------



## tbone75

Scooterbum said:


> According to my computer history, I spent a bit of time here. Anybody here still remember me? If not that's fine.


Dang Scoot !! Sure nice to see you !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Scoot, good to hear from ya. I won`t forget, I have the bar you did for the Wigglesworth charity saw, matter of fact I have that saw and bar plus all the other stuff that came from winning that draw.


----------



## dancan

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

One of the many wood piles, eh Dan!


----------



## dancan

Yup , plenty of wood and not one lost muffler bolt lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nothing but orange n grey used for more than 17 years now and not one lost screw, bolt or muffler coming loose...


----------



## hemihead

caleath said:


> Ok...Stihl is better than Husqvarna....whats the deal with these flippy caps? I want to buy a saw from Homedepot! What bar oil is best? Really how hard is that one.
> 
> I will come up with some more...Happy Newyear!


McCullough is better than sthil

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihead

komatsuvarna said:


> They bout suk, buy one them there wildthingymajigs.


No mcculloch 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

hemihead said:


> McCullough is better than sthil
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


What's a sthil?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> What's a sthil?



Think, moonshiners...LOL


----------



## stihl023/5

Good morning men


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only thing I like about these temps is firm ground and no flies, great weather for chainsawing.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only thing I like about these temps is firm ground and no flies, great weather for chainsawing.


Agree....be heading out in a bit with my thermos and very best (fewer holes) long johns for some more dead standing oak.....with my trusty "Mighty Mouse!" 
Aloha good friends! Be safe and warm!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Think, moonshiners...LOL


 NOw I unner stood .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Agree....be heading out in a bit with my thermos and very best (fewer holes) long johns for some more dead standing oak.....with my trusty "Mighty Mouse!"
> Aloha good friends! Be safe and warm!!!



Hope you had a good day Bobby, weather was very nice today, temps rose steadily and much snow turned to water, all heading down hill.


----------



## dancan

cheeves said:


> Agree....be heading out in a bit with my thermos and very best (fewer holes) long johns for some more dead standing oak.....with my trusty "Mighty Mouse!"
> Aloha good friends! Be safe and warm!!!



Some of the newer under armor/long johns work real well but some are a waste of monies .
I just bought some from wallyworld on clearance , Kodiac brand, best ones yet 
I went back and bought the last 4 pair that they had , no holes yet lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

I still have my Stanfields from back in the 70`s, they sure made good gear back then and no holes in any of them yet. Not even Robin would have long johns that long....LOL
Still got my black wool Murphy`s also, think they is even older than the Stanfields.


----------



## dancan

Hard to beat wool even with the high tech gear lol
I do like real wool sweaters on top of the high tech gear , I found that it kept me at just the right temps while working in the woods this winter , I only wore a coat to get there and when I was done , even at the zero mark .






Stihl cut winter wood


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hard to beat wool even with the high tech gear lol
> I do like real wool sweaters on top of the high tech gear , I found that it kept me at just the right temps while working in the woods this winter , I only wore a coat to get there and when I was done , even at the zero mark .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stihl cut winter wood



A few days when cutting there were a tad sharp but the undergear kept me plenty warm.


----------



## dancan

Was about 5 and some minus sumthin windthrill that day .






Zerah and feels like - sumthin that day so I didn't even bother to start the tractor that day lol
I didn't even run the 0h26 Mighty Mouse Arctic , the 241 started the same as it does at 70F


----------



## dancan

I forgot, I also have a couple of pair of US military surplus triggers mitts to keep my hands warm and a balaclava to keep the face and noggin warm [emoji2]

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## pioneerguy600

Even when it was below zero I would still work up a sweat running a saw and cutting /dropping trees.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cold this morning, blustering wind but only a !/4 inch of new snow, no relocation required.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Evening.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yes it is ,Jimmy.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes it is ,Jimmy.


No it isn't.......it's morning.....LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Bobby!!!!!!!! Check this out!!

https://goodmorninggloucester.wordp...ect-storms-hannah-boden-found-on-irish-beach/


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No it isn't.......it's morning.....LOL!!!


 Tis now....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hey Bobby!!!!!!!! Check this out!!
> 
> https://goodmorninggloucester.wordp...ect-storms-hannah-boden-found-on-irish-beach/



That`s a long way from this side and it likely traveled near double that distance as it followed the Gulf Stream flow up past Newfoundland,across below Greenland down past Iceland and on to the Emerald Isle.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a long way from this side and it likely traveled near double that distance as it followed the Gulf Stream flow up past Newfoundland,across below Greenland down past Iceland and on to the Emerald Isle.



Yeah, took it 10-15 years they said...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tis now....LOL



This too will pass.....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> This too will pass.....LOL!!



Yes it will, soon be noon....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Its another nice day !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah, took it 10-15 years they said...



I have an interesting bit of flotsam I found on the shoreline in 92, we may have a chat about but not on here.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Its another nice day !



Good for you.......gonna snow here this afternoon and evening....or maybe before...pretty dark out there.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Good for you.......gonna snow here this afternoon and evening....or maybe before...pretty dark out there.


I hope I have seen the last of the white chit for this year ! 70* and sun shine for today !


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have an interesting bit of flotsam I found on the shoreline in 92, we may have a chat about but not on here.



Funny that , around that time in the county of Clare where I grew up I remember wet and salty washed up on the beach but it still burned lol


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmmmm............we had similar......and it was immortalized by "Greenbud Kelly" at 113 secs in........remembah this is just a cartoon..right?.....not real...pffft...


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Funny that , around that time in the county of Clare where I grew up I remember wet and salty washed up on the beach but it still burned lol


Proper wrapping is important


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Proper wrapping is important



If I rembah right this was in 70MM film tins.....scallop divers made out.......


----------



## dancan

Y'all must be gone diving , slack in here .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Y'all must be gone diving , slack in here .



I got the bendz..........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> I got the bendz..........


Among other things....i"ll pass the Visine.


----------



## dancan

The usual remedy for the bendz starts with the opening of a tall green can before the first cup of koffee ....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> The usual remedy for the bendz starts with the opening of a tall green can before the first cup of koffee ....



Yep....need those bubbles in yer blood.......natures own decompression valve.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Coffee should move it right along.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Funny that , around that time in the county of Clare where I grew up I remember wet and salty washed up on the beach but it still burned lol


 No wrapping but I never made the connection until after the movie came out.


----------



## dancan

I was talking to some local farmers the other day , they were telling me about the 80's and 90's , they said that the export market was very lucrative , I was told it all went over to Maine lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

More on the lil site


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I was talking to some local farmers the other day , they were telling me about the 80's and 90's , they said that the export market was very lucrative , I was told it all went over to Maine lol



Then to New Hamster.........


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

Three years ago this week.......


----------



## Cantdog

This is the same butterfly......in the Cloud Forest above Monte Verde, Costa Rica.....


----------



## dancan

All I gots is Stihl cut wood converted to pesos , no fancy world traveler pics .


----------



## Cantdog

Hey stihl in a different country...........lota folks nevah seen pffir an' spruce.......and you is putting pesos in yer pocket.....the pesos or actually Colones were leaving my pocket....at a pretty good rate!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

No world traveler pics for me either Dan...


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> No world traveler pics for me either Dan...





Geeeeze........you might as well be called a world traveler......that is whole different wirld that I'm seeing out my window!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Busy over here !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey slacker


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Geeeeze........you might as well be called a world traveler......that is whole different wirld that I'm seeing out my window!!!!



White with just a touch of brown up here in my whirld lol


----------



## stihl023/5

dancan said:


> White with just a touch of brown up here in my whirld lol


Brown and wet here. Wait that sounds wrong.lol


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> White with just a touch of brown up here in my whirld lol



You fekkin lucky you got brown........all I got is white.....'cept where plowed...then mudd.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Got a little sun today... time to toss a new tube of sun dope in the truck. Yard mowed, bare areas broken up for seed, Husky trimmer fired up third pull....ran great. 

Good day in the yard.


----------



## stihl023/5

Jimmy in NC said:


> Got a little sun today... time to toss a new tube of sun dope in the truck. Yard mowed, bare areas broken up for seed, Husky trimmer fired up third pull....ran great.
> 
> Good day in the yard.


I won't have to mow til at least May.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Got a little sun today... time to toss a new tube of sun dope in the truck. Yard mowed, bare areas broken up for seed, Husky trimmer fired up third pull....ran great.
> 
> Good day in the yard.



Got a little SNOW today......have to remembah to put the sunglasses in the truck...be real bright when the sun comes out, sometime in April.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Got a little SNOW today......have to remembah to put the sunglasses in the truck...be real bright when the sun comes out, sometime in April.......



Beautiful snowbound coast of Maine, same here only a day later!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Beautiful snowbound coast of Maine, same here only a day later!



Ayah......'tiz.....winta hanging on pretty tuff.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Ayah......'tiz.....winta hanging on pretty tuff.....


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy's being MEEN again!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

7:04 AM..........poor man's fertilizer........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> 7:04 AM..........poor man's fertilizer........
> View attachment 568262


Don't reckon you will be plowin' the garden today...


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Don't reckon you will be plowin' the garden today...




You meen plowing the snow off it so it can thaw??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Jimmy's being MEEN again!!!!


I don't make the weather...I just enjoy it. Hold the MEEN thought for July, Aug, Sept when it is 100° and heat index in the teens while we pour concrete and lay asphalt...


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> I don't make the weather...I just enjoy it. Hold the MEEN thought for July, Aug, Sept when it is 100° and heat index in the teens while we pour concrete and lay asphalt...



True.........snow should be nearly melted here, by then........


----------



## stihl023/5

Jimmy in NC said:


> I don't make the weather...I just enjoy it. Hold the MEEN thought for July, Aug, Sept when it is 100° and heat index in the teens while we pour concrete and lay asphalt...


You can keep that heat. It's one of the reasons I'm not in Florida with the wife and kids are right now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You meen plowing the snow off it so it can thaw??


 I used the 5 ton excavator today to scrape 6 - 8 " of ice n frozen snow off the yard next to the new house being built, want to pour a concrete patio deck there sometime next month, may have to tarp it over and induce heat for a week to thaw the 2' of frost still in the ground there...


----------



## dancan

Woot !
Page 2 bring on the summah bumpah !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well I think we are going to have to hit the AC on here today or tomorrow...how is that for a summer bump?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just lovely, 2 - 3" of new white stuff, how`s that for yer spring weather.


----------



## cheeves

stihl023/5 said:


> I won't have to mow til at least May.


Same here Bro'!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just lovely, 2 - 3" of new white stuff, how`s that for yer spring weather.


Figured you'd get some up there! Light rain here.... raw light wind off the water. EASTERLY is starting early!!! YUK!!!!


----------



## cheeves

Mighty Mouse was running GREAT today! Got a nice load of Pin Oak. Ran it in some choice White Oak about 15"s across Sat. Went thru it better than my 262....but wood buddy Pat had run it in the dirt! LOL


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well I think we are going to have to hit the AC on here today or tomorrow...how is that for a summer bump?


Unreal....! Tempwood is going rt now!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Mighty Mouse was running GREAT today! Got a nice load of Pin Oak. Ran it in some choice White Oak about 15"s across Sat. Went thru it better than my 262....but wood buddy Pat had run it in the dirt! LOL


 The Mighty Mouses need sharp chains that self feed to get the best out of them. I run 18 and 20" bars on mine full chisel kept really sharp and they are really all the saw I need.


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Unreal....! Tempwood is going rt now!!


Yep.....my main stove at home is running along like it has for the last few months.....cookstove joins in as needed......burnt more wood in March than I did in Feb......


----------



## dancan

At this rate we'll be burnin till June , July even if you're runnin that Eluxomatic cut wood .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> At this rate we'll be burnin till June , July even if you're runnin that Eluxomatic cut wood .



It's gonna change.....I've decided.....check my post "ovah there"......I'm done with it....Oh....and for the record most of my wood is cut with true Jonsereds.....built back before.....back when Elux was stihl sucking up dust bunny's and mouse chit and didn't have a chainsaw investment......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> It's gonna change.....I've decided.....check my post "ovah there"......I'm done with it....Oh....and for the record most of my wood is cut with true Jonsereds.....built back before.....back when Elux was stihl sucking up dust bunny's and mouse chit and didn't have a chainsaw investment......


 Those orange ones still are!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another day troops, pitter patter lets get at er!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another day troops, pitter patter lets get at er!


Ok... If you insist.


----------



## tbone75

Think I will relax another day . No hurry to do anything .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did plenty of things today, now time to chill out, watch the snowflakes fall.


----------



## Cantdog

Pitiful day.......in every way.......baaaaaaa...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rest of the week is looking better til the weekend..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Thought you guys loved winter?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a couple more inches overnight, had all the snow from yesterday all relocated, now it all relocated again, this is fun stuff!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yep.....my main stove at home is running along like it has for the last few months.....cookstove joins in as needed......burnt more wood in March than I did in Feb......


Same here!! March has been a *****! Had to go out and get 6 loads of wood just to feel on the safe side!
Nice out there rt now! Just brought in a wheelbarrow full of Mighty Mouse cut oak! Not a cloud in the sky... no wind hardly.... Beautiful!!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rest of the week is looking better til the weekend..


Tomorrow and Sat rain and snow! Headed up to NH in a few minutes! Should be a nice ride! You all take care, be safe, and have some fun!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have a safe trip Bobby.


----------



## dancan

TTT from the bottom of page 3 Stihl for the win BUMP !!


----------



## Cantdog

Yesterday, down at the copper mine, I was working away and started hearing this familiar honking......getting louder.....a nice "V" of 'Nadia Geese passed right overhead.....headed North.....almost got by before I could get my phone out and got a couple pics. Then a hour later another flock went over much lower....by the time they showed above the trees, went over and disappeared over the north tree line I was on a ladder and could not get the phone out in time.....those would have been better pics as they were a hundred or so feet up......


----------



## tbone75

Nice pix Robin !


----------



## pioneerguy600

The Nadian geese have been streaming by here almost every day a flock or two in big V formations are honking their way North, been a couple thousand or so go by during the daylight hours, many more passing by at night. The central flyway likely even more busier now.


----------



## dancan

Jonsereds cut wood


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Jonsereds cut wood



LOL!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

New snow this morning.....not much...about an inch. Was going down to the copper mine today as the coming week looks wet as well but said to heck with that.....12 pitch roof slippery and dripping ...... icy stagings up two storys, didn't hold much interest for me working all alone. Be dry by tomorrow and supposed to be a nice day.....no need to take unnecessary risks......I know I don't bounce as well as I once might have....one of my steadfast rules about working up in the air has always been....."If you are not comfortable up there get down" Peace of mind is the most important tool you have.....if you don't have it, you won't get much done on the job at hand and are likely to get yourself or someone else hurt ......So....I'll go to the shop, fire up the Free Flow and work on a couple clients chainsaws.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Fall arrest, good system but slows up progress somewhat. Got it but don`t use it much anymore.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ill leave the heights to you Robin... never been much good over 6' up.. I have had my moments, one instance in a man lift over active traffic was one. Sometimes you have to get the job done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Com towers,350' straight up.


----------



## dancan

Nope , no fall arrest lol


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Nope , no fall arrest lol





Who u kidding........'course you do.......I see that chain...and you gotts a good grip on it too!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fall arrest, good system but slows up progress somewhat. Got it but don`t use it much anymore.




Yeah...fall arrest is not a bad thing......impossible to argue it is.......but I spend way more time going up and down than I do either on the roof or on the ground.......up one ladder...across a 30' flat circular roof then up another ladder to the mason stagings........which are real good.......8X5' flat spot on opposite roof pitches.....it's not the being up there you have to cautious about it's the coming and going.......not much of an issue when dry.....but throw in an inch or two of snow and ice.....gets iffy.....my tolerance span for this type of danger has significantly narrowed in the last decade........right along with the reflexes and recovery time......


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Nadian geese have been streaming by here almost every day a flock or two in big V formations are honking their way North, been a couple thousand or so go by during the daylight hours, many more passing by at night. The central flyway likely even more busier now.


Saw an Eagle fly lazily overhead this afternoon around 3PM headed North while out at the wood pile!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...fall arrest is not a bad thing......impossible to argue it is.......but I spend way more time going up and down than I do either on the roof or on the ground.......up one ladder...across a 30' flat circular roof then up another ladder to the mason stagings........which are real good.......8X5' flat spot on opposite roof pitches.....it's not the being up there you have to cautious about it's the coming and going.......not much of an issue when dry.....but throw in an inch or two of snow and ice.....gets iffy.....my tolerance span for this type of danger has significantly narrowed in the last decade........right along with the reflexes and recovery time......


You're not alone!


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ill leave the heights to you Robin... never been much good over 6' up.. I have had my moments, one instance in a man lift over active traffic was one. Sometimes you have to get the job done.


Was always afraid of heights until I started com swordfishing. After a few days of being petrified could Boogie up to the crows nest in a blow and heavy seas! No fright that can't be worked thru!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Was always afraid of heights until I started com swordfishing. After a few days of being petrified could Boogie up to the crows nest in a blow and heavy seas! No fright that can't be worked thru!!



I was always ok with heights as long as I trusted the structure I was on but the first time I had to climb the gin pole to flip a cable at 230' I was a bit concerned....LOL


----------



## dancan

Page 2 no poasts for days Stihl for the win bump to the top !!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Beauty of a day here, bright sun and temps will reach well above freezing.


----------



## dancan

Page 2 bumpity bump to the top with a JonnyReds ax all cleaned up with a new coat of tung , turps and linseed oil .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Page 2 bumpity bump to the top with a JonnyReds ax all cleaned up with a new coat of tung , turps and linseed oil .





Nice Hax.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks good Dan, want to clean mine ....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got another 026 coming my way, I fixed up a guys saw for him a month or so past, he paid me and then mentioned he had taken one apart but couldn`t figure what was wrong with it, then forgot how to put it back together. Told me when he found it again that I could have it for parts, well he found it and its on the way to me. Will see what kind of shape its in, may make a good runner.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got another 026 coming my way, I fixed up a guys saw for him a month or so past, he paid me and then mentioned he had taken one apart but couldn`t figure what was wrong with it, then forgot how to put it back together. Told me when he found it again that I could have it for parts, well he found it and its on the way to me. Will see what kind of shape its in, may make a good runner.


Im going to have to ride up one day and cut with one of these little beasts. As I started collecting saws I wanted huge. I have now grown to really enjoy a sharp chain and small saw. Just as much wood at the end of the day and not near as tired.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That is why I/we like them, we have plenty of big saws but rather cut with a saw that is liter and gets the job done but it depends on the size of the wood needing to be cut. I don`t want to be cutting trees in the 20" and over with a 026, stuff around 16" and under is prime for them.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is why I/we like them, we have plenty of big saws but rather cut with a saw that is liter and gets the job done but it depends on the size of the wood needing to be cut. I don`t want to be cutting trees in the 20" and over with a 026, stuff around 16" and under is prime for them.


Exactly my thoughts. First saw i built was 70cc. I thought it was the ticket. Did not take long to realize 24" bar is no place in the top of a tree.


----------



## dancan

32" then ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I run 18 and 20" bars on my 026`s, they pull chain very well on bars that size, .325 chisel chain, depth gauges at -.030, self feed, no pushing required.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep ...well.....split the cases on the 266 se.......pulled the crank and centered it in the lathe.......acceptable runout.......new 6202 C-3's from the NAPA store........got everything cleaned an back together.....now waiting for a new Meteor.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Meteors were nice but I liked the Lincolns
, especially the 49 - 50 Cosmopolitan Coupe.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got another 026 coming my way, I fixed up a guys saw for him a month or so past, he paid me and then mentioned he had taken one apart but couldn`t figure what was wrong with it, then forgot how to put it back together. Told me when he found it again that I could have it for parts, well he found it and its on the way to me. Will see what kind of shape its in, may make a good runner.


It couldn't be in better hands!
Was over Ferraras' Junk Yard yesterday over in Carver(cranberry country used to log in years ago...great big white pines) getting a really nice load of white and red oak. Was using my Dolkita and hit a rock. (Logs were dragged up near entrance from clearing more space for junk cars.) Pulled out "Mighty Mouse" and was able to get a fine load of Primo wood. That amazing little saw went thru 11/2 year old oak 16"s across like it was my Ported 268! Guys at the yard couldn't believe it....and these guys grew up in the woods!!! Had taken your advice and sharpened the chain. Amazing though......what a saw!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Meteors were nice but I liked the Lincolns
> , especially the 49 - 50 Cosmopolitan Coupe.




This Meteor is fast!! Just checked the tracking #......'sposed to arrive on tomorrow's mail.....but be here today instead.....have that old 266 up and running this afternoon..Woot!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> It couldn't be in better hands!
> Was over Ferraras' Junk Yard yesterday over in Carver(cranberry country used to log in years ago...great big white pines) getting a really nice load of white and red oak. Was using my Dolkita and hit a rock. (Logs were dragged up near entrance from clearing more space for junk cars.) Pulled out "Mighty Mouse" and was able to get a fine load of Primo wood. That amazing little saw went thru 11/2 year old oak 16"s across like it was my Ported 268! Guys at the yard couldn't believe it....and these guys grew up in the woods!!! Had taken your advice and sharpened the chain. Amazing though......what a saw!!!



Just like chev small blocks, take a licking and keep on ticking, they took to being modified just like the 026 does.


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> Im going to have to ride up one day and cut with one of these little beasts. As I started collecting saws I wanted huge. I have now grown to really enjoy a sharp chain and small saw. Just as much wood at the end of the day and not near as tired.


You got it Jimmy!! I'm finally smarting up a little in my older age. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got my free 026 in pieces in a couple of boxes, initial inspection tells me it will be a real good runner. I like it when non mechanical types take a saw apart for no reason and then can`t remember how to put it back together..


----------



## Cantdog

The meteor cam in today, mid-day......had the old 266 running by 4PM......for some reason there is a lot of aluminum shavings on the shop floor around the assembly bench......nothing serious just helping the flow a tad.......ran good......spooled up quick.....a lot left there.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am going to clean up all the parts first before putting this one back together, its been sitting for a couple years now in pieces, he didn`t clean the saw before disassembly so it will be clean now. Then I can determine if anything is missing, I have tons of spares if there is a missing piece.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The meteor cam in today, mid-day......had the old 266 running by 4PM......for some reason there is a lot of aluminum shavings on the shop floor around the assembly bench......nothing serious just helping the flow a tad.......ran good......spooled up quick.....a lot left there.....



The 266 was a good saw in its time, heck I even owned one but it wasn`t the right fit for me. My cutting buddy,Doug worshiped them and with my help acquired a herd of em. Darn fine working and running saws if one could keep them together without screws n bolts falling out. I have run Stihls since 1990, more hours than most on them and not one loose or lost screw. Only one breakdown in the woods ever when a plastic caged flywheel bearing lost its cage on a new MS440, that saw was only 3 months old and we were cutting off 500 acres that winter. Stihl would not warranty that bearing and the shop said 2 - 3 weeks for them to do it, I bought the bearing and gaskets and changed it that very evening.


----------



## stihl023/5

Good morning 38/46* and sun got a little rain in yesterday's storm but no snow.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am going to clean up all the parts first before putting this one back together, its been sitting for a couple years now in pieces, he didn`t clean the saw before disassembly so it will be clean now. Then I can determine if anything is missing, I have tons of spares if there is a missing piece.


Realized today lost one of those star bolts out of Mighty Mouses muffler! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Realized today lost one of those star bolts out of Mighty Mouses muffler! LOL


 Inside or outside?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I must remember to pull the front off the muffler on the latest 026 I built, I want to see the wash pattern on top of the piston and also check for any wear marks. I used the worst piston and cylinder I had on hand for this experiment and was very surprised/happy it turned out this well, all the JB Weld is still holding at least on the exterior of the cylinder, hope its still in place on the inside. Running 17,000 RPM it likely should have given up by now....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Realized today lost one of those star bolts out of Mighty Mouses muffler! LOL



Whaaaaaat??????? I read somewhere that those NEVAH...EVAH....EVAH fall out of a Steel Saw......EVAH....now where did I read that???......hmmm.....LOL!!!

Though I've never seen it happen, the possibility of the inside bolts coming loose on those I've always found a very scary design feature.....I guess no worse than the baffle on the old 266 falling apart and taking out the piston and main bearings on an otherwise strong running saw....chit happens.....I read that somewhere too......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Guess I am one of the lucky ones, never ever had a screw come loose on a Stihl. Always a possibility as has been said, chit happens. Those serrated shoulder Stihl type screws usually take a good bite and hold well. Mufflers are one area where the cyclic heating ,expanding, cooling and shrinking of two dissimilar metals meeting in a heavily vibrating area allowing the screws to loosen ever so little until the screw shoulders no longer contacts the material they are torqued down upon. Vibration soon backs them out once loose. The Husky hollow muffler design was more problematic with the bolts passing completely through the hollow can that collapsed with heat and vibration. Due diligence on keeping the muffler screws and bolts tight is the only guarantee they will stay in place.


----------



## dancan

Stihl to the top page 2 rescue bump !


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## cheeves

Weathers gotten a lot better down here last few days....although wind really picked up this afternoon and high clouds moved in. But the sun has felt great! Got some wood split too!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

What to do with a little diesel.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Weathers gotten a lot better down here last few days....although wind really picked up this afternoon and high clouds moved in. But the sun has felt great! Got some wood split too!



The weather is finally coming around to be more spring like here also, most of the ice and snow has melted away, the bigger lakes are now ice free but the smaller ponds are still locked up. The sun is slowly melting them open, sunshine feels very welcome.


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> What to do with a little diesel.....




To the Top from the bottom of page 2 German built gear to the rescue !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> To the Top from the bottom of page 2 German built gear to the rescue !


For what its worth there are 2.5 dead Germans in that truck bed... best thing is the Japanese power plant.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> For what its worth there are 2.5 dead Germans in that truck bed... best thing is the Japanese power plant.



Temporary situation, little elbow grease and that will buff right out.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Temporary situation, little elbow grease and that will buff right out.


If I pull of the barter I think i can, it'll go down in the record book.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Things are really drying up here last couple of days, all the ponds are now ice free and the ground will soon be dry enough in the gardens to dig/till up. Lil green shoots popping up everywhere.


----------



## dancan

To the top Stihl chainsaw rescue from the bottom bump !


----------



## Cantdog

Copper Mine for the save!!! Page II

Few pics of the mine itself. First is looking across the bay/river at my mountain.......my house is on the left side just below the tree line in the foreground...not far as the stihl flys but about a 45 minute drive by car....really nice morning yesterday.....


----------



## Cantdog

Now you get an idea of the structure, we'll get to the mining operation.....first thing to do is build and install both aprons, step flashings and ridge cap flashing pieces.......then start building the counter flashings....


----------



## Cantdog

Now the finish product.......going to try and get back to take a couple more pics after the get the stonework done and the cap installed.....then my work will all but disappear...And since this is a chainsaw site........a pic of my custom Stihl Repair Kit...


----------



## tbone75

Super nice Robin !!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Super nice Robin !!!



Thanks John....kinda fun to go once in a while.....this one was a challenge.....as you can see the 20" and 13" flues......and the fact that the chimney was not centered in the ridge...and so one valley came in on the face so the apron had to change to step flashing and then a corner apron as there is a cricket built and the valley direction changed so it came down by the corner of the chimney for run off, then it ended up that one side of the chimney was a 12 pitch and the other side a 10 pitch.....poor design.....but we "Got 'er Done"!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

That is really nice Lad. 
I keep looking at the pictures......


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see the hammers already worked on the Orange turds!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see the hammers already worked on the Orange turds!



Oh no I used wrenches on those......those are specially weighted Stihl adjustment hammahz........and the Brown & Sharp is use measure how much more hammah they need...surprisingly accurate.....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> That is really nice Lad.
> I keep looking at the pictures......


Thanks Unc.......sum butt scratchin' involved right there......


----------



## El Moobs

Hello men. I hope everyone here had a fantastic Easter weekend.


----------



## tbone75

El Moobs said:


> Hello men. I hope everyone here had a fantastic Easter weekend.


Sure did , hope you did the same !!!


----------



## El Moobs

tbone75 said:


> Sure did , hope you did the same !!!



Yep. It was a good day for an egg hunt !!!!

Good to read ya John.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Oh no I used wrenches on those......those are specially weighted Stihl adjustment hammahz........and the Brown & Sharp is use measure how much more hammah they need...surprisingly accurate.....



Keep your eyes open for a set of Mitutoyo with the carbide inset jaws. 

They stay VERY true and sharp for layout lines. 
And the steel doesn't were them out.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Dan.
Used the Brush Blender today......Uber Awesome


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh no I used wrenches on those......those are specially weighted Stihl adjustment hammahz........and the Brown & Sharp is use measure how much more hammah they need...surprisingly accurate.....


 One bap or two? Orange plastic will usually crack with one bap, times it takes a couple but fall apart they do...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

El Moobs said:


> Hello men. I hope everyone here had a fantastic Easter weekend.



Did here, family and stuff kept me busy,time just flew by. Good of you to drop by,hope yours was fantastic as well.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> One bap or two? Orange plastic will usually crack with one bap, times it takes a couple but fall apart they do...LOL



Has to be measured...Steels vary a lot.....nevah know how much beating they will need to come back within specs....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Has to be measured...Steels vary a lot.....nevah know how much beating they will need to come back within specs....



They sure can take a licking and keep on ticking, the orange T`s not so much!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They sure can take a licking and keep on ticking, the orange T`s not so much!



Yeeeeeeah........this one HAD a tick....I think.....once upon a time....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Yeeeeeeah........this one HAD a tick....I think.....once upon a time....
> View attachment 573563


Have I seen that one before?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeeeeeeah........this one HAD a tick....I think.....once upon a time....
> View attachment 573563



Looks like a good project saw, don`t see no reason for a tick in that pict, maybe a closer inspection would show a reason.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I love it when someone brings me a mystery saw in a box project, the saw usually ends up in my collection as a free saw. Most likely 90% of my running saw collection is made up of former parts saws.Must find some time soon to clean up and build my latest 026 donation, will make a real nice saw with a couple hours of free time involvement.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ug, that red 2071 and Sachs Dolmar 116 Super is still sitting on the deck, no one took em yet. May or may not hear from who left them there.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Have I seen that one before?




10-4


----------



## woodlandcammies

http://www.roadkill.com/college-students-build-chainsaw-powered-tricycle-kozy-coupe-need-one/


Am I the only one would thinks that would be a lot cooler with a heck of a bigger saw???????? Let's do this!!!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yeeeeeeah........this one HAD a tick....I think.....once upon a time....
> View attachment 573563



Speaking of ticks.....took one off me Sat morn that had probly been in me since Wed....last day I was in the woods. Been really lucky so far but this time it ran out. 2 trips to the ER been down since early Sun morning when the infection took hold! 
I'm warning you guys if you don't take precautions.....this **** is for real. Been studying up on it. Its a Stealth spirochette that hides in cells. Produces myotoxins that produce inflammation that they feed on. Does such a job on your immune system that a flu I had this late winter has come back on me. Thank God I know something about Bio-Oxidative Medicine or I'd be in the hospital rt now.
Be careful you guys! You do not want this!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Speaking of ticks.....took one off me Sat morn that had probly been in me since Wed....last day I was in the woods. Been really lucky so far but this time it ran out. 2 trips to the ER been down since early Sun morning when the infection took hold!
> I'm warning you guys if you don't take precautions.....this **** is for real. Been studying up on it. Its a Stealth spirochette that hides in cells. Produces myotoxins that produce inflammation that they feed on. Does such a job on your immune system that a flu I had this late winter has come back on me. Thank God I know something about Bio-Oxidative Medicine or I'd be in the hospital rt now.
> Be careful you guys! You do not want this!!!



Damit Bobby, that really sucks, those things are real blood suckers. The dang stuff they carry is really scary chit, we have em here but I have been so lucky to not have em bore into me yet, had em crawling all over me though. All the best with recovering from this setback!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah. 
It's strange when you see a bigger tick crawling on yourself and you are happy it's not a small one!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

No ticks moving about here, too cold for those devils, just - 8 C so not very cold...LOL


----------



## stihl023/5

I can't stand ticks


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tick tock,tick tock, slack in here.


----------



## rmihalek

Why did this thread tick on a life of its own?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dedicated small group.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ported chainsaws are just a fad, read that on the interwebz, must be true.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ported chainsaws are just a fad, read that on the interwebz, must be true.



Hmmmm.......I thought it was just Stihls that were a fad......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmm.......I thought it was just Stihls that were a fad......



They will be around forever n ever, best selling equipment world wide for those that can afford them....LOL


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ported chainsaws are just a fad, read that on the interwebz, must be true.


Lol


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They will be around forever n ever, best selling equipment world wide for those that can afford them....LOL



LOL....that's what makes 'em such good boat anchorz.....heavy and non bio-degradable....last long time=useful!!!


----------



## tbone75

Nice to see you guys keeping the thread alive !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Nice to see you guys keeping the thread alive !



We be fightin...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL....that's what makes 'em such good boat anchorz.....heavy and non bio-degradable....last long time=useful!!!



Right, them red saws may last a day or two but degrade too fast, we put them in the landfill instead, make mulch fer the gardeners in a week er so.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Right, them red saws may last a day or two but degrade too fast, we put them in the landfill instead, make mulch fer the gardeners in a week er so.



Where the L do you think beets come from????? I like beetz......and beet greens too.....now I'm hungry....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, they grow nice red beets,fairly good turnips to, but cause the cabbage to have red streaks through them....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, they grow nice red beets,fairly good turnips to, but cause the cabbage to have red streaks through them....LOL



Yep they good at that.......can't get any nutrition out of a Stihl though........no such thing as a creamcickle plant......they just like any other rock in the ground....


----------



## dancan

Yup , like a rock on the ground , around fer evah .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, hard as rock, last foever I tells ya! Sent two very dirty chainsaws home with the kid up the street. Both the 116 Super and that poor red 2071 are up and running, kid thinks he has the world, god riddance to the dirty duo....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Started washing up the latest free 026 parts saw, cleaning up nice but will have to do some testing to see what if anything was a problem with it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning slackers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



We are morning slackers..........but you otta see us go in the afternoon!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> We are morning slackers..........but you otta see us go in the afternoon!!!!!


Pick up speed all morning long until 3:00 then quickly wind down and back in bed by 8?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slacckers we is but real busy with life off site.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Pick up speed all morning long until 3:00 then quickly wind down and back in bed by 8?



Yep.......that sounds bout right....I been putting together that 258 that Unc transported up here the last few nights though. Gone about as far as I can without pulling the old motor.....need the 7 qt base with built in skid plate and intake/exhaust manifolds and cast alum valve cover from the old one. So far it has a new rear main seal, all bearings checked, prelubed and retorqued, new Mopar Performance high volume oil pump, new Comp Cam and lifters, new timing chain/sprocket set, new front main seal, valves hand lapped, new valve seals and head gasket and torqued and a coat of ceramic based low gloss engine paint. Last night I test fit the 6 cyl Chebby HEI distributer ....but decided against using that one and ordered a new aftermarket HEI kit with coil, cap and wires with adjustable vac advance for $110.00 delivered......uses all GM components available at any parts store........and has the correct drive gear for the Jeep/AMC. to break in with the new cam gear. Cheep nuff for a new single wire, 65,000 volt, complete ign system.


This is the one I have coming...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/232051487526?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep.......that sounds bout right....I been putting together that 258 that Unc transported up here the last few nights though. Gone about as far as I can without pulling the old motor.....need the 7 qt base with built in skid plate and intake/exhaust manifolds and cast alum valve cover from the old one. So far it has a new rear main seal, all bearings checked, prelubed and retorqued, new Mopar Performance high volume oil pump, new Comp Cam and lifters, new timing chain/sprocket set, new front main seal, valves hand lapped, new valve seals and head gasket and torqued and a coat of ceramic based low gloss engine paint. Last night I test fit the 6 cyl Chebby HEI distributer ....but decided against using that one and ordered a new aftermarket HEI kit with coil, cap and wires with adjustable vac advance for $110.00 delivered......uses all GM components available at any parts store........and has the correct drive gear for the Jeep/AMC. to break in with the new cam gear. Cheep nuff for a new single wire, 65,000 volt, complete ign system.
> 
> 
> This is the one I have coming...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232051487526?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Sounds like it will be going down the road very soon .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like it will be going down the road very soon .



Yep pretty soon.....gonna put it in the shop this afternoon and drain the fluids.....start pulling the old one in the morning....gonna need a new clutch/pressure plate/ throw out bearing and a pilot bearing. I need to look at the input shaft and make sure I get the right ID and OD bearing.....I believe I may have to shorten it a tad....running an earlier crank into a later trans.....will work but may need a little customizing.....gotta build an exhaust too......the old thrush glass pak and crumpled/kinked tailpipe ain't gonna make it.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep.......that sounds bout right....I been putting together that 258 that Unc transported up here the last few nights though. Gone about as far as I can without pulling the old motor.....need the 7 qt base with built in skid plate and intake/exhaust manifolds and cast alum valve cover from the old one. So far it has a new rear main seal, all bearings checked, prelubed and retorqued, new Mopar Performance high volume oil pump, new Comp Cam and lifters, new timing chain/sprocket set, new front main seal, valves hand lapped, new valve seals and head gasket and torqued and a coat of ceramic based low gloss engine paint. Last night I test fit the 6 cyl Chebby HEI distributer ....but decided against using that one and ordered a new aftermarket HEI kit with coil, cap and wires with adjustable vac advance for $110.00 delivered......uses all GM components available at any parts store........and has the correct drive gear for the Jeep/AMC. to break in with the new cam gear. Cheep nuff for a new single wire, 65,000 volt, complete ign system.
> 
> 
> This is the one I have coming...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232051487526?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Hard to beat the HEI.......all troubleshooting is one of 2 parts.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

A real nice engine for the miserable device.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hard to beat the HEI.......all troubleshooting is one of 2 parts.....


Yep......2 parts...one wire......I like simple....It's the way to go according to all 6 cyl the Jeepsterz......


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> A real nice engine for the miserable device.



I'm hoping so.......looks real good to me.....not a race or even highway build......but damn good island build......when it gets there it will hardly evah see 50 mph.....unless "unusual circumstances"....then might hit 60 mph briefly......generally be more like 35-40 mph on the good roads and 10-15 mph on the rest.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

That engine will likely outlast the device, should anyway.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That engine will likely outlast the device, should anyway.



Yep.....most likely get on no more than 2-300 miles a year.....device will last a while...the tub's been rebuilt...poorly but stoutly and the running gear has 158,000 miles on it but the 4 spd shifts good, transfer hi & low all good, brakes new, shocks new, steering tight. snow tires all the way around at about 80% .......no leaks no noise.....lights all work...good island rig.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep.....most likely get on no more than 2-300 miles a year.....device will last a while...the tub's been rebuilt...poorly but stoutly and the running gear has 158,000 miles on it but the 4 spd shifts good, transfer hi & low all good, brakes new, shocks new, steering tight. snow tires all the way around at about 80% .......no leaks no noise.....lights all work...good island rig.


 Steel rust bad out there, sure nuff does around here so figure about 5 years tops before rusted out on any island off the coast here.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Steel rust bad out there, sure nuff does around here so figure about 5 years tops before rusted out on any island off the coast here.



Not so bad out there......they don't salt the roads in the winter.....many very old cars out there...as long as the paint holds up they do pretty good.....many cars from the sixtys still chugging around.....friend Steve's wife Rosie drives a 66 Dodge Dart in near perfect condition.......Steve runs around in a 63 1 ton Power wagon with winches front and rear.....again.... near mint. And of course the are a number a Model A's and similar year Chebbys.....and of course remember my 68 Saab 96......no rust on that either.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Not so bad out there......they don't salt the roads in the winter.....many very old cars out there...as long as the paint holds up they do pretty good.....many cars from the sixtys still chugging around.....friend Steve's wife Rosie drives a 66 Dodge Dart in near perfect condition.......Steve runs around in a 63 1 ton Power wagon with winches front and rear.....again.... near mint. And of course the are a number a Model A's and similar year Chebbys.....and of course remember my 68 Saab 96......no rust on that either.....


 They keep em inside or something?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They keep em inside or something?



Some do.... some don't.....the older cars had more metal in them to start with and although subjected to salt air they are not subjected to direct attack from salt on the roads like mainland cars. Speeds are very slow and mileage very limited. And not all are mint.....many really beat but as there is no inspection they don't get sidelined like mainland cars...as long as it runs and you dare drive it you're good to go.....that's why it's so important that the miserable device be in excellent mechanical condition and the body secondary. There is no car ferry.......you have make arrangements with a private barge.....usually runs about $500 to get a car on or off......unless you can share with others and split the cost. I was lucky with the Saab.....we got married out there and had to rent a barge twice......once to bring the box truck over with the huge party tent and again to remove the tent......we didn't find anyone to help with the cost......the second trip, coming off with the box truck was my Saab, Steves 51 Dodge and a 6 cyl tow behind air compressor that Steve got for free because they couldn't get to run.......LOL Steve filed the points and she purred like a kitten.......SCORE!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Some do.... some don't.....the older cars had more metal in them to start with and although subjected to salt air they are not subjected to direct attack from salt on the roads like mainland cars. Speeds are very slow and mileage very limited. And not all are mint.....many really beat but as there is no inspection they don't get sidelined like mainland cars...as long as it runs and you dare drive it you're good to go.....that's why it's so important that the miserable device be in excellent mechanical condition and the body secondary. There is no car ferry.......you have make arrangements with a private barge.....usually runs about $500 to get a car on or off......unless you can share with others and split the cost. I was lucky with the Saab.....we got married out there and had to rent a barge twice......once to bring the box truck over with the huge party tent and again to remove the tent......we didn't find anyone to help with the cost......the second trip, coming off with the box truck was my Saab, Steves 51 Dodge and a 6 cyl tow behind air compressor that Steve got for free because they couldn't get to run.......LOL Steve filed the points and she purred like a kitten.......SCORE!!!!!


 Know of a few islands here and off Newfoundland where steel just about melts away, the islands are rather small and very open to the ocean, salt spray just about flies clear cross them during big storms.
Barging goods over and back would hit the pocketbook hard.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah this a a pretty good sized island.....7 1/2 miles long and 2 1/2 miles wide with 7 mountains running pretty much down the middle. The southern end and east side are most exposed but the majority of the inhabitants live on the northwest end which is pretty well protected......most of the nice very old cars are owned by summer people who have nice dry garages to keep them in and care takers to care for them, they only get 30-60 day use a year max.......and with only 14 miles of road, over half of which is dirt and near impassable and not plowed in the winter, it's hard log many miles. The natives generally bring on cars that have gone by on the main land. So these are pretty feeble to begin with and it usually costs as much to get them there as to buy.


----------



## Cantdog

Spent all day yesterday ripping the miserable device to bits.....all ready to pull the block. What a complicated, carbed engine......I'll get some pics of the harness......unreal...almost like it was FI.....sensors all over the intake manifold.....I'll go broke buying pipe plugs!!!! Gonna have half a trash can full of unused wires/plugs when I'm done!!! I have a small copper mine to take care of today so probably won't pull the block until tomorrow....'spose to rain anyway. I pulled all the parts I need to swap to the new engine, so those need to be cleaned, repaired and or painted......the only thing I still need from the old motor yet is the base pan....the Jeep pan is an inch deeper, holds another quart of oil and a has a stout, built in skid plate. Not sure my engine crane will lift it high enough to clear the fenders.......if it doesn't... we go to plan B.....the two ton, rolling overhead bridge crane.....that WILL lift it high enough!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t know where all the ole 258`s went to around here, was a glut of them maybe 10 - 12 years ago as old Jeeps and AMC cars like the Eagle rusted out many of the engines were still running strong. Most probably ended up in the scrap metal dumpsters.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t know where all the ole 258`s went to around here, was a glut of them maybe 10 - 12 years ago as old Jeeps and AMC cars like the Eagle rusted out many of the engines were still running strong. Most probably ended up in the scrap metal dumpsters.




Yep I think you're right.....had a hard time finding one......years back they were everywhere...used in many vehicles with different brand names.


----------



## dancan

Deflate the tires for more lift lol

Huskopoolan lovers dream , all minty lookin .


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t know where all the ole 258`s went to around here, was a glut of them maybe 10 - 12 years ago as old Jeeps and AMC cars like the Eagle rusted out many of the engines were still running strong. Most probably ended up in the scrap metal dumpsters.


I see a guy driving an eagle wagon all the time. I'll try to get a pic.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep I think you're right.....had a hard time finding one......years back they were everywhere...used in many vehicles with different brand names.



Was just talking with a feller last week and he told me he had one with less that 20 thou klms on it, came from a roll over Hornet and he kept it to put in his boat. The boat rotted away with the original Chev 250 still running strong, never needed the 258 but its been sitting in an unheated building more than 20 years so its likely stuck by now.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was just talking with a feller last week and he told me he had one with less that 20 thou klms on it, came from a roll over Hornet and he kept it to put in his boat. The boat rotted away with the original Chev 250 still running strong, never needed the 258 but its been sitting in an unheated building more than 20 years so its likely stuck by now.




HMMM...just as well I didn't know about that one, I'd had to make a road trip!!!! This one, Unc brought me was supposed to have 57,000 original miles on it. I believe that.... was in great shape and clean as a whistle inside....only immediate problem was the two missing cam lobes.......they were worn nice and smooth so I would say a long slow wear rather than sudden failure. Front and rear main seals were hard as a rock. Bearings looked great and plastiguaged within spec...bores were consistently clean, free of any streaking, cross hatch still visible with hardly any ridge at the top of the cyl......was tempted to hone and rering but decided if it wasn't broke don't fix it......however I did replace the timing chain set that wasn't broke.....the original cam sprocket was alum with a nylon ring gear for teeth.......I know what happens the 40 year old plastic exposed to heat, oil and stress....been there-done that.....new chain and stihl gears for me...Oh and the oil pump wasn't broked but after pumping all those iron filings it got replaced with an OE Mopar Performance high volume pump......this isn't a high performance build...it's (hopefully) a way better than stock durable build........may end up in another vehicle if it proves durable enough.....may even end up back on the mainland at some point. And another by product of this is I have the original 1985 Jeep core to rebuild if need be.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good engines are always hard to find if you need one but come up when you already have one that likely needed a bit of work but you could see it was worth saving. Same thing for that outdrive part I needed, couldn`t find a good one at a decent price close by around here but since I got it and mated it up to the rest of the drive with some work n bits several good ones with that same ratio have come up for sale, they were grabbed real fast but the sold for a reasonable price. I made many inquiries up around the Great Lakes shores and had a dealer get back to me a month or so after Judy and I picked up that drive at your shop. He had found a NOS one, correct year and ratio that I would have grabbed in a heartbeat if I had found it first.
You have built that engine up as good as any used engine would ever be so it will run and last a good long time at the speeds it will see and the low mileage as well.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Life span will be dictated by green can intake before operation of loud pedal... 



Just sayin' .... "tach 'er up 'n dump'ah"


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Life span will be dictated by green can intake before operation of loud pedal...
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin' .... "tach 'er up 'n dump'ah"



WHO??!!!!!???

Reverend Robin??!!!???


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> WHO??!!!!!???
> 
> Reverend Robin??!!!???


Give 'er hell!


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Life span will be dictated by green can intake before operation of loud pedal...
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin' .... "tach 'er up 'n dump'ah"




And "Adam!! Don't ferget to turn in the XXXXing hubs!"


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Life span will be dictated by green can intake before operation of loud pedal...
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin' .... "tach 'er up 'n dump'ah"




LOL......I doubt there will much of that happening......damn Jeeps are a squirrelly little rig when rear wheel traction is lost...azz end always trying to get there before the front.......found that out the hard way the second time I drove that one on the road.....ended up OK...... but I was headed in the opposite direction and backwards in a snowbank when the dust settled!!! I think even if green cans are involved the loud pedal will be used sparingly out there.....!!!LOL!! That's the benefit /problem with the island..........you can go as fast or slow as you want......but in the end you'll just end up back where you started......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I think you are saying you aren't too worried about fuel mileage then?


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> I think you are saying you aren't too worried about fuel mileage then?



Nope......this Jeep is wicked high geared......like 270 gears......be a lot of #1 and #2 driving...some #3 and a tiny bit of #4......easy driving for the most part...engine 1500-1800 as needed...


----------



## Cantdog

A few pics of the miserable device and progress.......new engine coming together......dry fitting all parts on the engine stand to make sure everything fits and bolts up fully and easily, treads clean etc. then a lot of items will be removed to make installation easier.


----------



## Cantdog

What a pile of wires!!!! Not going to need anywhere near this many!!! One of these harnesses was for the carb and intake manifold....Speaking of the manifold......what the heck is this rig? It had a wire coming out of it. It bolts up into the bottom of the manifold directly under the carb and has a number of 1/8" dia. pins sticking up about 1.5".......some kind of sensor I guess....the manifold was covered with sensors......had to buy 5 pipe plugs to plug all the holes!! And stihl have to make a block off plate for the EGR....this is the most complicated, carbureted inline 6 cyl I've evah seen.......I 'spect it was the doing of an out of work Stihl engineer who got hired buy Mopar......


----------



## Cantdog

Finally I got the tired old motor out.....need the base for the new motor.....lot of sludge to clean out......man that motor was tired...timing chain was just hanging off the sprockets....put your thumbs on the rod bearing caps and twist the rods kitty-cornered on the journals......but it still ran......poorly.... but would go down the road.....good core to rebuild.

Got a pile of grimy parts to clean today........clean and paint the base so I can close the new motor up for good......new Sachs clutch kit be in today.....the flywheel was mint!! I expected to have to resurface or replace it......just clean it up and good to go...


----------



## woodlandcammies

Got my new saw today. Dealer cut me a special price and said it was top of the line!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> View attachment 576094
> What a pile of wires!!!! Not going to need anywhere near this many!!! One of these harnesses was for the carb and intake manifold....Speaking of the manifold......what the heck is this rig? It had a wire coming out of it. It bolts up into the bottom of the manifold directly under the carb and has a number of 1/8" dia. pins sticking up about 1.5".......some kind of sensor I guess....the manifold was covered with sensors......had to buy 5 pipe plugs to plug all the holes!! And stihl have to make a block off plate for the EGR....this is the most complicated, carbureted inline 6 cyl I've evah seen.......I 'spect it was the doing of an out of work Stihl engineer who got hired buy Mopar......
> 
> View attachment 576090
> View attachment 576091
> View attachment 576092
> View attachment 576093


Robin is that some sort of intake heater?


----------



## Cantdog

I don't know....perhaps it WAS.......the intake manifold is water cooled/heated.....I know nothing about this rig other than whatever it's function is, it no longer does that.....it got the big "snip".....right now it just plugs a giant hole in the bottom of the intake manifold.....the other funny thing about this intake/exhaust setup is the intake and exhaust are not bolted together like most other 6 cyl manifolds including the older AMC motor I'm putting in. I have to use this intake/exhaust as it has bosses to bolt the throttle linkage to and the Hornet iron intake does not.


----------



## Cantdog

woodlandcammies said:


> Got my new saw today. Dealer cut me a special price and said it was top of the line!!!!View attachment 576099




I hope you got a good deal.......looks used......chain needs adjusting too....


----------



## woodlandcammies

Cantdog said:


> View attachment 576094
> What a pile of wires!!!! Not going to need anywhere near this many!!! One of these harnesses was for the carb and intake manifold....Speaking of the manifold......what the heck is this rig? It had a wire coming out of it. It bolts up into the bottom of the manifold directly under the carb and has a number of 1/8" dia. pins sticking up about 1.5".......some kind of sensor I guess....the manifold was covered with sensors......had to buy 5 pipe plugs to plug all the holes!! And stihl have to make a block off plate for the EGR....this is the most complicated, carbureted inline 6 cyl I've evah seen.......I 'spect it was the doing of an out of work Stihl engineer who got hired buy Mopar......
> 
> View attachment 576090
> View attachment 576091
> View attachment 576092
> View attachment 576093


That wierd object you mention isn't a sensor. That actually was a heating element for cold starts. I bypassed it on my 4.2 and did the nutter bypass on the distributor. If you have the Carter 2bbd electronic feedback carb swap it for a motor craft 2 barrel of an old 302 v8. They work fantastic for the old 4.2l engines


----------



## Cantdog

woodlandcammies said:


> That wierd object you mention isn't a sensor. That actually was a heating element for cold starts. I bypassed it on my 4.2 and did the nutter bypass on the distributor. If you have the Carter 2bbd electronic feedback carb swap it for a motor craft 2 barrel of an old 302 v8. They work fantastic for the old 4.2l engines



Ah-ha......ok that's good info....thanks......I am bypassing every thing electric except the dash pot and the electric choke and using the Carter two barrel from the 77 Hornet......and it that doesn't work out...I'll go with a two barrel Webber and manual choke. This is my first foray into Jeepdom.......used to drive series Land Rovers for years.....rescued many CJs....and others up to 3/4 ton FWDs.....whole 'nuther beast.......I always used to say "Jeeps are an on road vehicle with 4wd off-road capabilities.....Land Rovers are off-road vehicles with two wheel drive on-road capabilities".........it seems I still have four of them.......projects now one and all!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Well I hit a small snag today on this project.......yesterday I installed the harmonic damper from the 85 on the 77 motor and installed the water pump pulley and fan............today I noticed the pulleys were offset about 3/8".......not good.......this is the point where I learn more about the 1980/81 total motor change they went through........with the alt bracket installed the alt pulley lines up with the crankshaft pulley perfectly.......so I had to order a 1985 water pump to get everything to line up...(hopefully)...the math works out so I'm confident....I love learning......but it seems that knowledge comes with a $$$$$$ cost.....but no matter...was trying to use the Hornet water pump as it felt nice and tight and looked to be recently replaced......but where this rig is going I won't begrudge a new water pump......


----------



## woodlandcammies

Check the snout I think some 4.2 came with a cast crank and some with a forged. They took two different balances.


----------



## woodlandcammies

If you really want to wake that 4.2 up go to the junk yard and grab the top end wiring harness intake and exhaust and head out of a 96 4.0 Cherokee. Block the water passages on one side of the head with epoxy and it will give you 4.5l displacement and fuel injection with about and extra 75 ponies and 60-70 torque. I've done a couple and wouldn't go back to carb afterwards


----------



## pioneerguy600

All I did this afternoon chainsaw related was wash up some of the parts to the latest 026 parts saw. I don`t know how such a low hour saw could be so dirtied up but the oil n sawdust washes off easily. Later model 026 with the black switch,transparent fuel tank,no decomp non adjustable oiler . The piston looks like it was never stroked over.


----------



## woodlandcammies

Pioneer how are you cleaning up your saws? I've been using engine cleaner in a spray bottle with a bag over the intake and exhaust and giving it the fresh water wash down treatment then hitting them with the blower to dry them out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Picked up oil and filter for my Yamaha 25 hp fourstroke, got it changed out plus the bottom end gear oil replaced, engine ready for a camp trip.


----------



## Cantdog

woodlandcammies said:


> Check the snout I think some 4.2 came with a cast crank and some with a forged. They took two different balances.


I could be wrong but I believe that happened on the shift from v belts to serpentine.....does that sound right to you?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Picked up oil and filter for my Yamaha 25 hp fourstroke, got it changed out plus the bottom end gear oil replaced, engine ready for a camp trip.


Woot.......my boat's ready but truck is problematic.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Each saw may require a different amount of cleaning. This particular saw came to me in pieces as some non mechanical person tore it down and then forgot how to put it back together, I don`t know yet why it was torn down but by the looks of everything it certainly wasn`t anything that required the saw to be taken this far apart, even the muffler is very clean.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Woot.......my boat's ready but truck is problematic.....



The Bayliner is still wrapped up but it will soon be readied for this summers fun, I brought the complete outdrive home and had it soda blasted. I primed it and painted it OMC metalflake, original time period color, $95. for the paint from our local dealer. Paint looks great but I am also going to lay a few coats of clear coat on it before mounting it back on the boat.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Calling for 91° here today. Several boats were on the road or being cleaned up yesterday. I fear it is going to be a hot summer here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Calling for 91° here today. Several boats were on the road or being cleaned up yesterday. I fear it is going to be a hot summer here.



A few of the bigger pleasure boats are being slid back into the water but its mostly the smaller fishing boats right now running about. Need a few more warm sunny days to bring out the party crowd.


----------



## woodlandcammies

Cantdog said:


> I could be wrong but I believe that happened on the shift from v belts to serpentine.....does that sound right to you?


Sounds pretty close. Its been a while since I had my last 4.2 but I think when they switched that might have been the meal ticket. 
I will say if you're swapping Carbs- Easiest to set and adjust is motorcraft, followed by the Webbers. Changing the jets (I think I ran number 43 or 44 jets)takes three minutes, four screws dont even have to remove the carb. The top half of the carb unscrews, and the jets sit nice as can be right there. I dont even remember draining the bowls last time I swapped jets. Get yourself a wideband 02 sensor and it will go along ways to tuning them in vice reading the plugs when you swap. The linkage will need a bracket made to hook it up, I made a T bracket the screwed into the motorcrafts throttle arm, then bought a ball stud from the auto parts store.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Calling for 91° here today. Several boats were on the road or being cleaned up yesterday. I fear it is going to be a hot summer here.


Kinna warm for this early in the year !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Bayliner is still wrapped up but it will soon be readied for this summers fun, I brought the complete outdrive home and had it soda blasted. I primed it and painted it OMC metalflake, original time period color, $95. for the paint from our local dealer. Paint looks great but I am also going to lay a few coats of clear coat on it before mounting it back on the boat.



The clear coating has begun, ready for the last heavy coat and it will be done, no runs or sags so far so have fingers crossed for the last shot.


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> The clear coating has begun, ready for the last heavy coat and it will be done, no runs or sags so far so have fingers crossed for the last shot.



All is well. Just has to cure up and it will be ready for install on the boat.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a few mins while waiting for the clear coat to dry, been cleaning 026 parts and trying to figure out what sidelined this saw. Eureka moment, found it while still totally unassembled.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had a few mins while waiting for the clear coat to dry, been cleaning 026 parts and trying to figure out what sidelined this saw. Eureka moment, found it while still totally unassembled.


What did you find ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What did you find ?



This is the third 026 that has come my way with this very same problem. My first was a $5. one in a box of parts, next one was a complete running saw, I paid $45. for that one, this one was a free complete saw but completely stripped down. All it takes is a screwdriver to fix this problem, one screw, what is it?


----------



## Cantdog

woodlandcammies said:


> Sounds pretty close. Its been a while since I had my last 4.2 but I think when they switched that might have been the meal ticket.
> I will say if you're swapping Carbs- Easiest to set and adjust is motorcraft, followed by the Webbers. Changing the jets (I think I ran number 43 or 44 jets)takes three minutes, four screws dont even have to remove the carb. The top half of the carb unscrews, and the jets sit nice as can be right there. I dont even remember draining the bowls last time I swapped jets. Get yourself a wideband 02 sensor and it will go along ways to tuning them in vice reading the plugs when you swap. The linkage will need a bracket made to hook it up, I made a T bracket the screwed into the motorcrafts throttle arm, then bought a ball stud from the auto parts store.



I'm going to try and combine the two Carters I have to get the correct combination of parts.....basic body will be the 77 Hornet carb but have to swap out the throttle shafts as the built-in ball stud is on the wrong side for the linkage to work on that carb...also want the electric choke from the CJ carb installed on the Hornet carb......Hornet used a tube from the ex manifold to heat the choke spring but I am using the CJ ex manifold that doesn't have that feature. It'll either work or it won't.....if it gives me grief I'll make the call to Webberdirect.com and they'll send the whole kit for the 4.2 with the 38mm carb for $269.00 at my door. Tuning isn't going to be to complicated for this application.....just needs the start, idle and accelerate smoothly......if I can get that from the Carter/hybrid, that'll be fine for this one. If not the Webber kit is a simple bolt on kit.....new linkage no muss no fuss.....'cept for paying for it!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is the third 026 that has come my way with this very same problem. My first was a $5. one in a box of parts, next one was a complete running saw, I paid $45. for that one, this one was a free complete saw but completely stripped down. All it takes is a screwdriver to fix this problem, one screw, what is it?


No idea ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page deux....no more


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> No idea ?


Duh.... one screw down the intake and pull repeatedly. Fixes 'em all!


----------



## Cantdog

Page II bump...rain.......like forevah.....may see the sun Thurs afternoon...then rain Friday.....wheeeee!!!!!!

4.2 coming along slowly.....got the oil pan cleaned up yesterday...took a can and a half of Easy Off and lots of brush work. Got it down to clean metal finally.....primed and painted last evening. Installed the longer oil pump pickup from the old motor. Had to "Make" a dipstick.....the original Jeep one fit in a long tube that came from 3/4 the way back on the block behind the distributer up to near the front of the engine so you stand in front of the miserable device and check the oil. The new HEI distributer is so large that the dipstick won't work......so......I installed the short dipstick tube back in the block.....of course the Hornet dipstick was to short so I took measurements of how far the dipstick extended into the base in the original Jeep motor then cut the long dipstick installed in to short tube to the correct length with my dremel and marked the "add" and "full" marks in the proper locations with the dremel cut-off wheel. The installed the base gaskets, sealed with HyloMar Blue. Then filled the base with 15-40 Ursa.....next I gutted out the Hornet distributer and lost the cam gear which made an excellent priming tool. Chucked that up in my DeWalt 20V drill and spun'er up......brandy new Mopar Performance High volume pump picked it right up......drill didn't like it I held 'er to it until I had oil coming out all 12 pushrods.....I let some smoke out of the drill so switched to a 120v 3/8 drill motor.....made smoke with that too.....well oiled now...installation not to far off....new (correct) water pump be here tomorrow or Wed....new clutch, pressure plate and throwout bearing all ready to be bolted up.....nice plastic line up tool came with the set.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Coming along nicely Robin, always pre oiled them myself,had a gutted distributor for my GM engines and run it on a 115 volt 1/2" drill for 15 - 20 mins, plenty of oil flowing off the rockers, often installed a pressure gauge on the block just for kicks, liked to see that 60- 70 lbs on a new or fresh rebuilt engine.
I had an older straight 6 250 ci that ran for 4 years with less than 12 lbs on the gauge, engine still running good when rust took the body out.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Coming along nicely Robin, always pre oiled them myself,had a gutted distributor for my GM engines and run it on a 115 volt 1/2" drill for 15 - 20 mins, plenty of oil flowing off the rockers, often installed a pressure gauge on the block just for kicks, liked to see that 60- 70 lbs on a new or fresh rebuilt engine.
> I had an older straight 6 250 ci that ran for 4 years with less than 12 lbs on the gauge, engine still running good when rust took the body out.




The poor old motor from the miserable device was real tired....and was making a lot of noise and ran fairly "soft".....not a lot of power. Oil pressure would start out at 60 cold and by the time heat started coming out of the heater, oil pressure would drop to around 10psi on the road at 50 mph.......I've run a lot of real worn out 6 cyl over the years and this one didn't produce much faith.....however.....I found the timing chain hanging off the sprockets......reach up in and push the chain up and it hits the cam sprocket before it gets taught.....that goes to the amount of noise I was hearing......it didn't use a lot of oil and I 'spect a new timing chain set and it would have run for years if used normally. Inline 6 cyls were never big power houses but were always tuff as nails. Not unhappy doing all this...will feel better with a gone through engine and new clutch out where it's going.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The poor old motor from the miserable device was real tired....and was making a lot of noise and ran fairly "soft".....not a lot of power. Oil pressure would start out at 60 cold and by the time heat started coming out of the heater, oil pressure would drop to around 10psi on the road at 50 mph.......I've run a lot of real worn out 6 cyl over the years and this one didn't produce much faith.....however.....I found the timing chain hanging off the sprockets......reach up in and push the chain up and it hits the cam sprocket before it gets taught.....that goes to the amount of noise I was hearing......it didn't use a lot of oil and I 'spect a new timing chain set and it would have run for years if used normally. Inline 6 cyls were never big power houses but were always tuff as nails. Not unhappy doing all this...will feel better with a gone through engine and new clutch out where it's going.


 Definitely worth the work seeing as to where it id going. A new chain and sprockets may have allowed the ole girl to limp along for a few more years but this newer spruced up engine will be much more all around.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Definitely worth the work seeing as to where it id going. A new chain and sprockets may have allowed the ole girl to limp along for a few more years but this newer spruced up engine will be much more all around.



Yep...a timing set would have made most of the noise go away but wouldn't have helped the oil pressure...or lack thereof.....good core to rebuild......a full rebuild......


----------



## tbone75

Morning bump


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep...a timing set would have made most of the noise go away but wouldn't have helped the oil pressure...or lack thereof.....good core to rebuild......a full rebuild......



Exactly, I have wasted time just replacing timing sets beforeon more than one engine, one the chain had cut through the cover on a 283, engine was tired but after the changeover it had much better power, the owner was seen stomping er often after and it soon tore out the crank inserts. He came back complaining the timing chain caused that, he got an earfull and shown the door....LOL


----------



## farrell

Lost a community landmark this morning........138 year old riverside inn of cambridge springs burnt to the ground






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dam shame ,Adam. Like I already posted over there, workmanship and quality of that kind will likely never be seen again. Definitely a big loss to community!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Exactly, I have wasted time just replacing timing sets beforeon more than one engine, one the chain had cut through the cover on a 283, engine was tired but after the changeover it had much better power, the owner was seen stomping er often after and it soon tore out the crank inserts. He came back complaining the timing chain caused that, he got an earfull and shown the door....LOL



I had the same thing happen on a 327...(same basic block)......wore right out through the timing cover.......thought it was a bad crank seal.........needed a new timing set and new cover......funny thing......that motor was in a 1969 C 30.....that motor ran 't exactly the same before as after.....didn't make a lick of difference as to how the started or ran.......I found that very strange....


----------



## Cantdog

LOL couldn't resist....had to look at the old timing chain.........some beet EH?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL couldn't resist....had to look at the old timing chain.........some beet EH?
> 
> View attachment 576940
> View attachment 576941



Yep, bad, but I have seen worse still run, was time for replacement though. The old small blocks ran nylon teeth on the cam end, was supposed to run quieter. Seen them run til the teeth were totally gone and the engine jumped time. Remember well one winter night around 9:30, - 18F and outside replacing a timing chain on a 68 Pontiac Strato Chief so my younger brother could go to vocational school the next morning, yep, I had it bad.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello guys. Everybody still alive?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## farrell

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dam shame ,Adam. Like I already posted over there, workmanship and quality of that kind will likely never be seen again. Definitely a big loss to community!


The community and surrounding area are pulling together and stepping up!

The golf course/ country club has offered to host the local high school proms

One of the other historic hotels in the area has offered to honor the deposits made for weddings/ receptions

So many supplied food and water and coffee to the fire fighters this morning............24+ area volunteer fire depts were on scene............used 2 million gallons of water but was a losing battle

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Seeing your finger on that chain reminds me of my friend Clary, he was replacing a timing ain on his 69 SD Beaumomt 427 - 4 spd. He put the new chain on and started the engine and was showing a few friends how tight the new chain was, pressed his finger on the outside and no harm, stuck his pointer finger on the inside, big mistake. The chain grabbed his finger and through the cam gear it went, came out mighty crooked!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, bad, but I have seen worse still run, was time for replacement though. The old small blocks ran nylon teeth on the cam end, was supposed to run quieter. Seen them run til the teeth were totally gone and the engine jumped time. Remember well one winter night around 9:30, - 18F and outside replacing a timing chain on a 68 Pontiac Strato Chief so my younger brother could go to vocational school the next morning, yep, I had it bad.



Yep my 327 had lost about half the nylon teeth....didn't jump the timing though. The new AMC motor had the same set up.....alum cam sprocket with nylon teeth and was in good shape but I replaced with a steel set as I know how it would end relying on 40 year old plastic.....it would end with me lying in the grass somewhere installing a new timing set......no thanks....much easier right on the engine in a nice well lit shop.....$37.00 worth of insurance......


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> The community and surrounding area are pulling together and stepping up!
> 
> The golf course/ country club has offered to host the local high school proms
> 
> One of the other historic hotels in the area has offered to honor the deposits made for weddings/ receptions
> 
> So many supplied food and water and coffee to the fire fighters this morning............24+ area volunteer fire depts were on scene............used 2 million gallons of water but was a losing battle
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



So good of them all to pull together,seen similar when big old hotels and lodges have mysteriously burned down only to be replaced by new clean but modern looking buildings. All that old historical charm was done away with,the new buildings are easier to heat,have better electrical systems and less upkeep...


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Hello guys. Everybody still alive?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


 Yep,still keeping it real....LOL


----------



## jimdad07

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep,still keeping it real....LOL


Same here

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What did you find ?



The muffler screen,held in place by one Phillips head sheet metal screw was blocked up completely. The muffler itself was very clean so it looked to me the last time the saw ran it likely was running on very old stale fuel and it burned like plastic and gunked up the screen quickly.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Same here
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk



How`s the barn going?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seeing your finger on that chain reminds me of my friend Clary, he was replacing a timing ain on his 69 SD Beaumomt 427 - 4 spd. He put the new chain on and started the engine and was showing a few friends how tight the new chain was, pressed his finger on the outside and no harm, stuck his pointer finger on the inside, big mistake. The chain grabbed his finger and through the cam gear it went, came out mighty crooked!!




YeeeeeeOUCH!!! Worked at a peatbog plant one time.....we had a big electric conveyor to load bags of peat aboard tractor trailers......the clutch was screeching so me and another guy took it all apart...in an attempt to fix it.....took about 2 1/2 hours to break it down and put it back together. It still screeched as it needed some new parts that we didn't have......this guy came along while we were loading a trailer, heard the screeching and reached into the drive to shake the clutch or something.....drive chain grabbed his glove and hauled him into the sprocket.....twisted him up about a half turn and two of his fingers went halfway around the 12" sprocket before it stalled the 2 hoss electric motor......he didn't think it was a good idea to reverse him back out of it so we had to disassemble the drive with him in there......took about an hour to get him out......would have been a lot longer had we not just taken the whole thing apart.......when he got free he pulls off the glove...two fingers stayed in the glove......he fainted dead away.....the boss took him to the hospital and they put his fingers back on.....he didn't have any interest in going back to work there.....he was one of those "back to the earthers" that arrived here in the late 60' and early 70's.....had no experience in anything rural or mechanical in nature.....hard way to learn........


----------



## tbone75

You guys make my fingers hurt !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> YeeeeeeOUCH!!! Worked at a peatbog plant one time.....we had a big electric conveyor to load bags of peat aboard tractor trailers......the clutch was screeching so me and another guy took it all apart...in an attempt to fix it.....took about 2 1/2 hours to break it down and put it back together. It still screeched as it needed some new parts that we didn't have......this guy came along while we were loading a trailer, heard the screeching and reached into the drive to shake the clutch or something.....drive chain grabbed his glove and hauled him into the sprocket.....twisted him up about a half turn and two of his fingers went halfway around the 12" sprocket before it stalled the 2 hoss electric motor......he didn't think it was a good idea to reverse him back out of it so we had to disassemble the drive with him in there......took about an hour to get him out......would have been a lot longer had we not just taken the whole thing apart.......when he got free he pulls off the glove...two fingers stayed in the glove......he fainted dead away.....the boss took him to the hospital and they put his fingers back on.....he didn't have any interest in going back to work there.....he was one of those "back to the earthers" that arrived here in the late 60' and early 70's.....had no experience in anything rural or mechanical in nature.....hard way to learn........



Thing is,Clary was a real good mechanic, very smart guy around gear so whatever possessed him to do that stupid trick neither he or anyone else could figure. He kept that finger even though it was mangled n crooked just to remind himself neveah to do something that stupid again and it worked so far. We did a lot of modifying and building from scratch back when, he was good on gear ratios ,RPM and getting power to the ground. First project was to cut a 59 Plymouth Savoy and make a truck/car out of it,did a real nice job,all metal with complicated bends n such. Had the handle at the track of, Mr Shifter, could get more from a 4 spd Muncie than anyone ever ran these tracks, lightning reflexes. Talk about a guy that was fast with his hands, good fist fighter he was!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys make my fingers hurt !!!


 There was a good bit of dancing and contortions so I heard , some blue air about as well!! Least it happened and was over in the blink of an eye.


----------



## farrell

Slack over here!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

That's why they call us Slackerz, Adam........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> That's why they call us Slackerz, Adam........


Makes sense.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Makes sense.



Uuuumhum.......I thought so......I had a moment of clarity....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

Project is coming along.......got the Jeep base installed......took a can and half of Easy Off and lots of scrubbing to get down to bare metal inside the oil pan....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looking great Robin, nice clean grease/oil free engine to install.


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks Jerry.........Last night I was sitting my comfy chair at the shop having a tall green can and I decided to cut off that EGR tube at the fitting on the exhaust manifold and weld the fitting shut......the intake end I can just remove as I already discontinued the EGR valve and made that black block-off plate and gasket to seal the intake manifold. Just something else to rust off out on the island where I'll not have wherewithal to fix it easily......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Jerry.........Last night I was sitting my comfy chair at the shop having a tall green can and I decided to cut off that EGR tube at the fitting on the exhaust manifold and weld the fitting shut......the intake end I can just remove as I already discontinued the EGR valve and made that black block-off plate and gasket to seal the intake manifold. Just something else to rust off out on the island where I'll not have wherewithal to fix it easily......



Good preventative maintenance right there, tools n services not always available in secluded areas, takes much longer and some hair pulling fixing stuff out there. Going to be setting more than running so all that thin steel stuff will rust faster.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Project is coming along.......got the Jeep base installed......took a can and half of Easy Off and lots of scrubbing to get down to bare metal inside the oil pan....
> 
> 
> View attachment 577227
> View attachment 577228


Looks like yer all ready to install .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good preventative maintenance right there, tools n services not always available in secluded areas, takes much longer and some hair pulling fixing stuff out there. Going to be setting more than running so all that thin steel stuff will rust faster.



Yeah this whole thing is done as simply as possible for that very reason.....if the carb doesn't work out it will get replaced with a brand new Webber with a manual choke.....making yet one more wire unnecessary.....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Looks like yer all ready to install .




Almost.....got to replace the water pump with the correct one today...then grind some on the ex manifold and make sure all the bolts are clean/thread chased and holes cleaned with a bottoming tap and everything fits correctly. Next move is to lift it off the stand and set it on a pair of hosses just enough so it isn't swinging around and install the flywheel, pilot bearing, clutch plate and pressure plate using the supplied line up tool....little bit more to do yet but pretty close......


----------



## Cantdog

Things came up today so didn't make as much progress as intended.....new AC Delco water pump arrived and installed.....motor mount purches installed......all the weird emissions chit removed from the air cleaner and that scraped and painted.....'bout as far as I made it......but all stuff that needed doing sooner or later....


----------



## Cantdog

Dark & Gray here this morning......and this is the "nice" part of the day......down hill from here....'spose to get a couple full inches of rain before it's ovah.... some time Sunday....

EDIT!!!! Just went and looked at the forecast again......not 2 inches......2 inches tonight......2 inches tomorrow.....and a haff inch as it winds down Sunday...as John would say .....YAK!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Spent better part of yesterday getting to the brakes on the Case CK, have to take out the floor to get access to all the controls, park brake cable seized, all the bits for the left wheel need replaced, right side good. Old rusty bolts are a pain in the pituti....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Dark & Gray here this morning......and this is the "nice" part of the day......down hill from here....'spose to get a couple full inches of rain before it's ovah.... some time Sunday....
> 
> EDIT!!!! Just went and looked at the forecast again......not 2 inches......2 inches tonight......2 inches tomorrow.....and a haff inch as it winds down Sunday...as John would say .....YAK!!!!


Just think how much snow that would be !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Just think how much snow that would be !!


Enough to shut NC down for a month...

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Just think how much snow that would be !!



Well they always said a foot of snow is more or less equal to an inch of rain......so.......4 1/2 inches of rain would be like....4 and a half feet of snow.....I'll take the rain I guess and quit whinin'.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Dark & Gray here this morning......and this is the "nice" part of the day......down hill from here....'spose to get a couple full inches of rain before it's ovah.... some time Sunday....
> 
> EDIT!!!! Just went and looked at the forecast again......not 2 inches......2 inches tonight......2 inches tomorrow.....and a haff inch as it winds down Sunday...as John would say .....YAK!!!!


Yeah. I mower orchards till 8 last night. With all the rain coming hillsides would really suck with a weeks more growth and the rain. Did some compound low mowing as it was.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rounded up all the parts needed for the CK, will be shipped to me ASAP and took the friction casing/drum to my bud at the machine shop to have the friction surface trued up. Should all come together in the next week or so and the old rig will have good brakes again. All else passed inspections.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going to be wet for a spell, looks like inside work for today, see what its like tomorrow.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I almost can't believe this thread is still going....


Holy cow, forgot all about it! 


How the heck have you guys been....??


----------



## Cantdog

WEll..........we been pretty good......upright and taking nourishment at least.....


----------



## roncoinc

Better than most.


----------



## tbone75

Doin fine


----------



## pioneerguy600

Raining cats n dogs here this morning but sposed to clear up this afternoon, may even see the sun later.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Raining cats n dogs here this morning but sposed to clear up this afternoon, may even see the sun later.



Tic fagh here.....not rain, but rained hard all night....sun got real bright a while ago but gone dim again....more rain tonight and tomorrow.....might see some sun late this afternoon....


----------



## Cantdog

Meh.........hit a snag on the miserable device today..... That nice cast alum valve cover, that came off the original motor, that I shined all up and painted.......is a complete fail......somehow I failed to notice that on the distributer side of the head, on 77 motor is rather different than the same side on the 85 motor.....I was mad....then I felt stupid.....then mad again. Anyway...not a biggie....got the 77 valve cover and new gasket. Degreased that inside and out and sanded the outside....ready for primer an paint now.....but have to get more paint in the morning. I'll know way more about these miserable things before I'm done than I ever wanted to know, I'm sure. I discovered this whilst putting the 85 motor back together with the left over 77 parts.....figgered everything would be better bolted up in one piece rather than a pile of parts..........then.......just after I found this tidbit out I was putting the auto trans flywheel damper plate on......oooooooo....the holes don't line up!!! But after a bit I found the only correct orientation for the flywheel/crankshaft.......had a serious pucker going on there for a couple minutes......geeeehawdamn miserable devices!!!! All that said....this was supposed to be a simple build....simple as in easy to source parts....uncomplicated ign and carburetion .......well the cast cover took a special gasket.......the stock cover is readily available.....so.....all good.....just irritating.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Meh.........hit a snag on the miserable device today..... That nice cast alum valve cover, that came off the original motor, that I shined all up and painted.......is a complete fail......somehow I failed to notice that on the distributer side of the head, on 77 motor is rather different than the same side on the 85 motor.....I was mad....then I felt stupid.....then mad again. Anyway...not a biggie....got the 77 valve cover and new gasket. Degreased that inside and out and sanded the outside....ready for primer an paint now.....but have to get more paint in the morning. I'll know way more about these miserable things before I'm done than I ever wanted to know, I'm sure. I discovered this whilst putting the 85 motor back together with the left over 77 parts.....figgered everything would be better bolted up in one piece rather than a pile of parts..........then.......just after I found this tidbit out I was putting the auto trans flywheel damper plate on......oooooooo....the holes don't line up!!! But after a bit I found the only correct orientation for the flywheel/crankshaft.......had a serious pucker going on there for a couple minutes......geeeehawdamn miserable devices!!!! All that said....this was supposed to be a simple build....simple as in easy to source parts....uncomplicated ign and carburetion .......well the cast cover took a special gasket.......the stock cover is readily available.....so.....all good.....just irritating.....



Its a FORD !! I tells ya...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Meh.........hit a snag on the miserable device today..... That nice cast alum valve cover, that came off the original motor, that I shined all up and painted.......is a complete fail......somehow I failed to notice that on the distributer side of the head, on 77 motor is rather different than the same side on the 85 motor.....I was mad....then I felt stupid.....then mad again. Anyway...not a biggie....got the 77 valve cover and new gasket. Degreased that inside and out and sanded the outside....ready for primer an paint now.....but have to get more paint in the morning. I'll know way more about these miserable things before I'm done than I ever wanted to know, I'm sure. I discovered this whilst putting the 85 motor back together with the left over 77 parts.....figgered everything would be better bolted up in one piece rather than a pile of parts..........then.......just after I found this tidbit out I was putting the auto trans flywheel damper plate on......oooooooo....the holes don't line up!!! But after a bit I found the only correct orientation for the flywheel/crankshaft.......had a serious pucker going on there for a couple minutes......geeeehawdamn miserable devices!!!! All that said....this was supposed to be a simple build....simple as in easy to source parts....uncomplicated ign and carburetion .......well the cast cover took a special gasket.......the stock cover is readily available.....so.....all good.....just irritating.....


I'll never be able to cross the Maine border again for fear I'm delivering another motor......


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its a FORD !! I tells ya...LOL


Yep.....welp......it's year thing....with enough knowledge I would have known.......perhaps....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just another learning curve, a little change here a little change there, affects many interchange possibilities. Maybe a Stihl thing....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just another learning curve, a little change here a little change there, affects many interchange possibilities. Maybe a Stihl thing....LOL


Wouldn' fekkin surprise me............


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll never be able to cross the Maine border again for fear I'm delivering another motor......



HAhahaha!!! No worries Unc........all on me.......gonna be a great motor I believe.......it's inbound today......hopefully....


----------



## Cantdog

Daughter sent pics from Jordon...LOL.......she found the same year, same color Swedish brick that she drives here!! Ours is in better shape by the looks.....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its a FORD !! I tells ya...LOL


I think yer right Jerry !!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I think yer right Jerry !!!


Nope....yer both wrong....it's definitely a RAMBLER......with a hint of NASH......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like the sun has been hard on that Volvo.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like the sun has been hard on that Volvo.


Definitely has.......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Nope....yer both wrong....it's definitely a RAMBLER......with a hint of NASH......


Purdy close to ferd !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I would never advise anyone to ever attempt to change anything Ford related on a vehicle, was involved in more than a couple swaps that turned into nightmares but I seen them through and swore never again.....LOL
Dump truck loads of parts I tells ya....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Little wonder that we all settled on swapping Chev engines and trannies into every type of vehicle, if ya could fab up a set of mounts it was just that easy.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 2 save......

Saw maintenance for a bit then back to mowing.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Finished up the 026 yesterday afternoon,put a spare carb on it as I am out of rebuild kits for the 194`s, two pulls fired on choke,choke off and next pull was running,no need to set the tune,carb was right on including the idle speed. This saw is too nice for me to use so it will find a new home.


----------



## Cantdog

Good progress on the miserable device today. These are pics from yesterday......changed out the valve cover, moved the engine from the motor stand to a hoss with the bridge crane, installed the flywheel, pilot bearing and clutch.......gotta say......sometimes new stuff is better than old.....I mean new methods are better than previously available....a lot of new clutch kits come with a plastic line up tool......it wasn't always that way!!! Anywho...after getting everything ready yesterday.......I installed the new motor in the miserable device first thing this morning with little grief......things lined up pretty good from the get-go......just had to turn the crank a few degrees and she slipped right together.....sorry...had to catch Happy Hour at the Castle so didn't get any pics today....


----------



## pioneerguy600

That miserable device will be like a young hoss with a belly full of oats!....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That miserable device will be like a young hoss with a belly full of oats!....LOL



It should be quite an improvement......if I remember right the previous owner told me he 'tarded the timing a few degrees to take some stress off the really beat rod bearings......started good, but she was pretty flat..powerwise.....but she was some wore out......I never asked much from her.....not wanting to walk home. According to the 'structions that came with the HEI.....the best results are had from setting the timing between 8 and 10 degrees advanced with the vac plugged.......OEM calls for 5 degrees ahead......Comp Cams says this slightly higher lift, with more duration cam is ground a few degrees of valve timing ahead of stock as well........so.....she certainly seemed late before...be interesting to see how it runs...can't hardly help but be way better......I hope...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The big guy, just laying back taking it easy,


----------



## Cantdog

I dunno Jerry.......he seems kinda....frantic.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Actually he`s waiting for me to pick up the phone, then he will wrestle me for it, dang cat is strong!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Oh, and he will bite also if things get real heated and he figures things are not going well for him....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh, and he will bite also if things get real heated and he figures things are not going well for him....LOL


No such thing as a fair fight...


----------



## pioneerguy600

True dat. He will use whatever god gave him to win a fight, just nature but he`s got a real nice temperament and has to be provoked to get rough.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dang liquid falling,won`t completely clear up, almost see the sun and then clouds up and drizzles. Guess its that way for most of today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got the tire mounted on the backhoe,thanks Dan.


----------



## Cantdog

Good progress today as well on the miserable device.....2-3 trips to the NAPA store......geeeehawdamn fan belts are $26 these daze.......fer' a simple fanbelt.......!!! $%*&^@#$$!.......you realize that computes out to three sixpacs of 16 oz, tall green canz???? PER FANBELT Damn good she only gotts two. AND that's 'Merican too!!! Anyway.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks good, you got away lucky, good thing its not a Case industrial!


----------



## tbone75

Looks like you bout got it done .  

That PBR looks outta place ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Looks like you bout got it done .
> 
> That PBR looks outta place ? LOL



Hmmmm...yep I know.....the damn store was out of tall green canz.....well almost.....they had a sixer with one missing......never buy like that......they charge you by the apiece.....5 beers cost a dollah more than a sixpak......ain't doing that......pffffft....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gray sky but no rain yet, not a good day for chainsawing but not too wet yet.


----------



## Cantdog

Today I'll be finishing up in the engine compartment on the miserable device......had to order the top radiator hose....old one was really soft/squishy......had to replace the power steering return line yesterday...wasn't leaking but was badly dried out and cracked.......much easier to replace this kind of stuff here with the NAPA store a haff mile away......rather than a 10 mile ocean trip each way. The NAPA store in Stonington is right at the head of the fisherman's dock so at least that's handy.....once you get there......they will also send parts down on the mailboat if the call is made at the right time.
After the rest of mechanicals installed then time to sort out the 'lectrics......gonna end up with a huge pile of torn out
/cut off and capped wires/plugs.....only need 7 wires to operate everything......got about a hundred....may get onto the exhaust system today......hope so......once that is built I can try a startup......Comp cams directs me to break the cam/lifters in as per their directions......at start up immediately run her up to 1500-2000 rpm and run at that rpm steadily for 30 minutes.....shut off...dump oil and filter....refill with fresh oil/new filter and good to go....this part of the project is nearing the end......I hope.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Today I'll be finishing up in the engine compartment on the miserable device......had to order the top radiator hose....old one was really soft/squishy......had to replace the power steering return line yesterday...wasn't leaking but was badly dried out and cracked.......much easier to replace this kind of stuff here with the NAPA store a haff mile away......rather than a 10 mile ocean trip each way. The NAPA store in Stonington is right at the head of the fisherman's dock so at least that's handy.....once you get there......they will also send parts down on the mailboat if the call is made at the right time.
> After the rest of mechanicals installed then time to sort out the 'lectrics......gonna end up with a huge pile of torn out
> /cut off and capped wires/plugs.....only need 7 wires to operate everything......got about a hundred....may get onto the exhaust system today......hope so......once that is built I can try a startup......Comp cams directs me to break the cam/lifters in as per their directions......at start up immediately run her up to 1500-2000 rpm and run at that rpm steadily for 30 minutes.....shut off...dump oil and filter....refill with fresh oil/new filter and good to go....this part of the project is nearing the end......I hope.....



You could do away with the signal lights,brake lights and even the headlights to save wire n lectricity, save,save save.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You could do away with the signal lights,brake lights and even the headlights to save wire n lectricity, save,save save.....LOL



LOL......I'm all good with lights, gauges wipers etc.....but man, I sure can do away with all this underhood extra junk wiring.....that's 'spose make it run better....NOT!!!!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Nope....yer both wrong....it's definitely a RAMBLER......with a hint of NASH......


My Uncle Morton had one of those...cast iron str 6! Remember the windshield wiper in the back window as a kid!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL......I'm all good with lights, gauges wipers etc.....but man, I sure can do away with all this underhood extra junk wiring.....that's 'spose make it run better....NOT!!!!!



Sell the copper,make back some monies!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> My Uncle Morton had one of those...cast iron str 6! Remember the windshield wiper in the back window as a kid!



There is one of these Marlins still rolling around the roads up here,see it most every summer, been re powered with a GM 283 automatic but still unrestored original body, same color and graphics of the one below,


----------



## pioneerguy600

I also know of a guy that had a mint black Marlin, always garage kept and looked after but he stupidly took it to work one day to show it off, he was a bricklayer and the forklift operator on that job managed to tip a full pallet of bricks right off the highest lift position that the off road forklift could reach. The full pallet of brick when right through the roof and back window of that car, sure made a mess of er!


----------



## Cantdog

Good progress yesterday.....completed the engine...filled the miserable device with coolant......didn't run out onto the floor anywhere....that's a good sign. It took quite a while but completed the exhaust system......brazed most of the joints....all but two which are needed to be able to install it. Those two joints will get regular muffler clamps. Built up a tailpipe hanger and installed that....still have to develop the center mount but have a pretty good scheme. Looks like a test fire this afternoon......hope it works better than a North Korean missile ......!!!!!!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Good progress today as well on the miserable device.....2-3 trips to the NAPA store......geeeehawdamn fan belts are $26 these daze.......fer' a simple fanbelt.......!!! $%*&^@#$$!.......you realize that computes out to three sixpacs of 16 oz, tall green canz???? PER FANBELT Damn good she only gotts two. AND that's 'Merican too!!! Anyway.......
> 
> View attachment 578749
> View attachment 578750
> View attachment 578751
> View attachment 578752
> View attachment 578753


Robin......GREAT job my friend!!! Looks like the stuff we did back in the 50's, 60's, and 70's up the "Barn!"
Fan belts were Free thanks to the good folks and friends at the old AD's. Different and better time, much better people!!! But thank God there are a few left like you guys on here!!!
Keep on Keepin' On!!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Good progress yesterday.....completed the engine...filled the miserable device with coolant......didn't run out onto the floor anywhere....that's a good sign. It took quite a while but completed the exhaust system......brazed most of the joints....all but two which are needed to be able to install it. Those two joints will get regular muffler clamps. Built up a tailpipe hanger and installed that....still have to develop the center mount but have a pretty good scheme. Looks like a test fire this afternoon......hope it works better than a North Korean missile ......!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well... did it fire up?


----------



## Cantdog

Not today....close but found a self inflected snag.....by the time I gat that taken care of folks started showing up for the safety meeting.......project was put on hold until tomorrow morning.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well??


----------



## tbone75

Well ?? Too !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Well ?? Too !



Robin must have fired up the miserable device and it worked so well he headed right out to the island!!


----------



## Cantdog

OH yeah!!!!!! Got to the shop by six this morning.....didn't even have breakfast.....just Koffee....took a thermos with me too....took care of the known self fail first thing.....then found that I had swapped the solenoid connections.....that ended with turning the key to "on" and the starter engaging and not disengaging even with the key turned to "off"......figgerd that out quick......then on the first start attempt......turned ovah a few times then went pffft out the carb.....OK.......figgered just my luck with only two chances I'd be 180 off.......surenuff....put the comp tester in number one cyl and ,and manually brought her up about 40 degrees ahead......then gigged the starter....she was on the compression stroke............the rotor as pointing to number six........pulled the distributer and retimed 180 and reinstalled.......VROOM!!.....ran a little weird at first.....tweeked the timing, idle speed and low air bleed jets........eventually the miserable device agreed to run haff normal....good power.......idles hot at 45 psi oil pressure.........down the road 50mph , hot........60psi..........that's freekin way better than 9psi hot on the road and 3-4 psi at idle hot...........WOOT!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OH yeah!!!!!! Got to the shop by six this morning.....didn't even have breakfast.....just Koffee....took a thermos with me too....took care of the known self fail first thing.....then found that I had swapped the solenoid connections.....that ended with turning the key to "on" and the starter engaging and not disengaging even with the key turned to "off"......figgerd that out quick......then on the first start attempt......turned ovah a few times then went pffft out the carb.....OK.......figgered just my luck with only two chances I'd be 180 off.......surenuff....put the comp tester in number one cyl and ,and manually brought her up about 40 degrees ahead......then gigged the starter....she was on the compression stroke............the rotor as pointing to number six........pulled the distributer and retimed 180 and reinstalled.......VROOM!!.....ran a little weird at first.....tweeked the timing, idle speed and low air bleed jets........eventually the miserable device agreed to run haff normal....good power.......idles hot at 45 psi oil pressure.........down the road 50mph , hot........60psi..........that's freekin way better than 9psi hot on the road and 3-4 psi at idle hot...........WOOT!!


Glad to hear it runs !!!


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks John.......it runs really well......but it stihl is a miserable device.......none-the-less......you know.....I never had much to do with Jeeps.......other than the Jeep boys always came to me to retrieve their stuck Jeeps.....Series Landrovers all weigh almost twice what Jeeps do.......even though they have similar wheelbase.....Rovers are about 85 hoss.......jeeps with the 258 two barrel are about 165 hoss.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good job. most transplants will need some tweaking and adjustments to get them right, good oil pressure.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Thanks John.......it runs really well......but it stihl is a miserable device.......none-the-less......you know.....I never had much to do with Jeeps.......other than the Jeep boys always came to me to retrieve their stuck Jeeps.....Series Landrovers all weigh almost twice what Jeeps do.......even though they have similar wheelbase.....Rovers are about 85 hoss.......jeeps with the 258 two barrel are about 165 hoss.......


What is next on the list ? LOL I know the bikes are way down the list . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I still have some stuff to attend to on the miserable device.....big family day today but I might get time between mothers day feasting to remove all the offending wiring that is no longer needed.......then I have a rear dif leak that needs fixing and at the same time need to dump the front dif lube, the trans lube and transfer case lube and refill with new. Also sometime before it heads to the island I need to weld in some 1/4" plate to the front frame in behind the shock mounts on both sides......not a big deal.....will take longer to remove the wheels, shocks and shock mounts and replace them than the actual welding will take.

The daughter will be leaving Jordan on the 23rd....going to Illinois for a couple weeks to visit friends and go to school graduation then be home the 6-7th.......Ol' Blue needs to be up and running by then as she starts work the next day.......so I guess that's the next project........yep.....bikes are behind fixing the engine in my truck.....


----------



## Cantdog

Few more pics of the miserable device.......and the exhaust system I cobbled up..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks good Robin, real solid ole rig.


----------



## dancan

The fake is the better saw lol


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> The fake is the better saw lol


How can you tell the fake? Aren't they both chock full of Chineseium? 





I read it on the internetz...


----------



## Cantdog

Was not able to accomplish anything on the miserable device yesterday......the Mother's Day family stuffs kept me very busy......but first thing this morning (once I get to the shop) the wiring removal will start......will have check each one for power before the big snip......those that are live will have to be cut back and capped.....those that are not will get cutback as far into the harness as possible.........will take a pic of the pile once done!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Was not able to accomplish anything on the miserable device yesterday......the Mother's Day family stuffs kept me very busy......but first thing this morning (once I get to the shop) the wiring removal will start......will have check each one for power before the big snip......those that are live will have to be cut back and capped.....those that are not will get cutback as far into the harness as possible.........will take a pic of the pile once done!!



Got to make up a couple new wires for the Case and replace a 40 amp circuit breaker, all degraded from age and sitting around outside in the weather, be good as new after. Brake parts starting to filter in, just waiting on the proper tool to mush the rivets with.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> OH yeah!!!!!! Got to the shop by six this morning.....didn't even have breakfast.....just Koffee....took a thermos with me too....took care of the known self fail first thing.....then found that I had swapped the solenoid connections.....that ended with turning the key to "on" and the starter engaging and not disengaging even with the key turned to "off"......figgerd that out quick......then on the first start attempt......turned ovah a few times then went pffft out the carb.....OK.......figgered just my luck with only two chances I'd be 180 off.......surenuff....put the comp tester in number one cyl and ,and manually brought her up about 40 degrees ahead......then gigged the starter....she was on the compression stroke............the rotor as pointing to number six........pulled the distributer and retimed 180 and reinstalled.......VROOM!!.....ran a little weird at first.....tweeked the timing, idle speed and low air bleed jets........eventually the miserable device agreed to run haff normal....good power.......idles hot at 45 psi oil pressure.........down the road 50mph , hot........60psi..........that's freekin way better than 9psi hot on the road and 3-4 psi at idle hot...........WOOT!!


Great job Robin!


----------



## Cantdog

Nuther crappy day.....worked more on the miserable device......got rid of all the useless wiring and wire tied the rest more or less in an orderly fashion....that went pretty good...everything still works!!!

Spent some time fussing with the carb.....it has a hesitation just off idle....it's fine if you take right off but if you engage the clutch just a bit then add a little gas she fall on her face for a second or two then take off like a jack rabbit. Not good for doing low speed maneuvers in traffic or going down weebly little island roads where you need good low end torque and reliable just off idle operation.......did some research on the web and found a fairly easy fix......took it apart and put that part through the UC for 45 minutes or so......put it all back together but not to confident that it will make a difference as I didn't seem to encounter the blockage described. Was raining late this afternoon so I didn't feel like standing in the rain trying to get a good tune. I'll try it first thing in the morning. If what did today doesn't fix it I'll get a kit and tear the whole thing down and UC and chase all the tiny passages, one buy one the reassemble and adjust things as per instructions.......if that doesn't fix it I'll buy a brandy new 38MM Webber and pressure regulator and be done with it!! It seems to have passage restrictions in the idle and bypass circuits....once you get by that tiny spot it runs perfect...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Accelerator pump?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Noticed a capped threaded pipe nipple on the cobbled together exhaust, planning on running water cooled exhaust...LOL


----------



## tbone75

That be a lot of extra wire !! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Accelerator pump?


No....that seems to be putting out plenty of fuel.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No....that seems to be putting out plenty of fuel.....


 Did you check idle vacuum?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you check idle vacuum?


Not yet......


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Noticed a capped threaded pipe nipple on the cobbled together exhaust, planning on running water cooled exhaust...LOL



LOL........all these header pipes come with a smooth stainless nipple that needed to be capped in some manner......I didn't want to simply cut it off and weld the pipe in as I didn't want to burn away the galvanizing........so.......in my fittings stash I found a brass onion that was the correct diameter straight thread to fit inside the nipple... the other end was pipe thread so I brazed the onion into the SS nipple and then capped it with the brass pipe cap.....it was a "run what ya brung" kinda fix..LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL........all these header pipes come with a smooth stainless nipple that needed to be capped in some manner......I didn't want to simply cut it off and weld the pipe in as I didn't want to burn away the galvanizing........so.......in my fittings stash I found a brass onion that was the correct diameter straight thread to fit inside the nipple... the other end was pipe thread so I brazed the onion into the SS nipple and then capped it with the brass pipe cap.....it was a "run what ya brung" kinda fix..LOL!!



Las Miseralab will be worth its weight in gold by the time it gets to the island. If the vacuum is off I have seen many carb related problems with them. Had a new Isky cam once that was completely off its grind, had to replace it to get the vac up, valve timing just wouldn`t work and the engine had a steady 15 inches of vac.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Las Miseralab will be worth its weight in gold by the time it gets to the island. If the vacuum is off I have seen many carb related problems with them. Had a new Isky cam once that was completely off its grind, had to replace it to get the vac up, valve timing just wouldn`t work and the engine had a steady 15 inches of vac.



I'm going to follow the carb as the issue for the time being......it's just a little stumble at a very specific low throttle setting.....just off idle....you can drive right by it without difficulty.....but it is right where you don't want it.....idles perfect....accelerates perfect...goes down the road fine....it seems to be right in the idle air passages, just before the mid range circuit takes over......from my readings a very common complaint with the Carter BBD.....I know a $300.00 Webber will cure it.....but would rather fix the Carter.....I meen...it is a 40 year old carb.....might need a thorough cleaning and a kit.....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

OK.........this is so usual that I can't stand it......after the last post I went to mikescarb.com and ordered a full kit of 'Merican made gaskets for the BBD......not bad $29.45 to my door. Went to the shop and took the Jeep out.....first time it has been run since yesterday's internet directed carb idle tube fix......runs flawless.....no stumble...starts first flip...idles perfect....electric choke opens correctly to full........'Nuther $30 bux I didn't need to spend......but on the other hand.....good to have a fresh kit in stock......Woot!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> OK.........this is so usual that I can't stand it......after the last post I went to mikescarb.com and ordered a full kit of 'Merican made gaskets for the BBD......not bad $29.45 to my door. Went to the shop and took the Jeep out.....first time it has been run since yesterday's internet directed carb idle tube fix......runs flawless.....no stumble...starts first flip...idles perfect....electric choke opens correctly to full........'Nuther $30 bux I didn't need to spend......but on the other hand.....good to have a fresh kit in stock......Woot!!


Long as you have that kit , you will never need it . LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Long as you have that kit , you will never need it . LOL


Ain't that the truth.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Every time I do a little cleanup in the tool room I find new unused GM truck parts I had squirreled away, had that old truck for 34 years, piled up a lot of spares that it never needed. Darn shame to have to toss them out.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Long as you have that kit , you will never need it . LOL



Isn't that the truth!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Ain't that the truth.....



Hey Unc!!
HaHaHa!!!! Didn't see your post before I answered John!!!! HaHaHa!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Robin you know we need some action shots Bud style...videos would be better.. think "smoke screen"


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Robin you know we need some action shots Bud style...videos would be better.. think "smoke screen"



Hmmmm shoulda got some pics before the transplant....but even as worn out as it was the old motor didn't smoke....neither out the exhaust or off the tires....it did, however smoke some from oil leakage down ovah the exhaust manifold.....

The miserable device has 270 gearz.....not gonna be a lot tire smokin' there either.....I'd be a lot happier if it had 410's.....be a lot easier getting around where it's going.....oh well.....always got low range......haven't do anything but drive it around on the road so far.....not pretty enough for those kind photos. There will be shots taking it to the island later but have no idea when that will happen.....want to put 1000 miles or so on trouble shooting before the trip.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun is out bright and the ground is drying up, blackflies will be thick n pesky.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sun is out bright and the ground is drying up, blackflies will be thick n pesky.




Yep.......Hoss told me last night that it was time to start spraying him.....flies been waiting patiently for the right temps.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ohh boy!! the flies thick today, they liked that rain and now the sun is out warming the air n ground up they is biting to.!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ohh boy!! the flies thick today, they liked that rain and now the sun is out warming the air n ground up they is biting to.!!


Glad we don't have them things !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ohh boy!! the flies thick today, they liked that rain and now the sun is out warming the air n ground up they is biting to.!!



Same here!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

WOoT !!!!




Spray this super slick no stick polymer treatment on your bars gentleman !
Get an instant 11% increase , combine that with slick 50 for bar lube and polly up to 19 % and closer to 23% if you use the ceramic clutch bearing upgrade !!!
Light Sabre I tell ya !!!!!


----------



## dancan

And as an added bonus the bar runs 23.5% cooler !!!


----------



## dancan

Get the red cans , the blue ones are not as good .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Use Pam in the bar oil, good for 50% increase in powah and a 25% decrease in bar temps, does that make a 75% gain?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Use Pam in the bar oil, good for 50% increase in powah and a 25% decrease in bar temps, does that make a 75% gain?


Only if you use a billet rim sprocket.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Only if you use a billet rim sprocket.


That's the only type Steals use....isn't it???.......Always priced that way it seems......Generally pay $4-5 bux for a regular one.....Steel ones at the Stealership always $9-10.....figgered billet or titanium....maybe sintered spiderweb....or something else magical.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Only if you use a billet rim sprocket.



With 16 carat gold plating!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> With 16 carat gold plating!



Might as well be!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Now I had to go and buy a dwell tach...had a real nice engine analyzer years ago.....when I moved from my old shop I threw out a bunch of chit that had sat unused for years.....we parted company then as every auto I had owned for a long time was elec ign .....kept my nice timing light but tossed the rest. Now I find with this HEI ign I put on the miserable device that I need to accurately run her up to 1600 rpm (weights advanced) and with the vac advance plugged set the timming to 8 degrees ahead....then plug the vac line back in and set the idle to 950 rpm then adjust the vac advance through trial an error to a point of full advance just below gas knock.......all this requires an accurate tach......the things starts and runs fine but getting a gas knock on the hills.....no good.....tach be here next week....me fix....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Now I had to go and buy a dwell tach...had a real nice engine analyzer years ago.....when I moved from my old shop I threw out a bunch of chit that had sat unused for years.....we parted company then as every auto I had owned for a long time was elec ign .....kept my nice timing light but tossed the rest. Now I find with this HEI ign I put on the miserable device that I need to accurately run her up to 1600 rpm (weights advanced) and with the vac advance plugged set the timming to 8 degrees ahead....then plug the vac line back in and set the idle to 950 rpm then adjust the vac advance through trial an error to a point of full advance just below gas knock.......all this requires an accurate tach......the things starts and runs fine but getting a gas knock on the hills.....no good.....tach be here next week....me fix....



Many times I have been tempted to let my old tune up stuff go,like the combination Snap On tach and dwell meters, timing light and vac gauge, had that stuff from the early 70`s and used it a lot back then, fun setting the dual point Prestolite and Mallory distributors. Thought the electronic dist were a gift from heaven....LOL.
Still use that gear on the Bayliner.


----------



## dancan

You could always try and burn "Supreme" or "High Test" to see if that fixes the knock but I know that them two grades of gasoline are knot in Scottish vocabulary.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> You could always try and burn "Supreme" or "High Test" to see if that fixes the knock but I know that them two grades of gasoline are knot in Scottish vocabulary.


May not be much choice on the island ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> You could always try and burn "Supreme" or "High Test" to see if that fixes the knock but I know that them two grades of gasoline are knot in Scottish vocabulary.


I see you lips moving....but the noise doesn't make any sense to me.......


----------



## Cantdog

No this is a timing issue......heavy rattle....not good...now that I understand exactly how this needs to be set be a piece of cake as long as I have an accurate read on rpm in two places.......just the combination of static advance, centrifugal advance and vac advance all totaled up is to far advanced........'tard it a tad and like will be good......just gotta do it correctly....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> No this is a timing issue......heavy rattle....not good...now that I understand exactly how this needs to be set be a piece of cake as long as I have an accurate read on rpm in two places.......just the combination of static advance, centrifugal advance and vac advance all totaled up is to far advanced........'tard it a tad and like will be good......just gotta do it correctly....



As long as it's perfect.....don't even worry about it......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> As long as it's perfect.....don't even worry about it......


I'm on it.........er.......well.... I will be as soon as my new meter gets here....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Package arrived yesterday........more miserable device parts.......two new valve cover grommets for the tin valve cover.......those 40 year old OEM ones were pretty beet.....also a new neoprene rear diff gasket......cover leaks somewhere at the top some where.....drain re-seal and refill with gear lube. Hope it the gasket and not the cover rusted out.....probably shoulda checked......Oh well plenty of time.....

Here's the cheep meter I got coming......does a lot....if it works at all.....made in Chinah......be a good one to leave out at camp....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AT2150B-Dig...f933cd9&pid=100290&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=151694551486


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> I'm on it.........er.......well.... I will be as soon as my new meter gets here....LOL


Dad keeps all of his old instruments around, shorting tach dwell, timing light, etc. Amazing how many people these days don't know what those items are.


----------



## Cantdog

AND since this IS a ChainSaw site........here is a little ditty that I'm wanting to pick up for my Fast Tach.......really good idea...hands free.....Woot!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322517065011?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dad keeps all of his old instruments around, shorting tach dwell, timing light, etc. Amazing how many people these days don't know what those items are.



Yep....well....anyone born since the invention/application of the crank angle sensor, (which would meen anyone under 35 or so...for most Euro junk) would not have a use......and to try and explain the relation of point dwell to timing figures is hopeless.......actually it was hopeless trying to 'splain that to most guys who grew up with points.......years ago, don't know how many times a friend would say...."Hey you got a timing light!!! Throw that on my car and set the timing, would you?" Then they'd get mad when I said......."No"........pointless to set the timing until the dwell has been set" They'd look at me like I had rocks in muh head.....Chebby V-8s were the only rigs that setting the dwell wasn't a trial and error PITA......nice little door in the side of the cap....reach right in with a hex key (Allen Wrench for us 'Mericans) and dial the dwell right in on the meter..WOOT!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> May not be much choice on the island ?


You are correct John.......you can buy two grades there......gas and K-1........and that be regular gaz....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> AND since this IS a ChainSaw site........here is a little ditty that I'm wanting to pick up for my Fast Tach.......really good idea...hands free.....Woot!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322517065011?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


May just get one of them for me too . Sure would be handy to use !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> May just get one of them for me too . Sure would be handy to use !



I believe it would.....could get rpm in the cut info easy!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I believe it would.....could get rpm in the cut info easy!!


I got me a blue one on the way .
Thanks for posting that Robin !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I got me a blue one on the way .
> Thanks for posting that Robin !!!



Don`t post your settings or findings on here or be really ready for a flaming....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Package arrived yesterday........more miserable device parts.......two new valve cover grommets for the tin valve cover.......those 40 year old OEM ones were pretty beet.....also a new neoprene rear diff gasket......cover leaks somewhere at the top some where.....drain re-seal and refill with gear lube. Hope it the gasket and not the cover rusted out.....probably shoulda checked......Oh well plenty of time.....
> 
> Here's the cheep meter I got coming......does a lot....if it works at all.....made in Chinah......be a good one to leave out at camp....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AT2150B-Digital-Tachometer-Multimeter-Tach-Dwell-Tester-Automotive-Speed-Duty-US/151694551486?_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=73b2c23530064d0786b8ec64bf933cd9&pid=100290&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=151694551486


 Oh that is on my Christmas list!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

All you need is that free app for your phone, much more precise and reliable for rpm so I have read on the inter webz.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> All you need is that free app for your phone, much more precise and reliable for rpm so I have read on the inter webz.


LOLOL.......I can see me dropping muh smart phone into the fan.....I'm app to do that.....


----------



## dancan

So , it's a Scottish isle ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Yep....well....anyone born since the invention/application of the crank angle sensor, (which would meen anyone under 35 or so...for most Euro junk) would not have a use......and to try and explain the relation of point dwell to timing figures is hopeless.......actually it was hopeless trying to 'splain that to most guys who grew up with points.......years ago, don't know how many times a friend would say...."Hey you got a timing light!!! Throw that on my car and set the timing, would you?" Then they'd get mad when I said......."No"........pointless to set the timing until the dwell has been set" They'd look at me like I had rocks in muh head.....Chebby V-8s were the only rigs that setting the dwell wasn't a trial and error PITA......nice little door in the side of the cap....reach right in with a hex key (Allen Wrench for us 'Mericans) and dial the dwell right in on the meter..WOOT!!


Love when people have no clue what that is for and i still dont think my brother knows what that flexi Snap-On hex driver is for in dad's box...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> AND since this IS a ChainSaw site........here is a little ditty that I'm wanting to pick up for my Fast Tach.......really good idea...hands free.....Woot!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322517065011?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Robin i think they were cheaper on another site.. let me ask someone about them.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Robin i think they were cheaper on another site.. let me ask someone about them.



Yeah.....$25 bux seems a little steep, but a very handy holder if it works as described. We'll see what John says about it once it arrives....be really nice to clip the tach on and be hands free for tuning or tuning in the cut.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Yeah.....$25 bux seems a little steep, but a very handy holder if it works as described. We'll see what John says about it once it arrives....be really nice to clip the tach on and be hands free for tuning or tuning in the cut.....


I will openly admit I have never had a proper tach personaly or compressio tester. Been looking at the Fast Rach vs the DTI-20k. Not sure which way to go...


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Been reading up on my new war wagon and boy would it make you I'll Robin. Coming home Friday I noticed the voltage gauge around 12v. I am very accustomed to 14.4v on a running auto so I was pretty alarmed. Being only 2 miles from la casa I pushed on and with an out of town departure in the AM I had to let it sit. 

Reading last night it has a variable output alternator that is run by the computer for fuel economy. I can see this being an issue in the future but hope I am wrong. Not sure I will ever get use to a gauge that goes from 12v to 15.5v and all be normal. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> I will openly admit I have never had a proper tach personaly or compressio tester. Been looking at the Fast Rach vs the DTI-20k. Not sure which way to go...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



I've had the Fast Tach for 4-5 years at least.....works great.....be nice to not HAVE to hold it in position though.....


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Been reading up on my new war wagon and boy would it make you I'll Robin. Coming home Friday I noticed the voltage gauge around 12v. I am very accustomed to 14.4v on a running auto so I was pretty alarmed. Being only 2 miles from la casa I pushed on and with an out of town departure in the AM I had to let it sit.
> 
> Reading last night it has a variable output alternator that is run by the computer for fuel economy. I can see this being an issue in the future but hope I am wrong. Not sure I will ever get use to a gauge that goes from 12v to 15.5v and all be normal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Hmmm that's wild.....I guess once you get used to it be OK...but...probably keep watching it to make sure it goes back up...thinking the worst......not a "confidence inspiring" device fer sher....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> So , it's a Scottish isle ?



Oh no.....but with only 14 miles of road total and a normal top speed of 35 mph or less depending on what part of the island your driving on, regular gaz is all that's needed.....but fear not.....their regular sells for roughly $2 more per gallon than mainland gaz...I think they get it from 'Nadia...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Hmmm that's wild.....I guess once you get used to it be OK...but...probably keep watching it to make sure it goes back up...thinking the worst......not a "confidence inspiring" device fer sher....


Found a work around.. when in doubt, punch the tow haul mode button. Kicks the alternator up in case you are towing a trailer that charges through the 7 pin plug.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Found a work around.. when in doubt, punch the tow haul mode button. Kicks the alternator up in case you are towing a trailer that charges through the 7 pin plug.


Ah-ha.......what'll they think of next?!!!


----------



## Cantdog

My dwell tach is taking the scenic route it seems......it's in Mountainair NM right now......sounds high and pretty.....like I used to like muh wimin.........Ha!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

I got a very red sunrise off to the east, under the edge of really dark clouds! Shop Day!!! Got some kind of Dolmar to go through and get running.....the owner doesn't know what model it is.....50ccish. pretty newish, homeownerish. I'll have to go in search of a tag, once I get the mung cleaned off it.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> I got a very red sunrise off to the east, under the edge of really dark clouds! Shop Day!!! Got some kind of Dolmar to go through and get running.....the owner doesn't know what model it is.....50ccish. pretty newish, homeownerish. I'll have to go in search of a tag, once I get the mung cleaned off it.....


Its the non-running type. 

I have to find some shop time. Couple of projects sitting here with all the parts ready to go...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Rode on this train on Saturday...










That locomotive was originally used in Alaska. Neat old unit and the coal fire has a distinct smell. Steam sure makes a lot of power or tractive effort too.


----------



## tbone75

Neat looking thing Jimmy


----------



## Cantdog

Figgered out what Dolmar is on the bench....a PS 540...looks like it takes a K20WAT kit.....chain is JUNK.....it has long, very dull teeth......but it also has real short, very dull teeth as well.....ain't worth wasting the wheel on.....by the time I got everything evened up and rakers cut there wouldn't be any tooth left.....probably take an hour....circular file that SOB....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Rode on this train on Saturday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That locomotive was originally used in Alaska. Neat old unit and the coal fire has a distinct smell. Steam sure makes a lot of power or tractive effort too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice looking loco, wish ole Jack was still with us, he knew them all, was a steam locomotive engineer , started running them around 1921. I had the privilege of making a 16 hour run with him once, smoke n steam just a flying, clickledy clack.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Rode on this train on Saturday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That locomotive was originally used in Alaska. Neat old unit and the coal fire has a distinct smell. Steam sure makes a lot of power or tractive effort too.


Love steam. 
They just finished a Big Boy restoration on the left coast. 603 ton 4-8-8-4.....

Steam Town near Allentown PA is a great visit 
Get to tour the Machine shop.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Spencer Shops in central NC is a great tour too I am told. When little man is a little older we are going. They even give rides on the turn table!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So my old trusty sidewinder Makita is petty well beat. Ok...it came from a dumpster almost 20 years ago. Its well trained and lots of patina. It has come time to replace it though and I cannot decide another sidewinder or a gear drive. Robin...Jerry... Thoughts? Maybe an 8-1/4 gear drive vs the 7-1/4?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Railway's_Spencer_Shops


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> So my old trusty sidewinder Makita is petty well beat. Ok...it came from a dumpster almost 20 years ago. Its well trained and lots of patina. It has come time to replace it though and I cannot decide another sidewinder or a gear drive. Robin...Jerry... Thoughts? Maybe an 8-1/4 gear drive vs the 7-1/4?



I'm a bad one to ask.......if I need a skil-saw replacement.....more than likely I'd look backwards before I looked forward. Depending on the brand the worm-drives are much heavier duty than the regular gear drives generally speaking.......but are not set up to do any kind of fine work. The tables are of pressed tin and if they have any hours on them are more than likely to be nowhere near flat or square to the blade. THe better "Sidewinders" have alum plate tables and more accurate adjustments.....I have both.....in 8"....and another in 7 1/4".....and another in 4 1/2"......and another in 16".......they all have a specific job to do and for the most part are not interchangeable .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Railway's_Spencer_Shops


Kool. 
Another one I'm Ely Nevada.......big repair shop in the old days.


----------



## Cantdog

You "Steamers" should check this out.......these were brutus....and very scary to run in the woods. As you can see the driver sits in a wooden "outhouse" on the very front.......these had no brakes and pulled enormous loads of logs on sleds. Downhil grades were not yer friend......a number of men perished over the years. There are two of these in the area.....one at the Cole Museum and this one at Leonards Mills Forestry Museum. PB and I visited the restoration just after they had installed the brandy new boiler....can't remember how much they said it cost......I think $150,000.00....you should watch some of the vids.....lot of work...

https://umaine.edu/met/capstone-projects/2014-lombard-steam-log-hauler-restoration/


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I'm a bad one to ask.......if I need a skil-saw replacement.....more than likely I'd look backwards before I looked forward. Depending on the brand the worm-drives are much heavier duty than the regular gear drives generally speaking.......but are not set up to do any kind of fine work. The tables are of pressed tin and if they have any hours on them are more than likely to be nowhere near flat or square to the blade. THe better "Sidewinders" have alum plate tables and more accurate adjustments.....I have both.....in 8"....and another in 7 1/4".....and another in 4 1/2"......and another in 16".......they all have a specific job to do and for the most part are not interchangeable .



I find for every day light house construction duties a 7 1/4" will do all that is required as most timbers are only 1.5 X whatever so handling a bigger heavier saw makes no sense and is just more weight than required. My two B&D Super Saw Cat 8" saws see next to no use. I am still running my 1975 and 77 era Makitas, they have been in continual use since purchased in those years and have only had one cord replaced though each one has gone through dozens of carbide blades. I have no use for a geardrive/worm drive saw, might as well just use a chainsaw for the limited amount of cutting I would do with one.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I find for every day light house construction duties a 7 1/4" will do all that is required as most timbers are only 1.5 X whatever so handling a bigger heavier saw makes no sense and is just more weight than required. My two B&D Super Saw Cat 8" saws see next to no use. I am still running my 1975 and 77 era Makitas, they have been in continual use since purchased in those years and have only had one cord replaced though each one has gone through dozens of carbide blades. I have no use for a geardrive/worm drive saw, might as well just use a chainsaw for the limited amount of cutting I would do with one.



The big advantage for me of the worm drives is they tilt the opposite way from a regular skillsaw.....I have both a B&D Industrial 8" worm drive and my Porter Cable 528, 8" use them both together with identical blade for cutting sliding dovetails in timberframes...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The big advantage for me of the worm drives is they tilt the opposite way from a regular skillsaw.....I have both a B&D Industrial 8" worm drive and my Porter Cable 528, 8" use them both together with identical blade for cutting sliding dovetails in timberframes...



Ok for you but is Jimmy going to be cutting timber frames?..


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok for you but is Jimmy going to be cutting timber frames?..




LOL....I said I was a bad one to ask!!! One of my favorites is my Porter Cable 314 4 1/2" worm drive trim saw......light and super powerful but at the same time accurate enough to cut the blind miters to fit nosing returns to 5/4" oak stair treads!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> LOL....I said I was a bad one to ask!!! One of my favorites is my Porter Cable 314 4 1/2" worm drive trim saw......light and super powerful but at the same time accurate enough to cut the blind miters to fit nosing returns to 5/4" oak stair treads!!




Mmmmm......314......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL....I said I was a bad one to ask!!! One of my favorites is my Porter Cable 314 4 1/2" worm drive trim saw......light and super powerful but at the same time accurate enough to cut the blind miters to fit nosing returns to 5/4" oak stair treads!!


 You are not thinking like average homeowner Joe, he just needs one saw to do a small scope of cutting chores, likely only cut stuff less than 2" thick most of their lives, odd time a 4 X 4 needs cutting it can be cut one side and rolled to cut from the other. I have my 14" Makita for deck building but even for that its overkill, especially the weight.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> You "Steamers" should check this out.......these were brutus....and very scary to run in the woods. As you can see the driver sits in a wooden "outhouse" on the very front.......these had no brakes and pulled enormous loads of logs on sleds. Downhil grades were not yer friend......a number of men perished over the years. There are two of these in the area.....one at the Cole Museum and this one at Leonards Mills Forestry Museum. PB and I visited the restoration just after they had installed the brandy new boiler....can't remember how much they said it cost......I think $150,000.00....you should watch some of the vids.....lot of work...
> 
> https://umaine.edu/met/capstone-projects/2014-lombard-steam-log-hauler-restoration/


We got one down here. But not steam.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The thing I remember the most from one of these is the squeal of the steel wheels on a gravel road coming up the hill to the farm to run a thresher.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Traction engines......one guy near me built one the scale of a garden tractor. 
Spit nasty stuff just like the full size one. Rode in a small wagon to run it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Traction engines......one guy near me built one the scale of a garden tractor.
> Spit nasty stuff just like the full size one. Rode in a small wagon to run it.



The side flywheel could run a lot of belt run accessories but they belched a lot of smoke and ash + sparks that could and did start plenty of fires especially around dry chaff.


----------



## Cantdog

My landlord, when I lived out in Phoenix had a Steam tractor......I can't remember if it was a Case or International Harvester.....he had the original owners manuals that came with it........he collected old mining equipment.....actually he collected everything.....he had 19 dogs......all neighborhood strays that were headed to the pound..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> My landlord, when I lived out in Phoenix had a Steam tractor......I can't remember if it was a Case or International Harvester.....he had the original owners manuals that came with it........he collected old mining equipment.....actually he collected everything.....he had 19 dogs......all neighborhood strays that were headed to the pound..



We even ran a big wood planer off that old Case and another farm ran a rotary sawmill off it, sometime in the late 60`s a fellow came down from Ontario and bought it, had it shipped back up there, bet that cost a few dollars. I remember it caught a pile of planer shavings on fire, luckily the pile was well away from any buildings, took a while to put it out.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We even ran a big wood planer off that old Case and another farm ran a rotary sawmill off it, sometime in the late 60`s a fellow came down from Ontario and bought it, had it shipped back up there, bet that cost a few dollars. I remember it caught a pile of planer shavings on fire, luckily the pile was well away from any buildings, took a while to put it out.




LOL....I could see that happening!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Got some more barn up. Channel is starting to take off a little. AS has prepared me for trolls, I don't lose sleep weeping anymore.



Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Looking good Jim !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

jimdad07 said:


> Got some more barn up. Channel is starting to take off a little. AS has prepared me for trolls, I don't lose sleep weeping anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk




Not much I can say to help any, looking good and these type jobs take a lot of time when only spare time and one man doing all the work, big project but very worthwhile in the end.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> My landlord, when I lived out in Phoenix had a Steam tractor......I can't remember if it was a Case or International Harvester.....he had the original owners manuals that came with it........he collected old mining equipment.....actually he collected everything.....he had 19 dogs......all neighborhood strays that were headed to the pound..


Went to Judson School for awhile East base of Camel back Mtn. Crazy school!!! Was Nationaly Ranked in tennis with a kid from Scottsdale in '67 and lived in Tempe winter of '77! Small world! Phoenix now polluted from the McDowell Mtns holding in the smog! What a shame! 60's was beautiful...back in '73 coming back from Mexico could start to see the pollution.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Looking good Jim !!!


Good Morning T old Buddy!!! Take care!!!
Keep playing the Lottery T!!! We'll get to Germany yet Brother!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Went to Judson School for awhile East base of Camel back Mtn. Crazy school!!! Was Nationaly Ranked in tennis with a kid from Scottsdale in '67 and lived in Tempe winter of '77! Small world! Phoenix now polluted from the McDowell Mtns holding in the smog! What a shame! 60's was beautiful...back in '73 coming back from Mexico could start to see the pollution.



I lived on Camelback West just about where Grand Ave intersects Camelback RD. Back in the late 70's.....78-79.... we built a house up at Pinnacle Peak.....we would start at 5:00 AM.....from up there you could look down into Sun Valley and from 7-9 in the morning a green haze would nearly obscure the view......then it would clear up some but reappear around 12-1...then clear up again and then reappear again 4-6 in the afternoon.....everyday. A lot of cars on the move at those times of day!!! I remember riding my Panhead nearly every day....get home after a 100 mile ride and your cheeks just below where your sunglasses stopped would be black.....looked almost like a football player!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The rain is letting up some, still might make a run for it to the camp, rain will come back fairly steady overnight but clear up tomorrow.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The rain is letting up some, still might make a run for it to the camp, rain will come back fairly steady overnight but clear up tomorrow.



Good luck Jerry......I canned my trip to the island this weekend....was planning on returning late Mon or early Tues morning......they are calling for rain those days. I also have things to attend to not the least of which is doing some glass work on the skiff.....was leaking a little last fall..gotta fix that...planning on heading out next Thurs and spend the weekend.


----------



## Cantdog

My cheepy meter came in yesterday....worked good...got the miserable device timed correctly...starts/runs excellent!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151694551486?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Quite a lot of Chineeze function for short dallahz. The owners manual will give you a headache trying to read it.....short on info and long on bad translation!! But it worked fine.....pretty nice leads with separate tips that snap on to the probes to give you alligator clip ends.....and they will fit on my other meters too. It also came with a separate braided SS probe to take temps from -40C to 1000C......not sure what I'll do with that??? Probably just get lost... The tach and dwell works on 1, 3, 4. 5, 6 and 8 cyl engines.....quick sampling.....the only function that I'm not enthused with, is the tach reads X 10s....so 1600 rpm reads 160....guess that's because it will read up to 19,999 rpm on a 4 digit screen......but like I said I'm happy with it for $24.65 delivered...good one to leave out at camp on the island.


----------



## Bluefish

Spent a couple days looking for you gentlemen, I can stop now...
Good Morning Guys, good to find you...
Russ


----------



## tbone75

Bluefish said:


> Spent a couple days looking for you gentlemen, I can stop now...
> Good Morning Guys, good to find you...
> Russ


Good to see ya Russ !!


----------



## dancan

Chit , another Mainah , soon we'll be overrun with them lol


----------



## Cantdog

Bluefish said:


> Spent a couple days looking for you gentlemen, I can stop now...
> Good Morning Guys, good to find you...
> Russ


Hey Russ!! We're still right here.......more or less...


----------



## Bluefish

I know I'm missing a few brain cells since my last check in, you still in the town of my birth?
Came close to accepting the foodservice job at George Steven's a few years back, the commute woulda been rugged.

Russ


----------



## Cantdog

Bluefish said:


> I know I'm missing a few brain cells since my last check in, you still in the town of my birth?
> Came close to accepting the foodservice job at George Steven's a few years back, the commute woulda been rugged.
> 
> Russ


Oh yeah.....still right here.....pluggin' away....


----------



## dancan

A 346hexpee killah !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> A 346hexpee killah !


 I know that turn in the road!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Decent weather this past weekend, cool enough to keep the blackflies at bay.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> A 346hexpee killah !




Pffft.......or should I say?.....pfffffffft!!...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Decent weather this past weekend, cool enough to keep the blackflies at bay.



Cool here yesterday...nice but cool......walked the dogs down on the woodlot yesterday afternoon, looking for hardwoods that weren't making any leaves this year. Blackflies were thick in the woods......meen even....but they stayed there when we came back out into the clearing. Cloudy, damp and cool this morning as well....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Heading out to hook the tiller again and then load the tractor. Quick little job just up the road. Just out of driveable range so I have to trailer... ohh well they pay me to load and unload too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just removed the coverings off the Bayliner last evening on my way home from the camp, everything looks good so just need to reinstall the outdrive and change the fluids /filters n stuffs.


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> Heading out to hook the tiller again and then load the tractor. Quick little job just up the road. Just out of driveable range so I have to trailer... ohh well they pay me to load and unload too.


Jimmy....been running one of the "Old Mans" 12 Hp walk behind Gravelys for cutting his grass...or should I say hay! lol Didn't use it to plow the garden... used the Troybilt instead. But actually prefer the Gravely for plowing. Does a better job I think!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Pffft.......or should I say?.....pfffffffft!!...LOL!!!



No pffffft there , dead standing maple I'll have you know maple , not pffftpopple or pfffftfir , Mary Poppins was circling lol
Btw , that Ryobi don't roll away when you set it down


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> No pffffft there , dead standing maple I'll have you know maple , not pffftpopple or pfffftfir , Mary Poppins was circling lol
> Btw , that Ryobi don't roll away when you set it down



I know.....it just conforms to the ground like a dog.....well...you know what...LOL!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

cheeves said:


> Jimmy....been running one of the "Old Mans" 12 Hp walk behind Gravelys for cutting his grass...or should I say hay! lol Didn't use it to plow the garden... used the Troybilt instead. But actually prefer the Gravely for plowing. Does a better job I think!


My brother has the Gravely L8 I rebuilt due to my move. I had no storage and he always said he wanted one. I also gave him a 30" mower, 40" kidney deck mower, and rotary plow. This winter he stole my snow plow too. 

He cusses it and carries on but every time he actually uses it he loves it. 

Long story short as I am typing on the phone... but he recently turned about an acre to plant pumpkins. Ground had been worked before but not in 6-7 years. I kept telling him one pass and it would be done... he argued he needed a cultivator / tiller too. I told him take one but he really didn't need one. After 6 hours he was amazed. One pass and it was ready. After reading the instructions I told him to read and some adjustments he realized that rotary plow is awesome. 

Dad loves his L tractors but I think I am going to give him my 5665 which is the 12hp Kohler powered 2 wheeler. Proper electric start with a charging system will be good for him.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dan I have a load of Hickory, Oak, Maple and such here going to the dump. It is all 4"-8". I already chewed all the small stuff up with the bush hog. It is a 6'x12'x4' load.... want it?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dan I have a load of Hickory, Oak, Maple and such here going to the dump. It is all 4"-8". I already chewed all the small stuff up with the bush hog. It is a 6'x12'x4' load.... want it?


 Sure nuff, just drop it off on Myra road, save ya dumping fees!..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sure nuff, just drop it off on Myra road, save ya dumping fees!..


Where do I get the free cup of coffee afterwards? Bay Road?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Where do I get the free cup of coffee afterwards? Bay Road?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Yep, just drop into the shop there, almost always hot water and a few packets of instant laying around!..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, just drop into the shop there, almost always hot water and a few packets of instant laying around!..


Can I dig around for good used tires too?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Can I dig around for good used tires too?



Heck, ya, take all ya want fer free!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Wonder if I can find some with the little metal spark makers in them?!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Should be plenty now winter is over and they be banned from road duty til next winter season.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So I think Husky files are better than Stihl.... but can anyone guess which I Peferd most?


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> So I think Husky files are better than Stihl.... but can anyone guess which I Peferd most?



I Peferd my Tecomec most always.....with the pretty pink wheels......


----------



## tbone75

Bet you would like the CBN wheels better . Little pricey , but sure do last a long time . Least I think thats what they is called ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

When my chain gets dull I just reverse it and keep on cutting, who needs files!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> When my chain gets dull I just reverse it and keep on cutting, who needs files!!



The original Auto-sharp......!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Bet you would like the CBN wheels better . Little pricey , but sure do last a long time . Least I think thats what they is called ? LOL



A lot pricey.........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> A lot pricey.........



Not the $$$$ fan ones. 

$102. Very good quality.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Files are really overrated, grinders are not worth the money, just run the chain against a rock or concrete slab, make er cut real good.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Bet you would like the CBN wheels better . Little pricey , but sure do last a long time . Least I think thats what they is called ? LOL


I had a CBN. I sold it and have gone back to the pink wheels. Maybe it was really loaded up? Maybe it just had too much run out? I dunno... the stones work fine for me right now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like the vids of guys sharpening chains with a mini grinder, havn`t tried that yet but I do own some nice Walter grinders...


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Not the $$$$ fan ones.
> 
> $102. Very good quality.


I gave 105.00 each for my solid ones . I clean it very often too . Done a pile of chains on it , no wear I can see on it .


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I gave 105.00 each for my solid ones . I clean it very often too . Done a pile of chains on it , no wear I can see on it .



Yup......clean and you are talking Years of service

Always cutting cool and no shape change.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Yup......clean and you are talking Years of service
> 
> Always cutting cool and no shape change.



How do you clean them?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> How do you clean them?


https://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Cleaning-Stick-for-Diamond-or-CBN-Wheels-P802.aspx

http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...heel-Accessories/CBN-Wheel-Cleaning-Stick.axd


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Parking deck friendly it's not.


----------



## dancan

Park it the other way , take up 3 spots like that lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> How do you clean them?


Consumable aluminum oxide stick. Just run it across till it's dull.
The shiney is steel in the wheel causing heat.

I can bring them to a safety meeting.......no sharp edges.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## tbone75

Back to the top !!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Back to the top !!!


Sure you want to be on top?


----------



## dancan

WoOT !!!


----------



## dancan

ShaZZam !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lake run was super, great weather both days, gots a suntan....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Yep great weekend on the ocean too. Got down to camp on about half tide ebb....wanted to put my mooring on the beach for it's annual inspection, so at low tide I took up all the slack on the chain. Then ran out my main boat anchor with the skiff and then ran out a stern anchor to maintain position, went ashore and relaxed in muh hammock and waited. The bride got done unpacking, making lunch and generally getting the camp up to speed, came out and saw me all stretched out.....said...testily..."I though you were pulling the mooring out??" I said..."I am"...lol...she didn't get it....once the tide was nearly high I rowed back out and idled the Seaway in close to shore and lowered the mooring down onto the beach......no need pulling and yanking.....just let the tide do all the work. When the tide went out I walked down and cleared off all the marine growth from the ropes and chain.......replaced all the ropes and bleached the buoys....the chain was in good condition except the last three links were pretty thin where it shackles to the mushroom anchor......the eye in the shank of the anchor was also eroded pretty badly. So sometime this summer it looks like I have to invest in another 150lb mushroom......I can rebuild the eye in the old one to keep as a spare but have to bring it home to weld on it.....got about ten years out of this one.....I leave it in year around....this is safe enough for this summer but wouldn't trust it in the fall/winter westerlies.......good to know......if it gets dicey sometime while I'm out there before it's replaced I'll just run out a storm anchor......or two...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some of the damaged floats/docks were getting repaired this weekend, heard a few swear words occasionally from some of the not so up on repair jobs but like to bend their elbows more. I didn`t help!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> ShaZZam !!!!


 Nice shirt . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Time to put the Bayliner together for this summers fun.


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sure you want to be on top?



Been running the "Old Man's Gravelys! Getting spoiled fast!!! Rain doesn't bother these machines. In fact nothing does!! lol
like Jerrys' "Mighty Mouses"!!!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Nice shirt . LOL


Hey T! How's it? Raining out there? Been here for 2 months!!! Still running the Tempwood!!! Damn East wind today and heavy drizzle! Ginger Brandy weather!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep great weekend on the ocean too. Got down to camp on about half tide ebb....wanted to put my mooring on the beach for it's annual inspection, so at low tide I took up all the slack on the chain. Then ran out my main boat anchor with the skiff and then ran out a stern anchor to maintain position, went ashore and relaxed in muh hammock and waited. The bride got done unpacking, making lunch and generally getting the camp up to speed, came out and saw me all stretched out.....said...testily..."I though you were pulling the mooring out??" I said..."I am"...lol...she didn't get it....once the tide was nearly high I rowed back out and idled the Seaway in close to shore and lowered the mooring down onto the beach......no need pulling and yanking.....just let the tide do all the work. When the tide went out I walked down and cleared off all the marine growth from the ropes and chain.......replaced all the ropes and bleached the buoys....the chain was in good condition except the last three links were pretty thin where it shackles to the mushroom anchor......the eye in the shank of the anchor was also eroded pretty badly. So sometime this summer it looks like I have to invest in another 150lb mushroom......I can rebuild the eye in the old one to keep as a spare but have to bring it home to weld on it.....got about ten years out of this one.....I leave it in year around....this is safe enough for this summer but wouldn't trust it in the fall/winter westerlies.......good to know......if it gets dicey sometime while I'm out there before it's replaced I'll just run out a storm anchor......or two...



Ya ort ta veld own tainlis teel..........not no prublum den.....

Let's me knew.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

cheeves said:


> Been running the "Old Man's Gravelys! Getting spoiled fast!!! Rain doesn't bother these machines. In fact nothing does!! lol
> like Jerrys' "Mighty Mouses"!!!


Picked up another Gravely the other day... going to build two more I guess... an L-8 and an L-i. Never had an L-i before... ok.. I've never had a running L-i before.


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Hey T! How's it? Raining out there? Been here for 2 months!!! Still running the Tempwood!!! Damn East wind today and heavy drizzle! Ginger Brandy weather!!


Raining here too ! Been real nice till today . LOL


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Picked up another Gravely the other day... going to build two more I guess... an L-8 and an L-i. Never had an L-i before... ok.. I've never had a running L-i before.


Li sounds chinee . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Ya ort ta veld own tainlis teel..........not no prublum den.....
> 
> Let's me knew.......



Stainless and salt water are made for each other! One Asian guy I know well calls it stain rust steel, can`n get him to say it straight and oh, never send him someplace to pick up varsol....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stainless and salt water are made for each other! One Asian guy I know well calls it stain rust steel, can`n get him to say it straight and oh, never send him someplace to pick up varsol....LOL


Now THAT is funny.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Li sounds chinee . LOL


Gravely two wheel tractors originally came as a model L. They soon realized some instances required a lower ground speed...so they started making L-I and L-S tractors which are intermediate and slow speed respectively. They did this by changing the ring and pinion which is a worm gear setup. A regular or "high speed" has 8 leads on the worm, an intermediate 6 and slow a 4 lead worm. Of course the change in worms like all gear sets requires a different ring gear. Well slow speed tractors are good for snow blowers and plowing, high speed are good for regular mowing and snow plowing, etc. The down side to a slow tractor is it is slow to the barn and mowing. The original fix was an add on gear reduction wheels. They cut ground speed in half, added weight, and could change the balance point or add ground clearance to a tractor. They did require a bit of work to swap out..once in fall for winter snow blowing and spring for mowing wasn't too bad... but alas people got tired of the greasy, messy job. 

Along came the swift-o-matic which is a two speed axle or an L-8 / C-8. This allowed shifting between speeds of an L and LS by moving a lever. Finally high speed to the garden, slow for plowing, then quickly to the barn. 

The two speed axle did add complexity to the machine and add another set of wear points. For this reason Gravely continued to make "straight" tractors for many years. If a person only wanted to blow snow they may not want the extra complexity, cost, and hassle. Same token if a person only wanted to mow grass, a high or intermediate speed machine was all they needed. 


An L runs 3 & 4 mph at WOT depending on range. 
An L-i runs 2 & 3 mph at WOT.
An L-s runs 1 & 2 mph at WOT.
An L-8 runs 1, 2, 3, 4 at WOT. 

Now if an L-8 runs all speeds why would I want an Li? An L-i is simple and shifting range changes ground speed AND PTO speed. Running the Li will allow higher PTO speed and not crawling but not jogging ground speed. 


Bush hogging I really like an 8. Fast to the job but slow speed working in the woods.


More than you wanted to know huh?


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Ya ort ta veld own tainlis teel..........not no prublum den.....
> 
> Let's me knew.......



I've never welded stainless.........maybe weld up an eye to a piece of like 4-5" long by 2"diameter round stock and bore that to 1 1/2" or whatever the shank diameter of the anchor...then bolt it onto the shank with SS bolts....I was gonna fold 3/4" rebar to a staple shape and 6011 that to the shank.....done it thataway before....works good.....being an iron anchor, the whole thing is only good for 20 yrs at best.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Gravely two wheel tractors originally came as a model L. They soon realized some instances required a lower ground speed...so they started making L-I and L-S tractors which are intermediate and slow speed respectively. They did this by changing the ring and pinion which is a worm gear setup. A regular or "high speed" has 8 leads on the worm, an intermediate 6 and slow a 4 lead worm. Of course the change in worms like all gear sets requires a different ring gear. Well slow speed tractors are good for snow blowers and plowing, high speed are good for regular mowing and snow plowing, etc. The down side to a slow tractor is it is slow to the barn and mowing. The original fix was an add on gear reduction wheels. They cut ground speed in half, added weight, and could change the balance point or add ground clearance to a tractor. They did require a bit of work to swap out..once in fall for winter snow blowing and spring for mowing wasn't too bad... but alas people got tired of the greasy, messy job.
> 
> Along came the swift-o-matic which is a two speed axle or an L-8 / C-8. This allowed shifting between speeds of an L and LS by moving a lever. Finally high speed to the garden, slow for plowing, then quickly to the barn.
> 
> The two speed axle did add complexity to the machine and add another set of wear points. For this reason Gravely continued to make "straight" tractors for many years. If a person only wanted to blow snow they may not want the extra complexity, cost, and hassle. Same token if a person only wanted to mow grass, a high or intermediate speed machine was all they needed.
> 
> 
> An L runs 3 & 4 mph at WOT depending on range.
> An L-i runs 2 & 3 mph at WOT.
> An L-s runs 1 & 2 mph at WOT.
> An L-8 runs 1, 2, 3, 4 at WOT.
> 
> Now if an L-8 runs all speeds why would I want an Li? An L-i is simple and shifting range changes ground speed AND PTO speed. Running the Li will allow higher PTO speed and not crawling but not jogging ground speed.
> 
> 
> Bush hogging I really like an 8. Fast to the job but slow speed working in the woods.
> 
> 
> More than you wanted to know huh?


 
You just saved yourself a long telephone call. Thanks.
I'm looking for a four speed???
Tilling and mowing.
They had a 50" front mower!!!!
How wide are the double wheels??

Dave......orchard owner, is looking for a narrower mower , 36" or so. Just wide enough to fit between the plastic rows. Plant strawberries in the fall, 8,000 in one field, under plastic, and the grass sure grows well.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I've never welded stainless.........maybe weld up an eye to a piece of like 4-5" long by 2"diameter round stock and bore that to 1 1/2" or whatever the shank diameter of the anchor...then bolt it onto the shank with SS bolts....I was gonna fold 3/4" rebar to a staple shape and 6011 that to the shank.....done it thataway before....works good.....being an iron anchor, the whole thing is only good for 20 yrs at best.....


309 AC rod........carbon to SS is no problem.
Better with 300 series stainless.
400 series tends to crack the welds easier.

Maybe bore all the way thru and weld on the back of the weight.
Sketch or picture would help.

"Staples" can be made from SS too...

Just did a 316 SS shaft for a no longer made mower. 20 minutes on the lathe and 15 on the mill..........the last one out of a machine shop coat $490......10 years ago. Horse Power is wonderful. And all the strawberries I could eat!!!!

"We Have the Technology.........."




And the scrap barrel to provide............grub stake........ so to say.


----------



## Stihl 041S

HEY JOHN!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> HEY JOHN!!!!!


Hey Rob !!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> You just saved yourself a long telephone call. Thanks.
> I'm looking for a four speed???
> Tilling and mowing.
> They had a 50" front mower!!!!
> How wide are the double wheels??
> 
> Dave......orchard owner, is looking for a narrower mower , 36" or so. Just wide enough to fit between the plastic rows. Plant strawberries in the fall, 8,000 in one field, under plastic, and the grass sure grows well.


Call tomorrow


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Call tomorrow



Does it involve 8" CBN wheels?
Or file?
Or the anvil that is turned and ready to mill??


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Does it involve 8" CBN wheels?
> Or file?
> Or the anvil that is turned and ready to mill??


Gravely tractors.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Gravely tractors.


That part I knew.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## tbone75

GROSS !!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Back
To 
Top


----------



## tbone75

Lumpy fart bump .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ewwwwww.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mmmm.... Oneida!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Mmmm.... Oneida!


Pattern isn't familiar........must be a newer one......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


>



Me likee!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Mmmm.... Oneida!


Looks good !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Me likee!!


That one turned out pretty good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> That one turned out pretty good.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


>


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


>



I have 3 of those I don`t use, just a tad heavy for what we cut around here now.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have 3 of those I don`t use, just a tad heavy for what we cut around here now.


Oiling for local species says they aren't good for much over a 32" here. I thought it was just me but the mill and tree service agree.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Oiling for local species says they aren't good for much over a 32" here. I thought it was just me but the mill and tree service agree.


 They will oil a 36 with just a bit of work done to the oil pump bolt/piston.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> They will oil a 36 with just a bit of work done to the oil pump bolt/piston.


Never tried that... if its long bar i pull a '94 out and roll on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Never tried that... if its long bar i pull a '94 out and roll on.


 A few thou of extra capacity on the pump bolt can move a good deal more oil to the bar, dry oak is the hardest wood to get enough oil to a bar for, it literally removes oil, sucks it up due to its open pores, real difficult wood to cut even on the rotary mill.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> A few thou of extra capacity on the pump bolt can move a good deal more oil to the bar, dry oak is the hardest wood to get enough oil to a bar for, it literally removes oil, sucks it up due to its open pores, real difficult wood to cut even on the rotary mill.


People argue with a couple of us... but even my beloved 372 doesnt oil much over a 24 in a dry red oak log. Sweet gum, tulip poplar, etc that are green; 32 no problem. I think too many people see the videos of the Pacific North West rain forest loggers and think its all saws. Species of wood plays into it too....


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmm....guess that's why my 111S has an adjustable oiler and an additional thumb pump......though I gotta say, cutting 34" diameter red oak cookies down at leeha's GTG a couple years ago, she had no problem oiling the 36" .404 full chisel without need of extra oil...that's the hardest I've ever used that saw...kicked Lee's azz by 13.5 seconds in the same log with his 111S.....hhehehehehe....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmm....guess that's why my 111S has an adjustable oiler and an additional thumb pump......though I gotta say, cutting 34" diameter red oak cookies down at leeha's GTG a couple years ago, she had no problem oiling the 36" .404 full chisel without need of extra oil...that's the hardest I've ever used that saw...kicked Lee's azz by 13.5 seconds in the same log with his 111S.....hhehehehehe....


Liked to have seen that ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Liked to have seen that ! LOL


The vid was posted on here in Lee's GTG thread that year......might be able to search it and find it....I haven't seen it in a couple years


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Those older saws would oil like nobody's business. Dad's 750EVL pumps oil almost equal to a 125 McCulloch.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> The vid was posted on here in Lee's GTG thread that year......might be able to search it and find it....I haven't seen it in a couple years


May have to look for that some day .


----------



## Cantdog

Daughter caught me in a most photogenic moment doing what I do best.....patting th dog an' drinkin' beer on the deck.....


----------



## Cantdog

You all Know I'm a multi tasker......right????


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You all Know I'm a multi tasker......right????


Dog looks happy ! LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Dog looks happy ! LOL


Yep.......me too!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Daughter caught me in a most photogenic moment doing what I do best.....patting th dog an' drinkin' beer on the deck.....View attachment 584361








Both of my little pals wanting treats.


----------



## Cantdog

Busy day today.....gardening...then boating.....then more gardening.....be good to get back to payin' work tomorrow and ease up a tad.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sure is a Monday isn't it now...

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sure is a Monday isn't it now...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


SATDAY !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

A few hundred fly bites, fairly good tanning, some wind burn and 9 hours of carrying canoes n paddling there and back, bout 12 hrs of fishing paddling, couldn`t pay me enough to do that for someone else like as a ,job!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> A few hundred fly bites, fairly good tanning, some wind burn and 9 hours of carrying canoes n paddling there and back, bout 12 hrs of fishing paddling, couldn`t pay me enough to do that for someone else like as a ,job!!


Wheres the pix ??


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wheres the pix ??



I don`t even bother carrying a camera myself, one of the younger fellas took two picts with his phone camera and that was about it. Been doing this trip for a bit over 30 years, not much has changed back there over that time, same trees, lakes and water. Havn`t taken a pict of a fish for more than 10 years now, they all look the same to me....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t even bother carrying a camera myself, one of the younger fellas took two picts with his phone camera and that was about it. Been doing this trip for a bit over 30 years, not much has changed back there over that time, same trees, lakes and water. Havn`t taken a pict of a fish for more than 10 years now, they all look the same to me....LOL


Sounds like a good time was had by all....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Sounds like a good time was had by all....


 Most definitely, we all will repeat if physically able next year.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

Been a nice week here...no rain...no snow.....guess summer has arrived finally. The old fella and I have jacked the Beemer shed 18" up in the air and the cement guy should come by to day to make sure we have it ready for his crew and put slab on his schedule. I think he'll be happy, we got two sets of external cribworks about 5' from each corner with 12' 6 X 6 spruce spanning diagonally between them and the building sills sitting on those......he won't be able to power trowel the very corners but the entire rest of the floor is clear.....he'll have to hand float the corners. Bassackwards way of building......but that's what the old fella wanted....so that's what he gets. He's having fun doing the work and being part of the project. We get this done and the building down and doors installed and a new man door framed in and installed, then it's back to saw work for a bit clearing a spot right to the left of the Beemer shed big enough to put in another 20 X 28 foot slab.........this will be the flat spot where we will install a used 12,000 lb, two post car lift he has kicking around......no building.....just an outdoor lift.....this will be very handy for pressure washing and maintaining the underside of vehicles. He already has two lifts in the heated metal building......he likes his toys...and I like that I have access to this stuff to use as needed.!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Been a nice week here...no rain...no snow.....guess summer has arrived finally. The old fella and I have jacked the Beemer shed 18" up in the air and the cement guy should come by to day to make sure we have it ready for his crew and put slab on his schedule. I think he'll be happy, we got two sets of external cribworks about 5' from each corner with 12' 6 X 6 spruce spanning diagonally between them and the building sills sitting on those......he won't be able to power trowel the very corners but the entire rest of the floor is clear.....he'll have to hand float the corners. Bassackwards way of building......but that's what the old fella wanted....so that's what he gets. He's having fun doing the work and being part of the project. We get this done and the building down and doors installed and a new man door framed in and installed, then it's back to saw work for a bit clearing a spot right to the left of the Beemer shed big enough to put in another 20 X 28 foot slab.........this will be the flat spot where we will install a used 12,000 lb, two post car lift he has kicking around......no building.....just an outdoor lift.....this will be very handy for pressure washing and maintaining the underside of vehicles. He already has two lifts in the heated metal building......he likes his toys...and I like that I have access to this stuff to use as needed.!!!


Sounds like a damn nice place !!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


>


Had a little grinding done to it . LOL Bet it ran good !


----------



## Sty57

Lunch time........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Suppah time!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Suppah time!


Just about


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just picked up a stainless Raker prop fer the Bayliner, always pays to have more than one prop just in case!


----------



## dancan

Slack in here , no poasts for dayz, must be hauskee owners bragging dayze.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just picked up a stainless Raker prop fer the Bayliner, always pays to have more than one prop just in case!



You'll probably find the your boat behaves considerably different with a stainless prop, even of the exact same diameter and pitch, especially at or near WOT. Aluminum props work well and are relatively inexpensive but lose a certain amount of cup and pitch as power increases......literally "Flattening" out the blades and becoming less efficient at speed. Stainless props maintain their shape and deliver numbers much closer to the stated ones on the prop when under a heavy load......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You'll probably find the your boat behaves considerably different with a stainless prop, even of the exact same diameter and pitch, especially at or near WOT. Aluminum props work well and are relatively inexpensive but lose a certain amount of cup and pitch as power increases......literally "Flattening" out the blades and becoming less efficient at speed. Stainless props maintain their shape and deliver numbers much closer to the stated ones on the prop when under a heavy load......



I have read that everywhere on boating forums and boat/engine literature so I figured give a stainless prop a go. This stainless prop weighs 3 times as much as the alum prop I have now but until I try it I really won`t know how much better it is. It`s a Viper brand prop, I have read good things about them.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have read that everywhere on boating forums and boat/engine literature so I figured give a stainless prop a go. This stainless prop weighs 3 times as much as the alum prop I have now but until I try it I really won`t know how much better it is. It`s a Viper brand prop, I have read good things about them.



Hope it works out for you....pretty spendy.....did you stay with the same dia. and pitch?


----------



## Sty57

Beer-30?


----------



## tbone75

Sty57 said:


> Beer-30?


Gotta be close nuff !!!!!


----------



## Sty57

tbone75 said:


> Gotta be close nuff !!!!!


I think so.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> You'll probably find the your boat behaves considerably different with a stainless prop, even of the exact same diameter and pitch, especially at or near WOT. Aluminum props work well and are relatively inexpensive but lose a certain amount of cup and pitch as power increases......literally "Flattening" out the blades and becoming less efficient at speed. Stainless props maintain their shape and deliver numbers much closer to the stated ones on the prop when under a heavy load......



That is interesting........metals flow and flex. More than most think.


----------



## Cantdog

Happy Fatherz Day you ZZZZZZzzzzzzlackerzzzzz!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Happy Fatherz Day you ZZZZZZzzzzzzlackerzzzzz!!!!!!


And to you Lad.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hope it works out for you....pretty spendy.....did you stay with the same dia. and pitch?



Yes, since it was the boats first run I left the aluminum prop on for this trip, I will put the stainless one on for next trip and check speed against engine RPM, if the remain close to the same all will be good. I have been told to expect a slight increase in speed at the same RPM due to the less flexing of the props blades. Spendy and shiny, just have fingers crossed that it works well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Installed the new starting battery, set the choke and the engine started on the first click of the key, first start up since last fall. I had fogged the engine plus put a shot of two stroke oil in each cylinder for over wintering, always do that to any engine that will set unstarted over the winter.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, since it was the boats first run I left the aluminum prop on for this trip, I will put the stainless one on for next trip and check speed against engine RPM, if the remain close to the same all will be good. I have been told to expect a slight increase in speed at the same RPM due to the less flexing of the props blades. Spendy and shiny, just have fingers crossed that it works well.



Should be good....just hope it isn't so aggressive as to not allow your engine to spool up into the WOT spec for that engine...Bayliner is pretty light and smooth so probably just go faster.....I know when I was trying to get the Seaway propped up correctly after the new engine install, each change lowered the RPM and upped the top speed......I started with a 15 square.....34 mph...over revved badly.....went to a 15 X 17.....over revved almost as bad...36 mph....tried a 15 X 19....would stay off the rev limiter heading into the wind but would hit it running down wind...38 mph.....choices were getting slim.....the next size was 14.8 X 21......really needed to get the rpm down to hopefully mid spec.....hummed and hawed....checked the sporran.....fussed some more and finally doing a bunch of math I decided to go with the 14.8 X 21 in stainless....wasn't sure the alum would had done it......thing is...once you get to these numbers your choices get very limited and the props from there on get much smaller in diameter and a lot steeper in pitch and the Seaway has always responded better with a larger dia prop. In the end the 14.8 X 21 stainless did the trick....WOT spec on the Vortex 4.3 is 4400 to 4800...the 14.8 X 21 pushed us at an even 42MPH @ 4600 WOT.......perfect...but I went through 5 prop changes to get there.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Should be good....just hope it isn't so aggressive as to not allow your engine to spool up into the WOT spec for that engine...Bayliner is pretty light and smooth so probably just go faster.....I know when I was trying to get the Seaway propped up correctly after the new engine install, each change lowered the RPM and upped the top speed......I started with a 15 square.....34 mph...over revved badly.....went to a 15 X 17.....over revved almost as bad...36 mph....tried a 15 X 19....would stay off the rev limiter heading into the wind but would hit it running down wind...38 mph.....choices were getting slim.....the next size was 14.8 X 21......really needed to get the rpm down to hopefully mid spec.....hummed and hawed....checked the sporran.....fussed some more and finally doing a bunch of math I decided to go with the 14.8 X 21 in stainless....wasn't sure the alum would had done it......thing is...once you get to these numbers your choices get very limited and the props from there on get much smaller in diameter and a lot steeper in pitch and the Seaway has always responded better with a larger dia prop. In the end the 14.8 X 21 stainless did the trick....WOT spec on the Vortex 4.3 is 4400 to 4800...the 14.8 X 21 pushed us at an even 42MPH @ 4600 WOT.......perfect...but I went through 5 prop changes to get there.


You should hear the stories dad tells of proping boats in the 60s as outboards were coming into their own. Lots of good tales on owner "adjustments".


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jimmy in NC said:


> You should hear the stories dad tells of proping boats in the 60s as outboards were coming into their own. Lots of good tales on owner "adjustments".


Robin remember the old outboards with adjustments straight out the front to tweak rich or lean? 

Apparently they got so tired of people messing with carb tune they'd lock the jets with a jam nut and loosen the handle friction. Dad said it was hilarious to have someone come in with handles all over the place instead of the 12:00 position they left them in and the owner going on about how much better they ran now. In reality they had changed nothing.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Going to do something I never thought I would do today...going to recommend a Stihl saw over a Husky. 

Got a call from someone wanting a big saw to run a 42" bar. I told them I had such an animal with a 42... but the more I think about it I do not think a 42" .404 on the 394 everyday is a good idea. That is really 120cc territory and IMHO the MS880 is better than the 3120xp currently. 

If he insists on the saw I will take his money.... but I will try to steer him to something more sized to the job.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Robin remember the old outboards with adjustments straight out the front to tweak rich or lean?
> 
> Apparently they got so tired of people messing with carb tune they'd lock the jets with a jam nut and loosen the handle friction. Dad said it was hilarious to have someone come in with handles all over the place instead of the 12:00 position they left them in and the owner going on about how much better they ran now. In reality they had changed nothing.



HaHaHa!!!! That's a good one!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy!! Couple new ones from O'Chang!!!!

http://wickedfunny.tv/temp-tales-2-oclock-boat/

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...5448F6151FABC6FEBDFB5448F6151FABC6F&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Jimmy!! Couple new ones from O'Chang!!!!
> 
> http://wickedfunny.tv/temp-tales-2-oclock-boat/
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...5448F6151FABC6FEBDFB5448F6151FABC6F&FORM=VIRE


"We're gonna miss the one eye'd whore!" [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Also I didnt know the Peletier boys were such scrapp'as. Guess time in tha woods 'll do that to ya.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Should be good....just hope it isn't so aggressive as to not allow your engine to spool up into the WOT spec for that engine...Bayliner is pretty light and smooth so probably just go faster.....I know when I was trying to get the Seaway propped up correctly after the new engine install, each change lowered the RPM and upped the top speed......I started with a 15 square.....34 mph...over revved badly.....went to a 15 X 17.....over revved almost as bad...36 mph....tried a 15 X 19....would stay off the rev limiter heading into the wind but would hit it running down wind...38 mph.....choices were getting slim.....the next size was 14.8 X 21......really needed to get the rpm down to hopefully mid spec.....hummed and hawed....checked the sporran.....fussed some more and finally doing a bunch of math I decided to go with the 14.8 X 21 in stainless....wasn't sure the alum would had done it......thing is...once you get to these numbers your choices get very limited and the props from there on get much smaller in diameter and a lot steeper in pitch and the Seaway has always responded better with a larger dia prop. In the end the 14.8 X 21 stainless did the trick....WOT spec on the Vortex 4.3 is 4400 to 4800...the 14.8 X 21 pushed us at an even 42MPH @ 4600 WOT.......perfect...but I went through 5 prop changes to get there.



I can over rev the engine with the aluminum prop that is on it now, I seldom run over 2/3 throttle now. The stainless prop should load the engine a bit more, may even hold er to run WOT and not over rev. The 2.3 is designed to run up to 6,000 but I only run it around 4, 000, + or -.


----------



## Cantdog

Oh there are many Peletiers.....Bouchards too....


----------



## Stihl 041S

We took a friends Jacuzzi pump off his jet boat and brought it into the lab and polished the Bejesus out of it. Paid attention to the radii and shape. 

Lost 500 RPM. 

You can do a lot with an impeller or propeller or expeller.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> We took a friends Jacuzzi pump off his jet boat and brought it into the lab and polished the Bejesus out of it. Paid attention to the radii and shape.
> 
> Lost 500 RPM.
> 
> You can do a lot with an impeller or propeller or expeller.


Lost rpm but how did it perform?


----------



## Cantdog

Musta squirted more fasta......and stuff and stuff...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I can over rev the engine with the aluminum prop that is on it now, I seldom run over 2/3 throttle now. The stainless prop should load the engine a bit more, may even hold er to run WOT and not over rev. The 2.3 is designed to run up to 6,000 but I only run it around 4, 000, + or -.



That 2.3 OMC unit spec. is 5200-5600 WOT.......so that is where it should run out in order for it to be propped properly at all rpms.....Hope it gets there for you or at least close....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Oh there are many Peletiers.....Bouchards too....


Long cold winters...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> That 2.3 OMC unit spec. is 5200-5600 WOT.......so that is where it should run out in order for it to be propped properly at all rpms.....Hope it gets there for you or at least close....


Pretty much where it needs to be. WOT with normal loading in the vessel... looking for that RPM. If you get that, that's all she will do...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Lost rpm but how did it perform?


Oh much better!!! 

Smiley faces didn't print. Don't sound the same without the smiley faces. 

The other Buddy that did jet boats put all his "options" money in pump when he bought a new boat ......only got a used 454 in a new boat. Then built his own motor. 

His cousin made the boats. Drag races against the props and won.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, since it was the boats first run I left the aluminum prop on for this trip, I will put the stainless one on for next trip and check speed against engine RPM, if the remain close to the same all will be good. I have been told to expect a slight increase in speed at the same RPM due to the less flexing of the props blades. Spendy and shiny, just have fingers crossed that it works well.


There are different grades of aluminum. As soon as aluminum is taken from the ground it tries to revert back to it's original state. Why you have structural decay in aircraft!!
We used mostly Bronze props. Damage easily but can usually be brought back to "working condition." lol Most of them are nailed to the wall up my fathers barn.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That 2.3 OMC unit spec. is 5200-5600 WOT.......so that is where it should run out in order for it to be propped properly at all rpms.....Hope it gets there for you or at least close....


 I am not really overly concerned, as all it is used for is the 15 min run to the camp and the same return, no need for speed and the boat rides on plane at 3,200 RPM so its moving well at 4,000 and does a steady 22 mph at that RPM. Not looking for more speed and if it will allow the engine to run close to its max designed RPM without over revving so much the better. Just the wife and I with a few supplies in the boat so its not heavily loaded for the majority of the trips we make with it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> There are different grades of aluminum. As soon as aluminum is taken from the ground it tries to revert back to it's original state. Why you have structural decay in aircraft!!
> We used mostly Bronze props. Damage easily but can usually be brought back to "working condition." lol Most of them are nailed to the wall up my fathers barn.



We had a lot of bronze props back in the 50`s and 60`s, they seemed to fall out of favor in the 70`s for aluminum props, probably cheaper to make. Never broke a bronze prop but dad did mangle up a few aluminum ones. Where he worked they had a prop shop and he could get them fixed there real cheap, balanced and all,looked good as new and no vibrating.


----------



## dancan

No poasts for hours, must be the hucikuvarrna boat conference.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am not really overly concerned, as all it is used for is the 15 min run to the camp and the same return, no need for speed and the boat rides on plane at 3,200 RPM so its moving well at 4,000 and does a steady 22 mph at that RPM. Not looking for more speed and if it will allow the engine to run close to its max designed RPM without over revving so much the better. Just the wife and I with a few supplies in the boat so its not heavily loaded for the majority of the trips we make with it.



True.......on a lake it's not such an issue unless you are hotrodding/pulling skiers.....where to constant overrevving would eventually cost money. However you will find if you are properly propped your boat/engine will perform much better at all RPMs. On the ocean where my shortest regular run is 10 miles......I generally run at 3100 for a speed of 28-29 mph.....the hull runs out better at that speed at less RPMs than going a bit slower....bayliners are very light and go through the water very easy.....and another feature is you probably are running without any bottom paint...easier still. I run a hard anti fouling paint which moves through the water easier than the usual ablative type bottom paint.....still costs me 5-6 mph at top speed compared to a clean gelcoat hull.....all that had to be figgered in....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> True.......on a lake it's not such an issue unless you are hotrodding/pulling skiers.....where to constant overrevving would eventually cost money. However you will find if you are properly propped your boat/engine will perform much better at all RPMs. On the ocean where my shortest regular run is 10 miles......I generally run at 3100 for a speed of 28-29 mph.....the hull runs out better at that speed at less RPMs than going a bit slower....bayliners are very light and go through the water very easy.....and another feature is you probably are running without any bottom paint...easier still. I run a hard anti fouling paint which moves through the water easier than the usual ablative type bottom paint.....still costs me 5-6 mph at top speed compared to a clean gelcoat hull.....all that had to be figgered in....


 No paint, just a waxed gelcoat, a go fast 3M product. I had a long talk with a very knowledgeable guy that has been immersed in the outboard scene for more than 50 years. He was a hydroplane racer that raced with the big boys up in Ontario and owned several dealerships in his life, before he retired he had owned more than 750 outboard motors. Not saying he knows everything there is to know but has a great insight into the engines power, weight, length,width and hull types, lots of in depth insight there. He actually guaranteed me that if I don`t like this prop that he will buy it off me, he still has more than 300 props at his place and still does a little business from home. He was showing me his gear for reshaping, extending, sizing and balancing props for high speed applications, polishing was an art form they all used for more speed, knife edged leading edges and slightly cupped trailing edges to give more push and prevent cavation. Lots of work went into the props on high speed craft.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> We had a lot of bronze props back in the 50`s and 60`s, they seemed to fall out of favor in the 70`s for aluminum props, probably cheaper to make. Never broke a bronze prop but dad did mangle up a few aluminum ones. Where he worked they had a prop shop and he could get them fixed there real cheap, balanced and all,looked good as new and no vibrating.


Bronze were great until people started skiing and such. Hard on gear boxes shifting in and out with the heavy wheels. A trawler or something that went into gear and stayed like that for hours or days.... no worries.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Bronze were great until people started skiing and such. Hard on gear boxes shifting in and out with the heavy wheels. A trawler or something that went into gear and stayed like that for hours or days.... no worries.



Bronze is still the way to go on larger full time ocean craft that have true inboard engines with a real hydraulic reduction/reverse gear/clutch system. They don't have to "bang" in and out of gear like a damn outboard or sterndrive........you can just lean on the shift lever a little to slightly engage, like riding the clutch.....much easier when tight maneuvering, like docking, picking up the mooring etc. That is one of the things I despise about sterndrives....you're either "in" or "out".......the other thing is the limited degree of turn allowed by two u-joints.....you can only bend power so far......in that respect outboards are better.....the whole motor pivots allowing for slightly sharper turning. Stihl not as good as a real rudder for directing thrust in close quarters, like docking in choppy water etc. I have seen setups where you can buy a special sterndrive that has no clutch/reverse just constant engagement....these are run buy a shaft allowing the motor to be installed forward to balance the boat better and this gives you the chance to have a conventional clutch/reverse/reduction gear. Pretty nice setups with little wear and tear on the lower unit and giving you the ability to pick the drive up when grounding out on the beach etc. like a regular sterndrive but still stuck with low maneuverability......everything is a compromise.....


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm , Huskovision tv in here , quiet ....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Hmmmm , Huskovision tv in here , quiet ....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Bronze is still the way to go on larger full time ocean craft that have true inboard engines with a real hydraulic reduction/reverse gear/clutch system. They don't have to "bang" in and out of gear like a damn outboard or sterndrive........you can just lean on the shift lever a little to slightly engage, like riding the clutch.....much easier when tight maneuvering, like docking, picking up the mooring etc. That is one of the things I despise about sterndrives....you're either "in" or "out".......the other thing is the limited degree of turn allowed by two u-joints.....you can only bend power so far......in that respect outboards are better.....the whole motor pivots allowing for slightly sharper turning. Stihl not as good as a real rudder for directing thrust in close quarters, like docking in choppy water etc. I have seen setups where you can buy a special sterndrive that has no clutch/reverse just constant engagement....these are run buy a shaft allowing the motor to be installed forward to balance the boat better and this gives you the chance to have a conventional clutch/reverse/reduction gear. Pretty nice setups with little wear and tear on the lower unit and giving you the ability to pick the drive up when grounding out on the beach etc. like a regular sterndrive but still stuck with low maneuverability......everything is a compromise.....


And bronze casts wonderfully....


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


>


They stihl standing?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> They stihl standing?


Yeah. First one is over 4' dbh.

Here is my hand on top dot for reference.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Someone was asking why I have a couple of long bars kicking around. I sent those photos and they understood. We have some big sticks around here.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ohhhhh


----------



## Cantdog

Back from the island.....was real nice couple daze......hoss flies were grim though....and skeetahz were thick just after dark....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Seen a few deer flies at the camp last weekend, mostly mid day Sunday when the temps reached low 80`s, very few blackflies, only near evening and the skeeters were no where to be seen or heard. I was running the chainsaw for hours cutting a trail over to the camp from the end of the vehicle traveled road. Should have stirred up more flies moving all that underbrush.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Back from the island.....was real nice couple daze......hoss flies were grim though....and skeetahz were thick just after dark....


It is a wonderous place to relax.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to go to work to do less work than when I am at my camp. Last couple of years work has been about all I do when up there, far too many years went by with little or no work being done up there, now a big rush to get it all done before I am too old to get er done....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have to go to work to do less work than when I am at my camp. Last couple of years work has been about all I do when up there, far too many years went by with little or no work being done up there, now a big rush to get it all done before I am too old to get er done....LOL



Yep .....that sounds like just about where I am too. Trying to accomplish one phase a year.....this year the plan is to replace all the water side windows, refasten the boarding and/or replace where needed, then cedar shingle that side. Have another copper job out there in a couple weeks......when I take all my equipment and supplies down on Lincoln's boat gonna take 6 4X6X12' PT timbers.....4 to replace the sills....two to act as skids to move the cabin it's length to a new spot. Good chance..... as I will have Steve's truck to commute to the job and to haul them down to the harbor.....won't have to sack them in my boat and then figger out to get them ashore. Starting now to gather/transport materials for that job which I will do in a year or two.....your camp sounds just about like being on an island......everything must be lugged several times to get it where you want it!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep .....that sounds like just about where I am too. Trying to accomplish one phase a year.....this year the plan is to replace all the water side windows, refasten the boarding and/or replace where needed, then cedar shingle that side. Have another copper job out there in a couple weeks......when I take all my equipment and supplies down on Lincoln's boat gonna take 6 4X6X12' PT timbers.....4 to replace the sills....two to act as skids to move the cabin it's length to a new spot. Good chance..... as I will have Steve's truck to commute to the job and to haul them down to the harbor.....won't have to sack them in my boat and then figger out to get them ashore. Starting now to gather/transport materials for that job which I will do in a year or two.....your camp sounds just about like being on an island......everything must be lugged several times to get it where you want it!!!



Ever since 1957 we have been boating/dragging/handling materials over and over to get them up to that camp. Was just like being on an island. Now there is a woods road that is within a quarter mile of my place, it is passable with a high clearance vehicle. It is the road I plan on taking the backhoe in on and I have cleared a trail over to my camp from the turnaround. It will require a bit of rock clearing and hollow infilling to make it even passable for the hoe but it will be made temporarily sufficient to get the hoe in and out. The land owner I will be crossing over has given me his blessings and told me to do whatever was necessary to get there and back.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ever since 1957 we have been boating/dragging/handling materials over and over to get them up to that camp. Was just like being on an island. Now there is a woods road that is within a quarter mile of my place, it is passable with a high clearance vehicle. It is the road I plan on taking the backhoe in on and I have cleared a trail over to my camp from the turnaround. It will require a bit of rock clearing and hollow infilling to make it even passable for the hoe but it will be made temporarily sufficient to get the hoe in and out. The land owner I will be crossing over has given me his blessings and told me to do whatever was necessary to get there and back.



Sounds like a job worth doing......being able to drive there even if only with a FWD will be a great help........the road by my camp comes within 100' or so and the path is down hill to the camp so even that is helpful......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sounds like a job worth doing......being able to drive there even if only with a FWD will be a great help........the road by my camp comes within 100' or so and the path is down hill to the camp so even that is helpful......


 Next thing I will be looking for a Unimog or a Russian army truck, better than a deuce n a half.

This one would work fine, not far from me,

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...ad/1274245093?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Cantdog

I think that would get you to camp OK Jerry!!!.......but I don't know as you need the backhoe for anything!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I think that would get you to camp OK Jerry!!!.......but I don't know as you need the backhoe for anything!!


 Those trucks are real good in mud and gravel also ice and whatnot but we are a rock pile, not even those Ural trucks could traverse our terrain unless a hoe or excavator levels the surface up a bit. The rock ledges can swallow up a jeep in this country, luckily I only have to fill in two voids about 4 - 5' deep and 6 - 8 ' wide and then a few smaller ones a foot to 16" deep to get across the trail I made. Then the trench digging can begin.


----------



## dancan

But Jerry , Hagan is a nutter, he'll try to get someone to pay the price for the truçk but invest as a partner so he can reno free mobile homes and then sell them but not repay ....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> But Jerry , Hagan is a nutter, he'll try to get someone to pay the price for the truçk but invest as a partner so he can reno free mobile homes and then sell them but not repay ....


Sounds like you know this guy!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yeah, we know this guy, he has been around for a good period of time and has a very sorted history business wise. He tried his best to get me to set up his lumber mill and do a good bit of welding required around the mill but I knew better than get involved with him.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Next thing I will be looking for a Unimog or a Russian army truck, better than a deuce n a half.
> 
> This one would work fine, not far from me,
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...ad/1274245093?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Looks like an old Dodge Power Wagon on steroids! lol Had a '58 in Ohio with a Chevy 327 in it!! Had a blast in it!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Looks like an old Dodge Power Wagon on steroids! lol Had a '58 in Ohio with a Chevy 327 in it!! Had a blast in it!!!



Those Ural trucks are about the toughest off roaders ever built, they cross Siberia where rivers are plentyful and bridges more than scarce. Water, mud,snow and ice are an everyday obstacle they drive through.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Looks like an old Dodge Power Wagon on steroids! lol Had a '58 in Ohio with a Chevy 327 in it!! Had a blast in it!!!


 Sadly most of those old Power Wagons have rusted away up here, there were lots of them around in the 60`s on into the later 70`s but only a few that are kept inside full time are still in running condition. Had lots of fun in them old bone jarrers, tough yes but rust has its way with steel around here and rust always wins!


----------



## pioneerguy600

One of the nicest ones I have ever seen, unmolested all original survivor, never been painted,no restoration at all, only the wheels and tires replaced,


----------



## Stihl 041S

I love old trucks. 

What you need is a gamma goat. Just point it and so.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I love old trucks.
> 
> What you need is a gamma goat. Just point it and so.



Power Wagons were the new trucks when I was learning to drive, a 45 Ford was the field truck that I learned on, had a brake on one wheel.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Power Wagons were the new trucks when I was learning to drive, a 45 Ford was the field truck that I learned on, had a brake on one wheel.


Lol. Yeah. Same here. When there were fewer "roads" in the Adirondacks. Now the rich folks come in. 

Anyway. A guy put 48" tires and a Chevy motor in a GammaGoat.
Ran nice. Street legal. And quieter!!!!!! Original engine was a Detroit diesel.......hearing protection required to be in one.
Great way to sneak up on the enemy......
My baby brother ran them. Where the people would try to put them. 
Universal problem with military vehicles.......
30 plus year old vehicles....
Driven by teen agers that don't own them, don't have to pay for repairs......and carbonating hormones.......trying to outdo one another.
I'd still like one. And live where the was a reason to own one.

And a M-113 isn't street legal.........I've tested those.....with no real limits......you tried to run over trees. If not....it is amazing how high they will climb them. And tracked vehicle that would do near 45 MPH.......


----------



## Cantdog

SSSSSSsssssslackahzzzzzzz!!! Page III alert!!!! Raining hard here....and throughout the night.....'sposed to get betterer tomorrah......heading for the island late afternoon....be there 'till Wednesday or so.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> SSSSSSsssssslackahzzzzzzz!!! Page III alert!!!! Raining hard here....and throughout the night.....'sposed to get betterer tomorrah......heading for the island late afternoon....be there 'till Wednesday or so.....


Lucky Basetard......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> SSSSSSsssssslackahzzzzzzz!!! Page III alert!!!! Raining hard here....and throughout the night.....'sposed to get betterer tomorrah......heading for the island late afternoon....be there 'till Wednesday or so.....


I wana go too... promise i'll behave!


----------



## tbone75

Have a good trip Robin !!!


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> I wana go too... promise i'll behave!


K...... I'll save ya a spot!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Outward bound......all you 'Mericans have a happy and safe Fourth!!! AND all you 'Nadianz have a happy and safe Tuesday!!! Woot!!!Woot!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a great 1`st of July party at the ole camp, good eats, good crowd and fireworks to set it all off.The rain stopped near noon, had plenty of time to get everything set up by 5 pm and the barby ran from 3 til dark.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun out bright, things should dry up some today, sure had plenty of rain over the last 3 days.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Busy day away from the job. Had to build some stools and such for the little ones. 

First was a set of stairs for the little ones to be able to wash their hands and bush teeth with out being held or sitting on the counter.







Then we needed some decent steps to get up on the potty....






Store bought ones are barely 8" wide and twice he has fallen off while trying to turn around on the top. (He walks up forward and then turns around to sit.) I can't have him falling off so I made some nice, wide and stable steps.






Next serves double duty. Main purpose is a stool to sit on while giving and monitoring baths. Second is a place to park while coaching/encouraging potty training. 






All in all I spent too much time on them but they are solid wood, do not teeter or wobble, and will be around for a long time. All built out of 3/4 BC plywood and 1x material. Nothing over the top, but good solid, kid friendly pieces. Painting party coming up now.


----------



## tbone75

Nice work Jimmy


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Nice work Jimmy


Ron will like it!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Nice work Jimmy


I try... not ready to start making cabinets yet. I really should call Sparky... he did amazing things with wood.


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Busy day away from the job. Had to build some stools and such for the little ones.
> 
> First was a set of stairs for the little ones to be able to wash their hands and bush teeth with out being held or sitting on the counter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we needed some decent steps to get up on the potty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Store bought ones are barely 8" wide and twice he has fallen off while trying to turn around on the top. (He walks up forward and then turns around to sit.) I can't have him falling off so I made some nice, wide and stable steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next serves double duty. Main purpose is a stool to sit on while giving and monitoring baths. Second is a place to park while coaching/encouraging potty training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all I spent too much time on them but they are solid wood, do not teeter or wobble, and will be around for a long time. All built out of 3/4 BC plywood and 1x material. Nothing over the top, but good solid, kid friendly pieces. Painting party coming up now.



Ron coming over for a visit ?


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> .....
> And a M-113 isn't street legal................



Get a parade permit , problem solved .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Get a parade permit , problem solved .


11 tons of 45 MPH tracked vehicle and enough alcohol and you don't need a permit. You soon have a parade!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> 11 tons of 45 MPH tracked vehicle and enough alcohol and you don't need a permit. You soon have a parade!!!


 
Or a following of flashing lights!....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good work on your wood related projects Jimmy, much sturdier than the blow molded junk sold in big box stores.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Or a following of flashing lights!....LOL


Well......there are different kinds of parades.......great for cross country.........not as good as a Studebaker Weasel. Weasel was a LOT lighter. But not armored either.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Well......there are different kinds of parades.......great for cross country.........not as good as a Studebaker Weasel. Weasel was a LOT lighter. But not armored either.



My dad talked up the Weasel ,from the days he was in the army, they used them a lot in the foothills of the Canadian Rockies when training and during maneuvers, guess they will climb steep slopes with ease. Never seen one myself but got to mess about with a bren gun carrier more than I should have...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> My dad talked up the Weasel ,from the days he was in the army, they used them a lot in the foothills of the Canadian Rockies when training and during maneuvers, guess they will climb steep slopes with ease. Never seen one myself but got to mess about with a bren gun carrier more than I should have...LOL


They used them in the swampy areas of northern PA..
Worked well on snow to of course.
The Brens gun carriers I'll have to look up. My brother has a large library of military vehicle books.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> They used them in the swampy areas of northern PA..
> Worked well on snow to of course.
> The Brens gun carriers I'll have to look up. My brother has a large library of military vehicle books.



The later made ones were called ,universal carriers as they were designed to carry troops and tow guns like the two pounders although they could pull 6 pounders and a full compliment of armed troops, 6 men plus the driver and gunner was about all the room they had if the 1/4" thick armour was kept in place. The flathead Ford could get them rolling along but the tracks were a bit of a nusiance...LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Robin I have found the limits of my mitre saw... looking a new one. Thoughts? Models you like? 

Cut was made locked at zero. The stops are sloppy....time to upgrade.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep......that's a violation....personally I have had very good luck with the three Hitachi sliders I own. I have two of the 10" belt drive versions and still use my gear drive old 9".....but that lives on the island. Everything is a compromise.....to gain versatility of cut with sliders you lose a tiny bit of accuracy due to simply more moving parts.....to gain more cutting capacity, as in a larger diameter blade, say 12", you will find you find you also gain blade deflection when the cutting gets tough like through knots or very in hard wood. So for what I do, I find a 10" compound slider fitted with a 10" heavy plate (7/64" kerf) 80 tooth Forrest Chopmaster works pretty good in the shop and it's brother is fitted with a 40 to 80 tooth Freud something or other is great for a lug around job saw.....however....for very precise cuts in hardwood like stair handrail sections I revert to my old blue Ryobi 10" straight chopsaw outfitted with an older Freud LU 85 blade....as odd as this may sound to some, this saw is far more accurate (when tuned properly) than any slider out there......bought it '85 with the LU85 that came with it for $225.....the blade alone retailed for $140 at the time....typically loud Jap motor and gear drive but though as nails and a very good cutter. However it has very limited capacity compared to a 10" compound slider. The thing I liked best about it was that it was light compared to the Porter Cable and Makita saws from the same era....which both used a cast iron table....the Ryobi got better results from an all aluminum frame and table with no rust to clean if it sat for awhile.
Generally I stay in the 10" size range as this size interchanges with all my other table saw blades plus there are just so many more types and thickness of blades available in the 10" size. I try to stay away from the thin kerf blades as again, they simply tend to deflect to easily in the cut for my uses.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Yep......that's a violation....personally I have had very good luck with the three Hitachi sliders I own. I have two of the 10" belt drive versions and still use my gear drive old 9".....but that lives on the island. Everything is a compromise.....to gain versatility of cut with sliders you lose a tiny bit of accuracy due to simply more moving parts.....to gain more cutting capacity, as in a larger diameter blade, say 12", you will find you find you also gain blade deflection when the cutting gets tough like through knots or very in hard wood. So for what I do, I find a 10" compound slider fitted with a 10" heavy plate (7/64" kerf) 80 tooth Forrest Chopmaster works pretty good in the shop and it's brother is fitted with a 40 to 80 tooth Freud something or other is great for a lug around job saw.....however....for very precise cuts in hardwood like stair handrail sections I revert to my old blue Ryobi 10" straight chopsaw outfitted with an older Freud LU 85 blade....as odd as this may sound to some, this saw is far more accurate (when tuned properly) than any slider out there......bought it '85 with the LU85 that came with it for $225.....the blade alone retailed for $140 at the time....typically loud Jap motor and gear drive but though as nails and a very good cutter. However it has very limited capacity compared to a 10" compound slider. The thing I liked best about it was that it was light compared to the Porter Cable and Makita saws from the same era....which both used a cast iron table....the Ryobi got better results from an all aluminum frame and table with no rust to clean if it sat for awhile.
> Generally I stay in the 10" size range as this size interchanges with all my other table saw blades plus there are just so many more types and thickness of blades available in the 10" size. I try to stay away from the thin kerf blades as again, they simply tend to deflect to easily in the cut for my uses.


Been trying to read up on a bunch of saws. Lots of people raving about the bumble bees / DeWalt. I doubt they are junk...but a lot of hype too. Also internet reviews I take with a grain of salt....very few honest craftsmen would submit a review on a tool...they are...


Working.


----------



## tbone75

Bump to the top again !


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK

If you don't mind spending money on a good tool the Bosch sliding 12" compound is the best out there. We build homes and alot of remodel work and have two of them. We have hitachi, dewalt, ryobi and milwaukee. The bosch seems to hold up the best and last forever. I have a old delta 12" at home that I picked up at a garage sale for 40.00. I would not trade it for any of the ones we use except for the bosch. Just my and the other 20 carpenter employees opinions...


----------



## pioneerguy600

We build new homes and do a bit of reno work and between us all we have 7 compound miter saws. Five of them are 10" and two of them are 12" plus I have a 10" and a 14" straight chop saw. The Bosch glide 12" gets the most use as the best of them but I am beginning to like my 12" Milwaukee better for some cuts and setups, especially big crown molding and the digital readout is a nice feature on the Milwaukee. The 10 Bosch slide has seen a lot of use and the Dewalt has also, all fairly accurate saws for trim work. My cast iron Delta chop is still the most accurate saw if a workpiece can be cut in a single chop but is limited to cross cuts of about 5.5" X 2.5" thick, the 14" Makita chop has done a good bit of oak crash railing in liquor stores and hospitals, decent miters in 6 -8" X 2.5" oak plank. Difficult to pick just one saw when one has access to a variety that suit certain tasks better, just like having more than one chainsaw.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We build new homes and do a bit of reno work and between us all we have 7 compound miter saws. Five of them are 10" and two of them are 12" plus I have a 10" and a 14" straight chop saw. The Bosch glide 12" gets the most use as the best of them but I am beginning to like my 12" Milwaukee better for some cuts and setups, especially big crown molding and the digital readout is a nice feature on the Milwaukee. The 10 Bosch slide has seen a lot of use and the Dewalt has also, all fairly accurate saws for trim work. My cast iron Delta chop is still the most accurate saw if a workpiece can be cut in a single chop but is limited to cross cuts of about 5.5" X 2.5" thick, the 14" Makita chop has done a good bit of oak crash railing in liquor stores and hospitals, decent miters in 6 -8" X 2.5" oak plank. Difficult to pick just one saw when one has access to a variety that suit certain tasks better, just like having more than one chainsaw.




Yep...the right tool for the job. Hand held circular saws are the same way.....that's why I have several ranging from 4 1/2" blades to 16" blades....each do basically the same thing but some are way better for certain tasks. Like you said...having more than one chainsaw......I do most of my saw work with a 49cc saw....if the work dictates I move up to a 61 to 68cc saw......then if the wood gets bigger I may have to drag out the 80, 90 or 110cc units......the 111s ain't much for limbing but it will tear hell out of a 36" oak butt in one pass!!!! Just like you probably won't grab the 16" Makita to do window trim but if you are working with 6 X 6's.... cutting them off nice and square in one pass is a definite plus....


----------



## teacherman

pioneerguy600 said:


> ..... just like having more than one chainsaw.



Does anyone else relate to this?


----------



## pioneerguy600

teacherman said:


> Does anyone else relate to this?



Not on this forum.....LOL..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Only one chainsaw? What is wrong with said person?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Would be a strange person, hey Jimmy?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Would be a strange person, hey Jimmy?


Hell I take two for trimming a Christmas tree...


----------



## pioneerguy600

I actually cut down a Christmas tree with a 090AV sporting a 4' bar, got plenty of looks....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too warm for cutting Christmas trees today, sun out bright and hitting 70`s here.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

6" bi-metal blade on my Milwaukee. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Shazzam !











If Robin could only learn how to run a flippycap ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Must have been warm cutting today Dan, was hot enough here in the direct sun, luckily enough some of my work was inside and underneath where it was a bit cooler.


----------



## dancan

It was hot but I cut in the shade and worked towards the clearing .


----------



## dancan

Besides , Jimmy told me I wuldn't melt in the sun .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not so hot today, the sun is somewhat obscured by clouds, today I am playing with plumbing in tight quarters.


----------



## dancan

I think Jimmy's a liar ...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> I think Jimmy's a liar ...


If that's all you think I have no worries.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Shazzam !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Robin could only learn how to run a flippycap ...


Don't need to......all I got is NORMAL caps......'cept one.....on my K130.....only had to replace that once......luckily it was on a recall......sumthin' about to many inferior pahts or sumpin....got a new one...free of course...at least they admitted the failure.....unlike Hooskies sometime don't.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Slacker here than there. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everyone working, even John and Ron, full time jobs, no time for jawing.


----------



## dancan

Hot ...


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Everyone working, even John and Ron, full time jobs, no time for jawing.


Busy watching grass grow .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Busy watching grass grow .



No mowing though, right!


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> Slacker here than there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Jimmy......been running the old man's Gravely's lately. Getting spoiled fast!!!10hp cut the field in no time......but almost destroyed the tail gate on my Dodge Truck! lol
"Mighty Mouse" running great!!! Got 2 nice loads of dead standing Pin Oak with it. Went back to the Tick infested Kingston Town Forest loaded in Permethrin and Peppermint! Stink alone kept them away! But broke the Ice anyway as far as my fear was concerned going back in the woods....which I don't care for!!!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Busy watching grass grow .


Howdy T!!
lol......did the same when I lived out there on Ault Rd in Morristown, Oh. Peaceful though!!!
Plymouth now not the same place as it was just a few years ago. City people have done there best to ruin it. Done a good job of it!!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No mowing though, right!


No mowing . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Jimmy......been running the old man's Gravely's lately. Getting spoiled fast!!!10hp cut the field in no time......but almost destroyed the tail gate on my Dodge Truck! lol
> "Mighty Mouse" running great!!! Got 2 nice loads of dead standing Pin Oak with it. Went back to the Tick infested Kingston Town Forest loaded in Permethrin and Peppermint! Stink alone kept them away! But broke the Ice anyway as far as my fear was concerned going back in the woods....which I don't care for!!!



Hooray Mighty Mouses! We got them ticks here now, just starting to show up, found first one on me this year, won`t be long before we`re infested. Years back it was real cold here in winter, kept them away or killed them but now winters are warming a bit they can survive through them.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

cheeves said:


> Jimmy......been running the old man's Gravely's lately. Getting spoiled fast!!!10hp cut the field in no time......but almost destroyed the tail gate on my Dodge Truck! lol
> "Mighty Mouse" running great!!! Got 2 nice loads of dead standing Pin Oak with it. Went back to the Tick infested Kingston Town Forest loaded in Permethrin and Peppermint! Stink alone kept them away! But broke the Ice anyway as far as my fear was concerned going back in the woods....which I don't care for!!!


I picked this one back up last weekend. Fixing to give my dad my 12hp machine...I love it but his recent health issues I think the old Ls will whip him. I don't want him to stop doing anything. I will mess with the cantakerous Ls for what I need.











The front and rear 2" hitches are custom we make. Makes the machine real handy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Also that is NOT an 8162-B ... technically it is an 8182-T ... originally an 8183-T. Someday I will add the hydraulics back and make it an 8183-T again. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hooray Mighty Mouses! We got them ticks here now, just starting to show up, found first one on me this year, won`t be long before we`re infested. Years back it was real cold here in winter, kept them away or killed them but now winters are warming a bit they can survive through them.



Yep nevah heard of a tic around here when I was young......now me and the bride do tic checks on each other before we get in bed.......it's the tiny deer tics that carry lyme you really have to look out for.....regular wood tics suck but they won't take you out like the deer tics......me, Dave and Rob were working a renovation job a year or so ago.....yard was heavily weeded with that bamboo like stuff.....I was the only one to not contract lyme of the three of us....scary chit right there... The island of Monhegan had a fair native deer heard always.....couple years ago the deer tics/lyme got so bad out there they killed every last deer on the island just to get rid of the tics.....the state landed two breeding pair of coy dogs on the ice on Long Pond on to my island for the same unadvertised reason....now there many....I saw one up close last Thanksgiving......gonna say probably 90-100 lb....very healthy...looked like a German Shepard but sure didn't move like one......I take a powder weepon there when I go now in case there's an altercation with my dogs......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep nevah heard of a tic around here when I was young......now me and the bride do tic checks on each other before we get in bed.......it's the tiny deer tics that carry lyme you really have to look out for.....regular wood tics suck but they won't take you out like the deer tics......me, Dave and Rob were working a renovation job a year or so ago.....yard was heavily weeded with that bamboo like stuff.....I was the only one to not contract lyme of the three of us....scary chit right there... The island of Monhegan had a fair native deer heard always.....couple years ago the deer tics/lyme got so bad out there they killed every last deer on the island just to get rid of the tics.....the state landed two breeding pair of coy dogs on the ice on Long Pond on to my island for the same unadvertised reason....now there many....I saw one up close last Thanksgiving......gonna say probably 90-100 lb....very healthy...looked like a German Shepard but sure didn't move like one......I take a powder weepon there when I go now in case there's an altercation with my dogs......



Unofficially we have those coydogs here also, there are 5 adults plus many pups just in behing my place. I have sighted them many times and can call them anytime. The biggest Alfa male is silver and well over 100 lbs, others are just a tad smaller. So far they have shown no aggression, they have full bellies of wild rabbit .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not sure Robin can see this but it shows up fine for me, is this an 80?


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hooray Mighty Mouses! We got them ticks here now, just starting to show up, found first one on me this year, won`t be long before we`re infested. Years back it was real cold here in winter, kept them away or killed them but now winters are warming a bit they can survive through them.


I hate them little bastards. Haven't seen any yet.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not sure Robin can see this but it shows up fine for me, is this an 80?


Pic shows up for me , but is real small .


----------



## Cantdog

Yep small pic and can't blow it up enough to see good but I think it's a 621......can't see the handle...does it have two triggers?? If it does it's a 621 and the top cover will have a pretty good chamfer down both top edges. The 80 has one trigger with the presence lever down the middle of the top of the handle like all the other Jonsereds other than the 621. 621 high idle lever is locate on the top of the handle all the way forward and the rear trigger is the presence lever. 80 has a button you push on the left side of the handle to lock up high idle......also the top cover is almost square on the sides rather than chamfered.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep small pic and can't blow it up enough to see good but I think it's a 621......can't see the handle...does it have two triggers?? If it does it's a 621 and the top cover will have a pretty good chamfer down both top edges. The 80 has one trigger with the presence lever down the middle of the top of the handle like all the other Jonsereds other than the 621. 621 high idle lever is locate on the top of the handle all the way forward and the rear trigger is the presence lever. 80 has a button you push on the left side of the handle to lock up high idle......also the top cover is almost square on the sides rather than chamfered.



Its a 621 then, high idle lock is all the way forward, top cover has chamfered edges. 
Thanks


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its a 621 then, high idle lock is all the way forward, top cover has chamfered edges.
> Thanks


Yep.....the 621/62 is the only Jonsereds set up like this...all the rest of the AV saws had the throttle lock button on the left side..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep.....the 621/62 is the only Jonsereds set up like this...all the rest of the AV saws had the throttle lock button on the left side..



Thanks Robin, you are our expert on these red saws.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Robin, you are our expert on these red saws.



When I joined this site there was a regular debate about whether a certain saw was a 621 or an 80 as they look similar...however once you get to know the saws well you can spot a 621 from a distance or a bad photo simply by the twin triggers as it's the only Jomnsereds to feature that setup......all the rest of the saws from that era had the same exact trigger handles no matter whether they were 49cc or 90cc......621 was the only odd one of the bunch so that makes IDing them quite easy....


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> When I joined this site there was a regular debate about whether a certain saw was a 621 or an 80 as they look similar...however once you get to know the saws well you can spot a 621 from a distance or a bad photo simply by the twin triggers as it's the only Jomnsereds to feature that setup......all the rest of the saws from that era had the same exact trigger handles no matter whether they were 49cc or 90cc......621 was the only odd one of the bunch so that makes IDing them quite easy....


Headed over to the Sweet woods for a load of dead standing Pin Oak in a few min.with "Mighty Mouse!" Feels good to be able to get it again. Few months ago thought I might be all done with the Lyme. But thanks to some great men Online like Dr. Klinghardt, Rawls, and Stephen Buhner I'm back in the saddle again!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Headed over to the Sweet woods for a load of dead standing Pin Oak in a few min.with "Mighty Mouse!" Feels good to be able to get it again. Few months ago thought I might be all done with the Lyme. But thanks to some great men Online like Dr. Klinghardt, Rawls, and Stephen Buhner I'm back in the saddle again!



Good to hear that Bobby,I hear that Lyme is a biotch to get rid of.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The stainless prop works flawlessly, best thing I ever did for that boat,engine and outdrive . Can jam the throttle all the way open, never go past 5,600 RPM and gained 3 -5 mph to boot. WOOT!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to hear that Bobby,I hear that Lyme is a biotch to get rid of.


I really is but Dr. Klinghardt who had it figured it out! 
Lyme Spirochete is like a Moray Eel. Feeds on Fatty Acid and hides in tissue(Ligaments, muscle) when a little blob comes thru in your blood stream it lunges out to feed, and if it's a antibacterial essential oil like Tea Tree Oil ect it dies! It's the Archilles Heal. Other than that it has your immune system covered. Bio-weapons engineered!! Klinghardt studied in Germany and practiced medicine early in his career in India. Has an MD and a PHD in Immunology! One smart cookie!! Taking about 25 herbs ect but its working!
This is one difficult sucker to beat but it can be if one works at it! Like anything!


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmm........musta been a Steel guy..........said he was "unbalanced".........

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/police-man-wounds-5-people-in-northern-swiss-city/ar-AAoJMCg


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmm........musta been a Steel guy..........said he was "unbalanced".........
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/police-man-wounds-5-people-in-northern-swiss-city/ar-AAoJMCg


WOW !!!


----------



## Bluefish

tbone75 said:


> WOW !!!


My wife showed me that John, great... they will be after our saws next....
Ran the 359 you built Friday for a few hours in 80 degree heat, ran like a top.

Russ


----------



## tbone75

Bluefish said:


> My wife showed me that John, great... they will be after our saws next....
> Ran the 359 you built Friday for a few hours in 80 degree heat, ran like a top.
> 
> Russ


Glad to hear its stihl doing good !!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Bumpz. This channel still on?


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Bumpz. This channel still on?




Yep......its just got a case of the "Slows".......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Molasses flowing uphill in January.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Molasses flowing uphill in January.


Now that is slow......wees even faster than that!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Move the youngest into the house they just bought this afternoon. morning spent on honey do list.


----------



## pioneerguy600

All moved in, now the fix it up work begins.


----------



## dancan

WoOT !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Good looking tires you got there Jimmy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going to change the front tires as well?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Going to change the front tires as well?


They will be here today to swap out. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Fabzarized hotsaw .
Git-r-Done .


----------



## cheeves

dancan said:


> Fabzarized hotsaw .
> Git-r-Done .


Really nice setup!!
Overcast down here. Had some rain last night and system moving off. Waiting for it to clear and I'm out to the woodpile for more stacking....per orders from the Boss!
Then out to the woods for more. But making progress!
Take care....


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Really nice setup!!
> Overcast down here. Had some rain last night and system moving off. Waiting for it to clear and I'm out to the woodpile for more stacking....per orders from the Boss!
> Then out to the woods for more. But making progress!
> Take care....


Good to hear from ya Bobby !!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Going to change the front tires as well?


Grandpa and little man got the first ride last weekend. They approved of the new shoes on all 4 corners.





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Going to change the front tires as well?


There they are...








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Flyday.... then to the weekend. Come on Monday because I need rest!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Nice looking rid there Jimmy!! Finally back from the island....copper mine completed...ran one sheet short on copper...had one delivered to the mail boat the next day in time for the ten o'clock boat.....no holdups just one rain day.....lots of sun!!!! I gotts tan lines!!! and not the good kind.....lol....


----------



## dancan

I get a mental picture of a burnt plumbers ....
**** , yuk .


----------



## Cantdog

See how y'ar?? Always think in' the worst!!! Nope not there but I gotta s seriously redneck farma tan!!


----------



## dancan

Hunrets of little tiny bubbles of happiness


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yay!


----------



## dancan

Looking real good Jimmy! 
I'll send you one of mine for you to spruce up [emoji3]


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Looking real good Jimmy!
> I'll send you one of mine for you to spruce up [emoji3]


What a nice thought........sharing.


----------



## dancan

Not as nice as sending a few minimacs to John .



[emoji48]


----------



## pioneerguy600

So little time to do anything worth posting on here.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Not as nice as sending a few minimacs to John .
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji48]


MEEN !!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Looking real good Jimmy!
> I'll send you one of mine for you to spruce up [emoji3]


Send one with power shift and 4wd. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

About came up short yesterday Dan... hooked to that trailer of lumber to turn it around. As I lifted the hydraulics I noticed the front end got light. I quickly added the 5 weights up front and jumped on. My driveway jumps up real quick. I snagged 6th (of 8) and poured the fuel on. Got to about 2200 rpm at the bottom of the hill and by the top we were rolling coal and down to 800 rpm. Pulled a move I hadnt done in a long time... power shifted 6 to 5 and kept it rolling on up the hill. Got nervous that of it stopped I'd never got it going again and wouldn't be able to stop it going down backwards. 

Got it turned around and eased down cautiously. Again the little beast made it work....and put some smoke in the air for the neighbors. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got to play with a bunch of old tractors down on the farm last Sat. ,could have some real fun there fixing up a few of the old tractors sitting around. Got a 1969 Ford started and running, replaced a ball joint the owner had sitting around for over 3 years now, he didn`t know two hammers will pop out the joint stud with ease, he thought he would have to buy a puller of some sort. Was amazed I popped er out on the first try, put the new one in place,set it up for tow in and away it went for the first run in over 3 years. Still another 6 tractors sitting waiting for simple repairs, the two runners he has are also in need of some tlc but run well enough to get the chores done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t recommend replacing a Mazda 2.0 starter at home folks....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

AAAAAAk......way down the list guys!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> AAAAAAk......way down the list guys!!!


No signal on the island... sorry.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sinking like a stone these days, maybe things will settle down now the big whoop is over.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sinking like a stone these days, maybe things will settle down now the big whoop is over.




Yep....the "Dark Days" are coming......traffic will surely pick up on here as summah winds down.....plans almost completed for the Newfoundland trip!!! Woot!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep....the "Dark Days" are coming......traffic will surely pick up on here as summah winds down.....plans almost completed for the Newfoundland trip!!! Woot!!!



Have a great time in ole Newfiedom, Southwest coast is the best weather, the Northern Peninsula the best sights.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have a great time in ole Newfiedom, Southwest coast is the best weather, the Northern Peninsula the best sights.



We are coming in at Port aux Basques then heading up through Gros Morne National Park...then all the way on up to L'Anse aux Meadows....then back down to Deer Lake...then across the north shore to Twillingate and iceberg alley.....then down the east side through Terra Nova and to the St John/Avalon area for a week.......we're booked on the last ferry out of Placentia for the season.....DON"T be late!!!! LOL!! The FIL was going with us but he had some health issues and backed out.....just me and the bride I guess.....looking forward to it .....be gone three weeks or more.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Spent many fine summers over there, no such thing as a fine winter there...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Spent many fine summers over there, no such thing as a fine winter there...LOL




Yeah...I 'spect the end of Sept will be a bit cooler there than here....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...I 'spect the end of Sept will be a bit cooler there than here....


 That will be winter, I was trapped for 3 days one time I went over there for Thanksgiving, snowed 20" over 24 hr period...


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have a great time in ole Newfiedom, Southwest coast is the best weather, the Northern Peninsula the best sights.


Great fishin'!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> That will be winter, I was trapped for 3 days one time I went over there for Thanksgiving, snowed 20" over 24 hr period...


Land not for the timid.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> We are coming in at Port aux Basques then heading up through Gros Morne National Park...then all the way on up to L'Anse aux Meadows....then back down to Deer Lake...then across the north shore to Twillingate and iceberg alley.....then down the east side through Terra Nova and to the St John/Avalon area for a week.......we're booked on the last ferry out of Placentia for the season.....DON"T be late!!!! LOL!! The FIL was going with us but he had some health issues and backed out.....just me and the bride I guess.....looking forward to it .....be gone three weeks or more.....[/QUOTE
> Sounds like a great trip Robin!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Land not for the timid.



Place I visit gets 14' of snow and temps in the -40F range mid winter, rough conditions for us soft Southerners....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Discuss






Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Discuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Whats the problem ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Whats the problem ?


Plug in the sidewall.







Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Well that's a bummah......


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Plug in the sidewall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Be ok fer a spare I would think


----------



## stihl023/5

Jimmy in NC said:


> Discuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Meh, trim it and good to go.


----------



## pioneerguy600

All I can say is I don`t run any tire with a plug in the sidewall, in the tread I have run them til past the wear bars, sidewall flexes too much for a plug, afaIc.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> All I can say is I don`t run any tire with a plug in the sidewall, in the tread I have run them til past the wear bars, sidewall flexes too much for a plug, afaIc.


Yep...real thin on the sidewall too......not much to glue to...


----------



## Cantdog

Geeeeze.......hah-ff way down page II.........ZZZZlackahZ!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Maybe get Dan to post some picts of the weekend adventure over here.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Unc up in Idaho watching the eclipse?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Tore up a good bit of my weekend and just getting going good. The instructions say over 24 hrs of assembly time needed... and I am working alone.





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Tore up a good bit of my weekend and just getting going good. The instructions say over 24 hrs of assembly time needed... and I am working alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Looking good, where`s the rest of it?


----------



## dancan

Jimmy , get a Tec pull through patch , DOT approved for sidewall repair .
Robin , the girl that cuts my hair is from Twillingate , one of the girls that works at a local costco is from there as well , both say somethin about the Pig & Whistle but it may not be there anymore .
Best get a translator lol


----------



## dancan




----------



## dancan

The Case 580 Roadtrip lol


















The first 30 miles went pretty fast but the next 17 miles was thataway !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a bit damp but it kept the road dust free.


----------



## dancan

Off to the races lol








Them big numbers are km's not mph ....
Handy the halfway point we stopped at Fishing lake for a sammich and a nice walkabout 




Then off like a hurd of turttles lol




I finally got to see the prize 








Let me tell you that loose gravel road sure was steep , Jerry took that one in a lower range lol
The whole trip started at around 7:30 am , at 12:33 pm ...









Into the camp , hotdawgs , bottled barclams and a spot of tea


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Jimmy , get a Tec pull through patch , DOT approved for sidewall repair .
> Robin , the girl that cuts my hair is from Twillingate , one of the girls that works at a local costco is from there as well , both say somethin about the Pig & Whistle but it may not be there anymore .
> Best get a translator lol



Aye......


----------



## dancan

After a fine lunch we gave it a bit of a go at some quick road building and then put the Case to bed 









On the way back I knew Jerry packed a Mighty Mouse but no way would he stop and let me cut a few nice rock maple or yellow birch the big meenie 






It was a great day , I got to see some country I haven't traveled before and had an excellent tour guide !


----------



## Cantdog

Looks like youse was skirting the "green" line there......LOL!


----------



## dancan

Was goin through in spots , not spoused to vear off the path lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

No tree cutting in that area, big fine and confiscation of equipment if caught. Not very likely to be anyone there that day but Dan found a skidplate in the road on the trip out, it wasn`t there on the trip in.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> No tree cutting in that area, big fine and confiscation of equipment if caught. Not very likely to be anyone there that day but Dan found a skidplate in the road on the trip out, it wasn`t there on the trip in.


Not much of a plate if she fell off.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

More action over here tonight ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Not much of a plate if she fell off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


 Nicely made plate but the attachment hardware failed.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nicely made plate but the attachment hardware failed.


90% job then

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

"Nuther splendid, sunny day on the Beautiful Rockbound Coast of Maine.......go to work for three hours then meet my friend John and go out on "Duck Soup" a Brooklin Boat Yard built 26' open cold molded, Down East style boat with a 260 hoss turbo diesel with jet drive. Gonna spend the afternoon watching the "Atlantic Class" sailboat Nationals races...34-36 Atlantics in the field.....big deal for these folks.....they been racing all week.....come from all ovah.....finals tomorrow....BIG PARTY tomorrow night.....see if the trophy stays here or heads south to New York or Rhode Island. Be a fun afternoon on the bay sipping beverages and riding in a classy jet boat.


http://brooklinboatyard.com/duck-soup-2/


Good deal Danny...price reduced!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> "Nuther splendid, sunny day on the Beautiful Rockbound Coast of Maine.......go to work for three hours then meet my friend John and go out on "Duck Soup" a Brooklin Boat Yard built 26' open cold molded, Down East style boat with a 260 hoss turbo diesel with jet drive. Gonna spend the afternoon watching the "Atlantic Class" sailboat Nationals races...34-36 Atlantics in the field.....big deal for these folks.....they been racing all week.....come from all ovah.....finals tomorrow....BIG PARTY tomorrow night.....see if the trophy stays here or heads south to New York or Rhode Island. Be a fun afternoon on the bay sipping beverages and riding in a classy jet boat.
> 
> 
> http://brooklinboatyard.com/duck-soup-2/
> 
> 
> Good deal Danny...price reduced!!!!


Nice but I am not seeing $200k worth. Maybe I am missing something...I see $125-140...maybe they really dont want to sell.


Enjoy the day Robin...better than the forecast day for me.






Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

I agree.......but it's a one-off design and build....hand made...probably cost more like $240-$250 to build. These kinda folks don't bicker about chump change like that.....but that said it's been for sale for a couple years.....the owner has a fleet...no rush to sell....plus John gets to use it anytime....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/200.../Virginia-Beach/VA/United-States#.WZ7ESvcpDgA

This one is renamed and lifted right now...its home port has changed too...not at liberty but it was priced at a reasonable price considering that launch. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/200.../Virginia-Beach/VA/United-States#.WZ7ESvcpDgA
> 
> This one is renamed and lifted right now...its home port has changed too...not at liberty but it was priced at a reasonable price considering that launch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'd be happy with a Whaler Montauk.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> I'd be happy with a Whaler Montauk.......


Me too...actually I may start looking one pretty hard before too long.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Me too...actually I may start looking one pretty hard before too long.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Small enough to be handy. 
Built to be able.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Small enough to be handy.
> Built to be able.


The boat I grew up learning to ski behind and all was only a 16'. Now a days people think you have to have a 21-24' to do anything. 24' I have been 60 miles off shore in. Now it has to be a calm day...but it can be done. 

I am torn between a Whaler or just a 16x48 aluminum Jon boat. Both capable but simple. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/200.../Virginia-Beach/VA/United-States#.WZ7ESvcpDgA
> 
> This one is renamed and lifted right now...its home port has changed too...not at liberty but it was priced at a reasonable price considering that launch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



That's more like what that kinda money should buy.....was talking with John while on the water yesterday...he said Duck Soup's price was being reduced by 50 g's....said it only had about 25 gals of diesel through it this summer...the owner has to many boats to choose from. Stihl an expensive launch.....but , boy a nice one!! We were out all afternoon chasing the racers then afterwards we ran around Long Island at about 30 knts.....there is just nothing that rides like a wooden boat...she is real heavy and rides like a Caddy.....no pounding or smacking through the waves.....real tight and solid.....very nice craft...alas.....I'll have to make do with my Seaway and take a tiny grain of comfort knowing that it is a tad faster than Duck Soup on a flat water run....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

This one has me written all over it...

https://eastnc.craigslist.org/boa/d/boston-whaler-center-console/6267073900.html

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> That's more like what that kinda money should buy.....was talking with John while on the water yesterday...he said Duck Soup's price was being reduced by 50 g's....said it only had about 25 gals of diesel through it this summer...the owner has to many boats to choose from. Stihl an expensive launch.....but , boy a nice one!! We were out all afternoon chasing the racers then afterwards we ran around Long Island at about 30 knts.....there is just nothing that rides like a wooden boat...she is real heavy and rides like a Caddy.....no pounding or smacking through the waves.....real tight and solid.....very nice craft...alas.....I'll have to make do with my Seaway and take a tiny grain of comfort knowing that it is a tad faster than Duck Soup on a flat water run....


I am sure she does ride nice... and it has some nice lines especially in the water. I'll never have to worry about the cost of a maintenance on it or one like it though. 

I will build a wooden boat at some point. My grandfather did and enjoyed it on the Niagara River. Dad built a small hydro plane. I'll build something....probably small. Almost certainly from a kit... but I'll do one as I have talked about it for 25 years or so. Use to want to build a small tunnel hull....now it may be a wooden skiff? Nothing fancy. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wooden hulled boats are a labor of love but they are the best ride and handling on the water. We love our Cape boats on this coast.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> I am sure she does ride nice... and it has some nice lines especially in the water. I'll never have to worry about the cost of a maintenance on it or one like it though.
> 
> I will build a wooden boat at some point. My grandfather did and enjoyed it on the Niagara River. Dad built a small hydro plane. I'll build something....probably small. Almost certainly from a kit... but I'll do one as I have talked about it for 25 years or so. Use to want to build a small tunnel hull....now it may be a wooden skiff? Nothing fancy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yep that's on my to do list as well......I milled some clear white pine boards 18" wide by 16' over 20 yrs ago.....my father was a boat builder and we were going to build two 12' long skiffs.....the wide pine board were milled from opposite sides of the heart in sets of two....these were to be used for the sides as they would have similar but opposite bending properties and the transoms would come from the left over 3-4' board ends. He passed before we got to it......I still have the "kits"....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I was thinking something like this.. 

http://www.clarkcraft.com/cgi-local/shop_new.pl?type=item&categ=015&item=935929149
http://www.clarkcraft.com/cgi-local/shop_new.pl?type=item&categ=015&item=935929149
Or

http://www.clarkcraft.com/cgi-local...0c0acc7913&type=item&item=935932155&categ=015


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> I was thinking something like this..
> 
> http://www.clarkcraft.com/cgi-local/shop_new.pl?type=item&categ=015&item=935929149
> Or
> 
> http://www.clarkcraft.com/cgi-local...0c0acc7913&type=item&item=935932155&categ=015




Those don't look bad.......I like that the first one was made of cypress.....probably the second too but there was not the same amount of info.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

First one has more appeal to me too. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> This one has me written all over it...
> 
> https://eastnc.craigslist.org/boa/d/boston-whaler-center-console/6267073900.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


The ONLY thing to watch for is waterlogged Whalers.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> The ONLY thing to watch for is waterlogged Whalers.




LOL....you mean the "unfloatable ones"??.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

We had a Sunfish at the lake growing up. Being a small boat she was easy to turtle but equally easy to right. A few years ago they said something about trashing it as it was slow and no good. Mom and dad asked if they could have it.... they said sure. Dad went over and pulled the plug out of the top side and stood it on its edge. I bet 40 gallons of water came out. A little gel coat repair and she rides nice and high again. They were pissed.... but not as ignorant as they once were. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> LOL....you mean the "unfloatable ones"??.......


Yeah........amazing amount of water seeps thru those cracks in the in The inner hull when they sit in the backyard uncovered for years. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> We had a Sunfish at the lake growing up. Being a small boat she was easy to turtle but equally easy to right. A few years ago they said something about trashing it as it was slow and no good. Mom and dad asked if they could have it.... they said sure. Dad went over and pulled the plug out of the top side and stood it on its edge. I bet 40 gallons of water came out. A little gel coat repair and she rides nice and high again. They were pissed.... but not as ignorant as they once were.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I saw a D-4 Cat go cheap at an auction.
Couldn't move under its own power. Bad clutch.


The guy went up after he got it and pulled the rock that kept the clutch from coming up all the way that he saw during the presale inspection. 

Drove it up on a trailer and drove away.


----------



## Cantdog

Well there........just spent an hour cleaning the thick mung out of and off of a 262XP.....finding poorness in various places along the way....the guy just as proud as could be bragging that he hadn't done a thing to it in the 15 years he's owned it......at least he isn't a liar. Coil wire chaffed through to the core then nasty black tape gleebed around it in a sticky mess. I had intended to just do a carb kit and fuel line and get it running and out the door but as I unearthed things it became apparent that the first thing I needed to do was pull the muffler and check the piston as it had a brandy new air filter and sparkplug.....just like most of the beat ones that arrive here. Piston is toast....scoured all to hell, comp low....so he needs a set of seals, new piston kit, carb kit and fuel line/filter, coil wire, providing I can save the cyl.....he was adamant that he needed it this coming week....I have everything in stock but that's gonna cost a fair piece of change and much more if he needs a cyl too.....I doubt he'll go for it.....we'll see...saw is worth it, ugly as it is......with the proper fixing there are hundreds if not thousands of cord left in it.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well there........just spent an hour cleaning the thick mung out of and off of a 262XP.....finding poorness in various places along the way....the guy just as proud as could be bragging that he hadn't done a thing to it in the 15 years he's owned it......at least he isn't a liar. Coil wire chaffed through to the core then nasty black tape gleebed around it in a sticky mess. I had intended to just do a carb kit and fuel line and get it running and out the door but as I unearthed things it became apparent that the first thing I needed to do was pull the muffler and check the piston as it had a brandy new air filter and sparkplug.....just like most of the beat ones that arrive here. Piston is toast....scoured all to hell, comp low....so he needs a set of seals, new piston kit, carb kit and fuel line/filter, coil wire, providing I can save the cyl.....he was adamant that he needed it this coming week....I have everything in stock but that's gonna cost a fair piece of change and much more if he needs a cyl too.....I doubt he'll go for it.....we'll see...saw is worth it, ugly as it is......with the proper fixing there are hundreds if not thousands of cord left in it.....


I have a 261 here I should make into a 262 . Its scored bad too .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I have a 261 here I should make into a 262 . Its scored bad too .



Yep I have a real sweet very low hr. 261 that some idiot put a chitty Golf 262 piston in then over revved it without a B&C on and spun the clutch off the crank and into the beautiful clutch cover, giving that quite a [email protected]%^&[email protected]*&%$#.....but it will make a real nice 262.....got the proper clutch, the big #87 carb and a "Walker" style DP muffler for it........just need to get the time....actually that's why I have a new Meteor piston on the shelf that I can use on this beater if I get the green light....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I grew up with all wooden boats, we often built a new one each winter, likely turned out 40+ over the years. Plenty of labor time put into maintaining them afterwards to. Best thing ever when the aluminum and later fiberglass boats started replacing the rotted out wood ones, far less painting and hull maintenance on them.


----------



## Cantdog

Got th' green light on that 262......spend spend spend!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Got th' green light on that 262......spend spend spend!!!!


Least you got the new piston already .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Least you got the new piston already .



I think I have everything....those crank seals fit many, many Huskys, Jomsereds and even the Partner 500/5000+. Got new coil wires, carb kits and gastets....all in stock!! Hope I can save the cyl......we'll see....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Got th' green light on that 262......spend spend spend!!!!



Rather you than me!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rather you than me!



Piece O'Cake....'Nuther couple hunnert 'Merican for the Newfie trip...all good!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Piece O'Cake....'Nuther couple hunnert 'Merican for the Newfie trip...all good!!


 You will be sick for a couple of weeks,Hooskivitis is serious stuff.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You will be sick for a couple of weeks,Hooskivitis is serious stuff.


Naaa.......I been vaccinated....do a shot and go for it!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hooskivitis can set in real deep, take years to get rid of it, best policy is to never touch one.


----------



## Cantdog

262XP cyl cleaned up nice......both seals were hard as rocks.....no resistance when spinning the crank once the P&C were removed.....carb bolts were lose too.....air leaks everywhere......another Hooskavite...thinking they last forevah without any maintenance....nothing does....22 year old saw.....he's not gonna not believe how light it is when he gets it back!!! Very munged up throughout....haff a bucket of sawdust/oil removed.....gasoline gonna get the rest......gonna buy me 3-4 nights lodging in Newfieland......LOL!! Who sez Hookavarnas ain't good?? Pffffffft!!! Great saws!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slack as a Hooskie convention in here, everyone must be workin.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Slack as a Hooskie convention in here, everyone must be workin.



Yep......working the pillows hard!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning Jimmy, nice day weather wise up here.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Slack as a Hooskie convention in here, everyone must be workin.


You know that's a bad word right?


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> You know that's a bad word right?



Two bad words. Hooskie and working, as far as John and Ron are concerned...


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Two bad words. Hooskie and working as far as John and Ron are concerned...


Lol


----------



## dancan

Y'all must be in vacationland ...
ttt







Gitenerdone


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been at the camp for a few days, was very nice weather up there.


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Y'all must be in vacationland ...
> ttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitenerdone


Pose to be a pic there ?


----------



## dancan

For $9.95 I'll unlock the piçy


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> For $9.95 I'll unlock the piçy


NO !!


----------



## dancan

Slack in here just like the starter rope on a hucksavarnaish after the muffler falls off because of the stripped muffler bolts .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Y'all must be in vacationland ...
> ttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitenerdone


I am at least.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey lad. How deep is the mooring in Nirvana?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan


dancan said:


> Slack in here just like the starter rope on a hucksavarnaish after the muffler falls off because of the stripped muffler bolts .



The engine won`t turn over because the muffler bearings fell into the cylinder. No noise from that engine now.


----------



## dancan

John , you spill a dew on the proboard server ?


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> John , you spill a dew on the proboard server ?


Its fixed now . LOL


----------



## BB Sig

I posted this in the carving areabut that place is dead apparently. This is my first carving and I learned a lot about what not to do!


----------



## pioneerguy600

BB Sig said:


> I posted this in the carving areabut that place is dead apparently. This is my first carving and I learned a lot about what not to do!
> 
> View attachment 600246


 Very nice, carving can become an obsession, almost as bad as collecting chainsaws.


----------



## dancan

Like that a lot! 
Mary Poppins would only let me attempt that if I found a big enough stick of pffftfir or pfftpopple.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Building anchor parts these next weekends. 
Back from page 2....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey lad. How deep is the mooring in Nirvana?




Probably 20 feet +-


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Probably 20 feet +-


Thanks Lad. Just curious.

Stacking plates and then the stem plate.

Liked that anchor design.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Building anchor parts these next weekends.
> Back from page 2....



Stainless steel?


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Got th' green light on that 262......spend spend spend!!!!



Ran the 262XPee in my woodpile yesterday.....fit up about a cord and a half of hard maple....had to readjust the carb several times before it settled down and ran perfect......I'd almost forgotten just how smart these saws are.....had to take the owner's 20" B&C off...filed poorly and rakers to high......ground and trued up an old 16" I had kicking around....then she was really kicking out the chips!!!! WOOT!! Tyme for this one to go home!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stainless steel?




Yeah.......I'm gonna have to paint it black so the pirates don't lug it off!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yeah.......I'm gonna have to paint it black so the pirates don't lug it off!!!! LOL!!!


 Now where can we find epoxy paint that would stand up to salt water on sand blasted surfaces......????

Like on say.......a pump. 

The painter who got lobsters last time I went north.......!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stainless steel?


Yeah. 
I got a boss to sign off on mining the bin for drops from the saw. 
About 2" stem and slices of 5-6" stock stacked and a bolt to hold it together on the end. Plate near the top to attach the rode.


----------



## Cantdog

About to head out on a new adventure.....next stop Antigonish....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> About to head out on a new adventure.....next stop Antigonish....


Hope you have a great trip !!


----------



## Cantdog

Made it......Thanks John.....pics following when we get to the ferry tomorrow...


----------



## dancan

Welcome to Canada ! 
I hope you enjoy your time here , we do [emoji3]


----------



## Cantdog

Waiting on the ferry to Newfylamd...... Unsettled weather but nice none th less


----------



## Cantdog

On th rock.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

You kids have fun.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> On th rock.....



It still there. You land in Port-aux-Basques?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Waiting on the ferry to Newfylamd...... Unsettled weather but nice none th less


Two different ferries?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It still there. You land in Port-aux-Basques?



Yep.......spent the night in the Port-aux-Basques Motel, just off the ferry.....exxcellent food and damn comfy beds....heading to Cow Head today...Beautiful sunset and rainbow welcomed us......otherwise overcast....should clear up heading north..


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Two different ferries?


Yes.....but...there are actually two ferries that do this run at the same time in opposite directions......pass each other at the halfway point. 7 hr run...on time.

The one we take back leaves from Argentia (other end of Provence) 17hr run.......we are booked on the very last run of the season....should be interesting....best NOT be late!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep.......spent the night in the Port-aux-Basques Motel, just off the ferry.....exxcellent food and damn comfy beds....heading to Cow Head today...Beautiful sunset and rainbow welcomed us......otherwise overcast....should clear up heading north..



Big adventure, have a great time.


----------



## dancan

Page 2 back to the top !


----------



## Cantdog

Having an International morning here in Cow Head. Brewed Koffee from some we brought from Argentina.....cutting up 'tatahz for home fries (call 'em hash browns here) that come from Nova Scotia ... snipping green beans grown in muh back yard....and eggs from Newfoundland!!
My 'puter won't connect to the wi-fi where we are staying.....Cow Head is nice, miles of sand beach clear up through Shallow Bay......didn't get to go to Corduroy Valley....perhaps on the way back down in a few days. Gros Morne is absolutely stunning...and that is just from driving through...I can only imagine how awesome it must be hiking the back country!!!! 
Having a great time so far...weather warm...tee shirt temp until we went for a sunset walk on the beach last night ...dug out a sweater for that but still pleasant.
Cow Head seems like a friendly little spot but things at the pub last night pretty subdued....seems a local woman struck and killed a high school senior walking to school yesterday morning.......things like that really strike a small community like this....I can relate....very sad..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Having an International morning here in Cow Head. Brewed Koffee from some we brought from Argentina.....cutting up 'tatahz for home fries (call 'em hash browns here) that come from Nova Scotia ... snipping green beans grown in muh back yard....and eggs from Newfoundland!!
> My 'puter won't connect to the wi-fi where we are staying.....Cow Head is nice, miles of sand beach clear up through Shallow Bay......didn't get to go to Corduroy Valley....perhaps on the way back down in a few days. Gros Morne is absolutely stunning...and that is just from driving through...I can only imagine how awesome it must be hiking the back country!!!!
> Having a great time so far...weather warm...tee shirt temp until we went for a sunset walk on the beach last night ...dug out a sweater for that but still pleasant.
> Cow Head seems like a friendly little spot but things at the pub last night pretty subdued....seems a local woman struck and killed a high school senior walking to school yesterday morning.......things like that really strike a small community like this....I can relate....very sad..



Thanks for the update, great views to be had up the Northern Peninsula. Next stop near 51.52 N 55.45 L.


----------



## Cantdog

Next stop L'Anse aux Meadows.....Just about the very northern top of Newfoundland...an ancient Viking settlement excavation...150 miles or so North of here. First known settlement in the new world.....natives didn't care for them much I guess.....believable.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks for the update, great views to be had up the Northern Peninsula. Next stop near 51.52 N 55.45 L.


Yep, that's where we're headed from here....couple days up there, then back down this way to Deer Lake


----------



## Cantdog

Couple pics from Gros Morne


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Danny.......Day One Port- aux- Basque....silly Maynah
.........'99 9-5...got 250,000 miles on it......Bravah guy than me.....he and his wife hiking the back country for 9 days....told him good practice for them when they have to walk home.....he laff'd.....


----------



## tbone75

Great pix Robin !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very nice picts Robin, Gros Morne is awesome if one has the time to hike out from the highway to the coast, be classed as a Fiord if in Sweden.


----------



## Cantdog

Did L'Anse Meadows yesterday.....very interesting.....I think the most amazing part was our tour guide told us this tale of him being a kid in 1965 during the excavations and one of the guys working there's 16 yr old son came up from Pennsylvania and they gave him a job in the dig......well......he found a stone spindle whorl.......it proved to be the very first item id'd as positively of Viking origin.....proving that the Viking lived here 1000 yrs ago. They found other items after of the same time and origin to corroborate this. The kid's name was Tony Beardsley....hmmm.....later in the talk he brought the name up again and mentioned that Tony had become a lawyer and was practicing in Maine......damn...I know Tony.....actually knew his father much better and never knew any of these facts!!! If you all remember a yr or so ago I built a long toboggan for a guy...???.... Not Tony but my friend Bob who is one of Tony's partners in the firm.......Tony's father owed a big bit of acreage out behind my sawmill and used to walk out there almost daily....always stopped to watch the boards be discovered....I always shut the saw down and we'd sit on the log pile and chat for a while if the weather was good.....hell'of a nice guy...Clayton (tour guy) and I decided it was indeed a small world!!! Even better.....as he was leaving he stopped, turned around and came back saying he had a sawmill too......I asked rotary or band??...."neither" he said.......chainsaw mill...guess what kind???? Jonsered of course....2095 with the factory supplied track and carriage system......just like my friend Vern has and I overhauled his saw....damn can't make this chit up.....even though I have a history of elaborating!!!!


----------



## dancan

The world is really smaller than we think .


----------



## Cantdog

A few more pics from Gros Morne and the fjord..


----------



## Cantdog

I seem to have really good, fast interwebs where I'm staying just now but can't get the pics to post full size or even thumbnails....tried several times last night with no success.......so I guess if you want to see them you'll have to click, then expand them up to 125% on your 'puter.


----------



## Cantdog

Went to what they call "The Tablelands" area in Gros Morne National Park yesterday afternoon......awesome....so much like being out in Arizona or Colorado.....except one side of the valley looked that way.....nothing growing, just a moonscape of yellow/red rock but the other side of the valley was gray granite/shale and covered with evergreens.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks for the great picts Robi, brings back memories from the 70`s.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks for the great picts Robi, brings back memories from the 70`s.


LOL....most of what I took pics of probably hasn't changed much in thousands of years!!!! Outstanding place.....much more to see and two weeks left to see it!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s right, nature is slow to make changes in solid rock but humans change the landscape almost at will now a days . Had a brand newy GMC Sierra Grande last time I was there, had less than a thousand KM on it when I hit the island, put close to two thousand on it while there.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s right, nature is slow to make changes in solid rock but humans change the landscape almost at will now a days . Had a brand newy GMC Sierra Grande last time I was there, had less than a thousand KM on it when I hit the island, put close to two thousand on it while there.



Easy enough to do....got 1400 miles on the rental MO-RON-O so far...long ways to go yet....'spect I'll have close to 4000 miles on by the time we get back....spent the night in Deer Lake headed for Twillingate today.....gonna spend two days/nights there.

Yep Humans are an aggressive lot......here's a couple pics of a Newfyland gravel pit!!! Solid ledge pounded into almost dirt......


----------



## Cantdog

One thing I have noticed traveling up on the northern peninsular is that way, way out in the middle of nowhere in random places, many miles from the last road or house that you've seen, there will be a small fenced in vegetable garden between where the roadbed ends and the woods begin.....tended...'taters and such.....saw perhaps a hundred or more of the little gardens in the last couple days travels. Road surface tends to be 4-6 feet higher than the surrounding land.....the narrow strip that got bulldozed flat between the roadbed and the woods is the only place with any topsoil.....folks take advantage... Firewood the same way.....hauled out on the snow I 'spect as there is generally a sled around.....piles of fit and split spruce....everywhere...miles from anywhere...I guess no one bothers some one else's stuff up here like they might further south...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> One thing I have noticed traveling up on the northern peninsular is that way, way out in the middle of nowhere in random places, many miles from the last road or house that you've seen, there will be a small fenced in vegetable garden between where the roadbed ends and the woods begin.....tended...'taters and such.....saw perhaps a hundred or more of the little gardens in the last couple days travels. Road surface tends to be 4-6 feet higher than the surrounding land.....the narrow strip that got bulldozed flat between the roadbed and the woods is the only place with any topsoil.....folks take advantage... Firewood the same way.....hauled out on the snow I 'spect as there is generally a sled around.....piles of fit and split spruce....everywhere...miles from anywhere...I guess no one bothers some one else's stuff up here like they might further south...



Used to be that there was respect for other peoples property whether it was actually owned by or just worked for by a person, stealing was not stood for, blanket part or the barrel of a gun would be the result so most toed the line rather closely.


----------



## dancan

ttt
Page 2 money maker bump !


----------



## Cantdog

Back down in the civilized part again. Spent the last few daze up in Moreton's Harbour and Twillingate area....ghawdamn boldest coast I evah saw.....brutal and beautiful all at once.....will try to get some pics out of my camera later...folks are a jem....everyone friendly.....understand most of what they say......but....they look at me like I talk funny....both speaking two different similar but different versions of a mongrel type of English....LOLOL!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> ttt
> Page 2 money maker bump !



WOOT!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Met a friend on my travelz......His name is Slate....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Used to be that there was respect for other peoples property whether it was actually owned by or just worked for by a person, stealing was not stood for, blanket part or the barrel of a gun would be the result so most toed the line rather closely.



WOOT!! Looks like I can post pics again!!! This is just one of literally thousands of small piles is black spruce worked up along the sides of the roads up here everywhere you go.....most is fit to stove length....this batch is pile and dry in 4' length like pulpwood.....lot of spruce smoke in the air now!! Funny thing is, the leaves were starting to change at home and up through New Brunswick......but not started yet in Nova Scotia.....and not at all in Newfoundland....lot of gardens still producing heavily.....yesterday in Twillingate I found a big patch of plump, fresh, healthy blue berries growning.....just doesn't seem right.....it's real bleak up here.....haven't seen a tree ovah 16 foot tall in 1000 miles of driving......but they grow so thick you couldn't pull a snake through the forest.....you just can't enter the woods unless someone has broke a trail.


Hmm.....not sure what's up with posting pics....got one to post but this one won't.......have to click it I guess....


----------



## Cantdog

Moreton's Harbour....almost sunset yesterday...stihl have to click the darn thing.....tried something...didn't work...grrrrrr


----------



## Cantdog

Try sumpin' else......hmmmm that seemed to work.....changed the settings on muh camera......not sure why that changed anything....used the previous setting for years with no problems....research will be ongoing...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Really nice pictures. 
Thanks


----------



## tbone75

Nice pics Robin !!


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks....this is about the most pics-worthy place I've ever been......something new and different at every turn in the road!!!


----------



## Cantdog

N'uther try for pics.....Bonavista Bay and Lighthouse......damn bold place I say......


----------



## Cantdog

Few more from another place we went yesterday.......little place called Salvage.....pronounced Sal-VAGE...little fishing outport as they call them.....


----------



## Cantdog

Well........I been a big fan of Keith's IPA for a long tyme.....and I'm sad to have to say it but I found a better tasting 'Nadian beverage....nevah wooda thunk it....it's a Newfoundland brew.......brewed by Quidi Vidi...pronounced Kitty Vidi......they have several very good brews like the "1892" but my new favorite is their Brittish IPA......OH MAN that's good stuffs.......HAW-PEEEE!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Come across any Bennet Dominion yet? Must have consumed several hundred gallons of that years back when we drank every night 7 days a week....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Staying in a lovely little place called Dildo.......don't make jokes.....the Newfys don't get/see the humor.....anyway...went all the way up the peninsular today.......stunning....first pic is of "Shag Rock"...then we went up to another outport called Grates Cove.....puzzle why anyone would have ever built and lived there.....bleak doesn't even begin to describe the place......bear in mind the weather was beautiful today.....normally ..NOT.....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Come across any Bennet Dominion yet? Must have consumed several hundred gallons of that years back when we drank every night 7 days a week....LOL


No....haven't seen that yet.....will keep an eye out....going into St John's for the night on Wednesday......plan on doing the "Pub Crawl" on George St....walk/wobble home.....one block off George St.


----------



## tbone75

Great pix Robin !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mom had tears in her eyes .......she looked at them the longest time.


----------



## jimdad07

Cantdog said:


> Staying in a lovely little place called Dildo.......don't make jokes.....the Newfys don't get/see the humor.....anyway...went all the way up the peninsular today.......stunning....first pic is of "Shag Rock"...then we went up to another outport called Grates Cove.....puzzle why anyone would have ever built and lived there.....bleak doesn't even begin to describe the place......bear in mind the weather was beautiful today.....normally ..NOT.....
> 
> View attachment 602304
> View attachment 602305
> View attachment 602306
> View attachment 602307
> View attachment 602310


It sounds like your kind of place...

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Staying in a lovely little place called Dildo.......don't make jokes.....the Newfys don't get/see the humor.....anyway...went all the way up the peninsular today.......stunning....first pic is of "Shag Rock"...then we went up to another outport called Grates Cove.....puzzle why anyone would have ever built and lived there.....bleak doesn't even begin to describe the place......bear in mind the weather was beautiful today.....normally ..NOT.....
> 
> View attachment 602304
> View attachment 602305
> View attachment 602306
> View attachment 602307
> View attachment 602310



Very bleak up there, very exposed to the ravages of the Atlantic, trees can`t get a chance to grow in that thin soil and salt laced winds. Access to the fishing grounds was likely the only reason for families to settle on that coast, much better conditions further inside the bay.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very bleak up there, very exposed to the ravages of the Atlantic, trees can`t get a chance to grow in that thin soil and salt laced winds. Access to the fishing grounds was likely the only reason for families to settle on that coast, much better conditions further inside the bay.



Yeah...my thoughts too....probably back in the days before power it was more important to be closer to the fishing grounds than have a protected harbor....Grates Cove is protected from the NW gales but real open to a N'or Easter.....one thing that has struck me is the older houses......very flat roofs with no over hangs on eves or gables.
I would have expected a little steeper pitch but I spose less wind resistance more important than pitch. Never thought much about it but But my great Uncle musta been influenced by Newfoundlanders as my camp would fit right in here........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...my thoughts too....probably back in the days before power it was more important to be closer to the fishing grounds than have a protected harbor....Grates Cove is protected from the NW gales but real open to a N'or Easter.....one thing that has struck me is the older houses......very flat roofs with no over hangs on eves or gables.
> I would have expected a little steeper pitch but I spose less wind resistance more important than pitch. Never thought much about it but But my great Uncle musta been influenced by Newfoundlanders as my camp would fit right in here........
> 
> 
> View attachment 602420



Yep, access he the fishing grounds was paramount, only had wind or muscle power in the early days, wind filled yer sail or it was oars that moved the boat. My extended family had a fishing camp/ slip and flakes setup on offshore island, 5 + miles from their main habitat. The men would spend a week or more at a time out at the camp fishing and drying fish, made it back home when the weather would allow. Lobsters were worth nothing back then but groundfish were their mainstay. Many a trip they rowed one or both ways out and back if conditions were calm.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...my thoughts too....probably back in the days before power it was more important to be closer to the fishing grounds than have a protected harbor....Grates Cove is protected from the NW gales but real open to a N'or Easter.....one thing that has struck me is the older houses......very flat roofs with no over hangs on eves or gables.
> I would have expected a little steeper pitch but I spose less wind resistance more important than pitch. Never thought much about it but But my great Uncle musta been influenced by Newfoundlanders as my camp would fit right in here........
> 
> 
> View attachment 602420


Shangri La.............


----------



## Cantdog

You see the similarities???? This is just one......there are thousands of buildings here of the same type of design.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> You see the similarities???? This is just one......there are thousands of buildings here of the same type of design.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 602553


Sorta holds on the insulating snow and no attic to steal the heat.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Less chance of the wind catching the overhang on the roof and ripping it off. Houses should have been built shaped like an igloo or half a football shape, nothing for the wind to catch a hold of.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Less chance of the wind catching the overhang on the roof and ripping it off. Houses should have been built shaped like an igloo or half a football shape, nothing for the wind to catch a hold of.


Reminds me of a hero of mine. Only saw him once but am amazing person. And he would agree with you Jerry. 

He developed a structure for high wind areas. MIT said it would be good for only 36mph 

He built one. Tagged it down. Tied down an airplane and the winds got to over 200mph. 

I want to remember that he was inside......but I don't remember ....though it was in his nature.


----------



## Cantdog

It might have been from a number of reasons that they chose such a low pitch. Economy of building materials likely played a large part......hard to find a tree taller than 20-30 feet to the tippy top in this land...rafters often the longest and heaviest lumber in a house..and all manufactured materials, like roofing, had to be lugged here from elsewhere. Wind resistance likely an issue as already stated. I would think snow loads would be an issue in this climate but perhaps the wind blows so hard it doesn't gather on roofs as much....also most of these houses fairly small and are rather narrow compared to their length so short rafter length not such a concern.....4 pitch is about as low as modern carpentry allows......these are like 1 1/2-1 3/4" pitch....would think ice dams be a problem.....but if the snow can't stay on the roof I guess not a problem. This climate is quite different than Maine......what hardwoods there are here haven't even started to turn and was picking fresh plump wild blue berries to eat yesterday....Maine's crop gone by the third week in Aug. and trees were just starting to turn color two weeks ago....about the same up through NB and NS.....not here....


----------



## Cantdog

SO....out and about yesterday.....laid back day.....went over to Cupids Harbor....the very first English settlement in Canada...circa 1610... biggest feature is an enormous lump of ledge called Spectacle Head.....on the tippy top is a stone cairn.....quite tall....it's been there a very long time they say.....they call it Merican Man....no kidding...that's exactly what they call it.......not a clear shot but as close as my telephoto would get me....


----------



## Cantdog

Cupids was an interesting stop......from there we went over to Conception Bay....found these...actually there are three sunken ships in these pics but two you can't see as they are just behind this one but in deep water. These were steamships.....built in the 20' as whalers....all from 121' to 140'.....they all hunted whales from Labrador to Antarctica except during WWII when they all were used as mine sweepers... when retired for whaling they came to be here.....moored for 10 years starting in 58.....two sunk on the moorings this one broke her mooring and came ashore in a gale in '68 and here she sits...funny.....the last pic is from the same turnout...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Cupids was an interesting stop......from there we went over to Conception Bay....found these...actually there are three sunken ships in these pics but two you can't see as they are just behind this one but in deep water. These were steamships.....built in the 20' as whalers....all from 121' to 140'.....they all hunted whales from Labrador to Antarctica except during WWII when they all were used as mine sweepers... when retired for whaling they came to be here.....moored for 10 years starting in 58.....two sunk on the moorings this one broke her mooring and came ashore in a gale in '68 and here she sits...funny.....the last pic is from the same turnout...LOL!!
> 
> View attachment 602656
> View attachment 602657
> View attachment 602655



Back when pollution was not an issue many/many ships met the same fate. I can remember well when there was at least a dozen such ships sunk in Halifax harbor, many of them ex whalers.


----------



## tbone75

Other site is having problems , wasn't working right last night for me ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Other site is having problems , wasn't working right last night for me ?



Was and is working good for me.


----------



## tbone75

Wondering if my puter is messing up ? Works ok other places , so prolly not my puter .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Wondering if my puter is messing up ? Works ok other places , so prolly not my puter .



Don`t know but no probs for me yet, all these puters act up at various times.


----------



## tbone75

Site acts the same on my new puter too , so its something with them .


----------



## Cantdog

Cape Spear lighthouses.....the old, which is the oldest in NL and retired and the new cement one.....and of course the surrounding seaside...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam.......bucket list.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Beautiful picts Robin! Desolate area most of the year though.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Beautiful picts Robin! Desolate area most of the year though.


Exactly. 

We visit Gettysburg on Christmas afternoon sometimes.


----------



## Cantdog

Pretty that way now even.....lot of places "Closed For the Season".....we drove all the way out to Cape Race, the place where the world received the SOS from Titanic after hitting the iceburg. They are massively rebuilding the 25 mile dirt road out to the cape.......we made it out there about 3:00 pm and saw not one single other human. The eastern most point in North America....was awesome to be able to go there....the lighthouse was spectacular!! Still using the original hyper-radial (larger than 1st order) Fresnel lense ...installed in 1907...emits a million and a half candle power using a 400 watt bulb.....in clear weather can be seen for 50 miles...these were the most powerful lenses ever made....52" in diameter and 12' tall overall.....it rotates every 30 seconds floating on a flowing bed of mercury.....operates 24 hrs a day.....tried to get the wild sparkles coming from the hundred of prisms but was not very successful. Again not a soul around.....


----------



## tbone75

Sure nice pix Robin !!!


----------



## Cantdog

Few pics of a floating hotel, some oil rig supply and tow boats in St. Jonhs.......a staging supply dock and floating oil rig in for repairs in Bulls Bay NL....look closely at the pic of those spools......to the right a bit is a full sized road tractor......BIG spools.....make a hell of a out door picnic table!!!


----------



## tbone75

Never seen spools that big before !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Awesome pics Robin! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cant get on other site...so here you go...

Took way too long but warped lumber is tough to work with. Happy with it though. Now for some walls.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Looking good Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Looking good Jimmy


Ol Biscuit would be proud... not a wheel barrow worth of scraps and I wrote off not one bit of the free lumber. At this point to get the deck built I am into it less than $80 US. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

The 6' pony clamp and I were one today. Takes a bit to persuade warped lumber.... we got it though. 

I also was told by a couple of people to put blocking in...glad I did. That has to be the most solid wooden floor I have felt in awhile. 

Ohh yeah... 22 - 3/8 bolts installed in the skids. They are pulled up nice and tight. 

Smoking over the ramp at this point. Want it solid. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> The 6' pony clamp and I were one today. Takes a bit to persuade warped lumber.... we got it though.
> 
> I also was told by a couple of people to put blocking in...glad I did. That has to be the most solid wooden floor I have felt in awhile.
> 
> Ohh yeah... 22 - 3/8 bolts installed in the skids. They are pulled up nice and tight.
> 
> Smoking over the ramp at this point. Want it solid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Fill it in.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Fill it in.


Thinking 4x4-8 @ 12" OC with 2x6 decking. Possibly 4x4s 8" OC. I'd do solid 4x4s as I have them but they would be slick. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Thinking 4x4-8 @ 12" OC with 2x6 decking. Possibly 4x4s 8" OC. I'd do solid 4x4s as I have them but they would be slick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


And slicker as they got older.
Or paint it with Bedliner with a lot of sand.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Looking good Jimmy



What He said!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Thinking 4x4-8 @ 12" OC with 2x6 decking. Possibly 4x4s 8" OC. I'd do solid 4x4s as I have them but they would be slick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Cheep easy way to deal with that is......asphalt shingles or strips of rolled roofing nailed down tightly where you need traction. Used frequently on slipway ramps for when the tide is out and get very steep in my area.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Never seen spools that big before !!



LOL I know me either......I'll throw this one in too.....if you blow the pic up on your 'puter you might see it....there was a large backhoe working next to the spool but drove behind it and stopped....I want it in the pic for perspective......the loader arms are just sticking out on the left side and it was a really large 4wd hoe....not little!!! Another perspective is the telephone pole in the foreground......and it's not a wimpy, short pole either......AND we're looking down on it from a high hillside too!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL I know me either......I'll throw this one in too.....if you blow the pic up on your 'puter you might see it....there was a large backhoe working next to the spool but drove behind it and stopped....I want it in the pic for perspective......the loader arms are just sticking out on the left side and it was a really large 4wd hoe....not little!!! Another perspective is the telephone pole in the foreground......and it's not a wimpy, short pole either......AND we're looking down on it from a high hillside too!!
> 
> View attachment 603612


Thought it was piles of dirt in the back ground , but its piles of chain !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thought it was piles of dirt in the back ground , but its piles of chain !!!



Anchors and chains for the drill rigs.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anchors and chains for the drill rigs.


Thought bout them being anchors after I posted that , but didn't know what they were for .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Thought bout them being anchors after I posted that , but didn't know what they were for .



Yep....off shore drilling is different above ground like you're used to John....


----------



## Cantdog

Yes siree......All "Big Boy" tools used in that industry.....for sure


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thought bout them being anchors after I posted that , but didn't know what they were for .



It takes a lot of work to anchor those rigs solidly, a crew of chain handlers are needed on separate ships to move and set/unset the anchors when a rig needs to be moved but the rig itself hauls in the chain once the anchors have been freed from the ocean floor. The rigs have massive chain lockers in the upright tubes on the rig`s corners and it takes real powerful winches to pull all that chain in and let it out. I have several links of that chain that were cut out of a chain to allow for length, each one weighs a hundred lbs.


----------



## Cantdog

Geeeze....'Nadains sure drive slow.......nobody even drives the speed limit......I passed a lot a cahrz yesterday........nevah exceeded the speed limit...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> It takes a lot of work to anchor those rigs solidly, a crew of chain handlers are needed on separate ships to move and set/unset the anchors when a rig needs to be moved but the rig itself hauls in the chain once the anchors have been freed from the ocean floor. The rigs have massive chain lockers in the upright tubes on the rig`s corners and it takes real powerful winches to pull all that chain in and let it out. I have several links of that chain that were cut out of a chain to allow for length, each one weighs a hundred lbs.



My buddy Mikey used to be chief engineer on a large tow boat like the ones in those pics.....worked the Gulf of Mexico and down the South American coast mostly...did it for many years....many wild stories...some funny...some haunting....once during a hurricane in the gulf they responded to an SOS.....took a shrimp oat in tow that was not doing well......got them almost to safety when the Coast Guard hailed them to evacuate a nearby oil rig.....they ordered the Morning Light to cast the shimp boat off and respond immediately ......Mikey said the shrimp boat was pleading and crying over the radio...for awhile....then silence....they didn't make it.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes siree......All "Big Boy" tools used in that industry.....for sure


Some really big stuff !! How they move that stuff around ? Gotta be something huge !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Geeeze....'Nadains sure drive slow.......nobody even drives the speed limit......I passed a lot a cahrz yesterday........nevah exceeded the speed limit...
> 
> 
> View attachment 603819


 100 is the old slow on one hundred series highways, everyone now travels over 110 KMH, lot less than 100 MPH....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

The ocean is not a kind place to work upon, many days out there was like being in paradise but it can turn ugly very quickly and occasionally it will take lives. Even on the nicest of days it can sneak up and snuff you out, been there and came very close more than once, reason I turned my back to it and took up employment on terra firma.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Some really big stuff !! How they move that stuff around ? Gotta be something huge !!



Well I don't know how they get the spools there......ship I expect....just to damn big to go over the road. On the big tow boats they have a serious crane like on the Atlantic Osprey in the pics......on land they use a very large mobil crane on tracks....


----------



## dancan

Thanks Robin !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Thanks Robin !


Kewl!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Nice brain bucket Danny .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Thanks Robin !



No problem Dan!! To bad the timing hadn't been better we could have had a "Safety Meeting" so we could have gone over the latest safety procedures.....but was stihl quite a ride over to Economy and our cabin, so we had to fly. I can't believe how easy it was to get to your shop.....light traffic and drove right to it....and just as easy leaving!!! 

P.S. Oh yeah.....The Attendant was wondering how much you get a pound for your fish????


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jimmy!!!!!

Look at what hitchiked it's way back from 'Nadia!!!! Looks pretty much all there too....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jimmy!!!!!
> 
> Look at what hitchiked it's way back from 'Nadia!!!! Looks pretty much all there too....
> 
> 
> View attachment 604936
> View attachment 604937
> View attachment 604938
> View attachment 604939
> View attachment 604940


One of the great ones.


----------



## dancan

Yup
A great one that I don't have stinking up the shop anymore WOOT !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

How did it get so dirty? Last time I saw it was clean n shiny. Dan, did you cut any wood with that saw?


----------



## dancan

Nope , just shop dust and airborn undercoating , I didn't cut any wood with it .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well the undercoating will act as a preservative, keep it from rusting. Wait a minute, better for it to rust the bolts and nuts solid, keep em from rattling off when running...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jimmy!!!!!
> 
> Look at what hitchiked it's way back from 'Nadia!!!! Looks pretty much all there too....
> 
> 
> View attachment 604936
> View attachment 604937
> View attachment 604938
> View attachment 604939
> View attachment 604940



Keep that filthy thing far away from that nice clean oak, ok to sacrifice those pine scraps its sitting on....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keep that filthy thing far away from that nice clean oak, ok to sacrifice those pine scraps its sitting on....LOL



Actually that's cherry on the hosses.....a dovetailed tressel and two top side aprons for a table that needs to be finished SOON!! But I don't know......the guy said he wanted an oiled finish......I think he meant Watco not B&C oil.....LOL!! That old thing is pretty dry....it's either really tight or everything liquid has leaked away or evaporated. Looks to be in pretty good shape under the crud... good compression etc...LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

A buck a sardine btw


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> A buck a sardine btw




Hmmmmm.........that would amount to quite a few $$$$$ per pound.....guess I'll stick with cod when I'm up that way....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mmmmmmm Fresh Cod every Friday night in Geneva NY. 

Catholic thing in that neighborhood. 

Dam it was good.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Cheep easy way to deal with that is......asphalt shingles or strips of rolled roofing nailed down tightly where you need traction. Used frequently on slipway ramps for when the tide is out and get very steep in my area.


Great idea! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jimmy!!!!!
> 
> Look at what hitchiked it's way back from 'Nadia!!!! Looks pretty much all there too....
> 
> 
> View attachment 604936
> View attachment 604937
> View attachment 604938
> View attachment 604939
> View attachment 604940


Awesome Robin 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Awesome Robin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I think it'll clean up real nice Jimmy.....I'm envious....but really don't need one any more than Danny did.....


----------



## Cantdog

Found the tag on it....just curious as to age......1983 vintage....covered in crud....had to ask questions....got a accurate reply quickly....some things about this site are priceless....


----------



## Cantdog

Page II slackness.......intolerable.....!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Page II slackness.......intolerable.....!!!


Was always told to do what you know.... we know slackness! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Found the tag on it....just curious as to age......1983 vintage....covered in crud....had to ask questions....got a accurate reply quickly....some things about this site are priceless....



Hope you can leave the shop doors open, you know, to deal with the smell n all...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Peege deux buump


----------



## Cantdog

Busy, busy....off and on......couple cord yet to go.....


----------



## Cantdog

Yep......and not a single pfffirr or poppppple was harmed in the making of this woodpile.....unlike some....."otherz".......


----------



## dancan

But Robin, gots no pfftpopple only free pffftfir.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Danny.....the brides says to tell you that she really likes the large spoon!!! Been using it all afternoon making stuffs for the family Thanksgiving in Oct. The little one's mine......lives in my koffee bean stash.....four "Danny Dippahs" into the grinda makes a full pot!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Danny....Did you notice the little pieces I saved for Ron to split when he comes up????


----------



## dancan

No pfftpopple or pfftfir in yesterday's pile 

Ron won't need a soapbox to stand on when he gets up there to split those cute little rounds .


----------



## dancan

Eluxoslack in here.


----------



## Cantdog

Trip across the state yesterday.......rainy......leaves were stunning though and even better heading home late yesterday afternoon with the low sun behind us. At all I possibly could at the Bride's family "Thanksgiving in Oct" . Was a good time....250 miles later home again.....wet this morning too..


----------



## pioneerguy600

No new snow.


----------



## tbone75

Happy Nadian Turkey Day !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bit of a dark dreary damp morning but the sun won out and the rest of the day has been a gem, much warmer than it should be this time of year.


----------



## Cantdog

Clearing off nicely......gonna be warm again.....back to the woodpile.....gotta drop the rakers on the 61/268.....last run was sharp but not producing the size chips I like to see...


----------



## Cantdog

Phew......75 'Merican in the shade...water tyme!!! Had to have a couple goes at this chain this morning.....took the rakers down 4-5 strokes.....teeth seemed sharp.......cut up 3-4 small stems to get cleaned up.....stihl making chips like a Stihl.....wimpy lil' dusty things....back to the grinder...sharpen...chain getting almost down to the angle marks.....took the rakers down 4-5 more strokes......mmmmmmm...perfect...nice fat chips and LOTS of them...self feed perfectly on the upcut as well as the down.....guess I kinda forgot what this saw will really do with enough bite......spend more tyme stacking than cutting now!!!! Woot!!!


----------



## Cantdog

As usual that success story didn't last long.....shut the saw off, piled the wood, took a short lunch break...went back to it...gave the saw a yank....fired first pull but stalled....yank, yank, yank????? WTF??? Likely flooded.....let it set for a spell...did a couple other things.....yank, yank, yank...pulled the plug dry as a bone??? Examined the fuel line and found the issue.....line all pitiful and almost gooey....of course this saw frame is from a time when Husky copied Stihl and had a "Special line" with the grommet made into it....pizz poor idea....so much so that they dropped it in later saws of this same family in red or orange. Of course I had one right in stock but quite a bit of work to R&R...much easier and cheaper using a NORMAL straight line....fekkin ethanol...fekin ovah complicated fuel lines.....at least they figured it out and stopped doing that.....unlike.....well you know.....the other ones.....


----------



## Cantdog

There.....started second pull....good for another 8 years.....if it lasts as good as the original OEM one I put in when I built the saw....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> There.....started second pull....good for another 8 years.....if it lasts as good as the original OEM one I put in when I built the saw....


Well done Lad.......could I check for those lines at my local JonseredS dealer for ya?

I take it they for more than one model. 

Oh....the anchor ain't complicated.......just got to be welded and screwed together...........


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Well done Lad.......could I check for those lines at my local JonseredS dealer for ya?
> 
> I take it they for more than one model.
> 
> Oh....the anchor ain't complicated.......just got to be welded and screwed together...........




Hmmmmmm Unc....sounds pretty complicated to erect......probably assemble at the shop where there are welding devises......NONE on the island....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmmmm Unc....sounds pretty complicated to erect......probably assemble at the shop where there are welding devises......NONE on the island....


Lol
Only weld is making the bell. I don't see any pieces that big!!!

The stem just screws together


----------



## pioneerguy600

Never trust anything that screws together if its to be used on or in the ocean, weld the durn thing solid. Constant wave action can and will cause screwed together things to come apart.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never trust anything that screws together if its to be used on or in the ocean, weld the durn thing solid. Constant wave action can and will cause screwed together things to come apart.


I don't have long pieces of SS shafting. So threaded shorter pieces.

2 3/16" with 1"-8 SS studs between them. 2 1/2" of engagement in each piece with stud strength loctite ought to do it......a bead is also easy to add.......


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never trust anything that screws together if its to be used on or in the ocean, weld the durn thing solid. Constant wave action can and will cause screwed together things to come apart.



Yep weld or drilled and SS safety wire for any threaded things.......it always amazed me how things will rust away in the ocean but very rarely will they rust together like in the atmosphere...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep weld or drilled and SS safety wire for any threaded things.......it always amazed me how things will rust away in the ocean but very rarely will they rust together like in the atmosphere...


We never weld pumps together........but I've only seen ones come back after 50 years.........nothin long term.

And SS wire....oh tosh........got heavy gauge Inconel...........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I don't have long pieces of SS shafting. So threaded shorter pieces.
> 
> 2 3/16" with 1"-8 SS studs between them. 2 1/2" of engagement in each piece with stud strength loctite ought to do it......a bead is also easy to add.......



Add the bead unc, the ocean is unforgiving and never stops moving.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep weld or drilled and SS safety wire for any threaded things.......it always amazed me how things will rust away in the ocean but very rarely will they rust together like in the atmosphere...


 Especially a mooring of any type, constantly in motion, bouncing, jiggling and swaying. Seen many where shackles came apart even though they had been safety wired, the wire chaffed through.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> We never weld pumps together........but I've only seen ones come back after 50 years.........nothin long term.
> 
> And SS wire....oh tosh........got heavy gauge Inconel...........



Ahh, the ocean is not like a machine, no constant one direction movement, the ocean is like an animal, moves in all directions and sometimes very violently.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Oh it's built to tighten well........outside radius purchase only. So very easy to run a bead.

And on pumps there is lots of twisting and untwisting torque when it starts. Lol we tie them down real well to test.

And with hundreds of open end fasteners they are a pain to take apart. Esp after years in the water. And no loctite.......anti seize is used.

But I design right on the edge of ovahkill......there will be beads.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

It won't rain...just muggy and thunder. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Didn't get a lot done yesterday......was getting ready to hit woodpile when the bride showed up all in a dither.....she was upset as the turbo on the Saab wasn't boosting properly....she was worried the turbo was shot. I took it for a drive and sure enough, very light boost and the more throttle you add the less boost....hmmmmm......usual turbo fail involves a LOT of smoke in my experience.....did a bunch of research which led me to Boost Control Valve....or BPC (Boost Pressure Control)....cheap enough, Genuine Saab $42....threw in a couple MANN oil filters for the Volvo to get the order ovah fiddy bux to get free shipping. It'll be here tomorrow. 
Got into the woodpile about 5 yesterday afternoon.....the old 61/268 with Extra Pee was really slicin' and dicin' in the truck length Maple, 10"-20" dia......but the trigger seemed to be somewhat sticky.......guess I'll have to find out why this morning....perhaps the throttle shaft is worn or the trigger lock is interfering......can pretty much do away with that Husky high idle system as I have a 670 Jonsered recirculating carb on it and the high idle is built into the carb's linkage rather than the trigger linkage.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Didn't get a lot done yesterday......was getting ready to hit woodpile when the bride showed up all in a dither.....she was upset as the turbo on the Saab wasn't boosting properly....she was worried the turbo was shot. I took it for a drive and sure enough, very light boost and the more throttle you add the less boost....hmmmmm......usual turbo fail involves a LOT of smoke in my experience.....did a bunch of research which led me to Boost Control Valve....or BPC (Boost Pressure Control)....cheap enough, Genuine Saab $42....threw in a couple MANN oil filters for the Volvo to get the order ovah fiddy bux to get free shipping. It'll be here tomorrow.
> Got into the woodpile about 5 yesterday afternoon.....the old 61/268 with Extra Pee was really slicin' and dicin' in the truck length Maple, 10"-20" dia......but the trigger seemed to be somewhat sticky.......guess I'll have to find out why this morning....perhaps the throttle shaft is worn or the trigger lock is interfering......can pretty much do away with that Husky high idle system as I have a 670 Jonsered recirculating carb on it and the high idle is built into the carb's linkage rather than the trigger linkage.


Hope its a quick easy fix on the Saab and saw .


----------



## Cantdog

Hooskavarnish for the win!!!! WOOT!!!


----------



## tbone75

Nice pile of wood Robin !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Nice pile of wood Robin !!



'Spose to be 8 cord.....won't know until it's split and stacked.....should be two years worth......a lot of it is pretty good sized....good heat! All maple 'cept one red oak.....if it don't hit scale Edward will bring more.....but I 'spect it's real close. Last time Edward hauled me out 8 cord I fit and split in his yard....ended up being 10.5 cord.....I paid him accordingly.... This was trucked here to the shop....trucker called it 8 cord....we'll see.......


----------



## Cantdog

Darn Costa Rican Rat Hound sneekin' up through the weeds....to bite muh ankle....you can take the rat hound outta Costa Rica........but you can't take Costa Rica outta the rat hound.....

Damn.......I'm luvin' this new keyboard!!!! WOOT!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Got a tip today on the blower....yay!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Here's what you all need......cheep too.....not many yen per cc....best quality chain too!!!

May have ask for more pics.......bet it looks pretty Stihlish.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chainsaw-10...d=322818346571&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Here's what you all need......cheep too.....not many yen per cc....best quality chain too!!!
> 
> May have ask for more pics.......bet it looks pretty Stihlish.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chainsaw-105cc-4-8kw-Biggest-power-chain-saw-Gasoline-chainsaw-petrol-36-Blade/192298369149?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=1&asc=41376&meid=170fe3c8083f432c93c5e76b8c2c7dee&pid=100010&rk=3&rkt=3&sd=322818346571&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


 China copy of a Stihl 070, lot of guys building these saws from Huztl kits but that is a great cheap price for an assembled one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I already have a real Stihl 070 and a newer 090AV so no need for me to buy a China copy for actual use. The kit would be a fun build though but what to do with it after building one.


----------



## tbone75

Site is working fine fer me


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Site is working fine fer me


Does for now......


----------



## tbone75

Now its messing up for me too .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Won't keep me logged in


----------



## tbone75

Same here


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl doing it this morning.....close the window and have to loggin' all ovah agin......Grrrrr.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

I just go to a forum and then I'm logged in. 
When I first go to here I'm not.


----------



## tbone75

Working for me now .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Me too!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep...all good now...wet here today......was going to assemble the T4 for the miserable device today.......but the bride is pretty sure my be time better spent finding out what's wrong with her turbo charger.....sigh.....I 'spect she's right.....usually is you know....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep...all good now...wet here today......was going to assemble the T4 for the miserable device today.......but the bride is pretty sure my be time better spent finding out what's wrong with her turbo charger.....sigh.....I 'spect she's right.....usually is you know....


 No ducking it when it is of top priority to the missus, get at it an get it dunn! All they want to know is how much and how long, kinda sounds like most bosses!


----------



## Cantdog

OKAY........so..........fixed the turbo.......bride is promising compensation ......already gotts three pints of Serra Nevada....


----------



## dancan

Whatchu gonna do wit dat ?


----------



## dancan

Trade you for these lil nugets


----------



## Stihl 041S

And the turbo problem was??


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Whatchu gonna do wit dat ?


Plant an oak forest I guess........you 'Nadians want in so's you can grow some real wood??


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> And the turbo problem was??




Well.......you see all those oak seeds.....they seemed to fill the airbox and the whole cold air intake.....made it impossible to allow enough air flow to the turbo.........fekkin' rohdents!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Well.......you see all those oak seeds.....they seemed to fill the airbox and the whole cold air intake.....made it impossible to allow enough air flow to the turbo.........fekkin' rohdents!!!!


Ohhhh......2+2=4. 
Dam I'm slow.......


----------



## tbone75

Full of nuts ? LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Ohhhh......2+2=4.
> Dam I'm slow.......



Yep unc.......this is an ongoing tale......we were gone three weeks......came back on a Thurs.....Fri we went the island.....halfway to the bridge, after going up a steep hill with the truck in 3rd turning 3000, towing the Seaway.....smoke started coming out of the exhaust......I was actually talking to you on the phone while driving and had to bow out as the bride was frantically calling and swerving, flashing her headlights etc.....trying to tell me about the smoke show coming from my truck...I pulled over at the Caterpillar Hill rest area.....shut the truck off and smoke kept coming out the tailpipe.....smelled like softwood brush fire and burning pumpkins.....gawhdamn critterz filled my muffler with acorns which caught fire whilst climbing the hill.......they also filled the brides intake system at the same tyme......busy lil' fekkahz


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep unc.......this is an ongoing tale......we were gone three weeks......came back on a Thurs.....Fri we went the island.....halfway to the bridge, after going up a steep hill with the truck in 3rd turning 3000, towing the Seaway.....smoke started coming out of the exhaust......I was actually talking to you on the phone while driving and had to bow out as the bride was frantically calling and swerving, flashing her headlights etc.....trying to tell me about the smoke show coming from my truck...I pulled over at the Caterpillar Hill rest area.....shut the truck off and smoke kept coming out the tailpipe.....smelled like softwood brush fire and burning pumpkins.....gawhdamn critterz filled my muffler with acorns which caught fire whilst climbing the hill.......they also filled the brides intake system at the same tyme......busy lil' fekkahz


Early PVC was tasty to rodents. Did a housing development in FL and soon had water leaks all over. 
Had to change the formula. 
Well I guess they didn’t change the formula for wire. Squirrels chewed the wiring harness on my brothers Suburban. 
Shorted stuff out. Hauled it to the dealer for repair and they said they had seen it before.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its that time of year, the chipmunks and squirrels are going full out gathering and hiding nuts and seeds right now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep unc.......this is an ongoing tale......we were gone three weeks......came back on a Thurs.....Fri we went the island.....halfway to the bridge, after going up a steep hill with the truck in 3rd turning 3000, towing the Seaway.....smoke started coming out of the exhaust......I was actually talking to you on the phone while driving and had to bow out as the bride was frantically calling and swerving, flashing her headlights etc.....trying to tell me about the smoke show coming from my truck...I pulled over at the Caterpillar Hill rest area.....shut the truck off and smoke kept coming out the tailpipe.....smelled like softwood brush fire and burning pumpkins.....gawhdamn critterz filled my muffler with acorns which caught fire whilst climbing the hill.......they also filled the brides intake system at the same tyme......busy lil' fekkahz



I blew a squirrel out the tailpipe of the ole blue 3/4 ton 4 X 4 , durn thing must have got stuck in the muffler of the dual exhaust, the ole 350 blew it 25 feet to the side when it exited the pipe, poor lil guy never knew what hit him.


----------



## dancan

Customer calls me at 7:30 one morning , sez he needs an alt , his truck is not charging , he calls me at 8:10 , sez he put the the belt back on the pulley's , cut a rat in half .
Last year my uncle had to put a new timing belt on the motor for his bandsaw mill because a mouse had stuffed a peach pit behind the cover , this year he only had to put the belt back on after cleaning out the mouse halves .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its that time of year, the chipmunks and squirrels are going full out gathering and hiding nuts and seeds right now.



No chit.....2 of four vehicles parked at home while on the Newfieland trip were impregnated with oak seeds......one disabled th other just afire....I may have to take countermeasures that involve high speed projectiles.....hate to do that butt......as an old guy who was in charge of my area at a house factory I once worked at used to say........"Fekk around...Lay around mutha XXXXer......You Done".......that's where I'm at with the rodents....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep unc.......this is an ongoing tale......we were gone three weeks......came back on a Thurs.....Fri we went the island.....halfway to the bridge, after going up a steep hill with the truck in 3rd turning 3000, towing the Seaway.....smoke started coming out of the exhaust......I was actually talking to you on the phone while driving and had to bow out as the bride was frantically calling and swerving, flashing her headlights etc.....trying to tell me about the smoke show coming from my truck...I pulled over at the Caterpillar Hill rest area.....shut the truck off and smoke kept coming out the tailpipe.....smelled like softwood brush fire and burning pumpkins.....gawhdamn critterz filled my muffler with acorns which caught fire whilst climbing the hill.......they also filled the brides intake system at the same tyme......busy lil' fekkahz


Very busy little things fer them 3 weeks. LMAO !!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Robin wait til you see the bill they send you for stored materials that you destroyed. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Robin wait til you see the bill they send you for stored materials that you destroyed.
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Well.......they best not leave a return address........I'll got right Trumpy on they azzes......


----------



## pioneerguy600

No squirrels or nuts/acorns here this morning, no critters harmed while making this post.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No squirrels or nuts/acorns here this morning, no critters harmed while making this post.



Dunno here yet.....have to how everything starts and runs.....


----------



## dancan

Last fall I get blamed for giving fish from the sardine tank , then Fuzzy figures someone is stealing them when we weren't looking and then I got blamed again for giving the fish away until ....


We came in to work one morning , there was some of the grass that was in the tank pulled up on top along with some fresh rat droppings .
I never got blamed for giving fish away since then lol


----------



## Cantdog

Awwwwww.....Geeeeeeze......now the Volvo exhaust smells like burning wood products....gonna have get a tennis ball to stick in the tail pipe every time I park at home....this is getting old already......


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Awwwwww.....Geeeeeeze......now the Volvo exhaust smells like burning wood products....gonna have get a tennis ball to stick in the tail pipe every time I park at home....this is getting old already......


Sounds like you need to thin them critters out a little !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Robin versus Crittaz, have to get Green Bud Kelly ovah to handle them....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you need to thin them critters out a little !!




Sure looks that way but I never see 'em around....few grays but this is more of a red squirrel stunt.....pizzin' my off pretty good, it be...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robin versus Crittaz, have to get Green Bud Kelly ovah to handle them....LOL



Yep......smoke 'em out!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep......smoke 'em out!!!!




Get em stoned, **** em up good!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Get em stoned, **** em up good!!



Might slow 'em down enough so I could see 'em.......


----------



## dancan

Be a schitt poke with 4 legs lol
Rat trap with peanut butter ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Be a schitt poke with 4 legs lol
> Rat trap with peanut butter ...



Get em with the vomit gun....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ahh... Bud. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Fetching firewood home, 026 Mighty Mouse for the win!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Get them chit pokes!


----------



## Cantdog

Beauty day here!!!! Nice all week actually......weekend 'spose to be stellar too......good thing.... camp weekend....lugging more materials......two more big windows and three bundles of cedar shingles....10 10' X 1' X 8" pine boards.....10 8' 2" x 4"s ...a lobsta crate of hardwood etc.......fresh ground chain and new recoil spring for Lincoln's 490.....getting ready for the Thanksgiving camp upgrades....note to self....make sure the Paslode framing nailer's batteriers are up and will take a charge and that I have several butane cyls for it.......buy new of what ever is needed to make certain the nailer is working properly....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Beauty day here!!!! Nice all week actually......weekend 'spose to be stellar too......good thing.... camp weekend....lugging more materials......two more big windows and three bundles of cedar shingles....10 10' X 1' X 8" pine boards.....10 8' 2" x 4"s ...a lobsta crate of hardwood etc.......fresh ground chain and new recoil spring for Lincoln's 490.....getting ready for the Thanksgiving camp upgrades....note to self....make sure the Paslode framing nailer's batteriers are up and will take a charge and that I have several butane cyls for it.......buy new of what ever is needed to make certain the nailer is working properly....


Sounds like you will be busy at camp .


----------



## Cantdog

Yep Free Flow for the win!!!!!! Woot!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Beauty day here!!!! Nice all week actually......weekend 'spose to be stellar too......good thing.... camp weekend....lugging more materials......two more big windows and three bundles of cedar shingles....10 10' X 1' X 8" pine boards.....10 8' 2" x 4"s ...a lobsta crate of hardwood etc.......fresh ground chain and new recoil spring for Lincoln's 490.....getting ready for the Thanksgiving camp upgrades....note to self....make sure the Paslode framing nailer's batteriers are up and will take a charge and that I have several butane cyls for it.......buy new of what ever is needed to make certain the nailer is working properly....


 I like my gasoline powered air compressor for those framing nailer jobs, its a tad heavy but I always figure out a way to get it where I want it. Sure speeds up those framing and sheathing in jobs. The 1/2" crown Hitachi can lay it on the sheathing to, very seldom drive nails with a hammer any more.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like my gasoline powered air compressor for those framing nailer jobs, its a tad heavy but I always figure out a way to get it where I want it. Sure speeds up those framing and sheathing in jobs. The 1/2" crown Hitachi can lay it on the sheathing to, very seldom drive nails with a hammer any more.




Paslode is spendy to use but sure handy with no support stuffs......no hoses to drarg around or compressors to lug ashore etc....quiet too except when actually nailing....not as fast as air but way faster than hand nailing. Won't be much framing....mostly renfasatening the old sheathing boards before re shingling...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Paslode is spendy to use but sure handy with no support stuffs......no hoses to drarg around or compressors to lug ashore etc....quiet too except when actually nailing....not as fast as air but way faster than hand nailing. Won't be much framing....mostly renfasatening the old sheathing boards before re shingling...



They certainly have their place in the tool set, like you say, a little slower than air but so very much easier to transport. I wasn`t using the one I had very much so I let my brother have it, guess its now his like any other tool I let him use. Still has one of my 044`s I lent him 5 years ago to cut up 3 cord of firewood....LOL


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning people's hoping to get some good weather to catch up on wood this weekend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Morning people's hoping to get some good weather to catch up on wood this weekend.


 Hey Kevin, hows things, been a good dry summer here and I just got all my firewood put away for winter. Now have to get my daughters firewood hauled to her place and then start cutting up more for next year. Weather is now more comfortable for working in the woodpile.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like my gasoline powered air compressor for those framing nailer jobs, its a tad heavy but I always figure out a way to get it where I want it. Sure speeds up those framing and sheathing in jobs. The 1/2" crown Hitachi can lay it on the sheathing to, very seldom drive nails with a hammer any more.


My gas compressor is fighting me. Unloader is not working properly. Pretty much a non-serviceable unit. I may go into it one more time and see if I can make it work properly. The whole valve and cable assembly is $50. Hate to spend the money but a gas compressor that does not throttle fully up or down will drive you nuts. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> My gas compressor is fighting me. Unloader is not working properly. Pretty much a non-serviceable unit. I may go into it one more time and see if I can make it work properly. The whole valve and cable assembly is $50. Hate to spend the money but a gas compressor that does not throttle fully up or down will drive you nuts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Oh ya, they have to be working correctly or they are about useless. My Dewalt has been a great tool, always starts easy and has never skipped a beat so far, its been relegated to camp duties the last couple of years.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They certainly have their place in the tool set, like you say, a little slower than air but so very much easier to transport. I wasn`t using the one I had very much so I let my brother have it, guess its now his like any other tool I let him use. Still has one of my 044`s I lent him 5 years ago to cut up 3 cord of firewood....LOL




Yeah I use air when on the mainland and grid power is handy.....but The Paslode works really well for Island work or small jobs way up in the air...


----------



## Cantdog

Ya know....those little buggerz were pretty clever.....they removed the caps from every one of those acorns ......every single one.....no sense wasting valuable storage space on stuffs ya can't eat!!!

New air filter for the Saab came in yesterday...have to install today....see if they've started in again....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ya know....those little buggerz were pretty clever.....they removed the caps from every one of those acorns ......every single one.....no sense wasting valuable storage space on stuffs ya can't eat!!!
> 
> New air filter for the Saab came in yesterday...have to install today....see if they've started in again....
> 
> View attachment 607829



The squirrels do that on every acorn I ever see them pick up and store. I have watched them collecting oak acorns and they pull the cap off and smell the acorn through the little divot in the top, they will discard certain acorns that have started to mildew or rot, even if a drop of water has found its way inside the acorn. Smart lil devils they be.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mighty Mouse 026 FTW. Even pulls 3/8" chain on 20" bars in hardwood. No squirrels or other critters hurt or harassed while bringing in the firewood.


----------



## tbone75

Back to the top !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

May haul some firewood for my daughter tomorrow, will run the 026 Mighty Mouse for any bucking duties required.


----------



## dancan

Woot !!!!







Best I've tested so far , 8* drop in temps , .8hp gain and a 33% decrease in cut times !
No paratac in it so it's a cool runner , I think the paratac additive is just a sham driven by greed from the consortium and OmniCorps .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Woot !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I've tested so far , 8* drop in temps , .8hp gain and a 33% decrease in cut times !
> No paratac in it so it's a cool runner , I think the paratac additive is just a shame driven by greed from the consortium and OmniCorps .



Works great for drilling holes and as a lube in the lathe.


----------



## dancan

Awesome bar lube , faster than Pam


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Awesome bar lube , faster than Pam



But Pam has squishy bits too...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> But Pam has squishy bits too...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


 You betcha!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got the herd of 044`s out this morning, cleaned them all up, dressed bars and filed the chains, gonna take 4 of them cutting firewood , show them boys what a real saw can do....LOL
Not much competition, only Wild Things, Mini Macs an Craftsman homeowner grades.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got the herd of 044`s out this morning, cleaned them all up, dressed bars and filed the chains, gonna that 4 of them cutting firewood , show them boys what a real saw can do....LOL
> Not much competition, only Wild Things, Mini Macs an Craftsman homeowner grades.


You must be planing on lots of big stuff to cut up . LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Woot !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I've tested so far , 8* drop in temps , .8hp gain and a 33% decrease in cut times !
> No paratac in it so it's a cool runner , I think the paratac additive is just a sham driven by greed from the consortium and OmniCorps .


If you ever have to BUY any cutting fluid.......Boelube. 
Developed by Boeing. Ya know how many holes got to be drilled in an airplane!!!!
When we were drilling Titanium we kept a cap full near the drill. 
Just dip the tip in the cap. It would drill 3 holes in the Titanium. 
It coats the drill. Incredible stuff. Even for replay nasty stuff like the inconel series. That LOVE to work harden.


----------



## dancan

OK beolube, you best send some to Mayne....


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You must be planing on lots of big stuff to cut up . LOL



Only been told there is big stuff to be cut up, many over 3 feet in dia, I will believe that when I see it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> OK beolube, you best send some to Mayne....


I been using maybe 1/2 cup near the drill press for a few years

May have to buy some soon.
They got stick and paste now!!!!
And cheap!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> But Pam has squishy bits too...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yes she does..........oh wait....are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yes she does..........oh wait....are we talking about the same thing?


You're talking naughty bits aren't you.......


----------



## Cantdog

Maaaaaaybeee.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only been told there is big stuff to be cut up, many over 3 feet in dia, I will believe that when I see it tomorrow morning.



The cutting job went very well, only a couple of hours and all the 8' stuff was in 16" lengths. The biggest diameter pieces were closer to 24", one was around 30" but all of it was large solid maple and yellow birch, very nice stuff for firewood.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Yes she does..........oh wait....are we talking about the same thing?


I think we were.. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

It was an absolute stellar weekend on the island!! Never even started a fire...was perfectly warm. Like August but without the people or flies!!!! Brought out a 100 lb lobster crate of fit and split hardwood, two 3' X 4' Anderson windows, another half square of clear cedar shingles etc. Made a detailed (I hope) list of what else to ferry out next weekend and developed a rather detailed plan of attack. Gotta always figure high on materials on an island to make certain you have what you need....20 mile boat trip and 5 mile car trip to get to the nearest lumber yard!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Weather sure has been more than nice for us here, been putting in full days trying to get all the last minute outdoor things done up before the big white wall arrives. Been taking full advantage of this lovely fall, just hope ole Man Winter don`t clobber us too badly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> It was an absolute stellar weekend on the island!! Never even started a fire...was perfectly warm. Like August but without the people or flies!!!! Brought out a 100 lb lobster crate of fit and split hardwood, two 3' X 4' Anderson windows, another half square of clear cedar shingles etc. Made a detailed (I hope) list of what else to ferry out next weekend and developed a rather detailed plan of attack. Gotta always figure high on materials on an island to make certain you have what you need....20 mile boat trip and 5 mile car trip to get to the nearest lumber yard!!!!


Will work for food.......will bring safety meeting paraphernalia.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> It was an absolute stellar weekend on the island!! Never even started a fire...was perfectly warm. Like August but without the people or flies!!!! Brought out a 100 lb lobster crate of fit and split hardwood, two 3' X 4' Anderson windows, another half square of clear cedar shingles etc. Made a detailed (I hope) list of what else to ferry out next weekend and developed a rather detailed plan of attack. Gotta always figure high on materials on an island to make certain you have what you need....20 mile boat trip and 5 mile car trip to get to the nearest lumber yard!!!!



Working on projects far from supplies and requiring boat trips really need a lot of forethought and planning. Sometimes the little things not in inventory can cause long delays and much wasted time when working in the wilderness. Being part tradesman and having been working on our remote camp since 1958 has given me a lot of experience of having the necessary tools and materials to get a project done without holdups. I actually stock a lot more stuff up there now than there ever was before I took er over.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Working on projects far from supplies and requiring boat trips really need a lot of forethought and planning. Sometimes the little things not in inventory can cause long delays and much wasted time when working in the wilderness. Being part tradesman and having been working on our remote camp since 1958 has given me a lot of experience of having the necessary tools and materials to get a project done without holdups. I actually stock a lot more stuff up there now than there ever was before I took er over.


 
Yep that's the way things are for me now too......my father had limited resources and thus limited materials.....great uncle before, was the same. Though I also suffer limited recourses being in the business I have much more opportunity to acquire over runs of materials and such from my own jobs but also from other contractor's over runs as well. Some times free of charge or at contractor cost!! Woot!! Sometimes good take outs can be had cheep (or free) too....
I did have to buy the latest batch of 5 Anderson windows....but the previous 4 Andersons were nearly new take outs in perfect condition at no cost...got paid to take them out even.
Also keep a pretty good batch of tools there as well so I don't have to lug everything back and forth....chopsaw, skilsaw, generator all live there and practically and entire kit of hand tools too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Every original window used in the old camp was a non opening wooden single sash repurposed from older houses. I replaced every one of them with takeouts I pulled off jobs I have done, the steel door and frame complete with aluminum storm door were donated by my favorite supply house, roof shingles same deal. Much of the stuff I have used there in renovation has not cost me much at all, contacts and luck has helped me out a good deal.


----------



## dancan

WoOT !!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> WoOT !!!!



Nice sticks!! You musta imported them from New Brunswick.....lol....


----------



## pioneerguy600

044/046 hybrid for the win, made short work of those little sticks!


----------



## Cantdog

No wood cutting today....heavy rain/wind....Shop day!!!!!

Ordered a cheep Chinknee carb/gasket/fuel line/filter yesterday for a nice looking little 51 Hoosky that has been at the shop for quite a while......I rebuilt it for a guy but it refused to idle properly for any length of time and it seemed to lose spark so I replaced the coil.....I don't know....2-3 times and it seemed to fix it......but not really after a while.....rebuilt the carb a couple times....that too seemed to fix the issue...but not really in the long term. Gonna throw a new carb on and see if that helps......guy stopped in yesterday and would really like to have it back. Only $13 'Merican to try this approach. Mechanically the saw it great...good comp, passed pressure and vac tests.....all new piston, seals, intake and impulse nipple, gaskets etc. PITA Lil' POS........


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> 044/046 hybrid for the win, made short work of those little sticks!


044 MAX!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, built that ole hybrid back around 08, done a fair bit of cuttin with it and in big wood it has it all over my 044`s.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, built that ole hybrid back around 08, done a fair bit of cuttin with it and in big wood it has it all over my 044`s.


Yeah. Mine wears a 28” reduced weight bar..........when you need it. It sure does the job.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No wood cutting today....heavy rain/wind....Shop day!!!!!
> 
> Ordered a cheep Chinknee carb/gasket/fuel line/filter yesterday for a nice looking little 51 Hoosky that has been at the shop for quite a while......I rebuilt it for a guy but it refused to idle properly for any length of time and it seemed to lose spark so I replaced the coil.....I don't know....2-3 times and it seemed to fix it......but not really after a while.....rebuilt the carb a couple times....that too seemed to fix the issue...but not really in the long term. Gonna throw a new carb on and see if that helps......guy stopped in yesterday and would really like to have it back. Only $13 'Merican to try this approach. Mechanically the saw it great...good comp, passed pressure and vac tests.....all new piston, seals, intake and impulse nipple, gaskets etc. PITA Lil' POS........


 Some of the carbs has an accelerator pump built in and when they wear the bore a bit air can get past causing erratic idle, stumble off idle to WOT and even stalling if the leak is severe enough.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some of the carbs has an accelerator pump built in and when they wear the bore a bit air can get past causing erratic idle, stumble off idle to WOT and even stalling if the leak is severe enough.



I don't think the Walbro 170 for the Hoosky 51/55 has any pump.....but the same theory could be put to throttle shaft/carb body wear...we'll see if cheep China parts cure it....I hope so......it needs to go away...


----------



## stihl023/5

Good morning guys. Nice fall like temps here finally.


----------



## tbone75

stihl023/5 said:


> Good morning guys. Nice fall like temps here finally.


Winter temps here !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Winter temps here !!




63 'Merican here...................and RAIN.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I don't think the Walbro 170 for the Hoosky 51/55 has any pump.....but the same theory could be put to throttle shaft/carb body wear...we'll see if cheep China parts cure it....I hope so......it needs to go away...


 I really don`t know all the carbs that has them, have to look em up on a IPL for each new model I deal with. Never touched a Husky 51 or 55 so no idea on that carb at all. If I can possibly help it I won`t be working on any orange coolaide saws again. I tells them, get them stinkin saws away from me, don`t even think about putting one on or in my truck!!


----------



## Cantdog

HaHaHa!!!! Check out the seller name for the China carb coming from California.....LOL!


----------



## Cantdog

HaHaHa!! Could not resist snagging a couple pics of this rig that showed up at my friend's garage.......a JACKED SWEDISH [email protected] realbeer

No power train mods....4 cyl 5 spd.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!!!! Check out the seller name for the China carb coming from California.....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 609069




LOL, james newmotoz, oh yea,he a good ole Southern boy, two teefs n all.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL, james newmotoz, oh yea,he a good ole Southern boy, two teefs n all.


But it written in Chiknee just above the 'Merican......so I'm pretty sure I'm getting a Chiknee carb now fer sher...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> But it written in Chiknee just above the 'Merican......so I'm pretty sure I'm getting a Chiknee carb now fer sher...LOL!!



I got a few saws running on those Chinee carbs, work good so far but only a couple years or 3 on cheap junkers, mostly loaner saws.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!! Could not resist snagging a couple pics of this rig that showed up at my friend's garage.......a JACKED SWEDISH [email protected] realbeer
> 
> No power train mods....4 cyl 5 spd.......
> 
> View attachment 609070
> View attachment 609071


Wild lookin thing . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa!! Could not resist snagging a couple pics of this rig that showed up at my friend's garage.......a JACKED SWEDISH [email protected] realbeer
> 
> No power train mods....4 cyl 5 spd.......
> 
> View attachment 609070
> View attachment 609071



Too bad its not 4 X 4, got good ground clearance.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too bad its not 4 X 4, got good ground clearance.




I know.......had to stop and look.....though it might be 4X4 with a SBC shoehorned into it......nope...just a jacked 240 with big tires!!


----------



## dancan

20w50 synth racing oil = 4.21% gain in hp and .6s shaved off of cut time !!!
Landscaper proven and approved


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 20w50 synth racing oil = 4.21% gain in hp and .6s shaved off of cut time !!!
> Landscaper proven and approved



When mixed 40 - 1?


----------



## dancan

Yup , water injected to keep it running cool .


----------



## Cantdog

WOOOHOO........nice day here....just got in from the island....going to be real bad here on the coast tonight......battened down the hatches at the camp, grabbed the skiff and shagged outta there early.....bride was not happy when I got her up yesterday at 4:30 AM.......just about as happy this morning when I got here up at 6:00 AM.......I said "Geeze you got an extra hour and a haff today!!" Knew the boat ramp would be a zoo today....NOAA forecast calling for "Hurricane Force" wind watch overnight and tomorrow over the outer islands...gusts to 70 knts...or 80.555 MPH......I was right..... boat ramp was crazy but we lucked out by the time I got back with the truck everyone had cleared out...except there was that jacked up 240 with some kind of pitiful flat trailer and fella was trying to get a big row boat onto it....5 more trucks and trailers showed up while I was giving that guy a hand, but we were first in line after the Volvo.....it takes us between 5 to 7 minutes to get on the trailer, out of the water and the plug pulled...we were gone real quick before anyone else showed up!!! Gotta go and unbolt Hoss's doors, put down some straw and get him ready......he's going in for the night....'spose to get upwards of three inches of rain too.....generator on charge already...'spect there WILL be outages!!!! Best take a saw home too...with gas and oil!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> WOOOHOO........nice day here....just got in from the island....going to be real bad here on the coast tonight......battened down the hatches at the camp, grabbed the skiff and shagged outta there early.....bride was not happy when I got her up yesterday at 4:30 AM.......just about as happy this morning when I got here up at 6:00 AM.......I said "Geeze you got an extra hour and a haff today!!" Knew the boat ramp would be a zoo today....NOAA forecast calling for "Hurricane Force" wind watch overnight and tomorrow over the outer islands...gusts to 70 knts...or 80.555 MPH......I was right..... boat ramp was crazy but we lucked out by the time I got back with the truck everyone had cleared out...except there was that jacked up 240 with some kind of pitiful flat trailer and fella was trying to get a big row boat onto it....5 more trucks and trailers showed up while I was giving that guy a hand, but we were first in line after the Volvo.....it takes us between 5 to 7 minutes to get on the trailer, out of the water and the plug pulled...we were gone real quick before anyone else showed up!!! Gotta go and unbolt Hoss's doors, put down some straw and get him ready......he's going in for the night....'spose to get upwards of three inches of rain too.....generator on charge already...'spect there WILL be outages!!!! Best take a saw home too...with gas and oil!!!


Seen you were in for some nasty stuff yesterday , just didn't know when , missed that part of it . Now I know . LOL Don't forget to save some for Danny ! Hes had it way to easy this week . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

He can have all of it this tyme....!!!! Hoss's house all set and ready to be closed up....took a haff an hour and picked the dreadlocks out of his main from the storm earlier in the week.....that amused Hoss while he chomped his first baled hay in months...happy Hoss.....


----------



## Cantdog

Every thing 'bout ready for the big BJ.......'spect I'll lose some roof shingle at home tonight.....pretty feeble roof on the old part, south facing....fingerz crossed.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Been crazy weather here today. Blowing stout all day and strange looking clouds moving by quickly. Wish I had some of the roof on my new building but glad I am not roofing in this mess. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> WOOOHOO........nice day here....just got in from the island....going to be real bad here on the coast tonight......battened down the hatches at the camp, grabbed the skiff and shagged outta there early.....bride was not happy when I got her up yesterday at 4:30 AM.......just about as happy this morning when I got here up at 6:00 AM.......I said "Geeze you got an extra hour and a haff today!!" Knew the boat ramp would be a zoo today....NOAA forecast calling for "Hurricane Force" wind watch overnight and tomorrow over the outer islands...gusts to 70 knts...or 80.555 MPH......I was right..... boat ramp was crazy but we lucked out by the time I got back with the truck everyone had cleared out...except there was that jacked up 240 with some kind of pitiful flat trailer and fella was trying to get a big row boat onto it....5 more trucks and trailers showed up while I was giving that guy a hand, but we were first in line after the Volvo.....it takes us between 5 to 7 minutes to get on the trailer, out of the water and the plug pulled...we were gone real quick before anyone else showed up!!! Gotta go and unbolt Hoss's doors, put down some straw and get him ready......he's going in for the night....'spose to get upwards of three inches of rain too.....generator on charge already...'spect there WILL be outages!!!! Best take a saw home too...with gas and oil!!!



Ahhhhhh........but Lad.......what could be finer than being out on Ebens Head with half a tumbler of Single malt....top covered by the other hand....and taking it away till you have just the right amount of Rain Water. 
Perhaps a dram or two inside first. Checking for lightning and such.......but in a squall on the Head yelling at the top of your lungs to be heard......priceless.........


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Been crazy weather here today. Blowing stout all day and strange looking clouds moving by quickly. Wish I had some of the roof on my new building but glad I am not in this mess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Yep this one is just like last week......'cept more high speed air involved. Starts way below you, travels vertical .......the end is way above me....long buncha clouds... We on the very coast gonna get whacked I believe......seen boats of all sizes on trailers all day........4:30 this morning the lobsta boyz were headed down the bay......massive LED lights blazin....dieselz roaring.....turbos spooled up...no sleeping in at the camp...boyz either taking up traps or moving them into deeper water if they had the warp......or moving them to a lee shore until this chit storm passes. This latest generation of downeast lobsta boats are fast....average 34-40'.....average HP 750....turning large dia, steep pitch 4 blade wheels......if you can't run at 40 mph you a loseAH....different game than wh.........chit....ain't raining or blowing yet and just had a power outage!!.....where wuz I??...oh....en I was young fishing with my father....we cruised at about 7 knts....WOT probably 12........chit... Uncles UFO does 12 knts at dead idle.....38' with a v 12v Mack....950hp stock......1200HP chipped for the Lobsta Boat Races.....her record was 58 MPH fully rigged for fishing.....(when she was new)..(and Andy was just a tad under 80 years old) ( that was near 20 years ago) (he gave up racing 3-4 years ago)......pulled the Mack and put in a 750 hoss V8 Volvo...sigh....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Ahhhhhh........but Lad.......what could be finer than being out on Ebens Head with half a tumbler of Single malt....top covered by the other hand....and taking it away till you have just the right amount of Rain Water.
> Perhaps a dram or two inside first. Checking for lightning and such.......but in a squall on the Head yelling at the top of your lungs to be heard......priceless.........




Geeze Unc.....tried to like that 4-5 tymes but they only let me do it one tyme.....


----------



## Cantdog

Tyme to go put Hoss in for the night......neah dark.....saw and gas & oil in the truck.....'puter headed that way....then home.....settle in and watch TV until we can't.....fire the Kazawaki and view on......gonna be a night I fear......tall green canz for the win!!!!!! Freekin WOOOT!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Geeze Unc.....tried to like that 4-5 tymes but they only let me do it one tyme.....


Slocan Lake BC ......thunder storm, lightning with daughter
Baldy Mountain near Cimaron NM....thunder storm, lightning at night
Selkirk Shores NY ......thunder storm, ,BIG wind with a drink. Big waves. 
49 Palms Oasis CA ......sand storm, back to the wind.....hand over drink
Quail Mountain in Joshua Tree.........snow storm.....with a good woman who loved weather too. 
All different....yet all the same. And a smile on my face. 

When I go I'd like it in a place like that......shot by a jealous husband at 98.....or dancing a Tango with a beautiful woman at 95......any would do.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Loading the boat to head home from the camp the sky was clear and sun out bright, light Southerly wind very little wave action but within 15 mins the big heavy dark clouds started racing across the sky, another 15 mins and those dark clouds hid the sun and had the sky covered horizon to horizon in all directions. Got home before any precip but likely not far off, thought thunder or lightening would happen at any second.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Slocan Lake BC ......thunder storm, lightning with daughter
> Baldy Mountain near Cimaron NM....thunder storm, lightning at night
> Selkirk Shores NY ......thunder storm, ,BIG wind with a drink. Big waves.
> 49 Palms Oasis CA ......sand storm, back to the wind.....hand over drink
> Quail Mountain in Joshua Tree.........snow storm.....with a good woman who loved weather too.
> All different....yet all the same. And a smile on my face.
> 
> When I go I'd like it in a place like that......shot by a jealous husband at 98.....or dancing a Tango with a beautiful woman at 95......any would do.




LOL...again Unc.....same as post above!!! WOOT!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hoss in for the night......fresh Haddock in the oven also with baked tatahz.....last of the garden brocs.......a few beets and greenz......good eatin'!! No rain or wind yet, but ceiling is lowering...air thickening.....media outlets spreading doom and gloom......of coursed I'm all nerved up.....tall green canz for the win!!!.....(Self medication)..LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Been raining here since last night.


----------



## tbone75

Aint been nice nuff to do anything outside fer least 3 days . Don't look like its gonna get any better for the next week either . 
So you guys to the East of me may get some of this crappy weather in a couple days .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Thanks john!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Slocan Lake BC ......thunder storm, lightning with daughter
> Baldy Mountain near Cimaron NM....thunder storm, lightning at night
> Selkirk Shores NY ......thunder storm, ,BIG wind with a drink. Big waves.
> 49 Palms Oasis CA ......sand storm, back to the wind.....hand over drink
> Quail Mountain in Joshua Tree.........snow storm.....with a good woman who loved weather too.
> All different....yet all the same. And a smile on my face.
> 
> When I go I'd like it in a place like that......shot by a jealous husband at 98.....or dancing a Tango with a beautiful woman at 95......any would do.


Ive got pics on top of Baldy. Took a nap up there. Left at 3am to see the sun rise on top... was worth it. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ive got pics on top of Baldy. Took a nap up there. Left at 3am to see the sun rise on top... was worth it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


It started to storm and most didn’t want to get wet and headed back.

We dumped our packs and headed up. Worth it.

Inhaling didn't get you much up there. Lol


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> It started to storm and most didn’t want to get wet and headed back.
> 
> We dumped our packs and headed up. Worth it.
> 
> Inhaling didn't get you much up there. Lol


At that point we had been under pack 7 days. Rain would have helped. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> At that point we had been under pack 7 days. Rain would have helped.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


What I would've given for half the Hi Tech equipment there is today.


----------



## Cantdog

Wind started up a while back.....little rain.....but according to my radar loops we're just on the eastern edge of a major chit storm.....up through the middle of the state, clear up into Keebec.....coming this way though....power flickering a bit....have to put and extra hair tie in muh ponytail today!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

WHOOOYEAH!!! The wind is coming up with the sun I fear....raining like hell.....power on and off.....one good thing about a laptop is that it doesn't flip out when the power fails....you're just not connected any longer.....proving it now!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> What I would've given for half the Hi Tech equipment there is today.


22 years ago we thought we had all the gizmos. Now if I drag my stuff out they laugh. Still have my Svea 123 stove....its been over Baldy in the early 60s too. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> WHOOOYEAH!!! The wind is coming up with the sun I fear....raining like hell.....power on and off.....one good thing about a laptop is that it doesn't flip out when the power fails....you're just not connected any longer.....proving it now!!!


Hang on..... 


To the coffee pot!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

OK....power gone now....Kazawaki for the win!!! Running on homemade 'lectricty now!!! Good tymes!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

That fast rushing air starting to make noises here now, very heavily overcast so rain likely not far off. Surprised we didn`t get any overnight, those heavy clouds held their moisture back, taking it somewhere else.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> What I would've given for half the Hi Tech equipment there is today.



I still carry the same amount of gear into the backwoods but the load has gotten nearly 10 lbs lighter, the tent alone is 5 lbs lighter, some sort of gossamer fabric looks like it would blow away with your breath but tough as all get out.


----------



## Cantdog

Well well well.......just got back from a reconnoiter mission.....gonna be days before power is back on around here....trees down everywhere...lines down everywhere...not quite as bad as the icestorm of '98......but damn hard to get around even in 4wd....couldn't get up to Hoss's from the shop...trees and lines everywhere....had to back track a go up Rt 15.....drove over and under lines and trees.....Hoss was happy to see me and get out....trees down on his fence but he don't attempt to get out......good Hoss.....Bad Day....but everything fine at the shop except no power.....was worried got some pretty big old spruce trees within scoring distance of the shop....no damage to any of my stuff.....hope the camp faired as well.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just got back in from out driving around picking up supplies, on way back from Burnside nearly got blown off the road a couple of times, those gusts have some push to them when hit broadside. Wind very noisy out there right now, high pitched shrieks and howls.


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Well well well.......just got back from a reconnoiter mission.....gonna be days before power is back on around here....trees down everywhere...lines down everywhere...not quite as bad as the icestorm of '98......but damn hard to get around even in 4wd....couldn't get up to Hoss's from the shop...trees and lines everywhere....had to back track a go up Rt 15.....drove over and under lines and trees.....Hoss was happy to see me and get out....trees down on his fence but he don't attempt to get out......good Hoss.....Bad Day....but everything fine at the shop except no power.....was worried got some pretty big old spruce trees within scoring distance of the shop....no damage to any of my stuff.....hope the camp faired as well.....




Well I was wrong according to the radio Ice Storm of '98 had 300,000 Mainahz out of power.....this event a haff million....bad stuff...


----------



## Cantdog

No power here......nobody working......unless they got homemade power. I got 6.5 cord of wood to split.....tractor don' need no grid power.....


----------



## dancan

All good here , I didn't see a tree outta place but there are some without power .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> 22 years ago we thought we had all the gizmos. Now if I drag my stuff out they laugh. Still have my Svea 123 stove....its been over Baldy in the early 60s too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


When your dad took it?


----------



## Cantdog

There are some benefits to living close to town.....power is back on here.....probably not at the shop until tomorrow or so. Woot.....many places I went today are days out before restoration


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> I still carry the same amount of gear into the backwoods but the load has gotten nearly 10 lbs lighter, the tent alone is 5 lbs lighter, some sort of gossamer fabric looks like it would blow away with your breath but tough as all get out.


Well from the mid 60s to the mid 80s was watershed. 
In the 60s there were Coleman square bags and army shelter haves. Always a fire and no freeze dried. 
Up scale was there but VERY expensive. 

The 70s to mid 80s was army and putting the ex thru design school 

Mid 80s was divorced and I asked Jesse what. She would like. 
A Vacation dad!!! The design school years no vacation. 

Anyway. Camping meant woods and water. So we headed to BC (like the Adirondacks) with a 13, Grumman. 

Stopped to see my hippy cousin in Oregon who was a Hodad tree planter. Camped out for weeks at work camps. 

She loaned Jesse a newer bag. Wow. I stopped at A north face store and got a bag I still use today. 

The gossamer light seems too light. I agree Jerry. Lol

They have moved maybe 20% in the last 30 as they did in the first 20 years I camped.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Lad......you caught som serious Kwap...........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> There are some benefits to living close to town.....power is back on here.....probably not at the shop until tomorrow or so. Woot.....many places I went today are days out before restoration


I live between the main feeder power line and the head of the power company. Lol

Time without power is maybe an hour.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Well from the mid 60s to the mid 80s was watershed.
> In the 60s there were Coleman square bags and army shelter haves. Always a fire and no freeze dried.
> Up scale was there but VERY expensive.
> 
> The 70s to mid 80s was army and putting the ex thru design school
> 
> Mid 80s was divorced and I asked Jesse what. She would like.
> A Vacation dad!!! The design school years no vacation.
> 
> Anyway. Camping meant woods and water. So we headed to BC (like the Adirondacks) with a 13, Grumman.
> 
> Stopped to see my hippy cousin in Oregon who was a Hodad tree planter. Camped out for weeks at work camps.
> 
> She loaned Jesse a newer bag. Wow. I stopped at A north face store and got a bag I still use today.
> 
> The gossamer light seems too light. I agree Jerry. Lol
> 
> They have moved maybe 20% in the last 30 as they did in the first 20 years I camped.



Every bit of gear now made is of lighter design, close to or in some cases just as strong. I still carry my goose down sleeping bag I bought for high elevation Rocky mountain backcountry trips, is heavy by todays standards but at 3.7 lbs its the one I like best. My original backpack,rigid frame aluminum and magnesium has been replaced by a lighter pack with an inside Kevlar frame, nearly 3 lbs lighter but no wheres as rigid or strong as my original. No worries though as I can stuff it with enough supplies to last a full week in our cold spring trips. Still carry my original Springbok 17' aluminum canoe, hasn`t gotten any lighter over the years but still as robust as ever, stays in the woods year round as does the 7 other canoes I have stashed at various lakes.

The new tent I got from MEC,

https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5032-205/Cabin-4-Tent


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> When your dad took it?


Uncle. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Holy cow, sure glad I don`t have to buy my Kodiac at todays prices, was $550. around 20+ years ago,

https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5016-405/Kodiak-Gore-WS-Sleeping-Bag--18C


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Every bit of gear now made is of lighter design, close to or in some cases just as strong. I still carry my goose down sleeping bag I bought for high elevation Rocky mountain backcountry trips, is heavy by todays standards but at 3.7 lbs its the one I like best. My original backpack,rigid frame aluminum and magnesium has been replaced by a lighter pack with an inside Kevlar frame, nearly 3 lbs lighter but no wheres as rigid or strong as my original. No worries though as I can stuff it with enough supplies to last a full week in our cold spring trips. Still carry my original Springbok 17' aluminum canoe, hasn`t gotten any lighter over the years but still as robust as ever, stays in the woods year round as does the 7 other canoes I have stashed at various lakes.
> 
> The new tent I got from MEC,
> 
> https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5032-205/Cabin-4-Tent


My north face tent might be a pound or two heavier but the quality is so good. And I couldn’t afford the like today. 

I had a friend at the North Face store. Everything they rented was top shelf. And replaced every year. 
And he let me know when the sale was and got there early. 

Jesse got a Woman’s And I got a Men’s large internal frame pack. $99 each. Listed at $400+. 

Still carry’s well. And zero problems. 
My 4 season tent was $125. Still dead dry in a thunder storm. 

I do treat them well. Lol as they do me.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Holy cow, sure glad I don`t have to buy my Kodiac at todays prices, was $550. around 20+ years ago,
> 
> https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5016-405/Kodiak-Gore-WS-Sleeping-Bag--18C


Free shipping though..

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Free shipping though..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



With my luck I would still have to pick it up at the store in Halifax or from one of the courier warehouses in Burnside. For those dollars they should hand deliver it!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> With my luck I would still have to pick it up at the store in Halifax or from one of the courier warehouses in Burnside. For those dollars they should hand deliver it!!


And be personally monogrammed. That would be an extra $20.00 though. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Holy cow, sure glad I don`t have to buy my Kodiac at todays prices, was $550. around 20+ years ago,
> 
> https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5016-405/Kodiak-Gore-WS-Sleeping-Bag--18C




LOL!! Wasn't that long ago you could buy a house for that money.....or at least a trailer....!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Wasn't that long ago you could buy a house for that money.....or at least a trailer....!!!



Don`t know who buys these type of things but that is very high for just a sleeping bag. Maybe all those mountain climbing types....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Shop power restored at 4:00 pm today!!!!.........saws coming in like crazy for repair, chain grinding etc........maybe I should open a saw shop......LOL!! How much would I despise that if it turned into a JOB???? FEEK dat!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Shop power restored at 4:00 pm today!!!!.........saws coming in like crazy for repair, chain grinding etc........maybe I should open a saw shop......LOL!! How much would I despise that if it turned into a JOB???? FEEK dat!!!


And had to work on any jerks saw. Not just the fun ones you want to.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Shop power restored at 4:00 pm today!!!!.........saws coming in like crazy for repair, chain grinding etc........maybe I should open a saw shop......LOL!! How much would I despise that if it turned into a JOB???? FEEK dat!!!


Turns into no fun real fast. I know I was getting real burnt on them.. raised the price to where I didn't feel so burned... much better now!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Tired...long day. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Closer to the end of the week than we were..

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmm.......had a Dolmar PS 540 that I did some work on a while back come back a couple days ago. Would start an run pretty good...I had to tweek the L&H a tad but actually cut a 20 or so fir 4' logs into 16" stove wood ran fine.....called the guy and say his saw is ready.....he says "did you shut it off and then try to restart?" "No" I says.....the yesterday morning first I fired it up and got it good and warm....shut it down and no suh.... she would not reignite. Fussed with that for awhile...found the metering lever to be just a tad to high.....seemed to help but still not good.....put in a new CJ7Y and she started right up, shut it off and started right up...did that 5 times....hmmm must be it me thinks. Put all the covers back on and do you think it would start again?...NOPE! I was suspicious of the carb...had a bent H needle....it was bent outside but who knows what that means to the seat and L was out about 2 1/2 turns in order for it to run at all. The more I fussed with the worse it ran!!! GGGGRRRRR. So we talked it over and started looking for a new carb.....nothing online...so the guy went down to the Dolmar dealer in town...explained that I was working on his saw and thought it might be the carb....they could not get a new one...so Donny gave him two boxes of beat 540 stuff.....basically two complete saws in pieces....so we built a new carb and I did some research....2 1/2 turn out is pretty ball park on this carb (Walbro 465A)......so we started her up and nothing had changed....stihl didn't run worth a chit....seemed to be hunting for fuel at speed. So I swapped out the coil ( which I also suspected all along)........BANG......she ran steady if out of tune.....put the screw drivah to 'er and she dialed right in...ran, idled and restarted perfect......the guy was happy and was ready to throw the rest of the free parts on the dump....WHOH I says...you need to keep all this stuff for as long as you own this saw..........Ahhhhhhh the seeds of CAD have been sowed!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hate to run across saws like that . Got a little Husky I can't get running right . Its on the shelf till I feel like trying again . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Hate to run across saws like that . Got a little Husky I can't get running right . Its on the shelf till I feel like trying again . LOL


Yeah.....I have a 51 here that is/was the same way....been here a couple-three years.....I rebuilt the whole thing and it ran great but started having a restart issue....changed the coils out 3-4 times.....went back into the carb a couple more times.....everything is new but it won't run quite right. The fella showed up the other day really wanting his saw...LOL!! So I just bought a China carb for it....$13.00 delivered...carb, filter and two feet of green/yellow tygon....$13.00??? Started second pull and dialed right in but only tyme will tell on how it runs in the field. But it's ready to go away now......and hopefully stay away this time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a carb on a 372 here that just wouldn`t dial in and stay dialed, would go from rich to lean and back again and I tore that carb apart more than twice. Took out the Welch plugs and every piece that would come off that carb body. Ended up swapping the throttle and choke shafts over to another carb body and put it on the 372, dialed in and is still running perfect, makes no sense but that is one of the very few I couldn`t fix.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep......I put that 51 carb through the USC a couple times.....couple kits.....it ran... just not correctly and would change as she warmed up....hopefully this no-name China carb fixes that...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep......I put that 51 carb through the USC a couple times.....couple kits.....it ran... just not correctly and would change as she warmed up....hopefully this no-name China carb fixes that...


 Had a bad one on a Echo CS670 quite a few years back, seats were damaged from dorks ramming the adjustment screws in too hard. I had worked on this saw many times,was from a local firewood yard where anyone could and did run it. Those guys were out to destroy the saw as they only wanted Stihl saws and they mistreated the Echo badly. I finally rebuilt the whole thing and told the yard owners to sell it or never bring it back to me again.


----------



## dancan

ShaZamm !!!







Stihl cut wood !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> ShaZamm !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stihl cut wood !



Wham Bam!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wham Bam!!


...thank you ma'am.


..... Danny crashed again?




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Loads n loads of firewood for next seasons burning.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

This thread must have gone from Slug Power to Stihl power! Slllllooooowwwww.....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> This thread must have gone from Slug Power to Stihl power! Slllllooooowwwww.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yep sure is slack.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers. Its time to get to it. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t wanna!!


----------



## Cantdog

Going late this morning......metal roof and frost are not a good combination!! It's voting day here.....guess I'll get that done whilst waiting for the sun to clear the ridge.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Spent the morning rebuilding this darn carb for the 015, don`t have a great feeling about it ever working properly again, just too much interior damage to the carb body and circuit plate. I will install it along with all of the new replacement parts and see if it works or not.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Spent the morning rebuilding this darn carb for the 015, don`t have a great feeling about it ever working properly again, just too much interior damage to the carb body and circuit plate. I will install it along with all of the new replacement parts and see if it works or not.


Don't sound like its got much hope of working right again .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Don't sound like its got much hope of working right again .


 Just looking at the inside condition does not give me much hope for it, its pitted and the circuit plate has rust pits in it also, I had to boil it for about an hour to get the circuit plate free from the main body, couple trips through the USC and it looks clean just kinda rough inside.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just looking at the inside condition does not give me much hope for it, its pitted and the circuit plate has rust pits in it also, I had to boil it for about an hour to get the circuit plate free from the main body, couple trips through the USC and it looks clean just kinda rough inside.


Never know until you try...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have resurrected some fairly scuzzy looking carbs over the years but this one really takes the cake. I guess storing them away in heated areas with fuel mix in them is much worse than storing them out in a cold building.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have resurrected some fairly scuzzy looking carbs over the years but this one really takes the cake. I guess storing them away in heated areas with fuel mix in them is much worse than storing them out in a cold building.


Would think it would be better for them ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Would think it would be better for them ?


 From my own experiences, I would say so as I have found old forgotten about saw that were just left in old outbuildings for 25 even 30 years, mix left in them and no protection over them that were real easy to clean up.


----------



## Cantdog

Brrrrrrrrr.......!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Brrrrrrrrr.......!!


Winter is edging ever nearer!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Winter is edging ever nearer!



Sorry....can't "like" that Jerry........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sorry....can't "like" that Jerry........



Not liking it either. It`s just the bare azz truth though, can`t do much to stop it either.


----------



## Cantdog

You got me so worried I just shoveled out the Free Flow.....had two fires in it so far but cleaned the chimney last weekend and now the stove itself....lugged two and a haff 20 gal metal trash canz of ashes out of it......more room for wood!!!! Have to run her up tomorrow....gotta make a bunch of stuff in here this weekend to go to camp first of the week......window trim, window sills, a pair of cornerboards and 24 feet of frieze board rabbeted to accept cedar shingles and half lap vertical window trim...etc.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> You got me so worried I just shoveled out the Free Flow.....had two fires in it so far but cleaned the chimney last weekend and now the stove itself....lugged two and a haff 20 gal metal trash canz of ashes out of it......more room for wood!!!! Have to run her up tomorrow....gotta make a bunch of stuff in here this weekend to go to camp first of the week......window trim, window sills, a pair of cornerboards and 24 feet of frieze board rabbeted to accept cedar shingles and half lap vertical window trim...etc.



Picture needed when done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You got me so worried I just shoveled out the Free Flow.....had two fires in it so far but cleaned the chimney last weekend and now the stove itself....lugged two and a haff 20 gal metal trash canz of ashes out of it......more room for wood!!!! Have to run her up tomorrow....gotta make a bunch of stuff in here this weekend to go to camp first of the week......window trim, window sills, a pair of cornerboards and 24 feet of frieze board rabbeted to accept cedar shingles and half lap vertical window trim...etc.


 Got a low fire on here tonight, just burning large chunks of Larch I cut and split two full years back, now very dry but retains a lot of weight, almost comparable to rock maple or oak on a piece by piece basis, good heat and lasts a long while also. Never burned it before, always left it standing but had to take down 5 large ones on a house lot, instead of tossing them on the burn pile with all the brush I loaded them in the tandem dump truck and moved them to the firewood lot. Stuff splits ok also, kept the splits just small enough to get through the door of the airtight.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got a low fire on here tonight, just burning large chunks of Larch I cut and split two full years back, now very dry but retains a lot of weight, almost comparable to rock maple or oak on a piece by piece basis, good heat and lasts a long while also. Never burned it before, always left it standing but had to take down 5 large ones on a house lot, instead of tossing them on the burn pile with all the brush I loaded them in the tandem dump truck and moved them to the firewood lot. Stuff splits ok also, kept the splits just small enough to get through the door of the airtight.



Oh yeah Hack burns good...a lot of snap , crackle , pop to it......great for this tyme of year....only draw back is it leaves no coals like hardwood....when it's done it's ovah.....I burn every one I get my hands on.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Picture needed when done.



Oh Yeah......pics to follow.....2 weeks out there this tyme of year....you just never know what will happen!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah Hack burns good...a lot of snap , crackle , pop to it......great for this tyme of year....only draw back is it leaves no coals like hardwood....when it's done it's ovah.....I burn every one I get my hands on.



I starting to like it, don`t mind the sounds one bit and very little ash/clinkers left behind = less to be cleaned out. Hardwood makes too much heat for now and leaves behind a whole lot more ash and clinkers, build up quick and require frequent cleanouts. I will likely cut more of em in the future, gots plenty of bigguns around here as they are not usually cut for firewood.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I starting to like it, don`t mind the sounds one bit and very little ash/clinkers left behind = less to be cleaned out. Hardwood makes too much heat for now and leaves behind a whole lot more ash and clinkers, build up quick and require frequent cleanouts. I will likely cut more of em in the future, gots plenty of bigguns around here as they are not usually cut for firewood.



Yep the very best of the softwoods for firewood and true about the ash and great heat for this time of year.....just not as good as hardwood for the overnight burn and morning restart.

Real cheery and loud stuff in a fireplace too, as long as you have a good screen to contain the fireworks!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bigger chunks is the secret , last all night and still plenty to restart in the morning.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bigger chunks is the secret , last all night and still plenty to restart in the morning.



I guess that depends on your heating requirements and time between loadings......I can fill the Free Flow with Hack at 7 PM and by 7AM the shop is still warm but no coals to be found.......maple/ash on the other hand just requires a raking and toss in some more wood....no kindling.....


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Winter is edging ever nearer!


Is here rt now! Wind out of the N about 18 with gusts up around 30. WC's in the 30's. Suns out but leaves on the trees are blocking it.
Not used to this yet.....bloods too thin! lol
Howdy everyone! Missed yah. Been trying to make hay while the suns been shinin'!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Is here rt now! Wind out of the N about 18 with gusts up around 30. WC's in the 30's. Suns out but leaves on the trees are blocking it.
> Not used to this yet.....bloods too thin! lol
> Howdy everyone! Missed yah. Been trying to make hay while the suns been shinin'!



Good to hear from you Bobby, hope all is well with you.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep.....same as Jerry said, Bobby....hope all is well......even though your temps seem about like mine......suckz...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cooling off outside but staying a steady 75F inside.


----------



## Cantdog

Cold and dry here this morning.....outside....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cold and dry here also, no frost at all.


----------



## Cantdog

Danny be some 'ol proud of me today........a whole bucket of dry pfirrrrr.....Free Flow food.....probably be all ashes be the tyme I leave the shop tonight .....saved a whole armload of maple!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Danny be some 'ol proud of me today........a whole bucket of dry pfirrrrr.....Free Flow food.....probably be all ashes be the tyme I leave the shop tonight .....saved a whole armload of maple!!!!
> 
> View attachment 612023



Plan is to fit up some more larch tomorrow, still have 4 large stems waiting for its turn with the Stihl MM.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Plan is to fit up some more larch tomorrow, still have 4 large stems waiting for its turn with the Stihl MM.




Yep that's good stuff.......way better than pfirrr.....but my pfirrr is better spent in the free flow than in the brush pile where it was waiting for a damp day for ignition....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan has plenty of Pfiiir that goes up in smoke in the brush piles, the Volvo 240 doesn`t pay it any heed when stumpin and grubbin off the lots.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan has plenty of Pfiiir that goes up in smoke in the brush piles, the Volvo 240 doesn`t pay it any heed when stumpin and grubbin off the lots.




Yeah not worth dragging home........but this stuff was dry and 100ft from the free flow......might as well gain a few BTU from it.....easy enough....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah not worth dragging home........but this stuff was dry and 100ft from the free flow......might as well gain a few BTU from it.....easy enough....


 Just wait til Dan hears bout ya burning Pfiir, be noisy!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just wait til Dan hears bout ya burning Pfiir, be noisy!



I was 'specting a little "dust up" from Danny......guess he's just not payin attention tonight...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I was 'specting a little "dust up" from Danny......guess he's just not payin attention tonight...


Mary Poppins n all.


----------



## Cantdog

Oh yeah...That Mary looks sweet but she's a real scrappah!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan bein real slack! Well I ran the MS362 and a Mighty Mouse today cuttiong up more firewood, all for next years burning, soon as I finish up bucking the last of the big rounds I will take the splittah back n fit it all up for the airtight. Then it will be time to drop more trees off the stump, all the juice is down in the roots now.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Started rainy...pretty afternoon after 0.6" of slow steady rain last night. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yep






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Yep! Seen that one before, another that said if you help the rate doubles.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Real slack, must be a Husqvarmit convention .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Quieter than a Hooskie convention now that Robin is out on the island, lucky bugger, probably running chainsaws out there...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Warmer than it is here in PA.......hey Jerry.


----------



## tbone75

Happy cutting Rob .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Warmer than it is here in PA.......hey Jerry.




Happy trails Rob, you at high elevation?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Happy trails Rob, you at high elevation?


Right at 500'.
If you look at a planting zone map of the US the south central part of PA is like Virginia while the rest of the state is like NY. . Hence in our little county we grow 60% of the apples in the state. About 50 degrees at noon. Same as 90 miles south on the coast. 

Adams section in the NW corner catches all kinds of cold weather.


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Happy cutting Rob .


20+ inch oak chest high. 

On one the root ball stood up. Told the guy so. When it happened he was all excited. I told you !!!
He said he didn't know what a root ball was. 
The others were loaded sideways. 

I made extra cuts to unload it. They thought it was silly. 
Till they heard and watched it move. 

Lol. I'm a coward. I take my time and listen.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> 20+ inch oak chest high.
> 
> On one the root ball stood up. Told the guy so. When it happened he was all excited. I told you !!!
> He said he didn't know what a root ball was.
> The others were loaded sideways.
> 
> I made extra cuts to unload it. They thought it was silly.
> Till they heard and watched it move.
> 
> Lol. I'm a coward. I take my time and listen.


Sounds like you had a little fun .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Right at 500'.
> If you look at a planting zone map of the US the south central part of PA is like Virginia while the rest of the state is like NY. . Hence in our little county we grow 60% of the apples in the state. About 50 degrees at noon. Same as 90 miles south on the coast.
> 
> Adams section in the NW corner catches all kinds of cold weather.



That be real nice compared to here now, we like it cause there is no flies now...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you had a little fun .


One guy NOT cutting was asking if I had ANSI certified gloves.....
I said they were 4343 .........which is four different ratings of 1-4 on four types of cutting.....cutting puncture and something else. He left me alone.....no idea which. Lol

We had a LONG meeting on it and afterwards we were mocking it in the shop.

Hey....are those 4341???

Safety meeting finally helped!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Heck ya, we even had swings and cross bars like that when I started school in 1958, school still had them until around 1963 when a new school was built near by, then the old school was torn down. No new swings or playground equipment was put in at the new school for many years, then it was the new safety plastic junk.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heck ya, we even had swings and cross bars like that when I started school in 1958, school still had them until around 1963 when a new school was built near by, then the old school was torn down. No new swings or playground equipment was put in at the new school for many years, then it was the new safety plastic junk.


Good times...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Good times...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Only one kid ever got seriously hurt in all those years, he fell off the 14' high crossbar and broke his leg, ground was frozen about mid January. Never stopped the rest of us from climbing and even forcing the swing set up to near the 27' mark.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only one kid ever got seriously hurt in all those years, he fell off the 14' high crossbar and broke his leg, ground was frozen about mid January. Never stopped the rest of us from climbing and even forcing the swing set up to near the 27' mark.


That would be 27' Canadian or 12' American 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> That would be 27' Canadian or 12' American
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



What we used to do was double up on a swing, standing up and facing each other we would essentially pump the swing sending it higher and higher every swing. We never quite got it to cross the top bar but came really close many times. The cross bar the swing hung from was 14 feet merican high using 5/16" chain with a wooden plank seat. We got a bit creative in our quest to get er over the top and would screw an additional 3' length of plank on providing a footing on each side for each guy to stand on, could pump er way more efficiently that style. Had to make sure we took the additional piece off each evening and take it home with us, we were using the swing after hours, not during school time.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dying all the plastic I can black on the ported saws......black


----------



## pioneerguy600

Those black saws don`t look bad at all, seen quite a few done and picts posted, one of mine even got flames applied.


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those black saws don`t look bad at all, seen quite a few done and picts posted, one of mine even got flames applied.


 That saw is famous, see it all over the net.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> That saw is famous, see it all over the net.


Pics?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Pics?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Remember the saw from the Wigglesworth Charity draw?,


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Remember the saw from the Wigglesworth Charity draw?,


I missed that one...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> I missed that one...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



That thread was a huge success, so much so that there is plenty of coverage of it on a Google search.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ol Biscuit got about 38-40 degrees .....hope he is keepin moving.......maybe running a 621.."..


----------



## dancan

He'd be the cool kid on the block if he was runnin a 261 instead .






WoOT !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> He'd be the cool kid on the block if he was runnin a 261 instead .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoOT !!!


Thought that was a 241 you did that too. 

I agree the 261 CM is amazing. My ported one is my go to saw.


----------



## dancan

Yup , 241 pic , the 261's lil bros .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Smooth lil saws they be but my Mighty Mouses don`t fear them at all....LOL


----------



## Sty57

pioneerguy600 said:


> Remember the saw from the Wigglesworth Charity draw?,


That looks badass!
Been going back and forth on doing my next Stihl Black & White or all Black.

I'm going to powder the cases anyways. Just have to decide what I want to do.


----------



## Sty57

dancan said:


> He'd be the cool kid on the block if he was runnin a 261 instead .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoOT !!!


How many radio stations you get wif that big antenna?


----------



## dancan

It's the remote control antenna .


----------



## Sty57

dancan said:


> It's the remote control antenna .


I needs one of those.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Smooth lil saws they be but my Mighty Mouses don`t fear them at all....LOL



Ya but ....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sty57 said:


> That looks badass!
> Been going back and forth on doing my next Stihl Black & White or all Black.
> 
> I'm going to powder the cases anyways. Just have to decide what I want to do.



It is a fine looking saw, works really nice also but I seldom use it as I have so many others to use for serious work.


----------



## Cantdog

Gawwwwwd.......all this "Glory Daze" Stihl talk.........we got to nip this in the bud now I'm back on the main........


----------



## roncoinc

Decided to go slumming tonite.

see all the bum's are stihl at it !!


----------



## Harzack223

Good evening Ron, how have you been?


----------



## roncoinc

Harzack223 said:


> Good evening Ron, how have you been?




Josh is alive !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harzack223

I sure am, I moved a few hours away. But don't worry I'm in your area one or two weekends a month.


----------



## roncoinc

Harzack223 said:


> I sure am, I moved a few hours away. But don't worry I'm in your area one or two weekends a month.




Was wondering where ya been.
same phone number ?
some of us got a new hangout,,will let ya know about it.


----------



## Harzack223

roncoinc said:


> Was wondering where ya been.
> same phone number ?
> some of us got a new hangout,,will let ya know about it.



Yup, my number hasn't changed. I bought a 55 gallon drum of bar oil at a liquidation sale....


----------



## Cantdog

Slack in here.....guess I post a few island pics of the last couple weeks work....sunsets are usually pretty good this time of year from the camp.....


----------



## Cantdog

It blew really hard all the time...different directions but always topping out about 40 knots with gusts over 50 at times....it blew my flatbar clear off the staging I was sitting on!!!...I couldn't believe it!!


----------



## Cantdog

POP QUIZ!!! I keep a POS generator at the camp to charge battery tools and run a skilsaw and sliding chopsaw. Started my project and found the tank vent had failed and was spewing gas all ovah while running......then remembered had trouble last year with the same thing....tried several solutions with varying degrees a of failure. Had to be cured.....needed the power but not a fire!!! Way out there no hardware store or small engine shop....nothing other than what you have on hand.....rummaged about and came up with this fix....worked perfectly....no leeky.....generator is full and running in the pic......anyone care to venture a guess what this came from.....as this is a chainsaw site...it did come from a chainsaw and the generator colors are appropriate.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

450 Oiler line?

Great pictures........mom enjoyed them.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> 450 Oiler line?
> 
> Great pictures........mom enjoyed them.


Nope...Sorry Unc.....not even close except for the 450 being red and black.......this was used on only one saw and a fairly obscure one at that......it was called "The Cadillac
" of this family of saws.....

Hey Mom!!! More to come!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah......you wouldn’t have painted it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wouldn`t have an old Homelite XL 12 around?


----------



## Stihl 041S

521e?


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> 521e?



OOOOOOhhhhhh UNC!!!!! You been lookin' at the pictures again haven't ya??!!!! Good score....yep 521E....only saw to use this particular tank vent setup....the check valve is used on all of the older Jonserteds but the vent line is much longer on the 49, 50, 51 and 52/52E., 621, 80,90.....this one even still has the little sintered bronze filter in the end!! To freekin good to put on a Briggs & Stratton but in the name of safety.....even had to have a safety meeting all by myself to figger it out!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wouldn`t have an old Homelite XL 12 around?


I do......several in fact...more than necessary and several Super XLs too but no cigar.....Ol' Unc nailed it!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah......you wouldn’t have painted it.



No...that's true....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> OOOOOOhhhhhh UNC!!!!! You been lookin' at the pictures again haven't ya??!!!! Good score....yep 521E....only saw to use this particular tank vent setup....the check valve is used on all of the older Jonserteds but the vent line is much longer on the 49, 50, 51 and 52/52E., 621, 80,90.....this one even still has the little sintered bronze filter in the end!! To freekin good to put on a Briggs & Stratton but in the name of safety.....even had to have a safety meeting all by myself to figger it out!!!!


Reference.......”Even a Blind Hog”

The tail light lens on my 61 VW bus were from a 48 Ford. Just a minute on a belt sander on the outside. The two screw holes lined up nicely.

One of those metric/fractions of an inch crossover.......like -40 below, or only needing a couple of metric sockets and wrenches to work on a VWs, most are “near” inch enough.

The three ended radiator hose on my 61 Healey was one cut down from a Mercedes. Lol

I love a good cross reference ! Often happens at a Safety Meeting come to think of it.

Lots of such things in R&D too. They encourage it.

Strangest one was Chevy heads on a Ford 289 ......pushed a 20’ jet boat. Usually Big Block territory. I was impressed........but it was done intentionally. Not a “Dam......How We Gonna Fox This NOW!!!” It weren’t Gumped in any way.

Most “adaptations” seem elegant.....not Gumped atal


----------



## Cantdog

Well that was fun......actually 'spected it to last longer but such is life.....more pics of the cabin project......these are the first day...got down there by 8:00 am and had to reposition my mushroom anchor.....the dock builders must have either tried to lay on it with a tow boat or snagged the pennant.....got that done, got all the stuff ashore, a fire started in the Jotul and the front staged up before dark...ready to roll ...it worked out pretty good too...was able to come right off the platform at the top of the stairs I replaced last year...easy on easy off....no climbing...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Moms waitin for each set of pictures....


----------



## Cantdog

Can't disappoint Mom!! Got going so hard I forgot to take pics the first couple days.....the place was real bent and crooked except the roofline....when Dave and I replaced the roof several years back we brought the rafters/trim along in a straight line and wheras I wanted to put a frieze along under that to create the window head trim and a place for the window side trim to rabbit into to form a shiplap the wall had to plumb down from the bottom of the facia.......this require ripping a long tapered horizontal nailer for every course of shingles in several places to create the illusion of a flat, straight, plumb wall.....no pics of that ...sorry.

So...got the big window in one day and the illusion established in that whole section and the next day tore out the three littlie windows and reframed all that mess and got the windows in before dark. One issue was it was high tide at mid day through most of this part......I hard to stop about an hour before high tide until about an hour after high tide.......the spray was to much...slat water on the wall, staging, tools and me.....can't snap chalk lines on a wet wall......
Refastened all the original sheathing boards and replaced a few as well....got 'er done finally....


----------



## Stihl 041S

“Oh that is So Nice” says mom.

And she says there is a lady looking out the window. 

She was right!!


----------



## Cantdog

Damn.... can't get much by Mom!!! I didn't even see that....Glad it was MY wife!!!!! Guess I took that after the bride came out.....date code says 11/21 Eagle eye Mom!!! Woot!! If you make it up here sometime I'll send a wee dram of "The Battle of the Glen" Cape Breton single malt back for Mom...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Damn.... can't get much by Mom!!! I didn't even see that....Glad it was MY wife!!!!! Guess I took that after the bride came out.....date code says 11/21 Eagle eye Mom!!! Woot!! If you make it up here sometime I'll send a wee dram of "The Battle of the Glen" Cape Breton single malt back for Mom...


She mentions you two when she ........Has a wee bit of The Dalmore......which I’ll bring up. 

She says thank you.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> OOOOOOhhhhhh UNC!!!!! You been lookin' at the pictures again haven't ya??!!!! Good score....yep 521E....only saw to use this particular tank vent setup....the check valve is used on all of the older Jonserteds but the vent line is much longer on the 49, 50, 51 and 52/52E., 621, 80,90.....this one even still has the little sintered bronze filter in the end!! To freekin good to put on a Briggs & Stratton but in the name of safety.....even had to have a safety meeting all by myself to figger it out!!!!




And I must confess I been looking since you posted the picture in the JRedS forum.".


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> And I must confess I been looking since you posted the picture in the JRedS forum.".



Lol......I actually thought it was from a 52/52E myself......but had to look at the IPLs to be certain after I asked the question!!


----------



## Cantdog

So after much fairing, paring, shiming and flattening I got to the shingle stage......hard to believe it took nearly two weeks to get it done. Had three rain days but kept busy pulling down the old kitchen head cabinets, removing the beat sheetrock, adding studs (as my dear old Unc framed to the scale of "whatevah" on center), insulating, boarding the interior walls behind and squaring up the head cabinets and rehanging them. A lot of work for one man. The bride was gonna help but spent most of her tyme prepping and cooking a Thanksgiving Feast that couldn't be beat......14 lb bird with all the fixings....way more than we needed or could consume but I gave it a good shot with seconds on everything including fresh punkin' pie with piles of fresh whipped cream......then promptly fell asleep....!!! LOL!!

Not a pretty structure.....basic, stark, no-frills design.....would fit in perfectly in any of the outports of Newfoundland....but is of way more value for where it is rather than what it is. Way nicer to look out from rather than at.

The job did exactly what I wanted it to do....the "living room" was always real hard to heat.....when the wind blew westerly it blew right through the wall and the windows....now it's tight and snug.....nice and warm like the other two rooms. One more end to do next fall...really needs it too...surprised the widow in that wall didn't end up on the beach when I had the other west side windows out, blowing as hard as it did. It will get replaced with another large window just like the other kitchen window and new cedars too.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Heaven on Earth.......


----------



## Harzack223

Your cabin looks great. I much prefer the rocky shoreline oppose to the sand and all the beached whales.


----------



## tbone75

Sure looks good Robin !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure looks good Robin !!



Thanks John.......one more wall to do.....next Thanksgiving I 'spect....


----------



## Cantdog

Rain day......shop day.....been replacing a dormer on a gambrel barn this week.....huge spruce came down on it in that first big blow we had last month.....snapped dormer rafters and snapped main rafters too....ripped holes/gashes in the plywood.....entire box trim torn off and dashed to the ground 35 feet below.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Rain day......shop day.....been replacing a dormer on a gambrel barn this week.....huge spruce came down on it in that first big blow we had last month.....snapped dormer rafters and snapped main rafters too....ripped holes/gashes in the plywood.....entire box trim torn off and dashed to the ground 35 feet below.


Sounds like a real mess .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Rain day......shop day.....been replacing a dormer on a gambrel barn this week.....huge spruce came down on it in that first big blow we had last month.....snapped dormer rafters and snapped main rafters too....ripped holes/gashes in the plywood.....entire box trim torn off and dashed to the ground 35 feet below.


Like in my world many times. 

A ton of setup and the work is almost easier.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Like in my world many times.
> 
> A ton of setup and the work is almost easier.


 I guess I spoke to soon this morning......Dave call moments after the post and wanted to getr 'er done so went down to the job site, the sky cleared and ended up being a very productive day ovahall......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a soggy day here, both inside and out...LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I guess I spoke to soon this morning......Dave call moments after the post and wanted to getr 'er done so went down to the job site, the sky cleared and ended up being a very productive day ovahall......


In a new setup with angles on a mill......you can set up for 2 hours and be done cutting in five minutes.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> In a new setup with angles on a mill......you can set up for 2 hours and be done cutting in five minutes.



Yep a lot of stuff like that.....that's why I have three spindle shapers...when building panel doors, say multiples like kitchen cabinet doors it take three cuttters....one for the cope, one for the rail and one for the raised panel. If you only have one shaper you would have three distinctly different setups....make your runs....change up to the next setup and so on. However if something fails like dropping a machined piece and damaging it you have to TRY and get the machine set up again to same EXACT setting to make one or two more pieces....very time consuming...I generally make extras for each run but on custom cabinets the doors are never standardized size wise so by having three machines allows me to get set up and leave things set up until the job is over....kind of an investment but sure makes work easier in the long run.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah. Some look and go .......those are almost the same......do you need both?

Yes. I do.


----------



## Cantdog

The bride and I split wood all day yesterday....went out and listened to some good tunes and had supper at The Castle last night...Had Hoss's landlady and my friend John over for brunch today...mmmmmm....lotsa good grub......watched the football game all afternoon......very much the slackers we were today.....Go Pats!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Trip up and back from the lake went well today, very nice day up there, almost no wind and quite mild day in the plus 6C range. Got the floating dock pulled in and ready for winter freeze up. Only saw that got used was a handsaw Dan used to cut off a 2 X 3 for a temp handrail.


----------



## Cantdog

Done on Dave's barn repair job today....had to reshingle 1/4 of the main gambrel and one side of the dormer that got destroyed...new dormer rafters and two main rafters sistered up.....new box trim...sidewall cedar shingles on the dormer.......was a big old spruce.....don't know why people insist on having large feeble trees within striking distance of their homes...


----------



## Stihl 041S

As bad as Smart Phone Zombies!!!

One walked into the side of the van and was puzzled at ME!


----------



## Cantdog

Rain coming in.....hurry it through ovahnight....it's headed for Jerry and Danny.....warm though....but that's gonna change after it clears.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Raining all day till midnight........ Then 40s in the day......20-30s at night for a week or so.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Rain coming in.....hurry it through ovahnight....it's headed for Jerry and Danny.....warm though....but that's gonna change after it clears.....


Sposed to pass through quickly, be gone by 3 pm tomorrow and then temp drop rapidly to below freezing by dark, snow flurries to follow as the rain heads for Newfoundland.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep..... rained and blew all night.....headed your way Jerry......though looks like the majority of the heavy rain is staying north of you guys...heading out over PEI....I gotts 54 'Merican here this morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We have it here , started in heavy a few hours ago , it will be around for a few hours more. Not likely to take down any trees close by.


----------



## tbone75

This cold blast will be heading yer way soon I would guess . Looks like its gonna get cold and stay cold for a while around here .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Finally got some moisture...temps falling all day. To the teens this weekend and highs around the solid water mark. Plenty of soup supplies and plans to build saws....

9010 parts all here. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This cold blast will be heading yer way soon I would guess . Looks like its gonna get cold and stay cold for a while around here .


 Temps will fall and rise all of next week due to rain coming up the coast.


----------



## Cantdog

Been an interesting day ovah-all......The dogs and I took a walk down through the wood lot at the shop...counted 6 standing dead maples and ash and 8 blow downs from the wild winds we've had this fall.....so 14 hardwood trees to go harvest as soon as things firm up a tad...WOOT!!! Came back and tore the oiler out of a Hoosky 455.....the owner said it hadn't been oiling.....found no smokin' gun but cleaned everything and blew out passages, put it back together, started it up ...oiled like crazy!! Called him up to come get it...all done..."How much?" he asked I said $35.00 'Merican......"Sweet" he says. He came by with a sixer of tall green canz for me.....he drinks boy-wizer....so all for me!!.......Then he paid and left a ten spot tip.......I said that wasn't necessary ......he says it would have been way more at the dealer......couldn't argue with that...took the ten and went and bought another sixer of tall green canz......shop fridge stocked now.....WOOT!! I love dem Hooskies.......real money makerz they.....


----------



## Cantdog

As Dancan might say......"Burp.....sure...I'll have 'nuther"......


----------



## dancan

***BURP***







Sure , I'll have anuther ...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Danny 
215-60 r16 instead of 215-65 r16 with about a thousand miles on them......$40 each mounted,balanced and on the rear of the van. 
Cash is king. 
See. Tire peopl are nice.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Danny
> 215-60 r16 instead of 215-65 r16 with about a thousand miles on them......$40 each mounted,balanced and on the rear of the van.
> Cash is king.
> See. Tire peopl are nice.



No they are not......look at the above pic.....only a fekkin Stihlacktite..........


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Danny
> 215-60 r16 instead of 215-65 r16 with about a thousand miles on them......$40 each mounted,balanced and on the rear of the van.
> Cash is king.
> See. Tire peopl are nice.



Thats way better than trying to shoehorn a 245/75/16 in there lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Thats way better than trying to shoehorn a 245/75/16 in there lol


Never dealt with anything but tires on trucks before.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> ***BURP***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure , I'll have anuther ...




Did the concrete ever crack or break up around where those Hooskies are buried? Best use for them if it didn`t.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> No they are not......look at the above pic.....only a fekkin Stihlacktite..........


Thought it was his Christmas Card Photo..........


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Thought it was his Christmas Card Photo..........



Probably is........damn 'Nadian deviate.........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Probably is........damn 'Nadian deviate.........


Spoken like a true Hooskiaphile.......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Spoken like a true Hooskiaphile.......



Well you know the order of my preference.....and the last one is pretty well down the ladder...... alphabeticly speaking.....and of course in my alphabet J comes before H.....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> ***BURP***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure , I'll have anuther ...


MEEN !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Well you know the order of my preference.....and the last one is pretty well down the ladder...... alphabeticly speaking.....and of course in my alphabet J comes before H.....



The letter J has has 2 Ss........Mom said so.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> The letter J has has 2 Ss........Mom said so.




As ALWAYS...mom's right!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> MEEN !!!



Dan says it doesn`t even make good reinforcement for concrete and one can still smell it years later, especially when wet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

No new snow, likely see rain for most of the day. Inside work for today.


----------



## Cantdog

Guessers are saying 2-4" of the white stuff ovahnight and a little more tomorrow. Thursday flushed the Seaway and ran it up to temp....changed the oil and filter....ran her a bit more to get fresh oil everywhere. Will change the drive lube in the spring when it's a bit warmer or the boat is over at the shop....lube only has 38 hrs on it so not an issue. I really like the fresh water cooling system on this engine. A total breeze to drain the cooling water from the engine. The is a little slide type air pump mounted on the top of the heat exchanger....like a small bicycle pump....remove that and there is a Schrader valve on this brass valve right on top of the exchanger....attach the pump give it like 5-6 strokes and two green plastic buttons pop up....then you hear water running, reach over and open the tank vent on the exchanger and all the water drains from the raw water pump, heat exchanger and manifolds......all done.....as my EX sawmill partner was fond of saying "Slicker than snot on a door knob"...he had a bunch of similar sayings.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Guessers are saying 2-4" of the white stuff ovahnight and a little more tomorrow. Thursday flushed the Seaway and ran it up to temp....changed the oil and filter....ran her a bit more to get fresh oil everywhere. Will change the drive lube in the spring when it's a bit warmer or the boat is over at the shop....lube only has 38 hrs on it so not an issue. I really like the fresh water cooling system on this engine. A total breeze to drain the cooling water from the engine. The is a little slide type air pump mounted on the top of the heat exchanger....like a small bicycle pump....remove that and there is a Schrader valve on this brass valve right on top of the exchanger....attach the pump give it like 5-6 strokes and two green plastic buttons pop up....then you hear water running, reach over and open the tank vent on the exchanger and all the water drains from the raw water pump, heat exchanger and manifolds......all done.....as my EX sawmill partner was fond of saying "Slicker than snot on a door knob"...he had a bunch of similar sayings.....



Snow is coming this way, likely see it tomorrow. The Bayliner engine has two radiator type drain plugs, one in the block other in the exhaust manifold, makes it easy to drain it down. I fill it back up with antifreeze to cut down on internal rust over the winter, drain and catch it again in the spring. I would prefer the closed cooling system with heat exchanger but since it only gets used in fresh water it may last a few more years.
Was your sawmilling friend a Canadian? That is a real old saying up this way.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Snow is coming this way, likely see it tomorrow. The Bayliner engine has two radiator type drain plugs, one in the block other in the exhaust manifold, makes it easy to drain it down. I fill it back up with antifreeze to cut down on internal rust over the winter, drain and catch it again in the spring. I would prefer the closed cooling system with heat exchanger but since it only gets used in fresh water it may last a few more years.
> Was your sawmilling friend a Canadian? That is a real old saying up this way.



No he wasn't 'Nadian.....but he could play one on TV....one from way up somewhere...good guy but born about a hunnert an fitty years to late...was always sure he could "teach" mechanical things that didn't work as he thought they should...abuse, he was sure would "teach" things like tractors, saws, the mill itself...anything that actually wasn't alive.....he kept me and the tools busy!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No he wasn't 'Nadian.....but he could play one on TV....one from way up somewhere...good guy but born about a hunnert an fitty years to late...was always sure he could "teach" mechanical things that didn't work as he thought they should...abuse, he was sure would "teach" things like tractors, saws, the mill itself...anything that actually wasn't alive.....he kept me and the tools busy!!!!!



LOL, anvil breaker.


----------



## dancan

Woot !!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL, anvil breaker.



Yep......He was a hunter.....hunted everything...all the time....cook it on a stick.....scared to death of snakes.....one day I went down the yard to work on the planer engine....left him changing the bits on the main saw......was working away when I heard the blood curdling scream.....I ran up to the mill building fast as I could...first thing I see is the main saw with streams of red stuff drizzling off half the diameter.......then I see Foster standing on top of the log pile on the brow....he has all his arms and legs....the red stuff was bar oil we always lubed the gullets with when changing teeth.....and Foster had seen a green snake coiled up in the sun next to where he was sitting changing out the bits..........my fekkin' word.....I 'bout had a heart attack.....ovah a pocket snake......'bout 8" long......totally harmless.....he didn't teach the snake.....wouldn't go within 16 feet of it....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep......He was a hunter.....hunted everything...all the time....cook it on a stick.....scared to death of snakes.....one day I went down the yard to work on the planer engine....left him changing the bits on the main saw......was working away when I heard the blood curdling scream.....I ran up to the mill building fast as I could...first thing I see is the main saw with streams of red stuff drizzling off half the diameter.......then I see Foster standing on top of the log pile on the brow....he has all his arms and legs....the red stuff was bar oil we always lubed the gullets with when changing teeth.....and Foster had seen a green snake coiled up in the sun next to where he was sitting changing out the bits..........my fekkin' word.....I 'bout had a heart attack.....ovah a pocket snake......'bout 8" long......totally harmless.....he didn't teach the snake.....wouldn't go within 16 feet of it....



This guy is an exact double for my BIL almost to a T, beating on machines fixes em good don`t it type of guy. Once beat both front fenders clean off a Ford Falcon cause the exhaust system he just installed came apart at the cross over pipe, often beats broked machines like chainsaws with a sledge hammer. He is absolutely terrified of snakes but makes out to any one that will listen that he is a great white hunter, just has never bagged a deer on his own yet....LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep......He was a hunter.....hunted everything...all the time....cook it on a stick.....scared to death of snakes.....one day I went down the yard to work on the planer engine....left him changing the bits on the main saw......was working away when I heard the blood curdling scream.....I ran up to the mill building fast as I could...first thing I see is the main saw with streams of red stuff drizzling off half the diameter.......then I see Foster standing on top of the log pile on the brow....he has all his arms and legs....the red stuff was bar oil we always lubed the gullets with when changing teeth.....and Foster had seen a green snake coiled up in the sun next to where he was sitting changing out the bits..........my fekkin' word.....I 'bout had a heart attack.....ovah a pocket snake......'bout 8" long......totally harmless.....he didn't teach the snake.....wouldn't go within 16 feet of it....


My Dad was scared of snakes like that too. LOL His best friend was always catching snakes and giving them to me just for his fun . LOL Knew Dad would crap right down his leg when he seen one . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl snowing.......


----------



## Cantdog

Done snowing now.......6" later....looks like it might be time to roll out the studded snows for the truck again....might have to put 'em on just to get out of the driveway....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Done snowing now.......6" later....looks like it might be time to roll out the studded snows for the truck again....might have to put 'em on just to get out of the driveway....


No nation like procrastination! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning people's, finally got snow. Been busier than a horny rabbit. Son got out early yesterday so we finally got out in a tree hunting. Been a long time, it felt good.


----------



## Cantdog

Gonna snow again.....tomorrow....'nuther 3-5" they guessin' this tyme..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a good bit of precip here today, ground was white fer a few hours but then temps rose a few degrees and it all went away.


----------



## Cantdog

Ours settled some today...going cold tonight then snow after daylight tomorrow. Cleaned up around the shop today....drove the beat down to the end of the woodlot to establish the start of my ice road for the winter.......may all rain away...or...not. Make another run tomorrow after the snow/rain/ice quits......keep it packed down then can use it all winter. Makes the forest floor much flatter and easier/faster to get in and out. I guess wintah is here finally.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ours settled some today...going cold tonight then snow after daylight tomorrow. Cleaned up around the shop today....drove the beat down to the end of the woodlot to establish the start of my ice road for the winter.......may all rain away...or...not. Make another run tomorrow after the snow/rain/ice quits......keep it packed down then can use it all winter. Makes the forest floor much flatter and easier/faster to get in and out. I guess wintah is here finally.....



Hence the term/name, ice road. With the terrain being so rough in this neck of the country many miles of ice road was the only way to get forest products out of the woods to roadside. Now the big porters can travel over all but the roughest parts of this province and the winter ice roads are no longer constructed.


----------



## Cantdog

Looks like the guessers have changed their guess......we now 'spose to get just about all rain now.....and looking at the Graydar should be starting pretty damn soon....Shop Day!!!


----------



## Cantdog

OK....just started snowing here.....temp was 14 'Merican but has climbed to 18.....the guessers say it'll get to 43 'Merican by the afternoon.......


----------



## Cantdog

Rain......


----------



## pioneerguy600

More rain, nothing like moraine...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> More rain, nothing like moraine...



Rain is good......so moraine must be better......better than morsnow anyway...I personally could use some morsun......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mosun it is then but colder temps.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mosun it is then but colder temps.




Yep we going cold.....like 10 'Merican tonight with 25 mph NW wind.....put Hoss in for the night...'spose to stay this way for a week or two....mid 20's daytime high...guess it's that tyme of year....no surprise but just the same....not real necessary IMHO....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lakes are all topped up now so it will start making ice real soon, trips up to the camp may be ovah for this year.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lakes are all topped up now so it will start making ice real soon, trips up to the camp may be ovah for this year.



Can't you get in over the back road you brought the Case in on?? I mean until it snows heavy.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Can't you get in over the back road you brought the Case in on?? I mean until it snows heavy.....



Yes but its a very long and rough trip, around 3 hrs from home to there and the road is little more than a wagon path....LOL
I will run the lake until it freezes over, been up there previous years up until New Years, just depends when the ice covers the lake.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes but its a very long and rough trip, around 3 hrs from home to there and the road is little more than a wagon path....LOL
> I will run the lake until it freezes over, been up there previous years up until New Years, just depends when the ice covers the lake.



Yep you never know when that will happen either. A number of years ago my ex sawmill partner and I were doing a addition onto an old hand made log cabin on Toddy Pond, a long, narrow series of ponds that are connected by short narrows. This cabin was on the last segment....no road to it so we were traveling by boat from a camp on that segment that did have access to a dirt road. It was about this tyme of year...one morning about 7:00 we were lugging out stuff down the dock...absolutely calm.....pond just like a mirror, about 10 degrees 'Merican. Our outboard boat was tied up to the float at the end of the permanent dock.....well.....when we stepped onto the float there was this very loud CRUUUUMP that seemed to come from all around us, not from any one direction.....WTF??.......then we noticed the entire pond was froze ovah.....about 1/8" thick...just like that. Seconds before I had been looking at the lake bottom while walking down the dock.....now you couldn't see bottom very well at all. Never seen that before nor since....I guess the surface of the pond was just slightly below freezing and just the giggle of the float when we stepped onto it tipped it over the edge and set off a chain reaction on the molecular level.....weirder than a tree full of owls!!! Broke sheet ice all the way to the cabin......


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yep you never know when that will happen either. A number of years ago my ex sawmill partner and I were doing a addition onto an old hand made log cabin on Toddy Pond, a long, narrow series of ponds that are connected by short narrows. This cabin was on the last segment....no road to it so we were traveling by boat from a camp on that segment that did have access to a dirt road. It was about this tyme of year...one morning about 7:00 we were lugging out stuff down the dock...absolutely calm.....pond just like a mirror, about 10 degrees 'Merican. Our outboard boat was tied up to the float at the end of the permanent dock.....well.....when we stepped onto the float there was this very loud CRUUUUMP that seemed to come from all around us, not from any one direction.....WTF??.......then we noticed the entire pond was froze ovah.....about 1/8" thick...just like that. Seconds before I had been looking at the lake bottom while walking down the dock.....now you couldn't see bottom very well at all. Never seen that before nor since....I guess the surface of the pond was just slightly below freezing and just the giggle of the float when we stepped onto it tipped it over the edge and set off a chain reaction on the molecular level.....weirder than a tree full of owls!!! Broke sheet ice all the way to the cabin......


Like that one!
Morning Gents! Light snow 21.....winds died down thankfully. Yesterday was rough outside up here on Watsons Hill! lol
Hangin' in there! How yah all doin'?
Stay warm!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Bobby!! Yep doing good...tiz the season....to put wood in the stoves!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Hey Bobby , good to see ya post in here .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep you never know when that will happen either. A number of years ago my ex sawmill partner and I were doing a addition onto an old hand made log cabin on Toddy Pond, a long, narrow series of ponds that are connected by short narrows. This cabin was on the last segment....no road to it so we were traveling by boat from a camp on that segment that did have access to a dirt road. It was about this tyme of year...one morning about 7:00 we were lugging out stuff down the dock...absolutely calm.....pond just like a mirror, about 10 degrees 'Merican. Our outboard boat was tied up to the float at the end of the permanent dock.....well.....when we stepped onto the float there was this very loud CRUUUUMP that seemed to come from all around us, not from any one direction.....WTF??.......then we noticed the entire pond was froze ovah.....about 1/8" thick...just like that. Seconds before I had been looking at the lake bottom while walking down the dock.....now you couldn't see bottom very well at all. Never seen that before nor since....I guess the surface of the pond was just slightly below freezing and just the giggle of the float when we stepped onto it tipped it over the edge and set off a chain reaction on the molecular level.....weirder than a tree full of owls!!! Broke sheet ice all the way to the cabin......


Happened to a friend of mine. He has a place in Valhalla Provincial Park in BC. 
Was rowing back to the west shore.....suddenly.....a weird sound and he was surrounded by ice. 
Broke ice all the rest of the way back. 
Physics.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have seen ice form just like that, also saw it thaw in a few mins, does strange things when the surface temp reaches that 32 F state. When younger I used to hunt geese on the salt water flats around here, have witnessed flowing water freeze solid enough in two hours to carry two men dragging a 400+ lb boat full of gear, shotgun shells had to be kept in the inside breast pockets so they would fire reliably. Thermometer was showing -22F all that day.


----------



## Cantdog

Here's another for the history books.....friend came into the shop this afternoon...know him since high school....say "You still Fek around with chainsaws?"....
I says "Yeah"......so he brings in a Hoosky 445....I frown....knowing 4XX Hooskies should be left alone. He says..."Won't start...not even pop" This fella's tight and I always like to take his monies....."I"ll take a look when I get a moment" I says.....he says "OK...guess I'll go to the Castle for supper" So the shop clears out and I'm left alone.....might as well get this ovah with, so I pop the top cover expecting a rotted fuel line....carb intake covered with a film of fuel....smelled funny......drained the fuel tank so I could pressure test the fuel line.....fuel looked funny.....smelled funnier stihl....guess Kyle thought he had a diesel chainsaw....I 'spect when I do get 'er going she gonna smoke some...for a bit.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

LOL, ...That not the first chainsaw I seen and heard of with diesel in it, also had one to fix once that was choked with bar oil. Guess the owner was either drunk or real forgetful, filled the fuel tank with bar oil, saw lit up but soon stalled with lots of smoke pouring out the muffler. Couldn`t get it to start again and just about wore out the recoil rope trying...


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Here's another for the history books.....friend came into the shop this afternoon...know him since high school....say "You still Fek around with chainsaws?"....
> I says "Yeah"......so he brings in a Hoosky 445....I frown....knowing 4XX Hooskies should be left alone. He says..."Won't start...not even pop" This fella's tight and I always like to take his monies....."I"ll take a look when I get a moment" I says.....he says "OK...guess I'll go to the Castle for supper" So the shop clears out and I'm left alone.....might as well get this ovah with, so I pop the top cover expecting a rotted fuel line....carb intake covered with a film of fuel....smelled funny......drained the fuel tank so I could pressure test the fuel line.....fuel looked funny.....smelled funnier stihl....guess Kyle thought he had a diesel chainsaw....I 'spect when I do get 'er going she gonna smoke some...for a bit.....


That is funny !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That is funny !!



Yep.....I went right down to the Castle and made him buy me a pint before I told him of hiz error...LOL!!! If everything else checks out may try starting it on a prime a few times....rather not take carb off to clean it out.....those are worse than a Stihl to work on....hopefully I can get the diesel in the system diluted enough to get it running.....definite an out door start though...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep.....I went right down to the Castle and made him buy me a pint before I told him of hiz error...LOL!!! If everything else checks out may try starting it on a prime a few times....rather not take carb off to clean it out.....those are worse than a Stihl to work on....hopefully I can get the diesel in the system diluted enough to get it running.....definite an out door start though...LOL!!!



Shop would be very blue if it did start up in there, double that with the cussing...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shop would be very blue if it did start up in there, double that with the cussing...LOL



OH My!.......and ....OH My!!!!....very blue indeed......like starting an old worn out Deetroit on a cold morning!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> OH My!.......and ....OH My!!!!....very blue indeed......like starting an old worn out Deetroit on a cold morning!!!!!!



Smoke a good bit til they warm up, always a trail of blue running downhill with the throttle up.


----------



## Cantdog

Slackerzzzzz......Page III alert!!!! 

Went down in the woodlot today......took the 521E.....cold day....around 20 'Merican....the first time I use the 521 each year it sure puts a smile on my face.....a day like this make the heated handles a joy to use....processed a nice tall standing dead maple. What bark there was left on the stem fell away when splitting......nice and dry.....that nice pink color inside.....burns like coal...


----------



## little possum

Look here. I spies a wittle fuzzy poosum. Hope you fellas are good. It's been quite some time since I've logged on


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Look here. I spies a wittle fuzzy poosum. Hope you fellas are good. It's been quite some time since I've logged on



Merry Christmas LP!!


----------



## little possum

Merry Christmas to you Jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

LP, ..I hope SP and mom are doing well, wish them a Merry Christmas for me and the rest of the old gang.


----------



## little possum

I will do that! Everything's good here. I'm on a new chapter of life with a new career. Mom and dad are good. His back still bothers him. But he stays pretty busy


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to hear from you LP, keep on trucking...


----------



## tbone75

little possum said:


> Look here. I spies a wittle fuzzy poosum. Hope you fellas are good. It's been quite some time since I've logged on


Good to see ya LP , hope all is well with ya .


----------



## dancan

Merry CrixMas LP !


----------



## little possum

Hey John! And uncle Dan too!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Merry Christmas LP. Was down your way a couple of times lately.. never time to stop in though. 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was good to see a long lost member drop by, so many have come and went their way this ole thread just keeps stumbling along.


----------



## little possum

I'm around sometimes Jimmy. haha.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

little possum said:


> I'm around sometimes Jimmy. haha.


I meant the house... not Buies Creek

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well whatta you know,"they do exist"....


----------



## little possum

Jimmy in NC said:


> I meant the house... not Buies Creek
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


won't catch me near that place unless I'm meeting you! Boy that was a long run around. She was trash.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey LP......sorry I'm slow to wish you well......been busier than a one legged man in an azz kickin' contest....good to hear from you!!!


----------



## little possum

Howdy Robin!


----------



## dancan

Ummm , how's muh truck ?


----------



## little possum

Haha. Sitting with dead batteries. Last cold snap killed em dead. But I still love it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Haha. Sitting with dead batteries. Last cold snap killed em dead. But I still love it.



OMG!! Say it aint so!! Dan, we gotta go rescue yer truck!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> OMG!! Say it aint so!! Dan, we gotta go rescue yer truck!



Yup .
It don't sound like he's worthy , dead batteries ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup .
> It don't sound like he's worthy , dead batteries ...



Def mistreatment, seriously!!


----------



## dancan

Yup , betcha he's got a Husky or two in his closet ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

If I remember right he has a few big Huskies.


----------



## little possum

mistreatment. And def a closet husky lover. 
I is just a po' municipality worker now. Christmas shopping has killed the bank account. And my last Franchi didn't help any. Haha batteries will be installed next week.


----------



## little possum

Don't need no silly Ford when you can just daily drive the International (dt466 and spicer 5 spd soon to be a 7 spd)


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl snowin' here....


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Stihl snowin' here....


Went to freezing rain for a spell....now lots of rain....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Been raining since last night.
In the 40s.....


----------



## Cantdog

Snow nearly here......Santa's done.....and to all a good night!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Have a good one Lad......


----------



## stihl023/5

Merry Christmas


----------



## stihl023/5

Winter storm warning through tomorrow here.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Merry Christmas dude......haven't seen you as much.


----------



## little possum

Merry Christmas ya filthy animals.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## tbone75

Merry Christmas everyone !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Our electrical power was off from 4:30 pm Christmas day until 11:55 am today, many more still out of power. Just a short duration of high wind gusts took down a lot of trees.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Our electrical power was off from 4:30 pm Christmas day until 11:55 am today, many more still out of power. Just a short duration of high wind gusts took down a lot of trees.


Least ya had fire fer heat .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Least ya had fire fer heat .



Yep, nothing like wood fire fer heat, steady and reliable, me setting back all nice n comfy while others were not so lucky.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep can't do better than wood heat.....just as simple as it gets.....as long as you set up for it......plenty dry wood....and a good safe installation...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep can't do better than wood heat.....just as simple as it gets.....as long as you set up for it......plenty dry wood....and a good safe installation...



Wouldn`t have it any other way! One reason I only spend a little time in Cali, too warm there for me and the seasons just don`t change enough.


----------



## Cantdog

Looks like I'll be going through the wood the next week at least......looking like 0-+2 day time highs.....-10 or so ovah night for the foreseeable future....Brrrr...just like winta...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Looks like I'll be going through the wood the next week at least......looking like 0-+2 day time highs.....-10 or so ovah night for the foreseeable future....Brrrr...just like winta...


We have a bitter cold stretch for here coming up. Lots will be cold. Several days below freezing is uncommon here. Lots of frozen water lines and all. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have a good stock of very dry Stihl cut wood on hand, plenty enough to last til mid May 2018, it will keep the cold on the outside of these walls.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl cut hardwood glowing through the glass door keeping those chill temps other side, may start up a couple Stihls after lunch. Don`t worry, they like to work in the cold unlike the Orange saws that just shiver at the thought n drop screws on the ground......LOL


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Looks like I'll be going through the wood the next week at least......looking like 0-+2 day time highs.....-10 or so ovah night for the foreseeable future....Brrrr...just like winta...


Yah.....going thru the wood. Glad I got a few loads last week.
Hope you all had a nice Christmas! Warm pair a socks and a rack full of dry wood! Pot a beans! lol
Take care!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Yah.....going thru the wood. Glad I got a few loads last week.
> Hope you all had a nice Christmas! Warm pair a socks and a rack full of dry wood! Pot a beans! lol
> Take care!


 Cheers Bobby, all of the above going on here right now!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Yah.....going thru the wood. Glad I got a few loads last week.
> Hope you all had a nice Christmas! Warm pair a socks and a rack full of dry wood! Pot a beans! lol
> Take care!


Hey Bobby , hope you had a fine Christmas too !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going to be a cold night, 60 km winds does not make it feel any better.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Going to be a cold night, 60 km winds does not make it feel any better.


No that don't.


----------



## Cantdog

Brrrrrr......a brisk -5 'Merican here......NOAA's 10 day forecast.....minus single digits every night.....plus single digits every day until next Wed.......then a heat wave!! 'sposed to get clear up to +22!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lots of new ice, no new snow.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lots of new ice, no new snow.


Finally woke up to no new snow. They say more coming.


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Finally woke up to no new snow. They say more coming.



We havn`t had any amount yet, only thin skiffs that melted away so far but next storm will likely dump enough to stick around longer.


----------



## Cantdog

OOOOooooooooh......Pade III alert!!!! Damn cold here....need to warm things up.......anyone wanna buy a MINTEE 57 year old 90cc MaC??? Hasn't cut a full cord of wood in 55 years...MINT!! And it was only used in island spruce before that.... don't think it evah cut a HARDwood tree in it's life.....second ownah sale!!! I'm tellin' ya... MINT!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> OOOOooooooooh......Pade III alert!!!! Damn cold here....need to warm things up.......anyone wanna buy a MINTEE 57 year old 90cc MaC??? Hasn't cut a full cord of wood in 55 years...MINT!! And it was only used in island spruce before that.... don't think it evah cut a HARDwood tree in it's life.....second ownah sale!!! I'm tellin' ya... MINT!!!!



Would you consider a trade, I got a truckload of all mag Homies, ya can have em all, fill yer truck box full next time you are up this way. Worth much monies just for scrap, wait a min, that all they is likely good for, some run but they might have air leaks.......LOL


----------



## Sty57

pioneerguy600 said:


> Would you consider a trade, I got a truckload of all mag Homies, ya can have em all, fill yer truck box full next time you are up this way. Worth much monies just for scrap, wait a min, that all they is likely good for, some run but they might have air leaks.......LOL


Dibz on the ones that don't fit in his truck........


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Would you consider a trade, I got a truckload of all mag Homies, ya can have em all, fill yer truck box full next time you are up this way. Worth much monies just for scrap, wait a min, that all they is likely good for, some run but they might have air leaks.......LOL




Nah...no trades....I've had this saw since 1965....couldn't get it to run....didn't know much about saws back then other than my first saw which was a Lombard.....anyway ended up trading it off with a friend for something else I didn't need.......he was going to a local vocational school and took it in to their shop as his "Project".....went all through it, new seals, carb kit, fuel line, points etc. Got it running great but even though this guy was 6' 8" and weighed 275 lbs. and cut a fair amount of wood, he had little interest in actually using it even as a yard saw. So it sat some more and a couple years later I took it back in trade just to even out the value of two other things we were trading. I took it back to the island of it's youth for a camp saw.....my father, then in his 80's said it was to heavy for him.....so it sat some more.....I was out there one fall and ran out of wood and there was a nice dry spruce blowdown about 16" dia. I filed the Mac and fired it up.....at WOT you could count the teeth go by......I worried two blocks off the stump in ten minutes and shut it off......it hasn't been started since....that would have been...perhaps 1980. I took the 49sp out the next trip and finished the rest of the tree in about ten minutes.....about a quarter cord.....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

Sty57 said:


> Dibz on the ones that don't fit in his truck........



If you make a run up for Jerry's Homies leave room in yer truck....on the way back I can certainly top off the load with a number more....!!!


----------



## Sty57

Cantdog said:


> If you make a run up for Jerry's Homies leave room in yer truck....on the way back I can certainly top off the load with a number more....!!!


LOL, might have to get one of Jimmy's dump trucks for the trip. [emoji16]


----------



## pioneerguy600

I STILL HAVE 5 -6 McCullochs hanging around, they were my uncles from mothers side of family. He had a bunch of those 10-10 series saws that never ran right. He would tinker with them all the time and could get one to run an hour or so each day. I ran my Pioneer and it would bury him in wood any day were out there cutting.He just couldn`t give up on those old McCullochs with those bullfrog carbs. Maybe he was smarter than one thinks, he could tinker the day away while others put the wood on the ground.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My FIL only ran Homies all his life, far as he was concerned they were the only good saw. He left me a collection of XL12`s and Super XL`s, one 663 and one 923 plus the big gear drive, 1130G I think it was, that one found a new home.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I STILL HAVE 5 -6 McCullochs hanging around, they were my uncles from mothers side of family. He had a bunch of those 10-10 series saws that never ran right. He would tinker with them all the time and could get one to run an hour or so each day. I ran my Pioneer and it would bury him in wood any day were out there cutting.He just couldn`t give up on those old McCullochs with those bullfrog carbs. Maybe he was smarter than one thinks, he could tinker the day away while others put the wood on the ground.



Yep.....those 10-10s were poor....I've told this story before but I don't think in this thread.....so....the year is 1977.....my future sawmill partner bought one brandy new....$179.00 plus tacks.......a little later in the year I bought my 49SP.....he laffed hiz azz off when I told him I paid $250.00 out the door....Suckka! he screamed!! We cut wood together all the time......the second time out I was cutting along "quietly" and I heard this raging (as he did frequently)......and looked up to see him swinging the 10-10 by the bar and smacking it repeatedly against a yellow birch.....when he was done he still had the bar in his hand with a bit of unrecognizable yellow metal still attached.....the snow around the tree was covered in more yellow metal and black plastic....................the next weekend he showed up with a brand new 70E.....we ran those two Jonsereds together the next ten years.....real good pair...the saws I mean. I still have my saw and a couple years back I inquired about his 70E.......he had twin boyz.....they were absolute evil on the planet.......bad seeds and not to bright....they straight gassed the 70E when Foster made them cut firewood whilst they were still living at home.......the saw went to the dump......the boyz are still living at home.....I think they're 37 years old now...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep.....those 10-10s were poor....I've told this story before but I don't think in this thread.....so....the year is 1977.....my future sawmill partner bought one brandy new....$179.00 plus tacks.......a little later in the year I bought my 49SP.....he laffed hiz azz off when I told him I paid $250.00 out the door....Suckka! he screamed!! We cut wood together all the time......the second time out I was cutting along "quietly" and I heard this raging (as he did frequently)......and looked up to see him swinging the 10-10 by the bar and smacking it repeatedly against a yellow birch.....when he was done he still had the bar in his hand with a bit of unrecognizable yellow metal still attached.....the snow around the tree was covered in more yellow metal and black plastic....................the next weekend he showed up with a brand new 70E.....we ran those two Jonsereds together the next ten years.....real good pair...the saws I mean. I still have my saw and a couple years back I inquired about his 70E.......he had twin boyz.....they were absolute evil on the planet.......bad seeds and not to bright....they straight gassed the 70E when Foster made them cut firewood whilst they were still living at home.......the saw went to the dump......the boyz are still living at home.....I think they're 37 years old now...



That the guy that believed beating on tools taught them a lesson?....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That the guy that believed beating on tools taught them a lesson?....LOL



Yep......you'da thought I'da picked up on that before buying a sawmill with him.........actually known him since 7th grade.....but I thought.......WRONG!!!!!!


----------



## edwardo

Start a fight?

Let’s talk about climbing with gaffs & a flip line in comparison to swinging around in Trees like monkeys!!!


----------



## dancan

If we were meant to swing around in trees we'd have been born with tails ...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Teds a rube.......well. Since The Incident.......but we don't talk about The Incident..............


----------



## edwardo

Stihl 041S said:


> Teds a rube.......well. Since The Incident.......but we don't talk about The Incident..............



What’s a rube? Can’t make judgement till I know what I am!!! You’re likely right though..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Well if he likes to run 056`s then he can`t be all that bad.


----------



## edwardo

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well if he likes to run 056`s then he can`t be all that bad.


Ooh, (glittering watery eyes) that’s what started it all. That old 056 av super... 


That’s the first emoji I’ve ever used so you know it’s serious!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, big heavy torquey old saws and as long as the ignition did not get overheated often they would lay the wood down.


----------



## Stihl 041S

056 Top end goes well on an 064 or 066.......

I started on a Disston 100........bought new in 48 by my dad.....heating a 13 room house in Up state NY.

Near The Tug Hill plateau .....saw 108” of snow........ in 48Hrs in 66. 

Hey Ron!!! 

Miss it much.


----------



## edwardo

Stihl 041S said:


> 056 Top end goes well on an 064 or 066.......
> 
> I started on a Disston 100........bought new in 48 by my dad.....heating a 13 room house in Up state NY.
> 
> Near The Tug Hill plateau .....saw 108” of snow........ in 48Hrs in 66.
> 
> Hey Ron!!!
> 
> Miss it much.



All of those extra periods perfectly convey your adverse feelings towards me.


----------



## Stihl 041S

edwardo said:


> All of those extra periods perfectly convey your adverse feelings towards me.


Nope....check back......I do that all the time..........ask anyone.


----------



## edwardo

Stihl 041S said:


> Nope....check back......I do that all the time..........ask anyone.




Maybe had you replied to me about why you think I’m a country bumpkin I wouldn’t have to make such, insinuations. Can, you answer my question?


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Nope....check back......I do that all the time..........ask anyone.


And I taught him...LOL!! Or at least promoted!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

edwardo said:


> Maybe had you replied to me about why you think I’m a country bumpkin I wouldn’t have to make such, insinuations. Can, you answer my question?


What is the question?

Go back and look at my posts anywhere.

Guns and ammo.......most anywhere. Lol

You never looked.

Hey Lad.........Isle au Haut is at 13 Merican.........you should be at camp.......the anchor is gonn weigh about 22 Stone.

Welding rod not included of course....

Hey John......email fixed yet?


----------



## edwardo

Cantdog said:


> And I taught him...LOL!! Or at



Better keep at it. Where’r The periods here?


----------



## edwardo

That’s the most recents.


----------



## Cantdog

edwardo said:


> View attachment 621985
> View attachment 621986
> 
> 
> Better keep at it. Where’r The periods here?






edwardo said:


> That’s the most recents.



Chit.........you caught us.....we been doing this a long time.....just to pizz you off......knew you'd be back eventually.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Not every post. Lol 
One example does not make the rule. Lol

Bless his heart.


----------



## Stihl 041S

1


edwardo said:


> View attachment 621985
> View attachment 621986
> 
> 
> Better keep at it. Where’r The periods here?


1st
2nd
3rd
4th
7th
9th
11th
Lol
All have them. 
Longer posts.......more periods.....


----------



## edwardo

Cantdog said:


> Chit.........you caught us.....we been doing this a long time.....just to pizz you off......knew you'd be back eventually.....




Oh sure, whatever you’re lying..






(Dangit, shoot, how could they be so cunning.)


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Chit.........you caught us.....we been doing this a long time.....just to pizz you off......knew you'd be back eventually.....


Hey Robin period period period period the Dolmar is on ice period period period sorry period period period period period I'm a heathen period period period period 

Can we go back to not spelling it out period period period period peu just for the new kid period period period period please !!!!!!

He has to learn to read sometime period period period


----------



## Stihl 041S

edwardo said:


> Oh sure, whatever you’re lying..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Dangit, shoot, how could they be so cunning.)


That man has never lied here. Never
Go back and read the posts. 

Most of the posts YOU posted had the periods....

We keep it light here. And we don't lie 
Pax


----------



## tbone75

Email is stihl broke . No idea why or how it got broke , sent you a new one .


----------



## edwardo

Stihl 041S said:


> That man has never lied here. Never
> Go back and read the posts.
> 
> Most of the posts YOU posted had the periods....
> 
> We keep it light here. And we don't lie
> Pax



The ( ) are the dead giveaway to my sarcasm......................................................................


----------



## Cantdog

Ah, well then, and now back to our regularly scheduled programing.....

Six below 'Merican and clear here this morning.....good day to get out a couple big standing dead ash way down on the back edge of my property line. Good and firm in the woods after a week of sub zero nights and single digit daze. Great weather to be working in the woods.....no flies or other pests and cold doesn't bother as long as you stay busy.....and having a heated handle saw doesn't hurt either!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

A balmy 13.......and done for the year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The cold lets get into places too difficult to get to when not froze over.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The cold lets get into places too difficult to get to when not froze over.



Yep and snow really helps smooth out the road.....made four trips in and out yesterday....after the first complete trip was able to go back in light in high range.....that can't happen without some snow to pack into the low spots....of course I've run that beat three times before this season packing my ice road down.

OOOops dropped two more degrees whilst I was making koffee......8 below now.....windthrill of minus 23 they say.......wish I had a heated helmet.....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep and snow really helps smooth out the road.....made four trips in and out yesterday....after the first complete trip was able to go back in light in high range.....that can't happen without some snow to pack into the low spots....of course I've run that beat three times before this season packing my ice road down.
> 
> OOOops dropped two more degrees whilst I was making koffee......8 below now.....windthrill of minus 23 they say.......wish I had a heated helmet.....LOL!!



We were running on an ice road ourselves yesterday but it wasn`t man made, sure is smooth though. Its a balmy -13C here right now, sure don`t want no wind with it.


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Email is stihl broke . No idea why or how it got broke , sent you a new one .


Email is back up and running again , no idea how ? LOL


----------



## dancan

Still summer here , waiting for de snow ...


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Still summer here , waiting for de snow ...


Just sent all ours up to you.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Just sent all ours up to you.........



Thanks Rob, still summer here, no new snow but got the best ice roads evah!


----------



## dancan

I regifted it to Ron , I'm sure he likes prezzies lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Still summer here , waiting for de snow ...



Got some real nice Stihl cut wood there ,Dan!


----------



## cheeves

Happy New Year you guys!
Heads up Robin! Weather on the way! ? Blizzard conditions with winds up to 65 in a few!
Stay warm everyone. Harbor froze over here.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Email is back up and running again , no idea how ? LOL


Howdy T!! How's the back been? Take care! 
Need anything let me know!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Happy New Year you guys!
> Heads up Robin! Weather on the way! ? Blizzard conditions with winds up to 65 in a few!
> Stay warm everyone. Harbor froze over here.



Happy New Year Bobby, stay warm.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Happy New Year Bobby, stay warm.


Same to you Jerry! Thanks! Take care!
Hope to get a load of dead standing oak tomorrow. Will be using Mighty Mouse!


----------



## dancan

Happy New Year Bobby !
And to all you other Yahoo's !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Happy New Year Bobby !
> And to all you other Yahoo's !


 Real smooth road ya have there ,Dan.


----------



## dancan

Be smoother ride if I had paid the extra monies for a high speed tire balance lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Be smoother ride if I had paid the extra monies for a high speed tire balance lol



Bet those chains would throw the balance off anyways.


----------



## cheeves

dancan said:


> Happy New Year Bobby !
> And to all you other Yahoo's !


Thanks Dan! Happy New Year! Great looking tractor and Country!!! I'm Jealous!


----------



## dancan

That piccy work ?


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Happy New Year you guys!
> Heads up Robin! Weather on the way! ? Blizzard conditions with winds up to 65 in a few!
> Stay warm everyone. Harbor froze over here.



Yeah I'm hearing that Bobby....no comment on accumulation yet from NOAA....but looks like Thurs and Thurs night......then right back to the deep freeze for the foreseeable future.

Gotta take the daughter to the airport in Bangor in the morning.....leaving at 3:30 AM....when I get back guess I''ll head into the woods and get out the last half of that big ash I downed yesterday.....get that cleaned up and put away before it gets buried!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> That piccy work ?



yep....I'm seeing it..


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Happy New Year you guys!
> Heads up Robin! Weather on the way! ? Blizzard conditions with winds up to 65 in a few!
> Stay warm everyone. Harbor froze over here.




Yeah...the edge of the sea smoke gets further away every day!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> yep....I'm seeing it..



Your ice road that smooth Robin?


----------



## tbone75

Happy New Year !!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your ice road that smooth Robin?



Nope...not even close.....LOL....mines just smoother than bare ground/rocks is all....but it is smoother....but no standing water to seek it's own level....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nope...not even close.....LOL....mines just smoother than bare ground/rocks is all....but it is smoother....but no standing water to seek it's own level....


 Makes travel on the level sections much easier, not as much help on the more vertical/hilly sections but still better than sinking in mud.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , rocks ...











Lil Blue Buddy havin a good tyme !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, we have rocks here, looks like a water fall if the water wasn`t ice.


----------



## pioneerguy600

See Blue Buddy working on a tan, catching some rays!


----------



## Cantdog

Went down in the woods to collect the remains (about 1/3 cord) of a big ash I dropped and bucked to stove length last Sun. Brought one load of fit & split cookstove wood.....realized I lost muh wood hook......coming back in I found it.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> See Blue Buddy working on a tan, catching some rays!


Some lil twigs to spread his toes. 
All over tan you know.


----------



## Stihl 041S

At least ya found it.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

As long as he didn`t find it with a tire.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> As long as he didn`t find it with a tire.



Yeah ...well.....you evah lose a wood hook in a snow road and NOT find it with a tire???


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yeah ...well.....you evah lose a wood hook in a snow road and NOT find it with a tire???


Be funnier if it wasn't true........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sharp pointed metal objects and air inflated tires don`t get along well but seem to attract each other.


----------



## fwgsaw

I have metal pointy things in all my tires no problems so far


----------



## Cantdog

fwgsaw said:


> I have metal pointy things in all my tires no problems so far



Yeah me too......but they ain't got handles on them that allow them to lay only one of two ways....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Be funnier if it wasn't true........



The real funny thing is.....and I can't figger it out.....but it got the rear tire not only once but twice...about an inch and a half apart.....only drove ovah it once.....so far 2018 is not looking that great.....other than New Years Day.....that was good....but since then has been less than one would expect......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The real funny thing is.....and I can't figger it out.....but it got the rear tire not only once but twice...about an inch and a half apart.....only drove ovah it once.....so far 2018 is not looking that great.....other than New Years Day.....that was good....but since then has been less than one would expect......



2018 figures there is an over abundance in the,sporran.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> 2018 figures there is an over abundance in the,sporran.



That MUST be what it is......it can stop anytime.....sporran is real thin right now...more like an envelope with nothing in it.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Need another copper mine to come along.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Need another copper mine to come along.



I do.....but a poor time of year for such things....not undoable, but poor....shop work is coming in all the time...got three jobs going right now....one of those will be a minor copper mine once I get the bank of custom, restoration windows built and installed.....ordered the glass yesterday.....restoration glass matched to the 1900 era....13" X 16" panes...$50.00 plus per pane..'Merican.....need 14....be damn careful glazing those puppies in !!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sharp pointed metal objects and air inflated tires don`t get along well but seem to attract each other.


Few winters ago had my Truck parked up here on the top of the hill. Didn't lock it. Kids got in and tried to steal my pulp hook along with a few other items. Something spooked em and they apparently dropped the stuff in the snow in front of my truck. I got in it started it up and drove over the hook along with a set of jumper cables ect. Didn't see them because the front of the truck was pointed up some being on the side of the hill. These big tires didn't get punctured but the cables got hurt.
Robin this storm has some wind to it. Already gusts up to 40!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep it's just getting here Bobby........


----------



## Cantdog

It's here now!! Started snowing in earnest so I went up to put Hoss in for the day.....OK going up but coming back just about white out conditions...snowing hard...blowing hard...4WD tyme!!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> It's here now!! Started snowing in earnest so I went up to put Hoss in for the day.....OK going up but coming back just about white out conditions...snowing hard...blowing hard...4WD tyme!!!


Comin' down now here too and blowin'! Big flakes.....like on one of those Hollywood sets! lol Shoveled in some places cuz there's a layer of slush that is going to freeze.
Lost power for an instance rt at 1:00 PM.....enough for a heads up.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep....pretty big storm.....you can see the eye form ....like a hurricane....

http://www.goes.noaa.gov/dml/east/nhem/eaus/rb.html


----------



## dancan

No new snow here but about 75k people without power in the province , Jerry be one of them .


----------



## Cantdog

Dig out tyme........about a foot of new snow.....power remained stable throughout....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Dig out tyme........about a foot of new snow.....power remained stable throughout....


Least you kept yer power .


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning people's, -digits again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Didn`t get any snow but the wind knocked the power out for 28 hrs + ,storm brought mild temps but temps will drop quickly now the storm has passed on.


----------



## cheeves

Sorry you lost your power! 
Lights flickered on and off about 4 different times but miraculously stayed on. Wind was something. Not as much snow as they predicted. 3 different line crews were all down the Governor Bradford just parked. 30+ trucks.
Cold still -10 WC but warm up coming!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Sorry you lost your power!
> Lights flickered on and off about 4 different times but miraculously stayed on. Wind was something. Not as much snow as they predicted. 3 different line crews were all down the Governor Bradford just parked. 30+ trucks.
> Cold still -10 WC but warm up coming!



Actually we loose power up here much more now that a private for profit company took over from the govt owned utility. They have a monopoly here and their work ethic it no scheduled maintenance, just repair when broke attitude. When it was govt owned crews would keep the trees cut back far enough that they didn`t fall on or contact the high tension wires but now that its a private company they won`t spend money on keeping the foilage away from the lines, when we get winds the trees fall or touch the wires causing fuses to blow at the substations. They let power poles rot off at ground level and let them lean at bad angles until they break. Before poles were changed out and shored up, stay wires installed etc. Couple that with letting 75% of the workforce go, layoffs and retirements and one can see there will always be extended power outs when high winds blow through. Now one better own at least one electrical generator to get through between power outages which are trending to be longer periods as the years pass.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Actually we loose power up here much more now that a private for profit company took over from the govt owned utility. They have a monopoly here and their work ethic it no scheduled maintenance, just repair when broke attitude. When it was govt owned crews would keep the trees cut back far enough that they didn`t fall on or contact the high tension wires but now that its a private company they won`t spend money on keeping the foilage away from the lines, when we get winds the trees fall or touch the wires causing fuses to blow at the substations. They let power poles rot off at ground level and let them lean at bad angles until they break. Before poles were changed out and shored up, stay wires installed etc. Couple that with letting 75% of the workforce go, layoffs and retirements and one can see there will always be extended power outs when high winds blow through. Now one better own at least one electrical generator to get through between power outages which are trending to be longer periods as the years pass.



Ummm...yep that would likely be Halifax based Emera Incorporated.....as a previous Bangor Hydro Electric customer now an Emera Maine customer I find the exact same thing going on.......they didn't seem to get the memo about trees growing ALL THE TIME.... another practice I've noticed is when a pole is damaged or a taller one installed, the Hydro always pulled old pole....nope... not Emera....just leave it standing there next to the new one!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ummm...yep that would likely be Halifax based Emera Incorporated.....as a previous Bangor Hydro Electric customer now an Emera Maine customer I find the exact same thing going on.......they didn't seem to get the memo about trees growing ALL THE TIME.... another practice I've noticed is when a pole is damaged or a taller one installed, the Hydro always pulled old pole....nope... not Emera....just leave it standing there next to the new one!!!


 Right, its Emera and they are only concerned with providing a good return to their stockholders/profit margins.All calls in to them about dangerous trees gets the same result, we don`t remove trees until they break our equipment. We have poles leaning at 15 degrees or more,thus putting ever increasing strain on the other poles in line, they have been reported over and over, only getting worse every storm but they will stay that way til they fall and take several more with them, some even have two or more can transformers on them, surely a few hours to stand them up straight, affix guy wires if necessary, would cost less than a domino effect 5 -10 pole down condition usually involving overtime for the workforce during inclement weather.


----------



## dancan

But , when it's "storm damage" , that expense goes in this "column" , then they can go to the UARB and claw back all that expense directly in rate hikes .
I'll bet "maintenance" falls in another "column" which is , well , just "maintenance" ...


----------



## dancan

Giter Done !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Giter Done !!!



Don`t see any pfirr in that pile.


----------



## dancan

No pffftfir or pfffftpoople were harmed in today's outing , just spruce , tamarack and maple .


----------



## pioneerguy600

All better than pfiir and poffle, just about any wood is better. White birch is not much better though....LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey !
I like my birch lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey !
> I like my birch lol



Just big weeds, only part any good, birch bark....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I don't mind birch......but the trick with it is.....it can't sit any length of time dead in the round....needs to be fit & split ASAP and if stacked outside uncovered, must be stacked bark side up. If it sits to long just turns to mush.....rather popplish in fact . But you get it dry and keep it dry works good for me.....not my favorite when I see it in a load I just bought.....Edward knows this....maple and oak is all he sends me by truck.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, we break the bark as soon as one is down, got Dan even ripping the bark in on as many sides as we can get at full length of the tree stem, chainsaw cuts right through the bar into the green wood. That way if it sits for a couple of months before its split n stacked it is not stewing in its own juice.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, we break the bark as soon as one is down, got Dan even ripping the bark in on as many sides as we can get at full length of the tree stem, chainsaw cuts right through the bar into the green wood. That way if it sits for a couple of months before its split n stacked it is not stewing in its own juice.



Yep done that myself...gotta open it up somehow and let it dry....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dry poffle makes good kindlings, but where to find dry poffle is the question.


----------



## Cantdog

Page III alert!!

Don't think my boy is gonna make it....

Just so grateful he and I got to spend 5 weeks alone on the island this past summer/fall...was a good tyme....good boy him...eh?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Page III alert!!
> 
> Don't think my boy is gonna make it....
> 
> Just so grateful he and I got to spend 5 weeks alone on the island this past summer/fall...was a good tyme....good boy him...eh?
> 
> View attachment 624700



So very sorry to hear that Robin, what he has usually takes them sooner than later. You had great times together,the memories will last longer than that....


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks Jerry......he means a lot to us.....I've had dogs all my adult life so am a little used to it......not that that makes it any easier.....eventually one of them probably will out live me.....but this is the first critter the bride has raised from a puppy.....she having a hard go.......sadness in the home....not a lot of joy about.....


----------



## tbone75

Sure sorry to hear that Robin .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Jerry......he means a lot to us.....I've had dogs all my adult life so am a little used to it......not that that makes it any easier.....eventually one of them probably will out live me.....but this is the first critter the bride has raised from a puppy.....she having a hard go.......sadness in the home....not a lot of joy about.....



I understand only too well, been down that road so many times but the sadness and hurt never gets any easier no matter how many. The memories of days and trips shared with them is all I have now, can`t bring myself to get another, my loss but it got just too damm hard seeing them go, each one took a bit of me with them. Never would of had those memories without having them with me, hard trade off in the end.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure sorry to hear that Robin .




Thanks John...tight spot right now......watched the daughter saying goodbye to Canso on the morning of the second of Jan when she was headed back to school......wanted to tell her he might not be here when she returns......but kept still.....that's a sight I wont forget......and don't regret saying notthing.....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I understand only too well, been down that road so many times but the sadness and hurt never gets any easier no matter how many. The memories of days and trips shared with them is all I have now, can`t bring myself to get another, my loss but it got just too damm hard seeing them go, each one took a bit of me with them. Never would of had those memories without having them with me, hard trade off in the end.




Ayep........I concur....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thanks John...tight spot right now......watched the daughter saying goodbye to Canso on the morning of the second of Jan when she was headed back to school......wanted to tell her he might not be here when she returns......but kept still.....that's a sight I wont forget......and don't regret saying notthing.....



You did what was best, hard to do but was best. Have done same with my daughter, knew her favorite wouldn`t be here by the time she got back home, couldn`t bear to tell her before she left. Near ripped my heart out though watching her pat and nuzzle ,saying goodbye and telling her most cherished animal she would be back real soon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sentimental old fool tips a second glass toward the West.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sentimental old fool tips a second glass toward the West.




Other sentimental old fools doing the same.......repeatedly.......however it plays...life goes on......for some of us.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Very sorry Robin ...brings back memories of hard times for me. Your whole house hold is in my thoughts and prayers. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

There is always great dogs........dogs ya love.

Then there are some that are good as any dog.....and better than most men.

Sorry Ol Buddy.......was never good at this part of it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Looking for 621 filters tomorrow .....

Any other JredsS requests?

This is the place I found the NOS 621 cover.......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Looking for 621 filters tomorrow .....
> 
> Any other JredsS requests?
> 
> This is the place I found the NOS 621 cover.......



You might ask about a 451EV heated handle switch.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

I did ........no go.......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I did ........no go.......



Ahhh....did I ask you that before?? Seems like I might have.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Ahhh....did I ask you that before?? Seems like I might have.....


Probably why I asked.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> You might ask about a 451EV heated handle switch.....


Is that the switch you found for me from someone you knew ? Any other saws have the same switch ? I stihl have all my red saws . Couple of them are parts saws . Sept the 80 is Robs .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Is that the switch you found for me from someone you knew ? Any other saws have the same switch ? I stihl have all my red saws . Couple of them are parts saws . Sept the 80 is Robs .



_ I can't remember John_.....the switch for the 451EV has a white plastic toggle and is only an on/off type....the switch for the 521E has a metal toggle like kill a Jonsereds kill switch and has three positions...left, middle and right for the two speed heat.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some say Stihl is over engineered....LOL
Stihl toggle switch for heated handles, off-on, metal toggle handle so it won`t break.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> _ I can't remember John_.....the switch for the 451EV has a white plastic toggle and is only an on/off type....the switch for the 521E has a metal toggle like kill a Jonsereds kill switch and has three positions...left, middle and right for the two speed heat.


Struck out on all the parts I was looking for.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> _ I can't remember John_.....the switch for the 451EV has a white plastic toggle and is only an on/off type....the switch for the 521E has a metal toggle like kill a Jonsereds kill switch and has three positions...left, middle and right for the two speed heat.


Forgot to look for it today , not sure where its at ? LOL I will find it , and see if I have one on a parts saw ? Not sure what models of parts saws I have , been too long to member ?


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Struck out on all the parts I was looking for.


That sucks !


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> That sucks !


Got to see my Buddy there and catch up. 
Oh well.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Got to see my Buddy there and catch up.
> Oh well.


It's all good!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> It's all good!!!


Oh yeah. This guy was religious on the guitar for 3-4 hrs a day. Now teaching his kid. 

The last 621 filter went 3 years ago. He loves JredS.......


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some say Stihl is over engineered....LOL
> Stihl toggle switch for heated handles, off-on, metal toggle handle so it won`t break.



Actually the toggle is only 1/4" long......plastic or metal...never seen a broke off toggle on either....but the guts do give out after many years. Nice to have the choice of hi/lo heat too.....depending on the work you're doing.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Struck out on all the parts I was looking for.



Bummer....are you looking for a screen filter or a flocked one?


----------



## pioneerguy600

One thing I really like about Stihl, very easy to find parts for them.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> One thing I really like about Stihl, very easy to find parts for them.



Geeeze....and here I thought they never needed parts....evah....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Geeeze....and here I thought they never needed parts....evah....


 Self cleaning,self regenerating,no maintenance needed,last forever....LOL
Always be more Stihls than Jonsereds around due to them being the number 1 selling saw ever....
Old Stihls never die so their numbers never decrease.....LOL


----------



## dmb2613

Cantdog said:


> Geeeze....and here I thought they never needed parts....evah....


most of the time you don't, but on occasion an Echo owner will try one out and it will cut through the log faster than they are use to , in turn they cut into the ground and loose their balance and break something on the saw


----------



## Stihl 041S

dmb2613 said:


> most of the time you don't, but on occasion an Echo owner will try one out and it will cut through the log faster than they are use to , in turn they cut into the ground and loose their balance and break something on the saw


I knew I was right!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> I knew I was right!!!!



......


----------



## tbone75

I forgot to look at my red parts today . Sis and Aunt needed some things done , forgot all bout looking .


----------



## cheeves

How you guys all doin'?
Had a leaky roof over me yesterday but I think I fixed it. Will find out!! lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> How you guys all doin'?
> Had a leaky roof over me yesterday but I think I fixed it. Will find out!! lol



Doing pretty good Bobby, hanging in there and our winter hasn`t been too crazy yet this year, no snow at all yet. How you making out with the firewood and saws?


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> How you guys all doin'?
> Had a leaky roof over me yesterday but I think I fixed it. Will find out!! lol


Doing good Bobby . Just waiting for summer . LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Bummer....are you looking for a screen filter or a flocked one?


Any I could find.........guy in Maine told me to keep an eye out for one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We got some new snow overnight,about 6" of new stuff, temps have been around the freeze thaw mark so some of it is already melting away.


----------



## dancan

Y'all out at the Echo sale looking the next hotsaw tő bú


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Y'all out at the Echo sale looking the next hotsaw tő búy


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Y'all out at the Echo sale looking the next hotsaw tő bú



Shure am, they got to be faster cutting saws than Stihl....


----------



## cheeves

Weather here moveing up your way. Snowed maybe 4 hrs then light rain now nothin'. Be out by tonight.....sun and melt tomorrow. 
Got to take wood buddy over to Carver for Drs. apt. finally found a guy who will help him with his back pain. Old cranberry worker. Drs. a Frankenstein!!


----------



## Cantdog

Yesterdays snow all relocated.....gonna be nice over the weekend....no new snow forecast until next Tues....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Same here, moved snow 5 times already, just kept on coming down.


----------



## cheeves

Just a thin layer here but be gone this weekend!! Nice warm up TG! Trying to shake this flu!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Just a thin layer here but be gone this weekend!! Nice warm up TG! Trying to shake this flu!


You take care , that flu is nothing to mess with !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Just a thin layer here but be gone this weekend!! Nice warm up TG! Trying to shake this flu!


 Keep warm, pile the fluids to ya and eat chicken soup, hope ya get over it fast.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keep warm, pile the fluids to ya and eat chicken soup, hope ya get over it fast.



Yep best thing to do......I don't have the flu but still have a hack left ovah from the plethora of germs the nose pickers left on me ovah the holidays......taking fluids right now.....namely....large hot black koffee with a double of Jim Beam....if I sense a tickle in muh throat after this one I'll have 'nuther....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep best thing to do......I don't have the flu but still have a hack left ovah from the plethora of germs the nose pickers left on me ovah the holidays......taking fluids right now.....namely....large hot black koffee with a double of Jim Beam....if I sense a tickle in muh throat after this one I'll have 'nuther....



Yep, Daniels and koffee is mighty good after a long day outside lately. Yesterday and most of today spent re adjusting a double entry door setup that was installed/er jammed into the rough opening by a crew of amateurs. Two guys spent two days farting around with this install until they packed it in, called the company and wanted a new door frame cause they couldn`t adjust the one there, no way could it work,impossible and worse said.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yep, Daniels and koffee is mighty good after a long day outside lately. Yesterday and most of today spent re adjusting a double entry door setup that was installed/er jammed into the rough opening by a crew of amateurs. Two guys spent two days farting around with this install until they packed it in, called the company and wanted a new door frame cause they couldn`t adjust the one there, no way could it work,impossible and worse said.



I take it you got it set up right? I don't know.....mosta the youngsters just don't seem have it......generally good at peel and stick stuff but have no real conception of how or why something works....no one taught them chit......the most successful I've found were self taught.......and that doesn't always end well either.....if you have no one to bounce your ideas off, then even the most hair brained thoughts become fact.......NOT!!.....if it doesn't work then something is obviously wrong with it....

I did have a tickle...second large cupa with additives......brides on the way with tall green canz to rescue me.....

P.S. I would prefer ol' #7 but have to work through the left ovah Beam from making 'Nogg......fair substitute....especially if used as an additive rather than just the beverage itself....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I take it you got it set up right? I don't know.....mosta the youngsters just don't seem have it......generally good at peel and stick stuff but have no real conception of how or why something works....no one taught them chit......the most successful I've found were self taught.......and that doesn't always end well either.....if you have no one to bounce your ideas off, then even the most hair brained thoughts become fact.......NOT!!.....if it doesn't work then something is obviously wrong with it....
> 
> I did have a tickle...second large cupa with additives......brides on the way with tall green canz to rescue me.....
> 
> P.S. I would prefer ol' #7 but have to work through the left ovah Beam from making 'Nogg......fair substitute....especially if used as an additive rather than just the beverage itself....



I was told,fix it right if ya can, almost open and closes itself now, all margins equal, all corners line up, latch and deadbolt slide smoothly. Idjets couldn`t get it to work, manufactures rep said it wouldn`t work, need new one. $5,000. set of doors and jambs with sidelites and stained glass transom, stained glass in both doors, heavy setup. Door jambs all white composite vinyl, just like working with wet noodles..., heavy bill being written up...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was told,fix it right if ya can, almost open and closes itself now, all margins equal, all corners line up, latch and deadbolt slide smoothly. Idjets couldn`t get it to work, manufactures rep said it wouldn`t work, need new one. $5,000. set of doors and jambs with sidelites and stained glass transom, stained glass in both doors, heavy setup. Door jambs all white composite vinyl, just like working with wet noodles..., heavy bill being written up...



Yep....$2500.00 a savings.......$5000.00 for new.....no reason to expect they could install the replacement any better than the first......'nuther few hunnert spent trying....crank the bill a tad......someone has to pay for your education/experience/understanding.....there are some things only come with age......billing is one of them....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Their first install mistake was they didn`t check the floor it sits on for flatness, near center was 1/4" + higher than either side, one side 1/8" lower than the other so more like a 3/8" bump in the middle, no compensation made for that, just sit the whole frame on the floor and drive the wedges to the sides, sides installed 1/4" off plumb. Why the **** the doors don`t line up....LOL


----------



## dancan

When the landlord did some renos at the shop a few years back they changed the man door .
I'm pretty sure that the installer had turrets, a whole day on one door and every second word was "****" followed by the third word "*******" with "Door" , sometimes in a different order .
I think he got it right by the end of that day because it closes just as bad today as it did when he installed it 4 years ago .


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> When the landlord did some renos at the shop a few years back they changed the man door .
> I'm pretty sure that the installer had turrets, a whole day on one door and every second word was "****" followed by the third word "*******" with "Door" , sometimes in a different order .
> I think he got it right by the end of that day because it closes just as bad today as it did when he installed it 4 years ago .



Situational Tourette's ...........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Much nicer outside today, +3 - +4 for the most part,snow and ice melting away.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep nice here too....'bove freezing.....split some wood this afternoon.....sitting on muh bucket...splitting away....had to stop and go to the vets.....not the boy dog but the Costa Rican dog having issues now......damn....two dogz in trouble.....only leaves one healthy.....chit!!!........Not looking good....bride's all tore up...not digging 2018 so far.....sucks!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

That really sucks, having two sick poochs at one time, always hope for the best.


----------



## tbone75

Sure hope the other dog gets healed up quick .


----------



## Cantdog

She goes in for tests tomorrow morning....vet was not to optimistic....Daughter's Costa Rican dog......vet is the daughter's grandmother.....so if there is any decent hope for the dog she's the one. You certainly wouldn't have thought that two of our three dogs were knocking on the pearly gates to have seem them running about and playing this morning at the beach.....swimming, barking and rolling in the snow on the shore above the high tide mark!!! Glad they had a good time...might not happen again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

You have to savor those good last memories, hope they live to make many more.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah...me too...good dogs....even the Costa Rican rat hound which I didn't cotton to at first.....turns out she's smart as a whip, very obedient and playful as all get out.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...me too...good dogs....even the Costa Rican rat hound which I didn't cotton to at first.....turns out she's smart as a whip, very obedient and playful as all get out.


One idea.......
Robey Deluxe Generator. Plugs into the wall. Only 3x3"s Makes about 6oz of silver water in about 10 min. Used it on my dogs and cats over the years! Just eye dropper full squirt it into their mouths....2x4 times a day. Kills all germs. If they're sick could save them!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Checking in with youse guys. Hope alls well. Carry on


----------



## dancan

346 killer !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 346 killer !



Sure nuff!


----------



## cheeves

Heavy fog down here! Was Easterly now nada......beats a blizzard!!! 
Stay safe Brothers!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Rainin' like a cow pizzin' on a whole stonewall of flat rocks!!! Day is done, ure would like to have a beverage....shop fridge is dry.....unless it lets up to damn wet to got to the store....already got soaked taking care of Hoss.....he didn't care about the rain just as long as he got his carrots and stuff.....but you're right Bobby.....way better than a blizzard!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

HaHa!!! Just made that last post and the rain slacked off.....made a store run for tall green canz.....happy now me!!


----------



## Cantdog

New sun here.......a lots of very excited new wind too!!!!! 37 'Merican......18-22 mph NW wind with higher gusts.....temps heading down to +2 tonight.....falling all day. Good day to stay in the shop.... 70 degrees 'Merican in there....Free Flow's sending it!!!......on Jonsereds cut maple......got a diesel Hooski to remedy and get operational again....then a pitiful 450 Jonsered that needs going through and get running...both $$$ saws....wouldn't work on them is they wasn't.....I'd just toss 'em out back in the Stihl pile....but....hell....I'll even work on Stihls for money by the hour....I'm such a slut.....I don't enjoy it but I'll do it....for money.....


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> HaHa!!! Just made that last post and the rain slacked off.....made a store run for tall green canz.....happy now me!!


Hope to get up there sometime and have one with yah!!
Howdy boys!! Just gave "Mighty Mouse" a little workout on Watson's Hill out here! suns getting higher and stronger! Noticed it markedly today here in the house. More light than in awhile!
Got in some more wood!! Rock Hard Oak! some of my favorite fossil fuel! lol Gotta say again!! Thanks Jerry!! That is some saw! Sounds like a worked on dirt bike up here with no leaves on the trees! Could here me down the Center of Plymouth I'm sure! They know Cheeves is still alive! lol


----------



## cheeves

cheeves said:


> Hope to get up there sometime and have one with yah!!
> Howdy boys!! Just gave "Mighty Mouse" a little workout on Watson's Hill out here! suns getting higher and stronger! Noticed it markedly today here in the house. More light than in awhile!
> Got in some more wood!! Rock Hard Oak! some of my favorite fossil fuel! lol Gotta say again!! Thanks Jerry!! That is some saw! Sounds like a worked on dirt bike up here with no leaves on the trees! Could here me down the Center of Plymouth I'm sure! They know Cheeves is still alive! lol


Weathers CRAZY but we're Cruisin' along here!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Hope to get up there sometime and have one with yah!!
> Howdy boys!! Just gave "Mighty Mouse" a little workout on Watson's Hill out here! suns getting higher and stronger! Noticed it markedly today here in the house. More light than in awhile!
> Got in some more wood!! Rock Hard Oak! some of my favorite fossil fuel! lol Gotta say again!! Thanks Jerry!! That is some saw! Sounds like a worked on dirt bike up here with no leaves on the trees! Could here me down the Center of Plymouth I'm sure! They know Cheeves is still alive! lol



Give it hell Bobby, that is what they were built for, not a shelf queen. They are noisy so best to wear some protection, the caps on my helmet knock it down to a bearable roar.


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Hope to get up there sometime and have one with yah!!
> Howdy boys!! Just gave "Mighty Mouse" a little workout on Watson's Hill out here! suns getting higher and stronger! Noticed it markedly today here in the house. More light than in awhile!
> Got in some more wood!! Rock Hard Oak! some of my favorite fossil fuel! lol Gotta say again!! Thanks Jerry!! That is some saw! Sounds like a worked on dirt bike up here with no leaves on the trees! Could here me down the Center of Plymouth I'm sure! They know Cheeves is still alive! lol



Anytime Bobby.....'bout always up for a beverage...


----------



## Cantdog

R.I.P. Canso my old friend......perhaps now that you are lighter than air you can finally catch those damn tree climbing squirrels...


----------



## pioneerguy600

So sorry to hear this Robin. Did you have to have him put down?


----------



## tbone75

Sure sorry to hear that Robin


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> So sorry to hear this Robin. Did you have to have him put down?



Yep.....this afternoon...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep.....this afternoon...



Good pooch, him. All good dogs go to heaven, good memories are all we are left with in the end.


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks guys....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam.....sorry Lad......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam.....sorry Lad......


 
Thanks Unc. Odd around here this morning.....the usual rituals not being adhered to...


----------



## Cantdog

The sun was setting on the red dog...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Loss of a family member causes many of our usual rituals to get delayed or cancelled. Things will return to more normal with time passed but will never return to exactly the same when a member is no longer there. Our thoughts are with you and the Missus.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The sun was setting on the red dog...
> 
> View attachment 628290



Beautiful picture Robin!
Thing is, I don`t think they know or dwell on their impending death, they try their best to live each day as it it were their last. After raising and owning more than a dozen dogs that stayed with me for their natural life I can`t say the spent much time pining, they were up and at it til the end.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Beautiful picture Robin!
> Thing is, I don`t think they know or dwell on their impending death, they try their best to live each day as it it were their last. After raising and owning more than a dozen dogs that stayed with me for their natural life I can`t say the spent much time pining, they were up and at it til the end.




Yep that was from an earlier time....He had a darn good run.....healthy until this....g'boy he was...

On a happier note the Costa Rican dog seems to be much better....thought we were going to lose them both to different illnesses for awhile there....damn mid winta blues....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hope the two remaining will have many more happy years with you, many more memories yet to be made.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah....they're a little puzzled this morning.....they know things ain't right .....be a while for us all until things "normal" out.....his sister's been with him since day one...literally....


----------



## dancan

Sorry to hear Robin .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah....they're a little puzzled this morning.....they know things ain't right .....be a while for us all until things "normal" out.....his sister's been with him since day one...literally....



Other dogs will miss him, may spend some time searching and be off in many ways, only time will allow things to normal out. One thing I always found a thread of solace in was that they had a good life with me, no ill treatment, good home and good food plus a loving environment, could have been a much worse experience for them other places. When it came their time they didn`t have to suffer, made it easy as possible for them, not having to lay about suffering to the end.


----------



## dancan

Not one thing yet to rattle off them saws .


----------



## Cantdog

No pics........black X


----------



## pioneerguy600

Funny thing, I can see them fine.


----------



## tbone75

Don't see anything Dan


----------



## pioneerguy600

Must be a Google thing.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just catching up and hate to read your posts Robin. Thoughts with the whole family...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Had a good road trip down around MDI Yesterday. Used to go down there a lot through the summers when we spent more time on the bike. Nice riding, nice roads but the last few yr it has become very crowded in the summer.....just to much traffic. But in the winter the sidewalks are rolled up and Bar Harbor is nearly a ghost town. The girl dogs had a good time we got out and walked some paths/trails in a couple different places in the park (ANP).......it was warm, 48 'Merican but blowing hard, the waves were crashing and the bell buoy off Schooner Head was clanging like mad!!! Had pick places to walk that were in the lee mostly.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> R.I.P. Canso my old friend......perhaps now that you are lighter than air you can finally catch those damn tree climbing squirrels...


So Sorry to here that Robin!!! Takes me a LONG time to get over loosing dogs...if ever! Why I quit having them! Had to get used to cats.....and over the past say 20 yrs have had some great ones!
No wind down here....blue grey sky 39 lt rain raw damp and wet! Just laying here "In the Bag" doing 03 trying to get rid of the rest of this flu!
Take care!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good pooch, him. All good dogs go to heaven, good memories are all we are left with in the end.


So true Jerry.....some of the Very best memories I have are the ones I spent just with my dogs in the Woods, Mtns, Hills, Ocean, ect.
Just remembered.....had a dog name Pono....means righteousness in Hawaiian. Got him up in Philips, Maine. Lab sheperd mix.....what a dog!!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> The sun was setting on the red dog...
> 
> View attachment 628290


Keep that one Robin!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

There is always one outstanding one, for me it was a yellow border collie, intelligent beyond belief went everywhere with me. Somehow he always showed up in the nick of time whenever there was a crisis, credited for saving myself,sister and little brother at least one time each. Had 14 years with him, was beyond sad with his passing.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yep that was from an earlier time....He had a darn good run.....healthy until this....g'boy he was...
> 
> On a happier note the Costa Rican dog seems to be much better....thought we were going to lose them both to different illnesses for awhile there....damn mid winta blues....


Was thinking the same this morning before I even came over......you know that guy Matt on the Survival program? From Idaho I think!? the neat guy that really likes being out in the Wilderness! Uses an Atlatle....Aztec weapon. he said on an episode lately that he's Never Comfortable in the winter!! I know that's not always the case with us Yankeez....but that one comment has helped this winter!!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is always one outstanding one, for me it was a yellow border collie, intelligent beyond belief went everywhere with me. Somehow he always showed up in the nick of time whenever there was a crisis, credited for saving myself,sister and little brother at least one time each. Had 14 years with him, was beyond sad with his passing.


Whow!!


----------



## Cantdog

I've had dogs most all my life.....never a good time to lose one. This boy's passing was/is pretty difficult.....as much to do with the bride as his actual loss.....her family weren't dog people. She had never raised one up from a puppy and of course these Aussies always really "connect/bond" with you and they talk to you with their eyes....his were golden in color with the right one having ribbons of blue....looked like a beautiful planet way off in space. He was a "Mommas Boy" and she's taking it hard.....she's comfortable with our actions, so no guilt....just way sad........which in turn makes it just that much harder for me. (Need an Emogee of lower lip quivering).......only time will ease this....


----------



## Cantdog

The bride and I split the last cord of the first 4 cord pile of fit and stacked round maple yesterday afternoon.....nice day...calm wind about 50 degrees 'Merican. About midway through a friend called and said his BIL had given him a saw that he didn't think had more than an hour or two on it and wanted me to set the carb up and to look it over....I said sure, I'm around the shop this afternoon so he came down. We looked the saw over and I got out the tach and set the saw up it was close anyway but was idling a bit high....it ran fine....I doubt it had two hours on it...the gray bar with red Jonsered letters on it showed nary a scratch......it didn't seem to oil a lot but like most homeowner POS it was non adjustable and I have steered clear of these saws for years. Couldn't offer him much advise other to explain that this unit was not in league with his 590 or his 2071 and he should not expect to be able to work it like those.....I think he listened.....between him and his two brothers they have 10 or a dozen Jonsered and Jonsereds that I maintain for them......this little was a 2036.....Oh yeah...2036 TURBO!!!!! Pfffft!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The bride and I split the last cord of the first 4 cord pile of fit and stacked round maple yesterday afternoon.....nice day...calm wind about 50 degrees 'Merican. About midway through a friend called and said his BIL had given him a saw that he didn't think had more than an hour or two on it and wanted me to set the carb up and to look it over....I said sure, I'm around the shop this afternoon so he came down. We looked the saw over and I got out the tach and set the saw up it was close anyway but was idling a bit high....it ran fine....I doubt it had two hours on it...the gray bar with red Jonsered letters on it showed nary a scratch......it didn't seem to oil a lot but like most homeowner POS it was non adjustable and I have steered clear of these saws for years. Couldn't offer him much advise other to explain that this unit was not in league with his 590 or his 2071 and he should not expect to be able to work it like those.....I think he listened.....between him and his two brothers they have 10 or a dozen Jonsered and Jonsereds that I maintain for them......this little was a 2036.....Oh yeah...2036 TURBO!!!!! Pfffft!!!!



Fantastic plastic rebadged Hooskie, different color but the same sheep under the covers....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

No plastic saws harmed or even used on our last wood gathering trip, the Stihl`s worked perfect as always. May have a coil/module going South on my 362, sounded like an intermittent spark so will check the plug first.


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning guys, 20* and snow flurries.


----------



## cheeves

stihl023/5 said:


> Morning guys, 20* and snow flurries.


Weather comiin' gents. Started snowing about 1/2 hour ago. straight out of the East about 20 with gusts about 30 or so.East wind today was rugged! NOAA says fog snow ect for tonight thru morning. Then cold NE and Colder with Sun... Wed.


----------



## dancan

We gots a minor NorEaster on the way tonight and for tomorrow so wind and 10 to 15" of snow, but , them guesser have been wrong before so it might be 2" lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got more than 2" already Dan, more like 4-5 down now,plenty more to come with high winds whipping it all about.


----------



## Cantdog

We just getting sideswiped from what you guys gonna get....not gonna be 'nuff to get the tobbogan out.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just in from relocating again, have 6" or more down now,whiteouts from the NW winds get bad at times.


----------



## Cantdog

Maybe two inches here.....watching it on the Graydar.....I'm right on the edge of the snow but it doesn't seem to be moving eastward...just a steady flow heading to the NE...from the SW...


----------



## Cantdog

This damn sideswipe is not panning out like the guesserz said.....this morning was 1-2"....nothing serious they said.....Stihl snowing like all get out....they guessing 5-8" now...that's the start of serious...bride came back from Ellsworth around 1:00...said the roads were horrible and visibility near zero at times.....she driving the Volvo XC.....no problem going but seeing where she was going was another thing!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Seeing was the worst part up here also, snow was light so the winds could whip it up good, whiteouts from early on this morning. Snow stopped around noon followed by freezing rain, still falling right now so things gonna get iced up before this storm passes completely.


----------



## Cantdog

GeeWhiz.......9 'Merican this morning....clear today mid 20's.....but snow tonight, tomorrow night, and Friday....clear Fri night and Saturday but snow Sat night, Sun, Sun night, Monday and Monday night.....what a wonderful welcome to Febuary.......YAAAAAAaaaaaaa!!!!! Just Like Wintah.....may get the big toboggan out again afta all!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Would be good sliding if you got the crust we have here,that freezing rain we got after the snowfall made sliding easy.


----------



## Cantdog

No crust here yet.....crust is fast but steerage is near non-existent if you can't get the edges to cut in and up here on the side of the mountain having control is a good thing.
My 12' toboggans steer pretty well as they are made from quarter sawn clear ash that is but 5/16" thick....this makes them very limber and you can steer them pretty much like a Hoss by pulling on one side of the "reins" and bending the bottom into a curve that cuts in the direction desired....light crust is pretty good but a hard crust that the sled can't penetrate makes for a pretty scary ride down the mountain as the sled cares not whether it goes forward or sideways.....and sideways rarely ends well.....the last time I ran on a hard crust the guy that used to work for me was driving (not a good plan) and didn't have the understanding to overcome the slide.....the sled was responding only to the pitch which was down in two directions.....the woods and a stone wall were coming up fast and we were still gaining speed at about 40% sideways.....I dumped us after numerous tries to gain control from behind....that wasn't good...... however we didn't hit anything. Last thing I remember was my left knee going by my ear and taking a pair of $170 sunglasses with it.......I was out a nice pair of glasses, had a knee print in the side of my head and walked funny for about six months.


----------



## Cantdog

Actually been trying to get a couple client saws out the door......didn't really pay attention to the numbers until yesterday afternoon. Both fell azz ovah head into the POS file. One was a 445 Hooski that needed fuel lines and the diesel fuel removed from it....been yanked on a lot and brand new plug installed before it came to me.....crankcase was full of diesel. That's done and running. The other is a 455 Jonsered.....no relation to the Hooski other than being Swede saws. This one I've reluctantly worked on before. The owner and I went to high school together so I'm guilted into it. He rarely uses it...doesn't even burn wood so it sits around half full of dead gas until the fuel line rots off .......then it won't start.....then it comes here...yesterday I tackled it right after getting the Hooski running again.....gas just one step above varnish....fuel filter laying with a small bit of hose attached in the bottom of the tank. So I flushed the tank out and installed a new fuel line and filter....to late to fuss with it further by then....give it a shot this morning and see if I can get it to make smoke. I've done this three times for him over the years and told him each time "Drain the fuel out of this saw when you're done using it.......you don't use it enough to leave fuel in it...bla bla bla" "Yup I will" he always says.....$75 later he leaves with a running $35.00 POS saw with a sharp chain.....same chain as always....so anyway what I found a little funny was TWO 455s of different brands and totally different saws built 12 tears apart owned by old school chums that continue to pay me to fix their XXXXups.....LOL!! I hate working on POS saws but I like the easy $$$.....though the Hooski was not that easy to work on......I think it's mother got cross pollenated with a Stihl in the bushes somewhere along the way.....


----------



## Cantdog

Little bit of everything here this morning.....rain/snow before daylight.....snow now.....they guessin' sunny this afternoon....clear and zero tonight with just barely teens tomorrow....brrrr...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was hoping to get some saws out this weekend, might still if the ground freezes up tonight, dropping from 5 above to - 16 overnight. Groundhog didn`t see his shadow today, maybe winter is going out like a lamb....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was hoping to get some saws out this weekend, might still if the ground freezes up tonight, dropping from 5 above to - 16 overnight. Groundhog didn`t see his shadow today, maybe winter is going out like a lamb....LOL



I think the ground will be firmed up pretty good here today.....I'll find out once I get the tractor started.....-2 'Merican here right now......either be a woods day or I may start assembling the Borg-Warner T-4 for the "Miserable Device".....been slackin' on that....got all the parts so no hold up.....'cept for my ambition...


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was hoping to get some saws out this weekend, might still if the ground freezes up tonight, dropping from 5 above to - 16 overnight. Groundhog didn`t see his shadow today, maybe winter is going out like a lamb....LOL


Suns stronger than it was 3 years ago when we got all that snow! Usually 2 weeks after my birthday the 25th all over.....but then East wind? Only 2 Springs in last 10 no East wind! 
Sometimes burn as much wood in 2 months of East wind as the Winter!
Really pretty morning! Fed turkeys other birds and brought in a load of wood! Cold....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cold here to Bobby, going through a lot of wood this year also, had a good many cold nights, many cold days. Temp went from 5 above last evening to - 12 overnight, sun is out and its warming up a bit but the wind does make it feel much colder.


----------



## Cantdog

5 above when I went to bed.....28 now...light snow going to rain they guess...rain/snow/fog all day and tonight....high of 39....crappy day. Put the black Volvo in the shop last night to thaw....change the oil/filter and install new blades on all three wipers first thing this morning......then the accountant says I can do paper work.....like I said crappy day here on the paper bound coast of Maine.....will get better later....beverages and FOOTBALL!!! Woot!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got down to -16 overnight but temps on the rise today, light snow currently but likely turn to rain later.Most of the snow we had gone now and more rain in the forecast for this week,WOOT!


----------



## dancan

WOoT !!!







Page 2 Mighty Mouse saves the day back to the top bump !!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> WOoT !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 2 Mighty Mouse saves the day back to the top bump !!!!!





Wow......you even got some real wood in the load!!!!! You been cross border poachin' agin'??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Everything thawed out again, can`t keep the ground froze here lately.


----------



## Cantdog

Up and Down here.....below freezing all day....things hard right now. Been a real screwed up winter...50 one day 15 below the next.....lots of rain and snow melt with no place to go......made Hoss's house get flooded a bit twice......now I find he's got Rain Rot....first time evah.....start treating that tomorrow...chit.....2018 has not been going that great here...so far....I'm ready for spring!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Up and Down here.....below freezing all day....things hard right now. Been a real screwed up winter...50 one day 15 below the next.....lots of rain and snow melt with no place to go......made Hoss's house get flooded a bit twice......now I find he's got Rain Rot....first time evah.....start treating that tomorrow...chit.....2018 has not been going that great here...so far....I'm ready for spring!!


All the years _ I was round horses never heard of rain rot ? Sure don't sound good !_


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> All the years _ I was round horses never heard of rain rot ? Sure don't sound good !_



They call it rain rot or rain scalding......common bacterial skin infection....hair falls out in clumps just leaves bare skin with a rash like surface. His is on his drivers side just behind his front leg.....he has a thick winter coat so it can't dry out and the weather has been so rainy...like 6-7 inches in the last couple weeks, ground froze so it can't sink in...made his place a mess. To wet and warm makes a perfect breeding ground for bacteria.....makes him itchy and he just pulls the fur out of himself.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Wow......you even got some real wood in the load!!!!! You been cross border poachin' agin'??


Didn't you know? Them Stihl's are so good that they can turn a softwood into haà àààardwood [emoji41]


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Didn't you know? Them Stihl's are so good that they can turn a softwood into haà àààardwood [emoji41]



I didn't know that.......I always heard that how we got dozy wood......or I guess to youse Stihl guys.....spaulted wood.....worth way more monies than dozy wood...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> They call it rain rot or rain scalding......common bacterial skin infection....hair falls out in clumps just leaves bare skin with a rash like surface. His is on his drivers side just behind his front leg.....he has a thick winter coat so it can't dry out and the weather has been so rainy...like 6-7 inches in the last couple weeks, ground froze so it can't sink in...made his place a mess. To wet and warm makes a perfect breeding ground for bacteria.....makes him itchy and he just pulls the fur out of himself.


Poor horse ! Sure sounds crappy .


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Up and Down here.....below freezing all day....things hard right now. Been a real screwed up winter...50 one day 15 below the next.....lots of rain and snow melt with no place to go......made Hoss's house get flooded a bit twice......now I find he's got Rain Rot....first time evah.....start treating that tomorrow...chit.....2018 has not been going that great here...so far....I'm ready for spring!!


Same down here.....Now BooKooo Action headed OUR way!! Back side COLD!!!
Headed out.....take care!!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Poor horse ! Sure sounds crappy .


Keep Dumping Peroxide on it!!! Works wonders believe me!!! Seen it and done it many times!!


----------



## Cantdog

Actually did some research and found several recipes using Listerine...some with sulfur, dish soap and Listerine.....I'm trying 50% Listerine and 50% water, sprayed on and left on. Most of the others want you to wash it off after 15 mins.....Hoss got no running water so pretty much of an effort to give him a bath in a bucket this time of year. There are also costly treatments that the hoss owner consensus say don't work any better than homemade stuff. Of course I'll do what ever it takes but gonna start with what makes the most sense to me. The area is up under his chest so spraying is the best bet and Hoss doesn't even like that very much but he did mention after we got done that he really did like the minty fresh smell....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Peroxide and creolin were constant companions in the horse stalls, had to pay a lot of attention to their hooves and frogs, keep em clean and dry is the best treatment for them. Had to clean out hooves after every day out when on wet or snowy ground, wash and dry them, plenty of dry straw on the floor of their stall. Change it every 2nd day so no bacteria gets a chance to grow in damp straw. Can`t say we ever had a case of rain rot in my time on the farm.


----------



## dancan

By the way , I talked to my buddy Elon , made sure he packed a Stihl NSA140Q and a couple of Lion batteries in the trunk of the Tesla in case Starman had to cut himself out of a jam .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> By the way , I talked to my buddy Elon , made sure he packed a Stihl NSA140Q and a couple of Lion batteries in the trunk of the Tesla in case Starman had to cut himself out of a jam .



Bet that thing is travelling faster now than it ever did on earth!!....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Actually did some research and found several recipes using Listerine...some with sulfur, dish soap and Listerine.....I'm trying 50% Listerine and 50% water, sprayed on and left on. Most of the others want you to wash it off after 15 mins.....Hoss got no running water so pretty much of an effort to give him a bath in a bucket this time of year. There are also costly treatments that the hoss owner consensus say don't work any better than homemade stuff. Of course I'll do what ever it takes but gonna start with what makes the most sense to me. The area is up under his chest so spraying is the best bet and Hoss doesn't even like that very much but he did mention after we got done that he really did like the minty fresh smell....


We had an old mare that had a thick coat year round. Summer time she'd get rain rot when its humid and constant thunder showers. I remember clumps coming out of her coat...cannot remember how we treated it. I'm sure my sister would remember. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Check check....this thing on?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Breaker-breaker, what`s your 20?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Breaker-breaker, what`s your 20?


Got a picture taker in the weeds with a plain white wrapper come on. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Got a picture taker in the weeds with a plain white wrapper come on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Better ,back it down, no need for a ,bear bite....come on.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anyone got ears on?


----------



## Cantdog

Can you hear me now!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Actually did some research and found several recipes using Listerine...some with sulfur, dish soap and Listerine.....I'm trying 50% Listerine and 50% water, sprayed on and left on. Most of the others want you to wash it off after 15 mins.....Hoss got no running water so pretty much of an effort to give him a bath in a bucket this time of year. There are also costly treatments that the hoss owner consensus say don't work any better than homemade stuff. Of course I'll do what ever it takes but gonna start with what makes the most sense to me. The area is up under his chest so spraying is the best bet and Hoss doesn't even like that very much but he did mention after we got done that he really did like the minty fresh smell....


I know a lady who knows a guy. 
Sent an email


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Can you hear me now!!!



That`s a 10... , filling out the ,comic book,...come on.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a 10... , filling out the ,comic book,...come on.


10-10 im on the side. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good nite...10-7


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I know a lady who knows a guy.
> Sent an email



Got it...Thanks Unc!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

No time to work on saws, got a cart load waiting to be pulled apart and decisions made as to what they need. Some been sitting for more than a year, none of them required for immediate cutting needs.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No time to work on saws, got a cart load waiting to be pulled apart and decisions made as to what they need. Some been sitting for more than a year, none of them required for immediate cutting needs.




Hmmmmm.......I know how that is.....boxes of red projects anywhere between 49 and 90 CCs....had to stop acquiring...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Been working hard to down size my project pile. Took a bunch or temptation away this week when I purchased a lifetime NC sportsman license. I have bought cars for cheaper and driven them home. Ohh well...with a boat and two kids with them, it will make life easier. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmmm.......I know how that is.....boxes of red projects anywhere between 49 and 90 CCs....had to stop acquiring...


I havn`t bought a saw in 4 years but that hasn`t stopped the last 33 from piling up here, complete saws, and a dozen or more parts saws in boxes. I know I have 8 complete saws in boxes I havn`t even opened, pile of NOS bars now over a foot high all laying on their sides all stacked up .....


----------



## dancan

I bought a saw today 







35 Copecs


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I bought a saw today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35 Copecs



Nice saw Dan, I am sure I can make it sing again.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice saw Dan, I am sure I can make it sing again.


What song(s)? [emoji3]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> What song(s)? [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Happy-happy songs, you may even want to sing along!


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> What song(s)? [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk





That was the day I unloaded my 346 OE Exx Pee !!


----------



## Cantdog

Beauty morning here......'spose to be in the mid 40's today and sunny with calm wind......I think to day might just be an excellent day to head down in the woods and retrieve a couple standing dead ash trees. It just feels like a Jonsered 630 Supah kind of day.....no need for the heated handles today....probably could use and enjoy the extra zip.....shirt sleeves day!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its a 362 kinda day here, clear sky,bright sun and +36F, starting out with solid ground.


----------



## dancan




----------



## pioneerguy600

No pict for me Dan.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Great day up here today, ground was dry and firm , picked up a good load of rock maple, bigger stuff from back end of the pit.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Beauty morning here......'spose to be in the mid 40's today and sunny with calm wind......I think to day might just be an excellent day to head down in the woods and retrieve a couple standing dead ash trees. It just feels like a Jonsered 630 Supah kind of day.....no need for the heated handles today....probably could use and enjoy the extra zip.....shirt sleeves day!!!!








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

'Nuthah warm day here...Edward brought me a bar to replace the tip on yesterday.....he wasn't happy.....the woods are a mess.....no frost in the ground or not enough to hold up his Cat skidders.....and to make matters worse the state has started posting the roads already.....no truck traffic when the temp is above 32 degrees on most secondary roads......


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Beauty morning here......'spose to be in the mid 40's today and sunny with calm wind......I think to day might just be an excellent day to head down in the woods and retrieve a couple standing dead ash trees. It just feels like a Jonsered 630 Supah kind of day.....no need for the heated handles today....probably could use and enjoy the extra zip.....shirt sleeves day!!!!


Talking about extra Zip!!! You guys gotta try this stuff I got!!! Called "Power TESTO Blast" 1-888-202-8571!!! Got the Power Muscle Blast too. Stuff is AMAZING!!! Both free samples!! Just take my word for it and order it!!!! Bottle says take 2 capsules twice a day but you only need 1 once a day!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> 'Nuthah warm day here...Edward brought me a bar to replace the tip on yesterday.....he wasn't happy.....the woods are a mess.....no frost in the ground or not enough to hold up his Cat skidders.....and to make matters worse the state has started posting the roads already.....no truck traffic when the temp is above 32 degrees on most secondary roads......


State Posted roads above 32!!? We are definately headed for Social Communism......no doubt about it!!! Never heard such a thing. In Maine? Unreal!!!
Yah I remember up in Philips, ME in '74 State cops could be pricks!! Yah S. Portland in '72 too!!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> State Posted roads above 32!!? We are definately headed for Social Communism......no doubt about it!!! Never heard such a thing. In Maine? Unreal!!!
> Yah I remember up in Philips, ME in '74 State cops could be pricks!! Yah S. Portland in '72 too!!



Yeah it's been going on up the last 25 years or so....they post weight limits on all dirt and secondary roads in the spring....they use to start around the end of March until the first week in May.....but late years they start earlier and earlier... The main roads to town centers etc. don't get posted but all nonessential secondary roads do. Most of these roads are not modern engineered roads but foot trails that became cow paths that became wagon trails that became dirt roads that became tarred or not. They have no built up base or proper drainage and when the frost comes out of the upper layer but it's still frozen beneath the top layers turn to mush and heavy trucks destroy the surface tarred or not. Bad roads are the norm.....well drained engineered roads are the exception in rural Maine...sadly....


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


>


Trying out the new parts saw I see . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been wet here most of the day, ground is a fuggin mess.


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Trying out the new parts saw I see . LOL



Nah , an old pic of 5000+ number 2 , it ran but was lackluster , worn out , I gave 5000+ number 1 to Jerry and hopefully the third time is a charm lol


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been wet here most of the day, ground is a fuggin mess.


Frozen here this morning. Just getting lt....Nice day shaping up! But snow tonight ? 6-10"s.....Hope to get some more wood today God willin' and "Mighty Mouse" runs......which it always has so far...... Bring the 262 too and the OE 346/44. My OT 44 is a big disappointment. Needs professional work, but you guys aren't too partial to Orange wonders! lol Maybe bring Efco..haven't run it in awhile. Very smooth saw believe it or not. Giladoni....
Robin 'member the 268? Been running that lately on the logs I throw in my woodpile. No Johnny's unfortunately..... and only my old rebuilt 032 and the MM'd 310 for Stihls. 
Take care you guys. ? snow for you too! But if you ask me we've got this winter in the Bag!!! 2 weeks after my birthday the 25th 8-10 years it's all over!!! sun is strong this year!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Frozen here this morning. Just getting lt....Nice day shaping up! But snow tonight ? 6-10"s.....Hope to get some more wood today God willin' and "Mighty Mouse" runs......which it always has so far...... Bring the 262 too and the OE 346/44. My OT 44 is a big disappointment. Needs professional work, but you guys aren't too partial to Orange wonders! lol Maybe bring Efco..haven't run it in awhile. Very smooth saw believe it or not. Giladoni....
> Robin 'member the 268? Been running that lately on the logs I throw in my woodpile. No Johnny's unfortunately..... and only my old rebuilt 032 and the MM'd 310 for Stihls.
> Take care you guys. ? snow for you too! But if you ask me we've got this winter in the Bag!!! 2 weeks after my birthday the 25th 8-10 years it's all over!!! sun is strong this year!!!



Sun is strong here also, can feel the heat in er when in direct sunlight even though it is only -10C here now, hardly any ice left and no snow to be found where the sunlight finds its way to the ground. Don`t see the 026 in your sig line, ya know its a Stihl also.....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all. If the weather breaks Id like to run this 044 for a few minutes then send it on home. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been wet here most of the day, ground is a fuggin mess.


Just out there trying to clean up some of this mess! Sun will do it! Tues. Wed. 60's.. but here probably East wind in high 40's. Yuppie weather forecasters couldn't get the weather rt for here if their precious lives depended on it!!
winds picking up 34 sun... fed the birds and intermediate male turkeys....flock will be showing up any minute! Waiting for the sun to hit out there! They're smarter than humans! lol


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning all. If the weather breaks Id like to run this 044 for a few minutes then send it on home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Send it up here I'll trade yah some gravely stuff! got enough of it! Old man got the #1 prize for building Gravelys in the country!! You outta see em!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was piling firewood yesterday, most of the wood was very clean and dry and nice to handle, some of the wood that was in contact with the ground required a few good taps from the 6 lb hammer to loosen it from its icy grip. Snowing today so no wood piling,just to messy to work with, this snow will soon be gone again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning all. If the weather breaks Id like to run this 044 for a few minutes then send it on home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


 Did it need a crank?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did it need a crank?


Different saw. This is one for the same guy I just did the 025s, 55s, building an MS360 for, etc. 

Other than beat all over...mechanically pretty decent.












Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am used to seeing saws like that, rode hard and put away wet, roughshod , left outside full time, bouncing about amongst a ton of other tools/junk while bouncing all over really rough backwoods logging roads. Seen saws sitting in 3-4" of water when the boxliners first came out, who woulda thought those box liners would hold water with the truck parked facing downhill. Also had a few saws brought in that had been fully submerged plus all types of two stroke wackers,trimmers, brush saws etc, electric hand tools all heavily water logged. Box liners now get several holes drilled in them,headboard end before install now....LOL


----------



## grizz55chev

Jimmy in NC said:


> Different saw. This is one for the same guy I just did the 025s, 55s, building an MS360 for, etc.
> 
> Other than beat all over...mechanically pretty decent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Frankensaw, 044 with an MS fuel tank, Husky bar nut, what a shame. Needs a little love but it’s worth it.


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry !!!
Did you know that there was actually a Swede saw that wouldn't rattle itself to pieces way back in the 50's ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !!!
> Did you know that there was actually a Swede saw that wouldn't rattle itself to pieces way back in the 50's ?



Heck ya Dan, I operated one of them from the time I could pull the blade through the wood, still have the original, was a red frame not orange...blade breakage was their only downfall IIRC.


----------



## dancan

Looks like saw runnin weather tomorrow, maybe a fella should go find a few leaning hardwoods to put on the ground before the sap starts to run.


----------



## Stihl 041S

grizz55chev said:


> Frankensaw, 044 with an MS fuel tank, Husky bar nut, what a shame. Needs a little love but it’s worth it.


Hey guy. Join the Hooligans.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Looks like saw runnin weather tomorrow, maybe a fella should go find a few leaning hardwoods to put on the ground before the sap starts to run.



Sap has already started running, was flowing good last Friday, has been going most days when the sun has been out bright.


----------



## dancan

Looks like the sap will run hard today .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, by 10 o`clock when the frost has melted.
I got wood on the ground I need to get moved to the woodyard. Lots to be piled up so the sun and wind can get at it, needs to be drying soon.


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning, rain and ice later.


----------



## dancan

Morning !


----------



## dancan

Nuthin rattled off the hucksavarna this morning


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Nuthin rattled off the hucksavarna this morning


 They do alright as axes splitting wood, they fall apart when run cutting up wood, either bucking or felling, liming is the worst for them, rattle,rattle, roarrrrrr!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

grizz55chev said:


> Frankensaw, 044 with an MS fuel tank, Husky bar nut, what a shame. Needs a little love but it’s worth it.


Cleaned it up, two Stihl nuts, new air filter, tuned a touch, sharpened the chain, dressed the bar, new flippy cap, few muffler bolts, new rim, and it's ready for more battle! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am used to seeing saws like that, rode hard and put away wet, roughshod , left outside full time, bouncing about amongst a ton of other tools/junk while bouncing all over really rough backwoods logging roads. Seen saws sitting in 3-4" of water when the boxliners first came out, who woulda thought those box liners would hold water with the truck parked facing downhill. Also had a few saws brought in that had been fully submerged plus all types of two stroke wackers,trimmers, brush saws etc, electric hand tools all heavily water logged. Box liners now get several holes drilled in them,headboard end before install now....LOL


Most production saws are treated poorly. Brand makes no difference... consumable tool like anything else to the laborers. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry !

















Not one nut or bolt rattled loose on the Huskyavarnia even tho it was working the Stihl cut woodpile .
That Rock Maple was a workout


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Most production saws are treated poorly. Brand makes no difference... consumable tool like anything else to the laborers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Many machine tools too. 
Some guys don't care if they crash a machine. 
Norm(the day guy) and I are brutal to folks who misuse "OUR" lathe and its tooling.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Many machine tools too.
> Some guys don't care if they crash a machine.
> Norm(the day guy) and I are brutal to folks who misuse "OUR" lathe and its tooling.


They dare touch YOUR machine and tools? Messing with death aren't they?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> They dare touch YOUR machine and tools? Messing with death aren't they?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


The cross slide has only been rescraped since the 60s ........no other rework except drive nuts and screws......an incredible machine ......it gets tweaked and it's hard to hold .0005

We treat it as ours. Lol. A LOT of custom tooling and cutters. That we make. When you make some repair parts that fog back 90 years. You need tooling.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> The cross slide has only been rescraped since the 60s ........no other rework except drive nuts and screws......an incredible machine ......it gets tweaked and it's hard to hold .0005
> 
> We treat it as ours. Lol. A LOT of custom tooling and cutters. That we make. When you make some repair parts that fog back 90 years. You need tooling.


Does SHE have a name? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Does SHE have a name?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Just "The 2A"

It's a Warmer &Swasey. The lathes that won WW2

.007 over on the first boring cut of the day on one head. .005 on the other. 
First pass only. 

We are intimate with the machine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not one nut or bolt rattled loose on the Huskyavarnia even tho it was working the Stihl cut woodpile .
> That Rock Maple was a workout



You are gonna have it all split before I get the gas splitter hauled back there....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wet morning but mild, soon to be mud season.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yup ...wet


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Foggy here. Bunch of insurance conventions on the road

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wet morning but mild, soon to be mud season.


Rain here.


----------



## tbone75

70* here right now . Strange for the middle of Feb .


----------



## grizz55chev

22* here, WTF?


----------



## stihl023/5

Now the sun is out. Lol


----------



## dancan

It was 40* up here in Igloo today , calling for 55* tomorrow .


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> You are gonna have it all split before I get the gas splitter hauled back there....LOL


I thot about dragging my hydro up but it was a beautiful long sleeve shirt kinda day and I didn't want to listen to the noise so I opted for the slow lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I thot about dragging my hydro up but it was a beautiful long sleeve shirt kinda day and I didn't want to listen to the noise so I opted for the slow lol



Only way I enjoy splitting wood, use the hydro splitter only cause I am jammed for time more often now, got too many irons in the fire....LOL


----------



## stihl023/5

dancan said:


> It was 40* up here in Igloo today , calling for 55* tomorrow .


Dropping into upper 20's by morning. Probably going to get slick.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam. 77 here tomorrow


----------



## Stihl 041S

grizz55chev said:


> 22* here, WTF?


64 here.......


----------



## SmokinIdahoan

38 here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Made it up to 78* here today !! Set a new record


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam. 77 here tomorrow


81° here. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws

It Gawd Damned sure is quite in this mfer. Should I start a fuggin fight?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> It Gawd Damned sure is quite in this mfer. Should I start a fuggin fight?


50cc saws.......18" bar. 2 out of 3 falls at 3'


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> 50cc saws.......18" bar. 2 out of 3 falls at 3'



Just wondering...do 49cc saws count as 50cc saws???


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Just wondering...do 49cc saws count as 50cc saws???



50ish.......but you lose points if you spill your drink......


----------



## dancan

My 42cc saw beats your 49cc saw .


----------



## John Stryker

wow you guys are gettin' rowdy


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Just wondering...do 49cc saws count as 50cc saws???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Amber Alert....cancelled, he`s still with us!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

John Stryker said:


> wow you guys are gettin' rowdy


You should have been here during The Incident .........but we don't talk about The Incident ............


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> You should have been here during The Incident .........but we don't talk about The Incident ............




OMG, don`t open that can of worms again, you know how, the incident ,turned out last time....LOL


----------



## stihl023/5

Good evening fellas. Hovered around 30 today with ice this morning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Good evening fellas. Hovered around 30 today with ice this morning.


 You cutting any wood now Kevin?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> OMG, don`t open that can of worms again, you know how, the incident ,turned out last time....LOL


WELL DONT BRING IT UP!!!!!

You know how sensitive Ron is.......


----------



## John Stryker

pioneerguy600 said:


> OMG, don`t open that can of worms again, you know how, the incident ,turned out last time....LOL


Sorry, I guess I might have missed the "incident". I haven't gone through all 6949 pages of this thread.


----------



## Stihl 041S

John Stryker said:


> Sorry, I guess I might have missed the "incident". I haven't gone through all 6949 pages of this thread.


Well.......it isn't here. 
Because it never happened!!!!!!! 
Twice


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Well.......it isn't here.
> Because it never happened!!!!!!!
> Twice


 High five!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> WELL DONT BRING IT UP!!!!!
> 
> You know how sensitive Ron is.......



You first!!....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Don`t drag Ron over here, ya know better..


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> You cutting any wood now Kevin?


Not yet, still covered in snow.


----------



## dancan

Hey , is this the new hotsaw porter in town ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Same guy again?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not this time around!


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Not yet, still covered in snow.



How much you got there?
Ours is all gone now, ground thawing and turning into a sloppy wet mess/mud.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting the boat ready to go, lake is just about thawed out, earliest date ever.


----------



## dancan

I had a customer at the shop today bring in a fly rod that he just bought just itchin to go lol


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Getting the boat ready to go, lake is just about thawed out, earliest date ever.


Went out ice fishing last weekend still 10/12"


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> How much you got there?
> Ours is all gone now, ground thawing and turning into a sloppy wet mess/mud.


A lot is gone. Big thaw and rain Monday and Tuesday. But have some drifting where the wood is.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws

I'm not fighting with saws. Them things is dangerous.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I'm not fighting with saws. Them things is dangerous.


We'll fight over pie.......I like pie.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws

Stihl 041S said:


> We'll fight over pie.......I like pie.



Found out I was diabetic. No pie for me. That makes me sad. 

Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Found out I was diabetic. No pie for me. That makes me sad.
> 
> Thanks for bringing it up.


Part of the new abuse......it's all over.
Medjool dates......I think they are good if you don't eat too many.


----------



## dancan

Eluxovite convention ?
No posts here for days , real quiet ...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Eluxovite convention ?
> No posts here for days , real quiet ...



Nope a classic case of Stihlitis......similar to lockjaw......but 'fects the fingers....slows typing down to a crawl......fortunately there is a red pill for that.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> It Gawd Damned sure is quite in this mfer. Should I start a fuggin fight?


Shhhh.... we sleeping. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Nope a classic case of Stihlitis......similar to lockjaw......but 'fects the fingers....slows typing down to a crawl......fortunately there is a red pill for that.....


All these Stihls in my shop been making me feel queasy....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Not enough Stihls in my shop been making me feel queasy....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Fixxed for posterity and Pie!


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning all


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fixxed for posterity and Pie!


Gonna need some help on these little ones.... don't know what I need to look for! Plastics/filter combination... know there were a few. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws

Cantdog said:


> Nope a classic case of Stihlitis......similar to lockjaw......but 'fects the fingers....slows typing down to a crawl......fortunately there is a red pill for that.....



Oh my. 

I've got 4 MS880s on the bench. No wonder I got the drag asses.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Gonna need some help on these little ones.... don't know what I need to look for! Plastics/filter combination... know there were a few.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I know a guy that knows.


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Morning all



Morning Kevin, any melting there today?


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning Kevin, any melting there today?


Supposed to get to 38* so maybe some. Saying ice possible tomorrow morning.


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Oh my.
> 
> I've got 4 MS880s on the bench. No wonder I got the drag asses.


I got one of them that needs to leave . Nothing wrong with it .


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws

tbone75 said:


> I got one of them that needs to leave . Nothing wrong with it .



So.....your boat ain't that big?


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> So.....your boat ain't that big?


No it sure aint . LOL I bought it off a guy needing money . Way to big for me to ever use . LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know a guy that knows.


2 different saws there.






























Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Random 1121 filter cover too... don't think it goes with either of these.











Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Random 1121 filter cover too... don't think it goes with either of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


 That filter cover fits all the 026 saws, won`t fit the MS260 saws.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> That filter cover fits all the 026 saws, won`t fit the MS260 saws.


So I can buy a set of AM plastics that will fit? 

If I build two, one has to go. Reality is they are at best $200 saws here. That being said I have to keep costs low to even make it worth messing with them or I sell them as is parts saws... I kind of would like to keep the super clean one. Set it up 16-18" .325. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl023/5

Good morning the ice we are supposed to get messed us but we are getting rain.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> So I can buy a set of AM plastics that will fit?
> 
> If I build two, one has to go. Reality is they are at best $200 saws here. That being said I have to keep costs low to even make it worth messing with them or I sell them as is parts saws... I kind of would like to keep the super clean one. Set it up 16-18" .325.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



You can get the airfilter and plastics cheap from Huztl, they will fit the 026 but they are meant for the MS260 so there is a rounded bump on the top,it won`t look stock but they fit and work well, makes the saws look much nicer to unless you are OCD and the saws must look OEM original. I have them set up both ways, I would rather see them with fresh new looking plastics rather than faded busted up crap on them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Good morning the ice we are supposed to get messed us but we are getting rain.



That will help take some more snow away, also ice off the water.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> That will help take some more snow away, also ice off the water.


I kind of need the ice this weekend I'm hoping to punch a hole and use it as an anchoring point take down to big ugly pine trees


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> I kind of need the ice this weekend I'm hoping to punch a hole and use it as an anchoring point take down to big ugly pine trees



What was the temp today? Maybe not much ice lost. 
Sun was out all day here but air temp only made +1C so not much ice lost here today, most of the bigger lakes are mostly open now anyway.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> What was the temp today? Maybe not much ice lost.
> Sun was out all day here but air temp only made +1C so not much ice lost here today, most of the bigger lakes are mostly open now anyway.


38* standing water on the ice.
Probably like a drain plug when I auger a hole.
Lol


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning, Got to do some shopping with the wife before anything else.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning Kevin, looks like a good day to pile up some more firewood, run one of the 026`s to block some to length.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning Kevin, looks like a good day to pile up some more firewood, run one of the 026`s to block some to length.


Any OEM jugs better than others for putting the but to on an Ohhh Too Sicks Jerry?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Any OEM jugs better than others for putting the but to on an Ohhh Too Sicks Jerry?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


 Depends on what you want to do to them. The early Mahle with the D shaped combustion chamber were usually the best stock , they all can be made better with the right port work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Any OEM jugs better than others for putting the but to on an Ohhh Too Sicks Jerry?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Good read on this thread for you Jimmy,

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/river-rats-ms460.264791/


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good read on this thread for you Jimmy,
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/river-rats-ms460.264791/


Will get to it in a bit...got a first birthday party fixing to kick off for my little princess. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

ttt
Mighty Mouse saves the day !!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> ttt
> Mighty Mouse saves the day !!!


Ryobi die?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

No


----------



## stihl023/5

Good morning.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Still to early to tell......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Messy morning here, 4 =5" of wet sloppy snow overnight turned to drizzle after daylight and temps above freezing, it is slowly disappearing.


----------



## dancan

It's Robin's fault , John's off the hook this time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It's Robin's fault , John's off the hook this time.


 He`s gone into the witness protection program.?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Maybe he has become a carrot top, can`t find his keyboard...


----------



## dancan

Said sumthim about goin back to Scotland with a JRed535 in his hand and gonna wage war on the Swedes while drinkin single malt .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Said sumthim about goin back to Scotland with a JRed535 in his hand and gonna wage war on the Swedes while drinkin single malt .



OH ****, he`s losing it.....LOL


----------



## dancan

Well you know he holds a grudge for a long time ...
Hates them things he does lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well you know he holds a grudge for a long time ...
> Hates them things he does lol



Maybe he moved over to the West side, joined up with Bryce. Seen Bryce has totally lost it...


----------



## Cantdog

Shhhhush guys......I'm busy.....I gotts witnesses to protect.....it's part of my program....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Shhhhush guys......I'm busy.....I gotts witnesses to protect.....it's part of my program....



Better keep Bryce in the basement, don`t let any Canucks find him....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Better keep Bryce in the basement, don`t let any Canucks find him....



I haven't heard about this.....wazzzaaap with Bryce???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I haven't heard about this.....wazzzaaap with Bryce???


 Guess you havn`t been on his new Custom chainsaw parts, site yet?
See if this link works,

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/STIHL-CHAIN...0/232345591032?hash=item3618e05cf8:g:DygAAOSw


----------



## dancan

Holy chit Batman! 
That come with a saw or is that installed with a woods port ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Holy chit Batman!
> That come with a saw or is that installed with a woods port ?


 His whole site is priced like that, holy chit Batman. Was on there looking over vintage parts, couldn`t believe my eyes.


----------



## dancan

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/16-3-8-BAR-CHAIN-STIHL-CHAINSAW-009-017-018-MS170-MS180-M

Umm, I think I'm missing sumthin....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/16-3-8-BAR-CHAIN-STIHL-CHAINSAW-009-017-018-MS170-MS180-M
> 
> Umm, I think I'm missing sumthin....



Ummm, don`t know, link says listing removed.


----------



## pioneerguy600

New site link,

https://www.ebay.ca/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ssn=customchainsawparts&_pgn=2&_skc=50&rt=nc


----------



## dancan

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/BAR-CHAIN-S...-MS660-CHAINSAWS-25-50-3-8-84DL-/352083482823


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/BAR-CHAIN-S...-MS660-CHAINSAWS-25-50-3-8-84DL-/352083482823



LOL, Everything on there over the moon. Check out the felling spikes..


----------



## dancan

Gotta be a data entry thing , no way could he have sold 20+ of them bars at monies ,,, Unless they were bought by a Saudi oil Prince maybe?


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!! I thought that was just a typo......but after reading the whole add I guess not!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Every item on that site is priced crazy high, shipping and taxes on top of that.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!! I thought that was just a typo......but after reading the whole add I guess not!!!



Is ole Bryce a Scotsman also.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

He must be targeting youse Stihl guyz.....wants to be providing some of that over priced gravy......Jonsered parts are priced as usual....large west coast felling spikes...$22.00 same as always.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> He must be targeting youse Stihl guyz.....wants to be providing some of that over priced gravy......Jonsered parts are priced as usual....large west coast felling spikes...$22.00 same as always.....


 Must be a Stihl thing. Bryce does not want to ship parts to Canada,already know that so maybe if he has to then make sure he is well paid to do so...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not sending an order for Stihl parts to Marystown...not...not ..not!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Gotta get an order together for some Stihl parts...boat needs an anchor. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Gotta get an order together for some Stihl parts...boat needs an anchor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Plus a few other things n stuff, just another term for a hole in the water to dump money into.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Gotta get an order together for some Stihl parts...boat needs an anchor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Usually a Stihl will work just fine as an anchor missing a few parts....I wouldn't put money into it for that......just fill the tanks with beach gravel if you think it's underweight....and/or run off a few extra feet of anchor line....get it to "bite" good....they love mud bottom...


----------



## dancan

Yup, them Stihl's would work great as an anchor unlike any of them hucksakapoolaneluxovarnia that need a load of 3000psi concrete to keep all their bits together and contain all of that pfantastic plastic so it doesn't float away or pollute the waters .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Yup, them Stihl's would work great as an anchor unlike any of them hucksakapoolaneluxovarnia that need a load of 3000psi concrete to keep all their bits together and contain all of that pfantastic plastic so it doesn't float away or pollute the waters .




Naaaw.....you're looking at it wrong......it's the right tool for the job thing.......when using Stihls for anchors....Huskapoolins make great mooring bouys......nice big loop handle to get your gaff into when picking up your mooring......and those bright colors make 'em easy to see in ruff water...or foggy daze....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Naaaw.....you're looking at it wrong......it's the right tool for the job thing.......when using Stihls for anchors....Huskapoolins make great mooring bouys......nice big loop handle to get your gaff into when picking up your mooring......and those bright colors make 'em easy to see in ruff water...or foggy daze....


:facepalm:

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only pollution from the Husqpoolans is they bad for the environment with all the parts rattlin off. They don`t run enough to pollute the air none....


----------



## Cantdog

Those Huskapoolin buoys be bouncing out there tonight!!! Tuggin' on those old gray mud bugs of an anchor.....so ruff might have to set a storm Stihl...double 'em up....an extra 041 with a 24" bar and tanks stuffed full of old wore out chain for a little extra sounds about right...in soft bottom....with good long scope...


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Those Huskapoolin buoys be bouncing out there tonight!!! Tuggin' on those old gray mud bugs of an anchor.....so ruff might have to set a storm Stihl...double 'em up....an extra 041 with a 24" bar and tanks stuffed full of old wore out chain for a little extra sounds about right...in soft bottom....with good long scope...




Oh Unc.....was hoping you wouldn't see that....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh Unc.....was hoping you wouldn't see that....




LOL!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Oh Unc.....was hoping you wouldn't see that....


Lol
No problem Lad. Lots of wind down here ......that's it. 
And snow and loss of power up home in central NY.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Better get the sweeper brooms out, be plenty of orange plastic, nuts n bolts to clean up after.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Oh Unc.....was hoping you wouldn't see that....


As long as I'm not the 041 you are using for an anchor.........
I'll bring an anchor that can be my proxy......if that was the case.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> As long as I'm not the 041 you are using for an anchor.........
> I'll bring an anchor that can be my proxy......if that was the case.



You build that stainless one yet?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> You build that stainless one yet?


Got most the parts.
2 3/16" diameter shaft threaded together with 1 1/8" studs 4"long

If I had your email I'd send you pics.
You changed it. Wonder where all those emails went. Lol


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> As long as I'm not the 041 you are using for an anchor.........
> I'll bring an anchor that can be my proxy......if that was the case.



I got one right here.....was an orphan looking for a home...looks like it found it.....we'll call it....."Neptunes Bride"......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Got most the parts.
> 2 3/16" diameter shaft threaded together with 1 1/8" studs 4"long
> 
> If I had your email I'd send you pics.
> You changed it. Wonder where all those emails went. Lol



No I didn't....same email....pm it to you...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Got most the parts.
> 2 3/16" diameter shaft threaded together with 1 1/8" studs 4"long
> 
> If I had your email I'd send you pics.
> You changed it. Wonder where all those emails went. Lol





Cantdog said:


> No I didn't....same email....pm it to you...




LOL, I think that was directed to me...


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL, I think that was directed to me...


Safety meeting muddling.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yup, tall green cans with a single malt interspersed muddling up the safety meeting..


----------



## Cantdog

Maaaybee........


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Maaaybee........


Bees will be out in May but no worries it's only March. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Bees will be out in May but no worries it's only March.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


We had bees out in Feb. , none for march so far . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

No flies of any kind here yet but won`t be all that long before.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Maaaybee........


Ayup......


----------



## dancan

Page 3 back to the top Mighty Mouse saves the day bump !


----------



## dancan

And this guy helped out


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mighty Mouses earned their keep today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> And this guy helped out



That saw is a real good runner, sounds even better now.


----------



## Cantdog

Nice looking saw!!......


----------



## dancan

Them Swedes must have little hands , I gotta bulk up the top handle so that its more comfortable to hold .
Much more of a saw than the 346 was that I unloaded.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Them Swedes must have little hands , I gotta bulk up the top handle so that its more comfortable to hold .
> Much more of a saw than the 346 was that I unloaded.



Put your gloves back on.....it ain't summah yet.....they don't even have summah there....


----------



## pioneerguy600

They work so darn good with a few modifications but I just can`t take to them, have tried and owned the various 500, 5000, 5000+ 490 and 590, 323 Poulan Pro but just can`t work with them.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Like an old faithful friend... been sitting for 10 months or so. Hit the starter and she fired up. Loyal as hell she is...so she came back home. 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well Monday is almost over as far as paying work is considered. Get home and get the snow blade off the tractor, unload the recently returned tractor, and get it all shuffled into the barn before rain comes tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Long rainy day.. damp and breezy makes for a long day on an open station machine. 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just another bright sunny day here, sunny and dry with some fairly stiff breeze drying the ground up nicely.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nice looking saw!!......



Dan must show you all the wood it cut that day. Going to be at least 3 big trailer loads.


----------



## Cantdog

Good day in the woods today....pleasant temp even with the wind. Got a bout a half cord of cookstove wood taken from stems in the woods to fit and split in the cellar. I know a half cord doesn't seem like much for nearly whole daze work.... Howevah...I'll tell you what...when cutting firewood to 12" length and splitting to an average of 2 1/2"X 2 1/2" you get a lot of trigger time AND a lot of splitter handle time!!! About 10,000 pieces of wood...The old 61/268XP conversion was spun up pretty good!! Once in a while I run it without ear protection......it's a nasty sounding saw.......tuned to just about 14,000.....in 10" dry ash wood, self feeding, runs around 13,100 .....used my new Fast Tach holder for a bit today.....my ear was telling me she turning less but the tach seems pretty accurate...this has always been a real strong saw...not crazy fast but just holds it's rpm very well....running a 3/8" 8 pin too...when I ported it didn't raise the ex port to compensate for the loss of gasket.....you can really lean on it with 0.040" raker height....amazing too.....no parts fall off it......I "spose some would say that's 'cause it has Stihl T27 recoil cover bolts......LOL!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Remind me of your last post when next we meet.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Husky`s really do benefit when Stihl fastener screws are used to hold them together, cinch em down good n tight, they don`t need Locktite.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Remind me of this post when next we meet.......



I will Unc....if I 'membah!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I will Unc....if I 'membah!!!


Same here. 
That's why the burden is on the younger one.


----------



## Cantdog

Not sure that's totally wise.....O' wise elder.....LOL!! I'll get Marcie to remind us!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Not sure that's totally wise.....O' wise elder.....LOL!! I'll get Marcie to remind us!!!


Of what........


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Of what........



I'll leave a note.....but probably neither of us could read it...


----------



## dancan

2 nice oak , a couple of nice sugar maple , a couple of small yellow birch , one white birch , 2 nice spruce , 2 white cedar for kindling and several pffftfir for Grady's fire pit .
It was a very productive morning even though he had us cut plenty of not his trees lol


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Second day of trying to get approval to place concrete on the last 100' of this widening.. 

Be safe out there. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Second day of trying to get approval to place concrete on the last 100' of this widening..
> 
> Be safe out there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You will get it . LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> You will get it . LOL


Three foot of fresh stone base is saturated this AM from ground water....








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl023/5

Afternoon fellas, another few inches of wet snow.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Three foot of fresh stone base is saturated this AM from ground water....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Maybe not today ?


----------



## tbone75

stihl023/5 said:


> Afternoon fellas, another few inches of wet snow.


Hope you keep it all !!


----------



## stihl023/5

tbone75 said:


> Hope you keep it all !!


Supposed to get more tonight.


----------



## dancan

I've got to mount the plow back on the tractor tonight before we get snow and this Nor'Easter that started last Thursday hasn't let up yet , it's been great for burning chunks of tires in the furnace , it's been so windy up here that there's no smell for the neighbors complain


----------



## cheeves

dancan said:


> 2 nice oak , a couple of nice sugar maple , a couple of small yellow birch , one white birch , 2 nice spruce , 2 white cedar for kindling and several pffftfir for Grady's fire pit .
> It was a very productive morning even though he had us cut plenty of not his trees lol


Nice Pic Dancan!! Love those White Oaks!! 
Got Bookoo lying around here. drove the coast this morning and circled around and there are trees everywhere.......still on houses. with this Super Nasty East wind very few brave or stupid enough to risk Pneumonia out working. 
Blowin now up here but Hyped big time. Last one was for real though and surprised everyone. Saw the double barrel coming though on NOAA Mosaic Radar and got prepared!! Only lost some shingles!! Dodge Monster truck running good and saws all cleaned and sharpened and some in fathers basement staying nice and warm. Mighty Mouse included!! lol Line down to old mans barn but no big deal!! Generator gased and ready to go!!
Think I'll have a jar of Peaches!!


----------



## cheeves

dancan said:


> I've got to mount the plow back on the tractor tonight before we get snow and this Nor'Easter that started last Thursday hasn't let up yet , it's been great for burning chunks of tires in the furnace , it's been so windy up here that there's no smell for the neighbors complain


Way to go Bro'!!!


----------



## cheeves

cheeves said:


> Way to go Bro'!!!


We burn everything in my old All Nighter up the Barn!!!


----------



## cheeves

stihl023/5 said:


> Supposed to get more tonight.


Howdy Kevin!


----------



## Cantdog

Hang in there Bobby........'nuther "event" winding up on the Coast of Maine tonight......hopefully it'll go rain...but I ain't counting on it.....radio just said 8-14"...NOAA says 6-12".....either way....don't change much...stihl a two day chitstorm....


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Hope you keep it all !!


Hey T!!! Found out how to prepare them Hedge Apples!? lol I bet all yah got to do is boil the **** out of them and laddle of the scuz!! try it out on some rats or whatever! Sea gulls ? lol
Love yah T!! Keep playing the lottery Brother! We'll hit yet! had 5 numbers twice out in Ohio with ESP.....at the Hudson Restaurant in St. Clairsville! didn't pay there but here would be fat!!
T.......Marijuana Oil!! Been doing it.......squirt under tongue. Works!!!!!!!! Grew 12 plants this summer Afghany/ Blue magic mix. Legal here! Grows wild out there!! Just crush soak in shine 5-10 min. and squeeze!! Let dry over night. Scrape off and enjoy!! Or get some from wonder labs.......8.5 oz for 36 buks!! T.......no ****!! the stuff works CDB's!!!!!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Hang in there Bobby........'nuther "event" winding up on the Coast of Maine tonight......hopefully it'll go rain...but I ain't counting on it.....radio just said 8-14"...NOAA says 6-12".....either way....don't change much...stihl a two day chitstorm....


Yah......Just had some lamb and a salad and some Elderberry Wine diluted some......lol full rack of dead standing hardwood! Solid house.....what more we need!? lol
Robin.......Youse the Finest Kind!!! 
Hey.....whatever......we ain't drownin' Brother!!! lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like we will get more rain than snow, wouldn`t mind a bit if it goes in behind us here. Likely get a couple inches before it turns to rain.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like we will get more rain than snow, wouldn`t mind a bit if it goes in behind us here. Likely get a couple inches before it turns to rain.


Yay more mud?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yay more mud?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Was just drying up nicely , back to soft n wet!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was just drying up nicely , back to soft n wet!


Same here....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

We is rockin' anda rollin' here this morning...full blizzard conditions!! March blizzards can be quite fierce....I remember back in the mid 70s we had one......'memah it well...went on for three days and we unloaded 40 ton a day of 100lb bags of Black Beauty sand blasting sand from tractor trailers by hand......lugged it from the street into the shop....piled it on pallets.......40 bags to the pallet.....slung it out and lowered down into our supply boat....6 pallets was a load.....then beat out to the anchorage in Hussey Sound and hoisted the pallets aboard a German flagged tanker....The Esso Dresden......blowing.....snowin' like all git out...find the ship by radar....come in under her stern on the lee side and then wait alongside until they were ready to hoist out which was never right when we arrived...so we'd lay alongside bouncing off that old tub....sometimes an hour or more.....Oh man wet & cold didn't describe it.....every trip on the boat I came back soaked to the bone.....jump in the truck and run to my apartment change cloths back to the ones I wore last trip.....usually almost dry by then....damn.....what a 21-22 year old would do back then just to eat!!!.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Why is there frost on my truck?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I think we will blow it off






Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> We is rockin' anda rollin' here this morning...full blizzard conditions!! March blizzards can be quite fierce....I remember back in the mid 70s we had one......'memah it well...went on for three days and we unloaded 40 ton a day of 100lb bags of Black Beauty sand blasting sand from tractor trailers by hand......lugged it from the street into the shop....piled it on pallets.......40 bags to the pallet.....slung it out and lowered down into our supply boat....6 pallets was a load.....then beat out to the anchorage in Hussey Sound and hoisted the pallets aboard a German flagged tanker....The Esso Dresden......blowing.....snowin' like all git out...find the ship by radar....come in under her stern on the lee side and then wait alongside until they were ready to hoist out which was never right when we arrived...so we'd lay alongside bouncing off that old tub....sometimes an hour or more.....Oh man wet & cold didn't describe it.....every trip on the boat I came back soaked to the bone.....jump in the truck and run to my apartment change cloths back to the ones I wore last trip.....usually almost dry by then....damn.....what a 21-22 year old would do back then just to eat!!!.....


I hear yah Brother!!! sometimes lie awake at night marveling at what we did and how we are still alive!!! 
See yah on Radar!! Thought Id check in and give yah a shout!! Abatein' here....I'd say over in 45! Stay loose!! I'd say about 16th different! Suns stronger this year!!


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> I think we will blow it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


We had a '51 Plymouth "Woody" station wagon with a 383 Hemi bored out to 60thou.....had balloony tires and a Hydromatic tranny!! Used to blow down Plymouth Beach at low tide 3 mi Peninsula in about 3 min.!! Take it out of the barn drive down back winding way up thru Chiltonville up to Pilgrims Hiway, across the medial strip and nail it all the way to the Canal( Cape Cod Canal) around the Rotary.....Punch it and Blast all the way back to the barn!! Stateies sometimes in there 429s would be blastin' up and down Sunrise Ave looking for my brother, who was 9 at the time, and me 12!! We'd be in the Woody all smiles and laughin'!!! Thems were the days!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> We is rockin' anda rollin' here this morning...full blizzard conditions!! March blizzards can be quite fierce....I remember back in the mid 70s we had one......'memah it well...went on for three days and we unloaded 40 ton a day of 100lb bags of Black Beauty sand blasting sand from tractor trailers by hand......lugged it from the street into the shop....piled it on pallets.......40 bags to the pallet.....slung it out and lowered down into our supply boat....6 pallets was a load.....then beat out to the anchorage in Hussey Sound and hoisted the pallets aboard a German flagged tanker....The Esso Dresden......blowing.....snowin' like all git out...find the ship by radar....come in under her stern on the lee side and then wait alongside until they were ready to hoist out which was never right when we arrived...so we'd lay alongside bouncing off that old tub....sometimes an hour or more.....Oh man wet & cold didn't describe it.....every trip on the boat I came back soaked to the bone.....jump in the truck and run to my apartment change cloths back to the ones I wore last trip.....usually almost dry by then....damn.....what a 21-22 year old would do back then just to eat!!!.....



We got hit here with a big one on May 10 1972, all the lakes were open so my parents and youngest brother were up at the camp on the lake. Overnight and all through that day it dumped snow, 12" in total but the wind whipped er about good. Wouldn`t you just know it, dad decided to come home through the worst part of that storm, wide open 16' homebuilt wooden boat driven by a 15 hp Viking. Never understood his liking for beating the elements.


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning, more snow.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> We got hit here with a big one on May 10 1972, all the lakes were open so my parents and youngest brother were up at the camp on the lake. Overnight and all through that day it dumped snow, 12" in total but the wind whipped er about good. Wouldn`t you just know it, dad decided to come home through the worst part of that storm, wide open 16' homebuilt wooden boat driven by a 15 hp Viking. Never understood his liking for beating the elements.


I do......was taught by the best......my old Man......to Love and experience this Planet in it fullest!! Until yah do that you haven't lived!!
One of the most exillerating things was to be up in the Topmast.....the Crows Nest out Georges in a Gale!!! Absolutely Loved it!! With Nothing but the Ocean all around......the Waves, the Sky, and You!!!


----------



## stihl023/5

cheeves said:


> I do......was taught by the best......my old Man......to Love and experience this Planet in it fullest!! Until yah do that you haven't lived!!
> One of the most exillerating things was to be up in the Topmast.....the Crows Nest out Georges in a Gale!!! Absolutely Loved it!! With Nothing but the Ocean all around......the Waves, the Sky, and You!!!


And splash. Lol
Not to mention big fish, I don't like big fish.


----------



## cheeves

stihl023/5 said:


> Morning, more snow.


God Love Yah Kevin!!!


----------



## cheeves

stihl023/5 said:


> And splash. Lol
> Not to mention big fish, I don't like big fish.


Big fish is Big $!!!


----------



## stihl023/5

cheeves said:


> God Love Yah Kevin!!!


Good thing someone does.


----------



## stihl023/5

cheeves said:


> Big fish is Big $!!!


I mean the hungry one's.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> We had a '51 Plymouth "Woody" station wagon with a 383 Hemi bored out to 60thou.....had balloony tires and a Hydromatic tranny!! Used to blow down Plymouth Beach at low tide 3 mi Peninsula in about 3 min.!! Take it out of the barn drive down back winding way up thru Chiltonville up to Pilgrims Hiway, across the medial strip and nail it all the way to the Canal( Cape Cod Canal) around the Rotary.....Punch it and Blast all the way back to the barn!! Stateies sometimes in there 429s would be blastin' up and down Sunrise Ave looking for my brother, who was 9 at the time, and me 12!! We'd be in the Woody all smiles and laughin'!!! Thems were the days!!!



Myself and a couple friends, younger brother wanted to build a true sleeper. We had some tools, cutting gear, welders n such but little money to spare but we found a Fiat 124, just an ugly lil bugger with a hammered engine. We measured up the engine compartment and figured we could wedge a 327 SB in er with some work. Little car had a strong rear end and leaf springs so we figured it might stand up to just speed cruising, not drag racing. Had a roll over 1967 SS malibu at our disposal, low miles on the engine and tranny, with a good bit of torch work, bit of fab work and plenty of new sheet metal bending we got er up and running. Had a good bit of fun with it but it was not road legal so had to sneak it out, make a run and put it away...LOL.
No idea how fast it was but no 4 banger stood a chance against it...


----------



## farrell

Yous boys ovah here yacking........my freaking phone won't stop goin off!

Morning all!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cheeves

Join in Brother! Yoused to live out by yah!!
Just out cleaning away this slush and feeding turkeys and birds and spotted a Fischer cat 2/3rds up other side of this Basin (Holla) Big sucka munchin' away on something. Either a duck or a squirrel....but maybe one of these Turkeys been coming up all winter to feed. He must be the one got some of my cats few years ago. Heard him screaming out here one turbulent night. Lost 9 cats in 2 weeks. Him, coyotes, and hawks. Might go out with this old Winchester 33 and take a few at him. Only thing rt up here only 450 yrds from Town! lol Never know it by all these woods back here though. Town Park now was once Jenny's Mill! First grain and saw mill in America!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Myself and a couple friends, younger brother wanted to build a true sleeper. We had some tools, cutting gear, welders n such but little money to spare but we found a Fiat 124, just an ugly lil bugger with a hammered engine. We measured up the engine compartment and figured we could wedge a 327 SB in er with some work. Little car had a strong rear end and leaf springs so we figured it might stand up to just speed cruising, not drag racing. Had a roll over 1967 SS malibu at our disposal, low miles on the engine and tranny, with a good bit of torch work, bit of fab work and plenty of new sheet metal bending we got er up and running. Had a good bit of fun with it but it was not road legal so had to sneak it out, make a run and put it away...LOL.
> No idea how fast it was but no 4 banger stood a chance against it...


Jerry.....you getting this storm?


----------



## cheeves

stihl023/5 said:


> I mean the hungry one's.


They're All Hungry!!! lol


----------



## stihl023/5

cheeves said:


> They're All Hungry!!! lol


Lol I don't go in the big water. Inland lakes I'm not considered bait.


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> I think we will blow it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You get used to that speed1 When we had the Cobra Jet......428 '69 Torino fastback we would cruise around doing 90. Not many on the road back then. Make Boston in 15-20 min. now takes 11/2 hrs......if yah lucky......bumper to bumper Yuppies!!


----------



## cheeves

stihl023/5 said:


> Lol I don't go in the big water. Inland lakes I'm not considered bait.


You ain't got nothing will eat yah up there except bears, wolverines, and Big Foot!!! lol


----------



## farrell

Just ovah here cleaning house...........

And waiting on motorcycle riding weather to get here

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cheeves

cheeves said:


> You ain't got nothing will eat yah up there except bears, wolverines, and Big Foot!!! lol


Here......the City PEOPLE will!!! lol Heartless!!! Celtic Savages!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> I think we will blow it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Jimmy......what chu got there??.....a 'Nadian speedo-meetah in your truck?????


----------



## stihl023/5

cheeves said:


> You ain't got nothing will eat yah up there except bears, wolverines, and Big Foot!!! lol


Yep much safer.
Oh big kitties too.


----------



## cheeves

stihl023/5 said:


> Yep much safer.
> Oh big kitties too.


Mtn Lions?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Jimmy......what chu got there??.....a 'Nadian speedo-meetah in your truck?????


I was joking with a buddy this new truck feels real good with 1500lbs in the bed. Well this AM traffic was moving good. Then I thought about a setting I saw the other day. Flip the switch and man the needle jumped over! Do the math we were still rolling on with a quickness... well quick for me. This new small block rolls on down the road real well. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Jerry.....you getting this storm?



We getting pounded by high winds again, power staying on so far, lights flickering almost steady. Got about 4 - 5" of new snow but now changing over to rain, maybe it will all get rained off before this one passes.


----------



## stihl023/5

cheeves said:


> Mtn Lions?


They call them cougars here. Lol.
DNR denied sightings for quite a while. Game cameras, security cameras and other technology has proved them wrong.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> I was joking with a buddy this new truck feels real good with 1500lbs in the bed. Well this AM traffic was moving good. Then I thought about a setting I saw the other day. Flip the switch and  man the needle jumped over! Do the math we were still rolling on with a quickness... well quick for me. This new small block rolls on down the road real well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




LOL Got overhauled by an RCMP up in Nova Scotia one Sunday morning on the TransCan.....he was hiding behind an overpass abutment....when I saw him spinning his tires I just pulled over.....he says..."Do you know how fast you were going???"...."No" I says...he says "You were doing just north of 140!!" "I don't freeking think so!!" I blurted....the bride whispered "Kilometers...kilometers" I glanced down at the dual scales on the Saab speedo...."Ooohhh..." I says..." Hmmmm...He wasn't amused but after keeping us on the shoulder for a half hour with all the lights going and me wondering how I was going to get bailed from a 'Nadian jail he let us go.....and said "Slow down" "Yes sir" I said....."Thank you sir"......LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> I do......was taught by the best......my old Man......to Love and experience this Planet in it fullest!! Until yah do that you haven't lived!!
> One of the most exillerating things was to be up in the Topmast.....the Crows Nest out Georges in a Gale!!! Absolutely Loved it!! With Nothing but the Ocean all around......the Waves, the Sky, and You!!!



He certainly went through some hellish storms in his time at sea, many hair raising trips he could tell about. One morning I didn`t want to leave the dock, wind screeching SE over 50 mph ,everything dark, scudding foam and debris filled the air. Dad wanted to go bad so I couldn`t chicken out, both glad and sorry I went. We got about 4 miles off and couldn`t turn around, waves running 25' with every 4th about 30' , we were taking on water and even he knew we had to go back , so we watched and waited a few, suddenly a big breaker slammed us on the starboard side. The smashing sounds of wooden ribs breaking told me we were in trouble. The wave had spun us side on the the gale so I hit the throttle and give er ,pulled er stern first into the gale and run the diesel up to 2,000. With the 1.5 "mechanical pump, the 1" electric pump, the 4" hand pump and me bailing with a 5 gallon bucket non stop could almost hold our own. Old North Star running fast as she ever went heading for shore. Big lop often dropped 25 -50 gallons in over the stern but for about 1.5 hrs we ran er right in to a sheltered sand bar, ran er right up on that. Was about highest tide we get so when the tide dropped the ole girl was pissin water out between the boards like one would see in a cartoon. Starboard side smashed in from the stempost back to near midships, how we made it still don`t know but we patched er up with canvas, black plastic cement and roofing nails and re floated er at next high tide,, steamed home and put er on the big cradle trailer, pulled it out and let her dry out. The repair began about a week later, but that`s another story.
No flotation devices, no inflatable rafts carried back then, ya either made it or ya didn`t...


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> They call them cougars here. Lol.
> DNR denied sightings for quite a while. Game cameras, security cameras and other technology has proved them wrong.



Same story here Kevin, they denied Cougars existed here but us woodsman knew better, seen three with my own eyes. They denied we had Coywolves for about 15 years until hunters started shooting them and turning them in in numbers. I never chanced shooting a Cougar, only had a single shot 22 on me when I encountered them, both times in the winter.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> He certainly went through some hellish storms in his time at sea, many hair raising trips he could tell about. One morning I didn`t want to leave the dock, wind screeching SE over 50 mph ,everything dark, scudding foam and debris filled the air. Dad wanted to go bad so I couldn`t chicken out, both glad and sorry I went. We got about 4 miles off and couldn`t turn around, waves running 25' with every 4th about 30' , we were taking on water and even he knew we had to go back , so we watched and waited a few, suddenly a big breaker slammed us on the starboard side. The smashing sounds of wooden ribs breaking told me we were in trouble. The wave had spun us side on the the gale so I hit the throttle and give er ,pulled er stern first into the gale and run the diesel up to 2,000. With the 1.5 "mechanical pump, the 1" electric pump, the 4" hand pump and me bailing with a 5 gallon bucket non stop could almost hold our own. Old North Star running fast as she ever went heading for shore. Big lop often dropped 25 -50 gallons in over the stern but for about 1.5 hrs we ran er right in to a sheltered sand bar, ran er right up on that. Was about highest tide we get so when the tide dropped the ole girl was pissin water out between the boards like one would see in a cartoon. Starboard side smashed in from the stempost back to near midships, how we made it still don`t know but we patched er up with canvas, black plastic cement and roofing nails and re floated er at next high tide,, steamed home and put er on the big cradle trailer, pulled it out and let her dry out. The repair began about a week later, but that`s another story.
> No flotation devices, no inflatable rafts carried back then, ya either made it or ya didn`t...




Yep....all the males in my family, grandfather, great uncles, uncles and father all were fishermen born and bred....not a one of them could swim a stroke.......great uncle swore he had negative buoyancy.....said he could just walk around on the bottom until he ran out of air.... Only reason any of them had those old WWII gummint surplus cork life jackets aboard was the Coast Guard made 'em carry then on the vessel....stiff fine for violations....none were good at giving money away...

Some one from Away once asked the Ol' Man why he never learned to swim.....he looked at the fella and said "The idea is to acquire a proper boat and then stay in it" and he was serious.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Lime applied....750 lbs worth....after dewatering. 

Geotextile fabric. 12" stone then came the Portland. 600 lbs of it. More stone. Hole got solid after a week. Threw a couple of Stihl saws in the concrete we are pouring right now just on principle.


























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Boss bought a new to us yard dog dump truck. It's lightly salted.























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Few more..we aren't use to seeing this kind of corrosion around here. Was a VA DOT salt buggy. 2000 model. The 1995's we just sold looked better than this...











Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s just a typical 12 year old Nova Scotia truck, not a salt truck, just a regular gravel hauler.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep....all the males in my family, grandfather, great uncles, uncles and father all were fishermen born and bred....not a one of them could swim a stroke.......great uncle swore he had negative buoyancy.....said he could just walk around on the bottom until he ran out of air.... Only reason any of them had those old WWII gummint surplus cork life jackets aboard was the Coast Guard made 'em carry then on the vessel....stiff fine for violations....none were good at giving money away...
> 
> Some one from Away once asked the Ol' Man why he never learned to swim.....he looked at the fella and said "The idea is to acquire a proper boat and then stay in it" and he was serious.....




Regulations and requirements became much stricter a few years after that episode, new laws and such came in so that there was a DOT approved safety vest for every person on board, life rafts became mandatory many years later.. Yep a good seaworthy boat and enough sense to stay inside/aboard was the earliest form of lifesaving I grew up with. First real world memory for me concerning boats was heading down the channel in Jeddore harbour with the ole single lunger in the 30' Tancook breaking the silence, at one point along the way the reverberating echo off the shoreline made it sound like the engine was a twin. No underwater exhaust on those old rigs, straight out the side, hear one coming 2 miles away even on a windy day.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy....welcome to my world.....this is the year that my cab is going away.....cab corners and drivers side rocker have disappeared since the first of Dec. It's just melting away as I drive it......it's an 06.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Jimmy....welcome to my world.....this is the year that my cab is going away.....cab corners and drivers side rocker have disappeared since the first of Dec. It's just melting away as I drive it......it's an 06.....


So sad...it was a nice looking truck. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> So sad...it was a nice looking truck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Yep....hard to believe it was new once......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not unusual to see 5 - 6 year old Ford trucks here with the quarter panels all full of holes around and above the rear wheel wells. Salt is a biotch on steel and if there is a place it can get caught up and lay there year round that spot will soon be there no more.


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> I think we will blow it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Hey Jimmy !!!
You up here in Canada ?


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , I've got some wt kits at the shop , I'll bring them tomorrow .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , I've got some wt kits at the shop , I'll bring them tomorrow .



Saweet!!


----------



## dancan

What's the best chain to run on my 268 Kavarna to cut up tires ?? it's still windy and my pile is gettin low .
I've been looking for some bowlin balls (Awesome heat and burn time btw) but it looks like that source has dried up


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Time. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> What's the best chain to run on my 268 Kavarna to cut up tires ?? it's still windy and my pile is gettin low .
> I've been looking for some bowlin balls (Awesome heat and burn time btw) but it looks like that source has dried up



Are they snow n ice tires, heard ice chains are bestes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slacckers!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Slacckers!


Yes...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Am not .


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Slacckers!


Possibly


----------



## Cantdog

Huh?...what??.....Hmmmm....coulda swore I heard something.....musta dozed off.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Huh?...what??.....Hmmmm....coulda swore I heard something.....musta dozed off.....


Heard you wereboxing stuff up today as it was too nasty to do much else.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Heard you wereboxing stuff up today as it was too nasty to do much else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Yep...I'll see what I can do about that....found a local hardware store just became a FedEx shipping location...they can scan...Woot!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Huh?...what??.....Hmmmm....coulda swore I heard something.....musta dozed off.....


 When ya wake up, snow relocation.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> When ya wake up, snow relocation.




Shhhhh......I was trying to stay asleep until it all goes away!!! Relocated at the shop yesterday and Glen, my neighbor down the street, relocates for me at home now...the bride keeps the path shoveled to the door so I'm good....Probably run the tractor in and out of the woods this afternoon....but that's not so much relocation but flattening/packing.....have to wait until the snow gets off the trees though.....still have 5-6 problem trees I'd like to process before the snow gives up....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Shhhhh......I was trying to stay asleep until it all goes away!!! Relocated at the shop yesterday and Glen, my neighbor down the street, relocates for me at home now...the bride keeps the path shoveled to the door so I'm good....Probably run the tractor in and out of the woods this afternoon....but that's not so much relocation but flattening/packing.....have to wait until the snow gets off the trees though.....still have 5-6 problem trees I'd like to process before the snow gives up....



Hoss like the snow? Bet he didn`t like the winds that came with the snow.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hoss like the snow? Bet he didn`t like the winds that came with the snow.




Oh yeah...he likes the snow but doesn't travel any further than he has to in it. Was laughing at him this morning...he had three rolling sessions in it!!!! He came out cleaner than when he started. He really loves to roll in mug if he can find any...probably won't be a problem in a day or two....then he doesn't come out cleaner at all.....reminds me of "Pig Pen" on Charley Brown.........


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> What's the best chain to run on my 268 Kavarna to cut up tires ?? it's still windy and my pile is gettin low .
> I've been looking for some bowlin balls (Awesome heat and burn time btw) but it looks like that source has dried up


Hydraulic splitter to fold the wheel to get the tire off.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah...he likes the snow but doesn't travel any further than he has to in it. Was laughing at him this morning...he had three rolling sessions in it!!!! He came out cleaner than when he started. He really loves to roll in mug if he can find any...probably won't be a problem in a day or two....then he doesn't come out cleaner at all.....reminds me of "Pig Pen" on Charley Brown.........


 On my road trip last weekend I passed a good many farms, many of those had a horse or two- three and almost every horse was either covered in mud or rolling in mud as we drove by. Could tell the hosses were having a ball, heads tossing ,feets in the air squirming like a eeel....L0L


----------



## Cantdog

HaHaHa....that sounds like Hoss!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHa....that sounds like Hoss!!!!



I think they all have that instinct in them, must serve some useful purpose we are not fully aware of.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well it's above freezing...but sounds like today will deteriorate and tomorrow will be a wash. Hope all of you have a good one. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> On my road trip last weekend I passed a good many farms, many of those had a horse or two- three and almost every horse was either covered in mud or rolling in mud as we drove by. Could tell the hosses were having a ball, heads tossing ,feets in the air squirming like a eeel....L0L



Yep...Every day when I let Hoss out the very first thing he does is flop down and roll.....snow, mud, dry ground, grass no matter...he'll roll back and forth 3-4 times then jump up a shake, fart, kick and buck......and if he isn't satisfied he'll do it all over again. It's kinda nice in the snow but when muddy he becomes an absolute mess!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

They never seem to care what they look like but must feel good to them at the time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow is melting away fast right now, what is left of it is as heavy as slush can be.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

MSG360 runs... now on to the oiler and brake. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Been a fun puzzle. Read lots of B.S. from others on these kits. You have to bring some knowledge to the table when starting in on one.












Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

The OEM oiler drive is the best of the bunch, seems its difficult for the AM manufacturers to get that drive arm tight enough not to slip.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> The OEM oiler drive is the best of the bunch, seems its difficult for the AM manufacturers to get that drive arm tight enough not to slip.


May be the direction I go. The lowly oil pump if marginal will create all sorts of chaos for a saw in the local hard woods. Marginal oil creates too much heat quickly cooking chains, clutches, saws. Always try to keep them top notch. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Long night last night. Trying to get our littlest back to sleeping in the crib. Both of us are pretty tired today. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> May be the direction I go. The lowly oil pump if marginal will create all sorts of chaos for a saw in the local hard woods. Marginal oil creates too much heat quickly cooking chains, clutches, saws. Always try to keep them top notch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Often overlooked by many, wear on the tie straps, bar rails and sprockets are definitely accelerated by oil starvation. Even the oil holes in the side of the bar need to be enlarged to get a good flow of oil to the bar channel.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Often overlooked by many, wear on the tie straps, bar rails and sprockets are definitely accelerated by oil starvation. Even the oil holes in the side of the bar need to be enlarged to get a good flow of oil to the bar channel.


Brand new bars get that before they ever get mounted. Interestingly enough the laminate k095 bars still have a large oil passage hole. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Any have experience putting a 3002 bar on a 3003 saw? Looks like adapters are no issue...wondering about oiler alignment. Have a 24" .404 bar I'd love to put on my MSG 066. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sorry, never had the need but very sure it could be done.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Oil pump apart.. put the wrap handle on... about it for progress...











Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Who did this?





















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Waiting on a pump driver but put the rest together for grins.

















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Jimmy , yellow snow is where it's at lol


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Jimmy , yellow snow is where it's at lol


My pup makes plenty of it..Ill send it to you. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well it's above freezing...but sounds like today will deteriorate and tomorrow will be a wash. Hope all of you have a good one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yah......Blizzard today.....? headed up fathers barn with my generator and light the old All-Nighter. Has a blower and in 45 min will heat the uninsulated barn to 70. Also throw on the Salamander( kerosene). Pop has a cherry tree that threatens the power to his house. Tree was there in '59 when we moved in. Provides shade in summer, but may have to take it down. Huge now with 3 main trunks 3ft across. We'll have to see!
Wind driven rain changing over rt now. Been raining all night. Power flickered a few times around 2 AM but stayed on. Should be an interesting day!


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> Waiting on a pump driver but put the rest together for grins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Really nice saw Jimmy!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

cheeves said:


> Really nice saw Jimmy!!!


Thanks Bobby. Just a Chinese clone kit saw. I tweak the kit slightly to suit me. Overall for the dollars invested they are decent saws. Not money makers to build and sell... but fun hobby saws. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Well...well...well...here we are on the Rock Bound Coast of Maine...... Totally involved in th' third Nor'easta in 12 daze.....chitagawdamn....this is getting boring....I will have used more diesel moving snow in the first haff of March than the entire winta!!!......thiz sucks!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Just say in'.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Just say in'.....


Hey Robin! Just give 'er and go with it. The little diesel likes it!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too bad we couldn`t can up some of the power these winds make in these frequent storms.


----------



## dancan

Looks like we got an inch down and now rain up here in Igloo


----------



## dancan

And lotsa wind , might be a reason to run a saw this weekend lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bet the wind dropped a few trees, will keep my eyes peeled for victims.


----------



## Cantdog

Wind is ovah for now.....just snow....falling straight down.....power blipped around 2:30 this morning but came right back on.....


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> Thanks Bobby. Just a Chinese clone kit saw. I tweak the kit slightly to suit me. Overall for the dollars invested they are decent saws. Not money makers to build and sell... but fun hobby saws.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Cool....


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> Thanks Bobby. Just a Chinese clone kit saw. I tweak the kit slightly to suit me. Overall for the dollars invested they are decent saws. Not money makers to build and sell... but fun hobby saws.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> Thanks Bobby. Just a Chinese clone kit saw. I tweak the kit slightly to suit me. Overall for the dollars invested they are decent saws. Not money makers to build and sell... but fun hobby saws.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Cool....


----------



## cheeves

AS screwed up or this Chinese laptop or me......or all of the above! lol
Good day today!!! Sun was out.... NW. Got about a ft of snow after really high winds. But missed on snow amounts down here. Got a huge cherry cut up up my fathers. Was big when we moved in up there in '59! Be good firewood next winter. Tried to save but just too much ant damage. 
Haddock for supper! Take care fine folks!! Watch the backs!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow mostly gone today, sure happy we got all that rain.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Supposed to be nice tomorrow. 
Hope it's dry


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Supposed to be nice tomorrow.
> Hope it's dry


Its going to be fantastic tomorrow and Friday... both my bosses are out of the country. Probably get caught up on some wasting time...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sun's up..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

We had sun all day, temps well above freezing, water running everywhere.


----------



## dancan

Infomercial 



Geez , been wrong all these years , thot it was pronounced Poolan .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Infomercial
> 
> 
> 
> Geez , been wrong all these years , thot it was pronounced Poolan .




That's the 'Nadian pronunciation ....


----------



## dancan

Thot it was the English from French translation of "Cess Poole" therefor Poo Land , silent d ....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Thot it was the English from French translation of "Cess Poole" therefor Poo Land , silent d ....



You meen like Poo tain??


----------



## Cantdog

I gotta go.......sea ya.....


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> You meen like Poo tain??



No , that's Poutine (Poo-teen) .
That's a Quebec thing , not my people ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I gotta go.......sea ya.....




That`s one fecked up choppah!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> We had sun all day, temps well above freezing, water running everywhere.


Same here Jerry!! Very nice day. Got a lot done around here and up my fathers. Cut up the huge old cherry tree that took out the power to his house and now recently to his barn. Have a Drs apt this morning and then hope to get a load of dead standing oak. wood pile has gone down considerably. This winter not too tough but was cold at times and went thru some wood! Probably close to 8 cords so far.....but heating this whole house with wood!! Piped in Gas.....backup! Used very seldom....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s one fecked up choppah!



Not much of a handler.....but awesome on a straight run!!!! I think if I was that fella I would take the crank with me rather than toss it after she fires. Looks like something you might see at Burning Man!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Same here Jerry!! Very nice day. Got a lot done around here and up my fathers. Cut up the huge old cherry tree that took out the power to his house and now recently to his barn. Have a Drs apt this morning and then hope to get a load of dead standing oak. wood pile has gone down considerably. This winter not too tough but was cold at times and went thru some wood! Probably close to 8 cords so far.....but heating this whole house with wood!! Piped in Gas.....backup! Used very seldom....



Went through a good bit of wood myself, if I had not put in one extra cord last fall I would be out by now. Must have been some extra cold days plus its hanging on a little later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Not much of a handler.....but awesome on a straight run!!!! I think if I was that fella I would take the crank with me rather than toss it after she fires. Looks like something you might see at Burning Man!!!



Like choppers in general, those extended front forks suck for tight turning radius. Be right at home at BM.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright...lets go kids

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where we going?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Swimming lessons. Waterproofing the kids is important. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

No swimmin here, water too cold, ask Robin, better to stay inside the boat!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> No swimmin here, water too cold, ask Robin, better to stay inside the boat!


Personal problem huh?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Personal problem huh?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


 Will be a few months before the lake water warms up here and the salt water never does fit for swimming. I will be on the water real soon, just got my outdrive all serviced for this season, the outboards will be next.


----------



## dancan

Slack in here ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Slack in here ...


 What a cute lil puppy, I like puppies. How did your wood scrounging go?


----------



## dancan

It was a good run , got a small load of maple , birch , tamarack and spruce plus found another ton of wood for the tractor .
I modded the Kita .










I might zip another 1/4" off of that yet .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It was a good run , got a small load of maple , birch , tamarack and spruce plus found another ton of wood for the tractor .
> I modded the Kita .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might zip another 1/4" off of that yet .



That`s better, don`t need them teeth.


----------



## dancan

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/...cc/1340354161?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

What a load of crap lol


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s better, don`t need them teeth.



The 12" on that Lil'Kita balances out nice , it oils it very well , could polly run a 7 pin on it now lol
Muffler mod is next


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/...cc/1340354161?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> What a load of crap lol



Seen that earlier this evening, could buy the 365 Special for $550. when they were selling them here a couple years ago, a Chicom one only worth half that.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seen that earlier this evening, could buy the 365 Special for $550. when they were selling them here a couple years ago, a Chicom one only worth half that.


365 here is currently ~$825

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> 365 here is currently ~$825
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I wouldn`t pay the $550. for one when they were being sold off here, no way would I shell out more for one. Good saws they be but you know!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got a nice load of firewood from that favorite spot of ours, standing dead, dry, hard as can be, sure burns good.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I wouldn`t pay the $550. for one when they were being sold off here, no way would I shell out more for one. Good saws they be but you know!


I've never spent that for one...and won't. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've never spent that for one...and won't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



On the average I only spend between $5 to $15. for any saw I own, over half of my work saws were dropped off to me for free. I paid $75. for my 066 and $55. for a 038 Magnum. My favorite 026 Arctic cost me a whole whopping $5.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going to run my free 026 along with the $5. special again today, can`t have one getting jealous over the other getting more cutting time.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Even vintage Mag I never spend a terrible amount on...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ahh, got my first load home, sammich n soup for lunch, now out to pile it away.
Almost forgot, the Mighty mouses did their duty this morning, couldn`t expect less.


----------



## dancan

346 killer


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> 346 killer


Hmmmm.... let me get my 8 pin picco setup and 13" bar. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

See if you can get it to win at paper,scissor/rock ?
The Dolly won't roll over when it's on the rock lol


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> See if you can get it to win at paper,scissor/rock ?
> The Dolly won't roll over when it's on the rock lol


Mine won't either... but stock to stock.. you got me. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 346 requires a kick stand to keep it upright, just s little lop sided sideways balance problem....


----------



## Cantdog

It just wants it's belly rubbed.....and a sip of gas and oil....making it easy for the operator..


----------



## pioneerguy600

They slide downhill much better laying on their side.


----------



## pioneerguy600

No new snow.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> No new snow.


Slow melt here.


----------



## dancan

No new snow !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Gona be cutting in the snow tomorrow. 
Blaze orange scrench is in order


----------



## pioneerguy600

No new snow!


----------



## tbone75

I got new snow


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> No new snow!


Sun and no new snow here either.


----------



## ken morgan

**** just had to rescue one of the brethren from my lodge due to snow...he went up to the area close to my cabin to check out Mt. Fuji and got caught up with his entire family (Wife, 2 kids another member from lodge and him) in a blizzard and his little family van is stuck.... thank god for my gas guzzling ford....I had already pulled the snow tires off and yet it managed just fine with the AT's 6 hour round trip to go get his silly a$$....and we gotta go get his car by the end of the week as he comes off leave on monday . I could do nothing more than laugh...


----------



## Stihl 041S

ken morgan said:


> **** just had to rescue one of the brethren from my lodge due to snow...he went up to the area close to my cabin to check out Mt. Fuji and got caught up with his entire family (Wife, 2 kids another member from lodge and him) in a blizzard and his little family van is stuck.... thank god for my gas guzzling ford....I had already pulled the snow tires off and yet it managed just fine with the AT's 6 hour round trip to go get his silly a$$....and we gotta go get his car by the end of the week as he comes off leave on monday . I could do nothing more than laugh...


Got more done than me. 
I got snowed in away from home. 
But got lots done yesterday. 
Good to see you here.


----------



## ken morgan

Stihl 041S said:


> Got more done than me.
> I got snowed in away from home.
> But got lots done yesterday.
> Good to see you here.


I try to stay level headed when traveling....often on a rough and rugged road...


----------



## Stihl 041S

ken morgan said:


> I try to stay level headed when traveling....often on a rough and rugged road...


Myself included. 
I love road trips.


----------



## ken morgan

Stihl 041S said:


> Myself included.
> I love road trips.


really? I thought I was the least most qualified on this forum.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

ken morgan said:


> really? I thought I was the least most qualified on this forum.....


I saw least most qualified in the rear view mirror YEARS ago.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> I saw least most qualified in the rear view mirror YEARS ago.


Had this one in the rear view this AM...






Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jimmy in NC said:


> Had this one in the rear view this AM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


As Paul Harvey would say... now you know the rest of the story.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

No new snow but got something coming this direction, combination of snow and rain at different elevations and times of day. Keep the saws inside today.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> As Paul Harvey would say... now you know the rest of the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Is it one of the recall motors ? Least I think you said it was a Kia ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> Is it one of the recall motors ? Least I think you said it was a Kia ?


Yep

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ken morgan

going with the dump truck this weekend to pick up those elms we cut last month, and get to cut two more. Each of those trees gave us right at 5 cubic meters split so we got 15 cubic meter from the last three. the last two of them are quite a bit fatter across the base...we are guestimating those at 7 cubic meters of hardwood per tree for the last two trees.


----------



## dancan

Don't forget the pics.


----------



## Cantdog

No new snow.....yet......perhaps a few squalls this afternoon......


----------



## pioneerguy600

No new snow today, was raw cold though, even colder tomorrow.


----------



## Cantdog

Pretty warm here.....almost fiddy 'Merican...snow from time to time...flattening the snow though....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Pretty warm here.....almost fiddy 'Merican...snow from time to time...flattening the snow though....


Warmer there than here...BS! Snow flurries tonight.. damp cold and breezy. Warm in the house!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Flurries tonight , but hey, we're used to it in up here in Igloo.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Parents had an inch this AM. Gone by noon. Forsty the next two mornings then possibly 80 this week. Finally!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl023/5

dancan said:


> Flurries tonight , but hey, we're used to it in up here in Igloo.


50* tomorrow, but say snow by next weekend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dang it was cold today, that wind drove it home hard. Had to rest up as its another couple days of strenuous hard work coming up.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Heat running this AM... AC will be on Thursday. I hope the end of winter is here. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl023/5

Snow possible by the weekend here.


----------



## Cantdog

Page III Alert........slllllackahz,,,,,,


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Page III Alert........slllllackahz,,,,,,


Sorry.... I'll try to not let it happen again. 







Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

This applies to the regulars here..





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning slackers

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Geeeeeze Jimmy.... you must be hopping about hiding eggs this morning before the little ones stir.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Geeeeeze Jimmy.... you must be hopping about hiding eggs this morning before the little ones stir.....


Sorta...got kicked out of my bed by a little one. To the guest quarters I went...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So in the time it was three wide in our bed... I must have slept all twisted up. 4:00 i could barely walk going upstairs. Gotten a little better but still hobbling pretty good. Getting older sucks. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ran my John Deere 56 today, glad I put a piston in it now, been a good camp saw last 3 years, always starts real easy with its primer bulb and choke system.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> So in the time it was three wide in our bed... I must have slept all twisted up. 4:00 i could barely walk going upstairs. Gotten a little better but still hobbling pretty good. Getting older sucks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You aint close to being older yet . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hardly got above freezing here today. Working over outboards to get em ready for the season.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> You aint close to being older yet . LOL


Whoops...






Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Look at the right vs left. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Look at the right vs left.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


 You sprain your left ankle?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> You sprain your left ankle?


Yep...rolled it pretty good jumping out of the bed of the truck. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yep...rolled it pretty good jumping out of the bed of the truck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


 Better stop doing that, be like Ron, keep a milk crate in the truck.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Better stop doing that, be like Ron, keep a milk crate in the truck.


Last minute having to load skid steer forks in the truck. Operator was setting them in and had to move some things in the bed...stepped on rear tire and moved the items. Stepped back off the tire and rolled my ankle. Done this several times.. guess I don't move as well as I use to. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Last minute having to load skid steer forks in the truck. Operator was setting them in and had to move some things in the bed...stepped on rear tire and moved the items. Stepped back off the tire and rolled my ankle. Done this several times.. guess I don't move as well as I use to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



We are all getting older, I take much more care now getting in and out of the truck bed, stopped jumping out just a year or so back, never bothered me before but lately it been a sharp shock to the back and hips.


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Whoops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Looks normal to me, one shoe is bigger than the other.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yep.. I do good work.











Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pretty badly bruised foot ya got there Jimmy, did ya drop a Husqvarna on it? ...LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pretty badly bruised foot ya got there Jimmy, did ya drop a Husqvarna on it? ...LOL


No.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Well good thing you didn`t drop a Stihl on it!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well good thing you didn`t drop a Stihl on it!


Yeah.....then, not only would he be bruised but Stihlitis 'fection would be setting in by now.....amputation only sure cure....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Maybe it wasn`t a heavy Stihl.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe it wasn`t a heavy Stihl.


If an 1122 isn't heavy I dunno what is...

I may have stepped on an 1122 when stepping back off of the rear tire of my truck. That may have caused the loss of sure footing...of course that would imply I cared enough to move the said saw out of the way so it wasn't in the danger zone when loading the forks in the back of my truck. 


Surely I wouldn't do such Tom foolery....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you stepped on it then it was too far back, should have been tucked in under the rear tire to work best. A 1122 isn`t heavy, try a 1106, that will put a bruise on ya.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you stepped on it then it was too far back, should have been tucked in under the rear tire to work best. A 1122 isn`t heavy, try a 1106, that will put a bruise on ya.


Truth. IF I had one it would be on a shelf all by itself as I wouldn't want a turned ankle and pulled back. That shelf isn't too high up either...about 3' off the ground. 


...damn makes it sound like its out there taking up space. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Free kotten kandy for Merican tag special at the shop today !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

No chainsaws used today but I did pick up 10 or more.


----------



## pioneerguy600

New snow,but not much, rain taking it away now.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> No chainsaws used today but I did pick up 10 or more.


What kinds did you get ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> What kinds did you get ?


 LOL, I just picked them up off the floor and found room on the shelves fer them, durn saws are everywhere, found two more 044`s I had forgotten about under one bench, been there since before Dan broke his ankle!


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL, I just picked them up off the floor and found room on the shelves fer them, durn saws are everywhere, found two more 044`s I had forgotten about under one bench, been there since before Dan broke his ankle!


They been there a good while . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, been quite a few years since any of the 10 saws were used, just taking up space here.


----------



## dancan

Page 3 bump to the top !!!


----------



## dancan

Almost a 2lb difference in weight between the 5000+ and my MS241 .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Almost a 2lb difference in weight between the 5000+ and my MS241 .


2lbs of awesomeness!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Yup, 2 lbs less and it can hang with the bigger guys !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

For Ron.





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> For Ron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


OH yeah !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> OH yeah !!



Ron be ,stylin, in those...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ron be ,stylin, in those...


And a half inch taller. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> And a half inch taller.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Perfect color for him though.


----------



## Cantdog

They'd look GREAT with white sox!!


----------



## dancan

You meen the kool white tube socks ?

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Soccer-S...ball-Long-Tube-Socks-Pack-of-2-4-10/973846972


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hmmm, white tube socks on a blue smurf, hope the socks aren`t more than 3 apples high.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hmmm, white tube socks on a blue smurf, hope the socks aren`t more than 3 apples high.




Not a problem.....he could just roll the tops down....like hip boots.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Not a problem.....he could just roll the tops down....like hip boots.....



Be more like ,Bobby socks then!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Getting better slowly.












Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Getting better slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Your toes getting clost to Ron`s purple shoes...


----------



## dancan

Hey Jimmy !!!
That you ?


----------



## Cantdog

Looks like Jimmy's foot print......

Busy day today......glazing window sash this morning......Dr's visit at 1:30...then off to Portland to have a nice dinner and then go see this guy.....truly stunning on the hollow body!!


----------



## Cantdog

THis one is awesome too!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Well there that was fun!!! Pleasant trip down state with the bride and FIL.......nice way 'spensive dinner at a fancy downtown restaurant....couple Glenlivits.....went to the theater.....they took my pocket knife away....I don't get out much I guess, since the fekkin' wirld has got so scat of everything.....anyway....went to a great show.....that guy is just unbelievable!!!...got ovah 'bout 11:00.....went and found the man with the big white wiskerz and got my weapon of death and destruction back then drove 3 hrs home in the rain and fagh.....awesome.....crawled into the covers 'bout 2:15.....woke up at 5 as usual.... Gonna be a pretty slack day at Bay Road Woodworking today me thinks....t' hell with the boss!!! Might just start an early safety meeting....nevah can tell......that'll pizz him off....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yay!





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Well there that was fun!!! Pleasant trip down state with the bride and FIL.......nice way 'spensive dinner at a fancy downtown restaurant....couple Glenlivits.....went to the theater.....they took my pocket knife away....I don't get out much I guess, since the fekkin' wirld has got so scat of everything.....anyway....went to a great show.....that guy is just unbelievable!!!...got ovah 'bout 11:00.....went and found the man with the big white wiskerz and got my weapon of death and destruction back then drove 3 hrs home in the rain and fagh.....awesome.....crawled into the covers 'bout 2:15.....woke up at 5 as usual.... Gonna be a pretty slack day at Bay Road Woodworking today me thinks....t' hell with the boss!!! Might just start an early safety meeting....nevah can tell......that'll pizz him off....


Robin.....Brother!......You're All RT!!!! 
Keep On Keepin' On up there where I should be livin'!!! Take Care!!
Sheet weather down here today. NE about 12 knts. Probably spend most of the day in Pops barn. Finally got it back!!! Feels GOOOD!!!


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Jimmy......back up the barn surrounded by Gorgeous Gravelys!! You'd Love Em!!!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Robin.....Brother!......You're All RT!!!!
> Keep On Keepin' On up there where I should be livin'!!! Take Care!!
> Sheet weather down here today. NE about 12 knts. Probably spend most of the day in Pops barn. Finally got it back!!! Feels GOOOD!!!



Hey Bobby!!! Dismal couple days coming up weather wise here too!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well there that was fun!!! Pleasant trip down state with the bride and FIL.......nice way 'spensive dinner at a fancy downtown restaurant....couple Glenlivits.....went to the theater.....they took my pocket knife away....I don't get out much I guess, since the fekkin' wirld has got so scat of everything.....anyway....went to a great show.....that guy is just unbelievable!!!...got ovah 'bout 11:00.....went and found the man with the big white wiskerz and got my weapon of death and destruction back then drove 3 hrs home in the rain and fagh.....awesome.....crawled into the covers 'bout 2:15.....woke up at 5 as usual.... Gonna be a pretty slack day at Bay Road Woodworking today me thinks....t' hell with the boss!!! Might just start an early safety meeting....nevah can tell......that'll pizz him off....



That Tommy is a ovah the top , real wizz an stuffs. If he ever comes up this way I would chuck the coin to go see him, real entertainment right there. Pretty sad when a guy can`t carry a pocket knife, they bout chit when they see my 5.75 "folder.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That Tommy is a ovah the top , real wizz an stuffs. If he ever comes up this way I would chuck the coin to go see him, real entertainment right there. Pretty sad when a guy can`t carry a pocket knife, they bout chit when they see my 5.75 "folder.



Yes he is...this is the first time I've seen him live.....the bride and FIL went down a year or so ago and had a great time and after seeing the you tube vids I wanted to go next time!! The FIL has jambed with him before on the FIL's yearly trip to Nashville for Chet Attkins Appreciation Society meeting......wide range of music.....the other night he did his version of "Somewhere Over the Rainbow"....almost make you weep......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dark eyes Gretch.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

cheeves said:


> Jimmy......back up the barn surrounded by Gorgeous Gravelys!! You'd Love Em!!!


I spent some time with one yesterday...love the old machines


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Jerry....This is about my favorite vid of Tommy.....these guys have a lot of fun it seems.....


----------



## dancan

Paige 2 back to the top 346ExPee Killer bump !!!!


----------



## dancan

Git-er-Done !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Paige 2 back to the top 346ExPee Killer bump !!!!




Hey!! You finally took that off your key ring!!!! Cute!!!


----------



## dancan

Bottom of Paige 3 back to the top Mighty Mouse BUMP !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not a lot going on, all this rain will have the rivers and brooks running high, filling the lakes right up. Will have to raise my floating dock gangway next trip up.


----------



## Cantdog

No I can't get down in the woods to finish my harvest of blow downs either......walked down there yesterday....very wet!!!! May snow a bit tonight too....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No I can't get down in the woods to finish my harvest of blow downs either......walked down there yesterday....very wet!!!! May snow a bit tonight too....



No more ice roads this winter.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No more ice roads this winter.



Nope....be deep mud if I drive on it anywhere more than one trip now.....meh.....they'll be right there when it dries up......'course they'll clouds of black flies by then.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Best to stay out of the woods for a while, takes too much sawdust n leaves to make a track no so muddy. When we used to run the mill the sawdust and slabs went for woods roads.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> That Tommy is a ovah the top , real wizz an stuffs. If he ever comes up this way I would chuck the coin to go see him, real entertainment right there. Pretty sad when a guy can`t carry a pocket knife, they bout chit when they see my 5.75 "folder.


Yah Whimpy Liberals got their FEAR AGENDA into our lives Big Time! I don't pay any attention to it! Lived out in the Hills! You can take the boy outta the Hills, but yah can't take the Hills outta the boy! lol
Good Morning! Lt rain here for awhile I guess. 39 NW.....Just waiting on better weather! Go up the barn I suppose and try and be like you guys with T Landrums 44/ OE 346......That's a Joke!!! I'm so far away from your talent it's like East from West! Great Challenge though....and something to live for and stay motivated about. No more challenge in Tennis...
Take care you guys! Aloha.....


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Best to stay out of the woods for a while, takes too much sawdust n leaves to make a track no so muddy. When we used to run the mill the sawdust and slabs went for woods roads.


Out in Ohio when I lived out Chestnut Level in Morristown,Oh when the mud came you stayed put. Worse than a blizzard! 2-3ft Molasses! Took me awhile to get used to it growing up with this sandy soil here! Tore up a few vehicles before I surrendered! lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been around the stuck position a few times myself, no me driving but still there and required to help get unstuck. Usually that last load just near dark early spring when the frost was drawing out, hit a real soft spot and down ya go. The more ya struggle the worse it gets, water n mud up over the floor boards, several hours of jacking, winching and spinning gets one soaked and covered with muck, yep real fun that.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Still going guys? Well done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

One of the worst stuck jobs I got parachuted in on was the time when I was working with a company that didn`t know **** all about daily operations. Give a tractor loader backhoe combo to a kid hardly out of Diesel engine still running but the cooling fan was kicking up a gusher....LOL high school. Sent him to dig out a drainage ditch that was full of rocks, trees n debris, early spring still big pans of ice in the water, temps just above freezing mid day. Kid reaches out with the hoe, hooks over a rock that weighs bout as much as the rig, gives er and pulls the rig into the stream, bout a meter of water, foot or more of soft muck, tractor in water up to the headlights. Get a mergency call, go help kid get tractor unstuck, only one hr away on good day but at rush hour traffic getting across the McKay bridge takes that long. Finally get to the site and survey the situation, well not good! The diesel was still running but the cooling fan was kicking out a gusher, tractor wrapped around that big rock tight as a winch cable, actually leaning in against it, water about 6" up over the floor boards, this gonna be a good one....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

AUSSIE1 said:


> Still going guys? Well done.



Us ole farts just hanging in there, report for duty sometimes....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

AUSSIE1 said:


> Still going guys? Well done.



Ol' habits die hard......


----------



## AUSSIE1

Cantdog said:


> Ol' habits die hard......



Cantdog? You old tard/tragic!


----------



## AUSSIE1

pioneerguy600 said:


> Us ole farts just hanging in there, report for duty sometimes....LOL



Pioneerguy? You to. Part of the management aye?


----------



## Cantdog

AUSSIE1 said:


> Cantdog? You old tard/tragic!



Yep that'd be me.....tragic....old.....tard.....


----------



## tbone75

You guys got this thread alive for a bit .


----------



## pioneerguy600

AUSSIE1 said:


> Pioneerguy? You to. Part of the management aye?


 Press ganged or Shanghaied, one er the other, possibly both...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> You guys got this thread alive for a bit .



Lil help from you be preacheated.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lil help from you be preacheated.


I will try a little more . LOL


----------



## dancan

It's all about getting the last word for the win lol




346 Expee killer


----------



## dancan

Huskee approved for a 30% speedboost , but , if you use for both chain lube and oil mix at 106:1 you'll get an even greater at 39% RevBoost !!!!


----------



## dancan

And you know Walter makes good stuff !


----------



## jerrycmorrow

So jus droppin in to say howdy yall. Glad to see yas still hangin in here. Good on yas


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> So jus droppin in to say howdy yall. Glad to see yas still hangin in here. Good on yas



Thanks for dropping by Jer.!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> And you know Walter makes good stuff !



Oh yeah!!.....make good hair tonic too......"A little dab'll doo ya".....


----------



## Cantdog

jerrycmorrow said:


> So jus droppin in to say howdy yall. Glad to see yas still hangin in here. Good on yas



Yep......we sthil stirring......


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> So jus droppin in to say howdy yall. Glad to see yas still hangin in here. Good on yas


Hi Jerry , good to see ya .


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Hi Jerry , good to see ya .


Mornin' T and everyone else. Get the PM? That oil works T. Has changed my life! Much more productive with it now. Heck was out there for 12 hrs yesterday. Haven't done that in years!!
Used Jerry's Amazing "Mighty Mouse" too on a pile of logs out on the hill!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Mornin' T and everyone else. Get the PM? That oil works T. Has changed my life! Much more productive with it now. Heck was out there for 12 hrs yesterday. Haven't done that in years!!
> Used Jerry's Amazing "Mighty Mouse" too on a pile of logs out on the hill!


That stuff aint legal in Ohier yet . Maybe in a couple more years it will be here too ?


----------



## dancan

We could mail it to ya , no return address of course lol


----------



## dancan

Hurrah MS361 !!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Hurrah MS361 !!!


I have a lightly used cylinder of you ever need one Danny....OEM. Now it needs a little cleaning... it has some bits of piston on the bore.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey all you Yahoos


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey all you Yahoos



What??


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> What??


Well......OH YEAH!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Well......OH YEAH!!


 Who`s on first?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey all you Yahoos








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

YooHoo to the YaHoos


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who`s on first?


What’s on second....


----------



## dancan

Where ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Where ?


He wasn’t on the team....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I don`t know is on third.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Game is over, time to get the saws out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dropped 6 nice maple trees on my way to work this morning, machine operator on site says he will move them to roadside for me, I say thanks but I tell him just leave them where I dropped them, I will fetch them out later. He gets everything full of mud and rocks when moving tree stems.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dropped 6 nice maple trees on my way to work this morning, machine operator on site says he will move them to roadside for me, I say thanks but I tell him just leave them where I dropped them, I will fetch them out later. He gets everything full of mud and rocks when moving tree stems.


Maple cuts nice


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dropped 6 nice maple trees on my way to work this morning, machine operator on site says he will move them to roadside for me, I say thanks but I tell him just leave them where I dropped them, I will fetch them out later. He gets everything full of mud and rocks when moving tree stems.



Yep most operators treat trees just like rocks and dirt.....just move them as quickly as possible......some skidder operators are the same way...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Maple cuts nice



When grit and rock free.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep most operators treat trees just like rocks and dirt.....just move them as quickly as possible......some skidder operators are the same way...



Ruined a lot of chains over the years cutting off log piles put up by both.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Think we will see some rain today, make the mud more muddy.


----------



## Cantdog

Tic fagh here......drizzle......rained pretty good ovahnight....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yup, more mud than yesterday, more rain = even more.


----------



## Cantdog

Beautiful morning here but they say rain will be coming in later and over night and wet over the weekend too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Today is supposed to be ok but rain for the weekend, have a few small trees to drop this morning, mud all about and brush soaking wet, no joy.


----------



## stihl023/5

Raining here this morning.


----------



## dancan

Rain and fog here , not good for outdoor production today , might be a less damp tomorrow, gotta get some more wood cut.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not a day for woods work, better day for paper work, I hate paper work!


----------



## Cantdog

The little Costa Rican Rat Hound found out this morning that frogs don't taste good!!!......LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The little Costa Rican Rat Hound found out this morning that frogs don't taste good!!!......LOL!!



Water lever getting that high?


----------



## Cantdog

No just frogs down back in the wet spot created by my ever-flowing cellar perimeter drains...when digging the foundation tapped into a very strong vein that supplied my parents dug well. I drilled a well here years ago. Such is life on the side of the mountain. Little dog looked like someone washed her mouth out with soap!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Seen a few dogs foaming at the mouth after frog tasting...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Yep....usually only takes one taste to effect the cure!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Toads must even taste worse, seen a dog go real bonkers after grabbing a big toad, spat it out real quick...


----------



## Cantdog

Turned out to be a beautiful day here yesterday.....went up in the morning to see Hoss....he was quite content, munching on a couple flakes of hay, standing in the sunshine and getting a much needed brush down......clouds of Hoss hair in the air.....nice gentle breeze was blowing so it was easy to stay up wind as I brushed. Finally about a week ago got his water tub filled so no more lugging four buckets of water a day. Got a bunch of saw work at his landlady's to take care of when I get the tractor up there...everal apple trees to cut as well maple, pine and spruce to take down. She had bad trouble over the winter with trees falling on her power line. One pretty big fir uprooted and landed on the line, pulling the guy wire through the pole and split the pole in half from the top down about 8 feet.....didn't even lose power but completely destroyed the pole by also snapping it off at ground level. Been a rough fall and winter here wind wise....lot of clean up yet to do.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Turned out to be a beautiful day here yesterday.....went up in the morning to see Hoss....he was quite content, munching on a couple flakes of hay, standing in the sunshine and getting a much needed brush down......clouds of Hoss hair in the air.....nice gentle breeze was blowing so it was easy to stay up wind as I brushed. Finally about a week ago got his water tub filled so no more lugging four buckets of water a day. Got a bunch of saw work at his landlady's to take care of when I get the tractor up there...everal apple trees to cut as well maple, pine and spruce to take down. She had bad trouble over the winter with trees falling on her power line. One pretty big fir uprooted and landed on the line, pulling the guy wire through the pole and split the pole in half from the top down about 8 feet.....didn't even lose power but completely destroyed the pole by also snapping it off at ground level. Been a rough fall and winter here wind wise....lot of clean up yet to do.


I’ll be there soon to help......


----------



## Cantdog

That might be fun!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> I’ll be there soon to help......


Threats this early in the AM? Wob feeling fiesty!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

It’s a social event.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

EVENTually it will be an event. Until then its hypothetical.


Stihl 041S said:


> It’s a social event.



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Rob , please bring Robin some gutters so he can collect some water for Hoss ...








Stihl cut spruce keeping that 40F drizzle and fahg outta the house , 78F in here with the draft closed , might just haveta find some pffftfir or pfffftpople to throw in there so it don't get too hot in the house lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> EVENTually it will be an event. Until then its hypothetical.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Cutting wood with friends is ALWAYS a social event.


----------



## dancan

Rob, you best bring a downspout and a bucket with you because all your gonna here about is how much his bucket cost and that water isn't free and how the sporin took such a hit cause of the snow this winter and the wear and tear on his boots trudging through all that deep snow going uphill in both directions just to go see Hoss that's eating and drinking him into the poorhouse...
You best also bring the supplies for the Safety meeting to quell the whinenin' ,,, betchya that'll work like a soother , not a peep then .... lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Rob, you best bring a downspout and a bucket with you because all your gonna here about is how much his bucket cost and that water isn't free and how the sporin took such a hit cause of the snow this winter and the wear and tear on his boots trudging through all that deep snow going uphill in both directions just to go see Hoss that's eating and drinking him into the poorhouse...
> You best also bring the supplies for the Safety meeting to quell the whinenin' ,,, betchya that'll work like a soother , not a peep then .... lol


So it is written......so let it be done!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Rob, you best bring a downspout and a bucket with you because all your gonna here about is how much his bucket cost and that water isn't free and how the sporin took such a hit cause of the snow this winter and the wear and tear on his boots trudging through all that deep snow going uphill in both directions just to go see Hoss that's eating and drinking him into the poorhouse...
> You best also bring the supplies for the Safety meeting to quell the whinenin' ,,, betchya that'll work like a soother , not a peep then .... lol



I'm tellin' ya......it was the uphill in both directions that really sucked.....the rest of it I coulda coped with....


----------



## Cantdog

Had one good day in a row...........now rain today and tonight....shop day....should put a little Hooski together and get it gone...perhaps this is the day.....


----------



## dancan

What's a Whooskie ?


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> When grit and rock free.


Used to have to use Carbide chains because of that and they still got messed up! One of the many reasons I just go for the dead standing stuff. Thankfully still around....but getting harder and harder to find and get at every year! Fire roads all chained off. Been burning the borer killed Red Pine lately. May have to start carrying the bolt cutters with me! lol.......or move!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The blackflies have arrived, break out the fly repellent!!


----------



## dancan

Them blackflies aren't like regular flies , all you've got to do with the regular flies is do an Olympic saw toss with a Husskee and sure enough the flies go to stink every time .


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> The blackflies have arrived, break out the fly repellent!!


Make a batch of Pyrethrin, Cayenne Pepper and a Lot a Garlic Powder!!! lol My anti Tick Spray!!! But will work on Those Nast Black Flys Too! 
Concentrate at TSC!!! Then just add the water Cayenne and Garlic. Pyrethrin you can use.......even on skin just take a shower after! lol


----------



## cheeves

cheeves said:


> Make a batch of Pyrethrin, Cayenne Pepper and a Lot a Garlic Powder!!! lol My anti Tick Spray!!! But will work on Those Nast Black Flys Too!
> Concentrate at TSC!!! Then just add the water Cayenne and Garlic. Pyrethrin you can use.......even on skin just take a shower after! lol


Where's T.........have some Vital Info for him concerning CBD's for his Back Pain......which is a ***** this time of year with the Combination of Discharge..... and allergies from the Pollen.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page la deux save


----------



## pioneerguy600

Busy time of year since the daylight and days are longer there is more to do. Replaced a starter recoil on my brothers Sachs Dolmar 113, it was only 33 years old, go figure. Luckily I had a NOS one to replace it with.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Busy time of year since the daylight and days are longer there is more to do. Replaced a starter recoil on my brothers Sachs Dolmar 113, it was only 33 years old, go figure. Luckily I had a NOS one to replace it with.



Always nice when you have what you need in stock to effect a repair...113 was quite a popular model...I've even worked on a few....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Always nice when you have what you need in stock to effect a repair...113 was quite a popular model...I've even worked on a few....



I have been called a hoarder by many but it really is nice to have NOS parts on hand for 30 something year old saws. Since we ran SD saws for 15 years or so for many jobs I have a few spare parts taking up space but handy to have when needed. I have dipped into them more than once...LOL
The 116 was more popular around here with the 113 sharing a much lower rung on the ladder. That 113 was actually mine but I let my brother have it about 10 years back when his little Efco basically fell apart.


----------



## Cantdog

There seems to be more 113s around here.....the only dealer in town only sold Dolmars .....no competition and selling strictly MSRP so I expect the 50cc saws sold better than the larger 56cc saws only because they were cheaper


----------



## pioneerguy600

The 113 was the same chassis as the 116, just a smaller dia piston and cylinder, I liked that saw but I had 3 of the 116`s , my brother didn`t like the power they had.


----------



## Cantdog

'Nuther beauty day here!! Been nice all week!!!.......only drawback is that I must dig out the lawn mower and get it going this weekend.....grass growing is great for Hoss but not so much for me......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Grass growing like the devil. 
Ready to get a saw out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still plugging away on outboards, about to tackle the Huskvarna of outboard motors, a 70 hp Mercury, maybe adapt some OMC components to it.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Still plugging away on outboards, about to tackle the Huskvarna of outboard motors, a 70 hp Mercury, maybe adapt some OMC components to it.


Save the sparkplugs......change everything else to OMC......but don't ferget to paint it black.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Save the sparkplugs......change everything else to OMC......but don't ferget to paint it black.....


 One has to be able to take it apart to change said parts, unlike Husqvarna a Mercury is a bastid to take fasteners out of once used for a few years in water the fasteners become fused to the metal components. Most times its break the fasteners heads off and drill out the shanks, re thread for new stainless bolts.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> One has to be able to take it apart to change said parts, unlike Husqvarna a Mercury is a bastid to take fasteners out of once used for a few years in water the fasteners become fused to the metal components. Most times its break the fasteners heads off and drill out the shanks, re thread for new stainless bolts.



Well in all fairness that is not exclusive to Mercs........almost every Johnson or Evinrude I've owned did not come apart well until I had them apart once and never seized the pizz out of every bolt. Generally breaking most bolts off getting them apart. Regardless my leanings are towards OMC in outboards....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well in all fairness that is not exclusive to Mercs........almost every Johnson or Evinrude I've owned did not come apart well until I had them apart once and never seized the pizz out of every bolt. Generally breaking most bolts off getting them apart. Regardless my leanings are towards OMC in outboards....



I just completed an Evinrude rebuild, old 1980 35 hp, been in salt watter most of its life, seized thermostat had to be removed requiring the cover with 8 bolts to be removed from the cylinder head, all came out without breakage. Figured may as well replace the waterpump, all bolts holding the bottom end on came out, waterpump housing bolts came out. Made a short shaft into a long shaft, had a parts donor motor, driveshaft required cutting near mid points and rejoining( welding in the lathe), different splines top n bottom of originals, typical OMC. Parts motor is a 84 35 hp, good powerhead, bad bottom end gears( stripped gears and busted shift dog). Will rebuild if I find a suitable donor, come up occasionally when a bottom end encounters a rocky bottom...


----------



## Cantdog

_


pioneerguy600 said:



I just completed an Evinrude rebuild, old 1980 35 hp, been in salt watter most of its life, seized thermostat had to be removed requiring the cover with 8 bolts to be removed from the cylinder head, all came out without breakage. Figured may as well replace the waterpump, all bolts holding the bottom end on came out, waterpump housing bolts came out. Made a short shaft into a long shaft, had a parts donor motor, driveshaft required cutting near mid points and rejoining( welding in the lathe), different splines top n bottom of originals, typical OMC. Parts motor is a 84 35 hp, good powerhead, bad bottom end gears( stripped gears and busted shift dog). Will rebuild if I find a suitable donor, come up occasionally when a bottom end encounters a rocky bottom...

Click to expand...


_


pioneerguy600 said:


> I just completed an Evinrude rebuild, old 1980 35 hp, been in salt watter most of its life, seized thermostat had to be removed requiring the cover with 8 bolts to be removed from the cylinder head, all came out without breakage. Figured may as well replace the waterpump, all bolts holding the bottom end on came out, waterpump housing bolts came out. Made a short shaft into a long shaft, had a parts donor motor, driveshaft required cutting near mid points and rejoining( welding in the lathe), different splines top n bottom of originals, typical OMC. Parts motor is a 84 35 hp, good powerhead, bad bottom end gears( stripped gears and busted shift dog). Will rebuild if I find a suitable donor, come up occasionally when a bottom end encounters a rocky bottom...




Interior parts come free much better but the bolts that live below the waterline ie. lower unit bolts etc never come free easily unless it's been apart frequently and previously anti siezesd at least once......no matter the brand... in my experience .....


----------



## pioneerguy600

No Neverseize on either 35 before me pulling them apart, now they have a liberal dose on each screw, likely never to be removed again. Put all new seals in the bottom end, new waterpump and housing, all new stainless steel machine screws and bolts.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No Neverseize on either 35 before me pulling them apart, now they have a liberal dose on each screw, likely never to be removed again. Put all new seals in the bottom end, new waterpump and housing, all new stainless steel machine screws and bolts.



Is that the one you said lived in fresh water? It takes what it takes.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Is that the one you said lived in fresh water? It takes what it takes.......


 No, the Evinrudes are local saltwater engines, used but never flushed with fresh water evah. The 70 hp Merc is a fresh water only engine, bought brandy new from our local marine outlet, used in only one freshwater lake not far from me at the head of Chezzectcook. Now my nightmare to convert to a power tilt, possibly end up as a power tilt n trim setup.


----------



## Stihl 041S

New sprockets fer der 044s today. 
7 for the 044
8 for the 044/046


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bayliner all prepped and ready for the season.


----------



## Cantdog

Overcast and dim here today.......Monday.....back to the grind.......meh.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a beautiful sunny day here, will see how the rest of the week turns out.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was a beautiful sunny day here, will see how the rest of the week turns out.



That was my yesterday...beauty!!!.....today....not so much.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sounds like our tomorrow.


----------



## Cantdog

Perhaps.......


pioneerguy600 said:


> Sounds like our tomorrow.


Perhaps....our tomorrow looks like today but the rest of the week looks good. Hopefully Wed Dave and I will be installing that bank of custom windows that's been in the shop haff the winta......looks real good but they should!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Rain tomorrow 
Hail last week I didn’t know about. 
Hammered the apricots


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Rain tomorrow
> Hail last week I didn’t know about.
> Hammered the apricots


Temps are all over the thermometer up here, had a heavy frost Sat night and temps of +18 that day.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep here too.....been over 80 'Merican a few times but had a fire in the Free Flow all day yesterday....wasn't real cold but was more damp than I like in the shop....


----------



## Cantdog

Got the new windows ready to take to the jobsite this afternoon......went out to split some wood...got about half a pickup load split then it rained......stihl raining.......sitting here at the shop listening to tunes and having a little shine in the last of muh koffee........mmmmmmmm........pretty good combo......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Feels very damp here since about 3 o`clock but no rain yet, likely start any time now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun is out bright, didn`t get much of Robins rain, didn`t need it at this time and would like the water level to drop some to aid in my drainage ditch efforts.


----------



## dancan

Lookin like a Hucksavarnia convention in here today , right some slack ...

Paige 2 back to the top Stihl for the win rescue !!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

When the chain cuts you open just putting it bag in the storage bag... its sharp.






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> When the chain cuts you open just putting it in the storage bag... its sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


They sposed to cut ..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> They sposed to cut ..


I rarely get any cuts on my hands due to the callouses. It looks trivial and is.... but it's one hell of a paper cut. Just grazed my finger tip over a tooth... damn. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

My hands are thick and tough but occasionally a chain will bite me, cutters are razor sharp after a filing, the first couple seconds in the wood removes the thin serrated edge and the chain becomes less sharp but maintains a more stable cutting edge.


----------



## dancan

One of our own is down for a bit .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> One of our own is down for a bit .



I cannot give this accident a ,like. Heal up quickly Jim.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Well to stay out of trouble Jim....don’t say anything to a nurse that you wouldn’t want a man to say to you in prison.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 3???
I’m counting drive links...


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Page 3???
> I’m counting drive links...



How many ya got so far Unc??


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> How many ya got so far Unc??


4 five gallon buckets......so far.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Back from the lake, need a break from the black flies!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Back from the lake, need a break from the black flies!



Yeah...they getting hungry here too.......Sat afternoon the bride and I split the last two cord of wood....there was a coolish breeze at first so that and strong sunshine kept them at bay, but near the end of the pile it became ovahcast, warmed up and the breeze dropped out...... they came out in force!!!!


----------



## stihl023/5

Good morning


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah...they getting hungry here too.......Sat afternoon the bride and I split the last two cord of wood....there was a coolish breeze at first so that and strong sunshine kept them at bay, but near the end of the pile it became ovahcast, warmed up and the breeze dropped out...... they came out in force!!!!



They were out from the moment the sun was above the horizon and stayed around til past 9 pm on Saturday. It rained hard overnight and into Sunday morning, that kept them down somewhat on Sunday, only a couple hundred or so swarming around instead of thousands, digging in fresh wet earth seems to spurr them into a frenzy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Good morning



Morning Kevin, a beautiful day here.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning Kevin, a beautiful day here.


Nice here too mid 5o's to 70* later. Rain possible tonight.


----------



## Cantdog

Holy COW!!!! last poast on page IV!!!!! Slackerz!!!!! Been busy getting things together for the long road trip to Illinois......getting there.....pick up the rent-a-rig tomorrow....liftoff early Mon morning......hopefully get through a couple possible "choke points" before the Memorial Day Parades get going....make it to the big road and it'll be clear sailing except for Holiday traffic!!!! YAK!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Holy COW!!!! last poast on page IV!!!!! Slackerz!!!!! Been busy getting things together for the long road trip to Illinois......getting there.....pick up the rent-a-rig tomorrow....liftoff early Mon morning......hopefully get through a couple possible "choke points" before the Memorial Day Parades get going....make it to the big road and it'll be clear sailing except for Holiday traffic!!!! YAK!!!!



What rent a wreck you picking up? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> What rent a wreck you picking up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Not sure exactly but it's from Hertz and will be similar to the Mo-ron-oh we took to New Foundland....


----------



## Cantdog

Back home with the rent-a-rig.....2018 Nissan Rogue.....looks just like the Mo-Ron-Oh to me....'cept it's wicked blue and has Mass plates....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Back home with the rent-a-rig.....2018 Nissan Rogue.....looks just like the Mo-Ron-Oh to me....'cept it's wicked blue and has Mass plates....


 Have a safe, happy trip Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have a safe, happy trip Robin.


Thanks Jerry....Hope to.......lot of driving....coming back through 'Nadia.....gonna meet up with a friends widow in North Bay Ontario.....he went to school with me...his family was down here running the KerrAmerican copper mine....the last few years Bob and Lianne been coming down in the summer for a visit but Bob got cancer and passed away a couple years age. Marcie and Lianne have kept in touch through facebook and when planning our trip we ended up with an overnight in North Bay so we could visit with her for a while.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Jerry....Hope to.......lot of driving....coming back through 'Nadia.....gonna meet up with a friends widow in North Bay Ontario.....he went to school with me...his family was down here running the KerrAmerican copper mine....the last few years Bob and Lianne been coming down in the summer for a visit but Bob got cancer and passed away a couple years age. Marcie and Lianne have kept in touch through facebook and when planning our trip we ended up with an overnight in North Bay so we could visit with her for a while.


 Nice road trip, longer the better. My longest was 16, 830 KM round trip. Like to do another before checking out.


----------



## Cantdog

Update.....the Rogue is not the Mo-Ron-Oh......is slightly smaller with a four banger....it'll go if you whoop it hard nuff but you really have to work it ovah!! On the plus side was getting 32 MPG+ @ 80+MPH. Man....holiday traffic was brutal coming down from Portland to NH on the Maine Turnpike.....3 lanes bumper to bumper going 80MPH with the usual 5% trying to get ahead everyone else by frantically changing lanes....to no avail. At the toll booth there were 6 lanes open but after paying tolls had to jamb back into 3 lanes again with no white lines.......What a cluster XXXX that was and to make matter worse a road tractor backended a coach type RV...minor damage but greatly added to the general chaos....I knew this scene would not get any better the further we continued so we bailed in NH and drove out through NH, VT down into Mass then into NY......drove in every New England state yester day except Conn and RI...5 states in all....10hrs on the road...finishing up breakfast then over to see Bob (spike60) for a few mins while we're here, then ...Off we go again!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thanks for the update Robin, safe happy travels.


----------



## Cantdog

View from our room last night.....


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Back home with the rent-a-rig.....2018 Nissan Rogue.....looks just like the Mo-Ron-Oh to me....'cept it's wicked blue and has Mass plates....


Be ready to be stopped with those Mass plates! When I lived out in Ohio before I got Ohio plates would get stopped every trip. After changing plates never! In fact one winter when it was -30 car froze up and a Penn Statey towed my car to bldg to thaw out. Never knew I was a Mass boy or it would never had happened. Accent had changed some by then! lol


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice road trip, longer the better. My longest was 16, 830 KM round trip. Like to do another before checking out.


Me too!
Howdy Jerry! How's the World been treating you? Been busy here this Spring.....weather permitting.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Jerry....Hope to.......lot of driving....coming back through 'Nadia.....gonna meet up with a friends widow in North Bay Ontario.....he went to school with me...his family was down here running the KerrAmerican copper mine....the last few years Bob and Lianne been coming down in the summer for a visit but Bob got cancer and passed away a couple years age. Marcie and Lianne have kept in touch through facebook and when planning our trip we ended up with an overnight in North Bay so we could visit with her for a while.


Good trip Robin! Continued safety!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Me too!
> Howdy Jerry! How's the World been treating you? Been busy here this Spring.....weather permitting.



Been real busy myself, got a few ongoing projects at the camp, lots of work on finishing out houses, plenty of work gathering firewood,work, work , work....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

We made it to Galesburg, Illinois ......great trip......the Rogue took some getting used to but got a handle on it finally with the help of the bride reading the manual.....when you get right on it she'd rev right up, shift rev up shift, rev up shift.....felt like the tranny was slippin'....nope 7 speed....and now I've mastered the slap shifter she goes pretty good when needing to merge or evade semi's.......man... I-80 around Chi town really sucks...nevah woulda made it without my road plotter.....can't read the signs when surrounded by road tractor two deep on the sides and many as you can see fore and aft....all going 80 mph......you best be in the right feeking lane to exit.....road plotter invaluable tool!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I use one in California, never needed one any where else so far, traffic 5 lanes wide all going like bats outa hell.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I use one in California, never needed one any where else so far, traffic 5 lanes wide all going like bats outa hell.



Yep the same on I 80/90 'cept way more big trucks than cars....just about every bit of production from all the cities of the industrial belt on both sides of the boarder are shipped to markets south and west on that road.....doesn't help we saw four big Peterbuilt/ Western Star type road tractors on big rig wreckers yesterday...all stove to chit.....one big 'un was so bent and twisted it could just barely be towed.......makes ya feel pretty vulnerable in a little four wheeler.......when you look out the winderz and all you see is spinnin' lug nutz in every direction........boy...and the new trucker fad is to have like 6" long lug nutz stickin' way out....like a Ben Hur rig!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Sounds like an adventure....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Sounds like an adventure....




Yeeeeah.......that part was more adventure than I prefer......have to do it again on Monday!!!!!


----------



## Huskybill

komatsuvarna said:


> How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?



Are we talking the whole family with aunts and uncles too.? Idk

If a air plane crashes on the us/ Canadian border where do they bury the suvivors?


----------



## dancan

Huskybill said:


> Are we talking the whole family with aunts and uncles too.? Idk
> 
> If a air plane crashes on the us/ Canadian border where do they bury the suvivors?


Idaho ?


----------



## dancan

Right some slack in here again,,,


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Idaho ?


Well if they’re Nadians I don’t mind.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep the same on I 80/90 'cept way more big trucks than cars....just about every bit of production from all the cities of the industrial belt on both sides of the boarder are shipped to markets south and west on that road.....doesn't help we saw four big Peterbuilt/ Western Star type road tractors on big rig wreckers yesterday...all stove to chit.....one big 'un was so bent and twisted it could just barely be towed.......makes ya feel pretty vulnerable in a little four wheeler.......when you look out the winderz and all you see is spinnin' lug nutz in every direction........boy...and the new trucker fad is to have like 6" long lug nutz stickin' way out....like a Ben Hur rig!!!!



I had an anxious moment 3 years back returning from LA heading North on the #5 just past the Bakersfield off ramps, seen a big rig leave the divided hwy coming toward me at high rate of speed, much dust n weeds being flung up, rig stayed upright and stayed straight down the divide. Very sandy area, tumbleweed n sage brush landscape, smooth level and firm bottom, no time to find out what happened as we were barreling toward San Fran, rig barreling toward LA, trajectory of the rig could have been an intercept for us but the driver straightened er and held on, rig stayed upright at least until it disappeared from my rearview in a cloud of dust. From the quickest of glances I had it appeared the left front tire blew out or broke down off the rim, only speculation though on my part, had only split second to access the situation.


----------



## dancan

What terrible caps , over engineered , hard to use ,,,, Ya right lol


----------



## Cantdog

Better mouse trap???....yeah right.......LOL!!


----------



## Huskybill

Seeing the new high tech saws is going to get interesting. Do we really need them?


----------



## Stihl 041S

That’s the irony of the title. We don’t care. Lol
I got both. 
An early saw.....1948 Disston
And a new one ......1977 041


----------



## farrell

Morning from Solothurn!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had an anxious moment 3 years back returning from LA heading North on the #5 just past the Bakersfield off ramps, seen a big rig leave the divided hwy coming toward me at high rate of speed, much dust n weeds being flung up, rig stayed upright and stayed straight down the divide. Very sandy area, tumbleweed n sage brush landscape, smooth level and firm bottom, no time to find out what happened as we were barreling toward San Fran, rig barreling toward LA, trajectory of the rig could have been an intercept for us but the driver straightened er and held on, rig stayed upright at least until it disappeared from my rearview in a cloud of dust. From the quickest of glances I had it appeared the left front tire blew out or broke down off the rim, only speculation though on my part, had only split second to access the situation.


Years ago was headed out to Williams College for the Junior Wright Cup. Tennis Competition between the 4 Major Areas of New England. We were traveling West on the Mass Pike near Brimfield when we came upon a site I'll never forget. There was a Jumble of 4-5 still burning Tractor Trailers in the Medium all twisted up. The contrast to the nice sunny Morning was startling! They must of collided in the early morning Fog which is prevalent in August on parts of the Mass Pike, especially in the Berkshires.


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> Morning from Solothurn!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Good to hear from you Adam, very pretty area you are in. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## cheeves

Huskybill said:


> Seeing the new high tech saws is going to get interesting. Do we really need them?


No!!!
The old saws with Points were much less Maintenance Free! Change the Pts. every Fall and they would run all winter!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Years ago was headed out to Williams College for the Junior Wright Cup. Tennis Competition between the 4 Major Areas of New England. We were traveling West on the Mass Pike near Brimfield when we came upon a site I'll never forget. There was a Jumble of 4-5 still burning Tractor Trailers in the Medium all twisted up. The contrast to the nice sunny Morning was startling! They must of collided in the early morning Fog which is prevalent in August on parts of the Mass Pike, especially in the Berkshires.



I have seen the aftermath of a few big rig crashes but it sure strikes home when you see one barreling toward you in an out of control situation travelling 70 - 80 mph. Lucky for me and my passengers that driver kept the rig in the median without overturning.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Old saws were reliable if they were maintained but most were not. The newer electronic module saws took less maintenance and that is what most chainsaw manufacturers are tilted toward. If they can successfully eliminate carburetors that will be a big step toward less maintenance. All advancements cost money and the owners become the guinypigs to test them for defects.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> No!!!
> The old saws with Points were much less Maintenance Free! Change the Pts. every Fall and they would run all winter!



If the condenser was in good shape we often got 4 - 5 years out of a set of points. Bit of a secret I found was to polish the contacts, not just file them. Polished first with 500, then 1000 grit and finish with a leather strop and final denim with jewelers rouge. My Pioneers still have their original set of points in them. If the points were starting to pit we changed out the condenser.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Better mouse trap???....yeah right.......LOL!!



Ummm , the best mouse trap


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ummm , the best mouse trap



FTW!


----------



## Cantdog

Saw one of those moments in tyme tonight.......saw one of those new 6 ltr twin turbo Vettes get it on with some little chit box.....Avalon I think......I meen it was a poor excuse, but I gotta say a good tuner got ahold of it.......cause it went like a sumbitch.....perhaps nitrous......anyway we just cleared the Wisconsin line and these two come dowqn an on ramp onto the big road with gunz a blazin'......rather heavy traffic which was running a pretty consistent 85 mph......they was running way ovah a hunnert......they caused quite a stir in the flow......and there was little place form them to run.......so they calmed their jets a tad......so I came up behind them in the middle lane and all of a sudden they nailed it......that little chit box was no match for the automatic trans twin turbo Vette but it didn't go down easy.......I kinda eased off as the bride was screechin' sumthin' 'bout us not being in the middle of this chit show........so the Vette blew the doors off the chit box..... hard......'bout two minutes later a Wisconsin State Troopah went by me like I was sittin' still........and wouldn't ya know it he stopped the loosah.......never saw the white Vette again......heheheheh.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Saw one of those moments in tyme tonight.......saw one of those new 6 ltr twin turbo Vettes get it on with some little chit box.....Avalon I think......I meen it was a poor excuse, but I gotta say a good tuner got ahold of it.......cause it went like a sumbitch.....perhaps nitrous......anyway we just cleared the Wisconsin line and these two come dowqn an on ramp onto the big road with gunz a blazin'......rather heavy traffic which was running a pretty consistent 85 mph......they was running way ovah a hunnert......they caused quite a stir in the flow......and there was little place form them to run.......so they calmed their jets a tad......so I came up behind them in the middle lane and all of a sudden they nailed it......that little chit box was no match for the automatic trans twin turbo Vette but it didn't go down easy.......I kinda eased off as the bride was screechin' sumthin' 'bout us not being in the middle of this chit show........so the Vette blew the doors off the chit box..... hard......'bout two minutes later a Wisconsin State Troopah went by me like I was sittin' still........and wouldn't ya know it he stopped the loosah.......never saw the white Vette again......heheheheh.....



Some of those fekkin lil tuner cars will suprise the hell out of ya. I have been forced to become a believer. Seen my nephew outrun a Shelby Super Snake with his tuner Honda Civic, from takeoff and down the road two miles, the big car never had a chance.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah this lil' rig had it going on!!! But in the end was no match for the Vette.......and really no match for the Crown Vick with all the lights, whip ant. and stuffs!! I had never seen this new generation of Vetts go but man we was 1000 feet behind them when they cut loose...the Vette needed more room to use the power but when he found the space we could very clearly hear him!! She really come on and seem to get lower and wider under load and just went away......loudly!!! The little one was pretty loud too but in that angry bee in a coffee can kinda way! All this heard from inside the Rogue with the widows up, AC on, radio on and running 85 mph on a crowded freeway......anyway was an exciting few mins in an otherwise rather boring ride to Milwaukee.....felt kinda bad for the loosah.......but the law of the jungle......you play....you pay....


----------



## dancan

346HexPeee killah


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> View attachment 656442
> 
> 
> 346HexPeee killah



Hell yeah, that Kita is one cuttin sum *****!!.....LOL


----------



## dancan

And it knows how to stay put when you set it down , it don't roll ovah to play dead lol


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> View attachment 656442
> 
> 
> 346HexPeee killah



Zat battery powered or do you plug it in somewhere?........or is it 12V and run it off yer Ford battery?.......juz wondering.....


----------



## stihl023/5

dancan said:


> And it knows how to stay put when you set it down , it don't roll ovah to play dead lol


Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

That a special bar n chain on that Kita, cuts that douthy hardwood with no effort at all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Twelve inch bar and .043 chain cause little resistance.


----------



## cheeves

dancan said:


> View attachment 656442
> 
> 
> 346HexPeee killah


Nice Dancan! Got a load today too. Way up in the Pine Hills. See 10 miles not a house! Go up there for Therapy! lol


----------



## dancan

I thot of making an "Instructables" video for Robin today on the flippycaps but I ran out of time lol










I did have to cut a Pffftfir , look at the growth rigs , it grew like a bad weed 









Hey Robin !!!!
What an awesome better mousetrap


----------



## Cantdog

By the shore of Gitche Gumee

By the shining Big Sea-Water

At the doorway of his Wigwam

In the pleasant Summer morning,

Hiawatha stood and waited.


Some pics from along the shore of Gitche Gumee in the Hiawatha National Forest......in the UP of Michigan.....Pictured Rocks Lakeshore Lake Superior....


----------



## Cantdog

A few more


----------



## Cantdog

This is really cool......the pine tree growing on the top is fed by the root system stretching across the void to the main land. Apparently a bunch of the rocks fell down during a storm years ago leaving the established root system to feed the tree as even before there was not enough dirt to support the tree out on the edge where it grew.....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I thot of making an "Instructables" video for Robin today on the flippycaps but I ran out of time lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have to cut a Pffftfir , look at the growth rigs , it grew like a bad weed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Robin !!!!
> What an awesome better mousetrap




Don't need 'stuctions on flippy caps.......actually have owned one for the last 10 years......just don't see the need of a bettah, more complicate, multi part mouse trap......that already been recalled by the factory once....LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Great pix Robin .


----------



## Cantdog

Just a couple more........these pics were taken June 5th..........the white stuff in both pics. is ICE....not yet melted....quite thick too......hard to get perspective from any of these pics as nothing to compare anything to to but the height of the cliffs is pretty constant above lake level.....between 70 and 90 feet tall......so the ice was stihl 3-4 feet thick in places....


----------



## dancan

No recall on mine yet .


----------



## Leafy

You guys like electric chainsaws? 
http://s.aliexpress.com/IrEzA7Fj?fromSns


----------



## pioneerguy600

That would be a bit small, even for Dan.


----------



## dancan

Leafy said:


> You guys like electric chainsaws?
> http://s.aliexpress.com/IrEzA7Fj?fromSns



Where does the barlube go ?
I own plenty of grinders lol


----------



## Leafy

You're serious? That thing is terrifying. No chain brake and chaps probably wouldn't stall it with the electric motor torque. You'll cut your eye out kid.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Where does the barlube go ?
> I own plenty of grinders lol



Mount a big 7" industrial grinder on it, talk about torque, don`t jamb the chain..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dropping like a stone, need some new blood in here, old fellers are getting slowwww.


----------



## Cantdog

meh.....


----------



## Cantdog

That's what happens to old fellas......


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dropping like a stone, need some new blood in here, old fellers are getting slowwww.


Who you callin old??? 

I’ll dance on your grave.....







Hey Jerry!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Where does the barlube go ?
> I own plenty of grinders lol



Want.......


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry !



Thot it was a cool vid , lotsa resto tools he has .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !
> 
> 
> 
> Thot it was a cool vid , lotsa resto tools he has .




Real nice shop, done quite a few of that series saw, would like a shop like his to do my work in.


----------



## Cantdog

Great Vid!! Had to laff!!!! at 9.12 min he showed the Pioneer tag...said Made in Peterborough Canada on the left and U.S.A. Galesburg Illinois on the right........I was in Galesburg last week....that's where the daughter graduated from Knox College......never knew Pioneer had any connection there!! I'd be interested in his chrome plating process.....he did a great job on that saw!!


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning guys, 75* today. They claim rain.


----------



## dancan

The Kita rep stopped by at the shop today , claims that Kita's got some new Dolly magic coming down the pipe , some hot runnin 50 and 70 cc auto tune saws , I'm tryin to get a demo 50cc for a weekend


----------



## pioneerguy600

That would be great to see those Makitas, AT saws are just a stop gap measure though, bring on the fuel injected.


----------



## dancan

I'm not sure why it's taking so long for true FI saws , there is a stihl FI chopsaw isn't there ?
He did say that Kita has a true 4 stroke chopsaw for this year .


----------



## Cantdog

They must be getting close.......I was looking at FI Ariens snow blowers last fall but they do generate electricity to run charging systems and lights....maybe that's the hard part.....but heated handle saws make power too....


----------



## dancan

Gots to get me one a dem Haskavarna Hotsawz !!!


----------



## dancan

Well , I'm not sure if I'm ready for the Hotness ...


----------



## dancan

Oh wait , neither was the Hasbeenkavarna lol


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Oh wait , neither was the Hasbeenkavarna lol




Cain't believe every ting u read on th' interwebs......


----------



## Huskybill

Everything that’s posted on the inter webs is true otherwise It wouldn’t be posted right?
Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Abraham Lincoln’s word isn’t good enough?


----------



## Huskybill

Honest Abe but he did chop down a cherry tree right? Lol

Maine vacation land, the way life should be. I like Maine. Kittery trading post.


----------



## Cantdog

Kittery Trading Post??? That's in New Hampshirchewsetts isn't it? Way down there somewhere anyway....or what we call "The Other Maine".....LOL!!!


----------



## Leafy

Wait how many of us new Englanders are here. Why do we have to always have our gtgs in NY Lite, aka CT.


----------



## Cantdog

Leafy said:


> Wait how many of us new Englanders are here. Why do we have to always have our gtgs in NY Lite, aka CT.


We've had a few over the years.......Leeha usually has one down on the Cape in late Sept or Oct. Mossman had one in Livermore Falls two years running and another member had one in Kittery one year. So we've had a few in the Northeast....


----------



## Huskybill

I’m in ct.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey UNC!! Llama pic........my cousin Kendra in Febuary on husband John's lobsta boat taking Max to the island......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hey UNC!! Llama pic........my cousin Kendra in Febuary on husband John's lobsta boat taking Max to the island......
> 
> View attachment 657968


Love it!!!!
An ex gf had a guard llama. Strange beasts. 
If they bring them up from central or South America they have them kush on a pallet and strap them down. 
Great beasts of burden camelids be.


----------



## dancan

Free and not a Hasbeenqvarna , what's not to like lol


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Free and not a Hasbeenqvarna , what's not to like lol




Well fer starterz the color......


----------



## dancan

Same colour of any snow we'd export ...


----------



## Cantdog

Have you tried to start it yet..........


----------



## dancan

I poured some gas in the carb and it runs .


----------



## Cantdog

Looks like a very compact old school horizontal cyl 50cc saw....


----------



## Cantdog

Rainy and cool here today.......shop day!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Rainy and cool here today.......shop day!!!


96 and muggy and sunny......inside day.......like bottom of the barn.....much cooler.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Do I hear a hammer hitting cast iron, an odd swear word tossed in??


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do I hear a hammer hitting cast iron, an odd swear word tossed in??


Sound waves probably just getting to you....stopped that around 1:00 eastern....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sound waves probably just getting to you....stopped that around 1:00 eastern....LOL!!!


 All quiet now unless I hear the faint hiss of a cutting torch, most likely just tinnitus.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep I have taking apart part done.......the putting back together is much easier.......though not without a learning curve.....in this Chevy there is only one rather small coil type spring per brake.......there is however a "W" shaped spring that is about 1/4" in dia that holds both shoes in place.....a rather miserable item but can be dealt with....with some vocalization......!!! LOL!!


----------



## Leafy

God I hate drum brakes


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have done them all, both big and small , neither is all that bad if they have been dealt with from the first year of manufacture. My 79 3/4 ton had all original rotors and drums on it , changed out pads and shoes every 4 - 5 years but had torn down and neverseized every moving part the first year it came from the factory, threaded bolts and pins, did the same with every truck from my first , 1964 Chev, 67 Chev, 77 GMC and the 79. Havn`t done so with the Tundra, just got lazy.


----------



## dancan

Paige 2 rescue Whoski Varnie sucks back to the top Mighty Mouse saves the day !l!


----------



## pioneerguy600

No Hooskies were hurt today, only orange white getting it right!


----------



## Cantdog

Now........I thought that was orange and gray......fading away.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Operator fading away, the saws are getting better with time.


----------



## Cantdog

Standing room only around Stonehenge at sunrise this morning I 'spect.............


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Standing room only around Stonehenge at sunrise this morning I 'spect.............



Was, I watched it on the interwebs. Reminded me of sunrise at Burning Man.


----------



## Cantdog

Sent that 440 Hooski back with new seals, a new ring and new base gaskets........ran fine for me...took it down to the burn pile and put it in a bunch of 10" dry pffir...tuned it....let it sit ovah night and started it up as soon as I got to the shop the next day...three pulls...started and ran fine......called Edward to come get it. Not Edwards saw but someone he knows.....Ed picks it up last Friday.......so Ed shows up today and is telling me the owner tries to start this little saw........yanks and yanks and yanks then she kicked back and damaged his knuckles......he told Ed that it was fortunate he wasn't wearing gloves 'cause he would have taken it by the bar and beat it on a tree until all he had was the bar.........this is the same guy that stuck a ring in probably 15 hrs run time from brand new. I told Ed to bring it in.......I can fix the saw but likely not the owner.........'specially if a 40cc low performance saws recoil overwhelms him. Gawd..... he sounds just like my EX sawmill partner...unable to change the sparkplug in his lawnmower.....but wouldn't try 'cause it wouldn't occur to him to do that........just keep yankin".......My word......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sent that 440 Hooski back with new seals, a new ring and new base gaskets........ran fine for me...took it down to the burn pile and put it in a bunch of 10" dry pffir...tuned it....let it sit ovah night and started it up as soon as I got to the shop the next day...three pulls...started and ran fine......called Edward to come get it. Not Edwards saw but someone he knows.....Ed picks it up last Friday.......so Ed shows up today and is telling me the owner tries to start this little saw........yanks and yanks and yanks then she kicked back and damaged his knuckles......he told Ed that it was fortunate he wasn't wearing gloves 'cause he would have taken it by the bar and beat it on a tree until all he had was the bar.........this is the same guy that stuck a ring in probably 15 hrs run time from brand new. I told Ed to bring it in.......I can fix the saw but likely not the owner.........'specially if a 40cc low performance saws recoil overwhelms him. Gawd..... he sounds just like my EX sawmill partner...unable to change the sparkplug in his lawnmower.....but wouldn't try 'cause it wouldn't occur to him to do that........just keep yankin".......My word......


 Now now, its a Husky, can`t spect much from the saw or the owner!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now now, its a Husky, can`t spect much from the saw or the owner!!



I know.........butt...I don't want to be blamed for the owner.....the machine I can deal with......the owner probably not so much.....


----------



## Cantdog

Ed didn't show up with the little saw yesterday.......got the front pads all installed on the truck and summer wheels and tires on, front end greased and got it out of the shop....felt good to have that project done.!! Still have to do an oil change yet but that's minor.......


----------



## Stihl 041S




----------



## Stihl 041S

Where’s Jeremy??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Great weekend at the camp, spent most of it road building, ole Case purring along, tore out tree stumps, big boulders and filled in some low spots. Then off to dig up some nice fine road building fill , hauled 8 loads down and spread it over the rough trail I had scraped off. Getting ready for some gravel to be delivered...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Where’s Jeremy??



Its, where`s Waldo?
Hey Unc.


----------



## dancan

346 HexPee Killah !
No kickstand required


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its, where`s Waldo?
> Hey Unc.


Hey Jerry. 
Thought he might stop by.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Great weekend at the camp, spent most of it road building, ole Case purring along, tore out tree stumps, big boulders and filled in some low spots. Then off to dig up some nice fine road building fill , hauled 8 loads down and spread it over the rough trail I had scraped off. Getting ready for some gravel to be delivered...



I tested the new to me gravel hauler this weekend ,











Works just fine


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I tested the new to me gravel hauler this weekend ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works just fine



Looks good Dan, bit bigger than the last one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 346 HexPee Killah !
> No kickstand required



That one of them wind up saws, like the flashlights n radio`s, crank em for 5 mins they run for 10.....LOL


----------



## dancan

Yup , 10k trailer 
I talked to Donnie , sez load of gravel , no prob


----------



## dancan

KITA to the top, Mighty Mouse saves the day and the hucksakavarna for a win in the race to the bottom !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like a hot weekend coming up, no good for physical work...


----------



## Cantdog

POS Jred 455 going home this morning......leaving $$$ in it's wake.....again......lawd...I made more off that saw than it sold new for 25 yr ago....always tell the fella it a worthless POS but he wants to use it 'till wheels fall off.....OK then......just so happens I gotts extra wheels in stock!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> POS Jred 455 going home this morning......leaving $$$ in it's wake.....again......lawd...I made more off that saw than it sold new for 25 yr ago....always tell the fella it a worthless POS but he wants to use it 'till wheels fall off.....OK then......just so happens I gotts extra wheels in stock!!!


 Even hoss would know better.


----------



## Cantdog

Yes he would.....well you 'Mericans have a good 4th and you 'Nadianz have a great Wednesday !!!! Headed out to the Island for a few daze so I'll be out of touch.....keep it going!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yes he would.....well you 'Mericans have a good 4th and you 'Nadianz have a great Wednesday !!!! Headed out to the Island for a few daze so I'll be out of touch.....keep it going!!!


Have a good trip Robin


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lake was best place to be this weekend, best weather one could ask for there.


----------



## dancan

Rancherskavarna crusher !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Rancherskavarna crusher !



For the cost of a new piston, that saw works really well no matter what the naysayers complain about.


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry !!!
While this was a nice pic of Mighty Mouse cut wood from the weekend 






I think this one of the Mighty Mouse load steaming up the lake is one of the best ones lol






Just goes to show , Mighty Mouse saws can cut a boat load of wood for the win !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !!!
> While this was a nice pic of Mighty Mouse cut wood from the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this one of the Mighty Mouse load steaming up the lake is one of the best ones lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just goes to show , Mighty Mouse saws can cut a boat load of wood for the win !!!!



That is a great pict, was running er close to the rails. Glad we made it before the wind came up, waves grow quickly on that lake.


----------



## dancan

Well , I'm pretty sure the boat could handle a few more sticks 
At least we had plenty of individual PFD's if things hadagone South lol


----------



## JustinSL

dancan said:


> I tested the new to me gravel hauler this weekend ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works just fine


That’s some big gravel ! Nice trailer.


----------



## dancan

Thanks JustinSA !
So far , so good [emoji16]


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Thanks JustinSA !
> So far , so good [emoji16]


Danny has trouble speling


----------



## JustinSL

Stihl 041S said:


> Danny has trouble speling


I about got chocked on my beer when I read that haha.


----------



## JustinSL

Stihl 041S said:


> Danny has trouble speling


I about got chocked on my beer when I read your comment haha!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Danny is .....well..... bless his heart........


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning, been horribly hot here lately. Makes hay suck even more.


----------



## JustinSL

stihl023/5 said:


> Morning, been horribly hot here lately. Makes hay suck even more.


It’s hot here in WV too. I’ve been splitting some maple I had cut down two weeks ago and cleaning up some junk pine trees I cut out of my yard that’s a mess. Take breaks and stay hydrated.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Great day if one didn`t have to work outside in direct sun, made 98 today and no breeze to help cool things.


----------



## Huskybill

It’s so hot here the garden isn’t growing. I planted super beefsteak tomatoes and there suppose to cover a slice of white bread. Thank god im retired now. It’s wicked hot. I been buying gator aid by the cases.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Difficult to drink enough to stay hydrated, sweat bout pours out of every pore, so humid can`t dry off.


----------



## JustinSL

Huskybill said:


> It’s so hot here the garden isn’t growing. I planted super beefsteak tomatoes and there suppose to cover a slice of white bread. Thank god im retired now. It’s wicked hot. I been buying gator aid by the cases.


I like Gatorade but I have to drink a water after I drink one. I don’t know if it’s just me or what but they make me more thirsty. I’ve heard the best way to stay hydrated is 3 waters per one Gatorade. Just something I’ve tried and have not got dehydrated from doing it at work.


----------



## JustinSL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Difficult to drink enough to stay hydrated, sweat bout pours out of every pore, so humid can`t dry off.


It is hard I agree , I have to make myself drink even when I’m not thirsty. I had heat exhaustion once and it’s not real fun my legs didn’t want to carry me and I had to get help to get to a truck to get in the AC.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Need to replace electrolytes also, all sport drinks like Gator Aide is not fit for consumption and does little for electrolyte balancing. Not trying to start a riot here, I have been competing in marathon sports since childhood and worked long stints on the deserts and playa`s where temps are always over 100F daily. We make up our own drinks, my favorite is just two oranges, one lemon, juice them, needs to be fresh each day, mix with water, sea salt or my favorite, Himalayan pink salt, and a spoon full of honey. This will make a liter of drink, break up the intake into 4 parts and drink water in between. I did use just this mix for 19 days on the desert where daily temps were always over 100F, put in long days over 12 hrs on average and never needed any medical attention, unlike many that were there with me that refused to drink anything but commercial sports drinks, especially Gator Aide.


----------



## JustinSL

pioneerguy600 said:


> Need to replace electrolytes also, all sport drinks like Gator Aide is not fit for consumption and does little for electrolyte balancing. Not trying to start a riot here, I have been competing in marathon sports since childhood and worked long stints on the deserts and playa`s where temps are always over 100F daily. We make up our own drinks, my favorite is just two oranges, one lemon, juice them, needs to be fresh each day, mix with water, sea salt or my favorite, Himalayan pink salt, and a spoon full of honey. This will make a liter of drink, break up the intake into 4 parts and drink water in between. I did use just this mix for 19 days on the desert where daily temps were always over 100F, put in long days over 12 hrs on average and never needed any medical attention, unlike many that were there with me that refused to drink anything but commercial sports drinks, especially Gator Aide.


Great info thanks.


----------



## Huskybill

I was on a medication were the side effects were I didn’t sweat. Now I’m off of it but I’m sweating more and more as the meds wear off. The sweat is pouring off of me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Huskybill said:


> I was on a medication were the side effects were I didn’t sweat. Now I’m off of it but I’m sweating more and more as the meds wear off. The sweat is pouring off of me.


 During some summer race days I would loose up to 7 lbs, weakness, balance and disorientation problems were always a constant threat. Water and electrolytes kept me going.


----------



## Cantdog

Page III ALERT!!!!! SSSSSSSsssssslackahZZZZzzzzzzz!!!!! Nice 'luminum boat load of wood there ..eh??


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> During some summer race days I would loose up to 7 lbs, weakness, balance and disorientation problems were always a constant threat. Water and electrolytes kept me going.


I sweat constantly in the heat. Usually soaked by the time I'm done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Page III ALERT!!!!! SSSSSSSsssssslackahZZZZzzzzzzz!!!!! Nice 'luminum boat load of wood there ..eh??


 Could have taken a few more sticks but that was close enough to a load for that lake, waves run high and come on quickly.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Danny has trouble speling



Well , fer de Frensh guy der e as is moments in de English der Eh ?


Yup , I have my moments lol
Hey Robin , we had plenty of PFD's if chit went bad


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Could have taken a few more sticks but that was close enough to a load for that lake, waves run high and come on quickly.



LOL looks like you had side racks on it anyway!!!!


----------



## Huskybill

JustinSL said:


> I like Gatorade but I have to drink a water after I drink one. I don’t know if it’s just me or what but they make me more thirsty. I’ve heard the best way to stay hydrated is 3 waters per one Gatorade. Just something I’ve tried and have not got dehydrated from doing it at work.



I been trying to thin gator aid with water 50%/50%. It tastes better than Hint.

I went outside to watch / teach the kid how to sharpen saw chains. Doing the gullet. There’s a white faced hornet next to us. Darn bees.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL looks like you had side racks on it anyway!!!!



Yeppers. Dan found a couple small sticks to extend the sides a bit....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Huskybill said:


> I been trying to thin gator aid with water 50%/50%. It tastes better than Hint.
> 
> I went outside to watch / teach the kid how to sharpen saw chains. Doing the gullet. There’s a white faced hornet next to us. Darn bees.


 I don`t mind bees but never trust wasps and hornets, usually get stung a few times each year, got 5 stings one afternoon last summer.


----------



## Cantdog

Huskybill said:


> I been trying to thin gator aid with water 50%/50%. It tastes better than Hint.
> 
> I went outside to watch / teach the kid how to sharpen saw chains. Doing the gullet. There’s a white faced hornet next to us. Darn bees.



That ain't a bee.......that's a meen mutha that needs killin'!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Equalized the grass on the home front this morning.......poor old mower is pretty weebly....grass flying up through holes rusted in the deck.....front right wheel bushings so beat the planetary gears no longer mesh...may have to bring it ovah to the shop for an "adjustment"

Then get to the shop and Edward has left a haff dozen really poorly filed chains to grind......sad.....all the teeth on the right side facing forward are filed away almost to the angle lines.......left hand ones near new....Charge by the hour on Edwards chains...no flat rate on those suckahs...

So all in all no fun to be had today on The Rockbound Coast of Maine..........meh......


----------



## Huskybill

Cantdog said:


> That ain't a bee.......that's a meen mutha that needs killin'!!!!!!



When I cut the grass they buzz me. Now there in my breezeway. In a box with the husky 50:1 cans of fuel.


----------



## Cantdog

You need to get them gone........they not bad if left alone...but.....later in the season when the days shorten there'll come a time when all the workers get kicked out and the hive guards won't let 'em back in through the only hole......they get wicked pizzed and have quite a tantrum.....not good for any other creatures in the vicinity......better nip those guys in the bud!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You need to get them gone........they not bad if left alone...but.....later in the season when the days shorten there'll come a time when all the workers get kicked out and the hive guards won't let 'em back in through the only hole......they get wicked pizzed and have quite a tantrum.....not good for any other creatures in the vicinity......better nip those guys in the bud!!!!



A little bit of flame does them in right some good.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> A little bit of flame does them in right some good.



Ordinarily I would agree......but somehow I don't think Bill should get involved with flame with them nesting in his case of 50:1 premix in his breezeway!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Blow them suckas to kingdom come or just fry em. Long handled pole with some rag wound around tight, saturate with some diesel and lite it up, hold right at the entry hole at the bottom of the nest, few if any ever escape.


----------



## JimM

Bald faced hornets with the ‘Punisher’ looking markings on the head are the devil’s work. I unexpectedly came across a nest in a fence row. They ran my old butt for several hundred yards. I got some gas and drove up beside the nest. They were banging off of the truck like sleet. I picked my time and flung my gas, then a match. Woof. Revenge was sweet.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 2 save.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The search continues for a diesel dump.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> The search continues for a diesel dump.


Good luck Jerry


----------



## stihl023/5

They're relentless


JimM said:


> Bald faced hornets with the ‘Punisher’ looking markings on the head are the devil’s work. I unexpectedly came across a nest in a fence row. They ran my old butt for several hundred yards. I got some gas and drove up beside the nest. They were banging off of the truck like sleet. I picked my time and flung my gas, then a match. Woof. Revenge was sweet.


----------



## Mycrossover

You picked the wrong guy to start an argument with. My practically new ×&/!$# Husqvarna chain saw won't start. Wish I had bought a Stihl. I totally agree with you. You'll have to look elsewhere for somebody to piss off.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

If you can't get a Hooski started you'd nevah get a Stihl to run...even a little......


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Howdy yall, youns, youse guys. Hope alls well. I see the frozen north is not so frozen. Hydrate


----------



## Cantdog

Not froze around here but was on the south shore of Lake Superior on the 7th of June and saw lake ice on the shore 4 feet thick!!!! Brrrrr!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Some times I don’t like to make round things on the roundy turney machine......


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmmm......that's to bad Unc.....but I guess making round things on the roundy turney machine is stihl superior to trying to make square things on the roundy turney machine.....just sayin'......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmmm......that's to bad Unc.....but I guess making round things on the roundy turney machine is stihl superior to trying to make square things on the roundy turney machine.....just sayin'......


That was a project in school. 
Make a cube.......size doesn’t matter. 
Just make an accurate cube.......
Round things be easier.....


----------



## dancan

346HexPee killah !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a great weekend Dan, road is nearing smooth condition.


----------



## dancan

Looks like a Whooskie convention in here extolling the virtues of the latest and greatest wizzbangs from the vacuum cleaner convention .... Slack .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 346HexPee killah !




You musta fergot to put gas in your 346......methinks....


----------



## Cantdog

Speaking of Xtra Pee......Edward......you've heard me talk of Edward......he goes through a half dozen saw a year......takes absolutely no care of them...when off duty they live in the back of his truck or on the skiddah......the only tyme they get to come indoor is they are beat then he puts them in his garage and saves them...LOL....so Ed brings me a 562 XP yesterday that had lost a valiant battle between the skiddah tyre and a big oak tree....trigger handle was offset quite a ways and top cover squashed so he brings it and a donor saw wants me to change parts out. Donor saw is locked up...can't budge the pull cord. Says he took the broke one to the dealer and they told him it was broke so he tossed it in the truck with others and then put in the garage.

Gonna rain today so I figgered I get after it......stripped the good saw then took the B&C off the donor.......big chunk of clutch shoe fell out on the floor........now she turns ovah fine!!! Called Ed told him and he's bringin' me a 'nuther broke one.....looks like he'll get two Extra Pees back in the fleet.....LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Poor poor Edward ...
He may as well get a Yellar Poolan , might see that one before an incident happens , if not he'd save a few bucks lol


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> You musta fergot to put gas in your 346......methinks....



I dunno Robin , I pull the cord on the Killah , it starts hot or cold , it idles fine and it don't flop over just before you go to pick it up . 
Since it's a smallish cc saw I know what to expect , the "Legendary" 346 LackLustre HextraPee , well , all I heard was the sound of a deflating balloon every time I pulled the trigger .


----------



## Cantdog

You didn't show it any luv..........you know why it flopped ovah don't cha?? Just wanted it's belly scratched is all.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Orange and grey for the win!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Poor poor Edward ...
> He may as well get a Yellar Poolan , might see that one before an incident happens , if not he'd save a few bucks lol



Chainsaws are just a tool to Edward......and Edward nevah heard the sayin' "Take care of your tools and they will take care of you"!! As I said, he buys 5-6 'spensive saws a year and quite simply uses them up and when they fail he's on the cell to Dean (dealer) and another shows up in his wood yard where ever that me be......Edward is a good customer!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Chainsaws are just a tool to Edward......and Edward nevah heard the sayin' "Take care of your tools and they will take care of you"!! As I said, he buys 5-6 'spensive saws a year and quite simply uses them up and when they fail he's on the cell to Dean (dealer) and another shows up in his wood yard where ever that me be......Edward is a good customer!!!



Edward is a good consumer!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Edward is a good consumer!


LOL!! Yes he is.......and a very good producer too!!! He was here yesterday at noon already cut and yarded four loads of tree length hardwood at 8 cord each...loaded up and sent away by noon.....he was pretty beat and was headed to his camp on the lake for the afternoon as it was starting to rain...Edward likes the weight and speed of his "diaspoable" 562 XP saws....when you can rack up $4000.00 worth of wood and deliver it before noon a $7-800 saw every couple months doesn't mean much.......Edwards saws never last long enough to ever need the usual things like fuel lines and filters...spark plugs etc.....Edward laughs and says " Ya know...when they start to smell like burning tar paper it's time for a new one"...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! Yes he is.......and a very good producer too!!! He was here yesterday at noon already cut and yarded four loads of tree length hardwood at 8 cord each...loaded up and sent away by noon.....he was pretty beat and was headed to his camp on the lake for the afternoon as it was starting to rain...Edward likes the weight and speed of his "diaspoable" 562 XP saws....when you can rack up $4000.00 worth of wood and deliver it before noon a $7-800 saw every couple months doesn't mean much.......Edwards saws never last long enough to ever need the usual things like fuel lines and filters...spark plugs etc.....Edward laughs and says " Ya know...when they start to smell like burning tar paper it's time for a new one"...LOL!!!



Yep, that`s the way a lot /many of the guys that work woods as owner ops work and use disposable tools like saws. I knew several like him that had 40 - 50 old beat saws piled up in a side building. Only clean them up every 10 years or so when the models change so much spare parts are no longer swappable. One such guy had around 40 Jonsereds when he retired, all less than 10 years old and either beat, damaged or parts picked. Sold the lot of them for $200. just to get them out of his shop, most were 6 series saws from 625-670`s that were used for mostly medium sized hardwood firewood production.


----------



## Leafy

God I hate trees. 5 wheel barrels full of branches that came down in the storm the other day, just off my lawn. And I dont even have a big enough lawn to justify a riding mower. Between this and the leaves its time to clear cut.


----------



## Cantdog

Leafy said:


> God I hate trees. 5 wheel barrels full of branches that came down in the storm the other day, just off my lawn. And I dont even have a big enough lawn to justify a riding mower. Between this and the leaves its time to clear cut.




Yeah I heard you guy had quite a time little episode with the wind, rain and thunder the other day.....been pretty calm here.....all those storms seem to either go out to sea below us or cross the state above us ...like the Bangor area etc.


----------



## Cantdog

A few pics from the 2018 Stonington lobsta boat races on 7/08/18..........Lot of spectators rafted up spectating....Absolutely beautiful day. With the exception of one boats, these are all working daily lobster boats......the vast majority running diesels in the 600 to 1200 horsepower range and boats in the 30 foot to 40 foot plus range with some of them running stock engine settings but many turned up for race day!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

One of my favorites......she goes pretty good too!! The race course is one mile in a straight line, for those not familiar with formal sanctioned lobster boat racing....


----------



## Cantdog

This is my father's sworn arch enemy......Andrew is now 89 I think.....he put this boat into service and raced his first race with it the year my father passed away...1998...I saw her go then and told my Dad....he wouldn't look at the pics in the paper or speak about it...LOL...he was 92 himself. Andrew repowered last year...original power was a V12 Mack rated at 1050 hp.......good power for a 36 footer. New power a mere 700 hp Volvo..... Andrew is still at the helm and racing....she still goes pretty good...but not like she did....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Big excitement around those boat races, havn`t heard of any lobster boat races up here for many years. The NSBRA still hold some races but they don`t run lobster boats.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Big excitement around those boat races, havn`t heard of any lobster boat races up here for many years. The NSBRA still hold some races but they don`t run lobster boats.



Yeah I think it's mostly a Maine thing......they race up and down the coast in different ports from Jonesport-Beals to Portland.....12 races in all. This one was well attended but as I said there was only one boat that is a dedicated race boat all the rest were daily drivers......years back when the plastic boat builders were all in fierce competition they were pretty wild.....with dedicated race boats laid up real thin and powered by big blown/nitrous injected gas engines in the 700 plus cubic inch. Boats like Holland Bros "Red Barron" and the Young Bros "Sopwith Camel" and Duffy's VOOP really took it to a whole new level!!! Those were wild engines.....$30,000 -$50.000 each and were built like dragster engines but had run at MAX for like a minute rather than 7-8 seconds....

Here's an old grainy pic of the Camel at speed!!!
http://www.maine-lylobster.com/2017/06/the-history-of-maine-lobster-boat-racing.html


----------



## Cantdog

A few more....but I guess the files are to big so you'll have to click on them....


----------



## Cantdog

This is the "Diesel Free for All"...... no limits for length or HP.....Just must run on oil...... so Cameron Crawford's "Wild Wild West" has no competition being 26 foot with a really zoomed up twin turbo, Isota V12 that was rated at 1050 hoss stock.....not a daily driver....strictly for doing this....you the smut around the black boat? That came out of Cameron's boat.......takes her about a quarter mile making thick black smoke before her turbos get hot enough to really get things moving......boy then she cleans up and really goes!!! This sequence of pics show what she does........mind you the rest of these Diesel craft in this race are doing 40mph or better!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Here's pizzpoor video of the "Camel II" and "VOOP" going at it!! Listen to those engines!!!!! Give ya some idea......was awesome to watch....two 30 footers...thin as can be with very big power!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Great pics and video Robin


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks John.......here's another vid I dug up from years ago at the first ever Harpswell Lobster Boat Races.....pretty good vid overall but about the 8 mins mark has some real great footage of Richard Duffy's VOOP and you get to ride along in her in that race......if you like the sound of nasty big blocks really cranking turn the volume up!!!!! These boats get up around the 75 mph mark......the builders competition race boats, I mean like VOOP the Red Barron and the Camel I & Camel II etc. I knew Richard pretty well and my father and I finished off one of his 34' Duffys and then he wanted to use the entire top as a plug to take a mold off of so he could offer the hull and a nice drop on glass top for the 34s....I worked with his crew making the mold and getting it off our boat....we knew this going in so every thing was tilted in just a tad so as to release and real smooth......I did all the glass work and faring on the top as well as my share of the carpentry. 1978..........that's where the money came from to buy my 59 Harley....we used to call our paychecks "Fiberglass Dollars"


----------



## tbone75

The ride along gives you a better idea how fast they are going !


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!! Sure does doesn't?!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Damn SSSSsssssslack!!! I'd say....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam.......just put in for vacation for the month of July next year. 
Ain’t gonna miss them next year.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam.......just put in for vacation for the month of July next year.
> Ain’t gonna miss them next year.



Hopefully the weather will cooperate......beauty day this year but sometimes it's rough, foggy or just plain raining or any combination of the above!!


----------



## Cantdog

Had a little time between conferring with the mason concerning the steps in the new chimney and cricket at the latest copper mine at put together Edwards reclaimed 562XP that was locked up but was actually only a broken clutch shoe. Made up a suitable clutch from two broken ones and installed it. Had to order a piston stop as I didn't have a 10MM one. Got it all together after grinding the bar rails and chain.....started right up and ran great.....Called Edward...said he'd be right over. So he shows up with another broked 562......this one was nice looking for one of Edwards saws....first they had the clutch cover off but the brake was on...finally got the lever retracted and put a B&C on it and tried to get it started.....felt pretty weak on compression but couldn't do a comp test as....again....no 10 adaptor but it failed the redneck comp test.....went right to the floor on the cord??? Pulled the muffler and no scoring and the ring could be depressed with a pick???? Sparkplug had a dull gray buildup on it.....ran out of time but I 'spect a broke ring or a hole melted in the piston.....nevah a dull moment with Edwards saws!! Edward said it was running and sounding funny.....it had only fit about 100 cord of firewood in 90 degree weather....!!! All good though... got an 8 cord load of hardwood on the way!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too dang hot to run saws, bit too hot to do any outside work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Where this pink background come from????


----------



## Stihl 041S

Not here


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Not here


 I not seeing pink either...


----------



## tbone75

No pink here


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hmmm, maybe my computer is causing it or the dumbass server, google just made a big change in the layout and maybe changed some settings in background colors.


----------



## Cantdog

All righty then....Like rust....Slackness never sleeps it would seem!! Been a poor week here weather wise.....hot, humid with rain and fog....today it looks like it might clear off, get hot and shower again this evening. Spent a little time in the shop yesterday building a cricket to screw to the roof above the chimney at the latest copper mine....should go down and start that copper work today but hate to open things up and then have it rain...plus I HATE starting a new job on Friday. Perhaps wait until Monday .....guessers are guessing dry air and sunshine then. Today might be a good day to dig into the Dana 300 transfer case for the miserable device.....parts came in the other day. The only thing wrong with it is one set of shifter fork sliders are showing a fair amount of wear.....pull it apart and replace with new ones and replace all the gaskets and seals should be good to go!! If I can get that all done today might pull the cyl off Edwards 562XP and see where his compression is going to......just doing the redneck compression test she heads to the floor like she wants to be there......compression going somewhere.....not compressing well.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

robin, ya have to remember what that saw is, don`t spect much from it.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Well my new Mightyvac compression gage kit arrived today......little tool splurge....my old one worked OK but the glass was cracked and not any choices as to what it fit.....new kit MV5530 is pretty cool if you like tools. Many options....even a fitting to pressurize cyls in a 4 cycl to keep the valves shut so you can change valve seals. Unfortunately it did nothing for Edwards saw......tried it too...but only blew 95 lbs compression .......she goes under the knife soon.....'spose to rain tomorrow so maybe then....find the ailment....wild saws these 562xps...cyl leans back...fast phuckahz when operating well.....


----------



## dancan

By 
Niklas Magnusson
July 17, 2018, 4:08 AM EDTUpdated on July 17, 2018, 4:31 AM EDT

Shares fall the most since Husqvarna was listed in June 2006
Company to restructure Consumer Brands Division, exit segments
_





Photographer: Krisztian Bocsi/Bloomberg
Husqvarna AB sank the most in its 12 years on Sweden’s stock exchange after the maker of lawnmowers and chainsaws reported earnings that fell far short of market expectations.

The stock dropped as much as 18 percent, with the decline pushing it to the bottom of the Stoxx 600 Europe index on Tuesday. Husqvarna said operating profit fell 3.8 percent in the second quarter to 1.93 billion kronor ($219 million), missing even the lowest analyst estimate.

The company blamed its Consumer Brands Division for the decline. The unit suffered a loss after it was "mainly burdened by raw material cost inflation and a continued challenging U.S. retail market environment," it said. Management is now planning to restructure the division, which accounted for about a fifth of sales in the quarter.







Husqvarna says it now wants to “increase focus and efforts” on what it’s describing as its “future premium product and service offerings under the core brands of Husqvarna and Gardena.” The company also said that “decisive steps” are being taken “to resolve the underperforming Consumer Brands Division.”

“The presence in certain consumer segments will be exited,” it said. “As a consequence of the future direction, the Consumer Brands division will be dissolved into the Husqvarna and Gardena divisions."

The company will gradually exit from segments and brands in which prices are lower, such as petrol-powered walk-behind lawnmowers and garden tractors.

The North American operations of the Consumer Brands Division will be folded into the Husqvarna unit while the European and Asian operations will be absorbed by the Gardena division, it said. According to DNB, that means the company is exiting only 25 percent of Consumer Brands while moving the remaining 75 percent to Husqvarna and Gardena.

"The step to walk away from unprofitable consumer brands business is the right way to go, but we hoped for a larger exit and not a gradual phase-out which could result in sizable restructuring costs and might also burden profitability," DNB, which has a buy rating on Husqvarna, said in a note.


Husqvarna said the extent of the exits and associated adjustments to the manufacturing footprint and brand portfolio are now being reviewed, with changes to be realized in two steps as customer commitments for the 2019 season are honored. While the net sales impact for 2019 is estimated at close to 2 billion kronor, it will have "a favorable impact" on the group’s operating margin.

_


----------



## dancan

So I guess that means 
*Brands*

McCulloch
Poulan Pro
Weed Eater
Flymo
Jonsered
Private labels
Turn into the Husky that they already were lol


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> So I guess that means
> *Brands*
> 
> McCulloch
> Poulan Pro
> Weed Eater
> Flymo
> Jonsered
> Private labels
> Turn into the Husky that they already were lol





I think you're right.....we've seen that already as they killed off Jonsered for the second time....first time it lost it's "S"......if they bring it back again sometime it'll probably come back as Jonsere.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I think you're right.....we've seen that already as they killed off Jonsered for the second time....first time it lost it's "S"......if they bring it back again sometime it'll probably come back as Jonsere.........



The French version of the name....LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> I think you're right.....we've seen that already as they killed off Jonsered for the second time....first time it lost it's "S"......if they bring it back again sometime it'll probably come back as Jonsere.........



Anything to save a corporate Schilling , drop a letter , look at all the ink they can save on a box , brochures and manuals .
Label everything XP followed by a few numbers and look at payoff ...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Anything to save a corporate Schilling , drop a letter , look at all the ink they can save on a box , brochures and manuals .
> Label everything XP followed by a few numbers and look at payoff ...



Well......they can always fall back on vacuum cleanah sales......every ones got dirt.....


----------



## dancan

But , lotsa letters in Electrolux , better off to rebrand like maybe "USuck" , save lotsa schillings lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

USuckXP has a nice ring to it for a Orange Koolaide drinker....LOL


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey fellas. Was thinking about John King today. Anyone heard from him? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas. Was thinking about John King today. Anyone heard from him?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Every day, see him on the other site. He is still with us.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Good deal. 




Picked these up this weekend. I already have one 20. But the jobu is a new one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice vintage saws.


----------



## Cantdog

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas. Was thinking about John King today. Anyone heard from him?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh yeah he's good....bored but good.....he swings through here a few daze a week.....


----------



## tbone75

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas. Was thinking about John King today. Anyone heard from him?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey there !! I am stihl around . LOL


----------



## dancan

(


ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey fellas. Was thinking about John King today. Anyone heard from him?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every now and then his BOSS at WORK let's him have an interwebz break .


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

tbone75 said:


> Hey there !! I am stihl around . LOL




Good to hear from you brother. 
Can’t remember why I was thinking of you today, either way thought I’d stop by and say hi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I’ve been playing with a few saws. Restored this one 













Some more saws to follow...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Letting a few saws get some air while I moved a couple shelf’s 




Brought these home from a gtg 




One of my favorite saws




Heavy guns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Very nice bunch of saws !


----------



## Cantdog

Yes they are....nice collection of big saws!! Page III bump!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Bump


----------



## Cantdog

Bumpity Bump......Just got back from the island......hated to leave....very nice out there....humid but much cooler than the mainland.......85 degree 'Merican at 10:30 here this morning. Once I get the boat and trailer washed down with fresh water, flushed and all the camp gear unloaded and put away it'll be noon......don't think I'll get involved at the copper mine today!!! Go in early tomorrow and see how it goes.....the mine is located in a bottom low hole in the woods.......sun beams directly in on it and the trees block most of the wind......brutal....


----------



## Cantdog

Edward called this afternoon......met him at the shop at 5 pm....two more broked 562XPeez....man those boys are hard on gear.....but they really crank out the wood.....Edward claimed to was HOT today....they quit at 10 this morning....was only able to get out one 8 cord truck load of tree length an fit, split and deliver a 2 cord order of firewood by that time. Just two old fellas....Edward's my age and Jonny is but only 3 yrs younger.....

Now I got 3 broked 562XPs in the shop.......the first one has a stuck or broke ring....95 lbs of compression......one has a blown clutch and the third one may well be beyond all help....we'll see....told Edward to bring me another 8 cord load of tree length......hate to miss cutting in this heat.....yeah right!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Edward called this afternoon......met him at the shop at 5 pm....two more broked 562XPeez....man those boys are hard on gear.....but they really crank out the wood.....Edward claimed to was HOT today....they quit at 10 this morning....was only able to get out one 8 cord truck load of tree length an fit, split and deliver a 2 cord order of firewood by that time. Just two old fellas....Edward's my age and Jonny is but only 3 yrs younger.....
> 
> Now I got 3 broked 562XPs in the shop.......the first one has a stuck or broke ring....95 lbs of compression......one has a blown clutch and the third one may well be beyond all help....we'll see....told Edward to bring me another 8 cord load of tree length......hate to miss cutting in this heat.....yeah right!!!!


You should be a 562 expert by the time you fix them all . LOL


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Edward called this afternoon......met him at the shop at 5 pm....two more broked 562XPeez....man those boys are hard on gear.....but they really crank out the wood.....Edward claimed to was HOT today....they quit at 10 this morning....was only able to get out one 8 cord truck load of tree length an fit, split and deliver a 2 cord order of firewood by that time. Just two old fellas....Edward's my age and Jonny is but only 3 yrs younger.....
> 
> Now I got 3 broked 562XPs in the shop.......the first one has a stuck or broke ring....95 lbs of compression......one has a blown clutch and the third one may well be beyond all help....we'll see....told Edward to bring me another 8 cord load of tree length......hate to miss cutting in this heat.....yeah right!!!!


You should be a 562 expert by the time you fix them all . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

He'll likely have broke more by that time!!! Like I said before Edward buys 6-7 these a year.....I'm gonna have to start numbering with a magic marker them so I know what I've done to each one!!! They all look the same.......beat and dirty......


----------



## Cantdog

Well there......got one 562 fixed....clutch wouldn't disengage but upon taking it apart it wasn't the clutch after all...it was the oil pump drive gear....it had gotten all fuzzed up for some reason and was locking the clutch up.....pulled one from one of the other beat one and the rim drive as well. Runs fine now.

So I pulled the jug off the nicest looking one that he brought first......Oh My.....the locating pin was AWOL.....ripped a deep grove in the cyl and piston....so then I pulled the cyl from the other low compression one....cyl looks great...piston is a tad ratty and it looks like the only place I can find a Meteor for the 562 is the Greek....I'll have to investigate this further....seems like someone on this side of the pond must have one....this one has main bearing issues.....I doubt Edward will have any interest in splitting the cases.......just have a new one delivered to the wood yard....so it looks like I can revive two out of three.....


----------



## Cantdog

I like to buy from Northwoods for AM stuff and they have a good selection of Meteor and Episan pistons.....but they only carry VEC pistons for the 562XP....seems pretty silly as they are a very popular model and this piston also fits the 555 560 and 562XP. Oh well got one coming from Chainsaw Conservation Components...tad more money but free shipping and be here in 3 daze....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Well there......got one 562 fixed....clutch wouldn't disengage but upon taking it apart it wasn't the clutch after all...it was the oil pump drive gear....it had gotten all fuzzed up for some reason and was locking the clutch up.....pulled one from one of the other beat one and the rim drive as well. Runs fine now.
> 
> So I pulled the jug off the nicest looking one that he brought first......Oh My.....the locating pin was AWOL.....ripped a deep grove in the cyl and piston....so then I pulled the cyl from the other low compression one....cyl looks great...piston is a tad ratty and it looks like the only place I can find a Meteor for the 562 is the Greek....I'll have to investigate this further....seems like someone on this side of the pond must have one....this one has main bearing issues.....I doubt Edward will have any interest in splitting the cases.......just have a new one delivered to the wood yard....so it looks like I can revive two out of three.....


2 out of three aint bad . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Well I might be able to build another....Edward just brought me another junka.....and picked up the one runna.....payin' for a truckload of wood fast....I don't care what them Stihl flag wavers say.....dem Hooskie's are real money makerz....in every way....WOOT!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Toid pag save


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slow reporting in but just finished up a 3 day project of finding,cutting down and milling out 6 big bridge beams for the access road to my camp.The land owner next door took out the bridge hauling a 20+ton excavator on a float across it. After milling the beams up we bored and cross bolted them together,three to a set and then carried them up in the excavator bucket, set them in place and crossed the bridge with the excavator, held up fine. No problem crossing with the empty 9000 Ford dump truck.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Slow reporting in but just finished up a 3 day project of finding,cutting down and milling out 6 big bridge beams for the access road to my camp.The land owner next door took out the bridge hauling a 20+ton excavator on a float across it. After milling the beams up we bored and cross bolted them together,three to a set and then carried them up in the excavator bucket, set them in place and crossed the bridge with the excavator, held up fine. No problem crossing with the empty 9000 Ford dump truck.



Lot of work there!!! Did you deck it over or just drive on the two sets of three timbers??

Back when I ran my sawmill full time had a state forester who ran a pretty big logging outfit.....when the passed the laws stating you couldn't drive through any running water with trucks or skidders he had to build many bridges. He always used hemlock as it was strong and had little market value. He hauled truck load after truck load of it to my mill.....musta sawn 40-50,000 BFT for him. Lots of 20 foot 12 X 12s for stringers and 12 foot 6 X 8, for decking.....you could barely move the 6 X 8s by hand and the 12 X 12s could only be moved off the roll way with the loader. Stuff was brutally heavy right off the saw but I gotta say.....green Hemlock is the easiest wood I've ever sawn...pull the handle back all the way and let 'er rip with the blade completely buried. Just like a hot knife through butter. Fun stuff right there.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Lot of work there!!! Did you deck it over or just drive on the two sets of three timbers??
> 
> Back when I ran my sawmill full time had a state forester who ran a pretty big logging outfit.....when the passed the laws stating you couldn't drive through any running water with trucks or skidders he had to build many bridges. He always used hemlock as it was strong and had little market value. He hauled truck load after truck load of it to my mill.....musta sawn 40-50,000 BFT for him. Lots of 20 foot 12 X 12s for stringers and 12 foot 6 X 8, for decking.....you could barely move the 6 X 8s by hand and the 12 X 12s could only be moved off the roll way with the loader. Stuff was brutally heavy right off the saw but I gotta say.....green Hemlock is the easiest wood I've ever sawn...pull the handle back all the way and let 'er rip with the blade completely buried. Just like a hot knife through butter. Fun stuff right there.....



We are just running on the beams for now, 30 +" wide but am looking for heavy I beam to rep[lace the whole shebang with,deck over again if we get I beam. I remember running Hemlock through the 20' Oxford, cut like cheese when green, talk about heavy. Had to be real careful when we cut two 20' footers into 20" X 30" bridge beams to cross the Moose Brook back at the farm, both trees were 48+" at the base and close to 70' tall all solid no rot. Pulled them out with the JD 450 in the winter on a tandem sleigh, loaded them into the mill with a bull moose, mechanical kind, not the animal type. Like the one below but a bit heavier all cast iron counter balance rear.


----------



## Cantdog

Page tree bump......just got a shiny new Meteor piston kit for Edwards 562XP.......now just have to find the tyme to put it back together..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bridge beams are holding ,many loads of fill and gravel crossing with no signs of weakening.


----------



## Cantdog

What kind of wood did you use for those timbers?


----------



## Stihl 041S

I’m on the trail of 046.cylinders and picking up broken bags of C-ment at the local Lowe’s to put in electric service at one of the farms and get a gallon of fin cleaner concentrate for the coolers.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> What kind of wood did you use for those timbers?


I seem to remember hemlock?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I've come to the realization I need to build some damn saws and get rid of these box-o-projects. I think I'll pick 3-4 and ditch the rest.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've come to the realization I need to build some damn saws and get rid of these box-o-projects. I think I'll pick 3-4 and ditch the rest.


Me too....
I’m keeping the basic 25 and hotrodding the rest.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Me too....
> I’m keeping the basic 2 to 5 and hotrodding the rest.



Fixed for a more useable lineup.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

25 is too many. I think 3-4 runner user saws and then a few collectible. Not more than 5-6 vintage runners. I personally really want a 550xpg or 241cm, 572xp, 394xp. Nothing more. That trio would handle anything.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> What kind of wood did you use for those timbers?


 Green hemlock for the side pieces, red spruce for the center beam, should get 3 years outa them.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've come to the realization I need to build some damn saws and get rid of these box-o-projects. I think I'll pick 3-4 and ditch the rest.


 Never works out, more junk saws just keep showing up. Sell and give away a dozen or more, 20 more just show up, havn`t built a saw since last winter, whole pile of saws needing building piling up....LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> 25 is too many. I think 3-4 runner user saws and then a few collectible. Not more than 5-6 vintage runners. I personally really want a 550xpg or 241cm, 572xp, 394xp. Nothing more. That trio would handle anything.


Depends on what you are doing.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Depends on what you are doing.


Well I don't have but three trailers needing wheel chocks.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Green hemlock for the side pieces, red spruce for the center beam, should get 3 years outa them.



That sounds about right.....big wood put together tight with no way for the edges that join to dry out has a pretty short lifespan in our climate.....rugged enough for now though..


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Never works out, more junk saws just keep showing up. Sell and give away a dozen or more, 20 more just show up, havn`t built a saw since last winter, whole pile of saws needing building piling up....LOL



Yep....I seem to have developed the same problem.....other than ones I repair for $$$, I've not had time to put together a personal saw in quite a while.....think Unc's 621 was the last one I did just for the enjoyment. Got quite a bunch of my personal projects that I've done all the leg work to acquire the necessary bits for but have not found the time to get to.......I'm thinking probably a dozen or more that I consider desirable enough to have.....but chitagawdamn.....can't even use the ones I do have often enough to keep them all running properly......have like 5 go to saws the rest on the shelves under the bench are all rebuilt and ready to use but don't get used.....haven't counted lately but I think 54 was the last count....all with bars and chains...wife thinks I'm should become an alchemist and learn how to turn them all into gold.....she speaks of it often too.....


----------



## Cantdog

Went to a micro brewery down in Belfast last night......Only had one there.......a double IPA 10.18%...can you guess which one I picked???


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> View attachment 669230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to a micro brewery down in Belfast last night......Only had one there.......a double IPA 10.18%...can you guess which one I picked???


Bet you went for the cant dog . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Bet you went for the cant dog . LOL



You bet I did!!! Darn good brew too!!! As it should be!!...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Before we went there we stopped for dinner at a favorite watering hole.....love Rollie's.....stop there everytime I'm in Belfast. Our food had just arrived and so did an old friend who we haven't seen much of lately......he's the engineer on a 130 foot power mansion......did have a helipad on the back deck but the new owners canned the helo and replaced it with a 40 sailboat...fully rigged.....Vince said that was a tad tricky to get up there....had to used both onboard cranes at the same time!! Always a fun tyme at Rollies!!!


----------



## Cantdog

The old girls at Rollies always do a damn good pour!!! I ordered The Glenlivit.....neat.....this is what she brought me.....had to take a pic before I even had a sip.....this is a $7.00 shot of top shelf 12 year Scotch and that ain't a shot glass....that's a standard rocks glass....minus the rocks!!...WOOT!!!! Had two of those!!! That's a right good serving!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The old girls at Rollies always do a damn good pour!!! I ordered The Glenlivit.....neat.....this is what she brought me.....had to take a pic before I even had a sip.....this is a $7.00 shot of top shelf 12 year Scotch and that ain't a shot glass....that's a standard rocks glass....minus the rocks!!...WOOT!!!! Had two of those!!! That's a right good serving!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 669244


 Nice tippy!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Solem day here in the Maritimes, funerals for two fallen Fredericton Police officers,

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/police-officers-funeral-fredericton-1.4788856


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Bump.


----------



## dancan

Slack in here....


----------



## dancan

No interwebz down South ?


----------



## Cantdog

Dunno....I'm West......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

1.5" of rain last night...possibly more tonight! Yay!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gravel delivery going well but rather low on the fun to do list.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Raining AGAIN ......
Sucks to harvest in the rain


----------



## dancan

Harvest some rain and send it to the forestfire affected areas , they sure could use some .


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a few hot days in the woods lately but the temps are cooling off earlier each day lately and the nights then early mornings are nice and cool, last night it dropped to 18 overnight,good for sleeping.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Five years ago today John scared the crap out of us!!!


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Five years ago today John scared the crap out of us!!!


I didn't mean to !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Well ya did!!!!!!
Lol


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Five years ago today John scared the crap out of us!!!


You only looked at his picture that once? Every time I see his picture I ruin a pair of shorts.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> You only looked at his picture that once? Every time I see his picture I ruin a pair of shorts.


Especially on aug 24


----------



## tbone75

Stihl 041S said:


> Well ya did!!!!!!
> Lol


It sure was a rough time for me too . 18 days in the hospital , 15 of them in ICU . Took a year before I felt normal again .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> It sure was a rough time for me too . 18 days in the hospital , 15 of them in ICU . Took a year before I felt normal again .


Define normal


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Define normal


Lol
First thing I thought of when I read johns post......


----------



## dancan

WoOT !!!


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> Define normal


Normal for me . LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

Back from the island....had a great time....weather was hot and calm....good tyme to do nothing but swing in muh hammock and drink iced ruhm beverages....woot...Oh and eat lots of great seafood!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have been putting in a good deal of time at the camp also, however not all relaxation times. Get to run a saw or two though and the firewood pile is growing, the bridge beams are holding up well for the truck traffic they are seeing. Grounds work is progressing well, rough grading is about done.


----------



## Cantdog

Your place is looking good Jerry!!! I'll my starting my fall renovations in a month or so. Had a couple Park rangers come by Sunday afternoon....they had been running a big diesel chipper up on the road and came down when they stopped.....they wanted to know if I wanted any of the wood they couldn't chip.....large island spruce....knotty as all get out.....I said thanks but no thanks....got plenty of small diameter spruce that's standing dead on my property to burn for day wood.....small enough to not need splitting. That darn stuff is crazy hard to split with a maul and/or wedges.....noodling is about the only way to process it for me. Every year more of the camp gets finished off and insulated the less wood I need anyway. From here on out I'll be taking a lobster crate full of hardwood out with me every trip but won't start burning that until mid Oct for over night wood. Burn wood torn off the outside of the camp....boards, trim and window trim/frames during the work day....it's gotta go somewhere so it might as well keep the camp warm and water hot on the stove rather than a bonfire on the beach.


----------



## Cantdog

Man sometimes I just love ebay......got a bunch of copper mines to open this fall.......buying 50/50 solder in 1 lb rolls has been getting harder and harder to find....and the price is way out there at my local lumber yard......used to be able to pick up roll for $12.00 or so......then they went to $32.00 for a 1 lb roll....... usually go through 2-3 lbs on a normal chimney.....5-8 on a big chimney.....at $32 bux a lb that gets pretty spendy......price just gets passed on but just the same... Bought 7 1 lb rolls off ebay for $40 plus $9.20 shipping....that comes out to $7.03 per pound...WOOT!!! But there's more.....the package arrives today......there's 9 1 lb rolls of solder in there.....that figgerz out to $5.47 per lb!!!!!!! Guess we know where I'll be buying solder from now on!!! Now all IU have to do is my Alchemist trick and turn that nine lbs into gold!!!! I think I can handle it!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Your place is looking good Jerry!!! I'll my starting my fall renovations in a month or so. Had a couple Park rangers come by Sunday afternoon....they had been running a big diesel chipper up on the road and came down when they stopped.....they wanted to know if I wanted any of the wood they couldn't chip.....large island spruce....knotty as all get out.....I said thanks but no thanks....got plenty of small diameter spruce that's standing dead on my property to burn for day wood.....small enough to not need splitting. That darn stuff is crazy hard to split with a maul and/or wedges.....noodling is about the only way to process it for me. Every year more of the camp gets finished off and insulated the less wood I need anyway. From here on out I'll be taking a lobster crate full of hardwood out with me every trip but won't start burning that until mid Oct for over night wood. Burn wood torn off the outside of the camp....boards, trim and window trim/frames during the work day....it's gotta go somewhere so it might as well keep the camp warm and water hot on the stove rather than a bonfire on the beach.


 This landscaping work started just one year ago in August so its been a long project but is starting to shape up now. Its been too hot for me to bother hauling in more top soil and will wait for it to cool down some before another cross counter trip in there. Felt like near 90 today with wicked humidity. 
You get a good bit done each fall on your place, much nicer to work that time of year, just too hot right now for serious physical exertion.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> This landscaping work started just one year ago in August so its been a long project but is starting to shape up now. Its been too hot for me to bother hauling in more top soil and will wait for it to cool down some before another cross counter trip in there. Felt like near 90 today with wicked humidity.
> You get a good bit done each fall on your place, much nicer to work that time of year, just too hot right now for serious physical exertion.


That's why I despise hay season so much.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> This landscaping work started just one year ago in August so its been a long project but is starting to shape up now. Its been too hot for me to bother hauling in more top soil and will wait for it to cool down some before another cross counter trip in there. Felt like near 90 today with wicked humidity.
> You get a good bit done each fall on your place, much nicer to work that time of year, just too hot right now for serious physical exertion.


You said it! been Trying to get this porch roof done, but have to knock off in afternoon. Sun is way too hot! Been 100 plus everyday down in Texas for 53 days straight. Believe it's a record.
Been awhile since I've checked in! Stay cool. Going to be another hot one!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> You said it! been Trying to get this porch roof done, but have to knock off in afternoon. Sun is way too hot! Been 100 plus everyday down in Texas for 53 days straight. Believe it's a record.
> Been awhile since I've checked in! Stay cool. Going to be another hot one!



You best stay cool, that hot sun is not good for the body, no matter how much water one drinks.
Will be another hot day here, may have to park myself in front of the AC unit for a few hours during mid day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> That's why I despise hay season so much.



Yesterday was a 4 shirt day, had to stop and shower up 3 times , just get so wet and sticky I can`t work.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yesterday was a 4 shirt day, had to stop and shower up 3 times , just get so wet and sticky I can`t work.


That happens to me all the time.
Lol


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yesterday was a 4 shirt day, had to stop and shower up 3 times , just get so wet and sticky I can`t work.



I know but this type of weather by the time you get toweled off you're all sweaty again.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I know but this type of weather by the time you get toweled off you're all sweaty again.....


Walk in the 40x60 cooler and get some real ripe fruit....... always 37 Degrees in there............... the dogs always follow ya.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I know but this type of weather by the time you get toweled off you're all sweaty again.....



Only time I was near dry was when I went for a two hour drive, AC cranked up full and have to say was mighty comfortable even with the goose bumps on all exposed skin....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah I'm just about to leave for the airport in Bangor to take the daughter and BF to catch their flight back to the left coast....be about two hrs in the AC.....damn happy my 316,000 mile Volvo still has an excellent AC unit!!!! Looking forward to some goose bumps!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep.....was a nice drive to Bangor and back in the AC........good thing too...was 95 'Merican up there....much cooler down here on the coast...only 92 here...

Nice here today....'bout 75 'Merican and partly cloudy....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Today was much nicer here also, mid day was a tad hot but by 3pm the wind changed to North and the temp dipped very quickly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Humidity was lower. 
Most chainsaw I ran was to cut a tube putting in a new Hydrant.......MS150


----------



## Cantdog

Got that new Meteor piston installed on Edwards 562XP.....2017 model.....flushed out the lower end with mix several times until the mix came out clean.....lot of metallic fines in it at first. Never did find the locator pin.....but the score in the cyl was 3/32" wide and at least as deep so that made a lot of metal dust/flakes. 562XP is a strange beast to work on.....funny looking rig....cyl tilts back from the vertical probably 30 degrees but the cooling fins are level. But all in all, for as complicated and alien looking as it looks, the layout is straight forward and was very easy to work on. Job went quickly with very little frustration.....what frustration I had was putting the wristpin keepers in.....quite small and circular...no tabs to grasp with pliers and no spares in case one went....PING....and flew off into the shop somewhere.....but I managed. Start it up this morning....was out of mix by the time I got the lower end flushed out......it was the end of the day and I was faced with a choice.....get in the truck and go get gas......or sit down with a frosty tall green can and turn up the tunes.......gotta stop and get gas on the way to the shop this morning.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Got that new Meteor piston installed on Edwards 562XP.....2017 model.....flushed out the lower end with mix several times until the mix came out clean.....lot of metallic fines in it at first. Never did find the locator pin.....but the score in the cyl was 3/32" wide and at least as deep so that made a lot of metal dust/flakes. 562XP is a strange beast to work on.....funny looking rig....cyl tilts back from the vertical probably 30 degrees but the cooling fins are level. But all in all, for as complicated and alien looking as it looks, the layout is straight forward and was very easy to work on. Job went quickly with very little frustration.....what frustration I had was putting the wristpin keepers in.....quite small and circular...no tabs to grasp with pliers and no spares in case one went....PING....and flew off into the shop somewhere.....but I managed. Start it up this morning....was out of mix by the time I got the lower end flushed out......it was the end of the day and I was faced with a choice.....get in the truck and go get gas......or sit down with a frosty tall green can and turn up the tunes.......gotta stop and get gas on the way to the shop this morning.....


I hate them kind of clips !!


----------



## Cantdog

Damn 562 fired first pull but stalled 'cause the choke was on......fired right up second pull on high idle.....ran strong and returned to idle perfectly without any searching......gotta say when the Auto tune works correctly it controls the motor very well. Zippy damn saw with real smooth AV.....From what I can tell Husky finally came up with a good replacement for the 262XP.....one advancement is it takes the Husky large mount bar......262 was limited to the small mount bar which is sold mostly in .325...though you can find 3/8" but just not as common......plenty of choices in the large mount. Edward runs strictly 18" 3/8" combo on all his saws....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

If I find takers for some of my stuff I plan on picking up a pair of the auto tune Husky saws. I have also run a MS441c and it showed the same zippy characteristics. I did NOT like the throttle linkage setup on the 441c carb box.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Who is ready?


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> If I find takers for some of my stuff I plan on picking up a pair of the auto tune Husky saws. I have also run a MS441c and it showed the same zippy characteristics. I did NOT like the throttle linkage setup on the 441c carb box.



The latest 562XP has what they term "Rev Boost".....an interesting setup...probably a good thing for someone like Edward. When you nail it.... it instantly revs to something like 15,500 for 2-3 seconds then detunes itself back to like 14,000 or something...quite noticeable decrease. The idea is you get the instant performance when limbing or cutting brush......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just wouldn`t be right unless its orange n white.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just wouldn`t be right unless its orange n white.....LOL



Thought that Stihl was orange and GRAY.........562 is orange and silver which just become gray on Edwards saws rather quickly!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just wouldn`t be right unless its orange n white.....LOL


Hugger orange and white racing stripes?


----------



## dancan

Hucksavarna dayze in here I see.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Hucksavarna dayze in here I see.


Nah ... Stihl daze. Husqvarna days are really exciting and full of productivity.


----------



## dancan

Well , I think that this is the best way to get that Hucksavarna RevBoost to really work.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Well , I think that this is the best way to get that Hucksavarna RevBoost to really work.


Or a Power Joke Furd..


----------



## dancan

Never needed it on mine , must be a Canadian build lol


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , I was thinkin bout that RevBoost thing .
Not needed on any of the saws we run , must be a Hooptykavarna thing , physique the owner in thinkin it goes fast but autodetune real fast so it don't vibrate itself to pieces or blow up .
Neat whizzbang gimmick .


----------



## dancan

RevBoost be an easy thing to do , a little solenoid that opens a valve to allow extra air on the intake after the carby


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> RevBoost be an easy thing to do , a little solenoid that opens a valve to allow extra air on the intake after the carby



Oh yeah..........that's called a leaky, wimpy flywheel side crank seal in Stihl speak......Rev Boost.....LOL!!! Spraying ether into a beet seal.....WHEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Took Edwards rebuilt 562HexPee down in the woods yesterday......put a tank through it.....fit up a haff cord of blow down/standing dead ash and maple.....nice saw.....good response.....good power in the cut.......hate to give such a smooth unit back to Edward to beat to death as fast as he can.....but hoe-hum....the price of turning XPs into gold.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Took Edwards rebuilt 562HexPee down in the woods yesterday......put a tank through it.....fit up a haff cord of blow down/standing dead ash and maple.....nice saw.....good response.....good power in the cut.......hate to give such a smooth unit back to Edward to beat to death as fast as he can.....but hoe-hum....the price of turning XPs into gold.



Happy you found some use for them, much betterer than tieing a rope to em and the ole heave ho when stopping at the favorite fishing spot...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , I was thinkin bout that RevBoost thing .
> Not needed on any of the saws we run , must be a Hooptykavarna thing , physique the owner in thinkin it goes fast but autodetune real fast so it don't vibrate itself to pieces or blow up .
> Neat whizzbang gimmick .



I would always forget the can of either...


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


>




Rabbit foods.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rabbit foods.



My black Volvo came with a big round sticka on the gas filler cover.......said..."Eat more Kale".......weren't long in loosin' that!!! Not a fan.....grew it a couple years.....the bride and daughter tried to make it edible in various ways.....and they both pretty handy around the kitchen....it grew well...very robust....just like anything else you can't eat...grow like 'Ell it did....


----------



## Cantdog

Edward picked up the 562HexPee this afternoon......left two 18"Oregon barz with blown tips.....hardly any paint wear.......rails need grinding/flattening/squaring......tips 'sploded .......man they hard on gear.......that nice 2017 562 probably only got a year left in it....if that.....last a normal human 'nuther 15-20 years without major repairs......not Edward.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> My black Volvo came with a big round sticka on the gas filler cover.......said..."Eat more Kale".......weren't long in loosin' that!!! Not a fan.....grew it a couple years.....the bride and daughter tried to make it edible in various ways.....and they both pretty handy around the kitchen....it grew well...very robust....just like anything else you can't eat...grow like 'Ell it did....


 Heck yea, that stuff plain nasty for human consumption, yak!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Heck yea, that stuff plain nasty for human consumption, yak!!



Maybe a Spam n' Kale sammich.....double negative me thinks!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Maybe a Spam n' Kale sammich.....double negative me thinks!!!



Double yack!!


----------



## Cantdog

Page III alert!!! Another beauty day here.....gonna head down the bay around noon today. I know the skiff is half full of rain water out there so gotta get that bailed out....spend over night at the camp. Taking a light load of building materials and a crate of hardwood firewood for later in the season too. Project time is coming up fast. The bride is away for nearly two weeks starting next Thursday so the dogs and I will be at camp a fair amount....basically whenever I'm not working.....which may be more difficult than I would like......work scheduling is piling up....seems like I can be just as busy as I want this fall/winter, which is good money wise but cuts into muh fun tyme a bit!! Got 5 spruce to take down out there at camp this fall.....that has to be done on a foggy/rainy day with an off shore breeze so I can drag the brush down the beach at low tide and burn it.....damn island spruce got a lot of limbs!!!!


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Double yack!!


Gross.
Howdy fellas


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Gross.
> Howdy fellas



Hey Kevin.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Howdy guys. Just listening in. Go forth and conquer


----------



## Stihl 041S

jerrycmorrow said:


> Howdy guys. Just listening in. Go forth and conquer


Leavin a trail of bodies......

Hope all is well with you


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> Howdy guys. Just listening in. Go forth and conquer



Don`t see you over here often Jerry but do see you over on the other site, my handle over there is Basher.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Page 2 save, another cross country delivery made successfully but got a flat tire while setting in the yard after the trip....


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Page 2 save, another cross country delivery made successfully but got a flat tire while setting in the yard after the trip....


Have to go see Danny


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Have to go see Danny



Have all the plug gear on hand, saved my bacon last evening. Tire held 90 lbs overnight, should be good to go today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have all the plug gear on hand, saved my bacon last evening. Tire held 90 lbs overnight, should be good to go today.



Well, made it there and back, tire still holding at 90 lbs, guess the plug will work for now. May make another run if it does not get get too wet this week, maybe get some spinoff rain from Hurricane Florence.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well, made it there and back, tire still holding at 90 lbs, guess the plug will work for now. May make another run if it does not get get too wet this week, maybe get some spinoff rain from Hurricane Florence.



I think you'll get some......the whole mess went just off shore of here heading East.......cold front north of me prohibited it from a northerly track. Watched it pour on the camp on the 'puter and it just nicked MDI on the way by. The bulk of it looked to be heading straight up the Fundy but there were also light bands moving up your east side too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We really need some rain, everything is very dry here but rain will stop me from hauling cross country to the camp. There are a few hills that get too slippery when wet and there are many big,deep and wide water holes in the road that just get deeper with rain. Even though it has been so dry for the last few months some of the holes are still 12" - 16" deep with muddy water.


----------



## Mycrossover

It was a recon and was always hard to start. After the winter, fuhdedaboudit. After I pulled the carb and flushed it out with Gumout it starts in 2 pulls. Bring on the Stihls.i also switched to alcohol free premix with the "Stabil" already in there. It is a ripoff but I am a very occasional user.


Cantdog said:


> If you can't get a Hooski started you'd nevah get a Stihl to run...even a little......



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Absolutely loved biking til my late 40`s, then just lost interest. My daughter and SIL; ride and are trying to get me back on my bike.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Absolutely loved biking til my late 40`s, then just lost interest. My daughter and SIL; ride and are trying to get me back on my bike.


What are they riding? I really want a 1200 BMW


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> What are they riding? I really want a 1200 BMW



They both ride Kawasaki Ninja `s, 650 R and a 650ABS, not my style of bike but they seem to like them.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl quality!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Stihl quality!


He was running it wasn’t he.......lol


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Page III alert!!! Another beauty day here.....gonna head down the bay around noon today. I know the skiff is half full of rain water out there so gotta get that bailed out....spend over night at the camp. Taking a light load of building materials and a crate of hardwood firewood for later in the season too. Project time is coming up fast. The bride is away for nearly two weeks starting next Thursday so the dogs and I will be at camp a fair amount....basically whenever I'm not working.....which may be more difficult than I would like......work scheduling is piling up....seems like I can be just as busy as I want this fall/winter, which is good money wise but cuts into muh fun tyme a bit!! Got 5 spruce to take down out there at camp this fall.....that has to be done on a foggy/rainy day with an off shore breeze so I can drag the brush down the beach at low tide and burn it.....damn island spruce got a lot of limbs!!!!


Sounds great to me Robin!! Wish I was up there to help for a couple! Could use a break from "Yuppieville!' lol
But truth be told got my hands full with this old shack! One of the oldest houses still standing in the America's! lol Got 3 roofs done, a mud room( finally) and 2 windows. One... this big Bay I gawk out. My wonderful Finn "Turtle" I hope is still alive 6 houses down the street up here on Watsons Hill.... I'm just barely! lol And this all while a family fued going on between Sister-in-law, wife, brother, and father! Nothing new under the Sun!
Take care!...great to check in! PS How's Linda?


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> They both ride Kawasaki Ninja `s, 650 R and a 650ABS, not my style of bike but they seem to like them.


Liked the 650 BSA and the "Trumpet" we had! BEEZA was smooth, and the Trumpet sounded fantastic!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Absolutely loved biking til my late 40`s, then just lost interest. My daughter and SIL; ride and are trying to get me back on my bike.


How we found out about Husqvarna's from dirt bike riding. Sandy soil Pine Hills around here are fantastic for dirt bikes, and back in the 60's and 70's for street bikes before Boston moved down here! Still know where to go though TG!!


----------



## cheeves

Changed the Dodge half ton 4x4 for the Toyota 4x4! Dodge is stashed down friends garage. We have 4 of em! lol But with new inspection Beshik they are making it VERY difficult! 4 cameras in inspection stations and one body cam. Registry here is like the Gestapo. Own entity!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Sounds great to me Robin!! Wish I was up there to help for a couple! Could use a break from "Yuppieville!' lol
> But truth be told got my hands full with this old shack! One of the oldest houses still standing in the America's! lol Got 3 roofs done, a mud room( finally) and 2 windows. One... this big Bay I gawk out. My wonderful Finn "Turtle" I hope is still alive 6 houses down the street up here on Watsons Hill.... I'm just barely! lol And this all while a family fued going on between Sister-in-law, wife, brother, and father! Nothing new under the Sun!
> Take care!...great to check in! PS How's Linda?



Hey Bobbie!! Good to hear from you. Yep old houses are a good bit of work and my camp more than most as it sits just about the high tide mark. It takes quite a beating!!

Heading out again in the morning with another load of materials and make some progress too.

LOL Linda's good I guess......funny thing.....I saw her more often when she lived on the island......she lives 4-5 miles away from me now and I see her rarely!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a few rainy days this week, really needed some as things were past dry, lakes getting low and the woods a fire hazard. Soon time for firewood gathering again.


----------



## Cantdog

More rain coming in Tues here....maybe Wed for you..


----------



## nk14zp

Hola.


----------



## Cantdog

Hola Zippy....where you been??......long tyme no see...


----------



## pioneerguy600

The rain we got raised the lake level about 6", very good for this year, things had dried out enough by Sunday morning for me to shift 6 loads of fine fill to the North side of the campyard and spread it out. Only cut up a dozen sticks of firewood, the pile is growing and have plenty up there for a couple seasons, the JD 56 still works very well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

nk14zp said:


> Hola.



Been a long dry spell Zippy, where you been?


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning all finally feels like fall.


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Morning all finally feels like fall.



Temps have dropped here as well, overnights have been down in the single digits but the days are great for working.


----------



## nk14zp

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been a long dry spell Zippy, where you been?


I had to step back from forums for a while.


----------



## Cantdog

nk14zp said:


> I had to step back from forums for a while.


Understandable....


----------



## cheeves

nk14zp said:


> I had to step back from forums for a while.


Me too after Phil down south of me passed! Guy was exceptional!!


----------



## cheeves

T......need to chat! will Pm stat!


----------



## nk14zp

cheeves said:


> Me too after Phil down south of me passed! Guy was exceptional!!


I know I miss him and I barley knew him.


----------



## Cantdog

Another dreary day here......Edward stopped by yesterday and we located a spot in back of the shop for him to drop off another 8 cord load of tree length ash with some maple. Time to throw a new carb kit in the 61/268Xp and a new chain.....she was acting a little funny near the end of that last load....been 7 years on this kit...probably time for fuel lines too.....


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Another dreary day here......Edward stopped by yesterday and we located a spot in back of the shop for him to drop off another 8 cord load of tree length ash with some maple. Time to throw a new carb kit in the 61/268Xp and a new chain.....she was acting a little funny near the end of that last load....been 7 years on this kit...probably time for fuel lines too.....


Gas the problem!! Diaphram dries out and lines dissolve. without Startron 2-cycle is piped. Father bought a Lithium battery chainsaw.....Oregon. Then come to find out Echo makes a much stronger one. anyway plan on doing some Stealthy cutting this winter. Jerry's Mighty Mouse you can here half way to Boston! lol Friggin' city people call the Environmental Cops! Half to give them a line you can hang your clothes on! lol Avoided arrest so far but getting harder every year!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Back from another couple days on the island......overcast most all the time but fairly warm.....50-60 'Merican.. and calm winds. Got up the next materials list for next weekends trip......two more trips and I should have everything I need out there. Lot to accomplish this fall.....carpentry inside and out and five fair sized spruce trees to eliminate and turn into next year's firewood.......four are fairly good falls......the fifth....not so much.....gotta drop it right by the edge little camp and not hit it or muh "Spruce Hedge" that forms the erosion barrier at the high tide mark......no room for error....plus it's bent in 2-3 different directions.....but mostly heaviest more or less in the direction it needs to go.......have to do a little steering cut on the hinge I guess......put a lil' spin on it......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Back from another couple days on the island......overcast most all the time but fairly warm.....50-60 'Merican.. and calm winds. Got up the next materials list for next weekends trip......two more trips and I should have everything I need out there. Lot to accomplish this fall.....carpentry inside and out and five fair sized spruce trees to eliminate and turn into next year's firewood.......four are fairly good falls......the fifth....not so much.....gotta drop it right by the edge little camp and not hit it or muh "Spruce Hedge" that forms the erosion barrier at the high tide mark......no room for error....plus it's bent in 2-3 different directions.....but mostly heaviest more or less in the direction it needs to go.......have to do a little steering cut on the hinge I guess......put a lil' spin on it......



Big project, any helpers this year? Best be a calm day when dropping the spruce trees.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Gas the problem!! Diaphram dries out and lines dissolve. without Startron 2-cycle is piped. Father bought a Lithium battery chainsaw.....Oregon. Then come to find out Echo makes a much stronger one. anyway plan on doing some Stealthy cutting this winter. Jerry's Mighty Mouse you can here half way to Boston! lol Friggin' city people call the Environmental Cops! Half to give them a line you can hang your clothes on! lol Avoided arrest so far but getting harder every year!!!



Hey Bobby, good to hear you are still cutting firewood. I have a nice quiet 026 here but it is a sluggish stock version, still cuts wood but I fall asleep running it....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Big project, any helpers this year? Best be a calm day when dropping the spruce trees.


Nope....just the dogs.....they're good company but not a lot of help....LOL!
From here out be hard pressed to find a calm day out there......want a foggy damp day with an offshore SW breeze so I can drag the brush down below high water and set it ablaze!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nope....just the dogs.....they're good company but not a lot of help....LOL!
> From here out be hard pressed to find a calm day out there......want a foggy damp day with an offshore SW breeze so I can drag the brush down below high water and set it ablaze!!



All the trees lean toward the NE?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> All the trees lean toward the NE?


No...fairly straight vertically.....but most all the limbs are on the SW side of the trees as they grew close together with many others around the clearing/yard. These 5 have to go because I'm planning on moving the small camp about half it's length to the left and back about 6 feet next year. The main reason I want a SW wind is that would be an offshore wind right there.....cinders and smoke will go out over the bay and not on the island.


----------



## Cantdog

Rain here today......finished a small project today.....cutting out part of a built in desk and installing an Air Lift desk at the school district superintendents offices. One of those "sows ear" to "silk purse" episodes.....regular PITA.....Got it all done this afternoon......desk rises from 27" to 48" on air.....controls just like an electric car seat with four memory positions.....digital readout tells you the number of inches of elevation. Pretty nice rig.....office wimin' love it!! Gonna bill it out afta suppah.......then perhaps I'll like it better too....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

I'm likin' it better already....!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Me to!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Yay aftermarket?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yay aftermarket?



Needs some grinding.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Needs some grinding.


In all sorts of places. Arguably one of the worst jugs I've held. The sad part was the bore, ports, and bevels were beautiful. I made it run. Lots of bur time there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> In all sorts of places. Arguably one of the worst jugs I've held. The sad part was the bore, ports, and bevels were beautiful. I made it run. Lots of bur time there.


WOW, that`s one rough looking cylinder, maybe good enough in the right places just ugly.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I think it turned out OK when I was done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did you time it with a wheel?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you time it with a wheel?


Nope. I don't even own a wheel.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

The owner is happy with it and did not want to spend for all OEM. Dealer was trying to sell him a MS391. Even if timing of ports is off a bit that 046 is better than a plastic saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> The owner is happy with it and did not want to spend for all OEM. Dealer was trying to sell him a MS391. Even if timing of ports is off a bit that 046 is better than a plastic saw.



Definitely a better saw, just curious about intake and exhaust timing on the AM stuff. Since I have a wheel and like messing with cylinders I would time it just for chits n giggles while grinding on the ports. Not necessary at all though as long as it runs and expectations are not too high.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> In all sorts of places. Arguably one of the worst jugs I've held. The sad part was the bore, ports, and bevels were beautiful. I made it run. Lots of bur time there.


You need a back spotface......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> You need a back spotface......


Umm.... Ill take the machinist's suggestion for $600 Alex.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Spot weld cutter.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Umm.... Ill take the machinist's suggestion for $600 Alex.


You can do it by hand......


----------



## Stihl 041S

What is an Alex?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> What is an Alex?


Jeopardy phrase...


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Jeopardy phrase...


Oh heck......and the hundreds of shows I’ve watched.......
You put a mandrel through the hole and attach the cutter on the back side. Then the mandrel drives the cutter.
Wether by hand or machine.
Pulled back on the mandrel to cut. 
They do forcing cones on pistols like that.
Sorry........terms you use every day......
We have 3” ones so the nut sits flat in castings.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy gonna have wobble nuts....LOL
Every AM cylinder I have seen needed work around the base bolt holes to get the machine screws in, shave the cylinder to get screw head clearance.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bump.
I have a MS170 that needs carb work, acccck!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bump.
> I have a MS170 that needs carb work, acccck!


Gonna just bolt on another chi-knee one?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bump.
> I have a MS170 that needs carb work, acccck!


Was in the dealer yesterday. This one in my shop needs an air filter and one AV plug. 

Kid says we have to order that filter. I asked how much and he said $12.99. I told him dont bother.... online I can have 5 to my door for $5. Ordering from HL anyways...Ill just add one to the order.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Gonna just bolt on another chi-knee one?



No, don`t run anything but OEM carbs on customers saws. I will try a rebuild first. Usually successful but have seen a rash of newer carbs that don`t take rebuilds as well as the older carbs did. Orifices are so tiny now. Be a new carb from Stihl if the rebuild does not work proper.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No, don`t run anything but OEM carbs on customers saws. I will try a rebuild first. Usually successful but have seen a rash of newer carbs that don`t take rebuilds as well as the older carbs did. Orifices are so tiny now. Be a new carb from Stihl if the rebuild does not work proper.



Isn't the one on it Chi-knee??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Isn't the one on it Chi-knee??



Maybe made in China but not the cheap AM knockoffs that the screw holding the metering lever pin in place rots out in a year or so if E 10 is used for fuel mix. The China made Stihl carbs have some better quality control over the manufacturing process.


----------



## Stihl 041S

toid Page.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Need Dan to post a couple vids on here, liven up the place.


----------



## Stihl 041S

He is “busy”
Hey jerry. 
Have you tried any of the micro picco chain? 
Love the stiff on a tiny saw


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> He is “busy”
> Hey jerry.
> Have you tried any of the micro picco chain?
> Love the stiff on a tiny saw



I have some on a 34cc Makita ,use it for a backpack saw with a 12 bar on it, cuts real nice in small wood.


----------



## Stihl 041S

The “big” chain is 1/4”.......I’ve only seen it on the 150 and pole saws.


----------



## Stihl 041S

I had the wrong name Jerry
I meant Picco Micro 1/4” 
That is the small chain in the picture, on the left. 
The bigger one on the right is 1/4”


----------



## dancan

Paige 2 Wazzzupp Bump !!!


----------



## dancan

Pffftfir


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Pffftfir




Who`s that guy?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> View attachment 681459
> 
> The “big” chain is 1/4”.......I’ve only seen it on the 150 and pole saws.


How is it noodling?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> How is it noodling?


Lol
It cuts way out of its weight class. 
Especially live trimming. 
Wow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I find its good chain for small wood, limbs and trimming. Keep the bigger chain for the real work....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Lol
> It cuts way out of its weight class.
> Especially live trimming.
> Wow.


Can I get it in skip?


----------



## dancan

Paige 3 bumpity to the top !



Slack .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Paige 3 bumpity to the top !
> 
> 
> 
> Slack .


Ohh thank you Daniel!


----------



## Cantdog

Just for fun.....a few pics of my "New To Me" lift......one with the temporarily installed wheel kit to move it around......that is the real nice part for me.....can move it right out of the shop if need be in 15 minutes......and back again in 15 more.......not bad for a freebee....LOL!!.........see Dan.......it actually does pay to be nice to people once in a while!! LOL!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Just for fun.....a few pics of my "New To Me" lift......one with the temporarily installed wheel kit to move it around......that is the real nice part for me.....can move it right out of the shop if need be in 15 minutes......and back again in 15 more.......not bad for a freebee....LOL!!.........see Dan.......it actually does pay to be nice to people once in a while!! LOL!!!View attachment 681953
> View attachment 681954
> View attachment 681955


Very nice Robin!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Great addition to the shop tools dept. Robin.


----------



## tbone75

Real handy looking Robin !!


----------



## dancan

Hmmm, wasn't the Ol'Boy payin you to be nice to him ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Had a big feed yesterday... buddy said he had the solution to grilling for 50 people...he was correct.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hmmm, wasn't the Ol'Boy payin you to be nice to him ?



Yep......an' he pays good!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Great addition to the shop tools dept. Robin.


 
Definitely.......it takes up a lot of room but I can always move it outside fairly easily, just have put down staging planks for it to roll on. Or I can put it all the way up and it's pretty much out of the way or on a different tack could put a couple sheets of 3/4" plywood on it a it be another workbench....be pretty good working on cabinets as I can set it at practically any comfortable working height. Have thought of moving my air operated motorcycle lift from the cellar at home to the shop for that but there always seems the bike on it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well got a call from a regular that said his friend wanted some saws looked at. Expecting the normal plastic junk I said I would evaluate and we could discuss. Today a John Deere 35EV / Echo 330EVL and a Shindiawa 757 were left for me. The regular stated "they probably arent worth messing with..." Both have original bars and are on real nice shape. The little Echo needs a bit of love but I already have it running. The 757 fires on prime and I suspect not much wrong g there.


----------



## Analyst Man




----------



## Cantdog

A Blast from the Past!!!


----------



## Analyst Man

Cantdog said:


> A Blast from the Past!!!


Yep, my first "big" bike. A 1970 Triumph Bonneville that I had "chopped" by my local dealer in '71. Loved that bike.


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> How is it noodling?


No good!


----------



## cheeves

Analyst Man said:


> Yep, my first "big" bike. A 1970 Triumph Bonneville that I had "chopped" by my local dealer in '71. Loved that bike.


Had one!!! Fantaastic bike!
BSA too.... but the Trumpet was the balls!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> A Blast from the Past!!!


Robin....How yah holdin' up?
Me....? OK....woodpiles finally getting bigger! lol Found a honey hole today with the wifes Silverado. Feel a whole lot better tonight!!! tomorrow will get the Toyota back and will be at it early.....weather willing!
Where's T Bone!?


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Robin....How yah holdin' up?
> Me....? OK....woodpiles finally getting bigger! lol Found a honey hole today with the wifes Silverado. Feel a whole lot better tonight!!! tomorrow will get the Toyota back and will be at it early.....weather willing!
> Where's T Bone!?



Doing awright Bobby.....still waiting on a 8 cord load that was supposed to be delivered 3 week ago........just as well though....been real wet here....anything skidded out now be real dirty. Gotta put a new tranny in my pickup...started that tonight. Peeled off a bunch of parts after work but ran out of steam by 7:00....get more done tomorrow night.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a real wet month, we needed some rain but now its getting way past what we need, feast or famine I was always told.


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Robin....How yah holdin' up?
> Me....? OK....woodpiles finally getting bigger! lol Found a honey hole today with the wifes Silverado. Feel a whole lot better tonight!!! tomorrow will get the Toyota back and will be at it early.....weather willing!
> Where's T Bone!?


I am here Bobby ! LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

What a day... man what a big machine can do!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Chewing up some pavement Jimmy?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Chewing up some pavement Jimmy?


Yeah. Hit a manhole right off... but the day got better. 

Its a pissing match between the town and the developer. Long story....and makes a bunch of extra work for us when we really don't have time for it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

65 degrees.......at midnight


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yeah. Hit a manhole right off... but the day got better.
> 
> Its a pissing match between the town and the developer. Long story....and makes a bunch of extra work for us when we really don't have time for it.


Lost a bunch of road razors. At $15/ea its expensive plus another $600 in damage to the manhole....whoops.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not likely to see/feel 65 degrees again this year up here, once this rainy season passes likely see real cold spell.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Lost a bunch of road razors. At $15/ea its expensive plus another $600 in damage to the manhole....whoops.



Was it buried under the asphalt, looks like it...


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not likely to see/feel 65 degrees again this year up here, once this rainy season passes likely see real cold spell.


Good morning, 43° here today.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was it buried under the asphalt, looks like it...


Nope. First thing in the morning...and a homeowner bitching. We simply walked past it and a Wirtgen 220 cuts asphalt quick at 1" depth.


----------



## dancan

Paige 2 bact to the top Flippy Cap Bump !!!!


----------



## Cantdog

PBR Tyme!!!!!.........Them be Twisty caps y'know.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Paige 2 bact to the top Flippy Cap Bump !!!!



Woods a little wet today?


----------



## dancan

It wasn't bad as long as I could keep the sweat out of my eyes , it was a little warm .


----------



## dancan

Paige Deuce Bump to the top again !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Paige Deuce Bump to the top again !!



One of the lots in the development?


----------



## dancan

Yup , Dewberry .
Paul is happy , he said that he hoped I'd get it all on the ground before anyone came around , I think the client wanted to meet with Josh to mark the trees to "Save" lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yup , Dewberry .
> Paul is happy , he said that he hoped I'd get it all on the ground before anyone came around , I think the client wanted to meet with Josh to mark the trees to "Save" lol



I sort of heard they had another house to build at the end of Dewberry and they wanted to get right at it.


----------



## dancan

Left side just before the Cul de Sac .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jerry you got a local number now?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Jerry you got a local number now?



Nope...LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

The last 044 I did I found out was just purchased from a local flipper. Apparently the new owner bought it and paid dearly for it. Tried to cut wood and knew it wasn't right. Called me and when I brought the used and damaged bits with me the was a little tweaked up. He thanked me for always taking care of his stuff and paid in cash. I hope he doesn't get hosed again.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am most amazed at what people will pay for 044`s and MS440`s, they must have heard about how great those saws are....LOL
I only have 7 in my herd now, must build more.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am most amazed at what people will pay for 044`s and MS440`s, they must have heard about how great those saws are....LOL
> I only have 7 in my herd now, must build more.


Honestly I am surprised what people pay for lots of old saws...mainly Stihls ...but lots of older saws. Bring silly money in my opinion.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Old saws have a reputation that many cling to that they are better than new offerings but the new saws get older and build a rep then they become the old saws everyone wants and the price stays high on them. Sort of like the Stihl 200T , prices stay artificially high for them because the 201T initially was not as fast or powerful but much of that has been overcome by now.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Old saws have a reputation that many cling to that they are better than new offerings but the new saws get older and build a rep then they become the old saws everyone wants and the price stays high on them. Sort of like the Stihl 200T , prices stay artificially high for them because the 201T initially was not as fast or powerful but much of that has been overcome by now.



I agree to a point......new saws like ALL the AT versions will likely not become valued older saws......no matter how well they performed initially.....one of the big reasons some (modern) older saws gain a rep is the fact that they are easy to assemble and disassemble easily with minimal tooling and are reliable for 30-40 years or more on original components.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Paige Deuce Bump to the top again !!


I dunno bout that Robin, I'm over 50 gallons into that saw , well maybe you're right, Stihl initial in the testing stage for this new whizzbang powered saw .
I guess another 5 years and 50+ gallons will get me past the initial test ... Lol

If I can make it that far that is [emoji12]


----------



## Cantdog

Page II bump!! Me, the dogs and a trusty 49sp are headed down the bay shortly.....youse guyz gonna have keep from ZZZzzzzzlackin to bad whilst I'm gone!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Page II bump!! Me, the dogs and a trusty 49sp are headed down the bay shortly.....youse guyz gonna have keep from ZZZzzzzzlackin to bad whilst I'm gone!!!



Just got back from the camp, was blowin hard NW and the temps at freezing or below both days, made hard water overnight with the temp barely getting above with the sun out at noon time.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Evening gents. 

Been a long time. Except for that Jimmy in NC guy - I see his cute little a$$ all the time on another site. lol


How’s everybody been....??


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , the oldest Stihl cut wood we have at the pit is what , 5/6 years old ?
Stihl plenty of oumpf in it to get the porch up to 40*C with the draft left open just a smidgen lol


----------



## dancan

WoodChuck'r said:


> Evening gents.
> 
> Been a long time. Except for that Jimmy in NC guy - I see his cute little a$$ all the time on another site. lol
> 
> 
> How’s everybody been....??



I's there too , mainly jus showin off muh wood lol


----------



## dancan

Before I forget ,,,,
A big thanks for the 5100 !!!!
That is if I can ever get it out of Fluffy in NC's hands lol


----------



## dancan

And see whut you went and done did lol


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Before I forget ,,,,
> A big thanks for the 5100 !!!!
> That is if I can ever get it out of Fluffy in NC's hands lol


Come on down....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , the oldest Stihl cut wood we have at the pit is what , 5/6 years old ?
> Stihl plenty of oumpf in it to get the porch up to 40*C with the draft left open just a smidgen lol



Some of that big spruce and larch are still good for heat, plenty of that old ballast wood is not worth a dam.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Raining hard here now , high winds are coming.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Looks like we will get rain again tomorrow....4 days solid. YAY!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rain has stopped and temps dropped fast,winds still high, too many chainsaws needing fixing, one or two are mine...LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Evening.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well its Friday. Yay.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hmm... you clowns are awful quiet.


----------



## dancan

I'm busy...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> I'm busy...


Doing what? Farming?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am busy working on saws, dang things have piled up to the point I can`t close the door, who ever said working on these things was fun. 4 down this morning, 5 more to go this afternoon. all are improperly stored homeowner saws ugggggh!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


>



What ya grinding on now Jimmy?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> What ya grinding on now Jimmy?


Reruns... 036 pics. 


Robin left specific instructions to keep this thread alive while he was gone...I don't want ol biscuit pissed when he gets back!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Howdy yall. Just tryin to keep this thread alive. Buncha slackers eh? Good turkey day to ya all.


----------



## tbone75

jerrycmorrow said:


> Howdy yall. Just tryin to keep this thread alive. Buncha slackers eh? Good turkey day to ya all.


Same to you Jerry


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well my new truck let me down today...well...its letting me down. Turned 42,000 miles yesterday and the transmission started acting funny today. Scheduled replacement next Thursday... I'm not happy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well my new truck let me down today...well...its letting me down. Turned 42,000 miles yesterday and the transmission started acting funny today. Scheduled replacement next Thursday... I'm not happy.


 Not something to look forward to.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not something to look forward to.


I hate not having my truck with all of my tools and such with me. Also disappointed the dealership knew exactly what it was no question. We have two others identical. 

I miss the good old days of a 350/quadrajet/TH400 and solid axles.


----------



## tbone75

That aint very many miles for a trans to go out


----------



## pioneerguy600

I know of 3 guys with Chev trucks that the tranny`s went out before 50,000. KLM`s, **** no to GM now a days.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know of 3 guys with Chev trucks that the tranny`s went out before 50,000. KLM`s, **** no to GM now a days.


The reality is Jerry, they all are a roll of the dice anymore. My brother has a Tundra....it has issues of its own. Good friend has a small fleet of Ford.. they have their own set of quirks. I seriously do not think anyone makes a consistently decent vehicle anymore.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I know, just that I was a GM man since the early 60`s, had a good many and liked every one of them, kept my 79 for 34 years. When I decided to replace the ole girl there was no way I would buy another GM truck for up here in this climate. See far too many with rotted out frames around here, also the bad trannys I already mentioned. My younger brother actually loves GM`s, he is a automotive mechanic, they keep him working full out.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC

I bet there is an easier way to change the oil....


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


>



I havn`t cut my tree yet but when I do I will use a chainsaw, maybe the 090 with a 60" bar will do.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy!!!!
They do exist!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> View attachment 686470
> 
> Jimmy!!!!
> They do exist!!!!!


**** yeah!

I was just thinking of you... you still have the 280 Echo?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> **** yeah!
> 
> I was just thinking of you... you still have the 280 Echo?


Yeah......somewhere.....you got an 020 and a 451?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> **** yeah!
> 
> I was just thinking of you... you still have the 280 Echo?


Yeah......somewhere.....you got an 020 and a 451?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah......somewhere.....you got an 020 and a 451?


Yep


Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah......somewhere.....you got an 020 and a 451?


Only one pair.

We need to find an Intez bar by Oregon for that saw. That is why it has no adjuster.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ya lost me...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Ya lost me...


You double posted... so I only have one 020 and 451.


The intez bar has a bar tensioner built into the bar. I am guessing that is why that saw never was drilled or had a regular bar tensioner installed. (Remember that that saw had no tensioner when I got it going?)


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> You double posted... so I only have one 020 and 451.
> 
> 
> The intez bar has a bar tensioner built into the bar. I am guessing that is why that saw never was drilled or had a regular bar tensioner installed. (Remember that that saw had no tensioner when I got it going?)


Ahhhh......no. 
I’m maybe older than your father.....


----------



## Welder56

Stihl 041S said:


> Ahhhh......no.
> I’m maybe older than your father.....




LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

I now have two Stihls to work on, an 044 I had since 95 and a 046 I built around 2000, carb kit time.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Welder56 said:


> LOL


Hey guy!!!
Long time no see.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

I got an 044 with an aftermarket top end that went south....

OEM for all mechanical parts........

And I got an 044 out in Washington and an 046 top end to add. 

Got 2 046 mufflers....just have to make the covers.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> I now have two Stihls to work on, an 044 I had since 95 and a 046 I built around 2000, carb kit time.



Super jealous jerry! Gonna give em a spit shine while your at it?



Stihl 041S said:


> Hey guy!!!
> Long time no see.....



Hey there fella! Has been awhile my friend. Got two Makita saws now. Just itty bitty ones but good for me. Waiting on a coil to finish one of em. Still welding away these days LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

It seems the carbs time out after a number of years, going to replace the fuel lines and tank filters as well, they have been great saws. I was using them this past summer when building the bridge on the road to my camp, cut some decent sized hemlock and spruce for the beams, sure showed up the other saw on site, a Jonsered 2050. No spit shine planned but I will clean them up very well.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> It seems the carbs time out after a number of years, going to replace the fuel lines and tank filters as well, they have been great saws. I was using them this past summer when building the bridge on the road to my camp, cut some decent sized hemlock and spruce for the beams, sure showed up the other saw on site, a Jonsered 2050.


Yeah. Some flexible parts age. 
Somewhere I got a recipe for renewing old parts without them swelling.......I’ll rummage around if ya need it. 
From the bike days.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> It seems the carbs time out after a number of years, going to replace the fuel lines and tank filters as well, they have been great saws. I was using them this past summer when building the bridge on the road to my camp, cut some decent sized hemlock and spruce for the beams, sure showed up the other saw on site, a Jonsered 2050. No spit shine planned but I will clean them up very well.



Hahaha I bet. Pretty sure most of your saws would out do a lot of us ‘normie’ people saws LOL.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Hahaha I bet. Pretty sure most of your saws would out do a lot of us ‘normie’ people saws LOL.



Have to say, the two other guys that were there helping were very impressed with the cutting speed of my saws. They both have a long association with chainsaws and woods work but had never seen or heard a ported saw before, they were even picking up the chips and exclaiming how big and long they were, Steve excitedly exclaimed, that is a special filed chain.!


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are getting crap in our gas now, some of it is imported from the US seaboard and has E10 - 15 in it, very damaging to carb parts.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are getting crap in our gas now, some of it is imported from the US seaboard and has E10 - 15 in it, very damaging to carb parts.


Welcome to our hell.


----------



## dancan

Unlike a 346 ExtraPee , this one works when you pull the trigger , starts right back up when you refuel and doesn't fall over when you set it down


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Unlike a 346 ExtraPee , this one works when you pull the trigger , starts right back up when you refuel and doesn't fall over when you set it down


Meen Danny!


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> Unlike a 346 ExtraPee , this one works when you pull the trigger , starts right back up when you refuel and doesn't fall over when you set it down




Nice!! Seen them on evilbay. They look super handy too have.


----------



## Welder56

Yours must be MM, finger ported, and gasket delete?????


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Welcome to our hell.



Nasty stuff we really did not need. All the refineries pulled out of here, claimed it was too expensive to refine here and that upper Canada refineries could provide all the fuels needed here. Not how it happened.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

How do you back up traffic in front of a hospital and fire department.... 


For at least a mile.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> View attachment 686470
> 
> Jimmy!!!!
> They do exist!!!!!



HaHaHaHa!!!!! Good one!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

No chainsaw work today even though we had high winds and the power grid was off for 5 - 6 hrs, didn`t have any trees fall that I know of, was hoping.


----------



## Welder56

Ya holy. I heard 300,000 without power. Windy as anything out there. Was without power till 10am. Got lucky so far. 

Swapping the dcs401 cylinder on the 340 case on this nasty day. It’s in such good shape. It’s like a new saw. Figured I’ll box away all the spare parts for the future. After all that I’m gonna have to find a 257 parts saw so I can finish that.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My sister in law down in Pictou is still without power, New Glasgow just got theirs back on.


----------



## Welder56

Wow. Long cold day without power. Hope we can keep it on till at least I go to bed haha


----------



## pioneerguy600

My wood stove burning Stihl cut wood is keeping the inside at a steady 24C , I can cook and boil water on it if necessary, generator ran the fridge and lights. Bet lots of people didn`t have it as good.


----------



## Welder56

Ya, lots of people wouldn’t have had it that good! At least you were prepped! Always handy. 

Gonna try to get my saw all put together tonight while it’s windy and kids are sleeping! Seems like a good night to do it


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have to order some of those orange umbrella valves for the tank vents on my 044`s, the crap in the gas is starting to rot them.


----------



## Welder56

Wow that’s crazy! I used to have some spares. I’ll take a look and see if there still there.


----------



## dancan

I had power at the shop all day


----------



## pioneerguy600

I thought I did as well but went through the 044 parts stash and did not find them, may have tucked them in some of the other saw parts boxes but won`t hurt to get a few more anyway. Seems our gas has started to attack the rubber bits on our saws, I know the gas smells different right out of the pump, a couple weeks old and it starts to have a foul odor.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I thought I did as well but went through the 044 parts stash and did not find them, may have tucked them in some of the other saw parts boxes but won`t hurt to get a few more anyway. Seems our gas has started to attack the rubber bits on our saws, I know the gas smells different right out of the pump, a couple weeks old and it starts to have a foul odor.



Last year when Esso fecked up on their tanker orders and ran out Irving had all kinds in NB, I was told that they couldn't bring it to refill the Esso supplied dealers because the pumps were not calibrated for the E fuel at that time .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Last year when Esso fecked up on their tanker orders and ran out Irving had all kinds in NB, I was told that they couldn't bring it to refill the Esso supplied dealers because the pumps were not calibrated for the E fuel at that time .



There were a few stories about that shortage floating around back then. One was that Irving cannot supply any products to any outlets but their own due to some holdover agreements going back to when Imperial refinery was up and running, some sort of completion agreement.
Those two ships loads of gas did have E10 in them, I know a guy that works at the testing facility in Burnside but it was that there was not the correct formulation of additives added for the time of year that got it rejected for use in NS. A lot of our gas now has ethanol in it due to the fact the tankers are not always empty when they take on a full load to run up here, they might actually be half or more full of ethanol laced gasoline when they fill up down South and then come up here and unload. Donnie says the fuel they have tested almost always has ethanol in it now, usually much less than 10% though.


----------



## Welder56

Took a look for ya but didn’t have any Jerry. I found one of the caps tho lol. 



dancan said:


> I had power at the shop all day



You were one of the lucky ones for sure!!! Musta bought a lottery ticket eh??


----------



## pioneerguy600

No problem Colin, thanks for looking. I will get some ordered up as I have a few of the 044`s kicking about..

May as well get some extra fuel lines also, they will be rotting out also.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> No problem Colin, thanks for looking. I will get some ordered up as I have a few of the 044`s kicking about..
> 
> May as well get some extra fuel lines also, they will be rotting out also.


Have an MS360 here that ate the tank seam out. Welcome to E fuels!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Have an MS360 here that ate the tank seam out. Welcome to E fuels!


Certainly is crappy stuff.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


>






HaHaHa!!! I always wondered why Danny wore a watch on both wrists......no I know!! Thanks Jimmy!!


----------



## dancan

Robin ,,, you forgot that I also carry a pocket watch ...


----------



## Cantdog

You got me there!!! Shoulda known!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good day to run some chainsaws, buck up a wagon load of firewood that needs relocating.


----------



## Cantdog

Adventures over for the fall repairs at camp this year. Got there just at the edge of dark and was dark by the time I got everything ashore and lugged up and put undercover. Rained wicked hard all day the second day there....no outside work....so tore off all the old sheetrock form the south end to find water pouring down the inside of the boarding from the corners of the old beat window. All the framing in that area needed to go along with most of the boarding. Fortunately the sill was an old hand hewn 6 X 6 so was able to cut away the top 2" of a 4 foot section that had rot and replace with a new spruce 2 x 6 then new shoes on top of that....got rid of all the rot!!


----------



## Cantdog

Next day was nice so staged the outside, tore out the window and rotted wall section and half the cedar shingles on the cabin end, framed for the new window and refastened all the wall boarding that was original....took awhile....the day progressed....took no lunch...pressed on.....darkness came....window not in....NOAA guessers guessing that snow was on the way!!! Carpenter was motivated!!! Got things tightened up and the window in by 7:30 that night.....working under battery powered LED work lights (105 leds each)......guessers were right!!

Stayed plenty warm burning mainland Jonsereds cut hardwood at night and the old studding and boarding,, window trim etc that got tore out during the day.


----------



## Cantdog

No matter.....nice inside......had a good solid breakfast as always of eggs and salsa, home fried potatoes, spicy chicken sausage, green beans n' koffee served up hot on muh carpenter table.....then dishes done....spent the day rewiring the wall due to a change of plan and insulated the whole wall....
The next day was fair so stripped the rest of the shingles, refastened all the boarding and Typared the rest of the south wall just ahead of the next snow event.....the bride arrived by truck at 5 that night in heavy snow.....the next day was bright and windy with rapidly falling temps......had to shovel out the boat before it froze up....spent mpost of that day preparing for the coming single digit temps on T-Day....


----------



## Welder56

Wow lots of work going on there. Such a beautiful spot!


----------



## tbone75

Very nice Robin !!


----------



## Cantdog

Welder56 said:


> Wow lots of work going on there. Such a beautiful spot!


It is quite a spot......this is looking straight out the harbor......lighthouse to the left is Saddleback Light and the Island to the right is Brimstone....and far right is Diamond Rock draped in fresh snow....


----------



## dancan

Tyme to check my watch !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good looking job there Robin. Got my camp all ready for winter but would still make another trip up if the weather allows, just so much stuff to do before Christmas. That may exclude another trip there unless I go by myself through the week, Judy has plans for me on the weekends.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Tyme to check my watch !


 Pocket watch, ...right.


----------



## Cantdog

T-day arrived with the temp 7 degree 'Merican and wind blowing 40-50 knts NNW....sea smoke was thick....spent the whole day on the staging cedar shingling and nailing by hand. Once the sun got up it was pretty decent as I was working the south end in the lee with a still warm sun on my back but boy it was rough everywhere else but there...here are a few of the general conditions all day...never warmed above about 10-12 'Merican....first pic you can see just the top of Brimstone peeking through the vapor.....
The bride made sure the camp was warm........this was with the new window cracked 2-3 inches!!! Jonsereds cut mainland hardwood and good Swede stove gittin 'er done....!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Got everything done I expected this trip....took a tad longer than expected but had everything I needed except John had to bring me another 5 gal can genny gas......took seven gallons thought that would be enough...nope. These are the end results inside and out.

Last pic from the boat on the way out......first day in 2 1/2 weeks the sea was normal enough to escape.....and I was ready ...so were the dogs!!!


----------



## Welder56

Looks great!! Good job, you must feel better knowing that you put the hammer down and got it done. 

Got a guy wanting to sell me his 064av. See how this pans out


----------



## tbone75

Sure looks good Robin !!


----------



## dancan

Great pics Robin !
Nice Reno !!!!
Jerry and I were busy today 


















By the time I got home I checked my left watch , it said "Picaroons Winter Warmer " , 7.5% from New Brunswick , when supper came out of the oven the right watch said "Budweiser" from the gifted to me case and when I checked the pocket watch it said "Bitter Get'er India" a black IPA from Big Spruce Brewing at 6.8% 
Might be soon tyme to check that left watch again


----------



## pioneerguy600

Chainsaws were run, wood was gathered and relocated, good day it was.


----------



## dancan

I didn't relocate the birch , I split it all up and heaped it in a pile and ran out of tyme ,it's too wet for this year anyway .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I didn't relocate the birch , I split it all up and heaped it in a pile and ran out of tyme ,it's too wet for this year anyway .



It is really wet, all the wood piled there was staying very wet so good thing it has been raised up off the ground.


----------



## Cantdog

Welder56 said:


> Looks great!! Good job, you must feel better knowing that you put the hammer down and got it done.
> 
> Got a guy wanting to sell me his 064av. See how this pans out


Thanks!! The reality is there is absolutely nothing else to do out there this time of year......I'da gone crazy if I didn't have a project those 2 1/2 weeks!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Page II alert!!!!.........forgot what I was going to say.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its snowing here, again.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its snowing here, again.


YAK !!


----------



## dancan

Pffft , flurries .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ground is all white out there but only an inch or so.


----------



## Cantdog

Clear and cold here......no snow right now....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Snowing in Tennessee....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Clear n cold today, may put off running saws today til it warms up a tad, got plenty of indoor repair work to get caught up on.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> T-day arrived with the temp 7 degree 'Merican and wind blowing 40-50 knts NNW....sea smoke was thick....spent the whole day on the staging cedar shingling and nailing by hand. Once the sun got up it was pretty decent as I was working the south end in the lee with a still warm sun on my back but boy it was rough everywhere else but there...here are a few of the general conditions all day...never warmed above about 10-12 'Merican....first pic you can see just the top of Brimstone peeking through the vapor.....
> The bride made sure the camp was warm........this was with the new window cracked 2-3 inches!!! Jonsereds cut mainland hardwood and good Swede stove gittin 'er done....!!!!
> 
> View attachment 687741
> View attachment 687742
> View attachment 687743
> View attachment 687744
> View attachment 687745


9


----------



## cheeves

Very nice robin. .....from tapatalk. Lol laptop busted.
Beautiful morning down here. No wind. Been busy like my squirrel friends. 
Take care you guys. You're the finest kind.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Clear n cold today, may put off running saws today til it warms up a tad, got plenty of indoor repair work to get caught up on.


Worried the last cooler line out of the truck radiator........last one was the worst as usual.....went and got a samich at the store and 5 gal diesel....cold here too...ground firmed up fair...guess I'll grab the trusty old 49sp and tractor myself down back and get a couple buckets of wee cookstove wood....getting low at home....haven't been able to get down there because of all the rain this fall...no sense making a mess...


----------



## Cantdog

'Nuther tank swap on a 562Xtra Pee came in today.....one of Edwards cutters.....he just as hard as Edward on saws.....but ...boy...don't they love those 562s.....all just $$$ to me......I'm startin' to love 'em too!!! Not to bad to work on really for modern chit......made a couple Gs 'Merican off those 562/560/555 family so far......starting to feel like a drug dealah....or at east an enabler....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> 'Nuther tank swap on a 562Xtra Pee came in today.....one of Edwards cutters.....he just as hard as Edward on saws.....but ...boy...don't they love those 562s.....all just $$$ to me......I'm startin' to love 'em too!!! Not to bad to work on really for modern chit......made a couple Gs 'Merican off those 562/560/555 family so far......starting to feel like a drug dealah....or at east an enabler....


You sure seem to work on a lot of them . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You sure seem to work on a lot of them . LOL



All the wood boogers 'round here use them.....just the right size for our trees...firewood, pulpwood, studwood....and most saw logs.....fekkin' things really rip....pretty light and as long as you don't need torque they're the ticket. They only cut good wide open.....good saw for a fella that does repair work!! LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Humph....slackerz!! Friday night.....safety meeting!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep, slack is the new norm. Been a workin all the daze.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Quit sharing Canadians.


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy got chit on !


----------



## pioneerguy600

We like to share Jimmy, we have plenty to spread around, you are welcome!


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy.......What did the dog think of all that white stuff??!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Jimmy.......What did the dog think of all that white stuff??!!


That lab loves it!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> We like to share Jimmy, we have plenty to spread around, you are welcome!


Ohh why thank you...Ill send black flies next summer..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohh why thank you...Ill send black flies next summer..



I will mix fuel for my saw a bit on the heavy side.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will mix fuel for my saw a bit on the heavy side.


16:1 with straight 30w High Detergent.

Get Well Soon Jerry's ring lands...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> 16:1 with straight 30w High Detergent.
> 
> Get Well Soon Jerry's ring lands...



Just Stihl dino for me unless at the camp I use only outboard injection oil for mix, my saw doesn`t know the difference.


----------



## dancan

No smoke from my lectric saws so I'll have to use the dope , fly dope that is lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Give the dope to the flies, dopey flies don`t bite!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> 16:1 with straight 30w High Detergent.
> 
> Get Well Soon Jerry's ring lands...


Non detergent.....know you nuffin?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Non detergent.....know you nuffin?


Nope


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Give the dope to the flies, dopey flies don`t bite!



Geeeze....I dunno......you get a bunch of' 'em buzzing around..ya know....and they all get the munchies...you could be in a mess....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Robin, you know those dopey flies that just wake up when the cabin starts ta get warm after a long cold spell, they`s the only dopey flies I ever seen.New breed of dopey flies may present a big problem then, ya know , munchies n all coming on.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too cold for dopey flies now, be a few months before we need to worry about them.


----------



## dancan

White flies out there this time of year , they're just as aggravating lol


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning comrades


----------



## pioneerguy600

Morning all, ready for Christmas?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Page 11 alert. Everyone gone away for the holidays?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Page 11 alert. Everyone gone away for the holidays?



Nah , thot that the Russians hacked the thread ,,,



Jimmy in NC said:


> Morning comrades


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Morning all, ready for Christmas?


Getting very close !


----------



## Cantdog

Bah.... Humbug..........daughter started her new "Adult JOB" as she calls it and is not coming home for Christmas this year so hasn't really felt as Christmassy as usual around here...been going wide open since before Thanksgiving on the camp then the truck then new job startup and firewood in any other spare seconds.....been the opposite of SLACK...daze getting shorter and shorter so less daylight to get chit done it...and more chit to do!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Bah.... Humbug..........daughter started her new "Adult JOB" as she calls it and is not coming home for Christmas this year so hasn't really felt as Christmassy as usual around here...been going wide open since before Thanksgiving on the camp then the truck then new job startup and firewood in any other spare seconds.....been the opposite of SLACK...daze getting shorter and shorter so less daylight to get chit done it...and more chit to do!!!!!


I know how you feel Robin. Been hassling two different insurance companies [one for the furniture delivery company and one for the car] rushing for end of year normal crap at work, and chasing collections. Add in constant rain or snow [wettest year on record here in NC] and I cannot get into the holiday spirit. Out shopping for cars yesterday and asked the salesman to show me some base models. Ofcourse all he could find was the top of the line car keys. Sorry dip $hit... I wont be back.


----------



## Cantdog

OOOOOOOoooooooo...................SHAME!!! Page III Alert!!!!..........Chainsaw repair work has been coming in steady.....have had to back burner them.....need my truck back in operation......this may cause some grief.....to many irons in the fire.......meh......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a bunch sitting here as well, mostly bigger saws, 036`s, 044`s, 046`s and a 066.,more than 6 026`s. About time I get started on them on stormy and real cold days.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah.....most likely I could have all these out the door in one day's time.....if I had a day....the further this job in Castine gets along the less likely weather will be an issue, other than getting there......the road crews in Penobscot and Castine are "Old School"......not much salt in their sand so the roads are rather treacherous compared to ours...but not as hard on vehicles....well.....unless you whiz right off the road!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Every little snowfall there are multiple vehicle crashes lately, too many vehicles with drivers hell bent on driving too fast for conditions. Rat race has finally made its way to here.


----------



## Cantdog

Good Lawd.......bottom of page II.....heavy rain coming in tonight/tomorrow/tomorrow night/Satday......around 3" predicted....temps in the 50's......no firewooding this weekend.....woods be a mess....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Good Lawd.......bottom of page II.....heavy rain coming in tonight/tomorrow/tomorrow night/Satday......around 3" predicted....temps in the 50's......no firewooding this weekend.....woods be a mess....



Yes, coming this way so the weather guessers say.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The ground was just getting good and firm for running a tractor over the usually soft spots, now everything will be soft/muddy again.


----------



## Stihl 041S

We got the wood cut and split from the trees we threw last year.

Looks like a mass murder.

But to get there is thru new (2-4 year old) orchards and it’s too mushy for the tractor with bins to get out. We sub soil and disc to break up the ground for the new trees and the rows won’t harden up for a couple more years


----------



## pioneerguy600

Usually gets plenty cold here to freeze the ground as hard as ice can be, will carry a tractor or excavator easily when froze hard. This thaw will delay getting into the woods for haul out.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Usually gets plenty cold here to freeze the ground as hard as ice can be, will carry a tractor or excavator easily when froze hard. This thaw will delay getting into the woods for haul out.


Bout says it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got wood down, waiting on getting in to haul out.


----------



## Cantdog

Happy shortest day of the year!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Saved from falling over the edge, wasn`t a bad at all cept I was working as a mechanic...


----------



## dancan

Paige tree back to the topppe rescue from the Hoosqavarna boredoom !!!!


Hey Robin !!!
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-home-outdoo...od/1405430922?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

What a great deal for you !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Paige tree back to the topppe rescue from the Hoosqavarna boredoom !!!!
> 
> 
> Hey Robin !!!
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-home-outdoo...od/1405430922?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> What a great deal for you !



Maybe we should hurry up and go grab it. Can`t think of any use for it though so lets not!


----------



## Cantdog

Already dozy.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a beautiful afternoon to be out working in the woods, picked up a pickup box of nice sized maple, got it all blocked up just as darkness was coming on. Fired up the hybrid and ran a tank through it to seat the rings again.


----------



## dancan

Merry Crixmas !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Merry Christmas Dan!


----------



## Cantdog

Went th' mail box at the shop today......I generally avoid the mail box this near the end o' the month.....howevah....inside was a AIR MAIL envelope......with extremely nice hand.....was from friends in Igloo....I suck at cards these daze.....but truly appreciate them!! Ol' Biscuit says WOOT!!.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

All is quiet here. The low hum of the air handlers and the sound of the heat pumps outside is all. Another blessed holiday is in the books.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ate way too much, good thing this day only comes around once a year, Buuurrrpp!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ate way too much, good thing this day only comes around once a year, Buuurrrpp!


Really. Going to get out in the woods in a bit and try and burn some of it off.
Hope you guys made it thru yesterday alright. Was really crazy around here the week leading up to it. Cops were flying around in their ford suv interceptor rigs trying to catch the crazy young girls crazed with the shopping bug. Lol way too many people around here now. All foreigners from around boston. Way different people from me.
Well had to check in. Was awol. Fell outback here on the side of the hill where part of my woodpile is and got messed up. Concussion ect but worse was bad sprained acl on the rt knèe. Pain has been unreal. But have managed to cut wood rt along and the woodpile has managed to grow by a miracle.
Happy new year you guys. You are the best of the best. Aloha...


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Really. Going to get out in the woods in a bit and try and burn some of it off.
> Hope you guys made it thru yesterday alright. Was really crazy around here the week leading up to it. Cops were flying around in their ford suv interceptor rigs trying to catch the crazy young girls crazed with the shopping bug. Lol way too many people around here now. All foreigners from around boston. Way different people from me.
> Well had to check in. Was awol. Fell outback here on the side of the hill where part of my woodpile is and got messed up. Concussion ect but worse was bad sprained acl on the rt knèe. Pain has been unreal. But have managed to cut wood rt along and the woodpile has managed to grow by a miracle.
> Happy new year you guys. You are the best of the best. Aloha...



Had a great day yesterday, ate way too much, got way too many presents, had my daughter home with us for festivities. Survived but spent a few hours in semi agony from overstuffing myself.
You have to limit that falling down stuff Bobby, its not good fer you at all, takes far too long to recover. I have been in the woods scrounging wood also, been running both a 046 hybrid and one of my favorite 026 Mighty Mouses, wood pile growing after each outing.


----------



## dancan

Paige lll TTT !

They musta got a website hosting deal from Elux , some slow to load at times ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got slack over the holidays, been off my game.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep...so much other stuff going on no time to monkey with saws lately.....though there are four sitting there needing attention. Kinda been surprised their owners haven't been bugging me.......guess they been in the same boat....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ground just getting firm enough to get the tractor in to haul out through a low wet spot, last year the ice was thick enough there to carry the tractor for a week but then same old crap came around and ice thawed, never did get strong enough for carrying the tractor. Still early in the season so still have hope the ice will form, need to get one of the tractors running again, lost spark. Like to be ready just in case.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Another rinsing of rain this AM to keep everything nice and spongy. Should clear off this morning and then tomorrow... more rain! Yay! So fortunate to be setting rainfall records this year!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ground just getting firm enough to get the tractor in to haul out through a low wet spot, last year the ice was thick enough there to carry the tractor for a week but then same old crap came around and ice thawed, never did get strong enough for carrying the tractor. Still early in the season so still have hope the ice will form, need to get one of the tractors running again, lost spark. Like to be ready just in case.



Got spark back, just a new coil and some fiddling with the wires, its running again nicely.


----------



## dancan

Elux server on duty tonight , slack site to load the full page .
Boy , them Elux engineers sure know how to cut corners .


Is that the latest and greatest WhizzBang Eluxovarna with a builtin corner cutting angle and dangle finder ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Elux server on duty tonight , slack site to load the full page .
> Boy , them Elux engineers sure know how to cut corners .
> View attachment 693586
> 
> Is that the latest and greatest WhizzBang Eluxovarna with a builtin corner cutting angle and dangle finder ?



When you pouring the next concrete job?.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jerks....save the spark plug and pull handle...and I could use that decomp.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Jerks....save the spark plug and pull handle...and I could use that decomp.


As long as he doesn`t bring it to my place, if he does it will be much flatter!!


----------



## dancan

Maybe if we scrub it down with powerpurple and a toothbrush plus use some McGuire's plastic refinish and wax it'll be mint !
Oh wait , you can't polish a turd lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Maybe if we scrub it down with powerpurple and a toothbrush plus use some McGuire's plastic refinish and wax it'll be mint !
> Oh wait , you can't polish a turd lol



No way you could get the smell of it out of place, nose, ears and throat be irreparably damaged...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Sigh.......first taxable work day of the new year.....don't that just make ya feel all warm and cozy.....unless you worked yesterday....then you already got a head start.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sigh.......first taxable work day of the new year.....don't that just make ya feel all warm and cozy.....unless you worked yesterday....then you already got a head start.....



I worked yesterday, two separate jobs, meh!


----------



## stihl023/5

Cantdog said:


> Sigh.......first taxable work day of the new year.....don't that just make ya feel all warm and cozy.....unless you worked yesterday....then you already got a head start.....


Depressing isnt it?


----------



## an?qus

pioneerguy600 said:


> I worked yesterday, two separate jobs, meh!


Jerry.....this is cheeves! Haven't been able to get on for quite awhile....days! Missed an EMail message. Been Posting under wife.
Could you straighten this out? AS won't take my Password to Login. Thanks Jerry!


----------



## pioneerguy600

an?qus said:


> Jerry.....this is cheeves! Haven't been able to get on for quite awhile....days! Missed an EMail message. Been Posting under wife.
> Could you straighten this out? AS won't take my Password to Login. Thanks Jerry!



Hey Bobby, that sucks. I have sent a request right to the top to get this sorted out. Hope to hear back from them soon,
Jerry


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bobby, I heard back from Mrs. A, you need to check into your eMail for a password.


----------



## dancan

Eluxoserver again tonight ... Slack to load the full paige .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I worked yesterday, two separate jobs, meh!


Yeah....well....you're 'Nadian......gonna work twice as hard for the system............but..........certainly get way better health care......probably even/steven in the end.......just bent ovah 'bout the same angle.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah....well....you're 'Nadian......gonna work twice as hard for the system............but..........certainly get way better health care......probably even/steven in the end.......just bent ovah 'bout the same angle.......



Well paying jobs being a holiday n all off the books.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gotta love the winter for what it does to water, tough to keep it flowing and contained inside pipes.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bobby, I heard back from Mrs. A, you need to check into your eMail for a password.


Did today Thank You very much!!!
Problem is wife gave me this different laptop and couldn't figure out how to access my EMail or Twitter ect. Said some things I shouldn't have to AS that I regret. Had some stuff going on after a bad fall out here but that's no excuse. 
Thanks again Jerry!
Happy, Healthy, and Prosperous New Year to You and all your Love ones!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Did today Thank You very much!!!
> Problem is wife gave me this different laptop and couldn't figure out how to access my EMail or Twitter ect. Said some things I shouldn't have to AS that I regret. Had some stuff going on after a bad fall out here but that's no excuse.
> Thanks again Jerry!
> Happy, Healthy, and Prosperous New Year to You and all your Love ones!


Same to you Bobby!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Did today Thank You very much!!!
> Problem is wife gave me this different laptop and couldn't figure out how to access my EMail or Twitter ect. Said some things I shouldn't have to AS that I regret. Had some stuff going on after a bad fall out here but that's no excuse.
> Thanks again Jerry!
> Happy, Healthy, and Prosperous New Year to You and all your Love ones!



Glad to hear you got it sorted out Bobby, sorry to hear you had a bad fall and hope you are healing up good. Happy New Year and continued good health.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Glad to hear you got it sorted out Bobby, sorry to hear you had a bad fall and hope you are healing up good. Happy New Year and continued good health.


Thanks.....crazy thing managed to cut wood thru the whole ordeal with the exception of only a few days. Found a place with a bunch of dead standing white oak. Haven't burned as much white oak since I left Ohio.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Same to you Bobby!!!


To all you great guys.....all the best this year. You are the Best!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been very cold, turned liquid water very hard, good time to get in the woods for some firewood wrestling.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Warm here tonight. Just wish it would dry out for cuttin


----------



## pioneerguy600

It cycles between too cold for enjoyable cutting to too wet to be out there cutting this winter, weather cant just settle in.


----------



## Cantdog

Ye


pioneerguy600 said:


> It cycles between too cold for enjoyable cutting to too wet to be out there cutting this winter, weather cant just settle in.



Yeah......I've got a couple cord down in the woods cut to stove length and a dozen or more standing dead to get down and out.....just been to wet to get in there with the tractor.......freezes up then rains like the devil.....like it see it get cold for a few daze then snow like six inches and not rain off......be good to start a good ice road.....'course working a steady day job seems to cut into my fun time when I might have taken advantage and snuck down and got a few loads.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Ye
> 
> 
> Yeah......I've got a couple cord down in the woods cut to stove length and a dozen or more standing dead to get down and out.....just been to wet to get in there with the tractor.......freezes up then rains like the devil.....like it see it get cold for a few daze then snow like six inches and not rain off......be good to start a good ice road.....'course working a steady day job seems to cut into my fun time when I might have taken advantage and snuck down and got a few loads.......



So far only the base gets hard enough, ice just gets thick enough to carry weight then it rains and draws frost. Takes 3 -4 days and nights of -12 or so to firm it up again. No snow to speak of yet. Ice conditions are very bad here this year, we just lost a local 25 year old boy that grew up on the lake we have the camp on, he broke through the ice on New Years eve and died from hypothermia.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> So far only the base gets hard enough, ice just gets thick enough to carry weight then it rains and draws frost. Takes 3 -4 days and nights of -12 or so to firm it up again. No snow to speak of yet. Ice conditions are very bad here this year, we just lost a local 25 year old boy that grew up on the lake we have the camp on, he broke through the ice on New Years eve and died from hypothermia.



Bummer......ice pretty unpredictable until a good cold spell....can be 12" in one place and just an inch or two 50' away depending on water currents, sun exposure etc.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very sad time around the community. These big long lakes actually have many dangerous spots in them, high hills all around have many underground springs welling up groundwater that causes thin spots, many places where the lake narrows actually has a sloshing kind of current and these same narrow spots have pressure ridges where the ice buckles from expansion leaving open gaps. The weather this year just has not been cold enough for the extended period needed to make thick ice.


----------



## Cantdog

Speaking of ice........I track the 1000 footer I worked on years back. On Marinetraffic.com. I have never seen them run so late in the season......Great Lakes freeze up..they usually all done by the third week in Dec......she just made Two Harbors Minn. last night around 6PM......just about as far as she can get from Detroit in the lakes....quite a gamble but must pay.....the first year I went out there they were replacing all the stihl plate and frames around the water line on the bow......she got caught up above the soo on a late season run and had to beat back through 10" of fresh water ice......she be 105 feet wide and don't ride up like an ice breaker......my friend was on that run...said it took a week and a half to make a three day run.....had to strap yourself into your bunk.......they'd back up 5 miles...throw her into forward and go until the GPS said she wasn't moving.....repeat...repeat...repeat......burnt 105,000 gallons of diesel.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Speaking of ice........I track the 1000 footer I worked on years back. On Marinetraffic.com. I have never seen them run so late in the season......Great Lakes freeze up..they usually all done by the third week in Dec......she just made Two Harbors Minn. last night around 6PM......just about as far as she can get from Detroit in the lakes....quite a gamble but must pay.....the first year I went out there they were replacing all the stihl plate and frames around the water line on the bow......she got caught up above the soo on a late season run and had to beat back through 10" of fresh water ice......she be 105 feet wide and don't ride up like an ice breaker......my friend was on that run...said it took a week and a half to make a three day run.....had to strap yourself into your bunk.......they'd back up 5 miles...throw her into forward and go until the GPS said she wasn't moving.....repeat...repeat...repeat......burnt 105,000 gallons of diesel.....


 I have flown over the lakes mid January and seen an odd ship trapped in the ice, not going anywhere but still had a hint of smoke wafting from the stack, must be an expensive venture for the owners.


----------



## cheeves

Managed to cut d


pioneerguy600 said:


> It cycles between too cold for enjoyable cutting to too wet to be out there cutting this winter, weather cant just settle in.


Managed to cut down a really nice dead standing white oak this morning. Had to go thru some serious puddles which was a little hairy. Sandy soil here is a good help.
Snowed a bit late this afternoon. Caught me by surprise. Uncovered a few piles of wood this morning. Weather experts didn't call this one.


----------



## cheeves

Sorry 


pioneerguy600 said:


> So far only the base gets hard enough, ice just gets thick enough to carry weight then it rains and draws frost. Takes 3 -4 days and nights of -12 or so to firm it up again. No snow to speak of yet. Ice conditions are very bad here this year, we just lost a local 25 year old boy that grew up on the lake we have the camp on, he broke through the ice on New Years eve and died from hypothermia.


Sorry to here that! Very tragic.


----------



## cheeves

Sorry 


pioneerguy600 said:


> So far only the base gets hard enough, ice just gets thick enough to carry weight then it rains and draws frost. Takes 3 -4 days and nights of -12 or so to firm it up again. No snow to speak of yet. Ice conditions are very bad here this year, we just lost a local 25 year old boy that grew up on the lake we have the camp on, he broke through the ice on New Years eve and died from hypothermia.


Sorry to here that! Very tragic.


----------



## cheeves

*Either my laptop is messed up or this Site! lol*


----------



## pioneerguy600

The site is so slow this evening my posts are timing out.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah the 1000 foters can't


pioneerguy600 said:


> I have flown over the lakes mid January and seen an odd ship trapped in the ice, not going anywhere but still had a hint of smoke wafting from the stack, must be an expensive venture for the owners.


Some boats can do that......butt not the 1000 footers ice pressure would crush them like an egg shell. A lot of lake boats are ocean vessels lengthened to haul more load....they are built way stronger to withstand ocean swells......the 1000 footers can never leave the Great Lakes......they fit through inter-lake locks but not through the St Lawrence locks.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ready to cut wood........Wain all day!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Ready to cut wood........Wain all day!!!!



Waining here too.......sucks....but don't have to shovel rain.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had 3-4" of wet snow fall overnight, got it relocated already and may change over to rain very soon. Hope this clears up before the weekend, the chainsaws are rarin to go cut more wood.


----------



## dancan

Cold weather starting Friday ,,, for as long as it lasts lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had some heavy rain after the snow stopped, washed away a good bit of it, roads are mostly bare now.


----------



## dancan

With the above freezing all day tomorrow it'll be interesting to see if we'll get enough cold to freeze up that road .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> With the above freezing all day tomorrow it'll be interesting to see if we'll get enough cold to freeze up that road .



I found that under the new snow the frost did not draw, I had to salt the ice in the driveway to get it off.


----------



## dancan

Well , after lots a resurch I now know that I've got to hop up my 241 for moar power !
Dear Unka Rob , can you make me a base/cone/filter holder/thingy for an oiled Fram filter like the one you made in this piccy ?







How manny monies will it be , I'll send you a pm asking .
Thanks in advance , will I have to hack my cover and will it get me 8.6% moar in the cut .
Oh , I was whaundering , if the 4th order harmonics are changed do I have to rebalance the crank and piston ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Well , after lots a resurch I now know that I've got to hop up my 241 for moar power !
> Dear Unka Rob , can you make me a base/cone/filter holder/thingy for an oiled Fram filter like the one you made in this piccy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How manny monies will it be , I'll send you a pm asking .
> Thanks in advance , will I have to hack my cover and will it get me 8.6% moar in the cut .
> Oh , I was whaundering , if the 4th order harmonics are changed do I have to rebalance the crank and piston ?


I was told I never spent time in a machine shop.
Today I’m on the lil 60 HP machine........not on this one......does it still count?

On the lil 60 hp machine I can make an adapter with one counterbore in a pout 1-2 minutes. Chip to chip. Holding .003.


----------



## dancan

Only if it has the diamonds and them flying magnetic carbides...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Yeah the 1000 foters can't
> 
> Some boats can do that......butt not the 1000 footers ice pressure would crush them like an egg shell. A lot of lake boats are ocean vessels lengthened to haul more load....they are built way stronger to withstand ocean swells......the 1000 footers can never leave the Great Lakes......they fit through inter-lake locks but not through the St Lawrence locks.....


What skiff were you on?


----------



## Cantdog

This one......my first winter aboard she was one year old......state-of-the-art at the time.....BIG skiff.....16,000 Hoss mains....she was still the George A. Stinson back then....

http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/americanspirit.htm


I track her daily on marinetraffic.com......she left Indiana Harbor at two this morning heading to Superior. I have NEVER seen them run this late before.....lakes usually all hard before now...not this year it seems.....be a short lay-up this season....those boys'll have to work 26 hrs a day when she quits.....both 12 hr shifts will have to work their lunch/dinner breaks...LOL!!!


----------



## cheeves

dancan said:


> Cold weather starting Friday ,,, for as long as it lasts lol


Here now! RF 5 this morning. White oak is heating the house nice though!
Over to the woods in a bit to get more! lol
Take care everyone!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> With the above freezing all day tomorrow it'll be interesting to see if we'll get enough cold to freeze up that road .



The road is froze solid, be a good time to get the tractor and trailer back there, ice road truckers we be....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Here now! RF 5 this morning. White oak is heating the house nice though!
> Over to the woods in a bit to get more! lol
> Take care everyone!



Good time of year to get some wood out across some low lying areas, plenty of ice now to haul out over. Saws will get some cold weather run time, heated handles are nice at 14F.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> This one......my first winter aboard she was one year old......state-of-the-art at the time.....BIG skiff.....16,000 Hoss mains....she was still the George A. Stinson back then....
> 
> http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/americanspirit.htm
> 
> 
> I track her daily on marinetraffic.com......she left Indiana Harbor at two this morning heading to Superior. I have NEVER seen them run this late before.....lakes usually all hard before now...not this year it seems.....be a short lay-up this season....those boys'll have to work 26 hrs a day when she quits.....both 12 hr shifts will have to work their lunch/dinner breaks...LOL!!!


29' of draft loaded.. big *itch.


----------



## dancan

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/...xp/1409060638?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Polly an improved version .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/...xp/1409060638?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Polly an improved version .



Polly a Chinese copy, they come without the model decal attached to the recoil cover.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> 29' of draft loaded.. big *itch.



Yeah Jimmy......costs money when you travel from the stem to the stern in a taxi cab on the dock....ka-ching, ka-ching, ka-ching....

She draws the exact same loaded or light.......as she unloads she pumps in ballast water and as she get loaded she pumps out ballast water... When she's totally pumped out and light she draws 3'......both giant props are out of the water.......


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> 29' of draft loaded.. big *itch.



Yep.....The nickname of all the 1000 footers was "The Mother Load" ships.....not real pretty, not real small.....Nevah make it as a "Mud Flap Momma".....


----------



## Cantdog

Actually she's in the Soo locks right now........12th of Jabuary.....


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Polly a Chinese copy, they come without the model decal attached to the recoil cover.



That's what I said , improved version lol


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> That's what I said , improved version lol



Pffffft......


----------



## Cantdog

Going to a party at Barn Castle this afternoon to say Fair Well to a good friend.....Knob Creek will be a beverage of honor as it was Scotts favorite. Went back into my pics to find a couple to remember him by. He came out to the island to our wedding so that's where I searched......though it was but 5 years ago I was a bit taken back by the fact that were other beings that were not of this world anymore that were in attendance that day besides Scott. I never posted any pics of the wedding mostly because the very day that we were wed was the exact day that John fell ill and very nearly left us too. We were all so concerned about John our wedding more or less got lost. The pics I am about to post are from that beautiful day on the island to remember not only Scott be the others that have since "passed over the bar" as mariners call it. Couple of Scott....


----------



## tbone75

I can't say I member anything from back then .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Going to a party at Barn Castle this afternoon to say Fair Well to a good friend.....Knob Creek will be a beverage of honor as it was Scotts favorite. Went back into my pics to find a couple to remember him by. He came out to the island to our wedding so that's where I searched......though it was but 5 years ago I was a bit taken back by the fact that were other beings that were not of this world anymore that were in attendance that day besides Scott. I never posted any pics of the wedding mostly because the very day that we were wed was the exact day that John fell ill and very nearly left us too. We were all so concerned about John our wedding more or less got lost. The pics I am about to post are from that beautiful day on the island to remember not only Scott be the others that have since "passed over the bar" as mariners call it. Couple of Scott....
> 
> View attachment 696707
> View attachment 696708


 
Will tip a glass to the West here tonight as well.


----------



## tbone75

Sure sorry I messed up your wedding day Robin . LOL


----------



## dancan

A glass has been tipped .


----------



## dancan

Well , I see that the site server is an EluxOserver Deluxe , must be hooked up on the newest dailup modem out there ...






Mighty Mouse runnin with a special blend of bar lube that gives is a 4.88% gain in cut speed


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure sorry I messed up your wedding day Robin . LOL


Not like you had a choice John........and I didn' t advertise it's coming so...like many things.....it was what it was.......so very glad you survived !!! And of courses I did't even know of it until the next day,,,,


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## tbone75

Slack over here too .


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Slack over here too .



Site was down last night when I tried to log in, tried several times and gave up til just now.


----------



## caleath

Still going strong in here I see.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Still going strong in here I see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Hi Cliff !!!


----------



## caleath

Howdy 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Many moons.


----------



## tbone75

Hows things down in Texas ? Good up here .


----------



## caleath

Home sick...going to have gallbladder removed.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Home sick...going to have gallbladder removed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Bummer , hope all goes well .


----------



## tbone75

Not as busy as it use to be in here , but stihl going . LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Cliff!!! Long time!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> Home sick...going to have gallbladder removed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk



Same for my sister in law, tomorrow or Friday if the surgeon is not too busy.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

caleath said:


> Still going strong in here I see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Well yeah... hey stranger.


----------



## dancan

caleath said:


> Home sick...going to have gallbladder removed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk



Heal up Fast !

Sent from my Dell Desktop using the Interwebz going to the newest Hucksavana server


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Same for my sister in law, tomorrow or Friday if the surgeon is not too busy.


Crazy! Just do 2 tablespoons of olive oil 3 times a day and apple cider all day for three days. Done it many times over the years! Liver and Gall Bladder Flush. Always works! Allopathic Medicine is Barbaric. Great Grandfather and my great Uncle were Naturopathic/Homeopathic Physicians. Grew up in there house...waiting room! lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Crazy! Just do 2 tablespoons of olive oil 3 times a day and apple cider all day for three days. Done it many times over the years! Liver and Gall Bladder Flush. Always works! Allopathic Medicine is Barbaric. Great Grandfather and my great Uncle were Naturopathic/Homeopathic Physicians. Grew up in there house...waiting room! lol



SIL was sent home, two surgeons cannot agree if its necessary to remove her gall bladder, one says yes it needs to go, other does not agree. Going to be sent for more tests next week.


----------



## dancan

Not sure if them Mighty Mousers are any good at making firewood ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Not sure if them Mighty Mousers are any good at making firewood ?



No good at all, no one would want one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We will take the Ryopi on the next trip out, it will slay the trees into firewood before they hit the ground. Lots of trees to get now the ground is froze hard, just need good days to get out cutting.


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> This one......my first winter aboard she was one year old......state-of-the-art at the time.....BIG skiff.....16,000 Hoss mains....she was still the George A. Stinson back then....
> 
> http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/americanspirit.htm
> 
> 
> I track her daily on marinetraffic.com......she left Indiana Harbor at two this morning heading to Superior. I have NEVER seen them run this late before.....lakes usually all hard before now...not this year it seems.....be a short lay-up this season....those boys'll have to work 26 hrs a day when she quits.....both 12 hr shifts will have to work their lunch/dinner breaks...LOL!!!




HAHAHA!!!! Yesterday I was at Wallywirld in Ellsworth.....trudging down the isle to the regesters with two brandy new windshield scraperz/brushes and two gal of washer fluid.......coming the other direction was a old round fella with a white ZZ Top beard pushing a cart full of pellets.....we both observed each other like you do when meeting on-coming traffic on the road......just an acknowledgement of their location and existence on the planet, without much attention to the actual person....we passed........we both took three more steps and turned as one...like in a duel....and said WTF?? It was hilarious.....we hadn't seen each other in years but sure as chit it was Pudley.....my old riding buddy from near 40 years ago who got me the gig on the Stinson.....damn we used to act up back then!! He had a black 56 Hard tail Pan Head with a 15 ovah wide glide front end and a black side car with the BAD CO logo on the back......quite a rig!! I had my 59 Pan FLH with 19,000 original miles full dress......anyway a chance encounter of an old friend......we talked of the Stinson and remarked she was an OLD boat now.....41 years on the lakes hauling taconite..... we were on her when she was brand new......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> HAHAHA!!!! Yesterday I was at Wallywirld in Ellsworth.....trudging down the isle to the regesters with two brandy new windshield scraperz/brushes and two gal of washer fluid.......coming the other direction was a old round fella with a white ZZ Top beard pushing a cart full of pellets.....we both observed each other like you do when meeting on-coming traffic on the road......just an acknowledgement of their location and existence on the planet, without much attention to the actual person....we passed........we both took three more steps and turned as one...like in a duel....and said WTF?? It was hilarious.....we hadn't seen each other in years but sure as chit it was Pudley.....my old riding buddy from near 40 years ago who got me the gig on the Stinson.....damn we used to act up back then!! He had a black 56 Hard tail Pan Head with a 15 ovah wide glide front end and a black side car with the BAD CO logo on the back......quite a rig!! I had my 59 Pan FLH with 19,000 original miles full dress......anyway a chance encounter of an old friend......we talked of the Stinson and remarked she was an OLD boat now.....41 years on the lakes hauling taconite..... we were on her when she was brand new......




Chance meeting, hope all goes well for that. I have grown to dislike those kinds of meetings, has never panned out well for the others, far too often they very soon slipped under the sod...


----------



## cheeves

Ver


Cantdog said:


> HAHAHA!!!! Yesterday I was at Wallywirld in Ellsworth.....trudging down the isle to the regesters with two brandy new windshield scraperz/brushes and two gal of washer fluid.......coming the other direction was a old round fella with a white ZZ Top beard pushing a cart full of pellets.....we both observed each other like you do when meeting on-coming traffic on the road......just an acknowledgement of their location and existence on the planet, without much attention to the actual person....we passed........we both took three more steps and turned as one...like in a duel....and said WTF?? It was hilarious.....we hadn't seen each other in years but sure as chit it was Pudley.....my old riding buddy from near 40 years ago who got me the gig on the Stinson.....damn we used to act up back then!! He had a black 56 Hard tail Pan Head with a 15 ovah wide glide front end and a black side car with the BAD CO logo on the back......quite a rig!! I had my 59 Pan FLH with 19,000 original miles full dress......anyway a chance encounter of an old friend......we talked of the Stinson and remarked she was an OLD boat now.....41 years on the lakes hauling taconite..... we were on her when she was brand new......


Very Neat running into an old Friend!!
Slush down here. About 4"s. Shoveled until i was soaked!
But the Turkeys are fed anyway. and the birds. You should be getting snow now!


----------



## cheeves

Same 


pioneerguy600 said:


> Chance meeting, hope all goes well for that. I have grown to dislike those kinds of meetings, has never panned out well for the others, far too often they very soon slipped under the sod...


Same here! Loose 1 or 2 now every year. Feel like the last of the Mohicans.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> Same
> 
> Same here! Loose 1 or 2 now every year. Feel like the last of the Mohicans.



There are times I feel like the AOD so will duck out of view if possible.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Chance meeting, hope all goes well for that. I have grown to dislike those kinds of meetings, has never panned out well for the others, far too often they very soon slipped under the sod...



True.......Pud looked good or 'bout the same as he ever looked....just whiter.....he's all retired.....has been for a couple years I guess. Had a stroke that took him out....had to learn to walk all ovah again. Way back my late father said "Your buddy won't be around all that long ......he's way to short and way to big around" Pudley is and always been......shall we say ...rotund....as was his first wife......he was always puzzled that he had more bike tyre issues that the rest of us....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

All of the new snow we got is all washed away, back to about where we were before snowmageddon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ground all softened up from the rain, flash freeze coming, that will harden it up again. Guessers say 12F overnight. Trees are all clean and ice free now, be some good cutting rest of this week, machines won`t sink far after to nights freeze.


----------



## dancan

Rain for tomorrow , then below freeze on Friday , hopefully a hardground weekend .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like the weekend may see hard ground for some more wood scavenging.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like the weekend may see hard ground for some more wood scavenging.


That's what I'm planning though we're looking at snow showers all weekend but as long as things firm up by Sat I'm good to go.....found a half dozen more wind damaged maple and ash trees that have to come down. Some to fresh to burn now but others been down or hung up a year or more so they can go directly to the stoves. Running low on cookstove wood so that'll solve that issue....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan and I have plenty of standing dead and wind broke off`s to pick up. Lucky that we don`t need any new wood for burning right away, got plenty stored away in the woodshed for this seasons burn. A good deal of what we pick up is dry broken off tops that are still elevated/hung up so near bone dry when brought down to earth level could be burned right away. Still be good for next seasons heating requirements.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Echo saws rule!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Echo saws rule!



The dump!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan and I have plenty of standing dead and wind broke off`s to pick up. Lucky that we don`t need any new wood for burning right away, got plenty stored away in the woodshed for this seasons burn. A good deal of what we pick up is dry broken off tops that are still elevated/hung up so near bone dry when brought down to earth level could be burned right away. Still be good for next seasons heating requirements.



Yeah......I usually get all my wood from just grooming my woodlot......taking out standing dead, snapped off wind/ice damaged or otherwise trees that are not of sound quality....takes longer cleaning up that kinda chit rather than just cutting what you need but keeps my lot neat, healthy and sustainable Was a bad fall this year...lots of wind and rain and the latter made it impossible to get in earlier to pick up even what was already down, fit and stacked in the woods.


----------



## Cantdog

Page III Alert!!!! SSSSSsssssslackahzzzzz!!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yeah......I usually get all my wood from just grooming my woodlot......taking out standing dead, snapped off wind/ice damaged or otherwise trees that are not of sound quality....takes longer cleaning up that kinda chit rather than just cutting what you need but keeps my lot neat, healthy and sustainable Was a bad fall this year...lots of wind and rain and the latter made it impossible to get in earlier to pick up even what was already down, fit and stacked in the woods.


October was so bad hardly ran a saw the whole month. Taken all this time catching up. Luckily weather some days has allowed me to get in the woods and get some firewood. But it hasn't been easy!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> October was so bad hardly ran a saw the whole month. Taken all this time catching up. Luckily weather some days has allowed me to get in the woods and get some firewood. But it hasn't been easy!!



We were in the woods today, great weather for working on getting wood out, two loads made it to the woodyard.


----------



## dancan

One





Two


----------



## Stihl 041S

We are still on last years wood. 

Dam rain. Doesn’t stop........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> We are still on last years wood.
> 
> Dam rain. Doesn’t stop........



Our pile is constantly growing/expanding etc. Have enough wood now for next 3 years, just can`t stop.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Our pile is constantly growing/expanding etc. Have enough wood now for next 3 years, just can`t stop.


We heat a 1811 brick house......double laid and horsehair plaster....
3 Floors and a huge greenhouse.with an OWB. ........a 3 year supply you could see from space. Lol
Cut the trees into manageable pieces last year.
That and cutting up all the dead ones around the farm.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Our pile is constantly growing/expanding etc. Have enough wood now for next 3 years, just can`t stop.


Log pile is buried now. I stopped burning, elderly parents are going through the wood I did for them like its endless this year. So what I was going to burn here is on reserve.


----------



## stihl023/5

dancan said:


> One
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two


Pfft you need snow
Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Pfft you need snow
> Lol



Bare ground here Kevin, maybe not for much longer, snow coming this way but always a chance it will turn to rain.


----------



## tbone75

See lots of bare ground here today . But that will change soon I bet . LOL


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bare ground here Kevin, maybe not for much longer, snow coming this way but always a chance it will turn to rain.


Been snowing here all day. Storm warning updated until tomorrow now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Running saws on frozen hard bare ground is as good as it ever gets here, no flies, no mud and can go just about anywhere in the woods without getting stuck. No snow to wade through, no need to relocate any so best of any seasons to be running saws.


----------



## Chelford Chainsaw Company

Good enough reason to feel smug today or not?




Don’t expect it to be prefect upon arrival, but for that price can’t really complain.
Wanted one of these for a while, can’t wait to fiddle and play with it.


----------



## Cantdog

You get the cobwebs off that and you're gonna really like that unit!!!! Excellent price too!!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> You get the cobwebs off that and you're gonna really like that unit!!!! Excellent price too!!!


That a leaf blower that might be able to blow off cobwebs? 
Might be able to maybe...


----------



## dancan

Chelford Chainsaw Company said:


> Good enough reason to feel smug today or not?
> 
> View attachment 700254
> 
> 
> Don’t expect it to be prefect upon arrival, but for that price can’t really complain.
> Wanted one of these for a while, can’t wait to fiddle and play with it.


At least that is the better Eluxomatic unit and a great score! 
At least I think maybe [emoji848]


----------



## Cantdog

Are you kidding me.....page IV.......really??? AND for you non-Romans...Page 4....Really?.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

N othing going on here this week, maybe this weekend get something done to post about.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> N othing going on here this week, maybe this weekend get something done to post about.


Pictures too??

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Are you kidding me.....page IV.......really??? AND for you non-Romans...Page 4....Really?.....


Ever been that slack before round here ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning all. Loading the truck and we will see what happens today. 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Urban logging... well no structures harmed and all walked away. A 4' tall chain link fence had a rough time. It can be fixed.. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Well chit 
Was talking to a small Stihl dealer this week , no more 241's for Igloo .


----------



## dancan

But , he knows where there's a low hour one that might just be available [emoji41]


----------



## dancan

Nuthin to be seen from the Huchsapoolan club .
Must be an Eluxomatic thing , armchair warriors I guess .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a small saw day, good load of firewood gathered up in just a couple of hours.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Well chit
> Was talking to a small Stihl dealer this week , no more 241's for Igloo .


I heard the same rumor hear. They just do not sell when a 261 is only a few dollars more. Many people do not see the value in a small, light, pro saw. I know I will fall with a big saw and immediately get a small saw when it hits the ground for taking the limbs off. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Well , looks like I'm gonna get a 241 , I think I'll send it out first , get me a tunnel ram and a Fram or a K&N when it comes back .
Should I splurge and send it to Plitz for a full monty ?
His vids look impressive !
Be able to run a big bar after that , then I'd only need 1 saw .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well , looks like I'm gonna get a 241 , I think I'll send it out first , get me a tunnel ram and a Fram or a K&N when it comes back .
> Should I splurge and send it to Plitz for a full monty ?
> His vids look impressive !
> Be able to run a big bar after that , then I'd only need 1 saw .



Piltz is the way to go, no need for the rest of that crap.


----------



## dancan

I think that that tunnel ram and the Fram is gonna be needed for airflow .
Need more air for more power .


----------



## dancan

And as the air rushes in through the velocity stack it cools and condenses , more cold air , more power again , win win !


----------



## pioneerguy600

The power is in the bar,chain and drive sprocket, ferget the air in powah out.


----------



## dancan

Well , I guess I'll have to prove you wrong , just you wait .
Might even send away for a pro ground chain .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Those little stratos don`t need more air, that`s a bunch of hot air....LOL
Muffler mod and a timing advance, Piltz kit n it will equal a stock 026....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

241 is a nice saw but for me I will stick with the 45 or so I have now, the noisy 026`s get it done for me. For the cost of a 241 I could get another 10 - 12 026`s.....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Meh... what I have here I will likely never wear out unless I have a lifestyle change. All decent saws. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

OK.......I guess I'll have to admit Stihls are good for SOMETHING other than boat anchors, land fill or wheel chocks.....

http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/...medium=email&utm_campaign=02-04-19#post127043


----------



## Chelford Chainsaw Company

So the J’Red 2156 finally got delivered today. 
Bad omens begin when you see that the bar is hanging out the box.
Was in an appalling state. 
Needed to be stripped (sorry no other pics, was far too embarrassing).
The second pick is after 2 hours in a bath and still looking dreadful. One of the grimy and filthiest saws I’ve ever bought


----------



## pioneerguy600

Chelford Chainsaw Company said:


> So the J’Red 2156 finally got delivered today.
> Bad omens begin when you see that the bar is hanging out the box.
> Was in an appalling state.
> Needed to be stripped (sorry no other pics, was far too embarrassing).
> The second pick is after 2 hours in a bath and still looking dreadful. One of the grimy and filthiest saws I’ve ever bought
> View attachment 712982
> View attachment 712984




Did it smell like a septic tank? Looks real slimy.


----------



## Chelford Chainsaw Company

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did it smell like a septic tank? Looks real slimy.



Looked like it had been stored in a swamp. Hoped to have the saw going by end of day.
No chance, left it soaking overnight. Should have an update tomorrow or day after. 
Thankfully the carb and P/C were still in decent condition. 
The anticipation is now killing me.


----------



## Cantdog

Chelford Chainsaw Company said:


> Looked like it had been stored in a swamp. Hoped to have the saw going by end of day.
> No chance, left it soaking overnight. Should have an update tomorrow or day after.
> Thankfully the carb and P/C were still in decent condition.
> The anticipation is now killing me.



Spray on oven cleaner and a stiff tooth brush.......liberal amounts of both will get rid of all that grime...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Chelford Chainsaw Company said:


> Looked like it had been stored in a swamp. Hoped to have the saw going by end of day.
> No chance, left it soaking overnight. Should have an update tomorrow or day after.
> Thankfully the carb and P/C were still in decent condition.
> The anticipation is now killing me.


It will be a good saw again.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Spray on oven cleaner and a stiff tooth brush.......liberal amounts of both will get rid of all that grime...


My 262 looked like that when it came out of a dumpster from over in Wareham. Cut a lot of wood in the last 9 yrs. They are worth cleaning up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> My 262 looked like that when it came out of a dumpster from over in Wareham. Cut a lot of wood in the last 9 yrs. They are worth cleaning up.



I didn`t even clean this one up,


----------



## Cantdog

Dark and raining hard here this morning.....joy......it would just figger.....the first time in years and years I have a nice plow truck at my disposal, every single snow event this winter has turned into a major rain event then a freeze event immediately after.....most of the snow rained off.....deep ice everywhere in the woods and layers of it on any side hill. Very treacherous under foot if you get off the beaten path.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

We basically are following your weather system, no snow but little ice on the ground until this morning, the precip falling is turning the ground to icing on a cake.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Most of todays new made ice has now melted and ran off downhill, turning cold again and beginning to firm up again.


----------



## dancan

#TireFiresMeltIce


----------



## Stihl 041S

Still can’t cut wood on the other side of the mud bog.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are froze up here solid, check out Dan`s picts on our home thread.


----------



## dancan

Ayup , all frozed up here 




Well , almost ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

That`s ice road trucking fer ya.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hmm ..looks like he needs some studded tires. If only he knew a tire guy. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hmm ..looks like he needs some studded tires. If only he knew a tire guy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Chains on all 4 corners for there.


----------



## Cantdog

I like chains on all four corners...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Trygg ice chains for the win!


----------



## dancan

Paige2 bump !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Paige2 bump !



Spruce!


----------



## dancan

Yup , I spared the Spruce and cut the pfffftfir to drop the birch .
Mary Poppins was right some proud of me


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sounds like lots of work Danny...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning snow lovers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow has stopped falling here, just blowing about now as the wind has found us. No chainsawing today, wait out the storm.


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sounds like lots of work Danny...



Yup , that pffftfir was huge lol


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## an?qus

Cantdog said:


> I like chains on all four corners...


this is cheeves on tapatalk lol. had to log on on ra. growing up we always used chains. they are still hanging up in the stairway of the barn. few sets of them. can still remember putti,g them on in the snow. frozen fingers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Bobby, good to hear from you. Cold up here lately and going through a lot of firewood staying warm inside.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC

Morning. Its Sunday funday.


----------



## dancan

Might just be a woods run day


----------



## dancan

Day Off !
Maybe tomorrow lol


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Have 4 -6 " of new snow, been a good nearly snow free winter.Hope to run some saws this weekend, they had the last two weekends off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a bright sunny day here, my 026`s started right up in the 20F weather even though they were sitting a few weeks.


----------



## dancan

I brought the trailer repair kit from the shop [emoji1]


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I brought the trailer repair kit from the shop [emoji1]


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> I brought the trailer repair kit from the shop [emoji1]


This kit?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Guess I can do something with this today....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> This kit?



That would work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Guess I can do something with this today....



How big is your boat again?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> How big is your boat again?


17'

I sent you am email Jerry... maybe I have the wrong address again?


----------



## dancan

Now , back to your regularly scheduled program


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hmmm....looks cold.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Hmmm....looks cold.


It is but we aren`t soggy, ground froze solid makes good going, no mud, no flies.


----------



## dancan

Loose chain = 23.7% gain .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Loose chain = 23.7% gain .


Less bar nuts = 50% gain.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Snow,freezing rain turned to slush, just need the temps to drop now and have a slippery good time.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Snow,freezing rain turned to slush, just need the temps to drop now and have a slippery good time.



It will....give it a minute...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> It will....give it a minute...



Going to be one heck of a skating rink once this stuff freezes, can`t get it all off as the ground was frozen hard before the storm so a good deal of it has frozen fast as it fell. Big run on sand and salt today, I am in good kit though, stocked up last fall.


----------



## dancan

Unka Rob , can you machine a nice left handed tunnelram so I can mount my new framfilter on my saw ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jerry you ever have an issue with the AM filter cover lock not grabbing the filter post on an 026? I switched to the AM ms260 style filter and cover and unless I push in the locking knob does not grab the filter "post". 

I plan to clamp the cover pushing the lock in and then applying heat to reset the plastic. Any thoughts?


----------



## pioneerguy600

They are junk! They can be fixed with some fiddling.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jerry none of the 026 coils are limited are they? Thinking this jug timing may be way off....will not rev over 13,100.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Jerry none of the 026 coils are limited are they? Thinking this jug timing may be way off....will not rev over 13,100.


 No, never seen a limited one, what maker or number?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> No, never seen a limited one, what maker or number?


I'll look in a bit. I have too many wild variables right now. If I had to guess the carb is feeding way too much fuel. I have a 194 to kit this evening and see if that changes the issue.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> No, never seen a limited one, what maker or number?


Stihl OEM Ducati ignition.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Stihl OEM Ducati ignition.


 I am fairly certain that coil is not limited, Al ran one on a build of his but I don`t have one on my own saws.


----------



## Cantdog

Loves muh Ducati igns on muh Jonsered 630 and 670 Super II s..................to bad they made 'em stamp "Stihl" on that one........probably the same coils....just having one on a saw makes me instantly wanna do a wheelie!!!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Loves muh Ducati igns on muh Jonsered 630 and 670 Super II s..................to bad they made 'em stamp "Stihl" on that one........probably the same coils....just having one on a saw makes me instantly wanna do a wheelie!!!!



Hey You !!!!
Put it back in yer pants you ...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey You !!!!
> Put it back in yer pants you ...




sorry.........butt I didn't say I wanted to do a "Woodie:"..........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Loves muh Ducati igns on muh Jonsered 630 and 670 Super II s..................to bad they made 'em stamp "Stihl" on that one........probably the same coils....just having one on a saw makes me instantly wanna do a wheelie!!!!


 Too cold for wheelies or running saws, can`t wait for a few degrees warmer to arrive. Been a long cold spell this month.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Too cold for wheelies or running saws, can`t wait for a few degrees warmer to arrive. Been a long cold spell this month.



Yep been cold......was 'spose to be colder last night than the night than the night before, by a degree or two. That didn't happen.....warmer by 8 degrees than yesterday morning.....6 degrees here .....warm up for the weekend with snow/rain again then this cold again next week they guessing,,,,,


----------



## pioneerguy600

This cold spell has made a lot of ice on the lakes, been many years since we had ice like this.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still frigid and making ice, woods roads are in great shape for more wood hauling adventures.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Still frigid and making ice, woods roads are in great shape for more wood hauling adventures.



This damn WORK thing has cut into my winter woods time.....on the plus side it's some nice to step into the shop after being gone 2-3 daze and have it tee shirt weather inside right then....got an 8 cord load out in the yard to process when the time changes....but for now oil will do the heavy lifting at the shop. I loves muh in-floor radiant heet!!!!
Gotta go on a hay run first thing in the morning, then put the plow on and pound the snow banks out of the way so I can back down to Hoss's shack to unload. Then gotta go to another passing celebration....damn this is getting old....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> This damn WORK thing has cut into my winter woods time.....on the plus side it's some nice to step into the shop after being gone 2-3 daze and have it tee shirt weather inside right then....got an 8 cord load out in the yard to process when the time changes....but for now oil will do the heavy lifting at the shop. I loves muh in-floor radiant heet!!!!
> Gotta go on a hay run first thing in the morning, then put the plow on and pound the snow banks out of the way so I can back down to Hoss's shack to unload. Then gotta go to another passing celebration....damn this is getting old....


 Sorry to hear that again, this winter has been bad enough causing spirits to diminish with each passing day let alone friends passing on. Tip another to the West tonight.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry to hear that again, this winter has been bad enough causing spirits to diminish with each passing day let alone friends passing on. Tip another to the West tonight.


Thanks Jerry....yeah the guy was younger too.....like mid 50's...good guy...his daughters and mine grew up together so we went to cross country meets and such together......he and his wife have come out to the island to overnight on their flybridge cruiser and come ashore to visit. He invented and marketed this.....

https://www.rei.com/product/799003/steripen-adventurer-opti-water-purifier

He gave my daughter one that we now have when she was third wirlding about.....good rig if you question your drinking water supply....

Anyway big deal up at the Farm House Inn tomorrow afternoon to say goodbye to Miles.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Jerry....yeah the guy was younger too.....like mid 50's...good guy...his daughters and mine grew up together so we went to cross country meets and such together......he and his wife have come out to the island to overnight on their flybridge cruiser and come ashore to visit. He invented and marketed this.....
> 
> https://www.rei.com/product/799003/steripen-adventurer-opti-water-purifier
> 
> He gave my daughter one that we now have when she was third wirlding about.....good rig if you question your drinking water supply....
> 
> Anyway big deal up at the Farm House Inn tomorrow afternoon to say goodbye to Miles.....



My heartfelt condolences, his invention would be a very handy tool to have in the backpack with water becoming so polluted now a days, especially in warmer climes.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> My heartfelt condolences, his invention would be a very handy tool to have in the backpack with water becoming so polluted now a days, especially in warmer climes.




Yeah I knew Miles pretty well...our first encounter he hired me to build two flights of custom built white oak stairs in his new colonial home nearly 30 years ago...one over the other with a long stairwell balustrade between...volutes and such...nice job.

We keep his steripen at the camp for when the well gets really low (end of August occasionally )and the water isn't as good as usual......just swirl it around for a few seconds on a pint of water and it biologically clean.....real good to have on third world travels too!!!!

RIP Miles.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I knew Miles pretty well...our first encounter he hired me to build two flights of custom built white oak stairs in his new colonial home nearly 30 years ago...one over the other with a long stairwell balustrade between...volutes and such...nice job.
> 
> We keep his steripen at the camp for when the well gets really low (end of August occasionally )and the water isn't as good as usual......just swirl it around for a few seconds on a pint of water and it biologically clean.....real good to have on third world travels too!!!!
> 
> RIP Miles.........




Yes sir!


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## dancan

Paige #3 bump back to the top !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Are these holes for 026 attachments like the hedge clipper?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Are these holes for 026 attachments like the hedge clipper?



Don`t know really, never seen any attachments for them.


----------



## albert

Pretty sure thats it


----------



## dancan

Winterwebz busted ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> View attachment 720733
> 
> 
> Winterwebz busted ?


Why does that girl seem so familiar???????


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Why does that girl seem so familiar???????



You got your glasses on ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Why does that girl seem so familiar???????


The sixth beer at your beer store?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Why does that girl seem so familiar???????



That three pack will empty the sporran!


----------



## Cantdog

Nope....I know why now........zoomed up to 200% on the 32" screen at the shop so's I could get a good look-see......'48 springer Pan Head what was so familiar....she just collateral viewage......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nope....I know why now........zoomed up to 200% on the 32" screen at the shop so's I could get a good look-see......'48 springer Pan Head what was so familiar....she just collateral viewage......


 Bike behind her.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bike behind her.



Yep......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Brrr, is ice age returning?


----------



## Welder56

Actually heard that might be true jerry!! 

Bump too the top with an ugly husqy i have!!! (Looks much better in part form right now)


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Actually heard that might be true jerry!!
> 
> Bump too the top with an ugly husqy i have!!! (Looks much better in part form right now)



Hope that makes a good saw for you Colin, good meeting up last evening for a coffee, must do that more often.


----------



## Welder56

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hope that makes a good saw for you Colin, good meting up last evening for a coffee, must do that more often.



I’tll blow ya away how good it’s looking now haha. same Jerry. Had a great convo with you as always man! So great too catch up with you!


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## dancan

Welder56 said:


> Actually heard that might be true jerry!!
> 
> Bump too the top with an ugly husqy i have!!! (Looks much better in part form right now)






Crazy Husky lovers ...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> View attachment 721440
> 
> 
> Crazy Husky lovers ...




'Least he's smilin'.......unlike most sour ol' Stihl loverz......


----------



## Welder56

dancan said:


> View attachment 721440
> 
> 
> Crazy Husky lovers ...




Hahahaha love it, holding onto that kinda power is what I’m hoping for!!! LMAO


----------



## pioneerguy600

Welder56 said:


> Hahahaha love it, holding onto that kinda power is what I’m hoping for!!! LMAO



Great until it blows, like a whale.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> 'Least he's smilin'.......unlike most sour ol' Stihl loverz......



Buy any new Jonsereds lately ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Buy any new Jonsereds lately ?


Not lately...LOL!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hmm....


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


>



You need to index the sparkplug.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> You need to index the sparkplug.......


And put the rollers back in the big end of the rod?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> And put the rollers back in the big end of the rod?



Helps with compression.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


>



Tooling up?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tooling up?


Digging in the stash and getting ready...I have some transfers needing some loving. A couple / three degrees I am told will make a big difference.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Digging in the stash and getting ready...I have some transfers needing some loving. A couple / three degrees I am told will make a big difference.



Up, over opened up a bit.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Done


----------



## Cantdog

Burp.......tall green canz for the win!! Friday evening safety meeting in progress!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Burp.......tall green canz for the win!! Friday evening safety meeting in progress!!!!


Will you do some safety exercises for me?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I hope Robin got all safe last night.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Maine?


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Will you do some safety exercises for me?


I did Jimmy.......my right elbow is noticeably more advanced than my left......I can tell when I roll my sleeves up how tight my shirt becomes on that side.....can get three rolls on the left but only two on the right before I runz outta cloth.....most shirts...


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Maine?




Perhaps..........I'll be more aware when I see a floating sixer this summah......Thanks for the heads up Jimmy....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Perhaps..........I'll be more aware when I see a floating sixer this summah......Thanks for the heads up Jimmy....


 Floating, they be at least half empty, be wary of floaters!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see Bobby dropped by but no message from him, hope he got that phone thing worked out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Page 2 alert, 024 made its first foray out into the woods today, did really well for such a small saw.


----------



## dancan




----------



## dancan

Man , that pic turned out right some nice !
I think I'll send it to the young fella and let him know it's in the testing phase


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Man , that pic turned out right some nice !
> I think I'll send it to the young fella and let him know it's in the testing phase



I think he will be pleased to know it actually runs.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

My problem of the day.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think he will be pleased to know it actually runs.


Does it run well?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> My problem of the day.


 Not good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Does it run well?



I cut a full truck load of hardwood with it on Sunday, it runs really good. Dan picked me up a new chain today for it as the one on it came off one of my ported 026`s that have the depth gauges lowered to .035 on an 18" bar so it would overload the 024 if pushed at all. I am sure it will be a very sweet cutter with the new chain. I am not doing any porting or mods on this saw, its for a young fella that does not have a lot of hours running a saw yet.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not good.


I made a non-serviceable transaxle...serviceable. Amazing what I can do with a 1/8NPT tap, 21/64 drill bit, and a drill stop. 80 oz of fresh 20w-50 and she now has much better performance, namely reverse.


----------



## dancan

Hey John !
That grinder mounted yer?


----------



## pioneerguy600

No knives will be made during this Hooskavarna convention.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Hey John !
> That grinder mounted yer?


Been mounted , just needs power .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


>



Ohhh, I want one!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ohhh, I want one!


Who doesn't?


----------



## dancan

Robin doesn't , he's rubbing the sporran and all giggly now that he can finally buy a new Jon red saw after all these years !

Jon Red Saw


----------



## pioneerguy600

New Jon Red saws are all plastic now and have been discontinued, those left now have a big R melted into them to remind owners these saws are red.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

wait is that real?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Must read the fine print concerning April 1 at the very end.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

A Gravely, wait that would be yours...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> A Gravely, wait that would be yours...


Ohh Ill sell those too!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ohh Ill sell those too!


Does your Gravely`s wake you up on Saturday mornings?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Does your Gravely`s wake you up on Saturday mornings?


Nope...its trained.


----------



## dancan

Paige three back top the top !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slippery slope.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Tape measures cost too much. Let's just guess at the length for that custom flatbed we are having built. 


*8 weeks later*

Damn it.. we guessed wrong.


----------



## dancan

Just go buy the right crane for the deck !





or





Who sez money won't fix stupid ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Just go buy the right crane for the deck !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who sez money won't fix stupid ?


The crane should be on the front of the bed. Be able to center the load better on the rails and between all 4 corners. What do I know though?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Page 3 save, saw day tomorrow.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Thanks for the save buddy.


----------



## TRTermite

Jimmy in NC said:


>


And do you think he will replace it with a battery powered mower???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey John, cat get yer tongue?


----------



## tbone75

Guess I got nothing much to talk bout ? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Guess I got nothing much to talk bout ? LOL



You gotta get a hobby going, no knives, no saws lately, maybe start collecting butterfly's..


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> You gotta get a hobby going, no knives, no saws lately, maybe start collecting butterfly's..


Yer right !! I need something to keep me busy !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Yer right !! I need something to keep me busy !!



Something besides eBay buying eh.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Can`t wait til those NOS 064 parts arrive, going to pull your 064 off the shelf and clean it all up, put those shiny new parts on and it will go back on the shelf again, don`t want to dirty her up.


----------



## tbone75

Hope they get there fast , but with the mail the way it is ??


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Something besides eBay buying eh.


Haven't bought much lately . Just a couple parts . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Hope they get there fast , but with the mail the way it is ??



Seems to take longer getting into Canada than the other way around. I am waiting for Jimmy to get his parts and we will see if there is much difference. You sent off my parts one day ahead of me sending his off, I paid for a faster delivery so we will see.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Haven't bought much lately . Just a couple parts . LOL



Best to stay away from eBay, too easy to spend monies looking through the stuff on there. Shipping got way out of hand also so only buy what is absolutely necessary from there now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Kevin, how`s the snow melting up there?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Havn`t heard from Bobby lately, hope he is ok.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seems to take longer getting into Canada than the other way around. I am waiting for Jimmy to get his parts and we will see if there is much difference. You sent off my parts one day ahead of me sending his off, I paid for a faster delivery so we will see.


Seems anywhere from 2 weeks to a month to get up there from here . LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Best to stay away from eBay, too easy to spend monies looking through the stuff on there. Shipping got way out of hand also so only buy what is absolutely necessary from there now.


Shipping seems to have went way up !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had to change the carb out on the 024 for now, the HU was wonky after running it for one afternoon, each time I took it out to cut it would start but needed to be re adjusted ever more towards the rich side, would cut fine but next trip out same thing, had the L screw out 3.5 turns last trip so I sawpped in an HT 194 and it dialed in perfect. I think the check valve went in the HU so shelved it for now, rebuild it later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Shipping seems to have went way up !


 
Really, well over a hundred now to ship a whole saw, when we first started this it was around $45. for a saw and 20" bar.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got the 026 all air tight again, both new seals and an intake boot, tuned up and cut a truckload of nice dry black spruce with it, now its all dusty again plus bar oil goop on the front of the case. Ported up another 026 cylinder and piston so must pull another 026 out of the sideliners and do it up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Started to clean up another 044 Arctic, what a mess of caked on oil and sawdust, will make another great runner though, like I need 8 of them,..not.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just did a stripped sparkplug repair with a timesert, sealed it in and did a vac test on it, sparkplug sealed tight so its ready to re install. 4 more saws sitting waiting for port work, guess I better get busy soon. See John, you need a hobby again....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Really, well over a hundred now to ship a whole saw, when we first started this it was around $45. for a saw and 20" bar.


Can't member what the last one cost me I sent out ? Been too long ago . LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just did a stripped sparkplug repair with a timesert, sealed it in and did a vac test on it, sparkplug sealed tight so its ready to re install. 4 more saws sitting waiting for port work, guess I better get busy soon. See John, you need a hobby again....LOL


Trouble is , aint a lot I can do any more . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Trouble is , aint a lot I can do any more . LOL



Ya have to keep doing something or ya will seize up.


----------



## dancan

Nothin here to see folks , move along .


----------



## pioneerguy600

BVVVVV


dancan said:


> Nothin here to see folks , move along .




Oh my sawdust!


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> Trouble is , aint a lot I can do any more . LOL


Well, since you like the bay and need a new hobby,,,,


https://www.google.com/search?sa=X&...64.mobile-gws-serp..0.5.1005....0.Lm6Ebokxc9E


----------



## Huskybill

I collected the Saturday evening post plates for the wife.


----------



## TRTermite

tbone75 said:


> Trouble is , aint a lot I can do any more . LOL


I watched Winnie the Poo the other night (no kids in the house) Your comments made me think of EORR (spelling?) That is not a statement full of sarcasm Maybe a bit of rhetorical Bull Malarkey stretched thin without letting the truth getting in the way is something you would share with us.... Seems that you deserve to have some fun and hopefully not with me in the middle...Dernt near cancelled this but I don't always make wise decisions


----------



## tbone75

TRTermite said:


> I watched Winnie the Poo the other night (no kids in the house) Your comments made me think of EORR (spelling?) That is not a statement full of sarcasm Maybe a bit of rhetorical Bull Malarkey stretched thin without letting the truth getting in the way is something you would share with us.... Seems that you deserve to have some fun and hopefully not with me in the middle...Dernt near cancelled this but I don't always make wise decisions


I member Eorr from watching it with my kids growing up . I seem to move bout like him these days . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun is out, drying up now from our overnight precip, time to load a few saws up and cut some wood.


----------



## TRTermite

tbone75 said:


> I member Eorr from watching it with my kids growing up . I seem to move bout like him these days . LOL


I like cartoons but don't remember ever seeing EORR before I sure was missing out ...


----------



## TRTermite

TRTermite said:


> I like cartoons but don't remember ever seeing EORR before I sure was missing out ...


And as far as moving like him Falling is the only thing I haven't got slower at.


----------



## dancan

346 ExtraPee Killah !!!


----------



## tbone75

TRTermite said:


> And as far as moving like him Falling is the only thing I haven't got slower at.


Gotta be careful with that falling chit ! Don't wanna be doing much of that !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> 346 ExtraPee Killah !!!


Keep dreaming stuby! 

You got 35- 38 DL there?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 346 ExtraPee Killah !!!



Someone went and made that saw noisy...


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think its the extra bump on the muffler.


----------



## dancan

Needed some room to stuff the Extra goodies in lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

More room for stuffing bananas in.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Who frosted my yard?


----------



## pioneerguy600

No new snow, yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gale force winds and pounding rain today, guessers say maybe 6" total.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gale force winds and pounding rain today, guessers say maybe 6" total.


Had ice this morning. 

Festive


----------



## Huskybill

Still windy and cold here. Waiting to warm up to swap engines in my cub cadet. Pull out the ten hp and put in a 12hp. Then start up the ccadet with the tiller and plow the garden. I may do a corn field this year lots of animals to feed.

The wild turkeys are here three times a day eating cracked corn and ticks. No ticks at all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wind let up, rain dialed back won`t dry up til mid morning tomorrow. Got some saws to run then.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun out bright,drying up and now which saws to run today.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sun out bright,drying up and now which saws to run today.


All of them !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> All of them !! LOL


 You coming up to help me carry them all out, heck no I don`t have 4 - 5 hours to tote them all outside...LOL


----------



## TRTermite

pioneerguy600 said:


> You coming up to help me carry them all out, heck no I don`t have 4 - 5 hours to tote them all outside...LOL


It's the putting them away that would get the best of me after starting and running and so on


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Played with a Makita 340, Stihl 024, Stihl 026, Stihl 044 X 3 and an 064 today. Got some NOS parts for the 064 I built several years ago, it holds a very special place in my little collection. Going to get a sprucing up it is.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Played with a Makita 340, Stihl 024, Stihl 026, Stihl 044 X 3 and an 064 today. Got some NOS parts for the 064 I built several years ago, it holds a very special place in my little collection. Going to get a sprucing up it is.


Gonna make that old saw look good !


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Gonna make that old saw look good !


Hope to John, it will be another shelf queen but that`s where it belongs. Have plenty of others to run and mess up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a lot of saws that need cleanup, that`s an outdoor job for a fine day.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

So how yall doin? Just doing my periodic checkin. Hope all are well


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> So how yall doin? Just doing my periodic checkin. Hope all are well



Just holding down the fort here.


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning, 60's today rain possible.


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Morning, 60's today rain possible.


Good eats Kevin, stay dry this time of year, too easy to catch colds or worse.


----------



## dancan

Twas a dry day here today


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dry and unusually warm.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Note the green grass and sunshine.


----------



## stihl023/5

Jimmy in NC said:


> Note the green grass and sunshine.


I see a low spot


----------



## Cantdog

stihl023/5 said:


> I see a low spot




HaHaHaHa!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Note the green grass and sunshine.


Hhhhhmmmmmm..........snowin' here....again.....almost looked like spring a couple daze ago....nope...not now...looks just 'zackly like winta now.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hhhhhmmmmmm..........snowin' here....again.....almost looked like spring a couple daze ago....nope...not now...looks just 'zackly like winta now.....



We are all white here again, snow not too deep, 4 - 6 "and already starting to melt.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are all white here again, snow not too deep, 4 - 6 "and already starting to melt.



Oh yeah...it'll go away pretty quick....but I was thinking of grilling and sitting out in the back yard having a beverage......that's off the table now........perhaps 'nuther big 'un next Monday too they guessin' now...gotta get down to the marine supply and pick up muh new ground tackle before the week end to get in on the yearly 15% off sale.....I stihl believe in summah and getting to camp!!!


----------



## dancan

Yes Virginia, there is a Summer ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah...it'll go away pretty quick....but I was thinking of grilling and sitting out in the back yard having a beverage......that's off the table now........perhaps 'nuther big 'un next Monday too they guessin' now...gotta get down to the marine supply and pick up muh new ground tackle before the week end to get in on the yearly 15% off sale.....I stihl believe in summah and getting to camp!!!



Yep, just this past week I was thinking about getting the boats ready for the season, good thing they are still wrapped up and under cover, another week or two and things will be looking up.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl snowin'........gotta luv mid April in Maine.......makes everything look the same....even if it isn't green.....


----------



## TRTermite

Jimmy in NC said:


> Note the green grass and sunshine.


Here in Nebraska that Blue would be black or Brown and Knee deep then Spring is getting close


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just a skiff of white stuff fell overnight, not good weather for outdoor work.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl snowin'.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

TRTermite said:


> Here in Nebraska that Blue would be black or Brown and Knee deep then Spring is getting close



Just a skid patch up here til spring thaw.


----------



## stihl023/5

Got a dusting here.


----------



## tbone75

Got sunshine right now here !!


----------



## stihl023/5

tbone75 said:


> Got sunshine right now here !!


Here now too


----------



## dancan

Paige 4 Bump to the top Mighty Mouse Oh26 with Extra Bananas !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Those 026`s were running nice again today.


----------



## dancan

Sure did !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I drilled out the oil holes in the bar tonight after cutting, they were pathetically small, less than 1/16" but drilled them up to 7/64`s, they will flow much better now.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I drilled out the oil holes in the bar tonight after cutting, they were pathetically small, less than 1/16" but drilled them up to 7/64`s, they will flow much better now.


Standard practice for every bar I have these days.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Standard practice for every bar I have these days.



The EPA mandated rules make some sense sometimes but other times it makes things nearly unusable until modified. I have drilled out bars for many years now and should have done so before using this latest GB bar, all fixed now and no damage done.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Save, just about to drop off page 1. Was too wet here today to run a chainsaw outside.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> The EPA mandated rules make some sense sometimes but other times it makes things nearly unusable until modified. I have drilled out bars for many years now and should have done so before using this latest GB bar, all fixed now and no damage done.


Picked up several bars that were barely used with tips scattered and can only be from low oil. I know it wasn't the saw as they replaced the bar and all is well.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been too wet here lately to run saws, woods is terribly saturated and is running like a river, will take many days to dry up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Yes Virginia, there is a Summer ...



This wet weather is getting a bit monotonous now, need a canoe to paddle about cutting trees. St John River has flooded above previous years levels, evacuation orders given.


----------



## Cantdog

Heeeeeeeey!! Guess What??? It's RAINING!!!!!.......again......partly sunny tomorrow but more rain on Friday they guess.........


----------



## stihl023/5

Sun and 50's today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Heeeeeeeey!! Guess What??? It's RAINING!!!!!.......again......partly sunny tomorrow but more rain on Friday they guess.........



You still working on that ark?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You still working on that ark?



Yep gotta go get load of white oak later today.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun is peeking through the cloud, may be ok for some outdoor work til the rain comes back..


----------



## Cantdog

I almost saw the sun today....juz for a second....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I saw 88°F this afternoon and lots of blue sky! Good times.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> I saw 88°F this afternoon and lots of blue sky! Good times.



Fek-U-Jimmah.......this all came from down thair.......Cantdog not pleased.....none...nada...nix.....nyet.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rain came back around 5pm and give us some watering, like we need more at this point, not!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Fek-U-Jimmah.......this all came from down thair.......Cantdog not pleased.....none...nada...nix.....nyet.....


I gave up pleasing everyone..sorry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Robin building an ark, Jimmy building a saw, me not doing a thing, retired.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robin building an ark, Jimmy building a saw, me not doing a think, retired.



Pretty hard to get energized to do much as damp, raw and gloomy as it's been the last couple weeks! I see sunshine this morning but the guessers say rain again tomorrow and Saturday. I want to get the boat out of it's boathouse but no point if it's gonna get to wet to work on......nice and dry right where it is. Would like to get to camp once before we head to the left coast mid May.......not looking so good right now.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Same here,havn`t unwrapped the boats yet, maybe unwrap the 16' aluminum today, change oil in engine, bottom end gear oil, change out water pump impeller and a new T stat. Fire it up if have time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was fine long enough to get the aluminum boat all ready for this season, 4 stroke oil changed, waterpump impeller changed and a new thermostat in, bottom end gear oil changed. Put it in the lake, started and ran very nice on second pull over. Looks ready for a go tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep oil and filter changed when the motor and drive were flushed with fresh water last fall.....then it went in the shed for the winter but still have to change the gear oil in the drive.....was to cold last fall.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sun peeking out ,may be a half decent day, was a tad cool overnight, no new ice.


----------



## Cantdog

Oh My!!!! Page III bump.....had chain saws to fix but tried to spend the day cutting and fitting the new rocker panel and cab corner on the passenger side of muh truck....didn't get it finished......bride thought a better use of my limited time was that the dogs should be walked......the leaves should be raked from the front lawn and disposed of......do any of you know just how much I hate raking leaves??? Gawd knows I love 'er......but......sigh......"Yes Dear"........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Raked a few leaves myself, don`t care for it but there were a few leftover from last fall. Camp yard looking pretty good after this long winter.


----------



## bfrazier

What in the hell is this? A thread with 6626 pages? A Million+ views?
*I have to get in on some of this!*
_Or we can just talk about the weather* - LOOK AT THAT SUNSHINE!*_


----------



## Cantdog

Ah well.......we been at it a while.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got saws to clean up, winter cutting have them all sticky with sawdust and oil, a bath in some varsol will do it.


----------



## tbone75

All these pages and no one ever went to band camp . LOL


----------



## TRTermite

tbone75 said:


> All these pages and no one ever went to band camp . LOL


YET!!!
Ya know what I _ mean?_


----------



## North by Northwest

Going to mod a Wild thing Hotsaw !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Broken said:


> Going to mod a Wild thing Hotsaw !


That was back in the begining...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Heard this stuff will help with my rash. I hope it does...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Heard this stuff will help with my rash. I hope it does...



Internal or external?


----------



## Cantdog

Might pinch a bit at first.........butt will smooth right out.......'Nadian told me this....LOL!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Internal or external?


Yes.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Might pinch a bit at first.........butt will smooth right out.......'Nadian told me this....LOL!!


So no first hand experience?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Must have been Nadian Pete.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Must have been Nadian Pete.



Actually it was.......LOL!!!


----------



## North by Northwest

Jimmy in NC said:


> That was back in the begining...


You mean prior to "let there be light !"


----------



## pioneerguy600

Broken said:


> You mean prior to "let there be light !"



Not that long really but for this site its been a good one, ole Cliff made the first post on this thread on Jan 6 , 2011, been a few core members post up fairly often since.


----------



## North by Northwest

Yeah , I remember the initial post Jerry , 8-9 yrs after I joined the forum I believe !


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> Heard this stuff will help with my rash. I hope it does...



So , if you went camping with someone and you woke up the next morning smelling of SuperLube and had a sore bxxt would you tell anyone ?


----------



## dancan

tbone75 said:


> All these pages and no one ever went to band camp . LOL



That can be arranged you know , I know a guy ,,,


----------



## dancan

Hey Colin !!!
I have a huxavarna 61 that I'm willing to trade .


----------



## pioneerguy600

For a Wild Thing?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> So , if you went camping with someone and you woke up the next morning smelling of SuperLube and had a sore bxxt would you tell anyone ?


I've heard that one........slightly different lead in but the same punch line...LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> For a Wild Thing?



Makita


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sold!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Broken said:


> Yeah , I remember the initial post Jerry , 8-9 yrs after I joined the forum I believe !


Depends on when you first joined the site. First post for this thread was started on Jan 6 , 2011 and you joined on May 28, 2010 under your current account, you must have been on here under a different site name...


----------



## North by Northwest

pioneerguy600 said:


> Depends on when you first joined the site. First post for this thread was started on Jan 6 , 2011 and you joined on May 28, 2010 under your current account, you must have been on here under a different site name...


Yep , I was on previously , actually pm,d you on some Pioneer saw issues back around 2003 .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wish I could remember everyone that has PM`ed me about Pioneer related stuff and problems. If I only had of known before I signed on here, I would have used any other site name, anything but...LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> I've heard that one........slightly different lead in but the same punch line...LOL!!!



You notice that Fluffy hasn't replied lol


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> For a Wild Thing?





dancan said:


> Makita



Jerry , why would I trade a Wildthing for anuther Wildthing ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Jerry , why would I trade a Wildthing for anuther Wildthing ?



Different color?
I ran a Ryobi some this afternoon, might be a bit better than a WT.


----------



## dancan

Wanna trade for a 61 Wildthing ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> So , if you went camping with someone and you woke up the next morning smelling of SuperLube and had a sore bxxt would you tell anyone ?


$20 is $20.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> You notice that Fluffy hasn't replied lol


Pound sand Danny.... but use lube first.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Killed it huh? 

Hope you all have a good one today... off to run some old saws. Anyone who wants to come, come on! 

http://halifaxcountyheritagefestival.org/


----------



## Cantdog

Looks like fun Jimmy....have a good day of it. Rain and fagh here......same 'ol same 'ol.....ran my old friend for 20 mins or so yesterday morning.....bucked up ta tractor bucket load of ash for the Free Flow and promptly let all the smoke out of it......funny ting though, that .....it's stihl ash es.......


----------



## dancan

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-ot...na/1431511422?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

You guys wanna chip in so we can help John with his new hobby


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-ot...na/1431511422?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> You guys wanna chip in so we can help John with his new hobby


My new hobby is doing nothing !!


----------



## stihl023/5

dancan said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-ot...na/1431511422?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> You guys wanna chip in so we can help John with his new hobby


I figured it was a spam can collection.


----------



## tbone75

stihl023/5 said:


> I figured it was a spam can collection.


Thats more like it !!!


----------



## stihl023/5

tbone75 said:


> Thats more like it !!!


.


----------



## dancan

Paige III bump to the top !!!
346 Expee Killah
The 32cc Kita stuffed with Extra Bananas !


----------



## Cantdog

Really????? Page III!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slacckkeers!


----------



## dancan

Not me , nosiree !


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Slacckkeers!


Really.......just a pulpwood tree???.......good paper that...I mean....2 X 6 Sawn log at best.......s'lo0ng as you good with wain on three edges.....LOL!!


----------



## TRTermite

tbone75 said:


> My new hobby is doing nothing !!


Someday you will be as good at that as I AM but I have had a lot of practice


----------



## Cantdog

Happy Motherz Day ....Slackerzzzz!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did the mothers day thing yesterday for the wife`s mother, made her day very special we did.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Happy Motherz Day ....Slackerzzzz!!!!!!


Mom says Thank you. 
She’ll send something next time I visit.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Mom says Thank you.
> She’ll send something next time I visit.


A special Happy Mothers day to Mom.......been saving a wee dram of some very special Cape Breton distillage to send back with you for Mom!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> A special Happy Mothers day to Mom.......been saving a wee dram of some very special Cape Breton distillage to send back with you for Mom!!


She is sending some The Dalmore to you and Marci. She gets a kick of sharing a glass long distance of something you both like.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> She is sending some The Dalmore to you and Marci. She gets a kick of sharing a glass long distance of something you both like.



MMMMmmmm. Like The Dalmore!!! What we'll be sending back is a taste of Glenora.....Glen Breton "Battle of the Glen".....special edition 15 year single malt....verwy vewry 'spensive stuffs......but vewry smooth... I believe Mom will approve.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> MMMMmmmm. Like The Dalmore!!! What we'll be sending back is a taste of Glenora.....Glen Breton "Battle of the Glen".....special edition 15 year single malt....verwy vewry 'spensive stuffs......but vewry smooth... I believe Mom will approve.


She says thank you and laughed. 
She doesn’t get out much but still ........enjoys.......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> She says thank you and laughed.
> She doesn’t get out much but still ........enjoys.......



All the more reason to enjoy!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> MMMMmmmm. Like The Dalmore!!! What we'll be sending back is a taste of Glenora.....Glen Breton "Battle of the Glen".....special edition 15 year single malt....verwy vewry 'spensive stuffs......but vewry smooth... I believe Mom will approve.



https://www.glenoradistillery.com/store/the-battle-of-the-glen

Yes it was a battle but we won !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> https://www.glenoradistillery.com/store/the-battle-of-the-glen
> 
> Yes it was a battle but we won !


Yep!! And they made Ruhm to keep themselves afloat financially until the battle was won!!! Gotta love that!!!~


----------



## RandyMac

got your message Robin, I'll give you a call


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> got your message Robin, I'll give you a call


Thank for the quick come back Randy...........we kinda doing phone tag but we'll connect I'm sure......


----------



## pioneerguy600

High winds and rain here, some hard rain pellets as well, not a day to be running chainsaws in the woods .


----------



## dancan

Might have to drag out the Ryobi and tip over some trees .


----------



## dancan

Ayup , I did Lol


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Slacckkeers!


For sure....lately! How's it Jerry? Been awhile! How's the boys?


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> For sure....lately! How's it Jerry? Been awhile! How's the boys?


Hey Bobby!! It has been a while!!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> For sure....lately! How's it Jerry? Been awhile! How's the boys?


Good to see you Bobby !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> For sure....lately! How's it Jerry? Been awhile! How's the boys?



Been good for me Bobby, have had some time to get things done lately that were on hold due to not having free time on my hands. Spring is here and lots more to do now. Been a while, how you doing?


----------



## dancan

Fake Ryobi for the win !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Fake Ryobi for the win !!!



Coastal spruce or one of them red trees? How was the blackflies on Sunday?


----------



## dancan

Juniper .
It was windy as all getout on Satday , sure was hard to get them here I wanted but I got it all done in a day 
Had to go brush out a property on Sunday with the FS550 , the wind had picked up in the afternoon so no blackflies to be seen either day 
Was talking to Paul , that big storage area cut is on hold , he may not be able to get a permit to do what he wants .

The little Kita works better than the real Ryobi , I'll look for a short bar to see if that will bring it around .


----------



## pioneerguy600

At the lake it was very bad for blackflies, very little wind on Sunday and the temp was up, they came out in swarms, could hardly breathe without inhaling flies...YAK!!


----------



## dancan

I met the neighbor to the right of that house lot , nosey fella he was , I almost told him that it was being cleared so that they could build a small fish processing plant lol
When I was done he was blasting AC/DC so he could hear it over his shop vac lol


----------



## Cantdog

Here ya go Danny........get after this guy with your fake Ryobeee!!!!


View attachment 737339


----------



## tbone75

So big they don't look real .


----------



## dancan

John , they look real to me !


----------



## dancan

The trees that is ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> View attachment 737340
> View attachment 737341
> Here ya go Danny........get after this guy with your fake Ryobeee!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 737339
> View attachment 737340



Paul Bunyon and a big blue ox nearby?


----------



## RandyMac

about ten miles north


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> about ten miles north
> View attachment 737400



Been there twice, hope to get in another go round.


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> John , they look real to me !


Danny!!!!.....GAWDAMNITALLTOHELL......what have I told U??.......LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

Well now......


----------



## dancan

Ayup , real ,,,, tree Lol


----------



## Cantdog

Great time down the coast into Ca........Randy gave us some good pointers but we found from visiting a local brew pub and talking with some other locals a great place to be with the trees.......'spect Randy didn't mention it as he knew we were shy on time......but we visited it on the way back up to Crater Lake. Howland Hill Road outa Crescent City........this be my kinda road......'bout 10-12 miles of very narrow dirt track.......very large trees as thick as hair on the dog.......driving through them thought I'd need separate wheel brakes to get around some of them.......saw like 10 people the whole time....Awesome!!! Really the best part of the big tree visit mostly because it was so private.......not the very hugest trees but the best visit with the big trees......seem they were almost as interested with us as we were with them....very personal place......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had to do a bit of searching to find this photo in my albums, over 5,500 picts in there,


----------



## Huskybill

How many houses can be built from that one tree? Board feet?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Huskybill said:


> How many houses can be built from that one tree? Board feet?



Depends on how bad it shatters when it hits the ground. Twenty houses have been built from one big tree that was cut down in the 30`s, it took 17 rail cars to haul the tree to the mill. It was claimed to be about 469' tall, likely the tallest tree that ever stood during the time of man on this earth.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## Huskybill

Imagine the old time lumber jacks dropping these trees then sawing them up by hand? These guys didn’t have chainsaws.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Huskybill said:


> Imagine the old time lumber jacks dropping these trees then sawing them up by hand? These guys didn’t have chainsaws.


Lucky if they lived to see 40.


----------



## Cantdog




----------



## Cantdog




----------



## tbone75

Great pics Robin !!!


----------



## stihl023/5

Why am I unable to see pictures?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Huskybill said:


> Imagine the old time lumber jacks dropping these trees then sawing them up by hand? These guys didn’t have chainsaws.



Axes and cross cut saws some times they welded two 12' saws together end to end to drop trees over 22' diameter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Why am I unable to see pictures?



Most times its the service provider you are signed up with or your browser. Google has been the best browser for me lately.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Most times its the service provider you are signed up with or your browser. Google has been the best browser for me lately.


Its just cantdogs


----------



## tbone75

I am using chrome . Best I have tried so far.


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Its just cantdogs



Are you using a phone? There have been some issues with phones and this site.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Are you using a phone? There have been some issues with phones and this site.


Yes on tapatalk. Don't hardly ever use computers now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Yes on tapatalk. Don't hardly ever use computers now.



I know there are times I post picts that other members cannot see them unless I post them from my home computer. Its most likely Robin is posting picts from his phone or a mobile device. Seems the rest of us can see the picts Robin is putting up. I don`t know how to fix this issue, even ran a thread a while back about what was needed to fix it and never got a definitive answer.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know there are times I post picts that other members cannot see them unless I post them from my home computer. Its most likely Robin is posting picts from his phone or a mobile device. Seems the rest of us can see the picts Robin is putting up. I don`t know how to fix this issue, even ran a thread a while back about what was needed to fix it and never got a definitive answer.



Nope......posting from the same laptop I always post from. Sorry....I have no clue.....don't take it personal Kevin...!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Maybe you to have this plugin........LOL...


----------



## stihl023/5

Cantdog said:


> Nope......posting from the same laptop I always post from. Sorry....I have no clue.....don't take it personal Kevin...!!!


Its ok


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a guy here at the house last night that is a high security tech expert, the kind that prevents sites from being hacked n stuffs, he had no answers either for this condition other than the browser not being updated recently.


----------



## Cantdog

So then we did some of this........


----------



## Cantdog

Then we did some of that......


----------



## Cantdog

Then "that" actually became this.........the ceiling slowly lifted to reveal the beauty previously hidden by snow....


----------



## tbone75

Real nice Robin !!!


----------



## Cantdog

Then we left "that" and drove a while to this......if you zoom in on the 5th pic you can see tiny humans rock climbing.....


----------



## tbone75

Lots of people in the 3rd pic too !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Lots of people in the 3rd pic too !


Yep they just like ants!!!

Been up and down the Columbia River Gorge.....all of one side and most of the other......pretty WOW!!!


----------



## Cantdog

They had a huge fire up in the Gorge Sept 2016. Caused by a 16 yr old setting smoke bombs........miles and miles of burn evidence to see.....got some pics from the other side of the gorge to hopefully show some of the burn.......but the entire thing is to big to fathom....'bout 40 miles of mountain doug fir destroyed...hope you can see...all the brown was once green and it just goes on and on. Couldn't get many pics as I was driving and the roads very crooked.

https://www.thestranger.com/slog/20...sible-for-columbia-river-gorge-fire-sentenced


----------



## Cantdog

Stuck here in Portland Oregon due to weather to the east........puts me in mind of this place we went.......hope we don't have to stay the whole 8 hours like it says on the sign!!!


----------



## RandyMac

yeah, Redwoods bust up easy and make a big mess, yup, I scattered one once.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see many Redwoods with rotten heart wood, would they break up easier when they hit the ground?


----------



## RandyMac

They can pop like an egg if not handled correctly or if there is no good place to drop them, proper layouts are key, but not always possible.
Imagine needing a D8 to gouge out a road for nearly every tree to land on, cost is high in time, money and can be environmentally unsound.
A tree deemed highly valuable can require several hours of prep, lots of dirt and vegetation displaced, not a good thing in an area that sees several feet of rain in a season.
The level of disruption is appalling, often there was nothing left but stumps, churned soil, permanently disfigured hillsides and massive heaps of debris.
The erosion was intense, the 1964 Christmas Flood was payback for decades of hellbent logging, major river streambeds like the Eel, Van Duzen and Klamath were buried under 20 to 30 feet of gravel.
Include the massive amount of large (LOL) woody debris, that took out the bridges, jammed up to cut the banks, toppling even more trees to become battering rams.
The rules began to change, too little, too late, such was the basic nature of OG Redwood logging. Who carries the blame? Ultimately, the consumer and the Government's greed for tax revenue.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I seen some erosion picts on steep hillsides, gastly! Logging companies made off like bandits eh?


----------



## RandyMac

Yeah some did, the old cut and run, some kept the land and tried the sustained yield thing, select cutting it doesn't really work well, they invariably blow down.
Research Redwood Creek and the FedGov caused disaster with the National park boundaries and threats of not being able to pay for the land, the timber companies panicked and all hell broke loose.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Randy.......glad we could meet up and chat for a bit! We had as excellent trip and took a number of roads you suggested out around the mouth of the Klamath , though some were not open yet all the way through......still way worth the effort!! We'll stay in touch as I 'spect with the daughter living in Portland Oregon, we'll be back shortly and will be exploring more. Thanks again!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Then "that" actually became this.........the ceiling slowly lifted to reveal the beauty previously hidden by snow....View attachment 737844
> View attachment 737846
> View attachment 737847
> View attachment 737848
> View attachment 737849


Hey Marcie!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Holy smoke, page 3 alert. Robins trip looked to be awesome and he covered a lot of ground out there.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Holy smoke, page 3 alert. Robins trip looked to be awesome and he covered a lot of ground out there.




Yes we did.......the rent-a-rig had just over 8000 miles on it when we picked it up......10,254 when we dropped it off. This one was a 2019 GMC Terrain.....not a bad little chit-box.......little dungy off the line but once you got 'er past 3000 rpm the turbo could develop hull boost and it went away pretty good. Most irritating feature was "engine shut off at stop feature".......let off the brake or touch the gas and it would start up again in gear and away you go......stupid idea...just added to the dungyness in traffic. Finally discovered it could be over ridden by keeping the AC on.......otherwise a light power brake kept it running........musta been designed by an engineer that had major stock holding in a starter manufacturing company......pfffft.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like to get around and see things on my trips also, most trips get 3 - 4 thousand clicks on the odometer but the Alaska trip seen 16, 835. Seen a good deal of Cali now so maybe next trip out there see more of Oregon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to see you Bobby> How is that ole pile of crap 026 holding up? Still in running condition?


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like to get around and see things on my trips also, most trips get 3 - 4 thousand clicks on the odometer but the Alaska trip seen 16, 835. Seen a good deal of Cali now so maybe next trip out there see more of Oregon.


I always drive stopped flying a while ago, didnt like it when I had to.


----------



## Cantdog

Oh My!!! Page IV alert!!! Busy, busy,busy.......somehow need to find time to fix the 7-8 saws that have arrived.....damn work is cutting into my fun tyme bigtyme!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh My!!! Page IV alert!!! Busy, busy,busy.......somehow need to find time to fix the 7-8 saws that have arrived.....damn work is cutting into my fun tyme bigtyme!!!




My fun time yesterday was piling up all that wood we had fun cutting last winter, hour after hour of just piling wood in rows while beating off blackflies. More tiring than doing a good days work.


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> I always drive stopped flying a while ago, didnt like it when I had to.



I have to fly to get there, Pacific side, then have a rental waiting and giver! In the summer months I will stay on the road upwards of 12 hrs, even longer far up North where it hardly gets dusky for a few hrs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The day I drove up from Whitehorse to Dawson and then went exploring I was awake and going for 20 hours as it stayed light that whole time, next day was the same as I drove over Top of the World Highway to Tok Alaska.


----------



## TRTermite

Cantdog said:


> Great time down the coast into Ca........Randy gave us some good pointers but we found from visiting a local brew pub and talking with some other locals a great place to be with the trees.......'spect Randy didn't mention it as he knew we were shy on time......but we visited it on the way back up to Crater Lake. Howland Hill Road outa Crescent City........this be my kinda road......'bout 10-12 miles of very narrow dirt track.......very large trees as thick as hair on the dog.......driving through them thought I'd need separate wheel brakes to get around some of them.......saw like 10 people the whole time....Awesome!!! Really the best part of the big tree visit mostly because it was so private.......not the very hugest trees but the best visit with the big trees......seem they were almost as interested with us as we were with them....very personal place......


The way you write this reminds me of a book "Valley of the Giants" by Peter Kyne early 1900 book. A good read with The giants being the trees and a peaceful retreat. My Dad really liked this book and gave it to me...


----------



## pioneerguy600

The only time I am really at peace is deep into the woods, the bigger the trees the more peace my soul experiences. I get well off the roads and paths, so far in no sounds other than nature can be heard or seen, then I am at peace. One needs to first hand experience this, no book can convey it completely.


----------



## Huskybill

I have enough wood for this year. But it doesn’t feel right not having 50 cords of seasoned wood sitting here. I miss having the wood piled up.


----------



## TRTermite

pioneerguy600 said:


> The only time I am really at peace is deep into the woods, the bigger the trees the more peace my soul experiences. I get well off the roads and paths, so far in no sounds other than nature can be heard or seen, then I am at peace. One needs to first hand experience this, no book can convey it completely.


Once you experience the tranquility you can never forget the feeling and a good book can trigger memories and feelings, and as you say not completely.


----------



## TRTermite

I have been snowmobiling (Years ago) on Georgia Pass Colorado. Awesome does not justly describe the view or feeling when you shut off the machines and see a crystal clear night sky loaded with bright stars and watch falling stars shoot through the sky. You swear you can jump up and grab one they are so clear (Silly Thought)
Adds meaning to Jimmy Stewarts' line in a movie I don't remember the name of.
When I go to the timber here you can get a bit into the boonies at times but then a train horn from miles away or MOSQUITOES disrupt everything (or my cellphone) 
It has been a long time since I have seen the Redwoods impossible to forget that trip.


----------



## Cantdog

WOW!!! Page 5!!!! Slackerz!!! 

I received a package today from the FedEx guy. We have talked near endlessly about how to pack saws and other items for long distance shipping to arrive in good order........this guy went way up the scale today!!! I have pics and will post later as soon as I can figgger out how tto get them out of my new phone and into the 'puter.........you all gonna love this!!!!! Woot!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

If you get a parcel packed by FedEx in the Mission District of San Francisco it is done so its about impossible to have it damaged during shipping, I mean they really pad it up big time. May add a couple lbs to the shipping costs but it would get there undamaged.


----------



## Cantdog

No this came from Indiana........ebay purchase...and this didn't have excessive padding but was a perfect fit and couldn't even jiggle.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

I love here at work when they loose wrap it and do the expanding foam deal. 
Reusable !!


----------



## Cantdog

UNC!!! Lobsta boat races in Stonington 7/07/19....love to have ya!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Let me check who has vacation in!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

So hopefully some pics.......this is the package that came FedEx.......brand new Husky (Home Depot) tote with about 20 or so 1/4" holes drilled in the lip and secured with wire ties. Pretty darn good packing!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Great idea


----------



## TRTermite

Cantdog said:


> So hopefully some pics.......this is the package that came FedEx.......brand new Husky (Home Depot) tote with about 20 or so 1/4" holes drilled in the lip and secured with wire ties. Pretty darn good packing!!
> 
> View attachment 742851
> View attachment 742852
> View attachment 742853


Kind of BIG for a chainsaw?!?! 
Do you have to wait until CHRISTMAS to open it?????


----------



## Cantdog

TRTermite said:


> Kind of BIG for a chainsaw?!?!
> Do you have to wait until CHRISTMAS to open it?????



Oh no I couldn't wait for Christmas to open it up.......had to be able to leave feedback for the seller. It is a little big for a saw. And it is indeed not a saw but I thought it a great, reasonably cheap and stout shipping container. Likely smaller ones can be found that would be better suited to shipping a saw. This unit fit pretty snugly in the tote with just enough room for a couple layers of rugged cardboard on all six faces of the interior of the tote. This came from Indiana to Maine by way of FedEX without any detectable signs of wear and tear.


----------



## tbone75

Looks like boat parts ?


----------



## stihl023/5

Had spam yesterday, been a while. [emoji2958]


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Looks like boat parts ?




Ayaup......new to me, transom assembly. Near new condition, fresh water unit to replace/upgrade my old 1992 assembly. Have new drive unit and engine so this is the final piece to replace. Winter project but have grab deals when they present themselves.....been watching ebay for almost a year.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Ayaup......new to me, transom assembly. Near new condition, fresh water unit to replace/upgrade my old 1992 assembly. Have new drive unit and engine so this is the final piece to replace. Winter project but have grab deals when they present themselves.....been watching ebay for almost a year.....


Prolly lucky you found one .


----------



## tbone75

stihl023/5 said:


> Had spam yesterday, been a while. [emoji2958]


SPAM !!!!!


----------



## TRTermite

stihl023/5 said:


> Had spam yesterday, been a while. [emoji2958]


Fried with eggs , on a cold sameyech , or staight out of the can???


----------



## TRTermite

Cantdog said:


> Oh no I couldn't wait for Christmas to open it up.......had to be able to leave feedback for the seller. It is a little big for a saw. And it is indeed not a saw but I thought it a great, reasonably cheap and stout shipping container. Likely smaller ones can be found that would be better suited to shipping a saw. This unit fit pretty snugly in the tote with just enough room for a couple layers of rugged cardboard on all six faces of the interior of the tote. This came from Indiana to Maine by way of FedEX without any detectable signs of wear and tear.
> 
> View attachment 742891
> View attachment 742892
> View attachment 742893
> View attachment 742894
> View attachment 742896


Before I got to the second picture I was going to guess your new hobby was performing organ transplants...


----------



## stihl023/5

TRTermite said:


> Fried with eggs , on a cold sameyech , or staight out of the can???


Fried then sammich. Straight out of the can is something John would probably do. Lol


----------



## tbone75

stihl023/5 said:


> Fried then sammich. Straight out of the can is something John would probably do. Lol


No I gotta fry it , then put some cheese on it !!


----------



## tbone75

One of my X's put it in tater soup . Liked it that way too .


----------



## dancan

Hey John !
Ever meet a can of Spam you didn't like ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a fine weekend at the camp, first time its ever had running water from taps inside since it was built in 55.


----------



## dancan

Hot and cold ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hot and cold ?


 Hot side heated by the sun, quite warm it is.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Prolly lucky you found one .



Naw...plenty of them out there but more $$$$ and generally not as nice looking........waited a long time for this one to come along.....couple hunnert less than the competition and in much better condition.....going to be a good upgrade!!! My old one stihl working more or less but getting real corroded and beat. The new drive unit and new engine have a few upgrades the my old transom unit can't make use of.......this will fix those issues!!


----------



## stihl023/5

tbone75 said:


> One of my X's put it in tater soup . Liked it that way too .


Not much of a soup fan. Too much as a kid I guess.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Naw...plenty of them out there but more $$$$ and generally not as nice looking........waited a long time for this one to come along.....couple hunnert less than the competition and in much better condition.....going to be a good upgrade!!! My old one stihl working more or less but getting real corroded and beat. The new drive unit and new engine have a few upgrades the my old transom unit can't make use of.......this will fix those issues!!



I picked up a spare outdrive ,transom unit, mounting brackets,gaskets hydraulic rams and all the hoses and cables this spring also. Owner was parting out the boat as it sat around for 15 years wide open to the elements and the floor rotted out all because they left water in the engine and it froze. Could have the engine also but it was a ball of rust, missing the alternator,starter, carb and intake so not much left any use. Very seldom come across this stuff for the 2.3 Capri.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I picked up a spare outdrive ,transom unit, mounting brackets,gaskets hydraulic rams and all the hoses and cables this spring also. Owner was parting out the boat as it sat around for 15 years wide open to the elements and the floor rotted out all because they left water in the engine and it froze. Could have the engine also but it was a ball of rust, missing the alternator,starter, carb and intake so not much left any use. Very seldom come across this stuff for the 2.3 Capri.




Always good to have spares!!! This transom unit is in about the same condition as your upper unit you got to the westward.....gotta love fresh water marine stuff!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Always good to have spares!!! This transom unit is in about the same condition as your upper unit you got to the westward.....gotta love fresh water marine stuff!!!


 Yea, fresh water stuff always looks better and the fittings , nuts ,bolts can be removed much easier, yours looks near mint.
Fellow here wants to sell an Alfa 1 he bought from Upper Canada, Ontario I think, looks just like yours, near mint. Told me he would let it go for $800. CDN, bought it last summer but it won`t fit his setup. May have it sold for him as my neighbor on the lake stripped his upper gears on his.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep lost uppers is a regular thing on outdrives.....lube gets low and it's over pretty quick. This one of the biggest reasons I picked up this transom unit. Later Alpha I Gen II outdrives are set up so there is a reservoir tank on the engine with a line that runs back through the transom unit into the drive unit so it's real easy to keep track your fluid level and you start having to add you can hopefully nip the problem in the bud. My drive is new and so is my engine and are both set up for this but my transom unit is not. There are other age related issues with mine as well but this unit will solve them all.....new trim rams should be here tomorrow too!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep lost uppers is a regular thing on outdrives.....lube gets low and it's over pretty quick. This one of the biggest reasons I picked up this transom unit. Later Alpha I Gen II outdrives are set up so there is a reservoir tank on the engine with a line that runs back through the transom unit into the drive unit so it's real easy to keep track your fluid level and you start having to add you can hopefully nip the problem in the bud. My drive is new and so is my engine and are both set up for this but my transom unit is not. There are other age related issues with mine as well but this unit will solve them all.....new trim rams should be here tomorrow too!!


 You will have all new drive components now, should be worry free for the rest of your cruising years.
My new neighbor, about 1/4 mile down the lake just bought the place last August, he is new to this camp and boat stuff. He bought a nice looking Bayliner from upriver St Johns NB, freshwater boat. He don`t know a thing about boats or engines,drives or the like but the limit switch was removed from his shift bracket at the engine allowing a shift to be made at any RPM. Not a good thing.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

$4 part that West Marine wants $12 for. I need two. Shipping will be $6 on two or $9/ea shipped through Amazon. I need to order more junk to get the free shipping.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

Was planning on going to the island Sat afternoon but the weather didn't cooperate......went for the day Sun instead. Had pick up my old mushroom to bring back to the shop to weld a new eye on. As you can see.........the old eye was getting pretty darn thin!!!!!








Jimmy in NC said:


>




Oh chit.......good thing Ron don't blow through here often!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Was planning on going to the island Sat afternoon but the weather didn't cooperate......went for the day Sun instead. Had pick up my old mushroom to bring back to the shop to weld a new eye on. As you can see.........the old eye was getting pretty darn thin!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh chit.......good thing Ron don't blow through here often!!!!!



Nope, can`t see no eye!


----------



## Cantdog

THat bettah!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> THat bettah!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting pretty thin but maybe another year left in er, won`t cost much though to replace, weld in a new one. Got any stainless , call Unc.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Getting pretty thin but maybe another year left in er, won`t cost much though to replace, weld in a new one. Got any stainless , call Unc.




Well.......haven't heard much from Unc about the SS anchor lately so just had to buy new.......this one degraded to just an out haul anchor.......but it gets a new eye welded on.......and again thanks to Unc. I have a very sweet eye to weld on....actually have two.......Thanks Unc!!!

This one did have life left in it but when you get down to 1/8" increments on the bottom of the harbor you get nervous......hence when I was out there last fall I ran out two storm anchors as a precaution....no trust in thin metal..........


----------



## pioneerguy600

I know how much you like to get every ounce of use from something but I agree whole heartedly, that eye is done as far as safety goes. Around salt water I like my stainless, go to all lengths to get what I need to make good grapling anchors but a mushroom would be a difficult but not impossible item to make. Having shipyards here make many things possible. Made a great anchor once from a rail car wheel.


----------



## TRTermite

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know how much you like to get every ounce of use from something but I agree whole heartedly, that eye is done as far as safety goes. Around salt water I like my stainless, go to all lengths to get what I need to make good grapling anchors but a mushroom would be a difficult but not impossible item to make. Having shipyards here make many things possible. Made a great anchor once from a rail car wheel.


I Have a couple of those wheels and the axle in the middle did a salvage cleanup and the wheels wouldn't fit on the last load so Must have been a big boat. I am not familiar with boats that size.


----------



## pioneerguy600

TRTermite said:


> I Have a couple of those wheels and the axle in the middle did a salvage cleanup and the wheels wouldn't fit on the last load so Must have been a big boat. I am not familiar with boats that size.


Decent sized boat, built much like this one,


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know how much you like to get every ounce of use from something but I agree whole heartedly, that eye is done as far as safety goes. Around salt water I like my stainless, go to all lengths to get what I need to make good grapling anchors but a mushroom would be a difficult but not impossible item to make. Having shipyards here make many things possible. Made a great anchor once from a rail car wheel.



What I would really like to have is 1000 lb slab of granite with a 1 1/2" diameter SS staple in it.......that would certainly last me out!! Likely a dozen or more of those on the bottom of the harbor the ancestors left behind. Just be iron staples though and hard to find as they sink into the mud and become invisible. My fathers last mooring stone is there somewhere to deep to see bottom at low water as is my great uncle's......likely the staples have rotted away by now so just a square-ish stone with two holes drilled all the way through them.


----------



## Cantdog

Gee Whizzzz.......rainy day so I took off from work and decided to see if I could get some of the dozen or more client saws out of my way in the shop. Was just puzzling which one to start on and Edward calls......dropped a large maple on his brand new 562XP......kinda have to tend out on Edward so I says "Bring 'er in"........top handle snapped off, brake flag destroyed and fuel tank broked....funny thing is he picked it up and used it until a few minutes later the handle fell off .....in the middle of fixing this rig (Edward has many parts saws....life expectancy for a new pro saw for Ed is 6 months...MAX) (Had two of his 562s at the shop plus he brought two junkers "bout a year old each) Anyway in the middle of this Joe calls up an brings me a pretty nice 268XP he just bought and wants me to go through it....thought this was going to be a relaxing day doing saw work......turns out this is just like WORK!!!!!


----------



## TRTermite

Cantdog said:


> What I would really like to have is 1000 lb slab of granite with a 1 1/2" diameter SS staple in it.......that would certainly last me out!! Likely a dozen or more of those on the bottom of the harbor the ancestors left behind. Just be iron staples though and hard to find as they sink into the mud and become invisible. My fathers last mooring stone is there somewhere to deep to see bottom at low water as is my great uncle's......likely the staples have rotted away by now so just a square-ish stone with two holes drilled all the way through them.


Sitting way back here in NEBRASKA I wonder how many (of us Midwesterners) would even think on Hysterical (Historical) lines like old anchors. But we do have old tractors. I enjoyed your article We also have some really limestone quarries but I assume the salt would have its' way with it worse than steel Maybe you could have a Tombstone cut and made as an anchor for your boat. MORBID and probably flaunting superstitions beyond reason. thanks for the POST.


----------



## TRTermite

Spozed,to reach mid to upper nineties by the weekend.. with the humidity so high it is going to be a "TAD" uncomfortable


----------



## Jimmy in NC

It is over fueling this 1124. Gotta down size a little bit. It runs best with the high side totally closed...that's no good.


----------



## Cantdog

So.......getting back to the packing of items for shipping...namely chainsaws but not exclusively. My transom assembly came packed as good as I have ever received. Yesterday I received another package of boat items and they were packed as well if not better than the first!! However the packing was not as high tech as the first but these items were very well protected from each other and from outside peril.......I can only hope the those that intend of shipping saws will pay attention to these two vert different approaches to packing up and shipping items of value.....

As you can see the cardboard box was covered in gorilla tape.....the two rams were each placed inside the sleeves of an old sweatshirt....rolled up then rolled in a heavy old towel and placed between two bed pillows that were a press fit inside the box with double layers of thick cardboard at the ends!! The rams were in perfect condition.....good job!! It was free shipping on the rams too.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I recieved new "loaded" hubs yesterday from Amazon. Poor packaging is an understatement. Hub in one layer of bubble wrap. Hub cap and 5 lug nuts in one layer of bubble wrap. Bearings and seals stacked ....in one layer of bubble wrap. All three bundles were tossed in a bubble wrap nailer envelope. 3 of the 4 bearing cages were mashed, both seals destroyed. Both assemblies are going back.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> I recieved new "loaded" hubs yesterday from Amazon. Poor packaging is an understatement. Hub in one layer of bubble wrap. Hub cap and 5 lug nuts in one layer of bubble wrap. Bearings and seals stacked ....in one layer of bubble wrap. All three bundles were tossed in a bubble wrap nailer envelope. 3 of the 4 being cages were mashed, both seals destroyed. Both assemblies are going back.



Geeze .......that sucks Jimmy......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Geeze .......that sucks Jimmy......


I could have bought local [I will now] the same grade import assemblies for $1/each more than Amazon. I just do not have time to go pick them up...but I guess I will make time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> What I would really like to have is 1000 lb slab of granite with a 1 1/2" diameter SS staple in it.......that would certainly last me out!! Likely a dozen or more of those on the bottom of the harbor the ancestors left behind. Just be iron staples though and hard to find as they sink into the mud and become invisible. My fathers last mooring stone is there somewhere to deep to see bottom at low water as is my great uncle's......likely the staples have rotted away by now so just a square-ish stone with two holes drilled all the way through them.



You live in the granite capital of the Eastern coast!


----------



## Huskybill

At least you got something. My threading die never arrived. They said it did.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Looks like my little tractor is a parade machine today... was supposed to be running a 1010, 40, & M Deere but the 1010 is on the fritz. Neighbor told the planners he would have 3 antique tractors...and mine is over 30 years old. Guess I better give it a bath real quick....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sharpening up my machete, need to slice the fagh to get through.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

Well.....fixed muh old anchor tonight.....heading for the island Wed morning bright and early. Do some things and then pick the bride up in Stonington later in the day. Be out there until the 8th....lobsta boat races the 7th.......know better than try to get on the trailer anytime after the races.......boyz'll be real tuned up and stihl roaring all about making much roughness on the shore......been there...done that.


Anchor sure needed mending.....knew that.....all betterer now!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well.....fixed muh old anchor tonight.....heading for the island Wed morning bright and early. Do some things and then pick the bride up in Stonington later in the day. Be out there until the 8th....lobsta boat races the 7th.......know better than try to get on the trailer anytime after the races.......boyz'll be real tuned up and stihl roaring all about making much roughness on the shore......been there...done that.
> 
> 
> Anchor sure needed mending.....knew that.....all betterer now!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 744418
> View attachment 744419
> View attachment 744420



Looking real good Robin, enjoy the time out there!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looking real good Robin, enjoy the time out there!



Thanks Jerry.....weather looks like it might cooperate too. Thanks for the eye Unc.....made it much simpler!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Have a good trip Robin. I'm going to make it to watch those boats run some day. Enjoy the island time.

Finally got my new seats yesterday for my vessel. I am sure they will help add a finishing touch as I complete it. They are nothing special, just Springfield Seafarer seats. They are what she came with 30 years ago so she will get the same. Anything bigger in a small cockpit would crowd it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Too big.


----------



## Sty57

Jimmy in NC said:


> Too big.


Fill it up with solder and redrill......


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

Went to the Lobsta boat races last Sunday.......perfect weather.....33 races....we anchored right at the finish line in behind the barge with the judges and radar times keepers. That gave us a perfect view of the finishes but equally as important, the big barge acted as a breakwater to shelter us somewhat from all the crazy bike wakes produced by these big fast boats. As usual Cameron Crawford's, not real pretty Wild Wild West was the fastest boat afloat....26 footer with his 1150 hoss V12 Isota diesel with twin turbos. Excellent day of racing.....no crashes and only one boat had to be towed off the course due to motor 'splosion.


----------



## Cantdog

However there was some excitement.......check out this series of pics......this is after the finish line in a close race....this boat fell off a wake from a faster boat....bet it was quite a ride!!! These boats were running in the mid 40's.... MPH that is.....


----------



## tbone75

Good pics Robin .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> However there was some excitement.......check out this series of pics......this is after the finish line in a close race....this boat fell off a wake from a faster boat....bet it was quite a ride!!! These boats were running in the mid 40's.... MPH that is.....
> View attachment 746314
> View attachment 746315
> View attachment 746316



Hope everyone was holding on and well braced for when those big bow side hits near side on its a real jolt!


----------



## dancan

I picked up a free Shinny 360 but she's gonna need a piston to become an ExPee Killah Lol


----------



## Huskybill

Maine? Where’s the lobster?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Huskybill said:


> Maine? Where’s the lobster?



In the watah.


----------



## Cantdog

Didn't get a pic of the "Money Shot" in the race....but here she is returning from the finish line......LOL!! Don't know what the body count was aboard but she ran the race at about 40 MPH with all those folks aboard......she's in the 40 foot or more, 1000 hoss or more diesel class!! Bigazzed lobsta boat!!!


----------



## Cantdog

So many good pics....just a small sampling of other nice watercraft in motion....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Just the HP needed!!!!!!
Dam!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Great pics Robin !!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Great pics Robin !!!





LOL!! You almost the the salt can't ya John??!!! As you can see it was a near perfect day for the event....all but a couple of these boats are daily working lobsta boats.......some of the diesel engines cost over $100,000.00 with the reduction gear/clutch.....averages work out to 'bout $100.00 per hoss......that's not counting the boat, rigging and 'lectronics.......you know that's a lot O' bugs to HAVE to catch!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Just the HP needed!!!!!!
> Dam!!!!!



Yep that black boat' "Gold Digger" was wicked impressive diesel boat......he had it turned up to the point that by the sound alone you couldn't tell the difference between it and a big block raced up gas motor at red line.......he ran out at about 51 mph....phew.....'membah........this a basically a one mile drag race......the fastest of these boats have to run at 120% of full throttle or over, for a minute and a half more or less.....not quite the same as an 6-8 second 1/4 mile run.....then they have to go haul 800 traps the next day and the other 800 the day after that.....then the first 800 again on Wednesday....and on and on.....


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! You almost the the salt can't ya John??!!! As you can see it was a near perfect day for the event....all but a couple of these boats are daily working lobsta boats.......some of the diesel engines cost over $100,000.00 with the reduction gear/clutch.....averages work out to 'bout $100.00 per hoss......that's not counting the boat, rigging and 'lectronics.......you know that's a lot O' bugs to HAVE to catch!!!!


That camera takes some really nice pics .


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That camera takes some really nice pics .




Just muh phone.........but new iphone 10R....


----------



## Cantdog

So.......new to me truck arrived at the shop on Friday......came in on a car carrier in a no start condition. Purchased it from my friend 'Nadian Peeet. He had owned it about a month and a half and had real trouble keeping it running. One of it's running moments he brought it to the shop to drop off the plow as he had no space at his rental for it. It seemed to run good......no noise or smoke at start up.....302 V8...and he drove it to St Stephan and back....burned no oil etc. Then it started acting up and not starting so he threw money at it....new battery, coil, ECM relay, external fuel pump and filter etc. Peeet is not at all handy with wrenches so had to hire this all done.....they got it running and he was pleased until he left it in the driveway a couple daze and then it would not start again. We had discussed me perhaps buying it when it was running as he has no use for a plow truck and I been looking for a decent, inexpensive one. He wanted 3 grand, a month or so went by then when it quit this time he threw his hands up and said "2 grand and it's yours.....get it the FXXX outta my driveway!!" So I did. Took me a couple hours to locate the problem.....corroded fuel pump relay connection...cleaned that all up removing the green shemph and she starts perfect now. It stihl has some drive train issues to deal with but overall good solid unit...especially considering the year and being a Maine truck...new tyres etc.

Specs....
1989 F Two Fiddy
EFI 302 V8
5 speed standard
95,000 miles
7.5 foot Western Plow with belt drive pump


----------



## tbone75

Nice truck Robin


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Nice truck Robin



Fer a Ferd........thing is I have a 1990 F450 in stock for any cab/interior front clip related parts......so it kinda made sense....$2,000.00 don't take ya very far in todays truck world.......would have to pay close to that for the used plow!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Fer a Ferd........thing is I have a 1990 F450 in stock for any cab/interior front clip related parts......so it kinda made sense....$2,000.00 don't take ya very far in todays truck world.......would have to pay close to that for the used plow!!!!


Yep , very good price too !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Was a little warm yesterday... plenty of shade in the middle or the road though.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got hot here yesterday but not 98F.


----------



## dancan

Pffft , 98 , I could do that blindfolded chewing bubblegum walking backward smoking a cigarette while drinking a Budlight ,,, pffft .


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Pffft , 98 , I could do that blindfolded chewing bubblegum walking backward smoking a cigarette while drinking a Budlight ,,, pffft .



But since I don't do any of that ,,,, Pffft , 98 ...


----------



## Brent Adams

PUH.....LEEEEASE! 
98°?
It's still that hot here now, and it's after 8 pm. 
Robin, that is a nice truck sir.
Got a 95 F one fiddy 4 x 4. 
Hard to kill. Few simple electrical fixes, and tend to the front suspension, and you'll be fine.
Aint gonna win the drag races, but it'll start and move when the others have PMS and won't.

Dancan, why would you EVEN drink a butt light? Thats not even beer. Youve been lied to......


----------



## pioneerguy600

68 is more likeable to me.


----------



## Brent Adams

Robin, I just looked back at the " Lobstah boat" pics. Awesome stuff. Nice to see the "run what you brung" crowd.
See in as how we aint got the ocean real close by, rednecks like to do that with diesel trucks around here. Probably dont cost as Much. 

Hope to be takin muh ole Sunbird 18' bay boat out this weekend. 
She'll still outrun my sons brand new 22' Sea Pro 22' center console. That ole Evinrude 88 special is still stout, even for bein made in 1989. 

And ifn you needed a big chunk of granite for an anchor, we gots plenty here. Elberton Georgia bein the "Granite Capitol of the world" an all that.


----------



## Brent Adams

Pioneerguy, 68 is attainable down here with a home climate control system, but a fleeting thing in nature. Most often seen between late February and (very) early April. After that and til November, its just @$!#& hot.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> 68 is more likeable to me.


Yes!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sorry, not a place for me, anything over 80F and I am ready to pack it in. Last week I was working on a new composite deck in the direct sun, no breeze and the thermometer showing 101F. Packed it in until the temp fell below 80 later that evening. Have worked full days on the Nevada desert where the temp was over 100 daily, no place for me permanently.


----------



## stihl023/5

I despise the heat. Probably all those years of baling hay. First year not doing it, I'm happy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I also got burned up in the hay fields as a younger fella, was even worse storing the hay away up in the barn lofts, loose 4-5 lbs a day which was mostly water.


----------



## stihl023/5

Oh top of the barn was wicked hot. The weight always always found it's way back. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Pffft , 98 , I could do that blindfolded chewing bubblegum walking backward smoking a cigarette while drinking a Budlight ,,, pffft .


Why would someone drink a Lite Beer.......ewwww


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Why would someone drink a Lite Beer.......ewwww



Well, you know.....it`s Dan and he tries many things.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Oh top of the barn was wicked hot. The weight always always found it's way back. Lol



Wicked hot and never a breeze, not even moving air back then. Put it away loose for a couple of years just before bailers became the norm. Weight, no problem always returned plus a bit....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Robin remember this picture when loading the Furd.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Robin remember this picture when loading the Furd.



That would be a pinch to get out of. Bit of an overload fer any half / 3/4 ton.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> But since I don't do any of that ,,,, Pffft , 98 ...



See , I don't ...


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wicked hot and never a breeze, not even moving air back then. Put it away loose for a couple of years just before bailers became the norm. Weight, no problem always returned plus a bit....LOL


Wicked humid today, and tonight.


----------



## inter_e

Jimmy in NC said:


> Robin remember this picture when loading the Furd.


----------



## inter_e

Ha Ha Ha! You guys had to be praying when you tried to put that damn truck in drive! Or did it fold before you even moved?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

A happy two stroke....oil slowly draining out of the exhaust..


----------



## pioneerguy600

inter_e said:


> Ha Ha Ha! You guys had to be praying when you tried to put that damn truck in drive! Or did it fold before you even moved?



You would have to ask the fellas over at G&R Tree Services...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Watch "V12 Panzer Motor" on YouTube


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC

USPS for the win again.... not sure if my new prop will be here for my up coming trip despite paying for expedited shipping. Pay over 20% more than item cost for shipping and then they cannot get that right. I am not mad at the vendor...they have done their part.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> USPS for the win again.... not sure if my new prop will be here for my up coming trip despite paying for expedited shipping. Pay over 20% more than item cost for shipping and then they cannot get that right. I am not mad at the vendor...they have done their part.



Have the same problems with shipping, really a hit or miss deal with them. I got a 50 lb package of expanding grout landed here in just 2 days from purchase. many small lighter parts can take from 5 - 10 days from the same area, no ryme or reason from the PO.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

I can buy them locally from my Yamaha dealer for much less than they sell online, really don`t know how they do it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC

Loading up the old front wheel drive sleigh with the fiberglass hole behind it. Headed to the lake for the week. You kids behave.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Loading up the old front wheel drive sleigh with the fiberglass hole behind it. Headed to the lake for the week. You kids behave.


 Have fun! Hope the hole in the water treats you kindly.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have fun! Hope the hole in the water treats you kindly.


I do too. Loaded up with all the regular spares: prop, water separator filters, oil, etc. I hope to need none of it. My luck normally isn't that good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Never hurts to go prepared, carry spares and tools plus hope they will not be needed. Had to help out this weekend when some showed up without their gas tank and no battery. Some McGuyvering and a spare fully charged battery with new stainless bolts,washers and nuts, made a couples weekend more enjoyable, had to pull the cowling and manually squirt some fuel directly into the carb throat as well, electric injector seized, no choke model.


----------



## Cantdog

Have fun Jimmy.......damn.....I wish I was on the water....92 'Merican here at the shop......tractor is on the trailer, bush hog in the back of the truck......heading up to get set up to mow Hoss's pasture.....likely no mowing today or tomorrow as it's 'spose to be hotter than today!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Have fun Jimmy.......damn.....I wish I was on the water....92 'Merican here at the shop......tractor is on the trailer, bush hog in the back of the truck......heading up to get set up to mow Hoss's pasture.....likely no mowing today or tomorrow as it's 'spose to be hotter than today!!



Just being by the ocean today dropped the temp 4 - 5 degrees plus felt more like a 10 deg difference, lots of surfers on Lawrencetown beach.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Up here in Henrico NC at Lake Gaston. Tomorrow we will float the hole.


----------



## Cantdog

I 'spect yer hole floated........haven't heard anything......hmmmm........hope yer not lost at sea.......taking the fam on a "Three Hour Tour......a Three Hour Tour".........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thought of Jimmy several times today, actually thought of him as the Skipper, a Three Hour Tour !


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thought of Jimmy several times today, actually thought of him as the Skipper, a Three Hour Tour !


LOL!! I wasa thinking more like G..............naw I won't go there........yet......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! I wasa thinking more like G..............naw I won't go there........yet......


 Kinda big for G ..g.., no?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Kinda big for G ..g.., no?



True.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> True.........



No where close as pretty....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hole is doing well. Amazing the change in boat's attitude when swapping props. According to manufacturer's it dropped 1" of pitch...I think it was more like 2". Anyways the RPM came right up where it should be and I picked up a touch of speed. Sitting over night it shows no water intrusion either. I am pretty pleased overall. 


Now this new body of water with submerged old road beds and such... new poorly marked navigational hazards...all part of the fun I suppose.


----------



## tbone75

Looks like things are going good over here . LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

The fiberglass hole is converting dead dinosaurs into noise and forward movement.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Had noticed a float plane circling a few times and figured it was close...was right. Found him a mile or so up the creek.


----------



## Cantdog

Looking good Jimmy!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Mary Anne for the Win !!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Mary Anne for the Win !!!


?


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## dancan

Happy Bidet John !!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Well Jimmy, time for me to pay the piper on my boat trailer. Noticed my disc brake pads were getting real thin so ordered a set....be here today. Knew all four tires were getting pretty thin......coming home from the island last night lost one somewhere between home and town.....about a mile or so.....made it home OK and went online and ordered 4 new ones.....be here tomorrow.....so....my point is.... sometimes with boats.... "The Hole" isn't always in the water , which for you to dump monies into!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> Happy Bidet John !!!!


Thanks Danny !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Happy birthday John, eat all you want!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Happy birthday John, eat all you want!


Just make sure it's well done!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Just make sure it's well done!!!!!


Got that right !! LOL


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Well Jimmy, time for me to pay the piper on my boat trailer. Noticed my disc brake pads were getting real thin so ordered a set....be here today. Knew all four tires were getting pretty thin......coming home from the island last night lost one somewhere between home and town.....about a mile or so.....made it home OK and went online and ordered 4 new ones.....be here tomorrow.....so....my point is.... sometimes with boats.... "The Hole" isn't always in the water , which for you to dump monies into!!!!!



John , do you hear a lil gurl with a Scottish accent cryin somewhere in the far off distance ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Well Jimmy, time for me to pay the piper on my boat trailer. Noticed my disc brake pads were getting real thin so ordered a set....be here today. Knew all four tires were getting pretty thin......coming home from the island last night lost one somewhere between home and town.....about a mile or so.....made it home OK and went online and ordered 4 new ones.....be here tomorrow.....so....my point is.... sometimes with boats.... "The Hole" isn't always in the water , which for you to dump monies into!!!!!


Robin,

I have a bit over $500 in this little trailer getting it road worthy again. New tires, new hubs, new spare and rim, new marker lights, new rollers, new bow roller, winch strap, safety chains, and I had to make this keel slide to cover the metal. Apparently Shorland'r thinks boat trailers only last 20 years. Older than '99 and parts are NLA! Well.. I saw a 5 gallon bucket and said I have an idea. Now I learned that you cannot glue 5 gallon bucket plastic. Well.. I tried my hand at plastic "welding" to laminate the three layers together. Took three layers so I would have a smooth keel surface but be able to hold it to the metal with 4 heavy duty zip ties. Original had molded in bolts....I have not gotten that far along in my plastic welding experience. 

Overall I am happy how it turned out.


----------



## Cantdog

Bucket plastic is damn tough stuff. In my old sawmill, in the saw trough, right under the saw guides is where all the sawdust hits coming right out of the cut.....the old fella that built the mill lined that area with galv sheet metal. Lot of abuse in a small area sometimes very violent.....the sheet metal would only last a month or so and would be worn through....then it would get debris under it and it would start to lift. Only about two inches from the tips of the saw teeth........typical rim speed is just a bit south of 10,000 feet per minute.....so you can see how a bit of flapping tin can upset the apple cart in a split second. I hated the tin thing because it was dangerous as well as a big maintenance PITA so I changed the bottom out to 2" thick red oak plank.......that wasn't as scary but went away remarkably quick as well......then I tried bucket plastic and was amazed how tough it is......never had to ever replace or fuss with it again......I've probably sawn 100.000 BFT of lumber since then and it's stihl there right now.....good stuff!!!


----------



## Cantdog

We did eat pretty well out to camp last weekend.......Sat night we had fresh corn-on-the-cob, some very tasty Spanish rice, a couple wee drams of Balvenie Caribbean Cask...........and these.....couple nice thick Swordfish steaks, marinated in fresh lemon juice, olive oil and fresh basil......cooked 'zactly 15 minutes on the charcoal...............................MMMMMMMMmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> John , do you hear a lil gurl with a Scottish accent cryin somewhere in the far off distance ?



:****you:.........LOL......not cryin'......I LOVE NEW tyres and NEW brakes......I doo!!!......really.....


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> :****you:.........LOL......not cryin'......I LOVE NEW tyres and NEW brakes......I doo!!!......really.....


 Awww shucks......now I AM crying just a lil'.........that fifth emogee they offer on this site, they won't let show.....bummah...it was SO right for you Dan......LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Bucket plastic is damn tough stuff. In my old sawmill, in the saw trough, right under the saw guides is where all the sawdust hits coming right out of the cut.....the old fella that built the mill lined that area with galv sheet metal. Lot of abuse in a small area sometimes very violent.....the sheet metal would only last a month or so and would be worn through....then it would get debris under it and it would start to lift. Only about two inches from the tips of the saw teeth........typical rim speed is just a bit south of 10,000 feet per minute.....so you can see how a bit of flapping tin can upset the apple cart in a split second. I hated the tin thing because it was dangerous as well as a big maintenance PITA so I changed the bottom out to 2" thick red oak plank.......that wasn't as scary but went away remarkably quick as well......then I tried bucket plastic and was amazed how tough it is......never had to ever replace or fuss with it again......I've probably sawn 100.000 BFT of lumber since then and it's stihl there right now.....good stuff!!!



I got some plastic here that is about 1/4" thick and twice as tough as bucket plastic, we used to cut strips and attach them to snowmobile front runners, lasts well on gravel and bare pavement.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got some plastic here that is about 1/4" thick and twice as tough as bucket plastic, we used to cut strips and attach them to snowmobile front runners, lasts well on gravel and bare pavement.




Sounds like nylon wear bar.......have used a lot of that for various heavy duty friction relief tasks.....good stuff indeed, however it is spendy......bucket plastic 'bout as cheep as it gets!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Trailer pads came in yesterday, tyres "out for delivery" on the Brown truck today.........looks like tyme for me to learn to use "The Old Fella's" new tyre machine!!!! Four trailer tyres be good practice!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Trailer pads came in yesterday, tyres "out for delivery" on the Brown truck today.........looks like tyme for me to learn to use "The Old Fella's" new tyre machine!!!! Four trailer tyres be good practice!!!


Mounted these 13" load range D's with soap and two long bars....do not want to get spoiled.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sounds like nylon wear bar.......have used a lot of that for various heavy duty friction relief tasks.....good stuff indeed, however it is spendy......bucket plastic 'bout as cheep as it gets!!!!



Could be, got a sheet once for free, being tossed from a research facility I was working on an addition to, free stuff followed me home and I find uses for it. Made a few skid pan protectors for ATV`s from it as well, tough chit it is, wear better than steel.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep it is tough......first time I used it was about 30 yrs ago.....used 6" long by 1 1/2" strips as corner glides on a wood elevator I built from scratch in a house we were building. The car was made of 1 1/2 angle iron and flat stock....2' wide, 2' deep and 4' tall, inside lined with 5/4" white oak to match the cabinetry where it arrived on the first floor. Was pretty heavy light but heavier loaded.....had to go back for the first call back in 28 yrs for repairs. Got a chance to inspect the whole job....wear bars looked essentially new......many trips up and down in 28 yrs...Doctor said he burned 5 cord/yr. When I designed the lift I had planned on a nice quiet chain hoist...like a Yale or Jet etc. but near the end the contractor and owner overrode me and bought this cheap rig which was basically a boat trailer cable winch converted at the factory to 110V.......POS.....I was displeased and had to completely redesign and rebuild my hoisting gantry......tried to 'splain that the redesign and rebuild eliminated any cost savings they thought they were getting.....as usual the ones with the $$$ won the argument......Guess what failed......and don't think for a minute that I didn't bring that up when I handed him my repair bill!!! That bill being just about twice what he paid for the hoist 28 yrs ago.......or about the same as quality chain hoist cost.....LOL!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Yep it is tough......first time I used it was about 30 yrs ago.....used 6" long by 1 1/2" strips as corner glides on a wood elevator I built from scratch in a house we were building. The car was made of 1 1/2 angle iron and flat stock....2' wide, 2' deep and 4' tall, inside lined with 5/4" white oak to match the cabinetry where it arrived on the first floor. Was pretty heavy light but heavier loaded.....had to go back for the first call back in 28 yrs for repairs. Got a chance to inspect the whole job....wear bars looked essentially new......many trips up and down in 28 yrs...Doctor said he burned 5 cord/yr. When I designed the lift I had planned on a nice quiet chain hoist...like a Yale or Jet etc. but near the end the contractor and owner overrode me and bought this cheap rig which was basically a boat trailer cable winch converted at the factory to 110V.......POS.....I was displeased and had to completely redesign and rebuild my hoisting gantry......tried to 'splain that the redesign and rebuild eliminated any cost savings they thought they were getting.....as usual the ones with the $$$ won the argument......Guess what failed......and don't think for a minute that I didn't bring that up when I handed him my repair bill!!! That bill being just about twice what he paid for the hoist 28 yrs ago.......or about the same as quality chain hoist cost.....LOL!!


It happens.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> It happens.



Yep it does..........brings to mind an old daily newspaper cartoon by the name of "They'll do it Every Time"......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I think it would work... seems to fit snugly.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Before I pull on that I think I will use this.


----------



## Cantdog

I need something like that spanner to remove the end caps on my Mercruiser trim cyls.......where did you find that Jimmy?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> I need something like that spanner to remove the end caps on my Mercruiser trim cyls.......where did you find that Jimmy?


https://marinetechtools.com/

Little place in SC.


----------



## Cantdog

Holy cow didn't it rain here today!!! My upper driveway at home took a beating but the lower one went away!!!! Boat ain't coming out any time soon either!!! That black stuff on the uphill side of the driveway the town just put in yesterday morning!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looks like the town/ county will be delivering gravel for a couple days.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Looks like they need to lower the shoulders to get the water in the ditch quicker. Pictures are always hard to tell though.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like the town/ county will be delivering gravel for a couple days.



Yeah and this isn't the first time.....last washout exposed the old metal culvert....they replaced that with a larger plastic one but the culvert has never been the issue. A couple washouts ago I made a stone trough just above the uphill end to divert the water into the ditch, which worked excellent until the ditch/culvert froze up and then it rained hard and washed the drive way out........when they replaced the driveway end they dug my sluice out and replaced it with gravel so now it washes away at least once a year.......glad I have an upper driveway that we use more anyway.....such is life on the sidehill.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah and this isn't the first time.....last washout exposed the old metal culvert....they replaced that with a larger plastic one but the culvert has never been the issue. A couple washouts ago I made a stone trough just above the uphill end to divert the water into the ditch, which worked excellent until the ditch/culvert froze up and then it rained hard and washed the drive way out........when they replaced the driveway end they dug my sluice out and replaced it with gravel so now it washes away at least once a year.......glad I have an upper driveway that we use more anyway.....such is life on the sidehill.....



They are just now catching on to using the heavier crushed stone, 3 - 4" kind for diversion sluices. I mentioned it to the guy who is in charge of Highways maintenance here about 3 years back, was actually building him a set of new stairs at his home when the subject came up. We get a washout every big rain at the intersection here, well he used big stone as infill about a year back and guess what, it has survived intact for several heavy rains now. Now I see they use it at almost every wash out now all along the #7 hwy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Looks like they need to lower the shoulders to get the water in the ditch quicker. Pictures are always hard to tell though.



Slope.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Slope = Rise / Run.



Fixed it for you buddy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Fixed it for you buddy.


 Water runs down slope under normal conditions assisted by gravity.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Water runs down slope under normal conditions assisted by gravity.


Yes...yes it does.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## dancan

Hey Robin !
Since you like Pffftpopple so much 


















I got a nice tight stack for you , hardly any airgap so bring a trailer , no wasted space


----------



## Cantdog

End of a fairly long day......tyme for a beverage!! Had to give this a try.....tastes just like it sounds!!! Brewed in Biddeford Me. Methinks Danny would go for this one!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Robin !
> Since you like Pffftpopple so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a nice tight stack for you , hardly any airgap so bring a trailer , no wasted space




Jeeze Dan........you need a squeezah!!! Squeeze that right into chip board.....4 X 8 sheets.......good business chance right there!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

'Geediants list on the back.......yep Mayne stuffs right in it!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Spruce beer just don't sound good ?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> 'Geediants list on the back.......yep Mayne stuffs right in it!!!!
> 
> View attachment 752538


I'd give it a go atleast once... I'll try most things once.


----------



## Cantdog

The spruce beverage was not bad......not bad at all.....different.but in a good way. We stopped a a little store just outside Ellsworth....just had a big facelift/remodel....family owned for evah.....old folks gone....very nice folks too. Daughter and her retired State Trooper husband run it now and he put in a major beer cave and stocked it with Maine brews and he's way into it......we made several purchases...next up it this lil' diddy frpom Liquid Riot in Portland Me. Damn decent IPA!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

Today has made me tired......took in an extraordinary amount of new work......some of it fun and profitable but will be tiring.....'nutha tall green can and it'll be sleepy tyme for this one.....looks like I ain't retiring soon.......and that makes me tyred too........no rest for the wicked.....and ovahall I ain't been real good. through my entire existence.......guess it's depends on who ya talk to......don't see much rest in my future......I got pahats that need replacing but don't see the tyme to get it done.....maybe in a couple yeahz.........by then I can go on the dole full boogy......be just like Ron and John....'cept for the spam......and stuff and stuff.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Today has made me tired......took in an extraordinary amount of new work......some of it fun and profitable but will be tiring.....'nutha tall green can and it'll be sleepy tyme for this one.....looks like I ain't retiring soon.......and that makes me tyred too........no rest for the wicked.....and ovahall I ain't been real good. through my entire existence.......guess it's depends on who ya talk to......don't see much rest in my future......I got pahats that need replacing but don't see the tyme to get it done.....maybe in a couple yeahz.........by then I can go on the dole full boogy......be just like Ron and John....'cept for the spam......and stuff and stuff.....


You need a fun advisory job.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> You need a fun advisory job.


Oh I give a LOT of advice......for free even....sometimes...LOL!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

[emoji3]


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

Looks like you may need a new valve Jimmy.....that one looks a 'lil bented........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Looks like you may need a new valve Jimmy.....that one looks a 'lil bented........


 Likely fecked up the cylinder head a bit also, seen that once many years ago. Have a 3208 Cat apart now with bent rods. A friend and neighbor has a 671 to power a rotary that we have to pull down and rebuild, they be heavy to handle, the 20 ton excavator has no problem picking them up.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Story from PEI is that drove into the shop [old Mack]. Those old Mack motors were tough. They loved to lug along... I don't doubt it was still kicking.


----------



## pioneerguy600

They sure were tough, blowing a mile long blue streak behind and still pulling a big load, but slowly!


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Real tough squirrels!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Jimmy, how`s the fiberglass hole in the water doing?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Jimmy, how`s the fiberglass hole in the water doing?


Not bad. Circulation pump should be at the house today. 

I did some changing on the winch/bow stop last night. It's much better than it ever has been as the winch strap will no longer run itself apart. 

Also got some Oetiker clamps for fuel lines. Much cleaner than worm clamps and better clamping. Should keep the ends of lines looking better too..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Replaced the bow winch strap a month or so ago. Noticed it was showing signs of wearing ...half worn through last weekend. It does not fold over the supprt anymore and no chance of abrasion when it doesn't touch anything.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Takes a long while to catch up to it all, then when you think you have it all, wear n tear will create more work.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


>



Nice work boots.


----------



## shadco

Jimmy in NC said:


> Not bad. Circulation pump should be at the house today.
> 
> I did some changing on the winch/bow stop last night. It's much better than it ever has been as the winch strap will no longer run itself apart.
> 
> Also got some Oetiker clamps for fuel lines. Much cleaner than worm clamps and better clamping. Should keep the ends of lines looking better too..




Nice.

A Henry O?

.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

shadco said:


> Nice.
> 
> A Henry O?
> 
> .


Yep. Original too...not a Taylor built. Loading up tomorrow for trip to Gaston.


----------



## shadco

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yep. Original too...not a Taylor built. Loading up tomorrow for trip to Gaston.



Classic hope you have good weather, take a jacket.

.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

shadco said:


> Classic hope you have good weather, take a jacket.
> 
> .


Looking at the forecast wondering if it is worth taking it with us. Meh... a marginal day at the lake is still a day at the lake.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well its dang near frosty here this AM (63°F). Not sure what's wrong with my "global warming" but it is August here in NC right now. Should be atleast 10° warmer headed to the low 90s.. 

Off to put some ethanol free in the bilge and smell the premix. You kids be good.


----------



## shadco

Gotta mow this morning, guess I won’t have to worry about the dust, now where did I put my jacket.

.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Single digits this morning, won`t be long before frost!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

shadco said:


> Gotta mow this morning, guess I won’t have to worry about the dust, now where did I put my jacket.
> 
> .


Was chilly this AM bringing the boat back from the ramp up here at Gaston. Took a nice run up river and the wife saw what good a Henry O is... had 15-20mph winds. Lots of boats crawling along... I just left the trim down and let it plow. She breaks through chop real well for a 17' hull. I've found myself wondering if it was all worth it... to rehab this old girl and the trailer... but today I remembered why I did it. Helps that my kids love it too. Youngest refused to nap but fell right asleep on the ride.


----------



## dancan

Should I buy a Tree46HexPee ?






Not !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Should I buy a Tree46HexPee ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not !!!



Nope, Ryopi gets the job done ! The deer still there?


----------



## dancan

Just tracks .


----------



## dancan

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-home-outdoo...ws/1455953550?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Hucksavarna Sale !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-home-outdoo...ws/1455953550?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> 
> Hucksavarna Sale !!!!



Sure are purty!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Road trip, then tree felling later today.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Found this in the front of the ancient boat house where we were renting last weekend. Wonder what the pig is rated for...


----------



## Cantdog

Just by the shaft size I'd guess 4-8000 lbs line pull.......perhaps not with that motor.....must have been fairly quick as not much reduction with that pulley set up.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Very flat grade and I am assuming a track setup at one point to just pull boats up out of the puddle on a carriage. Probably could do it with much less. I am guessing speed was critical.


----------



## Cantdog

Had to go down the Harborside (Cape Rosier, Brooksville, Me) yesterday to fit the custom screens I built to screen in an 8 foot by 9 foot garage door.....went fairly well but the jambs were allover the place....knew that going in so I built to the largest dimensions. I mentioned this place earlier.....these poor folks are forced to live in their garage while the rest of the place is built. I feel bad for them......we're also working on two other properties they own nearby......check out the stone work!!.....It's only partially completed......


----------



## Cantdog

Couple more......


----------



## Cantdog

Different stone work from different stone guys......this will be their patio/barby area once completed......this is where the right hand granite stairway leads too. All this ovahlooking the Penobscot River , just across the Bagaduce River from Castine of course....


----------



## Cantdog

All clearing and wood cutting was done by my neighbor using only Hooskvarnahz........if you're gonna do this quality work you gotta start with good equipment!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Could cut those toothpicks with a handsaw, Husky be a second choice....LOL
That close fittin stone work wasn`t done in one day, very fine fitment there.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Could cut those toothpicks with a handsaw, Husky be a second choice....LOL
> That close fittin stone work wasn`t done in one day, very fine fitment there.



Most 50-60 foot tall spruce......grew up all together and grew tall......I 'spect what they left will all blow ovah within a year or two now they have no protection....then you could use a Stihl to do clean up....I guess...

Yep a local company called "Freshwater Stone" does that work....they made their name doing that kinda fitment using smooth pink granite beach stones that they said were from freshwater washes.......pfffft.....we had them build a fire place/wall back in '85.....it was 26 foot wide and 20 foot tall with a builtin stone wood box that was 3 foot tall. 2 foot deep and 4 foot wide and a 4 foot wide Rumford style firebox all out of beach rocks brought in from Islesboro....same joinery though.....couldn't fit a pencil between them...no mortar showing.....two guys working 8 hrs might one or perhaps two stones in a day..... Work like this is prefabbed in their shop these days but still way impressive non-the-less!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Most 50-60 foot tall spruce......grew up all together and grew tall......I 'spect what they left will all blow ovah within a year or two now they have no protection....then you could use a Stihl to do clean up....I guess...
> 
> Yep a local company called "Freshwater Stone" does that work....they made their name doing that kinda fitment using smooth pink granite beach stones that they said were from freshwater washes.......pfffft.....we had them build a fire place/wall back in '85.....it was 26 foot wide and 20 foot tall with a builtin stone wood box that was 3 foot tall. 2 foot deep and 4 foot wide and a 4 foot wide Rumford style firebox all out of beach rocks brought in from Islesboro....same joinery though.....couldn't fit a pencil between them...no mortar showing.....two guys working 8 hrs might one or perhaps two stones in a day..... Work like this is prefabbed in their shop these days but still way impressive non-the-less!!!!



Plenty of air chisel work if done like one of the stone masons I know of, real time consuming making templates, scribeing and chiseling to fit.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Plenty of air chisel work if done like one of the stone masons I know of, real time consuming making templates, scribeing and chiseling to fit.


Likely air chisels used at the shop but all onsite work still done with striking hammers and chisels by hand for the final fit. They do a lot of very high end jobs like this one plus all sorts of kitchen/bath counters and such. A guy who I worked with for years doing carpentry hurt his back on a carpentry job and was laid up for a while and couldn't work. When he got better he shut down his business and went to work for them doing most all their most important counter patterning and installations. I was talking to him one day and said "Let me get this straight.....you hurt yourself doing carpentry and realized you were getting older and perhaps you could not continue in this business so you quit and went to lug rocks for a living instead...right?" He laffed and said "Yep"....Dave was never one to use more words than necessary...LOL!!


----------



## ken morgan

That stone work is nice, but it will get even better after a couple of years of aging and weathering.... 40 or 50 years from now it will be real bad azz.


----------



## Cantdog

Dave and I built the house that I spoke of the fireplace they built. Wish I had some pics of that but they are all 35mm as that was before the digital era....


----------



## Cantdog

I went on their website looking for pics of that fireplace but had not luck....to old I guess. However I did find another pic that I was involved in.


----------



## Cantdog

That is a pic of a support brace for a second story post and beam master bedroom balcony. Dave ( A different Dave) and I built it in the shop and installed it...then they did the stone work around them. The back side of the brace shown in the pic with the two large holes sat flush on




the cement foundation wall...the big turned dowel was cut into 6" pieces that fit snugly in the brace and 2 1/2" holes were rotobroached into the concrete then epoxied in place to hold thing together until they got the stone support installed!!


----------



## Cantdog

Found some pics of that installed too and some of the other stone work in that home. Dave and I also did all the over hang and knee work.......soffit was 5 foot wide.....


----------



## ken morgan

Cantdog said:


> Found some pics of that installed too and some of the other stone work in that home. Dave and I also did all the over hand and knee work.......soffit was 5 foot wide.....


large overhangs like that are great,they keep the sun out in the summer yet allow it to come in the windows in the winter for natural temp control.


----------



## Cantdog

ken morgan said:


> large overhangs like that are great,they keep the sun out in the summer yet allow it to come in the windows in the winter for natural temp control.


Sure does and also adds a great amount of protection to the rest of the building from rain etc.....


----------



## Cantdog

Slack.........it is!!


----------



## Cantdog

THis is not looking good....but stihl quite a ways off.......hopefully it'll steer a bit further east.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been slack posting, not slack working, many things to do.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> THis is not looking good....but stihl quite a ways off.......hopefully it'll steer a bit further east.....
> 
> View attachment 756955


Get your slickers and get back to pulling pots!


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Get your slickers and get back to pulling pots!


Planning on heading for the island Thurs......returning Sun.....plans may have to change depending on sea conditions. Trying to get back on the trailer in heavy seas is not a good plan. May have to come in earlier......or a day or two later. Can't do much with the interwebs out there so won't be able to monitor the coming weather conditions as closely as I can from here. Looks like, presently at least, that Dorian is likely passing offshore on it's way to see Dan and Jerry......only time will tell.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We don`t need or want it but will ride out whatever comes our way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan and I really don`t need any more tree work, hurricanes have a habit of downing trees.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Page 3 alert.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slacckers ! We got a hurricane approaching, all efforts to be in ready mode being exerted.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Slacckers ! We got a hurricane approaching, all efforts to be in ready mode being exerted.


Didn't even hurt my tarp/boat cover. Pickup chips and beer.


----------



## Cantdog

Boat's all fueled and other fluids checked......propane's is all aboard and secured.....meeting my friend John at two this afternoon at the town dock on the island. We'll use the crane and hoist the tanks out of my boat and set them right in the back of his truck........all my ducks are in a row so far!!! Nice day here!!

Couple pics of the racks I threw together for the old fella's truck......White oak for the stakes left over from some project......all the rest is clear vertical grain doug fir that was packing for something or other...can't remember what......FREE STUFF!! Did have to break down and buy $16 worth of galv carriage bolts, washers, loc washers and nutz.
I am gonna fill in the head board more on either side later but gotta save up for more bolts.......


----------



## Cantdog

Got back with the three 100 lb propane tanks and realized my tractor was stihl up at Hoss's....How the hell am I gonna get them aboard?......damn tanks are heavy to boost up 5 1/2 feet to get them ovah the side of the boat......like to load them here rather than struggle them down the slip at the dock.......hmmmmm....I'm all alone......hmmmm. Came up with a scheme that worked very nice. Opened up the big doors at the shop and put the lift up....backed the tailgate of the truck in under the ramps and let the lift down of the tailgate and rolled them out onto the lift platforms and put the lift all the way up then backed the stern of the Seaway in under the ramps.......let the lift down until the ramps were sitting level on the stern and rolled them right aboard!!! I like muh lift!!!! A LOT!!!!

Time to head out.....you all have a good weekend....hopefully Dan and Jerry won't get blown away!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Real nice custom headache rack Robin, I just have one of those common steel jobs but they do whats required of em.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nice rack Robin. I've got a full width tool box. I have a love hate relationship with a truck tool box.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a force 2 hurricane blow through here last Saturday, lost power/electricity on Sat afternoon, just got it back tonight, internet was spotty during that period as well, TV and phones, worked occasionally. Thousands of trees down all over the province.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had a force 2 hurricane blow through here last Saturday, lost power/electricity on Sat afternoon, just got it back tonight, internet was spotty during that period as well, TV and phones, worked occasionally. Thousands of trees down all over the province.



Once things normal out Danny'll be in heaven.......lotsa FREE Wood!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Once things normal out Danny'll be in heaven.......lotsa FREE Wood!!!!!



Even before the storm there was more ,free , wood than there is time for getting it cut down and rounded up.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Boat's all fueled and other fluids checked......propane's is all aboard and secured.....meeting my friend John at two this afternoon at the town dock on the island. We'll use the crane and hoist the tanks out of my boat and set them right in the back of his truck........all my ducks are in a row so far!!! Nice day here!!
> 
> Couple pics of the racks I threw together for the old fella's truck......White oak for the stakes left over from some project......all the rest is clear vertical grain doug fir that was packing for something or other...can't remember what......FREE STUFF!! Did have to break down and buy $16 worth of galv carriage bolts, washers, loc washers and nutz.
> I am gonna fill in the head board more on either side later but gotta save up for more bolts.......
> 
> View attachment 757748
> View attachment 757749
> View attachment 757750
> View attachment 757751


your work is sooo cleen.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Got back with the three 100 lb propane tanks and realized my tractor was stihl up at Hoss's....How the hell am I gonna get them aboard?......damn tanks are heavy to boost up 5 1/2 feet to get them ovah the side of the boat......like to load them here rather than struggle them down the slip at the dock.......hmmmmm....I'm all alone......hmmmm. Came up with a scheme that worked very nice. Opened up the big doors at the shop and put the lift up....backed the tailgate of the truck in under the ramps and let the lift down of the tailgate and rolled them out onto the lift platforms and put the lift all the way up then backed the stern of the Seaway in under the ramps.......let the lift down until the ramps were sitting level on the stern and rolled them right aboard!!! I like muh lift!!!! A LOT!!!!
> 
> Time to head out.....you all have a good weekend....hopefully Dan and Jerry won't get blown away!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 757752
> View attachment 757753


You are too much.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to see you are still with us Bobby, thanks for dropping by!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> You are too much.



Just old or lazy....or perhaps both....sometimes have to think outside the box!!! I think those suckas are heavier than they used to be!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been slack posting, not slack working, many things to do.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## Cantdog

Looks like busy work Jerry!!!! Was this up to your camp?

Here's what I spent some time with ovah the weekend...afta the hurrycane whizzed by. Got the new to me Honda genny out as the bride wanted to use the 'lectric egg beetah to make banana bread......got about haff done, then had to dig out the old briggs riggs...damn thing started second pull after sitting 10 months. Me and that Hondah going to have a reckoning........ordered a brandy new on today...the "Companion" model but 2200 watts.....if I can remedy this one can run them in parallel......put out 4.2K and can lug one in each hand......way better than my Kazawki 3800 take two men and a small boy to move it...and it has wheels!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Last summer pics from at the camp Robin, sure looks different up there now but have to drag the Canon camera back up there for more pics as the ones on my phone won`t load to my puter. Finally ready to lay down the topsoil but will wait for next spring for that so I can get a good root system going, got 50 lbs of real good grass seed and should have good grass by next fall. Next project is the storage shed, hauled in all the building materials, gravel and concrete bases last week before the hurricane. Likely a lot of trees down along that 14 mile stretch of track.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Looks like busy work Jerry!!!! Was this up to your camp?
> 
> Here's what I spent some time with ovah the weekend...afta the hurrycane whizzed by. Got the new to me Honda genny out as the bride wanted to use the 'lectric egg beetah to make banana bread......got about haff done, then had to dig out the old briggs riggs...damn thing started second pull after sitting 10 months. Me and that Hondah going to have a reckoning........ordered a brandy new on today...the "Companion" model but 2200 watts.....if I can remedy this one can run them in parallel......put out 4.2K and can lug one in each hand......way better than my Kazawki 3800 take two men and a small boy to move it...and it has wheels!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 758879
> View attachment 758880



I know those small gennys are real handy and capable when running right, best of luck getting it fixed up right.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know those small gennys are real handy and capable when running right, best of luck getting it fixed up right.



Yep they are ......this one will likely cost me as much as new once I get it straightened out. My inexperience concerning these particular units will cost me dearly. Learned a tremendous amount since I bought this one......,.and learned a lot more once I had it as you see in the pics........I was not the first one that's been in there.....bad deal...but I bought it...so...you know "The Pit Bull"......we'll come out the other side eventually and the sun will shine again. Only a yr old but many many hrs on it.....engine is solid.....you know these thing run a max compression of 75 lbs in their best moment!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

So.......afta I realized I didn't have the tools on the island to completely tear the Hondah down we took the dogz for a walk....this is afta the hurrycane was long gone.........note the absence of any credible seas on the shore! Apparently the hurrycane was busy with Dan and Jerry at the tyme these pics were taken.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> So.......afta I realized I didn't have the tools on the island to completely tear the Hondah down we took the dogz for a walk....this is afta the hurrycane was long gone.........note the absence of any credible seas on the shore! Apparently the hurrycane was busy with Dan and Jerry at the tyme these pics were taken.
> 
> View attachment 758897
> View attachment 758898



Real nice day there, that is the way it looked here on Sunday, the day after the storm.


----------



## Cantdog

Had to take the bride to a romantic sand beach........a true State O' Maine sand beach!!! No nekkid ladies to be seen..........signed ..."sad here in west igloo"......guess the grainz of sand might be a bit coarse for nekkivity............and the beach a bit steep for some for laying on........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Miss that place Lad......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Miss that place Lad......


Well............git chir azz up heah!!!!.......it's still there and the camp is way better than it was when you were up last.......even got a civilized place for you to sleep!!


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> All clearing and wood cutting was done by my neighbor using only Hooskvarnahz........if you're gonna do this quality work you gotta start with good equipment!!!



Even Rosie O'Donnell will look good when you set the bar that low from the start Lol


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Even Rosie O'Donnell will look good when you set the bar that low from the start Lol


Damn!!! You going back a century or two.....how long it been since you been on heah??? Fekkin Stihlacktite.....


----------



## dancan

Been busy you know , no downtime when you run Stihls , just like a Timex they be , "Takes a licken' but keeps on ticken' !"
Unlike a WhoskaI'mbrokedagainfixmeonemoretimekavarna ....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Been busy you know , no downtime when you run Stihls , just like a Timex they be , "Takes a licken' but keeps on ticken' !"
> Unlike a WhoskaI'mbrokedagainfixmeonemoretimekavarna ....




Oh Gawd.......you having nightmares again.....you know there's a pill for that.....I heah it's good for wood


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Had to take the bride to a romantic sand beach........a true State O' Maine sand beach!!! No nekkid ladies to be seen..........signed ..."sad here in west igloo"......guess the grainz of sand might be a bit coarse for nekkivity............and the beach a bit steep for some for laying on........
> 
> View attachment 758899
> View attachment 758900
> View attachment 758901



Looks like the wrong exposure to the wave action, sand continually washes away in the direction of the foreground, rocks get ground up in the background, sand washes away with the wave action. Want some sand, its piled up over 13' deeper on the Red Island than ever before in any living peoples memory.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Glad to see yall survived dorian. Hope yall stay well


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> Glad to see yall survived dorian. Hope yall stay well



Thanks Jer, was quite a storm.


----------



## Cantdog

So........crappy day here...figgered I'd dig into that Honda 2000i. Man I took a lickin' on that one....heathenz been in there before...buggered screws missing AV rubbers, dirt and corruption throughout. Amazing the kept the outside looking so good whilst totally fekkin up the innards. Ordered some new tools to help with this pit bull attack. Diamond coated tiny round files for the female connections, half round diamond coated files for cleaning the tiny male parts of the same connectors and some diamond coated tweezer like files for cleaning both male and female spade connectors.


----------



## Cantdog

Took this thing mostly apart and shined ,polished and greased all electrical connections and did carb cleaning and checked and cleaned the spark screen in the muffler. Didn't really find a "Smoking gun" issue but just went through the whole rig. Need to order parts...the heathen removed the in line fuel filter then wore the brass carb drain screw completely out......flat blade screwdriver won't hardly work...buggered....hate to put it together missing/needing parts so I'll just be patient and continue on it when they come. Might work fine...might not......tyme will tell. But one thing for certain.......brandy new 2200 companion model will be here on Monday. This one will work fine....eventually....I've taken an attitude about it.....probably end up with more in it than if I bought new....meh.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> So........crappy day here...figgered I'd dig into that Honda 2000i. Man I took a lickin' on that one....heathenz been in there before...buggered screws missing AV rubbers, dirt and corruption throughout. Amazing the kept the outside looking so good whilst totally fekkin up the innards. Ordered some new tools to help with this pit bull attack. Diamond coated tiny round files for the female connections, half round diamond coated files for cleaning the tiny male parts of the same connectors and some diamond coated tweezer like files for cleaning both male and female spade connectors.
> View attachment 759498


Oooooooo.........shiney!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Oooooooo.........shiney!!!!!!!




Yep they seem to work very well........now the bride wants more diamonds.........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep they seem to work very well........now the bride wants more diamonds.........


Lol......never saw them before.......

Use to use diamonds for cutting tools 

One friend made diamond draw dies. Shape a hole in the diamond and draw wire thru it. Seems simple enough.


----------



## Cantdog

I never saws these before either but most all 'lectronics today use very tiny plugs and are damn near impossible to clean if they get corrosion......these were not cheep but are just the ticket.....and it seems that I have a number of different connectors that need help on different vehicles and other rigging....had to bring my lighted magnifier to the shop in order to use them accurately.....old eyes...meh...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I never saws these before either but most all 'lectronics today use very tiny plugs and are damn near impossible to clean if they get corrosion......these were not cheep but are just the ticket.....and it seems that I have a number of different connectors that need help on different vehicles and other rigging....had to bring my lighted magnifier to the shop in order to use them accurately.....old eyes...meh...


I’ve been out of electronics so long memory was in Kilobytes......

Name of manufacturer?


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I’ve been out of electronics so long memory was in Kilobytes......
> 
> Name of manufacturer?




My favorite IPA.......Innovative Products of America..............designed in 'Merica.....made in China....pre tariff !!!!!!


----------



## dancan

241 Ryobi 2.0 for the win !
Makes short work of Snellerized wood


----------



## Cantdog

Good thing you were in dozy pffffirrr.....where's all the blow down hardwood from yer hurrycaine....???


----------



## Cantdog

Waiting patiently at the shop for muh brandy new genny......fondling the "New to Me" used/abused one to pass some tyme. Decided to drain the gas tank and flush.......hmmmm......what's that rattling around in there?.......Ahhhhh now I see....Damn....the more I go the more there is to rectify. Can't 'magine why this thing didn't run consistently.....the heathen removed the inline fuel filter, which I was already aware but now I find the long filler neck filter has been jammed right down inside the tank.....likely from a gas can.....so that meenz the actual fuel filter was the main jet.....damn heathenz..... Ordered $45 worth of hardware yesterday to replace the missing/buggered screws, filters, missing AV rubbers etc. Gonna be a bonnafided expert on these little rigs before it's ovah.......only a few bolts left in it I ain't taken out.....yet....LOL!! Hondah Adult Education Course....1.10....Only $600 before parts and special toolz!!! Gas tank all flushed and parts reinstalled in the correct order now. Can go no further until more parts arrive.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Waiting patiently at the shop for muh brandy new genny......fondling the "New to Me" used/abused one to pass some tyme. Decided to drain the gas tank and flush.......hmmmm......what's that rattling around in there?.......Ahhhhh now I see....Damn....the more I go the more there is to rectify. Can't 'magine why this thing didn't run consistently.....the heathen removed the inline fuel filter, which I was already aware but now I find the long filler neck filter has been jammed right down inside the tank.....likely from a gas can.....so that meenz the actual fuel filter was the main jet.....damn heathenz..... Ordered $45 worth of hardware yesterday to replace the missing/buggered screws, filters, missing AV rubbers etc. Gonna be a bonnafided expert on these little rigs before it's ovah.......only a few bolts left in it I ain't taken out.....yet....LOL!! Hondah Adult Education Course....1.10....Only $600 before parts and special toolz!!! Gas tank all flushed and parts reinstalled in the correct order now. Can go no further until more parts arrive.



Chance one takes buying used, been there and done that before. First time I was ever took bad was on a 10 hp Evinrude, thing looked brand new and only used in fresh water, would run wide open for about 3 - 4 mins and overheat. Main bearings shot totally, the kind that were bronze and held in place with babbit, then bored and honed to size. That outboard became a boat anchor...LOL, me out $450.

My lovely gas engined air compressor would start on Sat but wouldn`t rev up, would backfire and stall, spent over an hour pulling the carb off, cleaned it up real good but still the same stall out, sparkplug was black n sooty looking, changed that out for one from my generator, worked fine all day Sunday..


----------



## Cantdog

OOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo..........The Costa Rican Rat Hound giving the new genny a once ovah......performing the "sniff test"


----------



## Cantdog

Didn't smell like drugs, bombs or food.......so .......meh......"open it if you want...my interest is now lost"


----------



## Cantdog

All unpacked and filled with oil.......going to pick up some E free gas at lunch tyme and let this thing run for a bit this afternoon......start the break in period.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got about 6 hours in on the new storage shed at the camp, Dan can see the concrete curbs we got off the lot clearing job.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Good thing you were in dozy pffffirrr.....where's all the blow down hardwood from yer hurrycaine....???


Well , it blew all around me and Jerry ... 
Only busted a spruce top at my house , nuthin at Jerry's .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well , it blew all around me and Jerry ...
> Only busted a spruce top at my house , nuthin at Jerry's .



Only 6 - 7 small poles down on the road into the camp, guys came in on Friday evening and didn`t even need to cut the trees off the road, just toss them aside, rotten fir trees. Nothing down anywhere near the camp.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a good base under it, had to cut down 3 nice old trees to make room for it,


----------



## Cantdog

Looking good Jerry!!! Nice drainage......and support!!! This coming weekend I'll start transporting materials and staging gear out to the island to start renovations on the small camp. Haven't lifted a tap on it in 40 yrs......repairs are now critical. Finally decided I'm going to have to do the project bassackwards as the cedar roof I put on it in 79 has failed. Plan was to jack it up, put new sills and joists under it then move it about 10 feet north and 6 feet east. Then redo the roof as I am changing the roof framing as well. But due to the critical nature of the failed roof I must jack it up and level it where it is then stage it on three sides and basically do away with the whole roof system and reframe the new roof design and sheath it and trim the rakes and eves. Then reroof it.....likely going metal there. The remainder of the deck and sidewall/window work and ,movement be done next year. Be much easier to tear it down and build new but the value is not so much in the building itself as in the right to have it there so a bit harder job but necessary.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Looking good Jerry!!! Nice drainage......and support!!! This coming weekend I'll start transporting materials and staging gear out to the island to start renovations on the small camp. Haven't lifted a tap on it in 40 yrs......repairs are now critical. Finally decided I'm going to have to do the project bassackwards as the cedar roof I put on it in 79 has failed. Plan was to jack it up, put new sills and joists under it then move it about 10 feet north and 6 feet east. Then redo the roof as I am changing the roof framing as well. But due to the critical nature of the failed roof I must jack it up and level it where it is then stage it on three sides and basically do away with the whole roof system and reframe the new roof design and sheath it and trim the rakes and eves. Then reroof it.....likely going metal there. The remainder of the deck and sidewall/window work and ,movement be done next year. Be much easier to tear it down and build new but the value is not so much in the building itself as in the right to have it there so a bit harder job but necessary.



These remote jobs take so much time just getting stuff there, made just a bit easier when I built the road over through the woods to my place. Still takles time but less handling, a load now takes about 3.5 hours from home to the camp travelling cross country through the woods. Getting stuff out to your camp on the island is even more time consuming and takes many trips.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> These remote jobs take so much time just getting stuff there, made just a bit easier when I built the road over through the woods to my place. Still takles time but less handling, a load now takes about 3.5 hours from home to the camp travelling cross country through the woods. Getting stuff out to your camp on the island is even more time consuming and takes many trips.



Yes it does......and on my camp work it depends on wind and wave just getting there and being able to get materials ashore once there. Then I have to do my work in the late fall which is when the westerlies get going pretty good!!! But at least it's not boring!!! Try to get most everything needed out there before the weather changes.....I can work around and through chitty weather but it must be pretty decent for transportation of materials from the boat to the beach.

Put 3.5 hours break in tyme on the brandy new Hondah genny yesterday......me likey.......smooth.....steady 2690 rpm @60cycles on idle/eco-throttle and 3990 rpm @ 60 cycles off eco-throttle....very steady power at both settings....hoping the "new to me" one ends up as good......decided overnight that whilst I have it so far apart and am waiting on parts I had better adjust the valves......I 'spect it's nevah been done and know for absolute certain it has ovah 500 hrs on it. Green output light flashes one blink for each hundred hours of run time every startup with 5 being the max memory the inverter retains....5 blinks equaling 500 hours OR MORE.....and it blinks 5 tymes and I'm pretty sure it's OR MORE!! Anyway valves should be adjusted/checked every 300 hrs according to the book. Good tyme to take care of it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Before the road/trail I had to haul everything up there by boat or barge, was real slow going and more handling, happy camper me now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

They yard is a whole lot smoother and rock free,


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry !
Was talkin to a buddy of mine today , he had to cut a pine tree 30+" at the butt , it's up in lake Charlotte , it's on one of the islands .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !
> Was talkin to a buddy of mine today , he had to cut a pine tree 30+" at the butt , it's up in lake Charlotte , it's on one of the islands .


 Well that`s two trees now I know of, not real bad for after hurricane cleanup.


----------



## Cantdog

Nice Hoss chews Jerry!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Nice Hoss chews Jerry!!!!



Found right there on the lot many years ago, was a haul way and brow area for interior logging operations. Was told by a few oldesters that they seen 2,500. logs piled high in that yard waiting for ice out.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Finding some pics from a few years back, some changes since,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Even earlier, before and after,


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!! AAAAAaaahhhh.........The evah popular asphalt siding!!!! My great Unc was more stylish.....his was amber brick pattern on the sidewalls and red brick pattern on the lower aprons...making it look like a brick foundation!! I have three 12 foot walls to redo on the small camp and I will finally have done away with that stuff!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

During the time the old camp was being built it was whatever was the cheapest and quickest method mostly used in its construction. Back then it was a long trip up the lake running a 1.5 hp Elto on an 18' long heavily built wooden boat....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Likely the same time frames on both camps....late 40's/early 50's.....for mine. But it looked a bit shabby but was still intact 70 or so years later.....cheap and quick would have figgered right into Unc's overall scheme........LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Our old camp was started in 1955 and sort of completed by 1956, watertight the first year and then a couple windows cut out and a back door filled in. Even the original roof was done in rolls they called rubberoid. Only lasted about 5 years and we then installed 3 in ones or as others called them, 3 tab shingles.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Here is another old camp built just one year before ours, still standing today,


----------



## pioneerguy600

My uncles camp from the same period did not fair out as well,


----------



## Cantdog

Yep thems "campy" LOL........that's what happens when people lose interest....reverts to dirt pretty quick. The original part of my camp I've dated to at least 1892....it's what's my bedroom now. The other two rooms were added seasonally.....the "living room" in 1948 and the and the kitchen in 50. There is one surviving pic of the original part likely taken in '07 or so.....old grainy pic.....never see the shed unless you knew where to look as the pic was of the whole harbor with the ancestral sloop boats on their moorings taking center stage.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My earliest pics of the camp are black and whites on film taken with a Kodak box type camera. Have albums with my family , the camp and lake taken through the years, good memories. The old camp that was my uncles has been revamped some, new owner spends weeks there in August and plenty of weekends up til the lake ices over.


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> Likely the same time frames on both camps....late 40's/early 50's.....for mine. But it looked a bit shabby but was still intact 70 or so years later.....cheap and quick would have figgered right into Unc's overall scheme........LOL!!



I'm sure Auntie specified the two tone siding scheme. She liked decorating things. Everything was painted yellow and red....chairs, tables, inside of the cabinets, outhouse.....smooth egg shaped rocks she collected from Boom Beach to define her flower gardens.....yellow and red.......really yellow and real red. Unc's buoy colors so it was all a write off to the tax man...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Spent a bit more time on the "New to Me" genny.......figgered I'd better adjust the valves as I said it very likely never been done......just a 'nuther cubical in this Pandora's Box!! Cam belt has cracks...not good...intake valve was tighter than spec but did have clearance cold.......exhaust valve was tighter than hell....like over a full turn on the adjuster just to get slack!!!!!!! Adjusted it close to spec...way better compression on the pull cord!!!! So........now I gotta separate the cases to replace the timing belt.....geeeezus......oh well..no time like the present.....timing belt $21....meh...just gotta take it back apart and go further into it. Very much like a chainsaw......not real big and not heavy to move about. All good learnin'....if it puts out reliable power when I get it back together I'll have just about as much in it as if I just bought another new one...................but.....at least I'll know may around these rigs......nobody rides for free....


One nice thing is I downloaded the full owners manual and the OE service manual for these gennys......the bride has a printer at her office that will print both sides of the paper in order automatically......gotta love that!! Service manual is 45 pages and sells for $40....think I'll have her print another copy to take to camp and leave there.


----------



## Cantdog

Daylight......let the gathering begin!!! Gotta pick up a couple hundred BDFT of boarding boards and a couple dozen 2 X 6 X 8s to transport out to camp......first bits for the small camp renovation. High surf advisory in effect today due to Humberto passing way offshore I 'spect. Same advisory we had for Dorian....hardly saw a ripple.....might be different this time...nevah know with the ocean. If I can't land the materials on the beach they can sit aboard until it calms itself......not planning on starting the project yet just procuring what's needed a head of time.

I see wee have a Hurrycaine Jerry in our future too!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hopeful that all the big blows will be forced well to the East of us now that the air temps are falling, water temps take a bit longer to drop so still possible for a hit here. Lucky me to be on a lake, not the ocean for me any more. Sort of cut ties with it slowly over the years. The island we held the Steeroast on has lost 40 - 45' of its shoreline facing the open ocean, washing away every storm dumping dozens of tall spruce trees into the surf each storm but the sand has nearly filled in the harbor mouth, built up 13 - 15 ' deep and stretching for a half mile further out toward the open ocean. I didn`t get pics the last trip out there this summer as it was fog bound and only had 20' visibility, next trip out should be cleared and will get some pics, only a channel there now, whole bay has filled in.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep thems "campy" LOL........that's what happens when people lose interest....reverts to dirt pretty quick. The original part of my camp I've dated to at least 1892....it's what's my bedroom now. The other two rooms were added seasonally.....the "living room" in 1948 and the and the kitchen in 50. There is one surviving pic of the original part likely taken in '07 or so.....old grainy pic.....never see the shed unless you knew where to look as the pic was of the whole harbor with the ancestral sloop boats on their moorings taking center stage.


My uncles camp that I went to whenever I could was built in 1912 I think. Second oldest camp on the Fulton Chain of Lakes in the Adirondacks. 
Clear Cedar siding. We repaired it one time and he got proper replacement. Without 19 coats of paint. 
“Looks like diamonds on a Bronx wh0re”
He got it about 46-47.......favorite place on earth to me. 
He went every weekend and 3 weeks in the fall. 
He just sold it.....9 years ago he was paying on $330,000 assessed value........so I couldn’t afford it. 
He prolly paid $2-3,000when he bought it. 
Still had the wood/electric stove he bought it with. 
Folks that work in Old Forge can’t afford to live there any more. 
An era has passed.


----------



## Stihl 041S

So cabin building looks interesting


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

Things that go BUMP in th' night.........!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Pretty ruff on the shore when we got out to the island but we timed it prefect and was able to row everything we brought ashore except the building materials on Fri. Things calmed down by Sat. and was able to get the rest on the beach.......a bit tricky bringing in 12 foot material in an 8 foot skiff so the wave action must be minimal.....

Realized on Sun, that this was the last day of summah......75 degrees 'Merican and clean/ calm so even though we planned on returning Sun afternoon we decided to stay and return early in the morning on the first day of fall......but when we awoke it was blowing holy hell SW....hmmmmm......just like fall...hmmmmm. It blew itself out be afternoon and we were able to get away around 4PM...

On the equinox the sun doesn't quite set within the mouth of the harbor.......it will by the next time we head out weekend after next.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Things that go BUMP in th' night.........!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 761457
> View attachment 761459



Back when there was logging going on and booms of logs being brought down our lake there was many stray floaters drifting around the lake. Made nighttime travel a bit hazardous!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Back when there was logging going on and booms of logs being brought down our lake there was many stray floaters drifting around the lake. Made nighttime travel a bit hazardous!



Oh yeah......when I was a boy and the river runs on the Penobscot and pulp operations on the coastal islands were in full swing the driftwood on most of the beaches out there were feet deep in 4 foot stuff and logs and pushed quite away back up into the woods where the storms deposited them. Was an awesome time for beach combing as a youngster!!! Rather rare to see this these days....the beaches are pretty much bare except for lost fishing gear.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Back when there was logging going on and booms of logs being brought down our lake there was many stray floaters drifting around the lake. Made nighttime travel a bit hazardous!



LOL but back then you probably were putting along at a ripping 5-6 knts........not 25-30 MPH you can do these days!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL but back then you probably were putting along at a ripping 5-6 knts........not 25-30 MPH you can do these days!!



True that but still a scary thing to bump a saw log at full tilt in the dark, never did but came close a time or two on a moon lit night, heavens knows how many we passed in the fog or dark of night.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> True that but still a scary thing to bump a saw log at full tilt in the dark, never did but came close a time or two on a moon lit night, heavens knows how many we passed in the fog or dark of night.


Slocan Lake in BC still has logging. 
The train that went on the barge down the middle of the lake is gone. 
But seeing the top corner of a log when in the canoe was a “Right Now” moment. 
As you know......like hitting a rock. 

And at night........moonlight nights only.


----------



## pioneerguy600

No more floating logs here now but was common back during the 60`s, last river drive here was around 1965, log booms and rafts are a thing of the past.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> No more floating logs here now but was common back during the 60`s, last river drive here was around 1965, log booms and rafts are a thing of the past.


Last I heard it here is still a pond at Slocan Lake. Railroad in the lake is gone.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Rosebury BC at the opposite end from Slocan where the pond was in 1983


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No more floating logs here now but was common back during the 60`s, last river drive here was around 1965, log booms and rafts are a thing of the past.



Last one herewas in '76 on the Kennebec. I 'membah ....musta been ''71 or '72 I was hitchhiking up to my grandfathers camp on Hancock pond in North New Portland (In western Maine, no where near Portland Me.) Was walking along a beautiful stretch on the Kennebec just outside Skowhegan......this has always been one of my most favorite stretches of road......completely over hung with hardwoods, the road (RT 2) following exactly the bends of the river....they had a jamb just where the river rejoined itself from being split to service the mills in town......I was walking along...coastal boy...nevah seen river drive up close.......might have been enjoying combustables at the time too......all of a sudden KAFEKKIN' BOOOOM......holy chit 'bout soiled muh pants.....they used a LOT of stick 'splosives!!! There as four foot wood up in the air seemed like a hunnert feet........but just after the whole clot of wood picked up speed down stream.....needless to say I'd already picked up speed in the upstream direction!!


----------



## Cantdog

You see the iron boat in the pic......in 1978 My father and I finished out a 34' foot glass hull for a fella to go on the scallop rodeo........we installed a Detroit 453 that we removed from one of those boats....had 70 hrs on the motor......guy bought it at auction for $500.....had a new gear on it as well....a real score.....the $$$ I made from that job bought me my '59 PanHead FLH......which I stihl own..41 yrs later......I'm verrrah fortunate that scooter can't talk.......lot of miles on both of us now......most hard....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Great video Lad.


----------



## Cantdog

I know we've seen parts of this before but it's the 'Nadian version.........great footage and music......the subtitles are wicked funny...!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I know we've seen parts of this before but it's the 'Nadian version.........great footage and music......the subtitles are wicked funny...!!



Got to wait till lunch on Friday.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Got to wait till lunch on Friday.


Yep.......it takes a while......awesome footage though...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep.......it takes a while......awesome footage though...


And always better on “The Big Screen”


----------



## Huskybill

Fight? Ok?

How many of you keep a music roll of toilet paper in the glove box in the truck. When Mother Nature calls I’m not taking any chances with leaves,,,,,,lol

The big metal sealed container first aid kit is under the seat.


----------



## Cantdog

Huskybill said:


> Fight? Ok?
> 
> How many of you keep a music roll of toilet paper in the glove box in the truck. When Mother Nature calls I’m not taking any chances with leaves,,,,,,lol
> 
> The big metal sealed container first aid kit is under the seat.


Meh..........the best emergency material evah to keep on hand whilst cutting in the deep woods......is kotex......and duct tape....maybe a cell phone these daze


----------



## Cantdog

Went on a long hike Sunday on the island.....found some wood for Danny to cut....nice short stuff.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Went on a long hike Sunday on the island.....found some wood for Danny to cut....nice short stuff.....
> 
> View attachment 761630
> View attachment 761631
> View attachment 761632
> View attachment 761633
> View attachment 761634



Gnarly!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gnarly!


Yep.....tuff spot to call home for rooted things.....as you can see they are growing on bare azzed ledge......what dirt there is is just broken rocks....they been there a long, long time. Just up over "The Mountain" as the family always called it, right up behind where the long gone homestead used to be. They look like trees you might see at high elevations but right there is probably not over 200 feet above sea level.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep.....tuff spot to call home for rooted things.....as you can see they are growing on bare azzed ledge......what dirt there is is just broken rocks....they been there a long, long time. Just up over "The Mountain" as the family always called it, right up behind where the long gone homestead used to be. They look like trees you might see at high elevations but right there is probably not over 200 feet above sea level.......



Open to the prevailing winds?


I cover territory like that in back of mt there is high and long granite ridges.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Open to the prevailing winds?


Oh yeah.....the island is somewhat rectangular and is oriented just about due north and south with a spine of 7 mountains running down the center with the exception of Wentworth Mountain and Duck Mountain which the two southern most and more favor the west side of the island. This place is facing west and is partway up south slope Wentworth Mountain. In the last pic with Eva sitting under the tree I am facing about due west and what you see in the background is ocean and sky. The ocean being perhaps a quarter mile away.


----------



## Cantdog

Here's another pic looking due south from the same place more or less......what looks like a valley between me and Duck Mountain is actually Duck Harbor. You can't see the summit of Duck mountain because what looks like the top is simply a high, wide bluff blocking the view of the summit. Most any place up high on this island is pretty sparse and very wind blown....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sparse soil, salt air and wind exposure will do it every time. Limited moisture held in that rock rubble.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sparse soil, salt air and wind exposure will do it every time. Limited moisture held in that rock rubble.



Yes it's surprising trees can even cling there and survive.....I believe those pines are very old.

These life forms are better adapted to life there!!!! They like it in the shade of the pines and probably get some nutrients from the fallen, decaying needles..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lichen. Good stuff to smoke...


----------



## pioneerguy600

My helper,


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## Cantdog

Hydraulic man is a good friend!!!! Gonna be a nice shed Jerry!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hydraulic man is a good friend!!!! Gonna be a nice shed Jerry!!


 Hydraulic man has been a great asset for me up there, may not look like much but it sure has been useful.
It will hold all the junk now stored inside the camp, need the space to be able to complete inside renovations. Was thinking I should put a roll up door on the shed, there is a 5' X 6' roll up made for sheds.


----------



## Cantdog

The hike we took the other day had a destination. The trail we were on is the park trail to town......and it crosses the road about half way to town.....from that intersection the trail goes to Eli's Creek and crosses Wentworth Brook fairly early after you cross the road. My great, great grandfather bought the property from Duck harbor to Sharks Point Beach in 1835......there it abutted the Wentworth property which was considerable I assume as the mountain was named for them. There is an island legend about a young girl Named Betty Wentworth that drowned in the brook there......she was buried in the family's yard. I am not sure of the year but it was before 1850. I guess the sadness drove the family away from the island...she was young...like 10 or so. Anyway my father always talked of finding the grave and we did 40 odd years ago......me, my father and my niece. The bride and I tried a few years back to find it again without success. I was asked last year by the oldest native islander living today if I knew where it was........I said yes....he said good...very few even know of it these days.
Sunday we trekked through the woods looking.....well that bugged me that I knew the story and had been there, I could not actually take anyone there. The brook is named after the girl...The Betty Wentworth Brook....comes down off Wentworth Mountain and emties into Deep Cove...a rather sheltered tiny cove. After searching without luck closer to Eli's Creek I went to Deep cove and sat for a spell and thought while the dogs rested and the bride beach combed. I envisioned the place as it would have been back then. It was just grass and ledge then ..no trees. Now it is all grown up in spruce.....some big and some thicket type stuff. So we left the trail and followed the brook inland. What seemed like a terrible place to settle with steep, stony sides began to look actually awesome. The brook was rather narrow but the erosion patterns were stunning......inland a few hundred feet the ravine opened up and though still steep about halfway up was a plateau on either side of the gulch....an ancient flat stream bed cut down the middle by the brook. The flat was perhaps 100 feet wide on each side. This was what I remembered so I searched the north side all the way to where the park trial crossed the brook. The bride was done but I knew we were not to far from the road so I said go ahead up the trail and wait for me at the road. I continued along the flat edge.......about two hundred feet in I came on the ancient yard with house and barn stone foundation and stone wall to keep the oxen and cows in.......and sure enough right there in the yard was the stone marker I was looking for......right on the edge of the steep bank going down to the brook where she drowned was her final resting place. A rough, natural nearly square stone perhaps 6 inches square buried upright in the ground like a small obelisk .....the top sheared away clean at a rather steep angle as I remembered.
It must have been a wonderful place to live in those days as the site was protected by the deep ravine on the north and south sides and without the trees you would have seen the ocean to the west.....small protected cove and an ox cart trail up to the homestead.....flat land that actually had dirt to dig in without the usual amount of rocks....to bad my great great grandfather's neighbors didn't survive ....would have been awesome to still have neighbors who been there as long as we have.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The hike we took the other day had a destination. The trail we were on is the park trail to town......and it crosses the road about half way to town.....from that intersection the trail goes to Eli's Creek and crosses Wentworth Brook fairly early after you cross the road. My great, great grandfather bought the property from Duck harbor to Sharks Point Beach in 1835......there it abutted the Wentworth property which was considerable I assume as the mountain was named for them. There is an island legend about a young girl Named Betty Wentworth that drowned in the brook there......she was buried in the family's yard. I am not sure of the year but it was before 1850. I guess the sadness drove the family away from the island...she was young...like 10 or so. Anyway my father always talked of finding the grave and we did 40 odd years ago......me, my father and my niece. The bride and I tried a few years back to find it again without success. I was asked last year by the oldest native islander living today if I knew where it was........I said yes....he said good...very few even know of it these days.
> Sunday we trekked through the woods looking.....well that bugged me that I knew the story and had been there, I could not actually take anyone there. The brook is named after the girl...The Betty Wentworth Brook....comes down off Wentworth Mountain and emties into Deep Cove...a rather sheltered tiny cove. After searching without luck closer to Eli's Creek I went to Deep cove and sat for a spell and thought while the dogs rested and the bride beach combed. I envisioned the place as it would have been back then. It was just grass and ledge then ..no trees. Now it is all grown up in spruce.....some big and some thicket type stuff. So we left the trail and followed the brook inland. What seemed like a terrible place to settle with steep, stony sides began to look actually awesome. The brook was rather narrow but the erosion patterns were stunning......inland a few hundred feet the ravine opened up and though still steep about halfway up was a plateau on either side of the gulch....an ancient flat stream bed cut down the middle by the brook. The flat was perhaps 100 feet wide on each side. This was what I remembered so I searched the north side all the way to where the park trial crossed the brook. The bride was done but I knew we were not to far from the road so I said go ahead up the trail and wait for me at the road. I continued along the flat edge.......about two hundred feet in I came on the ancient yard with house and barn stone foundation and stone wall to keep the oxen and cows in.......and sure enough right there in the yard was the stone marker I was looking for......right on the edge of the steep bank going down to the brook where she drowned was her final resting place. A rough, natural nearly square stone perhaps 6 inches square buried upright in the ground like a small obelisk .....the top sheared away clean at a rather steep angle as I remembered.
> It must have been a wonderful place to live in those days as the site was protected by the deep ravine on the north and south sides and without the trees you would have seen the ocean to the west.....small protected cove and an ox cart trail up to the homestead.....flat land that actually had dirt to dig in without the usual amount of rocks....to bad my great great grandfather's neighbors didn't survive ....would have been awesome to still have neighbors who been there as long as we have.



What a great history and story Robin, they all say around the lake that I am the keeper of the lakes history now. I garnered it from the men that were in their late 90`s up to 104 years old when I was just 7 - 10 years old, those oldsters told me I have a very old spirit, I sat for hours and days having them relate what they knew about the lake and its history. It should really be written down now, by myself and a very few others that have a smidge of knowledge of the mostly forgotten history of that remote area. I can still find every old homestead, orchard, barn and even fruit trees that have been abandoned before the mid 1850`s. The old stagecoach and roadhouse, watering wells, trails and between lake sluice + rail tracks are all long grown over and gone. Many graves long lost as well.


----------



## dancan

Betchya me , the MightyMouse and one of my Ryobis could put a whoopin on them Isle of the Mann trees


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> The hike we took the other day had a destination. The trail we were on is the park trail to town......and it crosses the road about half way to town.....from that intersection the trail goes to Eli's Creek and crosses Wentworth Brook fairly early after you cross the road. My great, great grandfather bought the property from Duck harbor to Sharks Point Beach in 1835......there it abutted the Wentworth property which was considerable I assume as the mountain was named for them. There is an island legend about a young girl Named Betty Wentworth that drowned in the brook there......she was buried in the family's yard. I am not sure of the year but it was before 1850. I guess the sadness drove the family away from the island...she was young...like 10 or so. Anyway my father always talked of finding the grave and we did 40 odd years ago......me, my father and my niece. The bride and I tried a few years back to find it again without success. I was asked last year by the oldest native islander living today if I knew where it was........I said yes....he said good...very few even know of it these days.
> Sunday we trekked through the woods looking.....well that bugged me that I knew the story and had been there, I could not actually take anyone there. The brook is named after the girl...The Betty Wentworth Brook....comes down off Wentworth Mountain and emties into Deep Cove...a rather sheltered tiny cove. After searching without luck closer to Eli's Creek I went to Deep cove and sat for a spell and thought while the dogs rested and the bride beach combed. I envisioned the place as it would have been back then. It was just grass and ledge then ..no trees. Now it is all grown up in spruce.....some big and some thicket type stuff. So we left the trail and followed the brook inland. What seemed like a terrible place to settle with steep, stony sides began to look actually awesome. The brook was rather narrow but the erosion patterns were stunning......inland a few hundred feet the ravine opened up and though still steep about halfway up was a plateau on either side of the gulch....an ancient flat stream bed cut down the middle by the brook. The flat was perhaps 100 feet wide on each side. This was what I remembered so I searched the north side all the way to where the park trial crossed the brook. The bride was done but I knew we were not to far from the road so I said go ahead up the trail and wait for me at the road. I continued along the flat edge.......about two hundred feet in I came on the ancient yard with house and barn stone foundation and stone wall to keep the oxen and cows in.......and sure enough right there in the yard was the stone marker I was looking for......right on the edge of the steep bank going down to the brook where she drowned was her final resting place. A rough, natural nearly square stone perhaps 6 inches square buried upright in the ground like a small obelisk .....the top sheared away clean at a rather steep angle as I remembered.
> It must have been a wonderful place to live in those days as the site was protected by the deep ravine on the north and south sides and without the trees you would have seen the ocean to the west.....small protected cove and an ox cart trail up to the homestead.....flat land that actually had dirt to dig in without the usual amount of rocks....to bad my great great grandfather's neighbors didn't survive ....would have been awesome to still have neighbors who been there as long as we have.


Helluva story. My family place was old. The old Breese sisters sold the house because my mom would buy it. Mom grew up across from the home place. The home place was would outside the Breese family for the first time. Since it was first deeded. 
There was a tree that a family member carved his initials on. He used to come to paint on the lower lawn. SFBM. 
He left some sketches too......dad donated them to the local historical society.....10 years later he went back and no one could find them. 
Built in 1812 the main house had a lot of Breese history. Barn. Dam and mill......double shutters because of Indians. 
Dad and I were all over the house when we redid it. Two cisterns for water in the basement. 
For years someone would come to the house to get a tiny end of land from the original land grant. 
26 acres tillable and across the creek 6 acres with house and barn. 
$7,800 in 48.......


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Went on a long hike Sunday on the island.....found some wood for Danny to cut....nice short stuff.....
> 
> View attachment 761630
> View attachment 761631
> View attachment 761632
> View attachment 761633
> View attachment 761634


Really nice pictures Robin! Thanks....You can see the alluvial deposits and the continental plates with those granite deposits. They go all the way down to Georgia.
Read your neat story on young Betty Wentworth...finding her grave. Wonderful.....love that stuff....and history. 

This is Rosh Hashanah on the Jewish calendar. Their New Year. Was a time of reflection and celebration for an agricultural new beginning. Funny how I went to this site this morning. Haven't been here for awhile. Must feel a connection with my northern fellow Yankees. 
Take care my friend. Word around is this winter may be rough. But what else is new....rt!? lol


----------



## cheeves

Exceptional Posts you guys! Thank you....you made my morning!


----------



## dancan

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/snow-calgary-1.5302806
Winter is on the way ...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/snow-calgary-1.5302806
> Winter is on the way ...




YAKKKK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Nothing but apples on the trees.


----------



## Cantdog

Getting closer.........34 degreez 'Merican here this AM!!! Cold 'nuff to snow but real clear so not a chance......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nothing but sun and clear skies, not warm enough to run the AC and no flies!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I just finished a nice smoked rib roast dinner - and it’s 39° out here in upstate NY. 


Gotta love fall - the weather is just plain beautiful.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Getting closer.........34 degreez 'Merican here this AM!!! Cold 'nuff to snow but real clear so not a chance......


And it was 100°F here. Saves on wood.


----------



## stihl023/5

Jimmy in NC said:


> And it was 100°F here. Saves on wood.


They say frost/freeze warning tonight. I havent even started the furnace yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> They say frost/freeze warning tonight. I havent even started the furnace yet.



I had a wood fire last night.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had a wood fire last night.


Its a little cool in here but nice.


----------



## Stihl 041S

90s on Thursday......30s driving home this morning


----------



## dancan

If I had bigger trees , I'd run a bigger bar Lol


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> If I had bigger trees , I'd run a bigger bar Lol


It's your story.. tell it how you want little fella.


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> It's your story.. tell it how you want little fella.



I spoused that there were a couple on that lot that I coulda drug out the big chain and jus ripped them out roots and all ....


----------



## stilh036prohog

Y'all are nuts ok 3/8p or .325


----------



## Stihl 041S

stilh036prohog said:


> Y'all are nuts ok 3/8p or .325


Which LP and what saw?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Which LP and what saw?


Square ground semi chisel skip NK on the 200T.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Square ground semi chisel skip NK on the 200T.


Oh my.......
Or the high HP LP from Europe.

You ever use the Gravely stump grinder attachment?


----------



## pioneerguy600

I could use a stump grinder this week but will likely use the excavator instead,don`t have a stump grinder.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh my.......
> Or the high HP LP from Europe.
> 
> You ever use the Gravely stump grinder attachment?


Have not but have talked to those that have. Shaun Kolbus makes/made them. No brakes on the machine make it a handful to run on bigger stumps I hear.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Have not but have talked to those that have. Shaun Kolbus makes/made them. No brakes on the machine make it a handful to run on bigger stumps I hear.


There is a YouTube video I saw


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> There is a YouTube video I saw


Yeah... I've seen the unit in person. Its painfully slow. How big are the stumps you want to grind and how many?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yeah... I've seen the unit in person. Its painfully slow. How big are the stumps you want to grind and how many?


Never know......just low enough
Just makes it easier to park farm equipment with out stumps. 
Some are tough to stump with a saw


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> If I had bigger trees , I'd run a bigger bar Lol



And a bigger saw, we got to soon get the saws out to do some more cutting. I got the door for the storage building at the camp, got to get that installed so the shed is watertight for the winter. After that will be firewood season...LOL


----------



## cheeves

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh my.......
> Or the high HP LP from Europe.
> 
> You ever use the Gravely stump grinder attachment?


Father had one and gave it to his buddy...scrounger friend Dave Small. Guy has a yard full of "acquired" equipment from over the years.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> And a bigger saw, we got to soon get the saws out to do some more cutting. I got the door for the storage building at the camp, got to get that installed so the shed is watertight for the winter. After that will be firewood season...LOL



I dunno bout that bigger saw ideer ...


----------



## Red97

Still at it I see...


----------



## dancan

Red97 said:


> Still at it I see...



Well you know , Stihl for the win , Sucksavarna for second place if you're a Sucksavarna owner .
Second is not a win so Sucksavarna = Looser ...
That is ,,, unless you're in the biz of repairing = Sucksavarna for the win !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

We gots bigger saws, no sucksavarnas allowed.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> And a bigger saw, we got to soon get the saws out to do some more cutting. I got the door for the storage building at the camp, got to get that installed so the shed is watertight for the winter. After that will be firewood season...LOL


Tis a Farm Boss 066


----------



## Cantdog

I see that's the "Long Bar" model....boat anchor......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Tis a Farm Boss 066


 If it turns chain and cuts wood, be good enough for the 90% of the population.


----------



## dancan

pAIge 3 bump to the top HuskaSucksaVarna for second place !!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Must be the lousy Chineese parts fault..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Shoulder of the stud stuck in the cover, relief required in cover.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Shoulder of the stud stuck in the cover, relief required in cover.


No. Cram the bar nut on to 150 lb-ft with crap in the threads when installing the bar...pull the nut you get nut and stud.


----------



## Cantdog

Looking pretty fall like here!!


The clock is ticking!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Looking pretty fall like here!!
> 
> 
> The clock is ticking!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 765521
> View attachment 765522



Beautiful, we got lots of color here also, the wind and rain did not take them all yet.


----------



## dancan

Jus daum lucky I didn't get to them yet Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will be driving through them for 3 hours tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

Got my driving through them in the rain done yesterday lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hoping for better weather tomorrow.


----------



## Cantdog

Just back from the island.....beautiful day here on the rock Bound Coast of Maine!!! Clear, 55 'Merican, light NW breeze...'bout 10 knts on the water!! 'Spose to be nice tomorrow but then the chit hits the fan.....Wed night an Thurs lotsa rain and 40-45 mph winds......the bride has a couple things to take care of at the office then she wants to ride and do some leaf peeping later this afternoon.....I'm guessing last chance...have to start raking after this coming blow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lots of leaves dropped off last night when we had some heavy showers and a bit of Southerly wind.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Nothing going here. 
Cool enough to cut wood.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Most tree leaves gone now, had a strong storm blow through yesterday.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Most tree leaves gone now, had a strong storm blow through yesterday.


Yep....mostly gone by here too....

Before and after pics!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mostly just yellow leaves here and there now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Trees will likely be even more bare at the lake, will see tomorrow, gets dark too soon now to go in the evenings.


----------



## Cantdog

Guess I'll have to head to the island and check on the skiff after that rain and blow.....still pretty breezy here tomorrow they are saying so it looks like Sunday.....just out and back...maybe take some hardwood firewood and bit more interior lumber this trip. Will want some inside work for when it's poor outside when I go out for a couple weeks for my fall session. Jacking/leveling the small camp then tear the entire roof off and reframe and resheath with pine boards then do all the eve ovahangs and rake trim...tighten it up for winter and roof it in the spring...be quite a bit of work for one old fella...LOL!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

P


Cantdog said:


> Guess I'll have to head to the island and check on the skiff after that rain and blow.....still pretty breezy here tomorrow they are saying so it looks like Sunday.....just out and back...maybe take some hardwood firewood and bit more interior lumber this trip. Will want some inside work for when it's poor outside when I go out for a couple weeks for my fall session. Jacking/leveling the small camp then tear the entire roof off and reframe and resheath with pine boards then do all the eve ovahangs and rake trim...tighten it up for winter and roof it in the spring...be quite a bit of work for one old fella...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> View attachment 766813
> P



You just need to make the drive, unc.


----------



## Cantdog

Well now............An 80cc Silvah Top.......hmmmmm......not her first rodeo, looks like.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Well now............An 80cc Silvah Top.......hmmmmm......not her first rodeo, looks like.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 767162
> View attachment 767163
> View attachment 767164
> View attachment 767165


Dibz on the Total Boat products.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dibz on the Total Boat products.



That's phosphoric acid....rust converter...goes under primer. It's destined for the underside of the cab on my truck ...once I get back to that project.....'sides you don't need that....your rolling stock lasts way out past the running gear as is.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> You just need to make the drive, unc.


I’d love too........interning is vewy vewy valuable......


----------



## dancan

Dibz on that ratty ole workbench !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Dibz on that ratty ole workbench !



Just a bunch of repurposed firewood...LOL!


----------



## Cantdog

'Nuthah day......'nuthah nor'eastah.......


----------



## Cantdog

Ahhhhhhh That was the one I was looking for......the last door onto the truck this morning!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Wow.......nice work....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Wow.......nice work....


Thanks Unc.......just 'nuther day. That particular door setup was the worst of the bunch to build....well...not the door actually as the door was about the same as the other six but the jamb was a PITA....on the short side jamb with was 7 3/8" wide/deep.....on the tall/hinge side the jamb was 8 3/8" wide/deep. So the transition had to occur in the top two sections of jamb....hard to calculate the pitch/angle not knowing how much I might use up in making the joints...worked out to about 2.2 degreez........that door had to be 5/16" taller than all the rest as well, due to the fact it was inswing and the outside top of the jamb had to line up with the top jamb outswing door 5" to the left of it so the trim would all line up......that's why we call it cu$$tom.....heavy on the cu$$ing at times!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

You learn and manufacture new words.....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> You learn and manufacture new words.....


Yes...and completely new combinations......sometimes going on until you run completely out of air....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yes...and completely new combinations......sometimes going on until you run completely out of air....


Like when I saw 2.810+.001 on an OD as 2.810-.001 because there was a Bore of of 1.810-.001 elsewhere on the print. 
I started with MOTHERPUSSBUCKET!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Rain this morning...should be ending shortly....gotta load up wall brackets, staging planks and a glass ladder and head down to camp today. I 'spect muh skiff is either totally sunk or darn close to it. We've had a LOT of rain since we were there last. Just a quick down and back today.....rain again overnight and tomorrow so this is just a delivery run and skiff rescue. Rain day tomorrow means a saw day at the shop.....got a couple ready to go home this week but have 10 or more waiting attention.....this is the time of year folks want their saws in good order.....taking up a lot of space they be......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Rain this morning...should be ending shortly....gotta load up wall brackets, staging planks and a glass ladder and head down to camp today. I 'spect muh skiff is either totally sunk or darn close to it. We've had a LOT of rain since we were there last. Just a quick down and back today.....rain again overnight and tomorrow so this is just a delivery run and skiff rescue. Rain day tomorrow means a saw day at the shop.....got a couple ready to go home this week but have 10 or more waiting attention.....this is the time of year folks want their saws in good order.....taking up a lot of space they be......


Should be a good trip.......have fun


----------



## MGoBlue

Stihl 041S said:


> Should be a good trip.......have fun


Missed you at the PA gtg today Uncle Rob! Did ya forget?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Naaaaaaa....troubles at work.


----------



## dancan

Slackers !


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> View attachment 768957
> 
> 
> Slackers !



Slackres........we’re French.....


----------



## Cantdog

Rainy Sunday here yesterday. Bride went to Portland shopping with a friend so I was on my own for the day. Shoulda been hard into the 8 cord pile at the shop....shoulda spent the day working on the dozen or more client saws that I need traded for cash. But as it was raining wood cutting was out, the rain also made test running repaired saws a problem, I decided to do something I been putting off for years literally.......evah since I got that big saw Danny made me buy up and running, which caused a near totally repositioning of other machine tools in that area of the shop. That has made a lot of my dust collection duct work in the wrong places or just capped off and an array of hoses run all ovah the place as needed.....really sucked and is time consuming switching chit back and forth. I've been acquiring the needed blast gates, floor sweeps, pipe y's etc. and decided a rainy Sunday without interruption was the correct tyme to get after it. Dust collection sweeps (elbows) are large radius bends and very heavy duty as is the piping. Have not been looking forward to this project. It's always way easier to build a new line rather that tap into or change as existing line. I knew from the start I didn't have all the parts to complete the two lines I had to work on.....but what I was lacking was at the very end of the run so a lot (the hard part) could be accomplished with what I did have on hand. 

First order of business was to change the old Unisaw line to connect the Wadkin to. This meant taking down part of that trunk and cutting a few inches from the ceiling run to relocate the down pipe off the wall enough to get in a floor sweep and blast gate and a Y with a 4" line and blast gate to run to the saw. That took a while but was pretty straight forward.


----------



## Cantdog

That accomplished I was pumped to start the other line......this I had to tap into an existing line, run 4' of straight 6" pipe, put in a 90 degree sweep at 45 degrees down then a 45 degree sweep to get to vertical, a 6" to 5" reducer and a 5" blast gate. From there I needed more stuff but to get it that far took hours. I had what they call a 6" "Saddle Y". This is a half diameter length of pipe with a 45 degree Y. Instead of taking all the existing duct work down to install a conventional Y this allows you simply (?) cut out the fish mouth in the existing duct work, slip the saddle Y over it and rivet it in and make it air tight with alum tape. I also made up metal strap hangers to secure the run to the ceiling joists but was lacking the correct bolts to finish it. So bolts tonight and order the rest of the stuff today to connect to the Unisaw and my other table saw that is hooked to the Unisaw. Wicked PITA but gonna be way better directly......the 6" pipe under the blast gate is just to prop the whole mess up whilst I secured it...be going to 5" from the blast gate on.


----------



## Training Wheels

@Cantdog 

Nice work wish I had the space and the work for such a nice set up!

BR,

~TW


----------



## Cantdog

Training Wheels said:


> @Cantdog
> 
> Nice work wish I had the space and the work for such a nice set up!
> 
> BR,
> 
> ~TW



Thanks.........been all my life getting this far!!!...LOL!! But there is always more to do....


----------



## dancan

Sorry ,,, Not !!! 

I may not have known what it was but I can smell a good deal Lol


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Sorry ,,, Not !!!
> 
> I may not have known what it was but I can smell a good deal Lol



LOL!!!!! Very nice saw.....use it for much more than I thought I would.....it runs a lot when I working in the shop these daze and therefore really needed to hooked up to the system!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## jhellwig

This is still here? Holy cow.


----------



## dancan

T-Bone's fault !


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry , I had a choice between a P42 and a Huxa372Sumthin , both runners for 75$ each !
I told him to take the HuskaWhatever to John Ross & Sons and I got the P42


----------



## tbone75

dancan said:


> T-Bone's fault !


Cliff started it !!!

I just posted a bunch of BS LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry , I had a choice between a P42 and a Huxa372Sumthin , both runners for 75$ each !
> I told him to take the HuskaWhatever to John Ross & Sons and I got the P42



Whatt!! The Husqvarmit would make great fill in concrete. You got the better saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Cliff started it !!!
> 
> I just posted a bunch of BS LOL



And whorded up a lot of saws n parts....LOL


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> And whorded up a lot of saws n parts....LOL


Yes I did. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

So.......Started an interior copper mine this week. The plan was to pull apart an old, existing copper shower pan and replace with a new custom built one extending up the shower stall walls to around 6'-6". Tearing the old one out revealed major issues!!!! Seems I gotts lotsa carpentry to do before any copper work!!! I will find out just how much today as the plumber unhooked the drain late yesterday afternoon and I'm now ready to pull the old pan and see what is under it.....or perhaps what is NOT under it!!

Looks like muh copper mine turned out to be nothing but a snake pit........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Carpenter ants?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Carpenter ants?



Uh-huh......saw no live ones.....'spect they're chewing up some other region of this rambling snake pit. Typical 20s-30s summah cottage....built then added onto several times...all built right on the ground on posts or piles or rocks that the frost over the years have tossed this way and that...."quaint" I think the real estate selling term is....


----------



## tbone75

Now thats a mess !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Now thats a mess !



Yes it is.....BUT WAIT!!!.....It gets better!! (Depending on your point of view)


----------



## tbone75

You got lots of work ahead of you !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nothing that a Jonsered can`t fix, or a gallon of gas n a match. Many cottages around here suffer the same fate, seen some where a wall collapsed from , ants.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep....old and not well built to start with and not heated over the winter takes it's toll. No foundation...built on rocks and posts...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Uh-huh......saw no live ones.....'spect they're chewing up some other region of this rambling snake pit. Typical 20s-30s summah cottage....built then added onto several times...all built right on the ground on posts or piles or rocks that the frost over the years have tossed this way and that...."quaint" I think the real estate selling term is....


Handyman’s Delight........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is.....BUT WAIT!!!.....It gets better!! (Depending on your point of view)
> 
> 
> View attachment 769671
> View attachment 769672


Bet you THAT wasn’t in “The Budget “


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lots of them ants around my camp, constant battle to keep them away.


----------



## dancan

Paige 3 bump to the top Stihl for the win with Huskavarna in second place !
Second place is not a win Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Didn`t find any ants this weekend, was some flies still out when the sun was shining. My John Deere started easily.


----------



## Cantdog

No ants seen at my camp either this weekend but as you said some flies started in the sunshine. Moved my firewood pile as it was stacked against the small camp and I am about to start jacking that. Went with my friend John and looked at some creative iron work to do on a big old fireplace that needs some TLC. Something to do in the spring perhaps. Island JOB for pay!!!
Skiff was on bottom as suspected again......put the 225 Hoss power bailer to work, then after we got all the supplies ashore, hauled it up on the ledge and let it dry overnight. Found a hull rupture, did some grinding and glassing thinking I had found the issue. Put it ovahboard yesterday when ready to leave and water was entering just as fast as before!!! Fortunately having it dry inside for once I spotted the culprit......a delamination just under the center seat. I'll repeat the process next trip out.....left plenty mat and resin out there. Reality is.....skiff is probably safer on bottom out there this tyme of year than afloat!!
Fired up the island 49sp and bucked up some dry apple I had and added that to the night time firewood pile and then went down of the shore a bucked up a cedar drift tree that had come ashore all wound up in cut off lobsta buoys and rope. Junked it into 2 foot pieces and limbed it so it would go away on the next tide and not pound on the camp or become entangled in muh outhaul....


----------



## pioneerguy600

File up some chains today, check bars for burrs and straightness, then go cut some long stems into firewood size chunks, bring a load of dry back with me. Its been stacked and drying for two years by now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a couple days of firewood hauling, welding and truck cleanup, no rest for the wicked.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been a couple days of firewood hauling, welding and truck cleanup, no rest for the wicked.


All firewood today.


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> All firewood today.



Call John , he'll book you in for tires if you need a change .


----------



## Cantdog

Awwwwww.....CHIT........


----------



## tbone75

Sure don't like that pic !!!


----------



## stihl023/5

Got 6-8" of wet snow last night. Haven't got everything put away yet either.


----------



## Cantdog

stihl023/5 said:


> Got 6-8" of wet snow last night. Haven't got everything put away yet either.



Guess I shouldn't be whinnin'.....


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure don't like that pic !!!



No John...??.....how 'bout this one?? Bettah???


----------



## tbone75

Purdy pic , but I don't like that white chit.


----------



## stihl023/5

.


----------



## tbone75

stihl023/5 said:


> .


Thats ugly !! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only good thing I can think of about sticking out further into the Atlantic Ocean up here is we get less snow and it usually comes a good bit later. If we get it this time of year it melts off quick.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only good thing I can think of about sticking out further into the Atlantic Ocean up here is we get less snow and it usually comes a good bit later. If we get it this time of year it melts off quick.


I'm hoping it does, still have stuff to do.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only good thing I can think of about sticking out further into the Atlantic Ocean up here is we get less snow and it usually comes a good bit later. If we get it this time of year it melts off quick.



Yeah this isn't gonna stick around.............(he said hopefully).....don't know if it snowed on the island but sea temp is stihl in the 50's so if it did it won't be around long.......if it doesn't get replaced!! I'll know by this tyme tomorrow. Gonna be an interesting two-three weeks out there....


----------



## Cantdog

Hey John!!! Wanna come up and help me cut up some wood....only 8 cord and it's a beautiful afternoon here in West Igloo.....we be done before dark...in like three hours...stay plenty warm running saws....I'll even loan ya one so you don't have to drag one up here.....See??......I'm almost as nice as Danny.....


----------



## tbone75

8 cord would sure keep you warm nuff cutting it up. But it sure looks ugly there right now. Guess I better pass on yer offer. LOL 
Your learning bad tricks from Danny. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> 8 cord would sure keep you warm nuff cutting it up. But it sure looks ugly there right now. Guess I better pass on yer offer. LOL
> Your learning bad tricks from Danny. LOL


LOL....you know the old saying.........."Misery Loves Company"!!

That squall that went through I took the pic of........the bride sent me a text and pic just after......she had walked the dogz up on the mountain where we live (earlier pic) and got caught in that squall up there.......higher altitude with not much to break the wind added to the pleasant sensation....I think that's what she said....LOLL!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> LOL....you know the old saying.........."Misery Loves Company"!!
> 
> That squall that went through I took the pic of........the bride sent me a text and pic just after......she had walked the dogz up on the mountain where we live (earlier pic) and got caught in that squall up there.......higher altitude with not much to break the wind added to the pleasant sensation....I think that's what she said....LOLL!!!!


I bet she had plenty to say bout getting caught out in that crap. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Mild day here no snow yet but a few showers passed through, had to run the wipers on the dump truck, got 3 loads hauled and placed, maybe two more tomorrow morning. Had to build a bed everywhere the truck needed to be backed across.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> I bet she had plenty to say bout getting caught out in that crap. LOL




She's pretty outdoor savvy and was dressed for it....goes up most everyday...she knew it was short lived so was laughing!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Hey John!!! Wanna come up and help me cut up some wood....only 8 cord and it's a beautiful afternoon here in West Igloo.....we be done before dark...in like three hours...stay plenty warm running saws....I'll even loan ya one so you don't have to drag one up here.....See??......I'm almost as nice as Danny.....
> 
> View attachment 771380





Cantdog said:


> LOL....you know the old saying.........."Misery Loves Company"!!
> 
> That squall that went through I took the pic of........the bride sent me a text and pic just after......she had walked the dogz up on the mountain where we live (earlier pic) and got caught in that squall up there.......higher altitude with not much to break the wind added to the pleasant sensation....I think that's what she said....LOLL!!!!


Misery loves company and so does that miserable device.. lonely it is...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a skiff of that white stuff overnight, hope it don`t stick around.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Misery loves company and so does that miserable device.. lonely it is...


Yes it is......hoped to have moved it out to the island by now, but damn WORK has got in the way and stalled a number of projects...that being one.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yes it is......hoped to have moved it out to the island by now, but damn WORK has got in the way and stalled a number of projects...that being one.....



But work replentishes the Sporran!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Great unit.. simple and works.


----------



## Tom B.

I saw this on fleebay for sale. Typical Chinese ad, grammar issues etc. Then I looked at the bar & chain a bit closer & went WOW!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tom B. said:


> I saw this on fleebay for sale. Typical Chinese ad, grammar issues etc. Then I looked at the bar & chain a bit closer & went WOW!
> View attachment 772102
> View attachment 772103



See plenty of backward facing chains on advertised saws, not always China saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Great unit.. simple and works.



I ran a 3 cylinder Lister Dursley for many years in a 26' fishing boat.


----------



## dancan

Tom B. said:


> I saw this on fleebay for sale. Typical Chinese ad, grammar issues etc. Then I looked at the bar & chain a bit closer & went WOW!
> View attachment 772102
> View attachment 772103



The W in WuYangking on the bar is silent ...


----------



## dancan

No poasts for hours


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> View attachment 772162
> 
> 
> No poasts for hours



That Ron`s boss?


----------



## dancan

Yup , the tire iron is PPE just in case .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Soaking up the glory on Blue Buddy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pizzin down rain here, if its this wet out on the island it will be an inside day for ole Biscuit.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pizzin down rain here, if its this wet out on the island it will be an inside day for ole Biscuit.






Here's a nice pic to cheer him up on a dismal day


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> View attachment 772374
> 
> 
> Here's a nice pic to cheer him up on a dismal day



He would like that hardwood out at the camp.


----------



## dancan

Ya but we won't hear about that , all we'll hear about are the extols of a saw from a bygone era made by a manufacturer that has faded away into the annals of history. 
And how dismal the weather is...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Ya but we won't hear about that , all we'll hear about are the extols of a saw from a bygone era made by a manufacturer that has faded away into the annals of history.
> And how dismal the weather is...



Those antique saws are still cutting wood for him, keeps his azz warm out there in the dismal weather, melting snow off his roof. That coastal spruce is tough old wood, full of knots and difficult to split, best to burn it in the round.


----------



## dancan

It is a shame that them good old saws got caught in corporate takeovers and then milked into nothingness .
Unlike Stihl 
Yup , betcha it'll be just like Festivus when he gets back , tall tales of strength and large tracks of trees felled single handedly with that long discontinued 49sp and then we'll hear all about the dismal weather and the dismal working conditions while out in that dismal weather .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tall tales, uphill both ways.


----------



## dancan

It's kinda hard to get the real truth on that byegone era 49sp , polly bought with his first pennies from the sporran you know , not got all his monies worth out of it yet , hard to know the real story , he is a true Scott you know ...
Now, on the other hand , since the weather is free and if he sez it's dismal I believe it to be true , no need to embellish that because there was no monies from the sporran involved so dismal it is .
However , I betchya he still smiles at that dismal weather , because it's free .
He is a true Scott you know .


----------



## pioneerguy600

The key word is, free!


----------



## dancan

Betcha we're gonna hear about how that 49sp kept him dry and warm in that dismal weather .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Betcha we're gonna hear about how that 49sp kept him dry and warm in that dismal weather .



Free dismal weather, memba its free!


----------



## dancan

Well , with all that dismal weather on the way this week I'm sure we'll hear about how that 49sp doubled as a snowblower and allowed him to stay on schedule for the camp rehab while that dismal weather came from all directions attacking the Isle of Man and surrounded Ol'Biscuit .


----------



## Stihl 041S

But the pictures will be great!!!!


----------



## dancan

Yup , they should be !
Betchya we'll hear about how that 49sp kept watch of the dismal weather while he relaxed in the Fortress of Solitude on the Isle of Man.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That 49 may keep him warm but will it keep out the rain?


----------



## dancan

We'll polly hear how that 49sp made him some nice hardwood cupboards out of that native Isle of Man spruce during another dismal day only fit indoor work in his Fortress of Solitude .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Making oak outa spruce, a Scotsmans dream.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That be very close to free!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I enjoy making round black spruce into ,free heat!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Invasion! [emoji22]


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Invasion! [emoji22]



The right color combo.


----------



## dancan

Invasion ?
These followed me home .


----------



## dancan

We're polly gonna hear about how Ol'Biscuit waved at his mighty 49sp at the dismal sky in anger and just like Moses held out his staff to part the Red Sea , the dismal weather parted so he could finish todays outdoor work just to return to it's dismal state once he was ready to do indoor stuffs in his Fortress of Solitude on the Isle of Man .


----------



## pioneerguy600

All hail, the mighty 49 SP!


----------



## pioneerguy600

It will also, slice, dice, cube and shred, best whopper chopper evah!


----------



## dancan

Yup , that 49sp is just as good as Uncle Tom's Willi-Waller !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hand saw versus the chainsaw, even better if the saw engine runs!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ordered a semi of logs for the farm. 
25 bushel bins all over full of wood.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> just droppin by to say hey... and to see how behind I am on everything :msp_unsure:


Believe it when I see it!!!!!


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Believe it when I see it!!!!!



things & stuff


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good thing somebody is keeping this thread afloat.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Jerry. 

Robby getting back into it.


----------



## Stem450Husky

@pioneerguy600 been about 5 years or so since I last posted much on here (back when website issues were going on a LOT) just recently starting skimming thru some threads & posting again.


----------



## dancan

Dismal day here and Robin had some dismal weather to deal with on the Isle of Man .
We're polly gonna hear how that 49sp got him some Bruins tickets and a win .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Jerry.
> 
> Robby getting back into it.



Hey Unc. You remember that, incident?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Ya but we won't hear about that , all we'll hear about are the extols of a saw from a bygone era made by a manufacturer that has faded away into the annals of history.
> And how dismal the weather is...





dancan said:


> Dismal day here and Robin had some dismal weather to deal with on the Isle of Man .
> We're polly gonna hear how that 49sp got him some Bruins tickets and a win .



Well........I gotts FREE Bruins tickets and they WON so I don't know how else to 'splain it Lucy......!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Unc. You remember that, incident?


HEY!!!!!!

We don’t talk about the Incident........

What happens on The Fight Thread.......NEVER HAPPENED!!!!

And there was also The Great Unpleasantness........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> HEY!!!!!!
> 
> We don’t talk about the Incident........
> 
> What happens on The Fight Thread.......NEVER HAPPENED!!!!
> 
> And there was also The Great Unpleasantness........



After the great incident.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> After the great incident.


Exactly.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

As long as we remember it we don`t need to talk about it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> As long as we remember it we don`t need to talk about it.


Lol
Have a good day Ol Buddy......time for me to sleep now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Lol
> Have a good day Ol Buddy......time for me to sleep now.



Good night.


----------



## Cantdog

Off to the island again.....rip & tear construction...and giant turkey dinner!!! Woot!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Off to the island again.....rip & tear construction...and giant turkey dinner!!! Woot!!


 Have a good safe trip Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

Hazardous seas.... likely not made it if there wasn’t a 49sp on board to quell the standing waves...... cut right through ‘em like a pro!!!

Almost a haysuse effect!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hazardous seas.... likely not made it if there wasn’t a 49sp on board to quell the standing waves...... cut right through ‘em like a pro!!!

Almost a haysuse effect!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Never no fear with the trusty 49SP around, watch out for the icebergs.


----------



## dancan

On dark and dismal days, Ol'Biscuit has been know to set the 49sp on the bow to let it show him the course towards the Isle of Man avoiding all shoals and shipping hazards .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> On dark and dismal days, Ol'Biscuit has been know to set the 49sp on the bow to let it show him the course towards the Isle of Man avoiding all shoals and shipping hazards .


Well yeah...thought that was common knowledge.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ol biscuit said this filter had a few more miles in it...


----------



## Cantdog

Chit yeah.... just give her a rinse and air dry with 175 psi raw air...... good for another couple years.... replacing is way overrated......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Chit yeah.... just give her a rinse and air dry with 175 psi raw air...... good for another couple years.... replacing is way overrated......


And you haven’t even over wrapped it yet. With a sock.


----------



## cheeves

Happy Turkey day Amigos! Take care! Aloha.....


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Bobby!! Happy Thankgiving from the island!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hope ya all had a Happy Turkey Day, glad I don`t have to eat anymore turkey til Christmas.


----------



## stihl023/5

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving



Happy Turkey Day there Kevin. You get any snow up there?


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Happy Turkey Day there Kevin. You get any snow up there?


Had about a foot, all melted in the last week or so. Got a dusting last night.


----------



## Cantdog

Had to work on a saw yesterday...... a Stihl of course. My friend John has the biggest saw on the island these daze.... an 076 Supah AV.... didn’t have to do much was just running way to rich so just a few sessions of carb adjusting to bring her up to speed in the cut...... maybe speed is not the correct term.... more like smooth running is a better description...


----------



## dancan

Another dismal day on the Isle of Man but I'm sure that the 49sp kept the Fortress of Solitude nice and warm today with island sppruce .
That 49sp polly even brought out some rays of sunshine while it carved up the turkey .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Another dismal day on the Isle of Man but I'm sure that the 49sp kept the Fortress of Solitude nice and warm today with island sppruce .
> That 49sp polly even brought out some rays of sunshine while it carved up the turkey .




That it did.... on both counts, plenty warm inside and right at sunset the sun broke through right on the horizon.... way pretty sunset got pitchers to prove it too!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

No sun here today, had to make up and string lights inside the new house I am trimming out, dark as a dungeon it was.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Waiting for Ol Biscuits photographs


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Stihl 041S said:


> Waiting for Ol Biscuits photographs


This one looks like an ol biscuit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> This one looks like an ol biscuit.



I think it already soaked up all the gravy....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Waiting for Ol Biscuits photographs




I got ‘em but will have to wait until I’m home or at the shop.... not enough signal out here to do much more than just text and that’s is not always possible either.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Just keepin her on the top Lad. Lol

The picks I took of The Isle I couldn’t share till we got back.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Maybe use the mighty 49SP as an antenna, would send out a good strong signal.


----------



## dancan

Well , dismal , just flat out dismal at the Fortress of Solitude on the Isle of Man today .
Ol'Biscuit just found out that the 49sp won't work as a snow blowah and that made the day even more dismal .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Well , dismal , just flat out dismal at the Fortress of Solitude on the Isle of Man today .
> Ol'Biscuit just found out that the 49sp won't work as a snow blowah and that make the day even more dismal .



But it will melt snow so that he can get that roof done!


----------



## dancan

Polly even has a bilge pump attachment for the getaway boat .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Auxiliary power unit as well.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hello


----------



## pioneerguy600

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hello




I already gave mine away.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

You didn’t see the Stihl in the vid...?


----------



## pioneerguy600

TLDW.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Well I guess I don’t blame you. 
It’s just me talking for 9 minutes about giving people the chance to win a 490, a 490, or a Stihl 460 Arctic

Nothing special - just figured I’d pass along the word to some folks who may wanna be in the know


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very short attention span, about one minute tops for me.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Auxiliary power unit as well.


Tough room.....


----------



## Cantdog

Well it’s a good thing this 49 so is so versatile.....and useful at so many tasks not usually given to chainsaws. Otherwise it would be pretty depressed. I know it thought we would have a great tyme thinning out the standing dead island spruce for stovewood and we did when I first got here. It was raring to go first thing..... it had not had a job since last fall. We tore up a half dozen 4-6” spruce 20 foot tall but since then, as the camp project has progressed the stove wood cutting has been transferred the the Hitachi chopsaw and the DeWalt sawsall. I told it to suck it up.... besides I said “Youlda hated all those nails. Just remember those spruce will be right there next year”


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well it’s a good thing this 49 so is so versatile.....and useful at so many tasks not usually given to chainsaws. Otherwise it would be pretty depressed. I know it thought we would have a great tyme thinning out the standing dead island spruce for stovewood and we did when I first got here. It was raring to go first thing..... it had not had a job since last fall. We tore up a half dozen 4-6” spruce 20 foot tall but since then, as the camp project has progressed the stove wood cutting has been transferred the the Hitachi chopsaw and the DeWalt sawsall. I told it to suck it up.... besides I said “Youlda hated all those nails. Just remember those spruce will be right there next year”



And not much bigger than they is now, slow growers next to the brine.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> And not much bigger than they is now, slow growers next to the brine.



They already dead but standing in rather thick woods..... be fine for another few months


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> They already dead but standing in rather thick woods..... be fine for another few months



Ahh, I see they are dead standing and you want to thin them, why not cut them all with the mighty 49SP?


----------



## Cantdog

No sense cutting live trees ..... they take way longer to season

49 sp want to but I haul back on that


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cut all the dead ones, not thin them out, get them all....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

I will eventually but they last better standing than if I cut and stack and cover them. They grew so close they can’t fall down. Now the camp has new windows, is insulated and I have a decent stove, I just don’t use any where near as much wood as before. Used to be... if you were here this tyme of year and you let the fire go out you were busy instantly getting it fired up again!!!! Now it’s,.... meh..... been letting the fire go out 7-8 o’clock in the evening... not filling or banking it for the night.... just stop putting wood in it and when I get up around 6:30 camp is still 70 or so.... think the coldest I’ve seen in the morning has been 62 and it was in the teens outside and blowing hard. The old Servel adds a tiny but steady bit of heat... never made much difference before but now it is a noticeable addition to the heating requirements!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hahaha!!! Was just talking about my stove..... posted and then decided to clean the ashes out as the stove was good and cold..... lol..... the first pan I shoveled out looked like I’d burnt my nail apron!!! Literally more nails than ashes!!! Took a pic... will post it later.... ash pan was quite heavy!!!


----------



## Cantdog

And no Danny..... I did not straighten them out for reuse...... though I did think of it..... lazy man’s way of nail removal!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The ole 49 SP would keep it nice n warm if you took it inside at night. I was at the camp today, sun shining in through the windows, no fire required.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Once the nails are burnt they arent much good but when we were kids dad had us straighten out buckets and buckets of board nails and spikes. I had to take them to the scrap yard after dad passed.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The ole 49 SP would keep it nice n warm if you took it inside at night. I was at the camp today, sun shining in through the windows, no fire required.



Yesterday I didn’t bother to get the stove going in the morning. Nice clear day temps highly 30s. Stove had gone out night before last 8-9:00 and didn’t fire it up until 5 last night.... camp was 70 degrees when I started the fire. Camp was kept very comfy from the sun and the Servel!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a skiff of snow this morning but it stopped and is melting off, the mighty 49SP is heating the air from far off Isle of Maine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The boat ride ashore happen?


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry !


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !



Ohhhhhhh.....IOTTA!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

So.......back on the mainland! Tyme for some pics of the last month's work at the camp. These first pics were just after the bride and I claned the little camp out. I rescued it from the beach where it had landed after a severe storm had eroded about 10 feet of lawn and it had slid down the bank and onto the beach. The year was 1978...me and a 7 yr old boy armed with some chain, a cheezy $15 come-along and my shiny brandy new 49SP struggled it up to where it now sits. By 81 I had decided to add the pointy part to the roof and cedar shingled the entire roof so my wife and I would have a sleeping loft. My father and I owned the camps together....he took over the larger one and I got the small one. In 1982 the park started harassing us and threatening eminent domain on us........I soured on the whole project and basically the small camp became storage and a catchall for everything and there hasn't been a finger lifted on it since 81......almost 40 years of neglect. In 98 when my father passed I had a choice to make.....a sink or swim moment. As you've seen earlier I decided to fix up the big camp and after a number of tense years with the feds they eased back some and have left me alone. The property has been in my family since 1835 so there's history there.

Anyway that's a brief history of this pitiful shack.......it is not that old....built by my great uncle as a bunk house for summah guests in the late 40's early 50's. Built out of part used wood, driftwood and a bit of locally milled spruce. Unc was NOT a great carpenter and built as sparsely as he could get by with.....few pics of the start up of this phase of a multi year project. I stress that the value of this building is not so much in itself but in the right for it to be where it is and in protecting the structure you also preserve the rights.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Making much more sense now Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

By necessity this project is an azz backwards approach. It needs new sills and floor joists and I plan on moving it yet again about half it length north and half it's width east but the roof became an issue and had to be dealt with or all would be lost as it was leaking pretty bad. I also wanted to do away with the pointy top and re-frame the entire roof as Unc's 3 foot on center 2X4 rafters were not in good condition. That meant that the first order of business was to jack and level structure. I set my laser inside and took readings from the bottom of the top plate and jacked it up about 10 inches from where it started. This meant a couple new posts and cribbing. Got it fairly level....within 1/4" or so....certainly as level as it was when built. In my work I found many old chainsaw marks from the then brand new 49sp.....the 3 sills I put in back then were long, straight spruce poles that I picked up along the shore.....actually all the materials we used in the rescue came from the sea....cribbing, planks, rolls etc. The round sills were a pain to jack on but I managed. Next year will be the new sills and joists adventure.....and maybe the moving part.


----------



## Cantdog

So once leveled up I could stage it and get about stripping the old beat cedars and roof boards and rafters.


----------



## Cantdog

And then I......


----------



## tbone75

Looks great Robin !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Lot more labor refurbishing a building than building new but I know well the reasons to keep the old. Could have torn down my old camp and built a new one quicker but it afforded us a place to stay while I did a makeover on it.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lot more labor refurbishing a building than building new but I know well the reasons to keep the old. Could have torn down my old camp and built a new one quicker but it afforded us a place to stay while I did a makeover on it.



Oh yeah way more effort rebuilding and more again if it wasn't built right to begin with.......I have re-raftered both of these buildings and can say there are not any two rafters on either building that are the same length...!!! LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah way more effort rebuilding and more again if it wasn't built right to begin with.......I have re-raftered both of these buildings and can say there are not any two rafters on either building that are the same length...!!! LOL!!



Old camps built in remote areas were kind of slapped together, they had no generators or electrical of any kind, handsaws and a chainsaw was all we had, even the axe came into play for trimming off the ends of boards that were diagonal fitted to floor and walls. Rafters were cut by guess and by golly....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Then this is what I ended up with.....


----------



## Cantdog

Then I started to put the trim to 'er on the shore side but knew the weather was against me so made the front tight and thought the back was already tight I tarped it so i could quickly get rid of what ever snow built up on it so I would be able run trim on the backside without snow or water running all ovah me whilst trying to work......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Makes a big difference when the work is done by someone that understands run rise and slope/ pitch..


----------



## Cantdog

Camp trim......no miters......#4 pine boards selected to show the best face they had.

The weather came in as forecast and then it......


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like your staging brackets. I am using stacking stage around the camp, it does come in good for the siding install.


----------



## Cantdog

So this is how it all ended up this year......not that great looking but way better than it was and will get better with new windows in different positions and the door will be moved to the south side against the east corner so it is not under the eves and is much closer to the ground than the way it is now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Much more weathertight than it was before you started, good for the winter now. My new storage shed at the camp is weather tight, just needs the siding installed but that will be next year.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like your staging brackets. I am using stacking stage around the camp, it does come in good for the siding install.


Yep wall brackets are good and though 20 years ago I likely wouldn't have bothered with the vertical handrail additions.....however I had them and working alone in a very remote area at my age I decided that an 8 foot fall or jump would not be in my best interest!!!! I think I have 30 or more metal wall brackets and handrail additions...they work slick and are pretty light to move around. Pipe staging is real good but in my location would be a real bear to get out there....and back again....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have a dozen brackets that hang over the top plate, good for starting off a roof but limited for many other chores. Stack up and pump jack does the other chores.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Much more weathertight than it was before you started, good for the winter now. My new storage shed at the camp is weather tight, just needs the siding installed but that will be next year.



Oh WAY..........and I believe it to be rodent proof as well this year.......in years past the island mice and red squirrels owned it....what a mess!!! I is on the come back but will will take two/three years to get it moved and a built to house my solar panels and battery bank and inverter as well as my composting toilet and heated shop space plus room to bunk a couple people too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It will come in very handy. I need to build a wood house next, just something to keep the rain and snow off my woodpile. A heavy tarp does it now but a real woodhouse will be more tidy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This is the only picts I can get off my camera and into the puter, last trip in with the truck this fall.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep you've really done a lot there in the last few years....takes a lot of work but more satisfying than many other tasks we do.

Last couple pics......
First is muh repurposed "Island Slippahs"

Second is of cleaning out the Jotul

The next couple are "Sunset from the Ridge"

The last is what I used to limb the encroaching spruce that had overgrown the building and hastened the roof decay......."The Quietest McCulloch Evah!!"


----------



## pioneerguy600

My yard used to be a rock pile, had to walk carefully around and between the jutting rocks, was dangerous especially after dark. The camp was getting in dire need of some repair and overhaul, it has come a long way but its been a lot of satisfying work. I also have several pairs of repurposed slippers, as each pair of chest waders wear out the boots are always like new so the tops go and the boots stay.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## Cantdog

Looking good!!! A lot different than before!! Do you run 12V DC for your electrics or do you use an inverter?


----------



## Cantdog

One more of that old shack.....this one is from the Day John near died!!!!! The day the bride and I got hitched!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!! she looks pretty tickled!! Don't think she knew what she was getting into......but after 17 years maybe she did.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Looking good!!! A lot different than before!! Do you run 12V DC for your electrics or do you use an inverter?



Both actually, the propane fridge and car radio work on 12 V and some of the LED lighting, the rest run through a 5,000 watt inverter.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> One more of that old shack.....this one is from the Day John near died!!!!! The day the bride and I got hitched!!!!
> 
> View attachment 778637




Good looking couple you make, say hi to M for us.


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks I will!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep that was a good day on the Beautiful Rockbound Coast of Maine........climate looks a lot different then than most of the pics I post from there!!!!!


----------



## buttercup

So what do you guys do when someone spits in your face?


----------



## buttercup

Cantdog said:


> Yep that was a good day on the Beautiful Rockbound Coast of Maine........climate looks a lot different then than most of the pics I post from there!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 778654



Thanks for the picture.
It tells me; beauty, moral and legacy.

Someone said a picture is worth more than a thousand words...


----------



## caleath

I see you guys are still kicking around in here.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Cliffy!!! Yep we're stihl here "Hunting & Pecking".......sometimes heavy on the pecking......as you ordered.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> I see you guys are still kicking around in here.



Merry Christmas Cliff.


----------



## tbone75

Hi Cliff.Nice of you to check in on us. LOL


----------



## caleath

Yep all good here...a few years older...home this week taking care of wife ...she had shoulder surgery last week.


----------



## tbone75

caleath said:


> Yep all good here...a few years older...home this week taking care of wife ...she had shoulder surgery last week.


Sure hope she heals up quick.


----------



## Cantdog

PAGE III......!!!!!..... SLACKAHZ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

No slackin' here......went and got a tree and mounted it it's stand. Then cleaned the cookstove chimney and took the cookstove down and cleaned all the interior passages. Now both stoves and their chimneys are ready for heating season. Snow coming in Tues/Wed.....daughter and boyfriend will be here late Wed until next Mon when I drive them to the airport at 4:30 AM....they head south to his family's holiday festivities. We'll be having Christmas this Satday....Me and the bride will be lost on actual Christmas day.......reminds me when she was little and went back and forth between homes......we'd be lost for a few daze.....then when she was 7 or so she pulled a Scot move and kicked an open gallon of paint all the way down her mother's staircase onto the living room floor........after that we didn't experience the loss of her going away. She lived with us from then on until she went to college. I tell ya the genetic mixture of a good percent of Scot decent and add 'nuther equal portion of Hebrew makes for a fairly explosive mix if she feels she been wronged!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> No slackin' here......went and got a tree and mounted it it's stand. Then cleaned the cookstove chimney and took the cookstove down and cleaned all the interior passages. Now both stoves and their chimneys are ready for heating season. Snow coming in Tues/Wed.....daughter and boyfriend will be here late Wed until next Mon when I drive them to the airport at 4:30 AM....they head south to his family's holiday festivities. We'll be having Christmas this Satday....Me and the bride will be lost on actual Christmas day.......reminds me when she was little and went back and forth between homes......we'd be lost for a few daze.....then when she was 7 or so she pulled a Scot move and kicked an open gallon of paint all the way down her mother's staircase onto the living room floor........after that we didn't experience the loss of her going away. She lived with us from then on until she went to college. I tell ya the genetic mixture of a good percent of Scot decent and add 'nuther equal portion of Hebrew makes for a fairly explosive mix if she feels she been wronged!!!!!!


Yeah. Christmas was when they were there.......not the day


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Christmas was when they were there.......not the day



Yep........just a big hole when they go away.....sometimes I filled it with tequila......well......frequently actually....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Put our tree up this evening, I put the lights on and get fed, we both share putting on the ornaments, one daughter is still close and will visit to see the tree. Not the same now since they have grown and left home. Forgot to add, I used my electric chainsaw to make the tree shorter, used my grandfathers bow saw to take it off the stump.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put our tree up this evening, I put the lights on and get fed, we both share putting on the ornaments, one daughter is still close and will visit to see the tree. Not the same now since they have grown and left home.


Yeah the bride will put the lights on but we will wait until the daughter gets here to decorate........hopefully the daughter and bride will take care that.......me and Rob can consume holiday cheer and tell stories.....he is definitely an IPA guy....WOOT!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Put our tree up this evening, I put the lights on and get fed, we both share putting on the ornaments, one daughter is still close and will visit to see the tree. Not the same now since they have grown and left home. Forgot to add, I used my electric chainsaw to make the tree shorter, used my grandfathers bow saw to take it off the stump.



Nope.....very likely we would not even had a tree if not for the fact she's coming home.......LOL I used the "quietest McCulloch EVAH" to shorten our tree too!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had to take 3" off the butt end right on the doorstep, not a good place to fire up a gas saw, lectric much quieter. It wears a Tbone 1/4" chain these days.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Had to take 3" off the butt end right on the doorstep, not a good place to fire up a gas saw, lectric much quieter. It wears a Tbone 1/4" chain these days.


Mine wears the second pitiful chain......wicked safe chain!! But bought it for cutting out sills under an old cape! My father bought it to clean up chit around the yard.....he been gone 21 years now......he nevah woulda believed I used out to camp this fall, limbing island spruce way up a ladder....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep........just a big hole when they go away.....sometimes I filled it with tequila......well......frequently actually....LOL!!!


One Christmas it was a folded readers digest painted green with glitter. But she had a tree!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

In a motel room when I picked her up from the “other place”


----------



## pioneerguy600

Many years growing up at home dad and I would go out with a light on Christmas eve, walk way back on the property and cut a natural fir tree, haul it home by hand and put it up in the corner. Then mom and all us kids would string home made decorations on it, all the cards would be used to fill in between the branches spaced one years growth apart, usually 8 - 10".


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Many years growing up at home dad and I would go out with a light on Christmas eve, walk way back on the property and cut a natural fir tree, haul it home by hand and put it up in the corner. Then mom and all us kids would string home made decorations on it, all the cards would be used to fill in between the branches spaced one years growth apart, usually 8 - 10".



Yep we did too on the island.......tree's a bit sparce but I remember putting 32Volt Christmas lights on it.....we had two systems...32VDC with an ancient Delco crank start with 16 glass 2V batteries. The other was a modern 110V genset that would auto start the second you turned on a light........at least in the beginning....then that feature failed but I learned to make it go on Sat mornings so I could watch muh cartoons.......the very beginning of my engine thing......


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry !!!







How many sticks of Hucksavarnia cut wood you see in this pic ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many sticks of Hucksavarnia cut wood you see in this pic ?



Not a one, nada, nope, not even one splinter.


----------



## dancan

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner !!!


----------



## tbone75

I am lucky , both my kids stayed close to home. Be hard on me if they moved away.


----------



## dancan

No Christmas tree for us at home this year , gonna jump in a flying cigar tube and spend christmas at the daughter's place


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep we did too on the island.......tree's a bit sparce but I remember putting 32Volt Christmas lights on it.....we had two systems...32VDC with an ancient Delco crank start with 16 glass 2V batteries. The other was a modern 110V genset that would auto start the second you turned on a light........at least in the beginning....then that feature failed but I learned to make it go on Sat mornings so I could watch muh cartoons.......the very beginning of my engine thing......



Funny thing was, we had thousands of trees but we never cut one ahead of time, had a big barn where we could have put on inside and have it dry, clear of snow etc but nope, cut er down and bring it in all wet and lots of snow on the branches. We made popcorn, strung it on a thread make a long rope, paint it silver and red, string cranberries also them they would be strung around the tree. Started getting glass ornaments when I was about 10.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> No Christmas tree for us at home this year , gonna jump in a flying cigar tube and spend christmas at the daughter's place


 Likely be colder out there, wind is always cold in Alberta.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many sticks of Hucksavarnia cut wood you see in this pic ?


73.2


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many sticks of Hucksavarnia cut wood you see in this pic ?


 You should have shown them all the wood in that yard, then they would understand what Stihl saws do.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl cut wood keeping the inside 40 degrees warmer than the outside.


----------



## buttercup

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many sticks of Hucksavarnia cut wood you see in this pic ?



Nice car too.


----------



## Cantdog

SNOW.......ING!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

White and quiet out there.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> White and quiet out there.



Yep....the same here this morning heading down to the pointy end of nowhere to work......no panic.....no one there before me...took the back way to nowhere......ended up at the old flooded Callahan Open Pit Mine site......all was pretty quiet all along there....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slippy trippy down the gravel roads yesterday, snow be froze hard this morning making traction betterer.


----------



## henry r

Wow cantdog, thats beautiful.

Also completely other-worldly from here.
Here in australia, 9pm, outside in just a pair of shorts, it has dipped below 80f from a top of 97f today. Mid severe drought but with a break from the bushfire smoke.


Edit. Pic added for effect.



This time of year that is supposed to be covered in grass starting to go to straw colour.

For your amusement, i took the pic to show the car, as a minute before when it pulled up directly across from me, i was standing at the back of my work truck, facing the road, going to the toilet... it is an "apple maps image collection" car for thier "street view" road maps.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

henry r said:


> Wow cantdog, thats beautiful.
> 
> Also completely other-worldly from here.
> Here in australia, 9pm, outside in just a pair of shorts, it has dipped below 80f from a top of 97f today. Mid severe drought but with a break from the bushfire smoke.


Cantdog also has no poisonous snakes to contend with .... not one.


----------



## henry r

We love our snakes here. I have lived here 44 years and never been bitten once. 

The spiders are cool too.

A Northern (tree dwelling) Funnel Web we found splitting wood a few months ago. Supposedly as venemous as the renown Sydney Funnel Web (potentially lethal without anti-venom) but inject multiple times the venom! 8)


----------



## pioneerguy600

No creepy crawlies here now either, ground frozen hard and ice driving in fast, frost down 6 - 8 " already. Be next spring til we see bugs, flies, spiders or snakes.


----------



## stihl023/5

Not much for dangerous creepy crawlies up here.

Good thing


----------



## Cantdog

Nope.....no bugs...... 8 above 'Merican here this morning and clear!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Sorting chains tonight.........lots of boxes


----------



## pioneerguy600

Not as bad as pulling them out of 5 gallon buckets of crankcase oil, no rust though.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not as bad as pulling them out of 5 gallon buckets of crankcase oil, no rust though.


Lol
I have a set of shelves and open front boxes on them. 
.043,.050,.058,.063
times
Different gauges of micro mini,1/4”,.325,3/8lp,3/8,.404
Most are in bags and marked.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Chain sorting, oh the joys! My FIL had more than 300 loops and 250 feet on reels, some fun what!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Chain sorting, oh the joys! My FIL had more than 300 loops and 250 feet on reels, some fun what!


At least that.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> At least that.....



When he was cutting contract went through 2 -3 new chains per day, it cost more in lost time to sharpen them than to just put a new chain on. He would turn most of the dulled ones in to the mill he was cutting for but a few found their way to his garage.


----------



## pioneerguy600

No chain filing today, just another beautiful day on the rock bound coast of NS.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Merry Christmas lads, I am off for more eats and festivities.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ate too much per usual, the seafood chowder was very thick n heavy, lobsters hot from the pot to, too many sweets consumed as well.


----------



## Tom B.

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ate too much per usual, the seafood chowder was very thick n heavy, lobsters hot from the pot to, too many sweets consumed as well.


OMG I just finished a nice steak, saute'd mushrooms & onions & your post made me hungry.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tom B. said:


> OMG I just finished a nice steak, saute'd mushrooms & onions & your post made me hungry.


 I had a full steak dinner before I went out, three 8 ounce deer steaks, mashed potatoes, carrots and peas with gravy, just an entree before the real meal.


----------



## tbone75

Merry Christmas everyone !!!


----------



## stihl023/5

Merry Christmas


----------



## Tom B.

pioneerguy600 said:


> I had a full steak dinner before I went out, three 8 ounce deer steaks, mashed potatoes, carrots and peas with gravy, just an entree before the real meal.


LMAO


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was hoping ole Cliff would drop by, Merry Christmas to one and all.


----------



## dancan

Merry Christmas all !


----------



## North by Northwest

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ate too much per usual, the seafood chowder was very thick n heavy, lobsters hot from the pot to, too many sweets consumed as well.


"Lobsters hot from the pot" I,am drooling Dude !


----------



## Bob Wright

I am back after being gone for years. I quit my job because it was running my life and now work in my family sawmill 400' from my house as they own the farm i live in. I had 26 Echo's when i moved but now just have 16. My latest saw i just got running an early CS-802 i got from a member here like 14 years ago. She now runs...Bob


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hey Bob! 

Merry Christmas all! I hope it has been as wonderful and blessed for you as it has been for me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bob Wright said:


> I am back after being gone for years. I quit my job because it was running my life and now work in my family sawmill 400' from my house as they own the farm i live in. I had 26 Echo's when i moved but now just have 16. My latest saw i just got running an early CS-802 i got from a member here like 14 years ago. She now runs...Bob



Good to see you again Bob, I work closer to home these days also.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Broken said:


> "Lobsters hot from the pot" I,am drooling Dude !


 Second day more of the same at 3 different locations. Burrp!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ewww... it stinks!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ewww... it stinks!



I like my 362C but its just a carb saw, does very nicely on firewood duty.


----------



## North by Northwest

MS 362C more than a capable fire wood saw !  .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Broken said:


> MS 362C more than a capable fire wood saw !


Yeah......but you have to love or hate Creamsicles here........well.....
Since The Incident........


----------



## North by Northwest

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah......but you have to love or hate Creamsicles here........well.....
> Since The Incident........


 " Since The Incident " must have been before my time ! lol.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Broken said:


> " Since The Incident " must have been before my time ! lol.


Well......I could tell ya ....but we don’t talk about The Incident.......

What happens in The Fight Thread.......never happened.........

Welcome Broken!!!!!!!

A great amount of knowledge and silliness in this thread. 

Where in Canada????? A couple of Canadians here regularly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

And you Tom B. !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

We cover it all in this thread.


----------



## Stihl 041S

We certainly do Jerry.........X,Y and Z axis


----------



## North by Northwest

Stihl 041S said:


> Well......I could tell ya ....but we don’t talk about The Incident.......
> 
> What happens in The Fight Thread.......never happened.........
> 
> Welcome Broken!!!!!!!
> 
> A great amount of knowledge and silliness in this thread.
> 
> Where in Canada????? A couple of Canadians here regularly.


Northern Ontario , on the tip of Lake Superior , Moose Country !


----------



## Stihl 041S

WAAAAAYUUU up there o


----------



## pioneerguy600

New snow but only a few inches this round.


----------



## buttercup

Rain and moist gets frozen to ice in the mornings, and how nice the weather is above that thick layer of clods - beautiful!


----------



## North by Northwest

Snow flurries and mixed freezing rain this afternoon . A few inches of wet snow expected overnight , yuk !


----------



## buttercup

And.. so some people just don't like you for the true person you are, I guess they have a different perspective on what a true person should be...
You always wins though, in being true - if you are true to yourself.
It gives you confidence... perhaps you didn't win a popularity prize, but you know that you did your best - and that's really all you can do.

Happy new year everyone - that's without exception.


----------



## pioneerguy600

caleath said:


> It wont be long Robin...not long at all....
> 
> Have you seen how many times this thread has been looked at?
> 
> Something like over 43 thousand times.



Just look at er today Cliff!


----------



## North by Northwest

-15 C. today but sunny , strong Northern winds !


----------



## Stihl 041S

60 and sunny.......and stuck inside!!!

That whole “Food&Shelter” thing.....


----------



## Cantdog

Got Hoss's feets trimed today. Then the bride and I played in the tree length pile of ash, beech, red oak, maple and a wee bit of yellow birch the rest of the afternoon....which is not long these daze!!!!
Fit & Split about a half cord of 16" firewood, about a quarter cord of 12" cookstove wood.......12" wood split fine takes a while to make a showing!!!

49SP for the win!!! It's wearing a RS chain that is worn away to just barely having teeth!!! Sharp though!! And the rakerz filed away!!! Have a brand new RS on the bench but Edward sent me a surprise buried in the pile......gobs of frozen dirt/clay and a few stones the size of footballz . Gotta get though that area with the old chain before putting on the new one. 3-4 more stems and I'll be past it!!! Click on the second pic and you'll see what I mean......got my monies worth out of that puppy!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Looking for those teeth is like playing 
Where’s Waldo


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Got Hoss's feets trimed today. Then the bride and I played in the tree length pile of ash, beech, red oak, maple and a wee bit of yellow birch the rest of the afternoon....which is not long these daze!!!!
> Fit & Split about a half cord of 16" firewood, about a quarter cord of 12" cookstove wood.......12" wood split fine takes a while to make a showing!!!
> 
> 49SP for the win!!! It's wearing a RS chain that is worn away to just barely having teeth!!! Sharp though!! And the rakerz filed away!!! Have a brand new RS on the bench but Edward sent me a surprise buried in the pile......gobs of frozen dirt/clay and a few stones the size of footballz . Gotta get though that area with the old chain before putting on the new one. 3-4 more stems and I'll be past it!!! Click on the second pic and you'll see what I mean......got my monies worth out of that puppy!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 783451
> View attachment 783452


Just getting good there Robin. I have an 84 dl loop like that. I love it as it's my fastest loop. Last time I cut with her I popped two teeth off...the end is near. 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

I'


Jimmy in NC said:


> Just getting good there Robin. I have an 84 dl loop like that. I love it as it's my fastest loop. Last time I cut with her I popped two teeth off...the end is near.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk



I'm surprised this one hasn't dropped a tooth or two yet......does cut fast but where it's cutting is pretty dirty. Dirt is frozen to the stems so not much choice but cut through it. Sometime I can roll the log with a peavey enough to be able to cut out through the dirt rather than drag it through the cut with the chain.....that helps some. Old sawmill trick......if you have a dirty logs you can't get clean, put them on the carriage with the dirtiest side down when sawing to a cant then slab off the dirty side to square. You lose a little scale but really extends the tyme between filings as "Tyme is Money" and you don't get paid for filing.....only for making tally......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Local mill owner said the best thing he ever bought was a de-barker. Said if he didn't have that he would be running carbide teeth but that costs more and still isn't as fast.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

What happens when GR8 5/8 bolts come loose holding the knives on your chipper?


Well you ruin the set as they bounce around and bend the one knife. Nobody was hurt so its OK I guess. Left big dents in the discharge chute. Owner was pissed.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Happy New Year yahoos!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Thank you Jerry!!!


----------



## North by Northwest

All The Best in the New Year !


----------



## tbone75

Happy New Year !!!


----------



## Cantdog

Hoss says........ "Haaaaaaapy New Year.....Willllbuuuur"


----------



## Cantdog

The bride, dogs and I took a stroll down through my woodlot in back of the shop this afternoon to see what the wind damage looked like after the gales of November.
By the looks I had better start developing my ice roads this weekend. Had a scattering of broke off maples and standing dead ash all around.....maybe 10-12 stems here and there but in one place had two tall maples with the tops blown right off....snapped about halfway up....around 12' in diameter at the break. Another tree I been watching with a 20" butt split right down the center for about 8 feet....didn't come down but it's time is up! Hate cutting those split ones.....had way weird chit happen dropping those before.....need 3-4 brushed out escape routes ready!!!! It had been split a couple feet for the last 5 years or so....otherwise healthy. Probably about 3-4 cord total ready to come out. Will fit and split it all where it drops and forward it out with the bucket as usual.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Nice flat land anyway


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Nice flat land anyway



Yep the whole lot is fairly flat.....except the very back property line....down slopes pretty steep there but stihl the little tractor gets around on it fine as it doesn't get muddy just good solid ground.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep the whole lot is fairly flat.....except the very back property line....down slopes pretty steep there but stihl the little tractor gets around on it fine as it doesn't get muddy just good solid ground.


Well you put orchards where it’s too steep to plant corn. And the edges that you can’t plant trees you can seldom drive a tractor. Lol
Lots of pulling out with chains.
Sometimes when Dave or I mow the steep orchards the mower is at a 30deg downhill from the tractor. No way to mow next to the trees on the downhill side of the trees.
A cat or log dog can get in some places. But that’s about it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Loved that truck


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a goodie but they all have to go sometime.


----------



## Cantdog

That one was no where near ready to go.......hell th' wheels were still on it....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That one was no where near ready to go.......hell th' wheels were still on it....


 Their vehicles last much better and longer than ours, got 34 years out of my old GMC, still miss that truck.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> That one was no where near ready to go.......hell th' wheels were still on it....


In that pic she was 15 years old and 250,000 miles. Still solid. Trucks last and last down here.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Who was looking for a new storm anchor for their boat? I have a new 32" OEM bad weather extension that goes with it still in the packaging.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Who was looking for a new storm anchor for their boat? I have a new 32" OEM bad weather extension that goes with it still in the packaging.


 Might hold my canoe in place but not any of my boats.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Few inches of snow, nothing to go on about.


----------



## North by Northwest

Snow squall off Superior , whiteout in effect !


----------



## Stihl 041S

It’s chilly out.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

No new frost!

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Probably not the best place for a plug ...meh we will see.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Probably not the best place for a plug ...meh we will see.



Dan can weld that up for ya.!


----------



## Dave86

o8f150 said:


> haven't you learn yet. just mention you are an echo lover/worshipper. that will get things going


I love all five of my Echo saws. You got a problem with that?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Rob, how`s retirement going?


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Rob, how`s retirement going?


A lot of work figuring out what days to take off. 
Leave the middle/end April.......and withstand 3 day weekend shift have to take off 22 days.


----------



## Stihl 041S




----------



## TRTermite

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dan can weld that up for ya.!


A "MAY POP" in January?? A bit out of season ..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

TRTermite said:


> A "MAY POP" in January?? A bit out of season ..


That truck will see less than 5000 miles a year. Tires will rot off of it before they wear out unless I go doing donuts one night. I'll wing it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I have had more than one with a plug, they wore treadbare and the plug was still in and holding air. A blowout patch on the inside is a better fix but not always warranted.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have had more than one with a plug, they wore treadbare and the plug was still in and holding air. A blowout patch on the inside is a better fix but not always warranted.


Plugs don't scare me... but the corner of the sidewall is not best. 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## buttercup

Stihl 041S said:


> View attachment 786661



I want an alarm clock like that!


----------



## Stihl 041S

buttercup said:


> I want an alarm clock like that!


Get mine issued in 3 months


----------



## buttercup

Nahhh... my alarm clock don't work an I'm all happy about it.


----------



## Cantdog

Holy Cow!!! Page FIVE ALERT!!!! Slackerzzzzz!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just like Corner Gas, not a lot goin on.


----------



## Cantdog

Just brought the shop up to 65 degrees 'Merican yesterday. Haven't been working in there much this fall/winter so no need for heat. Have a bunch of copper work to do coming up so it was time. Now that is warmed up and the furnace keeping the temp stable perhaps I can find the time to get to the dozen or more client saws that have built up again. Damn things take up a lot of floor space!!! Need to trade floor space for $$$!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Just brought the shop up to 65 degrees 'Merican yesterday. Haven't been working in there much this fall/winter so no need for heat. Have a bunch of copper work to do coming up so it was time. Now that is warmed up and the furnace keeping the temp stable perhaps I can find the time to get to the dozen or more client saws that have built up again. Damn things take up a lot of floor space!!! Need to trade floor space for $$$!!!!


 Atta boy!


----------



## dancan

Like ummm , Paige 27 Alert !!!!!








Mighty Mouse for the Win !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Blast from the past.


----------



## dancan

Ayup
Uphill court .


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> View attachment 789437
> View attachment 789438


You need some snow.
Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> You need some snow.
> Lol



We have some now Kevin, a big storm just slid past us today, we got about 4" from it so far.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have some now Kevin, a big storm just slid past us today, we got about 4" from it so far.


We're under a warning from tonight to Sunday night.
Just flurries so far.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## dancan

Paige II back to the top !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Both of our picts were from warmer days, looks nothing like that here now.


----------



## dancan

Ayup , a great day to be burnin Stihl cut wood .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dan, you have a pict of yesterdays cutting work, it would give viewers an idea of what it looks like here now.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## dancan

Twas a bit brisk there yesterday , about 10F with a NorEast windthrill on that open plateau .
Sweater and a hat


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was a nice day for certain, a bit crisp but my insulated coveralls, boots and gloves kept me plenty warm and my saw didn`t complain.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Those were the days Dan.


----------



## Cantdog

We didn't get quite as much snow as I thought last night.....'bout 5-6" but that landed on the 4-5" we got Thurs night......this is heading down to the pointy end of nowhere Fri morning......was delayed by cars and trucks off the road here and there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> We didn't get quite as much snow as I thought last night.....'bout 5-6" but that landed on the 4-5" we got Thurs night......this is heading down to the pointy end of nowhere Fri morning......was delayed by cars and trucks off the road here and there.
> 
> 
> View attachment 789949
> View attachment 789950
> View attachment 789951



Same winter we got here, the wind is clearing some of the snow off the trees now.


----------



## dancan

Yup , we hauled a good bit of wood from up there on Uphill Crt


----------



## dancan

Ayup , lotsa wood Uphill


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yep shure was, this about half way up the hill,


----------



## dancan

Hey Jerry !
How much Huckstervania cut wood did we get from Uphill ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !
> How much Huckstervania cut wood did we get from Uphill ?



None......that's why it took ya all winta!!!.......(LOL)!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Hey Jerry !
> How much Huckstervania cut wood did we get from Uphill ?



While no Huctesters were harmed or used we did score a whole lot of firewood off that road and the building lots. That covered a 3 year span of time and not one Stihl saw was harmed in any way, I actually was endowed with a near new Sachs Dolmar 115I during that cut off, very nice specimen it.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> None......that's why it took ya all winta!!!.......(LOL)!!!!!



Yup , we didn't have 4 ...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Yup , we didn't have 4 ...



Well Geeze Louise... I counted three and not one a Stihl......I know there was one or more Stihls involved.....so ya probably had six... or more...... maybe.....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Many saws were used over a long period but not one Huxtervitiz.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Secret weapon,


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Secret weapon,
> 
> View attachment 790610
> View attachment 790611


Just leave it there and walk the hoe forward about 20'. All problems solved. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

That saw cleared the road for that hoe all the way from start to finish. The others came in after the kill.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Slacckerz!


----------



## North by Northwest

Another 5-8 " of the white stuff today " another 6" expected overnight . Typical lake effect. Just above freezing temps for for the next few days , then cooling off again ! More plowing & snowblowing and of course Bushmill,s Black !


----------



## pioneerguy600

I forgot to mention, I was given two days to clear that entire road, on the third day the excavators, two of them and two dump trucks tore up all the stumps and hauled it away plus they started laying surge, each returning truck was loaded with surge, they made it about half way up on the first day and completed it on the second, just the road base.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A different site, nice trees on that lot.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Some bigger sticks, be fun dropping trees this size,


----------



## North by Northwest

pioneerguy600 said:


> Some bigger sticks, be fun dropping trees this size,
> 
> View attachment 791269
> View attachment 791270


That would be a few hr felling cut ! lol.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Near miss,


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Near miss,
> 
> View attachment 791341
> View attachment 791342
> View attachment 791343


Wouldn't a near miss be a hit? Looks like a near hit --> a miss.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Wouldn't a near miss be a hit? Looks like a near hit --> a miss.



Big windstorm took down 6 trees, not one struck the shed on my neighbors lot at the lake.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A couple of branches barely tickled the left side but no damage done,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Page 3 slacckas,


----------



## dancan

Am not !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dry wood.


----------



## dancan

Sure is !


----------



## dancan

If it doesn't rain tomorrow I'll be out there tomorrow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Warmer days,


----------



## dancan

Bump to the top brought to you by Stihl 






And


----------



## pioneerguy600

Best chainsaw cleaner ever made right there.


----------



## stihl waters

I see you guys are still at it,just thought I'd check in.6 years in April since I hung it up but still pick around on the weekends and get a few requests for tree removal.Some I take and some I refer to a friend who is still logging.
I definitely miss it but was getting hard to make a good living,timber just not there like it was. I did buy a new 261 in November was seriously thinking 462 but what the hell would I do with that,lol.Great to see you guys still out there.


----------



## buttercup

You drag aground a 241 on those pencils protruding? At least you stay fit


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl waters said:


> I see you guys are still at it,just thought I'd check in.6 years in April since I hung it up but still pick around on the weekends and get a few requests for tree removal.Some I take and some I refer to a friend who is still logging.
> I definitely miss it but was getting hard to make a good living,timber just not there like it was. I did buy a new 261 in November was seriously thinking 462 but what the hell would I do with that,lol.Great to see you guys still out there.



Been a while, we drop by occasionally.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been a while, we drop by occasionally.


What else would we do?


----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


> What else would we do?



Zacktly !


----------



## Cantdog

Geeeze!!!! I think the shipping department should hire a carpenter!!!! Who in their right mind would ship a 1000 lb machine in a crate made of 1/4" plywood and 
1" x 1"s??? Fortunately the tool survived way better than the crate......not sure how as the crate fell apart before we got it off the pallet jack!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Reminds me of the ,tea boxes, from India.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Reminds me of the ,tea boxes, from India.



I don't know if you could even keep tea in that thing??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I don't know if you could even keep tea in that thing??



They always arrived here with the sides, top or bottom busted out, foil lined but missing many cups of tea leaves....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Well....amazingly we lost no tea leaves or the paperwork or any of the misc assembly parts. No damage except the temporary feets that held it to the pallet were bent to chit...meh...


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks again Unc!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Thanks again Unc!!!!
> 
> View attachment 793371
> View attachment 793372


Handy lil Beastie. Lol

Brake specs?
Been looking at them.
No sweat. Found them. 
I always called them Box and Pan brake. Like my 8th grade shop teacher. 

it’s Pan and Box.....they will get the idea.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep pan and box brake.........not usually a big fan of Grizzly stuff but looked around and found numerous brakes with known and unknown names.......all come from the same place as this one......and look the same too.....pretty nice unit so far. Took all the fingers out and cleaned the packing/rustproofing off and realigned. Everything smooth, fair and straight. Been getting by doing all this copper work with my portable 10' siding brake.......have to be pretty tricky doing some stuff!! Good addition to the shop...ain't gotta last forevah as I'm not planning to......

Weighs 860 lbs.....50" wide.....will bend 16g steel at 50"to 135 degrees......bending leaf has removable fingers as well as the clamping leaf so you can up flange and down flange bends.....max box side is 2"........plenty to create joints.....not those kinda Joints Danny.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep pan and box brake.........not usually a big fan of Grizzly stuff but looked around and found numerous brakes with known and unknown names.......all come from the same place as this one......and look the same too.....pretty nice unit so far. Took all the fingers out and cleaned the packing/rustproofing off and realigned. Everything smooth, fair and straight. Been getting by doing all this copper work with my portable 10' siding brake.......have to be pretty tricky doing some stuff!! Good addition to the shop...ain't gotta last forevah as I'm not planning to......
> 
> Weighs 860 lbs.....50" wide.....will bend 16g steel at 50"to 135 degrees......bending leaf has removable fingers as well as the clamping leaf so you can up flange and down flange bends.....max box side is 2"........plenty to create joints.....not those kinda Joints Danny.....



If they WERE for those joints......you could use them for self defense!!!!!
No motors or gears so small liability. And maybe replaceable bearings. Or room to bore and press.
And you be doing copper.....

Removeable fingers.......keep them in order. I would think. Easy to check.

Been looking at them. For the farm. And roller and shear.

Not a fan of combo machines for bigger stuff. A small one for lil stuff.

Lots of old iron around here. Shops closing.
Good deals but bitter sweet.

I was looking at the 48”. 16 ga at half width...18 at full width. 300 lbs. 
NOT the white one.........lol


----------



## buttercup

So, is it wood boxes or cranes lifting pieces of metal now...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice addition Robin, many moons ago I used a Chicago Diez brake and a 40 ton shear doing deck head installs.


----------



## Cantdog

buttercup said:


> So, is it wood boxes or cranes lifting pieces of metal now...



Yup.......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> If they WERE for those joints......you could use them for self defense!!!!!
> No motors or gears so small liability. And maybe replaceable bearings. Or room to bore and press.
> And you be doing copper.....
> 
> Removeable fingers.......keep them in order. I would think. Easy to check.
> 
> Been looking at them. For the farm. And roller and shear.
> 
> Not a fan of combo machines for bigger stuff. A small one for lil stuff.
> 
> Lots of old iron around here. Shops closing.
> Good deals but bitter sweet.
> 
> I was looking at the 48”. 16 ga at half width...18 at full width. 300 lbs.
> NOT the white one.........lol



Yeah I thought keeping the finger in order might be best. We are dealing with far eastern technology here....

A while back I was looking into a 3-1 machine but stopped in Penn on the way back from Johns and touched them.......and thought better of it. Everything is always a compromise when you are trying to do much...but a small one might be good for some things...

I have no problem with used equipment.......but I have to have a lot of experience with what ever it is.....and I don't have that experience with metal working like I do with woodworking tools so unless I could find a used brake that I could try don't really know enough to not buy something that later I find is toast. Saving grace is there are few moving parts and most are very heavy!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice addition Robin, many moons ago I used a Chicago Diez brake and a 40 ton shear doing deck head installs.


Large machines are crazy. 
I was at Seneca Army Depot......during The Cold War. 
Built to build anything. You drove past rows of stockpiled machines. Thousands of machine tools. 
The fab shop machines were HUGE. I wish I could have known what I know now. I’d have know what I was looking at.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I thought keeping the finger in order might be best. We are dealing with far eastern technology here....
> 
> A while back I was looking into a 3-1 machine but stopped in Penn on the way back from Johns and touched them.......and thought better of it. Everything is always a compromise when you are trying to do much...but a small one might be good for some things...
> 
> I have no problem with used equipment.......but I have to have a lot of experience with what ever it is.....and I don't have that experience with metal working like I do with woodworking tools so unless I could find a used brake that I could try don't really know enough to not buy something that later I find is toast. Saving grace is there are few moving parts and most are very heavy!!



I have a sheet metal Buddy. Lol. I’m scared too.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Large machines are crazy.
> I was at Seneca Army Depot......during The Cold War.
> Built to build anything. You drove past rows of stockpiled machines. Thousands of machine tools.
> The fab shop machines were HUGE. I wish I could have known what I know now. I’d have know what I was looking at.


 The Halifax shipyards has some really big gear for shipbuilding, not likely the biggest gear in the world but mighty capable pieces in the plate shop.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Halifax shipyards has some really big gear for shipbuilding, not likely the biggest gear in the world but mighty capable pieces in the plate shop.


Oh ship building goes WAY beyond Seneca. Lol
I saw one of IR air drills on TV. They had set the elevator for fighters on an Aircraft Carrier. Then drilled the bolt holes. 
IR Heavy Duty Drill. 3” in steel.....

then there is the EXTRA Heavy Duty drill......3 1/2” ......190 CFM at 120 psi needed. Maybe it was only 95 CFM.......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Large machines are crazy.
> I was at Seneca Army Depot......during The Cold War.
> Built to build anything. You drove past rows of stockpiled machines. Thousands of machine tools.
> The fab shop machines were HUGE. I wish I could have known what I know now. I’d have know what I was looking at.




Oh chit......there is wild stuff out there. Back when I worked out in Detroit on the 1000 footers....we were layed up at the Nickelson Steel Docks......I had to go over to the machine shop to get a part that was fabricated for our vessel........I walked into the machine shot which looked identical to any machine shop you've seen.......all the normal stuff.....lathes, mills presses etc......BUT ....it was as if I had been shrunk.......the lathe I was standing in front of had a 20 foot swing and a 60 foot carriage ........what looked like a Bridgeport was two stories tall.....with ladders to get to where the operators climbed to.....big iron to work big iron!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Oh chit......there is wild stuff out there. Back when I worked out in Detroit on the 1000 footers....we were layed up at the Nickelson Steel Docks......I had to go over to the machine shop to get a part that was fabricated for our vessel........I walked into the machine shot which looked identical to any machine shop you've seen.......all the normal stuff.....lathes, mills presses etc......BUT ....it was as if I had been shrunk.......the lathe I was standing in front of had a 20 foot swing and a 60 foot carriage ........what looked like a Bridgeport was two stories tall.....with ladders to get to where the operators climbed to.....big iron to work big iron!!!


On big lathes. A cab to ride in. Not only because of hot chips but LONG RUN TIMES. You could look at the tool easily.

Saw one radial arm drill with a 38” column......pull a 5” drill.


----------



## Stem450Husky

@Stihl 041S hey Rob, dont be a Ted!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> @Stihl 041S hey Rob, dont be a Ted!!!


Ted......noun,verb,and adjective


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> Ted......noun,verb,and adjective



man, myth, potatooo


----------



## pioneerguy600

Have a tall one,


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have a tall one,
> View attachment 793623


That will stress The Mighty Mouse......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> That will stress The Mighty Mouse......



Switch up to a 72" on the 090.


----------



## Cantdog

Picked up this lil' ditty today.....brand new regulator, gauges and new three way plenum with new connectors.......not tremendous hours and oil changed yearly with synthetic compressor oil....runs great....paid $75.00.....have one identical....made in Italy...Hitachi brand...my pressure switch is spent ......new switch is $80.00 plus shipping so it worked for me. Will likely stihl buy a new switch for mine as it is in great shape too....but couldn't let this get by.....


----------



## Cantdog

Dayum........guess a trip to the recycling place is in order this weekend.......empty tall green canz worth a nickle a piece ...that looks like 300 to me or $15.00....takes a few more than a 55 gallon drum full to get to 300....... I been workin' on it....


----------



## Stihl 041S

$80.00 for a pressure switch???


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> $80.00 for a pressure switch???



Yep....$78.00 plus shipping last time I looked....that's why it hasn't been fixed yet....


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmm Just checked again at ereplacement.......$81.13 plus shipping now......did find one at MMToolparts for $67.61 plus shipping...

These are OEM Hitachi so they bolt right up and are better suited to handle the vibration.....could use a cheaper generic unit but then would have to replumb the whole setup so if my time is worth anything and the cost of copper tubing and fittings involved no real savings......OEM units also have an on/off switch in them.....generic not likely.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

I see your point. It’s a tool. Keep it up and running. 
And a switch in it? Interesting


----------



## Stihl 041S

I see your point. It’s a tool. Keep it up and running. 
And a switch in it? Interesting 
$20.00 straight in line for voltage......but I was using low voltage


----------



## pioneerguy600

Portable compressors are sort of like tires on a truck, when wore out just replace em, wear n tear items them. I bought one cheapie one day in a pinch, the job it did that day paid for it but it is still going 12 years later, have been given 3 more just like it for parts, made a good runner from the three parts machines and still have two for spare parts. Not bad for $99. outlay for the first new one that came with a box of air tools, just Cambell Hausfield junk but works every day I do. Paid over a grand for my Rolair. but now never use it.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah these Hitachis were in the $300.00 range when new so this one for $75.00 in perfect running condition with new reg, gauges and three way plenum with new brass quik-connects and fresh oil change was an alright deal. In the pic you can just see the end of an old Campbell Hausfield oil-less I bought in 1989 for $179.00.....was jeered at and told those oil-less one won't last the season.......well here it is 2020 and within the last 6 months it has started a rod bearing I think as it's loud and vibrates so badly I have put something heavy in front of it or will walk away and unplug itself.......LOL!!! But it has done a pile of work......sometimes HARD work and it still recharges quick and always works fine......it sits by the door to blow up tires or blow off saws etc. One nice thing about the oil-less ones is they start in the cold......just about every oil filled one I've used really didn't like it when the temp drops.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The ones I have do use oil in the base, they are tough as nails as far as I am concerned, mine are used for finish nailing, house after house mostly in 3 - 5 day runs, big time hours on them. Our framer runs the same compressor, his crew beat the absolute snot out of them outdoors in all types of weather and temperatures, they carry a heat lamp and a box they cover the compressor under with the heat lamp on during the winter months. They do both the framing and asphalt shingles with this gear and most often the compressor lasts them 3-4 years per crew, when they finally give up the ghost there is next to nothing left of them worth keeping, beat I tells ya!


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah they do take a beating...that pitiful Campbel Hausfeld twin tank has been run driving 8" X 3/4 galv lags daze on end.......that made 'er pant!!......gotta say it don't own me nuttin' and as I said it still works fine doing ezactly what it's 'spose to....just sounds bad....but meh ...31 years of service and not a single repair...not nuttin' but the air cleaner blown out every few years.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah they do take a beating...that pitiful Campbel Hausfeld twin tank has been run driving 8" X 3/4 galv lags daze on end.......that made 'er pant!!......gotta say it don't own me nuttin' and as I said it still works fine doing ezactly what it's 'spose to....just sounds bad....but meh ...31 years of service and not a single repair...not nuttin' but the air cleaner blown out every few years.


 I know you, get every bit of use outa er.


----------



## dancan

I'm still trying to prove that this flippy cap thing is a bad design .


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> View attachment 794269
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to prove that this flippy cap thing is a bad design .



I think that's going to be acquitted by an impartial jury.........pppppfffffttttt!....LOL!!!


----------



## dancan

Hours and hours of flip twist , twist flip .
No fail yet .


----------



## dancan

Maybe that's just too many steps for some to remember ?


----------



## stihl023/5

dancan said:


> Maybe that's just too many steps for some to remember ?


I'm a little slow


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ya just have to be smarter than the flippy cap.


----------



## Cantdog

I know having to spin the cap all th' 'way 'round is difficult for some........then of course they would have to remember the lefty lucy, righty tighty thing...every tyme...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I know having to spin the cap all th' 'way 'round is difficult for some........then of course they would have to remember the lefty lucy, righty tighty thing...every tyme...


 Locking the lugs in seems to be the biggest problem, turning in either direction kinda comes naturally.


----------



## dancan

How much Hucksacurseya cut wood in this trailer ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Zerah!


----------



## dancan

Winner winner chicken dinner !!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

What kind of chicken dinner? Fried? Pot pie? Baked?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its a free dinner, I`ll take it.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its a free dinner, I`ll take it.


You got that right


----------



## dancan

Bottom of Paige 3 Bump to the top !!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Wild night here!! Freezing rain all day....trees coated with about 1/4" of ice....now snowing like crazy and blowing to 40mph......power out everywhere but not at the shop.....headed home ...think the interwebs are broked there and likely no power either....we'll see. Wild night at any rate!!!! WOOT!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Wild night here!! Freezing rain all day....trees coated with about 1/4" of ice....now snowing like crazy and blowing to 40mph......power out everywhere but not at the shop.....headed home ...think the interwebs are broked there and likely no power either....we'll see. Wild night at any rate!!!! WOOT!!!!!!


 Safe trip home.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Safe trip home.




Thanks Jerry.....made it home fine in the old fella's 2500HD with the 8' Fisher HD plow on......4 wheel high all the way!

Just the right amount of ice this morning....not enough to really hurt the forest except for already compromised trees...but really beautiful in the clear, bright sunshine!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Beautiful! We get an icing or two every winter, beautiful sight just after sunrise.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Froze up hard here, good sledding. Was -12 C at daylight.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Heavy frost.. but the sun's out. Come on 50's!


----------



## Cantdog

Hoss's landlady just said it was 3 below on that side of the mountain....'magine Hoss's water is hard this morning......have to go see him in a bit.


----------



## dancan

Paige 5 bump to the top not Huxavina cut wood !!!


----------



## Cantdog

Another nice day....cool so no ice melted.....snow coming in tonight...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

No ice here! Mid 50s again today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Only -10 this morning, temp is rising again for some snow squalls heading our way.


----------



## buttercup

dancan said:


> Paige 5 bump to the top not Huxavina cut wood !!!



Huxavina can't compare to that baby, just found out meself.


----------



## dancan

Mine was a bit lackluster out of the box so I put a 12" bar on it and found it better , Jerry had a look at it , gutted and opened up the muffler .
Way better now


----------



## pioneerguy600

New white snow was nice til the rin got going good, turned into a slush fest.


----------



## RandyMac

Hi guys.
It was 57F here, had 19 as a low, should be another nice sunny day tomorrow.
I have relocated to Fort Jones, about 80 miles inland, almost directly east of where I was, not missing the cold, damp and windy coast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Hi guys.
> It was 57F here, had 19 as a low, should be another nice sunny day tomorrow.
> I have relocated to Fort Jones, about 80 miles inland, almost directly east of where I was, not missing the cold, damp and windy coast.



High and dry!


----------



## RandyMac

It is indeed, we do get some rain, 22 inches, instead of 72'', including a couple feet of snow, not all at one time.
The lack of wind is very nice, no more howling gales. Also no tsunamis.
The view from my front porch, where I sit and have coffee in the afternoon.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Randy! You said you were headed to the other side of the mountains for all the above stated reasons when we met up last summer. Glad your plans worked out!

May try and look you again sometime.....the daughter has seemingly sunk some roots down in Portland at least for the foreseeable future so very likely we'll be out that way again.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> New white snow was nice til the rin got going good, turned into a slush fest.



Yeah...the same here.....now there is a thick layer of ice on every unsalted, plowed area....I tried to not plow anymore than just the snowbanks left by the road plows so they wouldn't freeze.....at least get a little traction on the frozen snow! But more snow coming in today later and on Thurs......then Fri it's back to the subzero deepfreeze. 11 more daze of this climate and we'll be in the Fla Keys......hopefully no ice there.....except maybe in a beverage!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Hi guys.
> It was 57F here, had 19 as a low, should be another nice sunny day tomorrow.
> I have relocated to Fort Jones, about 80 miles inland, almost directly east of where I was, not missing the cold, damp and windy coast.


 Drove through there one night after turning off the #5 at Yreka heading down to Eureka, not sure I spelled those places correctly, would have preferred to have made that drive during high noon daylight. Would like to do the Happy Camp run and return back through Ft Jones on a future trip out that way.


----------



## Cantdog

Dang Randy......Didn't take you for a "center of Town" guy!!!


----------



## RandyMac

Oh yeah Robin, a teeming metropolis of 850.
My partner and I bought a little old store, I live here, Harriet is building a house about 15 minutes away, with a view of Scott Valley and Mt. Shasta.
I love this town, almost everything is walking distance, even for this wore out old guy.
Jerry. the roads are ''scenic'' I've driven 199 to Obrien, over Grayback to Happy Camp then the Scott River Road several times.
It might 80 miles as the hawks fly, it is 175 miles by road, close to 4 hours.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> Oh yeah Robin, a teeming metropolis of 850.
> My partner and I bought a little old store, I live here, Harriet is building a house about 15 minutes away, with a view of Scott Valley and Mt. Shasta.
> I love this town, almost everything is walking distance, even for this wore out old guy.
> Jerry. the roads are ''scenic'' I've driven 199 to Obrien, over Grayback to Happy Camp then the Scott River Road several times.
> It might 80 miles as the hawks fly, it is 175 miles by road, close to 4 hours.



I love those mountain roads, lotsa curves.


----------



## RandyMac

You will love the Scott River Road, turns so tight you are looking over your shoulder to see the road ahead and narrow enough to make meeting another vehicle an event.
The SRR makes the Klamath River highway seem like freeway.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Those are great motorbike roads but I havn`t rode a bike in many years. My daughter wants me to go back at it as she rides a Kawai , not my choice in a bike but she loves it.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> Oh yeah Robin, a teeming metropolis of 850.
> My partner and I bought a little old store, I live here, Harriet is building a house about 15 minutes away, with a view of Scott Valley and Mt. Shasta.
> I love this town, almost everything is walking distance, even for this wore out old guy.
> Jerry. the roads are ''scenic'' I've driven 199 to Obrien, over Grayback to Happy Camp then the Scott River Road several times.
> It might 80 miles as the hawks fly, it is 175 miles by road, close to 4 hours.



Looks like a nice place Randy...…..I googled Ft Jones and a bunch of pics came up on the page with other onfo...….one pic was from down the street looking back towards your porch across from the big brick building and bar/restaurant. Between that pic and yours could get a pretty good idea of the size of town. Excellent place it looks to be. Glad you're happy there! If I could not live near the ocean I would have to be in the mountains!


----------



## RandyMac

I'm buying locally sourced and milled pine to reside the old building, 15 boards was $100.


----------



## pioneerguy600

RandyMac said:


> I'm buying locally sourced and milled pine to reside the old building, 15 boards was $100.



Board and batten?


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hard freeze warning. Sorry flowers that bloomed a month early.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Going down deep here over night, may see -19 before daylight.


----------



## dancan

I'd say some a dem Mhainahs is good an smart fholks


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nice tree pusher, Husqvarmit user,


----------



## pioneerguy600

A few years ago,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hmm, one didn`t load on the previous post, oh well here it is,




All of the wood went to a disabled friend of mine to augment what we had already dropped off to him, takes 4-5 cords each year.


----------



## dancan

Fresh Kita cut wood .


----------



## dancan

These guys talk funny .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> These guys talk funny .




They do but good folks them.


----------



## dancan

I think one of those will be in the furnace tonight


----------



## pioneerguy600

I took two out of there earlier, standing dead dry. We have to get after them downed pine in the low spot, I cut a few downed spruce free from the root balls, still green but drying out.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> These guys talk funny .


Can I get an interpreter?


----------



## dancan

Ayup , furnace fodder


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> I took two out of there earlier, standing dead dry. We have to get after them downed pine in the low spot, I cut a few downed spruce free from the root balls, still green but drying out.



I cut a couple in there as well to let dry , there's also a nice yellow birch down in there .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Will pick some up when the snow dissipates some more, the road is too tricky for me to try yet.


----------



## dancan

It's greasy , no go for the Ef3fiddy but the sorento gets by .

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-lawnmower-leaf-blower/yarmouth/husqvarna-562xp-chainsaw/1487885952

Geez them things sure don't hold their value lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> It's greasy , no go for the Ef3fiddy but the sorento gets by .
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-lawnmower-leaf-blower/yarmouth/husqvarna-562xp-chainsaw/1487885952
> 
> Geez them things sure don't hold their value lol



EEEEWUU, who would want it.


----------



## dancan

Exactly !!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Will pick some up when the snow dissipates some more, the road is too tricky for me to try yet.



Come on over if you want , we can go in the Kia if you're not working .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Come on over if you want , we can go in the Kia if you're not working .


 Working Monday, no holiday for me. we have too many houses on the go now with too much outstanding work still to be done. May get then completed by May....LOL


----------



## dancan

Make the hay while the sun shines !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Maybe get the summer months off.


----------



## dancan

See
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/new-glasgow-ns/3-562-huskys/1488067623

Junk I tells ya !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> See
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/new-glasgow-ns/3-562-huskys/1488067623
> 
> Junk I tells ya !



The pulp mill just shut down, there will be hundreds of saws up for sale, all junk from the pulp woods.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The pulp mill just shut down, there will be hundreds of saws up for sale, all junk from the pulp woods.



Sticky junk at that!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sticky junk at that!!!



Soft wood gunk baked on, one big PIA to work with.


----------



## dancan

Bottom of Paige Height bump to the top how much Huxacorona cut wood in this piccy quizz ?


----------



## Cantdog

None......anyone with a Huxavarnia wouldn't waste hiz tyme cutting frozy dozy pfirrr…..but Stihl guys hafta...ya know....take what they can get…...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Bottom of Paige Height bump to the top how much Huxacorona cut wood in this piccy quizz ?
> 
> View attachment 799819



Oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oldie but a goodie.


A "Ms. two turdy"! Rare duck to see those...normally a 210 or the Too Fiddy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> A "Ms. two turdy"! Rare duck to see those...normally a 210 or the Too Fiddy.



Yep, I fixed it up for Dan, first time I seen where he ran it but that`s an old pic.


----------



## dancan

I cut polly 3 cord of firewood with that one , had a good friend that needed a saw , 4 years later he still loved that saw, kept him and his wife warm in the winters on willow and pffftpople .
No telling how many hundreds of cord he's cut and blocked to stay warm Lol


----------



## dancan

No Huxacovidarrona cut wood here


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## dancan

Paige 2 bump to the top say no to the Huxacorona cut wood !


----------



## Cantdog

Page II Coffey tyme!!! No wimpy Stihl brewed coffey here in Q-Tipville.......!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Page II Coffey tyme!!! No wimpy Stihl brewed coffey here in Q-Tipville.......!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 800826



Must be good whisky if you have to mix coffee in to so it's drinkable ?
New class called Wishky from Huxacorona ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Must be good whisky if you have to mix coffee in to so it's drinkable ?
> New class called Wishky from Huxacorona ?


Nope....real good, smooth Japanese beverage...…..made in a coffee stihl imported from Scotland in 1963. Read about it...nevah seen it for sale then did.....75 'Merican copecs….90 proof....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!! Fake Scotch but damn good...award winning good....worth evah penny....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Must be good whisky if you have to mix coffee in to so it's drinkable ?
> New class called Wishky from Huxacorona ?




You can only dream of koffe tyme like this in 'Nadia....great start to the day......speaking of the day...great day today....rented a lil' outboard boat for tomorrow.....22-6" center console with a 200 Hoss Yammy motor.....we leave in the morning....on a …."Three Hour Tour".....actually an 8 hr tour but ya know!!


----------



## dancan

I hope you're bringing MaryAnn ,,,,


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Must be good whisky if you have to mix coffee in to so it's drinkable ?
> New class called Wishky from Huxacorona ?


Typical fella of French decent...……..azz backards…….you don't have to add koffee to the whisky to make it drinkable......you add whisky to the koffee to make it drinkable....geeeeze….


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> I hope you're bringing MaryAnn ,,,,


Yep ….actually we gotts Ginger and Mary Ann...….no Howels or prefesser juz me an Giligan and the girlz…….WOOT!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


>


 What happened to your grinder, Jimmy?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> You can only dream of koffe tyme like this in 'Nadia....great start to the day......speaking of the day...great day today....rented a lil' outboard boat for tomorrow.....22-6" center console with a 200 Hoss Yammy motor.....we leave in the morning....on a …."Three Hour Tour".....actually an 8 hr tour but ya know!!



Keep er between the bouy`s, them Coast guardy types don`t much like props digging channels.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Yep ….actually we gotts Ginger and Mary Ann...….no Howels or prefesser juz me an Giligan and the girlz…….WOOT!!!!!



Giligan , that whut you named your new friend the pelican ?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keep er between the bouy`s, them Coast guardy types don`t much like props digging channels.


Yep have to......not much water around here though it's all you see in every direction.....gonna be interesting getting out to deep water


----------



## dancan

Hmmm, was out for a 3 hour tour , not been heard from since ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Didn`t hear of any rough weather events!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep have to......not much water around here though it's all you see in every direction.....gonna be interesting getting out to deep water



Flat land, not anything like up here. Newfie binnoculars not recommended.


----------



## Cantdog




----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> View attachment 801460



Look at the two skegs near center, sand blasted!


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah they sit lower than the two outside ones.......deepest water we were in yesterday was about 14' and we were probably 5-6 miles offshore. Went a long ways, like 60-70 miles in 7-8 foot water......rather disconcerting for me....but we never touched.


----------



## Cantdog

Actually they don't sit lower..... just long shaft units in the center and short shafts on the outside


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> What happened to your grinder, Jimmy?


Nothing. I did 16 loops on it the other day. If it's a decent loop just needing touched up, I will file them. Quicker than setting the grinder up and the clean up.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

There you go...see mounted in the same vise.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

These all made a few rounds on the old girl.


----------



## Cantdog

Sunset ovah 7 mile bridge!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC

Tomorrow morning we make a flat spot for ADA loading/unloading.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Asphalt?


----------



## Cantdog

Me thinks these boys got into the Budweiser a bit early........


----------



## Cantdog

Few more from Key West........will have more later once I get some pics from the brides phone.....I was either driving the boat or the Yukon most of the tyme ....hard to get pics.


----------



## Cantdog

High Noon at Key Largo............mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Me thinks these boys got into the Budweiser a bit early........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 801974
> View attachment 801975


Was there in '93 or '94. Can't remember that far back well.


----------



## Cantdog

Nine hours later at South Beach shore drive......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Nine hours later at South Beach shore drive......
> 
> 
> View attachment 802299


Showing you age buddy... going with the small margaritas these days.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Showing you age buddy... going with the small margaritas these days.



Yep I guess so....... those were the “mediums”...... slackin’ we were


----------



## Cantdog

In the tube!!!


----------



## dancan

No Huxakarona cut wood there .


----------



## Cantdog

No Stihl cut wood to be seen here either........just just some ultra top secret spys from West Igloo in a gummint truck......


----------



## ChargerJay

caleath said:


> Ok...Stihl is better than Husqvarna....whats the deal with these flippy caps? I want to buy a saw from Homedepot! What bar oil is best? Really how hard is that one.
> 
> I will come up with some more...Happy Newyear!


Hey guys, I'm just a lowly site rookie on here, but, Stihl is a much better saw. I just spent months restoring a 78 090av, and that saw is the definition of a beast. You could cut a house down, well, you dont have to, the saw does, and that torque is crazy. The saw is going up for sale, and its mint, and no, it's not one of those "NEW" ones from below, ie, guy with a boat of parts putting them together, my numbers are all matching, all original, and runs and looks, as good or better as it did day one. I really enjoyed the strip and restore aspect and am thinking of doing it as a sideline. Any comments on the pics would be awesome, criticism is always appreciated. These pics were before the final touch ups and top coats, so keep that in mind pls.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Your saw looks great as the 090`s are usually fairly well used or even used up due to their intended uses. I have an 090 that had a very pampered life, it had only cut cedar and redwood into blocks for a shingle cutter. Its nice to see some that are not all beat to heck. Your model often has the rear handle busted as its the Achilles heel of that model.


----------



## Cantdog

One of the most fantastic things we saw on this trip happened on the way back to Marathon from Key West. We had just got on the Seven Mile Bridge which runs almost exactly parallel to the old, unused original railroad bridge, not far away, and first me and Scott noticed this pelican gliding 10-15 feet above the west side of the old bridge. He was going the same speed as us (55mph) and right even with the front of our rig and staying right there......the whole way across....neck and neck until we hit land on the other side.....pretty amazing right???? Well yeah...but the really amazing thing was he nevah flapped a wing...not even once.....just glided the whole 7 miles at 55mph.....!!! Effortless...…..


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam......Kool bird.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Many of the really big birds can just glide once they are airborne, very efficient gliders,them. I once watched an adult eagle up at the lake glide as far as I could see him on a bright clear day, never flapped its wings once ,just rode the thermal uplift coming off the lake early morning.


----------



## buttercup

The Albatross is the ultimate soaring master. The eagles soars, they don't flap their wings if not strictly necessary. Still... nothing compares to the Albatross.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## dancan

Jimmy in NC said:


>



Bought a 346 HexPeee


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> Bought a 346 HexPeee


:facepalm:


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Bought a 346 HexPeee



Expensive concrete filler.


----------



## buttercup

I have said so much incredibly stupid things to so many people lately in this forum (and before that), how do I live with it? 
Well.. I like to say I'm crazy, the psychologists diagnosis of schizophrenic just doesn't sound that great....


----------



## Cantdog

Well.....................this is different.......again.........it's nice they published our ages......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well.....................this is different.......again.........it's nice they published our ages......



LOL, you must have filled in all the lines of the questionere.


----------



## tbone75

Real different .


----------



## Stihl 041S

Sort of yells at ya.


----------



## dancan

Times must be real tough for the site owners with this eco downturn you know , just look at this new downdated website , all they had musta been just enough pennies to hire some Chinee website designer from WooHoo province to design s site using HuxaCornaCovid19 software .


----------



## Cantdog

Gotta try posting pics on this new format...….....


----------



## Cantdog

Boy it loads pics way faster than the old setup......not that it was slow but this is real fast!!!

I saw these masts sticking out of the water from a few miles away and went to investigate....about 2-3 miles from shore....water was 5 feet right there.....was 7 everywhere around there. She been down quite a while......you can just see the brown marine growth on her port side.......somebody had a bad day me thinks.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Boy it loads pics way faster than the old setup......not that it was slow but this is real fast!!!
> 
> I saw these masts sticking out of the water from a few miles away and went to investigate....about 2-3 miles from shore....water was 5 feet right there.....was 7 everywhere around there. She been down quite a while......you can just see the brown marine growth on her port side.......somebody had a bad day me thinks.....



Only need to pump er out.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Only need to pump er out.


Probably...…..couldn't tell why she sank.....plastic boat and nothing but sand and some coral to ground out on.....nothing that would breach the hull. Perhaps she might have dropped her rudder and filled through the stuffing box....looked stripped of electricals. Seemed odd she would be there so long and someone or at least the Coast Guard wouldn't have towed her off to sink in deeper water or salvage her ashore...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Probably...…..couldn't tell why she sank.....plastic boat and nothing but sand and some coral to ground out on.....nothing that would breach the hull. Perhaps she might have dropped her rudder and filled through the stuffing box....looked stripped of electricals. Seemed odd she would be there so long and someone or at least the Coast Guard wouldn't have towed her off to sink in deeper water or salvage her ashore...



Doesn`t look like a difficult project to refloat it, been involved with two before and actually was quite easy all told. One even had a good size hull puncture that meranti plywood, mastic and canvas sealed up well enough to get it pumped out and moved to shore.


----------



## Cantdog

I expect it's the economy.......older boats are a dime a dozen down there. When they become to costly to repair but still float they end up on a mooring and people live on them......cheep rent!! And if they go astray in a storm...meh......pick up another one for $500.00....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I expect it's the economy.......older boats are a dime a dozen down there. When they become to costly to repair but still float they end up on a mooring and people live on them......cheep rent!! And if they go astray in a storm...meh......pick up another one for $500.00....


Up here the Coast Guard would pull up alongside with a Bouy tender ship, winch er out of the water and dump it ashore. If ownership could be proven they would be facing a hefty bill.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a few older saws refitted and ready to go firewooding as soon as the weather improves a bit more, getting better each week with longer periods of daylight and more heat from the sun. The Stihls will be waking up from their winter hibernation.


----------



## Cantdog

Got left unattended in the market today!!! Jerry!!......you been across that bridge!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Got left unattended in the market today!!! Jerry!!......you been across that bridge!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 804466


Oh my, Wiggley Bridge, who woulds thunk! I like that color, looks promising.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Lad......saws missing in your Signature Line?


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Lad......saws missing in your Signature Line?


Last iteration of this site wouldn't let me add any more saws so I gave up fussing with it. On my 'puter all that were there stihl are......are you on your phone?? Things don't look the same on a phone.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh my, Wiggley Bridge, who woulds thunk! I like that color, looks promising.


Haven't pulled the cork yet but I'll let you know. Gotta have koffee first......see??....I really was unattended......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Haven't pulled the cork yet but I'll let you know. Gotta have koffee first......see??....I really was unattended......
> 
> View attachment 804619


 Oh my, this could get deep.


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmmmmm...........you may be right Jerry........happy extra hour of daylight in the afta-noon!!

Probably NOT a work day beverage.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Keep er even on the rails.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Keep er even on the rails.


Oh yeah...….we gott'er…..piece O' Cake.....headed up to deliver Hoss hiz load of hay whilst the ground's stihl froze so I can back the truck all the way down without damage to the lady lady's lawn


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hoss hasta eat. How is his feet doing this winter.? Our horses did ok through the winter but the mud season we had to watch them closely.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hoss hasta eat. How is his feet doing this winter.? Our horses did ok through the winter but the mud season we had to watch them closely.



His feet are pretty good but in bad need of a trim.......had an appointment just before we went to Fla but the weather didn't cooperate so gotts nag the furrier again.....he's wicked busy.....high school chums son.....he's on the road west as far as Waterville and as far east as New Brunswick..... they're family run farm is called "Horse Power Farm"...not to much in the way of tractors there. Organic folks....three generations.....good hoss people....


----------



## Cantdog

Yep beauty day here!! Temp mid 50's, very light SW breeze. We took the dogz down to Naskeag Point to walk the beach and out on the sand bar.....very pleasent afternoon....Not the Keys but I'll take it!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Nice as it was there were tell-tale signs here and there that winta ain't quite done yet!!!


----------



## dancan

How many sticks of Huckstercorona cut wood in this pic ?


----------



## Cantdog

Damn.....walked into the shop this morning and sitting in my favorite chair was another orphan....why do people do this....just leave old saws here.
Never had a hankering for these saws.....it's David Bradley "Three Sixty" sold by Sears......technologically advanced device it be...31 lbs of uglyness and if a 4000 max rpm wasn't slow enough lets gear drive this baby down.??? It has two places to bolt the bar... an inboard set up for awesome balance when general cutting and an outboard pad for low close to the dirt stump cutting. It is in great shape...nothing broke or worn out and the paint ain't to bad...needs a cleaning....probably run with a minor amount of tinkering. I noticed there's not a sticky for David Bradley so their popularity is a closely guarded secret....I guess.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Damn.....walked into the shop this morning and sitting in my favorite chair was another orphan....why do people do this....just leave old saws here.
> Never had a hankering for these saws.....it's David Bradley "Three Sixty" sold by Sears......technologically advanced device it be...31 lbs of uglyness and if a 4000 max rpm wasn't slow enough lets gear drive this baby down.??? It has two places to bolt the bar... an inboard set up for awesome balance when general cutting and an outboard pad for low close to the dirt stump cutting. It is in great shape...nothing broke or worn out and the paint ain't to bad...needs a cleaning....probably run with a minor amount of tinkering. I noticed there's not a sticky for David Bradley so their popularity is a closely guarded secret....I guess.....
> 
> View attachment 805123
> View attachment 805124
> View attachment 805125
> View attachment 805127



I got one just like it, you want another?


----------



## dancan

But Jerry , he'd have to use 4 drops daily if he had 2 of them , free saws but the drops would be from the sporran you know !


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I got one just like it, you want another?


NOPE...….


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> But Jerry , he'd have to use 4 drops daily if he had 2 of them , free saws but the drops would be from the sporran you know !


Yes two drops is plenty......says right on it.....actually one would likely do as I doubt I could/would run for a day.....so one drop would probably Stihl be ovah kill..


----------



## dancan

Here's a dealz for ya Robin !









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Here's a dealz for ya Robin !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Pffffft......I'll pass...….somebody will buy it I'm sure.....be good summah time dooryard firewood.....sit around in the evenings and watch the fire whilst drinking Boywiesr LITE.....and you don't need any heat from it.....which of course won't be there anyway.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its little wonder why they look like they were never used much, they wern`t! You will soon discover if you run one why.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its little wonder why they look like they were never used much, they wern`t! You will soon discover if you run one why.....LOL


Oh yeah I can only imagine......any idea what the gear reduction is???


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yes two drops is plenty......says right on it.....actually one would likely do as I doubt I could/would run for a day.....so one drop would probably Stihl be ovah kill..



Doesn`t take much, you could take a nap between the blocks dropping off a 6" dia. log....LOL


Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah I can only imagine......any idea what the gear reduction is???


 No, never really messed with it but its painfully slow, feels like 4:1 and the engine only turns around 4,000.RPM.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Doesn`t take much, you could take a nap between the blocks dropping off a 6" dia. log....LOL
> 
> No, never really messed with it but its painfully slow, feels like 4:1 and the engine only turns around 4,000.RPM.


I was guessing 2:1 just judging by the size of the gear case...….either way stihl wicked slow to start with then geared down for extra slow chain speed.....maybe put two bars on it for blocking 4"long firewood!!! That would double the output!!!


----------



## Cantdog

This saw came from the same guy (late) down on The Kingdom Road that I must go and buy his old Partner P100 from his widow. That looks to have had the same amount of use. Struck up a deal with her a while back but she usually goes to AZ for the winter.....guess she's back......come to find out my friend Joe was helping her clean out her garage an the DB was headed for the dump......he thought he'd do me a favor.....!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> This saw came from the same guy (late) down on The Kingdom Road that I must go and buy his old Partner P100 from his widow. That looks to have had the same amount of use. Struck up a deal with her a while back but she usually goes to AZ for the winter.....guess she's back......come to find out my friend Joe was helping her clean out her garage an the DB was headed for the dump......he thought he'd do me a favor.....!!


 With friends like him! My 360 came to me along with 3 other Pioneer saws an older gent was packing er in bout 15 years back, he was getting rid of all his stuff and going to a retirement home. Did him a couple good deeds over the years so he thought of me with the saws, wanted to pay him for the saws but he wouldn`t have it. All his tools looked just like new, stored inside in a heated space, no rust or even paint damage on anything he owned. He also wanted me to come over to his place and load my truck with tools, all free, just couldn`t do that.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BR600 ... junk.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Pulled out my old 036 PRO, dusted it off and put a new fuel line in it. Filled the tank and gave it a few tugs, fired on the third with choke on, two pulls with choke off and it was running, had the tuning screwdriver handy but never touched the carb screws, idled perfect, revved up to WOT just like it should. Last run back in 2008, it was the first 036 I ever ported, so many saws arrived after that the poor old 036 just sat patiently waiting for its turn to see daylight again. What you think of that ,Jimmy.?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Took that old 036 out and cut wood with it all afternoon, never missed a beat, not bad for a saw that hasn`t seen daylight since 2008.


----------



## dancan




----------



## dancan




----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


>


Not a bad looking saw for one that old, two loads of firewood and not a hiccup.


----------



## dancan

2 loads a 1 big hemlock lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> 2 loads a 1 big hemlock lol


That hemi stayed where it fell, no moving that by hand but maybe the excavator can sling it when it reaches that part of the dig. The 362 did that dirty deed...LOL


----------



## dancan

How many chunks of Huksacovidarona cut wood in that pile ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Chainsaws were run this afternoon, none were harmed. A good pile of wood was made into firewood sized sticks.


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> How many chunks of Huksacovidarona cut wood in that pile ?


 What, a weeks worth of firewood?


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> What, a weeks worth of firewood?



As long as we don't get one of them polar vortexs ...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> As long as we don't get one of them polar vortexs ...


You're probably gonna cool down a bit......been just about freezing here all day.....5 above they sayin' for tonight and 11 tomorrow night......some wood will be burnt here......was 55, and sunny yesterday......they sayin' snow to start Tues. mornin'......then rain......then ending with snow....general chit storm....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pulled out my old 036 PRO, dusted it off and put a new fuel line in it. Filled the tank and gave it a few tugs, fired on the third with choke on, two pulls with choke off and it was running, had the tuning screwdriver handy but never touched the carb screws, idled perfect, revved up to WOT just like it should. Last run back in 2008, it was the first 036 I ever ported, so many saws arrived after that the poor old 036 just sat patiently waiting for its turn to see daylight again. What you think of that ,Jimmy.?


I have nothing bad to say about an 036.. unlike an 026 they have a proper choke!


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


>


 That`s no place to be dumping your broken up concrete Jimmy, there are proper places for landfill...


----------



## Cantdog

Snow, rain then snow again today in Coastal West Igloo......Shop Day!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Too cold here to snow.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s no place to be dumping your broken up concrete Jimmy, there are proper places for landfill...


Pulled up on that the other day. I call local law e enforcement and blocked with strobe lights to avoid a collision. The owners came and loaded all of that in a 3/4 ton truck by hand. Busted the big bits with a 8lb hammer. The large dump truck left the gate unlatched and when shifting gears going up that grade the load moved. The non English speakers did not wait for law enforcement.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Pulled up on that the other day. I call local law e enforcement and blocked with strobe lights to avoid a collision. The owners came and loaded all of that in a 3/4 ton truck by hand. Busted the big bits with a 8lb hammer. The large dump truck left the gate unlatched and when shifting gears going up that grade the load moved. The non English speakers did not wait for law enforcement.


 At least they didn`t leave the dump box in the upright position.


----------



## dancan

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca






Must be great saws ?
Looking like a case of buyers remorse lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be grate saws ?
> Looking like a case of buyers remorse lol


 Yup, should have bought a, Stihl!


----------



## pioneerguy600

All quiet here, where is the rest of the regulars?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> All quiet here, where is the rest of the regulars?


I think they're busy...…..out Stihling TP from Walmart restrooms.....likely.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I think they're busy...…..out Stihling TP from Walmart restrooms.....likely.....


You heading out to the island?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You heading pout to the island?


Not quite yet.....gonna blow this weekend. The Island issued a "stay away" statement to all non residents....long list of who could come and go and why......last sentence said "If you live further away than the Blue Hill Peninsular don't come"....I took that as a nod...LOL! But the reality is I'll go by my own boat and not see or interact anyone while there anyway. Mud season there and dirt roads in both directions so no road traffic. Gonna pull the Seaway out this weekend and get it ready.....registered it a couple weeks back. Gonna try next weekend...maybe 3-4 days if the weather cooperates. Have to set the staging back up and shingle the roof on the small camp I redid last fall......just has 30lb felt and strapping on it now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just waiting for ,ice out, here, soon as the lake is ice free I will be hauling a few loads of siding up there to finish off the storage building. Have to put my 3 windows together soon and have them ready to go first trip.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep......I have some pretty nice, used windows that I need to refurbish......good insulated sash with combinations...just need some sill work...great for the camp. Also have one 5' X 32" clad insulated sash that originally was a casement but Ill lay it on it's side and build a new jamb/sill and put it on the south wall over the bench.


----------



## Cantdog

Kind of a raw day here....damp.....shop day. Been setting up to open a couple copper mines....done doing mill work for the time being I think. Put together some temporary feed and material handling benches today. Have a standing seam copper roof on a large copper bay window unit and also a 3' X 3" X 7' tall copper shower stall to create.......be working alone so self isolated way down on the pickked end nowhere.....keep me busy for awhile.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Kind of a raw day here....damp.....shop day. Been setting up to open a couple copper mines....done doing mill work for the time being I think. Put together some temporary feed and material handling benches today. Have a standing seam copper roof on a large copper bay window unit and also a 3' X 3" X 7' tall copper shower stall to create.......be working alone so self isolated way down on the pickked end nowhere.....keep me busy for awhile.....
> View attachment 808504
> View attachment 808505
> View attachment 808507


 Nice shiny copper, solder sully it up some.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep......I have some pretty nice, used windows that I need to refurbish......good insulated sash with combinations...just need some sill work...great for the camp. Also have one 5' X 32" clad insulated sash that originally was a casement but Ill lay it on it's side and build a new jamb/sill and put it on the south wall over the bench.


 For the shed I am just using a single pane fro older sliding glass windows, salvaged of course. Made up new sashes for them from this new composite decking materials, basically plastic of some sort that machines really nicely. Not intending on heating the building so single pane will let in the daylight on the SW side of the building and keep out the weather/rain and snow. All the exterior parts will be aluminum cladded anyway , outlast me.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> For the shed I am just using a single pane fro older sliding glass windows, salvaged of course. Made up new sashes for them from this new composite decking materials, basically plastic of some sort that machines really nicely. Not intending on heating the building so single pane will let in the daylight on the SW side of the building and keep out the weather/rain and snow. All the exterior parts will be aluminum cladded anyway , outlast me.


Little camp will be insulated and I have a cheap old cast iron box stove to take out......very small building 12' X 12' but also houses my composting toilet and will house my inverter and battery bank as well as tools and such......will only be a bunk house very occasionally....mostly a utility/shop building......couple sticks of island spruce will bring it right up to temp. It had single glaze windows with combinations but they have gone by and all my used stuff is insulated....Price was right!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice shiny copper, solder sully it up some.


Yep that stuff next to the brake table is real nice....came packed correctly......3 10' X 3" and one 8' X 3' for the shower. I have a scheme where by most of the solder will be invisible on the shower....except on the very bottom but that is covered with teak parkay tiles on a snap together plastic grid......kinda nice actually. There will be some solder involved one the base but the walls are solder free. We'll see how it works out.....pics will follow I'm sure!!
The other copper, 8" X 3' on the brake table came in a different shipment......not so good....I arrived at the shop 5:30 at night and it was laying in the driveway looked for all the world like it just flew off the truck. It was sandwiched between two sheets of chip board but looked like it had been rode hard and put away wet.......not unusable for the roof but at nearly $200.00 a sheet I would have expected more care........but there's a reason yard geeks are yard geeks........


----------



## pioneerguy600

We did a few copper roofs years back on the VOR buildings for our local airport, Stanfield International, all solder seam. Sheets were really beautiful and shiny, all packed really well from the supplier, not so pretty after the install with guys walking all over during install and the solder seams.It all turns green anyway after a spell in the salt air. My first copper work was a big indoor fireplace that the architect wanted a hip roof style built over it. I worked with him to come up with a finish for it, heat it with my acetylene cutting torch, turns beautiful multi colors, finish with crystal shellac..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Not quite yet.....gonna blow this weekend. The Island issued a "stay away" statement to all non residents....long list of who could come and go and why......last sentence said "If you live further away than the Blue Hill Peninsular don't come"....I took that as a nod...LOL! But the reality is I'll go by my own boat and not see or interact anyone while there anyway. Mud season there and dirt roads in both directions so no road traffic. Gonna pull the Seaway out this weekend and get it ready.....registered it a couple weeks back. Gonna try next weekend...maybe 3-4 days if the weather cooperates. Have to set the staging back up and shingle the roof on the small camp I redid last fall......just has 30lb felt and strapping on it now.


May uncover my little vessel this weekend. Still needs lots of fuel circulation to help pull trash out of the tank.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> May uncover my little vessel this weekend. Still needs lots of fuel circulation to help pull trash out of the tank.


 Be a couple weeks before ice out for me but I will get an earlier start on prepping the boat and engines for the first run of the season. Oil and filters all round, bottom end OMC fluids for the gears, need to replace a piece of glass windshield Starboard side, wash and possibly wax the Bayliner first day its warm enough. My daughters 70 Mercury needs the electric choke looked at, maybe just a bad electrical connection or its seized up, fix or replace as required.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Had an 009 hit my bench tonight. It's a first for me as I've never been into one before or heard one run.

Shows 175 psi and bright blue spark...no pop with prime down the throat hole. Guess I am checking the key on the flywheel to see if the timing is off.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Had an 009 hit my bench tonight. It's a first for me as I've never been into one before or heard one run.
> 
> Shows 175 psi and bright blue spark...no pop with prime down the throat hole. Guess I am checking the key on the flywheel to see if the timing is off.


Just don`t take the cylinder off.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just don`t take the cylinder off.


Big end bearings fall out then don't they?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Big end bearings fall out then don't they?


 Yes, they are just non caged rollers ( needle bearings) all loose and ready to drop out the second the con rod slides a bit sideways, pack them with hard grease to reinstall.


----------



## Cantdog

Hay Jerry!!! Just violated the cork on this bottle of "Wiggly Bridge"......mmmmmmmmmm….Damn…..this is good chit.....smooth......didn't 'spect much from a Maine Bourbon......was pleasantly surprised......wasn't cheep...….but is good....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hay Jerry!!! Just violated the cork on this bottle of "Wiggly Bridge"......mmmmmmmmmm….Damn…..this is good chit.....smooth......didn't 'spect much from a Maine Bourbon......was pleasantly surprised......wasn't cheep...….but is good....


 Rub it in buddy!..
I just have poor mans JD but I like it!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Rub it in buddy!..
> I just have poor mans JD but I like it!


Well was a impulsive 'speriment……..I always drank JD.....and defended it.....and do like it.....howevah.....there are other options.....and in all things alcohol......the more you spend the better it gets...…..Pretty much ALWAYS...…...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well was a impulsive 'speriment……..I always drank JD.....and defended it.....and do like it.....howevah.....there are other options.....and in all things alcohol......the more you spend the better it gets...…..Pretty much ALWAYS...…...


 LOL, I know. Not much of a drinker here, a dram or two at the most any one outing/evening. Wiggl;y Bridge would be tempting if I was in the area but my stock of JD kept growing , havn`t bought any since last Steeroast I was to, 2016 I believe but bottles have not stopped finding their way to my shelves. We were to the LS yesterday to buy up a seasons worth of supplies for the camp, did get some looks and several quips from locals...LOL


----------



## dancan

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Daum fine saws they must be ...


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daum fine saws they must be ...


 Looks to have plenty of use on it, selling because he doesn`t use it must be a now thing.


----------



## Cantdog

The Bride and I just took the dogs for a walk up ovah the mountain.....clear, cool and breezy but good day for a walk. Found a drone....undamaged so I set it in a tree and continued on. On the way back I stopped to look it ovah closer......had like three cameras on it and found that it was regestered and have a "If Found" phone number so the bride called him up....he was pretty tickled and is on his way here to retrieve it.....see Danny......I'm nice too.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Took down a leaning spruce tree this morning, Dan will have some pics of it.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Took down a leaning spruce tree this morning, Dan will have some pics of it.


Yep saw some "Ovah There"......
Drone Pilot just stopped by and picked it. He has an ap on his phone to return it to him but it didn't work and he lost it. Come to find out he's a cook at one of out local watering holes. So he said if things evah get back t normal and the restaurants open again he'll treat us to dinner.....not necessary. But we did figger out what happened to his drone. He was hiking up on the mountain this morning and flying his rig...….his battery was low in his phone so he switched it to the "Battery Saver" mode...….unfortunately when you do this the phone shuts down all non critical functions.....one of them being the GPS feature so the poor lil' whirlybird had no home to go to and just went 'n went 'til it petered out and crashed. The poor guy just got laid off due the restaurant closure so he wasn't pleased to lose such an expensive toy.....he left with a BIG Grin!!!!


----------



## stihl023/5

Cantdog said:


> The Bride and I just took the dogs for a walk up ovah the mountain.....clear, cool and breezy but good day for a walk. Found a drone....undamaged so I set it in a tree and continued on. On the way back I stopped to look it ovah closer......had like three cameras on it and found that it was regestered and have a "If Found" phone number so the bride called him up....he was pretty tickled and is on his way here to retrieve it.....see Danny......I'm nice too.....
> 
> View attachment 809151
> View attachment 809152


Social distancing remember


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep saw some "Ovah There"......
> Drone Pilot just stopped by and picked it. He has an ap on his phone to return it to him but it didn't work and he lost it. Come to find out he's a cook at one of out local watering holes. So he said if things evah get back t normal and the restaurants open again he'll treat us to dinner.....not necessary. But we did figger out what happened to his drone. He was hiking up on the mountain this morning and flying his rig...….his battery was low in his phone so he switched it to the "Battery Saver" mode...….unfortunately when you do this the phone shuts down all non critical functions.....one of them being the GPS feature so the poor lil' whirlybird had no home to go to and just went 'n went 'til it petered out and crashed. The poor guy just got laid off due the restaurant closure so he wasn't pleased to lose such an expensive toy.....he left with a BIG Grin!!!!


 Good Samaritan you.
Had an errand one bout crash into me over in Cali couple years back, rather big un close to 3 feet across, 4 big whirley motor rig with 4 blades on each motor, span of about 8" each set. Was adjacent to a park where some retailers were showing off the goods, seen it coming and sidestepped a couple steps, went whizzing by and smacked into a eucalyptus, plastic bits went flying. Operator showed up all outa breath, seen his rig and began whining bout the cost. Good thing it didn`t hit anyone, cost be much greater.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good Samaritan you.
> Had an errand one bout crash into me over in Cali couple years back, rather big un close to 3 feet across, 4 big whirley motor rig with 4 blades on each motor, span of about 8" each set. Was adjacent to a park where some retailers were showing off the goods, seen it coming and sidestepped a couple steps, went whizzing by and smacked into a eucalyptus, plastic bits went flying. Operator showed up all outa breath, seen his rig and began whining bout the cost. Good thing it didn`t hit anyone, cost be much greater.


Yep though it was undamaged...….without the control was useless.....so my minute to shine...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog

stihl023/5 said:


> Social distancing remember


Oh yeah….left it outside on the well curb an just pointed to it when he arrived.....pretty distant....me...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah….left it outside on the well curb an just pointed to it when he arrived.....pretty distant....me...


Yep, very important, that.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Little MS201T showed up recently.. had a recent carb swap but still ran poorly and hard starting. I played around fixing a multitude of small issues. Checked compression and while low I thought it was enough at 138. Finally today I popped the muffler off. Well.. the carburetor and all the fighting was trying to tune through a scored P&C. 4 for 4 being junk when I investigated. I bet I fix this and the 200T for him and the MS440 and BR600 are junked. 

Yes getting a digital camera to focus down through the access hole is a trick.. I'll get better pics when its apart further.


----------



## pioneerguy600

That piston is toast, can`t say bout the cylinder til its off.


----------



## Cantdog

Hmmmmm....I thought that was the Stihls always looked.....funny....every one that has evah come to my shop looked just about like that....all this time I thought it was normal......learn sumpin' new every day.....


----------



## dancan

Stihl cut wood , no Huskakarona saws were harmed or even seen .


----------



## pioneerguy600

Can`t see the wind in the pics, was gusting quite strong during that job.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Load up some saws and go cut up some oak.


----------



## dancan

What a dog , would'nt cut , wouldn't run , wouldn't idle , what a dog ....


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> What a dog , would'nt cut , wouldn't run , wouldn't idle , what a dog ....




I thought it was a mouse anyway.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> What a dog , would'nt cut , wouldn't run , wouldn't idle , what a dog ....


 Hey! That`s my ,MOUSE, you won`t find another like it.


----------



## dancan

I have a couple that are close Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I have a couple that are close Lol



But yours won`t start first pull, no matter how long it sits or how cold it is that saw starts first pull. It will idle in any position, any position, until it runs out of fuel.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I just noticed, its sitting on a ,Ford, tail gate, its doomed!


----------



## Cantdog

So.......I was going through some stuffs today and found an old friend I hadn't thought of in years......I wore this knife for 20 or more years.....every day...every day...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Funny and strange how we find things like that. I lost more of them than I ever kept but still have one main knife I had since the 60`s.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was an uneventful day, nice and sunny but too cold for a walk on the beach.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was an uneventful day, nice and sunny but too cold for a walk on the beach.


Same here


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Same here


We have snow storm approaching, be here tomorrow morning.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have snow storm approaching, be here tomorrow morning.


Sun and clouds this week mid 40's. The one bright spot this week.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC

I hear its Tuesday....which means I get to go to work. YAY!


----------



## Cantdog

Damnnitalltohell!!! Things were going so good too!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Any ideas for getting this carbon out of the top of this jug? Stihl 4 mix...and I want to be careful with the valve seats which cuts out my normal pack it with Scotch Brite and spin it routine.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Damnnitalltohell!!! Things were going so good too!!
> 
> View attachment 810291
> View attachment 810292


The road is clear...


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> The road is clear...


Oh yeah...….they go by twice at 3:30AM every time it snows.....pretty loud going down by but real loud going up by double clutching and down shifting every 15 seconds until they make the top.....awesome for sleeping.....


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Any ideas for getting this carbon out of the top of this jug? Stihl 4 mix...and I want to be careful with the valve seats which cuts out my normal pack it with Scotch Brite and spin it routine.


Easy Off........and a tooth brush.....old toothbrush not yer current one......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Easy Off........and a tooth brush.....old toothbrush not yer current one......


 Pizz off will get er done but will discolor the aluminum if that matters or not. I have used paint stripper, especially Tal Strip for carbon removal on aluminum.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Damnnitalltohell!!! Things were going so good too!!
> 
> View attachment 810291
> View attachment 810292


 The white stuff came down in a blanket, flakes inches across,so full of moisture. About 4" so far and that fell in less than an hour. Mostly stopped for now with light rain falling.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

White oak on the log wagon this AM. We grow 'em big down here.


----------



## Cantdog

BIG stick!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yup, sure is.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Nearly noon, snow is disappearing fast, ground soggy though.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Got two cans of Pizz Off yesterday... maybe this weekend I'll see if I can clean these valves and cylinder up proper.


----------



## Cantdog

Mr Muscle is what the Colt Pielstik factory reps specified to dicarbon the piston crowns of the 8000 hoss V-16s......carbon on those was about 1/4" thick and it worked pretty good. Gotta let it sit and do it's work and then some elbow grease and they'd clean right up.....all 32 of them...…..arrrg.....

As Jerry said it will discolor alum...…but not really an issue in a cumbustion chamber.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Its the Lye in dif products that discolors the aluminum. The beauty of the Tal Strip was that it was designed to be used on airplanes to remove paint, it leaves the metal nice and shiny, not that important on an engine internal components.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Mr Muscle is what the Colt Pielstik factory reps specified to dicarbon the piston crowns of the 8000 hoss V-16s......carbon on those was about 1/4" thick and it worked pretty good. Gotta let it sit and do it's work and then some elbow grease and they'd clean right up.....all 32 of them...…..arrrg.....
> 
> As Jerry said it will discolor alum...…but not really an issue in a cumbustion chamber.


Figure I'll warm the jug up a bit...spray it down and let it soak. Valves too.


----------



## Cantdog




----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jimmy in NC said:


> Figure I'll warm the jug up a bit...spray it down and let it soak. Valves too.


Well I am impatient... shot it and it soaked about 15 minutes at ambient. I'm 90% there. Heat and round two on the way!


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC

Robin your neighbors are getting all wound up...



https://www.yahoo.com/gma/maine-she...9thK-UiMUp59FPywrTRHfVw3mX1hPJfCGz_mWE3aHtZQ6


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hear the, wind up, is fairly wide spread.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Robin your neighbors are getting all wound up...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/gma/maine-she...9thK-UiMUp59FPywrTRHfVw3mX1hPJfCGz_mWE3aHtZQ6




Dunno Jimmy...….wouldn't open the page.....just went to Yahoo News page....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jimmy in NC said:


> Robin your neighbors are getting all wound up...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/gma/maine-she...9thK-UiMUp59FPywrTRHfVw3mX1hPJfCGz_mWE3aHtZQ6





Cantdog said:


> Dunno Jimmy...….wouldn't open the page.....just went to Yahoo News page....











Maine sheriff investigating claim that armed men cut down tree to force neighbor's quarantine


Police in Maine are investigating an alleged incident in which armed residents used a tree to block a man's driveway in order to quarantine him and his roommates from the coronavirus. The man, who is renting the house in the town of Vinalhaven in the Fox Islands, left the house to check on a...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Maine sheriff investigating claim that armed men cut down tree to force neighbor's quarantine
> 
> 
> Police in Maine are investigating an alleged incident in which armed residents used a tree to block a man's driveway in order to quarantine him and his roommates from the coronavirus. The man, who is renting the house in the town of Vinalhaven in the Fox Islands, left the house to check on a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Oh Yeah I read about that a couple daze ago......Islanderz, plague and alchyhol......not a good combination. I was born on that island...closest doctor to our island.....


----------



## Cantdog

So.......in these desperate tymes......and suffering from self isolation....I have gotten back onto my old Jonsereds hauler project at the shop.....getting there......new iron bits.....the old dog IS TRYING to learn new tricks with hiz new wire feeder.....that's getting there too.....and panel bond epoxy....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wish I was close, so many tricks I could show ya when adding tin on a body. Bet John has a few up his sleeve as well.You running gas in your wire feed?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Wish I was close, so many tricks I could show ya when adding tin on a body. Bet John has a few up his sleeve as well.You running gas in your wire feed?


Yeah kinda inventing the wheel here.....burnt miles of stick but pretty new to wire feed.....learning curve.....nope no gas yet but set up for it. Not welding of visible joints.....using 3m Panel bond for all those......welding taking place in behind like inner rocker and structural joinery....some stick, some wire depending on thickness.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Life long learning curve to body panel work, rust being prevalent here so I got involved with rebuilding in mid 60`s, worked over every old vehicle I ever owned, gets easier with practice. Taught my younger brother as a teen, he went on to become a life long body man. Indenting the cab corners really make joining them up much easier to fill over.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Life long learning curve to body panel work, rust being prevalent here so I got involved with rebuilding in mid 60`s, worked over every old vehicle I ever owned, gets easier with practice. Taught my younger brother as a teen, he went on to become a life long body man. Indenting the cab corners really make joining them up much easier to fill over.


Yep I have a pneumatic punch/flange tool for indent work but doesn't work that great on sharp curves....on the other hand it punches perfect holes stitch welding and has come in very handy on rusty old chit....


----------



## Cantdog

This job is not headed for the perfect job. There will be very little if any filling...be using seam sealer in a few places....when all assembled the black line will be raised another inch or two the whole length of the cab and back body and shot with two part bed liner put on rather thick. Poor ol' truck not worth getting real fussy over...just needs to be solid, straight and inspectable…….one of those "50 mile an hour body jobs"...….looks GREAT going by at 50!!!! Another couple years use is about all I can really hope for up here......


----------



## Cantdog

LOL! These rocker panels are designed as "slip-ons"...….kind of an abuse of the English language.....had to cut away most of the originals but I gotta say.....these suckers are rugged!!! Very heavy.....and nearly 3/32" thick......not much give to change the shape much...


----------



## Training Wheels

AWD is better than 4 x 4 

Gonna get the brakes changed on the housemates car. Hopefully it'll be easy? I guess that means; I hope they put anti-seize on the rotors!

Best,

~TW


----------



## pioneerguy600

Poor weather for outdoor activities, no new snow but cold Easterly winds make bare handed work no so pleasant. In the woods among the trees not as bad as out in the open.


----------



## Cantdog

Poor here this morning......raining sideways....NE winds 30 mph gusting to 40....'nuther shop day!

Thought I had that corner and rocker nearly fit but spent all afternoon fighting with them......rockers very hard to fit and very hard to bend but today they going on come hell or high water!!! Need to be done with this side and get onto the drivers side......be short week next week as the hardwood flooring will be here Mon or Tues and the bride will have me wailing that down as soon as it gets here. Took over the daughters bedroom for a temporary office but she has filled it with office gear and materials and really needs the new office up and running by the end of the month as that's when the rent is up on her previous office. So truck will be back burnered until she is happy.......no tellin' when that will be howevah…...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Poor here this morning......raining sideways....NE winds 30 mph gusting to 40....'nuther shop day!
> 
> Though I had that corner and rocker nearly fit but spent all afternoon fighting with them......rockers very hard to fit and very hard to bend but today they going on come hell or high water!!! Need to be done with this side and get onto the drivers side......be short week next week as the hardwood flooring will be here Mon or Tues and the bride will have me wailing that down as soon as it gets here. Took over the daughters bedroom for a temporary office but she has filled it with office gear and materials and really needs the new office up and running by the end of the month as that's when the rent is up on her previous office. So truck will be back burnered until she is happy.......no tellin' when that will be howevah…...


Just when she is happy for a minute right? There is no permanent happy with a female; well not in my experience.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC

Maybe it needs a carb adjustment?


----------



## Cantdog

The Honey Doo list progresses.....Oak flooring was to be delivered today between 10 AM and 2 PM.....actually arrived 10 min early and off loaded it off the truck and into the old fellas truck soo I could back it right up to the living room window. After that did everyone's favorite......pulling up 30 year old carpet and foam backer.....and then of course the best part was the tack strips!!! The cheep base board and clam shell door trim was not to bad......


----------



## Cantdog

Then after the carpet was rolled up and lugged down cellar and the floor gone over with the shop vac and the plywood re-nailed with the Paslode was stacked the flooring in the room where it will acclimate for 2-3 weeks before I lay it.....like to let it be for a month but not happening this tyme!!
Then it was chainsaw tyme......had two dwarf spruce shrubs out front.....my mother put them in long ago. They were no longer dwarfs...there was one on either side of the front steps that we never use.....they were about 12 feet tall and about 8 feet in diameter......the butts were 12" or so and the limbs were very thick. It was tyme for them to go before the birds started nests in them like always. Had a totally worn out RS chain on the 49SP and had just ground it so we got 'er done!!! Cut 'em as low as I could......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> The Honey Doo list progresses.....Oak flooring was to be delivered today between 10 AM and 2 PM.....actually arrived 10 min early and off loaded it off the truck and into the old fellas truck soo I could back it right up to the living room window. After that did everyone's favorite......pulling up 30 year old carpet and foam backer.....and then of course the best part was the tack strips!!! The cheep base board and clam shell door trim was not to bad......
> 
> View attachment 815079


Dyson?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Then after the carpet was rolled up and lugged down cellar and the floor gone over with the shop vac and the plywood re-nailed with the Paslode was stacked the flooring in the room where it will acclimate for 2-3 weeks before I lay it.....like to let it be for a month but not happening this tyme!!
> Then it was chainsaw tyme......had two dwarf spruce shrubs out front.....my mother put them in long ago. They were no longer dwarfs...there was one on either side of the front steps that we never use.....they were about 12 feet tall and about 8 feet in diameter......the butts were 12" or so and the limbs were very thick. It was tyme for them to go before the birds started nests in them like always. Had a totally worn out RS chain on the 49SP and had just ground it so we got 'er done!!! Cut 'em as low as I could......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 815082
> View attachment 815082
> View attachment 815087
> View attachment 815089


That chain has a few more left in it.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Dyson?



Yep the second of two "Animal Vacs" we have.....just use that on the top of the carpet.....use a Fein shop vac for the big stuff.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> That chain has a few more left in it.


Nope....I'm done with that one......want me to send it to you to get the last out of it?.....LOL!


----------



## buttercup

I hope someone tries to get royal tonight because I have just a small amount of steam pressure that's longing to be released


----------



## Cantdog

G'day......


----------



## Cantdog

Well that was good but now it's Coffee Tyme!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

When the boat ramps are closed...grab a boat themed coozie.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> When the boat ramps are closed...grab a boat themed cookie.



We have these guys here, http://www.drinkpropeller.ca/


----------



## dancan




----------



## Cantdog

Stihl snowin'...…......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Stihl snowin'...…......
> 
> View attachment 816404
> View attachment 816406
> View attachment 816407
> View attachment 816409


Looks pretty legit. Good luck finding your Easter eggs this weekend!


----------



## dancan

Hey Jimmy !!!
You hear a little gurl cryin ?


----------



## stihl023/5

Cantdog said:


> Stihl snowin'...…......
> 
> View attachment 816404
> View attachment 816406
> View attachment 816407
> View attachment 816409


Damn


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey Jimmy !!!
> You hear a little gurl cryin ?


Naaa………..musta ben that squirrel squeekin' cause he had to dig for bird seed.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

We further North, no new snow.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We further North, no new snow.
> [/QUOTE|
> 
> LOL! Actually you're no more than 10-15 miles north of me here....though it does seem so....but if you follow the latitude lines you'll find you are around 44.65 I'm at 44.41......roughly 69 miles per degree of latitude.....we about 0.24 degrees difference. May be slightly different as I used Halifax to mark your end......but stihl not very different in latitude....


----------



## pioneerguy600

True but we still further North, maybe not much but still. Jutting out further into the Atlantic has benefits sometimes, not always but we tend to have a few degrees warmer temps,get more rain here than those further inland.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> True but we still further North, maybe not much but still. Jutting out further into the Atlantic has benefits sometimes, not always but we tend to have a few degrees warmer temps,get more rain here than those further inland.



True you are further north than my home......but to put it in perspective... downtown Bucksport is right at 44.60.....Halifax is 44.65....so it be the difference between North Bucksport and here.....or about a 20 min drive....LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

Well now.....boy what a mess........sammich tyme.....then chainsaw tyme.....no power at the shop so I put on the new RS and will be heading up to Hoss's landladys to clean that spruce up. The maple on shop will be a bit more challenging......that break is 18' off the ground....

Hoss's 'lecrical fence didnt like it much either!!!!

Power went out at 11:11 AM on genny power now at home......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ladder job but be careful, forethought is better than after.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ladder job but be careful, forethought is better than after.


Truth!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ladder job but be careful, forethought is better than after.



Yeah I'm not much on ladder work on something like that...….I think I'll hook the tractor to it and take a strain and drop the whole tree away from the shop...just drag the broken part off the roof with the rest of the maple. All the trees on that side of the shop have to go...….those spruce have been slowly dieing off the last couple years...... I initially left that maple there to fend off any of those old spruce that might come down in a storm......just my luck....that IT would be the offender....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl snowin'......stihl no power......this is conducive to social distancing, but not necessarily sobriety......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I'm not much on ladder work on something like that...….I think I'll hook the tractor to it and take a strain and drop the whole tree away from the shop...just drag the broken part off the roof with the rest of the maple. All the trees on that side of the shop have to go...….those spruce have been slowly dieing off the last couple years...... I initially left that maple there to fend off any of those old spruce that might come down in a storm......just my luck....that IT would be the offender....


For me that wouldn`t be much of a problem but I certainly wouldn`t shove anyone toward doing a removal off the roof and a ladder. I climb and have done hundreds of removals in close quarters, sort of specialized in that for many-many years. Tree topping and taking trees top down was an everyday type of activity but have sort of slipped away from it last couple of years. Insurance costs got really high and I am getting older so the docs say, not supposed to be even doing what I do now. They say health has nothing to do with it, just go by the number of years one has been on this planet.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> For me that wouldn`t be much of a problem but I certainly wouldn`t shove anyone toward doing a removal off the roof and a ladder. I climb and have done hundreds of removals in close quarters, sort of specialized in that for many-many years. Tree topping and taking trees top down was an everyday type of activity but have sort of slipped away from it last couple of years. Insurance costs got really high and I am getting older so the docs say, not supposed to be even doing what I do now. They say health has nothing to do with it, just go by the number of years one has been on this planet.


Yep seen to many nitwits up on a ladder cutting something off and when it let go knocking the ladder out from under them!!!

I've lots of 3/4" braided nylon and a snatch block so I don't have to pull in line with the fall.....only thing I'll use the ladder for is to get the rope high enough up the tree to increase my purchase/leverage. Get Mikey to make the final cut once it gets ready to go.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep seen to many nitwits up on a ladder cutting something off and when it let go knocking the ladder out from under them!!!
> 
> I've lots of 3/4" braided nylon and a snatch block so I don't have to pull in line with the fall.....only thing I'll use the ladder for is to get the rope high enough up the tree to increase my purchase/leverage. Get Mikey to make the final cut once it gets ready to go.


That is a better approach, take the whole tree down since you have the space to drop it in. The trees I take top down have no place to go without hitting something it should not. Hemmed in between buildings with pools, storage buildings,fences power and communications lines , what ever. I don`t stand on ladders to cut, the ladder could get up where I needed to go without putting the spikes on. Use a ladder to get me up on the roof and cut what I could reach is what I would do, have my safety lanyard attached to catch me if I did slip. After working the high steel, erecting tower cranes and com towers and all other chores on high rise I found topping trees to be much easier.


----------



## RandyMac

82F and 18%.


----------



## Cantdog

RandyMac said:


> 82F and 18%.


Not here my friend...….


----------



## Cantdog

Was going through some stuff yesterday.....and found this. Was sent as a Christmas card. Two of my most prized possessions.....25 years ago....stihl have them both...... though one is in the cellar and the other in Oregon.....Both have gone a long ways since this pic.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Was going through some stuff yesterday.....and found this. Was sent as a Christmas card. Two of my most prized possessions.....25 years ago....stihl have them both...... though one is in the cellar and the other in Oregon.....Both have gone a long ways since this pic.
> 
> View attachment 816723


?? 

Guess I'll try the computer...


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> ??
> 
> Guess I'll try the computer...


Shows up on my 'puter fine.....


----------



## stihl023/5

Cantdog said:


> Shows up on my 'puter fine.....


I can see it on phone


----------



## tbone75

Shows up on my puter. Nice pic.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Was going through some stuff yesterday.....and found this. Was sent as a Christmas card. Two of my most prized possessions.....25 years ago....stihl have them both...... though one is in the cellar and the other in Oregon.....Both have gone a long ways since this pic.
> 
> View attachment 816723


Thats an awesome card!


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Thats an awesome card!



Thanks....I've always loved it!! Such a good shot of her!! This Oct will make 42 years of ownership of the '59 Pan Head......one of only 151 FLH Models made in 1959....had to replace the speedo at the first 100,000 miles.......had 19,260 miles on it when I bought it. I'm the second owner...original owner passed away in 1967....
Here's a pic of the entire card.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I was right... they weren't healthy. Dan free wood! I'll load if you haul. Maple.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Was going through some stuff yesterday.....and found this. Was sent as a Christmas card. Two of my most prized possessions.....25 years ago....stihl have them both...... though one is in the cellar and the other in Oregon.....Both have gone a long ways since this pic.
> 
> View attachment 816723


Two sweety`s there Robin, great pic and memories.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Two sweety`s there Robin, great pic and memories.



Thanks Jerry...…..they were each life investments in their own way.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Jerry...…..they were each life investments in their own way.


Sure nuff!


----------



## Cantdog

Oh my........'nuther chuckle head forgot to put oil in his gas......crank and crankcase is dryer than a pop corn faaaht....no oil to be seen or felt. Minor scoring, she wouldn't turn over by the pull cord....had to tap the piston down with a brass drift and hammer to get the cyl off. I think I can save the cyl but a new piston is pretty much necessary....to bad this one still had pretty strong machine marks stihl showing. To bad this is a real nice low hour 621, new Total bar and Oregon chain etc......have to see how deep his pockets are...and if he even wants to fix it....I 'spect he will....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh my........'nuther chuckle head forgot to put oil in his gas......crank and crankcase is dryer than a pop corn faaaht....no oil to be seen or felt. Minor scoring, she wouldn't turn over by the pull cord....had to tap the piston down with a brass drift and hammer to get the cyl off. I think I can save the cyl but a new piston is pretty much necessary....to bad this one still had pretty strong machine marks stihl showing. To bad this is a real nice low hour 621, new Total bar and Oregon chain etc......have to see how deep his pockets are...and if he even wants to fix it....I 'spect he will....
> 
> View attachment 818142
> View attachment 818143
> View attachment 818144



Silly nitwits.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Silly nitwits.


Yep........to bad....and the guy is really anal about looking after his tools....he's had it for years and it's in unusually good condition....or was..LOL!!!
No need to go looking for an air/vac leak.......this is what came out of the full tank of fuel......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep........to bad....and the guy is really anal about looking after his tools....he's had it for years and it's in unusually good condition....or was..LOL!!!
> No need to go looking for an air/vac leak.......this is what came out of the full tank of fuel......
> 
> View attachment 818209


But he put the oil in the tank.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> But he put the oil in the tank.


Yeah I don't know where he put the oil but I do know where he didn't put it!!!! LOL!!


----------



## stihl023/5

I put oil in the wrong tank, gas too. My little backwards echo.
Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I don't know where he put the oil but I do know where he didn't put it!!!! LOL!!


Other tank, 1 says oil, other says gas, ya mean ya mix the two, thought the saw did that automatically!


----------



## pioneerguy600

i have two saws in my herd that were straight gassed first tank, on startup. Got them cheap.Have fixed several others that were straight gassed first tank or first few tanks, it happens they tell me.


----------



## Cantdog

Got the "go ahead" on fixing it. Have a couple NOS pistons but not inclined to part with them though this saw would be worth it. Getting hard to come by new......none to be found at the regular places. Though I did find chainswr.com has no name aftermarket piston kits for $19.95......I'll pass.... Brian Plust has a decent looking used one for $30.00 or so. I always do good with Brian, guess I'll order that and a new set of Cabers from Northland and get Stevie's 621 back in operation. Perhaps keep an eye out for a NOS one on ebay…..they do come up from time to time....easy enough to change out later if this used one seems a little loose.


----------



## pioneerguy600

As the saws get older so do the parts become more scarce to repair them with. We hoarders or as I like to think of it as holders of NLA parts for aging machines become the only source. Where would one find pistons for a Pioneer Super II or Titan 200, IEL AB and so on if not for the holders of these parts.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> As the saws get older so do the parts become more scarce to repair them with. We hoarders or as I like to think of it as holders of NLA parts for aging machines become the only source. Where would one find pistons for a Pioneer Super II or Titan 200, IEL AB and so on if not for the holders of these parts.


True...….I try and acquire lots of NOS parts when I can...….I end up with some real treasures but also have a pile of useless to me parts at the same tyme…...other brands of saw and trimmer parts most of which I have not a clue what they go to...but that's was how they were offered and I wanted the parts that I could identify as going to the stuff I hoa…….er…...collect.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> True...….I try and acquire lots of NOS parts when I can...….I end up with some real treasures but also have a pile of useless to me parts at the same tyme…...other brands of saw and trimmer parts most of which I have not a clue what they go to...but that's was how they were offered and I wanted the parts that I could identify as going to the stuff I hoa…….er…...collect.....



I have about as many unknown what they fit parts as parts I know where they go/fit, sometimes the parts lot contain a lot of unknowns but one has to take it all to get what ya want. Some are diamonds and some are stones. Buying out leftover inventories from closing out dealers will snag ya a menagerie of good junk....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Almost Friday...


----------



## stihl023/5

Jimmy in NC said:


> Almost Friday...


Already is


----------



## Cantdog

Is now...….gonna be a beauty here too!!! Warm clear and sunny......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Pretty day out there. Logged about 250 miles so far. About to fire up my stump grinder and see how she does on some pine and maple stumps


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


>



Really liked that one Jimmy!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

So......….FINALLY got the passenger side of the truck cab done and in primah today....as I previously said NOT a restoration or jazzy show truck effort. This is a work truck....and a Maine work truck at that.....so it will go away sooner or later no matter what. But it is coming along.....getting ready to move it out tomorrow and bring it back in to start on the drivers side. Learned a lot on the passenger side and not totally happy with the results but it's real solid and way better than it was!! So here is a couple pics of what is done and what the drivers side looks like...…..the condition is just about the same as the passengers side was.....one more day then another stall to do the final push on the brides new office......might get the rot cut out tomorrow and maybe the cab mount bolts out too!


----------



## Cantdog

Boy gotta say that 3M panel bond adhesive is freekkin' awesome....it really is....whole new take on body work repair.....spendy but well worth it...no warpage from welding...….a lot like JB weld in a dual chalking gun.....hard as flint...sands well and like a lot of glues it's stronger than the tin it adheres to.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Boy is that a beat old ugly saw...


----------



## Cantdog

Just put the rust bandaid on today!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Just put the rust bandaid on today!!!
> 
> View attachment 821507


Rich with DeBoss garage on YouTube [in Canada] said the flares killed his truck. Cannot get the salt and stuff out from behind them accelerating the cancer.. 

I dunno... down here we don't worry.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Boy gotta say that 3M panel bond adhesive is freekkin' awesome....it really is....whole new take on body work repair.....spendy but well worth it...no warpage from welding...….a lot like JB weld in a dual chalking gun.....hard as flint...sands well and like a lot of glues it's stronger than the tin it adheres to.....



Is it still as Horrid smelling as it used to be????

The stuff qualifies for insurance purposes.......has for at least 15 years.
But back then......Lord it STANK!!!!!!
But well worth it. On a curve just glue in behind the cancer and some body putty and you were golden!!!!!
It amazed me. Felt like you were cheatin on honest body work.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Rich with DeBoss garage on YouTube [in Canada] said the flares killed his truck. Cannot get the salt and stuff out from behind them accelerating the cancer..
> 
> I dunno... down here we don't worry.



Well he's absolutely correct......however this truck nevah had them.....this is a $150.00 Quik fix to cover the rust that is already present on three of the four wheel wells. Look decent and will be inspectable. Gonna shoot the gray line with two part epoxy bed liner when the whole truck is ready. All this work will only buy 2 maybe three more years.....but $20-$30,000.00 for a decent used truck....meh....that ain't where my $20-$30,000.00 will be going... New vehicles up here, though a necessity, generally don't last much longer than the payments.....I don't like payments....this economic mess we're in right now demonstrates why I have no payments except perhaps some on Paypal…..for saws and stuff and stuff....

This is not the type work you would EVAH hire done.......so not for everyone to attempt...just sayin'....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Is it still as Horrid smelling as it used to be????
> 
> The stuff qualifies for insurance purposes.......has for at least 15 years.
> But back then......Lord it STANK!!!!!!
> But well worth it. On a curve just glue in behind the cancer and some body putty and you were golden!!!!!
> It amazed me. Felt like you were cheatin on honest body work.


No I didn't notice it smelling to bad.....kinda light chemical smell but not bad. 'Course I'm used to fiberglass work and it's associated stench/dust....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Glad to hear that lad.
When that stuff first came out you knew you were using the right stuff if you never wanted to smell that again.
NOTHING like fiberglass resins.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Two part epoxy on the whole does not smell so good, sweaty dynamite smells worse.


----------



## Cantdog

The latest generation of epoxies don't seem to be that odorus. But they hold like all git out!! I been using them in stone/ledge anchors, West System Epoxy for wood and fiberglass depending on the additives and now this 3m Panel adhesive. Impressive …...


----------



## pioneerguy600

I love the smell of acetone but my sinuses hate it...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Couple of pics for Jimmy


----------



## Cantdog

That looks more betterer...…...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That looks more betterer...…...



A bit. I seen Jimmy`s grapes and it reminded me of.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Those are hickory logs... "I saw it on Pintrest and think you could make me some.."

A full day in making those. Would have been easier with an adz. I don't have one so away I went. She's happy. My house is on the low side of the hill... neighbor's garage door there. 

Little tractor took it... but she didn't want anything more picking those 9' up. 

Now to mow.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Quantity not quality is their strong suit.


----------



## GASoline71

Wow... this thread is Stihl alive! Lol

Gary


----------



## Stihl 041S

Even after The Great Unpleasantness.......the thread that will not die.


----------



## tbone75

Stihl kicking !!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Stihl kicking !!


Yep...... Stihl kicking Stihls


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Been a good day.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Been a good day.


Was a good day here too......summah must be coming....the bride found a tic on her after walking the dogz.....not imbedded just wondering about on her sleeve...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Blackflies were hatching on Sunday, not biting yet but won`t be long before they do.


----------



## dancan

32cc 346Expee Killah !


----------



## stihl023/5

Good day here too, got some stuff done this afternoon


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got the windows made and installed, nailed some siding on, temporary steps in place and very temporary planks to load junk inside that has wheels.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> View attachment 825654


Cant see


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## stihl023/5

Not sure why but your pics arent showing here


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Not sure why but your pics arent showing here



No idea, half the time stuff don`t work on this site.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## dancan

I sees them alls .


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I sees them alls .


 Got it filled up already, guess I need to build another or get rid of some.


----------



## stihl023/5

dancan said:


> I sees them alls .


You lucky


----------



## Cantdog

Yep I see them here.....looking good Jerry!!


----------



## stihl023/5

Morning, 47° a little cooler out


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep I see them here.....looking good Jerry!!


Thanks Robin, you know how difficult it is to get something done in the remote parts of the country. If one does not have it there with you its a long way out to get anything you forgot. I laid in a loft over the roll up door, makes for even more storage space.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Robin, you know how difficult it is to get something done in the remote parts of the country. If one does not have it there with you its a long way out to get anything you forgot. I laid in a loft over the roll up door, makes for even more storage space.


True that is...….takes a lot of fore thought when doing projects to make sure you what and enough of what you'll need. Out on the island to get a little more of something or something you forgot or overlooked first requires a 10 mile water journey then a 30 mile road trip....so to get another half dozen 8' 2 X 4s it's a 20 mile water trip and 60 mile road trip......and that's assuming good weather.....bad weather means either you don't make the water trip or it's unpleasant at best and dangerous at the worst.
Yep every bit of usable space needs to be utilized.....the little camp I worked on last fall has a halfazzed loft of to short boards my father threw up there...... in the first load to the island this year will include enough 1 X 8" T&G to properly deck over that area. Was hoping for this weekend but now we got snow/rain, high winds and cold temps coming in tomorrow. Perhaps next weekend.....still waiting on them putting the floats in at the ramp...almost impossible to get over board with no place to tie up while you get the truck up off the ramp and off to the parking area about a half mile away.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> True that is...….takes a lot of fore thought when doing projects to make sure you what and enough of what you'll need. Out on the island to get a little more of something or something you forgot or overlooked first requires a 10 mile water journey then a 30 mile road trip....so to get another half dozen 8' 2 X 4s it's a 20 mile water trip and 60 mile road trip......and that's assuming good weather.....bad weather means either you don't make the water trip or it's unpleasant at best and dangerous at the worst.
> Yep every bit of usable space needs to be utilized.....the little camp I worked on last fall has a halfazzed loft of to short boards my father threw up there...... in the first load to the island this year will include enough 1 X 8" T&G to properly deck over that area. Was hoping for this weekend but now we got snow/rain, high winds and cold temps coming in tomorrow. Perhaps next weekend.....still waiting on them putting the floats in at the ramp...almost impossible to get over board with no place to tie up while you get the truck up off the ramp and off to the parking area about a half mile away.


 I cheated a bit on the loft floor, used 2 sheets of Edge Gold instead of boards, made a good stiff floor over the 2X6`s, won`t be much weight up there just some of the lighter items.


----------



## Cantdog

Sounds good. Boards are much easier for me to transport on the water especially rowing them ashore in the tiny little skiff......as it is bringing 12 foot lumber ashore in an 8 foot skiff is a bit of a challenge !!!


----------



## Cantdog

Well.....Mikey an I got that tree down off the shop roof today!! Been puzzling on the method for a few daze..... Thought about cutting the limb off the stem but thought the weight of the stem of the limb would damage the very edge of the roofing metal. The butt of the limb was about 9" so there was some serious weight on the roof. Plus it would be dicy cutting it off the main trunk 18 feet in the air.
We discussed it for a bit and came up with a workable plan. I have a 50 fathom coil of 7/8 braided nylon anchor rhode and Mikey came up with an open snatch block so we ran the rhode out to a big spruce and chained the block to it, passed the line through the block and ran the other part back by the tree to the driveway where we hooked it to the little tractor on good flat hard packed dirt......took a good strain and Mikey took the venerable original ported 49SP equipped with a brandy new RS chain and let 'er rip while I eased ahead........it dropped perfectly where wee intended which pulled the limb off the roof in a straight line so as not to damage the standing seams. As it went down the roof it was supported on the smaller branches so when it went off the edge it damaged nothing. When all was said and done there looks to be a small dent in the vented ridge but other than that I could not see and any other damage!! WOOT!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well.....Mikey an I got that tree down off the shop roof today!! Been puzzling on the method for a few daze..... Thought about cutting the limb off the stem but thought the weight of the stem of the limb would damage the very edge of the roofing metal. The butt of the limb was about 9" so there was some serious weight on the roof. Plus it would be dicy cutting it off the main trunk 18 feet in the air.
> We discussed it for a bit and came up with a workable plan. I have a 50 fathom coil of 7/8 braided nylon anchor rhode and Mikey came up with an open snatch block so we ran the rhode out to a big spruce and chained the block to it, passed the line through the block and ran the other part back by the tree to the driveway where we hooked it to the little tractor on good flat hard packed dirt......took a good strain and Mikey took the venerable original ported 49SP equipped with a brandy new RS chain and let 'er rip while I eased ahead........it dropped perfectly where wee intended which pulled the limb off the roof in a straight line so as not to damage the standing seams. As it went down the roof it was supported on the smaller branches so when it went off the edge it damaged nothing. When all was said and done there looks to be a small dent in the vented ridge but other than that I could not see and any other damage!! WOOT!
> 
> View attachment 826242
> View attachment 826243
> View attachment 826244


 Job well done, many diff ways to do that removal, may as well do it the easiest one.


----------



## buttercup

I'm up for a fight, I'll be sleeping in the corner....


----------



## Cantdog

Seems the bride videoed our little gravity defying operation...….it took two sets as it got hinge bound on the first try and I ran out of room in the driveway to continue pulling so we reset shorter and more direct the second time...got a good pull and ovah she went...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Seems the bride videoed our little gravity defying operation...….it took two sets as it got hinge bound on the first try and I ran out of room in the driveway to continue pulling so we reset shorter and more direct the second time...got a good pull and ovah she went...


 Thanks for the vid.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks for the vid.


Yeah Mikey was a tad skittish with that widowmaker right over his head.....he was moving every time the tree started moving!!! Wish the Bride had got the vid from the side s you could see that big limb slide straight down the roof!! We dropped the stem so the part that was on the roof came straight down the pitch without changing direction and bending the standing seams....for once everything went exactly as planned!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I used to go out on removals from roofs of all types of buildings, climbed a lot of them but enjoyed lifting them off with a big boom truck we had at our disposal. Dad taught me a lot about dropping trees in the forest, I learned how to climb, top trees and hazard removal on my own. Roping down tree parts was a learning curve, especially when the weigh more than my ground man.


----------



## Cantdog

'Nuthah Monday.....


----------



## Cantdog

'Nuthah Tuesday.....Dogz leeping one off......


----------



## sb47

Wont take much to start a fight on the forum. post your opinion and the the bickering begin,


----------



## Cantdog

Yep....everyone has an opinion..........and you what they say about those!!


----------



## Cantdog

So.......the brides new office remodel is coming along.....half the cedar shingles are gone and new window installed today....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I see an issue .... it looks like she is going to be officing at home.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> I see an issue .... it looks like she is going to be officing at home.


Yep she will......but that's OK. Just hung a brandy new doug fir 5 panel door on that room that seperates the old living room from the kitchen. It was always just a passageway before. What was the old front door will now be the entrance to her office......that is assuming people will be allowed to go anywhere eventually.
But this brings us to another point......this being one of the main reasons I have my shop in a different place!! I'm pretty well set up over there....fridge...nice antique bar...interwebs...heat...all good!! I spend a lot more tyme there than here. Then there is the fact she doesn't have to pay rent on another office and we get to write off a percentage of house expences and the repairs/upgrades going on now. There are some advantages to having an in-house accountant!!


----------



## Cantdog

There....two truckloads of Hoss's special, three year old "Black Gold" all tilled in good....tiller depth set to 12". That should keep the bride busy for a bit!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> There....two truckloads of Hoss's special, three year old "Black Gold" all tilled in good....tiller depth set to 12". That should keep the bride busy for a bit!
> 
> View attachment 828865
> View attachment 828866
> View attachment 828867


Looks good Robin, plants will like it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> There....two truckloads of Hoss's special, three year old "Black Gold" all tilled in good....tiller depth set to 12". That should keep the bride busy for a bit!
> 
> View attachment 828865
> View attachment 828866
> View attachment 828867


I like the offset of your till Robin. I have been shopping a new tiller for my tractor...track width of 49". Just a 6" offset would ensure a nice cut out on one side.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> I like the offset of your till Robin. I have been shopping a new tiller for my tractor...track width of 49". Just a 6" offset would ensure a nice cut out on one side.



Yep that works good......hand crank moves it back and forth. Centered is OK for breaking ground but once tilled the tires pack the dirt down so the tiller skids can't sink in.....off set it all the way like in the pic and the skids are in soft ground, clear of the wheel tacks and you can go deep. I've had that tiller 20 years or better....bought it used after borrowing a front tine rig from the brides grandfather....took a half day to get it running properly then two 4 hr sessions taking a beating from that POS......you'da thought I'd a known by my mid 40's what was 'spose to have handlebars and what wasn't!!! Brought that Howard home in the back of muh ton truck.....including mounting it on the three point for the first time AND tilling the entire garden took about 35 minutes......I doo get a little pain in muh neck from looking back and watching it work......but I've found that a tall green can just before tilling and a 'nuther just after takes right care of it......just part of the cost of doing business!!!

The HR 6 is considered a 48" tiller..


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just had to have those spaces re-striped and all of the asphalt touched up. First thing they did... dump all of that on it. Waste of time and money.


----------



## Cantdog

Job security...……!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Job security...……!!


Zactly!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

That dumb ass wants to talk about my failing asphalt. I told him walking paths are NOT rated for walking excavators on.


----------



## Cantdog

So......last Sunday I was mowing my lawn...first time this year.....the old fella across the street came wobbling down his driveway carrying something.....he left it by the side of the road and wobbled back up to his garage and reappeared with another item and left them both there.....then a few minutes later he comes back with a piece of paper with letters on it. I mentioned it to the bride and she went ovah and looked...….the items came to my side of the road immediately. Been looking for a pair of these for the camp now that I have a nice counter to sit and watch the goings on in the harbor. All I have found were to tall or to wide for the kitchen there...…these were perfect!! AND the price was right!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> So......last Sunday I was mowing my lawn...first time this year.....the old fella across the street came wobbling down his driveway carrying something.....he left it by the side of the road and wobbled back up to his garage and reappeared with another item and left them both there.....then a few minutes later he comes back with a piece of paper with letters on it. I mentioned it to the bride and she went ovah and looked...….the items came to my side of the road immediately. Been looking for a pair of these for the camp now that I have a nice counter to sit and watch the goings on in the harbor. All I have found were to tall or to wide for the kitchen there...…these were perfect!! AND the price was right!!!!
> 
> View attachment 831165


Sweet! Fell into a similar deal last summer, new neighbors on the lake wanted rid of their table and chairs, 6 of them, one a captains model. Asked what they wanted for them, take them please was the answer, save us from transporting them out or burning them here at the camp. I was happy, later they gave us a very nice hutch, same deal but we forced them to take $50. , just couldn`t settle on taking too much stuff for free. Since then he has taken to dropping off five gallon containers of gasoline at my new storage shed.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## dancan

GiterDone paige 3 bump to the top !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> GiterDone paige 3 bump to the top !


 That was a good quick haul of rock maple, nice pile and I really like that old Partner 500 that I built all those years ago.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Did you get that stump shot?


----------



## jhellwig

StihL sucks husky sucks makita/dolmar sucks Wild things forever


----------



## Jimmy in NC

jhellwig said:


> StihL sucks husky sucks makita/dolmar sucks Wild things forever


Seeing is believing... we need video of your Poulan beast.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

This morning 2 doors down.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

So the kids next door (yeah...just graduated from college are kids now...damn I am getting old) trashed two vehicles yesterday. A Lincoln truck and a Miserable device [Jeep]. No worries.. Chevy GMT400 to the rescue!


----------



## jhellwig

Jimmy in NC said:


> Seeing is believing... we need video of your Poulan beast.



I don’t have one. Saw one along side the road but didn’t even let off the gas to consider it. That used to be a good taunt in this thread back in the day.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


>


 Looks like rain in store for you.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like rain in store for you.


None in sight.


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> So......last Sunday I was mowing my lawn...first time this year.....the old fella across the street came wobbling down his driveway carrying something.....he left it by the side of the road and wobbled back up to his garage and reappeared with another item and left them both there.....then a few minutes later he comes back with a piece of paper with letters on it. I mentioned it to the bride and she went ovah and looked...….the items came to my side of the road immediately. Been looking for a pair of these for the camp now that I have a nice counter to sit and watch the goings on in the harbor. All I have found were to tall or to wide for the kitchen there...…these were perfect!! AND the price was right!!!!
> 
> View attachment 831165




So....these guys went to the island last weekend.....was worried that may have to modify the counter/cabinet spacing to allow them to slide in under the counter out of the way when not in use...…..knew the height wasn't a problem but the width was of concern. Oh man....they slide right in perfect.....they have to go in pretty straight but fit perfectly.....'bout an inch extra space overall....so about 5/16" space between them when in there...….FREE don't really get much better than that!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> None in sight.


 That sunrise or.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> That sunrise or.


Sunset.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sunrise is over the water.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sunrise is over the water.


 Difficult to tell from a pic, red sunrise usually means rain in the offing for us up here, red sky at sunset means fair weather,no rain. Your pic sequence threw me off.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Difficult to tell from a pic, red sunrise usually means rain in the offing for us up here, red sky at sunset means fair weather,no rain. Your pic sequence threw me off.


I take the pics....kind of slow updating here. Normally AM is quiet with this crowd so I amuse myself posting in the AM.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Snapped this one 30 seconds ago...sorry for the mosquito screen in the shot.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## dancan

Paige 3 Mighty Mouse saves the day bump to the top !!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## hotajax

caleath said:


> Echo Lover...I am gonna buy me a cs 400


I was in an Echo dealer today, not Home Depot, and he was almost slobbering about how good the CS-400 is. He could have pushed a more expensive saw for sure.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

hotajax said:


> I was in an Echo dealer today, not Home Depot, and he was almost slobbering about how good the CS-400 is. He could have pushed a more expensive saw for sure.


I have a 346, 026, etc. I often grab my Echo
CS-440. It out oils Husky or Stihl, cranks well, idles nicely, is not stupid loud...its a good little saw. Echo saws will hold up. They really only need the fuel turned up from the EPA compliant setting as do most new gas power tools.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> I have a 346, 026, etc. I often grab my Echo
> CS-440. It out oils Husky or Stihl, cranks well, idles nicely, is not stupid loud...its a good little saw. Echo saws will hold up. They really only need the fuel turned up from the EPA compliant setting as do most new gas power tools.


They are good saws as long as parts can be easily sourced for them, dealers pop up and close down often around here Stihl is the only make that has somewhat stable dealers.


----------



## Cantdog

Page II bump!!! Poor weather out here today but hasn’t rained on me yet. Almost done on the roof..... just getting up around the chimney. From there only 3-4 feet to the ridge. I’ll have it if the rain holds off!!! Been cool this time.... had a fire most of the time.... mostly board ends... plenty good ‘nuff to take the chill and dampness away!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Page II bump!!! Poor weather out here today but hasn’t rained on me yet. Almost done on the roof..... just getting up around the chimney. From there only 3-4 feet to the ridge. I’ll have it if the rain holds off!!! Been cool this time.... had a fire most of the time.... mostly board ends... plenty good ‘nuff to take the chill and dampness away!!!



Looks like we will get that rain here tomorrow, may have to wait til Sat. to run up to the camp.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like we will get that rain here tomorrow, may have to wait til Sat. to run up to the camp.


Yep looks to be headed your way at a pretty good clip!!!.........enjoy !!!0


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep looks to be headed your way at a pretty good clip!!!.........enjoy !!!0


 We need it, been a dry spell and the ground n woods are very dry.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Monday.... let's get to it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Monday.... let's get to it.



Both.


----------



## Cantdog

Few pics of the island project this last week.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Few pics of the island project this last week.
> 
> View attachment 835979
> View attachment 835980
> View attachment 835981
> View attachment 835982
> View attachment 835983
> View attachment 835984


 Nice pics Robin, lil building looking good.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice pics Robin, lil building looking good.


LOL.....how do you like that wooden contraption running from the safety railing to the roof? I coulda sworn I took roof brackets out there last fall but I guess I didn't ……...7 pitch just tad to steep to walk especially with a bit of drizzle added. Just needed something to keep me up there. Even a short fall out there with no one around is not worth the risk at the age I now find myself.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL.....how do you like that wooden contraption running from the safety railing to the roof? I coulda sworn I took roof brackets out there last fall but I guess I didn't ……...7 pitch just tad to steep to walk especially with a bit of drizzle added. Just needed something to keep me up there. Even a short fall out there with no one around is not worth the risk at the age I now find myself.



Put it this way, I have worked on and with worse contraptions, on a rope many times as well on 3 story barn style roofs, anchored to my truck bumper, keys in my pocket...LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Plastic saws clean up nice.


----------



## Cantdog

Ooops.....looks like somebody dropped the baby on it's head...once.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Dunno if they dropped the baby or they dropped the tree... result was the same.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Found the problem...it wasn't put in the trash can.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Found the problem...it wasn't put in the trash can.


 [ Stick the screws back in it, that will just buff out.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cantdog

Damn!!!! Jimmy weather here!!! Mid 90's and humid today and warmer tomorrow!! And that's 'Merican!!! I see a run to the island mid day tomorrow....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Damn!!!! Jimmy weather here!!! Mid 90's and humid today and warmer tomorrow!! And that's 'Merican!!! I see a run to the island mid day tomorrow....


Low 70s here! Take it and like it!


----------



## Cantdog

95 ‘Merican when I left home at noon.....92 at the shop picking up the truck and Seaway..... all the dogs panting... Cantdog too!!


76’Merican and a 10-15 westerly blowing straight in the harbor here at the Haut rock.......mmmmm fresh built moe-hee- toe in muh hand..... mint from the garden..... I’m relaxin’!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> 95 ‘Merican when I left home at noon.....92 at the shop picking up the truck and Seaway..... all the dogs panting... Cantdog too!!
> 
> 
> 76’Merican and a 10-15 westerly blowing straight in the harbor here at the Haut rock.......mmmmm fresh built moe-hee- toe in muh hand..... mint from the garden..... I’m relaxin’!!!!


Only 84°F here today. Thunderstorms here now. Hot next week... its setting in.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

On the bench now... Hoosky 445... locked up tight in the bottom end. I've got it freed up and it runs... but the bearings are shot...sound like Pitbull if green cans doubled in price...NOISY!! 

Pull it down and slam some in.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I should add the piston looks great. Water in the bottom end I'd guess.. and it sat.


----------



## Cantdog

Well back from the island. They have put the float in at the park dock and are going to be bringing day trippers starting Monday but ANP has canceled all camping at the campground for this year. So the harbor will be considerably more quiet after 4 pm this summer!! But I think the folks in boats will fill in the blanks pretty much. You've all heard me ***** about idiot flatlander boaters generally anchoring on top of me or getting fouled up in my outhaul when the whole harbor is free.......well as much as is changed this year there stihl some things that don't seem to change........sometimes at the same time...the white buoy between the two black boats is my mooring buoy....Why do they do this? Do they think the harbor is a parking lot and they're 'spose to park a close as possible to the other boats there???


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Well back from the island. They have put the float in at the park dock and are going to be bringing day trippers starting Monday but ANP has canceled all camping at the campground for this year. So the harbor will be considerably more quiet after 4 pm this summer!! But I think the folks in boats will fill in the blanks pretty much. You've all heard me ***** about idiot flatlander boaters generally anchoring on top of me or getting fouled up in my outhaul when the whole harbor is free.......well as much as is changed this year there stihl some things that don't seem to change........sometimes at the same time...the white buoy between the two black boats is my mooring buoy....Why do they do this? Do they think the harbor is a parking lot and they're 'spose to park a close as possible to the other boats there???
> 
> View attachment 837553


I've got nothing.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've got nothing.



Could be the human herding gene I 'spose.......hard to overcome genetics ya know.....


----------



## Cantdog

Funny thing is the tide is high in that pic.....when the water goes away the harbor loses width by probably over 60% and where the boats are there is only about 4-5 feet of depth. My skiff on the outhaul is only about 10 feet from the beach at low tide......can't remember how many sail boats have anchored about where the bigger black boat is and the folks gone ashore hiking only to come back and find their beautiful $300,000.00 + sailboat is laying on it's side........sadly the reason I placed my mooring where I did was that it was not a proper place to anchor for larger vessels so I thought I could be left alone.......
Also to give some definition as to distance and relationships.......the distance from my mooring buoy to the bow of my boat is 20' as that is the length of my double braid pendant.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Meh, flatlanders!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Meh, flatlanders!


LOL.....in our local Bangor Daily news paper years ago there was a small cartoon at the bottom of the comics page.....it was a satire/editorial kind of thing. Usually two single frame comics dealing with different things.
Always liked the names of them........they were called "They'll do it every time" and "Grin and Bear it"......that always comes to mind when I have to watch the flatlanders try to be boaters........and shouldn't......and it always seems to involve me some how....


----------



## pioneerguy600

During the summer months we have an influx of non experienced boaters on the waterways, they leave a trail behind them everywhere they go. These pontoon boats are quickly becoming their mode of transport around here, hulls take a good beating and keep floating but the outboards often sustain a good bit of bottom end damage. Many of them don`t know the rules of the roadway when chugging aimlessly about the more restricted areas and channels, best to give em as wide a berth as possible.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Hmmm .... something cooking here.


----------



## dancan

WoOT !


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Refurbed handle bar came out pretty good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Refurbed handle bar came out pretty good.


Nice saw Jimmy, it should slay some trees.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Was curious how it'd look. I think it'll do.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Was curious how it'd look. I think it'll do.


 I have slipped on new OEM handle hose a few times, its a real pain in the butt, does a good job though when accomplished.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL....A while back Unc. sent me a few feet of fairly thick heat shrink tubing that is big 'nuff to slide on over a top handle...seems like a good fix!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL....A while back Unc. sent me a few feet of fairly thick heat shrink tubing that is big 'nuff to slide on over a top handle...seems like a good fix!!


 I to have used shrink wrap an several saws but its smooth and I don`t like the feel of it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> LOL....A while back Unc. sent me a few feet of fairly thick heat shrink tubing that is big 'nuff to slide on over a top handle...seems like a good fix!!


That is what this was. 2" tube with 3:1 reduce ratio. I wrapped the OEM handle with 3 layers of heavy electrical tape before the heat shrink went on. That was to smooth some of the sharp edges. Makes the final OD a bit more than OEM. I like the larger OD. Ofcourse I did some paint work before the rubber rehab. I'd like to run it some but she is destined to find a new home. 

OEM rubber, I was quoted over $60 for a roll. This was much cheaper and saved a straight OEM handlebar.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I to have used shrink wrap an several saws but its smooth and I don`t like the feel of it.


This handke was smooth to begin with. All of the new OEM handles I've bought lately are smooth.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> This handke was smooth to begin with. All of the new OEM handles I've bought lately are smooth.



I found the shrink stuff gets very slippery when wet, gets wet here most often and in the winter its impossible to keep the handle dry due to snow on gloves and mitts. I like the ribbed handle hose better but yes its expensive.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Ron!!!! Be headed back to you afta th' holler daze!! It's not perfect but pretty darn close to original.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> LOL.....in our local Bangor Daily news paper years ago there was a small cartoon at the bottom of the comics page.....it was a satire/editorial kind of thing. Usually two single frame comics dealing with different things.
> Always liked the names of them........they were called "They'll do it every time" and "Grin and Bear it"......that always comes to mind when I have to watch the flatlanders try to be boaters........and shouldn't......and it always seems to involve me some how....


I remember those. 
On my lil weekend third shift of 8 people.......the motto about what is left us each weekend
“Disappointed but NOT Surprised.........”


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mornin' you clowns.

Jerry you have a good trip today.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Mornin' you clowns.
> 
> Jerry you have a good trip today.


 Thanks Jimmy, will do.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Probably a little too nice for cooking cases.


----------



## Cantdog

Naaa....just right!! Be fine....cases don't spatter much....low fat content you know....


----------



## Cantdog

Garden is coming along......green beans will ready to eat in a week or so.....same with beet greens. Already had several batches of lettuce....


----------



## tbone75

Garden is looking good Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Garden is looking good Robin.


Thanks John.....It's doing OK....just a little "Kitchen Garden".......but in another month it will be bulging!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Cantdog said:


> Funny thing is the tide is high in that pic.....when the water goes away the harbor loses width by probably over 60% and where the boats are there is only about 4-5 feet of depth. My skiff on the outhaul is only about 10 feet from the beach at low tide......can't remember how many sail boats have anchored about where the bigger black boat is and the folks gone ashore hiking only to come back and find their beautiful $300,000.00 + sailboat is laying on it's side........sadly the reason I placed my mooring where I did was that it was not a proper place to anchor for larger vessels so I thought I could be left alone.......
> Also to give some definition as to distance and relationships.......the distance from my mooring buoy to the bow of my boat is 20' as that is the length of my double braid pendant.......


Still can’t fix stupid


----------



## Cantdog

So.......dug the raw water pump off the 4.3 on the Seaway.......was not quite as bad as I had been dreading. New rebuilt pump should arrive tomorrow.
Everything is fine on my backing plate and hoses etc. so should go right back together without issue......didn't do the usual thing of breaking something else while trying to fix what I was there for.......LOL!! Few pics.....You can where it was leaking......266 hours on the whole installation...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> So.......dug the raw water pump off the 4.3 on the Seaway.......was not quite as bad as I had been dreading. New rebuilt pump should arrive tomorrow.
> Everything is fine on my backing plate and hoses etc. so should go right back together without issue......didn't do the usual thing of breaking something else while trying to fix what I was there for.......LOL!! Few pics.....You can where it was leaking......266 hours on the whole installation...
> 
> View attachment 841438
> View attachment 841439
> View attachment 841440


 Three impeller fingers running in reverse?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Three impeller fingers running in reverse?



Looks that way doesn't it? Never been apart since new.......? Will run it though a complete revolution tomorrow and if it remains the same....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Looks that way doesn't it? Never been apart since new.......? Will run it though a complete revolution tomorrow and if it remains the same....



When I got the Bayliner it had a similar problem, the pump had been run backward. The engine had a starting problem where it would kick backward, timing was too far advanced. I corrected that and reinstalled the impeller, check it every spring and it stays properly orientated. I fixed many outboards where the impeller fingers got reversed when someone turned the prop over backward when the driveshaft/gearcase was engaged.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I got the Bayliner it had a similar problem, the pump had been run backward. The engine had a starting problem where it would kick backward, timing was too far advanced. I corrected that and reinstalled the impeller, check it every spring and it stays properly orientated. I fixed many outboards where the impeller fingers got reversed when someone turned the prop over backward when the driveshaft/gearcase was engaged.


Yep that's a no-no but does happen a lot! Can't say this has been ever spun the wrong way but might have been caught with some salt water ice in it when started once.....
That rust on the back of the pulley must be from the bearings........those are the only thing in the pump that's stihl......stainless shaft and bronze pump body.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep that's a no-no but does happen a lot! Can't say this has been ever spun the wrong way but might have been caught with some salt water ice in it when started once.....
> That rust on the back of the pulley must be from the bearings........those are the only thing in the pump that's stihl......stainless shaft and bronze pump body.....



Yep, the bearing would be hardened steel, balls and races. Once the seal fails the bearings won`t last long.


----------



## Cantdog

Went out and rotated the pump through and the fingers straightened them selves out.....not sure how it got the way it was. Musta got rotated when removing the pump from the engine. Had quite a struggle getting the large hoses loose.....might have reversed the pulley then. Funny though it takes quite a bit of effort to move it.....have to pay closer attention when doing the install.


----------



## pioneerguy600

On the Bayliner pump they would just slide around in the reversed position so I bought a whole new pump, still running that one. When I bought another complete outdrive a couple summers back it came with a milkcrate of NOS parts including another new pump and a good used one, plus seven complete OMC gaskets sets. Should be good for a while.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I ain't messin' around!


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


>


 New fangled fuel injection?


----------



## Cantdog

Yep......that's a "sure fire" fix if I ever saw one!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

New raw water pump front half finally arrived day before yesterday so I put the pump together last night and struggled it back on the 4.3 and a struggle it was!!! But it is on there now.....gotta shoot a bit of black paint on my power steering pump as the salt water took the paint away.....do that this morning before work and hose her up tonight for a test run.


----------



## Cantdog

The fun nevah ends out here! Another parking lot farmer....... not another boat in the entire harbor and he insists on anchoring practically right on top of me. I gave him hell and told him to either anchor up inside of me or further out the harbor. Nope no ears.... instead of moving he has put out four anchors....two fore and two aft....sweet Jesus..... I m gonna make a store run by boat in a bit..... may do a few high speed doughnuts around him when I get back and if 
that irritates him I’ll just say “See.... told ya not to anchor there”


----------



## Cantdog

Mmmmmm koffee tyme ...and breffast!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Boy gotta say that 3M panel bond adhesive is freekkin' awesome....it really is....whole new take on body work repair.....spendy but well worth it...no warpage from welding...….a lot like JB weld in a dual chalking gun.....hard as flint...sands well and like a lot of glues it's stronger than the tin it adheres to.....


Nice to know! Fantastic job!
Jump in ocean day!
Howdy Robin!
Stay well!
How's TBone?


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> The fun nevah ends out here! Another parking lot farmer....... not another boat in the entire harbor and he insists on anchoring practically right on top of me. I gave him hell and told him to either anchor up inside of me or further out the harbor. Nope no ears.... instead of moving he has put out four anchors....two fore and two aft....sweet Jesus..... I m gonna make a store run by boat in a bit..... may do a few high speed doughnuts around him when I get back and if View attachment 843304
> that irritates him I’ll just say “See.... told ya not to anchor there”


Got it down here now in Spades. Hide up in the ponds!


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> Nice to know! Fantastic job!
> Jump in ocean day!
> Howdy Robin!
> Stay well!
> How's TBone?


Hanging in there. Not doing much these days.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Bobby nice to see ya!! How’s things?


----------



## RustyNail101

caleath said:


> Echo Lover...I am gonna buy me a cs 400


I have limited experience with any thing other than Stihl 044 but that little Echo is easy to star LIGHT WEIGHT and even I can run it most of the day, and thats sayin a lot when your cutting Mesquite, which is more of a bush than a tree in AZ, anyway!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Governor delete. Love that one.


----------



## Cantdog

8 hrs in the Copper Mine today.....was mostly ovahcast so had to stick with it. Got back to the shop and the mail lady had delivered my new copper mining tools!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> 8 hrs in the Copper Mine today.....was mostly ovahcast so had to stick with it. Got back to the shop and the mail lady had delivered my new copper mining tools!!!
> 
> View attachment 844137


 Who makes decent ones these days? Peterson were the best to be had but they are no more.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Who makes decent ones these days? Peterson were the best to be had but they are no more.


Those are "Vice Grip" brand made by Irwin......they're pretty good and hold up well. Those get legs pretty often if you're not watching......bought a half dozen Home Depot "Husky" brand clones a couple jobs ago.....they don't get legs...they suck...the points almost bypass each other....Junk....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Those are "Vice Grip" brand made by Irwin......they're pretty good and hold up well. Those get legs pretty often if you're not watching......bought a half dozen Home Depot "Husky" brand clones a couple jobs ago.....they don't get legs...they suck...the points almost bypass each other....Junk....


 This I know, my stock of Petersons are getting low, many sets have walked away on the many different jobsites I work on these days. It has got to the point I won`t take my remaining 6 -7 pairs to work at all so would like to find usable replacements that will likely walk off on their own. Will look for Irwin, have seen that brand around here before but not used them yet.


----------



## Cantdog

William S. Peterson invented the "Vice Grip" brand locking pliers in 1924......so they are the same as the Irwin brand......I mean as much as anything is the same as it was even 20 yrs ago. But "Vice Grip" brand is stihl the best locking pliers I've ever owned. Everything else is just junk....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> William S. Peterson invented the "Vice Grip" brand locking pliers in 1924......so they are the same as the Irwin brand......I mean as much as anything is the same as it was even 20 yrs ago. But "Vice Grip" brand is stihl the best locking pliers I've ever owned. Everything else is just junk....



My dad had an original set from 1930, he passed them on to me, I keep them close, they never leave home. I had more than 17 sets at one time, all the derivatives of curved, straight and needle nose jaws, even the big loop sets for welding. The numbers have dropped some, to around 6-7 pairs I can put my hands on easily. I will try out a few sets of Irwin. Can get them in Burnside from our industrial supplier.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Hey Bobby nice to see ya!! How’s things?


Trying to stay outta trouble and away from the city pukes. Found a few isolated ponds no humans have been to in 40 years since the 70s.
Been fighting the good fight on Twitter and Facebook until I can get to Panama or Costa Rica for back discs. Crazy sister I law has fathers house captured and waiting for her to croak from Hep C. Dumb **** won't treat it cuz she's a jehovah's witness. Alky too...Heinekens.
So really same ole same ole.
Stay strong Brother. The War is at hand. Love yah!


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

Phew....I'm done for the day.....to hot in the copper mine!!!! Glad I started work at 5:30 this morning!!! AC in the black Volvo works great!!! Woot!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Was too hot here as well but not like 100F hot.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

Suppah last Friday night at Camp on the Island..........mmmmmmmmm!!!! 

Those red things are Jonsereds payments from my friend Lincoln......(how appropriate!!)........Brocc is our own garden fresh.......Swordfish was bought just as it was cut from the body of the whole fish.....dayum fresh dinnah me thinks!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam Lad. 
fresh as it gets!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam Lad.
> fresh as it gets!!!


Yeah....you get yer azz upheah.......and you could help......had to many bugs to eat.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yeah....you get yer azz upheah.......and you could help......had to many bugs to eat.....



Will work for food. Intern wise.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> 8 hrs in the Copper Mine today.....was mostly ovahcast so had to stick with it. Got back to the shop and the mail lady had delivered my new copper mining tools!!!
> 
> View attachment 844137


No Lobstaaring.......
Howdy Bra! Stay loose....Strange days indeed.....most peculiar Momma!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> William S. Peterson invented the "Vice Grip" brand locking pliers in 1924......so they are the same as the Irwin brand......I mean as much as anything is the same as it was even 20 yrs ago. But "Vice Grip" brand is stihl the best locking pliers I've ever owned. Everything else is just junk....


Have one under the drivers side in the Chevy Truck! lol Dont leave home without it!


----------



## Cantdog

Well now...........".Houston we have a PROBLEM".............


----------



## tbone75

Is that your house Robin ? Looks bad for sure.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Well now...........".Houston we have a PROBLEM".............
> 
> 
> View attachment 847352


And you were hired to paint?


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Is that your house Robin ? Looks bad for sure.


yep....I knew I had a couple tender boards.........


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> And you were hired to paint?


This gonna take a lot of paint.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well now...........".Houston we have a PROBLEM".............
> 
> 
> View attachment 847352


 Seen way too much of that in my lifetime, dam water gets into everything.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seen way too much of that in my lifetime, dam water gets into everything.


Yep as much as I dislike 'em gutterz will be installed from here out......to many roofs emptying onto that north facing corner.....no sun and ALL the Northeastahz adding to the mix......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep as much as I dislike 'em gutterz will be installed from here out......to many roofs emptying onto that north facing corner.....no sun and ALL the Northeastahz adding to the mix......



I put aluminum eavestrough on every building I have, extruded one piece if I can possibly get it there, home, camp storage sheds and even my woodhouse has it. Worked replacing rot for most of my life now, don`t want to do that on my own stuff.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Well now...........".Houston we have a PROBLEM".............
> 
> 
> View attachment 847352


I know a guy that can help you with that....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Earthquake?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Earthquake?


They claim.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> They claim.


 Much damage?


----------



## Cantdog

Took all day Sunday with the Fein flush cut saw and $50.00 worth of blades but got just about all the rot cut out and back to solid wood. Gotta go in the new part of the cellar and cut the box sill back some yet and a little bit to cut out yet up near the top plate...then be ready to knit in 2 by PT bolted into the remaining wood with construction lag screws. Again here is where quality tools show their worth.....bought this Fein Tool......I don't know....20 years or more ago is a tringle pad sander when I was building staircases a lot but never was as happy with the finish it produced so it didn't get a lot of use for a handheld $500.00 tool. When flush cut tools became a thing Fein offered a conversion kit for the sander to be able to use the vast array of tooling now available. I have a small Milwaukee battery flush cut that does most little jobs but it would never have done this much work. The gearbox on the Fein got so hot as to be uncomfortable to hold onto several times but the tool never smelled hot or gave any trouble. A good tool is worth every penny spent on it if you actually NEED it to stand up to heavy usage....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Took all day Sunday with the Fein flush cut saw and $50.00 worth of blades but got just about all the rot cut out and back to solid wood. Gotta go in the new part of the cellar and cut the box sill back some yet and a little bit to cut out yet up near the top plate...then be ready to knit in 2 by PT bolted into the remaining wood with construction lag screws. Again here is where quality tools show their worth.....bought this Fein Tool......I don't know....20 years or more ago is a tringle pad sander when I was building staircases a lot but never was as happy with the finish it produced so it didn't get a lot of use for a handheld $500.00 tool. When flush cut tools became a thing Fein offered a conversion kit for the sander to be able to use the vast array of tooling now available. I have a small Milwaukee battery flush cut that does most little jobs but it would never have done this much work. The gearbox on the Fein got so hot as to be uncomfortable to hold onto several times but the tool never smelled hot or gave any trouble. A good tool is worth every penny spent on it if you actually NEED it to stand up to heavy usage....


 So you are not saying, use Ryobi.....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> So you are not saying, use Ryobi.....LOL


LOL! Not really.........But I have two Ryobi tools that have been very high quality and have preformed flawlessly......however they are no homeowner tools. One is a blue 10" straight chop saw...no tilt.....bought it in 1985 and it has made me tens of thousands of dollars over the years with the only failure was the switch which had been cycled innumerable times. The other I bought in 1992 and it is a square chisel mortiser for timbers up to 8" wide....bought it to build post and beam houses and barns back when I ran the mill and did such work. Very nice tool which has never failed in any way and made mortises in the thousands.. Neat tool....it mounts on your beam with a tall cam lock lever and is on rollers to move it to the next mortise without having to lift it off the work........has 6" of linear travel by way of a tall lever and 6" of left to right travel by way of a crank wheel to adjust it exactly to where you need the mortises.....has a three spoke handwheel like a drill press to run the chisel up and down which also has 6" of travel. Not a cheap tool.....if I recall it was around $1,800.00 back then. The only fault I have with it is that it has a 15 amp universal brush motor like nearly all Japanese tools as is loud to run. Does an excellent job though......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Much damage?


Don't think so. It was way west of me. I don't watch any "news" anymore.


----------



## Cantdog

Phew......damn hot and muggy ......to hot for on site copper mining yesterday. Stayed at the shop all day though it was 85 degrees inside....had fans running full tilt and aimed at my work space. Made copper panels and did all the needed tinning on the edges and laps. Was all caught up by lunch tyme so sat in my chair under the fans thinking how to best use the afternoon. Had a 562 that Edward left off that needed attention so I dealt with that. Then my 61/268XP has been down quite a while with a broked trigger. I know I had 4-5 new OEM triggers in stock but have gone on the hunt twice and came up short. A month or so ago I was looking on ebay and found and BIN add that was for 10 triggers delivered for $10.92.......chineze of course but I gave in and ordered them. So I dug out the saw, took it apart, cleaned everything well, installed the new twigger, and a new Oregon 3/8 X 8 pin rim and a new Stihl RC chain. Trigger fit perfect and held the throttle linkage tightly etc. To hot to start the thing up and do a wood test....perhaps this evening. May have to kit the carb.....if I remember right she was getting a little unstable if left idling to long last tyme I warmed it up good in the 8 cord pile.....been 7-8 years at least since I built the saw and rebuilt the carb.....probably tyme.....I'll see how it goes......Edward came by and picked up his 562 and left another one that his man said he blew up......it nevah ends.....EVAH!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Phew......damn hot and muggy ......to hot for on site copper mining yesterday. Stayed at the shop all day though it was 85 degrees inside....had fans running full tilt and aimed at my work space. Made copper panels and did all the needed tinning on the edges and laps. Was all caught up by lunch tyme so sat in my chair under the fans thinking how to best use the afternoon. Had a 562 that Edward left off that needed attention so I dealt with that. Then my 61/268XP has been down quite a while with a broked trigger. I know I had 4-5 new OEM triggers in stock but have gone on the hunt twice and came up short. A month or so ago I was looking on ebay and found and BIN add that was for 10 triggers delivered for $10.92.......chineze of course but I gave in and ordered them. So I dug out the saw, took it apart, cleaned everything well, installed the new twigger, and a new Oregon 3/8 X 8 pin rim and a new Stihl RC chain. Trigger fit perfect and held the throttle linkage tightly etc. To hot to start the thing up and do a wood test....perhaps this evening. May have to kit the carb.....if I remember right she was getting a little unstable if left idling to long last tyme I warmed it up good in the 8 cord pile.....been 7-8 years at least since I built the saw and rebuilt the carb.....probably tyme.....I'll see how it goes......Edward came by and picked up his 562 and left another one that his man said he blew up......it nevah ends.....EVAH!!!!



LOL, I come home and find them sitting on the doorstep or deck, no name, no tel number, no idea what they want done. Set it in the to do pile and wait to get a call, far too often never get a call. Saws pile up.


----------



## Cantdog

'Nuther hot one in the copper mines today.......this is when i called it for the day.......


----------



## Cantdog

Just finished the last of the "Wiggly Bridge".......mmmmmmmm!!!! Damn fine Maine built Maine built Small Barrel Bourbon Whisky.........constructed just a few miles from Ron......on this side of the border o' course.....not in New Hampster.....but close just th' same.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> LOL! Not really.........But I have two Ryobi tools that have been very high quality and have preformed flawlessly......however they are no homeowner tools. One is a blue 10" straight chop saw...no tilt.....bought it in 1985 and it has made me tens of thousands of dollars over the years with the only failure was the switch which had been cycled innumerable times. The other I bought in 1992 and it is a square chisel mortiser for timbers up to 8" wide....bought it to build post and beam houses and barns back when I ran the mill and did such work. Very nice tool which has never failed in any way and made mortises in the thousands.. Neat tool....it mounts on your beam with a tall cam lock lever and is on rollers to move it to the next mortise without having to lift it off the work........has 6" of linear travel by way of a tall lever and 6" of left to right travel by way of a crank wheel to adjust it exactly to where you need the mortises.....has a three spoke handwheel like a drill press to run the chisel up and down which also has 6" of travel. Not a cheap tool.....if I recall it was around $1,800.00 back then. The only fault I have with it is that it has a 15 amp universal brush motor like nearly all Japanese tools as is loud to run. Does an excellent job though......


I have a 15(15 1/2?)” miter Ryobi.......love it for bigger stuff. 
just heavy to move around.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> yep....I knew I had a couple tender boards.........


Oh man....sawsall city!
Back hurts just looking at it.
But it couldn't have a better man dealing with it. Healthy back and up there in a truck camper have it done on no time!
Brother Philip and I survived on that work!


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Oh man....sawsall city!
> Back hurts just looking at it.
> But it couldn't have a better man dealing with it. Healthy back and up there in a truck camper have it done on no time!
> Brother Philip and I survived on that work!


All better now Bobby..........


----------



## Cantdog

Brides new ride.......seems to fit right in with the fleet......though it has 243,000 miles less on the clock than my ol' wagon......and is 10 years newer...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Nice looking car Robin. Should be a good winter ride.


----------



## stihl023/5

tbone75 said:


> Nice looking car Robin. Should be a good winter ride.


I agree


----------



## Cantdog

Chit....Looks like tyme for and oil change....again.....


----------



## Cantdog

Tic o’ faagh out here this morning!!!


----------



## Cantdog

My optimism of yesterday concerning the 7 boats in the harbor and one anchored on top of me was short lived. Obviously that was an anomaly and today things are back to normal!!
Bear in mind the the distance from my mooring buoy to my bow is less than 20 feet


----------



## Stihl 041S

Right on top!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Cantdog said:


> My optimism of yesterday concerning the 7 boats in the harbor and one anchored on top of me was short lived. Obviously that was an anomaly and today things are back to normal!!
> Bear in mind the the distance from my mooring buoy to my bow is less than 20 feetView attachment 850292
> View attachment 850294
> View attachment 850292




I meant Not one anchored on top of me yesterday


----------



## Stihl 041S

Start wearing an ankle bracelet........that keeps most folks away.

Or at least they will never ask you to watch their kids


----------



## stihl023/5

Cantdog said:


> Chit....Looks like tyme for and oil change....again.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 849574


Never had a vehicle get that high.
Body falls off


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Start wearing an ankle bracelet........that keeps most folks away.
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least they will never ask you to watch their kids




Amazingly I don’t get asked to do that often anyway!!!...lol!!!


----------



## Cantdog

stihl023/5 said:


> Never had a vehicle get that high.
> Body falls off



Me either!!!! That’s why I had to take a pic to prove it!!! Lol!! She’s not dead yet .... quite a few miles left I think/ hope. But I do have to get her into the shop for a few mechanical problems/ scheduled maintenance/ new set of tires etc just chit wearing out. Got to get her ready for winter!!


----------



## Cantdog

PAGE FOUR ALERT!!!!!!!!!! ZZZZZZlackerzzzzz!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Back to the top !!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Back to the top !!!


Thanks John...we needed that bump.....!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been busy overhauling a few Stihls that have been languishing away on lower shelves, dejected and forlorn. Had to dig up a few goodies from the stock boxes to get 4 more running. One 044 Arctic will need new case gaskets, it runs strong but leaks oil from the gasket under the oil tank. Got 3 more 026`s up and running fine. Handy to have all these big boxes of new spare parts.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I see where, John the chainsaw hoarder stopped by, thanks for the bump up.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see where, John the chainsaw hoarder stopped by, thanks for the bump up.


If it wasn't so much trouble to mail them out I would sell them all. Just way too big a PITA to box them up.


----------



## tbone75

Plus I have no boxes any more. LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

tbone75 said:


> If it wasn't so much trouble to mail them out I would sell them all. Just way too big a PITA to box them up.


I'm coming by John to help you.....


----------



## tbone75

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm coming by John to help you.....


You gonna buy them all ? Or just the Stihls. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> If it wasn't so much trouble to mail them out I would sell them all. Just way too big a PITA to box them up.


I know, you are so busy!! Hope you can find time to send the Pioneer piston, and toss in a 200T, I need something to rebuild.


----------



## tbone75

I will get that piston out soon. But not sending a 200T with it. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Only have one 200T left. Got a couple 020Ts . LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> I will get that piston out soon. But not sending a 200T with it. LOL



Too heavy to pick up?


----------



## tbone75

Got to find a box first. Then get up the nerve to go into the PO. Trying to stay away from people much as possible. I catch that chit , I an dead. Bad heart and bad lungs.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Got to find a box first. Then get up the nerve to go into the PO. Trying to stay away from people much as possible. I catch that chit , I an dead. Bad heart and bad lungs.



Just yanking your chain ,John. You know I am in no rush so don`t take any chances, just having fun with ya, big slaccker.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bottom of the page bump for all those slackers not checking in. I went to our now closet Stihl dealer today , they are not letting any customers inside so now I will travel a bit further to get my parts ordered.


----------



## stihl023/5

tbone75 said:


> Got to find a box first. Then get up the nerve to go into the PO. Trying to stay away from people much as possible. I catch that chit , I an dead. Bad heart and bad lungs.


I hear ya, I like this distancing thing.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep.....distancing is kind of a pain....we can go in stores around here but not without being masked up.....most adhere.....some stihl don't.....I guess you might call those folks ...leakerz......but it is what it is......I steer way clear of most everyone......no interest in becoming a statistic......

On a lighter note......finally closed down the present copper mine today......tore the staging down and called it a day.....

Ol' Biscuit sopped up all the gravy on this one......as usual........move 300 yds and start the next copper mine.....oh fek......'nuther copper mine needs doing in between before next week. Nevah thot at this age I'd be a minah.........pays damn good though....LOL!!!! I'll




pull a "Danny" and get 'er done!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep.....distancing is kind of a pain....we can go in stores around here but not without being masked up.....most adhere.....some stihl don't.....I guess you might call those folks ...leakerz......but it is what it is......I steer way clear of most everyone......no interest in becoming a statistic......
> 
> On a lighter note......finally closed down the present copper mine today......tore the staging down and called it a day.....
> 
> Ol' Biscuit sopped up all the gravy on this one......as usual........move 300 yds and start the next copper mine.....oh fek......'nuther copper mine needs doing in between before next week. Nevah thot at this age I'd be a minah.........pays damn good though....LOL!!!! I'llView attachment 852763
> View attachment 852765
> View attachment 852766
> View attachment 852767
> View attachment 852768
> pull a "Danny" and get 'er done!!!!



Looking good ,Robin!


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> If it wasn't so much trouble to mail them out I would sell them all. Just way too big a PITA to box them up.


TBone.....Had a an apt with a neurosurgeon yesterday over in Wareham about the back disc repalcements!!!!
T... they have FDA aprroval! Trump came thru! been tweeting him since he got in about them!
Have an apt for MRI and specific X Rays the 8th! Heck its only 17 miles away rt off 195. Hung out in the Agawam Basin this summer only about a mile from this medical facility. In the middle of Makepieces bogs! Whole thing is surreal!
Look on here and Google German back discs replacement surgery. you want the the German Cd-6 discs!!!
Bet Cleveland Clinic does them. If not come here and see thios Dr. Philips. Guy is from New Bedford and used to unload the fishing boats when he was young fishes off Corsairs Canyon. One of the palces we used to Swordfish in 70s! Guy is beautiful. Just hope he comes thru. If not Ill still go to Panama or Costa Rica when I get the $!
Stay in touch... you have my #. Call anytime!



Love yah T....Take care.Oh Tumeric, Boswellia, Quercetin, Bromelein, Magnesium, and 10mg of Black Pepper does a job on pain! Dr' Levittz from Conn. came up with it. Ordered a free bottle then ordered the supllements from Swanson. Magnet Belt and Ice! too helps Blue Goo Online!
Stay Loose! Miss yah!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> All better now Bobby..........
> 
> View attachment 848974
> View attachment 848981
> View attachment 848982


Beautiful job as always. Youre the Best!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been busy overhauling a few Stihls that have been languishing away on lower shelves, dejected and forlorn. Had to dig up a few goodies from the stock boxes to get 4 more running. One 044 Arctic will need new case gaskets, it runs strong but leaks oil from the gasket under the oil tank. Got 3 more 026`s up and running fine. Handy to have all these big boxes of new spare parts.


No ones better with chainsaws in North America!


----------



## tbone75

Not real sure they can do anything after they fused together ? Let me know how it goes for you !


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> No ones better with chainsaws in North America!


LOL...How`s that ole 026 running for you. Have you worn it out yet?


----------



## Cantdog

Come ON!!! Gimme a break!!!! Good Grief!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Checking in on youse guys. See Cheever’s and john got back issues. Been having some of my own for the last 30+ years when I figured out you should pick heavy things up using yer legs rather than yer back. Also might think about an accident with the numb nuts’ anchor ropes. How long can you hold yer btreath? Jk. Maybe. 
y’all hang in there and may God bless yas


----------



## Stihl 041S

Really?????
September 19 is soon. 


Cantdog said:


> Come ON!!! Gimme a break!!!! Good Grief!!!View attachment 853531


ll


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ya know Lad........a 2 pounder on the foredeck.......even if not functional may help the situation.........

But nonfunctional wouldn’t be much fun.........and functional would work so much better 

Are Salute cannons allowed?
As a friend said once. Every man should have a cannon. Just small enough so he can barely carry it........


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> Checking in on youse guys. See Cheever’s and john got back issues. Been having some of my own for the last 30+ years when I figured out you should pick heavy things up using yer legs rather than yer back. Also might think about an accident with the numb nuts’ anchor ropes. How long can you hold yer btreath? Jk. Maybe.
> y’all hang in there and may God bless yas


Good to hear from you Jerry, stay strong.


----------



## Cantdog

See Jimmy!! The big brother to that Aussie boat!! Just about the same condition too!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> See Jimmy!! The big brother to that Aussie boat!! Just about the same condition too!!!
> 
> View attachment 854149
> View attachment 854151


 Just a little glass work, be good as new. It won`t buff out!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just a little glass work, be good as new. It won`t buff out!!


Yep the name on the stern is "Warm And Dry"........I think ...NOT!!!


----------



## dancan

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Only a Husqovite would find a 10lb chainsaw too heavy .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> See Jimmy!! The big brother to that Aussie boat!! Just about the same condition too!!!
> 
> View attachment 854149
> View attachment 854151


Shipping is going to be the issue..


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL...How`s that ole 026 running for you. Have you worn it out yet?


Not yet! Mighty Mouse is Mighty!


----------



## cheeves

Stihl 041S said:


> Really?????
> September 19 is soon.
> 
> ll


Anyone know if Lee is having a Get Together down in Falmouth this year?


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> Anyone know if Lee is having a Get Together down in Falmouth this year?


I haven't heard anything about one or seen anything posted......so I doubt it.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Husqovite would find a 10lb chainsaw too heavy .



A better deal,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/bridgewater/357-359-chainsaw-parts/1523742739


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> A better deal,
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/bridgewater/357-359-chainsaw-parts/1523742739


Some assembly required......LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Some assembly required......LOL!!!


 But make more than one saw.


----------



## Cantdog

'Nuther copper mine done and out the door this morning. Little roof for a kiosk at the town library......good little mine, good pay too.....!!


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> A better deal,
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/bridgewater/357-359-chainsaw-parts/1523742739



I dunno how that's a better deal .
There's obviously not enough parts there to make 1 good runner ....


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> I dunno how that's a better deal .
> There's obviously not enough parts there to make 1 good runner ....


 A what??? You realize its Husqees you be talkin bout.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

dancan said:


> I dunno how that's a better deal .
> There's obviously not enough parts there to make 1 good runner ....


You go buy that pile and mail it to me. I'll mail you an 036 Pro. Fair enough?


----------



## MooneyPilot

A Chevy is WAY better than anything else except a Ford or Dodge. There you go! That oughtta. Set it off!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Those little lights of mine.... going to let them shine!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Those little lights of mine.... going to let them shine!


Yer truck gots dandruff .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yer truck gots dandruff .


Aint all its got... we will just call it all "character"


----------



## Cantdog

Damn hazy sky here this week.....blood red sun at dawn and sunset too. Just read that this smoke from the PNW fires has made it clear to Europe and so there is more than a little speculation that it is so thick that it may extend clear around the planet returning to the point of origin....... Daughter says it's really poor in Portland OR....can hardly breath.....they've thought of leaving but would have to go way south 4-5 states to get away from it and then have no work.....hopefully they get some rain tomorrow to slow the fires up a bit.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Damn hazy sky here this week.....blood red sun at dawn and sunset too. Just read that this smoke from the PNW fires has made it clear to Europe and so there is more than a little speculation that it is so thick that it may extend clear around the planet returning to the point of origin....... Daughter says it's really poor in Portland OR....can hardly breath.....they've thought of leaving but would have to go way south 4-5 states to get away from it and then have no work.....hopefully they get some rain tomorrow to slow the fires up a bit.


 Its very bad out there, my daughter left Cali before the fires broke out, she likes it in Hawaii much better.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its very bad out there, my daughter left Cali before the fires broke out, she likes it in Hawaii much better.


LOL Good for her!! My daughter took some va-ca time and spent a couple weeks there with here high school best friend last year. They camped out the whole time......didn't think those young ladies had it in 'em......She loved it...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Even out in Hawaii they can see smoke up high, its affecting the sun rise and sets over a lot of the world. I wouldn`t want to be in Cali now, smoke is very heavy depending on the wind direction.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Even out in Hawaii they can see smoke up high, its affecting the sun rise and sets over a lot of the world. I wouldn`t want to be in Cali now, smoke is very heavy depending on the wind direction.


CALOHA....CLEARED OUT LAST NIGHT BUT BEEN VERY VIDIBLE LAST FEW DAYS KEPT THE TEMP DOWN AND WAS HARD TO STAY WARM SWIMMING.
NNE 12 THIS MORNING 41 HAVE NEW NAVAHO HYBRID AT 550 LOL.
STAY LOOSE AND VOTE TRUMP. ALOHA....


----------



## cheeves

cheeves said:


> CALOHA....CLEARED OUT LAST NIGHT BUT BEEN VERY VIDIBLE LAST FEW DAYS KEPT THE TEMP DOWN AND WAS HARD TO STAY WARM SWIMMING.
> NNE 12 THIS MORNING 41 HAVE NEW NAVAHO HYBRID AT 550 LOL.
> STAY LOOSE AND VOTE TRUMP. ALOHA....


TAPATALK IS A PAIN! LOL


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> See Jimmy!! The big brother to that Aussie boat!! Just about the same condition too!!!
> 
> View attachment 854149
> View attachment 854151


LOOKS LIKE OUR OLD PRAM UP BEHIND MY FATHERS BARN.


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Got to find a box first. Then get up the nerve to go into the PO. Trying to stay away from people much as possible. I catch that chit , I an dead. Bad heart and bad lungs.


GREAT SPIRIT THOUGH! LOL


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bottom of the page bump for all those slackers not checking in. I went to our now closet Stihl dealer today , they are not letting any customers inside so now I will travel a bit further to get my parts ordered.


WHAT A BUNCH OF CHICKEN *****!
ELDERBERRY AND QUININE WATER WILL KNOCK OUT CLOVID. ALL HYDROXYCHLOROQUINE IS IS SUPED UP QUININE. ALL THE FARMERS OUT IN OHIO USED TO TAKE QUININE FOR PAIN ECT. COULD GET RT OVER THE COUNTER UNTIL FDA GOT HIP AND MADE YOU GO TO THE DR TO GET IT. GREATEST DRUG GOING!


----------



## stihl023/5

cheeves said:


> WHAT A BUNCH OF CHICKEN *****!
> ELDERBERRY AND QUININE WATER WILL KNOCK OUT CLOVID. ALL HYDROXYCHLOROQUINE IS IS SUPED UP QUININE. ALL THE FARMERS OUT IN OHIO USED TO TAKE QUININE FOR PAIN ECT. COULD GET RT OVER THE COUNTER UNTIL FDA GOT HIP AND MADE YOU GO TO THE DR TO GET IT. GREATEST DRUG GOING!


Ok


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Everything right of the flagging has to go.





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Everything right of the flagging has to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Has it got Covid???


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Has it got Covid???


Something like that. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Well the trees may come out of there but I imagine that project will stop shortly until spring. Loads of conflicts with burried utilities in the ground. Yay!


----------



## Cantdog

The pool/spa building is coming along well....getting set to start framing the main house soon......gonna be an absolute mansion.....four story with a huge cupola on top that will be his office!!!! The design will be similar to the two out buildings, the "garage" where these po'' folks are forced to live while they are up here and the pool building.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Even out in Hawaii they can see smoke up high, its affecting the sun rise and sets over a lot of the world. I wouldn`t want to be in Cali now, smoke is very heavy depending on the wind direction.


WAS DOWN STEPHENS FIELD....RT ON WATER..LITTLE SOUTH OF THE MAYFLOWER WITH VIEW OF PLYMOUTH BEACH...3 MILE PENINSULA CLARKS ISLAND AND DUXBERRY. OFF ON HORIZON QUIGE A BIT OF HAZE. THIS MORNING WAS THICK WITH ADDED FOG. YOU CAN SMELL IT SOME DAYS.
HANG THOSE ANTIFA PUNKS THAT STARTED THOSE FIRES.
ILL DO IT...NO PROBLEM.


----------



## Cantdog

So......since I don't always post about chainsaws, here's a poast from New Brunswick to reflect on..........WOOT!!! Blow it up....check it out......


----------



## cheeves

JERRY...GOT MIGHTY MOUSE FREED UP. MOUSE HAD PUT SOME CORN IN THE CYLINDER APPARENTLY.
TOOK IT DOWN FRIENDS GARAGE AND BLEW IT OUT WITH HIS POWERFUL COMPRESSOR. 4 KERNALS CAME FLYING OUT! LOL
NOW MIGHTY MOUSE IS FINE AS KIND!
AND CHEEVS IS HAPPY AGAIN!
PISSA WEATHER. WENT SWIMMING IN LITTLE POND THIS MORNING, AND THEN CUT UP REMAINING LOGS IN WOODPILE. NOW TIME TO GET SOME MORE... WEATHER IS SUPPOSED TO BE NICE FOR A WEEK!
STAY WELL!
...


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> JERRY...GOT MIGHTY MOUSE FREED UP. MOUSE HAD PUT SOME CORN IN THE CYLINDER APPARENTLY.
> TOOK IT DOWN FRIENDS GARAGE AND BLEW IT OUT WITH HIS POWERFUL COMPRESSOR. 4 KERNALS CAME FLYING OUT! LOL
> NOW MIGHTY MOUSE IS FINE AS KIND!
> AND CHEEVS IS HAPPY AGAIN!
> PISSA WEATHER. WENT SWIMMING IN LITTLE POND THIS MORNING, AND THEN CUT UP REMAINING LOGS IN WOODPILE. NOW TIME TO GET SOME MORE... WEATHER IS SUPPOSED TO BE NICE FOR A WEEK!
> STAY WELL!
> ...


 Good to know, take care of yourself and keep on cuttin!


----------



## tbone75

Back to the top !


----------



## Cantdog

And again slackerz......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Been a wild weekend, high winds and rough water, no chainsaws were required though.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy!! A few pics of the Seaway to compare to the Rossiter Boats.....very similar hull design...my 20 is very much like their 20. I bet that 23 of theirs is a sweet boat!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Jimmy!! A few pics of the Seaway to compare to the Rossiter Boats.....very similar hull design...my 20 is very much like their 20. I bet that 23 of theirs is a sweet boat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 861579
> View attachment 861580


Good looking vessel! It does have good lines... was reading about them today. 


Hard to find a boat less than 26' with decent lines these days. I just got off the phone with the original owner of mine.. told him about Rossiter. He asked for a link to the web page. Not everybody needs a 50 mph center console.... 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

My buddy just took delivery of this custom NC built Harrison. Its pretty but I would almost wager my 17' hull will take what his 24' will. To date I have less than 5% in mine of what that one cost.












Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Anyone got a boat that floats.? I just picked up a 015 from the West Coast to clean up and return to a friend.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Anyone got a boat that floats.? I just picked up a 015 from the West Coast to clean up and return to a friend.


Well....that's to bad......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well....that's to bad......


 I have been looking for a nice one to get up and running for a friend that has done some work for me. He won`t take funds only wants a nice running 015, just like the one he ruined by having water get in its case when his basement flooded. That saw set over a year in a chainsaw case under a shelf, was full of corrosion when he brought it to me to see what I could do with it. Some parts are still usable from it but this one I picked up came from a very dry area out West.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I've got one here that looks good. Needs a coil. Never gotten too motivated on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

,


Jimmy in NC said:


> I've got one here that looks good. Needs a coil. Never gotten too motivated on it.


 I would have very little interest in one of them for myself, I had been scouring the net and the sites for one in good shape. One of our long time members put one up for sale on here and he was kind enough to ship it over to me. It should need little to get it in top shape, then it gets sent home.


----------



## Cantdog

Few pics of the latest copper mining operation.......custom copper shower stall. The base is the most complicated part and has to dead on perfect or the rest of it will go poorly. Had to improvise working alone....she's pretty much a slip fit.......like working with a big "feeler gauge"...LOL!!


----------



## Cantdog

Sweet J........ Page six bump!! Spent some tyme this weekend past trying out some local beverages. Started out with "Pulp Truck" IPA from Marsh Island Brewing....even has tire tread marks on the side.....pretty good stuff..

Then tried "Out There" a wet hopped Lager from Bunker Brewing......different....a hoppy lager is not the norm.....but good stuff none-the-less. And the can is sweet!!!

Next was "Trappers Pack" a Northeast IPA from Northwoods Brewing.......excellent!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

No beer for me , once the temps drop outside the thirst for beer stops full tilt. Warmer beverages take over,artificial heat more beneficial.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> No beer for me , once the temps drop outside the thirst for beer stops full tilt. Warmer beverages take over,artificial heat more beneficial.


Mmmmm.....I like like beer year round......not to say I don't like higher test stuff in the winter months as well too though.....I'm pretty flexible that way.....LOL!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just high test for me thanks. Already cold here in Igloo.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Sweet J........ Page six bump!! Spent some tyme this weekend past trying out some local beverages. Started out with "Pulp Truck" IPA from Marsh Island Brewing....even has tire tread marks on the side.....pretty good stuff..
> 
> Then tried "Out There" a wet hopped Lager from Bunker Brewing......different....a hoppy lager is not the norm.....but good stuff none-the-less. And the can is sweet!!!
> 
> Next was "Trappers Pack" a Northeast IPA from Northwoods Brewing.......excellent!!!!View attachment 865724
> View attachment 865725
> View attachment 865728
> View attachment 865729


Never seen a pulp truck with that much tread on the tires... I'm calling BS. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trailsawyer

Jimmy in NC said:


> Never seen a pulp truck with that much tread on the tires... I'm calling BS.


The tracks are from the logger.... pulp truck was broke down, and in the way!


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Never seen a pulp truck with that much tread on the tires... I'm calling BS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Gotta have tread up here Jimmy......M&S tyres at the very least.....sure to encounter both...sometimes both at the same tyme!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

We now have snow and it will melt by weeks end, then it will be very muddy from all the moisture, heavy lug tread necessary off road.


----------



## Cantdog

Well now....


----------



## Cantdog

Just missed the new roof.... but not quite... way lucky just a glancing blow. Big island spruce about 28” on the butt but only 30 foot tall. Great Uncle cut the tops off a number of spruce and put up bird houses on the trunk. bird house came down intact....... been up there near 70 years. Real glad I didn’t install the brand new door......it’s going tight on that corner where the crooked limb landed!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Close call Robin, lucky no serious damage. I cut down all tall trees around my camp right after the last hurricane we had blow through just in case.. I did get to remove a 8X6' wood framed picture window yesterday, heavy ole beast. Slid er out into the Ford dump without serious incident and re framed the opening down to 50X50", far less heat loss now.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Close call Robin, lucky no serious damage. I cut down all tall trees around my camp right after the last hurricane we had blow through just in case.. I did get to remove a 8X6' wood framed picture window yesterday, heavy ole beast. Slid er out into the Ford dump without serious incident and re framed the opening down to 50X50", far less heat loss now.


Yes it was a close one...... gonna be a challenge just cutting it out of there and clean up the mess. Guess is not my last trip out this year as intended. Gonna need my big come-along, a couple chains and a big nylon strap or two... and a second saw. The trunk is 8-9 feet off the ground and set to roll down hill against the back of the cabin the second you start limbing so that must be controlled. As it is now there still a great danger that damage to the camp is still a concern. 

Had the same deal with my 8x6 picture window unit at home earlier. The bride and I managed the old one out and the new one in doing a lot of sliding and building temporary staging at precisely the right heights to make it easier. Still a very heavy unit for two people!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Close call Robin, lucky no serious damage. I cut down all tall trees around my camp right after the last hurricane we had blow through just in case.. I did get to remove a 8X6' wood framed picture window yesterday, heavy ole beast. Slid er out into the Ford dump without serious incident and re framed the opening down to 50X50", far less heat loss now.


Yes it was a close one...... gonna be a challenge just cutting it out of there and clean up the mess. Guess is not my last trip out this year as intended. Gonna need my big come-along, a couple chains and a big nylon strap or two... and a second saw. The trunk is 8-9 feet off the ground and set to roll down hill against the back of the cabin the second you start limbing so that must be controlled. As it is now there still a great danger that damage to the camp is still a concern. 

Had the same deal with my 8x6 picture window unit at home earlier. The bride and I managed the old one out and the new one in doing a lot of sliding and building temporary staging at precisely the right heights to make it easier. Still a very heavy unit for two people!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yes it was a close one...... gonna be a challenge just cutting it out of there and clean up the mess. Guess is not my last trip out this year as intended. Gonna need my big come-along, a couple chains and a big nylon strap or two... and a second saw. The trunk is 8-9 feet off the ground and set to roll down hill against the back of the cabin the second you start limbing so that must be controlled. As it is now there still a great danger that damage to the camp is still a concern.
> 
> Had the same deal with my 8x6 picture window unit at home earlier. The bride and I managed the old one out and the new one in doing a lot of sliding and building temporary staging at precisely the right heights to make it easier. Still a very heavy unit for two people!!


I got lucky, my half height staging frames matched the height of the window exactly and with 2 staging decks set in place the window just tipped down from the top, bottom stayed right on the sill til I gently set the whole frame down on across decks. Then backed the dump truck right up to it, tailgate about 2" lower than the unit, just a slide it into the box job and move the truck. Now the truck becomes a trash receptacle for the rest of the cast off`s. Installed new siding all around this morning, move inside and insulate after lunch.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam Lad........glad it turned out the way it did.
Could have been.......well........you know


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam Lad........glad it turned out the way it did.
> Could have been.......well........you know


Yeah.......that was a close one!! Big azzed tree!!! Looks like it fell even further to the left and then rolled back toward the cabin.....that's the only way that crooked part could have got where it is without knocking the corner right off the building.

Don't know if you'll be able to see it but if you zoom in on the sunset pic you'll see I caught Saddleback Light doing it's thing...a two second flash every 6 seconds.

Interesting history here...









Saddleback Ledge Lighthouse


Photographs, history, travel instructions, and GPS coordinates for Saddleback Ledge Lighthouse.



www.lighthousefriends.com


----------



## Stihl 041S

A guy didn’t set the brake wat the packing shed. 
Bumped the truck with the fort truck unloading.
Rolled down toward the 1811 brick farm house.
Power pole saved it.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> A guy didn’t set the brake wat the packing shed.
> Bumped the truck with the fort truck unloading.
> Rolled down toward the 1811 brick farm house.
> Power pole saved it.


OUCH!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

Did I EVAH tell you guys how much carpenter ants really love that blue foam we frantically try to fill every void in our house framing with.....like headers, corner posts, partition blocks etc.??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Did I EVAH tell you guys how much carpenter ants really love that blue foam we frantically try to fill every void in our house framing with.....like headers, corner posts, partition blocks etc.??
> 
> View attachment 867538


 Yep, they absolutely love that blue stuff, reduce it to piles of blue dust they do! They don`t like engine exhaust one bit.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

Jimmy in NC said:


>


----------



## Cantdog

So......since tearing the drive shaft out of the 2500HD yesterday and not being able to get the boat down to Stonington to go to the camp and clean up that ugly blowdown.......I decided to build a shedwater roof over the brides entrance to her new office. This is another part of the on going work to get ready for the standing seam roof guys to arrive. Damn the daze are short now!! Got it framed and sheathed and will dry it in tomorrow afternoon after the roof dries off. It's about 6' 4" wide at the base and should do it's job fine.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hey guys. Hope y’all, youns, youse guys are doing well. Not looking forward to winter. Oh well! Can’t stop it


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yeah.......that was a close one!! Big azzed tree!!! Looks like it fell even further to the left and then rolled back toward the cabin.....that's the only way that crooked part could have got where it is without knocking the corner right off the building.
> 
> Don't know if you'll be able to see it but if you zoom in on the sunset pic you'll see I caught Saddleback Light doing it's thing...a two second flash every 6 seconds.
> 
> Interesting history here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saddleback Ledge Lighthouse
> 
> 
> Photographs, history, travel instructions, and GPS coordinates for Saddleback Ledge Lighthouse.
> 
> 
> 
> www.lighthousefriends.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAN WHAT A MESS...AND A HECKUVA SUNSET. IF THERES ONE MAN ON THIS PLANET THAT CAN CLEAN THAT UP WITHOUT ****IN IT UP ITS YOU !
> 
> View attachment 866914
> View attachment 866915
> View attachment 866916


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Well now....View attachment 866724
> View attachment 866725


ROBIN...YOU GOT IT. TIE IT TO THE STUMP FEW LIMBS DOWN THE N WORK UP FROM THE TIP OF THE TREE ! 
REAL ***** !


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> ROBIN...YOU GOT IT. TIE IT TO THE STUMP FEW LIMBS DOWN THE N WORK UP FROM THE TIP OF THE TREE !
> REAL ***** !


Yep that's pretty much the plan.......looks like we will be actually going there for Thanksgiving as usual (Weather Permitting)....I'll be taking a couple saws....good chance of getting one stuck/pinched on that mess!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Triple blow down of yellow pines last weekend... all knotted up together. Last 20' of stem was terrible. Couldn't hardly tell what was going on in there for stresses. Few pinches but wedges and other saws got them down safely. There is one more 12" further up under these two 22". At 6'2 I could walk under the one on the right with minimal bending for an idea of scale.


----------



## Cantdog

Apparently they have a bunch of blowdowns around the island......the bride has been observing facebook posts saying anyone attempting to drive around the island better bring their chainsaw as the posters were turned back by trees across the road they couldn't push/pull out of the road with their truck....


----------



## stihl023/5

Shaping up to be a nice day today


----------



## pioneerguy600

Will soon be good chainsaw weather once the ground freezes hard, no more mud for a while.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL!!.........This afternoon a fella stopped by the shop and was wearing a mask due to covid......he knew me.....but I was not sure who the heck he was but was not going to ask....LOL!! Anyway he has a 910E Jonsereds that needs attention.....I think I know who he is but not positive......damn masks....told him to bring it by but I was in and out of the shop this week so if I was not at the shop to leave it in the truck box beside the man door to the shop which I keep there for deliveries and pick ups. Told him to leave his number.....hopefully he'll include his name...LOLOLOL!!! Pretty sure from what he said and what we talked about that we went to school together.......but he looks different 50 years later......LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!!.........This afternoon a fella stopped by the shop and was wearing a mask due to covid......he knew me.....but I was not sure who the heck he was but was not going to ask....LOL!! Anyway he has a 910E Jonsereds that needs attention.....I think I know who he is but not positive......damn masks....told him to bring it by but I was in and out of the shop this week so if I was not at the shop to leave it in the truck box beside the man door to the shop which I keep there for deliveries and pick ups. Told him to leave his number.....hopefully he'll include his name...LOLOLOL!!! Pretty sure from what he said and what we talked about that we went to school together.......but he looks different 50 years later......LOL!!


With a mask on.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> With a mask on.


Yeah masks suck.......but.....down here it's pretty much mandatory...in public...as it should be I guess....we were very good but now spiking.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Masks been mandatory here for months inside places of business. Its somewhat difficult to hear and understand what mumblers are saying, need good voice projection to be understood .


----------



## clint53

I was given two Husky's Monday. My bench now hates me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Someone started a Hooskie,


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yeah masks suck.......but.....down here it's pretty much mandatory...in public...as it should be I guess....we were very good but now spiking.....


COMMIES ARE INFLATING THE NUMBERS !


----------



## stihl023/5

Cantdog said:


> Yeah masks suck.......but.....down here it's pretty much mandatory...in public...as it should be I guess....we were very good but now spiking.....


Same here


----------



## stihl023/5

cheeves said:


> COMMIES ARE INFLATING THE NUMBERS !


Apparently don't know anyone severely ill or dead?

I do


----------



## Cantdog

ZZZZZzzzlackazzzz!!! Page III.......

Been busy today....fueled up the boat, checked the drive fluid, went to Ellsworth and got a load of Hoss hay......it's not looking good for hay this year due to the no rain situation we had all summer in this corner of the world...none to be had in Maine, PEI or New Brunswick...the hay I got today came from Penn!!! BIG fuel charge for that!!! Hoss gonna go on a diet I tells ya!!!
Been getting a couple saws ready for the island clean up. I have a 49sp out there but it won't pick up any gas so taking a Tillotson kit for that and taking my old original 49SP.....gave the Stihl RS a touch up. Also taking the 61/268XP....haven't used that for a couple years as I broke the trigger on a job. Bought 10 new triggers off ebay for $10 delivered....obviously China made but a perfect clone of the Swede parts....we'll see how it holds up. Fired that saw up with fresh gas this morning and got into some tree length 16" red oak in the the pile.......damn, that saw makes me grin....love the power!!!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> ZZZZZzzzlackazzzz!!! Page III.......
> 
> Been busy today....fueled up the boat, checked the drive fluid, went to Ellsworth and got a load of Hoss hay......it's not looking good for hay this year due to the no rain situation we had all summer in this corner of the world...none to be had in Maine, PEI or New Brunswick...the hay I got today came from Penn!!! BIG fuel charge for that!!! Hoss gonna go on a diet I tells ya!!!
> Been getting a couple saws ready for the island clean up. I have a 49sp out there but it won't pick up any gas so taking a Tillotson kit for that and taking my old original 49SP.....gave the Stihl RS a touch up. Also taking the 61/268XP....haven't used that for a couple years as I broke the trigger on a job. Bought 10 new triggers off ebay for $10 delivered....obviously China made but a perfect clone of the Swede parts....we'll see how it holds up. Fired that saw up with fresh gas this morning and got into some tree length 16" red oak in the the pile.......damn, that saw makes me grin....love the power!!!


AGREE....RATTLERS OLD PORTED 268 RECENTLY WENT THRU SOME SERIOUS LOGS....LOL..ALL DIFFERENT HARD WOODS. STILL RUNS GREAT! YOU RAN IT DOWN LEES IN FALMOUTH.
OLD BOOB OUT IN OHIO USED TO SAY "AINT HOW IT LOOKS...ITS HOW IT RUNS!"


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got a few saws out today, sharpened some chains and otherwise got them ready for woods duty. Played around with two different 015 carbs, slowly making progress on them, real finnicky lil buggers but got both them from immediately flooding out to at least tuneable when running and will start and idle nicely. Just need to work out why they won`t come up to WOT like I like them to.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got a few saws out today, sharpened some chains and otherwise got them ready for woods duty. Played around with two different 015 carbs, slowly making progress on them, real finnicky lil buggers but got both them from immediately flooding out to at least tuneable when running and will start and idle nicely. Just need to work out why they won`t come up to WOT like I like them to.


Well you have the best chance of figgering it out.......I've had the same kind of issues with 490/590 carbs.......run alright but some saws you could sit down running and they would run the tank dry idling......others would idle pretty good but not for an extended period.....would eventually fall on their face and then not want to start after.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well you have the best chance of figgering it out.......I've had the same kind of issues with 490/590 carbs.......run alright but some saws you could sit down running and they would run the tank dry idling......others would idle pretty good but not for an extended period.....would eventually fall on their face and then not want to start after.


I will figure it out, worse than a bulldog when it get it on, won`t stop til it runs right. Worst part about these carbs is parts are NLA. It now holds both vac and pressure, all passages clear but has a strange check valve assembly and circuit plate.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will figure it out, worse than a bulldog when it get it on, won`t stop til it runs right. Worst part about these carbs is parts are NLA. It now holds both vac and pressure, all passages clear but has a strange check valve assembly and circuit plate.


Ready for me to send you this other one then? Only stipulation is it comes with the rest of the power head attached! 

I guess I could hunt down a coil... then fiddle with the carb.... but why?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will figure it out, worse than a bulldog when it get it on, won`t stop til it runs right. Worst part about these carbs is parts are NLA. It now holds both vac and pressure, all passages clear but has a strange check valve assembly and circuit plate.


I get that way sometimes


----------



## Cantdog

Well now......... the plot thickens.....


----------



## tbone75

You got twice the mess now !!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep and my hammock tree fell almost 180 degrees from the other one fell and landed right on top of it.... so actually more than twice the work.... the text book description of a cluster Xxxx!!


----------



## Cantdog

So.... first thing to do was put a fire in the stove and get the supplies and gear ashore....


----------



## Cantdog

Got everything ashore, had a bit of lunch and then got afta the task at hand.....


----------



## 59Billy

Speaking of luck...

For the last, I don't know, five years, I've been dragging out the 290 when there's cutting to do, and I always think, "I really ought to fire up the 660, at least empty out the fuel...", Then sickness, injury or laziness get in the way. Cleaning up from hurricane Zeta made me think it was time. TBH, I was expecting but to be new carb time.

Dragged it out, dumped the fuel, poured in fresh. Compression release, two pulls, cough. Compression release, off choke, starts on the next pull. Obviously there is a higher power that looks out for lazy drunkards.


----------



## Cantdog

Got the hammock tree all processed and the break cut off the trunk and perhaps a third of the original offender cleaned up. Wind’s ‘spose to due east in the morning, so as soon the ebb tide exposes my crack in the ledge where I burn, I’all have a good fire down the beach with an offshore breeze. Good thing is I can stihl hang my hammock on the burl tree .....broken up above where my hook is located....but my shade is now gone.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ready for me to send you this other one then? Only stipulation is it comes with the rest of the power head attached!
> 
> I guess I could hunt down a coil... then fiddle with the carb.... but why?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


 Send it up, I will pay the shipping .


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Well now......... the plot thickens.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 870157
> 
> 
> View attachment 870158





Cantdog said:


> Well now......... the plot thickens.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 870157
> 
> 
> View attachment 870158


WOW! QUITE THE MESS.
ID RIP THRU THAT TOP MESS THEN GO FROM THERE!
PITCH CITY....AND WATCH THE GEAR. LOTTA DRAGGIN.


----------



## Cantdog

So we got the second blowdown processed with my ported, original 49sp and got the top of the first blowdown all taken care of but just about dark she went into a fit!! I’ve been using it in a log pile lately in totally upright position but as I started using it it multiple positions gas would sometimes run out of the air box??? When she finally quit and would not restart I simply grabbed the 62/268XP and continued on as it was very close to dark. Thanksgiving morning I tore into it and found the tygon fuel line had squizzled up and got hard so it not longer fit the hole in the tank properly which was where the gas was coming from and on further examination it has actually broke off inside the tank!! So I dug out the island 49 sp and installed a be oem Tillotson kit.....field kit rebuild....no compressed air... no ultrasonic. Just paper towels and WD 40. The effort was successful and she fired right up fifth pull! This saw was the only saw I evah bought off eBay as a running unit. $114.00 delivered.... and it was as described, started right up and has run flawlessly since 2010.... I think the carb kit was original as the gaskets were made right into the carb body.... had to chisel them off with my Olfa (‘Nadian utility knife)..... I haven’t run my ported 49 along side a stocker in a while..... quite a difference!!! Woot!


----------



## Cantdog

A couple pics of some of the tribulations.... cut all the limbs of the right side but it stihl wanted to roll towards the building so I hitched up my “lug-all” with a couple choker chains and hauled her ovah!!!

Stihl puzzles me why this tree fell ovah!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Talk about a thin skin!!!


----------



## tbone75

No wonder it came down.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> No wonder it came down.




Lol yep the ancestral bird house tree was well beyond it’s due date!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> A couple pics of some of the tribulations.... cut all the limbs of the right side but it stihl wanted to roll towards the building so I hitched up my “lug-all” with a couple choker chains and hauled her ovah!!!
> 
> Stihl puzzles me why this tree fell ovah!!!View attachment 870678
> View attachment 870679


Gravity is why. Duh. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Gravity is why. Duh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk





The gravity of the situation was readily apparent cutting all the 4-5” limbs of the right side of the stem which was 6-7 feet off the ground!!! There seemed to be some tension involved!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> The gravity of the situation was readily apparent cutting all the 4-5” limbs of the right side of the stem which was 6-7 feet off the ground!!! There seemed to be some tension involved!!


Same situation I had helping dad the other day. I had the stem worked back and only 8' or so hanging suspended from the twisted stumps and it still pinched as I was knocking off 16" blocks. Lots of internal forces.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Wind tuffened twisty grained gnarley wood, not the best splitting kind. Burn er in the round or spend some time rippen er with the chainsaw, some call noodling. Makes me think of the times spent on the offshore island here where my dads family had a fishing rig.
We still keep our time to the turn of the tide and this boat I built with my father. Still lifts to the sky, the one lunger and I, still talk like old friends on the water.


----------



## Cantdog

The only thing worth burning was the limbs.... the trunk was not much....sent some away on tide where it will bashed to bits on the ledges on the incoming gale tomorrow. Saved a couple rounds for a premade “Swedish Candle “ Bride says she may plant some flowers in the stump. Hate noodling that spruce because by the time you’ve worked up enough firewood to make it worthwhile you’ve created a hell of a pile of noodles!! A couple grocery bags stuffed full will last a long time when used as a fire starter. The rest has to go away somewhere. My heating requirements have gotten to the point where only a small amount of wood is actually needed per year. Used to have to burn everything in sight to stay warm this tyme of year but no need now. These two piles will last a long while....


----------



## pioneerguy600

At the camp I burn about what can be piled on a half ton with an 8' box, we burn more in the spring than in the fall. I have about 3 years worth at the camp now.


----------



## Cantdog

In my situation it's very hard to tell how much wood is required as things have changed a lot over the years. In a usual fall I burn a fair amount while doing projects but end up heating with the debris from the project which is invariably board ends and such. But the improvements I've made has reduced my wood consumption a tremendous amount. From full insulation and modern windows to an efficient wood burning device....every part makes a marked difference in consumption. Of course the amount of tyme spent there will affect the consumption accordingly...and that changes from year to year too. This year was a very short amount of tyme spent there. Just to much other chit going on.......no long fall project this fall though I did have one planned... This Thanksgiving we spent 5 daze there......had a fire the day we got there to drive out the damp and cold but let that go out over night and didn't re-kindle another until Friday night and let that go out too by bed tyme....burnt maybe two small arm loads of spruce in 5 daze.....gas fridge, solar gain and the bride cooking made the heat the rest of the tyme...was very mild too!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

We spent over 60 days there this season, over 30 in the first two months after ice out, was cold all thet time so Judy had a fire on full time. This fall we burned 10 nights and just a wee bit during the day. Still have one more trip planned and that will likely require a fire full time, just heat and use the front half, very easy to keep it warm.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We spent over 60 days there this season, over 30 in the first two months after ice out, was cold all thet time so Judy had a fire on full time. This fall we burned 10 nights and just a wee bit during the day. Still have one more trip planned and that will likely require a fire full time, just heat and use the front half, very easy to keep it warm.



Yeah I thought I/we would spend much more time there this year due to the pandemic but where I thought I'd not be very busy workwise turned out to be just the opposite and add to that the remodel of half of my own house and setting up an office space for Marcie's new business took away a lot of time. Did make some forward headway on the little camp on the island, getting the rest of the trim on and shingling the roof and managed to get the sill in on one side of it. Not a lot but forward motion. Didn't really keep track but more like 20-25 daze there this year......not like last year where I spent three-four weeks there in November/December alone!!! Coulda probably got another sill or two in over Thanksgiving this year if I hadn't had to deal with all these blowdowns and cleanup.....but I did get to run three saws!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I knocked off a few things at the place this year also but it was fun stuff. Another 16' long interceptor drain was first, then erected a nice firewood shelter after getting all the siding and outside bits to the new storage shed done. Now its full of dry hardwood for future burning and I poured a concrete ramp from ground grade up to the storage shed roll up door. Last project was a powder room for the ladies, now ready for the plumbing, Judy and my daughter are pleased. Plan is to spread topsoil early in the spring and get the grass seed in and growing by early summer. All the other lil bits like putting in the floating dock and its ramps get as necessary, still have to get the big float up on the hard, waiting on a bit more rain to raise the lake level another 2', makes loading the dock on the cradle easier.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Happens to us all... so sad.






Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Happens to us all... so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Not when it's occuring......seems like great sport at the tyme......but I guess that's why they call it "Impaired"


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Happens to us all... so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Nevah! I always put a hurtin on it.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Not when it's occuring......seems like great sport at the tyme......but I guess that's why they call it "Impaired"


ONCE OR TWICE OVER THE YEARS. LOL
NOW..TEQUILA ..THATS A DIFFERENT STORY!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> I knocked off a few things at the place this year also but it was fun stuff. Another 16' long interceptor drain was first, then erected a nice firewood shelter after getting all the siding and outside bits to the new storage shed done. Now its full of dry hardwood for future burning and I poured a concrete ramp from ground grade up to the storage shed roll up door. Last project was a powder room for the ladies, now ready for the plumbing, Judy and my daughter are pleased. Plan is to spread topsoil early in the spring and get the grass seed in and growing by early summer. All the other lil bits like putting in the floating dock and its ramps get as necessary, still have to get the big float up on the hard, waiting on a bit more rain to raise the lake level another 2', makes loading the dock on the cradle easier.


BUNCH OF PONDS AROUND HERE AS LOW AS 12'. LATEST RAIN HAS HELPED.


----------



## stihl023/5

cheeves said:


> BUNCH OF PONDS AROUND HERE AS LOW AS 12'. LATEST RAIN HAS HELPED.


All water levels here are high


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> All water levels here are high


 Been low here all season and late filling back up, the water gets colder every day and messing around getting the float out is a bit on the cold side. Some wading out to waist deep in it is only tolerable due to my insulated chest waders. The float is very heavy coming out of the water, think water logged from being in there since May til now.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been low here all season and late filling back up, the water gets colder every day and messing around getting the float out is a bit on the cold side. Some wading out to waist deep in it is only tolerable due to my insulated chest waders. The float is very heavy coming out of the water, think water logged from being in there since May til now.


Son and I took dock out late October his waders leaked. He said we are going to do it in September from now on. I asked if it was cold. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Son and I took dock out late October his waders leaked. He said we are going to do it in September from now on. I asked if it was cold. Lol


 You would certainly know if the water was cold right now, my chest waders don`t leak as yet, rather new at just 3 years old, quite an expensive set made for real cold weather goose hunting over decoys on tidal waters.


----------



## jellyroll




----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> You would certainly know if the water was cold right now, my chest waders don`t leak as yet, rather new at just 3 years old, quite an expensive set made for real cold weather goose hunting over decoys on tidal waters.


We've had skim ice a couple times in the cove now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> We've had skim ice a couple times in the cove now.


 Same here, just a skim that melts when the sun gets high. Got a bit of rain but not enough to make a big diff in the lake level.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> Same here, just a skim that melts when the sun gets high. Got a bit of rain but not enough to make a big diff in the lake level.


Didn't do any ice fishing last year. Ice was sketchy, too many warm rain spells. 
Hoping for solid ice this year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

We had decent ice here but only for about 2 months, was solid blue with little to no wet snow content. Been many years since I fished through the ice. We can not fish on fresh water ice, only salt water fishing allowed here.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> We had decent ice here but only for about 2 months, was solid blue with little to no wet snow content. Been many years since I fished through the ice. We can not fish on fresh water ice, only salt water fishing allowed here.


No freshwater?


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> No freshwater?


 We have plenty of freshwater lakes but the law does not allow us to fish for fresh water species through the ice, very heavy fines and confiscation of any gear or vehicles if caught doing so. We are allowed to fish through the ice for certain species with limits on the catch.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have plenty of freshwater lakes but the law does not allow us to fish for fresh water species through the ice, very heavy fines and confiscation of any gear or vehicles if caught doing so. We are allowed to fish through the ice for certain species with limits on the catch.


Oh


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Oh


On saltwater, missed that in my former reply. On saltwater there are some species with no limits but there are for tidal water smelts, their numbers have decreased dramatically. If we catch a trout or salmon through the ice on saltwater we must release it unharmed.


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> On saltwater, missed that in my former reply. On saltwater there are some species with no limits but there are for tidal water smelts, their numbers have decreased dramatically. If we catch a trout or salmon through the ice on saltwater we must release it unharmed.


Here I mostly do panfish and walleye 
Catch an occasional pike, they go back.
Son does a lot of salmon on the rivers in the fall.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> We had decent ice here but only for about 2 months, was solid blue with little to no wet snow content. Been many years since I fished through the ice. We can not fish on fresh water ice, only salt water fishing allowed here.


NOR'EASTER ON ITS WAY. HIGH WINDS AND RAIN PREDICTED TONIGHT AND TOMORROW. HEADED UP YOUR WAY. WINDS WILL BE HIGHER NO DOUBT.
COLD NW SUNDAY THRU TUESDAY THEN SW. NEXT WEEK LOOKS GREAT FOR FIREWOOD.
RUNNING A FUEL INJECTED MS 500 STIHL LATELY THAT IS BOOKOO FUN TO RUN! MAKING BOSS RICH!
STAY LOOSE FOLKS...AND SAFE!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hay Bobby, We are hearing about this approaching storm , don`t like storms but we do need more rain. I have heard plenty of good reviews on that MS 500i, happy sawing.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hay Bobby, We are hearing about this approaching storm , don`t like storms but we do need more rain. I have heard plenty of good reviews on that MS 500i, happy sawing.


HAVE 10 TANK FULLS THRU THE 500 ALREADY. MARVELOUS SAW. RUNNING A 24" BAR. CUTTING MEDIUM TO LARGE HARDWOODS FROM AGED...TO FEW MONTHS OLD. FUEL INJECTED SO 5 SQUIRTS OF THE PRIMER BULB.. ONE PULL AND VROOM. GREAT SAW BUT EXPENSIVE...80 CC'S. SAME DISPLACEMENT AS MY DOLKITA. REDMAX HEAD DESIGN...SLANTED!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> HAVE 10 TANK FULLS THRU THE 500 ALREADY. MARVELOUS SAW. RUNNING A 24" BAR. CUTTING MEDIUM TO LARGE HARDWOODS FROM AGED...TO FEW MONTHS OLD. FUEL INJECTED SO 5 SQUIRTS OF THE PRIMER BULB.. ONE PULL AND VROOM. GREAT SAW BUT EXPENSIVE...80 CC'S. SAME DISPLACEMENT AS MY DOLKITA. REDMAX HEAD DESIGN...SLANTED!


 Every chainsaw site is buzzing about them, most reviews are very positive with a few saying they burn a lot of fuel for the amount of work done.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Every chainsaw site is buzzing about them, most reviews are very positive with a few saying they burn a lot of fuel for the amount of work done.


SAW CUTS A LOT OF BIG LOGS UP FOR SPLITTING...FAST!!!
MAKES FIREWOOD AND $! BEEN RUNNING ONE FOR NEARLY A MONTH. POWER TO WEIGHT CHAMP!
IF YOU GOT THE $ GET ONE. IT WILL NOT DISAPPOINT!

!


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> We have plenty of freshwater lakes but the law does not allow us to fish for fresh water species through the ice, very heavy fines and confiscation of any gear or vehicles if caught doing so. We are allowed to fish through the ice for certain species with limits on the catch.


CRAZY COMMIE RULES AND REGS!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> SAW CUTS A LOT OF BIG LOGS UP FOR SPLITTING...FAST!!!
> MAKES FIREWOOD AND $! BEEN RUNNING ONE FOR NEARLY A MONTH. POWER TO WEIGHT CHAMP!
> IF YOU GOT THE $ GET ONE. IT WILL NOT DISAPPOINT!
> 
> !


 I could certainly afford one but I won`t ever buy another new saw at my age. I have about 65 runners and maybe double that of vintage saws, I will never wear out a saw again.


----------



## PV Hiker

Saw this, could be true 
.


----------



## pioneerguy600

PV Hiker said:


> Saw this, could be true
> .
> View attachment 872256



I can believe that after seeing the lumber in those stores!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ready for me to send you this other one then? Only stipulation is it comes with the rest of the power head attached!
> 
> I guess I could hunt down a coil... then fiddle with the carb.... but why?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


 The carb has been a bit tedious but I won after several teardowns and adjustments. I have two of these 015`s here now, one is the old top handle version, the other an AV model. Both have the same HDC carbs with identical problems. Figured it all out and now the saw work just fine.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> I could certainly afford one but I won`t ever buy another new saw at my age. I have about 65 runners and maybe double that of vintage saws, I will never wear out a saw again.


BUT GERRY??? FUEL INJECTED BROTHER!...WITH 80 CC, 14 LBS, AND NEARLY 7HP!
ANYWAY...YOU INTERESTED IN PORTING MY 79 DOLKITA...OR CHRIS'S 362? USED IT AND THE 500 TODAY. COLD EARLIER.. BUT WARMED UP WITH THE SUN. DELIVERED 5 CORDS ALL AGED AND SLPIT FROM DOWN BUTTERMILK BAY TO PLYMPTON....ANOTHER HAPPY FULL THROTTLE DAY!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I bet they are nice but my wood cutting days are coming to an end, not abruptly but surely. Seeing as I have every cc class covered in many saws per class I just couldn`t justify spending on another new saw...LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Yep new is nice......and FI is probably pretty sweet but I'm with Jerry on the "new saw thing".....last new saw I bought was in 1978 and though I have literally dozens of totally rebuilt saws of various size, it's till the one I always reach for....quite certain it will last me out......as in outlast me.....


----------



## stihl023/5

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet they are nice but my wood cutting days are coming to an end, not abruptly but surely. Seeing as I have every cc class covered in many saws per class I just couldn`t justify spending on another new saw...LOL


Mine have dwindled alot since taking out parents wood burner and installing gas.
Can say I dont really miss doing it as much.
Just like farming, was going to stop when he passed. Im leasing it now and enjoying some me time.


Thinking now I should have said no more a while ago.


----------



## pioneerguy600

stihl023/5 said:


> Mine have dwindled alot since taking out parents wood burner and installing gas.
> Can say I dont really miss doing it as much.
> Just like farming, was going to stop when he passed. Im leasing it now and enjoying some me time.
> 
> 
> Thinking now I should have said no more a while ago.


 Saws still keep piling up here, most I am not buying, they just appear...LOL
5 more in the last 3 months, two of those I have running fine now, two are waiting on parts and one I have yet to look at.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Saws still keep piling up here, most I am not buying, they just appear...LOL
> 5 more in the last 3 months, two of those I have running fine now, two are waiting on parts and one I have yet to look at.


CUZ JERRY...YOU'RE THE SUPER MECH!!
IM CONVINCED...YOU GUYS THAT ARE SO MECHANICALLY BLESSED ARE NATURALS! MY FATHER IS ONE OF THEM. HE SAVED HIS OUTFIT FROM BEING CAPTURED IN THE ARDENNES FOREST DURING WW11, WHEN HE GOT A BROKEN DOWN SHERMAN TANK RUNNING. THEY ALL JUMPED ON THE TANK AND MADE IT BACK TO THE ALLIES LINE.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I like a good mechanical mystery. Many times I encounter one it does not quite respond to commonly accepted treatment, then I have to figure out why. Strange thing though, my dad had no mechanical abilities at all but could shoot a hand grenade out of the air with a 303 Brit.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> The carb has been a bit tedious but I won after several teardowns and adjustments. I have two of these 015`s here now, one is the old top handle version, the other an AV model. Both have the same HDC carbs with identical problems. Figured it all out and now the saw work just fine.


JOE AT WORK HAS A REALLY NICE O15 AND IT APPEARS TO MAYBE HAVING SAME PROBLEM WITH THE CARB AS YOU DISCRIBE.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> JOE AT WORK HAS A REALLY NICE O15 AND IT APPEARS TO MAYBE HAVING SAME PROBLEM WITH THE CARB AS YOU DISCRIBE.


 I hear this very often about the 015 and its HDC carb, only got two of them a short while ago, both had the same problems . Had a short break from regular job and work so I looked into it and figured out how to fix them, they both work normal again.


----------



## Cantdog

This fella musta been HUNGRY!!!!!!

Man with chainsaw chases McDonald's employees, steals food and drink - ABC News (go.com)


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> This fella musta been HUNGRY!!!!!!
> 
> Man with chainsaw chases McDonald's employees, steals food and drink - ABC News (go.com)


 Another person driven to desperate means just to get a meal?


----------



## PV Hiker

Wonder if he took a "Happy Meal"?


----------



## cheeves

PV Hiker said:


> Wonder if he took a "Happy Meal"?


SNOW JUST ROLLED IN AGAIN. MUST BE BLOWIN UP YOUR WAY ROBIN. GERRY NEXT!


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> SNOW JUST ROLLED IN AGAIN. MUST BE BLOWIN UP YOUR WAY ROBIN. GERRY NEXT!


 Snow flakes just began falling here so the rest is likely following.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got some, thanks Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep about to get to the relocation program......nice in here and the koffee's hot....not any of those things out there!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep about to get to the relocation program......nice in here and the koffee's hot....not any of those things out there!!


Zactly, procrastinating myself, no need to go anywhere til mid afternoon so relocation is not top on my list, will get done when I build up enough internal fortitude.


----------



## Cantdog

Relocation program completed........boy, between a near ruined right shoulder and sore, gimpy left hand and a 3/4 ton 5 spd standard trans snow removal was a bit painful........more so than usual anyway......glad only have 5 driveways to do and three of them are mine......the other two are the old fella's shop and house.....both are hard....the house because there is no place to go once you get down in there and no place to put snow. The shop is pretty much the same except for all sorts of chit in the way......old fella's not forward thinking when it comes to snow removal....just leaves boats, tractors, trucks etc where ever they are when he get done using them.....not helpful....but I do the best I can.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I gave up plowing for others , too much hassle for too little return on my time and machines. Many were like the old fella, vehicles, boats , camper trailers etc. left just anywhere they parked them last time used cut down on spots one could push /relocate snow, sure slows up the relocation .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I gave up plowing for others , too much hassle for too little return on my time and machines. Many were like the old fella, vehicles, boats , camper trailers etc. left just anywhere they parked them last time used cut down on spots one could push /relocate snow, sure slows up the relocation .


Yeah me too......just do the old fella's places as I haven't given his truck back yet so it just falls to me to do it...he's actually better off me doing it.....he doesn't go backwards well.....lot of going backwards plowing.....the last year he plowed his drive way he used his 3500 Dodge Cummins 6 spd standard with a dirt body and an old 10 foot Boss plow......lol....he backed ovah every lamp post the whole length of his driveway...6-7 posts flattened.....wife mad.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah me too......just do the old fella's places as I haven't given his truck back yet so it just falls to me to do it...he's actually better off me doing it.....he doesn't go backwards well.....lot of going backwards plowing.....the last year he plowed his drive way he used his 3500 Dodge Cummins 6 spd standard with a dirt body and an old 10 foot Boss plow......lol....he backed ovah every lamp post the whole length of his driveway...6-7 posts flattened.....wife mad.....


 Oh man, that brings back memories, learned to never loan a plow truck even to a good friend, that cost me more than $500. out of pocket and 9 hours labor to repair the damage...LOL


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> I gave up plowing for others , too much hassle for too little return on my time and machines. Many were like the old fella, vehicles, boats , camper trailers etc. left just anywhere they parked them last time used cut down on spots one could push /relocate snow, sure slows up the relocation .


YAH QUIT PLOWING FOR OTHERS TOO YEARS AGO. GOT TIRED OF THE FUSSING AND BROKEN BALL JOINTS WITH SO LITTLE RETURN.
SOME CLEANUP TODAY AND NO WORK AT THE YARD. TOMORROW THOUGH THE PHONE WILL BE RINGING OFF THE HOOK FOR FIREWOOD. CITY PEOPLE WAIT UNTIL THE LAST MINUTE.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Customers here would wait until the firewood was froze to the ground and covered deep in snow to call in desperate need of firewood delivery, make the call and expect it delivered within a few hours...meh...!


----------



## Cantdog

So......this is for Rob's Mom........a kindred spirit I nevah met.......A toast to MOM!! "May the tide always be high, the grass always green, and your journey from this veil of tears be swift and enjoyable into the next iteration of your journey" Slainte!!!!.........


----------



## pioneerguy600

May she, RIP!


----------



## Cantdog

Look what Santa left me!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Look what Santa left me!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 875814
> View attachment 875815
> View attachment 875816


Where are the pics of the bike, Santa took with him?...LOL

Very nice bike, Robin.


----------



## tbone75

Very nice Robin !! Now if it would just warm up. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Never did tale a pic of that........jus a big bunch of dusty old boxes and dirty used parts!!! You wouldn't think it was of any value to see the pile...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Never did tale a pic of that........jus a big bunch of dusty old boxes and dirty used parts!!! You wouldn't think it was of any value to see the pile...LOL!!


Lota dollars worth in them dusty old boxes.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Very nice Robin !! Now if it would just warm up. LOL


Not to shabby......was owned by a guy in his 50's and taken good care of and didn't ride that much. 15,500 miles....13 years old...11--1200 miles per year


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Lota dollars worth in them dusty old boxes.


You got that right!!! Motorcycles get real spendy when you buy them a piece at a tyme!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

This thing came with a bunch of stuff too.....quick detach windshield, quick detach leatherish saddle bags, quick detach sissy bar and luggage rack......some of it be useful from tyme to tyme I'm sure...


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Very nice Robin !! Now if it would just warm up. LOL


Yep...thanks John....the real sad thing is that I probably won't get to ride it for over a year.....drivers side thumb will be about half healed up by April 5th then I go in for an upper ball joint replacement on my passenger side......that will take me out of doing anything like riding a heavy bike for all next summer and be likely well into the fall before I could ride, work or run a chainsaw.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> This thing came with a bunch of stuff too.....quick detach windshield, quick detach leatherish saddle bags, quick detach sissy bar and luggage rack......some of it be useful from tyme to tyme I'm sure...


 The windshield comes in very handy on longer trips, anything over an hours ride for me. Early days I wouldn`t think of putting a shield on a bike but experience and age changed my thinking somewhat. Two to three hours fighting the wind proves to be very tiring. Last long run I did on an open bike was 5 hours from Louisbourg to Dartmouth the long way round on a six cylinder CBX , one stop in Sheerbrooke for gas. Felt like I had taken a severe beating for the next couple days recuperating.


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> Yep...thanks John....the real sad thing is that I probably won't get to ride it for over a year.....drivers side thumb will be about half healed up by April 5th then I go in for an upper ball joint replacement on my passenger side......that will take me out of doing anything like riding a heavy bike for all next summer and be likely well into the fall before I could ride, work or run a chainsaw.....


Yep , your going to be down a good while with that fix.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

PSA: Guys its time to start thinking about what to get your lady friend for the holidays. "Ohh I don't want anything" is a LIE!! Don't fret you still have a few days... just start thinking about it now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> PSA: Guys its time to start thinking about what to get your lady friend for the holidays. "Ohh I don't want anything" is a LIE!! Don't fret you still have a few days... just start thinking about it now.


 On it for the last 35 days, mostly online buying this year, just buy local to fill the huge stocking that can`t even be hung up by the fire.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The windshield comes in very handy on longer trips, anything over an hours ride for me. Early days I wouldn`t think of putting a shield on a bike but experience and age changed my thinking somewhat. Two to three hours fighting the wind proves to be very tiring. Last long run I did on an open bike was 5 hours from Louisbourg to Dartmouth the long way round on a six cylinder CBX , one stop in Sheerbrooke for gas. Felt like I had taken a severe beating for the next couple days recuperating.


Yep that's a long way from Louisburg to Dartmouth........when you say the long way around I expect you came down the east side of cape Breton and then down through the woods until you get back to the coast and then down to Dartmouth....that's alotta wind!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep that's a long way from Louisburg to Dartmouth........when you say the long way around I expect you came down the east side of cape Breton and then down through the woods until you get back to the coast and then down to Dartmouth....that's alotta wind!!!


 Yes, that`s the long way, only did the Trans Can from the causeway to Antigonish, then down to Sheerbrooke on the #7 up the shore to Dartmouth.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, that`s the long way, only did the Trans Can from the causeway to Antigonish, then down to Sheerbrooke on the #7 up the shore to Dartmouth.


Yep......traveled that whole route on two wheels but going up a couple tymes...


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Customers here would wait until the firewood was froze to the ground and covered deep in snow to call in desperate need of firewood delivery, make the call and expect it delivered within a few hours...meh...!


WE DEAL WITH THIS BESHIK ALMOST EVERYDAY. NOW WE JUST TELL THEM TO SHOW UP WITH THEIR SUV AND LOAD UP. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> WE DEAL WITH THIS BESHIK ALMOST EVERYDAY. NOW WE JUST TELL THEM TO SHOW UP WITH THEIR SUV AND LOAD UP. LOL


Happened many times every year.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Look what Santa left me!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 875814
> View attachment 875815
> View attachment 875816


SERIOUS!


----------



## PV Hiker

I got a gift from my neighbor, think he is tiring to tell me something???

No I don't have CAD, but I do like to look.....
.
.


----------



## Cantdog

PV Hiker said:


> I got a gift from my neighbor, think he is tiring to tell me something???
> 
> No I don't have CAD, but I do like to look.....
> .
> .
> View attachment 877439


Good one!!!

The bride was looking for something similar for me for Christmas she said but couldn't find anything so she got me this one instead!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Good one!!!
> 
> The bride was looking for something similar for me for Christmas she said but couldn't find anything so she got me this one instead!!
> 
> View attachment 877527


My sister made me a few...


----------



## Cantdog

Well...........Happy New Year you misfits..........


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Good one!!!
> 
> The bride was looking for something similar for me for Christmas she said but couldn't find anything so she got me this one instead!!
> 
> View attachment 877527


SINCE I TOOK THIS JOB WITH OLD COLONY FIREWOOD HAVE SAWDUST EVERYWHETE. ESPECIALLY IN DRYER HOSE!


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> My sister made me a few...


JIMMY...GUY IVE KNOWN FOR YEARS SHOWED UP OVER AT THE YARD YESTERDAY AND ASKED ME IF GRAVELY BUILT A CHAINSAW ATTACHMENT. KNOWS MY FATHER AND THOUGHT I MIGHT KNOW. THOUGHT OF YOU!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

cheeves said:


> JIMMY...GUY IVE KNOWN FOR YEARS SHOWED UP OVER AT THE YARD YESTERDAY AND ASKED ME IF GRAVELY BUILT A CHAINSAW ATTACHMENT. KNOWS MY FATHER AND THOUGHT I MIGHT KNOW. THOUGHT OF YOU!


The answer is yes. How practical they were was another thing...but yes they did.


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


> The answer is yes. How practical they were was another thing...but yes they did.


THANKS JIMMY! KNEW YOU WOULD KNOW.
JIMMY HALUNEN IS HIS NAME. HECK WE RODE THE SAME SCHOOL BUS BACK IN THE 60S. HES GOING TO BRING OVER HIS WOODSPLITTING ATTACHMENT FOR THE TRACKED KUBOTA. SHOULD BE INTERESTING. WE USE A COMMERCIAL TW-5 TIMBER WOLF SPLITTER WITH A CONVEYOR BELT. SPLITS 4 WAYS AND CAN 6 WAYS.
THANKS AGAIN JIMMY. WILL TELL JIMMY. LOL
TAKE CARE!


----------



## Cantdog

Well....here we are again....wintah in Maine.....keep looking out at the tree length pile of dry ask maple and oak behind the shop......DR made it VERY clear I was NOT to run chainsaws yet after hand surgery...but I wanna......I really wanna.....jonesin' bad ....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well....here we are again....wintah in Maine.....keep looking out at the tree length pile of dry ask maple and oak behind the shop......DR made it VERY clear I was NOT to run chainsaws yet after hand surgery...but I wanna......I really wanna.....jonesin' bad ....


 Always a difficult situation when healing up. I never listened to the doctors when I was younger but now that I am much older I am not as deaf.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Always a difficult situation when healing up. I never listened to the doctors when I was younger but now that I am much older I am not as deaf.


HaHa!! Good way to put it.........part of the reason I have so much that needs fixin' was not so much the fact I wouldn't listen....just nevah asked any questions and let chit heal however...generally mad about what I had done to get injured. PITA to get old but lucky to have made it this far as silly as I was......


----------



## capetrees

I'd say f that and go for it but here I sit with heat bag around my neck for an amazingly tweaked neck muscle.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep....Well......you know they say pain is a wonderful teacher.....guess I missed that memo...or...perhaps I'm just a slow learner..


----------



## pioneerguy600

* I have always ignored the pain and carried on full speed ahead, the results of doing so are now slowly showing up, age has much to do with this.*


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> * I have always ignored the pain and carried on full speed ahead, the results of doing so are now slowly showing up, age has much to do with this.*


Yep...well if you enjoy a rough lifestyle you're bound to get roughed up along the way. Mine was mostly from self imposed pain rather than pain visited upon me by others......generally held them off with fairly good success ......took a few thumpings over the years but prevailed many more tymes than not.....


----------



## capetrees

steady diet of Advil and Tylenol for the past 5 days on this damn neck.

getting there though, probably good tomorrow


----------



## pioneerguy600

Rough n tough work and play all through life but the Enduro racing really put a beating on me.


----------



## Cantdog

Slackerrrrzzz!!! Mid winta slump I guess.........I can't talk about much new chainsaw wize....with the hand in recovery can't start a saw just yet....got a bunch need fixin' too, but my old truck must be put back on the road first......new rocker panel and cab corner went on today......getting there......


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yep...well if you enjoy a rough lifestyle you're bound to get roughed up along the way. Mine was mostly from self imposed pain rather than pain visited upon me by others......generally held them off with fairly good success ......took a few thumpings over the years but prevailed many more tymes than not.....


ME TOO LUCKILY. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Bobby, still bucking firewood?


----------



## Cantdog

This tyme off from dollah chasing whilst letting the thumb recover has given me the much needed tyme to get back to my firewood hauler/boat tow-er project that had stalled for much of the last year. This old Chebby reminds me of a lobstah.....the old shell was shed and she just grew another new one! Just finished the drivers side yesterday. Gonna set the rear body back on today, install the fender flares and shim it as needed to get the body lines straight......then I'll separate them again so when I shoot the two part epoxy with kevlar bed liner on the bottom 10" or so up the sides I can get in around to the back of the cab and front of the body. Bed liner says it'll be here tomorrow so perhaps she'll be ready for the road again by the weekend!! WOOT!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Salt sure plays hell with steel.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Salt sure plays hell with steel.


Yep it sure does. Six new urethane cab and front clip mounts, new inner and outer rocker panels and cab corners on both sides will hold the salt off for a few more years hopefully. Damn rocker panels measured 0.80"..... take a bit longer to rot those away!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep it sure does. Six new urethane cab and front clip mounts, new inner and outer rocker panels and cab corners on both sides will hold the salt off for a few more years hopefully. Damn rocker panels measured 0.80"..... take a bit longer to rot those away!!


 I would have thought thicker steel would last longer when I first started out in the repair sector but I have seen 1/8" plate disintegrate in one year, depends on what is in the steel. Had check plate waste away just sitting outdoors not even near salt, bit of rain and plenty of condensation.


----------



## Cantdog

Spent most of the day in Bangor yesterday having a CT scan, an MRI and numerous X-Rays in preparation of the up coming shoulder replacement....not any of my favorite things.....but.....when I got back to the shop finally I found this had been delivered....another WOOT!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Spent most of the day in Bangor yesterday having a CT scan, an MRI and numerous X-Rays in preparation of the up coming shoulder replacement....not any of my favorite things.....but.....when I got back to the shop finally I found this had been delivered....another WOOT!!View attachment 883341
> View attachment 883342
> View attachment 883343


 Make some smooth surfaces with that.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Make some smooth surfaces with that.


Yep and a lot easier to change knives! Those cutters are solid carbide and have four cutting edges. Just rotate them 90 degrees when dull....self indexing...no adjustment needed....easy-peasy!! I'll likely never need to replace them..... They are supposed to run much quieter than straight knives and because they cut on a skew they are supposed to virtually eliminate any tearout on wild grained woods...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would have thought thicker steel would last longer when I first started out in the repair sector but I have seen 1/8" plate disintegrate in one year, depends on what is in the steel. Had check plate waste away just sitting outdoors not even near salt, bit of rain and plenty of condensation.


These are painted inside and out and I made the inner rocker panels out of galvanized steel. (Old metal shower walls 1/16" thick) New cab corners were much thinner. However long they last they will likely outlast the rest of the truck.......this wasn't a "Restoration" but just a repair.....not worth the effort if you had to hire it done. But $30,000.00 for a decent used pick up is just something I can't see me doing.....


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Bobby, still bucking firewood?


YUP! GOING IN LATE THIS MORNING. BOSS HAS DRS. APT. AND RUNS THE KUBOTA THAT HANDLES THE LOGS I CUT. BEEN RUNNING THE 500I. AMAZING SAW. BUT NEED PLENTY OF GAS MIX ON HAND. SAW REALLY SUCKS IT DOWN.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> This tyme off from dollah chasing whilst letting the thumb recover has given me the much needed tyme to get back to my firewood hauler/boat tow-er project that had stalled for much of the last year. This old Chebby reminds me of a lobstah.....the old shell was shed and she just grew another new one! Just finished the drivers side yesterday. Gonna set the rear body back on today, install the fender flares and shim it as needed to get the body lines straight......then I'll separate them again so when I shoot the two part epoxy with kevlar bed liner on the bottom 10" or so up the sides I can get in around to the back of the cab and front of the body. Bed liner says it'll be here tomorrow so perhaps she'll be ready for the road again by the weekend!! WOOT!!!View attachment 883333
> View attachment 883334
> View attachment 883335
> View attachment 883336


LOL..LOOKS LIKE MY 2005 CHEVY.
NEED TO GET THOSE WHEEL WELL COVERS. RUST FORMS FROM THAT INSIDE LIP. WATER GETS INTO THE SEAM AND OXIDIZES ITS WAY OUT. I HAVE A SMALL RUST PATCH HAVE TO GET ON.
GOOD TRUCKS. WE PAID 11 GRAND FOR OURS. HAD ONLY 125,000 ON IT. BUT CHEVY DIDNT PUT ENOUGH CARBON IN THEIR STEEL IN THIS MODEL. FRAMES ARE NOTED FOR RUSTING OUT. MOTORS AND TRANNYS ARE GOOD THOUGH. WATCH YOUR STEEL BREAK LINES TOO. JUST HAD MINE REPLACED TO COPPER ZINC ONES. COST A GRAND! LOST THEM LAST WEEK COMING HOME FROM WORK. WAS A BIT HAIRY.


----------



## Cantdog

cheeves said:


> LOL..LOOKS LIKE MY 2005 CHEVY.
> NEED TO GET THOSE WHEEL WELL COVERS. RUST FORMS FROM THAT INSIDE LIP. WATER GETS INTO THE SEAM AND OXIDIZES ITS WAY OUT. I HAVE A SMALL RUST PATCH HAVE TO GET ON.
> GOOD TRUCKS. WE PAID 11 GRAND FOR OURS. HAD ONLY 125,000 ON IT. BUT CHEVY DIDNT PUT ENOUGH CARBON IN THEIR STEEL IN THIS MODEL. FRAMES ARE NOTED FOR RUSTING OUT. MOTORS AND TRANNYS ARE GOOD THOUGH. WATCH YOUR STEEL BREAK LINES TOO. JUST HAD MINE REPLACED TO COPPER ZINC ONES. COST A GRAND! LOST THEM LAST WEEK COMING HOME FROM WORK. WAS A BIT HAIRY.



Well Bobby.......that is the main reason I embarked on this project........I already rebuilt the frame with three new cross members etc. a couple years back. All my fluid lines are new......all Stainless to the new front calipers.....all copper nickel to the new rear wheel cyls.....new front wheel bearings/hubs, new rotors, drums, shoes spring kits etc. New fuel pump and new fuel lines all the way to the engine. New trans cooling lines all around when replaced the trans after blowing it when towing my boat due to rusted out lines. All rubber brake hoses new too....had quite a time investment in it so it only made sense to rebuild the tin work....not a restoration...a repair...this is the same truck I brought down the Leeha's GTG a few years back.


----------



## Cantdog

So took a ride towards 'Nadia today......to Machias in fact to see my thumb doc......has was impressed......said I could try starting a saw now!!!! WOOT!! Stihl got 3-4 cord of the 8 cord pile needs bucking. Sometime ovah the weekend I'll give it a shot with the 61/268XP conversion ...gotts chit ta doo!!!

The bride and I took a little side trip down to Machiasport after the doc visit......went to a place I never been before call Jasper Beach.....freekin awesome....but I'm so used to our shoreline being covered in lost fishing gear, wood and seaweed and other chit at the tide line......this was a big beach and literally nothing or not much at all brought in by the ocean. Took a few pics......first is about mid beach looking in both directions.......remember this is a SAND beach here......


----------



## Cantdog

I did find one piece of debris that was once a 3' or 4' metal lobsta trap......down here there are likely one of these every 20 feet on any beach along with buoys and toggles...large knots of of warp from different traps all up on the beach.......plus bleach bottles, oil bottles and any other type of aquatic litter. I found all this stunning as this is the mouth of the Machias River and also get debris from the Bay of Fundy....... not even any drift wood.......WTF?......


----------



## Cantdog

Was an awesome place but felt ovahwatched by big brother.........The Down East shoreline is a place of very large governmental "Ovah The Horizon" communications installations ........there is one right at the beach. Right beyond that tree line is a prison......the Downeast "Correctional" facility.......in case you might need correcting....damn pretty place to be "Rehabilitated"...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Was an awesome place but felt ovahwatched by big brother.........The Down East shoreline is a place of very large governmental "Ovah The Horizon" communications installations ........there is one right at the beach. Right beyond that tree line is a prison......the Downeast "Correctional" facility.......in case you might need correcting....damn pretty place to be "Rehabilitated"...LOL!!
> 
> View attachment 884172
> View attachment 884175


 Real nice pics Robin, fine stone beach much like ours here,
Two weekends back I walked about 2 miles of stone beach like that one in your pic, in that two miles I would not see enough man made debris of any kind that would even fill a small garden wheelbarrow. Much like you I found one beat to death green wire lobstertrap, no rope or bouys. Came across one smooth tree trunk and one 6"X6"X12' pressure treated timber, rest of the beach was clean as I have ever seen it. Didn`t think to take pics and it was quie cold with a stiff NW breeze keeping my hnds inside gloves, toque down over ears and my hood up on my down heavy jacket.


----------



## Cantdog

I was uncommonly nice out yesterday...considering it is near the end of Jan......light north breeze but I was in just a long sleeved shirt and insulated vest....no hat....but was still comfortable.

The sea can get angry here too.......the last pics show a near break through of the natural seawall!


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are losing many of our stone beach seawalls that had fresh water lakes behind them every couple of years when a big storm blows through the seawalls have been breached. We were up to our Bay of Fundy property a couple months ago and the beach at Portipique was washed through to a large meadow that had been isolated from the Fundy waters ever since I was visiting that area, more then 50 years. The storm surges are getting higher all the time, out on the island where we used to hold the Steeroast 50 - 75' of the coastline headland has been lost,swept into the sea over the last couple of years but the inner harbor has been nearly choked up with sand. The channel by the island used to be about 350' wide but is now about 75' wide and just deep enough for a cape boat to cross at low tide so about 10' of water at high tide. First time I anchored there many years ago there was over 30' from surface to bottom.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah...this one was partially breached. You can see where the stones formed a peninsular out into the pond behind.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Seen one nearly picture perfect at Silver Sands beach couple weeks ago, sea had gouged out the same valley and washed the stone removed back into the pond behind. If the sea level keeps rising and the storms heavy surf will eventually wash through. We are building homes in the area a 1/4 mile inland from the beach. A ll beachstone back there once the top 6" or so of clay is removed.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> I was uncommonly nice out yesterday...considering it is near the end of Jan......light north breeze but I was in just a long sleeved shirt and insulated vest....no hat....but was still comfortable.
> 
> The sea can get angry here too.......the last pics show a near break through of the natural seawall!
> 
> View attachment 884240
> View attachment 884241
> View attachment 884242
> View attachment 884243


BEAUTIFUL PICTURES ROBIN. THANK YOU. BEEN MANY YEARS SINCE I HAVE SEEN THAT COAST. REMEMBER SOUTH PORTLAND HAD THOUSE LONG THIN ROCKS. 
THIS WINTER DOWN HERE TOO HAS BEEN EXCEPTIONALLY MILD.


----------



## Cantdog

Finished up the firewood hauler.......finally.....gotta wait 72 hrs before I put it on the road to allow the epoxy to fully cure. Been a long struggle....26 months. I've forgot what all I did to it!!! A lot.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looking real good Robin, run er til the wheels fall off!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looking real good Robin, run er til the wheels fall off!


That's the plan.....quite a pitbull fit to stick it out until the end.....but I think worth it considering the huge expense of getting a newer truck.....that would just start failing sooner or later.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That's the plan.....quite a pitbull fit to stick it out until the end.....but I think worth it considering the huge expense of getting a newer truck.....that would just start failing sooner or later.


 Due to the fact I have rebuilt many rusted out vehicles, some worse and some less rusted than your truck I know fully well the work involved in such rebuilds. I think the 68 Fargo I welded up was by far the worst rusted truck I ever tackled . I had the right/correct gear to make up all the parts needed for its rebuild. I was working at a facility with a 40 ton shear, hydraulic brakes capable of bending .5 plate , spot welders, gas welders stick mig and tig . I was working the night shift and pulled a one piece at a time deal...LOL
"


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Due to the fact I have rebuilt many rusted out vehicles, some worse and some less rusted than your truck I know fully well the work involved in such rebuilds. I think the 68 Fargo I welded up was by far the worst rusted truck I ever tackled . I had the right/correct gear to make up all the parts needed for its rebuild. I was working at a facility with a 40 ton shear, hydraulic brakes capable of bending .5 plate , spot welders, gas welders stick mig and tig . I was working the night shift and pulled a one piece at a time deal...LOL
> "


THat sounds like a nice shop!!! This was so much more than just body work on the old truck...if you remember it all came to a head when I lost the trans and just continued on from there....did alot to it this time around. New front hubs/wheel bearings and dust shields...new axel bumpers on the front as well as shocks. New cab and front clip mounts, new trans cooling lines and on and on and on......would not have been feasible if you had to hire it done......then a $30,000.00 used truck would have been a deal!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> THat sounds like a nice shop!!! This was so much more than just body work on the old truck...if you remember it all came to a head when I lost the trans and just continued on from there....did alot to it this time around. New front hubs/wheel bearings and dust shields...new axel bumpers on the front as well as shocks. New cab and front clip mounts, new trans cooling lines and on and on and on......would not have been feasible if you had to hire it done......then a $30,000.00 used truck would have been a deal!!!


 It was a ship repair facility, fully stocked. When the doors, both sides of the Fargo would swing out they dropped about 4", there was no floor, no footwells and no rocker panels or cab corners. The truck was mint above that with 16,220 on the odometer. It had sat parked in the field, tall grass all around and under it, milkweed and thistle mixed in. The frame was still solid so it got sand blasted and sprayed with underground pipe anti corrosive ,tarpoxy. All new brake lines and fuel lines, gas tank behind the seat was as good as new. All the panels I made using cardboard templates , 12 gauge anti rust sheet steel for shipboard use. It was some solid after all bits were welded in, took me two months but I worked on it every afternoon and almost every weekend til it was body worked and painted. I used it for 10 years, that truck is still in use today, slant 6 three on the tree spending its time on a farm.
I built so many cars over the years I can`t remember them all but one Pontiac Phoenix needed a complete floor front to rear, for it I used steel from the big furnace oil tanks, its heavy gauge but mild steel and easy to bend into shapes. I fabbed up many parts/sections for complete vehicles an older friend used to build complete cars, vintage models of mostly model T`s, lots of fun.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Finished up the firewood hauler.......finally.....gotta wait 72 hrs before I put it on the road to allow the epoxy to fully cure. Been a long struggle....26 months. I've forgot what all I did to it!!! A lot.......View attachment 885364
> View attachment 885365
> View attachment 885366


SAME COLOR AS MINE!


----------



## Cantdog

OUCH!!! Now I remember why I hate white oak!! Picked this up yesterday in the heel of my left hand palm......same side just got operated on......this hurt worse!!!
it went straight in perpendicular to the surface.......measured just a tad ovah 7/16" long....... Couldn't get it yesterday...broke the top off......but let it fester all night and when I got to the shop this morning she came right out ........with the help of a brandy new sterilized utility knife blade....bride wanted to help right after breakfast...I said "No Thanks".....


----------



## stihl023/5

Cantdog said:


> OUCH!!! Now I remember why I hate white oak!! Picked this up yesterday in the heel of my left hand palm......same side just got operated on......this hurt worse!!!
> it went straight in perpendicular to the surface.......measured just a tad ovah 7/16" long....... Couldn't get it yesterday...broke the top off......but let it fester all night and when I got to the shop this morning she came right out ........with the help of a brandy new sterilized utility knife blade....bride wanted to help right after breakfast...I said "No Thanks".....
> 
> View attachment 886119


Treated or old barn lumber slivers will fester pretty good


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hemlock and Douglas Fir were miserable splintery wood to work with and a splinter from them hurt like double hockey sticks, they would be a bag of puss if left in for just a few hours.


----------



## Stihl 041S

I’d put a glob of glue on the end and let it dry......could never find tweezers or not near calipers to grab the end. 
When we were rebuilding the farm house in the 50S I was a sliver Magnet.
It was years later I realized my uncle would talk to me with a watch Spinning in his hand while my dad dug it out. Never worried about splinters. Didn’t hurt to have my dad dig them out. 
When I started digging them out by myself it hurt like Hell!!
Uncle Frank was a clever Ol Cabinetmaker.......wish I’d realized it before he passed.


----------



## Cantdog

Oh man.......being a carpenter all my life, moving into building cabinetry some 40 years ago and running a sawmill commercially for 10 years or so I've acquired splinters from just about every kind of wood. All mentioned are at the top of the list. But rough sawn, kiln dried white oak is the worst.....not bad when all the edges are smooth but in the rough the edges are killer especially when the edge is not just rough from the saw but the actual edge of the log that went through the debarker!! Damn hard mean splinters right there!!!

My worst (best) story of white oak splinters happen about 40 years back....Dave had just been hired and was working with me in the cabinet shop....great worker and craftsman but at the time kinda green at the 40 hr/wk thing. So anyway we are building this huge amount of cabinetry for this Drs. house we had built over the summer......cabinetry is all solid white oak and we were processing it rough sawn to planed and jointed 500 BFT at at time......that would keep us in stock for a couple weeks. One day we were jointing a bunch and I made a bad move and took a splinter.......weeeeellll.....it were a big 'un!!! It entered right at the tip of my middle finger, traveled almost to the joint and exited, crossed over the joint and entered the middle section and did the same thing, came out and crossed the joint and reentered the third section passed through that exited just before my palm, crossed that joint and entered my palm. LOL.....there was no pulling it out.....it was near 4" long. Dave turned white....I looked at it....didn't really hurt....but couldn't bend my middle finger. I fussed with it a minute or two and could see there was no way that was going to back out so with Dave staring I slowly rolled my hand into a fist and we listened to the oak breaking......LOL!! Poor ol' Dave 'bout keeled right ovah!!! I un did my fist and the splinter was broken at every joint. Reached down with my utility knife and extracted all the bits in a couple minutes and put on three bandaids and we kept right on going. The thing was.....as bad as it looked it had somehow followed the line between the flesh and the meat and hadn't really punctured anything critical....healed right up....I was young and hard working so my hands we pretty tough back then....no so tough these daze....


----------



## Cantdog

Geeeeze Louise......did my lil' splinter tale turn everyone off?? Page SEVEN!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Geeeeze Louise......did my lil' splinter tale turn everyone off?? Page SEVEN!!!!


 Comatose!


----------



## Cantdog




----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a slew of those Stihl P&C`s out this past week recording port timing and taking measurments, very interesting to see the diferences between the different production runs/years of the early slant fin 044 on up through the later MS440 cylinders and pistons.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Classic 4 corner light score. I made it run again...with the same parts. It will run until it won't!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Classic 4 corner light score. I made it run again...with the same parts. It will run until it won't!



I see that more in Husqvarna and Jonsered saws than in Stihls. The one model of Stihl I have seen this in quite often is the 025, for some reason 4 of them have come my way with 4 corner scoring.


----------



## Cantdog

There.....she's starting to soak up that salt brine!!! Give that rust 'nuther lease on life!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> There.....she's starting to soak up that salt brine!!! Give that rust 'nuther lease on life!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 891097
> View attachment 891098


 Looks good right now but wait til spring, that cursed road salt will have its way. Our roads are exactly the same way , road salt eats em right up.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks good right now but wait til spring, that cursed road salt will have its way. Our roads are exactly the same way , road salt eats em right up.


Yep.....sucks.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep.....sucks.....


The only thing that holds it back a good bit is, undercoating the heck out of them but it has to be done every year. My old 79 is still rolling because it was done every fall. Even the Fords would last 3 - 5 years longer with undercoating religiously...LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see that more in Husqvarna and Jonsered saws than in Stihls. The one model of Stihl I have seen this in quite often is the 025, for some reason 4 of them have come my way with 4 corner scoring.


That was an Echo CS-490. Bought from a clearance outlet from warranty return. No telling the story on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> That was an Echo CS-490. Bought from a clearance outlet from warranty return. No telling the story on it.


 We think this is caused by cold start,high rev before lettinh the engine warm up. It does seem to happen more over the winter months up here. The spring is when most of the saws I have seen with square scoring show up to be remedied and the back story was they worked fine all last year but something happened one winter day when used, usually a really cold day and the saw was running erratic. Same old story from them,, changed fuel for fresh, changed sparkplug, cleaned or changed airfilter, messed with the carb settings etc, saw still runs erratic, can you fix it for me.


----------



## Cantdog

Page 4 alert!!!!!

The bride and I took a road trip yesterday. 300 mile round trip. Picked up the Mighty Penobscot river in Bucksport here on the coast and drove north along the river 150 miles or so up through Milford, Lincoln to Mattawamkeag on Rt 2 then across to Millinocket then onto the Golden Road and up throu*gh Ripogenus Gorge still following the river to Ripogenus Dam. From this part of the Golden Road you get some pretty good views of Mt. Katahdin. Mt Katahdin is the northern terminus of the Appalachian Trail. I should explain the Golden Road......this is a wide dirt road that is completely on paper company land and is one of several hundred miles of dirt highway that span the state east to west in the northern part of the state. It is a private road but open to the public as long as you obey their rules.......the main one is "STAY OUT OF THE WAY"....they run way over weight log trucks at fairly high speeds in order to make the grades. They are very serious about such things. On another part of this road system, further down east, my friend Mikey's parents have a remote cabin. Someone in a Dodge van broke down and pulled off to the side on the road and left it......it snowed.......they plowed...again everything you meet on these roads is nothing like you see on the state/public roads.....the plow gear is no different...half ton van got rolled right out into the woods along with the snow....that was years ago....it's still there, rolled from a rectangle into more or less a tube and down over the bank. So this is remote driving and our time on the Golden Road was about 50 miles...since it was Sunday there were no log trucks but many pickups with trailers loaded with snow machines. So we continued on to Greenville Corner and took the Greenville Road...same dirt track but narrower...beautiful drive down through Kokadjo and Lily Bay on Moose Head lake....nice to get out of Dodge for a bit.......





*


----------



## Cantdog

Page whatevah bump!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Page whatevah bump!!!


 Hmm, seems my reply was lost. Nice pics Robin, really like those back road drives.


----------



## Cantdog

Well....OK then....New shop toy.......bought this for the sole purpose of compacting Stihl chainsaws to fit in smaller boxes but I guess I can use it for other things too.......works darn slick........the air over is way cool ....squeezed the new bearings onto the helix cutterhead real smooth. As My X sawmill partner used to be fond of stating proudly (and generally loudly) "Slicka than snot on a doorknob"......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very nice setup Robin, they come in handy for lots of stuff.


----------



## dancan

Ooooooo , a press


----------



## dancan

Hey !
right side 2x6 ....


----------



## dancan

On the ledge ...


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> On the ledge ...


Yep....that's stihl waiting to get to the farmer.......it's warm and dry, safe and sound...


----------



## Cantdog

Press works good but needs a mod or two..........first is replace the hand operated air valve with a foot operated unit so you can use both hands to keep things in place and advance the ram with your foot. Pretty much have to anyway.......the hand valve came with an air fitting installed but of course didn't match all my fittings. So when I tried to remove it apparently they cross threaded or over tightened it into the pot metal housing and the threads came out with it. Got the new fitting in but it's not tight......meh.....in the circular file with it.


----------



## Cantdog

So.....the Planer project is now completed.......cutter head installed with new bearings...belts adjusted and tested. Everything cleaned and greased in the drive rollers/clutch on reassembly. It planes great and is super quiet compared to the conventional three knife head. Will have a set to and go through all the adjustments tomorrow just to make sure all is proper before it's cleared for general use.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Yo Yo! Wassup guys!

Long time no see or talk! And thanks for the like in that Spacemule thread PG600! I'm glad someone got an LOL at that with me! 


Holy cow man life has been nuts - work, life, family, kids..... Sheesh it's crazy, just plain crazy with no end in sight. 


What've everybody been up to..? How's everybody been...?? Robin I miss ya buddy - though much of the site is generations past our heydays, I'm so glad to see so many of you still here!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Chucker, see you about once a year. Life does take up most of my time also. Still building and running saws, maybe not as many as years past but havn`t lost the touch.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Chuckah....long time no see. Things going on as usual....to much to do and not nuff time.....kids will surely take up a lot of your time!!!! But at least you get to see 'em........I haven't laid eyes on my daughter in a year and a half due to this covid stuffs....and her living just about as far away from here as she can get in the lower 48......


----------



## Cantdog

Beauty day here........cold as all-git-out but calm and clear!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Beauty day here........cold as all-git-out but calm and clear!!!!!


 Same ovah heah but sposed to start the warming up cycle again.


----------



## Cantdog

Happy first day of Spring!!!! 12hrs 12 mins of sun here today!!!!!! Woot!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Getting some of the same over here, Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

Yep the equinox ......the day when the sun rises due east and sets due west all around the world!!!! I'm ready for the seasonal change!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Holy Cow!!! Page NINE ALERT!!!!!! Don't think I've seen this thread so far back in history......Thought I might have get the Delorean out to even find it!!!!
upper A
Sent a venerable 910E out the door last week.....in for repairs. Thorough cleaning, new rope, new switch, new clutch, new rim drive, new (used) top handle, top handle mount strut and top handle upper AV rubber mount, new muffler bolts and bolt retainer and various bolt replacement where someone had used the wrong length bolts here and there....nice old saw used for firewood fitting in the yard....many hours left in that one....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I only managed 7 rebuilds this winter, three of them from the crank up the others many parts each with some new OEM piston and cylinder sets, ported 3 different saws and did one cylinder for a fellow member. Since the snow left I have been involved with many outdoor activities.


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jimmy!!....You got yer studded winter snow tires off yer truck yet?? ........... I do!!


----------



## Cantdog

I treated the old truck to a brandy new set of non studded summah snow tires on muh shiny summah rims too!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looking good Robin, slippery weather should be just about over for this season.


----------



## stihl023/5

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jimmy!!....You got yer studded winter snow tires off yer truck yet?? ........... I do!!
> 
> View attachment 899518


Lol
Studs got squashed here when I was a wee lad


----------



## pioneerguy600

Still have my studded tires on, will change them for all seasons soon.


----------



## stihl023/5

75° here today, a bit much


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> I treated the old truck to a brandy new set of non studded summah snow tires on muh shiny summah rims too!!!
> 
> View attachment 899519
> View attachment 899520


Have the same shoes on my new work truck. They aren't as smooth as my Michelin's but they aren't bad. Will see how they wear. I have a feeling with the diesel they won't last like I hope.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I dropped my rims off to have the all seasons mounted, the Goodyears were down to the wear bars from last seasons rolling about. They had about 37,000 on em.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Seasonal tire changes.... sounds like a lot of work. I guess we do it down here too except its for hunting season.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Seasonal tire changes.... sounds like a lot of work. I guess we do it down here too except its for hunting season.


Yeah it is......and expensive too. $100.00+ just to swap tires and balance. I keep two set of rims for all our vehicles.....nicer ones for summah and most beat ones for my winta tires.......that way I can just rotate them out when I want. And that's not cheep either but I don't have to involve anyone else.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah it is......and expensive too. $100.00+ just to swap tires and balance. I keep two set of rims for all our vehicles.....nicer ones for summah and most beat ones for my winta tires.......that way I can just rotate them out when I want. And that's not cheep either but I don't have to involve anyone else.


 Only way to roll with changing them twice a year. Got my Michliens on and Cooper snow tires stored away, get a few months of running on the new all seasons before the change over this fall. Mud season just about dried up, might get extended if we get any amount of rain, hope not.Boats are next to get serviced.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

This turd brought more excitement selling than anything I've listed in quite a while. Did not last an hour. Got almost new price for a 14 year old pice of junk.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> This turd brought more excitement selling than anything I've listed in quite a while. Did not last an hour. Got almost new price for a 14 year old pice of junk.


 Its a Stihl, what did you expect.!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep.......you 'memba what that famous fella said 'bout "One being born every minute"?.........seen old junk sell for near new prices at many tool auctions, ebay etc. Nothing like a good "bidding frenzy" to get the price up there!!
You did clean it up nice Jimmy....that certainly didn't hurt!!


----------



## Walnutty

Black and Decker is the best saw around


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its a Stihl, what did you expect.!





Cantdog said:


> Yep.......you 'memba what that famous fella said 'bout "One being born every minute"?.........seen old junk sell for near new prices at many tool auctions, ebay etc. Nothing like a good "bidding frenzy" to get the price up there!!
> You did clean it up nice Jimmy....that certainly didn't hurt!!


I've got another one of them in the pile somewhere. I'll be going through it next!


----------



## Raintree

Vintage chainsaws - antiques - by owner - collectibles sale


Details and pricing in photos.



tricities.craigslist.org





Treasures you can't live without.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


>


Yep......a miserable device and that proves it...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep......a miserable device and that proves it...


 My next door neighbor on the lake has put one together to beat back and forth through the woods from the blacktop to the lake is 14+miles of stone surfaced track. He spends most of the week rebuilding it to get to the lake next weekend....LOL
He has spent more monies repairing the thing than he paid for it, spent 3 times what its worth on accessories and what doesnt fall or drop off needs work and parts through the week to make the next trip. That track is a tad rough, just ask Danny.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Stihl 041S

Jimmy in NC said:


> Exactly....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

I bet there is a leaking seal around here somewhere...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> I bet there is a leaking seal around here somewhere...



Fix it Jimmy, its a Stihl!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fix it Jimmy, its a Stihl!


I've got just the work station....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> I've got just the work station....


 Is that a recycle bin or a dreaded garbage bin?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is that a recycle bin or a dreaded garbage bin?


Take your pick... outcome is the same for me.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Good Job Jimmy!! Last week we made 8 large window sash out of some old, old growth Douglas fir......only $10.00 a BFT rough sawn........wholesale.....got to use the car lift too!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Good Job Jimmy!! Last week we made 8 large window sash out of some old, old growth Douglas fir......only $10.00 a BFT rough sawn........wholesale.....got to use the car lift too!!View attachment 905834
> View attachment 905835
> View attachment 905836
> View attachment 905837


Very nice Robin!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC

When the small chain in the pile is 72 LGX - 3/8 you are having a good day.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> When the small chain in the pile is 72 LGX - 3/8 you are having a good day.


 Big cutters,Jimmy. I wish I had taken a pic of the chain Jeff has at his place , its a 3/4" pond chain, huge cutters.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Big cutters,Jimmy. I wish I had taken a pic of the chain Jeff has at his place , its a 3/4" pond chain, huge cutters.


Been around plenty of 3/4 too Jerry. Big stuff it is.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl at it.........2 1/4" X 2 1/8" quartersawn white oak handrail stock......had to put the "Big Squeeze" on it....done dry....no steam...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

A Dodge in its natural habitat... on the trailer being towed in.


----------



## Cantdog

Got the White Oak handrail and parts done last week and it went out the door Friday morning. All that was left was a funny looking piece of paper with numbers on it......bank said it was just as good as money!!

Always a worry that the laminated curved pieces will look to much like plywood from the side but we aced it...pretty much. Keeping the laminates in order is key.


----------



## tbone75

You sure do some nice work Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> You sure do some nice work Robin.


Thanks John......I try...


----------



## pioneerguy600

very nice Robin, it doesn`t look like plywood or even laminated wood at all.


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks Jerry. Each piece was cut from a single plank so the wood was kept as consistent color/grain wise as it could be and kept in the same order as they came off the bandsaw, into the planer and on to the glue up. Always had pretty good results doing it this way with woods like cherry etc. Was a little worried with the quarter sawn white oak as as the grain is pretty crazy but it worked out!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

This should be epic...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> This should be epic...


 I could never get one to run without a flywheel or a torque converter bolted onto the crank.


----------



## Cantdog

If you don't get paid right when projects leave the shop this is a good runner-up!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> If you don't get paid right when projects leave the shop this is a good runner-up!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 909552


Depends!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Depends!





pioneerguy600 said:


> Depends!


Was a pleasant surprise. Had to the mail the paper bill to Mass. and the nice lady paid the same day and overnighted it back to me. This type of thing usually stretches out to a few weeks generally.


----------



## Cantdog

Well now.............this would certainly seem to be ungood!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Well now.............this would certainly seem to be ungood!
> 
> View attachment 909707
> View attachment 909708


Whoops!! Mother nature slowly taking her back.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Whoops!! Mother nature slowly taking her back.


Yes it is! AND this is not a serious excavation....... just done in a minute or two with a utility knife blade so I expect the issue goes way deeper than the pics now show. Upon finding this I did a bunch of research and found a problem that is common across all brands of outdrives. Top steering pin seal failure. A devil of a thing to fix or in most cases even identify until it is to late. Like everything it is much more of a problem in a salt water boat. I would not head down the bay with this transom assembly now as when under way all the stress on the top pin is pointing aft. This could and likely would cause a catastrophic failure depending on speed and sea conditions and result pretty much a sinking of the craft. Not my idea of a fun summah afternoon! Fortunately I have in stock a newer fresh water transom assembly and tilt/trim rams that looks just like new. Quite a bit of effort to replace this item as the motor has to come out.... but Ho-Hum.... what else do I have to do with my tyme?


----------



## ijpom

What's the worst part about this item:
A) saw brand
B) saw model
C) seller history
D) fake buyer history
E) other, user decides


----------



## pioneerguy600

Other> color


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Got the White Oak handrail and parts done last week and it went out the door Friday morning. All that was left was a funny looking piece of paper with numbers on it......bank said it was just as good as money!!
> 
> Always a worry that the laminated curved pieces will look to much like plywood from the side but we aced it...pretty much. Keeping the laminates in order is key.
> 
> View attachment 908619
> View attachment 908620
> View attachment 908622


Dam.....just so fine.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well now.............this would certainly seem to be ungood!
> 
> View attachment 909707
> View attachment 909708


Not good at all, where have I seen that before.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not good at all, where have I seen that before.


Yep the proverbial "White Death" of the chainsaw world rears it's ugly head!! Fortunately this assembly was slated for a change-out anyway. I have a 2012 motor and a 2018 drive unit but the transom assembly is from 1992 and always use in saltwater. I knew there was a problem, however I had no idea it was as advanced or I would have dealt with it over the winter. Guess I got my money's worth out of it!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep the proverbial "White Death" of the chainsaw world rears it's ugly head!! Fortunately this assembly was slated for a change-out anyway. I have a 2012 motor and a 2018 drive unit but the transom assembly is from 1992 and always use in saltwater. I knew there was a problem, however I had no idea it was as advanced or I would have dealt with it over the winter. Guess I got my money's worth out of it!!


 I have seen this eaten out aluminum stuff sijnce the 60`s, I grew up on the salt water and seen plenty of white death on aluminum. Cast iron does not like salt water much either.


----------



## Cantdog

Well......I finally bought a NEW chainsaw....first one since my original 49sp...43 years ago. I didn't even have to cut up another pair of jeans as it came with a scabbard!!


----------



## Cantdog

So then I had to go out and abuse it to see what it was about. Did quite well in 16" dry ash which cuts like iron. Sucked up the 9 AH battery fairly quick but also went through a tank of bar oil in the same time.


----------



## Cantdog




----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well......I finally bought a NEW chainsaw....first one since my original 49sp...43 years ago. I didn't even have to cut up another pair of jeans as it came with a scabbard!!View attachment 910163
> View attachment 910164
> View attachment 910165
> View attachment 910166


Its a beaut and very quiet !


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The Its a beaut and very quiet !


Kind of a no brainer for me. I use the DeWalt 20V/60V platform for numerous tools so have more batteries and chargers. The nice thing about this system is that the 60V Max batteries will work in any 20V tool. The 60V 9AH batteries go for $199.00 'Merican every where....I found this saw as a "tool only" buy, found it at Grizzly Tools for $249.00......but as a "sale special" threw in a 9AH battery! So after shipping and sales tax was delivered to the shop for $289.00.....so....essentially paid $89.00 for the saw delivered .......no brainah!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Yeap.....

I’m still around - a little..... 


Time for the chuck’r check-in..... 

How’ve y’all been....??


----------



## pioneerguy600

WoodChuck'r said:


> Yeap.....
> 
> I’m still around - a little.....
> 
> 
> Time for the chuck’r check-in.....
> 
> How’ve y’all been....??


 Been hunky dorey for the most part!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

WoodChuck'r said:


> Yeap.....
> 
> I’m still around - a little.....
> 
> 
> Time for the chuck’r check-in.....
> 
> How’ve y’all been....??


Uhhh we're still here

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

I havn`t run a saw in months, what`s the world coming to.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


>


LOL!! And the B stands for BRICK....so I've been told......


----------



## pioneerguy600

The PV series had the curves and the Duett was a classic, what came after was less classic.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> The PV series had the curves and the Duett was a classic, what came after was less classic.


The standard 240/245 are classics in their own right though. The design was constructed to to be one of the safest auto cabins on the road......at the cost of looks perhaps.


----------



## Cantdog

Second year 244 DL........the plate says it all......


----------



## Cantdog

So.......was down at the pickked end of nowhere a while back, looking over progress. Main house coming along nicely. This is what they call "The Sauna"......though there is no sauna in the building?? This is basically a separate two story building.....perhaps 34' X 42' +-. All there is inside is this custom built hot tub. About 12' long by 8' wide and around 8' deep. The green stone in the floor is to represent Grand Lake Stream and the three ponds it comes from. Unreal amount of $$$$ spent....and more to go. The timber frame is repurposed from an West Virginia barn......white oak.....This is pretty much an outbuilding.....


----------



## Cantdog

Now the tub....


----------



## tbone75

WOW !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> WOW !


Yeah those Fresh Water Stone folks are pretty tricky eh?





__





Freshwater Stone - Maine Granite Countertops & Stonework


Freshwater Stone is inspired by nature when creating the highest quality stonework and Maine granite countertops for homes, landscapes, and public spaces.




www.freshwaterstone.com


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah those Fresh Water Stone folks are pretty tricky eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freshwater Stone - Maine Granite Countertops & Stonework
> 
> 
> Freshwater Stone is inspired by nature when creating the highest quality stonework and Maine granite countertops for homes, landscapes, and public spaces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.freshwaterstone.com


 Sure enuf are!


----------



## Cantdog

If you go to their website and then to "Our Work" then to "Fireplaces and Chimneys" there are even a couple houses I built or worked on. Pic # 230 is a place we built in 2010. All wood you see I installed. (for whatever that's worth) Wish I had some pics of the scribe work... That fireplace backs up to a similar one that's in a a screen porch. The next one is pretty well down the page. Pic #147 is of a fireplace and woodbox they built in a home my friend Dave built in 1987/88 . Kind of a crappy pic as it was taken in mid trim work......that's my old Delta 10" saw in the pic and my old beat 12' stepladder.....LOL!!!! The saw was only 3 years old then.....36 years old now still in use here at the shop. They prefab every thing at the shop these daze but that one from 88 was built in place by one mason and his tender.......took nearly 6 months to build......it's 30 feet wide and 22' to the peak. One a really good day they might set two stones.....more likely one stone most daze........sometimes none......no mortar showing and no tool marks to be seen either. Quite a pit of puzzling!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> If you go to their website and then to "Our Work" then to "Fireplaces and Chimneys" there are even a couple houses I built or worked on. Pic # 230 is a place we built in 2010. All wood you see I installed. (for whatever that's worth) Wish I had some pics of the scribe work... That fireplace backs up to a similar one that's in a a screen porch. The next one is pretty well down the page. Pic #147 is of a fireplace and woodbox they built in a home my friend Dave built in 1987/88 . Kind of a crappy pic as it was taken in mid trim work......that's my old Delta 10" saw in the pic and my old beat 12' stepladder.....LOL!!!! The saw was only 3 years old then.....36 years old now still in use here at the shop. They prefab every thing at the shop these daze but that one from 88 was built in place by one mason and his tender.......took nearly 6 months to build......it's 30 feet wide and 22' to the peak. One a really good day they might set two stones.....more likely one stone most daze........sometimes none......no mortar showing and no tool marks to be seen either. Quite a pit of puzzling!!!!!


 Spensive!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Spensive!


Yep.......if I remember right....in 1988 dollars that cost just over $38,000.00...'Merican. They never were nor are ever going to be the average man's choice.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Got all the good +2 out of that one.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Got all the good +2 out of that one.


 You sure that did not belong to ,Robin?


----------



## Cantdog

Save that good grease fitting!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Well......we caught a buzz at the shop today.......but not all of them.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

You getting any honey out of it?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> You getting any honey out of it?


I don't think so......they had used most of their energy making a large comb and hadn't got to making very much honey yet...


----------



## Wildman1024

Wow this thread is still going. Crazy


----------



## Cantdog

Wildman1024 said:


> Wow this thread is still going. Crazy


Crazy is no longer PC.....we prefer "Simple"....


----------



## Wildman1024

Cantdog said:


> Crazy is no longer PC.....we prefer "Simple"....


Hope you all didn't get woke in the years o was gone! Lol


----------



## Cantdog

Wildman1024 said:


> Hope you all didn't get woke in the years o was gone! Lol


Naw.... we're stihl fairly sleepy.....


----------



## Wildman1024

Cantdog said:


> Naw.... we're stihl fairly sleepy.....


Perfect!


----------



## Cantdog

Tip of the day if you're lost in the woods with only an orange.......LOL!!.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Potato chips burn much betterer and I would definitely have potato chips in my backpack, oranges, not so much. Always have several types of fire starter just in case I take a dunking, most types I carry are water proof.


----------



## dancan

Cantdog said:


> Crazy is no longer PC.....we prefer "Simple"....


Hey !
You callin me ?


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Hey !
> You callin me ?


Hmmmmmmm.............maaaaaaybee........


----------



## dancan

Stihl winnin here


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> Stihl winnin here


Stihl whinin' here.... you said?


----------



## Cantdog

Built a rig to remove/install/store my out drive today. Been wanting to make something for quite a while but finally came up with a plan to use my old, rolling motorcycle lift so I can come up behind the drive and jack it up to remove or install and not have to lift the whole thing up and down as it's a pretty awkward thing to hold. This has to be done numerous time when lining up the engine with the drive. This will also be used to store the drive or to work on it....like water pump work etc.


----------



## Cantdog

So....went down the coast and then out onto one of the many "fingers" of land that make up the southern mid coast. They are all narrow peninsulars of land that stick out about 20-30 miles from the mainland with islands and water in between. There are quite a number of these but drove out onto Orr's Island then cross the granite crib bridge to Bailey Island.....the only one in the world they say. It's been there quite a while and hasn't budged. These pics are near high tide......quite a bit more impressive at low water. Made from long rough cut granite "timbers" laid up crib fashion so the ocean can flow through the entire structure everywhere at any time or direction of tide. Plus a passage for boats out to the open ocean. Wide enough for two car/trucks to pass and a walkway on the outside for foot traffic. Pretty cool.


----------



## tbone75

Great pics Robin. Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Great pics Robin. Never seen anything like that before.


Yeah....quite something. A LOT of hand cut granite!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Caught a big one we did...


----------



## Cantdog

FLIPPAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

I had forgot all about that show Robin. LOL That was a long time ago !


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Caught a big one we did...


 Where`s the fish?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where`s the fish?


Right between the consoles!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Right between the consoles!


 That`s a mammal.....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s a mammal.....LOL


Smart a$$.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Smart a$$.


 Flatlander.


----------



## Cantdog

AND SO IT BEGINS!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Forgot the first half the daze work.......bee repair!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl busy!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Stihl busy!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 924810


 Fancy water pump ,eh?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> AND SO IT BEGINS!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 924807
> View attachment 924808


 Pivot pin rot out?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Fancy water pump ,eh?


Yep finally became available so I jumped on it.....price went up 50 bux but ...meh....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pivot pin rot out?


Yep....but it's actually way bigger than as shown


----------



## Cantdog

Pump is actually meant for much higher hoss motors but is the same for my 'lil 4.3.... If the stock ones fail at 250 hrs well worth the investment.


----------



## pioneerguy600

The joys of saltwater boating, meh!


----------



## Cantdog

Progress made.......the homemade drive holder/lift worked exactly as I hoped! All outside the hull work done. Drive off and rams removed. Put down Ram board and taped all the edges to keep from soiling the platform and wash boards. Motor out tomorrow hopefully....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Very nice clean job, Robin.


----------



## Cantdog

No motor pull today.....a number of issues that will take tyme to resolve......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Looks like you are making good progress Robin. I started trying to price a repower for my vessel. Being told 12-15 months out on motors right now.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Looks like you are making good progress Robin. I started trying to price a repower for my vessel. Being told 12-15 months out on motors right now.


Damn.......that would be a long wait if you were in need!!! Not like they are cheap either!!


----------



## Cantdog

Man....was it evah hot in the shop!!! Serious humidity....I'm done...way past beer thirty....


----------



## Matthew Steingass

Best saw ever made and no flippy caps!


----------



## Cantdog

Matthew Steingass said:


> View attachment 925303
> 
> Best saw ever made and no flippy caps!


Nice little saw!! I meen even if it IS a Stihl........you get bonus points for the Sugi too!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Progress report on the Seaway.......

Friday pulled he motor...


----------



## Cantdog

Saturday pulled the transom assembly.....what a freeking mess!! One of the lower mounting bolts was just dust!! Damn Lucky I made it through last season without a major failure!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Old and new........ish replacement.....


----------



## Cantdog

Sunday I spent the day cleaning the entire engine compartment. Kinda reminded me of cleaning up a well used saw.....but bigger! Was real nasty but cleaned up pretty good. Was worried about how solid the actual transom was but found it in very good order.
As I was scrubbing along endlessly the words I used to hear from my father kept echoing in muh head........"C'mon Bye.....yah gotta keep 'er neat and decent...Act alive there!"...........probably the first time ever that those words made me smile a little...dint used to...running in from offshore, cleaning up the boat after a day of lobstering....


----------



## tbone75

That old piece is real ugly ! Everything else is looking good.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Down under the engine/ bilge always a mess. Dang old saltwater sure is nasty to metal, bout only metal that has a chance around salt is stainless and brass, forget mild steel and cast aluminum. These days I stay out of saltwater. Will look good when its all back together, then the cycle begins again.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Down under the engine/ bilge always a mess. Dang old saltwater sure is nasty to metal, bout only metal that has a chance around salt is stainless and brass, forget mild steel and cast aluminum. These days I stay out of saltwater. Will look good when its all back together, then the cycle begins again.


Yep....."rust never sleeps"......in this case "white death never sleeps". That transom assembly was installed in 1992.....so darn near 30 years of saltwater use....'bout all you can ask from something you can't see, clean or service.


----------



## Cantdog

Well now......it appears there was a very specific reason for this pitiful situation. Hadn't noticed it taking things apart but it jumped right out at me looking at it first thing this morning. The first pic shows the transom cut out as it is on the Seaway.........the second is the shape it is supposed to be from the outside according to the Mercruiser cut out template.. The third show the relief angles to be cut at both sides at the top of the cutout with a 2" holes saw to allow for the tiller arm to have unrestricted travel. But neither hole should infringe on the outside cutout shape.........they obviously failed...big tyme!!


----------



## Cantdog

So the right side is workable as it requires at least 5/8" wide space for the transom gasket to seal against and it measures just 5/8". The left side is like a shy 1/4" and that allowed the gasket on that side to cave into the hole and not seal....allowing seawater to intrude every time a wave hit the stern or following sea or even reversing under power. As it's located above the waterline it never showed as a leak. Almost 30 years of weeping and drizzeling certainly took it's toll though!! Last two pics show the old gasket violated and not able to do it's job........


----------



## tbone75

Don't look like no easy fix ? But I know you will make it right.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

So been wondering if you nor’easters are high and dry from henri.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah....nothing happening here........just another crappy day on the Coast of Maine....sun is trying to come out and pretty humid.


jerrycmorrow said:


> So been wondering if you nor’easters are high and dry from henri.


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Yeah....nothing happening here........just another crappy day on the Coast of Maine....sun is trying to come out and pretty humid.


HEY ROBIN....WAS IN TAKING A DIP WATCHING THE OSPREYS FIGHTING OVER A TROUT AND LOOKED OUT TOWARDS THE NORTH EAST AND SAID I GOTTA CALL ROBIN. NO **** ! 
BEEN SWIMMING AND CUTTING FIREWOOD ALL SUMMER IN BETWEEN THE RAIN. LOT HAS GONE DOWN ! 
BUT TRYING TO STAY BUSY OVER IN CARVER..CRANBERRY BOGS AND TALL WHITE PINES. ANCESTOR JOHN SHAW AND SHURTLEFF AND A FEW OTHER HARDY BOYS FOUNDED THE TOWN ALONG WITH MARSHFIELD...TO GRAZE THE CATTLE.
COUNTRYS IN A CLUSTER **** BUT US OLD YANKEES KEE STROKIN. 
USING A STIHL 500 AND MY DOLKITA 79 AND RATTLERS 68.
MORE ORDERS THAN WE CAN KEEP TRACK OF. TAKING TODAY AND TOORROW OFF DOWN HERE AT STEVENS FIELD. ..COUSINS.. WHERE I GREW UP AS A KID.
STAY LOOSE BROTHER. WE SHALL OVERCOME ! 
SAY HI TO THE BOYS ! LOVE YAH ALL. ALOHA...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> So the right side is workable as it requires at least 5/8" wide space for the transom gasket to seal against and it measures just 5/8". The left side is like a shy 1/4" and that allowed the gasket on that side to cave into the hole and not seal....allowing seawater to intrude every time a wave hit the stern or following sea or even reversing under power. As it's located above the waterline it never showed as a leak. Almost 30 years of weeping and drizzeling certainly took it's toll though!! Last two pics show the old gasket violated and not able to do it's job........
> 
> View attachment 925652
> View attachment 925653
> View attachment 925654
> View attachment 925655


 Yup, they fugged up good. Not first time I seen that as a few boats on the lake have some rather large/wide caulking blurbs extending out from the sides of the outdrive.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jerrycmorrow said:


> So been wondering if you nor’easters are high and dry from henri.


 Only a few showers so far.


----------



## Cantdog

Had to remove the rubber guards on the port side to re-fasten the top to the hull and also re-fasten the guards themselves. Whilst removed for a couple hours they shrank about 3" in length I found when replacing. At 2" tall and 1" thick I could not stretch it by hand to get back to where it had been. Had to come up with an ISD....(Improvised Stretching Device) that would exert enough force to get things back where they needed to be. LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Looks like it worked. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Looks like it worked. LOL


LOL!! Yep it did exactly what was needed. But I tell ya what....was quite a bear to get that c-clamp on whilst holding all three pieces in place and holding a serious strain on the horizontal piece!! Especially with one gimp arm that can't go above should height..............had to use my head...I meen literally......


----------



## tbone75

Sounds like you could have really used some help. Some how you got it. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you could have really used some help. Some how you got it. LOL


Yep....well you know....."pitbull"....


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

So work continues on the Seaway but had to do some work/upgrades to the trailer. Been working on that as the weather has been OK to work outside.
Replaced the aft set of wobble rollers with yellow non-marring ones . The old black ones were showing some cracking and will occasionally leave black tyre marks on the hull, so been looking to replace them....did the front set a couple years ago but at $50 odd dollars for a set of four and I have 32, was easier on the sporran to do the front and rear at different times. But nothing is without a struggle....the roller sets came with two different bushings to fit from 7'/8" to 1 1/8" roller axles....my axles were 7/8" but the ID of the bushing was 7/8" as well and they wouldn't go on. Had to set up the drill press with a 15/16" Forstner bit and bore all 16 nylon bushings out. They fit good after that.  
The bride's been 'plainin' lately about the "hairy" winch cable so threaded a new one onto the spool so she'd be happy. Just as well that I never needed more than a couple feet of cable because the cable was reversed three times on the spool.....had to cut it in two places just to get the old cable off!! Whilst I was at it put on a new set of saftey chains too as the old ones were getting pretty thin in the middle. So the trailer is good to go now...back to boat work.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Looking good Robin, I find the hard yeller rollers polish my boat hull where the boat sits on them, they are much tougher than the rubber rollers.


----------



## Cantdog

Yeah they are but they don't leave tire tracks everywhere. I have hard bottom paint on and you can see where they sit....get kinda shiny after a while.


----------



## Cantdog

So.....did the transom repair today......hope it's works out the way I planned.....will know in the morning. The whole area sanded out to do a complete re-gelcoat of the area so I have a good, fresh, flat surface to seal the transom assembly to .........


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> Down under the engine/ bilge always a mess. Dang old saltwater sure is nasty to metal, bout only metal that has a chance around salt is stainless and brass, forget mild steel and cast aluminum. These days I stay out of saltwater. Will look good when its all back together, then the cycle begins again.


AMEN!


----------



## cheeves

cheeves said:


> AMEN!


HOWDY BOYS. BEEN AWHILE! BEEN IN THE WATER AND WOODS ALL SUMMER. CANT BELIEVE ITS COMING TO A CLOSE. ST LEAST THE ROUTINE OF CUTTING RNDS IN MORNING ACCORDING TO THE TIDE AND EITHER HITTING HALFWAY POND OR THE OCEAN. HALFWAY GOT ALGAE SO SWITCHED TO SAMPSONS OVER IN CARVER WHERE MY ANCESTOR FOUNDED LOL
PICKED UP A STIHL 500. TODAY OVER IN HOLBROOK FOR MY BOSS. 2ND ONE NOW. OLD ONE NEEDS PORTED. OLD ONE CUT AT LEAST 425 CORDS. BECAUSE CHRIS SAID I CUT 350 WITH IT LAST WINTER. 
ANYWAY NICE TO TOUCH BASE WITH YOU GUYS. THOUGHT OF YOU WHILE IN THE WATER DOWN STEVENS FIELD. ITS JUST SOUTH OF THE YAUGHT CLUB WITH A SERIOUS VIEW OF THE PINE HILLS, PLYMOUTH BEACH, SAQUISH, CLARKS ISLAND, AND DUXBURY. 
ANYWAY STAY LOOSE AND WELL. ALOHA...


----------



## cheeves

tbone75 said:


> Sounds like you could have really used some help. Some how you got it. LOL


T.....LONG TIME NO SEE!
HOWS THE BACK T?
LEARNED SOME NEW TRICKS! 
SHOULD PM YAH! BEEN A BUSY MONKEY. BUT WILL REMEMBER TO. COLLAGEN SUPPLEMENTS IS ONE OF THEM. OF COURSE THE OZONE. TESTOSTERONE SUPPLEMENTS TOO. AND AMINOS! YOU KNOW ME...LOL
LOVE YAH BROTHER! GOD LOVE YAH!
TAKE CARE...MISS YAH!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Good to hear from you, Bobby. Drop by any time to catch up on the news.


----------



## tbone75

cheeves said:


> T.....LONG TIME NO SEE!
> HOWS THE BACK T?
> LEARNED SOME NEW TRICKS!
> SHOULD PM YAH! BEEN A BUSY MONKEY. BUT WILL REMEMBER TO. COLLAGEN SUPPLEMENTS IS ONE OF THEM. OF COURSE THE OZONE. TESTOSTERONE SUPPLEMENTS TOO. AND AMINOS! YOU KNOW ME...LOL
> LOVE YAH BROTHER! GOD LOVE YAH!
> TAKE CARE...MISS YAH!


Hi Bobby , good to hear from ya. Not much new here. Back stihl bout the same. Not worth a chit. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Hang on 'Lil Buddy.......we're almost to the shop.....just got pop into the lumber yard and get some paintin' supplies....BRB......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hang on 'Lil Buddy.......we're almost to the shop.....just got pop into the lumber yard and get some paintin' supplies....BRB......
> 
> 
> View attachment 927675


 Flying frogs,eh?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Flying frogs,eh?


LOL!! You could say that......I bet he went faster today than he evah had before......he made it to the shop but moved up a bit more to get under rain shield over the window......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! You could say that......I bet he went faster today than he evah had before......he made it to the shop but moved up a bit more to get under rain shield over the window......


 Faster for sure, not many of his kin could make that claim. Found one once sitting quietly between the cylinders on my Honda 450 after a long ride from Parsborough up to Amherst. It wasn`t phased at all so I just removed it and put it in some tall grass in the ditch which had a couple inches of water trickling through, betta place fer a frog.


----------



## Cantdog

Well now.......my transom repair seemed to come out pretty darn good.......now I wished I'd done both sides though the starboard side is functionally fine. I clamped a piece of 1" X 5" white oak scrap covered with a sheet of plastic to the transom just even with the edge of the cut out. Then drilled a half dozen holes in the edge of the plywood transom core to key the epoxy in. Then mixed up a batch of West System and wet the entire edge of the cut out all the way around. then added microfibres to it until it was the pretty thick....about like bondo and packed 'er full then pressed a piece of 1 1/2" ID PVC pipe into it until it hit the oak on the outside and the end of the 60 degree cut out on the inside. Cleaned up the overflow with acetone. Pipe was 2" OD so it fit what was there perfectly......didn't even clamp it. It all came apart easily this morning but did leave the red printing from the pipe in the epoxy!!!! LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well now.......my transom repair seemed to come out pretty darn good.......now I wished I'd done both sides though the starboard side is functionally fine. I clamped a piece of 1" X 5" white oak scrap covered with a sheet of plastic to the transom just even with the edge of the cut out. Then drilled a half dozen holes in the edge of the plywood transom core to key the epoxy in. Then mixed up a batch of West System and wet the entire edge of the cut out all the way around. then added microfibres to it until it was the pretty thick....about like bondo and packed 'er full then pressed a piece of 1 1/2" ID PVC pipe into it until it hit the oak on the outside and the end of the 60 degree cut out on the inside. Cleaned up the overflow with acetone. Pipe was 2" OD so it fit what was there perfectly......didn't even clamp it. It all came apart easily this morning but did leave the red printing from the pipe in the epoxy!!!! LOL!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 927677
> View attachment 927678
> View attachment 927679
> View attachment 927680


 That will make a fine seal surface.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That will make a fine seal surface.


Yep it should.......the whole sanded area is gonna get a nice coat of white gelcoat today and right around the corner and coat the entire edges of the whole cut out too......won't buff that out but will likely have to polish the whole surface of the transom in order to blend everything in properly. My 600, 800, 1000 and 1200 grit wet/dry paper should be here in todaze mail. Got three new wool pads for my buffer and a qt. of Total Buff rubbing compound so should make pretty quick work of it.


----------



## Cantdog

Well now.....sanded out my first layer of gelcoat this morning.......whoa!!......Way to white!!! Guess my white boat is not actually white!! Had to jump on the fat white boy and blast down the coast in holiday traffic to the marine supply and get some pigment to add. Was not sure what colors to get so got a small tube of red and one of yellow.. Oh my!!! The red didn't cut it....tossed that batch and rigged up a second and used just a the tinyist touch of yellow.....not even hardly any...not even a drop. That one came out probably as close as I'm ever gonna get it so on it went. Won't know for sure until it set up and I sand on it some. Much closer that it was anyway. It's mostly covered by bottom paint and the gimbal housing....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ya, tinting any product to match an older weathered surface like a boat is a work of art- artist- restorer, I am no good at colors at all .


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ya, tinting any product to match an older weathered surface like a boat is a work of art- artist- restorer, I am no good at colors at all .


Yeah I quit whilst I was ahead....it's a lot closer to a match than straight out of the can white was. Probably the "correct way" would be to recoat the entire transom but I have no time and little inclination to get into that at this time.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah I quit whilst I was ahead....it's a lot closer to a match than straight out of the can white was. Probably the "correct way" would be to recoat the entire transom but I have no time and little inclination to get into that at this time.


A perfect color match is only esthetics, it will not make it work any better, part of the all show no go line of thought. Mechanically and structurally sound is where its really at when in actual use. You plan on making it out to the island/camp before winter sits in.?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> A perfect color match is only esthetics, it will not make it work any better, part of the all show no go line of thought. Mechanically and structurally sound is where its really at when in actual use. You plan on making it out to the island/camp before winter sits in.?


Oh yeah......daughter will be back the 26th of this month and we plan on being out there for a week or so around the first of Oct. Then of course I'll be out there a lot from then on until thanksgiving....wanna get the other three sills in under the small cabin and got a new door and windows to put in it as well.


----------



## Cantdog

So.....that was fun ....right up until I sanded through to a darker substrate....sigh.....so i mixed up a new batch and add just a wee tad more yellow and I think I ended up with a pretty fair match...better than I got yesterday. First pic is yesterday with a bit of yellow added. Second is today with a bit more yellow.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> So.....that was fun ....right up until I sanded through to a darker substrate....sigh.....so i mixed up a new batch and add just a wee tad more yellow and I think I ended up with a pretty fair match...better than I got yesterday. First pic is yesterday with a bit of yellow added. Second is today with a bit more yellow.View attachment 928130
> View attachment 928131


 There ya go, instant aged and a closer match. Easy on the sandout.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> There ya go, instant aged and a closer match. Easy on the sandout.


Yep....I'm gonna go way easy on the sand out........wet sand 600, 800, 1000, 1200, then buffing!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Oh yeah......daughter will be back the 26th of this month and we plan on being out there for a week or so around the first of Oct. Then of course I'll be out there a lot from then on until thanksgiving....wanna get the other three sills in under the small cabin and got a new door and windows to put in it as well.


 Always more work to do on em, I am down to refinishing the last room on mine. Been a long journey spanning many years now but drawing to near a close. Ready to board in the walls and ceiling and hope to have that done before the weather gets too cold to travel up there this season.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A bit of chainsaw talk, my next door neighbor has a Jonsered 2166 and its getting a bit tired, is losing spark when it warms up. I am getting a bit tired of hearing him curse when it slows up and even more when it stops running and won`t restart til cooled down. I might offer to do an overhaul on it for him this coming winter. Just wondering if a 266XP would be close power wise as I have a rather nice one I could loan him right now as he needs to get his firewood chunked up for this coming winter. He seems to have an aversion to running one of my ported Stihl 044`s...


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> A bit of chainsaw talk, my next door neighbor has a Jonsered 2166 and its getting a bit tired, is losing spark when it warms up. I am getting a bit tired of hearing him curse when it slows up and even more when it stops running and won`t restart til cooled down. I might offer to do an overhaul on it for him this coming winter. Just wondering if a 266XP would be close power wise as I have a rather nice one I could loan him right now as he needs to get his firewood chunked up for this coming winter. He seems to have an aversion to running one of my ported Stihl 044`s...


Yep a 266XP would be pretty close power wise, with a sharp chain but would likely not be as smooth to run vibration wise.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I will give him a choice, buy a new spring mounted saw or he can borrow the 266 that doesn`t have a scratch on it yet. I ran it for about a half tank of fuel, seemed good powerwise but felt short between the handles.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will give him a choice, buy a new spring mounted saw or he can borrow the 266 that doesn`t have a scratch on it yet. I ran it for about a half tank of fuel, seemed good powerwise but felt short between the handles.


I 'spect he'll take you up on your generous offer considering the price of saws of that caliber today!!

Well......mixed results on my gelcoat job.......nice and smooth but was not quite as good color match as I thought. Some of the problem is by the time I got it worked down to where it needed to be it exposed some of the whiter substrate.....but...meh.....I'll deal with aesthetics later ....not like she's a show boat...more like a pickup truck. .It's flat, smooth and going together....time's a waistin"!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Test fit!! Testing one, two!!! Testing!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

As long as it seals up watertight, aesthetics is much lower on the pecking list.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Test fit!! Testing one, two!!! Testing!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 928322


Perfume on a pig?? 



Looking good buddy.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Perfume on a pig??
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good buddy.


Maybe but it smells way betterer than this one did!!...LOL!!


----------



## tbone75

Thats ugly Robin ! Real wonder it didn't come apart on you.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Thats ugly Robin ! Real wonder it didn't come apart on you.


Yes you're right......pretty poor...thing is you can't see any of that when everything is installed. Even more pizz poor was that the two lowest fasteners were not steel studs like the new one has but 1/2" aluminum carriage bolts.........one was rotted clear away... came out as dust and bits. The other was badly eroded but came out in one piece. PITA to go all through this but better than a failure at sea!!!!


----------



## tbone75

Not likely you will ever have to do it again.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Miserable device in its natural state ... towed.


----------



## Cantdog

So....I thinks this will be a better color match!!! Hopefully I don't ovah sand again....will know tomorrow!!


----------



## tbone75

Sure looks like you got it matched.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure looks like you got it matched.


Yep pretty durn close!! Used a method pony-tailed fella showed me on YouTube. Clevah fella.. … good ‘ splainer.


----------



## tbone75

That YouTube is real handy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> So....I thinks this will be a better color match!!! Hopefully I don't ovah sand again....will know tomorrow!!
> 
> View attachment 929191


 You are getting too good at that color match gel coat thing, customers will come knocking on the door.


----------



## Cantdog

Well........I'm done with that.....got a real good color match but ended up bringing up a little white from below at about 11:00 right at the end...meh....shoulda ground that chit right out of there rather than covering it up.
Learned a lot I didn't know about polyester resins with wax and without wax and the reasons/times of use for each. If I have to do this type of repair again will be purchasing much more wisely. Stihl.......it's in better shape than the whole time I've owned this boat .....so it goes....as usual I shot for 100% and ended up about 85% in this part of the project....in the big picture not to shabby for first foray into finishing gelcoat. I've done a pile of glass work over the years from laying up hulls to creating plugs to take molds from to repair work large and small but not the outside final finish. Kinda like I build houses but don't paint them.......

Did purchase a router speed controller for my Porter Cable HD305 7" polisher.......good investment...needed more variable rpm rather than just single speed as that just wanted to fling the buffing compound everywhere on start up. Much betterer.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well........I'm done with that.....got a real good color match but ended up bringing up a little white from below at about 11:00 right at the end...meh....shoulda ground that chit right out of there rather than covering it up.
> Learned a lot I didn't know about polyester resins with wax and without wax and the reasons/times of use for each. If I have to do this type of repair again will be purchasing much more wisely. Stihl.......it's in better shape than the whole time I've owned this boat .....so it goes....as usual I shot for 100% and ended up about 85% in this part of the project....in the big picture not to shabby for first foray into finishing gelcoat. I've done a pile of glass work over the years from laying up hulls to creating plugs to take molds from to repair work large and small but not the outside final finish. Kinda like I build houses but don't paint them.......
> 
> Did purchase a router speed controller for my Porter Cable HD305 7" polisher.......good investment...needed more variable rpm rather than just single speed as that just wanted to fling the buffing compound everywhere on start up. Much betterer.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 929319


 Good job, watertight is the main concern.


----------



## JoeCookeWVU

caleath said:


> Ok...Stihl is better than Husqvarna....whats the deal with these flippy caps? I want to buy a saw from Homedepot! What bar oil is best? Really how hard is that one.
> 
> I will come up with some more...Happy Newyearpoukan





caleath said:


> Ok...Stihl is better than Husqvarna....whats the deal with these flippy caps? I want to buy a saw from Homedepot! What bar oil is best? Really how hard is that one.
> 
> I will come up with some more...Happy Newyear!


Poulan makes the best saw ever made. With Craftsman a close second


----------



## tbone75

Nobody will ever know you fixed it unless you tell them. Looks great !


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Nobody will ever know you fixed it unless you tell them. Looks great !


Yep....that's the line I"m going with!!!


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good job, watertight is the main concern.


Oh I think that's doable.....!! Actually all installed and torqued down......re-torgued again tomorrow morning and clean up then bottom paint the stern.....moving along!!


----------



## Cantdog

No chainsaw work today....but I was busy none-th-less......I'd like ta know, why do they do this chit???


----------



## Cantdog

Beer thirty.....done for the day....rain tomorrow......I got inside work tomorrow.....inside the boat that is.....


----------



## tbone75

Don't look like you ever fixed it. Looking real good.


----------



## Cantdog

Kinda slow day........couple visitors took up tyme.....motor work. SS Hardin water pump install....pulled sparkplug to get the numbers...AC Delco 41-101...gapped 0.060"....ordered 6 from amazon...be here in the morning....so they say.....the old ones looked fine but been in there 280 hours....much easier to change them now with the motor out! Pulled the crank pulley as it was rusting from the water pump fail last summer....repaint that in the morning and replace all bolts with SS ones.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Its also easier to do a mild port and polish on the heads with it out of the boat ... and a cam ... and some bigger valves. Just sayin'....


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Its also easier to do a mild port and polish on the heads with it out of the boat ... and a cam ... and some bigger valves. Just sayin'....


Hmmmmmmm......I'd love to......then I'd need a more aggressive prop...it never ends!! Oh the money I could spend!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Hmmmmmmm......I'd love to......then I'd need a more aggressive prop...it never ends!! Oh the money I could spend!!


You should carry a spare wheel anyways or something.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> You should carry a spare wheel anyways or something.


Always a spare on board.....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Always a spare on board.....


I was told I was crazy for that....


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> I was told I was crazy for that....


Yep spare fuel filter and prop wrench too.....along with various fuses, tools etc....


----------



## Cantdog

Got the engine ready to go back in this morning. Stihl have some electrical stuff to tidy up inside on the transom before it goes in....also some plumbing to reconnect for the trim planes etc. May run down to the marine supply for some marine electrical supplies this afternoon....nice day for a bike ride.....


----------



## tbone75

Them plugs had to be a real PITA to change ! I wouldn't want to do it. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

The starters are the most fun to change out, more so on the v8`s.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Them plugs had to be a real PITA to change ! I wouldn't want to do it. LOL


Actually the plugs weren’t bad….. what was miserable was the wires….. all 90 degree ends so hard to get a hold of then they would hit something and hard to rotate to clear. When they get replaced will likely use ones with straight ends so they’ll come straight out. Stihl WAY easier to do out of the boat.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Just seemed like these fit here...


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


>


 Dead!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Robin, you get that engine in yet? Chop- chop, time`s a wasting. The camp be calling soon.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I changed out my outdrive, only takes 30 mins or less, the new one works like a charm, just needed a little shift cable adjustment. May change the prop up a few pitches, #15 feels way slow now but much faster out of the hole.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Robin, you get that engine in yet? Chop- chop, time`s a wasting. The camp be calling soon.


Yep all in and lined up...... finally...had to backtrack and pull the motor the other day and unfasten the inner transom plate and move it starboard about 0.010", retorque it again and swing the motor back aboard. The grease on the line up bar was scraped clean by the splines on that side and not touched on the port side. No lateral adjustment so that was the only way I could see to get it right. Perfect now nice even grease pattern all the way around, Other things been slowing me down too...daughter and BF are here now......had to put the starter back on the black Volvo....that sucked just as much as taking it off....thought it might go faster but no way...3.5 hrs taking it out....3.5 putting it back in...and a lot of foul language...'bout the same amount of that either way.... Just finished installing the plumbing for my remote drive oil reservoir that is mounted on the top of the motor. Bled that line down to the valve that serves the drive. Loading the drive with fresh lube now and likely get it on the boat this afternoon......got new trim rams going on too so those will have to be bled as well. Gaining....slowly....


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I changed out my outdrive, only takes 30 mins or less, the new one works like a charm, just needed a little shift cable adjustment. May change the prop up a few pitches, #15 feels way slow now but much faster out of the hole.


Glad that worked out for you ....sure looked to be in good shape. How does your boat run out at WOT RPM wise? Is it turning close to the upper end of spec?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Glad that worked out for you ....sure looked to be in good shape. How does your bout run out at WOT RPM wise? Is it turning close to the upper end of spec?


 When I run the 21 pitch it tops out just under its rev limit, with anything less than the 21 it will over rev very easy. The 21 is a SS Viper prop, smooth as silk compared to an aluminum prop but it takes another 50' or so to get up out of the hole. When the boat planes off and really gets under way it will easily gain 5 mph over the lesser pitched aluminum props and stay pegged at 500 rpm under red line. with just the two of us and our baggage for a weekend trip.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> When I run the 21 pitch it tops out just under its rev limit, with anything less than the 21 it will over rev very easy. The 21 is a SS Viper prop, smooth as silk compared to an aluminum prop but it takes another 50' or so to get up out of the hole. When the boat planes off and really gets under way it will easily gain 5 mph over the lesser pitched aluminum props and stay pegged at 500 rpm under red line. with just the two of us and our baggage for a weekend trip.


My spec is 4400 to 4800 with the ign limiter factory set at 4900. On the Seaway, with 55 gals of fuel, the bride, two dogs and supplies for a few days she runs out at 4600 on flat water and only picks up 100 or so rpm running light. I'm running a 14.8 X 21 SS Thunderbolt prop. The Thunderbolt is a cupped prop too. The real nice thing about SS props is they don't flatten under load like an aluminum one. Under a load they will lose nearly an inch or more of pitch due to this.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Viper props have long swept design more for speed than thrust,












https://www.crowleymarine.com/parts/12751.cfm


----------



## pioneerguy600

I might just put the 19 pitch on, SS Viper also, the engine can over rev a bit if the load is light so I just back the throttle off some and let er go, much smoother running props than the aluminum ones and yes the aluminum props do flatten out so I have been told by a few outboard racers I know. The 19 pitch seems about the best middle ground prop for my combination and if I am carrying a heavier load the boat can still climb out in a decent distance, with the 21 it takes a good bit further.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Viper props have long swept design more for speed than thrust,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.crowleymarine.com/parts/12751.cfm


That looks identical to my Quicksilver Thunderbolt with the same cavitation ports...it's a cupped prop too.......likely made in the same place just a different Brand Name cast into it. Good prop......spendy....but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I might just put the 19 pitch on, SS Viper also, the engine can over rev a bit if the load is light so I just back the throttle off some and let er go, much smoother running props than the aluminum ones and yes the aluminum props do flatten out so I have been told by a few outboard racers I know. The 19 pitch seems about the best middle ground prop for my combination and if I am carrying a heavier load the boat can still climb out in a decent distance, with the 21 it takes a good bit further.


Yeah when I was propping up after the new motor install it took me quite a few tries to get it right, I had maybe a half dozen aluminum props and borrowed several more from friends to try. Thought I had it figgered out finally....went from a 15 square from the old motor....finally got up to what I thought good with a 15 X 19 aluminum...she was just hitting the limiter so I ordered the same size SS Thunderbolt thinking that without the flex of the alum prop it would hold 'er down. Fortunately I bought the new motor from a friend who is a Mercruiser dealer and was selling me everything at his cost. Got the shiny new prop and went for a ride...almost....running into the wind she wouldn't hit the limiter but running down wind she would hit it....brought the boat home and removed the prop with about 20 mins use and convinced Joe to return it as unused and get me the 21......washed it all up in the sink and put it gently back in the box...just like new!! Been very happy ever since with 14.8 X 21..


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was lucky also as I have 6 different pitch props for the OMC Cobra outdrives, 4 are aluminum and 2 are SS so I can swap around pitches and metal makes. I just left the new prop on the replacement outdrive and ran it but could feel it is not the one to run for long, use it as a break in one and then replace it, now convinced myself to run the 19 pitch, quite sure its a 14" dia but will have to look at it again, have some with 13 3/4" , 14", 14.5 .dia and pitches from 15, 17, 19 up to 21. They all go round n round but one will do betterer all around.


----------



## Cantdog

I only run in the ocean and there is always a lot of drifting seaweed that is everywhere. The only thing I am unhappy about with this prop is it only takes one strand of weed to be caught on the front of the lower unit and I get ventilation.....the exhaust note changes and if is a large enough the prop loses traction and the revs go up.....I have to come to a stop and back away for a few feet until it clears then continue on. This has always been a problem but this prop is much more sensitive to this.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Ya, harbors here are full of sea weeds and eel grass, an extra long /deep drive works best, a long shaft outboard on a standard transom , done that often and it keeps the prop down just below most floating deleterious matter. Otherwise its clear the prop over and over.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ya, harbors here are full of sea weeds and eel grass, an extra long /deep drive works best, a long shaft outboard on a standard transom , done that often and it keeps the prop down just below most floating deleterious matter. Otherwise its clear the prop over and over.


Yep.....I don't have any options other than steer around the thickest of it.....this is unattached drifting weed...sometimes acres in size as it seems to always attract itself


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> Well now.....sanded out my first layer of gelcoat this morning.......whoa!!......Way to white!!! Guess my white boat is not actually white!! Had to jump on the fat white boy and blast down the coast in holiday traffic to the marine supply and get some pigment to add. Was not sure what colors to get so got a small tube of red and one of yellow.. Oh my!!! The red didn't cut it....tossed that batch and rigged up a second and used just a the tinyist touch of yellow.....not even hardly any...not even a drop. That one came out probably as close as I'm ever gonna get it so on it went. Won't know for sure until it set up and I sand on it some. Much closer that it was anyway. It's mostly covered by bottom paint and the gimbal housing....
> 
> View attachment 928057
> View attachment 928058


GREAT JOB ROBIN!! AS ALWAYS!


----------



## cheeves

Cantdog said:


> So....I thinks this will be a better color match!!! Hopefully I don't ovah sand again....will know tomorrow!!
> 
> View attachment 929191


NO...THAT LOOKS EXCELLENT!


----------



## cheeves

Jimmy in NC said:


>


FANTASTIC!
NEED THAT HERE.. ONLY FULLY LOADED! TOWNHALL...KABOOM! THERE GOES THE CITY RATS!


----------



## Cantdog

Took the weekend off from boat work. Had to mow the lawn for the final time, I hope, ferry the daughter and BF to and from a wedding 40 miles away as she was maid of honor. Then in a totally separate round trip we attended as well. Back at it today....getting close.....I hope.....nevah know until a good wet test!!


----------



## Cantdog

Closer.....evah closer......one bolt to a tyme...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Closer.....evah closer......one bolt to a tyme...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 933121
> View attachment 933122
> View attachment 933123


 Don`t forget to install the nut on the prop., cotter pin to.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t forget to install the nut on the prop., cotter pin to.


LOL!! good catch......no cotter pin...SS tab type keeper and nyloc nut too.. Be alright as is going forward...until I hit reverse!!! Waiting until I get the rams bled and when it's "trailered up" I 'll get the prop on then so I don't have to stand on muh haid doing it.....gotta grease the splines too....was just put on so I could hold it in head gear to make shift cable adjustments.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! good catch......no cotter pin...SS tab type keeper and nyloc nut too.. Be alright as is going forward...until I hit reverse!!! Waiting until I get the rams bled and when it's "trailered up" I 'll get the prop on then so I don't have to stand on muh haid doing it.....gotta grease the splines too....was just put on so I could hold it in head gear to make shift cable adjustments.


Was at the launch ramp just this past Friday, new guy to the lake going to need a diver. His boat had no reverse or forward. The guy before him launched without installing the bilge drain plug


----------



## Cantdog

Have to remember to put the plug in the transom too!! LOL....Last summer I put in down behind the firehouse one evening......as i was backing away from the float this fella on the shore was hopping up and down waving his arms and hollarin....'course I couldn't hear him so had shut the motor off and see what he was having a tyme about.........he's hollering "You didn't put the plug in!!!~"....I looked puzzeled and he yells "your bilge pump is on" I laffed and says "No that's my overboard cooling water discharge...not doing it now" He looked sheepish and said "Sorry" I said "NO problem thank you for caring"


----------



## Cantdog




----------



## Cantdog

I'll be starting her up at home one hoses before I hit the blue water....hopefully anything go wrong it won't be public......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Always entertaining at the launch ramp, be a good day spent laffing just sitting back in a comfy seat with a few beers and out of the sun if its a hot one....LOL


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

Nice sunset tonight!!


----------



## Cantdog




----------



## tbone75

Very nice Robin !!


----------



## Cantdog

Fresh caught swordfish and halibut in the grill on fresh cut grass just after sunset last night…..the aroma was to die for!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## tbone75

Good pics Jerry !!


----------



## Cantdog

Excellent Jerry......nice walk......looks like you guys were running out of daylight!! Long walk if you started before sun up!! Damn fine to do stuff with your daughter!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Excellent Jerry......nice walk......looks like you guys were running out of daylight!! Long walk if you started before sun up!! Damn fine to do stuff with your daughter!!!


 Thanks, was a long day, lit out before sunrise, just made er back before sunset. Did some exploring for minerals as well.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## Cantdog

Nice pics!!! Good to see Five Islands again and way off to the right the shoreline of Economy.....we have rented a cabin right on the shore there several times over the years. Never been on top of Cape Blomidon......nice view.... will have to add that to the bucket list!!


----------



## Cantdog

That's quite a toadstool!!! Did you see Ron around there anywhere???


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Jerry! You are pretty fluent in Dolmar.......what do you know about the PS540? Good saw??


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> That's quite a toadstool!!! Did you see Ron around there anywhere???


 Nope , nowhere in sight but I bet he could stand up tall under that monster.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Hey Jerry! You are pretty fluent in Dolmar.......what do you know about the PS540? Good saw??


 From what I have read and heard about that model it was all positive as a good well built reliable chainsaw. I own the earlier version in both the 110 and 115 models. The only things that I seen not so great were they have problems with leaking bar oil from the molded fitting through the oil tank wall and that the AV mounts are a thin hollow rubber type that rot out frequently, first set went at around 12 years old , replaced them and they been ok since.


----------



## Cantdog

I was given one a while back.......it is a drooler for sure but is otherwise in good looking condition. The PO tried, unsuccessfully, to put a fuel line in it and in frustration he called the closest dealer (in Bangor) and they told him it would be upwards of $150.00 to put a new fuel line in it so he said to heck with it and brought it to get rid of it. I haven't really looked at it yet but it looks to be a special line and a bit of disassembly required..........but not a $150.00 worth!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Yeah the special line has a molded in grommet affair that seals it to the tank outlet wall, not overly difficult to pull one in. Part number 965 404 460 last time I bought one for a 110. The 109, 110, 111 and 115 were all the same chassis, bigger cylinders from smallest to largest but some say the 540 was not built as well, I can`t see that as all the same parts fit from the 115 onto the 540.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah the special line has a molded in grommet affair that seals it to the tank outlet wall, not overly difficult to pull one in. Part number 965 404 460 last time I bought one for a 110. The 109, 110, 111 and 115 were all the same chassis, bigger cylinders from smallest to largest but some say the 540 was not built as well, I can`t see that as all the same parts fit from the 115 onto the 540.


Yeah the manual he gave me with it covers the 109, 111i PS-540 and 115i.......just different carbs and P&C kits with the 540 being the biggest at 54cc


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah the manual he gave me with it covers the 109, 111i PS-540 and 115i.......just different carbs and P&C kits with the 540 being the biggest at 54cc


 The 115 saws were great performers for me, I ended up with 4 of them over the years and did a lot of in the tree work , limbing and topping out standing trees. However once I began porting the Stihl 026`s , well you know, he,he,he, eh.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah the special line has a molded in grommet affair that seals it to the tank outlet wall, not overly difficult to pull one in. Part number 965 404 460 last time I bought one for a 110. The 109, 110, 111 and 115 were all the same chassis, bigger cylinders from smallest to largest some say the 540 was not built as well, I can`t see that as all the same parts fit from the 115 onto the 540.


Yep.....I've done fuel lines on this series before......but we did have a local dealer in town and though he was not the dealer he was the main tech and was a friend. I , likely in good conscience can't just replace the fuel line, get it running, and just not get it back to the owner for a small fee.....dunno.....we'll see....got plenty of saws don't really need to muddy my waters......got 'nuff rebuilt good red saws on the shelf to last me out....and then some...


----------



## JoeCookeWVU

Let's go Brandon!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Well it looks like the foul weather of the week has departed.....clear now but wind is stihl howling. Dave and I are gonna try for an island run tomorrow to take out supplies and bail the skiff.....must be half full of water by now.....or maybe sunk...nevah know until I round the head and can put eyes in the harbor...ruff place this tyme of year. Just be a day trip....'spose to rain all weekend...again....


----------



## pioneerguy600

I may have a two day window of decent enough weather, go tomorrow morning early and return Sat evening, Sunday seems to be scheduled for a washout.


----------



## Cantdog

SSSSssllackahz!!!!!!!


----------



## weimedog




----------



## PB

Holy sheet, this thread is still going? I hope you’re all doing well!


----------



## Cantdog

Hey Lee!!!! Long time no see!!! How are things on the farm?? And the little ones? And Kelly?? And, and. And??


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> Holy sheet, this thread is still going? I hope you’re all doing well!


Yeah……. Become a point now…… going for the longest thread in the world!


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> Hey Lee!!!! Long time no see!!! How are things on the farm?? And the little ones? And Kelly?? And, and. And??


We’re doing well! Except for a four year old tyrant running around the house. We’ve been incredibly busy this year and increased our hay acreage. Planning to put up a pole barn this spring for more storage. Making room for more tractors.
How are you and Marcie doing?


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> We’re doing well! Except for a four year old tyrant running around the house. We’ve been incredibly busy this year and increased our hay acreage. Planning to put up a pole barn this spring for more storage. Making room for more tractors.
> How are you and Marcie doing?


We’re doing pretty well…. On the island presently enjoying a stretch of fine weather. Are you doing round bales or square? We had a wicked drought here in the east last year an everyone ran out of hay buy New Years…. Was real touch and go for awhile to keep Hoss fed properly. Maine generally relays on NB and NS for extra hay but the climate was the same so they were out too!! Prices were around $10.00 a bale for like a 30” square bale!!

Glad you’ve guys are doing well too. Durn kid grow up fast!! Dave and I were out to the island a couple weeks ago and he asked about the daughter…. I said she was still in Portland Or. Got home that afternoon and come to find out she had flown right over the island that afternoon on her way to London for her work!!!!


----------



## PB

Cantdog said:


> We’re doing pretty well…. On the island presently enjoying a stretch of fine weather. Are you doing round bales or square? We had a wicked drought here in the east last year an everyone ran out of hay buy New Years…. Was real touch and go for awhile to keep Hoss fed properly. Maine generally relays on NB and NS for extra hay but the climate was the same so they were out too!! Prices were around $10.00 a bale for like a 30” square bale!!
> 
> Glad you’ve guys are doing well too. Durn kid grow up fast!! Dave and I were out to the island a couple weeks ago and he asked about the daughter…. I said she was still in Portland Or. Got home that afternoon and come to find out she had flown right over the island that afternoon on her way to London for her work!!!!


For $10/bale I’ll send a few semi trailers! We did just shy of 5000 small bales this year. Nothing too outrageous but enough to keep us busy.
London?! That sounds fun. What’s she going across the pond?


----------



## Cantdog

PB said:


> For $10/bale I’ll send a few semi trailers! We did just shy of 5000 small bales this year. Nothing too outrageous but enough to keep us busy.
> London?! That sounds fun. What’s she going across the pond?


She works for a group called Verto Education. It helps young students with taking a gap year and still making some credits if their grades were sufficient and they do something useful in that gap year like volunteer work etc. it global so she travels a bit…… has no office….. works remote from wherever


----------



## pioneerguy600

Got in 3 days of excellent weather and times at the lake, though cold weather is coming fast so all things with water in them have been drained for this season. The lake will still be liquid for another couple months, take quite a while to freeze 60 - 140 feet deep of fresh water.


----------



## softdown

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got in 3 days of excellent weather and times at the lake, though cold weather is coming fast so all things with water in them have been drained for this season. The lake will still be liquid for another couple months, take quite a while to freeze 60 - 140 feet deep of fresh water.


I'm not sure that is how water freezing works.

In that line I think water is the only thing that expands and becomes lighter due to cold weather/freezing and icing. Life on earth, as we know it, would be impossible otherwise.


----------



## dboyd351

softdown said:


> I'm not sure that is how water freezing works.
> 
> In that line I think water is the only thing that expands and becomes lighter due to cold weather/freezing and icing.


Yep, It is called inversion.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## pioneerguy600

Remembrance Day, lest we forget.


----------



## Cantdog

Nice day.......the bride and I walked around to the gummint side of the harbor


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Nice day.......the bride and I walked around to the gummint side of the harbor
> 
> 
> View attachment 941130
> View attachment 941131


Gorgeous pictures Robin. That camp is amazing.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Gorgeous pictures Robin. That camp is amazing.


Thanks Jimmy....It is pretty unique...tranquil and peaceful in these pics but not always that way!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Jimmy....It is pretty unique...tranquil and peaceful in these pics but not always that way!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 941374
> View attachment 941376
> View attachment 941377


 North Wester?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> North Wester?


Just about due west.....nothing much out there to slow up the wind from that direction...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Jimmy....It is pretty unique...tranquil and peaceful in these pics but not always that way!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 941374
> View attachment 941376
> View attachment 941377


I imagine its times like that you get tense thinking will the mooring hold. Every piece of ground tackle better do its job....


----------



## Cbarnhart17

caleath said:


> Ok...Stihl is better than Husqvarna....whats the deal with these flippy caps? I want to buy a saw from Homedepot! What bar oil is best? Really how hard is that one.
> 
> I will come up with some more...Happy Newyear!


Pioneer is better than the both of those jk


----------



## Cbarnhart17

caleath said:


> I wish I had some bit of knowledge to share, or a stupid newbie question to ask....
> 
> Hey I do have one...Anyone have pictures of a muffler mod they have done on an 026?


----------



## Cbarnhart17

It was an experiment with a nitromethane RC engine tuned pipe lol


----------



## Cbarnhart17

Cbarnhart17 said:


> It was an experiment with a nitromethane RC engine tuned pipe lol


On my ms250


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> I imagine its times like that you get tense thinking will the mooring hold. Every piece of ground tackle better do its job....


True that Jimmy!!! You'll notice in that pic of the Seaway being tossed about that the main mooring pennant is hanging straight down and she's actually riding on her bow anchor with a lot of scope and the red buoy is another, lighter anchor deployed forward in a "V" configuration as a storm anchor. She has tacked to the port in the pic so it too is slack at the time. At that time my ground tackle was not in the best condition and did not instill much confidence. It has all been replaced since..... in the first pic of a calm day you'll see the pennant is attached to a large mooring buoy..... that is at the end of 18' of new 'Merican made galvanized 3/8" top chain which attached to the 22' of 1/2" bottom chain of the same manufacture. All hooked to a brand new well set 175lb mushroom anchor. The bottom is good there so I can sleep at night when it's blowing hard...... the whole setup weighs in around 350lbs which is plenty to hold that boat in all but the heaviest blows. Stihl have the two onboard anchors at the ready if needed. Don't like having to go look for my boat before muh morning koffee.....it's never pleasant when you find it.....been there...done that.....not this boat though.


----------



## Cbarnhart17

Junkrunner said:


> I LOVE, to fight. If ya feel ya need a saw, well then goathead... I got the itch to whoop some ass!!! FAGS, HIPPIES, and PUNKs,,,,, It's on the house!!!!!! You sure do have a pretty mouth,,, boy....


----------



## Cbarnhart17

Your mean like this


----------



## Cricket

Jimmy in NC said:


>


Luckily I have practically no adverse digestive response to eggs - so I'll eat these and protect the rest of the population. You're welcome.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bump to top


----------



## Cantdog

My bad weather gone off to the east for Danny and Jerry to enjoy..


----------



## Stihl 041S

How kind of you...


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> My bad weather gone off to the east for Danny and Jerry to enjoy..View attachment 943352


 Its currently here for tonight into tomorrow, thanks Robin.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> How kind of you...


 Hey Unc. , well you know how Robin is with sharing, as long as it doesn`t affect the Sporran....LOL


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> How kind of you...


Sharing is caring Unc….


----------



## Ezra

Any Remington parts guys gals out there still needing a cylinder for a sl-11,pl5,wards 4.0!?


----------



## pioneerguy600

After all the heavy rain we got a dusting of snow again, temps are just below freezing so it won`t melt anytime soon. I have some trees to drop today so the 362 and an old 028 will see some cutting duties.


----------



## cheeves

pioneerguy600 said:


> After all the heavy rain we got a dusting of snow again, temps are just below freezing so it won`t melt anytime soon. I have some trees to drop today so the 362 and an old 028 will see some cutting duties.


VERY GOOD FRIEND OF MINE IN SE OHIO, PAUL HOUSTON HAD A O28. THAT SAW SAVED US COMING HOME EMPTY HANDED WITH FIREWOOD MORE THAN ONCE. I HAD MY OLD O32 AND AN ORANGE TOP 44 THAT WAS ONE AMAZING SMALL SAW. THE FEW TIMES THE ELECTRONIC IGNITIONS WOULDNT START THAT O28 ALWAYS DID! WE CHANGED THE PTS EVERY FALL AND IT WOULD ALWAYS START ALL WINTER. GREAT SAW!
HAPPY THANKSGIVING JERRY..AND ALL THE BOYS. YOU ALL ARE... THE VERY " FINEST KIND!"


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> VERY GOOD FRIEND OF MINE IN SE OHIO, PAUL HOUSTON HAD A O28. THAT SAW SAVED US COMING HOME EMPTY HANDED WITH FIREWOOD MORE THAN ONCE. I HAD MY OLD O32 AND AN ORANGE TOP 44 THAT WAS ONE AMAZING SMALL SAW. THE FEW TIMES THE ELECTRONIC IGNITIONS WOULDNT START THAT O28 ALWAYS DID! WE CHANGED THE PTS EVERY FALL AND IT WOULD ALWAYS START ALL WINTER. GREAT SAW!
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING JERRY..AND ALL THE BOYS. YOU ALL ARE... THE VERY " FINEST KIND!"


 Great to hear from you ,Bobby. I to have a lot of respect for those 028`s and their dependability. I used one today along with the 362 carbed, that 028 Super is no slouch, it has just 3 tanks of fuel through it since it got a NOS , P&C put in. It passed all its tests today on 12" hard maple so its ready to go to a new owner. Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.


----------



## little possum

Hi friends


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Hi friends





little possum said:


> Hi friends


 Hey LP, been quite a while.


----------



## little possum

Yes it has. I’m still kicking. Just busy. About three weeks ago we cut firewood. First time I’ve ran a big saw in probably a year. Most of my chainsawing is with 201t or Milwaukee in the bucket at work. Still in love. Just hit 2 year anniversary. Looking to make it official soon. Got a 6 year old tiny human, and a year and a half old Labrador now. We’re always on the go

Hope you are doing well friend


----------



## pioneerguy600

little possum said:


> Hi friends





little possum said:


> Yes it has. I’m still kicking. Just busy. About three weeks ago we cut firewood. First time I’ve ran a big saw in probably a year. Most of my chainsawing is with 201t or Milwaukee in the bucket at work. Still in love. Just hit 2 year anniversary. Looking to make it official soon. Got a 6 year old tiny human, and a year and a half old Labrador now. We’re always on the go
> 
> Hope you are doing well friend


 Take care friend, seems you are doing well.


----------



## Cantdog

Page 5 bump!!!

Few pics of the island project this Thanksgiving. First just a pic of where this all started a couple falls ago.....


----------



## Cantdog

A bit more history. Then the roof replacement......another year...


----------



## Cantdog

And now this year........


----------



## Cantdog

The completion of this year's effort.....and the end....for this year..


----------



## pioneerguy600

Beautiful pics Robin. The camp looks much more weatherproof now, got to keep the water outs them.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Beautiful pics Robin. The camp looks much more weatherproof now, got to keep the water outs them.


Thanks Jerry.....It is way tighter even with just Typar on it!! Next Phase is to put the remaining three 6 X 6 sills under it and level it up then I'll be able cedar shingle it. Be tight as a drum then. Have one more window to puit in the front wall yet. Nice to have light in there now.....plenty more to do!!! It will be home to my solar panels, inverter and battery bank as well as storage and shop space.


----------



## Cantdog

PAGE SIX BUMP!!!!!!

34 Hickory stair treads going out today......half (one flight) returned on the left end and the other half (second flight) returned on both ends. Also 50 feet of 4 1/2" wide nosing for the landings too in that order.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> PAGE SIX BUMP!!!!!!
> 
> 34 Hickory stair treads going out today......half (one flight) returned on the left end and the other half (second flight) returned on both ends. Also 50 feet of 4 1/2" wide nosing for the landings too in that order.
> 
> View attachment 947486
> View attachment 947487


 That is the first tread I ever seen made of Hickory, not the most common hardwood used in construction so I take it this client wanted something different.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is the first tread I ever seen made of Hickory, not the most common hardwood used in construction so I take it this client wanted something different.


Yeah.......all the floors are Hickory so they wanted the stairs to match. I have not ever done anything in Hickory either. Was not expensive as other hardwoods I commonly use. I buy rough KD lumber from a firm in Mass that runs a truck up here twice a week. Most cabinet grade woods average $8-$10 per BFT wholesale and some much higher. But FAS Hickory was like $3.10/BFT delivered. I'll get a couple pics of the finished treads before they leave the shop. Pretty nice stuff but a fair amount of degrade to cull out....


----------



## pioneerguy600

We think of Hickory as handle wood but I did see a few strips of Hickory hardwood flooring once in a sample display, never got to install any of it though. Birch, oak and maple made up most of the hardwood flooring in these parts with a smattering of other exotics for trim lines or inlays. From the looks of those boards there will be a good deal of color variations throughout the floor and treads.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We think of Hickory as handle wood but I did see a few strips of Hickory hardwood flooring once in a sample display, never got to install any of it though. Birch, oak and maple made up most of the hardwood flooring in these parts with a smattering of other exotics for trim lines or inlays. From the looks of those boards there will be a good deal of color variations throughout the floor and treads.


Yes there is quite a wide range of color to it, with the light side looking a lot like ash and the darker range like cherry. Didn't get pics of the light stuff but in the following pic of the treads stacked up you can get an idea. We grain/color matched as best we could. The stuff is very hard and rather brittle and machines pretty good but burns very easy so it must stay in motion through the entire cut. Fortunately I have a very nice one hoss, 8 speed stock feeder on my largest shaper...good steady feed....no hitches to get another grip etc.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yes there is quite a wide range of color to it, with the light side looking a lot like ash and the darker range like cherry. Didn't get pics of the light stuff but in the following pic of the treads stacked up you can get an idea. We grain/color matched as best we could. The stuff is very hard and rather brittle and machines pretty good but burns very easy so it must stay in motion through the entire cut. Fortunately I have a very nice one hoss, 8 speed stock feeder on my largest shaper...good steady feed....no hitches to get another grip etc.
> 
> 
> View attachment 947542
> View attachment 947543
> View attachment 947544
> View attachment 947545
> View attachment 947546


 They look good Robin, should make a very nice install and the colors will jump out when the finish is applied.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> They look good Robin, should make a very nice install and the colors will jump out when the finish is applied.


Yeah....I think they will get a black stain like the flooring so even the extreme differences will be muted.....to bad some of it would really shine with a clear finish.....

Wanted to show you all the tread joinery........some treads are made from one plank...others from 3-4 different pieces, but either way thae treads are made of 3-4 pieces and the double wedge T&G joint is what I always use.....good enhanced glue surface area for both sides of the joint. The treads made from one plank make the joint totally disappear ....but doing panels/treads in this manner makes them remain flat and not warp.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah....I think they will get a black stain like the flooring so even the extreme differences will be muted.....to bad some of it would really shine with a clear finish.....
> 
> Wanted to show you all the tread joinery........some treads are made from one plank...others from 3-4 different pieces, but either way thae treads are made of 3-4 pieces and the double wedge T&G joint is what I always use.....good enhanced glue surface area for both sides of the joint. The treads made from one plank make the joint totally disappear ....but doing panels/treads in this manner makes them remain flat and not warp.
> 
> View attachment 947589
> View attachment 947590


 I like the idea of that double T&G joint in an item that will bear a load, lots of glue to wood surface contact for strength.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like the idea of that double T&G joint in an item that will bear a load, lots of glue to wood surface contact for strength.


Yeah it's a great joint!! I had a shaper cuter before that did the same joint but was not right.......but of course I did not know that it wasn't correct. Me and Mikey made up 36 3/4" pipe clamps to do a large stair job........5 flights, some circular some straight. In trying to force the joints together we bent many clamps but got the job done......then I replaced the cutter with the one I have now and the pieces just slide together.....LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are currently having difficulty getting enough stair treads made here this year, so many houses being built that the few shops here making them cannot keep up. Waiting 3 - 4 weeks is becoming common.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We are currently having difficulty getting enough stair treads made here this year, so many houses being built that the few shops here making them cannot keep up. Waiting 3 - 4 weeks is becoming common.


I don't know much about the supply chain for stair parts around here as almost all stairs I build are custom, one-off affairs. I used to use store bought treads but they were quite poorly made with no attention to color or grain match....just glued together parts....whatever came off the machines. As the years went by they just got worse and worse. Once I had the equipment to make them efficiently myself I did and never looked back!
That big Wadkin saw is a real game changer when it comes to making and cutting the returns on on the tread ends!! We cut the miters on the Unisaw the treads on end in a sled and set the stops on the Wadkin to cut crosscuts! Prefect fits each and every one....no hand planning or chisel work needed. Damn....that saw is worth every cent I spent and every hour it took to get it here from New Glascow, rebuild it and get it adjusted to it's best. A true joy to use!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I don't know much about the supply chain for stair parts around here as almost all stairs I build are custom, one-off affairs. I used to use store bought treads but they were quite poorly made with no attention to color or grain match....just glued together parts....whatever came off the machines. As the years went by they just got worse and worse. Once I had the equipment to make them efficiently myself I did and never looked back!
> That big Wadkin saw is a real game changer when it comes to making and cutting the returns on on the tread ends!! We cut the miters on the Unisaw the treads on end in a sled and set the stops on the Wadkin to cut crosscuts! Prefect fits each and every one....no hand planning or chisel work needed. Damn....that saw is worth every cent I spent and every hour it took to get it here from New Glascow, rebuild it and get it adjusted to it's best. A true joy to use!!!


 There is three local custom shops making them here and they cannot keep up with the demand, there are around 2,200 - 2,500 houses under construction now and many high rise buildings all going hells bells for the sky. The material supply chain cannot keep up with the demand. All finish materials are well behind their expected delivery dates. The custom stair component supply house, Duart , we get our materials from is a month behind on current orders


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hey Lad...thanks for the before/after pictures......shows up nice. 
where I was working for 6 weeks this fall the guy had his cabinet work all done in Hickory........last set a friend of his did before he retired.


----------



## Cantdog

So.....went up to the old fella's garage to put the plow on ....a struggle it was.... The old fella been acquiring more chit....gonna have to plow in and back out I guess...... No place left to turn around!! He' a good 'ol' boy but not a forward thinker when it come to some things... Grabbed a couple pics of one of his latest arrivals.........I would turn that into a sweet rod if it were mine.......327 with a three duce setup and a vette or Jag narrowed rear...dic brake front....old school.....it wouuld be aweome!! It's solid as a rock........not sure what year Citroen...front wheel drive ......he'd chit if he heard me go on about what i would do to it. He's a "purest"......me?...not so much.....LOL!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> So.....went up to the old fella's garage to put the plow on ....a struggle it was.... The old fella been acquiring more chit....gonna have to plow in and back out I guess...... No place left to turn around!! He' a good 'ol' boy but not a forward thinker when it come to some things... Grabbed a couple pics of one of his latest arrivals.........I would turn that into a sweet rod if it were mine.......327 with a three duce setup and a vette or Jag narrowed rear...dic brake front....old school.....it wouuld be aweome!! It's solid as a rock........not sure what year Citroen...front wheel drive ......he'd chit if he heard me go on about what i would do to it. He's a "purest"......me?...not so much.....LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 948058
> View attachment 948059
> View attachment 948060
> View attachment 948061



miles of fender.......


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> miles of fender.......


And suicide doors too!!!!....mmmmmmm!!!!! Cab is not more than 50 inches wide at the drivers seat.......I mean look were the steering wheel is compared to the front wheels!!... and with the low roof no need to chop it!!! Great Rod!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> And suicide doors too!!!!....mmmmmmm!!!!! Cab is not more than 50 inches wide at the drivers seat.......I mean look were the steering wheel is compared to the front wheels!!... and with the low roof no need to chop it!!! Great Rod!!!!


I started to look for a truck like my God Fathers about 10 years too late. 
Terraplane........


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I started to look for a truck like my God Fathers about 10 years too late.
> Terraplane........


Butt this is French........


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Butt this is French........


Welll......ya got that going for you........sat in a special Bugatti once......saw a lot of special ones. All six......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Somewhere there is a series of pictures with Jesse in front of each one......


----------



## tbone75

I am with you Robin , hot rod it !!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

tbone75 said:


> I am with you Robin , hot rod it !!!


Narrow and all fendery.......hell yes.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Speaking of Citroen`s there was one stored in a garage not far from where I grew up. It belonged to a Senator that had a summer residence here on the coast. I had the job of recovering all the exterior surfaces of that garage one summer when I was about 17 -18 years old. All cedar shingles to keep it looking vintage and left to silver out with weathering. Anyway the Citroen was a 36 and looked much like Robins pic and just like the pic I posted below. I think it had some sort of a two stroke engine in it as it smoked a blue stream every time it was started, would have made a great rod but the owner wouldn`t even entertain the thought of selling it.


----------



## pioneerguy600

pioneerguy600 said:


> Speaking of Citroen`s there was one stored in a garage not far from where I grew up. It belonged to a Senator that had a summer residence here on the coast. I had the job of recovering all the exterior surfaces of that garage one summer when I was about 17 -18 years old. All cedar shingles to keep it looking vintage and left to silver out with weathering. Anyway the Citroen was a 36 and looked much like Robins pic and just like the pic I posted below. I think it had some sort of a two stroke engine in it as it smoked a blue stream every time it was started, would have made a great rod but the owner wouldn`t even entertain the thought of selling it.


Been thinking bout that car since this morning, it might have been a diesel engine in it, it was noisy and emmitted blue smoke is all I remember. Never had a drive in it but he did have another Citroen , somewhat newer, maybe 60`s era that was just a noisy lil bastage, white in color and rode about like a hay wagon.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Been thinking bout that car since this morning, it might have been a diesel engine in it, it was noisy and emmitted blue smoke is all I remember. Never had a drive in it but he did have another Citroen , somewhat newer, maybe 60`s era that was just a noisy lil bastage, white in color and rode about like a hay wagon.


The old fella ha another one .....much smaller. From the 50 early 60's. 2CV...probably what you are thinking of. Looks like this.....




__





citroën 2cv - Bing


Find high-quality images, photos, and animated GIFS with Bing Images




 www.bing.com


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The old fella ha another one .....much smaller. From the 50 early 60's. 2CV...probably what you are thinking of. Looks like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citroën 2cv - Bing
> 
> 
> Find high-quality images, photos, and animated GIFS with Bing Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com


Ya, that`s it, another miserable device, his was a white one. Bone rattler POS as far as a young feller driving a 64 Chev 3/4 ton 292 straight 6 with a 4 speed posi traction Camper Special. Truck felt solid and that Citroen surely did not. He would ask me to run into the,Village , to pick up supplies in that rattletrap, I would rather walked than drive it but took my truck instead.


----------



## Cantdog

The 60's D21, D21 Special and Palace were outstanding cars with a ride you wouldn't believe . They looked kind of similar to the old Saab 96 but much bigger and worlds more advanced. They had hydraulic suspension front and rear. When you started them up you had to wait a few seconds and the front end would go up then the rear would too...then you could go. They were very comfortable and rode like you were on a cloud.  My first MIL always drove them until they topped importing them and the last used ones dried up. Was a dealer next town over....the last car she owned before buying the first Citroën was a Packard convertable. They were not over powered and it took quite a bit to operate the complex hydraulic systems. They were wide r on the front than the rear and could actually drive with only one rear wheel !!!! The other wild thing was there was a lever down under the dash on the left side that you coiuld reach and adjust ride height on the fly!!! But that wasn't all...they didn't come with a jack to changa a flat.......they came with a funny jack stand.......if you had to remove a tyre you would set the ride to full up...get out and put the jack stand in the spot that was made for it....then set the ride height to full down ....the car would settle onto the stand and would pick the offending wheel clear off the ground!! Some crazy French car!!! First pic is one at rest....second is at normal ride height.....





__





citroën ds - Bing


Find high-quality images, photos, and animated GIFS with Bing Images




www.bing.com









__





citroën ds - Bing


Find high-quality images, photos, and animated GIFS with Bing Images




www.bing.com


----------



## Cantdog

LOL we used to lovingly call them "The Smiling Frog" because when the front was up and the rear down they looked like a bull frog getting ready to leap!!! LOL here's a pic of one driving in three wheel mode!!!!





__





citroën ds - Bing


Find high-quality images, photos, and animated GIFS with Bing Images




www.bing.com


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ya, that`s it, another miserable device, his was a white one. Bone rattler POS as far as a young feller driving a 64 Chev 3/4 ton 292 straight 6 with a 4 speed posi traction Camper Special. Truck felt solid and that Citroen surely did not. He would ask me to run into the,Village , to pick up supplies in that rattletrap, I would rather walked than drive it but took my truck instead.


The old fella loves his......he drives it a fair amount in the summer. Only 2 cyl, four speed with the shifter ticking straight out of the dash....makes a VW beetle look like a Caddy!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The 60's D21, D21 Special and Palace were outstanding cars with a ride you wouldn't believe . They looked kind of similar to the old Saab 96 but much bigger and worlds more advanced. They had hydraulic suspension front and rear. When you started them up you had to wait a few seconds and the front end would go up then the rear would too...then you could go. They were very comfortable and rode like you were on a cloud. My first MIL always drove them until they topped importing them and the last used ones dried up. Was a dealer next town over....the last car she owned before buying the first Citroën was a Packard convertable. They were not over powered and it took quite a bit to operate the complex hydraulic systems. They were wide r on the front than the rear and could actually drive with only one rear wheel !!!! The other wild thing was there was a lever down under the dash on the left side that you coiuld reach and adjust ride height on the fly!!! But that wasn't all...they didn't come with a jack to changa a flat.......they came with a funny jack stand.......if you had to remove a tyre you would set the ride to full up...get out and put the jack stand in the spot that was made for it....then set the ride height to full down ....the car would settle onto the stand and would pick the offending wheel clear off the ground!! Some crazy French car!!! First pic is one at rest....second is at normal ride height.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citroën ds - Bing
> 
> 
> Find high-quality images, photos, and animated GIFS with Bing Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citroën ds - Bing
> 
> 
> Find high-quality images, photos, and animated GIFS with Bing Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com


 Yeah, that`s funny as that was what the Senator had back in Ottawa for his every day driver, his daughter brought it down here once I remember it was a dark blue body with a yellowish roof, the tire jacking deal brings back memories. He had told me about the hydraulic ride and tire changing feature. I never had to change a tire on one of the Citroens but I did get sucked into changing a tire on his daughters VW van, now that`s another story.


----------



## Cantdog

LOL the MIL was a great old girl...wild, smart and very attractive in her day. Married A Major in the Air Force during WWII. She drove like hell everywhere she went....had a blue D21 Palace when I started going out with her daughter....it was known around town as "The Blue Blurr". First time I took her daughter home after school I was heading down the road they lived on and met Fern in The Blue Blurr right in the middle of a sharp left hand corner with a ridge all the way across the road in the middle of it......narrow dirt road...she was going about 55 MPH same as always...tar or dirt made no difference to her...she 'bout blew me and my 65 Cuda right off the road!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Now if that don't look like a "Smiling Frog"....!!!!!





__





citroën ds - Bing


Find high-quality images, photos, and animated GIFS with Bing Images




www.bing.com


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Now if that don't look like a "Smiling Frog"....!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citroën ds - Bing
> 
> 
> Find high-quality images, photos, and animated GIFS with Bing Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com


 Sure enough does. They were never any of them around these parts unless some outsider brought them in for short periods, mostly summer months. I had a good friend that drove Renaults though. He was a former member of their national racing team in France, was a quirky lil guy not much over 5' tall and about 100 lbs. He had several hopped up lil Renaults ELF`s that I had the privilege to drive on occasion , was too tiny and cramped for a guy my size, little turboed 4 banger wasn`t really my cup o tea as most of my rides at that time were big block standard shifters. I took my buddy for a ride one day, he was scared shitless the whole time, the little firebird with its thansplanted 455 Ho Ram air 5 speed Nash tranny could really haul azz.


----------



## Cantdog

The only dealer in the state was next town over so there were a goodly number around in the 60's -early 70's. Fern had a half dozen over the years and truely loved them as they were fondly taken care of by the dealer. However Albert passed away about the same time they were dicontinued in the states and the dealership fell to his idiot boy John. John hated working on them because they were designed by folks much cleverer than him....and they were truely a PITA to work on as well. I rember Fern's last D21 Special......really nice car that Albert personally had shiped up here from somewhere south......I mean rode better that a Caddy and handled better than most anything 'Merican and was solid rustwise. I remember it had a tach and an AM/FM stereo radio...very rare items in many auto's back then. Fern blew a radiator hose on the way to work one morning ....called John.....John came with the wrecker and another guy but John opted to drive the car back to the garage rather than tow it.............well....that was that for the last D21 Special. I never forgave that fool for being such a twit and ruining a perfectly good car owned by an aged widow who was not wealthy by any means.....I mean all for a $10.00 hose....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The only dealer in the state was next town over so there were a goodly number around in the 60's -early 70's. Fern had a half dozen over the years and truely loved them as they were fondly taken care of by the dealer. However Albert passed away about the same time they were dicontinued in the states and the dealership fell to his idiot boy John. John hated working on them because they were designed by folks much cleverer than him....and they were truely a PITA to work on as well. I rember Fern's last D21 Special......really nice car that Albert personally had shiped up here from somewhere south......I mean rode better that a Caddy and handled better than most anything 'Merican and was solid rustwise. I remember it had a tach and an AM/FM stereo radio...very rare items in many auto's back then. Fern blew a radiator hose on the way to work one morning ....called John.....John came with the wrecker and another guy but John opted to drive the car back to the garage rather than tow it.............well....that was that for the last D21 Special. I never forgave that fool for being such a twit and ruining a perfectly good car owned by an aged widow who was not wealthy by any means.....I mean all for a $10.00 hose....


 All good things come to an end I have heard over and over. I don`t want to even begin on the stupid things I have witnesses one way or another being done by those that should have known better.


----------



## Stihl 041S

You guys covered the strangeness of the French cars. 
Yup. No jack on them. Maserati engine on some.

the Deux Chevaux......2cv has 3 luv nuts as I remember


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> You guys covered the strangeness of the French cars.
> Yup. No jack on them. Maserati engine on some.
> 
> the Deux Chevaux......2cv has 3 luv nuts as I remember


Yep three lug nutz on a 2cv....
Citroen SM...1973 Maserati powered V6 Fuel injected, 5 sp standard. I drove one once....like riding in a rocket ship....couldn't hear or feel the road except from feed back on the steering wheel....actually more like a high performance magic carpet than a rocket ship. Very long car same hydro suspension but with real power!! The hydro system was mechanical controled...no body roll cornering...pressure would build on the outside suspension and compsenate to keep the car level. My girlfriends older brother used to really put Fern's D 21's through the paces....far as I know he invented the reverse rotary in a FWD car!! Another aside... you could really fark the hydro system up with high engine rpms, like in second gear, whilst wipping the steering wheel left and right......that would get the compensation thing out of phase and boost pressure after body roll was already going the other way... the thing would just go crazy...flopping all over the place...you would have to come to a complete stop and let it get itself leveled out before continuing on.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep three lug nutz on a 2cv....
> Citroen SM...1973 Maserati powered V6 Fuel injected, 5 sp standard. I drove one once....like riding in a rocket ship....couldn't hear or feel the road except from feed back on the steering wheel....actually more like a high performance magic carpet than a rocket ship. Very long car same hydro suspension but with real power!! The hydro system was mechanical controled...no body roll cornering...pressure would build on the outside suspension and compsenate to keep the car level. My girlfriends older brother used to really put Fern's D 21's through the paces....far as I know he invented the reverse rotary in a FWD car!! Another aside... you could really fark the hydro system up with high engine rpms, like in second gear, whilst wipping the steering wheel left and right......that would get the compensation thing out of phase and boost pressure after body roll was already going the other way... the thing would just go crazy...flopping all over the place...you would have to come to a complete stop and let it get itself leveled out before continuing on.


Didn’t know about the hydro overload. Only around one.......belonged to a Vagos......lol waiting for the heads for his scoot......


----------



## Cantdog

Worked on a couple red saws today........tasty....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Worked on a couple red saws today........tasty....
> 
> View attachment 950991
> View attachment 950992



Looks real good, I didn`t make any cookies today but I did eat a few!


----------



## Stihl 041S

42 at 9pm on Christmas Eve???
Yup


----------



## pioneerguy600

Merry Christmas lads.


----------



## tbone75

Merry Christmas !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had a great Christmas, hope you all did as well.


----------



## tbone75

It was one of the best I have ever had. Grandkids are old enough to get real excited now. LOL Everyone was very happy with what I got them.


----------



## dancan

What d'I miss ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> What d'I miss ?



That should be posted in the WTF thread, maybe it already is, I don`t know.


----------



## dancan

Happy New Year !!!

May you all have a No Hucsavarnas 2022 !


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> Happy New Year !!!
> 
> May you all have a No Hucsavarnas 2022 !


 Seen plenty of fireworks last night, was a quiet night other than that.


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## Cantdog

Totally crappy day here.....snow, sleet, freezing rain, rain and wicked gusty winds...like to 60 mph....lights flickering now and then.....may go dark anytyme...

Nice in the shop.....brides XC 90 ready for the road trip to Bean Town......after that worked a bit on the old PanHead rear section.....wheel is all ready with to install with the new hub, ss spokes and drum/sprocket, but yet have to rehab the brake backing plate...new paint etc. New shoes, springs and cyl to install too....all new axel and spacers too.....gonna be sweet....reused the tire...not bad shape. Used those Continental tires since I wore out the original set of Goodyears.....that particular tire is the # 35.......that's a lot of tyres!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Actually did some saw work today. Long time client came in the shop this afternoon and said his 630 Super wasn't running right. Said it was hic-cupping....hic-cupping? I says...Yep and when laid on it's side like when limbing it runs worse and sometimes stops. He thought coil.....I didn't think so but there are so many things that can give results I couldn't give him a definite answer but said I'd try tuning it so we cleaned the air filter and warmed it up in the woodpile. She sounded pretty good and was idling a bit fast so I fattened her up and got the idle right then tried the high side. She didn't respond to way more adjusting than I would ever do....Couldn't fatten it up enough for her not to run way lean at WOT. So he left it....said I'd get on it in the morning......probably needs a carb clean/kit. But after he left I had a few minutes before leaving the shop. So I decided to pull the air filter and blow all the crap out of the carb area so I could pull the carb...when I put the air to 'er I saw the fuel line flapping about.....rotted right off the carb barb.....completely open half way around!!!! That might make it run funny!!! I can't even believe it ran at all. Fortunately I had one in stock as it is a "special" one with a built in grommet half way down the line. They did that for a few years.....I hate them but it is what it is...


----------



## Cantdog

Nice day here. Been working in the shop but quit around 1:00 PM and got muh boots on and went outside. Had a bunch of firewood needed splitting and putting in the inside racks for the Free Flow....20 degrees 'Merican, no wind and bright sun......working in just a flannel shirt...perfect!!! Snowmagedon coming for the weekend they guessing so good to get all that wood taken care of,

Nice in the shop too....but a tad on the dry side.......


----------



## link

We have rain her for a couple of moths now, and the sun is blocked by the hillside during the winter.
So how are you doing? 49 yesterday, still in my forties...


----------



## Cantdog

Been preparing for "Snowmagedon" today. Jenny fueled and extra 5 gal of gas.....battery charged. Firewood put in or under cover, went to Ellsworth and got a load of Hoss hay and straw and put that down at his shack. Getting a couple saws ready for duty too. Plow truck fueled and fluids checked. Tow straps and chain and come-a-long behind the seat. If we get anywhere nears as much as they guess, gonna be a difficult plow......everywhere you go is a couple inches of glare ice under the couple inches of snow we now have.......just slip a tire once and there will be no traction after that. Rebuilt a set of good heavy duty tire chains this afternoon with all new connectors......would rather spend an hour installing them correctly/tight than two hours stuck somewhere.......


----------



## Cantdog

The rest of the afternoon I spent on saw work. My two "go-to" saws have been giving me trouble ....right down to the point of not even starting. Due to my shoulder issues I've not been using any saws very much or often. So I went after the 61/268 conversion first and got it cutting great just like always....brand new Stihl RS chain....was out in the wood pile just wailing 12-18" ash and maple into 16" chunks when I encountered a froze in stone under the snow on top of a stem....sparks flew in the snow and chips turned to immediately to dust. Hmm....... Well I have two new CBN wheels, 3/8 and .325 that I have not had reason to put on the grinder. Oh my....that was a super education for me!!! What a nice wheel!!! Not even a sign of burning!!!....perfect!!!!
Then I went after my old friend.....my 1977 49SP.....put a new Tilly carb kit in that and it responded as you would expect. So now I have my two favorite saws ready for "Snomagedon"!!! The DeWalt 60 volt MAX with the 16" bar is already behind the seat in the plow truck with three fully charged 60 volt, 9 AH batteries....if I need more than that I'll go home......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> The rest of the afternoon I spent on saw work. My two "go-to" saws have been giving me trouble ....right down to the point of not even starting. Due to my shoulder issues I've not been using any saws very much or often. So I went after the 61/268 conversion first and got it cutting great just like always....brand new Stihl RS chain....was out in the wood pile just wailing 12-18" ash and maple into 16" chunks when I encountered a froze in stone under the snow on top of a stem....sparks flew in the snow and chips turned to immediately to dust. Hmm....... Well I have two new CBN wheels, 3/8 and .325 that I have not had reason to put on the grinder. Oh my....that was a super education for me!!! What a nice wheel!!! Not even a sign of burning!!!....perfect!!!!
> Then I went after my old friend.....my 1977 49SP.....put a new Tilly carb kit in that and it responded as you would expect. So now I have my two favorite saws ready for "Snomagedon"!!! The DeWalt 60 volt MAX with the 16" bar is already behind the seat in the plow truck with three fully charged 60 volt, 9 AH batteries....if I need more than that I'll go home......


 Sounds like you are well prepared for the pending storm, the merchants will be very busy here today. OMG.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sounds like you are well prepared for the pending storm, the merchants will be very busy here today. OMG.


Yes they will!!! I made sure the bride went shopping yesterday as today the stores will be like zoos.....she stihl has to run up to the farm for a couple dozen fresh eggs and I sthil have to gas up the plow truck and put some salt sand aboard but other than that we're pretty well set. They guessing 7-21" now........quite a spread me thinks......it's like "You may this much"...or maybe three times that?????


----------



## Cantdog

I gotts snow flakes now!!!!! This is a current pic of "Snowmaggedon" or a "Snowurrcane" Gonna be a long tyme until tomorrow!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

The upper end of that storm is currently poassing through here, have 3 - 4 inches down but its very light and mostly blowing around.


----------



## pioneerguy600

There has been a slew of snow plows bustling about here this morning with less than 2 inches down there has been the heavy gear out, tandem combo plow and salter thruck and the 140 series Caterpillar road grader with full compliment of plows, full angle and wing plow all down scraping asphalt, operators looking to make a few bucks as there has been no call for them so far this season.


----------



## Captain Bruce

pioneerguy600 said:


> There has been a slew of snow plows bustling about here this morning with less than 2 inches down there has been the heavy gear out, tandem combo plow and salter thruck and the 140 series Caterpillar road grader with full compliment of plows, full angle and wing plow all down scraping asphalt, operators looking to make a few bucks as there has been no call for them so far this season.


I think this convo, was about someones bad weather, on the East Coast, of the USA. Not sure why an update from N.S. is seemingly invited?


----------



## Cantdog

Captain Bruce said:


> I think this convo, was about someones bad weather, on the East Coast, of the USA. Not sure why an update from N.S. is seemingly invited?


Because generally speaking my current weather is their weather in a few hours......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Captain Bruce said:


> I think this convo, was about someones bad weather, on the East Coast, of the USA. Not sure why an update from N.S. is seemingly invited?





Captain Bruce said:


> I think this convo, was about someones bad weather, on the East Coast, of the USA. Not sure why an update from N.S. is seemingly invited?


 You don`t want to know what I think of your post in here but I will say I have been following you all over this site.


----------



## tbone75

Captain Bruce said:


> I think this convo, was about someones bad weather, on the East Coast, of the USA. Not sure why an update from N.S. is seemingly invited?


This thread has been running a very long time with out any problems of any kind. We are all good friends here. Canadians included. Seems you may not fit in here very well ? Maybe you should just go to another thread where your more welcome ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This thread has been running a very long time with out any problems of any kind. We are all good friends here. Canadians included. Seems you may not fit in here very well ? Maybe you should just go to another thread where your more welcome ?


 Hey tbone, good to hear from you over here.


----------



## Cantdog

Heading back up the mountain after a ruff morning of snow/sleet relocation....Just like home eh? Jimmy?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Heading back up the mountain after a ruff morning of snow/sleet relocation....
> 
> 
> View attachment 962591
> View attachment 962592
> View attachment 962593


 Thanks for the pics, You got it much worse than we did up here in Igloo, all I had to deal with was a quarter inch of sleet.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks for the pics, You got it much worse than we did up here in Igloo, all I had to deal with was a quarter inch of sleet.


We got about 4" of sleet and then another 4" of fluff. Real hard to get the plow to bite...have run over it several times and loosen it up in order to be able to plow it. We made out as we were right on the edge of rain/sleet.......inland a few miles they got hammered.....12-18".....
The sleet was crazy....went up to take care of Hoss first thing.....trudged up to the house to get his water....took maybe 5 minutes and when I came out there was not a sign of my foot prints! All the round, falling balls of sleet animated the ones on the ground and they just rolled into the low spots and obliterated my tracks in minutes!! Like walking on marbles....


----------



## pioneerguy600

We actually got a lot of rain, it took away a good deal of our snow and some ice, just at the tail end of the storm we got a little bit of sleet and freezing rain. Not even close to the doom and gloom forecast we had received for days before the event, we dodged the bullet this time round. The bulk of the storm passed by inland from us here on the coast. My MIL got a heavy dose of snow up in the Amherst area, it drifted in off the big marsh and was up over the roof of her car.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> We actually got a lot of rain, it took away a good deal of our snow and some ice, just at the tail end of the storm we got a little bit of sleet and freezing rain. Not even close to the doom and gloom forecast we had received fordays before the event, we dodged the bullet this time round. The bulk of the storm passed by inland from us here on the coast. My MIL got a heavy dose of snow up in the Amherst area, it drifted in off the big marsh and was up over the roof of her car.


Yeah that's a bad spot right there.......everything coming up the Fundy lands there and as you said, nothing to stop or even slow it down across that marshland!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah that's a bad spot right there.......everything coming up the Fundy lands there and as you said, nothing to stop or even slow it down across that marshland!!!


 Yeah, they get pounded there almost every storm coming up the coast, Springhill gets it just as bad or even worse at times due to elevation increase. I worked at the Medium detention facility there for 5 winters, tough slogging there through the frequent snowfalls back in the late 70`s, the 3/4 ton 4 wheel posi drive got me through some mean storms up there.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Is this the new boating thread?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Is this the new boating thread?


It could be if there are enough arguments over the best or better.


----------



## Cantdog

OK......this is pretty good for one of the bestest....without a catastrophic ending.....Lobstah boat racing.....you evah wallowed in a cross sea??

This is aftah the finish line.....spit-back you might say.....

Speed of these boat is around 45 mph.....which may seem docile......but these are 40 foot work boats totally outfitted for work with 750-1200 horse power engines....diesel that would be...
Good helmanship on this craft for sure...especially with a load of spectators.......


----------



## pioneerguy600

Quite a nasty case of wallowing going on there, very dangerous spot to be in.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

pioneerguy600 said:


> It could be if there are enough arguments over the best or better.


Well mine is best.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mornin'. Things will get going around here when she wakes up .... until then I've got to be real quiet!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodchuckels

Cantdog said:


> OK......this is pretty good for one of the bestest....without a catastrophic ending.....Lobstah boat racing.....you evah wallowed in a cross sea??
> 
> This is aftah the finish line.....spit-back you might say.....
> 
> Speed of these boat is around 45 mph.....which may seem docile......but these are 40 foot work boats totally outfitted for work with 750-1200 horse power engines....diesel that would be...
> Good helmanship on this craft for sure...especially with a load of spectators.......View attachment 963536
> View attachment 963537
> View attachment 963538


My youngest son was a cockswain on a 40,000#, 45' RB-M in the Coast Guard. It had 2 900hp detroit diesel's running twin rolls royce jets. He said it would really punch through the waves on SAR missions.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


 True that. One Sunday we were at lakeside loading our small fishing skiff when I heard a sound of steel sliding over rock, then bang screech and engine revving, tire spinning repeated over and over. Presently a small blue Firefly emerges out of the abandoned woods road we use to access the lake. Two rather large dudes shout out from inside the car, picture the Cheech n Chong amount of smoke emminating from the rolled down windows, where is this, what lake is this etc. The tires on that car looked like little donuts and there likely was only 4 inches of clearance anywhere under that car. We only use that road with our trucks and caution is needed to weave between the rocks without banging up the suspension on a vehicle with 8 inches or more clearance.


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


AND sometimes even if you do!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

WOW!!!! Page NINE ALERT!!!!!!

Gawd it was a nice day to buy a new car.....!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> WOW!!!! Page NINE ALERT!!!!!!
> 
> Gawd it was a nice day to buy a new car.....!!!
> 
> View attachment 969703


 Clean.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Clean.


Yep....LOL!! The bride and I went on a road trip yesterday and I returned with a replacement for my old black Volvo XC. Guess I'll be decommissioning that one in the coming weeks. Tired old girl she be....presently 3337800 miles young and little rust...none on the unibody, fenders or doors but the tailgate has one rust hole in it. Biggest issue is the rear K-frame is aluminum and the years/miles/salt has not treated it well.....well advanced white death it has. It hasn't broken or come apart , but just a matter of tyme. Stihl running like top...starts instantly on the coldest mornings and burns/leaks no oil. Everything electrical stihl works flawlessly etc. Been a damn good winter beater the last 5 winters.......just a bear in the snow and an absolutely stellar heater!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep....LOL!! The bride and I went on a road trip yesterday and I returned with a replacement for my old black Volvo XC. Guess I'll be decommissioning that one in the coming weeks. Tired old girl she be....presently 3337800 miles young and little rust...none on the unibody, fenders or doors but the tailgate has one rust hole in it. Biggest issue is the rear K-frame is aluminum and the years/miles/salt has not treated it well.....well advanced white death it has. It hasn't broken or come apart , but just a matter of tyme. Stihl running like top...starts instantly on the coldest mornings and burns/leaks no oil. Everything electrical stihl works flawlessly etc. Been a damn good winter beater the last 5 winters.......just a bear in the snow and an absolutely stellar heater!!


 Good vehicles they be but all autos up here are recyclable, wintah being its worst enemy. Fresh start should last another 12 -14 trouble free years.


----------



## Cantdog

Few pics of the new ride/ black Volvo replacement, complete a with fresh layer of road dirt/salt........

Will be decommissioning the black one in the coming weeks......probably keep driving it until it quits snowing for the season......inspection is good until mid summah so no rush as long as the wheels stay on it....


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nice looking buggy Robin. Now can you focuse on THE miserable device?


----------



## Cantdog

Jimmy in NC said:


> Nice looking buggy Robin. Now can you focuse on THE miserable device?


Hopefully soon....


----------



## tbone75

Sure looks better than the old ( brick ) wagons like Ron has. LOL Good looking car. Should last you several years.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hard to kill!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Sure looks better than the old ( brick ) wagons like Ron has. LOL Good looking car. Should last you several years.


I hope so. The black one has lasted me 5 winters and I bought that with 302,000 miles and it still runs great, burns no oil, trans works fine and all the electrical widgets still work fine. Basically just one very important part is NLA and makes it pretty scary to operate on the road. It amazing what a difference of 240,000 miles makes!!!!
As with all used junk it will take me a while to go through it and make it "mine"....but I am very happy with it!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah. Just get comfortable with a ride and something goes wrong.
With some........
Toyota Van has bee very good also........


----------



## Cantdog

Holy Chit!!!! Page 13!!!!??????

Yesterday I had time to get back in the woodpile. The 61/268XP conversion had needed a carb kit for a while.....made it real hard starting and it pulls over pretty darn hard anyway, so wasn't liking that!! Few daze ago had a few mins so did an OEM Tilotson kit but was dark so hadn't started it or tuned it....first kit since I built the saw years ago. Also replaced my pink wheels with CBN wheels so yesterday morning I re-shaped the 3/8" one to cut down the rakers without having to alter my grinder settings, (other than for tooth location). Put a fresh grind on the Stihl RS and then cut the rakers. After all that effort I was rewarded with a real fast saw that was self feeding.....perhaps a bit to much as I was in some 20" dry ash logs and had to go easy as she was pretty hungry but that will come out of it in another grinding or two. Damn...... I'd kinda forgot how capable that saw is....she likes to go she does!!! Just goes to show, when you stop and do everything right, how good they go compared to if you haff-azz it even a tiny bit.......

Couple pics of what I woke up to this mornin'.......good day to keep your beer cold...for free!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hmmm, you can keep the snow but I know you like to share, it will be here tomorrow if we are on the cold side of the trough.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hmmm, you can keep the snow but I know you like to share, it will be here tomorrow if we are on the cold side of the trough.


Well....couldn't keep the snow very long...sun came out bright later in the day and between that and the ground temp being up it disappeared by 4:00PM.....then back out to the wood pile. Bucked up a tank's worth and split that plus what I didn't get the day before due to being rained out. Put in another 2 1/2 hrs on it yesterday. Gotta get this pile done.....one week from today I'll be out of commission for 6 weeks and likely a bit longer before I'll be able to handle a saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well....couldn't keep the snow very long...sun came out bright later in the day and between that and the ground temp being up it disappeared by 4:00PM.....then back out to the wood pile. Bucked up a tank's worth and split that plus what I didn't get the day before due to being rained out. Put in another 2 1/2 hrs on it yesterday. Gotta get this pile done.....one week from today I'll be out of commission for 6 weeks and likely a bit longer before I'll be able to handle a saw.


 Stihl got a few days left before the knife, you will get enough of er dun.


----------



## dancan

9 pages ...
Husqavarna is a box store saw supplier .
Dildo is a place in NFLD








Dildo, Newfoundland and Labrador - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> 9 pages ...
> Husqavarna is a box store saw supplier .
> Dildo is a place in NFLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dildo, Newfoundland and Labrador - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Yep.....spent a week in the lovely town of Dildo day tripping out the numerous peninsulas....nice place but they didn't seem to sell postcards from there.......in any store or restaurant I went in...and I looked.....


----------



## ChillyB

Cantdog said:


> Yep.....spent a week in the lovely town of Dildo day tripping out the numerous peninsulas....nice place but they didn't seem to sell postcards from there.......in any store or restaurant I went in...and I looked.....


So you found your retirement business plan. If no businesses will sell your Dildo postcards open your own B&B and lounge. May I recommend a name: Stickit Inn.


----------



## Cantdog

Well.....our beloved Falls Bridge is going away. To old and narrow by todaze standards. This crosses the large reversing falls on Bay Road in South Blue Hill....I crossed it numerous times a day when my old shop was further down Bay Road. They gonna put in a temp bridge to the right (in the pic) and remove the old bridge and build new in the same place.


----------



## Cantdog

Well...chit......... that ain't gonna work.....


----------



## Aknutter

Well...chit......... that ain't gonna work.....

It looks good from Detroit...lol j/k

Oops wrong year or model, I'm sure you figured that out.


----------



## Cantdog

Aknutter said:


> Well...chit......... that ain't gonna work.....
> 
> It looks good from Detroit...lol j/k
> 
> Oops wrong year or model, I'm sure you figured that out.


Well....can't find much info......this is for a 2008 Saab 9-5T.....they don't seem to differentiate between the sedan and the station wagon for this part at any of the usual vendors. I'm guessing this one is for a station wagon.......new one should be here tomorrow....this one is headed back asap....


----------



## Cantdog

P.S. Did I mention I keep my most of my road rigs as well as all my red saws, from Sweden??


----------



## Aknutter

I know you are the " red" j-red man
(Guru). I thought you drove Volvo's.


----------



## Aknutter

Aknutter said:


> I know you are the " red" j-red man
> (Guru). I thought you drove Volvo's.



Yeah, I know, Saabs are swedish too.
I wasn't thinking.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Well...chit......... that ain't gonna work.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 989313


 Just a lil off center, the exhaust won`t care.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just a lil off center, the exhaust won`t care.


The bride will!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

But this, looking at frame from ground, has to be made to......
Under the drivers door

Thought of you Lad......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Well.....our beloved Falls Bridge is going away. To old and narrow by todaze standards. This crosses the large reversing falls on Bay Road in South Blue Hill....I crossed it numerous times a day when my old shop was further down Bay Road. They gonna put in a temp bridge to the right (in the pic) and remove the old bridge and build new in the same place.
> 
> View attachment 981935
> View attachment 981936
> View attachment 981938
> We lost our 3 way bridgeat Lyons falls in NY years ago. We always loved it.


John had a 3 way bridge in Zainesville!!


----------



## JimR

Cantdog said:


> Well...chit......... that ain't gonna work.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 989313


V that pipe in two places to make it straight or cut the pipe off and put on a straight piece.


----------



## ChillyB

Stihl 041S said:


> But this, looking at frame from ground, has to be made to......
> Under the drivers door
> 
> Thought of you Lad......


Needs a "Salt Life" sticker.


----------



## Stihl 041S

ChillyB said:


> Needs a "Salt Life" sticker.


Lol. 
After the Salt Flats we’d let the sprinkler run under the car for a couple of days. 
This is a farm truck. Never over 25 mph. 
A flatbed on the back for about 55 1/2 bushels of peaches. 
I’ll run a channel the length of the frame and angle iron to it. 
Helping a buddy.


----------



## Cantdog

JimR said:


> V that pipe in two places to make it straight or cut the pipe off and put on a straight piece.


Correct one will be here today...interestingly, it doesn't actually come straight back...tweaks gently to the right a tad. Yep my first thought was to modify the one in the pic.......stihl haven't tossed the old pipe and SS tip....just in case...car's been obsolete for 11 years now...don't throw anything away until I'm sure of a replacement.!!!lol!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> But this, looking at frame from ground, has to be made to......
> Under the drivers door
> 
> Thought of you Lad......


At least it's heavy iron......6011 territory!!!!

How ya been Unc? Did you finally get fully retired?????


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> John had a 3 way bridge in Zainesville!!


Sounds.........."unclean"!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Sounds.........."unclean"!!!


 T hat is how they run the MacDonald bridge here, two lanes one way during peak traffic and one lane returning.Two lanes over to Halifax in the morning switch for the after work traffic in the early evening.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> T hat is how they run the MacDonald bridge here, two lanes one way during peak traffic and one lane returning.Two lanes over to Halifax in the morning switch for the after work traffic in the early evening.


This is a real Y , go to the middle then go right or left. Right where 2 rivers meet. At one time it was even a covered bridge. Seen pics of it . But that was long ago ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> This is a real Y , go to the middle then go right or left. Right where 2 rivers meet. At one time it was even a covered bridge. Seen pics of it . But that was long ago ! LOL


That be different.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> That be different.


That’s what I meant about a 3 way bridge. 
The one at Lyons falls they took down

“Go to the middle of the bridge and turn left. “


----------



## Stihl 041S

Where the Moose and Black River comes together


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Sounds.........."unclean"!!!


What they called it. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> At least it's heavy iron......6011 territory!!!!
> 
> How ya been Unc? Did you finally get fully retired?????






Not really heavy iron......Nissan.......lol
Not retiring yet. My buddy that runs my machine is going through months of chemo. 
They filled his job ....company rules.........but can’t fill mine till I retire. Company rules. 
He gets a clean bill of health and I retire. 
They post the job......he is first in line.......company rules


----------



## Stihl 041S

Now it will lift the rear tires off the ground when we use The lift.......didn’t the first time. 
It folded. 
It was funny


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Now it will lift the rear tires off the ground when we use The lift.......didn’t the first time.
> It folded.
> It was funny


Speaking of picking tires off the ground.......Back when I was running my sawmill full time a friend showed up wanting me to resaw some spruce 10 X10's he had down to 7" X 9" to replace some sills in his old post and beam farmhouse. I had three 16 foot 12 X12" pine timbers and 2500 bft of 16' pine boards to get down to my house but my truck was out of commission so we made a deal I'd resaw for him and he'd truck for me. He had a dual wheel one ton Toyota with 10' body. So on a beautiful Saturday morning we started loading boards onto the 'Yota, chatting away and watching the rear springs and tyres. We got about 1300 bft on and decided we had to make two trips anyway so we quit loading and walked to the front to get in when we noticed both front wheels (which we had paid no attention to) were two feet off the ground!!!!! We off loaded 300 bft and got the wheels back on the ground and then off loaded another 300 bft to assure we had steerage!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

There.... that's more betterer.......


----------



## Cantdog

So........came across this the other day in the shop. Guys from my childhood. My grandfather, my parents/me and two uncles and their familys as well as Gooden were the inhabitants of Head Harbor back then...mid 50's. Knew Goodin well, he was still drinking and going to town dances in the early 70's....he was in his late 90's then. Tough old coot.!!! This pic must have been taken around 1960.....his boat, grounded out in the background, has a tall "ship to shore" radio antennae......not everyone had them back then. His sternman, Minot and his wife were good friends with my parents and I spent many winter days pestering him in his shop.......he taught me how to tie a bowline and had endless patience I think looking back now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Great memories.......only one aunt and uncle left of my moms generation left now.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Great memories.......only one aunt and uncle left of my moms generation left now.


Yep old memories. You even share a little of that pic Unc......you've been withing 1-200 feet of where that pic was taken!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Page 9......Alert!!

So.......you regulars might remember these pics of some stone work at the job down on the Cape.


----------



## Cantdog

So......I had to go down to the job and do some consulting and design for these folks yesterday. Walked around and look at the progress since I was there last.....check this chit out!!! Is meant to represent the ripples caused by pebbles dropped in stihl waters.......


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hallo


----------



## Cantdog

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hallo


Hey Chuckah....wazzzzaaaarp?


----------



## Cantdog

Road Trip tyme!!!!


----------



## tbone75

That is nice !!!! And it sure has a trunk !


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam Lad......Styloooon!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That is nice !!!! And it sure has a trunk !



Yes it does. The daughter brought her inflatable paddle board and a suitcase...all went in the trunk....with room to spare.....


----------



## Cantdog

Well now.......24 pages down since anyone has been in here.......that is certainly a record!!!!
In Sept now.......new shoulder has settled in pretty good...not 100% yet but getting better all the tyme.
Will be trying out some red saws in the next few weeks......need to get back down in the woodlot and clean up a large number of blow downs and standing dead. Probably around 3-4 cord at least...perhaps more. Be a good workout for both me and a few saws.......I certainly need to build back some muscles!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

_Wow…..I remember the Vette picture……long time. 
You be using a 621?
I like to!!!_


----------



## pioneerguy600

I am not doing anything worth posting about these days, this weekend I did paddle a kayak up through a wilderness lake, 3 miles up and 3 back, arms are a bit sore though.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am not doing anything worth posting about these days, this weekend I did paddle a kayak up through a wilderness lake, 3 miles up and 3 back, arms are a bit sore though.


Yeah I been pretty slack this summer too. Gonna be a crazy busy fall....gotta go rent a 55 ft tow behind man lift tomorrow. Gotta tear the upper roof off and get it ready for new standing seam. Had a leak appear last rain storm right over the bath tub.....got up on the roof and it was all done!!! Three tab shingles all gone between the tabs...patched it up with a couple tubes of monkey dung just to keep the water out......but no putting it off any longer. I am so done with asphalt roofing!! I will also have to scape and paint all the trim on the house two coats too. Also got some large, dead oak limbs that need pruning over the parking area. Gonna rent it for a month...if I have any time left at the end I might take it over to the shop and take down most of those big spruce on the north side of the shop.....they been failing, two or three a year for the last few years....tyme make them all go away!!! Tall trees and a tight area between the shop and power lines on two sides.......take them down in two-tree pieces.....


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> _Wow…..I remember the Vette picture……long time.
> You be using a 621?
> I like to!!!_


Probably a varity of red saws will come to play......a 621 may well be there! Definately my 49SP, the 590 and likely a 521E as that is set up with a SUPER safety chain that works great turning small (1 1/2" and up) top limbs into cookstove wood without being grabby like the full comp chisel I run on most everything else!!! May take the 910E along too for some of the butts.....it is lacking excercise like me...!!!...do us both good!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Probably a varity of red saws will come to play......a 621 may well be there! Definately my 49SP, the 590 and likely a 521E as that is set up with a SUPER safety chain that works great turning small (1 1/2" and up) top limbs into cookstove wood without being grabby like the full comp chisel I run on most everything else!!! May take the 910E along too for some of the butts.....it is lacking excercise like me...!!!...do us both good!!!



Last time I used a chainsaw was to cut up a cord of hardwood for the lads running the Steerroast, used the 362 nice n smooth spring AV on it.That party is now a pitiful shadow of what it once was but is still held each Labour Day out on the Island, I have not attended for 6 years. I get a call from the island crew each year to thank me for all the contributions I have sent their way over the years. The cord of hardwood was more than enough to cook the little bit of meat they do up out there now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Probably a varity of red saws will come to play......a 621 may well be there! Definately my 49SP, the 590 and likely a 521E as that is set up with a SUPER safety chain that works great turning small (1 1/2" and up) top limbs into cookstove wood without being grabby like the full comp chisel I run on most everything else!!! May take the 910E along too for some of the butts.....it is lacking excercise like me...!!!...do us both good!!!


For lil stiff I have gone to the 150T………zippy lil thing


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> For lil stiff I have gone to the 150T………zippy lil thing


Yeah the 521E is the exact same as a 52E motor wise but totally different "E" ign system. Much more durable than the SEM 52E system. 49cc closed port with 2 speed 'lectric heated handles and stock chain brake......was the absolute "Cadillac" of 50CC Jonsereds saws back in the day........sold for around $450.00 when in production..late 70's early 80's.....can't wear one out.....very similar to the 621 in that respect...though totally different saws....

Like I said have one with a Super Safety chain....very high bumpers.....came on a parts saw...threw it away once but pulled it out of the trash and found it a perfect chain in the 521E for tiny wood which will beat you silly with a regular chipper or chisel chain.......this chain won't grab in small wood making a perfect rig for working up tops for the cookstove...


----------



## Captain Bruce

Good Christ! I may have found a Jonsered guru! I need some guidance with these models........as per Husqvarna, there are a wide variety of over-lapped models. The 61 SE, and than the 460 Rancher.........seems there should be a baseline lsit of the saws J'Red has, that still do the work, and hold value. Stihl 1127-series would be which models in Red/Black?


----------



## tbone75

Captain Bruce said:


> Good Christ! I may have found a Jonsered guru! I need some guidance with these models........as per Husqvarna, there are a wide variety of over-lapped models. The 61 SE, and than the 460 Rancher.........seems there should be a baseline lsit of the saws J'Red has, that still do the work, and hold value. Stihl 1127-series would be which models in Red/Black?


Yes you did. I think you can find him in the JRed thread most of the time.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Captain Bruce said:


> Good Christ! I may have found a Jonsered guru! I need some guidance with these models........as per Husqvarna, there are a wide variety of over-lapped models. The 61 SE, and than the 460 Rancher.........seems there should be a baseline lsit of the saws J'Red has, that still do the work, and hold value. Stihl 1127-series would be which models in Red/Black?


Ahhhhhh……..no
You found a JonseredS guru……..


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yeah the 521E is the exact same as a 52E motor wise but totally different "E" ign system. Much more durable than the SEM 52E system. 49cc closed port with 2 speed 'lectric heated handles and stock chain brake......was the absolute "Cadillac" of 50CC Jonsereds saws back in the day........sold for around $450.00 when in production..late 70's early 80's.....can't wear one out.....very similar to the 621 in that respect...though totally different saws....
> 
> Like I said have one with a Super Safety chain....very high bumpers.....came on a parts saw...threw it away once but pulled it out of the trash and found it a perfect chain in the 521E for tiny wood which will beat you silly with a regular chipper or chisel chain.......this chain won't grab in small wood making a perfect rig for working up tops for the cookstove...


The tiny mini-micro just works so well on small stuff. No whipping around at all

A while back we were throwing trees and I had the 150 and went to throw a 12” pear

“You have got to be kidding!!!!”

That narrow Kerf whipped thru is so well. 
I texted you a picture


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> The tiny mini-micro just works so well on small stuff. No whipping around at all
> 
> A while back we were throwing trees and I had the 150 and went to throw a 12” pear
> 
> “You have got to be kidding!!!!”
> 
> That narrow Kerf whipped thru is so well.
> I texted you a picture



Yep I got it!! Cutting small stuff can be tricky but made easy with a high bumper!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep I got it!! Cutting small stuff can be tricky but made easy with a high bumper!!!


That definitely works. I love the narrow Kerf. 
I do a lot of lil stuff at the edges of the orchard


----------



## Cantdog

Yep....on my own woodlot I work the tops down to 1 1/4"-1 1/2" dia or so cut to 12" long. Make great cookstove wood for my lil' Jotul 505......kind of a pain but might as well use all of the tree for firewood with an added plus no need to split any thing 1 1/4"- 3" dia, have to do something with the brush...more goes in the stove less brush in the woods to deal with....just hard to make a "showing" with such small stuff but makes the kitchen real cozy in mid winter!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

When we push an apple orchard I run thru to wade in with the 150 and cut what I can and open it for a bigger saws. 
We put out old 25 bushel bins(4x4x2 about) and the pickers throw in what I cut and then it’s easier to cut to the stump.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> When we push an apple orchard I run thru to wade in with the 150 and cut what I can and open it for a bigger saws.
> We put out old 25 bushel bins(4x4x2 about) and the pickers throw in what I cut and then it’s easier to cut to the stump.


Oh Yeah I bet that works great!! Apple trees are the absolute worst to cut......and much much worse if they have had a chance to "get away"!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Hold the stick over an apple bin with one hand
Chop with the other


----------



## Stihl 041S

Weeds growing like crazy in the orchards. 
Most sprays have doubled or tripled in $$$
Crazy


----------



## Stihl 041S

The “BIG” chain on the right is 1/4”
On left is mini micro.


----------



## cheeves

caleath said:


> Ok...Stihl is better than Husqvarna....whats the deal with these flippy caps? I want to buy a saw from Homedepot! What bar oil is best? Really how hard is that one.
> 
> I will come up with some more...Happy Newyear!


ECHO 590...BAR OIL FROM YRACTOR SUPPLY.
RENTAL SALES DOLMARS BEST DEAL .
PICKED ONE UP SOME YEARS BACK FOR $150 WITH THE CHAIN ON BACKWARDS 6401 BRAND NEW! MURPH PUT A 79 MAHLE P/C IN IT FOR ME AS I LOST MY MY WORK BENCH AND THE SAW STILL RUNS GREAT.


----------



## pioneerguy600

cheeves said:


> ECHO 590...BAR OIL FROM YRACTOR SUPPLY.
> RENTAL SALES DOLMARS BEST DEAL .
> PICKED ONE UP SOME YEARS BACK FOR $150 WITH THE CHAIN ON BACKWARDS 6401 BRAND NEW! MURPH PUT A 79 MAHLE P/C IN IT FOR ME AS I LOST MY MY WORK BENCH AND THE SAW STILL RUNS GREAT.


 You still cutting wood ,Bobby?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Had a few trees to cut up after hurricane Fiona dumped them ovah


----------



## pioneerguy600

used the dymaic duo to chunk them up and remove the limbs,


----------



## pioneerguy600

This guy will take some time cleaning up here, not my cottage, next door neighbor.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## Beavers

Ouch! Wow! ls that your property? Man that"s too close for comfort. Terrible what happened to you folks on the east coast.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Beavers said:


> Ouch! Wow! ls that your property? Man that"s too close for comfort. Terrible what happened to you folks on the east coast.


My cottage on the lake. one with light grey siding, the building with the wood shingles is my neighbor.


----------



## Beavers

Ok, Sounds like you Dodged the onslaught of Fionna maybe.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Beavers said:


> Ok, Sounds like you Dodged the onslaught of Fionna maybe.


 I did ok, Brian, no real physical damage to any of my buildings, lost a few trees but that will be easy cleanup and a few bonfires later this fall.My neighbors did not fare so well, much damage and hundreds of trees down. Electrical power will be off for weeks in some areas.


----------



## Beavers

We back here in the east have been following the news and updates , lots of incrediable pics, destructive life long damage for somepeople may never get over the Loss. l hope the insurance companys or better yet the Goverment comes to the rescue with fast financial aid for you all.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Beavers said:


> We back here in the east have been following the news and updates , lots of incrediable pics, destructive life long damage for somepeople may never get over the Loss. l hope the insurance companys or better yet the Goverment comes to the rescue with fast financial aid for you all.


Some people right on the coast lost everything when the storm surge and huge waves washed their houses into the sea. Newfoundland took the worst hit as far as I can find out. Port au Basque is about devastated on the coast. I spent many summer vacations there.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/hurricane-fiona-nl-saturday-1.6594422


----------



## tbone75

That was a very close call Jerry !! Your neighbor wasn't so lucky.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> That was a very close call Jerry !! Your neighbor wasn't so lucky.


 Was a very close one , John ,I got lucky this time. Almost makes me puke when I visited my neighbors, one guy lost over 2000, millable log trees all 75 to 100 year old spruce on his 250 acres. The cleanup will take years.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jeez jerry………like the Gulf coast……helluva mess
Lucky you had the diesel canthook….


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Jeez jerry………like the Gulf coast……helluva mess
> Lucky you had the diesel canthook….





Stihl 041S said:


> Jeez jerry………like the Gulf coast……helluva mess
> Lucky you had the diesel canthook….


 In general we got hit hard but for me , I got off easy, just some mess to clean up .I refer to the diesel as hydraulic man, it sure does come in handy,made it easy to lift that couple ton hemlock off the shed roof.


----------



## link

pioneerguy600 said:


> View attachment 1020342
> View attachment 1020346
> View attachment 1020345
> View attachment 1020344
> View attachment 1020343


You need a top handle...


----------



## pioneerguy600

link said:


> You need a top handle...


Nope!


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nope!


Cause ……you’re new to chainsaws huh……..first time ya run one????

HEY JERRY!!!!!!!!!!
Good luck


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Cause ……you’re new to chainsaws huh……..first time ya run one????
> 
> HEY JERRY!!!!!!!!!!
> Good luck


That`s right. I only have 45 running active chainsaws to choose from.


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> That`s right. I only have 45 running active chainsaws to choose from.


So a rookie. Lol
Only top handle I use is the 150. In a tight spot. 
Otherwise…..ported 261


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> So a rookie. Lol
> Only top handle I use is the 150. In a tight spot.
> Otherwise…..ported 261


Yep, just a rookie, went to the woods with my dad in 1958, was cutting on my own in1965, cutting lumber grade trees and pulpwood for income and firewood for our extended families heat.Running the 600 series Pioneers as our main saws until dad got an 1100 and I got my 1450 in 67. I managed to keep all of our saws up and running an in my collection now. These days I only run Stihl saws for real work, the oldies are fun to run for a short bit of time, but the newer 1990 and up saws are more comfortable and faster cutting.As for a top handle , no use at all for what I do but I have owned 200T`s , just had no use for them so they found new homes. The green John Deere saw was a freebie that I keep at the cottage as a camp saw it does very well for its size.


----------



## Stihl 041S

The 150T is very nice for inside trim work……just sayin.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Sorta quiet


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Sorta quiet


Tis.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tis.


Yep is quiet.......been very busy.....Dave and I stripped my upper roof last week and had to replace a wee bit of trim that had rot going on. Dried it in with "Protecto Wrap HT" in preperation for the standing seam roofing guys to show up. Lot of work for two old fellas, two stories up!! 
Mid week Dave needed me to cut up some blow downs across a road up in the woods that leads to a site where he is building a tiny house for a client. First tyme I started a gas saw since the new shouldder joint.. The old 61 conversion saw started right up third pull....hadn't been started for 7 months. There were six blown down spruces across the road.....6"-13-14" diameter....I blast through them in nothing flat and Dave manned the pulp hook and cleared away the rounds ......felt damn good to hear the saw run again and the shoulder gave not the slightest complaint.....really amazing....6 months out from total shoulder joint replacement at 68 years old and I'm up two stories stripping a roof and running a strong chainsaw as well !!!!!! Amazing what they can do.......I would have expected a much longer recovery tyme....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Great to hear the shoulder doing well. For an Ol Phart


----------



## Cantdog

Thanks Unc......and thanks for the "care package" in the mail!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Thanks Unc......and thanks for the "care package" in the mail!!!!


Hope they help.


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Hope they help.


I'm sure they will......quite a few sets.....I'll spread them around a bit....to size appropriate folks!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I was running my 066 on the Wed. after the big blow taking 38" diameter hemlock stems off my neighbors camp roof.. That one is my old flat top modified 066 that busts yer knuckles starting it. No worries about anyone else running it, the fifefighter that ownes the camp gave er a couple tugs on the recoil, put it right back down and started his 372 up and slashed away at a 24"pine laying across his deck. My logger friend Steve won`t run er either. LOL


----------



## pdqdl

No compression release, or bad timing? Pre-ignition?

I mostly don't use compression releases anyway, so I kinda doubt I would be intimidated by the difficulty pulling it. On the other hand, I'll generally pick the easiest work first, 'cause cutting up big wood is lots of work!


----------



## pioneerguy600

pdqdl said:


> No compression release, or bad timing? Pre-ignition?
> 
> I mostly don't use compression releases anyway, so I kinda doubt I would be intimidated by the difficulty pulling it. On the other hand, I'll generally pick the easiest work first, 'cause cutting up big wood is lots of work!


No compression release and the module has lost its retard for startup function, I have broken 4 new Elastostart handles on it since building it back around 2008-9. It shows 210lbs comp on my compression gauge.


----------



## Cantdog

pdqdl said:


> No compression release, or bad timing? Pre-ignition?
> 
> I mostly don't use compression releases anyway, so I kinda doubt I would be intimidated by the difficulty pulling it. On the other hand, I'll generally pick the easiest work first, 'cause cutting up big wood is lots of work!


I'm not very reliant on such devices either....come from a tyme of not yet invented chain brakes etc..
I've not run any of Jerry's modded saw except for one he sent to a menber in Mass. That was an 026 which was awesome.......good high rpm and cut speed for a 500 cc saw..
I'm guessing Jerry's saws have increased compression from squish reduction and port timing advances as well as physical port opening........he makes a good running saw......I meen even for a Stihl....of course if he would work in other saw directions might even have better results......of course this is the fight thread so I 'spect a come back from him!!!...LOL!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> I'm sure they will......quite a few sets.....I'll spread them around a bit....to size appropriate folks!!


The wrapped ones are the ones from the company we didn’t chose.
The unwrapped ones I “salvage”
They are from 20-95% useable………some guys get a new set every day……SAFETY!!lol
Many just throw them away!!! Don’t exchange……I wear a pair for months. 
I’ll finish the other gloves……sorting ……and get a smaller box off.
I have no idea how many sets were in there.
The black coated ones are nice for a wet day…….for a while


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> I'm not very reliant on such devices either....come from a tyme of not yet invented chain brakes etc..
> I've not run any of Jerry's modded saw except for one he sent to a menber in Mass. That was an 026 which was awesome.......good high rpm and cut speed for a 500 cc saw..
> I'm guessing Jerry's saws have increased compression from squish reduction and port timing advances as well as physical port opening........he makes a good running saw......I meen even for a Stihl....of course if he would work in other saw directions might even have better results......of course this is the fight thread so I 'spect a come back from him!!!...LOL!!!!


 I won`t argue about other saws being better with the same work I put into Stihl`s , it`s just that I have put all my time and efforts into porting Stihl saws and know what I can expect from them. I studied and ported all of the 0 series saws and a few of the MS series as well, with the 026 and 044 being my most favorite models that I use most often. My 046 and 046 hybrid are the next most used with the 066 and 660, 064 all set up and ready to go when the trees are over 36" dia, they run 36" bars with a 48" on the West Coast version 660. The 070 and 090`s don`t get used much as a 60" - 72" bar don`t get much duty round here.


----------



## jellyroll

Ported saws are a fad.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jellyroll said:


> Ported saws are a fad.


 For many, yes, unless you run them for a reason like a commercial application, then ported saws not only make the job a bit faster but a lot more enjoyable for the operator, sometimes that alone translates into more wood cut and more dollars earned.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> For many, yes, unless you run them for a reason like a commercial application, then ported saws not only make the job a bit faster but a lot more enjoyable for the operator, sometimes that alone translates into more wood cut and more dollars earned.


Meh........if you don't know...then you don't know......most pro sawyers don't go with ported saws because they reqire more understanding of the saw they use. In order to run an advanced/modded saw you have to be the govenor......not a diss on modern sawyers but most do not haved this intricate/ interaction with their saw rigs. Most sawyers are not open to modded saw because their dealers will not service modded saws...so....the bottom. line is......if you are going to run a modded saw....figure out how clever you are and go from there.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Meh........if you don't know...then you don't know......most pro sawyers don't go with ported saws because they reqire more understanding of the saw they use. In order to run an advanced/modded saw you have to be the govenor......not a diss on modern sawyers but most do not haved this intricate/ interaction with their saw rigs. Most sawyers are not open to modded saw because their dealers will not service modded saws...so....the bottom. line is......if you are going to run a modded saw....figure out how clever you are and go from there.


True,all of that. As the operator of a modded saw you must become the mechanic and know what the saw wants/needs at all times while running.Temps. , humidity and air pressure all affect what the engine needs to run efficiently at any given time, hence the tuning screwdriver in my pocket at all times when cutting.


----------



## jellyroll

My saw rarely needs any of the adjustment screws bothered except the chain at certain times. But if i need a ported saw to cut firewood then i will burn coal.


----------



## pioneerguy600

jellyroll said:


> My saw rarely needs any of the adjustment screws bothered except the chain at certain times. But if i need a ported saw to cut firewood then i will burn coal.


Should be plenty of that hard black stuff around you.


----------



## jolj

Your wife use a Chinese chainsaw.


----------



## North by Northwest

jellyroll said:


> My saw rarely needs any of the adjustment screws bothered except the chain at certain times. But if i need a ported saw to cut firewood then i will burn coal.


My Ole Pioneers need a tweak from time to time especially the P-51 , also my 357xp which is woods ported & peaky & the ole Dolmar 116 si which has always been touchy . My newer saws not so much , however always have clean air filters & carb driver in my vest pocket just in case . Every one is different , I have run numerous stock saws for firewood requirements , but recognize the benefits of a light responsive saw for limbing & felling in the cut . I would never turn down a well built woods ported saw . My new 7900prz2 will eventually be ported . Likely one of my last lol.


----------



## pioneerguy600

North by Northwest said:


> My Ole Pioneers need a tweak from time to time especially the P-51 , also my 357xp which is woods ported & peaky & the ole Dolmar 116 si which has always been touchy . My newer saws not so much , however always have clean air filters & carb driver in my vest pocket just in case . Every one is different , I have run numerous stock saws for firewood requirements , but recognize the benefits of a light responsive saw for limbing & felling in the cut . I would never turn down a well built woods ported saw . My new 7900prz2 will eventually be ported . Likely one of my last lol.


 The 116 and 120 Sachs Dolmar saws were the first fully ported saws we used in the woods, the I models started much easier and were a pleasure to run for felling and bucking or CTL applications, at that time we used the same saw for felling and limbing. Faster and lighter saws for limning came into use for me in the early 90`s, I wouldn`t run saws at all these days unless they performed as well as my ported saws do.


----------



## North by Northwest

pioneerguy600 said:


> No compression release and the module has lost its retard for startup function, I have broken 4 new Elastostart handles on it since building it back around 2008-9. It shows 210lbs comp on my compression gauge.


Wow Jerry , your 066 a Red lite version ? I remember 066 running around 170-180 lbs compression unless you are base gasket delete or shaved head & advanced timing .019 squish etc. No , comp release is giving me a sore shoulder , just thinking about it brother lol


----------



## North by Northwest

pioneerguy600 said:


> The 116 and 120 Sachs Dolmar saws were the first fully ported saws we used in the woods, the I models started much easier and were a pleasure to run for felling and bucking or CTL applications, at that time we used the same saw for felling and limbing. Faster and lighter saws for limning came into use for me in the early 90`s, I wouldn`t run saws at all these days unless they performed as well as my ported saws do.


Yeah my 116 si was given to me by my Uncle , when he quit cutting firewood late 89 I believe , it was only 2-3 yrs old . I keep it along with the smaller Pioneers which were my Dads saws , as Sentimental shelf queens that come out to eat once or twice a yr. The P-51 is a old school monster that i picked up yrs ago I run 36 " skip tooth for large White & Red Pine blowdown bucking , it has some compression also for an ole girl . P.S. Yes , I remember 357 xp's doing a lot of felling & woodeck cutting back in the day !


----------



## pioneerguy600

North by Northwest said:


> Wow Jerry , your 066 a Red lite version ? I remember 066 running around 170-180 lbs compression unless you are base gasket delete or shaved head & advanced timing .019 squish etc. No , comp release is giving me a sore shoulder , just thinking about it brother lol


That particular 066 flat top was a build I did back in the 90`s when porting on here was all the rage, the cylinder has been shaved and running 18 -19 thou squish with just a bit of squish band shaved out of the head to reduce the combustion area, then given the full port timing, opening up of the exhaust redirect the incoming charge through the uppers, lots of grinding in the runners up from the base to the uppers, piston windows opened up and a good bit of lightening on it. muffler opened up and port matched , carb bored and as much intake port and runner shaved as was feasible. The airfilter is a flat standard steel mesh so no restriction on air intake or at least little as possible, the sound it makes reminds me of my open airfilter V8`s 455 big block Firebird when the dual4`s opened wide.The old module on it has lost its retard for start function and I could easily put a new module on it as I have several sitting here but I like it the way it is, it punishes one a bit just like 3500 lb return springs on the ole standard clutch McLeod Purple clutch setups in the 70`s, not a good choice for city driving between stop lights.


----------



## North by Northwest

pioneerguy600 said:


> That particular 066 flat top was a build I did back in the 90`s when porting on here was all the rage, the cylinder has been shaved and running 18 -19 thou squish with just a bit of squish ring shaved out of the head to reduce the combustion area, then given the full port timing, opening up of the exhaust redirect the incoming charge through the uppers, lots of grinding in the runners up from the base to the uppers, piston windows opened up and a good bit of lightening on it. muffler opened up and port matched , carb bored and as much intake port and runner shaved as was feasible. The airfilter is a flat standard steel mesh so no restriction on air intake or at least little as possible, the sound it makes reminds me of my open airfilter V8`s 455 big block Firebird when the dual4`s opened wide.The old module on it has lost its retard for start function and I could easily put a new module on it as I have several sitting here but I like it the way it is, it punishes one a bit just like 3500 lb return springs on the ole standard clutch McLeod Purple clutch setups in the 70`s, not a good choice for city driving between stop light





pioneerguy600 said:


> That particular 066 flat top was a build I did back in the 90`s when porting on here was all the rage, the cylinder has been shaved and running 18 -19 thou squish with just a bit of squish ring shaved out of the head to reduce the combustion area, then given the full port timing, opening up of the exhaust redirect the incoming charge through the uppers, lots of grinding in the runners up from the base to the uppers, piston windows opened up and a good bit of lightening on it. muffler opened up and port matched , carb bored and as much intake port and runner shaved as was feasible. The airfilter is a flat standard steel mesh so no restriction on air intake or at least little as possible, the sound it makes reminds me of my open airfilter V8`s 455 big block Firebird when the dual4`s opened wide.The old module on it has lost its retard for start function and I could easily put a new module on it as I have several sitting here but I like it the way it is, it punishes one a bit just like 3500 lb return springs on the ole standard clutch McLeod Purple clutch setups in the 70`s, not a good choice for city driving between stop lights.


Wow nice job ! Yeah had a 1969 Chevelle with a 427 / 425 hp Rat . 750 Holley double pumper & elect. High flow fuel pump 10.5" Hayes clutch & 4-speed M-21 Muncie , short shift tranny . Miss those days !


----------



## pioneerguy600

North by Northwest said:


> Wow nice job ! Yeah had a 1969 Chevelle with a 427 / 425 hp Rat . 750 Holley double pumper & elect. High flow fuel pump 10.5" Hayes clutch & 4-speed M-21 Muncie , short shift tranny . Miss those days !


Those days are over with Honda Civic able to out accelerayte my 502 hp Firebird, My nephewhas a 500 hp Civic that runs 10 sec. quarter mile, not much chance for a nice big rear wheel drive muscle car taking it on the street. My good friend ownes a Super Snaked Shelby Cobra Mustang, the Civic beat the pants off it handily. We built a 1938 Willys Gasser style and it runs a built 472/500 block its quick but still has traction issues on launch running a narrowed Ford rear and M&H SLICKS.


----------



## North by Northwest

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those days are over with Honda Civic able to out accelerayte my 502 hp Firebird, My nephewhas a 500 hp Civic that runs 10 sec. quarter mile, not much chance for a nice big rear wheel drive muscle car taking it on the street. My good friend ownes a Super Snaked Shelby Cobra Mustang, the Civic beat the pants off it handily. We built a 1938 Willys Gasser style and it runs a built 472/500 block its quick but still has traction issues on launch running a narrowed Ford rear and M&H SLICKS.


I hear you , Wifeys new Hyundia Kona is scary fast . My Son calls it the Red Rocket ! lol.


----------



## Stihl 041S

My minivan has more HP than my Ol reliable Suburban


----------



## pioneerguy600

North by Northwest said:


> I hear you , Wifeys new Hyundia Kona is scary fast . My Son calls it the Red Rocket ! lol.


My friend just says a Civic has no "class", its just a rice burner, his Mustang cost 5 times what a Civic does, that`s all he is concerned about. But now he wants me to install a Supercharger on it for some strange reason, I say it will just ruin the Mustang.We twisted a 68 Mustang Fastback up real badly with a blown 429 in it, their firewall unibody can`t take the torque.


----------



## Cantdog

Well....Knock me sideways!!! Twenty odd pages down an nothing but an exibition of apathy!!!

I guess I could have posted earlier........

Anyway........went down back to the woodlot this afternoon. Knew there was some trees down but unable to attend to them the last year or so due my blown shoulder... Phew......I gotts some work to do.......just by counting stems looks to be at least 5-6 cord of downed hardwood trees. Most are on the ground or upright with the tops broken off, but a couple real snags in one place. Hard to tell from the pics as there is not much to reference the sizes with, but these are both 20-22" stems by around 65 feet tall. This wil be interesting disentangle and get on the ground!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Yeah…..Dave of the Orchards let’s me cut it and then a chain to a 60-80hp 4WD tractor. 
Sure makes it easier than the old way. 
Good luck!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah…..Dave of the Orchards let’s me cut it and then a chain to a 60-80hp 4WD tractor.
> Sure makes it easier than the old way.
> Good luck!!!!


Yep that's how I'd do it but not planning on chaining my 2000 lb tractor to a 6000 tree 10 feet in the air.....don't want to become a slingshot!!!!......me thinks I'll sacrifice another large tree to knock this pair down.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Yep that's how I'd do it but not planning on chaining my 2000 lb tractor to a 6000 tree 10 feet in the air.....don't want to become a slingshot!!!!......me thinks I'll sacrifice another large tree to knock this pair down.....


Yup. We just cut at the edge of orchards anyway. 
If the tractor doesn’t reach it…….we don’t try


----------



## pioneerguy600

A16,000lb Skidder can handle fairly big trees, just yank them buggers out with no regrets. I have to get some pics of ole cranky when we are into cleaning up the downed trees from Fiona.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> A16,000lb Skidder can handle fairly big trees, just yank them buggers out with no regrets. I have to get some pics of ole cranky when we are into cleaning up the downed trees from Fiona.


Yeah.....I'm like 14,000 lbs shy!!!!!!! However that 2000 lbs will split and forward every bit of those trees out of the woods to the yard at the shop....LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yeah.....I'm like 14,000 lbs shy!!!!!!! However that 2000 lbs will split and forward every bit of those trees out of the woods to the yard at the shop....LOL!!


 A lot can be done with a smaller machine, just takes smaller bites at a time. We just put a new 5/8" X 150' cable on the drum.


----------



## Billhook

Just find a D7 with a Hyster D7N winch! Here I am spooling on a new cable using a Teleporter as a counterweight to keep the cable taut.

Talking of the dangers of winching I enjoyed this story.


Back in the 80's I was in the airborne infantry and a few of us were offered a chance to cross train in vehicle recovery. It was a three week class and I learned a lot about recovering every type of vehicle you can imagine, and in every type of situation you can imagine. The one thing that stuck out that I will NEVER forget, was seeing the damage done to an M88 tank retriever when it's main winch line broke. The main winch is a 70 TON single line pull, and I believe the cable was 1.5 inches and I think there was 300 or maybe 400 feet of it. When the line snapped, it came right back and hit the M88 head on like a punch, and it knocked a hole RIGHT THROUGH SEVERAL INCHES OF STEEL BULK HEAD. You could see where it actually melted the steel as it forced its way through. No one was hurt, but it scared the crap out of every man there. The instructor said this is what happens when you don't do the math when figuring mire factors, block and tackle friction factors, knowing real vehicle weight, and enough pulling power to winch every sick whore in the world off her piss pot at the same time. Seeing that made me even nervous to pull too hard on my boot laces when tying them up. When we winch now, my pucker factor is always so tight you couldn't pound a pin up my ass with a jackhammer. I really know what can happen and it's scary. Whether or not these tests are real world, the damage a broke wire rope will do, is real world. Keep up the great work.


----------



## hkstwn7

A broken winch line comes out so fast that you cannot see it coming. I worked pipeline for a few years, this happened when the boss ordered us to pull a pipe stuck in a bore hole. No one got hurt,but the destruction sure impressed is. Late model D8 and 60 ton winch.


----------



## Cantdog

A light duty version would be the old carpenter's trick.......two guys snapping a chalk line.....the guy with the reel starts to wind in the line and the guy with line end quickly pulls it taught then lets it go.......the guy with the reel ends up with crazy blue (or red) squiggly lines all over his chest.....great sport!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> A light duty version would be the old carpenter's trick.......two guys snapping a chalk line.....the guy with the reel starts to wind in the line and the guy with line end quickly pulls it taught then lets it go.......the guy with the reel ends up with crazy blue (or red) squiggly lines all over his chest.....great sport!!!



I could see you……..


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> I could see you……..


WhAAAAT?? I wouldn't........well maybe.....if I felt like it...LOL!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> WhAAAAT?? I wouldn't........well maybe.....if I felt like it...LOL!!


Could see you on both ends. 
Learning and teaching………just sayin


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Could see you on both ends.
> Learning and teaching………just sayin


Yep.......had to learn the hard way.......and teach it the hard way too!!!!!


----------



## Billhook




----------



## tbone75

Bout time someone posted something in here. I don't do anything so I don't post much. LOL


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Bout time someone posted something in here. I don't do anything so I don't post much. LOL


Had to give it a 'lil bump!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Bout time someone posted something in here. I don't do anything so I don't post much. LOL


 When I get working in the woods again on the big cleanup job I will take pics and post them, just busy now getting things organized. Hauled in some big sleeper timbers fer the mill carriage, bits n pieces of support gear, got to get a portable welding machine for assembly duty.


----------



## Cantdog

Man!!! 'Nuther rainy day!!! Seems we're getting an inch or better every third day!!! ............guess I shouldn't whine......could damn well be snow!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Man!!! 'Nuther rainy day!!! Seems we're getting an inch or better every third day!!! ............guess I shouldn't whine......could damn well be snow!!!!


rain needs no physical relocation, sorta free.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> rain needs no physical relocation, sorta free.


I like that!! The sorta free part!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Into the 30s. 
Inside for tractor work for a couple of days.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> Into the 30s.
> Inside for tractor work for a couple of days.


 The ground froze here now, soon be good sledding.


----------



## Stihl 041S

_A guy from my graduation class posted a picture of the sky over Blue Hill Maine. 
Spent 42 years in cities. 
Loves it there….._


----------



## Stihl 041S

pioneerguy600 said:


> The ground froze here now, soon be good sledding.


We go below 30 At night but in the 40s during the day. 
So ya get this greasy layer on the top.


----------



## Billhook

Cantdog said:


> Man!!! 'Nuther rainy day!!! Seems we're getting an inch or better every third day!!! ............guess I shouldn't whine......could damn well be snow!!!!


Maybe you could start a snowball fight!


----------



## Cantdog

So.....We encountered the "Wearths Across 'Merica" convoy last Sunday......more Cops than I evah seen at once before!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

Few more....


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Few more....
> 
> View attachment 1040467
> View attachment 1040468
> View attachment 1040469
> View attachment 1040470


 Real nice pics Robin


----------



## tbone75

Nice Robin !!!


----------



## Cantdog

Yep....pretty big deal.....all donated wreaths or money donated to buy wreaths heading all over the country to honor the fallen. A lot of these are headed to Arlington National Cemetery....couldn't count the trucks......there were a number still waiting to leave Ellsworth after the main convoy had gone by......I 'spect they'll catch up!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yep....pretty big deal.....all donated wreaths or money donated to buy wreaths heading all over the country to honor the fallen. A lot of these are headed to Arlington National Cemetery....couldn't count the trucks......there were a number still waiting to leave Ellsworth after the main convoy had gone by......I 'spect they'll catch up!!!!


 I actually Googled the Wreathes across America after you posted the pics, I had not heard of them up here.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I actually Googled the Wreathes across America after you posted the pics, I had not heard of them up here.


No?.....I guess no reason you should really.......the trucks are destined for various cemeteries across the nation.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> No?.....I guess no reason you should really.......the trucks are destined for various cemeteries across the nation.


I don`t think they come up this way, seems to be mostly on your side of the border.


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t think they come up this way, seems to be mostly on your side of the border.


Yep......It originates in Columbia Falls Maine...right on RT 1...60 miles from the border to NB


----------



## tbone75

I never heard of it either ??


----------



## Cantdog

As you can see from the pics it's a big deal here.......I think most of the weaths from here are headed to Arlington........thousands and thousands of them!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> As you can see from the pics it's a big deal here.......I think most of the weaths from here are headed to Arlington........thousands and thousands of them!!!


 Made from Maine balsum fir?


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Made from Maine balsum fir?


Yep...for sure......


----------



## Cantdog

pioneerguy600 said:


> Made from Maine balsum fir?


We always send one to the daughter in Oregon......she misses the smell and really enjoys getting the first sniff when opening the box!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> We always send one to the daughter in Oregon......she misses the smell and really enjoys getting the first sniff when opening the box!!!!


 Balsam fir and or pine are two of the best natural smells for me, I drag bows inside any time of year, wife likes it to.


----------



## Stihl 041S

_I love that smell
Adirondack I think of_


----------



## Gabriel1982

caleath said:


> Ok...Stihl is better than Husqvarna....whats the deal with these flippy caps? I want to buy a saw from Homedepot! What bar oil is best? Really how hard is that one.
> 
> I will come up with some more...Happy Newyear!


But but ,what about Echo? Cs1201 is "pointless"?!


----------



## Gabriel1982

And of course synthetic oil 2 stroke or 4 stroke is better  
Hell, I'd use synthetic oil even on bar chain lubrication! In fact I might try it ,5W30 Liqui Moly


----------



## pioneerguy600

Stihl 041S said:


> _I love that smell
> Adirondack I think of_


 Any day I came home from the woods covered in pine pitch or fir sap I felt on top of the world, even when it took me an hour to clean most of it off me before going inside for supper.


----------



## Cantdog

Getting on towards wood cutting season......ground needs a bit more firming ....but getting there.


----------



## Cantdog

"The Big Creep" Ice and snow moving glacially slow off the roof over the brides office window.......


----------



## Stihl 041S

Merry Christmas!!!
Won’t have reception for a couple of days


----------



## Cantdog

Stihl 041S said:


> Merry Christmas!!!
> Won’t have reception for a couple of days


Merry Christmas Unc!!!!! We'll be leaving this frozen waste land day after tomorrow......go back north where it's warm!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cantdog said:


> Merry Christmas Unc!!!!! We'll be leaving this frozen waste land day after tomorrow......go back north where it's warm!!!!!


Saw you had much better temps. 
And for some reason I have reception at the home place!!!!
Maybe a new tower?
The 0 degrees temp?
Have NEVAH had it before. 
Have a safe trip Ol Buddy


----------



## pioneerguy600

We are still above freezing here, got green grass and stuff still growing in the veggy garden. no snow yet. The ground had froze over a bit last week but soon thawed with all the rain we had the last4-5 days.


----------



## Billhook

Cantdog said:


> Merry Christmas Unc!!!!! We'll be leaving this frozen waste land day after tomorrow......go back north where it's warm!!!!!


So it looks fairly cold from your posts, and we have had a very cold spell here in the mild maritime climate of the UK . what do you and others here think of Dr John Christy's arguments which I find persuasive


----------



## dancan

May y'all have a safe and husquavarna free Christmas !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> May y'all have a safe and husquavarna free Christmas !!!


Definitely!


----------



## tbone75

Merry Christmas !!


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Merry Christmas !!


Sure thing, thanks John. Same back atcha.


----------



## farrell

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## pioneerguy600

farrell said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


 Long time no see, Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Cantdog

farrell said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


I thought I heard snoring........


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I though I heard snoring........


We aint nevah going to forget that !!!!


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> We aint nevah going to forget that !!!!


I won't anyway!! LOL!!!


----------



## tbone75

Cantdog said:


> I won't anyway!! LOL!!!


That truck couldn't been to comfy. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Tried to post this ovah there , but won't let me.
Nice new shelf my kids got me. Has a card you swipe over the top of it to pop it open. I really like this !!!
Thats a painting of my cat the exchange student from Hong Kong did. Sis had her do it for me. She studied some kind of graphics stuff ? She does illustrations for books now ?


----------



## tbone75

tbone75 said:


> Tried to post this ovah there , but won't let me.
> Nice new shelf my kids got me. Has a card you swipe over the top of it to pop it open. I really like this !!!
> Thats a painting of my cat the exchange student from Hong Kong did. Sis had her do it for me. She studied some kind of graphics stuff ? She does illustrations for books now ?


Thats a bowl I made a long time ago. LOL The Christmas tree my granddaughter just made me.


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Thats a bowl I made a long time ago. LOL The Christmas tree my granddaughter just made me.


 Is that a plaited strip bowl? Can`t see all the detail from that pic.


----------



## tbone75

Just a piece of Box Elder my uncle gave me. I made it on my half homemade lathe with tools I made out of files. LOL Had to make a tool rest for it too. That wasn't easy with the tools I had. LOL Hacksaw , drill and a cheap 110 wire welder. LOL


----------



## tbone75

It has a gun oil finish. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

tbone75 said:


> Just a piece of Box Elder my uncle gave me. I made it on my half homemade lathe with tools I made out of files. LOL Had to make a tool rest for it too. That wasn't easy with the tools I had. LOL Hacksaw , drill and a cheap 110 wire welder. LOL


Thanks John, I can now clearly see where it is a turned bowl, good job there.


----------



## tbone75

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thannks John, I can now clearly see where it is a turned bowl, good job there.


I was just playing on the lathe. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600

When I worked in a shop with a big wood lathe we would glue up layers of contrasting colored wood, clamp it under heavy pressure til it set hard, then mount it to a facing plate in the lathe , the bows resulting from turning them out were quite striking. Now most guys are turning bowls from burls. Contrasting bits of wood glued up and turned out,


----------



## tbone75

My last X FIL made rolling pins and things like that. Nice looking stuff ! I have another small bowl I made out of a canker off a tree. I will get a pic of it.


----------



## tbone75

Made a couple knife handles out of one too. Wish I had took pics of them. They are long gone. LOL


----------



## tbone75

Does have some worm holes in it.


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> That truck couldn't been to comfy. LOL


Not bad but the fekkin' seatbelts sucked!!!!


----------



## Cantdog

dancan said:


> May y'all have a safe and husquavarna free Christmas !!!


Yer Stihl dreamin' ain't cha???


----------



## Cantdog

tbone75 said:


> Tried to post this ovah there , but won't let me.
> Nice new shelf my kids got me. Has a card you swipe over the top of it to pop it open. I really like this !!!
> Thats a painting of my cat the exchange student from Hong Kong did. Sis had her do it for me. She studied some kind of graphics stuff ? She does illustrations for books now ?


That is prety darn cool!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Cantdog said:


> Yer Stihl dreamin' ain't cha???


No Huskyvarmits reside here, none were harmed just relocated to others, now completely Husky free.


----------

